# [Official] Counter Strike Global Offensive Thread



## dmasteR

*Click here to access the Official OCN CS:GO Steam Group!*

*Please Read this if you are new to CSGO Trading!*

*OCN's CS:GO Wiki*


Spoiler: Arms Deal Update



Q: What is the Arms Deal update and what does it do?

A: The "Arms Deal" update was released on 08/14/2013 and it added two new guns to the game, the "M4A1-S" and the "USP-S", these two weapons will replace the "M4A4" and the "P2000" for those that choose/prefer to use them.

Q: That's one major part of the update, so what about these "drops" everyone is talking about and these "skins", is the game going "Free 2 Play" ?

A: Well, there is no need to worry, the game isn't going Free 2 Play, but the skin drops are real. At the end of each game, skins/cases are dropped to random people, although a drop does not have to occur every game. These drops can happen in every game mode or any community server that is VAC enabled, we have figured out up to 4 drops can be given per week to a player. We also know for each drop we get we are most likely to get another drop the next game or so, until our 4 drops have been used.

The Arms Deal update also allows players to:

Buy and sell skins on the Marketplace.
Trade skins through the Steam trading system.
The official Post can be found here:
http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/08/7425/
The official FAQ can be found here:
http://blog.counter-strike.net/armsdeal/faq.php





Spoiler: Weapon Cases and Sticker Capsules



Weapon Case 1:


eSports Case:


Operation Bravo Case:


Weapon Case 2:


eSports Winter 2013 Case:


Winter Offensive 2013 Weapon Case:


Weapon Case 3:


Sticker Capsule 1:


Operation Phoenix Weapon Case:


Sticker Capsule 2:


Huntsman Case:


Community Sticker Capsule 1:


Operation Breakout Case:


eSports Summer 2014 Case:


Operation Vanguard Case:


Chroma Case:


Chroma 2 Case:


Falchion Case:


*The following cases and capsules do not require a key to open.*

ESL One Katowice 2015 Legends (Holo/Foil):


ESL One Katowice 2015 Challengers (Holo/Foil):


ESL One Katowice 2015 Souvenir Package *(Contents Vary based on map)*:


DreamHack Winter 2014 Legends (Holo/Foil):


DreamHack Winter 2014 Souvenir Package *(Contents Vary based on map)*:


EMS One Cologne 2014 Legends:


EMS One Cologne 2014 Challengers:


EMS One Cologne 2014 Souvenir Package *(Contents Vary based on map)*:


EMS One Katowice 2014 Souvenir Package:


EMS One Katowice 2014 Challengers:


EMS One Katowice 2014 Legends:


DreamHack 2013 Souvenir Package:


Q: How do I find a weapons case?
A: Cases are dropped just like weapons at the end of every match. Some cases pertain to certain Operations and can only be dropped to those who have purchased a pass (see "Operations, Coins, and Trophies").

Q: What cases do I have a possibility of getting a knife from?
A: You have a possibility of getting a knife with any case, however, the huntsman case will only give you a huntsman knife, and the breakout case will only give you the butterfly knife

Q: How do I obtain one of these keyless capsules or cases?
A: There are a few different ways actually, one of the easiest but most costly method would be to purchase them straight from the community market. The other way that will cost you next to nothing would be to link your twitch.tv account to your steam account, and watch matches from the community funded tournaments. You can watch on either twitch.tv or GOTV which is in game. It doesn't matter where you watch, you will still have the same opportunity to get a case drop. As for the keyless sticker capsules, you can buy them all throughout the time of the tournament, which is usually around a week and a half.





Spoiler: Music Kits and In-Game offers



*Music Kits:*


Q: What are Music Kits?

A: Music Kits are in-game items that allow you to change the music for the game. Sounds/music that play when you die, win the round, and more. There are a variety of artists to choose from and they cost $6.99 each or $2.49 when on sale for 65% off. You can only purchase these through the Community Market or In-game offers.

Q: What are In-Game offers?

A: Much like weapon skins and cases that drop after a game, the in-game offers appear on the main menu screen next to your CSGO Profile. Your offers will last anywhere from three days to a week and will contain a mix of stickers and music kits. The In-Game offer portion of the main menu looks like this:



And when you click on "View Your Offers"







Spoiler: Exterior, Quality, Rare Items, and Stattrak



First of all you can find every weapon finish in the arms deal update here: http://kniferound.net/wiki/Weapon_Finishes

What are Qualities of Items?
As we know some skins are always going to be worth more than others, we can determine this by the color of an item in order the are:

1 - White (Common) - Consumer grade
2 - Light blue (Uncommon) - Industrial grade
3 - Dark blue (Rare) - Mil-spec
4 - Purple (Mythical) - Restricted
5 - Pink (Legendary) - Classified
6 - Orange (Ancient) - Covert
7 - Yellow (Unorthodox) - Contraband - Discontinued Items
7 - ★Exceedingly Rare Items★ - Always with a star - Still Red like Covert

Keep in mind that a higher color grade does not always mean the item is going to be worth more than a lower grade color.
For example: P90 Cold Blooded on the market is typically sold around $2-$4 and this is a Pink (Classified) skin, while an AK-47 Black Laminate is sold for around $8-12, and this is a dark blue (Mil-spec) skin.

Weapon Finish Qualities
Additionally each weapon finish has 5 qualities to it as follows from worst to best:
1 - Battle-Scarred
2 - Well-Worn
3 - Field-Tested
4 - Minimal Wear
5 - Factory New

So which rare items can I receive from a drop?
Anything that is not mentioned in a case and is from White to Pink in color can be received from a drop, so to clarify anything above Pink rarity cannot be found in a drop and anything mentioned in a case cannot be found from a drop although you can still trade/buy them on the marketplace.

What is Stattrak?
Stattrak weapons are a collection of weapons that count your kills, as seen so far stattrak can only be found in purple and orange loots. Stattrak items can be on any weapon and any skin from a case.

Can Stattrak Items be dropped?
No, Stattrak items cannot be found from a drop, they can only be unboxed from a case.



★Exceedingly Rare Items★
Exceedingly Rare Items are always found with a star and so far only come in knives. They can be found with a stattrak equipped and can be found with different exterior qualities and different weapon exteriors in general sometimes with none at all. See "Knives" for more info and examples.





Spoiler: Knives



Q: What type of finishes do knives have?
A: Quite a few. Here's the full list of the finishes:
★Blue Steel
★Boreal Forest
★Case Hardened
★Crimson Web
★Fade
★Forest DDPAT
★Night
★Safari Mesh
★Scorched
★Slaughter
★Stained
★Urban Masked
★Rust Coat
★Damascus Steel
★Doppler
★Marble Fade
★Tiger Tooth
★Ultraviolet

Q: Why are knives so expensive?
A: The community sees them that way because for the most part, it's considered very rare to actually get one from a case, you could end up spending hundreds of dollars on keys to try your luck and you may never actually get one. Some very lucky people have managed to spend $10 or less on keys and ended up getting one right from the start. If you wanna try your luck, you can always open cases, but buying one directly from the market or from CSGO lounge is the best way to guarantee yourself a knife. (PLEASE when dealing with people on CSGO Lounge be wary of scammers!)

Default Knives:


M9 Bayonet:


Bayonet:


Karambit:


Flip Knife:


Gut Knife:


Huntsman Knife:


Butterfly knife:


*NEW!* Falchion Knife


Knife Animations:




Huntsman Knife Animations:




Butterfly Knife Animations:




Chroma Knife Finishes:




Falchion Knife Animations:










Spoiler: Operations, Coins, and Trophies



*Operation Payback:*

Operation Length: March 25th 2013 - August 31st 2013

*Operation Payback Challenge Coin:*

Purchase Operation Payback


Play 10 hours on Operation Payback maps


Play 50 hours on Operation Payback maps

*Operation Bravo:*

Operation Length: September 19th 2013 - February 5th 2014

*Operation Bravo Challenge Coin:*

Purchase Operation Bravo


Play 10 hours of Operation Bravo and win 5 Competitive games on Operation Bravo maps.


Play 30 hours of Operation Bravo and win 15 Competitive games on Operation Bravo maps.

*Operation Phoenix:*

Operation Length: February 20th 2014 - June 4th 2014

*Operation Phoenix Challenge Coin:*

Purchase Operation Phoenix


Play 10 hours of Operation Phoenix and win 5 Competitive games on Operation Phoenix maps.


Play 30 hours of Operation Phoenix and win 15 Competitive games on Operation Phoenix maps.

*Operation Breakout:*

Operation Length: July 1st 2014 - October 2nd 2014

*Operation Breakout Challenge Coin:*

Purchase Operation Breakout


Complete 5 Operation Breakout missions.


Complete 15 Operation Breakout missions.

PREVIOUS OPERATION:
*Operation Vanguard:*

Operation Length: November 11th 2014 - February 10th 2015

*Operation Vanguard Challenge Coin:*

*Bronze:* Purchase Operation Vanguard


*Silver:* Earn 3 stars from completing mission trees.


*Gold:* Earn 4 stars from completing missions trees.

CURRENT OPERATION:
*Operation Bloodhound:*

Operation Length: May 26th 2015 - September 30th 2015

*Operation Bloodhound Challenge Coin:*

*Bronze:* Purchase Operation Bloodhound


*Silver:* Earn 9 stars from completing mission trees.


*Gold:* Earn 18 stars from completing missions trees.

*EMS One Cologne 2014 Pick'em Challenge Coin/Trophy:*

*Bronze:* Score 25 out of 100 points in the EMS One Cologne Pick'em Challenge


*Silver:* Score 50 out of 100 points in the EMS One Cologne Pick'em Challenge


*Gold:* Score 75 out of 100 points in the EMS One Cologne Pick'em Challenge

*DreamHack Winter 2014 Pick'em Challenge Coin/Trophy:*

*Bronze:* Score 25 out of 100 points in the DreamHack Winter 2014 Pick'em Challenge


*Silver:* Score 50 out of 100 points in the DreamHack Winter 2014 Pick'em Challenge


*Gold:* Score 75 out of 100 points in the DreamHack Winter 2014 Pick'em Challenge

*EMS One Katowice 2015 Pick'em Challenge Coin/Trophy:*

*Bronze:* Score 25 out of 100 points in the EMS One Katowice 2015 Pick'em Challenge


*Silver:* Score 50 out of 100 points in the EMS One Katowice 2015 Pick'em Challenge


*Gold:* Score 75 out of 100 points in the EMS One Katowice 2015 Pick'em Challenge

*5 Year Veteran Coin:*

*Requirements:* Must have a Steam account in good-standing (No VAC bans) with any previous version of CS activated before August 21st, 2008.

*There are many more trophies and coins that are inside the game, however, some of them are unobtainable to an extent and are not listed here. You can view said coins with the following links.*
http://counterstrike.wikia.com/wiki/Trophies
http://counterstrike.wikia.com/wiki/Coins
http://counterstrike.wikia.com/wiki/CS:GO_Pins


More Information on CS:GO can be viewed here



Spoiler: System Requirements and Trailers



*Counter-Strike Official Website/Blog* - http://www.counter-strike.net
*Platforms* - PC, Mac, PS3, Xbox360
*Release Date* - August 21, 2012 Source
*Price* - $15 Source
*System Requirements* - *PC System Requirements*
OS: Windows® 7/Vista/XP
Processor: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom™ X3 8750 processor or better
Memory: 1GB XP / 2GB Vista
Hard Disk Space: At least 7.6GB of Space
Video Card: Video card must be 256 MB or more and should be a DirectX 9-compatible with support for Pixel Shader 3.0
Mac System Requirements
*OS: MacOS X 10.6.6 or higher*
Processor: Intel Core Duo Processor (2GHz or better)
Memory: 2GB RAM
Hard Disk Space: At least 7.6GB of Space
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 2400 or better / NVidia 8600M or better
*Cross Platform Play* No Cross Platform Source















Spoiler: Reviews



games(TM) - *90/100*
Quote:


> CS: GO stands as a glowing reminder that quality game design is rewarded in longevity and variety. Valve has not only updated the shooter but has completely outclassed its contemporaries. This is Counter-Strike, whatever the format you choose to play it on, and there isn't a higher recommendation than that.


Steam User: 2kliksphilip - Recommended
Quote:


> CSGO is a near-perfect multiplayer shooter. Unlike the previous versions, which were often difficult to get in to, this one offers a variety of modes that will appeal to all skill levels. It has a large community and a well supported workshop, ensuring that this discount-priced game will be around for years to come.
> 
> In short, you either play as the good or bad guys and must either kill the other team or complete objectives to win the round, which will earn you more money to do the same thing again but faster. It's been around for years and has spawned many imitators.
> 
> The game isn't much of a looker as it is based on the same engine as the original Half Life 2 was. However, Valve have polished it as much as they can and the community consists of lots of awesome mappers who have been churning out brilliantly imaginative and beautiful maps almost on a daily basis.
> 
> Is it worth getting if you already own Counter Strike: Source? Yes. CSS was always Counter Strike shoe-horned into the Source engine. CSGO feels far more like a standalone game. Valve have very carefully listened to what people have wanted and have made a very appealing game. The best feature must be the competitive play, where you play 10 games that you cannot leave (unless you want to tarnish your reputation), after which you'll be ranked and will be paired up with people of the same skill, meaning that the game is challenging but fair no matter what skill level you are.
> 
> There are all kinds of teams and communities that you can join. Really, if I was stuck on a desert island with one game this would most likely be my top choice. It's bigger than you can hope to conquer and has a huge community around it which will likely be around for years to come, something that can't be said for the Call of Duty franchise which is probably its closest rival. Remember that those games are full price and have another one churned out each year, fragmenting the community. Plus you can customise your weapon skins in CSGO. Surely that's the most important feature?! All they need to add now are hats and you might as well live in CSGO.


Steam User: Vault Boy - Recommended
Quote:


> A real successor of good old CS. Its new matchmaking system allows you to play with people of nearly same skill as yours plus now you don't have to spend time trying to find good servers.






ESEA interview with Chet, Rambo and Ksharp



Spoiler: Videos





































Spoiler: CS:GO Competitive ELO Ranking Chart







_
_



Spoiler: Useful Websites



CSGO Blog:
http://blog.counter-strike.net/

Autoexec Guide:
http://csgohelp.com/autoexec/#autoexec

CSGO Lounge:
http://csgolounge.com/

CSGO Strats and Smokes:
http://operationl2p.com/

CSGO Subreddit:
http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/

CSGO Subreddit for Trading:
http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensiveTrade

CSGO Stats:
http://csgo-stats.com/

Crosshair Generator:
http://tools.dathost.net/

Case/Capsule Simulator:
http://case.convars.com/

All Skins/Camos/Stickers:
http://csgostash.com/

Skin Price Breakdowns:
http://www.steamanalyst.com/

Inventory Price Calculator:
http://www.csgovalue.com/
http://www.steamanalyst.com/checkinv.php

Skin Marketplaces (Some are still in beta or unfinished):
http://opskins.com/
http://csgoshop.com/
http://csgoloot.com/





Spoiler: User Created Content



Trading guide by zemco999:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/7390#post_22423749

Crosshair Guide by Psycho29388:
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=156711606



_*WIKI CREDITS:* iSlothy (Arms Deal FAQ), Psycho29388 (Updates, Edits), zebigbat and Klajda (Extremely Detailed CSGO guide)
If you would like to add anything to this post, please PM me._


----------



## AKi

I hope this game doesn't suck, and I will reserve my judgement when it comes to multi-platform play.


----------



## dezahp

I'm actually not even one bit excited for this game. I've been playing CS since 1.5 and think that CS 1.6 will remain the G.O.A.T. The other remakes like source and cz were failures in my opinion. Remember everyone was talking about CS: Promod? It was supposed to be the future of CS but that failed as well. If this happens to come out, becomes successful, and all of my friends like it and start playing then I might get it but until then I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## bgtrance

The game looked very good today on the IEM game EU vs US. The only thing I have is the auto snipers need nerfing but that is going to be taken care of. I really like the molotov bombs and how they were used both offensively and defensively. I will definitely be giving it a try and expect CS to make a huge comeback in the next few months!!


----------



## AKi

CS is the greatest online FPS game in my opinion but source was really lacking. I hope they learned a lot from that experience, and do 1.6 (and prev games) justice.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKi;15323818*
> I hope this game doesn't suck, and I will reserve my judgement when it comes to multi-platform play.


Cross platform may not be in the final game. Chet Faliszek talks about it actually in the IEM interview. He doesn't want cross platform from hindering the game like frequent patch updates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15323824*
> I'm actually not even one bit excited for this game. I've been playing CS since 1.5 and think that CS 1.6 will remain the G.O.A.T. The other remakes like source and cz were failures in my opinion. Remember everyone was talking about CS: Promod? It was supposed to be the future of CS but that failed as well. If this happens to come out, becomes successful, and all of my friends like it and start playing then I might get it but until then I won't be holding my breath.


CS: Promod just doesn't have enough developers to build it at a quicker pace. Latest build is actually really good.


----------



## Mwarren

I'm actually pretty excited for this game. CSS with build in 5v5 matchmaking and elo rating, better graphics, new gameplay mechanics (molotov), and smaller 1.6 styled hitboxes and recoil makes this a pre order for me. CS is the most skill driven team based fps out there in my opinion .


----------



## dezahp

It would be good though if they released a successful remake and finally do CS some justice.


----------



## Koffing

Looks alright from the USA vs Europe showmatch I saw. Of course, still a lot of work to do!

There are a lot of 1.6 and Source players that won't give this a chance and bash it before they even get their hands on it. I guess they're afraid of new things and how it will change the game they love.

That said I'm looking forward to the beta, this is probably the only FPS that has a chance of becoming a big e-sport in the near future (There's still CS 1.6, CS Source and Quake but those aren't growing anymore and can't compete with games like SC2 and LoL).

CSPromod is looking great recently, especially the past two updates. Unfortunately, I think they're too many years late to get it to lift off. Not to mention that people probably don't want to give it a chance anymore since it started off horribly.


----------



## Sainesk

please have bunny hopping and running faster with a knife...

man I miss no scoping and knifing entire teams from my good old 1.6 days...

I reckon Valve won't mess this up.

As long as they don't even think about adding those silly hats from tf2!


----------



## djriful

Classic game to me even the new one. Really I'm into BF3 now.
If there is no Battlefield Series, I would still stick with CS Source with Zombie mod...


----------



## adamski07

still playing 1.6 on steam.. while waiting for BF3. yeah, CS still rocks!


----------



## dcloud

I love CS. I always will. My first PC game was Half-Life /CS. I was hugely into the Pro scene during the heydays. <3 SK

I'm really looking forward to this. But, more importantly, I hope this somewhat unites the 2 CS communities. I know there will be the elitists. If CS GO splits the community 3-ways, that will be all she wrote for competitive CS.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koffing;15326675*
> Looks alright from the USA vs Europe showmatch I saw. Of course, still a lot of work to do!
> 
> There are a lot of 1.6 and Source players that won't give this a chance and bash it before they even get their hands on it. I guess they're afraid of new things and how it will change the game they love.
> 
> That said I'm looking forward to the beta, this is probably the only FPS that has a chance of becoming a big e-sport in the near future (There's still CS 1.6, CS Source and Quake but those aren't growing anymore and can't compete with games like SC2 and LoL).
> 
> CSPromod is looking great recently, especially the past two updates. Unfortunately, I think they're too many years late to get it to lift off. Not to mention that people probably don't want to give it a chance anymore since it started off horribly.


Quake is unfortunately dead competitive wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;15326696*
> please have bunny hopping and running faster with a knife...
> 
> man I miss no scoping and knifing entire teams from my good old 1.6 days...
> 
> I reckon Valve won't mess this up.
> 
> As long as they don't even think about adding those silly hats from tf2!


I highly doubt there will be hats. Valve's been working very hard with the competitive scene, and hats would just be silly even if they did nothing.

I'm curious, anyone on OCN get a beta key at PAX or any of the other conventions that were giving out the beta keys?


----------



## Hawk777th

Not sure how this one got made official I started mine awhile back.
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1090655-counter-strike-global-offensive-discussion-thread.html


----------



## stinky

I can't wait for this! I love Valve online FPS games all too much! I remember my zm_ and surf_ days from CS:S and even some of the early days of TF2 were the best gaming experiences of my life... The sheer crappiness of modern day FPS franchises bring tears to my eyes... I will never forgive the dev's of COD for noobifying modern day FPS and making 13 year-old console players think that they have better graphics than us PC gamers...


----------



## r3skyline

I'm so unsure about this. I love counter strike to death and have been plAying since I bought the original pack. I'll give it a shot tho as I have with the majority of valves games.


----------



## YangerD

Looks decent from the video. But I think they have a lot on their hands if they want to get all players from CS to convert over.


----------



## bucdan

Will probably get this along with Battlefield... 2 new games purchased on release day... havent dont this in years! I usually waited for sales


----------



## stinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;15329900*
> Looks decent from the video. But I think they have a lot on their hands if they want to get all players from CS to convert over.


I say that as long as they have a more competitive aspect along with CS 1.6 hit boxes and better bullet prediction then they should get quite a lot of CS 1.6 players. Then all Valve needs to bag the Source players is good graphics and time for their to be similar mods available.


----------



## dmasteR

Beta is being released in a week or so. Anyone here on OCN in the beta? I'm honestly surprised if no one is, with such a large community here.


----------



## dmasteR

Updated with the CS: GO Interview with Chet, Rambo and Ksharp.


----------



## vietunit

Hoping it'll be great, I miss the 1.6 competitive scene. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Jeffro422

I have my key registered already, just waiting for it to be released!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422;15468740*
> I have my key registered already, just waiting for it to be released!


Lucky







Where did you get your key? PAX ?


----------



## $ilent

I heard that this new CS is basically 1.6/cz gmeplay but with source graphics. Judging by the video they certainly havent changed the source graphics!


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR;15471917*
> Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your key? PAX ?


My friend works for G4 and talked to the Valve PR guy at PAX. She was able to get some for me and a few friends.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422;15476125*
> My friend works for G4 and talked to the Valve PR guy at PAX. She was able to get some for me and a few friends.


Very lucky







Also added the Valve In House Testing video! (CS:GO B-roll trailer)


----------



## Scrappy

BF3 is just holding me over until this game comes out then BF3 will be ignored completely.


----------



## dmasteR

"Today - building the final version of what will be the start of the public beta. The beta will start as a subset of the game."

Beta is sooo close









EDIT:

csgo_dev cs:go
The beta will start with just two maps. Dust & Dust2. Can't wait to see people getting to play the changes in Dust. #CSGO


----------



## dmasteR

Added Interview with Volcano and Ksharp.


----------



## grassh0ppa

I hope this game turns out good. Always played 1.6, never got into source.


----------



## dmasteR

The beta will be active for all current key holders starting Wed November 30th. #CSGO

Source:

http://twitter.com/#!/csgo_dev


----------



## Jeffro422

BETA IS LIVE GO GO GO GO!


----------



## dmasteR

After the multiple streams that I've watched, this game has lots of potential to be another title at e-Sports events. Extremely excited to get my hands on the beta.


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

yeehay counter-strike! I wish this would hold true to 1.6 it's totally gonna warp me back to highschool







go! go! go!


----------



## Mwarren

I'm really looking forward to CS:GO. The main thing that I'm looking forward to is the built in 5v5 ELO matchmaking system. Hopefully they make the hitboxes a little bit smaller so that you're less likely to die from random spraying head shots and give the guns more recoil too.


----------



## Jeffro422

The game is a lot of fun. I'm loving the 5v5 matchmaking. It fills in with bots till people join but it's been pretty easy to get myself and 4 friends on the same team in a server.

Can't say anything needs works. Turn off vsync in game and it runs nicely.


----------



## dmasteR

Hopefully will be receiving my Beta key tomorrow. :]


----------



## dmasteR

Grrr. Error and it ends up reposting -_-.

EDIT: Updated OP with a few "uncomfirmed but sorta comfirmed maps"

cs_italy, cs_office, de_aztek, de_bank, de_house, de_mill, de_nuke, de_shacks, de_train, gg_baggage, gg_vietnam

These maps names were located in the GCF


----------



## iARDAs

I am a 29 year old gamer.

been gaming for ages

Never played any Counter Strike games.

Can you believe that?

If i did its vague.

I will get into this one if it is any good.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Got a key, I've played loads of CS:S but very little CS 1.6.
Having played a few rounds it's decent but the rifles are very different than they were, I can't hit much with them.
The scout and AWP still work though.








I was kind of worried they'd cripple it by making it inaccurate after running.


----------



## Cryolite

i didnt understand one thing, how do we register for the beta?

are the beta keys given to steam users at random? or do we need to register somewhere?

(sorry if the answer is in the thread, couldnt see it)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite*
> 
> i didnt understand one thing, how do we register for the beta?
> are the beta keys given to steam users at random? or do we need to register somewhere?
> (sorry if the answer is in the thread, couldnt see it)


Beta codes were given to events like PAX Prime, EuroGamer, DreamHack, Igromir'2011.

Otherwise raffles, ESEA-Invite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Got a key, I've played loads of CS:S but very little CS 1.6.
> Having played a few rounds it's decent but the rifles are very different than they were, I can't hit much with them.
> The scout and AWP still work though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of worried they'd cripple it by making it inaccurate after running.


AK seems fine, the M4 on the other hand is a little goofy. Bullets spread seems to go Up Right Left right. Two shot burst don't seem to work at all.

EDIT: Don't alt-tab in this game, seems to be causing invisible models like it did with Source.


----------



## YangerD

What do we need to do to take part in the beta?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> What do we need to do to take part in the beta?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Beta codes were given to events like PAX Prime, EuroGamer, DreamHack, Igromir'2011.
> Otherwise raffles, ESEA-Invite.


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

I think developers should start charger a small amount maybe less than $5 for people who didn't get invited or win beta keys... They'd have more testers and make a small profit for keeping servers running


----------



## no1Joeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Grrr. Error and it ends up reposting -_-.
> EDIT: Updated OP with a few "uncomfirmed but sorta comfirmed maps"
> cs_italy, cs_office, de_aztek, de_bank, de_house, de_mill, de_nuke, de_shacks, de_train, gg_baggage, gg_vietnam
> These maps names were located in the GCF


People are looking too deep for these. They're in maplist.txt

Code:



Code:


cs_italy
cs_office
de_aztec
de_dust
de_dust2
de_inferno
de_nuke
de_shorttrain
ar_baggage
ar_shoots
de_bank
de_lake
de_safehouse
de_sugarcane
de_stmarc
de_train
training1


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1Joeno1*
> 
> People are looking too deep for these. They're in maplist.txt
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cs_italy
> cs_office
> de_aztec
> de_dust
> de_dust2
> de_inferno
> de_nuke
> de_shorttrain
> ar_baggage
> ar_shoots
> de_bank
> de_lake
> de_safehouse
> de_sugarcane
> de_stmarc
> de_train
> training1


Ahh completely forgot about the maplist.txt! There is a slight variation though between the two.

Added in this map list to OP.


----------



## Jeffro422

I'm really enjoying the game. The recoil is a bit weird on the M4 but the AK seems to go where you aim it for the first couple shots than you gotta fight the recoil but nothing different than 1.6.

I've only played Dust but the small changes make it a bit more interesting than the original.


----------



## dmasteR

Custom maps from CSS work! Well, sorta... Maps that require custom wad gives big Errors and checkerboard textures, but it loads!


----------



## Evil Penguin

I suck at this game so much.








Guess it is CS in that respect.
Back to TF2!


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO @ 5760x1080

Menus are stretched, and FOV is a little messed up.


----------



## Tduckro

Also playing at that res and honestly I am more than pleasantly surprised right now. I figured I would have a billion problems with eyefinity but honestly CS:GO in beta is better than most games are 2 months after release. I also get 60+fps on a single 6990. Granted its not the most graphically intensive game, but I am still very pleased.


----------



## tehmaggot

Really wish I had a key







CS is pretty much the only game I play any more besides the big singleplayer games.


----------



## XReflection

I wish I had a key =(/.


----------



## sim0N

Game is awsome got a key yesterday. Feels like source beta...wich is a good thin imo


----------



## StormX2

im pretty sure i liek the idrea cross platform

my friend says he gonna by the PC version for me, so I cna pwn him on his PS3

Not even funny, how do peopl eon controller expect to compete against Dekstops created by people like us?


----------



## pelirrojo

Please god... PC FPS needs this game to do well.

It makes me so sad to see **** like console COD being on the featured MLG stream while a brilliant game like TF2 has a competitive community consisting of about 200 people or less...


----------



## rduffy123

Cant wait for this beta to open a bit more!!


----------



## Jeffro422

Check out the new t-shirt!


----------



## Jeffro422

Man I thought for sure someone else on this forum would have a beta key









It's a shame the beta is still so closed up, hard to even get scrims going.


----------



## b0z0

How is the game play Jeffro? I hated Source compared to 1.6.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> How is the game play Jeffro? I hated Source compared to 1.6.


Currently the only weapon worth using is the AWP/Deagle/AK. Everything else is still gimped even the M4. Beta's been dead for awhile, no ones played well over 2-3 weeks as we all got bored of Dust/Dust2.

Until Valve releases the next patch for CS:GO no one will be playing. Launched it two nights ago and I found one player and the rest were bots. >.>


----------



## tha d0ctor

Live it up while you can because this is the last CS update we'll see until circa 2022 lol


----------



## stalker7d7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> please have bunny hopping and running faster with a knife...


Running faster with knife, okay, makes a little bit of sense.

Bunny hopping. No, it's a glitch. It should be kept out of a competitive game. I'd rather the competitive part be kept to who can shoot and plan better, not who can glitch better.

I started on CZ, and still favor that above all other cs games. Source is a heap of trash, that's only good for having fun spraying or playing in mods. 1.6 is full of bad graphics. CZ actually has decent reg similar to 1.6, decent graphics (bearable at least), and lots of people still playing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*
> 
> Running faster with knife, okay, makes a little bit of sense.
> Bunny hopping. No, it's a glitch. It should be kept out of a competitive game. I'd rather the competitive part be kept to who can shoot and plan better, not who can glitch better.


Bunny hopping is used in competitive play, granted not much. Same with "russian walk" again a glitch, but is used in competitive play.

Also forgot to mention that currently you slide more than you do in Source, ridiculously annoying. One step in 1.6 equals one step, One step in Source feels like two steps, and one step in GO currently feels like 4.


----------



## Riou

Video comparing different graphics and effects of 1.6, Source, and GO: http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/01/06/comparing-counter-strike-global-offensive-2/


----------



## dmasteR

VeryGames NBK thoughts on CS:GO
Quote:


> At just 17 years old, Nathan "NBK" Schmitt has enjoyed a meteoric rise to the top of the European scene. After establishing himself as an upcoming talent with teams Dreamrar and Roccat, Nathan was invited to join the mighty Team VeryGames in 2010, where he quickly developed into one of the game's most versatile players. In his relatively short career, he has already propelled VeryGames to no fewer than 18 first place finishes across Europe, including last year's Electronic Sports World Cup in Paris. Team VeryGames have now been the undisputed kings of worldwide Counter-Strike: Source for three consecutive years, and NBK is one of their brightest stars.
> 
> The following blog on CS:GO was written by Nathan, having played an exhibition match against CKRAS at England's i44 Tournament in November, as well as the closed beta at home.
> 
> *Likes and Dislikes*
> 
> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. Lots of people are looking forward to the release of this game, especially the possibility of it uniting the CS 1.6 and the CS:S communities. At the moment, few people have access to the game, but these people are - fortunately - very active.
> 
> First, let's talk about the menu. It looks clean, easy to understand and to use. Everything is easy to change, you have two arrows to change the settings (graphics, in-game settings, sounds). You can also join a game pretty easily, just by clicking the "Quick Play" button. It is clearly designed for a very wide audience, in order to be as usable and popular as possible.
> 
> The downside to these easy menus is that you lose precision in the settings - far more than other CS games. The console can be opened only once in the beginning, when you launch the game, otherwise, you need to bind a key to open it whenever you want. Being accurate in the settings is extremely important as a professional player, to make the game feel exactly as though you were "at home".
> 
> I decided to set my Global Offensive beta up as I set my CS:S up, using the same autoexec, same config, same settings, everything. For me, this means low graphics, same sensitivity, and so on.
> 
> In-game, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive is bright, clear, and nice at the same time. You can see the changes and the evolution from previous versions of CS, though the graphics look more like Call of Duty now. The weapons, the models, the maps - everything makes us think that the game evolved in a way in order to please a more "casual" gamer, while trying to retain the traditional hallmarks of Counter-Strike.
> 
> The maps are the same, and typical. (de_dust, dust2, inferno, nuke, train) Only de_dust can be played online at the moment though, the others can be only be played locally with bots (which are very, very strong&#8230 or on a personal server. HiddenPath haven't tried any weird things with the maps, they just kept it simple and in-line with the existing Counter-Strike spirit.
> 
> The aim has been simplified, though spraying is way harder. The game is more accurate when you shoot bullet per bullet, but very inaccurate when you spray. It has to be improved, in order to remove some "luck" and to require more "skill" to master the game. It's difficult to be good at the game easily, even coming from another CS, because the moves are different, the models are a bit faster, and you don't have the interpolate problem anymore.
> 
> As a little summary, this is still a Counter Strike game. The maps are staying the same and the spirit is still in the game. Some points must be improved though. For example, the CT models must be darken, because at the moment it is pretty hard to differentiate T from CT skins. The aim has to be reworked, especially for the sprays, which are very inaccurate. The maps are clean, bright, and easy to understand. The movements are easier and faster in the game, which makes the pace faster and more impressive too.
> 
> *Competitive Potential*
> 
> For me, the gameplay is crucial. Look at 1.6 - what made the game last for such a long time? Neither the graphics nor the sound-track. The gameplay is the only reason that this game is the main FPS played at a top level. The game is fluent, impressive, requires a lot of mastery, and a lot of dedication to the game. You can't be good by watching streams or tips from pro players alone - you need to "burn" the game.
> 
> CS:GO must - for me - have this gameplay quality to "unite" the communities. CS:S gameplay has too much randomness, whereas 1.6 has none. They need to find a balance between these 2 games.
> 
> The graphics (when you are in low quality) make the maps very uncluttered, bright and nice to look at. With the game looking more like a Call of Duty, casual players will understand the game easier. A bigger part of the public will be reached now as they'll understand the game more.
> 
> From a player point of view, the game has to be improved. The aim is still shaky and inaccurate. You cannot be extremely accurate, especially during the sprays. The tactical opportunities are more like 1.6 now. The skyboxes have been changed from Source in some places, which limits the usage of smokes and flashbangs over walls.
> 
> The two new grenades, Molotov and decoys, are respectively too powerful and too useless to be viable competitive options. The Molotov grenades deal way too much damage. It destroys you if you stay in it for few seconds, and also slows you. The decoy grenade is pretty useless too. It makes too many noises in a short time, which blows any illusion, and I don't see it as a useful thing.
> 
> The last thing which kills the competition a little is that you can now only carry 1 flashbang instead of two. HiddenPath needs to allow 2 flashbangs to have more flexible and impressive tactics, and make the game more entertaining.


----------



## edalbkrad

I wonder why no one is bashing counterstrike while everyone hates COD for using the same engine on MW games.


----------



## Neroh

With the sole exceptions of Half-Life and Steam, Valve products are garbage imo.

I don't consider CS 1.6, DoD 1.3 and L4D1 games they developed mind you. They developed the terrible sequels though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neroh*
> 
> With the sole exceptions of Half-Life and Steam, Valve products are garbage imo.
> I don't consider CS 1.6, DoD 1.3 and L4D1 games they developed mind you. They developed the terrible sequels though.


Let's keep this out of this thread. This is the CS:GO Discussion thread. Not the I hate valve thread, plenty of those around OCN that you can post about that.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> I wonder why no one is bashing counterstrike while everyone hates COD for using the same engine on MW games.


Counter-strike is an e-sport. Casual gamers care about graphics.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Counter-strike is an e-sport. Only casual gamers care about graphics.


This is honestly true. Whenever I play any of the Source games, I still play everything on low even though my system is plenty to have everything maxed out. Graphics do nothing for me, meh.

People play 1.6/Source/Quake Live, etc play it for the superb gameplay, not graphics.

EDIT: Still patiently waiting for the next update, as currently the only weapon that are worth using is Deagle, AK, AWP. I also can't stand the fact that you "slide" even more than you do in Source.

Another map would also be great, as everyone is tired of Dust/Dust2.

EDIT 2: Next update might possibly be Open Beta actually. As Chetz has said numerous times that the current beta was for server stressing mainly.


----------



## stalker7d7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Video comparing different graphics and effects of 1.6, Source, and GO: http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/01/06/comparing-counter-strike-global-offensive-2/


Woulda been better if they compared recoil and mechanics, not graphics. The only real mechanic tested was the length of the bomb defuse. And maybe he flash bang too (though they didn't use the same circumstances, which can affect the length of the flash), which is gonna be different solely due to the updated graphics, allowing it to act more like a flash, and not a white-out.

Useless comparison video IMO.


----------



## Empr1ze

Anyone have any idea of price? Speculations are welcome.


----------



## stalker7d7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> Anyone have any idea of price? Speculations are welcome.


Being that it's more of what source should have been, and not a new game. I would speculate that it will be very cheap ($10) if not free.

But it's not impossible that they might try to pass it off as a new game and sell it for something like $25, or even $40. In that case, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> Anyone have any idea of price? Speculations are welcome.


It should be about $15-20 dollars. Global Offensive will be sold on Xbox Arcade, which has a limit of either $15, or $20. Pretty sure it's $15 though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*
> 
> Being that it's more of what source should have been, and not a new game. I would speculate that it will be very cheap ($10) if not free.
> But it's not impossible that they might try to pass it off as a new game and sell it for something like $25, or even $40. In that case, I wouldn't buy it.


Source was never supposed to be like 1.6. This has been stated by multiple Valve employees. Source was supposed to be something new and fresh, not a complete rehash with new graphics. The same goes for Global Offensive, except Global Offensive is supposed to unite both competitive communities together.


----------



## stalker7d7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This is honestly true. Whenever I play any of the Source games, I still play everything on low even though my system is plenty to have everything maxed out. Graphics do nothing for me, meh.
> People play 1.6/Source/Quake Live, etc play it for the superb gameplay, not graphics.


One problem with that. CSS does not have superb game play. When your aiming on an enemy's head, and shoot, it's supposed to hit. It hit's in 1.6, but not in source. In source, you have to make up for the bad programming, and shoot ahead of the enemy head, even at point blank range. I consider it a game to go on for fun, it has no competitive value to me whatsoever. Not with the amount of problems it has.


----------



## stalker7d7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Source was never supposed to be like 1.6. This has been stated by multiple Valve employees. Source was supposed to be something new and fresh, not a complete rehash with new graphics. The same goes for Global Offensive, except Global Offensive is supposed to unite both competitive communities together.


Wasn't trying to say that source should have been like 1.6. Rather I was trying to point out that it should have had working mechanics that provide a real competitive game play, as opposed to it's spray and pray style.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*
> 
> One problem with that. CSS does not have superb game play. When your aiming on an enemy's head, and shoot, it's supposed to hit. It hit's in 1.6, but not in source. In source, you have to make up for the bad programming, and shoot ahead of the enemy head, even at point blank range. I consider it a game to go on for fun, it has no competitive value to me whatsoever. Not with the amount of problems it has.


As much as I prefer 1.6 over Source and actually can't stand Source 90% of the time, you're absolutely wrong about needing to shoot ahead. There were hit box issues when the game first came out, but that's no longer true after one of the patches in 2005. Was then also even further polished right before CGS started.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*
> 
> Wasn't trying to say that source should have been like 1.6. Rather I was trying to point out that it should have had working mechanics that provide a real competitive game play, as opposed to it's spray and pray style.


I agree, honestly my only problem currently with Source is the "sliding". Players who spray and pray are hardly a issue, especially since the recent accuracy changes.


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*
> 
> One problem with that. CSS does not have superb game play. When your aiming on an enemy's head, and shoot, it's supposed to hit. It hit's in 1.6, but not in source. In source, you have to make up for the bad programming, and shoot ahead of the enemy head, even at point blank range. I consider it a game to go on for fun, it has no competitive value to me whatsoever. Not with the amount of problems it has.


Not sure what you are talking about here. Hits just fine for me.

**edit**
When was the last time you played? It used to be like that. You could even do the console command to show the hitboxes and it would shot them about a foot in front of the player when running. Since they updated that nearly a year to two years ago its roughly right on.


----------



## dmasteR

*Blog: Volcano & sapphiRe in Seattle for CS:GO*

http://eseanews.com/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=10664


----------



## battlenut

Man I am behind the power curve on this one. Just seen some demo videos of this and its gorgeous. This is definitely on my to get list this year. I always did like source.


----------



## NotAVP

I need some opinions. I want CounterStrike Source, but CounterStrike GlobalOffensive is coming out. I dont know what to do. Either get CSS or CSGO.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAVP*
> 
> I need some opinions. I want CounterStrike Source, but CounterStrike GlobalOffensive is coming out. I dont know what to do. Either get CSS or CSGO.


This may not be out till the summer and possibly even later than that.

CS: Source is out now. You can normally grab Source for around 5-10 bucks during Steam sales, or $20 bucks now. Otherwise there is also 1.6 which is a better game than Source and cheaper.


----------



## dmasteR

Blog: Volcano & sapphiRe's Valve trip - Day 3

http://eseanews.com/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=10707

Heather notes the map changes in CS:GO, and gameplay changes!

For those who missed the previous days of this Blog check it out below.

Blog: Volcano & sapphiRe's Valve trip - Day 2

http://eseanews.com/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=10671

Blog: Volcano & sapphiRe in Seattle for CS:GO Day 1

http://eseanews.com/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=10664


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.counter-strike.net/

CS:GO Expanding today. So invites will be sent out today









Also want to note quite a few changes have been made for those who are already in the beta!

EDIT: New Inferno is good. I still dislike Banana very much...


----------



## NotAVP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This may not be out till the summer and possibly even later than that.
> CS: Source is out now. You can normally grab Source for around 5-10 bucks during Steam sales, or $20 bucks now. Otherwise there is also 1.6 which is a better game than Source and cheaper.


Thanks for your opinion. I'll be buying source because everyone I know has source. Also, I already had 1.6 for a really long time. This is just a refreshment that I want.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/02/listening/

2000 Keys being sent out tomorrow! Make sure to check League sites like ESEA, as they have been given keys already and are waiting to give them out once Valve okays it!


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO Survey goes up today.
Quote:


> cs:go @csgo_dev Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> We are having some delays with DNS resolving. Survey will go up early tomorrow (wed). thanks


I'm sure this survey will be just like how the DOTA2 Survey was like. Will be posting it up once I have the link.

Also

Whisenhunt Thoughts on Recoil.





!


----------



## exzacklyright

It might be: steam://takesurvey/2/


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/02/survey/

Counter Strike Global Offensive SURVEY IS UP!


----------



## dmasteR

Exactly why we start off with $800, they go on a shopping spree before the first round.


----------



## dmasteR

50 bomb, then the server lags out.


----------



## dmasteR

New
- Enabled Arsenal Mode: Demolition ( Gungame-objective ).
- Set quickmatch to Arsenal Demolition, de_lake.

Graphics
- Replaced Source shadow engine.
- Added support for Intel integrated graphics chipsets.
- Added FXAA.

Sound
- Radically reduced dsp on 3rd person footsteps to address directionality problems.
- Remixed ladder footsteps to prevent players thinking someone was right next to them when they weren't.
- Decreased weapon shot volumes relative to footsteps. This should cause one to increase their volume locally to the level they are used to playing, thereby loudening footsteps in the mix.
- Reduced number of dynamic audio channels, thereby increasing the number of static ones. This is to counter the overrunning of static audio channels and dropping sounds.
- Updated win round music.
- Remixed deathcam music.
- Added round start and team auto select countdown beeps.
- Adjusted soundscapes on most maps.

Game
- Edited existing knife hit wall/world to be more universal for all surfaces. Added three more variations.
- Lowered AK47 position to match m4.
- Fixed crouch/jump-crouch seeing through the ceiling.
- Casual mode limit changed from 30 minutes to 10 rounds.
- Fixed exagerated neck hitbox that made headshots much easier.
- Refined most hitboxes to better match player geometry.
- Fixed one-way smoke grenades.

UI
- Implemented achievement medals.
- Dynamically resizing the pause menu panels to match the number of options present. Fixing the back button on the subpanel to swap to a button hint string for console/controller.
- Fixed renaming of files when pressing F5 for death cam.
- Fixed overlap between Health/Armor panel and spectator panel.
- Adding playing joing messages and playing as bot message to mini scoreboard
- Adding hud alerts panel for telling you match state
- Changed art and animation for alert, achievement, info and defuse panels.
- Added icon for defusing without a defuse kit to defuse panel.
- Updated some weapon images.
- Added element to the team miniscoreboard that displays when you're currently controlling a bot as well as what team you are playing on every time you spawn.
- Added alerts for last round of first half, last round of match, and match-point.
- Fixed some defuse panel data.
- Added CT defusing state to player ID.

General
- Fixed bug where spectating player's view would pop back up when observed player was in full duck.
- Fixed miscellaneous map bugs.
- Remove capping mouse accel values (caused negative in-game effects)
- Reducing the latency between bomb defuse thinks, which causes the defuse HUD to feel laggy and allows a non-fixed duration of time where you can let go of the defuse button and still be counted as defusing as long as you press defuse again before the next c4 think.

New patch notes.

If anyone wants to watch a stream let me know.



All settings maxed out except AA. My FPS took a dump on this map, I think it has a lot to do with the water.


----------



## dmasteR

Maps:
• Added St. Marc to Demolition mode.
• Added and set quick match to cs_Italy
• Added de_dust2_se. See blog for details.

Gameplay:
• New weapons: Famas, Galil AR, P250, Dual Berettas
• Demolition mode update
• Match now consists of two 10 round halves
• Weapon progression updated:
- CTs: m4a4, p90, ump45, deagle, nova, fiveseven, hkp2000, ssg08, awp, awp
- Ts: ak47, p90, bison, deagle, nova, tec9, glock, ssg08, awp, awp

UI
• Added My Awards - Achievements & Stats
• Updated alerts animation
• Games with a half-time now display that it's the last round before halftime
• Fixed final round not being called out in games with two halves
• Fixed player getting a weapon upgrade on the last round before half-time/teamswap
• Fixed some bugs where involving bot takeover scenarios
• Fixed death message icon order - not penetration icon show up before the headshot so it makes sense in chronological order
• Fixed some bad defusing text when spectating
• Fixed "YOU ARE ON TEAM" panels not fading out properly
• Fixed same panels not toggling visibility properly when toggling the scoreboard
• When a CT is defusing, his ID shows the defuse icon now
• Fixed scoreboard not showing from team selection menu
• Restored ability to see when you unlocked an achievement on PC
• Along with the hint, weapons now click when you change modes
• Fix to not display the cash award message in the following cases:
• The round just prior to halftime has ended.
• It is not currently halftime
• It is not the last round of the match (including the clinch victory early situation)
• Space bar now changes camera mode and navigation text has been updated accordingly
• Update to Match Set Up screen
• Fix for PC video settings defaulting to COUCH
• Modified "Playing on Team..." panel.
• Visual update to mini-scoreboard

Maps
• Dust
- Fix bug that allowed player to hop near wall and see into inaccessible area - replaced some nodraw brushes with textures to help fix these holes.
- Fixed bug where player clip limits jumping -removed player clip that was preventing them from jumping the full height.

• Dust 2
- Fixed bug where player can toss bomb out of reach.
- Fixed bug where clip preventing jumping.
- Fixed bug where player was able to see out of map. -added some simple tops to this geometry.
- Fixed bug where player can hop near wall and see into inaccessible area.
- Fixed bug where clip limits jumping.

• Lake
- Tree models were optimized
- Fixed bug where player gets stuck on the physics prop model of lumber, changed this to static props
- Increased the fade distance at which some of the bushes fade
- Nav fixes
- Fixed being able to get stuck between rock & shed.
- Adjusted start position of the upstairs doors into the bedroom and bathroom so there is better flow into those spaces.
- Adjusted some tree cards in the skybox, and perimeter.
- Pulled out a couple unneeded tree models in the 3dskybox to help with perf.
- Draw distance for the floaties in the water seems too near.

• Train
- Adjusted fog per community feedback.
- Inferno
- Tightened up collision volumes for Inferno Objects bomb crate, bomb crate stack, and bomb tanks

Audio
• Disabled unused sound entries. Adding back in two sets of bullet surface impacts.
• Added semi-auto to auto switch sound
• Ambient sound adjustments for dust, dust2, and Italy
• Sound effects tuning
• Pulled down volume of ammo pickup that's played at round start.
• Pulled bell attenuation back to normal levels, only hear in and around terrorist spawn, no longer level wide.
• Increased life on helicopter from 15 to 25 seconds, for chopper fade out.
• UI timer click down to .35 volume

Effects
• Grenade visibility - added self illum to colored stripe on thrown flashbang.
• Tune effect for the C4's flashing indicator light.

Animations
• Removed forearm slap, times and remixed clip out wave
• Tune Terrorist run - Work on the arms and weapon.
• Fix crouch fire leg wiggle in Terrorist aim
• Fix for crouchwalk finger popping, found that stand had a sliding finger, now stabilized in Terrorist aim

Other Bug Fixes
• Fix for spawning inside another player after halftime.
• Fixing CSM entity related bug that could cause CSM shadows to be disabled when toggling between fullscreen and windowed when connected to a dedicated server.
• Fixing red console errors with props that were set to use VPhysics, but have no collision hull.
• Fixed bug where the main menu could be clicked through the custom game menu (resulting in both being drawn)
• Cleaned up warnings in single player screen

Some in game pics that I just took of the guns... let me know if there's ANY content you guys want to see!

Dualies


P250


Galil


Famas


----------



## jam3s

its really odd that youre the only one posting.

I for one cant wait til this is released. I doubt my computer would even run it. But honestly it doesnt look too hardware intensive either


----------



## dVeLoPe

wll pay or kill someone for a key


----------



## Lefty67

Been playing this last two days.

Obvious beta but its still fun.


----------



## Dimitrije

I've been playing and competing in CS 1.6 for over 6 years now and i would really like if someone who has a spare key can just give it to me. I've tried to obtain this key on so many different ways that you can't imagine but at the end i learned that either i just don't have "the luck" or people just don't care about their products, since people for Valve didn't even bother to respond to my one and only email I've sent. Now i know that some of the people that got the keys are selling them for money, or just never install the game, so i am just asking if there is a spare key i would be more than happy to use it to provide useful feedback and to improve the CS community.


----------



## Riou

Have not got a key.









It's okay...I will just wait until they fix all the problems and issues in beta.


----------



## Selquist979

would love to check this out. been playing 1.6 for some time now. I know i did the survey via steam. no invite as of yet, has anyone heard of more keys/invites being handed out?


----------



## dVeLoPe

ill pay 20$ for a key!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> would love to check this out. been playing 1.6 for some time now. I know i did the survey via steam. no invite as of yet, has anyone heard of more keys/invites being handed out?


There will be more community sites that will be giving out more keys shortly. ESEA is also giving out 50+ keys in the next few days. Plenty of ways to win a key for those who are in the competitive scene.


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/03/movement/

Full change log:
http://store.steampowered.com/news/7613/

Also the new update consists of a few new weapons!
Sawed-Off Shotgun

Negev

XM1014

Mag7


Some screenshots of cs_office. Sorry forgot to turn net_graph off


----------



## Lefty67

This update fixed a lot of things. Im happy with this one.

Although I do hate cs_office (not just CSGO office, every office map ever made)


----------



## Zcypot

I just got the beta yesterday... my goodness.... I love the game! I just cant put my finger on it, but it feels great. ALL the guns feel epic as well. I had a few Crash to desktops, verified game files on steam and downloaded missing file, happened about 3 times in a row. Other than that fun game and pretty smooth for beta.


----------



## dmasteR

I actually disagree. The movement still needs work, they need to remove the stamina that's currently on place or at least reduce it so you're able to get more than a single hop.

Ak/m4 gun accuracy needs to be changed as well, they're not spot on like they are in 1.6. The way they currently have it, it's lowering the skill gap dramatically. There's quite a few other things that need to be changed as well to combined the two communities together. Without those changes, we're going to have another fragmented community. A fragmented CS between three games is the last thing we need. If we can combine the majority of players into a single community CS will be back on its feet in e-Sports.

Sent from EVO 3D OC'd 1.9Ghz


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I actually disagree. The movement still needs work, they need to remove the stamina that's currently on place or at least reduce it so you're able to get more than a single hop.
> Ak/m4 gun accuracy needs to be changed as well, they're not spot on like they are in 1.6. The way they currently have it, it's lowering the skill gap dramatically. There's quite a few other things that need to be changed as well to combined the two communities together. Without those changes, we're going to have another fragmented community. A fragmented CS between three games is the last thing we need. If we can combine the majority of players into a single community CS will be back on its feet in e-Sports.
> Sent from EVO 3D OC'd 1.9Ghz


stamina??!!!! In CS??!!!


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> stamina??!!!! In CS??!!!


he is just talking about not being able to bunny hop

You lose speed when you jump


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67*
> 
> he is just talking about not being able to bunny hop
> You lose speed when you jump


Not even just bunny hopping. Falling causes you to lose stamina as well and slows you down for the first few seconds.


----------



## notriguez

I haven't particularly noticed a stamina level. Obviously I still notice the slowdown when you are getting shot.

Also, some videos.

de_nuke Gameplay



cs_office Gameplay



Pistol Animations



Shotgun Animations


----------



## theturbofd

Got in a couple of days ago and I must say I dislike the game :[ I've been playing 1.6 and CS:S and for some reason the weapon accuracy just feels stupid in this one. Lately I'll hit someone in the head while crouched and they wont die but he will spray all over and hit me in the head :/ Kind of gets ******ed after a while


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Got in a couple of days ago and I must say I dislike the game :[ I've been playing 1.6 and CS:S and for some reason the weapon accuracy just feels stupid in this one. Lately I'll hit someone in the head while crouched and they wont die but he will spray all over and hit me in the head :/ Kind of gets ******ed after a while


I honestly have no issues besides the AK. AK needs to be more accurate on the first shot, it's currently a huge gamble. Everything else is fine, if you're used to playing Source it's going to be a hefty adjustment because the hitboxes were bigger, and in Source your recoil resets much quicker while strafing. In fact it resets before you're at 0 velocity.


----------



## exzacklyright

damn .. they really restricting this beta


----------



## cgg123321

Not sure if this has been mentioned in this thread but:

- Does anyone know how to fix the mouse smoothing? I turned acceleration off but it still feels "mushy". I even loaded up my CSS configs (I had a red crosshair now lol) but it still feels sluggish unlike CS 1.6 and CSS.

- Also can motion blur be switched off now? It's getting really annoying


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned in this thread but:
> - Does anyone know how to fix the mouse smoothing? I turned acceleration off but it still feels "mushy". I even loaded up my CSS configs (I had a red crosshair now lol) but it still feels sluggish unlike CS 1.6 and CSS.
> - Also can motion blur be switched off now? It's getting really annoying


Are you using Raw Mouse Input? If so, turning that off fixed it for me. Currently raw mouse input seems to be bugged for a lot of users.

Motion blur when using the AWP or Scout? If so it cannot be turned off, nor will there be a option for it.


----------



## dmasteR

Patch came out a day early, here are the release notes:
Quote:


> Maps:
> - Added Arms Race maps - Shoots and Baggage
> - Added Aztec to Classic maps
> 
> Gameplay:
> - Arsenal Arms Race game mode is a single extended round with instant respawn. All players start with the same weapon and get a new one each time they kill an enemy. The progression of unlocked weapons ends with the knife. The first player to get a kill with every weapon wins the match.
> 
> - Added 'Find A Game' to the Play options menu screen. Find A Game allows you to join an online game of a specific type. This update offers Arsenal Arms Race and Classic Competitive game modes. The map cycle groups include:
> -- Classic Maps
> -- Arms Race Maps
> 
> - Added new weapons:
> -- Scar 20 - CT only auto-sniper.
> -- G3SG1 - Terrorist only auto-sniper.
> -- Zeus x27 - Casual Mode only weapon available to both teams.
> 
> - Adjustments have been made to increase the base accuracy of all weapons.
> - Jump and land penalties have been decreased, and the rate of stamina gain has been increased.
> - Bot difficulty has been tuned.
> - HE grenade damage has been adjusted per pro feedback.
> 
> Models
> - Added two new player skins:
> -- Phoenix Faction
> -- GIGN
> 
> UI
> - Death notice order reversed.
> - Updated Italy mini map image.
> 
> Bug Fixes
> - Fixed a bug in the keyboard + mouse options screen where changes were resetting.
> - Fixed the consecutive loss bonus persisting through halftime. Solves the problem of teams receiving extra cash early in the second round of the match.
> - Fixed end match scoreboard saying it was a tie in Arsenal Mode.
> - Fixed a bug where penetrating shots were doing full damage after the penetration.
> - Fixed a bug where the desired distance required to defuse the bomb wasn't being used.
> - Fix for the HUD alert panel coming up incorrectly.
> - Fixed for bots not being able to defuse bomb.
> - Fix for bug in Demolition mode where players would start the first round of the second half stuck in level geometry.
> - Fix for radio message font appearing quite large at higher resolutions.


AK finally feels right, and now that stamina seems to be removed/lowered significantly movement definitely feels very good. You still slide a little bit like Source...

*Here's some screenshots of de_Aztek :*




















*Baggage the new GunGame map (Arms Race):*






*Shoots the other new GunGame map (Arms Race):*







*The three new weapons below:*
*Scar 20*


*G3SG1*


*Zeus x27*


----------



## exzacklyright

Nice... and grats on the ssd


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Do you have a key? Oh and thanks!

A small update was released last night.

- Fixed an issue which would cause the radio command menu to appear inappropriately
- Increased armor penetration of HE Grenades
- mp_c4timer and fps_max convars are now exposed

That Radio bug was obnoxious had it happen once to me in a scrim.


----------



## forever109

i buy my microsoft IO 1.1 for CS. and now i still have it, still working perfectly..


----------



## Selquist979

I got into the beta yesterday. Am loving it! feels like a much better version of 1.6 and alot of new things. have played about 4 hours so far. love the auto gun upgrade.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> I got into the beta yesterday. Am loving it! feels like a much better version of 1.6 and alot of new things. have played about 4 hours so far. love the auto gun upgrade.


Lucky... I'm a long time vet of CS from 1.3, 1.5, 1.6, CZ, Source.... still nothing







. My friend got his key and he's bragging about it lol.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do you have a key? Oh and thanks!


Nah just posting some news haha.


----------



## waylo88

Got in yesterday as well. LOVE it. Blows crappy Source out of the water.


----------



## General_Jaja

I got CS:GO Beta. CS:S was the only CS I have played too...


----------



## doomlord52

How does one go about getting a key, anyway?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Jaja*
> 
> I got CS:GO Beta. CS:S was the only CS I have played too...


Source sucked the big one. 1.5/6 was where the action was at. GO feels a lot like 1.6 to me, which is fantastic. I'm really surprised at how they've totally nailed it. I hope this brings back real FPS competition on the PC. I cant wait to get back to scrimming all night long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> How does one go about getting a key, anyway?


Press win+r and paste this in:

steam://takesurvey/2/

Should pop open a survey in Steam.


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Press win+r and paste this in:
> steam://takesurvey/2/
> Should pop open a survey in Steam.


i did this months ago and still no key. =[


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

still looking like a summer release?


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> still looking like a summer release?


I think it will be. The beta is pretty good right now and every update it gets better.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> still looking like a summer release?


Yes it's still looking at a summer release.

Release Note for this weeks update:
Quote:


> Maps:
> • Added Demolition maps:
> • Sugarcane
> • Safehouse
> • Bank
> • Short Train
> • Quickmatch now connects to Demolition map cycle group.
> • Find A Game allows you to join an online game of a specific type. This update offers Arsenal Demolition, Arms Race, and Classic Competitive game modes. The map cycle groups include:
> - All Classic Maps
> - Arms Race Maps
> - Demolition Maps
> • De_nuke
> - Fixed bot nav behavior outside locker room and near bombsite A.
> • Cs_office
> - Fixed hostage bots getting stuck behind the couch.
> - Fixed bots getting stuck on the roof of the dumpster.
> • Cs_italy
> - Fixed vines penetrating door frame at T Start.
> - Fixed building floating in skybox at Balcony.
> - Fixed missing geometry in arches and wall in Market.
> - Fixed curved pipe and square wall edge creating black area at Left Alley.
> - Fixed a gap in the floor at Left Alley.
> - Fixed texture mismatch at Market.
> - Fixed unnecessary collision on curb at CT Spawn Zone.
> - Fixed being able to see out of the playable map at Market.
> - Fixed not being able to jump while standing on potted plant at CT Start.
> - Fixed small gap in street at Left Alley.
> - Fixed brightly lit area at window near hostage room and T Start.
> 
> Gameplay:
> • Added additional camera punch effect to weapon firing to give more visual feedback.
> • Added convar to support buying two flashbangs (ammo_grenade_limit_flashbang). This is disabled by default.
> • SMGs get a range increase.
> • Falloff distances for SMGs have been improved to reduce micro hits at medium distances.
> • UMP 45 gets a small armor ratio buff and a very minor cycle time buff.
> • P90 gets a armor ratio debuff to bring it more in line with its smg brethren rather than make it as good if not better than entry level rifles.
> • Added first shot recoil suppression to allow for closer grouping of the first few shots in a burst or full auto fire.
> • TBots that try to plant in an invalid space will quickly give up and pick a new place to try to plant now.
> • Arms Race now ends with a gold knife to convey to the user the difference between killing someone with a knife to steal their level and killing someone with a knife to win the game.
> • A knife kill in Arms Race now only sets you back a weapon level if you were killed by an enemy.
> • The C4 now has a short (0.5 second) grace period for defusing, during which time the player can interrupt and resume defusing. This restores the old 0.5 second latency that existing in CS for defusing, but also maintains the newer preferred ability to stop defusing without the player being inexplicably stuck for up to 0.5 seconds. This also greatly reduces the chance that small lag/packet loss events will result in the defuse being interrupted.
> • Reduced the size of the hostage hitboxes.
> • Changed the ducking speed to match the unducking speed. Both are now 200 ms.
> • Slightly reduced HE grenade damage per pro feedback.
> • Reduced per shot weapon inaccuracy across all weapons.
> 
> UI
> • Added server browser to Play menu.
> • Arms Race UI improvements - Added more elements to the next weapon panels that fill out and animate into place when you are awarded your next weapon - this convey the weapon progression better.
> • Fixed an issue where observers didn't see updated ammo counts for the player they were observing.
> • Fixed the issue in which the ammo animated when changing the observed target and the new target had different clip/ammo counts.
> • Added Elo rank to the stats screen.
> • Updated Elo rank icons.
> • Video settings - Changed vsync option so it does not get immediately applied when the option is changed by the user in the UI. Instead, the user must hit the Apply button for the vsync setting to be changed, like most of the other settings.
> • Video settings - the "Reset to Defaults" disables vsync now.
> • Added missing motion blur option to the Advanced Video Settings menu. The Advanced Video options have been reorganized: global shadow quality is now at the top, and the two anti-aliasing settings have been moved together.
> • The team select screen now has a short objectives blurb so as a new player you know what the map objectives are.
> • Updated color of bomb holder, bomb planted and defuse kit icons to match gold, red and blue used elsewhere in the hud.
> • Updated defuse kit image for buy menu.
> • Updated several weapon icons.
> • Updated death notification icons.
> • Added a T knife icon.
> • Updated mapgroup thumbnails.
> • Added new achievement icons.
> • Updated the radio command panel.
> • Updated radar minimaps:
> - Office
> - Aztec
> - Lake
> - Dust
> - Dust 2
> - St Marc
> - Nuke
> 
> Audio
> • Fixed bug that was stopping hostage music abruptly.
> • Moved kill music stingers from client to server, are more audible, and have been added to demolition mode.
> • Dominating music stinger now plays for "still dominating" as well.
> • Added 'hostages near to rescue' music cues.
> • Fixed weapon foley being heard at unrealistic distances (player distance misrepresented)
> • Updated weapon shots:
> - ak47
> - deagle
> - famas
> - g3sg1
> - m249
> - m4a1
> - mag7
> - mp7
> - negev
> - nova
> - vscar20
> - sg556
> - ump45
> - awp
> - ssg08
> - sawed off
> - xm1014
> - nova
> 
> Effects:
> • Disabled blob shadows.
> 
> Bug Fixes
> • Fixed a bug where tracers were not originating from the barrel on machine guns.
> • Fixed ragdoll bodies twitching postmortem.
> • Fixed getting stuck in another player when joining spectator team at halftime in competitive mode.
> • Fixed missing reload animations and recoil for certain picked up weapons.
> • Fixed scenario where "Counter-terrorists Win" voice over announcement does not play at round end if the "bomb has been defused" voice over is played.
> • Fixed callvote UI taking mouse focus and breaking the Buy Menu.
> • Fixed so Tased player models don't bleed out.
> • Fixed "Input Device not found" on PC direct connect games. It now uses platform defaults in the case where an input device is not set before determining bot difficulty.
> • Removed servers calling votes at the end of a match.
> • Elo improvements - fixed a bug initializing Elo for users who got initialized by direct connect instead of via matchmaking.
> • Fixed Terrorists receiving defuse kits.
> • Fixed an issue where damaged was being sent across the network as a byte. This allowed the AWP and bomb explosions to both result in > 255 damage.
> • Fixed bug where a game announced 'match point' and ended match prematurely.


As always I will be updating the thread with pictures of the new maps!









EDIT:

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/04/step-6238-server-browser/

Also MORE KEYS being sent out later today!


----------



## waylo88

YAY for screen shake to help recognize recoil and a server browser.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> YAY for screen shake to help recognize recoil and a server browser.


When you get the chance, you need to try the UMP45. It behaves a lot like the MP5, finally a cheap SMG for 2nd round. :]


----------



## Riou

I finally got in CS:GO beta.


----------



## kcuestag

I just got in as well!


----------



## raxf

Woohoo.Got the beta key as well.Im very surprised.I hardly ever get into any betas.


----------



## sammkv

Ugh, I would like to play this before the damn retail comes out!!


----------



## mylilpony

WOOHOO!


----------



## exzacklyright

Still no key :[


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Got my beta today~!!! Downloading now.


----------



## mylilpony

is it not working for anyone else?


----------



## jfryery

Aw, no beta for me.


----------



## hubwub

I keep seeing OCN people when I play CSGO. I'm just stopping by.


----------



## Degree

YES! Me and my bro finally got an invite after so long waiting


----------



## King Who Dat

Anyone still playing 1.6 ? I'd love to scrim with an organized team if you ever need a 5rd.







I used to play competitively and would love to get back into it. Pm me if so, even if it's just to practice/pub with.


----------



## b0z0

Most just pug with esea. You can get on a scrim team in esea also...


----------



## KenjiS

How do you know if you get a Beta key?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> How do you know if you get a Beta key?


Log into Steam and you'll either get an alert, or look in the top right corner and there'll be a green envelope.


----------



## xJavontax

Ugh, Valve hates me, I swear. I've been waiting forever for a beta key for this and DOTA 2, and I have yet to receive one. But my other friend who doesn't even really like Counter Strike gets a key for GO. Arrgh, I always got into betas on my Xbox, but since I've moved to PC it's a rare occurrence.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just got the game. I got to say it looks very good. Other then that i cant seem to enjoy the game. I have not play CSS in a while so i dont remember it. After playing BF3 its so hard to adjust to CS way. Always trying to Right click the Weapon lol.


----------



## Hawk777th

Just got my invite finally woot!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## travva

so jelly of everyone in this thread. someday i'll get a beta key... someday!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

received beta key


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Ugh, Valve hates me, I swear. I've been waiting forever for a beta key for this and DOTA 2, and I have yet to receive one. But my other friend who doesn't even really like Counter Strike gets a key for GO. Arrgh, I always got into betas on my Xbox, but since I've moved to PC it's a rare occurrence.


Your friend should've also received a friend invite. Ask him to invite you.


----------



## exzacklyright

my face right now!!
Did you guys only receive 1 key? or did you get a key and an invite for a friend?


----------



## l337sft

Anyone wanna help a guy out and hook him up with a beta key? Pleaseee


----------



## Lefty67

This last update made the game stability worse.

Cant join through matchmaking, cant join on server browser.


----------



## dcloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67*
> 
> This last update made the game stability worse.
> Cant join through matchmaking, cant join on server browser.


It's not a stability issue. It's a bug according to the developer.

http://twitter.com/#!/csgo_dev

Alot of people cannot connect at the moment. Which sucks.........because I just got my invite yesterday


----------



## waylo88

Been able to play just fine. Sucks that it doesnt work for people though.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

I was having problems connecting last night. Today it seems to be fine.


----------



## Gorgatron

Hate to be a beggar but does anyone have a spare CS:GO invite?


----------



## blasphemy

I been playing COD's ever since i can remember, I just installed the CSGO Beta and wanted to know who on OCN is playing?
Anyone down to play?


----------



## Domino

Been gaming this like crazy. game needs more of a learning curve though. A lot of strategic items should be added to the game including making smgs play completely different they how they used to be.

I really like it so far... 1.6 is too broken for me. I can never have it work properly anymore.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my face right now!!
> Did you guys only receive 1 key? or did you get a key and an invite for a friend?


I,did. Have it to my best friend but he hates it and would rather play wow.

Yuck. I should have have it to my little brother.


----------



## blasphemy

got an extra key.. But no one serious thats willing to play


----------



## travva

dude, me! pick me and i'll play! [email protected]


----------



## mylilpony

so is there an ocn group for GO? would like to play with some decent folks


----------



## 1rkrage

Is it just me or the maps look better in source? I have everything maxed out but I don't see much of a difference


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> Is it just me or the maps look better in source? I have everything maxed out but I don't see much of a difference


Its just you.


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> so is there an ocn group for GO? would like to play with some decent folks


im with you ha, im down to play with OCN!


----------



## vikingsteve

Rankings and matchmaking? Forget that... that's not Counter-Strike


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Rankings and matchmaking? Forget that... that's not Counter-Strike


Matchmaking = instant pugs.

Yes plz.


----------



## blasphemy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Rankings and matchmaking? Forget that... that's not Counter-Strike


its getting better every week, Also vikingsteve nice motherboard! i miss my asus m2n thing is a beast!


----------



## waylo88

I think my friend and I just played with someone who posts here. Raiders cap for their avatar.


----------



## TurboPanda

i would also like an invite as well waiting for that steam survey thing for over 3 weeks really wanna give this game a shot. So if ya got one to spare i would appreciate one thanks. want to give my 6870's some work


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> want to give my 6870's some work


This is not the game for that. Not saying the game looks bad, it actually looks quite good, but the Source engine isn't really that stressful.


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> its getting better every week, Also vikingsteve nice motherboard! i miss my asus m2n thing is a beast!


Ha, yeah I can't believe this thing is still going. My HDDs are dying though, hopefully the new rig gets built before the end of summer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Matchmaking = instant pugs.
> Yes plz.


I can see the appeal, it's just that to me it wouldn't feel like Counter-Strike if I wasn't browsing through servers and finding one that had everything I wanted on it.


----------



## Ghooble

I just randomly got an invite for the beta. Sweeeet


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Ha, yeah I can't believe this thing is still going. My HDDs are dying though, hopefully the new rig gets built before the end of summer.
> I can see the appeal, it's just that to me it wouldn't feel like Counter-Strike if I wasn't browsing through servers and finding one that had everything I wanted on it.


There is a server browser...


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> I can see the appeal, it's just that to me it wouldn't feel like Counter-Strike if I wasn't browsing through servers and finding one that had everything I wanted on it.


The old CS client on the WON servers had a Quick Start option, so you did not have to go through a server browser back in 1999-2000.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am rubish in this game. I was not bad when i used to play CSS. At leas 2.0 KD. Now i dont know how to shoot after BF3.

Also i dont know if nay of u noticed but the guns feel a hole lot like HL2 DM.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am rubish in this game. I was not bad when i used to play CSS. At leas 2.0 KD. Now i dont know how to shoot after BF3.
> Also i dont know if nay of u noticed but the guns feel a hole lot like HL2 DM.


The hit boxes are smaller in GO compared to Source, so you have to be much more accurate and precise with your aim and make sure you land the first or second bullet to the head/upper torso.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> The hit boxes are smaller in GO compared to Source, so you have to be much more precise with your aim and make sure you land the first or second bullet to the head/upper torso.


Yup. The hitboxes are much more like 1.6 than Source (which had huge hitboxes). If you were a Source player, I could see it taking some getting used to.


----------



## bgtrance

I've been like a crack addict lurking around different forums for beta key/invite opportunities. I really hope Valve send something my way sometime soon or someone else does


----------



## blasphemy

To me i feel like im playing L4D on steroids..


----------



## b0z0

I'm still waiting for a CS.GO key. "sadface" One day valve will surprise me...


----------



## l337sft

Diablo 3 beta for CS:GO key anyone?


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> The old CS client on the WON servers had a Quick Start option, so you did not have to go through a server browser back in 1999-2000.


I remember that. I never used it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> There is a server browser...


Then why I haven't I heard anything about it?


----------



## KarmaKiller

Saw you in game the other night dmasteR!








I got an invite and honestly, I love the game so far. I really was never into CS:S that much, played maybe 100 hours on CS 1.6. Went to TF2 and played competitively in that for several years, so this is like starting all over for me again.
But I will say, the game looks really nice, and still has the fast paced play everyone has grown to love in the CS series. I can see this being a huge hit on release.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Then why I haven't I heard anything about it?


Do you think I'm lying to you?

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/560939203689463996/32D557C4E3CF41A425027CDA404D50F1DB3A74B0/


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Do you think I'm lying to you?
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/560939203689463996/32D557C4E3CF41A425027CDA404D50F1DB3A74B0/


No, I just wanted a link. Forgive me if I sounded condescending.


----------



## Ghooble

Bozo, they gave me 2. Want one? My friends don't play CS lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> Saw you in game the other night dmasteR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an invite and honestly, I love the game so far. I really was never into CS:S that much, played maybe 100 hours on CS 1.6. Went to TF2 and played competitively in that for several years, so this is like starting all over for me again.
> But I will say, the game looks really nice, and still has the fast paced play everyone has grown to love in the CS series. I can see this being a huge hit on release.


Haha yep! Was nice seeing you there, we'll need to play again sometime! Saw me dominating the server









Seriously though, about time i'm not the only one that is posting in this thread, was making a very boring conversation with my self. Hopefully OCN will put up a server for this game once the game is out of beta! I cannot wait!


----------



## waylo88

Taking dumps on kids tonight. So many people rage quit/rage vote in this game though.





Whats funny, is in that first screen, I started out with the two gold bars for my ELO before that game started, and dropped to one gold bar after that game. My ELO then went back up after that second screenshot.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I wish we had a release date -_-


----------



## dcloud

Got an invite to kick off the weekend! Thanks Valve!

I started with 1.5 and was really into the pro scene with CPL and all that jazz.

I think the game is fun to play. The gameplay is definitely there for the competitive scene. I really hop this game catches on. It looks good, it feels good.

I was very sketchy about the molotov/ incindiery grenade. But, after playing around with them a bunch. I think it has real potential for incorporating it into a team's tactics.

My only beef right now with the beta is the competitive matchmaking. If they're gonna do competitive matchmaking......they need to go all in or don't do it at all. Right now, I see people able to switch teams in the middle of a match, map votes are allowed to take place in the middle of a match. Everytime I look for a match, I get joined into a game that has already started. Hopefully, this is just for the beta and the retail will nail this competitive thing down alittle more.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Taking dumps on kids tonight. So many people rage quit/rage vote in this game though.
> Whats funny, is in that first screen, I started out with the two gold bars for my ELO before that game started, and dropped to one gold bar after that game. My ELO then went back up after that second screenshot.


Lol, you were in a few games I was in. I took dumps on you :]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> I wish we had a release date -_-


No release date because they're waiting till its 100% ready in the beta to swap it to retail. Final version of beta = retail


----------



## waylo88

What was your name?

Oh, I remember you.

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/578953567665421618/414A4934351FDDDA260E58591A04054818BE6C09/

Yup, that game we won 16-8. Dumps were taken.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> What was your name?
> Oh, I remember you.
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/578953567665421618/414A4934351FDDDA260E58591A04054818BE6C09/
> Yup, that game we won 16-8. Dumps were taken.


Switched over to T side third round on Aztek as I knew it was going to be a slaughter otherwise.
Either way I still took dumps on you.









They really need to fix the AK accuracy still though. I don't understand why this hasn't been fixed yet, it's keeping this game random thus lowering skill gap.

EDIT: The never ending flashes, I don't understand why they haven't been fixed yet. They're way too long.


----------



## TurboPanda

will beg for invite haha


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Switched over to T side third round on Aztek as I knew it was going to be a slaughter otherwise.
> Either way I still took dumps on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to fix the AK accuracy still though. I don't understand why this hasn't been fixed yet, it's keeping this game random thus lowering skill gap.
> EDIT: The never ending flashes, I don't understand why they haven't been fixed yet. They're way too long.


OMG the flashes are ridiculous.

Most of the weapons feel off. Sometimes you 1 shot people no problem other times the bullets seem completely random.

Does the recoil feel off to anyone else? It seems so odd, and the screen just doesn't seem to move enough to indicate your recoil. Like the bullets go wild but the screen moves very little.


----------



## Riou

Are flashes really strong because they only allow one flashbang instead of two? It seems HP really wants to reward perfectly timed flashes.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*
> 
> OMG the flashes are ridiculous.
> Most of the weapons feel off. Sometimes you 1 shot people no problem other times the bullets seem completely random.
> Does the recoil feel off to anyone else? It seems so odd, and the screen just doesn't seem to move enough to indicate your recoil. Like the bullets go wild but the screen moves very little.


They are off, HPE I think is trying to force players to use guns outside of the AK/M4 I wanna say.




As you can see, guns like the SIG, and AUG have a much better bullet grouping. 3500 is just too much for a rifle, especially when you want to surprise buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Are flashes really strong because they only allow one flashbang instead of two? It seems HP really wants to reward perfectly timed flashes.


They're not really rewarding perfectly timed flashes though currently. You could throw a flash from A platform, down Long A and you would still be flashed a good 3-5 seconds if you were to actually look at it. This would never happen in 1.6/Source.

Also there is a command that allows more than 1 flash.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They are off, HPE I think is trying to force players to use guns outside of the AK/M4 I wanna say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, guns like the SIG, and AUG have a much better bullet grouping. 3500 is just too much for a rifle, especially when you want to surprise buy.


Yeah, the SG and AUG have much better precision than AK47/M4A4 in game. In real life, Steyr AUG has a longer barrel than M4 variants so it should be more precise from distance. However the M4 is lighter than AUG, so maybe you can be more maneuverable.

There was little reason to buy AUG over M4A1 in older CS games.
Quote:


> They're not really rewarding perfectly timed flashes though currently. You could throw a flash from A platform, down Long A and you would still be flashed a good 3-5 seconds if you were to actually look at it. This would never happen in 1.6/Source.
> Also there is a command that allows more than 1 flash.


You do have a point. Flashbangs seem to stay completely white for much longer. 1.6 flash was completely white for less time but faded longer iirc. Would very powerful flashbangs allow for more tactical team play or would people just spam it?


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They are off, HPE I think is trying to force players to use guns outside of the AK/M4 I wanna say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, guns like the SIG, and AUG have a much better bullet grouping. 3500 is just too much for a rifle, especially when you want to surprise buy.
> .


Thanks for the vid link. That is complete BS. And IMO needs to be fixed before it becomes a competitive game.


----------



## Smallville

I'm still waiting on my beta invite I've been playing CS since 1.5. I stuck with 1.5 all the way until they shut it down and forced me to use Steam. I never played Source much though, because I prefer 1.6 more. If anyone has a spare CSGO key, let me know. I would love to play with OCNers


----------



## dipanzan

I want a key so so bad.







Valve's stupid or is this whole thing random and not fair.







I know a guy who just started playing Source who gets a key out of no where, but regular 1.6/Source people like us don't. Sucks.


----------



## Stab

I'm really waiting for this game. Played a lot of 1.6 and Source for years. No beta key unfortunately for me









Any news on when the beta will be open to everyone? Or better, when the game will be released?


----------



## Ghooble

Well since the guy I offered one to didn't answer. I will be home at 2:30 pacific time, my steam name is Ghooble. Whoever messages me first can have my other key


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Well since the guy I offered one to didn't answer. I will be home at 2:30 pacific time, my steam name is Ghooble. Whoever messages me first can have my other key


I send you a message and added you on my Steam Friends list.

Thanks for the opportunity. I hope I will get it








I would owe you many thanks.

My steam name is: arnoldsuckanegger


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I want a key so so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve's stupid or is this whole thing random and not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who just started playing Source who gets a key out of no where, but regular 1.6/Source people like us don't. Sucks.


yeah how dare they randomize the way they give out a preview of their game for free and not give one to you! Shame on valve! my ones friends daughters neighbors best friends uncles dog got a beta invite and he doesnt even play!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> You do have a point. Flashbangs seem to stay completely white for much longer. 1.6 flash was completely white for less time but faded longer iirc. Would very powerful flashbangs allow for more tactical team play or would people just spam it?


Just spam it to be honest, lets just take dust 2 for example again. Normally teams will flash over long so they can get a quick rush out of doors, CT's normally would either be blind for a split second or not at all. Two flashes long will completely blind the guy long now and you're guaranteed a kill due to the fact the guy long A is blind forever.

Guys lets keep the beta key begging out of this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I want a key so so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve's stupid or is this whole thing random and not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who just started playing Source who gets a key out of no where, but regular 1.6/Source people like us don't. Sucks.


It's not 100% completely random every week. Certain weeks they give it to players who have been playing for many years, sometimes its random. They even gave keys to the first 5000 people who signed up on the survey a few weeks back. Wait your turn, the game is far from release ready anyways. You're really not missing out on much, the whole point of this beta is to improve the current gameplay, and find bugs and glitches.


----------



## waylo88

The AK is fine I think. It took me some getting used to to get the spray pattern down, but I'm pretty good with it now. No more bursts of three, gotta burst two rounds as the third bullet jumps.

Flashbangs are a whole different beast though. They definitely last WAY to long. Being blind for 3+ seconds is the worst thing in the game. I'd also like to see them balance the SMG's a bit more. Right now there isn't a real good reason to grab one. If I lose first round I'm more likely to full save than spend any money on an SMG, save for maybe the Bizon (but even that isn't that great, it just has a **** load of ammo).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The AK is fine I think. It took me some getting used to to get the spray pattern down, but I'm pretty good with it now. No more bursts of three, gotta burst two rounds as the third bullet jumps.
> Flashbangs are a whole different beast though. They definitely last WAY to long. Being blind for 3+ seconds is the worst thing in the game. I'd also like to see them balance the SMG's a bit more. Right now there isn't a real good reason to grab one. If I lose first round I'm more likely to full save than spend any money on an SMG, save for maybe the Bizon (but even that isn't that great, it just has a **** load of ammo).


SMG's are amazing for second and third round though when you win pistol. 900 dollars per kill allows you to be up around 7K on buy round.

P90 was actually amazing IMO before the latest patch, since they reduced the armor piercing.


----------



## Ghooble

Stab was the winner, congrats sir


----------



## Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Stab was the winner, congrats sir


You made my day!


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/science/maps.html
Quote:


> Recently we have discussed how we incorporate feedback into our design decisions. In addition to valuable feedback on the forums, another important form of feedback we receive is gameplay data. Our data collection is extensive. We track nearly every player action, from individual bullets fired to weapon purchases, and the resulting data can be used to help us evaluate game design decisions.
> A straightforward way to visualize the data we collect is through heat maps. Heat maps can reveal player preferences, choke-points in maps, sight-lines for snipers, and much more.
> Click here to view a series of heat maps showing firing locations for 6.5 million bullets recorded while beta testers played de_train. Players have fired a weapon in nearly every inch of this map, though of course some locations are more popular than others. Take a look, head to the forums, and let us know what you think!


----------



## sammkv

Valve you're killing me! Member of steam and supporting since 2003, cmon valve. Give me!

Played CS back when it was on the WON network, where's my key?!!?!


----------



## calibrah

been playing source since 2005 and i just got my key. interesting game for sure. cant wait to pub it on 30 man servers


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Valve you're killing me! Member of steam and supporting since 2003, cmon valve. Give me!
> Played CS back when it was on the WON network, where's my key?!!?!


me too bro


----------



## Riou

I wanted to test the precision of the AK-47 first bullet fire compared between 1.6, Source, and GO. I chose the map de_nuke playing as T. I shot from the furthest back fence/rock of T spawn, one bullet at a time. 30 bullets were fired, and I waited 1.5 second between each fire so recoil was not factor. I bound fire key to Enter key to rule out movement of mouse factoring in.

Now the results:

CS 1.6



CS:S



CS:GO



Thoughts?

Edit: DMaster reminded me about cl_lw 0 so 1.6 screenshots are not quite correct.


----------



## ForNever

Thanks a lot for the info Riou, that's very interesting! It would seem that CSGO accuracy (at least ak) is a little tighter. All done on the same res?

Afterthought...It looks nearly the same pattern as source, just with larger bullet hole decals or w/e.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info Riou, that's very interesting! It would seem that CSGO accuracy (at least ak) is a little tighter. All done on the same res?
> Afterthought...It looks nearly the same pattern as source, just with larger bullet hole decals or w/e.


They were all played at 1920x1200 resolution.

The bullets seemed to be clustered together although it could be because of bigger bullet hole decals. Also I was testing for precision not accuracy. Precision is how close results are to each other. Accuracy is how close the results are to a target.


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I wanted to test the precision of the AK-47 first bullet fire compared between 1.6, Source, and GO. I chose the map de_nuke playing as T. I shot from the furthest back fence/rock of T spawn, one bullet at a time. 30 bullets were fired, and I waited 1.5 second between each fire so recoil was not factor. I bound fire key to Enter key to rule out movement of mouse factoring in.
> Now the results:
> CS 1.6
> 
> CS:S
> 
> CS:GO
> 
> Thoughts?


"Ruh roh"

Kills will definitely be easier to come by in GO.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> "Ruh roh"
> Kills will definitely be easier to come by in GO.


They're really not. The hitboxes are much smaller. You cant just run around spraying.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I wanted to test the precision of the AK-47 first bullet fire compared between 1.6, Source, and GO. I chose the map de_nuke playing as T. I shot from the furthest back fence/rock of T spawn, one bullet at a time. 30 bullets were fired, and I waited 1.5 second between each fire so recoil was not factor. I bound fire key to Enter key to rule out movement of mouse factoring in.
> Now the results:
> CS 1.6
> 
> CS:S
> 
> CS:GO
> 
> Thoughts?


There's a few problems with your test.

The one for 1.6, you didn't use the server command. Bullet decals have always been off in 1.6. Also you used 1920x1080, you should be using 640x480, 800x600 or 1024x768 at most.

The 1.6 bullet grouping is much closer.






That shows you how it actually is in 1.6.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's a few problems with your test.
> The one for 1.6, you didn't use the server command. Bullet decals have always been off in 1.6. Also you used 1920x1080, you should be using 640x480, 800x600 or 1024x768 at most.
> The 1.6 bullet grouping is much closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shows you how it actually is in 1.6.


Why should he use 1024x768 at most? I don't follow much of the CS competitive scene


----------



## Riou

I forgot about cl_lw 0. That turns on server side detection for modeling weapon firing and decals. Bullet cluster of AK is much closer in 1.6. Unrealistically precise.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I forgot about cl_lw 0. That turns on server side detection for modeling weapon firing and decals. Bullet cluster of AK is much closer in 1.6. Unrealistically precise.


Haha, but it's what makes the game that much more skill oriented, thus less randomness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Why should he use 1024x768 at most? I don't follow much of the CS competitive scene


Playing at 1024x768 gave you a easier spray control, and recoil is less "shaky" but still very responsive. It was a glitch in the old GoldSrc engine.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Played for another couple hours tonight, still loving the game!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

anyone wanna take a guess at the retail price?


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> anyone wanna take a guess at the retail price?


I'm hoping for $20 or less. Otherwise I will be upset


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> anyone wanna take a guess at the retail price?


$30, just like dota 2


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

im cool with 30


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> $30, just like dota 2


Valve has not made an official announcement for Dota2 pricing yet that I am aware of. CS:GO seems it can be sold somewhere between $20 to $30 and do well.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I just hope it will still be ready for this summer. Valve time could have it out by fall though


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> anyone wanna take a guess at the retail price?


Around 20 bucks. Seeing as how this game will be sold on Xbox live arcade which has a 20 dollar limit!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

20 bucks is an instant buy for me


----------



## KarmaKiller

Twitch.tv is giving away 200 keys and a HP laptop.
https://www.facebook.com/TwitchTV/app_364041783617057


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

200*


----------



## KarmaKiller

^^ Or that too


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's a few problems with your test.
> The one for 1.6, you didn't use the server command. Bullet decals have always been off in 1.6. Also you used 1920x1080, you should be using 640x480, 800x600 or 1024x768 at most.
> The 1.6 bullet grouping is much closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shows you how it actually is in 1.6.


but why play at a crappier resolution? :[


----------



## waylo88

They seriously need to address the vote spam. I'm tired of people crying after losing one round and immediately wanting to swap teams. You're down 2-0, it's not the end of the world. Also, no, I do not want to play D2 for a third time in a row.


----------



## Stab

Dust 1, Dust 2 and Aztec seem to be the only maps with a real (texture) update... They really look much better than the rest of the maps.
In Nuke, some places of office and Inferno I had the feeling I was playing Source. Graphics looked 99,9% the same.
Is it anounced somewhere that they will update those graphics as well?

Further more, I dont like the gun animations and the CT's are too fat







Hope they will change that as well.
For the rest, it actually plays very nicely and very smooth. Could be a nice game! After years of Source I needed something fresh








Graphic wise, the revised maps look pretty decent. My single 6870 easily gets a steady 150+ fps on max settings, 1080p. And thats good because soon my Shimian 2560x1440 monitor will come in. Seems I will be able to max this game out on that resolution with my rig. Great! (maybe down the AA a little







)


----------



## Ghooble

I'm really digging this game so far. *seal of approval*


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> but why play at a crappier resolution? :[


It has to do with the old engine and how recoil is affected by resolution. That is why most people play at 640x480 or 800x600. I was only firing one bullet at a time with gaps between each fire so recoil should not have factored in (unless I am mistaken). I was replaying single player HL mods before so that was why my resolution was so high.


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> They're really not. The hitboxes are much smaller. You cant just run around spraying.


Well that's good to hear. SMG spam is annoying in CSS


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> yeah how dare they randomize the way they give out a preview of their game for free and not give one to you! Shame on valve! my ones friends daughters neighbors best friends uncles dog got a beta invite and he doesnt even play!


Haha, I didn't mean it that way. It's just that everyone's getting a key(I mean my friends) but I'm the one who's left out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just spam it to be honest, lets just take dust 2 for example again. Normally teams will flash over long so they can get a quick rush out of doors, CT's normally would either be blind for a split second or not at all. Two flashes long will completely blind the guy long now and you're guaranteed a kill due to the fact the guy long A is blind forever.
> Guys lets keep the beta key begging out of this thread.
> It's not 100% completely random every week. Certain weeks they give it to players who have been playing for many years, sometimes its random. They even gave keys to the first 5000 people who signed up on the survey a few weeks back. Wait your turn, the game is far from release ready anyways. You're really not missing out on much, the whole point of this beta is to improve the current gameplay, and find bugs and glitches.


I guess. I've sad sad luck.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Haha, I didn't mean it that way. It's just that everyone's getting a key(I mean my friends) but I'm the one who's left out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess. I've sad sad luck.


Your friends get a extra key, so as a good friend they should be giving you there extra one.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> It has to do with the old engine and how recoil is affected by resolution. That is why most people play at 640x480 or 800x600. I was only firing one bullet at a time with gaps between each fire so recoil should not have factored in (unless I am mistaken). I was replaying single player HL mods before so that was why my resolution was so high.


Well they better fix that crap. Most monitors these days run @ at least 1080p.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Well they better fix that crap. Most monitors these days run @ at least 1080p.


I do not think Valve will touch CS 1.6. Any changes to 1.6 would likely be met with hostility and disdain at this point.









Valve should just ensure their new game is great.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I do not think Valve will touch CS 1.6. Any changes to 1.6 would likely be met with hostility and disdain at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve should just ensure their new game is great.


Well I mean for cs:go... I played alot of 1.6... and then transitioned to kz... valve thought about changing the movement with 1.6 and the kz community lashed out.. as well as others and eventually they didn't do it. But I play source at 1080p and have no issues


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Well I mean for cs:go... I played alot of 1.6... and then transitioned to kz... valve thought about changing the movement with 1.6 and the kz community lashed out.. as well as others and eventually they didn't do it. But I play source at 1080p and have no issues


That's because its a GoldSrc engine bug. With the Source engine, you're fine at running your preferred resolution.


----------



## dmasteR

This week's update has been released! Change log below.

Also more keys have been sent out!








Quote:


> Gameplay:
> • Reduced the amount of stepwise variation in the weapon recoil patterns so they are smoother and easier to learn and control.
> • The recoil jump on the xm1014 has been lowered.
> • The recoil on the ak47 has been lowered to be more in line with other weapons.
> • The ak47 recoil pattern has also been adjusted.
> • The cash reward for defusing bomb has been raised to $3500.
> • Added multiple T spawn points to Dust2.
> 
> UI:
> • The number of seconds to delay showing the player id when crosshairs are hovered over a player has been increased from 0.1 to 0.5.
> • Updated the mini-scoreboard for Arms Race to show the weapon for each player.
> • All of the players who are in the lead now show what weapon they are leading with in the mini-scoreboard.
> • The "YOU ARE ON TEAM" and old weapon leader messages have been removed.
> • Added a weapon progression panel in Demolition mode that shows the full array of weapons and your current progress.
> • Scoreboard will now instantly appear when triggered.
> • Easier to see who is alive by darkening the dead players.
> • Updated weapon icons.
> • Updated AUG small icon.
> • Updated MAG7 small icon.
> • Removed suppressor and extended stock from MP7 outline icon.
> • Added extended stock to MP9 outline icon.
> 
> Maps:
> • Shoots
> - Adjusted fog settings.
> - Adjusted light_environment settings.
> - Adjusted local contrast settings (turned off blur effect).
> - Adjusted bloom scale (turned down effect).
> - Raised light levels.
> - Adjusted fade distance on bicycle.
> - Adjusted fade distance on light/glow.
> - Readjusted some wood textures.
> - Fixed some mismatched wood textures on steps.
> - Added missing faces on wood planks.
> - Adjusted fade distance on poster inside hut.
> - Adjusted fade distance on rice basket in huts.
> - Adjusted texture and position of wood railing model.
> - Added player clips to sniper shack to prevent players from getting stuck.
> 
> • Dust
> - Added some back faces to the geometry where players could see out of the map.
> - Fix for an environment light effect that could be seen through a building as well as smoke grenade effect.
> - Added a cubemap and updated a floor material for a noticeably dark door.
> 
> • Office
> - Adjusted position of boxes so player can run past easily.
> - Updated the counter prop objects to be prop_physics_multiplayer, and marked as debris.
> - Turned off collision on pipes and lamp at Backway stairwell to prevent camping there.
> - Adjusted light map resolution just inside the stairwell to help it blend better.
> - Removed garbage models that were causing collision issues.
> - Added additional light behind CT Spawn so the lighting will look more consistent on the player models.
> - Removed half submerged pop cans from desk at entrance stairwell.
> - Made all of the monitors and keyboards physics objects.
> - Fixed missing trim at the main entrance stairwell ceiling.
> - Added player clip brushes to windows at Snipers Nest to make jumping through them easier.
> - Set the objects without physics hulls to non solid.
> - Adjusted the fade distance on the trash can near the building entrance at the back courtyard, as well as a number of others that were popping into view.
> - Adjusting local-contrast settings (made less blurry)
> - Tuned tonemap controller values to be more consistent with other levels.
> 
> • Inferno
> - Fix for players getting out of the map at T spawn.
> 
> • Safehouse
> - Fix for being able to jump on fence on edge of map.
> - Fix for missing faces by bathtub.
> 
> • Italy
> - Turned down local_contrast setting.
> 
> • Aztec
> - Updated the helicopter animation.
> - Fixed a bug with particles not reliably turning off.
> 
> • Bank
> - Replaced skybox trees models with simple cards.
> - Disabled CSM on foliage and chain-link fence.
> - Adjusted fog settings to match more closely to other maps.
> 
> • Nuke
> - Reduced bloom scale.
> 
> • Sugarcane
> - Tuned fog and prop fades.
> - Deleted a vista props outside of player space.


Also new Blog post from the CSGO Dev's.

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/04/copenhagen-games/


----------



## waylo88

Maybe all the people crying about the AK will be quiet now. I too had issues with the AK when I first picked up the game, but once you use it for awhile it really wasn't that hard to get used to. Oh well.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Maybe all the people crying about the AK will be quiet now. I too had issues with the AK when I first picked up the game, but once you use it for awhile it really wasn't that hard to get used to. Oh well.


The AK is way too easy now, it's even easier than it is in Source.....









I like it the way it was before tbh.


----------



## Ghooble

I never had issues with the AK before. Haven't played today but is it much easier? If so then oh boy.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Shotguns seem way underpowered to me... even at close range.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*
> 
> Shotguns seem way underpowered to me... even at close range.


Which shotgun/s are you using?

Sawed off and Mag 7 are absolutely incredible close range. It's a guaranteed 1 hit kill as long as you aim upper chest to head. Mag 7 has a tighter spread so gives it a little bit more "range". IMO Sawed off is by my far my favorite shotgun, made the other team quit the server the other day on Inferno with it.









Nova is also still really good close range, but just doesn't compete with the other two. Auto shotgun though, is definitely garbage if the enemy isn't close by. The way it should be as it is a Auto, though.

Also seems like a hot fix just came out!

Ghooble, yes the AK is much easier. I would even say easier than it is in Source.


----------



## Riou

How is AK easier? The recoil is low?


----------



## end0rphine

Yeh they lowered the recoil ALOT.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> How is AK easier? The recoil is low?


Recoil lowered, and the spread is ridiculously easy to control now. You can burst 5 shots easy with the AK in its current state.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Recoil lowered, and the spread is ridiculously easy to control now. You can burst 5 shots easy with the AK in its current state.


Hmmm...they are probably going to nerf the AK a bit later then.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> How is AK easier? The recoil is low?
> 
> 
> 
> Recoil lowered, and the spread is ridiculously easy to control now. You can burst 5 shots easy with the AK in its current state.
Click to expand...

I hope they keep a random element to the AK. 1 shot skill in the face, no matter what, at any distance for ~2700 is just ridiculous when the CTs have nothing to counter.


----------



## Zulli85

So I just got an invite and played for about an hour or so and..Confused. I'm not familiar with the CS games so the game modes and things of the like are all new to me. Can someone fill me in on the basics or link me to another site? Is there an official beta forum thread that has patch notes and other miscellaneous info?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So I just got an invite and played for about an hour or so and..Confused. I'm not familiar with the CS games so the game modes and things of the like are all new to me. Can someone fill me in on the basics or link me to another site? Is there an official beta forum thread that has patch notes and other miscellaneous info?


Arsenal Arms Race: It is basically Gun Game team deathmatch (like on CS:S server mods) where you immediately advance to different weapons with each frag. Golden knife is the last weapon. First player to get frag with golden knife wins. No buying.

Arsenal Demolition: It is basically just a team defusal/bomb map with Gun Game except your weapons only advance each round. Team switch sides after 10 rounds. Game ends when one side clinches enough wins. No buying.

Classic Casual and Competitive are the same CS people are used to playing. It is 5 vs. 5. Teams switch sides after 15 rounds. You use money to buy equipment and weapons at the start of each round. You are awarded money for frags, completing team objectives, and team wins. You lose money by hurting hostages.

The difference however is that the casual mode tries to make the game easier for newer players with more money for frags, team wins, etc. Also equipment like kevlar/helmet and defusal kit are automatically given. Competitive has more restrictions like spectating only your own team and harder money economy. Buy times and round time limits are less in competitive.

There are defusal maps (i.e. *de*_dust) where one team plants the bomb and the other team defuses the bomb to win. Eliminating the other team also gets you a win. The hostage rescue maps (i.e. *cs*_italy) are one side needs to rescue hostages and take them back to a hostage rescue point on a map. The other side tries to prevent that by eliminating the opposing side.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So I just got an invite and played for about an hour or so and..Confused. I'm not familiar with the CS games so the game modes and things of the like are all new to me. Can someone fill me in on the basics or link me to another site? Is there an official beta forum thread that has patch notes and other miscellaneous info?


http://store.steampowered.com/news/?appids=730

Release Notes ^

Arms Race is just GunGame. - GunGame - Get a kill get a new weapon until you're on the last "level" and you get a knife to end the game

Demolition - A lot like Arms Race GunGame except only 10 levels, but in this game type its team round based. Win by either killing everyone that round or by the bomb blowing up/defused.

Competitive - The standard CS gametype that's played 5vs5. de_ maps you will need to kill everyone or blow the bomb up/defuse it. cs_ maps you need to either kill everyone, or rescue/defend the hosties.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Arsenal Arms Race: It is basically Gun Game team deathmatch (like on CS:S server mods) where you immediately advance to different weapons with each frag. Golden knife is the last weapon. First player to get frag with golden knife wins. No buying.
> Arsenal Demolition: It is basically just a team defusal/bomb map with Gun Game except your weapons only advance each round. Team switch sides after 10 rounds. Game ends when one side clinches enough wins. No buying.
> Classic Casual and Competitive are the same CS people are used to playing. It is 5 vs. 5. Teams switch sides after 15 rounds. You use money to buy equipment and weapons at the start of each round. You are awarded money for frags, team objectives, and team wins. You lose money by hurting hostages.
> The difference however is that the casual mode tries to make the game easier for newer players with more money for frags, team wins, etc. Also equipment like kevlar/helmet and defusal kit are automatically given. Competitive has more restrictions like spectating only your own team and harder money economy. Buy times and round time limits are less in competitive.
> There are defusal maps (i.e. *de*_dust) where one team plants the bomb and the other team defuses the bomb to win. Eliminating the other team also gets you a win. The hostage rescue maps (i.e. *cs*_italy) are one side needs to rescue hostages and take them back to a hostage rescue point on a map. The other side tries to prevent that by eliminating the opposing side.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/news/?appids=730
> Release Notes ^
> Arms Race is just GunGame. - GunGame - Get a kill get a new weapon until you're on the last "level" and you get a knife to end the game
> Demolition - A lot like Arms Race GunGame except only 10 levels, but in this game type its team round based. Win by either killing everyone that round or by the bomb blowing up/defused.
> Competitive - The standard CS gametype that's played 5vs5. de_ maps you will need to kill everyone or blow the bomb up/defuse it. cs_ maps you need to either kill everyone, or rescue/defend the hosties.


Awesome, that's just what I wanted to know. Many thanks guys.


----------



## dmasteR

For those that enjoy surfing in CS. Well watch this


----------



## Riou




----------



## dmasteR

Riou, lol. Oh sheesh. I cannot believe I watched that whole video last week. >.>


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Riou, lol. Oh sheesh. I cannot believe I watched that whole video last week. >.>


Lol.


----------



## waylo88

Is there a way to make a server without bots? I want to start a game with just my friend and I so we can fly around and figure out various spots you can wall and timings on things.

Nevermind, got it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release notes for 4/27 Beta 12
> 
> Gameplay:
> • Fixed an issue in the weapon recoil system which caused tighter shot grouping than intended.
> • Dead players no longer can see bomb or defuse icons on scoreboard for opposing team members.
> • Recoil impulses are now more consistent for automatic weapons.
> • The Movement acceleration and stopspeed values have been lowered per pro feedback.
> • Slightly increased the variance of the recoil patterns.
> - Updated the recoil pattern for the ak47.
> • Adjusted the recoil suppression parameters to help tune burst fire.
> • Fixed an issue which was causing thrown weapons to emit from the base of players, rather than their hands. Gifted weapons will now correctly throw the proper distance.
> 
> UI:
> • Hooked up the win panel for arsenal mode to put emphasis on the winner and runners up.
> • The next weapon text in AR now displays appropriate text for the mode and state.
> • Fixed the alert for when you reach gold knife level showing up when anyone reached it.
> • When you get a point for an assist, it shows in the death message.
> 
> Maps:
> • New SE version of Aztec with no fog/particles/debris/ropes (except the bridge)
> 
> • Dust_SE
> - Added correct skybox to the map properties.
> 
> • Shoots
> - Turned down local-contrast settings.
> - Fixed a strange clip on stairway.
> - Fixed lighting on the dark hut in the Middle area.
> - Fixed a few visual issues with the huts, and thinned out some of the thatch roof.
> 
> • Dust
> - Adjusted size of buy zones for both CT and T's.
> 
> • Shorttrain
> - Adjusted local contrast settings on post process controller.
> - Adjusted tonemap settings.
> 
> • Inferno
> - Added smoothing normals to prop bombtanks used in Inferno level.
> - Fix for incorrect bombsite designation text when standing on the blue truck.
> 
> • St Marc
> - Turned down local-contrast settings.
> - Adjusted bloomscale
> - Fixed signage typo - changed from "route barée" to "route barrée"
> 
> • Safehouse
> - Turned down local-contrast settings.
> - Adjusted bloomscale
> - Upped resolution on a prop, removed label that looks blurry.
> 
> • Italy
> - Updated some very shiny planters.
> 
> • Aztec
> - Fixed floating leaf in tree alpha texture.
> - Reduced specular on tarp roof.
> - Fix for objects disappearing from skyline based on camera position near double doors.
> - Fix for the collision of the crates near bombsite B.
> - Fixed the collision of the scaffolding at Water below bombsite B.
> - Improved the texture on the metal bars at Water below T Ramp.
> - Can no longer climb the scaffolding at bombsite B.
> - Can no longer walk to the far side of T Ramp.
> - Can no longer access platform next to Bridge.
> 
> • Dust 2
> - Expanded and moved both the CT a T buy and spawn zones in radar image.
> 
> • Bank
> - Turned down local-contrast settings.
> 
> • Baggage
> - Turned down local-contrast settings.
> - Adjusted bloomscale
> 
> • Lake
> - Turned down local-contrast settings.
> - Adjusted bloomscale
> 
> • Sugarcane
> - Reduced local-contrast settings.
> - Reduced bloom amount.
> - Adjusted some tonemap settings.
> 
> Models:
> • Fixed clipping issue on Terrorist skin with head wrap.
> • Fix for Sawed-off where bolt was sticking through the back of the housing during fire and reload animations.
> 
> Audio:
> • Trimmed up ambient content for Nuke, Bank, Train and Sugarcane and made adjustments to the script in Bank (balancing levels and adding some light breeze to match the trees) and a few updated references in Nuke, Train and Sugarcane.
> • Dust ambient optimization.
> • Shoots ambient optimizations
> • Lake and Safehouse ambient optimizations.
> • Italy ambient optimizations. Fixed a doorway where a player could move outdoors and still have the indoors ambience.
> • Baggage ambient revision and optimization.
> 
> Effects:
> • Snow effects have been greatly optimized. Snow in Office runs 7x faster than before.
> 
> Bug Fixes:
> • Fixed crash when in the Buy menu, then voted yes to change maps.
> • Fixed noticeable double round start in Arms Race when the first player entered the server/game.
> • Fixed shadows being cast by vgui screens ( mainly the bomb plant numbers in game ).
> • Fix for a bug where dropping the Famas in certain points in de_dust would cause the weapon to sink into the ground.
> 
> Miscellaneous:
> • Relaxing the supported video card checks:
> - Display an error and exit if the card doesn't support shader model 3, bilinear PCF sampling, or cascaded shadow mapping. (No cards are actually marked as not supporting CSM in CS:GO.) So our minimal GPU is now the NVidia 6xxx series (2005), or ATI HD 2xxx (2006) or better.)


Update released two minutes ago. :]


----------



## exzacklyright

Got IN!!! FINALLY


----------



## exzacklyright

all i know is that i played an hour and got disconnected for no reason like 4 times. Also, it seems alot like left for dead rather than cs:s or 1.6


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, this entire week there has been some issues. My friend and I got a bunch of disconnections the other night. We played for quite awhile yesterday with no issues though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> all i know is that i played an hour and got disconnected for no reason like 4 times. Also, it seems alot like left for dead rather than cs:s or 1.6


It's because they were still updating servers. Happens on every update.


----------



## mylilpony

is it just me or are teams stacked all the time? it seems like every single time i play one side (irregardless of what team i'm on) wins 80 % of the matches and keeps winning until everyone on the other team ragequits and leaves.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> is it just me or are teams stacked all the time? it seems like every single time i play one side (irregardless of what team i'm on) wins 80 % of the matches and keeps winning until everyone on the other team ragequits and leaves.


you're just really really good.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> is it just me or are teams stacked all the time? it seems like every single time i play one side (irregardless of what team i'm on) wins 80 % of the matches and keeps winning until everyone on the other team ragequits and leaves.


Pretty much every game my friend and I play is like this as well. It gets rather old. I think a lot of it has to do with the ELO system not being properly in place yet. Once that happens, you'll wind up playing with people more on your skill level. That, and I'm sure they will eventually implement something to deter people from rage quitting (probably a lost of ELO or something).


----------



## Sylon

It tends to happen, especially with games like CS when the majority of player play with friends using skype, vent or whatever.

CS is mostly skill, sometimes dumb luck. You've got to have some idea of how a gun handles, tactics, etc.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> you're just really really good.


Hah I said irregardless of what team I'm on.

My kdr is barely at 1.5 so don't know how great that is. It's just frustrating to be on a continually losing team or to win outright so often the other team leaves and the server dies - most of the time it seems like they are pubs not premades as the beta has very few people to begin with.. I also wish CS would stop keeping score of your round wins, unless it's "competitive" or maybe even unless its esea/pre-made teams. that also encourages team stacking because people want to boost their round win/loss stats. Was a huge pet peeve of mine in the original modern warfare (the only game to take me away from CS for an extended period of time)


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For those that enjoy surfing in CS. Well watch this


Why have I never heard of this before?!


----------



## Riou




----------



## dmasteR

completely agree with everything, especially those tracers. Gosh tracers completely bug me out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Why have I never heard of this before?!


Are you talking about surfing in CS:GO? Or just surfing in CS in general?


----------



## Riou

Player model concept art: http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/3904/csgoconceptart.jpg


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> completely agree with everything, especially those tracers. Gosh tracers completely bug me out.
> Are you talking about surfing in CS:GO? Or just surfing in CS in general?


Well considering I was posting ABOUT the beta and how I'm in it like 2 pages back or something I've definitely heard of CS/ CSGO. I meant surfing lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Well considering I was posting ABOUT the beta and how I'm in it like 2 pages back or something I've definitely heard of CS/ CSGO. I meant surfing lol


That wasn't my question.









I was asking if you were talking about CS:GO Surfing, or just Surfing in general in CS. Surprised you haven't heard of surfing though, have you tried mini games then or any the other mods?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That wasn't my question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking if you were talking about CS:GO Surfing, or just Surfing in general in CS. Surprised you haven't heard of surfing though, have you tried mini games then or any the other mods?


OH lol. I meant surfing in general. Really the only mod I've tried in CSS is gun game. I kept meaning to broaden my horizons but GG is just so fun


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> OH lol. I meant surfing in general. Really the only mod I've tried in CSS is gun game. I kept meaning to broaden my horizons but GG is just so fun


When you do get your chance, try out some of the other mods. Mini-games, surf, Zombies, RPG (WC3, and whatever else there are now days), there's more than this. I'm sure someone else can elaborate, I hardly ever play anything but regular CS.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> When you do get your chance, try out some of the other mods. Mini-games, surf, Zombies, RPG (WC3, and whatever else there are now days), there's more than this. I'm sure someone else can elaborate, I hardly ever play anything but regular CS.


Understandable. If I were a competitive player for CS (maybe some day







) then I'd probably stick to standard as well.


----------



## Riou

Ghooble, there is Zombie Horror RPG mod (forgot the name) where it is players vs. AI. There is also Zombie Escape for CS:S which is players vs. players.

Surfing is pretty fun to play.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Gameplay:
> • Added Classic Casual to the Find a Game options.
> • Increased running inaccuracy of rifles and snipers. Lowered recoil of negev, lowered standing inaccuracy for negev. improved famas secondary burst grouping, increased ak47 recoil
> • Added money bonus to knife kills.
> • Bot difficulty tuned.
> • Removed the grace period for defusing the bomb as it allows to many hard-to-fix exploits.
> • Fixed elite cycle time to be the same as CSS
> 
> UI:
> • Update to the Main Menu screen:
> - Rank medals earned by the player will now be displayed underneath their name.
> • Play menu screen updates:
> - Updates to win panel for Arms Race including: improvements to displaying the winner, animated elements, and progression icons.
> • Fixed demo playback loading screen problem.
> • Fixed placeholder elements on generic loading screen.
> • Added timer to continue loading screen.
> • Fixed assists in death messages showing up in modes other than "Classic".
> • Fixed the "Next Weapon" panels not displaying properly in Arms Race before you got your first kill.
> • Fixed alert text popping (position/opacity) behind the Exclamation Point graphic when the animation first comes up when the buy time has expired.
> • Condensed spectator panel to minimize overlap with other hud elements.
> • Removed old green tint from radar directional arrow and ring to match current HUD gray color scheme.
> • Win panel can now show progress made towards stat based achievements completed that round.
> • Fixed Demolition mode next weapon icons being incorrect.
> • Added missing outline on incendiary grenade icon.
> • When using a gamepad, the left and right shoulder button glyphs will gray out when there is no one left to spectate.
> • Fix for the gun icons being too big and cutoff.
> 
> Maps:
> • Added Nuke SE
> • Added Inferno SE
> • Dust SE
> - Added overviews for radar
> • Aztec SE
> - Added overviews for radar
> • Dust
> - Adjusted size of buy zones for both CT and T's.
> • Shorttrain
> - Updated radar overhead map: Removed corner sections, towers, and yellow "garbage" can from bomb planting zone.
> • Train
> - Increased accuracy of bomb and buy zone graphical indicators on radar image.
> • Inferno
> - Updated size and location of buy and spawns zone graphics.
> • St Marc
> - Rescaled radar overhead map and angled the bomb zone graphic to match the actual angle of the zone.
> - Adjusted color-correction settings.
> • Safehouse
> - Adjusted color correction settings.
> - Adjusted radar image scale and position.
> • Italy
> - Adjusted buy and spawn zone graphics for CT's and T's.
> - Fixed extra-large and bright light coronas in hostage area and Wine Cellar.
> - Fixed a tree at Right Alley
> - Made a slew of accessible areas inaccessible. Thank you, Maiho for identifying these.
> - Adjusted color-correction settings.
> • Aztec
> - Updated buy and spawn zone graphics on radar image.
> • Dust 2
> - Expanded and moved both the CT a T buy and spawn zones in radar image.
> • Bank
> - Increased active game area border line weight from 1 to 2 pixels in radar.
> - Adjusted color-correction settings.
> - Fixed stretching polygons on the door frame at Gas Station.
> - Fixed the door model at Market.
> • Nuke
> - Adjusted spawn and buy zone graphic indicators on radar image.
> • Baggage
> - Readjusted color-correction settings.
> • Lake
> - Increased active game area border line weight from 1 to 2 pixels in radar.
> - Adjusted color correction settings.
> • Sugarcane
> - Updated color-correction settings.
> • Office
> - Adjusted buy and spawn zone graphics for CT's and T's.
> - Adjusted color correction settings.
> - Fixed a bug where the slideshow projection would sometimes show up on the wall behind the projector wall.
> 
> Audio:
> • Dsp removed from all third person footsteps and gunshots to increase directionality. In turn removed audio quality option which was mainly responsible for determining dsp level.
> • Moved the distance at which weapon shots cross fade to their "distant" version further away from the player to aid in identification of weapons being used during the round.
> • Third person weapon shot volume raised to aid in the identification of weapons being used during the round.
> 
> Bug Fixes:
> • Fix for getting the golden knife too early in Arms Race.
> • Fix for incorrectly retaining the gold knife on respawn after a suicide, team change, or killed by enemy knife.
> • Regenerate the recoil tables at game mode/type start; this allows the tables to incorporate parameters from loaded convars.
> • We now remove the golden knife from the player if they had it and lost a level in Arms Race.
> • Fixed a bug with the HUD where the round timer stops with 0:01 left if the round ends by timeout.
> • Fix for knife spawning in on the ground with you if you end the round without your secondary weapon (pistol).
> • Fix for single hostage shooting penalty getting counted multiple times.
> • Spectators are no longer allowed to vote.
> • Fixed view model hitching after a full network update.
> • Fixed a crash pertaining to death notifications.
> • Fixed an assert that would happen every time a player opened a prop_dynamic door.
> • Fixed potential crash in FAMAS and Glock when firing remaining burst shots when the PlayerOwner owner no longer exists.
> • Fixed flash bangs showing through doors.
> • Fix for losing mouse focus when directly connecting to a server.
> • Fix for crash when running a dedicated server under specific linux versions/distrubutions.
> • Fix for instances of "Round draw" voice over playing between matches.
> • Fixed some ducking pops that would happen when toggling duck during ducking / unducking.
> 
> Miscellaneous:
> • First round of mostly PC specific CSM optimizations that improve perf. on all CSM quality levels:
> - Optimized the core CSM shader to use fewer ALU instructions (VERY_LOW/LOW=21% faster, MEDIUM quality level=10% faster, HIGH=8% faster).
> - Coaxed the HLSL compiler to [flatten] several important conditionals it was sometimes issuing dynamic jumps for.
> - The VERY_LOW and LOW quality levels use a single 3D radial lerp vs. the previous 2D+3D lerp
> - VERY_LOW/LOW only use 2 world cascades vs. the previous 3. At VERY_LOW/LOW quality levels only vertexlit and phong where actually using the closest cascade (for better character self shadowing), so world shadow quality is mostly unaffected by this change.
> - Also adding a bunch of CSM culling statistics (displayed at the bottom of the screen when cl_csm_debug_2d is 1).
> - dust2 timedemo avg. FPS results on a NV 6800/Core2 2.4 GHz at VERY_LOW improved by 13% (higher quality settings also see an improvement).


Update just came out!


----------



## waylo88

Tonights update seems to have screwed my game kind of hard. I am now really choppy (still have 120-170 FPS). Every five seconds or so things get jerky for a split second. Its super annoying.


----------



## xJavontax

Ugh, I really want to play this! I would totally trade someone a DOTA2 invite for a CS:GO invite!


----------



## travva

question for you guys? when you get invited to the beta, do you also get an invite to give out to someone?


----------



## eaglesfan398

Yes you get an extra copy if you receive it from valve or the company giving them out. Not form a friend. You get the game for yourself and one to share. However the person you gave the extra copy does not also receive and extra copy.


----------



## travva

someone give me there copy then, PLEASEOHGODDOITTTTT, [email protected]


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> someone give me there copy then, PLEASEOHGODDOITTTTT, [email protected]


I was giving one away like 4 pages back. Too slow brah


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Haven't seen this thread before, but anyways.

To those of you who have played CSS and CSGO, how much different is CSGO from CSS? Is it easier? Harder? are hitboxes better? is there less recoil? etc.

I'd just wanna know a few things since I do play CSS quite a bit and I'm not that great at it.


----------



## gamerdude74

I have been getting BSODs with my setup. I can't get past the loading screen, then results in bsod. My hardware is in my sig, any ideas?


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Haven't seen this thread before, but anyways.
> To those of you who have played CSS and CSGO, how much different is CSGO from CSS? Is it easier? Harder? are hitboxes better? is there less recoil? etc.
> I'd just wanna know a few things since I do play CSS quite a bit and I'm not that great at it.


it's a bit of a learning curve going from css to go. I usually have slow reaction time so cs:s's laggy hitboxes was a godsend to me lol.

The hitboxes are apparently smaller in go


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Haven't seen this thread before, but anyways.
> To those of you who have played CSS and CSGO, how much different is CSGO from CSS? Is it easier? Harder? are hitboxes better? is there less recoil? etc.
> I'd just wanna know a few things since I do play CSS quite a bit and I'm not that great at it.


Generally speaking, CS:GO is closer to classic CS feel (1.0-1.6).

Hitboxes are smaller in CS:GO. Also, sprayings have patterns in CS:GO, so a good player who has mastered recoil control can be more effective. CS:S sprayings were more random, so bursting was your most reliable option.

CS:GO also allows you to shoot through more objects and walls. CS:S does not let you shoot through many objects. Also, enemies get stunned and slowed down by bullets in CS:GO unlike CS:S.

HPE/Valve are still tweaking the game in beta, so there may be more adjustments and tweaks.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well thanks for the feedback guys.

I'm not gonna buy on launch day, probably will be buying when it's on sale for $10 or so.


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerdude74*
> 
> I have been getting BSODs with my setup. I can't get past the loading screen, then results in bsod. My hardware is in my sig, any ideas?


We'd need to know more about what the bsod says? What's the specific error code? Do you play lots of other games without issue?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerdude74*
> 
> I have been getting BSODs with my setup. I can't get past the loading screen, then results in bsod. My hardware is in my sig, any ideas?


It's because of your CPU. The FX series in general does not like Global Offensive, the option that I've seen actually work is Updating to the latest BIOS. Update to the latest BIOS, this has the highest rate of fixing your issue.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's because of your CPU. The FX series in general does not like Global Offensive, the option that I've seen actually work is Updating to the latest BIOS. Update to the latest BIOS, this has the highest rate of fixing your issue.


News to me, this is.


----------



## Adonis

Hey guys, I'm sorry to ask but if anyone has a friend invite they don't mind sharing, I would really really appreciate it..

I make maps, not having access to the sdk sucks, it would be going to good use.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrThc*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm sorry to ask but if anyone has a friend invite they don't mind sharing, I would really really appreciate it..
> I make maps, not having access to the sdk sucks, it would be going to good use.


Just use the Source editor, that's what all the map makers are doing right now that don't have GO.


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrThc*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm sorry to ask but if anyone has a friend invite they don't mind sharing, I would really really appreciate it..
> I make maps, not having access to the sdk sucks, it would be going to good use.


What! I asked first! No, but seriously if you get an invite from a dev you should totally hook me up.


----------



## Adonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just use the Source editor, that's what all the map makers are doing right now that don't have GO.


Well I want to bring back some 1.6 surf maps, like surf_icebob2 surf_fatbob and a few others, and its easiest using the sdk because you can just import the map and use it as a base.

Also I have been using source editor, but I really need game access to fully test my maps..


----------



## gamerdude74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> We'd need to know more about what the bsod says? What's the specific error code? Do you play lots of other games without issue?


It's the only game I get the issue, if that's what you're saying. How can I get the BSOD error from event viewer?


----------



## Astonished

PM me if you have an invite... We can work something out via PayPal









Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamerdude74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> PM me if you have an invite... We can work something out via PayPal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


I had one. Sorry.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerdude74*
> 
> It's the only game I get the issue, if that's what you're saying. How can I get the BSOD error from event viewer?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's because of your CPU. The FX series in general does not like Global Offensive, the option that I've seen actually work is Updating to the latest BIOS. Update to the latest BIOS, this has the highest rate of fixing your issue.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/869359/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Uhh.?


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, I'm confused.


----------



## dmasteR

Not sure if that has been mentioned, but CS:GO will be getting Steam Workshop, which is a really great thing for the mapping community! Also there has been talks between Gabe and Sundance DiGiovanni (Found of Major League Gaming). Really excellent news









Oh and the update should be out in about 2 hours, at least that's the "normal" time for CS:GO Updates...


----------



## waylo88

I really, really hope this takes off among competitive gamers. I've been dying for something to get into competitively since I stopped playing COD4. Looking forward to non-stop scrims.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I really, really hope this takes off among competitive gamers. I've been dying for something to get into competitively since I stopped playing COD4. Looking forward to non-stop scrims.


ESEA.

Our team scrims nightly as well as many other teams that are in the first season for CS:GO.


----------



## cgg123321

Man, updates are getting pushed up fairly quickly. It seems like every time I log in there's a new feature


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ESEA.
> Our team scrims nightly as well as many other teams that are in the first season for CS:GO.


My friend that I play with (HK Punk, you've probably seen him) is all about ESEA. I never got into it though. I'll check it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Man, updates are getting pushed up fairly quickly. It seems like every time I log in there's a new feature


New update every Friday.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> My friend that I play with (HK Punk, you've probably seen him) is all about ESEA. I never got into it though. I'll check it out.
> New update every Friday.


Never seen him actually. Probably goes by another name on ESEA i'm guessing.

New update every Friday around 4:30-5:00 Central.

CS:GO Censored Version Animation. Oh my...


----------



## waylo88

So wait, you actually shoot the person, and rather than die, that happens? rofl


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So wait, you actually shoot the person, and rather than die, that happens? rofl


Yep! That's what happens when you kill someone in the censored version of the game, lol.
Quote:


> Release notes for 5/11 Beta 14
> 
> Gameplay
> • Tweaks to the recoil model based on player feedback.
> • Decreased the throw velocity for Incendiary and Molotov grenades. They can no longer be thrown far enough to block terrorists from leaving spawn in Inferno.
> • Removed the ability to exploit the radar data.
> • The aiming precision now changes back to the standing accuracy state immediately after the crouch button is released as opposed to waiting until you get to a full stand.
> • Movement speed when entering a crouched state will no longer instantly switch to crouched speed. This should improve crouch jumping.
> • Added the option to have the very first round in a match have a "warmup period". This gives late joiners the chance to start at the same time as everyone else.
> • Players who join late into an Arms Race match get the same weapon given to them as the player with the current lowest level in the game.
> • Changed the default player models to st6 and phoenix; this addresses the issues with error geometry being shown on player created maps.
> 
> UI
> • Update to Match Setup screen - selecting the "GO" button instead of the map image will now launch the game.
> • All offline modes now allow the player to select a bot difficulty.
> • Server Browser can now be accessed via the "Community Servers" menu option.
> • The Screen Resize screen in Advanced Video options has been updated.
> • Fixed a scaling problem with weapon comparison bars in the Buy Menu. Weapon properties now display with the full range of the bar.
> • The position of the Mini-Scoreboard has been adjusted.
> 
> Characters
> • Added GSG9 and Balkan character models. You can see these news skins in cs_office, de_nuke, de_train, ar_baggage, and de_shorttrain.
> 
> • Dedicated Servers
> - sv_allow_lobby_connect_only is off by default.
> - mapcycledisabled is off by default.
> - Fixed sv_password.
> - Added Tags column to Favorites tab of server browser.
> - sv_search_key tag is only added to matchmaking servers to remove clutter from server browser.
> - "Status" will now report whether ds is official or community.
> 
> Maps
> • Shoots
> - Adjusted geometry to reduce areas where players and bots can get stuck or stand in inappropriate areas.
> • Dust
> - Fixed some interpenetrating prop models.
> • Train and Shorttrain
> - Clip brush pass.
> - Removed a number of physics props.
> - Turned a number of phys props to static props.
> - Fixed bad fade distances on a number of static props.
> - Certain static props no longer us physbox.
> - Removed bar structure.
> - Adjusted tonemap settings.
> • Aztec
> - Tweaked some fade distances to fix objects popping into view.
> - Added vphys clip to a gap where the bomb could get stuck.
> • Bank
> - Set the "sweet relief" doors to not be breakable.
> - Removed all physics props.
> - Turned a number of props to static.
> - Fixed a number of floating props.
> - Rotated spawn instances so they're facing the correct way.
> - Fixed a number of bad fades in static props.
> • Nuke
> - Fixed a stray triangle in a destroyed door prop.
> - Fixed odd looking nuclear waste barrels near bomb site B.
> - Fixed the resolution of the ground texture near T spawn.
> • Sugarcane
> - Fixed some bad materials in the warehouse.
> - Improved the fade distance on a number of props.
> - Fixed sky brushes that were making geometry in the sky pop in and out.
> - Made miscellaneous lighting tweaks in dark areas.
> - Added light fixture to stairwell so players can't hide in the dark.
> - Moved a large light fixture that was under the bombsite to ease movement.
> 
> Audio
> • Update the M4A4 sound.
> 
> Bug Fixes
> • Arms Race now updates a bot's difficulty on bot respawn.
> • A fix has been made to Casual mode where a match tie caused players to spawn into a new round momentarily before the scoreboard is shown.
> • Fixed a bug in the player id delay and re-enabled it.
> • Connecting to a dedicated server should no longer show or hide loading screens in weird orders or return the player to the Main Menu screen temporarily.
> • The loading screen "Continue" button should no longer display after an aborted or failed loading occurs.
> • Fixed Main menu intro music persisting into games.
> • The ESC key now closes the "Continue" loading screen.
> • Fixed a bug in the death notifications where a player's name displayed in the wrong team color if they did damage to a teammate and then that person was killed by an enemy.
> • Fix for enemy radar icons disappearing after a map change.
> 
> Misc
> • Added support for ATI X1000-series GPU


UPDATE IS OUT!!!!

From the Blog Post

May 11th Update
11 MAY 2012 -
Quote:


> Today we are releasing the CS:GO dedicated server files for Windows and Linux to all Beta participants. You can find the complete instructions on installing the servers here. One quick note, this is new method of delivering the files and keeping them up to date. You will not see the servers in the tools section of Steam.
> The Dedicated Servers are in their own beta. So there are still some missing features, one of the most obvious is no Message of The Day. That is coming but for now we are looking to test for setup, stability, and management issues.
> If you plan on running a server, you should join the CS:GO server mailing list. There you will find helpful discussion, peer support, and news on CS:GO dedicated servers.
> What does this mean for most players? While we are expanding our official servers, this should help players have a better experience and lower ping.
> As the servers become active and we see the coverage grow, this will also allow us to expand the beta at a faster pace.
> Complete release notes for today's update can be found here.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO Censored Version Animation. Oh my...


Lol, it kind of reminds me of SWAT when you arrest the terrorists.


----------



## Adonis

I'm begging you guys, if anyone has a friend invite left I really need it.

I make maps and not having access to the game is really messing with me, please pm me if you can help, I would be willing to even pay for a key....


----------



## dmasteR

Pics of the NEW CT and T model. Huge fan of the new T new models, but the CT models are meh. Accuracy changes all over the board, definitely gonna take a bit to get use to.


----------



## Riou

They are probably trying to model it closer to modern GSG9.


----------



## Ghooble

Riou quit being so logical!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> They are probably trying to model it closer to modern GSG9.


AK47 is now terrible. I don't get it, the weapons were perfect last update.


----------



## Riou

Recoil control is different on these two guns with bursting now. I shot from the back wall to the left of T spawn on dust2.





The first two bullets are kind of grouped, but then the rest of the bullets go up in roughly side to side in an upward motion.

This is what I get in 1.6 with burst (cl_lw 0).





It seems that the current GO update has more bullet spread to the recoil now.


----------



## dmasteR

Ya, none of this makes sense to be honest. The M4 and AK's are practically identical, in fact the AK might be slightly better....


----------



## confed

logged on to Steam today and i have GO. Not sure how but i'm happy.


----------



## gamerdude74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


I know, but I have, with no luck.


----------



## dmasteR

Bhop map


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhop map











That made me dizzy


----------



## Riou

Bhop!


----------



## Riou




----------



## Adonis

Willing to trade a diablo 3 buddy key for cs go buddy key, pm me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*


That's just awesome. Got a good laugh outta that one!


----------



## dmasteR

cs:go ‏@csgo_dev
Looks like no update today, more info to come. We don't want to add any instability to people's weekend plans. Keys coming.

No update this week folks!


----------



## Riou

Interview with Valve's Chet Faliszek about CS:GO: http://www.cadred.org/News/Article/176464/
Quote:


> *With many considering CS:GO as the next 'big' competitive FPS, what have valve got in store for spectators and the media that naturally revolves around the game? D1ablo*
> 
> Spectating is an important part of the project; we just need to get the core game into shape first. As a company we have been busy working on spectator features for DOTA2. The thought is to let them explore that space and then we can learn from them and implement a version that makes sense for CS:GO.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> One of the most requested map features has been allowing more than 5v5 on official maps. We now support up to 15v15 on official maps. The spawn locations have been prioritized to accommodate various numbers. For server operators, if you allow for more players, you may want to play with the bot quota number to find a number that works best with your server.


http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/05/may-21st-update/

Quote:


> Release Notes for May 21 Update
> 
> Gameplay:
> • Updated weapons based on performance metrics:
> - Slightly increased the damage for the fiveseven to keep it on par with other pistols.
> - Lowered the max width of the recoil patterns for the MG's to make them better for their price point.
> - Lowered the spread on the Negev to be more in line with the m249.
> • Improvements have been made to burst fire and tapping.
> • Added player spawns to all maps to support up to 30 players.
> • Player spawns are now randomly selected from a prioritized list of spawn locations in order to better support more players per map.
> • Adjusted bot behavior to fix the "antline" looking behavior.
> • Added support for server operators to specify tick rate with the -tickrate parameter.
> • Physics simulation tick rate now set to be the same as the game tick interval.
> • Bullet tracers have had improvements made to speed, visual effect, and frequency.
> • Chickens added to Inferno
> 
> UI
> • The Server Browser sorts Favorites and Lan tabs by ping rather than Tags.
> • The radar will no longer display an 'X' for dying players when they are not within sight of the player or player's teammate.
> • Weapons with a burst mode will now show which state the gun is in on the ammo panel.
> • Input device is now locked to whatever device launched the game session.
> • Updated the Kevlar and Kevlar + Helmet buy menu images.
> • Updated the Domination icons.
> 
> Audio
> • Footsteps update position more often by shifting position determination to client side entity tracking.
> • Tuned ambient sounds in most maps
> 
> Bug Fixes
> • Fixed a bug with individual pistol round-based achievements. They can only be earned in Classic game mode now.
> • Fix for changing video settings while in game sometimes causing a deadlock.
> • Added a popup message triggered when a player attempts to initiate a vote on a server with voting disable.
> • Fixed bug where player's nav area would be reported as being on the floor below them causing the radar location to be displayed incorrectly.
> • Fixed several UI related crash issues.
> • Third party map and _SE map names no longer display in the scoreboard with the #SFUI_MAP_ localization token.


They adjusted the recoil on bursting and tapping of the previous update. Also tracer effects have been adjusted.


----------



## dmasteR

And the AK is too easy again. Why Valve, why?

EDIT:

Looping sounds seem like they're gone, only got to play a few rounds but I didn't notice any looping sounds. About time!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> And the AK is too easy again. Why Valve, why?
> EDIT:
> Looping sounds seem like they're gone, only got to play a few rounds but I didn't notice any looping sounds. About time!


You sir are impossible to please!


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> And the AK is too easy again. Why Valve, why?
> EDIT:
> Looping sounds seem like they're gone, only got to play a few rounds but I didn't notice any looping sounds. About time!


I actually like what they have done with the ak the first shot accuracy is where it should be.


----------



## ForNever

curious how a 2500k and 5850, or 6850 will fair with this game at 1080? Just upgraded both my nephews computers for their stellar grades, really hoping they have more than enough to run GO at high settings.


----------



## waylo88

It'll run it just fine. Its the Source engine, it doesnt take a whole lot to max it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> I actually like what they have done with the ak the first shot accuracy is where it should be.


They've fixed the first shot bullet accuracy probably 6 or 7 patches back. Its the grouping on bullets after that first bullet that's too easy currently.

It's back to easy mode 5-6 shot bursting with the AK.


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It'll run it just fine. Its the Source engine, it doesnt take a whole lot to max it.


Good to know, much thanks.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> cs:go ‏@csgo_dev
> No update today. We are working on a build for E3. If you are going to E3 stop by our stations in the Sony or MS booth to check it out.


But...
Quote:


> Steelblade ‏@steelblade66
> @csgo_dev So will we be getting a early week update then?
> Expand
> Reply Retweet Favorite
> 8m cs:go ‏@csgo_dev
> @steelblade66 Mid-week probably.


----------



## Adonis

Gonna try asking one last time..

I've been singed up for beta since day one, never got a key like most others..

I make maps, I make skins and I really could benefit from a friend invite or beta key..

If anyone has one they don't mind sharing, please let me know!!!

Thanks!


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*


Haha! That was great. I was hoping the hostage thing was real though.

Anyway, today I did pretty well for someone who sucks at CS. I got first place in gun game


----------



## King Who Dat

20$ for a key.


----------



## dmasteR

*IHL WORLD CS:GO CUP I*

http://www.own3d.tv/OrangeEsports/live/319965

Just about to start!

http://www.ihl-world.com/home

For a German Shoutcaster plus better Stream anyways.


----------



## Adonis

Omg I just got into beta..


----------



## GanjaSMK

When will they release this damnit! I wanna play too!


----------



## Adonis

Can I sell my friend invite or is that breaking the rules?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Probably breaking the rules, but don't quote me on it. And don't try selling it to me, (







) I would never 'pay' for a beta key anyways.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adonis*
> 
> Can I sell my friend invite or is that breaking the rules?


Should do a giveaway instead on OCN










Looks like no update this week either.
Quote:


> Peter ‏@wAvelulz
> @devgamer Hey steve. Do you think we will get a update today? Or are you guys holding it back for E3?
> Expand
> Reply Retweet Favorite
> 5h Steve Kramer ‏@devgamer
> @wAvelulz As of the moment, I think it's unlikely. Nothing to do with E3 though.


----------



## dmasteR

Captain Longbeard


----------



## mrsmiles

Just got into the beta, and I have a invite to give out if anyone wants it.
First come, first serve!

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> Just got into the beta, and I have a invite to give out if anyone wants it.
> First come, first serve!
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


PLEASE PMMED

Mr. Smiles, I







you.


----------



## sugiik

me me want the beta >.<

my steam : sugiikk


----------



## waylo88

Full release - August 21st
Price - $15


----------



## Riou

Link: http://www.joystiq.com/2012/06/04/counter-strike-global-offensive-is-go-for-august-21-launch/
Quote:


> CS: GO DUE AUGUST 21
> 
> Next Gen Console, PC, and Mac Details Revealed
> 
> June 4, 201 - Valve, creators of best-selling game franchises (such as Counter-Strike, Half-Life, Left 4 Dead, Portal, and Team Fortress) and leading technologies (such as Steam and Source), today announced Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (CS: GO) is targeted for release on August 21, 2012.
> To be available via the Playstation Network, Xbox Live Arcade, and Steam (for PC and Mac), CS: GO will expand upon the team-based action gameplay pioneered when Counter-Strike was launched almost 13 years ago (CS beta 1, August 1999).
> CS: GO will be sold for approximately $15 on all platforms.
> CS: GO features new maps, characters, and weapons and delivers updated versions of the classic CS content (de_dust, etc.). In addition, CS: GO introduces new gameplay modes, matchmaking, leader boards, and more.
> Developed by Valve in cooperation with Seattle-based Hidden Path Entertainment, the title will be playable in the Sony and Microsoft booths this week at E3 in Los Angeles, CA.
> For more information, please visit http://store.steampowered.com/app/1800/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Link: http://www.joystiq.com/2012/06/04/counter-strike-global-offensive-is-go-for-august-21-launch/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CS: GO DUE AUGUST 21
> Next Gen Console, PC, and Mac Details Revealed
> June 4, 201 - Valve, creators of best-selling game franchises (such as Counter-Strike, Half-Life, Left 4 Dead, Portal, and Team Fortress) and leading technologies (such as Steam and Source), today announced Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (CS: GO) is targeted for release on August 21, 2012.
> To be available via the Playstation Network, Xbox Live Arcade, and Steam (for PC and Mac), CS: GO will expand upon the team-based action gameplay pioneered when Counter-Strike was launched almost 13 years ago (CS beta 1, August 1999).
> CS: GO will be sold for approximately $15 on all platforms.
> CS: GO features new maps, characters, and weapons and delivers updated versions of the classic CS content (de_dust, etc.). In addition, CS: GO introduces new gameplay modes, matchmaking, leader boards, and more.
> Developed by Valve in cooperation with Seattle-based Hidden Path Entertainment, the title will be playable in the Sony and Microsoft booths this week at E3 in Los Angeles, CA.
> For more information, please visit http://store.steampowered.com/app/1800/
Click to expand...

Moderator?! Since when? Congrats!

How do I make this a "Official Discussion" thread? Honestly cannot wait to see what new feature they are putting into the game for E3. The reason why the update has been delayed....


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Can't wait for CS:GO, looks like I will be bringing my old CS handle back out of retirement.


----------



## tbrown7552

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Moderator?! Since when? Congrats!
> How do I make this a "Official Discussion" thread? Honestly cannot wait to see what new feature they are putting into the game for E3. The reason why the update has been delayed....


Im interested to.

Does anyone else feel like August 21 is to soon? They claimed back before the beta that the game will be done when the beta testers say its done. I think with as many bugs and major bugs that are still there and things that still need alot of tweaking that its to early. It seems that August 21 will be the public beta in this series of events.


----------



## xJavontax

I remember Valve saying they won't be at E3.


----------



## tbrown7552

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I remember Valve saying they won't be at E3.


Valve will be at E3 in the Sony and Microsoft booths. They will not have their own booths or any press conference though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbrown7552*
> 
> Im interested to.
> Does anyone else feel like August 21 is to soon? They claimed back before the beta that the game will be done when the beta testers say its done. I think with as many bugs and major bugs that are still there and things that still need alot of tweaking that its to early. It seems that August 21 will be the public beta in this series of events.


Agreed, seems a bit early to me as well. We are dwindling down though to the point where the game is fairly close to ready/easy fixes once recoil is completely finished or narrowed down to extremely fine tuning.

Movement still needs a bit of work.
Sticky ladders, is something that bothered a lot. The ladders literally feel way too sticky and are a pain to move around in.
Recoil obviously.
Directional sound could be fine tuned even more preferably,, but I don't mind the current state. It's a lot like source actually at the moment which I don't mind.
Gun sounds need to be altered.. Telling what gun a player has is still fairly difficult.
Molotovs I feel like it still needs to be tweaked. Currently takes too much damage IMO. If they could make the Molotov have a higher damage off that bat and decline to around 2-3 hp per second would be interesting to test out.
Scoreboard need some type of revamp. It's way too cluttered. I don't need to know what awards X player has. Scoreboard needs to be slightly more transparent as well. I'm sure there's more things that bothered me about the scoreboard but i can't think ofvthem currently..

My list goes on but I'm on my phone lol.

Sent from OC'd EVO 3D.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Moderator?! Since when? Congrats!
> How do I make this a "Official Discussion" thread? Honestly cannot wait to see what new feature they are putting into the game for E3. The reason why the update has been delayed....


Thanks. I was assigned a mod position 5 days ago.

You would have to ask a mod in charge of this PC Gaming section. There are some certain requirements that I am not too familiar with at the moment. It should be approved since this is the only CS:GO thread.


----------



## wlw wl

So is there any way to get into beta?

I've been playing CS:S for years but still I didn't get any invitation. Perhaps I don't meet their criteria, whatever these could be...?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> So is there any way to get into beta?
> I've been playing CS:S for years but still I didn't get any invitation. Perhaps I don't meet their criteria, whatever these could be...?


It is a lotto drawing from what I understand. As a former CS player, from back when it was a mod, I would love to have the beta of GO. Oh well, I can wait a couple of months to start dusting off the old skills...


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> So is there any way to get into beta?
> I've been playing CS:S for years but still I didn't get any invitation. Perhaps I don't meet their criteria, whatever these could be...?


Read about the CS:GO survey here: http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/02/survey/

Make sure you do the survey on the computer you want. For the most part, the selection is random. You could also get CS:GO invitations by attending certain eSports events or other eSports website giveaways like ESEA.net.


----------



## wlw wl

Oh I did the survey long time ago. Never mind then, I'll see it on August


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbrown7552*
> 
> Valve will be at E3 in the Sony and Microsoft booths. They will not have their own booths or any press conference though.


Ahh I see. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## KenjiS

$15 for this sounds like a good price, kinda hard to say no to it at that...

Looking foreward to getting a copy, will likely preorder


----------



## wlw wl

Yeah the price is great, they aren't trying to milk everyone, unlike EA with BF3









So the price is great and you know for a fact that the game will be good, because they are tweaking and polishing it all the time, again unlike a bug-ridden milking factory that BF3 is









And I don't think they'll make you pay another $15 to unlock M4A1 and another $15 to unlock AK47 and so on, unlike BF3









/BF3 rant









One thing I don't think will work is the cross-platform matches, it was attempted before (Bad Company 2?) and even the best console players were owned by so-so PC players. But we'll see, we'll see


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Yeah the price is great, they aren't trying to milk everyone, unlike EA with BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the price is great and you know for a fact that the game will be good, because they are tweaking and polishing it all the time, again unlike a bug-ridden milking factory that BF3 is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think they'll make you pay another $15 to unlock M4A1 and another $15 to unlock AK47 and so on, unlike BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /BF3 rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I don't think will work is the cross-platform matches, it was attempted before (Bad Company 2?) and even the best console players were owned by so-so PC players. But we'll see, we'll see


Cross-platform was scrapped awhile ago.


----------



## wlw wl

Really? It's still there on the official Steam Store page for the game.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Really? It's still there on the official Steam Store page for the game.


IIRC Valve scrapped it because of the hindrances consoles would have in the patching process.

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/03/05/counter-strike-global-offensive-loses-cross-play/


----------



## Sylon

Good, I want to play with PC players only. Can you imagine the domination dedicated PC players would deliver to those console guys? I know, some people are decent but with a game like CS some one with a mouse and keyboard will run circles around any controller.

Can't wait for this!!! No more BF3 and all its fails.


----------



## Riou

Also, cross platform play would make PC servers much laggier. Consoles would have limited servers to run at 33 ticks. The pro CS players giving feedback expressed to Valve their want of 100 tick servers. 100 tick servers provide much smoother gameplay and better hitbox registration.


----------



## wlw wl

Indeed, the transition to Orange Box branch of Source and forced 66 ticks that came with it were one of the biggest mistakes they ever made.

And cross-platform CS would make absolutely no sense so it's a good thing they scrapped it.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Indeed, the transition to Orange Box branch of Source and forced 66 ticks that came with it were one of the biggest mistakes they ever made.
> And cross-platform CS would make absolutely no sense so it's a good thing they scrapped it.


Not to mention the fact they cant actually UPDATE TF2 or anything on the 360 because of RAM constraints and that if i remember right...

Consoles and PCs should stay seperate and distinct for a reason.... Why hobble a PC with the consoles limitations


----------



## dmasteR

http://e3.gamespot.com/video/6381343/counter-strike-go-q-and-a

18 Minute interview from E3. Questions and Answers with Chet about CS:GO.


----------



## Riou

Thanks for the video dmasteR.









Interesting how they secretly added ELO to L4D2, but it did not give them any real data on skill. People do not really play L4D2 competitively like CS but play for the fun social aspect. That is consistent with my own personal experience with both games.

Also Chet said there would be much improved sound in a patch coming out soon.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Thanks for the video dmasteR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how they secretly added ELO to L4D2, but it did not give them any real data on skill. People do not really play L4D2 competitively like CS but play for the fun social aspect. That is consistent with my own personal experience with both games.
> Also Chet said there would be much improved sound in a patch coming out soon.


NP!

Yep I heard that as well, but the way he said it makes it very exciting, lol. "Oh, they are going to be excited... Oh it's going to be better than ever. I don't know if that patch is going out this week or not, but you will have more control over your sound, how it works, and the feedback you get than ever before and it will be dead on." -Chet Faliszek

Absolutely EXCITED, I wanna know what this whole "more control over your sound"and how it works" part!

Chet also mentioned DLC, which is interesting as well. I do feel like this DLC will be free though, as Valve has so far given every DLC free (Portal, L4D2).


----------



## exzacklyright

7 Kills in a row then this happens :[

Code:



Code:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:   APPCRASH
  Application Name:     csgo.exe
  Application Version:  0.0.0.0
  Application Timestamp:        4fb428c4
  Fault Module Name:    StackHash_0a9e
  Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
  Fault Module Timestamp:       00000000
  Exception Code:       c0000005
  Exception Offset:     63492e72
  OS Version:   6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Locale ID:    1033
  Additional Information 1:     0a9e
  Additional Information 2:     0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Additional Information 3:     0a9e
  Additional Information 4:     0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://e3.gamespot.com/video/6381343/counter-strike-go-q-and-a
> 18 Minute interview from E3. Questions and Answers with Chet about CS:GO.


Thanks for the video, awesome bits of information. I love their stance on the pricing, I think they hit it on the head with both their reason and end choice. ELO? Awesome as well, means I suppose I should start playing CS again and see how rusty my old man skills are......

Think ~8 years of not playing impacted them much?


----------



## dmasteR

*Counter-Strike : Global Offensive Zombie Mod Prototype*

Quote:


> Jame^s ‏@A51James
> @devgamer Hi Steve, update Monday? And is it the one with sound improvements?
> Expand
> Reply Retweet Favorite
> 19h Steve Kramer ‏@devgamer
> @A51James not sure on the eta. Monday earliest at this point it seems.


Hopefully a early in the week patch.... :]


----------



## Riou

I cannot wait to use Negev against zombies.


----------



## Adonis

Does anyone know how to rebuild a 1.6 goldsrc map into cs:go?

I know this is possible with layering, mass layering.. from bottom to top you basically take a slice of the map and rebuilt it from top to bottom.

I have never done this tho, think this is possible with a goldsrc map?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adonis*
> 
> Does anyone know how to rebuild a 1.6 goldsrc map into cs:go?
> I know this is possible with layering, mass layering.. from bottom to top you basically take a slice of the map and rebuilt it from top to bottom.
> I have never done this tho, think this is possible with a goldsrc map?


Possibly, try looking on the Steam Forums in the Global Offensive SDK section.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=1413

That right there.


----------



## tbrown7552

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adonis*
> 
> Does anyone know how to rebuild a 1.6 goldsrc map into cs:go?
> I know this is possible with layering, mass layering.. from bottom to top you basically take a slice of the map and rebuilt it from top to bottom.
> I have never done this tho, think this is possible with a goldsrc map?


Port it to CSS first then you can easily port it to CSGO.


----------



## dmasteR

"[CS: GO] doesn't need to be exactly like CS 1.6." ~ Jordan "n0thing" Gilbert


----------



## Ghooble

We're Official now thanks to me. THANK ME DMA


----------



## dmasteR

Patch notes out! Doesn't look like the sound thing they were talking about was added though.








Quote:


> Gameplay
> • Bot difficulty has been adjusted. They should be a bit easier now.
> Dedicated Servers:
> • Added support for overriding values in gamemodes.txt via gamemodes_server.txt
> - See csgo/gamemodes_server.txt.example for instructions on how to modify it and define your own map groups.
> • Added support for map sidecar files, which allow mappers to distribute map-specific gamemodes.txt variables in a separate file.
> - See csgo/maps/de_dust_se.kv as an example.
> • Fixed mp_timelimit not working properly when mp_maxrounds was set to 0.
> 
> UI
> • net_graph has several changes that will allow players to better see values they (or the server operator) have configured incorrectly.
> - The most important difference is that the game tick rate is now shown in the bottom left, which is where "sv:" (server fps) used to be. Server fps is not really a useful metric for players except when it is below the tick rate (indicating the server is overloaded). Server FPS above the tick rate is meaningless.
> - The cl_updaterate and cl_cmdrate rate are now labeled as "up:" and "cmd:", respectively. There is now color coding added to some of the values to indicate out of band values. If cmdrate or updaterate are set above the tick rate (requires a server operator to override the sv_maxcmdrate and sv_maxupdaterate), these values are shown in red. For optimal play experience, these values should match the server tick rate, which is the default behavior unless a server operator has overridden convars.
> - Fixed formatting so that the right aligned values are correctly aligned and text doesn't shift and jump as displayed values change.
> • A banner element has been added to the Match Scoreboard to better convey Win, Lose, and Draw match results.
> • Hint text has been added to the bottom of the Loading screen.
> • Updated the Armor icon next to the Armor meter to include the Helmet when purchased.
> • Updated the dominated/dominating/revenge icons for freeze panel, mini-scoreboard, and death notices.
> • Updates to the Arms Race UI:
> - Now when someone reaches the Gold Knife level, the HUD shows a message in the chat text, displays an alert, and plays a sound effect.
> - The scoreboard now displays the winner of the Arms Race match.
> - The Arms Race weapon progression HUD element in the lower right now properly displays the data for the person you are spectating.
> • In Casual and Competitive modes, the weapon inventory in the lower right of the HUD displays the spectated player's information now.
> • Voting UI updates:
> - Fixed the panel going away right after you cast a vote or saw a vote be cast as a client.
> - The vote panel has been made smaller and positioned so it doesn't cover other UI elements.
> - After you cast a vote, the game no longer shows the text instructing you to press F1/F2 to vote.
> - The Vote to Surrender option has been removed. Voting to Restart serves the same purpose.
> - When an attempt to vote fails because it had already failed recently, the error message is now more descriptive about what's going on.
> - If a player casts a vote when another vote is already in progress, they get a message letting them know.
> - If there are no players or maps that can be voted on when you try to cast a vote, those categories are disabled in the UI.
> - The vote panel now animates.
> - Added the proper sounds to the voting events.
> - A fix was made to a vote you cast in a single player game automatically failing.
> - Fixed the map you are currently playing displaying in the vote UI as "undefined".
> - Updated the size, look and translucency of the vote panel.
> - Added the ability to change the next map in the map list which overrides the next map in the mapgroup.
> - Changed the text, "Restart the map?" to "Restart the match?"
> - Voting for the same map you are playing as the next map will extend it and just restart the map instead of loading.
> - Fixed voting panel displaying during the freeze cam screenshot.
> - Fixed votes for a certain category failing if they had failed previously but had a different subcategory (for example, a vote failed for kicking player A wouldn't let anyone vote to kick player B)
> • Added a slider to the options menus that allow user to see and edit the numeric value directly.
> • Removed the Random mapgroup choice from multiplayer Find a Game screen.
> • Various improvements have been made to the loading screen to improve the layout.
> • Changed the default bot difficulty option in the Offline with Bots screen to be "Easy" instead of "No Bots".
> 
> Maps
> • Shoots
> - Fixed some vphysics console error spew by turning off collision on static props that don't have or don't need collision.
> • Baggage
> - Moved some fill lights out a bit from the wall to reduce highlight intensity.
> - Fixed some prop fading glitches.
> • Dust
> - Adjusted the Buy Zone edges to make sure all of the spawn points are completely inside the zones now.
> - Set static props with no physics hull to non-solid.
> • Dust 2
> - Added clip brush to a crate at B that fixes an issue with the player getting stuck and dying.
> - Fixed the misaligned Humvee windows near CT spawn.
> • Inferno
> - Adjusted the Buy Zone edges to make sure all of the spawn points are completely inside the zones now.
> - Fixed some red console spew with static props without physics.
> • Train
> - Fixed a spawn point at T spawn that was intersecting a pillar.
> • Lake
> - Fixed a number of lighting issues.
> • Office
> - Fixed an error message regarding the slide show projection.
> • Safehouse
> - Fixed hard to see into entry way from back porch on the T side.
> - The bush prop is now placed against the wall on the T side of the house.
> - Fixed a hole that went through to the skybox creating a bright blue spot under the CT side porch next to the stairs.
> • St Marc
> - Removed certain phys props.
> - Fixed a number of bad fade distances for cover props.
> - Turned some phys props to static props.
> - Fixed some bad fades on overlays.
> - Fixed z-fighting in fence.
> • Nuke
> - Moved the forklift and added clip brushes to prevent collision issues.
> - Added clips to the blue beams in lobby room.
> • Sugarcane
> - Turned a number of phys props to static.
> - Deleted certain phys props.
> - Fixed a few bad fade distances.
> 
> Audio
> • Fix for the ding sound not playing consistently when a new weapon is earned in Arms Race.
> • Updated the bomb planting sounds.
> • Updated the helmet hit sounds.
> • Adjusted hostage pain reaction voice overs.
> 
> Effects
> • Some minor optimizations to the explosion effects that may help sorting a little bit.
> • A few more minor optimizations for the explosions.
> 
> Bug Fixes
> • Fixed a bug in initializing a dedicated server.
> • Fixed a bug with the 'Expert Marksman' achievement.
> • Fixed the 'Primer' achievement not awarding properly.
> • Adjusted the weapon achievements award criteria to more suitable kill counts.
> • Changed Game Mode based achievement restrictions. All achievements can now be earned in Arms Race game mode and Arms Race-specific achievements are restricted in other game modes.
> • Fixed 'Cold War' achievement only being awarded to the Terrorist team.
> • Fixed 'Wild Gooseman' Chase achievement.
> • Fixed incorrect description for 'Street Fighter' achievement.
> • Fixed 'Dead Shepherd' achievement not getting awarded.
> • Fix for spectating your killer by default after freezecam/deathcam - camera will now follow a controllable bot first if applicable.
> • Fixed 'Magic Bullet' achievement.
> • Felicitous Fun Fact Fixes
> - Fixed "A former player" shown occasionally.
> - Adjusted requirements for many fun facts so they no longer show when inappropriate (e.g. "most kills with 1 kills")
> - Tweaked parameters in order to provide more interesting funfacts.
> - Require team elimination for fun facts mentioning eliminating the enemy team.
> • Fixed a case where a bot damages a victim and then a player takes over that bot and kills the victim and the death message shows the bot controlling player as the assister and the killer.
> • Fix for the hitch just before the Gold Knife kill in Arms Race matches.
> • Removed the display of the crosshair when the C4 is equipped.
> • Fixed error in grenade throw angle calculation.
> • Fixed main menu medals disappearing after returning to menu from a game.
> • Fix for losing mouse cursor after joining a game with Community server browser.
> • Fixed crashes/errors related to more than 10 players.
> • Fixed a bug where the taser had no reticule.
> • Fixed a rare crash in the weapon selection UI.
> • Fixed some weapons in the UI not showing properly when you were the first player to join a server and it immediately restarted.
> • Fixed not being able to pick up the C4 if you have a grenade in your inventory.
> • Fix for the defuse kit icon displaying on the HUD of a T.
> • Fixed the Warmup panel showing '%s1' at the start of a match.
> • Fixed medal ranks on the scoreboard not going away in a player slot when that bot or player has left the game.
> • Fixed the "next weapon" element showing if you were spectating at the end of a round in a non-Arms Race match.


Also a New Blog Post from the CS Official site.

Quote:


> Sorry for the break in updates, we were busy at E3 announcing a launch date -August 21st - and a price - $14.99. The date and price will be for all platforms.
> The update today is fixing some issues and taking a step towards some bigger updates. Over the next few weeks we will be releasing a major audio update, play with friends, new characters, and of course more beta keys.
> The two most frequent questions we see asked dealing with access - will there be an open beta and when will pre-orders open up? For pre-orders we hope to open it up about a month before release so roughly July 21st but that is a rough date we will firm up as we get closer. As for an open beta, where everyone can get a chance to try CS:GO, sometime between the pre-orders and release


----------



## tbrown7552

suprised no one mentioned this.
http://steelseries.com/blog/press/steelseries-announces-peripherals-for-counter-strike%C2%AE-global-offensive-and-dota%E2%84%A2-2


----------



## (sic)

Have my rig back up and running. Anyone have an extra Beta key they wanna throw my way?


----------



## dmasteR

A small patch just came out!
Quote:


> • Fixed missing bot chatter
> • Fixed de_dust2_se.kv models
> • Activated Play with Friends
> Known issues with Play With Friends
> - Private/public doesn't seem to do anything.
> - Invite item is disabled in pause menu but still possible from steam.
> - Can't invite players into lobby that aren't already in the game. They will load the game but not be in the lobby, you will need to invite them again.


----------



## tbrown7552

• Fixed missing bot chatter
• Fixed de_dust2_se.kv models
• Activated Play with Friends
Known issues with Play With Friends
- Private/public doesn't seem to do anything.
- Invite item is disabled in pause menu but still possible from steam.
- Can't invite players into lobby that aren't already in the game. They will load the game but not be in the lobby, you will need to invite them again.


----------



## exzacklyright

*Release Date*: August 21st - and a price - $14.99. The date and price will be for all platforms.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Just got a server guys and named it after my favorite show trailor park boys, if anyone is interested in gaming with me, my steam name is waduhmelon and my server address is thetrailorpark.game.nfoservers.com:27015

thanks


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


These invisible walls have gotten me killed more than once.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=esports&d=comments&id=11360

ESEA Season 12 for GO Starts soon! So get off your butt's and start signing up if you plan on playing competitively!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=esports&d=comments&id=11360
> ESEA Season 12 for GO Starts soon! So get off your butt's and start signing up if you plan on playing competitively!


How many times have I told you that I'm Platinum status? GOML


----------



## wallyflashwest

looks like I'll be playing on steam again. DOTA wasn't enough to get me back but this sure will.


----------



## jam3s

heh, it isn't even that good.


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/06/future-updates-and-player-skill/

Good read and im excited...


----------



## exzacklyright

Anyone interesting in a black dot crosshair? Use these settings:

(dot crosshair)
cl_crosshairdot 1 // default is 0
cl_crosshairsize 0 // default is 5
cl_crosshairthickness 1.5 // default is 0.5
cl_crosshaircolor (0-4) // default is 1, choose what you like

For a black dot, use these settings:
cl_crosshairusealpha 1 // default is 1, this must be set to 1 for black to work
cl_crosshairalpha 500 // default is 100, 500 will make it opaque
cl_crosshaircolor 5 // default is 1, 5 uses the RGB values below
cl_crosshaircolor_r 0 // default is 50
cl_crosshaircolor_g 0 // default is 250
cl_crosshaircolor_b 0 // default is 50
Now, you have a black crosshair!!!

Net Graph (small and in the top right) for 1080p resolution

net_graph 1
net_graphproportionalfont 0
net_graphheight 1052
net_graphpos 1


----------



## tbrown7552

I would like to introduce everyone to CSGO Dev. http://csgodev.com
This is a website i had built from scratch using Steam's very own API. This site has many functions which i will explain to you.

News: We pool together news from many sources so you can read all csgo news in once place so you dont have to find it.

Bug/Suggestion Tracker: This bug/suggestion tracker will provide the developers with the input they need to make the game as best as possible. It authenticates based on your steam login. So you dont have to register and make an account or anything. Login with steam and thats all. Since valve has their own private steam group i was able to allow any steam account within that group to export the lists.

Changelog: For those who dont know this will have all of the changes that have been made to the game since the beta has come out. It lists them by release/version and has every detail for each one. The site will also get any future ones automatically from steam.

FAQ: This is a frequently asked questions section. Any questions we felt that we could come up with we posted them. It is split into a General and a Dedicated Server FAQ for easier reading.

Advanced: This is for the advanced users. This will have Maps, lists, tutorials and other information on doing advanced things with the game like editing weapons, etc.

Contact: If you see any website bugs or have any information you think should be on the site outside of CSGO bugs or suggestions then please use this form to help us out.

Win a Key: This is where you can win a beta key. You just login via steam, go to the win a key page and submit yourself. There is no form or hoops to jump through. We will be giving away 2 keys per week until it goes into public beta. Once the game releases this will be migrated over to Win the game where we will do the same thing except we will give out retail copies of CSGO instead of beta keys.

This site is designed not only for the beta but life after the beta. We will continue to run the site long after the beta is over and the retail game is out because the game will still need feedback.

We will be giving away full retail copies of CS:GO to the highest contributors to our bug tracker and suggestion system.

We are sponsored by EoReality and do have the highest performance CS:GO beta servers running and will have servers when the game goes retail.

Check the site out.

http://csgodev.com


----------



## King Who Dat

Just getting back into it, and man, am I terrible. I've been spending the past week getting my clock cleaned playing nothing but aim maps.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

http://www.esl.eu/eu/csgo/news/197335/

To watch the ESL CM Storm Opening Semi-finals/Finals


----------



## exzacklyright

http://news.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=11411


Quote:


> Compared to the previous chart, high and low skill players have moved closer together here. This suggests that players of all skills are reaching a consensus as to whether or not CS:GO is competitive, rather than remaining in disagreement, as when the beta was first released


Click the link up top to see more graphs


----------



## Ghooble

According to that red graph 1.6 players are very negative...or elitist. Can't tell which. Knowing Dma it's probably elitist


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> According to that red graph 1.6 players are very negative...or elitist. Can't tell which. Knowing Dma it's probably elitist


lol, or 1.6 players would at least like a better game, and not a downgrade in many aspects that made 1.6 so fantastic.


----------



## mylilpony

Is it just me or is the CT winrate on Nuke still ridiculously high? I feel like its 70-80% whenever im on that map


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Is it just me or is the CT winrate on Nuke still ridiculously high? I feel like its 70-80% whenever im on that map


I think I agree. I always feel more confident as CT on that map


----------



## I_am_McLovin

it dosen't matter which map it is, CT always has the highest winrate on de_ maps, just like terrorists usually have the advantage on cs_ maps


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> it dosen't matter which map it is, CT always has the highest winrate on de_ maps, just like terrorists usually have the advantage on cs_ maps


There's a exception to this, which is D2. Dust2 in competitive matches are T sided.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279250/counter-strike-global-offensive-beta-key#post_17654023

Giving away my last Beta key to someone on OCN.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

NBK Speaks Out On CS:GO

http://www.cadred.org/News/Article/180364/

CS:GO gets picked up by ESWC

http://www.eswc.com/en/info/on-the-road-to-the-world-cup-2012


----------



## Riou

I hope players will give CS:GO a chance.


----------



## paulerxx

I can't wait.


----------



## Brulf

weeee just got a beta invite


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I hope players will give CS:GO a chance.


They need to sort out those awful animations and sounds first, it looks like they just gave 1.6 a face lift which is horrible.


----------



## eggrolls

Anyone using the G700 for this game? I'm thinking of transitioning from my MX518 to a G700 on a QcK+. I really want to go wireless and still be semi-competitive (like CAL-M back in the day). The cord is getting in the way when I try to do 180s and there's no room for a mouse bungee.


----------



## muerteman

Man I really want an invite soon. Tf2 is about the only shooter that is keeping my interest at the moment.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmasteR

http://news.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=11446

Same Article just easier to read.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eggrolls*
> 
> Anyone using the G700 for this game? I'm thinking of transitioning from my MX518 to a G700 on a QcK+. I really want to go wireless and still be semi-competitive (like CAL-M back in the day). The cord is getting in the way when I try to do 180s and there's no room for a mouse bungee.


MX518 > G700.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://news.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=11446
> Same Article just easier to read.
> MX518 > G700.


g500 > mx518


----------



## Riou

AK > M4


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> g500 > mx518


Intellimouse 3.0 > all other optical mice.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> g500 > mx518


Negative, G400/MX518 > G500. Why would you want built in mouse acceleration that varies all the time?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Negative, G400/MX518 > G500. Why would you want built in mouse acceleration that varies all the time?


it's called turn it off? rofl. Why would you want an old mouse?


----------



## Riou

@exzacklyright: go here -> http://www.overclock.net/f/375/mice

G500 has slight acceleration that cannot be turned off at the sensor. The acceleration rate varies depending upon the speed of your mouse movement.

All mice are flawed imho. It just depends which flaws you can live with. The much lauded IME 3.0 has a bunch of flaws too.


----------



## (sic)

Personal favorite is still the G9. Worked great for me for several years.


----------



## SpeedTheory

Counting down the damned minutes







.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> @exzacklyright: go here -> http://www.overclock.net/f/375/mice
> G500 has slight acceleration that cannot be turned off at the sensor. The acceleration rate varies depending upon the speed of your mouse movement.
> All mice are flawed imho. It just depends which flaws you can live with. The much lauded IME 3.0 has a bunch of flaws too.


I love it. Never had an issue.


----------



## blasphemy

Alright ive got a question, I been playing CS:GO since beta came out on steam.. And ever since i installed it, it takes about 30-50seconds to connect to a server.
Which is pretty long in my opinion. Would anyone have any advice to why? Or is this another bug they need to work out?


----------



## sepheroth003

Wow since I didnt get a beta key I've been so out of CSGO, stuck playing CSS for now. Release date and great price already!!! I'm excited. Just got my new 120hz monitor for it too


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I love it. Never had an issue.


Lol, that still doesn't turn off acceleration as mentioned, not everyone notices it. Doesn't mean it's not there and won't hinder you though.









Most people don't notice slight acceleration anyways as most don't use the mark c windows 7 mouse fix. Again doesn't mean it's not there.

It's much like prediction in fact. If never mentioned, most individuals wouldn't even know.


----------



## Riou

Game is available for pre-order: www.overclock.net/t/1291429/steam-cs-go-now-available-to-pre-order

There is a pre-order discount until August 21st:



Also, there is a CS Complete discount until August 9th: http://store.steampowered.com/sub/16019/


----------



## waylo88

Here is the update log for the next patch.

http://news.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=11538


----------



## Scrappy

Just preordered, let the waiting game begin.
On a side note if you haven't yet you should go look up JonTron's how to play of CS:GO it is hilarious.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Oh good god. Even when they would pay me money I would not play that. Just an epic fail as CSS.
I am playing some 1.6 wanted to check OCN and see this thread. Oh boy.
And imho PRO players from SK, fnatic, Na`Vi etc. will have to jump on this because they were not sponsored anymore.

This is another reason why I will hate that game till the wheels fall off.
Now I go back to some proper CS!
end_rage();


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> Just preordered, let the waiting game begin.
> On a side note if you haven't yet you should go look up JonTron's how to play of CS:GO it is hilarious.


Same now I have to ditch my g500 for either a g400 or death adder... finally gonna play a shooter where acceleration is an issue lol.


----------



## NateST

I haven't played much of it a few times but as a 1.6 main and Source IM player I don't particularly like it. Maybe I haven't given it enough chance but it seems consolized and unpolished.


----------



## surfbumb

I've been playing cs since its creation in '99...is cs:go worth it now that I can pre-order it? Haven't played the beta but it looks like css gameplay with the l4d2 engine.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> I've been playing cs since its creation in '99...is cs:go worth it now that I can pre-order it? Haven't played the beta but it looks like css gameplay with the l4d2 engine.


Its definitely NOT CSS gameplay. Its much more akin to 1.6 in that regard.


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> I've been playing cs since its creation in '99...is cs:go worth it now that I can pre-order it? Haven't played the beta but it looks like css gameplay with the l4d2 engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Its definitely NOT CSS gameplay. Its much more akin to 1.6 in that regard.
Click to expand...

that is good...so is it worth it from your experience so far?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> that is good...so is it worth it from your experience so far?


Absolutely. For $13.50 you really cant go wrong.


----------



## davidtran007

Purchased the complete bundle for $18.69


----------



## duox

I found 1.6 unplayable at 1080p is go more friendly to high resolution.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I found 1.6 unplayable at 1080p is go more friendly to high resolution.


Yes. GO is better for high resolution. 1.6 was basically designed for 800x600 and 640x480 resolution because of how recoil is tied to screen resolution. GO does not have that issue.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Yes. GO is better for high resolution. 1.6 was basically designed for 800x600 and 640x480 resolution because of how recoil is tied to screen resolution. GO does not have that issue.


That is fantastic to hear thanks


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/sound-spatialization/

Sound Spatialization

Before August 14th we'll be updating the CS:GO Beta, and along with a ton of tweaks and fixes the update will include a massive change to sound spatialization. In order to understand how this system changed, it helps to take a quick look at how sound is handled in earlier versions of Counter-Strike. Counter-Strike 1.6 produces stereo sound using a particular cross-fading algorithm for both headphones and speakers.

Sorry haven't been able to update this thread with all the new information recently. I've been on the other side of the country for the last two weeks.









Be back to update this thread much more frequently when im back home right before the release for this game.

For those who are interested in playing competitively I urge you to sign up for ESEA and find a team. Unfortunately team registration is closed, so that's out of the options as far as I know.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/sound-spatialization/
> Sound Spatialization
> Before August 14th we'll be updating the CS:GO Beta, and along with a ton of tweaks and fixes the update will include a massive change to sound spatialization. In order to understand how this system changed, it helps to take a quick look at how sound is handled in earlier versions of Counter-Strike. Counter-Strike 1.6 produces stereo sound using a particular cross-fading algorithm for both headphones and speakers.
> Sorry haven't been able to update this thread with all the new information recently. I've been on the other side of the country for the last two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back to update this thread much more frequently when im back home right before the release for this game.
> For those who are interested in playing competitively I urge you to sign up for ESEA and find a team. Unfortunately team registration is closed, so that's out of the options as far as I know.


How often does esea open registration for rings like that? I haven't played competitively since the cal days haha.


----------



## Riou

New scoreboard.











http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/scoreboard/


----------



## Slayem

Havent played cs in years, hope this turns out to be popular!


----------



## icehotshot

They need to fix the damn buy menu. It completely sucks. I have no clue why they changed it from css.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> They need to fix the damn buy menu. It completely sucks. I have no clue why they changed it from css.


It literally takes all of 15 minutes to get used to it. Not that hard.


----------



## paulerxx

Quick question: The game will feature modded servers? Also max amount players will be able to go to 40+ like CS:S? Omoasfklsakfalfskalsf I cannot wait!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Quick question: The game will feature modded servers? Also max amount players will be able to go to 40+ like CS:S? Omoasfklsakfalfskalsf I cannot wait!


Yes for both questions. There's already beta/alpha versions of Zombie mod. Surfing not exactly a mod, is also working as well.

40+ Players are already possible.

Looks like the update is out with some additional changes to the original that was posted earlier.
Quote:


> Gameplay
> 
> -The max penetration distance has been increased to 7.5 feet.
> Maps
> 
> -Dust 2
> o Extended fade distance on mid-barrels to prevent double door snipers from seeing through them. Thanks, VeryGames.
> Audio
> 
> -Crossfade from "near" gunfire to "distant" gunfire is now smooth, fixing the bug wherein distant sounds first got quieter then louder the further they were from the listener
> o Added exponential function to the "near" / "distant" crossfade operators.
> o "distant" weapon fire mix group has been increased significantly to offset the reduction in decibel levels.
> -Added "pow" function to math operator to facilitate non-linear crossfades in operator stacks.
> -Added a parameter that discounts "player sound" status when determining the distance of a sound that is currently hardcoded into the operators system ("source 1″ legacy).. "force_not_player_sound"
> -Changed all of the new sounds spatialization options to use the following denial test if(sv.IsActive() && !sv_cheats.GetBool())
> o This prevents players from changing their settings during a non-cheat enabled game but allows them to tweak them during a cheat enabled game.
> -Fixed a bug that was always playing the AK47 sounds from the same location
> -Famas - lengthened sound to smooth the 3 shot burst
> -Small edit to the ak47_shoot, rate at beginning of wave lengthened and pitch slightly lowered in this area as well.
> 
> UI
> -Scoreboard update
> o Now accommodates 24 players.
> o Scoreboard no longer hides all other UI elements.
> o Fixed Z order for a variety of panels which now allows the chat to draw on top of the scoreboard.
> o MVP stars are now broken out in the scoreboard.
> o Added ping column.
> o Added dollar signs to the scoreboard elements that are represented in dollars.
> o Fixed other players showing your local clan tag on their target id name.
> o The server name now shows in the scoreboard.
> o Showing Elo brackets in scoreboard for casual mode.
> o Added Cost per Kill column to the scoreboard.
> - Added Community Quick-Play button to PLAY sub menu.
> - Made HUD team color adjustments to make them more uniform.
> - Created an additional function to set team colors for "additive" drawing because different HUD elements used the same color values, but rendered them differently.
> - Fixed the chat panel to more-or-less match the position of the voice/info panel.
> - Added the Community Server Browser to the Ingame menu under the title "Browse Community Servers"
> - Added a content warning message before displaying Server Browser.
> - Chat UI update:
> o Made the in-game chat window smaller.
> o Fixed the scroll bar on the ingame chat.
> o Chat input UI now makes a sound when too many characters have been typed.
> o Updated the max number of characters to be1024.
> o Allow numpad ENTER key to close the chat window.
> -Added keybindings to 'Autobuy' and 'Rebuy Previou's.
> -Shortened binding label "ESCAPE" to "ESC".
> -Added keybinding to buy menu's 'CLOSE'.
> -Added the 'Dust Mission' to the match set up carousel.
> -The mini scoreboard now supports up to 24 players.
> -The mini scoreboard now uses the server's num players instead of being hard coded.
> -Modified scrollable player/map list in "Call Vote" panel.
> -Made scrolling thumbs bigger.
> -Modified scrollbar buttons to be more like standard buttons.
> -Update to Choose Team screen:
> o Screen can now show up to 24 players.
> o Added names to the avatars on the team select screen.
> -Fixed the radio panel to position correctly under the money panel again, but will never overlap the health panel regardless of screen res or safezone settings.
> Bug Fixes
> 
> -Removing this convar [ CSGO - sv_allow_lobby_connect_only ] for CSGO build, since we would like lobbies to always be associated with servers for community matchmaking.
> -Removed setting of maxplayers before every session.
> -Disabled maxplayers command, server now sets min/max/default maxplayers based on server.dll
> -The game now forces extra spectator slots to 2.
> -Kick a bot that a player is controlling now reverts the player to essentially display as alive. -However, their stats still do not change until they are alive again properly
> -Better logging info when a file fails the sv_pure check.
> -Added support for the chat to use the same rules for chat visibility as is used for voice audibility.
> -Disabled mode-based restrictions on showing Elo rank in scoreboard.
> -Fix for vote UI having incorrect maps listed if the server runs custom map groups.
> -Fixed some HUD elements not getting scaled properly.
> -Play With Friends update:
> o Hooked up Steam page button.
> o Made mouse click get correct IDs for Invite and Join states.
> o Made Join states show correctly.
> o Removed team play option.
> o Fixed the toggle for Private / Public option.
> o Fix for the Kick player function.
> o Kick now shows the correct 'kicked' text string.
> -Fixed an issue where tracers were coming from the wrong spot when spectating.
> -Now return correct number of max human players for server browser and master servers.
> Matchmaking
> 
> -Added a convar:mm_session_search_distance which allows us to bump session search distance to be able to find lobbies on Steam Beta (set to >=1).
> -Fixed the search to not use -1 for numSlots, to not use a filter on numSlots and to not use bypasslobby, but rather use game state filter.
> -Fixed dedicated server reporting numSlots no greater than 16 even when running PC casual with 20 slots, will still need to do client-side work to not stomp that value.
> -Fixed a bug where Korean characters could not be typed in chat.
> -Fixed several bugs with session slots:
> o When transitioning from PWF lobby to an official dedicated server we increase members limit to 20.
> o Dedicated servers now report numSlots representing max human players
> - Session created based on information from direct connect to community server will now preserve number of slots defined by the community server.
> -Fixed a memory leak for searches that produce no results from play with friends. Message information about no results available only shows for community quick play, otherwise a new game is created without notifying user about it.
> - Fixed number of slots not getting correctly set when auto creating a new game from an official matchmaking search that didn't return any results.
> -PWF happens only on official or listen servers. Play with friends now finds a dedicated server for public game correctly.
> Community Support
> 
> -Added a callback into server.dll that can send client messages before engine advances sign on state to connected state. This lets server to pass data to client before client starts loading map and precaching models.
> -CSGO will send information about viewmodels and player models, max players and maplist down to clients since clients do not necessarily have info about mapgroup and map played by the server.
> -Community quick play search will no longer attempt to create a new lobby if it fails to find an existing lobby to join.


http://blog.counter-strike.net/


----------



## cgg123321

I thought the update with the AK nerf and quickswitch awp/scout patch was supposed to come out on the 14th?

Anyways, the new sounds and models are weird.. I kinda wish they would take those out for competitive mode. The Italy Terror models stand out too much (the white masks lol). Really not stoked about the radio menu button switch up either


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/dreamhack-winter-2012/

CS:GO will be featured at DreamHack. Prize purse of 45k USD.

1 more week till the game is released Woot.


----------



## MLJS54

Has anyone gotten access to the beta today after pre-ordering?

Edit - NVM just found out via a Steam forums thread that the beta will be live @ 10AM PT / 1 PM ET

Countdown:

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20120814T10&p0=234&msg=Global+Offensive+Public+Beta&csz=1


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Has anyone gotten access to the beta today after pre-ordering?


My guess is that you have to wait until 10 AM Pacific Standard Time.


----------



## alber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> My guess is that you have to wait until 10 AM Pacific Standard Time.


I hope this is real. I can't wait !!


----------



## thunderct18

Probably a dumb question: Do I need any of the past CS to play Global Defense? Can I just buy Global Defense for $14 and play or will I be missing out on content?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderct18*
> 
> Probably a dumb question: Do I need any of the past CS to play Global Defense? Can I just buy Global Defense for $14 and play or will I be missing out on content?


nope, you only need to buy CS:GO.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

CSgo steam forum is down, and so is the steam servers. I think they are updating now.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Darksiders 2 and Sleeping Dogs (+HD texture pack) done, just waiting on CS:GO now







.


----------



## thunderct18

I think I've been calling it Global "Defense" for like the past week...


----------



## KenjiS

I preordered it but didnt get an invite to the beta which was supposed to happen today?  Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I preordered it but didnt get an invite to the beta which was supposed to happen today?  Anyone else having that issue?


Try exiting and relaunching Steam.

The CS blog says the beta should be available. http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/august-14th-beta-access/
They removed it.

I already had the closed beta from several months ago, so I do not know if it has updated yet for others.


----------



## rctrucker

Very interested to see what the release will be like. I haven't followed this closely but I would love to have a good FPS to play again. After CS:S I pretty much wrote off it as a competitive title.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Not updating in steam library. retarted a few times.

their twitter says "close"

they also removed the "beta is live" blog


----------



## Riou

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/235467094567837698Quote:


> Getting close, thanks for your patience everyone.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

trolls, deleting tweets and blogs


----------



## metal_gunjee

I preordered yesterday and still don't have beta access yet either.
No biggie yet, I'm being patient _so far._









edit: This just in on twitter!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/235492469930868737Quote:


> The beta should now be available, go go go!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

restart your steam, its live.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Installing!


----------



## KenjiS

installing as well...

steam is ... well i cant post it because it uses the greater than less than signs lol


----------



## metal_gunjee

I finally got it installed and my 4 month old baby boy decides to be clingy.








Ahhh that's life I guess lol
Counter-Strike must wait!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Very impressed overall


----------



## pengs

Yeah I like it. In a lot of ways it does feel like 1.6 but you can always tell that the source engine is under it.

Good addition. Not digging the rewards stuff, never cared to begin with.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Source engine keeps evolving. Looks pretty good on the 40". About the same or a tad better than l4d2.


----------



## Mebby

What a waste of money that was, played for about an hour.

Its pretty buggy, the maps are near identical to source, plays the same, the weapon balance is a bit pants to why bother with a heavy machinegun if someone can just walk out and shoot you with an AK?

In short, if you have source stick with that, its the same.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> What a waste of money that was, played for about an hour.
> Its pretty buggy, the maps are near identical to source, plays the same, the weapon balance is a bit pants to why bother with a heavy machinegun if someone can just walk out and shoot you with an AK?
> In short, if you have source stick with that, its the same.


This game is definitely nothing like Source. Gun mechanics follow a completely method, movement doesn't feel like source either. Source movement feels like you're sliding everywhere and just not snappy. Netcode has been vastly improved, the list goes on and on.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> What a waste of money that was, played for about an hour.
> Its pretty buggy, the maps are near identical to source, plays the same, the weapon balance is a bit pants to why bother with a heavy machinegun if someone can just walk out and shoot you with an AK?
> In short, if you have source stick with that, its the same.


I'll admit, I haven't played much of source compared to how much I played 1.6, but this game really doesn't remind me of source at all and feels much closer to 1.6.

You last point doesn't make sense... why bother with ANY gun if someone can just walk out and shoot you with an AK? Why bother with an AK if someone can just shoot you with an awp?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I have played around 2-3 hours so far and I like this game just as a much if not better than source.

I'm not a big 1.6/CZ fan as I never really got into it, but I have played enough of each to know that this does feel more like 1.6 than Source.


----------



## Sylon

Im gona play it in about an hour, I hope it brings me back to the 1.6 days. I remember first time on CSS, went around a pub server Deagle HS!

Time for FPS Doug. BOOM HS!


----------



## KaiZ51

Hmm, I was thinking of buying this, but I haven't played CS in a long time... Pretty much all the online FPS that I play these days are COD and BF3.

So, how does this game stack up to those? I know CS is bit of a different genre by itself, but I want to see your opinions...
Back in the 2005-2007 period, I used to play CS all the time. I started with Condition Zero, changed to 1.6, and then played Source for the most time (I think).

Do you think it would worth it for me to buy it now? Or should I just wait for a Steam sale? Even though it's pretty cheap, but I'm pretty short on money so I don't know...


----------



## Nelson2011

Well just bought it


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

I've only played it for about an hour last night, but I personally find it harder to kill other people now, compared to Source. Of course, I suck, so that probably doesn't help much either, lol.


----------



## Sylon

Wow this is awesome! Recoil in guns FINALLY! Try running and gunning now haha. Can't wait to play the final release. Love the recoil in the AK.


----------



## mtbiker033

is it like source with a crosshair and no iron sights (like cod or bf)?


----------



## aar0nsky

I have played counter strike since the beginning. When all it was , was a mod for half life. The game is my favorite game to this day. I bought the game for me and my fiance a few days ago and she played it last night and said "it was o.k." . I am excited to play it , I just havent had the time lately. Looks promising though.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> is it like source with a crosshair and no iron sights (like cod or bf)?


yes


----------



## ANDMYGUN

For some reason I was under the impression that this game came out today... Wow, I'm really confused right now. How are you guys playing? I've owned the Beta for a few months now and could never get full games.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

beta


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I already own beta whats the chance that I get the game free?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I doubt you get the full game free


----------



## KaiZ51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> Hmm, I was thinking of buying this, but I haven't played CS in a long time... Pretty much all the online FPS that I play these days are COD and BF3.
> So, how does this game stack up to those? I know CS is bit of a different genre by itself, but I want to see your opinions...
> Back in the 2005-2007 period, I used to play CS all the time. I started with Condition Zero, changed to 1.6, and then played Source for the most time (I think).
> Do you think it would worth it for me to buy it now? Or should I just wait for a Steam sale? Even though it's pretty cheap, but I'm pretty short on money so I don't know...


Anyone?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> Anyone?


It's $15 if it did go on sale, that would most likely be during the winter sale and I'd imagine it would only be a few dollars off. The game is great, it plays like any other CS game so you'll be familiar with it no doubt. I'd say it's way better than COD (my opinion) and a whole different genre then BF3. What CS GO does is stay true to the CS style and performs as you will expect. If you're looking for a FPS that will be around for a while (look how long CS: Source has been here) I'd get CS GO.


----------



## Descadent

i know one thing. i get my ass kicked in cs go lol


----------



## thunderct18

The beta is pretty good. Until recently I only played xbox (mainly halo), so using a k&m is foreign to me. I'm pretty terrible actually. Any advice? I'm using a logitech m510


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

i heard the console version is 5v5


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> i heard the console version is 5v5


Can PC have more? I've only been in 5v5 games all day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderct18*
> 
> The beta is pretty good. Until recently I only played xbox (mainly halo), so using a k&m is foreign to me. I'm pretty terrible actually. Any advice? I'm using a logitech m510


Oh god... Don't spray and pray. Take time and choose your shots, when I started I couldn't hit jack ___ but it gets easier over time. I don't have any experience with that mouse, but if you are missing a bunch lower your sensitivity.


----------



## thunderct18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Can PC have more? I've only been in 5v5 games all day.
> Oh god... Don't spray and pray. Take time and choose your shots, when I started I couldn't hit jack ___ but it gets easier over time. I don't have any experience with that mouse, but if you are missing a bunch lower your sensitivity.


Me too. Do you always have to buy guns every round or is this just beta?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Can PC have more? I've only been in 5v5 games all day.


Classic Casual mode can be 10v10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderct18*
> 
> Me too. Do you always have to buy guns every round or is this just beta?


If you survive the round you get to keep what you had for the next round.


----------



## Rebellion88

I'm just downloading the beta now, and haven't played counter strike in over a year so should be great fun fingers crossed lets just hope the laptop runs it ok.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Classic Casual mode can be 10v10


10v10 on consoles? I want my dad to suffer after i get him to buy it, 5v5 is terrible though

PC version has 64 player servers i see on gametracker, Ill be buying tomorrow i guess


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> i heard the console version is 5v5
> 
> 
> 
> Can PC have more? I've only been in 5v5 games all day.
Click to expand...

Go on the custom servers. I think there are some with 32 players? I played on some big game servers.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> It's $15 if it did go on sale, that would most likely be during the winter sale and I'd imagine it would only be a few dollars off. The game is great, it plays like any other CS game so you'll be familiar with it no doubt. I'd say it's way better than COD (my opinion) and a whole different genre then BF3. What CS GO does is stay true to the CS style and performs as you will expect. If you're looking for a FPS that will be around for a while (look how long CS: Source has been here) I'd get CS GO.


Actually it was on sale for 13.49 a few days ago when i purchased it.

As for the amount of players:

In csgo they added a new "matchmaking" type feature where it pairs you up to a game that needs players. This is not traditionally how you found a game in counter strike. The old way was to just look at a list of servers and choose one. You can still do this by clicking "browse community servers". There are all different size servers from 10 people to 40 people to probably 64 like someone had mentioned earlier.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Classic Casual mode can be 10v10
> 
> 
> 
> 10v10 on consoles? I want my dad to suffer after i get him to buy it, 5v5 is terrible though
> 
> PC version has 64 player servers i see on gametracker, Ill be buying tomorrow i guess
Click to expand...

5v5 is how tournaments are played.


----------



## sepheroth003

Finally got to play this last night. I am impressed. On one hand it is classic counter strike feel/weapons/maps but on the other it is completely different. It is quiete a change but I like it a lot. Can't wait to get home and play some more tonight.


----------



## zwano

i found this and its really funny......video related


----------



## mylilpony

In the last few days thx to influx of players my k:d ratio goes up from 1.5:1 to like 3:1 =) ive seen some pretty bad raging though, complaining about games harsh system


----------



## EnticingSausage

Played source a little but I sucked, loving this though









Anyone know how much of the game is available through the beta?


----------



## charlesquik

Its me or this game is hella easy?? or maybe im too good X) after 8 years of playing this game.

First game I went 35kill 2 dead . I was like *** i take massive amount of bullet without dieing.

Anyways i max out the game with my 6950







!!!


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/4384/

New Blog Post:

Braaaiiiins!
Quote:


> CS:GO doesn't launch alone next week. When we go live next Tuesday, we will have some brain chomping walking dead joining us. The guys over at plaguefest.com have been working with us to get Zombie Mod working on CS:GO and it's ready!
> 
> 
> 
> It was important to us as we developed CS:GO to make sure it was as moddable and extensible as any CS game. So this is just one of many mods that will be available to CS:GO in the coming months. Are you actively developing a mod for CS:GO? Let us know.
> 
> In other news, if you like CS:GO and you like movies&#8230; you should check out GameTrailers TV tonight on Spike TV.


Working Zombie mod


----------



## snoball

Game is very fun but I am absolutely awful.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/4384/
> New Blog Post:
> Braaaiiiins!
> Working Zombie mod


Neat!


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/4384/
> 
> New Blog Post:
> 
> Braaaiiiins!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CS:GO doesn't launch alone next week. When we go live next Tuesday, we will have some brain chomping walking dead joining us. The guys over at plaguefest.com have been working with us to get Zombie Mod working on CS:GO and it's ready!
> 
> 
> 
> It was important to us as we developed CS:GO to make sure it was as moddable and extensible as any CS game. So this is just one of many mods that will be available to CS:GO in the coming months. Are you actively developing a mod for CS:GO? Let us know.
> 
> In other news, if you like CS:GO and you like movies&#8230; you should check out GameTrailers TV tonight on Spike TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Working Zombie mod
Click to expand...

Nice Zombie mod.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

AWESOME!! I got my TV ready for 1am


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Steam big picture Mode looks seriously awesome

early september release they said on spike

Also, Dota 2 documentary movie, end of the year.

gabe: "youll never get Half life 3 if the sharks eat me"


----------



## Riou

CS:GO Trailer: http://www.gametrailers.com/videos/gex9zv/counter-strike--global-offensive-exclusive-cinematic-teaser


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Game is very fun but I am absolutely awful.


makes two of us.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> gabe: "youll never get Half life 3 if the sharks eat me"


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> makes two of us.


Three.

I haven't played a CS game in so long, its very slow progress getting back up to speed.


----------



## thunderct18

After playing for two days, I don't think I'm the worst one on CS now.


----------



## PowerK

Oh my.. I suck so bad in this game. Any tips?


----------



## thunderct18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Oh my.. I suck so bad in this game. Any tips?


1. Do not spray and pray

2. Aim just below the head to adjust for recoil. Head shots matter much more in this game.

3. Try crouching and shooting.

4. Bring down mouse sensitivity a lot.

Just played the game for the first time on the 14th and this is what has worked for me.


----------



## Kvjavs

Did anyone just get the game for free?

I did not buy the game, nor did anyone buy it for me... and I just got a pop up saying "Thanks for pre-purchasing".

I went to the steam store page and it says I already own it D:


----------



## thunderct18

Also, how the hell do you get your wires so tidy in your pc, PowerK? My wires are all over the place


----------



## thunderct18

I def paid the $13 for it. Maybe you just got the beta? Check your credit card or paypal


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Did anyone just get the game for free?
> 
> I did not buy the game, nor did anyone buy it for me... and I just got a pop up saying "Thanks for pre-purchasing".
> 
> I went to the steam store page and it says I already own it D:


Did you already have the closed beta? It may be a bug that other beta players are experiencing. I hope Valve fixes it soon because I do not think Valve said closed beta testers would get the game for free.

I wonder if you could purchase the game as a gift and store it in your inventory.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Did you already have the closed beta? It may be a bug that other beta players are experiencing. I hope Valve fixes it soon because I do not think Valve said closed beta testers would get the game for free.
> I wonder if you could purchase the game as a gift and store it in your inventory.


Yeah I had the beta. Would be cool if the testers got it for free.


----------



## KenjiS

I'm going to go play it later...

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197962525187

if anyone wants to join me thats my Steam, Add me :3


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Did you already have the closed beta? It may be a bug that other beta players are experiencing. I hope Valve fixes it soon because I do not think Valve said closed beta testers would get the game for free.
> I wonder if you could purchase the game as a gift and store it in your inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had the beta. Would be cool if the testers got it for free.
Click to expand...

Apparently Valve fixed the bug. You still have to buy it, but prepurchasers get a free AWP weapon in TF2.









http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=32369119&postcount=49


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Ignore


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> In the last few days thx to influx of players my k:d ratio goes up from 1.5:1 to like 3:1 =) *ive seen some pretty bad raging though, complaining about games harsh system*


Sadly this is just the new breed of gamer today IMO. People complain so much when they die. Nerd rage is the worst lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderct18*
> 
> Also, how the hell do you get your wires so tidy in your pc, PowerK? My wires are all over the place


Your Antec 900 is not known for its cable management. I have the same problem in my Antec 900, but if your skilled with a cutting tool then it can be made a little better







.

Will be getting this game. I played the heck out of the old CS but sadly missed out on CSS. Want to get my fix of Counter Strike once again.
Also, I like the system requirements. Should be able to play this on my other computer when I am away from home.


----------



## KenjiS

^- As a former Antec 900 owner, I empathize, The cable management was a pain in the you know where to manage..

My Phantom is a LOT better.. My cables are gorgeously routed.. Took forever but was worth it


----------



## dmxdex2020

Can anyone recommend this for ten pounds?

It looks good. I never played the original CS, i was a tac ops man.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Just finished playing a few games and everyone was using a Sniper Rifle. Has it always been like this?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Just finished playing a few games and everyone was using a Sniper Rifle. Has it always been like this?


Not if you want to win usually...


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderct18*
> 
> Also, how the hell do you get your wires so tidy in your pc, PowerK? My wires are all over the place


It just takes a lot of time.







Thanks for the CS tip!


----------



## Sylon

Love this beta so far. They finally listened to the players and guns have RECOIL! I was just playing around spraying weapons on walls and looking at the pattern. In CSS you can spray and pray with an AK and be pretty effective, in CS GO...good luck haha.

Its taking some time to learn the weapons again, but it just feels right. I miss the silencer on the M4, I think I read somewhere that it will be in the final release, so YAY!


----------



## Ghooble

I thought they were going to put in that big sound patch? Did they? Also, if they didn't, is it going to make each of the guns sound unique? Because most of them blend together to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Did you already have the closed beta? It may be a bug that other beta players are experiencing. I hope Valve fixes it soon because I do not think Valve said closed beta testers would get the game for free.
> I wonder if you could purchase the game as a gift and store it in your inventory.


I had the beta then I bought the game. I really hope I didn't get the game free with the beta because then I just wasted $15 >.> . It said you already own this game but I figured it was just thinking that the beta was the full game.


----------



## bblackmon19

Yes, the big sound patch was released and No, you wouldn't get the game free form being in the closed beta.


----------



## Rickles

is it sad that I bought CS:GO primarily for the genuine awpers hand in tf2?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> is it sad that I bought CS:GO primarily for the genuine awpers hand in tf2?


cough cough a bit cough cough


----------



## PowerK

What is the big sound patch you guys are talking about ?


----------



## King Who Dat

Loving this game. It's really got my gaming juices flowing again.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> What is the big sound patch you guys are talking about ?


Valve was talking about releasing a huge sound patch that was supposed to add all the features and make the sound like x8 better. I haven't seen anything about it since though. But I was out of the CSGO loop for about a month


----------



## KenjiS

Getting in my groove finally..


----------



## sotorious

is there an irc for scrims yet?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> is there an irc for scrims yet?


No idea, IRC is pretty much dead. People stopped using it after ESEA took over.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> is there an irc for scrims yet?


I'd be interested in this as well. Good old #findscrim on gamesurge. Those were the days....

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sotorious

i mean i know they have the competitive mode, im wondering if thats going to be the only way to find a scrim.


----------



## Lhino

Will they just patch the beta client to the release version on the 21st or will we need to download the release version separately? I am asking because I am getting it today and would like to download and play the beta, but redownloading could cause me to be shaped by my ISP. It depends on how big the download is I guess. Thanks guys! Really excited, actually played a lot of CS for about 3 years and stopped in 2010. Going to be great finally getting back into it with friends.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> i mean i know they have the competitive mode, im wondering if thats going to be the only way to find a scrim.


As I said, ever since ESEA has taken over the North American Competitive scene. ESEA is the best way to find scrims, pugs, matches, etc.


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok had my first go tonight, granted only played with bots just to see what it felt like... i know its in BETA but i hope thats not it. i personally think it feels terrible, doesnt even look that much better than CS:S anyway but the big one, it feels TERRIBLE.. dunno if it was just me. imo its got nothing on CS:S yet but hey i hope it gets ironed out more come final release.


----------



## bblackmon19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> is there an irc for scrims yet?


Gamesurge

#CSGOScrim

on Quakenet there

#CS:GO (recommended for europeans)
#csgo.europe
#5on5.csgo
#csgopro
#IHL.go_b
#ESWC.csgo
#S.pcw
#pcw.csgo (recommended for NA)


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bblackmon19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> is there an irc for scrims yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Gamesurge
> 
> #CSGOScrim
> 
> on Quakenet there
> 
> #CS:GO (recommended for europeans)
> #csgo.europe
> #5on5.csgo
> #csgopro
> #IHL.go_b
> #ESWC.csgo
> #S.pcw
> #pcw.csgo (recommended for NA)
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## ColdHardCash

I prefer this over css by far!!! the game grew on me really quick, I havent played css in a long time and didnt miss it.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> ok had my first go tonight, granted only played with bots just to see what it felt like... i know its in BETA but i hope thats not it. i personally think it feels terrible, doesnt even look that much better than CS:S anyway but the big one, it feels TERRIBLE.. dunno if it was just me. imo its got nothing on CS:S yet but hey i hope it gets ironed out more come final release.


I disagree, i think the graphics are much nicer than CS:S

As for feel, it definitely feels different from CS:S, i dont think its -bad- its just a lot different, i didnt like it at first but after a few games i've gotten the hang of it a little and im starting to like it


----------



## ColdHardCash

what I really like is how they adjusted the maps like on Italy, makes the action come to you quicker. The dust maps, aztec and office is the same if I remember correctly.

anyone saying the graphics are worse or the same as css is obv troll.


----------



## sotorious

Do they have running scripts for servers and all that, or is it a matter of joining a lobby now.

Also on that ESEA how do you find he scrims on there? is it through the website or is that an irc channel?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> Do they have running scripts for servers and all that, or is it a matter of joining a lobby now.
> Also on that ESEA how do you find he scrims on there? is it through the website or is that an irc channel?


For ESEA all you do is download the client to find scrims/pugs/etc. If you have 4 other individuals/friends subscribed to Premium you can just join the scrim servers and have another team join it, or you can join a server that already has a team waiting.



That's what the client looks like.

That's all the servers currently for scrim and pugs until the game goes Live. Once the game goes Live, many more servers will be up. All those servers that are showing up in that screenshot also don't count for all the League Match servers that are running as there are a few matches tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Game is awesome. Took me a little time to adjust from CSS. Seems like the scaling is a lot different in terms of distance. For instance, in CSS it was a lot easier to hit opponents at further ranges. Or maybe its just me and Im getting blinder (word? who cares)


----------



## Ghooble

I don't understand why I can't play this game for longer than like 4 games at a time unless I'm in Skype with someone. I like the game, I want to get better at the game, but I just can't just grind this game out like I can with most FPS's


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I don't understand why I can't play this game for longer than like 4 games at a time unless I'm in Skype with someone. I like the game, I want to get better at the game, but I just can't just grind this game out like I can with most FPS's


I hear yah. But for me I can only play one match or even quit during a 30 round game. Idk... I want to get better but something about it just doesn't draw me in... I still think it's worth it but I'm not sure whats going on with me...


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Sounds like you dont like the game. Or you're getting obliterated and rage quitting. Get used to it.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> Sounds like you dont like the game. Or you're getting obliterated and rage quitting. Get used to it.


I dunno, I get bored if I keep sweeping games. I deliberately try to join losing teams for more of a challenge. Yes it gets rage inducing if I have to carry hard, but you don't get better if you keep winning









I seriously can't wait for ELO though, I hate having to play with extremely new players or people who just screw around (knife you in spawn) in competitive mode


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> Sounds like you dont like the game. Or you're getting obliterated and rage quitting. Get used to it.


I don't get obliterated, usually top 3 in the pubs I play. I however don't do great.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Its a frustrating game with no gimmicks. Its as rewarding as it is punishing. Its what makes it great or possibly in your case, not so great. What FPS's do you prefer?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> Its a frustrating game with no gimmicks. Its as rewarding as it is punishing. Its what makes it great or possibly in your case, not so great. What FPS's do you prefer?


FPS's I have fun with are pretty much all of them minus BF3 and MW3. So Quake, TF2, BLR is eh, Black Ops, CoD4, BFBC2 is okay, Tribes is pretty good, UT2k4 is fun for LANs


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

That's odd. I figured if you were a fan of the Battlefields then your lack of interst would be obvious. I enjoy most of those minus the CoD franchise. CS is all about the epeen. A lot of the fun your having is going to be determined by the server you play on as well. A good server can make the game. I play with he same d00ds and its a good time.


----------



## Marafice Eye

I bought it yesterday, just decided "screw it" and bought it. I used to play CS years ago, didn't play much CS:S (28 hours according to Steam) though I liked Gun Game. So honestly I couldn't figure out why I bought it... 1 minute into an Arms Race match and I knew why. Damn that's fun... and I'm terrible at the game, it's still fun to play. I never make it past AWP level though because I just straight suck with it. But I still have so much fun playing.

If all I ever play is Arms Race, I won't regret the purchase since that's where the fun is for me, but I think eventually I'll play some regular bomb/hostage, since I loved Office way back when.


----------



## PowerK

I enjoyed several rounds of CS:GO last night. I am quite a bit better at this game than I ever was in CS:S. (I still suck though as I die more than I kill).
The game seems more forgiving (compared to CS:S which I found frustrating) for those new comers and/or those without skills in CS such as myself. I like it more than CS:S.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> That's odd. I figured if you were a fan of the Battlefields then your lack of interst would be obvious. I enjoy most of those minus the CoD franchise. CS is all about the epeen. A lot of the fun your having is going to be determined by the server you play on as well. A good server can make the game. I play with he same d00ds and its a good time.


Thats my thing, if im in a bad server im not going to have a very good time... but thats true for almost any game i play...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> ok had my first go tonight, granted only played with bots just to see what it felt like... i know its in BETA but i hope thats not it. i personally think it feels terrible, doesnt even look that much better than CS:S anyway but the big one, it feels TERRIBLE.. dunno if it was just me. imo its got nothing on CS:S yet but hey i hope it gets ironed out more come final release.


I got the game this weekend and was very happy with it. I don't think I played much CS:S because I played CS from beta and was part of the competitive scene for quite a bit. CS:S was nothing like 1.X and that drove me away from CS in general.

Now that CS:GO is here, I have had a lot more fun with it. It feels snappy like 1.X , and when I don't kill someone, it was because I was missing, not because of hitboxes or lag.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> Loving this game. It's really got my gaming juices flowing again.










same man was bored on my computer


----------



## charlesquik

I think those kind of game have huge potentiel because the fun never gone cause there is many server with different mod like gunmod,surf,rpg,wcs,etc


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Okay, I've been playing Arms Race and like it a lot. If I where to only play Arms Race I'd probably be happy also stupid question but how do I chat during the game? I can't for the life of me figure out how.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Okay, I've been playing Arms Race and like it a lot. If I where to only play Arms Race I'd probably be happy also stupid question but how do I chat during the game? I can't for the life of me figure out how.


Y = all chat
U = Team chat


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Y = all chat
> U = Team chat


Thank you!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Thank you!


In the future (I forget lots of binds) you can look at the list of keybinds in the options menu.

I forgot about auto-buy (F1) and rebuy (F2) completely until I saw them in the menu.


----------



## maple_leafs182

Is this game launched? or are you all playing the beta?


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maple_leafs182*
> 
> Is this game launched? or are you all playing the beta?


We are all playing beta but I have some good new for you







the game lunch tommorow







!!!!!


----------



## maple_leafs182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> We are all playing beta but I have some good new for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game lunch tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!


well i bought this game last night, i got the beta but i guess there is no point in installing the beta...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maple_leafs182*
> 
> well i bought this game last night, i got the beta but i guess there is no point in installing the beta...


I believe the Beta turns into the Full Game, so essentially your Pre-Installing the full game as theirs just gonna be a patch tomorrow...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I believe the Beta turns into the Full Game, so essentially your Pre-Installing the full game as theirs just gonna be a patch tomorrow...


Actually I think it's going to be just like CS Source. Both Beta and the game it's self.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I believe the Beta turns into the Full Game, so essentially your Pre-Installing the full game as theirs just gonna be a patch tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think it's going to be just like CS Source. Both Beta and the game it's self.
Click to expand...

That could be possible. Two entries for official and beta. Valve has done that for CS:S, Dota2, and TF2. It could be that way for CS:GO.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Actually I think it's going to be just like CS Source. Both Beta and the game it's self.


Possibly, but CS Source Beta (Original Beta) disappeared and it turned into the full game. They re-added the beta pretty recently in fact, and it does nothing now.

*New Patch Came out today*

Quote:


> Release notes for 8/20 Update
> 
> Gameplay:
> • Added the Weapons Course to the game.
> 
> UI:
> • Voice notification can now show more players talking.
> • Updated the freeze panel to no longer show the heath for your killer in competitive mode.
> • Added an option in the menu to disable the game instructor messages.
> • Update to the player info panel to no longer show achievement alerts.
> • Update to the leaderboard screen to default to "Friends" filter.
> • Added the "Total Games Played" leaderboard category.
> • Updated the Play With Friends screen:
> -- Made the chat window bigger so text is no longer cut off.
> -- Adjusted the size of dimming when the focus changes between friends list and lobby list. It used to obscure the friends list and a little of the chat. Now it only obscures the friends list.
> 
> Bug Fixes:
> • Updated the radio command panel so that the radio panel doesn't end up at the top of the screen during a mode that doesn't have a money panel.
> • Set Classic Casual deadtalk to 0 to encourage fair play.
> • Fixed the freeze panel dynamic positioning that would allow it to go too high.
> • Fixed a missing text string displayed when player is not connected to Steam in leaderboards.
> • Fixed a bug where the Mag7 could be bought by Ts via console commands.
> • Fixed a bug where adding favorite server was not functional in the Community Server UI.
> • Fixed a bug in the Play With Friends lobby where using left and right on keyboard or gamepad made the screen unresponsive.
> • Fixed a bug in the Play With Friends lobby where typing in the Chat window would cause player names to flicker in the friends list.
> • Fix for voice/chat/radio messages. Better unified the handling of voice and chat messages.
> -- Chat messages now correctly use sv_allchat (instead of sv_alltalk), which should be more consistent with other source games.
> -- Team-only communications now are not affected by sv_allchat/sv_alltalk, which means that private communications to one's team stay private, regardless of game mode.
> -- Team-only communication is also not overridden by sv_full_alltalk, which allows teams to privately communicate strategy during warmup time and intermission.
> -- Radio commands are considered team-only, so these should still be usable for tactics during games with sv_alltalk enabled (e.g. casual).
> -- Spectators no longer hear team-only communications, except when sv_spec_hear is mode 2 (hear/see comms of the spectated teams).
> 
> Audio:
> • Increased the audible range of the c4 plant and disarm sounds.
> • Fixed audio randomly chirping/screeching on certain levels.
> 
> Matchmaking:
> • Tuned lobby distance computations when performing matchmaking.
> • Exposed a convar ("mm_csgo_community_search_players_min") for community quick match to look for community servers having at least specified number of human players already playing.
> 
> Community:
> • Shipped zombie model to support the Zombie Mod


----------



## Norlig

New Zombie Model!







<3


----------



## waylo88

Anyone else been in the beta for awhile have Steam tell you you already own CSGO? The store page says I own it and when I go to purchase I get this note:
Quote:


> "_"† Note: You already own the following items in "Counter-Strike: Global Offensive". You will not receive extra copies of these items when you complete this purchase:
> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive""_


I want to pre-order, but it seems like I already own the game despite me never purchasing it or having it gifted to me, and I definitely don't want to pay for something I don't need to if that's the case. I sent Valve a support ticket but I'm not confident they'll respond in time.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Anyone else been in the beta for awhile have Steam tell you you already own CSGO? The store page says I own it and when I go to purchase I get this note:
> I want to pre-order, but it seems like I already own the game despite me never purchasing it or having it gifted to me, and I definitely don't want to pay for something I don't need to if that's the case. I sent Valve a support ticket but I'm not confident they'll respond in time.


Said that to me too. Bought it anyway but not sure if I needed to or not. Hopefully I DID need to.


----------



## Riou

I am going to try out the new weapons course. It is good for beginners to try out.

The narrator kind of reminds me of Cave Johnson.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Anyone else been in the beta for awhile have Steam tell you you already own CSGO? The store page says I own it and when I go to purchase I get this note:
> I want to pre-order, but it seems like I already own the game despite me never purchasing it or having it gifted to me, and I definitely don't want to pay for something I don't need to if that's the case. I sent Valve a support ticket but I'm not confident they'll respond in time.


It's a glitch. It's been mentioned multiple times on the Steam Forum and responded officially by a developer.

EDIT: Found it

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=32391203&postcount=21


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Actually I think it's going to be just like CS Source. Both Beta and the game it's self.


I hope cause we cant pre-install it which is bad. so i hope beta turn into full game with a patch


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Anyone else been in the beta for awhile have Steam tell you you already own CSGO? The store page says I own it and when I go to purchase I get this note:
> I want to pre-order, but it seems like I already own the game despite me never purchasing it or having it gifted to me, and I definitely don't want to pay for something I don't need to if that's the case. I sent Valve a support ticket but I'm not confident they'll respond in time.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a glitch. It's been mentioned multiple times on the Steam Forum and responded officially by a developer.
> 
> EDIT: Found it
> 
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=32391203&postcount=21
Click to expand...

Yeah buy the game like the Valve employee said. I think the closed beta keys will get disabled after launch.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

my icon for the beta has gone away....


----------



## Ghooble

Looking at how the Gun Course is set up I feel like there will be some bragging going on in here...Cough cough Dma cough. Everybody post your best time?


----------



## waylo88

Thanks for your help guys, just went ahead and pre-ordered and paid for another month of ESEA.


----------



## Ghooble

My best is only 29.9 so far. I think I can do better.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> My best is only 29.9 so far. I think I can do better.



















You are better than me. I only got 34 seconds.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> My best is only 29.9 so far. I think I can do better.


28.9 4th try. Only bothered to do it cause you challenged me.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 28.9 4th try. Only bothered to do it cause you challenged me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are better than me. I only got 34 seconds.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Recorded it and took a pic of the recording.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I am going to try out the new weapons course. It is good for beginners to try out.
> The narrator kind of reminds me of Cave Johnson.


Gun course? Holy crap, reminds me of when I first tried cs 1.3!


----------



## Riou

Nice score.


----------



## Ghooble

I'm pretty sure it's the same voice actor as Cave. That dude's a bad mothatrucka


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

i wonder if we will have to redownload the game tomorrow.


----------



## PowerK

Fiddled around with network settings last night. I found out that default tic rate of CS:GO is 64Hz. And there are some servers with 128Hz tic rate.

I think making optimal network settings for different servers is pain in the butt.

It's my understanding that to make optimal network settings (reducing choke and/or loss), I have to manually set "fps_max", "cl_updaterate", "cl_cmdrate" and "rate" whenever joining servers with different tic rate (64 vs 128).

Is this what everyone is doing ? Whenever joining servers,
1. open console window
2. check tic rate of the server
3. check rate of the server (sv_maxrate)
4. make appropriate changes in accordance with the server settings (cl_updaterate, cl_cmdrate, rate)

Is there any way to make it configure automatically ??


----------



## B-rock

You guys are talking about cross-platform, I thought they ended up ditching that idea?

Also here are my 2 cents on the game:

*Cons:*

I really dislike the menu, I'm at work but I don't think they have a "click" noise whenever you hover over an option.
I also dislike that there is no way when I go to public game to get rid of the prompt, it is very annoying and needs to die in fire.
I dislike that you cannot multi-task by having the server selection window open and adjust with settings in game.
I dislike the fog that appears around the screen, maybe I'm just doing something wrong on my end or maybe it's situational.
*Neutral:*

I don't know if it's just a coincidence, but my scores seem to be A LOT better in CS:GO as far as K/D ratio goes. I'm not saying if it's a good or bad thing but it does feel easier.
*Pros:*

To me it's a pro that the spray patterns are better, instead of a "T" it's like a backwards 7 with a little more curve that almost makes a "3", it's better than the "T" because you could just move down and win
The game looks a lot better, I love seeing all my favorite old maps updated with newer textures
Overall the menus bother me immensely, but I do have fun with the game and that's what matters. I still do play CS:S because GO is missing some mods that I really like. I'd still buy this game again however.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Fiddled around with network settings last night. I found out that default tic rate of CS:GO is 64Hz. And there are some servers with 128Hz tic rate.
> I think making optimal network settings for different servers is pain in the butt.
> It's my understanding that to make optimal network settings (reducing choke and/or loss), I have to manually set "fps_max", "cl_updaterate", "cl_cmdrate" and "rate" whenever joining servers with different tic rate (64 vs 128).
> Is this what everyone is doing ? Whenever joining servers,
> 1. open console window
> 2. check tic rate of the server
> 3. check rate of the server (sv_maxrate)
> 4. make appropriate changes in accordance with the server settings (cl_updaterate, cl_cmdrate, rate)
> Is there any way to make it configure automatically ??


You can add it to your config in your steam folder I believe. Just add those to your cfg file.

The weapons training course is pretty funny, 29 seconds seems to be the average limit though.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> You can add it to your config in your steam folder I believe. Just add those to your cfg file.


Huh ? There will be at least two different configs for different tic rate (64 vs 128). How is CS:GO going to know which one to apply when ?


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Huh ? There will be at least two different configs for different tic rate (64 vs 128). How is CS:GO going to know which one to apply when ?


Oh I didn't know you wanted to change the setting depending on the server. I just imported my CS:S config which had 100 tic update and cmd rates. iirc the servers in cs source would force player rates if the player had rates higher than the server.

Anyways, I haven't looked at anything for CS:GO.I only played in 100 tic servers in source and 1.6, so it wasen't much of a problem for me. I'm not sure if all the valve servers are 66 tic though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Fiddled around with network settings last night. I found out that default tic rate of CS:GO is 64Hz. And there are some servers with 128Hz tic rate.
> I think making optimal network settings for different servers is pain in the butt.
> It's my understanding that to make optimal network settings (reducing choke and/or loss), I have to manually set "fps_max", "cl_updaterate", "cl_cmdrate" and "rate" whenever joining servers with different tic rate (64 vs 128).
> Is this what everyone is doing ? Whenever joining servers,
> 1. open console window
> 2. check tic rate of the server
> 3. check rate of the server (sv_maxrate)
> 4. make appropriate changes in accordance with the server settings (cl_updaterate, cl_cmdrate, rate)
> Is there any way to make it configure automatically ??


Just run

cl_updaterate 128
cl_cmdrate 128
rate 128000

If the server runs anything lower, it will automatically adjust.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Oh I didn't know you wanted to change the setting depending on the server.


Heh, that's why you actually need to read before reply.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Fiddled around with network settings last night. I found out that default tic rate of CS:GO is 64Hz. And there are some servers with 128Hz tic rate.
> I think making optimal network settings for different servers is pain in the butt.
> It's my understanding that to make optimal network settings (reducing choke and/or loss), I have to manually set "fps_max", "cl_updaterate", "cl_cmdrate" and "rate" whenever joining servers with different tic rate (64 vs 128).
> Is this what everyone is doing ? Whenever joining servers,
> 1. open console window
> 2. check tic rate of the server
> 3. check rate of the server (sv_maxrate)
> 4. make appropriate changes in accordance with the server settings (cl_updaterate, cl_cmdrate, rate)
> Is there any way to make it configure automatically ??


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just run
> cl_updaterate 128
> cl_cmdrate 128
> rate 128000
> If the server runs anything lower, it will automatically adjust.


Thank you! I'll try that.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Heh, that's why you actually need to read before reply.


meh, my reply actually answered your question regardless


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> *Neutral:*
> 
> I don't know if it's just a coincidence, but my scores seem to be A LOT better in CS:GO as far as K/D ratio goes. I'm not saying if it's a good or bad thing but it does feel easier.


Most likely due to the influx of new players. Combo of fist timers and people with rusty skillz


----------



## dmasteR

Didn't see this posted, unless I missed it...


----------



## B-rock

The bomb blows up, at least in GO when it makes that last really fast beeping noise it stops you from defusing. At least I know the ending.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> The bomb blows up, at least in GO when it makes that last really fast beeping noise it stops you from defusing. At least I know the ending.


You continue defusing a split second after the noise stops actually. I've defused it soo many times when the noise stopped.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You continue defusing a split second after the noise stops actually. I've defused it soo many times when the noise stopped.


WHY DO YOU HAVE TO DO THIS TO ME, I WANTED AN ENDING


----------



## cgg123321

Well then, some player got really mad at me because I kept killing him (wat?) so he changed his name to mine and started mic spamming and team killing. Naturally I voted to kick him and everyone voted yes. Unfortunately his name was the same as mine as he was impersonating me, and I got kicked as well.

You're breaking my balls gabe.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Alright, I am totally a non-violent gamer and I am about to put my fist through the keyboard. Everything I play a game of CS:GO it randomly ALT+TABs me back to desktop in the middle of a fight. Is there a fix for this or should I just bag it before I break something.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Alright, I am totally a non-violent gamer and I am about to put my fist through the keyboard. Everything I play a game of CS:GO it randomly ALT+TABs me back to desktop in the middle of a fight. Is there a fix for this or should I just bag it before I break something.


Are you pressing any keys like Windows Key while playing? This seems to be a problem on your specific computer. Any background apps? I have never heard of people complaining about this in the entire beta.


----------



## Helios.be

Gpu drivers up to date?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Alright, I am totally a non-violent gamer and I am about to put my fist through the keyboard. Everything I play a game of CS:GO it randomly ALT+TABs me back to desktop in the middle of a fight. Is there a fix for this or should I just bag it before I break something.


Sounds like you are clicking on your other montior while in game and its minimizing the game. (assuming you have two monitors) You have raw mouse input turned on in the options?


----------



## Ghooble

I also get the sound bug and when wearing headphones it really hurts







Somebody told me to try switching to 5.1 because it worked for them. So far it has worked so give it a try.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Are you pressing any keys like Windows Key while playing? This seems to be a problem on your specific computer. Any background apps? I have never heard of people complaining about this in the entire beta.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helios.be*
> 
> Gpu drivers up to date?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*
> 
> Sounds like you are clicking on your other montior while in game and its minimizing the game. (assuming you have two monitors) You have raw mouse input turned on in the options?


Alright, apologies first of all. This was just my turn to rage post, since I love my family here at OCN







. Figured if there was knowledge about it y'all would be extremely helpful as always.

After a bit of testing and running the game with nothing else open, I have found that it is happening throughout my PC. About every 40 seconds or so (not necessarily in perfect repetition) my computer "looses focus". For example, If I had Firefox open and I was typing in a box such as now, about every 40 seconds or so it stops typing in that box. Or after changing my screen in SC:GO to full-screen windowed, my desktop cursor pops up and I have to click on the game again to "switch back". Which is slightly less annoying but still intolerable. I'm thinking either 1. some type of service is causing this (found a few sources on this through Google) or 2. I am infected with something really fun.









Anyone have







or should I just move this to the security forum... I was thinking of doing a reformat soon anyways so maybe today is the day...


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

so is the game out? the beta is only working on my list.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> so is the game out? the beta is only working on my list.


The steam store says the game will unlock in approximately 2 hours, so just be patient.


----------



## SpeedTheory

How do I change my buy key / view game key. I used to use tab for buy and shift for the view stats. Can't figure out how to do that.

~profanity removed by moderator


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> This game will unlock in approximately 1 hour


but, *hint*

Pre-Purchase Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
SPECIAL PROMOTION! *Offer ends in 00:27:56*

I'm expecting the download to start in 30 mins


----------



## maple_leafs182

oh man oh man, I don't want to wait 16 more minutes...


----------



## I_am_McLovin

Still no silencer on the M4 in the full version. Does anyone know when it'll be out?


----------



## b0z0

I have to wait til 4:30


----------



## 187x

CS:GO is now officially available!!! The beta is now the full game, enjoy!


----------



## Lhino

I thought there was supposed to be an update at release? The beta just turned into the full game.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

there was a pretty big update yesterday

servers are full


----------



## Riou

Yeah my hours in beta are kept in the full game. The numbers for this game look pretty good.


----------



## KenjiS

im probubly going to be doing CS:GO for the entire night...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> im probubly going to be doing CS:GO for the entire night...


Same but I'm only getting Seattle servers and most of them are empty.. Going to be another dumb question but how do I broaden my searches?


----------



## sepheroth003

I bought a 26 slot pub server, we've been setting it up these last couple days. Honestly the game still needs work. There are tons of Convars that are locked or don't work properly. The way they setup the different game modes in one cfg file isn't very user friendly and you cannot change between them on the fly. I'm hoping there are updates that will help the server administation/setup.

Last I knew all CSGO servers were going to be 66 tickrate. They actually took out the set tickrate cvar in the configs so it is not editable by users/server operators. I think they wanted the game to be more consistant across servers. I don't really like this, because I always felt there was better registry on 100tick servers.


----------



## Riou

I thought it was possible to put 128 tick rate servers in settings.


----------



## Sylon

These days, if you hand someone a bar of solid gold they'll complain that it wasn't handed to the right hand.

Shame, enjoy the game for what it is. A game, not "my perfect shooter because I know best"

Relax people, enjoy....if we all cared half as much about the world as we do games this would be a better place.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I bought a 26 slot pub server, we've been setting it up these last couple days. Honestly the game still needs work. There are tons of Convars that are locked or don't work properly. The way they setup the different game modes in one cfg file isn't very user friendly and you cannot change between them on the fly. I'm hoping there are updates that will help the server administation/setup.
> Last I knew all CSGO servers were going to be 66 tickrate. They actually took out the set tickrate cvar in the configs so it is not editable by users/server operators. I think they wanted the game to be more consistant across servers. I don't really like this, because I always felt there was better registry on 100tick servers.


You can still have more than 66 tick on your server. Just add it to the server command line, like you would in the older games...

My server currently is running 102.4 Tick.


----------



## wlw wl

It's not gold by a mile, there are big problems with hit reg for example. And why are all the colors so washed off? It looks rather bad.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> It's not gold by a mile, there are big problems with hit reg for example. And why are all the colors so washed off? It looks rather bad.


Have you ever played a CS title before?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

or a source game? lol


----------



## SchmoSalt

So pro I could rock the MLG guys!

Seriously though, how can I be *that bad*?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

lol xbox forums are so hilarious. People are mad theres no iron sites. LOL. How people can play this with a controller is beyond me. Its a spray and pray contest on xbox


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> lol xbox forums are so hilarious. People are mad theres no iron sites. LOL. How people can play this with a controller is beyond me. Its a spray and pray contest on xbox


Where are these forums? LOL


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> It's not gold by a mile, there are big problems with hit reg for example. And why are all the colors so washed off? It looks rather bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever played a CS title before?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> or a source game? lol


Both 1.6 and CS:S, as well as many other Source games, so? What's that got to do with the washed out colors?


----------



## nathris

Bought the game for the TF2 sniper, and it seems that's all I'm getting, since the game won't even launch.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

you're doing it wrong


----------



## Xylene

Bought it and played for about a half an hour. Initial reaction, it's meh. It looks better for sure but everything seems really oddly proportioned. The buy menu is terrible and there seems to be stats about something flashing on some corner of the screen every second. The gameplay is alright. I kind of wish I saved the $15.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Bought it and played for about a half an hour. Initial reaction, it's meh. It looks better for sure but everything seems really oddly proportioned. The buy menu is terrible and there seems to be stats about something flashing on some corner of the screen every second. The gameplay is alright. I kind of wish I saved the $15.


Play it some more. I had the same thoughts about the buy menu, although truth is it's quite intuitive and I never realized you could just right-click to back out of it. I kept using the Escape button and it took longer.

As a long time CS fan, this game is starting to grow on me.

I picked it up for both the PC and PS3. About to start the PS3 version now which supports mouse and keyboard. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## black7hought

I've played CS 1.5, 1.6 (since '03) and Source (since '04). CS:GO is definitely a refreshing addition to the series. I'm glad Valve added Gun Game (Arms Race), new weapons and models. Counter-Strike needed this game back when CS:S came out.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> lol xbox forums are so hilarious. People are mad theres no iron sites. LOL. How people can play this with a controller is beyond me. Its a spray and pray contest on xbox


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Where are these forums? LOL


I would also like to know.


----------



## abdidas

who is on console?

how does it feel?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Bought it and played for about a half an hour. Initial reaction, it's meh. It looks better for sure but everything seems really oddly proportioned. The buy menu is terrible and there seems to be stats about something flashing on some corner of the screen every second. The gameplay is alright. I kind of wish I saved the $15.


I don't even use the buy menu in this game. Buy binds are just so much easier to use.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

why is no one playing the new maps?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> lol xbox forums are so hilarious. People are mad theres no iron sites. LOL. How people can play this with a controller is beyond me. Its a spray and pray contest on xbox


Playing CS with a controller is beyond me as well. However, I see nothing wrong with wanting an iron sight in CS. If anything, it could be a nice addition, IMO.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Playing CS with a controller is beyond me as well. However, I see nothing wrong with wanting an iron sight in CS. If anything, it could be a nice addition, IMO.


CS is way too fast-paced to add ironsights, by the time you got them up and aimed at the target, you'd be dead already.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> CS is way too fast-paced to add ironsights, by the time you got them up and aimed at the target, you'd be dead already.


I agree CS is indeed fast paced game. But I fail to see iron sight being useless because the game is too fast paced. I mean people are using sniper scope just fine, don't they?


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Play it some more. I had the same thoughts about the buy menu, although truth is it's quite intuitive and I never realized you could just right-click to back out of it. I kept using the Escape button and it took longer.
> As a long time CS fan, this game is starting to grow on me.
> I picked it up for both the PC and PS3. About to start the PS3 version now which supports mouse and keyboard. We'll see how it goes.


I'd play it more if I could actually connect to a server. I keep getting a session no longer exists error.


----------



## PowerK

The game still has this bug which autoexec.cfg not loading properly. I had to manually execute it through console command (exec autoexec.cfg) once client is loaded up.
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=30411624&postcount=2301


----------



## SirWooties

Use the p90 for the training course. It makes it so easy lol


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I agree CS is indeed fast paced game. But I fail to see iron sight being useless because the game is too fast paced. I mean people are using sniper scope just fine, don't they?


Iron sights would change the game almost entirely. The shooting mechanics have always been about managing the crosshair, either by walking or crouching to improve your accuracy.

There are scoped weapons you can use. AWP, Scout, Aug, ect...


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> 
> 
> Use the p90 for the training course. It makes it so easy lol


Nice time!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the p90 for the training course. It makes it so easy lol


I still think the AK would be better in the long run if you're good with it due to the 1 shot. I could have gotten a 27 or 28 but I got stuck on the crouch barrier on my 29.9 run


----------



## SirWooties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I still think the AK would be better in the long run if you're good with it due to the 1 shot. I could have gotten a 27 or 28 but I got stuck on the crouch barrier on my 29.9 run


You're right about the AK. Theres a guy who went 21 seconds flat on youtube. Best I could get was 24.5


----------



## Xylene

Now if only the registration was that good online. Do you still have to shoot behind moving people to hit them?


----------



## Riou

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/4571/


----------



## charlesquik

This game make me feel sad... people crying about the gun recoil,crying when you kill them,no ironseight,etc dafuk kid from cod came on cs go? I hope they wont change the game.

What make me feel even more sad is the one that dont know how to play and go on competitive game -_- I mean seriously they have 1 kill 12 dead? please atleast make that it take a certain skilll level to kjoin pug ocmpetitive


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I love it. Plays awesomely.


----------



## (sic)

I'm not really sure how I feel about it yet... Almost feels a bit clunky or not as snappy as I remember 1.6 or even source. Could be because I haven't played since '07.


----------



## end0rphine

Every time I see tracer fire, I instinctively try to lead my shots. And I can't see bullet decals prominently - kinda blend into the background.


----------



## tech junkie

until I can fill my wallet with more moneys, I'm stuck playing with a wireless mouse. Its absolutely horrible.


----------



## furmark

^ been there


----------



## tech junkie

not to mention a wireless keyboard too. It feels like Im controlling a drunk Terrorist.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I use a Logitech MX 5500 Bluetooth combo (on a nice smooth glass steelseries mouse-pad)... and an Achieva Shimian Korean IPS.... and I can usually pull off a 1:1 ratio on average which I think is pretty good considering I have never really played a FPS besides a little BF3 (I was definitely better than most) on PC (I know I need a little bit of practice to really master the CS:GO mechanics such as perfecting burst). I used to exclusively play FPS on Xbox and go 2:1 though so I obviously know the ropes though.



How much would I really get out of a mech keyboard and wired mouse?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> Every time I see tracer fire, I instinctively try to lead my shots. And I can't see bullet decals prominently - kinda blend into the background.


Turn tracers off then.... r_drawtracers_firstperson 0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Now if only the registration was that good online. Do you still have to shoot behind moving people to hit them?


You never had to shoot behind in 1.6, and didn't have to shoot behind in Source either after 05-06?

If you ever had to shoot behind, your rates were never set properly, or the server was bad. Registration is that good online, in fact the registration in this game currently I would say surpasses 1.6. Which was already incredible, and miles ahead of Source.


----------



## overclocker23578

Been playing today, I like the feel tbh, still nice and crisp like CS:S, if you get what I mean


----------



## abdidas

Just tried the trial on XBOX live.

PC definantly looks much better, resolution and AA needed.


----------



## kiznilian

Something didn't seem right when playing the beta. The shooting and hitboxes seemed too much like CSS. I was dying so quick to people running away while I was using my normal 1.6 style of running and stop shooting. I would just be pumping guys with rounds and I die after a shot or two of his.

I know it sounds noob talk but in 1.6 it felt like when I shot my weapon people were dying and getting hit. It just felt smoother and easier for more skilled people( I was in Cal-p at one moment in life)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Something didn't seem right when playing the beta. The shooting and hitboxes seemed too much like CSS. I was dying so quick to people running away while I was using my normal 1.6 style of running and stop shooting. I would just be pumping guys with rounds and I die after a shot or two of his.
> I know it sounds noob talk but in 1.6 it felt like when I shot my weapon people were dying and getting hit. It just felt smoother and easier for more skilled people( I was in Cal-p at one moment in life)


Funny you say that because the recoil is actually nothing like Source or 1.6. In fact Source and 1.6 used the exact same model, where as GO uses a completely different model of recoil. In Source/1.6 there was always a pattern that made a T. In GO, the pattern is actually very different, it is now a 7. GO did at one point use a the Source/1.6 model, but this was changed a month or two ago.

Hitboxes are also nothing like Source. http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/03/1838/ For a fairly good explanation with pictures for GO and Source hitboxes. Models are unfortunately kept at this larger size because the Source engine forces it to be this size. It was how it was designed ground up.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Something didn't seem right when playing the beta. The shooting and hitboxes seemed too much like CSS. I was dying so quick to people running away while I was using my normal 1.6 style of running and stop shooting. I would just be pumping guys with rounds and I die after a shot or two of his.
> I know it sounds noob talk but in 1.6 it felt like when I shot my weapon people were dying and getting hit. It just felt smoother and easier for more skilled people( I was in Cal-p at one moment in life)
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that because the recoil is actually nothing like Source or 1.6. In fact Source and 1.6 used the exact same model, where as GO uses a completely different model of recoil. In Source/1.6 there was always a pattern that made a T. In GO, the pattern is actually very different, it is now a 7. GO did at one point use a the Source/1.6 model, but this was changed a month or two ago.
> 
> Hitboxes are also nothing like Source. http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/03/1838/ For a fairly good explanation with pictures for GO and Source hitboxes. Models are unfortunately kept at this larger size because the Source engine forces it to be this size. It was how it was designed ground up.
Click to expand...

This is true. CS:GO switched to a different recoil system. At one point during closed beta, Valve/HPE were changing the recoil every week to test iterations of the recoil model. Testers were getting confused as Valve/HPE were testing the boundaries of the recoil model.


----------



## dmasteR

Update Released.
Quote:


> Release notes for 8/22 Update
> 
> - Addressed some stability issues.
> - Fixed perf issues when logging is enabled.
> 
> - Added a convar (cl_crosshairgap) to control the gap of the classic crosshair.
> - The smoke grenade smoke is now taller so it's now more useful to use it to block places like double-doors in dust2.
> - Players can no longer interrupt another player defusing the bomb by standing in between them and the bomb.
> - Disabled sv_pure on listen servers.
> - Fixed an sv_pure bug that resulted in false inconsistent MD5s
> - Increased search iterations and time delay for keeping sessions in the ignored pool. mm_ignored_sessions_reset can now reset the ignored pool.
> - Fixed a case where MOTD prevents input to the team select screen.
> - Fixed occasional "server is full" error when matchmaking into classic casual games.
> - Fixed an exploit where a vote could be called for an invalid map.
> 
> - added some sound mix settings suggested by pros
> - increased the volume of bullet impacts and ricochets
> - increased the volume of 3rd person footsteps
> - increased the volume of weapon foley sounds (reloads, etc.)
> -decreased the volume of ambient sounds
> 
> linux
> - Added steamcmd support to srcds_run. In order to have srcds_run auto-update when the CS:GO dedicated servers get patched, the srcds_run script must be run with the following options: -autoupdate -steam_dir STEAMDIR -steamcmd_script STEAMSCRIPT
> where STEAMDIR is the directory to the steamcmd dir ( example: ~/Steam/ )
> where STEAMSCRIPT is the name of the script that steamcmd should execute ( example: ~/Steam/csgo.txt )
> 
> For information on how to create a script for steamcmd, see https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Counter- Strike:_Global_Offensive_Dedicated_Servers#Automating_SteamCmd


Smoke grenade update is huge, we're preparing for Dust2 on ESEA and with the recent small smoke change it screwed our strats up.

Sound updates look huge as well!









I suspect many more good updates on its way...


----------



## abdidas

watevs


----------



## kiznilian

How long till ESEA gets GO?

I used to be an admin back in the day. Boy that was fun CS!


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/4571/


Deagle
Awp
AK
M4

Sounds like counterstrike to me









I'm not surprised about the dualies either, I think they're going to get an accuracy tweak soon. $700 headshot machines..


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Turn tracers off then.... r_drawtracers_firstperson 0
> You never had to shoot behind in 1.6, and didn't have to shoot behind in Source either after 05-06?
> If you ever had to shoot behind, your rates were never set properly, or the server was bad. Registration is that good online, in fact the registration in this game currently I would say surpasses 1.6. Which was already incredible, and miles ahead of Source.


I haven't played it much since 06, I just remember it being a constant frustration. I was spectating last night after death and maybe it was just because I was not actively playing, but I saw numerous hits where someone has aiming where the enemy was just prior.


----------



## kiznilian

setting ex_interp to 0 back in 1.6 seemed to fix me having to aim behind an opponent.

I played beta CS:GO and I was the one shooting first and lighting people up with 4-5 bullets. Then they would shoot 2 shots and I was dead. It just didn't make sense. Never felt like that in 1.6.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> I haven't played it much since 06, I just remember it being a constant frustration. I was spectating last night after death and maybe it was just because I was not actively playing, but I saw numerous hits where someone has aiming where the enemy was just prior.


Spectating is much like SourceTV and it's off and always will be unless it can be fixed. Don't take SourceTV/Spectating the same as actually playing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> setting ex_interp to 0 back in 1.6 seemed to fix me having to aim behind an opponent.
> I played beta CS:GO and I was the one shooting first and lighting people up with 4-5 bullets. Then they would shoot 2 shots and I was dead. It just didn't make sense. Never felt like that in 1.6.


Are your rates correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> How long till ESEA gets GO?
> I used to be an admin back in the day. Boy that was fun CS!


ESEA is already in it's second week of its *second season* for GO.


----------



## ALEXH-

So is this a cross platform? How do you tell if you're playing against a PS3 or an XBOX player?

I only played for 10 minutes though. I hate it thus far. Guns look too big, reloading interferes with the crosshair, models aren't as good, nades look awfully small in your hand, no silencer on USP or M4A1 etc etc.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALEXH-*
> 
> So is this a cross platform? How do you tell if you're playing against a PS3 or an XBOX player?
> I only played for 10 minutes though. I hate it thus far. Guns look too big, reloading interferes with the crosshair, models aren't as good, nades look awfully small in your hand, no silencer on USP or M4A1 etc etc.


They took Cross Plat out. Probably because the PC players would crap all over Console players lol


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Turn tracers off then.... r_drawtracers_firstperson 0
> You never had to shoot behind in 1.6, and didn't have to shoot behind in Source either after 05-06?
> If you ever had to shoot behind, your rates were never set properly, or the server was bad. Registration is that good online, in fact the registration in this game currently I would say surpasses 1.6. Which was already incredible, and miles ahead of Source.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played it much since 06, I just remember it being a constant frustration. I was spectating last night after death and maybe it was just because I was not actively playing, but I saw numerous hits where someone has aiming where the enemy was just prior.
Click to expand...

Try inputting

Code:



Code:


cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
rate 128000
cl_interp 0
cl_interp_ratio 1

into your autoexec.cfg file that you can create in /csgo/cfg folder.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Try inputting
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128
> rate 128000
> cl_interp 0
> cl_interp_ratio 1
> 
> into your autoexec.cfg file that you can create in /csgo/cfg folder.


This as well as make sure you exec your autoexec.cfg in console MANUALLY. The way the game execs configs currently is still not correctly done.


----------



## kiznilian

Well i bought it and I just can't handle competitive games these days, I lost my touch.

AK is way too hard to aim with and burst fire. I can crouch and shoot the nicely aimed shots and guys are just running and unloading Headshots on me every round. Blah back to easy Skyrim!


----------



## mylilpony

Is there an OCN group for CS:GO? Would love to get a 5man going.

Also, ran into my first hacker.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Is there an OCN group for CS:GO? Would love to get a 5man going.
> Also, ran into my first hacker.


I'd be interested in this, is there an OCN steam group?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> You're right about the AK. Theres a guy who went 21 seconds flat on youtube. Best I could get was 24.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can't find the 21 second. Can you link it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> I'd be interested in this, is there an OCN steam group?


There is not currently. I will figure out what I need to do to get it made Official.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There is not currently. I will figure out what I need to do to get it made Official.


_*Looks to Riou the Mod*_


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Something didn't seem right when playing the beta. The shooting and hitboxes seemed too much like CSS. I was dying so quick to people running away while I was using my normal 1.6 style of running and stop shooting. I would just be pumping guys with rounds and I die after a shot or two of his.
> I know it sounds noob talk but in 1.6 it felt like when I shot my weapon people were dying and getting hit. It just felt smoother and easier for more skilled people( I was in Cal-p at one moment in life)
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that because the recoil is actually nothing like Source or 1.6. In fact Source and 1.6 used the exact same model, where as GO uses a completely different model of recoil. In Source/1.6 there was always a pattern that made a T. In GO, the pattern is actually very different, it is now a 7. GO did at one point use a the Source/1.6 model, but this was changed a month or two ago.
> 
> Hitboxes are also nothing like Source. http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/03/1838/ For a fairly good explanation with pictures for GO and Source hitboxes. Models are unfortunately kept at this larger size because the Source engine forces it to be this size. It was how it was designed ground up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is true. CS:GO switched to a different recoil system. At one point during closed beta, Valve/HPE were changing the recoil every week to test iterations of the recoil model. Testers were getting confused as Valve/HPE were testing the boundaries of the recoil model.
Click to expand...

The hitboxes are really nice now, when they work. I kind of cross out myself as the reason, because I still manage to have 50% headshot kills to all kills ratio with deagle/AK/M4, but sometimes it feels like you can't hit a barn even with single shots.
This was happening in CS:S too - one round I'm invincible and mowing down a whole tunnel on Dust 1 with deagle, one shot = one headshot, next 5 rounds I have zero kills. After firing about 15 shots with AK at somebody at close range (I died) I look into the console, damage given 21 in 1 hit.
When they do work in turn, the system is very rewarding for those with some skill, I'm used to shoot at the head and it works, when it works. I hoped the net code would be finally fixed, but it seems that it's "tweak the rates" all over again.


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> The hitboxes are really nice now, when they work. I kind of cross out myself as the reason, because I still manage to have 50% headshot kills to all kills ratio with deagle/AK/M4, but sometimes it feels like you can't hit a barn even with single shots.
> This was happening in CS:S too - one round I'm invincible and mowing down a whole tunnel on Dust 1 with deagle, one shot = one headshot, next 5 rounds I have zero kills. After firing about 15 shots with AK at somebody at close range (I died) I look into the console, damage given 21 in 1 hit.
> When they do work in turn, the system is very rewarding for those with some skill, I'm used to shoot at the head and it works, when it works. I hoped the net code would be finally fixed, but it seems that it's "tweak the rates" all over again.


I find it hysterical they still haven't gotten it right on an engine that's been around one way or another since 2005.

I am still having problems when I try to join servers it'll just not work. I relaunch the game and Steam and it works until I disconnect. No other Steam games have this problem.


----------



## wlw wl

Well there will always be issues with a server-side hit detection, but it's still supposedly better than client-side hit detection (but neither stops hackers, apparently).
I just don't know why it comes and goes in waves, like the server has an eye of the Sauron that's looking at 1-2 players at a time and they have spot-on hit-detection while the rest is like "w t f 0 hit reg", then it turns to another player.
And it works the other way for me sometimes, I go out of the side house on long alley (Italy) and there's a guy waiting, he unloads a whole clip of AK on me (I was reloading when I emerged from the house) hitting me with just 1 bullet, I jump to the other side of the alley, finishing my reload, and I kill him with a single shot to the head with my M4. Prior to that I wiped out another 3 of his teammates in a similar matter, as a last man standing in CTs.
To all the spect'ing players it might look like godly skill, and while I have some, not much, that's just a bad net code in reality. And it just kills the fun, especially when you can see that you just shot the guy in the head 3 times with a deagle and the sparks are flying all over the place and the whole wall behind him is red, and he just turns around and kills you with one shot. Damage given 25 in 1 hit, the console says.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> I'd be interested in this, is there an OCN steam group?


there is a ocn steam group, but not an ocn cs go steam group


----------



## ranviper

This is the first CS I have played, and coming from only playing cod and bf3 as FPS games, I am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## abdidas

Now there is an OFFICIAL (whatever that means) OCN steam group EXCLUSIVELY for CS:GO

JOIN









*
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/csgoOCN*


----------



## Degree

Thinking of getting hmm
Should I get GO or stick with source?


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Now there is an OFFICIAL (whatever that means) OCN steam group EXCLUSIVELY for CS:GO
> JOIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/csgoOCN*


Have joined







(Fonneren)


----------



## kiznilian

Joined. Haha I see some other people use Meme's as their avatar.
Forever Alone Here ;p


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Now there is an OFFICIAL (whatever that means) OCN steam group EXCLUSIVELY for CS:GO
> JOIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/csgoOCN*


OP put this in first post so everyone can see


----------



## Mc'zee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Thinking of getting hmm
> Should I get GO or stick with source?


Get GO and probably will never play Source again. I'm thinking about uninstalling it actually.

BTW; i miss the MP5 Navy, Bizon feels to weak and never liked Famas...


----------



## I_am_McLovin

Honestly i played 8000+ hours of source and 1.6 and go is honestly pretty good.. prob never going to play source again besides the odd scrim. Just love the feel of GO right now.


----------



## dmasteR

New Patch Just released!
Quote:


> Release notes for 8/23 Update
> 
> [ Gameplay ]
> - Exposed a classic dynamic crosshair style in the options that represents the weapons spread accurately.
> *- Implemented first person client flinching. Now a player gets aim punched a bit when shot. The amount is based on the damage.
> - Increased amount of tagging that results from hits.*
> 
> [ Bugs ]
> - Fixed the scoreboard turning toggleable in the end match state.
> - fixed not being able to bring up the pause menu without dismissing the scoreboard in the end match state.
> - Parallelized matchmaking results analysis process and reduced time game takes to perform matchmaking.
> - Improved matchmaking algorithm giving more weight to dedicated servers ping during matchmaking results analysis.
> 
> [ Community ]
> - Removed the implicit dependency on round-limited matches so servers that want to use mp_timelimit instead can. Mp_timelimit is used only if mp_maxrounds is set to 0.
> - Exposed mp_forcecamera convar.
> - Exposed set of server hibernate convars.
> - Fixed code that was preventing mapper-placed weapons.


Tagging matters now, yay!


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> New Patch Just released!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Release notes for 8/23 Update
> 
> [ Gameplay ]
> - Exposed a classic dynamic crosshair style in the options that represents the weapons spread accurately.
> *- Implemented first person client flinching. Now a player gets aim punched a bit when shot. The amount is based on the damage.
> - Increased amount of tagging that results from hits.*
> 
> [ Bugs ]
> - Fixed the scoreboard turning toggleable in the end match state.
> - fixed not being able to bring up the pause menu without dismissing the scoreboard in the end match state.
> - Parallelized matchmaking results analysis process and reduced time game takes to perform matchmaking.
> - Improved matchmaking algorithm giving more weight to dedicated servers ping during matchmaking results analysis.
> 
> [ Community ]
> - Removed the implicit dependency on round-limited matches so servers that want to use mp_timelimit instead can. Mp_timelimit is used only if mp_maxrounds is set to 0.
> - Exposed mp_forcecamera convar.
> - Exposed set of server hibernate convars.
> - Fixed code that was preventing mapper-placed weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Tagging matters now, yay!
Click to expand...

Awesome! There was slight tagging before, but now they increased the strength of tagging. Plus flinching is added.


----------



## dmasteR

New Blog Post as well.





EDIT: People are saying there's a HL3 icon on the taskbar at around :22-24 ish haha


----------



## I_am_McLovin

anyone else having trouble joining servers? Tryed to join my friends server for like 1 hour and it never worked.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> anyone else having trouble joining servers? Tryed to join my friends server for like 1 hour and it never worked.


Seemed like a issue for some people. They sent out a hotfix earlier that should of fixed that issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> OP put this in first post so everyone can see


It's unfortunately still not a Official CS:GO Steam Group. There needs to be a OCN Gameserver Mod from my understanding which is why I have not made one yet. Working on it though, sorry for the delay!


----------



## cgg123321

Cool, the Steam group is up! The last time I tried getting a team of 5 together, we would usually be split up in the server. Is there a surefire way of being together? Other than voting to restart/change map and scramble to join the same team


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

They need to release cobble already. I love that map.


----------



## XenoRad

Hey guys. I think I'll maybe join this group when I get home. However won't the ping get in the way of playing together if we're from all over the world?

Edit: I agree with some of the issues regarding hit detection. While my shooting has definitely improved during the hours that I played yesterday I still encounter situations when a lot of bullets do apparently nothing and kills are done with one or two seemingly lucky shots.

Also with one exception, all the matches I played were one sided where one team was winning with a ratio of at least 2:1.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I just joined the group. Hopefully will be able to get some playtime in tonight


----------



## abdidas

Who wants to be an officer of the group?

Also we need to sort out standard playing times.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> Hey guys. I think I'll maybe join this group when I get home. However won't the ping get in the way of playing together if we're from all over the world?
> Edit: I agree with some of the issues regarding hit detection. While my shooting has definitely improved during the hours that I played yesterday *I still encounter situations when a lot of bullets do apparently nothing and kills are done with one or two seemingly lucky shots.*
> Also with one exception, all the matches I played were one sided where one team was winning with a ratio of at least 2:1.


This happens to me alot the hit detection seems to only work half the time in this game.


----------



## wlw wl

And it works in a funny way - you see blood splatters which means that the client registered the hit, but there is no damage done, which means the server refuses to register it. Wonders of interpolation based lag compensation and issues that accompany it.


----------



## Ghooble

Did I get the Headshot or not?


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Is it really worth getting this game? Isn't it just CS:S with prettier graphics and a few more maps/weapons? Is that really worth £11? I suppose Valve have been nice and not charged £40 for it like how CoD games cost...

(The only reason I have Source instead of 1.6 is because I wasn't a gamer when CS 1.6 was new)

EDIT:
I didn't mean to sound like a nay-sayer in this post, I am genuinely asking for opinions.


----------



## wlw wl

Ghooble - You did, but if your cmdrate was lower than his, or he shot you one tick earlier than you shot him, than the server re-winded the time line to the tick that was indicated by the first shot command that arrived (probably his) and registered the first shot command that arrived, traced the shot vector, registered his hit, which automatically invalidated your shoot command which arriver later or was in one of the following ticks, because according to server, you were already dead when you issued the shoot command, but your client didn't know that yet. Mmmm netcode.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Is it really worth getting this game? Isn't it just CS:S with prettier graphics and a few more maps/weapons? Is that really worth £11? I suppose Valve have been nice and not charged £40 for it like how CoD games cost...
> (The only reason I have Source instead of 1.6 is because I wasn't a gamer when CS 1.6 was new)


This game is miles better than Source even if the graphics were the same as Source. The gameplay in go is just much more snappy, and more skill oriented. There were way too many issues that the competitive scene did not like about Source. This game does not feel like Source for the most part, and is actually a nice compromise between 1.6/Source.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This game is miles better than Source even if the graphics were the same as Source. The gameplay in go is just much more snappy, and more skill oriented. There were way too many issues that the competitive scene did not like about Source. This game does not feel like Source for the most part, and is actually a nice compromise between 1.6/Source.


I see, thanks for the explanation. I shall definitely give it a try since I've not played 1.6 and it sounds like GO is good for both casual and competitive players.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Ghooble - You did, but if your cmdrate was lower than his, or he shot you one tick earlier than you shot him, than the server re-winded the time line to the tick that was indicated by the first shot command that arrived (probably his) and registered the first shot command that arrived, traced the shot vector, registered his hit, which automatically invalidated your shoot command which arriver later or was in one of the following ticks, because according to server, you were already dead when you issued the shoot command, but your client didn't know that yet. Mmmm netcode.


-_-


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This game is miles better than Source even if the graphics were the same as Source. The gameplay in go is just much more snappy, and more skill oriented. There were way too many issues that the competitive scene did not like about Source. This game does not feel like Source for the most part, and is actually a nice compromise between 1.6/Source.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, thanks for the explanation. I shall definitely give it a try since I've not played 1.6 and it sounds like GO is good for both casual and competitive players.
Click to expand...

Well worded my friend, as there are in fact separate Casual and Competitive modes, where in Casual you get full armor and def kit by default for no extra charge but in turn you get smaller cash rewards for kills etc., friendly fire and team collision are *off* in Casual and *on* in Competitive etc. So there definitely is something for both noobzors and skillers. Then there are custom servers where the admin makes the rules so anything is possible.


----------



## Darin

Is there an official OCN server yet? If not I was thinking about putting one together unofficially or however it works to give OCN members a place to play. Let me know and I'll start looking around. Also if anyone has a host they think is the best let me know as well.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darin*
> 
> Is there an official OCN server yet? If not I was thinking about putting one together unofficially or however it works to give OCN members a place to play. Let me know and I'll start looking around. Also if anyone has a host they think is the best let me know as well.


NuclearFallOut, are normally my go to GameServerProvider. Take a look at http://www.gsprating.com/ to see reviews.


----------



## Riou

Patrik 'f0rest' Lindberg discussing his switch to CS:GO. Interview: http://www.fragbite.se/?fileID=5349


----------



## wlw wl

This is a prime example of an interesting issue - fluctuating team hit reg. I got up to like 12-0 in that match and then the whole thing shifted and the CTs were unbeatable for a couple of rounds.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Is it really worth getting this game? Isn't it just CS:S with prettier graphics and a few more maps/weapons? Is that really worth £11? I suppose Valve have been nice and not charged £40 for it like how CoD games cost...
> (The only reason I have Source instead of 1.6 is because I wasn't a gamer when CS 1.6 was new)
> EDIT:
> I didn't mean to sound like a nay-sayer in this post, I am genuinely asking for opinions.


This isn't going to help, but I think GO is a lot different than Source, however, lots of things are the same. Overall its just awesome. If you played 1.6 and Source you will see what I mean. I've played CS since 1.3 and can say this is truly a successor to the game, moreso than Source was. I really enjoy it. Enough that I bought a public server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Ghooble - You did, but if your cmdrate was lower than his, or he shot you one tick earlier than you shot him, than the server re-winded the time line to the tick that was indicated by the first shot command that arrived (probably his) and registered the first shot command that arrived, traced the shot vector, registered his hit, which automatically invalidated your shoot command which arriver later or was in one of the following ticks, because according to server, you were already dead when you issued the shoot command, but your client didn't know that yet. Mmmm netcode.


Great explanation.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> This isn't going to help, but I think GO is a lot different than Source, however, lots of things are the same. Overall its just awesome. If you played 1.6 and Source you will see what I mean. I've played CS since 1.3 and can say this is truly a successor to the game, moreso than Source was. I really enjoy it. Enough that I bought a public server.
> Great explanation.


Sounds good, but according to wlw wl:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a prime example of an interesting issue - fluctuating team hit reg. I got up to like 12-0 in that match and then the whole thing shifted and the CTs were unbeatable for a couple of rounds.


Should I wait until this is seen to before buying it?


----------



## wlw wl

Nope, that doesn't happen to everyone and only on some servers, the game is still good (just sometimes you know you killed that opponent and yet it's you who's dead







) so don't let that deter you.

And this also happened very often in CS:S, especially on deathmatch servers, for a couple of rounds you were invincible, then for next few rounds you couldn't get a kill because you basically died as soon as you saw the enemy. And it's very apparent when it happens, because when there's a guy 2 meters behind you, unloading a full clip of AK/M4 into your back, and then you turn around and kill him with a headshot in 2 shots, well, let's be honest, that's not skill


----------



## Recipe7

So that does happen? I didn't know that existed in CS: Source. I'm not liking that one bit.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Ghooble - You did, but if your cmdrate was lower than his, or he shot you one tick earlier than you shot him, than the server re-winded the time line to the tick that was indicated by the first shot command that arrived (probably his) and registered the first shot command that arrived, traced the shot vector, registered his hit, which automatically invalidated your shoot command which arriver later or was in one of the following ticks, because according to server, you were already dead when you issued the shoot command, but your client didn't know that yet. Mmmm netcode.


Still, there should be dead both then, like what would happen irl. Some game have this feature when you can shoot each other at same time and both die


----------



## dcloud

So, what are the go to websites for CSGO as far as tournaments and the competitive scene are concerned? Streams?

I really like CSGO so far, I'm starting to have high hopes for this to become the premier shooter again for competitive gaming.

A server and possibly a team for OCN would be awesome!


----------



## charlesquik

I have to agree with you guys . Some time, I get hit by headshot out of nowhere and then shoot insane amount of bullet on someone and do no damage or one hit. The luck factor on this game is bigger than css and 1.6


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcloud*
> 
> So, what are the go to websites for CSGO as far as tournaments and the competitive scene are concerned? Streams?
> I really like CSGO so far, I'm starting to have high hopes for this to become the premier shooter again for competitive gaming.
> A server and possibly a team for OCN would be awesome!


ESEA. Streams get posted on ESEA often as well. HLTV is a good news Source, as well as ESEA News.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> I have to agree with you guys . Some time, I get hit by headshot out of nowhere and then shoot insane amount of bullet on someone and do no damage or one hit. The luck factor on this game is bigger than css and 1.6


Sounds like you're spraying to be honest. I've yet to have any of these issues people are describing, but I also mainly play in 102/128 tick scrim/pub servers. I refuse to play in 64 tick.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Still, there should be dead both then, like what would happen irl. Some game have this feature when you can shoot each other at same time and both die


Yeah but this isn't Halo. Still love that game though.


----------



## mylilpony

So much noob trash picking up machine guns now and spraying.

1) lots of random deaths, especially on close quarter maps

2) really messes with reg on servers when 10+ ppl on 24-30 player servers all spraying w/ machine guns all game long

3) servers need to restrict # of weapons per map, to encourage some diversity (unlikely, but in an ideal world)

4) nerf machine guns.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So much noob trash picking up machine guns now and spraying.
> 1) lots of random deaths, especially on close quarter maps
> 2) really messes with reg on servers when 10+ ppl on 24-30 player servers all spraying w/ machine guns all game long
> 3) servers need to restrict # of weapons per map, to encourage some diversity (unlikely, but in an ideal world)
> 4) nerf machine guns.


What's the point in restricting guns when only like 3 guns are used in real play? AK M4 AWP.


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Ghooble - You did, but if your cmdrate was lower than his, or he shot you one tick earlier than you shot him, than the server re-winded the time line to the tick that was indicated by the first shot command that arrived (probably his) and registered the first shot command that arrived, traced the shot vector, registered his hit, which automatically invalidated your shoot command which arriver later or was in one of the following ticks, because according to server, you were already dead when you issued the shoot command, but your client didn't know that yet. Mmmm netcode.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, there should be dead both then, like what would happen irl. Some game have this feature when you can shoot each other at same time and both die
Click to expand...

They would both be dead in a game with a client-side hit detection, such as Battlefield.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> What's the point in restricting guns when only like 3 guns are used in real play? AK M4 AWP.


\

That's why I said unlikely. I've joined a few random servers where you start with 16k and half the team just gets machine guns and sprays. Ideally nerf the gun or fix it so the reg doesn't go haywire.


----------



## Jpshaff01

Just gotta say, we need the OCN gungame server back. I miss that **** so much, the gun rotation is different on the new built in gungame. I want to to be the classic OCN config, it's the only way I want to play, glock all the way up to nade. Somebody tell me a server that resembles this playstyle. Starting off with sub machine guns isn't as fun for some reason.


----------



## Pibbz

Interesting. I've had zero luck spraying in this game. I find it's easier to "spray and pray" in CS:S. This game seems closer to 1.6 where you actually have to fire in bursts.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> \
> That's why I said unlikely. I've joined a few random servers where you start with 16k and half the team just gets machine guns and sprays. Ideally nerf the gun or fix it so the reg doesn't go haywire.


Don't join servers that are 16K, that's exactly why machine guns are imbalanced. They game is built around the money system for a sole reason, to keep balance.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

where is this zombie mode everyone is talking about


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> where is this zombie mode everyone is talking about


the official zombie mod isnt there yet but the bad one made by people is running on some server. the one from css


----------



## dnnk

This made me love FPS games again. No perks, no kill streaks, just pure skill.
Anyone down to play? Doing matchmaking gets boring and too easy sometimes. lol


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> This made me love FPS games again. No perks, no kill streaks, just pure skill.
> Anyone down to play? Doing matchmaking gets boring and too easy sometimes. lol


Yes something this is just too easy and sometime well ur team is a bunch of idiot who dont know how to mouse their mouse.

And the random scramble team or change map vote are annoying me so ******* bad.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Don't join servers that are 16K, that's exactly why machine guns are imbalanced. They game is built around the money system for a sole reason, to keep balance.


I split my time between matchmaking competitive and half casual pubs where its 12v12 when I just want to rack up kills. A good majority of these servers are upping their $ count to draw players in, or players are gravitating towards those.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

atleast theres an official one coming. cool


----------



## crispiniscool

I still prefer 1.6 gameplay wise, but CS:GO is at least 2x better than CS:S. After a bit more tweaking it will definitely give 1.6 good competition.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

damn yeah


----------



## XenoRad

I've been playing quite a few hours this weekend so my skill has improved somewhat. I'm still tweaking the mouse sensitivity and play style but I've generally gotten the hang of it. The maps are balanced and easy to learn and there are more than 1 weapon in each category that is useful.

That being said the actual gun play does need a little bit of tuning. I've been watching (spectating) how head-shots occur in the game. I'd say a good majority are accidental and occur within the first 2-4 shots. Plenty of time the cross-hair was nowhere near the head of the enemy and due to recoil (which goes up, left and right) a lucky shot was landed.

I know it's inevitable and doesn't happen all the time, but dying by head-shots time after time makes for frustrating gameplay.
You can't improve your game if you mostly die in a fraction of a second after being confronted with an enemy. And long distance shooting is even more random and don't even dare to bring a pistol (other than the DEAGLE) or an SMG against someone with a rifle because even if you start shooting first very few shots will hit.


----------



## wlw wl

XenoRad - keep in mind that when you are spectating, you don't actually see what the player sees, because you don't see his lag compensation - interpolation. If you used the built-in demo recording feature in previous CS'es, you wouldn't see the interpolation as well. The only way to see what a player sees is if he records his game with a screen-capturing software, which will record the gameplay with interpolation as he sees it.

And why is the interpolation such a big deal - well it does just that, he could have shot that guy right in the head, but a spectator might see him shooting half a meter or a meter to the side, because the spectator sees a raw model without interp, the player sees the model interpolated (or extrapolated), and the amount of interpolation differs from player to player (cl_interp, cl_interp_ratio and cl_updaterate settings affect this).

I checked that myself, I used the demo-recording feature in CS:S to record 1on1 me vs. a friend, he ran out of the double doors on D2 and I shot him perfectly in the head with deagle, but when I played the recording, it showed me shooting good 2-3 centimeters (on screen, which was like 50cm in game world) behind him. The interpolation was so big because he was running perpendicular to my view vector.

See this:





at 1:19

For example, if they guy is running sideways in relation to you at 20km/h = 5,5m/s, and your lerp is 30ms, then you'd be shooting about 17cm to the side of his head as seen by the spectator. With a 100ms lerp that would become 56cm difference between what the player sees and what the spectator sees, so the spect would say "BS headshot, he was shooting nowhere near him"







I don't know what the actual run speed on CS is, I just took a "human" value.


----------



## XenoRad

It could be like that.

In any case I have to say that my playing experience varies wildly between doing great and repeatedly failing.


----------



## PARTON

I'm a CS noob. What's a tick?

I'm loving this game though. Is it server side hit detection? I used to play america's army non stop, it was server side. I like battlefield, but client side hit detection doesn't have as good of a feel. It's nowhere close.

I see folks adjusting some of their net settings in the console, should I be doing this? I have a slow 1.5 Mb connection, but my ping's normally under 50. It feels pretty good, but if there's a way to make it better...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> I'm a CS noob. What's a tick?
> I'm loving this game though. Is it server side hit detection? I used to play america's army non stop, it was server side. I like battlefield, but client side hit detection doesn't have as good of a feel. It's nowhere close.
> I see folks adjusting some of their net settings in the console, should I be doing this? I have a slow 1.5 Mb connection, but my ping's normally under 50. It feels pretty good, but if there's a way to make it better...


Hybrid detection, there are not a whole lot of games that still do Server sided detection. Client registration while server authenticates it, is essentially what happens.


----------



## wlw wl

PARTON:
A tick is just that, a tick. A little step in the game's time line. Because obviously the game would be unplayable if it was counting only the seconds (in other words, 1 FPS) so it divides a second to smaller pieces, one piece is a tick. Tick rate tells you how many ticks per second the game does on a particular server, usually it's 66 (or is it 64 in CS:GO?), in the (g)olden times there were also 100 and 33 tick server, the higher the better, 100 TR (tick rate) servers felt much smoother, with better hit registration, but it's more demanding to both the server and client machines, so it favors those with high FPS - if your FPS is lower than the tick rate, you're gonna have a bad time. This is a main reason why you should never use 60 Hz VSync in CS and why you should use fps_max (I have it set to 2xTR so 132 - again, probably 128 in CS:GO?), so you have a somewhat steady FPS, because the game does feel different at 70 FPS and at 200 FPS, and most people won't be able to keep 200+ FPS all the time - so you'd be going crazy if it was fluctuating between 70 and 250.
All servers were restricted to 66 TR exclusively when they moved the CS:S to TF2 Source branch. As far as I've seen, all CS:GO servers are also 66 (64?) TR, but somebody here mentioned 100 TR CS:GO server so don't quote me on that. None of the official servers I've played were other than 64 TR, so maybe that was some community server that person was referring to.

It has server-side hit detection, but there's also a client-side minor hit detection for blood splatter and sparks when you get a head shot. This leads to situations where the client registers a hit - you see blood/sparks - but the server doesn't, so despite the blood you do 0 damage. Long story short, client detects the hit, but it's the server that decides whether to count or dismiss it.

You can play around with _rate_, _cl_updaterate_, _cl_interp_ratio_ and _cl_interp_, each of them is described in the console when you just input its name and press enter. The game will not remember your console modifications and they will reset to defaults after you restart the game. To save them, you can put them into an autoexec.cfg file or any other file that will be then executed from the autoexec.cfg (_exec myconfig.cfg_). Also use _net_graph 1_ to see what setting are you currently on, because some server for example cap the update rate, and despite you setting it to 128 it might be at 64. Also note interp, which is the amount (time) of a character model on-screen interpolation that the game does, might change between servers if you change the update rate from default.

I heard there are some problems with executing autoexec properly, so to make sure that it is executed and I have all the setting the way I want them to be, I have this in autoexec.cfg:


Spoiler: config



*echo Executing autoexec.cfg ...
cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
rate 128000
cl_interp 0.015625
cl_interp_ratio 1
fps_max 132
echo Done, Printing values ...
cl_cmdrate
cl_updaterate
rate
cl_interp
cl_interp_ratio
fps_max
echo Finished autoexec.cfg*



so after launching the game, one quick look in the console and I know they are loaded.


----------



## snoball

Sup folks, complete CS n00b here. I have 6 hours total in the ENTIRE FRANCHISE and have ONLY played CS GO.

I have been trying to figure some things out with this game and so far I am just aiming a bit low and not laying on the trigger.

I need tips please, I am awful and instead of raging like I do from other FPS's, I'd like to learn this game.

Only thing that annoys me is these people who prob should play Classic Comp that come into Casual and destroy to the tune of typically 15-2 (or better).


----------



## wlw wl

Well you just have to feel it and find your own ways. My advise would be: aim for the head, fire with 2-3 round bursts when using AK/M4, only weapons good for spraying are some of the SMGs, and LMGs. Master deagle and you'll be able to handle almost any weapon.

Don't worry about super duper players, they aren't that good, that's just a bug:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/760_20#post_18015360
Sometimes you do 12-1, sometimes you do 1-12. In that match I did 12-0 but then had no kills for like 4-5 rounds, and that's not a matter of skill or lack thereof.


----------



## Jpshaff01

We need the 100 tick gun game server back, for real. That's how you get nice and good with every weapon.


----------



## charlesquik

i find the duelies refreshed in cs:go they are more accurate and devasting than the deagle in my opinion.


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> i find the duelies refreshed in cs:go they are more accurate and devasting than the deagle in my opinion.


I agree. Dual berries is my favorite weapon in this game.

EDIT: 500th post, w00t.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Well you just have to feel it and find your own ways. My advise would be: aim for the head, fire with 2-3 round bursts when using AK/M4, only weapons good for spraying are some of the SMGs, and LMGs. Master deagle and you'll be able to handle almost any weapon.
> Don't worry about super duper players, they aren't that good, that's just a bug:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/760_20#post_18015360
> Sometimes you do 12-1, sometimes you do 1-12. In that match I did 12-0 but then had no kills for like 4-5 rounds, and that's not a matter of skill or lack thereof.


How is it a bug? You not fragging is not a bug, lol. After playing in well over 100+ GO scrims and matches, I would absolutely disagree about there being any bug of that sort.

Also there's tons of 128/100 tick server, just look for it in the Server browser, Valve servers will stick to default 64 tick. Also the Deagle is honestly garbage, no one is even using it competitively still.


----------



## Mach 5

They ruined the deagle? Guess I better cross this off my Christmas list.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> I heard there are some problems with executing autoexec properly, so to make sure that it is executed and I have all the setting the way I want them to be, I have this in autoexec.cfg:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: config
> 
> 
> 
> *echo Executing autoexec.cfg ...
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128
> rate 128000
> cl_interp 0.015625
> cl_interp_ratio 1
> fps_max 132
> echo Done, Printing values ...
> cl_cmdrate
> cl_updaterate
> rate
> cl_interp
> cl_interp_ratio
> fps_max
> echo Finished autoexec.cfg*
> 
> 
> so after launching the game, one quick look in the console and I know they are loaded.


wlw wl,
Thanks for the informative posts in this thread.

Indeed. I've been fiddling around with CS:GO lately and t's pretty clear that the config.cfg actually executes twice for whatever reason, before autoexec.cfg and after. Many people in CS:GO STEAM forums seem to experience the same. Take a look at this thread.

That being said, my autoexec.cfg looks like this :
cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
rate 128000
fps_max 128
I have not touched "cl_interp" and "cl_interp_ratio" (They should be at default). This is because I just could not figure out the correct value for those from my Googling.







Can you please explain in detail what "cl_interp" and "cl_interp_ratio" do ?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> They ruined the deagle? Guess I better cross this off my Christmas list.


Deagle not ruined, just dualies are a very viable alternative. headshot city. five-sevens too, imo. though not as well.


----------



## Riou

Yeah I have noticed Deagle is not the number one pistol to get anymore so far.


----------



## Mach 5

If the deagle is just as good as it was in source and other pistols are better, they must have some serious balancing issues, the deagle was godly in source.

Personally I would have preferred an overhaul to source rather than a whole new game. I feel cheated being expected to buy the same game again with slightly updated graphics and from what ive heard and seen, worse gameplay and sounds.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> If the deagle is just as good as it was in source and other pistols are better, they must have some serious balancing issues, the deagle was godly in source.
> Personally I would have preferred an overhaul to source rather than a whole new game. I feel cheated being expected to buy the same game again with slightly updated graphics and from what ive heard and seen, worse gameplay and sounds.


Better gameplay, sounds is debatable to be completely honest. Deagle is not as good as it is in Source, it's a lot like the 1.6 deagle actually in terms of how it reacts.

This game really does not play remotely close to Source. Movement, recoil system, money, netcode has been completely reworked, the sound system has been completely reworked. (Still needs tuning in terms of directional sound and fix the ghost noise).

Honestly CS:GO is in fact it's own game. It takes parts of both 1.6 and Source and combines the better aspects.

Heck, you actually see Shotguns used in GO, unlike the previous CS games.


----------



## tech junkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> If the deagle is just as good as it was in source and other pistols are better, they must have some serious balancing issues, the deagle was godly in source.
> Personally I would have preferred an overhaul to source rather than a whole new game. I feel cheated being expected to buy the same game again with slightly updated graphics and from what ive heard and seen, worse gameplay and sounds.


CS:GO was a massive overhaul while still keeping the best aspects of the previous 2 games. How the hell can u feel cheated? It's been 10 years since the last game and its only $15!!! How can u go wrong?!!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

found on reddit, lawl










dude needs some AA bad lol


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech junkie*
> 
> CS:GO was a massive overhaul while still keeping the best aspects of the previous 2 games. How the hell can u feel cheated? It's been 10 years since the last game and its only $15!!! How can u go wrong?!!


give soemone a bar of gold and he will want diamond.. that the human nature...

never happy with what they have and they always want more.


----------



## bombzaway

I know this has probably been covered millions of times in this thread, but I'm not going to look through all of the pages; is global offence more like 1.6 or source?


----------



## HK_47

went ahead and spent the $15, downloading the game right now, I played source for a long time, I'm interested to see how this plays.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway*
> 
> I know this has probably been covered millions of times in this thread, but I'm not going to look through all of the pages; is global offence more like 1.6 or source?


More like 1.6 in certain aspects, but this game honestly is just in its own scene. It's a lot like how you can't compare 1.6 to Source as they're so different.


----------



## SpeedTheory

Still can't figure out how to map a new buy key. Ugh. I want my "tab" for buy again.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedTheory*
> 
> Still can't figure out how to map a new buy key. Ugh. I want my "tab" for buy again.


Have you tried:

Code:



Code:


bind "TAB" "buymenu"

?


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Official STEAM Group: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXxALLANxXx*
> 
> Official STEAM Group: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo


Appreciate it!

Updating the Original Post now to add this in!

JOIN UP !


----------



## tech junkie

glad to see some ze maps and servers are surfacing. i played those all the time in source


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXxALLANxXx*
> 
> Official STEAM Group: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo


Thank you sir!


----------



## charlesquik

just joined the group my name is tool


----------



## dmasteR

New Blog Post up!
Quote:


> CS:GO Community Event @ PAX
> 29 AUG 2012 -
> 
> Are you going to PAX Prime this weekend? We've partnered up with Intel's LANFest to throw a Counter Strike: Global Offensive release event with the community on Saturday 9/1 in the FreePC area located in the WSCC Annex.
> We will be running a casual CS:GO tournament and will also have CS:GO developers from Valve and Hidden Path onsite playing matches with the community.
> Tournament Information:
> Signups for the CS:GO tournament will begin Saturday morning at 10am in the FreePC area in the WSCC Annex. Participating teams will then check in at 2pm and the tournament will begin at 3pm.
> The tournament format will be a 32 team 5v5 single elimination. Tournament winners will receive amazing prizes provided by Valve and Steel Series.
> CS:GO Developer vs Community Matches:
> We will also have CS:GO developers from Valve and Hidden Path playing matches with the community. There will be two sessions; the first session will be with the Hidden Path Devs at 1:00pm and the second will be with Valve Devs at 5:00pm.
> Signups for the Dev vs. Community matches will begin Saturday morning at 10am in the FreePC area in the WSCC Annex.
> Free Stuff!
> We will have custom PAX 2012 CS:GO Merchandise for everyone that visits the FreePC area during the event, and following the matches CS:GO devs will be signing merchandise for the community.
> If you're going to PAX, make sure you visit Valve at the Intel LanFest and take part in this event.


http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/4795/


----------



## di inferi

Is the Dev team going to PAX prime this weekend?

They better not be.

"pak01_000.vpk does not match the servers"

95% of the servers I attempt to join (official) kick me for this.

Fix it.

And no; it is not on my end.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Is the Dev team going to PAX prime this weekend?
> They better not be.
> "pak01_000.vpk does not match the servers"
> 95% of the servers I attempt to join (official) kick me for this.
> Fix it.
> And no; it is not on my end.


Yes the Dev Team will be at PAX Prime this weekend, that is correct.

Must be a issue your end as I, as well as everyone else I know who has this game (70+) do not have this issue. I suggest completely uninstalling your game or try this method....

Code:



Code:


Go to your steam folder 
(usually: My computer -> C: --> Program Files --> Steam --> Steamapps --> common --> Counter-Strike Global Offensive --> csgo 
And delete pak01_000.vpk

Then login to your steam account 
- Go to "games" tab 
- click counter-strike: Global offensive 
- Select properties 
- Find "Verify intergrity of the files" or "chache files" (OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT)--> It should download 1-5 files.. 
- Let it check/fix your cs:go

Tell me how that goes.


----------



## HK_47

My only complaint is the screen goes blank when downloading a custom map, there should be a loading bar or something to tell you whats going on.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> My only complaint is the screen goes blank when downloading a custom map, there should be a loading bar or something to tell you whats going on.


Agreed, I noticed this as well the other day when downloading a custom map.

I'm guessing the SteamWorks thing may be the reason for this. As that will be implemented soon...


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ESEA. Streams get posted on ESEA often as well. HLTV is a good news Source, as well as ESEA News.
> Sounds like you're spraying to be honest. I've yet to have any of these issues people are describing, but I also mainly play in 102/128 tick scrim/pub servers. *I refuse to play in 64 tick.*


And when he does, We wreck full teams accordingly.

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/559824352552996599/0D3DA99B0C8998A79AAFE1C70AEEE2B7040F6622/

negav2g00d lata.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes the Dev Team will be at PAX Prime this weekend, that is correct.
> Must be a issue your end as I, as well as everyone else I know who has this game (70+) do not have this issue. I suggest completely uninstalling your game or try this method....
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Go to your steam folder
> (usually: My computer -> C: --> Program Files --> Steam --> Steamapps --> common --> Counter-Strike Global Offensive --> csgo
> And delete pak01_000.vpk
> Then login to your steam account
> - Go to "games" tab
> - click counter-strike: Global offensive
> - Select properties
> - Find "Verify intergrity of the files" or "chache files" (OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT)--> It should download 1-5 files..
> - Let it check/fix your cs:go
> 
> Tell me how that goes.


Been there done that. This isn't my first rodeo. If something as simple as that fixed the problem then I wouldn't be complaining. It's server side.

It's not just a problem I am having. I see people constantly being kicked with this message.

A Google search will bring up plenty of others experiencing the issue.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Been there done that. This isn't my first rodeo. If something as simple as that fixed the problem then I wouldn't be complaining. It's server side.
> It's not just a problem I am having. I see people constantly being kicked with this message.
> A Google search will bring up plenty of others experiencing the issue.


Can you throw up some IP's since this is a server side issue as you say?

Again, I've yet to experience this. I already know about this issue, and the above fix has fixed it for many users already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> And when he does, We wreck full teams accordingly.
> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/559824352552996599/0D3DA99B0C8998A79AAFE1C70AEEE2B7040F6622/
> negav2g00d lata.


Lol, too bad they only thought you were cheating.







I didn't get a shoutout..hahah


----------



## RogueRAZR

I have been loving this game!
My only problem are some stability issues.

For some bizarre reason the game likes to randomly crash to the desktop in the middle of games. Can't figure out what's causing it.

Any way I got some killer gungame game play footage...
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5A3CB9496009AB0A


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Can you throw up some IP's since this is a server side issue as you say?
> Again, I've yet to experience this. I already know about this issue, and the above fix has fixed it for many users already.
> Lol, too bad they only thought you were cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a shoutout..hahah


If they thought he was cheating then they wouldn't want none of this


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/4839/

Quote:


> The PAX CS:GO Community Event and ESWC NA Qualifiers are rapidly approaching, and today's update includes some features designed to enhance the spectator experience.
> Thanks to helpful feedback both from community members on the Steam forums and from pro players like Volcano, we've adjusted the observer and spectator UI, which now include:
> A UI showing both team's active weapon, player name, health, armor, etc, when spectating a 10 player match.
> X-ray vision so dead observers can see their own teammates through walls.
> A new convar "sv_competitive_official_5v5″ that allows connected spectators to see both teams in x-ray, and forces a match to display 5v5 scoreboards regardless of maxplayers setting (Allows setting maxplayers to 12 to allow spectators into a 5v5 match).


This update is pretty sick, will make spectating matches so much easier to catch all the action.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/08/4839/
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The PAX CS:GO Community Event and ESWC NA Qualifiers are rapidly approaching, and today's update includes some features designed to enhance the spectator experience.
> Thanks to helpful feedback both from community members on the Steam forums and from pro players like Volcano, we've adjusted the observer and spectator UI, which now include:
> A UI showing both team's active weapon, player name, health, armor, etc, when spectating a 10 player match.
> X-ray vision so dead observers can see their own teammates through walls.
> A new convar "sv_competitive_official_5v5″ that allows connected spectators to see both teams in x-ray, and forces a match to display 5v5 scoreboards regardless of maxplayers setting (Allows setting maxplayers to 12 to allow spectators into a 5v5 match).
> 
> 
> 
> This update is pretty sick, will make spectating matches so much easier to catch all the action.
Click to expand...



Looks very good.


----------



## charlesquik

nah i really dont like the news hud when dead... this is so kiddish and l4d look


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> nah i really dont like the news hud when dead... this is so kiddish and l4d look


It looks similar to ESEA version. CS:GO version seems more readable at a glance.



The glow will make it easier for spectators/broadcasters to follow what is going on imho. There are a lot of good moments missed because spectator was on another player.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> It looks similar to ESEA version. CS:GO version seems more readable at a glance.
> 
> The glow will make it easier for spectators/broadcasters to follow what is going on imho. There are a lot of good moments missed because spectator was on another player.


Ding ding ding! This man has it, its amazing for spectators and what was needed to continually grow this game in the e-Sports community.

The whole X-ray/L4D seeing teammates through wall will immensely help when spectating matches to catch more action. Too much action was missed previously, and it made the game non-spectator friendly. For GO and any other eSport game to succeed now days is a good spectator function.

People want to watch matches where top players are playing!


----------



## charlesquik

then u can ghost to ur teammate? and I miss the free camera so much ;( was able to find the secret of map


----------



## arredondo

Is there a link that describes all of the weapon changes from Source to GO? I want to check out stuff like the shotgun buff mentioned above.


----------



## abdidas

When I saw this last night I thought it was a glitch at first lool


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> then u can ghost to ur teammate? and I miss the free camera so much ;( was able to find the secret of map


How is this going to allow you to ghost to your teammates? You can ONLY see your own teammates through the wall. I don't see how this would be considered ghosting at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arredondo*
> 
> Is there a link that describes all of the weapon changes from Source to GO? I want to check out stuff like the shotgun buff mentioned above.


Negative. Source and GO are completely two different games, especially how the recoil/spread system works. It would be like trying to compare BF3 guns and the latest CoD guns.


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO ESWC NA Qualifiers LIVE!

This event is at PAX!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CS:GO ESWC NA Qualifiers LIVE!
> This event is at PAX!


WATCHED IT WHILE THERE!


----------



## snoball

By far, this is the funniest thing I have ever seen in a game. Loving CS GO.










http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=93735350&insideModal=1&showComments=0


----------



## HK_47

ok, I have a question here, Is there any way to disable these annoying popups?


----------



## Sugi

Hey everyone, I just got counter strike GO over the weekend. I am enjoying it a lot! Played some of source and 1.6 back in the day! I am looking to play with some OCN'er here. PM me please!

For the people that play in Surround Vision or eyefinity, what do you use fix the hud? I have a tried a couple of tools from wsgf and I am worried I might get ban for the use of these correction tools. Any thoughts or comments on this?


----------



## Riou

There is the OCN CS:GO Steam group listed in the OP.


----------



## Sugi

Riou, going have to wait until I get home. Steam is blocked from my job. :S


----------



## Tom114

Ok, I bought the game this weekend and I like it. But I have a problem, it chrashes almost like every 5-10 minutes. Its really frustrating.

Is this a known issue and is there a fix?


----------



## Sugi

Tom114, I as well just got the game over the weekend and I didn't have any issues at all with crashes or such. :S


----------



## remz1337

hey guys, just wondering, i just bought a turtle beach earforce DX11 headset but couldn't figure out if it is better with 5.1 speaker or headset setting. what's better for surround/sound experience with that headset?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom114*
> 
> Ok, I bought the game this weekend and I like it. But I have a problem, it chrashes almost like every 5-10 minutes. Its really frustrating.
> Is this a known issue and is there a fix?


Are you getting any types of errors? Are you playing on Official Servers or Community servers? Have you verified your Game Cache/Files? We need more information besides the game is crashing to help you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> hey guys, just wondering, i just bought a turtle beach earforce DX11 headset but couldn't figure out if it is better with 5.1 speaker or headset setting. what's better for surround/sound experience with that headset?


Test both settings out and see which one you can hear better positional sounds with.


----------



## remz1337

i did, but i didn't noticed any difference that's why i was asking :\


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remz1337*
> 
> i did, but i didn't noticed any difference that's why i was asking :\


None at all? You should at the very least notice that in 5.1 it's louder I believe. I personally use 5.1 paired up with my HD555's. Some reason directional sounds are way more precise this way on my setup.


----------



## remz1337

that's the answer i was looking for, i'll go with 5.1^^ thanks


----------



## dmasteR

Possible 1.6 Million dollar tournament for GO.

http://www.cadred.org/News/Article/183526/

http://news.esea.net/csgo/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=11693


----------



## Ghooble

EPS Qualifiers *In german lol*


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 9/14/2012
> 
> [ GAME ]
> - Added third-person gunshot flinch reaction animations for all players
> - Molotovs and incendiary grenades now explode in mid air if they haven't touched the ground after a small amount of time has passed
> - Molotovs and incendiary grenades now no longer throw shorter than the other grenade types
> - Fixed grenades bouncing really high if you threw them straight at the ground
> - Fixed grenades that don't have a timer (like the smoke) not detonating if they found a spot to continually bounce and not touch what was considered "the ground"
> - Fixed a bug in bullet penetration where a bullet would penetrate walls much thicker than intended when the first brush the bullet hit was a detail brush.
> - Fixed a rare case when server reservation would not load correct map on official servers
> - Flipped MP7 viewmodel fire selector from safety to full-auto
> 
> [ UI ]
> - Fixed spectator glows not updating state often enough which could allow glows to show at the wrong time
> - Fixed player target ID names not showing properly in some cases when observing/spectating
> - Fixed the spectator UI showing in Arms Race
> - Fixed player not auto observing their killer after the death camera if no bot was available to take over
> - Fixed round in spectator screen not updating if you connected mid round
> - If all players on a team share the same team tag, the scoreboard and spectator team names will display the players' team name (steam group name)
> - Improved rendering performance of text UI elements
> 
> [ COMMUNITY ]
> - Added default loading screen for direct connects and custom maps that shows loading progress
> - Fixed server console say command to deliver text to all connected clients
> - sv_password can now be set on community dedicated servers when they have no players connected and will be enforced.
> - Matchmaking: blocking relationships do not prevent direct server joins, they only filter during matchmaking
> - sv_pure: VPK files contain the necessary hashes so the dedicated servers do not need to compute them at startup but can be checked with the command "sv_pure_checkvpk"


Update Released 9/14/2012


----------



## Blooddrunk

Game ran fine in beta, bought retail and I dip in the high teens FPS wise in any firefight. This is with running it like a potato.

Not even TF2 runs this bad on my PC with 4xaa 8xaf.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Game ran fine in beta, bought retail and I dip in the high teens FPS wise in any firefight. This is with running it like a potato.
> Not even TF2 runs this bad on my PC with 4xaa 8xaf.


Have you tried validating your game or even deleting the whole game? Performance went up for me since beta.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you tried validating your game or even deleting the whole game? Performance went up for me since beta.


Yeah thats what I'm going to do before going to bed tonight. Was holding out to see if the patch fixed the issue.

Edit - Verifying helped a bit. I can now max it again. There is still some choking during heavy firefights but not to the point where my input is lagging like before.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Can anyone with CF 6xxx series tell me what kind of FPS you're getting.

I find it odd that I get 90~150 FPS with 6850's in CF, with mostly everything at highest settings, save for shaders running at high instead of very high, and 4xMSAA.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Can anyone with CF 6xxx series tell me what kind of FPS you're getting.
> I find it odd that I get 90~150 FPS with 6850's in CF, with mostly everything at highest settings, save for shaders running at high instead of very high, and 4xMSAA.


Im getting 180-250 fps with a single 6850 and a i3 2100.

EDIT : That was on medium, more like 120-150 maxed.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Can anyone with CF 6xxx series tell me what kind of FPS you're getting.
> 
> I find it odd that I get 90~150 FPS with 6850's in CF, with mostly everything at highest settings, save for shaders running at high instead of very high, and 4xMSAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting 180-250 fps with a single 6850 and a i3 2100.
Click to expand...

At what resolution, settings, etc?


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> At what resolution, settings, etc?


1680x1050, max settings.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Can anyone with CF 6xxx series tell me what kind of FPS you're getting.
> I find it odd that I get 90~150 FPS with 6850's in CF, with mostly everything at highest settings, save for shaders running at high instead of very high, and 4xMSAA.


Does sound odd. I'm currently running a GTX 470 which is similar to the 6850 I believe in performance. 200+ fps, 1920 x 1080 everything maxed out except AA. AA I have turned off. I never dip below 200 unless I'm typing... that UI when typing seems to drop my fps by about 50+ lol.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Can anyone with CF 6xxx series tell me what kind of FPS you're getting.
> I find it odd that I get 90~150 FPS with 6850's in CF, with mostly everything at highest settings, save for shaders running at high instead of very high, and 4xMSAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does sound odd. I'm currently running a GTX 470 which is similar to the 6850 I believe in performance. 200+ fps, 1920 x 1080 everything maxed out except AA. AA I have turned off. I never dip below 200 unless I'm typing... that UI when typing seems to drop my fps by about 50+ lol.
Click to expand...

Damnit.









Well I think your 470 is +/- ~ 15% better on average, if not a bit more than a single 6850. But I mean with two I'm +/- ~15% better on average than a stock GTX580........ (theoretically with awesome CF performance/game etc etc).

Well I just reverted back to 12.1 drivers from 12.6. Maybe this will solve my issue. I HOPE.

( *edit* )

*NOPE.* Something isn't jamming. Not sure what. 1 card ( CF disabled via CCC) = 90~100FPS, CF enabled = 90~150FPS. 12.1 with 12.8 CAP2 installed.

































I'd like to figure this out. Any ideas? I've already tried a few suggestions found around Steam threads and other various Google searches...


----------



## sepheroth003

No ideas on CF issues but with a 6970 I run 242fps almost constantly. Few of the newer maps like de_lake its in the 160+ range but still not bad.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Damnit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think your 470 is +/- ~ 15% better on average, if not a bit more than a single 6850. But I mean with two I'm +/- ~15% better on average than a stock GTX580........ (theoretically with awesome CF performance/game etc etc).
> Well I just reverted back to 12.1 drivers from 12.6. Maybe this will solve my issue. I HOPE.
> ( *edit* )
> *NOPE.* Something isn't jamming. Not sure what. 1 card ( CF disabled via CCC) = 90~100FPS, CF enabled = 90~150FPS. 12.1 with 12.8 CAP2 installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to figure this out. Any ideas? I've already tried a few suggestions found around Steam threads and other various Google searches...


Does 90-100 FPS feels problematic for you?

My guess is that the Xfire support is just bad.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Does 90-100 FPS feels problematic for you?
> 
> My guess is that the Xfire support is just bad.


Well, you can feel a difference when you're playing at 150 FPS versus 90, or lower, yes. But that's not so much what I'm trying to figure out - I can deal with the difference in 'feel'.

What I can't understand is poor performance from what should be destroying a game FPS wise.









Makes no sense that _two 6850's_ (both perfectly working and not even overclocked) shouldn't be getting less than 200FPS either constant or in the 180~200 FPS range _constantly_.

You could be right though, could be crappy CF performance (drivers).









But supposedly 12.8 CAP2 provides improved CSGO performance on CF setups.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Well, you can feel a difference when you're playing at 150 FPS versus 90, or lower, yes. But that's not so much what I'm trying to figure out - I can deal with the difference in 'feel'.
> What I can't understand is poor performance from what should be destroying a game FPS wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes no sense that _two 6850's_ (both perfectly working and not even overclocked) shouldn't be getting less than 200FPS either constant or in the 180~200 FPS range _constantly_.
> You could be right though, could be crappy CF performance (drivers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But supposedly 12.8 CAP2 provides improved CSGO performance on CF setups.


Assuming that you have a 120hz monitor, you shouldnt be able to notice if you're playing at 150 fps.

My guess is just bad xfire support. That's the main reason why I sold 2 of my 3 6850 and got a GTX 580 instead. When it works, it's great, but when it doesnt work, well.. that's it.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Assuming that you have a 120hz monitor, you shouldnt be able to notice if you're playing at 150 fps.
> My guess is just bad xfire support. That's the main reason why I sold 2 of my 3 6850 and got a GTX 580 instead. When it works, it's great, but when it doesnt work, well.. that's it.


It's not even a matter of hertz, and take no offense but again - it's not about what kind of FPS is playable or what I should expect due to differences in hertz among various monitors and their capable output.










It's about whether or not I'm getting the performance I should be, regardless of my monitor. My monitor is not inhibiting FPS, something else is. And it could be (you could be right) a simple matter of drivers or CF support with CSGO. I don't know.

All I know is the performance I'm seeing should be a lot better in terms of FPS....


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> It's not even a matter of hertz, and take no offense but again - it's not about what kind of FPS is playable or what I should expect due to differences in hertz among various monitors and their capable output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about whether or not I'm getting the performance I should be, regardless of my monitor. My monitor is not inhibiting FPS, something else is. And it could be (you could be right) a simple matter of drivers or CF support with CSGO. I don't know.
> All I know is the performance I'm seeing should be a lot better in terms of FPS....


Just keep in mind that a 60hz monitor can only display 60 frame per seconds, no matter the amount of frames that are rendered by your graphic card.









But yeah, I can understand your disapointement. Skyrim at launch was pretty terrible when it comes to Xfire scaling. Diablo 3 had also no support for xfire, that's most likely what made me give up about it.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Just keep in mind that a 60hz monitor can only display 60 frame per seconds, no matter the amount of frames that are rendered by your graphic card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I can understand your disapointement. Skyrim at launch was pretty terrible when it comes to Xfire scaling. Diablo 3 had also no support for xfire, that's most likely what made me give up about it.


And while I appreciate you offering your consult, I hope you realize that regardless of hertz and displayed frames that game engines in-and-of-themselves do not operate identically to each other; as is so prevalent in COD4, where some maneuvers are not possible at lower than 200 FPS.

As such is the same case with CS, CS:S, and seemingly CS:GO. 30 FPS does not 'feel' the same (regardless of the technology used to display the game, be it DLP, Projection, CRT, LCD, LED-backlit LCD, or Plasma) as does 60 FPS, as does 90 FPS, as does 100+.

I've played many FPS games for nearly two decades now and I can assure you that I'm _very aware_ of (current and past) display hardware and its capabilities.









So to again get back to my point, I should be seeing performance in the 150+ constant range (or so it would seem with the hardware I have) or better. But this is not the case...

It has no bearing on playability, hertz, or monitor technology. It is simply down to poor CF performance (perhaps on my own settings, my own fault), drivers, or the game. I can't with certainty say which, which is why I am asking for suggestions!


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> And while I appreciate you offering your consult, I hope you realize that regardless of hertz and displayed frames that game engines in-and-of-themselves do not operate identically to each other; as is so prevalent in COD4, where some maneuvers are not possible at lower than 200 FPS.
> As such is the same case with CS, CS:S, and seemingly CS:GO. 30 FPS does not 'feel' the same (regardless of the technology used to display the game, be it DLP, Projection, CRT, LCD, LED-backlit LCD, or Plasma) as does 60 FPS, as does 90 FPS, as does 100+.
> I've played many FPS games for nearly two decades now and I can assure you that I'm _very aware_ of (current and past) display hardware and its capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to again get back to my point, I should be seeing performance in the 150+ constant range (or so it would seem with the hardware I have) or better. But this is not the case...
> It has no bearing on playability, hertz, or monitor technology. It is simply down to poor CF performance (perhaps on my own settings, my own fault), drivers, or the game. I can't with certainty say which, which is why I am asking for suggestions!


Actually, this is very interesting! I know that we are getting off-topic, but would you mind telling what kind of differences you are able to notice between such amount of frames?

As for your problem, there is nothing much that you can do beside keeping your CAP up to date, i'm afraid.
One way to bump the frame-rate would be to reduce the AA, but you most likely already know that.

I'm asking because I am still a newbie in the FPS scene. I recently got my hands on CS GO and I am really enjoying my time here, but I am mostly playing RTSs, and some MOBAs. Framerate doesnt really matters in this case, as long as it's over 30-50.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I can only suggest that you cap your FPS to each and try to feel the difference between them. The most notable games you'll really 'feel' it will be CS 1.6, COD4 and give UT a try with it.


----------



## kezR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Does 90-100 FPS feels problematic for you?
> 
> My guess is that the Xfire support is just bad.


dude i swear on my life i notice a difference between 60fps and 120fps on a 60hz monitor it just feels smoother, 60 feels really choppy and freezes every 10 seconds while 120 on a 60hz feels actually really smooth but a lot of ppl disagree with this, many cs players actually tell the difference too


----------



## EvgeniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kezR*
> 
> dude i swear on my life i notice a difference between 60fps and 120fps on a 60hz monitor it just feels smoother, 60 feels really choppy and freezes every 10 seconds while 120 on a 60hz feels actually really smooth but a lot of ppl disagree with this, many cs players actually tell the difference too


Adaptive VSync


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kezR*
> 
> dude i swear on my life i notice a difference between 60fps and 120fps on a 60hz monitor it just feels smoother, 60 feels really choppy and freezes every 10 seconds while 120 on a 60hz feels actually really smooth but a lot of ppl disagree with this, many cs players actually tell the difference too
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive VSync
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with Adaptive Vsync, it has to do with the game engine (mostly).


----------



## Ghooble

Ganja. This may sound weird but have you thought that maybe your FPS issue stems from your cpu? The 3 people here (myself being 1) have high FPS and all of us use 2500/2600k's. Just a thought


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Ganja. This may sound weird but have you thought that maybe your FPS issue stems from your cpu? The 3 people here (myself being 1) have high FPS and all of us use 2500/2600k's. Just a thought


Could be, but I don't believe it to be. When one card gets 90~100 and then enabling the second brings it closer to ~150 on the high end, that tells me it has something to do with drivers, configuration or something along those lines. Its not as though I'm running low settings and a low resolution that would be restricted by my CPU.









But one thing I do notice is that the FPS display in net_graph doesn't seem to correlate with the same display as cl_showfps.

And with a FRAPS recording I note similar yet differing results, with a min of 97 and average of 146. Something is causing the FPS to drop, just not sure what. CPU load is negligent, as I haven't seen it go beyond ~50%. One thing I may play around with tomorrow is setting the -thread command to various settings, seeing if something changes/improves.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Could be, but I don't believe it to be. When one card gets 90~100 and then enabling the second brings it closer to ~150 on the high end, that tells me it has something to do with drivers, configuration or something along those lines. Its not as though I'm running low settings and a low resolution that would be restricted by my CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one thing I do notice is that the FPS display in net_graph doesn't seem to correlate with the same display as cl_showfps.
> And with a FRAPS recording I note similar yet differing results, with a min of 97 and average of 146. Something is causing the FPS to drop, just not sure what. CPU load is negligent, as I haven't seen it go beyond ~50%. One thing I may play around with tomorrow is setting the -thread command to various settings, seeing if something changes/improves.


You should try Overclocking more or dropping your existing OC to see if the FPS changes. I'm not sure how multithreaded this game is but it might be using 50% of your cores and just not have the single threaded performance that you think it does? Maybe?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Could be, but I don't believe it to be. When one card gets 90~100 and then enabling the second brings it closer to ~150 on the high end, that tells me it has something to do with drivers, configuration or something along those lines. Its not as though I'm running low settings and a low resolution that would be restricted by my CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one thing I do notice is that the FPS display in net_graph doesn't seem to correlate with the same display as cl_showfps.
> And with a FRAPS recording I note similar yet differing results, with a min of 97 and average of 146. Something is causing the FPS to drop, just not sure what. CPU load is negligent, as I haven't seen it go beyond ~50%. One thing I may play around with tomorrow is setting the -thread command to various settings, seeing if something changes/improves.


-thread command is useless. It's a pre-OB engine command.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Ganja. This may sound weird but have you thought that maybe your FPS issue stems from your cpu? The 3 people here (myself being 1) have high FPS and all of us use 2500/2600k's. Just a thought


Using a i3-2100 I can achieve around 150 FPS maxed out.

I'm not sure the FPS that my sign build can get. I really doubt that it's a CPU bottleneck to be honest.


----------



## GanjaSMK

The even more odd end of it is that having AA on or off doesn't seem to make a difference, save for obvious improvement in visual quality with it on.









It's not a big deal. Just bothers me. Doesn't seem right, at all.


----------



## Riou

It may be a CPU bottleneck. CS:GO runs fast on my i7 920 and i7 2500k. I can try running CS:GO on my AMD Ph.II 955BE home server, but I need to install a decent video card first.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> It may be a CPU bottleneck. CS:GO runs fast on my i7 920 and i7 2500k. I can try running CS:GO on my AMD Ph.II 955BE home server, but I need to install a decent video card first.


Yeah it could be but I really don't think it is. Not unless whatever tweaks they've done somehow require enormous amounts of CPU effort above/beyond what previously was/is required by TF2/Portal 2, etc etc.

I mean - BF3 scales incredibly with 6850's in CF, obviously not as well as they could if I upped my overclock and/or had SB/IB.

Same in Bulletstorm, same for COD4, etc etc.... scaling is excellent.

Just can't pin it down with CS:GO. Not even sure if it's a widespread kind of deal or if it's just me, but I'm sure it's probably just me.


----------



## Chris++

Mmm, I'm usually not one to beg, but I would love if someone could get me an invite for GS:GO, I spent so much time on CSS that for a time I developed Gamer Claw (hand was on WASD position even outside of computer play), I just love it <3

That, and the chance to use the latest Source Engine SDK (needs CS:GO Installed) is just so tempting.

If anyone can hook me up, I would be very grateful ^_^


----------



## splinterize

Nevermind :S


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris++*
> 
> Mmm, I'm usually not one to beg, but I would love if someone could get me an invite for GS:GO, I spent so much time on CSS that for a time I developed Gamer Claw (hand was on WASD position even outside of computer play), I just love it <3
> 
> That, and the chance to use the latest Source Engine SDK (needs CS:GO Installed) is just so tempting.
> 
> If anyone can hook me up, I would be very grateful ^_^












You realize it has gone to market, right?









It's no longer beta, and is a mere $14.99 USD.


----------



## Chris++

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize it has gone to market, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no longer beta, and is a mere $14.99 USD.


What???

BRB, *changes pants*

I was completely clueless of this, getting this as soon as I get my paycheck


----------



## Sast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris++*
> 
> What???
> BRB, *changes pants*
> I was completely clueless of this, getting this as soon as I get my paycheck


It's been out for a few weeks now!


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Can anyone with CF 6xxx series tell me what kind of FPS you're getting.
> I find it odd that I get 90~150 FPS with 6850's in CF, with mostly everything at highest settings, save for shaders running at high instead of very high, and 4xMSAA.


Im getting 300fps with maximum setting with my 6970 ummm


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Im getting 300fps with maximum setting with my 6970 ummm


You get 300 fps _sometimes_. Not constant. My setup dips at times.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> You get 300 fps _sometimes_. Not constant. My setup dips at times.


Or he could be running at a lower resolution, and how many players are in the server also affect the FPS drastically. 300FPS constant seems very reasonable depending on all these circumstances.


----------



## TehStone

This game came out so quietly! Right at the height of summer vacations and such... I picked it up yesterday and I'm in love










Maxed settings on one GTX 470, fully playable. The graphics are disappointing but whatcha gonna do.


----------



## opi

I get 300+ constantly all the time. Never ever dips below 300 even in large scale firefights with everything at max









Anyways I am no newb to the CS scene. I played CSS exclusively for a year or 2 like 4-5 years ago and even participated in TWL and CAL but my team sucked so we got nowhere (we did however get top 50 in BF2 TWL which I was super proud of lol). I am a little rusty but getting better faster since I am no newb. But I have forgotten some tricks and tips that I used to know. I know the holy grail of tips which is the strafe-stop-shoot-repeat technique. But can any fresh good CSGO players give me some advanced tips on accuracy andshooting? I know the AK in this game does well only in 2 burst instead of 3 and the M4 performs best at 3 round burst instead of 4. Some examples:

1. when running and I see an enemy should I stop immediately and shoot for the head? Or immediately strafe and aim for the head?

2. I have seen ALOT of players use the crouch-shoot style. I remember back in CSS i was told by numerous people that it was a bad technique and a bad habit to do in any range and situation except sometimes when you are defending, and even then it was rare when you did. Does that still hold water? Are the people who use that style newbs to the CS series? Or is the accuracy boost when crouching and the movement penalty greater now so it made it a good tactic to use?

Any other advanced tips are mucho appreciated.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> I get 300+ constantly all the time. Never ever dips below 300 even in large scale firefights with everything at max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I am no newb to the CS scene. I played CSS exclusively for a year or 2 like 4-5 years ago and even participated in TWL and CAL but my team sucked so we got nowhere (we did however get top 50 in BF2 TWL which I was super proud of lol). I am a little rusty but getting better faster since I am no newb. But I have forgotten some tricks and tips that I used to know. I know the holy grail of tips which is the strafe-stop-shoot-repeat technique. But can any fresh good CSGO players give me some advanced tips on accuracy andshooting? I know the AK in this game does well only in 2 burst instead of 3 and the M4 performs best at 3 round burst instead of 4. Some examples:
> 
> 1. when running and I see an enemy should I stop immediately and shoot for the head? Or immediately strafe and aim for the head?
> 
> 2. I have seen ALOT of players use the crouch-shoot style. I remember back in CSS i was told by numerous people that it was a bad technique and a bad habit to do in any range and situation except sometimes when you are defending, and even then it was rare when you did. Does that still hold water? Are the people who use that style newbs to the CS series? Or is the accuracy boost when crouching and the movement penalty greater now so it made it a good tactic to use?
> 
> Any other advanced tips are mucho appreciated.


Um, the dynamics of public versus private play vary completely. In fact, if you plan on playing competitively with a team, I would suggest not playing on public servers at all. The questions you ask don't really have answers.

Some people are amazing when running and shooting somehow, and others can only shoot well while strafing. Others can't do jack with a hand gun and others can.

And basically, the game is about angles, however much less so in comparison to 1.6. Compared to Source though, the mechanics are better but only somewhat so.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> I get 300+ constantly all the time. Never ever dips below 300 even in large scale firefights with everything at max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I am no newb to the CS scene. I played CSS exclusively for a year or 2 like 4-5 years ago and even participated in TWL and CAL but my team sucked so we got nowhere (we did however get top 50 in BF2 TWL which I was super proud of lol). I am a little rusty but getting better faster since I am no newb. But I have forgotten some tricks and tips that I used to know. I know the holy grail of tips which is the strafe-stop-shoot-repeat technique. But can any fresh good CSGO players give me some advanced tips on accuracy andshooting? I know the AK in this game does well only in 2 burst instead of 3 and the M4 performs best at 3 round burst instead of 4. Some examples:
> 1. when running and I see an enemy should I stop immediately and shoot for the head? Or immediately strafe and aim for the head?
> 2. I have seen ALOT of players use the crouch-shoot style. I remember back in CSS i was told by numerous people that it was a bad technique and a bad habit to do in any range and situation except sometimes when you are defending, and even then it was rare when you did. Does that still hold water? Are the people who use that style newbs to the CS series? Or is the accuracy boost when crouching and the movement penalty greater now so it made it a good tactic to use?
> Any other advanced tips are mucho appreciated.


I'll upload some demos for you if you'd like.

http://play.esea.net/teams/60449

Currently playing for bushido! ESEA-Open 9-1 record. Unfortunately this season only has Open and Invite. It's hard to explain when to do what, as you need to take every situation into consideration. It depends a lot on the angles you're peeking at/from.

One thing I've noticed a lot, is that players don't strafe back after they've strafed to one side. So they you're about to peek a angle and you're strafing left to peek it. When strafing left, you'll want to tap right strafe to quickly stop, allowing 0 velocity accuracy practically instantly.


----------



## Sast

Quote:


> 1. when running and I see an enemy should I stop immediately and shoot for the head? Or immediately strafe and aim for the head?
> 
> 2. I have seen ALOT of players use the crouch-shoot style. I remember back in CSS i was told by numerous people that it was a bad technique and a bad habit to do in any range and situation except sometimes when you are defending, and even then it was rare when you did. Does that still hold water? Are the people who use that style newbs to the CS series? Or is the accuracy boost when crouching and the movement penalty greater now so it made it a good tactic to use?


1 - Ideally you should strafe and counter-strafe. What is that you ask? Well it's a well known fact that your accuracy is reduced when you move. But you are also easier to hit if you are stood still...so what can you do to stop this? Let me give an example -

You strafe to the left then when you want to shoot you hold right strafe (which when holding both will stop you on the spot) and shoot, then move and repeat, once you get the hang of it it appears as though you never actually stop but you keep the accuracy as though you were stopped. This was a huge benefit in 1.6, in CS:GO I haven't really practiced the idea (some say that it takes a split second for your accuracy to reset when you stop) so it might not even work?

EDIT - I didn't see drmasteR posted about this above me.

2 - I hardly ever crouch in CS, I often see people hiding round corners crouching, you see their body before they see you (the elbows and knees stick out) so you can almost always get the jump on them. Accuracy is increased while crouching, but stood still isn't far behind and you are more mobile when you aren't crouched. You may be a smaller target to hit but the chance you will be headshotted is increased as your head will be a large part of the target they're trying to hit.


----------



## dmasteR

I have a free 1 week Guest pass on ESEA if anyone is actually going to use it. First to PM gets it.

I get these all the time, so don't worry if you don't get it, and wanna try out ESEA before you subscribe.


----------



## opi

Yea ok cool thanks for the info guys. And I will def look into ESEA. I have been playing alot of TDM right now to shake the rustiness off and then I will start pubbing for a short while. Just long enough to get a nice ego boost and enjoy the game







and then check out ESEA and watch my ego hit rock bottom for a while lmao. But it's all good. I learned a very long time ago with my first FPS online game (BFV) that if you want to get better at a faster rate and a higher grade play in servers with extremely talented people.

Btw I meant strafe-->counter-strafe--->shoot instead of strafe and stop. I learned that trick in CSS and to me it was the holy grail of all tips. I sucked SO bad before that and couldn't seem to get any better until I read that trick. Since then I always scour the internet for advanced tips on FPS games even if Im already good.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Bringing back this thread because I've been enjoying the game. However it isn't working. I have a black screen freeze up every few minutes and it requires a complete computer reboot. So far no one knows a fix to this aside from turn off multi core rendering. Did that, fixed it. Now it's happening again. Anyone?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> Bringing back this thread because I've been enjoying the game. However it isn't working. I have a black screen freeze up every few minutes and it requires a complete computer reboot. So far no one knows a fix to this aside from turn off multi core rendering. Did that, fixed it. Now it's happening again. Anyone?


AMD FX CPU's seem to run into tons of issues with the game. Is your motherboard BIOS up to date? This fixes most of the issues.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> Bringing back this thread because I've been enjoying the game. However it isn't working. I have a black screen freeze up every few minutes and it requires a complete computer reboot. So far no one knows a fix to this aside from turn off multi core rendering. Did that, fixed it. Now it's happening again. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX CPU's seem to run into tons of issues with the game. Is your motherboard BIOS up to date? This fixes most of the issues.
Click to expand...

Yeah, unfortunately a lot of AMD Bulldozer CPUs have BSOD issues while playing certain games such as CS:GO and Borderlands 2. Updating the motherboard BIOS fixes a lot of crashing and performance issues.


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/251481246318866432%2Fphoto%2F1%2Flarge
Can anyone say Vertigo in the next patch? :]


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/251481246318866432%2Fphoto%2F1%2FlargeCan anyone say Vertigo in the next patch? :]


Looks like it might be kind of cool. Havent played that map since like 2001.


----------



## dmasteR

New blog post:


Quote:


> Lately we've been hinting at some of the big changes on the way for Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.
> On Monday, we will release a major update to CS:GO. It will feature a revised matchmaking system for Classic Competitive mode, two maps (the classic de_vertigo and the fast-paced ar_monastery), and a ton of bug fixes based on community feedback.


http://blog.counter-strike.net/


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> New blog post:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately we've been hinting at some of the big changes on the way for Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.
> On Monday, we will release a major update to CS:GO. It will feature a revised matchmaking system for Classic Competitive mode, two maps (the classic de_vertigo and the fast-paced ar_monastery), and a ton of bug fixes based on community feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/
Click to expand...

God please fix the crap audio.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> God please fix the crap audio.


Which sound setting are you using? Personally using 5.1 instead of headphones setting, and my directional sound is fairly close to as good as Source. Definitely not 1.6 good, but still can easily hear where players are with little to no thinking.

On the other hand, they need to fix the "ghost" sound bug again. This bug keeps coming back after every audio update. Gone on one Audio update, and then came back on the next Audio update.









Really hope they balance out vertigo though, map was a absolute disaster due to how unbalanced the map is. Its probably the most unbalanced map next to de_prodigy....

EDIT:

HPE developers designed ar_monastery.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> God please fix the crap audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which sound setting are you using? Personally using 5.1 instead of headphones setting, and my directional sound is fairly close to as good as Source. Definitely not 1.6 good, but still can easily hear where players are with little to no thinking.
> 
> On the other hand, they need to fix the "ghost" sound bug again. This bug keeps coming back after every audio update. Gone on one Audio update, and then came back on the next Audio update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope they balance out vertigo though, map was a absolute disaster due to how unbalanced the map is. Its probably the most unbalanced map next to de_prodigy....
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> HPE developers designed ar_monastery.
Click to expand...

Oh its not the positional audio I'm having issues with. I'm using a Xonar DG w/ 5.1 in-game and set to 8-channel audio on the DG, all is well there.

What I am talking about are the actual sounds. While the dialogue is funny, it's ******ed and poorly timed in a lot of instances but that's beside my actual issue: the _gun-firing_ audio.

The gun-firing audio is ridiculous. The only way I can accurately describe it is plasticky, bad-childrens-digital-hand-held-game style sounding, beyond unrealistic, and cartoony-ish.










The M4 is ******ed sounding, as is the AK, the MP7 sounds like its shooting rolls of toilet paper, and so on.........









I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks the gun sounds are stupid but I'm sure me and anyone who agrees are a complete minority.

On top of that there is the 'someone ghostly walking' bug you mentioned, the pistol-hip-firing bug, and why for the life of me are any of the grenades so slow to execute. It takes almost 1.5 seconds to actually 'toss' the damn things........ at least, seems that way to me.

And lastly on my ranting rant - what about the static crosshair? Can I just get a -1 gap crosshair that fits all weapons and doesn't change?







If it's perfect for an auto-wep (M4/AK) then it's too big for the pistol and ridiculously small in other ways......


----------



## dmasteR

Ya, I wasn't fond of the gun sounds either, though they don't seem to bother me anymore. I've probably just gotten used to them.

Unfortunately no way to get a static crosshair that's the same across all weapons.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, I wasn't fond of the gun sounds either, though they don't seem to bother me anymore. I've probably just gotten used to them.
> Unfortunately no way to get a static crosshair that's the same across all weapons.


If you set it to look like a CSS crosshair it barely moves at all and looks the same across all doesn't it?


----------



## Recipe7

The size of the static crosshair varies between weapons. They were wondering if it was possible to have the same exact size crosshair across all weapons.


----------



## PARTON

I used someone's crosshair config and it's almost exactly the same small cross for every weapon.

Linky


----------



## dmasteR

Update is out.

Will be posting the Release Notes when released...









Quote:


> [ NEW FEATURES AND CONTENT ]
> 
> -Replaced Competitive mode "Join in Progress" matchmaking system with "Queued" matchmaking.
> . -Searching for a Competitive game, either from "Find a Game" or "Play with Friends," will enter the player/s ( between 1 and 5 ) into a waiting queue. Once 10 compatible players are found then the game will begin.
> . -Players that disconnect from a match can reconnect to it from the main menu or abandon it. Abandoning a game will result in a cooldown period during which no new competitive match can be joined.
> . -Note: Elo will be recalibrated for the new matchmaking system over the coming weeks.
> -New maps:
> . -de_vertigo is now available for Classic Casual and Classic Competitive.
> . -ar_monastery is now available for Arms Race.
> 
> [ MINOR FIXES ]
> 
> -Weapon changes:
> . Reduced p90 kill award from 300% of default to 200%.
> . Reduced other SMG kill awards from 300% of default to 200%.
> . Increased Bizon kill award from default to 200%.
> . Reduced all shotguns' price by 300.
> -Guns are now considered "reloaded" at the point during the reload animation in which they visually appear to be reloaded - this allows you to switch away from a gun after the new magazine has been entered without having to wait until the whole reload animation has finished * the weapon refire delay after starting a reload is not affected.
> -Fixed HUD not showing during demo playback.
> -Changes to Matchmaking Lobby
> . -Removed global Join Button and added Join Buttons for individual friends in the Invite Friends section.
> . -Join state is now visible when you browse the friends list.
> . -Removed global Steam Profile button and added ability to click on any avatar image to see Steam Profile.
> . -Removed global Invite Button and added Invite Buttons for individual friends in the Invite Friends section.
> -Added new feature section to the main menu
> -Fixed issue that caused doors and other "pusher" entities to move at the wrong speed when the tick rate was > 64 Hz.
> -Fixed post-process blur effect getting enabled (and left on) during demo playback if the player invoked the buy menu.
> -Fixed MOTD on OSX.
> -Fixed scoreboard getting stuck in toggle mode after halftime sometimes.
> -Fixed ability to connect to community servers using server browser from in*game pause menu.
> -Fixed exploit where models could be subsituted via a hardware performance setting.
> -Fixed memory corruption related to bots cleaning up their occupied nav areas.
> -Fixed spectator glow materials not being precached.
> -Resolved several minor bugs to clean up console spew on launch and map load.
> -Fixed a crash associated with targetIDs and the sv_competitive_official_5v5 convar.
> -Votes that match or exceed the number needed to succeed now end the vote early instead of waiting for the timer to expire.
> -The radar now displays when a player or bomb is above and below you.
> -Reduced the aim punch that happens when shot in arms and legs as well as in the chest/stomach when wearing chest armor.
> -Slightly increased the velocity boost grenades get when thrown by moving players.
> -Fixed in-game voice chat not working with some microphones on OSX.
> -Added convars mp_teamname_t and mp_teamname_ct that allow overriding team names on the scoreboard.
> -Fixed grenade bounce being significantly reduced when tossed at the ground at most angles.
> -Fixed not being able to vote when spectating/observing or when the scoreboard was up.
> -Changes to warmup period:
> . -Players now respawn in the warmup period.
> . -Warmup periods now only end when the warmup time expires.
> . -Warmup period no longer allows friendly fire.
> -The community server browser warning pop*up can now be dismissed and told to never show again.
> -There is now a visual and audible change in place of the silence on planted c4 when its about to explode.
> -Fixed the medals on the main menu showing the wrong categories.
> -The Buy Previous hotkey in the buy menu now only buys things that you purchased in the previous round.
> -Fixed an exploit that let players infinitely spawn golden knives.
> -Fixed a case where if all players on both teams had the same clan team name the were considered on the same team.
> -Fixed a crash on startup when launching a game by joining a game server from Steam.


Oh and another blog post that you can read as well at:

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/10/5256/


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> -de_vertigo is now available for Classic Casual and Classic Competitive.


Haven't seen this map since 1.6 (I didnt play much CSS). Its cool they added it, however, I dont see it being picked up by leagues or played in scrims/pugs. Its just not a great map for competetive play.
Quote:


> Reduced p90 kill award from 300% of default to 200%.


This should help teams that lose pistol round. Helps balance the game IMO.
Quote:


> Reduced all shotguns' price by 300.


This is fun.
Quote:


> Fixed HUD not showing during demo playback.


This was much needed. You know how much work it was adding the graphics for kills from a demo to a youtube movie?
Quote:


> -Fixed scoreboard getting stuck in toggle mode after halftime sometimes.


Not fixed! Still toggled the 3 scrims I played last night.
Quote:


> -Added convars mp_teamname_t and mp_teamname_ct that allow overriding team names on the scoreboard.


This is kind of a neat feature I never thought of... for matches and league play.
Quote:


> -Fixed a crash associated with targetIDs and the sv_competitive_official_5v5 convar.


What is this? Need to look into it a little.
Quote:


> -Fixed not being able to vote when spectating/observing or when the scoreboard was up.


Finally, even when you tell people just to hold tab while voting, most people dont do it.
Quote:


> -Changes to warmup period:
> . -Players now respawn in the warmup period.
> . -Warmup periods now only end when the warmup time expires.
> . -Warmup period no longer allows friendly fire.


Love the changes to warmup.
Quote:


> -The community server browser warning pop*up can now be dismissed and told to never show again.


I had to push this button 3 times, think it finally took. Glad its there.
Quote:


> -There is now a visual and audible change in place of the silence on planted c4 when its about to explode.


The blue light is cool, the sound sounds like a camera taking a picture lol.
Quote:


> -The Buy Previous hotkey in the buy menu now only buys things that you purchased in the previous round.


Good fix. Was so annoying when it would buy every grenade but no main weapon.


----------



## dmasteR

The audible noise they added for the C4 is the Nightvision sound used in CSS. lol

I was so confused at first when it happened.


----------



## Ghooble

MAG7 is so much fun to mess with.


----------



## waylo88

What the hell did they do to pubs in this game? Been playing ESEA, but since my sub ran out, my friend and I figured we'd pub tonight. First of all, it takes like 5-10 minutes to find games now, then while in a game, if someone leaves, it asks if you want to continue with bots. It requires a UNANIMOUS vote to keep the game going? Really? Tried three different games over the span of like an hour and each one ended after 2-3 rounds since someone constantly would leave.

They completely ruined pubbing since its now impossible to not only find a game, but also keep one going.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> What the hell did they do to pubs in this game? Been playing ESEA, but since my sub ran out, my friend and I figured we'd pub tonight. First of all, it takes like 5-10 minutes to find games now, then while in a game, if someone leaves, it asks if you want to continue with bots. It requires a UNANIMOUS vote to keep the game going? Really? Tried three different games over the span of like an hour and each one ended after 2-3 rounds since someone constantly would leave.
> They completely ruined pubbing since its now impossible to not only find a game, but also keep one going.


Use community servers instead of match making....Match making was a huge joke anyways to be honest. No one actually good bothers with it.


----------



## waylo88

Are there actual 5v5 competitive servers? We looked last night and couldn't find anything but scoutzknivez, aim maps, or crappy 20v20 Office servers.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Are there actual 5v5 competitive servers? We looked last night and couldn't find anything but scoutzknivez, aim maps, or crappy 20v20 Office servers.


What do you mean? When you want a competitive server, even though you may not be up against anyone really all that 'decent', you choose 'Classic Competitive'.

Otherwise you find scrims at *#csgoscrim* on IRC/IRC-via-web.


----------



## waylo88

I know what classic competitive is, that's what I was initially complaining about. dmaster said to use the community servers, to which I said we couldn't find anything that offered 5v5 competitive games, it was all crappy gimmick servers. I actually just looked again and any server that was 12 slot or less was totally empty.

Guess I'll just wind up going back to paying for ESEA as pubbing in this game, whether its through match-making or the community servers is a joke.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I know what classic competitive is, that's what I was initially complaining about. dmaster said to use the community servers, to which I said we couldn't find anything that offered 5v5 competitive games, it was all crappy gimmick servers. I actually just looked again and any server that was 12 slot or less was totally empty.
> 
> Guess I'll just wind up going back to paying for ESEA as pubbing in this game, whether its through match-making or the community servers is a joke.


Why not just get 5, go to #csgoscrim for scrims, and then you don't have to pay-to-play?









I got suckered in to ESEA for a month or two. Couldn't stand that I had to pay-to-play. Bothers the hell out of me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Why not just get 5, go to #csgoscrim for scrims, and then you don't have to pay-to-play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got suckered in to ESEA for a month or two. Couldn't stand that I had to pay-to-play. Bothers the hell out of me.


Because scrims on IRC are a complete joke. You won't find anyone good on IRC scrimming, as elitist as that may sound, it's true. Unless you're in Europe, IRC can be helpful as they don't have ESEA...

EDIT: Most Europeans don't even use IRC to find scrims, mainly Open/Low level teams are still using IRC. IRC just became inefficient when ESEA became popular. Europe has a fairly equivalent version I believe, and now three's also ESEA for Europe.

People pay to play on ESEA to get better, learn the play styles of better players than them so they can counter these players. Also to play in currently the best League in North America.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Are there actual 5v5 competitive servers? We looked last night and couldn't find anything but scoutzknivez, aim maps, or crappy 20v20 Office servers.


You're out of luck if you're only looking for 5vs5 pubs. Literally anything outside of ESEA is not going to throw you with any half decent players. Agreed though, match making needs to be fixed, if a player leaves, the game is pretty much done unless no one votes No....


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Why not just get 5, go to #csgoscrim for scrims, and then you don't have to pay-to-play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got suckered in to ESEA for a month or two. Couldn't stand that I had to pay-to-play. Bothers the hell out of me.


I don't do that because I don't have five and I don't feel like going out and looking for ringers. I used to hate using IRC to get scrims though. I was the designated guy on our COD4 team and it was a pain in the ass.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because scrims on IRC are a complete joke. You won't find anyone good on IRC scrimming, as elitist as that may sound, it's true. Unless you're in Europe, IRC can be helpful as they don't have ESEA...
> You're out of luck if you're only looking for 5vs5 pubs. Literally anything outside of ESEA is not going to throw you with any half decent players. Agreed though, match making needs to be fixed, if a player leaves, the game is pretty much done unless no one votes No....


That really kind of blows. I play so much stuff that I hate paying money every month (granted its only $7, but still) for a game that I may play once every other weekend. I'll probably wind up going back down that road though as its the most convenient and the player base is much more skilled.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I don't do that because I don't have five and I don't feel like going out and looking for ringers. I used to hate using IRC to get scrims though. I was the designated guy on our COD4 team and it was a pain in the ass.
> That really kind of blows. I play so much stuff that I hate paying money every month (granted its only $7, but still) for a game that I may play once every other weekend. I'll probably wind up going back down that road though as its the most convenient and the player base is much more skilled.


Couldn't stand being on IRC either to be honest. I was pretty much forced to be on IRC to please sponsors back when GameSurge wasn't dead, and the competitive scene was still blooming.

Just looking at the stats page on GameSurge is halarious.

Top channel is #tf2.pug.na with 186 players. I remember back in the days when the top channels all had 1000+ people idling in each.


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, the last time I used IRC was when Black Ops released. My friends and I were desperately looking for a competitive FPS to scratch that itch. There were maybe 60-80 people tops ever in the #boscrim channel. IRC is dead in 2012.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *snip*


Yeah IRC sucks but what also sucks is coughing up money to play. I'm not in it for any league play so it makes no sense for me to pay-to-play. That's my only beef - paying on some client.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> *snip*


Aye well whatever floats your boat. To ESEA you must go if you want something competitive/above average.

I'm lucky in the sense that I have several friends who still like to 'scrim' and so we do what we do when we do it.


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/113jiv/esea_1week_trial_giveaway_v15/

One week free Trial for ESEA.

He has tons of codes!


----------



## Rickles

anyone else feel like move speed for strafe is a little fast?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> anyone else feel like move speed for strafe is a little fast?


Movespeed in general seems to be faster overall compared to previous games. I haven't actually checked though. I'll check a little later.


----------



## Rickles

Yea, I ask because when using a shotty it just feels off that people can so quickly strafe out of crosshair.


----------



## sepheroth003

I feel pretty good. Did an ESEA pug with one teammate against a CSS invite player and 2 of his friends (5on5 with ringers of course) and we lost 13-16. I was impressed we kept up that well.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

What happened to this game? there used to be alot more players :|


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What happened to this game? there used to be alot more players :|


Pubbing is absolutely broken/useless since they implemented that whole vote to end crap when someone leaves. Games never get played out because everyone votes to not continue playing with bots. I'd imagine that crap has driven quite a few players off.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What happened to this game? there used to be alot more players :|


A lot less pubbers than the other games currently. The majority of the people playing this game seem to be playing it competitively.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A lot less pubbers than the other games currently. The majority of the people playing this game seem to be playing it competitively.


Figures, I usually just play casual and arms race.

I do really good in both of those, but when it comes down to competitive I usually get my ass handed to me.


----------



## Ghooble

I play more Arms Race than I do Competitive, same thing I did in CSS. People are d-bags in Competitive. D-bags or idiots. That's what every team you get will be.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I play more Arms Race than I do Competitive, same thing I did in CSS. People are d-bags in Competitive. D-bags or idiots. That's what every team you get will be.


I hate to admit this because I play competively but you are correct. Lots of **** talkers and ignorant people in pugs/scrims. It does get annoying. Recently we've been playing exclusively ESEA, its not much better but makes me feel better because I can lower their karma for being a dbag.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I play more Arms Race than I do Competitive, same thing I did in CSS. People are d-bags in Competitive. D-bags or idiots. That's what every team you get will be.


It helps to mute mics, I have the option in CSGO is mute all mics once in a game because most of the time its like you said, tons of Dbags or annoying 12 year olds or flamers and even when its someone who actually wants to try and help the team they are being a bossy little kid.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Add this to your 'autoexec.cfg' file for easy support to enable/disable voice -

*voice_enable "1"
bind "F2" "incrementvar voice_scale .0 1.0 .5*"

By pressing F2, you get mute, half or full volume.


----------



## dmasteR

I may possibly be the only one, but I love the **** talking aspect in any competitive game. Just strides me to become better, more quickly it seems like from playing multiple games at the highest or near the top.

EDIT: Patch came out today...

Release notes for 10/11/2012

[ Minor Fixes ]
-Fixed bomb defusal resetting when a server lags below 20fps.
-Fixed a case where the round and timer were not being updated when spectating.
-Fixed another case where warmup alerts panel didn't show for late joiners.
-Fixed a crash that would happen when you died that associated with the spectator panel.
-Fixed general scaleform crashes.
-Made radio commands also selectable via the keypad numbers.
-Fixed enemies on radar that were above/below you showing their up/down indicators rotated.
-Made alive/dead state on the spectator UI easier to read.
-Replaced mp_teamname_t and mp_teamname_ct with mp_teamname_1 and mp_teamname_2 to disambiguate convars from sides in a mode that supports team switching at halftime. Now the names follow the teams after the switch. ( mp_teamname_1 is the team that first plays CT ).
-Changed spectator HUD to show which primary weapon each player has purchased during freeze time.
-Made spectator HUD show all grenades carried by each player.

[ Classic Competitive Changes ]
-Added an explanation about competitive mode rules to better explain its difference from other modes.
-Added save/restore of cash for competitive matches: When a player disconnects and reconnects in competitive mode, their pre-disconnect money will now be preserved.
-Added a button requiring players to ready-up when a competitive match is found. When all 10 players ready-up then the matchmaking servers lock them in for the match. Abandoning at any point after clicking the ACCEPT button will result in Competitive cooldown.
-Increased competitive cooldowns to 30 minutes for first offense, 2 hours for second offense and so on.
-Kicking a player no longer offers a vote to continue. The game will proceed with a bot in place of the kicked player.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

In the few weeks I've been playing this game, I've actually been really impressed with the community in pub games. Everyone I've talked to with a mic sounds at least college age or older. I've had literally 0 experiences with people getting upset or being dbags. I laughed pretty hard at a guy who talked on the mic like batman, but he only talked enough that he didn't ruin his own joke (One time when the bomb went off: "RACHELLLLLL"). I also enjoy a little friendly trashtalking though, so let the insults fly as long as you actually aren't nerdraging. It makes it personal and gives any game a little extra edge. I love that.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

One thing that I still don't understand is that the game tends to put me in a match where I have 100-180 ping and other times it puts me in a game where I have 45-55 ping.

But then again, It's probably like that because I'm on a wireless connection.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> One thing that I still don't understand is that the game tends to put me in a match where I have 100-180 ping and other times it puts me in a game where I have 45-55 ping.
> 
> But then again, It's probably like that because I'm on a wireless connection.


You can fix this by changing the max ping in your config file to 100 or 80. Then you will never be put in a match over that number.









It should go into your autoexec.cfg file:

*mm_dedicated_search_maxping "100"*


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/10/5443/


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/10/5443/


Comment on there:
Quote:


> Valve listening to those "pro players" ruined CSGO


I await his reasoning for this because he seems like a suckafoo


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Comment on there:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Valve listening to those "pro players" ruined CSGO
> 
> 
> 
> I await his reasoning for this because he seems like a suckafoo
Click to expand...

Youtube comment section are always full of trolls.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Youtube comment section are always full of trolls.


You're going to love his response then
Quote:


> Look at this fat beard nerd, this is typical person that gives **** tips to valve, valve can do epic games aslong they dont listen to ******ed nerds.


----------



## sepheroth003

Got my record RWS last night, 20.3


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/10/5443/


The flashes are nice for people who don't know them but the shooting technique should be common knowledge for anyone who's played CS 1.6 or CS:S in the last decade, even semi-competitively....









If you didn't know the AK shoots like that.... since 1.6 (ok a little diff but basically the same) ...


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/260557697013907457%2Fphoto%2F1


----------



## PsYcHo29388

not really related to csgo but someone tried hacking my steam account today.

I don't quite understand though, I only have 65 games, why would anyone want to hack me?


----------



## sepheroth003

5 days until ESWC and we have no clue how GOTV is going to work... I want info, gotta root for Area 51 next week!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> 5 days until ESWC and we have no clue how GOTV is going to work... I want info, gotta root for Area 51 next week!


Basically there will be a GOTV IP that you connect to in game which allows you to watch it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [ SPECTATING ]
> - Resurrected SourceTV as 'GOTV.'
> - Added a map overview that displays players, events, grenade detonations, etc. Can be drawn on in a select-able colored pen when spectating or if the "sv_competitive_official_5v5" convar is set to 1 on the server or if the client convar "mapoverview_allow_client_draw" is set on the client (drawings are not currently networked to other players).
> - Added free camera to spectator modes cycle.
> clamped hud_scaling to 0.95.
> - Added convar 'cl_spec_show_bindings' that toggles the visibility of the spectator key bindings.
> - Added spectator ability to toggle competitive scoreboard player data using the 'drop' command.
> - Extended team clan name support to the Team Select Screen. To use team clan name, all humans should match their Team name in Games->Settings, or the server admin can use the 'mp_teamname_1' and 'mp_teamname_2 convars.'
> - After halftime, teams no longer switch sides visually on the spectator screen, they now stay where they are and the team colors switch instead.
> - Created a server convar that lets you swap the default player side position manually (CTs on right and T's on left) called mp_spec_swapplayersides.
> - Made the hotkey that's assigned to jump to a player not change after half-time.
> - You can now display a country flag next to your custom team name on the spectator scoreboard by setting "mp_teamflag_1/2" to ISO Alpha-2 country code of the country you want to display.
> 
> [ CLASSIC COMPETITIVE ]
> - Introduced "Skill Groups", the new Skill Group emblems are now visible in the main menu and at the end of a competitive match. A players' Skill Group will be displayed after they achieve at least 10 competitive match wins.
> - Reworked conditions of valid match leaving: A vote to concede becomes available to the team that lost a player. Otherwise the match continues.
> - Number of players searching for a competitive match will display number of players compatible with the game type selected by player, for example players searching for "Dust II" will see a number of players searching for "Dust II" + "Defuse Mission", players searching for "Defuse Mission" will see sum of all players searching for "Defuse Mission" or any specific defuse map, and so on.
> - Estimated wait time for a competitive match now more accurately displays wait time based on the game type selected by player.
> 
> [ SERVER ADMINISTRATION ]
> - Added Save/Restore of match state.
> - Added convar 'mp_backup_round_file [fileprefix]' -- If set then server will save all played rounds information to files with this prefix. Backup file contains players information like KDA, MVPs, cash, kevlar, helmet, defuse kit, weapons and grenades and match score for first and second halves. In a case of a tournament server crash backup file can be loaded using ' mp_backup_restore_load_file'. The default is 'backup'
> - Added convar 'mp_backup_round_file_last' -- Every time a backup file is written the value of this convar gets updated to hold the name of the backup file.
> -Added concommand 'mp_backup_restore_list_files [number]' -- Lists recent backup round files matching the prefix, most recent files first, accepts a numeric parameter to limit the number of files displayed (default 5).
> - Added concommand 'mp_backup_restore_load_file [filename]' -- Loads the specified backup file and applies players information like KDA, MVPs, cash, kevlar, helmet, defuse kit, weapons and grenades; sets the match score for first and second half and starts next round.
> - Added convar 'mp_backup_round_file_pattern,' that defines the pattern for naming backup files using tokens. Example: %prefix%_%date%_%time%_%team1%_%team2%_%map%_round%round%_score_%score1%_%score2%.txt. The default pattern results in 'backup_roundNN.txt'
> - Whitelisted 'mp_logdetail' convar.
> - Added convar 'sv_damage_print_enable', that determines whether damage given and received is visible in the console after a player is killed.
> - Added 'cl_bobcycle' to 'sv_competitive_minspec'. It's now restricted to the defauklt 0.98 on servers that have 'sv_competitive_minspec' enabled.
> - Made all server cash_ convars notify players when they are changed.
> - Servers running with sv_pausable 1 will now correctly display 'server paused' UI element on clients when server is paused using 'pause' command.
> - Added mp_spectators_max convar to control how many spectators are allowed in a match.
> - Added convar mp_halftime_pausetimer that will indefinitely pause the halftime timer.
> - Added convar mp_warmup_pausetimer that will pause the warmup period indefinitely. *Warmup periods shorter than 6 seconds cannot be paused.
> 
> [ PERFORMANCE ]
> - Performance improvements for users running on AMD systems.
> - Fixed a major performance problem for users running Bitdefender antivirus software.
> 
> [ BUG FIXES ]
> - Fixed two crashes that could happen if you were on a team and went to spectator team.
> - Fixed the timer display on the hud still showing even when the bomb was planted.
> - Fixed avatar scaling issues on the spectator hud as well as the issues that would place the player slot avatars offset some distance from where they should be.
> - Made some adjustments to the specttor UI and regular hud to account for hud_scaling set really high.
> Fixed a really bad bug where going from the lobby to a game could prevent players from having input. This would result in not being able to select a team or move around.
> - Changed flashbang visual effect in Spectator mode so that it is updated when the target changes.


Go Update is out, CS:GO TV!!!









Also check out the CS:GO BLOG!

http://blog.counter-strike.net/


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Go Update is out, CS:GO TV!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also check out the CS:GO BLOG!
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/


Sweet thanks.

Had the wierdest problem last night. In two ESEA pugs I could not spray. Literally hold mouse 1 and it would stop firing after 1-2 bullets.

Between that, my internet issues I've been having, and the fact that my RWS has gone from ~15 to ~9, I'm going to reformat my computer tonight. Hope that solves whatever issues I have going.

BTW dmasteR, did you go to MidwestLan 14? Saw it just ended and it was up in your area.


----------



## gentagelse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Go Update is out, CS:GO TV!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also check out the CS:GO BLOG!
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/


Thx +1


----------



## dmasteR

ESEA Season 13 has been announced

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=esports&d=comments&id=11939


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/10/5565/

*Competitive Skill Groups FAQ*
Quote:


> Since we've launched the new Skill Group emblems in CS:GO's competitive mode, we've seen lots of questions asked about how they work and what they mean. So we collected those questions and answered them here.


----------



## boOzy

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/10/5631/
Quote:


> We are so excited about this tournament, not only did we send half the CS:GO team to France to watch and talk with the pro players, we also want to make sure all players can view the matches - so we are making CS:GO free this weekend! From Thursday at 10am to Sunday at 1pm PST, CS:GO will be available to everyone free of charge.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Basically there will be a GOTV IP that you connect to in game which allows you to watch it.


Any update on this? CSGO men starts today right? I think it says 9PM, is that 3PM central, 4PM est? Still no IP given out yet. I wish the ESWC site didnt suck so bad.


----------



## dmasteR

*FREE CS:GO FOR THE WEEKEND FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO TRY IT!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Any update on this? CSGO men starts today right? I think it says 9PM, is that 3PM central, 4PM est? Still no IP given out yet. I wish the ESWC site didnt suck so bad.


http://www.esplanet.net/events/2-eswc-2012/

Is where they will be posted. The GOTV IP's that is.


----------



## PTrain

I got kinda blah with CSGO while playing the beta but all this new stuff + ESWC finals I'm going to have to load it up tonight and play a few rounds!


----------



## sepheroth003

Watching ubinited vs blackwidow right now. Wish I could connect to the gotv, stuck watching the stream that cuts in and out for me. I have to watch it at 360p.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Watching ubinited vs blackwidow right now. Wish I could connect to the gotv, stuck watching the stream that cuts in and out for me. I have to watch it at 360p.


Link?


----------



## sepheroth003

ubinited just won game 1. Go US!

Heres a great link for following whats live and what not.
http://www.esplanet.net/events/2-eswc-2012/


----------



## GanjaSMK

Oh god the commentary is tard-tastic. Thanks for the links though.


----------



## sepheroth003

Ya they're pretty dumb. It was better in the game than these random conversations. Some ******* in chat arguing over stupid stuff.


----------



## dmasteR

Ninjas in Pyjamas' taking first place. Very Games with 2nd place, and the American team Area 51 taking 3rd. Great event over all, watched every match actually over this weekend! No surprise though the swedes taking 1st.

I was fairly disappointed with ESC's performance though. They don't seem to have transitioned over to GO yet.

EDIT:

Oh two news posts apparently on the blog.

http://blog.counter-strike.net/

Also check out this interesting mod:

Pirate Wars


----------



## Riou

Ninja in pyjamas have played well since forming for GO. They have transitioned well.


----------



## sepheroth003

Ya figured NiP would take it.

Pretty cool Ubinited won the womens tournament. Potter is pretty good, and sapphire did good as a rookie.


----------



## I_am_McLovin

Guys im having a little problem. Sometimes when the game loads my screen goes really blurry and is grey. Does anyone else have this problem and know how to fix it? I only get it every once in a while.

I play alot of ESEA and it really sucks when the game starts and my screen goes grey after the match is about to begin.

I've heard other people get this bug before but I havent found out how to fix it yet.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Ya figured NiP would take it.
> Pretty cool Ubinited won the womens tournament. Potter is pretty good, and sapphire did good as a rookie.


sapphiRe is not a rookie. She has won many LAN tournaments in the past, and her boyfriend is still currently a top player which she learns from. Her brother was also one of the best players to ever touch Source.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> Guys im having a little problem. Sometimes when the game loads my screen goes really blurry and is grey. Does anyone else have this problem and know how to fix it? I only get it every once in a while.
> I play alot of ESEA and it really sucks when the game starts and my screen goes grey after the match is about to begin.
> I've heard other people get this bug before but I havent found out how to fix it yet.


Go to your buy menu, it fixes the issue. I actually haven't had this issue in a long time, not sure what fixed it though.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> sapphiRe is not a rookie. She has won many LAN tournaments in the past, and her boyfriend is still currently a top player which she learns from. Her brother was also one of the best players to ever touch Source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to your buy menu, it fixes the issue. I actually haven't had this issue in a long time, not sure what fixed it though.


Girls can't play games, let's be serious. Not withotu some serious hormone replacement therapy and test boosting


----------



## I_am_McLovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> Girls can't play games, let's be serious. Not withotu some serious hormone replacement therapy and test boosting


You would be surprised.... theirs actually quite a few girls that play cs that are very good.

And the best thing is they aren't that bad looking either... you would expect a girl thats amazing at cs to be fat and ugly, but nope.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> You would be surprised.... theirs actually quite a few girls that play cs that are very good.
> And the best thing is they aren't that bad looking either... you would expect a girl thats amazing at cs to be fat and ugly, but nope.


pics or its a dude


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> pics or its a dude


I played CS 1.6 with another girl before at a LAN. Girls do play video games.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I played CS 1.6 with another girl before at a LAN. Girls do play video games.


He was trying to tell me they weren't all fat and ugly, I am not a beleiver without candid pics


----------



## Shurr

maybe becuase I dont play cs at pro levels, but I cant understand why in cs(or other espors) why their are mens and womens divisions. Do men really have an advantage in mouse clicking?


----------



## The Pook

Give me a shout if you see me in any games.







under tetrahydrocannabinol most of the time.

I haven't played in the past week or so (just got home) but I've got 90 or so hours into it already. That and Skyrim are my current addictions.









Thought I was a kick ass player until I looked at my stats. Only managed a 1.33 KDR so far.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> maybe becuase I dont play cs at pro levels, but I cant understand why in cs(or other espors) why their are mens and womens divisions. Do men really have an advantage in mouse clicking?


Not so much a advantage at mouse clicking, or aiming with a mouse. A majority of them are looked down upon or harassed especially those that are not in the professional scene. Gaming in general in the society's mind for females isn't as widely accepted as it is for the male gender. In a way, it's a lot like normal sports, you have female divisions and male divisions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> He was trying to tell me they weren't all fat and ugly, I am not a beleiver without candid pics


You're way too narrow minded. Plenty of girls who can play games, and are very talented.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not so much a advantage at mouse clicking, or aiming with a mouse. A majority of them are looked down upon or harassed especially those that are not in the professional scene. Gaming in general in the society's mind for females isn't as widely accepted as it is for the male gender. In a way, it's a lot like normal sports, you have female divisions and male divisions.


in pubs yes I agree. however in proffesional leagues that should be a non issue to skill, which as you just said in a esport game like cs is equal enough. In normal sports we have divisions becuase physical limitations dictate it. I just dont think the girls are helping their cause by having a seperate division, in CS' case.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> in pubs yes I agree. however in proffesional leagues that should be a non issue to skill, which as you just said in a esport game like cs is equal enough. In normal sports we have divisions becuase physical limitations dictate it. *I just dont think the girls are helping their cause by having a seperate division, in CS' case*.


Two markets, better than one.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> maybe becuase I dont play cs at pro levels, but I cant understand why in cs(or other espors) why their are mens and womens divisions. Do men really have an advantage in mouse clicking?
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much a advantage at mouse clicking, or aiming with a mouse. A majority of them are looked down upon or harassed especially those that are not in the professional scene. Gaming in general in the society's mind for females isn't as widely accepted as it is for the male gender. In a way, it's a lot like normal sports, you have female divisions and male divisions.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> He was trying to tell me they weren't all fat and ugly, I am not a beleiver without candid pics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're way too narrow minded. Plenty of girls who can play games, and are very talented.
Click to expand...

I agree. Females would almost certainly be harassed in a non-pro gaming environment unfortunately. People can be jerks at times on the Internet, and it is unfortunate that hostile atmosphere would drive some potential female gamers away.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [ GOTV ]
> - As a GOTV client spectator, the flangbang effect from first person is now reduced a bit and there is now text that says "(BLINDED)"
> - Fixed overhead targetIDs not showing sometimes when spectating with XRay mode on.
> - Added a convar "cl_teamid_overhead_maxdist_spec" that can set the max distance overhead TargetIDs will show up when spectating
> - Changed player target selection input from hardcoded number keys to keys bound to "slotN" commands.
> - Changed X-Ray toggle key from hardcoded 'X' to whatever is bound for "radio2", which defaults to 'X'.
> - Fixed health/armor/ammo of the spectated target not being displayed as a GOTV client.
> - Made bomb visible in GOTV clients' map overview at all times.
> - Fixed money not showing up in GOTV scoreboard for either teams.
> - Fixed flashbang effect flash retriggering when changing spectator target.
> - Fixed missing winpanel when GOTV spectating.
> - Revised GOTV autodirector behavior.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> - Repacked content to reduce CS:GO disk usage from 6GB to 4.8GB.
> - Implemented separate sound for distant grenade explosions to make the distance easier to gauge. Sound crossfades near and distance sound between 800 and 2800 units.
> - Reduced audible distance of scope zoom.
> - Fire devices have been modified ( Molotovs and incendiary grenades ):
> - Fire can now be extinguished by smoke grenades and deployed smokes now deny fire device detonation and spreading.
> - Fire now spreads a bit faster and not quite as far.
> - Fire "tagging" slowdown has been removed.
> - Adjusted fire armor penetration value.
> - Fixed Terrorists getting loser bonus payout for running down the clock. Now Terrorists get no income if the round timer runs out.
> - Armor Penetration is now shown for weapons in the buy menu.
> - 3rd person and first person default duck speed has been slightly increased.
> - Tapping the duck key frequently in short intervals will cause your duck to slow, but cools down very fast.
> - Smoke grenade visibility inside a smoke has been reduced to give less advantage to players inside and more to players outside.
> - Design changes for Scoreboard
> - Added team names to scoreboard.
> - Made score more prominent.
> - Win banner states are now team specific.
> - Design change for win panel and alert messages.
> - Server log changes:
> - Added xyz coordinates to messages.
> - Added nade messages.
> - Added team change messages.
> - Added 'assist' messages.
> - Fixed a case of loss of mouse and keyboard input.
> - Server browser filter settings are now saved.
> - Big Picture Support
> - Fixed not being able to dismiss server browser dialog with controller.
> - Added ability to disable all controllers.
> 
> Thanks to the following for input on the balance changes:
> NiP, Ubinited, Team ALTERNATE, Area51, Mousesports, Anexis, FM.TOXiC, VeryGames, RegnaM.


Update out









http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/11/5878/

New blog post as well check it all out!


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/11/5929/

DreamHack this weekend.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody :]


----------



## ckWL

Curse didnt even make it out of group. I knew that was going to happen. Most likely NiP vs VG in finals. Played with f0rest/friberg on NA ESEA last week what nice guys. They said they are 100% ready to dominate DH


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/11/5929/
> 
> DreamHack this weekend.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everybody :]


Happy Thanksgiving to you dmasteR.


----------



## sepheroth003

Well I officially quit. ESEA servers are complete junk for me. Feel like I have to prefire in order to kill anyone. I've downloaded the replays and watched and recorded them in slow motion and have captured plenty of issues with the game. Time for me to find something else to play.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Well I officially quit. ESEA servers are complete junk for me. Feel like I have to prefire in order to kill anyone. I've downloaded the replays and watched and recorded them in slow motion and have captured plenty of issues with the game. Time for me to find something else to play.


TF2 opens its arms to you kind sir.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> TF2 opens its arms to you kind sir.


Yeah, I'm sure he'll find spraying stickies everywhere with demoman quite enjoyable.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Well I officially quit. ESEA servers are complete junk for me. Feel like I have to prefire in order to kill anyone. I've downloaded the replays and watched and recorded them in slow motion and have captured plenty of issues with the game. Time for me to find something else to play.


It's gonna seem like you have to prefire people if you're watching a demo.

A demo is not a good way to tell a whole lot besides mistakes you or others make, and how teams execute strats.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure he'll find spraying stickies everywhere with demoman quite enjoyable.


Playing ESEA pugs you don't generally do that.. A good player can get past stickies without too much effort.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> TF2 opens its arms to you kind sir.


I don't really like tf2. It takes away personal skill.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's gonna seem like you have to prefire people if you're watching a demo.
> A demo is not a good way to tell a whole lot besides mistakes you or others make, and how teams execute strats.


It feels like I have to prefer in game. demos show me much odder things like people getting hs when they are looking 90 degrees the wrong way.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I don't really like tf2. It takes away personal skill.


Elaborate?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I don't really like tf2. It takes away personal skill.
> It feels like I have to prefer in game. demos show me much odder things like people getting hs when they are looking 90 degrees the wrong way.


Really shouldn't be the case ever actually, unless you're holding angles. That our your rates are screwed up which would also have some affect. I definitely don't need to prefire though to kill anyone, ever.

GO/Source has always had a peekers advantage. The one who peeks out is going to have a advantage over the player sitting still holding a angle.

Though they just recently took the command and set it to a value of 0 on the ESEA servers. Otherwise every server has it.

[sawce] sv_clockcorrection_msecs is now set to "0" on all CSGO servers (effective next server restart in approximately 12 hours)

Can read more about this peekers advantage and the command to essentially reduce it here:

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=18&threadid=205713


----------



## ckWL

dmaster you play ESEA? What is youre username on there?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> dmaster you play ESEA? What is youre username on there?


Pretty sure it's Dmaster there too


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> dmaster you play ESEA? What is youre username on there?


http://play.esea.net/users/dmasteR_

Though you seem to have already checked out my profile... lol.


----------



## dmasteR

http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/

CS:GO 50% off. *$7.49*

Perfect chance to try the game out if you haven't already.


----------



## boOzy

Again special offer sale to celebrate launch of Steam Big Picture. -50% off store.steampowered.com/app/730/


----------



## dmasteR

Found a nice Crosshair generator for those that wanna customize their crosshair...

http://www.krisskarbo.com/csgocrosshair/


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Found a nice Crosshair generator for those that wanna customize their crosshair...
> 
> http://www.krisskarbo.com/csgocrosshair/


Thanks.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 12/6/2012
> 
> [ MISC ]
> 
> * Added support for using '?' instead of ':' in the 'connect' concommand so we can create URL links that connect to GOTV.
> * Fixed case where walking on stairs generated footsteps on the client but not on the server.
> * Fixed damage taken console report not reporting damage taken.
> * The spectator UI player bars and the ammo panel will now show individual player kills for the round.
> * In the buy menu, FIREPOWER now reflects raw weapon DAMAGE.
> * The value for the 'rate' convar is no longer read from Steam registry settings.
> * Fixed buy menu showing the wrong values for weapon armor penetration.
> * Kick/bans for tk'ing and team damaging are now controlled by mp_autokick.
> * Fixed part of the headshot particle effect drawing through walls.
> * Fixed radar and overview showing enemy icons for decoys indefinitely.
> * Number of GOTV viewers is now correctly calculated and networked through the chain of GOTV relays.
> * Fixed hearing a headshot sound when an enemy is burning from your molly/incgren fire.


Patch out. :]

Just mainly fixes for issues. Nothing gameplay changing....


----------



## frickfrock999

Can anybody explain the ranking system to me? It lists I have better stats/more MVPs than people above me, yet they're ranked higher?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Can anybody explain the ranking system to me? It lists I have better stats/more MVPs than people above me, yet they're ranked higher?


I don't know how ranking is established.


----------



## GanjaSMK

It's all on Wins/Losses - that's it.

You get to max rank and then lose a few matches? _You get de-ranked_.

It's not great by any conceivable notion, but people seem to enjoy the 'rankings'.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Can anybody explain the ranking system to me? It lists I have better stats/more MVPs than people above me, yet they're ranked higher?


Exactly this from my understanding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> It's all on Wins/Losses - that's it.
> You get to max rank and then lose a few matches? _You get de-ranked_.
> It's not great by any conceivable notion, but people seem to enjoy the 'rankings'.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [ GAMEPLAY ]
> -Merged elements of Volcano's DE_NUKE_VE map into standard DE_NUKE.
> -In the main menus, replaced mapgroup carousel with a map picker. Players can now select which maps they want to match-make into.
> -Maps in map picker show expected wait time.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> -Improved performance in CPU-bound cases.
> -Fixed missing ladder sound when moving at full speed on ladders.
> -Added support for muting microphone in play with friends lobby.
> -Fixed cases where spectator UI wouldn't appear during GOTV demo playback.
> -Fix for crash caused by extinguished fire.
> -ESC key now closes Server Browser dialog.
> -Made CHudMenu have input priority over Scaleform.
> -Reduced default vgui font size for resolutions >1600.
> -Whitelisted mp_match_restart_delay.
> -Limiting physics timestep to 64 to eliminate high tickrate physics bugs, such as bouncing guns.
> -Server no longer creates physics objects for players to reduce server cpu load. To re-enable, set cs_enable_player_physics_box to '1'.


----------



## Riou

I liked nuke_ve a lot more than the previous nuke. I am going to check out the newer version.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I liked nuke_ve a lot more than the previous nuke. I am going to check out the newer version.


The new version of de_nuke is actually really similar to Volcano's version of Nuke. The main differences are the stairs to secret, you'll see what I mean!

Volcano also released de_cache last week. http://news.esea.net/csgo/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=12114 Great map! He's working on his own version of Train as well, so a train_ve will be on its way soon!

In fact, here ya go!


----------



## Bdonedge

So recently I've been playing the hell out of this game. I can't stand 1.6 anymore, I can never find real matches on that game anymore. I'm trying to play with some people!

It's insane to me that according to Steam stats, twice as many people play CS 1.6 than CS:GO. Those old graphics drive my eyes insane now haha


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Been in the game forever. I don't even know how this is news.









The guy at cat stairs is peeking the player on cat walk. Players peeking has always had the advantage in Source based games.

If they were both standing still and the screenshots were taken again, the results would be different as both players would be holding a angle.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Been in the game forever. I don't even know how this is news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy at cat stairs is peeking the player on cat walk. Players peeking has always had the advantage in Source based games.
> If they were both standing still and the screenshots were taken again, the results would be different as both players would be holding a angle.


How can you tell who is peeking who other than the fact that one can see more than the other though? I realize peeker has advantage but how.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> How can you tell who is peeking who other than the fact that one can see more than the other though? I realize peeker has advantage but how.


Both are peeking with their left side exposed. Which means any left eye peek advantage is not the issue in this situation. You know the guy peeking from cat stairs is the guy strafe peeking the guy on cat walk because he sees the guy first (screenshot was taken at the same tick).

It's really no different than any other fps game. Every game you play, the peeker is going to have a advantage has he's the one peeking and the data needs to be sent over the network to the other play to see it.


----------



## dcloud

A couple of sick highlights from ScreaM of BuyKey at the AMD Sapphire Invitational Tournament...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcloud*
> 
> A couple of sick highlights from ScreaM of BuyKey at the AMD Sapphire Invitational Tournament...


ScreaM, is easily one of the most insane players in GO currently. His aim is on another level compared to other players.


----------



## Sast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ScreaM, is easily one of the most insane players in GO currently. His aim is on another level compared to other players.


Yeah he's one of my favorite players to watch. If you came across him online, you'd be convinced he was cheating.


----------



## Riou

Wow, that was some great aiming and skills by ScreaM.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Both are peeking with their left side exposed. Which means any left eye peek advantage is not the issue in this situation. You know the guy peeking from cat stairs is the guy strafe peeking the guy on cat walk because he sees the guy first (screenshot was taken at the same tick).
> It's really no different than any other fps game. Every game you play, the peeker is going to have a advantage has he's the one peeking and the data needs to be sent over the network to the other play to see it.


I think I'm confused, I'm having trouble understanding this. It's making me question if I'm peeking correctly. What is the guy on cat doing incorrectly?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> I think I'm confused, I'm having trouble understanding this. It's making me question if I'm peeking correctly. What is the guy on cat doing incorrectly?


He's not doing anything incorrectly so to say. It's just that he's holding a angle.

Take a look at this.





!

It's a fairly old video unfortunately.

I can't find a video that's more recent, as Valve has recently changed the sv_clockcorrection_msecs from 60 to 30 which should significantly reduce this "peekers advantage".


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He's not doing anything incorrectly so to say. It's just that he's holding a angle.
> Take a look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> It's a fairly old video unfortunately.
> I can't find a video that's more recent, as Valve has recently changed the sv_clockcorrection_msecs from 60 to 30 which should significantly reduce this "peekers advantage".


What is peekers advantage? Sorry I'm a little new to the terminology. I thought I knew how to peek but it is becoming more apparent to me lately that there are sub categories I'm not aware of hahaha


----------



## Bdonedge

Also, I guess I'm also trying to say is:

In that video you linked, is the guy that is coming around the corner doing anything differently than the guy that is standing there? The only reason he can see the guy in CT spawn before the guy in CT spawn see's him, is because of a game error. Is that essentially what you're saying?


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sast*
> 
> Yeah he's one of my favorite players to watch. If you came across him online, you'd be convinced he was cheating.


Is he just pre-shooting in that Deagle video? No way he see's someone that fast


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcloud*
> 
> A couple of sick highlights from ScreaM of BuyKey at the AMD Sapphire Invitational Tournament...


I'd sell my soul for his aim.
Have you guys got any tips for a cs noob? CS:GO is the first game i've played and so far I'm loving it. I bought it 1½ weeks ago and i have played it for around 30 hours.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I'd sell my soul for his aim.
> Have you guys got any tips for a cs noob? CS:GO is the first game i've played and so far I'm loving it. I bought it 1½ weeks ago and i have played it for around 30 hours.


*4 REAL AND PRACTICAL TIPS TO IMPROVE YOUR GAME:*

#1 - Learn the audio cues. Whether you use real or fake 5.1 headphone or 2.0 speakers or 2.1 speakers/sub or headphones, and being sure you have your channels setup correctly, learn to use sound instead of visual cues. Things like - reload, knife cue, mis-step, bounce of a flash versus smoke, etc. Audio is key.

#2 - Learn to aim - adjust your sensitivity / dpi (or both) so that you can find a sensitivity that enables you to strafe and kill by keeping the mouse sensitivity low while still hitting shots. IE - if your mouse sensitivity is too high, when you're firing + strafing at a target and they are doing the same thing back, you'll overshoot your intended mouse positioning and miss shots. Too low and your target will be out of your crosshair sooner. Find the right mix of timing for yourself medium-medium+long distances (IE - long A at dust2, large garage to boxes on nuke, or ramp at nuke, etc). Deathmatch servers can be a good training ground for 180 degree and intense aiming sessions, though it will not help when you're trying to play with strategies and a team who knows how to move as a unit or 2-man teams (real competitive play)

#3 - Know your weapons. AK is a single-fire type of gun where as the COLT is generally a well-rounded burst weapon. UMP is a versatile weapon (medium-range all-around) but lacks power whereas the MP7 is generally a close-quarter gun that will decimate in confined spaces, with controlled bursting of course. The easiest way to learn weapons is to learn how to fire them - you don't just let 7 shots rip off a deagle, because the recoil will screw up your aim. You need to fire it _one-shot-at-a-time_ and letting it rest before firing again to get precise, whereas the p2000/p250 are excellent in quick-fire shots (unloading a whole clip) into a target - again with controlled bursting shots.

#4 - Know your spots - know where people camp, what to look for, watch shadows, and learn to check them well while still 'moving'. IE - move until your back is in a corner where you can't get shot from behind / from a hiding spot. Learn to move in a way that is quick but quiet, allowing you to check spots while rotating around the map.

These are for competitive playing tips, will help in public servers but you can be a pub all star by camping and baiting so that's a whole other topic of game play and style...........................










Hope it helps!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Also, I guess I'm also trying to say is:
> In that video you linked, is the guy that is coming around the corner doing anything differently than the guy that is standing there? The only reason he can see the guy in CT spawn before the guy in CT spawn see's him, is because of a game error. Is that essentially what you're saying?


I wouldn't really call it game error. It happens in any game as the player peeking is always going to have the advantage over the player sitting still, but the delay was slightly longer than it should of been. Which I believe is fixed now, as Valve changed the sv_clockcorrection_msecs from 60 to 30.

No matter what due to the difference in pings to the server, whoever has the lowest ping is going to have the highest advantage as he'll receive the data that player A has moved to this part of the map, before Player B who has the higher ping sees that the model has moved. If that makes any sense....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> *4 REAL AND PRACTICAL TIPS TO IMPROVE YOUR GAME:*
> #1 - Learn the audio cues. Whether you use real or fake 5.1 headphone or 2.0 speakers or 2.1 speakers/sub or headphones, and being sure you have your channels setup correctly, learn to use sound instead of visual cues. Things like - reload, knife cue, mis-step, bounce of a flash versus smoke, etc. Audio is key.
> #2 - Learn to aim - adjust your sensitivity / dpi (or both) so that you can find a sensitivity that enables you to strafe and kill by keeping the mouse sensitivity low while still hitting shots. IE - if your mouse sensitivity is too high, when you're firing + strafing at a target and they are doing the same thing back, you'll overshoot your intended mouse positioning and miss shots. Too low and your target will be out of your crosshair sooner. Find the right mix of timing for yourself medium-medium+long distances (IE - long A at dust2, large garage to boxes on nuke, or ramp at nuke, etc). Deathmatch servers can be a good training ground for 180 degree and intense aiming sessions, though it will not help when you're trying to play with strategies and a team who knows how to move as a unit or 2-man teams (real competitive play)
> #3 - Know your weapons. AK is a single-fire type of gun where as the COLT is generally a well-rounded burst weapon. UMP is a versatile weapon (medium-range all-around) but lacks power whereas the MP7 is generally a close-quarter gun that will decimate in confined spaces, with controlled bursting of course. The easiest way to learn weapons is to learn how to fire them - you don't just let 7 shots rip off a deagle, because the recoil will screw up your aim. You need to fire it _one-shot-at-a-time_ and letting it rest before firing again to get precise, whereas the p2000/p250 are excellent in quick-fire shots (unloading a whole clip) into a target - again with controlled bursting shots.
> #4 - Know your spots - know where people camp, what to look for, watch shadows, and learn to check them well while still 'moving'. IE - move until your back is in a corner where you can't get shot from behind / from a hiding spot. Learn to move in a way that is quick but quiet, allowing you to check spots while rotating around the map.
> These are for competitive playing tips, will help in public servers but you can be a pub all star by camping and baiting so that's a whole other topic of game play and style...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps!


This sums it up pretty well.

One thing that may help you is watching demos of players who are better than you. Watch how they play and learn from it. HLTV.org is a great source for CS:GO demos. Also ESEA.net if you look at the matches you'll see they all have a demo you can download.

A few things about shooting which is very different than other games, is that you need to stop before you shoot. Letting go of your WASD key does not mean you instantly stop. *You do not stop instantly when you let go of your movement keys*. So what many players do is counter strafe the direction they were moving. So say you're strafing left (holding down your A key), you see a player, now you would tap D (strafe right). Now you have fully stopped as you counter-strafed now shoot, and your bullets will be accurate.

Many players in CS will go on for years and not realize you have to counter-strafe....

You need to learn the recoil pattern. This allows you to basically know where every bullet will land when you're spraying.

DeathMatch a LOT if you want to get better at shooting. It allows you to always be in battles. If you need IP's to some deathmatch servers I can post some up.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Ukkooh

Thanks for the tips guys! I've never heard of that counter-strafing before. I'll try it up the next time I play. My steam name is ukkomowgli incase you want to show me those tips in action.








Do you know of any clans that play seriously and still accept noobs? I usually learn fps games much faster if I have some people around me that know how to play and actually serious playing. From what I've seen the public competitive matches are too relaxed for me. Might be because I'm still at a low rank (Gold Nova Master).


----------



## Ghooble

I haven't heard of a Mis-step (or I have and just didn't know the name of it). Sooo..what is it lol


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I haven't heard of a Mis-step (or I have and just didn't know the name of it). Sooo..what is it lol


When someone is supposed to be walking to trying to be quiet and makes noise, or makes a mis-step - falling lightly and making noise (etc).


----------



## boOzy

CS:GO -50% sale for next 11 hours


----------



## Bdonedge

Anyone here do competitive often? Trying to find more people to play with


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Anyone here do competitive often? Trying to find more people to play with


I mostly play competitive only so I guess I could play competitive with you.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Release Notes for 12/24/2012
> 
> [ MISC ]
> * Added the ability to commend and report players from the player details view that can be accessed in the scoreboard.
> * Number of competitive wins, and unique commendations are now shown in the main menu along with skill group.
> * Competitive scoreboard will show number of competitive wins needed to display your skill group if you have not displayed it yet.
> * Fixed movement on ladders ignoring the walk button. Now climbing ladders while holding walk is slow and silent, which fixes previous exploit of being able to climb ladders at fullspeed without making sound.
> * Fixed failure to fire after weapon switching away from a reload and back (fake-reloading).
> * Whitelisted tv_password convar to set GOTV password.
> * Reduced fps in main menu when not connected to a server from 300 fps to 120 fps to help with laptops and desktop video cards doing excessive work. Exposed fps_max_menu convar to control fps in main menu.
> * Added one more minute of grace period for players to reconnect to their competitive match before a cooldown for failing to reconnect is assigned. Cooldown for failing to reconnect is now assigned after player has remained disconnected for at least 4 minutes, not counting the round of disconnection and not counting the round in which 4 minutes grace period elapses.
> * Fixed Hammer crash on exit.
> * Added some holiday cheer.


Bought the game during the flash sale. Been playing 1.6 for years. Rarely played Source.

So far, it's been a challenge and frustrating going from 1.6 to GO.

I noticed more headshot kills than I can remember. Definitely feels much greater than in 1.6.


----------



## exzacklyright

feel free to add me too... "supa" on steam... with a girl avatar.e


----------



## Beens17

Coming from BF 3, will i be able to like that game?
(I do play competitive BF3 as well.)

And is there a demo version of some kind to be able to try the game first ?


----------



## Bdonedge

Someone had a list of the keyboards that pro users use, anyone know where that is


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Coming from BF 3, will i be able to like that game?
> (I do play competitive BF3 as well.)
> 
> And is there a demo version of some kind to be able to try the game first ?


It's completely different. No other way to explain it. If you haven't played CS 1.6 or earlier, or Source, I would suggest trying them out at a friend's house if you don't feel like purchasing them.

Not like BF3, not like COD, not like Halo. It's completely different.

It is... _definitive_... in ways the others aren't.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Coming from BF 3, will i be able to like that game?
> (I do play competitive BF3 as well.)
> And is there a demo version of some kind to be able to try the game first ?


It's cheap just try it out.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Coming from BF 3, will i be able to like that game?
> (I do play competitive BF3 as well.)
> And is there a demo version of some kind to be able to try the game first ?


BF3 and CS are not even close in comparison. The skill gap between the two are not even close. It's like comparing checkers and chess in terms of a skill gap. Gameplay wise, they're also vastly different. CS:GO has had multiple 50% off and the game itself without any sale is still cheap. Just go for it.

There's a reason why people don't play BF3 competitively, and CS:GO is held at every major tournament.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Someone had a list of the keyboards that pro users use, anyone know where that is


What keyboard they use matters very little, especially when majority of them are sponsored by the brand the keyboard is branded by.









If I had to take a guess though of this list. The majority uses: SteelSeries 6GV2, Razer BlackWidow, Roccat Arvo. None of this matters though as a keyboard isn't going to make you any better unless you're unable to hit more 3-4 keys at a time.


----------



## Conspiracy

so glad i only payed $8 for this game on sale tonight.

feels super sluggish compared to older CS titles. i wonder if this is to fill in the extreme skill gap that existed in CS 1.5 and 1.6 lolol


----------



## nyk20z3

After playing almost 3,000 hours of CSS i can honestly say i dislike GO very much.

It reminds me of 1.6 with better graphics and i am glad i didn't waste more then $15 on it.


----------



## MooMoo

Is there any zombie mods/servers yet? I had so much fun on CS:S zombie servers, but now they are gone


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Is there any zombie mods/servers yet? I had so much fun on CS:S zombie servers, but now they are gone


what about surfing lol. that was pretty fun. and gun game and deathmatch servers. id play it all the time if they bring those into CS:GO


----------



## caseyfoster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> After playing almost 3,000 hours of CCS i can honestly say i dislike GO very much.
> It reminds me of 1.6 with better graphics and i am glad i didn't waste more then $15 on it.


GO will get better over time.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Anyone have an easy way of getting rid of the 'Steam Cloud' files for CS:GO?

A buddy of mine is having trouble and the files coming back upon re-install are still screwing up the game. Will this method work - Clear Out Steam Cloud


----------



## sammkv

I wish valve would get rid of VAC and implement the ESEA anti cheat. Way to many players playing with their cheats and using it without it being detecting.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> After playing almost 3,000 hours of CSS i can honestly say i dislike GO very much.
> It reminds me of 1.6 with better graphics and i am glad i didn't waste more then $15 on it.


What makes GO like 1.6? Spray pattern is nothing alike, movement is nothing alike, maps are nothing alike, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> what about surfing lol. that was pretty fun. and gun game and deathmatch servers. id play it all the time if they bring those into CS:GO


I'm not even positive you even took the time to play it.

Plenty of DeathMatch servers, I'll throw some IP's:

Netcode Illuminati Deathmatch : 96.8.114.234:27015 [Texas]
azclan.net DM: 74.91.123.66:27015 [Texas]
DogHouse DM: 64.94.101.58:27015 [LA]
NearCry MOTW DM: 64.74.97.191:27015 [Chicago]

GunGame:

DoGZ CS:GO GG: 74.63.223.45:27015
Chillin N Killin GG: 64.94.100.195:27015

Surf:
ASSOCIATION Surf: 206.217.129.149

Zombie:
24/7 ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE: 50.31.65.61
24/7 sG | CS:GO Zombie Escape: 64.31.26.101

Plenty more, but I just grabbed one or two for GG, Surf, Zombie, etc as I don't play any of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I wish valve would get rid of VAC and implement the ESEA anti cheat. Way to many players playing with their cheats and using it without it being detecting.


Are you playing MatchMaking? If so, just join regular servers. MM from what I've heard is where all the people cheating head to.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What makes GO like 1.6? Spray pattern is nothing alike, movement is nothing alike, maps are nothing alike, etc.


The movement feels the same to me when i played 1.6 and i just don't like anything they did with it compared to the game play of CSS.

I guess you can say i am to use to source and even though i don't play as much as i use to i have no desire to adjust to GO at any point in time.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> After playing almost 3,000 hours of CSS i can honestly say i dislike GO very much.
> It reminds me of 1.6 with better graphics and i am glad i didn't waste more then $15 on it.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes GO like 1.6? Spray pattern is nothing alike, movement is nothing alike, maps are nothing alike, etc.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> what about surfing lol. that was pretty fun. and gun game and deathmatch servers. id play it all the time if they bring those into CS:GO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not even positive you even took the time to play it.
> 
> Plenty of DeathMatch servers, I'll throw some IP's:
> 
> Netcode Illuminati Deathmatch : 96.8.114.234:27015 [Texas]
> azclan.net DM: 74.91.123.66:27015 [Texas]
> DogHouse DM: 64.94.101.58:27015 [LA]
> NearCry MOTW DM: 64.74.97.191:27015 [Chicago]
> 
> GunGame:
> 
> DoGZ CS:GO GG: 74.63.223.45:27015
> Chillin N Killin GG: 64.94.100.195:27015
> 
> Surf:
> ASSOCIATION Surf: 206.217.129.149
> 
> Zombie:
> 24/7 ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE: 50.31.65.61
> 24/7 sG | CS:GO Zombie Escape: 64.31.26.101
> 
> Plenty more, but I just grabbed one or two for GG, Surf, Zombie, etc as I don't play any of them.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I wish valve would get rid of VAC and implement the ESEA anti cheat. Way to many players playing with their cheats and using it without it being detecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you playing MatchMaking? If so, just join regular servers. MM from what I've heard is where all the people cheating head to.
Click to expand...

Cool thanks. I had just been auto joining games as i didnt even notice i could get server list lol. Its been a while since i played any video games


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Anyone have an easy way of getting rid of the 'Steam Cloud' files for CS:GO?
> A buddy of mine is having trouble and the files coming back upon re-install are still screwing up the game. Will this method work - Clear Out Steam Cloud


Whats the issue he's having? Typically Steam Cloud only saves configs and saves, this issue sounds like it's beyond that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> Cool thanks. I had just been auto joining games as i didnt even notice i could get server list lol. Its been a while since i played any video games


Makes sense. Yeah, just use the server browser. The auto-join stuff is basically for new comers anyways who want a basic stock game.


----------



## kiznilian

Only two things disappoint me with this game.

The HS are too frequent and spraying is too random. In 1.6 I understood the spray pattern and was able to manipulate it. This allowed me to kill the 3rd and 4th guy in tight quarters. The 1st and 2nd can be managed with burst but it kind of holds me back in domination through aggression. Makes me want to camp more,sit back and slow the game down. I was in some higher Cal leagues and I understand strategy game play but I found 1.6 with HS and spraying to be more fun.


----------



## Conspiracy

it was easier to rack up kills in 1.6, even if you did a pistol save round with a USP you could clutch an entire team if you are a tight shot

also i dont see silencers anymore. i liked goofin around with those but didnt see them in this new CS, kept right mouse clicking on the m4 and CT default pistol and nothing


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> it was easier to rack up kills in 1.6, even if you did a pistol save round with a USP you could clutch an entire team if you are a tight shot
> also i dont see silencers anymore. i liked goofin around with those but didnt see them in this new CS, kept right mouse clicking on the m4 and CT default pistol and nothing


Silencers are on its way. They've had silencers ready since beta, but Valve is trying to "balance" the Silencers out. No one seems to understand what they're trying to balance really. According to Valve Silencers give CT another advantage, and majority of the maps being CT sided already they haven't implemented it. They don't seem to understand though even though they've been told many times that its the map design, and not so much a gun balance issue.

It's the reason why kits are also now 400 dollars and not 200.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Only two things disappoint me with this game.
> The HS are too frequent and *spraying is too random*. In 1.6 I understood the spray pattern and was able to manipulate it. This allowed me to kill the 3rd and 4th guy in tight quarters. The 1st and 2nd can be managed with burst but it kind of holds me back in domination through aggression. Makes me want to camp more,sit back and slow the game down. I was in some higher Cal leagues and I understand strategy game play but I found 1.6 with HS and spraying to be more fun.


Quote:


> This misconception is due to not really understanding the recoil models beyond how they feel to you as a player. Now the model in both 1.6 and Source have predefined areas in which the gun can shoot, imagine for the AK-47 this is an upside down triangle.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SjiBK.jpg
> 
> If you had unlimited ammo you would black out this entire triangle. This model is actually 100% random within that triangle, the only thing that gives the weapons any kind of control is when the recoil reaches its maximum vertical axis it has no place to go but left or right.
> 
> Now when it does this it gets stuck in the the corners and groups shots together, then bounces to the other corner and so on back and forth.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OaYzT.jpg
> 
> When it gets stuck in a corner it gives you time to steer your shots and place them where you want which makes recoil controllable when spraying. That is how it functions in 1.6, it's the dumbest and most simple thing imaginable but it works.
> 
> GO functions differently from this old model and has been fitted with a seed based recoil model. A seed is basically a pattern which repeats itself each time the weapon is fired.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kiYmP.jpg
> 
> That is the recoil seed for the AK-47 in GO, it goes up, slightly left, down and right, left and up slightly, up and to the left then down and to the right. It will do this with each and every single magazine you unload. The only thing that gives this recoil model any random variation is the spread which you can see results in the impact decals being spread out a bit.
> 
> As you can see the recoil in GO is not random, you just haven't learned the seeds yet. Once you learn them you will be able to control spraying in this game, another fun fact is each weapon has an independent seed which must be learned so you cannot handle spraying on one gun how you would another."
> 
> The games recoil model functions by using seeds, each weapon has ONE seed which it repeats every time it is fired. When you crouch the recoil seed stays the same as expected but the SPREAD within the seed is reduced making shots more tightly grouped.
> 
> [360 shots from each gun both standing and crouched]
> 
> (M4A4) left standing / right crouched
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1HUhF.jpg
> 
> (AK-47) left standing / right crouched
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yNCHq.jpg


Taken from Nya, as his reply describes everything perfectly.

You can try it out yourself, the CS:GO spray pattern is not random.


----------



## Conspiracy

agreed on spray pattern. i only played for 30 mins last night but the standard spray and pull down method is still very effective







i wish you could shoot faster with the deagle and the standard CT pistol doesnt feel the same as the USP. maybe its just the actual look and firing animation that makes it seem different.


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Taken from Nya, as his reply describes everything perfectly.
> You can try it out yourself, the CS:GO spray pattern is not random.


I agree. I do remember being in college practicing on walls. Guess I got to do the same now.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ]
> 
> Whats the issue he's having? Typically Steam Cloud only saves configs and saves, this issue sounds like it's beyond that.


He's the only one that when joining me or any of our friends, his game always reports ' A match was found for XXXXX, but XXXXX failed to accept it".

Every time. After a few 'retries', we'd get in a game. Then we deleted the cloud/local data, started fresh and with no autoexec or anything, default config, and low and behold - now he just gets the same message, can't even join once in 5 trys.









So lame. He started a support ticket which I doubt will help/fix the problem.

No clue what the hell is going on.....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> agreed on spray pattern. i only played for 30 mins last night but the standard spray and pull down method is still very effective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish you could shoot faster with the deagle and the standard CT pistol doesnt feel the same as the USP. maybe its just the actual look and firing animation that makes it seem different.


P2000 is absolute garbage compared to the USP. It really is severely gimped if you ask me, it's a slightly more accurate glock (I really do mean slightly) with slightly more damage (Again slightly), but with less ammo.

The most effective pistol currently in GO is the P250. The P250 is absolute monster, and can anti-eco teams. P250 has low recoil/spread, able to 1 hit HS even with head armor if they're close enough, and a fairly high ROF.

I suggest using it when you're on a save, or even on pistol rounds.

Another gun is the MAG7 (Shotgun), does 100+ dmg to players with armor when they're close enough all for a low price of $1700. You also get $900 per kill for it.

Here's a good example exzacklyright posted a few pages back. The footage is from NorthCon LAN (LAN Event in German two weeks ago), performed by Get_right who's playing for NiP.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> He's the only one that when joining me or any of our friends, his game always reports ' A match was found for XXXXX, but XXXXX failed to accept it".
> Every time. After a few 'retries', we'd get in a game. Then we deleted the cloud/local data, started fresh and with no autoexec or anything, default config, and low and behold - now he just gets the same message, can't even join once in 5 trys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lame. He started a support ticket which I doubt will help/fix the problem.
> No clue what the hell is going on.....


Tell him to try this....

Right click on the Steam Icon and hit Settings.

Go to Downloads + Clouds Tab.

He'll see "Game Server Browser: Max pings / Minute"

Tell him to change it to a lower value, like 500.

This should fix his issue. It's something to do with his router, a buddy of mine has the same issue with his mediocre old router.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> P2000 is absolute garbage compared to the USP. It really is severely gimped if you ask me, it's a slightly more accurate glock (I really do mean slightly) with slightly more damage (Again slightly), but with less ammo.
> The most effective pistol currently in GO is the P250. The P250 is absolute monster, and can anti-eco teams. P250 has low recoil/spread, able to 1 hit HS even with head armor if they're close enough, and a fairly high ROF.
> I suggest using it when you're on a save, or even on pistol rounds.
> Another gun is the MAG7 (Shotgun), does 100+ dmg to players with armor when they're close enough all for a low price of $1700. You also get $900 per kill for it.
> Here's a good example exzacklyright posted a few pages back. The footage is from NorthCon LAN (LAN Event in German two weeks ago), performed by Get_right who's playing for NiP.


Yeah everytime I'm on CT i buy p250 or dualies and T i glock or deagle.

I love mag7 for tight corridors/tunnels. It's beastly


----------



## nyk20z3

What spray method ?

Ideally you should not be spraying at all.

I only play on Dust 2 for the most part so the only time i would use a slight pre fire spay is with the M4.If i am walking or i hear you coming around a corner i would use a 3 or 4 burst shot pre fire method.

As far as the AK if i can't HS you with the initial 1 shot burst i would use a quick 2 shot burst but never spray.

This is in Source of course but i try to be as silent and accurate as possible with minimal spraying.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Tell him to try this....
> 
> Right click on the Steam Icon and hit Settings.
> 
> Go to Downloads + Clouds Tab.
> 
> He'll see "Game Server Browser: Max pings / Minute"
> 
> Tell him to change it to a lower value, like 500.
> 
> This should fix his issue. It's something to do with his router, a buddy of mine has the same issue with his mediocre old router.


We've tried that, tried 250, tried all the numbers. Nothing has fixed it for him.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> We've tried that, tried 250, tried all the numbers. Nothing has fixed it for him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> We've tried that, tried 250, tried all the numbers. Nothing has fixed it for him.


Hmmm, i'm stumped then.

Has he possibly tried setting up a QoS for CS:GO/Steam? That's the only other thing I could honestly think of.

I'll take a look around and see if I see anything, but that's the only working fix I know of for that issue. It fixed it for a buddy of mine as I said.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The most effective pistol currently in GO is the P250. The P250 is absolute monster, and can anti-eco teams. P250 has low recoil/spread, able to 1 hit HS even with head armor if they're close enough, and a fairly high ROF.


It also is still pretty damn accurate while running.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> What spray method ?
> 
> Ideally you should not be spraying at all.
> 
> I only play on Dust 2 for the most part so the only time i would use a slight pre fire spay is with the M4.If i am walking or i hear you coming around a corner i would use a 3 or 4 burst shot pre fire method.
> 
> As far as the AK if i can't HS you with the initial 1 shot burst i would use a quick 2 shot burst but never spray.
> 
> This is in Source of course but i try to be as silent and accurate as possible with minimal spraying.


you never played cs 1.6 and would shoot spam spots to get kills through the wall did you lol


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I wish valve would get rid of VAC and implement the ESEA anti cheat. Way to many players playing with their cheats and using it without it being detecting.


How sure of this are you


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> How sure of this are you


I've seen a couple people on VAC servers that ran at 1000 m/s and headshotted everyone on the other team.


----------



## nyk20z3

I haven't seen many hackers the past 6 months in CSS.

From what i was told my clan server implements an anti cheat that protects from everything but walls lol.


----------



## windowszp

This game is pretty good! Played it today first time. I didn't notice any hackers in four hours that i played. Maybe one but it wasn't sure...

I really don't understand how people risk banning their account with all their games, just to use a hack


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> This game is pretty good! Played it today first time. I didn't notice any hackers in four hours that i played. Maybe one but it wasn't sure...
> I really don't understand how people risk banning their account with all their games, just to use a hack


I've only seen a couple and I've been playing this game for quite a while. I bet that they only have this game on their account or that they have pirated the game anyway, so a ban does not matter.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> This game is pretty good! Played it today first time. I didn't notice any hackers in four hours that i played. Maybe one but it wasn't sure...
> I really don't understand how people risk banning their account with all their games, just to use a hack


Most have multiple steam accounts so they will just come back with a different 1.


----------



## Bdonedge

Me and some RL friends are looking for a couple more people to play competitive with. We're 4 star ranks!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Me and some RL friends are looking for a couple more people to play competitive with. We're 4 star ranks!


Well, I would be a 4 star rank by now, but I usually get bored and abandon the matchmaking system after being queued for 5 minutes.


----------



## dmasteR

Update will be coming out today, high chances of recoil changes and a couple gun nerfs. (MAG7, P90)


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, I would be a 4 star rank by now, but I usually get bored and abandon the matchmaking system after being queued for 5 minutes.


We've waited past 5 minutes a handful of times, but c'mon if you can't wait 5 minutes....


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Update will be coming out today, high chances of recoil changes and a couple gun nerfs. (MAG7, P90)


Is there a detailed place I can view the patch notes?


----------



## windowszp

There is a ranking system? Where?!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> We've waited past 5 minutes a handful of times, but c'mon if you can't wait 5 minutes....


I once left it going to almost an hour when I got distracted and alt+tabbed; it never even tried to join a game. The system really needs to be improved.


----------



## nyk20z3

I don't understand why you can't just choose from a list of servers like in source ?

A lot of people don't like source which is still a mystery to me but at least its extremely simplistic to find what ever server you choose then just play.

And why in the world would you remove the silencer from the M4 lol


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I don't understand why you can't just choose from a list of servers like in source ?
> A lot of people don't like source which is still a mystery to me but at least its extremely simplistic to find what ever server you choose then just play.
> And why in the world would you remove the silencer from the M4 lol


there are very few 5v5 servers on the list, so if you want to do a 5v5 competitive game, you have to use the matchmaking system.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I don't understand why you can't just choose from a list of servers like in source ?
> A lot of people don't like source which is still a mystery to me but at least its extremely simplistic to find what ever server you choose then just play.
> And why in the world would you remove the silencer from the M4 lol


You can just choose from a list like you would in Source...

Main Menu > Play > Browse Community Servers

They removed the silencers from the M4 temporarily. Valve doesn't seem to understand balance issues come from the maps, not the guns in this situation. Their goal is to make professional matches closer to 8-7 halfs.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## windowszp

Hey guys what do most people play? Like maps, game modes etc...


----------



## efficacy

Hey guys, so I'm new to CS:GO and I'd really like to play with my friends, except that I suck. Like really suck, because I have never played FPS's on PC (played FPS on consoles; I'm more of an MOBA-style, RTS, MMORPG kind-of-person on PC). I was wondering if anyone could give me tips on how to improve without being flamed to hell and back for being the monumental suck I am.







What maps/game modes should I play and what should I focus on? I tried looking up stuff about CS:GO but most of it was like generic tips that I couldn't figured out for myself. Anything will help, thanks!

P.S. You can PM me if you'd like my Steam name. ^^


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efficacy*
> 
> Hey guys, so I'm new to CS:GO and I'd really like to play with my friends, except that I suck. Like really suck, because I have never played FPS's on PC (played FPS on consoles; I'm more of an MOBA-style, RTS, MMORPG kind-of-person on PC). I was wondering if anyone could give me tips on how to improve without being flamed to hell and back for being the monumental suck I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What maps/game modes should I play and what should I focus on? I tried looking up stuff about CS:GO but most of it was like generic tips that I couldn't figured out for myself. Anything will help, thanks!
> P.S. You can PM me if you'd like my Steam name. ^^


Make sure you have vsync off. I sucked at GO for a while then I turned off Vsync and was instantly a lot better.


----------



## nyk20z3

What does V sync have to do with skill ?

Nothing against you at all but i play the same with it on or without.

I prefer it on so i never see a ripple in the screen at any time.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> What does V sync have to do with skill ?
> Nothing against you at all but i play the same with it on or without.
> I prefer it on so i never see a ripple in the screen at any time.


Really, it increased the input lag on my system to the point where I could no longer easily get headshots. When I put triple buffered on, it made the game unplayable.


----------



## Bdonedge

Completely agree


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> What does V sync have to do with skill ?
> Nothing against you at all but i play the same with it on or without.
> I prefer it on so i never see a ripple in the screen at any time.


Increased input lag is a inherent issue with VSYNC on any game. Also add in the fact that you won't have the necessary frames for optimal performance.

64 tick servers require 64 tick bare minimum. 128 tick requires 128 frames bare minimum.

Also if you don't use raw input, your mouse speed is affected. etc etc etc.


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Make sure you have vsync off. I sucked at GO for a while then I turned off Vsync and was instantly a lot better.


Lol, okay, will keep that in mind since I run on a laptop with a Intel Dorito for a graphics card. ~_~ Although I don't get much lag on CS:GO, unlike Starcraft 2 thank goodness.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> What does V sync have to do with skill ?
> Nothing against you at all but i play the same with it on or without.
> I prefer it on so i never see a ripple in the screen at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, it increased the input lag on my system to the point where I could no longer easily get headshots. When I put triple buffered on, it made the game unplayable.
Click to expand...

I had the same poor experience as well with triple buffer + vsync in this game. Vsync off works best for me.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Just wanted to give an update for everyone. The server was finally ordered. It's a 32 slot and 128 tick server. I should have it setup as soon as possible.

Thanks
ALLAN


----------



## Conspiracy

neat! ill definitely play this more often if i have a regular server to hop on. i dont play with the rest of my CSGO friends because all they do is scrim and compete. not as fun as playing for fun


----------



## nyk20z3

I still look at playing in a PUB being highly competitive depending on the community that plays there.

I take winning and looking like an all star the same in a Pub as i would in a scrim.

I found over the years people think no 1 has any real skill just because they play in a Pub 75% of the time but to me that's ridiculous.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I still look at playing in a PUB being highly competitive depending on the community that plays there.
> I take winning and looking like an all star the same in a Pub as i would in a scrim.
> I found over the years people think no 1 has any real skill just because they play in a Pub 75% of the time but to me that's ridiculous.


Yes, there are skilled players in pubs. However, in scrims you not only get skilled players, but you get people that play together and constantly work together as a team, thus they're going to be more coordinated and harder to beat. Dominating in a pub and a scrim are two completely different things.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/01/6511/

CS:GO Patch Out!!!!!!

Release Notes for 1/9/2013
Quote:


> [MISC]
> 
> - Added Server Report panel. Player can use this panel to report server for things such as inappropriate content and bad performance etc.. This menu is accessible from the Pause Menu.
> - Improved competitive matchmaking algorithm to further reduce wait times.
> - Fixed 'rebuy previous' not working after the first round of rebuying.
> - Spawn points are now randomized every round.
> - Whitelisted con_filter convars for debugging.
> - Fixed damage taken and given not being fully reset in modes that aren't round-based.
> - Changing mp_warmuptime takes effect immediately.
> - Added concommands mp_warmup_start and mp_warmup_end, which restart and early terminate warmup, respectively.
> - Fixed exploit where cl_interp restrictions could be bypassed.
> - Alias command no longer allows aliasing over existing convars and concommands.
> - Fixed rare case of maps not matching requested game mode on dedicated servers
> - The client-side headshot feedback sound no longer plays for the local client when damaging another player in the head with a grenade explosion or when shooting them in the head through another surface (penetration)
> - Slightly reduced the client-side headshot feedback sound volume (spatialized sound is unaffected)
> - Fixed nameplate flicker in free cam mode during demo playback.
> - Fixed wall penetration on Linux dedicated servers
> - Fixed exploit where grenade projectiles were used to boost teammates.
> - Fixed a very rare server crash when firing a weapon.
> - Improved the error message shown when finding a game fails to locate an acceptable dedicated game server formerly reported as DS.
> - Improved memory management on servers with GOTV enabled.
> - Changed holiday cheer level to match CS1.6.


Mainly a hotfix for some issues. :]


----------



## nyk20z3

LOL -

http://store.valvesoftware.com/product.php?i=PL86051-24

We all need em!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> LOL -
> 
> http://store.valvesoftware.com/product.php?i=PL86051-24
> 
> We all need em!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I won a few Plantronics headsets a few years back from beating this sponsored chick in CoD at PAX. They were pretty damn comfy and worked well. Gave 'em to friends however since I already had a headset.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> We've tried that, tried 250, tried all the numbers. Nothing has fixed it for him.


http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3058767

This might be a possible fix, if he hasn't gotten the issue fixed already!


----------



## Bdonedge

there is a deranking bug. spread the word so valve can fix this. It is aggravating as hell.

http://64bitvps.com/csgo/ticket/losing-a-match-in-classic-competitive-causes-everyone-on-the-losing-team-to-rank-down/


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> there is a deranking bug. spread the word so valve can fix this. It is aggravating as hell.
> 
> http://64bitvps.com/csgo/ticket/losing-a-match-in-classic-competitive-causes-everyone-on-the-losing-team-to-rank-down/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/291681838047559680


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boOzy*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/291681838047559680


I'm not fully understanding what he means by this. So essentially higher level skilled players are now lower skilled because they want the higher skilled players to be even better to reach a certain rank?


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> I'm not fully understanding what he means by this. So essentially higher level skilled players are now lower skilled because they want the higher skilled players to be even better to reach a certain rank?


Basically what it means is that the highest rank was not representing players correctly. Basically saying anyone could reach global elite, making the rank not all that high.

They have now changed it so you must be much more skilled to reach the higher ranks.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## nyk20z3

O and i hate AWPS.

The whole 1 shot kill to your ankles is beyond lame so call me a noob lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> O and i hate AWPS.
> 
> The whole 1 shot kill to your ankles is beyond lame so call me a noob lol


AWP doesn't 1 hit to the ankle. In fact it needs to be a body shot or above.









Leg/foot shots only do 85 damage.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> AWP doesn't 1 hit to the ankle. In fact it needs to be a body shot or above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg/foot shots only do 85 damage.


LOL i was joking but i have always found the awp annoying and it ruins the game play.

9 out 10 awp shots i see in a scrim or pub are not even head shots lol

I understand the purpose and popularity of them but i just hate the sound(End of Rant).


----------



## Bdonedge

I know a majority of people aren't hacking, but when someone prefires and 1 shot headshot on you 90% of the time, I can't help but wonder...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> I know a majority of people aren't hacking, but when someone prefires and 1 shot headshot on you 90% of the time, I can't help but wonder...







VeryGames ScreaM


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Today's update is a big one. After gathering feedback from pro players around the world, we've made significant changes to weapon balance with global changes to recoil that affect all weapons, as well as specific adjustments to rifles, pistols, and the P90. We've also made some changes to the messaging system, so check the notes for details.
> To try the weapon changes out for yourself, we've also added a new game mode to matchmaking and offline play: Deathmatch.
> You can join a Deathmatch on either the Classic maps or the Demolition and Arms Race maps. Practice your aim with individual weapons like the pros, spawn with a random weapon, or boost your score by taking advantage of bonus timers. There's no wrong way to play.
> Deathmatch mode is also a useful way to learn a new map. Find out where you're exposed, and experiment with new angles and approaches.
> Speaking of maps, today also marks the launch of a private beta for the Map Workshop. If you're a map maker, mail [email protected] with the subject "Map Workshop Beta" and your Steam ID in the content, with a link to maps shipped or in progress that would be suitable for the workshop.


Quote:


> Release notes for 1/23/12
> 
> [ MAJOR CHANGES ]
> - A new game mode has been added to matchmaking and offline play: Deathmatch.
> - Weapon balance and recoil were adjusted with pro community input ( Thanks to J3Di, NiP, VeryGames, ESC, 4NOT, mTw, and FM TOXiC )
> - In addition to global changes that affect all weapons, specific adjustments have been made to: rifles, pistols, and the P90.
> - Weapon purchasing changes:
> - The AWP's kill reward was increased from $50 to $100.
> - The Glock is now a Terrorist only weapon.
> - The FiveseveN is now a CT only weapon.
> - The Terrorists' molotov price has been reduced to $500. The CT's incendiary grenade remains $850.
> - Note that the pistol arrangement has changed in the buymenu.
> 
> - The messaging system has been converted to protobuf.
> - Demos recorded with previous versions of CS:GO will not be compatible as of this update. In order to view old demos, set your 'beta' to 'demo_viewer' in the CS:GO betas property panel, in Steam. Don't forget to set it back to 'NONE' when you want to play online again.
> - If you are running SourceMod on your server, you will need to update to the latest version. For details, see: http://www.sourcemod.net/index.php
> 
> [ MINOR CHANGES ]
> - Added some performance improvements for low-end clients.
> - Fixed some fence materials that were allowing players to see through smoke grenades.
> - GOTV spectator UI will now correctly show kevlar and helmet information for players.
> - Avatars will now correctly load for all players when connected to a GOTV server or when watching a demo.
> - Added support to notify players during servers maintenance downtime.
> - Fixed a dedicated server exploit where community dedicated servers could masquerade as official and get players searching for official game modes connected to them (saigns.de)
> - Fixed a rare problem when clients matchmaking for Classic Competitive game could be stuck on green Accept screen
> - Fixed a rare problem when clients could connect to a Classic Competitive game and then later be disconnected for failing to accept the match.
> - Improved algorithm pinging whitelisted dedicated servers when searching for Classic Competitive games, pinging less addresses fixes occasional problems for some customers where address translation tables on their routers would fill up and their routers would fail to route required packets to display the green Accept screen.
> - Added support for mm_dedicated_search_maxping to restrict client's ping when matchmaking for Classic Competitive games. ( Matchmaking algorithm will still be prioritizing best servers to minimize ping of all party members. )
> - Fixed a rare server crash when bots attempted to shoot the bomb defuser.
> - Fixed a client crash when downloading a lot of custom assets from community servers.
> 
> [ NOTES TO MAPMAKERS ]
> - DEATHMATCH:
> - Deathmatch uses the nav mesh to create spawn points. Make sure that your nav is contained within the bounds of your map to ensure that players aren't spawned outside of it. Use map_showspawnpoints to see where spawn points were generated.
> - If you want to use mapper-placed spawnpoints instead of the randomly generated ones, place an info_map_parameters in your map and set usenormalspawnsfordm ("Use Normal Spawns in Deathmatch?) to true.
> - WORKSHOP:
> - We're launching the private beta for workshop maps. If you're a map maker, mail [email protected] with the subject "Map Workshop Beta" and your steam id in the content, with a link to maps shipped ( or maps in progress ) suitable for the Workshop.
> 
> - Please use the CSGO SDK list for discussions about Deathmatch and Workshop.


----------



## dmasteR

Also, if there's any mappers on OCN let me know. I can get you early access to the GO Workshop.


----------



## Greeen_Machine

Not sure if cs:go thread or exzachlyright's YouTube feed


----------



## Greeen_Machine

Oops


----------



## Greeen_Machine

00ps


----------



## Bdonedge

I haven't been on but I heard that Deagle is now OP for the time being. 2 shot kill?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> I haven't been on but I heard that Deagle is now OP for the time being. 2 shot kill?


Correct. Does around 76 damage to a player with armor to the chest, and 90+ unarmored.


----------



## Bdonedge

I'm sorry but if listening to the "pros" ideas is what causes patches like this to come out, then pros know ****-all. This patch is absolutely horrendous. Aiming is entirely too easy for people that don't know how to aim. Deagle is overpowered as hell. Every other pistol is useless comparatively


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> I'm sorry but if listening to the "pros" ideas is what causes patches like this to come out, then pros know ****-all. This patch is absolutely horrendous. Aiming is entirely too easy for people that don't know how to aim. Deagle is overpowered as hell. Every other pistol is useless comparatively


http://www.hltv.org/news/9894-top-players-comment-on-csgo-update

Majority of the changes seem to be from j3di.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct. Does around 76 damage to a player with armor to the chest, and 90+ unarmored.


I haven't played GO in forever. I miss the P-250 before they nerfed it; it was more fun to be able to have a gun that I could fire while running than another one I had to actually aim.


----------



## Domino

Absolutely loving the no-bs changes in CS:GO. Feels better then 1.6!


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> I'm sorry but if listening to the "pros" ideas is what causes patches like this to come out, then pros know ****-all. This patch is absolutely horrendous. Aiming is entirely too easy for people that don't know how to aim. Deagle is overpowered as hell. Every other pistol is useless comparatively


People can't jump headshot, run and headshot from a distance, and actually have to control their sprays more so then before. To me, that's a lot better. People actually have to stand still or shift walk to shoot. It really adds to the recoil control of the game. Learning curve has jumped up quite a bit.


----------



## b0z0

I really cant stand the deagle due to it being over powered. 2 hits for 131 dmg picking mid lol. I didnt hit him in the head either...


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Haha, funny video thanks for posting


----------



## exzacklyright

Some interesting info:
Quote:


> In GO, even though YOU hear yourself jumping up, the enemy only hears you landing.
> It depends on a few things. If you are jumping, and moving in any direction at a certain speed, every LANDING is heard.
> If you jump straight up and down, and continually do it over and over with no pause between jumps, you will only hear the FIRST landing, after that, it's silent, as long as you don't move in any direction.
> If you jump from a lower plane, to a high plane, it's silent. For example, if you are standing next to the rock, outside B bombsite, on Dust 2, jumping up onto the rock, (as long as you are in crouching speed, or walking speed) is completely silent. If you perform this same jump will at a running speed, it will make a landing noise.


----------



## mylilpony

I've died at least 6 times today to 1 hit kill deagle shots, 125-126 dmg not even close range!!! -___-


----------



## Bdonedge

deagle is stupid. also I had no idea about that jumping info. thanks for posting. always enjoy watching the videos you post.

just got a new mechanical keyboard and its very sensitive (red switches) so I'm trying to get used to strafing and moving back and forth while pressing the opposite key to stop movement. The hard part is that since its so sensitive I overshoot the distance I realistically would like to walk. anyone experience this?


----------



## MorgsTouch

Anyone playing competitive classic tonight?


----------



## MorgsTouch

Also what mouse do you guys use? Headset?
I'm looking at the deathadder and siberia v2


----------



## b0z0

I use my Audio Technica AD-700's with a USB desktop mic, and a Steelseries sensei @ 400dpi 6/11 windows and 2.5 ingame sens with a Zowie G-RF mousepad on top of my Ripper XXL.


----------



## GanjaSMK

For reference from me, I use a G500, Rocketfish Pad, and I use Toslink to a receiver for stereo audio on Pioneer SE-M290's with a unidirectional mic setup (I can post a link to a thread I made specifically about the mic, if you like).

*@ MorgsTouch*


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Also what mouse do you guys use? Headset?
> I'm looking at the deathadder and siberia v2


Drop the siberia 2.

Go to sound section and find what's works for you. Most people prefer AD700 which drops in price every once in a while below 80 bucks but you should find for a few bucks more and a lot better.

For my desktop, I use deathadder (w/ hyperglides) with artisan hayate mousepad, 1.27 sensitivity @ 400 dpi

For laptop, I used to use g400 w/ artisan shiden kai at 1.05 sensitivity.

Unfortunately, my USB ports are not working right now so I'm using an HP Wi-fi mouse. It's awful


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [ NOTABLE ]
> - Nerfed the Deagle.
> - Added a feature to spectate friends games via GOTV.
> -In 'Play With Friends,' if a friend is on an official matchmaking server the WATCH option will appear next to their name.
> - DM immunity changes:
> -Default immunity was raised to 10s.
> -Moving cancels immunity.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> - Fixed dedicated server memory leak.
> - Reserved server with connected GOTV spectators will hold reservation after all players disconnected for at least TV delay time to allow spectators to watch the match to the end.
> - Added convar sv_hibernate_punt_tv_clients to also punt lingering TV spectators after all players disconnected and at least TV delay time elapsed.
> tv_snapshotrate will now correctly adjust client-side rates automatically for smooth spectating experience.
> - Added convar tv_relayradio, 0 = off, 1 = relay team radio commands to GOTV (default value = 0).
> - Added convar tv_relaytextchat, 0 = off, 1 = relay "say" chat only, 2 = relay "say" and "say_team" chat to GOTV (default value = 1).
> - Team kills and team damage is now preserved for players in competitive games across disconnects and reconnects.
> - Fixed a regression in naming of tv_autorecord demo files.


Deagle nerf, the one everyone was waiting for.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Deagle nerf, the one everyone was waiting for.


So, now all the pistols are terrible?

I wish they would just keep both the P250 and Deagle in their OP state.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Drop the siberia 2.
> 
> Go to sound section and find what's works for you. Most people prefer AD700 which drops in price every once in a while below 80 bucks but you should find for a few bucks more and a lot better.
> 
> For my desktop, I use deathadder (w/ hyperglides) with artisan hayate mousepad, 1.27 sensitivity @ 400 dpi
> 
> For laptop, I used to use g400 w/ artisan shiden kai at 1.05 sensitivity.
> 
> Unfortunately, my USB ports are not working right now so I'm using an HP Wi-fi mouse. It's awful


I like those AD700's, You sure they drop below $80 that's like 50% off and according to amazon that's like 75%... Also any other colors or models that compare to them?

I will be getting the deathadder as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> For reference from me, I use a G500, Rocketfish Pad, and I use Toslink to a receiver for stereo audio on Pioneer SE-M290's with a unidirectional mic setup (I can post a link to a thread I made specifically about the mic, if you like).
> 
> *@ MorgsTouch*


I'll take a look at that link.

Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## MorgsTouch

OK I see the AD700s only come in that color which is a little ugly but, I can deal because the bottom line is I don't want to be seen in headphones either way. Lol

Btw I played some competitive tonight and it didn't go well, lost 2 matches and the first one no one spoke english. It's bad enough when people don't shut up when you're the last alive but, when they don't shut up and they speak french (I believe) it's insane - so I ended up muting everyone.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> So, now all the pistols are terrible?
> 
> I wish they would just keep both the P250 and Deagle in their OP state.


No, the deagle was nerfed slightly. It actually reminds me of the 1.6 deagle now a LOT. All the other pistols haven't changed since the big recoil update.

Glock is still great, P2000 finally seems like the "USP" of the previous CS games. Overall I think everything is damn close to perfect, possibly a slight nerf to Glock, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No, the deagle was nerfed slightly. It actually reminds me of the 1.6 deagle now a LOT. All the other pistols haven't changed since the big recoil update.
> 
> Glock is still great, P2000 finally seems like the "USP" of the previous CS games. Overall I think everything is damn close to perfect, possibly a slight nerf to Glock, but I don't see that happening.


I miss the P-250 when it was powerful; it was a nice change from the deagle being the only pistol anyone used.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## mylilpony

I still haven't adjusted to the P2000. I just buy deagle there, and glock for T (I avg like 3-5 kills pistol round =) )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> I like those AD700's, You sure they drop below $80 that's like 50% off and according to amazon that's like 75%... Also any other colors or models that compare to them?
> 
> I will be getting the deathadder as well.
> I'll take a look at that link.
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys.


When i bought them they were 80 but i guess it hasn't dropped that low in a while. No other colors/models (which really should be the last thing to consider for FPS headphones







. That said, there are very nice looking ones, but they are out of your budget. The AD700 are the best sub100 you could get. And will last a long time, and you can have it on your head forever without it feeling uncomfortable or hot


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I miss the P-250 when it was powerful; it was a nice change from the deagle being the only pistol anyone used.


Meh, everyone was using the P250. There was literally no variety. I can still see the deagle being used now, as well as the default pistols and even the tec9.

Anyone watch NiP vs VG today? That epic nuke comeback. 13-2 VeryGames first half of CT side on Nuke. NiP came back with a 14-0 win second half on CT making it a 16-13 final.

I actually thought for a split second NiP was about to get dethroned...









Also around 16K viewers. Seems like GO is heading in the right direction finally!


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Meh, everyone was using the P250. There was literally no variety. I can still see the deagle being used now, as well as the default pistols and even the tec9.
> 
> Anyone watch NiP vs VG today? That epic nuke comeback. 13-2 VeryGames first half of CT side on Nuke. NiP came back with a 14-0 win second half on CT making it a 16-13 final.
> 
> I actually thought for a split second NiP was about to get dethroned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also around 16K viewers. This tournament is extremely small too. $1500 dollar payout for first. Seems like GO is heading in the right direction finally!


By the sound of it. I wish I did watch it. I can't wait to see the demo, or replay of a stream.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> By the sound of it. I wish I did watch it. I can't wait to see the demo, or replay of a stream.


http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3157522

Demo for it ^

And can't find the stream for it. ESPLANET removed the match stream for that, no idea why.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3157522
> 
> Demo for it ^
> 
> And can't find the stream for it. ESPLANET removed the match stream for that, no idea why.


Pretty much the same thing just happneed to me.. but we tied. lol


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VeryGames ScreaM


----------



## dmasteR

NiP vs VeryGames highlights for those that don't wanna watch the demo of the epic match.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## King Who Dat

Nice. Any of you guys play regularly in any central deathmatch servers ? I have ESEA as well. I need some practice.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> Nice. Any of you guys play regularly in any central deathmatch servers ? I have ESEA as well. I need some practice.


Typically play on Netcode DM: 96.8.114.234:27015

It's in DFW.

I as well play in ESEA. Same name.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Typically play on Netcode DM: 96.8.114.234:27015
> 
> It's in DFW.
> 
> I as well play in ESEA. Same name.


cool. I keep trying to join but its' full.


----------



## mylilpony

Hmm does anyone else get major lag every round or two where you stop and skip around and jerk back and forth on the screen? It's really making things unpleasant for me...rates are at 128


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Hmm does anyone else get major lag every round or two where you stop and skip around and jerk back and forth on the screen? It's really making things unpleasant for me...rates are at 128


Negative. Does this happen on every server you're on? Take a look at your net_graph, are you getting loss/choke?

Which rate is set to 128? Are you on a 128 tick server? There's multiple commands for rates, not just one.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Hmm does anyone else get major lag every round or two where you stop and skip around and jerk back and forth on the screen? It's really making things unpleasant for me...rates are at 128


I was getting this for some of the competitive matches i've been in lately...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Negative. Does this happen on every server you're on? Take a look at your net_graph, are you getting loss/choke?
> 
> Which rate is set to 128? Are you on a 128 tick server? There's multiple commands for rates, not just one.


so for those competitive matches that are run on 64 tick servers I should change cl_update and cl_cmdrate to 64? what about rate?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> I was getting this for some of the competitive matches i've been in lately...
> so for those competitive matches that are run on 64 tick servers I should change cl_update and cl_cmdrate to 64? what about rate?


Does this issue only happen on MatchMaking? Might just be the matchmaking servers, I suggest trying community servers to make sure its not a server issue. See if other people are lagging in the same server you are lagging in as well.

Your rates should be this, as CS:GO will automatically lower your rates if the server has a lower cap.

cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
rate 128000
cl_interp 0
cl_interp_ratio 1

Again take a look at your net_graph and see if there's any choke or loss. I'm guessing this is a server issue, as I've yet to see anything like this reported or have issues myself. I don't ever play MatchMaking, and hardly play any community servers unless its a DM. I pretty much strictly play ESEA.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Does this issue only happen on MatchMaking? Might just be the matchmaking servers, I suggest trying community servers to make sure its not a server issue. See if other people are lagging in the same server you are lagging in as well.
> 
> Your rates should be this, as CS:GO will automatically lower your rates if the server has a lower cap.
> 
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128
> rate 128000
> cl_interp 0
> cl_interp_ratio 1
> 
> Again take a look at your net_graph and see if there's any choke or loss. I'm guessing this is a server issue, as I've yet to see anything like this reported or have issues myself. I don't ever play MatchMaking, and hardly play any community servers unless its a DM. I pretty much strictly play ESEA.


Added all of those, and my ping jumped up to 400-450 and choke to 40% and stayed there for a good 10-15 seconds. looking at netgraph. I dont know why this is happening, it never had this problem before (just moved today too).

*After playing some more the lag just happens without a spike in ping or choke. My frame would go back to wehere i was a second ago and skip forward and skip back 3-4 times before returning to normal. So many unnecessary deaths!!!


----------



## Layo

After finishing my placement matches I ended up in Gold Nova 1 but I got very flustrated. Apparently I'm hacking every round because others can't play or because they are simply dumb. If I hear guy running behind the corner it's pretty obvious I won't give him chance but apparently I wh. Also guys going to the same spot 14 times out of 15 and calling me cheater while getting shot trought door, that's kinda outrageous. Screenie of normal game







Anyone lese getting this too?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Added all of those, and my ping jumped up to 400-450 and choke to 40% and stayed there for a good 10-15 seconds. looking at netgraph. I dont know why this is happening, it never had this problem before (just moved today too).
> 
> *After playing some more the lag just happens without a spike in ping or choke. My frame would go back to wehere i was a second ago and skip forward and skip back 3-4 times before returning to normal. So many unnecessary deaths!!!


Are you playing on servers near your location? So this issue only started happening after you moved?


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> After finishing my placement matches I ended up in Gold Nova 1 but I got very flustrated. Apparently I'm hacking every round because others can't play or because they are simply dumb. If I hear guy running behind the corner it's pretty obvious I won't give him chance but apparently I wh. Also guys going to the same spot 14 times out of 15 and calling me cheater while getting shot trought door, that's kinda outrageous. Screenie of normal game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone lese getting this too?


hey layo, you look like a decent player. want to play competitive with me sometime? i'm distinguished master guardian. add me steamcommunity.com/id/dukedkl92


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you playing on servers near your location? So this issue only started happening after you moved?


Well two months ago (different location) it was fine, last month (another location) the issues started, and this month (new location) the issue still persists. It doesn't seem to happen in other games, just CS.

The only other factor is that I added a wi-fi mouse which uses my wifi signal to control the mouse since my usb ports are broken.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Well two months ago (different location) it was fine, last month (another location) the issues started, and this month (new location) the issue still persists. It doesn't seem to happen in other games, just CS.
> 
> The only other factor is that I added a wi-fi mouse which uses my wifi signal to control the mouse since my usb ports are broken.


Possibly it? Do you remember if your issue started happening after you did this? I can't imagine the input lag because of that. lol


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> hey layo, you look like a decent player. want to play competitive with me sometime? i'm distinguished master guardian. add me steamcommunity.com/id/dukedkl92


Not sure what to think of you but I would probably pull you down. Added anyway


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Does this issue only happen on MatchMaking? Might just be the matchmaking servers, I suggest trying community servers to make sure its not a server issue. See if other people are lagging in the same server you are lagging in as well.
> 
> Your rates should be this, as CS:GO will automatically lower your rates if the server has a lower cap.
> 
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128
> rate 128000
> cl_interp 0
> cl_interp_ratio 1
> 
> Again take a look at your net_graph and see if there's any choke or loss. I'm guessing this is a server issue, as I've yet to see anything like this reported or have issues myself. I don't ever play MatchMaking, and hardly play any community servers unless its a DM. I pretty much strictly play ESEA.


Thanks - just needed to change the rate.


----------



## exzacklyright

Here is the epic match. The 2 best teams in cs:go


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## MorgsTouch

Is it possible to record a counter-strike go demo to a secondary harddrive?


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Is it possible to record a counter-strike go demo to a secondary harddrive?


**** how do you even record a CSGO demo to begin with? Any special software required?


----------



## MorgsTouch

Enable console in settings -> join game -> type Record "name" in console -> type "stop" in console when done


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Is it possible to record a counter-strike go demo to a secondary harddrive?


There is no option for this. I'm guessing you're running out of space on the SSD? You'll need to move the demos manually.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There is no option for this. I'm guessing you're running out of space on the SSD? You'll need to move the demos manually.


Something like that


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Possibly it? Do you remember if your issue started happening after you did this? I can't imagine the input lag because of that. lol


Apparently it's not just me.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/13p9ih/anyone_else_getting_lag_spikes/
 I've seen like 20-30 links describing the same situation, just no solutions =(


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Apparently it's not just me.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/13p9ih/anyone_else_getting_lag_spikes/
> I've seen like 20-30 links describing the same situation, just no solutions =(


I played 6 matches last night, 4 of which I was continously getting lag spikes, ESPECIALLY in spectate mode


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/02/6691/

New Entry in the CS:GO Blog! Check it out guys!

Also the patch notes for today:

Release Notes for 2/7/2013

[NOTABLE]

-Added the CS:GO Maps Workshop.
-Maps Workshop tab now available in client Map Browser
-Maps Workshop FAQ: http://blog.counter-strike.net/workshop/faq.php
-Workshop url: http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/browse/?appid=730
-Server Operators details: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/CSGO_Workshop_For_Server_Operators
-Upload tool for Map Makers: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/CSGO_Map_Publish_Tool
-Information about custom game rules: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/CSGO_Custom_Game_Mode

-Added cs_assault to Classic map group.

EDIT: Also the game is 50% off for the weekend! :]


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> I played 6 matches last night, 4 of which I was continously getting lag spikes, ESPECIALLY in spectate mode


I teleport back and forth, my ping jumps up to 400-600, and then it jumps back down. Happens every two or three minutes. It might have to do with people conncting to a server, too, from what I heard. BUt i get the lag even w hen server full =(. Really sad I can't play the game at a high level anymore. Well, not as high I just die a lot more now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I teleport back and forth, my ping jumps up to 400-600, and then it jumps back down. Happens every two or three minutes. It might have to do with people conncting to a server, too, from what I heard. BUt i get the lag even w hen server full =(. Really sad I can't play the game at a high level anymore. Well, not as high I just die a lot more now.


Doubt this would fix your issue, but have you verified your game files?

You said this issue persists on Community Servers too correct?


----------



## snow cakes

does this game have the same feel as css?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> does this game have the same feel as css?


Depends what you mean.

Recoil, movement, etc are fairly different.

Maps are about the only thing that are really similar. The game is also different from CS 1.6 as well. GO still has the same basic concepts that the older variations of CS has always had. GO has a higher skill gap though than Source, but lower than 1.6 besides the shooting mechanics (recoil, pattern).


----------



## exzacklyright

CS:GO is 50% off this weekend, $7.49! Ends February 11th


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> does this game have the same feel as css?


As of right now, in my opinion, this game has a better feel than CSS and 1.6. Of course, still needs some minor tweaks. (awp and auto sniper, I'm looking at you)


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Doubt this would fix your issue, but have you verified your game files?
> 
> You said this issue persists on Community Servers too correct?


Yeah i verified, set cs go high priority, completely lowered all graphic settings (i'm using a gtx 560m btw so it should run on max fine, which it has before).

Now the game is completely unplayable. Instead of lag every 2 minutes, I just spike ping to 500-800 when match starts, until i die. I can't even play against bots.

Mind you, I just played a match on dota and watched some videos on youtube with no issues whatsoever. It's only been like this since the deagle buff patch.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> As of right now, in my opinion, this game has a better feel than CSS and 1.6. Of course, still needs some minor tweaks. (awp and auto sniper, I'm looking at you)


They don't need to change the AWP. The auto sniper "Maybe". They absolutely ruined the deagle now.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> They don't need to change the AWP. The auto sniper "Maybe". They absolutely ruined the deagle now.


Deagle is awful now. Every pistol round wth glock I get 3-5 kills, and p2000 i get 1 or 0. they need to buff p2000 or nerf glock.

super happy that even with my lag fest i'm maintaining a 30% headshot rate even though my kdr dropped from 2-1 to 1.4/3-1 in my servers =/


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Apparently it's not just me.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/13p9ih/anyone_else_getting_lag_spikes/
> I've seen like 20-30 links describing the same situation, just no solutions =(


I don't get "lag" spikes, but rather random packet loss. Very annoying.


----------



## MorgsTouch

does anyone in this thread use the OCN team speak ? We should run some comp matches tonight!!


----------



## Greeen_Machine

I'm down to play if anyone wants to


----------



## mgaggy

In the last year or so I've gotten much more frugal when it comes to trying out new games. I played cs since around 1.3, then css off and on for a few years. Does this game have a similar feel, or does it lean more toward the "new" fps feel?

I guess my question is: Does cs:go still feel like you're playing a prettier counterstrike, or does it feel like a completely different game?


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgaggy*
> 
> In the last year or so I've gotten much more frugal when it comes to trying out new games. I played cs since around 1.3, then css off and on for a few years. Does this game have a similar feel, or does it lean more toward the "new" fps feel?
> 
> I guess my question is: Does cs:go still feel like you're playing a prettier counterstrike, or does it feel like a completely different game?


Somewhere in between an old version and a new one. It's got a nice learning curve and if you're accustomed you can pick it up and play confidently with some adjustments necessary.


----------



## MorgsTouch

mgaggy

it's also on sale right now for 30 more minutes!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgaggy*
> 
> In the last year or so I've gotten much more frugal when it comes to trying out new games. I played cs since around 1.3, then css off and on for a few years. Does this game have a similar feel, or does it lean more toward the "new" fps feel?
> 
> I guess my question is: Does cs:go still feel like you're playing a prettier counterstrike, or does it feel like a completely different game?


CS:GO still feels like very much like a CS game.


----------



## mylilpony

I love that there is a server called Old School Gamers and everyone team stacks and camps. There are literally 12 terrorists in 2 rooms on office and half the team is always in the hostage house in italy...so silly. Seriously one of the worst servers that i've put a good amount of time in...

Does anyone have any non-deathmatch rotational or dust2 servers that teamswap and are located on the east coast?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> I love that there is a server called Old School Gamers and everyone team stacks and camps. There are literally 12 terrorists in 2 rooms on office and half the team is always in the hostage house in italy...so silly. Seriously one of the worst servers that i've put a good amount of time in...
> 
> Does anyone have any non-deathmatch rotational or dust2 servers that teamswap and are located on the east coast?


72.5.195.169:27015

Isn't too bad, but it is a larger server (32 players). (Central)

I can get a better list a little later.


----------



## b0z0

I cant stand pubbing. I normally only play competitive.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I cant stand pubbing. I normally only play competitive.


Yeah i have to say somehow the community in Go is worse than source/1.6

Mainly because: No communication (like on dust 2, where t's would snipe mid door, but fail to mention that a ct got into lower tuns), afk's, when their side is getting overrun. In friendly fire servers, lots of team hitting/killing due to poor radar awareness/learning to spray at everything that moves.

Overall people tend to camp more, I'm thinking due to the fact that ppl aren't used to playing this game and want to preserve their score/keep their weapon.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Yeah i have to say somehow the community in Go is worse than source/1.6
> 
> Mainly because: No communication (like on dust 2, where t's would snipe mid door, but fail to mention that a ct got into lower tuns), afk's, when their side is getting overrun. In friendly fire servers, lots of team hitting/killing due to poor radar awareness/learning to spray at everything that moves.
> 
> Overall people tend to camp more, I'm thinking due to the fact that ppl aren't used to playing this game and want to preserve their score/keep their weapon.


The competitive is pretty good, decent communication and most people do not quit / tk much.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> The competitive is pretty good, decent communication and most people do not quit / tk much.


The only issue with competitive is crappy 64tic servers.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> The only issue with competitive is crappy 64tic servers.


That's true I had some issues awping last night :x


----------



## b0z0

Yeah. The registry is horrible lately. Normally I'm dropping 30 plus but I rage because it seems I miss easy shots when I know my crosshairs on them.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 72.5.195.169:27015
> 
> Isn't too bad, but it is a larger server (32 players). (Central)
> 
> I can get a better list a little later.


Just played in the server today, i get excellent ping, but for some reason (only in this server) even though cmdrate is set at 128 my svrate drops to 40-60 the first 10-45 seconds of every round and its literally unplayable, and I love rushing =(.

That said, luckily glock is op and i can still get 3-4 kills with 2/3 headshots =)


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Just played in the server today, i get excellent ping, but for some reason (only in this server) even though cmdrate is set at 128 my svrate drops to 40-60 the first 10-45 seconds of every round and its literally unplayable, and I love rushing =(.
> 
> That said, luckily glock is op and i can still get 3-4 kills with 2/3 headshots =)


I find the glock burst fire is pretty op aswell, for some reason i am using the starting pistols as my weapon of choice against bots (i know its bad, but they are on hardest.)


----------



## RussianHak

Hey I just wanted to ask if anyone on this forum had problems running GO on a Mobile GPU. Such as my 560M, I get better FPS in BF3 at med then in GO at low while in Gun game. Drivers are up to date.


----------



## MorgsTouch

B0z0 ,

You playing any comp tonight ?


----------



## b0z0

I play all the time Add me on steam boooo_zo


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 2/13/2013
> 
> * Deagle: increased effective range.
> * P250: reduced effective range.
> * Glock: increased recoil on burst.
> * Added a community dedicated server convar "sv_workshop_allow_other_maps". When this option is enabled and the server is idling empty, it will allow players to reserve it on another workshop map. Server will then download the other workshop map and let players play it, after the map ends the players will mapcycle into workshop collection hosted by the server.
> * Added a game setting 'Max Acceptable Matchmaking Ping' to allow users in geographic locations far from official datacenters to find games via matchmaking without using developer's console.
> * Servers starting to host a workshop collection will no longer show up as running de_dust.
> * Added convar mp_death_drop_c4 that determines whether C4 is droppable.
> * Fixed not being able to drop C4 in Demolition mode.
> * Added display of public joinable games in maps workshop browser.
> * Fixed dead players getting a network update that showed their dead icon position at the position of the player they jumped to spectate right after dying
> * Fixed mapcycle problems when the server was playing a map outside of active mapgroup or collection.
> * Workshop maps no longer show "workshop" prefix on master server and official maps show "official" instead of map id when played as part of hosted workshop collection.
> * Fixed the post processing effects (like blur) persisting through a level change to the new map if the new map does not contain a postprocess_controller entity.
> * Fixed some sv convars so they can be executed via map cfg files
> * Fixed the regular radar images not showing on the loading screen for workshop/custom maps
> * Fixed an interpolation exploit with bogus update rates.
> * Fixed a regression where old protobuf demo files failed to play. All protobuf demos should be playable again.
> * Maps that are newly subscribed are now highlighted as NEW in the UI.


Release notes for CS:GO 2/13/2013


----------



## MorgsTouch

Glock recoil actually helped me get headshots with the burst on


----------



## exzacklyright

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxhgbu_top-5-actions-3_videogames#.URyRTqXAe0e


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Release notes for CS:GO 2/13/2013


Saw that on steam and


----------



## b0z0

The deagle's still garbage after that update. The p2000 needs something. Jeeze that gun's horrible.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> The deagle's still garbage after that update. The p2000 needs something. Jeeze that gun's horrible.


Yeah and i still went 15-0 and 11-2 using a glock the first two rounds =).

and 1-1 and 0-1 with p2000. i hate buying stuff first round!


----------



## eliongater

Yea I hate getting the bizon then deagle, then nova in demolition, they are the worst 3 guns in the game


----------



## b0z0

Had some fun last night trolling kids in competition. Had them threatening to find me and break my jaw. I love kids that talk trash over the internet lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> The deagle's still garbage after that update. The p2000 needs something. Jeeze that gun's horrible.


Eh I disagree.

I think the P2000 is perfect as it is currently. The amount of P2000 eco's has been drastically increased. Deagle fits its role currently, possibly a slight accuracy buff between shot, but nothing more.

Comparing pubs and high level league play are just two very drastic situations.


----------



## b0z0

I played high league play in 1.6. I don't think I'd waste my time with CS Go and league play. I don't have the time plus I'm getting to old.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Not a bad half


----------



## b0z0

Not at all. I've been trying to play around with different crosshairs tonight while pugging.


----------



## dmasteR

Gonna start clipping some footage. Need to learn how to edit though....

Here's a unedited clip.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Gonna start clipping some footage. Need to learn how to edit though....
> 
> Here's a unedited clip.


Now lets see you do that with the p2000


----------



## eliongater

Is there a way to get single buffer vsync? My card gets hot without it, but double buffer makes the game impossible to play


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Is there a way to get single buffer vsync? My card gets hot without it, but double buffer makes the game impossible to play


I don't want to tell you how to play your game, _but if I was you_, I wouldn't be using any kind of vsync for FPS games, _especially not CS_ (be it 1.6, CS:S or CS:GO).

As to how to enable single buffering, I'm guessing you're going to have to tweak VSYNC settings so it would be dependent on the card and most likely third-party configuration tools, like NV Inspector (for NVIDIA based cards, obviously







).

Good luck!


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I don't want to tell you how to play your game, _but if I was you_, I wouldn't be using any kind of vsync for FPS games, _especially not CS_ (be it 1.6, CS:S or CS:GO).
> 
> As to how to enable single buffering, I'm guessing you're going to have to tweak VSYNC settings so it would be dependent on the card and most likely third-party configuration tools, like NV Inspector (for NVIDIA based cards, obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Good luck!


Maybe I should just tough it out (and remember to downclock my card for go)


----------



## MorgsTouch

Nice dMaster


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright

Just some stuff I made:


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

Forgot to post this.... but Patch came out last night at around 9PM Central

Patch Notes:
Quote:


> Release Notes for 2/20/2013
> 
> [ MISC ]
> 
> - Reduced Glock damage.
> - Reduced Deagle inaccuracy.
> - Reduced Fiveseven and Tec9 prices.
> 
> - Added checks to prevent clients from executing workshop concommands.
> - GameModes.txt and individual map kv files now get updated and loaded everytime a new map is loaded.
> - Newly subscribed maps in workshop map selector are sorted to the start of the list.
> - Fixed some cases where workshop maps failed to download.
> - Added status indicator to main menu that shows if maps are currently downloading.
> - Added convar sv_rcon_whitelist_address, rcon clients failing to auth from the specified IP address will never get banned.
> - Fixed Windows GOTV relays crashing when running without Steam client.
> - Improved handling of workshop maps on GOTV relays.
> - Added support for specifying +tv_enable 1 +tv_relay iport on GOTV relay commandline.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Forgot to post this.... but Patch came out last night at around 9PM Central
> 
> Patch Notes:


hmmm dgl time?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> - Reduced Deagle inaccuracy.


So...Increased Deagle accuracy?


----------



## b0z0

Meh. Deag's still ok. Not as good as it should be.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


I routinely visit this thread just to watch what you post. Thank you!


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Luxer

Videos like these just go to show how limited the game is compared to the original. The game started off as a CS:S port to consoles, and boy does it show.


----------



## Mwarren

Games all about aim


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> *Videos like these just go to show how limited the game is compared to the original.* The game started off as a CS:S port to consoles, and boy does it show.


Elaborate?


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Elaborate?


I think that hes talking about how now CS is all about whoever has better aim and luck.

CS used to be about knowing the maps and where/when to wallbang and was much more skill based than CSGO. CSGO is just CSS with updated graphics and this is coming from someone that only played CSS. CSGO is not any more difficult than CSS. CS 1.6 was actually difficult and had a much higher skill gap.


----------



## Luxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Elaborate?


Go watch any 1.6 movie from the same players like f0rest or n0thing. Everything in the game has a higher skill ceiling too it... the movement, recoil is much harder to master, nade physics, you can shoot through almost every wall, quickshots, I could go on and on. I can't stress just how much harder it is to get consistent frags and headshots in 1.6 compared to CS:S and CS:GO. The recoil jump is much bigger even on the 2nd bullet, if you try to do a 2-round burst with the AK at medium range the 2nd bullet will go way over their head.

Movement is just as important and skillful as aiming in 1.6, you can do some pretty crazy stuff if you're good enough. in GO all you can do is jump, crouch, or strafe, that's it. There's not even air acceleration in GO so you cant gain any momentum. In 1.6 you can "crouch peek" and "crouch hop" over boxes and around corners. You could also pull off some really amazing jumps that required insane precision, look up some of the de_train jumps for examples. Same with grenade physics, the way nades work in 1.6 is they can bounce off multiple surfaces and maintain the same speed... this means you can make a nade or flash end up in almost any spot you want using crazy angles.

There just isn't any comparison. GO is just ****.

Here's some examples:


----------



## Mwarren

^^I agree. I see a lot of lesser skilled players getting lucky frags on really, really good players in CSGO and this was never a problem in CS 1.6 and would never happen.

CSGO's guns have low recoil and the hitboxes are still way too big not to mention theres a lack of skills that need to be practiced overtime.

CSGO is all about whoever has better aim/positioning/luck which was the same way CSS was.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> ^^I agree. I see a lot of lesser skilled players getting lucky frags on really, really good players in CSGO and this was never a problem in CS 1.6 and would never happen.
> 
> CSGO's guns have low recoil and the hitboxes are still way too big not to mention theres a lack of skills that need to be practiced overtime.
> 
> CSGO is all about whoever has better aim/positioning/luck which was the same way CSS was.


I partially agree. They need to add more moving penalty, which is being worked on still, as well as the movement. Once they add more movement penalties, the game will get better. Since when was better aim/positioning a bad thing? 1.6 competitively was also about better aim and positioning. This fundamental hasn't changed...

To compare GO to any other CS game in terms of the shooting mechanics though I have to absolutely disagree (besides the low movement penalty). As Luxer stated, if shooting were to be so easy, why aren't we seeing more 1.6 players dominating the scene?

In fact I would say GO has talent from both sides of the scene.

I would say there's more "luck" in 1.6 shooting mechanics than there is in GO. GO actually has a bullet pattern, where as 1.6/Source used the same method which grouped bullets together when spraying.

I posted this somewhere in this thread...:
Quote:


> The games recoil model functions by using seeds, each weapon has ONE seed which it repeats every time it is fired. When you crouch the recoil seed stays the same as expected but the SPREAD within the seed is reduced making shots more tightly grouped.
> 
> [360 shots from each gun both standing and crouched]
> 
> (M4A4) left standing / right crouched
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1HUhF.jpg
> 
> (AK-47) left standing / right crouched
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yNCHq.jpg
> 
> "This is another misconception as well due to not really understanding the recoil models beyond how they feel to you as a player. Now the model in both 1.6 and Source have predefined areas in which the gun can shoot, imagine for the AK-47 this is an upside down triangle.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SjiBK.jpg
> 
> If you had unlimited ammo you would black out this entire triangle. This model is actually 100% random within that triangle, the only thing that gives the weapons any kind of control is when the recoil reaches its maximum vertical axis it has no place to go but left or right.
> 
> Now when it does this it gets stuck in the the corners and groups shots together, then bounces to the other corner and so on back and forth.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OaYzT.jpg
> 
> When it gets stuck in a corner it gives you time to steer your shots and place them where you want which makes recoil controllable when spraying. That is how it functions in 1.6, it's the dumbest and most simple thing imaginable but it works.
> 
> GO functions differently from this old model and has been fitted with a seed based recoil model. A seed is basically a pattern which repeats itself each time the weapon is fired.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kiYmP.jpg
> 
> That is the recoil seed for the AK-47 in GO, it goes up, slightly left, down and right, left and up slightly, up and to the left then down and to the right. It will do this with each and every single magazine you unload. The only thing that gives this recoil model any random variation is the spread which you can see results in the impact decals being spread out a bit.
> 
> As you can see the recoil in GO is not random, you just haven't learned the seeds yet. Once you learn them you will be able to control spraying in this game, another fun fact is each weapon has an independent seed which must be learned so you cannot handle spraying on one gun how you would another."


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I partially agree. They need to add more moving penalty, which is being worked on still, as well as the movement. Once they add more movement penalties, the game will get better. Since when was better aim/positioning a bad thing? 1.6 competitively was also about better aim and positioning. This fundamental hasn't changed...
> 
> To compare GO to any other CS game in terms of the shooting mechanics though I have to absolutely disagree (besides the low movement penalty). As Luxer stated, if shooting were to be so easy, why aren't we seeing more 1.6 players dominating the scene?
> 
> In fact I would say GO has talent from both sides of the scene.
> 
> I would say there's more "luck" in 1.6 shooting mechanics than there is in GO. GO actually has a bullet pattern, where as 1.6/Source used the same method which grouped bullets together when spraying.
> 
> I posted this somewhere in this thread...:


You misunderstood me. Good positioning/Aim/Luck should not be the primary factors in determining whos a better player. 1/3rd of it being luck is pretty sad. If there were more mechanics and the guns had more recoil than there would be more things to factor in but right now there is not. As far as I know CSGO also has no bunny hopping which is something with a huge learning curve but is highly rewarding once you get decent as it (being able to get to key locations faster) or fly by an awper to get to a key location for example.

CSGO is too watered down. Honestly I'm not trying to brag too much but I had some of the best AIM in Source and developing aim is extremely easy (once that you figure out your mouse movement style, figure out your optimum sensitivity and go as low as you can, train on target maps for muscle memory, deathmatch headshot only maps and regular deathmatch, you will have Class A aim in no time).

Basically getting really good aim is extremely easy so there should be many more elements in the game that determines whos a better player and guns having higher recoil and hitboxes being even smaller or making maps even larger a long with allowing bunny hopping and other 1.6 mechanics would be a huge steps forward to increasing the learning curve and skill gap associated with being an excellent CS player.

Right now the game is too Source like and everyone knows that Source was easy and despite what yo said even most source teams dominated most 1.6 teams in source because source a long with CS:GO has much, much more of a luck factor involved and is more aim critical than 1.6. In 1.6 you could get away with average aim with excellent bunny hopping skills, knowing where/how to wall bang on maps, and having other excellent mechanics.

The guns are also screwed up right now. Wheres the USP? Why is the glock basically recoiless and a 1 shot headshot kill (overpowered compared to CT starting gun) why do the guns have such low recoil after the initial shot?

Right now CSS and CS:GO are too random and too easy to land kills & wins.


----------



## TFchris

to be honest, CS:GO feels a bit too "COD" for me... I've been a CS player since early 1.5, and I still much rather prefer 1.6, and source. imo, GSGO was a flop... not as bad as CZ but still pretty bad...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> You misunderstood me. Good positioning/Aim/Luck should not be the primary factors in determining whos a better player. 1/3rd of it being luck is pretty sad. If there were more mechanics and the guns had more recoil than there would be more things to factor in but right now there is not. As far as I know CSGO also has no bunny hopping which is something with a huge learning curve but is highly rewarding once you get decent as it (being able to get to key locations faster) or fly by an awper to get to a key location for example.
> 
> CSGO is too watered down. Honestly I'm not trying to brag too much but I had some of the best AIM in Source and developing aim is extremely easy (once that you figure out your mouse movement style, figure out your optimum sensitivity and go as low as you can, train on target maps for muscle memory, deathmatch headshot only maps and regular deathmatch, you will have Class A aim in no time).
> 
> Basically getting really good aim is extremely easy so there should be many more elements in the game that determines whos a better player and guns having higher recoil and hitboxes being even smaller or making maps even larger a long with allowing bunny hopping and other 1.6 mechanics would be a huge steps forward to increasing the learning curve and skill gap associated with being an excellent CS player.
> 
> Right now the game is too Source like and everyone knows that Source was easy and despite what yo said even most source teams dominated most 1.6 teams in source because source a long with CS:GO has much, much more of a luck factor involved and is more aim critical than 1.6. In 1.6 you could get away with average aim with excellent bunny hopping skills, knowing where/how to wall bang on maps, and having other excellent mechanics.
> 
> The guns are also screwed up right now. Wheres the USP? Why is the glock basically recoiless and a 1 shot headshot kill (overpowered compared to CT starting gun) why do the guns have such low recoil after the initial shot?
> 
> Right now CSS and CS:GO are too random and too easy to land kills & wins.


P2000 is the USP replacement in real life. Just a new name...

Source teams never dominated 1.6 teams in Source actually. Do you even remember back during the CGS days? It was filled with 1.6 players who switched over, dominated the scene, and switched back over to Source.

You can bunny hop in GO, all though much more difficult as well as strafe jump. Regardless, movement is going to be tweaked in patches. It's been stated multiple times that's the next thing being worked on.

Please give me examples of luck, as for the most part, there's very little luck when shooting besides being able to shoot fairly accurately even while moving. Although you can shoot fairly accurate while moving, its still no where near as accurate as Source. They need to just increase the penalty when moving more, and keep tweaking the movement.

Competitively, majority of the top 1.6 players have switched over to GO as they do enjoy it a lot.


----------



## b0z0

The only thing I hate about CS Go are the strafing headshots that are literally the most random thing in the world.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> The only thing I hate about CS Go are the strafing headshots that are literally the most random thing in the world.


I love my jumping headshots


----------



## CurtTerror

I recently bought & installed CS go after being a CS Source player. I have also played a little of 1.6.

I have to say at the moment, I'm really liking the game, I think there are area's they need to work on, which I'm sure they'll do in the form of releasing patches for the game. The game mechanics are different from source, from my little experience with the game, on first play it felt like a mix between 1.6 & source with a few improvements. I suck at the game though!


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


----------



## Nimrod0031

While I agree with a lot of stuff in this thread. I disagree bunny hopping took skill. A couple games of practice and you could pick it up and IMO it caused broken gameplay. I agree the aiming is wonky in csgo but I haven't played it much. I've played cs since launch in 99 but find myself losing interest in csgo


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nimrod0031*
> 
> While I agree with a lot of stuff in this thread. I disagree bunny hopping took skill. A couple games of practice and you could pick it up and IMO it caused broken gameplay. I agree the aiming is wonky in csgo but I haven't played it much. I've played cs since launch in 99 but find myself losing interest in csgo


Aiming is fine. You just cant go full auto. Have to fire in bursts


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Wildcard36qs

I haven't played in a while and just played death match for first time. Love this game. I'm an old CS beta player so I like the feel of it. Now all we need are VIP missions back.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I haven't played in a while and just played death match for first time. Love this game. I'm an old CS beta player so I like the feel of it. Now all we need are VIP missions back.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/10203-heaton-expansion-plan-for-csgo


----------



## RaleighStClair

Been a while since I played GO and CSS are their any good registration configs or any other type of configs people are using. I used several different .cfgs in CSS, depending on the map. Is this something you still need to do?

Thanks.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Been a while since I played GO and CSS are their any good registration configs or any other type of configs people are using. I used several different .cfgs in CSS, depending on the map. Is this something you still need to do?
> 
> Thanks.


You should of never used different configs because of a map....

cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
cl_interp 0
cl_interp_ratio 1
rate 128000


----------



## RaleighStClair

I used different configs for different maps and had them bound. I wanted to always get above 101 fps -- I'm talking about Source, not GO.

Are these commands for GO?

" You should of never used different configs because of a map...."

cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
cl_interp 0
cl_interp_ratio 1
rate 128000


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I used different configs for different maps and had them bound. I wanted to always get above 101 fps -- I'm talking about Source, not GO.
> 
> Are these commands for GO?
> 
> " You should of never used different configs because of a map...."
> 
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128
> cl_interp 0
> cl_interp_ratio 1
> rate 128000


I realize that, but you still shouldn't run different configs because of a map.

Yes, those commands are all for GO.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/blog/6460-csgo-f2p-and-nip-aka-the-mafia

CS:GO Possibly going to Free to Play? I had a feeling of this awhile back, but this hint if true would be fairly interesting in CS:GO's future.


----------



## Ukkooh

In my opinion that is great news unless they ruin it by going the pay-to-win route. Anyway after one of the recent patches I got an odd bug in csgo. My mouse and keyboard randomly freeze while playing if I move my mouse and move with keyboard at the same time. When this happens the mouse freezes and the buttons I had bottomed will say bottomed even if I let my finger off them. This doesn't happen with any other game or in desktop usage. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> In my opinion that is great news unless they ruin it by going the pay-to-win route. Anyway after one of the recent patches I got an odd bug in csgo. My mouse and keyboard randomly freeze while playing if I move my mouse and move with keyboard at the same time. When this happens the mouse freezes and the buttons I had bottomed will say bottomed even if I let my finger off them. This doesn't happen with any other game or in desktop usage. Any ideas on how to fix this?


I suggest you Verify Game Cache first. I highly doubt they would go with a pay-to-win route. This is Valve we're talking about.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I suggest you Verify Game Cache first. I highly doubt they would go with a pay-to-win route. This is Valve we're talking about.


True that. What we are propably going to see is a hat madness.







The christmas update already gave us a taste of that.








Anyway thanks for the suggestion. I already did it once and it didn't solve the problem. I also tried moving the game from hdd to ssd but it didn't fix it.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Looks like some hacks to me


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Looks like some hacks to me


You're joking right?.....


----------



## dmasteR

A patch should be released probably tomorrow.... Some new content and changes! CS:GO could be heading into a F2P direction








New Menu


Carrying Hostages



Walkthrough of CS_Militia





List of new Strings:
https://gist.github.com/xPaw/5209676


----------



## XKaan

^ Nice! I'm glad to see the constant updates\fixes\extras!


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're joking right?.....


I hope he is. Pretty standard frags on that level of play.


----------



## Empr1ze

Hats, custom armor, etc. are cool features. I remember playing on Hellsgate servers and after achieving that glorious top10 spot in the rankings, they gave me access to hats, custom armors, beams, tracers, etc. Valve, if you're gonna make it f2p, make us proud.

Also silencers are coming.


----------



## Ukkooh

I hope the new patch fixes my mouse freezing issue. Seriously am I the only one suffering from this?


----------



## EPiiKK

I wonder how many active GO players we have here, could it be possible to get like an OCN tournament going...


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Go finland!


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I wonder how many active GO players we have here, could it be possible to get like an OCN tournament going...


While that would be nice it would only really work for members in the same location as the sever, for people in far flung places (like me) or even say some people in Europe if the server was USA based would have ping problems and would not find it as enjoyable

Still a good idea though


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> While that would be nice it would only really work for members in the same location as the sever, for people in far flung places (like me) or even say some people in Europe if the server was USA based would have ping problems and would not find it as enjoyable
> 
> Still a good idea though


Yeah true.. ;/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I wonder how many active GO players we have here, could it be possible to get like an OCN tournament going...


While it could be possible, they would need to host it region based due to pings. Could still work though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I hope the new patch fixes my mouse freezing issue. Seriously am I the only one suffering from this?


I believe so, I haven't seen anything on the SteamForums posted about that either...


----------



## dmasteR

Update has been released!

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/03/6864/

Quote:


> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive Update Released
> Product Update - Valve
> Release Notes for 3/21/2013
> 
> - Added new Hostage Rescue map cs_militia
> - Update Hostage Rescue Mode rules
> - Hostage positions are randomly assigned at the beginning of the match. The hostages will start at these positions for the entire match.
> - Hostages are now carried by CTs instead of following behind.
> - Hold +use for 4 seconds to pick up a hostage. (Equipping a rescue kit will decrease the time required to 1 second.)
> - CTs win a round when the first hostage is rescued.
> - Reduced round timer. Round time is extended when the first hostage has been picked up.
> - Rebalanced money rewards to accommodate new rules.
> - Hostages now indicate whether they are above or below you on the radar.
> - cs_office, cs_assault, and cs_italy have updated to use random hostage spawn points.
> - Added convars to modify new hostage rules
> -- mp_hostages_max - Sets the maximum number of hostages to spawn.
> -- mp_hostages_rescuetime - Setting 0 removes the time extension when CTs pick up the first hostage.
> -- mp_hostages_spawn_farthest - Setting 1 forces hostage spawn points to choose be the farthest possible combinations.
> -- mp_hostages_spawn_force_positions - Setting a comma separate list (ex: 0,2 ) forces specific hostage spawn point combinations.
> -- mp_hostages_spawn_same_every_round - Setting 0 randomizes the hostage spawn points every round.
> -- mp_hostages_takedamage - Setting 0 allows hostages to be hurt.
> - Added hostage entity properties for new hostage rules
> -- HostageSpawnRandomFactor - Allows to increase probability of hostage random spawning rules to use that spawn point.
> -- HostageSpawnExclusionGroupN - Hostages sharing same spawn exclusion group will never spawn together.
> - The action of defusing a bomb will now terminate when you turn your view too far from facing the bomb.
> - Players always play a quiet client-side jump sound that can only be heard by the jumper.
> - Players play the regular jump (step) sound when moving greater than walk speed that can be heard by both the jumper and all clients in earshot.
> - The timer that performs the random map selection visuals now properly gets killed when the scoreboard hides.
> - Fixed convar mp_weapons_allow_map_place not properly eliminating map-placed weapons. NOTE: FY servers will need to set this convar to 1.
> - Added an option to func_dustmotes entity volumes that lets them choose to not be affected by wind.
> - Fixed in-game clipping for triple-monitor rendering configurations.
> - Added overtime indicator to GOTV spectators miniscoreboard.
> - Radar should now correctly follow spectated player when spectating via GOTV.
> - Adjusted score and MVP rewards for gameplay events related to planting, defending and defusing the bomb, and for reaching, protecting and extracting hostages.
> - Steam overlay game details will now correctly show players score.
> - Fixed special characters of player name not correctly displaying in some UI elements.
> - Fixed a bug where friends were banned from joining parties where one of the members failed to recently accept a competitive match.


----------



## mylilpony

Rescue kit? The hell?


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


that first one was pretty cool...I wonder how good the people versing him were

What? Get right doing that well? I've played him before and if he is the same person that must have been pretty lucky for him lol. He used to have his name be get wrong. Or maybe that's what it is now.

Carried by CTs? Sure they got in the way sometimes...but that's part of the game. You learn how to move around the hostages....
EDIT:wait can you only carry around 1 hostage at a time? I don't understand how it works from the picture.

As for the other hostage changes...I guess we'll see for ourselves how this effects gameplay...

And didn't CTs always win the hostage when just the first person got into the building?

But jumping in place used to be always heard right? Or it wasn't heard...I don't remember.

Huh you can't face away from the bomb now. Kind of screwed if you're the last one facing someone hidden. The person has to time the defuse right or hurry faster or something...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> that first one was pretty cool...I wonder how good the people versing him were
> 
> What? Get right doing that well? I've played him before and if he is the same person that must have been pretty lucky for him lol. He used to have his name be get wrong. Or maybe that's what it is now.
> 
> Carried by CTs? Sure they got in the way sometimes...but that's part of the game. You learn how to move around the hostages....
> EDIT:wait can you only carry around 1 hostage at a time? I don't understand how it works from the picture.
> 
> As for the other hostage changes...I guess we'll see for ourselves how this effects gameplay...
> 
> And didn't CTs always win the hostage when just the first person got into the building?
> 
> But jumping in place used to be always heard right? Or it wasn't heard...I don't remember.
> 
> Huh you can't face away from the bomb now. Kind of screwed if you're the last one facing someone hidden. The person has to time the defuse right or hurry faster or something...


Get_right has always gone by the name Get_right, he's a former professional CS 1.6 player who now is playing for the best team in CS:GO.

You can only carry one hostage at a time, you also only need to bring one hostage to the evacuation point as well now.

The defusing bomb thing is good, you were never able to do that in previous CS games. You had too much of a advantage when defusing to be honest before.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> that first one was pretty cool...I wonder how good the people versing him were
> 
> What? Get right doing that well? I've played him before and if he is the same person that must have been pretty lucky for him lol. He used to have his name be get wrong. Or maybe that's what it is now.
> 
> Carried by CTs? Sure they got in the way sometimes...but that's part of the game. You learn how to move around the hostages....
> EDIT:wait can you only carry around 1 hostage at a time? I don't understand how it works from the picture.
> 
> As for the other hostage changes...I guess we'll see for ourselves how this effects gameplay...
> 
> And didn't CTs always win the hostage when just the first person got into the building?
> 
> But jumping in place used to be always heard right? Or it wasn't heard...I don't remember.
> 
> Huh you can't face away from the bomb now. Kind of screwed if you're the last one facing someone hidden. The person has to time the defuse right or hurry faster or something...
> 
> 
> 
> Get_right has always gone by the name Get_right, he's a former professional CS 1.6 player who now is playing for the best team in CS:GO.
> 
> You can only carry one hostage at a time, you also only need to bring one hostage to the evacuation point as well now.
> 
> The defusing bomb thing is good, you were never able to do that in previous CS games. You had too much of a advantage when defusing to be honest before.
Click to expand...

oh cool. Thanks for telling me about him.

So can the hostage be shot while you are carrying them?

Hm I must have forgotten about that. I haven't played the others for a while.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> oh cool. Thanks for telling me about him.
> 
> So can the hostage be shot while you are carrying them?
> 
> Hm I must have forgotten about that. I haven't played the others for a while.


I'm unsure to be honest, I have not played the hostage maps yet to really know. I'll give you a definitive answer today!


----------



## Darin

The most important question: can you use the hostage as a meatshield when he/she is on your shoulder?


----------



## iEATu

Thanks dmasteR. I can't try it out right now because unfortunately, conveniently just in time for my vacation break I think my SSD has died...I have to try switching out the SATA cables now after trying out a bunch of other things, but I took a break because I was so annoyed.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I partially agree. They need to add more moving penalty, which is being worked on still, as well as the movement. Once they add more movement penalties, the game will get better. Since when was better aim/positioning a bad thing? 1.6 competitively was also about better aim and positioning. This fundamental hasn't changed...
> 
> To compare GO to any other CS game in terms of the shooting mechanics though I have to absolutely disagree (besides the low movement penalty). As Luxer stated, if shooting were to be so easy, why aren't we seeing more 1.6 players dominating the scene?
> 
> In fact I would say GO has talent from both sides of the scene.
> 
> I would say there's more "luck" in 1.6 shooting mechanics than there is in GO. GO actually has a bullet pattern, where as 1.6/Source used the same method which grouped bullets together when spraying.
> 
> I posted this somewhere in this thread...:
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood me. Good positioning/Aim/Luck should not be the primary factors in determining whos a better player. 1/3rd of it being luck is pretty sad. If there were more mechanics and the guns had more recoil than there would be more things to factor in but right now there is not. As far as I know CSGO also has no bunny hopping which is something with a huge learning curve but is highly rewarding once you get decent as it (being able to get to key locations faster) or fly by an awper to get to a key location for example.
> 
> CSGO is too watered down. Honestly I'm not trying to brag too much but I had some of the best AIM in Source and developing aim is extremely easy (once that you figure out your mouse movement style, figure out your optimum sensitivity and go as low as you can, train on target maps for muscle memory, deathmatch headshot only maps and regular deathmatch, you will have Class A aim in no time).
> 
> Basically getting really good aim is extremely easy so there should be many more elements in the game that determines whos a better player and guns having higher recoil and hitboxes being even smaller or making maps even larger a long with allowing bunny hopping and other 1.6 mechanics would be a huge steps forward to increasing the learning curve and skill gap associated with being an excellent CS player.
> 
> Right now the game is too Source like and everyone knows that Source was easy and despite what yo said even most source teams dominated most 1.6 teams in source because source a long with CS:GO has much, much more of a luck factor involved and is more aim critical than 1.6. In 1.6 you could get away with average aim with excellent bunny hopping skills, knowing where/how to wall bang on maps, and having other excellent mechanics.
> 
> The guns are also screwed up right now. Wheres the USP? Why is the glock basically recoiless and a 1 shot headshot kill (overpowered compared to CT starting gun) why do the guns have such low recoil after the initial shot?
> 
> Right now CSS and CS:GO are too random and too easy to land kills & wins.
Click to expand...

CS:GO has bunny hopping. But I think you can only bunny hop continuously and fast going straight forward. Sometimes I've managed to bunny hop really fast forward for a while before I lose it. One small mistake and it messes you up completely.

Well it's not just aim, it's also knowing where to move so you have an advantage and having a feel for where enemies are going to be.

The P2000 first shot I believe shoots exactly in the middle. Unlike the glock.


----------



## boOzy

http://www.hltv.org/news/10265-techlabs-cup-preview

http://en.twitch.tv/nipgamingtv/new


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1auraq/match_thread_techlabs_cup_2013_live/


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Bdonedge

Still think that hostage is T sided. It's a fun change of pace but I see the novelty of it wearing off soon. Still too off for me to play it competitively


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## boOzy

http://www.hltv.org/news/10307-copenhagen-games-viewers-guide

http://en.twitch.tv/directory/game/Counter-Strike:%20Global%20Offensive


----------



## EPiiKK

Too bad my friends aren't into high lever CS







We could watch loud drunken counter strike tomorrow


----------



## dmasteR

CopenHagen Finals for those who didn't know. Started already.

NiP vs Western Wolves


----------



## EPiiKK

Stupid admins but otherwise a great cup, a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## b0z0

dmaster. you guys gonna win? GL to you guys


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> dmaster. you guys gonna win? GL to you guys


That's the plan for tonight. We won't win ESEA-IM, but we'll finish top 8 no matter what.









Do you play on ESEA as well?


----------



## b0z0

I pug occasionally. I got out of competitive when cal died. Lost my cal-main spot in 1.6....


----------



## b0z0

Here's alittle clip from a pug the other day.


----------



## boOzy

http://www.hltv.org/news/10405-sltv-starseries-v-finals-viewers-guide

http://www.hltv.org/news/10394-sltv-starseries-v-finals-preview

http://en.twitch.tv/directory/game/Counter-Strike:%20Global%20Offensive


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

I made a little fragmovie thought liked to share it here aswell on ocn.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=133514000

Its a raw fragmovie no end just put it quickly togehter but I am working on a new one see this as a teaser


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/10452-virtuspro-takes-down-nip-2-0-at-sltv

NiP has finally been defeated. Losing two maps on LAN. There 87-0 Map Streak is over, and it's now 87-2. To be completely honest, I'm surprised this happened. I knew if any team were to beat NiP it would be Virtus.Pro, just still surprised this happened at SLTV especially after such a promising win at CopenHagen Games.






For those that wanted to watch the twitch stream for the match, i'll throw up a demo here as well in a sec.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/10452-virtuspro-takes-down-nip-2-0-at-sltv
> 
> NiP has finally been defeated. Losing two maps on LAN. There 87-0 Map Streak is over, and it's now 87-2. To be completely honest, I'm surprised this happened. I knew if any team were to beat NiP it would be Virtus.Pro, just still surprised this happened at SLTV especially after such a promising win at CopenHagen Games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wanted to watch the twitch stream for the match, i'll throw up a demo here as well in a sec.


Love watching nip play thanks for the link.

Ps. sometimes i pretend im getright when i pug and i get a feeling of super l337ness.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/10452-virtuspro-takes-down-nip-2-0-at-sltv
> 
> NiP has finally been defeated. Losing two maps on LAN. There 87-0 Map Streak is over, and it's now 87-2. To be completely honest, I'm surprised this happened. I knew if any team were to beat NiP it would be Virtus.Pro, just still surprised this happened at SLTV especially after such a promising win at CopenHagen Games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that wanted to watch the twitch stream for the match, i'll throw up a demo here as well in a sec.


Hold on wasn't NiP defeated already?
Or was it not lan?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Hold on wasn't NiP defeated already?
> Or was it not lan?


Not on LAN. They were defeated online three times, but you really can't compare online to LAN when being defeated. Anything can happen online....


----------



## GanjaSMK

^ ^

_(dmaster knows)_

There is 0% comparison when playing ONLINE vs LAN. Absolutely ZERO. LAN = _instantaneous registration_ whereas ONLINE = _nowhere near that_, no matter how close you may be to the server or nearest hop.

LAN > ONLINE 100% of the time. Always.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


so much random bs lol


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Finally!


----------



## boOzy

SLTV Starseries 5 - Virtus.Pro vs. NiP - Grand Final (Best of 5 maps)

* Due to coming from the upper bracket, Virtus.pro have a 1-0 lead so they need to win only 2 maps, while NiP need 3

Starting 16.00 CET


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boOzy*
> 
> SLTV Starseries 5 - Virtus.Pro vs. NiP - Grand Final (Best of 5 maps)
> 
> * Due to coming from the upper bracket, Virtus.pro have a 1-0 lead so they need to win only 2 maps, while NiP need 3
> 
> Starting 16.00 CET


What a spectacular game. 50K+ viewers once again.

Virtus Pro defeated NiP in overtime on Inferno (19-15), and then defeated NiP once again on Dust2 (16-14) to win the BO5. Virtus Pro is given a freebie as they were already in upper brackets.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boOzy*
> 
> SLTV Starseries 5 - Virtus.Pro vs. NiP - Grand Final (Best of 5 maps)
> 
> * Due to coming from the upper bracket, Virtus.pro have a 1-0 lead so they need to win only 2 maps, while NiP need 3
> 
> Starting 16.00 CET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a spectacular game. 50K+ viewers once again.
> 
> Virtus Pro defeated NiP in overtime on Inferno (19-15), and then defeated NiP once again on Dust2 (16-14) to win the BO5. Virtus Pro is given a freebie as they were already in upper brackets.
Click to expand...









i had to freakin' work through it. D:


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

I have played Counter-Strike back when it was a mod for half-life, never felt the need to upgrade to the retail version, stopped playing around when source came out. I recently purchased this game and realized that my level of patience is at an all time low from when I was a kid, I can not for the life of me, stay in a match for more than a half-hour plus my K ratio is awful, and that is just because I get bored of sitting around, with my camping team mates and then I get killed because I don't feel like camping a corner. I must admit I was never very good at CS, but I was still usually at the middle of the board, I have heard of ragequitting, and trust me I have before, but now I am quitting from pure boredom.

My overall opinion of the game;
*CONS*
I played a lot of console COD at one point and honestly it feels like the same thing, even the graphics look the same as the console COD graphics. I actually like 1.6 graphics better, they may not be good, but at least they don't look "cartoony". (I max out the games settings I'm still getting 250-300fps)

*PROS*
I love this game for Gun Game matches though that is where was always good and the additional health(or nerfed weapons) just makes it all the more easier.


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1c06tp/counterstrike_science_spray_pattern_for_every_gun/

Shows the spray pattern for every gun at the current state. Really interesting actually to see that the P2000 has no horizontal recoil.


----------



## iEATu

Makes sense if you check out the accuracy bar in the buy menu. It's maxed out.

The auto snipers look wrong though...since when do they shoot straight up?


----------



## DBEAU

Does anyone have any explanation of the values in the "video.txt"?

This is what it looks like:

"VideoConfig"
{
"setting.cpu_level" "2"
"setting.gpu_level" "3"
"setting.mat_antialias" "8"
"setting.mat_aaquality" "0"
"setting.mat_forceaniso" "16"
"setting.mat_vsync" "0"
"setting.mat_triplebuffered" "0"
"setting.mat_grain_scale_override" "1"
"setting.gpu_mem_level" "2"
"setting.mem_level" "2"
"setting.mat_queue_mode" "-1"
"setting.csm_quality_level" "3"
"setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "0"
"setting.mat_motion_blur_enabled" "0"
"setting.fullscreen" "1"
"setting.defaultres" "1920"
"setting.defaultresheight" "1080"
"setting.aspectratiomode" "1"
"setting.nowindowborder" "0"

I'm mostly curious about cpu_level and gpu_level and such.

Also, has anyone tried third person mode?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Does anyone have any explanation of the values in the "video.txt"?
> 
> This is what it looks like:
> 
> "VideoConfig"
> {
> "setting.cpu_level" "2"
> "setting.gpu_level" "3"
> "setting.mat_antialias" "8"
> "setting.mat_aaquality" "0"
> "setting.mat_forceaniso" "16"
> "setting.mat_vsync" "0"
> "setting.mat_triplebuffered" "0"
> "setting.mat_grain_scale_override" "1"
> "setting.gpu_mem_level" "2"
> "setting.mem_level" "2"
> "setting.mat_queue_mode" "-1"
> "setting.csm_quality_level" "3"
> "setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "0"
> "setting.mat_motion_blur_enabled" "0"
> "setting.fullscreen" "1"
> "setting.defaultres" "1920"
> "setting.defaultresheight" "1080"
> "setting.aspectratiomode" "1"
> "setting.nowindowborder" "0"
> 
> I'm mostly curious about cpu_level and gpu_level and such.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried third person mode?


setting.cpu_level Changes your Effect Detail.

setting.gpu_level Changes your Shader Detail

Everything in there can be changed in your game settings, no reason to mess with that file. :]


----------



## Yumyums

What rank are you guys? I'm looking for people to play with, and I'm currently Gold nova III. I was Gold nova master earlier today but I played a few bad games


----------



## b0z0

Ive been on a horrible slump. I cant hit a shot now.


----------



## Yumyums

What sensitivity do you play at? It might be too high


----------



## b0z0

Normally I play 400dpi @ 500 hz roughly 2.9 in game zoom sen @ .75 win 5/11. I'm just missing easy shots. Not sure if I'm getting to irritated, or what.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> What rank are you guys? I'm looking for people to play with, and I'm currently Gold nova III. I was Gold nova master earlier today but I played a few bad games


Legendary Eagle Master, was a Global Elite prior of Valve redoing the rank system. It seems impossible to get anything above Legendary Eagle Master too, everyone above is hacking lol. I don't mean good players either, as I play against some of the best players and teams in ESEA.

I personally use a Deathadder 900 DPI, 1.35 Sensitivity in game with Raw input and .75 zoom sensitivity. If anyone here on OCN wants to play matchmaking we should setup a time or something and group a couple of us together and play some competitive MM. Join the OCN CS:GO group and just message me.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo


----------



## b0z0

Distinguished Master Guardian here.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Legendary Eagle Master, was a Global Elite prior of Valve redoing the rank system. It seems impossible to get anything above Legendary Eagle Master too, everyone above is hacking lol. I don't mean good players either, as I play against some of the best players and teams in ESEA.
> 
> I personally use a Deathadder 900 DPI, 1.35 Sensitivity in game with Raw input and .75 zoom sensitivity. If anyone here on OCN wants to play matchmaking we should setup a time or something and group a couple of us together and play some competitive MM. Join the OCN CS:GO group and just message me.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo


That's impressive, you must be very good







I play with 400 dpi, 3.5 in game raw input.

Just so you know I've added you on Steam, my name is <Yumz>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Distinguished Master Guardian here.
> 
> I don't know why you'd be having aiming problems then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get it sorted though


----------



## b0z0

It's roughly that last few days. Few pugs where I get baited or killed by people creeping. I think I've just been getting angry and it messes up my entire game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> It's roughly that last few days. Few pugs where I get baited or killed by people creeping. I think I've just been getting angry and it messes up my entire game.


Playing good is very psychological. Sure there's obvious times where you may actually be in a slump, but often times its more of a psychological thing IMO.

Best suggestion is to make sure your rates are set properly and to make sure the server doesn't suck.


----------



## DBEAU

I'm guessing v-sync is a no no? Unfortunately I have terrible screen tearing.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I'm guessing v-sync is a no no? Unfortunately I have terrible screen tearing.


v-sync always gets turned off







If you're on DVI switch to a digital output such as HDMI and it'll go away or at least be reduced


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> v-sync always gets turned off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on DVI switch to a digital output such as HDMI and it'll go away or at least be reduced


No kidding. I'll have to try that out


----------



## boOzy

http://www.hltv.org/news/10473-raidcall-ems-one-finals-preview-1-2


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a spectacular game. 50K+ viewers once again.
> 
> Virtus Pro defeated NiP in overtime on Inferno (19-15), and then defeated NiP once again on Dust2 (16-14) to win the BO5. Virtus Pro is given a freebie as they were already in upper brackets.


http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=28&&offset=0&demoid=15091

The demo has been released. This is the demo where NiP was defeated on two maps to win a BO5 at StarSeries V.


----------



## EPiiKK

Has anyone encountered any instability lately? My game crashes randomly sometimes since two days ago...
annoying to get dropped out for a round in 12-12 situation :s
Also if anyone of you are looking for a friendly team to pracc and scrim with, contact jokis on steam


----------



## Yumyums

Nope, my game has been stable.

Also I've added you, my name is <Yumz>. I'm not sure how well it'll work out since you're all the way over in finland but it won't hurt to try


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Nope, my game has been stable.
> 
> Also I've added you, my name is . I'm not sure how well it'll work out since you're all the way over in finland but it won't hurt to try


As long as you're on our upcoming server in denmark it's cool







JK, it might be hard to get proper scimming going with either team having 120+ ping...


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## dmasteR

ESEA LAN Is this weekend.

8 Teams for CS:GO will be at this LAN. 4 Teams from North America, 4 Teams from Europe.

Here's the viewer guide and all the information. Should be a good weekend ;]

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=esports&d=comments&id=12619


----------



## Yumyums

Nice, I look forward to watching the stream


----------



## boOzy

Dis Gon B Gud









http://www.hltv.org/news/10537-esea-season-13-finals-viewers-guide


----------



## afallickwang

I love this game. Add me under AlbertFallickWang as my Steam account and we go at it







.


----------



## dmasteR

Really good matches all weekend. Dynamic vs Quantic with the Double OT's and Triple OT. Quantic beating VG in the Lower Bracket finals, so many good matches!









ESEA LAN Final Results:

NIP in First Place leaving with $17,500

Quantic in Second Place leaving with $7,000

VeryGames in Third Place leaving with $4,000


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Yumyums

Simply epic


----------



## EPiiKK

I've always been joking around with my friends about that, they claimed it wont work. I hope they still want to play with me


----------



## EPiiKK

Asdasdasdasdasd stupid slow phone and doublr posts


----------



## BreakDown

anyone else bought the "operation payback" season pass?

my thoughts so far are positive, i like the idea that mappers get some money, but i dont like having to buy space bucks and the map selection was not that great.


----------



## AlDyer

I like Operation Payback as an idea and also the maps aren't too bad IMO.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> anyone else bought the "operation payback" season pass?
> 
> my thoughts so far are positive, i like the idea that mappers get some money, but i dont like having to buy space bucks and the map selection was not that great.


I bought one just because it was 2 dollars. Where are the dedicated servers?


----------



## EPiiKK

If they would be on 128 tick servers and on competitive mode i'd sure buy it


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> If they would be on 128 tick servers and on competitive mode i'd sure buy it


Its 3 dollars. Just buy it


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Its 3 dollars. Just buy it


Yeah i'll see








Just playing on 64 tick makes me furious... Maybe im taking it too serious...


----------



## DBEAU

I bought it and am thoroughly satisfied. Not all of the maps are great but its refreshing to play some "new" maps.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I bought one just because it was 2 dollars. Where are the dedicated servers?


Just go to: Play - Classic Casual - Operation Payback, and you will get to play these maps on official servers.

My opinion about Operation Payback is positive because it does not harm people who decide not to purchase it.
You can download these same maps from steam workshop and play them on community servers just fine, without having to purchase anything.

The content for this specific season pass is nice, a couple of fun maps, some hostage maps and classic maps, although i dont think they are balanced all that great. There is an absence of good 5v5 classic maps like de_mill, de_cache, de_mirrage...
I would also like to see support for other modes in the future, gun game and classic competitive.

I see this as a service that exposes a selection of hand picked maps from the community. Mappers get an incentive to continue making maps, which is great because it means more content for the game, something everyone benefits from. If this business model works, i dont see anything wrong with this at all.

However, i really dislike having to purchase "steam money" for this transaction, this is a major drawback for me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Just go to: Play - Classic Casual - Operation Payback, and you will get to play these maps on official servers.
> 
> My opinion about Operation Payback is positive because it does not harm people who decide not to purchase it.
> You can download these same maps from steam workshop and play them on community servers just fine, without having to purchase anything.
> 
> The content for this specific season pass is nice, a couple of fun maps, some hostage maps and classic maps, although i dont think they are balanced all that great. There is an absence of good 5v5 classic maps like de_mill, de_cache, de_mirrage...
> I would also like to see support for other modes in the future, gun game and classic competitive.
> 
> I see this as a service that exposes a selection of hand picked maps from the community. Mappers get an incentive to continue making maps, which is great because it means more content for the game, something everyone benefits from. If this business model works, i dont see anything wrong with this at all.
> 
> However, i really dislike having to purchase "steam money" for this transaction, this is a major drawback for me.


Well since Valve finally announced it, I can also now. Mirage will be a OFFICIAL map, Mirage will be patched in soon enough. They are reskinning the map from my understanding. I knew about Mirage going Official for months now, but just couldn't say anything yet as it was never officially announced.

A little late on releasing the patch notes for those that care. I've been extremely busy with work and school lately.

Quote:


> Release Notes for 4/25/2013
> 
> [ OPERATION PAYBACK ]
> - Uploaded "Operation Payback, " a Classic Casual map group made up of seven top-rated Workshop maps on official servers
> - Allowed players to invite friends to play "OP" even if they haven't purchased
> - Added upgradeable challenge coin, viewable in avatar, that progresses from bronze to silver to gold with play
> 
> [ RADAR ]
> - Spectators' radar was replaced with a minimap, allowing for better orientation and action-following without resorting to the overview.
> - When playing competitive or with sv_competitive_official_5v5 set, the minimap will show player hotkey values like the overview map does.
> - Added convar cl_radar_always_centered ( default 1 ) then when set to 0 makes more efficient use of the radar at the expense of moving the POV away from the center.
> - Added 2 options to the radar, allowing players to change the scale and orientation. These are exposed in the Game Settings menu, or directly with the cl_radar_scale ( default 0.7 ) and cl_radar_rotate ( default 1 ) convars, respectively.
> - Added convar cl_radar_icon_scale_min ( default 0.6 ) that allows radar icons to be kept large when the scale is reduced.
> - Moved the planted bomb icon from below the radar to the timer.
> - Fixed radar showing above or below on a player when spectating them from chase.
> 
> [ CS:GO PLAYER PROFILE ]
> - All players can now view other players medals/coins on the in-game Player Profile page.
> - Friends can now view your wins and Skill Group on your in-game Player Profile page.
> - You can now view a Player's Profile page by hitting Z (the Command Radio Message key) when spectating that player.
> - Added a shortcut to view a friend's CS:GO Player Profile page from the main menu friends list.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> - Added "Disable Autogenerated DM Spawns?" to info_map_parameters entity that allows mapper to specify that no dm spawns should be autogenerated and will be mapper-placed instead.
> - Added more options for map filtering in server browser:
> -The default map filter now performs substring matching. (dust will find de_dust2_se, cs_dustyhouse, workshop or fastdl versions of maps, etc.)
> -A single slash will search for a prefix in the base map name. (/cs will search for all hostage rescue maps)
> -An asterisk will search for a map name suffix. (*_se will search for any map ending in "_se")
> -A double slash will search for an exact map name prefix. (///125488374/ will search for the official workshop de_dust2_se. ///official will search for all official workshop non-se maps)
> - Added support for official cs_militia map workshop id 133256570 to be played as part of dedicated servers workshop collection mapcycle.


Quote:


> Release notes for 4/26/2013
> 
> [ MISC ]
> 
> - Reduced cl_radar_scale minimum from 0.4 to 0.25.
> - Fixed a problem where workshop maps included in Operation Payback weren't playable on community servers without Operation Payback Pass.
> - Fixed a problem where Operation Payback banner could sometimes show up over friends in Play With Friends lobby.
> - Added an explanation to Operation Payback Pass to indicate that Operation Payback is a mapgroup for Classic Casual mode.


Yes two separate patches. Second one was to fix a few things that the first patch broke.

My thoughts on the whole Operation Payback Pass....

I think it's a stellar idea to be honest since the map makers are the ones making a little bit of dough on the side for all their hard work! Finally a incentive for people who map to create high quality maps.

Plus i'm sure it would look good on your resume for those that intend on working for a game developer! There's been a few map makers who ended up going into game development, but those maps have typically had lots of presence in the community.


----------



## BreakDown

nice to know mirrage is going to be official, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


How does that even work?


----------



## boOzy

http://www.leetway.com/

Here's some of what Leetway has:

Ranking system
Functional Anti-Cheat
Two Flashbangs
128-Tic Servers
Multiple Server Locations
Chicago
Dallas
Los Angeles
New York
London
São Paulo
Sydney
Stockholm
_se maps
Non-standard maps
Teams
Automatic GOTV recording
More to come...

"The only thing that Leetway needs is people. With more people you'd be able to join games faster and play with a wider variety of play styles. So if you're looking for something new, or your ESEA ran out, or you didn't have it to begin with, come give Leetway a try."

It's something between ESEA and Valve's matchmaking and free


----------



## Stay Puft

Do we have an official OCN CS:GO server?


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


haha probably wouldn't work more than once though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> If they would be on 128 tick servers and on competitive mode i'd sure buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 3 dollars. Just buy it
Click to expand...

that doesn't sound like a good reason. You can keep buying things for 3 dollars and all of a sudden it's not just 3 dollars









But I'll get it anyway. I've played downtown recently and it's fun, and also to support the map makers.


----------



## b0z0

ESEA and their bitcoin scam. Disappointing needless to say.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> ESEA and their bitcoin scam. Disappointing needless to say.


oh indeed. Professional league my *ss..


----------



## b0z0

I really like how it's an accident. They knew what they were doing. They didn't think they'd be caught.


----------



## BreakDown

The bitcoin incident is a disgrace IMO, i hope there is some harsh backlash for this.

I dont care if they made 1 cent or 1 million dollars out of it, having some secret code in your program is just not OK, NEVER.


----------



## EPiiKK

It would be funny to see esl trying to expand to the us now


----------



## b0z0

They really should. The U.S. needs different leagues. ESEA is the only real league here.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I really like how it's an accident. They knew what they were doing. They didn't think they'd be caught.


Not everyone in the upper management seemed to know it was running though for weeks. To jeopardize your own company for a measly amount of money just seems rather silly, especially since they've been building ESEA for years before it even got big. ESEA was around back in 2003, if I remember correctly. They never got big until 2009 or so. I truly don't believe Torbull knew about this incident.

LPKane and Jaguar on the other hand seemed to definitely know what was going on.

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=12692

Torbull has released a official statement.

As I said, I just couldn't see Torbull actually knew this was going on, the guy was the founder of Team 3D. He knows that corrupt leagues/LANs fail. He's been in the scene for just too long, to do something this shady.

The other two on the other hand are a different story.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not everyone in the upper management seemed to know it was running though for weeks. To jeopardize your own company for a measly amount of money just seems rather silly, especially since they've been building ESEA for years before it even got big. ESEA was around back in 2003, if I remember correctly. They never got big until 2009 or so. I truly don't believe Torbull knew about this incident.
> 
> LPKane and Jaguar on the other hand seemed to definitely know what was going on.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=12692
> 
> Torbull has released a official statement.
> 
> As I said, I just couldn't see Torbull actually knew this was going on, the guy was the founder of Team 3D. He knows that corrupt leagues/LANs fail. He's been in the scene for just too long, to do something this shady.
> 
> The other two on the other hand are a different story.


I know everything that's been happening. I truly feel bad for Torbull. Lpkane response's aren't professional, and I feel he needs to step away from esea before he does more damage. When I stated they knew what they were doing, I was talking abuot the only arrogant ass's on esea Jaguar, and lpkane.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I know everything that's been happening. I truly feel bad for Torbull. Lpkane response's aren't professional, and I feel he needs to step away from esea before he does more damage. When I stated they knew what they were doing, I was talking abuot the only arrogant ass's on esea Jaguar, and lpkane.


Agreed, I hope LPKane either steps down, or is forced to. His presence alone is easily the biggest reason ESEA gets flak from users, because of his unprofessional take on everything that he says. I'd personally like Jaguar to step down as well, but because he's the one coding the client there can be bad repercussions if he left.

Source code leaked, etc etc.


----------



## iEATu

The other option is Leetway...they tried getting people paying for it but then nobody did. So its still free. ESEA is too big.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> The other option is Leetway...they tried getting people paying for it but then nobody did. So its still free. ESEA is too big.


Leetway is a absolute joke, and easily less trustable.

The owner of leetway is the same owner of NerdBuster, and Legit-proof. The same owner who's associated with Mika the DDOS attacks, etc. The fact that people think leetway is a alternative is just amusing IMO.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> The other option is Leetway...they tried getting people paying for it but then nobody did. So its still free. ESEA is too big.
> 
> 
> 
> Leetway is a absolute joke, and easily less trustable.
> 
> The owner of leetway is the same owner of NerdBuster, and Legit-proof. The same owner who's associated with Mika the DDOS attacks, etc. The fact that people think leetway is a alternative is just amusing IMO.
Click to expand...

I just knew about leetway recently...both seem like a joke to me. Maybe if Valve makes more money off this game they can improve ranked mode. All they need really are some admins for competitive servers.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 5/1/2013
> 
> [ GAMEPLAY ]
> -Tweaked weapons
> DEAGLE: Reduced inaccuracy.
> Mag-7: Increased cycletime. Increased cost.
> XM-1014: Increased ArmorRatio. Increased cycletime.
> UMP-45: Reduced price. Reduced recoil angle variance.
> Mac-10: Increased maxspeed. Reduced price.
> -Classic Competitive now allows 2 flashbangs and 4 grenades total.
> -Implemented bodygroups penetration for maximum damage, now shooting through arms at the enemies head will apply headshot damage, or shooting through arms at the stomach will apply stomach damage multiplier.
> -Removed aimpunch resulting from getting shot in the arms or legs.
> -Auto switch when dropping a weapon (or after throwing a grenade) avoids weapons with 0 bullets in the clip.
> -Reduced environment fog when scoped with a weapon.
> 
> [ MAPS ]
> -CS_Militia: Fixed collision in CT spawn, added radar names
> -CS_Assault: Added radar names
> -CS_Museum: Fixed and updated radar and overview scales.
> -DE_Library: Fixed bug where some clients would crash on bomb explosion.
> -DE_Favela: Fixed bug were a prop was causing server lag, other gameplay tweaks
> -DE_Seaside: Fixed bug were players would get stuck near Terrorist spawn.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> -Weapon inventory HUD now displays the number of grenades held of a single type.
> -Fixed a sound bug that resulted in ghost footsteps when taking over bots.
> -Fixed player money getting set to the wrong value if the player took over a bot in competitive and survived to the end of the round.
> -Added a server convar "sv_maxusrcmdprocessticks" to limit maximum number of user commands backlog, defaulting at 3; observed player speed by others will now always be within max movement speed even when user is cheating, experiencing high packet loss or exteremely low fps.
> -Vote kick will record user's SteamID in the banlist and remove user from ongoing competitive match even if the user disconnected from game server before required number of votes have been collected.
> -Spectating Operation Payback games via GOTV is now allowed without Operation Payback pass.
> -Fixed crash on exit.


Patch was released Yesterday. Forgot to post the notes!









EDIT: Lots of goodies in this patch, though apparently the game is broken for certain users.


----------



## b0z0

I played a little matchmaking last night. The deagle is more enjoyable once again.


----------



## Yumyums

So far I like this patch, just it seems to have broke the audio a little. Once thats fixed it'll be pretty nice

One little concern though, the mac 10 is actually half decent in some cases so I feel its too cheap at 1000$ for what it can do. It fit the 1200$ category well IMO


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1dkeht/iam_minh_le_aka_gooseman_cocreator_of_the/

AMA with Minh Le the Creator of CS!!


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> ESEA and their bitcoin scam. Disappointing needless to say.


Saw alrdy alot of topics @ esea from several ppl claiming their hardware is broke cuz of that


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Saw alrdy alot of topics @ esea from several ppl claiming their hardware is broke cuz of that


Not everyone has cooling that can stand 100% load for hours...


----------



## Yumyums

While that's a possibility I think some people are just taking advantage of the situation


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> While that's a possibility I think some people are just taking advantage of the situation


That's true too. I've only heard of computers shutting down because of esea client from reliable sources


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> That's true too. I've only heard of computers shutting down because of esea client from reliable sources


Computers shut down when certain parts reach a the threshold heat. Seeing as how it was using the GPU at 100%, the GPU overheated and the computer shutdown.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Computers shut down when certain parts reach a the threshold heat. Seeing as how it was using the GPU at 100%, the GPU overheated and the computer shutdown.


Yeah my point was that i haven't heard of broken hardware from reliable sources








Sry for not thinking trough what i post


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [ GAMEPLAY ]
> - Mag7 - reduced cost to 1800.
> - Mac10 - increased price to 1050.
> - XM1014 - reduced damage to 20.
> - Body parts penetration code will not register headshot damage when penetrating into the neck hitbox through the chest hitbox, only chest damage will be dealt in this case.
> 
> [ MAPS ]
> - Updated de_favela to latest version.
> - Fixed some bugs in de_inferno where the player could get stuck on geometry, fixed some minor bugs (Thanks Wλve!).
> 
> [ MISC ]
> - If a player was vote kicked from too many recent competitive games the matchmaking system will assign them a competitive cooldown.
> - Added sever command line support for -net_port_try 1 to prevent servers from trying to climb ports if the request port was busy.
> - Fixed a rare grenade physics interaction that could cause grenades to spin in place when thrown at certain kinds of physics props or players.
> - Adjusted default value of sv_maxusrcmdprocessticks server convar to 16 for community servers with default settings to successfully process all user commands from even lowest tickrate and framerate clients.
> - When going to overtime players who survived in the last round will start with empty inventory even though teams don't switch sides.
> - Fixed flashbang number not updating on the hud if you had set "close after buy."


Update has been released. 5/8/2013


----------



## XKaan

^ Excellent! I was just thinking of firing this up tonight!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Update has been released. 5/8/2013


Way to weaken the auto shotty even more. Why don't you drop the price of the P90 as well valve? Idiots


----------



## Yumyums

Damn, the auto shotty got nerfed quick. Glad the MAG-7 price went down though, because at its previous price point plus the nerf it just wasn't worth using


----------



## XKaan

^ Agreed - I like the Mag-7 for lulz!


----------



## BreakDown

I need help becoming a better player, ive played CS:S before but usually just deathmatch or gun game, etc...

Since i got CS:GO ive logged around 200 hours of casual competitive and i really enojy it, but ive hit a wall, my aim is not improving at all, and its not that great to be honest, most of the time i go for body shots because if i take the tame to aim for the head im already dead. When the target is moving back and forth (ADADADA) i cant get a headshot at all unless it pure luck.

So... how can i improve my aim? any tips? (i dont want to be amazing at the game, i just want to be able to rely on my aim).

EDIT: im not asking for general FPS tips, like, tap the weapon isnted of going full auto, dont move while shooting, always have your crosshair at head level, etc... i know those things and i do them, but at the end of the day, my oponent usually has better aim than me, and thats on casual competitve, on classic comptetitve they would whoop my rear end.


----------



## Yumyums

Challenging yourself will make you improve on many levels. Since you know the basics of what people will tell you already, just keep putting them to practice in classic competitive. NOT CASUAL.


----------



## linkin93

Hey guys, some screenshots of mine from beta... I want you to see how good this game can look:

Unmodified: http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/aztec-comparison-3-1.png~original

No post processing: http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/aztec-comparison-3-2.png~original

No post processing and no fog: http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/aztec-comparison-3-3.png~original

How awesome does it look? I think it really sucks when artists do this to a game. Vignette and bland colours are ugly. Fog is a bad gameplay hindrance. If you care, post here about it:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2661793


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Challenging yourself will make you improve on many levels. Since you know the basics of what people will tell you already, just keep putting them to practice in classic competitive. NOT CASUAL.


Why should i play classic comptetitve instead of casual?
I play casual because i would not like to hinder my team on raked matches. On casual game mode guns still do the same damage right? the only difference is you start with armour and kit at the expense of less money per kill. I do understand classic omptetitve is the real deal, but im not good enough to play there, i can tell because sometimes i do get destroyed on casual.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Challenging yourself will make you improve on many levels. Since you know the basics of what people will tell you already, just keep putting them to practice in classic competitive. NOT CASUAL.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should i play classic comptetitve instead of casual?
> I play casual because i would not like to hinder my team on raked matches. On casual game mode guns still do the same damage right? the only difference is you start with armour and kit at the expense of less money per kill. I do understand classic omptetitve is the real deal, but im not good enough to play there, i can tell because sometimes i do get destroyed on casual.
Click to expand...

It may seem like you're hindering your team and getting destroyed but that's because you're probably unranked (You're not getting paired with the right skill groups yet). As you approach the 10 game requirement for a rank the matchmaking pairing gets better so the first few games are rough but it'll even out later when you're paired with people around your skill.

Also casual is a clustered mess, the teams are too big and everyone just sprays


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Way to weaken the auto shotty even more. Why don't you drop the price of the P90 as well valve? Idiots


The Auto shotgun was incredible. It needed to be nerfed. You were able to one shot people on Inferno all the way down in halls.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need help becoming a better player, ive played CS:S before but usually just deathmatch or gun game, etc...
> 
> Since i got CS:GO ive logged around 200 hours of casual competitive and i really enojy it, but ive hit a wall, my aim is not improving at all, and its not that great to be honest, most of the time i go for body shots because if i take the tame to aim for the head im already dead. When the target is moving back and forth (ADADADA) i cant get a headshot at all unless it pure luck.
> 
> So... how can i improve my aim? any tips? (i dont want to be amazing at the game, i just want to be able to rely on my aim).
> 
> EDIT: im not asking for general FPS tips, like, tap the weapon isnted of going full auto, dont move while shooting, always have your crosshair at head level, etc... i know those things and i do them, but at the end of the day, my oponent usually has better aim than me, and thats on casual competitve, on classic comptetitve they would whoop my rear end.


DeathMatch and watch demos and watch STREAMS. Playing better players is essential, you won't improve as a overall player if you're playing people who are less skilled. It might be frustrating, but you'll get better faster by playing better players.


----------



## Yumyums

I agree with dmaster


----------



## Kavster12

Glad to join the club. Coming from Battlefield its a really nice change and I must say my play style and gun accuracy has improved after getting into CS.


----------



## GanjaSMK

*@Breakdown*

*dmaster* has it spot on with playing better players, but let me also offer other suggestions.

A) Learn the weapon recoil and patterns. Even if you don't spray often, knowing the spray pattern will aid aimed spray, pulled spray, and medium-quarter sprays. Of course, this seems an obvious answer but, its often overlooked.

B) Get ESEA or other premium-level competitive play time. Playing even high-ranked players in the competitive ranks at public level _will not_ net you the knowledge you can learn from players who know the game better than pub/competitive-pub status.

C) Join an actual competitive team. Even if you can't give solid time to a team, perhaps you may find a team in need of a real player who can sub, but is willing to offer strats, positioning, and game knowledge, including aiming techniques.

D) _Dial in your sensitivity._ Most players will often vary a sensitivity depending on play style and/or length of time playing. In example, with my old MS mice I used to use 1.75 (because the mice were standard 800/400 DPI mice), whereas when I moved to Logitech variants I found that even with similar or exactly the same DPI - that the sensitivity didn't seem right (cue prediction and angle-snapping features). So, as mentioned - toy with your sensitivity. Often you'll find that _lowering it_ (even below 1.0) can generally increase your accuracy. As well, if you're finding it so low that you can't turn quickly enough in close-quarters battle, then it's time to adjust/refine your personal play style to suit your sensitivity!









E) Practice, practice, practice. Join AIM maps if possible, don't play PUB servers at all (only play ranked 5v5 or better). Etcetera....

Hope this helps too!


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need help becoming a better player, ive played CS:S before but usually just deathmatch or gun game, etc...
> 
> Since i got CS:GO ive logged around 200 hours of casual competitive and i really enojy it, but ive hit a wall, my aim is not improving at all, and its not that great to be honest, most of the time i go for body shots because if i take the tame to aim for the head im already dead. When the target is moving back and forth (ADADADA) i cant get a headshot at all unless it pure luck.
> 
> So... how can i improve my aim? any tips? (i dont want to be amazing at the game, i just want to be able to rely on my aim).
> 
> EDIT: im not asking for general FPS tips, like, tap the weapon isnted of going full auto, dont move while shooting, always have your crosshair at head level, etc... i know those things and i do them, but at the end of the day, my oponent usually has better aim than me, and thats on casual competitve, on classic comptetitve they would whoop my rear end.


start off with a slower mouse speed and increase it slowly over time as you get better until it becomes too fast for you to control, then dial it back down again to a controllable level at any distance. Also relaxing or calming yourself down every once in a while might help. Unless you are the type of person that goes on a high for the hour that you continuously play CS and then burn out









As for training for head shots every time, aim more slowly at first. Take your time with each removement of the mouse. You probably want to be in casual to do this because you have more people to train on and there is some organization but still no repurcussions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Way to weaken the auto shotty even more. Why don't you drop the price of the P90 as well valve? Idiots
> 
> 
> 
> The Auto shotgun was incredible. It needed to be nerfed. You were able to one shot people on Inferno all the way down in halls.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need help becoming a better player, ive played CS:S before but usually just deathmatch or gun game, etc...
> 
> Since i got CS:GO ive logged around 200 hours of casual competitive and i really enojy it, but ive hit a wall, my aim is not improving at all, and its not that great to be honest, most of the time i go for body shots because if i take the tame to aim for the head im already dead. When the target is moving back and forth (ADADADA) i cant get a headshot at all unless it pure luck.
> 
> So... how can i improve my aim? any tips? (i dont want to be amazing at the game, i just want to be able to rely on my aim).
> 
> EDIT: im not asking for general FPS tips, like, tap the weapon isnted of going full auto, dont move while shooting, always have your crosshair at head level, etc... i know those things and i do them, but at the end of the day, my oponent usually has better aim than me, and thats on casual competitve, on classic comptetitve they would whoop my rear end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DeathMatch and watch demos and watch STREAMS. Playing better players is essential, you won't improve as a overall player if you're playing people who are less skilled. It might be frustrating, but you'll get better faster by playing better players.
Click to expand...

deathmatch are useful, but sometimes there is too much going on and to learn basics of how to act in certain situations a regular game is also good. You have less time in a deathmatch to think about what you are doing.

I don't recommend watching streams without learning first by yourself some things. Unless you are really lost, but Breakdown doesnt seem to be like that. Because by trying to learn by yourself you get into the habit of aiming better because you taught yourself instead of trying to copy someone else. Sure they are useful for learning some tips and tricks, but having the base of aiming and then being able to outsmart your enemies will be even better.


----------



## GanjaSMK

^ *Deathmatch* is an excellent way to train for quick shooting, general aiming, general shot practicing, and to learn to move quickly.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> start off with a slower mouse speed and increase it slowly over time as you get better until it becomes too fast for you to control, then dial it back down again to a controllable level at any distance. Also relaxing or calming yourself down every once in a while might help. Unless you are the type of person that goes on a high for the hour that you continuously play CS and then burn out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for training for head shots every time, aim more slowly at first. Take your time with each removement of the mouse. You probably want to be in casual to do this because you have more people to train on and there is some organization but still no repurcussions.
> deathmatch are useful, but sometimes there is too much going on and to learn basics of how to act in certain situations a regular game is also good. You have less time in a deathmatch to think about what you are doing.
> 
> I don't recommend watching streams without learning first by yourself some things. Unless you are really lost, but Breakdown doesnt seem to be like that. Because by trying to learn by yourself you get into the habit of aiming better because you taught yourself instead of trying to copy someone else. Sure they are useful for learning some tips and tricks, but having the base of aiming and then being able to outsmart your enemies will be even better.


Watching streams is not going to teach you how to aim, that's not my point. Watching streams are beneficial in terms of learning angles you should play in, which is large part of CS. Holding a improper angle will put you in a position where you have a greater chance of dying.

That video shows a aiming technique that many players don't use, but a crucial element especially for players who don't have top notch aim.

You deathmatch to have better recoil control, and to improve your aim. You watch demos, streams, to learn how to improve your positioning. Not to sound arrogant but I know what it takes to be one of the best players, I've been there and currently play in ESEA-Main one division below Invite.

When you deathmatch, turn off your sound completely. Turn on some music and just focus on aim only, having in game sound is going to do you no good in a deathmatch. You're going to be focused on listening to footsteps.

DeathMatch IP: 74.91.123.66:27015 It's the AZCLAN DM, very popular, and the go to place to see top notch players from North America play in a DM environment.

Aim map IP: 23.19.172.139:27015 This is the Netcode DM, another server filled with top notch players from North America.

EDIT: Derp, just realized you're from Spain.

http://www.esl.eu/eu/csgo/

Try and play CS:GO Mixes.

Also another free option is:

http://www.leetway.com/

Same thing, they're both CS:GO mixes. Should be a good start for a beginner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> *@Breakdown*
> 
> *dmaster* has it spot on with playing better players, but let me also offer other suggestions.
> 
> A) Learn the weapon recoil and patterns. Even if you don't spray often, knowing the spray pattern will aid aimed spray, pulled spray, and medium-quarter sprays. Of course, this seems an obvious answer but, its often overlooked.
> 
> B) Get ESEA or other premium-level competitive play time. Playing even high-ranked players in the competitive ranks at public level _will not_ net you the knowledge you can learn from players who know the game better than pub/competitive-pub status.
> 
> C) Join an actual competitive team. Even if you can't give solid time to a team, perhaps you may find a team in need of a real player who can sub, but is willing to offer strats, positioning, and game knowledge, including aiming techniques.
> 
> D) _Dial in your sensitivity._ Most players will often vary a sensitivity depending on play style and/or length of time playing. In example, with my old MS mice I used to use 1.75 (because the mice were standard 800/400 DPI mice), whereas when I moved to Logitech variants I found that even with similar or exactly the same DPI - that the sensitivity didn't seem right (cue prediction and angle-snapping features). So, as mentioned - toy with your sensitivity. Often you'll find that _lowering it_ (even below 1.0) can generally increase your accuracy. As well, if you're finding it so low that you can't turn quickly enough in close-quarters battle, then it's time to adjust/refine your personal play style to suit your sensitivity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E) Practice, practice, practice. Join AIM maps if possible, don't play PUB servers at all (only play ranked 5v5 or better). Etcetera....
> 
> Hope this helps too!


All excellent points. I also want to add that there are benefits of using a lower sensitivity as it allows more correction when swiping. It's more difficult to correct small movement errors when using a high sensitivity.


----------



## BreakDown

Thanks to everyone for all the feeback! sorry i dont quote everyone individually but if i did this post would be a mess.

I will dial down my sensitivity on my mouse, many people recommend this for CS so i will. I will also start joining Classic Competitive in hope to get a rank and play with people from around my skill level.

I do watch demos casted by "warowl" on youtube, so im not totally ignorant about positioning. (for anyone who does not know, here is his youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWarOwl)

I have some questions, how do i practice learning recoil patterns? During a firefight i can tell if my gun is going recoil crazy, however, sometimes i cant tell if im clicking on the mouse slightly faster making recoil kick in thus making me miss shots, or if im missing the shot altogether and i was handeling the recoil well enough. This is something i have trouble with. (on other games, lets say battlefield, since you aim down sights you actually see your "crosshair" move up, down, right or left, so you can instantly tell how much recoil there is and how to compensate)

What is an aim map? (from the sound of it i assume its a map with non-human targets maybe?)

You mention i should join a competitive team in order to learn, i would love that, playing in cordination with others. Are there "low skill" competitve teams on leetway and such? or do i need to get good first and then joind a competitve team to learn further? As ive said before, i really enjoy the game, but i dont plan on going pro, just becoming a better player overall.

EDIT: ive just realised there is a "dynamic" crosshair on counter strike that lets you know how much recoil there is on the gun, however i do have a custom crosshair, how can a i make my custom crosshair "expand" like the "dynamic" one? (i really dont like the default dynamic crosshair)


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> start off with a slower mouse speed and increase it slowly over time as you get better until it becomes too fast for you to control, then dial it back down again to a controllable level at any distance. Also relaxing or calming yourself down every once in a while might help. Unless you are the type of person that goes on a high for the hour that you continuously play CS and then burn out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for training for head shots every time, aim more slowly at first. Take your time with each removement of the mouse. You probably want to be in casual to do this because you have more people to train on and there is some organization but still no repurcussions.
> deathmatch are useful, but sometimes there is too much going on and to learn basics of how to act in certain situations a regular game is also good. You have less time in a deathmatch to think about what you are doing.
> 
> I don't recommend watching streams without learning first by yourself some things. Unless you are really lost, but Breakdown doesnt seem to be like that. Because by trying to learn by yourself you get into the habit of aiming better because you taught yourself instead of trying to copy someone else. Sure they are useful for learning some tips and tricks, but having the base of aiming and then being able to outsmart your enemies will be even better.
> 
> 
> 
> Watching streams is not going to teach you how to aim, that's not my point. Watching streams are beneficial in terms of learning angles you should play in, which is large part of CS. Holding a improper angle will put you in a position where you have a greater chance of dying.
> 
> That video shows a aiming technique that many players don't use, but a crucial element especially for players who don't have top notch aim.
> 
> You deathmatch to have better recoil control, and to improve your aim. You watch demos, streams, to learn how to improve your positioning. Not to sound arrogant but I know what it takes to be one of the best players, I've been there and currently play in ESEA-Main one division below Invite.
> 
> When you deathmatch, turn off your sound completely. Turn on some music and just focus on aim only, having in game sound is going to do you no good in a deathmatch. You're going to be focused on listening to footsteps.
> 
> DeathMatch IP: 74.91.123.66:27015 It's the AZCLAN DM, very popular, and the go to place to see top notch players from North America play in a DM environment.
> 
> Aim map IP: 23.19.172.139:27015 This is the Netcode DM, another server filled with top notch players from North America.
> 
> EDIT: Derp, just realized you're from Spain.
> 
> http://www.esl.eu/eu/csgo/
> 
> Try and play CS:GO Mixes.
> 
> Also another free option is:
> 
> http://www.leetway.com/
> 
> Same thing, they're both CS:GO mixes. Should be a good start for a beginner.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> *@Breakdown*
> 
> *dmaster* has it spot on with playing better players, but let me also offer other suggestions.
> 
> A) Learn the weapon recoil and patterns. Even if you don't spray often, knowing the spray pattern will aid aimed spray, pulled spray, and medium-quarter sprays. Of course, this seems an obvious answer but, its often overlooked.
> 
> B) Get ESEA or other premium-level competitive play time. Playing even high-ranked players in the competitive ranks at public level _will not_ net you the knowledge you can learn from players who know the game better than pub/competitive-pub status.
> 
> C) Join an actual competitive team. Even if you can't give solid time to a team, perhaps you may find a team in need of a real player who can sub, but is willing to offer strats, positioning, and game knowledge, including aiming techniques.
> 
> D) _Dial in your sensitivity._ Most players will often vary a sensitivity depending on play style and/or length of time playing. In example, with my old MS mice I used to use 1.75 (because the mice were standard 800/400 DPI mice), whereas when I moved to Logitech variants I found that even with similar or exactly the same DPI - that the sensitivity didn't seem right (cue prediction and angle-snapping features). So, as mentioned - toy with your sensitivity. Often you'll find that _lowering it_ (even below 1.0) can generally increase your accuracy. As well, if you're finding it so low that you can't turn quickly enough in close-quarters battle, then it's time to adjust/refine your personal play style to suit your sensitivity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E) Practice, practice, practice. Join AIM maps if possible, don't play PUB servers at all (only play ranked 5v5 or better). Etcetera....
> 
> Hope this helps too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All excellent points. I also want to add that there are benefits of using a lower sensitivity as it allows more correction when swiping. It's more difficult to correct small movement errors when using a high sensitivity.
Click to expand...

i didn't say anything about learning to aim from streams. I understand that knowing where to be is important, but I was saying how it's better to be disadvantaged for a while and learn yourself where to be because you will be in weird positions where you are forced to react quickly. I understand that you're a good player in ESEA, and unfortunately I don't have anything to back myself up as I played when I was younger and didn't have a great computer to record videos, and I didn't feel like joining an organized team or clan. But my aiming and especially reaction times were amazing. I didnt have pauses for when I saw an enemy on the screen. I used to play with a really high DPI too...I wonder if I had a better mouse pad I would have been able to control small movements better for long distance.

Oh wow i got confused with the words for some reason. Thanks for sharing those servers. i havent been playing those on CS:GO since i didnt really see any with a low ping. Death matches are good but playing them all the time is not good when you can play a real match (with players that know what they are doing). In a match game you can combine your aiming skills with your movement according to what people would normally do in a game. It's hard to explain...

A tip I have for you OP. it's a bit harder now since the deagle IMO was nerfed again with the last patch. But if you just play with the deagle and aim for head shots you'll get better with other guns really fast. You can't shoot fast with it so it forces you to aim properly. For long range practice it's good to train on AWP servers and play with the deagle. It will probably be really hard for a while and you should probably do this once you get a little better at aiming and have control of your mouse speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the feeback! sorry i dont quote everyone individually but if i did this post would be a mess.
> 
> I will dial down my sensitivity on my mouse, many people recommend this for CS so i will. I will also start joining Classic Competitive in hope to get a rank and play with people from around my skill level.
> 
> I do watch demos casted by "warowl" on youtube, so im not totally ignorant about positioning. (for anyone who does not know, here is his youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWarOwl)
> 
> I have some questions, how do i practice learning recoil patterns? During a firefight i can tell if my gun is going recoil crazy, however, sometimes i cant tell if im clicking on the mouse slightly faster making recoil kick in thus making me miss shots, or if im missing the shot altogether and i was handeling the recoil well enough. This is something i have trouble with. (on other games, lets say battlefield, since you aim down sights you actually see your "crosshair" move up, down, right or left, so you can instantly tell how much recoil there is and how to compensate)
> 
> What is an aim map? (from the sound of it i assume its a map with non-human targets maybe?)
> 
> You mention i should join a competitive team in order to learn, i would love that, playing in cordination with others. Are there "low skill" competitve teams on leetway and such? or do i need to get good first and then joind a competitve team to learn further? As ive said before, i really enjoy the game, but i dont plan on going pro, just becoming a better player overall.
> 
> EDIT: ive just realised there is a "dynamic" crosshair on counter strike that lets you know how much recoil there is on the gun, however i do have a custom crosshair, how can a i make my custom crosshair "expand" like the "dynamic" one? (i really dont like the default dynamic crosshair)


Learning the spray pattern in CS:GO is pretty easy. Before a round starts you can shoot your weapon against the wall the see how the bullets move, and also when shooting someone, you can easily see where your bullets are going because of the streaks they make on the screen. They didn't have that in previous games.

An aim map is where you have 2 teams directly facing off on two sides of a map, and is usually simplified to concentrate on practicing your aim.


----------



## GanjaSMK

_Here's my input on a few things:
_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the feeback! sorry i dont quote everyone individually but if i did this post would be a mess.
> 
> I will dial down my sensitivity on my mouse, many people recommend this for CS so i will. I will also start joining Classic Competitive in hope to get a rank and play with people from around my skill level.
> 
> I do watch demos casted by "warowl" on youtube, so im not totally ignorant about positioning. (for anyone who does not know, here is his youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWarOwl)
> 
> I have some questions, how do i practice learning recoil patterns? During a firefight i can tell if my gun is going recoil crazy, however, sometimes i cant tell if im clicking on the mouse slightly faster making recoil kick in thus making me miss shots, or if im missing the shot altogether and i was handeling the recoil well enough. This is something i have trouble with. (on other games, lets say battlefield, since you aim down sights you actually see your "crosshair" move up, down, right or left, so you can instantly tell how much recoil there is and how to compensate)
> 
> *Figure recoil in this way (at least until you get patterns figured out): after about three bullets, you're in recoil zone. This is both single-fire shot, burst shots, and full auto. With fully auto, you're in recoil zone nearly immediately. With burst, it only gets worse if you do not let it rest before you keep returning fire.*
> 
> What is an aim map? (from the sound of it i assume its a map with non-human targets maybe?)
> 
> *The aim maps we're talking about are maps that pit players at general distances, ranging from close quarters to medium/long range targets (some maps are specifically done for scoped weapons, others for automatic rifles, some only for handguns, etc), and you basically play against other players (or bots). Just simple small maps where you're not worried about bomb, hostages, VIP or anything else other than just aiming.*
> 
> You mention i should join a competitive team in order to learn, i would love that, playing in cordination with others. Are there "low skill" competitve teams on leetway and such? or do i need to get good first and then joind a competitve team to learn further? As ive said before, i really enjoy the game, but i dont plan on going pro, just becoming a better player overall.
> 
> *You can definitely start on lower brackets, which is where most people start anyways. Check out Leetway (I've never tried it, not sure how similar it is to other services like ESEA or standard offerings by Valve) or check out ESEA. Both have competitive levels of play (and/or league), or at least ESEA does (not exactly sure what Leetway offers). Best thing to do is play a while and try to play with the same guys, build up a friendship or rapport with them and see about teams/openings. It's not hard to get into once you're in the swing of it. dmaster may even be able to point you to specific things within ESEA, he probably knows his way around ESEA better than anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just playing with better players who play a real 'competitive' level and not in a pub-style play , will gain you more skill than just about anything else you can do.*
> 
> EDIT: ive just realised there is a "dynamic" crosshair on counter strike that lets you know how much recoil there is on the gun, however i do have a custom crosshair, how can a i make my custom crosshair "expand" like the "dynamic" one? (i really dont like the default dynamic crosshair)
> 
> *I'm an old (and can't hit anything any more either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) player (been playing this game since 1999), so I despise the dynamic crosshair. But if you like it, somewhere within this thread (again dmaster may know, in fact I think he posted it) is a link to a site that can help you pick out exactly the crosshair you want, probably even with the dynamic setting turned on for whatever size/style you use.*


----------



## iEATu

Code:

I wouldn't recommend using the default dynamic crosshair because there is too much unnecessary information on the crosshair that you can learn by getting used to the guns instead. And plus I feel less accurate with it anyway but that could be because I'm used to the normal crosshair for so long







I hadn't played counter strike for a while before buying GO, and I could not play all at with the regular crosshair. I only figured a few weeks later why I was doing so poorly.









I cant* access this webpage right now since I'm at school and it's blocked but this should be a list of all the useful cvars.

www.darklygaming.com%2Fcsgo-cvars.html

I have not been able to use the userconfig.cfg. For commands I have to put them manually in the console. Do you one of you guys have a solution for this?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Code:


I wouldn't recommend using the default dynamic crosshair because there is too much unnecessary information on the crosshair that you can learn by getting used to the guns instead. And plus I feel less accurate with it anyway but that could be because I'm used to the normal crosshair for so long







I hadn't played counter strike for a while before buying GO, and I could not play all at with the regular crosshair. I only figured a few weeks later why I was doing so poorly.









I can access this webpage right now since I'm at school and it's blocked but this should be a list of all the useful cvars.

www.darklygaming.com%2Fcsgo-cvars.html

I have not been able to use the userconfig.cfg. For commands I have to put them manually in the console. Do you one of you guys have a solution for this?

My apologies, I misinterpreted what you wrote.








Ahh, fellow 1.6 player! You need to make a autoexec.cfg instead of a userconfig.cfg. Make sure at the bottom of your autoexec.cfg you put in "host_writeconfig" without the quotation marks obviously! Make sure you exec your config once in console. I'll put a link to my config at the bottom of this post.

*GanjaSMK*, seemed to sum up everything I was going to say. I'm getting old myself, turning 24 soon, been playing this game for too many years now! This is the crosshair generator for CS:GO: http://www.krisskarbo.com/csgocrosshair/ You'll need to copy all those commands and paste them into a file named autoexec.cfg which should be located in "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg" once you're set on your personalized crosshair.

*My config:*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/8s65hs

If you do intend on using this config... There may be things you want to remove, like my Buy binds, my custom binds, hud scaling, crosshair setting and Viewmodel preset. Those are just all my personal commands I use that you may or may not like.

EDIT:
I personally use default static. I tried using the old classic static crosshair, and it just doesn't have the same feel as the one from 1.6/Source. I ended up trying the default static and actually fell in love with it... Crosshair is all preference though, so use the crosshair you feel most comfortable with.

Give me a little bit of time, and i'll upload this thread with pictures of the spray pattern.

Just noticed CS:GO Updated earlier today to fix a bug the last patch introduced, here is the changelog:
Quote:


> Release Notes for 5/10/2013
> 
> [ MISC ]
> 
> - Fixed an exploit of CTs boosting and picking up hostages through thin floors.
> - Restored proper grenade interaction with breakable surfaces.


M4 Spray Pattern


AK47 Spray pattern


Basically both patterns make a backward "7", the big difference between the two is AK's recoil that makes it so the bullets don't group up until much later. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yumyums

Does anyone know any cvars for lighting that aren't cheat protected? The lighting in this game bothers me so I want to try tweaking it a little if possible


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using the default dynamic crosshair because there is too much unnecessary information on the crosshair that you can learn by getting used to the guns instead. And plus I feel less accurate with it anyway but that could be because I'm used to the normal crosshair for so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't played counter strike for a while before buying GO, and I could not play all at with the regular crosshair. I only figured a few weeks later why I was doing so poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can access this webpage right now since I'm at school and it's blocked but this should be a list of all the useful cvars.
> 
> www.darklygaming.com%2Fcsgo-cvars.html
> 
> I have not been able to use the userconfig.cfg. For commands I have to put them manually in the console. Do you one of you guys have a solution for this?
Click to expand...

My apologies, I misinterpreted what you wrote.








Ahh, fellow 1.6 player! You need to make a autoexec.cfg instead of a userconfig.cfg. Make sure at the bottom of your autoexec.cfg you put in "host_writeconfig" without the quotation marks obviously! Make sure you exec your config once in console. I'll put a link to my config at the bottom of this post.

*GanjaSMK*, seemed to sum up everything I was going to say. I'm getting old myself, turning 24 soon, been playing this game for too many years now! This is the crosshair generator for CS:GO: http://www.krisskarbo.com/csgocrosshair/ You'll need to copy all those commands and paste them into a file named autoexec.cfg which should be located in "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg" once you're set on your personalized crosshair.

*My config:*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/8s65hs

If you do intend on using this config... There may be things you want to remove, like my Buy binds, my custom binds, hud scaling, crosshair setting and Viewmodel preset. Those are just all my personal commands I use that you may or may not like.

EDIT:
I personally use default static. I tried using the old classic static crosshair, and it just doesn't have the same feel as the one from 1.6/Source. I ended up trying the default static and actually fell in love with it... Crosshair is all preference though, so use the crosshair you feel most comfortable with.

Give me a little bit of time, and i'll upload this thread with pictures of the spray pattern.

Just noticed CS:GO Updated earlier today to fix a bug the last patch introduced, here is the changelog:
Quote:


> Release Notes for 5/10/2013
> 
> [ MISC ]
> 
> - Fixed an exploit of CTs boosting and picking up hostages through thin floors.
> - Restored proper grenade interaction with breakable surfaces.


M4 Spray Pattern


AK47 Spray pattern


Basically both patterns make a backward "7", the big difference between the two is AK's recoil that makes it so the bullets don't group up until much later. Hope this helps.

huh I thought I tried that too. I must not have done that command at the end. And actually I've only tried out 1.6 for a few hours recently. ^^ I haven't played the other games in so long that I forgot how everything works









EDIT: and I forgot to give thanks for helping with the config.







thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Does anyone know any cvars for lighting that aren't cheat protected? The lighting in this game bothers me so I want to try tweaking it a little if possible


This is what people on the Official Screenshot of Your Games Thread uses.
SweetFX


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*  This is what everyone on the Official Screenshot of Your Games Thread uses.
> SweetFX


I'll give that a try and see what it does


----------



## haris013

hi! i am a new cs:go player (and generally a new cs player







)
can u give me some tips,how to be better, some mouse setups,tweaks etc?
it is too hard for me too play,i got killed all time


----------



## RaleighStClair

Well I guess the most recent patch messed up my autoexec.cfg. All of my custom xhair settings and rates, network settings are gone.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris013*
> 
> hi! i am a new cs:go player (and generally a new cs player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> can u give me some tips,how to be better, some mouse setups,tweaks etc?
> it is too hard for me too play,i got killed all time


Read through the last 2 pages or so.


----------



## haris013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Read through the last 2 pages or so.


thnx, i will post more questions after my new mouse arrive









i have play some games but i cant understand how matchmaking works and if i have a rank/lvl as a player like bf3?
also i see at this tread some aim maps,where i find em at the game?


----------



## DBEAU

You don't rank up like bf3 but you will get a rank after you win 10 classic competitive games.

You can find aim maps by browsing community servers.


----------



## BreakDown

some of these bomb plant positions are crazy!


----------



## windowszp

This game is pretty dead. At least Casual -> Dust mission.

In the morning when I play(EST) there are no games and I'm put with comp. A lil later in the day there is just one server being played, no matter how many times I quit - rejoin always end up at the same game/server.

I think this is because of the addition of extra maps/modes.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> This game is pretty dead. At least Casual -> Dust mission.
> 
> In the morning when I play(EST) there are no games and I'm put with comp. A lil later in the day there is just one server being played, no matter how many times I quit - rejoin always end up at the same game/server.
> 
> I think this is because of the addition of extra maps/modes.


thats because you are playing at times where few people play. What are the exact times you play?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> This game is pretty dead. At least Casual -> Dust mission.
> 
> In the morning when I play(EST) there are no games and I'm put with comp. A lil later in the day there is just one server being played, no matter how many times I quit - rejoin always end up at the same game/server.
> 
> I think this is because of the addition of extra maps/modes.


As iEATu already mentioned, you're probably playing at a time where not many are playing casual and dust maps only. Why not expand a bit and play all defuse maps? Or just hop into a community server, there are tons of 24/7 Dust2 servers if that's what you like.


----------



## iEATu

Maybe you'd be able to fund European servers with 90-150 ping.


----------



## BreakDown

awsome ninja defuse


----------



## dmasteR

Good ninja, but by the looks of it (15-3 score). He probably cost his team a lot of rounds prior of this.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> MAPS
> de_train: Fixed grenade collision bug, other minor bugs.
> MISC
> Added a convar sv_vote_allow_in_warmup defaulting to off and controlling whether votes are allowed during warmup.
> Shooting through a nodraw surface now doesn't count as a gun penetration (you can always shoot through nodraw).
> Consolidated Map Groups in Classic Casual and Demolition modes.


Update released 20 mins ago!


----------



## CannedBullets

Maybe they should make CS: GO like Dota 2 where people who have the game get a free CS: GO key that they can gift to anyone on their Steam friendslist. That could get more people into the game.


----------



## boOzy

Free Weekend - Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, 50% Off

Play Counter-Strike: Global Offensive for FREE starting now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time. You can also pickup Counter-Strike: Global Offensive at 50% off the regular price*

CS: GO features new maps, characters, and weapons and delivers updated versions of the classic CS content (de_dust, etc.). In addition, CS: GO will introduce new gameplay modes, matchmaking, leader boards, and more.

*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time

http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/


----------



## exzacklyright

If any of you are on a 1080p monitor try my netgraph settings








Quote:


> net_graph 1
> net_graphproportionalfont 0
> net_graphheight 1052
> net_graphpos 1
> 
> tldr; It shrinks the size of the numbers and puts it in the top right of your screen.


----------



## the_xpert

I miss dmaster <3


----------



## johnx2y

Hi. Maybe it's not the right place to ask this, however, do you guys have stutter after alt-tab? I'm having this with AMD 7870, before i had a gtx 570 with no issues at all.


----------



## boOzy

Perfect with 570 also. Never had any problems.


----------



## Yumyums

Nope, I've got a HD 7950 and I don't get that


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> Hi. Maybe it's not the right place to ask this, however, do you guys have stutter after alt-tab? I'm having this with AMD 7870, before i had a gtx 570 with no issues at all.


I have CF 6850's, and I experience the same thing. Perhaps it is a problem relative to AMD cards in general?









Wish there was a solution. I also use onboard sound and the audio goes funky too when I alt-tab.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> Hi. Maybe it's not the right place to ask this, however, do you guys have stutter after alt-tab? I'm having this with AMD 7870, before i had a gtx 570 with no issues at all.


I don't get any stutter, but I do "slide" for about 10 seconds after I come back from a alt-tab. It seems like all the network information gets put on queue when you minimize, so when you come back it all gets dumped onto you at the same time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_xpert*
> 
> I miss dmaster <3


Miss you too bud!


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I have CF 6850's, and I experience the same thing. Perhaps it is a problem relative to AMD cards in general?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish there was a solution. I also use onboard sound and the audio goes funky too when I alt-tab.


I had this issue with Xfire 7950's. I'm now running a single 670GTX and all the issues stopped. I believe it was driver related.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I had this issue with Xfire 7950's. I'm now running a single 670GTX and all the issues stopped. I believe it was driver related.


Waaaah























I'm almost certainly positive it is too....









Maybe I'll toy around with the settings and see if I can alleviate some or all of the issue - I'll definitely report back when I do.


----------



## Yumyums

Try setting this in your launch options, people have said it helped reduce or even stop some of the frame issues

Quote:



> +gl_nullqueries 1


----------



## johnx2y

"+gl_nullqueries 1" doesn't help at all.

#GanjaSMK - when you had this issue with 7950, you had on your mobo pci-e 3.0 or 2.0?

I've tried about .... 8 diffrent drivers? From 12.3 untill present...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Still no luck alt-tabbing....

On another topic... has anyone noticed how badly the cheating is getting lately?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Still no luck alt-tabbing....
> 
> On another topic... has anyone noticed how badly the cheating is getting lately?


I have not, but I also don't ever MM. When I do pub, it's always on servers that I know have admins on so it's never a issue.

MM on the other hand should have been plague with cheaters this weekend and probably for the next few days. That free weekend, and 50% off gets the cheaters out...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> MM on the other hand should have been plague with cheaters this weekend and probably for the next few days. That free weekend, and 50% off gets the cheaters out...


Yeah, playing MM with buddies we were appalled at the amount of cheating going on, not just recently but for some time now.









And... we're not up for _paying to play_, ESEA style.... just a huge bummer for us. Oh well. Ish happens.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Yeah, playing MM with buddies we were appalled at the amount of cheating going on, not just recently but for some time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... we're not up for _paying to play_, ESEA style.... just a huge bummer for us. Oh well. Ish happens.


Yep, happens even more depending on your rank. If you're one of the higher ranks, its unplayable. I'm a Supreme Master First Class, and lets just say it's unplayable.

Have you tried http://www.leetway.com/ yet? It's easily your best free alternative to ESEA. Take a look when you get the chance, but it uses a 3rd party Anti-Cheat called EAC AC.

Worth trying for you, and your friends. I'm sure you'll have a cheat free experience here compared to MM.

I've only played it once, but it seemed like a fairly good system. Just not as user friendly, but hey its free.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Sweet, I'm gonna check it out. That wasn't on my mind as I thought it was not free, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dmasteR

Patch has been released:
Quote:


> Release Notes for 5/22/2013
> 
> [ OVERWATCH ]
> - Started the Overwatch beta http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/overwatch/.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> - Added two new convars, cl_crosshair_drawoutline and cl_crosshair_outlinethickness, that will enable a black outline to draw around the classic crosshair pips for better visibility.


Overwatch sounds rather interesting....


----------



## exzacklyright

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1ewoav/new_crosshair_cvars_white_crosshair_with_black/

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/560975619251321082/8A4E9FEFA688132FFF44453F2497985CB2C79540/
http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/560975619251322542/9E50181AFA85B2A17D2124E3CE47F9210D6519E3/
http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/560975619251323767/CF20A0F70B40F887E570ECD191AF65B9337D41C1/


----------



## Yumyums

That makes it seem too bulky :/ I like mine http://i43.tinypic.com/29a711.jpg


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Haha, thats my boy WafflesFTW who made this video!


----------



## dmasteR

Really impressive flashboost....


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really impressive flashboost....


I thought they patched that crap...


----------



## Yumyums

Wow, I imagine that'll get patched pretty quick here


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Wow, I imagine that'll get patched pretty quick here


Doubt it, it's literally never used and is still in CS: Source. I really don't mind it to be honest, as its banned in any League/Tournament, and also takes too much time to setup these flashboosts that could potentially be useful and you expose yourself to multiple angles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I thought they patched that crap...


I don't believe they did, I know they blocked off quite a few spots on Nuke though that would be useful when flash boosting.

Gosh, another one...




Epic.


----------



## BreakDown

I also though that the granade glitch was patched. Its not a priority, but this should be fixed...


----------



## johnx2y

Other thoughts on the alt-tab stuttering? Does it occur only on nvidia gtx 6xx and amd 7xxx (new series)? Personally, before 7870, i had a gtx 570 with zero issues in CS GO. Meaby it's because i don't have a pci-e 3.0 on my mobo ?


----------



## EPiiKK

I got a gtx 560 in pci-e 3.0 and no stutter or anything...


----------



## johnx2y

Nono, u missunderstood. Having a mobo with pci-e 2.0 and a 3.0 gpu might be faulty...


----------



## EPiiKK

Well you can, in most mobos at least, turn the pci-e 3.0 into 2.0 trough bios.
Try that


----------



## johnx2y

My motherboard has only pci-e 2.0, so there is nothing to change. Only my gpu has 3.0.


----------



## DBEAU

I have a 670 and I get a black screen when alt tabbing. I have to Ctrl alt delete to bring up desktop


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I have a 670 and I get a black screen when alt tabbing. I have to Ctrl alt delete to bring up desktop


What drivers are you running? Seems to be a common issue on 320.xx drivers I know for sure.

EDIT: Nevermind, you need to be using 310.xx. For whatever reason the latest drivers is the cause of the issue only on 600 series cards. Possibly 700 series as well.


----------



## DBEAU

I mean it's not a huge issue for me, I'm used to it. I was just chiming in because I the the other guy was looking for some evidence based on his 600 series


----------



## exzacklyright

Before:



After:



Bonus:


----------



## johnx2y

Looks very nice indeed.


----------



## BreakDown

@ exzacklyright
Is that the "official" rendition of mirrage?!

it looks very very nice.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> @ exzacklyright
> Is that the "official" rendition of mirrage?!
> 
> it looks very very nice.


Correct, it's the Official version of mirage. Images were taken from csgo_dev on twitter. (Official CS:GO Twitter page)

I think the map looks good visually, hopefully it doesn't change the gameplay though. Won't be able to tell until I'm able to run around, but it looks "clean" thus should be able to track players easily throughout the map.


----------



## EPiiKK

Really? Official mirage coming up?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Really? Official mirage coming up?


That is correct!


----------



## BreakDown

I would love to see hidden path remake several community maps like mill and chache... counter strike does need new maps for competitive. Aztec, vertigo and to some extend dust are never played because they are very CT sided. That leaves only 4 official maps to be played on, which is not that much really. Having a bigger pool of maps would be a great addition.

CSGO is a great product, we are getting constant support and a great game for only 15 dollars, and im not even counting the amount of content on the workshop, this title really puts Battlefield and COD to shame in my opinion.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I would love to see hidden path remake several community maps like mill and chache... counter strike does need new maps for competitive. Aztec, vertigo and to some extend dust are never played because they are very CT sided. That leaves only 4 official maps to be played on, which is not that much really. Having a bigger pool of maps would be a great addition.
> 
> CSGO is a great product, we are getting constant support and a great game for only 15 dollars, and im not even counting the amount of content on the workshop, this title really puts Battlefield and COD to shame in my opinion.


Hidden Path has not touched CS:GO since the launch. They are no longer involved in any part of the CS:GO development.

I personally have a different opinion about Aztek and Dust though. When I played both matches in League, both maps were fairly balanced. I'm not talking about a 7 to 8 half type of balance, but more of the traditional 9 to 6 half. If anything, Aztec and Dust are more balanced than Nuke. Nuke is still one of the most CT heavy sided maps, but it's what people like about the map so much.

Here's a match ESEA-IM (One step below Invite which is the highest level of play in North America) match I played last season: http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3124587 10-5 Us on T side. Here's a ESEA-Invite match (Highest level of play in North America) http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3126716

Aztek was the same way: Curse (Best Team in NA that season) http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=2981901

Mirage Process explained at CS:GO Blog:
Quote:


> Since we launched Counter-Strike back in 2000, Mirage has remained one of the most popular competitive maps next to Dust2. In short, it's a classic, and we'd be nuts to tinker with the core gameplay of something that already works so well.


Also more pictures on what they did to mirage as well!








http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/06/7149/


----------



## BreakDown

@ dmasteR

well, you probably know more about CS than i do, so maybe i was wrong about aztec and dust being not played because of the advantage it gives CT's, anyhow, 6 maps is still not enough. I do have to say that they are 6 maps very well made, i can play them again and again and not get bored, but i would still like a larger pool of maps.

Ive been following many streams on twitch from top teams (curse, nfaculty, ninjas, etc...) and i have never seen these maps being played competitve, would you know why?

I didnt know hidden path didnt work on the game anymore, thanks for the info.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> @ dmasteR
> 
> well, you probably know more about CS than i do, so maybe i was wrong about aztec and dust being not played because of the advantage it gives CT's, anyhow, 6 maps is still not enough. I do have to say that they are 6 maps very well made, i can play them again and again and not get bored, but i would still like a larger pool of maps.
> 
> Ive been following many streams on twitch from top teams (curse, nfaculty, ninjas, etc...) and i have never seen these maps being played competitve, would you know why?
> 
> I didnt know hidden path didnt work on the game anymore, thanks for the info.


Aztec is no longer played due to the over all hate for the map, and the fact that it was visually very difficult to see players. dust1 is the same way, it's just a map people have hated for years, so it just carries over.

Dust1 was played at ESEA LAN though in April. ESC vs Quantic played Dust at ESEA LAN, and there was another match on Dust1 that happened at ESEA LAN, can't remember the team though.

Mill has been remade by the community, take a look here: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=144165516

This map is used in ESEA. For whatever reason, Europeans do not use this unless they're playing in Europe ESEA League.

Have you seen? http://www.mapcore.org/topic/16179-de-cache-wip-new-version/
Cache is being completely redone visually. The guy is working Sal "Volcano" Gorazzo to make sure the map keeps everything the way he wants ti but a modern look.

I can potentially see Valve already talking with Volcano about bringing the map into the game Officially, and that this is what was needed before it would happen.

EDIT:

Season 14 ESEA League Map list is the following:

de_cache
de_train_se
de_mirage_go
de_dust2_se
de_mill_ce
de_inferno_se
de_season
de_nuke_se

Not a bad list of maps. I know lots of people have been waiting for de_tuscan, but brute seems to be taking forever.....


----------



## BreakDown

I only know "volcano" because he placed the "secret" entrance outside on nuke, so i guess he is a modder/mapper. His version of cache looks very nice, very appealing to the eye, i didnt know anyone was working on it.

I did know mill, cache and season could be played on csgo, but i dont count them because you need to download them from the workshop, i would like valve to integrate them to their offical pool of maps. (although this is only a minor complain, downloading maps from the workshops takes a few minutes and you are ready to go)

many thanks for all the information dmaster,


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I only know "volcano" because he placed the "secret" entrance outside on nuke, so i guess he is a modder/mapper. His version of cache looks very nice, very appealing to the eye, i didnt know anyone was working on it.
> 
> I did know mill, cache and season could be played on csgo, but i dont count them because you need to download them from the workshop, i would like valve to integrate them to their offical pool of maps. (although this is only a minor complain, downloading maps from the workshops takes a few minutes and you are ready to go)
> 
> many thanks for all the information dmaster,


Hehe, not a problem! I'm up for any and all questions and here to help!









Yes, Volcano basically rebalanced Nuke for Valve, and Valve ended up replacing it with his version. He made Cache, originally for CS:Source, and then ported it over to GO. It's pretty much a direct port with no changes in fact for the most part.

Volcano always talked about a train remake for CS:GO and that it was next, but no words since he launched Cache. He's been busy playing ESEA-Invite, so now that he's now playing ESEA-Main, I'm hoping he'll have a little more time working on his version of Train. Train is seriously the one and only map that really bothers me. It's the only map where everyone can still be alive, but the bomb is planted. It's also one of the only maps where if you don't push to Z/CT at the inner bomb site (B) you almost have no chance of actually defending the bomb after it's been planted. Unable to go under the trains bothers me to, but I've gotten over that part, everything else though still makes me fairly frustrated with the map. Anyone else, or is it just me?









I am hoping Cache goes official once the guy who's doing the complete visual overhaul with Volcano is done. I really hope Valve has already been in talks with Volcano, and that is the reason the map is being redone visually.

I can see the same thing for Season. Season was a fantastic map in Source, easily one of my favorites. Ted "cashed" Mcilwain has done a fantastic job with the GO version, keeping all the basics of his excellent map layout with a overhaul in the visuals department without sacrificing gameplay!

I like Mill a lot, gave a LOT of input and beta tested the map prior of it being released. Though there is a issue with making Mill official. The rights to Mill, Strike, Fire are all owned by CPL/CAL, so i'm not quite sure if they legally can. Who knows!

Have you ever played Tuscan? Tuscan actually replaced Mill for almost every league after CAL/CPL died. Tuscan is actually a much more balanced version of the original Mill layout.

For those looking for general gameplay help and what not let me know, I'll try my best to help you improve! :]

EDIT: I agree BreakDown, the amount of support from Valve (post launch) has been tremendous help to this games overall development. Valve is honestly really good at listening to the community and putting community ideas into the game but at the same time still set their foot down when needed to keep their goals for the game.

Heck, how many games gets a update once every week? Sure not every patch, every single week is large, but the fact that we get a patch every week is more than any other developer I can think of.....

I use to play CoD competitively prior of coming to CS, and Infinity Ward wouldn't even fix a bug and put it in a patch even though the code was handed to them to fix the issue.....







This was a gameplay bug as well, you essentially tapped your left lean key, strafed left back and forth and you were essentially invisible to the other player when done correctly around corners. Wasn't fixed until CoD2, only for us to realize the same bug was a issue when crouching and standing up quickly, or crouching and proning quickly. Again, the code was given to them to fix the issue and we get the same treatment except this time it was never fixed and still hasn't been.


----------



## b0z0

This overwatch program seems to be working out well LOL!!!! Roca which is an esea invite player banned, and Now Caseyfoster has been banned. Keep up the great work valve! "sarcasm"


----------



## crucifix85

Players names dont show up nor rank in replays so yea things like this will happen. Hell for all we know they where hacking for the lulz like every one else and thought their name would protect them. Also in beta valve basically has the final say.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> Players names dont show up nor rank in replays so yea things like this will happen. Hell for all we know they where hacking for the lulz like every one else and thought their name would protect them. Also in beta valve basically has the final say.


Roca's been unbanned already


----------



## dipanzan

Hey guys I recently got CSGO and need some help. I was a veteran Source player and some 1.6 but mainly Source. The thing is I can't really make of anything in GO, the spray pattern/the deagle/quick scoping with the awp all seems different. The maps also have changed it seems, like train and nuke. Train is now a lot lot more different than it was before. I had good aim in Source but the shooting is really iffy for me in GO. I can't spray down people when they are 3-4 in front of my face, burst/tap is okay but can't do that in close quarter fights. There's also lot more going on in the maps, can't differentiate players easily, can a cfg change that?

If anyone would be kind enough to lend me some tips, I really miss the silencer on the m4 and using the awp in GO. Any good cfg that you guys would recommend? I use to use the "KiloSwiss" cfg in Source and some of my buy binds.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DBEAU

I miss the silencer too









Will we ever see it again?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Hey guys I recently got CSGO and need some help. I was a veteran Source player and some 1.6 but mainly Source. The thing is I can't really make of anything in GO, the spray pattern/the deagle/quick scoping with the awp all seems different. The maps also have changed it seems, like train and nuke. Train is now a lot lot more different than it was before. I had good aim in Source but the shooting is really iffy for me in GO. I can't spray down people when they are 3-4 in front of my face, burst/tap is okay but can't do that in close quarter fights. There's also lot more going on in the maps, can't differentiate players easily, can a cfg change that?
> 
> If anyone would be kind enough to lend me some tips, I really miss the silencer on the m4 and using the awp in GO. Any good cfg that you guys would recommend? I use to use the "KiloSwiss" cfg in Source and some of my buy binds.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you want, record a 10 to 15 min demo and I can take a look and give you some pointers.

Seeing as how you're from Source, it's going to be a harder transition for the most part. Source was much easier than any other CS game.

Here's the spray pattern, I posted this somewhere in this thread.




Silencer will be introduced back into the game. The AWP in Source was very easy, at extremely low speeds you would have full accuracy (<30 Velocity IIRC). In GO it's different, you have to be absolutely still (0 velocity), on top of that, there is a quick scoping penalty in GO unlike previous versions of CS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I miss the silencer too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will we ever see it again?


Yes it will be back. :]


----------



## dmasteR

Release Notes for 6/12/2013
Quote:


> [ MAPS ]
> 
> - Added de_mirage.
> 
> - Added console command to help players plan strategic grenades. Set sv_grenade_trajectory 1 (cheat convar) to see a visual arc in-game.
> 
> [ OVERWATCH ]
> 
> - Overwatch Investigators are now required to submit more detailed verdict reports after reviewing evidence.
> 
> - Fixed interpolation issues during GOTV and Overwatch demo playback which caused the weapon of a shooting player to visually appear several ticks behind the moment a victim was hit.
> 
> - Overwatch FAQ updated. http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/overwatch/
> 
> [ OPERATION PAYBACK ]
> 
> - Operation Payback Pass on sale for $0.99 until Monday 6/17.
> 
> [ UI ]
> 
> - Added links to top streams on the main menu.
> 
> - Added an audio option to reduce game music volume when Steam Overlay is activated.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> 
> - Restored the "retry" console command.
> 
> - Players can only submit griefing reports for teammates.


Update is out. Mirage is pretty sick looking...


----------



## Scorpion667

Hey have they fixed the hit reg bug? I haven't played in like 5 months
I did the cfg tweaks and I don't spray and pray. Sometimes I unload a whole clip at close range then enemy turns around and 1 shot me...

I was like... no thanks Jeff


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Hey have they fixed the hit reg bug? I haven't played in like 5 months
> I did the cfg tweaks and I don't spray and pray. Sometimes I unload a whole clip at close range then enemy turns around and 1 shot me...
> 
> I was like... no thanks Jeff


There was never really a "hit reg" bug. Upload a demo, and i'll take a look. Chances are you're moving while shooting.


----------



## BreakDown

today i played mirage, and i dont really like appartments on a, i think as a terrorist you see too much from there, before the boxes used to block some of that view towards ct spawn.

CT's cant really hold from ct spawn now so they are forced to play on the site itself, making it easier for T's to pinzer CT's (coming from T spawn and middle).

Also now it is very easy to see a CT on middle, i liked it better before.

what do you guys think?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> today i played mirage, and i dont really like appartments on a, i think as a terrorist you see too much from there, before the boxes used to block some of that view towards ct spawn.
> 
> CT's cant really hold from ct spawn now so they are forced to play on the site itself, making it easier for T's to pinzer CT's (coming from T spawn and middle).
> 
> Also now it is very easy to see a CT on middle, i liked it better before.
> 
> what do you guys think?


I think A needs to be completely redone. The current state of A site is terrible in my opinion. The box placements, and also the textures for these boxes are just awful. Not a huge fan of T spawn either due to the very tall building right in front of you when you spawn. It kills a ton of quick and easy smokes that were used in de_mirage_ce. Besides those two issues, I like the map, but those two issues are pretty big and gameplay changing in my opinion.

No chickens, minimum fog, textures are fantastic. They did a good job for the most part, fix the issues I listed above and I could see it actually used in tournaments.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think A needs to be completely redone. The current state of A site is terrible in my opinion. The box placements, and also the textures for these boxes are just awful. Not a huge fan of T spawn either due to the very tall building right in front of you when you spawn. It kills a ton of quick and easy smokes that were used in de_mirage_ce. Besides those two issues, I like the map, but those two issues are pretty big and gameplay changing in my opinion.
> 
> No chickens, minimum fog, textures are fantastic. They did a good job for the most part, fix the issues I listed above and I could see it actually used in tournaments.


I want to see pro teams play on this version of mirrage, maybe its still a good map, even if its different, it would be nice for T's to have another easy map other than dust 2.

BTW: some time ago i came here asking for tips, etc... and after "training" a bit i played to get the 10 competitive matches needed to get a ranking (i only had 3 wins i think).
I got the gold nova 1 badge, i know its not even average, but im pretty proud of it. However i have some questions.
Will my ranking now change after every match or does it still change every 10 matches?
When should i buy smgs (or half buy)? currently i only save or full buy, i dont know when i should half buy.
If i have money to buy the next round, should i try to win the current round even if the odds are against me or should i save my weapon, maybe drop one for a team mate aswell? (right now i always go for it, i never try to save my weapon)

any other tip is welcome.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I want to see pro teams play on this version of mirrage, maybe its still a good map, even if its different, it would be nice for T's to have another easy map other than dust 2.
> 
> BTW: some time ago i came here asking for tips, etc... and after "training" a bit i played to get the 10 competitive matches needed to get a ranking (i only had 3 wins i think).
> I got the gold nova 1 badge, i know its not even average, but im pretty proud of it. However i have some questions.
> Will my ranking now change after every match or does it still change every 10 matches?
> When should i buy smgs (or half buy)? currently i only save or full buy, i dont know when i should half buy.
> If i have money to buy the next round, should i try to win the current round even if the odds are against me or should i save my weapon, maybe drop one for a team mate aswell? (right now i always go for it, i never try to save my weapon)
> 
> any other tip is welcome.


I can't see any professional team, league, or tournament using this version of mirage.



That spot, and all the other spots exactly like that at A site need to be removed. They need to use a different texture for those boxes, ones that have no transparency.

Your rank can change anytime, may take 30 matches in MatchMaking, and it may only take 1. It all depends if you're getting better or worse. You buy SMG's on the second round, and third round of a half only when you have won pistol round. If you don't win pistol, you don't ever buy a SMG.

If you have money for a full buy the next round, it also depends on if your teammates have money on a full buy next round. If your teammates don't have enough money for a full buy, you would typically save, but every situation is different. Saving CT side has no money consequences, where as saving on T side, you gain no money after the round ends. Your question is extremely situation as I said, there's no solid answer I can really give you. It's best to upload a demo of a full match in MatchMaking, ESEA, ESL, etc for me to really break it down to you round by round where you should save, or sometimes have multiple teammates save.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I can't see any professional team, league, or tournament using this version of mirage.
> 
> 
> 
> That spot, and all the other spots exactly like that at A site need to be removed. They need to use a different texture for those boxes, ones that have no transparency.
> 
> Your rank can change anytime, may take 30 matches in MatchMaking, and it may only take 1. It all depends if you're getting better or worse. You buy SMG's on the second round, and third round of a half only when you have won pistol round. If you don't win pistol, you don't ever buy a SMG.
> 
> If you have money for a full buy the next round, it also depends on if your teammates have money on a full buy next round. If your teammates don't have enough money for a full buy, you would typically save, but every situation is different. Saving CT side has no money consequences, where as saving on T side, you gain no money after the round ends. Your question is extremely situation as I said, there's no solid answer I can really give you. It's best to upload a demo of a full match in MatchMaking, ESEA, ESL, etc for me to really break it down to you round by round where you should save, or sometimes have multiple teammates save.


"Hatton" from hatton fuse also noted that the transparency on the boxes should be gone, apparently you can shoot through the transparent area and it will act as if it was wood, you deal less damage because of penetration but you can still hit the enemy. Yes, that should go, but thats an easy change, if they added a whole area to nuke, i think changing the boxes to make them solid can happen.

I did know that after wining pistol round you should buy an smg, because enemy will have pistols, your weapon is better, and grants you more money than a ak/m4 per kill.
I dont think i will upload a demo, i dont want to waste your time, im sure ill eventually learn those things through experience. Thanks for the offer though.

If i save as a T am i the only one who does not get money? or does my whole team not get any money? do i still get the cash i earned though kills that round?

Another question, when do i rebuy armour and helmet? im sure that if i still have 80 armour i dont have to buy it again, but i dont when its the time to re-buy it. (although i never actually had this problem because i dont usually last more than 3-4 rounds without dying, lol)

here comes probably the most stupid question, if the enemy are T's and they have AK`s, should i buy the helmet? its a 1 hit kill headshot if i buy a helmet anyway, why should i buy it?

EDIT: on aztec, as CT i usally get flashed at the begining of overpass, next to the stairs that go underneath. That flash also flashes all of the overpass, and boxes. Would you happen to know how to throw this flash? I have tried replicating this flash by throwing it as T above double doors, but it seems to only flash people next to the boxes or at the end of the overpass, it does not flash people on overpass itself, and certainly not people at the begining of the overpass next to the stairs like its happeing to me.

I already loved CS before, but now tham im playing proper CS, im loving it even more, its such a deep game.

if im annoying you with all these stupid questions, just let me know, i will not get offended, i over ask here just because i trust OCN, but im sure i could ask all of these question on the steam forums,


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> "Hatton" from hatton fuse also noted that the transparency on the boxes should be gone, apparently you can shoot through the transparent area and it will act as if it was wood, you deal less damage because of penetration but you can still hit the enemy. Yes, that should go, but thats an easy change, if they added a whole area to nuke, i think changing the boxes to make them solid can happen.
> 
> I did know that after wining pistol round you should buy an smg, because enemy will have pistols, your weapon is better, and grants you more money than a ak/m4 per kill.
> I dont think i will upload a demo, i dont want to waste your time, im sure ill eventually learn those things through experience. Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> If i save as a T am i the only one who does not get money? or does my whole team not get any money? do i still get the cash i earned though kills that round?
> 
> Another question, when do i rebuy armour and helmet? im sure that if i still have 80 armour i dont have to buy it again, but i dont when its the time to re-buy it. (although i never actually had this problem because i dont usually last more than 3-4 rounds without dying, lol)
> 
> here comes probably the most stupid question, if the enemy are T's and they have AK`s, should i buy the helmet? its a 1 hit kill headshot if i buy a helmet anyway, why should i buy it?
> 
> EDIT: on aztec, as CT i usally get flashed at the begining of overpass, next to the stairs that go underneath. That flash also flashes all of the overpass, and boxes. Would you happen to know how to throw this flash? I have tried replicating this flash by throwing it as T above double doors, but it seems to only flash people next to the boxes or at the end of the overpass, it does not flash people on overpass itself, and certainly not people at the begining of the overpass next to the stairs like its happeing to me.
> 
> I already loved CS before, but now tham im playing proper CS, im loving it even more, its such a deep game.
> 
> if im annoying you with all these stupid questions, just let me know, i will not get offended, i over ask here just because i trust OCN, but im sure i could ask all of these question on the steam forums,


Don't worry, keep the questions coming!









As I said, I'm here to help newer players. I want people to play competitively and help grow the game.

The box placements at A I still think was poorly done. The area to plant the bomb is also too small, not enough cover as well compared to the original mirage.

If you save as a T, you are the only one who will not receive additional money once the round is over. Your teammates will still get their 1400, and also 500 extra for every consecutive round you lose up to 2900.

I personally don't rebuy armor until around 40%. You don't often lose more than 40% armor in a single round. Armor at 100% is just as effective as armor at 25%! I personally do buy armor even on CT's unless i'm on a force buy. The reason is, you can put the other team into a save round. Those times are the crucial times where not only should your team not lose the round, but you should all stay alive so no guns are lost.

For the Aztec flash, if I understand you correctly, it's a low line jump flash that barely clears the Double door. So you need to aim low when throwing it, so it barely clears over.

Keep the questions coming, I don't mind viewing a demo. I think it can be very beneficial for you. :]


----------



## boOzy

http://www.hltv.org/news/10803-dreamhack-summer-viewers-guide


----------



## EPiiKK

Thank you!


----------



## BreakDown

only in russian?


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> only in russian?


Main streams will be in English. They are not up yet. Games start 18.00 CET


----------



## b0z0

Way to go Curse! Hope Ska settles down.


----------



## dmasteR

This NiP vs TeamX game is insane!!!!


----------



## BreakDown

is there anywhere i can watch the finals? yesterday the stream was lagging very bad for me so i didnt watch it.

I heard NIP lost badly on their favorite map nuke.

EDIT: nvm, youtube has the videos


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boOzy*


Second day of DreamHack Summer 2013 and the group stages continue. Don't miss the great CS:GO action


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> is there anywhere i can watch the finals? yesterday the stream was lagging very bad for me so i didnt watch it.
> 
> I heard NIP lost badly on their favorite map nuke.
> 
> EDIT: nvm, youtube has the videos


Finals haven't started yet, yesterday was just Group play!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Finals haven't started yet, yesterday was just Group play!


when is next match streaming?

non-related, did i just have bad luck or is the csgo community a bit childish? most competitve matches ive played people from both teams insult other players, mostly the other team. Its not teasing or showing off (which i dont have a problem with), its plain and simple insults left and right. It annoys me, although its just a minor complaint.

Just reached nova 2, climbing the ladder slowly but steady!

Anyone from europe would like to play with me sometime? I want to play with other people (comunicating via microphone) but i dont want to join a clan. (PS: im a bad player, keep that in mind, if youre looking for good cs players im not one







)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> when is next match streaming?
> 
> non-related, did i just have bad luck or is the csgo community a bit childish? most competitve matches ive played people from both teams insult other players, mostly the other team. Its not teasing or showing off (which i dont have a problem with), its plain and simple insults left and right. It annoys me, although its just a minor complaint.
> 
> Just reached nova 2, climbing the ladder slowly but steady!
> 
> Anyone from europe would like to play with me sometime? I want to play with other people (comunicating via microphone) but i dont want to join a clan. (PS: im a bad player, keep that in mind, if youre looking for good cs players im not one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


No more matches until tomorrow. Tomorrow will be the last of the matches.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> when is next match streaming?
> 
> non-related, did i just have bad luck or is the csgo community a bit childish? most competitve matches ive played people from both teams insult other players, mostly the other team. Its not teasing or showing off (which i dont have a problem with), its plain and simple insults left and right. It annoys me, although its just a minor complaint.
> 
> Just reached nova 2, climbing the ladder slowly but steady!
> 
> Anyone from europe would like to play with me sometime? I want to play with other people (comunicating via microphone) but i dont want to join a clan. (PS: im a bad player, keep that in mind, if youre looking for good cs players im not one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


On lower levels like that there are lots of kids, i got the single big star what ever it is, i meet more nice people than ass holes, if you don't count Russians, 60% them voip spam. I'm glad there's mute


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## EPiiKK

Nerf NiP!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Nerf NiP!


They were honestly having a rough time at DreamHack to be honest during the second day of the event. They almost lost to TeamX which would have sent them home. The gap between NiP seems to be closing though, many teams the last few events have been able to beat, or bring a closer games.


----------



## BreakDown

Maybe other teams are picking up on the strats/tendencies of NiP?


----------



## EPiiKK

Maybe nip was the fastest to pick up the new game that they just gained an early lead. But still, nip has great individuals who work great together, i believe they are going to be strong for as long as they play


----------



## BreakDown

EPiiKK, i didnt think about that, maybe they did get used to the game quicker, and i agree, i think NiP will be strong while they play.

i have a question for you guys again.

(Asuming equal numer or players alive per team) If all or most enemy team is coming to your bomb site and you are alone (team stacked other site or over rotated for some reason), is it better to stay and get a trade kill while your team retake the site, or would it be wiser to rotate away, hold some ground for your team while they rotate and help with the retake yourself?

Right now i always stay on the site, my reasoning is that if i can trade myself for more than one terror my team will have an easier time, but i dont know if its the right call since sometimes i get killed straight away.

EDIT: bonus question, buying kevlar vest for first round, good idea or not? if target didnt purchase a pistol i should have an easier time killing him than the other way around in theory.


----------



## johnx2y

Guys, what about the alt-tab stutter on AMD gpu's? Still present? Will it ever going to be fixed?


----------



## EPiiKK

If i play with my 5 man team we usually have different strats for different situations. But the very best possible thing to do would be to slow the enemy or get a pick and survive to be able to help retaking the site. Often tho, this is not possible in those cases i think you have two options: risk trying to get picks or fall back leaving enemy stronger.
For example if im holding de_inferno b site from banana car and they push, i can usually get a pick or two but die in progress, this gives time for my teammates to rotate from a and shut them down in banana making the round easy for us, or i could trow a defensive smoke and slow them down. If there was 30 seconds or less on the clock i'd do this as they would either have to come through smoke which makes them easy targets or run fast to a, not giving them time for careful site take.

if i was playing alone, i'd go for kevlar most of the time, but with my team we have planned who takes nades. If i buy pistol nades i usually go for smoke he and single flash as the he does a good load of damage to counter pushes.
Hope i helped


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> Guys, what about the alt-tab stutter on AMD gpu's? Still present? Will it ever going to be fixed?


Seeing as how it seems to be a AMD issue, I'm guessing AMD needs to fix it driver side.


----------



## johnx2y

Nope. It's not AMD dirver related. I've found a "cracked" version of CS GO, without last 6 months updates, a version found in late 2012, and it works like a charm, super fluid, no stutter, high fps etc. I've tried all AMD drivers, since 12.1 untill present, including betas. This is my guess, cs go's fault.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> Nope. It's not AMD dirver related. I've found a "cracked" version of CS GO, without last 6 months updates, a version found in late 2012, and it works like a charm, super fluid, no stutter, high fps etc. I've tried all AMD drivers, since 12.1 untill present, including betas. This is my guess, cs go's fault.


Hmm, odd, but if NVIDIA isn't having issues. Then it doesn't seem like it's really a game issue either...


----------



## exzacklyright

Steam group to find people to play with: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CSGOMT

reddit link:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1gqfc7/csgo_steam_matchmaking_group/%5B/URL


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 6/26/2013
> 
> [ WEAPONS ]
> - Further adjustments to the AUG/SG553.
> 
> [ MAPS ]
> - de_mirage: Minor bugfixes.
> - de_vertigo: Fixed bombsite naming, other minor bugfixes.
> 
> [ OVERWATCH ]
> - Improved Overwatch test case distribution system.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> - Whitelisted convars sv_vote_issue_kick_allowed and sv_vote_kick_ban_duration.
> - Added a server concommand "removeallids" to unban all user IDs.
> - Keybindings are no longer processed in front end when not connected to a server, fixes unexpected keybindings processing in main menu and when chatting in play with friends lobby.
> - Fixed players in invalid Steam purchase regions getting error dialogs during play.
> - Fixed votes incorrectly displaying player names with formatting symbols.
> - Fixed a rare bug where friendly fire damage could count raw damage inflicted instead of actual health points subtracted towards warning or kicking for too much team damage.
> - Official classic competitive matches will always allow players to connect even in rare cases when they were kicked and banned from the same game server instance during a previous classic casual game.
> - When a player receives a cooldown for being kicked from too many matches it will show up on their main menu immediately and will not be delayed until the competitive match end.
> - Adjusted the competitive cooldown for being kicked from too many matches to correspond to the violator's offense level starting at 30 minutes if it was the first competitive violation and following same cooldown computation rules as other types of cooldowns.
> - A player who was matchmaking solo and was kicked by a party of 4 teammates will not receive a competitive cooldown for being kicked from too many matches.
> - Exposed cl_interpolate convar, allows to disable entity interpolation during demo playback or on listen servers, interpolation is enabled regardless of client setting when connected to dedicated servers.
> - Added grenade trajectories when in spectator mode with glows on. Set sv_grenade_trajectory_time_spectator 1 to turn them on.
> - Fixed a crash on OSX 10.6.8 when downloading custom maps resources from community servers.


Released Yesterday!









AUG/SIG are still meh.


----------



## Ghooble

What is the appeal of the Aug/SG lately? I've seen quite a bit of them..


----------



## Audio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> What is the appeal of the Aug/SG lately? I've seen quite a bit of them..


Last week they updated them, and just yesterday they tweaked them again. They are very usable now, i just got done watching a pro match where someone was using the aug.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audio*
> 
> Last week they updated them, and just yesterday they tweaked them again. They are very usable now, i just got done watching a pro match where someone was using the aug.


Well yeah I've seen them being used on Streams but I'm wondering why you'd take them over the M4/AK


----------



## dkL33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Well yeah I've seen them being used on Streams but I'm wondering why you'd take them over the M4/AK


Because of the mini scope, but imo it's kinda pointless. AK/M4 all the way


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkL33t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Well yeah I've seen them being used on Streams but I'm wondering why you'd take them over the M4/AK
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the mini scope, but imo it's kinda pointless. AK/M4 all the way
Click to expand...

Yeah basically.


----------



## Ghooble

Ya know...I thought that but it adds such a little zoom I figured it couldn't be that..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Ya know...I thought that but it adds such a little zoom I figured it couldn't be that..


They've also have changed the zoom, but anyone actually using it is just messing around. Both guns are still not as good as the AK/M4 IMO. Only advantage with the AUG, is the one shot headshot which the M4 cannot do.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Wow lol, I call h4x


----------



## boOzy

http://www.hltv.org/news/10886-raidcall-ems-one-coverage-hub


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boOzy*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/10886-raidcall-ems-one-coverage-hub


Fifflaren is actually a really good caster, haha. Surprised the Europeans are playing Cache! Fantastic event so far!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Saw this on Reddit, but those p2k shots are nutti.


----------



## boOzy

Yeah he did surprisingly well. I guess it's easy when you have that amount of insight. That clip is pretty smooth









EMS final day starting in 4 hours. http://www.hltv.org/news/10853-rc-ems-one-summer-preview-2-2

Stream:


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Impressive to say the least.


----------



## EPiiKK

those p2k shots were insane


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> those p2k shots were insane


Seriously! It's like what dafuq????


----------



## Creizai

I don't want to start my own thread but maybe someone here can help me. Its been 3 week snow and I've been unable to play.

Old config that was fine




Then I went and deleted the cfg folder, verfied everything and then loaded up the CSGO optimized settings through Nvidia



So I went out and bought a brand new netis AD-1103 from Microcenter and the problem was fixed!
Then a couple days later it stopped working.

Specs:
I7 [email protected]
16GB RAM
UD3R Gigabyte rev 2 mobo
netis AD-1103 ethernet card
GTX 470
Windows 7 SP1
Kingston Hyper X 120gb SSD

So I did this
Reinstalled Windows 7
Reinstalled Newest Nvidia drivers
ABSOLUTE Newest RealTek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Windows 7 Firewall OFF
Windows 7 No anti-virus at all
Forwarded Ports 27000-270015
Competely uninstalled Steam
Reinstalled steam
Reinstalled CSGO
*Still have the stutter.*

I even bought an ESEA account to see if 128tick servers work


----------



## BreakDown

the match between VP and NiP on nuke was very nice to see, very close.


----------



## DBEAU

Anyone want to trade some cards? I have an extra Balkan card.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creizai*
> 
> I don't want to start my own thread but maybe someone here can help me. Its been 3 week snow and I've been unable to play.
> 
> Old config that was fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went and deleted the cfg folder, verfied everything and then loaded up the CSGO optimized settings through Nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> So I went out and bought a brand new netis AD-1103 from Microcenter and the problem was fixed!
> Then a couple days later it stopped working.
> 
> Specs:
> I7 [email protected]
> 16GB RAM
> UD3R Gigabyte rev 2 mobo
> netis AD-1103 ethernet card
> GTX 470
> Windows 7 SP1
> Kingston Hyper X 120gb SSD
> 
> So I did this
> Reinstalled Windows 7
> Reinstalled Newest Nvidia drivers
> ABSOLUTE Newest RealTek PCIe GBE Family Controller
> Windows 7 Firewall OFF
> Windows 7 No anti-virus at all
> Forwarded Ports 27000-270015
> Competely uninstalled Steam
> Reinstalled steam
> Reinstalled CSGO
> *Still have the stutter.*
> 
> I even bought an ESEA account to see if 128tick servers work


Have you verified your game cache?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Anyone want to trade some cards? I have an extra Balkan card.


Got a booster pack for CS:GO the other day.









VeryGames vs Virtus Pro was a fantastic match. That eco round they won, I really wish Virtus Pro could have turned it around there!


----------



## Creizai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you verified your game cache?
> Got a booster pack for CS:GO the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VeryGames vs Virtus Pro was a fantastic match. That eco round they won, I really wish Virtus Pro could have turned it around there!


I Verify before starting every game


----------



## Yumyums

That seems a bit excessive.. Whats the purpose of doing it that frequently


----------



## Creizai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> That seems a bit excessive.. Whats the purpose of doing it that frequently


So when I change something major to see if it fixes my slide stutter, that I don't leave that undone. Like I keep getting sick, I'll wash my hands after the bathroom every time. Just in case


----------



## DBEAU

Have you tried capping your frame rate. As far as I know if you leave frame rate uncapped it maxes out your CPU.


----------



## Ghooble

So what's this about people leaving competitive CSGO for COD


----------



## BreakDown

i noticed inferno and dust 2 had some changes.

Dust 2 has the boxes at the back of B changed, the wall behind it has been painted white probably to make CT's there stand out more, and the boxes have been moved around a bit.

Inferno has some changes on appartments, the corridor that leads to bomb site a has been made wider, although im not sure why, was it a problem before? The car at middle has been removed, i like this last change since sometimes it was very hard to notice if there was someone there, and it was hard to shoot at him through the car window.


----------



## bullethose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> So what's this about people leaving competitive CSGO for COD


those poor bastards


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> So what's this about people leaving competitive CSGO for COD


Dazed from Deniel E-Sports is really the only one.

Patch notes for the update last night...
Quote:


> [ MISC ]
> - Playing a demo recorded on a workshop map will attempt to automatically download and display that workshop map.
> - Added a convar cl_download_demoplayer to control whether demo player is allowed to download external resources, defaults to 1 allowing downloads from workshop, allows 2 for downloading all other external resources that could be referenced by community server.
> - Added engine support for versioning official maps, so demo playback will seamlessly download and load matching version of the map when playing back older demos. ( Currently supports Nuke, Inferno, Dust2 )
> - Fixed rare crashes in HUD when game events were received before HUD elements were fully loaded.
> 
> [ GAMEPLAY ]
> - Additional minor buffs to the Aug and Sig.
> - Smoke grenades have been adjusted to make their view-obscuring overlay match the smoke volume shape more precisely as well as some other minor fixes.
> 
> [ SPECTATING ]
> - Spectating a flashed player via GOTV now shows an additional effect and icon to indicate blindness without obscuring the spectators view.
> - Fixed a case where GOTV spectator would get the round radar template instead of the square one.
> - Grenade trajectories are now on by default in spectator x-ray view. Convar sv_grenade_trajectory_time_spectator will adjust visible trail duration.
> 
> [ MAPS ]
> - Made a pass at incorporating some lessons learned from Mirage to original maps. Also, bug fixes.
> De_Inferno:
> - Widened apartment hallway near A
> - Replaced red car in middle with solid cover
> - Fixed radar naming on haycart
> - Improved visibility
> De_Nuke:
> - Added radar names
> Bug fixes
> - Improved visibility
> De_Dust2:
> - Improved visibility
> - Bug fixes
> De_Aztec:
> - Improved visibility
> De_Train:
> - Improved visibility


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i noticed inferno and dust 2 had some changes.
> 
> Dust 2 has the boxes at the back of B changed, the wall behind it has been painted white probably to make CT's there stand out more, and the boxes have been moved around a bit.
> 
> Inferno has some changes on appartments, the corridor that leads to bomb site a has been made wider, although im not sure why, was it a problem before? The car at middle has been removed, i like this last change since sometimes it was very hard to notice if there was someone there, and it was hard to shoot at him through the car window.


Yes it was a issue. Shooting people CT side of those halls really required very little skill because the hall was so tight.


----------



## EvilDevil

Can I buy a CD (physical copy) instead of digital purchase through Steam? Is it available in game stores, or its only available at Steam store. I still expect them to make me activate the game on Steam by typing the code in the CD case, so that's fine.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Can I buy a CD (physical copy) instead of digital purchase through Steam? Is it available in game stores, or its only available at Steam store. I still expect them to make me activate the game on Steam by typing the code in the CD case, so that's fine.


You cannot buy a physical copy of Counter Strike Global Offensive that I know of. Even on the Xbox 360 and PS3 its located in the Xbox Arcade/PSN.

Is there a specific reason you need a Physical Copy as well?


----------



## Ghooble

I heard about Dazed, some fool named emong, and another guy I forgot his name. I'm just wondering if it's going to start a trend.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You cannot buy a physical copy of Counter Strike Global Offensive that I know of. Even on the Xbox 360 and PS3 its located in the Xbox Arcade/PSN.
> 
> Is there a specific reason you need a Physical Copy as well?


I hate purchasing through Steam store. Credit/Debit cards and all that stuff are not my fav things to be dealing with.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> I hate purchasing through Steam store. Credit/Debit cards and all that stuff are not my fav things to be dealing with.


So here's what you do, go to Wal-Mart or 7-11 or Gamestop, and buy a Steam Wallet card, add it to Steam, buy game. Done and done.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> So here's what you do, go to Wal-Mart or 7-11 or Gamestop, and buy a Steam Wallet card, add it to Steam, buy game. Done and done.


I don't live in the US, but thanks









Nah man, I will buy it through Steam. I just wanted to know if it was avalaible as a physical copy.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> I don't live in the US, but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah man, I will buy it through Steam. I just wanted to know if it was avalaible as a physical copy.


Are there PaySafe cards where you live? I know Europeans like to use this method to buy games off of Steam..


----------



## BreakDown

@EvilDevil

apparently some countries do have a retail version of Global offensive: Steam forums discussion

Not sure if it will help beause not every country has the retail version, you could check if your country has the boxed copy.
You may also want to look at places like ebay that could sell the physical disc and ship it to your country. Some Vendors allow you to deposit the money to a bank account, so you dont need a credit card to do that, although you will need to go the the finacial entity and deposit the payment there.

Anyhow, GO is a great game, and it has great value, its worth it.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/10930-esc-hint-at-retirement
Quote:


> The news comes in the wake of ESC's 2-0 defeat against Natus Vincere at the SLTV StarSeries finals, which threw the Polish team out of the tournament after they had lost to Virtus.pro in the first round of the tournament.


Also for those who are new to CS in general you may want to check this out!

http://thegoshow.tv/3d-map-calls-classic-defuse/

It's call out for spots on maps that are used in competitive play! Enjoy :]


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/10930-esc-hint-at-retirement
> Also for those who are new to CS in general you may want to check this out!
> 
> http://thegoshow.tv/3d-map-calls-classic-defuse/
> 
> It's call out for spots on maps that are used in competitive play! Enjoy :]


So many barrels and stuff... Why.. More opportunities to hide/camp.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> So many barrels and stuff... Why.. More opportunities to hide/camp.


Hiding has never been a way to win in CS. In fact, you're gonna get fragged pretty easily when camping


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hiding has never been a way to win in CS. In fact, you're gonna get fragged pretty easily when camping


I'm not new to CS, i'm just saying compared to 1.6 (which is the CS that I played before deciding to switch to GO) there's too much objects and stuff. And believe me, in a pub 10vs10 game there's always people that do that.

5v5 is another thing though, but how often would I play 5v5? Once a month?


----------



## twitchyzero

played a match last night...team came back and last round we're up 15-14
2v1 I'm the remaining terrorist bombed planted A dust2 and I'm at long corner with auto sniper (right side of blue box and cinderblocks)
I fired like 8 shots double-zoomed into the crouched defuser and it didn't hit him once...I killed his teammate when he popped out to cover fire. The round ended and match tied and I was convinced I was shooting at another teammate's dead corpse.

apparently the backpack on the CT's model isn't part of the hitbox? ***? If you hit an opponent's gun barrel...is that also not part of the hitbox?

I was practically trolling all match and I felt like i got trolled at that final moment lol

edit: eyefinity/surround in tactical games like CS gives you a pretty big advantage with the ultrawide FoV and peripheral vision
when I'm spectating my teammates I can scream out "ENEMY TO YOUR LEFT" I've managed to saved them countless times. Couple with fast-reflex and a gun like P90 it's almost cheating.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> played a match last night...team came back and last round we're up 15-14
> 2v1 I'm the remaining terrorist bombed planted A dust2 and I'm at long corner with auto sniper (right side of blue box and cinderblocks)
> I fired like 8 shots double-zoomed into the crouched defuser and it didn't hit him once...I killed his teammate when he popped out to cover fire. The round ended and match tied and I was convinced I was shooting at another teammate's dead corpse.
> 
> apparently the backpack on the CT's model isn't part of the hitbox? ***? If you hit an opponent's gun barrel...is that also not part of the hitbox?
> 
> I was practically trolling all match and I felt like i got trolled at that final moment lol


http://blog.counter-strike.net/wp-content/uploads//2012/03/hitboxes_0001_CSGO.jpg

Those are the CS:GO Hitboxes. You are correct, a gun barrel is not part of the hitbox, nor is the backpack. If I shot your backpack, would you get hit?









EDIT: Eh I agree to only a certain extent. Sure the extra wide FOV can help, but it can be just as much as a hinder as well. You have to take your eyes off the center of the screen to check your radar and health. Your main focus should always be in the middle of your screen, if your enemies are coming from the side, you need to better position yourself.


----------



## twitchyzero

yeah I'm familiar with that image, I was just under the assumption any part of the player model is part of the hitbox since the space around the head is counted. Interesting how they've excluded the fingers


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> yeah I'm familiar with that image, I was just under the assumption any part of the player model is part of the hitbox since the space around the head is counted. Interesting how they've excluded the fingers


Fingers are holding the gun isn't it? I'm actually not even sure right now, haha.


----------



## dipanzan

Anyone have FPS drops when shooting or say when a smoke/flash explodes in front of you?

With my PC spec, I should atleast get a 120FPS minimum, but there's a slight drop (say 10-20fps drop from, 120capped) and then normal again if I'm standing still. I honestly thought it was my HDD since I was having problems with so I bought a new WD 1TB Blue and also installed a fresh copy of Win8 x64.

My spec:

Core i3 2100 3.1GHz
MSI Z77A-G45
8GB Corsair Dominator 1600MHz(single module, the other went bust.







)
Gigabyte GTX460 1GB OC Edition
Thermaltake ToughPower 600w

The GPU is 2yrs old, but performs just fine with other games. My PSU is the oldest part of the system now, since I've changed the HDD but if other games work fine why does CSGO have drops like this.









Thank you in advance.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Anyone have FPS drops when shooting or say when a smoke/flash explodes in front of you?
> 
> With my PC spec, I should atleast get a 120FPS minimum, but there's a slight drop (say 10-20fps drop from, 120capped) and then normal again if I'm standing still. I honestly thought it was my HDD since I was having problems with so I bought a new WD 1TB Blue and also installed a fresh copy of Win8 x64.
> 
> My spec:
> 
> Core i3 2100 3.1GHz
> MSI Z77A-G45
> 8GB Corsair Dominator 1600MHz(single module, the other went bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Gigabyte GTX460 1GB OC Edition
> Thermaltake ToughPower 600w
> 
> The GPU is 2yrs old, but performs just fine with other games. My PSU is the oldest part of the system now, since I've changed the HDD but if other games work fine why does CSGO have drops like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


When did your issue start? Some people are having FPS drops ever since the newest update, and only on non _se maps.

Whats your graphic options and video settings?


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> When did your issue start? Some people are having FPS drops ever since the newest update, and only on non _se maps.
> 
> Whats your graphic options and video settings?


I thought the FPS drops were caused by my old HDD. I opened a thread sometime back, my HDD would go missing from UEFI/Windows now and then and it had some error when checking using HDTune. Prior to the patches, if I remember correctly, I never had to tinker with any graphics settings at all. It was set to high(system recommended) by itself, and my FPS would hover around ~200. I installed Win8 yesterday and downloaded GO again from Steam just to make sure it wasn't a corrupt file. If I had to guess, these drops were from 2 weeks back I suppose. I'm honestly thinking to RMA my motherboard, something just doesn't feel right after installing Win8, everything is snappy and all but I never should be having any FPS drops, and now my graphical settings are all set to "Low" and no "AA" and still it drops like 10-20 on occasion from fps_max 121.

Anything I should run to check whether it's an under performing CPU/GPU? Or should I check the RAM? My Corsair Dominator 8GB x2, one gave out recently and had tons of errors in Memtest. The other stick is fine when I last checked them, but I've this feeling it has something to do with the RAM or motherboard.







Here's a LatencyMon report if it helps: 

Oh, and I've this problem on se maps too. The FPS is constant, but when ever someone shoots near me or a 4-5 people crowd around it starts to drop. rep+ for your help.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I thought the FPS drops were caused by my old HDD. I opened a thread sometime back, my HDD would go missing from UEFI/Windows now and then and it had some error when checking using HDTune. Prior to the patches, if I remember correctly, I never had to tinker with any graphics settings at all. It was set to high(system recommended) by itself, and my FPS would hover around ~200. I installed Win8 yesterday and downloaded GO again from Steam just to make sure it wasn't a corrupt file. If I had to guess, these drops were from 2 weeks back I suppose. I'm honestly thinking to RMA my motherboard, something just doesn't feel right after installing Win8, everything is snappy and all but I never should be having any FPS drops, and now my graphical settings are all set to "Low" and no "AA" and still it drops like 10-20 on occasion from fps_max 121.
> 
> Anything I should run to check whether it's an under performing CPU/GPU? Or should I check the RAM? My Corsair Dominator 8GB x2, one gave out recently and had tons of errors in Memtest. The other stick is fine when I last checked them, but I've this feeling it has something to do with the RAM or motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a LatencyMon report if it helps:
> 
> Oh, and I've this problem on se maps too. The FPS is constant, but when ever someone shoots near me or a 4-5 people crowd around it starts to drop. rep+ for your help.


You're saying this doesn't happen on any other game?


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're saying this doesn't happen on any other game?


Yeah, other games seem fine. No horrible FPS drops or stutters like GO.


----------



## angrysasquatch

My aim is horrible. Like really really bad. Over the winter I was ridiculously good, but it's just gotten worse and worse. Seems that as I learned to control recoil I just got sloppier and sloppier with the first two shots. Is there any custom map with bots running around, trying to avoid fire I can use? Firing range is too predictable now, DM just gets me pissed off with the stupid spawns and stuff.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> My aim is horrible. Like really really bad. Over the winter I was ridiculously good, but it's just gotten worse and worse. Seems that as I learned to control recoil I just got sloppier and sloppier with the first two shots. Is there any custom map with bots running around, trying to avoid fire I can use? Firing range is too predictable now, DM just gets me pissed off with the stupid spawns and stuff.


Have you tried Aim map DM's? Here's a Aim Map DM IP: 23.19.172.139:27015

If you want, go ahead and demo yourself playing and I can take a look and give you some personal tips. It's hard to tell what the issue with your aim may possibly be without actually seeing someone play.


----------



## angrysasquatch

How do you even download workshop items. Damn workshop has been pissing me off for a while. I subscribe, but there's no way to download what I'm subscribed to, and when I try to join a custom map using that map, it just says that I don't have the map and can't join.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> How do you even download workshop items. Damn workshop has been pissing me off for a while. I subscribe, but there's no way to download what I'm subscribed to, and when I try to join a custom map using that map, it just says that I don't have the map and can't join.


By subscribing to the workshop you have already downloaded the map. Not every server uses the map workshop though, in your case the server you're trying to join is not using the map workshop. Why not just download the map from the server?


----------



## angrysasquatch

It won't let me for some reason. Going into comp now, that's when my aim is always worst. Will record


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> It won't let me for some reason. Going into comp now, that's when my aim is always worst. Will record


So whats the error you're getting? Do you have downloads enabled? If you're not sure, open up Console, and type in cl_downloadfilter "nosounds". Now your downloads are on, and you won't download any sounds. So you'll get all the maps, and also any textures required for them!


----------



## angrysasquatch

OK demo on dust2.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6qMgZgDnIXBUkl0UnJGTmtuakU/edit?usp=sharing

Not a very typical game for me, and stuff gets more interesting/ less canned 2nd half on t side.


----------



## The_Rocker

I have been trying to train myself up again after a couple of years out of regular FPS gaming.

I have been playing round after round of offline with expert bots and my KD is getting better all the time. But I still get owned online, although I manage a few kills now.

Im thinking the best way is just to play on less populated servers with fewer people to try and get my skill up against humans without getting spawn raped on DM servers.


----------



## EvilDevil

Is the recoil completely different to 1.6?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Is the recoil completely different to 1.6?


The recoil in CS:GO is different from 1.6.


----------



## EvilDevil

What the hell is happening?

disconnected failed to create session please check your connection and try again.

Everytime I want to join a game this message comes out. What is happening guys? Help because I'm raging right now


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> OK demo on dust2.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6qMgZgDnIXBUkl0UnJGTmtuakU/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Not a very typical game for me, and stuff gets more interesting/ less canned 2nd half on t side.


I honestly didn't have time to watch the whole thing, but i'll break a few rounds for you as this should get you started.

Round 1 (pistol round) - You run long A, peak long DD and fire one shot before you fall back. Now when you're falling back, you need to toss a flash and fall back. If you don't have a flash, you need to make sure you're running backwards facing where the opponents are coming. The spot you fell back to was very open, you were trying to fight multiple glocks in the open with your P2K. Your best bet is falling back to Elevator, or even fall back to CT spawn.

Round 2 (Eco round 1) - You had the right idea, tossing a nade at the Long DD, but the issue here is, you have no other teammates to back you up. You should try and coordinate with your teammates in nade stacking long DD, or play in site/elevator/CT spawn.

Round 3 (First buy round) - You have a teammate playing in site, you should either also play by site, car, or even elevator. Never play by yourself at long, it's one of the easiest choke points for T's if there's only one CT there. I also noticed you held your nade out in the open, you never want to just hold your nade out like this in the open. If a T comes out of DD and has good aim, he's going to catch you with your nade out and you'll be unable to shoot him back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> I have been trying to train myself up again after a couple of years out of regular FPS gaming.
> 
> Round 4 - I noticed you were extremely hesistant on which spot to look at. You we're not sure if you should look at Short/Cat, or Long A. Now seeing as how you already have two teammates playing in A site, expect them to be looking at cat. So focus on long, as cat is already being watched.
> 
> Round 5 - You see a player run out of long A, you start falling back. Again you want to at least flash them so you can fall back easier. You're on elevator and you're now spotting long, the second you take your first shot at the guys jumping into pit, don't peak anymore. They're already in pit and have the upper advantage on you. If you want to try and peak it, toss a flash long, and peak right after the flash pops.
> 
> Round 6 - You're completely blind long A, you fall back. They toss a smoke for the long A cross, and you start peaking them long A. After the first time you peak, you should be retreating and waiting for your teammates. There's no need to be peaking long when you know there's multiple long A with rifles.
> 
> I noticed you never went into pit, you should take advantage of the pit if you're going to play long A by yourself.
> If you see a player close by, do not pull out your grenades. He could peak you any second and kill you while you have your grenade out.
> When you fall back, you need to make sure you're falling back and looking at where the enemies can come from.
> 
> I'll watch some more when I get the time!
> 
> I have been playing round after round of offline with expert bots and my KD is getting better all the time. But I still get owned online, although I manage a few kills now.
> 
> Im thinking the best way is just to play on less populated servers with fewer people to try and get my skill up against humans without getting spawn raped on DM servers.


Honestly, stop playing bots. Bots won't truly help you as they have bad movement. Get use to better players even if it means you're getting owned, trust me! Real players are generally going to have better movement than bots, even if they have worse aim. Bots tend to stand still a lot, and don't strafe, stop, shoot, and repeat.

Unfortunately i'm not from EU, so I don't know any Deathmatch/Aim map servers, but I do suggest looking for some Aim map DM's. That way you won't get spawn raped as you'll be spawning on the opposite sides of the map.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Is the recoil completely different to 1.6?


Recoil in CS:GO is completely different than the model used in 1.6 and Source.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> What the hell is happening?
> 
> disconnected failed to create session please check your connection and try again.
> 
> Everytime I want to join a game this message comes out. What is happening guys? Help because I'm raging right now


Is it only one server? Or all servers?


----------



## EvilDevil

I think I got it to work now, just restarted steam and it was all good after.

Just help a little bit with the maps, can you tell me a map with AWPs only? Boy, I miss old 1.6.

It's a good game though, they did a good job. Just can't get used to the recoil still. Deagle's recoil is really strange/different.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> I think I got it to work now, just restarted steam and it was all good after.
> 
> Just help a little bit with the maps, can you tell me a map with AWPs only? Boy, I miss old 1.6.
> 
> It's a good game though, they did a good job. Just can't get used to the recoil still. Deagle's recoil is really strange/different.


Deagle is garbage IMO. You're much better off using the P250, or Five-Seven as a eco pistol.

In your browser, under filters, type in awp_ in the map section. You should find AWP only DM's.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Deagle is garbage IMO. You're much better off using the P250, or Five-Seven as a eco pistol.
> 
> In your browser, under filters, type in awp_ in the map section. You should find AWP only DM's.


In my what?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> In my what?


So Open up CS:GO. Open up your server browser, make sure you pop open the Filters Tab. Now you should see multiple fields, one of them should say Map. So in the Map Field, type in AWP_


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> So Open up CS:GO. Open up your server browser, make sure you pop open the Filters Tab. Now you should see multiple fields, one of them should say Map. So in the Map Field, type in AWP_


But that would find me a server with an awp map? I'm just asking about a map that I can play bots/friends on? Like de_dust2 but awp instead


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> But that would find me a server with an awp map? I'm just asking about a map that I can play bots/friends on? Like de_dust2 but awp instead


So you're looking for basically a 16K money server on regular maps? Not sure where you live so I'm honestly unable to give you any IP's. Just take a look in the browser and look at the Server titles until you find one that says 16K.

Or you can also deathmatch, that way you can just spawn with a AWP every time.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> So you're looking for basically a 16K money server on regular maps? Not sure where you live so I'm honestly unable to give you any IP's. Just take a look in the browser and look at the Server titles until you find one that says 16K.
> 
> Or you can also deathmatch, that way you can just spawn with a AWP every time.


I just want to play vs friends in a private game? Like Lobby or how should I call it.. Right? When I want to play vs friends I click on Play->Play with friends-> then creating the Lobby-> then choosing "Invited friends only" -> then in Game Settings choosing Classic Casual or something else and choosing hostage or bomb maps and then hitting GO. So when I'm in game I just want to console->changelevel AWP_******** ... you get it now?







I'm typing AWP_ and there's nothing so I'd imagine there isn't any awp maps?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> I just want to play vs friends in a private game? Like Lobby or how should I call it.. Right? When I want to play vs friends I click on Play->Play with friends-> then creating the Lobby-> then choosing "Invited friends only" -> then in Game Settings choosing Classic Casual or something else and choosing hostage or bomb maps and then hitting GO. So when I'm in game I just want to console->changelevel AWP_******** ... you get it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm typing AWP_ and there's nothing so I'd imagine there isn't any awp maps?


Oh, you're looking to host your own server. I gotcha. I honestly have never hosted my own, so I'm not positive this works... You're better off joining a dedicated server thats empty, or buy your own server.

Try this though.

Main Menu, Hit Play, Offline with Bots pick your map and load it up. Now once you're loaded into the map, type into console: sv_allow_lobby_connect_only 0, and also sv_lan 0. Now have your friends connect to your IP!

You're typing changelevel awp_ just means you don't have any AWP maps downloaded. There's tons of servers that are on AWP_ Maps


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Oh, you're looking to host your own server. I gotcha. I honestly have never hosted my own, so I'm not positive this works... You're better off joining a dedicated server thats empty, or buy your own server.
> 
> Try this though.
> 
> Main Menu, Hit Play, Offline with Bots pick your map and load it up. Now once you're loaded into the map, type into console: sv_allow_lobby_connect_only 0, and also sv_lan 0. Now have your friends connect to your IP!
> 
> You're typing changelevel awp_ just means you don't have any AWP maps downloaded. There's tons of servers that are on AWP_ Maps


Can you link me an awp map? or where should I look for those? I don't want any suspicious maps from suspicious people. Is there any official awp_maps to download?

btw, I'm looking for people to play with but I live in Europe so I guess no point in adding you because of time differences ping etc..? I'd be glad to play with you and everyone that plays the game around here. If it's possible.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Can you link me an awp map? or where should I look for those? I don't want any suspicious maps from suspicious people. Is there any official awp_maps to download?
> 
> btw, I'm looking for people to play with but I live in Europe so I guess no point in adding you because of time differences ping etc..? I'd be glad to play with you and everyone that plays the game around here. If it's possible.


I'm sure there's plenty of Europeans on OCN who play GO. By the looks of it, The_Rocker is from Europe!

Check out the CS:GO Map workshop for all your custom map needs!

http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/browse?appid=730

AWP maps









http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/browse?searchtext=awp&childpublishedfileid=0&section=items&appid=730&browsesort=trend


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm sure there's plenty of Europeans on OCN who play GO. By the looks of it, The_Rocker is from Europe!
> 
> Check out the CS:GO Map workshop for all your custom map needs!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/browse?appid=730
> 
> AWP maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/browse?searchtext=awp&childpublishedfileid=0&section=items&appid=730&browsesort=trend


Brilliant. All I was looking for in 1 link. Thanks.

If anyone feels interested in playing with me and my pals just PM me.


----------



## Rebellion88

I must admit i miss the clan days of counter strike 1.6. Is it me of do the days of clan gaming seem to be on a decline?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright

My lan config lol:

sv_cheats "1"
mp_freezetime "0"
mp_startmoney "16000"
mp_autoteambalance 0
mp_limitteams 0
mp_round_restart_delay 0
mp_buytime 3600
bind downarrow "give weapon_flashbang"
bind uparrow "give weapon_smokegrenade"
bind mouse5 "noclip"
mp_restartgame 1"


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> I must admit i miss the clan days of counter strike 1.6. Is it me of do the days of clan gaming seem to be on a decline?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


I think the days that once were have changed along with the way the games have changed, as have the communities and the mediums of doing things. It's still there, but not in the same way it once was.


----------



## EvilDevil

Well, I gotta say it's totally different game this. AK is changed almost useless (in my opinion comparing it to 1.6's AK), M4A1 Changed (and why no silencer?) Deagle total crap..

I just have to get used to those because they are really really useless for me atm.


----------



## DBEAU

I long for the return of the silencer as well (apparently its coming back when they figure out how to balance it???) and I agree the deagle is crap currently (but maybe I just suck). However, according to my stats the AK is my best weapon. I'm quite fond of it to be honest.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I long for the return of the silencer as well (apparently its coming back when they figure out how to balance it???) and I agree the deagle is crap currently (but maybe I just suck). However, according to my stats the AK is my best weapon. I'm quite fond of it to be honest.


Deagle was one of the most powerful pistols in 1.6, in fact, the MOST powerful. It was perfectly made back then. And no, its not you, its the weapon itself. It's just total crap. AWP is not the best but its playable (maybe you would tell me how to fix the zoom crosshair, I want to make it with a red dot in the middle like in 1.6. If it's possible that is), AK is not good either. (back then when you hold the fire in people's legs you would most definitely kill them, 9 out of 10, now my aim is going wherever the hell it wants and it's impossible to control it, or its really difficult to control it). M4A1 is probably the better of the two but why the hell would you drop the silencer... it was one of the best tactical features.

I'm just used to 1.6, probably because I was good at it and I suck (well not suck but yeah, far from my 1.6 form) at CS:GO.

Anyone from Europe, feel free to PM me to add each other on Steam and play some GO.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


I actually was at DreamHack and it was great fun! Travelling was a pain with the 600T tho ^^ Especially from Finland. Was very tired, but happy, when I got home


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Deagle was one of the most powerful pistols in 1.6, in fact, the MOST powerful. It was perfectly made back then. And no, its not you, its the weapon itself. It's just total crap. AWP is not the best but its playable (maybe you would tell me how to fix the zoom crosshair, I want to make it with a red dot in the middle like in 1.6. If it's possible that is), AK is not good either. (back then when you hold the fire in people's legs you would most definitely kill them, 9 out of 10, now my aim is going wherever the hell it wants and it's impossible to control it, or its really difficult to control it). M4A1 is probably the better of the two but why the hell would you drop the silencer... it was one of the best tactical features.
> 
> I'm just used to 1.6, probably because I was good at it and I suck (well not suck but yeah, far from my 1.6 form) at CS:GO.
> 
> Anyone from Europe, feel free to PM me to add each other on Steam and play some GO.


You're just used to the 1.6 spray pattern.

Take a look at this, I posted it many pages back, lol.





Look at how consistent that is. The GO recoil, follows the exact same pattern EVERY TIME. Every gun has a different pattern though, which means you need to learn MULTIPLE spray patterns.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I actually was at DreamHack and it was great fun! Travelling was a pain with the 600T tho ^^ Especially from Finland. Was very tired, but happy, when I got home


Nice! DreamHack is honestly one of the better ran events!


----------



## Skylit

Release Notes for 7/10/2013

[ GAMEPLAY ]
- Adjusted the function that mapped movement speed to weapon inaccuracy. The linear portion of this function is now exponential.

[ MAPS ]
- de_dust2: Fixed collision bug in Bombsite B, tweaked fog, fixed navmesh naming.

[ MISC ]
- Added support for more Unicode characters in player names.
- Fixed a rare incorrect name truncation in the death notice feed, scoreboard and main menu.
- Fixed truncation of the competitive maps selection when all maps were selected.
- Smoke volume is now cheaper to render.
- Players that spawn and don't move for longer than sv_spawn_afk_bomb_drop_time (default 15 seconds) will automatically drop the bomb. Thanks GreenTea!


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're just used to the 1.6 spray pattern.
> 
> Take a look at this, I posted it many pages back, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how consistent that is. The GO recoil, follows the exact same pattern EVERY TIME. Every gun has a different pattern though, which means you need to learn MULTIPLE spray patterns.


Is that a fact? Is it easier for you to shoot with both AK and M4 in CS:GO than in 1.6? Not sure if you've played 1.6 but I doubt you havent. I find recoil really difficult. Is recoil subject to change in pathes or it's been the same since the beginning ?


----------



## The_Rocker

Im still training myself up. I have been using less populated AIM map servers to test myself against humans but still come out with a terrible KD. I can hold a positive KD against expert bots offline though. I am still using them to train up the speed and accuracy of my aim.

Any suggestions on how to increase the speed and accuracy of aiming besides just playing loads and loads?

I seem to get getting on much better with the M4A1 than the AK. The AK just seems to go where the hell it wants even if im doing 1 to 2 shot bursts.


----------



## boOzy

CS:GO for sale -66% for about 6 more hours. Probably will be on sale later also.


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah I am not enjoying competitive at all since everyone playing it are just griefing. So competitive is a no-go atm. Just unplayable with all the griefers. Anything I can do to avoid it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Is that a fact? Is it easier for you to shoot with both AK and M4 in CS:GO than in 1.6? Not sure if you've played 1.6 but I doubt you havent. I find recoil really difficult. Is recoil subject to change in pathes or it's been the same since the beginning ?


It's been the same since the beginning of CS:GO. I took those screenshots fairly recently. GO honestly has easier to control recoil than any other CS because it's not random. Look at the screenshot and look at the bullets. You'll notice how they literally land on top of each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Im still training myself up. I have been using less populated AIM map servers to test myself against humans but still come out with a terrible KD. I can hold a positive KD against expert bots offline though. I am still using them to train up the speed and accuracy of my aim.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to increase the speed and accuracy of aiming besides just playing loads and loads?
> 
> I seem to get getting on much better with the M4A1 than the AK. The AK just seems to go where the hell it wants even if im doing 1 to 2 shot bursts.


I think it was you who I said it to, not sure.. but you're honestly wasting your time playing bots, it's really not going to help you get better aim. Bots move completely different from a real player. Speed and accuracy is all going to come from muscle memory. What is your sensitivity, DPI, and resolution? What mouse are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Yeah I am not enjoying competitive at all since everyone playing it are just griefing. So competitive is a no-go atm. Just unplayable with all the griefers. Anything I can do to avoid it?


You could just turn off voice chat. Honestly, if you're playing in competitive, you need to just ignore people if you don't want to hear them. I'm from the US, and people honestly don't grief that much, but i'm also one rank below Global Elite.

I suggest playing with friends as well, that way you can even avoid it completely if you have 4 more friends. :]


----------



## Icekilla

Just bought it for $5 on Steam. I kinda regret it


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> Just bought it for $5 on Steam. I kinda regret it


Why, don't like it?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Lowered my accuracy a notch, haven't lost a game all night! Might just be luck, but it does also feel like I'm landing a lot of the silly shots I've been missing the past while.

I found the grief and bs stopped around when I got out of nova (the gold stars). Think of it this way, they're making you and all your teammates lose, and they're doing it every time. Their rank is going down, you can just play and stay still but go up in rank as they vacate their spots.

edit: derp, not accuracy, sensitivity!


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's been the same since the beginning of CS:GO. I took those screenshots fairly recently. GO honestly has easier to control recoil than any other CS because it's not random. Look at the screenshot and look at the bullets. You'll notice how they literally land on top of each other.
> I think it was you who I said it to, not sure.. but you're honestly wasting your time playing bots, it's really not going to help you get better aim. Bots move completely different from a real player. Speed and accuracy is all going to come from muscle memory. What is your sensitivity, DPI, and resolution? What mouse are you using?
> You could just turn off voice chat. Honestly, if you're playing in competitive, you need to just ignore people if you don't want to hear them. I'm from the US, and people honestly don't grief that much, but i'm also one rank below Global Elite.
> 
> I suggest playing with friends as well, that way you can even avoid it completely if you have 4 more friends. :]


Unfortunately it is not the voice chat. It is briefing with flashes etc. and teamfire/killing. All my friends play other games. They have csgo, but never play it.


----------



## SeD669

Hey just found this on overclock.net







have played CS since the beginning of time... went straight from original TF to CS. Man those were the days. Got CS:GO due to nostalgia but it turns out me and the boys haven't lost our touch. The 3 of us are constantly top of the team in Aus servers








So is there anywhere we can play for a bit more of a challenge. Back in the days it was clan wars and pugs, but we don't really have enough mates for a clan, and were not in the clicks to find pugs. Too freakin old now to keep up with all that.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey just found this on overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have played CS since the beginning of time... went straight from original TF to CS. Man those were the days. Got CS:GO due to nostalgia but it turns out me and the boys haven't lost our touch. The 3 of us are constantly top of the team in Aus servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is there anywhere we can play for a bit more of a challenge. Back in the days it was clan wars and pugs, but we don't really have enough mates for a clan, and were not in the clicks to find pugs. Too freakin old now to keep up with all that.


Classic Competitive mode man, matchmade 5v5's


----------



## boOzy

Honestly got no idea how that works in Australia. In EU or USA you can play ESEA, ESL or something.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Classic Competitive mode man, matchmade 5v5's


Yeah I've tried this but its not the same. You're almost always stuck with *******, and there's hardly any teamwork. And if you do luck out and get sensible players then the other team is horrible.
Maybe I'm just too picky lol.
Quote:


> Honestly got no idea how that works in Australia. In EU or USA you can play ESEA, ESL or something.


There are competitive matches here through GameArena so I may have to find a reliable 5 of us and get back into it.

I just remember old school CS you know.... where every match you join was like hardcore serious. Now it feels like people are just playing to pass the time.
I'm probably just a bit cynical







.


----------



## fragamemnon

I just bought five copies for friends and me. See you around


----------



## SeD669

Haha sounds good but I see you're in Bulgaria








We may not bump into each other on the servers


----------



## SIDWULF

I am quite surprised at how good this game is...Never been a fan of CS...but this...is awesome.


----------



## fragamemnon

Eh. My playtime is messed up. I am at work during the day, so it's nights I play. Still, something might be arranged, we are far away indeed.


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I am quite surprised at how good this game is...Never been a fan of CS...but this...is awesome.


It's a game of skill. It doesn't rely on eyecandy and useless stuff









If you have any questions or problems i would suggest visiting CS:GO Reddit. Use the search function or ask away, lot's of smart people there.
http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/


----------



## EvilDevil

So can I make my scope look like that:


or not?









EDIT: I mean the red dot in the center of the scope


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> So can I make my scope look like that:
> 
> 
> or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I mean the red dot in the center of the scope


No you can't have the red dot. Lowering graphic settings removes most of the blur from scope while moving.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I am quite surprised at how good this game is...Never been a fan of CS...but this...is awesome.


Good to hear!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> So can I make my scope look like that:
> 
> 
> or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I mean the red dot in the center of the scope


Unfortunately not.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unfortunately not.


Fair.

Can you tell me if -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel still work?

How do I stop downloads from servers? cl_allowdownload 0?

I think i hear footsteps too low. Everything (every other sound) sounds louder except for footsteps..

And finally (for now) - how do I recognize on the radar when someone from my team says Need Backup or Enemy Spotted etc. on radio?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Fair.
> 
> Can you tell me if -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel still work?
> 
> How do I stop downloads from servers? cl_allowdownload 0?
> 
> I think i hear footsteps too low. Everything (every other sound) sounds louder except for footsteps..
> 
> And finally (for now) - how do I recognize on the radar when someone from my team says Need Backup or Enemy Spotted etc. on radio?


-noforcemparms -noforcemaccel Still work.

Are you trying to stop ALL downloads? cl_allowdownload 0, yes if you want to disable all. I personally keep it cl_allowdownload 1, but also use cl_downloadfilter "nosounds". That way I can download custom maps when joining servers!

Footsteps are definitely lower in GO than previous CS versions. I suggest using:
snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
snd_mixahead "0.05"

See if those help any!

No idea on the last one.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel Still work.
> 
> Are you trying to stop ALL downloads? cl_allowdownload 0, yes if you want to disable all. I personally keep it cl_allowdownload 1, but also use cl_downloadfilter "nosounds". That way I can download custom maps when joining servers!
> 
> Footsteps are definitely lower in GO than previous CS versions. I suggest using:
> snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
> snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
> snd_mixahead "0.05"
> 
> See if those help any!
> 
> No idea on the last one.


1) Thing is, in order to get exactly the same sensitivty as I had in 1.6 should I put those 2 commands in launch options + m_rawinput 0?

2) Well I do not want any sounds, skins, models etc that people add on their servers. I have bad experience with those things in 1.6 and used cl_allowdownload 0 and if the server I was trying to join was using a map I didn't have I just used to download it from Internet and then join the server. It was easier and most comfortable gaming wise.
3) Do you use them? I will probably try them tomorrow. Positional sound is really bad on GO. I mean, BAD bad. Can't hear footsteps properly either.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> 1) Thing is, in order to get exactly the same sensitivty as I had in 1.6 should I put those 2 commands in launch options + m_rawinput 0?
> 
> 2) Well I do not want any sounds, skins, models etc that people add on their servers. I have bad experience with those things in 1.6 and used cl_allowdownload 0 and if the server I was trying to join was using a map I didn't have I just used to download it from Internet and then join the server. It was easier and most comfortable gaming wise.
> 3) Do you use them? I will probably try them tomorrow. Positional sound is really bad on GO. I mean, BAD bad. Can't hear footsteps properly either.


1. You can never have exactly the same sensitivity because the two engines are different, it will feel VERY close though if you put those two commands in launch option and not use rawinput.

3. I do use those two commands, the positional sound in GO isn't terrible, but it does need a bit of work in my opinion. It takes a bit of time to get use to it.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 1. You can never have exactly the same sensitivity because the two engines are different, it will feel VERY close though if you put those two commands in launch option and not use rawinput.
> 
> 3. I do use those two commands, the positional sound in GO isn't terrible, but it does need a bit of work in my opinion. It takes a bit of time to get use to it.


So -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel + m_rawinput 0 = the closest to 1.6 sensitivity? No acceleration whatsoever?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> So -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel + m_rawinput 0 = the closest to 1.6 sensitivity? No acceleration whatsoever?


Correct. No acceleration as long as your mouse has no acceleration.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct. No acceleration as long as your mouse has no acceleration.


Its a crappy Gigabyte mouse, how do I check if it has accel? And is there a way to cancel it with commands or launch options?


----------



## EvilDevil

Btw, why is config.cfg file so messy? It used to be a single setting on a single row, now its just everything written without any space between them.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> So -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel + m_rawinput 0 = the closest to 1.6 sensitivity? No acceleration whatsoever?


I belive Raw input means just that...raw input...the same way it works in BF3.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Its a crappy Gigabyte mouse, how do I check if it has accel? And is there a way to cancel it with commands or launch options?


Put a finger on the mouepad against the mouse, note cursor position, move mouse away from finger fast and back to finger slow and note cursor position again. Any mouse rotation will skew results. Repeat a few times to verify. Obviously it's invalid if you hit the the edge of your desktop.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Put a finger on the mouepad against the mouse, note cursor position, move mouse away from finger fast and back to finger slow and note cursor position again. Any mouse rotation will skew results. Repeat a few times to verify. Obviously it's invalid if you hit the the edge of your desktop.


As I said.. its a ****ty mouse









Anyway, regarding the sound commands, should I create a autoexec file and put them there?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Btw, why is config.cfg file so messy? It used to be a single setting on a single row, now its just everything written without any space between them.


You need to make yourself a autoexec.cfg and put all your custom commands in there instead.


----------



## paulerxx

If anyone plays on the RXG Office server message me, I play there all the time. Just recently got accepted in to the clan.









and anyone who hasn't created a autoexec.cfg, it's pretty much a must in the this game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> If anyone plays on the RXG Office server message me, I play there all the time. Just recently got accepted in to the clan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and anyone who hasn't created a autoexec.cfg, it's pretty much a must in the this game.


haha, I know someone that plays in the RXG server actually. SPK- is his name, seen him around?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> As I said.. its a ****ty mouse


The best kind! The $20 mouse I bought 5 years ago is still unsurpassed for me by way nicer ones, RAT7, G5. The right shape and balance with a decent enough sensor= the right mouse


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You need to make yourself a autoexec.cfg and put all your custom commands in there instead.


Why does my config file looks like this:

(I took it from Internet, too lazy to screenshot lol)
and not like this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> The best kind! The $20 mouse I bought 5 years ago is still unsurpassed for me by way nicer ones, RAT7, G5. The right shape and balance with a decent enough sensor= the right mouse


Well the sensor is not the best but yeah. I bought it just because of the shape and been using it ever since. lol


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You need to make yourself a autoexec.cfg and put all your custom commands in there instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my config file looks like this:
> ***** SNIP *****
Click to expand...

Open it with Wordpad, not Notepad, and the formatting will look normal, as it used to.









You can navigate to the file in Windows Explorer, then right-click and 'Open with...' and select 'Wordpad'.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Open it with Wordpad, not Notepad, and the formatting will look normal, as it used to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can navigate to the file in Windows Explorer, then right-click and 'Open with...' and select 'Wordpad'.


lol what the.. why is that happening?


----------



## EvilDevil

Would you tell me what viewmodel settings are the closest to 1.6?


----------



## Twistacles

is there a way to queue without facing brazillians? -_-


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Would you tell me what viewmodel settings are the closest to 1.6?


Classic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles*
> 
> is there a way to queue without facing brazillians? -_-


Not really, besides getting to the higher ranks. I've played over 80+ games and have faced 2 Brazilians. Just make sure to change to your Acceptable Ping in the options, it may help a little bit...


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Classic.


Is that all?

Also, in 1.6 we used to have a userconfig.cfg file and type exec userconfig.cfg on the last row of config.cfg, should I do the same or should I create a autoexec.cfg and type exec autoexec.cfg in the config.cfg?

Plus, cl_interp 0 or what? and how much cl_interp_ratio ? I know there was some issues with that setting.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Is that all?
> 
> Also, in 1.6 we used to have a userconfig.cfg file and type exec userconfig.cfg on the last row of config.cfg, should I do the same or should I create a autoexec.cfg and type exec autoexec.cfg in the config.cfg?
> 
> Plus, cl_interp 0 or what? and how much cl_interp_ratio ? I know there was some issues with that setting.


In GO you use a autoexec instead of a userconfig.cfg. They're the same thing, it was just renamed in the Source Engine. cl_interp 0, and cl_interp_ratio 0 will both default you to the lowest value, which is what you should be using.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> In GO you use a autoexec instead of a userconfig.cfg. They're the same thing, it was just renamed in the Source Engine. cl_interp 0, and cl_interp_ratio 0 will both default you to the lowest value, which is what you should be using.


yeah, I see.

I think I have to make my config.cfg read-only because everytime I add exec autoexec.cfg at the bottom and start the game - it's gone.


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> yeah, I see.
> 
> I think I have to make my config.cfg read-only because everytime I add exec autoexec.cfg at the bottom and start the game - it's gone.


http://kami19o4.de/csgo/autoexec-q-a/

http://kami19o4.de/csgo/autoexec-help/


----------



## sugiik




----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boOzy*
> 
> http://kami19o4.de/csgo/autoexec-q-a/
> 
> http://kami19o4.de/csgo/autoexec-help/


How old is that info? Is that bug (that autoexec.cfg executes before config.cfg) still present?


----------



## boOzy

It's up to date website.


----------



## exzacklyright

http://imgur.com/a


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


I remember spending hours in empty servers with sv_showimpacts 1 and trying to get smallest bullet grouping possible from different distances








It paid off in the end


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Thats pretty cool....although I learned the hard way...by playing a lot.

Maybe this will help me get to the global elite ranking.....I'm one rank away with being ranked Supreme Master First Class.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> So -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel + m_rawinput 0 = the closest to 1.6 sensitivity? No acceleration whatsoever?


Rawinput 1 = guaranteed no accel. Without rawinput you can run into negative acceleration if your DPI (not sens!) is really high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Btw, why is config.cfg file so messy? It used to be a single setting on a single row, now its just everything written without any space between them.


It has Unix line endings (1byte) instead of Windows line endings (2byte). It's marginal, but it's to save space and programming wise parse the document easier. Use Wordpad or Notepad++
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Is that all?
> 
> Also, in 1.6 we used to have a userconfig.cfg file and type exec userconfig.cfg on the last row of config.cfg, should I do the same or should I create a autoexec.cfg and type exec autoexec.cfg in the config.cfg?
> 
> Plus, cl_interp 0 or what? and how much cl_interp_ratio ? I know there was some issues with that setting.


cl_interp_ratio 1 if don't have packet loss in 99% of your games, 2 otherwise.

cl_interp 0 always

Add host_writeconfig to the end of your autoexec.cfg to make it save.

/e:
I actually wanted to post so that I could tell everyone I started playing this game again. I ranked DMG right away - although I got demoted a few games ago because I play with bad friends.

Otherwise it's really impressive how much 1.6 feel it has, the only thing I'm wishing for now is that they make the movement more 1.6-like so ADADAD strafing isn't as OP. Oh and 128tick MM servers. The game really needs that for the matchmaking system to really kick off. I get a lot of stupid deaths where I was behind the wall but yet I warped right out.

If anyone around Europe wants to play, add me on Steam







I'm in the OCN group


----------



## SeD669

What are these rankings everyone is talking about? I'm not sure if we have that here in AUS


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> What are these rankings everyone is talking about? I'm not sure if we have that here in AUS


In matchmaking, after you've played 10 games, you will then receive a rank.

CS:GO Rankings: 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Rawinput 1 = guaranteed no accel. Without rawinput you can run into negative acceleration if your DPI (not sens!) is really high.


Guarenteed no acceleration only if the sensor on your mice has no acceleration.









Good to see more people have this game!









Also the CS:GO Devs announced this on their twitter.
Quote:


> cs:go ‏@csgo_dev 7h
> We're suppressing this week's update. We'll be going silent for a few weeks as we work toward the next update for CS:GO. Stay tuned!


Possibly silencers in the next update boys!


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Rawinput 1 = guaranteed no accel. Without rawinput you can run into negative acceleration if your DPI (not sens!) is really high.


My mouse is 800 DPI, which is really bad, I just thought it was 400 when I bought it, I guess I can't make it 400..?
I thought rawinput 0 gives you no accel (again it depends on the sensor) + the closest mouse feel/settings to 1.6.
Quote:


> cl_interp_ratio 1 if don't have packet loss in 99% of your games, 2 otherwise.
> 
> cl_interp 0 always


I see.
Quote:


> Add host_writeconfig to the end of your autoexec.cfg to make it save.


Is that 100% needed in order my config and autoexec to work?

Quote:


> If anyone around Europe wants to play, add me on Steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the OCN group


I wil add you later. Hopefully we can play without high ping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Possibly silencers in the next update boys!


Oh, man, please, let that be true!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> My mouse is 800 DPI, which is really bad, I just thought it was 400 when I bought it, I guess I can't make it 400..?
> I thought rawinput 0 gives you no accel (again it depends on the sensor) + the closest mouse feel/settings to 1.6. !


It's better it's 800dpi if you're using a sens higher than 1 on 400dpi, since you're sacrificing pixel perfect accuracy otherwise.
Rawinput 1 is equal to the real mousefix (not CPL mousefix, it still has slight acceleration), except for the fact that you can't run into negative acceleration with a too high dpi:resolution ratio as you can in 1.6 and before Rawinput was implemented in CS:S/CS:GO.
Just like Rawinput 0 + MarkC mousefix installed is the same as Rawinput 1 too, except you risk negative acceleration.

I don't know how to explain it otherwise







And yes you need host_writeconfig in the end of your autoexec as it runs autoexec.cfg before config.cfg, and if there are any parameters in the config.cfg that's different from autoexec.conf it will overwrite it in the client - even though the files have been untouched by the game.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> What are these rankings everyone is talking about? I'm not sure if we have that here in AUS


It will show up on the main screen after you win 10 competitive matchmaking games.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> It's better it's 800dpi if you're using a sens higher than 1 on 400dpi, since you're sacrificing pixel perfect accuracy otherwise.
> Rawinput 1 is equal to the real mousefix (not CPL mousefix, it still has slight acceleration), except for the fact that you can't run into negative acceleration with a too high dpi:resolution ratio as you can in 1.6 and before Rawinput was implemented in CS:S/CS:GO.
> Just like Rawinput 0 + MarkC mousefix installed is the same as Rawinput 1 too, except you risk negative acceleration.
> 
> I don't know how to explain it otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes you need host_writeconfig in the end of your autoexec as it runs autoexec.cfg before config.cfg, and if there are any parameters in the config.cfg that's different from autoexec.conf it will overwrite it in the client - even though the files have been untouched by the game.


I havent used any mousefixes and stuff in 1.6. Just a regular 400 DPI mouse + 6/11 windows sensitivity + 2.5 in-game sensitivity ... It worked perfectly, hence my confusion about rawinput. They toold me I should set it at 0 and I will get the 1.6 feel of the game.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> I havent used any mousefixes and stuff in 1.6. Just a regular 400 DPI mouse + 6/11 windows sensitivity + 2.5 in-game sensitivity ... It worked perfectly, hence my confusion about rawinput. They toold me I should set it at 0 and I will get the 1.6 feel of the game.


That means you used mouse accel (even with the flags in 1.6 it was enabled).
Mouse accel in CS:GO will be vastly different. trace (also a Dane like me







), one of the best 1.6 players in newer time was one of the few highly praised pros who still used accel in 1.6 and he quit CS:GO a week ago because the acceleration is so different that he couldn't get used to it and lost all motivation for the game.

Anyway, rawinput 0 without any mouse related command line flags for the game should get you the closest stock Windows + 1.6 feel. Same refresh rate and monitor resolution will make it feel even more like it. Don't forget to disable mouse acceleration inside of CS:GO (m_accel in console).

Hope that helps


----------



## dmasteR

*CS:GO Is $5.09* Community Choice!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> That means you used mouse accel (even with the flags in 1.6 it was enabled).
> Mouse accel in CS:GO will be vastly different. trace (also a Dane like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), one of the best 1.6 players in newer time was one of the few highly praised pros who still used accel in 1.6 and he quit CS:GO a week ago because the acceleration is so different that he couldn't get used to it and lost all motivation for the game.
> 
> *Anyway, rawinput 0 without any mouse related command line flags for the game should get you the closest stock Windows + 1.6 feel.* Same refresh rate and monitor resolution will make it feel even more like it. Don't forget to disable mouse acceleration inside of CS:GO (m_accel in console).
> 
> Hope that helps


command line flags? are you talking about the -noforce commands in the launch options? and don't you mean m_mouseaccel1 and 2? I don't have a m_accel.

So you're telling me *rawinput 1 + 6/11 Windows settings + my 2.5 sensitivity + -noforcemparms & -noforcemaccel in the launch options = 0 acceleration? (or close to 0)*, and when that rawinput is 0 (and the other commands are the same) I get acceleration?


----------



## EPiiKK

You guys heard of Markeloff leaving NA'VI and virtus.pro and ESC disbanding? all in one day








I heard markeloff and ex virtus players are going to set up a new team, that might be interesting


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> You guys heard of Markeloff leaving NA'VI and virtus.pro and ESC disbanding? all in one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard markeloff and ex virtus players are going to set up a new team, that might be interesting


Why the hell is he leaving?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Why the hell is he leaving?


To start a new team with some ex virtus players. That is going to be one hell of an team, finally proper competiton for NiP!


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> Why the hell is he leaving?


I believe they have some internal problems with the guys.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> To start a new team with some ex virtus players. That is going to be one hell of an team, finally proper competiton for NiP!


I meant the reason behind that decision.. and boOzy answered.









Markeloff has been one of my favourite players since he joined Na'Vi and I really want to see how he does in his new team. Good luck to the guy. I'm still a fan of Na'Vi though.


----------



## Ruckol1

Hey guys. I have been pubbing around a bit on CS:GO and am looking for a team or group of guys to play with. I played CAL-M COD4, and got to 2 final 8 CEVO tournaments on COD4 as well. But to be honest my CS skills aren't at the same level yet







. My steam is xGlorify


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Hey guys. I have been pubbing around a bit on CS:GO and am looking for a team or group of guys to play with. I played CAL-M COD4, and got to 2 final 8 CEVO tournaments on COD4 as well. But to be honest my CS skills aren't at the same level yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My steam is xGlorify


Just curious as to who you played for in CoD4. I played CEVO-P and CAL-Main.

If you're looking for a team, I suggest you head over to ESEA if you're looking to compete.

Also just a heads up, next update will be a pretty drastic change for GO. movement changes!!! This will fix the ADAD spam.


----------



## EPiiKK

Is the adad spam really an issue? I havent heard of it. How was it in earlier cs versions? I dont have experience of them


----------



## doomlord52

So is there any reason the 'rate' settings don't actually apply?

I've got this in an autoexec.cfg:

Code:



Code:


cl_cmdrate "128"
cl_updaterate "128"
rate "128000"
cl_interp "0"
cl_interp_ratio "1"

I load up the game, and it resets to 64 and such. I type it into console. It accepts, but it's still set to 64. What is going on?


----------



## SeD669

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So is there any reason the 'rate' settings don't actually apply?
> 
> I've got this in an autoexec.cfg:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cl_cmdrate "128"
> cl_updaterate "128"
> rate "128000"
> cl_interp "0"
> cl_interp_ratio "1"
> 
> I load up the game, and it resets to 64 and such. I type it into console. It accepts, but it's still set to 64. What is going on?


Value's are automatically changed according to the server settings. All valve servers are 64 tick, so it changes your rates back to 64.
The moment you join a 128 tick server, the value will reset itself back to 128. I think this is done to force people to play with the same settings.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So is there any reason the 'rate' settings don't actually apply?
> 
> I've got this in an autoexec.cfg:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cl_cmdrate "128"
> cl_updaterate "128"
> rate "128000"
> cl_interp "0"
> cl_interp_ratio "1"
> 
> I load up the game, and it resets to 64 and such. I type it into console. It accepts, but it's still set to 64. What is going on?


Are your rates correct when you join 128 tick servers? If so then you're fine. Update will typically be set to 64 when you load up the game, but cmdrate should be set to 128 regardless.

Otherwise make sure you put: host_writeconfig at the bottom of your autoexec.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Is the adad spam really an issue? I havent heard of it. How was it in earlier cs versions? I dont have experience of them


Ya, ADAD Spam is definitely a issue. Was not a issue in 1.6, but definitely was in Source.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Value's are automatically changed according to the server settings. All valve servers are 64 tick, so it changes your rates back to 64.
> The moment you join a 128 tick server, the value will reset itself back to 128. I think this is done to force people to play with the same settings.


Ah, that explains it. Thanks


----------



## boOzy

CS:GO 4,75€ for the next 24 hours. Shameless ad


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just curious as to who you played for in CoD4. I played CEVO-P and CAL-Main.
> 
> If you're looking for a team, I suggest you head over to ESEA if you're looking to compete.
> 
> Also just a heads up, next update will be a pretty drastic change for GO. movement changes!!! This will fix the ADAD spam.


Your name looks familiar, did you play with popeye and soupaj or pure? Maybe someone else, it's been awhile.

I played with 1 sk~, xBo, marian, NRG and sometimes Polanski. I've been out of the loop for quite some time now though.

How often are there major patches that affect gameplay like that? What is ADAD


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> How often are there major patches that affect gameplay like that? What is ADAD


I think ADAD is when you strafe and shoot in that millisecond when you are still when changing direction, you can accurately get maybe 2-3 shots down


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Your name looks familiar, did you play with popeye and soupaj or pure? Maybe someone else, it's been awhile.
> 
> I played with 1 sk~, xBo, marian, NRG and sometimes Polanski. I've been out of the loop for quite some time now though.
> 
> How often are there major patches that affect gameplay like that? What is ADAD


Don't know any of them besides Polanski. I played for FocaL/vVv with Starbuck, sparx, etc. Also part of LostProphets.

Patches like these are really rare. Nobody could get values that the community wanted originally until recently. This movement patch will allow people to actually hold angles, unlike how it is currently. CS is a tactical FPS, and not a fast paced FPS after all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I think ADAD is when you strafe and shoot in that millisecond when you are still when changing direction, you can accurately get maybe 2-3 shots down


Exactly this. So people spam their strafe key continually so they can shoot very accurately while moving.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Don't know any of them besides Polanski. I played for FocaL/vVv with Starbuck, sparx, etc. Also part of LostProphets.
> 
> Patches like these are really rare. Nobody could get values that the community wanted originally until recently. This movement patch will allow people to actually hold angles, unlike how it is currently. CS is a tactical FPS, and not a fast paced FPS after all.
> Exactly this. So people spam their strafe key continually so they can shoot very accurately while moving.


Oh yeah, I don't think I was ever good enough to play against you guys







.

I remember LP, and always seeing LP guys in pubs. JesusLP or something like that.

It sounds like CS is pretty different from CoD. Well, teams like Loaded and a lot of the Euro teams played CoD like CSS it sounds like too. More about managing angles and map control than run-n-gun.

I also remember when I was trying to get into Source, that your aim went to **** when you starting moving and shooting, which it sounds like will be back with this patch in GO.

Are there any servers I could pub on to work on my aim that you know of? Just like the promod pubs used to be from CoD.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Oh yeah, I don't think I was ever good enough to play against you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I remember LP, and always seeing LP guys in pubs. JesusLP or something like that.
> 
> It sounds like CS is pretty different from CoD. Well, teams like Loaded and a lot of the Euro teams played CoD like CSS it sounds like too. More about managing angles and map control than run-n-gun.
> 
> I also remember when I was trying to get into Source, that your aim went to **** when you starting moving and shooting, which it sounds like will be back with this patch in GO.
> 
> Are there any servers I could pub on to work on my aim that you know of? Just like the promod pubs used to be from CoD.


23.19.172.139:27015 Netcode Aim Map DeathMatch
74.91.123.220:27015 AZClan Dust2 DeathMatch #2
74.91.123.66:27015 AZClan Dust2 DeathMatch #1
74.91.122.215:27015 abM Aim Map DeathMatch
216.231.130.101:26015 VPP Dust2 DeathMatch

Netcode and also AZClan are typically the most popular DM's, but all the IP's above are constantly full DM's so you'll get plenty of practice in.

CS:GO Is 5 bucks again! Grab it if you don't have it yet! :]
http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


Wow, in that video where the guy shows strafing in B uppers and cat peek, it feels slower and more consistent the amount of distance moved. Damn I feel like playing GO right now, this was a very big problem for me. Couldn't react to such fast movements.

Edit: Damn I thought it was an update rather than a proposal.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Wow, in that video where the guy shows strafing in B uppers and cat peek, it feels slower and more consistent the amount of distance moved. Damn I feel like playing GO right now, this was a very big problem for me. Couldn't react to such fast movements.
> 
> Edit: Damn I thought it was an update rather than a proposal.


I would happily provide the servers for them to try this out on.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Wow, in that video where the guy shows strafing in B uppers and cat peek, it feels slower and more consistent the amount of distance moved. Damn I feel like playing GO right now, this was a very big problem for me. Couldn't react to such fast movements.
> 
> Edit: Damn I thought it was an update rather than a proposal.


Let's just say its a little more than just a proposal. They have direct contact with Matt Wood from Valve! I mentioned earlier in this thread, expect movement changes and also a silencer.


----------



## EvilDevil

I think I'm going to give up on the game. I think trace has got a point on this one.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Just picked up this game two days ago. I like it a lot, I'm decently good at it too. Maybe with some practice I can get on a team for turnys. Gotta learn e dry thing though. A shame I dident discover this game sooner. Do a lot of people play this religiously?


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Let's just say its a little more than just a proposal. They have direct contact with Matt Wood from Valve! I mentioned earlier in this thread, expect movement changes and also a silencer.


Now that is some good news. The silencer would be awesome but I'm more intrigued on the movement changes and I do hope it's for the better. Honestly in that video in the B upper tunnel strafing/peeking, it felt as though I was watching a 1.6/Source peek, almost the right movement and not too fast. You can prolly awp a bit better now since those ak peeks are going to be less lethal. If they have help from Valve's dev side, I hope they just get it right in the coming patch.









Sadly I'll be without a GPU for 2-3months, sold everything to upgrade o Haswell. Will a 5450 be enough for CSGO with everything low at 1280x1024?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> I think I'm going to give up on the game. I think trace has got a point on this one.


Don't give up! GO will never be the same as 1.6 for obvious reasons but it's a new game, give it some time and I'm sure you'll back to your old form again.


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Do a lot of people play this religiously?


Yes


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Now that is some good news. The silencer would be awesome but I'm more intrigued on the movement changes and I do hope it's for the better. Honestly in that video in the B upper tunnel strafing/peeking, it felt as though I was watching a 1.6/Source peek, almost the right movement and not too fast. You can prolly awp a bit better now since those ak peeks are going to be less lethal. If they have help from Valve's dev side, I hope they just get it right in the coming patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I'll be without a GPU for 2-3months, sold everything to upgrade o Haswell. Will a 5450 be enough for CSGO with everything low at 1280x1024?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up! GO will never be the same as 1.6 for obvious reasons but it's a new game, give it some time and I'm sure you'll back to your old form again.


CS:GO is more heavy on the CPU side. A 5450 though is a extremely low end video card, depending on which Haswell, you may possibly be able to achieve 100 fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Just picked up this game two days ago. I like it a lot, I'm decently good at it too. Maybe with some practice I can get on a team for turnys. Gotta learn e dry thing though. A shame I dident discover this game sooner. Do a lot of people play this religiously?


Absolutely. The CS community is very religious about how much we play. Which is sadly a lot.









Some things you may possibly be interested in as a new CS player....:

http://www.youtube.com/user/CurseCS/videos CS:GO Pro Tips from a Top North American Team
http://www.hltv.org/ Essentially the Counter-Strike Community Website. You'll find information about events, streams, tournaments, just about everything GO, and CS related.

I'll post some more links later, it's early and I can't think!


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Don't give up! GO will never be the same as 1.6 for obvious reasons but it's a new game, give it some time and I'm sure you'll back to your old form again.


It's just different. The whole thing. I really don't know why pro players decided to switch to it (besides the money factor), it's just like learning a totally new game... Movement is not the only issue here. I'm playing 90% of the time with AWP and AK/M4 depends on the side I'm on, well, I can only say I used to own everybody with AWP, now I'm missing shots I should not be missing. I'm even sure I got the kill and there he is, still alive on 100HP going to kill me. This is not real, seriously. It's a totally new game, nothing like 1.6. You will probably say, well get back to 1.6 then, why should we care? Well, 1.6 is practically dead. There's still some kids playing it but it's nothing like before. Hence my decision to switch to GO, but man, was that a stupid decision.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilDevil*
> 
> It's just different. The whole thing. I really don't know why pro players decided to switch to it (besides the money factor), it's just like learning a totally new game... Movement is not the only issue here. I'm playing 90% of the time with AWP and AK/M4 depends on the side I'm on, well, I can only say I used to own everybody with AWP, now I'm missing shots I should not be missing. I'm even sure I got the kill and there he is, still alive on 100HP going to kill me. This is not real, seriously. It's a totally new game, nothing like 1.6. You will probably say, well get back to 1.6 then, why should we care? Well, 1.6 is practically dead. There's still some kids playing it but it's nothing like before. Hence my decision to switch to GO, but man, was that a stupid decision.


The GO AWP Mechanics are different from the 1.6 AWP mechanics. Quick Scoping doesn't work. 



 A quick video between the Quick Scope Differences. Now factor in the different movement, and movement penalties and that all contributes as to why you're missing with the AWP.

A lot of teams switched over because it was a new game. There's actually a few interviews where pro players mention why they switched over, but the one I remember best is the one from NiP. Not only did they switch over but they quickly realized its a new game, and thus they played it like a new game!

GO is definitely no 1.6, but with some more time, I think you'll enjoy it. Just need to get use to the new mechanics.


----------



## EvilDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The GO AWP Mechanics are different from the 1.6 AWP mechanics. Quick Scoping doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick video between the Quick Scope Differences. Now factor in the different movement, and movement penalties and that all contributes as to why you're missing with the AWP.
> 
> A lot of teams switched over because it was a new game. There's actually a few interviews where pro players mention why they switched over, but the one I remember best is the one from NiP. Not only did they switch over but they quickly realized its a new game, and thus they played it like a new game!
> 
> GO is definitely no 1.6, but with some more time, I think you'll enjoy it. Just need to get use to the new mechanics.


Well that's it right there. Quick Scoping is my thing. I love it. I used to play 1.6's AWP using it. I still use it. I can't play AWP without playing that way. I just can't. So that's why I missed those shots where I was pretty sure I didn't miss them. I see.


----------



## The_Rocker

Just had a 20 min round in a deathmatch server, I was getting my arse kicked but I can feel myself getting better as the match goes on. Finish with something like 74 kills 110 deaths.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Just had a 20 min round in a deathmatch server, I was getting my arse kicked but I can feel myself getting better as the match goes on. Finish with something like 74 kills 110 deaths.


KD doesnt matter in DM, Try to go for headshots ONLY. That's best practice


----------



## gonX

Regarding the movement values, some pro players (including GeT_RighT) have said that they don't like it and that snipers will become more powerful because tagging becomes so much more powerful, but GeT_RighT is pretty much known for his ADADAD strafing


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Regarding the movement values, some pro players (including GeT_RighT) have said that they don't like it and that snipers will become more powerful because tagging becomes so much more powerful, but GeT_RighT is pretty much known for his ADADAD strafing


Haha yeah, I saw that!

VeryGames isn't very fond of the movement values either. In fact I don't know anyone on the European pro scene that is...

Surprised he doesn't want more tagging though, 1.6 had so much more tagging compared to GO.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I honestly think I have a good shot at getting on a semi pro team or at least competing. First person shooters have always been my forte but this game is by far the one im best at, only day 2 and I lead the leader board each match. Im sure with practice and as I become more familiar with it I might stand a chance. Would be awesome.if anyone is looking for people to practice on hit me up.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I honestly think I have a good shot at getting on a semi pro team or at least competing. First person shooters have always been my forte but this game is by far the one im best at, only day 2 and I lead the leader board each match. Im sure with practice and as I become more familiar with it I might stand a chance. Would be awesome.if anyone is looking for people to practice on hit me up.


As superficial as it sounds, just curious what rank you are.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> As superficial as it sounds, just curious what rank you are.


Not even sure bro. Just started playing. I don't see where it says that. Still noobish on a lot of things.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Not even sure bro. Just started playing. I don't see where it says that. Still noobish on a lot of things.


Are you playing MatchMaking? Thats where you'll find your rank, but you won't be ranked until you've played 10 games.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Not even sure bro. Just started playing. I don't see where it says that. Still noobish on a lot of things.


Yeah, try matchmaking. I just got demoted to Master Guardian Elite and regularly sit top on all noncompetitive servers.

The worst part is that I still own people who are Diminished Master Guardian, so I definitely feel like I should be higher...


----------



## DBEAU

You need to win 10 classic competitive matches through matchmaking before you get a rank.

I was only Nova 4 and sat on top of regular pub matches. Got demoted to 3 after a couple of matches with some jokers who were TKing and such. I only have maybe 30 matched under my belt though and I've won 25 of those.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Oh so is that the classic competitive mode? Don't see ranked. I was playing unranked I guess.


----------



## EPiiKK

Just picked up CS:S for 5€ on sale







Now that i got a chance to try to movement i must say, source movement felt a lot more fair, as there's no ADAD spam.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Oh so is that the classic competitive mode? Don't see ranked. I was playing unranked I guess.


Yup Classic Competitive! It's the only part of GO where you're ranked.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Yeah, try matchmaking. I just got demoted to Master Guardian Elite and regularly sit top on all noncompetitive servers.
> 
> The worst part is that I still own people who are Diminished Master Guardian, so I definitely feel like I should be higher...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but MM depends mostly on wins rather than place in leaderboard or indeed how good you are. I am usually on the bottom of the leaderboards, even while rising in rank because I guess I play well with the team, get the bomb down or that crucial smoke and get wins. As an example, it's pretty easy to get a lot of points by being competent and get rotaters by chilling mid on dust 2, but it really isn't going to help your team win.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but MM depends mostly on wins rather than place in leaderboard or indeed how good you are. I am usually on the bottom of the leaderboards, even while rising in rank because I guess I play well with the team, get the bomb down or that crucial smoke and get wins. As an example, it's pretty easy to get a lot of points by being competent and get rotaters by chilling mid on dust 2, but it really isn't going to help your team win.


Many claim its true elo and awhile back I remember some even making the call that it wasn't, as in KDR etc mattered. I know several people have stated that they have ranked up on a loss when they are top fragging and vice versa. I wish we knew who the ranking system really worked except I understand why they want to keep it a secret. There was a time not long ago where I would finish in the middle and took nearly 40 games to get a damn rank. Serious as could be. Got a lot better during the time(always playing with people several ranks higher, as I am lowest among my friends) and yet I would NEVER rank up. Not sure if I just maintained some sort of continuation of w/l... such as win 3, lost 1 etc. In a sense always canceling it out? Anyways I ranked up quite a bit since then so I am happy.

In terms of MM I am not that fond of it right now, trying not to complain though. I used to never solo as I always had the fear of being put on a team with South Americans(I am NA) or being kicked because I was with a team of 4. I never really did full premades, just would always make sure to have a buddy or two to avoid many problems. I finally ended up playing MM solo because no one has been on and I really wanted to start playing 5v5 and improving(mostly would play aim maps or goof around when no one was available), so I did. Don't do it, please don't. I did 3 solo's and despite having doing quite well as an individual you really need TEAMWORK! Game 1: d2 with a bunch of people who only talked smacked and bomb would go wherever the hell it wanted. lost 16-1(only got 1 because I can use glock). Typical griefing etc. Second game was on mirage and my team was a lot more helpful although none of them knew the map, especially b. No one knew where b was, how to defend it, any sort of attack. To have to explain how to push cat and use smokes to novas/ak's... WOW. Third game I carried for maybe the third time in my life with a bunch of slavics. Thank heavens I can speak a tad of russian. Why would I get matched with Europeans in the middle of the freaking afternoon!? Game went well, although it made me realize how much I miss playing with some kind of organization. Once they realized I was "decent" I was given the bomb every round and they just did whatever. We only did well as a team because of peoples individual skill. I am usually semi passive so I hate playing like that.

*Anyways sorry for the rant*. I would play some sort of pugging service(altpug, leetway, ESEA) except my computer would crash from any sort of alt tabbing or running any other clients.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but MM depends mostly on wins rather than place in leaderboard or indeed how good you are. I am usually on the bottom of the leaderboards, even while rising in rank because I guess I play well with the team, get the bomb down or that crucial smoke and get wins. As an example, it's pretty easy to get a lot of points by being competent and get rotaters by chilling mid on dust 2, but it really isn't going to help your team win.


Yeah, it's definitely not true ELO. I won't believe that. I think their currently strategy of basing it off wins is more reliable than some half-assed attempt to base it off multiple variables (which could or could not mean anything in certain games - for example, perfect smokes every round - what defines perfect smokes?
It's just too arbitrary to make any real decision out of, so wins is the most reliable - especially taking the collective ranking of the players in relation to yours can be very efficient, but it requires that matchmaking in the first place has matchmaked the players as close to perfectly as possible - one getting promoted because he once played with a cheater can skew the system, but so can a demoted player that just played against a cheater.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but MM depends mostly on wins rather than place in leaderboard or indeed how good you are. I am usually on the bottom of the leaderboards, even while rising in rank because I guess I play well with the team, get the bomb down or that crucial smoke and get wins. As an example, it's pretty easy to get a lot of points by being competent and get rotaters by chilling mid on dust 2, but it really isn't going to help your team win.


Here is some good info.

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2012/10/5565/

I believe it has to do with how many points you have during a match than winning or losing the match. I've seen people rank up when they lose or tie so It definitely isn't only wins. Whether or not their system is good or not is just an opinion since they can't really tell how "good" you are from anything besides points in a match unless there are actual people watching and determining this.

Although It would be nice if Valve came out and completely explained how this system worked. I've been fluctuating between legendary eagle master and supreme master first class and there doesn't seem to be much correlation to it. Sometimes ill be like 3rd or 4th frag and rank up, sometimes ill 2nd frag and get demoted. Although I've never top fragged on a team and been demoted, although I wouldn't be surprised if it could happen. It really does seem like it depends more on your frags rather than wins/losses or teamwork.


----------



## angrysasquatch

I remember seeing somewhere that it took the last X games into consideration when looking at changing your rank. Hence, if X is 5, then if you played really well for the last 4 of 5 games, then bomb on the last game, you can still rank up (on a loss).


----------



## The_Rocker

Guys, im building up a bunch of TCAdmin boxes to host game servers on as I have tons of hardware in the rack at the datacenter.

Heres my first CS:GO server is you wouldnt mind trying to get a game going?

node1.n1game.co.uk:27015

Im learning the new CS:GO server configs since its changed so much since CSS.


----------



## Geglamash

I just love it when people quite after two rounds in competitive match making.


----------



## paulerxx

Anyone know how to use SMAA in Counter Strike Go?


----------



## DBEAU

Bah, I made the mistake of joining a competitive match about an hour before I had to go somewhere. I think we lost 13 matches and then started making a really nice comeback. The score was 13-12 or something like that and I had to leave... no choice.. I felt really bad. Dropped my rank but I deserve it for that.


----------



## AlDyer

What are your ranks? Mine is the golden AK with the things.. Not the crossed AK's but one lower.


----------



## DBEAU

Eh, I was Gold Nova 4 and working my way up until I got into some language barrier/Tker matches and I'm down to a Gold Nova 2.

I honestly haven't had a good match in weeks.. I'm not surprised my rank dropped so rapidly.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> What are your ranks? Mine is the golden AK with the things.. Not the crossed AK's but one lower.


As of this second I'm legendary eagle master.

Although I've been supreme master first class. But you have one or two bad games because you're against a stacked team and then you lose it....

Here is a list of the ranks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It definitely helps to be playing with at least 3 people you know so then everyone will listen to strats and stuff.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Anyone know how to use SMAA in Counter Strike Go?


None that I know of. Honestly, you shouldn't be using any AA in FPS games as it adds a significant amount of input lag compared to other graphic options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> As of this second I'm legendary eagle master.
> 
> Although I've been supreme master first class. But you have one or two bad games because you're against a stacked team and then you lose it....
> 
> Here is a list of the ranks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely helps to be playing with at least 3 people you know so then everyone will listen to strats and stuff.


Supreme Master First Class, solo'd all the way up.









I don't think it's possible for me to get to Global Elite solo though it seems. I haven't lost in the last 20 games, and I have well over 30 frags every game.


----------



## AlDyer

For me it is the damn troll slowing down my progress. Lots of unranked and low ranks somehow end up into these matches. And yeah I've seen the rank list, but thx anyway


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> None that I know of. Honestly, you shouldn't be using any AA in FPS games as it adds a significant amount of input lag compared to other graphic options.
> Supreme Master First Class, solo'd all the way up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's possible for me to get to Global Elite solo though it seems. I haven't lost in the last 20 games, and I have well over 30 frags every game.


Maybe it's like in SC2 where it waits for you to get a loss to correctly estimate your rank. It may already internally have set your ELO at a certain level, but the rank accuracy might be too low to actually give you a valid icon.
All that is purely guesswork but that could be it. Global Elite is ridiculously high, and most of those who are that are cheaters, so it becomes harder to get ranked at that.


----------



## BreakDown

Im pretty sure i have seen my rank rise and drop in the span of 3 matches, i had a really good match, went from 2 stars to 3, had two bad matches, went back to 2 stars rank. I think it just takes into account your Win/loose percentage, it probably penalises you more for loosing against worse ranked players and wont penalise you as hard for loosing against better ranked players, maybe your K/D ratio is taken into account aswell. Thats my guess anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> I just love it when people quite after two rounds in competitive match making.


had 2 matches like that, one of those we actually won, but yes, those are bad.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> It definitely helps to be playing with at least 3 people you know so then everyone will listen to strats and stuff.


I just got done with a solo queue maybe 10 minutes ago and once again please remind me why I do it?! Was with a bunch of people who did random stuff against a full team of random BR's who used autos and p90s the entire match. We lost. Tell me again why we need 3 awp's as a t?! I am not a great player by any means(nova 3) and have to play on an horrible set up. Yet I carried our team which tells you something about solo games... we at least at my level. I usually play with ak's and occasionally a shield or eagle and don't do as great, although it seems to really help when I solo. I seem to have more skill... minus teamwork. Which means nothing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Supreme Master First Class, solo'd all the way up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's possible for me to get to Global Elite solo though it seems. I haven't lost in the last 20 games, and I have well over 30 frags every game.


How the hell?! Seriously major respect with that one, I don't think I could ever really do it. Like I said previously, solo is hit or miss. Either its 16-6 or its a close game and we end up losing as everyone wants to be the awp hero that can't awp at all. I guess I just have to stick with it. Will probably take me a long time to get to the higher ranks







Any advice for when someone who is a lower(nova 3) level solo's on mm?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Im pretty sure i have seen my rank rise and drop in the span of 3 matches, i had a really good match, went from 2 stars to 3, had two bad matches, went back to 2 stars rank. I think it just takes into account your Win/loose percentage, it probably penalises you more for loosing against worse ranked players and wont penalise you as hard for loosing against better ranked players, maybe your K/D ratio is taken into account aswell. Thats my guess anyway.
> had 2 matches like that, one of those we actually won, but yes, those are bad.


There was a discussion about this on the subreddit for GO about this maybe a week ago. If I can find the quote it explains quite nicely about how elo is assumed to work. Basically everyone is kinda admitting that it is more than w/l and has to do with kdr as well. From my experience this seems true. As for "just takes into account your win/loose percentage" are you referring to your career w/l ratio? From that discussion people made the clear point that your OVERALL w/l played no influence in ranking. So instead of say w 100, l 200, and then taking more to rank up because of that... I guess it is more like the w/l and performance for your current rank? So silver 1: 4-1 and decent performance... silver 2: 5-2 and then say you got to nova 1 and your overall w/l was worse. I think it still works the same to rank up?

Not sure if that makes sense. I just think it has to do with current win vs loss and individual performance.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> I just got done with a solo queue maybe 10 minutes ago and once again please remind me why I do it?! Was with a bunch of people who did random stuff against a full team of random BR's who used autos and p90s the entire match. We lost. Tell me again why we need 3 awp's as a t?! I am not a great player by any means(nova 3) and have to play on an horrible set up. Yet I carried our team which tells you something about solo games... we at least at my level. I usually play with ak's and occasionally a shield or eagle and don't do as great, although it seems to really help when I solo. I seem to have more skill... minus teamwork. Which means nothing!
> How the hell?! Seriously major respect with that one, I don't think I could ever really do it. Like I said previously, solo is hit or miss. Either its 16-6 or its a close game and we end up losing as everyone wants to be the awp hero that can't awp at all. I guess I just have to stick with it. Will probably take me a long time to get to the higher ranks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice for when someone who is a lower(nova 3) level solo's on mm?
> There was a discussion about this on the subreddit for GO about this maybe a week ago. If I can find the quote it explains quite nicely about how elo is assumed to work. Basically everyone is kinda admitting that it is more than w/l and has to do with kdr as well. From my experience this seems true. As for "just takes into account your win/loose percentage" are you referring to your career w/l ratio? From that discussion people made the clear point that your OVERALL w/l played no influence in ranking. So instead of say w 100, l 200, and then taking more to rank up because of that... I guess it is more like the w/l and performance for your current rank? So silver 1: 4-1 and decent performance... silver 2: 5-2 and then say you got to nova 1 and your overall w/l was worse. I think it still works the same to rank up?
> 
> Not sure if that makes sense. I just think it has to do with current win vs loss and individual performance.


I started at a much higher rank, so I completely avoid any Brazilians and trouble makers. I started off as a Distinguished Master Guardian if I remember correctly, which even then it was really ranking me incorrectly.

Start calling strats, if people don't listen in the first 2-3 rounds then don't even bother and play your own game. I really never had a issue having people listen though. I'd say one out of six games I may get a guy who doesn't listen.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I started at a much higher rank, so I completely avoid any Brazilians and trouble makers. I started off as a Distinguished Master Guardian if I remember correctly, which even then it was really ranking me incorrectly.
> 
> Start calling strats, if people don't listen in the first 2-3 rounds then don't even bother and play your own game. I really never had a issue having people listen though. I'd say one out of six games I may get a guy who doesn't listen.


I usually never have too much of an issue either with calling strats. I believe once you get to around eagle master and above all the people you are playing with want to actually win as well so there is more teamwork involved.

I feel like with lower ranked people, half want to actually play and call strats and win, while the other half of lower ranks wants to just do whatever with no teamwork and doesn't really care about winning as long as they can do better than everyone else. I feel as you get higher ranks the ratio of people who don't care about strats to people who do goes down a lot. So it almost seems to me that if you are a lower rank it is harder to win since half the people you will be paired with don't want to listen to any strats.

I started as eagle master so I guess my statement might not be 100% accurate but it seems like it easily could be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> None that I know of. Honestly, you shouldn't be using any AA in FPS games as it adds a significant amount of input lag compared to other graphic options.


Is this really true? I cap my fps at 130. Even with AA maxed it is still 130, so a frame is still being produced in 7.69ms with AA on or off so how would there be more input lag?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> Is this really true? I cap my fps at 130. Even with AA maxed it is still 130, so a frame is still being produced in 7.69ms with AA on or off so how would there be more input lag?


Curious as well.


----------



## paulerxx

I cap mine at 120, and noticed no issues between AA and AAx8


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> I usually never have too much of an issue either with calling strats. I believe once you get to around eagle master and above all the people you are playing with want to actually win as well so there is more teamwork involved.
> 
> I feel like with lower ranked people, half want to actually play and call strats and win, while the other half of lower ranks wants to just do whatever with no teamwork and doesn't really care about winning as long as they can do better than everyone else. I feel as you get higher ranks the ratio of people who don't care about strats to people who do goes down a lot. So it almost seems to me that if you are a lower rank it is harder to win since half the people you will be paired with don't want to listen to any strats.
> 
> I started as eagle master so I guess my statement might not be 100% accurate but it seems like it easily could be.
> Is this really true? I cap my fps at 130. Even with AA maxed it is still 130, so a frame is still being produced in 7.69ms with AA on or off so how would there be more input lag?


Any game produces added input lag when AA is on. Turn on AA, and play, turn off AA and then play. The slight delay in input is about equivalent to using raw_input in GO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> I cap mine at 120, and noticed no issues between AA and AAx8


Shouldn't be capping your fps at 120. You'll be missing some data, and unable to send some as well due to your FPS cap. Cap at 128FPS bare minimum.

EDIT:

http://i.imgur.com/FkloYRn.jpg

This update should contain movement as well as Silencer. I'm guessing other goodies as well.









Also de_cache completely retextured by FMPONE.
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=163589843&tscn=1374755809


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Any game produces added input lag when AA is on. Turn on AA, and play, turn off AA and then play. The slight delay in input is about equivalent to using raw_input in GO.


I might try that but I still don't see how it could cause lag. If it takes 8ms to render a frame without AA and 8ms to render a frame with AA how would you be able to tell the difference? They are rendered in the exact same amount of time.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> I might try that but I still don't see how it could cause lag. If it takes 8ms to render a frame without AA and 8ms to render a frame with AA how would you be able to tell the difference? They are rendered in the exact same amount of time.


Frames aren't all rendered that low, in fact 8ms is really low for frames to be rendered at. Take a look at frame latency benchmarks, and you'll see that no card is able to render frames at 8ms. 8ms is extremely low for frames to be rendered at, especially consistently.


----------



## DBEAU

Ugh... what a bad game. Tried to call strats and all and nothing but immature babble coming from my team. Finally I just shut up and play for myself. My team proceeds to shoot at me, throw grenades at me and talk trash to the other team the whole time. Then some guy blames me for getting in his way and calls a vote and I get kicked. ***


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Ugh... what a bad game. Tried to call strats and all and nothing but immature babble coming from my team. Finally I just shut up and play for myself. My team proceeds to shoot at me, throw grenades at me and talk trash to the other team the whole time. Then some guy blames me for getting in his way and calls a vote and I get kicked. ***


Yup, if people don't listen after the 2nd or 3rd round, don't even waste your time. People will just start to troll...

Have you tried Leetway, or ESEA? It's probably a better alternative.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Any game produces added input lag when AA is on. Turn on AA, and play, turn off AA and then play. The slight delay in input is about equivalent to using raw_input in GO.
> Shouldn't be capping your fps at 120. You'll be missing some data, and unable to send some as well due to your FPS cap. Cap at 128FPS bare minimum.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FkloYRn.jpg
> 
> This update should contain movement as well as Silencer. I'm guessing other goodies as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also de_cache completely retextured by FMPONE.
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=163589843&tscn=1374755809




There is a chance, perhaps a very strong one, and that it just wont be those changes. The new version of cache looks like it might be added to MM as well! I mean hell, the damn map looks official enough to be included into the mm map pool. I am pretty excited for this update just like everyone else









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Ugh... what a bad game. Tried to call strats and all and nothing but immature babble coming from my team. Finally I just shut up and play for myself. My team proceeds to shoot at me, throw grenades at me and talk trash to the other team the whole time. Then some guy blames me for getting in his way and calls a vote and I get kicked. ***


Yeah as someone stated above a lot of people see to play for frags and their own self. Maybe it was yesterday but me and a buddy were yelled at by two members of our team for smoking off crossing on d2 whenever we would take long a. I mean bished at like we were the scum of this universe. Why? WHY?! Because two people greedy with awps(first off, why two awps on t?) wanted to see who could kill the single guy on ele or plat. Really? I mean we had no problem fragging the guy, those two just wanted a competition who could frag the most first with the awp at a from long. After a short while we decide to not smoke crossing after explicitly explaining our reasoning, which was quite simple... nearly the entire time the ct awp would try to pick or watch up mid to see what our plan was. At the first chance he had to move to his spawn when he knew we would attempt to take long, well screw telling you, guess where he would sit? In spawn picking anyone who crossed. So the round we didn't smoke the dummies who thought they could run crossing without getting awp'd would get picked. Really stupid. Then of course we get bished at for not smoking because the guys in their little "competition" were not competent enough awp'ers to do anything.

From what everyone is saying this seems to mostly be a low level thing. People don't even bother with smoking because it prevents them from getting easy kills. I get it there is a time and place for everything but smokes are very useful, as I find at my level personally.

Whatevers =/


----------



## SeD669

When you guys say brazilians what do u actually mean?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> When you guys say brazilians what do u actually mean?


People from Brazil


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> When you guys say brazilians what do u actually mean?
> 
> 
> 
> huehuehuehue
Click to expand...


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yup, if people don't listen after the 2nd or 3rd round, don't even waste your time. People will just start to troll...
> 
> Have you tried Leetway, or ESEA? It's probably a better alternative.


The thing is I don't have very much time but I do like playing competitively so the matchmaking is right up my alley. Unfortunately, it doesn't always work very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> From what everyone is saying this seems to mostly be a low level thing. People don't even bother with smoking because it prevents them from getting easy kills. I get it there is a time and place for everything but smokes are very useful, as I find at my level personally.
> 
> Whatevers =/


Yeah, This is a Gold Nova 2 level issue we're talking about here. But games like these are what dropped me 2 levels to nova 2...

It wasn't so bad when I was Gold Nova 4 but at nova 2 its ridiculous.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> The thing is I don't have very much time but I do like playing competitively so the matchmaking is right up my alley. Unfortunately, it doesn't always work very well.
> Yeah, This is a Gold Nova 2 level issue we're talking about here. But games like these are what dropped me 2 levels to nova 2...
> 
> It wasn't so bad when I was Gold Nova 4 but at nova 2 its ridiculous.


Leetway, and the ESEA pug system takes no more time than Valve's matchmaking though.


----------



## SeD669

Oh ok. You talk about them like they all cheat?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Leetway, and the ESEA pug system takes no more time than Valve's matchmaking though.


Oh really? I figured it was some ladder system that you planned out matches and stuff. I'll have to look into it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Oh ok. You talk about them like they all cheat?


Well, there is the idea that Brazilians cheat more I suppose. They also don't speak English so it is annoying when they're on your team and you can't communicate. They have a reputation of being trolls and they also have bad ping and tend to lag.


----------



## SeD669

Ahhh OK I get it now. I hate to generalize but we do often get Chinese players on our servers cheating (not all of them but a high percentage do).
There are trolls everywhere I guess


----------



## Art Vanelay

Does anyone else here think that the Auto Sniper and P90 are ridiculously overpowered?

The p90 seems like it has a spread that is way too controlled, and really requires no skill to use.

The auto sniper is just ridiculous, though. You just point it at an enemy and hold the button down. If they aren't using an awp, they'll just be dead instantly.

Is there any up to date information on which pistols can one hit headshot people? I know the Tec-9 and Deagle can kill through a helmet, but I've heard that the P-250 and Fiveseven can also kill, which I am not too sure about. I'm also not sure if the Aug and Sig 553 can one hit people with helmets.

Also, what are peoples' opinions on AK and M4 vs Sig 553 and Aug? It seems like the Aug and Sig deal more damage than the M4.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> The thing is I don't have very much time but I do like playing competitively so the matchmaking is right up my alley. Unfortunately, it doesn't always work very well.
> Yeah, This is a Gold Nova 2 level issue we're talking about here. But games like these are what dropped me 2 levels to nova 2...
> 
> It wasn't so bad when I was Gold Nova 4 but at nova 2 its ridiculous.


I am in the same boat, I really like competitive play although MM works for me. I would use another pugging service(altpug, leetway, esea... mostly for scrims and such though. Forget pugging on there!) though I am holding off until I get a new computer, and maybe new internet. It takes too long to switch back and forth for anti cheats, clients, and other things. Pretty high chance my pc would crash and that takes a long time to get out of. I've only tried ESEA for a VERY brief time awhile back, was less skilled obviously, and I think even now I don't think I would want to pug on there. I mean so many people complained and complained(was like SEM at the time) that I didn't have the aim/game sense they did and many just played for RWS etc. Basically what MM is except they had 128 tic servers and such. Actually now that I think about it MM is less skilled/"put together", although it is significantly more civil in my experience.

About your comment on it happening at lower nova... I usually party up with mg/mg2's the majority of the time meaning I am the lowest rank. Usually the other team is a mix of nova masters and low ak's... that stuff STILL happens. I always make sure to type save and not to buy m4's etc the second round, making sure people know. That might seem a little stuck up or know it all to some, though like I said it happens quite a bit even higher up, and it really plays a role on the team for later rounds. Generally the people buying m4's second round are extremely cocky and mostly care about their individual performance. For freaking sake... we don't need a bunch of awps/p90s/swag7's to see how 4ks we can get. God damn I've never seen more 4k's or ace's since I started solo'ing.

This brings me a question... what is MM REALLY like for everyone else. Similar experiences? Right now I would rather stay with MM and it just doesn't seem what I remotely thought of it to be. When I was in the silvers I thought of the mg-mge's to be pretty decent and now that I play with them... really? I am now understanding why people say to use 3rd party options if you want to get better. MM could be better(128 tic and better map pool) although I just don't see how so many people earn these ranks. Freaking I always hear by ak's people have "better" aim, yet everyone is just running around spraying and praying... only to get so many kills. It seems like as I've ranked up most people have better positioning, rotations, and play a little slower/smarter. Still bad aim. I know aim isn't the end all be all though most of these ak's I know never dm or anything. Just play 5v5. Is that limiting them in anyway or should I be concerned once we are all mg2's-dmg?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Oh really? I figured it was some ladder system that you planned out matches and stuff. I'll have to look into it.
> Well, there is the idea that Brazilians cheat more I suppose. They also don't speak English so it is annoying when they're on your team and you can't communicate. They have a reputation of being trolls and they also have bad ping and tend to lag.


They also despise Americans. Quite some time ago a good friend of mine asked if anyone had mics during warm up right after we joined a match as a duo-queue. The other team of Brazilians went on a hate fest just because we were from the U.S. At the same time I have met some pretty awesome Brazilian players!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Ahhh OK I get it now. I hate to generalize but we do often get Chinese players on our servers cheating (not all of them but a high percentage do).
> There are trolls everywhere I guess


I thought 1.6 was still more popular in china due to all the non steam versions floating around? Not even sure if that is accurate.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does anyone else here think that the Auto Sniper and P90 are ridiculously overpowered?
> 
> The p90 seems like it has a spread that is way too controlled, and really requires no skill to use.
> 
> The auto sniper is just ridiculous, though. You just point it at an enemy and hold the button down. If they aren't using an awp, they'll just be dead instantly.
> 
> Is there any up to date information on which pistols can one hit headshot people? I know the Tec-9 and Deagle can kill through a helmet, but I've heard that the P-250 and Fiveseven can also kill, which I am not too sure about. I'm also not sure if the Aug and Sig 553 can one hit people with helmets.
> 
> Also, what are peoples' opinions on AK and M4 vs Sig 553 and Aug? It seems like the Aug and Sig deal more damage than the M4.


P90's are still too good, but are hardly a factor when it comes into high level play. All we can do is wait for the movement fix, which should also alter the accuracy of the weapons when moving. The current issue right now that makes the P90 so good is because you're able to ADAD.

The AWP is still better than the Auto in 90% of the situations you'll get into IMO. I do however see it as a much more powerful gun in low level play as people do not throw proper flashes/smokes.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> They also despise Americans. Quite some time ago a good friend of mine asked if anyone had mics during warm up right after we joined a match as a duo-queue. The other team of Brazilians went on a hate fest just because we were from the U.S. At the same time I have met some pretty awesome Brazilian players!


I don't see why anyone hates eachother for their nationality. I just hate playing with people from Brazil because their latency is problematic, and playing on a team consisting entirely of people that don't speak your language is horrible.

That said, me and a friend found a team of three brazillians who were really good at the game, and were more cohesive as a team than most people I've played with, in additon to speaking english fairly well. I'd take them any day over half of the teams I've been played with.

The worst game I've ever played was one where on Dust I, I ended with 30 kills, 16 deaths, while the next highest person on my team had 15 kills, followed by two people with less than 5 kills, and a bot. We obviously lost.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does anyone else here think that the Auto Sniper and P90 are ridiculously overpowered?
> 
> The p90 seems like it has a spread that is way too controlled, and really requires no skill to use.
> 
> The auto sniper is just ridiculous, though. You just point it at an enemy and hold the button down. If they aren't using an awp, they'll just be dead instantly.
> 
> Is there any up to date information on which pistols can one hit headshot people? I know the Tec-9 and Deagle can kill through a helmet, but I've heard that the P-250 and Fiveseven can also kill, which I am not too sure about. I'm also not sure if the Aug and Sig 553 can one hit people with helmets.
> 
> Also, what are peoples' opinions on AK and M4 vs Sig 553 and Aug? It seems like the Aug and Sig deal more damage than the M4.


P90 is very strong but any good player will just take the P90 users head off with an ak burst, if there's two guys spraying for their lives the p90 often wins against rifles unless the riflers get lucky









I think all pistols can one shot headshot whitout helmet. With helmet Deagle is the only one, P250 used to be one shot kill too but no more








I think Sig could be a good option while playing certain positions, but im too used to the rifles


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> P90 is very strong but any good player will just take the P90 users head off with an ak burst, if there's two guys spraying for their lives the p90 often wins against rifles unless the riflers get lucky


But when you get a rush with p90s at close range it starts to get ridiculous. Especially when you have 4 or 5 guys rushing with p90s because they don't know how to burst fire.

Quote:


> I think all pistols can one shot headshot whitout helmet. With helmet Deagle is the only one, P250 used to be one shot kill too but no more :


The TEC-9 is definitely a 1 hit headshot with armor as well. It's a horrible gun, othewise.


----------



## DBEAU

I generally use a 2 shot burst. Should I be aiming to land the first or the second shot on the head?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I generally use a 2 shot burst. Should I be aiming to land the first or the second shot on the head?


With the AK, I'd say try to land the first on the head, since the second isn't guaranteed to hit anything.

With something like the M4, you could land either. Since it's not a 1 hit headshot with armor, I would say to try for the second shot in the head and the first around the neck, since you have a better shot at hitting them closer to their chest.


----------



## gonX

If you aim just below their head with the M4, you're almost guaranteed a kill with a 2 shot burst.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> If you aim just below their head with the M4, you're almost guaranteed a kill with a 2 shot burst.


Unless you were moving at all when you fired.

When you go 0.01m/s, you are pretty much guaranteed to hit nothing with an AK.


----------



## gonX

I recommend using dynamic crosshair until you've figured out "moving" since letting go of a movement button doesn't mean you stop instantly.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I recommend using dynamic crosshair until you've figured out "moving" since letting go of a movement button doesn't mean you stop instantly.


I really can't stand the dynamic crosshair. It's so horrible to use. I just have a lot of experience missing shots due to movement because I was playing on my IBM model M for a while, which had enough latency that it made timing the mouse and keyboard impossible.

I do really like the updated static crosshair, though. I like how it has both bright and dark colors on it for contrast. I don't know why anyone would use the classic crosshair over it..


----------



## gonX

As long as the latency is static it shouldn't be an issue to coordinate mouse and keyboard







It's like driving stick shift.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> As long as the latency is static it shouldn't be an issue to coordinate mouse and keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like driving stick shift.


I guess that's true, but my method of clicking at the same time as hitting the other direction didn't work. Plus, you have to be as fast as possibly when you're peeking around corners.


----------



## Rickles

http://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/864974467543292884/

Will post this here, trying to get some attention for region locks.


----------



## The_Rocker

Anyone here fancy setting up some public CSGO servers for me? See this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1413550/are-you-good-at-cs-go-server-configs


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/864974467543292884/
> 
> Will post this here, trying to get some attention for region locks.


I signed that. There was some update a few months ago that made the lag compensation work really strangely with people that have a high ping.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hehe this is my first CS game and have been playing some over the last 2 days and I am enjoying it. Not aiming down site does take some time getting used too! How do you guys keep shooting accurate while on the move?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hehe this is my first CS game and have been playing some over the last 2 days and I am enjoying it. Not aiming down site does take some time getting used too! How do you guys keep shooting accurate while on the move?


My strategy has always been to turn corners while only pressing one movement button, so that I can press the opposite direction to instantly halt my movement, and be able to shoot.

The main strategy to be able to move and shoot is to not move while shooting. The only guns you can shoot while running are a couple SMGs and pistols are short range.


----------



## dipanzan

@dmasteR, I finally learned got to grasp this game a bit better now.









It's just that I was so used to Source/1.6, that I was holding corners wrong in GO all the time. You have to hold a bit further now, and not at the exact corner to compensate for the fast movement. Stopped playing competetive because I can't hit a thing @60ms and 64tick. Our local servers with 128tick feels much better. I just have to fix my awp now, but I guess it won't be like Source no matter how hard I try, or would it?







Thanks for all the help so far man, really appreciate it.


----------



## EfemaN

This helped me immensely. I had no prior knowledge of strafe stopping. I'm getting much more consistent performance with rifles.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> This helped me immensely. I had no prior knowledge of strafe stopping. I'm getting much more consistent performance with rifles.


Thanks for the channel! rep +


----------



## DBEAU

So get this...

I start up a comp match making like any other day. When I get it its all bugged out and won't put me on a team. Every time i push tab the Counter-Terrorist overlay pops up but it never puts me on a team. I can look around by my camera is locked in a random location. Almost everyone on CT quits except for these 2 guys with the same name. Finally I leave the match and then re-enter and It puts me on CT. I spawn, one of the guys with the same name says "welcome to the team" and they proceed to vote me off. Now I'm banned from competitive for 24 hours


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> @dmasteR, I finally learned got to grasp this game a bit better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that I was so used to Source/1.6, that I was holding corners wrong in GO all the time. You have to hold a bit further now, and not at the exact corner to compensate for the fast movement. Stopped playing competetive because I can't hit a thing @60ms and 64tick. Our local servers with 128tick feels much better. I just have to fix my awp now, but I guess it won't be like Source no matter how hard I try, or would it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far man, really appreciate it.


Not a problem bud, let me know if you need anymore help! :]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> So get this...
> 
> I start up a comp match making like any other day. When I get it its all bugged out and won't put me on a team. Every time i push tab the Counter-Terrorist overlay pops up but it never puts me on a team. I can look around by my camera is locked in a random location. Almost everyone on CT quits except for these 2 guys with the same name. Finally I leave the match and then re-enter and It puts me on CT. I spawn, one of the guys with the same name says "welcome to the team" and they proceed to vote me off. Now I'm banned from competitive for 24 hours


Should try Leetway (free), or ESEA









I feel bad for you, you've had really bad luck with MatchMaking it seems.









EDIT: Where are you from again?


----------



## offroadz

I am trying to find out online what hardware id need for a dedicated cs go server, but cant find anything specific on it, could anyone here shed some light on it for me. Would be run on windows server 2008.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Should try Leetway (free), or ESEA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for you, you've had really bad luck with MatchMaking it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Where are you from again?


Haha yeah maybe I will look into those other networks. I'm on the US East Coast right around Washington D.C.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Haha yeah maybe I will look into those other networks. I'm on the US East Coast right around Washington D.C.


Yep, should try Leetway then. You'll probably find higher skilled players as well on Leetway, can't confirm as I've never actually played it though.

At least you'll get to play on 128 tick servers. :]


----------



## Art Vanelay

I just met a terrible hacker in game. He was spinning around and headshotting people. This was just awful.

I've only run into three other people that were hacking to the point that I was convinced that they were hacking. Out of the 300 competitive games I've played, that's not too bad.

I recorded most of the round, which I will cut together with Yakety Sax when I have time.


----------



## EPiiKK

Just use the report function, when a few people do it, he will go to overwatch and gets banned


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Just use the report function, when a few people do it, he will go to overwatch and gets banned


He's definitely going to get banned. I was more annoyed at the other team for not kicking him than anything else. It should just be good sportsmanship to kick hackers.


----------



## captainmeow

Add "tybg" if you wanna play


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> He's definitely going to get banned. I was more annoyed at the other team for not kicking him than anything else. It should just be good sportsmanship to kick hackers.


Good sportsmanship is hard to find in lower levels of CS... :/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Good sportsmanship is hard to find in lower levels of CS... :/


It's hard to find at higher levels, since the hackers tend to progress pretty quickly before being banned. I've never been above the golden AK 2 rank, so I wouldn't know about the higher ranks.

The majority of people playing matchmaking seem to be horrible people.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It's hard to find at higher levels, since the hackers tend to progress pretty quickly before being banned. I've never been above the golden AK 2 rank, so I wouldn't know about the higher ranks.
> 
> The majority of people playing matchmaking seem to be horrible people.


Well the whole valve MM is full of dicks, so are ESL and ESEA at lower levels too. Good sportmanship might be easiest to find at lan or professional scene


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> This helped me immensely. I had no prior knowledge of strafe stopping. I'm getting much more consistent performance with rifles.


I must be borderline stupid and uncoordinated in every which way, for the life I me I cannot get movement down what so ever. I could practice in front of a wall for hours, doing it slow as hell to do my best to get it right, and still be no where close. I know how you keep it random to move one way and quickly tap the opposite, although I just can't get the coordination down. I tried thinking it as I was a being in a 3d world that had other beings to kill(they move too) and I can move nearly anywhere in this world(limited by walls/objects etc) and I have to keep moving though can only shoot while not moving. Not exactly strafing but its worked so far at my low rank.

I've played quite a bit in aim servers and I have decent percussion for my current progress but when I watch the top guys in these servers they simply have FAR SUPERIOR movement and strafing skills. I watch them and they don't exactly have the raw aim I would imagine. They just strafe a lot better than everyone else, keep the crosshair at head level, and time their taps/bursts correctly. I seriously feel like learning this would give my play style a serious advantage. Since I suck at spraying I really like tapping or doing bursts of 3-4.

Anyone, any advice to share? Has anyone had any success with using a walk key(maybe change bind) and using that in between steps?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Haha yeah maybe I will look into those other networks. I'm on the US East Coast right around Washington D.C.


Speaking of locations... I have pretty bad internet during the day, its 4g so while all the phone users are online it really slows down my connection. I am about .5 miles from the tower, though 500 people could easily be using it at a time with their phones, getting priority, simply because they have the expensive phone service and I have it for my house. I rarely ever get chicago servers in MM(I might get it once every few weeks) and it gives me the best ping, sub 80. The only way to get around it is to play really late at night, which is a inconvenience, or to switch to comcast. No other viable options. The thing is I need to do my best to hold out until I can get comcast which could take a few months. Anyway to maximize the chance of getting a chicago server? From pingtests and the people I play with I usually get a Dallas(95-105), NY(90ish), and GA or whatever the south one would be. And that is about 95-105 as well. And no its not my ISP, the simple explanation is too many use the tower at once during the day.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Well the whole valve MM is full of dicks, so are ESL and ESEA at lower levels too. Good sportmanship might be easiest to find at lan or professional scene


I have a few people I know that use ESEA quite a bit and people say there are dicks no matter the skill level, remember we're the community that mined people for bitcoins, and do our fullest to put each other down. I mean cmon, wasn't there a website to exposing some semi/pros personals lives? For WHAT purpose?! If your RWS is bad you should probably stop playing and go kill yourself... all because cs is the most important aspect of our existence.

I do understand ESEA has all the competition in NA but really. Personally I would currently only use ESEA for scrims/leauge if I was higher in skill. Wouldn't pay to play with some dicks(not all of em are) just have 128 tic servers. Leetway seems good and there is also altpug <- which is new so less people. Seems like a great community nonetheless!


----------



## Art Vanelay

I edited the best moments from that game I played uploaded to youtube.


----------



## Yumyums

dmaster, what do you think of altPUG?

http://www.altpug.com/


----------



## SeD669

Lol at the video.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Lol at the video.


He was so pro that he didn't even need to look at people to kill them.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> dmaster, what do you think of altPUG?
> 
> http://www.altpug.com/


Never used anything but ESEA. I really can't truly comment on Leetway/Altpug to be honest since I've never used either services. I just know all three services exist.


----------



## SeD669

Lol yeah. I will never understand why people are so annoying. What do they get out of cheating? Sad


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> What do they get out of cheating? Sad


A ban


----------



## DBEAU

It turns out Leetway is practically useless in the US. There was one active server and it never got enough people to start a match


----------



## EPiiKK

Yeah it seems that ESEA is the only one in the US, Ofc you could try and find games in IRC, no third party anticheat there tho but at least in my country many play fair in IRC PCWs


----------



## exzacklyright

"I went 48-13 in a game, lost, and got deranked. Makes sense."


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> "I went 48-13 in a game, lost, and got deranked. Makes sense."


That was my experience for at least 10 games in a row when I ranked down to 3 stars, except that I never save.


----------



## Yumyums

Nostalgie vs Anexis - Prague Challenge. Pretty good games you guys should check em out


----------



## EPiiKK

entertaining game and one of the best casters out there, really good stuff


----------



## Art Vanelay

And this is why I hate matchmaking.


I also managed to make it to double golden AK, got one win then one loss and ranked down immediately. That made me sad.


----------



## EPiiKK

That happened to me when i jumped to legendary eagle blablabla in one game and went down right after the next one








Then i fell all the way to dual aks and here i've been last 3 months or so... :/

I btw heard claims that the ranking system is based on how you perform against other ranks. Lets say you win against higher ranks you make progress to your next rank up.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> That happened to me when i jumped to legendary eagle blablabla in one game and went down right after the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i fell all the way to dual aks and here i've been last 3 months or so... :/
> 
> I btw heard claims that the ranking system is based on how you perform against other ranks. Lets say you win against higher ranks you make progress to your next rank up.


That's true. Likewise if you lose to somebody who is rated higher than you, you most likely won't go down in rank unless you were already close to doing so.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> That's true. Likewise if you lose to somebody who is rated higher than you, you most likely won't go down in rank unless you were already close to doing so.


Does that imply that it takes k/d into account? I've lost a lot of games where I had at least double the number of kills of everyone else in the game.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does that imply that it takes k/d into account? I've lost a lot of games where I had at least double the number of kills of everyone else in the game.


No I wasn't implying that, but frankly I don't know but from my personal experience K/D does not determine what ranking you get. Support players that doesn't have good aim but good tactics and nade spots can sit at the bottom of the score board at the end of the game and still help their team win.

Same with Dota 2 again - there's also some heroes that does not get a lot of kills, but might instead use their money on denying the enemy team vision, which does not give any assist, but does overall help the team a lot.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> No I wasn't implying that, but frankly I don't know but from my personal experience K/D does not determine what ranking you get. Support players that doesn't have good aim but good tactics and nade spots can sit at the bottom of the score board at the end of the game and still help their team win.
> 
> Same with Dota 2 again - there's also some heroes that does not get a lot of kills, but might instead use their money on denying the enemy team vision, which does not give any assist, but does overall help the team a lot.


Maybe I am just at too low of a rank, but I rarely run into people who actually try to use smokes effectively. It tends to be that as long as you aren't getting screwed over by your team, K/D tends to reflect your usefulness to the team. I think they should at least put something in the game that lets you keep your rank if you do drastically better than everyone else on your team, since your team obviously screwed you over if you have 40 kills and your teammates have 10.


----------



## EPiiKK

I tend to be bottom fragger of our team as i like to play the support role when we are 5 man. I don't feel like i would had made any less progress in rank than the rest of my friends, so i doubt the KD ratio effects hardly at all.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Is it just me or has the chicken AI somehow gotten worse lately?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Is it just me or has the chicken AI somehow gotten worse lately?


The same. There's just random spots they get stuck in sometimes.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Maybe I am just at too low of a rank, but I rarely run into people who actually try to use smokes effectively. It tends to be that as long as you aren't getting screwed over by your team, K/D tends to reflect your usefulness to the team. I think they should at least put something in the game that lets you keep your rank if you do drastically better than everyone else on your team, since your team obviously screwed you over if you have 40 kills and your teammates have 10.


Dunno, I still don't think K/D has any meaningful use in CS, and never has, since it's a tactical team shooter. It'd be like ranking someone on the amount of smokes they have thrown. Some kills are not that meaningful - a lot of variables come into play whether determining if a kill was an essential kill or a somewhat pointless kill - at higher skill levels there are obviously fewer "pointless" kills
Partially determining ranking based on, let's just say score (so that bomb plants and defuses also count as something), only tells part of the story. It might mean that some people would be more inclined to buy a rifle rather than something useful just to be able to get a kill or 2 that round - even though spending a 10th of the money on a smoke could have more game impact, which would not be rated by determining score, likewise with flashes.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Dunno, I still don't think K/D has any meaningful use in CS, and never has, since it's a tactical team shooter. It'd be like ranking someone on the amount of smokes they have thrown. Some kills are not that meaningful - a lot of variables come into play whether determining if a kill was an essential kill or a somewhat pointless kill - at higher skill levels there are obviously fewer "pointless" kills
> Partially determining ranking based on, let's just say score (so that bomb plants and defuses also count as something), only tells part of the story. It might mean that some people would be more inclined to buy a rifle rather than something useful just to be able to get a kill or 2 that round - even though spending a 10th of the money on a smoke could have more game impact, which would not be rated by determining score, likewise with flashes.


You're right that it doesn't really have that much of a use when the team is actually acting like a team, but when you have someone with double the kills/score of everyone else, despite the team losing, it seems like losing rank on that match would not be all that logical.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You're right that it doesn't really have that much of a use when the team is actually acting like a team, but when you have someone with double the kills/score of everyone else, despite the team losing, it seems like losing rank on that match would not be all that logical.


I've never personally de-ranked when I carried a team. Like I said, been a Supreme Master First Class forever, and it doesn't seem like I can solo anymore. Will need people so I can make it to global elite lol


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've never personally de-ranked when I carried a team. Like I said, been a Supreme Master First Class forever, and it doesn't seem like I can solo anymore. Will need people so I can make it to global elite lol


Damn, how do you get to that high of a rank? I suppose playing with competent friends more often would help.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Damn, how do you get to that high of a rank? I suppose playing with competent friends more often would help.


Solo'd all the way up actually lol.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Solo'd all the way up actually lol.


Maybe I just screwed myself over because I was fairly new to CS when I started, so I was one of those idiots initially, and it killed my rank progression. The last game I played, I was the lowest rank on the team and was the only competent person. I'm only golden AK II, though.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've never personally de-ranked when I carried a team. Like I said, been a Supreme Master First Class forever, and it doesn't seem like I can solo anymore. Will need people so I can make it to global elite lol


Damn, if you lived in Europe or closer to the east coast we could have played together. I'm DMG but I feel like the only thing lacking for me is aim consistency.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Damn, if you lived in Europe or closer to the east coast we could have played together. I'm DMG but I feel like the only thing lacking for me is aim consistency.


My aim improved *A LOT* when i started playing on headshot only servers. I usually do like 30 mins of warmup on them before i go play 5v5.
Unless you mainly play AWP i would give HS only a try


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> My aim improved *A LOT* when i started playing on headshot only servers. I usually do like 30 mins of warmup on them before i go play 5v5.
> Unless you mainly play AWP i would give HS only a try


I generally play a few matches of DM to warm up on. My rifles are ok but my pistols and my aim consistency is bad. I still aim really well compared to the people I queue up with, but it's not anywhere near the best I played back in 1.6.


----------



## dkL33t

Still have problems getting used to aiming with snipers. I'm very used to CS:S.


----------



## b0z0

I'm having withdrawals lol. My asus 144hz died, waiting for my rma


----------



## Art Vanelay

Does playing on a low resolution in this game give you some sort of an advantage? I know it does in 1.6 because the crosshair size shrinks. People told me that it helps in this game too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm having withdrawals lol. My asus 144hz died, waiting for my rma


That sucks. I tried playing on my laptop a while ago. It was a whole different experience, although that was more due to the screen size than the refresh rate.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does playing on a low resolution in this game give you some sort of an advantage? I know it does in 1.6 because the crosshair size shrinks. People told me that it helps in this game too.
> That sucks. I tried playing on my laptop a while ago. It was a whole different experience, although that was more due to the screen size than the refresh rate.


Absolutely not. There's no advantage in playing at a lower resolution in this game.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Absolutely not. There's no advantage in playing at a lower resolution in this game.


I think you are right. I play at 1280x960 on my CRT, so that I can get 120Hz. It also does 1600x1200 at 100Hz but that's not smooth enough for me sadly.

Some people are also just used to the lower resolution since they came from 1.6. Personally I think a lower resolution gives you nothing but a disadvantage.


----------



## GanjaSMK

The number one reason people played lower resolutions on pre-source versions of CS (aside from inherently better frame rates on lower end computers), including 1.6 and prior builds, was because at 640x480 the size of heads were much larger and easier to target. At 800x600 it was still mediocre, but at 1024x768 and up the heads were so tiny it was very hard to target.

I'm fairly certain it was all because of the game engine used (goldsrc).


----------



## zanzaa

Lower resolution won't give you any advantage in CS:GO (except performance boost, depending on your hardware), It's a lot harder for me to game on 800x600 (CRT monitor that I'm only using for FPS games because it does 120 Hz at the specified resolution) because I have a hard time seeing the difference in enemies and teammates models and I can't see anything clearly that's far away (this gets even worse in Quake Live when you're using FOV >100 at 800x600).


----------



## DBEAU

Wow... well... Just finished my first Leetway match and i'm kinda speechless.

I just happened to notice there was a PUG scheduled for tonight through the Steam Leetway group on a Chicago server so I jumped in. First of all we played against a team of Leetway admins. The server was horrifically laggy. I asked them what was up with the lag and they claimed that they get DDOS'd whenever they (admins) play. Funny thing is, it always lagged right at the moment they're team was breaking out into a given bombsite.

Now I'm not going to sit here and say there was shady things happening. And I must admit we got our butts kicked royally. But it was just a little fishy.

Overall, terrible experience. I don't think I'll bother with Leetway anymore.

Edit: turns out I was playing against the owner of leetway, "DNA". Not that it matters but I thought it was interesting nonetheless.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Wow... well... Just finished my first Leetway match and i'm kinda speechless.
> 
> I just happened to notice there was a PUG scheduled for tonight through the Steam Leetway group on a Chicago server so I jumped in. First of all we played against a team of Leetway admins. The server was horrifically laggy. I asked them what was up with the lag and they claimed that they get DDOS'd whenever they (admins) play. Funny thing is, it always lagged right at the moment they're team was breaking out into a given bombsite.
> 
> Now I'm not going to sit here and say there was shady things happening. And I must admit we got our butts kicked royally. But it was just a little fishy.
> 
> Overall, terrible experience. I don't think I'll bother with Leetway anymore.
> 
> Edit: turns out I was playing against the owner of leetway, "DNA". Not that it matters but I thought it was interesting nonetheless.


DNA and Leetway is pretty shady in general in my opinion, but people over at Reddit praise that, and hate on ESEA. Even though ESEA has done more for the CS community than anything that's still around.


----------



## exzacklyright

300+ fps. .. and still can't get smooth gameplay. No idea what it is.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 300+ fps. .. and still can't get smooth gameplay. No idea what it is.


Is it lagging or microstutter or what? Are you running sli/crossfire?


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> 300+ fps. .. and still can't get smooth gameplay. No idea what it is.


If you type "net_graph 1" in the console, are you seeing a high percentage of choke or loss? Any percentage of loss is really bad, and even 5+% of choke can cause issues too.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## imok

I really like to watch pyth play, just something about his style.

Here is another by sozu(another good player in his own right) that made a little edit about him:


----------



## last-

Pretty nice ace in my opinion. If only I could pull of headshots with the p2k like that.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice ace in my opinion. If only I could pull of headshots with the p2k like that.


that was ridiculous


----------



## EPiiKK

I think that clip was already posted here but not edited by tweeday, still such a great play


----------



## SeD669

Is it just me or is that a lot of blood? Dont think my cs has that much


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Is it just me or is that a lot of blood? Dont think my cs has that much


i think l4d was censored in Australia by making the bodies disappear and removing some of the blood. I wonder if they did the same with cs:go, mine looks like in the video.


----------



## SeD669

Hmmm I'll have to look into that when I get home. I think its more advantageous to have lots of blood. Often I bink people through doors/boxes but I cant tell if it was a hs or body shoot


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hmmm I'll have to look into that when I get home. I think its more advantageous to have lots of blood. Often I bink people through doors/boxes but I cant tell if it was a hs or body shoot


yeah, same here.


----------



## Blk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/366704260630589441


----------



## SeD669

Cant wait!!! So far the ak has been OP IMHO...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/366704260630589441


I never really saw the point of silencers. I get that they make it more accurate and do less damage, but it just either seems that you would either go with or without the silencer always.


----------



## last-

Silencer is pretty cool I guess. Only reason I will end up using it is out of habit from the countless hours I played CS:S.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I never really saw the point of silencers. I get that they make it more accurate and do less damage, but it just either seems that you would either go with or without the silencer always.


It's the main advantage of the M4 over a AK. There's almost no reason to use a M4 over a AK in GO currently. Can't wait for the next update, it's gonna be possibly one of the best updates for GO in a long time.


----------



## BreakDown

silencers dont hide you on the minimap right?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> silencers dont hide you on the minimap right?


Silencers should hide you on the minimap actually. Does anyone remember if it did in Source?


----------



## SeD669

I remember that I had more trouble finding silenced players than unsilenced. Just like dmaster said thats the only reason I use colts over ak's as a ct... currently if I can find an ak I always take it


----------



## SeD669

When is this update due by the way


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> When is this update due by the way


This


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's the main advantage of the M4 over a AK. There's almost no reason to use a M4 over a AK in GO currently. Can't wait for the next update, it's gonna be possibly one of the best updates for GO in a long time.


I'm not that high a rank (MGE/DMG) but I like the M4 more when playing offensively since its spray pattern is much easier to control than the AK, but the AK does the 1-shot headshots which can be pretty good on defensive long range.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I'm not that high a rank (MGE/DMG) but I like the M4 more when playing offensively since its spray pattern is much easier to control than the AK, but the AK does the 1-shot headshots which can be pretty good on defensive long range.


That's always been my thoughts on both of them, although the AK can be really good for offensive if you are good at peeking and know where to aim. I probably would prefer an AK in either position, though.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> When is this update due by the way


Possibly the 21th? It's GO's 1 year anniversary.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I remember that I had more trouble finding silenced players than unsilenced. Just like dmaster said thats the only reason I use colts over ak's as a ct... currently if I can find an ak I always take it


Exactly. If you played Source, you'd know the trouble of finding a silenced CT when playing de_train at B bombsite.







It was a nightmare if the CT was good and you were a terro checking for spots.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Exactly. If you played Source, you'd know the trouble of finding a silenced CT when playing de_train at B bombsite. tongue.gif It was a nightmare if the CT was good and you were a terro checking for spots. biggrin.gif


Spot on mate!
Both sites in de_train were horrible for me


----------



## Art Vanelay

Does anyone else think that only 8 rounds for overwatch is too few? I've found a couple of guys whom I think were wallhacking, but there was never enough evidence to call beyond a reasonable doubt. The only ones I can catch are the ones that are terrible at wallhacking and the ones that are using an aim bot.


----------



## dmasteR

cs:go ‏@csgo_dev 1h
This week's update also include a new way for the community to help build up prize pools at competitive CS:GO events. More info coming soon!

https://twitter.com/csgo_dev

So update this week! Yay!


----------



## Geglamash

Looks like CS:GO is about to go F2P


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Looks like CS:GO is about to go F2P


Well, I guess everyone's gonna be going off back to 1.6.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, I guess everyone's gonna be going off back to 1.6.


Why's that? This should make the community so much bigger. Should be good for the community if anything!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Why's that? This should make the community so much bigger. Should be good for the community if anything!


I doubt it will be good for the competitive community. Do you think it really helped TF2 when they added all of those annoying useless hats?


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Why's that? This should make the community so much bigger. Should be good for the community if anything!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I doubt it will be good for the competitive community. Do you think it really helped TF2 when they added all of those annoying useless hats?


I haven't been into cs that long and I understand how important this game going free could be but I do have a few "concerns" about the community. Anyone feel free to dispute these as much as you want, I would love to hear everyone's opinion on this topic.

1. The cheaters. I am pretty sure this is a concern for all of us, I get overwatch helps, but with the game going free it makes it a lot easier to cheat. Awhile back when people were speculating about F2P they always said TF2 doesn't have that many players who cheat. OK maybe it wont be as bad as we think, although this is a competitive game, and one with rankings. We know how every kid who plays any FPS today needs the highest rank. I have no problem with the whole F2P(if and when it happens) thing but MM and such needs to be paid or something like that. There are not that many cheaters right now in MM, but in cs any is more than enough, we don't need a big influx.

2, I think this makes me sound like a predacious douche but I am some what afraid of "that community". I would LOVE to see more people get into this game for competitive like I have and see how great it can be. Learning new skills and improving them is fun, you don't get good overnight, you have to work for it. I would hate to see people who play for dat YouTube money and crap like that. I don't know how realistic this is... but if people start viewing this as a game to troll around on, wow I would hate that. Once again I think MM should be paid(bring 128tic and I would pay whatever) or something to allow those to have nearly the same competitive experience they have now.

3. I am assuming these micro transactions will benefit csgo esports so I am totally all for that. Would defiantly put money into that. Only concern is how they mold into the overall game, does comp play really need silly items, hats etc? If they could find a way to support specific teams and such I am up for that as well.

4. How much do we think this will grow and what influence will it have on the current community?

I just hope it kinda stays like it is(core), makes positive changes, and helps our community grow. I am open to the change but at the same time, well admittedly I am little worried. I would love new people who love the game. I would hate to play with people who don't give any fuark. Happens enough now. So many times at mg-mge there are people who say they openly don't care about anything and only want to goof around in 5v5. "Keep on calling because I don't care what happens". I guess attitude. I know we can have some rude people, honestly, at the same time I am just afraid something will happen that it is probably going free. Only time will tell. Still open to the changes though.

Wont even be able to see them in action as I am on vacation


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I doubt it will be good for the competitive community. Do you think it really helped TF2 when they added all of those annoying useless hats?


Actually it did grow TF2 competitively. The competitive community has wanted CS:GO to go F2P since the beginning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> I haven't been into cs that long and I understand how important this game going free could be but I do have a few "concerns" about the community. Anyone feel free to dispute these as much as you want, I would love to hear everyone's opinion on this topic.
> 
> 1. The cheaters. I am pretty sure this is a concern for all of us, I get overwatch helps, but with the game going free it makes it a lot easier to cheat. Awhile back when people were speculating about F2P they always said TF2 doesn't have that many players who cheat. OK maybe it wont be as bad as we think, although this is a competitive game, and one with rankings. We know how every kid who plays any FPS today needs the highest rank. I have no problem with the whole F2P(if and when it happens) thing but MM and such needs to be paid or something like that. There are not that many cheaters right now in MM, but in cs any is more than enough, we don't need a big influx.
> 
> 2, I think this makes me sound like a predacious douche but I am some what afraid of "that community". I would LOVE to see more people get into this game for competitive like I have and see how great it can be. Learning new skills and improving them is fun, you don't get good overnight, you have to work for it. I would hate to see people who play for dat YouTube money and crap like that. I don't know how realistic this is... but if people start viewing this as a game to troll around on, wow I would hate that. Once again I think MM should be paid(bring 128tic and I would pay whatever) or something to allow those to have nearly the same competitive experience they have now.
> 
> 3. I am assuming these micro transactions will benefit csgo esports so I am totally all for that. Would defiantly put money into that. Only concern is how they mold into the overall game, does comp play really need silly items, hats etc? If they could find a way to support specific teams and such I am up for that as well.
> 
> 4. How much do we think this will grow and what influence will it have on the current community?
> 
> I just hope it kinda stays like it is(core), makes positive changes, and helps our community grow. I am open to the change but at the same time, well admittedly I am little worried. I would love new people who love the game. I would hate to play with people who don't give any fuark. Happens enough now. So many times at mg-mge there are people who say they openly don't care about anything and only want to goof around in 5v5. "Keep on calling because I don't care what happens". I guess attitude. I know we can have some rude people, honestly, at the same time I am just afraid something will happen that it is probably going free. Only time will tell. Still open to the changes though.
> 
> Wont even be able to see them in action as I am on vacation


Those who want to play MatchMaking could possibly have to pay to play MatchMaking. Buy CS:GO, and you get to play MM.

Hats, etc won't be a problem in competitive play. Leagues can enforce this, so it's not even a issue.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> I haven't been into cs that long and I understand how important this game going free could be but I do have a few "concerns" about the community. Anyone feel free to dispute these as much as you want, I would love to hear everyone's opinion on this topic.
> 
> 1. The cheaters. I am pretty sure this is a concern for all of us, I get overwatch helps, but with the game going free it makes it a lot easier to cheat. Awhile back when people were speculating about F2P they always said TF2 doesn't have that many players who cheat. OK maybe it wont be as bad as we think, although this is a competitive game, and one with rankings. We know how every kid who plays any FPS today needs the highest rank. I have no problem with the whole F2P(if and when it happens) thing but MM and such needs to be paid or something like that. There are not that many cheaters right now in MM, but in cs any is more than enough, we don't need a big influx.


When you actually become a part of overwatch, you will realize how ineffective it actually is, since you can only actually catch people that are extremely obvious. There's no way you can catch someone that's cautiously wallhacking with only 8 rounds of play.

If it becomes free, cheaters are going to be a disaster.
Quote:


> 2, I think this makes me sound like a predacious douche but I am some what afraid of "that community". I would LOVE to see more people get into this game for competitive like I have and see how great it can be. Learning new skills and improving them is fun, you don't get good overnight, you have to work for it. I would hate to see people who play for dat YouTube money and crap like that. I don't know how realistic this is... but if people start viewing this as a game to troll around on, wow I would hate that. Once again I think MM should be paid(bring 128tic and I would pay whatever) or something to allow those to have nearly the same competitive experience they have now.


if you want paid matchmaking, join ESEA.

Matchmaking as it is isn't all that great, due to the people who are either terrible or just don't care all that much, but that can be fixed with friends. I don't forsee a free community being very good for random matchmaking, since abandon ban times will not be much of a penalty anymore when you can just get a new account.
Quote:


> 3. I am assuming these micro transactions will benefit csgo esports so I am totally all for that. Would defiantly put money into that. Only concern is how they mold into the overall game, does comp play really need silly items, hats etc? If they could find a way to support specific teams and such I am up for that as well.


Microtransactions where why I stopped playing TF2. Hats were fun and cute at first, even if they did destroy the art style, but they kept adding so much stuff that it destroyed the game. If they add skins to every gun that you can randomly find and buy, it's just going to get really obnoxious, knowing how valve is.
Quote:


> 4. How much do we think this will grow and what influence will it have on the current community?


the community will probably either become a lot larger and less serious/competitive, or it won't have much of an effect on the community, at all.
Quote:


> Actually it did grow TF2 competitively. The competitive community has wanted CS:GO to go F2P since the beginning.


I stopped playing TF2 after the hats were everywhere. IMO, it's impossible to play a game competitively when you have hundreds of different guns and everyone is wearing obnoxious hats.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


http://tf2b.com/itemlist.php?gid=730


----------



## imok

Oh heavens. And thanks for the replies guys! I might consider another service(if valve doesn't do this) to play pugs and such. Will probably wait till I get a new pc though. I remember some saying F2P wont really grow the scene that much as those who want the game already have it. Probably a huge influx of casual players, although I would have to agree with what was just said... things might not change that much after all. I just hope this is for the better of the game, that is it.

And those knives. dafuq?!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Oh heavens. And thanks for the replies guys! I might consider another service(if valve doesn't do this) to play pugs and such. Will probably wait till I get a new pc though. I remember some saying F2P wont really grow the scene that much as those who want the game already have it. Probably a huge influx of casual players, although I would have to agree with what was just said... things might not change that much after all. I just hope this is for the better of the game, that is it.
> 
> And those knives. dafuq?!


A bigger casual player base is a good thing IMO. That's where everyone started, playing in pubs and then got into competitive play.


----------



## Geglamash

It should help the game and community a lot which is awesome!


----------



## SeD669

It will probably grow the community but it will ruin the game for me. I like CS the way it is. I like to take it seriously most of the time. the hats should stay with the cartoon games..... although I don't think they will be crazy enough to introduce silly stuff but who knows


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> It will probably grow the community but it will ruin the game for me. I like CS the way it is. I like to take it seriously most of the time. the hats should stay with the cartoon games..... although I don't think they will be crazy enough to introduce silly stuff but who knows


There's no hats. Just guns skins mainly.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> There's no hats. Just guns skins mainly.


PFFEW


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's no hats. Just guns skins mainly.


I wonder how ESEA will take this. I know that they have banned any kind of skins on their servers.


----------



## imok

Probably would not allow them for sure, it just doesn't fit the whole cs style. Have you seen some of those names of camos? I highly doubt they would be allowed in 3rd party services. If they do allow some of these cosmetic services in MM I foresee a decent amount of players switching to services like altpug/esea. Why wouldn't these other services capitalize on this and allow players to continue playing comp how they want.

I am all fine with them in casual play but tbh this game isn't the same silliness that tf2 is. I just don't think it fits the core gameplay of 5v5.

Still very curious what other changes(gameplay wise) will come along with this update?


----------



## Beefbud

As a long-time CS fan I welcome this change. It's not like the real hardcore CS players will have to intermingle with the FTP newbies anyways.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Looks like CS:GO is about to go F2P


How did you get csgo items?!??!?!


----------



## dipanzan

Did you guys check out the latest pictures on Reddit?


http://imgur.com/7oDIW


The m4 looks sweet!







I wonder if the USP is like the old Source, that is going to be even better.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Why wouldn't they just put both on the buy menu?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why wouldn't they just put both on the buy menu?


Wait so it's a separate weapon? Not an attachment?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Wait so it's a separate weapon? Not an attachment?


I suppose they're going for the realistic version where you fire subsonic rounds or something like that, so you can't just attach the suppressor to the gun.

I really don't like the looks of this.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Wait so it's a separate weapon? Not an attachment?


Silenced M4 is a seperate gun. 20 Bullets, Silenced and 150% reward.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why wouldn't they just put both on the buy menu?


Probably because once they start adding skins to the guns, you'll also be able to choose your guns with skins if that were to happen. Making the BuyMenu very cluttered.


----------



## SeD669

Interesting


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Probably because once they start adding skins to the guns, you'll also be able to choose your guns with skins if that were to happen. Making the BuyMenu very cluttered.


and that's another reason why I don't like the look of this.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Silenced M4 is a seperate gun. 20 Bullets, Silenced *and 150% reward.*
> Probably because once they start adding skins to the guns, you'll also be able to choose your guns with skins if that were to happen. Making the BuyMenu very cluttered.


What do you mean by 150% reward?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> What do you mean by 150% reward?


You get 150% of the money you would normally get when you kill a person. It's like how you get $1600 (I think) when you kill someone with an SMG.


----------



## DBEAU

Oh I see. Thanks.

I don't like the idea of it only having 20 rounds...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You get 150% of the money you would normally get when you kill a person. It's like how you get $1600 (I think) when you kill someone with an SMG.


600 for most SMG's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> and that's another reason why I don't like the look of this.


What exactly is wrong with being able to choose whats located on your Buy Menu?

Valve has been working on this Update with Ninjas in Pyjamas for quite sometime.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What exactly is wrong with being able to choose whats located on your Buy Menu?
> 
> Valve has been working on this Update with Ninjas in Pyjamas for quite sometime.


Well, I'd like the option to choose from every weapon on the buy menu. I think the possibility of having weapon skins seems anti competitive, though. TF2 also got really confused with all of the random crap that they threw into the game, and I don't want to see that happen.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, I'd like the option to choose from every weapon on the buy menu. I think the possibility of having weapon skins seems anti competitive, though. TF2 also got really confused with all of the random crap that they threw into the game, and I don't want to see that happen.


Although I see your point, how often are you actually going to buy more than two different rifles in a whole game? At least that's the way I think of it. I'm guessing there's going to be the option to be able to turn off gun skins, sorta like a MIN Models option.

EDIT: Just realized all rifles have 150% kill reward.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Although I see your point, how often are you actually going to buy more than two different rifles in a whole game? At least that's the way I think of it. I'm guessing there's going to be the option to be able to turn off gun skins, sorta like a MIN Models option.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized all rifles have 150% kill reward.


I didn't know they all had 150% kill reward. That's strange; it would seem like rifles should be the standard kill reward.

Sometimes I get frustrated with the M4 and use the Aug, since neither of them are quite what I want. I wish they would do something to make the M4 more effective, like a higher fire rate or more controllable recoil. If you can actually control the AK, the first 5 shots can actually be put on target very well at a medium range, and that makes it superior the the M4, in my eyes. Hopefully this new update will add something that can compete with an AK better.

I also wish that they would make the galil not terrible.


----------



## Blk

The update is LIVE


----------



## Art Vanelay

Oh god, I wish I didn't update my game. They actually added crates.


----------



## BreakDown

can anyone explain how crates & keys work? i know they are also present in TF2, but i have not played it very much, so i dont know how they work there either.

BTW: why is everyone not happy with the skins? i mean, if you dont like them, just ignore they exist, i dont get what is the big deal.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> can anyone explain how crates & keys work? i know they are also present in TF2, but i have not played it very much, so i dont know how they work there either.
> 
> BTW: why is everyone not happy with the skins? i mean, if you dont like them, just ignore they exist, i dont get what is the big deal.


It's gonna turn into TF2.


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It's gonna turn into TF2.


Not really, a bit of fun isn't a bad thing. Competitive gaming is still the same


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> can anyone explain how crates & keys work? i know they are also present in TF2, but i have not played it very much, so i dont know how they work there either.
> 
> BTW: why is everyone not happy with the skins? i mean, if you dont like them, just ignore they exist, i dont get what is the big deal.


It will only turn into TF2 if they add hats. Having skins on guns won't really make a difference.

As you play more and more you randomly receive "drops" of crates, where they are added to your inventory. I'm not sure if it's going to be exactly the same as TF2, but if so you will have an idea of what possible weapons exist inside the crate. If you want one enough and are willing to take a gamble, you buy a key from the Steam store for $2 and use it to open the crate. You will then receive a random item from the possible ones listed.

It's essentially a way for them to make money by using gambling and the desire to customize your character.

EDIT: Looks like this update breaks some gungame servers if you equip the USP or M4A1. I was playing on an unofficial gg server so it might still be fine in official servers. Once I got to the HK2000 it actually equipped the USP and would not advance further.


----------



## BreakDown

I see, so if i understood correctly, by playing i will recieve crates, which have a random item on them, i can purchase a key to open the crate and get the random item.

I think i wont be buying many keys then, i would like to have custom skins but not for 2,25€ per skin.

As long as the gameplay is preserved, i dont mind having skins and stuff like that, i dont think that alone turns the game into TF2.

What i dont know how i feel about is if CS:GO turns F2P. But that is another matter entirely.

BIG QUESTION: is the m4a1-s worth it? the silencer is very nice, but at the expense of 10 bullets on the magazine, and a smaller ammo pool... i dont think its that good.


----------



## Yumyums

So is it required to buy keys for the crate drops?? Or do they just give a higher chance of getting something and you can open the crates anyway with less chance maybe?


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I see, so if i understood correctly, by playing i will recieve crates, which have a random item on them, i can purchase a key to open the crate and get the random item.
> 
> I think i wont be buying many keys then, i would like to have custom skins but not for 2,25€ per skin.


You will probably also receive random items that you don't have to buy. The crates usually contain more unique or sought after items that people would be more likely to pay for. Also, the crates actually have a list of possible items (not just one item) and you won't know which one you'll get until you unlock it.

Applicable TF2 info here: http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Mann_Co._Supply_Crate


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I think i wont be buying many keys then, i would like to have custom skins but not for 2,25€ per skin.


People usually unbox crates for the chance of a rare/special item.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> BIG QUESTION: is the m4a1-s worth it? the silencer is very nice, but at the expense of 10 bullets on the magazine, and a smaller ammo pool... i dont think its that good.


Depends. If you're a sprayer, then you might want to stick with the m4a4, but if you're a controlled/accurate shooter, the m4a1 would be excellent.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boOzy*
> 
> Not really, a bit of fun isn't a bad thing. Competitive gaming is still the same


I felt like that when they first brought hats into TF2. Valve is gonna overdo this and ruin it. If they add a couple skins that don't significantly affect the visibility of guns, then that will be fine, but I don't see anything positive, and a lot of potential for this to go bad.

I think the default guns skins look fine. they might come up with a few cool ones, but I suspect that they will just go call of duty with this and add stupid tiger stripe paint jobs. I hope these skins won't be visible on peoples' world models, or at least only visible on the owner's world model, since some skins could be colors that have more contrast and make people more visible.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> You will probably also receive random items that you don't have to buy. The crates usually contain more unique or sought after items that people would be more likely to pay for. Also, the crates actually have a list of possible items (not just one item) and you won't know which one you'll get until you unlock it.
> 
> Applicable TF2 info here: http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Mann_Co._Supply_Crate


Alright, that makes more sense. thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> People usually unbox crates for the chance of a rare/special item.
> Depends. If you're a sprayer, then you might want to stick with the m4a4, but if you're a controlled/accurate shooter, the m4a1 would be excellent.


I will play with it before i decide one way or another, but i like being able to spray randomly, lets say im playing dust 2, if i think there is a player on double doors, i like to be able to spray through the doors some bullets, and not worry about reloading because i still have enough bullets left in case he pushes.

Does the silencer keep you off the minimap?

EDIT: here you can see some of the skins, some look alright, but most of them look way overdone to me, i like the verigo AK.
The link also explains that some skins can only be aquired through purchasing keys, but most of them are random.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> EDIT: here you can see some of the skins, some look alright, but most of them look way overdone to me, i like the verigo AK.
> The link also explains that some skins can only be aquired through purchasing keys, but most of them are random.


maybe I'll go subscribe to ESEA and play 1.6 again. Those are horrific.


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> maybe I'll go subscribe to ESEA and play 1.6 again. Those are horrific.


You seem to be overreacting a bit. If you're worried about pubs getting ruined, well.. they're pubs. I'm sure competitive servers can be configured so that default skins and weapons must be used. These updates freshen up the game for the casual players out there while maintaining backward compatibility with competitive play. It's the best of both worlds.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> You seem to be overreacting a bit. If you're worried about pubs getting ruined, well.. they're pubs. I'm sure competitive servers can be configured so that default skins and weapons must be used. These updates freshen up the game for the casual players out there while maintaining backward compatibility with competitive play. It's the best of both worlds.


Well, I think that making everyone's gun a bright color could be considered somewhat of an advantage. If they just disable skins in competitive servers or make it so the skins only work when they are in the hands of the owner of that skin, then that would be alright.


----------



## RussianC

Personalize your weapon. As long as the mechanics are the same/improved to source then I am perfectly happy with any way they go.


----------



## RussianC

G500 mouse double click.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, I think that making everyone's gun a bright color could be considered somewhat of an advantage. If they just disable skins in competitive servers or make it so the skins only work when they are in the hands of the owner of that skin, then that would be alright.


Not everyone has to use a colored skin gun though. If anything, the users who don't use it will have the advantage.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Is it just me or is the default crosshair different now? Seems like the grey part is less dark. I liked the dark grey, it made the crosshair more visible on a light surface.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not everyone has to use a colored skin gun though. If anything, the users who don't use it will have the advantage.


Well, if you make everyone's gun bright orange, it's gonna make everyone a lot easier to spot.


----------



## abombthecoder

how does this game run with 4770k integrated graphics?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Is it just me or is the default crosshair different now? Seems like the grey part is less dark. I liked the dark grey, it made the crosshair more visible on a light surface.
> Well, if you make everyone's gun bright orange, it's gonna make everyone a lot easier to spot.


You're not forced to use a bright orange gun. You can keep on using your regular skinned gun, and if those who choose to use a bright orange skinned gun, let them! They're the one's with the disadvantage, not you.



NiP at Valve's HQ Office beta testing :]


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're not forced to use a bright orange gun. You can keep on using your regular skinned gun, and if those who choose to use a bright orange skinned gun, let them! They're the one's with the disadvantage, not you.


So when you equip a skin, it only equips the skin on your gun and not on anyone else's gun in the game? That was my main worry.

If they do player model skins, that would be really bad, unless they add an option to disable peoples' skins.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> So when you equip a skin, it only equips the skin on your gun and not on anyone else's gun in the game? That was my main worry.
> 
> If they do player model skins, that would be really bad, unless they add an option to disable peoples' skins.


Correct. If you equip a skin, it's only for your gun, and no one else.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct. If you equip a skin, it's only for your gun, and no one else.


Can you disable them entirely if you want to?

Also, what the hell did they do the default crosshair. I think it looks different, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're not forced to use a bright orange gun. You can keep on using your regular skinned gun, and if those who choose to use a bright orange skinned gun, let them! They're the one's with the disadvantage, not you.
> 
> 
> 
> NiP at Valve's HQ Office beta testing :]


Played with them and Vitaliy for a few hours this morning; really chill guys and fun to play with.
This update has been awesome!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Can you disable them entirely if you want to?
> 
> Also, what the hell did they do the default crosshair. I think it looks different, but I'm not sure.


Default crosshair has not changed.

I'm unsure if you're able to disable. Honestly though, why wouldn't you want the advantage against a player using a bright orange awp?









Guys, NiP was a huge part of this update and they were helping for months. They wouldn't just sabotage the game, seeing as how they love the same game...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Default crosshair has not changed.
> 
> I'm unsure if you're able to disable. Honestly though, why wouldn't you want the advantage against a player using a bright orange awp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, NiP was a huge part of this update and they were helping for months. They wouldn't just sabotage the game, seeing as how they love the same game...


A bright orange AWP is just too obnoxious for me. As much of an advantage as it gives me, I don't really want to stare at the end of a deagle with flames painted on it. I don't want the game having dumber paint schemes than Call of Duty.

I think they thickened the side wings of the default crosshair and made the grey lighter. I'm not really sure though; I could just be seeing things.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> A bright orange AWP is just too obnoxious for me. As much of an advantage as it gives me, I don't really want to stare at the end of a deagle with flames painted on it. I don't want the game having dumber paint schemes than Call of Duty.
> 
> I think they thickened the side wings of the default crosshair and made the grey lighter. I'm not really sure though; I could just be seeing things.


Have you actually seen it in game? You'll hardly even notice it. I honestly think you're overreacting.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you actually seen it in game? You'll hardly even notice it. I honestly think you're overreacting.


I'm still going off my experience in TF2 where the new hats were extremely noticable. They really ruined the art style of that game quickly.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm still going off my experience in TF2 where the new hats were extremely noticable. They really ruined the art style of that game quickly.


Never mind, I kept thinking you we're talking about Classic Crosshair. Yes Default GO crosshair aka cl_crosshairstyle 1 is different.


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm still going off my experience in TF2 where the new hats were extremely noticable. They really ruined the art style of that game quickly.


Yes, the hats really drastically changed the super serious cartoonish art styling of TF2.









Let's all just refrain from the preemptive reactions until these skins actually hit and we can see firsthand what the changes do. I'm pretty pleased with this update so far and just hoping that the GunGame issues get resolved somewhat quickly.


----------



## BreakDown

Humm... so NiP are the best team around... they help valve with their game... maybe NiP gets to know how the engine works better than other teams that are not exposed to valve as much? giving them a bit of an advantage? speculation!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Never mind, I kept thinking you we're talking about Classic Crosshair. Yes Default GO crosshair aka cl_crosshairstyle 1 is different.


That's disappointing. I liked the previous crosshair. The light and dark colors together really helped it be visible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Yes, the hats really drastically changed the super serious cartoonish art styling of TF2.


TF2 had a unique art style that wasn't augmented by random silly hats.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Do you guys see why I don't like this update?


----------



## DBEAU

Wasn't there some movement changes they were working on?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Wasn't there some movement changes they were working on?


From what I've heard, that's still in progress. They need to do something about that, as well as the latency compensation because together, they give someone peeking a huge advantage that they shouldn't have.


----------



## Skylit

http://cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/597012133355100432/A528F989614161563090EF1EC99B0F0AF4D3C3F3/

Got a case from MM today. Don't mind if it helps eSports. Wish it was M4/AK.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Do you guys see why I don't like this update?


I frankly don't. It's just a skin. It's like saying that other people aren't allowed to drive in pink cars, because it's distracting.


----------



## SeD669

Actually Art this may work in your favor








If you stick to the basic guns and everyone else is running around with bright pink or purple guns, you my friend have the advantage.
I think the only time it will affect me negatively is if someone buys camo gear.... like really hard-to-see camo gear. Otherwise people going crazy with colors only make it harder for themselves


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I frankly don't. It's just a skin. It's like saying that other people aren't allowed to drive in pink cars, because it's distracting.


I'm not saying that other people shouldn't be able to do this, I'm just amazed at how ugly some of these skins are. Looking at these, I'm expecting the game to turn into TF2, where it has just become needlessly confused with too many items.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Actually Art this may work in your favor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you stick to the basic guns and everyone else is running around with bright pink or purple guns, you my friend have the advantage.
> I think the only time it will affect me negatively is if someone buys camo gear.... like really hard-to-see camo gear. Otherwise people going crazy with colors only make it harder for themselves


I just hope they make an option to disable it entirely. While that might be enjoyable on a pub, I don't really want that stuff in my competitive games.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> I just hope they make an option to disable it entirely. While that might be enjoyable on a pub, I don't really want that stuff in my competitive games.


I'm sure they will brother just don't get too disappointed before you even try... you may find you got worked up for nothing. Think happy thoughts








I have a feeling competitive will not include this stuff


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I'm sure they will brother just don't get too disappointed before you even try... you may find you got worked up for nothing. Think happy thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling competitive will not include this stuff


I dunno, my experiences with valve development in the past is that everything tends to get worse over time. Borderless window mode still isn't usable, and I really miss it; Actual Multiple Monitors can get really glitchy.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I dunno, my experiences with valve development in the past is that everything tends to get worse over time. Borderless window mode still isn't usable, and I really miss it; Actual Multiple Monitors can get really glitchy.


What do you mean by it's not usable? I just used it recently.


----------



## BreakDown

after playing, the m4a1-s has a big problem, ammo pool, not magazine size, but the amount of ammo, its too small. ive been runing out of ammo freequently with this weapon, it didnt happen with other weapons nearly as much at all.


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> after playing, the m4a1-s has a big problem, ammo pool, not magazine size, but the amount of ammo, its too small. ive been runing out of ammo freequently with this weapon, it didnt happen with other weapons nearly as much at all.


Not sure how it was in 1.6 but think that the small ammo pool really works with you using the gun as a precision medium/longrange rifle and not a spraying weapon like the m4a4. Conserve your ammo, don't stupidly give away where you are, that sort of thing.

Also, I really haven't noticed other people using gun skins except when I pick up their gun so far. It seems like they're generally really cool for you and totally unoticeable for everyone else (haven't come across anything ridiculous like a solid orange or purple gun though








,mostly patterns/logos )


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What do you mean by it's not usable? I just used it recently.


The stutter has been so bad on my game when I use it in borderless window that 120FPS feels like 30. It's just unusably stuttery for me, and has been that way for a while.


----------



## Rickles

Oh man, I concur with eyefinity taking a dump lately.. went from 13.6 (should have stayed there) to 13.8 (16 fps in menus? and about 30 fps in game and in GW2) to 13.5 (~80 fps) back to 13.6 (back to 80-127).

Hopefully when they get frame pacing for eyefinity i am not stuck at 30 fps.

Skins don't bother me, lower ammo seems about right considering the cost, I just wish the USP had 12 more bullets as it is not a great picking pistol and you have no where near the ammo to spray.


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The stutter has been so bad on my game when I use it in borderless window that 120FPS feels like 30. It's just unusably stuttery for me, and has been that way for a while.


That's gotta be a problem with your system. It is silky smooth for me. Do you have issues with other games having poor performance in windowed modes?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> That's gotta be a problem with your system. It is silky smooth for me. Do you have issues with other games having poor performance in windowed modes?


I haven't tried many other games in windowed mode. I can't imagine why it would break like this.


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I haven't tried many other games in windowed mode. I can't imagine why it would break like this.


Well then, let's not blame Valve. Based on some quick Googling, it appears that SLI + windoed mode can be flaky. That could be the main problem. Additional things to try would be to set your nVidia 3D setting "Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration" to "Single display performance mode". Also try setting compatibility properties on csgo.exe to disable desktop composition and aero.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Oh man, I am loving this update already.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Well then, let's not blame Valve. Based on some quick Googling, it appears that SLI + windoed mode can be flaky. That could be the main problem. Additional things to try would be to set your nVidia 3D setting "Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration" to "Single display performance mode". Also try setting compatibility properties on csgo.exe to disable desktop composition and aero.


I'll try that.


----------



## DBEAU

Interesting article here from Get_Right about the new update - http://www.tv6.se/blog/getright/new-era-counter-strikego

Here's a note from the end of the article -
Quote:


> P.S
> Worth mentioning is that todays update has taken a year to finish, and for you critics they are still working on:
> Deagle
> Movement
> In game color and readability
> General pistol balance (Glock in particular atm)
> Biggest pronlems with changing movement and pistol balance is that different opinions always clash.


----------



## EvilDevil

Well, this game is dead for me. ggwp


----------



## EPiiKK

Have the eu servers been ok for you folks? Today i had massive issues with lagging and really bad hit reg on 2/3 of my games...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Have the eu servers been ok for you folks? Today i had massive issues with lagging and really bad hit reg on 2/3 of my games...


Yeah, I've also had really odd hit reg on the MM servers after the latest update. No lag though, and no choke/loss etc.

The "var" number in the netgraph seems to have increased after the update though.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Wow this update is horrible, regardless of the skins. The M4A1+S is unbelievably overpowered. The first 5 shots of a burst basically hit within a torso sized target at almost any distance, and the USP+S basically has no recoil whatsoever and fires nearly perfectly when you're running. It feels like I am playing COD.

I'm also getting 80 FPS on maps where I'd normally get 240-300 FPS constant.

There are a ton of bugs all over the place as well. I can't believe they released this update in this state; this is EA level bad.


----------



## Skylit

Yet, I rather buy a P2000 and M4A4


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Yet, I rather buy a P2000 and M4A4


You actually prefer the P2000? The USP is superior to it in every way that I can see.

The new M4 may be debatable, but it certainly takes less skill to use than the other rifles.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Have the eu servers been ok for you folks? Today i had massive issues with lagging and really bad hit reg on 2/3 of my games...


Same here.


----------



## abombthecoder

anyone know how a 4770k with integrated graphics will perform?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> anyone know how a 4770k with integrated graphics will perform?


Not very well, you need at least a low end video card like a 550ti.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Wow this update is horrible, regardless of the skins. The M4A1+S is unbelievably overpowered. The first 5 shots of a burst basically hit within a torso sized target at almost any distance, and the USP+S basically has no recoil whatsoever and fires nearly perfectly when you're running. It feels like I am playing COD.
> 
> I'm also getting 80 FPS on maps where I'd normally get 240-300 FPS constant.
> 
> There are a ton of bugs all over the place as well. I can't believe they released this update in this state; this is EA level bad.


SLI may be bugged in GO currently, I suggest turning off SLI for the time being.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> SLI may be bugged in GO currently, I suggest turning off SLI for the time being.


I did and it seems to be fixed. SLI seems to have broken the game in a number of ways, in the past.

There are plenty of people complaining about performance on the steam forums, so it seems like it's not just SLI setups that are going bad.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Since when has E-begging been acceptable?
> 
> It's also against the ToS, so you should probably delete it, in case a mod wanders in here.


I'm just saying its better to tell someone "sorry mate I cant help you" or "you shouldn't be asking that in these forums", instead of calling people pathetic. Its just a bit nicer. I've seen so many people quit the forums because of these things and I haven't even been here that long.
It costs nothing to be polite right








Maybe I'm just in too good a mood today lol

Quote:


> SLI may be bugged in GO currently, I suggest turning off SLI for the time being.


Mine did act up a little a few weeks back but now its running smooth. FPS was all over the place lol.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> There are plenty of people complaining about performance on the steam forums, so it seems like it's not just SLI setups that are going bad.


Here in AUS servers there have been people complaining too







such a shame because the game has been running so good since it came out


----------



## dmasteR

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=esports&d=comments&id=13020

ESEA S14 LAN Broadcast Guide


----------



## dipanzan

Hey guys is it worth opening the cases? I only use M4A4/AK47 or P250, but I guess this whole thing is random- I got a MAG-7 which I don't even use and a 5-7 Jungle skin which I don't use either.


----------



## EPiiKK

Well if you care for the skins and all go ahead








My friend opened over 120 chests in tf2 got one good item...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Hey guys is it worth opening the cases? I only use M4A4/AK47 or P250, but I guess this whole thing is random- I got a MAG-7 which I don't even use and a 5-7 Jungle skin which I don't use either.


You can sell crates on the market place for like $3.50 each. That's not a bad deal, considering that they take no effort to get.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Hey guys is it worth opening the cases? I only use M4A4/AK47 or P250, but I guess this whole thing is random- I got a MAG-7 which I don't even use and a 5-7 Jungle skin which I don't use either.


Depends, crates go for a decent amount of money, but rare gun skins go for even more! You'll have to try your luck though!









Current Peak
44,165 46,273 Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

Pretty good, ever since this update, there's been a pretty big increase in players, hopefully it stays like this!


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Well if you care for the skins and all go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend opened over 120 chests in tf2 got one good item...


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You can sell crates on the market place for like $3.50 each. That's not a bad deal, considering that they take no effort to get.


Not sure if I'll sell it, the eSports 2013 case I got has a sick p250 skin which I want, but it's luck of the draw.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Depends, crates go for a decent amount of money, but rare gun skins go for even more! You'll have to try your luck though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Peak
> 44,165 46,273 Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
> 
> Pretty good, ever since this update, there's been a pretty big increase in players, hopefully it stays like this!


Yeah. The player pool increased significantly, hope valve fixes the remaining problems.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## kmac20

Does anyone else feel like this update will break the game? I mean the guns are different prices and everything.....


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this update will break the game? I mean the guns are different prices and everything.....


What?


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this update will break the game? I mean the guns are different prices and everything.....


The skins have no effect ingame.


----------



## AlDyer

I think he means the M4A1 but I don't see it breaking the game. Confusing question anyway


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this update will break the game? I mean the guns are different prices and everything.....


We'll see this weekend for sure. ESEA LAN, should give a pretty good understanding on how people feel about the M4A1-Silencer, and the USP-Silencer.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I think he means the M4A1 but I don't see it breaking the game. Confusing question anyway


The USP kinda does. The USP has call of duty level recoil.


----------



## SeD669

IMHO The game hasn't changed much. Now the M4A1 can compete with the AK








And I have seen a couple of skins but it really doesn't affect gameplay


----------



## BreakDown

I liked the update honestly, new guns are nice.

I would like to see an option to disable skins entirely from your end, you will only see the default skins on any gun. I would personally not use that feature, but it would please all the people that are upset by the skins.

Anyhow, the bottom line is, skins do not affect gameplay, so its fine, if these kind of things brings new players or make people who already own the game come back, its a good thing.

Plus, one year after the release of CSGO we are still getting updates, which have been mostly quite good, this is only a good thing, it shows the devs support the game AND that they plan on keep doing it.

BTW: for people stating the new silenced weapons are OP, im not sure if that is the case, but if it is, im sure valve is working on fixing/balancing the issue right away.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The USP kinda does. The USP has call of duty level recoil.


Recoil is good but the bullet spread isn't. I like the Glock better, but the USP is a massive step in the right direction.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Recoil is good but the bullet spread isn't. I like the Glock better, but the USP is a massive step in the right direction.


Well, the bullet spread while running seems like it's too good.


----------



## AlDyer

Tbh I feel like the glock is still better than the usp but I'll have to get used to it maybe..


----------



## kmac20

I definitely think the silenced m4 is overpowered, especially considering it costs less money...

Also I've never once thought the glock was better than the CT pistols.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I definitely think the silenced m4 is overpowered, especially considering it costs less money...
> 
> Also I've never once thought the glock was better than the CT pistols.


The glock is definitely better than the default CT pistol pre update if you didn't have any kevlar. About the m4a1 being OP, I don't really think that way. Sure it costs less money, but also a smaller clip(ammo pool) which makes it a bad choice if you want to spam spots, lets say nuke where in Source people used to spam hut from different angles and the T's couldn't guess much.







The new m4 definitely has a better spray(easier to handle the recoil) but I prefer the m4a4 for picking, 1 shots if I'm playing aggressive.


----------



## AlDyer

I'm not sure, but I think they just released a patch slightly nerfing the silenced guns. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I liked the update honestly, new guns are nice.
> 
> I would like to see an option to disable skins entirely from your end, you will only see the default skins on any gun. I would personally not use that feature, but it would please all the people that are upset by the skins.
> 
> Anyhow, the bottom line is, skins do not affect gameplay, so its fine, if these kind of things brings new players or make people who already own the game come back, its a good thing.
> 
> Plus, one year after the release of CSGO we are still getting updates, which have been mostly quite good, this is only a good thing, it shows the devs support the game AND that they plan on keep doing it.
> 
> BTW: for people stating the new silenced weapons are OP, im not sure if that is the case, but if it is, im sure valve is working on fixing/balancing the issue right away.


To be honest, when I first heard about the skins I was a bit afraid. Now I don't really care, I can barely notice them in-game, so it's cool.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> The glock is definitely better than the default CT pistol pre update if you didn't have any kevlar. About the m4a1 being OP, I don't really think that way. Sure it costs less money, but also a smaller clip(ammo pool) which makes it a bad choice if you want to spam spots, lets say nuke where in Source people used to spam hut from different angles and the T's couldn't guess much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new m4 definitely has a better spray(easier to handle the recoil) but I prefer the m4a4 for picking, 1 shots if I'm playing aggressive.


The only thing you really lose with it is the ability to spam. the m4+s is still way too controllable, compared to the other guns.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I just found this video:





I'd embed it, but I forgot what the tag is to do that, and all of the buttons have disappeared.

I never realized how bad 64 tick is.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The only thing you really lose with it is the ability to spam. the m4+s is still way too controllable, compared to the other guns.


But isn't that a good thing?







Smaller clip, but better recoil, silenced and less price.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> But isn't that a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller clip, but better recoil, silenced and less price.


Well, if you do 5 round bursts, you can do 12 of those bursts, with the ammunition you have. That's more than good enough unless you're planning on acing every round. When you are doing a 1v1 fight against any gun long range, you're probably going to win with the new M4, due to it's too easily controlled 5 shot bursts. At medium range, an AK can compete with it, if the guy with the AK goes for headshots. At short range, its ease of control when you are moving gives it an advantage as well.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, if you do 5 round bursts, you can do 12 of those bursts, with the ammunition you have. That's more than good enough unless you're planning on acing every round. When you are doing a 1v1 fight against any gun long range, you're probably going to win with the new M4, due to it's too easily controlled 5 shot bursts. At medium range, an AK can compete with it, if the guy with the AK goes for headshots. At short range, its ease of control when you are moving gives it an advantage as well.


I would slightly disagree there. If you are up against a skilled opponent who knows his ak well, it's not going to be that easy. After all it's a 1 shot weapon by design. The biggest advantage it provides are the short range duels that might happen, say cat in dust 2 or door in Nuke(if you are watching from below). The spray should hit multiple enemies, since it's more controlled(easier to handle). I do agree that it's easier to burst with it, but that's how the m4 was from the beginning if you played Source.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I would slightly disagree there. If you are up against a skilled opponent who knows his ak well, it's not going to be that easy. After all it's a 1 shot weapon by design. The biggest advantage it provides are the short range duels that might happen, say cat in dust 2 or door in Nuke(if you are watching from below). The spray should hit multiple enemies, since it's more controlled(easier to handle). I do agree that it's easier to burst with it, but that's how the m4 was from the beginning if you played Source.


I just think that they should increase the movement penalties significantly, and also make the burst somewhat less accurate at long range, since even the pros can't instantly headshot people at opposite ends of long A on dust II.


----------



## Schade

Can one list what background voice says at the beginning of each round? I can't understand because his accent is strange


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schade*
> 
> Can one list what background voice says at the beginning of each round? I can't understand because his accent is strange


Some wonderful quotes are:
"easy peesy lemon squeesy" -SAS
"may we be safe from *incomprehensible word that sounds like doritoes*" -the Ts on inferno
"are we pushing in or are we going sneeky peeky like?" -SAS


----------



## unfbilly11

So.. I'm new to this game but I love the old school style and the teamwork involved.

My only problem is the competitive matchmaking is SO SLOW. I'll wait for a game for 20-30 minutes sometimes. Is that normal for this game?? If it is, then I am really disappointed because I really like the game, but I have so little free time that I can play video games, I'm sure as heck not spending 30 minutes WAITING to play.

Is there anything I can do to speed it up??


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*
> 
> So.. I'm new to this game but I love the old school style and the teamwork involved.
> 
> My only problem is the competitive matchmaking is SO SLOW. I'll wait for a game for 20-30 minutes sometimes. Is that normal for this game?? If it is, then I am really disappointed because I really like the game, but I have so little free time that I can play video games, I'm sure as heck not spending 30 minutes WAITING to play.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to speed it up??


What's your rank? I'm Master Guardian Elite and get queues in less than a minute..


----------



## Blk

I can get matches in 3-4 minutes max. And I only recently started using the matchmaking. It depends on the map you pick, for instance dust2 will be almost instant.


----------



## angrysasquatch

How new are you? I used to get 2-4 min queues very consistently, and once the arms update came out it went down to ~30s most of the time. But yesterday and today it's like 10+mins, after which time I get frustrated with waiting before it finds a game. What's goin on Valve??


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*
> 
> So.. I'm new to this game but I love the old school style and the teamwork involved.
> 
> My only problem is the competitive matchmaking is SO SLOW. I'll wait for a game for 20-30 minutes sometimes. Is that normal for this game?? If it is, then I am really disappointed because I really like the game, but I have so little free time that I can play video games, I'm sure as heck not spending 30 minutes WAITING to play.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to speed it up??


Well, there have been a ton of server problems lately. It will probably get better later.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*
> 
> So.. I'm new to this game but I love the old school style and the teamwork involved.
> 
> My only problem is the competitive matchmaking is SO SLOW. I'll wait for a game for 20-30 minutes sometimes. Is that normal for this game?? If it is, then I am really disappointed because I really like the game, but I have so little free time that I can play video games, I'm sure as heck not spending 30 minutes WAITING to play.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to speed it up??


Pretty sure it's because of the MM issue today. Normally it should take less than 5 mins. Not sure whats up today with MM.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Yeah, a couple hours ago it got good again.


----------



## last-

That was an awesome comeback by coL on Nuke.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> That was an awesome comeback by coL on Nuke.


Yeah, that was a great comeback, North American teams aren't too far behind the European teams either by the looks of it. With the compLexity sponsor back, only good things can come from this. Also tons of CS:GO Skins were used at the LAN which was actually pretty interesting!


----------



## SeD669

Im actually pleased with the new skins. They have managed to do something unexpected... people are buying and picking up the weirdest weapons in casual play just so they can use the skins. It makes the game a little random lol guys fighting over a purple shotgun on a map thats not close range


----------



## Nexo

I love this game.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Im actually pleased with the new skins. They have managed to do something unexpected... people are buying and picking up the weirdest weapons in casual play just so they can use the skins. It makes the game a little random lol guys fighting over a purple shotgun on a map thats not close range


It doesn't exactly help in comp, though.









I suppose it couldn't be worse than some of the teammates I have been matched with who spray an AK like it's a P90.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I just started watching the ESEA grand finals, and I actually have no idea who belongs to which team. I thought nothing and swag were both from dynamic and hiko was from Quantic.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I just started watching the ESEA grand finals, and I actually have no idea who belongs to which team. I thought nothing and swag were both from dynamic and hiko was from Quantic.


Nothing and swag both left Dynamic after last season. n0thing, swag, hiko, semphis, seangares all decided to form a team for ESEA-Invite S14. Just a few weeks ago they were recently sponsored by compLexity.

This all happened in the beginning of the season though.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nothing and swag both left Dynamic after last season. n0thing, swag, hiko, semphis, seangares all decided to form a team for ESEA-Invite S14. Just a few weeks ago they were recently sponsored by compLexity.
> 
> This all happened in the beginning of the season though.


I haven't really watched competitive games in a while I guess...


----------



## last-

Wouldn't surprise me to see an Evil Geniuses CS:GO team in the not so distant future now that Complexity just rejoined the scene with a team.


----------



## SeD669

Art how have the new skins made competitive worse? Just out of curiosity coz I dont play competitive that often.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Art how have the new skins made competitive worse? Just out of curiosity coz I dont play competitive that often.


Well, when you have a pink awp, you stand out a lot more than when you have a normal awp, and you can't choose the skins of the enemy weapons you pick up, if you pick up a pink awp, it's gonna stay pink.

Not exactly the best thing for competitive. I have nothing against some of the camoflages, other than the fact that they are horrendously ugly, but the brightly colored ones should stay out of comp.

Also, people only choosing specific weapons because they have the skins for them is terrible, since it destroys the strategy of the game. You're gonna totally screw your team over if you use your stat track sawed off on Dust II every round.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me to see an Evil Geniuses CS:GO team in the not so distant future now that Complexity just rejoined the scene with a team.


Not happening. SirScoots (Owner of EG), is also the owner of CS: Promod who is completely against CS:GO. CS:GO is still not financially viable. EG would receive no money, and possibly lose money if they added a CS:GO division.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, when you have a pink awp, you stand out a lot more than when you have a normal awp, and you can't choose the skins of the enemy weapons you pick up, if you pick up a pink awp, it's gonna stay pink.
> 
> Not exactly the best thing for competitive. I have nothing against some of the camoflages, other than the fact that they are horrendously ugly, but the brightly colored ones should stay out of comp.
> 
> Also, people only choosing specific weapons because they have the skins for them is terrible, since it destroys the strategy of the game. You're gonna totally screw your team over if you use your stat track sawed off on Dust II every round.


To be honest, it hardly makes a difference. ESEA LAN is a perfect example of this, Skadoodle used a bright orange awp every match, Shazam used a Purple AWP all LAN.


----------



## imok

I know this is a little off topic but I want to hear everyone's opinion. Today I finally built a new rig and as I am finishing installing OS's, drivers etc... I want to know what people think about max fps in comparison to refresh rate. Before this I was using a 6yr old build that pulled a solid stable 40 fps or so on the old mirage. Obviously all lowest and 1024x768. Now that I have a rig that could probably pull a stable 300fps on _se maps, I would really like to hear peoples opinions on what I should cap it at. My refresh rate is only 75hz and maybe in the future when I get better internet Ill get a 144hz asus or something.

Awhile back I saw a link to an explanation on some tf2 forum about how you should do your refresh rate x2 +1. So in my case 151. Personally I don't think it should ever go lower than 128 due to playing on 128tic servers. Although what is everyone's opinions on this?


----------



## SeD669

The fact that someone will only use a shotty because its the only skin he has would be a bit annoying yes. Otherwise I have not spotted someones gun before I have spotted them yet. If a player chooses a crap gun only because of the skin then thats a problem with the player lol not the gun. But I still think they should keep the competitive servers stock.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> To be honest, it hardly makes a difference. ESEA LAN is a perfect example of this, Skadoodle used a bright orange awp every match, Shazam used a Purple AWP all LAN.


It still makes somewhat of a difference. It's not really in the spirit of competition to make yourself intentionally more visible. I've found that it makes people a little easier to spot at a distance, though I suppose the fact that the bullets come out of your eyes leaves the bright colored guns obscured in a lot of situations.


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://58843444787%2Fcompetitive-version-of-train-for-cs-go-released

Volcano's Edition of Train. So much better than the current version of train....


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> __
> https://58843444787%2Fcompetitive-version-of-train-for-cs-go-released
> 
> Volcano's Edition of Train. So much better than the current version of train....


Nice. Train needed improvement, I don't see it much in the rotation


----------



## EPiiKK

Seems awesome, now i just got to find a good league or matchmaking to play in. I've been improving my aim and now i've really noticed how bad 64tick is...


----------



## Shimme

Being pretty new to competitive CS, could someone explain to me what 64 tick is?


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Being pretty new to competitive CS, could someone explain to me what 64 tick is?


As I understand it, it is the number of times you as a client are sending information to the server. So for 64 tick, the server is being updated with client-side information 64 times a second. It's like a refresh rate.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Seems awesome, now i just got to find a good league or matchmaking to play in. I've been improving my aim and now i've really noticed how bad 64tick is...


I built my new rig the other day(yay, no more 25fps and loading in mid way through pistol round) and will probably start playing altpug and other services instead of mm. I don't really like mm anymore and using 3rd party services will probably help anyone get better faster when compared to mm. Feel free to add me: http://steamcommunity.com/id/BVimok/


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Being pretty new to competitive CS, could someone explain to me what 64 tick is?


It means how many times a second server updates on what happened. Competitive players prefer 128 tick over 64 tick because hit registeration is A LOT better.




 That video shows how bad 64 tick honestly is. For competitive play that is unacceptable.
Valve servers (matchmaking servers) run on 64 tick to save server resources.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> It means how many times a second server updates on what happened. Competitive players prefer 128 tick over 64 tick because hit registeration is A LOT better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video shows how bad 64 tick honestly is. For competitive play that is unacceptable.
> Valve servers (matchmaking servers) run on 64 tick to save server resources.


That video is honestly to be taken with a grain of salt. 64 tick is no where near as bad as the video shows, I've played MM who knows how many times. I've never experienced such registration issues ever. People don't seem to realize, registration has to do with both ends. If your internet is extremely poor quality you will experience poor performance period regardless of the server tickrate.


----------



## BreakDown

i like how the headshot icon has a party hat, lol.

around 1/3 of kills are headshots? really? i guess i should go for the head more often.


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> It means how many times a second server updates on what happened. Competitive players prefer 128 tick over 64 tick because hit registeration is A LOT better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video shows how bad 64 tick honestly is. For competitive play that is unacceptable.
> Valve servers (matchmaking servers) run on 64 tick to save server resources.


Wow. This video actually explains a lot, I've noticed times where the server says I didn't do any damage to a guy ... but his blood will be all over the place








Now that I think about it though, I'm sure my ass has been saved by the same thing many times









Anyways, thanks for the explanation, I understand that Valve doesn't have infinite servers, but that's just horrible for competitive play.

On a side note, has anyone else been getting the glitch where your view is from 20 feet up in the air during a round, or am I just special?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Wow. This video actually explains a lot, I've noticed times where the server says I didn't do any damage to a guy ... but his blood will be all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it though, I'm sure my ass has been saved by the same thing many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the explanation, I understand that Valve doesn't have infinite servers, but that's just horrible for competitive play.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone else been getting the glitch where your view is from 20 feet up in the air during a round, or am I just special?


You need to crouch jump to get out of it. It happens, pretty rare glitch. No idea how it even happens either...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You need to crouch jump to get out of it. It happens, pretty rare glitch. No idea how it even happens either...


I always fixed it by changing elevation. Stairs in CT spawn on de_train, ramp on T spawn in de_dust2, etc...

After the latest patch I've noticed that on a rare occasion, people shoot at me even though they don't look directly at me. Anyone else get that? This is on official servers, both matchmaking and on the other game modes.


----------



## damnwebsite

Anyone in the top5 ranks wanna post some fragmovies of your own?







(aka master guardian elite and above)


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnwebsite*
> 
> Anyone in the top5 ranks wanna post some fragmovies of your own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (aka master guardian elite and above)


I'm currently a DMG, here's alittle clip I have.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Release Notes for 8/21/2013
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - SSG08:
> -- Reduced price from 2500 to 2000.
> -- Reduced standing and crouching accuracy recovery times.
> - Reduced Molotov price from 500 to 400.
> - Reduced Incendiary Grenade price from 850 to 600.
> - Reduced Glock damage from 33 to 28.
> - Fixed bug that NiP discovered where the aimpunch experienced when compensating for recoil was incorrect.
> - Third person silenced muzzleflash light brightness is no longer a portion of unsilenced brightness, instead it is now completely removed.
> - Chickens are no longer scared when moving silently near them or shooting near them with silenced weapons.
> - Fixed a bug where removing/adding a silencer would also drop a magazine on the ground.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Fixed map placed weapons not working properly.
> 
> Aztec:
> --New connector between A and B bombsites.
> --More cover in underpass.
> --More cover in overpass.
> --More cover at bombsite A.
> --Changed cover at CT side of bridge.
> --Removed railings on bridge.
> --Added player collision inside large vegetation models.
> --Removed collision on some props.
> --Clipped stairs.
> --Reduced fog.
> --Reduced noise in textures.
> 
> Train:
> --Tweaked shower room.
> --Moved ladders to ends of traincars.
> --Made T entrance into bombsite A wider.
> --Reduced size of CT sniper position.
> --Removed some cover from CT sniper position.
> --Blocked visibility under electrical box at bombsite A.
> --Blocked visibility through yellow barrels at bombsite A.
> --Brightened textures near bombsite A.
> --Removed some wires at bombsite A.
> --Blocked visibility under traincars.
> --Rearranged trains at bombsite B.
> --Widened back of bombsite B, T side.
> --Replaced cover at back of bombsite B, T side.
> --Clipped stairs.
> --Optimizations.
> --Fixed radar naming.
> --Blocked visibility through concrete bags near Ivy.
> --Brightened door near Ivy.
> --Removed railing at top of ladder.
> --Brightened environment light.
> --Reduced fog.
> 
> Inferno:
> --Fixed missing collision in an area in mid.
> --Made railing at back of bombsite A easier to see through.
> --Widened doors in construction.
> --Reduced wall penetration in construction.
> --Removed wall supports in apartments hallway.
> --Increased C4 explosion radius to make it consistent with other maps.
> 
> Nuke:
> --Fixed a bug in ramp room.
> --Widened door in rafters.
> --Fixed some radar naming bugs.
> --Increased C4 explosion radius to make it consistent with other maps.
> 
> Mirage:
> --Added more light to CT window into bombsite B.
> --Fixed some graphical bugs.
> --Removed small trashbags that could be mistaken for players.
> 
> Dust2:
> --Made it easier to spot enemies at back of long A, CT side.
> --Removed center scaffolding in tunnels.
> 
> [UI]
> - Added warning message for when there is a new update available.
> - Fixed Main Menu for 21x9 monitors.
> - Weapon Case Unlock Animation:
> -- Fixed animation stopping on an item when the connection to the item server is actually unresponsive.
> -- Fixed animation not closing if error dialog occurs.
> -- Fixed animation restarting if space bar was pressed.
> - In-game previews of StatTrak™ weapons and unusual knives now correctly display those attributes in the name.
> - Weapon target ID text now colors the weapon the color of its rarity.
> - Fixed StatTrak HUD element for knives hiding.
> - Fixed Tooltip backgrounds disappearing when browsing Workshop maps.
> - Fixed Matchmaking 'ACCEPT' button not reappearing after you accept a match and not everyone accepts.
> - Fixed spectator player panels were showing up when they shouldn't be (wrong team, wrong mode, etc).
> - Fixed the spectator panel not using the new knife icons properly.
> - Moved the "flashed" icon from the center of the screen, made it more subtle and added fringe fades for when your target is flashed when connected via GOTV.
> - Fixed Rescue Kit displaying as Defuse Kit in hostage maps.
> - Fixed pause menu missing entries.
> - Fixed item drops displaying for 'Unknown' players.
> - Fixed formatting of AWP kill award text in Classic Competitive.
> - Teammate's names now always show overhead during freeze time.
> - Additional work on inventory, addressing edge cases where HUD positions would not update properly after a weapon had been added or removed.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Added "Five Year Veteran Coin" awarded to players who were a member of the Counter-Strike community for over 5 years.
> - Fixed Overwatch not displaying new cases after viewing one case.
> - Fixed extended delay in the end of Classic Competitive games that had GOTV spectators.
> - While watching matches in GOTV, the Autodirector is paused, not deactivated, if the spectator follows a specific player.
> - Added weapon_m4a1_silencer and weapon_usp_silencer FGD entries for map makers.
> - Fixed several exploits affecting dedicated servers.
> - Added a server convar sv_quota_stringcmdspersecond to allow rate-limiting client string commands.
> - Reduced memory usage on dedicated server.
> - Fixed weapon switch and knife swing animations being choppy at low ping.
> - Stability fixes in shaders
> - Identified a memory allocation bug involving nVidia Geforce Drivers version 320.49 or earlier. We suggest that you update to the latest beta driver version 326.80.


----------



## icehotshot

For some reason my loadout never saves when concerning the silenced m4/usp loadout slots.

It always has the silenced m4 and usp in my loadout instead of the stock weapons and I have to change it back basically everytime I start the game.
Anyone know how to fix this or whatnot?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Wow. This video actually explains a lot, I've noticed times where the server says I didn't do any damage to a guy ... but his blood will be all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it though, I'm sure my ass has been saved by the same thing many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the explanation, I understand that Valve doesn't have infinite servers, but that's just horrible for competitive play.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone else been getting the glitch where your view is from 20 feet up in the air during a round, or am I just special?


That doesn't have as much to do with the tick rate as it does with latency. This is why I would like region locking for classic comp match making.

Brazil ping ~ 200
My ping ~ 100

So what happens is that I shoot at a player with my 100 ping, my client says I hit him, blood sprays on the wall, the "bullet travels from the server to him".

Meanwhile on his end, he sees me shooting near him, crouches and plinks my face. Oh by the way, all that blood on the wall is from me missing him, he still has full health and armor.

I think it goes like this, picture it as a race.

my ping > server > his ping from server > his ping back to server > ping from server to me
his ping > server > my ping from server > my ping back to server > ping from server to him

Numerically

100 ms to the server > 200 ms to his client > 200 ms back to the server > 100 ms back to me = 600 ms
200 ms to the server > 100 ms to my client > 100 ms back to the server > 200 ms back to him = 600 ms

But they add up, what is the issue?

100 ms to the server > 200 ms to his client > 200 ms back to the server = 500 ms
200 ms to the server > 100 ms to my client > 100 ms back to the server = 400 ms

The issue is (at least I think) that from the server to the client and back. When he shoots me the server says after 400 ms I am indeed shot and the damage is calculated then after another 200 ms the data is resolved to him. Where from my end it takes 500 ms for the server to register my hits and then after the additional 100 ms confirm my hits. Granted this is like a tenth of a second, but it truly does matter.

The best way I have found to minimize this effect is to avoid peaking as that is where this advantage plays out the worst.

So yes, a higher tick rate will get data to and from the server more often, but it doesn't really handle the issue. From my UGC days in TF2 sniping against brazilian snipers was the worst.


----------



## kmac20

Do you know how many of those knife kills were me trolling? At least 1k


----------



## dipanzan

My friend got a StatTrak AK47 Red Laminate by opening one of the eSport cases and it looks so sick ingame.


----------



## b0z0

I'm probably going to buy some skins. I played DM all night lastnight to only receive a WalNut Nova. Which will never be used.


----------



## DBEAU

Hell, I'd use a walnut nova. I'm a big fan of wood on guns.


----------



## dmasteR

Updated the Original Post with a Arms Update FAQ:

What is the Arms Deal update and what does it do?
The "Arms Deal" update was released on 14/08/13 it added two new guns the "M4A1-S" and the "USP-S" these two new weapons will replace their betters the "M4A4" and the "P2000" for those that choose/prefer to use them.

So thats one major part of the update, so what about these "drops" everyone is talking about and these "skins", is the game going "f2p" ?

Well there is no need to worry the game is not going f2p, but the skin drops are real, at the end of each game skins/cases are dropped to random people, although a drop does not have to occur every game. These drops can happen in every game mode or any community server that is VAC enabled, we have figured out up to 4 drops can be given per week to a player we also know for each drop we get it takes longer for the next drop, this resets every week.

The Arms Deal update also allows players to:
-Buy and sell skins on the Marketplace.
-Trade skins through the Steam trading system.

The official Post can be found here:
http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/08/7425/
The official FAQ can be found here:
http://blog.counter-strike.net/armsdeal/faq.php

Weapon Cases.
So far there are two different kinds of cases

The CS:GO weapon case:
The eSports case:

How do I find a weapons case?
Cases are dropped just like weapons at the end of every match.

Exterior, Quality, Rare Items and Stattrak.
First of all you can find every weapon finish in the arms deal update here: http://kniferound.net/wiki/Weapon_Finishes

What are Qualities of Items?
As we know some skins are always going to be worth more than others, we can determine this by the color of an item in order the are:
1 - White (Common) - Consumer grade
2 - Light blue (Uncommon) - Industrial grade
3 - Darker blue (Rare) - Mil-spec
4 - Purple (Mythical) - Restricted
5 - Pink (Legendary) - Classified
6 - Orange (Ancient) - Covert
7 - ★Exceedingly Rare Items★ - Always with a star

Weapon Finish Qualities
Additionally each weapon finish has 5 qualities to it as follows from worst to best:
1 - Battle-Scarred
2 - Well-Worn
3 - Field-Tested
4 - Minimal Wear
5 - Factory New

So which rare items can I receive from a drop?
Anything that is not mentioned in a case and is from White to Pink in color can be received from a drop, so to clarrify anything above Pink rarity cannot be found in a drop and anything mentioned in a case cannot be found from a drop although you can still trade/buy them on the marketplace.

What is Stattrak?
Stattrak weapons are a collection of weapons that count your kills, as seen so far stattrak can only be found in purple and orange loots. Stattrak items can be on any weapon and any skin from a case.

Can Stattrak Items be dropped?
Being ★Exceedingly Rare Items★ and orange loots, Stattrak items cannot be found from a drop.


★Exceedingly Rare Items★
Exceedingly Rare Items are always found with a star and so far only come in knives they CAN be found with a stattrak equipped and can be found with different exterior qualities and different weapon exteriors in general sometimes with none at all.

Examples:
★ Gut Knife

★ Gut Knife | Fade

★ Gut Knife | Crimson Web
Comparison Minimal Wear to Battle-Scarred[Could find Factory New]


★ Flip Knife

★ Bayonet | Fade

★ M9 Bayonet 

★ Karambit | Slaughter 

★ StatTrak™ M9 Bayonet | Night 

Q. How many drops can i get weekly?
A. Weekly we have figured out you can receive up to 4 drops, 2 per 24 hours.

CREDITS: iSlothy


----------



## Jaromir

did anyone get more then 2drops this week?

and pff i got the same weapon skin drop 3times


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir*
> 
> did anyone get more then 2drops this week?
> 
> and pff i got the same weapon skin drop 3times


Yep, got 4 drops this week already....


----------



## BreakDown

are stattrack weapons the rarest weapons? (appart from knives)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> are stattrack weapons the rarest weapons? (appart from knives)


I think there's a 10% chance of the weapon you're getting from a crate to be a StatTrak weapon. So it's additive - if you have a 50% chance of getting a certain weapon, there's a 10% chance of those 50% for it to be StatTrak.

So not entirely the rarest, but let's say you get an AWP Boom with StatTrak, then you got a pretty expensive skin there


----------



## BreakDown

i see, thanks.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir*
> 
> did anyone get more then 2drops this week?
> 
> and pff i got the same weapon skin drop 3times


I got 4 drops the 1st week and 4 the second week. It's been 1 eSports Case, 1 CS:GO case and 2 regular skins each week for me. 4 seems to be the cap. I've heard some people say 5 but I think it's just talk. The drops are based on play time and resets each Wednesday.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i see, thanks.


Honestly I have no clue if it's 10%, but it's around that.


----------



## last-

Don't know how many of you seriously follow the competitive scene but AZK left curse to join tck, frozt, and monte. Going to be weird seeing AZK and adreN not on the same team seeing as how they have played together for so long. Team looks pretty solid in my opinion and have a good chance during ESEA S15.

Roster:
Carey frozt" Kertenian
Neil "montE" Montgomery
Derek "dboorn" Boorn
Trey "tck" Martin
Keven "AZK" Lariviere
Sam "DaZeD" Marine (6th)

Story can be found here.


----------



## Jaromir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I got 4 drops the 1st week and 4 the second week. It's been 1 eSports Case, 1 CS:GO case and 2 regular skins each week for me. 4 seems to be the cap. I've heard some people say 5 but I think it's just talk. The drops are based on play time and resets each Wednesday.


yea I played some more and got the drops, 4skins, 4cases in total


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> yea I played some more and got the drops, 4skins, 4cases in total


Same...well almost, 4 cases and 3 skins. I've got one more day to the the max 4 this week


----------



## Blk




----------



## unfbilly11

So, when the game ends, it usually loads all the drops one by one with pictures of each drop. Lately, it doesn't show me any pictures and it just says "Items Dropped: 6" "Total Drops: 6" without any pictures or anything. It's probably done this 6 or 7 times in a row now.

Anybody else seeing this issue??


----------



## Yumyums

I get the same thing.. It's been happening for a while


----------



## Ali67219

I just started playing







Im so used to using aim down sights in most other fps, but ii dont know why i have so much fun when i play this game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*
> 
> So, when the game ends, it usually loads all the drops one by one with pictures of each drop. Lately, it doesn't show me any pictures and it just says "Items Dropped: 6" "Total Drops: 6" without any pictures or anything. It's probably done this 6 or 7 times in a row now.
> 
> Anybody else seeing this issue??


Ya it's a glitch. No drops are actually happening.

Remember 2 drops per 24 hours, 4 drops per week.


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I just started playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so used to using aim down sights in most other fps, but ii dont know why i have so much fun when i play this game


Nice. Don't get disheartened if you get owned while moving up the ranks


----------



## AlDyer

If only the ranks worked properly and were based on skill... I'm sick and tired of carrying my team


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I just started playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so used to using aim down sights in most other fps, but ii dont know why i have so much fun when i play this game


It's actually a lot more challenging than aiming down sights if you learn how to do it properly. Most of the recoil patterns in guns are predictable and aren't the BF3 style firing cone spray type of recoil.


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> If only the ranks worked properly and were based on skill... I'm sick and tired of carrying my team


AFAIK the reason it's not based on a simple K/D is because people will play supportive roles in games. They'll scout, buy some smoke grenades instead of the absolute best gun they can etc etc. It helps to keep people playing as a team instead of everyone running around and nobody working together.

Don't worry, if you're a credit to team you'll win more of matches and will move up the ranks


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> AFAIK the reason it's not based on a simple K/D is because people will play supportive roles in games. They'll scout, buy some smoke grenades instead of the absolute best gun they can etc etc. It helps to keep people playing as a team instead of everyone running around and nobody working together.
> 
> Don't worry, if you're a credit to team you'll win more of matches and will move up the ranks


But it is always annoying when you get 40ish kills in a match and the rest of your team has fewer kills together than you do. There's no way a supporting role there is really going to be as helpful as the guy with 40 kills.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It's actually a lot more challenging than aiming down sights if you learn how to do it properly. Most of the recoil patterns in guns are predictable and aren't the BF3 style firing cone spray type of recoil.


I guess i'll learn the recoil patterns as i play more, but i'm not sure what they are like in BF3, I barley played that game for like one hour.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I guess i'll learn the recoil patterns as i play more, but i'm not sure what they are like in BF3, I barley played that game for like one hour.


In COD/BF3 style games, the bullets fire out in a cone shaped spread and that cone tends to expand, making you less accurate as you fire longer. With CS, the bullets fire above the crosshair in a lightning bolt or T pattern that you can control to fire in a tight pattern.

here's an example:


The M4's recoil has probably been changed since this picture has been taken.

Also, is it just me or does the AUG seem to recoil randomly. It seems to only be good for burst fire at most ranges.


----------



## waylo88

Why the hell did the keys go up like $.70 today? They have been at like $1.90 forever on the marketplace, but now they're around $2.60. Seems stupid considering you can buy them directly from Valve for $2.50.


----------



## Jaromir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Why the hell did the keys go up like $.70 today? They have been at like $1.90 forever on the marketplace, but now they're around $2.60. Seems stupid considering you can buy them directly from Valve for $2.50.


Its because until recently brazilians were able to buy csgo keys for aprox 1.26€ in their store and now valve fixed it and they have the same price as everyone else.


----------



## BreakDown

is the ak47 easier to use than m4a4? or does it do more damage per bullet? (i know about 1 hit hs)


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> is the ak47 easier to use than m4a4? or does it do more damage per bullet? (i know about 1 hit hs)


No, I would say it's harder to use than the m4a4. The benefit is the 1 shot kill but you have to be accurate enough with it to take advantage this. The m4 is more accurate while spraying but its less powerful.


----------



## BreakDown

I didnt know the m4a4 was more accurate while spraying. thanks.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir*
> 
> Its because until recently brazilians were able to buy csgo keys for aprox 1.26€ in their store and now valve fixed it and they have the same price as everyone else.


Ah, that makes sense. It sucks, but it makes sense.


----------



## Art Vanelay

You can still get really good sprays off with the AK. I prefer the AK, even when I'm spraying.


----------



## Yumyums

Release Notes for 8/29/2013

[UI]
- Added ability to rename a weapon's name with a custom engraved nameplate via Name Tags. 
- Simplified trading with other players by adding a Start Chat button to CS:GO profiles.

[GAMEPLAY]
- Chicken changes based on pro feedback:
-- Reduced chicken sounds dBs and volume.
-- Reduced idle clucking rate.
-- Reduced range that scares chickens when running.

[MISC]
- Adjusted Weapon Case Key and Payback Pass prices for foreign currencies based on current international exchange rates.
- Fixed an issue causing poor rendering performance, especially for SLI/Crossfire users. 
- Fixed M4A4 loadout selection not saving correctly between sessions. 
- Fixed competitive round backups restoring M4A1-S as M4A4 and USP-S as P2000.
- Fixed observers seeing smoke screen overlay when a smoke grenade popped on their last alive position.
- Fixed bomb activate/plant/defuse sounds not playing if the bomb was out of view
- Fixed Payback Coin description incorrectly displaying the number of hours logged in game.
- Fixed missing localization for Payback map maker Coins.
- Fixed an empty item panel sometimes showing on the scoreboard.
- Fixed Elite world model physics.
- Added flipping sound to inspecting the Desert Eagle.


----------



## waylo88

When can we go back to using custom HUD's? I miss the competitive HUD.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> When can we go back to using custom HUD's? I miss the competitive HUD.


Hopefully soon, I believe the workshop is going to include a HUD section.


----------



## ckWL

My game keeps crashing. After it crashes a annoying sound loops through my headphones and I have to restart and rejoin my game everytime it happens. Been happening since the past update. Is this happening to anyone else? Game crashes and steam message pops up "failed to load application, already running" It happened to me 3 times in one match last time. Super annoying.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> My game keeps crashing. After it crashes a annoying sound loops through my headphones and I have to restart and rejoin my game everytime it happens. Been happening since the past update. Is this happening to anyone else? Game crashes and steam message pops up "failed to load application, already running" It happened to me 3 times in one match last time. Super annoying.


Have you verified game cache yet?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> When can we go back to using custom HUD's? I miss the competitive HUD.


I tried to install competitive hud yesterday but when i started the game i got black screen and the the game crashed. Are custom huds disabled atm or what?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I tried to install competitive hud yesterday but when i started the game i got black screen and the the game crashed. Are custom huds disabled atm or what?


Yeah. They've been disabled since the Arms Race patch.


----------



## Rickles

I need a custom scoreboard so bad.. playing 3250 x 1920 and the scoreboard doesn't show my deaths, all 9 billion of them.


----------



## Xtcent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir*
> 
> Its because until recently brazilians were able to buy csgo keys for aprox 1.26€ in their store and now valve fixed it and they have the same price as everyone else.


Wait, where does one get csgo keys for 2.50$ or whatever?


----------



## ckWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you verified game cache yet?


Yup, tried that and it still didnt help. Did a fresh install and still getting it.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtcent*
> 
> Wait, where does one get csgo keys for 2.50$ or whatever?


They're $2.50 directly through Valve. Prior to their global price adjustment you could buy them on the Marketplace for like $1.90.


----------



## BreakDown

I have been playing with the mag-7, because i got a stattrack skin to be honest, anyhow, im actually really enjoying it, i will buy it much more on anti-eco rounds, because loosing that weapon isnt a big deal even if enemy captures it, because they will have to upgrade ASAP, not so much if i loose a famas. I will also maybe buy it on buy rounds if i cant afford a proper rifle and im playing certain positions.

Its a 1 shot kill on the BODY at close range. Ive found that it can be an excellent weapon for certain positions, its perfect for appartments on inferno and appartments on mirrage (on both sites), its also pretty good for ramp on nuke, although you are probably not going to stop a full rush on your own with a mag 7. It works well on dust 2 at long double doors and cat, although its very bad on long itself (obviously).

What do you people think about the mag 7? are there any other shotguns you like?
I also like the nova but i think the mag 7 is better, i cant back that claim up with evidence, its just my perception.


----------



## Jaromir

default pistols, m4, ak and p90 is all i use ...if i dont have enough for p90 + helmet i go eco









which is a shame really, cuz in 1.6 and css i used to run around with deagle if i was low on money, but in csgo deagle is total crap.. its true that my aim is not what it used to be, but for some reason i cant hit **** with deagle and i prefer any other pistol over deagle


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I have been playing with the mag-7, because i got a stattrack skin to be honest, anyhow, im actually really enjoying it, i will buy it much more on anti-eco rounds, because loosing that weapon isnt a big deal even if enemy captures it, because they will have to upgrade ASAP, not so much if i loose a famas. I will also maybe buy it on buy rounds if i cant afford a proper rifle and im playing certain positions.
> 
> Its a 1 shot kill on the BODY at close range. Ive found that it can be an excellent weapon for certain positions, its perfect for appartments on inferno and appartments on mirrage (on both sites), its also pretty good for ramp on nuke, although you are probably not going to stop a full rush on your own with a mag 7. It works well on dust 2 at long double doors and cat, although its very bad on long itself (obviously).
> 
> What do you people think about the mag 7? are there any other shotguns you like?
> I also like the nova but i think the mag 7 is better, i cant back that claim up with evidence, its just my perception.


I feel the same way. It's one of the more expensive shotguns, and the Nova is a good deal cheaper, so it depends on what I need. The Mag7 is awesome for medium range, but if I'm going to be holding a close-range spot (like both apartments in Mirage, or close-spot ramp in Nuke), I tend to prefer the Nova since it's cheaper and is just as powerful at that range. If I'm buying Mag7 it's because I'm doing a rush of something to gamble the round.

Mag7 is also good in Nuke for holding house from rafters, both on the long-range angle looking into the front of the house exit, or staying on rafters just above the house exit, or if you're door duty you can rotate to main easily and grab a few kills from the people running into secret.

The Mag7 also _seems_ better versus kevlar, but that's probably because it's generally more precise.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I have been playing with the mag-7, because i got a stattrack skin to be honest, anyhow, im actually really enjoying it, i will buy it much more on anti-eco rounds, because loosing that weapon isnt a big deal even if enemy captures it, because they will have to upgrade ASAP, not so much if i loose a famas. I will also maybe buy it on buy rounds if i cant afford a proper rifle and im playing certain positions.
> 
> Its a 1 shot kill on the BODY at close range. Ive found that it can be an excellent weapon for certain positions, its perfect for appartments on inferno and appartments on mirrage (on both sites), its also pretty good for ramp on nuke, although you are probably not going to stop a full rush on your own with a mag 7. It works well on dust 2 at long double doors and cat, although its very bad on long itself (obviously).
> 
> What do you people think about the mag 7? are there any other shotguns you like?
> I also like the nova but i think the mag 7 is better, i cant back that claim up with evidence, its just my perception.


I like the UMP better, if I am broke. I just can't deal with any weapon that can't pick a fight at a decent range. The UMP is passable at a medium range if you can aim well. Sometimes I just give up and buy a P-250. It can hold its own pretty well at a range.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I feel the same way. It's one of the more expensive shotguns, and the Nova is a good deal cheaper, so it depends on what I need. The Mag7 is awesome for medium range, but if I'm going to be holding a close-range spot (like both apartments in Mirage, or close-spot ramp in Nuke), I tend to prefer the Nova since it's cheaper and is just as powerful at that range. If I'm buying Mag7 it's because I'm doing a rush of something to gamble the round.
> 
> Mag7 is also good in Nuke for holding house from rafters, both on the long-range angle looking into the front of the house exit, or staying on rafters just above the house exit, or if you're door duty you can rotate to main easily and grab a few kills from the people running into secret.
> 
> The Mag7 also _seems_ better versus kevlar, but that's probably because it's generally more precise.


I have been playing the mag-7 mainly at close range, I will try to hold these close range spots with the nova and other spots like rafters on nuke with mag7.

From playing lots of casual competitive maybe the mag-7 does more damage than the nova on kevlar, when i play the arches position on inferno with the mag-7, i can one shot a guy coming from the corner even if i dont aim on the head, i think the nova cant one shot him at that range unless i hit the head, although it may be just my perception.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I like the UMP better, if I am broke. I just can't deal with any weapon that can't pick a fight at a decent range. The UMP is passable at a medium range if you can aim well. Sometimes I just give up and buy a P-250. It can hold its own pretty well at a range.


I would buy a mag-7 when im going to take advantage of a shotgun, its not a "go to" weapon, generally i like the mp7 as an anti-eco or as a replacement for a rifle. If my economy is very bad i also just buy a p250, its cheap, its good against armour and any weapon you find is an upgrade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir*
> 
> default pistols, m4, ak and p90 is all i use ...if i dont have enough for p90 + helmet i go eco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is a shame really, cuz in 1.6 and css i used to run around with deagle if i was low on money, but in csgo deagle is total crap.. its true that my aim is not what it used to be, but for some reason i cant hit **** with deagle and i prefer any other pistol over deagle


I dont use the whole arsenal of weapons, but i do use a number of them, obviously AK/M4, famas as CT is pretty good, its accurate at range and can hold its own at close range, sometimes i will not buy an m4 and choose the famas in order to get full nades and kit. The gallil on the other hand isnt as good compared to the CT counterpart, i will only buy it if i cant afford an ak, its decent, but worse than the other rifles. As an anti-eco weapon i like the mp7 quite a bit, its good at range and its recoil is pretty easy even in long bursts, i will sometimes buy on half buys. The p90 is nice specially as T to replace the gallil, but i dont usually buy it as CT unless im on anti-eco with some money to spare, otherwise i usualy buy a famas, i dont need to upgrade the famas as quickly as the p90. Although its also better to loose a p90 than a famas. Im also going to be buying the nova/mag-7 on certain spots. I will also always buy the p250 on eco rounds, its much better against armour than the default pistols and only costs 300.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I feel the same way. It's one of the more expensive shotguns, and the Nova is a good deal cheaper, so it depends on what I need. The Mag7 is awesome for medium range, but if I'm going to be holding a close-range spot (like both apartments in Mirage, or close-spot ramp in Nuke), I tend to prefer the Nova since it's cheaper and is just as powerful at that range. If I'm buying Mag7 it's because I'm doing a rush of something to gamble the round.
> 
> Mag7 is also good in Nuke for holding house from rafters, both on the long-range angle looking into the front of the house exit, or staying on rafters just above the house exit, or if you're door duty you can rotate to main easily and grab a few kills from the people running into secret.
> 
> The Mag7 also _seems_ better versus kevlar, but that's probably because it's generally more precise.


MAG7 has better armor penetration.

Also I got my 5th item this week.... Not sure how, but it just happened.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> MAG7 has better armor penetration.
> 
> *Also I got my 5th item this week*.... Not sure how, but it just happened.


I did too, i got 2 csgo cases instead of only one, plus the esports case and 2 skins.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I did too, i got 2 csgo cases instead of only one, plus the esports case and 2 skins.


I got 3 regular cases and 2 skins. Really weird, but hey thanks Valve :]


----------



## abombthecoder

i just got cs:go, 130+ fps at 1980x1050 on intel integrated ftw







Do I need to buy the arms deal separately? Do boxes drop in every game type?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> i just got cs:go, 130+ fps at 1980x1050 on intel integrated ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to buy the arms deal separately? Do boxes drop in every game type?


Yeah they drop all the time. If ou get the cases tho you have to buy a key for it


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> i just got cs:go, 130+ fps at 1980x1050 on intel integrated ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do I need to buy the arms deal separately? Do boxes drop in every game type?*


No, the arms deal is a update not a DLC but there are aspects of the update that cost money, such as buying keys to open crate drops. Boxes/skins drop in all official servers and VAC secured community servers


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I would buy a mag-7 when im going to take advantage of a shotgun, its not a "go to" weapon, generally i like the mp7 as an anti-eco or as a replacement for a rifle. If my economy is very bad i also just buy a p250, its cheap, its good against armour and any weapon you find is an upgrade.


I feel like the MP7 is way too expensive for what it is when you compare it to the UMP and other cheaper guns.

I also find that even if you do try to use the shotgun advantage of the MAG, you tend to run into situations where you are caught with your pants down because they rushed the other site.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I have been playing with the mag-7, because i got a stattrack skin to be honest, anyhow, im actually really enjoying it, i will buy it much more on anti-eco rounds, because loosing that weapon isnt a big deal even if enemy captures it, because they will have to upgrade ASAP, not so much if i loose a famas. I will also maybe buy it on buy rounds if i cant afford a proper rifle and im playing certain positions.
> 
> Its a 1 shot kill on the BODY at close range. Ive found that it can be an excellent weapon for certain positions, its perfect for appartments on inferno and appartments on mirrage (on both sites), its also pretty good for ramp on nuke, although you are probably not going to stop a full rush on your own with a mag 7. It works well on dust 2 at long double doors and cat, although its very bad on long itself (obviously).
> 
> What do you people think about the mag 7? are there any other shotguns you like?
> I also like the nova but i think the mag 7 is better, i cant back that claim up with evidence, its just my perception.


I love the shotguns (well, not the Nova). I use them all the time in competitive. The auto shotgun is my shotgun of choice, though I do enjoy the sawed off from time to time. If I'm rushing B tunnels (offense or defense) on D2 or playing apartments on Inferno, I'll roll with the auto shotgun and just run in like a madman. I used to be a fan of the Mag-7, but I've kind of stopped using it. I played a lot of ESEA when the game first came out, stopped for like six months or so, and have recently come back to the game. The Mag-7 feels like it took a big hit within that time frame. It's not nearly as lethal as it once was.

Also, add me to the list of people who got a 5th item this week. I got two eSport cases, a CSGO case, and two skins. Seems like they bumped the case drops to three, possibly to try and tank the case prices on the marketplace.

Speaking of cases, has anyone got anything good in one? I've probably opened 8-10 so far and it's always a Doomkitty Famas, MP7 Skulls, or Mag-7 Memento. I've recently decided to give up opening them in favor of selling them for $1 on the marketplace and just buying skins I want.


----------



## BreakDown

i had nearly 20 dollars from selling cards and i used that money to open cases, i did get an ak stattrack, a dark water m4a1 which i traded for a famas statrack and i also got a gallil stattrack, the rest was all bad.


----------



## dmasteR

Stattrak M4A4 Faded Zebra, Dark Water m4a1-s, P250 Splash, AK47 Red Laminate.

That's from opening 8 boxes.


----------



## Jaromir

I only opened one ...got stattrak p250 splash in it ..sold it for 15€ on the market


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> Yup, tried that and it still didnt help. Did a fresh install and still getting it.


What NVIDIA drivers are you using? Please use 326.80 if you're on NVIDIA!!!


----------



## dipanzan

Hey guys can you recommend me an external sound card for LANs for GO? I'm currently using a Siberia v2, but will switch to a good headphone and a mic. Maybe a Sennheiser HD5xx, had a Shure 440 previously but it was very heavy and not that comfortable after long sessions.

I'll be buying it from Singapore if that matters, not much availability here where I live.

Or should I go with a USB DAC? I'd like to keep it below $40. The Xonar DGx are within my budget, but I won't get to use it in tournaments.


----------



## Rickles

I've opened around 20 boxes (way too many I know) and the best thing I have gotten is a stattrak m4, although I have gotten like 5 stattraks it would be cheaper to just sell the crates and buy the skins.

Although I opened about 15 when the keys were at $1.92

I am also holding on to all the junk skins I have instead of selling them for a penny, in hopes that you will be able to smelt them down like in TF2.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I've opened around 20 boxes (way too many I know) and the best thing I have gotten is a stattrak m4, although I have gotten like 5 stattraks it would be cheaper to just sell the crates and buy the skins.
> 
> Although I opened about 15 when the keys were at $1.92
> 
> I am also holding on to all the junk skins I have instead of selling them for a penny, in hopes that you will be able to smelt them down like in TF2.





http://imgur.com/xcZNj


This should give you a decent idea of the chances for those crates. That's 259 Crates total from one person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Hey guys can you recommend me an external sound card for LANs for GO? I'm currently using a Siberia v2, but will switch to a good headphone and a mic. Maybe a Sennheiser HD5xx, had a Shure 440 previously but it was very heavy and not that comfortable after long sessions.
> 
> I'll be buying it from Singapore if that matters, not much availability here where I live.
> 
> Or should I go with a USB DAC? I'd like to keep it below $40. The Xonar DGx are within my budget, but I won't get to use it in tournaments.


Not many options really. Most people don't even use Sound cards at LAN's. Especially with how loud LAN's are.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I feel like the MP7 is way too expensive for what it is when you compare it to the UMP and other cheaper guns.
> 
> I also find that even if you do try to use the shotgun advantage of the MAG, you tend to run into situations where you are caught with your pants down because they rushed the other site.


I love me the MP7 but yeah its too expensive. UMP cheaper than MP9 seems ridiculous to me.

On the topic of SMG's, it would be cool if they brought back the TMP or added MP5SD, though it would be hard to differentiate the MP5SD from M4A1SD. Honey Badger would be totally sweet.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Hey guys can you recommend me an external sound card for LANs for GO? I'm currently using a Siberia v2, but will switch to a good headphone and a mic. Maybe a Sennheiser HD5xx, had a Shure 440 previously but it was very heavy and not that comfortable after long sessions.
> 
> I'll be buying it from Singapore if that matters, not much availability here where I live.
> 
> Or should I go with a USB DAC? I'd like to keep it below $40. The Xonar DGx are within my budget, but I won't get to use it in tournaments.


Why do you want an external sound card? If you're looking to bring your own PC, get an internal if anything..

If you're looking to use it on another PC, don't aim too high on money. Just something that works with the existing USB DAC standard, since you more than likely won't be able to install any drivers on the PCs at the LANs.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> I love me the MP7 but yeah its too expensive. UMP cheaper than MP9 seems ridiculous to me.
> 
> On the topic of SMG's, it would be cool if they brought back the TMP or added MP5SD, though it would be hard to differentiate the MP5SD from M4A1SD. Honey Badger would be totally sweet.


IMO, they really should stop adding new weapons and just add suppressors to weapons. Steyr sold the licencing of the TMP to Brugger and Thomet and they made the MP9 from the designs of the TMP, so it would basically be the same gun but with a suppressor. I wouldn't mind them adding a suppressor to the MP9 to better justify its price point, but I don't think adding new weapons is really necessary; there's already enough SMGs.


----------



## waylo88

I'd personally love to have the MP5 back.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Why do you want an external sound card? If you're looking to bring your own PC, get an internal if anything..
> 
> If you're looking to use it on another PC, don't aim too high on money. Just something that works with the existing USB DAC standard, since you more than likely won't be able to install any drivers on the PCs at the LANs.


I've heard some good things about the Behringer UCA 202 (I don't think the newer 222 is plug and play).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'd personally love to have the MP5 back.


I thought the MP7 was just intended to be a more modern looking version of the MP5.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I've heard some good things about the Behringer UCA 202 (I don't think the newer 222 is plug and play).
> I thought the MP7 was just intended to be a more modern looking version of the MP5.


The 222 is also plug'n'play. Why do you want it?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I thought the MP7 was just intended to be a more modern looking version of the MP5.


It shoots an AP 4.6x30 round instead of the MP5's 9x19. MP7 is much more compact as well, I would assume the MP5 puts rounds on target better just from more rotational mass, but I wouldn't know. It would be cool as a cheap version of the M4A1 that isn't particularly good against armour, but shoots a good pattern at long range with higher damage vs non armoured than P90 and MP7 (both smaller AP calibers), and full SMG kill bounty.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xcZNj
> 
> 
> This should give you a decent idea of the chances for those crates. That's 259 Crates total from one person.
> Not many options really. Most people don't even use Sound cards at LAN's. Especially with how loud LAN's are.


I just wanted to buy a sound card, since I sold my previous X-Fi Titanium and was wondering whether it'd be a good decision to go external/USB DAC as I can use them effortlessly on LANs. My Shure 440 sounded horrible on builtin. I'll eventually buy a good headphone in the near future, so was hoping for a decent sound card/usb which I could preferably use in tournaments too.









Or I can just buy a cheap Xonar DGx for my PC, and call it a day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Why do you want an external sound card? If you're looking to bring your own PC, get an internal if anything..
> 
> If you're looking to use it on another PC, don't aim too high on money. Just something that works with the existing USB DAC standard, since you more than likely won't be able to install any drivers on the PCs at the LANs.


Don't want to spend that much, max budget would be $30-40 right now, and would buy it from Singapore. The only external stuff I can buy here are the Creative ones, and they are really expensive.








Any small USB DAC that would work well for CSGO? Oh and can't bring the PC to LAN, some of the hosts wouldn't allow that. :/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> The 222 is also plug'n'play. Why do you want it?


I was recommending it to whomever wanted a USB DAC. I've heard that the 222 required some software to work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> It shoots an AP 4.6x30 round instead of the MP5's 9x19. MP7 is much more compact as well, I would assume the MP5 puts rounds on target better just from more rotational mass, but I wouldn't know. It would be cool as a cheap version of the M4A1 that isn't particularly good against armour, but shoots a good pattern at long range with higher damage vs non armoured than P90 and MP7 (both smaller AP calibers), and full SMG kill bounty.


Well, since ammunition doesn't work like 1.6, the actual type of ammunition no longer matters, and neither does mass, since it's a video game. The MP7 does tend to do really well at long range; it's like an M4 with a bit more spread.


----------



## boOzy

Tune in tonight @ 19:00 CET (in 3.5 hours) when CS:GO Raidcall EMS One Fall continues with some great matches. Casted by the legendary RedEye and Pansy.

Stream: http://en.csgo.raidcall-emsone.com/channel/esltv-cs/
Overview: http://en.csgo.raidcall-emsone.com/fall-2013/cup1/
Bracket: http://en.csgo.raidcall-emsone.com/fall-2013/cup1/#Bracket


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://60338855038%2Fcompetitive-redesign-of-de-train-updated-with-custom

DE_TRAIN_VE

Finally a good version of train! Although I do enjoy the new version of Train that Valve made, but I miss being able to go under the trains!!!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __
> https://60338855038%2Fcompetitive-redesign-of-de-train-updated-with-custom
> 
> DE_TRAIN_VE
> 
> Finally a good version of train! Although I do enjoy the new version of Train that Valve made, but I miss being able to go under the trains!!!


The bomb still can fit under there nicely









Not to mention you can throw it through the fence in a couple of spots.. although at that point I was playing in casual and looking for bugs like that.









I also think I am done with matchmaking until they either region lock or change how the server you are on is populated.

I.E. I can search for servers with my max ping of 100, which it finds and puts me on and I'll end up around 60-70ms... and then the other teams ping is all 180-220ms and you can't even scratch them..


----------



## waylo88

I've really had no issues as far as ping goes with matchmaking now that Brazil has their own servers. Prior I was getting a ton of Brazilians with 200+ ping. Now I rarely see anyone with a ping over like 90.

That said, they need to fix the registration issues. I'm not sure what has changed, but I can't hit a damn thing anymore. I'll have a ping of 30-40, as will my opponent, I'll shoot them and splatter blood ALL over the wall, then in the damage report it'll say I did no damage. I've even had it register the headshot noise, get killed by that person, and have it show that I did no damage.

It's not just me either. Every person I play with has been complaining about this recently.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've really had no issues as far as ping goes with matchmaking now that Brazil has their own servers. Prior I was getting a ton of Brazilians with 200+ ping. Now I rarely see anyone with a ping over like 90.
> 
> That said, they need to fix the registration issues. I'm not sure what has changed, but I can't hit a damn thing anymore. I'll have a ping of 30-40, as will my opponent, I'll shoot them and splatter blood ALL over the wall, then in the damage report it'll say I did no damage. I've even had it register the headshot noise, get killed by that person, and have it show that I did no damage.
> 
> It's not just me either. Every person I play with has been complaining about this recently.


That is exactly how my final match went last night, I was assuming it was mostly because of their pings (170+) but 64 tick servers aren't helping them any..


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> That is exactly how my final match went last night, I was assuming it was mostly because of their pings (170+) but 64 tick servers aren't helping them any..


Yeah, 64tick seems to be the biggest culprit. That said though, I never had this big of an issue with it before. It seems within the last week or two (maybe since the Arms Deal patch) that registration has hit an all-time low. Also, I'm not sure if it's just in my head at this point, but I seem to do fine on regular Valve pub servers playing casually, but on the Valve ranked servers I can't hit squat.


----------



## dipanzan

Hey guys I had a question. Just today I installed a 5850 on my PC, previously I was using the bultin 4670k IGP and now it reports that the maximum refresh rate is 75Hz(AMD Catalyst) but at 1280x1024. I'm using a Dell P2212H. My question is I played Source at either 1280x1024 or 1024x768, and I'm perfectly fine using that resolution, infact I prefer 4:3 over 16:9 from the old days. Can I use 75Hz when playing CSGO now?

Or do I have to set the resolution at 1280x1024 every time in desktop before running GO? There is no option to set monitor frequency ingame, just aspect ratio and resolution under video settings. Any workaround for my case?

Edit: Also note that my Dell does not have the option to maintain aspect ratio(stretches when using 4:3 resolutions) using the onboard menu. I've to use the "Enable GPU Scaling" option under CCC, and when I do that and set 1280x1024 it only shows @60Hz, whereas if I don't use the scaling option then I can get @75Hz for 1280x1024 in desktop.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Yeah, 64tick seems to be the biggest culprit. That said though, I never had this big of an issue with it before. It seems within the last week or two (maybe since the Arms Deal patch) that registration has hit an all-time low. Also, I'm not sure if it's just in my head at this point, but I seem to do fine on regular Valve pub servers playing casually, but on the Valve ranked servers I can't hit squat.


Probably Pinion servers. Honestly I suggest Altpug over Matchmaking unless you care about your rank....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Hey guys I had a question. Just today I installed a 5850 on my PC, previously I was using the bultin 4670k IGP and now it reports that the maximum refresh rate is 75Hz(AMD Catalyst) but at 1280x1024. I'm using a Dell P2212H. My question is I played Source at either 1280x1024 or 1024x768, and I'm perfectly fine using that resolution, infact I prefer 4:3 over 16:9 from the old days. Can I use 75Hz when playing CSGO now?
> 
> Or do I have to set the resolution at 1280x1024 every time in desktop before running GO? There is no option to set monitor frequency ingame, just aspect ratio and resolution under video settings. Any workaround for my case?
> 
> Edit: Also note that my Dell does not have the option to maintain aspect ratio(stretches when using 4:3 resolutions) using the onboard menu. I've to use the "Enable GPU Scaling" option under CCC, and when I do that and set 1280x1024 it only shows @60Hz, whereas if I don't use the scaling option then I can get @75Hz for 1280x1024 in desktop.


In your launch options, type: -freq 144

Now just set your desired resolution.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Probably Pinion servers. Honestly I suggest Altpug over Matchmaking unless you care about your rank....
> In your launch options, type: -freq 144
> 
> Now just set your desired resolution.


Just did it right now, but any way to make sure? I've been using 60Hz at home for as long as I can remember so didn't mess with frequency until now. At LANs it was different scenario with CRTs doing 100Hz. My previous monitor was an Asus MS228H which only support max 60Hz for all resolutions, but my current Dell does 75Hz at 1280x1024. But thing is I can only set 75Hz if I'm *not* using the CCC "Enable GPU Scaling" option, and I'm forced to use that since my monitor doesn't have that capability using it's OSD. It even reports [email protected] under OSD if I don't use the image scaling option from CCC. I was specifically asking if I can do something, maybe a work around from AMD Control Panel, or maybe a 3rd party software for handling the aspect ratio scaling and letting me use 75Hz at the same time.

Sorry if this is going offtopic, I'll remove my post if so.


----------



## BreakDown

question for good AWPers, does moving the scope, aiming, make shots scatter, or does only movement, WASD, affect the precision of the rifle?

sometimes i miss AWP shots that im certain are a hit because the crosshair is center mass on the target, but ive also noticed i dont miss nearly as much if i wait for a split second after i move the crosshair and then shoot.

or maybe its all just my perception. i have to say im a terrible awper


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> question for good AWPers, does moving the scope, aiming, make shots scatter, or does only movement, WASD, affect the precision of the rifle?
> 
> sometimes i miss AWP shots that im certain are a hit because the crosshair is center mass on the target, but ive also noticed i dont miss nearly as much if i wait for a split second after i move the crosshair and then shoot.
> 
> or maybe its all just my perception. i have to say im a terrible awper


Only movement affects the precision of your AWP. You can even test it out by making a Offline Server with bots, sv_cheats 1 in console, then also type sv_showimpacts 1. Whenever you shoot, you'll see where the bullet lands.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Just did it right now, but any way to make sure? I've been using 60Hz at home for as long as I can remember so didn't mess with frequency until now. At LANs it was different scenario with CRTs doing 100Hz. My previous monitor was an Asus MS228H which only support max 60Hz for all resolutions, but my current Dell does 75Hz at 1280x1024. But thing is I can only set 75Hz if I'm *not* using the CCC "Enable GPU Scaling" option, and I'm forced to use that since my monitor doesn't have that capability using it's OSD. It even reports [email protected] under OSD if I don't use the image scaling option from CCC. I was specifically asking if I can do something, maybe a work around from AMD Control Panel, or maybe a 3rd party software for handling the aspect ratio scaling and letting me use 75Hz at the same time.
> 
> Sorry if this is going offtopic, I'll remove my post if so.


Whoops, just realized I copied that launch command out of mine. You should actually being -freq 75, not 144. Check your OSD when you're in game to see if you're on 75hz. I honestly have no idea about the second part of your question, I think it would be best to ask in the AMD GPU Section of this forum. Sorry


----------



## Rickles

unboxed a gut knife, listed for $70 and it's the lowest price of 3


----------



## waylo88

Congrats.

I'm so torn. I got my first case of the week and am super tempted to open it, but my luck with my previous eight or so cases has been absolutely terrible.


----------



## Rickles

I have opened like 15-20, but it it all luck based.. that being said I traded the knife for a stattrak ak case hardened so I probably won't be buying keys for a while.


----------



## waylo88

I was just pugging and a Factory New P2000 Scorpion dropped for me.


----------



## waylo88

So yeah, I sold that P2K for $11.50 on the marketplace and used that money to buy a key for the case I was undecided about opening.

STAT TRAK M4A1-S DARK WATER! MINIMAL WEAR!


----------



## Blk

Anyone watching old NiP vs new NiP?

edit: old NiP won at 1.6!


----------



## last-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Anyone watching old NiP vs new NiP?
> 
> edit: old NiP won at 1.6!


Not really that surprised that old NiP won at 1.6.


----------



## gonX

Old nip vs new new was amazing







Did anyone else watch it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Old nip vs new new was amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else watch it?


Yep! What a great match, wish they could have played GO though, them DDOS'rs.


----------



## BreakDown

It was fun to watch, Classic NiP CT side on Inferno was great.

I would also like to see them play GO.


----------



## EVILNOK

I had said before 4 items seemed to be the limit but I just got my 5th this week. 3 cases and 2 skins so far this week. This is the 1st time I've got over 4/week.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I had said before 4 items seemed to be the limit but I just got my 5th this week. 3 cases and 2 skins so far this week. This is the 1st time I've got over 4/week.


They started it last week. Tons of people got three cases and two skins. My theory is they increased case drops to tank their price on the market. More people buying penny cases equals more people buying keys from Valve.


----------



## Rickles

noticed I was at $2.24 in my steam wallet, so I sold some skins then bought a single key and unboxed a stattrak m4s.

So with about $30 in keys I have about $85 in guns... not bad.


----------



## EPiiKK

Hey guys!
I can highly recommend leetway.com! I've been playing there last few days and i love it! Great servers, games are relatively fast and players are generally better than on valve servers








Has anyone outside EU been experiencing random disconnects from the servers? Me and all my friends get it constantly.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I can highly recommend leetway.com! I've been playing there last few days and i love it! Great servers, games are relatively fast and players are generally better than on valve servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone outside EU been experiencing random disconnects from the servers? Me and all my friends get it constantly.


Leetway is garbage in the U.S.


----------



## EPiiKK

Yeah the us servers seem to be empty all the time


----------



## dmasteR

This guy is opening up 1000 cases! Pretty insane!






1000 cases x 2.49 a key = $2490

That doesn't include the price he paid for all his cases either..... holy...


----------



## BreakDown

well, if he does not get at least one knife, we will know its not worth to look for them on crates.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> well, if he does not get at least one knife, we will know its not worth to look for them on crates.


He's already gotten a Gut Knife.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He's already gotten a Gut Knife.


yep, saw it, it was the second case he opened after i joined the stream.

however, i think its pretty foolish to buy 2000 dollars worth of keys, but hey, to each his own. He has a knife and i dont


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> yep, saw it, it was the second case he opened after i joined the stream.
> 
> however, i think its pretty foolish to buy 2000 dollars worth of keys, but hey, to each his own. He has a knife and i dont


But he has like a whole page of AUG wings.... Aren't you jealous now?


----------



## BreakDown

very jealous!

I would like to see all that he got out of the unboxing, if all he got was the knife and some 2-5 dollar stattracks, im def not opening another case, i though the chance of getting good/rare skins was better than wthat it actually it is.


----------



## gonX

Reminds me of a clip I saw on YouTube with some guys mom unboxing a knife. First case and she unboxes a Karambit.


----------



## AlDyer

Yh I saw that too, lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Reminds me of a clip I saw on YouTube with some guys mom unboxing a knife. First case and she unboxes a Karambit.






This video. I know effexor haha.


----------



## dipanzan

I wonder if I'll ever get a knife. :|

I only had money to buy 3 keys, from selling random weapons.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I wonder if I'll ever get a knife. :|
> 
> I only had money to buy 3 keys, from selling random weapons.


I don't think I have enough MP7's.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> yep, saw it, it was the second case he opened after i joined the stream.
> 
> however, i think its pretty foolish to buy 2000 dollars worth of keys, but hey, to each his own. He has a knife and i dont


Well, buying $2000 worth of keys is pretty much just gambling. You can easily make your money back if you get a ton of knives.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't think I have enough MP7's.


I bet you can dual or triple wield mp7's now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, buying $2000 worth of keys is pretty much just gambling. You can easily make your money back if you get a ton of knives.


I know its gambling but the chance of a knife or top-tier item seem very very low IMO. its not the same to gamble when you have a 1/10 chance of rare item or a 1/100 chance.


----------



## waylo88

I just did four cases, two eSports and two CSGO. I got two Mag-7 Mementos, an MP7 Skulls, and...a Stat Trak Glock Dragon Tattoo!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I bet you can dual or triple wield mp7's now
> I know its gambling but the chance of a knife or top-tier item seem very very low IMO. its not the same to gamble when you have a 1/10 chance of rare item or a 1/100 chance.


I just got 2 Dark Water M4A1's, 2 Glock Dragon Tattoo, and a USP-S Darkwater from my 50 mp7's I bought for 3 cents a piece last night anticipating for this patch. yay!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I just did four cases, two eSports and two CSGO. I got two Mag-7 Mementos, an MP7 Skulls, and...a Stat Trak Glock Dragon Tattoo!


I unboxed two so far and got a glock dragon tattoo and a doomkitty FAMAS.

I didn't even come close to making my money back on either of those. I did earn that money by selling items that I got through CS:GO, so it's all in the circle of valve item gambling.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I just got 2 Dark Water M4A1's, 2 Glock Dragon Tattoo, and a USP-S Darkwater from my *50 mp7's I bought for 3 cents a piece last night anticipating for this patch. yay!*


care to explain please? how did buying 50 mp7's get you better skins and how does that prepare you for a patch?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> care to explain please? how did buying 50 mp7's get you better skins and how does that prepare you for a patch?


The patch they deployed earlier tonight introduced contracts. Contracts allow you to take 10 weapons of the same quality and basically craft them together for a single item the next quality up.


----------



## BreakDown

really? thats very interesting, are you guaranteed it will be a better item?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> care to explain please? how did buying 50 mp7's get you better skins and how does that prepare you for a patch?


Sorry forgot to post the patch notes... I bought them last night for .03 a piece. As I knew the prices would go up once people found out about the ability to trade 10 items for 1 better item.









Quote:


> *CONTRACTS*
> Added the Arms Deal Contract, allowing players to exchange items from the Arms Deal case.
> Use the Arms Deal Contract to exchange 10 of your Arms Deal Collection items of identical quality for a single Arms Deal Collection item of a quality one tier higher. Note: Knives are not part of collections.
> *ARMS DEAL*
> It is now possible to use Name Tags on stock/default items.
> *UI*
> Clan tags are now displayed in the lobby.
> *GAMEPLAY*
> Players can now only purchase 1 smoke grenade per round.
> Synchronized M4A1 and M4A4 reload completion event with visual magazine insertion and sound effect.
> Improved some bad cases of player radar visibility through smoke volumes.
> Enemy target IDs now only appear when the crosshair is over a target player's hitboxes instead of their overall bounding box.
> Looking at a weapon in-game (default F) no longer interrupts attaching or detaching silencers.
> *MISC*
> The kill panel now correctly displays item rarity and owner.
> Kill panel damage given and received stats no longer add damage from before a player took over a bot.
> Fixed weapon inventory hud flashing when it didn't find the selected weapon in edge cases where you just threw a grenade.
> Fixed hud inventory not refreshing properly in some cases when picking up a flashbang.
> Fixed a bug that reported "hltv_changed_target" as an unused event in the console.
> Fixed weapon icons appearing dark for some Mac versions.
> When watching friends games on official servers, GOTV information is now requested asynchronously from matchmaking servers.
> CS:GO inventory items in Steam Community profiles now list most recently acquired items first.
> Improved CS:GO matchmaking servers stability.
> Fixed context menu popping up over the client info panel in the lobby.
> Added a cheat protected convar named "cl_draw_only_deathnotices" that turns off most hud except for death notices (for movie makers).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> really? thats very interesting, are you guaranteed it will be a better item?


Yep, if you trade 10 mp7's you'll get a M4A1 DarkWater, USP-S, or a Glock Dragon Tattoo.

If you were to trade 10 M4A1 DarkWater, or 10 USP-S DarkWater, or 10 Glock Dragon Tattoo and you'll get a Deagle Hypnotic, or a AK47 Case Hardened.

If you were to trade 10 Deagle Hypnotic, or 10 AK47 Case hardened you'll get a AWP Lightning.


----------



## BreakDown

that was quite smart, dmaster.

also thanks for patch notes, i usually learn about patches from this thread, lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> that was quite smart, dmaster.
> 
> also thanks for patch notes, i usually learn about patches from this thread, lol.


I also forgot to mention. That you can mix and match grades.

So you can mix and match as long as it's the same grade. So you could use 5 M4A1-S Dark Waters, 3 Glock Dragon Tattoo's, and 2 USP-S Darkwater.


----------



## BreakDown

@dmaster, by grade what do you mean? factory new, minimal wear, etc... or their rarity?

apparently these cases (csgo and esports) will eventually stop dropping and other cases will replace them (if tf2 is anything to go by).

Would it make sense to buy a case of each with their corresponding keys, and saving them for when these cases stop dropping, and then selling them? would their price go up because you cant get them anymore?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> @dmaster, by grade what do you mean? factory new, minimal wear, etc... or their rarity?
> 
> apparently these cases (csgo and esports) will eventually stop dropping and other cases will replace them (if tf2 is anything to go by).
> 
> Would it make sense to buy a case of each with their corresponding keys, and saving them for when these cases stop dropping, and then selling them? would their price go up because you cant get them anymore?


I'm talking about their rarity. I went to look at TF2 crates, and found a crate #17 which was still .04 cents. TF2 is above 70 crates now, so by the looks of it I don't think it's a very good investment!

E-Sport keys should open up ALL e-Sport cases regardless of what crate series, same for the regular CS:GO keys. At least that's the way it works in DOTA/TF2.


----------



## boOzy

http://www.hltv.org/news/11304-dreamhack-bucharest-coverage-hub


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boOzy*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/11304-dreamhack-bucharest-coverage-hub


Cannot wait for all the matches tomorrow!!!

Opened up another case, and got a Stattrak Hypnotic Deagle!!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Has anyone else been getting random blue screens lately? Today I turned off my Prime95 blend test after 6 hours, opened counter strike, started matchmaking and after two minutes it blue screened.

I was mainly running the prime95 test because my room is cold. It seems like my CPU overclock is not the problem here, though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Has anyone else been getting random blue screens lately? Today I turned off my Prime95 blend test after 6 hours, opened counter strike, started matchmaking and after two minutes it blue screened.
> 
> I was mainly running the prime95 test because my room is cold. It seems like my CPU overclock is not the problem here, though.


No BSOD here. What BSOD error code are you getting?


----------



## Yumyums

Nope, my game has been working perfectly fine lately


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No BSOD here. What BSOD error code are you getting?


I'm getting code A. It's possible that my Qualcomm E2200 drivers are being buggy.

Whenever my CPU crashed on Prime, I either got 124 or D1.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm getting code A. It's possible that my Qualcomm E2200 drivers are being buggy.
> 
> Whenever my CPU crashed on Prime, I either got 124 or D1.


124 typically means not enough vcore voltage IIRC.


----------



## iARDAs

Ups.. Wrong thread.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 124 typically means not enough vcore voltage IIRC.


Well, I meant, those were the two errors I tended to get when my CPU was unstable in Prime. It seems pretty stable at this point.

A apparently means IMC is unstable, but I never get that during prime, so I would guess that it's not an unstable CPU.


----------



## DBEAU

So I've started getting card drops again even though I have a level 5 CS:GO badge.. Is there any point to keeping these cards? I can't form another badge from them can I?


----------



## Shimme

Hey, I'm a little confused on how the arms deal crafting works. I bought 10 cheap blues, but can't trade them in. Is the lowest level that this works at like purple or something?

edit: and yeah, there are higher levels in collection than the blue.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> So I've started getting card drops again even though I have a level 5 CS:GO badge.. Is there any point to keeping these cards? I can't form another badge from them can I?


Nope, no point. You can either sell the cards, or just give them away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Hey, I'm a little confused on how the arms deal crafting works. I bought 10 cheap blues, but can't trade them in. Is the lowest level that this works at like purple or something?
> 
> edit: and yeah, there are higher levels in collection than the blue.


The gun's must be part of the Arms Deal Collection. As I've stated earlier though it's no longer worth it. If you didn't buy the guns when they were low in price (3 cents a piece) you're wasting your money as you can buy what they create for much cheaper.



These are the Arms Deal collection Guns.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Hi guys,
I have just found out OCN's server is live

overclock.game.nfoservers.com:27015

Lets get it used







.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> 'm getting code A. It's possible that my Qualcomm E2200 drivers are being buggy.
> 
> Whenever my CPU crashed on Prime, I either got 124 or D1.


Hey I'm a little late for this discussion but 124 means either increase or decrease vcore (I'm guessing its increase) and 0x0A is unstable RAM / IMC.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have just found out OCN's server is live
> 
> overclock.game.nfoservers.com:27015
> 
> Lets get it used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is it 128tick?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I have no info other than IP








I'll see if I can get that info from the GS manager.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Is it 128tick?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I have no info other than IP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get that info from the GS manager.


32 Player Hostage Server 64 tick.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 32 Player Hostage Server 64 tick.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Pretty much what I was thinking myself.

On the other hand, some good news!

Counter-Strike community helps build $250,000 prize pool proceeds from in-game item sales support CS:GO's top players.

http://www.dreamhack.se/dhw13/2013/09/16/counter-strike-community-helps-build-250000-prize-pool/


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 32 Player Hostage Server 64 tick.


I'll see what buttons I can press to make it 128 tick


----------



## Rickles

I'd much rather see somthing like a 6v6 casual competitive


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I'd much rather see somthing like a 6v6 casual competitive


This. 6v6 or even something like 8v8 competitive 128tick would be awesome.


----------



## Sikkamore

So, I have a question about drops....

Do case keys drop randomly like everything else? I have several cases that I can't open because I don't have keys. Yet, when I go to the market, people have SEVERAL keys for sale. Currently, the cheapest is at $2.73 USD.

So do they get all these from drops? Or do they buy them for $2.50 off the in game store then resell them for profit?


----------



## AlDyer

You can't get keys from drops. And yeah they are doing exactly what you said. It's basically a scam tbh..


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> You can't get keys from drops. And yeah they are doing exactly what you said. It's basically a scam tbh..


That's what I thought. I was thinking to myself... 'Why are people buying them off the community market for an extra ~25 cents?!'


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> So, I have a question about drops....
> 
> Do case keys drop randomly like everything else? I have several cases that I can't open because I don't have keys. Yet, when I go to the market, people have SEVERAL keys for sale. Currently, the cheapest is at $2.73 USD.
> 
> So do they get all these from drops? Or do they buy them for $2.50 off the in game store then resell them for profit?


Keys do not drop in game, but people aren't actually reselling for profit either. When you sell anything on the market, there's a fee. Keys that are being sold at less than 2.87 and they're actually losing out on money if they were to actually resell!

Most people who are selling keys on the market traded items for them, and don't want the keys either.


----------



## kiznilian

Can Stat Tracks be randomly dropped? or are they only in cases?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Can Stat Tracks be randomly dropped? or are they only in cases?


Cases.


----------



## b0z0

I want a boom awp and knife. Thats it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 9/19/2013
> 
> [OPERATION BRAVO]
> - Added Operation Bravo Pass for access to Workshop maps in Deathmatch, Casual and Competitive. Visit http://blog.counter-strike.net/operationbravo/ for details!
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Fixed the buy menu not allowing players to buy a helmet+vest when they had a vest but not enough to buy the helmet+vest.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Inferno
> -- Removed flowerpots on balcony near Mid.
> -- Blocked visibility through haycart at Banana.
> -- Blocked visibility through sandbags in Banana.
> -- Blocked one way visibility through yellow car in Banana.
> 
> - Mirage
> -- Tweaked cover in Bombsite A.
> -- Removed trashcan near connector into Bombsite A.
> -- Added cover at top of CT stairs into Bombsite A.
> -- Widened box near T tunnel into Bombsite A.
> -- Blocked visibility under the van at Bombsite B.
> -- Removed the red pushcart near Bombsite B.
> -- Removed bed in apartments near Bombsite B.
> -- Removed center divider in CT sniper window.
> -- Added cover inside Palace.
> -- Removed scaffolding in alley near Apartments, tweaked skybox volume.
> -- Removed chairs in Underpass.
> 
> [UI]
> - Fixed vest and helmet+vest armor costs in the buy menu.
> - Fixed flashbang grenade overlap bug in the UI.
> - The "flashed" icon no longer shows up when the cl_draw_only_deathnotices is set.
> - Fixed missing localization text for status of players playing the Weapons Course.
> - Increased resolution of death message weapons icons.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Replaced "Arms Deal Collection Contract" with "Trade Up Contract" that can be used with weapons from any Collection.
> - Holstered weapons now correctly show their silenced/unsilenced state.
> - Fixed expired Operation Payback Passes not being redeemable for Operation Payback Coin.
> 
> [COMMUNITY SERVERS]
> - Fixed a community server crash in certain Deathmatch mode settings.
> - Fixed a community server file transfer exploit.
> - Custom map scenario text files can now contain "RULESHERE" as the very first thing in the text which will get replaced by the game mode rules that are currently being loaded. The rest of the scenario text file will be added to the end of the rules text.


Update is out!!!

Also check out the CS:GO blog!









http://blog.counter-strike.net/operationbravo/

Bunch of goodies out!


----------



## EVILNOK

Had this happen today about an hour before the patch:
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197981254749/home/

I've never had a StatTrak Deagle. I had a P250 equipped but when I switched to it the StatTrak Deagle was there. I was able to walk around and use it as if it was in my inventory for about 30 seconds. The next time I was killed it was gone again.


----------



## Sikkamore

All of my favorite servers are empty. And when I search for servers it seems like there aren't very many listed/with people in them. What's going on?! I wanted to get in a match or two of Gun Game before bed


----------



## b0z0

Anyone having issues when DMing in servers with more than 25 people get terrible FPS drops


----------



## BreakDown

new operation payback with some competitive maps and some new skins

http://blog.counter-strike.net/operationbravo/


----------



## EPiiKK

Are those maps actually good for 5v5? It would be fun to get new maps but 64 tick grinds my teeth


----------



## BreakDown

ive tried 3 so far, cache is good 5vs5 and it has been played by professional teams on tournaments, seaside is fun but not that good 5vs5 and gwalior is a mess IMO, to many random things in the way, visually cluttered.

However, you can play these maps on community servers, so you dont really need to buy it. I bought it because i like throwing money at counter strike









BTW: Ill leave the patch notes here, there are some tweaks made to inferno and mirrage (i hope dmaster does not eat me alive)
Quote:


> Release Notes for 9/19/2013
> 
> [OPERATION BRAVO]
> - Added Operation Bravo Pass for access to Workshop maps in Deathmatch, Casual and Competitive. Visit http://blog.counter-strike.net/operationbravo/ for details!
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Fixed the buy menu not allowing players to buy a helmet+vest when they had a vest but not enough to buy the helmet+vest.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Inferno
> -- Removed flowerpots on balcony near Mid.
> -- Blocked visibility through haycart at Banana.
> -- Blocked visibility through sandbags in Banana.
> -- Blocked one way visibility through yellow car in Banana.
> 
> - Mirage
> -- Tweaked cover in Bombsite A.
> -- Removed trashcan near connector into Bombsite A.
> -- Added cover at top of CT stairs into Bombsite A.
> -- Widened box near T tunnel into Bombsite A.
> -- Blocked visibility under the van at Bombsite B.
> -- Removed the red pushcart near Bombsite B.
> -- Removed bed in apartments near Bombsite B.
> -- Removed center divider in CT sniper window.
> -- Added cover inside Palace.
> -- Removed scaffolding in alley near Apartments, tweaked skybox volume.
> -- Removed chairs in Underpass.
> 
> [UI]
> - Fixed vest and helmet+vest armor costs in the buy menu.
> - Fixed flashbang grenade overlap bug in the UI.
> - The "flashed" icon no longer shows up when the cl_draw_only_deathnotices is set.
> - Fixed missing localization text for status of players playing the Weapons Course.
> - Increased resolution of death message weapons icons.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Replaced "Arms Deal Collection Contract" with "Trade Up Contract" that can be used with weapons from any Collection.
> - Holstered weapons now correctly show their silenced/unsilenced state.
> - Fixed expired Operation Payback Passes not being redeemable for Operation Payback Coin.
> 
> [COMMUNITY SERVERS]
> - Fixed a community server crash in certain Deathmatch mode settings.
> - Fixed a community server file transfer exploit.
> - Custom map scenario text files can now contain "RULESHERE" as the very first thing in the text which will get replaced by the game mode rules that are currently being loaded. The rest of the scenario text file will be added to the end of the rules text.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> ive tried 3 so far, cache is good 5vs5 and it has been played by professional teams on tournaments, seaside is fun but not that good 5vs5 and gwalior is a mess IMO, to many random things in the way, visually cluttered.
> 
> However, you can play these maps on community servers, so you dont really need to buy it. I bought it because i like throwing money at counter strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Ill leave the patch notes here, there are some tweaks made to inferno and mirrage (i hope dmaster does not eat me alive)


Already posted the patch notes already. All good though! For those who didn't see them, they'll see em now haha.









Anyone get any of the new gun skins yet? I haven't gotten anything yet, or seen anyone get it yet either.


----------



## AlDyer

I got a crappy shotgun which I think was part of it but worth like 6 cents


----------



## Sikkamore

I always sell my drops. I don't care about skins or anything really. If they all add up to me getting a free game then I'll take it.

I've opened several cases and really haven't gotten much. I'll open a few of the bravo's for fun but then I'll sell them on the marketplace as well. Oh, and if anyone wants to trade for cases then just add me. I'll take Steam cards for games I own in exchange. I'll save you some money and you save me some in return







PM me here or comment on my wall http://steamcommunity.com/id/sikkamore13/


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *Already posted the patch notes already.* All good though! For those who didn't see them, they'll see em now haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone get any of the new gun skins yet? I haven't gotten anything yet, or seen anyone get it yet either.


didnt see them, my bad.

I have not seen them drop either, i got a bizon forest leaves from an operation bravo server/map, so maybe the alpha and bravo skins will be harder to find, since you are not guaranteed to get one of those collections when playing.

the items are showing up on the market however, so they must be dropping.

the white awp and wooden berettas look very nice. id like to know if theres any stattracks among the new cases.


----------



## EVILNOK

So far I've seen 1 bravo case on the market for $39.99 and 1 new skin, the bright water M4A1-S for $100. All I've managed to get is a XM1014 Groundwater.

EDIT: looks like there are quite a few more cases and the prices are dropping pretty fast and 1 more bright water skin but that's about it for right now.


----------



## asuperpower

Just like to say... I love this game...
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## Sikkamore

Do skins go through wear and tear over time? I see a lot of people with factory new looking skins and was just curious if they're buying them over and over or not


----------



## BreakDown

No sikkamore. Every skin pattern has several conditions, battle-scarred, well worn, field tested, minimal wear and factory new, when you get a drop, it will be in one of those conditions, and it will stay that way forever. The type of condition from your weapon affects the state the pattern is in, but it will always stay that way. It will not degrade over time/usage.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> No sikkamore. Every skin pattern has several conditions, battle-scarred, well worn, field tested, minimal wear and factory new, when you get a drop, it will be in one of those conditions, and it will stay that way forever. The type of condition from your weapon affects the state the pattern is in, but it will always stay that way. It will not degrade over time/usage.


I know that they drop in different conditions. Was just curious if they ever degrade. Thanks for answering mane!


----------



## BreakDown

I like the stattrack nova & galil, ill probably trade for them when prices drop.

I also really like the dual berrettas and white awp skins, although i hardly ever play with those weapons...


----------



## Sikkamore

Just was dropped a Bravo case. Immediately put it up for sale lol


----------



## EVILNOK

So did they reset drops when they patched in Operation Bravo? I just got my 7th drop since the reset Wednesday and it was a Bravo case.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> So did they reset drops when they patched in Operation Bravo? I just got my 7th drop since the reset Wednesday and it was a Bravo case.


I don't know. I think I was getting more drops than before but nothing Bravo related until that case I mentioned before. I think drop resets pertain to each individuals first day they received a drop.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I don't know. I think I was getting more drops than before but nothing Bravo related until that case I mentioned before. I think drop resets pertain to each individuals first day they received a drop.


Most I had received before Operation Bravo patch was 5 between resets. I just got my 8th drop (since Wednesday's reset).


----------



## LuminatX

Is the drop rate the same as TF2? like it resets once a week?
if so which day of the week is it? or is it based off when you got your last drop?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Is the drop rate the same as TF2? like it resets once a week?
> if so which day of the week is it? or is it based off when you got your last drop?


From everything I've heard it resets on Wednesday.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Is the drop rate the same as TF2? like it resets once a week?
> if so which day of the week is it? or is it based off when you got your last drop?


Normally it resets every Wednesday, but I have also gotten 7 drops since Wednesday, so i'm not even sure at this point. It was resetting every Wednesday before though. Possibly increased the drop rate?


----------



## Jaromir

did anyone get more then 2items in 24hours? or that limitation still stands?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir*
> 
> did anyone get more then 2items in 24hours? or that limitation still stands?


I personally haven't nor do I know anyone who has.


----------



## BreakDown

Having the operation bravo pass grants you "accelerated drops", maybe it also raises the cap for items?

So far ive had 2 cases, one csgo, one esports, a mag 7 sand dune and one skin from operation bravo a xm10 shotgun skin... i just want a bravo case or a good bravo skin to sell them!


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Having the operation bravo pass grants you "accelerated drops", maybe it also raises the cap for items?
> 
> So far ive had 2 cases, one csgo, one esports, a mag 7 sand dune and one skin from operation bravo a xm10 shotgun skin... i just want a bravo case or a good bravo skin to sell them!


I think the same... so far I got bravo case (sold for $8!!11!), 2xCSGO case, Nova Forest thing... so much! Perhaps we're just lucky and got more drops this week.
















\_asuperpower_/


----------



## Jaromir

yeah i think it has something to do with bravo pass also

i also got 6 drops already (4normal+1bravo skin & 1bravo case)


----------



## EVILNOK

I think they maybe just screwed up and accidentally reset the drops when they patched in Operation Bravo. If Operation Bravo did increase the amount of drops you can receive I think they would publicize it. They already mentioned it increases the chances of getting a bravo case so why not mention increasing the number of drops too? I think they either increased the amount of drops per week for everyone or they accidentally reset them with op bravo. I'm up to 8 total drops since Wednesday's reset, 1 Bravo case, 1 Bravo skin, 2 CS:GO cases, 1 eSports case, and 3 normal skins.


----------



## waylo88

I've yet to see someone get a Bravo case. From the new skins I've only gotten the Sawed Off Mosaico.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've yet to see someone get a Bravo case. From the new skins I've only gotten the Sawed Off Mosaico.


Oh you mean one of these? 

Now you've seen someone get one.








Got it right after a ESEA scrim last night.


----------



## Yumyums

I got one the other day, sold it for like 6.25$


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, I just got one and sold it for exactly that.


----------



## Beefbud

Any more impressions from the operation bravo maps?


----------



## waylo88

Cache and Seaside are great competitive maps. Agency is pretty fun for hostage rescue.

I think Gwalior and Ali kind of suck.


----------



## BreakDown

I hate gwalior because theres way too many spots to hide, or difficult to see players, its too hard to check all the spots where a possible enemy would be.
I also dont like ruins because theres plenty of spots its hard to see people just sitting there.

I love cache and really like agency.


----------



## EPiiKK

Cache is great map, it's played widely in many competitive leagues etc, i really like it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Cache and Seaside are great competitive maps. Agency is pretty fun for hostage rescue.
> 
> I think Gwalior and Ali kind of suck.


Going to disagree. I think seaside would be a terrible map competitively. Crossing mid to the other site would be devastating against a good team.


----------



## waylo88

My friends and I have played it a few times and it's been really fun. Get a smoke and you can cross just fine. As long as you don't run out like a moron and eat a bullet or a nade, it's not a problem.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> My friends and I have played it a few times and it's been really fun. Get a smoke and you can cross just fine. As long as you don't run out like a moron and eat a bullet or a nade, it's not a problem.


You're playing in a pub environment where majority of the players don't know how to fully utilize the map. The map when actually played competitively is a disaster.

Even crossing on Dust2 is a issue, especially when teams have a good awp/auto. Look at the higher division matches where the guy crossing B gets hit 1 out of 5 or so times even with smokes. Crossing late on Seaside and you're going to get nade stacked. You essentially would have to cross so late that teams would be able to fully rush into the site, which means you would be forced to re-take that site every round.

EDIT:

Patch is out 9/26/13
Quote:


> BRAVO
> Added Competitive Scorecard to the Official Competitive match end scoreboard if the user owns an Operation Bravo Coin. (Previously only visible in the Operation Bravo Coin tooltip).
> GAMEPLAY
> Suiciding now results in 0 cash awarded for the round.
> Player acceleration is now determined by the player's active weapon max speed.
> MAPS
> Fixed bugs in Gwalior, Cache, Ali, Seaside and Agency.
> MISC
> Fixed stock items not displaying possessive information in the freeze panel.
> Fixed some water material fallbacks to not reflect the 2d skybox which caused bad reflections with low shader settings.
> Fixed squished weapon kill icons on Mac.
> Fixed the highest quality items in a Collection failing to be filtered out of the Trade Up Contract interface.
> Fixed a memory leak in client code that also caused performance drops during long gameplay sessions.
> New decorated weapon added to the Assault Collection.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

How many of you have Operation Bravo, on top of that, how many of you that own it like it?

So far, I like all the maps except seige. In competitive mode that map is just too slow and most people decide to camp.

Other than that all the maps are great and I was even able to unbox a Bright Water M4A1 from one of the bravo cases.


----------



## waylo88

Finally got back to Distinguished Master Guardian tonight. I stopped playing ranked games with some of my buddies that are Gold Nova III and below and it's become much easier. Seems the matchmaking is a lot like League of Legends in that when you're a higher rank than your friends, it pretty much breaks and doesn't match properly at all.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're playing in a pub environment where majority of the players don't know how to fully utilize the map. The map when actually played competitively is a disaster.
> 
> Even crossing on Dust2 is a issue, especially when teams have a good awp/auto. Look at the higher division matches where the guy crossing B gets hit 1 out of 5 or so times even with smokes. Crossing late on Seaside and you're going to get nade stacked. You essentially would have to cross so late that teams would be able to fully rush into the site, which means you would be forced to re-take that site every round.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Patch is out 9/26/13


Did they finally fix the movement? :O I'm excited for this, updating now. Shouldn't now it be a bit slower than before with ak/m4a4, meaning less glidey/easier to hold angles, or say connecting your shots better rather than getting shot because of the fast movement speed/peeker's advantage.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Finally got back to Distinguished Master Guardian tonight. I stopped playing ranked games with some of my buddies that are Gold Nova III and below and it's become much easier. Seems the matchmaking is a lot like League of Legends in that when you're a higher rank than your friends, it pretty much breaks and doesn't match properly at all.


This is so true. I lost all of my matches when I qued with my friends with lower ranks like 3 stars/1ak/2ak, and it was the same as in League too. I mean whenever we qued in League, the opponents in general were so tough.







I got Legendary Eagle a few days back.







Slowly climbing now, only play soloq. lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Finally got back to Distinguished Master Guardian tonight. I stopped playing ranked games with some of my buddies that are Gold Nova III and below and it's become much easier. Seems the matchmaking is a lot like League of Legends in that when you're a higher rank than your friends, it pretty much breaks and doesn't match properly at all.


Oddly enough, this happens to me too.

I'm a Master Guardian II and my friends vary anywhere from Nova I to Nova IV. More than half the time I play with them we get completely owned.

But it's vice versa if I just match make by myself.


----------



## waylo88

Yeah. The last two days I've only queued with my friends who are also Distinguished Master Guardians and we've won every single game (like 6-7 in a row).

It kind of sucks because I want to play competitively with my friends who are lower rank to try and help them get better, but it's not fun when when our lowest rank is a Gold Nova III, but because I'm queued with them, the enemies lowest ranked person is a Legendary Eagle for some reason. My friends just wind up getting out-played SO hard, it's basically a 2/3v5 (the one or two pubbers our team gets are usually my rank or one below).

Guess I'll just pub with them from now on.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I noticed that the Ocn csgo steam group doesn't have an avatar, so I made one.

Feel free to use it if you want to dmaster.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I noticed that the Ocn csgo steam group doesn't have an avatar, so I made one.
> 
> Feel free to use it if you want to dmaster.


Thanks man! Added it, appreciate it!









Also, this is the new skin Valve added in the patch:

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Five-SeveN%20%7C%20Candy%20Apple%20%28Factory%20New%29

I like it, too bad it's a Five-Seven though.


----------



## DBEAU

I can't seem to find the OCN CSGO steam group


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I can't seem to find the OCN CSGO steam group


http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo

I also have it posted it the first post. I try and update the original post as well at times. Has a lot of Arms Update Information!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Also, this is the new skin Valve added in the patch:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Five-SeveN%20%7C%20Candy%20Apple%20%28Factory%20New%29
> 
> I like it, too bad it's a Five-Seven though.


Wow, that looks much better than my Anodized Gunmetal

And the five seven isnt really that bad, you can generally spray it like a glock and get kills with it.


----------



## TFchris

Ugh I couldn't get into CSGO... ever since I started with 1.4, 1.5... to 1.6 and source, CSGO just felt too cod like for me :x


----------



## waylo88

CSGO couldn't be farther from COD. Two totally different play styles.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> CSGO couldn't be farther from COD. Two totally different play styles.


Agreed, but I do think that some weapons just feel out of place in the game, such as the negev.

The other day in a comp match, me and 2 other guys threw smokes down in a tunnel and just sprayed the entire team down with Negevs through the smoke


----------



## waylo88

So, I've gotten two Bravo drops since Monday and none since the drop reset on Wednesday. This is BS. People who buy the Bravo map pack have a much greater chance of Bravo drops my ass.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So, I've gotten two Bravo drops since Monday and none since the drop reset on Wednesday. This is BS. People who buy the Bravo map pack have a much greater chance of Bravo drops my ass.


Two bravo cases is actually not bad.... I don't know anyone who's gotten more than 3 Bravo cases in fact.

Get anything good in either cases?


----------



## BreakDown

Ive only had one case bravo drop, sold it and bought graphite stattrack galil.

BTW: ive been playing the mag-7 at "close to mid" range and ive been doing quite well with it, thanks to whoever told me it was not a close range weapon only.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Ive only had one case bravo drop, sold it and bought graphite stattrack galil.
> 
> BTW: ive been playing the mag-7 at "close to mid" range and ive been doing quite well with it, thanks to whoever told me it was not a close range weapon only.


It's also quite accurate while jumping. If you're ever in a tight situation, well, you know what to try.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Two bravo cases is actually not bad.... I don't know anyone who's gotten more than 3 Bravo cases in fact.
> 
> Get anything good in either cases?


When I said Bravo drops, I just meant stuff added in the Bravo update. I've gotten a single Bravo case (that I sold) and the Mosaico Sawed Off. Whats odd though is that I've literally gotten zero drops since they reset on Wednesday. I've probably played at least 8-10 hours since then and havent gotten a single thing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> When I said Bravo drops, I just meant stuff added in the Bravo update. I've gotten a single Bravo case (that I sold) and the Mosaico Sawed Off. Whats odd though is that I've literally gotten zero drops since they reset on Wednesday. I've probably played at least 8-10 hours since then and havent gotten a single thing.


Hmm odd. You seem to have the same issue one of my teammates are having. He hasn't had a single drop either since the reset!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Agreed, but I do think that some weapons just feel out of place in the game, such as the negev.
> 
> The other day in a comp match, me and 2 other guys threw smokes down in a tunnel and just sprayed the entire team down with Negevs through the smoke


I've never been able to take the Negev seriously. I could always get a ton more shots on target with a rifle. The only one that feels out of place is the auto sniper because it's just point and shoot, no recoil compensation or anything.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I've never been able to take the Negev seriously. I could always get a ton more shots on target with a rifle. The only one that feels out of place is the auto sniper because it's just point and shoot, no recoil compensation or anything.


Negev is only viable in pubs when there are a ton of people/scrubs. Easy to rack up 20+ kills in minutes. In competitive it blows though since it costs a lot and anyone worth a damn will know how to play against one and easily counter it.

To this day, I still don't get people that complain about the Awp. Learn to outsmart them.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Negev is only viable in pubs when there are a ton of people/scrubs. Easy to rack up 20+ kills in minutes. In competitive it blows though since it costs a lot and anyone worth a damn will know how to play against one and easily counter it.
> 
> To this day, I still don't get people that complain about the Awp. Learn to outsmart them.


I don't know, I can get a good 10 shots off with decent accuracy with an AK, whereas I can't anything with a negev unless they're 10 feet from me.

In competitive, the only thing it could possibly be good at are extremely tight unexpected positions, like playing the corners in ramp on Nuke or maybe up at double doors on Dust II. Even then, it's not even close to worth the money you'd have to pay for it. I'd go with a shotgun, if I were going to do that


----------



## BreakDown

I need help folks.

So i have been lowering the mouse sensitivity i play at for the last 3-4 months, from 2800dpi to my current 800dpi, I have noticed my performance has been better because of it, but i dont know what is the "optimal" dpi i should play at.

So what is in your opinion the best dpi settings i should play at?

Also, is there a way to practice weapon recoil other than just shooting at walls on empty servers? I cant be bothered to sit on an empty server for an hour shooting at walls, it bores me to death.









Ive also read that deathmatch is good practice for competitive, is it true?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need help folks.
> 
> So i have been lowering the mouse sensitivity i play at for the last 3-4 months, from 2800dpi to my current 800dpi, I have noticed my performance has been better because of it, but i dont know what is the "optimal" dpi i should play at.
> 
> So what is in your opinion the best dpi settings i should play at?
> 
> Also, is there a way to practice weapon recoil other than just shooting at walls on empty servers? I cant be bothered to sit on an empty server for an hour shooting at walls, it bores me to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive also read that deathmatch is good practice for competitive, is it true?


Well, the only optimal DPI is whatever DPI is native to your mouse. With ADNS-3090 mice, it tends to be 400, 800, 1800, 3600 DPI.

Ideally, you want your mouse pad's width to be a 360 degree turn in game. Some people say that the sensitivity should be lower than that, though. I find that ideal, though.

Deathmatch is the best way to learn the guns. You get real time practice on how to move and shoot and control the recoil. You really have to play competitive to understand the maps, though, and that's like 90% of the game's strategy.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, the only optimal DPI is whatever DPI is native to your mouse. With ADNS-3090 mice, it tends to be 400, 800, 1800, 3600 DPI.
> 
> Ideally, you want your mouse pad's width to be a 360 degree turn in game. Some people say that the sensitivity should be lower than that, though. I find that ideal, though.
> 
> Deathmatch is the best way to learn the guns. You get real time practice on how to move and shoot and control the recoil. You really have to play competitive to understand the maps, though, and that's like 90% of the game's strategy.


this sounds crazy to me... the width of my mouse pad will spin me around at least 5 times. I play with my wrist planted though... I'm sure everyone has a different style for how they use their mouse and I don't see how there can be an optimum sensitivity.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> this sounds crazy to me... the width of my mouse pad will spin me around at least 5 times. I play with my wrist planted though... I'm sure everyone has a different style for how they use their mouse and I don't see how there can be an optimum sensitivity.


Wrist planted is exactly how I play as well. 3200 DPI for me (G400) with a 1.5 sensitivity in game.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I play with a DPI of 1350 and in game sensitivity of 9.360000.

On top of that, I also have a G400.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> this sounds crazy to me... the width of my mouse pad will spin me around at least 5 times. I play with my wrist planted though... I'm sure everyone has a different style for how they use their mouse and I don't see how there can be an optimum sensitivity.


Well, ideally you would set your mouse sensitivity as low as possible. Everyone I've talked to that has tried it has said that it really helps to have the sensitivity reasonably low.

Everyone has their own playstyle, but it's rare to see someone saying that a lower sensitivity didn't improve their performance when they tried both for a long period of time.

edit: hey, we all have G400s.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Time to start a G400 club?


----------



## waylo88

It's one of the best mice on the market for FPS games. There is no way I could use a laser.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It's one of the best mice on the market for FPS games. There is no way I could use a laser.


Definitely.

The Deathadder doesn't fit my hand at all, the clicks have too much travel and it's a bit heavy. I could have gotten past the clicks and the weight, if it fit my hand, though.
The Zowie AM has a fit if I go over 3 metres per second, which really pisses me off occasionally, so I stopped using it.

Then after using all of those extensively I just went and got a G400.


----------



## EVILNOK

I play with in game sensitivity at 2, windows 6/11, 0 accel and DPI at 600 on 1920x1080. I used to play at low res (1260x768 I think ) in 1.6 and CS:S but after not playing CS:S for a few years I got used to 1920x1080 for everything. Your res plays a big part in what DPS/sens you're playing at imo. I couldn't go back to low res now . I tried for CS:GO but I hated it. I would never tell someone what DPS/res to play at because that it's so different from person to person. 1 guy's swear-by settings may be total crap to another. Just mess around with different settings and see which you perform best with and tweak them from there to suit your preference. Most of the people that played older CS will use really low sens and low DPI (4-500ish) and low res with all settings on lowest.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I play with in game sensitivity at 2, windows 6/11, 0 accel and DPI at 600 on 1920x1080. I used to play at low res (1260x768 I think ) in 1.6 and CS:S but after not playing CS:S for a few years I got used to 1920x1080 for everything. Your res plays a big part in what DPS/sens you're playing at imo. I couldn't go back to low res now . I tried for CS:GO but I hated it. I would never tell someone what DPS/res to play at because that it's so different from person to person. 1 guy's swear-by settings may be total crap to another. Just mess around with different settings and see which you perform best with and tweak them from there to suit your preference. Most of the people that played older CS will use really low sens and low DPI (4-500ish) and low res with all settings on lowest.


I never found it that hard to go from 1080p CS:GO to 640x480 CS 1.6. Maybe I just adapt to sensitivity changes really quickly.

I was playing CS 1.6 at 640x480 for a week once on a 120hz CRT because I only had my crappy laptop, and the difference between the feeling of the game from the aspect ratio change was pretty stunning.


----------



## waylo88

Resolution definitely plays a huge part. 3200DPI and 1.5 in game sensitivity works great at 2560x1440 (what I play at) but I have also tried it at 1920x1080 and lower resolutions and it feels way too twitchy.


----------



## Swag

I have a 1440p monitor and I play on 1024x768. It's easier to get headshots and easier to aim for them as well. My sensitivity is 1 with max DPI of my Corsair M65. It's not a bad mouse but I liked the feeling of my DeathAdder. Too bad I didn't buy another one of the DA when I was mouse shopping, people said this was the best FPS mouse.


----------



## gonX

Sensitivity in FPS'es is supposed to be universal in relation to the resolution. I know 1.6 was as long as you weren't hitting the edge of the monitor (negative accel/maximum speed) - before raw input, anyway (everyone should be using that!).

1 sens at 1600 DPI should be exactly the same in inch per ° turned in game, regardless of resolution. If not, there's something wrong with the game.
What the user feels is always subjective, but theoretically it shouldn't really make a difference.

As for high sens - don't say a sensitivity "works well" until you can outaim people who play in the 3 highest ranks in the game. I have a friend who plays 20 sens at 1600 DPI - he's not exactly a bad aimer (he's DMG), but you can really notice him not being able to aim at long range combat.

The ideal sens is definitely 360 degrees for your entire mousepad - some people like it slightly lower or slightly higher, both are great if it fits you better. Personally, I use 0.66 sens at 800DPI and my mousepad is roughly 17 inches. I think I can turn almost 300 degrees in a full swipe (I will go check in a second), so it should ideally be a bit higher, but I feel like I have issues aiming accurately at peoples heads at long range combat. I don't understand how you guys can aim at all with like a sens*DPI of way above 3000.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have a 1440p monitor and I play on 1024x768. It's easier to get headshots and easier to aim for them as well. My sensitivity is 1 with max DPI of my Corsair M65. It's not a bad mouse but I liked the feeling of my DeathAdder. Too bad I didn't buy another one of the DA when I was mouse shopping, people said this was the best FPS mouse.


Really? I've tried playing at lower resolutions and never found any benefit to it in GO. I play at a really low sensitivity, though; that might make a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Sensitivity in FPS'es is supposed to be universal in relation to the resolution. I know 1.6 was as long as you weren't hitting the edge of the monitor (negative accel/maximum speed) - before raw input, anyway (everyone should be using that!).
> 
> 1 sens at 1600 DPI should be exactly the same in inch per ° turned in game, regardless of resolution. If not, there's something wrong with the game.
> What the user feels is always subjective, but theoretically it shouldn't really make a difference.
> 
> As for high sens - don't say a sensitivity "works well" until you can outaim people who play in the 3 highest ranks in the game. I have a friend who plays 20 sens at 1600 DPI - he's not exactly a bad aimer (he's DMG), but you can really notice him not being able to aim at long range combat.
> 
> The ideal sens is definitely 360 degrees for your entire mousepad - some people like it slightly lower or slightly higher, both are great if it fits you better. Personally, I use 0.66 sens at 800DPI and my mousepad is roughly 17 inches. I think I can turn almost 300 degrees in a full swipe (I will go check in a second), so it should ideally be a bit higher, but I feel like I have issues aiming accurately at peoples heads at long range combat. I don't understand how you guys can aim at all with like a sens*DPI of way above 3000.


I think it's the difference in the actual feel of the game, rather than sensitivity changing. I know that when I use my MX518, it feels like it feels a lot more sensitive whereas the actual physical movement is exactly the same as my G400.

I run at 400 DPI and 2.4 in game sensitivity, making it so that I am roughly at 18" for a 360. The improvements from a lower sensitivity don't really seem to increase that much for me past around 15-16" for a 360.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need help folks.
> 
> So i have been lowering the mouse sensitivity i play at for the last 3-4 months, from 2800dpi to my current 800dpi, I have noticed my performance has been better because of it, but i dont know what is the "optimal" dpi i should play at.
> 
> So what is in your opinion the best dpi settings i should play at?
> 
> Also, is there a way to practice weapon recoil other than just shooting at walls on empty servers? I cant be bothered to sit on an empty server for an hour shooting at walls, it bores me to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive also read that deathmatch is good practice for competitive, is it true?


DeathMatch is the key to success. I use to deathmatch for a hour every day and would switch guns after a certain amount of kills/time. So 20 minutes on M4, 20 mins on the AK, 20 minutes with a P2000/Glock.

I personally use 400 DPI on my Deathadder 2013. I suggest using native DPI steps.

My current CS:GO setup is: 1920 x 1080, raw input, 2.3 In game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have a 1440p monitor and I play on 1024x768. It's easier to get headshots and easier to aim for them as well. My sensitivity is 1 with max DPI of my Corsair M65. It's not a bad mouse but I liked the feeling of my DeathAdder. Too bad I didn't buy another one of the DA when I was mouse shopping, people said this was the best FPS mouse.


I personally find playing lower resolutions extremely difficult in GO because everything gets blurry. You can turn on AF though which should really help remove the blur if I remember correctly.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Really? I've tried playing at lower resolutions and never found any benefit to it in GO. I play at a really low sensitivity, though; that might make a difference.
> I think it's the difference in the actual feel of the game, rather than sensitivity changing. I know that when I use my MX518, it feels like it feels a lot more sensitive whereas the actual physical movement is exactly the same as my G400.
> 
> I run at 400 DPI and 2.4 in game sensitivity, making it so that I am roughly at 18" for a 360. The improvements from a lower sensitivity don't really seem to increase that much for me past around 15-16" for a 360.


That's how people are different, but it's physically impossible to hit accurate headshots every time at a somewhat long range (for example CT mid -> T ramp in de_inferno with a too high sensitivity). The MX518 and the G400 also interpret the surface in different ways (different technology, basically), so it could feel different in a various number of ways.

I checked and my current sens (0.66 sens at 800 DPI) is equal to just about 180 degrees ingame for my full mouse pad width (45cm, or 17"). I personally can't control it very well if it's just, let's say, double (which would be a tad higher than yours in this case, since 400 DPI at 2.4 sens = 800 DPI at 1.2 sens, and my 800 DPI at 0.66 sens doubled = 1.32 sens), but such are people different. Having 1350 DPI at almost 10 sens is completely unfathomable for me - it's 16.2 times higher than my sens.

If you can do "correct" head tracking at whatever sens you're doing (again, 'correct' being relative), then fine. Check it out with THIS map, and use these settings:



http://imgur.com/AnJTdJ0


The most notable changes are:
*Size = HEAD*
*Tar. Types = Only Linear* (since people probably won't be running around exactly in relation to you like the circular type, nor can you practice tracking with the static type)
*Linear tar. speed = 250* (equivalent to somebody running with a knife)
*Linear tar. duration = Infinite* (so you don't have to worry about it running out)

Basically you should be able to click your left mouse button at any time and make the shot hit. Try it at the different levels in the game (1, 2, 3, and 4) and see what you feel like is easiest for you. My bet is that the level that's easiest is inverse in relation to your sensitivity "bracket", if there were such (for example, ultralow = 4, low, = 3, medium = 2, high = 1).

I think I remember a flash game from a few years ago that practically tested your tracking ability at various speeds, but this one is pretty relevant for the game.


----------



## waylo88

Night four of 2-3 hours play sessions and getting zero drops. My game is broken guys.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Night four of 2-3 hours play sessions and getting zero drops. My game is broken guys.












I'll ask my teammate if he's gotten any drops tomorrrow, i'll let you know!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> That's how people are different, but it's physically impossible to hit accurate headshots every time at a somewhat long range (for example CT mid -> T ramp in de_inferno with a too high sensitivity). The MX518 and the G400 also interpret the surface in different ways (different technology, basically), so it could feel different in a various number of ways.
> 
> I checked and my current sens (0.66 sens at 800 DPI) is equal to just about 180 degrees ingame for my full mouse pad width (45cm, or 17"). I personally can't control it very well if it's just, let's say, double (which would be a tad higher than yours in this case, since 400 DPI at 2.4 sens = 800 DPI at 1.2 sens, and my 800 DPI at 0.66 sens doubled = 1.32 sens), but such are people different. Having 1350 DPI at almost 10 sens is completely unfathomable for me - it's 16.2 times higher than my sens.
> 
> If you can do "correct" head tracking at whatever sens you're doing (again, 'correct' being relative), then fine. Check it out with THIS map, and use these settings:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/AnJTdJ0
> 
> 
> The most notable changes are:
> *Size = HEAD*
> *Tar. Types = Only Linear* (since people probably won't be running around exactly in relation to you like the circular type, nor can you practice tracking with the static type)
> *Linear tar. speed = 250* (equivalent to somebody running with a knife)
> *Linear tar. duration = Infinite* (so you don't have to worry about it running out)
> 
> Basically you should be able to click your left mouse button at any time and make the shot hit. Try it at the different levels in the game (1, 2, 3, and 4) and see what you feel like is easiest for you. My bet is that the level that's easiest is inverse in relation to your sensitivity "bracket", if there were such (for example, ultralow = 4, low, = 3, medium = 2, high = 1).
> 
> I think I remember a flash game from a few years ago that practically tested your tracking ability at various speeds, but this one is pretty relevant for the game.


Best map to do aim training on. Has really helped me with my flick shots!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I got an MP9 Skin and a normal CSGO case drop yesterday.

I better get a bravo case next.


----------



## BreakDown

Thanks for all the information, after reading all of the comments i still have some questions and observations.

@GonX how do i actually play on the training map you posted? Ive downloaded it from the workshop, try to set up a game "offline with bots" on that map and it does not work, how do you launch it?

How do i tell whats the native DPI of my mouse? I own a first generation razer mamba.

From all of the pro players i see playing on streams and such, they all use around 400-600 dpi, so there is some correlation between lower DPI settings and good aim, it cant just be casuality. However, most of them also play at lower resolutions.

I play at 1920*1200 and ive found im getting better at the game when i play at lower dpi sesnsetivities, currently at 800dpi. On the other hand, i cant for the love of god play battlefield 3 with a lower sens, its no good for bf3, where you dont need to go for headshots and being quick is much more important than precision.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 


> From all of the pro players i see playing on streams and such, they all use around 400-600 dpi, so there is some correlation between lower DPI settings and good aim, it cant just be casuality. However, most of them also play at lower resolutions.


Yes, this is a connection between lower DPI and good aim. With taking more movement with your hand, wrist, arm, just however you aim, it makes it easier to compensate for recoil patterns and go for long range shots. It allows you to make more refined adjustments to your shot, where as with high DPI it'd be pretty damn hard to accurately do that.

----------------------------------------------






Video I made for pwnSOURCE bug report, if you're interested in helping vote it up or something? http://www.pwnsource.com/tickets/skins-and-default-skins-confliction#c6057. Pretty ridiculous little bug though


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Thanks for all the information, after reading all of the comments i still have some questions and observations.
> 
> @GonX how do i actually play on the training map you posted? Ive downloaded it from the workshop, try to set up a game "offline with bots" on that map and it does not work, how do you launch it?
> 
> How do i tell whats the native DPI of my mouse? I own a first generation razer mamba.
> 
> From all of the pro players i see playing on streams and such, they all use around 400-600 dpi, so there is some correlation between lower DPI settings and good aim, it cant just be casuality. However, most of them also play at lower resolutions.
> 
> I play at 1920*1200 and ive found im getting better at the game when i play at lower dpi sesnsetivities, currently at 800dpi. On the other hand, i cant for the love of god play battlefield 3 with a lower sens, its no good for bf3, where you dont need to go for headshots and being quick is much more important than precision.


Does a mamba even have a DPI rating? The sensor uses the doppler effect to track movement; how could you have a DPI from that?

I thought the pros tended to use the native DPI on their mice. Interpolation causes the cursor to feel slightly laggy or something, from what I've heard.

Also, most of the pros use low resolutions because they also play 1.6 and are used to the feeling. According to this page, Swag uses 1080p when he plays. http://play.esea.net/users/270583


----------



## BreakDown

Actually ive been looking it up and apparently the mamba does indeed use the doppler effect to track, what a crazy thing, i didnt even know. So i guess it does not have any native DPI setting?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I played 3 games of CSS last night and I was really surprised.

It's so much easier than CSGO it's not even funny. It seems like the bullet spread increases faster than it does in CSGO, meanwhile CSS spread and recoil while bursting is almost 100% dead on for the first 3-4 shots.


----------



## waylo88

As someone who has played CS since 1.5, CSS really doesn't require much skill. If someone really wanted to say CS was like COD, CSS would be the game to make that argument with.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Actually ive been looking it up and apparently the mamba does indeed use the doppler effect to track, what a crazy thing, i didnt even know. So i guess it does not have any native DPI setting?


I doubt there's a native DPI setting, but there could be some setting that works the best. Maybe you should go PM Skylit; he seems to know a lot about mouse sensors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> The MX518 and the G400 also interpret the surface in different ways (different technology, basically), so it could feel different in a various number of ways.


They have the same sensor, AFAIK. The only difference that I know of is that the G400 has no prediction. It's a weird feeling it seems to give the mouse.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.mapcore.org/page/features/_/articles/operation-payback-first-hand-r27

A good read! Given 18K dollars from Valve for his maps, Valve paid much more though just for his maps as he had to pay others who were also involved on his maps.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Thanks for all the information, after reading all of the comments i still have some questions and observations.
> 
> @GonX how do i actually play on the training map you posted? Ive downloaded it from the workshop, try to set up a game "offline with bots" on that map and it does not work, how do you launch it?
> 
> How do i tell whats the native DPI of my mouse? I own a first generation razer mamba.
> 
> From all of the pro players i see playing on streams and such, they all use around 400-600 dpi, so there is some correlation between lower DPI settings and good aim, it cant just be casuality. However, most of them also play at lower resolutions.
> 
> I play at 1920*1200 and ive found im getting better at the game when i play at lower dpi sesnsetivities, currently at 800dpi. On the other hand, i cant for the love of god play battlefield 3 with a lower sens, its no good for bf3, where you dont need to go for headshots and being quick is much more important than precision.


Don't worry about resolution. It doesn't matter for this game, other than preference. Higher should theoretically be better since you can see more details at longer ranges.
The map shows up in "offline with bots" for me - you might have to go to the Custom tab and find it there. Just one thing - enable console first so you can noclip out of the starting area. That's the only thing really necessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I doubt there's a native DPI setting, but there could be some setting that works the best. Maybe you should go PM Skylit; he seems to know a lot about mouse sensors.
> They have the same sensor, AFAIK. The only difference that I know of is that the G400 has no prediction. It's a weird feeling it seems to give the mouse.


Can't be the same sensor if one has no prediction and has a completely different DPI (3600 @ G400 vs 1600 @ MX518)







Although, I didn't know the G400 had an optical.. my bets were on a laser actually.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Can't be the same sensor if one has no prediction and has a completely different DPI (3600 @ G400 vs 1600 @ MX518)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I didn't know the G400 had an optical.. my bets were on a laser actually.


The G400's an Avago ADNS-3095 and the MX518's an Avago 3080E. They both have the same sensor architecture, from what I can tell.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.mapcore.org/page/features/_/articles/operation-payback-first-hand-r27
> 
> A good read! Given 18K dollars from Valve for his maps, Valve paid much more though just for his maps as he had to pay others who were also involved on his maps.


Quote:


> "What that means is that by buying a Bravo pass, you increase your likelihood of obtaining cases which can be opened to obtain rare items, or simply sold on the marketplace for a profit."


That line annoyed me for reasons I've already made public.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The G400's an Avago ADNS-3095 and the MX518's an Avago 3080E. They both have the same sensor architecture, from what I can tell.


Seems like you're right. Here's Skylit confirming your suspicions

Updated SROM should mean it's been tuned more than the MX518. So yeah, same sensor, different firmware. Maybe I should reword my posts...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Seems like you're right. Here's Skylit confirming your suspicions
> 
> Updated SROM should mean it's been tuned more than the MX518. So yeah, same sensor, different firmware. Maybe I should reword my posts...


It's really weird how the different firmware changed the feel of the sensor completely. I'm pretty sure that's why there's that rumor that the G400 is laggier than the MX518, even though it isn't.


----------



## Swag

To be honest, any mouse you get nowadays will be pretty good and accurate. I had a hard time justifying paying $60 on a mouse when a $30 mouse could work just as good. I understand some people will probably need certain features in a mouse such as macro keys or wireless capability, but other than that, a traditional mouse should do you wonders. I think we've put too much emphasis in the hardware for copying professional gamers.

I don't know if any of you play StarCraft 2, but there's an irrational craze over there to get as good as Korean gamers and now the product 'Q-Senn Keyboards' which are valued at around $8 in Korea are being sold for $40 in US being deemed for serious gamers who want to step up there game to Korean level.

What do you guys think? Do you think we put too much emphasis on hardware for skill rather than hard work and practice.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, any mouse you get nowadays will be pretty good and accurate. I had a hard time justifying paying $60 on a mouse when a $30 mouse could work just as good. I understand some people will probably need certain features in a mouse such as macro keys or wireless capability, but other than that, a traditional mouse should do you wonders. I think we've put too much emphasis in the hardware for copying professional gamers.
> 
> I don't know if any of you play StarCraft 2, but there's an irrational craze over there to get as good as Korean gamers and now the product 'Q-Senn Keyboards' which are valued at around $8 in Korea are being sold for $40 in US being deemed for serious gamers who want to step up there game to Korean level.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do you think we put too much emphasis on hardware for skill rather than hard work and practice.


IMO, an ADNS-3090 sensor is the way to go these days. Laser mice are useless for FPS, since more than 1800 DPI in FPS games is just painful, and the acceleration curve on the 9500 sensor is not beneficial.

Cheap mice and Microsoft mice tend to have a slow max tracking speed, in my experience, so I don't use them.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, any mouse you get nowadays will be pretty good and accurate. I had a hard time justifying paying $60 on a mouse when a $30 mouse could work just as good. I understand some people will probably need certain features in a mouse such as macro keys or wireless capability, but other than that, a traditional mouse should do you wonders. I think we've put too much emphasis in the hardware for copying professional gamers.
> 
> I don't know if any of you play StarCraft 2, but there's an irrational craze over there to get as good as Korean gamers and now the product 'Q-Senn Keyboards' which are valued at around $8 in Korea are being sold for $40 in US being deemed for serious gamers who want to step up there game to Korean level.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do you think we put too much emphasis on hardware for skill rather than hard work and practice.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, an ADNS-3090 sensor is the way to go these days. Laser mice are useless for FPS, since more than 1800 DPI in FPS games is just painful, and the acceleration curve on the 9500 sensor is not beneficial.
> 
> Cheap mice and Microsoft mice tend to have a slow max tracking speed, in my experience, so I don't use them.
Click to expand...

Hahahaha! I didn't mean the $10 mouse. I'm just saying that there's a point where we think that skill comes in the hardware rather than in the user. It's like with my guitar and I, I thought that after I bought a better guitar; I'd suddenly start playing a whole lot smoother, I was wrong.







Still choppy and I still sucked!

I agree, that Microsoft mice, the one with the ugly red bottom is one of the worst mice I have ever tried. It might just be me but I put more of an emphasis on my keyboard than my mice, I can't stand parting with my MX Blues!

If it makes a difference in my input, I am a DMG right now and LEM being my highest but only for like a week or less.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hahahaha! I didn't mean the $10 mouse. I'm just saying that there's a point where we think that skill comes in the hardware rather than in the user. It's like with my guitar and I, I thought that after I bought a better guitar; I'd suddenly start playing a whole lot smoother, I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still choppy and I still sucked!
> 
> I agree, that Microsoft mice, the one with the ugly red bottom is one of the worst mice I have ever tried. It might just be me but I put more of an emphasis on my keyboard than my mice, I can't stand parting with my MX Blues!
> 
> If it makes a difference in my input, I am a DMG right now and LEM being my highest but only for like a week or less.


Are you talking about the original Intellimouse Explorer? Mine had a red bottom. I loved the shape of that mouse, but it malfunctions at like 0.5 m/s. Still working 15 years later, though.

As for the keyboard, I'm playing on an IBM model M right now because I don't care at all about how my keyboard works in game. All that matters to me is how well I can type on it. I can play just fine with any keyboard. I've never understood the point of all of these gaming keyboards, apart from NKRO.


----------



## Swag

This one:


Spoiler: Microsoft Mouse







I have 3 of them and I still use them. Just not for gaming, I use them for my servers. Very sturdy and lasts forever.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Microsoft Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 of them and I still use them. Just not for gaming, I use them for my servers. Very sturdy and lasts forever.


This is what I use. I play at distinguished master guardian (aka Badge) level, and it works absolutely fantastic for me


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Microsoft Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 of them and I still use them. Just not for gaming, I use them for my servers. Very sturdy and lasts forever.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I use. I play at distinguished master guardian (aka Badge) level, and it works absolutely fantastic for me
Click to expand...

I can't really use this one, the feet get too sticky when I play games with it. Although, honestly, I only switched to a laser mouse like 4 years ago. I was using a mechanical mouse before that and it worked great. Only hard part was cleaning the dust out when it got too dirty and the sensor stopped working accurately.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Cache and Seaside are great competitive maps. Agency is pretty fun for hostage rescue.
> 
> I think Gwalior and Ali kind of suck.


What? Ali is way better balanced than Seaside.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does a mamba even have a DPI rating? The sensor uses the doppler effect to track movement; how could you have a DPI from that?
> 
> I thought the pros tended to use the native DPI on their mice. Interpolation causes the cursor to feel slightly laggy or something, from what I've heard.
> 
> Also, most of the pros use low resolutions because they also play 1.6 and are used to the feeling. According to this page, Swag uses 1080p when he plays. http://play.esea.net/users/270583


1280x960 seem to be a very popular resolution beside 1024x768. But everyone should play with the settings they are comfortable with. Best player in the world f0rest uses 1600x900 and one of the highest sensitivity of all pros (3.5 sens @400 DPI)


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 1280x960 seem to be a very popular resolution beside 1024x768. But everyone should play with the settings they are comfortable with. Best player in the world f0rest uses 1600x900 and one of the highest sensitivity of all pros (3.5 sens @400 DPI)


I play at 1280x1024, but I really want to play at 1920x1080 but I get FPS drops at that resolution.







And it happens when someday is shooting at me, or say a nade explodes right beside me. Is my hardware really not enough for GO at full HD with everything at low. I've problems seeing at longer distance, but my eyesight is pretty bad- I guess that is to blame rather than the resolution.

About the sensitivity, wanted to ask you guys. Is there any difference between CSGO and CSS sensitivity? We've a really large tournament coming up, probably the biggest in Bangladesh, and it only happens once in a year. It was supposed to be CSGO, but later they changed it to Source. The part which bugs me is that I haven't played Source for like 3-4months.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I play at 1280x1024, but I really want to play at 1920x1080 but I get FPS drops at that resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it happens when someday is shooting at me, or say a nade explodes right beside me. Is my hardware really not enough for GO at full HD with everything at low. I've problems seeing at longer distance, but my eyesight is pretty bad- I guess that is to blame rather than the resolution.
> 
> About the sensitivity, wanted to ask you guys. Is there any difference between CSGO and CSS sensitivity? We've a really large tournament coming up, probably the biggest in Bangladesh, and it only happens once in a year. It was supposed to be CSGO, but later they changed it to Source. The part which bugs me is that I haven't played Source for like 3-4months.


Sensitivity stays the same no matter what resolution you are using. If your PC can't handle 1920x1080, try 1600x900 or 1280x720.

Edit: It was sensitivity between games you wondered. It's also the same.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 1280x960 seem to be a very popular resolution beside 1024x768. But everyone should play with the settings they are comfortable with. Best player in the world f0rest uses 1600x900 and one of the highest sensitivity of all pros (3.5 sens @400 DPI)


Is 3.5 sens @ 400 DPI the highest from a pro gamer? Seems lower than I expected, but it's still pretty high.


----------



## waylo88

Since I'm STILL not getting item drops, I decided to make my own luck and open some cases. Popped open an eSports case and got a Memento Mag-7. Pretty weak luck on that, so I switched over and opened a Weapons case and got a Stat Trak Aug (ugh). I then went back to an eSports case and got yet another Memento Mag-7. This game seriously hates me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Is 3.5 sens @ 400 DPI the highest from a pro gamer? Seems lower than I expected, but it's still pretty high.


For a CS professional, that sounds about right. Too much higher and you won't be able to hold angles at all.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Since I'm STILL not getting item drops, I decided to make my own luck and open some cases. Popped open an eSports case and got a Memento Mag-7. Pretty weak luck on that, so I switched over and opened a Weapons case and got a Stat Trak Aug (ugh). I then went back to an eSports case and got yet another Memento Mag-7. This game seriously hates me.


Yet another reason I'd rather spend the money on stat trak weapons and rare camos instead of keys.

And this is coming from someone who has pretty decent luck with opening cases.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For a CS professional, that sounds about right. Too much higher and you won't be able to hold angles at all.


I don't know if one would consider him a "pro", but from what I do remember area had something like a 5 sensitivity. Apparently his config was posted somewhere online and it had 5 sens. Also some people on HTLV claimed he played with higher sens. I really don't know if its true though, how one could be that accurate and have that high sens.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, any mouse you get nowadays will be pretty good and accurate. I had a hard time justifying paying $60 on a mouse when a $30 mouse could work just as good. I understand some people will probably need certain features in a mouse such as macro keys or wireless capability, but other than that, a traditional mouse should do you wonders. I think we've put too much emphasis in the hardware for copying professional gamers.
> 
> I don't know if any of you play StarCraft 2, but there's an irrational craze over there to get as good as Korean gamers and now the product 'Q-Senn Keyboards' which are valued at around $8 in Korea are being sold for $40 in US being deemed for serious gamers who want to step up there game to Korean level.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do you think we put too much emphasis on hardware for skill rather than hard work and practice.


I think younger folks will lean more towards the, "gotta have that pro gear" mentality. It's no different than me at 8 seeing a pair of Air Jordans and begging my parents for them in my eyes. I wish I had a nickle for every post I see asking for get_right's config or what kb+m does Dendi use. They don't stop to think, how does it feel _to me_. Hoes does it fit _my_ hand. Is it even comfortable at all for my play-type?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I think younger folks will lean more towards the, "gotta have that pro gear" mentality. It's no different than me at 8 seeing a pair of Air Jordans and begging my parents for them in my eyes. I wish I had a nickle for every post I see asking for get_right's config or what kb+m does Dendi use. They don't stop to think, how does it feel _to me_. Hoes does it fit _my_ hand. Is it even comfortable at all for my play-type?


I noticed that a LOT with the League of Legends streamers. They all had the exact same Steel Series headphones and the exact same Razer mechanical keyboard. They just buy whatever some random pro uses.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I noticed that a LOT with the League of Legends streamers. They all had the exact same Steel Series headphones and the exact same Razer mechanical keyboard. They just buy whatever some random pro uses.


Are you sure those aren't just because of sponsors? Steelseries and Razer seem to like to sponsor everyone. Razer keyboards are pretty poor, compared to Cooler Master, though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I think younger folks will lean more towards the, "gotta have that pro gear" mentality. It's no different than me at 8 seeing a pair of Air Jordans and begging my parents for them in my eyes. I wish I had a nickle for every post I see asking for get_right's config or what kb+m does Dendi use. They don't stop to think, how does it feel _to me_. Hoes does it fit _my_ hand. Is it even comfortable at all for my play-type?


I absolutely agree with you, even thought I'm pretty young myself.

It's why I have a G400 for my mouse. I absolutely loved how my MX500 handled and felt, the G400 was almost exactly identical so I went for that.

I try my best not to buy stuff just because "Everyone else has it".


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Are you sure those aren't just because of sponsors? Steelseries and Razer seem to like to sponsor everyone. Razer keyboards are pretty poor, compared to Cooler Master, though.


I'm talking about the low level streamers who aren't sponsored. They all have the exact same gear as people who are. They just blindly buy whatever they see on stream rather than buy what's comfortable for them.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'm talking about the low level streamers who aren't sponsored. They all have the exact same gear as people who are. They just blindly buy whatever they see on stream rather than buy what's comfortable for them.


I guess those sponsorships must be really helping companies then. Razer keyboards are questionable. Steelseries Siberia V6s are supposed to be pretty good, though.


----------



## SeD669

What do u guys think of the logitech G500s?? They have it for sale at my local store along with the G400 and the price difference isn't too big.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> What do u guys think of the logitech G500s?? They have it for sale at my local store along with the G400 and the price difference isn't too big.


The G400 is better than the G500. The G500's sensor has that acceleration bug, whereas the G400's sensor is near flawless, and you really don't need to be at above 800 DPI when you play Counter Strike.

The G400 is overall one of the best mice on the market, anyway.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I guess those sponsorships must be really helping companies then. Razer keyboards are questionable. Steelseries Siberia V6s are supposed to be pretty good, though.


I've had no issues with my blackwidow. Honestly quality wise it feels just as good if not better than the CM Storm tbh.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've had no issues with my blackwidow. Honestly quality wise it feels just as good if not better than the CM Storm tbh.


iOne has a reputation for really bad QC on top of making stabilizers that seem to feel less tactile than real Costar stabilizers.


----------



## SeD669

Cheers for that dmasteR. Im rocking a razor something... shattered horizon edition and it skips on me like crazy


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> iOne has a reputation for really bad QC on top of making stabilizers that seem to feel less tactile than real Costar stabilizers.


You're thinking of the original BlackWidow, not the 2013 edition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Cheers for that dmasteR. Im rocking a razor something... shattered horizon edition and it skips on me like crazy


Have a link to your mouse? Never heard of that one before...

Currently running a 2013 edition Deathadder and BlackWidow. No issues at all with either.


----------



## SeD669

Ill tell u what it is when I get home in 30. What about the G400s? Much of a difference


----------



## SeD669

Its actually not razor lol.....








Its the CM Storm Sentinel Zero-G
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1172/pg2/cm-storm-sentinel-z3ro-g-gaming-mouse-review-packaging-bundle.html

EDIT: I'm just trying out the G400s now and its a little weird. cant get the sens right lol. I'll be playing CS for a while to work out my new sens


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Its actually not razor lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the CM Storm Sentinel Zero-G
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1172/pg2/cm-storm-sentinel-z3ro-g-gaming-mouse-review-packaging-bundle.html
> 
> EDIT: I'm just trying out the G400s now and its a little weird. cant get the sens right lol. I'll be playing CS for a while to work out my new sens


G400S is a good mice. Though some people have mentioned there moving left to right, and right to left is slightly different.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> iOne has a reputation for really bad QC on top of making stabilizers that seem to feel less tactile than real Costar stabilizers.


I hate to say this, but costar as manufacturer is very overrated. There is nothing special about the boards themselves when internal hardware tends to be cheaper, at least from a BOM perspective (not factoring manufacturer pricing deals and what not).

As for ione, the tooling is said to be shared, though production might have been carried else where. Compared to previous projects, the two compared boards (x armor and BW) are quite different in terms of base HW. Typically, you have consistently with certain components to shave off development cost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It's really weird how the different firmware changed the feel of the sensor completely. I'm pretty sure that's why there's that rumor that the G400 is laggier than the MX518, even though it isn't.


Firmware is a separate entity to SROM/tracking code. Perceptive latency is completely reasonable, though it shouldn't really be anything to be concerned about with enough adjustment. Contributing to certain differences controller and updates are carried out a bit differently between the two models. Same story for the DA2k13 to an extent.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, any mouse you get nowadays will be pretty good and accurate. I had a hard time justifying paying $60 on a mouse when a $30 mouse could work just as good. I understand some people will probably need certain features in a mouse such as macro keys or wireless capability, but other than that, a traditional mouse should do you wonders. I think we've put too much emphasis in the hardware for copying professional gamers.
> 
> I don't know if any of you play StarCraft 2, but there's an irrational craze over there to get as good as Korean gamers and now the product 'Q-Senn Keyboards' which are valued at around $8 in Korea are being sold for $40 in US being deemed for serious gamers who want to step up there game to Korean level.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do you think we put too much emphasis on hardware for skill rather than hard work and practice.
> 
> 
> 
> I think younger folks will lean more towards the, "gotta have that pro gear" mentality. It's no different than me at 8 seeing a pair of Air Jordans and begging my parents for them in my eyes. I wish I had a nickle for every post I see asking for get_right's config or what kb+m does Dendi use. They don't stop to think, how does it feel _to me_. Hoes does it fit _my_ hand. Is it even comfortable at all for my play-type?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I think younger folks will lean more towards the, "gotta have that pro gear" mentality. It's no different than me at 8 seeing a pair of Air Jordans and begging my parents for them in my eyes. I wish I had a nickle for every post I see asking for get_right's config or what kb+m does Dendi use. They don't stop to think, how does it feel _to me_. Hoes does it fit _my_ hand. Is it even comfortable at all for my play-type?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that a LOT with the League of Legends streamers. They all had the exact same Steel Series headphones and the exact same Razer mechanical keyboard. They just buy whatever some random pro uses.
Click to expand...

Both of these, very very true. They think skill relies on the hardware but it really doesn't. I mean, these pro players have different sponsors every time and they can use each sponsor's hardware as good as the others. That's why I had to do the buy/return thing so many times to find the perfect mouse for my use. The M65 may not have been the best choice but it is comfortable for my type of mouse positioning and that's why I decided to keep it. I have around 11 keyboards now because of my need to try everything. My main will always be my Cherry MX Blues, either Filco or Ducky. They're simply just too good to switch over to another switch or another brand.

Also, LoL streamers just copy the big name people. They get the same SS headsets (Siberia V2's) and Razer/SS mech keyboard. The only streamer I know that doesn't do that is the big name one like Dragon or TSM.

P.S. If you want a huge laugh, watch a pro-SC2 stream. You will see each player with 3 headsets. One on their ears, one rested on their neck, and the other on their desk. The competitions allow each person to have 3 sponsors each so normally they have to flaunt each sponsor's hardware and it's too damn funny seeing them have so many headsets in front of them.


----------



## DBEAU

What do you guys think about the Zowie mice? I have an EC1 EVo and it's really comfy. The thing I really like about it is the very notchy wheel because I use the wheel exclusively to change weapons. I also really like that there is no annoying software. I tried a deathadder once and was really turned off by their software.

Also, after reading everyone's opinions on sensitivity and such I decided to knock mine down significantly. Previously I was running with 2000 dpi and 6 sens in game. Now I have it set to 500 dpi and 4 sens in game, just enough to make a 360 across the length of my mouse pad. While this will take some serious getting used to It does seem to be helping quite a bit. It is still very odd to me not being able to spin around on a dime though.

edit: Does screen size affect dpi/sensitivity settings?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> What do you guys think about the Zowie mice? I have an EC1 EVo and it's really comfy. The thing I really like about it is the very notchy wheel because I use the wheel exclusively to change weapons.
> 
> Also, after reading everyone's opinions on sensitivity and such I decided to knock mine down significantly. Previously I was running with 2000 dpi and 6 sens in game. Now I have it set to 500 dpi and 4 sens in game, just enough to make a 360 across the length of my mouse pad. While this will take some serious getting used to It does seem to be helping quite a bit. It is still very odd to me not being able to spin around on a dime though.


Holy moly, 6 sens @2000 DPI. I can imagine long range aiming and awp being difficult







Even though there's no right or wrong you probably can be more consistent with your new sensitivity. Just use what you feel comfortable with. I used to play with 500 DPI and 1 sens but I successively increased my sensitivity until I found a sweet spot between controlled aim and be able to do fast turns at 1.1 sens @800 DPI. ~47cm/360. Not very low, not very high.


----------



## Sikkamore

I was just dropped my second Bravo case... Decided to open this one! Received some crap dual wield pistol skin







should've just sold it on the market lol oh well...

But, I've been playing more games lately and it's showing. My kills are increasing and I'm starting to play maps tactically! Gonna go join the OCN CS:GO group now.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're thinking of the original BlackWidow, not the 2013 edition.


Isn't it still made by iOne?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I hate to say this, but costar as manufacturer is very overrated. There is nothing special about the boards themselves when internal hardware tends to be cheaper, at least from a BOM perspective (not factoring manufacturer pricing deals and what not).
> 
> As for ione, the tooling is said to be shared, though production might have been carried else where. Compared to previous projects, the two compared boards (x armor and BW) are quite different in terms of base HW. Typically, you have consistently with certain components to shave off development cost.


Well, I wasn't saying that Costar was amazing or anything. I just like their stabilizers better than the ones on the Black Widow I tried.

iOne just seems to have a bad reputation around the community, compared to some of the other OEMs


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I was just dropped my second Bravo case... Decided to open this one! Received some crap dual wield pistol skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should've just sold it on the market lol oh well...
> 
> But, I've been playing more games lately and it's showing. My kills are increasing and I'm starting to play maps tactically! Gonna go join the OCN CS:GO group now.


Well, depending on the skin you got, you could sell it and get a better skin for another gun or get a stat trak weapon.

http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=Dual#p1

Also, my new mousepad arrived today


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, depending on the skin you got, you could sell it and get a better skin for another gun or get a stat trak weapon.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=Dual#p1
> 
> Also, my new mousepad arrived today


Nice mousepad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Isn't it still made by iOne?
> Well, I wasn't saying that Costar was amazing or anything. I just like their stabilizers better than the ones on the Black Widow I tried.
> 
> iOne just seems to have a bad reputation around the community, compared to some of the other OEMs


Nope, the 2013 is not made by iOne.


----------



## Swag

If you want a quality mech keyboard, you're better off investing in either a Ducky or Filco or the more popular choice because it's cheaper and more available (but still amazing quality) a CoolerMaster keyboard. I personally prefer a TKL (Tenkeyless) when I play games but it ultimately boils down to your own preference. Just how my keyboard and mouse is set up, a numpad gets in the way of my mouse and I lose all that mouse pad real estate!

This being on our peripheral topic, what headphones/headsets do you use? And if your headphone doesn't have a built-in mic, which mic do you use?

I've tried so many different things and I ended up having to buy a headset because the only thing that didn't have background noise or static was the Snowball Mic which was annoying to have in front of my keyboard! Right now, I'm using my Astro A40 that my friend gave to me for my birthday.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> This being on our peripheral topic, what headphones/headsets do you use? And if your headphone doesn't have a built-in mic, which mic do you use?


I game with my music listening set up, it works really well so I've never bothered with a headset. I used Mr. Speakers mad dog headphone, Little dot MK III amp (def not ideal for these headphones, not enough power but I can't afford a good solid state for orthos right now), LDS labs ODAC (RCA version) and a Blue yeti as a mic


----------



## waylo88

I use some Ultrasone Pro550's with a Blue Yeti mic. Sometimes though I swap out the 550's for either a pair of Sennheiser 555's or surprisingly the famous Monoprice earbuds.


----------



## SeD669

I see a lot of those pro gamers using the earbuds and putting the headphones over the top. Is that purely for noise cancelation or what?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I see a lot of those pro gamers using the earbuds and putting the headphones over the top. Is that purely for noise cancelation or what?


Most of their headphones have noise cancellation, probably they do it for either a more in-depth sound or they have to do it because of their sponsorships. I'm leaning towards the sponsorship part.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I see a lot of those pro gamers using the earbuds and putting the headphones over the top. Is that purely for noise cancelation or what?


They're using ear buds and 3M Earmuffs actually. Also wearing a headset around their neck so they have a mic.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Peltor-H10A-Optime-Earmuff/dp/B00009LI4K These earmuffs!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Most of their headphones have noise cancellation, probably they do it for either a more in-depth sound or they have to do it because of their sponsorships. I'm leaning towards the sponsorship part.


SteelSeries V2's and majority of the headsets people wear do not have noise cancellation actually.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I see a lot of those pro gamers using the earbuds and putting the headphones over the top. Is that purely for noise cancelation or what?
> 
> 
> 
> They're using ear buds and 3M Earmuffs actually. Also wearing a headset around their neck so they have a mic.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-Peltor-H10A-Optime-Earmuff/dp/B00009LI4K These earmuffs!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Most of their headphones have noise cancellation, probably they do it for either a more in-depth sound or they have to do it because of their sponsorships. I'm leaning towards the sponsorship part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SteelSeries V2's and majority of the headsets people wear do not have noise cancellation actually.
Click to expand...

I don't really see too much of the Pro-CS players wearing those V2's. Most gamers who wear those are the LoL players.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't really see too much of the Pro-CS players wearing those V2's. Most gamers who wear those are the LoL players.


http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=86&galleryid=5763 This is from last DreamHack.

Pretty much every CS Pro wears V2's. Natus Vincere (NaVi) wore the brand new SteelSeries Siberia Elites though that are unreleased.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> SteelSeries V2's and majority of the headsets people wear do not have noise cancellation actually.


Are Siberia V2's that good or does Steelseries just sponsor a ton of people?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't really see too much of the Pro-CS players wearing those V2's. Most gamers who wear those are the LoL players.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=86&galleryid=5763 This is from last DreamHack.
> 
> Pretty much every CS Pro wears V2's. Natus Vincere (NaVi) wore the brand new SteelSeries Siberia Elites though that are unreleased.
Click to expand...

Damn, more than I thought.







I guess it's popular.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> SteelSeries V2's and majority of the headsets people wear do not have noise cancellation actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Are Siberia V2's that good or does Steelseries just sponsor a ton of people?
Click to expand...

I have one of the Diablo V2s. They are decent headsets. Not the best, not the worst. Decent sound quality. The mic is nice though and they're pretty comfortable. They kind of just rest on your ears, they don't really push on them.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Are Siberia V2's that good or does Steelseries just sponsor a ton of people?


For a gaming headset, they're honestly pretty good.


----------



## SeD669

Art finaly a pic that suits the name


----------



## SeD669

My headphones are steelseries.. not too sure which model but I paid close to $200 AU when they first came out. Now I'm learning that its not always the most expensive gear thats the best


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I use a SteelSeries 4H headset.


----------



## asuperpower

Honestly, I'd say it doesn't matter. The only reason I'd buy a gaming headset is because they sponsor someone. But aside from that, I think it's much better to get good headphones IMO.

Eh - the pro's use in-ear earphones and just use their headsets as microphones.

EDIT: I saw this question pop up so I answered it as people seem to be making rash assumptions







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> I see a lot of those pro gamers using the earbuds and putting the headphones over the top. Is that purely for noise cancelation or what?


They wear noise cancellation earcups (they make no noise, just cancellation - same one as used in aviation)
The reason they do this is that they need to so they can't hear the other teams calls (otherwise that'd be cheating)
Then they wear earbuds under it so they can hear
Then they use their sponsored headset for microphone.

Picture:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I use some Ultrasone Pro550's with a Blue Yeti mic. Sometimes though I swap out the 550's for either a pair of Sennheiser 555's or surprisingly the famous Monoprice earbuds.


I use grado headphones (SR125i) and Rode stereo video mic in my setup


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For a gaming headset, they're honestly pretty good.


Agreed.

My mic did die after 3-4 months though.


----------



## waylo88

Today is the big day. I wonder if I'll be able to get drops tonight after the reset. An entire week with zero drops is pretty lame but even worse would be two straight weeks of nothing.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For a gaming headset, they're honestly pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> My mic did die after 3-4 months though.
Click to expand...

This is what I'm plagued with. I had TurtleBeach, Siberia's, and a lot of other headsets but the mic kept breaking. That was the only problem, the sound would work, just not the mic.

Anyway, I'm taking T4's for pain from my surgery and my eyesight is so bad right now. I was playing with my brother yesterday and I said, why didn't he die when I hit his head, then he showed me why. Every time I thought I was hitting his head, it was actually his left side of the chest. It was too funny.


----------



## gonX

Heh, I bought a headset about 4 years ago - the cheapest you can find, and I pulled the mic off and taped it to my Beyer Dynamics. Still works, although I've had to resolder the connections a few times.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Heh, I bought a headset about 4 years ago - the cheapest you can find, and I pulled the mic off and taped it to my Beyer Dynamics. Still works, although I've had to resolder the connections a few times.


Haha, I can't solder. That's pretty sturdy to be able to last 4 years of use.







Although, I'm not gentle with my stuff, I broke one of my DeathAdders by slamming it too hard on my table.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I can't solder. That's pretty sturdy to be able to last 4 years of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I'm not gentle with my stuff, I broke one of my DeathAdders by slamming it too hard on my table.


I think I've broken two DeathAdders, a Diamondback, and a G5 in my day from getting pissed and slamming them on the mousepad. DeathAdders were the worst since it was always the little piece of plastic that holds the mouse wheel in place that'd break.

I've since stopped the habit of slamming mice down.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I can't solder. That's pretty sturdy to be able to last 4 years of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I'm not gentle with my stuff, I broke one of my DeathAdders by slamming it too hard on my table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've broken two DeathAdders, a Diamondback, and a G5 in my day from getting pissed and slamming them on the mousepad. DeathAdders were the worst since it was always the little piece of plastic that holds the mouse wheel in place that'd break.
> 
> I've since stopped the habit of slamming mice down.
Click to expand...

When rage happens, I forget what I'm doing and start breaking everything in sight. That's why I've come to love my keyboard because it's lasted my harsh facerolls on it.







My hands banging on all the keys too. Haha!


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Isn't it still made by iOne?
> Well, I wasn't saying that Costar was amazing or anything. I just like their stabilizers better than the ones on the Black Widow I tried.
> 
> iOne just seems to have a bad reputation around the community, compared to some of the other OEMs


The community also likes to assume. Release BW's were nothing like previous x-armor boards.. Aside for mold layout being identical.

Quite possible that design was purchased, though manufactured elsewhere.


----------



## SeD669

Lets not start talking about rage lol. U wouldnt beleive what I've done over the years. My mums face, when I was 18 and smashed my brand new monitor, was priceless tho haha.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Lets not start talking about rage lol. U wouldnt beleive what I've done over the years. My mums face, when I was 18 and smashed my brand new monitor, was priceless tho haha.


Hahaha! When I read that at first, I thought it meant you smashed your mom's face into your monitor! That would've taken rage to a whole new level. I didn't do it purposely but thank god it was on my low-end PC at the time, I pulled my mouse and it disconnected from the port and for some reason, it fried the entire PC. Nothing worked except the PSU and I was really baffled why that happened...


----------



## daav1d

I got my second Bravo case today, since the operation began. In this I got the M4A4 Zirka. Pretty good.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> My mic did die after 3-4 months though.


I just use a desk mic. Mine cost $4 and actually sounds decent; not amazing, but good enough for games. So much less annoying than those headset mounted mics.


----------



## waylo88

From the Bravo skins, the ones I really want are the Brightwater M4A1S, Fire Serpent AK, and the Emerald Dragon P90. I really like the Spitfire Famas, but it's a Famas.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I got my second Bravo case today, since the operation began. In this I got the M4A4 Zirka. Pretty good.


Jealous. M4A4 Zirka looks so good! Unfortunately I wouldn't get much use out of it since I strictly use M4A1-S.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> From the Bravo skins, the ones I really want are the Brightwater M4A1S, Fire Serpent AK, and the Emerald Dragon P90. I really like the Spitfire Famas, but it's a Famas.


Spitfire Famas looks so good! The famas is honestly a really good gun, especially when you're in situations where you win pistol round, but T's get bomb down. Buying a SMG 2nd round isn't the best idea because T's will be buying early 3rd round.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I just use a desk mic. Mine cost $4 and actually sounds decent; not amazing, but good enough for games. So much less annoying than those headset mounted mics.


Well due to the inconvenience of mine breaking, I just got an $8 desktop mic from newegg.

It only works good in TS though, everywhere else I have to max it out or people cannot hear me.

Anyways, I just got my third csgo case since bravo launched, and none of them have been bravo cases. I'm slightly disappointed.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Hahaha! When I read that at first, I thought it meant you smashed your mom's face into your monitor! That would've taken rage to a whole new level. I didn't do it purposely but thank god it was on my low-end PC at the time, I pulled my mouse and it disconnected from the port and for some reason, it fried the entire PC. Nothing worked except the PSU and I was really baffled why that happened...


LOL I'm not that bad


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> From the Bravo skins, the ones I really want are the Brightwater M4A1S, Fire Serpent AK, and the Emerald Dragon P90. I really like the Spitfire Famas, but it's a Famas.


I don't like the new ak but bright water m4 and spitfire famas looks great. What I really want is golden koi deagle and graphite awp, so awsome skins imo


----------



## AlDyer

I have StatTrak AWP BOOM and a Golden Koi


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I have StatTrak AWP BOOM and a Golden Koi


Did you get them from cases?


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah talk about lucky


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Yeah talk about lucky


Yeah that's nice







Funny thing, I wanted dark water USP-S and M4A1-S. Had two cases and I got both of them with StatTrak. Not very rare but still nice.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I think when I get a bravo case I'll drop $10 on keys and open up all 3 of my normal cases along with the bravo case.

I'm mostly wanting to get that AK47 - Fire Serpent. Imagine if I got that with Stattrak...


----------



## waylo88

Can someone tell me the difference between the XM1014 Jungle and Groundwater? They literally look identical.

Anyways, I'm finally back to getting drops. Unfortunately it was an XM1014 Jungle and a Bizon Forest Leaves.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Can someone tell me the difference between the XM1014 Jungle and Groundwater? They literally look identical.
> 
> Anyways, I'm finally back to getting drops. Unfortunately it was an XM1014 Jungle and a Bizon Forest Leaves.


They're the same skins. Valve renamed the Jungle to Ground Water I think last patch? Guess they didn't rename it for the XM1014 and actually ended up making two separate ones by accident.


----------



## kmac20

Bizon drop.............how disappointing.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Bizon drop.............how disappointing.


ikr?

I already have 4 bizon skins. Give me something worth my time.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 10/4/2013
> 
> [MAPS]
> Ali:
> -Updated with bugfixes.
> 
> [UI]
> -Updated the spectator UI
> --Spectator UI shows all weapons that a player has equipped instead of just the grenades and currently equipped.
> --Moved the armor icons off of the player avatar and updated icon placements.
> --Added Team Round Value display when spectating that shows the current equipment value of the alive members of a team versus the other team.
> -Updated map selector UI to show more maps on a single page.
> -Fixed usp-s and m4a1-s icons not showing up in the spectator hud.
> -If the max rounds is set to > 999, it will display in the spectator UI as "--".
> -Fixed weapon icons being scaled improperly in the team scoreboard in Arms Race Mode.
> 
> [MISC]
> -Grenades no longer bounce off chickens.
> -Fixed a money exploit in official competitive matchmaking.
> -Fixed potential issue where round backups could incorrectly restore some players as dead.
> -Fixed round backups not correctly restoring StatTrak knives for players.
> -Fixed a bug downloading workshop maps with Steam set to a non-English language.
> -Fixed additional memory leaks.


CS:GO Updated about 20mins ago. Rather unusual for GO to be updated on a Friday!


----------



## Jaromir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> ikr?
> 
> I already have 4 bizon skins. Give me something worth my time.


I keep geting that ump-caramel skin ...have 4 already


----------



## Zyzical

How active is this game on steam?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyzical*
> 
> How active is this game on steam?


One of the most active ones


----------



## PsYcHo29388

30k-45k players.

Even with that said. I've been getting put in near empty servers alot lately.

I also finally got another bravo case. I'll probably open it up later today and use the rest of my money to get a few other camos.


----------



## waylo88

Got my second Bravo case last night, I put $5 to open that and a regular weapons case. Got a Glock Dragon Tattoo out of the weapons case which wasn't bad even though they've tanked in price since contracts and I already have one with Stat Trak. Then in the Bravo case I got...an SG553 Wave Spray. Ugh.

As for repeated skin drops, I don't really get the same one over and over, but I get a ton for the XM1014. I currently have four different skins for that gun in my inventory, and I've already sold at least three others.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyzical*
> 
> How active is this game on steam?


Hit's 40K players concurrently every single day. During large events, you'll see 50K players. One of the most active FPS games, in fact often times, CS:GO has more players than games like BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 30k-45k players.
> 
> Even with that said. I've been getting put in near empty servers alot lately.
> 
> I also finally got another bravo case. I'll probably open it up later today and use the rest of my money to get a few other camos.


Casual mode? Cause it's impossible to be put into a near empty server in competitive. They have to match you up in a 5vs5 for competitive match making.


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, aside from TF2 (which is F2P) it's the most played FPS on Steam. Currently 40K+ playing.
Quote:


> Current - Peak
> 460,487 - 547,585 - Dota 2
> 95,242 - 95,242 - Terraria
> 77,414 - 77,833 - Team Fortress 2
> 46,441 - 46,441 - Sid Meier's Civilization V
> 42,137 - 42,554 - Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


The only time I get thrown into an empty casual server is when I choose to play Bravo maps. Even then, it fills after a round or two.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 30k-45k players.
> 
> Even with that said. I've been getting put in near empty servers alot lately.
> 
> I also finally got another bravo case. I'll probably open it up later today and use the rest of my money to get a few other camos.
> 
> 
> 
> Casual mode? Cause it's impossible to be put into a near empty server in competitive. They have to match you up in a 5vs5 for competitive match making.
Click to expand...

Well, For the most part I play a couple of games in deathmatch, then some in casual, and I may or may not play comp. On top of that, Bravo is the only thing I've been playing lately.

I also just opened my bravo case and got a StatTrak™ G3SG1 | Demeter.

They could have atleast have given me stattrak something else, anything besides an auto sniper that I never use.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, For the most part I play a couple of games in deathmatch, then some in casual, and I may or may not play comp. On top of that, Bravo is the only thing I've been playing lately.
> 
> I also just opened my bravo case and got a StatTrak™ G3SG1 | Demeter.
> 
> They could have atleast have given me stattrak something else, anything besides an auto sniper that I never use.


Ya, CS:GO built in DeathMatch isn't very popular, wish they just did a traditional DeathMatch instead. I personally only DM here: 23.19.172.139:27015 (DFW Netcode Aim Map DM)


----------



## Swag

Does anyone know how much it costs monthly for that one competition gaming site? And the name of that gaming site? I forget, it's really popular.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know how much it costs monthly for that one competition gaming site? And the name of that gaming site? I forget, it's really popular.


ESEA? www.esea.net $6.95 a month. I have a 1 week guest pass if you're not sure if you want to pay for it. Let me know!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well, I dunno what happened but CSGO goes to a black screen or crashes after playing for an hour or so. If it crashes or goes to a black screen and I end the csgo.exe from task manager steam pops up with a message "Failed to start game (app already running)." and I didn't even try to start the game back up myself.

All I did was reinstall/redownload it after linux wiped my HDD. So I don't see why it should be crashing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, I dunno what happened but CSGO goes to a black screen or crashes after playing for an hour or so. If it crashes or goes to a black screen and I end the csgo.exe from task manager steam pops up with a message "Failed to start game (app already running)." and I didn't even try to start the game back up myself.
> 
> All I did was reinstall/redownload it after linux wiped my HDD. So I don't see why it should be crashing.


I would suggest verifying your game. Right click on CS:GO in Steam > Properties > Local Files > Verify Integrity of Game Cache. See how many files it verifies...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know how much it costs monthly for that one competition gaming site? And the name of that gaming site? I forget, it's really popular.
> 
> 
> 
> ESEA? www.esea.net $6.95 a month. I have a 1 week guest pass if you're not sure if you want to pay for it. Let me know!
Click to expand...

That would be great, is there an expiration on it? Because I really can't play games right now because I'm still in recovery from a surgery so I was thinking if I could use it in like 2 -3 weeks. If not, I'm thankful for the offer nonetheless.









People tell me ESEA is good to use but I'm not sure if it's really fun to use.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, CS:GO built in DeathMatch isn't very popular, wish they just did a traditional DeathMatch instead. I personally only DM here: 23.19.172.139:27015 (DFW Netcode Aim Map DM)


Why is it that it isn't popular? Just because of 64 tick?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know how much it costs monthly for that one competition gaming site? And the name of that gaming site? I forget, it's really popular.


ESEA?

There's also the free alternatives, altPug and Leetway.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That would be great, is there an expiration on it? Because I really can't play games right now because I'm still in recovery from a surgery so I was thinking if I could use it in like 2 -3 weeks. If not, I'm thankful for the offer nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People tell me ESEA is good to use but I'm not sure if it's really fun to use.


There is a expiration date and it ends next week. Let me know when you need one though, i'll get you one!

If you're trying to get better at CS:GO, ESEA is the best way to get better in North America. Playing people much better than you will be difficult, but it's extremely rewarding if you're willing to put in the work.

If you have enough friends, try and just scrim (5vs5 like matchmaking but team vs team). ESEA also has a league, rosters are currently open so if you want to play competitively it's a good place to start. Community is toxic though, people do not like players who aren't as good as they are. I personally don't pug very often, mainly just scrim on ESEA and play in the league.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Why is it that it isn't popular? Just because of 64 tick?
> ESEA?
> 
> There's also the free alternatives, altPug and Leetway.


64 tick. People who are trying to play DM are typically trying to practice their aim against top talent players. With CS:GO's DM you're randomly thrown into a server where you don't know any of the players.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That would be great, is there an expiration on it? Because I really can't play games right now because I'm still in recovery from a surgery so I was thinking if I could use it in like 2 -3 weeks. If not, I'm thankful for the offer nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People tell me ESEA is good to use but I'm not sure if it's really fun to use.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a expiration date and it ends next week. Let me know when you need one though, i'll get you one!
> 
> If you're trying to get better at CS:GO, ESEA is the best way to get better in North America. Playing people much better than you will be difficult, but it's extremely rewarding if you're willing to put in the work.
> 
> If you have enough friends, try and just scrim (5vs5 like matchmaking but team vs team). ESEA also has a league, rosters are currently open so if you want to play competitively it's a good place to start. Community is toxic though, people do not like players who aren't as good as they are. I personally don't pug very often, mainly just scrim on ESEA and play in the league.
Click to expand...

I'm having a hard time getting used to CS:GO to be honest. I mainly played 1.6 and casually Source. However, after the release of CS:GO, a lot of my friends have been going playing that and this fairly big gaming cafe who hosts some local tournaments switched over from Source to CS:GO. I'm just trying to get better at it.

Headshots are getting harder for me to get in this game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting used to CS:GO to be honest. I mainly played 1.6 and casually Source. However, after the release of CS:GO, a lot of my friends have been going playing that and this fairly big gaming cafe who hosts some local tournaments switched over from Source to CS:GO. I'm just trying to get better at it.
> 
> Headshots are getting harder for me to get in this game.


http://twowordbird.com/articles/csgo-recoil-mechanics/

Ever seen this? To compensate for the recoil in CS:GO.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> ESEA?
> 
> There's also the free alternatives, altPug and Leetway.


Leetway is terrible. It's near impossible to get game started on the NA servers.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting used to CS:GO to be honest. I mainly played 1.6 and casually Source. However, after the release of CS:GO, a lot of my friends have been going playing that and this fairly big gaming cafe who hosts some local tournaments switched over from Source to CS:GO. I'm just trying to get better at it.
> 
> Headshots are getting harder for me to get in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> http://twowordbird.com/articles/csgo-recoil-mechanics/
> 
> Ever seen this? To compensate for the recoil in CS:GO.
Click to expand...

I have not seen that yet but it's really interesting. So basically what it's saying is use the motion provided towards the end of the article to compensate for the recoil of the gun? Sounds too good to be true but I'll try it out! Gonna bookmark it for future reference.









I'm using 400 DPI with 5.5 sensitivity. What do you guys think? Should I up the DPI and lower sense?

I'm trying out 4320x2560 gaming right now. I wanted to get your opinion on the higher/lower DPI with that resolution.

Thanks!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have not seen that yet but it's really interesting. So basically what it's saying is use the motion provided towards the end of the article to compensate for the recoil of the gun? Sounds too good to be true but I'll try it out! Gonna bookmark it for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 400 DPI with 5.5 sensitivity. What do you guys think? Should I up the DPI and lower sense?
> 
> I'm trying out 4320x2560 gaming right now. I wanted to get your opinion on the higher/lower DPI with that resolution.
> 
> Thanks!


I personally suggest to use one monitor if you plan on playing competitively. Multi-monitor is just too much to try and focus on. I would also suggest lowing your sensitivity and use the Razer Legacy Drivers instead of the Synapse drivers. You'll use the native 450 DPI instead. 5.5 might be too much though on one monitor.

If you rather play 4320 x 2560 though. I suggest you raise your DPI to say 900 and lower your sensitivity.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have not seen that yet but it's really interesting. So basically what it's saying is use the motion provided towards the end of the article to compensate for the recoil of the gun? Sounds too good to be true but I'll try it out! Gonna bookmark it for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 400 DPI with 5.5 sensitivity. What do you guys think? Should I up the DPI and lower sense?
> 
> I'm trying out 4320x2560 gaming right now. I wanted to get your opinion on the higher/lower DPI with that resolution.
> 
> Thanks!


Does anyone even do any significant horizontal compensation when spraying? I rarely see the pros do more than 10 shots with any gun in a burst.

Also, I think the max sensitivity you can have with a 1080p and 400 DPI screen is somewhere around 2.2 in game. Past that, it will start pixel skipping, AFAIK.

Set your mouse to 1600 or 1800 DPI.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have not seen that yet but it's really interesting. So basically what it's saying is use the motion provided towards the end of the article to compensate for the recoil of the gun? Sounds too good to be true but I'll try it out! Gonna bookmark it for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 400 DPI with 5.5 sensitivity. What do you guys think? Should I up the DPI and lower sense?
> 
> I'm trying out 4320x2560 gaming right now. I wanted to get your opinion on the higher/lower DPI with that resolution.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I personally suggest to use one monitor if you plan on playing competitively. Multi-monitor is just too much to try and focus on. I would also suggest lowing your sensitivity and use the Razer Legacy Drivers instead of the Synapse drivers. You'll use the native 450 DPI instead. 5.5 might be too much though on one monitor.
> 
> If you rather play 4320 x 2560 though. I suggest you raise your DPI to say 900 and lower your sensitivity.
Click to expand...

I forgot to update my Rig, I'm actually using a Corsair M65 now.

The horizontal size of 3 monitors is actually very similar to a 30" screen, it's just I get really lazy to switch the middle monitor to landscape when I do play games.









So 900 DPI and lower sensitivity. If I do go landscape, 450 DPI w/ 5.0 sense?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, I dunno what happened but CSGO goes to a black screen or crashes after playing for an hour or so. If it crashes or goes to a black screen and I end the csgo.exe from task manager steam pops up with a message "Failed to start game (app already running)." and I didn't even try to start the game back up myself.
> 
> All I did was reinstall/redownload it after linux wiped my HDD. So I don't see why it should be crashing.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest verifying your game. Right click on CS:GO in Steam > Properties > Local Files > Verify Integrity of Game Cache. See how many files it verifies...
Click to expand...

It found 1 file that was 4.1 mbs that needed to be redownloaded.

Hope that fixes my problem.

Oh, and guess what I just got!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My 3rd XM1014 Urban Perforated camo -___-


----------



## gonX

This gets brought up way too often in this thread... DPI in CS does not matter. Use whatever you like.

Think of it as a ratio: DPI * sensitivity, if you run 400DPI at 5.5 sens, it'd be the same to run at 2200 DPI at 1 sens, or 1100DPI at 2 sens.

And just run a native DPI on your mouse, interpolating is bad. The Deathadder has the 450, 900, 1800 and 3600 DPI steps. Use one of those and calculate your sens that way. (tip: your current sens would be roughtly the same at 450DPI with 4.889 sens)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> This gets brought up way too often in this thread... DPI in CS does not matter. Use whatever you like.
> 
> Think of it as a ratio: DPI * sensitivity, if you run 400DPI at 5.5 sens, it'd be the same to run at 2200 DPI at 1 sens, or 1100DPI at 2 sens.
> 
> And just run a native DPI on your mouse, interpolating is bad. The Deathadder has the 450, 900, 1800 and 3600 DPI steps. Use one of those and calculate your sens that way. (tip: your current sens would be roughtly the same at 450DPI with 4.889 sens)


I started getting skeptical because at higher resolutions, it seems pixel jumping/skipping is more prominent.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> This gets brought up way too often in this thread... DPI in CS does not matter. Use whatever you like.
> 
> Think of it as a ratio: DPI * sensitivity, if you run 400DPI at 5.5 sens, it'd be the same to run at 2200 DPI at 1 sens, or 1100DPI at 2 sens.
> 
> And just run a native DPI on your mouse, interpolating is bad. The Deathadder has the 450, 900, 1800 and 3600 DPI steps. Use one of those and calculate your sens that way. (tip: your current sens would be roughtly the same at 450DPI with 4.889 sens)


If your DPI is too low, doesn't it cause pixel skipping? Isn't running 10 inches for a 360 at 400 DPI just going to be worse than doing that at 800 DPI?


----------



## [email protected]

Has anyone been having shot registering issues lately?
I keep getting blood spray and not hit registering, it's kind of annoying...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If your DPI is too low, doesn't it cause pixel skipping? Isn't running 10 inches for a 360 at 400 DPI just going to be worse than doing that at 800 DPI?


Yes I also say that a lot. The closer to 1 your sensitivity is, the better. Doesn't matter about DPI as long as you like it.

1 pixel is 1 pixel regardless of monitor size. Going from one end of a 2D desktop to another makes a difference with DPI - in FPS'es, it doesn't (or rather, shouldn't).


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Has anyone been having shot registering issues lately?
> I keep getting blood spray and not hit registering, it's kind of annoying...


That's been happening for quite a while.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That's been happening for quite a while.


Meh, I've stated it before when this video was posted, and I can honestly say I've never had this happen. I know the Australian MM servers though were really bad at one point, as well as the Luxembourg servers. On top of that, too many variables that the video does not show. Loss/Choke/ping all do not show in the video which would greatly affect the results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If your DPI is too low, doesn't it cause pixel skipping? Isn't running 10 inches for a 360 at 400 DPI just going to be worse than doing that at 800 DPI?


Angle skipping would be caused by too high of a sensitivity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Has anyone been having shot registering issues lately?
> I keep getting blood spray and not hit registering, it's kind of annoying...


What kind of servers are you playing on? Are these official MatchMaking servers, or public community servers?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Meh, I've stated it before when this video was posted, and I can honestly say I've never had this happen. I know the Australian MM servers though were really bad at one point, as well as the Luxembourg servers. On top of that, too many variables that the video does not show. Loss/Choke/ping all do not show in the video which would greatly affect the results.


I've had a couple times where hits weren't properly registered. It's hard to notice because sometimes you managed to shoot a guy after he shot you in the face due to your latency and sometimes you genuinely do hit someone and it doesn't register a hit. It's most obvious when you're playing on a bad server or with people that have a high ping.


----------



## waylo88

Can anyone tell me what the native DPI steps are for the G400S? I've been running 3200 DPI with 1.5 sensitivity in-game. I want to lower my DPI though, but I'm not sure what the optimal DPI settings would be.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I've had a couple times where hits weren't properly registered. It's hard to notice because sometimes you managed to shoot a guy after he shot you in the face due to your latency and sometimes you genuinely do hit someone and it doesn't register a hit. It's most obvious when you're playing on a bad server or with people that have a high ping.


Ya, I don't disagree it happening, but nothing to the extent of that video. That video are really extreme cases where it's definitely not just the server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the native DPI steps are for the G400S? I've been running 3200 DPI with 1.5 sensitivity in-game. I want to lower my DPI though, but I'm not sure what the optimal DPI settings would be.


800 and 4000 are the native steps on the G400S. G400 uses 800 and 3600 Native. IIRC.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, I don't disagree it happening, but nothing to the extent of that video. That video are really extreme cases where it's definitely not just the server.


I've noticed it enough that it seems like it's a bug inherent to how the hit registration was designed. 64 tick Valve servers aren't amazing, though.

If you play on a Pinion server, it's like every 10th shot doesn't register and there's a 1-3 second lag before a headshot will kill someone.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does anyone even do any significant horizontal compensation when spraying? I rarely see the pros do more than 10 shots with any gun in a burst.


>See get right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If your DPI is too low, doesn't it cause pixel skipping? Isn't running 10 inches for a 360 at 400 DPI just going to be worse than doing that at 800 DPI?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I also say that a lot. The closer to 1 your sensitivity is, the better. Doesn't matter about DPI as long as you like it.
Click to expand...

So my 0.94 sensitivity at 360DPI is pixel skipping?








\_ 0_o _/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> >See get right


I've rarely seen him do a burst of more than 10 rounds. I only see people do that when they are firing through smoke or through walls.
Quote:


> So my 0.94 sensitivity at 360DPI is pixel skipping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_ 0_o _/


No, not even close to pixel skipping, although I don't know why you wouldn't play at a native DPI step.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> >See get right
> So my 0.94 sensitivity at 360DPI is pixel skipping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_ 0_o _/


That's a really low sensitivity!! Get_Right has one of the best spray control ever, honestly NiP in general has some of the best spray control in general.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I've rarely seen him do a burst of more than 10 rounds. I only see people do that when they are firing through smoke or through walls.
> No, not even close to pixel skipping, although I don't know why you wouldn't play at a native DPI step.


Sensei RAW uses 90 DPI intervals.

EDIT: Can't skip pixels in games, only angles.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Another normal CSGO case.

agghhh.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> This gets brought up way too often in this thread... DPI in CS does not matter. Use whatever you like.
> 
> Think of it as a ratio: DPI * sensitivity, if you run 400DPI at 5.5 sens, it'd be the same to run at 2200 DPI at 1 sens, or 1100DPI at 2 sens.


Mouse DPI does not have any influence what so ever, though when you factor in sensitivity scale, it's not the same. DPI * sens is a typical misconception.

Game works upon angles. Precision points change when you mess with sensitivity multiplier. Resolution and scaled FOV relate directly to aiming points available based on multiplied scale of default 0.022 yaw/pitch.

0.022 * 2.0 sens (0.044) on 1600 width, 90 fov scale share the same points as 0.022 * 4.0 sens (0.088) on 800 width, 90 fov.

DPI and resolution scale itself are both independent variables in terms of size/attribute from calculation of points.

Skipping angles in degrees is relevant to higher resolution scale, though you also shouldn't take it overboard either.. You should be fine as long as you're not obviously skipping around on screen. 5.5 sens on a 4k res will likely qualify.

Quote:


> And just run a native DPI on your mouse, interpolating is bad. The Deathadder has the 450, 900, 1800 and 3600 DPI steps. Use one of those and calculate your sens that way. (tip: your current sens would be roughtly the same at 450DPI with 4.889 sens)


Interpolation is fine if scale multiplied is below 1.0 and linearly calculated. Deathadder 3G and 3.5G without synapse scale the 450 and 900 step by recalculating the 1800 CPI value * 0.25 and 0.5. Similar to Windows sensitivity of 3/11 and 4/11; dropping counts linearly.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> >See get right
> 
> 
> 
> I've rarely seen him do a burst of more than 10 rounds. I only see people do that when they are firing through smoke or through walls.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So my 0.94 sensitivity at 360DPI is pixel skipping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_ 0_o _/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not even close to pixel skipping, although I don't know why you wouldn't play at a native DPI step.
Click to expand...

Can't get my sensei raw to 400CPI, There is 360 or 450 CPI that's it, can only change in 90CPI steps.








\_ 0_o _/


----------



## Sikkamore

I don't know if it's the servers or what but I get MASSIVE amounts of lag due to a high ping. My ping normally sits at around 80, which causes absolutely no lag, then it just SPIKES to 200 or sometimes 400 where it stalls for a minute. Then it reads 800 as it slowly creeps down.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I don't know if it's the servers or what but I get MASSIVE amounts of lag due to a high ping. My ping normally sits at around 80, which causes absolutely no lag, then it just SPIKES to 200 or sometimes 400 where it stalls for a minute. Then it reads 800 as it slowly creeps down.


Sounds like the problem I have sometimes. I haven't had it happen to me recently but I'm on wireless so that may be the cause.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Skipping angles in degrees is relevant to higher resolution scale, though you also shouldn't take it overboard either.. You should be fine as long as you're not obviously skipping around on screen. 5.5 sens on a 4k res will likely qualify.


Yeah, I was running my G400 at 400 DPI and 18" for a 360 in game for a while before I discovered that 20" for a 360 was the minimum to not skip pixels.

I'm not actually sure I could really tell a difference between the two.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Yeah, I was running my G400 at 400 DPI and 18" for a 360 in game for a while before I discovered that 20" for a 360 was the minimum to not skip pixels.
> 
> I'm not actually sure I could really tell a difference between the two.


Inches/360 calculations and DPI value itself have no impact in terms of "skipping".

It's sensitivity multiplier *yaw/pitch scaled. DPI count serves as rotational speed.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> inches/360 calculations and DPI value itself have no impact in terms of "skipping".
> 
> It's sensitivity multiplier *yaw/pitch scaled. DPI count serves as rotational speed.


At a horizontal resolution of 1920 pixels and a FOV of 90, I remember seeing calculated that you'd have to move your mouse somewhere around 20" for a 360 to not skip pixels.

That might be wrong. I never really looked into it that hard.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> At a horizontal resolution of 1920 pixels and a FOV of 90, I remember seeing calculated that you'd have to move your mouse somewhere around 20" for a 360 to not skip pixels.
> 
> That might be wrong. I never really looked into it that hard.


The calculator you're referring to is a dumbed down variation to help people find a specific 360 sensitivity. The results and conclusion are more or less the same if you were to look at it from the proper perspective.

PS: 1920*1080 = 106.26 fov on Source. 90 is the internal value for 4:3.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> PS: 1920*1080 = 106.26 fov on Source. 90 is the internal value for 4:3.


Really? I thought it was locked to 90 on all 16:9 resolutions in GO.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Really? I thought it was locked to 90 on all 16:9 resolutions in GO.


Yes. Internal value is 90 and based on 4:3. Scaled values are HOR+ and will variate based on aspect.

2560*1080 for example has a FOV value of 121.28


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Yes. Internal value is 90 and based on 4:3. Scaled values are HOR+ and will variate based on aspect.
> 
> 2560*1080 for example has a FOV value of 121.28


Turns out you are right. I never really looked that hard into that either.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=31476234&postcount=13


----------



## waylo88

Just had a great ranked game on Cache. My friend and I held it down, both getting 30+ kills. Whole enemy team filled with double AK's cried at the end because we're both Distinguished Master Guardians even though the rest of our team was two single AK's and a two star.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just had a great ranked game on Cache. My friend and I held it down, both getting 30+ kills. Whole enemy team filled with double AK's cried at the end because we're both Distinguished Master Guardians even though the rest of our team was two single AK's and a two star.


is distinguished master guardian the starfish one? That's decently balanced.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I played my first comp game in a few weeks. I was playing with two others on my friendslist who usually have around the same ping as me or 20 more.

Even with that said, the entire enemy team was composed of Brazilians, who used P90s, Awps, and auto snipers the entire game, and near the end we started using the same stuff they did and we won the game 16-14.

But yeah, people like that are the reason I don't play comp much.


----------



## Yumyums

Well using awps and p90s is kind of a regular thing, as long as it's not teams filled with these things its fine IMO. Just need to adapt to it, change your strats from regular stuff to more timed and more thought out ones so you can do proper takes ect..

Autos are kinda bad though, the same thing above applies but it becomes so much more OP if more then one person per team is using it


----------



## NateST

I've found that play really varies a ton on rank (go figure). I have two GO accounts, one I play with friends, the other is for my more well seasoned friends to play with. I played four games of comp matchmaking tonight as MGE and a MG II, quite a few of the games had very immature people in them in addition to what I would call inexperienced players. Match making at Legendary Eagle Master is honestly nicer, you play with and against better people, mostly with a lot less attitude and strong fundamental play. Always looking for people to get some games in, pm me for steam contact if you want to play MM.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Turns out you are right. I never really looked that hard into that either.
> 
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=31476234&postcount=13


Of course. Basic HOR+









You can visually see the change in games like:
-Quake live (automatic, but can set manual to 16:9, 16:10, 4:3 aspect)
-COD2+ (have to set manual for 16:9, 16:10 or 4:3 aspect; BO2 might perma scaled for 16:9, not sure.).
-Source (automatic based on aspect)

etc..

CS1.6 goldsrc cuts off top and bottom when scaling widescreen. Perceptively feels weird coming from 4:3 or scaled variant.

5:4 resolution of 1280x1024 actually has the most view coverage in 1.6, gain top and bottom over 4:3. Alternatively you can set custom resolutions such as 1350x1080, 640x512 etc..


----------



## Sikkamore

So done playing this game until Valve does something about their servers. I can get 2 minutes of no lag then lag spikes galore to the point I can't move.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> So done playing this game until Valve does something about their servers. I can get 2 minutes of no lag then lag spikes galore to the point I can't move.


I've noticed lately that some Valve servers I join, my loss will sit at like 60-70% making things completely unplayable. I just leave and find another. Certain servers of theirs seem to be troublesome.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've noticed lately that some Valve servers I join, my loss will sit at like 60-70% making things completely unplayable. I just leave and find another. Certain servers of theirs seem to be troublesome.


Sure, that's fine for casual gameplay, but for competitive? I'm sitting on a 24 hour cool down because it's my 3rd game abandoned in 2 days


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Sure, that's fine for casual gameplay, but for competitive? I'm sitting on a 24 hour cool down because it's my 3rd game abandoned in 2 days


I've never had a problem with lag in a competitive game. May want to check your internet connection.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've never had a problem with lag in a competitive game. May want to check your internet connection.


I did. Even called my ISP. No problems on my end or my ISP's end :/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I've noticed that some valve servers I've joined in the past start out fine then for some reason there is a huge amount of packet loss.

It's easy to tell because gun sounds are extremely delayed or wont play at all. On top of that all the players you see skip back and forth.

I haven't been on one of those servers recently though, but from what you guys are saying it sounds like they haven't fixed it.


----------



## NateST

I've seens some servers recently that have been terrible for registration in a pub, but comp servers have been relatively decent.


----------



## kiznilian

I've noticed more lately seeing blood splatter when I am shooting people but then seeing no actual hits register. Didn't start seeing it until last week.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I've noticed more lately seeing blood splatter when I am shooting people but then seeing no actual hits register. Didn't start seeing it until last week.


That's 64 tick for you. It'll continue that route until the rate is either improved or the hit detection gets better at the slower rate, both of which are probably never going to happen. Sadly....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I've noticed more lately seeing blood splatter when I am shooting people but then seeing no actual hits register. Didn't start seeing it until last week.


What type of servers are you playing on? Choke/Loss/Ping? All these things need to be considered to really see what the issue could be.

Also, what are the rates you're using?


----------



## kiznilian

Playing on the MM servers only. I noticed it more last night than any time before. I know they are 64 tick but they seem to be getting worse. Most likely more people playing?
rate 128000
cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Playing on the MM servers only. I noticed it more last night than any time before. I know they are 64 tick but they seem to be getting worse. Most likely more people playing?
> rate 128000
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128


Rates are fine. Are you getting any choke/loss? You'll need net_graph on to view your loss/choke. I suggest reporting the server if you're having bad registration. Pinion Game Servers (The people who host majority of the MM servers) will look into it when there's enough reports!


----------



## SeD669

Does cs go support 7.1 surround sound?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Does cs go support 7.1 surround sound?


Nope, supports 5.1.


----------



## SeD669

Thats what I thought but I had to double check. A mate wants to buy $300 headphones just for CS. 7.1


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Thats what I thought but I had to double check. A mate wants to buy $300 headphones just for CS. 7.1


What exactly is the point of using surround headphones? I don't think ears work that way.

Virtual surround makes a difference, but it only does that by distorting the sound horribly.


----------



## waylo88

"Surround sound" headphones are a gimmick.


----------



## EPiiKK

Don't buy them if they are some kind of gaming toys. Every audio expert here agrees that gaming headphones are crap. You can get audiophile headphones for less than 200$ in the US i think, and a great table mic for less than 100$. I highly recommend going that route.
I bought 60€ headphones 6 months back for gaming and i couldn't be happier


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> "Surround sound" headphones are a gimmick.


Very true, we only have 2 ears that's why.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Don't buy them if they are some kind of gaming toys. Every audio expert here agrees that gaming headphones are crap. You can get audiophile headphones for less than 200$ in the US i think, and a great table mic for less than 100$. I highly recommend going that route.
> I bought 60€ headphones 6 months back for gaming and i couldn't be happier


If you're only using it for Counter Strike, a $4 desk mic will suffice as well. No one has ever had a problem with my horrible $4 mic.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If you're only using it for Counter Strike, a $4 desk mic will suffice as well. No one has ever had a problem with my horrible $4 mic.


Yeah, I used one of those cheap $10 Zalman clip mics for years and never had anyone complain. Only recently did I upgrade to a Yeti.


----------



## b0z0

I use my Audio Technica AD700's with a USB desktop mic.


----------



## EPiiKK

I got the zalman clip on mic, it has had 0 issues. Only the way you have to put it on your shirt or something is not as easy as having it on the headphones.
That's where the *Modmic* comes in


----------



## SeD669

I've heard from a lot of people that the surround sound headphones are a gimmic but mine seem to work pretty good. Even if they aren't true surround sound they still do the trick. But I wouldnt pay that much for something thats just as good as the lower range stuff


----------



## dmasteR

Did anyone notice that GO had 1,270,955 UNIQUE users last month? Pretty good


----------



## SeD669

Impressive. When a game plays well, people flock


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Did anyone notice that GO had 1,270,955 UNIQUE users last month? Pretty good


My bet is that it was mostly because of Operation Bravo and the Arms Deal update. Ever since Arms deal there has been more players and along with that, more hackers.

It's funny because these guys seem to have a stattrak for everything and even a stattrak knife, so my guess is they just buy everything, including their skill.


----------



## dmasteR

This is truly impressive:




Watched him play live last night on twitch and was WoW'd every second of it!


----------



## Art Vanelay

I love how he used his nose to pull out the bomb.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

That's pretty sick.

There is no way I could play that good with no hands.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That's pretty sick.
> 
> *There is no way I could play that good with no hands.*


theres only one way to find out


----------



## dmasteR

Oh ya, forgot to post the Patch Notes, sorry guys!








Quote:


> *GAMEPLAY*
> Improved grenade physics interaction with player models. Grenades bounce off player hitboxes instead of the overall player bounding volume.
> Improved bomb-planting player animation to prevent unintentionally standing when the plant completes. (Thanks Friberg!).
> Re-added support for alternate firing accuracy. This effectively buffs burst fire on the glock and the famas.
> *MAPS*
> Fixed minor bugs in cs_siege and de_ruins.
> *UI*
> Added the WATCH menu
> Watch live, in-progress matches played by highly-ranked CS:GO players
> Access your match history and review the scoreboard for your previous matches
> Download and watch any of your recent matches.
> Select 'GOTV Theater' to watch a continuous stream of live matches.
> Pausing/disabling of the GOTV autodirector has been reverted to the old behavior.
> Fixed a bug that allowed you to see the other team's weapons in a competitive game via the spectator menu if you were the last person to die on your team.
> Fixed a case where spectator weapon panel would be missing the weapon in GOTV and demos.
> Fixed a case where the code version of the weapon name would show up in the freeze panel.
> Fixed the Team Value numbers not switching properly after halftime in GOTV or demo playback.
> The bomb icon is now colored in the spectator view so it's more visible.
> *MISC*
> Fixed "Bad sequence in GetSequenceName" viewmodel console warnings.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Download and watch any of your recent matches.


was that possible before? thats awsome!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> was that possible before? thats awsome!


Nope! Completely new feature.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

That feature sounds pretty promising, I'll probably use it mostly to rewatch fails or other stuff.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That feature sounds pretty promising, I'll probably use it mostly to rewatch fails or other stuff.


http://www.cyborgmatt.com/2013/10/cs-go-10th-october/

This guy broke down the patch. Shows literally everything that came in our patch! Pretty neat stuff, soon to be a Workshop for gun skins!!!


----------



## waylo88

New M4 skin...want.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> New M4 skin...want.


I already have 2 good M4 skins, so unless I get it from a drop I won't really care for it too much.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> New M4 skin...want.


Opened up two cases. Bright Water M4A1 and a AWP boom, both minimal wear.


----------



## b0z0

Nice. I'm about to just buy a boom awp, tired of opening cases and getting aug wing, mag 7 , or skulls


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Opened up two cases. Bright Water M4A1 and a AWP boom, both minimal wear.


I should start giving you my cases and keys and have you open them for me. I have awful luck.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I actually bought a bravo case and key for one yesterday.

I got stattrak Dual Berettas, battle scared but still, It's stattrak.

*STATTRAK!*


----------



## BreakDown

I have a spare CSGO case, if anyone is interested in opening it, ill give it to you!


----------



## dmasteR

43K + viewers for CS:GO right now. StarLadder TV Semi finals






For those who aren't watching already!!! This match is insane! Double OT Second half


----------



## DBEAU

Welp, I have 13 cases sitting in my inventory and its burning a hole in my pocket... 2 bravos/ 7 regular/ 4 esport. I very well might open them all today.

30 some odd bucks for video game gun skins is certainly a hard pill to swallow though.


----------



## Yumyums

Personally, I'd just sell them. I'd rather lose a few dollars having held the cases too long, then lose that 30$ from having gotten nothing of value from the cases. Or you could sell the cases, and use that 30$ to buy the skins you want instead

That's just me though


----------



## Art Vanelay

Don't open cases. There are better ways to gamble.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I actually prefer to do a mix of both opening cases and buying stuff I could possibly get from them.

For example, one day I decide to spend $5 on keys, and I get 2 camos worth less than $1 total. After that, the next $5 I put on my steam account is used to buy stattraks or good camos.

I like to think I'm not too crazy about the camos and stattraks, but by doing that I'd just be lying to myself.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I actually prefer to do a mix of both opening cases and buying stuff I could possibly get from them.
> 
> For example, one day I decide to spend $5 on keys, and I get 2 camos worth less than $1 total. After that, the next $5 I put on my steam account is used to buy stattraks or good camos.
> 
> I like to think I'm not too crazy about the camos and stattraks, but by doing that I'd just be lying to myself.


I don't see the point of buying anything in this game. It's all worthless; it's a game.

some of the guns are nice, but I just wait until they're dropped.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The problem is anything you get from drops is usually complete crap.

I mean, my first drop was a nice looking skin for an M4, after that I haven't gotten anything good from drops.


----------



## DBEAU

Eh, ended up selling them all. I just couldn't justify spending all that money on keys.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I don't see the point of buying anything in this game. It's all worthless; it's a game.
> 
> some of the guns are nice, but I just wait until they're dropped.


I only buy keys to support the scene. There's finally a incentive to be a top team, once again.

Plus I've actually gotten some very good weapon skins out of the cases. AWP boom, bright water,Stattrak Deagle Hypnotic, AK red laminate etc etc


----------



## BreakDown

Every now and then i was buying keys or skins from the market... i decided it was not worth it to be addicted, traded my ak 47 stattrack for batman origins preorder and spelunky on tf2outpost, sold the rest of my skins, gave me enough to nearly buy the new xcom expansion. i had around 60€ worth of skins without realising.

I hope its easier for you guys.









anyhow, im terrible at this game, around 600h in and im still terrible. i will do very well often on casual classic, its unusual for me to have less than 1k/d on deathmatch, but on classic competitive i mostly get carried or loose.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> anyhow, im terrible at this game, around 600h in and im still terrible. i will do very well often on casual classic, its unusual for me to have less than 1k/d on deathmatch, but on classic competitive i mostly get carried or loose.


What rank are you at. I very a huge amount when I play. I sometimes destroy the other team, but usually I'm around a 1 k/d or slightly over.

It's mostly down to how well you play as a team, rather than individual skill. You can still be useful to your team, even if you can't kill the enemy team very well.

edit: speaking of that I did this today


----------



## b0z0

I'm currently a DMG. I was a Legendary Eagle Master, but I was down ranked 2 times in one night getting kicked and a cool down due to going afk. Wife > me ( She needed help with something, and by the time I got back I was kicked.







)


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> anyhow, im terrible at this game, around 600h in and im still terrible. i will do very well often on casual classic, its unusual for me to have less than 1k/d on deathmatch, but on classic competitive i mostly get carried or loose.


This game has never been about K so don't worry. It took me hundreds of hours to get good at CS 1.6 and now I'm pretty mediocre again after not playing much recently.

Learn the recoil habits of the guns you like to use. Learn to use cover. Learn to use smoke and flashbangs to your advantage. Learn to keep your gun up at all times and aim for the neck/head. Learn to stop moving when you shoot.

Lastly, learn to rush into a bomb site. It's amazing how many people are afraid to rush a bomb site. On certain maps it's important to be aggressive if your on the team that has the objective.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> This game has never been about K so don't worry. It took me hundreds of hours to get good at CS 1.6 and now I'm pretty mediocre again after not playing much recently.
> 
> Learn the recoil habits of the guns you like to use. Learn to use cover. Learn to use smoke and flashbangs to your advantage. Learn to keep your gun up at all times and aim for the neck/head. Learn to stop moving when you shoot.
> 
> *Lastly, learn to rush into a bomb site. It's amazing how many people are afraid to rush a bomb site. On certain maps it's important to be aggressive if your on the team that has the objective.*


*cough*CACHE*cough*

You'd be surprised how many people are so afraid to go in and just take B on Cache. You can rush it and take it relatively easy, and it's also a pain for the defense to re-take, yet a lot of people try and slow play it.


----------



## Schade

I am in Europe. How can I play on US servers?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> This game has never been about K so don't worry. It took me hundreds of hours to get good at CS 1.6 and now I'm pretty mediocre again after not playing much recently.
> 
> Learn the recoil habits of the guns you like to use. Learn to use cover. Learn to use smoke and flashbangs to your advantage. Learn to keep your gun up at all times and aim for the neck/head. Learn to stop moving when you shoot.
> 
> Lastly, learn to rush into a bomb site. It's amazing how many people are afraid to rush a bomb site. On certain maps it's important to be aggressive if your on the team that has the objective.


This, people need to understand there's a few roles on a team. Support players (Who have full nades and buy a lesser gun if needed when money is on a crunch), entry fraggers (Those who are the one leading the push, making the early picks. Support players are easily just as important as the entry fraggers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schade*
> 
> I am in Europe. How can I play on US servers?


In MatchMaking, or Community Servers?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schade*
> 
> I am in Europe. How can I play on US servers?


You may need to increase the allowed matchmaking ping limit in the settings menu.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This, people need to understand there's a few roles on a team. Support players (Who have full nades and buy a lesser gun if needed when money is on a crunch), entry fraggers (Those who are the one leading the push, making the early picks. Support players are easily just as important as the entry fraggers.


I usually find that entry fraggers are usually the ones that take the grenades and first shots and the ones behind them are the ones that get the most kills.

Assists and enemy team damage in general doesn't necessarily result in a kill, but it is really helpful to your team a lot of the time, as well.

That said, if someone is at like 40 kills and 5 deaths, while the rest of your team is at like 10 kills and 10 deaths, they are probably just carrying.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I usually find that entry fraggers are usually the ones that take the grenades and first shots and the ones behind them are the ones that get the most kills.
> 
> Assists and enemy team damage in general doesn't necessarily result in a kill, but it is really helpful to your team a lot of the time, as well.
> 
> That said, if someone is at like 40 kills and 5 deaths, while the rest of your team is at like 10 kills and 10 deaths, they are probably just carrying.


Players should be baiting the nades out before they even execute a site. Entry fraggers should not be getting naded. Entry fraggers definitely don't always get the most kills, but they're one of the most important players.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> *What rank are you at.* I very a huge amount when I play. I sometimes destroy the other team, but usually I'm around a 1 k/d or slightly over.
> 
> It's mostly down to how well you play as a team, rather than individual skill. You can still be useful to your team, even if you can't kill the enemy team very well.
> 
> edit: speaking of that I did this today


gold nova 2, i oscillate between nova 1 and 3 but always return to gold nova 2, so it probably represents my skillset accurately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> This game has never been about K so don't worry. It took me hundreds of hours to get good at CS 1.6 and now I'm pretty mediocre again after not playing much recently.
> 
> Learn the recoil habits of the guns you like to use. Learn to use cover. Learn to use smoke and flashbangs to your advantage. Learn to keep your gun up at all times and aim for the neck/head. Learn to stop moving when you shoot.
> 
> Lastly, learn to rush into a bomb site. It's amazing how many people are afraid to rush a bomb site. On certain maps it's important to be aggressive if your on the team that has the objective.


i try to do these things (except for learning recoil), the sad thing is im not new to CS, its lack of skill not knowledge in my case.


----------



## kiznilian

I just usually play roles by spawn points when rushing a site. I hate being the first one to go in because I know I will be flashed and will get killed instantly.

I enjoy being support not for the clean up kills but for the chance to be clutch or play tactical and win a round.


----------



## DBEAU

Isn't it grand when your team agrees to rush a site and through the smoke and flashes you die only to realize you were the only person to enter the site


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Isn't it grand when your team agrees to rush a site and through the smoke and flashes you die only to realize you were the only person to enter the site


Things like this happen way too much to me, and I usually end up being the first person to die in a round because of it.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Isn't it grand when your team agrees to rush a site and through the smoke and flashes you die only to realize you were the only person to enter the site


And that's why i don't play MM without 3 friends...


----------



## dmasteR

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3471612

Played our first ESEA-Main match for this season. :]


----------



## BreakDown

what is a main match?

congratulations on the win!

BTW: if you happen to stream csgo let us know.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> what is a main match?
> 
> congratulations on the win!
> 
> BTW: if you happen to stream csgo let us know.


Yeah, I'd love to see you stream dmasteR.









Edit: I can't play the demo. It says error reading .dem file in the console. Is it different from Source, you type in playdemo and then the name of the demo file right? I'm confused. :/ It doesn't even bring up the whole file name if I just type in "esea" which it should. I pasted the demo under the replay folder in my CSGO directly, am I doing anything wrong?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm currently a DMG. I was a Legendary Eagle Master, but I was down ranked 2 times in one night getting kicked and a cool down due to going afk. Wife > me ( She needed help with something, and by the time I got back I was kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Same thing happened to me too.







Except I qued with some friends and got demoed after a loss, and then got demoted again as one of them timed out and the other one left.



Sucks to be a DMG now. The other two are my friends, they are in the US and play in ESEA so I don't get to play with them. But atleast I got a good rank after being so reluctant to switch to GO.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to see you stream dmasteR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I can't play the demo. It says error reading .dem file in the console. Is it different from Source, you type in playdemo and then the name of the demo file right? I'm confused. :/ It doesn't even bring up the whole file name if I just type in "esea" which it should. I pasted the demo under the replay folder in my CSGO directly, am I doing anything wrong?
> Same thing happened to me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I qued with some friends and got demoed after a loss, and then got demoted again as one of them timed out and the other one left.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to be a DMG now. The other two are my friends, they are in the US and play in ESEA so I don't get to play with them. But atleast I got a good rank after being so reluctant to switch to GO.


Demo files should go into C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo. Open up CS:GO and type in console "demoui" -> Hit Open and find the file.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> what is a main match?
> 
> congratulations on the win!
> 
> BTW: if you happen to stream csgo let us know.


It's one division below Invite/Professional.

ESEA separates teams into multiple divisions. There's Open, Intermediate, Main, and Invite. ESEA-Invite has all the top teams in Europe and also North America, so teams like Ninjas In Pyjamas, Denial E-Sports (Previously known as Curse), Astana Dragons, Team Very Games, compLexity, etc.

I play in the division right below that, ESEA-Main, hopefully that makes sense.









I'll let you guys know if I do start streaming.


----------



## Rickles

I think for me the biggest problem I have is my wimax internet connection and the registry errors that ensue do to the nature of wimax. Hopefully soon I will be moving back to the town house (it's under construction) and get that cable internet going.

I did get my first ace the other day, although one was a bot.

I am also in love with the AUG and SG


----------



## Beefbud

yesterday i got a couple aces, one of which i was able to catch with a single screenshot: http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/558736503147379031/0A4AE5E7130BD67DF5331DB87B83F59E4B1A4676/1024x575.resizedimage

granted it was a second round p90 vs. pistol rush so i definitely had the upper hand, but it was cool to get all my kills in a 5 second span

my second one yesterday was more impressive being as it was a 2 v 5, i got one kill then my teammate died. he dropped an awp which i picked up and then hit my next 3 shots (which almost never happens for me). i was able to get a plant at A (dust 2) and i let the last guy rush me on cat and i just jumped out and glocked him. my reward for this game was ranking back up to master guardian I


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I think for me the biggest problem I have is my wimax internet connection and the registry errors that ensue do to the nature of wimax. Hopefully soon I will be moving back to the town house (it's under construction) and get that cable internet going.
> 
> I did get my first ace the other day, although one was a bot.
> 
> I am also in love with the AUG and SG


AUG and SIG are actually pretty good guns, but I don't find enough of a incentive to use them unfortunately for how much they cost over the M4/AK alternative. AUG/SIG definitely have their advantage though because of the zoom and 1 shot HS depending on range. I believe the AUG has slightly better range when it comes to 1 shot headshots but I can't remember. One of them has a longer range....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefbud*
> 
> yesterday i got a couple aces, one of which i was able to catch with a single screenshot: http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/558736503147379031/0A4AE5E7130BD67DF5331DB87B83F59E4B1A4676/1024x575.resizedimage
> 
> granted it was a second round p90 vs. pistol rush so i definitely had the upper hand, but it was cool to get all my kills in a 5 second span
> 
> my second one yesterday was more impressive being as it was a 2 v 5, i got one kill then my teammate died. he dropped an awp which i picked up and then hit my next 3 shots (which almost never happens for me). i was able to get a plant at A (dust 2) and i let the last guy rush me on cat and i just jumped out and glocked him. my reward for this game was ranking back up to master guardian I


Nice man! Congrats! Should download the demo if it was from MatchMaking and clip it!


----------



## Beefbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> AUG and SIG are actually pretty good guns, but I don't find enough of a incentive to use them unfortunately for how much they cost over the M4/AK alternative. AUG/SIG definitely have their advantage though because of the zoom and 1 shot HS depending on range. I believe the AUG has slightly better range when it comes to 1 shot headshots but I can't remember. One of them has a longer range....
> Nice man! Congrats! Should download the demo if it was from MatchMaking and clip it!


oh my god i totally forgot you can do this now...i will definitely do this!


----------



## waylo88

So yeah, played a ranked game the other night and got this shot somehow. As you can see by the score, it was pretty much game (we had a guy crying and throwing the match by purchasing only shotguns or deagles), so I decided to play around with the AWP. Whats funny is we wound up winning like seven rounds in a row after this.






The registration can be pretty dumb sometimes.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

^^ I think the reason why that shot hit was because even though your aim was way off, you did jump and that caused your recoil/spread to be pretty much random. So basically you got lucky.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So yeah, played a ranked game the other night and got this shot somehow. As you can see by the score, it was pretty much game (we had a guy crying and throwing the match by purchasing only shotguns or deagles), so I decided to play around with the AWP. Whats funny is we wound up winning like seven rounds in a row after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The registration can be pretty dumb sometimes.


While you're falling you have 100% accuracy if you tap a movement key.

Example:


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> ^^ I think the reason why that shot hit was because even though your aim was way off, you did jump and that caused your recoil/spread to be pretty much random. So basically you got lucky.


He was behind a wall when the awper fired. It showed no wallbang icon. That looks like bad reg, if it's not a demo.

If it's a demo, then that is probably the server's interpolation being bad. I'm shocked the shot hit at all.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Demo files should go into C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo. Open up CS:GO and type in console "demoui" -> Hit Open and find the file.
> It's one division below Invite/Professional.
> 
> ESEA separates teams into multiple divisions. There's Open, Intermediate, Main, and Invite. ESEA-Invite has all the top teams in Europe and also North America, so teams like Ninjas In Pyjamas, Denial E-Sports (Previously known as Curse), Astana Dragons, Team Very Games, compLexity, etc.
> 
> *I play in the division right below that, ESEA-Main*, hopefully that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you guys know if I do start streaming.


Thats awsome man! im impressed!









not related:

How much of a hinderance is it to play MM on my own, without friends or microphone? I really want to be better at this game, i put effort into it, but i still loose most of my matches


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Thats awsome man! im impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not related:
> 
> How much of a hinderance is it to play MM on my own, without friends or microphone? I really want to be better at this game, i put effort into it, but i still loose most of my matches


I almost always soloQ when I play MM (Not often, but 2-3 times a week) and unless you're very skilled (game sense, aim, etc) you're going to have a very difficult time especially at the lower ranks.

From what I understand, and what others have told me, there's a whole lot more trolls on the lower ranks. I honestly suggest staying away from SoloQ as everyone I know who does find it not enjoyable at the lower ranks.


----------



## waylo88

Queuing with friends breaks the matchmaking though if they aren't the same rank. It does the same thing as LOL and just throws a bunch of random ranked people into a match.


----------



## DBEAU

I solo the majority of the time in MM. And half that time I don't use my mic. Just go with the flow and you'll do fine.

There is definitely more trolling in the lower ranks but you can still find good matches with solid teamwork. You're going to have bad matches here and there regardless.

For reference I'm currently Master Guardian II, so nothing special. But anyway, you'll obviously win more matches if you have a good team with good strategy but you can have just as much fun solo.


----------



## Beefbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Queuing with friends breaks the matchmaking though if they aren't the same rank. It does the same thing as LOL and just throws a bunch of random ranked people into a match.


I've done solo matchmaking plenty of times where I was matched with randos and we went against a team. Generally it seems like if that's the case, the team will be of slightly lower ranks. It's probably way harder as you go up in skill level, but being in the high gold nova/low master guardian range, it generally seems pretty even.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefbud*
> 
> I've done solo matchmaking plenty of times where I was matched with randos and we went against a team. Generally it seems like if that's the case, the team will be of slightly lower ranks. It's probably way harder as you go up in skill level, but being in the high gold nova/low master guardian range, it generally seems pretty even.


I'm a DMG, and whenever I queue with a friend who is Gold Nova II, it'll match us against like Eagle, Eagle, Legendary Eagle, DMG, DMG. Meanwhile, our team is DMG, DMG, Gold Nova II, Gold Nova III, and Gold Nova III. I can count on it to do this literally every single time I queue with him. It makes it absolutely impossible to win games.

Meanwhile, if I queue solo or with a friend who is also DMG, it's usually both teams full DMG, maybe an Eagle or MGE thrown in.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> MAPS
> de_nuke: Decreased fog
> UI
> Added Streams tab to Watch menu.
> Friends rich presence now also includes the map if they are reviewing a match from their Match History.
> Fixed being able to invite and message yourself in the Watch menu scoreboard.
> Fixed hitches that would happen when updating match data in Watch menu.
> Reduced memory footprint of Inventory menu.
> Added warning that will show when you have have a corrupt download from Your Games tab.
> GOTV
> Players in a match can now see the number of GOTV spectators in the scoreboard.
> Added spectator count display to top live Competitive matches.
> Added support for GOTV relays to allow a much large number of spectators for top live Competitive matches.
> Added convar tv_maxclients_relayreserved which allows reserving a certain number of slots from tv_maxclients for GOTV relays.
> Added convar tv_dispatchweight which allows better control of load balancing in relay chains, defaults to 1.25 which for every 4 local spectators will send 5 spectators to each connected relay.
> Fixed empty GOTV spectator chat messages.
> MISC
> Fixed a crash on startup
> Fixed not being able to equip the default weapon into a loadout slot that previously contained a decorated weapon.
> Improved decorated weapon material compositing to prevent dark patches on some weapons with clean exterior.


----------



## boOzy

Dude is so fast that the game barely keeps up


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boOzy*
> 
> Dude is so fast that the game barely keeps up


I like how smooth the video is, it's almost like it's playing at 40-45 fps.

I Wonder what his render settings are.


----------



## imok

I am wondering if any of you play with lower than average sensitivity, as well as how you play with it? At this current time I am using 400dpi, 1.25 in game, and 6/11 windows. That is maybe a little over 90 degrees if that with a full swipe on a qck+. People have told me to raise it and that I am just taking the "easy" way to have better/consistent aim. Basically saying I should increase it to 2-2.5 and learn what I am doing. I used to be in that range months ago when I started but have not even been close to 2 sens for the longest time. As far as I can tell its worked OK for me so far. It might not be the quickest turns but I have no problem entry fragging a site a decent amount of the time, if anything I feel like I have relatively precise accuracy. Defending an position/angle is never too much of a problem, neither is really any engagement as long as its not too far off 90(say I was on a site @ d2, I could easily move my crosshair from some parts in long to cat etc) if its a bit out of that reach I would usually use movement and navigate around cover until I am in a position to fire etc....

The only time I personally find it a hassle is when I have to check many angles/positions/common spots or whatever at a relatively rapid pace. This is generally most often during retakes(depending how many of us are left and if I know the other players, due to we each know what spots to check, and generally 90-120 turns is enough) though when its more of a clutch situation its kind of annoying. Like retaking b on inferno(say I was a and am in ct spawn) I have to check a bunch of closets, corners, and other places where people hide. I guess if I take it somewhat slow then I can turn to each place I would need to check fast enough. All of these scenarios depend on intel and who I play with as that means there could be less to check. When its just me I feel a bit more nervous due to the constant swiping and having to pick my mouse up, which of course messes with my shooting/movement.

Any advice from those who play with a sens much lower than average(I guess 180 is pretty normal for a qck+ ?) and how you make it work? Tbh I really like it and don't want to raise it that much unless I REALLY need to.

I am pretty sure there are at least a few mid/higher level players in leagues that use lower sens(In esea I know there is roca/volcano - though not sure if his is still quite low), as well as how they make it work? In terms of play style and how they navigate around. If there is anyone someone would suggest watching please let me know.

Thanks to whoever can shed some light on this!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I like how smooth the video is, it's almost like it's playing at 40-45 fps.
> 
> I Wonder what his render settings are.


Believe he records at either 120fps or 60, then timescales it back to 30fps.

Imok, i'm not sure if any other players play at such low sensitivity at high/mid level.

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3371831 Played against Volcano last season.


----------



## Valkayria

I notice a lot of people aiming low. Does that have something to do with bullet drop? Apologies if that's a dumb question, I'm coming from BL:R. I put almost 1k hours into that game. Got really used to the spread pattern in BL:R and weapon mechanics, but this game is a whole new animal. I love the game so far. No cheese like exploding tomahawks, stun shurikens, ect..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I notice a lot of people aiming low. Does that have something to do with bullet drop? Apologies if that's a dumb question, I'm coming from BL:R. I put almost 1k hours into that game. Got really used to the spread pattern in BL:R and weapon mechanics, but this game is a whole new animal. I love the game so far. No cheese like exploding tomahawks, stun shurikens, ect..


What do you mean by aiming low? When people are spraying, or crosshair placement when moving around? If you're talking about crosshair placement, then these players are just not very good. If you're talking about people pulling down on a spray, that's because they are compensating for the recoil.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What do you mean by aiming low? When people are spraying, or crosshair placement when moving around? If you're talking about crosshair placement, then these players are just not very good. If you're talking about people pulling down on a spray, that's because they are compensating for the recoil.


Ah that makes sense. The pull down method for recoil. Completely forgot about that. Thanks!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I notice a lot of people aiming low. Does that have something to do with bullet drop? Apologies if that's a dumb question, I'm coming from BL:R. I put almost 1k hours into that game. Got really used to the spread pattern in BL:R and weapon mechanics, but this game is a whole new animal. I love the game so far. No cheese like exploding tomahawks, stun shurikens, ect..


When you fire, the first shot will go where you aim (assuming you're standing still), then the next shots will start to rise above the crosshair, so you have to pull your crosshair down to compensate for that.


----------



## last-

Awesome game going on right now between VeryGames and Astana Dragons for those of you not already watching.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> I am wondering if any of you play with lower than average sensitivity, as well as how you play with it? At this current time I am using 400dpi, 1.25 in game, and 6/11 windows. That is maybe a little over 90 degrees if that with a full swipe on a qck+. People have told me to raise it and that I am just taking the "easy" way to have better/consistent aim. Basically saying I should increase it to 2-2.5 and learn what I am doing. I used to be in that range months ago when I started but have not even been close to 2 sens for the longest time. As far as I can tell its worked OK for me so far. It might not be the quickest turns but I have no problem entry fragging a site a decent amount of the time, if anything I feel like I have relatively precise accuracy. Defending an position/angle is never too much of a problem, neither is really any engagement as long as its not too far off 90(say I was on a site @ d2, I could easily move my crosshair from some parts in long to cat etc) if its a bit out of that reach I would usually use movement and navigate around cover until I am in a position to fire etc....
> 
> The only time I personally find it a hassle is when I have to check many angles/positions/common spots or whatever at a relatively rapid pace. This is generally most often during retakes(depending how many of us are left and if I know the other players, due to we each know what spots to check, and generally 90-120 turns is enough) though when its more of a clutch situation its kind of annoying. Like retaking b on inferno(say I was a and am in ct spawn) I have to check a bunch of closets, corners, and other places where people hide. I guess if I take it somewhat slow then I can turn to each place I would need to check fast enough. All of these scenarios depend on intel and who I play with as that means there could be less to check. When its just me I feel a bit more nervous due to the constant swiping and having to pick my mouse up, which of course messes with my shooting/movement.
> 
> Any advice from those who play with a sens much lower than average(I guess 180 is pretty normal for a qck+ ?) and how you make it work? Tbh I really like it and don't want to raise it that much unless I REALLY need to.
> 
> I am pretty sure there are at least a few mid/higher level players in leagues that use lower sens(In esea I know there is roca/volcano - though not sure if his is still quite low), as well as how they make it work? In terms of play style and how they navigate around. If there is anyone someone would suggest watching please let me know.
> 
> Thanks to whoever can shed some light on this!


Don't change your sens if you like it. I use 800DPI at 0.66 sens, so it's basically the same as yours. Low sens works well for slow plays with consistent aim, but it's probably not suited that well for CS:GO with the current acceleration values.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Don't change your sens if you like it. I use 800DPI at 0.66 sens, so it's basically the same as yours. Low sens works well for slow plays with consistent aim, but it's probably not suited that well for CS:GO with the current acceleration values.


They toned the acceleration down quite a bit in one of the recent updates. Seems slower now, although ADAD is still a problem.


----------



## BreakDown

Yesterday i had an awful match making game, first of all we had a bot, but i though to myslef, i have won matches with a bot before, its not the end of the world, then before the first half was over, a player on our team refused to play any longer, he said that we should kick him because he was not going to play, we were loosing at the time. We didnt kick him, he logged out, got penalised with a competitive cooldown. On the second half with 2 bots, another guy from the team did the same and went AFK after loosing pistol round, he wasnt really afk because he typed trying to get us to kick him, we didnt, but didnt play, just stayed in spawn.

the match ended 10-16, where most of the second half we were only two people playing, im not angry at loosing, i get frustraded because if with all those draw backs the match ended 10-16, maybe, just maybe we could have won if people didnt give up so easily... argh... just letting off some steam. Just in case GRiM is an OCN player, thank you for staying around till the end of the match.

Also, that same day, i got a MM game with two AKs who were on the same team (same tags) so probably on TS, two gold nova 3 and one gold nova, against my team with one gold nova 3, two gold nova 2 and one gold nova 1... we lost...

sometimes i hate this game.

on the bright side, im LOVING the new "watch" feature, being able to download games and replay them is invaluable! thanks valve.


----------



## dmasteR

54.234.229.35:29750

For anyone who wants to watch my match tonight. Will be starting in a few minutes...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> They toned the acceleration down quite a bit in one of the recent updates. Seems slower now, although ADAD is still a problem.


Yeah it's much better now but it's a fact that it's still higher with the majority of weapons compared to 1.6.

You wouldn't want to use a low sens in Unreal Tournament either, since acceleration and top speed is so high.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Don't change your sens if you like it. I use 800DPI at 0.66 sens, so it's basically the same as yours. Low sens works well for slow plays with consistent aim, but it's probably not suited that well for CS:GO with the current acceleration values.


Yeah I guess, I've gotten it so used to it so I don't know if it would be in my best interest. I haven't experienced too many issues, even though its probably gotten me killed a few times, and I do sometimes wish checking spots was easier. For example, if any of you saw adren's one man nuke strat for a site... whelp that would be relatively hard to do. I could do it although it would not be efficient in the sense of being fast enough. I guess I have to learn how to actually play with it. Usually right now I seem to do better on the defensive side and pick my battles at range. Usually I would be the one to hold longs/mids/connectors. Like on cache if I am ct I usually play truck for a site/help with mid and sometimes might play mid. I could never play too aggressive.

Since you're one who uses a similar sens, any advice? I guess I just need to practice offline checking spots to be comfortable with my mouse movement. Would getting a second mousemat help at all, or no? I mean I couldn't move/check as fast as people with higher sens, although I think it _might_ save time by not having to pick it up etc?


----------



## BreakDown

What do you guys things is the best thing to buy on pistol round?
I have been playing with armour recently and its quite good because you dont get the aimpunch wobble effect when they shoot you plus the extra durability, if you hapen to survive the round, you will get full body armour for only 350 more and with a cheap SMG you are ready to go.

However, a pistol like the p250 and a granade (HE, smoke, flash) is very powerfull too on first round, specially if you are CT (usp/p2000 are quite worse than glock IMO)

So what do you like to buy on pistol rounds? or maybe you dont buy at all and save 800?


----------



## b0z0

I normally do my silenced USP with armor, and a decoy.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> What do you guys things is the best thing to buy on pistol round?
> I have been playing with armour recently and its quite good because you dont get the aimpunch wobble effect when they shoot you plus the extra durability, if you hapen to survive the round, you will get full body armour for only 350 more and with a cheap SMG you are ready to go.
> 
> However, a pistol like the p250 and a granade (HE, smoke, flash) is very powerfull too on first round, specially if you are CT (usp/p2000 are quite worse than glock IMO)
> 
> So what do you like to buy on pistol rounds? or maybe you dont buy at all and save 800?


T side - armor

CT side - P250 + nade

That's what I typically do, however saving on pistol round is legit as well.


----------



## DBEAU

Typically I just roll out as is and keep my money.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Yeah I guess, I've gotten it so used to it so I don't know if it would be in my best interest. I haven't experienced too many issues, even though its probably gotten me killed a few times, and I do sometimes wish checking spots was easier. For example, if any of you saw adren's one man nuke strat for a site... whelp that would be relatively hard to do. I could do it although it would not be efficient in the sense of being fast enough. I guess I have to learn how to actually play with it. Usually right now I seem to do better on the defensive side and pick my battles at range. Usually I would be the one to hold longs/mids/connectors. Like on cache if I am ct I usually play truck for a site/help with mid and sometimes might play mid. I could never play too aggressive.
> 
> Since you're one who uses a similar sens, any advice? I guess I just need to practice offline checking spots to be comfortable with my mouse movement. Would getting a second mousemat help at all, or no? I mean I couldn't move/check as fast as people with higher sens, although I think it _might_ save time by not having to pick it up etc?


My biggest weakness is checking all spots because of my sens. Good aim makes up for it I think.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> What do you guys things is the best thing to buy on pistol round?
> I have been playing with armour recently and its quite good because you dont get the aimpunch wobble effect when they shoot you plus the extra durability, if you hapen to survive the round, you will get full body armour for only 350 more and with a cheap SMG you are ready to go.
> 
> However, a pistol like the p250 and a granade (HE, smoke, flash) is very powerfull too on first round, specially if you are CT (usp/p2000 are quite worse than glock IMO)
> 
> So what do you like to buy on pistol rounds? or maybe you dont buy at all and save 800?


Depends on the map for me. On Nuke CT side, I usually start with a P250/HE since I play heaven. It's nice being able to chuck a nade into hut in case of the rush.

In most other scenarios I just buy armor.


----------



## BreakDown

Although saving on pistol round is great because it grants a 3rd round buy, i hate loosing a pistol round with 800 cash, i cant stop thinking that maybe if a had bought some gear the round could have gone down differently, but thats just me.









Also, what do you like to buy on anti-ecos? ive been buying a bizon recently, its cheap, it has 64 bullets which is more than enough to stop a full rush of pistolers, if you die and they take your weapon, the bizon does not do a lot of damage against armour, unlike a mp7/p90, and the enemy who took your weapon will still have to upgrade next round.
However, the p90 is a strong choice too because even if the enemy does a suprise full or half buy, you can still deal lots of damage, whereas with a bizone you will have a tough time, the downside is how much it costs and if the enemy takes it from you, they can now deal lots of damage to armour and will not be forced to upgrade on the next round if they are low on cash.

what do you buy on anti-ecos?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Depends on the map for me. On Nuke CT side, I usually start with a P250/HE since I play heaven. It's nice being able to chuck a nade into hut in case of the rush.
> 
> In most other scenarios I just buy armor.


I see, buying depending on the map, pretty smart, I like to play ramp on nuke, so i guess buying a smoke and p250 would be wiser than armour in that position. Ill expermient with that.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

On T side I usually get either the Tec9, P250, or Dual Berretas.

CT side I do the same thing, except I get the Tec9 Equiv (Five-Seven)


----------



## BreakDown

i hate the tec9, i dont know why, but i would not be able to shoot the side of a barn with it, on the other hand i think the five-seven is the best pistol in the game.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i hate the tec9, i dont know why, but i would not be able to shoot the side of a barn with it, on the other hand i think the five-seven is the best pistol in the game.


For the Tec 9 I dont mouse click spam it. I usually take 2 shots a second and for the most part it works great at long range.

The Five Seven is a different story. I usually just mouse click spam with it and pull down for maximum headshots. Don't ask me how it works but it does.


----------



## DBEAU

Isn't the Five-Seven's strength (armor penetration) somewhat pointless for a first round buy?


----------



## beers

Pistol round depends on the situation for me. If you are playing something like long A in D2 a USP is a pretty good choice since it's ridiculously accurate. Conversely, if you want to stop a B rush or similar I'd rather have the extended clip of the 5-7.

Usually roll with a nade on T side though since it's so common to not afford one by buying armor. Catches a lot of people out.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> What do you guys things is the best thing to buy on pistol round?
> I have been playing with armour recently and its quite good because you dont get the aimpunch wobble effect when they shoot you plus the extra durability, if you hapen to survive the round, you will get full body armour for only 350 more and with a cheap SMG you are ready to go.
> 
> However, a pistol like the p250 and a granade (HE, smoke, flash) is very powerfull too on first round, specially if you are CT (usp/p2000 are quite worse than glock IMO)
> 
> So what do you like to buy on pistol rounds? or maybe you dont buy at all and save 800?


Depends on the spot i'm playing, and the strat being ran. T side i'll typically buy armor, and on CT side it depends on the spot i'm in and map. Certain maps i'll buy full nades, other maps i'll buy armor.

I don't ever suggest buying P250 though since neither team can buy head armor. Two shots with any pistol to the head is a guaranteed death.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Although saving on pistol round is great because it grants a 3rd round buy, i hate loosing a pistol round with 800 cash, i cant stop thinking that maybe if a had bought some gear the round could have gone down differently, but thats just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what do you like to buy on anti-ecos? ive been buying a bizon recently, its cheap, it has 64 bullets which is more than enough to stop a full rush of pistolers, if you die and they take your weapon, the bizon does not do a lot of damage against armour, unlike a mp7/p90, and the enemy who took your weapon will still have to upgrade next round.
> However, the p90 is a strong choice too because even if the enemy does a suprise full or half buy, you can still deal lots of damage, whereas with a bizone you will have a tough time, the downside is how much it costs and if the enemy takes it from you, they can now deal lots of damage to armour and will not be forced to upgrade on the next round if they are low on cash.
> 
> what do you buy on anti-ecos?
> 
> EDIT:
> I see, buying depending on the map, pretty smart, I like to play ramp on nuke, so i guess buying a smoke and p250 would be wiser than armour in that position. Ill expermient with that.


Again, depends on the map and the position i'll be playing. Say the other team got the bomb down first round, i'll rifle up with a famas/M4. I personally don't think the bizon is a very good buy though second round. A lot of teams like to buy Full Armor + P250 to try and win that second or third round.

Not a huge fan of the P90 either due to the lower reward money per kill, high price and not really a weapon that works well if teams end up rifling up after a buy plant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Isn't the Five-Seven's strength (armor penetration) somewhat pointless for a first round buy?


Pretty much, same with P250.

Everything's very situational though and the spots/setups your team has.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Isn't the Five-Seven's strength (armor penetration) somewhat pointless for a first round buy?


Its controllability when spraying seems better than the P250, so I buy it sometimes. I usually buy a pistol instead of armor CT side so I can have a smoke.


----------



## SeD669

I only buy the five-seven if I've lost the pistol round. Its good against armour so I'm betting the other teams bought up. The p250 is worth buying first round


----------



## BreakDown

@dmaster, i dont understand why buying a bizon and full armour second round is a bad decision.

Im assuming two things, one, that my team wins the first round because otherwise i would not be buying on second round at all, and two, my team wins second round becuase the enemy team is saving.

First round, start with 800, i spend all my money, i dont get frags, i die.
Second round i start with 3250, i spend 2400, thet makes it 850, i dont get any frags, i die.
Third round, i start with 850 plus 3250, thats 4100$.

If T's buy p250 and full armour on second round, the bizone should give you the advantage even if they all bought armour.
If T`s full buy third round because they planted the bomb, you should afford at least full armour and m4a4, giving you a good fighting chance.

This is in the worst case scenario where you only recieve the bonus money for elimination wins 3250, instead of giving the player 3500 for wining the round by defusing/planting the bomb, you didnt get any money from frags (300 for pistol, 600 for bizone), you didnt get the money from defusing/planting (300), you spent everything on first round and you had to re-buy armour every round becuase you died.

Im not saying bizone + full armour second round is the best decision always, but i dont understand why its a bad one.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> @dmaster, i dont understand why buying a bizon and full armour second round is a bad decision.
> 
> Im assuming two things, one, that my team wins the first round because otherwise i would not be buying on second round at all, and two, my team wins second round becuase the enemy team is saving.
> 
> First round, start with 800, i spend all my money, i dont get frags, i die.
> Second round i start with 3250, i spend 2400, thet makes it 850, i dont get any frags, i die.
> Third round, i start with 850 plus 3250, thats 4100$.
> 
> If T's buy p250 and full armour on second round, the bizone should give you the advantage even if they all bought armour.
> If T`s full buy third round because they planted the bomb, you should afford at least full armour and m4a4, giving you a good fighting chance.
> 
> This is in the worst case scenario where you only recieve the bonus money for elimination wins 3250, instead of giving the player 3500 for wining the round by defusing/planting the bomb, you didnt get any money from frags (300 for pistol, 600 for bizone), you didnt get the money from defusing/planting (300), you spent everything on first round and you had to re-buy armour every round becuase you died.
> 
> Im not saying bizone + full armour second round is the best decision always, but i dont understand why its a bad one.


Teams that are well coordinated and have eco strats will blow teams away when they have Bizon's. The Bizon is extremely weak against Armor. Full armor + P250/Five-Seven with a stack in mid after a flash.

Take inferno for example. Teams generally avoid apartments because the advantage pistols have at close range. So your options are Mid and Banana. You stack 4 players mid with Full armor + P250 with one flash. The moment a guy is spotted/heard close to brackets, one guy flashes mid and all 4 players peek out. Teams are going to stay together on a Anti-ECO so generally the whole team will be in mid. Majority will be flashed and the P250 has good armor penetration to kill the players with the gun + head armor.

Now, say a team surprise buys on CT on third round, or even shotguns 2nd round. What do you do now with a Bizon?

A lot of top teams often stick to the Mp7 due to its accuracy, and relatively decent armor penetration. Then grab 1-2 AK47's in case teams are trying to flash peek.


----------



## BreakDown

The bizone is only for the second round, you will have enough money for m4a4 and full armour no matter what on third round.

What would you buy second round? mp7?


----------



## Art Vanelay

I tend to buy a UMP and full armor, personally. UMP seems to have decent armor penetration, and it's not that great, so I'm fine if the enemy team picks it up.

Sometimes I go for a Famas, but that can go bad pretty easily.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> The bizone is only for the second round, you will have enough money for m4a4 and full armour no matter what on third round.
> 
> What would you buy second round? mp7?


twitch.tv/esea

Most people keep their SMG third round though depending on the outcome of the first two rounds. If you end up losing second round, you'll be forced to eco third. To avoid this completely you need guns with longer range. MP7/Rifles/P90






ESEA is apparently casting our match tonight for anyone who wants to watch.

107.22.17.21:29970

Is the GOTV IP for those interested in that.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Interesting.

For pistol T side, depending on the strat I decide whether to buy armor or not ( coordinated rush vs a split or where I'm bait ). For CT side, I usually buy kit/smoke or kit/nade because pistol retakes are harder against a whole bunch of OP glocks so we won't have much time to defuse.

For antiecos, I'm usually Nova armor with a teammate who has the same and we tag team around corners. Because the spread of the nova is so low, we'll have a certain bit of range if we nail our headshots. The rest could be eco/bizons/whatever floats their boat. I do it for the 900/kill for a shotgun. Same thing with ecos. If you get a kill or two, allows for multiple round buys/dropping for teammates.


----------



## DBEAU

GJ dmaster. To be honest I only caught the end of the last round just now but you guys obviously killed it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> GJ dmaster. To be honest I only caught the end of the last round just now but you guys obviously killed it.


Thanks man. Ya, wasn't a very close match unfortunately for anyone expecting a better match.









http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3477845

Honestly wasn't expecting this to be casted, was a last minute thing by the looks of it. Been sick all day, didn't even get to play my best unfortunately.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Although saving on pistol round is great because it grants a 3rd round buy, i hate loosing a pistol round with 800 cash, i cant stop thinking that maybe if a had bought some gear the round could have gone down differently, but thats just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what do you like to buy on anti-ecos? ive been buying a bizon recently, its cheap, it has 64 bullets which is more than enough to stop a full rush of pistolers, if you die and they take your weapon, the bizon does not do a lot of damage against armour, unlike a mp7/p90, and the enemy who took your weapon will still have to upgrade next round.
> However, the p90 is a strong choice too because even if the enemy does a suprise full or half buy, you can still deal lots of damage, whereas with a bizone you will have a tough time, the downside is how much it costs and if the enemy takes it from you, they can now deal lots of damage to armour and will not be forced to upgrade on the next round if they are low on cash.
> 
> what do you buy on anti-ecos?
> 
> EDIT:
> I see, buying depending on the map, pretty smart, I like to play ramp on nuke, so i guess buying a smoke and p250 would be wiser than armour in that position. Ill expermient with that.


I am a HUGE fan of the UMP. In 2-3 burst that thing can HS all day. The really only huge draw back is if you get rushed by 2 or 3 players that fully commit.

And on T side I think that the mac10 is hugely underrated for 2nd and 3rd round buys.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> And on T side I think that the mac10 is hugely underrated for 2nd and 3rd round buys.


This this this this this.

I don't know why but for some reason if I buy that, Kevlar, and a helmet. I can usually take down 2-3 guys with headshots by rushing.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This this this this this.
> 
> I don't know why but for some reason if I buy that, Kevlar, and a helmet. I can usually take down 2-3 guys with headshots by rushing.


I love to rush hut with it on nuke, you can easily clear 2 out of heaven unless they can pull a HS on you. And even then the guy behind you can grab it, as they usually have just a pistol, and finish the rest off. It hits hard and sprays tight, its half the price of the p90, but man does it stink at picking.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This this this this this.
> 
> I don't know why but for some reason if I buy that, Kevlar, and a helmet. I can usually take down 2-3 guys with headshots by rushing.
> 
> 
> 
> I love to rush hut with it on nuke, you can easily clear 2 out of heaven unless they can pull a HS on you. And even then the guy behind you can grab it, as they usually have just a pistol, and finish the rest off. It hits hard and sprays tight, its half the price of the p90, but man does it stink at picking.
Click to expand...

I honestly hate the P90. Simply because it's too easy to use.

I can usually take out 4 guys with it and still be going strong at 20-35 HP, as for the last guy I usually only hit him once before he ends me.


----------



## dmasteR

Was announced awhile back, but guess it's finally actually happening soon. The McNiP burger will be sold in Sweden starting next week.

http://fragbite.se/cs/news/33457/mcnip-borjar-saljas-pa-tisdag#eng

McDonalds supporting E-Sports in Sweden. I think that's actually pretty cool!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Was announced awhile back, but guess it's finally actually happening soon. The McNiP burger will be sold in Sweden starting next week.
> 
> http://fragbite.se/cs/news/33457/mcnip-borjar-saljas-pa-tisdag#eng
> 
> McDonalds supporting E-Sports in Sweden. I think that's actually pretty cool!


Darn, I wish I could get that burger here in the US.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This this this this this.
> 
> I don't know why but for some reason if I buy that, Kevlar, and a helmet. I can usually take down 2-3 guys with headshots by rushing.


They really need to increase running inaccuracy. Running and gunning with a Mac-10 is way too easy to use, and there is no reason whatsoever to stop moving before firing.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

This is usually dmasteR's job, but...
Quote:


> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Added eye shielding animation to players blinded by flashbangs.
> - Fixed respawning in Deathmatch sometimes choosing a spawn point visible to players when more ideal positions were available.
> - Fixed a bug in Deathmatch that could create weapons on the ground if a player spammed his "buy" key immediately upon respawn.
> 
> [SPECTATING]
> - Added changeable, preset camera positions for all shipped maps that are activated by selecting a player with SHIFT + 0-9 while spectating. (see https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/CSGO:_Spectator_Tools for more info)
> - Target players now glow white when viewing from a spectator camera in ROAMING mode.
> - When spectating in ROAMING mode, we now draw a subtle Aiming Vector Line that shows each player's aiming direction.
> - Dropped C4 now glows for spectators (yellow = dropped, flashing red = planted, green = defused).
> - Added more UI during freeze time to display player money, spent money that round, and kills/assists/deaths.
> - Improved armor icons in spectator panels.
> - Fixed recoil not being applied in GOTV and replays.
> - Fixed UI weapon image sometimes being blank in GOTV.
> - StatTrak now displays correct number of kills in GOTV and replays.
> - Reenabled the spec_goto command and fixed it not working properly if called from a key bind.
> - Moved the autodirector toggle key from "+speed" to "radio3" (from SHIFT key to the C key by default).
> - Streams tab now includes 6 live streams.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Scope lines now blur out completely to better match the weapon's current inaccuracy.
> - Improved Fiveseven viewmodel animation
> - Improved Tec-9 viewmodel animation


Those deathmatch fixes make me so damn happy.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Added eye shielding animation to players blinded by flashbangs


I dont know about this one... it worked well without the "flashed" animation, now i can just throw a flash into a spot, peek very quickly just to see if there are any flashed players, then decide if i want to go in, before you could not check if the players did actually get flahsed


----------



## EPiiKK

What rates are you using in valve servers?
I changed mine and pretty much no hits register anymore...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> What rates are you using in valve servers?
> I changed mine and pretty much no hits register anymore...


It shouldn't really matter if you're just changing rate, updaterate and cmdrate. Rate is set based on what your Steam network settings are - the 2 others are partially as well, but I'm pretty sure they're set to 64 as long as you have selected LAN or Cable in Steam.

You'd notice a difference if you were playing on 128tick servers, but otherwise not really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I honestly hate the P90. Simply because it's too easy to use.
> 
> I can usually take out 4 guys with it and still be going strong at 20-35 HP, as for the last guy I usually only hit him once before he ends me.


The P90 sucks because it does not give you the extra kill reward that the other SMG's do. And it's expensive for an SMG. Might as well buy a Galil or FAMAS then.


----------



## SeD669

Completely agree about the P90. I used to think its a bit OP but realised that the low cash reward and high price are not always worth it. I feel like I need to pick off 3 players or more to justify the purchase.


----------



## daav1d

I got a StatTrack AWP Graphite (Factory new) from a case!


----------



## waylo88

Enjoy the free $100 (well, $97.50).


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Enjoy the free $100 (well, $97.50).


Now he can buy a stattrak Awp, ak, and m4.


----------



## BreakDown

I would be tempted to keep it, but i think spending 100$ on a steam sale would be awsome!


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I would be tempted to keep it, but i think spending 100$ on a steam sale would be awsome!


My friends and I pretty much have the same philosophy. If we get a gun from a case that's value is greater than $10, we sell it. I'd rather pocket the money to use on future keys or games that go on sale rather than the gun, especially when they're constantly dropping in price. If I found something that was worth around $100, I'd list it in a heartbeat.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I dont know about this one... it worked well without the "flashed" animation, now i can just throw a flash into a spot, peek very quickly just to see if there are any flashed players, then decide if i want to go in, before you could not check if the players did actually get flahsed


It's not a guarantee that they're flashed though. They can be half flashed and you'll see the animation, at least that's what I've noticed. So it's a risk you need to take still! Odd looking animation though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This is usually dmasteR's job, but...
> Those deathmatch fixes make me so damn happy.


Hehe, thanks for posting them. Been sick pretty much all week, haven't been playing much. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I got a StatTrack AWP Graphite (Factory new) from a case!


Nice, that AWP Graphite is so nice looking!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This is usually dmasteR's job, but...
> Those deathmatch fixes make me so damn happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, thanks for posting them. Been sick pretty much all week, haven't been playing much. :/
Click to expand...

What a coincidence. I've been somewhat sick this entire week (Mucus build up in throat) and it seems to be getting worse since I have a pretty bad headache now.

Feel better soon!


----------



## boOzy

Don't miss the ESL EMS One Fall season CS:GO LAN Finals starting in ~1 hour!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1p8s60/counter_strike_is_back_esls_raidcall_ems_one_fall/%5B/URL


----------



## EPiiKK

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dmasteR

Global Elite finally.


----------



## BreakDown

congrats dmaster!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Global Elite finally.


Upgrading dat Bravo coin









VG vs CPH Wolves on right now on Twitch. Joe Miller and Get_Right are casting.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I never watch any of the "Pro" players play.

Is that why I'm still terrible at this game?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I never watch any of the "Pro" players play.
> 
> Is that why I'm still terrible at this game?


i watch quite a few pro matches on twitch/youtube, im still horrible.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I never watch any of the "Pro" players play.
> 
> Is that why I'm still terrible at this game?


It does teach you some interesting tactics that you can use.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I never watch any of the "Pro" players play.
> 
> Is that why I'm still terrible at this game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i watch quite a few pro matches on twitch/youtube, im still horrible.


Well you do get better watching pros play the game, but not on Twitch/Youtube and such. It's better to watch their demos. Either GOTV or POV demos. It doesn't take very long to be good at the game, but it does take a while to be excellent at the game. Also, matchmaking competitive + voice comm is VERY good. I had written a guide a long time ago on how to get better at CS ( well, the guide was written for source, but can apply to GO as well ) but I don't want to shamelessly advertise it because it's a very old thread.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So I uhh...discovered the workbench thing...and made a camo.

It's not that great though.



It's based off a certain holiday, if you didn't already figure that much out


----------



## dmasteR

For anyone who missed this insane clutch!






Last map of the Grand Finals!!! What a insane match so far!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Does anyone know what you should set your rates to? I was playing a game today and people said that there was something wrong with my interp. Maybe they were just mad because they didn't know how to peek or control recoil.

This is in my autoexec.cfg right now:

//rates

cl_interp 0
cl_interp_ratio 1
rate 80000
cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
cl_allowdownload 1
cl_downloadfilter 0
ds_get_newest_subscribed_files
fps_max 130


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does anyone know what you should set your rates to? I was playing a game today and people said that there was something wrong with my interp. Maybe they were just mad because they didn't know how to peek or control recoil.
> 
> This is in my autoexec.cfg right now:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> //rates
> 
> cl_interp 0
> cl_interp_ratio 1
> rate 80000
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128
> cl_allowdownload 1
> cl_downloadfilter 0
> ds_get_newest_subscribed_files
> fps_max 130


I honestly don't see anything wrong with that. Here's what I have.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



// Viewmodel

viewmodel_fov "65"

// Movement

cl_viewmodel_shift_left_amt "0"
cl_viewmodel_shift_right_amt "0"
cl_bob_lower_amt "0"
cl_bobamt_lat "0"
cl_bobamt_vert "0"
cl_bobcycle "2"

// Rates

cl_cmdrate "128"
cl_updaterate "128"
cl_interp "0"
cl_interp_ratio "1"
rate "128000"

// Binds

bind del "exec autoexec"
bind kp_leftarrow "buy m4a1"
bind kp_5 "buy ak47"
bind kp_rightarrow "buy vesthelm"


----------



## EPiiKK

The whole raidcall ems one lan has been full of tight games, great cluches and plays


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does anyone know what you should set your rates to? I was playing a game today and people said that there was something wrong with my interp. Maybe they were just mad because they didn't know how to peek or control recoil.
> 
> This is in my autoexec.cfg right now:
> 
> //rates
> 
> cl_interp 0
> cl_interp_ratio 1
> rate 80000
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128
> cl_allowdownload 1
> cl_downloadfilter 0
> ds_get_newest_subscribed_files
> fps_max 130


Looks fine. Interp is set correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> The whole raidcall ems one lan has been full of tight games, great cluches and plays


What a good event. VeryGames won. gg


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who missed this insane clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last map of the Grand Finals!!! What a insane match so far!


I saw that on the stream, insane! I did not see all Very Games matches, only the final against NiP. But damn, NBK played realy realy good. Fifflaren was on top of the scoreboard a couple of matches too, fun to see that!


----------



## dmasteR

Gonna be a good weekend guys!

Group play starts tomorrow for ESWC!!! http://www.eswc.com/en/live Click on CS:GO on the Left to check out the full schedule!!

Also this is the McNiP that's being served in Sweden to promote NiP CS:GO!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Gonna be a good weekend guys!
> 
> Group play starts tomorrow for ESWC!!! http://www.eswc.com/en/live Click on CS:GO on the Left to check out the full schedule!!
> 
> Also this is the McNiP that's being served in Sweden to promote NiP CS:GO!


I ate it yesterday.







It tasted good!


----------



## Sikkamore

Well, just got banned from competitive for a week because team mates were following me around, pissing me off, so I awped two in the face then shot another in the foot later on and was banned. I thought PC community was a little more mature than the PS3 community but apparently I was wrong.

Going to take a break from this game I guess.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Well, just got banned from competitive for a week because team mates were following me around, pissing me off, so I awped two in the face then shot another in the foot later on and was banned. I thought PC community was a little more mature than the PS3 community but apparently I was wrong.
> 
> Going to take a break from this game I guess.


I suggest playing competitive MM with some OCN users and or even friends.

I'm gonna try and compile a list of people who play MatchMaking and are from OCN. I think it will help everyone here have some better games and easier to learn together!

Also, OCN game night we had around 20 - 25 people in the OCN public server. I think they'll be playing in there again this weekend for those interested.

If you all can, please state your location, CS:GO rank, steam name and time you normally play. I'll try and compile the list whenever people post that way people can add each other and get better games in.

I'll start:
Central USA GLOBAL ELITE DMASTER 11-2PM CST most days except the weekends. On my mobile phone so it's hard to link my profile, but I'll link it here when I wake up in the morning..


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Well, just got banned from competitive for a week because team mates were following me around, pissing me off, so I awped two in the face then shot another in the foot later on and was banned. I thought PC community was a little more mature than the PS3 community but apparently I was wrong.
> 
> Going to take a break from this game I guess.


That sucks to hear. I find that ignoring them and playing for frags is best at times like these. Or just going AFK until you get kicked. And then rejoin and go AFK again. Etc. Until they kick you. Comp MM bans are stupid when it comes to situations like these, but there's nothing you can do really.


----------



## DBEAU

Eastern USA - Master Guardian II - ZerøAspect - 6pm-12am EST


----------



## Yumyums

Manitoba, Canada - Double AK was badge for quite a while - <Yuumz> - Evenings


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Well, just got banned from competitive for a week because team mates were following me around, pissing me off, so I awped two in the face then shot another in the foot later on and was banned. I thought PC community was a little more mature than the PS3 community but apparently I was wrong.
> 
> Going to take a break from this game I guess.


Did you intentionally awp the two in the face?

I've never gotten a ban for more than two hours. I've always found it pretty hard to accumulate that many abandoned games.


----------



## kiznilian

Not his first time getting banned.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Did you intentionally awp the two in the face?
> 
> I've never gotten a ban for more than two hours. I've always found it pretty hard to accumulate that many abandoned games.


This. I always laugh at the people on the Steam forums that cry about week long bans and whatnot. Like, it doesn't just start at a week, you have to accumulate quite a few offenses for it to build up that much. They act like they accidentally shot a teammate once and Valve just insta-banned them for a week. This isnt directed at you Sikkamore by the way since I don't know your situation, just people who get banned in general.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well yeah, you have to leave like 4 or 5 times or something in order to get a weeklong ban. If you party or lobby with friends, I highly doubt you'd have that problem. Also, if you're having internet/PC issues, shouldn't mm in the first place.

Anyway, a week of clean games will reset the bans.


----------



## crucifix85

when are they going to fix the ADADADAD? Running head shots are beyond annoying at this point..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Well, just got banned from competitive for a week because team mates were following me around, pissing me off, so I awped two in the face then shot another in the foot later on and was banned. I thought PC community was a little more mature than the PS3 community but apparently I was wrong.
> 
> Going to take a break from this game I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you intentionally awp the two in the face?
> 
> I've never gotten a ban for more than two hours. I've always found it pretty hard to accumulate that many abandoned games.
Click to expand...

The only ban I've ever gotten only lasted 30 minutes, and that was because I was an idiot and started a game when I knew I had to go pick up dinner.

Also.. Eastern USA - Master Guardian II - Psycho29388 - 3:30pm-8:00pm EST

Anytime after 8 is a no go, Don't want to risk DCing because 9pm is when my router gets taken.


----------



## boOzy

Don't miss ESWC 2013 tomorrow Thursday, October 31st!

http://www.hltv.org/news/11595-eswc-2013-viewers-guide

http://www.hltv.org/news/11591-eswc-2013-group-stage-preview


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I suggest playing competitive MM with some OCN users and or even friends.
> 
> I'm gonna try and compile a list of people who play MatchMaking and are from OCN. I think it will help everyone here have some better games and easier to learn together!
> 
> Also, OCN game night we had around 20 - 25 people in the OCN public server. I think they'll be playing in there again this weekend for those interested.
> 
> If you all can, please state your location, CS:GO rank, steam name and time you normally play. I'll try and compile the list whenever people post that way people can add each other and get better games in.
> 
> I'll start:
> Central USA GLOBAL ELITE DMASTER 11-2PM CST most days except the weekends. On my mobile phone so it's hard to link my profile, but I'll link it here when I wake up in the morning..


It was mad late at night and no friends of mine were online. I'd love to add some OCN members!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That sucks to hear. I find that ignoring them and playing for frags is best at times like these. Or just going AFK until you get kicked. And then rejoin and go AFK again. Etc. Until they kick you. Comp MM bans are stupid when it comes to situations like these, but there's nothing you can do really.


I tried playing for frags. It was impossible because I'd get bull rushed by NEGEVs and P90s with two team mates following me around doing nothing but jump around into my awp scope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Did you intentionally awp the two in the face?
> 
> I've never gotten a ban for more than two hours. I've always found it pretty hard to accumulate that many abandoned games.


I did intentionally awp those two in the face. Two quick shots then I continued by my lonesome and killed 4 enemies. The last guy managed to get the drop on me with an awp after planting the bomb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Not his first time getting banned.


Nope it isn't. I've abandoned matches before. When the girlfriend calls and says she wants to do the deed? I drop everything and hustle to her place lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Nope it isn't. I've abandoned matches before. When the girlfriend calls and says she wants to do the deed? I drop everything and hustle to her place lol


You need to prioritize dude.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sex = Minus Kills

No sex = Plus kills





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For the Most part, it's a battlefield friends reference.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You need to prioritize dude.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sex = Minus Kills
> 
> No sex = Plus kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For the Most part, it's a battlefield friends reference.


I know, I know. I have a problem! My priorities are so messed
















Also...

Ontario Canada (Eastern Time), Master Guardian Elite, NateDaCracka, and I'm playing any time from 5pm-2am EST.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I did intentionally awp those two in the face. Two quick shots then I continued by my lonesome and killed 4 enemies. The last guy managed to get the drop on me with an awp after planting the bomb.
> Nope it isn't. I've abandoned matches before. When the girlfriend calls and says she wants to do the deed? I drop everything and hustle to her place lol


You deserve that ban then.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I did intentionally awp those two in the face. Two quick shots then I continued by my lonesome and killed 4 enemies. The last guy managed to get the drop on me with an awp after planting the bomb.
> Nope it isn't. I've abandoned matches before. When the girlfriend calls and says she wants to do the deed? I drop everything and hustle to her place lol
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve that ban then.
Click to expand...

I agree, he really should be playing casual and other gamemodes that don't punish for not having enough free time.

Also, it's that time again.
Quote:


> Release Notes for 10/30/2013
> 
> [SPECTATING]
> - Spectating and dead players can now view a series of graphs displaying player/team statistics over time. Graphs are bound to lastinv (q, by default).
> - Fixed Avatars being overly bright for the selected player.
> - When a player is damaged, their outline is filled with a flashing red 'damage amount' indicator.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Adjusted the de_nuke B site particles a bit to make it sort correctly with smoke grenade smoke.
> 
> [ COMMUNITY SERVERS ]
> - Added experimental support for coaches, which are effectively permanently dead teammates. To enable, set sv_coaching_enabled 1. To coach a team, type either 'coach t' or 'coach ct'.
> - Added concommands mp_pause_match and mp_unpause_match which will flag the match to pause indefinitely during freeze time and cancel the pause, respectively.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Added detection of the case when a client downloads the latest version of a game update and becomes unable to reconnect to their ongoing competitive match on an older game server version. Minimal competitive matchmaking cooldowns will be assigned in this case, and will not increment client's competitive offense level.
> - Added server convar sv_force_transmit_players to allow networking player entities to all clients.
> - Money of dead players will now more reliably network to teammates at round end instead of waiting until round restart.
> - Fixed item icon cache retaining cached icons for items that you no longer own. Should reduce disk usage significantly for frequent traders.
> - Fixed the death notice text sometimes getting truncated (and skipping the victim names).
> - Fixed two hardcoded UI elements - they now properly use localized tokens.


----------



## NateST

Pinnacle, Powertrip. Playing 8-2am Eastern. Legendary Eagle Master & Distinguished Master Guardian. Also looking to buy a knife skin


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> looking to buy a knife skin


That'll be $400 sir


----------



## Beefbud

holy crap i had no idea knife skins went for that much...i just looked them up on the market O_O


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Haha yeah. Saw that in pubs today. Pretty slick it was.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha yeah. Saw that in pubs today. Pretty slick it was.


I only noticed the chickens.









I did make a video about it though..


----------



## waylo88

The ghost chickens are super annoying and distracting.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The ghost chickens are super annoying and distracting.


How are they anymore distracting than the normal chickens?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> How are they anymore distracting than the normal chickens?


They have a giant white sheet on them making them like twice the normal size and since it's bright white, it draws the eye much more than a neutral colored chicken.


----------



## BreakDown

revenge of the chickens, they will haunt us one year per chicken we have killed in the past


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> They have a giant white sheet on them making them like twice the normal size and since it's bright white, it draws the eye much more than a neutral colored chicken.


Which is... white?

???


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> How are they anymore distracting than the normal chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> They have a giant white sheet on them making them like twice the normal size and since it's bright white, it draws the eye much more than a neutral colored chicken.
Click to expand...

I didn't even know the chickens had ghost costumes until my second game of deathmatch.

You must observe everything too much.


----------



## Rickles

2 things on my CS:GO wishlist

1. Thanksgiving turkeys to replace chickens

2. Elves for Christmas to also replace chickens


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 2 things on my CS:GO wishlist
> 
> 1. Thanksgiving turkeys to replace chickens
> 
> 2. Elves for Christmas to also replace chickens


Or maybe mini reindeer?

The gift thing valve did in 2011 would also be nice.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 2 things on my CS:GO wishlist
> 
> 1. Thanksgiving turkeys to replace chickens
> 
> 2. *Elves* for Christmas to also replace chickens


I read this as "Elvis" which, to be honest, would also be very cool


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I didn't even know the chickens had ghost costumes until my second game of deathmatch.
> 
> You must observe everything too much.


When I'm playing competitive, yeah, I observe things going on around me. Seeing some white thing come moving into view is definitely distracting.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I didn't even know the chickens had ghost costumes until my second game of deathmatch.
> 
> You must observe everything too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm playing competitive, yeah, I observe things going on around me. Seeing some white thing come moving into view is definitely distracting.
Click to expand...

The only time I would ever see it distracting is if I was the last one left on my team alive.

Who's up for a laugh?

http://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/684839199077543145/


----------



## Shanenanigans

Whoa. Clan-Mystik beat VG in the finals of ESWC 2013. Dayum. But you know, I did like the VG-NiP game yesterday. I was rooting for NIP ( even though I love VG and I'm a saucer and would love for them to dominate again ) and that was a crazy crazy CRAZY exciting game. Phew.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Whoa. Clan-Mystik beat VG in the finals of ESWC 2013. Dayum. But you know, I did like the VG-NiP game yesterday. I was rooting for NIP ( even though I love VG and I'm a saucer and would love for them to dominate again ) and that was a crazy crazy CRAZY exciting game. Phew.


Agreed, they definitely weren't the team I was expecting to win, let alone get that far. Fantastic match though!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yeah. But even better than the match are all the VG/NIP/AD fans raging on HLTV. The comment threads are simply epic.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I just realized that putting a frame cap adds a ton of input lag to the game. Playing at like 240 FPS now, I can actually hit things with my AWP.

It's such a nice feeling.


----------



## dmasteR

Decided to open up the Bravo Case because a buddy of mine just got a Gut Knife. Ended up getting a Stattrak AWP Graphite. What are the chances? lol


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Decided to open up the Bravo Case because a buddy of mine just got a Gut Knife. Ended up getting a Stattrak AWP Graphite. What are the chances? lol


Nice! My friend had two Bravo cases and asked me if I could trade a key to him for a case and I got a StatTrack Graphite in it. And yesterday I played two mm games and got Bravo case from both matches, usually don't get these so often. I got a StatTrack Demeter (forgot name, T auto sniper), and a Bright Water M4A1-S.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Decided to open up the Bravo Case because a buddy of mine just got a Gut Knife. Ended up getting a Stattrak AWP Graphite. What are the chances? lol


That's how it's supposed to be done. A friend had opened and gotten a gut knife. And my other friend opened within 5 minutes and got a Karambit Slaughter.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That's how it's supposed to be done. A friend had opened and gotten a gut knife. And my other friend opened within 5 minutes and got a Karambit Slaughter.


Some people are so lucky. I got one friend who doesn't play much at all. He got a box just when they released the skins. He got a Flip knife Fade in his first case... I don't think he have opened any more cases either.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

You guys make me want to open up my next bravo case.


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's a trap!


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You guys make me want to open up my next bravo case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's a trap!


This perfectly describes the war going on in my head over the Bravo case currently in my Inventory.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You guys make me want to open up my next bravo case.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's a trap!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This perfectly describes the war going on in my head over the Bravo case currently in my Inventory.
Click to expand...

I actually sold my last two since I had no money to open them, so with the money I got from selling them I got some trading card sets.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I just realized that putting a frame cap adds a ton of input lag to the game. Playing at like 240 FPS now, I can actually hit things with my AWP.
> 
> It's such a nice feeling.


I'm gonna give this a try


----------



## Swag

Any of y'all have any tips to getting my aim better? Or just general aim strategies like how to go around a corner and stuff like that? Preferably someone whose higher than Legendary Eagle because I'm trying to break the Legendary Eagle I've been stuck on for 4 months.









Thanks.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Any of y'all have any tips to getting my aim better? Or just general aim strategies like how to go around a corner and stuff like that? Preferably someone whose higher than Legendary Eagle because I'm trying to break the Legendary Eagle I've been stuck on for 4 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Send me over a demo, and i'll take a look and give you some tips. I'm a Global Elite, ESEA-Main.

While you're at it take a look at these two videos.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Any of y'all have any tips to getting my aim better? Or just general aim strategies like how to go around a corner and stuff like that? Preferably someone whose higher than Legendary Eagle because I'm trying to break the Legendary Eagle I've been stuck on for 4 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me over a demo, and i'll take a look and give you some tips. I'm a Global Elite, ESEA-Main.
Click to expand...

Yea, I saw you on the CSGO match watch thing and watched it. Global Elite are crazy! I'll try recording sometime soon, one of my main problems is headshot placement. In CS:S, I aimed for the top of the head and it got me pretty good at ESEA. In GO, I feel like if I aim for the top of the head, the hit box isn't there. I try to aim for the mouth of the character but then it's like a 50-50 since the second bullet either will hit the head again or the chest so it isn't guaranteed a kill.







Where do you aim on the head?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I saw you on the CSGO match watch thing and watched it. Global Elite are crazy! I'll try recording sometime soon, one of my main problems is headshot placement. In CS:S, I aimed for the top of the head and it got me pretty good at ESEA. In GO, I feel like if I aim for the top of the head, the hit box isn't there. I try to aim for the mouth of the character but then it's like a 50-50 since the second bullet either will hit the head again or the chest so it isn't guaranteed a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you aim on the head?


I aim at eye-level typically, but it also depends on the gun. M4A1, I'll aim at the chin and typically the second bullet will hit the head as well. AK I'll aim at the eye level.

Pistols I aim at the nose/mouth, a little more dead center.

I wouldn't worry too much about where on the head you aim though, as long as it's on the head


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I saw you on the CSGO match watch thing and watched it. Global Elite are crazy! I'll try recording sometime soon, one of my main problems is headshot placement. In CS:S, I aimed for the top of the head and it got me pretty good at ESEA. In GO, I feel like if I aim for the top of the head, the hit box isn't there. I try to aim for the mouth of the character but then it's like a 50-50 since the second bullet either will hit the head again or the chest so it isn't guaranteed a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you aim on the head?
> 
> 
> 
> I aim at eye-level typically, but it also depends on the gun. M4A1, I'll aim at the chin and typically the second bullet will hit the head as well. AK I'll aim at the eye level.
> 
> Pistols I aim at the nose/mouth, a little more dead center.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about where on the head you aim though, as long as it's on the head
Click to expand...

I used to aim for the forehead technically but in this game, at medium distance, that doesn't work out too well any more. With M4, I tend to aim for the mouth; AK at the nose. I don't know if it's not registering because the hitbox doesn't extend that high or my connection to the server sucks. My worst reg moment was when it was the last round 15 - 14 and this guy on Mirage comes up in apartments. I stare through the window with my awp and he just sits there on my crosshair, I shoot and the blood comes out and everything but the shot doesn't reg. He spotted me and killed me instantly, and my teammates were having that *** moment.

I feel like pistols are more accurate than AKs for me.







I have no problem getting heads with my USP or Glock. Might be a player-sided problem.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I used to aim for the forehead technically but in this game, at medium distance, that doesn't work out too well any more. With M4, I tend to aim for the mouth; AK at the nose. I don't know if it's not registering because the hitbox doesn't extend that high or my connection to the server sucks. My worst reg moment was when it was the last round 15 - 14 and this guy on Mirage comes up in apartments. I stare through the window with my awp and he just sits there on my crosshair, I shoot and the blood comes out and everything but the shot doesn't reg. He spotted me and killed me instantly, and my teammates were having that *** moment.
> 
> I feel like pistols are more accurate than AKs for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem getting heads with my USP or Glock. Might be a player-sided problem.


hehe, could just be the 64 tick MatchMaking servers. They're not the best, or even close to good servers IMO.

You can download your matches from MatchMaking by the way, they added this feature a few patches back! Just upload the the demo and i'll take a look and give you some pointers.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I used to aim for the forehead technically but in this game, at medium distance, that doesn't work out too well any more. With M4, I tend to aim for the mouth; AK at the nose. I don't know if it's not registering because the hitbox doesn't extend that high or my connection to the server sucks. My worst reg moment was when it was the last round 15 - 14 and this guy on Mirage comes up in apartments. I stare through the window with my awp and he just sits there on my crosshair, I shoot and the blood comes out and everything but the shot doesn't reg. He spotted me and killed me instantly, and my teammates were having that *** moment.
> 
> I feel like pistols are more accurate than AKs for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem getting heads with my USP or Glock. Might be a player-sided problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, could just be the 64 tick MatchMaking servers. They're not the best, or even close to good servers IMO.
> 
> You can download your matches from MatchMaking by the way, they added this feature a few patches back! Just upload the the demo and i'll take a look and give you some pointers.
Click to expand...

I didn't know that. That's crazy! Ok, I'll look at the parts I want to show you and then we'll go. I have only around 100 logged onto CSGO right now. Since my surgery 2 1/2 months ago, I've been away from PC gaming and my friend has been glued on my account playing this game.







I should play a lot more so I can get better.

Got any console tips you can give me? I don't even know if they work on this game like they did in 1.6. Valve should really upgrade their servers, this game has ugly support.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I used to aim for the forehead technically but in this game, at medium distance, that doesn't work out too well any more. With M4, I tend to aim for the mouth; AK at the nose. I don't know if it's not registering because the hitbox doesn't extend that high or my connection to the server sucks. My worst reg moment was when it was the last round 15 - 14 and this guy on Mirage comes up in apartments. I stare through the window with my awp and he just sits there on my crosshair, I shoot and the blood comes out and everything but the shot doesn't reg. He spotted me and killed me instantly, and my teammates were having that *** moment.
> 
> I feel like pistols are more accurate than AKs for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem getting heads with my USP or Glock. Might be a player-sided problem.


Hit reg on 64 tick servers is horrific. I can't even count the number of times that I've seen blood come out and no damage, or I get a dink with an AK and it says 100 damage done in 5 hits.

I've always had better luck with the AK than pistols, since their volume of fire is greater.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Yesterday, I was playing casual and at the end of one game 4 people got bravo case drops, except me...I got a crappy Normal case







...was pretty disappointed.

At the end of the next game, 2 people got pretty bad skins (P250 Facets and Famas Contrast Spray). Me? I got an AK-47 Black Laminate. All I could do was sit there in awe.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm so temped to open a bravo case that was dropped to me today. But that requires adding funds to my steam wallet. Which I don't really want to do lol.


----------



## Rickles

The best place to start to fix your aim IMO is using a crosshair that fits your taste. I was having a pain trying to keep my crosshair from disappearing (I think it was an eyefinity issue) and thanks for the tip about removing the frame cap, I'll have to try that.

Here is an awesome tool for customizing your crosshair.]

Also do they allow UI modifications again, parts of the scoreboard fall right in my bezel.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> The best place to start to fix your aim IMO is using a crosshair that fits your taste. I was having a pain trying to keep my crosshair from disappearing (I think it was an eyefinity issue) and thanks for the tip about removing the frame cap, I'll have to try that.
> 
> Here is an awesome tool for customizing your crosshair.]
> 
> Also do they allow UI modifications again, parts of the scoreboard fall right in my bezel.


Not at this time. Scaleform 4.2 has security issues so they've locked all UI modifications.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> The best place to start to fix your aim IMO is using a crosshair that fits your taste. I was having a pain trying to keep my crosshair from disappearing (I think it was an eyefinity issue) and thanks for the tip about removing the frame cap, I'll have to try that.
> 
> Here is an awesome tool for customizing your crosshair.]
> 
> Also do they allow UI modifications again, parts of the scoreboard fall right in my bezel.


I dunno, I don't think my crosshair really affected my performance. I do miss how the default crosshair had both light and dark colors on it so it wouldn't disappear on any surfaces, but the default crosshair suddenly because all blurry after the arms race patch.

I'm now using a purple version of the HL2 crosshair. It seems to be about as good as anything else I've tried.


----------



## NateST

White with an outline works pretty well, I play green with a black outline.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not at this time. Scaleform 4.2 has security issues so they've locked all UI modifications.


This saddens me.

I am using cyan with an outline, gap of like 1.5 and I like it very much.


----------



## Sikkamore

I'd love to upload a match of mine and have you guys critique it! I've been getting better with certain guns as I use them more and more but still could see some room for improvement


----------



## PsYcHo29388

My crosshair is about 1.7x bigger than the default 1.6 small size one, but with a dot in the middle, and it's red so I can easily see it on all surfaces.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Hmm for right now I use crosshair size 4, classic static, cyan, outline, gap -1.

Sikkamore: As for ranking up, you gotta lobby with good players who aren't exactly lone wolves. When I was getting from SMFC to GE, was invited to similar ranked lobbies and had a 15W 2L streak before I got there for the first time.

But Valve's MM can still mess you up. My lobby lost against one the best teams in Taiwan ( the finalists in the MSI APAC qualifier, and sadly all GE so far up that it would take 10 straight losses for them to rank down ) 14-16 and I was top frag, but I still dropped down to SMFC. And I was the only one who did









What I've noticed so far is that if you're one of the top 2 fraggers on your team and your team wins 16-8 or better, then you can rank up much faster. But you can rank up on draws, and when you're bottom frag with a .5 KDR as well. Then it's just slow and you gotta maintain a lot of wins.

However, you must never get "stuck" on a rank, because then it takes a LONG time to get up. I had dropped to SMFC a couple of weeks back and haven't bothered to go MM with my main account cuz I've been playing on my lazy account more ( my teammate and me keep that at a lower level so that we play easier teams so it's basically our drunk accounts ) and I'm pretty sure I'll get stuck there until a good 20 wins or so.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 11/6/2013
> 
> *GAMEPLAY*
> 
> *Changed C4 planting sounds based on pro feedback. When planting the bomb, it plays an initialization sound that everyone can hear, but ONLY the player planting will hear the code typing sounds. This makes fake planting possible (similar to fake diffusing as a CT).
> All items now follow the same pick up sound rules (grenades, C4, weapons, defuse kits, etc):
> If a player picks up an item while running, it plays a pickup sound that everyone can hear.
> If a player picks up an item while moving silently, it plays a subtle pickup sound to ONLY the player picking it up.*
> Weapons, grenades, and remaining money are now displayed as icons above player heads during freezetime. (Thanks R-arcHoniC)
> Fixed overhead teammate arrows not showing up in some cases.
> Fixed automatic observer target selection failing to find a controllable bot when a player was killed.
> 
> *MAPS*
> 
> Cache:
> Fixed lighting on prop in CT spawn.
> Fixed buggy wallbangs at A main and B halls.
> Fixed issue with dropping bomb behind spools in mid warehouse.
> Mirage:
> Increased size of Bombsite A plant area.
> Opened up skybox in T spawn.
> Improvements to visibility throughout the map. (Thanks andzie!)
> General optimizations.
> Smoothed out movement in Bombsite B.
> 
> *UI*
> 
> Added ability to link your Steam account to Twitch.tv account.
> Added Link to Twitch.tv button in Watch tab.
> Added more stats to the Spectator Graphs: Average Damage per Round, Headshot Percentage, Total Cash Earned.
> Fixed uncased knives with no finish displaying incorrectly in the GOTV and Demo UI.
> Fixed spectator weapon panel staying visible when switching to Roam camera.
> Fixed player panel appearing behind graphs.
> 
> *DEMOS*
> 
> *Work in progress improvements to demoui & demoplayer:*
> *Seeking backward no longer reloads the map.*
> *Can now seek to next/previous round start or player death.*
> 
> *COMMUNITY*
> 
> Fixed x-ray rules for coaches.
> Players can now become coaches during freezetime in addition to warmup.


Highlighted the good parts. *Fantastic update once again Valve!*

*EDIT:*

http://blog.counter-strike.net/ To check out some news!!!!








Quote:


> Today's update includes several changes to gameplay, along with map improvements, UI additions, and more. Click here for the full details.
> The 2013 DreamHack SteelSeries CS:GO Championship is just a few weeks away, and the competition has been heating up. During the event, spectators of live matches will have a chance to receive keyless DreamHack Winter 2013 Souvenir Packages.
> DHW2013SouvenirPackage
> To become eligible for Souvenir Packages, all you have to do is watch the live tournament matches on GOTV, or watch on Twitch with a linked Steam account. You can get started here, or navigate to the Streams tab in the Watch menu. Just enter your Twitch and Steam account information, and you'll be ready to go.
> In addition to Souvenir Packages, linking your account is a great way to generate more viewers for your Twitch.tv channel. Stream your CS:GO matchmaking games on Twitch, and highly spectated matches will be featured as a Live match in the Watch menu!
> And during the 2013 DreamHack SteelSeries CS:GO Championship you'll be able to see Clan-Mystik (in addition to Fnatic and iBUYPOWER), who overcame stiff competition from VeryGames at this year's ESWC. Congratulations to them and to Druidz, who defeated ALTERNATE in the Women's Final.


Souvenir Packages!! Nice!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Highlighted the good parts. *Fantastic update once again Valve!*
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/ To check out some news!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Souvenir Packages!! Nice!


That's an awesome update. Wish it had come out yesterday. I would've won a 1v4 clutch if I didn't have a stupid pickup when I was walking ( the bloody nade was hiding under the body ).

Can't wait to try it out. This is definitely one of the better updates to come out


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm highly interested in getting one of those DreamHack cases.

But I have no clue how twitch.tv works, nor do I know what to watch in order to have a possibility of getting the cases. If anyone is willing to help me out here, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Twitch.tv is a streaming site, like dailymotion, but the streaming can be done by users and such. Basically, you can get the client and stream to Twitch. Then people can stream your channel live and such just the way you see it on your PC. It's like a gaming tv channel. Some pros stream, some famous guys stream and such.

Now the event to watch is Dreamhack Winter ( This year's biggest LAN tournament so far, in Sweden ) where you'll have ESPN style coverage from the casters ( who use Twitch, but who used Dailymotion for ESWC ) and according to this, you can watch the matches live from CSGO ( at least that's what it looks like ) which will be like spectating via GOTV, or watching it on Twitch, which is like watching a live sports match.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Twitch.tv is a streaming site, like dailymotion, but the streaming can be done by users and such. Basically, you can get the client and stream to Twitch. Then people can stream your channel live and such just the way you see it on your PC. It's like a gaming tv channel. Some pros stream, some famous guys stream and such.
> 
> Now the event to watch is Dreamhack Winter ( This year's biggest LAN tournament so far, in Sweden ) where you'll have ESPN style coverage from the casters ( who use Twitch, but who used Dailymotion for ESWC ) and according to this, you can watch the matches live from CSGO ( at least that's what it looks like ) which will be like spectating via GOTV, or watching it on Twitch, which is like watching a live sports match.


I guess I should have been more specific. I know twitch.tv is a streaming site for games but what I don't know is what streaming channels I need to follow or w/e in order to get that special case.

Would it be easier to just watch via GOTV?


----------



## Shanenanigans

It'll be easier to watch via GOTV ( especially for someone like me who has FUPs to deal with on my ISP ) but the channels will be up when the tournament starts. Just keep an eye on hltv.org or cadred.org, mostly the former for your up to date info.


----------



## Rickles

I think people streaming while they play should use delayed streaming. My friends have watched the stream of someone they were playing against before and it is so cheap.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I think people streaming while they play should use delayed streaming. My friends have watched the stream of someone they were playing against before and it is so cheap.


Most Streamers don't care enough to put a delay when they play MatchMaking. A lot of streamers play MM just for fun and giggles!

Can't wait for the souvenir, wonder what we'll get!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Most Streamers don't care enough to put a delay when they play MatchMaking. A lot of streamers play MM just for fun and giggles!
> 
> Can't wait for the souvenir, wonder what we'll get!


Might be time to set up a few more twitch accounts...









I still wish they would have a region lock for match making... and I can't wait to get back into my city house.

Contractor is choose you! *throws pokeball*


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Might be time to set up a few more twitch accounts...


Has to be linked to your CS:GO Steam account though. So unless you have multiple games it won't matter.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm highly interested in getting one of those DreamHack cases.
> 
> But I have no clue how twitch.tv works, nor do I know what to watch in order to have a possibility of getting the cases. If anyone is willing to help me out here, I'd appreciate it.


Just make sure you have your twitch.tv linked to your Steam account. I don't think we'll know which channels until the event.

By the way guys. Theres new weapon skins in the new case that came out with the update!

Tec-9 | Blue Titanium
M4A1-S | Blood Tiger
FAMAS | Hexane
P250 | Hive
SCAR-20 | Crimson Web
Five-SeveN | Case Hardened
MP9 | Hypnotic
Nova | Graphite
Dual Berettas | Hemoglobin
P90 | Cold Blooded
USP-S | Serum
SSG 08 | Blood in the Water

http://www.cyborgmatt.com/2013/11/cs-go-6th-november/ CS: GO 6th November Patch - Content Analysis


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Yeah I didn't even know I had a twitch.tv account until today.

It's amazing how much stuff I sign up for and never use, then one day when i do use it I go to create an account and it tells me the username is taken. Then I shortly find out later that I did have an account for that.

Anyways, I did link my steam account to the twitch.tv account. But I'll probably end up watching the matches in-game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah I didn't even know I had a twitch.tv account until today.
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff I sign up for and never use, then one day when i do use it I go to create an account and it tells me the username is taken. Then I shortly find out later that I did have an account for that.
> 
> Anyways, I did link my steam account to the twitch.tv account. But I'll probably end up watching the matches in-game.


I honestly suggest watching it via twitch.tv personally. Supports CS:GO better, and you get awesome shoutcasting!

Plus even when there are no tournaments, tuning into Twitch.tv and watching pro players is a fantastic way of getting better and watching how they play! My .02cents


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah I didn't even know I had a twitch.tv account until today.
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff I sign up for and never use, then one day when i do use it I go to create an account and it tells me the username is taken. Then I shortly find out later that I did have an account for that.
> 
> Anyways, I did link my steam account to the twitch.tv account. But I'll probably end up watching the matches in-game.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly suggest watching it via twitch.tv personally. Supports CS:GO better, and you get awesome shoutcasting!
> 
> Plus even when there are no tournaments, tuning into Twitch.tv and watching pro players is a fantastic way of getting better and watching how they play! My .02cents
Click to expand...

Well here is what I'd like to do.

1. Find the channel used to stream the game where you can get the DreamHack Cases from if you watch.

2. Get notified by email when they start streaming.

If you can provide me instructions on how to do that, then I'll gladly watch it on twitch


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well here is what I'd like to do.
> 
> 1. Find the channel used to stream the game where you can get the DreamHack Cases from if you watch.
> 
> 2. Get notified by email when they start streaming.
> 
> If you can provide me instructions on how to do that, then I'll gladly watch it on twitch


I'll let you know as soon as I find out as well as everyone else!

I'm guessing it will be multiple channels. I'm sure NiP Anders will be one of them, as he's been one of the better English streamers.

Anyone get any CS:GO Case #2 yet? They have all the new weapon skins on them.


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well here is what I'd like to do.
> 
> 1. Find the channel used to stream the game where you can get the DreamHack Cases from if you watch.
> 
> 2. Get notified by email when they start streaming.
> 
> If you can provide me instructions on how to do that, then I'll gladly watch it on twitch


I don't know the exact channel they will be streaming from. But it'll probably be this one: 




Just sign into your twitch account, follow the channel, and you'll get your email notifications when it goes live on the 28th of November.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well here is what I'd like to do.
> 
> 1. Find the channel used to stream the game where you can get the DreamHack Cases from if you watch.
> 
> 2. Get notified by email when they start streaming.
> 
> If you can provide me instructions on how to do that, then I'll gladly watch it on twitch
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know as soon as I find out as well as everyone else!
> 
> I'm guessing it will be multiple channels. I'm sure NiP Anders will be one of them, as he's been one of the better English streamers.
> 
> Anyone get any CS:GO Case #2 yet? They have all the new weapon skins on them.
Click to expand...

oh, I didn't know that the channel wasn't even decided/made yet









And no, I actually ended up playing TF2 all day


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kill me


----------



## Shanenanigans

Whoa those guns look crazy! Let's see if I get a case today.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Whoa those guns look crazy! Let's see if I get a case today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Good luck.... I've gotten only a regular CS:GO case (non #2 obviously) and a Bravo Case today.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I have 2 accounts lol, both with the bravo pass active. And I usually leave one idling through the night ( 5 hours - have my windows set to auto restart then so it can restart and go back to sleep after 10 minutes )

Hopefully I get lucky


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I have 2 accounts lol, both with the bravo pass active. And I usually leave one idling through the night ( 5 hours - have my windows set to auto restart then so it can restart and go back to sleep after 10 minutes )
> 
> Hopefully I get lucky


What do you know, just got a case, and got a Factory New MP9 | Hypnotic!!!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Haha naaise. I'm hoping for the M4 or something.


----------



## Nestala

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1q5czr/aimpunch_has_just_been_removed_by_valve_in_an/
Well, that was quick.


----------



## Sikkamore

Just got a case as well. Sold it on the market though. I really don't care for skins lol


----------



## BreakDown

aim punch removed when wearing armour?! OMG!
how do you feel about that one?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> aim punch removed when wearing armour?! OMG!
> how do you feel about that one?


It's awsome. Aim punch is terrible. Would be best if they removed it completely imo.


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> aim punch removed when wearing armour?! OMG!
> how do you feel about that one?


Really nice, but I think the optimal situation that the community wants, is that there is only aimpunch when getting headshots, being it armor or not.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Loving the lack of aimpunch. Was just pubbing ( so armor standard ) and it's crazy good how I got my "aim" back.

I have really slow reaction time, so for me aim+consistency is best. And that's come back. So yay


----------



## Swag

Just played a marathon with my buddy, we won 10 matches, tied 2, lost 1. What I hate the most in all my games is that most of my teammates never listen or are complete crap. We call a strat, they go the opposite way like they're doing it on purpose...


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just played a marathon with my buddy, we won 10 matches, tied 2, lost 1. What I hate the most in all my games is that most of my teammates never listen or are complete crap. We call a strat, they go the opposite way like they're doing it on purpose...


So much this. I'm not even playing alone, I mostly play with 3-5 buddys, but even with 3, these 2 randoms are ******ed enough to usually lose us the game. Like, we are all friendly and all, we are calling everthing ingame in fluent english...and still. Can be depressing from time to time.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just played a marathon with my buddy, we won 10 matches, tied 2, lost 1. What I hate the most in all my games is that most of my teammates never listen or are complete crap. We call a strat, they go the opposite way like they're doing it on purpose...
> 
> 
> 
> So much this. I'm not even playin alone, I mostly play with 3-5 buddys, but even with 3, these 2 randoms are ******ed enough to usually lose us the game. Like, we are all friendly and al, we are calling everthing ingame in fluent english...and still. Can be depressing from time to time.
Click to expand...

It gets worse than that sometimes for me.







Like honestly, me and my bud were going on a streak (this was like last month) and we won like 15 - 20 games in a row over a few days. This one game we win 12~ rounds and their like at 3. My team starts joking around and the the other team catches up. We barely won a tie because my teammates didn't have money. I was royally MAD! I would use other colorful words but that's against ToS.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1q5czr/aimpunch_has_just_been_removed_by_valve_in_an/
> Well, that was quick.


Finally, armored aimpuch was awful. I guess it did give a benefit to pistols though.

I wonder if they're ever going to do anything to make pistols less terrible. The P-250 and the fiveseven are the only ones that seem like you'd have any chance at all against armored opponents.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Removing aimpunch is excellent because it brings the deagle back into the fray. Even with the inaccuracy of the deagle, my biggest issue was the aimpunch. Otherwise, I'm quite alright with 1deags.

Also Verygames is going to dominate with their P250 armor 2nd round strat. This lack of aimpunch makes sure that the guys with guns still have something to be afraid of. My team won all but one of today's 2nd rounds ( if we lost the first ) with the P250 armor strat. One that we did lose, only one guy was alive with an AK as a T. And he got lucky. But yeah.

Also, with the matchmaking games I've played today, the glock+armor combo is simply deadly. I literally just ran around making headshots without abandon. Same thing with USPS+Armor. And I noticed that the game has a lot more aim and a lot less lottery due to the aimpunch. Which I like. While it's not perfect, it's getting back to 1.6 days ( I've had my local 1.6 tournament wins cuz I was having source fun online and at home ) and I like that.

I would prefer the dinking to be back though. Feels stupid that you're not rewarded for getting that first headshot and the opponent is still able to aim at you perfectly.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Finally, armored aimpuch was awful. I guess it did give a benefit to pistols though.
> 
> I wonder if they're ever going to do anything to make pistols less terrible. The P-250 and the fiveseven are the only ones that seem like you'd have any chance at all against armored opponents.


TEC-9 got more armor penetration than P250 I believe. To bad I can't hit a shot with it







P250 is a bit to good for only 300 as well.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> TEC-9 got more armor penetration than P250 I believe. To bad I can't hit a shot with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P250 is a bit to good for only 300 as well.


The Tec-9 is horrific. You still need a double dink at any reasonable range. I've never been able to do anything with it.

The Tec-9 would be alright if it cost $200. I can't see how anyone could ever justify paying $500 for it.

I have been practicing with the Deagle, and it seems like it's not actually perfectly accurate when you are standing still. IMO, all guns on the first should be perfectly accurate when you are standing still. It really doesn't benefit skilled players at all to have an additional element of randomness added to the game.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The Tec-9 is horrific. You still need a double dink at any reasonable range. I've never been able to do anything with it.
> 
> The Tec-9 would be alright if it cost $200. I can't see how anyone could ever justify paying $500 for it.
> 
> I have been practicing with the Deagle, and it seems like it's not actually perfectly accurate when you are standing still. IMO, all guns on the first should be perfectly accurate when you are standing still. It really doesn't benefit skilled players at all to have an additional element of randomness added to the game.


All guns behave like that in CS:GO. Even the awp (zoomed) is not 100% accurate when standing still.


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just played a marathon with my buddy, we won 10 matches, tied 2, lost 1. What I hate the most in all my games is that most of my teammates never listen or are complete crap. We call a strat, they go the opposite way like they're doing it on purpose...


I was close to ranking last night and then I hit the rough patch of teammates. For the longest time 2 guys on my team were acting like bots. They never spoke, they bought shotguns every round (Even saves) and just ran around robotic like. The weirdest thing.

It makes me happy to join an MM and immediately hear people talking to each other without insults and strategy in mind.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I do better with the Tec9 than most other pistols.

Really with any gun in this game you just need to learn how to use it, only then will it become good.


----------



## Swag

It's actually pretty funny. I get into some casual MM sometimes with better team mates who do proper strats than team mates in Competitive MM. Anyway, I kind of feel for the 'lower' ranked people. If you get placed in the Stars or anything like that, you will almost be guaranteed a permanent spot there. As much as you want, you're going to be playing with people do suck and will always get you to lose.









Thank god when I first started the game, I was ranked immediately to Double AK and then became a Distinguished a few matches later.









I don't think that the gun is inaccurate, but rather the game. Saying the awp isn't completely accurate even when standing still completely is not correct. The AWP *IS* accurate but rather, when you shoot someone, it misses. This isn't because the gun isn't accurate but the reg is awful. I've had it happen to me sometimes, the blood spray comes out and the sounds play but the damage doesn't register on him. That's the biggest gripe anyone has on the CS:GO Competitive MM servers. However, no one really does use the CompMM in CSGO seriously if you are good enough. Most of them use ESEA.

Last night, me and my buddy were stuck in a team with a streamer and he didn't even put a 3 minute lag on his stream. I was wondering how they knew our every move. We ended up tying the game but I looked at the match video and they would prefire and aim behind the walls. It didn't look like hacks though because they couldn't do it every time but just on occasion when the guy's stream was showing the specific person.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's actually pretty funny. I get into some casual MM sometimes with better team mates who do proper strats than team mates in Competitive MM. Anyway, I kind of feel for the 'lower' ranked people. If you get placed in the Stars or anything like that, you will almost be guaranteed a permanent spot there. As much as you want, you're going to be playing with people do suck and will always get you to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god when I first started the game, I was ranked immediately to Double AK and then became a Distinguished a few matches later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that the gun is inaccurate, but rather the game. Saying the awp isn't completely accurate even when standing still completely is not correct. The AWP *IS* accurate but rather, when you shoot someone, it misses. This isn't because the gun isn't accurate but the reg is awful. I've had it happen to me sometimes, the blood spray comes out and the sounds play but the damage doesn't register on him. That's the biggest gripe anyone has on the CS:GO Competitive MM servers. However, no one really does use the CompMM in CSGO seriously if you are good enough. Most of them use ESEA.
> 
> *Last night, me and my buddy were stuck in a team with a streamer and he didn't even put a 3 minute lag on his stream. I was wondering how they knew our every move. We ended up tying the game but I looked at the match video and they would prefire and aim behind the walls. It didn't look like hacks though because they couldn't do it every time but just on occasion when the guy's stream was showing the specific person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My friends have done that against streamers too, pretty lame.

As far as hit reg goes I think it really is just a matter of latency.

Here is my theory.

Lets say you have a ping of 50 for ease of use and you are playing against a person with a ping of 200, and shooting at each other long A on the only map in this game where both your shots are spot on 1 hit kills.

His shot:
200ms from his client to server his bullet hits where the server last said your model was and blood is sprayed on the wall, then 50ms to your client to detect your hitbox and make certain it is actually where he saw it, then 50ms back to server to tell it you have in fact been shot.

Meanwhile your shot:
50ms to the server you hit his model and blood splats all over the back of pit. 200ms to his client to detect if his hitbox matches up with his model, then another 200ms from his client back to the server to tell you if it is a match.

So lets do a side by side
His shot:
200ms > 50ms > 50ms = 300ms for the server to say he killed you and 500ms round trip for the server to tell him he killed you.
Your shot:
50ms>200ms>200ms = 450ms for the server to say you killed him and the same 500ms for the round trip.

That means (if my theory is correct) it takes you 150% the amount of time to hit him then it does for him to hit you.

Now if both him and you are stationary this affect is severely diminished, as his hitbox will actually be where your client thinks it is. However, if he is running his hitbox will actually be ~200ms in the future (time travel, crazy right?) the easy way to test this would be to increase someones ping (via using high amounts of bandwidth while playing) and shooting with an awp in front of their moving model. Might test this with my friends sometime, but it would probably require fraps as well as the ingame viewer to do a nice comparison.

Another thing I have not noticed in this game is 2 people killing each other at the same time, save for already thrown frags / fire. I have only played like a 100 or so MM matches and probably less than 300 hours total, but you would think that would happen more often since a lot of these guns do well over 20% of your health in 1 shot. It makes me wonder if after you are dead the bullets simply stop like what happens when you are killed with a frag held back to throw. Has anyone seen or heard of this happening, where 2 bullets pass and connect?


----------



## Swag

The two people dying thing shouldn't happen on CSGO. It never has and it shouldn't. I play CSGO mainly for the fact that the game is mouse accuracy rather than reaction. The CS games are all mouse accuracy, you can't just spray and to actually get a proper kill that isn't based on luck is by doing short bursts or single shots. In other games like COD or BF, they're both reaction shot. In both these franchises, they both rely on you reacting first and having decent aim to kill the guy, but most of the time, the first shot always wins. I'm not badmouthing these two, I play both franchises, just saying that CS and these are different in their own way.









Also, I don't necessarily think it's harder to hit a 200 ping person because of registry problems, but rather they teleport. They actually teleport on my screen and that's what throws me off!

I don't know, I've seen streamers play against me and I just don't like watching them because it does give us an unfair advantage and that advantage makes the win so sour that it doesn't make it worth it for me.









For your experiment, easiest way to skyrocket your ping is to download from multiple servers and by this, I mean torrenting. Just pick a random one just for educational purposes for the video.


----------



## Rickles

See, I think they have made it so two people CAN'T shoot each other at the same time. Which I can kind of understand as that would make for a goofy ending to a match.


----------



## Sikkamore

Ugh... Seriously, you guys really need to add me on Steam.

Just played a MM and my team was HORRENDOUS. Granted, I didn't do so well myself, but that was because NO ONE called out enemy positions and when they were dead they would be yelling in the mic!


----------



## Rickles

I think my ping (which is never below 65) is the biggest thing holding me back.


----------



## Swag

Sikkamore, what rank are you at now? My buddy doesn't take kindly to noobs, hahahaha!







Although I'm a big noob. I always miss the easiest heads!

Below 65 ping is a blessing! I get like 80 ping constantly, I don't know why. Probably because I fold while I game too.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I think my ping (which is never below 65) is the biggest thing holding me back.


Really? Mine averages from 80 to 130 with no lag. Then I get lag spikes that can make me lag horribly! Count your blessings dude









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sikkamore, what rank are you at now? My buddy doesn't take kindly to noobs, hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm a big noob. I always miss the easiest heads!
> 
> Below 65 ping is a blessing! I get like 80 ping constantly, I don't know why. Probably because I fold while I game too.


I'm a Master Guardian Elite. I do have my bad games but then I have my awesome games. It's really weird lol but I'm really new to MM


----------



## Rickles

Yea, my internet is wimax though and my jitter is typically 30-50ms, which is terrible when trying to play a fps.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Sikkamore, I would add you but you probably wouldn't want me on your team because I have mic chat disabled.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> All guns behave like that in CS:GO. Even the awp (zoomed) is not 100% accurate when standing still.


Not just all guns in CS:GO, but all guns in CS have always been like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The Tec-9 is horrific. You still need a double dink at any reasonable range. I've never been able to do anything with it.
> 
> The Tec-9 would be alright if it cost $200. I can't see how anyone could ever justify paying $500 for it.
> 
> I have been practicing with the Deagle, and it seems like it's not actually perfectly accurate when you are standing still. IMO, all guns on the first should be perfectly accurate when you are standing still. It really doesn't benefit skilled players at all to have an additional element of randomness added to the game.


P250 requires a double dink as well unless your P250 is literally inches away from the head. I was about a meter away and it did 99 damage in 1 hit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> See, I think they have made it so two people CAN'T shoot each other at the same time. Which I can kind of understand as that would make for a goofy ending to a match.


Yep, correct. It's been like this in every CS game. Has a lot to due with because the game uses hit scan detection instead of projectory and obviously also the way the netcode was designed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Ugh... Seriously, you guys really need to add me on Steam.
> 
> Just played a MM and my team was HORRENDOUS. Granted, I didn't do so well myself, but that was because NO ONE called out enemy positions and when they were dead they would be yelling in the mic!


I need everyone to post their Steam Community Link, Rank, Where they're located, and when they play. I only have two people who posted! I wanna make a list and get everyone on it so everyone can add each other and get better games going!









EDIT: Saw this on Reddit



CS:GO Wallpaper of NiP Get_right and VG Shoxie hugging it out! haha


----------



## Rickles

http://steamcommunity.com/id/rickles-1

Is my profile I am a 3 star currently and that's probably about as good as I can do with my connection. I probably play a little too passively and end up being the last alive vs multiple enemies.

I am on mostly 9 PM EST to 12 PM EST.

also LOL at those scrawny nerds


----------



## FatalProximity

Anyone feel free to add me to play some competitive MM. I think my rank is master guardian II. I play between 6-11pm eastern time.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197991180531/


----------



## Swag

Steam Community: Look at my profile

Rank: Distinguished Master Guardian (For when I play with friends and randoms) and Legendary Eagle Master (Only when I play with my premade team from Source)

Located: BP, California; Relocating soon

When: Anytime, just hit me up if you wanna joke


----------



## BreakDown

i love the new icons over peoples head when buying, since i play MM solo this is great for me because its quicker to see what other players bought, making it very easy to tell if players need drops (for example).

Also, theres many good ranking players on OCN, i envy all of you.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i love the new icons over peoples head when buying, since i play MM solo this is great for me because its quicker to see what other players bought, making it very easy to tell if players need drops (for example).
> 
> Also, theres many good ranking players on OCN, i envy all of you.


Ya, such a minor little feature but it makes such a big difference IMO.

I'll be compiling a list, and make it public so people can even add them self in when I figure it all out!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i love the new icons over peoples head when buying, since i play MM solo this is great for me because its quicker to see what other players bought, making it very easy to tell if players need drops (for example).
> 
> Also, theres many good ranking players on OCN, i envy all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, such a minor little feature but it makes such a big difference IMO.
> 
> I'll be compiling a list, and make it public so people can even add them self in when I figure it all out!
Click to expand...

If you need help with doing that spreadsheet, I can show you how to make one where they put themselves in. I do it for my Ivy Bridge Owners Club.









I was horrible when I started and after practice, I got better. Remember, it goes against most people's instinct, only do bursts or one shots at medium range. People assume at this range you can spray, spraying is only good if you practice enough with controlling it and that's only after you practice aiming for head every time. First person who gets head in this game normally wins because one dink automatically means I can start shooting your chest and you're probably going to die.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sikkamore, I would add you but you probably wouldn't want me on your team because I have mic chat disabled.


Hmmm. Idk how I'd feel with that. Why do you disable mic chat?

And I already posted my stuff a while back after you dmasteR


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Finally, armored aimpuch was awful. I guess it did give a benefit to pistols though.
> 
> I wonder if they're ever going to do anything to make pistols less terrible. The P-250 and the fiveseven are the only ones that seem like you'd have any chance at all against armored opponents.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Loving the lack of aimpunch. Was just pubbing ( so armor standard ) and it's crazy good how I got my "aim" back.
> 
> I have really slow reaction time, so for me aim+consistency is best. And that's come back. So yay


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Removing aimpunch is excellent because it brings the deagle back into the fray. Even with the inaccuracy of the deagle, my biggest issue was the aimpunch. Otherwise, I'm quite alright with 1deags.
> 
> Also Verygames is going to dominate with their P250 armor 2nd round strat. This lack of aimpunch makes sure that the guys with guns still have something to be afraid of. My team won all but one of today's 2nd rounds ( if we lost the first ) with the P250 armor strat. One that we did lose, only one guy was alive with an AK as a T. And he got lucky. But yeah.
> 
> Also, with the matchmaking games I've played today, the glock+armor combo is simply deadly. I literally just ran around making headshots without abandon. Same thing with USPS+Armor. And I noticed that the game has a lot more aim and a lot less lottery due to the aimpunch. Which I like. While it's not perfect, it's getting back to 1.6 days ( I've had my local 1.6 tournament wins cuz I was having source fun online and at home ) and I like that.
> 
> I would prefer the dinking to be back though. Feels stupid that you're not rewarded for getting that first headshot and the opponent is still able to aim at you perfectly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> aim punch removed when wearing armour?! OMG!
> how do you feel about that one?


Aim punch has not been changed. That Reddit thread is completely WRONG. Video incoming to prove this.

The current aim punch has been like this for months now!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Aim punch has not been changed. That Reddit thread is completely WRONG. Video incoming to prove this.
> 
> The current aim punch has been like this for months now!


Oh, I saw a thread on the CS:GO forums disproving this a while yesterday. It's still definitely there, although it isn't too strong.

Aimpunch when you get hit in the head through a wall without armor is hilarious, though. It's just painful to watch.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Aim punch has not been changed. That Reddit thread is completely WRONG. Video incoming to prove this.
> 
> The current aim punch has been like this for months now!


Uh oh. Intended placebo effect gone! Doesn't matter. That effect is good though. At least I haven't gone a single round without armor. And one of my games yesterday had 100% HS in the second half, and I think 85% in the first. All because I was trying for headshots cuz of the perceived lack of aimpunch.

Either way, my Steam profile is in my profile here. I'm busy fluctuating between SMFC and GE. And my second account I'm keeping it at an Eagle level ( trying to bring it down though, considering it's my fool around/drunk account ), and my location is in my profile. So it won't be of much use to you guys here, considering I play on SEA servers exclusively.

Also, what hasn't changed is view punch aimpunch IINM. What I feel HAS changed is the change in accuracy when you do get shot anywhere. Which should be accurately termed as aimpunch.

More info here - http://twowordbird.com/articles/csgo-recoil-mechanics/

From what I recall, when getting shot at, even if you controlled the spray, your bullets would go haywire.

In order to test, you'd have to spray and get shot at/dinked and see if the spray pattern changes. Before and after the update.

---

I recall the devs signficantly reducing the aim punch from the deagle a while ago. Anyway, for now it just seems like some modification has been done for the P90.


----------



## Sikkamore

Sigh... I dropped a rank. Of course. Can't do anything with ******ed team mates. They just bring everyone down with them.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sikkamore, I would add you but you probably wouldn't want me on your team because I have mic chat disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Idk how I'd feel with that. Why do you disable mic chat?
> 
> And I already posted my stuff a while back after you dmasteR
Click to expand...

Because from my experience it's only a bunch of 12 year old kids screaming, trash talking, or giving out orders to everyone like he's a commander.

On top of that, If I do something wrong I don't have to listen to all the negative feedback.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Sigh... I dropped a rank. Of course. Can't do anything with ******ed team mates. They just bring everyone down with them.


Don't solo!! Also, play for frags. I find that when I'm playing my own game, I play a LOT better ( especially with teammates who bait and distract and **** ) but that's also because I can clutch 1v2s and 1v3s with relative ease and I have a nice sound setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Because from my experience it's only a bunch of 12 year old kids screaming, trash talking, or giving out orders to everyone like he's a commander.
> 
> On top of that, If I do something wrong I don't have to listen to all the negative feedback.


Ah, don't disable mic. Communication is important. Instead of disabling mic, just reduce the voice scale to .2 or .4 like I have. Then I don't have to deal with the crap in game, but I may hear some important call that may help me. And it's alright if someone is giving out orders. Better than running around in a disorganized fashion.

Winning rounds is important, not frags. That's how you rank up :S.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Because from my experience it's only a bunch of 12 year old kids screaming, trash talking, or giving out orders to everyone like he's a commander.
> 
> On top of that, If I do something wrong I don't have to listen to all the negative feedback.


That's true. I was getting yelled at for saving when it was 5 on 1 and they had the bomb planted. Lol some people








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Don't solo!! Also, play for frags. I find that when I'm playing my own game, I play a LOT better ( especially with teammates who bait and distract and **** ) but that's also because I can clutch 1v2s and 1v3s with relative ease and I have a nice sound setup.
> Ah, don't disable mic. Communication is important. Instead of disabling mic, just reduce the voice scale to .2 or .4 like I have. Then I don't have to deal with the crap in game, but I may hear some important call that may help me. And it's alright if someone is giving out orders. Better than running around in a disorganized fashion.
> 
> Winning rounds is important, not frags. That's how you rank up :S.


And I unfortunately don't really have friends that play CSGO. I just moved over from PS3 to PC so all my gaming friends are on the Playstation Network.

Anyways, I found out that my gun game is actually pretty good. Went into a gun game server, that was 128 tick, and absolutely demolished. Won 5 games in a row and it got to the point where people were yelling in the mic and demanding I leave lol


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Because from my experience it's only a bunch of 12 year old kids screaming, trash talking, or giving out orders to everyone like he's a commander.
> 
> On top of that, If I do something wrong I don't have to listen to all the negative feedback.


The CSGO community is actually one of the best I've seen, both ranked and pubs. In pubs most are super friendly and are just there to joke around and have fun. In ranked people definitely take it serious, but nobody usually rages on each other or anything.

Playing ranked with voice chat disabled is not only hurting you, but the others on your team as well. I personally wouldn't want to be on your team if you've got voice disabled.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> That's true. I was getting yelled at for saving when it was 5 on 1 and they had the bomb planted. Lol some people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I unfortunately don't really have friends that play CSGO. I just moved over from PS3 to PC so all my gaming friends are on the Playstation Network.
> 
> Anyways, I found out that my gun game is actually pretty good. Went into a gun game server, that was 128 tick, and absolutely demolished. Won 5 games in a row and it got to the point where people were yelling in the mic and demanding I leave lol


Lol. You make friends in the CSGO community much like how you made them on PSN. It's really not that hard. Just add them to your friends list if you like playing with them. And if you play well enough and they add you, that's a good thing. Usually people who like my playing style add me, both in pub and in matchmaking. I also add people who are decent players in mm ( mmm braaiinnzz ) and communicate well enough.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Yea, my internet is wimax though and my jitter is typically 30-50ms, which is terrible when trying to play a fps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/rickles-1
> 
> Is my profile I am a 3 star currently and that's probably about as good as I can do with my connection. I probably play a little too passively and end up being the last alive vs multiple enemies.
> 
> I am on mostly 9 PM EST to 12 PM EST.
> 
> also LOL at those scrawny nerds


I know how you feel man. I have clear4g which is really my only option where I live. I used to have DSL a few years ago, which ofc was better ping, but at the same time I would go *completely* down for a day... every single week. I usually have more than enough bandwidth($50/mo for 6/1.. I have seen it consistently 10+ before) and the worst ping ever. MM is never lower than 90 ping, does valve NOT have chicago servers or something? Last night I was playing a match and only had 90-100 for the warmup. The entire game I was averaging 130ish ping, with many spikes to 180+. Its not fun. It has nothing to do on my side, they simply have horrible service(actually I know of two people who had it, played csgo, and switched within 2 months), and I have no other options right now.

Yes it holds you back. The highest I've ever gotten was mg2 and people say this isn't a valid excuse. Yeah it doesn't make any difference with certain skills(aim/movement are greatly influenced!) but if you can't kill someone due to lag, it doesn't matter if you know where they are. They will teleport right into you.

Whoever says higher ping is an advantage... BS. Maybe if you have like 150 stable. If you have a lot of jitter, nope. Its funny though, been accused of "lag scripting" and crap like that. It does look like total BS if I get told exactly what angle a person is holding, know where to strafe/prefire, and just get lucky to have a 50ms lag spike right as I peek. Instant HS on their screen. Plus sometimes it seems like I interp every kill.

Sorry for the rant. I agree with you though. It holds you back. Are you capable of getting better net?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol. You make friends in the CSGO community much like how you made them on PSN. It's really not that hard. Just add them to your friends list if you like playing with them. And if you play well enough and they add you, that's a good thing. Usually people who like my playing style add me, both in pub and in matchmaking. I also add people who are decent players in mm ( mmm braaiinnzz ) and communicate well enough.


90% of the friends I had on PSN were from my PS2 days and SOCOM









But yeah I've had a few people add me afterwards. I guess our times just never line up because they have clans and such.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> I know how you feel man. I have clear4g which is really my only option where I live. I used to have DSL a few years ago, which ofc was better ping, but at the same time I would go *completely* down for a day... every single week. I usually have more than enough bandwidth($50/mo for 6/1.. I have seen it consistently 10+ before) and the worst ping ever. MM is never lower than 90 ping, does valve NOT have chicago servers or something? Last night I was playing a match and only had 90-100 for the warmup. The entire game I was averaging 130ish ping, with many spikes to 180+. Its not fun. It has nothing to do on my side, they simply have horrible service(actually I know of two people who had it, played csgo, and switched within 2 months), and I have no other options right now.
> 
> Yes it holds you back. The highest I've ever gotten was mg2 and people say this isn't a valid excuse. Yeah it doesn't make any difference with certain skills(aim/movement are greatly influenced!) but if you can't kill someone due to lag, it doesn't matter if you know where they are. They will teleport right into you.
> 
> Whoever says higher ping is an advantage... BS. Maybe if you have like 150 stable. If you have a lot of jitter, nope. Its funny though, been accused of "lag scripting" and crap like that. It does look like total BS if I get told exactly what angle a person is holding, know where to strafe/prefire, and just get lucky to have a 50ms lag spike right as I peek. Instant HS on their screen. Plus sometimes it seems like I interp every kill.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I agree with you though. It holds you back. Are you capable of getting better net?


Ah. I had wimax when I first moved to India. The first hop itself was ~40ms, which killed my pings everywhere.

However, now I'm on ADSL, first hop 24ms and I get ~100ms to Singaporean servers and ~120ms to Hong Kong. It's simply because of ADSL because fiber connections here get about 20-25ms less ping. But yes, it is entirely possible to play with these pings ( I regularly get pulled back ) and you do have a peek advantage. I usually prefire around corners because of the peek advantage and this is how I can tell who the wallers are because they see me before I see them when I'm moving around a corner. Unless I'm being unnaturally noisy.

See, the only servers in this area, are in Singapore and HK. Beyond that the pings are too high. Even EU servers are ~220ms. So I don't really have an option. There are few GEs in India, quite a few SMFCs and such, and plenty of Eagles/LEMs. So basically, we all just adapted to the pings and hit reg ( or lack thereof ). Another thing I learned is not to spray at such pings. Spraying at 70-80ms is good. Beyond that, it's worse than the lottery.

If you want, I'll upload my *cough* better demos here so you can see how I play. It sucks that you can't hear the calls and such because we were in Teamspeak, but yeah, it's always good to learn.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The CSGO community is actually one of the best I've seen, both ranked and pubs. In pubs most are super friendly and are just there to joke around and have fun. In ranked people definitely take it serious, but nobody usually rages on each other or anything.
> 
> Playing ranked with voice chat disabled is not only hurting you, but the others on your team as well. I personally wouldn't want to be on your team if you've got voice disabled.


When I play competitive, I try my best to stick with team mates, and it works. I personally think I don't need mic chat enabled in order to play.

The only time I recall when anyone was upset with me was when I went on my own once or twice.

Now, if I had a group of me and 4 others that I know on teamspeak, I would have no problem with Mic chat there.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The CSGO community is actually one of the best I've seen, both ranked and pubs. In pubs most are super friendly and are just there to joke around and have fun. In ranked people definitely take it serious, but nobody usually rages on each other or anything.
> 
> Playing ranked with voice chat disabled is not only hurting you, but the others on your team as well. I personally wouldn't want to be on your team if you've got voice disabled.


Nobody rages? In the last game I was in, I told one guy that you shouldn't buy a nova on Dust II because you're probably going to end up in some horrible situation where you have to shoot at someone long range (which did happen), then he bought a nova every other round of the game to prove that it was an amazing gun. Needless to say that he didn't do very well for the rest of the game.

It's pretty rare that you have a game where people don't get into arguments. At least, that's what I've seen of competitive.

And then there are the people that have played 9001 hours of 1.6 and are low ranked because they just started, so they just use a scout all day and make everyone rage. It made me laugh back when I used to find those people. They're pretty rare now that I'm at double AK rank, sadly. I guess Double AK is around the point where people can actually aim.


----------



## waylo88

I guess I get lucky, because in the 100+ competitive games I've played, I can count how many times someone raged on one hand. Also, if they're raging on mic, mute them, it's not that hard. No reason to totally turn off voice chat.


----------



## Swag

Also, in addition to that muting.

If you want to have a higher game volume while the voice volume is lowered, use the console command: voice_scale 1

1 is the max and use lower decimals to indicate it to go lower.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

If there was an option to have voice chat on, but only for competitive games, I would use that.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Also, in addition to that muting.
> 
> If you want to have a higher game volume while the voice volume is lowered, use the console command: voice_scale 1
> 
> 1 is the max and use lower decimals to indicate it to go lower.


Oh my god, I have been trying to figure out how to do this for so long. Thanks.


----------



## BreakDown

Today i was playing competitive on cache to rank up my bravo coin and i got a mag 7 ace! wohoooo! It was a save round for the T's so not that impressive, however i got a TON of money out of it. (900*5 if i not mistaken)

When watching demos, is there any type of commands to fast forward, pause, etc...? (EDIT: demoui in console, got it.)

Also, im permanently gold nova 2, maybe i drop to gold nova 1 every now and then, but always go back to gold nova 2, however gold nova 3 is out of my reach...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If there was an option to have voice chat on, but only for competitive games, I would use that.


Code:



Code:


alias voiceon "voice_scale 0.4; bind KP_PLUS voiceoff"
alias voiceoff "voice_scale 0; bind KP_PLUS voiceon"
bind KP_PLUS "voiceoff"

Toggle voice on/off with KP_PLUS


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If there was an option to have voice chat on, but only for competitive games, I would use that.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> alias voiceon "voice_scale 0.4; bind KP_PLUS voiceoff"
> alias voiceoff "voice_scale 0; bind KP_PLUS voiceon"
> bind KP_PLUS "voiceoff"
> 
> Toggle voice on/off with KP_PLUS
Click to expand...

That works, thanks.


----------



## BreakDown

accidental post


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Today i was playing competitive on cache to rank up my bravo coin and i got a mag 7 ace! wohoooo! It was a save round for the T's so not that impressive, however i got a TON of money out of it. (900*5 if i not mistaken)
> 
> When watching demos, is there any type of commands to fast forward, pause, etc...? (EDIT: demoui in console, got it.)
> 
> Also, im permanently gold nova 2, maybe i drop to gold nova 1 every now and then, but always go back to gold nova 2, however gold nova 3 is out of my reach...


You should check out what I had posted a few pages ago, about the ranking systems and such. I imagine there are tough ranks to break, like master guardian, eagle and global elite, but in between these ranks you can rank up and down fairly easily.

As for that ace, nice! A teammate had a sawed off ace versus global elites, which was quite accidental because it was a huge ace clutch as well, and we were laughing our asses off in teamspeak.


----------



## AlDyer

I'm a Master Guardian Elite, but I keep getting 7 day bans. That's literally the only ban I get nowadays, because I was a bad boy before, but now even if I get kicked I lose rank and get a 7 day ban. I understand the ban system, but maybe if the matchmaking didn't team me up with people with special needs every damn time so I carry with easily the most points and we still end up losing, because they yell like kids and don't calle enemy positions or they start tossing molotovs at spawn. I guess my patience is not the best, but I can't stand playing like that in COMPETITIVE matchmaking. And everyone is goddamn Russian, which drives me crazy, because they can't communicate since their English skills are horrible. Now I can end my rant and say that the new updates are really nice


----------



## BreakDown

Win/loss isnt the only thing that is accounted for, ive ranked up on a loss match before. Just focus on your performance instead of wining/loosing.

PS: yesterday i was whining about never making it above gold nova 2, well, my last match yesterday ranked me up to gold nova 3, and i didnt even get carried, lol.

good times for me

@Shanenanigans shotgun aces are always amazing, if they are a clutch against good players, even more so.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Ah. I had wimax when I first moved to India. The first hop itself was ~40ms, which killed my pings everywhere.
> 
> However, now I'm on ADSL, first hop 24ms and I get ~100ms to Singaporean servers and ~120ms to Hong Kong. It's simply because of ADSL because fiber connections here get about 20-25ms less ping. But yes, it is entirely possible to play with these pings ( I regularly get pulled back ) and you do have a peek advantage. I usually prefire around corners because of the peek advantage and this is how I can tell who the wallers are because they see me before I see them when I'm moving around a corner. Unless I'm being unnaturally noisy.
> 
> See, the only servers in this area, are in Singapore and HK. Beyond that the pings are too high. Even EU servers are ~220ms. So I don't really have an option. There are few GEs in India, quite a few SMFCs and such, and plenty of Eagles/LEMs. So basically, we all just adapted to the pings and hit reg ( or lack thereof ). Another thing I learned is not to spray at such pings. Spraying at 70-80ms is good. Beyond that, it's worse than the lottery.
> 
> If you want, I'll upload my *cough* better demos here so you can see how I play. It sucks that you can't hear the calls and such because we were in Teamspeak, but yeah, it's always good to learn.


Yeah, I live in the center of the U.S. basically so one would think I could have decent pings to anywhere. Right now chicago(although I only play on these through community, I've never been put into one for MM?!) is the best due to range. About 35-40mi away and I get 56-80ping. The next best would be Quebec or New York. Those are usually about 80-90. The closest server to my house on Ookla speedtest is about 10ish miles away, if the companies info is correct, and I get 45-70 ping there. Doesn't make sense really. Although I've heard that clear is generally horrible for anyone who has it, no matter where you live, and as I stated before people used it for cs... switched extremely fast. Sadly I can't do that until at least the new year







Even then its MAYBE.

I know that for Asia/SEA pings are usually an issue and a whole lot of variance between them, all depending on your location. There is someone on reddit who has talked about that quite a few times. Would be nice if they added more servers and distributed them across Asia. I am sure its playable at those pings(the guy who posts about it all the time is like LE at least, if not something really close to that) though is there a lot of fluctuation? People in NA say that anything above 50-60(stable) is noticeable and I've played on STABLE 90-100 and it was actually alright. I could play decently. Not the best reg or anything but it would work. I don't get a stable ping, ever. If I play chicago it is always moving between 55-80 and even then can easily go from 70 to 130ish in a second, then take maybe 3-5 seconds to get back to 80. It causes A LOT of rubberbanding. Higher ping is playable, but not if it keeps moving around, makes it so hard to have good movement and consistent plays









As for the peek advantage that only seems to help when I peek AS my ping spikes. If my ping is staying around 85-90 for awhile I really don't have much of an advantage. Its only if its timed right. Which is why I said before that I've been accused of some stupid crap many times. I would agree, it looks like complete BS and can be extremely annoying for other players.

If I could be stuck with a stable 90-100 I would be happy. Never stable so its been very hard adapting. I've always been kind of used to bad net, although it has seemed that on the older games I used to play it would never be much of a problem. Games like bf3 I don't experience any issues like I do on cs. (besides those that everyone already has due to their netcode). I find spraying 4-6 bullets seems to work best depending how my internet feels that day. I really do like tapping 1-3 rounds though. I can't spray anyways. In reality I probably could easily do really well up to DMG if I used p90/auto snipers etc. I've tried them once or twice and with my internet I can dominate. The thing is that is not how I want to play. Nor how I want to learn. So right now I'm stuck.

People say they hate playing on 80-100 fps. Hell I rather have that and 50 stable ping than 300+ fps and my crap. Sorry for the long post. =/


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I'm a Master Guardian Elite, but I keep getting 7 day bans. That's literally the only ban I get nowadays, because I was a bad boy before, but now even if I get kicked I lose rank and get a 7 day ban. I understand the ban system, but maybe if the matchmaking didn't team me up with people with special needs every damn time so I carry with easily the most points and we still end up losing, because they yell like kids and don't calle enemy positions or they start tossing molotovs at spawn. I guess my patience is not the best, but I can't stand playing like that in COMPETITIVE matchmaking. And everyone is goddamn Russian, which drives me crazy, because they can't communicate since their English skills are horrible. Now I can end my rant and say that the new updates are really nice


You just need a week of clean games to reset your bans. So just don't bother with competitive mm for a week after you've gone through your weeklong ban.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Win/loss isnt the only thing that is accounted for, ive ranked up on a loss match before. Just focus on your performance instead of wining/loosing.
> 
> PS: yesterday i was whining about never making it above gold nova 2, well, my last match yesterday ranked me up to gold nova 3, and i didnt even get carried, lol.
> 
> good times for me
> 
> @Shanenanigans shotgun aces are always amazing, if they are a clutch against good players, even more so.


Dunno about that. Never ranked up on a loss. Have ranked up on a draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Yeah, I live in the center of the U.S. basically so one would think I could have decent pings to anywhere. Right now chicago(although I only play on these through community, I've never been put into one for MM?!) is the best due to range. About 35-40mi away and I get 56-80ping. The next best would be Quebec or New York. Those are usually about 80-90. The closest server to my house on Ookla speedtest is about 10ish miles away, if the companies info is correct, and I get 45-70 ping there. Doesn't make sense really. Although I've heard that clear is generally horrible for anyone who has it, no matter where you live, and as I stated before people used it for cs... switched extremely fast. Sadly I can't do that until at least the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even then its MAYBE.
> 
> I know that for Asia/SEA pings are usually an issue and a whole lot of variance between them, all depending on your location. There is someone on reddit who has talked about that quite a few times. Would be nice if they added more servers and distributed them across Asia. I am sure its playable at those pings(the guy who posts about it all the time is like LE at least, if not something really close to that) though is there a lot of fluctuation? People in NA say that anything above 50-60(stable) is noticeable and I've played on STABLE 90-100 and it was actually alright. I could play decently. Not the best reg or anything but it would work. I don't get a stable ping, ever. If I play chicago it is always moving between 55-80 and even then can easily go from 70 to 130ish in a second, then take maybe 3-5 seconds to get back to 80. It causes A LOT of rubberbanding. Higher ping is playable, but not if it keeps moving around, makes it so hard to have good movement and consistent plays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the peek advantage that only seems to help when I peek AS my ping spikes. If my ping is staying around 85-90 for awhile I really don't have much of an advantage. Its only if its timed right. Which is why I said before that I've been accused of some stupid crap many times. I would agree, it looks like complete BS and can be extremely annoying for other players.
> 
> If I could be stuck with a stable 90-100 I would be happy. Never stable so its been very hard adapting. I've always been kind of used to bad net, although it has seemed that on the older games I used to play it would never be much of a problem. Games like bf3 I don't experience any issues like I do on cs. (besides those that everyone already has due to their netcode). I find spraying 4-6 bullets seems to work best depending how my internet feels that day. I really do like tapping 1-3 rounds though. I can't spray anyways. In reality I probably could easily do really well up to DMG if I used p90/auto snipers etc. I've tried them once or twice and with my internet I can dominate. The thing is that is not how I want to play. Nor how I want to learn. So right now I'm stuck.
> 
> People say they hate playing on 80-100 fps. Hell I rather have that and 50 stable ping than 300+ fps and my crap. Sorry for the long post. =/


It's playable at 80-90ms. I usually get some 60-70ms inside India because of the stupid way the networking is done. But believe me, you'd want that 300fps over the 80-100. Before I upgraded to Haswell, I was on a Phenom II x2 550BE and it suffered giving me 80-100 fps. Could NOT even multitask.

Best thing to do is DM. On the servers with such ping. The thing about peek advantage is it doesn't matter if your ping is stable or not. It's gotta be over 100ms for it to be worth anything. When playing against Japanese players ( who have similar pings to SG/HK as me ), it becomes hard because they're pretty damn good and their peeking skills are incredible.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> You just need a week of clean games to reset your bans. So just don't bother with competitive mm for a week after you've gone through your weeklong ban.
> Dunno about that. Never ranked up on a loss. Have ranked up on a draw.
> It's playable at 80-90ms. I usually get some 60-70ms inside India because of the stupid way the networking is done. But believe me, you'd want that 300fps over the 80-100. Before I upgraded to Haswell, I was on a Phenom II x2 550BE and it suffered giving me 80-100 fps. Could NOT even multitask.
> 
> Best thing to do is DM. On the servers with such ping. The thing about peek advantage is it doesn't matter if your ping is stable or not. It's gotta be over 100ms for it to be worth anything. When playing against Japanese players ( who have similar pings to SG/HK as me ), it becomes hard because they're pretty damn good and their peeking skills are incredible.


Alright, thanks man! I was getting really annoyed at that hahaha


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Win/loss isnt the only thing that is accounted for, ive ranked up on a loss match before. Just focus on your performance instead of wining/loosing.
> 
> PS: yesterday i was whining about never making it above gold nova 2, well, my last match yesterday ranked me up to gold nova 3, and i didnt even get carried, lol.
> 
> good times for me
> 
> @Shanenanigans shotgun aces are always amazing, if they are a clutch against good players, even more so.


You might be able to rank up on a loss in the lower brackets, I've never got a rank up when losing. I have over 100 wins over my two accounts.


----------



## BreakDown

Maybe, ive only ranked on a loss once, from gold nova 1 to gold nova 2, i was top fragging on my team by quite a margin, match ended 13-16 i think. Anyhow, even if you cant rank up on a loss in higher brackets, focusing on your performance when loosing is still good practice i think. Just "raging" because you are going to loose will surley not help you, and its too late to change what team mates youve been dealt.

@exzacklyright very nice mid pick!

EDIT: question for you guys. Sometimes when playing MM solo i notice my team does not have an awper and the enemy does, this can lead to giving the enemy team some map control. lets say on dust 2, team with awp will probably get control of mid most rounds at some point. question is, should i try to play awper if i think the lack of awp is hindering my team? note that im not too good with awp, specially against other awpers.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I live in the center of the U.S. basically so one would think I could have decent pings to anywhere. Right now chicago(although I only play on these through community, I've never been put into one for MM?!) is the best due to range. About 35-40mi away and I get 56-80ping. The next best would be Quebec or New York. Those are usually about 80-90. The closest server to my house on Ookla speedtest is about 10ish miles away, if the companies info is correct, and I get 45-70 ping there. Doesn't make sense really. Although I've heard that clear is generally horrible for anyone who has it, no matter where you live, and as I stated before people used it for cs... switched extremely fast. Sadly I can't do that until at least the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even then its MAYBE.
> 
> I know that for Asia/SEA pings are usually an issue and a whole lot of variance between them, all depending on your location. There is someone on reddit who has talked about that quite a few times. Would be nice if they added more servers and distributed them across Asia. I am sure its playable at those pings(the guy who posts about it all the time is like LE at least, if not something really close to that) though is there a lot of fluctuation? People in NA say that anything above 50-60(stable) is noticeable and I've played on STABLE 90-100 and it was actually alright. I could play decently. Not the best reg or anything but it would work. I don't get a stable ping, ever. If I play chicago it is always moving between 55-80 and even then can easily go from 70 to 130ish in a second, then take maybe 3-5 seconds to get back to 80. It causes A LOT of rubberbanding. Higher ping is playable, but not if it keeps moving around, makes it so hard to have good movement and consistent plays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the peek advantage that only seems to help when I peek AS my ping spikes. If my ping is staying around 85-90 for awhile I really don't have much of an advantage. Its only if its timed right. Which is why I said before that I've been accused of some stupid crap many times. I would agree, it looks like complete BS and can be extremely annoying for other players.
> 
> If I could be stuck with a stable 90-100 I would be happy. Never stable so its been very hard adapting. I've always been kind of used to bad net, although it has seemed that on the older games I used to play it would never be much of a problem. Games like bf3 I don't experience any issues like I do on cs. (besides those that everyone already has due to their netcode). I find spraying 4-6 bullets seems to work best depending how my internet feels that day. I really do like tapping 1-3 rounds though. I can't spray anyways. In reality I probably could easily do really well up to DMG if I used p90/auto snipers etc. I've tried them once or twice and with my internet I can dominate. The thing is that is not how I want to play. Nor how I want to learn. So right now I'm stuck.
> 
> People say they hate playing on 80-100 fps. Hell I rather have that and 50 stable ping than 300+ fps and my crap. Sorry for the long post. =/


I feel your pain man. I get comments about my rates all the time, having a jitter of 50-60ms (which is like 5x as high as someone with DSL) and when your choke bounces to 20% (especially when people start using the ingame) and your lerp is at about 7% it is once in a blue moon helpful but I know for a fact that most the time it is not.

I can literally be running towards a coner, fall over dead and then see the peek on my kill cam. The contractor should be starting on my walls for the house in town in the next couple of weeks though. I really can't wait to get to cable internet.

About the only thing I can do effectively in this game is p90 spray and pray, which makes this game feel just like CoD. Occasionally I can pull a good shot off with the scout or awp, but usually I get shot before I can even see the other snipers model.

The other thing I have noticed is that so many people have no idea whatsoever how to spray, its probably mostly due to the skill (or lack thereof) bracket I am in, but I see people holding right on at the head or chest and spraying an entire clip of the ak/m4 into the clouds.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> You just need a week of clean games to reset your bans. So just don't bother with competitive mm for a week after you've gone through your weeklong ban.
> Dunno about that. Never ranked up on a loss. Have ranked up on a draw.
> It's playable at 80-90ms. I usually get some 60-70ms inside India because of the stupid way the networking is done. But believe me, you'd want that 300fps over the 80-100. Before I upgraded to Haswell, I was on a Phenom II x2 550BE and it suffered giving me 80-100 fps. Could NOT even multitask.
> 
> Best thing to do is DM. On the servers with such ping. The thing about peek advantage is it doesn't matter if your ping is stable or not. It's gotta be over 100ms for it to be worth anything. When playing against Japanese players ( who have similar pings to SG/HK as me ), it becomes hard because they're pretty damn good and their peeking skills are incredible.


Eh, I still don't see how people can play at any decent level with an unstable ping, it causes way too much rubberbanding! I think a decent part of it is mental, I want to see the game as being smooth, but when you can see all the little bits of lag/rubberbanding(people going back 3 steps etc) it gets extremely annoying and difficult to ignore. For my first 480 hours I was playing on an extremely dated pc(athlon 4400+, 2gb ram, and an 8600 gt). I'd rather have that and sub 50 ping than what I have now. I guess its all a matter of preference. I can't stand all the stuttering due to jitter etc. Worst scenario ever. I couldn't multitask, accidentally alt tab? Need to reboot and it will be 20-30 minutes until you're back to the main menu. I guess I just have more patience for lower fps than high/unstable ping.

Not really a great clip(never got around to uploading any of them, due to bad pc) but here is a fantastic example why I *hate* my internet:




No its not a buggy demo(what I used to think), I've played games where people stream our match, if they spec me they see the same exact thing. I think this proves you're right on adapting though. A buddy had a clip of mine uploaded and when I am running you see all the stuttering and such, yet when I was playing that match I never noticed it too much. Still sucks though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I feel your pain man. I get comments about my rates all the time, having a jitter of 50-60ms (which is like 5x as high as someone with DSL) and when your choke bounces to 20% (especially when people start using the ingame) and your lerp is at about 7% it is once in a blue moon helpful but I know for a fact that most the time it is not.
> 
> I can literally be running towards a coner, fall over dead and then see the peek on my kill cam. The contractor should be starting on my walls for the house in town in the next couple of weeks though. I really can't wait to get to cable internet.
> 
> About the only thing I can do effectively in this game is p90 spray and pray, which makes this game feel just like CoD. Occasionally I can pull a good shot off with the scout or awp, but usually I get shot before I can even see the other snipers model.
> 
> The other thing I have noticed is that so many people have no idea whatsoever how to spray, its probably mostly due to the skill (or lack thereof) bracket I am in, but I see people holding right on at the head or chest and spraying an entire clip of the ak/m4 into the clouds.


I've never had _too_ much issue with choke, occasionally yes, and if it is anything its usually loss.

One of the most common scenarios I experience is seeing an enemy, shooting, nothing registering, and then I freeze and 1-2 seconds later I die. Its hard to explain but it is essentially that whole "I fired first and nothing hit" crap but its much more obvious for me.

It is sad that you have to really change how you play or even want to play due to internet. Like I said previously, I am sure that would work "fantastically" for me up to a certain point, after that I wouldn't be able to progress. To boot I would also have an extremely hard time getting past that point because I skipped learning fundamentals.

I can't spray, personally, and that's mostly because I never really attempted to get it down. I am OK up to 6-8 rounds mostly because I pull down and slightly to the left, although I don't feel like I have crazy good control with this. The longest I could be remotely accurate is probably from midway back in big garage on nuke to the back to mini, that's it.


----------



## CptDanko

You know I still haven't played this game. I used to be hardcore with original CS when it was beta and was one of the first players with a 3 digit WON id (won is what valve used before steam)

So how is it? Does it live up to the original CS? Im a battlefield junkie now


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> You know I still haven't played this game. I used to be hardcore with original CS when it was beta and was one of the first players with a 3 digit WON id (won is what valve used before steam)
> 
> So how is it? Does it live up to the original CS? Im a battlefield junkie now


Well, if you can adapt to change, I think you'll like the gameplay and changes they've made since 1.6 and source while retaining some of the most basic elements of gameplay like tagging and spray control and such. Also, you'll like that you don't have to account for bullet drop









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Eh, I still don't see how people can play at any decent level with an unstable ping, it causes way too much rubberbanding! I think a decent part of it is mental, I want to see the game as being smooth, but when you can see all the little bits of lag/rubberbanding(people going back 3 steps etc) it gets extremely annoying and difficult to ignore. For my first 480 hours I was playing on an extremely dated pc(athlon 4400+, 2gb ram, and an 8600 gt). I'd rather have that and sub 50 ping than what I have now. I guess its all a matter of preference. I can't stand all the stuttering due to jitter etc. Worst scenario ever. I couldn't multitask, accidentally alt tab? Need to reboot and it will be 20-30 minutes until you're back to the main menu. I guess I just have more patience for lower fps than high/unstable ping.
> 
> Not really a great clip(never got around to uploading any of them, due to bad pc) but here is a fantastic example why I *hate* my internet:
> 
> One of the most common scenarios I experience is seeing an enemy, shooting, nothing registering, and then I freeze and 1-2 seconds later I die. Its hard to explain but it is essentially that whole "I fired first and nothing hit" crap but its much more obvious for me.
> 
> It is sad that you have to really change how you play or even want to play due to internet. Like I said previously, I am sure that would work "fantastically" for me up to a certain point, after that I wouldn't be able to progress. To boot I would also have an extremely hard time getting past that point because I skipped learning fundamentals.
> 
> I can't spray, personally, and that's mostly because I never really attempted to get it down. I am OK up to 6-8 rounds mostly because I pull down and slightly to the left, although I don't feel like I have crazy good control with this. The longest I could be remotely accurate is probably from midway back in big garage on nuke to the back to mini, that's it.


See, the jitter must be crazy. Talk to your ISP and try to minimize ping times and such. That'll help A LOT. What you have there, happens to me too on ADSL. Except it happens and I get pulled back. In my scenario I usually peek and shoot, but at times, when I'm running cuz I know I can't win the fight, I get pulled back around the corner even after I'm well in. And yeah, I take a look at my GOTV demos and such, and find that according to the server, I hadn't shot, but I knew on my client that I had. Some things like these just can't be mitigated at all.

Either way, you can change your interp ratio to 2 ( something about compensating for errors and lost packets ) and see if the jitter's reduced a tiny bit or not.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, if you can adapt to change, I think you'll like the gameplay and changes they've made since 1.6 and source while retaining some of the most basic elements of gameplay like tagging and spray control and such. Also, you'll like that you don't have to account for bullet drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the jitter must be crazy. Talk to your ISP and try to minimize ping times and such. That'll help A LOT. What you have there, happens to me too on ADSL. Except it happens and I get pulled back. In my scenario I usually peek and shoot, but at times, when I'm running cuz I know I can't win the fight, I get pulled back around the corner even after I'm well in. And yeah, I take a look at my GOTV demos and such, and find that according to the server, I hadn't shot, but I knew on my client that I had. Some things like these just can't be mitigated at all.
> 
> Either way, you can change your interp ratio to 2 ( something about compensating for errors and lost packets ) and see if the jitter's reduced a tiny bit or not.


Hmm, I think Id rather keep my hopes up for Gabe Newell to drop the bong and realease source engine 2, which means Half Life 3, Left 4 dead 3 and Counter Strike 2.
Of course the 3rd is a pipe dream. But the first two are already being rumored about.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Hmm, I think Id rather keep my hopes up for Gabe Newell to drop the bong and realease source engine 2, which means Half Life 3, Left 4 dead 3 and Counter Strike 2.
> Of course the 3rd is a pipe dream. But the first two are already being rumored about.


Counter-Strike 2 is no where near. CS:GO is a very good game though


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> See, the jitter must be crazy. Talk to your ISP and try to minimize ping times and such. That'll help A LOT. What you have there, happens to me too on ADSL. Except it happens and I get pulled back. In my scenario I usually peek and shoot, but at times, when I'm running cuz I know I can't win the fight, I get pulled back around the corner even after I'm well in. And yeah, I take a look at my GOTV demos and such, and find that according to the server, I hadn't shot, but I knew on my client that I had. Some things like these just can't be mitigated at all.
> 
> Either way, you can change your interp ratio to 2 ( something about compensating for errors and lost packets ) and see if the jitter's reduced a tiny bit or not.


Yes, that was my point earlier... its simply not only that I have high ping. I also get a high amount of jitter







Unfortunately my ISP is infamous for horrible customer service and I can vouch for this first hand. Tried contacting them over the summer and it was NO help. It was kinda BS as the guy completely denied that it could be their fault. How come so many of their customers have these same problems? Partly because they have those damn cheap Chinese switches on their end. What I have is essentially re-branded sprint. I've never really heard many people say they like sprints internet connection! Anyways when I called he didn't have a reason besides try resetting the router and other obvious stuff, like close other things that use the internet. Yet completely ignored the fact they obviously throttle(even though they claim not to) and that it is mainly their fault. OK so I have NOTHING else using the internet(besides mumble or something, moot point since it changes nothing) and yet I have 90% signal strength. He simply couldn't answer why a 90%+ signal(I am very close to the tower) can either be 5/1 or greater with decent ping to close servers to me... and why it can also be .5/.85 with the SAME SIGNAL and the SAME everything else.

Maybe I am just misunderstanding how this whole internet thing works but from what I've heard they are not a good ISP at all. It would probably just be better to play 1.6 on my laptop using my schools connection, although I asked on reddit and everyone apparently couldn't read. They thought I would use my own(4g) to play 1.6 and said it would be worse. Derp some people. I really like this game but this is quite annoying when it happens nearly every match. Partially I feel like even though I've improved/had fun all these hours I still feel like they are kinda wasted or not as quality as they could have been if I had a decent connection =/


----------



## jellybeans69

Anyone else playing War3 mod on CS:GO? Too bad there are only very few of those servers, though I've found a decent Russian one (good ping, lots of heroes , also includes bunch of custom heroes and dota heroes)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Anyone else playing War3 mod on CS:GO? Too bad there are only very few of those servers, though I've found a decent Russian one (good ping, lots of heroes , also includes bunch of custom heroes and dota heroes)


The only things mod related I would play would be minigames or possibly jailbreak.

Other than that I prefer vanilla gameplay.


----------



## homer98

Ontario - gold nova 3 - 7pm to 11pm EST, weekends are random - HomeDizzle


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The only things mod related I would play would be minigames or possibly jailbreak.
> 
> Other than that I prefer vanilla gameplay.


Fair enough.

On a side note i'm MGElite in matchmaking.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The only things mod related I would play would be minigames or possibly jailbreak.
> 
> Other than that I prefer vanilla gameplay.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> On a side note i'm MGElite in matchmaking.
Click to expand...

I'm One rank behind you, which would be Master Guardian II









Although lately I can't seem to play comp good. I can play Deathmatch or casual just fine then when I start a comp game I seem to get too nervous.

However I got into a game yesterday where the rest of my teammates did really good and in turn, I ended up at the top of the board (they surrendered after we won 12 rounds in a row.) with 21-4


----------



## jellybeans69

I mostly play only premades (aka usually with at least 2 friends) in matchmaking.


----------



## yusupov

until recently (due to complete ignorance) i thought CS was for a) kids & b) pros/'pros'.

but im an FPS hound & its occasionally spoken highly of, if usually in somewhat elitist style.

my main question is, will this be fun for me as someone who will only casually be dropping in & out when the mood hits? or is it more geared toward people who really want to make it a hobby?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> until recently (due to complete ignorance) i thought CS was for a) kids & b) pros/'pros'.
> 
> but im an FPS hound & its occasionally spoken highly of, if usually in somewhat elitist style.
> 
> my main question is, will this be fun for me as someone who will only casually be dropping in & out when the mood hits? or is it more geared toward people who really want to make it a hobby?


Well, honestly I've noticed that certain game modes pertain to certain skill groups.

Gun game and deathmatch is always fun to play, no matter what mood because most people who are not that good at the game play it. Then if you feel like you can do really good you can go for comp or a casual game. I'd wait out playing competitive until 100+ hours or so of play time.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> until recently (due to complete ignorance) i thought CS was for a) kids & b) pros/'pros'.
> 
> but im an FPS hound & its occasionally spoken highly of, if usually in somewhat elitist style.
> 
> my main question is, will this be fun for me as someone who will only casually be dropping in & out when the mood hits? or is it more geared toward people who really want to make it a hobby?


It is very easy to get into but you should stay away from competitive mode until you feel comfortable with the mechanics and maps. casual is still very fun and you'll soon find yourself addicted.


----------



## yusupov

thx a lot guys! guess ill take the dive.


----------



## DBEAU

I disagree with people saying to stay away from competitive for an amount of time. It is a different game entirely from other modes. You're only going to learn competitive by playin competitive.

The ranking system will put you where it sees fit and you'll eventually settle into your skill group.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I disagree with people saying to stay away from competitive for an amount of time. It is a different game entirely from other modes. You're only going to learn competitive by playin competitive.
> 
> The ranking system will put you where it sees fit and you'll eventually settle into your skill group.


Just remember that you need to play 10 games of competitive before it puts you into your skill group....


----------



## yusupov

played a bit of casual & it looks like a blast but...[noob alert] i seem to be stuck with a handgun unless i can scoop something up, while i see others changing to ARs/etc as soon as we spawn. what obvious thing am i missing?


----------



## Yumyums

Press B and buy yourself a weapon


----------



## yusupov

ah! thx


----------



## Swag

Shopping spree.







5 rounds with a pistol even if you keep dying, you're going to have so much money! Buy everything!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Shopping spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 rounds with a pistol even if you keep dying, you're going to have so much money! Buy everything!


AWPS ALL AROUND!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Shopping spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 rounds with a pistol even if you keep dying, you're going to have so much money! Buy everything!
> 
> 
> 
> AWPS ALL AROUND!!
Click to expand...

The painful moments when all your teammates buy complete loads and end up with no money and ask you for a drop.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Shopping spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 rounds with a pistol even if you keep dying, you're going to have so much money! Buy everything!
> 
> 
> 
> AWPS ALL AROUND!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The painful moments when all your teammates buy complete loads and end up with no money and ask you for a drop.
Click to expand...

I have never asked a single person for a weapon in all my days of playing the CS series. But that doesn't mean much since I only have 340 hours on CSGO, 23 hours on CS1.6, 29 hours on CZ, and 408 on CSS.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Shopping spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 rounds with a pistol even if you keep dying, you're going to have so much money! Buy everything!
> 
> 
> 
> AWPS ALL AROUND!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The painful moments when all your teammates buy complete loads and end up with no money and ask you for a drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never asked a single person for a weapon in all my days of playing the CS series. But that doesn't mean much since I only have 340 hours on CSGO, 23 hours on CS1.6, 29 hours on CZ, and 408 on CSS.
Click to expand...

I only ask for a drop from a buddy when I know he has enough money to cover the next few rounds.







My buy normally is only my primary which is an M4/AK, armor+helm, and flash/smoke. I only use frags when I pick them up, they haven't proved too useful for me.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Pro tip: always get smoke nades for rushing.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Pro tip: always get smoke nades for rushing.


Smoke nades always. I buy it regardless, it is singlehandedly my favorite nade. Perfect for covering, distracting, and also as an offensive advantage. Like in Dust2 on cat from A-plat, smoke that and the Ts can't pick you from their baby peeks.


----------



## SeD669

Hey guys is there a way I can change my inventory loadout to Terrorist?
I click on loadout and all I see is the CT weapons









EDIT: Never mind.... just figured it out


----------



## jellybeans69

Yeah comp. mode is definitely different, whenever I/my friend's play we play it more or less serious and I guess it's same way for majority

Though my poor friend always get's vote banned out of our favorite War 3 server as he plays pretty seriously always


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey guys is there a way I can change my inventory loadout to Terrorist?
> I click on loadout and all I see is the CT weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Never mind.... just figured it out


Can't buy T weapons on CTs


----------



## imok

I think he meant like the actual inventory tab located within the main menu?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> I think he meant like the actual inventory tab located within the main menu?


Hmm, that could be the case. I actually cant remember how to change it myself.

EDIT* Wow, just figured out how to do it myself


----------



## Shanenanigans

Ah. I love newbies. So much to explain.

Here are the important basics in CSGO.

- Med-Low Sensitivity ( ~5 - 1.5 ) because CSGO, being a round-based game, and not entirely deathmatch/respawn style, if you're aware of the map, you'll have to rely more on aim in front of you instead of behind you.
- Turn away from flashbangs, it reduces the intensity of the flash
- You get full ammo when you buy the guns ( as a result, cash management is important )
- Recoil exists in the game, so pulling down on the crosshair helps control it.
- There are powerful pistols as well, that can take out enemies with single headshots.
- If you're in casual, you'll get full armor and helmet; you don't in competitive and it has to be bought.
- If you want another weapon, if you see a gun on the ground, look at it and hit E, or better still, hit G to drop your current weapon. Useful for picking up weapons of the other team
- CS is a sound based game; you'll hear enemy footsteps if they're running/reloading and such.
- If you stay alive after round end, you'll retain your loadout for the next round.
- Fancy looking weapons are part of skins, which are dropped while playing. These drops usually occur at the end of the map.
- Communication is important, locations of the map are present on Radar.
- Please keep an eye on your inventory. Plant the bomb. This is the biggest problem I see with new players. They don't even know they have the C4.

This is what I can think of for people who are changing over from other games.


----------



## DBEAU

Did they fix the phantom bot footsteps yet?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Ah. I love newbies. So much to explain.
> 
> Here are the important basics in CSGO.
> 
> - Med-Low Sensitivity ( ~5 - 1.5 ) because CSGO, being a round-based game, and not entirely deathmatch/respawn style, if you're aware of the map, you'll have to rely more on aim in front of you instead of behind you.
> - Turn away from flashbangs, it reduces the intensity of the flash
> - You get full ammo when you buy the guns ( as a result, cash management is important )
> - Recoil exists in the game, so pulling down on the crosshair helps control it.
> *- There are powerful pistols as well, that can take out enemies with single headshots.*
> - If you're in casual, you'll get full armor and helmet; you don't in competitive and it has to be bought.
> - If you want another weapon, if you see a gun on the ground, look at it and hit E, or better still, hit G to drop your current weapon. Useful for picking up weapons of the other team
> - CS is a sound based game; you'll hear enemy footsteps if they're running/reloading and such.
> - If you stay alive after round end, you'll retain your loadout for the next round.
> - Fancy looking weapons are part of skins, which are dropped while playing. These drops usually occur at the end of the map.
> - Communication is important, locations of the map are present on Radar.
> - Please keep an eye on your inventory. Plant the bomb. This is the biggest problem I see with new players. They don't even know they have the C4.
> 
> This is what I can think of for people who are changing over from other games.


Only the deagle is one shot when players have Head armor. P250 does 99 dmg unless the gun is literally touching his head.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Did they fix the phantom bot footsteps yet?


Don't believe so, but I never play with bots.









I'll see if I can figure that out for you.


----------



## yusupov

thx for the post shane, i figured most of that stuff out pretty quick minus the pickup button i think. iirc i was autopicking up weapons last night but then hitting E is kinda second nature to me also.

what are the cases/keys/whatever i hear ppl talking about? ok to ignore for now?


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Only the deagle is one shot when players have Head armor. P250 does 99 dmg unless the gun is literally touching his head.


Deagle = 1 Hit Kill at any range
P250 = 1 Hit Kill close range, don't need to be touching,could be 3-4 body models away and still be a 1 hit kill.
Five-Seven = Same as P250, 1 hit kill at the same range.
Tec-9 = 1 Hit kill at 1-2 body models away.

To be correct.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Only the deagle is one shot when players have Head armor. P250 does 99 dmg unless the gun is literally touching his head.
> Don't believe so, but I never play with bots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can figure that out for you.


Well, yeah. Forgot that the P250 does it only at close range.

@yusupov The autopickup, you may want to disable, because sometimes, it autopicks up a weapon in the middle of a firefight, and that becomes an issue. Can be disabled in Settings - Game settings.

You'll get case drops and skin drops. Cases unlock more skins, and some are rare ( AK's, AWPs, etc. ) some are common, ( shotguns, SMGs, etc. ) and some are very rare ( knives ). And you need keys to unlock cases.

One thing I would suggest is check out the price of skins/cases in the community market before you trade. The other day, I saw this guy get completely cheated in pub. Back when the CSGO Weapon Case 2 came out, and was $5 or so, I saw someone trade that for a 5 cent MP7 Skulls. So yeah.


----------



## homer98

I have been really trying to get my AWP skills better lately, would make a big difference especially around my current skill level (nova3)

Any advice or tips to improve AWPing? Or aiming in general? Thanks


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer98*
> 
> I have been really trying to get my AWP skills better lately, would make a big difference especially around my current skill level (nova3)
> 
> Any advice or tips to improve AWPing? Or aiming in general? Thanks


Most beginners tend to move when they shoot. Never do that unless tactically, there is no other possible way. Since most other games rely on reaction shots and don't actually matter on your mouse accuracy, it is hard to have the mindset of not moving when shooting because it feels like you're going to die first. Actually, the best way to shoot is to side-step, complete stop, and then shoot for the head.

This will work on any gun. Another tip would probably be not to spray, this should be common sense. Aim for head, don't move, and single or burst shots only. I normally do single for medium-long range, and bursts for short. Spray only when there's only 1 guy left or I have a Pro90.


----------



## yusupov

is the p90 the noob gun of choice? cuz its the only one i seem to like so far lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> is the p90 the noob gun of choice? cuz its the only one i seem to like so far lol


Yes and no, it is a good gun. To me, it is kind of overpowered. High rpm, high magcap, and pretty accurate. I use it occasionally especially when I want to play a CQC spot.

For me, it becomes a noob gun when all you do is spray at the enemy. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I went against a team that used 4 P90s and 1 AWP every round they could afford to buy. It was just awful. We just played far spots and no CQC and it was an easy win.


----------



## FatalProximity

For aiming...play on a deathmatch server, focus on one gun at a time. aim for the head. don't lose your cool in a gun fight and start spraying, stay calm and burst fire when not moving.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> For aiming...play on a deathmatch server, focus on one gun at a time. aim for the head. don't lose your cool in a gun fight and start spraying, stay calm and burst fire when not moving.


Agreed, what gets me killed the most is that in CQC I start spraying and next thing you know I'm dead because all my bullets missed.


----------



## dmasteR

Had a match last night. I'll see if I can find whoever streamed our match. I had 39 frags with some good clutches. Link below for match stats!









http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3495484


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Agreed, what gets me killed the most is that in CQC I start spraying and next thing you know I'm dead because all my bullets missed.


There is a really good guide to spraying accurately in the community guides section on steam.

With guns like the Ak or M4 if you are shooting more than 3 shots you essentially want to draw a nose like this:



and obviously the farther away you are the bigger this motion needs to be, but too often I see newer players spraying right at the chest where in many far apart situations you will be spraying below the feet. Another good way to judge your spraying is to watch for tracer rounds.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Agreed, what gets me killed the most is that in CQC I start spraying and next thing you know I'm dead because all my bullets missed.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a really good guide to spraying accurately in the community guides section on steam.
> 
> With guns like the Ak or M4 if you are shooting more than 3 shots you essentially want to draw a nose like this:
> 
> 
> 
> and obviously the farther away you are the bigger this motion needs to be, but too often I see newer players spraying right at the chest where in many far apart situations you will be spraying below the feet. Another good way to judge your spraying is to watch for tracer rounds.
Click to expand...

So, if I want to hit my target by spraying, I essentially aim my cursor to the opposite of how the nose is drawn out? like this.


----------



## Rickles

Yes, something like that at least.. The spray is a little bit random, but you always want to pull down and the spray usually has a linear trend.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Yes, something like that at least.. The spray is a little bit random, but you always want to pull down and the spray usually has a linear trend.


I'll probably play harmless bots to get a feel for this sometime today. Thanks for the help though


----------



## jellybeans69

Unless of course your shooting AK or M4 at point blank range. Then unloading whole is completely acceptable.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Unless of course your shooting AK or M4 at point blank range. Then unloading whole is completely acceptable.


Until the guys teammate shows up and your stuck reloading lol


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Until the guys teammate shows up and your stuck reloading lol


i Always watch the radar saves me the trouble most of time.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, if I want to hit my target by spraying, I essentially aim my cursor to the opposite of how the nose is drawn out? like this.


http://twowordbird.com/articles/csgo-recoil-mechanics/

This is what you guys are looking for. Shows the recoil, and how to compensate for the recoil. Enjoy!


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://twowordbird.com/articles/csgo-recoil-mechanics/
> 
> This is what you guys are looking for. Shows the recoil, and how to compensate for the recoil. Enjoy!


Nice post, didn't know that the recail sways to the left a bit. might be helpful.


----------



## Sikkamore

Anyone having trouble finding a game or connecting? Whenever I try to connect to anything I get 'Failed to create session. Please check your connection'?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Anyone having trouble finding a game or connecting? Whenever I try to connect to anything I get 'Failed to create session. Please check your connection'?


No issue at all. What servers are you connecting to? MM, or Community?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Thanks for the GIFs provided dmaster, they definitely explain why I can always kill faster with an M4 than an AK.

Also, I just got double AKs, and I didn't even do that great in any of the games I played today (we still won though).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Thanks for the GIFs provided dmaster, they definitely explain why I can always kill faster with an M4 than an AK.
> 
> Also, I just got double AKs, and I didn't even do that great in any of the games I played today (we still won though).


Although no one truly knows how the ELO system works. I honestly believe team wins are much more important than a high score.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No issue at all. What servers are you connecting to? MM, or Community?


Just trying to play some casual Bravo maps. It wouldn't even let me join community games like Gun Game. Then it let me join Bravo maps but I'd be in a room all by myself... And 10 mins later I finally found a game and it was horribly laggy for everyone at times


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just trying to play some casual Bravo maps. It wouldn't even let me join community games like Gun Game. Then it let me join Bravo maps but I'd be in a room all by myself... And 10 mins later I finally found a game and it was horribly laggy for everyone at times


Odd, let me try playing casual real quick and check for you if I have the same issue.

*Dreamhack Steelseries CS:GO Championship Trailer*



I can't wait!









MSI Beat It Tournament is next week, and then DreamHack the following week. Gonna be a lot of exciting CS:GO matches to watch!

EDIT: Just joined a server, worked fine via Casual.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Odd, let me try playing casual real quick and check for you if I have the same issue.
> 
> EDIT: Just joined a server, worked fine via Casual.


Thanks dude. Must be something weird that just happened on my end or several peoples' ends


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Got the gold OP Bravo coin today. Was surprised at first because I thought it takes 50 hours of OP time plus 15 comp wins in OP maps. Guess I was wrong though.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Got the gold OP Bravo coin today. Was surprised at first because I thought it takes 50 hours of OP time plus 15 comp wins in OP maps. Guess I was wrong though.


It's 15 competitive wins and 30 hours on bravo maps


----------



## BreakDown

Is there any chance valve incorporates "cache" as a regular map? i will sure miss that map from MM once bravo ends.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Is there any chance valve incorporates "cache" as a regular map? i will sure miss that map from MM once bravo ends.


I think there is a huge possibility for it to be included as a Official map. Aesthetically I think it's definitely "Valve grade".

Patch notes! Patch came out a hour ago, sorry a little late.








Quote:


> *GAMEPLAY*
> 
> Reduced fade to black time to 0.3s to better hide enemy movement when playing with "mp_forcecamera 2".
> Buy Time now lasts the entire Warmup period.
> Fixed the Defuse Kit making a pickup sound that everyone could hear when walking over it.
> In official competitive mode players now accumulate end of round money even if they are disconnected at the moment when end of round money is awarded to their teammates.
> In official competitive mode players who disconnect from the game server while alive are treated as having committed suicide and don't receive end of round money for that round.
> 
> *MAPS*
> 
> Mirage improvements based on pro feedback
> 
> Raised skybox ceiling around T spawn
> Rebuilt red building in T spawn to give more room for grenade throws
> Fixed a bug where Ts could see into Bombsite A without exposing themselves
> Added collision on tall box near CT stairs to prevent players getting onto it
> Fixed a bug where a player could get onto boxes near ladder room alone
> Added wider cover in mid, T side
> Made CT sniper window in mid taller
> Removed gaps where players could see through scaffolding in Bombsite A
> Fixed various spots where you could see through crates in Bombsite A
> Made it possible to shoot through a crate in Bombsite A
> Smoothed out movement inside Palace
> Added wider windows in Bombsite B apartment
> Fixed a bug where a player could stand on the wall outside B apartment
> Removed dark door underneath Bombsite B apartment
> Added pretty flowers
> 
> Nuke
> 
> Fixed invisible I-beam collision in hut/lobby
> 
> Inferno
> 
> Made railings on balcony near Bombsite A and CT spawn easier to see through
> 
> *UI*
> 
> Fixed the overhead Freeze Time icons not updating frequently enough to catch certain equipment changes.
> Fixed the Freeze/Invuln Time color correction being wrong if the Invuln Time was shorter than the Freeze Time length.
> Fixed Achievement icons not appearing when it displayed Achievements earned in the previous round.
> Fixed map selection button becoming inactive when Workshop maps are being updated.
> Added Inventory error message when Steam cannot access your items.
> Added item image to Delete Item confirmation.
> Contracts
> Fixed not auto-scrolling away from a blank item list.
> Fixed being able to submit without signing.
> Fixed signatures being offset from the mouse cursor.
> 
> *SPECTATING*
> 
> Reduced duration of red player damage effect.
> In GOTV the kill camera now orients so both the killer and victim are visible.
> Fixed spectator navtext no longer wrapping.
> 
> *DEMOS*
> 
> Work in progress improvements to demoui & demoplayer:
> Menus, Overview Map, Graphs, etc. now work when the demo is paused.
> Improved seeking with less particle effect, sound, and HUD spew.
> Demo Timescale slider now goes up to 10x.
> Added buttons to directly set demo timescale to 1/4x, 1/2x, 1x, 2x, 4x speeds.
> Fixed Stats Graph round columns not resetting correctly when rewinding a demo.
> Removed demoui2.
> Fixed color of weapon names not matching the actual rarity of the weapon.
> 
> *COMMUNITY*
> 
> Added server convar sv_matchend_drops_enabled for suppressing item drops at the end of tournament matches, play time is still accumulated by players and items will be awarded at the next opportunity.
> Using the game_round_end to force a specific winner now consistently increments the round number (you must still use the game_score entity to set the appropriate team score).
> Fixed a case where CT coaches would get locked into 3rd person.
> 
> *MISC*
> 
> Cached inventory icons are regenerated if Texture/Shader Detail is increased using the Options menu.
> 
> *LINUX DEDICATED SERVERS*
> 
> Updated the version of libstdc++.so.6 for Linux dedicated servers to require Glibc 2.11.
> Linux dedicated servers now upload core dumps out-of-process and more reliably.


I just want to highlight one part of this. The part that says "Added pretty flowers" lol Valve.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Buy Time now lasts the entire Warmup period.


Favorite fix in the entire patch.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Another tip would probably be not to spray, this should be common sense. Aim for head, don't move, and single or burst shots only. I normally do single for medium-long range, and bursts for short. Spray only when there's only 1 guy left or I have a Pro90.


Spraying isn't always bad. If you can control it well, you can get out a good number of shots at a reasonable range. I usually only fire single shots when most of the enemy's body is obscured and it's at long range. At medium range I usually fire a lot of rounds, and at short range sometimes I can pull off a 20 round burst that kills multiple people.


----------



## Sikkamore

Played two games after my week ban and immediately regained my MGE rank :3 yay! Telling the girlfriend that she can wait for a bit from now on though lol


----------



## AlDyer

Guys I just discovered Faceit. It is way better than the built-in "official" MM. 128 Tick, easy to setup and free! For me it is the best MM, because ESEA costs money. And I'm not getting paid to do this hahaha. You can also win prizes etc. Just saying, if you wanted a better alternative for the built in crap


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Only the deagle is one shot when players have Head armor. P250 does 99 dmg unless the gun is literally touching his head.
> Don't believe so, but I never play with bots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can figure that out for you.


It doesn't have to be touching the head, probably within 3 meters or closer so, the Five-Seven is also capable of one shotting with head armor.


----------



## dmasteR

So I'm playing MM, and I end up losing my Global Elite after this match......


sigh... I literally can't keep my Global Elite for more than a few days every time...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> So I'm playing MM, and I end up losing my Global Elite after this match......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh... I literally can't keep my Global Elite for more than a few days every time...


Thank your teammates, you did good that game. 7/25, how can you feel bad about yourself deranking if 2 of your teammates went that low...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thank your teammates, you did good that game. 7/25, how can you feel bad about yourself deranking if 2 of your teammates went that low...


Unfortunately, if I don't play cheaters, I always get 2-3 players who never get more than 10 kills and I end up getting 40-50+ kills. If I play against cheaters, well we don't stand a chance anyways....

The life of Global Elite...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Guys I just discovered Faceit. It is way better than the built-in "official" MM. 128 Tick, easy to setup and free! For me it is the best MM, because ESEA costs money. And I'm not getting paid to do this hahaha. You can also win prizes etc. Just saying, if you wanted a better alternative for the built in crap


Not an option in North America. FaceIT is mainly for Europeans.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thank your teammates, you did good that game. 7/25, how can you feel bad about yourself deranking if 2 of your teammates went that low...
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, if I don't play cheaters, I always get 2-3 players who never get more than 10 kills and I end up getting 40-50+ kills. If I play against cheaters, well we don't stand a chance anyways....
> 
> The life of Global Elite...
Click to expand...

I've played a lot with my friends who we normally form a premade team of 2-4, whenever we have a cheater on our team, we leave instantly. I hate cheaters and all of us can't agree with getting a win because there was a hacker in our team.







I feel you though, that must suck because GE is plagued with hackers and since hackers aren't caught too well in CSGO, they'll always be in the top so probably 70% of the games you'll play will have a hacker in it in GE MM.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> So I'm playing MM, and I end up losing my Global Elite after this match......
> 
> 
> sigh... I literally can't keep my Global Elite for more than a few days every time...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unfortunately, if I don't play cheaters, I always get 2-3 players who never get more than 10 kills and I end up getting 40-50+ kills. If I play against cheaters, well we don't stand a chance anyways....
> 
> The life of Global Elite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an option in North America. FaceIT is mainly for Europeans.


Yeah. This is why you ideally shouldn't lobby alone. Always with teammates. But then it so happens that you lobby with teammates, against the guys who ended up at the Beat It APAC qualifier final. And still derank.



This game made me derank. Which sucked.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I don't play Comp much, but I have never come across any obvious hackers in it.

I'm probably too low of a rank though for that to happen.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unfortunately, if I don't play cheaters, I always get 2-3 players who never get more than 10 kills and I end up getting 40-50+ kills. If I play against cheaters, well we don't stand a chance anyways....
> 
> The life of Global Elite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an option in North America. FaceIT is mainly for Europeans.


How common are cheaters these days?

I haven't seen any in months. I haven't even seen anyone who seemed like they might have been wallhacking or just really lucky.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Out here in SEA, there are plenty of them. Pretty obvious too, especially when you look at the GOTV demos later ( thank Valve for that functionality ), but reporting doesn't do much. Oh well.


----------



## Sikkamore

I have a question for everyone...

If 3 Brazilians with ~300 ping are on my team and the enemy team is from the West coast and they chose an East coast server (they said that during warm up), would that create some off timings? I found I couldn't hit anything until the second half when I tried compensating.


----------



## Shanenanigans

CSGO has become a little like Halo 1 PC in the regard where you kinda have to lead on players a little bit to have your shot reg, if they're running. I imagine you'd get ~40-50ms on East, and the West guys would get ~90-100ms so hit registration gets very hit or miss on 64tick.

It's like me playing against Japanese guys on a Singaporean server, both at 120ms or so. Becomes very hard for me. But even in Source days when I played West ( used to live in VA ) and it was 90-100ms, I do remember a contra match that was so bad for me. At 100 tick before the engine update. I don't think the lag compensation engine is good at all. I've had better reg in Battlefield and even UT, where it's all pervasive.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> CSGO has become a little like Halo 1 PC in the regard where you kinda have to lead on players a little bit to have your shot reg, if they're running. I imagine you'd get ~40-50ms on East, and the West guys would get ~90-100ms so hit registration gets very hit or miss on 64tick.
> 
> It's like me playing against Japanese guys on a Singaporean server, both at 120ms or so. Becomes very hard for me. But even in Source days when I played West ( used to live in VA ) and it was 90-100ms, I do remember a contra match that was so bad for me. At 100 tick before the engine update. I don't think the lag compensation engine is good at all. I've had better reg in Battlefield and even UT, where it's all pervasive.


Even when the enemy was standing still I felt like I should've had headshots (my aim has gotten REALLY good) but I'd die and it would say I didn't even hit the dude lol

But I'm glad someone else has experience with that issue. I thought maybe it was a bad game until the second half.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> So I'm playing MM, and I end up losing my Global Elite after this match......
> 
> 
> sigh... I literally can't keep my Global Elite for more than a few days every time...


I played with Primo and he was decent, sorry about the crappy team mates. Its quite sad when an mg2 does a lot better against eagles/smfc's/dmg. =/ I really sometimes wonder how some people ever make it to DMG+ the way they play. On the other hand some people up there are extremely good, at least in comparison to the people I've played against. Been playing against quite a few DMG's lately and doing quite well, usually winning. Some of them aim worse than I did at Silver 4 and it surprises me how they even got that high up. I understand there is a huge disparity in terms of skill at that level though. Some are good enough to easily play IM+ and others are probably on my skill. Which is extremely low.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> CSGO has become a little like Halo 1 PC in the regard where you kinda have to lead on players a little bit to have your shot reg, if they're running. I imagine you'd get ~40-50ms on East, and the West guys would get ~90-100ms so hit registration gets very hit or miss on 64tick.
> 
> It's like me playing against Japanese guys on a Singaporean server, both at 120ms or so. Becomes very hard for me. But even in Source days when I played West ( used to live in VA ) and it was 90-100ms, I do remember a contra match that was so bad for me. At 100 tick before the engine update. I don't think the lag compensation engine is good at all. I've had better reg in Battlefield and even UT, where it's all pervasive.


Yeah there have been several nasty quality valve servers lately. Had to report 2-3 easily this weekend. The other ones have just been passable. Usually I get 90-100 if its a good day and the past few games I ALWAYS have a match where for whatever reason get 180-200 the entire match. There isn't any jitter/loss/choke its just the sever goes to complete crap for whatever reason. It even happens to people I know who have good internet. Their net isn't as bad as my mine, since it is horrible to start with, though the latency greatly rises for everyone. It sucks.

For some reason I've never had that much lag and such while playing bf3. I turned up the network smoothing quite a bit(not sure on exact value) and I don't have much problem with my horrible net, and no one has ever complained. Sure I sometimes kill/die around corners but it seems like just as much as others do.

I really hate the quality of MM servers(plus I always get 90+ ping. *VOLVO WHY NO SERVERS IN ILLINOIS?!!!*) and I would totally used 3rd party but I am defiantly not good enough. Thats the only way to get to play on chi servers since irc etc is dead. I would use leetway but that died in the U.S. and altpug doesn't have chicago servers. Stupid internet!


----------



## Swag

Cheaters are exponential. They start off at a couple present in lower ranks and as you progress through the ranks, it increases at an exponential rate.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Cheaters are exponential. They start off at a couple present in lower ranks and as you progress through the ranks, it increases at an exponential rate.


I'm at double AK and I haven't seen a cheater in at least 100 games. At least, I haven't seen one that was obvious enough to call.

Also, I don't think that's how exponential functions work.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Cheaters are exponential. They start off at a couple present in lower ranks and as you progress through the ranks, it increases at an exponential rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at double AK and I haven't seen a cheater in at least 100 games. At least, I haven't seen one that was obvious enough to call.
> 
> Also, I don't think that's how exponential functions work.
Click to expand...

You start with 2, then it goes to 4, then it goes to 8, then it goes to 16, then it goes to 32, and so on. Exponential growth. What I was trying to get at is, at Rank 1, you have 2 and as you go up one rank, it doubles.


----------



## BreakDown

At the low rank of gold nova 3, with nearly 50 wins ive only found one cheater, but i guess that cheaters rank up quick and make it to the top ranks, they dont linger on the lower ranks for too long.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> At the low rank of gold nova 3, with nearly 50 wins ive only found one cheater, but i guess that cheaters rank up quick and make it to the top ranks, they dont linger on the lower ranks for too long.


Yea, that's why Global Elite is probably flooded with hackers everywhere. I feel for dMaster because the few times I encounter a hacker, I get mad at why would they even do it. It just doesn't make sense to me, what's the point in hacking if it's not really you. And, I see so many hackers MM alone.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You start with 2, then it goes to 4, then it goes to 8, then it goes to 16, then it goes to 32, and so on. Exponential growth. What I was trying to get at is, at Rank 1, you have 2 and as you go up one rank, it doubles.


Why would it double?

I get why there would be more cheaters at higher ranks because they've been doing it long enough to not be obvious enough to get banned, but I don't see it being exponential.


----------



## Swag

I didn't really mean it to be completely exponential. I meant it as that as you progress the ranks, you're almost always going to definitely run into more hackers as opposed to your time in lower ranks.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really mean it to be completely exponential. I meant it as that as you progress the ranks, you're almost always going to definitely run into more hackers as opposed to your time in lower ranks.


What rank are you at? Where are people finding all of these hackers?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really mean it to be completely exponential. I meant it as that as you progress the ranks, you're almost always going to definitely run into more hackers as opposed to your time in lower ranks.
> 
> 
> 
> What rank are you at? Where are people finding all of these hackers?
Click to expand...

Distinguished and Eagle, I switch between the two now, and I do get to Eagle Master when my friends decide to go complete competitive. I don't run into a lot of hackers but I do run into them more up in this level versus when I was in Nova ranks. Like a lot more, at least 1 hacker in 10 games which might seem a little but it actually is a lot. I've had a day 3 weeks ago where we ran into 3 games out of our 5 that had a hacker.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Distinguished and Eagle, I switch between the two now, and I do get to Eagle Master when my friends decide to go complete competitive. I don't run into a lot of hackers but I do run into them more up in this level versus when I was in Nova ranks. Like a lot more, at least 1 hacker in 10 games which might seem a little but it actually is a lot. I've had a day 3 weeks ago where we ran into 3 games out of our 5 that had a hacker.


I'm one or two ranks below you and I haven't seen a hacker in forever. I think it's more confirmation bias than anything.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm one or two ranks below you and I haven't seen a hacker in forever. I think it's more confirmation bias than anything.


The lowest rank I've been was Master Guardian II when I first came back to this game, match making between MG2 and SMFC with around 110 wins, I've probably seen 8 confirmed cheaters, and probably 10 that were very suspicious.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What rank are you at? Where are people finding all of these hackers?


Fluctuate between Global Elite and Supreme Master First Class. Definitely not one to just call cheaters because they're better than me, but when I end up looking up their profile on ESEA and they're not good it's a rather obvious giveaway.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fluctuate between Global Elite and Supreme Master First Class. Definitely not one to just call cheaters because they're better than me, but when I end up looking up their profile on ESEA and they're not good it's a rather obvious giveaway.


5 RWS, to bad ring0 isn't detected by VAC, pretty easy to tell if you can see their ESEA Profile compared to their MM performance.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 5 RWS, to bad ring0 isn't detected by VAC, pretty easy to tell if you can see their ESEA Profile compared to their MM performance.


Wait, who has 5RWS lol.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Wait, who has 5RWS lol.


I was just making an exaggeration that people who do really good in MM but suck in ESEA, REALLY suck in ESEA.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I was just making an exaggeration that people who do really good in MM but suck in ESEA, REALLY suck in ESEA.


Yep, that's exactly what I was talking about.

ESEA's been doing a lot of bans lately.

Hitman a ESEA-Invite player was banned last night. Dynamo has now been removed from ESEA-Invite.

http://news.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=13331


----------



## NateST

Yep, King gaming got two or three players banned as well.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Yep, King gaming got two or three players banned as well.


All of them were pretty blatant. ForgiveN would constantly shoot people through smoke, and durty got good overnight.

More bans to come though, which will be interesting.
Quote:


> Torbull
> We never discuss how the anti-cheat system works, but we also have said in the past that we often delay bans to better understand how cheats work and to detect as many people as possible using that cheat versus catching the first guy that comes in with it.
> 
> We will continue to do delayed bans, but now that our new AC team is up and running, we expect a more steady stream of bans versus massive (overdue) ban waves.


Can't wait for man bans...!


----------



## NateST

In b4 desi.


----------



## Aventadoor

I just started playing CS after 4 years. I really enjoy it, but I cant find a comfy resolution/settings...
What would you guys recommend as base settings?
Obviously my monitor isent optimal, but im getting a 144hz soon


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I just started playing CS after 4 years. I really enjoy it, but I cant find a comfy resolution/settings...
> What would you guys recommend as base settings?
> Obviously my monitor isent optimal, but im getting a 144hz soon


Doesn't matter what resolution you use. There's tons of good players who use low resolutions like 800x600 all the way to 1920 x 1080.

Sensitivity, well you need to make sure this is comfortable for you. What is your sensitivity? (In game sensitivity, DPI, Windows sensitivity)


----------



## Aventadoor

I have a Kana V2, and the steelseries engine cant find the mice... So I belive im around 800dpi on the mice. 1.38 in-game, 6/11 windows sensitivity.

Idk I feel everything is so small with 1920x1080 and 2560x1440. I guess im one of those who like 4:3..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I have a Kana V2, and the steelseries engine cant find the mice... So I belive im around 800dpi on the mice. 1.38 in-game, 6/11 windows sensitivity.
> 
> Idk I feel everything is so small with 1920x1080 and 2560x1440. I guess im one of those who like 4:3..


Sensitivity seems fine. I suggest you just start Deathmatching a lot to get your aim down.

If you're from North America here's some IP's for you.

23.19.172.136:27015 Netcode HS only DM

23.19.172.136:27015 AIM Map DM


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, that's exactly what I was talking about.
> 
> ESEA's been doing a lot of bans lately.
> 
> Hitman a ESEA-Invite player was banned last night. Dynamo has now been removed from ESEA-Invite.
> 
> http://news.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=13331


I kinda feel bad for the rest of his team, I am assuming they're clean, and I've dm'd with a few of them before and they seemed to be nice people. I also love how his profile says: " Thinking I cheat wont make you a better player." Only turns out that he actually cheats. Tbh never really heard of him before this, guess I don't follow the entire depth of the scene that well. As a side note I also have my opinion that all this drama that comes with this stuff(also see: tweeday/kazakh knife) is so damn stupid, like really?! I get he cheated and that sucks for people who wasted their time when they played legit and so forth. As for all this witch hunt crap... cmon are we seriously going to act like children?

I know this might be taking it too far and its off topic... but does anyone think that there are "known" cheaters that play in NA leagues, as in people who run them actually believe they cheat, and not just stupid accusations in game and their profile? I've seen this brought up on various forums, ofc its speculation, and maybe not the best idea to think so(not accusing anyone what so ever) but could there be cheaters that get away with it for whatever reason? Hell I think there was that thread on reddit/HLTV awhile back about cheaters and how some were unbanned in a really short while(when many in the community doubted their legitimacy) when others got a response? tl;dr favoritism in the community helps hide "known" cheaters? Kupperz(I think?) had that thread on reddit about perhaps being falsely banned in a sense being a "trade"(my words) for an actual cheater? Dunno so much crap in the NA scene.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I just started playing CS after 4 years. I really enjoy it, but I cant find a comfy resolution/settings...
> What would you guys recommend as base settings?
> Obviously my monitor isent optimal, but im getting a 144hz soon


At this moment I play with an 1152x864 res, 400dpi, 1.25 ig, and rawinput_1(kinzu v2 as well), 75hz. Do whatever you like best when it comes to binds etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Sensitivity seems fine. I suggest you just start Deathmatching a lot to get your aim down.
> 
> If you're from North America here's some IP's for you.
> 
> 23.19.172.136:27015 Netcode HS only DM
> 
> 23.19.172.136:27015 AIM Map DM


That HS server is crazy.



I had tab unbind and at the end I was kinda surprised I did that "good". Usually I do something like 105-67 ish on normal dm if I am warmed up. I've played on the netcode servers and they probably have some of the highest skill level across any other dm type server I've played on. Seriously play on these if you want to get better. Personally I usually stick with VPP dm and abm aim maps due to the fact I get a more stable 60-80 ping, on netcode I get higher with a lot more choke. There is also azclan, decent skill level, except the var can be consistently 4-6(bad quality), and with not many people playing.

Also in my experience the netcode aim map dm has a much more standard selection of maps in comparison to other aim servers.

dmasteR, just curious since you play main and seem quite good(seriously, holding 11+ rws in scrims/main is damn good imo) what is your opinion on how people dm? There have been some write ups by people who played at main level or higher in NA/EU saying that you should play dm like a normal match: peeking everything, checking spots, playing it slow. Others say that you should just relax, aim for heads and use 1-3 bullet series. Doing so while working on stutter stepping etc. Some even claim to do that while having no sound and listening to music. I guess its to have more awareness from the hud/misc cues like where your getting shot from, logical positions they could be... instead of relying on using sound. What is your opinion on how someone should use dm to improve and get to higher levels. Obviously playing 5v5 is extremely important as well. Thanks if you see this and decide to answer!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> I kinda feel bad for the rest of his team, I am assuming they're clean, and I've dm'd with a few of them before and they seemed to be nice people. I also love how his profile says: " Thinking I cheat wont make you a better player." Only turns out that he actually cheats. Tbh never really heard of him before this, guess I don't follow the entire depth of the scene that well. As a side note I also have my opinion that all this drama that comes with this stuff(also see: tweeday/kazakh knife) is so damn stupid, like really?! I get he cheated and that sucks for people who wasted their time when they played legit and so forth. As for all this witch hunt crap... cmon are we seriously going to act like children?
> 
> I know this might be taking it too far and its off topic... but does anyone think that there are "known" cheaters that play in NA leagues, as in people who run them actually believe they cheat, and not just stupid accusations in game and their profile? I've seen this brought up on various forums, ofc its speculation, and maybe not the best idea to think so(not accusing anyone what so ever) but could there be cheaters that get away with it for whatever reason? Hell I think there was that thread on reddit/HLTV awhile back about cheaters and how some were unbanned in a really short while(when many in the community doubted their legitimacy) when others got a response? tl;dr favoritism in the community helps hide "known" cheaters? Kupperz(I think?) had that thread on reddit about perhaps being falsely banned in a sense being a "trade"(my words) for an actual cheater? Dunno so much crap in the NA scene.
> At this moment I play with an 1152x864 res, 400dpi, 1.25 ig, and rawinput_1(kinzu v2 as well), 75hz. Do whatever you like best when it comes to binds etc.
> That HS server is crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I had tab unbind and at the end I was kinda surprised I did that "good". Usually I do something like 105-67 ish on normal dm if I am warmed up. I've played on the netcode servers and they probably have some of the highest skill level across any other dm type server I've played on. Seriously play on these if you want to get better. Personally I usually stick with VPP dm and abm aim maps due to the fact I get a more stable 60-80 ping, on netcode I get higher with a lot more choke. There is also azclan, decent skill level, except the var can be consistently 4-6(bad quality), and with not many people playing.
> 
> Also in my experience the netcode aim map dm has a much more standard selection of maps in comparison to other aim servers.
> 
> dmasteR, just curious since you play main and seem quite good(seriously, holding 11+ rws in scrims/main is damn good imo) what is your opinion on how people dm? There have been some write ups by people who played at main level or higher in NA/EU saying that you should play dm like a normal match: peeking everything, checking spots, playing it slow. Others say that you should just relax, aim for heads and use 1-3 bullet series. Doing so while working on stutter stepping etc. Some even claim to do that while having no sound and listening to music. I guess its to have more awareness from the hud/misc cues like where your getting shot from, logical positions they could be... instead of relying on using sound. What is your opinion on how someone should use dm to improve and get to higher levels. Obviously playing 5v5 is extremely important as well. Thanks if you see this and decide to answer!


I can't say I ever thought kupperz cheated, but the fact that he still hasn't been unbanned is rather suspicious. Lets be honest, the majority who cheat are going to tell you they don't. Go to your local jail, and tell me how many are going to admit they're guilty.....

I personally always turn off my sound when I Deathmatch, and typically will play music as well. The few times I do not DM with music is when I'm having a conversation with someone. I refuse to play deathmatch with sound, I don't find it very beneficial when your sound is on, and all you're doing is listening to people run around and you end up prefiring corners to kill them. That's just not realistic when you're playing scrims/matches.

You're absolutely correct. Seeing bullet tracers, using your HUD, and being aware of whats happening around you is what builds game sense. Now, don't get me wrong, sound is extremely important, but the whole point of deathmatch is to build your aim, and awareness. Once you have good aim, you'll just need to scrim to get down positioning, and how to react in certain situations (game sense).

Thanks imok! I'm actually holding some insane stats this season in Main. Most frags, assists, 1vs2's, 1vs1's, and was holding the most AK frags (#2 now I believe).









HS only servers are perfect for getting your reaction/aim down. Another thing you'll end up doing more is tapping at the heads! It's great practice for anyone.

Keep the questions rolling when ever anyone here has a question, I'll be glad to answer any questions!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I personally always turn off my sound when I Deathmatch, and typically will play music as well. The few times I do not DM with music is when I'm having a conversation with someone. I refuse to play deathmatch with sound, I don't find it very beneficial when your sound is on, and all you're doing is listening to people run around and you end up prefiring corners to kill them. That's just not realistic when you're playing scrims/matches.


I usually play DM with something else in the background, like music or a video or something like that. Deathmatch is annoying if you can't hear gunfire because you often end up getting shot in the back.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I can't say I ever thought kupperz cheated, but the fact that he still hasn't been unbanned is rather suspicious. Lets be honest, the majority who cheat are going to tell you they don't. Go to your local jail, and tell me how many are going to admit they're guilty.....


Speaking of cheaters, you think mosbeck is one? I expected him to be the banned Invite player as he's the most universal one seen by the CS:GO community as a cheater.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Speaking of cheaters, you think mosbeck is one? I expected him to be the banned Invite player as he's the most universal one seen by the CS:GO community as a cheater.


Honestly, not sure. The cheats these days are extremely sophisticated and will make players look legit. They're getting to the point, that watching a demo, just isn't enough and is a extremely poor way of telling if someone is cheating.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly, not sure. The cheats these days are extremely sophisticated and will make players look legit. They're getting to the point, that watching a demo, just isn't enough and is a extremely poor way of telling if someone is cheating.


Well, it bans the idiots. One guy on a demo I saw fired a single shot with his dualies through the wall next to squeaky, on nuke, and headshotted a guy standing next to redbox. Other than that, the guy looked like he was fairly legit but really lucky.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, it bans the idiots. One guy on a demo I saw fired a single shot with his dualies through the wall next to squeaky, on nuke, and headshotted a guy standing next to redbox. Other than that, the guy looked like he was fairly legit but really lucky.


I'm talking more specifically about those who are cheating in Leagues online like ESL/ESEA etc. Typically people aren't that blatant in Leagues.









Anyone excited for MSI Beat It this weekend, and then DreamHack for 250K dollars the following weekend!? I'm stoked!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm talking more specifically about those who are cheating in Leagues online like ESL/ESEA etc. Typically people aren't that blatant in Leagues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone excited for MSI Beat It this weekend, and then DreamHack for 250K dollars the following weekend!? I'm stoked!


It would be really funny if some "pro" did something like that by accident in a league game.

"Oh, I just happened to accidentally do a snap shot one-dink to the enemy half way across the map though a wall and smoke."


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It would be really funny if some "pro" did something like that by accident in a league game.
> 
> "Oh, I just happened to accidentally do a snap shot one-dink to the enemy half way across the map though a wall and smoke."


Ever seen this?



This was n0thing on LAN. Was seriously insane reflex shot that some users would think is a aimbot.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Alright. I'm pretty noob when it comes to CS:GO. I'm ranked Silver 4...I think. What are some popular strategies when it comes to popular maps on Competitive. And what's an HS server?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ever seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> This was n0thing on LAN. Was seriously insane reflex shot that some users would think is a aimbot.


Considering the crazy shots I've seen that were on LAN, I can see people calling cheats if the shots were made online. Like the floor shots to lower in Nuke for example.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I've gotten crazy shots online, but my craziest shots were ALWAYS on LAN. But yeah, as for cheaters, well, it is getting harder to find them. Only way right now is to play them at LAN. But then a new episode of TVs top series of LAN Dodgers airs. Oh well.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Alright. I'm pretty noob when it comes to CS:GO. I'm ranked Silver 4...I think. What are some popular strategies when it comes to popular maps on Competitive. And what's an HS server?


Headshot only server. Basically, only way to kill someone is with a headshot. In terms of map strategies, I suggest you watch CS:GO matches from ESL/ESEA Invite.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Alright. I'm pretty noob when it comes to CS:GO. I'm ranked Silver 4...I think. What are some popular strategies when it comes to popular maps on Competitive. And what's an HS server?


If you're at silver 4, you really just need to work on your aim and you will most likely do much better.

In terms of strategies, you basically just have to watch pro games and see how they move around the map. It's not as much as seeing where they rush or defend, but also how they rotate and change their plans when people die.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I can't say I ever thought kupperz cheated, but the fact that he still hasn't been unbanned is rather suspicious. Lets be honest, the majority who cheat are going to tell you they don't. Go to your local jail, and tell me how many are going to admit they're guilty.....
> 
> Thanks imok! I'm actually holding some insane stats this season in Main. Most frags, assists, 1vs2's, 1vs1's, and was holding the most AK frags (#2 now I believe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS only servers are perfect for getting your reaction/aim down. Another thing you'll end up doing more is tapping at the heads! It's great practice for anyone.


Yeah I know, it just seems like a lot of people on reddit(we obviously know how this goes) were defending him, even people like Ryu. Yeah I was looking at your stats and they're quite impressive, probably because its not pugs. Just get roca or shroud level aim and go win invite







Speaking of roca, DTI seems to be doing extremely well in open so far. Kinda makes sense given that roster. Also thanks for your opinion on deathmatching.

As for the HSmod server I am still kind of undecided if I really like it. Last night I went 174-143 or something like that. I dunno. I don't really like the idea of it being FFA instead of just typical HS only dm. Basically a lot of the time you spawn and have to hold down an area for awhile since a lot of people are always spawning around you. Well, that's what I do at least, being that it would be so much turning on my low sens. At the same time I feel like its given me the ability to get used to taking more advantage of my qck+.

The one other aspect I am kinda undecided on is how people play on that server. Obviously the skill level is pretty decent but it seems like they play even more different than the standard dm(not like it matters, no one really plays dm like they would a match)... but people kinda stand still more just to get the hs's, some people even spray just to get it. I guess there is less strafing from a lot of people(if you get much of a chance even, some crazy reactions) and more standing still. At times I feel like its easier to get a HS on there versus normal dm.

In the end Ill probably keep playing on it despite the lag because there are some very skilled people on there(daze was on the first round I played on there) and it does get your overall ingame reactions up and used to aiming heads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm talking more specifically about those who are cheating in Leagues online like ESL/ESEA etc. Typically people aren't that blatant in Leagues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone excited for MSI Beat It this weekend, and then DreamHack for 250K dollars the following weekend!? I'm stoked!


I might tune in for MSI beat it, though isn't DH the same weekend as thanksgiving?! If so Ill be in the middle of nowhere Michigan without an internet connection. Unless I find my Verizon LTE thingy that would let me online. Except that is like $50 for 3gb of bandwidth. The connection is better than my own but I don't know if its worth $50 to maybe watch half(dunno how long that would last watching streams) and the chance to get those drops.

OMG I WONT BE ABLE TO GET THE SPESHUAL DROPS!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*


I don't know exactly how it works but you get the drops when watching the stream with your twitch account linked with your steam? If so leave your computer on with the stream and hopefully you have got some drops when back home.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

It seems to me the "special" drops are just cheap camos with a dreamhack sticker slapped on it.

If this is the case, I'll probably sell mine in a heartbeat, if get 2 or more though, I'll probably keep atleast one. Although I doubt I'll even get more than one, hell, I could even not get any at all.


----------



## BreakDown

which stream do i have to watch to be eligible for skins?


----------



## Aventadoor

I'm really struggling to get headshots, obviously my aim isent that good, but still... At short B as CT, I often stand behind the box looking into the tunnel, but they manage to headshot me







Oh well, ive just started playing CS:GO!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I'm really struggling to get headshots, obviously my aim isent that good, but still... At short B as CT, I often stand behind the box looking into the tunnel, but they manage to headshot me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, ive just started playing CS:GO!


Give it time and deathmatch servers, or play against really good people for awhile, even hackers.

Back in the days when I was absolutely terrible at FPS games. I had a copy of Cod4 and I could only play on one server at the time. Since PB was disabled, rampant hackers were always on. Playing against them made me better in the long run.


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah, ive defently become better, I used to get killed really easy.

Ive decided to play 4:3 1024 res as I like when people are easier to hit!
I also run the other settings at max, but idk if I should run vsync or not?


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/11703-verygames-to-shut-down

What sad news. Wonder what organization will pick them up?


----------



## BreakDown

Sad news about VG, hope they form a new team soon, however i would love to see scream join astrana dragons.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Sad news about VG, hope they form a new team soon, however i would love to see scream join astrana dragons.


Communication issues.

The team is still gonna be the same five. It's just that the Very Games sponsor/organization will be closing. They just need to find a new sponsor/organization.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/11703-verygames-to-shut-down
> 
> What sad news. Wonder what organization will pick them up?


I really hope it's EG. They could use a EU CS:GO team. And they have yachtloads of money too.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Sad news about VG, hope they form a new team soon, however i would love to see scream join astrana dragons.


I want to see Edward and Markeloff back to Na'Vi. Maybe GuardiaN or Fox to AD to fill for Markeloff.


----------



## Swag

@dmasteR
Hey, can you post a screenie of your Advanced Video Settings?

I want to see because I have 3 680s in my system and whenever I play CSGO, I only use my middle main monitor and I still get frame jumps here and there. Not lag jumps but just random frame jumps.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I want to see Edward and Markeloff back to Na'Vi. Maybe GuardiaN or Fox to AD to fill for Markeloff.


did markeloff leave AD?

edit: now i understood your sentence, nvm.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> @dmasteR
> Hey, can you post a screenie of your Advanced Video Settings?
> 
> I want to see because I have 3 680s in my system and whenever I play CSGO, I only use my middle main monitor and I still get frame jumps here and there. Not lag jumps but just random frame jumps.


I suggest turning off SLI if you haven't already to see if that fixes your issue. Never been a huge fan of multiple cards because it adds latency.











There ya go :]


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> @dmasteR
> Hey, can you post a screenie of your Advanced Video Settings?
> 
> I want to see because I have 3 680s in my system and whenever I play CSGO, I only use my middle main monitor and I still get frame jumps here and there. Not lag jumps but just random frame jumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest turning off SLI if you haven't already to see if that fixes your issue. Never been a huge fan of multiple cards because it adds latency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go :]
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!








I did already disable SLI, it's just annoying that I start jumping in some moments when I'm in competitive MM. Those tiny moments can end up killing me. It especially goes crazy when I'm near smoke.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I suggest turning off SLI if you haven't already to see if that fixes your issue. Never been a huge fan of multiple cards because it adds latency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go :]


Completely unrelated to the requester's post, but I'm surprised to see all the graphics on low. I see you are running on a 7970 + i5 (similar setup to mine). Do you think the gameplay is smoother with the lowest settings? Personally I think CS:GO looks great with everything turned up, but I'm interested to see if it would make for better player performance to lower everything. I do get between 80-150 fps in CS:GO, and unfortunately my monitor is 60hz, so I do see some screen tearing if I start to erratically shake my mouse.

Summed up, my question is; do you notice a significant advantage for playing with low settings vs high settings? Even with a machine that is overkill for any settings allowed by that game?

EDIT: However, if that screenshot is from your MBP, well that explains it all


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I suggest turning off SLI if you haven't already to see if that fixes your issue. Never been a huge fan of multiple cards because it adds latency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go :]
> 
> 
> 
> Completely unrelated to the requester's post, but I'm surprised to see all the graphics on low. I see you are running on a 7970 + i5 (similar setup to mine). Do you think the gameplay is smoother with the lowest settings? Personally I think CS:GO looks great with everything turned up, but I'm interested to see if it would make for better player performance to lower everything. I do get between 80-150 fps in CS:GO, and unfortunately my monitor is 60hz, so I do see some screen tearing if I start to erratically shake my mouse.
> 
> Summed up, my question is; do you notice a significant advantage for playing with low settings vs high settings? Even with a machine that is overkill for any settings allowed by that game?
Click to expand...

A lot of players play on low settings because it is smoother and in addition to that, old habits. In CS 1.6, lower settings resulted in bigger hit boxes, it doesn't work like that in CSGO but I still prefer lower settings. Less things going on in my screen means I can focus on aiming properly rather than get distracted with dumb flare effects.


----------



## LDV617

The hitboxes comment is very interesting. I never got to really enjoy 1.6 (my father played with his office mates and co-workers.) I got to play with them sometimes, but wasn't playing "_real_" CS, with teamwork / roles / strategy and all that jazz.

I personally love how CS:GO pulls you in and completely immerses you in the game, gives me more adrenaline than BF3 and doesn't look nearly as realistic. That being said, I think the graphics on high/ultra make it much more immersive. I will experiment more with Low settings this weekend


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Completely unrelated to the requester's post, but I'm surprised to see all the graphics on low. I see you are running on a 7970 + i5 (similar setup to mine). Do you think the gameplay is smoother with the lowest settings? Personally I think CS:GO looks great with everything turned up, but I'm interested to see if it would make for better player performance to lower everything. I do get between 80-150 fps in CS:GO, and unfortunately my monitor is 60hz, so I do see some screen tearing if I start to erratically shake my mouse.
> 
> Summed up, my question is; do you notice a significant advantage for playing with low settings vs high settings? Even with a machine that is overkill for any settings allowed by that game?
> 
> EDIT: However, if that screenshot is from your MBP, well that explains it all


Lower settings means Less deviation in FPS.

My FPS hovers in the 500-600 range in game, just the way I like it. You should really aim at having FPS above 128 constant though. Although MM doesn't have 128 tick servers, but a lot of Community DeathMatch servers do!

Got my Global Elite back in 3 games of MM after I lost it the other day.









I play low settings though in almost all my games. Just feels "right". I didn't buy a i7 and 7970 to play games at max anyways. I want it for the FPS!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> The hitboxes comment is very interesting. I never got to really enjoy 1.6 (my father played with his office mates and co-workers.) I got to play with them sometimes, but wasn't playing "_real_" CS, with teamwork / roles / strategy and all that jazz.
> 
> I personally love how CS:GO pulls you in and completely immerses you in the game, gives me more adrenaline than BF3 and doesn't look nearly as realistic. That being said, I think the graphics on high/ultra make it much more immersive. I will experiment more with Low settings this weekend


No health regeneration is my favorite aspect. Also, CS is more about having calm shooting rather than reacting to someone popping up in your screen. Just because you have the first shot and he doesn't turn until you shoot twice doesn't mean you win the battle. A well aimed shot by the guy to your head means you die first.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I suggest turning off SLI if you haven't already to see if that fixes your issue. Never been a huge fan of multiple cards because it adds latency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go :]


Why no MSAA? MSAA seems to make everything a bit sharper.

edit: the mouse does seem a little more responsive or faster or something without AA. Weird.

They seem to have fixed SLI. I haven't had any problems in a while. They fixed the stutter issue I was having with dual monitors.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why no MSAA? MSAA seems to make everything a bit sharper.
> 
> They seem to have fixed SLI. I haven't had any problems in a while. They fixed the stutter issue I was having with dual monitors.


MSAA introduces too much input lag for my taste.

I only use Anisotropic Filtering at 8x to make things more clear, since I play at 1280 x 960.

EDIT:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/403269420623343616%5B%2FURL for a chance to get prizes![/QUOTE]


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> MSAA introduces too much input lag for my taste.
> 
> I only use Anisotropic Filtering at 8x to make things more clear, since I play at 1280 x 960.


It's so weird that MSAA introduces lag. I don't understand why it would, if you are drawing 200+ frames per second anyway. I get why something like V-sync would add lag, and I sort of understand why getting 250 FPS feels more responsive than 150 FPS, but this AA thing is just bizarre.

Are there any other settings that unexpectedly increase lag?

Why are your shadows and effects at low?


----------



## Sikkamore

I downloaded my most recent match. Where do I go to retrieve it so I can share it for you pro players?!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Patch notes!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Release Notes for 11/20/2013

[MISC]
- Added DreamHack 2013 tab in watch panel. This is the hud to watch and download all the games.
- Added a panel to the spectator UI that shows the event logo, spectator number and viewer item drops during freeze time of an event.
- Added a convar sv_matchpause_auto_5v5, when enabled will track if less than 5 human players are connected on either team and will pause match during nearest freezetime, and will automatically unpause when all 5 players are connected on both teams.
- Spectators of competitive games can now access their inventory.
- Fixed ADR showing the value from the previous half on round 1 of the second half.
- Fixed case where a data series could exceed the chart range.
- Grenade collision with doors is not affected when the grenade kills a chicken.
- Players can no longer throw weapons through displacement surfaces.


----------



## LDV617

Does anyone have experience with the replay editor? I have a sweet game winning round I'd like to post but have no idea how to use the terribad GUI. Should I just watch the replay and fraps while watching? lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It's so weird that MSAA introduces lag. I don't understand why it would, if you are drawing 200+ frames per second anyway. I get why something like V-sync would add lag, and I sort of understand why getting 250 FPS feels more responsive than 150 FPS, but this AA thing is just bizarre.
> 
> Are there any other settings that unexpectedly increase lag?
> 
> Why are your shadows and effects at low?


Not every LAN computer is able to handle these settings at high, etc. I keep them low to have a consistent gameplay when at LAN's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I downloaded my most recent match. Where do I go to retrieve it so I can share it for you pro players?!


You need to find the demo in your CS:GO folder. When you click download, open up console and it will say something like.
Quote:


> MatchInfo Download prepared replays/match730_002973325343418076870_0167979831_123.dem.info...


Find that file name in your CS:GO folder. Upload it :]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Patch notes!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Release Notes for 11/20/2013
> 
> [MISC]
> - Added DreamHack 2013 tab in watch panel. This is the hud to watch and download all the games.
> - Added a panel to the spectator UI that shows the event logo, spectator number and viewer item drops during freeze time of an event.
> - Added a convar sv_matchpause_auto_5v5, when enabled will track if less than 5 human players are connected on either team and will pause match during nearest freezetime, and will automatically unpause when all 5 players are connected on both teams.
> - Spectators of competitive games can now access their inventory.
> - Fixed ADR showing the value from the previous half on round 1 of the second half.
> - Fixed case where a data series could exceed the chart range.
> - Grenade collision with doors is not affected when the grenade kills a chicken.
> - Players can no longer throw weapons through displacement surfaces.


Thanks for posting these up! :]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the replay editor? I have a sweet game winning round I'd like to post but have no idea how to use the terribad GUI. Should I just watch the replay and fraps while watching? lol


Fraps, or DXTORY.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I had a few good games yesterday on my second ID. If you guys want, I can upload it and such. I really need to play on my primary again. Need to bring it back up to GE.


----------



## dmasteR

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/DreamHack%202013%20Souvenir%20Package

Couple of those DreamHack packages have ended up on the market already! Holy ....


----------



## Beefbud

I finally got around to downloading FRAPs (paid $37 for the full version) and recorded some videos of a few aces I got. Only uploaded one so far (my upload speed is bad), but I'm going to try to get around to uploading the others at some point. They're a little more involved/interesting than this first one.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/DreamHack%202013%20Souvenir%20Package
> 
> Couple of those DreamHack packages have ended up on the market already! Holy ....


Wait, so when does the match start? How did they get these? Are they just dropping for people testing the stream?

Also, How is this case series #6? Pretty sure we only have 4 diff cases atm.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefbud*
> 
> I finally got around to downloading FRAPs (paid $37 for the full version) and recorded some videos of a few aces I got. Only uploaded one so far (my upload speed is bad), but I'm going to try to get around to uploading the others at some point. They're a little more involved/interesting than this first one.


Wow... you didn't even stop once. I really wish they would do something to fix that.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wait, so when does the match start? How did they get these? Are they just dropping for people testing the stream?
> 
> Also, How is this case series #6? Pretty sure we only have 4 diff cases atm.


They were being dropped during the DreamHack Tournament test. It was Valve Employees vs Valve Employees.


----------



## Sikkamore

I was there. Sadly, I didn't get one









Also, since I recently opened about 15 cases and got CRAP, I'm having my girlfriend come over right now to buy a case then a matching key then opening said case with said key. If she gets crap I'm kicking her out


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wait, so when does the match start? How did they get these? Are they just dropping for people testing the stream?
> 
> Also, How is this case series #6? Pretty sure we only have 4 diff cases atm.
> 
> 
> 
> They were being dropped during the DreamHack Tournament test. It was Valve Employees vs Valve Employees.
Click to expand...

oh boy, that should have been fun to watch.

wish i was there.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I thought these packages didn't need keys?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefbud*
> 
> I finally got around to downloading FRAPs (paid $37 for the full version) and recorded some videos of a few aces I got. Only uploaded one so far (my upload speed is bad), but I'm going to try to get around to uploading the others at some point. They're a little more involved/interesting than this first one.
> *snip*


Yeesh. P90 aces are too simple. And the gun is severely imbalanced.

I made this some time back as a test video for when I decide to go more into video making.





Oh crap. Now I see what Youtube did to my video. Those bastards -.- ...

You guys will have to watch it in like half an hour, while it removes the stupid edits.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I thought these packages didn't need keys?


They do not need keys.

EDIT:

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=196980787

LOL


----------



## Beefbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I thought these packages didn't need keys?
> Yeesh. P90 aces are too simple. And the gun is severely imbalanced.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure my only aces so far have heavily involved either a P90 or an AWP or both. I don't think I can be consistently accurate enough to do it with an AK or M4


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefbud*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure my only aces so far have heavily involved either a P90 or an AWP or both. I don't think I can be consistently accurate enough to do it with an AK or M4


When you get to higher ranks, people with AKs tend to destroy p90s at anything other than short range. I haven't been able to play well with a P90 on anything with office in the last 50 or so games. Every time I pick one up when the other team has armor, I take it long range and get myself killed.

on another note:
Does anyone else find that the M4 seems harder to control than the AK or am I doing something wrong? I've been feeling this way for a while. I can put a good burst down range with the AK, but I hadly hit anything at long range with the M4. It's never a dink when I'm firing down long on Dust II or anything like that, with an M4, but relatively common with an AK.


----------



## dmasteR

This was from tonight when we beat SapphireKelownaDotCom in ESEA-Main. A really sick AWP ace. Enjoy :]

Match Statistics: http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3503172


----------



## Blk

DHW schedule/groups. Also, Semmler and Anders!


----------



## AlDyer

DHS13 was awesome, too bad I can't really afford to go to Sweden 2 times a year just for a LAN


----------



## Aventadoor

I really struggle to see heads sometimes. Whats the recommended resolution/settings to make the colors/heads pop out/be more visable?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

More Patch notes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[MISC]
- Added the Highlights feature. Players can view their own highlights from downloaded matches by selecting 'Watch Your Highlights' when clicking on a match. Other players' highlights can be accessed through the match scoreboard.

[ COMMUNITY ]
- Graphs are now accessible when sv_competitive_official_5v5 is set to 1
- Removed player number restriction from Spectator Stat chart.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I thought these packages didn't need keys?
> 
> 
> 
> They do not need keys.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=196980787
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

loll, guess they'll have to wait for dreamhack to pass in order to unbox them.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I really struggle to see heads sometimes. Whats the recommended resolution/settings to make the colors/heads pop out/be more visable?


Well considering you have a GTX580, you can safely crank up AA and AF. The latter should help with texturing. Just play with the resolution you're comfortable with. You can also turn up digital vibrance and such. Also I know a few players who play with the Color Mode as Television and not Computer monitor. Just play around, and DM and see.


----------



## yusupov

ok so, total noob here, & ive been amazed at how friendly the community is given its reputation, but i decided to practice abit & even the bots were beating my ass; is that normal? they were on hardest difficulty but still...i seem to be pretty much hopeless w/ anything other than the smgs right now & i assume thats because they have the lowest spread.

also, does anyone have a must-see guide on yt? ive already got a couple bookmarked that look potentially rly helpful.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> ok so, total noob here, & ive been amazed at how friendly the community is given its reputation, but i decided to practice abit & even the bots were beating my ass; is that normal? they were on hardest difficulty but still...i seem to be pretty much hopeless w/ anything other than the smgs right now & i assume thats because they have the lowest spread.
> 
> also, does anyone have a must-see guide on yt? ive already got a couple bookmarked that look potentially rly helpful.


Just look up aim/accuracy videos but the best way to get better is practice. 15 minutes a day practicing aim only in an aim map will be much better than practicing with bots for 2 hours. Single/Burst shots only, practice spraying after you feel comfortable with single/bursts.

AK: 2 shots and then third goes up about 2 units.
M4: 3 shots and then fourth goes up about 2 units.


----------



## Aventadoor

Is there any good aim/headshot servers in EU?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Is there any good aim/headshot servers in EU?


Download an aim map and launch your own server.







If you don't want to do that, just join a deathmatch server.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> ok so, total noob here, & ive been amazed at how friendly the community is given its reputation, but i decided to practice abit & even the bots were beating my ass; is that normal? they were on hardest difficulty but still...i seem to be pretty much hopeless w/ anything other than the smgs right now & i assume thats because they have the lowest spread.
> 
> also, does anyone have a must-see guide on yt? ive already got a couple bookmarked that look potentially rly helpful.










http://twowordbird.com/articles/csgo-recoil-mechanics/

And just Deathmatch!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Is there any good aim/headshot servers in EU?


77.111.200.10:27015 Team VeryGames head shot only


----------



## PsYcHo29388

oh boy dmaster, look what I found.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's just gonna be an easier version of CSS basically.
> Although I'm not saying that's bad, for me it's good cause I'm not that great at CSS.
> /thread
> 
> 
> 
> Again, another individual who hasn't played the game yet is already making assumptions on how skill based the game is.
Click to expand...

I feel like I should respond to this and tell you that you were definitely right.

I was a total dumbass in posting something like that. I think my reasoning behind saying that though was because if you look at other game series, such as battlefield, you notice that the newer games are way more noob friendly than the previous ones. My guess is that they were gonna do the same thing with CSGO.

But either way, I was extremely wrong, CSS is actually way easier than CSGO for me. Maybe it's just the players, I dunno.


----------



## Sikkamore

Call of Duty/Battlefield caters to the casual gamer. It's a game where you can hop in, play 20 minutes and get 100 kills, then leave. Games like Counter-Strike and it's 'son' game SOCOM for Playstation involve strategy and some time to actually be good which is why they're more of a hardcore strategic game imo.


----------



## LDV617

Everytime I see this thread on my subs page, I want to leave work to go home and qeue up in a competitive match ^^

Too bad tonight I'm gonna be in Tamriel


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Everytime I see this thread on my subs page, I want to leave work to go home and qeue up in a competitive match ^^


This^^^this thread kills me at work lol


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> VALVE SHOWMATCH 21.00 CET - NiP 2013 vs NiP 2007
> 
> Valve is hosting a showmatch to try new features for Dreamhack Winter 2013.
> 
> Connect your steam account with Twitch.tv to be get drops while watching the stream.
> 
> NiP 2013
> 
> Patrik "f0rest" Lindberg
> Robin "Fifflaren" Johansson
> Adam "friberg" Friberg
> Richard "Xizt" Landström
> Christopher "GeT_RiGhT" Alesund
> 
> NiP 2007
> 
> Marcus "zet" Sundström
> Emil "HeatoN" Christensen
> Tommy "Potti" Ingemarsson
> Dennis "Walle" Wallenberg
> Abdisamad "SpawN" Mohamed
> 
> How to spectate:
> 
> Launch your game and select the "Watch" tab and choose the game from there
> 
> or
> 
> Go to


edit: looks like it's gonna get streamed on 



 instead.
edit2: They're LIVE! And the teams are actually mixed.


----------



## Aventadoor

When you are peeking, should you most of the time walk? Obviously its easier to keep the crosshair placement with the wall that way.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> oh boy dmaster, look what I found.
> I feel like I should respond to this and tell you that you were definitely right.
> 
> I was a total dumbass in posting something like that. I think my reasoning behind saying that though was because if you look at other game series, such as battlefield, you notice that the newer games are way more noob friendly than the previous ones. My guess is that they were gonna do the same thing with CSGO.
> 
> But either way, I was extremely wrong, CSS is actually way easier than CSGO for me. Maybe it's just the players, I dunno.


Haha, not a problem. Realized I sounded like a meanie anyways! Was probably really late.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> edit: looks like it's gonna get streamed on
> 
> 
> 
> instead.
> edit2: They're LIVE! And the teams are actually mixed.


Thanks! Watching!









Darn, looks like its over already.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thanks! Watching!


The match ended 5 minutes ago







Not sure if there will be more matches on the stream.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The match ended 5 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if there will be more matches on the stream.


Ya... a little disappointed when I went to tune in and realized it's been over. Oh well. I'll be ready for DreamHack!!









Also, is anyone else really disappointed with MSI Beat It? Production value is extremely low.... they're using a green screen that looks really bad. Nice half water bottle....



Also, some good news guys, Valve will be re-introducing custom GUI's back into the game after DreamHack. I'm guessing the security issue with ScaleForm has been fixed!


----------



## Blk

You can watch it 



 though!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> You can watch it
> 
> 
> 
> though!


What a great way to spend the last hour of work on a friday, thanks!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Damn, was too busy playing TF2.

Didn't get a chance to watch it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Watched the matches today. Man there were some crazy games. I was really hoping for an Asian team to be in the grand finals because that sets the benchmark for players like me to be better than next time around. There was some real promise with nxl, legends. nface and such. Problem is, when they play against us in mixes, it's usually 64 tick matchmaking, where the times are ****ed up. I noticed that a lot of rounds were lost by the asians due to a lack of time. This can be attributed to valve giving us 1 year per round to plant and defuse. And also because the bomb timer is a helluva lot shorter in tournament comp, becomes harder to adjust.

Oh well, GL to Vox. The guys on this side really need a benchmark team to beat so we know where we stand against the Europeans. Mainly because traveling to EU is possible, but don't want to suffer losses like ATE. So at least we should know how tough the competition is.


----------



## PolyMorphist

It's so hard to find a group to play with. College mates play RTS games and family play sports games. Anyone on OCN want to form a competitive posse? I've not yet been ranked due to a new account, however I'm actively playing and willing to commit to a new team. If anyone wants to play competitive every day/second day, let me know.


----------



## Sikkamore

IGNORE THIS POST DURP


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> It's so hard to find a group to play with. College mates play RTS games and family play sports games. Anyone on OCN want to form a competitive posse? I've not yet been ranked due to a new account, however I'm actively playing and willing to commit to a new team. If anyone wants to play competitive every day/second day, let me know.


My recommendation would be to first start off on MM and work your way up the rankings. Add people that are chill and play decently well and you should be able to find a good group of friends to play with. When I was doing this, I got lucky and added people that were already on the same team so after playing a lot of games with them, I joined their team. Now 4-1 in CEVO Open







. Working to get my Eagle Master back







.

Btw dmasteR, your teammate virtus's awp ace against SK... holy crap was that unreal.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So I finally figured out that all the matches for DreamHack take place on the 28th, 29th, and 30th.

Hopefulyl I can get one of those cases. If not then well I guess it was nice watching "sup3r MLG nosc0pe ladder st4ll" pros.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Hey, guys.

I've been playing competitive recently and I've won 7 games out of say 20. Each game I play, win or lose, I am always the MVP and I always retain a >1.3 K/D ratio. Even if I don't get the most kills, my plants/defends/kills make up for the points to make me MVP. Lately I've been paired with incredibly incompetent players on my team, often hindering my performance and subsequently losing the match for me. When I get 10 competitive wins, where would you expect me to be in terms of rank? The last thing I want is to be paired with Silver 4s who aren't my skill level. I'd rather play with people my own level so that I can learn. Pwning n00bz won't get me anywhere. If anyone can judge my rank when I win 10, please let me know.

Extra information: Average 15-40 kills per game - Always MVP (90%) - 3/4 aces - 3/4 plants per game

EDIT: The person who comes closest in terms of predicted rank will be able to choose a skin from my inventory, just to make things interesting


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> 
> I've been playing competitive recently and I've won 7 games out of say 20. Each game I play, win or lose, I am always the MVP and I always retain a >1.3 K/D ratio. Even if I don't get the most kills, my plants/defends/kills make up for the points to make me MVP. Lately I've been paired with incredibly incompetent players on my team, often hindering my performance and subsequently losing the match for me. When I get 10 competitive wins, where would you expect me to be in terms of rank? The last thing I want is to be paired with Silver 4s who aren't my skill level. I'd rather play with people my own level so that I can learn. Pwning n00bz won't get me anywhere. If anyone can judge my rank when I win 10, please let me know.
> 
> Extra information: Average 15-40 kills per game - Always MVP (90%) - 3/4 aces


After about a year of MM, most people have pretty much concluded that individual achievements such as KDR and MVPs aren't factored into ranking. The ranking is really based on who you're playing against and if you are winning against them. Check at the end of the game when the ranks appear for each person. Whatever ranks you are playing against on your 10th win is usually around where you are going to be placed. Don't worry if you get placed into a lower rank. As I said in an earlier post, work your way up the ranks by adding people that play well and don't act ******ed. Eventually you'll have many people on your friends list that you can queue with and win easily!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> 
> I've been playing competitive recently and I've won 7 games out of say 20. Each game I play, win or lose, I am always the MVP and I always retain a >1.3 K/D ratio. Even if I don't get the most kills, my plants/defends/kills make up for the points to make me MVP. Lately I've been paired with incredibly incompetent players on my team, often hindering my performance and subsequently losing the match for me. When I get 10 competitive wins, where would you expect me to be in terms of rank? The last thing I want is to be paired with Silver 4s who aren't my skill level. I'd rather play with people my own level so that I can learn. Pwning n00bz won't get me anywhere. If anyone can judge my rank when I win 10, please let me know.
> 
> Extra information: Average 15-40 kills per game - Always MVP (90%) - 3/4 aces - 3/4 plants per game
> 
> EDIT: The person who comes closest in terms of predicted rank will be able to choose a skin from my inventory, just to make things interesting


I'd say probably 2 star. ELO is based mostly on win or loss.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> 
> I've been playing competitive recently and I've won 7 games out of say 20. Each game I play, win or lose, I am always the MVP and I always retain a >1.3 K/D ratio. Even if I don't get the most kills, my plants/defends/kills make up for the points to make me MVP. Lately I've been paired with incredibly incompetent players on my team, often hindering my performance and subsequently losing the match for me. When I get 10 competitive wins, where would you expect me to be in terms of rank? The last thing I want is to be paired with Silver 4s who aren't my skill level. I'd rather play with people my own level so that I can learn. Pwning n00bz won't get me anywhere. If anyone can judge my rank when I win 10, please let me know.
> 
> Extra information: Average 15-40 kills per game - Always MVP (90%) - 3/4 aces - 3/4 plants per game
> 
> EDIT: The person who comes closest in terms of predicted rank will be able to choose a skin from my inventory, just to make things interesting


My guess is that if you win the next 3 without losing any, you'll end up at Master Guardian II or Master Guardian Elite. When I had a 51% W/L ratio ( Awards - Leaderboards ) on my main ID, I ended up as DMG. Friends who had 100% ended up as GE. On my second ID, when I had 50% on 9 wins + 1 draw, I ended up as DMG again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> After about a year of MM, most people have pretty much concluded that individual achievements such as KDR and MVPs aren't factored into ranking. The ranking is really based on who you're playing against and if you are winning against them. Check at the end of the game when the ranks appear for each person. Whatever ranks you are playing against on your 10th win is usually around where you are going to be placed. Don't worry if you get placed into a lower rank. As I said in an earlier post, work your way up the ranks by adding people that play well and don't act ******ed. Eventually you'll have many people on your friends list that you can queue with and win easily!


The individual achievements and such actually does matter. No other way to explain how I ranked up on the game in the screenshot below.



That screenshot was from August. And 15 wins and 2 losses later, I ranked up to GE for the first time.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> 
> I've been playing competitive recently and I've won 7 games out of say 20. Each game I play, win or lose, I am always the MVP and I always retain a >1.3 K/D ratio. Even if I don't get the most kills, my plants/defends/kills make up for the points to make me MVP. Lately I've been paired with incredibly incompetent players on my team, often hindering my performance and subsequently losing the match for me. When I get 10 competitive wins, where would you expect me to be in terms of rank? The last thing I want is to be paired with Silver 4s who aren't my skill level. I'd rather play with people my own level so that I can learn. Pwning n00bz won't get me anywhere. If anyone can judge my rank when I win 10, please let me know.
> 
> Extra information: Average 15-40 kills per game - Always MVP (90%) - 3/4 aces - 3/4 plants per game
> 
> EDIT: The person who comes closest in terms of predicted rank will be able to choose a skin from my inventory, just to make things interesting


I'm gonna guess Master Guardian Elite


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> The individual achievements and such actually does matter. No other way to explain how I ranked up on the game in the screenshot below.


If you buy into the whole "elo hell" concept and how it works in this game, well it does make sense. You won. You won against ranks much lower, yes, but they STILL give you elo. Say you needed 1k points, whatever that is, to achieve smfc. You had 996 pre match, after winning your earned 4 points. You're now smfc. I don't think individual score has anything to directly do with ranking up, besides maybe doing your share to more likely secure a win for your team.

Unless I am confused due to it being past my bed time, it makes sense you ranked up. Usually you probably wouldn't(due to the major rank difference), though this match probably just gave you that little you needed.


----------



## LDV617

Recorded this a couple days ago ^^ surprise ending


----------



## Sikkamore

I have 7 CS:GO keys sitting in my inventory but no cases. And I believe I'm at my max drop for the day.... Anyone wanna trade or something? A key for some bravo cases?


----------



## Rickles

The most annoying part of this game is when my buddies toggle on rambo mode and try to solo push as CTs. I mean, I get doing an eco push and nade stacking but I am talking like pushing T spawn out long, or mid, or out tunnels when Ts have been waiting for picks every single round....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I have 7 CS:GO keys sitting in my inventory but no cases. And I believe I'm at my max drop for the day.... Anyone wanna trade or something? A key for some bravo cases?


I have the following.

1x Bravo Case
2x Weapon Case Series 2
2x Weapons Case Series 1

Hit me up if you're really interested.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> 
> I've been playing competitive recently and I've won 7 games out of say 20. Each game I play, win or lose, I am always the MVP and I always retain a >1.3 K/D ratio. Even if I don't get the most kills, my plants/defends/kills make up for the points to make me MVP. Lately I've been paired with incredibly incompetent players on my team, often hindering my performance and subsequently losing the match for me. When I get 10 competitive wins, where would you expect me to be in terms of rank? The last thing I want is to be paired with Silver 4s who aren't my skill level. I'd rather play with people my own level so that I can learn. Pwning n00bz won't get me anywhere. If anyone can judge my rank when I win 10, please let me know.
> 
> Extra information: Average 15-40 kills per game - Always MVP (90%) - 3/4 aces - 3/4 plants per game
> 
> EDIT: The person who comes closest in terms of predicted rank will be able to choose a skin from my inventory, just to make things interesting


Master Guardian I, when I first played the game I won probably 10/17 I'd guess and got Master Guardian II. On my other account after I acclimated to the game again, I won probably 10/13 and was put in at Legendary Eagle, it took probably took three more games to get to Legendary Eagle Master. I won probably 6 or 7 more games to get to SMFC, then lost the next three or four, and I think I'm on like a 5 game win streak and still at Legendary Eagle Master.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have the following.
> 
> 1x Bravo Case
> 2x Weapon Case Series 2
> 2x Weapons Case Series 1
> 
> Hit me up if you're really interested.


Just send me a friend invite http://steamcommunity.com/id/sikkamore13/

I won't be able to make the trade until Wednesday though. I'm 0.2 mb from hitting my bandwidth cap so I don't want to go over.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Here's that video I had meant to put up a few days ago. Didn't want to waste too much time making this one lol. So basically, no syncing, no special effects and such. Just frags.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Master Guardian I, when I first played the game I won probably 10/17 I'd guess and got Master Guardian II. On my other account after I acclimated to the game again, I won probably 10/13 and was put in at Legendary Eagle, it took probably took three more games to get to Legendary Eagle Master. I won probably 6 or 7 more games to get to SMFC, then lost the next three or four, and I think I'm on like a 5 game win streak and still at Legendary Eagle Master.


Silver 2. The ELO rating is complete BS. I'm now playing with people who buy Negevs as SOON as they can afford it. Ugh.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Silver 2. The ELO rating is complete BS. I'm now playing with people who buy Negevs as SOON as they can afford it. Ugh.


I knew ELO was BS, however with that win/loss I thought it would be higher. Perhaps I underestimated my own. My friend who I got to play this game recently bottom fragged every round and was put at DMG after his first ten wins.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I knew ELO was BS, however with that win/loss I thought it would be higher. Perhaps I underestimated my own. My friend who I got to play this game recently bottom fragged every round and was put at DMG after his first ten wins.


I think you've got to be especially bad to get silver or something at the start.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Here's that video I had meant to put up a few days ago. Didn't want to waste too much time making this one lol. So basically, no syncing, no special effects and such. Just frags.


Oh god the color correction burns.

Also ,he didn't even stop moving when he did that second kill. That made me sad.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Oh god the color correction burns.
> 
> Also ,he didn't even stop moving when he did that second kill. That made me sad.


You stand still with Nova? NOOB


----------



## DBEAU

What does color correction even do?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> You stand still with Nova? NOOB


IMO, guns should have some benefit to standing still. Running left and right while firing is a really annoying problem in this game.


----------



## LDV617

I can agree with that. But the peak strafe + AK burst has been a pretty solid strategy since long before this revision of CS. Now you can just apply it to more guns LOL.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> You stand still with Nova? NOOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, guns should have some benefit to standing still. Running left and right while firing is a really annoying problem in this game.
Click to expand...

AWP, only luck is considered in when shooting it while moving.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Oh god the color correction burns.
> 
> Also ,he didn't even stop moving when he did that second kill. That made me sad.


There is no color correction in the video. Hadn't put any in Vegas either. It's just the max settings ingame. The encoding might have had something to do with it. Also, the nova is a shotgun with very little spread. So you can run and shoot. Same thing with the mag7 but that requires closer range for the full effect.

Lately I've started using novas and such after losing pistol. Usually pays off as CT in close range maps like Nuke, Inferno, and to an extent, even Cache. My teammate and I usually tag team with novas at inferno similar to the video ( incidentally my teammate was watching connector that round with an AWP, so I was stuck with this pubstar ) when we're low on cash and can mostly nail 4/5 frags or completely stop the rush.


----------



## boOzy

Start the hype machine!














http://www.hltv.org/news/11717-dreamhack-winter-viewers-guide


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> There is no color correction in the video. Hadn't put any in Vegas either. It's just the max settings ingame. The encoding might have had something to do with it. Also, the nova is a shotgun with very little spread. So you can run and shoot. Same thing with the mag7 but that requires closer range for the full effect.
> 
> Lately I've started using novas and such after losing pistol. Usually pays off as CT in close range maps like Nuke, Inferno, and to an extent, even Cache. My teammate and I usually tag team with novas at inferno similar to the video ( incidentally my teammate was watching connector that round with an AWP, so I was stuck with this pubstar ) when we're low on cash and can mostly nail 4/5 frags or completely stop the rush.


There's a blue filter over everything in that video. He definitely did something to the color. The background when he scopes into the awp is blue instead of black.

I feel like at that range, running full speed with the gun and getting an instadink really shouldn't be as easy as it is. It seems better with the mag-7 and sawed off, since they are perfectly accurate when running, but only work at a short range.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> There's a blue filter over everything in that video. He definitely did something to the color. The background when he scopes into the awp is blue instead of black.
> 
> I feel like at that range, running full speed with the gun and getting an instadink really shouldn't be as easy as it is. It seems better with the mag-7 and sawed off, since they are perfectly accurate when running, but only work at a short range.


Oh I think that's because I used the Youtube crossprocess feature.

And at neither point am I running with full speed. I do have 120ms here, so I actually stop to shoot, but it's detected late on the server, which can explain why it seems that I'm running.

I was looking at some other demos, and I just saw how bad my 100+ms latency affects my gameplay, where I reacted to someone crouching ( while I was shooting at them ) about twenty minutes later.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Oh I think that's because I used the Youtube crossprocess feature.
> 
> And at neither point am I running with full speed. I do have 120ms here, so I actually stop to shoot, but it's detected late on the server, which can explain why it seems that I'm running.
> 
> I was looking at some other demos, and I just saw how bad my 100+ms latency affects my gameplay, where I reacted to someone crouching ( while I was shooting at them ) about twenty minutes later.


Oh, that makes a lot more sense. I thought that you could go pro90 with the nova and instaheadshot everyone.

Over time I'm beginning to see how many headshots I get as I'm running back into cover and firing at the same time. It makes me sad.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I absolutely despise the P90. I used it on source as a joke, and went 18-2 in a half on train in a pug. Very stupid. Didn't bother with it in GO. So I use the Nova to destroy the P90.

When I run back into cover, I usually die after I'm well in the cover, no thanks to my ping.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I absolutely despise the P90. I used it on source as a joke, and went 18-2 in a half on train in a pug. Very stupid. Didn't bother with it in GO. So I use the Nova to destroy the P90.
> 
> When I run back into cover, *I usually die after I'm well in the cover, no thanks to my ping.*


Happens to me all the time... I have even died without going past the gap in doors mid without it being a penetration kill.. go figure that one..


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I absolutely despise the P90. I used it on source as a joke, and went 18-2 in a half on train in a pug. Very stupid. Didn't bother with it in GO. So I use the Nova to destroy the P90.
> 
> *When I run back into cover, I usually die after I'm well in the cover, no thanks to my ping*.


Feels like this happens alot in CS GO, and I have normally 40-50 ping. "Yes got behind the wall, now I'm safe" boom headshot... not even wallbang wut?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Feels like this happens alot in CS GO, and I have normally 40-50 ping. "Yes got behind the wall, now I'm safe" boom headshot... not even wallbang wut?


I never have it happen in 128 tick. Happens a lot in 64 tick though.

So excited for Dreamhack!


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> And at neither point am I running with full speed. I do have 120ms here, so I actually stop to shoot, but it's detected late on the server, which can explain why it seems that I'm running.
> 
> I was looking at some other demos, and I just saw how bad my 100+ms latency affects my gameplay, where I reacted to someone crouching ( while I was shooting at them ) about twenty minutes later.


Yeah I know what that's like, it really has an impact on movement, and probably much more than people imagine. My stutter stepping always kinda felt off with ping that high, really annoying. The worst was at times either I would strafe out of cover to only be pulled back just a tiny amount, confusing judgement that I was perfectly still. What was the absolute worst was when I would have a major ping spike(say from 110 stable to 300+) and then it would go back down, I would have "slippery feet" or whatever. Don't know how to describe it. It had NOTHING to do with hardware, only when I had really high ping or choke. It would go back down to normal and then if I strafed with the opposite key I would keep sliding. Like it felt as if I had no control over movement. It feels like your feet are extremely stiff and you can only move in a single range of motion. Has something like that ever happened to you?

I don't think it will happen from now on. Don't play MM anymore due to horrible servers(especially for someone like myself). I stick to community servers and I can have 128 tic and much more stable ping(55-85) and it makes the world of a difference.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I never have it happen in 128 tick. Happens a lot in 64 tick though.
> 
> So excited for Dreamhack!


I agree. I haven't seen this happen on 128 tick dm servers. My teammate is currently working on a project to setup something that is very ESEA like for India and SEA so we should have 128 tick servers here soon with proper pings ( for me at least; ADSL is killing me here. I can do 80ms. Just not 100-120 )

Dreamhack man. Gonna be some crazy ****. I'm gonna root for NIP and VoxE. I like underdogs, but I'm also hoping for some kind of HUGE dominant comeback from NIP considering this is the biggest tournament of all time. At this point, if VG mess up, it's really anyone's game. Then it'll be craycray.


----------



## LDV617

Pingzapper doesn't work for you guys? I have never used it, but my brother used it once for a private server hosted in Europe and saw much lower pings + was able to bypass a DoS attack/problem that was preventing US players from logging in.

If you've never heard of it, I'd at least look into it. That's all I can really say since I've never personally used it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Yeah I know what that's like, it really has an impact on movement, and probably much more than people imagine. My stutter stepping always kinda felt off with ping that high, really annoying. The worst was at times either I would strafe out of cover to only be pulled back just a tiny amount, confusing judgement that I was perfectly still. What was the absolute worst was when I would have a major ping spike(say from 110 stable to 300+) and then it would go back down, I would have "slippery feet" or whatever. Don't know how to describe it. It had NOTHING to do with hardware, only when I had really high ping or choke. It would go back down to normal and then if I strafed with the opposite key I would keep sliding. Like it felt as if I had no control over movement. It feels like your feet are extremely stiff and you can only move in a single range of motion. Has something like that ever happened to you?
> 
> I don't think it will happen from now on. Don't play MM anymore due to horrible servers(especially for someone like myself). I stick to community servers and I can have 128 tic and much more stable ping(55-85) and it makes the world of a difference.


Yeah, that happens plenty. But I have a mechanical keyboard so I'm able to stutter step quite easily. Helps a lot IMO.

A few weeks ago MM was horrible here, but that's the only way to get proper 5v5s done. Hence my teammate and his business venture.


----------



## FatalProximity

To get the dreamhack drops do you need to watch the stream from within cs:go or can I just use my account on twitch.tv and still get the drops the next time I go in game?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> To get the dreamhack drops do you need to watch the stream from within cs:go or can I just use my account on twitch.tv and still get the drops the next time I go in game?


I'm pretty sure it works like that.

I would watch it in GOTV though, just to be sure.


----------



## boOzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> To get the dreamhack drops do you need to watch the stream from within cs:go or can I just use my account on twitch.tv and still get the drops the next time I go in game?


Both work. Remember to link your Steam account to your Twitch account in Twitch settings though.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it works like that.
> 
> I would watch it in GOTV though, just to be sure.


Actually I think it will work. it says you can watch on twitch with a steam linked account in this article http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/11/7922/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Actually I think it will work. it says you can watch on twitch with a steam linked account in this article http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/11/7922/


Works for both. Make sure you're watching the DreamHack twitch channel though. I personally prefer GOTV anyways, while having the stream on :]

Get the best of both worlds.

EDIT

http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/

CS:GO is HALF OFF!!!!

EDIT2:

CS:GO UPDATED!!

New CS:GO Blog Post:

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/11/8199/
Quote:


> Meanwhile, the biggest tournament in CS:GO history starts Thursday, November 27th. Don't miss a minute of the 2013 DreamHack SteelSeries CS:GO Championship - watch live matches to see who will take their share of the $250,000 prize pool, and get a chance to receive exclusive DreamHack Winter 2013 Souvenir Packages!
> Those Souvenir Packages will contain a decorated weapon from the brand new set of weapon drops, and each will be marked by one of several exclusive event stickers.
> And that's not all! This week, Operation Bravo passes are on sale for $0.99. Get access to the latest collection of top-rated community maps on Valve's official matchmaking servers, along with an exclusive challenge coin, special weapon drops, and more.
> CS:GO is on sale for 50% off this week, so there's never been a better time to get into the game. Grab some friends, get into the game, and GO! GO! GO!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> When I run back into cover, I usually die after I'm well in the cover, no thanks to my ping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Feels like this happens alot in CS GO, and I have normally 40-50 ping. "Yes got behind the wall, now I'm safe" boom headshot... not even wallbang wut?


Your ping is high enough that your client goes behind cover before the server reports that you've been killed. I haven't had this happen since the Brazilians got their own servers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I never have it happen in 128 tick. Happens a lot in 64 tick though.
> 
> So excited for Dreamhack!


Really? I thought that only happened because of the latencies between the players and the server.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Your ping is high enough that your client goes behind cover before the server reports that you've been killed. I haven't had this happen since the Brazilians got their own servers.
> Really? I thought that only happened because of the latencies between the players and the server.


Ya, happens when updates aren't frequent enough as well. (64 tick)

Can't wait to see some of these new drop skins. None on the market so far....


----------



## Swag

Autumn Steam Sale includes CS:GO for $7.50.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Autumn Steam Sale includes CS:GO for $7.50.


yep.

Although that info doesn't really help people who visit here regularly


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Works for both. Make sure you're watching the DreamHack twitch channel though. I personally prefer GOTV anyways, while having the stream on :]
> 
> Get the best of both worlds.


I can't see the changelog for the latest 24.8MB update that was pushed to me around 1am last night.









And I'm going to leave GOTV on my alt ID, since my main is linked to twitch and I'll be watching from there







. Hopefully I get lucky with those dreamhack packages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Your ping is high enough that your client goes behind cover before the server reports that you've been killed. I haven't had this happen since the Brazilians got their own servers.
> Really? I thought that only happened because of the latencies between the players and the server.


64 tick means more prediction. My guess is the server predicts that you're not fast enough around the corner. Mostly it's ping based, like I mentioned with my shooting earlier. On my screen at home I had reacted instantly to someone crouching. However, on GOTV, there's quite a bit of delay in my crosshair being pulled down.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> I can't see the changelog for the latest 24.8MB update that was pushed to me around 1am last night. frown.gif


Same, I assume it was just an update for the 90 "new" camos they pushed out though.


----------



## Blk

So, who got any drops already?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Got a crap scar. The dreamhack souvenirs are just like, the new skins with a DHW sticker on them. I like a few of the new ones. Btw, get the black laminate, glock fade and such, if you can, cuz those drops won't happen anymore. And they'll just get more rare.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Anyone know what time DreamHack Starts today?


----------



## Shanenanigans

It started about six hours ago. Group A is done, Group B JUST started. Can watch it on Twitch ( if your steam account is linked ) but if you're lucky enough to get into GOTV, that'll be better.


----------



## Blk

nip vs recursive, that was intense!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

ugh, why the hell does it have to start so early.

I was out with family for Group B too.


----------



## Blk

http://i.imgur.com/iaTEgLd.gif


----------



## LDV617

ROFL


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anyone know what time DreamHack Starts today?


It's in Sweden which is why it starts so early.









www.hltv.com login and you'll see what time all these matches are in your own timezone.



Pretty sweet ad Valve!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Got a crap scar. The dreamhack souvenirs are just like, the new skins with a DHW sticker on them. I like a few of the new ones. Btw, get the black laminate, glock fade and such, if you can, cuz those drops won't happen anymore. And they'll just get more rare.


How do you get black laminates? Random drops? I want one but I can't justify paying $80 for a factory new!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/iaTEgLd.gif


This was me at 6am Eastern time this morning. GOTV was so problematic!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Got a crap scar. The dreamhack souvenirs are just like, the new skins with a DHW sticker on them. I like a few of the new ones. Btw, get the black laminate, glock fade and such, if you can, cuz those drops won't happen anymore. And they'll just get more rare.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get black laminates? Random drops? I want one but I can't justify paying $80 for a factory new!
Click to expand...

I got my black laminate as a drop and afaik you could only get them as drops.

Also watched 3 matches so far, no case for me


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> How do you get black laminates? Random drops? I want one but I can't justify paying $80 for a factory new!
> This was me at 6am Eastern time this morning. GOTV was so problematic!


Drops, but you don't get them anymore. So if you're quick enough to snag one on the market for cheap ( FT or something ) be sure to do it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Drops, but you don't get them anymore. So if you're quick enough to snag one on the market for cheap ( FT or something ) be sure to do it.


Or PsYcHo could just give me his


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Drops, but you don't get them anymore. So if you're quick enough to snag one on the market for cheap ( FT or something ) be sure to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Or PsYcHo could just give me his
Click to expand...

never


----------



## dmasteR

Just realized I got a DreamHack case on my other account. sweet :]









NiP vs LGB in a few mins!!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just realized I got a DreamHack case on my other account. sweet :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NiP vs LGB in a few mins!!!


Feels like a few hours to me.

I'm sure I wont miss much (gotta try to setup a new router/modem atm)


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> never


</3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just realized I got a DreamHack case on my other account. sweet :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NiP vs LGB in a few mins!!!


WHAT?! Lol


----------



## Blk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



God damn it NiP... C'MON YOU CAN STILL DO THIS


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> God damn it NiP... C'MON YOU CAN STILL DO THIS


Get_Right with that Auto Snipe. GTR absolutely plowed them with his 19-1 half after his poor performance first half.












olofm 3K on Dust2 was seriously nuts though!


----------



## Blk

This last map is gonna be intense!


----------



## Blk

Hell yeah.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

woooooo go NiP!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Hell yeah.


So glad NiP won. Fifflaren had such a good game all day! His AWP frags on Train, and his great kills on Inferno with the Rifles!


----------



## LDV617

I only caught the first half but wow were they smokin em lol.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well the good part is, not many will call LGB onliners anymore. They put up a good fight vs NIP, and tore apart Mystik in their second matchup, and ripped Na'Vi to shreds.

Bloody hell, I was streaming twitch on my main, and watching GOTV on my alt, and still no dreamhack drops. Oh well.

And Mystik cost me a lot on my dreamteam. Now I've got much better and more consistent players. Let's see how today pans out.


----------



## Ghooble

I only caught D2 and part of Train for NiP vs LGB. I completely expected nip to take map 1 until about half way through the second half.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm hoping for a dreamhack case sometime tomorrow.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm hoping for a dreamhack case sometime tomorrow.


I'm hoping for a second one.









I'm really hoping complexity makes it out of group play at least.


----------



## Blk

Thorin sure loves sports jerseys









edit: Just got here and got to watch the last 2 minutes of complexity vs verygames. From what I've read seems like it was one HELL of a match. Waiting for a video


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Thorin sure loves sports jerseys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Just got here and got to watch the last 2 minutes of complexity vs verygames. From what I've read seems like it was one HELL of a match. Waiting for a video


Ya, absolutely insane match. n0thing has been absolute nuts on LAN! Very excited as to what coL can accomplish as this tournament, can't wait!

Got another DreamHack Case!


----------



## Blk

I've been watching the stream pretty much since dreamhack started, still got no cases


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I've been watching the stream pretty much since dreamhack started, still got no cases


same

dmaster, are you watching just the stream or both the stream and GOTV?


----------



## LDV617

How do I get my Steam account credited for watching twitch? Do I just use the same email address?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> How do I get my Steam account credited for watching twitch? Do I just use the same email address?


Go here 




connect your steam account from there.


----------



## Ghooble

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That Nuke comeback by Dragons



Also I missed CoL's second game, I take it they won?


----------



## NateST

Watching the coL. vs VG replay, n0thing has been NUTS on LAN and mediocre online, but we all know what one matters more.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Lmao

CSGO is now 75% off. Looks like alot of people are gonna be kicking themselves in the face for not waiting.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> same
> 
> dmaster, are you watching just the stream or both the stream and GOTV?


Watching GOTV only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Watching the coL. vs VG replay, n0thing has been NUTS on LAN and mediocre online, but we all know what one matters more.


Agreed. n0thing has been shining like a boss!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Lmao
> 
> CSGO is now 75% off. Looks like alot of people are gonna be kicking themselves in the face for not waiting.


Games so cheap anyways, not a huge deal. For a game this popular, that's so cheap. You get WAY more than your money's worth IMO.

What other game gets the amount of updates that Valve does? We practically get a new update every week!

I could beg and beg the developers at DICE to fix BF4, and you might get a update a month later....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> What other game gets the amount of updates that Valve does? We practically get a new update every week!
> I could beg and beg the developers at DICE to fix BF4, and you might get a update a month later....


You are so damn right it's not even funny.

Sure you still have a few peasants with Pentium PCs who complain about crashing or complaining about 7 day bans on the forums all the time. But there are so few of those guys vs the 50k playing and enjoying the game.

Also, what do you plan on doing with the cases? selling them both, opening them both, or selling one and opening one?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What other game gets the amount of updates that Valve does? We practically get a new update every week!
> I could beg and beg the developers at DICE to fix BF4, and you might get a update a month later....
> 
> 
> 
> You are so damn right it's not even funny.
> 
> Sure you still have a few peasants with Pentium PCs who complain about crashing or complaining about 7 day bans on the forums all the time. But there are so few of those guys vs the 50k playing and enjoying the game.
> 
> Also, what do you plan on doing with the cases? selling them both, opening them both, or selling one and opening one?
Click to expand...

Those people aren't using the hardware that's even in this decade now so I don't think they should be entitled to getting their complaints recognized.









I'm watching a Twitch stream and the other members are saying NiP is banned, is that true?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You are so damn right it's not even funny.
> 
> Sure you still have a few peasants with Pentium PCs who complain about crashing or complaining about 7 day bans on the forums all the time. But there are so few of those guys vs the 50k playing and enjoying the game.
> 
> Also, what do you plan on doing with the cases? selling them both, opening them both, or selling one and opening one?


Already opened one, will open the other once these matches end for the day. Haven't had time to even open it since there's been non-stop matches!

I got a Souvenir AWP | Safari Mesh Minimal Wear in my first case!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Those people aren't using the hardware that's even in this decade now so I don't think they should be entitled to getting their complaints recognized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching a Twitch stream and the other members are saying NiP is banned, is that true?


NiP is not banned. Somebody made up a rumor that f0rest was stream sniping


----------



## Blk

It's just typical twitch spam/trolling.

Kappa


----------



## Swag

Thanks, I was confused because I watched them last night and they didn't do anything bad.


----------



## LDV617

I heard they were banned for bringing hash into the event..

JK


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You are so damn right it's not even funny.
> 
> Sure you still have a few peasants with Pentium PCs who complain about crashing or complaining about 7 day bans on the forums all the time. But there are so few of those guys vs the 50k playing and enjoying the game.
> 
> Also, what do you plan on doing with the cases? selling them both, opening them both, or selling one and opening one?
> 
> 
> 
> Already opened one, will open the other once these matches end for the day. Haven't had time to even open it since there's been non-stop matches!
> 
> I got a Souvenir AWP | Safari Mesh Minimal Wear in my first case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Those people aren't using the hardware that's even in this decade now so I don't think they should be entitled to getting their complaints recognized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching a Twitch stream and the other members are saying NiP is banned, is that true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NiP is not banned. Somebody made up a rumor that f0rest was stream sniping
Click to expand...

Nice on the Dreamhack case! still waiting to get one for myself.

Also, lol @ that dumb NiP rumor. I keep joking in GOTV chat about trading Mp7 skulls for knives. Never gets old


----------



## b0z0

I just got a Souvenir package. My luck Ill get a nova


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I just got a Souvenir package. My luck Ill get a nova


I got a Souvenir Safari Mesh AWP in my first one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nice on the Dreamhack case! still waiting to get one for myself.
> 
> Also, lol @ that dumb NiP rumor. I keep joking in GOTV chat about trading Mp7 skulls for knives. Never gets old


Lol, good luck with that.

Just opened up my second case. Got a Souvenir SG 553 | Waves Perforated.

It's alright, honestly wasn't expecting to get two cases anyways.

compLexity Gaming is just stepping it up big time this event. Finally a American team that's able to compete with the Europeans. All that bootcamping REALLY paid off for coL! Woot!


----------



## b0z0

Mag7 go figure =\


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Mag7 go figure =\


Metallic DDPAT ? Still worth around 14 bucks if you wanna sell it. Not bad IMO.

Anyone seen the new M4A1-S ? I really like the look of it....

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/M4A1-S%20%7C%20Nitro%20%28Factory%20New%29?filter=M4A1


----------



## b0z0

Nice. I just want an awp or nice ak skin


----------



## LDV617

That M4a1-S is beautiful.









I want it afk ^^ I hope I get a case today. I'm watching for the last couple hours of work.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I just got a Souvenir package. My luck Ill get a nova
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Souvenir Safari Mesh AWP in my first one.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nice on the Dreamhack case! still waiting to get one for myself.
> 
> Also, lol @ that dumb NiP rumor. I keep joking in GOTV chat about trading Mp7 skulls for knives. Never gets old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, good luck with that.
> 
> Just opened up my second case. Got a Souvenir SG 553 | Waves Perforated.
> 
> It's alright, honestly wasn't expecting to get two cases anyways.
> 
> compLexity Gaming is just stepping it up big time this event. Finally a American team that's able to compete with the Europeans. All that bootcamping REALLY paid off for coL! Woot!
Click to expand...

Not sure if you were referring to me getting a dreamhack case or an awp from one. I just want a case.

Also, uck, Waves look pretty ugly imo.


----------



## Sikkamore

The drop rates of the Dreamhack cases and going through the roof! First day, with 50,000 viewers, there was like 7 drops each round. Now at 40,000 viewers there's over 70 drops a round!


----------



## b0z0

I can't sell the mag 7 for some reason. I click to sell, and it brings up my inventory. Nothing else happens =\


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> The drop rates of the Dreamhack cases and going through the roof! First day, with 50,000 viewers, there was like 7 drops each round. Now at 40,000 viewers there's over 70 drops a round!


Ya, I noticed the drops increase like every match. Even the coL match this morning there was only around 20-25 drops a round.

compLexity with the next level plays right now. I seriously hope coL make it to the finals.

These Molotovs LOL


----------



## PolyMorphist

Souvenir M4A1-S VariCamo looks amazing! http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Souvenir%20M4A1-S%20%7C%20VariCamo%20%28Battle-Scarred%29
Nitro looks even better. BTW is there any way to sort by price in the CS:GO marketplace?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Souvenir M4A1-S VariCamo looks amazing! http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Souvenir%20M4A1-S%20%7C%20VariCamo%20%28Battle-Scarred%29
> Nitro looks even better. BTW is there any way to sort by price in the CS:GO marketplace?


I don't think there is on the Valve website.

http://steamcompanion.com/index.php?page=13&sort=ASC&order=price&search=Item+Name+%2F+Game+Name&type=4&price_min=min&price_max=max&quant_min=min&quant_max=max&profit_min=min&profit_max=max&filter_submit=Filter

That should help though. :]




For anyone who missed it. Maniac's 5K vs US


----------



## b0z0

N0thing and semphis (the beard) are playing well on the 3rd map


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't think there is on the Valve website.
> 
> http://steamcompanion.com/index.php?page=13&sort=ASC&order=price&search=Item+Name+%2F+Game+Name&type=4&price_min=min&price_max=max&quant_min=min&quant_max=max&profit_min=min&profit_max=max&filter_submit=Filter
> 
> That should help though. :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who missed it. Maniac's 5K vs US


Thanks









Just opened a DreamHack case - got a Tec-9 Groundwater :/ Sells for about £2


----------



## Blk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



VERY GAMES!!!

edit: COMPLEXITY!!!


----------



## LDV617

Wow tomorrow is going to have AMAZING games.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Someone said that you need to link your twitch.tv account and invite people to the match in order to get any sort of drops.

Now I know the Twitch.tv part is true. But Im pretty sure the last part isnt.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Wow tomorrow is going to have AMAZING games.


Gonna be some extremely good games tomorrow. NiP vs VeryGames and also fnatic vs coL.

75,96276,238 Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

LOOK AT THOSE NUMBERS FOR CS:GO!!! INSANE!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Someone said that you need to link your twitch.tv account and invite people to the match in order to get any sort of drops.
> 
> Now I know the Twitch.tv part is true. But Im pretty sure the last part isnt.


Not true. As long as your Twitch is linked with your CS:GO account that's all you need.


----------



## Blk

Watched like 80% of the matches. Still no drops.









I'm not watching it for the drops, but damn, some luck...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Now this, is a rifle.

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Souvenir%20M4A1-S%20|%20Nitro%20%28Field-Tested%29

Also, still no drops for me.


----------



## Rickles

I got the souvenir dualies stained... listed them for like $17.50 and they probably won't sell


----------



## LDV617

Probably not, only good weapons sell


----------



## Shanenanigans

I got a souvenir Aug something. Not selling. Meh. Did get a P250 boreal forest minimal wear drop though... And that's not selling either. -.-

gg volvo.


----------



## Rickles

opened 4 cases

#1 stat trak mag7
#2 awp boom
#3 stat trak awp boom
#4 stat trak mag7

$10.12 VERY well spent!


----------



## LDV617

WHOA grats


----------



## zucciniknife

Nice, right now the only thing i've got up is a Stattrack Deagle Golden Koi Factory New


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> opened 4 cases
> 
> #1 stat trak mag7
> #2 awp boom
> #3 stat trak awp boom
> #4 stat trak mag7
> 
> $10.12 VERY well spent!


lmao, you can sell the awp boom and one of the stat trak mag7 to get almost all your money back

lucky!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Wow this NiP vs VeryGames match on inferno makes me want to cry.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Wow this NiP vs VeryGames match on inferno makes me want to cry.


The fact that people can get case drops by just watching one match makes me want to cry too.


----------



## LDV617

Would love to see NiP turn this around into a close game, would be an incredible match,


----------



## LDV617

And WOW 25 kills at halftime


----------



## Blk

I just got here. Is this the first match today?

edit: seems like it's the second map, NiP having won the first one.Go NiP!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Would love to see NiP turn this around into a close game, would be an incredible match,


I love how on the second pistol round, it was 1v5 on the B site and Get Right killed 3 of them. Maybe we'll see a comeback.

Is Inferno CT sided?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Would love to see NiP turn this around into a close game, would be an incredible match,


I agree, as much as I love both teams, I kinda want NiP to win more than I do VeryGames.


----------



## LDV617

Yea that was awesome, he's really owning that back corner this tournament. I'm gonna start hiding behind those boxes on pistol round, I usually chill by the spools and watch banana / grenade banana.

And I would think inferno is pretty even. Banana is definitely a bottleneck for Ts & so is apartments, so I would probably give a slight advantage to CTs. However I don't think it's notoriously one sided.


----------



## LDV617

Are they playing back to back instead of head to head? That makes NO sense at ALL.

EDIT: Who won Dust2? I was asleep. Must have been NiP right?


----------



## Blk

Yeah. Map 3 coming up, de_nuke I think. I'm gonna miss it, gotta head out in 20 minutes


----------



## LDV617

Documentary on NiP? Hope it has english subs!









EDIT: Just noticed these commentators have worn the same clothes for 3 days in a row. Thorin changed jerseys but Lurpis & Tosspot look exactly the same lol. Classic nerd convention.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Have any of you ever thought about the logic of case hardening a knife or a five seven slide?

I don't know how you would ever case harden a plastic slide or why you would ruin a knife by case hardening it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wow at 14-5 the game died. That's really sad.


----------



## LDV617

It looks like someone had a bloody nose. One of the NiP guys had a tissue stuffed in his nose lol.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> It looks like someone had a bloody nose. One of the NiP guys had a tissue stuffed in his nose lol.


Is that why the game got paused at 14-5?


----------



## LDV617

I believe so, I just had to go on site to pick up a machine at work so I might have missed the end









EDIT: NiP got banned


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> EDIT: NiP got banned


wait what?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> EDIT: NiP got banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait what?
Click to expand...

The troll face should explain all.

also, poor mericans


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> wait what?


GOTCHA BUD. lol.

Yea I think it was just a bloody nose or something, are they going to finish that match or did that series end when I was gone? NVM they just said on twitch that VG lost.

I only caught the end of coL vs fnatic but that was a rough round. One of them got a sweet 4 kill at the end, but no chance in that game lol.

Also I'm surprised the american's don't like mirage, I think that's one of the best maps out right now.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Also I'm surprised the american's don't like mirage, I think that's one of the best maps out right now.


Old mirage is one of the best maps. New mirage has a lot of weird things that they need to fix, IMO.


----------



## Blk

What the hell. I just opened up CSGO and there was a souvenir case there. Had no notification on steam whatsoever. Made my night


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> What the hell. I just opened up CSGO and there was a souvenir case there. Had no notification on steam whatsoever. Made my night


Lucky.

After watching most of the matches up until now, I haven't gotten jack.


----------



## daav1d

I got one, but it was a Tec-9....


----------



## Blk

I just sold it for $5+


----------



## Blk

IT IS LIVE!!!!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Lucky.
> 
> After watching most of the matches up until now, I haven't gotten jack.


Got my 3rd case.









130K viewers on GOTV

97K viewers on Twitch.TV

94K players concurrent players today.

THIS IS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blk

CS is back to its glory


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> CS is back to its glory


I swear HeatoN gets bigger and bigger every time I see him. lol

Just got another case LOL. Sorry guys!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Lucky.
> 
> After watching most of the matches up until now, I haven't gotten jack.
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 3rd case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 130K viewers on GOTV
> 
> 97K viewers on Twitch.TV
> 
> 94K players concurrent players today.
> 
> THIS IS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Im starting to really hate this system.

Sure, you would have watched all the matches anyways so you deserve these cases no doubt! But I hate the fact that people who don't even care and alt tab the game and they get cases or people who only watch 2-6 matches and get one.

They really should have done more work on the drop system.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Im starting to really hate this system.
> 
> Sure, you would have watched all the matches anyways so you deserve these cases no doubt! But I hate the fact that people who don't even care and alt tab the game and they get cases or people who only watch 2-6 matches and get one.
> 
> They really should have done more work on the drop system.


The system is just like DOTA2. It happens













THIS IS EPIC! Canceling class guys so we can watch DreamHack.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Im starting to really hate this system.
> 
> Sure, you would have watched all the matches anyways so you deserve these cases no doubt! But I hate the fact that people who don't even care and alt tab the game and they get cases or people who only watch 2-6 matches and get one.
> 
> They really should have done more work on the drop system.
> 
> 
> 
> The system is just like DOTA2. It happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS EPIC! Canceling guys so we can watch DreamHack.
Click to expand...

I support this 100%


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The system is just like DOTA2. It happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS EPIC! Canceling class guys so we can watch DreamHack.


I might as well have done this instead of highschool history. I'm amazed that I passed, let alone got almost 90% in that course. lol


----------



## Swag

Haha! I got a case too and I only watched 1 match!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha! I got a case too and I only watched 1 match!


I've watched every match... Haven't received crap. I officially hate you and dmasteR! Lol


----------



## b0z0

Lol. I have a souvenir mag 7 that won't sell =X


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I've watched every match... Haven't received crap. I officially hate you and dmasteR! Lol


Hey, i've watched every single match.









100K viewers on Twitch! So much CS:GO History has been made this weekend!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hey, i've watched every single match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100K viewers on Twitch! So much CS:GO History has been made this weekend!


Oh so it favours you because you're actually GREAT at this game?! I see how it is









125,000 on GOTV!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I've watched every match... Haven't received crap. I officially hate you and dmasteR! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, i've watched every single match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100K viewers on Twitch! So much CS:GO History has been made this weekend!
Click to expand...

Agreed.

I vote that you give sikkamore a case though, he deserves one just as much as you.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I vote that you give sikkamore a case though, he deserves one just as much as you.


I like the way this guy thinks... It's not biased or anything! I just think he may be the next Einstein


----------



## PolyMorphist

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Last match of the tournament, guys. NiP vs. Fnatic. Both won 1 match, last map Train. Starts in about 15mins.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I vote that you give sikkamore a case though, he deserves one just as much as you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I like the way this guy thinks... It's not biased or anything! I just think he may be the next Einstein


Haha, i'm not THAT nice.









Your twitch is for sure linked to your account right?

FINAL MAP. LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Haha, i'm not THAT nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your twitch is for sure linked to your account right?
> 
> FINAL MAP. LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I didn't think you were Santa Claus... Or are you?! Haha

Go fnatic!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Things look pretty bleak for NiP


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just a quick tactical pause for by NiP


----------



## PolyMorphist

Timeout was technical issues. f0rest and Get_right's aimbots were off..


----------



## Rickles

mumble > TS


----------



## Blk

This is disappointing, NiP needs a completely godlike CT second half.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Timeout was technical issues. f0rest and Get_right's aimbots were off..


lmao


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> This is disappointing, NiP needs a completely godlike CT second half.


Extremely possible, but man they must be so down right now. 13-2 half is really disappointing. Hopefully NiP pulls off the CT pistol round and ties this up at least!


----------



## Blk

Well... gg


----------



## Rickles

I don't get how anyone could use middle and ring fingers for a mouse...

also dropping your pants like that is not very impressive..


----------



## Blk

Eff this.


----------



## PolyMorphist

GG, Fnatic.


----------



## Ghooble




----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*


i know the feels.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Well... gg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> GG, Fnatic.


GG. Was really hoping NiP could bring the comeback with their ECO. That Eco round on CT for NiP just looked so promising.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I don't get how anyone could use middle and ring fingers for a mouse...
> 
> also dropping your pants like that is not very impressive..


Ya, I don't know how anyone uses their mouse that way either lol.


----------



## Sikkamore

Well, I've never been more proud to dawn my 7H fnatic edition headset









I was hoping NiP would put up more of a fight though :/


----------



## Blk

Well, let's hope for more of these events. The scene is looking promising


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Well, let's hope for more of these events. The scene is looking promising


Agreed. Really looking forward to the competitive scene for CS, as well as CS as a whole (GO, next SC, CSS, CS1.6)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Agreed. Really looking forward to the competitive scene for CS, as well as CS as a whole (GO, next SC, CSS, CS1.6)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Well, let's hope for more of these events. The scene is looking promising


Agreed. I can only see more events to come with a equal, or even larger prize pot!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Don't forget, with the steam sale having CSGO at an insane price, we might see an increase of 5k-10k players playing regularly overall.


----------



## NateST

All excellent games, I of course was disappointed with coL. losing, but at least they lost to fnatic. I really feel that NiP needs a different main awper than Fliff now that it seems quite a few teams are now close to them in skill level. He missed some shots that were extremely easy, and it's not as if he didn't play on LAN anymore. It's also amazing to see what getting a new IGL did to fnatic as well.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Don't forget, with the steam sale having CSGO at an insane price, we might see an increase of 5k-10k players playing regularly overall.


and only 40% more hackers...

I met two hackers playing last night, which was the first time in two months.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> GG. Was really hoping NiP could bring the comeback with their ECO. That Eco round on CT for NiP just looked so promising.
> Ya, I don't know how anyone uses their mouse that way either lol.


To bad all those viewer counts are relatively normal, LoL get slike 500k+ PER STREAM during their tournaments, but the amount of exposure is amazing. I hope events like DH that have other games might generate interest for a broader audience.


----------



## zucciniknife

Not a big fan of Fnatic


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Don't forget, with the steam sale having CSGO at an insane price, we might see an increase of 5k-10k players playing regularly overall.
> 
> 
> 
> and only 40% more hackers...
> 
> I met two hackers playing last night, which was the first time in two months.
Click to expand...

True true...

They should get banned fairly quick though.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> and only 40% more hackers...
> 
> I met two hackers playing last night, which was the first time in two months.


That's why I play on community servers.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> True true...
> 
> They should get banned fairly quick though.


I never realized how much wallhacks can help you before last night. On low levels, people using wallhacks are still terrible, but once you get a guy who is probably eagle level, playing on an alt account with wallhacks, there's no way you can beat that.

It's not even just knowing where the enemies are, you can see them before they peek, so you can react so much faster.


----------



## Yumyums

Guys do you have any idea what mic the guy in the jersey is using? Might sound like a silly question haha


----------



## LDV617

No idea but it looks like a clip on mic to his ear phones.


----------



## Sikkamore

FUUUUUUU just went 4-1 on the first round of a competitive MM







last guy managed to tag me with a headshot as I was reloading :/


----------



## Shanenanigans

Ah while we were waiting in between matches last night we were catching games and I was using the Ksharp combo ( AWP + Deagle ) after a very long time. I usually go deag when I need to get quick corner shots and everyone else is on an eco. But it really paid off yesterday. Was getting 1deags all over the place. Not to mention the times it saved me when my awp missed since I'm trying a new sensi, which works for my rifling, but is stifling my awp.


----------



## Sikkamore

Just went 13-2 on CT side. Switched sides and a guy turns his hacks on and goes like 30-0. Couldn't even hit him. We lost 16-13....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol they're $3.74 pros. Volvo made plenty of money and organner is making MOAR. Faced about 5 games with hackers since the sale. Out of 8. And the best part is the people who are lobbying with them.

On the other hand, we took out plenty of wallers with ease. Surrendered to 2 games with aimbotters.


----------



## Sikkamore

Yup. Played another and there was 5 hackers all together. Prefiring galore and shooting through walls with no way of knowing we were there.

Think I'm taking a break from this game...


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yeah. I think this came in good time. Allows me to concentrate on the major exam I have on Saturday.


----------



## Aventadoor

I know resolution isent suppose to matter in CS:GO, but how do you manage to see people at long A @ De_Dust2 with 1920x1080 res? Its bloody difficult! xD
Its almost like im playing better with a 27" 60hz 2560x1440 monitor @ 1280x960


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I know resolution isent suppose to matter in CS:GO, but how do you manage to see people at long A @ De_Dust2 with 1920x1080 res? Its bloody difficult! xD
> Its almost like im playing better with a 27" 60hz 2560x1440 monitor @ 1280x960


Resolution doesn't matter when it comes to spray pattern or, to a certain level, sensitivity ( there was no change in my sensi above 1280x720 ). But it does matter when it comes to comfort level. The pros play at 1280x960 ( highest reso I've seen from the bigshots at NIP and such ) but a LOT of them play at 1024x768 ( with or without full scaling ) just because they've played with that resolution for so many years and they're very comfortable with it. Not to mention most LAN setups will be able to handle that resolution with ease.

Earlier, I used to play at 1680x1050, around 7 years ago, but then dropped down to 1024x768 for a brief period of time, with display scaling stretched so that the awp scope was wider and such. Now though, I play at 1280x720 because most LAN setups can handle that and I keep a measly GT240 around so that I don't have to change up.

---

One thing I did find interesting in CSGO lately was that I actually require a slightly higher sensi to play MUCH better. I think it's because either the models actually move faster than source or I'm becoming older and my reaction time is slowing down. So my sensitivity changed from 2.2 @ 400 DPI to 1.35 @ 800 DPI. For some odd reason it feels like 800 DPI is better for me even at my older sensi and I didn't notice for so many years on my Ikari. So that's a 22.7% change, but a whole world of difference, in the good way of course.

---

Interesting stuff from Fnatic﻿.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Resolution doesn't matter when it comes to spray pattern or, to a certain level, sensitivity ( there was no change in my sensi above 1280x720 ). But it does matter when it comes to comfort level. The pros play at 1280x960 ( highest reso I've seen from the bigshots at NIP and such ) but a LOT of them play at 1024x768 ( with or without full scaling ) just because they've played with that resolution for so many years and they're very comfortable with it. Not to mention most LAN setups will be able to handle that resolution with ease.
> 
> Earlier, I used to play at 1680x1050, around 7 years ago, but then dropped down to 1024x768 for a brief period of time, with display scaling stretched so that the awp scope was wider and such. Now though, I play at 1280x720 because most LAN setups can handle that and I keep a measly GT240 around so that I don't have to change up.
> 
> ---
> 
> One thing I did find interesting in CSGO lately was that I actually require a slightly higher sensi to play MUCH better. I think it's because either the models actually move faster than source or I'm becoming older and my reaction time is slowing down. So my sensitivity changed from 2.2 @ 400 DPI to 1.35 @ 800 DPI. For some odd reason it feels like 800 DPI is better for me even at my older sensi and I didn't notice for so many years on my Ikari. So that's a 22.7% change, but a whole world of difference, in the good way of course.
> 
> ---
> 
> Interesting stuff from Fnatic﻿.


Swag and semphis use 1920x1080 at least. And sensitivity stays the same no matter what resolution you use.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Swag and semphis use 1920x1080 at least. And sensitivity stays the same no matter what resolution you use.


There is a change when you switch from 1024x768 to 1280x720 or any higher resolution than that. You should try it. It's a slight change, but that change is enough to mess things up.


----------



## Aventadoor

I came from a 27" 2560x1440 - X2420T 1920x1080 monitor.
On the 27", 4:3 resolutions looked MUCH better then 16:9 resolutions, except when it was at 1920x1080 or higher.
On 1920x1080 tho, it looks pretty bad unless I play 1920x1080 or slightly lower.... Which is a shame

At long distance, its really really hard for me to see heads, like at Long A for example.
Its not like I have bad eyes or anything tho haha


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> There is a change when you switch from 1024x768 to 1280x720 or any higher resolution than that. You should try it. It's a slight change, but that change is enough to mess things up.


I have tried, exactly the same cm/360.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I came from a 27" 2560x1440 - X2420T 1920x1080 monitor.
> On the 27", 4:3 resolutions looked MUCH better then 16:9 resolutions, except when it was at 1920x1080 or higher.
> On 1920x1080 tho, it looks pretty bad unless I play 1920x1080 or slightly lower.... Which is a shame
> 
> At long distance, its really really hard for me to see heads, like at Long A for example.
> Its not like I have bad eyes or anything tho haha


That's interesting. Well, I, for one, have a problem seeing heads in pit. And I play at 1280x720 on a 1080p monitor. I think it has something to do with display scaling. Try scaling with your GPU instead of your display, and see if it works out better for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I have tried, exactly the same cm/360.


I just did a small test. The 1024x768 movement is slightly higher than my 1280x720 movement with the same sensi and dpi.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That's interesting. Well, I, for one, have a problem seeing heads in pit. And I play at 1280x720 on a 1080p monitor. I think it has something to do with display scaling. Try scaling with your GPU instead of your display, and see if it works out better for you.
> I just did a small test. The 1024x768 movement is slightly higher than my 1280x720 movement with the same sensi and dpi.


1280x720 look worse then 1280x960 for me.
I use full screen scaling thru Nvidia controlpanel so it get stretched.
I made a thread about it and apparently its because 2560x1440 have better multiplication and therefore looks better then a 1920x1080 montor at for example 4:3


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 1280x720 look worse then 1280x960 for me.
> I use full screen scaling thru Nvidia controlpanel so it get stretched.
> I made a thread about it and apparently its because 2560x1440 have better multiplication and therefore looks better then a 1920x1080 montor at for example 4:3


That's interesting. Especially considering 2560x1440 is proper 16:9 like 1280x720. There's something else about display resolution that I can't remember which results in better/worse scaling.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That's interesting. Especially considering 2560x1440 is proper 16:9 like 1280x720. There's something else about display resolution that I can't remember which results in better/worse scaling.


Well, the interpolation in that game looks pretty horrible, IMO. It feels like everything gets blurry if you aren't at your native resolution.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote from "mdrejhon's" answer to my thread:

"The XL2720T probably will not help because scaling 1280x960 -> 1920x1080 won't look as good as scaling 1280x960 -> 2560x1440, because of scalers don't do good jobs of small scaling steps such as 960p->1080p, it causes a lot of softening. Upconversion operates best with a large difference in resolution. Also, for a motion fluidity upgrade, check out LightBoost too.

When CS:GO upgraded to 1.6, the advantage of using 4:3 resolution mostly disappeared for a lot of people, because of game engine changes, so consider using the native resolution.

SOLUTIONS
(if you want to stay 144Hz)

-- Use 1920x1080 in CS:GO. It will work much better. If your GPU is unable to play at 1920x1080, then upgrade your GPU. CS:GO doesn't need much of a GPU upgrade to run [email protected]

-- If you must stay at a 4:3 resolution, try running 1440x1080 instead. Create this custom resolution via NVIDIA Custom Resolution (if using NVIDIA). That way, it can run at 1:1 pixel exact mapping, with zero scaling. Fixing your soft-pixels problem.

-- If you must keep 1280x960, then first disable GPU scaling (e.g. NVIDIA Control Panel, etc), and then configure your BENQ OSD Menu -> Display Mode -> 1:1 ... That will disable your scaling. You will get a little black bars above and below, as your 960 pixels snap to exactly 960 pixels.
Edited by mdrejhon - 11/29/13 at 12:46pm"


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, the interpolation in that game looks pretty horrible, IMO. It feels like everything gets blurry if you aren't at your native resolution.


I agree. Sadly, because of my GPU, can't do native on my screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Quote from "mdrejhon's" answer to my thread:
> 
> "The XL2720T probably will not help because scaling 1280x960 -> 1920x1080 won't look as good as scaling 1280x960 -> 2560x1440, because of scalers don't do good jobs of small scaling steps such as 960p->1080p, it causes a lot of softening. Upconversion operates best with a large difference in resolution. Also, for a motion fluidity upgrade, check out LightBoost too.
> 
> When CS:GO upgraded to 1.6, the advantage of using 4:3 resolution mostly disappeared for a lot of people, because of game engine changes, so consider using the native resolution.
> 
> SOLUTIONS
> (if you want to stay 144Hz)
> 
> -- Use 1920x1080 in CS:GO. It will work much better. If your GPU is unable to play at 1920x1080, then upgrade your GPU. CS:GO doesn't need much of a GPU upgrade to run [email protected]
> 
> -- If you must stay at a 4:3 resolution, try running 1440x1080 instead. Create this custom resolution via NVIDIA Custom Resolution (if using NVIDIA). That way, it can run at 1:1 pixel exact mapping, with zero scaling. Fixing your soft-pixels problem.
> 
> -- If you must keep 1280x960, then first disable GPU scaling (e.g. NVIDIA Control Panel, etc), and then configure your BENQ OSD Menu -> Display Mode -> 1:1 ... That will disable your scaling. You will get a little black bars above and below, as your 960 pixels snap to exactly 960 pixels.
> Edited by mdrejhon - 11/29/13 at 12:46pm"


Softening, yeah. That's the biggest glaring issue for me. Did not know that scalers don't do good jobs in small scaling steps. What I'm currently testing right now is 1280x720 with GPU scaling ( because for my monitor to change between 1920x1080, which is my desktop resolution, to 1280x720, which is my ingame resolution, it takes more than just a few seconds). This causes issues for me especially when I'm alt tabbed and want to get back into the game or vice versa.

I'm also testing the dynamic contrast setting on my monitor with game-mode. So let's see how that works for me. I've also increased the sharpness settings.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I played quite a few games last night and didn't run into any hackers. Hell, I even got hack-u-sated once so that def means something.

Then again, I don't play comp.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just got 390 kills on AWP_lego. What am I doing with my life?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I played quite a few games last night and didn't run into any hackers. Hell, I even got hack-u-sated once so that def means something.
> 
> Then again, I don't play comp.


Comp is where it's at! Although I rarely face hackers since most of them are four star ranked. I'm currently master guardian II. ADD ME... Aznpersuazn615


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Comp is where the awps and autos are at!


fixed


----------



## PolyMorphist

Where do guys play other than comp MM?


----------



## EPiiKK

Leetway or pcw, esea is not a thing here in eu to my knowledge


----------



## jellybeans69

Was fun weekend some smurfs, some people calling my friends who just bought CS:GO on sale cheaters/hackers, but they're just cheapscates







Though the trend of how people were playing was little bit different than usual, i guess it's because of the sale.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I play in 128 tick DM if I'm not in MM.

Played 5 games today, won all 5. Had an insane cache game with absolutely crazy shots. Same with inferno and nuke. I have the demo downloaded of cache if anyone wants to see the decent players play. Plenty of communication in TS. 4 of the players including me are probably going to make a tournament team very soon, so yeah. If you guys wanna see how some teamplay works, this and my inferno demo would be it.


----------



## LDV617

I generally only play matchmaking, but would love to favorite some good community servers if you guys have recommendations. I much prefer competitive playstyles with good teamwork. But like to pwn noobs in the occasional gun game.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I play in 128 tick DM if I'm not in MM.
> 
> Played 5 games today, won all 5. Had an insane cache game with absolutely crazy shots. Same with inferno and nuke. I have the demo downloaded of cache if anyone wants to see the decent players play. Plenty of communication in TS. 4 of the players including me are probably going to make a tournament team very soon, so yeah. If you guys wanna see how some teamplay works, this and my inferno demo would be it.


What servers do you play on? all of the ones that I've tried are just as bad as Valve official ones, even at 128 tick.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I generally only play matchmaking, but would love to favorite some good community servers if you guys have recommendations. I much prefer competitive playstyles with good teamwork. But like to pwn noobs in the occasional gun game.


I play mostly comp matchmaking, but i can suggest a War3 server if you're interesed.

46.174.48.41:27245 - Russian War3 server, also has bunch of custom classes from Dota. It's a nice change to play something different once in a while.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I generally only play matchmaking, but would love to favorite some good community servers if you guys have recommendations. I much prefer competitive playstyles with good teamwork. But like to pwn noobs in the occasional gun game.


try abm's server

abm.game.nfoservers.com


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Comp is where it's at! Although I rarely face hackers since most of them are four star ranked. I'm currently master guardian II. ADD ME... Aznpersuazn615


Played with a few globes/smfc(foxy, remmy, matteyo) yesterday and boy were the aimbots blatant. Guy running down inferno mid headshotting all of us with an ump haha.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What servers do you play on? all of the ones that I've tried are just as bad as Valve official ones, even at 128 tick.


Well, we have limited options here in SEA. You may want to look for 20/24 slot 128 tick DM on the East coast, cuz the serious players play there. And have rigs that can handle it. Here, on our 128 tick DMs there are people who frame around like it's their job, running around at 40 fps. Ruins the experience for all of us.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, we have limited options here in SEA. You may want to look for 20/24 slot 128 tick DM on the East coast, cuz the serious players play there. And have rigs that can handle it. Here, on our 128 tick DMs there are people who frame around like it's their job, running around at 40 fps. Ruins the experience for all of us.


I didn't even look at your location when I asked that lol.

laggy people are really annoying. It's basically completely up to randomness at that point.

At least it's not as bad as the people who press a and d as fast as possible while spamming. Those people are actively abusing the game and taking away skill.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I didn't even look at your location when I asked that lol.
> 
> laggy people are really annoying. It's basically completely up to randomness at that point.
> 
> At least it's not as bad as the people who press a and d as fast as possible while spamming. Those people are actively abusing the game and taking away skill.


Well we don't have many ADADA abusers here. It may be because they don't know or don't care enough because the aim is incredible. Played against quite a few Japanese guys who have over 1500-1600 hours in the game and their aim is just crazy. But their 100ms to SG and my 120ms to SG makes me have to work harder to not get ping-peeked around a corner. As a result, I switched back to the P2000/M4A4 simply because there weren't enough bullets to deal with the lag.


----------



## Swag

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I hate the Steam sale.







I've had gone against 4 hackers today and all of them have 1 game on their accounts and that's CSGO...


----------



## Ghooble

Had a pretty good first half on Nuke last night playing Heaven.


----------



## LDV617

My favorite flashbang trajectory;


----------



## PsYcHo29388

How many of you have music disabled?

I decided to disable it because when the bomb was planted it would distract me a bit. I like to think I play better with it off.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> How many of you have music disabled?
> 
> I decided to disable it because when the bomb was planted it would distract me a bit. I like to think I play better with it off.


Thought that was pretty much standard. It gets annoying when the epic music starts and you're alone. I feel all tingly that I can't aim.


----------



## LDV617

Mine is definitely off.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Mine is definitely off.


The reason I brought it up was because of that video which I assumed was your video.

Guess I was wrong


----------



## LDV617

Wow great hearing dude, that is my video, but I couldn't even hear the music until I turned my speaker alllll the way up. I guess it's just turned all the way down in my settings. I have never really noticed it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Wow great hearing dude, that is my video, but I couldn't even hear the music until I turned my speaker alllll the way up. I guess it's just turned all the way down in my settings. I have never really noticed it.


I had my headset on while I watched it. Understandable if you didn't hear it with speakers, I probably wouldn't have heard it myself.


----------



## jellybeans69

Well with this sale it's fun playing 3 star - MG elites i play with friends call us cheaters out 3 comp matches we played today


----------



## LDV617

Any people in the Golden Nova 1 range that are looking for people to play with add me on steam (Rap Game James Franco). I just down ranked the other day and need to get my starz back!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> How many of you have music disabled?
> 
> I decided to disable it because when the bomb was planted it would distract me a bit. I like to think I play better with it off.


Absolutely should be disabled. It's annoying.


----------



## Swag

This morning, I reinstalled CS:GO and it took 2 hours to download it. Then I started playing and got this:


I realized my Steam was connecting me to the nearest Argentinian server......


----------



## LDV617

Rofl hahaha that is hilarious. On that note they need to fix all the 200 ping Brazilian teams coming to the US servers lol.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Rofl hahaha that is hilarious. On that note they need to fix all the 200 ping Brazilian teams coming to the US servers lol.


Nothing worse than a jumper in MM Comp.







It is annoying when you got a perfect shot on someone and then they teleport 10 meters away from where you were aiming.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Rofl hahaha that is hilarious. On that note they need to fix all the 200 ping Brazilian teams coming to the US servers lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing worse than a jumper in MM Comp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is annoying when you got a perfect shot on someone and then they teleport 10 meters away from where you were aiming.
Click to expand...

On top of that, they run P90s, Awps, and auto snipers the entire game.


----------



## LDV617

Don't get me started on the lagging p90s lol. The skilled ones go Mag-7.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Don't get me started on the lagging p90s lol. The skilled ones go Mag-7.


Oh god, 50 bullets and you don't know where the source of them... Sucks more than going against a GE when you're an Eagle.


----------



## Ghooble

I just 2 clicked Swag with a p2k on Netcode's headshot only DM. Who wants to touch me?


----------



## Sikkamore

I'd seriously love to play a competitive mm right now but I can't justify getting all heated at hackers. Yet I have a huge crave to get some headshots... UGH first world problems


----------



## Ghooble

Nobody? I'm still available, I know you people wanna.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I just 2 clicked Swag with a p2k on Netcode's headshot only DM. Who wants to touch me?


Maybe its just me but that server can have some poor quality. I've asked people in there if they had the same experiences and choo chooo came the hate train. Kk. The whole bashing that I just cant aim etc. I already get 90 ping to that server but I also get high choke(15%+) when the server is near full. No, its not every second, sometimes there is none, but there is times where there is a lot of noticeable server lag. I know its just not me as this only happens in azclan and netcode HSmod server. Some others have had complaints as well.

You really cant make any comments on netcode servers about their sometimes poor quality or else people take serious offense lol. I get that they have helped the NA scene a bit... but cmon what a damn circle jerk. I really wonder what it would cost to run a solid 128 tic 16ish player HSmod server per month? Might consider it depending on price and put it in chicago. Don't want that ****.

/rant

Also since we talked about sound a bit, I've been using the creative fatalities(analog) since I don't have money for anything else. The problem is I can barely hear footsteps for the life of me. I can hear someone change the fire rate of their glock across the map, hear enemies spawn in dm etc, and hear where people are shooting from. It seems like I can't really hear footsteps. Any particular things I can try? I've disabled music, basic sound commands for cfg, audio all the way up... at that point it just seems the guns drown out everything else. Would be really nice to hear people walking as right now I cant utilize sound very well.

Thanks!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Also since we talked about sound a bit, I've been using the creative fatalities(analog) since I don't have money for anything else. The problem is I can barely hear footsteps for the life of me. I can hear someone change the fire rate of their glock across the map, hear enemies spawn in dm etc, and hear where people are shooting from. It seems like I can't really hear footsteps. Any particular things I can try? I've disabled music, basic sound commands for cfg, audio all the way up... at that point it just seems the guns drown out everything else. Would be really nice to hear people walking as right now I cant utilize sound very well.
> 
> Thanks!


If they're walking, you can't hear the sound. If they're running, then yes.

Either way, I use a Fiio E7 USB DAC hooked up to my HD555s and I can hear silenced weapons at mid from inferno banana. All at volume .2 or so.

Audio settings are headphones, music volume 0, voice_scale .4 ( voice receive volume ) etc. Some people say that putting the audio on speakers resulted in louder footstep sound ( this was in source though ) but I used to have an X-Fi Fatal1ty and I had a custom EQ for best sounds minimizing the AWP sound, reducing AK treble and increasing footstep sound. But this was again for source, so I'm not sure how it'll work in GO.

Just test and see.



I had found this on the CAL forums back in 06 or 07 and it stuck with me all the way in Source till I got my E7.


----------



## Ghooble

MM with Hiu too stronk.


----------



## Rickles

Oh man, found a headshot or die server too fun.

If you don't hit them in the head you insta die.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Oh man, found a headshot or die server too fun.
> 
> If you don't hit them in the head you insta die.


Server info?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Oh man, found a headshot or die server too fun.
> 
> If you don't hit them in the head you insta die.


Post IP here









Btw where are the server located?


----------



## LDV617

Oh wow I would play that lol please share.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Oh wow I would play that lol please share.


+1


----------



## Rickles

I'll have to check tonight, I found it using "headshot" in the server filter and I am in SW Michigan so the server is probably Chicago or Kanas City... hard to tell with my Wimax


----------



## dmasteR

Not sure how many have taken a look lately, but head over to: http://store.steampowered.com/stats/

82,930 Concurrent users! That's a HUGE increase.

Take a look at this graph as well!

http://steamgraph.net/index.php?action=graph&appid=730&from=0


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not sure how many have taken a look lately, but head over to: http://store.steampowered.com/stats/
> 
> 82,930 Concurrent users! That's a HUGE increase.
> 
> Take a look at this graph as well!
> 
> http://steamgraph.net/index.php?action=graph&appid=730&from=0


Wow. Do you think that's because of the Dreamhack tournament or the sale? Maybe even a combo of the two huh?


----------



## jellybeans69

Probably both


----------



## Ghooble

Probably both. Tournaments hype $hit up and then having the game go on sale for like $3 makes even the stingy people give it a shot.

#RoadToPopularity


----------



## Swag

Huge competitions like Dreamhack are the biggest sponsors for games because so many people, old and young, like to mimic pros. That with the sale equals the perfect way to increase user ownership.







It's like when you see the sales of Steelseries or Razer after Dreamhack compared with the sales before it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Wow. Do you think that's because of the Dreamhack tournament or the sale? Maybe even a combo of the two huh?


I really wanna say, it has a lot more to do with DreamHack hosting the $250,000 to be honest. CS:GO has multiple sales since launch and even a discount for those who pre-ordered the game. This is the largest increase of players we've seen.

Who knows though!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Wow. Do you think that's because of the Dreamhack tournament or the sale? Maybe even a combo of the two huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanna say, it has a lot more to do with DreamHack hosting the $250,000 to be honest. CS:GO has multiple sales since launch and even a discount for those who pre-ordered the game. This is the largest increase of players we've seen.
> 
> Who knows though!
Click to expand...

Probably more Dreamhack sided, I remember in the Summer sale CSGO went down to $1.99 and it wasn't as dramatic an increase as this increase.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Probably more Dreamhack sided, I remember in the Summer sale CSGO went down to $1.99 and it wasn't as dramatic an increase as this increase.


Yep, that's exactly what I was thinking.

Also check this out!



The guys over at fnatic won this after winning DreamHack. Pretty sweet if you ask me!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Probably more Dreamhack sided, I remember in the Summer sale CSGO went down to $1.99 and it wasn't as dramatic an increase as this increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Also check this out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys over at fnatic won this after winning DreamHack. Pretty sweet if you ask me!
Click to expand...

I like how in CS, they actually acknowledge competition winners.







It's nice to see the devs to send out an in-game award for the winners and the second team to beat NiP.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> If they're walking, you can't hear the sound. If they're running, then yes.
> 
> Either way, I use a Fiio E7 USB DAC hooked up to my HD555s and I can hear silenced weapons at mid from inferno banana. All at volume .2 or so.
> 
> Audio settings are headphones, music volume 0, voice_scale .4 ( voice receive volume ) etc. Some people say that putting the audio on speakers resulted in louder footstep sound ( this was in source though ) but I used to have an X-Fi Fatal1ty and I had a custom EQ for best sounds minimizing the AWP sound, reducing AK treble and increasing footstep sound. But this was again for source, so I'm not sure how it'll work in GO.
> 
> Just test and see.
> 
> 
> 
> I had found this on the CAL forums back in 06 or 07 and it stuck with me all the way in Source till I got my E7.


When I meant walking I didn't mean shift walk, sorry. More just like moving about. I didn't think my volume would have to be that high. I used to have it at .11 and couldn't hear jack. While some people are at like .3-.5 or even lower and seem to do just fine. I have set them to headphones for ingame, although speakers seem to be slightly better, but not by much. I have done the standard setup for headsets that a lot of people suggest, except it hasn't helped me.

As for those settings? How do I use em lol. Not one really to be good with pc's tbh. I don't have an actual soundcard if that matters. Its one of those Realtek that is built into my mobo(asus m5a97 le r2.0) so I am not sure what I have to do









Would really appreciate it if you could help me get these working. I know they wont be the best considering they were $30 but I know the sound should be a lot better than this. I hear more using those cheap apple earbuds watching gameplay on youtube =/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> When I meant walking I didn't mean shift walk, sorry. More just like moving about. I didn't think my volume would have to be that high. I used to have it at .11 and couldn't hear jack. While some people are at like .3-.5 or even lower and seem to do just fine. I have set them to headphones for ingame, although speakers seem to be slightly better, but not by much. I have done the standard setup for headsets that a lot of people suggest, except it hasn't helped me.
> 
> As for those settings? How do I use em lol. Not one really to be good with pc's tbh. I don't have an actual soundcard if that matters. Its one of those Realtek that is built into my mobo(asus m5a97 le r2.0) so I am not sure what I have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate it if you could help me get these working. I know they wont be the best considering they were $30 but I know the sound should be a lot better than this. I hear more using those cheap apple earbuds watching gameplay on youtube =/


He's using a dedicated sound card (Creative X-Fi). You won't be able to adjust your settings most likely the way he does.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Probably more Dreamhack sided, I remember in the Summer sale CSGO went down to $1.99 and it wasn't as dramatic an increase as this increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Also check this out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys over at fnatic won this after winning DreamHack. Pretty sweet if you ask me!
Click to expand...

That is pretty badass.

I was actually hoping that they would make a badge for those of us who watched dreamhack aswell

For example, If you watched 10 matches, that's a bronze badge.
25 matches watched = Silver Badge
All Matches watched = Gold Badge

Then have a little stats thing where it shows what matches you watched.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> When I meant walking I didn't mean shift walk, sorry. More just like moving about. I didn't think my volume would have to be that high. I used to have it at .11 and couldn't hear jack. While some people are at like .3-.5 or even lower and seem to do just fine. I have set them to headphones for ingame, although speakers seem to be slightly better, but not by much. I have done the standard setup for headsets that a lot of people suggest, except it hasn't helped me.
> 
> As for those settings? How do I use em lol. Not one really to be good with pc's tbh. I don't have an actual soundcard if that matters. Its one of those Realtek that is built into my mobo(asus m5a97 le r2.0) so I am not sure what I have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate it if you could help me get these working. I know they wont be the best considering they were $30 but I know the sound should be a lot better than this. I hear more using those cheap apple earbuds watching gameplay on youtube =/


Well since you mentioned you were using the creative fatalities, I, like an idiot, presumed you were using the soundcards, since the headphones blow. If you want headphones ONLY for CS and nothing else in life, and you don't value your ears, you can get the 5Hv2 or whatever newfangled thing Steelseries have out in the market. Those headphones inflate treble to the point where if you use an AK and have a loud enough volume, your ears might bleed. However, over the period of the past few months where I've been following the competitive GO scene, I've seen pros use IEMs ( presumably for sound isolation ) so you can give those a shot as well.

And the onboard realtek sound is horrid. There's nonexistent bass and the treble gets overpowered by the mids. So basically, nothing in clear in the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He's using a dedicated sound card (Creative X-Fi). You won't be able to adjust your settings most likely the way he does.


Well technically, it is possible to mimic the EQ settings, but I'm not sure to what extent that would be useful. He'd just have to mimic the settings in the realtek panel.

@imok Realtek HD Audio Manager - Speakers - Sound effects tab - Equalizer section, hit the button to the right of reset. And turn on loudness equalization to keep your ears safe. But the downside to that is you won't be able to proper estimate where an enemy is because he could be really far away and the sound could be louder than what it should be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That is pretty badass.
> 
> I was actually hoping that they would make a badge for those of us who watched dreamhack aswell
> 
> For example, If you watched 10 matches, that's a bronze badge.
> 25 matches watched = Silver Badge
> All Matches watched = Gold Badge
> 
> Then have a little stats thing where it shows what matches you watched.


Lol. People like me left 2 twitch streams open on Chrome and Safari in the mobile setting and muted with different linked accounts while I watched the interesting games in GOTV.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> When I meant walking I didn't mean shift walk, sorry. More just like moving about. I didn't think my volume would have to be that high. *I used to have it at .11* and couldn't hear jack. While some people are at like .3-.5 or even lower and seem to do just fine. I have set them to headphones for ingame, although speakers seem to be slightly better, but not by much. I have done the standard setup for headsets that a lot of people suggest, except it hasn't helped me.
> 
> As for those settings? How do I use em lol. Not one really to be good with pc's tbh. I don't have an actual soundcard if that matters. Its one of those Realtek that is built into my mobo(asus m5a97 le r2.0) so I am not sure what I have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate it if you could help me get these working. I know they wont be the best considering they were $30 but I know the sound should be a lot better than this. I hear more using those cheap apple earbuds watching gameplay on youtube =/


My in-game volume is set to 0.02-0.03


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I like how in CS, they actually acknowledge competition winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see the devs to send out an in-game award for the winners and the second team to beat NiP.


In TF2 they have been giving pins for UGC for a few years, I think I have gotten a couple playing as a ringer for some of my baddies... I mean buddies









Sorry I didn't post the headshot or die IP last night, got a new monitor (Benq XL2420TE), pair of sennheisers(PX 360) and soundcard (soundblaster z) and I went and saw catching fire with my wife, which was very predictable..

Anyways lightboost was made for CS, I swear it is... hopefully tonight I can actually play more than just deathmatch, but my stattrak awp has 128 on it now.


----------



## Aventadoor

Doesnt lightboost cause input lag? Cause it interrupts with the BenQ's.... performance or something...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Doesnt lightboost cause input lag? Cause it interrupts with the BenQ's.... performance or something...


The backlight pulses toward the end of the frame, so you're introducing like 4-6ms of lag. It depends on your preferences. The lag isn't very significant.


----------



## Aventadoor

I have XL2420T 144hz, which is equal to the XL2420TE, just EU market.
To me, lightboost dident make a whole lot of difference vs 144hz, so I personally run without it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I have XL2420T 144hz, which is equal to the XL2420TE, just EU market.
> To me, lightboost dident make a whole lot of difference vs 144hz, so I personally run without it.


Really? I notice a huge difference. everything looks so much more defined with light boost.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Speaking of monitors...

Do I have any real advantage using a 2ms monitor vs someone with a 5ms monitor?


----------



## Aventadoor

If both is 60hz, which I asume it is, then no, you wouldent have any real advantage in the real world.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> If both is 60hz, which I asume it is, then no, you wouldent have any real advantage in the real world.


Well, my monitor actually has a response time of 2ms and a 75hz refresh rate. So I guess I would have a slight advantage.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Really? I notice a huge difference. everything looks so much more defined with light boost.


What do you mean by more defined? I didn't notice much of a difference either at 144hz so I don't use it. It's not worth the effect it has on my monitor's color IMO.


----------



## LDV617

God that M1 concept in your avatar is beautiful


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of monitors...
> 
> Do I have any real advantage using a 2ms monitor vs someone with a 5ms monitor?


Since those response time specs really don't mean all that much, not really.

The actual imput lag matters a lot more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> What do you mean by more defined? I didn't notice much of a difference either at 144hz so I don't use it. It's not worth the effect it has on my monitor's color IMO.


You can see the individual frames better. I notice a horrible blurring effect with regular 144 hz, whereas things look more clear when I'm moving at 120hz light boost.


----------



## Sikkamore

I have a 1920x1200 monitor... I really need to get a 1080 one though. I can't believe 1080 has an upside over 1200! Haha.

Also, I have a problem with audio in game. When there's no sound and I'm trying to listen for footsteps I tend to get this humming noise that changes it's pitch every once in a while. It's not only incredibly annoying. to the point it gives me headaches, but it I also feel it makes me a worse player!


----------



## EPiiKK

Is it only in cs:go? I mean weird humming noise could be anything...
Some maps also have aome sound effects to them


----------



## Art Vanelay

I played with a guy today who had this on his profile. Wat? I don't think there are that many hours in a month.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I played with a guy today who had this on his profile. Wat? I don't think there are that many hours in a month.


Haha, also I don't think it's possible to play almost 30x more in 2 weeks than what you've played overall.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Is it only in cs:go? I mean weird humming noise could be anything...
> Some maps also have aome sound effects to them


Yup, only in GO and I'm not sure if it does it with my speakers also. When I use my speakers I usually don't care anyways. I believe the humming noise is on every map though :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I played with a guy today who had this on his profile. Wat? I don't think there are that many hours in a month.


I've heard some people just leave their computers on 24/7 and have ALL their games running to stack hours.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The steam hours thing has happened before but worse, seems to be affecting alot of people, myself included.



I wonder if it has anything to do with steam cloud not working for uploading screenshots.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I played with a guy today who had this on his profile. Wat? I don't think there are that many hours in a month.


Something is broken. It's happening to a lot of people. A buddy of mine just started playing Dishonored and it says 2,xxx Hours played in the last two weeks, but 4 hours on record.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Something is broken. It's happening to a lot of people. A buddy of mine just started playing Dishonored and it says 2,xxx Hours played in the last two weeks, but 4 hours on record.


hmm... maybe it's like how I managed to beat Half Life: Opposing Force in 6 minutes according to steam. I thought they actually fixed their clock system a couple years ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I've heard some people just leave their computers on 24/7 and have ALL their games running to stack hours.


Okay, I'm just gonna let you sit there and think about how many hours are in a week.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> hmm... maybe it's like how I managed to beat Half Life: Opposing Force in 6 minutes according to steam. I thought they actually fixed their clock system a couple years ago.
> Okay, I'm just gonna let you sit there and think about how many hours are in a week.


Lol just thought of it







I had to download a patch for Steam today and my hours are fine.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> hmm... maybe it's like how I managed to beat Half Life: Opposing Force in 6 minutes according to steam. I thought they actually fixed their clock system a couple years ago.
> Okay, I'm just gonna let you sit there and think about how many hours are in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol just thought of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to download a patch for Steam today and my hours are fine.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it seems they just fixed it.

Now I can upload screenshots again


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/cs-go-20th-and-21st-november-patch-content-analysis/1100-266/

A complete Analysis of the patch that happened before DreamHack. Shows all the new skins!


----------



## Ghooble

Hey I think I MMed against Awperator the other day, what rank was he?


----------



## dmasteR

Oh forgot to mention. A little patch came out, nothing important at all this time.
Quote:


> MISC
> Fixed a problem with stickers on ATI GPUs.
> Fixed tooltip positioning for items at the edge of the screen.
> Fixed a rare case where clients could get stuck in the competitive search queue when Steam servers were experiencing heavy load.


The Notes. :]


----------



## Ghooble

What the hell did they do to the nova? I got nova'd all the way down long d2 twice and a guy on my team got nova'd from A ramp to the corner of plat.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Are you sure..? I seem to have very bad spread with the nova ( which isn't supposed to have any ) and a HS netted 45dmg. I'll try again though.

Just went 86-35 in a 128tick DM server with a Nova... Until people on CT started playing with negevs and autosnipers =/.


----------



## jellybeans69

Played with 1 star gold nova friend , oh my gawd. Pro-tip for lower league people around here, if you lose the first round on either of teams , don't buy anything in next two rounds (well unless you win second round in eco , buying in third is fine)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Played with 1 star gold nova friend , oh my gawd. Pro-tip for lower league people around here, if you lose the first round on either of teams , don't buy anything in next two rounds (well unless you win second round in eco , buying in third is fine)


I've seen some teams where they buy on second when its their side map (CT or T-sided) and win it to catch up to us. This happened a few of my games in L.Eagle.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Played with 1 star gold nova friend , oh my gawd. Pro-tip for lower league people around here, if you lose the first round on either of teams , don't buy anything in next two rounds (well unless you win second round in eco , buying in third is fine)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I've seen some teams where they buy on second when its their side map (CT or T-sided) and win it to catch up to us. This happened a few of my games in L.Eagle.


Guys it's dependent on your money situation and who you're up against. If as a T, you've planted and lost, full eco second, and full buy third.

If you lost pistol as CT, you can go P250 armor ( or my personal favorite, Nova+smoke ) to take out their SMGs.

If you've won pistol as T, get a shotgun or smg ( 900/600 kill reward ) and retain it till you have to upgrade in the 4th round. If you die while wielding a buy in the second, but still win, just P250 in the third round. Your teammates will still retain guns.

My logic ( and I'm sure it's not just mine ) is to get as much money as possible from the 2nd and 3rd rounds to retain money to buy in case we lose the gun round ( usually round 4 ).

Also, when on ecos, the idea isn't primarily to win the round ( especially if you're up against good players ), but to drop as many guns as possible to mess up their money status. It's the same thing with save situations. Although one of my teammates and me regular take on 2v5s and win, if I'm with anyone else, I just look for exit frags.

Also, if you're on a 4 round loss streak as T, unless you have an awp, might not be worth saving. Depends on situation though.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Played with 1 star gold nova friend , oh my gawd. Pro-tip for lower league people around here, if you lose the first round on either of teams , don't buy anything in next two rounds (well unless you win second round in eco , buying in third is fine)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I've seen some teams where they buy on second when its their side map (CT or T-sided) and win it to catch up to us. This happened a few of my games in L.Eagle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guys it's dependent on your money situation and who you're up against. If as a T, you've planted and lost, full eco second, and full buy third.
> 
> If you lost pistol as CT, you can go P250 armor ( or my personal favorite, Nova+smoke ) to take out their SMGs.
> 
> If you've won pistol as T, get a shotgun or smg ( 900/600 kill reward ) and retain it till you have to upgrade in the 4th round. If you die while wielding a buy in the second, but still win, just P250 in the third round. Your teammates will still retain guns.
> 
> My logic ( and I'm sure it's not just mine ) is to get as much money as possible from the 2nd and 3rd rounds to retain money to buy in case we lose the gun round ( usually round 4 ).
> 
> Also, when on ecos, the idea isn't primarily to win the round ( especially if you're up against good players ), but to drop as many guns as possible to mess up their money status. It's the same thing with save situations. Although one of my teammates and me regular take on 2v5s and win, if I'm with anyone else, I just look for exit frags.
> 
> Also, if you're on a 4 round loss streak as T, unless you have an awp, might not be worth saving. Depends on situation though.
Click to expand...

What I normally do is if we lose the first round, I buy a shotty and camp corners to earn that money and catch up; if we win, it depends on what position I play. If it's medium/close, then a shotty; if it's a medium/long, I would go with a MP7 for those heads.


----------



## jellybeans69

Well yeah most of time it is situational. Me n some friends who play little bit better. We do usually buy either HE's / P250 at second round, rarely armor though. I was just expecting some kind of basic knowledge of that yould eco if you lose most of time plus he couldn't aim too good. I usually get more uptight when friends i play do not listen to commands on where to go , couldn't care less if they play rather bad.


----------



## MLJS54

Getting back into CS:GO again... anyone have any suggestions for console / net code settings to optimize hit registration? I only played for a couple weeks after release so haven't had a chance to tweak my settings like I did in 1.6 / CS:S

Current:

1920x1080, probably going to scale down to 1280x720 (or what is the optimal resolution for CS:GO?)
120hz lightboost mode monitor
Zowie FK:
- 3/11 windows, no enhanced pointer precision
- 2300 dpi / 1000hz
- 0.8 in-game sensitivity
- Raw input enabled

Hit reg is just all over the place right now even with controlled AK 1-2 shots

Thanks


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Getting back into CS:GO again... anyone have any suggestions for console / net code settings to optimize hit registration? I only played for a couple weeks after release so haven't had a chance to tweak my settings like I did in 1.6 / CS:S
> 
> Current:
> 
> 1920x1080, probably going to scale down to 1280x720 (or what is the optimal resolution for CS:GO?)
> 120hz lightboost mode monitor
> Zowie FK:
> - *3/11 windows*, no enhanced pointer precision
> - 2300 dpi / 1000hz
> - 0.8 in-game sensitivity
> - Raw input enabled
> 
> Hit reg is just all over the place right now even with controlled AK 1-2 shots
> 
> Thanks


Erm I'm pretty sure you want to leave that on default, otherwise you mess up the tracking.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Getting back into CS:GO again... anyone have any suggestions for console / net code settings to optimize hit registration? I only played for a couple weeks after release so haven't had a chance to tweak my settings like I did in 1.6 / CS:S
> 
> Current:
> 
> 1920x1080, probably going to scale down to 1280x720 (or what is the optimal resolution for CS:GO?)
> 120hz lightboost mode monitor
> Zowie FK:
> - 3/11 windows, no enhanced pointer precision
> - 2300 dpi / 1000hz
> - 0.8 in-game sensitivity
> - Raw input enabled
> 
> Hit reg is just all over the place right now even with controlled AK 1-2 shots
> 
> Thanks


Use your prefered resolution, I switch between 1024x768 and 1280x960... Mouse settings is pure preference. Just remember CS:GO got acceleration activated when you install it. m_customaccel 0 in console for that. Don't know if rawinput cares about it though since I don't use it.

rate 128000
cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
cl_interp_ratio 1
cl_interp 0
snd_mixahead 0.05

I can send you the rest when I come home. Some bobing and viewmodel cmds etc.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Erm I'm pretty sure you want to leave that on default, otherwise you mess up the tracking.


1-4 in windows is fine, they all drop counts consistent. However, you should never go over 6/11 in windows, then it will skip. And he is using rawinput ingame.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Getting back into CS:GO again... anyone have any suggestions for console / net code settings to optimize hit registration? I only played for a couple weeks after release so haven't had a chance to tweak my settings like I did in 1.6 / CS:S
> 
> Current:
> 
> 1920x1080, probably going to scale down to 1280x720 (or what is the optimal resolution for CS:GO?)
> 120hz lightboost mode monitor
> Zowie FK:
> - 3/11 windows, no enhanced pointer precision
> - 2300 dpi / 1000hz
> - 0.8 in-game sensitivity
> - Raw input enabled
> 
> Hit reg is just all over the place right now even with controlled AK 1-2 shots
> 
> Thanks


I've played at a number of different resolutions, and they all seem about the same, although the interpolation in this game is really blurry for some reason, so I'd stick to your native resolution.

Turn off raw input. It seems to make the mouse laggier for whatever reason.

Turn off antialiasing and Vsync as well.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Use your prefered resolution, I switch between 1024x768 and 1280x960... Mouse settings is pure preference. Just remember CS:GO got acceleration activated when you install it. m_customaccel 0 in console for that. Don't know if rawinput cares about it though since I don't use it.
> 
> rate 128000
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128
> cl_interp_ratio 1
> cl_interp 0
> snd_mixahead 0.05
> 
> I can send you the rest when I come home. Some bobing and viewmodel cmds etc.


Thanks, that's great and exactly what I was looking for.

How about maxfps - should I test until I find one I like or is there an optimal setting to use when you are consistently maintaining very high FPS?


----------



## LDV617

Interesting, you suggest Raw Input off? Even with a mouse where you can control precise DPI? I'll try it, but for some reason I felt like turning raw input on gave me smoother mouse movement.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Interesting, you suggest Raw Input off? Even with a mouse where you can control precise DPI? I'll try it, but for some reason I felt like turning raw input on gave me smoother mouse movement.


When I turn on raw input, the mouse feels like I turned on Vsync or something.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 1-4 in windows is fine, they all drop counts consistent. However, you should never go over 6/11 in windows, then it will skip. And he is using rawinput ingame.


Even lowering it is bad:
Quote:


> Conversely if you have your slider at the 5/11 mark, your pointer will move .75 pixels for every one mouse count. Since computers cannot show 1.5 pixels, it rounds to either 1 or 2 making uneven mouse movements.


http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft2/Mouse_settings
Quote:


> The sensitivity (select pointer speed) slider can effectively cut out movements sent by your mouse. For example, if you place the slider on 3, Windows introduces a multiplier of 0.25, cutting out 3/4 of all information sent by your mouse. Not good at all. Enhance pointer precision introduces a non-linear acceleration curve. Even the few advocates of mouse acceleration would have you remove this.


http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2575532
Quote:


> On the other hand, if you reduce the pointer speed setting, even by one notch, you get two different mouse sensitivities and your cursor will move, slowly to the right, and faster to the left. This is probably even worse than raising it, so KEEP THIS ON DEFAULT!! The default setting is the 6th notch in the middle and it wont interpolate or filter your mouse inputs, so you get the dpi your mouse is advertised.


http://www.overclock.net/t/173255/cs-s-mouse-optimization-guide/0_20

6/11 is the only setting you should use as it keeps everything 1:1. Any change, be it lowering or raising the windows sensitivity, throws it off.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> When I turn on raw input, the mouse feels like I turned on Vsync or something.


When you turn it off or on? I just woke up so might be a little out of it, but please clarify.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> When you turn it off or on? I just woke up so might be a little out of it, but please clarify.


When I turn raw input on


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Thanks, that's great and exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> How about maxfps - should I test until I find one I like or is there an optimal setting to use when you are consistently maintaining very high FPS?


I use fps_max 1000. It feels choppy as hell if I bind it to my monitors refresh rate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Interesting, you suggest Raw Input off? Even with a mouse where you can control precise DPI? I'll try it, but for some reason I felt like turning raw input on gave me smoother mouse movement.


I also felt it smoother but sluggish, little bit like Zowies lower DPI steps. But use what you prefer.


----------



## LDV617

So unanimously we all agree Raw Input: Off as long as you have a mouse with controlled DPI? I find it extremely helpful to set DPI setting1 to like 800 for AK control, then setting2 to 1200 for SMG / close range/ quick scope. I use a Gigabyte Force M7 with the manufacturer DPI utility to set custom speeds.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So unanimously we all agree Raw Input: Off as long as you have a mouse with controlled DPI? I find it extremely helpful to set DPI setting1 to like 800 for AK control, then setting2 to 1200 for SMG / close range/ quick scope. I use a Gigabyte Force M7 with the manufacturer DPI utility to set custom speeds.


Would stick to one sensitivity if I were you. Much easier to build up muscle memory.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Getting back into CS:GO again... anyone have any suggestions for console / net code settings to optimize hit registration? I only played for a couple weeks after release so haven't had a chance to tweak my settings like I did in 1.6 / CS:S
> 
> Current:
> 
> 1920x1080, probably going to scale down to 1280x720 (or what is the optimal resolution for CS:GO?)
> 120hz lightboost mode monitor
> Zowie FK:
> - 3/11 windows, no enhanced pointer precision
> - 2300 dpi / 1000hz
> - 0.8 in-game sensitivity
> - Raw input enabled
> 
> Hit reg is just all over the place right now even with controlled AK 1-2 shots
> 
> Thanks


I'd suggest using max reso if your GPU can handle it. I play at 720p and it looks positively horrid on my 1080p monitor. But I stay on it so my game is consistent when I go to LAN.

Also, switch to 6/11 in Windows, 1150 DPI with your .8 sensitivity ( or 400 DPI with a sensi of 2.3, but look online and see at what DPI does your mouse track better, and where it interpolates ). **After a quick search, found that the 2300 DPI was not interpolated, so you can use that itself. But since I'd suggest turning off raw input, you might want to reduce your sensitivity to .4 with 6/11 in Windows**

And, turn off raw input. It doesn't work properly in this game like it used to in Source, for some odd reason. I preferred using raw input until I found that my playing had gotten better turning it off ( obviously windows and ingame mouse accel are disabled ).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Erm I'm pretty sure you want to leave that on default, otherwise you mess up the tracking.


Doesn't matter with raw input on. It only matters in Windows at that point. Raw input takes the values directly from the mouse, bypassing windows mouse processing, which is where the mouse sensitivity in windows shows up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Interesting, you suggest Raw Input off? Even with a mouse where you can control precise DPI? I'll try it, but for some reason I felt like turning raw input on gave me smoother mouse movement.


For this game, I've seen quite a few big league players documenting that raw input was messed up and they leave it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So unanimously we all agree Raw Input: Off as long as you have a mouse with controlled DPI? I find it extremely helpful to set DPI setting1 to like 800 for AK control, then setting2 to 1200 for SMG / close range/ quick scope. I use a Gigabyte Force M7 with the manufacturer DPI utility to set custom speeds.


Better to keep one sensitivity for everything and get used to that sensi. I use a regular sensi of 1.35 @ 800 DPI ( better for my mouse it seems ) with a zoom sensitivity ratio of .8, because that gives me more control over my AWP shots. Not many players do that, but the lowest I've seen was Nickn0it's .77 or something like that. This is mostly because I'm not an entirely aggressive AWPer so I don't need my full sensi at that time. Also, at this sensitivity, it's very close to my older sensi of 2.2 @ 400 DPI.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So unanimously we all agree Raw Input: Off as long as you have a mouse with controlled DPI? I find it extremely helpful to set DPI setting1 to like 800 for AK control, then setting2 to 1200 for SMG / close range/ quick scope. I use a Gigabyte Force M7 with the manufacturer DPI utility to set custom speeds.


I don't really see the point of doing this. Just get a bigger mouse pad if you don't have enough space at 800DPI to go SMG on your enemies. In high level play, you need to be able to snap onto an enemy very quickly, and you probably won't be able to do that completely out of muscle memory if you use two different DPIs.


----------



## MLJS54

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Going to mess around with the tweaks tonight.

One other question -- I seem to notice a lot more up and down mouse jitter than normal when doing a 180 or say a quick left to right twitch across my screen. Anyone know if this is settings/hardware related, or am I just out of practice?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> rate 128000
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128
> cl_interp_ratio 1
> cl_interp 0
> snd_mixahead 0.05
> 
> I can send you the rest when I come home. Some bobing and viewmodel cmds etc.


Those are good rates for community servers, but keep in mind that the rate command might actually be better if it is lower for the matchmaking servers.

I keep mine at like 70-80, but I also have crappy internet.

If you google around you can find a nice crosshair generator that will give you all the autoexec lines, and a nice buy config generator too.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Erm I'm pretty sure you want to leave that on default, otherwise you mess up the tracking.


With Rawinput enabled it doesn't matter.
No optimal resolution for CS:GO. Use native so you don't get scaling lag.

If you're playing on official servers (matchmaking etc), the crappy hit registration is because of 64tick. Not much you can do other than to get used to it.


----------



## Aventadoor

Idk how people manage to play on native.
Everything is so small, but I guess its positive once you handle it.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Idk how people manage to play on native.
> Everything is so small, but I guess its positive once you handle it.


Get glasses or use a monitor with a larger pixel pitch? I don't know, my monitor is 108 PPI which is a good deal more than 1080p on 22", and it looks fine to me.


----------



## Aventadoor

My eyes are perfectly fine, I checked them 1 month ago for MX license.
It feels like I get more headshots with 1920x1080 tho lol

When I play 4:3 scaled, I have to be very very accurate and hit pretty much in the middle of the head.
I guess its cause of the hit box right? Cause it doesnt get bigger with 4:3 as I understand, so its beneficial to use 16:9 and get used to it I?


----------



## jellybeans69

Well yes and friend of mine plays at native 1440p , still much better player than me


----------



## Rickles

Personally I don't notice anything to different regardless of the res I am on, but some people have played the same res for a good 7 years so I can see why they like to keep it.


----------



## daav1d

Sweden vs Finland soon if someone would be interested to watch


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden vs Finland soon if someone would be interested to watch


Opened stream

Sweden is winning 7-0

Why am I not surprised


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Opened stream
> 
> Sweden is winning 7-0
> 
> Why am I not surprised


No jOELZ, no win. Its as simple as that!


----------



## Sikkamore

I just played my first competitive mm tonight and I only went 12-17... I found out after the match ended that I was playing against Legendary Eagle Master and Supreme First Class players when I'm only a Master Guardian Elite!!!!


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Are you sure..? I seem to have very bad spread with the nova ( which isn't supposed to have any ) and a HS netted 45dmg. I'll try again though.
> 
> Just went 86-35 in a 128tick DM server with a Nova... Until people on CT started playing with negevs and autosnipers =/.


Telling you man, that shotgun is flat out ridiculous.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Telling you man, that shotgun is flat out ridiculous.


The spread is wierd, sometimes you oneshot them in the leg and then after that you do 40 in one when whats looks like hitting the head.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I usually aim between the shoulder blades for a headshot. Aiming at the head does like 45 dmg =/.


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive started playing 1280x960 not stretched.
Anything 16:9 under 1600x900 looks so bad








4:3 looks really sharp and good!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive started playing 1280x960 not stretched.
> Anything 16:9 under 1600x900 looks so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:3 looks really sharp and good!


Feel the same, ex. 1280x800 is much more blurry than 1024x768.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive started playing 1280x960 not stretched.
> Anything 16:9 under 1600x900 looks so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:3 looks really sharp and good!


Yeah I'm wondering if it's better for me to play at 1024x768 instead of 720p because my GPU can't really do any better.


----------



## Blk

1024x768 master race


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I just play at native res. If I'm on a pc that can't pull more than 60 fps, I'll def turn the resolution down to about 800x600 or 1024x768 and still do good.


----------



## Aventadoor

Sometimes my FPS just drops from 150-250fps - around 50 (cant see the number cause its jumping around so fast).
Shouldent a single GTX580 be able to play it on 1280x960 on low with some MSA + AA @ over 200fps all the time?


----------



## LDV617

This game is very funky performance wise. I have a 7950, and I get about the same frames that my 660 got. My brother gets similar frames on a 7850 2gb. I notice that no matter what, when I alt tab I get a few seconds of terrible fps. I think that the game is just optimized strangely because it's so consistent and does not happen in other games. Also the game is supposed to run on OSX but even the newest MBPs with discrete graphics do not run it as smooth as say a C2D + 7750 (my father has tried playing on both, his development MBP, and an old Opti he took from work and added a 7750 to, the Opti kills his MBP.)

That being said, I do not think you should see lower than 60 fps ever. I would check background processes.


----------



## Shanenanigans

If your FPS drops, it's mostly because something else is eating up CPU. Liek LDV said, it's best to check your background processes. A rogue process will cause issues. Check Chrome/Firefox/Steam. Sometimes they run updates in the background which eat up CPU ( not the download part, but the update part ).


----------



## LDV617

I love Chrome, but it is a resource hog. More lightweight than IE, sure, but next time you are in task manager with 10 tabs in Chrome (especially if any have flash content) just look at how much memory it eats. You will want to install Firefox


----------



## Rickles

You could probably set your CSGO priority to above normal or high (don't do the highest) so that it gets more CPU cycles, but I wouldn't see it helping that much..

The biggest draw back for me is the 64 tick MM servers.

HIghlight of my weak was getting a headshot through double doors mid and the guy instantly rage quit.









I also think that they changed the nova a little bit, maybe tightened the spray a little?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I love Chrome, but it is a resource hog. More lightweight than IE, sure, but next time you are in task manager with 10 tabs in Chrome (especially if any have flash content) just look at how much memory it eats. You will want to install *Waterfox*


I fixd


----------



## LDV617

Have you tried Piratebrowser Psycho?

And thank you, I use Google Apps at work, and have like 6 Gmail accounts now, so I just use Chrome on all machines to keep everything sync'd. Forgot all about Waterfox, which is awesome from what I have heard.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Have you tried Piratebrowser Psycho?


I just took a look at it and it doesn't really look like it will help me out that much since I already have Foxy proxy.


----------



## jellybeans69

Reached D.Master Guardian slowly but steady, i need to learn shoot with pistols though too many lost first rounds


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyone got recommendation for good aim practise servers in EU?
Like headshot only etc. I know there is HS only pistol servers, but to me its too much random headshots to really call it "aim practice"... or?

Played CS:Go for 61 hours now. I think I do alright, but my side stepping is **** and I struggle to hit people whos running around haha


----------



## Blk




----------



## LDV617

What you should do is practice AK pulldown. On Dust 2 spawn T side and practice against the wall behind you (You spawn facing the bomb sites, the wall towards B has a shading that goes about halfway up the wall. The bottom of the wall is grey, and the top is more eggshell / white.) Face that wall, and spray the AK, try to keep your bullets clustered together. Aim for the middle where the color changes.

I like to side step back and forth trying to hit the same bullet holes like Robin Hood ^^

I would post a video if I knew the name of a good demonstration but I'm at work and only have time to type, not Google









If nobody posts one / you are having trouble understanding, I'll make a video for you / look for one tonight.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Reached D.Master Guardian slowly but steady, i need to learn shoot with pistols though too many lost first rounds


That's double AK right?

Kind of funny that you say that because I'm a double AK and I seem to be able to out pistol most people on matchmaking, while my rifle spraying seems to be limiting me.


----------



## LDV617

I can dig it. I have not personally used it yet, no real reason to if you have a proxy ext. or use Tor. Thought it was a very interesting idea though. I imagine it will become quite popular in certain countries.

@Psycho


----------



## Aventadoor

The Training_aim_csgo doesnt work for me... I spawn "under" the floor for some wierd reason...
I'm not very familiar with the console commands, but I dont belive thats why it happens


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Anyone got recommendation for good aim practise servers in EU?
> Like headshot only etc. I know there is HS only pistol servers, but to me its too much random headshots to really call it "aim practice"... or?
> 
> Played CS:Go for 61 hours now. I think I do alright, but my side stepping is **** and I struggle to hit people whos running around haha


77.111.200.10:27015

Team VeryGames Headshot only DM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> The Training_aim_csgo doesnt work for me... I spawn "under" the floor for some wierd reason...
> I'm not very familiar with the console commands, but I dont belive thats why it happens


You need to load up the map.

In console type sv_cheats 1

Now type noclip and fly into the map. Type noclip again to land on the floor!


----------



## Aventadoor

Thank you!!

Lol I got like 40-54%, (100 dots) with 0.5 instead of 0.25 that Friberg used.
Its almost like I use too low sense, 400 Dpi and 1.54 in-game.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> The Training_aim_csgo doesnt work for me... I spawn "under" the floor for some wierd reason...
> I'm not very familiar with the console commands, but I dont belive thats why it happens


Yeah gotta use noclip, like someone else already explained.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What you should do is practice AK pulldown. On Dust 2 spawn T side and practice against the wall behind you (You spawn facing the bomb sites, the wall towards B has a shading that goes about halfway up the wall. The bottom of the wall is grey, and the top is more eggshell / white.) Face that wall, and spray the AK, try to keep your bullets clustered together. Aim for the middle where the color changes.
> 
> I like to side step back and forth trying to hit the same bullet holes like Robin Hood ^^
> 
> I would post a video if I knew the name of a good demonstration but I'm at work and only have time to type, not Google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nobody posts one / you are having trouble understanding, I'll make a video for you / look for one tonight.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*


This ^^

However I don't think he showed the wall I like to use the most. At 2:13 he is shooting at a wall, with his back turned to my favorite wall. The shade/color changes right at waist/chest height. Which is why I like it so much


----------



## Art Vanelay

What's with the left handed gun models in that twitch video? I don't ever find my gun model on the right side gets in the way and I'm right eye dominant


----------



## Aventadoor

Whats considered good % at that training_aim_csgo?
I get between 35-55% @ lvl 2, so fairly unconsistent.
Same settings as friberg, 100 dots


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That's double AK right?
> 
> Kind of funny that you say that because I'm a double AK and I seem to be able to out pistol most people on matchmaking, while my rifle spraying seems to be limiting me.


That's the rank that comes after double AK's , (double ak's rank is Master Guardian Elite)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What's with the left handed gun models in that twitch video? I don't ever find my gun model on the right side gets in the way and I'm right eye dominant


When CS originally came out back in Beta, it was Left Hand model only. A lot of CS players started playing CS back then and just stuck with it.

Also, a fun fact for you guys!

Matt T Wood
‏@matttwood
@UberzombieM @Officialtweeday Average ban time is about 3 hours as long as you report them.

That's for overwatch! Pretty darn good if you ask me!


----------



## Aventadoor

I always over/under-aim at training_aim_csgo...
This is duo to my bad muscle memory?


----------



## LDV617

Bad recoil control I'd say. Some would consider that muscle memory. I find it easier to control recoil with lower DPI / Mouse sensitivity. But I like high sensitivity for running around / CQB. Sucks


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> When CS originally came out back in Beta, it was Left Hand model only. A lot of CS players started playing CS back then and just stuck with it.
> 
> Also, a fun fact for you guys!
> 
> Matt T Wood
> ‏@matttwood
> @UberzombieM @Officialtweeday Average ban time is about 3 hours as long as you report them.
> 
> That's for overwatch! Pretty darn good if you ask me!


Really? I had a friend who was hacking incredibly obviously and it took him about a day to get banned.

They really shouldn't have put the game on sale, it encourages idiots like him.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Really? I had a friend who was hacking incredibly obviously and it took him about a day to get banned.
> 
> They really shouldn't have put the game on sale, it encourages idiots like him.


I'd imagine that higher # of reports puts them as higher priority.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I'd imagine that higher # of reports puts them as higher priority.


I'm pretty sure he was doing instaheadshots on every single person every round in those games.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he was doing instaheadshots on every single person every round in those games.


Unfortunately not everyone seems to report. If people assume, others will report, what ends up happening is no one actually does.... I definitely know that happens often!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If people assume, others will report, what ends up happening is no one actually does.... I definitely know that happens often!


One of the biggest social problems in the world. Goes way farther than CS:GO hackers ^^


----------



## Shanenanigans

On training_aim_csgo, default settings - 100 dots, which I use for aim practice, I get about 90 from level 2, and about 80-85 from level 3 ( where I practice more ). Sensi isn't awfully low ( frankly I think [email protected] DPI was low enough ) but I had to increase it slightly to the equivalent of 2.7 @ 400 dpi because I stuck to my source sensi for far too long ( I used a faster sensi in 1.6 at LAN ) and the models move faster than my hand can. And I'm old =/.


----------



## Swag

Anyone know how to enforce getting correct ranks in CSGO when solo queuing?

Last night I lost a match (thank god it was only 1 match and won 3 other) because their team had 2 L.Eagles and 3 Eagles, while my team had 2 L.Eagles and 2 Distinguished 1 Double AK. It is unbelievably annoying to see this happen!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone know how to enforce getting correct ranks in CSGO when solo queuing?
> 
> Last night I lost a match (thank god it was only 1 match and won 3 other) because their team had 2 L.Eagles and 3 Eagles, while my team had 2 L.Eagles and 2 Distinguished 1 Double AK. It is unbelievably annoying to see this happen!


You can't. Sometimes, Valve's matchmaking just gives up. When my buddies and me are playing late into the night on our alt IDs ( which we intended to keep for drunk playing ), our matches vary wildly between novas and master guardians, and a full team of global elites. This is why our alt IDs are at SMFC as well -.- and I can't rank up on my bloody main either back to GE.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> On training_aim_csgo, default settings - 100 dots, which I use for aim practice, I get about 90 from level 2, and about 80-85 from level 3 ( where I practice more ). Sensi isn't awfully low ( frankly I think [email protected] DPI was low enough ) but I had to increase it slightly to the equivalent of 2.7 @ 400 dpi because I stuck to my source sensi for far too long ( I used a faster sensi in 1.6 at LAN ) and the models move faster than my hand can. And I'm old =/.


Thats pro!

I get 40-60% with same settings as Friberg.
He get around 85-100% I guess.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone know how to enforce getting correct ranks in CSGO when solo queuing?
> 
> Last night I lost a match (thank god it was only 1 match and won 3 other) because their team had 2 L.Eagles and 3 Eagles, while my team had 2 L.Eagles and 2 Distinguished 1 Double AK. It is unbelievably annoying to see this happen!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't. Sometimes, Valve's matchmaking just gives up. When my buddies and me are playing late into the night on our alt IDs ( which we intended to keep for drunk playing ), our matches vary wildly between novas and master guardians, and a full team of global elites. This is why our alt IDs are at SMFC as well -.- and I can't rank up on my bloody main either back to GE.
Click to expand...

Well, I ain't as good enough to be GE but I occasionally see them in my matches which kind of make me mad. Their aim is just ridiculous.







It's like legit hacking.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unfortunately not everyone seems to report. If people assume, others will report, what ends up happening is no one actually does.... I definitely know that happens often!


That's really sad. I report everyone that seems very suspicious, even if they could just be lucky. I figure some of them might actually be wallhacking.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I usually just report people for being complete douches. As for hackers, I only report ones I know for sure are hacking.


----------



## LDV617

I just don't make hackusations ^^

If I see someone spin hacking getting aces every round with the deagle, of course I will report them.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I usually just report people for being complete douches. As for hackers, I only report ones I know for sure are hacking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I just don't make hackusations ^^
> 
> If I see someone spin hacking getting aces every round with the deagle, of course I will report them.


There's really no harm, IMO. Worst case scenario, some overwatch guy will watch a demo and realize that he's not hacking. No big deal.

I don't tell them that I'm reporting them unless they're doing something really excessive. That's kind of impolite.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well ofcourse I don't tell the people Im reporting that I reported them

Kinda dumb really, I do occasionally joke about reporting people though.


----------



## Aventadoor

Been playing alot of training_aim_csgo with same dot-settings as Friberg today.
When they start popping on the far sides it throwes my aim off so much that I miss atleast 3-6 dots...
I've started to just use single fire as I seem to do more consistently better that way.
Starting to get between 50-61% fairly consistent now lol


----------



## EPiiKK

I thonk the overwatch system is great, as it makes it so that, for the most part, innocent people wont get banned, thats why if one is suspicious i just report them and move on, theyll go into overwatch and get their centence if they deserve one.
Thats why im fairly trigger happy on the reports


----------



## jellybeans69

My friend got banned for 27 days, no cheating or anything, just trolling other people when they were calling him cheater.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well, I got back into surfing yesterday. Been having quite a bit of fun with that.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> My friend got banned for 27 days, no cheating or anything, just trolling other people when they were calling him cheater.


...and that's why you don't do things that will get your reported for griefing.

Does abusive text or voice chat ever get your anything? I've seen some really offensive things said, but I've never actually heard of any bans for it.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> ...and that's why you don't do things that will get your reported for griefing.
> 
> Does abusive text or voice chat ever get your anything? I've seen some really offensive things said, but I've never actually heard of any bans for it.


i wouldn't even call him abusive, he was just "confirming" his hax aka just trolling enemies their fault for being dicks , though he doesn't have any. People are just bad and i rarely see anyone i would call 100% a cheater.


----------



## Aventadoor

I'm still getting really bad fps sometimes...
I wonder if it can be the CFG I download, so im looking for a new.
Is the netcodeilluminati's CFG good?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I'm still getting really bad fps sometimes...
> I wonder if it can be the CFG I download, so im looking for a new.
> Is the netcodeilluminati's CFG good?


Just use a stock config. Also, what NVIDIA drivers are you using?

cl_cmdrate "128"
cl_updaterate "128"
rate "128000"
cl_interp "0"
cl_interp_ratio "1"

Are about the only commands you truly need in your autoexec.


----------



## Aventadoor

I use latest driver, which is 331.82 if i'm not wrong.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I'm still getting really bad fps sometimes...
> I wonder if it can be the CFG I download, so im looking for a new.
> Is the netcodeilluminati's CFG good?
> 
> 
> 
> Just use a stock config. Also, what NVIDIA drivers are you using?
> 
> cl_cmdrate "128"
> cl_updaterate "128"
> rate "128000"
> cl_interp "0"
> cl_interp_ratio "1"
> 
> Are about the only commands you truly need in your autoexec.
Click to expand...

I heard that doesn't actually work because if you play on a CSGO Comp MM server, they force preset settings onto you so adding that CFG won't actually do anything.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I use latest driver, which is 331.82 if i'm not wrong.


331.93 Is the one you should be running. This fixed a lot of FPS issues for a lot of users.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I heard that doesn't actually work because if you play on a CSGO Comp MM server, they force preset settings onto you so adding that CFG won't actually do anything.


Ends up forcing the highest rates though. Some people don't only play MM. If say you go into a 128 tick Community server to DeathMatch then those rates are helpful!


----------



## Aventadoor

I just deleted the CSGO and installed it again with better results.
Must have been using some wierd CFG cause now the colors/graphics are much more sharp/clean so its easier to see









My CMD & UP says 64, it should say 128 or?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I just deleted the CSGO and installed it again with better results.
> Must have been using some wierd CFG cause now the colors/graphics are much more sharp/clean so its easier to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CMD & UP says 64, it should say 128 or?


Depends on the server. Is the server a MM server, or community server? MM servers are all 64 tick.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I just deleted the CSGO and installed it again with better results.
> Must have been using some wierd CFG cause now the colors/graphics are much more sharp/clean so its easier to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CMD & UP says 64, it should say 128 or?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the server. Is the server a MM server, or community server? MM servers are all 64 tick.
Click to expand...

Yea, the MM servers are all 64-tick meaning the crappiest possible reg ever.


----------



## Rickles

I think that the rate can still be adjusted on MM servers.

I tend to get different amounts of loss pending on my rate due to my wimax mine is set on 80k


----------



## Swag

Steam's having a lot problems.









Spoiler: Hahahaha!







Anyway, CSGO forces 64-tick, you can't change it. There is actually a petition to change all MM servers into 128 tick.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyway, CSGO forces 64-tick, you can't change it. There is actually a petition to change all MM servers into 128 tick.


That's why I only play 128 tick community.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyway, CSGO forces 64-tick, you can't change it. There is actually a petition to change all MM servers into 128 tick.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I only play 128 tick community.
Click to expand...

I know some of my friends like to use ESEA because all ESEA servers are now 128-tick.







Which is nice so you know the winners will mostly likely have won due to better skill rather than blind luck with who gets better reg.


----------



## Aventadoor

I belive ive done something wrong with the autoexc file as I dont get 128 up & cmd nor tick.
Can I write them it set launch options instead? Dont want to type it in everytime I load the game


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I belive ive done something wrong with the autoexc file as I dont get 128 up & cmd nor tick.
> Can I write them it set launch options instead? Dont want to type it in everytime I load the game


did you type exec autoexec once you launched? Have to do it the first time.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I belive ive done something wrong with the autoexc file as I dont get 128 up & cmd nor tick.
> Can I write them it set launch options instead? Dont want to type it in everytime I load the game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> did you type exec autoexec once you launched? Have to do it the first time.


Yes you have to exec it from within game. I also put a host_writeconfig in the autoexec so that any new commands automatically get added to config.cfg


----------



## Aventadoor

Awesome! Now it worked







Thank you!

Any tip on how I can make the colors pop out more?
I use 100% Digital Vibrance, and FPS1 mode on the monitor, but the the heads still blend inn a good amount.
Is it contrast I should adjust?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I belive ive done something wrong with the autoexc file as I dont get 128 up & cmd nor tick.
> Can I write them it set launch options instead? Dont want to type it in everytime I load the game
> 
> 
> 
> did you type exec autoexec once you launched? Have to do it the first time.
Click to expand...

Really? for me I have to do it everytime.

I eventually decided to throw bind del "exec autoexec" in my autoexec because manually typing the stuff gets old.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I belive ive done something wrong with the autoexc file as I dont get 128 up & cmd nor tick.
> Can I write them it set launch options instead? Dont want to type it in everytime I load the game
> 
> 
> 
> did you type exec autoexec once you launched? Have to do it the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? for me I have to do it everytime.
> 
> I eventually decided to throw bind del "exec autoexec" in my autoexec because manually typing the stuff gets old.
Click to expand...

Go to your launch options and type in: "+exec autoexec.cfg" without the quotation marks.


----------



## DBEAU

Or add "exec autoexe.cfg" to the "config.cfg" file


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Go to your launch options and type in: "+exec autoexec.cfg" without the quotation marks.


Didn't work, however...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Or add "exec autoexe.cfg" to the "config.cfg" file


This did, thanks!


----------



## Sikkamore

I've been running around with my StatTrak Nova Tempest for the past two days now. Have no prior experience with it and I've been tearing it up! Lol


----------



## Rickles

nova is a lot of fun, I am turning into the p90 spray master


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> nova is a lot of fun, I am turning into the p90 spray master


A phase all CS players go through lol


----------



## Swag

Just lost a game against a hacking team, the entire team hacking... And it wasn't one of those ambiguous cases either. Killed us all with shots through wall and a round finished 4 seconds after you were allowed to move which I'm almost pretty sure is absolutely impossible... 1 more game and I derank again.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Ah. Was up in a game against one hacker. He kept mum until the second half. Was carrying for so long, cuz they were all SO bad. Then second half comes along, and he rapes us. It's guys like this who give Indians a bad name in the SEA scene.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Ah. Was up in a game against one hacker. He kept mum until the second half. Was carrying for so long, cuz they were all SO bad. Then second half comes along, and he rapes us. It's guys like this who give Indians a bad name in the SEA scene.


Just makes me mad that people still hack.







I wish they would finally create a full-proof defense against hackers as soon as possible.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I am turning into the p90 spray master


Yeah, I used to do that, I later discovered how to spray with the AK properly and I could stop moving if I wanted to get kills.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just use a stock config. Also, what NVIDIA drivers are you using?
> 
> cl_cmdrate "128"
> cl_updaterate "128"
> rate "128000"
> cl_interp "0"
> cl_interp_ratio "1"
> 
> Are about the only commands you truly need in your autoexec.


I have been having huge fps drops the past 3 days! It's doing from 200 or so. Now it caps at about. 119 in game and dips down to the 60s


----------



## prescotter

I have played over 1000 hours of Counter-Strike Source, most hours even before steam started registering ammount of time played.

But now i have purchased CS:GO and i cant hit anything lol









In CSS i can one shot with Deagle/AK47 across the map and most of the time i hit.
Now i cant even kill somebody.

Purchase a Deagle, point and click without moving, still cant hit the target.
Snipe with the Scout alternative, aimed on head of stationary target, still miss while my crosshair is full on target.

Its not that i lost my skill because as soon as i launch CSS i hit anything i aim on.

What has Valve done with the recoil pattern? i cant get a feel for it?

*Maybe thats why CSS is still more expensive then CS:GO, because they realize it sucks?*


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I have played over 1000 hours of Counter-Strike Source, most hours even before steam started registering ammount of time played.
> 
> But now i have purchased CS:GO and i cant hit anything lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In CSS i can one shot with Deagle/AK47 across the map and most of the time i hit.
> Now i cant even kill somebody.
> 
> Purchase a Deagle, point and click without moving, still cant hit the target.
> Snipe with the Scout alternative, aimed on head of stationary target, still miss while my crosshair is full on target.
> 
> Its not that i lost my skill because as soon as i launch CSS i hit anything i aim on.
> 
> What has Valve done with the recoil pattern? i cant get a feel for it?
> 
> *Maybe thats why CSS is still more expensive then CS:GO, because they realize it sucks?*


CS:GO is cheaper to get more people to switch over. CSS was honestly the worst version of CS made IMO. CSS penalty for moving and shooting is extremely low, and the hitboxes were ridiculously larger.



There's the overly large CSS hitboxes.



Those are the CS:GO Hitboxes.

The deagle was practically made into a primary weapon in Source. Go play any other version of CS where the deagle isn't ridiculous (CS 1.6/CZ) like the Source deagle.

Source spraying was extremely easy as well, due to the large hitboxes and the extremely tight spray.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I have played over 1000 hours of Counter-Strike Source, most hours even before steam started registering ammount of time played.
> 
> But now i have purchased CS:GO and i cant hit anything lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In CSS i can one shot with Deagle/AK47 across the map and most of the time i hit.
> Now i cant even kill somebody.
> 
> Purchase a Deagle, point and click without moving, still cant hit the target.
> Snipe with the Scout alternative, aimed on head of stationary target, still miss while my crosshair is full on target.
> 
> Its not that i lost my skill because as soon as i launch CSS i hit anything i aim on.
> 
> What has Valve done with the recoil pattern? i cant get a feel for it?
> 
> *Maybe thats why CSS is still more expensive then CS:GO, because they realize it sucks?*


The deagle is different then in source for sure, it is a lot more random first shot then in source. You are also probably used to 100 tick servers from source, and in CS:GO they decided that it would be best to use 64 tick servers that they found in a dumpster from 1995.

The scout is actually improved slightly from source and is probably my favorite gun.

Getting your rate set up right has a huge effect on hit reg, and for me 128000 for a rate doesn't play well at all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> The deagle is different then in source for sure, it is a lot more random first shot then in source. You are also probably used to 100 tick servers from source, and in CS:GO they decided that it would be best to use 64 tick servers that they found in a dumpster from 1995.
> 
> The scout is actually improved slightly from source and is probably my favorite gun.
> 
> Getting your rate set up right has a huge effect on hit reg, and for me 128000 for a rate doesn't play well at all.


Source doesn't have 100 tick servers actually, they're all 66 tick!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Still possible to get epic 1deags in GO. Was busy running around doing that versus Legends Huyak XD. Man he was pissed.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Source doesn't have 100 tick servers actually, they're all 66 tick!


You mean all those private servers with 100 tick in the title were actually 66?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You mean all those private servers with 100 tick in the title were actually 66?


Source use to be 100 tick native. After Orange Box, everything went to 66 tick. Forcing 100 tick is possible, but it's actually worse than 66 tick.

http://forums.srcds.com/viewtopic/14792

All Source tournaments/LAN's were all played on 66 tick after the Orange Box update.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Source use to be 100 tick native. After Orange Box, everything went to 66 tick. Forcing 100 tick is possible, but it's actually worse than 66 tick.
> 
> http://forums.srcds.com/viewtopic/14792
> 
> All Source tournaments/LAN's were all played on 66 tick after the Orange Box update.


Ahhhh

Yea, after orange box I probably played like 5 hours of source.. back when I really enjoyed TF2


----------



## Aventadoor

What GPU would you guys recommend for CS:GO?
I play 1600x900 with nearly everything at low, and get between 140-200fps when its more then 15 people in the game.
I'd like to have consistently over 200fps at that resolution.


----------



## LDV617

Well what's your budget? Sounds like you really don't need anything stronger.

If you want to get the same FPS with higher settings, I think the 77xx would work well. Or a 650 ti. But hard to suggest a card with no budget in mind. That 580 should be plenty if you ONLY play CS:GO.

Also hard to suggest a GPU specifically for such a non-demanding game. What is the most demanding game you play frequently?

EDIT: You may wanna look at craigslist and just pick up a second 580 lol


----------



## Aventadoor

I have 2 GTX580s, but I play with 1 cause its soo much smoother and less microstutter .
I know I dont need a new GPU, but its christmas, and I dont really want anything special for christmas as I already have what I want.
CS:Go is my main game at the moment, it might change.

As mentioned I want more FPS, 200+ even when its 20+ people on the server.
I was thinking AMD 290/Nvidia GTX770/780(non ti) budget.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I have 2 GTX580s, but I play with 1 cause its soo much smoother and less microstutter .
> I know I dont need a new GPU, but its christmas, and I dont really want anything special for christmas as I already have what I want.
> CS:Go is my main game at the moment, it might change.
> 
> As mentioned I want more FPS, 200+ even when its 20+ people on the server.
> I was thinking AMD 290/Nvidia GTX770/780(non ti) budget.


What drivers are you on? I hear the new NVIDIA drivers helped FPS for CS:GO 331.93

I personally suggest a R9 290/R9 280x.

I personally have a 7970 and get 450+ fps. I run everything on low though at 1080p.


----------



## Dragoon

Hey guys.

Took the opportunity and got myself CS:GO a few days ago during the sale. It has been a few years since I last touched a CS game, so I am really outdated/rusty.

I'm not the best player (not even remotely) but I have some experience in CS 1.6. Gameplay wise, anything that I should be noted of? Are there any servers that you would recommend for a "once retired" CS player? Mind you, I never played CS:S so I guess I wasn't spoiled by it from what I learned.









Thanks


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Took the opportunity and got myself CS:GO a few days ago during the sale. It has been a few years since I last touched a CS game, so I am really outdated/rusty.
> 
> I'm not the best player (not even remotely) but I have some experience in CS 1.6. Gameplay wise, anything that I should be noted of? Are there any servers that you would recommend for a "once retired" CS player? Mind you, I never played CS:S so I guess I wasn't spoiled by it from what I learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I can't help you with servers, unfortunately since i'm from North America, but I can give a few tips.

P250 is the go to pistol unless it's Pistol round. P250 has much better armor penetration, while still being cheap and can do 1 shot kills to the head at close distance.

M4/AK47/AWP that hasn't changed. They are still the go to Rifles. In GO, there is a separate gun for the Silenced M4 and the Unsilenced M4. Silenced M4 (M4A1) has a much tighter spread pattern and recoil compared to the M4A4 (Unsilenced).

MP7/P90 are the go to SMG's. Shotguns have been buffed compared to 1.6 and are actually viable. MAG7/NOVA are excellent shotguns, MAG7 is for CT only.

Auto-Sniper is a absolute monster on certain maps like de_train.

http://twowordbird.com/articles/csgo-recoil-mechanics/ Is the Recoil patterns, and how the recoil and spread works in GO!

Obviously you know the basics of the CS:GO maps since you played 1.6, so I won't go over that. A few things have changed obviously, but the basic map layouts are very similar.

That should get you started. :] Hope this helps!

EDIT: Forgot to mention.... http://www.hltv.org/ for all your CS:GO viewing needs. On the right you'll see all the upcoming matches and the times for them. Make sure you register on their site to get the right times for your timezone.

Unfortunately, you missed DreamHack, BUT you can watch the VOD's if you would like. I'll try and see if I can find them...

Found them:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1rr5qg/dreamhack_winter_2013/


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I have 2 GTX580s, but I play with 1 cause its soo much smoother and less microstutter .
> I know I dont need a new GPU, but its christmas, and I dont really want anything special for christmas as I already have what I want.
> CS:Go is my main game at the moment, it might change.
> 
> As mentioned I want more FPS, 200+ even when its 20+ people on the server.
> I was thinking AMD 290/Nvidia GTX770/780(non ti) budget.


Nvidia cards look fantastic with this game for some reason. I would say my 660 looks slightly nicer than my 7950 in this game. I'm not sure why, I just feel that way lol. But if I had to suggest any GPU to buy, the r9 280x - r9 290x. I would not buy a reference cooler card though, so keep that in mind. You will definitely get 200+ fps.

Or maybe get a 3rd 580 to reduce microstutter and get a 120+ hz monitor. At a certain point your monitor kind of bottlenecks your graphics card in a sense lol.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I can't help you with servers, unfortunately since i'm from North America, but I can give a few tips.
> 
> P250 is the go to pistol unless it's Pistol round. P250 has much better armor penetration, while still being cheap and can do 1 shot kills to the head at close distance.
> 
> M4/AK47/AWP that hasn't changed. They are still the go to Rifles. In GO, there is a separate gun for the Silenced M4 and the Unsilenced M4. Silenced M4 (M4A1) has a much tighter spread pattern and recoil compared to the M4A4 (Unsilenced).
> 
> MP7/P90 are the go to SMG's. Shotguns have been buffed compared to 1.6 and are actually viable. MAG7/NOVA are excellent shotguns, MAG7 is for CT only.
> 
> Auto-Sniper is a absolute monster on certain maps like de_train.
> 
> http://twowordbird.com/articles/csgo-recoil-mechanics/ Is the Recoil patterns, and how the recoil and spread works in GO!
> 
> Obviously you know the basics of the CS:GO maps since you played 1.6, so I won't go over that. A few things have changed obviously, but the basic map layouts are very similar.
> 
> That should get you started. :] Hope this helps!
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention.... http://www.hltv.org/ for all your CS:GO viewing needs. On the right you'll see all the upcoming matches and the times for them. Make sure you register on their site to get the right times for your timezone.
> 
> Unfortunately, you missed DreamHack, BUT you can watch the VOD's if you would like. I'll try and see if I can find them...
> 
> Found them:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1rr5qg/dreamhack_winter_2013/


Thanks alot for the tips and the videos







Those guys are absolute monsters lol.

That site on recoil mechanics is ludicrously detailed! Extremely helpful to know how the weapons behave though I was never the one to spray shoot... Also, during my time in CS 1.6 my weapon of choice was the SG 552 hence not having the tendency to spray due to its high inaccuracy,


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just lost a game against a hacking team, the entire team hacking... And it wasn't one of those ambiguous cases either. Killed us all with shots through wall and a round finished 4 seconds after you were allowed to move which I'm almost pretty sure is absolutely impossible... 1 more game and I derank again.


Sad when people who play in leagues and such cheat, imo much worse than mm. Its still bs to cheat in any case. For those who haven't seen this on reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1shkfd/pzmuffin_esea_main_cheating_in_matchmaking_thread/%5B/URL

Well what's your budget? Sounds like you really don't need anything stronger.

If you want to get the same FPS with higher settings, I think the 77xx would work well. Or a 650 ti. But hard to suggest a card with no budget in mind. That 580 should be plenty if you ONLY play CS:GO.

Also hard to suggest a GPU specifically for such a non-demanding game. What is the most demanding game you play frequently?

EDIT: You may wanna look at craigslist and just pick up a second 580 lol[/QUOTE]

My rig is nothing special (fx 8350, 8gb 1600 ram, 760 overclocked, and a nice mobo, 128gb ssd) and it turns out I really ONLY play cs. I wouldn't have done that if it turned out I would play so much csgo. Originally I thought I would play a bunch of bf, warthunder, dota/lol, and other games. Some of those games actually need a pretty decent pc to run at higher settings with a respectable framerate. Probably would have only gotten something like a 650ti and would have opted for the 3570k instead. I can't beat the price that I got the 8350 for though. Plus its somewhat nice for recording/rendering. Would have also gotten a 120hz monitor(asus probably for price)... though I want to hold off as I don't know if its worth it with my net. Maybe now that I am playing pretty much exclusively on community servers/pugs Ill think about it. Probably wouldn't jump the gun unless I do some leagues/scrim a lot.

If you want more FPS trying lowering your res, that is if you don't mind. I get a noticeably higher framerate with 4:3 over 16:9. I don't mind it though since I've been using it since I started playing go.

Eh my point is if you're really only to be playing go maybe hold off. If you don't have a 120hz monitor consider one. I played a variety of games when I was running 6+ year old hardware than I do with what I have now. Man, this game REALLY can pull you in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What drivers are you on? I hear the new NVIDIA drivers helped FPS for CS:GO 331.93
> 
> I personally suggest a R9 290/R9 280x.
> 
> I personally have a 7970 and get 450+ fps. I run everything on low though at 1080p.


Thats why I kinda regret not getting something like the 3570k over my 8350 and just settling for a lesser GPU.


----------



## Rickles

anything over your monitors refresh rate is not really gaining you anything... some people say that they can feel drops but you would probably have to be spinning in a circle to notice anything drastic.

I have 7970 crossfire and play at 1080p with most settings maxed (minus the ones that are noted to increase input latency), and my framerate is always over 120.

A hugely overlooked help for CS though is a sound card and decent headphones.

Also traded my stattrak ak today for a couple things, stattrak scout was one of them









And finally made it to MG1!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> anything over your monitors refresh rate is not really gaining you anything... some people say that they can feel drops but you would probably have to be spinning in a circle to notice anything drastic.
> 
> I have 7970 crossfire and play at 1080p with most settings maxed (minus the ones that are noted to increase input latency), and my framerate is always over 120.
> 
> A hugely overlooked help for CS though is a sound card and decent headphones.
> 
> Also traded my stattrak ak today for a couple things, stattrak scout was one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally made it to MG1!


Dang, I would have traded you my Stattrak AWP graphite for a Stattrak AK


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> anything over your monitors refresh rate is not really gaining you anything... some people say that they can feel drops but you would probably have to be spinning in a circle to notice anything drastic.
> 
> I have 7970 crossfire and play at 1080p with most settings maxed (minus the ones that are noted to increase input latency), and my framerate is always over 120.
> 
> A hugely overlooked help for CS though is a sound card and decent headphones.
> 
> Also traded my stattrak ak today for a couple things, stattrak scout was one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally made it to MG1!


Crossfre/Sli is unacceptable for me. I prefer it to be as smooth as butter, ergo I prefer 1 singel card.
I use 144hz monitor. My fps can get as low as 135 with enough players. I do use the latest beta driver from Nvidia.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What drivers are you on? I hear the new NVIDIA drivers helped FPS for CS:GO 331.93
> 
> I personally suggest a R9 290/R9 280x.
> 
> I personally have a 7970 and get 450+ fps. I run everything on low though at 1080p.


I did a little bit of research and it seems the drivers are causing issues for quite a lot of people. Are you sure? I'm on 327.xx and I'm quite apprehensive about upgrading the drivers, but my fps got worse after one of the updates.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I have 2 GTX580s, but I play with 1 cause its soo much smoother and less microstutter .
> I know I dont need a new GPU, but its christmas, and I dont really want anything special for christmas as I already have what I want.
> CS:Go is my main game at the moment, it might change.
> 
> As mentioned I want more FPS, 200+ even when its 20+ people on the server.
> I was thinking AMD 290/Nvidia GTX770/780(non ti) budget.


120Hz monitor. Was gonna suggest a good sound setup, but considering you're an audiophile, I imagine you got that covered. You could try a mechanical keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> *anything over your monitors refresh rate is not really gaining you anything... some people say that they can feel drops but you would probably have to be spinning in a circle to notice anything drastic.*
> 
> I have 7970 crossfire and play at 1080p with most settings maxed (minus the ones that are noted to increase input latency), and my framerate is always over 120.
> 
> A hugely overlooked help for CS though is a sound card and decent headphones.
> 
> Also traded my stattrak ak today for a couple things, stattrak scout was one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally made it to MG1!


Not true, I can tell when my fps drops below 120. It's something with the engine. Just doesn't feel smooth. Oh also, at 60fps and below, there's massive input lag, even without vsync. Tearing has never bothered me, but below 120fps, man that doesn't feel good for my monitor.

Now it's even worse since I got a MVA monitor last year ( before I moved over to GO ) to replace my aging 5ms TN. Colors are way better, but response time is ~16ms.

----

@aventadoor Try using 120Hz + Lightboost. Has a better effect than 144hz.


----------



## Swag

Anyone want to queue up with a currently MGE? Formerly a L.Eagle.

Tired of playing with people who are either trolling, hacking, or just plain-out ******ed. By the way, I do use voice but most people I do play with tell me to shut up because of the pitch of my voice.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone want to queue up with a currently MGE? Formerly a L.Eagle.
> 
> Tired of playing with people who are either trolling, hacking, or just plain-out ******ed. By the way, I do use voice but most people I do play with tell me to shut up because of the pitch of my voice.


add me on Steam

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/

make sure you PM me your username or post it here. Otherwise I won't know who to accept lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I did a little bit of research and it seems the drivers are causing issues for quite a lot of people. Are you sure? I'm on 327.xx and I'm quite apprehensive about upgrading the drivers, but my fps got worse after one of the updates.
> 120Hz monitor. Was gonna suggest a good sound setup, but considering you're an audiophile, I imagine you got that covered. You could try a mechanical keyboard.
> Not true, I can tell when my fps drops below 120. It's something with the engine. Just doesn't feel smooth. Oh also, at 60fps and below, there's massive input lag, even without vsync. Tearing has never bothered me, but below 120fps, man that doesn't feel good for my monitor.
> 
> Now it's even worse since I got a MVA monitor last year ( before I moved over to GO ) to replace my aging 5ms TN. Colors are way better, but response time is ~16ms.
> 
> ----
> 
> @aventadoor Try using 120Hz + Lightboost. Has a better effect than 144hz.


Positive, but it's for Mid range 600 and 700 cards mainly. So your 240 wouldn't fit that









Personally not a big fan of the added input lag from Lightboost


----------



## Aventadoor

I hope Audeze LCD-2, Schiit Mjolnir and Arcam irDAC is good enough for CS GO









I've tryed lightboost slightly, but it dident really amaze me enough to use it over 144hz.

Got a Corsair K60 mechanical keyboard.

To be honest I know what and which GPU I should get.
Interesting tho, LDV617 mention Nvidia is favored for CS?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I hope Audeze LCD-2, Schiit Mjolnir and Arcam irDAC is good enough for CS GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tryed lightboost slightly, but it dident really amaze me enough to use it over 144hz.
> 
> Got a Corsair K60 mechanical keyboard.
> 
> To be honest I know what and which GPU I should get.
> Interesting tho, LDV617 mention Nvidia is favored for CS?


I'd disagree with that to be honest. If anything AMD cards are more favored in CS:GO.

Older review, but gives a good idea.

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1570/pg9/nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-overclocked-graphics-card-review-csgo.html

7870 and the 660 are close cards performance wise typically.


----------



## Swag

First game with dmasteR and his friend.











Teaming up with GE is OP!

Swag - Pantsu 'Murica
dmasteR - wooooooooo
Friend - Marvel


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> First game with dmasteR and his friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaming up with GE is OP!
> 
> Swag - Pantsu 'Murica
> dmasteR - wooooooooo
> Friend - Marvel


Was a good game, we both got called cheaters lol.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Haha nice guys. Lucky you people aren't getting games against hackers. We're suffering here in SEA. Went up against a team of hackers first game yesterday and today. Got the same hackers in the next game and we tore them apart. Mostly because I was furious and started playing well. Prefired the crap out of them. The aimbots still got me, but we kept crossfiring. Surprising teamwork for a random pug lobby.


----------



## Swag

I am creating a spreadsheet for this club, I want to get at least 5 people inside the spreadsheet at least before I hand it off to dmasteR so it can resemble like a spreadsheet and it'll much easier to understand how to input the data.









*What I need*:
Username:
Rank:
Play Times: If you can't provide this, just put in "Random"
Region:

*Example*:
Username: Swag
Rank: Legendary Eagle
Play Times: 5:00PM - 2:00AM
Region: West Coast USA

@Shanenanigans
To be honest, I run into so many hackers. That's exactly how I deranked 3 times in 1 1/2 weeks.







Look, I'm MGE now from L.Eagle which makes me so mad, I could choke a puppy. That isn't good for my litter of Chihuahuas!







That game, we did good and were called cheaters, which kind of made me laugh because I didn't do my best that game. My room is so cold right now, I might as well store all my frozen goods in here.


----------



## jellybeans69

Username: /id/jellybeans69
Rank: MGE
Play Times: GMT+2 (Weekdays 20:00-XX:XX , weekends 11:00-XX:XX)
Region: EU , but probably can play with decent ping on USE


----------



## Swag

*Enjoy!*

This is what the spreadsheet will look like and this is actually the live version of the spreadsheet


Spoiler: Actual Spreadsheet



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AoMD2ZwTPc_AdFRfeDR0Z0YzR3h3eTBvZUxOVWZHMkE&single=true&gid=2&output=html&widget=true



You can enter yourselves in right now if you want because this is the live form to enter the spreadsheet. It will automatically republish the spreadsheet after a few minutes of you submitting the form!


Spoiler: Spreadsheet form



https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1i_8SfcqvLDP4y6HFrVVnicPpRKqRdiX1NgfVpx7l-mA/viewform?embedded=true#start=embed


----------



## Dragoon

Heh, I am still not eligible to fill up that form







missing rank lolz

One last question (sorry guys







): How do ranks really work? Are they used to kind of pit you against similar ranked players? Are they viable to determine a player's ability (aside hacking idiots)?

I still didn't have time to get myself into the game, gonna see if I am able to do so today.

But anyway here's my details for the moment:

Username: *Senkaiten*
Rank: *N/A* (yet)
Play Times: *Anywhere between 9PM and 1AM GMT*
Region: *EU - Portugal* (I can try with US servers)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Heh, I am still not eligible to fill up that form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missing rank lolz
> 
> One last question (sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ): How do ranks really work? Are they used to kind of pit you against similar ranked players? Are they viable to determine a player's ability (aside hacking idiots)?
> 
> I still didn't have time to get myself into the game, gonna see if I am able to do so today.
> 
> But anyway here's my details for the moment:
> 
> Username: *Senkaiten*
> Rank: *N/A* (yet)
> Play Times: *Anywhere between 9PM and 1AM GMT*
> Region: *EU - Portugal* (I can try with US servers)


Put in where you live because most people base their decision on whether to play with some people on what their ping is.







Also, I will add a rank option for Unranked for the newer players or the old players just joining the competition scene.


----------



## Sikkamore

Love how I win 5 matches in a row, a couple against guys that are badges/eagles, and yet I derank after losing 2 in a row because I have to carry my team :/ rank no longer really matters to me as much after that experience


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Put in where you live because most people base their decision on whether to play with some people on what their ping is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I will add a rank option for Unranked for the newer players or the old players just joining the competition scene.


I did lol. Region: *EU - Portugal*

Or if need more detailed: City: Lisbon









I'll fill the spreadsheet.

EDIT: Also, I think you should add the Steam user name in case it differs from OCN user name, like mine does for example. My OCN user name is Dragoon, but my Steam user name is Senkaiten
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Love how I win 5 matches in a row, a couple against guys that are badges/eagles, and yet I derank after losing 2 in a row because I have to carry my team :/ rank no longer really matters to me as much after that experience


Damn that's crappy. Easier to be demoted than promoted as usual.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Love how I win 5 matches in a row, a couple against guys that are badges/eagles, and yet I derank after losing 2 in a row because I have to carry my team :/ rank no longer really matters to me as much after that experience


Comp MM in CS:GO is really annoying but I try to maintain my rank because whenever I do play with friends, they don't base how good I am by my score, but with my rank. Hahaha!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Heh, I am still not eligible to fill up that form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missing rank lolz
> 
> One last question (sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ): How do ranks really work? Are they used to kind of pit you against similar ranked players? Are they viable to determine a player's ability (aside hacking idiots)?


They're SUPPOSED to pit you against similar ranked lobbies ( ie, if you're a DMG and you're solo matchmaking and you get 3/4 Global Elites in your team, chances are, you're up against an LEM/SMFC lobby ) but that doesn't happen often. When I ranked up to SMFC, I was top fragger against 2 people with no rank and a DMG, an Eagle and a MG1. So yeah. It's a little stupid. But it's supposed to match you up with people of similar skill levels.

Thing is, your ELO matters a lot in the game. You could be DMG, but have the ELO of someone who's LEM. This happens because as a DMG, you may have beaten some GEs in a couple of games, and a few similarly ranked lobbies, and you simply haven't ranked up yet. At such a point, your next win would rank you up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Love how I win 5 matches in a row, a couple against guys that are badges/eagles, and yet I derank after losing 2 in a row because I have to carry my team :/ rank no longer really matters to me as much after that experience


Similarly, if you win 5 in a row against similar lobbies, your ELO doesn't go up by much, but if you lose to a worse lobby, your ELO drops MUCH faster. I deranked to SMFC after losing 14-16 to the I<3TW team ( devcat at the time ) while I carried 2 GE teammates, a SMFC and a LEM. They were all GE. I think I've posted the screenshot previously.

There was a point where I was LEM with a win streak, lost 4 in a row, went back to DMG. After that, I was pretty furious, won 4 in a row, got back to LEM, won 3 more, got up to SMFC, and then went 15W and 2L and got to GE. All in a matter of a week or two. Yes, that's how pissed off I was.

Now I'm SMFC on both my accounts, but seemingly, my main gets hackers ALL the time, while my alt fluctuates between hacker lobbies and legit lobbies. So I prefer playing on my alt now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Comp MM in CS:GO is really annoying but I try to maintain my rank because whenever I do play with friends, they don't base how good I am by my score, but with my rank. Hahaha!


Then those guys aren't exactly your friends to begin with. When my second teammate started playing GO recently, he started out as DMG. We all started playing together, and now we have a pretty regular SMFC lobby. There's the occasional DMG, but we're all in TS, and we play like a team, which individual GEs can't compete with. For example, we tore up a Legends.GO guy yesterday, but even after we do our usual lauding of people who are excellent on LAN, he still carried an attitude. Guess losing in MM is TOO much for him.

Basically, ranks are completely messed up. Not worth it. I know some DMGs who are WAY better than a lot of GEs in Singapore. But I know Indian Eagles and such who can't hold a candle to DMGs from say, Korea or Japan.


----------



## Swag

Well the game kind of needs a rank system like SC2. SC2's rank system is so much more refined and much better that they actually represent skill level.









Also, we talk bad about each other all the time.







We're all good buds from a long time back up to elementary. Whenever one of us makes a really bad mistake like TK or something along that, that person gets a smack in person when we all meet again. Hahahaha!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Still possible to get epic 1deags in GO. Was busy running around doing that versus Legends Huyak XD. Man he was pissed.


Did you see that Complexity vs Ultimate 5 game? One round, three of them bought deagles and nearly destroyed the other team with them. They got at least 3 instadinks onto people that round.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Me and my other GE teammate are the only ones to pick up Deagles; him when he has a lot of money and we have to eco, and me, when our previous round added 1900+ and I have to eco. So I buy it a lot without armor. Usually get a kill or two. That's generally enough to get us the round we need.


----------



## Rickles

How much money do you get from a deagle frag?

I usually pick up either a p250 and nade or a sawed off (nova for ct) for my eco rounds.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> How much money do you get from a deagle frag?
> 
> *I usually pick up either a p250 and nade or a sawed off (nova for ct) for my eco rounds.*


Change usually to occasionaly and that's me, i'd rather have nova or p250 over eagle.


----------



## Shanenanigans

You get the same 300 per frag for the deagle, but I am better with the deagle than I am with a P250. I take slower deliberate shots and they're always headshots. So I can make that work my way.

My nova buys are dependent on my posi and map. If I'm B site in D2, then I pick up a nova. I can pick up a nova in any eco in Inferno and Nuke. Can't do it in Mirage, or Train. Can even do it to an extent in Cache.

Oh btw, for the first time I was holding B as a CT in cache today. Did a LOT of damage and played pretty well I must say. Usually I hold A alone and we have a mid to A rotate player, but he's usually taking on mid. I need to get my cache demo


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Just filled out the Spreadsheet form.

I'm actually glad I got deranked from MGE to MGII. Tired playing against people way above my skill level.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *Enjoy!*
> 
> This is what the spreadsheet will look like and this is actually the live version of the spreadsheet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actual Spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AoMD2ZwTPc_AdFRfeDR0Z0YzR3h3eTBvZUxOVWZHMkE&single=true&gid=2&output=html&widget=true
> 
> 
> 
> You can enter yourselves in right now if you want because this is the live form to enter the spreadsheet. It will automatically republish the spreadsheet after a few minutes of you submitting the form!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spreadsheet form
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1i_8SfcqvLDP4y6HFrVVnicPpRKqRdiX1NgfVpx7l-mA/viewform?embedded=true#start=embed


Someone get this put in the OP! Also add a column for out steam names so that we can add each other. Great idea to make a spreadsheet.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Someone get this put in the OP! Also add a column for out steam names so that we can add each other. Great idea to make a spreadsheet.


Already added to the OP as of this morning :]


----------



## Rickles

Username: Dynamic Broken Lightning
Rank: MG1
Play Times: 8:00PM - 12:01AM
Region: East Coast USA

http://steamcommunity.com/id/thisisnotpermanent


----------



## Dragoon

Just tried out GO. It's impressive how gameplay is pretty much like the old CS 1.6. As I expected, I play ALOT better as terrorist when using the SG553...

Now I gotta get onto the real thing.









One thing... I wonder why I cannot see the spreadsheet on Firefox (add-ons enabled or disabled) only on IE. But oddly enough, I use the same Firefox at work and the same add-ons and I see the spreadsheet flawlessly.

EDIT: Crud, forgot to add the time zone to play times. @dmasteR can you add *GMT* there? Or it's not too important?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Just tried out GO. It's impressive how gameplay is pretty much like the old CS 1.6. As I expected, I play ALOT better as terrorist when using the SG553...


Really? I thought the Sig 553 had too slow of a fire rate and too confusing of a spray pattern, to be as effective as the AK.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Just tried out GO. It's impressive how gameplay is pretty much like the old CS 1.6. As I expected, I play ALOT better as terrorist when using the SG553...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I thought the Sig 553 had too slow of a fire rate and too confusing of a spray pattern, to be as effective as the AK.
Click to expand...

I tend to do alot better with the SG than the AK these days...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I tend to do alot better with the SG than the AK these days...


But, compared to the AK, you fire slower and can only spray 8 rounds, unless you are really good at controlling the spray. Both of them instadink, so I don't see you have an advantage with it, apart from the scope, which isn't that great.


----------



## dmasteR

NSFW. Has some mild language lol.

I wish I saw this happen. It must ban people after a certain amount of confirmation from the users who are viewing Overwatch... Anyone else have overwatch? It's all I've been doing lately when I'm not in scrims/matches.


----------



## Swag

Just added the mandatory form requirement of Steam Username so you guys can add each other as friends much more readily.









*For the following people, please PM me your Steam usernames*:
Jellybeans69
Sikkamore
Shanenanigans
Rickles
PsYcHo29388
FatalProximity
Dragoon


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW. Has some mild language lol.
> 
> I wish I saw this happen. It must ban people after a certain amount of confirmation from the users who are viewing Overwatch... Anyone else have overwatch? It's all I've been doing lately when I'm not in scrims/matches.


That's an awesome video lol. See ya next year.


----------



## Swag

How do you join overwatch?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How do you join overwatch?


You wait until an overwatch icon appears on your home screen.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How do you join overwatch?
> 
> 
> 
> You wait until an overwatch icon appears on your home screen.
Click to expand...

Thanks.







+rep.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How do you join overwatch?


150 MM wins with a certain rank or above. I'm unsure about the rank part, but positive about 150 MM wins.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I tend to do alot better with the SG than the AK these days...
> 
> 
> 
> But, compared to the AK, you fire slower and can only spray 8 rounds, unless you are really good at controlling the spray. Both of them instadink, so I don't see you have an advantage with it, apart from the scope, which isn't that great.
Click to expand...

I'm probably playing on a smaller monitor than most players in the game, so the scope does help me out in alot of scenarios.

The other day I got 3 kills within 3 seconds by mostly spraying it. Was left with around 50 HP.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm probably playing on a smaller monitor than most players in the game, so the scope does help me out in alot of scenarios.
> 
> The other day I got 3 kills within 3 seconds by mostly spraying it. Was left with around 50 HP.


Yeah, I'm playing on a 1080p 24" monitor.

back in the couple weeks I played at 640x480, I needed scopes to be able to hit anything lol.

The spray pattern on that thing is crazy though.


I cannot control it at all after it starts to take a turn. Additionally, the AK just kills faster because of its rate of fire.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I tend to do alot better with the SG than the AK these days...


Pretty much my weapon of choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> But, compared to the AK, you fire slower and can only spray 8 rounds, unless you are really good at controlling the spray. Both of them instadink, so I don't see you have an advantage with it, apart from the scope, which isn't that great.


Eh, I dunno why... But I really do a lot better with the SG than with the AK. I actually find the scope useful, it's kinda hard to explain, but I feel the SG easier to handle than the AK. Probably because I don't have the habit to spray, never did, I usually fire my weapons "semi auto" style, spray them once in a while.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Yeah, I'm playing on a 1080p 24" monitor.
> 
> back in the couple weeks I played at 640x480, I needed scopes to be able to hit anything lol.
> 
> The spray pattern on that thing is crazy though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot control it at all after it starts to take a turn. Additionally, the AK just kills faster because of its rate of fire.


I'm pretty much in the same situation (29" 2560x1080). That is an odd pattern... Maybe since I pretty much 95% of the times I shoot I go semi-auto, the spray pattern doesn't matter... since the first shot will always go towards the crosshair, but I guess I should learn to spray...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Pretty much my weapon of choice.
> Eh, I dunno why... But I really do a lot better with the SG than with the AK. I actually find the scope useful, it's kinda hard to explain, but I feel the SG easier to handle than the AK. Probably because I don't have the habit to spray, never did, I usually fire my weapons "semi auto" style, spray them once in a while.
> I'm pretty much in the same situation (29" 2560x1080). That is an odd pattern... Maybe since I pretty much 95% of the times I shoot I go semi-auto, the spray pattern doesn't matter... since the first shot will always go towards the crosshair, but I guess I should learn to spray...


I don't see how you could do well only going semi auto, unless you are amazing at headshots.

It takes around 4 rounds to kill with an AK and the AK can put 4 rounds out in less than 2 seconds. I could easily put 4 rounds on target at a reasonable range in 2 seconds.


----------



## Swag

Just won 2 games in a row effectively ranking me up and me and my friend got called cheaters both games.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I don't see how you could do well only going semi auto, unless you are amazing at headshots.
> 
> It takes around 4 rounds to kill with an AK and the AK can put 4 rounds out in less than 2 seconds. I could easily put 4 rounds on target at a reasonable range in 2 seconds.


Well... Not really, I don't have the experience you guys have certainly, but I can handle myself. I guess I got a bad habit of "semi-autoing" most weapons. I'll try to lose that habit and practice spraying. But I still kill much faster using the SG than the AK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just won 2 games in a row effectively ranking me up and me and my friend got called cheaters both games.


Wow, seriously? How can people be such idiots? The difference is obvious when you're playing against a seasoned player or a cheater. Congratulations though


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I don't see how you could do well only going semi auto, unless you are amazing at headshots.
> 
> It takes around 4 rounds to kill with an AK and the AK can put 4 rounds out in less than 2 seconds. I could easily put 4 rounds on target at a reasonable range in 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Not really, I don't have the experience you guys have certainly, but I can handle myself. I guess I got a bad habit of "semi-autoing" most weapons. I'll try to lose that habit and practice spraying. But I still kill much faster using the SG than the AK.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just won 2 games in a row effectively ranking me up and me and my friend got called cheaters both games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, seriously? How can people be such idiots? The difference is obvious when you're playing against a seasoned player or a cheater. Congratulations though
Click to expand...

Mostly because after winning 5 rounds, I started just rushing A T-side on Mirage.







They thought that since I kept killing them there, I was walling and aim hacking which was kind of funny because I didn't even aim for their heads. The recoil brought it up to their heads. Also, my best tip for ordinary players would be when you shoot, do burst shots. Like with an AK: 2 burst shot, wait half a second, 2 burst shot, wait half a second. Practice this and you'll be able to get good aim soon enough after aiming for the head. You need the time between the shots to 'reset' the recoil so the bullets land in the middle of your crosshair than having to practice detecting where the spray will go.


----------



## Sikkamore

I'm getting sick and tired of playing smurf accounts. A guy with 2 hours gets 40 kills, when he's unranked, playing against me and my friends when we're AK ranks. Er?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of playing smurf accounts. A guy with 2 hours gets 40 kills, when he's unranked, playing against me and my friends when we're AK ranks. Er?


Haha, it's funny, my first smurf account became my main and my original main became my troll-smurf account.







Let's play some time, I want to slowly get to MM with everyone on OCN.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Mostly because after winning 5 rounds, I started just rushing A T-side on Mirage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They thought that since I kept killing them there, I was walling and aim hacking which was kind of funny because I didn't even aim for their heads. The recoil brought it up to their heads. Also, my best tip for ordinary players would be when you shoot, do burst shots. Like with an AK: 2 burst shot, wait half a second, 2 burst shot, wait half a second. Practice this and you'll be able to get good aim soon enough after aiming for the head. You need the time between the shots to 'reset' the recoil so the bullets land in the middle of your crosshair than having to practice detecting where the spray will go.


LOL that emphasizes my argument about them being idiots. Who goes to the same area over and over again?









That's pretty much what I do... the only difference is that I don't pull the trigger long enough to let out more than one shot... Thanks for the tip


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, it's funny, my first smurf account became my main and my original main became my troll-smurf account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's play some time, I want to slowly get to MM with everyone on OCN.


You damn smurf! Lol

Feel free to add me on Steam any time man


----------



## BreakDown

Today i got this five-seven contractor skin as a drop, this is the first time im not sure if im ok with this particular skin, it looks to much like a glock IMO.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Today i got this five-seven contractor skin as a drop, this is the first time im not sure if im ok with this particular skin, it looks to much like a glock IMO.


Does anyone know if this was on the workshop before as a different name? It swear I've seen it before.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Well... Not really, I don't have the experience you guys have certainly, but I can handle myself. I guess I got a bad habit of "semi-autoing" most weapons. I'll try to lose that habit and practice spraying. But I still kill much faster using the SG than the AK.


Don't get in the habit of spraying too much, though. It can really hurt you. You have to know what distances to spray at and when to break off from a spray.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Mostly because after winning 5 rounds, I started just rushing A T-side on Mirage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They thought that since I kept killing them there, I was walling and aim hacking which was kind of funny because I didn't even aim for their heads. The recoil brought it up to their heads. Also, my best tip for ordinary players would be when you shoot, do burst shots. Like with an AK: 2 burst shot, wait half a second, 2 burst shot, wait half a second. Practice this and you'll be able to get good aim soon enough after aiming for the head. You need the time between the shots to 'reset' the recoil so the bullets land in the middle of your crosshair than having to practice detecting where the spray will go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that emphasizes my argument about them being idiots. Who goes to the same area over and over again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much what I do... the only difference is that I don't pull the trigger long enough to let out more than one shot... Thanks for the tip
Click to expand...

Learn single/burst first because it teaches you control and panic control. Most newer players tend to panic because they think they're going to die, it's actually better not to spray and take your time aiming for the other guy's head than start spraying everywhere. Learn spray patterns and controlling your spray when you feel comfortable with the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, it's funny, my first smurf account became my main and my original main became my troll-smurf account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's play some time, I want to slowly get to MM with everyone on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You damn smurf! Lol
> 
> Feel free to add me on Steam any time man
Click to expand...

Will do.







Might have some time tonight but we'll see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragoon*
> 
> Well... Not really, I don't have the experience you guys have certainly, but I can handle myself. I guess I got a bad habit of "semi-autoing" most weapons. I'll try to lose that habit and practice spraying. But I still kill much faster using the SG than the AK.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get in the habit of spraying too much, though. It can really hurt you. You have to know what distances to spray at and when to break off from a spray.
Click to expand...

Yea, I see the most common problem with newer players is the spray. Either they spray and can't control it, or spray to a target a mile away.







Only gun you can spray from a mile away is Pro90, I love the Pro90. I was on Dust2 and from A Plat, I sprayed down their awper in pit/long.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Don't get in the habit of spraying too much, though. It can really hurt you. You have to know what distances to spray at and when to break off from a spray.


I burst with the p90...

in groups of 50


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Don't get in the habit of spraying too much, though. It can really hurt you. You have to know what distances to spray at and when to break off from a spray.


Got it. I'm trying to gain the habit of burst firing more than just a round or two. Seems to be working well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Learn single/burst first because it teaches you control and panic control. Most newer players tend to panic because they think they're going to die, it's actually better not to spray and take your time aiming for the other guy's head than start spraying everywhere. Learn spray patterns and controlling your spray when you feel comfortable with the game.
> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have some time tonight but we'll see.
> Yea, I see the most common problem with newer players is the spray. Either they spray and can't control it, or spray to a target a mile away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only gun you can spray from a mile away is Pro90, I love the Pro90. I was on Dust2 and from A Plat, I sprayed down their awper in pit/long.


Heh, I learned not to panic. Learned that from my CS 1.6 times







(I do admit I used to panic when I first started playing 1.6). But yeah, I'm sticking to burst firing for the time being.

Just did a couple Dust II runs... Still managed to keep a positive K/D and an MVP. I found out I'm quite handy with the auto-sniper. But that's one expensive toy for someone that dies 9 out of 10 rounds >_> lol


----------



## Swag

Yea, that crazy panic is where new players really struggle to get rid of.







Practice your shooting with the AK/M4/MP7/P90 and pistols rather than the auto-sniper. It'll be more helpful in your overall practice.

Also:


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of playing smurf accounts. A guy with 2 hours gets 40 kills, when he's unranked, playing against me and my friends when we're AK ranks. Er?


I also play on my smurf account, but that's only cause there's been so many cheaters lately in MM due to the sale. Cheaters seem to have slowed down though a little bit in Overwatch. So hopefully in the next week or so it should all be back to normal!


----------



## NateST

I also play on a smurf account, just because my friends aren't very good. I'll be on for most of the weekend, I added myself on spread sheet with both of my accounts, looking forward to getting my SMFC back. Hope to play with you guys soon. Anyone else have league XP besides Dmaster?


----------



## Swag

Everyone who submitted the form when I first made it but hadn't added the Steam Username feature, you're usernames are all up now.







Thanks for PMing me them quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I also play on a smurf account, just because my friends aren't very good. I'll be on for most of the weekend, I added myself on spread sheet with both of my accounts, looking forward to getting my SMFC back. Hope to play with you guys soon. Anyone else have league XP besides Dmaster?


What's League XP?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Everyone who submitted the form when I first made it but hadn't added the Steam Username feature, you're usernames are all up now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for PMing me them quickly.
> What's League XP?


league experience, CAL,CEVO, ESEA etc etc. Played competition in a league.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Everyone who submitted the form when I first made it but hadn't added the Steam Username feature, you're usernames are all up now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for PMing me them quickly.
> What's League XP?
> 
> 
> 
> league experience, CAL,CEVO, ESEA etc etc. Played competition in a league.
Click to expand...

I tried out ESEA, didn't get into it too much then it kind of fell off of my mind. I do some local tournaments/competition but that's about it other than doing 10-mans with some friends or randoms. We should do an OCN 10-man!


----------



## NateST

In the back if my mind I was hoping you were coL.swag lol.


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> league experience, CAL,CEVO, ESEA etc etc. Played competition in a league.


Well if you count CEVO open this season haha.

http://www.cevo.com/event/cs-globaloffensive/roster/10080/

Hovering between LE and LEM.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> In the back if my mind I was hoping you were coL.swag lol.


If only I was that good.







I don't play CS:GO enough to play as good as most people here. Most of my skills are from my old days in CS 1.5/1.6 and the muscle memory is still there.

Post if any of y'all want to do a 10-man sometime. It might be fun.

For those who don't know what a 10-man is:
Remember when you guys used to play dodgeball or kickball in Elementary school? You pick 2 Captains and they choose their team, it's exactly like that except this time you're choosing who you want to kill with.


----------



## Rickles

i'd be down for a 10 man.

And I would really love a knife round.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> In the back if my mind I was hoping you were coL.swag lol.


summit1g, CSGO streamer, is going to be playing Complexity tonight so you might see coL.swag.







To be honest, I don't think summit's skill calls for how much viewers or fans he has.







He's good, probably better than me, but people donate thousands to him. O.O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> i'd be down for a 10 man.
> 
> And I would really love a knife round.


Sounds good.







Guess we just gotta wait for others to join.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> summit1g, CSGO streamer, is going to be playing Complexity tonight so you might see coL.swag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I don't think summit's skill calls for how much viewers or fans he has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's good, probably better than me, but people donate thousands to him. O.O
> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we just gotta wait for others to join.


I watch summit quite a bit, a lot of his viewer base is from Day-Z, his stream interaction is also really good. You don't have to be the best of the best to be a good streamer.


----------



## NateST

Added everyone on the spread sheet that was still valid and was US, some might have gotten invites from both of my accounts. Oh and GL in open this season!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I also play on my smurf account, but that's only cause there's been so many cheaters lately in MM due to the sale. Cheaters seem to have slowed down though a little bit in Overwatch. So hopefully in the next week or so it should all be back to normal!


I can see why you do that then lol hackers have been minimal for me lately so Valve/Overwatch seems to be doing it's job.

Also, lately I've FINALLY been getting matches against people my rank or even below me. I just dropped 44 kills and was called a hacker lol my team had no idea what strategy meant. I would say 'smoke truck and push as a team TOGETHER from squeaky door and warehouse' and they'd go out one by one, first come first serve, no smokes, nothing, and die. Bomb carrier would be first to go >.<

Edit: I was just on a team with some randoms... One guy got a ace grenade kill LOL


----------



## Rickles

friending those of you i can find.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 12/12/2013
> 
> [UI]
> - To improve chat readability, chat text colors have been updated to make the team, location and "say" text all use unique colors.
> 
> [COMMUNITY]
> - Fixed exploits where custom maps could run non-whitelisted server commands.
> - Added functions for VScript to ask gamerules what game mode and type the current match is set to.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Fixed an exploit where player's could print chat text on behalf of the console.
> - Fixed grenades making continuous noise when thrown into narrow spaces.


Update out.


----------



## Art Vanelay

So... are they ever going to fix that bug where you can see through smoke on the radar? It's so tempting to abuse it, I usually end up doing it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> So... are they ever going to fix that bug where you can see through smoke on the radar? It's so tempting to abuse it, I usually end up doing it.


Nobody is able to reproduce it every time. It's extremely random, they've been working on it though!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nobody is able to reproduce it every time. It's extremely random, they've been working on it though!


Yeah, I've noticed that as well.

It just seems like they aren't working on some things, since there are some people that have fully tested fixes for ADAD, through console commands, that seem like they would be very effective, but Valve hasn't implemented anything that would fix ADAD to any degree in the last few months. At least, not that I've noticed.

Also, has anyone noticed that the hit reg has been terrible on MM servers today? Something feels horribly wrong, and rubber banding is back as well.

I'm planning on joining ESEA after my final exams are over because these servers are getting pretty painful at times. 128 tick servers don't seem to have that problem where people peeking seem to suddenly jump around the corner, giving them an advantage.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> So... are they ever going to fix that bug where you can see through smoke on the radar? It's so tempting to abuse it, I usually end up doing it.


Not sure but I know I've been using it. It's pretty nice.







I feel like it happens when you're at the tip of the range of the smoke and your enemy is in the middle of it. I tend to hide behind mid-double doors and smoke it when A is planted. I want for the rotaters and just have them pop up on my map and then I shoot based on the arrow and the red circle; that and the fact that you can also see their name partly through the smoke.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Yeah, I've noticed that as well.
> 
> It just seems like they aren't working on some things, since there are some people that have fully tested fixes for ADAD, through console commands, that seem like they would be very effective, but Valve hasn't implemented anything that would fix ADAD to any degree in the last few months. At least, not that I've noticed.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed that the hit reg has been terrible on MM servers today? Something feels horribly wrong, and rubber banding is back as well.
> 
> I'm planning on joining ESEA after my final exams are over because these servers are getting pretty painful at times. 128 tick servers don't seem to have that problem where people peeking seem to suddenly jump around the corner, giving them an advantage.


There's a few ADAD fixes out there, but the pro's are currently happy with the way movement works right now.

Try out AltPug as well. I hear a lot more people are playing Altpug now. Obviously ESEA still has the larger player base. :]


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not sure but I know I've been using it. It's pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like it happens when you're at the tip of the range of the smoke and your enemy is in the middle of it. I tend to hide behind mid-double doors and smoke it when A is planted. I want for the rotaters and just have them pop up on my map and then I shoot based on the arrow and the red circle; that and the fact that you can also see their name partly through the smoke.


On cache, a lot of the time, I smoke the entrance to garage and I can see people at the back of the garage whom aren't even near the smoke. It's very strange.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's a few ADAD fixes out there, but the pro's are currently happy with the way movement works right now.
> 
> Try out AltPug as well. I hear a lot more people are playing Altpug now. Obviously ESEA still has the larger player base. :]


The pros are happy with it? Is the movement better on 128 tick servers? It's a bit of a nightmare still on 64 tick. Peekers seem to have a huge advantage a lot of the time.

I'm planning on trying 1.6 again as well, so I'm probably going to go for ESEA anyway.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> On cache, a lot of the time, I smoke the entrance to garage and I can see people at the back of the garage whom aren't even near the smoke. It's very strange.
> The pros are happy with it? Is the movement better on 128 tick servers? It's a bit of a nightmare still on 64 tick. Peekers seem to have a huge advantage a lot of the time.
> 
> I'm planning on trying 1.6 again as well, so I'm probably going to go for ESEA anyway.


1.6 is pretty dead even on ESEA. Currently 4 pugs going on with 1 waiting to start.

Yes, majority of the pros are happy with the current movement. Everyone on the other hand thinks they can still be improved, but majority are happy with the current state of it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 1.6 is pretty dead even on ESEA. Currently 4 pugs going on with 1 waiting to start.
> 
> Yes, majority of the pros are happy with the current movement. Everyone on the other hand thinks they can still be improved, but majority are happy with the current state of it.


Wow that's sad. I just wanted to find a pug that wasn't a bunch of people from Brazil who don't speak English.

I miss being 12 and playing original CS.

The pros tend not to be the kind that spend the entire game using a p90 and just running left and right while spraying. It's irritating when that happens on the Valve MM servers. I'm not sure how much that is improved by better servers, though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Wow that's sad. I just wanted to find a pug that wasn't a bunch of people from Brazil who don't speak English.
> 
> I miss being 12 and playing original CS.
> 
> The pros tend not to be the kind that spend the entire game using a p90 and just running left and right while spraying. It's irritating when that happens on the Valve MM servers. I'm not sure how much that is improved by better servers, though.


Even in MM I don't find it very effective to be honest. If the p90 was as overpowered as people make it out to be, you would see the pro scene using it much more often.

Custom GUI's should be getting re-enabled soon. Can't wait!


----------



## Shanenanigans

They should ideally remove aimpunch with armor. That's the one thing that's killing me. Unless I get the drop on someone first, which is hard with 64 tick and 120 ms, it's near impossible to get any kind of kills.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> They should ideally remove aimpunch with armor. That's the one thing that's killing me. Unless I get the drop on someone first, which is hard with 64 tick and 120 ms, it's near impossible to get any kind of kills.


I thought there isn't aim punch with armor anymore.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I thought there isn't aim punch with armor anymore.


It's still there.

Also, found this on Reddit. Don't know why I didn't think of posting this earlier.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1sk15c/newbie_tuesday_december_10th_2013_your_weekly/


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> They should ideally remove aimpunch with armor. That's the one thing that's killing me. Unless I get the drop on someone first, which is hard with 64 tick and 120 ms, it's near impossible to get any kind of kills.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there isn't aim punch with armor anymore.
Click to expand...

Yea, pretty sure they removed it a few updates ago.







Shouldn't be a worry anymore!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I thought there isn't aim punch with armor anymore.


That's because it was removed a long time ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> They should ideally remove aimpunch with armor. That's the one thing that's killing me. Unless I get the drop on someone first, which is hard with 64 tick and 120 ms, it's near impossible to get any kind of kills.


Aimpunch with armor is removed actually. It's been removed for many months now.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's because it was removed a long time ago.
> Aimpunch with armor is removed actually. It's been removed for many months now.


I've seen that video. You should test it again cuz it feels like it's back. There was a time when it wasn't there and it was amazing. But it came back a little while ago, and it's bothering me. I can feel it more than anything because of my pings.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Update out.


Massive trolling was achieved with that bug. rip in piece.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's still there.
> 
> Also, found this on Reddit. Don't know why I didn't think of posting this earlier.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1sk15c/newbie_tuesday_december_10th_2013_your_weekly/


Words cannot describe how ridiculously helpful that link is









Thanks a lot! +









That will help me improve my aim for sure.


----------



## Sikkamore

Someone in matchmaking yesterday told me the reason Valve makes the servers 64 tick is because some users computers can't handle 128 tick. Has Valve gone on record and said this, or anything for that matter, or is it all just speculation?

I was thinking that if that were the case Valve should go ahead and update it so that users have the ability to choose 64 or 128 tick. Whichever their computers/internet/whatever can handle because 64 tick is just getting worse for me lol


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Someone in matchmaking yesterday told me the reason Valve makes the servers 64 tick is because some users computers can't handle 128 tick. Has Valve gone on record and said this, or anything for that matter, or is it all just speculation?
> 
> I was thinking that if that were the case Valve should go ahead and update it so that users have the ability to choose 64 or 128 tick. Whichever their computers/internet/whatever can handle because 64 tick is just getting worse for me lol


Yes, this is Valve's logic. I find it appropriate. More often than not, in the 128tick DM servers there are people who skip around JUST because they can't do the 128 fps for it. Since every tick is best handled with a frame, it's better to have more than 128 fps for 128 tick. It bothers me because thankfully I have a PC that does 200+ fps even in 24 player 128 tick DM but these other idiots skip around and kill me invariably. Oh well.

Also, it's stupid to ask Valve to be able to give the end users opportunity to choose between 64 and 128 tick. Then everyone would just want 128 tick for want of better hit registry, whether their computers can handle it or not. And it would put unnecessary load on the Valve servers, and would take a crap on people who can handle 128 tick 5v5.


----------



## Swag

Been reading up on 128 tick and Valve, there isn't a quoted response yet but there are theories. The most prevalent when I was researching was that it was too expensive for Valve to convert all servers into 128-tick from 64-tick. Also, apparently since most gamers of CS:GO MM don't reach 128fps consistently, Valve may not be able to switch over due to alienating the people who aren't willing to or can't afford to get a computer able to run CS:GO above 128 fps.

I know a couple of my non-techsaavy friends get like 70 fps max on CS:GO with lowest settings possible.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Been reading up on 128 tick and Valve, there isn't a quoted response yet but there are theories. The most prevalent when I was researching was that it was too expensive for Valve to convert all servers into 128-tick from 64-tick. Also, apparently since most gamers of CS:GO MM don't reach 128fps consistently, Valve may not be able to switch over due to alienating the people who aren't willing to or can't afford to get a computer able to run CS:GO above 128 fps.
> 
> I know a couple of my non-techsaavy friends get like 70 fps max on CS:GO with lowest settings possible.


Didn't Valve said that about 90% of the players play with under 128 fps?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Even in MM I don't find it very effective to be honest. If the p90 was as overpowered as people make it out to be, you would see the pro scene using it much more often.


I just see so many people spamming the p90 while running full speed and getting kills at fairly long distance and people running left and right while spamming pistols, not even bothering to fire when they've momentarily stopped. Something seems wrong with that, and at 64 tick, it's more of a problem than at the level that pros play at.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Been reading up on 128 tick and Valve, there isn't a quoted response yet but there are theories. The most prevalent when I was researching was that it was too expensive for Valve to convert all servers into 128-tick from 64-tick. Also, apparently since most gamers of CS:GO MM don't reach 128fps consistently, Valve may not be able to switch over due to alienating the people who aren't willing to or can't afford to get a computer able to run CS:GO above 128 fps.
> 
> I know a couple of my non-techsaavy friends get like 70 fps max on CS:GO with lowest settings possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Valve said that about 90% of the players play with under 128 fps?
Click to expand...

I don't keep up with what Valve says as a company but I can see that to be true. I think the CS franchise has been in general really graphically-sensible where you don't need anything crazily good to run it on medium settings.







But still, there are more people with PCs that can't run 128 fps vs those who can. Valve might just be using this as a response to avoid any severe backlash from the community.

Imagine if they took sides and said: since the people who can't run 128-tick severely outnumber those who can, we will side with the majority;
or
if they said: we will side with those who are willing to go the extra mile to play CSGO and get that nice PC

Either alienate 70% or 30% of their consumers. Or they can just say they can't afford it or it isn't fair for those who can't run it and save both parts of the consumers.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't keep up with what Valve says as a company but I can see that to be true. I think the CS franchise has been in general really graphically-sensible where you don't need anything crazily good to run it on medium settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still, there are more people with PCs that can't run 128 fps vs those who can. Valve might just be using this as a response to avoid any severe backlash from the community.
> 
> Imagine if they took sides and said: since the people who can't run 128-tick severely outnumber those who can, we will side with the majority;
> or
> if they said: we will side with those who are willing to go the extra mile to play CSGO and get that nice PC
> 
> Either alienate 70% or 30% of their consumers. Or they can just say they can't afford it or it isn't fair for those who can't run it and save both parts of the consumers.


The worst thing is that they prefer adding skins rather than optimizing the game. Since the arms deal update the fps has getting lower with every update. Many people with bad computers can't even play the game anymore. On many maps I get like half the fps I had before, however I have a good computer but it's still annoying.


----------



## jellybeans69

Meh my friend with his Core 2 Duo (775) + gt440 barely gets 40ish fps on everything low and even if he changes resolution to something like 800x600


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't keep up with what Valve says as a company but I can see that to be true. I think the CS franchise has been in general really graphically-sensible where you don't need anything crazily good to run it on medium settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still, there are more people with PCs that can't run 128 fps vs those who can. Valve might just be using this as a response to avoid any severe backlash from the community.
> 
> Imagine if they took sides and said: since the people who can't run 128-tick severely outnumber those who can, we will side with the majority;
> or
> if they said: we will side with those who are willing to go the extra mile to play CSGO and get that nice PC
> 
> Either alienate 70% or 30% of their consumers. Or they can just say they can't afford it or it isn't fair for those who can't run it and save both parts of the consumers.
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing is that they prefer adding skins rather than optimizing the game. Since the arms deal update the fps has getting lower with every update. Many people with bad computers can't even play the game anymore. On many maps I get like half the fps I had before, however I have a good computer but it's still annoying.
Click to expand...

In the end, money is something a company looks at. I wonder how much they earned from the keys.







They could probably afford enough servers but I doubt it'll go to any of the research/game dev team.


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Either alienate 70% or 30% of their consumers. Or they can just say they can't afford it or it isn't fair for those who can't run it and save both parts of the consumers.


But if they switch to 128 tick are they really alienating their 70% customer base? Alienating the 30% customer base who take the game seriously, are people who put money into buying skins and updates.


----------



## Rickles

I guess I don't understand how running with 60 fps on a 128 tick server is any worse then what we have now. I would think that it is actually much more helpful as tick rate is not even relevant to a particular clients fps.

Lets say User B (for Brazil) has a frame rate of 30 fps

On a 128 tick server his position will be updated twice as often ( 64 v 128)

How is this a bad thing?

Just because he can only see 30 frames in a second it doesn't mean that the server telling me twice as often where it has him is a bad thing.

Maybe for him it is because now he can't shoot me before the server even shows his model peaking...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Either alienate 70% or 30% of their consumers. Or they can just say they can't afford it or it isn't fair for those who can't run it and save both parts of the consumers.


Even if you're running at 60FPS, 128 tick does improve the hit registration and a number of other things.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Either alienate 70% or 30% of their consumers. Or they can just say they can't afford it or it isn't fair for those who can't run it and save both parts of the consumers.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're running at 60FPS, 128 tick does improve the hit registration and a number of other things.
Click to expand...

It won't, the person will get choppy gameplay and the game might even reject the player if his fps is too low. It'll be worse for the person rather than helping them. Increased var and all that just contribute to more choppiness of their gameplay. Although I do think that ALL Competitive MM servers should be 128-tick, it isn't ideal for those majority of people.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It won't, the person will get choppy gameplay and the game might even reject the player if his fps is too low. It'll be worse for the person rather than helping them. Increased var and all that just contribute to more choppiness of their gameplay. Although I do think that ALL Competitive MM servers should be 128-tick, it isn't ideal for those majority of people.


I don't see how it makes the game more choppy, it should be doing the opposite.. a person with 30 fps will only see 30 fps regardless of tick rate. If anything this would be more choppy for people like me on "bad" internet connections.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Maybe they could develop some code that can detect how much FPS you get in game, then when you do match making, it can put you into a 128 tick server if you have 128 fps or more.

For those with 60 fps or less, it'll put them on 64 tick servers.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Or Valve can make half of their servers in 128-tick and an option in the Competitive MM options where it says if you want to natively connect to the 128-tick or the 64-tick. I don't see why we have to suffer for the lower people. >.<


----------



## Aventadoor

Argh... I'm newb at this game and try to find 128 tick defuse mission servers. Idk what to really search for lol. I've tryed "Competitive", but then I just find a few servers and with tons of people on.
Recommendations?
Must be EU


----------



## AntiTalent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Argh... I'm newb at this game and try to find 128 tick defuse mission servers. Idk what to really search for lol. I've tryed "Competitive", but then I just find a few servers and with tons of people on.
> Recommendations?
> Must be EU


85.236.100.94:28015 I play here. Competetive.. decent mix of maps, but almost all on rotation are de_.


----------



## Aventadoor

Thank you!
Those guys wore really good tho...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It won't, the person will get choppy gameplay and the game might even reject the player if his fps is too low. It'll be worse for the person rather than helping them. Increased var and all that just contribute to more choppiness of their gameplay. Although I do think that ALL Competitive MM servers should be 128-tick, it isn't ideal for those majority of people.


I used to play at 70 FPS on 128 tick servers. It really wasn't bad at all.

I don't see how increased var is a factor. Isn't that independent of tick rate?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It won't, the person will get choppy gameplay and the game might even reject the player if his fps is too low. It'll be worse for the person rather than helping them. Increased var and all that just contribute to more choppiness of their gameplay. Although I do think that ALL Competitive MM servers should be 128-tick, it isn't ideal for those majority of people.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to play at 70 FPS on 128 tick servers. It really wasn't bad at all.
> 
> I don't see how increased var is a factor. Isn't that independent of tick rate?
Click to expand...

Var isn't doing it alone, just when it goes together on what tick increases. And increased tick = higher var.


----------



## Swag

NIP in finals for Fragbite.


----------



## daav1d

Clan Mystik vs LGB now!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> The worst thing is that they prefer adding skins rather than optimizing the game. Since the arms deal update the fps has getting lower with every update. Many people with bad computers can't even play the game anymore. On many maps I get like half the fps I had before, however I have a good computer but it's still annoying.


I know for a fact this is being looking into. They were extremely busy with getting everything ready for DreamHack the last few weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I guess I don't understand how running with 60 fps on a 128 tick server is any worse then what we have now. I would think that it is actually much more helpful as tick rate is not even relevant to a particular clients fps.
> 
> Lets say User B (for Brazil) has a frame rate of 30 fps
> 
> On a 128 tick server his position will be updated twice as often ( 64 v 128)
> 
> How is this a bad thing?
> 
> Just because he can only see 30 frames in a second it doesn't mean that the server telling me twice as often where it has him is a bad thing.
> 
> Maybe for him it is because now he can't shoot me before the server even shows his model peaking...


For anyone that is able to get 128fps, yes it's absolutely fantastic for them. Anyone who doesn't unfortunately suffers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Even if you're running at 60FPS, 128 tick does improve the hit registration and a number of other things.


Not necessarily true actually.
Quote:


> Or Valve can make half of their servers in 128-tick and an option in the Competitive MM options where it says if you want to natively connect to the 128-tick or the 64-tick. I don't see why we have to suffer for the lower people. >.<


The only issue I see with this, is wait times for MM queues. Depending on the map, I've waited upwards of 10-15 mins. I would hate to even wait longer, as that would separate the community.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Someone in matchmaking yesterday told me the reason Valve makes the servers 64 tick is because some users computers can't handle 128 tick. Has Valve gone on record and said this, or anything for that matter, or is it all just speculation?
> 
> I was thinking that if that were the case Valve should go ahead and update it so that users have the ability to choose 64 or 128 tick. Whichever their computers/internet/whatever can handle because 64 tick is just getting worse for me lol[/quote
> 
> Valve has specifically come out and said that. I'll try and look for it, but it was when NiP went to Valve's HQ. NiP did a interview with Valve CS:GO and a few other things, and Valve specifically said it during that interview.


I believe it's in the video. I'll double check in a bit if no one else finds it.




I don't believe money is the issue here. Valve has specifically said, majority of their users do not get 128 fps, or even close. Pretty sure Get_right states it in that video above.

You need to remember who runs most of Valve's servers, it's not Valve.

http://www.pwl.gg/ Pinion White Label are the people who actually run majority of the servers for Valve, and they have specifically said they run 64 tick because Valve has told them to do so. These servers are funded by ads from my understanding.

As I mentioned in a earlier post, Valve will be re-introducing custom GUI's very soon. It's on the TO DO list from my understanding after DreamHack finished.

Valve is also working on the Server and Client side memory leak as well from my understanding.

EDIT 100: Anyone here running a GTX 7xx series card? I'd like to speak to you. GTX 7xx series cards seem to have issues with CS:GO, at least it's something I've noticed on a lot of people who seem to have issues.

EDIT 101: Oh, one more thing to note. Anyone who has issues with a MM server, be sure to report the server! There's a pretty large thread on the Valve Forums where a Employee's have noted that they do check the reports. After enough reports they will check what's wrong with the server. I'll try and see if I can find the Pinion Labels Server thread.

http://forums.steamgames.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3175628

There ya go.

Sorry for the million edits.









Didn't wanna quad post lol.

*EDIT Last time:

In that video above I said Get_right mentioned what Valve said about 64 tick servers. It starts at 4:45.

But according to Get_right he said roughly 60% of the players in GO, play with 0-30fps. He can't remember the exact amount, but this value is close.*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18do0j_get-right-vs-uber-g33kz-fragbite-masters_videogames

Anyone see this? That's insane.


----------



## NateST

I don't have any issues running my 780 on go, what questions did you have?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I don't have any issues running my 780 on go, what questions did you have?


What'd your FPS like in GO, settings/res? Any commands in your launch options? What driver are you currently running?


----------



## Blk

GTR is sick







Dat clutch.






edit: There we have it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NIP!!!


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What'd your FPS like in GO, settings/res? Any commands in your launch options? What driver are you currently running?


1600x900, maxed settings, -console -novid -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel launch options. 331.65, usually pegged @ 300 fps.


----------



## Blk

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/12/8306/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/12/8306/


New Cobble looks interesting. Plus a completely brand new map, i'm actually really excited! I wonder if they asked for top teams feedback while Valve was at DreamHack???








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 1600x900, maxed settings, -console -novid -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel launch options. 331.65, usually pegged @ 300 fps.


Nice. Well, you're definitely not one of the GTX 7xx users that are having issues.









Anyone else notice that Valve's version of Cobble might have that second entrance to B like de_forge? It's hard to tell, but if they indeed incorporated that, sweet!


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What'd your FPS like in GO, settings/res? Any commands in your launch options? What driver are you currently running?


Personally my GPU is the EVGA 760 sc and my drivers are 320.18. For my settings they are all the lowest(shadow very low, texture low, effect low, shader low, multicore rendering enabled, MAA none, TFM bilinear, FXAA disabled, vsync disabled, and motion blur disabled). Launch options are -novid -console -tickrate 128 -refresh 75 -freq 75 -high. I also have an 8350 and 8gb of ram and a pretty decent mobo. Overall I can get a stable 270-300(if capped) and if not it depends on the map. I am sure some are 350+. There are times I'll take a screenshot ingame and see it later that it has 166 fps or something. I don't notice drops but I do have em quite a bit. Annoying as I really want 300+ at all times, probably should have gotten an i5(at the time I honestly didn't think I would only play go so I needed a better gpu. I would've gone for a 3570k and some other not as good gpu).

Although last week I was having a lot of drops where I would be specing someone or playing and go down to 80-100 fps and sometimes even lower, it would just stay there. It never really goes below 160 on 5v5. Don't think it even ever goes that low on 21-24 player dm.

As for all the people who cant get 128fps... it really doesn't cost much at all to build/upgrade(say you have monitor etc) a rig that can easily get 128fps on this game. We have all these players, many of them new, and how many actually care about playing serious comp? Lets not even just say scrims/leagues but also 10 mans on 128 tic community servers. You could have an fx 6300 and a 650ti and get well over 200fps on 5v5. I mean an $80 processor could probably get 128fps+ easy. I mean how many of these people with not good enough pc's even care about comp? I know for a fact there is a pretty big scene of people who only play casual. I am sure they really don't care if they only get 30-60fps. At the same time I think the majority of people playing pugs/scrims/leagues have 128fps, if not probably quite close.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2013/12/8306/


Awesome~!


----------



## NateST

http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/fail_zps5c15ce76.jpg.html

This is why we can't rank up. Note the bottom fragger on my team.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/fail_zps5c15ce76.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we can't rank up. Note the bottom fragger on my team.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Fraggers.







I didn't do great on our game too.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What'd your FPS like in GO, settings/res? Any commands in your launch options? What driver are you currently running?


Hey dmaster did you play source on ESEA by any chance? I played with and against someone that had the same handle as you.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Hey dmaster did you play source on ESEA by any chance? I played with and against someone that had the same handle as you.


Briefly, yes.

I was playing CoD4 at the time, and would backup for teams. I literally put no time in Source though besides playing matches, and occasionally ringing.

What did you go by, teams you played for? Might remember who you are.

http://play.esea.net/users/217657

Is my ESEA profile.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> New Cobble looks interesting. Plus a completely brand new map, i'm actually really excited! I wonder if they asked for top teams feedback while Valve was at DreamHack???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Well, you're definitely not one of the GTX 7xx users that are having issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that Valve's version of Cobble might have that second entrance to B like de_forge? It's hard to tell, but if they indeed incorporated that, sweet!


Man I loved cbble in source. If they make it more competitive, I'd play it for sure. IIRC a lot of American teams play it competitively in 1.6. I remember a few clutches/ninjas in various 1.6 frag movies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Personally my GPU is the EVGA 760 sc and my drivers are 320.18. For my settings they are all the lowest(shadow very low, texture low, effect low, shader low, multicore rendering enabled, MAA none, TFM bilinear, FXAA disabled, vsync disabled, and motion blur disabled). Launch options are -novid -console -tickrate 128 -refresh 75 -freq 75 -high. I also have an 8350 and 8gb of ram and a pretty decent mobo. Overall I can get a stable 270-300(if capped) and if not it depends on the map. I am sure some are 350+. There are times I'll take a screenshot ingame and see it later that it has 166 fps or something. I don't notice drops but I do have em quite a bit. Annoying as I really want 300+ at all times, probably should have gotten an i5(at the time I honestly didn't think I would only play go so I needed a better gpu. I would've gone for a 3570k and some other not as good gpu).
> 
> Although last week I was having a lot of drops where I would be specing someone or playing and go down to 80-100 fps and sometimes even lower, it would just stay there. It never really goes below 160 on 5v5. Don't think it even ever goes that low on 21-24 player dm.
> 
> As for all the people who cant get 128fps... it really doesn't cost much at all to build/upgrade(say you have monitor etc) a rig that can easily get 128fps on this game. We have all these players, many of them new, and how many actually care about playing serious comp? Lets not even just say scrims/leagues but also 10 mans on 128 tic community servers. You could have an fx 6300 and a 650ti and get well over 200fps on 5v5. I mean an $80 processor could probably get 128fps+ easy. I mean how many of these people with not good enough pc's even care about comp? I know for a fact there is a pretty big scene of people who only play casual. I am sure they really don't care if they only get 30-60fps. At the same time I think the majority of people playing pugs/scrims/leagues have 128fps, if not probably quite close.


Your low fps while spectating is because of the xray overlay. My fps drops to about 120-140 while spectating with xray on ( forced in competitive ). With your 760, you can crank up all the settings and the resolution, minus AA ( input lag and such ) and not have a single drop in fps.

My GPU usage hovers around 90-99% with 1280x720, low shadows, textures, effects, high shaders ( I like my naaise looking guns ) and multicore on, and I get 200+ in 5v5 and DM as well. Severely limited by my 4 year old low end GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/fail_zps5c15ce76.jpg.html
> 
> This is why we can't rank up. Note the bottom fragger on my team.


Gotta frag higher than that. If there's a feeder on your team, treat him as bait, and get the frags. It's quite easy at the DMG level. You just have to have decent aim. Practice with the training_aim_csgo map and plenty of DM.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Man I loved cbble in source. If they make it more competitive, I'd play it for sure. IIRC a lot of American teams play it competitively in 1.6. I remember a few clutches/ninjas in various 1.6 frag movies.
> Your low fps while spectating is because of the xray overlay. My fps drops to about 120-140 while spectating with xray on ( forced in competitive ). With your 760, you can crank up all the settings and the resolution, minus AA ( input lag and such ) and not have a single drop in fps.
> 
> My GPU usage hovers around 90-99% with 1280x720, low shadows, textures, effects, high shaders ( I like my naaise looking guns ) and multicore on, and I get 200+ in 5v5 and DM as well. Severely limited by my 4 year old low end GPU.
> Gotta frag higher than that. If there's a feeder on your team, treat him as bait, and get the frags. It's quite easy at the DMG level. You just have to have decent aim. Practice with the training_aim_csgo map and plenty of DM.


I was SMFC on my other account, L. Eagle Master as of now, it's hard to bait him when he's playing mid on mirage and the rest of the team can't hold a site either.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/fail_zps5c15ce76.jpg.html
> 
> This is why we can't rank up. Note the bottom fragger on my team.


I rather have a bot than have a guy who goes 1-21. haha









At least I can take over the bot....


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I rather have a bot than have a guy who goes 1-21. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I can take over the bot....


Yeah, I try not to be a dick when I play MM, although I did ask him how he felt about dying every single round played the entire game a few times.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Really wish I could set my server to 128 tick.

Max I can set it to is 100


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I was SMFC on my other account, L. Eagle Master as of now, it's hard to bait him when he's playing mid on mirage and the rest of the team can't hold a site either.


If you're SMFC, then you shouldn't have a problem baiting him =/. Unless you lobby with 3 or 4, there's no teamwork in matchmaking. You should play mid then. When I'm lobbying with one of my friends, we take a site together. That way, if the other site fails miserably, we can do 2v5s with ease. Especially on inferno, train, mirage, and cache. And lower in Nuke and A in d2. Just gotta play to your strengths. I'm not the madfragger on my team. I just play supporting roles everywhere and ensure that we have proper trades. But more often than not, I have to retake sites with 1 other teammate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I rather have a bot than have a guy who goes 1-21. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I can take over the bot....


This exactly.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Briefly, yes.
> 
> I was playing CoD4 at the time, and would backup for teams. I literally put no time in Source though besides playing matches, and occasionally ringing.
> 
> What did you go by, teams you played for? Might remember who you are.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/users/217657
> 
> Is my ESEA profile.


Nevermind, it was a different Dmaster.

Can anyone that post's in here chime in on how palm grip friendly the Logitech G400s is and would it show a drastic improvement over my cheap Logitech M100 accuracy wise?

I used to use a MS Intellimouse 3.0 and fell in love with the mouse but it ended up getting damaged.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Nevermind, it was a different Dmaster.
> 
> Can anyone that post's in here chime in on how palm grip friendly the Logitech G400s is and would it show a drastic improvement over my cheap Logitech M100 accuracy wise?
> 
> I used to use a MS Intellimouse 3.0 and fell in love with the mouse but it ended up getting damaged.


The G400s is very palm friendly. I have long fingers and I can palm grip it very well. It's a little bit longer than the IE3 and I would've used it but I prefer my Ikari Optical.

And about your IE3, how did it get damaged? Cable issues and double click issues can be fixed quite easily.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> If you're SMFC, then you shouldn't have a problem baiting him =/. Unless you lobby with 3 or 4, there's no teamwork in matchmaking. You should play mid then. When I'm lobbying with one of my friends, we take a site together. That way, if the other site fails miserably, we can do 2v5s with ease. Especially on inferno, train, mirage, and cache. And lower in Nuke and A in d2. Just gotta play to your strengths. I'm not the madfragger on my team. I just play supporting roles everywhere and ensure that we have proper trades. But more often than not, I have to retake sites with 1 other teammate.
> This exactly.


I would rather play site with my friend instead of attempting to bait frags middle. If you can consistently do 2v5s you're much much better than me. to put this in perspective my friend has probably 1800 actual game hours play and is only DMG. I'd say on average I put up 25 frags every game, that includes losses.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I would rather play site with my friend instead of attempting to bait frags middle. If you can consistently do 2v5s you're much much better than me. to put this in perspective my friend has probably 1800 actual game hours play and is only DMG. I'd say on average I put up 25 frags every game, that includes losses.


That's not bad at all actually. It's good if you play site with your friend. The more you guys play together, the more chemistry you'll have. The one teammate I keep talking about; we've been playing together for 4 years and were part of the top teams in SEA in Source. But the rest of the team kinda moved on in life and such, and we picked up a few players, and are still trying to decide where we have more chemistry.

And as for hours of gameplay, we play with a regular who has ~1800 hours of gameplay, can shoot alright and such, but has no brains whatsoever. We have to keep instructing him and we carried him from DMG to SMFC a few days ago. Thing is, GO is his first CS, as opposed to my teammate and me racking up thousands of hours in 1.6 before 07 and another coupla thousand hours in source after.

Anyway, don't worry about ranks and such. There are good players at every level. And bad players at every level as well. We have a set of "fake" GE or GE burdens rather as we like to call them here, who are just GE for namesake, and can barely play at an Eagle level. They just keep lobbying with good players and rarely lose.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> The G400s is very palm friendly. I have long fingers and I can palm grip it very well. It's a little bit longer than the IE3 and I would've used it but I prefer my Ikari Optical.
> 
> And about your IE3, how did it get damaged? Cable issues and double click issues can be fixed quite easily.


I destroyed it.....lol.

Looks like I'll be getting the G400s than unless I can find a IE 3.0 replica based mouse (IE 3.0 was slightly wider than the MX518 which I liked about it.)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well, people say the SS Rival has a very similar shape and design to the IE3. Maybe you should check that out. Otherwise you can't go wrong with the G400S. No prediction, decent grip, excellent shape. And they fixed everything wrong with the G400.


----------



## Swag

Palm mouse, definitely the DeathAdder. Sensors are amazing and the ergonomics feels like squishy melons (the nice type).

And also, did I ever say I hate hackers?

Ghost steps and crazy aimbot...







Was trying to teach my friend CSGO on my smurf and 2 games of hackers.


----------



## jellybeans69

Out of my both mouses (G700 and 400s i prefer the second one), though i wish it would be as heavy as first one.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Palm mouse, definitely the DeathAdder. Sensors are amazing and the ergonomics feels like squishy melons (the nice type).
> 
> And also, did I ever say I hate hackers?
> 
> Ghost steps and crazy aimbot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was trying to teach my friend CSGO on my smurf and 2 games of hackers.


My problem with the Deathadder is that i has prediction.

Once that you've used a mouse with no prediction the level of accuracy that can be obtained through muscle memory is so high that you can never go back to a mouse that has prediction.

I'll look into the SS Rival.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> My problem with the Deathadder is that i has prediction.
> 
> Once that you've used a mouse with no prediction the level of accuracy that can be obtained through muscle memory is so high that you can never go back to a mouse that has prediction.
> 
> I'll look into the SS Rival.


Look into Zowie EC1 & EC2 aswell.
I traded in my DA2013 for a Kana V2 cause the DA2013 is so big that its awkward to lift up in my opinion.
Its not like I got small hands either


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> My problem with the Deathadder is that i has prediction.
> 
> Once that you've used a mouse with no prediction the level of accuracy that can be obtained through muscle memory is so high that you can never go back to a mouse that has prediction.
> 
> I'll look into the SS Rival.


Deathadder 3.5G and 2013 do not have prediction actually. It was only the original Deathadder that did, and Razer ended up coming out with a Firmware that removed it on the original as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, people say the SS Rival has a very similar shape and design to the IE3. Maybe you should check that out. Otherwise you can't go wrong with the G400S. No prediction, decent grip, excellent shape. And they fixed everything wrong with the G400.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1432942/steelseries-rival/650#post_21387329

I personally can't recommend the SteelSeries Rival personally. Take a look at the thread above. People are constantly having issues with theirs, specifically rattle noises....

Bad QC if ya ask me.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That's not bad at all actually. It's good if you play site with your friend. The more you guys play together, the more chemistry you'll have. The one teammate I keep talking about; we've been playing together for 4 years and were part of the top teams in SEA in Source. But the rest of the team kinda moved on in life and such, and we picked up a few players, and are still trying to decide where we have more chemistry.
> 
> And as for hours of gameplay, we play with a regular who has ~1800 hours of gameplay, can shoot alright and such, but has no brains whatsoever. We have to keep instructing him and we carried him from DMG to SMFC a few days ago. Thing is, GO is his first CS, as opposed to my teammate and me racking up thousands of hours in 1.6 before 07 and another coupla thousand hours in source after.
> 
> Anyway, don't worry about ranks and such. There are good players at every level. And bad players at every level as well. We have a set of "fake" GE or GE burdens rather as we like to call them here, who are just GE for namesake, and can barely play at an Eagle level. They just keep lobbying with good players and rarely lose.


I understand completely, I honestly play for fun, I was just lamenting that my other account hasn't ranked up in a very long time. I played CAL M in S7, I just don't have the time and energy to play on a serious team anymore, MM is the closest to a casual team play as I can get.


----------



## Rickles

I am liking the roccat savu a lot.

Also trying to get a flip knife.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I am liking the roccat savu a lot.
> 
> Also trying to get a flip knife.


I'd rather have a Regular or M9 Bayonet.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I am liking the roccat savu a lot.
> 
> Also trying to get a flip knife.


The Roccat Savu is a great mouse, from everything I've heard. It's sad how rare mice that are that level of excellence seem to be.

The Deathadder 3.5G, Savu, G400 and Kone pure optical are the only ones I would be able to use.

Zowie mice have a lot max tracking speed and the lower DPI steps are weird.

Microsoft mice have a very low max tracking speed, but are otherwise flawless.

The CM storm spawn and Deathadder 4G have had a lot of mixed reviews, so I'm not really sure what to think.

And all LASER mice that I know of really aren't that ideal for FPS games. PTE sensor has reliability problems. Avago 9500 has weird acceleration. Avago 6010 and Cypress ovation have a low tracking speed, from what I've heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Palm mouse, definitely the DeathAdder. Sensors are amazing and the ergonomics feels like squishy melons (the nice type)..


I could never get used to the Death Adder shape. The inward curve of the edges made it impossible for me to grip it properly. The angle of the back was a little weird as well.

In terms of the sensor and reliability, though, it's great.


----------



## LDV617

I love my Gigabyte Force m7, unfortunately they are discontinuing them because of a flakey OEM for the optical sensor.

Hopefully they will get a new sensor manufacturer and make more, the feel / looks / price of this mouse is unbeatable. If only it was reliable


----------



## dmasteR

So apparently Xizt is no longer the IGL for NiP. GTR is now the new IGL. Thoughts?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> So apparently Xizt is no longer the IGL for NiP. GTR is now the new IGL. Thoughts?


Too many acronyms.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> So apparently Xizt is no longer the IGL for NiP. GTR is now the new IGL. Thoughts?


They won Fragbite Masters är now this so apparently it's working


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Too many acronyms.


lol.

In Game Leader.

GTR = Get_Right

I think you got the last one.


----------



## Swag

@Art Vanelay
Yea, it depends on how you grip your mouse after the palm method. I love the shape of the DA because of the resting on my palm and the bones in my hands don't get in pain.

@dmasteR
Thought you meant the Nissan GTR.









@Aventadoor
No more prediction on all their DA mice. They actually listened to the complaints for once.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> So apparently Xizt is no longer the IGL for NiP. GTR is now the new IGL. Thoughts?


GTR has sick game sense, so it could work. On the other hand will his own personal game play be effected by having the additional responsibilities being IGL? I don't know their earlier bracket games, but they played against SK and Clan Mystic in the semis and Finals, SK took one map from them, almost two. Mystic has been shown to be rather spotty in terms on consistency, I didn't watch the finals match, but I feel that this particular tournament might not have been the best indication of how the new IGL setup will be working.


----------



## Mwarren

I found brand new Intelli mouse 3.0's on Ebay if anyone is searching for them by the way.

They're all on Ebay. I'll probably end up getting one of those as I have yet to use a mouse that can touch it ergonomically and accuracy wise.

Quick question, are most of the players on the top CSGO teams younger players (late teens?).

I'm surprised that the old Complexity line up or Team 3D isn't around anymore with Frod, Ksharp, etc.

Ksharp had one of the best Deagles/Awps in 1.6/Source in my opinion.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I found brand new Intelli mouse 3.0's on Ebay if anyone is searching for them by the way.
> 
> They're all on Ebay. I'll probably end up getting one of those as I have yet to use a mouse that can touch it ergonomically and accuracy wise.
> 
> Quick question, are most of the players on the top CSGO teams younger players (late teens?).
> 
> I'm surprised that the old Complexity line up or Team 3D isn't around anymore with Frod, Ksharp, etc.
> 
> Ksharp had one of the best Deagles/Awps in 1.6/Source in my opinion.


KSharp is pretty busy with Life.

Frod on the other hand still does play. He currently plays for United 5. Most professional players are actually early 20's/mid 20's.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> KSharp is pretty busy with Life.
> 
> Frod on the other hand still does play. He currently plays for United 5. Most professional players are actually early 20's/mid 20's.


Pretty sure Frod has gotten replace by TM, I think Frod landed a job.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Pretty sure Frod has gotten replace by TM, I think Frod landed a job.


Oh, that's right. I actually forgot about that. Happened roughly 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Shanenanigans

GTR as the new IGL. We'll only have to see how this pans out. I think it's great for him because he's the one usually flanking and such, so he has great reads on various situations. And also, it's really good for NiP to change to a fresh IGL in terms of strats and overall gameplay. Hopefully we can see some crazy fakes like DHW's n0thing vs VG B fake on inferno.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> GTR as the new IGL. We'll only have to see how this pans out. I think it's great for him because he's the one usually flanking and such, so he has great reads on various situations. And also, it's really good for NiP to change to a fresh IGL in terms of strats and overall gameplay. Hopefully we can see some crazy fakes like DHW's n0thing vs VG B fake on inferno.


when I saw the fake on the vod in the last round, I about died.


----------



## damnwebsite

Well since a couple (hundred







) pages ago there was a dude posting a p90 vs eco clip.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> So apparently Xizt is no longer the IGL for NiP. GTR is now the new IGL. Thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Too many acronyms.


Lol.


----------



## Aventadoor

I did some research duo to the fact that im not satisfied with my FPS.
So as I understand, CS:GO requires alot of CPU power. I got a 3570k @ 4,8ghz, which I suppose is enough, but im worryed that I wont get much increase from buying a 770 or 290. How much higher minimum FPS can I expect? 1600x900 is my preferred res with some msaa etc, high details, rest low.


----------



## Sikkamore

Edit: YouTube is being ******ed... Of course...

Edit #2: Trying this again....


----------



## LDV617

ROFL nice toss.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I did some research duo to the fact that im not satisfied with my FPS.
> So as I understand, CS:GO requires alot of CPU power. I got a 3570k @ 4,8ghz, which I suppose is enough, but im worryed that I wont get much increase from buying a 770 or 290. How much higher minimum FPS can I expect? 1600x900 is my preferred res with some msaa etc, high details, rest low.


Honestly, you should be getting well over 250 FPS at all times if you got one of those cards.

With my current setup, it sometimes dips down below 200, but for the most part I'm at 250 or 300 FPS. Then again, I'm not playing the game maxed out (FXAA and Motion blur are disabled, MSAA is at 2x.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Edit: YouTube is being ******ed... Of course...
> 
> Edit #2: Trying this again....


needs more nades


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> needs more nades


LOL yeah right!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I did some research duo to the fact that im not satisfied with my FPS.
> So as I understand, CS:GO requires alot of CPU power. I got a 3570k @ 4,8ghz, which I suppose is enough, but im worryed that I wont get much increase from buying a 770 or 290. How much higher minimum FPS can I expect? 1600x900 is my preferred res with some msaa etc, high details, rest low.


You won't. There is absolutely no point in buying a 770/290 if it's only for CSGO.

A single 680 will power the CSGO with more than enough power even on anything.


----------



## LDV617

Yea I'm actually thinking of building an APU LAN box just for CS:Go, it runs on my ~2008/9 iMac quite well. Even on my laptop it's playable (e6410 i5).

I'm sure anything 7750 or better will run 60+ fps constant.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Yea I'm actually thinking of building an APU LAN box just for CS:Go, it runs on my ~2008/9 iMac quite well. Even on my laptop it's playable (e6410 i5).
> 
> I'm sure anything 7750 or better will run 60+ fps constant.


Yea, as long as you have a decently recent system, you're going to be able to run CSGO 60+ no problems. But there are a lot of people who don't like computers as much as us or don't want to spend money on them at all which leads them to having less than 60 FPS. I know some people still using a single core CPU.


----------



## Aventadoor

Who cares about 60fps +?








I WANT 200FPS minimum at all times!
Had to lower my resolution so I can play 20 player servers without FPS dropping below my monitors refresh rate (144)


----------



## LDV617

ahh 144 hz monitor. Still the game should run very fast on any mid range card.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Who cares about 60fps +?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT 200FPS minimum at all times!
> Had to lower my resolution so I can play 20 player servers without FPS dropping below my monitors refresh rate (144)


Well for us, 200+ is normally the minimum for CSGO, while other people just want that 60FPS. When my friends tell me they just want to reach 50 FPS on League of Legends or at least 60 FPS on CSGO, I'm like get on my level. Level being my 500 max FPS.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You won't. There is absolutely no point in buying a 770/290 if it's only for CSGO.
> 
> A single 680 will power the CSGO with more than enough power even on anything.


My two GTX 480s can't keep the refresh rate above 144 constantly. A 680 won't if this game's optimized decently for SLI, which it seems to be.


----------



## LDV617

If you get 200 fps in this game don't you get screen tearing?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You won't. There is absolutely no point in buying a 770/290 if it's only for CSGO.
> 
> A single 680 will power the CSGO with more than enough power even on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> My two GTX 480s can't keep the refresh rate above 144 constantly. A 680 won't if this game's optimized decently for SLI, which it seems to be.
Click to expand...

I don't have a 144Hz monitor so I don't know those details, I just know that if you have a 680 (like me currently), then you're going to be getting at least 300FPS consistently even on 1440p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> If you get 200 fps in this game don't you get screen tearing?


Not sure, there is a chance of screen tearing if your FPS is higher than the refresh rate of your monitor but I never got that problem outside of Skyrim. I always have my FPS really high because when I start reaching lower FPS, I can sense a slight lag between the frames.


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's odd that your fps drops in a 20 man pub. I regularly practice in a 24man DM and my fps never drops below 200. And I'm playing with everything low with high shaders. And a 4 year old low end GPU.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't have a 144Hz monitor so I don't know those details, I just know that if you have a 680 (like me currently), then you're going to be getting at least 300FPS consistently even on 1440p.


Really? maybe SLI is really badly optimized then, since two 480s will beat a 680 in any game that's decently optimized.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's odd that your fps drops in a 20 man pub. I regularly practice in a 24man DM and my fps never drops below 200. And I'm playing with everything low with high shaders. And a 4 year old low end GPU.


The biggest difference between a 20man pub, and a 24man DM is you won't see smokes on a DM. I'd say that's where the FPS difference really comes from.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't have a 144Hz monitor so I don't know those details, I just know that if you have a 680 (like me currently), then you're going to be getting at least 300FPS consistently even on 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? maybe SLI is really badly optimized then, since two 480s will beat a 680 in any game that's decently optimized.
Click to expand...

I have SLI680s but I disable the other 2 when I do play because they cause some problems when in SLI. I'd recommend the same for you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's odd that your fps drops in a 20 man pub. I regularly practice in a 24man DM and my fps never drops below 200. And I'm playing with everything low with high shaders. And a 4 year old low end GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest difference between a 20man pub, and a 24man DM is you won't see smokes on a DM. I'd say that's where the FPS difference really comes from.
Click to expand...

Smoke, killer of FPS. I don't even know why some people still use high-res textures on smoke...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have SLI680s but I disable the other 2 when I do play because they cause some problems when in SLI. I'd recommend the same for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke, killer of FPS. I don't even know why some people still use high-res textures on smoke...


SLI in general also has much higher latency than a single card. I honestly suggest Single cards for a competitive game like CS:GO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnwebsite*
> 
> Well since a couple (hundred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) pages ago there was a dude posting a p90 vs eco clip.


Nice 3K with that P250. Good game sense. :]


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have SLI680s but I disable the other 2 when I do play because they cause some problems when in SLI. I'd recommend the same for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke, killer of FPS. I don't even know why some people still use high-res textures on smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> SLI in general also has much higher latency than a single card. I honestly suggest Single cards for a competitive game like CS:GO.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *damnwebsite*
> 
> Well since a couple (hundred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) pages ago there was a dude posting a p90 vs eco clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice 3K with that P250. Good game sense. :]
Click to expand...

Good point about the latency too.









You guys think buying a DeathAdder 2013 is still worth it now or should I wait for the next release? My current mouse, the buttons don't work properly anymore after I smacked it on my desk after raging because my teammate TKed me when no one was in front of us.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I saw Dosia from Astana Dragons on a surf server the other day, he ever had his Dreamhack badge displaying proudly.

I didn't like how everyone was ripping on him for not being a very good surfer though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Good point about the latency too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think buying a DeathAdder 2013 is still worth it now or should I wait for the next release? My current mouse, the buttons don't work properly anymore after I smacked it on my desk after raging because my teammate TKed me when no one was in front of us.


Are you still currently using a Deathadder Black Edition? I honestly don't know if there's another version on the way for the Deathadder. Last time we got a leak for the 2013 version months ahead.

Look who made that thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1316361/razer-deathadder-4g








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I saw Dosia from Astana Dragons on a surf server the other day, he ever had his Dreamhack badge displaying proudly.
> 
> I didn't like how everyone was ripping on him for not being a very good surfer though.


That's unfortunate.... Not sure why people would rip on him for trying to surf. He's just practicing his movement.









Ever seen f0rest surf? He's a absolute god at surfing.....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Good point about the latency too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think buying a DeathAdder 2013 is still worth it now or should I wait for the next release? My current mouse, the buttons don't work properly anymore after I smacked it on my desk after raging because my teammate TKed me when no one was in front of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still currently using a Deathadder Black Edition? I honestly don't know if there's another version on the way for the Deathadder. Last time we got a leak for the 2013 version months ahead.
> 
> Look who made that thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1316361/razer-deathadder-4g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I saw Dosia from Astana Dragons on a surf server the other day, he ever had his Dreamhack badge displaying proudly.
> 
> I didn't like how everyone was ripping on him for not being a very good surfer though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's unfortunate.... Not sure why people would rip on him for trying to surf. He's just practicing his movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen f0rest surf? He's a absolute god at surfing.....
Click to expand...

Hahahahah!







Nah, I have the crappy Corsair M65. Gave it 2 good smackings and now the buttons don't work properly. I'm going to guess the gears are messed up inside and I can't open it because the instructions to open it make no sense.







I really want to get a DeathAdder again, my first DA was amazing! Perfect fit and it lasted me longer than 6 months. I change mouse after about every 6 months but this Corsair has lasted me like 3 months.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I saw Dosia from Astana Dragons on a surf server the other day, he ever had his Dreamhack badge displaying proudly.
> 
> I didn't like how everyone was ripping on him for not being a very good surfer though.
> 
> 
> 
> That's unfortunate.... Not sure why people would rip on him for trying to surf. He's just practicing his movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen f0rest surf? He's a absolute god at surfing.....
Click to expand...

People will always hate on others for being a noob at something. It's like going from TF2 to CSGO and expecting to do good, then you get your ass handed to you and people laugh at you because you dont know what the hell to do. The other day I was playing demolition, the bomb was ticking away and there was one CT left, he stood over the bomb for a full 30 seconds before he finally figured out how to defuse.

I remember playing against f0rest once in an Operation Payback map but other than that I've never seen him surf.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The biggest difference between a 20man pub, and a 24man DM is you won't see smokes on a DM. I'd say that's where the FPS difference really comes from.


Oh yeah. Completely forgot about that. I'll test and see, but I'm sure I still have over 200 fps. Smokes are based on the effects settings, which are low for me. Maybe the load increases exponentially as the settings are increased.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Good point about the latency too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think buying a DeathAdder 2013 is still worth it now or should I wait for the next release? My current mouse, the buttons don't work properly anymore after I smacked it on my desk after raging because my teammate TKed me when no one was in front of us.


Ah, instead of hitting my mouse on the table, I yell into teamspeak so my teammate verbally receives the punishment he deserves for TKing me. Doesn't matter if there were enemies or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you still currently using a Deathadder Black Edition? I honestly don't know if there's another version on the way for the Deathadder. Last time we got a leak for the 2013 version months ahead.
> 
> Look who made that thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1316361/razer-deathadder-4g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's unfortunate.... Not sure why people would rip on him for trying to surf. He's just practicing his movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen f0rest surf? He's a absolute god at surfing.....


I need to find a ~150ms surf server. None available in SG. My movement is horrible in here but it was godly in source.









--

Anyway, thought I'd go up against my teammates yesterday in a mm game, since there's no better way to get better except by playing against better players. This was the result.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I did some research duo to the fact that im not satisfied with my FPS.
> So as I understand, CS:GO requires alot of CPU power. I got a 3570k @ 4,8ghz, which I suppose is enough, but im worryed that I wont get much increase from buying a 770 or 290. How much higher minimum FPS can I expect? 1600x900 is my preferred res with some msaa etc, high details, rest low.


I use a cheap old AM3 dual core and have no problem maintaining 100+fps at 1920*1080 with a GTX260.

I really don't see how CSGO requires a lot of CPU power.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I use a cheap old AM3 dual core and have no problem maintaining 100+fps at 1920*1080 with a GTX260.
> 
> I really don't see how CSGO requires a lot of CPU power.


I can tell you there's a lot of stuttering and input lag. I moved to this haswell setup from a Phenom II x2 550BE, clocked at stock, and it would give me around 80-100 fps or so with lower settings that fetch me 200fps minimum in 5v5s and DMs. So the CPU does make a huge difference.


----------



## jellybeans69

FX8320/7850 both at stock, i play on low and it's rather stable 200+ fps for me.


----------



## imok

What the hell is with this game? I am assuming this error is the cause of my fps drops, and it is constantly between 50-70. Doesn't happen all the time though. So hard to play. I think this might just be the map though? Not entirely sure. It wasn't happening to anyone else I think so its either the map(but redline is common so I don't see how) or its something else related to go.



Just kept spitting that out in the console.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> FX8320/7850 both at stock, i play on low and it's rather stable 200+ fps for me.


Only on low? I have a 8350 and a 7870 XT and I get 200+ with everything maxed out!


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Only on low? I have a 8350 and a 7870 XT and I get 200+ with everything maxed out!


I prefer it on low to get max possible fps , difference isn't big (all low AFx16/AAx2 is enough for me)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> What the hell is with this game? I am assuming this error is the cause of my fps drops, and it is constantly between 50-70. Doesn't happen all the time though. So hard to play. I think this might just be the map though? Not entirely sure. It wasn't happening to anyone else I think so its either the map(but redline is common so I don't see how) or its something else related to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kept spitting that out in the console.


Happens on various maps. Just verify game integrity. That should fix it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I prefer it on low to get max possible fps , difference isn't big (all low AFx16/AAx2 is enough for me)


I prefer playing on low to get similar settings at LAN. I think most LAN GPUs should be able to handle 1280x720 low settings with high shaders ( because that's CPU dependent )


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Only on low? I have a 8350 and a 7870 XT and I get 200+ with everything maxed out!
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer it on low to get max possible fps , difference isn't big (all low AFx16/AAx2 is enough for me)
Click to expand...

I'm playing near maxed out on a similar setup aswell, the game rarely drops below 200 fps.


----------



## jellybeans69

I know but try streaming i simply stream for my friends once in a while and you cant get decent fps while on max and streaming on 720p / 3000bitrate


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I know but try streaming i simply stream for my friends once in a while and you cant get decent fps while on max and streaming on 720p / 3000bitrate


Yeah, I can agree with you there.

My upload speed isn't even 100kbps. So streaming is useless to me lol.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah, I can agree with you there.
> 
> My upload speed isn't even 100kbps. So streaming is useless to me lol.


I'm sitting at 600kbps upload lol

On a plus note I got my MGE rank back again today


----------



## Rickles

After reading about all the battlefield 4 patches that break that game I can appreciate valve much more.

Even though I still can't justify buying a deagle.


----------



## Swag

DeathAdder 2013, should I get one? I need a new mouse, my intellimouse is making me rage even more and it won't last another rage, and my M65 was killed during a rageathalon from me.

Also, dmasteR, any word on the info? PM me or message me on Steam.


----------



## Rickles

I had the deathadder 3.5g and I was playing a lot of Dota2 at the time and it just wasn't comfortable to click non stop for me. The groves for mouse1 and mouse2 are kinda awkward. I highly recommend checking out the savu as I can comfortably palm or finger tip with it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> After reading about all the battlefield 4 patches that break that game I can appreciate valve much more.
> 
> Even though I still can't justify buying a deagle.


I can't support Valve and their crap servers. 64 tick and I'm put into a match with a bunch of laggy Mexicans? Yeah, I stand a chance.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I can't support Valve and their crap servers. 64 tick and I'm put into a match with a bunch of laggy Mexicans? Yeah, I stand a chance.


While it would be nice for the ping filter to be applicable to the other people in your match I'd much rather be able to play then crash to desktop or red screen all the time.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> After reading about all the battlefield 4 patches that break that game I can appreciate valve much more.
> 
> Even though I still can't justify buying a deagle.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't support Valve and their crap servers. 64 tick and I'm put into a match with a bunch of laggy Mexicans? Yeah, I stand a chance.
Click to expand...

Go into your Steam settings (the application) and make sure you're connecting to the nearest server for your location. Also, go into CS:GO and make your max acceptable ping around 50ms so you can get the best possible server near you. The chances of someone outside your region joining the game will be extremely low.


----------



## LDV617

So I have been practicing on an awesome deagle only headshots server. But it is pretty high ping for me, and there is a lot of spamming for headshots.

Does anyone know of a server that is headshots only, and if you hit body, it does that damage to you - the shooter?

I think that would be way more even and intense, but not sure if such a thing exists.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I can't support Valve and their crap servers. 64 tick and I'm put into a match with a bunch of laggy Mexicans? Yeah, I stand a chance.


Do yourself a favor and just use alternatives services if the Valve implementation isn't good enough.

www.Altpug.com (FREE)

www.esea.net (Paid Service)

Whats your ping limit? You should make sure to limit your ping to around 60-75 since you live in Ontario. You'll get Chicago/Dallas/NYC servers only since you're in Ontario.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So I have been practicing on an awesome deagle only headshots server. But it is pretty high ping for me, and there is a lot of spamming for headshots.
> 
> Does anyone know of a server that is headshots only, and if you hit body, it does that damage to you - the shooter?
> 
> I think that would be way more even and intense, but not sure if such a thing exists.


None in the US unfortunately, but there are Headshot only servers.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do yourself a favor and just use alternatives services if the Valve implementation isn't good enough.
> 
> www.Altpug.com (FREE)
> 
> www.esea.net (Paid Service)
> 
> Whats your ping limit? You should make sure to limit your ping to around 60-75 since you live in Ontario. You'll get Chicago/Dallas/NYC servers only since you're in Ontario.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Go into your Steam settings (the application) and make sure you're connecting to the nearest server for your location. Also, go into CS:GO and make your max acceptable ping around 50ms so you can get the best possible server near you. The chances of someone outside your region joining the game will be extremely low.


Have it set to 80. I think THEY connect to servers near me. Valve should be able to filter that!

I'll check out that Altpug though. Thanks for sharing it







I'm not willing to pay to play competitive lol


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> DeathAdder 2013, should I get one? I need a new mouse, my intellimouse is making me rage even more and it won't last another rage, and my M65 was killed during a rageathalon from me.
> 
> Also, dmasteR, any word on the info? PM me or message me on Steam.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I can tell you there's a lot of stuttering and input lag. I moved to this haswell setup from a Phenom II x2 550BE, clocked at stock, and it would give me around 80-100 fps or so with lower settings that fetch me 200fps minimum in 5v5s and DMs. So the CPU does make a huge difference.


The only thing that I could see that causes stuttering is all of the CSGO skins being loaded. A lot of people are complaining about the stuttering that the skins are causing.

A lot of people like the Logitech G400s better (I did a lot of research on which mouse to get recently and have used a MX518 when I was at my prime in CS years ago (The G400s is based around the MX518.)

I'd get a G400s if you'e a palmer (if you palm your mouse.).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> DeathAdder 2013, should I get one? I need a new mouse, my intellimouse is making me rage even more and it won't last another rage, and my M65 was killed during a rageathalon from me.
> 
> Also, dmasteR, any word on the info? PM me or message me on Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I can tell you there's a lot of stuttering and input lag. I moved to this haswell setup from a Phenom II x2 550BE, clocked at stock, and it would give me around 80-100 fps or so with lower settings that fetch me 200fps minimum in 5v5s and DMs. So the CPU does make a huge difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that I could see that causes stuttering is all of the CSGO skins being loaded. A lot of people are complaining about the stuttering that the skins are causing.
> 
> A lot of people like the Logitech G400s better (I did a lot of research on which mouse to get recently and have used a MX518 when I was at my prime in CS years ago (The G400s is based around the MX518.)
> 
> I'd get a G400s if you'e a palmer (if you palm your mouse.).
Click to expand...

I'm more of a fingertip grip type of person. Would the G400 still be recommended with that type of grip?


----------



## Sikkamore

Play smurfs and I derank again. Oh I'm just laughing now!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm more of a fingertip grip type of person. Would the G400 still be recommended with that type of grip?


I use a fingertip grip myself, mouse works great for it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Play smurfs and I derank again. Oh I'm just laughing now!


Smurfing is awesome! When you reach lower Novas, they're like bots but don't have that weird movement to them when they detect an enemy!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm more of a fingertip grip type of person. Would the G400 still be recommended with that type of grip?
> 
> 
> 
> I use a fingertip grip myself, mouse works great for it.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll see if I can check one of those out. I liked the DA a year ago when I had one and it was initially my first thought when I was going to get a new mouse. If the G400 is better, then might as well go for the better one.







We'll see though which one I prefer in the end!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm more of a fingertip grip type of person. Would the G400 still be recommended with that type of grip?


It's alright I guess. The ridge on the right side is annoying, though.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Go into your Steam settings (the application) and make sure you're connecting to the nearest server for your location. Also, go into CS:GO and make your max acceptable ping around 50ms so you can get the best possible server near you. The chances of someone outside your region joining the game will be extremely low.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do yourself a favor and just use alternatives services if the Valve implementation isn't good enough.
> 
> www.Altpug.com (FREE)
> 
> www.esea.net (Paid Service)
> 
> Whats your ping limit? You should make sure to limit your ping to around 60-75 since you live in Ontario. You'll get Chicago/Dallas/NYC servers only since you're in Ontario.
> None in the US unfortunately, but there are Headshot only servers.


AFAIK valve doesn't actually have servers in the central region(including chicago) or maybe I am just wrong. I always thought it was just me but I've seen a few threads on reddit about it as well. I know I have horrible net but there is no reason I can't get less than 100ms to every valve server. On altpug etc I get 50-60 stable to chicago, 75-80 to servers in dc/Virginia, and I think TX is about 90 or so ping for me. Where are the Midwest servers? So really I rarely ever play MM anymore... maybe its for the better.

Seriously use altpug if you don't want to pay. WAY more active pugs than there was even just a few weeks ago. Not too hard to find a game during active hours. Its probably more difficult to get into a pug than to find one without any people in it. At least for NA. From better players I hear the skill level is lower(probably due to influx of new players) though it challenges me much more than MM and I was the same rank as you. Plus much better reg and people who have some idea of how the game works. Better communication generally as well, though you still have those who have mics but never use them unless they want something, whatever.

I tried MM the other day after only playing 10mans/pugs/HSonly FFA(pls fix this server my god) and people at my rank really suck. Its crazy what playing with the occasional main/invite player will teach you in a single match.

dmaster, do you know of any other HS only servers in NA? The netcode one is so laggy somtimes. Someone told me there is a "get rekt" one but I've never been able to find it. Thanks.


----------



## Shanenanigans

MM blows. Teammate recently setup servers for testing since he's starting something similar to ESEA/AltPug for the SEA region and I get about 40ms lower pings ( ~75ms ) to the servers. That and 128 tick and I literally destroy the competition. In a few pugs, I was just all up in the opponents faces with 1 bullet headshots and 1deags flying all over the place. Crazy stuff. If I can get off ADSL and move to fiber/local cable, I'd get about 25ms less to SG and I can probably do a lot better. Sometimes, I wish I was back in Mumbai, where I would get excellent pings to Singapore.

Problem is my provider does interleaving on ADSL as a part of error correction ( something about consistent stable connections ) and that increases ping which is bad.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> AFAIK valve doesn't actually have servers in the central region(including chicago) or maybe I am just wrong. I always thought it was just me but I've seen a few threads on reddit about it as well. I know I have horrible net but there is no reason I can't get less than 100ms to every valve server. On altpug etc I get 50-60 stable to chicago, 75-80 to servers in dc/Virginia, and I think TX is about 90 or so ping for me. Where are the Midwest servers? So really I rarely ever play MM anymore... maybe its for the better.
> 
> Seriously use altpug if you don't want to pay. WAY more active pugs than there was even just a few weeks ago. Not too hard to find a game during active hours. Its probably more difficult to get into a pug than to find one without any people in it. At least for NA. From better players I hear the skill level is lower(probably due to influx of new players) though it challenges me much more than MM and I was the same rank as you. Plus much better reg and people who have some idea of how the game works. Better communication generally as well, though you still have those who have mics but never use them unless they want something, whatever.
> 
> I tried MM the other day after only playing 10mans/pugs/HSonly FFA(pls fix this server my god) and people at my rank really suck. Its crazy what playing with the occasional main/invite player will teach you in a single match.
> 
> dmaster, do you know of any other HS only servers in NA? The netcode one is so laggy somtimes. Someone told me there is a "get rekt" one but I've never been able to find it. Thanks.


Competitive MM servers aren't typically hosted by Valve. They're hosted by Pinion White Label, at least the majority of them. They do indeed have MidWest Servers, I have confirmed this with Arthur who works for Pinion White Label.

http://forums.steamgames.com/forums/showthread.php?p=34862889 Is the Pinion White Label Server thread.

Besides the NetCode Illuminati Server, there's this one: 74.91.119.207:27015 It's constantly empty though. The "get rekt" server is gone as far as I know.

-abM- hosts two different DM servers as well. Many more lower skilled players though. Deathmatch IP: 74.91.122.215:27015 FFA IP: 64.74.97.240:27015

My newest favorite DM server though, is this one. FragShack: 72.5.195.76:27015


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Competitive MM servers aren't typically hosted by Valve. They're hosted by Pinion White Label, at least the majority of them. They do indeed have MidWest Servers, I have confirmed this with Arthur who works for Pinion White Label.
> 
> http://forums.steamgames.com/forums/showthread.php?p=34862889 Is the Pinion White Label Server thread.
> 
> Besides the NetCode Illuminati Server, there's this one: 74.91.119.207:27015 It's constantly empty though. The "get rekt" server is gone as far as I know.
> 
> -abM- hosts two different DM servers as well. Many more lower skilled players though. Deathmatch IP: 74.91.122.215:27015 FFA IP: 64.74.97.240:27015
> 
> My newest favorite DM server though, is this one. FragShack: 72.5.195.76:27015


Yes, lot's of lower skill players on the DM -abm- servers.

If you guys like semi competitive plant I would also strongly suggest that you check out our 30 man server for that

Can be connected @ abm.game.nfoservers.com

Also, if you want to get involved with some comp matches as well we host a 5v5 comp server with usually at least on match a day.

We also are now doing tournaments every couple of months which have prizes for 4-1st place. If you want more on competitive playing with -abm- check out our -abm- competitive steam group.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Yes, lot's of lower skill players on the DM -abm- servers.
> 
> If you guys like semi competitive plant I would also strongly suggest that you check out our 30 man server for that
> 
> Can be connected @ abm.game.nfoservers.com
> 
> Also, if you want to get involved with some comp matches as well we host a 5v5 comp server with usually at least on match a day.
> 
> We also are now doing tournaments every couple of months which have prizes for 4-1st place. If you want more on competitive playing with -abm- check out our -abm- competitive steam group.


Wasn't trying to be rude.









Just what I seem to see when I'm in there.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Ah. Needed to practice my AWP since my sensitivity increase ( and my overall zoom sensi change ) and I decided to do it during a game extraction, which took half an hour. Needless to say, I was doing quite well until the fps dropped below 100. Looks like my CPU isn't ALL that powerful. Or I need a better GPU to offload stuff off the CPU.

---

Also decided to try an old favorite this morning, since it was lying around on my hard drive - Halo. Massive fun on Legendary. So many years later. Also, min 350 fps. Need to limit the bloody framerate somehow.


----------



## AlDyer

Everybody here is U.S. or SEA


----------



## Mwarren

MM is a joke guys lol.

I've been top fragging nearly every game or have a positive KD ratio and still getting paired up with people that think that crouch spraying is good or that you can run and spray in this game.

Will probably be switching over to ESEA.

Also the cheap $10 Logitech M100 is not a bad mouse if anyone is looking for a good mouse on a budget. Pair it up with a Qck for best results.

You can palm it/claw it and it's very comfortable and I don't have any accuracy issues with it (Just had to get used to playing it with CS.).


----------



## Rickles

Got to MG2 after a couple solo pugs last night... man it can be painful at times..

Worst part was going against a 5 man team as a pug with only 3 of us using mics.

SO in the last 4 weeks I have gone from Nova 1 to MG2

4 reasons why:

Not playing while my wife is streaming Netflix
New sound card / headphones
New monitor (lightboost is really worth a look)
Stopped playing with my friends as much (one rage quits all the time and another is a digital Rambo)

ASLO:

Which do you guys prefer USP or P2000?


----------



## BreakDown

I like the usp better, sometimes the silencer can really help you, so its a nice option, also i think its much more accurate than the p2000.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I like the usp better, sometimes the silencer can really help you, so its a nice option, also i think its much more accurate than the p2000.


I still can't figure out which I like more.

USP-S seems to be more accurate, but the P2000 seems to be better at spamming. uhhhh


----------



## Art Vanelay

The USP runs out of ammo too quickly. Other than that, I like both guns about equally.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I might get back into using the P2000

Despite the USP being really accurate I still suck with it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Ah. Needed to practice my AWP since my sensitivity increase ( and my overall zoom sensi change ) and I decided to do it during a game extraction, which took half an hour. Needless to say, I was doing quite well until the fps dropped below 100. Looks like my CPU isn't ALL that powerful. Or I need a better GPU to offload stuff off the CPU.
> 
> ---
> 
> Also decided to try an old favorite this morning, since it was lying around on my hard drive - Halo. Massive fun on Legendary. So many years later. Also, min 350 fps. Need to limit the bloody framerate somehow.


I was told Altpug.com has Singapore servers.

You might be interested in this!


----------



## Mwarren

Without looking up the stats of both pistols I think that the silenced USP is extremely accurate and has very low recoil while the P2000 has more power/does more damage which makes it better as a gun to spam through boxes/etc with.

The Deagle is really really good at close to mid range though, head shots for days.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Competitive MM servers aren't typically hosted by Valve. They're hosted by Pinion White Label, at least the majority of them. They do indeed have MidWest Servers, I have confirmed this with Arthur who works for Pinion White Label.
> 
> http://forums.steamgames.com/forums/showthread.php?p=34862889 Is the Pinion White Label Server thread.
> 
> Besides the NetCode Illuminati Server, there's this one: 74.91.119.207:27015 It's constantly empty though. The "get rekt" server is gone as far as I know.
> 
> -abM- hosts two different DM servers as well. Many more lower skilled players though. Deathmatch IP: 74.91.122.215:27015 FFA IP: 64.74.97.240:27015
> 
> My newest favorite DM server though, is this one. FragShack: 72.5.195.76:27015


Eh I don't know why I've never gotten chicago in that case, many people claim the same thing as me. I checked out the one other HSmod server, yeah its empty. I've been on abm and I agree the skill level is lower and their aim server is a bunch of spamming and awps. I've played on the fragshack ffa a few times after seeing it on the esea forums(no, I don't read em, just saw it at the top when I looked to see who was streaming) and it has amazing reg even when its full. Great quality server.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I still can't figure out which I like more.
> 
> USP-S seems to be more accurate, but the P2000 seems to be better at spamming. uhhhh


USP is silent little pews that just 1 click everyone. I mean its damn accurate(not statistically sure compared to other pistols) and it has been good enough to me to get 3k's on a full save versus a full buy. Lovely little pistol it is. I honestly used to think the p2k is better, just felt better with it, although I still don't think its a bad choice. The suppressor does seem to help in certain situations. I really want to see some weapon stats comparing the pistols. Tbh I rather have either over a glock in most cases now a days. I only want a glock if I am going to rush something pistol round or when I'm a T and they don't have head armor. Any other time Ill take my p2k, usp... unless I need a p250.


----------



## Stige

*Username*: Stige
*Rank*: Master Guardian Elite
*Play Times*: Any
*Region*: Europe

Also got my own server in France for games if needed, could be fun to have some own 5v5 games instead of with randoms constantly.
We have a full team online pretty much every day so could be fun if we could find a team to face us from here or something.


----------



## Rickles

I still can't pick an M4









I wish they would let you pick either of them each round, I guess I don't see why they don't let you.

I've been using the AUG a lot more though, even got accused of walling tonight.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do yourself a favor and just use alternatives services if the Valve implementation isn't good enough.
> 
> www.Altpug.com (FREE)
> 
> www.esea.net (Paid Service)
> 
> Whats your ping limit? You should make sure to limit your ping to around 60-75 since you live in Ontario. You'll get Chicago/Dallas/NYC servers only since you're in Ontario.
> None in the US unfortunately, but there are Headshot only servers.


altpug is a great alternative to MM/ESEA if you are ok with generally lower skilled players. Most of the players are probably in the MGE range,my self included.

Man i recently started training my aim with training_aim_csgo and HS only DM..its pretty funny playing a match afterwards. I destroy every one in my path for half the match then it slowly tapers off..







. Guess that means i just need more practice.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I was told Altpug.com has Singapore servers.
> 
> You might be interested in this!


I know about this, but there are rarely people on to pug with. Everyone just plays MM. That's why my teammate is setting up something like that here for India. It'll gain more traction simply because SG/MY/PH/Korea and such get as good pings as the worst pings from India to India ( ~100ms; we don't have great internet here ). Actually SG/MY players get ~70ms to India, which isn't bad at all, while I still get ~75ms to the servers which are currently setup in Mumbai. Damn ADSL and routing =/.

I did create an account on altPUG though. Gonna create one for the smurf account as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Without looking up the stats of both pistols I think that the silenced USP is extremely accurate and has very low recoil while the P2000 has more power/does more damage which makes it better as a gun to spam through boxes/etc with.
> 
> The Deagle is really really good at close to mid range though, head shots for days.


I prefer the P2000 now since I'm doing quite some damage with it. Up against a rush, I usually get 2-3 kills easy. You just have to be moderately slow but very deliberate with the shooting. I also don't mind it as a secondary pistol when using an awp. Earlier I used to be very deadly with the USPS and M4A1S but because of my pings and the insane amount of hackers, it was very hard to peek, shoot and hide again. If I got out of a spot to peek, I had to be prepared to either get the 1-2 bullet HS or spray down.

As for the deagle, I get long range 1deags as well. You also should know that my playing style with a deagle is a flick and shoot. I don't wait for people to walk into my crosshair which is what most people do with a deagle.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I know about this, but there are rarely people on to pug with. Everyone just plays MM. That's why my teammate is setting up something like that here for India. It'll gain more traction simply because SG/MY/PH/Korea and such get as good pings as the worst pings from India to India ( ~100ms; we don't have great internet here ). Actually SG/MY players get ~70ms to India, which isn't bad at all, while I still get ~75ms to the servers which are currently setup in Mumbai. Damn ADSL and routing =/.
> 
> I did create an account on altPUG though. Gonna create one for the smurf account as well.
> I prefer the P2000 now since I'm doing quite some damage with it. Up against a rush, I usually get 2-3 kills easy. You just have to be moderately slow but very deliberate with the shooting. I also don't mind it as a secondary pistol when using an awp. Earlier I used to be very deadly with the USPS and M4A1S but because of my pings and the insane amount of hackers, it was very hard to peek, shoot and hide again. If I got out of a spot to peek, I had to be prepared to either get the 1-2 bullet HS or spray down.
> 
> As for the deagle, I get long range 1deags as well. You also should know that my playing style with a deagle is a flick and shoot. I don't wait for people to walk into my crosshair which is what most people do with a deagle.


Good to hear.

Someone made a thread on reddit, which is how I found out.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1t3cpd/calling_out_sea_players_to_register_for_altpug/


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I still can't pick an M4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would let you pick either of them each round, I guess I don't see why they don't let you.
> 
> I've been using the AUG a lot more though, even got accused of walling tonight.


Because being able to choose which M4 to tailor your needs is OP versus T-side. Imagine if T-side had a suppressed AK (20 bullets, even more accurate now) and was able to choose which ever one they wanted each round. Too OP.

By the way, I tried the G400 in store and I couldn't get over the weird bump on the left side, I ended up springing on a $40 DeathAdder 2013.


----------



## dmasteR

382 Cases Unboxing.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 382 Cases Unboxing.


Wow, he just got a M9 Bayonet Fade.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, he just got a M9 Bayonet Fade.


He's gotten 3 Knifes now.

M9 Bayonet | Fade (Factory New)
StatTrak™ M9 Bayonet | Night (Battle-Scarred)
Flip Knife | Scorched (Minimal Wear)

Solid. These will all be given away during his Christmas giveaway!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, he just got a M9 Bayonet Fade.
> 
> 
> 
> He's gotten 3 Knifes now.
> 
> M9 Bayonet | Fade (Factory New)
> StatTrak™ M9 Bayonet | Night (Battle-Scarred)
> Flip Knife | Scorched (Minimal Wear)
> 
> Solid. These will all be given away during his Christmas giveaway!
Click to expand...

I was in the bathroom but my brother said he got another knife. This true? if so, which one was it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I was in the bathroom but my brother said he got another knife. This true? if so, which one was it?


Not true. Those are currently the only knives he has according to: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000229949/inventory/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I was in the bathroom but my brother said he got another knife. This true? if so, which one was it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Those are currently the only knives he has according to: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000229949/inventory/
Click to expand...

Yeah, I figured out he was lying after he saw me post that.

God damn 12 year olds.


----------



## Swag

Can you derank if you get kicked out of your Comp MM?

Some random clan queue just kicked me out....


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can you derank if you get kicked out of your Comp MM?
> 
> Some random clan queue just kicked me out....


If the team loses the game, yes, as far as I know.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can you derank if you get kicked out of your Comp MM?
> 
> Some random clan queue just kicked me out....
> 
> 
> 
> If the team loses the game, yes, as far as I know.
Click to expand...

That sucks, they were trolling. I just got into a game where one of our teammates were disconnected because he couldn't connect to the server, but we ended up tying the game so that was nice.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Had a few altPUG matches yesterday. Crazy hit registration, even at 100ms. For the first time in a very long time I didn't have to pump more bullets than I needed to to make sure the opponent was dead. Felt great. Downloaded the demo for one of the matches and it was huge. Some 95 odd MB. I think the demo is recorded at 128tick.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Had a few altPUG matches yesterday. Crazy hit registration, even at 100ms. For the first time in a very long time I didn't have to pump more bullets than I needed to to make sure the opponent was dead. Felt great. Downloaded the demo for one of the matches and it was huge. Some 95 odd MB. I think the demo is recorded at 128tick.


Good to hear! Is the SG server getting any more popular after that reddit post? Spread the word around, I think it would really help the SEA community!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Good to hear! Is the SG server getting any more popular after that reddit post? Spread the word around, I think it would really help the SEA community!


Well it didn't seem like the post did much, but regardless, I thought I'd give it a shot and just sit around in the server. Then everyone who had their clients running would join. And I called my GE friends anyway for it. So basically we had quite a few players in. My teammate and me got lucky and were put on the same team twice which is good cuz we were in TS. I wonder if we're in the same team on the altPUG site whether we'd get put on the same side while scrambling the teams.

Here's one of the stats from yesterday.

http://www.altpug.com/Stats/Match/7890

Ad1tya is the teammate I've been playing with for 4+ years, while cl0ck and S1D are the regulars we lobby with.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *Release Notes for 12/18/2013*
> 
> *[ CSGO ]*
> - Added three purchasable gift options:
> -- Gift Package - gives a random item to a random player in your match.
> -- Pallet of Presents - gives random items to up to nine people in your match.
> -- Audience Participation Parcel - gives random items to up to 25 viewers watching your match.
> - Added the Winter Offensive Case, the first-ever community-made case.
> - Replaced the eSports case with the new eSports Winter Case.
> 
> *[ MAPS ]*
> - Added Cobblestone and Overpass maps, which are available to community servers and offline play. Official matchmaking is limited to Operation Bravo in order to collect additional map balancing data prior to a wider release.
> - Fixed an exploit in Assault
> - Minor bugfixes in Bank, St.Marc and Sugarcane
> 
> *[ GAMEPLAY ]*
> - Walking into shallow water no longer makes an audible splash.
> 
> *[ MISC ]*
> - Added a link to share downloaded matches. To access this link, download one of your recent matches, view the scoreboard from that match, and click on 'Copy Link.'
> - Added say_team support for coaches.
> - Added holiday cheer.
> 
> *[ CS:GO SDK ]*
> - Fixed a Steam authentication problem when running individual CS:GO SDK tools not from Steam Library, but directly from command line.
> - Fixed a bug causing workshop uploader tools to retrieve only the first 50 of a user's items.


Update is Live guys

2GB PATCH It's a big one!

http://counter-strike.net/winteroffensive


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Release Notes for 12/18/2013*
> 
> *[ CSGO ]*
> - Added three purchasable gift options:
> -- Gift Package - gives a random item to a random player in your match.
> -- Pallet of Presents - gives random items to up to nine people in your match.
> -- Audience Participation Parcel - gives random items to up to 25 viewers watching your match.
> - Added the Winter Offensive Case, the first-ever community-made case.
> - Replaced the eSports case with the new eSports Winter Case.
> 
> *[ MAPS ]*
> - Added Cobblestone and Overpass maps, which are available to community servers and offline play. Official matchmaking is limited to Operation Bravo in order to collect additional map balancing data prior to a wider release.
> - Fixed an exploit in Assault
> - Minor bugfixes in Bank, St.Marc and Sugarcane
> 
> *[ GAMEPLAY ]*
> - Walking into shallow water no longer makes an audible splash.
> 
> *[ MISC ]*
> - Added a link to share downloaded matches. To access this link, download one of your recent matches, view the scoreboard from that match, and click on 'Copy Link.'
> - Added say_team support for coaches.
> - Added holiday cheer.
> 
> *[ CS:GO SDK ]*
> - Fixed a Steam authentication problem when running individual CS:GO SDK tools not from Steam Library, but directly from command line.
> - Fixed a bug causing workshop uploader tools to retrieve only the first 50 of a user's items.
Click to expand...

Update is Live guys

2GB PATCH It's a big one!

Was about to ask here what the 2.0GB patch was for.... Thanks


----------



## Swag

SNOWING BACKGROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shanenanigans

LOLOL DAT 2GB PATCH. SANTA CHIKANS!

I'm depressed that it's not going at my full 8mbps connection speed. It's simply not fair.


----------



## fartman

How does one improve fast in cs go? I am currently gold nova 4
49hrs into this game but i want to get better than that ive seen the crosshair placement and peeking/stutterstep videos and trying to incorporate that into my play as well.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Play a lot. Play with people who are better than you. Spectate better players. Learn the maps and callouts. Learn the recoil patters and bullet spreads. I'm using default CSGO setup no configs and I'm currently Legendary Eagle Master.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> How does one improve fast in cs go? I am currently gold nova 4
> 49hrs into this game but i want to get better than that ive seen the crosshair placement and peeking/stutterstep videos and trying to incorporate that into my play as well.


Watch demos from DreamHack.

DeathMatch, deathmatch a LOT.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Watch demos from DreamHack.
> 
> DeathMatch, deathmatch a LOT.


Deathmatch would be a good start to improve raw aim.


----------



## Swag

I have got to start getting used to talking on the mic.


----------



## Blackcurrent

I'm getting sick and tired of hackers, 7 games in a row blatant hacking 60/1 KDs. Team calling positions where opponents are in the beginning of the round with wall hack its not fun any more. As soon as I stepped on Eagle Master its only been hackers


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> Deathmatch would be a good start to improve raw aim.


I remember something big I used to do in 1.6 was to 1) lock my FPS down to 30 and play on that for an hour or so. They go scrim. It would be so fluid that it seemed easier to aim. 2) Only quick-scope with AWP in deathmatch. Unfortunately, the new game got rid of both of these so I'm still trying to figure my s*** out. I also have hardly as much time to play this as I did in high school. I wonder what rank I would have pulled back in the day?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of hackers, 7 games in a row blatant hacking 60/1 KDs. Team calling positions where opponents are in the beginning of the round with wall hack its not fun any more. As soon as I stepped on Eagle Master its only been hackers


Try and play Altpug/ESEA. Much better Anti-Cheat. Plus 128 tick servers....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Try and play Altpug/ESEA. Much better Anti-Cheat. Plus 128 tick servers....


I agree, it's just better to play altPUG. There's no motivation to hack in there. Most people hack just to get high ranks in GO from what I see.


----------



## Swag

After trying out a free ESEA trial, going from 128-tick to 64-tick is kind of annoying.







Dat reg.


----------



## NateST

Honestly I feel CS is like golf, one of those games you have to play constantly to improve, You can't have like 4-5 days off, at least I can't.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Honestly I feel CS is like golf, one of those games you have to play constantly to improve, You can't have like 4-5 days off, at least I can't.


I feel the same way.

If I take like a week or so off, it takes me a whole day to get my act back together.


----------



## NateST

I'm going to be on a lot over the next four days if anyone is looking to play.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'm going to be on a lot over the next four days if anyone is looking to play.


Where are you located? If your in NA, I'll be on tonight after work.

Add me everyone! http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197991180531/


----------



## NateST

Eastern time, I'll probably be on after work too.


----------



## waylo88

Speaking of 128 tick vs. 64 tick, is there a reason Valve still runs 64 tick? Seems pretty stupid that all their comp servers are 64. Anyone know why or if they have plans of ever upgrading?


----------



## BreakDown

So 2 new maps for CSGO! Im pumped! Im glad to see cobble back. Overpass looks really nice. CSGO really needed more maps, so im really glad we have 2 more maps.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Played against Blackcurrent today. Needless to say, got raped by my own teammates when the teams got shuffled. Not to mention I couldn't hit anything with 133ms. And my ping FINALLY dropped to 100ms 10 minutes ago -.-


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Speaking of 128 tick vs. 64 tick, is there a reason Valve still runs 64 tick? Seems pretty stupid that all their comp servers are 64. Anyone know why or if they have plans of ever upgrading?


Quote:


> (...) there are a lot of players with low-end hardware even in higher skill groups. Having 300 fps already gives an advantage, and developers don't want to increase this advantage by switching the servers to tickrate 128, as it would only benefit to players being able to run CS:GO at more than 128 fps.


From here

Pretty ******ed argument if you ask me.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I just played my first game on underpass, and wow is that map badly balanced.

The biggest problem is that the CTs spawn way too far away from B, causing them to be in B site about a half second before the terrorists, which really breaks the balance of the site. If someone rushes into the sewer and is a good shot, they can often stop the CTs from going into the rest of the site.

A site just seems weird to defend, since the place with the two different paths you can go down seems like a really bad place to fight in its current state. It might be better if I get to know the map better I guess.

Also, the ambient sounds are a bit much.


----------



## Mwarren

Does anyone feel like CSGO is still too easy?

I feel like i'ts a combination between CSS and COD4 gameplay wise and grapically.

I wish that they would make the hitboxes smaller, give the guns more recoil, and add in more possible techniques to increase the skill gap in this game.

Right now I feel like the game is just primarily about aiming and angles and getting head shot after head shot feels too easy.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Does anyone feel like CSGO is still too easy?
> 
> I feel like i'ts a combination between CSS and COD4 gameplay wise and grapically.
> 
> I wish that they would make the hitboxes smaller, give the guns more recoil, and add in more possible techniques to increase the skill gap in this game.
> 
> Right now I feel like the game is just primarily about aiming and angles and getting head shot after head shot feels too easy.


Let's play sometime, I want an OP player on my team with all the hackers nowadays.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I just played my first game on underpass, and wow is that map badly balanced.
> 
> The biggest problem is that the CTs spawn way too far away from B, causing them to be in B site about a half second before the terrorists, which really breaks the balance of the site. If someone rushes into the sewer and is a good shot, they can often stop the CTs from going into the rest of the site.
> 
> A site just seems weird to defend, since the place with the two different paths you can go down seems like a really bad place to fight in its current state. It might be better if I get to know the map better I guess.
> 
> Also, the ambient sounds are a bit much.


Ambient sound is too much, but B is relatively easy to hold. Too many spots to hold Short B. You can hold it from CT spawn overlooking the bridge with a boost. Or head to B Balcony and also look into short B.

The only site that's worthy of going seems to be B. I wouldn't ever go to A, it's a absolute waste of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Does anyone feel like CSGO is still too easy?
> 
> I feel like i'ts a combination between CSS and COD4 gameplay wise and grapically.
> 
> I wish that they would make the hitboxes smaller, give the guns more recoil, and add in more possible techniques to increase the skill gap in this game.
> 
> Right now I feel like the game is just primarily about aiming and angles and getting head shot after head shot feels too easy.


Really comes down to who you're playing. Hit boxes are small enough, that's not the issue. They need to make the map sizes larger, so it's much more difficult to spray.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Let's play sometime, I want an OP player on my team with all the hackers nowadays.


Am I not OP enough.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ambient sound is too much, but B is relatively easy to hold. Too many spots to hold Short B. You can hold it from CT spawn overlooking the bridge with a boost. Or head to B Balcony and also look into short B.
> 
> The only site that's worthy of going seems to be B. I wouldn't ever go to A, it's a absolute waste of time.
> Really comes down to who you're playing. Hit boxes are small enough, that's not the issue. They need to make the map sizes larger, so it's much more difficult to spray.
> Am I not OP enough.


we lost inferno, not op enough, although A was just getting smashed every round.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> we lost inferno, not op enough, although A was just getting smashed every round.


Two were ESEA banned. I can't beat cheaters.









http://www.hltv.org/news/11873-ems-one-in-katowice-with-250000

Another $250K dollar tournament announced. Hosted by Intel Extreme Masters, but tournament will be ran by EMS ONE.

Event will take place on March 14-16th in Katowice, Poland WHOS READY??!?!


----------



## NateST

Why am I not surprised, their peaks were ridiculously to well timed..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Why am I not surprised, their peaks were ridiculously to well timed..


Y'all wanna play later?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Does anyone feel like CSGO is still too easy?
> 
> I feel like i'ts a combination between CSS and COD4 gameplay wise and grapically.
> 
> I wish that they would make the hitboxes smaller, give the guns more recoil, and add in more possible techniques to increase the skill gap in this game.
> 
> Right now I feel like the game is just primarily about aiming and angles and getting head shot after head shot feels too easy.


I think they need to make it less accurate to shoot while running, but other than that, the game seems to have a pretty high skill celing. I don't think being good is about being able to shoot well as much as your team coordination and strategy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ambient sound is too much, but B is relatively easy to hold. Too many spots to hold Short B. You can hold it from CT spawn overlooking the bridge with a boost. Or head to B Balcony and also look into short B.
> 
> The only site that's worthy of going seems to be B. I wouldn't ever go to A, it's a absolute waste of time.


I think they if they put the CT spawn in the stairs behind the fence before A, it would balance it out more, since the CTs would be able to get into position before the Ts arrive.

Additionally, I think they should change the cover in A to make it less of a disaster. A site just feels like it's really hard to hold and really hard to push.

Quote:


> Really comes down to who you're playing. Hit boxes are small enough, that's not the issue. They need to make the map sizes larger, so it's much more difficult to spray.


I like maps at the size they are currently. It makes it possible to win on a save round.

On a map like Dust II, it's mostly long range, so when you have a pistol, you're not going to be able to do much.

I feel like the spray, on the rifles at least, is hard enough to control as it is.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Y'all wanna play later?


I'll be playing shortly.

Here's the screenshots from last night besides the one we got cheated on.












*CS:GO is on Sale for $3.74!!!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I think they need to make it less accurate to shoot while running, but other than that, the game seems to have a pretty high skill celing. I don't think being good is about being able to shoot well as much as your team coordination and strategy.
> I think they if they put the CT spawn in the stairs behind the fence before A, it would balance it out more, since the CTs would be able to get into position before the Ts arrive.
> 
> Additionally, I think they should change the cover in A to make it less of a disaster. A site just feels like it's really hard to hold and really hard to push.
> I like maps at the size they are currently. It makes it possible to win on a save round.
> 
> On a map like Dust II, it's mostly long range, so when you have a pistol, you're not going to be able to do much.
> 
> I feel like the spray, on the rifles at least, is hard enough to control as it is.


Are you jumping down to the stairs from CT, to skip the stairs completely? This should shave off a few seconds. Ideally you should be able to push up into the bomb site as long as you knife out all the way and don't have the worst spawn. At least that's what I've noticed last night when we played the map twice.

Anyone looking to play? Add my account and we'll get some games going!

EDIT: I agree, a little more movement penalty would be nice.


----------



## NateST

I'll be on in a few hours, road to SMFC anyone?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'll be on in a few hours, road to SMFC anyone?


Sounds good. I'll be on.


----------



## b0z0

I'm on a slump the last few weeks. Played a lot of day z mod, and day z stand alone. I've lost my aim......


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'll be on in a few hours, road to SMFC anyone?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Sounds good. I'll be on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'll be on in a few hours, road to SMFC anyone?


I'll be on in a couple hours as well, add me if you havent already...http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197991180531/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you jumping down to the stairs from CT, to skip the stairs completely? This should shave off a few seconds. Ideally you should be able to push up into the bomb site as long as you knife out all the way and don't have the worst spawn. At least that's what I've noticed last night when we played the map twice.
> 
> Anyone looking to play? Add my account and we'll get some games going!
> 
> EDIT: I agree, a little more movement penalty would be nice.


I had my knife out and was jumping down the stairs. I still always had to rush to get into position. I could never get into the back corner of the site next to the shack if they rushed.

I also just played Cobble. I really don't like that map. You're still too rushed to get to B site and the cover in A site is too sparse.

I'm looking to play.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/cyclotrimethylenetrinitramine


----------



## dmasteR

Sent both of you requests. Accept me, name is wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## b0z0

b0z0_o if anyone wants to match make sometime. Curently DMG due to playing with low ranked friends against higher ranked. Can't rank up when carrying people and losing.


----------



## Swag

Holy. I don't even know... I just suck. hahahahha!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Holy. I don't even know... I just suck. hahahahha!


You must have not seen my score the first 2 games.

I just cant play comp, I ALWAYS do better in casual, arms race, demolition, or community competitive.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Oh god they put CS:GO on sale again. Maybe I should just join ESEA and abandon Valve MM for a few weeks.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Oh god they put CS:GO on sale again. Maybe I should just join ESEA and abandon Valve MM for a few weeks.


That's what I said. Oh no... More hackers :/

Played Cobblestone for the first time. Such a CT sided map that it's ridiculous! We were up 14-1 at half time and then won like 16-4 or 16-5.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Oh god they put CS:GO on sale again. Maybe I should just join ESEA and abandon Valve MM for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said. Oh no... More hackers :/
> 
> Played Cobblestone for the first time. Such a CT sided map that it's ridiculous! We were up 14-1 at half time and then won like 16-4 or 16-5.
Click to expand...

I have yet to play overpass. Maybe I'll switch my server to that map and play with some bots.

Also, would like to say thanks to Dmaster again for letting me have that Sand spray camo of his


----------



## Mwarren

If anyone is looking for a player to play match making with and it at least somewhat serious feel free to add me.

I'm tired of top fragging every game and playing with people that just talk like idiots or joke all game long.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197990223775/


----------



## crucifix85

cobble is a convoluted mess and i have no idea what volvo was thinking with B site on overpass.







. It great that they want to add new maps but they really need to contract that stuff out to people like volcano.

feel free to add me on steam http://steamcommunity.com/id/-ZP-/


----------



## dmasteR

Finally got one of the newer cases and got this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have yet to play overpass. Maybe I'll switch my server to that map and play with some bots.
> 
> Also, would like to say thanks to Dmaster again for letting me have that Sand spray camo of his


Good karma, is what got me the above skin. :]


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got one of the newer cases and got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have yet to play overpass. Maybe I'll switch my server to that map and play with some bots.
> 
> Also, would like to say thanks to Dmaster again for letting me have that Sand spray camo of his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good karma, is what got me the above skin. :]
Click to expand...

and good luck too...

lol


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got one of the newer cases and got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good karma, is what got me the above skin. :]


Good luck you mean =/ Stattrak Graphite and then this lol. The most expensive things I've unboxed are a field tested case hardened, and a p250 hive. Oh, and got a new famas pulse yesterday. Prices will drop soon I guess.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got one of the newer cases and got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good karma, is what got me the above skin. :]


added you. i really want a blue lam ak, guess my red one will have to hold me over a little bit longer. i got a lame p250 steel distruption out of the blue case..i never get any good drops


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> That's what I said. Oh no... More hackers :/
> 
> Played Cobblestone for the first time. Such a CT sided map that it's ridiculous! We were up 14-1 at half time and then won like 16-4 or 16-5.


I think the old cbble was way more CT sided. Now you at least have one more way to B site and being able to jump in to connector without going out on B. But even though I think it's more balanced than the old, I hate it.

Also, what were they thinking with Overpass? T side were on B before CT get there. Was the first and the last time I played that map.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Thanks for mentioning altPug, was fun playing with you Shanenanigans yesterday


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> Thanks for mentioning altPug, was fun playing with you Shanenanigans yesterday


Yeah, was nice. But why'd you quit today? Your team was quite mad at you =/.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Important matters.


----------



## imok

Since we're all adding each other: http://steamcommunity.com/id/BVimok/ I haven't been playing MM for awhile(around mge in skill) but mostly altpug. If anyone wants to play there let me know, I only play chicago and dc servers to note. Someone mentioned doing a 10 man sometime, seriously if anyone wants to I would be up. If we need I probably have a private 128 tic(good quality) server we could use.


----------



## kiznilian

I use 1920 x 1080 on a 24 inch monitor. Does anyone else having trouble seeing players at far distances? It's such a pain in the butt for say Long A on dust2.
I've fiddled with other resolutions but nothing I feel comfortable at.


----------



## Beefbud

Yesterday I was playing casual and got a winter case drop after a round ended. Some kid immediately starts begging me to trade it to him, adds me as a friend, sends me IMs, and begs in-game over voice chat. So ridiculous and annoying...I just ignored him and sold it for $5 (O_O)

I would add more people on here to play competitive with because I usually fly solo nowadays, but I recently had to downgrade my internet speed, and it's been really spotty lately. I was getting a higher speed internet + cable for $50 a month, but after 6 months at that rate it went up to $70 a month and it wasn't quite worth it for me, so I went back down to basic internet for $40 (comcast). I attribute bad internet to me dropping from Master Guardian II to Gold Nova Master in recent weeks....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I use 1920 x 1080 on a 24 inch monitor. Does anyone else having trouble seeing players at far distances? It's such a pain in the butt for say Long A on dust2.
> I've fiddled with other resolutions but nothing I feel comfortable at.


I have similar settings (1920x1080 on a 25 inch monitor) and I also struggle with this. Sometimes I have to lean it close to the screen to pinpoint an enemy if I'm not using a scoped weapon.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Since we're all adding each other: http://steamcommunity.com/id/BVimok/ I haven't been playing MM for awhile(around mge in skill) but mostly altpug. If anyone wants to play there let me know, I only play chicago and dc servers to note. Someone mentioned doing a 10 man sometime, seriously if anyone wants to I would be up. If we need I probably have a private 128 tic(good quality) server we could use.


Friend Request sent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> cobble is a convoluted mess and i have no idea what volvo was thinking with B site on overpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It great that they want to add new maps but they really need to contract that stuff out to people like volcano.
> 
> feel free to add me on steam http://steamcommunity.com/id/-ZP-/


Added aswell.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I use 1920 x 1080 on a 24 inch monitor. Does anyone else having trouble seeing players at far distances? It's such a pain in the butt for say Long A on dust2.
> I've fiddled with other resolutions but nothing I feel comfortable at.


Not really. I have glasses and my monitor is fairly close to my face, though.


----------



## Rickles

I just try to anticipate and if I have ammo left at the end of the round then I was doing it wrong. Also I am starting to love the AUG.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Why do pros not use the AUG? It's actually a decent weapon for long range combat and only $200 more.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why do pros not use the AUG? It's actually a decent weapon for long range combat and only $200 more.


They sometimes do but I tend to prefer the FAMAS if I don't buy an M4 also as do they. I don't like the AUG because of the low ROF on it so it gets annoying when you get stuck between trying to get more than a single target. Also, the FAMAS is just so good, I mean I love it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why do pros not use the AUG? It's actually a decent weapon for long range combat and only $200 more.


Just another spray pattern people have to learn, not to mention $200 goes a long way. Depending on what you buy 2nd/3rd round if you lost pistol round, buying a AUG is really crunching your money.

Not to mention the scope on the AUG isn't that helpful for players who already have very good aim.


----------



## imok

So for reasons I decided to sell some of my ak's so that I can buy a case hardened stattrack. I use the ak a lot and really what is the point of having all these skins if I never use em because I'm always switching them around. Not after 5-10 minutes after listing them on the market I get some new friend requests. 

What do you think they want? Hehehe.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> So for reasons I decided to sell some of my ak's so that I can buy a case hardened stattrack. I use the ak a lot and really what is the point of having all these skins if I never use em because I'm always switching them around. Not after 5-10 minutes after listing them on the market I get some new friend requests.
> 
> What do you think they want? Hehehe.


hi can i hav ur ak skins ill giv u 12 mp7 skullsfor them good deal pls trade.


----------



## Rickles

For me I am not to impressed with the current iteration of "stattrak", I would much rather see a stat like HS%, or competitive rounds won % or something like that... maybe even k/d ratio.

I mean, you can just sit in a DM and frag all day...

I guess I just wish it was indicative of skill...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why do pros not use the AUG? It's actually a decent weapon for long range combat and only $200 more.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another spray pattern people have to learn, not to mention $200 goes a long way. Depending on what you buy 2nd/3rd round if you lost pistol round, buying a AUG is really crunching your money.
> 
> Not to mention the scope on the AUG isn't that helpful for players who already have very good aim.
Click to expand...

I found the scope more detrimental to a person's aim than actually helping. I feel like there's a lag when shooting and aiming while in scope mode.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I use 1920 x 1080 on a 24 inch monitor. Does anyone else having trouble seeing players at far distances? It's such a pain in the butt for say Long A on dust2.
> I've fiddled with other resolutions but nothing I feel comfortable at.


Turn of AA. The blurring just becomes stupid after a while. Nothing becomes clearer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why do pros not use the AUG? It's actually a decent weapon for long range combat and only $200 more.


Like dmaster said, new spray pattern to learn. But the scoped mode is crap, like the kreig. Better to use a cheaper weapon like the M4A4.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I use 1920 x 1080 on a 24 inch monitor. Does anyone else having trouble seeing players at far distances? It's such a pain in the butt for say Long A on dust2.
> I've fiddled with other resolutions but nothing I feel comfortable at.
> 
> 
> 
> Turn of AA. The blurring just becomes stupid after a while. Nothing becomes clearer.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why do pros not use the AUG? It's actually a decent weapon for long range combat and only $200 more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like dmaster said, new spray pattern to learn. But the scoped mode is crap, like the kreig. Better to use a cheaper weapon like the M4A4.
Click to expand...

I only use an AUG/Krieg when I pick it but I don't mind using a Krieg, that thing is really good. But the AK/M4 is still better than any of those.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Anyone know a good way to add Super Sampling or something similar to CSGO?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anyone know a good way to add Super Sampling or something similar to CSGO?


I have no idea what that is. But the 'Super' has me intrigued!

Also, how do I keep getting Aces and NOT noticing? I see them on my list after a MM game >.>


----------



## dmasteR

New headshot only AIM map Deathmatch by FragShack.

74.117.238.84:27025 Server is located in Chicago.


----------



## Aventadoor

Too bad its so far away from me...
Team VeryGames HSmod server is always full

Gone down to 1280x720 now... Thats all my GTX580 can handle with minimum 150fps


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Too bad its so far away from me...
> Team VeryGames HSmod server is always full
> 
> Gone down to 1280x720 now... Thats all my GTX580 can handle with minimum 150fps


Is your 3570K overclocked? I really feel like you should be getting more FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 
> 
> Joining dmasteR in the new ak stattrak club.
> 
> Bought 5 cases


I swear these new cases have been giving really good items more often.....









Join the Stattrak AK Club guys







I'll stop rubbing it it, lol.


----------



## Rickles

Joining dmasteR in the new ak stattrak club.

Bought 5 cases


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> New headshot only AIM map Deathmatch by FragShack.
> 
> 74.117.238.84:27025 Server is located in Chicago.


I am assuming that is like aim_map, aim_redline, and aim_redblue? Just found the post on esea although it didn't have the map rotation listed. I am pretty sure its aim maps though I thought its usually 16 people and not 20? 20 seems like a bit much. I guess Ill use it either way considering abm is awps galore and netcode gets me around 85-95 ping. This will be much lower and maybe a bit better reg.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I swear these new cases have been giving really good items more often.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join the Stattrak AK Club guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stop rubbing it it, lol.


Someone in my clan/club(not sure what people call those, basically a decent sized group of like-minded people who play together, scrim, pug, and get along) opened a single case and got a blue steel flip knife. I should open one! Hell, in fact I will! Ill let you all know what I get.


----------



## Sikkamore

I tried opening a case for jokes. Got a GSG whatever the auto sniper is. Boringggg. Now I remember why I don't open cases.


----------



## NateST

Anyone want to do some trading? http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/inven_zps3d78d200.png.html


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I tried opening a case for jokes. Got a GSG whatever the auto sniper is. Boringggg. Now I remember why I don't open cases.


Yeah I opened quite a few tonight. 4 winter esports(best was like a five seven worth 40c) and like 2-3 bravo. Such a waste of money. I got one StratTrak but it was an SG 553 worth nothing. I also got an m4a4 zirka which was the next best thing. With everyone's luck I thought I would get something, guess not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Anyone want to do some trading? http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/inven_zps3d78d200.png.html


Would you happen to have a case hardened stattrak?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well, so far I only got an eSports Winter case and foolishly sold it.

Haven't gotten any good drops since then.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Yeah I opened quite a few tonight. 4 winter esports(best was like a five seven worth 40c) and like 2-3 bravo. Such a waste of money. I got one StratTrak but it was an SG 553 worth nothing. I also got an m4a4 zirka which was the next best thing. With everyone's luck I thought I would get something, guess not.
> Would you happen to have a case hardened stattrak?


Nope unfortunately.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I have no idea what that is. But the 'Super' has me intrigued!


You take 4 an image with 4x the pixels of your monitor then average the color in 4 pixels in the image and display that as one pixel on your monitor.

Wikipedia has good diagrams.


----------



## Mwarren

I'm going to have to upgrade my processor soon, current processor lags hardcore in firefights and smoke.

Anyone here running a Phenom II Quad Core or 6 core and can comment on your performance?

I'm just looking to maintain 100fps with all low settings.


----------



## AlDyer

Sold my gut knife and bought a crate and a key and got a StatTrak M4A1-S | Guardian yay!


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is your 3570K overclocked? I really feel like you should be getting more FPS.
> I swear these new cases have been giving really good items more often.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join the Stattrak AK Club guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stop rubbing it it, lol.


Yes, its overclocked to 4,8ghz. Yeah I would have thought id get more FPS then that... but I guess not


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just ordered 3 membranes and a fancy new mechanical. Broke my 3 year old mushy after some questionable shots from a Silver 2 opponent. Still trying to get better at the game; currently residing in lowly silver division (silver 4 ATM). Someone mentioned that one should play with higher ranking opponents when MM to get better and to rank up.. How do I go about playing with the higher ranks if I'm only silver? Silver ATM is not challenging enough for me. I got screwed over when Valve put me in silver 2 after the first 10 MM wins. Now, every game I'm getting 20+ kills with 5+ MVP stars and at least one ace. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## NateST

http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/rank_zpsed085457.png.html Sometimes you just get suck, this is a SS of my last 8. The most recent I was on bottom because I left... a guy was watching tunnels let one person just walk by him and kill 4 of us in site. My other account was SMFC and is L. Eagle, it's hard to get out of a rut in this game in my experience. If they pair you with poor players and you're top of your team every time it still doesn't matter.

 This is what happens when you have a pretty solid team, at least one of the other players on the other team was ESEA main, not sure about the others.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Awesome, just got a Winter Offensive Case.

Gonna open it up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## waylo88

Opened two Bravo cases and two AD2 cases. Got two Black Limba Berettas and two Hexane Famas'. This game hates me. My inventory is so trash aside from the DBK P90, which I bought.


----------



## AlDyer

I just sold my stattrak guardian, stattrak boom and my gut knife. Dem profits


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just ordered 3 membranes and a fancy new mechanical. Broke my 3 year old mushy after some questionable shots from a Silver 2 opponent. Still trying to get better at the game; currently residing in lowly silver division (silver 4 ATM). Someone mentioned that one should play with higher ranking opponents when MM to get better and to rank up.. How do I go about playing with the higher ranks if I'm only silver? Silver ATM is not challenging enough for me. I got screwed over when Valve put me in silver 2 after the first 10 MM wins. Now, every game I'm getting 20+ kills with 5+ MVP stars and at least one ace. Anyone have any advice?


Get better at clutching and just rely on yourself is what I would do.

I'm sure that some of the best CSGO players can clutch themselves up into the highest rank of the game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just ordered 3 membranes and a fancy new mechanical. Broke my 3 year old mushy after some questionable shots from a Silver 2 opponent. Still trying to get better at the game; currently residing in lowly silver division (silver 4 ATM). Someone mentioned that one should play with higher ranking opponents when MM to get better and to rank up.. How do I go about playing with the higher ranks if I'm only silver? Silver ATM is not challenging enough for me. I got screwed over when Valve put me in silver 2 after the first 10 MM wins. Now, every game I'm getting 20+ kills with 5+ MVP stars and at least one ace. Anyone have any advice?


Add people from OCN. Pretty much everyone on OCN is above that rank and should be able to help you get to a more proper rank.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just ordered 3 membranes and a fancy new mechanical. Broke my 3 year old mushy after some questionable shots from a Silver 2 opponent. Still trying to get better at the game; currently residing in lowly silver division (silver 4 ATM). Someone mentioned that one should play with higher ranking opponents when MM to get better and to rank up.. How do I go about playing with the higher ranks if I'm only silver? Silver ATM is not challenging enough for me. I got screwed over when Valve put me in silver 2 after the first 10 MM wins. Now, every game I'm getting 20+ kills with 5+ MVP stars and at least one ace. Anyone have any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> Get better at clutching and just rely on yourself is what I would do.
> 
> I'm sure that some of the best CSGO players can clutch themselves up into the highest rank of the game.
Click to expand...

No, absolutely no. This game relies heavily on team cooperation. There are specific round where you can solo the other team but definitely not every round to win the game. If the other team has good cooperation, if 4 of them are alive; if one dies, you can easily lock the area where he died down. Slowly move in together as a team and kill the guy or wait out timer if you are CT, or plant. This is why MM is so bad if you do it alone because a lot of people are really bad, that's why 1 bot can ruin the game for the entire team.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Add people from OCN. Pretty much everyone on OCN is above that rank and should be able to help you get to a more proper rank.


The only downside is the sad feeling you get when you do something fairly stupid as the last person alive, so you have have 4 skilled people watching your mistakes.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The only downside is the sad feeling you get when you do something fairly stupid as the last person alive, so you have have 4 skilled people watching your mistakes.


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Add people from OCN. Pretty much everyone on OCN is above that rank and should be able to help you get to a more proper rank.


Both inviting and sad; thanks for the advice.
I subscribed to JW's twitch channel and now I'm playing with SMFC and GEs -_-


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yitianxin*
> 
> I really like the molotov bombs and how they were used both offensively and defensively. I will definitely be giving it a try and expect CS to make a huge comeback in the next few months!!


CS has been making huge comebacks in the last few months already.

DreamHack Winter with the $250,000 tournament, huge growth in players since the event. EMS ONE with another $250,000 tournament that takes play on March 14 till 16th. These tournaments are bigger than what 1.6 ever had, prize pot wise at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> This.
> Both inviting and sad; thanks for the advice.
> I subscribed to JW's twitch channel and now I'm playing with SMFC and GEs -_-


Playing better players will only make you play better quicker. You'll learn from your mistakes a lot faster.

Anyone else watch SLTV StarSeries VIII over the weekend?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Just got my Fifth MP9 Dry Season....

It's times like this when I wish i didn't get OP bravo at all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sqlicpbeian*
> 
> i think so,CSPromod is looking great recently, especially the past two updates. Unfortunately, I think they're too many years late to get it to lift off. Not to mention that people probably don't want to give it a chance anymore since it started off horribly.thanks


The last version of CSroMod was a whole year ago. Not to mention the mod is dead as far as I know. The biggest issue with CSroMod was the fact that they weren't willing to actually combine CS 1.6 and Source together. Instead their goal was to just make a 1.6 with Source graphics.

They're definitely way too late at this point anyways and Alex Garfield (EG Owner) essentially killed his own mod with all the bad decisions.

CS:GO has a bright future. People just need to keep on focusing on GO and making it the better game with Valve's help.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS has been making huge comebacks in the last few months already.
> 
> DreamHack Winter with the $250,000 tournament, huge growth in players since the event. EMS ONE with another $250,000 tournament that takes play on March 14 till 16th. These tournaments are bigger than what 1.6 ever had, prize pot wise at least.
> Playing better players will only make you play better quicker. You'll learn from your mistakes a lot faster.
> 
> *Anyone else watch SLTV StarSeries VIII over the weekend?*


I did









Na'Vi is the team I root for in the CS scene so I try to not miss their matches.

Despite the win over Na'Vi, I still honestly believe that Na'Vi will be a better team in the year of 2014 and probably achieve something close to the old Virtus.Pro results.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Ha. I will always root for NiP and whichever organization picks up VG. I love me some saucers.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The only downside is the sad feeling you get when you do something fairly stupid as the last person alive, so you have have 4 skilled people watching your mistakes.


I think I clutched one round 1v2 when we played on cobble with Dmaster... and played like poop the rest of the time (which is usual).









Also my power is out until probably Thursday







The entire meter/power line got ripped out of my house.

Got like 1/2 inch of ice on all the trees here in SW Michigan, luckily my in-laws have a generator and wood heat.


----------



## kiznilian

CS:GO is great. Love playing MM with my friends just like the good ol days of 1.6 without sitting in IRC looking4scrim for hours.

Only thing that is sad about this game is the lack of communication from the valve team to us. I enjoy games like Path of Exile because the head developers are constantly interacting with the players making the game a whole lot better. Just some regular communication with us would make me feel better, especially on the cheating front. Say hey we know there are a lot of cheaters out there and we know you guys spend a lot of money on this game and we are doing things to make it better.


----------



## Blk

Just yesterday I played against a blatant wall/aim hacker. We lost 16-0. Not even funny


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> CS:GO is great. Love playing MM with my friends just like the good ol days of 1.6 without sitting in IRC looking4scrim for hours.
> 
> Only thing that is sad about this game is the lack of communication from the valve team to us. I enjoy games like Path of Exile because the head developers are constantly interacting with the players making the game a whole lot better. Just some regular communication with us would make me feel better, especially on the cheating front. Say hey we know there are a lot of cheaters out there and we know you guys spend a lot of money on this game and we are doing things to make it better.


The Thing is, they already have VAC and Overwatch to help deal with hackers in MatchMaking. At the very least, thousands of hackers will be banned within a month. On top of that, they will probably get a matchmaking ban a few days in anyways.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The Thing is, they already have VAC and Overwatch to help deal with hackers in MatchMaking. At the very least, thousands of hackers will be banned within a month. On top of that, they will probably get a matchmaking ban a few days in anyways.


They'll just buy another copy of CSGO, which is less than 3€ on the sales. We need a better VAC.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> They'll just buy another copy of CSGO, which is less than 3€ on the sales. We need a better VAC.


I'd say that they have a real good system for MM, I guess I don't really see how you could make it better without steam having a white list of acceptable applications running and verifying files each time you connect to a server. I'd much rather have the current method than either of those.

I guess they could have a different votekick system where they opposite team + a couple from your team can kick vote, but things like that tend to get abused. I've been accused of walling simply because no one on the other team could find a shift key...

Granted I am not playing with the GEs who I am sure get stuck with hackers much more than I do being a MG2..


----------



## NateST

I ran into a cheater on my smurf today, was blatant aimbotting ;/ pretty sure everyone there was getting carried on the other team and wouldn't kick him.


----------



## jellybeans69

To be expected after all these sales


----------



## PolyMorphist

My keyboard's arriving tomorrow; finally will be able to play CS without a huge movement disadvantage. I'm playing on a new account so I won't be in a rank. I know my way around the game and I use VOIP to communicate.
If anyone's willing to play:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/idesofmay
Steam name: Mysticshift


----------



## dmasteR

Update just came out
Quote:


> *Release Notes for 12/23/2013*
> 
> *[ GAMEPLAY ]*
> 
> Improved visual feedback of recoil through viewmodel.
> Added an option in the Game Menu to disable opening the buy menu with the Use key.
> 
> *[ UI ]*
> 
> Fixed the chat window, radar and other panels disappearing for a few a few frames after you die.
> Fixed a bunch of UI elements going away when you were in roaming spectator mode.
> When the other team calls a vote, the local team is notified via chat message and no longer sees the vote panel.
> After voting, the vote panel no longer prevents your F1 and F2 keys from working while the panel is up.
> More messages are now blocked when a player is blocked (radio messages directly triggered by the player, name changing text, etc) [ CS:GO SDK ]
> Fixed a bug causing workshop uploader tools to not show your first workshop item in the list.The update is now live.


----------



## Bboy500

I'm liking the visual feedback







Its a bit easier to time the left/right movement of sprays now.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Fixed a bunch of UI elements going away when you were in roaming spectator mode.


YES.

Was getting quite annoyed by this bug.


----------



## Sikkamore

Just played with the most blatant hacker ever. He'd be running around jiggling everywhere (fat joke hehe) and then would shoot everyone twice and kill them. 5 seconds into the round too he'd just say 'they're going A long!' LOL wow. No rank too with only 12 hours on his account.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just played with the most blatant hacker ever. He'd be running around jiggling everywhere (fat joke hehe) and then would shoot everyone twice and kill them. 5 seconds into the round too he'd just say 'they're going A long!' LOL wow. No rank too with only 12 hours on his account.


Just make sure you guys report this user. I've been doing a ton of overwatch the last month or so to help clean up MM.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just played with the most blatant hacker ever. He'd be running around jiggling everywhere (fat joke hehe) and then would shoot everyone twice and kill them. 5 seconds into the round too he'd just say 'they're going A long!' LOL wow. No rank too with only 12 hours on his account.
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you guys report this user. I've been doing a ton of overwatch the last month or so to help clean up MM.
Click to expand...

Had to stop playing games.







The annoying sales are getting so frequent that CSGO MM is getting plagued with hackers. When I do play, it's with friends on Altpug.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just make sure you guys report this user. I've been doing a ton of overwatch the last month or so to help clean up MM.


Of course we reported him. 3 reports at least. Not sure if the final guy on our team was with him or not. He seemed legit so.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Update just came out


Interesting. That chat window bug really bothered me. To the point where I'd hit the console button and go say xxx or say_team xxx. Wonder what the viewmodel update is about though. Checkin youtube for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just played with the most blatant hacker ever. He'd be running around jiggling everywhere (fat joke hehe) and then would shoot everyone twice and kill them. 5 seconds into the round too he'd just say 'they're going A long!' LOL wow. No rank too with only 12 hours on his account.


Just report it man. It'll go to overwatch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Had to stop playing games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The annoying sales are getting so frequent that CSGO MM is getting plagued with hackers. When I do play, it's with friends on Altpug.


Same here. But I do a lot of overwatch. I see one very good thing from all the new hackers. Valve gets more money and thus we'll get bigger tournaments with lots of funding from Valve. Maybe this is why Valve just waits a couple of weeks before letting the VAC on a certain account kick in.

I seem to having a big problem. I have this bug where the alerts are coming in the middle of the screen ( bomb planted, dropped weapons and such ) much like this.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=207426838

I've tried everything. Just can't seem to fix it at all. I had to increase resolution to 1920x1080 to get it to come a little lower than that so it wouldn't hamper my view, because I suffered quite a few deaths because of this crap.

Anyone got any ideas? I tried the autohelp, gameinstructor and the other commands. I deleted the video and videodefaults.txt as well. No dice. Verified game files and reset Nvidia control panel settings as well. Still comes up in the middle. Even tried Windowed mode and such.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> When the other team calls a vote, the local team is notified via chat message and no longer sees the vote panel.


Hell yes. That was so intrusive.


----------



## Rickles

Hurray for no more buy menu while picking up guns in spawn... Was super annoying in T spawn for dust 2.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Hurray for no more buy menu while picking up guns in spawn... Was super annoying in T spawn for dust 2.


I usually just pick up weapons the old fashioned way anyways. Never bothered me.


----------



## crucifix85

I heard surfing was supposed to be relaxing so tried it for a bit, was ok till Fruits, specifically cherry...made me rage quit.


----------



## waylo88

Beware of "Magic Man" in MM. Played against him last night, first four rounds he aced my entire team with all headshots. 20-0 after four rounds. We all just reported him and left the game. Pretty lame. Definitely the most blatant cheater I've come across in MM.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> I heard surfing was supposed to be relaxing so tried it for a bit, was ok till Fruits, specifically cherry...made me rage quit.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> I heard surfing was supposed to be relaxing so tried it for a bit, was ok till Fruits, specifically cherry...made me rage quit.


Yeah, alot of the maps on OG NewbSurf don't even belong there, especially exocube.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> I heard surfing was supposed to be relaxing so tried it for a bit, was ok till Fruits, specifically cherry...made me rage quit.


Fruits is like the easiest map, only one I can finish. But I suck at surfing, fun though.


----------



## dmasteR

A few helpful videos!

*CS:GO Mirage Wallbangs*



*Cobble contact points*













Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Blk

I miss the old cbble :/ The new one is so cluttered.


----------



## dmasteR

This is the best use of cheats I've ever seen, and I don't even condone cheating at all....


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best use of cheats I've ever seen, and I don't even condone cheating at all....


deleted


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> deleted


Fixed it. Looks like I broke the link when copying it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fixed it. Looks like I broke the link when copying it.


That was neat. That must take a lot of skill.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That was neat. That must take a lot of skill.


I'm pretty sure he's using some sort of aimbot.

Moral of the story is, Valve, bring back our sprays


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That was neat. That must take a lot of skill.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's using some sort of aimbot.
> 
> *Moral of the story is, Valve, bring back our sprays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

This so much.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's using some sort of aimbot.
> 
> Moral of the story is, Valve, bring back our sprays


Even with a bot, that looks hard.


----------



## EPiiKK

Well if you just have no recoil you can draw it like in ms paint or something


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Well if you just have no recoil you can draw it like in ms paint or something


Am I just terrible at drawing things in MS paint?


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Am I just terrible at drawing things in MS paint?


Maybe you should practice


----------



## Rickles

They call me paintcasso


----------



## EPiiKK

You aint got nothin' on me boy!


----------



## Blk

A few short clips I uploaded:


----------



## PolyMorphist

About to play soon. If anyone's interested:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/IdesofMay/


----------



## Aventadoor

I'd love to play with some friends in America, but my ping is just too high, from 190-300 depending on location.
Is there any possible way I can make it possible to get acceptable ping?


----------



## Art Vanelay

I got a pretty good 4k this morning. I'm getting better at controlling my sprays I guess.




I also had my first 16-0 game in a while. They had one guy on their team who could shoot.


----------



## crucifix85

Nice 4k. Man i dont know what it is but i aim has gotten worse and worse and worse over the last few weeks. I can DM/HSmod till my hand falls off but it doesnt translate into matches..guess its time for a long break from CSGO.


----------



## DannyT

Anyone got any tips for a noob?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> Anyone got any tips for a noob?


Learn the recoil, and how to compensate it. http://twowordbird.com/articles/csgo-recoil-mechanics/




That should get you started :]


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> Anyone got any tips for a noob?


Watch pro matches.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> Anyone got any tips for a noob?


Play with people that are better than you, and queue for matchmaking with a buddy you play with frequently. This way you can practice communication and strategy for holding bases, this is pretty important.

Also practice the AK pulldown burst. Once I got that trick down, I shot up from Silver Master Elite to Gold Nova 2.

Play lots and lots of deathmatch / HS only servers.

Watch pro matches / the pro tips series. Correct your mouse settings if they are not properly setup (lots of youtube videos on how to do this)

I also think it's helpful to watch your highlight replays, so you can see what you did right and what you did wrong in combat. The highlights reel only runs for a few minutes in comparison to watching the whole game.

EDIT: DMASTER THANK YOU !!!! That site is OP


----------



## Art Vanelay

http://imgur.com/a


Wow, the Sig is a lot easier to control than I remember. The fire rate still makes it unusable for me though.


----------



## EPiiKK

I went from Gold nova to DMG after learning to burst 4 shots from the ak very acurately, ADAD use, and playing a lot of dm and HS only. Only practicing shooting like that makes a huge difference.
also when in matches, keep in mind your and your teams movement and positioning, so you'll develop a good game sense, also watching pro matches teaches a lot and they are entertaining

Some of this stuff are just a matter of time and dedication, i've been playing since GO came out, and now I'm playing a lot better than many old 1.6 player, because i've been concentrating on making myself better


----------



## LDV617

Yea team awareness is HUGE.

Some of the more important things that watching the pros has taught me:

1) Don't get emotional -- at all. If you get an ace one round, and get excited, you are probably going to die next round (lol). If you get owned one round, and get frustrated, you are probably going to get owned the next round too.

2) Don't bicker with your teammates. If you see a team mate going to a spot / cover, don't follow him there, pick your own. If you see someone walking; he's doing it for a reason, don't run up behind him making a bunch of noise.

3) Again, AWARENESS. Use your mini map to see where fire is coming / going from. Pay attention to the chat box so you see who is throwing grenades, where, and when.

This stuff seems simple, but I didn't realize how crucial it all is until after watching Dreamhack winter. Get_right for example, is a straight cold blooded player, dude doesn't even smile. That becomes a huge asset, especially against the American teams that played with it was COD:S&D and would get over excited between rounds.

Recently I have had a new perspective on the gameplay in CS. Think of it as a game of 30 games. Each there own parallel universe, and each just as important as the other. Sure the pistol round is arguably more important than the second / third round. But if you lose the pistol round, you need to put just as much thought and focus into the second round as you did the first. This will help you win the close games.

^^^

I feel like this thread has also greatly helped me. I wouldn't be thinking / playing like this if it wasn't for the awesome resources some of our OCN friends have shared. Definitely a huge shoutout to DmasteR







Not only for resources, but also to inspire me to play for srz and try to get out of the noob ranks ^^


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> 1) Don't get emotional -- at all. If you get an ace one round, and get excited, you are probably going to die next round (lol). If you get owned one round, and get frustrated, you are probably going to get owned the next round too.


I can vouch for this.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I went from Gold nova to DMG after learning to burst 4 shots from the ak very acurately, ADAD use, and playing a lot of dm and HS only. Only practicing shooting like that makes a huge difference.
> also when in matches, keep in mind your and your teams movement and positioning, so you'll develop a good game sense, also watching pro matches teaches a lot and they are entertaining
> 
> Some of this stuff are just a matter of time and dedication, i've been playing since GO came out, and now I'm playing a lot better than many old 1.6 player, because i've been concentrating on making myself better


Really? I got to DMG by learning how to burst the entire magazine. lol


----------



## LDV617

Does anyone use the Turtle Beach Earforce Z11?

http://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Beach-Force-Gaming-Headset/dp/B006W41W7S

On sale right now really cheap. I use a TekNMotion Yapster which is great for a $20 headset, but if this one is noticeably better, I would absolutely pitch for it.

Anyone?


----------



## Rickles

I use a pair of sennheiser px 360, which is a travel pair of headphones (as I use them for listening to music with my phone as well) and I think most of the head-fi crowd would advise getting a good pair of stereo headphones over most "gaming headsets".

That being said, if you are using onboard sound then you might not be able to hear a noticeable difference.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products

That thread is a treasure trove of goodness.

Near that price range take a look at the superlux HD681 for $32

http://www.amazon.com/Superlux-681-Dynamic-Semi-Open-Headphones/dp/B002GHIPYI


----------



## LDV617

Thanks for the response, so I've actually been debating whether or not a sound card would help in CS:GO.

I am a beatmaker / audio producer by hobby and have a nice external soundcard (USB Audio Kontrol 1 by NI). However it's not really meant for gaming. Would I benefit from a cheap soundcard? Budget for this would be >$100 (To be honest, preferably >$50).

I currently use the realtek onboard. Is there a big difference between using a surround sound headset and a 2.1? If I were to use a 5.1 / 7.1 headset, would I be better off with USB gaming headset? or a real headset with a soundcard?

I noticed that almost all pro players had 2 sets of headphones when playing CS:GO, are they using a nice set of monitor headphones to listen to footsteps, then the sponsors gaming headset as a mic?

Kind of glad I got to bring this up, it's been something that's been on my mind for a few weeks now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Thanks for the response, so I've actually been debating whether or not a sound card would help in CS:GO.
> 
> I am a beatmaker / audio producer by hobby and have a nice external soundcard (USB Audio Kontrol 1 by NI). However it's not really meant for gaming. Would I benefit from a cheap soundcard? Budget for this would be >$100 (To be honest, preferably >$50).
> 
> I currently use the realtek onboard. Is there a big difference between using a surround sound headset and a 2.1? If I were to use a 5.1 / 7.1 headset, would I be better off with USB gaming headset? or a real headset with a soundcard?
> 
> I noticed that almost all pro players had 2 sets of headphones when playing CS:GO, are they using a nice set of monitor headphones to listen to footsteps, then the sponsors gaming headset as a mic?
> 
> Kind of glad I got to bring this up, it's been something that's been on my mind for a few weeks now.


They're not actually using two headsets. They're using their headset for the mic, and ear buds. They use these: http://www.amazon.com/3M-Peltor-H10A-Optime-Earmuff/dp/B00009LI4K to put over their earbuds so they don't hear any noise besides in-game.


----------



## LDV617

Also interesting. Why in ear headphones? Don't they have the WORST sound / directional quality?


----------



## Rickles

Yea, I would think you would have a better sound stage with a pair of phones over the buds... maybe buds are easier to hear right or left?

Closed headphones tend to isolate ambient noise (aka the wife) pretty well..


----------



## gonX

The problem is you don't get 30dB of noise reduction with anything but ear protection. Plus buds have some noise reduction.. so going for pure noise reduction it's definitely the best way.

If you look at venues with real sound proof booths you will see that most of them use real headsets or headphones.


----------



## LDV617




----------



## dioxholster

what device can i use as a mic without the headset since i just use speakers? also how to ensure you end up playing with a competent team in matchmaking? too many times i lose because of a team that doesnt have a plan.


----------



## DannyT

dioxholster? I think I went up against you in competitive today. I was ManBearPig


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> what device can i use as a mic without the headset since i just use speakers? also how to ensure you end up playing with a competent team in matchmaking? too many times i lose because of a team that doesnt have a plan.


Buy a cheap mic? Also, try to use headphones, they're really useful for game awareness.

There's really no way to end up with a good team every time on matchmaking. Try to play with a pre-made team, as there's always more communication.
http://www.reddit.com/r/RecruitCS/
Or try altpug/faceit/leetway.


----------



## Blk




----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> dioxholster? I think I went up against you in competitive today. I was ManBearPig


dont remember but probably since ive been playing a lot recently, but been losing more matches the more I play.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> what device can i use as a mic without the headset since i just use speakers? also how to ensure you end up playing with a competent team in matchmaking? too many times i lose because of a team that doesnt have a plan.


Grab a standalone mic, but you should really use a headphone though so when you do talk people don't hear all the background noise from your speakers.

What rank are you?

Try and play with OCN members! There's a list of people you can add on the first post.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I had this happen today. This is why I really wish that I would rank up to eagle already. People at this rank are so bad sometimes. I love how long it took the guy to realize that he was on fire.


----------



## Rickles

Sometimes though it is out of the frying pan an into the oven... not too sure how I feel about cache myself...

and they really should adjust the length of the m4a1, some dude was sitting behind a box and you can see that silencer sticking out half a mile...

I felt bad because my team killed him through that box and a couple other spots multiple times..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So this is a first


----------



## Rickles

Probably the type of person that strafes in a blind spot non stop...

I think I am going to refer to it as the wallbang shuffle...

What I hate is when people call something based on what they hear and they are dead wrong..

i.e. last night

Teammate Wrong: "the last one is going cat"
*My friend watches cat*
*dink*
Teammate Wrong: "how was he long A"
Me to friend: "mute that guy, I could easily hear him go long"








wallbang shuffle


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Sometimes though it is out of the frying pan an into the oven... not too sure how I feel about cache myself...
> 
> and they really should adjust the length of the m4a1, some dude was sitting behind a box and you can see that silencer sticking out half a mile...
> 
> I felt bad because my team killed him through that box and a couple other spots multiple times..


I do feel it's a bit long, but on the other hand I got use to its length pretty quickly and realized when my barrel is sticking out. It's just something you need to be very aware with, especially with the M4A1.

Personally though, I don't like the M4A1 model at all. It looks out of place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Probably the type of person that strafes in a blind spot non stop...
> 
> I think I am going to refer to it as the wallbang shuffle...
> 
> What I hate is when people call something based on what they hear and they are dead wrong..
> 
> i.e. last night
> 
> Teammate Wrong: "the last one is going cat"
> *My friend watches cat*
> *dink*
> Teammate Wrong: "how was he long A"
> Me to friend: "mute that guy, I could easily hear him go long"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallbang shuffle


You have those type of people, and then people who use speakers, or people that might as well not even have sound since they can't hear anyone running.

Played a MM last night where a guy was using speakers.... I wanted to cry.


----------



## DizzlePro

Is aim like this even legal?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Is aim like this even legal?


That's my teammate. We ended up demolishing the rest of the match after that round.

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3503172

That's for that match. One of the few matches I honestly under performed, but it was dust2 and virtus was just getting picks left and right.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Is aim like this even legal?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my teammate. We ended up demolishing the rest of the match after that round.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3503172
> 
> That's for that match. One of the few matches I honestly under performed, but it was dust2 and virtus was just getting picks left and right.
Click to expand...

That was some sexy fast reaction on every shot...


----------



## dmasteR

MatchMaking will most likely have less cheaters for a few days.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1u4n6v/so_apparently_valve_has_released_new_anticheat/%5B/URL

*Valve > Lying cheater*

owned?


----------



## Blk

I want one of these 

NiP ep7 is out! (no subs yet though)

Also, good to see valve doing something about all the hacking


----------



## LDV617

Hey @dmasteR

Can you add me to the player spreadsheet?

Steam name - Rap Game James Franco (http://steamcommunity.com/id/therealbigbudz/)

Rank - Nova 2 Star

Play times - 7 - 12 EST + weekends.

I also play with a group of friends that has been gaming together for years, currently we queue almost everyday as 4. Would love to pick up a fifth who's looking to get out of the mid-ranks ^^


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I want one of these
> 
> NiP ep7 is out! (no subs yet though)
> 
> Also, good to see valve doing something about all the hacking


SMOKE MID EVERYDAY I NEED THAT NAO

Update: 2 bought ^^


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I want one of these
> 
> NiP ep7 is out! (no subs yet though)
> 
> Also, good to see valve doing something about all the hacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMOKE MID EVERYDAY I NEED THAT NAO
> 
> Update: 2 bought ^^
Click to expand...

aaaaaaaaaaaa

I need my bank card NAAAAAAOOO.


----------



## NateST

Sloppy eco ace, a fun 4k on Mirage, 1v2 post plant. Not sure why the first video isn't in HD, perhaps it's still processing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Hey @dmasteR
> 
> Can you add me to the player spreadsheet?
> 
> Steam name - Rap Game James Franco (http://steamcommunity.com/id/therealbigbudz/)
> 
> Rank - Nova 2 Star
> 
> Play times - 7 - 12 EST + weekends.
> 
> I also play with a group of friends that has been gaming together for years, currently we queue almost everyday as 4. Would love to pick up a fifth who's looking to get out of the mid-ranks ^^


Added you.


----------



## LDV617

Thank you much!

Login to steam - 4 new friend requests. Gotta love OCN.


----------



## Blk

Well, here's me:

Steam name - brunolk (http://steamcommunity.com/id/brunolk)

Rank - Nova 3

Play times - Usually from 6PM to 1AM GMT. But since I'm on holidays, basically from 9AM to 2AM. I'm not playing all the time obviously, but if you see me online and want to play, hit me up and I might join


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Well, here's me:
> 
> Steam name - brunolk (http://steamcommunity.com/id/brunolk)
> 
> Rank - Nova 3
> 
> Play times - Usually from 6PM to 1AM GMT. But since I'm on holidays, basically from 9AM to 2AM. I'm not playing all the time obviously, but if you see me online and want to play, hit me up and I might join


Added you.

You guys know you can add yourself right?










There's a form right under it haha.


----------



## Blk

Woops didn't notice haha. Cheers


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Woops didn't notice haha. Cheers


It's alright, I wasn't sure if it wasn't showing up or something.

Sent this to a couple of you already over Steam, but I found this really funny for some reason.....


----------



## LDV617

Is there a way to update my rank? Nova III now ^^


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's alright, I wasn't sure if it wasn't showing up or something.
> 
> Sent this to a couple of you already over Steam, but I found this really funny for some reason.....


LMAO!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Is there a way to update my rank? Nova III now ^^


Yeah, keep winning MM matches.


----------



## kiznilian

Finally got ranked up to DMG over the week. HMMMM WHY DO I SUDDENLY WIN GAMES NOW!? (Thanks VAC!)

Do we have an OCN CS:GO group on steam? I know there is a normal OCN group for the whole community but I think we should put together something just for us to scrim with.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Yeah, keep winning MM matches.


I meant is there a way to update the ranks on the front page of the thread ^^

But I'll keep doing that too


----------



## Rickles

WOOOO

Finally got accused of using a nospread!!!

Queued (that word looks goofy) with a friend, went against a team of 5 and beat them on train. One round I dinked like 3 of them (the stars aligned) with the ole m4a4 in like 3 seconds.









Also managed to get a headshot through my friends head







I'll try to post the video tonight.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Next time you or anyone else gets a hackusation. Just tell them "Sorry, I just opened one of these bad boys".


----------



## LDV617

Nice, hackusations are a great honor.

Can someone help me purchase new bang for buck peripherals SPECIFICALLY for CS? Me and my brother have been playing so much recently, and the hardware seems to make a bigger difference in CS than ANY other game from what I read. (He is also a high level SCII player, and deserves some new hw







)

Currently:

Currently we both use plunger/dome gaming keyboards and decent gaming mice (He has Gigabyte M7 - mine died - and I use CM Recon - bad DPI customization imho, I can't select 1200 dpi which is my sweet spot).

So just a few questions:

1) Scissor switch vs Mechanical for keyboards. I have read / heard from many that scissor is just as good as mechanical for typing, but what about gaming? Scissor is much cheaper too, about half the price.

2) What are some SOLID suggested mice? I am currently looking at the special edition Steel Series Sensei which is like $59 at Microcenter. I can return my Recon for $40 store credit, and his M7 for $20 store credit, so if something is sold at microcenter that would be preferred (They pricematch the big online retailers). -- Also for the record I would prefer optical vs laser, I have read they are better for single monitors, is this true? Sensei is listed as laser









EDIT: Another thing I don't like about the CM Recon that I LOVE about the M7 is the size / shape. I use a mix of palm / claw and really like the bigger mice in my hand. I fell in love with the M7 when I used it the first time, sucks they have a defective sensor (google it for pics).


----------



## Rickles

After using 3 mice with the avago 3090 I would recommend any of them in a heartbeat (DA 3.5g, Spawn, Savu) as far as keyboards I don't think
that rubber dome is necessarily a handicap for CS, or any gaming really, although I did just buy a steelseries with blacks (which should be here tomorrow).

Also call me crazy, but I also really enjoyed using a kinzu v2 (non pro) even with its "subpar" sensor.

I'd say to look at the g400s, death adder (3.5g or black edition if available), and the Roccat Savu or Kone Pure Optical.


----------



## iRUSH

I just picked this up on STEAM for $3.74! Can't wait to play it!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Finally got ranked up to DMG over the week. HMMMM WHY DO I SUDDENLY WIN GAMES NOW!? (Thanks VAC!)
> 
> Do we have an OCN CS:GO group on steam? I know there is a normal OCN group for the whole community but I think we should put together something just for us to scrim with.


In the original post we have people's steam username that want to be added to play MatchMaking. You can also add yourself with the form.

There is a Steam Group as well. Also in the Original post. http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo Unfortunately, no one really uses it as far as I know.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> After using 3 mice with the avago 3090 I would recommend any of them in a heartbeat (DA 3.5g, Spawn, Savu) as far as keyboards I don't think
> that rubber dome is necessarily a handicap for CS, or any gaming really, although I did just buy a steelseries with blacks (which should be here tomorrow).
> 
> Also call me crazy, but I also really enjoyed using a kinzu v2 (non pro) even with its "subpar" sensor.
> 
> I'd say to look at the g400s, death adder (3.5g or black edition if available), and the Roccat Savu or Kone Pure Optical.


Thanks for the input. I'm not too fond of Razer and unfortunately most suggested are out of my price range. I will keep the Savu and Kone close in mind though. They seem to be the popular choices.

And you don't think a mechanical keyboard would grant an advantage? I would imagine in ADAD strafe shootouts it would be very helpful. I notice on my keyboard when I ADAD after the third(ish) peak, I lose sync between the screen and the buttons I'm pressing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I just picked this up on STEAM for $3.74! Can't wait to play it!


Definitely try and start off with Casual Mode when you get the game to learn the very basics!







Oh and Welcome to the CS community!


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'm not too fond of Razer and unfortunately most suggested are out of my price range. I will keep the Savu and Kone close in mind though. They seem to be the popular choices.
> 
> And you don't think a mechanical keyboard would grant an advantage? I would imagine in ADAD strafe shootouts it would be very helpful. I notice on my keyboard when I ADAD after the third(ish) peak, I lose sync between the screen and the buttons I'm pressing.


Losing sync is probably due to not having multi-key roll over, virtually all mechs. support it. Perhaps you would consider a Logitech G400? I had the MX518 which is virtually the same mouse, only reason I don't use it is because after 7 years of use the cord frayed out


----------



## LDV617

The g400 was on my list. A little expensive for what it is, doesn't seem to have all the same customization as other mice, but I am considering it.


----------



## iRUSH

I just played a few rounds for the first time. This is a very good game. Seems very skill based and has quite the "old school" feel to it IMO. I have not played a CS game before.


----------



## Blk

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1u9ir7/nip_friberg_ama/


----------



## LDV617

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823239028

Considering buying one of these, what do you guys think? Anyone tried it?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823239028
> 
> Considering buying one of these, what do you guys think? Anyone tried it?


It doesn't look like it's mechanical. I'd strongly recommend a mech keyboard, if you type a lot.

Other than being able to press more than two keys at once, I don't see a point to a gaming keyboard.


----------



## LDV617

It is not mechanical, it is just cheap. I guess I'll just keep looking for a mech


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> It is not mechanical, it is just cheap. I guess I'll just keep looking for a mech


Rosewill RK9000 and the Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid are the best budget options.


----------



## LDV617

The TT Esports Poseidon is backlit for $79, also may be getting a Das Ultimate on CL for like $60 flat ($140 model) But could easily fall through.

Every used the poseidon?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> The TT Esports Poseidon is backlit for $79, also may be getting a Das Ultimate on CL for like $60 flat ($140 model) But could easily fall through.
> 
> Every used the poseidon?


No, but I would recommend you look into what switches you're getting/want. I like red out of them all so far. I've tried blue, black, red, brown.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well, for keyboards, you could get a decent gaming keyboard. It's not entirely necessary to get a mechanical unless you're playing something like unreal tournament. But I should suggest the Razer Blackwidow ultimate if you can. Used it over the past week and it's a brilliant keyboard even though it took time to adapt from my basic mechanical keyboard.

As for mice, don't skimp out unless you're really strapped and the magic isn't in the dpi but in the sensor. Used a Steelseries rival earlier this week and it felt brilliant. I personally use an Ikari optical, and have used a G400 without prediction. I like both but I kinda got used to the prediction on the Ikari.


----------



## LDV617

I liked the blues and the blacks that I tried out.

That's good to hear about the Rival, I did see that at microcenter for like $50, but I see that it's discontinued?

Well if I were to spend more than $35-50 on a keyboard, I would want mechanical. Which is why I linked that Steelseries board, it's not mechanical, but if you guys think it'll work just as good -- worth a try.

However I don't really want to spend the money to find out I still need to buy a mechanical keyboard


----------



## Art Vanelay

so apparently you can get dmg as your first rank. I just finally got a rank on my alt today.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> so apparently you can get dmg as your first rank. I just finally got a rank on my alt today.


Did you play with higher ranking friends or just solo?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Did you play with higher ranking friends or just solo?


I played with friends that weren't very good (mostly unranked and 2 stars, but there were a couple double AKs), as well as one solo game.

It's the same rank as my main lol.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I liked the blues and the blacks that I tried out.
> 
> That's good to hear about the Rival, I did see that at microcenter for like $50, but I see that it's discontinued?
> 
> Well if I were to spend more than $35-50 on a keyboard, I would want mechanical. Which is why I linked that Steelseries board, it's not mechanical, but if you guys think it'll work just as good -- worth a try.
> 
> However I don't really want to spend the money to find out I still need to buy a mechanical keyboard


Lol the rival is a brand new mouse from Steelseries, released a month or two ago. And to be honest, I prefer mechanical keyboards, however noisy they are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> so apparently you can get dmg as your first rank. I just finally got a rank on my alt today.


I started out at DMG for both my accounts. It's a crap rank..


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I played with friends that weren't very good (mostly unranked and 2 stars, but there were a couple double AKs), as well as one solo game.
> 
> It's the same rank as my main lol.


I also got DMG as first rank by only playing with my friends who never played any version of CS before, they were all silver or a few stars. I only played gathers and mixes with friends the first ~100 hours. Not a single mm. My first two matches I believe I got 111 and 107 points. I played CS:Source around 2K hours before CS:GO. Now I can't get past LEM, so many obvious cheaters and mm servers hitreg is so bad. Not even funny...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823239028
> 
> Considering buying one of these, what do you guys think? Anyone tried it?


I've heard there's quite a few issues with the Apex, I wouldn't suggest it. CM Storm QuickFire goes on sale pretty frequently for $60. I would definitely wait for that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I just played a few rounds for the first time. This is a very good game. Seems very skill based and has quite the "old school" feel to it IMO. I have not played a CS game before.


That's exactly what CS is about. Old school feel, and all about skill. Not little rewards you get to make the game easier...


----------



## BreakDown

Today i played a game where there was a blatant hacker in our team, we won 16-0, and he had more kills than the rest of the team combined. Anyhow, i let him know that i was reporting him, then the players on my team tried to kick me for reporting him, only one player voted to not kick me, i tried to make my team report him, but they didnt... I really hope, those people get a hacker every single game they ever play. I bet they will report if they are playing against a hacker, but when its on their side... they look the other way... with people like these hackers arent going away.


----------



## LDV617

Oh wow the Rival is brand new? If you suggest that, I may get it, I see that it's only $49 on Amazon Prime when it's in stock. Is the Sensei Raw not worth it? It's only like $39. I really like the Steel Series brand compared to most retail competitors. The way the mice look / feel looks like it's for palm grip players (me) and LOTS of customization.


----------



## Rickles

anyone else have steam go down?

The next mouse I will get will be the roccat XTD optical that comes out later this year.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> anyone else have steam go down?
> 
> The next mouse I will get will be the roccat XTD optical that comes out later this year.


Ya, there's a group of individuals who are DDOSing Origin and Steam.....

I always use this to check if Steam is down. http://www.issteamdown.com/


----------



## PolyMorphist

It seems that the biggest variable when getting the first rank is who you consistently play with. First account: Played well >6 MVP starts each game - Silver Elite Master
Fourth account: Played similarly with a couple of DMG/MG and I ended up in LE


----------



## Aventadoor

Did my first competitive today








They had a really good guy on their team, and I personally dont have mic yet...


----------



## LDV617

Wow first competitive and a tie? I didn't see a tie for my first ~50-100 matches lol.


----------



## kiznilian

Man there is nothing better than winning a game when a bot is on your team. Guy left after three rounds on Nuke and we still pulled it off.

Pro Tip. CT side, command bot to follow the ramp guy. Think it makes it a little easier since one guy can usually hold ramp.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Man there is nothing better than winning a game when a bot is on your team. Guy left after three rounds on Nuke and we still pulled it off.
> 
> Pro Tip. CT side, command bot to follow the ramp guy. Think it makes it a little easier since one guy can usually hold ramp.


I just use the hold this position command. You get a replacement player after you die. I've won a couple games with bots before.


----------



## LDV617

+1 to hold this position on spawn. The further back the bot is the better off you guys are. The bot imho, is not so much an extra gun / supressive fire, but an extra life









If you kill a teams bots first, then they are kind of screwed. Also the bots in competitive are worst bots -_-


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Wow first competitive and a tie? I didn't see a tie for my first ~50-100 matches lol.


I belive so. I have played CSGO for 105 hours tho

I'm little confused..
To play competitive matches, you go:
Find a game > Competitive? Right?
I dont gain/loose rank by playing in the "browse community servers"?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I belive so. I have played CSGO for 105 hours tho
> 
> I'm little confused..
> To play competitive matches, you go:
> Find a game > Competitive? Right?
> I dont gain/loose rank by playing in the "browse community servers"?


Yes, to find an official Valve competitive game, go under the 'competitive' tab and select the desirable maps. You don't lose/gain ranks in community maps either; they just effect your personal stats


----------



## Rickles

Can you only buy 3 nades now, or is my bind broken?

Nevermind, I was trying it in casual, which is limited to 3 nades...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Can you only buy 3 nades now, or is my bind broken?
> 
> Nevermind, I was trying it in casual, which is limited to 3 nades...


yeah, casuals such as myself don't like to get flashed 500 times over before getting killed


----------



## LDV617

Decided to pick up a Steel Series Rival tomorrow afternoon, will post back with results ^^


----------



## Degree

So I finally got CS:GO but I have a really important question.

Does resolution really affect your gameplay?

I'm playing on a 2560x1440 monitor and I don't see how I can play with 400 DPI like everyone suggests (even after I turned it down to 1920x1080). It's way too slow for me, or is it just a matter of me having to get used to it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> So I finally got CS:GO but I have a really important question.
> 
> Does resolution really affect your gameplay?
> 
> I'm playing on a 2560x1440 monitor and I don't see how I can play with 400 DPI like everyone suggests (even after I turned it down to 1920x1080). It's way too slow for me, or is it just a matter of me having to get used to it?


Preference. A lot of pro's use 400 DPI because they're use to it. It's what they have used for years.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Anybody ever seen this site before? It gives you way more detailed stats than the in-game stats you're given.

www.csgo-stats.com


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anybody ever seen this site before? It gives you way more detailed stats than the in-game stats you're given.
> 
> www.csgo-stats.com


it gives a extremely rough idea of your stats though. At least I know it does for me.

According to this I have a 5.8% headshot percentage, but every scrim/matchmake/match I play I have around a 40-60% HSP. It's partially due to spamming spots on a empty server to learn wallbangs early on the game, and on new maps.

If only there was a way to check MatchMake only?

Also says I have more kills with a Deagle than I do with nades. Not sure how that's even possible considering I never used it besides when the Deagle was OP.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol I checked it out today. 1975 kills with my Deagle. Seems a bit much, but feasible, considering I use the gun a lot when I'm just screwing around, or I'm on 128 tick.


----------



## LDV617

Definitely a cool site. The UI is really good, and the interface looks awesome - very fitting for the CS:GO universe (Things a web dev in training notices ^^)

However the states are definitely skewed, I have NEVER played on the map lake, yet it says I have, and I have a 100% win chance there (lol)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well I guess it's not perfect lol, still better than the crap in game.

Seriously though, they need to add a stats page to your profile like they did in CSS.


----------



## LDV617

Yea I wish there was a detailed stat page in game.

I was actually thinking about this last night.

They need to collect massive amounts of data from players, including the random stuff like; chickens shot, benches shot, windows broken, etc. I'm talking detail like that of GTA3 / GTA4 (If I recall correctly, GTA3 had more detail ^^)

I think that at first, it wouldn't be that big of a deal (besides the development and deployment), but it would benefit Valve in the long run -- as well as the players.


----------



## Swag

Art Vanelay

What's the ingame name you use for CSGO?


----------



## LDV617

So just got my Steel Series Rival...

WOW! this thing is sexy.

Feel amazing, great for gamers that like big mice. I cannot wait to get in some MM tonight and try it out ^^ Thank you whoever suggested this!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Art Vanelay
> 
> What's the ingame name you use for CSGO?


Almost positive it's just Art Vanelay. His alt account is something else though.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Art Vanelay
> 
> What's the ingame name you use for CSGO?


It's Art Vandelay. A link to the account is in my OCN profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Almost positive it's just Art Vandelay. His alt account is something else though.


Yeah, my alt is currently named amy <3. I usually play it with friends who are terrible or when I'm tired/hung over/asleep.


----------



## [email protected]

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, so awesome.
I'm a huge fan of Seinfeld too.
I would love a CS GO level based on his apartment


----------



## Spunkybd

Can someone recomend a head set for CSGO?

Needs to be stereo around 20-30$ and have a mic.

I seen a good guide on it previously but cannot find it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Art Vanelay
> 
> What's the ingame name you use for CSGO?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost positive it's just Art Vanelay. His alt account is something else though.
Click to expand...

Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Art Vanelay
> 
> What's the ingame name you use for CSGO?
> 
> 
> 
> It's Art Vandelay. A link to the account is in my OCN profile.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Almost positive it's just Art Vandelay. His alt account is something else though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, my alt is currently named amy <3. I usually play it with friends who are terrible or when I'm tired/hung over/asleep.
Click to expand...

Thanks.







Thought it was you I went against because his name was Art and had the same guy on your OCN avatar.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunkybd*
> 
> Can someone recomend a head set for CSGO?
> 
> Needs to be stereo around 20-30$ and have a mic.
> 
> I seen a good guide on it previously but cannot find it.


Hmmmm:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826816025

or get a Zalman mic for $8 and then use your current earphones.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunkybd*
> 
> Can someone recomend a head set for CSGO?
> 
> Needs to be stereo around 20-30$ and have a mic.
> 
> I seen a good guide on it previously but cannot find it.


That low of a price range you wont find much. The turtle beach x11's might still be on sale on newegg ~$25, if not I recommend the TekNMotion Yapster(I think it's called) there are a few releases, but the newest one is great for >$30


----------



## Swag

Just played a ranked like 10 minutes ago, I'm watching and this one guy aims at our heads through the wall and then tracks it until we see each other perfectly...


----------



## gonX

Anyone else saw this?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else saw this?


Thank you for posting this. I generally alt tab alot at the main menu and I was wondering why it would always crash after 10-15 minutes or so.


----------



## b0z0

My game never crashes, but I get horrid fps drop down to 50's after minimizing.


----------



## daav1d

Almost all deathmatches makes my fps drop to insanely low numbers. Even if I change to a another server its still low. Have to restart the game to fix. Have dropped to under 30 some times.


----------



## EPiiKK

What are your pc specs? Everyone seems to compain about fps issues in cs:go, im wondering if people just dont have very good pcs or is it an actual bug or something

Does anyone know what kind of earbuds for example pros use in lan, i tried my 24e sony earbuds and they arent very good for cs...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else saw this?


Seems like a issue with scaleform. Very interesting! Thanks gonX!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> What are your pc specs? Everyone seems to compain about fps issues in cs:go, im wondering if people just dont have very good pcs or is it an actual bug or something
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of earbuds for example pros use in lan, i tried my 24e sony earbuds and they arent very good for cs...


I know NiP uses SteelSeries FluX. No idea about the other teams. If I had to guess though VeryGames most likely uses the Razer Hammerhead's.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So I got a response from the creator/one of the creators of csgo-stats.










http://steamcommunity.com/groups/csgo-stats/discussions/0/630800446843881422/

I absolutely love it when devs respond to feedback


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> What are your pc specs? Everyone seems to compain about fps issues in cs:go, im wondering if people just dont have very good pcs or is it an actual bug or something
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of earbuds for example pros use in lan, i tried my 24e sony earbuds and they arent very good for cs...


My systems specs are below.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I met Anger on an aim DM server today. I managed to get this screenshot of me dominating him.


I know he'd destroy me in a real game, but I'm still happy.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> My systems specs are below.


i cant see them on the phone... ill check on my pc once i get home


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> What are your pc specs? Everyone seems to compain about fps issues in cs:go, im wondering if people just dont have very good pcs or is it an actual bug or something
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of earbuds for example pros use in lan, i tried my 24e sony earbuds and they arent very good for cs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My systems specs are below.
Click to expand...

You shouldn't be lagging, check if the game is leaking memory or if there are background processes that are meddling with your PC's performance. Chances are it is the AV since AVs tend to mess with games.


----------



## dipanzan

I just got a really nice 5k p2000(all 1 shots. :d) on d2 playing MM with friends. Downloaded the demo, any free software to just cut that part? I have Dxtory but the size becomes way too big. Is there any setting to make it smaller?


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You shouldn't be lagging, check if the game is leaking memory or if there are background processes that are meddling with your PC's performance. Chances are it is the AV since AVs tend to mess with games.


Its the game. I've opened task manager and csgo is using 2 million kb of memory.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I just got a really nice 5k p2000(all 1 shots. :d) on d2 playing MM with friends. Downloaded the demo, any free software to just cut that part? I have Dxtory but the size becomes way too big. Is there any setting to make it smaller?


Go to that bit, record in fraps, render in vegas the way you want to, uncompressed, and then use mediacoder to transcode into x264. Or skip vegas if you just want the frags. But I'd use Vegas to snip out the unnecessary bits.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I just got a really nice 5k p2000(all 1 shots. :d) on d2 playing MM with friends. Downloaded the demo, any free software to just cut that part? I have Dxtory but the size becomes way too big. Is there any setting to make it smaller?


I use handbrake to encode the videos I record in game. It drastically reduces the file size.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Encoding with x264 drastically reduces the filesize. So with whichever software, that's the codec he has to use.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Encoding with x264 drastically reduces the filesize. So with whichever software, that's the codec he has to use.


Apparently I've been encoding with x264.

Also, make sure not to record at more than 30FPS, if you're planning on uploading to Youtube. Youtube caps at 30FPS, so anything more is a waste of space.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Apparently I've been encoding with x264.
> 
> Also, make sure not to record at more than 30FPS, if you're planning on uploading to Youtube. Youtube caps at 30FPS, so anything more is a waste of space.


Yeh. Also, I record at 60fps so that it's smoother on my system and it isn't bad at all on youtube from what I've seen. Just look at my previous videos.


----------



## LDV617

Shane, recording at 60fps is just going to take up more space on your HDD, not impact quality / performance, if you are getting concerned about space, drop down to 30fps.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I have a dedicated HDD for fraps, so I can do full-size and 1000 FPS with no issues









1000 fps helps in regards to if I wanna have a slow motion part of the video, looks alot more "Professional" than 60 or even 120 Fps would.


----------



## dipanzan

Thanks guys.









I'll upload it here once I do the recording. Have an exam coming up, so can't really spend much time doing this.


----------



## KingHydrix

For the guys who are experiencing the memory leak issue, it's old news, but whatever.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1uey2s/alttab_memory_leak_proof_and_fix/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingHydrix*
> 
> For the guys who are experiencing the memory leak issue, it's old news, but whatever.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1uey2s/alttab_memory_leak_proof_and_fix/


This is only a issue if you stay minimized for long periods of time. If he were to maximize before the crash happens, the memory usage returns to normal.


----------



## Blk

Ex-VeryGames are now Titan eSports

Good stuff


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingHydrix*
> 
> For the guys who are experiencing the memory leak issue, it's old news, but whatever.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1uey2s/alttab_memory_leak_proof_and_fix/


I love how almost everyone in that thread is complaining and whining about what the devs do/did to CSGO and CSS.


----------



## LDV617

Yea I have been experiencing the memory leak issue for a while now, for a few weeks I actually thought it was caused by Raptr as some form of "anti-cheat" so players didn't stack playtime in games - without actually playing, of course.

Good to know it's a CS:GO problem, I'm sure it will be fixed eventually, it's such a minuscule bug though, I only experience it when I'm done playing or taking an extended break.

Also, I have a dedicated HDD to record with DxTory (what Psycho said), but yesterday when I was making a Rust first impressions video, a 1-2 hour raw recording was ~200gb of space. WOW. Have never gotten a file that big from recording, I'm sure this is not news to anyone, but I thought it was entertaining ^^


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Whats this I hear about Astana Dragons disbanding?


----------



## EPiiKK

Source?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Ex-VeryGames are now Titan eSports
> 
> Good stuff


Everyone had a feeling that's who they were being picked up by. I honestly don't know a whole lot about Titan eSports organization though. Hopefully they have the funds!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Whats this I hear about Astana Dragons disbanding?


I don't believe so, this is the latest news I've heard about Astana Dragons.

http://www.hltv.org/news/11909-adren-to-captain-ex-ad


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Ex-VeryGames are now Titan eSports
> 
> Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone had a feeling that's who they were being picked up by. I honestly don't know a whole lot about Titan eSports organization though. Hopefully they have the funds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Whats this I hear about Astana Dragons disbanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe so, this is the latest news I've heard about Astana Dragons.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/11909-adren-to-captain-ex-ad
Click to expand...

Ah, I guess what I read was a bit over exaggerated.


----------



## NateST

The CS team that was AD has split from the AD organization.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> The CS team that was AD has split from the AD organization.


You might say that they ADAD'd


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You might say that they ADAD'd


LOL

Anyone else have that friend that knows how to play really well, like they understand the fundamentals, how/when to rotate but they just get so mad that they play awful?

I have a friend that has been playing ESEA for like 6+ years, but he gets so mad and then pulls like a .5 k:d trying to go all Rambo. Last night he was so mad that the other 3 of us in mumble were laughing (still am writing this)..








To the buddy that makes it hard to aim because you are laughing while he rages.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I know quite a bit about CS in general, not as much as dmaster or some of you other guys here but I do tend to get mad when I can't get my bullets to hit, then after I calm down I start being able to get 3 and 4 kill rounds.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Anyone else have that friend that knows how to play really well, like they understand the fundamentals, how/when to rotate but they just get so mad that they play awful?
> 
> I have a friend that has been playing ESEA for like 6+ years, but he gets so mad and then pulls like a .5 k:d trying to go all Rambo. Last night he was so mad that the other 3 of us in mumble were laughing (still am writing this)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the buddy that makes it hard to aim because you are laughing while he rages.


Lol yeah. I would be that buddy


----------



## EPiiKK

Sometimes i do that, if i loose all motivation to the match


----------



## Aventadoor

I'm defently not above avarage skill level in this game... but cmon...
Some guys are just ....... ....... . People went rushing for B without even flashing or anything. Half of the team went dead.
Playing CT, a guy was gonne camp right with tunnel, and he went across without even looking into the tunnel, ended up dead ofc.
Personally, I always go A when playing competitive, cause obviously its not alot of communcation so I cant flash B etc.

So obviously, match ended in a loss xD


----------



## LDV617

Great day for me today guys ^^

My SteelSeries QCK CS:GO edition came in the mail ($20 on Amazon Prime, marked down from $100!)

Also my shirts from Molotov Shirts came!!! Smoke Mid Everyday in Black ^^ Can never have too many black shirts









I also bought a Cherry MX Red Rosewill mech on Newegg today - was marked down to $55 from $99. Stoked to play on it!

All this after being sick the first half of the week, quite a come up.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

"Go learn to play Golden AK"

And that's basically the story of why I don't play competitive. Too many players who transferred over from TF2 play it and like over half of the TF2 community, they have some sort of god complex when they do good.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Great day for me today guys ^^
> 
> *My SteelSeries QCK CS:GO edition came in the mail ($20 on Amazon Prime, marked down from $100!)*
> 
> Also my shirts from Molotov Shirts came!!! Smoke Mid Everyday in Black ^^ Can never have too many black shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a Cherry MX Red Rosewill mech on Newegg today - was marked down to $55 from $99. Stoked to play on it!
> 
> All this after being sick the first half of the week, quite a come up.


lolwat. I don't think any mousepad has ever cost $100 for it to be marked down, even the glass ones. Price from SS direct is ~$14.99.

And enjoy the mechanical keyboard. ADAD will never be easier


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> "Go learn to play Golden AK"
> 
> And that's basically the story of why I don't play competitive. Too many players who transferred over from TF2 play it and like over half of the TF2 community, they have some sort of god complex when they do good.


Just mute the people. If you don't like Competitive MM, you should try Altpug. Playing in a competitive environment is the best way to get better though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> "Go learn to play Golden AK"
> 
> And that's basically the story of why I don't play competitive. Too many players who transferred over from TF2 play it and like over half of the TF2 community, they have some sort of god complex when they do good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just mute the people. If you don't like Competitive MM, you should try Altpug. Playing in a competitive environment is the best way to get better though.
Click to expand...

I didn't hear the guy until the end of the game since he was on the other team.

Altpug is a no since it's not official matchmaking, the only thing my friends ever want to play.


----------



## LDV617

So last night I played CS:GO for the first time with a full sized mouse pad (QcK CS:GO Edition) and my lord what a difference it made :O

Recently (this week) I have been addicted to Rust so I haven't played much CS, but being able to turn 180 degrees in one clean motion is quite a luxury ^^ I practice on a ffa DM server that is just amazing for aim practice, I think it's called ADM something, I will link it when I can see the IP, but it has kill streak rewards + bonuses for headshots. It's the best practice server I have seen yet, but it's hard to survive longer than a minute lol.


----------



## Aventadoor

Alright.... Just had my best match for now!
3rd competitive match ive played, looks like all that deathmatch and aim training have done me good, so huge thanks to this thread!


----------



## EPiiKK

Finally! Out of the DMG-Double AK pit!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So last night I played CS:GO for the first time with a full sized mouse pad (QcK CS:GO Edition) and my lord what a difference it made :O
> 
> Recently (this week) I have been addicted to Rust so I haven't played much CS, but being able to turn 180 degrees in one clean motion is quite a luxury ^^ I practice on a ffa DM server that is just amazing for aim practice, I think it's called ADM something, I will link it when I can see the IP, but it has kill streak rewards + bonuses for headshots. It's the best practice server I have seen yet, but it's hard to survive longer than a minute lol.


That pad isn't full sized lol. It's actually a medium sized pad. But good that you can do that. The Qck+ is the full sized pad. It's bigger than my 22" monitor.


----------



## LDV617

Nice job going 30-3, even in a low skill bracket, still a good result.

Also grats, I'm working on my double AKs now ^^

Also on a side note; I have a good friend who's an A&R intern and knows XXYYXX from school at Full Sail FL, wasn't a big fan of his music, but it's funny that we have mutual friends and now he's huge


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That pad isn't full sized lol. It's actually a medium sized pad. But good that you can do that. The Qck+ is the full sized pad. It's bigger than my 22" monitor.


Yea my bad, I know it's not "full sized" but compared to a standard desk mouse pad, GG


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So last night I played CS:GO for the first time with a full sized mouse pad (QcK CS:GO Edition) and my lord what a difference it made :O
> 
> Recently (this week) I have been addicted to Rust so I haven't played much CS, but being able to turn 180 degrees in one clean motion is quite a luxury ^^ I practice on a ffa DM server that is just amazing for aim practice, I think it's called ADM something, I will link it when I can see the IP, but it has kill streak rewards + bonuses for headshots. It's the best practice server I have seen yet, but it's hard to survive longer than a minute lol.


Nice choice for a mousepad, I bought one myself for less than $20 on newegg.

Didn't get a QcK+ because I knew my desk already would barely be able to fit the QcK on it.


----------



## LDV617

Nice, mine was on Amazon Prime (sorry economy







) But was marked down from $100!! I almost got a flat black one, but come on, it is so pretty









Edit: Just read Shane's post, and you're most likely correct that the MSRP from SS is way lower than $100, maybe it was just marked at $100 on amazon because it was limited edition? That's interesting though. But tell me a brand name mousepad costs $100, and I would believe it -- not dumb enough to pay it, but I believe it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! Out of the DMG-Double AK pit!


Congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I didn't hear the guy until the end of the game since he was on the other team.
> 
> Altpug is a no since it's not official matchmaking, the only thing my friends ever want to play.


Is there a reason why they want to play Official MatchMaking?


----------



## DizzlePro

people are so nice


----------



## LDV617

LOL dat sportmanship doe


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I didn't hear the guy until the end of the game since he was on the other team.
> 
> Altpug is a no since it's not official matchmaking, the only thing my friends ever want to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why they want to play Official MatchMaking?
Click to expand...

The only reason people (including my friends) play it so much:

Ranks and games played count.

Atleast, that's how I figure it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> LOL dat sportmanship doe


Would have headshotted the guy at the very beginning of the next round and get banned, totally worth it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! Out of the DMG-Double AK pit!


woo me too


----------



## iRUSH

So I'm 5 ish hours in so far. This is the hardest FPS game I've ever played. I'm out gunned 9 out of 10 times. I think I'm hitting people only to be killed with 1 bullet from an assault rifle.

Practice is one thing, but something just seems off. I'm above average in every shooter I've played and this game makes me feel like I've never played a video game in my life.

Now, I actually like this game so if anyone has any helpful info for me, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> So I'm 5 ish hours in so far. This is the hardest FPS game I've ever played. I'm out gunned 9 out of 10 times. I think I'm hitting people only to be killed with 1 bullet from an assault rifle.
> 
> Practice is one thing, but something just seems off. I'm above average in every shooter I've played and this game makes me feel like I've never played a video game in my life.
> 
> Now, I actually like this game so if anyone has any helpful info for me, I'd appreciate it.


What's your FPS like? What are your rates set to? What do you have your video options set to?

If you're playing Valve Official servers, ideally you would want above 64 fps, but i'm sure many in this thread can tell you 64 fps is just not smooth enough. You'll ideally want a bare minimum of 120fps even on Valve official servers that are 64 tick.

Your rates should be set to the follow:
rate 128000
cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
cl_interp 0
cl_interp_ratio 1

I suggest 128 for cmd and updaterate as those two values will make sure you have the highest rates that the server allows. The Interp values will give you the lowest interpolation. Make sure you put that into your autoexec.cfg so your game is configured properly every time you launch CS:GO.

Ideally you wanna play with no Anti-Alias. Anti-Alias causes slight input lag in all games, and it's just best to have the lowest input lag possible. Resolution in CS:GO is preference, so choose whatever you would like.

What is your in-game sensitivity, and DPI on mouse. Are you using Raw input? What is your windows sensitivity set to?

Have you configured your crosshair? Make sure it's something you're comfortable with, and are able to see it at all times. Take a look at this: http://www.krisskarbo.com/csgocrosshair/ It will allow you customize your crosshair to your liking. Once you're done just copy that into your autoexec.cfg

Take a look at these two videos to start off with!








Hope this helps :]

EDIT: Oh, and try and add some people on OCN if you would like. In the original post you can also add your Steam name as well to the list. There's people of all skill levels in the list! :]


----------



## fartman

What does your video settings look like dmaster?
And theres also alot of contraversy between raw input in csgo, i have it off atm.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> What does your video settings look like dmaster?
> And theres also alot of contraversy between raw input in csgo, i have it off atm.




These are my video settings on 1280 x 960.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> These are my video settings on 1280 x 960.


Texture filtering doesn't cause input lag? I have always had everything on lowest possible on both CS:S and CS:GO even now with I5 + GTX770. Is there any advantage of increase shadow quality? I've heard both good and bad about high on shadows. I prefer to remove all unnecessary things. Would love Valve to let us use all fps increasing cmds like in Source.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> These are my video settings on 1280 x 960.


I thought you played at 1920x1080 :O


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Texture filtering doesn't cause input lag? I have always had everything on lowest possible on both CS:S and CS:GO even now with I5 + GTX770. Is there any advantage of increase shadow quality? I've heard both good and bad about high on shadows. I prefer to remove all unnecessary things. Would love Valve to let us use all fps increasing cmds like in Source.


Shadows on low is much harder to see enemies above you who cast shadows.

I run Texture Filtering on 4x to make the game less blurry when on 1280 x 960.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Shadows on low is much harder to see enemies above you who cast shadows.
> 
> I run Texture Filtering on 4x to make the game less blurry when on 1280 x 960.


Ok, have to try that then.


----------



## DannyT

Just added my details to the spreadsheet thingo

In other news I've only got one more match to go before I get a rank


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> What does your video settings look like dmaster?
> And theres also alot of contraversy between raw input in csgo, i have it off atm.


I think there were issues with raw input in CSS. Not in GO. You almost always want to use raw input.


----------



## Rickles

If I was just starting playing this game I would start against easy bots in casual mode and work on killing things without spraying, and focus on getting headshots.

I also really like to play deathmatch with a scout and clicking on heads.

I think this makes it much easier to determine the timing for getting a headshot, which will very based on your ping and their ping.

Once you get a good feel of when you need to shoot (leading the target) scoring those headshots becomes much easier.

Learning to prefire is also a very good thing to do, also never stop shooting until you are fully around the corner even if you are just peaking, sometimes the server still thinks you are out in the open and you can occasionally get a kill while on your screen you are around the corner.

And most importantly find some friends that want to play and are also trying to improve.


----------



## DannyT

Also don't crouch unless you are camping. All it does is make you are slower target. Instead strafe to the left and right


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> Also don't crouch unless you are camping. All it does is make you are slower target. Instead strafe to the left and right


I can agree with this but lately I've been getting out gunned by people just sitting down crouch strafing, killing me in 2 shots with an M4A1. Really annoying.


----------



## DannyT

I guess it varies depending on how good the people you're going up against. When I do it it keeps me alive long enough to either kill them or atleast hit them, or miss completely lol


----------



## Rickles

Also if you move while you shoot then stick with SMGs over rifles, they are much more forgiving while moving.

When in doubt, pull the p90 out.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Ok, just bought and downloaded the game (CS:GO) on a recommendation from a friend. They do LAN parties and suggested I join up on that. Haven't even opened the game yet, so I have a few questions for you guys/gals:

1. How does it compare to BF4? (which I have also never played, but also has been recommended to me.)

2. Any advice for a first timer?

3. Mouse and KB or xbox 360 controller? (I favor xbox controller in most games, but not all)

4. And how does it work with Surround/eyefinity? If at all.

Thanks!


----------



## DannyT

1. It is very different to battlefield. The maps in csgo Are built for CQB, but that doesn't stop awpers at all and the game generally requires more skill than battlefield

2. Look up adreN on YouTube he has some very helpful tips

3. Mouse and keyboard. IMO

4. Dunno


----------



## PsYcHo29388

3. Keyboard + Mouse. Using the 360 controller will only lead to you getting your a$$ kicked.

4. Surround sound probably works great with it, dunno about eyefinity.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Ok, just bought and downloaded the game (CS:GO) on a recommendation from a friend. They do LAN parties and suggested I join up on that. Haven't even opened the game yet, so I have a few questions for you guys/gals:
> 
> 1. How does it compare to BF4? (which I have also never played, but also has been recommended to me.)
> 
> 2. Any advice for a first timer?
> 
> 3. Mouse and KB or xbox 360 controller? (I favor xbox controller in most games, but not all)
> 
> 4. And how does it work with Surround/eyefinity? If at all.
> 
> Thanks!


1. Much steeper learning curve then any FPS, much higher skill ceiling as well. Save for Quake / UT

2. Play deathmatch until your K is around 1:1

3. Mouse and KB handsdown. Preferably a mouse without acceleration or prediction.

4. Eyefinity worked fine, but playing at such a huge res can be a disadvantage as it takes longer to move your cursor, unless you increase sensitivity, which will make it a lot harder to kill close range. (from my experience) Also, even debezzeled they always seemed to fall in areas where I really wanted to see.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 1. Much steeper learning curve then any FPS, much higher skill ceiling as well. Save for Quake / UT
> 
> 2. Play deathmatch until your K is around 1:1
> 
> 3. Mouse and KB handsdown. Preferably a mouse without acceleration or prediction.
> 
> 4. Eyefinity worked fine, but playing at such a huge res can be a disadvantage as it takes longer to move your cursor, unless you increase sensitivity, which will make it a lot harder to kill close range. (from my experience) Also, even debezzeled they always seemed to fall in areas where I really wanted to see.


1. Good. I like very technical games.
2. Ok...
3. That was my initial thought. Archery in skyrim is hard enough with a controller. I can only imagine what a rifle would be like.
4. Good things to consider.

Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> These are my video settings on 1280 x 960.


I may try 1280x960. Wonder how it would look on the 27" asus


----------



## Aventadoor

If its like my 27" PB27QA its going to be awesome with 1280x960 stretched!
Much more sharp then 1080p monitors.


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> woo me too


Wow congrats!
Where are you fom btw, if you are in eu i could ad you!
(Cant see location on my iSteal







)


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> These are my video settings on 1280 x 960.
> 
> 
> 
> I may try 1280x960. Wonder how it would look on the 27" asus
Click to expand...

Honestly I use 1920x1080 in a window as I find that the edges of a 27" monitor are in peripheral vision so you don't see things as quickly I guess...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I think there were issues with raw input in CSS. Not in GO. You almost always want to use raw input.


It feels laggy or something to me. It just feels wrong.

I had a friend who was getting pixel skipping issues with raw input on, which were solved when I turned it off.


----------



## NateST

Just played a team, it was 14-3, one guy on the opposite team leaves after calling a few people on my team out for cheating and come backs and aimbots. Classy. Ended up tying since we got bomb down and 3 stacked pit and I hit him an AWP shot. So annoying.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I changed my resolution over from 1280x720 to 1024x768 and it's a helluva lot clearer now. Depends on the monitor and how it handles the scaling as well. I needed the widescreen resolution for the added peripheral vision, but I guess I do have to forsake that.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I changed my resolution over from 1280x720 to 1024x768 and it's a helluva lot clearer now. Depends on the monitor and how it handles the scaling as well. I needed the widescreen resolution for the added peripheral vision, but I guess I do have to forsake that.


As long as you position yourself correctly, the added FOV really doesn't make as much of a difference as some people seem to think.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> As long as you position yourself correctly, the added FOV really doesn't make as much of a difference as some people seem to think.


Thing is I sit a little over 2 feet away from my 22 incher. Never any closer... So I'm quite comfortable with my peripherals. A bigger monitor and I would have to run the game with black bars or windowed mode. And sometimes, certain positions are easier to take when you have the wider FOV. Not that I sit in one place and look only in one spot to view more of the map lol.


----------



## Hawkman

tried to carry this but just couldn't win any matches


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman*
> 
> tried to carry this but just couldn't win any matches


What rank are you?

Curious, whats your FPS like on that system? E6750 is pretty weak for CS:GO from my understanding...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman*
> 
> tried to carry this but just couldn't win any matches


So.... please take no disrespect. However;

You can call it 'carry' all you want... but the fact is you were only the best person on a really... how do I say... poopy team. And honestly, either the other team was far more rounded or your team was just... that bad. But please.. sorry ..... you didn't carry anything.









Even in trying.. 16-5 with 20-16 isn't anywhere near 'carrying' and I say this with... MASSIVE play time from 1999-2012 or so. I haven't played much in 2013/2014.

CS FTW though and as I always suggest - EVER FORWARD! LEARN MORE! DO MORE! KILL MORE!


----------



## LDV617

Also interested in Hawkman's FPS. Have you considered the 771 -> 775 mod? If your FPS is <200 (You have a 7870, so it should be much higher if not CPU bottlenecked) then the mod could be a massive performance boost.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Currently trying to help someone with fov issues, he says it keeps resetting and an autoexec isn't working :/


----------



## Aventadoor

Is the servers down or something?
I get "Failed to create session. Please check your connection and try again"


----------



## LDV617

issteamdown.com shows that steam is currently up & running. try a pingtest.net / speedtest.net

But doesn't look like it's a Steam issue


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Currently trying to help someone with fov issues, he says it keeps resetting and an autoexec isn't working :/


Tell him to edit his autoexec with the fov setting. Or to clear out his launch options.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just bought a mechanical (red) keyboard, new gaming mouse (Deathadder 2013), changes all of my graphical and mouse settings to the 'optimal' ones. The difference is so huge it's unbelievable. Never thought the right settings and equipment could make such a a huge difference in-game


----------



## LDV617

Yea I felt the same way after upgrading to a SS Rival + Cherry Reds. I first noticed a HUGE impact by changing my mouse settings to 1 and using raw input + dpi to change the sensitivity. Then decided it was time to dump my Inland "gaming" peripherals and go with a real brand name. WOW did It help. Was stuck at SEM for the longest time, now I'm on the verge of my Gold AK


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Currently trying to help someone with fov issues, he says it keeps resetting and an autoexec isn't working :/
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him to edit his autoexec with the fov setting. Or to clear out his launch options.
Click to expand...

I used teamviewer to help him, turns out the autoexec wasn't working because he was enabling it too soon (at the main menu and not in game).


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I used teamviewer to help him, turns out the autoexec wasn't working because he was enabling it too soon (at the main menu and not in game).


Mine execs at the main menu.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I used teamviewer to help him, turns out the autoexec wasn't working because he was enabling it too soon (at the main menu and not in game).
> 
> 
> 
> Mine execs at the main menu.
Click to expand...

Well lucky you, I still have to hit del on my keyboard when im in game to get it to work.

I know you guys suggested how to fix it and it worked, for one time...


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> issteamdown.com shows that steam is currently up & running. try a pingtest.net / speedtest.net
> 
> But doesn't look like it's a Steam issue


When I googled this issue, most threads seems to say its servers.
Its not my connection tho, cause it worked a few hours ago etc


----------



## Hawkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What rank are you?
> 
> Curious, whats your FPS like on that system? E6750 is pretty weak for CS:GO from my understanding...


I am Gold Nova I.

My fps hovers around 50-60fps depending on how many people are in the server with maxed settings at 1920x1080. Yes my core2duo is heavily bottlenecking my system, I'm looking to upgrade my mobo/ram with a fx-6300 soon.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just bought a mechanical (red) keyboard, new gaming mouse (Deathadder 2013), changes all of my graphical and mouse settings to the 'optimal' ones. The difference is so huge it's unbelievable. Never thought the right settings and equipment could make such a a huge difference in-game


For those that have actual keyboards/mechs how much would you say they "assist" movement and stutter stepping? Obviously it won't make you a god, though is there a noticeable difference(justifying the price) between that and a normal crappy keyboard? I have This from 7 or so years ago and I don't know if its worth the upgrade. Personally I am comfortable with it, though I always wish it could be a little more responsive. Like I just have to give a quick medium tap to a key and I stop my movement.

If people say its worth it I might look into one. In that case suggestions? Nothing too pricey.

I was going to get a 120hz monitor although I found out I can finally get cable internet so I am going to spend money on that instead. For those of you who have comcast how is it for gaming? Right now this game blows on 4g. Too much jitter and makes it so unsmooth.. in terms of everything actually.

I really can't wait to get new internet. With a decent setup right now this will make a world of the difference!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> For those that have actual keyboards/mechs how much would you say they "assist" movement and stutter stepping? Obviously it won't make you a god, though is there a noticeable difference(justifying the price) between that and a normal crappy keyboard? I have This from 7 or so years ago and I don't know if its worth the upgrade. Personally I am comfortable with it, though I always wish it could be a little more responsive. Like I just have to give a quick medium tap to a key and I stop my movement.
> 
> If people say its worth it I might look into one. In that case suggestions? Nothing too pricey.


The difference is huge, and it's worth it. Check out the mechanical keyboard guide here on OCN if you haven't already, so you can try and decide on a switch type. The best value mechanical keyboards are the CM Storm QuickFire Rapid, QuickFire XT, and the Stealth versions of those. The build quality is leagues above everything else in that price range.


----------



## b0z0

Just ordered my kana v2. Probably gonna take forever to ship from Japan


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> For those that have actual keyboards/mechs how much would you say they "assist" movement and stutter stepping? Obviously it won't make you a god, though is there a noticeable difference(justifying the price) between that and a normal crappy keyboard? I have This from 7 or so years ago and I don't know if its worth the upgrade. Personally I am comfortable with it, though I always wish it could be a little more responsive. Like I just have to give a quick medium tap to a key and I stop my movement.
> 
> If people say its worth it I might look into one. In that case suggestions? Nothing too pricey.
> 
> I was going to get a 120hz monitor although I found out I can finally get cable internet so I am going to spend money on that instead. For those of you who have comcast how is it for gaming? Right now this game blows on 4g. Too much jitter and makes it so unsmooth.. in terms of everything actually.
> 
> I really can't wait to get new internet. With a decent setup right now this will make a world of the difference!


I'd say that there is a small difference. I don't think it's really worth it unless you type a lot or are a pro.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> For those that have actual keyboards/mechs how much would you say they "assist" movement and stutter stepping? Obviously it won't make you a god, though is there a noticeable difference(justifying the price) between that and a normal crappy keyboard? I have This from 7 or so years ago and I don't know if its worth the upgrade. Personally I am comfortable with it, though I always wish it could be a little more responsive. Like I just have to give a quick medium tap to a key and I stop my movement.
> 
> If people say its worth it I might look into one. In that case suggestions? Nothing too pricey.
> 
> I was going to get a 120hz monitor although I found out I can finally get cable internet so I am going to spend money on that instead. For those of you who have comcast how is it for gaming? Right now this game blows on 4g. Too much jitter and makes it so unsmooth.. in terms of everything actually.
> 
> I really can't wait to get new internet. With a decent setup right now this will make a world of the difference!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that there is a small difference. I don't think it's really worth it unless you type a lot or are a pro.
Click to expand...

I agree, mechs just feel a bit more responsive and if you haven't used one before then you're fine without it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I agree, mechs just feel a bit more responsive and if you haven't used one before then you're fine without it.


Well, cherry MX blue switches feel more responsive to me, but that's probably because it's easy to hover slightly above the actuation point. I play on an IBM model M, which is terrible for gaming, but it doesn't really make that much difference to me.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I used to be on a Logitech Office pro keyboard, which I had for about 4-5 years I guess. I was gonna switch to a Saitek Eclipse III or whatever newfangled backlit keyboard was on the market, but I thought I'd go mechanical. Been on it for about 3-4 years now, and I don't regret it. Hate typing on any other keyboard. And HATE playing on any other membrane keyboard. There is actually a world of difference. It's easier to control, you have tactile ( I use Cherry MX Blue ) feedback, which is excellent for stutterstepping, which I simply couldn't do in 1.6 on membrane keyboards at LAN. Source, well, never required it since you could just run around and spray.


----------



## Mwarren

I don't even thin gaming mice are worth the money. I use a cheap $10 Logitech M100 and it does not hinder my aim in any way. I also use a cheap Logitech rubber membrane keyboard but love the bouncy feel the rubber membranes have to them.

I've given this game a fair try and I have to honestly say that I'm not impressed and I do not believe it's a worth upgrade to the CS series. Moving spraying head shots are still common, hit boxes are still too large, the sound in this game is not directional enough, and the game feels more isolated compared to Source.

In source you could jump from map to map surfing one minute and the next minute playing scouts and knives and the next minute playing competitive. In this game the competitive mode feels like it isolates the game and to be honest I feel like Source has better gameplay.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I don't even thin gaming mice are worth the money. I use a cheap $10 Logitech M100 and it does not hinder my aim in any way. I also use a cheap Logitech rubber membrane keyboard but love the bouncy feel the rubber membranes have to them.
> 
> I've given this game a fair try and I have to honestly say that I'm not impressed and I do not believe it's a worth upgrade to the CS series. Moving spraying head shots are still common, hit boxes are still too large, the sound in this game is not directional enough, and the game feels more isolated compared to Source.
> 
> In source you could jump from map to map surfing one minute and the next minute playing scouts and knives and the next minute playing competitive. In this game the competitive mode feels like it isolates the game and to be honest I feel like Source has better gameplay.


My guess is that you don't play this game on any team or competitively for that matter. IINM if you use a low or even medium sensi, your M100 will skip like mad. This is why gaming mice are better. And I'm talking about the actual ones with excellent sensors and stuff. Also, in all versions of CS, you can run and spray and get headshots. The spray pattern is actually randomized in GO. Not to mention the hitboxes are about half or 3/4 the size of the source hitboxes. As for sound, entirely dependent on your setup.

I liked the source gameplay, but I've adapted to this and I can still tear opponents a new one. My guess is you're just not doing well enough in this game, hence you don't like it. Source was a much easier game. It required gamesense over aim.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> My guess is that you don't play this game on any team or competitively for that matter. IINM if you use a low or even medium sensi, your M100 will skip like mad. This is why gaming mice are better. And I'm talking about the actual ones with excellent sensors and stuff. Also, in all versions of CS, you can run and spray and get headshots. The spray pattern is actually randomized in GO. Not to mention the hitboxes are about half or 3/4 the size of the source hitboxes. As for sound, entirely dependent on your setup.
> 
> I liked the source gameplay, but I've adapted to this and I can still tear opponents a new one. My guess is you're just not doing well enough in this game, hence you don't like it. Source was a much easier game. It required gamesense over aim.


I play at AK Level II and still have been winning every match that I play in match making mode (I just don't play enough to rank up faster to Eagle.)

M100 is just fine it doesn't skip or anything. I use a medium sensitivity and my mouse never skips as much as I can tell and I have used the best competitive mouse in the world (MS Intelli 3.0) prior to owning this mouse and in my opinion a gaming mouse is somewhat of a gimmick.

The hitboxes are still too large though. The guns should just be given more recoil like they have in 1.6.

Right now the game feels and looks like Source with COD4 graphics.

It's a shame because I feel like the competitive fps genre is dying a slow death and has been over the past few years.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> For those that have actual keyboards/mechs how much would you say they "assist" movement and stutter stepping? Obviously it won't make you a god, though is there a noticeable difference(justifying the price) between that and a normal crappy keyboard? I have This from 7 or so years ago and I don't know if its worth the upgrade. Personally I am comfortable with it, though I always wish it could be a little more responsive. Like I just have to give a quick medium tap to a key and I stop my movement.
> 
> If people say its worth it I might look into one. In that case suggestions? Nothing too pricey.
> 
> I was going to get a 120hz monitor although...


It's massively worth it. I used that very keyboard many, many years ago, and then upgraded to a Logitech G15, which I used up until boxing day this year (Dec 26, 2013) - That's when I bought a Ducky Shine 3 with MX black switches - the difference was MASSIVE. It's far more responsive, it feels better, and it feels a lot more solid. If you feel like you want something just a bit more responsive, then you REALLY need an upgrade. I was happy with my Logitech G15, and just decided that I would try it - I was only expecting a minor difference (also, I needed a smaller keyboard); I was very, very wrong.

Also, 120hz/144hz screens also help a ton.


----------



## BreakDown

I have a question for you guys.

As CT, when the bomb is down, and you have controll of it, but you are the only CT alive against 2 or more T's. What do you do in that situation?
Usually i will camp the bomb and hope for the best, but if the enemy team is smart, they will engage you at the same time, making it very hard to kill them. On the other hand, if you just give up bomb, they will plant it, and you will still have to engange them at the same time on the bomb site.


----------



## DannyT

It depends on the map really. On Dust 2 if they plant at B unless you're good and even then you're pretty much screwed. But if the bombs at A you might be able to pick a few T's off or wipe them out before its too late


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


You maybe have seen it but I found you on adreNs highlight video on twitch


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> It's massively worth it. I used that very keyboard many, many years ago, and then upgraded to a Logitech G15, which I used up until boxing day this year (Dec 26, 2013) - That's when I bought a Ducky Shine 3 with MX black switches - the difference was MASSIVE. It's far more responsive, it feels better, and it feels a lot more solid. If you feel like you want something just a bit more responsive, then you REALLY need an upgrade. I was happy with my Logitech G15, and just decided that I would try it - I was only expecting a minor difference (also, I needed a smaller keyboard); I was very, very wrong.
> 
> Also, 120hz/144hz screens also help a ton.


I would probably hold off on any screens though, I have to cough up a lot for over priced net and that will make the most difference out of anything. There is just too much jitter with 4g and the difference with being able to have lower than 60(and stable) ping is huge. Ill get either a new mouse(zowie fk) since I got my current one(kinzu v2 pro) for $15 a few months ago and it seems to be bugging out a bit more now. In terms of a keyboard I might go with the quickfire rapid...

In terms of that(since you had the same kb I did) would you suggest red or black switches? What would be closer to that old membrane?


----------



## Aventadoor

Today im having my worst day in CSGO ever...
Aim is WAY off, cant even kill people whos walking past me...


----------



## Tony_Montana

hello , if i buy CS from Stream and then format my pc or buy a new pc
can i play the game with same license or i must buy it again?


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> hello , if i buy CS from Stream and then format my pc or buy a new pc
> can i play the game with same license or i must buy it again?


Buy it once and its tied to that account. You can use it on any pc(once you approve your account from steam guard). You just need an account that has csgo purchased to use those files.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> hello , if i buy CS from Stream and then format my pc or buy a new pc
> can i play the game with same license or i must buy it again?


You will be able to download and play it again as long as you remember your steam logon name, password, and email logon info.

The reason for the email logon info is because of steam guard. If you sign in on a new pc or you reinstall windows on one, steam will reconize that and send you a code to your email, if you enter the code correctly then you can proceed.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman*
> 
> I am Gold Nova I.
> 
> My fps hovers around 50-60fps depending on how many people are in the server with maxed settings at 1920x1080. Yes my core2duo is heavily bottlenecking my system, I'm looking to upgrade my mobo/ram with a fx-6300 soon.


Why would you use max settings on cs? Preference, or...?


----------



## Tony_Montana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Buy it once and its tied to that account. You can use it on any pc(once you approve your account from steam guard). You just need an account that has csgo purchased to use those files.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You will be able to download and play it again as long as you remember your steam logon name, password, and email logon info.
> 
> The reason for the email logon info is because of steam guard. If you sign in on a new pc or you reinstall windows on one, steam will reconize that and send you a code to your email, if you enter the code correctly then you can proceed.


thanks guys! Just paid and i am downloading CS ...


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1v40wl/vac_banwave/

Guess there was a ban wave!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

<3 games like this (that isn't sarcasm either)




Spoiler: Warning: loltastic



It was 4vs1 one round and the last guy on our team had a five-seven, the other team had aks and a negev. He clutched the round with all headshots from his five-seven.


----------



## DannyT

Yeah the 5-7 and the P250 are pretty op though not as op as the tec 9 if you're good with it


----------



## Tony_Montana

Can you tell me which card is the less expensive for playing CS GO?
Can a 7790 do the job?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> Can you tell me which card is the less expensive for playing CS GO?
> Can a 7790 do the job?


Can you list your computer specs? CS:GO is more CPU heavy than it is GPU.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> Can you tell me which card is the less expensive for playing CS GO?
> Can a 7790 do the job?


Depends on the rest of your rig. 1080p probably at medium-ish settings.


----------



## Tony_Montana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Can you list your computer specs? CS:GO is more CPU heavy than it is GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Depends on the rest of your rig. 1080p probably at medium-ish settings.


I dont have a pc right now, i use my brother's pc.
I have a phenom II 955 (from a previous PC), so i would like to buy only a new GPU.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Phenom II will play this game fine if combined with that 7790 you mentioned.


----------



## Tony_Montana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Phenom II will play this game fine if combined with that 7790 you mentioned.


thank you a lot!


----------



## asuperpower

Sorry if this gets asksked a lot but should I have raw input on or off in this game? My sens is 0.96 / 360 CPI and accel is off, I use a sensei raw (which will be replaced an a day or two buy a rival when I get off my lazy ass and buy it







).
















\_ 0_o _/


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Sorry if this gets asksked a lot but should I have raw input on or off in this game? My sens is 0.96 / 360 CPI and accel is off, I use a sensei raw (which will be replaced an a day or two buy a rival when I get off my lazy ass and buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_ 0_o _/


I have not tried it on last 9-10 months or so, felt like it caused input lag then. Maybe they have fixed, I have no problem with it off anyway.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Sorry if this gets asksked a lot but should I have raw input on or off in this game? My sens is 0.96 / 360 CPI and accel is off, I use a sensei raw (which will be replaced an a day or two buy a rival when I get off my lazy ass and buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_ 0_o _/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not tried it on last 9-10 months or so, felt like it caused input lag then. Maybe they have fixed, I have no problem with it off anyway.
Click to expand...

ok thanks, off it is then


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> ok thanks, off it is then


With that DPI you will not have any problem with negative acceleration anyway. But you can try it out and see how it feels like.


----------



## Aventadoor

So after I won those 10 competetive matches, I loose or tie every match...
Does the skill level increase that drasticly?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> So after I won those 10 competetive matches, I loose or tie every match...
> Does the skill level increase that drasticly?


Which rank did you receive?


----------



## Aventadoor

Silver Elite Master

EDIT:
Just got my first win!


----------



## EPiiKK

I can highly recommend Faceit for everyone out there with a 5 man team! Last night my new team placed 4th in the points cup, it was a lot of fun, teams were really nice and the website and servers worked great, except for our final match, i had 200 ping and we lost it the game...

You can even buy a Fiat 500 with the points you earn by winning games there


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> Sorry if this gets asksked a lot but should I have raw input on or off in this game? My sens is 0.96 / 360 CPI and accel is off, I use a sensei raw (which will be replaced an a day or two buy a rival when I get off my lazy ass and buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \_ 0_o _/


Damn is that low. I thought I was extremely low. What is that, like um, 115-120ish cm/360?!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I can highly recommend Faceit for everyone out there with a 5 man team! Last night my new team placed 4th in the points cup, it was a lot of fun, teams were really nice and the website and servers worked great, except for our final match, i had 200 ping and we lost it the game...
> 
> You can even buy a Fiat 500 with the points you earn by winning games there




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1v2kzn/faceit_needs_to_stop_with_the_bull%2A%2A%2A%2A/

Those are the most recent and there has been more in the past. I've never used it so I can't say. Imo it looks like it could be amazing(I like the idea of frequent cups), though the admins seem to be having some issues =/


----------



## DigitalGhast

Recently watched Dreamhack 2013 winter and it made me want to play, no where near as good as I was in the CS1.6 days but its got me hooked, I have missed this stiyle of FPS.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Silver Elite Master
> 
> EDIT:
> Just got my first win!


Glad to know I'm not the only one who was thrown into the Silver cesspit straight after the first 10 MM wins..
We should play together, if you'd like to:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/IdesofMay/


----------



## EPiiKK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Damn is that low. I thought I was extremely low. What is that, like um, 115-120ish cm/360?!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1v2kzn/faceit_needs_to_stop_with_the_bull%2A%2A%2A%2A/
> 
> Those are the most recent and there has been more in the past. I've never used it so I can't say. Imo it looks like it could be amazing(I like the idea of frequent cups), though the admins seem to be having some issues =/


Hmm, well it is a fairly new company, so i wouldn't expect perfect service yet, i'll see in the future. I'll report if anything happens, we'll be playing another points cup tonight


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> [
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> I can highly recommend Faceit for everyone out there with a 5 man team! Last night my new team placed 4th in the points cup, it was a lot of fun, teams were really nice and the website and servers worked great, except for our final match, i had 200 ping and we lost it the game...
> 
> You can even buy a Fiat 500 with the points you earn by winning games there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1v2kzn/faceit_needs_to_stop_with_the_bull%2A%2A%2A%2A/
> 
> Those are the most recent and there has been more in the past. I've never used it so I can't say. Imo it looks like it could be amazing(I like the idea of frequent cups), though the admins seem to be having some issues =/
Click to expand...

I'm reading these right now and I must say. That is damn pathetic.


----------



## Aventadoor

Just got Gold Nova I!!!!









Last match :


----------



## DizzlePro

i have a few questions

1. how does the csgo ranking work? is it based on wins, Kdr?
2. is mm the only way to rank up?
3. what is the point of surfing?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i have a few questions
> 
> 1. how does the csgo ranking work? is it based on wins, Kdr?
> 2. is mm the only way to rank up?
> 3. what is the point of surfing?


1. My guess is it's based on how well you do against the enemy team and how well your team does overall. Or it could be if you dominate people who are say Master Guardian II and you're Nova 3 then you will probably rank up.
2. Yes
3. To reach the end of the course. Some people find it fun, others don't.


----------



## Aventadoor

I went from unranked - Gold Nova I from around 19 matches (2-3 tied, 14 wins 2-3 loss).
Had farely good K/D ratio every match, as shown


----------



## PolyMorphist

Spot the odd one out.



Had a blast, though. I wasn't last, which is nice, and the stream (1.8k) was pretty surprised by some of my kills and my stats in general


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i have a few questions
> 
> 1. how does the csgo ranking work? is it based on wins, Kdr?
> 2. is mm the only way to rank up?
> 3. what is the point of surfing?


It's a ELO ranked system. It basis it off of wins/loss but also your KDR/points. I have leveled up on a loss before.

MatchMaking is the only way to rank up, as no other aspect in CS:GO takes your rank into consideration besides Competitive MatchMaking.

Surfing allows you to get better movement, and understand movement.

Ranked up on my Alt Account to Supreme Master First Class lol.


----------



## DizzlePro

these silver ranks are terrible, it's like they have no game sense at all (yes i'm a silver But......)

while playing de_dust 2

1. guy on my was telling us to votekick him otherwise he will keep shooting us, when i did everyone else choose no, i ending up TK'ing him but 1 round but it wasn't worth the $3300, he ended up getting a 2hr cooldown
2. Everyone goes to A long, i go to defend B alone, & they leave catwalk wide open & get flanked

also is there a way of reporting guys like this?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 
> 
> these silver ranks are terrible, it's like they have no game sense at all (yes i'm a silver But......)
> 
> while playing de_dust 2
> 
> 1. guy on my was telling us to votekick him otherwise he will keep shooting us, when i did everyone else choose no, i ending up TK'ing him but 1 round but it wasn't worth the $3300, he ended up getting a 2hr cooldown
> 2. Everyone goes to A long, i go to defend B alone, & they leave catwalk wide open & get flanked
> 
> also is there a way of reporting guys like this?


Yep.

Hit Tab to View Scoreboard and scroll down to their name with your Arrow Keys. Hit Enter and Report.

Might wanna add some OCN members and get your rank up if you feel like you belong in a higher rank. I'm from the US, but heck i'd be willing to help you out even if I end up getting 100+ ping to European Servers lol.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i have a few questions
> 
> 1. how does the csgo ranking work? is it based on wins, Kdr?
> 2. is mm the only way to rank up?
> 3. what is the point of surfing?


1. mostly based on wins. It's an ELO system. I think the ranks of players in both teams affect it and your score affects it a bit.

I like the way ESEA does their rank better. It's mostly based on wins but also on damage done.

2. yes

3. You get better at movement I guess. It's not a really a big deal, but it's fun.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 1. mostly based on wins. It's an ELO system. I think the ranks of players in both teams affect it and your score affects it a bit.
> 
> I like the way ESEA does their rank better. It's mostly based on wins but also on damage done.
> 
> 2. yes
> 
> 3. You get better at movement I guess. It's not a really a big deal, but it's fun.


Isn't ESEA/Pugs mainly based on how much you help your team on the rounds you win? So basically if the team does well as a whole but you don't do anything you don't really get any RWS? I might be completely wrong as I honestly don't know, it just seems how that works. Obviously it cant count for well placed calls/smokes etc. Though I am pretty sure frags(1vX, XK rounds, assists, ADR... etc) play a role. Actually now that you mention it must mainly be that. You can't really measure much else except bomb plants/defuses.

To add what others said: surfing allows you to get better movement(even if you never have to move like that in a match) in terms of mouse control and strafing. I know there are a lot of people that use that to warmup prior to dm and matches. Never really got into it myself. It seems like it might be fun to do for a little bit each day before playing while listening to some music.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Isn't ESEA/Pugs mainly based on how much you help your team on the rounds you win? So basically if the team does well as a whole but you don't do anything you don't really get any RWS? I might be completely wrong as I honestly don't know, it just seems how that works. Obviously it cant count for well placed calls/smokes etc. Though I am pretty sure frags(1vX, XK rounds, assists, ADR... etc) play a role. Actually now that you mention it must mainly be that. You can't really measure much else except bomb plants/defuses.


Someone told me that it's how much damage you do on winning rounds, so you have to be a team player to do well.

I think there should be more of a focus on doing damage rather than getting kills. Sometimes you can get 20 kills and 5 deaths, but only get there by shooting people in the ankles.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

yay for 30-45 fps!









I'm stuck on a laptop until I can get a new wireless adapter.


----------



## dioxholster

im new to counter strike but i have this problem. after playing it all month, and then going back to battlefield I found it awkward how slow the movements are and how chaotic it was. this is bad. how do you guys play different FPS with same degree of skill?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> im new to counter strike but i have this problem. after playing it all month, and then going back to battlefield I found it awkward how slow the movements are and how chaotic it was. this is bad. how do you guys play different FPS with same degree of skill?


I only play CS:GO and LoL atm. Did play some CoD MW2 long time ago though, could be fun sometimes to just run around have fun quickscoping people in CoD. But unlike CS you don't realy have to control recoil or anything in that game so it didn't affect my game in CS. They are so different even tough both are FPS. I think it's pretty good to have at least one more game, like if I play terrible in CS:GO and get in a bad mood I maybe take a break and play 1-3 games in LoL.


----------



## johnx2y

Hi guys. I currently play CS GO on MAC, OS X 10.9.1 (MAVERICKS). I have two major plroblems that make the game unplayable.

Fps drops form 100+ to 30, 40 and the biggest flaw, the sound is allways behind with allmost a second. What can i do? I tried everything, i updated my OS, reinstalled steam, nothing works. Tried low settings, high settings, low res, high res... makes no diffrence. Maybe you know some tricks for this stupid horrid MAC system from work ....

Thanks in advance for any solution given.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> Hi guys. I currently play CS GO on MAC, OS X 10.9.1 (MAVERICKS). I have two major plroblems that make the game unplayable.
> 
> Fps drops form 100+ to 30, 40 and the biggest flaw, the sound is allways behind with allmost a second. What can i do? I tried everything, i updated my OS, reinstalled steam, nothing works. Tried low settings, high settings, low res, high res... makes no diffrence. Maybe you know some tricks for this stupid horrid MAC system from work ....
> 
> Thanks in advance for any solution given.


Try snd_mixahead 0.05 in console.


----------



## johnx2y

snd_mixahead 0.02 allmost did the trick. To have a true audio response, i should set it to 0, but then i have a lot of funcky noises, some sort of distorsions... For being less laggy there are any tricks? the internet connection is perfect, no loss, aprox. 50ms ping on valve servers...


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> snd_mixahead 0.02 allmost did the trick. To have a true audio response, i should set it to 0, but then i have a lot of funcky noises, some sort of distorsions... For being less laggy there are any tricks? the internet connection is perfect, no loss, aprox. 50ms ping on valve servers...


Lower number equals better synced sound. To low and the sound freak out completely. Find your sweet spot.


----------



## Swag

I am extremely tempted to download a hack to get rid of these cheaters. Just last game, about 5 minutes ago, these guys roll with just the starter pistol and shoots 2 crossing mid and they don't even bother planting the bomb, they just decide to go straight to us and pistol whip us.


----------



## johnx2y

Anybody else playing this game on MAC systems? How does it works for you?


----------



## LDV617

Depends on your system, my C2D iMac (2009) with Radeon 4850m CANNOT run playable. Lowest settings and my work PC still runs better (C2D Conroe w/ Radeon 5670).

I think that the game takes a big performance hit without Windows / DirectX. I have yet to play it on a Linux machine though. I would assume that recent mbp's will handle the game much better (i5+ w/ GTXm card), but have not tested it so I cannot be sure. My father played on a MBP for a while but I never got to see his fps, he doesn't game much anymore since he's leading a project at work.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Just got Gold Nova I!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last match :


Dat knife tho.


----------



## Rickles

I like my urban flip more then the gut knife


----------



## LDV617

flip knife is sexyness conveyed in pixels


----------



## PolyMorphist

Factory new Stattrak Karambit Fade - My dream skin.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Factory new Stattrak Karambit Fade - My dream skin.


Also worth upwards of 1500 paypal lol.

I just want a knife period. >.>

All I get are Stattraks


----------



## EPiiKK

Well, i take back anything i said about faceit
Played EU points cup again, placed 8th. Lost our last game against polish team who played us 4v5 and beat us 8/16, they were exploiting rates by using 80000 tickrate on 128 tick server, we noticed it too late and lost the game. They called us noobs and lows and so on with really bad English, i believe its a national tradition there or something... Also one of then was really really suspicious and had brand new account and private profile.

Contacted admins and they proceeded to insult our igl by telling him he doesn't know about the game and how the tickrate works etc and the admin even refused to bring up the subject of making 128000 rate a must with other admins, even tho we told most other leagues demand that and we also explained in detail why...

When are they gonna come up with cs:go league that doesnt completely f*ck you over


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Well, i take back anything i said about faceit
> Played EU points cup again, placed 8th. Lost our last game against polish team who played us 4v5 and beat us 8/16, they were exploiting rates by using 80000 tickrate on 128 tick server, we noticed it too late and lost the game. *They called us noobs and lows and so on with really bad English*, i believe its a national tradition there or something... Also one of then was really really suspicious and had brand new account and private profile.
> 
> Contacted admins and they proceeded to insult our igl by telling him he doesn't know about the game and how the tickrate works etc and the admin even refused to bring up the subject of making 128000 rate a must with other admins, even tho we told most other leagues demand that and we also explained in detail why...
> 
> When are they gonna come up with cs:go league that doesnt completely f*ck you over


These type of people need to just die out, It's bad enough they exploited, but it's even worse that their parents never taught them the definition of "sportsmanship".


----------



## Blk

Faceit is meh. Altpug or leetway are better imo.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I'm still confused at the thought of case hardening a knife. It would just ruin the blade.

I don't even want to imagine trying to case harden a FiveSeven slide...


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Also worth upwards of 1500 paypal lol.
> 
> I just want a knife period. >.>
> 
> All I get are Stattraks


Sell your Stattrak AWP and AK and you can get a nice knife.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Well, i take back anything i said about faceit
> Played EU points cup again, placed 8th. Lost our last game against polish team who played us 4v5 and beat us 8/16, they were exploiting rates by using 80000 tickrate on 128 tick server, we noticed it too late and lost the game. They called us noobs and lows and so on with really bad English, i believe its a national tradition there or something... Also one of then was really really suspicious and had brand new account and private profile.
> 
> Contacted admins and they proceeded to insult our igl by telling him he doesn't know about the game and how the tickrate works etc and the admin even refused to bring up the subject of making 128000 rate a must with other admins, even tho we told most other leagues demand that and we also explained in detail why...
> 
> When are they gonna come up with cs:go league that doesnt completely f*ck you over


Well rate 80000 translates to game limited bandwidth max of 80KB/s (One way if I'm not mistaken). On 128tick DMs, max usage I've seen is about 36KB/s dl + about 20KB/s upload. So when just 56KB/s is being used, there's really no reason to be on 128000. Also, when I idle, I limit rate to 5000, and it makes sure I don't see over 5KB/s either way. As for 128000, it's good if everyone is on it, for the same reason that everyone should have similar/low pings - so that server sync with clients isn't messed up.

As for your experience, the team you played with were just dicks. Nothing else. And since you guys haven't yet made a name in the community, they're obviously going to trash talk, and so will the admins. It's just an attitude that comes with CS, in general.

---

PS. Forcing tickrate on the client to 80000 will just be throttled down to 128. Servers run at a specific tickrate and you can't send or receive more than that specified tickrate. It's down to their PCs - if they don't do 128 fps, chances are your hit registration is going to be bad for the way they play. This is because, when I used to play at 80 fps or so, the interpolation of my shooting was extremely high and people couldn't touch me. Too bad the experience was so crappy that I had to upgrade


----------



## Pwnography

How on earth does a team surrender?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> How on earth does a team surrender?


One of them has to leave if you're talking about the offical competitive mode.


----------



## DannyT

You have to call a team vote for it


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> You have to call a team vote for it


Oh ok, never seen that option.

The Votekick/hacking banning function needs to be improved massively. 4 votes to kick someone? All hackers are doing is queuing together and ruining games :/

Had a game last night where a guy just stood t-spawn on dust2 and simply double tapped everything through the door. Even his team knew he was hacking however were too greedy for the free win.

Should be something like. Needs to total of 5 votes with min of 2 from each team. Or VAC just make a better anticheat ffs -.-


----------



## LDV617

Someone has to have abandoned before you can surrender. I think that's silly. It should be like in Dota2 where someone abandons OR surrender at halftime / after a certain amount of time. But then again, surrendering is dumb unless you are playing against a blatant hacker.

You will learn more from the game by trying to pull through and bite the bullet on the hard matches, than you will from surrendering the "impossible" matches. If you are going to lose, you might as well lose with something to gain (experience).


----------



## Shanenanigans

If we're up against a blatant hacker, we all leave. After a few rounds of course, for Overwatch purposes. Then the bots surrender.


----------



## iRUSH

I just recently started playing this game. I have about 7-8 hours into it. I've never played a CS game before. With that out of the way, I was getting my butt handed to me, badly. I was skimming through here and read from several members that a lower resolution is better. On top of that, to keep your FPS near 120 even with a 60 hz monitor.

I figure today, what the heck, I'll give it a try. I went from a typical 2-10 KD to positive nearly every game. Last game going 13-3, no bots. Why is it easier to hit people now?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I just recently started playing this game. I have about 7-8 hours into it. I've never played a CS game before. With that out of the way, I was getting my butt handed to me, badly. I was skimming through here and read from several members that a lower resolution is better. On top of that, to keep your FPS near 120 even with a 60 hz monitor.
> 
> I figure today, what the heck, I'll give it a try. I went from a typical 2-10 KD to positive nearly every game. Last game going 13-3, no bots. Why is it easier to hit people now?


Resolution is pure preference. Remember to write m_customaccel 0 in console. Mouse acceleration is activated upon installation in this game.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I just recently started playing this game. I have about 7-8 hours into it. I've never played a CS game before. With that out of the way, I was getting my butt handed to me, badly. I was skimming through here and read from several members that a lower resolution is better. On top of that, to keep your FPS near 120 even with a 60 hz monitor.
> 
> I figure today, what the heck, I'll give it a try. I went from a typical 2-10 KD to positive nearly every game. Last game going 13-3, no bots. Why is it easier to hit people now?


Has to do with how the server tick rate affects your client and whether or not it is sync'd properly.

Or something like that....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Oh ok, never seen that option.
> 
> The Votekick/hacking banning function needs to be improved massively. 4 votes to kick someone? All hackers are doing is queuing together and ruining games :/
> 
> Had a game last night where a guy just stood t-spawn on dust2 and simply double tapped everything through the door. Even his team knew he was hacking however were too greedy for the free win.
> 
> Should be something like. Needs to total of 5 votes with min of 2 from each team. Or VAC just make a better anticheat ffs -.-


VAC can only do so much. It's just like a Anti-Virus, it catches the common stuff, but with the amount of cheats out there, it's very hard to detect it all. Overwatch is doing a pretty good job of cleaning out cheaters. The last three days I've played I have not seen a cheater, but get called a cheater constantly. I've been playing on my second account that I use for friends/OCN members and it's a Supreme Master First Class rank, which would normally see quite a few cheaters especially after the sales, but I've seen none the last three days!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I just recently started playing this game. I have about 7-8 hours into it. I've never played a CS game before. With that out of the way, I was getting my butt handed to me, badly. I was skimming through here and read from several members that a lower resolution is better. On top of that, to keep your FPS near 120 even with a 60 hz monitor.
> 
> I figure today, what the heck, I'll give it a try. I went from a typical 2-10 KD to positive nearly every game. Last game going 13-3, no bots. Why is it easier to hit people now?


The game just feels smoother with 120+ fps. Not to mention, depending on the FPS you were getting before, you might not have been getting the full 64tick. On Valve's Official MM you need at least 64fps bare minimum but as everyone else can tell you, ideally you want even more (128+fps). 128 tick servers you'll need a bare minimum of 128fps.

The same thing applies to a lot of games on the PC though. CoD, you want at least 125fps, but preferably 333fps for example. CoD isn't the only game though, tons of PC games are like this.

Resolution on the other hand is pure preference.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> VAC can only do so much. It's just like a Anti-Virus, it catches the common stuff, but with the amount of cheats out there, it's very hard to detect it all. Overwatch is doing a pretty good job of cleaning out cheaters. The last three days I've played I have not seen a cheater, but get called a cheater constantly. I've been playing on my second account that I use for friends/OCN members and it's a Supreme Master First Class rank, which would normally see quite a few cheaters especially after the sales, but I've seen none the last three days!
> The game just feels smoother with 120+ fps. Not to mention, depending on the FPS you were getting before, you might not have been getting the full 64tick. On Valve's Official MM you need at least 64fps bare minimum but as everyone else can tell you, ideally you want even more (128+fps). 128 tick servers you'll need a bare minimum of 128fps.
> 
> The same thing applies to a lot of games on the PC though. CoD, you want at least 125fps, but preferably 333fps for example. CoD isn't the only game though, tons of PC games are like this.
> 
> Resolution on the other hand is pure preference.


Has anyone every tried to scientifically prove reg etc. gamers are known to blame everything other than the fact they missed


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Has anyone every tried to scientifically prove reg etc. gamers are known to blame everything other than the fact they missed


Your FPS needs to match, or exceed the server tickrate, that's been proven.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> VAC can only do so much. It's just like a Anti-Virus, it catches the common stuff, but with the amount of cheats out there, it's very hard to detect it all. Overwatch is doing a pretty good job of cleaning out cheaters. The last three days I've played I have not seen a cheater, but get called a cheater constantly. I've been playing on my second account that I use for friends/OCN members and it's a Supreme Master First Class rank, which would normally see quite a few cheaters especially after the sales, but I've seen none the last three days!
> The game just feels smoother with 120+ fps. Not to mention, depending on the FPS you were getting before, you might not have been getting the full 64tick. On Valve's Official MM you need at least 64fps bare minimum but as everyone else can tell you, ideally you want even more (128+fps). 128 tick servers you'll need a bare minimum of 128fps.
> 
> The same thing applies to a lot of games on the PC though. CoD, you want at least 125fps, but preferably 333fps for example. CoD isn't the only game though, tons of PC games are like this.
> 
> Resolution on the other hand is pure preference.


I agree. You need 128 fps as the bare minimum. The game doesn't even feel smooth below that. It's something about the engine. The visuals may SEEM smooth, but there is so much input lag as your fps drops miserably. Which never bodes well for a competitive FPS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Has anyone every tried to scientifically prove reg etc. gamers are known to blame everything other than the fact they missed


Yes. And the source engine is known to have problems with hit registration.

You can just youtube CSGO hit registration to see. People with lower pings have a timestamped-packet advantage ( better registry for sprays and such ) and people with higher pings have a peek advantage ( instant shots around corners and such )

What's worse is that I play at 100-120ms and I feel bad when I kill people around corners. This usually happens when I'm spraying and they're running back, and they die, well after they've disappeared from my screen. Also, I can't estimate accurately how much I've got to spray. More often than not, I spray far too much to kill someone, which really kills my ammo management. Oh well. At least burst still works.

Also I think people just complain about reg when they've missed because they think people are going to look down on them or call them bad. I do have very ****ty games where I miss a lot of shots, but people don't tell me anything cuz if I buck up, I go from bottom to top frag in a matter of minutes. Nowadays, I like to play relaxed. Recline in my chair, music on, and such.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Has anyone every tried to scientifically prove reg etc. gamers are known to blame everything other than the fact they missed


----------



## Art Vanelay

Warowl and demo playback are not good sources.

Demo playbacks are innaccurate and Warowl doesn't seems like he pretends that he knows more about this game than he really does.

Hit reg is definitely bugged to some degree, but a lot of it is on the client side and because of bad servers. With ESEA servers, I tend to not find that there are many missed shots that actually showed blood. It does happen from time to time, but it's rare.

With some "128 tick" DM servers that had their SV floating around 40, I could tell that I was missing a lot of shots that I should have hit.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Warowl and demo playback are not good sources.
> 
> Demo playbacks are innaccurate and Warowl doesn't seems like he pretends that he knows more about this game than he really does.
> 
> Hit reg is definitely bugged to some degree, but a lot of it is on the client side and because of bad servers. With ESEA servers, I tend to not find that there are many missed shots that actually showed blood. It does happen from time to time, but it's rare.
> 
> With some "128 tick" DM servers that had their SV floating around 40, I could tell that I was missing a lot of shots that I should have hit.


Demo playback downloaded from Valve is what I look at. I usually remember how I was aiming/shooting so I get to see what the server saw at a particular timestamp. It allows me to modify my gameplay style. Like how sniping in Halo required you to lead the crosshair ahead of the opponent. But hit registration is bugged mostly because the lag compensation is bad.


----------



## Swag

In the middle of a stream with Kushho. Hahaha! First loss of the night, kind of mad but whatever.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Finally got off ADSL and switched to fiber. About 25ms lower pings off the board. This is excellent.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> What's worse is that I play at 100-120ms and I feel bad when I kill people around corners. This usually happens when I'm spraying and they're running back, and they die, well after they've disappeared from my screen. Also, I can't estimate accurately how much I've got to spray. More often than not, I spray far too much to kill someone, which really kills my ammo management. Oh well. At least burst still works.
> 
> Also I think people just complain about reg when they've missed because they think people are going to look down on them or call them bad. I do have very ****ty games where I miss a lot of shots, but people don't tell me anything cuz if I buck up, I go from bottom to top frag in a matter of minutes. Nowadays, I like to play relaxed. Recline in my chair, music on, and such.


Yeah having that higher ping is horrible(plus I get lots of jitter) so I just have avoided MM for quite some time. I'd rather go to a 60ms unstable than 100ms unstable. Hell that 40ms makes a huge difference, even if the jitter is around the same. 64tic also doesn't seem to be horrible but not quite as good as 128.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Finally got off ADSL and switched to fiber. About 25ms lower pings off the board. This is excellent.


Hell that has to be lovely. I plan to replace my 4g for cable soon, the only problem is that cables outside to my house might have to be replaced because they are from 85' or so. Not sure if those coax will work with modern net being that old. So on the closest servers to me I should get around 10-20ms, where as before it was 60-70/unstable. Thats like 40-50ms less right there. Servers that were 90-110 will probably be around 60-65ms. That is crazy to think about. So much less lag and much less jitter! Whoooo!









I wish I could get fiber though, have to go with overpriced comcast. How much of a difference has it made for you so far?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Yeah having that higher ping is horrible(plus I get lots of jitter) so I just have avoided MM for quite some time. I'd rather go to a 60ms unstable than 100ms unstable. Hell that 40ms makes a huge difference, even if the jitter is around the same. 64tic also doesn't seem to be horrible but not quite as good as 128.
> Hell that has to be lovely. I plan to replace my 4g for cable soon, the only problem is that cables outside to my house might have to be replaced because they are from 85' or so. Not sure if those coax will work with modern net being that old. So on the closest servers to me I should get around 10-20ms, where as before it was 60-70/unstable. Thats like 40-50ms less right there. Servers that were 90-110 will probably be around 60-65ms. That is crazy to think about. So much less lag and much less jitter! Whoooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get fiber though, have to go with overpriced comcast. How much of a difference has it made for you so far?


I'll know how good the difference is tonight. So far, 90ms vs 120ms has made a helluva difference. Sadly, my pings within India have dropped only about 10ms or so ( different ISP, so different routing ), but I guess 50ms is better than 60ms







. Also, my teamspeak server ping is down from 140ms to 85ms. Which is incredible. At least the lapses in communication won't be bad.


----------



## imok

I can't even use my teams mumble and all that because recently I have been getting 150-200ms to a server that is less than TWENTY FUARKING MILES from my house. It doesn't help that the mumble is located much farther away than that. I seriously can't wait to drop these guys. Their service is complete crap. They throttle for using like more than 2gb a day, extremely inconsistent(actual phone users are priority), and they have horrible customer service and so on...

Its been nearly 2 weeks since I've played any cs "seriously". I only end up dm'ing if its decent. Otherwise the game turns into quake. Albeit much more random.

I also forget to comment on what you said about staying relaxed. It seriously has helped me a TON. If you even watch a top player stream there isn't too much emotion. Oh I got a 4k? I guess thats cool. Especially when they aren't doing too well or keep getting bs fragged. There are times where Ill be 0-7 and then finish the game 25-10 or something like that. Just always try to stay relaxed and positive. I remember I was playing a mix on nuke and our team started as t's. People were getting PISSED because we couldn't get a round(srsly, its t side nuke) and I just stay relaxed. Was all like Ill just wait this guy to push radio and entry ramp. Did it like a little pro









Learning to control your emotions is sometimes difficult but it pays off. There is no reason you should be buying all the time and making stupid mistakes for a silver when you're a DMG. You're mentally not there when you get really mad/upset. You know what you have to do, just try your best to do it.


----------



## Pwnography

You guys missed my point. Obviously there is reg issues in Counter Strike. My Question was has anyone done a scientific test in which you could establish how much tick/rates effected reg. Not saying it was an easy/possible task, was just curious if it had been done.


----------



## Rickles

This is my 2,200th post.

That is all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> You guys missed my point. Obviously there is reg issues in Counter Strike. My Question was has anyone done a scientific test in which you could establish how much tick/rates effected reg. Not saying it was an easy/possible task, was just curious if it had been done.


If you're not getting enough fps to either match the server tickrate or exceed the tickrate your registration will be poor. As far as how much, I don't know. I don't think anyone has actually tested this.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Demo playback downloaded from Valve is what I look at. I usually remember how I was aiming/shooting so I get to see what the server saw at a particular timestamp. It allows me to modify my gameplay style. Like how sniping in Halo required you to lead the crosshair ahead of the opponent. But hit registration is bugged mostly because the lag compensation is bad.


The actual exact positioning of your crosshair is never perfect on demo playback, and from what I've heard, sv_showimpacts in a demo playback is often inaccurate.

Hit reg is always bugged to some degree. I suspect this game gets a lot more bad hit reg accusations because the hitboxes are so much smaller than in CSS.


----------



## dmasteR

For those who aren't aware....

ESEA LAN is this going on this whole weekend.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The actual exact positioning of your crosshair is never perfect on demo playback, and from what I've heard, sv_showimpacts in a demo playback is often inaccurate.
> 
> Hit reg is always bugged to some degree. I suspect this game gets a lot more bad hit reg accusations because the hitboxes are so much smaller than in CSS.


I'm talking about shooting, reaction times, and such.


----------



## Ghooble

Losing this game hurt me deeply..


----------



## Swag

Games with Kushho:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I want someone to check if the 2 losses we had were legit losses or from hacking. The Dust2 was ridiculous shooting through smoke.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Games with Kushho:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want someone to check if the 2 losses we had were legit losses or from hacking. The Dust2 was ridiculous shooting through smoke.


Upload the demo and tell us which one to spectate.


----------



## Blk

CoL just won against Home<, next up is Titan vs IBP. Looking forward to a CoL vs Titan finals.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoL just won against Home<, next up is Titan vs IBP. Looking forward to a CoL vs Titan finals.


I wouldn't count out iBP, I do think that Titan will take Season, lose D2 and win on Nuke however.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoL just won against Home<, next up is Titan vs IBP. Looking forward to a CoL vs Titan finals.


Freakazoid was a beast in that match.


----------



## fartman

Why do the pros do the little tiny wiggles when holding an angle? Is that even beneficial?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> Why do the pros do the little tiny wiggles when holding an angle? Is that even beneficial?


To get more vision of the angle without being as vulnerable to prefiring.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Games with Kushho:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want someone to check if the 2 losses we had were legit losses or from hacking. The Dust2 was ridiculous shooting through smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Upload the demo and tell us which one to spectate.
Click to expand...

Sorry to sound nooby, how do I upload the demo? Haha.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry to sound nooby, how do I upload the demo? Haha.


Steam\steamapps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\replays is the directory where all your replays are saved, you can either upload that or just use OBS/Fraps to record and upload to youtube.

Go coL., lost to VG/Titan 14-16, then destroyed them 16-3 on Inferno, pregame Nuke as of now!


----------



## DizzlePro

This time last week i was a silver 4, i had no chance of ranking up because the "not very smart players " that play in my rank, so i decided to stop playing alone & play with some novas that had sense.

i'm now a silver elite master


----------



## Blk

Grand finals up next. IBP vs Titan


----------



## EPiiKK

Titan will take it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> Titan will take it


These matches are way too close.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I nearly cried when this happened today


----------



## dmasteR

IBuyPower wins ESEA LAN $20,000


----------



## Blk

Such a sick bunch of matches. Wow. gg iBP. Finally the americans win something


----------



## daav1d

Have not played very well last week but got this pretty nice 4K yesterday at least. 




Btw, somebody wants to trade knife with me? I got a M9 Bayonet Safari Mesh FT. I would like a Gut Knife Blue Steel FT/MW, or give me offer.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Hello everyone here. I recently started playing CS:GO, I play competitive Bf3/4, but they wont fix their 'stuff' so it's time to learn a real game







My whole team isn't 100% on board, so we're just playing for fun for now.

This happened today -.-


----------



## EPiiKK

Welcome! I come from very same background, stopped bf when go was at the end of the beta, now im in a competitive team going into the lan scene in my country this year







i freaking love this game


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I dunno if you consider my background similar. But back in 2011 and 2012 I started playing BF3 and played it with a mix of CSS every now and then. As time went on I found myself playing less and less BF and more CS. Soon I pretty much stopped playing completely, and was so into the entire CS series I preordered CSGO. I played the Battlefield 4 beta and wasn't impressed really, so I never bothered with even wanting to purchase the game. To this day I don't see how anyone can still be loyal to DICE/EA with the bullsh0t they pull off with their games.


----------



## kiznilian

dMasteR, I see we use the same monitor. What resolution do you use? I am trying to get a proper setup for CS, but something seems a little off. Hard to see things while playing.
When I use lower res (other than native) it gets blurry.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> dMasteR, I see we use the same monitor. What resolution do you use? I am trying to get a proper setup for CS, but something seems a little off. Hard to see things while playing.
> When I use lower res (other than native) it gets blurry.


I really feel it depends on the person, I play 1600x900. 1080 is to small but anything small than 1600x900 stretched is blurry.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> dMasteR, I see we use the same monitor. What resolution do you use? I am trying to get a proper setup for CS, but something seems a little off. Hard to see things while playing.
> When I use lower res (other than native) it gets blurry.


I use 1280 x 960. I turn up Texture Filtering to 4x though to make it less blurry.



Those are my video settings.


----------



## kiznilian

Thanks, I'll try when I get home.

I've been having to win games with veteran CS player's intuition rather than just mowing down people like in 1.6 ;p

Do you have your vibrancy on high?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try when I get home.
> 
> I've been having to win games with veteran CS player's intuition rather than just mowing down people like in 1.6 ;p
> 
> Do you have your vibrancy on high?


Digital Vibrancy at 100% or in my case AMD Saturation 200%. (Same thing)


----------



## Rickles

I am playing at 1920 x 1080 and the only spot I have to lean forward to see is when they are in pit.


----------



## Blk

Surprise surprise







Best player of the year, none other than...

http://www.hltv.org/news/11966-top-20-players-of-2013-get-right-1


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Surprise surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best player of the year, none other than...
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/11966-top-20-players-of-2013-get-right-1


Damn, thought it would have been f0rest.

I don't follow up on this stuff much. But alot of facebook posts I saw made it look like that.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Damn, thought it would have been f0rest.
> 
> I don't follow up on this stuff much. But alot of facebook posts I saw made it look like that.


f0rest was #2. Full ranking here

Btw just did this. We ended up losing the match though


----------



## Art Vanelay

I'm still shocked at how badly people on ESEA play as a team, compared to people in the average Valve MM game.

Look at this hilarious team coordination.


----------



## kiznilian

Thanks for the settings Dmaster. Got to legendary eagle tonight. Felt better!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Digital Vibrancy at 100% or in my case AMD Saturation 200%. (Same thing)


Haha, that monitor you have is like cheetz. With crosshair settings and shiet.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha, that monitor you have is like cheetz. With crosshair settings and shiet.


I have the Asus 144Hz as well, never tried the crosshair thing haha.


----------



## Swag

Anyone know if they've figured out the ranking formula?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone know if they've figured out the ranking formula?


Logically, it's just an ELO matchmaking system, much like what Xbox Live does. Your Elo can go up based on your performances in the game, but you'll require a win to rank up.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha, that monitor you have is like cheetz. With crosshair settings and shiet.


Crosshair is way too big, not useful at all to be honest. The monitor on the other hand is nuts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone know if they've figured out the ranking formula?


Win/Loss and also your own performance.

Operation Bravo Extended.

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/01/8430/


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm still shocked at how badly people on ESEA play as a team, compared to people in the average Valve MM game.
> 
> Look at this hilarious team coordination.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


whats your crosshair config?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Logically, it's just an ELO matchmaking system, much like what Xbox Live does. Your Elo can go up based on your performances in the game, but you'll require a win to rank up.


You can rank up on loss and rank down on win as well.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> You can rank up on loss and rank down on win as well.


That has never happened for me ever since I started matchmaking. Ever.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That has never happened for me ever since I started matchmaking. Ever.


Happened to me and my friend yesterday. Even 30 bombed it. Vovlo plz fix.

Admittedly MM servers were really screwy yesterday, could of been that we lost the rank the game before and it took a game to update.

EDIT: What are the US servers like for hackers, up at the top ranks i find i run into one every day in EU.


----------



## kiznilian

If you lose rank you are probably close to the line of losing rank already and then you go against a team with an overall lower ranking than yours.


----------



## LDV617

I think of it as similar to Arenas in WoW TBC, you can only rank up by winning consistently. When you lose at high level play, to a low level team, you are going to get hit hard. You can almost guarantee you will lose more MMR than they gain (i.e. double AK team losing to mostly SEMs)

EDIT: Wish they showed MMR values numerically, along with the ranking system


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I think of it as similar to Arenas in WoW TBC, you can only rank up by winning consistently. When you lose at high level play, to a low level team, you are going to get hit hard. You can almost guarantee you will lose more MMR than they gain (i.e. double AK team losing to mostly SEMs)
> 
> EDIT: Wish they showed MMR values numerically, along with the ranking system







6 more hours on this long journey of Kushho's 24 hour stream.







I'm getting tired and my aiming is getting shoddy.


----------



## LDV617

The FAQ's are hilarious. Streams / Youtube make me want to quit my job and try to be a professional gaming personality -_-


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Operation Bravo Extended.
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/01/8430/


Wow, they did the same thing with Operation Payback too...

They really gotta stop doing that.


----------



## Aventadoor

Havent lost any match since I got Gold Nova I, and now im Gold Nova II!


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 more hours on this long journey of Kushho's 24 hour stream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired and my aiming is getting shoddy.


Perhaps you played against me, someone from a pub said they saw me in his stream. Odd that he would remember.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, they did the same thing with Operation Payback too...
> 
> They really gotta stop doing that.


I'm guessing payments/contracts and what not haven't been setup/completed for the next maps which is why they do this. All the money generation from Operation Payback/Bravo goes back to the map makers.

For those who haven't heard yet, de_Tuscan should be here very soon!

http://www.hltv.org/news/11971-de-tuscan-almost-done


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm guessing payments/contracts and what not haven't been setup/completed for the next maps which is why they do this. All the money generation from Operation Payback/Bravo goes back to the map makers.
> 
> For those who haven't heard yet, de_Tuscan should be here very soon!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/11971-de-tuscan-almost-done
> 
> *snip*


I saw the post on HLTV. Man that looks terrible to be honest. Tuscan on source had HDR which made it look like paradise. It never looked THIS dreary. Even the extremely simple Cache looks better. Also, there's a lot of unnecessary crap on this map. I went back to de_toscan and saw that there was a lot of unnecessary crap on there. Tuscan and Mill used to be 300fps maps in CSS.

Oh also, I rather like the 100% vibrance. Makes my game look nice, and not as bad. But makes my Windows icons look like crap, since my monitor is calibrated.


----------



## Ukkooh

Am I the only one who has to wait for ~40 minutes to find a competitive match? Has been like this for a few days.


----------



## LDV617

My brother was complaining about that yesterday. Everyone on Steam is playing Rust


----------



## Rickles

I didn't play any comp yesterday, and I do own Rust.

I would not recommend Rust unless you admin your own server or are friends with someone who can.

You also need quite a few friends to play with...

And then there is always the lovely aspect of logging in to find that all your stuff is gone, you have died and get to start from scratch..

I am a perpetual bowman


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, they did the same thing with Operation Payback too...
> 
> They really gotta stop doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing payments/contracts and what not haven't been setup/completed for the next maps which is why they do this. *All the money generation from Operation Payback/Bravo goes back to the map makers.*
> 
> For those who haven't heard yet, de_Tuscan should be here very soon!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/11971-de-tuscan-almost-done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Well, I know that much. But I didn't know there were actual contracts you had to sign with valve if they wanna use your item(s) in game.

Also, I need to retake a look at that map on source because I cannot remember it worth a damn.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I didn't play any comp yesterday, and I do own Rust.
> 
> I would not recommend Rust unless you admin your own server or are friends with someone who can.
> 
> You also need quite a few friends to play with...
> 
> And then there is always the lovely aspect of logging in to find that all your stuff is gone, you have died and get to start from scratch..
> 
> I am a perpetual bowman


lol, I only play on whitelist servers because of the first comment.

I play because I like to think of it as a massive social experiment. I would recommend it to anyone who wants to see a game develop and doesn't mind the mentioned flaws. It's quite an amazing game, personally I have the most fun right after server wipes. The game gets boring after the first day or two -_-. The server I play on now has extremely low drops, been playing since 1/17 and have not seen ANY M4s. I got the server first research kit tho ^^

Back to CS:GO;

That de_Tuscan looks AMAZING


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> That de_Tuscan looks AMAZING


Now that I remember the map, I have to agree.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> whats your crosshair config?


I think I have the thickness for everything set at one, size set to 2, gap set to -2 and outline enabled.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I think I have the thickness for everything set at one, size set to 2, gap set to -2 and outline enabled.


Hey Art, I have a request. Could you turn your crosshair color to light blue, set it to default static, and take a screenshot at d2's stairs ( coming in from T side ) of the crosshair on the wall across? ( This is right below the fake balcony ). I guess your Alpha settings and such are default.

Why I'm asking is, while my buddy's light blue dot is visible even at that location, my crosshair becomes barely visible without the outline. It's bothering me because I don't know if it's a GPU rendering thing (He uses an R9 290 ) or one of my settings. I'm not up for wiping the CSGO folder to have the default settings back.

Oh, also, try crosshair thickness of .8. It adds a small black outline to only two of the sides of each rectangle rendered for the crosshair. This takes away a bulk of the unnecessary outline and makes it easier to aim ( for me at least )


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Hey Art, I have a request. Could you turn your crosshair color to light blue, set it to default static, and take a screenshot at d2's stairs ( coming in from T side ) of the crosshair on the wall across? ( This is right below the fake balcony ). I guess your Alpha settings and such are default.
> 
> Why I'm asking is, while my buddy's light blue dot is visible even at that location, my crosshair becomes barely visible without the outline. It's bothering me because I don't know if it's a GPU rendering thing (He uses an R9 290 ) or one of my settings. I'm not up for wiping the CSGO folder to have the default settings back.
> 
> Oh, also, try crosshair thickness of .8. It adds a small black outline to only two of the sides of each rectangle rendered for the crosshair. This takes away a bulk of the unnecessary outline and makes it easier to aim ( for me at least )


I'm not really sure what position you wanted or which color of blue you wanted.


----------



## dmasteR

That signed mousepad


----------



## NateST

That's sick.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm not really sure what position you wanted or which color of blue you wanted.
> *snip*


Crosshair color had to be light blue, ie crosshair color 4.

This is the angle. Look at how hard it is to see the crosshair at various settings. Titles above denote settings

Basic - cl_crosshaircolor 4; cl_crosshairalpha 250; cl_crosshair_outlinethickness .8

cl_crosshairusealpha 1; cl_crosshair_drawoutline 0


cl_crosshairusealpha 1; cl_crosshair_drawoutline 1


cl_crosshairusealpha 0; cl_crosshair_drawoutline 0


cl_crosshairusealpha 0; cl_crosshair_drawoutline 1


I'm not sure how to make the crosshair more viewable. If it's such an issue, I may have to go back to the green default. Ugh.

----

@dmasteR Haha, excellent. You were at the finals I presume.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Crosshair color had to be light blue, ie crosshair color 4.
> 
> This is the angle. Look at how hard it is to see the crosshair at various settings. Titles above denote settings
> 
> Basic - cl_crosshaircolor 4; cl_crosshairalpha 250; cl_crosshair_outlinethickness .8
> 
> cl_crosshairusealpha 1; cl_crosshair_drawoutline 0
> 
> 
> cl_crosshairusealpha 1; cl_crosshair_drawoutline 1
> 
> 
> cl_crosshairusealpha 0; cl_crosshair_drawoutline 0
> 
> 
> cl_crosshairusealpha 0; cl_crosshair_drawoutline 1
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to make the crosshair more viewable. If it's such an issue, I may have to go back to the green default. Ugh.
> 
> ----
> 
> @dmasteR Haha, excellent. You were at the finals I presume.


Not my pad, it's a guy on ESEA's mousepad!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not my pad, it's a guy on ESEA's mousepad!


Sweet!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 more hours on this long journey of Kushho's 24 hour stream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired and my aiming is getting shoddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you played against me, someone from a pub said they saw me in his stream. Odd that he would remember.
Click to expand...

Haha maybe.







He was DDOSed yesterday then all Valve servers went to hell.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Hey Art, I have a request. Could you turn your crosshair color to light blue, set it to default static, and take a screenshot at d2's stairs ( coming in from T side ) of the crosshair on the wall across? ( This is right below the fake balcony ). I guess your Alpha settings and such are default.
> 
> Why I'm asking is, while my buddy's light blue dot is visible even at that location, my crosshair becomes barely visible without the outline. It's bothering me because I don't know if it's a GPU rendering thing (He uses an R9 290 ) or one of my settings. I'm not up for wiping the CSGO folder to have the default settings back.
> 
> Oh, also, try crosshair thickness of .8. It adds a small black outline to only two of the sides of each rectangle rendered for the crosshair. This takes away a bulk of the unnecessary outline and makes it easier to aim ( for me at least )


Is it outline thickness of 0.8? How do you mean only two sides get outline? Is it only one side of the crosshair? I've tried like 0.5 and it felt wierd that only one side got the line.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Is it outline thickness of 0.8? How do you mean only two sides get outline? Is it only one side of the crosshair? I've tried like 0.5 and it felt wierd that only one side got the line.


It's there in the screenies with the outline on. The crosshair has 4 rectangles, of which 2 sides of each rectangle get a shadow/outline.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's there in the screenies with the outline on. The crosshair has 4 rectangles, of which 2 sides of each rectangle get a shadow/outline.


I missed that you had already posted it. I can't settle on a crosshair... I change pretty much everyday lol.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was DDOSed yesterday then all Valve servers went to hell.


Yeah the MM servers have been garbage the last few days.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Yeah the MM servers have been garbage the last few days.


I played two last night, no issues though.


----------



## Ukkooh

My issues are gone too. Today I got matches in the usual 1-2 minutes.


----------



## BreakDown

I just played two matches and i joined quickly

EDIT: question for you guys, how do you play mid on dust 2 without awp? I have lots of trouble playing mid. I can play from the boxes outside b, and then retreat to b site if the situation calls for it, but thats about it. If i Play on CT spawn area i usually die, it is without a doubt the position that most trouble gives me as CT.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I just played two matches and i joined quickly
> 
> EDIT: question for you guys, how do you play mid on dust 2 without awp? I have lots of trouble playing mid. I can play from the boxes outside b, and then retreat to b site if the situation calls for it, but thats about it. If i Play on CT spawn area i usually die, it is without a doubt the position that most trouble gives me as CT.


I don't even bother looking down towards T spawn on CT. Waste of time and is usually a death trap.

I usually have my sights on the cat walk and wait to pick people off from there.


----------



## superior

Does anyone know the Field of View for 16:9 resolutions? I can't find a legitimate source of information regarding this, reason why I am asking is because I also play Quake Live and want to use the same fov in both games, I remember reading some where a while ago that it was 106.26 but I can't be sure.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superior*
> 
> Does anyone know the Field of View for 16:9 resolutions? I can't find a legitimate source of information regarding this, reason why I am asking is because I also play Quake Live and want to use the same fov in both games, I remember reading some where a while ago that it was 106.26 but I can't be sure.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm too lazy to read my own source, but I think it's based on the vertical FOV of 75, so it's 106.2 for 16:9
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29256607/FOV.pdf

My other source is Skylit.


----------



## Rickles

My 5k today, UMP spray for the win!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> My 5k today, UMP spray for the win!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's some decent recoil control.

If you want to improve your consistency, I'd recommend not moving while firing. It relies too heavily on luck.

When you peeked out mini, you moved out too deep and exposed yourself to the other enemy there. I wouldn't recommend being so aggressive in a situation like that.

Nice ace though


----------



## Rickles

It was pretty sloppy, and the last guy couldn't aim or something.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It was pretty sloppy, and the last guy couldn't aim or something.


Well, most aces are pretty sloppy.

This one that I posted a while ago, was just my team baiting like crazy and the other team not calling anything. I took some huge risks for no real reason on that one, as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DizzlePro

just had two good matches back to back, but i didnt rank even though the other teams had Novas




i never score in the 80's


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> just had two good matches back to back, but i didnt rank even though the other teams had Novas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never score in the 80's


You're most likely really close to ranking up. Win another in a row and you'll most likely rank up.


----------



## inevitable7

I just started playing CS:GO and I'm really awful at this game.

But at least I got a 5 kill round, it was pretty ugly though, wish i could do the 1 shot 1 kill with rifles


----------



## DannyT

I got a 5k with a p250 this morning should of recorded it. oh and I learnt the secret or lobbing grenades heaps far


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inevitable7*
> 
> I just started playing CS:GO and I'm really awful at this game.
> 
> But at least I got a 5 kill round, it was pretty ugly though, wish i could do the 1 shot 1 kill with rifles


Learn to ADAD + Pull down burst with the AK and you will rank up quickly.

This is my new advice for all CS:GO beginners who are still adjusting to the gun mechanics.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol I never ADAD. I'm always able to kill the noobs who do.


----------



## LDV617

I usually only AD to peak around corners and get quick shots off. If you have to AD then AD again, you're probably going to die.

So by ADAD I mean, learn how to kill people on the first sidestep


----------



## Rickles

Lately I have been doing the W + mouse1 combo with the p90.

Baiters gonna bait.


----------



## kiznilian

Now that I got into Legendary Eagle I think I hit the wall of my skill level. Dudes are too good for me lol.

Wish I was back in college so I could devote 12+ hours a day like the good ol times


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> I got a 5k with a p250 this morning should of recorded it. oh and I learnt the secret or lobbing grenades heaps far


Competitive always saves replays of your games, you could easily download it and share with us if you want to.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Now that I got into Legendary Eagle I think I hit the wall of my skill level. Dudes are too good for me lol.
> 
> Wish I was back in college so I could devote 12+ hours a day like the good ol times


It's not about how much time you can devote to the game. It's how willingly you are to fix your mistakes and actually learn from them.


----------



## Ukkooh

I'm here asking for noobly advice again. I'd like to hear your opinions on the best aim practising maps for csgo as I always seem to miss the last bullet needed for the kill.


----------



## Rickles

I'd say just any regular deathmatch IMO.

If you want to learn spray patterns just google those.

And try to click on heads.


----------



## EPiiKK

Learnin to do 3-4 round bursts eith the ak and 4-5 bursts on the m4 took my shooting to the next level back in the day.
Heres a list of console commands to help
Map de_dust2
Bot_kick
Sv_cheats 1
Give weapon_ak47 or m4a1
Sv_showimpacts 1

Then just go shoting at walls and commons spots where people are and try to get the spray as tight as possible


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Patch Notes!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> - Significant improvement to server infrastructure to support growing CS:GO community.
> 
> [ UI ]
> - Fixed an alt-tab related memory leak.
> - Added ability for Friends Lister to display two columns of friends.
> - Added ability for mouse wheel to scroll Friends Lister.
> - Added filtering by item name. Players can enter any part of an item name in the text field to filter their inventory.
> - Added ability to sort items when selecting items that will work with a tool.
> - Players can no longer initiate a vote kick on the final round or match point.
> - The 'bomb has been planted alert' now also states the number of seconds that mp_c4timer is set to.
> - The voice chat button in the lobby (microphone) now stores it's state from session to session.
> - Fixed remaining cases where Blog would take mouse input when if was obscured.
> - Fixed Main Menu bar buttons getting stuck in highlighted state.
> - Context menu entries are now divided into categories.
> - Open Case UI will auto-select a key in cases where players do not need to choose between different types of keys.
> - Fixed cases where players could not rename items in Lobby and Pause menu inventories.
> - Inventory images will show the thumbnail for a weapon's sticker.
> - Buying helmet when you already have kevlar will now update the health/armor HUD icon element immediately on purchase.
> - Fixed the freeze cam panel not always having the killer's weapon item data during demo playback.
> - Grenades now show player ownership in their name.
> - Fixed some vote panel text getting truncated.
> - Fixed the health, armor and ammo HUD elements not showing up sometimes when spectating some players.
> - Fixed some alignment issues on the spectator follow panel
> - Fixed the weapon image in the spectator panel not having a background.
> - Realigned the spectator follow panel a bit.
> - The gift drop alert panel has been de-holiday-ified.
> - Removed the snow from the main menu background.
> - Turned off rope and freeze cam holiday effects.
> - Fixed missing Cyrillic characters in chat.
> - Fixed HUD disappearing when alt-tabbing or starting another app (like hlmv).
> 
> [ MAPS ]
> 
> OVERPASS
> - [Bombsite A]
> -- Moved CT van to give more effective cover
> -- Made CT van climbable
> -- Moved fences to give more space
> -- Removed red car
> -- Widened door into back of A
> -- Blocked visibility from bridge to canal
> -- Tweaked position/rotation of truck
> -- Made corridors and stairs under A wider
> 
> - [Bombsite B]
> -- Moved Bombsite B to CT side of pillar, extended area with a platform to give more space and cover
> -- Made players in sniping room easier to silhouette against the background
> -- Made cement sacks climbable
> -- Opened up wall on CT side
> -- Made bridge wider
> 
> - [General]
> -- Moved up CT spawns and pushed T spawns further back
> -- Increased C4 radius to 500 from 400
> -- Railings in sniper room no longer blocks bullets or grenades
> -- Added light to sniper room balcony
> -- Made upper door in park connector wider
> -- Made park connector easier to navigate
> -- Made corridor near T spawn wider
> -- Brighter ambient lights in canal pipes
> -- Made climbing thing in playground more solid
> -- Made bathroom corridor wider
> -- Made windows in bathrooms breakable
> -- Added spectator fixed camera positions
> -- Tweaked soundscape settings
> -- Fixed various minor bugs
> 
> COBBLESTONE
> - Added collision to top of trees
> - Added more accurate model collision
> - Removed particle effects that could be mistaken for grenades
> - Blocked a sightline in battlements near A
> - Blocked a hiding hole in underpass near A
> - Removed light models near statue at B that could be mistaken for player heads
> - Removed a portapotty at back of B
> - Raised height of center fence near B
> - Fixed various minor bugs


----------



## dmasteR

- Significant improvement to server infrastructure to support growing CS:GO community.

Wonder what this means?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> - Significant improvement to server infrastructure to support growing CS:GO community.
> 
> Wonder what this means?


I wouldn't even remotely get your hopes up that it's 128 tick servers. But who knows?









Also, this happened today.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> The voice chat button in the lobby (microphone) now stores it's state from session to session.


My ears give thanks to the great fat Gaben


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I wouldn't even remotely get your hopes up that it's 128 tick servers. But who knows?


That probably means that they're improving the servers, since they do get really bad from time to time.

128 tick servers are pretty overrated. The difference isn't that much.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I wouldn't even remotely get your hopes up that it's 128 tick servers. But who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this happened today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The initial conversation was kinda mean and uncalled for, you have to admit :/
On another note, the 240hz Eizo monitor is amazing. Went to my friend's house and was playing CG:GO 128-tick ESEA MM with >300 FPS. It's such a huge advantage it's not even funny.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> The initial conversation was kinda mean and uncalled for, you have to admit :/


I think It would have been fine if it went something like...

- = me
+ = him

+Hello
+Is your M4A4 for sale?
-sorry, it's not for sale
+okay, thanks anyways

or

+hey
+Do you wanna trade anything for that M4A4?
-Nah, It's not up for trade, sorry.
+no problem


----------



## Rickles

which m4 is it?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> which m4 is it?


Radiation Hazard (Minimal Wear)

I had someone who added me recently and asked me for a p250 skin, I had no problem giving him one since i had 3 and they were cheap ones anyways. Plus he was pretty chill about it aswell.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> On another note, the 240hz Eizo monitor is amazing. Went to my friend's house and was playing CG:GO 128-tick ESEA MM with >300 FPS. It's such a huge advantage it's not even funny.


120hz is such an advantage over 60hz.

The 240Hz this isn't actually real though. They pulse the backlight when it refreshes, so it looks smoother. It's only 120hz. Nvidia light boost does the same thing but the colors are really screwy and it doesn't work too well on some monitors.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> On another note, the 240hz Eizo monitor is amazing. Went to my friend's house and was playing CG:GO 128-tick ESEA MM with >300 FPS. It's such a huge advantage it's not even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 120hz is such an advantage over 60hz.
> 
> The 240Hz this isn't actually real though. They pulse the backlight when it refreshes, so it looks smoother. It's only 120hz. Nvidia light boost does the same thing but the colors are really screwy and it doesn't work too well on some monitors.
Click to expand...

120Hz is really good. I bought one of the 144Hz Asus to use when I game for CSGO because my brother has it and my god, it is nice. Also, I quite think there is a difference between 64 and 128-tick. I don't think the hype is as big as some people make it out to believe. Yesterday, I accidentally forgot my autoexec file was deleted and I played on a 128-tick server with 64 up/cmd and people were shooting me before I could see them so that 1 second does make a difference to who gets who.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 120Hz is really good. I bought one of the 144Hz Asus to use when I game for CSGO because my brother has it and my god, it is nice. Also, I quite think there is a difference between 64 and 128-tick. I don't think the hype is as big as some people make it out to believe. Yesterday, I accidentally forgot my autoexec file was deleted and I played on a 128-tick server with 64 up/cmd and people were shooting me before I could see them so that 1 second does make a difference to who gets who.


DM on a good 128 tick, then play community 64 tick, I find a huge difference tween the experiences.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 120Hz is really good. I bought one of the 144Hz Asus to use when I game for CSGO because my brother has it and my god, it is nice. Also, I quite think there is a difference between 64 and 128-tick. I don't think the hype is as big as some people make it out to believe. Yesterday, I accidentally forgot my autoexec file was deleted and I played on a 128-tick server with 64 up/cmd and people were shooting me before I could see them so that 1 second does make a difference to who gets who.
> 
> 
> 
> DM on a good 128 tick, then play community 64 tick, I find a huge difference tween the experiences.
Click to expand...

Exactly, you won't get the same shots in.







I recently played 128 tick on a 10-man and the shots actually reg! For the first time in CSGO.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That probably means that they're improving the servers, since they do get really bad from time to time.
> 
> 128 tick servers are pretty overrated. The difference isn't that much.


I'm not sure if it depends on your config or something but for me the difference between them is huge and clearly noticeable the moment you point your ak to an enemy and start shooting.


----------



## EPiiKK

New patch!
Finally they fixed the lobby mic bs. Now it saves it if its muted, it will stay muted!
Thanks volvo


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> New patch!
> Finally they fixed the lobby mic bs. Now it saves it if its muted, it will stay muted!
> Thanks volvo


Put lobby_voice_chat_enabled 0 in your cfg and it's not activated when you join the lobby either.


----------



## Pwnography

Given up on MM, literally played a guy whos name was ####@triggerbot £5 Paypal

How is that guy not banned


----------



## Ukkooh

Was he even aimbotting?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Was he even aimbotting?


Yes... Like the filthy global elite he was... Filthy gap shots, instant death as soon as you stepped round the corner, no one is that fast.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Yes... Like the filthy global elite he was... Filthy gap shots, instant death as soon as you stepped round the corner, no one is that fast.


Just make sure you reported him. Have you tried leeway or any of the other pug services available in Europe? Would definitely suggest that. One thing I've noticed is that there seems to be more cheaters in Europe than there is in the US. In matchmaking at least.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just make sure you reported him. Have you tried leeway or any of the other pug services available in Europe? Would definitely suggest that. One thing I've noticed is that there seems to be more cheaters in Europe than there is in the US. In matchmaking at least.


I asked that question earlier, i imagine its more accepted in Europe as a practice. At the moment im only playing mix games etc we generally have 5 all the time its just we usually que matchmaking as to be honest its a very good system its just a shame that 50% of games are unwinnable, its not that losing the MMR bothers me (altho being global elite would be nice) its that its a waste of an hour and makes you want to stop playing. A hacker can just taunt you, let you win a couple rounds and a any point just start full on trigger botting and never lose a round.

Sad panda :'(


----------



## daav1d

In almost every game I played last couple of weeks there's guys with brand new accounts. Both in my team and the enemy team. Would not say everyone cheats but it very common. At least togglers how turn it on when they are behind.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> In almost every game I played last couple of weeks there's guys with brand new accounts. Both in my team and the enemy team. Would not say everyone cheats but it very common. At least togglers how turn it on when they are behind.


Agreed, always 80 millers with private steam accounts. One thing ive noticed is that when most of their team is alive (so no one is speccing them) they play really dodgey and get insane shots, however when its down to just them and their entire team is watching them they suddenly become really legit and bad...


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Agreed, always 80 millers with private steam accounts. One thing ive noticed is that when most of their team is alive (so no one is speccing them) they play really dodgey and get insane shots, however when its down to just them and their entire team is watching them they suddenly become really legit and bad...


Yes, and all cheating must have ****ed up the ranking. Almost all Supreme i play against sucks while getting carried by a DMG or Eagle. (With new private accounts....) Usually have one low rank friend with us ~DMG.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Yes, and all cheating must have ****ed up the ranking. Almost all Supreme i play against sucks while getting carried by a DMG or Eagle. (With new private accounts....) Usually have one low rank friend with us ~DMG.


I hate it when i play with people who are AK/Nova ranks, we get matched vs 5 DMG and its impossible to win for 2 reasons. Firstly, each one of their players is better than the rest of my team so they effectively cant pick anywhere and secondly bad players always bait hard and dont know how to rush so ill be the first man out get done and then it all falls apart. I never wanted a second account especially not because i care about losing the MMR but its just so hard to win games


----------



## Swag

I've deranked twice, I've completely stopped playing on my L.Eagle in fear of getting deranked after getting matched with so many hackers while with Kushho and the 3 other people on my team. It's ridiculous, the only thing I look forward to is to lose the next game.


----------



## Swag

Anyone willing to play a game with me?

Still trying to get back into my old groove. It's been 2 weeks since I came back from my hiatus, but I want to start practicing again.







PM me or add JoshiiBear on Steam if you wanna play.


----------



## kiznilian

Ya I can't with a match in Legendary Eagle. I thought I was good at this game but I cannot compete with the aiming these guys do. Not saying cheating but I am nowhere near the HS ratio and Reaction time.


----------



## Rickles

I'll add you if i get on tonight..

think mine is spoon_lazer at the moment.

I also have a few normal skins I'd give to people if they want, all I have are stat traks with the exception of the auto shotty, negev, and knife...

Hopefully I will be in my town house before May.. gotta hire some work done..

The lowest ping I can get is 70 to MM servers and I think it is a huge disadvantage vs the people with a ping of like 12.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I have both of you added already, so maybe sometime today we can play.


----------



## LDV617

Have been playing a lot of Rust recently, but am always looking for groups to queue with.

Steam ID - dutchmaster617
current name - PurpScurp

Look me up, add me, and drop a message with your OCN handle so I can give you a nickname.

Me and my brother are both Nova 4 and we play together often


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

I've been playing since the winter sale, currently Silver Elite Master. I play randomly throughout the day, if you guys want to add me...

Steam ID: andallthingswillend
Profile: Spicy Side


----------



## zemco999

I have started playing this games recently. I think I only have 20 hours. I have a winter offensive crate (gold one) looking for a couple cool skins. I also want to get into competitive, and would love to play with people! Though... I am pretty awful.


----------



## Pwnography

I always headshot people BEFORE they come round walls

We smash this guy 6-0 on T side nuke, he disconnects then comes back and drops like a 40 bomb and turns out hes global elite -.-


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always headshot people BEFORE they come round walls


That's probably just due to the replay not being sync'd to your client.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndAllThingsWillEnd*
> 
> I've been playing since the winter sale, currently Silver Elite Master. I play randomly throughout the day, if you guys want to add me...
> 
> Steam ID: andallthingswillend
> Profile: Spicy Side


added


----------



## PolyMorphist

Since everyone's sharing their respective Steam IDs, here's mine:

Steam ID: IdesofMay
Name: The Ides Of May
Link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/idesofmay/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

^ Also added


----------



## mrsmiles

i wouldnt mind playing with some of you guys as well, ill probably be on most of the night after i go take a shower in a few minutes if anyone want to get together form a 5man and possibly do some competitive.
steam name: mrSmiles !FAIL
steam id: mrsmiles.


----------



## Art Vanelay

lol ESEA broke again.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndAllThingsWillEnd*
> 
> I've been playing since the winter sale, currently Silver Elite Master. I play randomly throughout the day, if you guys want to add me...
> 
> Steam ID: andallthingswillend
> Profile: Spicy Side


Was not about to add you hahaha! Kushho's private server got DDOSed from one of the friends of another player and now even I have to take extra precautions.


----------



## zemco999

Does anyone have a SG 553 skin they don't want?


----------



## DannyT

I have sg553 wave spray if you want it


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/map-data-01/


----------



## DannyT

Lol at De_Aztec for terroists.


----------



## daav1d

Finally got to Supreme...


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol don't particularly care about ranks anymore. Both my accounts are now at LEM because of the hackers and such, and it's really bothersome to attempt to rank up.

Instead I'm going to try and start streaming soon. Got everything setup today, but for the past couple of days, there's been massive packet loss for me which has been really annoying. Anywhere from 5-20% and I keep getting pulled back from various locations and it's so hard to pug/mm/pub.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol don't particularly care about ranks anymore. Both my accounts are now at LEM because of the hackers and such, and it's really bothersome to attempt to rank up.
> 
> Instead I'm going to try and start streaming soon. Got everything setup today, but for the past couple of days, there's been massive packet loss for me which has been really annoying. Anywhere from 5-20% and I keep getting pulled back from various locations and it's so hard to pug/mm/pub.


Yeah first match when I ranked up there was two wallhackers in the enemy team. Got 13 rounds anyway and they accused me for hacking...


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> I have sg553 wave spray if you want it


Yes please!


----------



## daav1d

I have some skins I don't bother to sell, M4A1 and A4, 5-7, autosnipers, P250... list goes on. Can donate to fellow OCN members if someone want.














Will not be at my computer until tomorrow though, you can find my steam name on my profile if you want to add.


----------



## zemco999

Added you on steam ^

My steam name is the same, but it shows up as Cyborg-ninja Jesus (Little joke my buddies and I did. We filled up a whole team with different "Jesus'")


----------



## LazahXD

Been getting into cs go recently, but ive had some sound loop issues. This only happens when alt+tab and change graphical settings. And the occasionally freeze for less then a second, but it really puts me off. This happens in all other source games i have (css, half life 2) but is most prominent in csgo.

I'm really enjoying it so far as alot of it is fairly new to me, as I play alot of battlefield as my main multiplayer fps. Any help will be appreciated







.

Edit: fixed a repeated word


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I have some skins I don't bother to sell, M4A1 and A4, 5-7, autosnipers, P250... list goes on. Can donate to fellow OCN members if someone want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will not be at my computer until tomorrow though, you can find my steam name on my profile if you want to add.


Lol if you could donate that case hardened five seven to me, the first field tested that's already tradeable, that would be awfully nice


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol if you could donate that case hardened five seven to me, the first field tested that's already tradeable, that would be awfully nice


I have a five-seven Kami


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I have a five-seven Kami


I don't like the Kami. Prefer the Candy Apple to it. But one of his casehardened fivesevens has a lot of blue and purple in it, which is why I like it. Looks nice at high shaders. Thanks though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Im currently collecting the orange camos just cause its orange, lol.

I think Im only one short though, which is the MP7 Orange Peel.


----------



## zemco999

I have an mp9 orange peel


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I have an mp9 orange peel


I've already got one of those, thanks for the offer though (if that's what it was.)


----------



## zemco999

np


----------



## Swag

Anyone want to copy and paste their autoexec file in here?

I made my own and even added all the codes to disable the help popups and they still pop up in game... It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone want to copy and paste their autoexec file in here?
> 
> I made my own and even added all the codes to disable the help popups and they still pop up in game... It's getting ridiculous.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


//  ______________
// |  VIEWMODEL   |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

viewmodel_presetpos "3"

//  ______________
// |     BOB      |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_bob_lower_amt "0"
cl_bobamt_lat "0.4"
cl_bobamt_vert "0.25"
cl_bobcycle "0.98"
cl_viewmodel_shift_left_amt "0"
cl_viewmodel_shift_right_amt "0"

//  ______________
// |     HUD      |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

hud_scaling ".95"

//  ______________
// |    Sound     |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

snd_mixahead "0.05"
dsp_enhance_stereo 1 
snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
voice_mixer_volume 1

//  ______________
// |     Video    |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

mat_queue_priority 2

//  ______________
// |     Rates    |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_cmdrate "128"
cl_updaterate "128"
rate "128000"
cl_interp "0"
cl_interp_ratio "1"
fps_max 999
fps_max_menu 0

//  ______________
// |  Crosshair   |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_fixedcrosshairgap "7"
cl_crosshair_drawoutline "1"
cl_crosshair_outlinethickness "1"
cl_crosshairalpha "255"
cl_crosshaircolor "4"
cl_crosshaircolor_b "255"
cl_crosshaircolor_g "0"
cl_crosshaircolor_r "255"
cl_crosshairdot "0"
cl_crosshairgap "0"
cl_crosshairscale "0"
cl_crosshairsize "3"
cl_crosshairstyle "4"
cl_crosshairthickness ".5"
cl_crosshairusealpha "1"
//cl_crosshairstyle 1
m_rawinput "1"
m_mouseaccel1 "0"
m_mouseaccel2 "0"
m_customaccel "0"
m_mousespeed "1"
m_customaccel_exponent "1"
m_customaccel_max "0"
m_customaccel_scale "0"

//  ______________
// |     Radar    |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_radar_always_centered 1
cl_radar_icon_scale_min 1 
cl_radar_scale .4 
cl_radar_rotate 1

//  ______________
// |   BUY BINDS  |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

bind "KP_PGUP" "buy hegrenade"
bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy vest"
bind "KP_5" "buy vesthelm"
bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy smokegrenade"
bind "KP_END" "buy m4a1; buy ak47"
bind "KP_HOME" "buy m4a1 1"
bind "KP_DOWNARROW" "buy molotov; buy incgrenade"
bind "KP_PGDN" "buy deagle"
bind "KP_MINUS" "buy defuser"
bind "KP_PLUS" "buy flashbang"
bind "kp_slash" "buy awp"
bind "F" "use weapon_smokegrenade"
bind "MOUSE5" "use weapon_flashbang"
bind "MOUSE3" "use weapon_hegrenade"
bind "-" "net_graph 1"
bind "=" "net_graph 0"

//  ______________
// | CUSTOM BINDS |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

unbind mwheelup
bind mwheeldown "+jump"
bind space "+jump"
bind "o" "say .noclip"
bind "i" "say .d0w0rk ; say .gaben"
bind "9" "incrementvar volume 0 1 0.05"
bind "8" "incrementvar volume 0 1 -0.05"

//  _______________
// |      MISC     |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

r_dynamic "0"
r_drawtracers_firstperson "1"
cl_autowepswitch "0"
hud_showtargetid "1"
cl_autohelp "0"
cl_showhelp "0"
cl_downloadfilter "nosounds"
spec_show_xray "1"
cl_teamid_overhead_name_alpha "255"
ui_steam_overlay_notification_position "bottomright"
player_nevershow_communityservermessage "1"
snd_music_selection "0"
host_writeconfig

clear
echo "***************************"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo " ___________________________ "
echo "|dmasteR CSGO Config loaded |"
echo " ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ "
echo " ___________________________ "
echo "|dmasteR CSGO Config loaded |"
echo " ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ "
echo " ___________________________ "
echo "|dmasteR CSGO Config loaded |"
echo " ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ "
echo "***************************"




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazahXD*
> 
> Been getting into cs go recently, but ive had some sound loop issues. This only happens when alt+tab and change graphical settings. And the occasionally freeze for less then a second, but it really puts me off. This happens in all other source games i have (css, half life 2) but is most prominent in csgo.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it so far as alot of it is fairly new to me, as I play alot of battlefield as my main multiplayer fps. Any help will be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: fixed a repeated word


Are you running a sound card? If so which sound card?


----------



## Rickles

Spoiler: RICKLES CFG



// Autoexec by: Rickles
// updated: 1/25/2014
// These should mostly work and also contain my buy binds

Clear

// _______________
// | Rates |
// ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

rate "80000"
cl_cmdrate "128"
cl_updaterate "128"
cl_interp_ratio "1"
cl_interp "0"
cl_lagcompensation "1"
cl_predict "1"
cl_predictweapons "1"

echo "Rate Settings loaded"

// _______________
// | NET |
// ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

fps_max "300"
net_graph "1"
net_allow_multicast "1"
net_graphheight "100"
net_graphmsecs "400"
net_graphpos "2"
net_graphproportionalfont "0"
net_graphshowinterp "1"
net_graphshowlatency "1"
net_graphsolid "1"
net_graphtext "1"
net_maxroutable "1200"
net_scale "5"
net_steamcnx_allowrelay "1"

echo "Net Settings loaded"

// _______________
// | Mouse |
// ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

m_mousespeed "0"
m_customaccel "0"
m_customaccel_exponent "0"
m_customaccel_max "0"
m_customaccel_scale "0.00
m_rawinput "0"
sensitivity "1.19"
zoom_sensitivity_ratio_mouse "0.80"

echo "Mouse Settings loaded"

// _______________
// | Crosshair |
// ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_crosshairalpha "200"
cl_crosshaircolor "1"
cl_crosshaircolor_b "50"
cl_crosshaircolor_r "50"
cl_crosshaircolor_g "250"
cl_crosshairdot "1"
cl_crosshairgap "5"
cl_crosshairsize "5"
cl_crosshairstyle "4"
cl_crosshairusealpha "1"
cl_crosshairthickness ".25"
cl_fixedcrosshairgap "4"
cl_crosshair_outline "0"
cl_crosshair_outline_draw "1"

echo "Crosshair Settings loaded"

// _______________
// | Models |
// ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

viewmodel_fov "65"
viewmodel_offset_x "2"
viewmodel_offset_y "2"
viewmodel_offset_z "-2"
viewmodel_presetpos "1"

echo "Model Settings loaded"

// _______________
// | SOUND |
// ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

volume "1"
snd_musicvolume "0"

echo "Sound Settings loaded"

// _______________
// | other |
// ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

bind "kp_end" "buy vesthelm"
bind "kp_downarrow" "buy p250"
bind "kp_pgdn" "buy flashbang; buy flashbang; buy smokegrenade; buy hegrenade; buy defuser"
bind "kp_leftarrow" "buy m4a1; buy ak47"
bind "kp_5" "buy awp"
bind "kp_rightarrow" "buy p90"
bind "kp_home" "buy galilar; buy famas"
bind "kp_uparrow" "buy ssg08"
bind "kp_pgup" "buy bizon"
bind "kp_minus" "buy deagle"
bind "mouse3" "say stattrak +1!"
cl_disablefreezecam "1"
cl_righthand "1"
cl_autowepswitch "0"
cl_downloadfilter "all"
con_enable "1"
hud_scaling "1"

echo "Other Settings loaded"



I should probably put my buys in there own section.


----------



## Aventadoor

Last 2 competitive matches have been utterly **** for me....
People in the team just talking trash with each other and vote kicking for the lolz.
I mean... get out of competitive if u wanna fool around.
The beauty of playing on saturdays?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Last 2 competitive matches have been utterly **** for me....
> People in the team just talking trash with each other and vote kicking for the lolz.
> I mean... get out of competitive if u wanna fool around.
> The beauty of playing on saturdays?


Played one earlier, no issues at all. I do seem to see this in the lower ranks more often though where people will try and kick each other for the lulz. At least that's my experience when I played my 10 MM before I got a rank on my Alt account.


----------



## Swag

Thanks a lot guys, I'll be editting some of those to fit my preference but I just needed something that actually works because the one I have is being a ******....


----------



## zemco999

you could send em here


----------



## inevitable7

i only have like 20 items in my csgo inventory but it's saying my inventory is full now...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inevitable7*
> 
> i only have like 20 items in my csgo inventory but it's saying my inventory is full now...


yeah..something isn't right.

I have over 100 and I've never had that message before.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inevitable7*
> 
> i only have like 20 items in my csgo inventory but it's saying my inventory is full now...


Known issue for everyone. Valve disabled the CS:GO Market for the time being, they're fixing the Stattrak CS:GO Key and weapon case issue. People are name tagging and bugging out the system to scam people.

This is to stop people from being scammed until the issue is fixed.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1w55kt/to_everyone_with_market_questions_or_errors/%5B/URL

yeah..something isn't right.

I have over 100 and I've never had that message before.[/QUOTE]

There's no limit on your inventory as far as I know. I have 182 items in my inventory....Just for CS:GO. 100+ for Steam, 90 in TF2, etc etc


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> yeah..something isn't right.
> 
> I have over 100 and I've never had that message before.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no limit on your inventory as far as I know. I have 182 items in my inventory....Just for CS:GO. 100+ for Steam, 90 in TF2, etc etc
Click to expand...

There is however, a limit on your TF2 and Dota 2 inventory.

I believe for TF2 the max is 500 and the only way to increase it is to buy a backpack extender, which will extend it by 200. Costs about $10 though iirc.

As for Dota 2, the max is 720, pretty sure you can extend it but Im not sure how.


----------



## Bboy500

Finally saved up enough Steam Wallet to get a Knife! Now I have every weapon In-Game skinned, all good looking skins imo. Next thing for me to do.. StaTraking all the guns.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=221198622
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=221195695

Also this game is really CPU heavy. Raising my MSAA from 0x to 4x Only lowered my FPS by 3. And I have a GTS 250.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Finally saved up enough Steam Wallet to get a Knife! Now I have every weapon In-Game skinned, all good looking skins imo. Next thing for me to do.. StaTraking all the guns.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=221198622
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=221195695
> 
> Also this game is really CPU heavy. Raising my MSAA from 0x to 4x Only lowered my FPS by 3. And I have a GTS 250.


Well, 4 fps down to 1 is a pretty big drop


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Finally saved up enough Steam Wallet to get a Knife! Now I have every weapon In-Game skinned, all good looking skins imo. Next thing for me to do.. StaTraking all the guns.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=221198622
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=221195695
> 
> Also this game is really CPU heavy. Raising my MSAA from 0x to 4x Only lowered my FPS by 3. And I have a GTS 250.


Nice knife!


----------



## tuffy12345

I can't believe how much knife skins are. Why would people spend that much money on a skin in a game? Maybe like $10, but yeesh, that's more than I spent on the damn game. I know one person with a fancy knife, and the only reason he got that was because he opened a $300 skin in the winter box, sold that and bought the knife. But still...how could you not just take the money?


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> I can't believe how much knife skins are. Why would people spend that much money on a skin in a game? Maybe like $10, but yeesh, that's more than I spent on the damn game. I know one person with a fancy knife, and the only reason he got that was because he opened a $300 skin in the winter box, sold that and bought the knife. But still...how could you not just take the money?


its actually _cheaper_ to buy them than to buy keys/cases and pray for a drop. I face palm when ever i see a knife under a 100 bucks.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> I can't believe how much knife skins are. Why would people spend that much money on a skin in a game? Maybe like $10, but yeesh, that's more than I spent on the damn game. I know one person with a fancy knife, and the only reason he got that was because he opened a $300 skin in the winter box, sold that and bought the knife. But still...how could you not just take the money?


People are willing to spend money on a game they enjoy. Counter-Strike isn't a game where people play for a year and another one comes out and they move to it. It's a game where people are willing to spend 10+ years playing because it's a good game fundamentally for many.

Not to mention, knife skin value stays pretty steady. So when they want to re-sell the knife back into Steam Wallet they can, and they'll hardly lose any money.

Plus a lot of the knife skins are just so sexy....


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, 4 fps down to 1 is a pretty big drop


Actually running this on 1680x1050 (Native res for me) with a Combo of High/Low/High/Low Settings.

Went from 74 fps down to 71 fps enabling MSAA from 0x - 4x. That just shows how much of even a GTS 250 went unused... My Q6600 is really holding me back in CS:GO. And CS:GO is stupid CPU intensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *People are willing to spend money on a game they enjoy. Counter-Strike isn't a game where people play for a year and another one comes out and they move to it. It's a game where people are willing to spend 10+ years playing because it's a good game fundamentally for many.*
> 
> Not to mention, knife skin value stays pretty steady. So when they want to re-sell the knife back into Steam Wallet they can, and they'll hardly lose any money.
> 
> Plus a lot of the knife skins are just so sexy....


This is why I got one







I was saving up by selling skins and crates for a couple of months now, helped speed up the process by adding in some $5.00 here and there but overall it came from in-game stuff.

I don't mind spending the money on a knife because I love CS:GO and will be playing it for years to come, its a goal I set for myself and finally achieved. I could of spent that money to buy other games... but if I am just going to keep playing CS anyway, what's the point?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Actually running this on 1680x1050 (Native res for me) with a Combo of High/Low/High/Low Settings.
> 
> Went from 74 fps down to 71 fps enabling MSAA from 0x - 4x. That just shows how much of even a GTS 250 went unused... My Q6600 is really holding me back in CS:GO. And CS:GO is stupid CPU intensive.


Ouch, I would honestly lower your settings and possibly the resolution as well. The difference between playing at 70fps and 100+ is pretty enormous.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ouch, I would honestly lower your settings and possibly the resolution as well. The difference between playing at 70fps and 100+ is pretty enormous.


Already tried.

I get a whopping 80-85 fps on 1024x768 with all low.

I personally prefer playing a good looking game at 71 fps average (5 v 5) then a really ugly looking game at 80-85 FPS with really low res. The tradeoff isn't good enough for me to switch.

Again, this goes back to my point of my CPU being the huge bottleneck. My GPU is able to handle this game just fine it seems, I'm not sure what the CPU handles exactly, but changing graphic settings has very little effect on the overall FPS on my PC.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Already tried.
> 
> I get a whopping 80-85 fps on 1024x768 with all low.
> 
> I personally prefer playing a good looking game at 71 fps average (5 v 5) then a really ugly looking game at 80-85 FPS with really low res. The tradeoff isn't good enough for me to switch.
> 
> Again, this goes back to my point of my CPU being the huge bottleneck. My GPU is able to handle this game just fine it seems, I'm not sure what the CPU handles exactly, but changing graphic settings has very little effect on the overall FPS on my PC.


Very odd. My buddy was running a Q6600 with a 7850 and could achieve over 100fps (1024 x 768). If that's the case for you, then I would obviously stick with a better looking game at a very minor fps loss.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Very odd. My buddy was running a Q6600 with a 7850 and could achieve over 100fps (1024 x 768). If that's the case for you, then I would obviously stick with a better looking game at a very minor fps loss.


Couple of things to keep in mind with me.

1. I have some random Dell motherboard (I did not buy this PC, so I had no say in it.) that probably isn't very good. Also will not allow me to overclock my CPU, I have tried too many times now.
2. My Q6600 is at 2.4 Ghz. There are Q6600's that run faster.
3. I am still stuck with DDR2 Ram (If that even factors into this at all?) as my mobo does not support DDR3.

I would bet your friends computer is overall better than mine. I was planning on buying a whole new PC when the 700 series Nvidia cards came out, but decided that I can keep waiting a bit longer. Most games I currently play do not require Beefy PC's.


----------



## Rickles

I mean, I have spent around $500 or so on GO last year, which is right around my normal video game budget for a year. I did this because I didn't buy any other FPS games, and I didn't have an active recurring MMO sub (which is something I have had for the last ~10 years or so). I also didn't buy any console games.

Also, the majority of that money went into cases containing the ever so lovely FAMAS doomkitty.

Looking back, I probably would have been right about even if I had just bought all the guns I wanted, but unboxing a knife and a couple $40-60 stattraks really helped.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I use a HP laptop (like Bboy, I had no say in it), and I can run 1024x768 at the lowest settings with about 60-70FPS, which drops at the beginning of the match because of all the smokes. Even if I bought a 120hz monitor, I wouldn't be able to harness its full advantage. I need to upgrade...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

GeT_RiGhT posted this on facebook today. Gotta say I was pretty amused by it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LDV617

>< that's a great list. I can't wait to get out of that "You know the basics of the game"


----------



## Ukkooh

Seems to be right as i used to be above average before and now after my long break i'm back to getting used to it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So I decided I would start streaming. Been doing it all day today. A nice 720p 1.5mbps stream. Complete with music and entertaining Indians in Teamspeak. Link is in my Steam Profile, which is linked on my OCN profile. I know it's shameless, but yeah.

Oh also got the 5-7 from daav1d. Awfully nice of him


----------



## Rickles

Seems like I fluctuate between average and good, which is kinda nice that I rarely encounter hackers.









4 more months of wimax... can't wait to get on cable....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

right now Im on the "above average" rank.

I honestly want to stay at that rank or stay at 1-2 ranks lower.


----------



## Rickles

Same, as fun as it is to get 1 ak'd by the goods, I prefer to at least have a chance...


----------



## Ukkooh

"Owning noobs really doesn't enhance your ability, so to make any noticeable improvement, you should theoretically be losing the majority of the time."

Rickles: an inspirational quote just for you.


----------



## Aventadoor

1 thing ive noticed when playing at my current rank, Gold Nova III, is that its alot of pre-firing, and it also seems that its a must to do duo the fact that you really notice the 64 tick....


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> "Owning noobs really doesn't enhance your ability, so to make any noticeable improvement, you should theoretically be losing the majority of the time."
> 
> Rickles: an inspirational quote just for you.


LOL, but when you are way ahead you can use the fun guns.










We were up 15-4 playing CT on nuke and we did knife only for 6 rounds.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 1 thing ive noticed when playing at my current rank, Gold Nova III, is that its alot of pre-firing, and it also seems that its a must to do duo the fact that you really notice the 64 tick....


Pre-firing certainly can help, but the biggest thing that people do poorly in those brackets (which I and my friends play in a lot) is they ignore sound, and mostly due to the fact that they only have one speed and that is run like, and make as much noise as, a banshee.

I have a ton of 3k and 4ks from pushing mid on T side (dust2 (is there another map in this game...)) and waiting and listening for them to rotate to b.

You can also get a lot of good hackusations this way.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 4 more months of wimax... can't wait to get on cable....


I've been waiting for awhile with no progress as everyone I live with is SLOW as hell. Its been decided we're going to go for 25 down as that will be good enough for our needs. The first problem is that the coax cables might be too old(although they did work for HDTV absolutely fine) and will have to be replaced in the spring. IMO I think they'll be fine. Now I am just waiting for everyone to god damn give me the money and such so we can go ahead and order. I am sick of 4g. Too much jitter. I don't even play much anymore and if I do its some sort of dm and maybe the occasional pug.

Just curious but do any of you know anything about cables(specifically coax) and if those cables from the mid 80's are the same ones used today. As in will they most likely work with modern internet? Thanks.


----------



## DizzlePro

i got ranked up, im now a Gold Nova 1

this game got real close at near the end, & i reached 40 frags



also can someone pinpoint parts where i can improve?

heres my demo

*steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-f4GxQ-6w78f-DTrtt-3FFKj-UUFyO*

add me http://steamcommunity.com/id/Th3Dizzler/


----------



## LDV617

Grats!! Get_Right no longer considers you to be ******ed!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Grats!! Get_Right no longer considers you to be ******ed!


I think you need to read it again.

He moved up from "You can't play, but atleast you're not ******ed" to "not THAT bad"


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> GeT_RiGhT posted this on facebook today. Gotta say I was pretty amused by it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So I'm "Above Average"? I sure don't feel like it.

Anyways, this is depressing, it's true that a majority of the people Eagle and up are cheaters? How am I supposed to get better when I'm playing against cheaters


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> So I'm "Above Average"? I sure don't feel like it.
> 
> Anyways, this is depressing, it's true that a majority of the people Eagle and up are cheaters? How am I supposed to get better when I'm playing against cheaters


It's not true. I'm Supreme Master First Class/Global Elite depending on who I play and who I play with on both accounts. Sure there are more cheaters, but starting since last week, there's been practically no cheaters....


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> So I'm "Above Average"? I sure don't feel like it.
> 
> Anyways, this is depressing, it's true that a majority of the people Eagle and up are cheaters? How am I supposed to get better when I'm playing against cheaters


No, but you probly get one every 3/5 games or something. Whereas i dont think ive ever seen one at lower ranks.


----------



## minimindy21

Sad but yes, eagle and up is cheat heaven... But it's counter strike, a wallhack doesnt make your aim perfect and with a decent team you can deff win.
I'm not saying it's only cheats, there are many eagles and up that are legit.
I've played almost 3000 hours csgo, and reaching eagle 2 or higher requires a decent team or cheats

VAC is a terrible AC, but honestly every AC is bad. The fact that VAC delays the bans on purpose is pretty dumb if you put csgo on sale
It takes some skill to spot a cheater, Overwatch is a total joke and only catches the obvious aimbotters
Atleast it's something but Valve really needs to step up because this is ruining the experience of a lot of players

But nowadays everybody calls you a cheater when you play decent, so I understand if you people think I'm just a frustrated noob








A lot of pro players have been caught cheating, google is your best friend if you like to know who.
Only LAN is fun because it's almost impossible to cheat

See it like this, for every banned player there are 5 cheaters that didnt get banned
I stopped playing a few months ago (not because of cheaters) and had a great time, thinking of starting again now I typed all of this.
Trust me, just practice and have fun with fun people and you can cope with the cheaters... it's not as bad as I describe


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> GeT_RiGhT posted this on facebook today. Gotta say I was pretty amused by it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm "Above Average"? I sure don't feel like it.
> 
> Anyways, this is depressing, it's true that a majority of the people Eagle and up are cheaters? How am I supposed to get better when I'm playing against cheaters
Click to expand...

For the most part the chart it just a joke, don't take it too seriously


----------



## gotskil

I'm over 50 wins now and I've been stuck at Silver IV since I started playing the game.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's not true. I'm Supreme Master First Class/Global Elite depending on who I play and who I play with on both accounts. Sure there are more cheaters, but starting since last week, there's been practically no cheaters....


Really? Not too long ago, you said you played 4 games and 3 had cheaters. lol

I guess new VAC is pretty effective then.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Really? Not too long ago, you said you played 4 games and 3 had cheaters. lol
> 
> I guess new VAC is pretty effective then.


Been awhile now. Most people have been overwatched now, or been VAC banned. At least the ones on the new accounts!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> I'm over 50 wins now and I've been stuck at Silver IV since I started playing the game.


Patience, practise. I started gold nova and was stuck there for the longest time, eventually i started rising, ive reached master guardian.(although im gold nova master now).


----------



## kiznilian

Love the idea on Reddit where valve should spawn invisible hitboxes or 'NPCs' to **** with Aimbots/Wallers. I know hackers would get around it but seeing the first slew of people getting caught with their aim wigging out would be hilarious.


----------



## Aventadoor

Just had my best round as Gold Nova III!
27 Wins now







idk where I find my losses, but I asume its around 5-8.


----------



## Ukkooh

Got back to AK today. My goal is to get back to AK2 next week.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Love the idea on Reddit where valve should spawn invisible hitboxes or 'NPCs' to **** with Aimbots/Wallers. I know hackers would get around it but seeing the first slew of people getting caught with their aim wigging out would be hilarious.


Not sure if I'm too tired but imagining this made me LOL.


----------



## kiznilian

Just think, what if they spawned random invisible bots to run around. See people trying to find the right players or pre-firing randomly. Maybe spawn an invisible bot that follows each player.


----------



## BreakDown

I hava a complicated question for anyone who has/had friends come to play CSGO without any CS knowledge, new players (or teh noobs).
Two of my friends bought CS and are playing with me, they are both very bad, its a miracle if they kill ten people between both of them in a regular match. What should they try to improve first? and how can i help them?


----------



## Ukkooh

Well these tips helped my mates a lil bit when they bought cs:
1. Move your crosshair down when spraying....
2. Even though you shouldn't spray at all
3. Don't move when shooting.


----------



## kiznilian

Check this guys youtube site. He has videos on AK recoil mangement which i found helpful.

http://www.youtube.com/user/CurseCS/videos


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I hava a complicated question for anyone who has/had friends come to play CSGO without any CS knowledge, new players (or teh noobs).
> Two of my friends bought CS and are playing with me, they are both very bad, its a miracle if they kill ten people between both of them in a regular match. What should they try to improve first? and how can i help them?


IMO have them play deathmatch until their K ratio goes up a bit.

Playing classic mode won't be any fun for them if they are spending the majority of the time dead.

You could also have them watch some of the dreamhack matches, that way they can learn how the pros do it, where they flash, etc.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Hey guys!

New to OCN but have been lurking for a while.

I saw that people where sharing steam ids so why not!

Steam ID: ninjo_o
Steam username: Bastard Wolf

I'm from French Polynesia so we may not be able to play but whatever... I want more friends! haha

Good day to all!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> IMO have them play deathmatch until their K ratio goes up a bit.
> 
> Playing classic mode won't be any fun for them if they are spending the majority of the time dead.
> 
> You could also have them watch some of the dreamhack matches, that way they can learn how the pros do it, where they flash, etc.


Play DM to practice KDR. - Big help for any player, I had played CS for years before GO (Xbox port, Source, couple matches of CZ) but almost NO deathmatch. I was a good shot in GO, and was able to get a few stars pretty quickly after buying the game, however DM helped my game SO much and now I am highest rank AK.

Watching competitive play will help them UNDERSTAND the game, which is arguably more important than a good shot. People with bad shots can still rank up if they understand the game, but someone with a good shot will definitely be held back at a certain point if they cannot understand the game.

Just my 2cents,

+1 to Rickles


----------



## Sikkamore

I'm selling all my skins. I don't play this game enough and I want an extra game haha.


----------



## LDV617

Sikk you got any rare AKs?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Sikk you got any rare AKs?


\

Just a Case Hardened Field Tested


----------



## LDV617

I think you added me on steam already, name is PurpScurp, lmk what you would like for it.

Would also trade a copy of Sanctum 2 for it :3


----------



## Rickles

So I caved and got a g400s and I like it much more than my Savu..

why did I ever leave you (mx518 and g5 are in my past)










1,115 score in death match... dat ak > bots


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> Sad but yes, eagle and up is cheat heaven... But it's counter strike, a wallhack doesnt make your aim perfect and with a decent team you can deff win.
> I'm not saying it's only cheats, there are many eagles and up that are legit.
> I've played almost 3000 hours csgo, and reaching eagle 2 or higher requires a decent team or cheats
> 
> VAC is a terrible AC, but honestly every AC is bad. The fact that VAC delays the bans on purpose is pretty dumb if you put csgo on sale
> It takes some skill to spot a cheater, Overwatch is a total joke and only catches the obvious aimbotters
> Atleast it's something but Valve really needs to step up because this is ruining the experience of a lot of players
> 
> But nowadays everybody calls you a cheater when you play decent, so I understand if you people think I'm just a frustrated noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of pro players have been caught cheating, google is your best friend if you like to know who.
> Only LAN is fun because it's almost impossible to cheat
> 
> See it like this, for every banned player there are 5 cheaters that didnt get banned
> I stopped playing a few months ago (not because of cheaters) and had a great time, thinking of starting again now I typed all of this.
> Trust me, just practice and have fun with fun people and you can cope with the cheaters... it's not as bad as I describe


it doesnt take skill to spot a cheater just alot of hours of game time. The easiest way to spot a hacker is their score. Did they suddenly develop amazing aim 2nd half in a tied or losing game? 9/10 they toggled.


----------



## Swag

Valve has got to get their game on.

I just got DDOSed and I kept reconnecting to the match and for 3 minutes, I get a "Failed to Connect to match" and then I get a 2 hours cooldown...


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> it doesnt take skill to spot a cheater just alot of hours of game time. The easiest way to spot a hacker is their score. Did they suddenly develop amazing aim 2nd half in a tied or losing game? 9/10 they toggled.


That is completely wrong and if you base cheats on that, you're one of the annoying people who scream hacker too much. The fact you claim spotting a hacker is easy says that already though. Along with the fact that you apparently don't understand why someone might have a good score one half but not the other says you don't know CS on a fundamental level. Understand the game before accusing others


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> it doesnt take skill to spot a cheater just alot of hours of game time. The easiest way to spot a hacker is their score. Did they suddenly develop amazing aim 2nd half in a tied or losing game? 9/10 they toggled.


Then I'd be an amazing cheater. Sometimes I don't have a good CT half, but once I get an AK in hand, I start destroying the opposition. Spotting hackers comes with a lot of gameplay time. Sometimes, even regular players have hacklike shots. For example, A rounding the corner gets a 1 bullet shot on a shotgunner B. Doesn't necessarily means hacks; just means that he may have gotten a reaction shot. There are players I know who blow major nuts with rifles, but can awp really well. Granted, those guys are d2 hoes, but you get the point. There are also players who have insane reaction times unlike me. I'm old and sadly don't have the reaction times I used to. Doesn't mean they hack. There are also cases where people take a lucky guess when trying to find someone and they luck out. As for me, finding someone is really simple because I actually apply logic, like most of the people on teams, to weed out areas he could've been and areas he hasn't been to yet.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> it doesnt take skill to spot a cheater just alot of hours of game time. The easiest way to spot a hacker is their score. Did they suddenly develop amazing aim 2nd half in a tied or losing game? 9/10 they toggled.


Am I a hacker if I win Nuke from 14-1 situation once I get to the CT side? The ct side in that map is so much easier that it is ridiculous.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> it doesnt take skill to spot a cheater just alot of hours of game time. The easiest way to spot a hacker is their score. Did they suddenly develop amazing aim 2nd half in a tied or losing game? 9/10 they toggled.


This is why I hate doing overwatch... I have watched 10 matches and 1 has been a hacker... the rest is people getting 1 AK'd that you can hear coming from a mile away...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> That is completely wrong and if you base cheats on that, you're one of the annoying people who scream hacker too much. The fact you claim spotting a hacker is easy says that already though. Along with the fact that you apparently don't understand why someone might have a good score one half but not the other says you don't know CS on a fundamental level. Understand the game before accusing others


Just the other night, my friend started 0-15 and he ended up positive, granted he had quite a few assist in the first half.. but stuff like this happens mostly based on the team. If you have 4 people baiting you chances are you won't have a stellar T half.


----------



## Pwnography

This game i just played. Enemy team thought my mate was hacking so the 81 miller on there team relogs and toggles on

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-YqNDW-KLjZZ-42uP7-cBD9M-XOZtO

They refuse to kick him cos they believed req was cheating...

This community


----------



## Bastard Wolf

L33t community !

On a side note LoL and dota 2 communities are not much better imo.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> L33t community !
> 
> On a side note LoL and dota 2 communities are not much better imo.


No hacks tho, i dont mind *******s as long as they cant pay £3.50 and ruin my game.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> L33t community !
> 
> On a side note LoL and dota 2 communities are not much better imo.


I've never heard of a lol or dota 2 match where they are getting their asses kicked for the first 10 minutes and then starting to sing good time by owl city together and ending up winning the match. Cs:go community is better purely for the lols it offers here and there. Yes that happened to me in competitive today.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Sure hackers ruin games easily.
I don't even see what's "fun" about it. Your true skill is what matters the most, especially in competitive games like CS. I guess they like to show off their "legit" Global / Legendary ranks.


----------



## LDV617

vs






NiP -> beer geeks who play CS:GO really really really well

Team Curse (LoL team) -> bunch of nerds


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I've never heard of a lol or dota 2 match where they are getting their asses kicked for the first 10 minutes and then starting to sing good time by owl city together and ending up winning the match. Cs:go community is better purely for the lols it offers here and there. Yes that happened to me in competitive today.


haha yeah, never head of that either.

The rage is strong when playing ranked games in Mobas!


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> That is completely wrong and if you base cheats on that, you're one of the annoying people who scream hacker too much. The fact you claim spotting a hacker is easy says that already though. Along with the fact that you apparently don't understand why someone might have a good score one half but not the other says you don't know CS on a fundamental level. Understand the game before accusing others


lol. Ive got 1.6k hours in CSGO all within the AK to Double AK range. I understand the game fine and the skill level of players and their inconsistencies in this range. Just because you may be oblivious when you are getting hacked doesnt mean i am.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> lol. Ive got 1.6k hours in CSGO all within the AK to Double AK range. I understand the game fine and the skill level of players and their inconsistencies in this range. Just because you may be oblivious when you are getting hacked doesnt mean i am.


Global Elite/Supreme Master First Class, and I honestly don't see that many cheaters in the US besides during the sales. I've played roughly 15 games in the last week or so, and have seen no cheaters.

Inconsistency happens at all ranges. It's MatchMaking at 64 tick, and you're pugging. There's gonna be inconsistency regardless of the rank. I've gone 0-6/0-7 before and then end up with around 35 frags at the end of the game. It happens, and i'm immediately called a cheater.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Global Elite/Supreme Master First Class, and I honestly don't see that many cheaters in the US besides during the sales. I've played roughly 15 games in the last week or so, and have seen no cheaters.
> 
> Inconsistency happens at all ranges. It's MatchMaking at 64 tick, and you're pugging. There's gonna be inconsistency regardless of the rank. I've gone 0-6/0-7 before and then end up with around 35 frags at the end of the game. It happens, and i'm immediately called a cheater.


Stop toggling DmasteR.

We know you do it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pwnography

What kind of FPS do you guys normally get? Cant help but feel that the 120-200 i get on a 25 man deathmatch d2 is low. Got my i5 @ 5ghz. Also occasionally after a while of playing my game becomes unplayable. Super low fps just from shooting etc.


----------



## LDV617

I'd try playing on stock CPU settings and see if you get better FPS.

You shouldn't get FPS dips and the game should never be unplayable. I would assume maybe the OC is not 99.99% stable (no such thing as 100%).

If you still have the same fps behavior at stock, then I would look into RAM, GPU, or possible OS issues. But you should be getting ~150+ fps consistently with that rig, no question.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I'd try playing on stock CPU settings and see if you get better FPS.
> 
> You shouldn't get FPS dips and the game should never be unplayable. I would assume maybe the OC is not 99.99% stable (no such thing as 100%).
> 
> If you still have the same fps behavior at stock, then I would look into RAM, GPU, or possible OS issues. But you should be getting ~150+ fps consistently with that rig, no question.


Does it maybe not like SLI? my OC is prime95 stable, guess i could try running it stock. i do get 150+ pretty much all the time during games except those drops after 3 hours of having the game open or something, however just thought id be sitting at like 500 since i run the game at 720p with low settings (bar shader details etc.) and FXAA only


----------



## LDV617

Yea with those settings you should be getting 200+ for sure. I definitely suggest trying stock CPU settings.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Does it maybe not like SLI? my OC is prime95 stable, guess i could try running it stock. i do get 150+ pretty much all the time during games except those drops after 3 hours of having the game open or something, however just thought id be sitting at like 500 since i run the game at 720p with low settings (bar shader details etc.) and FXAA only


Off topic but whatever... XD
I advise to turn off FXAA, things get blurry imo.

Another off topic:

Anybody trading a M9 bayonet crimson web?
Willing to trade for a karambit.
Both knives animations are neat.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Off topic but whatever... XD
> I advise to turn off FXAA, things get blurry imo.
> 
> Another off topic:
> 
> Anybody trading a M9 bayonet crimson web?
> Willing to trade for a karambit.
> Both knives animations are neat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Off topic but whatever... XD
> I advise to turn off FXAA, things get blurry imo.
> 
> Another off topic:
> 
> Anybody trading a M9 bayonet crimson web?
> Willing to trade for a karambit.
> Both knives animations are neat.


Was under the understanding that everyone was rocking the FXAA these days


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Was under the understanding that everyone was rocking the FXAA these days


Might need to check this out since I haven't changed my settings for a while but I recon that the game was less blurry without FXAA.
MSAA x4 was fine though.
Visibility > Image quality


----------



## TheYonderGod

Clips from yesterday:




Dat Pro-90







We were playing 4v5 so I decided to improvise - just rush with a P90 and when (if) I died I could control the bot. I got 2 aces and a nice 4k/almost ace that game.

On the topic of hackers, there was one on my team in a game yesterday. He was calling out exact locations of every enemy without possibly knowing, and showed off his "rage mode", killing someone randomly across the map from T spawn. My team was laughing about it and abusing his callouts and didn't want to vote-kick him







So I just had them vote kick me.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Clips from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Pro-90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were playing 4v5 so I decided to improvise - just rush with a P90 and when (if) I died I could control the bot. I got 2 aces and a nice 4k/almost ace that game.
> 
> On the topic of hackers, there was one on my team in a game yesterday. He was calling out exact locations of every enemy without possibly knowing, and showed off his "rage mode", killing someone randomly across the map from T spawn. My team was laughing about it and abusing his callouts and didn't want to vote-kick him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just had them vote kick me.


Nice P90!

Also, always play with at least one friend so you don't get vote kicked. haha


----------



## tuffy12345

This is CS:GO related, right? My fiance ordered me the Zowie gear Heaton mouse. I'm so excited!


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> lol. Ive got 1.6k hours in CSGO all within the AK to Double AK range. I understand the game fine and the skill level of players and their inconsistencies in this range. Just because you may be oblivious when you are getting hacked doesnt mean i am.


AK - Double AK is at best an average player. If you claim your meeting hackers there, wow you have a lot to learn about CS.

Also what exactly do you understand about inconsistency? I can easily call you out because your bs but I'll just list the basics of why a person could be good/bad at different half's.

1. CT/T Sided Maps
2. Teammates being unreliable in certain positions
3. Gun preferences
4. Guarding Bomb Sites that don't get attacked often
5. Due to the above, if teammates don't hold it down having to retake in bad situations over and over (2v5's 1v3's, 2 v 4's, etc)
6. People being better at Holding Angles or being better at starting the action.
7. Economy and how it may turn out different at each half for you and your team.
8. If you;re forced to play out of your regular role due to no communication
8. Speaking of communication, if there is none then the game can be thrown out the window if your trying to judge a person by their skill. A person may be the best player on the team if you communicate and can be the worst if nobody says a single call. The first scenario matters where as the second does not.

And those are really just the basics. You're probably one of those people that start calling others **** because a person might have went 4-11 in a half. You don't know CS based on the bad comments you are posting







A thousand hours in CS:GO doesn't mean you spent it wisely.

Please refrain from calling others hackers, especially if your only a Double AK as there are little to no hackers in that skill group. At worst you'll find 2 in a month if your *really* unlucky.

Just because your oblivious to how much work it takes to be good, how much knowledge you need of the game and how high the skill ceiling is doesn't mean I am.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> What kind of FPS do you guys normally get? Cant help but feel that the 120-200 i get on a 25 man deathmatch d2 is low. Got my i5 @ 5ghz. Also occasionally after a while of playing my game becomes unplayable. Super low fps just from shooting etc.


I never dip below 350 in 5vs5. I don't dip below 200 in 25 player Dust2 DM's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Does it maybe not like SLI? my OC is prime95 stable, guess i could try running it stock. i do get 150+ pretty much all the time during games except those drops after 3 hours of having the game open or something, however just thought id be sitting at like 500 since i run the game at 720p with low settings (bar shader details etc.) and FXAA only


Try running 1 card. Also turn off FXAA, it makes things blurry. If you want AA, use MSAA.

Guy's calm down, we're all friends here.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I never dip below 350 in 5vs5. I don't dip below 200 in 25 player Dust2 DM's.
> Try running 1 card. Also turn off FXAA, it makes things blurry. If you want AA, use MSAA.
> 
> Guy's calm down, we're all friends here.


I'm calm even though my post may seem like otherwise lol.

I just don't appreciate people that have no idea what they are talking about claim fiction as facts and try to call out others.

125+ on a 25 DM should be more then enough really, that means you'll easily get way more in a competitive environment.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Nice P90!
> 
> Also, always play with at least one friend so you don't get vote kicked. haha


Thanks









Yeah, I am always playing with friends. I WANTED to get vote kicked here. I'm trying to get better at the game, what's the point of playing when your whole team is cheating?


----------



## Ukkooh

Yay! Rose to Master Guardian 2 today. Lets see how long I can keep on climbing.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I never dip below 350 in 5vs5. I don't dip below 200 in 25 player Dust2 DM's.
> Try running 1 card. Also turn off FXAA, it makes things blurry. If you want AA, use MSAA.
> 
> Guy's calm down, we're all friends here.


Not sure if its specified in configs but the 2 i used/checked (some navi player and get_right) but its always been set to on and i never set it to that. Assume thats what "the pros" played with.

Threw away my rank up game, was 15-11 up on T side mirage, gave the last round away 3v1 to a guy with an awp







bye bye global elite.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I never dip below 350 in 5vs5. I don't dip below 200 in 25 player Dust2 DM's.


How is that possible? My fps was like yours before the Arms deal update, after that my fps have gotten worse every patch it seems. All I know have way less fps than before as well. For me it doesn't matter what resolution I use, pretty much same fps on 640x480 as on 1920x1080. It's not the biggest problem for me, still have over 200 fps but it's like half like it was before. I know people who can't play anymore cause the fps problem.


----------



## Ukkooh

It seems that csgo is very cpu dependent. And from what I've heard and seen its mainly nvidia gpus that suffer from odd fps issues. What cpu and gpu are you running?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> It seems that csgo is very cpu dependent. And from what I've heard and seen its mainly nvidia gpus that suffer from odd fps issues. What cpu and gpu are you running?


I5 2500K 4,2 GHz + GTX770. It's not my computer, I have the same fps in CS:S and in LoL. Just got lower fps in CS:GO as all my firends as well.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Does it maybe not like SLI? my OC is prime95 stable, guess i could try running it stock. i do get 150+ pretty much all the time during games except those drops after 3 hours of having the game open or something, however just thought id be sitting at like 500 since i run the game at 720p with low settings (bar shader details etc.) and FXAA only
> 
> 
> 
> Try running 1 card. Also turn off FXAA, it makes things blurry. If you want AA, use MSAA.
> 
> Guy's calm down, we're all friends here.
Click to expand...

speaking of FXAA, I was quite annoyed by the fact the some update managed to reset my video settings, which basically turned FXAA on and AF off. Then theres the fact that everytime you try to change them, popup windows come up and tell you what the options do.

Like I don't already know


----------



## kiznilian

Ya, updating my ge-force drivers reset all my video options.


----------



## Pwnography

Removed OC fps went from 150 to 120. Disabled SLI FPS went from 120 to 80. Disabled multi core render fps went from 80 to 50. Game why you so meh.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Removed OC fps went from 150 to 120. Disabled SLI FPS went from 120 to 80. Disabled multi core render fps went from 80 to 50. Game why you so meh.


Oh god is that CSGO with cryengine 3 you are running? LOL


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Removed OC fps went from 150 to 120. Disabled SLI FPS went from 120 to 80. Disabled multi core render fps went from 80 to 50. Game why you so meh.


I'd ask if you have your max fps set at something low, but that really wouldn't explain it either...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Hey guys!

was wondering how much pings you have while playing.

I have pings 180 to up to 200+ and can't get out of AK / Double AK range hahaha

Oh the joy of internet in French Polynesia...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> was wondering how much pings you have while playing.
> 
> I have pings 180 to up to 200+ and can't get out of AK / Double AK range hahaha
> 
> Oh the joy of internet in French Polynesia...


Typically under 50 in MM. 20 or less on ESEA when playing on Illinois.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Removed OC fps went from 150 to 120. Disabled SLI FPS went from 120 to 80. Disabled multi core render fps went from 80 to 50. Game why you so meh.


Whats your graphic options, resolution? How many players in the server, map?


----------



## mrsmiles

ranked last night to Master Guardian Elite currently only at 35 wins, hopefully i don't do too bad the next games i play.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> ranked last night to Master Guardian Elite currently only at 35 wins, hopefully i don't do too bad the next games i play.


Grats! Now go for Distinguished! haha


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> AK - Double AK is at best an average player. If you claim your meeting hackers there, wow you have a lot to learn about CS.


It seems like the average is somewhere around 4 star or AK 1, from what I've seen. Double AK is definitely above average.

There are a few aimhackers hackers and possibly some subtle wallhackers at double AK level, but once you get into eagle level, the number of hackers increases dramatically. dmasteR said that the number of hackers has dropped significantly though. I've been playing on ESEA, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## DizzlePro

should i feel good about this?

i was silver last week


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> should i feel good about this?
> 
> i was silver last week


Improvement is always good









I ranked up to double AK last night, on one of my worst games score-wise (we still won) in a while.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It seems like the average is somewhere around 4 star or AK 1, from what I've seen. Double AK is definitely above average.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Double AK is indeed good while Distinguished is pretty pretty good.
> 
> AK 1/ AK 2 for average.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Typically under 50 in MM. 20 or less on ESEA when playing on Illinois.
> Whats your graphic options, resolution? How many players in the server, map?


Same as before 25 man d2. Graphics options are your standard high with model detail in low. No AA. Bi linear. Did windows updates and after I was getting 250 on nuke in a 5v5. Any ideas guys


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Nice P90!
> 
> Also, always play with at least one friend so you don't get vote kicked. haha
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am always playing with friends. I WANTED to get vote kicked here. I'm trying to get better at the game, what's the point of playing when your whole team is cheating?
Click to expand...

i saw your name and it sounded familiar then i remembered i either played with you or against you on MM.

been getting some good teams the last couple games i've played at this rate i might rank up again soon.


----------



## dmasteR

Some guy was betting on CSGOLOUNGE. After the Clan Mystik vs Wizards match he ended up winning this....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Some guy was betting on CSGOLOUNGE. After the Clan Mystik vs Wizards match he ended up winning this....


Just wow.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It seems like the average is somewhere around 4 star or AK 1, from what I've seen. Double AK is definitely above average.
> 
> There are a few aimhackers hackers and possibly some subtle wallhackers at double AK level, but once you get into eagle level, the number of hackers increases dramatically. dmasteR said that the number of hackers has dropped significantly though. I've been playing on ESEA, so I wouldn't know.


I'm a Legendary Eagle atm, Not many hackers right now when I que (NYC, 7-11 Pm EST). Haven't seen one in the last 3 days.

The reason why I say double AK is average is because I have different standards then most players. Gold Nova 4 and below is absolutely terrible in my eyes, I see every mistake they make and cringe. Last time I played vs Nova's (Playing with silver friends) I had a 50+ kill game and was essentially playing 1v5, we won. I don't consider myself good, I consider myself average at the game, thus in my eyes a Double AK is below that. People Double AK and below make a lot of basic mistakes, having aim alone is enough to get you there, CS is a lot more then just aim.

Also to point out, he never did reply. That's a Double AK who doesn't understand CS, which proves my point well







If I am to call someone average, I expect them to know at least simple logical things. Of course all players are different, but Double AK's and below have big holes in their game one way or another that can be fixable within a week of proper practise/research.

As far as the possible subtle hackers, possible sure. But you won't get more than 1 per day and most likely not even that (Excluding when the game goes on sale). I was DMG for about 1-2 months and never met a single hacker within that time period, met a total of 2 hackers at levels below over the course of a year.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> I'm a Legendary Eagle atm, Not many hackers right now when I que (NYC, 7-11 Pm EST). Haven't seen one in the last 3 days.
> 
> The reason why I say double AK is average is because I have different standards then most players. Gold Nova 4 and below is absolutely terrible in my eyes, I see every mistake they make and cringe. Last time I played vs Nova's (Playing with silver friends) I had a 50+ kill game and was essentially playing 1v5, we won. I don't consider myself good, I consider myself average at the game, thus in my eyes a Double AK is below that. People Double AK and below make a lot of basic mistakes, having aim alone is enough to get you there, CS is a lot more then just aim.
> 
> Also to point out, he never did reply. That's a Double AK who doesn't understand CS, which proves my point well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am to call someone average, I expect them to know at least simple logical things. Of course all players are different, but Double AK's and below have big holes in their game one way or another that can be fixable within a week of proper practise/research.
> 
> As far as the possible subtle hackers, possible sure. But you won't get more than 1 per day and most likely not even that (Excluding when the game goes on sale). I was DMG for about 1-2 months and never met a single hacker within that time period, met a total of 2 hackers at levels below over the course of a year.


Term average is objective. I would actually imagine the average rank to me like nova 3/4 being they are the middle ranks. (not including the masses of pub only players)

Your opinions of gold nova players are perfectly valid and compared to you they are terrible, doesn't stop them from being average.

Moving on. Those of you at SMFC on the US servers do you run into top/known players. I find on the EU servers top/known players seem to be at SMFC and then Global elite (the very few i run into) are either blatant cheaters or pro players (not seen any pros yet but am aware some are Global elite)

Also sorry for swearing, was in a miserable mood due to my 20 fps


----------



## Shanenanigans

Was just streaming some matchmaking against some hackers. Had to step up the game but then when it was 14-15, they stepped up their hacks. I'll probably stream later again. Maybe in an hour or so.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Term average is objective. I would actually imagine the average rank to me like nova 3/4 being they are the middle ranks. (not including the masses of pub only players)
> 
> Your opinions of gold nova players are perfectly valid and compared to you they are terrible, doesn't stop them from being average.
> 
> Moving on. Those of you at SMFC on the US servers do you run into top/known players. I find on the EU servers top/known players seem to be at SMFC and then Global elite (the very few i run into) are either blatant cheaters or pro players (not seen any pros yet but am aware some are Global elite)
> 
> Also sorry for swearing, was in a miserable mood due to my 20 fps


I played versus dupreeh from über G33KZ some weeks ago, had DH tag and was Global Elite. Have not seen any other pros yet in mm.


----------



## LDV617

So people with ESEA experience, please guide me.

Me and my Bro have been playing together several matches a week for months now. We are both getting more competitive and knowledgeable about the game. I have previous CS experience, but no competitive experience.

We are both nova4 (won our last 4-5 games with a couple ties in there, so the AK's are coming!)

We are looking to start a team to play more competitive & scheduled matches.

Is ESEA a good place to start? I have heard of other communities like Altpug, but have never really looked into it.

Also I see there are different leagues and conferences. Which is most noob friendly? (I don't consider myself a CS noob.. but Get_Right would, and I bet dmasteR would as well.. so I said it)

Are there any other players in that skill placement (nova4 - double AK) that are interested in playing on a team? If so definitely add me on steam, these next couple weeks before registration we will be playing lots of games with groups to try and find our other players.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So people with ESEA experience, please guide me.
> 
> Me and my Bro have been playing together several matches a week for months now. We are both getting more competitive and knowledgeable about the game. I have previous CS experience, but no competitive experience.
> 
> We are both nova4 (won our last 4-5 games with a couple ties in there, so the AK's are coming!)
> 
> We are looking to start a team to play more competitive & scheduled matches.
> 
> Is ESEA a good place to start? I have heard of other communities like Altpug, but have never really looked into it.
> 
> Also I see there are different leagues and conferences. Which is most noob friendly? (I don't consider myself a CS noob.. but Get_Right would, and I bet dmasteR would as well.. so I said it)
> 
> Are there any other players in that skill placement (nova4 - double AK) that are interested in playing on a team? If so definitely add me on steam, these next couple weeks before registration we will be playing lots of games with groups to try and find our other players.


ESEA can be a good place to start. Typically the caliber of players are going to be much higher than anywhere else, at least in the North America.

ESEA has ESEA-Open (Typically where most players will start). 6.95 a month for ESEA Premium, and also whatever the entry fee is for ESEA-Open League. Paying the 6.95 will give you access to all the ESEA Premium features like pugging, the stats, monthly prizes, events, etc etc.

Altpug is currently a pug system only, but from my understanding they are making a scrim service and also a League server. Doing pugs on altpug is completely FREE.

CEVO is the free alternative to ESEA. The league is completely free. Competition I believe is picking up over at CEVO.

My personal suggestion, is to play at CEVO and get a better understanding of teamplay. MatchMaking really has no REAL teamplay.... Then use altpug to also build up your understanding of the maps better. Angles to hold, game sense, etc etc.

All up to you on what you decide, if you have any more questions let me know. Here to help. :]


----------



## LDV617

Never heard of CEVO, will look into that tonight. Thanks for the help dmasteR, most of what you just wrote correlates with what I was thinking.

I know MM is not "real" teamplay >< that's why I get bored of it. 50/50 on good games vs bad games. I want to play on a team (ESEA, CEVO, for example) because in MM, if I play a team that is lobbied as 5 people, I learn something -- good or bad game. However when I play against a team of 5 pugs that destroy us, I rarely learn ANYTHING.

I want to play in league formats just to better myself as a player ^^

Will definitely keep you in the loop with what I decide to do, as always, you are awesome dmasteR ^^


----------



## fartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> I'm a Legendary Eagle atm, Not many hackers right now when I que (NYC, 7-11 Pm EST). Haven't seen one in the last 3 days.
> 
> The reason why I say double AK is average is because I have different standards then most players. Gold Nova 4 and below is absolutely terrible in my eyes, I see every mistake they make and cringe. Last time I played vs Nova's (Playing with silver friends) I had a 50+ kill game and was essentially playing 1v5, we won. I don't consider myself good, I consider myself average at the game, thus in my eyes a Double AK is below that. People Double AK and below make a lot of basic mistakes, having aim alone is enough to get you there, CS is a lot more then just aim.
> 
> Also to point out, he never did reply. That's a Double AK who doesn't understand CS, which proves my point well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am to call someone average, I expect them to know at least simple logical things. Of course all players are different, but Double AK's and below have big holes in their game one way or another that can be fixable within a week of proper practise/research.
> 
> As far as the possible subtle hackers, possible sure. But you won't get more than 1 per day and most likely not even that (Excluding when the game goes on sale). I was DMG for about 1-2 months and never met a single hacker within that time period, met a total of 2 hackers at levels below over the course of a year.


So what exactly are the mistakes that double aks and below do? Bad crosshair placement? Aim?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> So what exactly are the mistakes that double aks and below do? Bad crosshair placement? Aim?


I think that aim is not the issue in that range, it might be more about map knowledge / awareness and teamplay / communication imo.


----------



## Aventadoor

I really need to improve my aim...
Lets say im CT, and watching CAT from the wall with A planting, and an enemy runs out from CAT. Then I really struggle to hit.
I get alot of unecessary deaths, or even loss, from my bad aim...
Been trying to training_aim alot, but I rarly get above 60/100 and to be honest, I dont see it increasing much, but maybe im not patient enough








Is there more pro tips besides that and deathmatch?


----------



## Rickles

New knife


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/thisisnotpermanent/inventory/
> 
> New knife


Damn.

If I get the money for one I think I want a Bayonet myself. Maybe Night or Blue Steel.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Damn.
> 
> If I get the money for one I think I want a Bayonet myself. Maybe Night or Blue Steel.


http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/

Willing to trade for a M9 bayonet crimson!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Damn.
> 
> If I get the money for one I think I want a Bayonet myself. Maybe Night or Blue Steel.
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/
> 
> Willing to trade for a M9 bayonet crimson!
Click to expand...

Hold up now, I don't have any knives...

yet


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Hold up now, I don't have any knives...
> 
> yet


hehe

for knives I suggest to buy them directly off the market.
There is no point spending money on boxes and hope to get one. Even if you do get one, it's probably not even one you like / hoped for.

CS is a long lasting game, so if you like it, getting an expensive knife is justified imo.
People will still play for years and I'm sure knives will hold value pretty well!

just my 0.2.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Hold up now, I don't have any knives...
> 
> yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> for knives I suggest to buy them directly off the market.
> There is no point spending money on boxes and hope to get one. Even if you do get one, it's probably not even one you like / hoped for.
> 
> CS is a long lasting game, so if you like it, getting an expensive knife is justified imo.
> People will still play for years and I'm sure knives will hold value pretty well!
> 
> just my 0.2.
Click to expand...

I agree with you, but even if you do end up with one you don't want. You can always head over to csgo lounge and see if anyone is interested in trading knives.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I agree with you, but even if you do end up with one you don't want. You can always head over to csgo lounge and see if anyone is interested in trading knives.


nice website!

As for knives, I bought my karambit directly since I really wanted one and mostly because I'm not lucky with RNG boxes ahahah
Even if I had the chance to open a knife, I'm pretty sure it would have been an ugly as gut knife no one would ever want to trade anything for!


----------



## Pwnography

Currently enjoying playing CS maps and some of the new de maps. There is a sense of tension to both a new map and the hostage mode as a whole. I think maybe hostage could become a competitive mode with a few changes.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> So what exactly are the mistakes that double aks and below do? Bad crosshair placement? Aim?


Most of them? Movement for one. Not realizing when they are moving and shooting (Which is what causes many people to blame hitreg when they don't realize they shot while moving.). During a firefight, getting into bad habits (Staying still while shooting the first bullets, then they start trying to move/shoot but do not time it right and bullets fly everywhere). Game awareness (Which ranges on many things from where to drop the bomb and when to pick it up, to what places you should be covering, to when you need walk or run, to having good timing when entering an area, too many topics to cover here) and finally being very limited to a certain play style or strategy. Most of them cannot adapt to the enemy, and if what they are used to doing doesn't work they fall apart.

That's the general issues most if not all Double AK's have. Each person is different, so I can't go into much detail as it would vary person to person. It's as generalized as I can put it.

Aim is usually not the issue, at least not in the sense of placing the crosshair on the enemy or controlling the recoil of a burst.

Learning to control a burst, when to tap and basic positioning will get you to double AK. Which is essentially the 3 skills most D-Ak's have.


----------



## fartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Most of them? Movement for one. Not realizing when they are moving and shooting (Which is what causes many people to blame hitreg when they don't realize they shot while moving.). During a firefight, getting into bad habits (Staying still while shooting the first bullets, then they start trying to move/shoot but do not time it right and bullets fly everywhere). Game awareness (Which ranges on many things from where to drop the bomb and when to pick it up, to what places you should be covering, to when you need walk or run, to having good timing when entering an area, too many topics to cover here) and finally being very limited to a certain play style or strategy. Most of them cannot adapt to the enemy, and if what they are used to doing doesn't work they fall apart.
> 
> That's the general issues most if not all Double AK's have. Each person is different, so I can't go into much detail as it would vary person to person. It's as generalized as I can put it.
> 
> Aim is usually not the issue, at least not in the sense of placing the crosshair on the enemy or controlling the recoil of a burst.
> 
> Learning to control a burst, when to tap and basic positioning will get you to double AK. Which is essentially the 3 skills most D-Ak's have.


Thanks for the great advice! I always know about the stutter stepping but never really paid much attention to timing, most of the focus goes to the crosshair and aiming. Definately will pay attention to movement


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Most of them? Movement for one. Not realizing when they are moving and shooting (Which is what causes many people to blame hitreg when they don't realize they shot while moving.). During a firefight, getting into bad habits (Staying still while shooting the first bullets, then they start trying to move/shoot but do not time it right and bullets fly everywhere). Game awareness (Which ranges on many things from where to drop the bomb and when to pick it up, to what places you should be covering, to when you need walk or run, to having good timing when entering an area, too many topics to cover here) and finally being very limited to a certain play style or strategy. Most of them cannot adapt to the enemy, and if what they are used to doing doesn't work they fall apart.
> 
> That's the general issues most if not all Double AK's have. Each person is different, so I can't go into much detail as it would vary person to person. It's as generalized as I can put it.
> 
> Aim is usually not the issue, at least not in the sense of placing the crosshair on the enemy or controlling the recoil of a burst.
> 
> Learning to control a burst, when to tap and basic positioning will get you to double AK. Which is essentially the 3 skills most D-Ak's have.


This is actually pretty spot on. I think there's still aim issues, but they're not nearly as important as some of the other aspects that you listed above that need MUCH more work.

EDIT:

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Karambit%20%7C%20Slaughter%20%28Field-Tested%29

Look at the price of the last one sold, LOL.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Most of them? Movement for one. Not realizing when they are moving and shooting (Which is what causes many people to blame hitreg when they don't realize they shot while moving.). During a firefight, getting into bad habits (Staying still while shooting the first bullets, then they start trying to move/shoot but do not time it right and bullets fly everywhere). Game awareness (Which ranges on many things from where to drop the bomb and when to pick it up, to what places you should be covering, to when you need walk or run, to having good timing when entering an area, too many topics to cover here) and finally being very limited to a certain play style or strategy. Most of them cannot adapt to the enemy, and if what they are used to doing doesn't work they fall apart.
> 
> That's the general issues most if not all Double AK's have. Each person is different, so I can't go into much detail as it would vary person to person. It's as generalized as I can put it.
> 
> Aim is usually not the issue, at least not in the sense of placing the crosshair on the enemy or controlling the recoil of a burst.
> 
> Learning to control a burst, when to tap and basic positioning will get you to double AK. Which is essentially the 3 skills most D-Ak's have.
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually pretty spot on. I think there's still aim issues, but they're not nearly as important as some of the other aspects that you listed above that need MUCH more work.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Karambit%20%7C%20Slaughter%20%28Field-Tested%29
> 
> Look at the price of the last one sold, LOL.
Click to expand...

Woooow, I think the person was too impatient to wait for the trading time.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This is actually pretty spot on. I think there's still aim issues, but they're not nearly as important as some of the other aspects that you listed above that need MUCH more work.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Karambit%20%7C%20Slaughter%20%28Field-Tested%29
> 
> Look at the price of the last one sold, LOL.


Confirm it was a mistake. Also pretty sure a bot nabbed it.


----------



## Rickles

That would be super sad


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> That would be super sad


Happened to my buddy, twice.


----------



## Beefbud

I just got to Double AK a few days ago and was pretty surprised. I hung out in the gold nova range for a long time and got up to master guardian in the last few months, never thought I would get double AK. Though I would say my biggest fault is my aim honestly, I feel like I have good game sense but sometimes I just can't shoot for ****.


----------



## AntiTalent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefbud*
> 
> I just got to Double AK a few days ago and was pretty surprised. I hung out in the gold nova range for a long time and got up to master guardian in the last few months, never thought I would get double AK. Though I would say my biggest fault is my aim honestly, I feel like I have good game sense but sometimes I just can't shoot for ****.


Completely share your view, I got to double AK a couple weeks ago, after 20-odd wins, but felt it was a complete surprise. I'm back down to Master Guardian I now, after a bad run of matchmaking losses with some friends who only started MM - I guess the algorithm assumes I would be absolutely bossing those with low-star rankings; but truth is I ranked up more out of game sense and communication - my aim & general shooting is mediocre at best!

Some poor play here, but managed to luck out.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntiTalent*
> 
> Completely share your view, I got to double AK a couple weeks ago, after 20-odd wins, but felt it was a complete surprise. I'm back down to Master Guardian I now, after a bad run of matchmaking losses with some friends who only started MM - I guess the algorithm assumes I would be absolutely bossing those with low-star rankings; but truth is I ranked up more out of game sense and communication - my aim & general shooting is mediocre at best!
> 
> Some poor play here, but managed to luck out.


I did notice you need some work on crosshair placement. You're constantly aiming at the ground. Focus on where players heads will be!


----------



## AntiTalent

Definitely!
Would recommend watching back matches, such a useful tool. I cringe at all the things I'm doing wrong. At the moment, most of it is personal (like the cross-hair placement, corner checking etc), but a critical eye really shows all the room for improvement. (can't recognise much in the way of strats yet, need to watch more pros to get a feeling for that).


----------



## Aventadoor

Started to feel like it was going to take forever to rank up, cause I played pretty bad latly, but then I finally got Gold Nova Master after 33 wins!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntiTalent*
> 
> Completely share your view, I got to double AK a couple weeks ago, after 20-odd wins, but felt it was a complete surprise. I'm back down to Master Guardian I now, after a bad run of matchmaking losses with some friends who only started MM - I guess the algorithm assumes I would be absolutely bossing those with low-star rankings; but truth is I ranked up more out of game sense and communication - my aim & general shooting is mediocre at best!
> 
> Some poor play here, but managed to luck out.


Another suggestion, from that speed at which you spin round i would guess your sens is probably too high.

Currently playing at 500dpi 2.88 sens, win sens 6 (not sure if it counts anymore)

Nice little calculator that i used when i changed from an intelli mouse as deathadder wont do 450 dpi.

http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/

360º rotation :11.3636 inches


----------



## LDV617

Switching to 450 dpi / 3.17 ingame helped my aim a lot. I previously played at 1200 dpi and 1.00 ingame, but when I got a real mouse pad, lowering the DPI helped a lot.


----------



## Ukkooh

Anyone else having bad stutter with 14.1 amd drivers?


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Switching to 450 dpi / 3.17 ingame helped my aim a lot. I previously played at 1200 dpi and 1.00 ingame, but when I got a real mouse pad, lowering the DPI helped a lot.


I use 400Dpi/ 1.38 ingame







I play with 1.19 too


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I use 400Dpi/ 1.38 ingame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play with 1.19 too


Really do you have one of those desk sized mousemats lol.

Just tried re-installing my game, still getting under 150 dps on D2 25 man public servers. So mad atm, anyone recommend an nvidia driver they know works? Lost for ideas now


----------



## Aventadoor

I have a QCK +, but I think there's something wrong with the mice or something, cause it feels rather fast, even at that dpi.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I have a QCK +, but I think there's something wrong with the mice or something, cause it feels rather fast, even at that dpi.


Got mouse accel on? using raw input (if not them check windows sens) ?


----------



## Aventadoor

Its a Steelseries Kana V2, so I dont think it has mouse accel, im not using raw input in CSGO.
6/11 in windows


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Really do you have one of those desk sized mousemats lol.
> 
> Just tried re-installing my game, still getting under 150 dps on D2 25 man public servers. So mad atm, anyone recommend an nvidia driver they know works? Lost for ideas now


I'm using 334.67 or whatever is the latest IINM. It's working quite fine. Thing is, an unstable OC really messes with the GPU drivers. Doesn't put it in the performance state after the driver recovers.


----------



## Ukkooh

Got my first 5k in a pistol round today. Felt good man.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Got my first 5k in a pistol round today. Felt good man.


New challenge: Get a 5k 5 HS Pistol round


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Anyone else having bad stutter with 14.1 amd drivers?


None, just updated to 14.1 no stutters at all in CS:GO.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I'm using 334.67 or whatever is the latest IINM. It's working quite fine. Thing is, an unstable OC really messes with the GPU drivers. Doesn't put it in the performance state after the driver recovers.


GPU is stock, has been for a while.


----------



## Swag

Ok, I need help.

I want to host a 10-man but my server is constantly getting DDOSed because of the annoying fact that they can just use gametracker to find our server's IP. Does anyone know how to have this hidden or anything?


----------



## Pwnography

Well ladies and gentleman, not to turn this into a troubleshooting thread but i've now upgraded to windows 8.1 (clean install but not reformatted) still same fps (maybe slightly better)

Totally lost now.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> None, just updated to 14.1 no stutters at all in CS:GO.


What did you use to wipe out the old drivers before installing 14.1 drivers? I used DDU to wipe the old drivers but still got a messed up 14.1 installation. I guess I'll try again today.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> What did you use to wipe out the old drivers before installing 14.1 drivers? I used DDU to wipe the old drivers but still got a messed up 14.1 installation. I guess I'll try again today.


I just uninstalled in add or remove programs, and it worked fine for me. But try this http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-properly-uninstall-ati-amd-software-drivers-for-graphics-cards/0_20


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Its a Steelseries Kana V2, so I dont think it has mouse accel, im not using raw input in CSGO.
> 6/11 in windows


Mouse acceleration is enabled by default in CS:GO.

My 360 is 30.7125 inches. 800DPI at 0.666 sens.


----------



## Rickles

I am at 800 dpi with 1.19.

Been playing around in training_aim and I am so bad at flick headshots its not even funny.

I can do the 1 second statics ok, but less than that and its ugly..


----------



## Aventadoor

Played against a guy who got pretty much only instant HS and always knew where people was.
He was also ranked Master Guardian II after 90 hours, new account. Cheat much?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Played against a guy who got pretty much only instant HS and always knew where people was.
> He was also ranked Master Guardian II after 90 hours, new account. Cheat much?


Played 2 games back to back yesterday, both games 1 guy with an 82 mill account (think thats brand new) private profile and they are ranked SMFC. Second game had 2 of them (one a 78 mil)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Played 2 games back to back yesterday, both games 1 guy with an 82 mill account (think thats brand new) private profile and they are ranked SMFC. Second game had 2 of them (one a 78 mil)


We're they good, or actually cheating? My smurf account is a 78 mill and I get called a cheater non-stop also SMFC rank.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> What did you use to wipe out the old drivers before installing 14.1 drivers? I used DDU to wipe the old drivers but still got a messed up 14.1 installation. I guess I'll try again today.


I didn't wipe at all. In fact I never wipe my drivers unless i'm installing a different card.


----------



## Aventadoor

He carried his team, with 38 - 2 score, and match score 16-2. I'm pretty confident that he was cheating as it was some pretty nifty stuff he did.
2 of my teammates rushed B, 1 window 1 door, and he headshotted both of them instantly


----------



## BreakDown

So ive started playing with my friends, we are regularly 3, sometimes 4. Could you guys recomend good/simple strategies for competitive dust2 as T?

Right now we only know split A and split B, we can pull them both easily, but we cant win the whole match only using those 2. We are not very good, so we would probably not be able to do very elaborate stuff, but we want to learn more strategies for variarety.

This is how we execute split A and B with 4 people, the 5th one is a random.

In both cases apwer starts T mid watching how many cross, we will decide which split to go for based on that.

Split A: 2 player move to short with a smoke on mid, once short control is gained, one player will move to lower tunels, watching for CT pushes, the cat player will stay and not peak for now, awper will move to long with another player, both will take control of pit, we do this after taking cat because many teams in MM put 2 players there at the very start and then one moves back. When we have control of both long and short, the player tunels will go to short and push with his team mate, while the rifler at long will also push long, the awper will stay pit as we will plant for long.

Split B: awper staysT spawn, then moves to watch long doors, eventually once the bomb is planted he will gives us information on rotators from mid or outside b tunnels near t spawn, try to pick them off too. 3 players move to tunnels at the start, two of them will move to lower tunnels, the one who stays upper will make noise, then be quiet, one player from lower tunnels will watch cat push, while the other goes to mid, smokes CT spawn and flashes, then both player will push mid, if they take control of mid and they confirm they can push towards b, the player at upper b will flas, granade and enter at the same time. (sometimes if there is an awper watching B entrance from B plat we will bring our awper to B and leave none watching long doors, sometimes this has causes us to get flanked from long as we push mid).

We do have some flexibilty, if we kill 2 rotators from b, while doing split A, and we know theres 2 players at A fro sure, then we will push b and drop split a, but unless we have certain information or frags, we will go with the intial plan.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So ive started playing with my friends, we are regularly 3, sometimes 4. Could you guys recomend good/simple strategies for competitive dust2 as T?
> 
> Right now we only know split A and split B, we can pull them both easily, but we cant win the whole match only using those 2. We are not very good, so we would probably not be able to do very elaborate stuff, but we want to learn more strategies for variarety.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we execute split A and B with 4 people, the 5th one is a random.
> 
> In both cases apwer starts T mid watching how many cross, we will decide which split to go for based on that.
> 
> Split A: 2 player move to short with a smoke on mid, once short control is gained, one player will move to lower tunels, watching for CT pushes, the cat player will stay and not peak for now, awper will move to long with another player, both will take control of pit, we do this after taking cat because many teams in MM put 2 players there at the very start and then one moves back. When we have control of both long and short, the player tunels will go to short and push with his team mate, while the rifler at long will also push long, the awper will stay pit as we will plant for long.
> 
> Split B: awper staysT spawn, then moves to watch long doors, eventually once the bomb is planted he will gives us information on rotators from mid or outside b tunnels near t spawn, try to pick them off too. 3 players move to tunnels at the start, two of them will move to lower tunnels, the one who stays upper will make noise, then be quiet, one player from lower tunnels will watch cat push, while the other goes to mid, smokes CT spawn and flashes, then both player will push mid, if they take control of mid and they confirm they can push towards b, the player at upper b will flas, granade and enter at the same time. (sometimes if there is an awper watching B entrance from B plat we will bring our awper to B and leave none watching long doors, sometimes this has causes us to get flanked from long as we push mid)
> 
> 
> .


You can try to fake B or Fake long A

A decent A or B fake is smoke mid have 2 sit top of mid, one watch cat, 1 watch long doors, smoke mid doors and have one play x box. Have the 2 that are flashing long A or B (from tunnels) Hold their spots and throw smokes to block vision of pit (for A) and plat / doors for B. Your goal is to get them to call all their team to the site, this will work best if they can spot the bomb carrier, but it is a little more risky.

The goal here is to hold spots and try to catch them rotating. If you are running low on time the 3 sitting mid should still have 4-6 flashes and a smoke or two to get you a decent split push on either site.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So ive started playing with my friends, we are regularly 3, sometimes 4. Could you guys recomend good/simple strategies for competitive dust2 as T?
> 
> Right now we only know split A and split B, we can pull them both easily, but we cant win the whole match only using those 2. We are not very good, so we would probably not be able to do very elaborate stuff, but we want to learn more strategies for variarety.
> 
> This is how we execute split A and B with 4 people, the 5th one is a random.
> 
> In both cases apwer starts T mid watching how many cross, we will decide which split to go for based on that.
> 
> Split A: 2 player move to short with a smoke on mid, once short control is gained, one player will move to lower tunels, watching for CT pushes, the cat player will stay and not peak for now, awper will move to long with another player, both will take control of pit, we do this after taking cat because many teams in MM put 2 players there at the very start and then one moves back. When we have control of both long and short, the player tunels will go to short and push with his team mate, while the rifler at long will also push long, the awper will stay pit as we will plant for long.
> 
> Split B: awper staysT spawn, then moves to watch long doors, eventually once the bomb is planted he will gives us information on rotators from mid or outside b tunnels near t spawn, try to pick them off too. 3 players move to tunnels at the start, two of them will move to lower tunnels, the one who stays upper will make noise, then be quiet, one player from lower tunnels will watch cat push, while the other goes to mid, smokes CT spawn and flashes, then both player will push mid, if they take control of mid and they confirm they can push towards b, the player at upper b will flas, granade and enter at the same time. (sometimes if there is an awper watching B entrance from B plat we will bring our awper to B and leave none watching long doors, sometimes this has causes us to get flanked from long as we push mid).


You can check this one to begin with:

http://www.teamcurse.net/shows/cs-go-pro-tips/801-terrorist-mid-to-b-on-de_dust2


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Played against a guy who got pretty much only instant HS and always knew where people was.
> He was also ranked Master Guardian II after 90 hours, new account. Cheat much?


Generally, unless they're wallbanging people repeatedly in places that could only be the result of luck or spin headshotting everyone, you can't really say that they're cheating, when you're on the other team.

I had one game where a guy on the other team had 48 kills at the end of the game and was randomly shooting people in the face with an awp through mini on nuke on the first shot every time. That made me laugh. I also decided that I'm only gonna play on ESEA servers, unless I have multiple friends ready to queue that day.


----------



## DannyT

I play at 2100dpi is that bad?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> I play at 2100dpi is that bad?


Whats your sensitivity?

Are you still using a Deathadder?


----------



## DannyT

my sensitivity is at 2 or 3 , i'm still using the deathadder


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> my sensitivity is at 2 or 3 , i'm still using the deathadder


Most player use low dpi and low sens for cs go but that does not mean you should do the same.
if you're good with your settings then that's fine.
Also, you could try accommodate to another dpi / sens setting and see how it goes.
In the end you can always revert to 2100 dpi if that works best for you.

For me 450 dpi / sens 1.5 is good
Zowie ec evo cl (MarkC fix) / Hayate or Hien Red when I feel it (both large)


----------



## DannyT

what are the advantages of using such a low dpi/sens. i can't stand low sensitivity its just too sluggish for me and the hand movements are too large and uncomfortable


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> what are the advantages of using such a low dpi/sens. i can't stand low sensitivity its just too sluggish for me and the hand movements are too large and uncomfortable


I guess it is better to make small adjustements. Helps me when peeking and "following" walls with my crosshair.
I imagine that higher sens might be better for flick shots though if you keep control of the crosshair.

Also what is your mousepad? Because the glide of the pad also has an impact on your sens. My sens was higher when I was playing on a QcK heavy for instance.
As for now both artisan pads I have are gliding so much better that I adjusted my sens a bit.

Last thing and I think I covered everything:

if you can adjust the polling rate of your mouse to 500hz that's great.
It feels more stable than 1000hz, at least for CSGO which is not really fast paced.
More stability is always good imo.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> I play at 2100dpi is that bad?


IIRC, there's something bad about playing on non native DPI steps. I don't think 2100 is native on any model of the Deathadder.

low sensitivity is just better than high sensitivity because it's more natural to do a large swipe motion than a small controlled wrist motion, when reacting to something.


----------



## Bboy500

So my friend asked me to join his CEVO team and since I really had nothing better to do in my free time I did. Practiced with them the 1st week and played our 1st match today:

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/3299187118941597953/91DC49D38711BC7119912163C4E12A1502DCC194/1024x640.resizedimage

Was a good solid win. Enjoyed playing in a team instead of the PUG's I typically do.


----------



## DannyT

my mouse pad is a Qpad BF4 limited edition mousepad


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> my sensitivity is at 2 or 3 , i'm still using the deathadder


That seems really high to be honest. Also 2100 DPI isn't native on the 3.5G. Which Deathadder are you using?

I honestly suggest trying a slower sensitivity. Or at least slowly adjust your sensitivity, because a sensitivity that high is going to be really difficult to be accurate and consistent.


----------



## Bboy500

Deathadder's native is 450 DPI.

If you have Synapse you cannot use 450, so you have to use 400. Adjust in-game as needed and you're done.

I am currently using old drivers, so I am on 450 DPI and 2.7 sen in-game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> Deathadder's native is 450 DPI.
> 
> If you have Synapse you cannot use 450, so you have to use 400. Adjust in-game as needed and you're done.
> 
> I am currently using old drivers, so I am on 450 DPI and 2.7 sen in-game.


It's actually 1800/3500 DPI on the 3.5G.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Played our first CEVO match today, not bad for our first CEVO match ever











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's actually 1800/3500 DPI on the 3.5G.


Should I raise my DPI from 1000 to 1800 and lower my in game sensitivity then? Currently at 1000DPI/1.5 in game.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You can try to fake B or Fake long A
> 
> A decent A or B fake is smoke mid have 2 sit top of mid, one watch cat, 1 watch long doors, smoke mid doors and have one play x box. Have the 2 that are flashing long A or B (from tunnels) Hold their spots and throw smokes to block vision of pit (for A) and plat / doors for B. Your goal is to get them to call all their team to the site, this will work best if they can spot the bomb carrier, but it is a little more risky.
> 
> The goal here is to hold spots and try to catch them rotating. If you are running low on time the 3 sitting mid should still have 4-6 flashes and a smoke or two to get you a decent split push on either site.


I see, i will try to do this, when we fake we just try to hit the site with CTs out of position, but the strategy you described seems like an easy way to get them while actually rotating, then pushing to the site they rotated from if appropiate. do you think its possible to hold middle just with 2 players?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> You can check this one to begin with:
> 
> http://www.teamcurse.net/shows/cs-go-pro-tips/801-terrorist-mid-to-b-on-de_dust2


Thats a nice variation on the b split, its very easy to implement and it may help once the enemy teams knows what smokes/flashes we use when we are taking control of mid.


----------



## Swag

I've played against .insatiable inside a MM, they're not bad, but they're also not good. Aim is good but their teamwork is a bit shoddy.


----------



## DannyT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That seems really high to be honest. Also 2100 DPI isn't native on the 3.5G. Which Deathadder are you using?
> 
> I honestly suggest trying a slower sensitivity. Or at least slowly adjust your sensitivity, because a sensitivity that high is going to be really difficult to be accurate and consistent.


I have the Deathadder 2013 and my sensitivity is at 6 now that ive checked


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Played our first CEVO match today, not bad for our first CEVO match ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I raise my DPI from 1000 to 1800 and lower my in game sensitivity then? Currently at 1000DPI/1.5 in game.


No, you have a 2013. Don't worry about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> I have the Deathadder 2013 and my sensitivity is at 6 now that ive checked


Ya, I really suggest that you lower sensitivity. Your sensitivity/DPI is WAY too high.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No, you have a 2013. Don't worry about it.
> Ya, I really suggest that you lower sensitivity. Your sensitivity/DPI is WAY too high.


Ive got the 2013 edition. Currently running 500 dpi as i cant get 450 anymore. This an issue?


----------



## DannyT

Here's a demo of me playing csgo, can anyone give me some tips to improve. I'm Nolzie in the game

I'm not sure how to upload demos so i just included a rar with the demo files in it so you should use the playdemo command in console

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ohs6zqb3wrvn275/CSGO_Demo.rar


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Ive got the 2013 edition. Currently running 500 dpi as i cant get 450 anymore. This an issue?


Don't worry too much about changing DPI if you feel consistent in your total sensitivity.

Use this:
http://www.notalent.org/sensitivity/sensitivity.htm
(don't touch m_yaw)

I'm currently at 31 inches/360. I wouldn't suggest going much *higher* (higher inches/360 = lower sensitivity) than that unless you know you can't play without - I used to play with 49 inches/360 in 1.6, but the faster gameplay of GO necessitates a higher sensitivity.

As for a low cap, 12 inches/360 seems way too high for me, but if I had to set a limit it would be that.


----------



## iRUSH

This game doesn't particularly dig AMD cpu's does it? I'm good with my setup keeping above 120fps but only pushing the GPU to 50% lol. I guess I should prepare to overclock my FX 6300 anyway.


----------



## Swag

Just watched an Overwatch with the suspect finishing off bottom fragging with 2 kills. The 2 kills were from random wall shots after clearly seeing the guy cross. I was more suspicious of the other team's top fragger getting ridiculous shots on the guy I was inspecting. Haha!

@DannyT,
Can you upload it via YouTube and relink. I don't like downloading things like that, feels unsafe for me.







Sorry.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Don't worry too much about changing DPI if you feel consistent in your total sensitivity.
> 
> Use this:
> http://www.notalent.org/sensitivity/sensitivity.htm
> (don't touch m_yaw)
> 
> I'm currently at 31 inches/360. I wouldn't suggest going much *higher* (higher inches/360 = lower sensitivity) than that unless you know you can't play without - I used to play with 49 inches/360 in 1.6, but the faster gameplay of GO necessitates a higher sensitivity.
> 
> As for a low cap, 12 inches/360 seems way too high for me, but if I had to set a limit it would be that.


Sorry i think you mistook my question to be about sensitivity rather than referencing the previous comments about running deathadders at native dpi. So i was simply asking is running it at 500 ok since 450 doesnt exist on a 2013 edition (synapse).


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Sorry i think you mistook my question to be about sensitivity rather than referencing the previous comments about running deathadders at native dpi. So i was simply asking is running it at 500 ok since 450 doesnt exist on a 2013 edition (synapse).


Refer to the first sentence:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> Don't worry too much about changing DPI if you feel consistent in your total sensitivity


The other stuff was more as a general answer to people talking about sensitivity being too low or too high.

And non-native isn't as bad as people make it out to be. Unless you feel it's the limiting factor in your play (if you're below DMG in rank, I think it's unlikely), look elsewhere if you want to improve your gameplay.

Also, unrelated, but here's why a wider aspect ratio is better:


Spoiler: 4:3 vs 16:9 vs 21:9


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Refer to the first sentence:
> The other stuff was more as a general answer to people talking about sensitivity being too low or too high.
> 
> And non-native isn't as bad as people make it out to be. Unless you feel it's the limiting factor in your play (if you're below DMG in rank, I think it's unlikely), look elsewhere if you want to improve your gameplay.
> 
> Also, unrelated, but here's why a wider aspect ratio is better:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4:3 vs 16:9 vs 21:9


Wider ratio isn't always better imo.

For instance I play with these settings:

1280×960 4:3 Stretched

I really enjoy the fov, keeps me focused on my aim for pre shots / peeking.
Sure the vision is more narrow but you'll be checking tight spots / angles anyways.
I tried 16/9 with f0rest settings but went back to 4/3, feels better to me. I'm not saying that 16/9 is bad but it depends on preference and maybe your role in the team comp.
In f0rest case, 16/9 seems to suit his playstyle well as an agressive peeker / fragger / initiator. Or maybe that's just his god like reaction time. haha


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Ive got the 2013 edition. Currently running 500 dpi as i cant get 450 anymore. This an issue?


Nope, not a issue with the deathadder 2013.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Refer to the first sentence:
> The other stuff was more as a general answer to people talking about sensitivity being too low or too high.
> 
> And non-native isn't as bad as people make it out to be. Unless you feel it's the limiting factor in your play (if you're below DMG in rank, I think it's unlikely), look elsewhere if you want to improve your gameplay.
> 
> Also, unrelated, but here's why a wider aspect ratio is better:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4:3 vs 16:9 vs 21:9


Although you get a wider FOV. It's honestly not as beneficial as most people seem to think. Here's the main reasons why I switched to 4:3 after playing 16:9 for majority of the time in CS:GO.

Radar - Wider your FOV the more you have to look towards the corner of your screen to see the radar. Considering how much information is given from the radar, it's one of the few minor things that can really improve ones gameplay. Looking towards the corner puts me out of focus for that split second.

Positioning - With good positioning, you'll almost never put yourself into a spot where the wider FOV helps.

Obviously your results may very, but that's my opinion on it.


----------



## jdstock76

Forgive the noob question. I have never played CS. Is it worth delving into? Does it compare to BF or CoD? I've always heard that hacking is a huge issue. Is it? Thx for the info.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, not a issue with the deathadder 2013.
> Although you get a wider FOV. It's honestly not as beneficial as most people seem to think. Here's the main reasons why I switched to 4:3 after playing 16:9 for majority of the time in CS:GO.
> 
> Radar - Wider your FOV the more you have to look towards the corner of your screen to see the radar. Considering how much information is given from the radar, it's one of the few minor things that can really improve ones gameplay. Looking towards the corner puts me out of focus for that split second.
> 
> Positioning - With good positioning, you'll almost never put yourself into a spot where the wider FOV helps.
> 
> Obviously your results may very, but that's my opinion on it.


You can move the HUD location in, at least you could... and you can scale it up.

But I do agree wider FOV won't fix stupid.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, not a issue with the deathadder 2013.
> Although you get a wider FOV. It's honestly not as beneficial as most people seem to think. Here's the main reasons why I switched to 4:3 after playing 16:9 for majority of the time in CS:GO.
> 
> Radar - Wider your FOV the more you have to look towards the corner of your screen to see the radar. Considering how much information is given from the radar, it's one of the few minor things that can really improve ones gameplay. Looking towards the corner puts me out of focus for that split second.
> 
> Positioning - With good positioning, you'll almost never put yourself into a spot where the wider FOV helps.
> 
> Obviously your results may very, but that's my opinion on it.


I agree with your post!

Totally forgot to talk about the position of the radar on the hud in my previous post.

On a side note, 16/9 does look great.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Forgive the noob question. I have never played CS. Is it worth delving into? Does it compare to BF or CoD? I've always heard that hacking is a huge issue. Is it? Thx for the info.


CS is completely different to CoD and BF but I promise you will enjoy it if you accept the fact that you suck at the beginning. From my experience hacking is an issue only for 1-2 weeks after csgo gets a discount on steam.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You can move the HUD location in, at least you could... and you can scale it up.
> 
> But I do agree wider FOV won't fix stupid.


Ya I use to adjust my HUD on 16:9 but it never pushed the mini map close enough tot the center like it does on 4:3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Forgive the noob question. I have never played CS. Is it worth delving into? Does it compare to BF or CoD? I've always heard that hacking is a huge issue. Is it? Thx for the info.


Cheaters aren't that big of a issue unless it's during or right after the sales when CS:GO is extremely cheap. It's also only a issue in matchmaking. If you like to play in public servers like you would in BF or CoD then the admins will take care of them pretty quickly. Most cheaters don't play in public servers though as they know they'll be banned extremely quick.

As long as you're playing matchmaking and not during the sales there should be very minimal cheaters if any.

I'm Global Elite (highest rank in CS:GO) and for the past 2-3 weeks now I've seen no cheaters in matchmaking. So the chances of people cheating in the lower ranks are unlikely.

CS is just one of those games many of us keep playing after all these years because it's just so fun. It's frustrating though if you've never played a CS game, but it's just so rewarding. Much more skill based than BF/CoD.

I agree, playing at 1080p was just so crisp. It's really the only thing I miss playing 4:3 now. ;(


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Refer to the first sentence:
> The other stuff was more as a general answer to people talking about sensitivity being too low or too high.
> 
> And non-native isn't as bad as people make it out to be. Unless you feel it's the limiting factor in your play (if you're below DMG in rank, I think it's unlikely), look elsewhere if you want to improve your gameplay.
> 
> Also, unrelated, but here's why a wider aspect ratio is better:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4:3 vs 16:9 vs 21:9


Im either LEM or SMFC depending on how many games i play and who with etc. and how many hackers (dont have alt account). Just wanted to know if anyone knew if it was an issue on the 2013 edition







I've played with no black bars since i got a widescreen monitor, used to play stretched to keep my old rez however now i just play at 1366x768. I think dmaster might be right about the minimap, might give the old black bars a run again







However i think i sit fairly far away from the monitor these days so i might not see much benefit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya I use to adjust my HUD on 16:9 but it never pushed the mini map close enough tot the center like it does on 4:3.
> Cheaters aren't that big of a issue unless it's during or right after the sales when CS:GO is extremely cheap. It's also only a issue in matchmaking. If you like to play in public servers like you would in BF or CoD then the admins will take care of them pretty quickly. Most cheaters don't play in public servers though as they know they'll be banned extremely quick.
> 
> As long as you're playing matchmaking and not during the sales there should be very minimal cheaters if any.
> 
> I'm Global Elite (highest rank in CS:GO) and for the past 2-3 weeks now I've seen no cheaters in matchmaking. So the chances of people cheating in the lower ranks are unlikely.
> 
> CS is just one of those games many of us keep playing after all these years because it's just so fun. It's frustrating though if you've never played a CS game, but it's just so rewarding. Much more skill based than BF/CoD.
> 
> I agree, playing at 1080p was just so crisp. It's really the only thing I miss playing 4:3 now. ;(


There must be a real difference between the EU and US servers. I've played 4 games since i got home from work. 2 of which each had a blatant hacker who was just aimbotting people in the head and laughing about it (prev VAC bans etc also) who were SMFC. Wonder what ping i would get to US East servers, although as far as im aware you cant select which region to search in.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, not a issue with the deathadder 2013.
> Although you get a wider FOV. It's honestly not as beneficial as most people seem to think. Here's the main reasons why I switched to 4:3 after playing 16:9 for majority of the time in CS:GO.
> 
> Radar - Wider your FOV the more you have to look towards the corner of your screen to see the radar. Considering how much information is given from the radar, it's one of the few minor things that can really improve ones gameplay. Looking towards the corner puts me out of focus for that split second.
> 
> Positioning - With good positioning, you'll almost never put yourself into a spot where the wider FOV helps.
> 
> Obviously your results may very, but that's my opinion on it.


Yep I said a similar thing in the reddit thread on it

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1wzha9/comparison_1920x1080_169_vs_1024x768_43_black_bars/cf6v3rz

The radar argument is invalid since you can resize the HUD to match 4:3, just with an extended viewport.
Personally I prefer 16:9 since it helps me get immersed, and my comfortable distance to the monitor makes 16:9 better to use since it's not as far out in my periphery as it would for someone who sits close to his screen.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Forgive the noob question. I have never played CS. Is it worth delving into? Does it compare to BF or CoD? I've always heard that hacking is a huge issue. Is it? Thx for the info.


Hackers aren't too big of an issue, especially not right now. Many people prefer to scream "Hacker this, Hacker that" then to realize they made a mistake and admit they got outplayed.

It is vastly different from CoD and Battlefield but if you are looking for not only a well balanced FPS but a FPS that is about pure skill and pure competition, this is it. The only way you can lose/die is if the other player is better then you, period.

If you do buy the game, I am more then willing to help you out and show you some really important pointers







If you come into this game knowing what to do you'll get better much quicker and won't get into bad habits.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm Global Elite (highest rank in CS:GO) and for the past 2-3 weeks now I've seen no cheaters in matchmaking. So the chances of people cheating in the lower ranks are unlikely.;(


I played one mm game after you told me that the first time and it had a hacker in it. lol


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I played one mm game after you told me that the first time and it had a hacker in it. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I played one mm game after you told me that the first time and it had a hacker in it. lol


Bad luck happens but that should not stop you from playing ranked games.
You'll find cheaters in pretty much every games anyway, be it CoD or BF4, etc.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Bad luck happens but that should not stop you from playing ranked games.
> You'll find cheaters in pretty much every games anyway, be it CoD or BF4, etc.


I have an ESEA sub anyway, so I'm not sure how much of a reason I see to play on valve mm.

I decided to try it more tonight for no particular reason. No hackers so far.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Yep I said a similar thing in the reddit thread on it
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1wzha9/comparison_1920x1080_169_vs_1024x768_43_black_bars/cf6v3rz
> 
> The radar argument is invalid since you can resize the HUD to match 4:3, just with an extended viewport.
> Personally I prefer 16:9 since it helps me get immersed, and my comfortable distance to the monitor makes 16:9 better to use since it's not as far out in my periphery as it would for someone who sits close to his screen.


Is it really? I tried changing it to match 4:3 but I thought it was still too wide last time I tried. Hmmm, I'll have to take a look at that again.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is it really? I tried changing it to match 4:3 but I thought it was still too wide last time I tried. Hmmm, I'll have to take a look at that again.


Quick question for you.

What is your gaming setup?

Mostly interested in knowing your mouse / mousepad, keyboard.

Cheers!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is it really? I tried changing it to match 4:3 but I thought it was still too wide last time I tried. Hmmm, I'll have to take a look at that again.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for you.
> 
> What is your gaming setup?
> 
> Mostly interested in knowing your mouse / mousepad, keyboard.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

It's in his signature.

Also, is anyone else holding onto winter cases and weapon case 1s to sell down the road and/or keep as souvenirs?

I bought about 4 Weapon Case 1s for 12 cents 2 months ago. Now they're 46 cents.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's in his signature.
> 
> Also, is anyone else holding onto winter cases and weapon case 1s to sell down the road and/or keep as souvenirs?
> 
> I bought about 4 Weapon Case 1s for 12 cents 2 months ago. Now they're 46 cents.


Woops my bad, still new to OCN. xD

As for the cases, try to open them and luck out your knife haha


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is it really? I tried changing it to match 4:3 but I thought it was still too wide last time I tried. Hmmm, I'll have to take a look at that again.


Yeah, it's definitely not 4:3 with the hud as close to the centre as possible.


----------



## Swag

Quick question for you ESEA people. The 1 month subscription, does it recur every month with paypal automatically or no?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quick question for you ESEA people. The 1 month subscription, does it recur every month with paypal automatically or no?


Yes it reoccurs. So when you do want to cancel it, you need to make sure you do so through paypal! I have a one week ESEA code if you're interested. Let me know!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quick question for you.
> 
> What is your gaming setup?
> 
> Mostly interested in knowing your mouse / mousepad, keyboard.
> 
> Cheers!


Razer Deathadder 2013, Razer Goliathuses , Ducky OCN Edition


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quick question for you ESEA people. The 1 month subscription, does it recur every month with paypal automatically or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it reoccurs. So when you do want to cancel it, you need to make sure you do so through paypal! I have a one week ESEA code if you're interested. Let me know!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quick question for you.
> 
> What is your gaming setup?
> 
> Mostly interested in knowing your mouse / mousepad, keyboard.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Razer Deathadder 2013, Razer Goliathuses , Ducky OCN Edition
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!









We got the exact same setup, same mouse, keyboard, and mousepad. Except I use the TKL version of the Ducky.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is it really? I tried changing it to match 4:3 but I thought it was still too wide last time I tried. Hmmm, I'll have to take a look at that again.


I need to double check stuff before I start posting. It's not exactly 4:3 but it gets a good way there. I have my HUD centered as much as possible to avoid looking too far away from my crosshair.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's in his signature.
> 
> Also, is anyone else holding onto winter cases and weapon case 1s to sell down the road and/or keep as souvenirs?
> 
> I bought about 4 Weapon Case 1s for 12 cents 2 months ago. Now they're 46 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> Woops my bad, still new to OCN. xD
> 
> As for the cases, try to open them and luck out your knife haha
Click to expand...

Chances are though you will end up spending more on the keys and cases than you will just buying the knife you want from the market.

For example, I've spent almost $90 on keys, no knife for me yet.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Chances are though you will end up spending more on the keys and cases than you will just buying the knife you want from the market.
> 
> For example, I've spent almost $90 on keys, no knife for me yet.


I got a knife but it was a gut knife with camo (looked kinda naff imo) so i sold it for £35 and bought boxes with it







Admittedly didnt pay off but i like the risk/reward. Any1 got a m4a1-s skin they want to trade/sell?


----------



## LDV617

I have bright water and dark water for trade. All I want is a case hardened AK ^^ I'll trade both for it if you have one.


----------



## Rickles

I've unboxed a vanilla gut knife... through trades I have owned around 7 different knives..

currently rocking a stat trak crimson web battle scarred gut knife.

And stat trak on a knife is risky, as I find myself going for knife kills too often.

Although I did get a good knife kill on a guy mid in cache with a smoke grenade.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I haven't gotten any knife yet. See how much I've spent on the game.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I've unboxed a vanilla gut knife... through trades I have owned around 7 different knives..
> 
> currently rocking a stat trak crimson web battle scarred gut knife.
> 
> And stat trak on a knife is risky, as I find myself going for knife kills too often.
> 
> Although I did get a good knife kill on a guy mid in cache with a smoke grenade.


Stattrak knives are so expensive that If I got one I would just sell it, get a normal knife I want, and spend the rest on games, trading cards, and other CSGO items.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I haven't gotten any knife yet. See how much I've spent on the game.


ouch :/


----------



## Rickles

The image of shame









about half of that was gift cards for christmas / birthday though..

and yes, it is cheaper to buy straight from the market.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 
> The image of shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about half of that was gift cards for christmas / birthday though..
> 
> and yes, it is cheaper to buy straight from the market.


Yeah sure buying directly is the way to go.

My karambit (no paint job) is both my pride and shame hahah.
Paid 138 euros (186$ I think) for pixels on my screen.
Dunno if that's a fail or a win. XD


----------



## Rickles

I think I like the gut knife spin the most, but the vanilla karambit is the best looking one IMO.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I think I like the gut knife spin the most, but the vanilla karambit is the best looking one IMO.


I do like the animation of the gut knife too. The animation of the Bayonet is also really neat (the non M9 version).

The prize for worse knife animation still goes to flip knife though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

After playing around with the knives on a surf server, I like the Bayonet animation the best.

Karambit gets second place and gut knife third.


----------



## Rickles

I didn't like the karambit attack animation


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I didn't like the karambit attack animation


The attack animation could use some more work but Valve did a really good job in regards to the stance and look at iddle.

http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130903115624/cs/images/2/25/Karambit.jpg

(not sure if I can link like this, if not I'll edit my post)


----------



## PolyMorphist

If I had all the money in the world, I'd purchase a Stattrak Factory New case hardened gut knife with an extra Crimson web flavour just in case I get bored of it.


----------



## Rickles

Meh, my knife is now a stattrak vanilla gut knife...

I can't stop trading









The number was hard to read on the crimson web.

STICKERS?!?!

Release Notes for 2/5/2014


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ STICKERS ]
- Added Sticker Capsules. Each capsule contains one sticker out of a series of sticker designs.
- Sticker Capsules can be received as drops at the end of matches, and are opened using a Sticker Capsule Key.
- A sticker can be applied to any gun, and each gun can hold multiple stickers.

[ MISC ]
- Several adjustments to improve performance for a range of hardware configurations.
- Ended Operation Bravo.
- Overpass and Cobblestone maps are now available to everyone.
- Removed the following items from the store:
-- Season's Gifts. They are still marketable on the Community Marketplace and remain fully functional.
-- Operation Bravo Passes. They are still marketable on the Community Marketplace and can be redeemed for an Operation Bravo Coin.
- Doing an ent_create now orients the created entity opposite the player's orientation so it's facing the player.
- Added a new material type called 'Lightmapped_4WayBlend' that can be used on displacements. Documentation can be found here: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Lightmapped_4WayBlend
- Added more diagnostic information for buffer overflows in network channel.

[ UI ]
- Removed rouge [sic] pixel on mode map selection UI.
- Added player teammate colors in Competitive Mode that displays a unique color per teammate in the radar, playercount panel, scoreboard and the arrow over their head (can be toggled offline with cl_cmm_showteamplayercolors).
- Reduced translucency of avatars in playercount panel and did some minor visual updates.
- Enemies icons on radar are now a different shape than teammates.
- Hostages on radar now have an H in the dot and never rotate.
- Added sort method 'Equipped' to the Inventory.
- Added a setting to Game Options that allows hiding Team Tags in death notices.
- Team tags now scale to fit in the scoreboard and no longer overlap ping or get get cut off.
- Fixed an issue where sometimes no live games could be found in the Watch panel for the first minute after game launch.

[ GAMEPLAY ]
- All grenades now have a secondary fire that throws an underhand grenade a short distance in front of the player.
-- Secondary fire can be combined with primary fire to precisely adjust the strength of the throw.

- Weapon balance has been adjusted:
-- Improved Desert Eagle accuracy recovery
-- Improved Sg553 and AUG rates of fire.
-- Improved Sg553 and AUG scoped control ( reduced inaccuracy and recoil ).
-- Increased movement inaccuracy on all automatic weapons by 50%.
-- Movement inaccuracy when walking is now calculated differently, resulting in better walking accuracy across the board.
- sv_airaccelerate has been slightly increased.

[ MAPS ]
- Mirage
-- Fixed a bug where you could peek over a crate at CT stairs.
-- Added a peek position in Bombsite A connector, towards Palace exit.
-- Clipped benches inside palace.
-- Fixed some boost/exploit spots (Thanks F3RO!).
-- Breakable metal panels can no longer be shot through without triggering break effect.
-- Made it easier to get into hole leading to CT sniper window.
-- Made it easier to move over cart leading to B route from CT spawn.
-- Reworked cover in Bombsite A.
-- Reworked cover in Bombsite B.

- Overpass
-- Changed cover in playground.
-- Fixed smoke sorting on water.
-- Made players easier to see in park connector stairs.
-- Raised upper park divider to prevent peeking over it.
-- Increased ambient lighting.
-- Made bridge near Bombsite B twice as wide.
-- Made it easier to spot players in T side of canal.
-- Simplified the layout of Bombsite B slightly.
-- Removed small tree at CT side of upper park.
-- Blocked visibility through truck in Bombsite A.
-- Tweaked soundscape.
-- General optimizations.

- Inferno
-- Fixed a bug where players could get stuck in ceilingfans.
-- Fixed some areas where thrown C4 could get stuck.
-- Increased brightness slightly in hallway leading to balcony in Bombsite A.
-- Fixed gaps that players could see through in Bombsite B.
-- Made wall penetration in construction more consistent (Thanks Pawlesslol!).
-- Nerfed the refire rate on the churchbells (changed from infinite dings per second to 1 ding per second).
-- General optimizations.

- Dust 2
-- Removed dark texture near tunnel stairs.
-- Removed sky collision over building near T spawn.
-- Covered up shadow that looked like a player near CT spawn.
-- Fixed invisible ledges on curved corners.

- Assault
-- Fixed various graphical bugs.
-- Fixed bugs related to prop_physics_multiplayer.
-- Added a CT van to CT spawn.
-- Fixed an exploit where players could get out of the map.



Those gameplay changes are huge....


----------



## dmasteR

This patch is nuts......

I can't wait to try it out right now.


----------



## BreakDown

I really like the new tossing abilities for the granades!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Stickers! Stickers everywhere! hahahah


----------



## Blackcurrent

My game keeps crashing after the new update


----------



## Blk

>Improved Desert Eagle accuracy recovery
>Increased movement inaccuracy on all automatic weapons by 50%.
>sv_airaccelerate has been slightly increased.
>All grenades now have a secondary fire that throws an underhand grenade a short distance in front of the player.

IS THIS THE REAL LIFE


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> - Weapon balance has been adjusted:
> -- Improved Desert Eagle accuracy recovery
> -- Improved Sg553 and AUG rates of fire.
> -- Improved Sg553 and AUG scoped control ( reduced inaccuracy and recoil ).
> -- Increased movement inaccuracy on all automatic weapons by 50%.
> -- Movement inaccuracy when walking is now calculated differently, resulting in better walking accuracy across the board.
> - sv_airaccelerate has been slightly increased.


Wow, these are most of the changes I've been hoping for.

The SG and AUG might actually be usable now, and the deag might be actually worth $800.

Movement innaccuracy has also be a horrific problem for so long. Maybe ADAD will no longer be very effective.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> My game keeps crashing after the new update


Make sure you verify/validate your game.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Make sure you verify/validate your game.


I did, no help. It seems like I am not the only one. Tons of people commenting about game crashes after the update.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Make sure you verify/validate your game.
> 
> 
> 
> I did, no help. It seems like I am not the only one. Tons of people commenting about game crashes after the update.
Click to expand...

I've got a friend with the same problem, hopefully it'll be fixed by the end of the week

My guess is that this:
Quote:


> Several adjustments to improve performance for a range of hardware configurations.


is what caused this problem in the first place.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I've been playing with the deagle. It's still not that great. Nailing a lot of 1deags though, but if I miss that first shot, wooo I'm in a world of pain. But there are the times when the deagle's first bullet is inaccurate as well. Let's see when I mm later today. I don't even want to try the aug/krieg cuz that will just be severely imbalanced. They were very easy to begin with and now they're just easy. The new P90. Just slightly more expensive.


----------



## Rickles

What my buddies and I found works best for crashing is to disable multi core rendering (then if you are using MSAA I'd turn that off too).

Aug is probably my favorite gun now, the three shot scoped group is tight... like real tight.

Also the movement penalty really doesn't seem to affect SMGs..


----------



## Ukkooh

That sounds worrying as the P90 was way too easy to spray with even before the latest patch.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I've been playing with the deagle. It's still not that great. Nailing a lot of 1deags though, but if I miss that first shot, wooo I'm in a world of pain. But there are the times when the deagle's first bullet is inaccurate as well. Let's see when I mm later today. *I don't even want to try the aug/krieg cuz that will just be severely imbalanced. They were very easy to begin with and now they're just easy.* The new P90. Just slightly more expensive.


I was about to say "you guize used the new aug yet?" Gun is ridiculous. M4/AK will be replaced by that gun until it's nerfed for sure.


----------



## kiznilian

Aug scoped is nuts now. Just mowing people down.


----------



## Rickles

Yesterday I went and bought a stat trak aug, kreig, and deagle in hopes that their value will go up.


----------



## Ukkooh

Fps dropped to under 150 stable with the new patch. Any fixes or do I have to run my 3770k @5ghz now to play cs?


----------



## Rickles

turn off MSAA and FXAA


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Yesterday I went and bought a stat trak aug, kreig, and deagle in hopes that their value will go up.


Lot of buddies that did that as well.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I've been playing with the deagle. It's still not that great. Nailing a lot of 1deags though, but if I miss that first shot, wooo I'm in a world of pain. But there are the times when the deagle's first bullet is inaccurate as well. Let's see when I mm later today. I don't even want to try the aug/krieg cuz that will just be severely imbalanced. *They were very easy to begin with and now they're just easy.* The new P90. Just slightly more expensive.


oh my god thank you sir, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks the same thing.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Fps dropped to under 150 stable with the new patch. Any fixes or do I have to run my 3770k @5ghz now to play cs?


add "-threads 4/8"(depends if you have i5/7) to launch option in steam, and make sure multicore rendering is on. should fix it.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> add "-threads 4/8"(depends if you have i5/7) to launch option in steam, and make sure multicore rendering is on. should fix it.


Thanks! That fixed it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> I was about to say "you guize used the new aug yet?" Gun is ridiculous. M4/AK will be replaced by that gun until it's nerfed for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> oh my god thank you sir, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks the same thing.


Yeah, people just started using the aug/krieg ONLY because it was in the changelog. The guns were extremely easy to use earlier, but now the price tag is justified. Also, they need to be nerfed.

That said, after spending more time with the deagle, I'm actually doing a lot better with it. 1deags all over the place, even against aug/krieg







.

That's the only way to take out those guns. Single bullet headshot.

Also, keeping your aim higher and pulling down for a headshot seems by far the most effective way to control the first bullet of the deag.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Hey guys,

Any of you using sound card that could give me some advice?

I'm want to buy one but still hesitating between 3 cards:

- Creative Soundblaster Z
- Xonar DGX
- Xonar DX

Currently using as headphone a Sennheiser HD449 (might upgrade soon to AD700) and zalman mic clip.

I mostly play GO and mobas.


----------



## Rickles

Creative Soundblaster Z

Is what I have and it is awesome. My sennheisers are the hd 360 (low impedance) and I keep my system sound at like 6%. I really need to sell some of my spare water cooling and get a real pair of headphones









I've owned the DX before and liked that as well, but I didn't have a slot for it with crossfire.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any of you using sound card that could give me some advice?
> 
> I'm want to buy one but still hesitating between 3 cards:
> 
> - Creative Soundblaster Z
> - Xonar DGX
> - Xonar DX
> 
> Currently using as headphone a Sennheiser HD449 (might upgrade soon to AD700) and zalman mic clip.
> 
> I mostly play GO and mobas.


AD700 has amazing soundstage but lacks bass. I would suggest getting a USB DAC instead of a soundcard. Ever since I moved from a card to a DAC, playback has never been better. However, you should really ask Aventadoor. He's the audiophile around here.


----------



## Rickles

Darn you guys,

I just bought some sennheiser 518s

$78.70 shipped on amazon is about as low as they get.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Fps dropped to under 150 stable with the new patch. Any fixes or do I have to run my 3770k @5ghz now to play cs?


Yea i think you have to put -threads in launch options now.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> AD700 has amazing soundstage but lacks bass. I would suggest getting a USB DAC instead of a soundcard. Ever since I moved from a card to a DAC, playback has never been better. However, you should really ask Aventadoor. He's the audiophile around here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Creative Soundblaster Z
> 
> Is what I have and it is awesome. My sennheisers are the hd 360 (low impedance) and I keep my system sound at like 6%. I really need to sell some of my spare water cooling and get a real pair of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned the DX before and liked that as well, but I didn't have a slot for it with crossfire.


Thanks for the answers guys, I've never used a DAC before and do not know much about it so I might check this out before buying anything.

As for the card, I like the soundblaster mostly because it is shielded compared to xonars. haha


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> AD700 has amazing soundstage but lacks bass. I would suggest getting a USB DAC instead of a soundcard. Ever since I moved from a card to a DAC, playback has never been better. However, you should really ask Aventadoor. He's the audiophile around here.


You don't want bass in CS at all. Most of the tryhards I've noticed high passes at 200hz or so.


----------



## BreakDown

*WARNING: do not play CSGO online*

I just got VAC banned from a competitve match, a friend of mine too, we have never cheated. Theres a thread on the community hub with many people being banned, apparently some servers got hacked and once you play in them, they ban players.

http://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/558747287482791986/?tscn=1391719950


----------



## Ukkooh

How fast do these bans appear? Played 3 matches already today and wasn't banned when I quit playing so I hope I'm safe.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> How fast do these bans appear? Played 3 matches already today and wasn't banned when I quit playing so I hope I'm safe.


my first match today i got banned during the match, i would say its wise not to risk it by playing more matches, but if you have not been banned yet, probably you wont get banned.

EDIT: My VAC ban has been removed, but i still have a 365 day cooldown
EDIT2: i can now play again, as many other people, however, the hacked servers are still up because theres still people getting banned.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> You don't want bass in CS at all. Most of the tryhards I've noticed high passes at 200hz or so.


Yeah I don't like bass anyways. But I might need to check at another pair of cans. I think I really need to get a closed cans unfortunately...

Do you have any suggestion for closed cans should I not buy the AD700?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> my first match today i got banned during the match, i would say its wise not to risk it by playing more matches, but if you have not been banned yet, probably you wont get banned.
> 
> EDIT: My VAC ban has been removed, but i still have a 365 day cooldown
> EDIT2: i can now play again, as many other people, however, the hacked servers are still up because theres still people getting banned.


Big thread on HLTV about this. I wonder what happened.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yeah I don't like bass anyways. But I might need to check at another pair of cans. I think I really need to get a closed cans unfortunately...
> 
> Do you have any suggestion for closed cans should I not buy the AD700?


Closed back headphones generally provide more bass. It's not THAT big of an issue, just get 'em. Don't forget a good sound card will help a lot, especially those with a dedicated headphone amplifier in them.


----------



## dmasteR

Not sure if everyone knows, but you can throw nades at multiple distances now. You have the regular Left Click through (long), a Left and Right Click throw (medium), and the Right click throw (short).

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960310107/

Regarding the bans. ^^

"Error in Cheating Infractions
Today around noon Pacific Time an error on our servers caused several accounts to be erroneously suspended for a cheating infraction by our automated systems. The error has been detected, corrected, and all erroneously suspended accounts have been restored and are now in good standing.

It is recommended to restart CS:GO and Steam Client for all backend changes to correctly synchronize to your client.

We apologize for the inconvenience that it caused." - Vitaliy


----------



## Cass67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Any of you using sound card that could give me some advice?
> 
> I'm want to buy one but still hesitating between 3 cards:
> 
> - Creative Soundblaster Z
> - Xonar DGX
> - Xonar DX
> 
> Currently using as headphone a Sennheiser HD449 (might upgrade soon to AD700) and zalman mic clip.
> 
> I mostly play GO and mobas.


I just got a Xonar DGX and its sounding great, built in headphone amp helps too ... I use Sennheiser HD439 ... Picked both up last week and its the best sound ive heard on a pc, CS:GO never sounded so good .. Obviously im no Audiophile


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> AD700 has amazing soundstage but lacks bass. I would suggest getting a USB DAC instead of a soundcard. Ever since I moved from a card to a DAC, playback has never been better. However, you should really ask Aventadoor. He's the audiophile around here.


The only thing inherently good about a USB interface is the reduction of EMI, AFAIK. If it's a good DAC, then it'll still be a good DAC regardless of the form factor.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

On a scale of one to ten, how terrible am I?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I spent $3 on stickers today for my M4 and AK and I plan to put one of each stickers series on them.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> On a scale of one to ten, how terrible am I?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I spent $3 on stickers today for my M4 and AK and I plan to put one of each stickers series on them.


i'll give 7 or 8, cause your weapons are gonna look like rainbow sticks.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol I opened a capsule and found a search and destroy falcon in it. Put it right on my deagle. Probably better spent on the name tag for it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol I opened a capsule and found a search and destroy falcon in it. Put it right on my deagle. Probably better spent on the name tag for it.


I opened one aswell and ofcourse got the worst one in it.

Luckily I was able to sell it for more than I paid for the Key.


----------



## dmasteR

AUG so broken lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> AUG so broken lol


Seriously. It brings a whole new level to CT sided maps. I used it a bit today, I went like 38-10 in 1 match.
I also bought a Stattrak skin for it yesterday for $2, now it's worth $4-5







Should have bought 100.
And I unboxed a Statrak Blue Cobalt Deagle last week, sold it for $27, now they're like $50 and still rising


----------



## Swag

So, I just got that connection problem and auto disconnect from a Competitive MM and then when I tried to reconnect, I got the message "Failed to connect to match".

I restarted the entire computer, restarted steam, everything. Still the same message. 3 minutes later, I get a message saying I got banned for 2 hours and a derank.

What is this? Any fix?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So, I just got that connection problem and auto disconnect from a Competitive MM and then when I tried to reconnect, I got the message "Failed to connect to match".
> 
> I restarted the entire computer, restarted steam, everything. Still the same message. 3 minutes later, I get a message saying I got banned for 2 hours and a derank.
> 
> What is this? Any fix?


hacked servers ban people. it will resolve on its own, dont worry


----------



## Rickles

My AUG, not sure if I'll upgrade to Holo stickers or not. It's named "Fox News".


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 
> 
> My AUG, not sure if I'll upgrade to Holo stickers or not. It's named "Fox News".


Your AUG looks like an affliction shirt. Too much eye candy ;]


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 
> 
> My AUG, not sure if I'll upgrade to Holo stickers or not. It's named "Fox News".
> 
> 
> 
> Your AUG looks like an affliction shirt. Too much eye candy ;]
Click to expand...

Wait till you see my future M4 and AK.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> On a scale of one to ten, how terrible am I?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I spent $3 on stickers today for my M4 and AK and I plan to put one of each stickers series on them.


Stickers will be like 800% cheaper in a week or so, just wait


----------



## DizzlePro

i queued with another gn2 & we get put against ak's.

i thought MM matches you up with guys in similar ranks?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i queued with another gn2 & we get put against ak's.
> 
> i thought MM matches you up with guys in similar ranks?


Well, there was a Distinguished guardian on your side, so I guess the game was balanced around him.


----------



## iRUSH

What's the ideal CPU to run a GPU near 99% usage in this game? I suspect intel? Would a Haswell i3 do the trick?


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> What's the ideal CPU to run a GPU near 99% usage in this game? I suspect intel? Would a Haswell i3 do the trick?


From what I've seen you should put in launch options of the game : -threads 4

(if you have a quad core)


----------



## LDV617

So what do you guys think about the weapon changes?

Deagle still doesn't feel like its worth $800, P250 still feels like the bang-for-buck handgun.

AUG finally feels more like the bullpup I used to love, but the RoF is too high imho. I've heard so many people complain about the OP AUG, but if it costs more than the M4A4 (go to CT gun) then it should be better performing, and not worse -- right?

Haven't tested the SG, but I've heard the first 3 shots have unnoticeable recoil. Same point as above.

The grenade lob is pretty awesome, but I have a feeling that instead of creating more viable trajectories, it's just going to reduce complexity of viable trajectories. What I mean by this -- instead of throwing a flash in a complicated area to pop flash above/behind you, you can now just lob it and run in front before it goes off. Same goes for smokes to conceal the bomb, or for HEGs in tight spaces.

I think the grenade addition is necessary, but might need to tweak the stats on those grenades to balance it properly.

What do you guys think? (I waited a couple days to discuss the mechanics so we could all actually play with them first







)

EDIT: forgot to mention the changes to walking and accuracy while moving. Does this mean no more ADAD like someone had mentioned? Or are people still ADADing & just taking more time to lineup shots? I have not tested firing while walking yet.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> From what I've seen you should put in launch options of the game *: -threads 4*
> 
> (if you have a quad core)


Do I type what I have highlighted in bold in the launch options for CS:GO?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Do I type what I have highlighted in bold in the launch options for CS:GO?


Yep, just put that along your other launch options for GO.


----------



## Rickles

It doesn't really seem like ADADAD got nerfed, but shooting a rifle while moving is different. The odd thing is that it seems like the 5th or 6th bullet seems to be spot on the crosshairs with the ak. P90 run and gun still seems the same.


----------



## Swag

That AUG is so strong. My favorite gun now. Ace with it 3x in the last 3 games. The recoil is non-existent.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That AUG is so strong. My favorite gun now. Ace with it 3x in the last 3 games. The recoil is non-existent.


I dont think Valve with let the AUG in this current state.
They can't break the holy trinity > M4 / AK / AWP... hahah


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That AUG is so strong. My favorite gun now. Ace with it 3x in the last 3 games. The recoil is non-existent.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think Valve with let the AUG in this current state.
> They can't break the holy trinity > M4 / AK / AWP... hahah
Click to expand...

I'm gonna guess they're gonna nerf it a bit the next patch. Just because it is ruining the game quite a bit. I mean, the recoil isn't there, it's got accuracy more accurate than the M4A1, and the gun has a high clip and nice ROF.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm gonna guess they're gonna nerf it a bit the next patch. Just because it is ruining the game quite a bit. I mean, the recoil isn't there, it's got accuracy more accurate than the M4A1, and the gun has a high clip and nice ROF.


It's essentially a Negev and a auto snipe tossed together. It's literally insane.... Not sure what Valve was thinking with this one.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm gonna guess they're gonna nerf it a bit the next patch. Just because it is ruining the game quite a bit. I mean, the recoil isn't there, it's got accuracy more accurate than the M4A1, and the gun has a high clip and nice ROF.
> 
> 
> 
> It's essentially a Negev and a auto snipe tossed together. It's literally insane.... Not sure what Valve was thinking with this one.
Click to expand...

Pretty much. No recoil and strength of a autosniper, but the ROF and clip of a Negev. Hahaha!


----------



## Bboy500

I usually love Reddit but sometimes you see the mass of uninformed people that really do browse it.

The amount of people claiming the AUG is fine on that place is too damn high. Glad to see that 60% of it or so is still on the informed side at least.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It doesn't really seem like ADADAD got nerfed, but shooting a rifle while moving is different. The odd thing is that it seems like the 5th or 6th bullet seems to be spot on the crosshairs with the ak. P90 run and gun still seems the same.


Moving with automatic weapons accuracy has decreased by 50%.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm back to having voice chat off again, I don't care if I need to hear calls or not, I just can't concentrate on that and possibly hearing where the enemy might be going.

Played a game with some friends. Nova 2, 3, 4, and MGII. We played a game of nuke and we got slaughtered, 16-4 and I went 5-18 (last place on team). I had voice chat on the entire time.

Next game, Nova 4 and MGII leave. We got 2 randoms to replace them around the same rank. The first 4 rounds into the game and we lost them all, me going 0-4 so far.

Then I turn off voice chat, and it was like gabe newell blessed me with the powers of a thousand steam sales. The game ended 16-8 and I went 32-14 (1st place on team). I think we only lost those 4 rounds because T spawn was so smoked out we couldn't see anything.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It doesn't really seem like ADADAD got nerfed, but shooting a rifle while moving is different. The odd thing is that it seems like the 5th or 6th bullet seems to be spot on the crosshairs with the ak. P90 run and gun still seems the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Moving with automatic weapons accuracy has decreased by 50%.
Click to expand...

Really? I got so many headshots with the FAMAS running around on Mirage. Was there any update on accuracy while moving with a pistol?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> AUG so broken lol


It's obnoxiously bad. IMO, it needed the old fire rate and a slight damage boost. Then it would be better than the M4 long range, but not close range.

At least the Sig would be fine if they made the scoped mode as accurate as unscoped. I kinda like how the Sig is more consistent than the AK, but the recoil pattern is painful.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm back to having voice chat off again, I don't care if I need to hear calls or not, I just can't concentrate on that and possibly hearing where the enemy might be going.
> 
> Played a game with some friends. Nova 2, 3, 4, and MGII. We played a game of nuke and we got slaughtered, 16-4 and I went 5-18 (last place on team). I had voice chat on the entire time.
> 
> Next game, Nova 4 and MGII leave. We got 2 randoms to replace them around the same rank. The first 4 rounds into the game and we lost them all, me going 0-4 so far.
> 
> Then I turn off voice chat, and it was like gabe newell blessed me with the powers of a thousand steam sales. The game ended 16-8 and I went 32-14 (1st place on team). I think we only lost those 4 rounds because T spawn was so smoked out we couldn't see anything.


That's crazy. Unless the people you're playing with are excessively talking (in which case try politely asking them to be quiet, and if they don't listen you can mute the individual person)... There's no way you should play better without hearing callouts of enemy locations and stuff.


----------



## Bboy500

You can also bind a key that turns voice chat on/off instantly. That's what I do for random MM and it works great.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> That's crazy. Unless the people you're playing with are excessively talking (in which case try politely asking them to be quiet, and if they don't listen you can mute the individual person)... There's no way you should play better without hearing callouts of enemy locations and stuff.


Yeah, I play terribly when people aren't calling. I usually have to ask where people are spotted when I see things on the radar, since I don't want to have to stare at the radar to try to figure out their locations.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> You can also bind a key that turns voice chat on/off instantly. That's what I do for random MM and it works great.


wot

I need this


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> wot
> 
> I need this


bind "KEY" "toggle voice_enable 0 1"

Replace "KEY" = with the button you'd like to replace.


----------



## DizzlePro

got my first ace the other day


----------



## Rickles

I mean, the overall spread is worse while running but it seems like a few of the bullets are spot on. I'll test in aim map tomorrow night.


----------



## Jack Mac

Just treated myself to some nice skins:
M4A1-S Nitro Minimal wear
AK-47 Black Laminate Minimal Wear
Desert Eagle Golden Koi Factory New


----------



## BreakDown

Do you guys have tips on comunication in CS? Ive recently started playing with friends, but it is our first time playing competitive CS in a team, i feel like our comunication isnt great, which should not be a suprise, but i dont know what is a "proper" way to comunicate.

Also, any tips for playing as a team will be welcome!


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Do you guys have tips on comunication in CS? Ive recently started playing with friends, but it is our first time playing competitive CS in a team, i feel like our comunication isnt great, which should not be a suprise, but i dont know what is a "proper" way to comunicate.
> 
> Also, any tips for playing as a team will be welcome!


There's a lot to consider in regards to communicating (sometimes referred to "calling" or "making calls"). Mostly it covers what's going on around an individual. What nades/weapons/players you're seeing, what you're hearing, etc. There's a strong balance between saying enough and too much. To effectively communicate you have to be able to discern what is important and isn't, and to put it in such a way that you're listened to (and not just heard).

Playing as a team depends a lot on how each individuals communication ties together. Your team can still be rather free form (five individuals doing their own thing) as long as everybody is on the same page as far as the impact of certain things.

It's been a long time since I played (recreational or competitively), but this is how I feel about it in a summarized fashion..


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Do you guys have tips on comunication in CS? Ive recently started playing with friends, but it is our first time playing competitive CS in a team, i feel like our comunication isnt great, which should not be a suprise, but i dont know what is a "proper" way to comunicate.
> 
> Also, any tips for playing as a team will be welcome!


It's important to make calls about the whereabouts of the enemies. So if you see 4 guys going bombsite A, tell your teammates so they can make a rotation and help out. Also call out smokes, flashes, grenades etc. When you shoot a guy but don't kill him, tell your teammates roughly how much damage you've done to him. And even subtle stuff like "I heard steps on Banana". Basically, everyone on the team should know what's going on so they can rotate/prepare and act accordingly.


----------



## Rebellion88

If you do die, always good to call out what direction they are heading afterwards as well.


----------



## Aventadoor

I've been going back and fourth between stretched 4:3 and not stretched 4:3/16:9, and to be honest, I know people say its preference, but as people say, the hitboxes doesnt get any bigger. I find it more consistent to hit the enemies when playing not stretched. Anyone else find it this way?


----------



## LDV617

I prefer stretched. I went from playing at 1080 widescreen to 1600x1200 ( I think :/ ) and I notice that it's easier for me to find my targets head / actually see my target, but I do believe it is all preference.

When I first started PC gaming, I played 4:3 stretch in most games because it ran better on my old HD4650 p.o.s -- I guess that has sort of stuck with my in games like CS.

I play EVERY other game at 1080p


----------



## BreakDown

Is there such a thing as calling out too much? lets say im on B in dust 2 and i hear footsteps of 2 people in tunnels, should i be updating my team constanlty about those 2 T's on tunnels while i hear them, or only update them if they leave/stopmaking noise? or not update them at all, just say i hear 2 tunnels and nothing else.

Also, if im not sure if the enemy is going to push, what should i call? lets say im alone on b, and they are flashing/shooting, but not pushing into the b bomb site, and they keep doind this constantly for a while, it could be a fake, but i know there sserveral people there, should i call for back up? or not call for back up because its probably a fake?

Can a team work without a "strat caller"?


----------



## Mwarren

I find that I tend to play a lot better when muting mics in MM like the other guy that posted in this thread.

I feel like there's less pressure on me to hit shots as you don't hear people QQing when you mess up which leads to me playing a lot better, I can also concentrate better.

If anything I've found people call too much in MM.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I find that I tend to play a lot better when muting mics in MM like the other guy that posted in this thread.
> 
> I feel like there's less pressure on me to hit shots as you don't hear people QQing when you mess up which leads to me playing a lot better, I can also concentrate better.
> 
> ^ This
> Many matches could have been won if it wasent for people QQing.
> Hate when I defend the bomb and its 1-2 enemies left, and people start talking, guessing where they are.


----------



## waylo88

MM is too good man. I finally got back to DMG (or "badge" as people call it). I won my first two games as DMG, third game we get a blatant cheater. In warmup he's just headshotting constantly. He then promises to turn it off when the game starts. Game starts, obviously he doesn't turn it off. My team all agrees to report him and leave. I queue up for another. Next game the server is super laggy. Everyone is warping around, except for one guy who is able to go 30-4. We lose and I immediately get demoted back down to double AK.

Fun.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I find that I tend to play a lot better when muting mics in MM like the other guy that posted in this thread.
> 
> I feel like there's less pressure on me to hit shots as you don't hear people QQing when you mess up which leads to me playing a lot better, I can also concentrate better.
> 
> If anything I've found people call too much in MM.


I'm personally the complete opposite. I love it when people QQ if I mess up, makes me work twice as hard. I typically do worse in MM though just cause most MM players just really have no idea what teamwork/communication even is. Everyone's playing for themselfs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I've been going back and fourth between stretched 4:3 and not stretched 4:3/16:9, and to be honest, I know people say its preference, but as people say, the hitboxes doesnt get any bigger. I find it more consistent to hit the enemies when playing not stretched. Anyone else find it this way?


Might be because the way your sensitivity changes when you're playing stretched. Stretched sensitivity feels extremely weird for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Is there such a thing as calling out too much? lets say im on B in dust 2 and i hear footsteps of 2 people in tunnels, should i be updating my team constanlty about those 2 T's on tunnels while i hear them, or only update them if they leave/stopmaking noise? or not update them at all, just say i hear 2 tunnels and nothing else.
> 
> Also, if im not sure if the enemy is going to push, what should i call? lets say im alone on b, and they are flashing/shooting, but not pushing into the b bomb site, and they keep doind this constantly for a while, it could be a fake, but i know there sserveral people there, should i call for back up? or not call for back up because its probably a fake?
> 
> Can a team work without a "strat caller"?


For a new team, no strat caller is going to be very difficult. You guys need a strat caller.

Let your team know if they're upper tuns, or lower tuns, and also if they leave the tunnels. Call every nade they throw. This will give your strat caller a idea if this could be a fake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> MM is too good man. I finally got back to DMG (or "badge" as people call it). I won my first two games as DMG, third game we get a blatant cheater. In warmup he's just headshotting constantly. He then promises to turn it off when the game starts. Game starts, obviously he doesn't turn it off. My team all agrees to report him and leave. I queue up for another. Next game the server is super laggy. Everyone is warping around, except for one guy who is able to go 30-4. We lose and I immediately get demoted back down to double AK.
> 
> Fun.


Definitely try out Altpug/ESEA.


----------



## waylo88

Also, probably done until they fix the AUG. Pretty dumb that nothing T side counters that at the moment.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Also, probably done until they fix the AUG. Pretty dumb that nothing T side counters that at the moment.


The SG can somewhat do the job.

Honestly though, they just need to go back to what they were or if anything go back to the way it was and just increase the fire rate and spread by 5-10%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm back to having voice chat off again, I don't care if I need to hear calls or not, I just can't concentrate on that and possibly hearing where the enemy might be going.
> 
> Played a game with some friends. Nova 2, 3, 4, and MGII. We played a game of nuke and we got slaughtered, 16-4 and I went 5-18 (last place on team). I had voice chat on the entire time.
> 
> Next game, Nova 4 and MGII leave. We got 2 randoms to replace them around the same rank. The first 4 rounds into the game and we lost them all, me going 0-4 so far.
> 
> Then I turn off voice chat, and it was like gabe newell blessed me with the powers of a thousand steam sales. The game ended 16-8 and I went 32-14 (1st place on team). I think we only lost those 4 rounds because T spawn was so smoked out we couldn't see anything.
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy. Unless the people you're playing with are excessively talking (in which case try politely asking them to be quiet, and if they don't listen you can mute the individual person)... There's no way you should play better without hearing callouts of enemy locations and stuff.
Click to expand...

Here's the thing, I can usually hear their footsteps or figure out where they are by the time any calls are made. When the mic is enabled though, 50% of the time it's "Someone is doing something here" and while listening to that, I get popped in the head because I wasn't paying full attention.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Also, probably done until they fix the AUG. Pretty dumb that nothing T side counters that at the moment.


When you zoom the sig in, it's just as bad.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm back to having voice chat off again, I don't care if I need to hear calls or not, I just can't concentrate on that and possibly hearing where the enemy might be going.
> 
> Played a game with some friends. Nova 2, 3, 4, and MGII. We played a game of nuke and we got slaughtered, 16-4 and I went 5-18 (last place on team). I had voice chat on the entire time.
> 
> Next game, Nova 4 and MGII leave. We got 2 randoms to replace them around the same rank. The first 4 rounds into the game and we lost them all, me going 0-4 so far.
> 
> Then I turn off voice chat, and it was like gabe newell blessed me with the powers of a thousand steam sales. The game ended 16-8 and I went 32-14 (1st place on team). I think we only lost those 4 rounds because T spawn was so smoked out we couldn't see anything.


Might just take some more time, or try turning your in game up.


----------



## Pwnography

Whats the command for moving the HUD/minimap in so its 4:3 style?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Whats the command for moving the HUD/minimap in so its 4:3 style?


Video Settings > Advanced > HUD Size.

It won't make it completely 4:3, but it's closer.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Video Settings > Advanced > HUD Size.
> 
> It won't make it completely 4:3, but it's closer.


It seems like it's half way between 4:3 and 16:9 positioning.

I think it's a good compromise between losing peripheral vision and the map being in an annoying place.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It seems like it's half way between 4:3 and 16:9 positioning.
> 
> I think it's a good compromise between losing peripheral vision and the map being in an annoying place.


Wish there was the ability to move each element individually. maybe drop the map central to the screen or something.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Wish there was the ability to move each element individually. maybe drop the map central to the screen or something.


When I was looking up stuff about configs, I found something called competitive HUD, which does allow you to do this. But it says Valve temporarily disabled custom HUDs.

Anyone know why they disabled them and if/when they're going to re-enable them?


----------



## Rickles

They are planning on reenabling it in the future i think...

I just went 29-10-15 on dust 2, only using the nova.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Wish there was the ability to move each element individually. maybe drop the map central to the screen or something.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was looking up stuff about configs, I found something called competitive HUD, which does allow you to do this. But it says Valve temporarily disabled custom HUDs.
> 
> Anyone know why they disabled them and if/when they're going to re-enable them?
Click to expand...

"Temporarily disabled" probably means its disabled until they can get around to putting custom HUDs as drops like they have in Dota 2


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> "Temporarily disabled" probably means its disabled until they can get around to putting custom HUDs as drops like they have in Dota 2


That would be sweet to get custom huds. I enjoy how they managed dota 2 micro transactions.

Off topic: Arcana Terror Blade OP!!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> "Temporarily disabled" probably means its disabled until they can get around to putting custom HUDs as drops like they have in Dota 2


Scaleform 4.2 had security issues which is why they disabled custom HUD's from my knowledge. Back when CS:GO allowed custom HUD's, the game didn't use Scaleform 4.2. There was a huge update a little over a year ago when they updated the UI to ScaleForm 4.2 which is what disabled the custom HUD's.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> "Temporarily disabled" probably means its disabled until they can get around to putting custom HUDs as drops like they have in Dota 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaleform 4.2 had security issues which is why they disabled custom HUD's from my knowledge. Back when CS:GO allowed custom HUD's, the game didn't use Scaleform 4.2. There was a huge update a little over a year ago when they updated the UI to ScaleForm 4.2 which is what disabled the custom HUD's.
Click to expand...

I see, that makes more sense but you never know, It could happen.

I wouldn't mind a CSS styled HUD.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Finally decided to buy my soundcard, went for the Xonar DX, since the Soundblaster Z was out of stock on the website I order.

Thanks again for the advices!


----------



## ralliartninja

I have the same card. I love it, I can hear people running from everywhere and can hear the bomb plants from pretty far. Before I had to rely on teamates to tell me when bomb was planting lol. Anyway Enjoy!!


----------



## Rickles

down to gold nova 3









Four ranks below my highest, I really need to play without my friends..


----------



## Jack Mac

I do terrible when I play with friends for whatever reason. Guess that+the AUG are why I'm still in Silver Elite Master.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> down to gold nova 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four ranks below my highest, I really need to play without my friends..


I feel you lol. I was a DMG (badge) now I am an Master Guardian II ever since the update.
Seems like my shots are not registering and my nades are hitting invisible corners lol.
Also the AUG is super op now hard to counter something that has no recoil when zoomed.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I feel you lol. I was a DMG (badge) now I am an Master Guardian II ever since the update.
> Seems like my shots are not registering and my nades are hitting invisible corners lol.
> Also the AUG is super op now hard to counter something that has no recoil when zoomed.


Welcome to OCN! I've had that odd feeling about hit reg too after the patch. I hope valve undos it as fast as possible as it pretty much ruined the game.


----------



## ralliartninja

Thanks!! Yeah since I de-ranked twice I haven't really played the game and probably wont play it until the next patch. I been playing Assassins Creed Black Flag since it came free with the video card.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Thanks!! Yeah since I de-ranked twice I haven't really played the game and probably wont play it until the next patch. I been playing Assassins Creed Black Flag since it came free with the video card.


Welcome to OCN!









I feel the same way in regards to hit reg, but that may be due to my nasty ping (180/200 niiiice). haha
Down to MG2 yesterday after a really bad lossing spree.

PS: Black flag is really cool, better than AC3.


----------



## dmasteR

TheYonderGod, a OCN member is having his match shout casted!

Come on and watch! :]


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Welcome to OCN! I've had that odd feeling about hit reg too after the patch. I hope valve undos it as fast as possible as it pretty much ruined the game.


Dude, I have the exact same feeling.
I have to hit people in the head multiple times


----------



## dmasteR

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3574753

Played a scrim, and pyth was in it! We beat em :]


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3574753
> 
> Played a scrim, and pyth was in it! We beat em :]


Damn! You won a match against mOE! Congratulations.









On another note, a present from a friend (Named it after him):


----------



## Rickles

Nice pattern!

Played one last match with my buddies and went back to 4 star.

I do so much better with the m4a4 then the m4a1 it isn't even funny..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3574753
> 
> Played a scrim, and pyth was in it! We beat em :]
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! You won a match against mOE! Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, a present from a friend (Named it after him):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

wow lol.

That reminds me, I need to rename my awp to "Dmaster's Demise" since it's about the only weapon I can kill him with.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3574753
> 
> Played a scrim, and pyth was in it! We beat em :]
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! You won a match against mOE! Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, a present from a friend (Named it after him):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow lol.
> 
> That reminds me, I need to rename my awp to "Dmaster's Demise" since it's about the only weapon I can kill him with.
Click to expand...

Hahaha! I also got a Lucky 13 sticker but I want to get an Asiimov to stick it on.







I'll be vying for an Asiimov from other friends now haha.


----------



## Swag

Oh yea, by the way, if I get some more money and add some to my Steam Wallet. I'll gift you a name tag.







I gotta check my funds for this month though. I've spent quite a bit already.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh yea, by the way, if I get some more money and add some to my Steam Wallet. I'll gift you a name tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta check my funds for this month though. I've spent quite a bit already.


Nah I'm good, thanks for the offer though.









I "should" be getting around $75 this weekend. That is if I win this contest which should be a breeze with almost 300 entries so far.


----------



## Rickles

I've been decking out my stat traks with stickers and renaming them

AWP | Stickers, AK-47 | Stickers, P250 | Stickers etc..

Feels like I am in the first grade again.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I've been decking out my stat traks with stickers and renaming them
> 
> AWP | Stickers, AK-47 | Stickers, P250 | Stickers etc..
> 
> Feels like I am in the first grade again.


Don't worry, it's normal









I'm waiting for stickers to continue dropping in price before getting them, but I do love trying to name my weapons.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/bboy500

My names so far. Scout is my favorite name with Ak-47 2nd so far. Unsure what to name my Souvenir UMP, it's the last gun on that list I need =/


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Sticker fever! hahaha
I'm pretty much putting stickers on all weapons I frequently use.

Trying to make them match though:

Black Dog on Silenced weaps...
Aces high on X ray M4a4...

I have yet to name a weapon.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/inventory/


----------



## Sikkamore

Just got back from a month or two hiatus from playing CS:GO.

First game I find out the AUG is ridiculous now.

Second game ALL my sound cuts out. No communication, no gun shots, no steps, NOTHING. Happened to a guy on the other team and he had to restart his PC. I trucked on and still went 17-15 and won lol


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I've spent quite a bit already.


Same, this week I purchased the following:
AWP Redline Minimal wear
Desert Eagle Golden Koi Factory new
M4A1-S Nitro Minimal Wear
M4A1-S Guardian Minimal wear (gift for a friend)
AUG and Dual Beretta Anodized Navy Factory New.
edit: knew I forgot something, I also bought the AK-47 Black Laminate minimal wear, pics later.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

For some reason I have to have everything factory new so I've spent quite a bit on this game :/


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> For some reason I have to have everything factory new so I've spent quite a bit on this game :/


Minimal wear is not that bad when the price jump is really high to factory new.
For instance black laminated ak minimal wear > factory new, there's like 30 euros difference.
Same for fire serpent AK, there is like 70 euros to fill the gap to factory new.

I do want one fire serpent, maybe later on. haha


----------



## Rickles

Lately I have been getting battle scarred just for the looks









Also you can scrape stickers to make them look worn, I'll post a picture of my p250 tonight.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Minimal wear is not that bad when the price jump is really high to factory new.
> For instance black laminated ak minimal wear > factory new, there's like 30 euros difference.
> Same for fire serpent AK, there is like 70 euros to fill the gap to factory new.
> 
> I do want one fire serpent, maybe later on. haha


Exactly this.

Also, Field Tested isn't bad looking either as long as it's on the high end of Field Tested and it also depends on certain guns. My Fire Serpent is pretty darn good for a Field Tested.



http://cdn.overclock.net/b/be/be919ff9_D7B10723C76863C4776EC4727371464961F3173E.jpeg

To view it larger...


----------



## Aventadoor

Got my first de-rank today








Back to Gold Nova III and its about time... Been playing horrible latly and my aim is useless, not improved a single bit


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Exactly this.
> 
> Also, Field Tested isn't bad looking either as long as it's on the high end of Field Tested and it also depends on certain guns. My Fire Serpent is pretty darn good for a Field Tested.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/be/be919ff9_D7B10723C76863C4776EC4727371464961F3173E.jpeg
> 
> To view it larger...


Yeah the paint job is pretty neat on your fire serpent.
For the moment I'm rolling a black laminated (minimal wear) but I want to make the switch to fire serpent.









Also diggin' the X ray skin on m4a4 recently. It looks really good from the player's perspective imo.
I checked the asiimov before getting the x ray and it really feels like it belong to another game.

Anyone have screen shots of scrapped sitckers? Does it look badass? haha


----------



## Rickles

Darn, I forgot I sold my USP that had the scrapped stickers...


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yeah the paint job is pretty neat on your fire serpent.
> For the moment I'm rolling a black laminated (minimal wear) but I want to make the switch to fire serpent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also diggin' the X ray skin on m4a4 recently. It looks really good from the player's perspective imo.
> I checked the asiimov before getting the x ray and it really feels like it belong to another game.
> 
> Anyone have screen shots of scrapped sitckers? Does it look badass? haha


Keep the black laminate, best AK-47 skin IMO and it's so nice and sleek looking.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Exactly this.
> 
> Also, Field Tested isn't bad looking either as long as it's on the high end of Field Tested and it also depends on certain guns. My Fire Serpent is pretty darn good for a Field Tested.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/be/be919ff9_D7B10723C76863C4776EC4727371464961F3173E.jpeg
> 
> To view it larger...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the paint job is pretty neat on your fire serpent.
> For the moment I'm rolling a black laminated (minimal wear) but I want to make the switch to fire serpent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also diggin' the X ray skin on m4a4 recently. It looks really good from the player's perspective imo.
> I checked the asiimov before getting the x ray and it really feels like it belong to another game.
> 
> Anyone have screen shots of scrapped sitckers? Does it look badass? haha
Click to expand...

Not sure exactly what you mean by "scrapped stickers" but I have a black laminate AK and currently have two stickers on it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Also, looks like the next operation so far will have Cache, Ali, and Motel. Good maps so far.


----------



## DannyT

I reckon for the next operation they should bring back some of the 1.6, cz and source maps


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not sure exactly what you mean by "scrapped stickers" but I have a black laminate AK and currently have two stickers on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, looks like the next operation so far will have Cache, Ali, and Motel. Good maps so far.


Thanks for the screens!

What I meant is that you can scrap stickers so that they look worn out.
If you do it enough times, the sticker completely disappear (maybe 10 times, I dunno).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Minimal wear is not that bad when the price jump is really high to factory new.
> For instance black laminated ak minimal wear > factory new, there's like 30 euros difference.
> Same for fire serpent AK, there is like 70 euros to fill the gap to factory new.
> 
> I do want one fire serpent, maybe later on. haha
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly this.
> 
> Also, Field Tested isn't bad looking either as long as it's on the high end of Field Tested and it also depends on certain guns. My Fire Serpent is pretty darn good for a Field Tested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/be/be919ff9_D7B10723C76863C4776EC4727371464961F3173E.jpeg
> 
> To view it larger...
Click to expand...

oooo

I want that. I want a Stat-Trak Asiimov and a Stat-Trak Fire Serpent or even non-stat trak ones. I would be so happy if I could fulfill all the weapons in the game with skins.
Edit: I'm not sure if there is a Stat-Trak of the Fire Serpent...

So far,
I have a:
Karambit Slaughter MW
Karambit Fade MW
Stat-Trak Blue Laminate AK
AWP Lightning
AWP Redline

One karambit on my main, and one on my smurf, same with the awps. My most used gun right now is the AUG and I want a nice skin for that now.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> I reckon for the next operation they should bring back some of the 1.6, cz and source maps


Not that simple. As far as I know the next operation is only gonna include maps from all the previous operations.

On top of that, the maps in those games that just so happened to remade for CSGO probably don't meet the requirements for an operation.
Quote:


> Thanks for the screens!
> 
> What I meant is that you can scrap stickers so that they look worn out.
> If you do it enough times, the sticker completely disappear (maybe 10 times, I dunno).


Maybe they should have a "sticker scrapper" that drops in game? Maybe something like the inscribers work in Dota 2.

For example, stickers start at factory new. Using a scrapper on that sticker will reduce it to minimal wear, then field tested, and so on, until eventually you completely remove it.

A sticker scrapper can be used up to 5 times, and it can be used on any sticker multiple times.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> oooo
> 
> I want that. I want a Stat-Trak Asiimov and a Stat-Trak Fire Serpent or even non-stat trak ones. I would be so happy if I could fulfill all the weapons in the game with skins.
> Edit: I'm not sure if there is a Stat-Trak of the Fire Serpent...
> 
> So far,
> I have a:
> Karambit Slaughter MW
> Karambit Fade MW
> Stat-Trak Blue Laminate AK
> AWP Lightning
> AWP Redline
> 
> One karambit on my main, and one on my smurf, same with the awps. My most used gun right now is the AUG and I want a nice skin for that now.


Nice collection.

How do you get all your karambits ? haha

I only have one without paint job and it still cost me an arm. XD

For the AUG, the blue anodized one is pretty good looking if you put a Black Dog sticker on it.
Otherwise, AUG wings or Contractor are nice.

You should also try to check m4 skins while the AUG is OP, they may lower in value if Valve does not fix the AUG soon.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> oooo
> 
> I want that. I want a Stat-Trak Asiimov and a Stat-Trak Fire Serpent or even non-stat trak ones. I would be so happy if I could fulfill all the weapons in the game with skins.
> Edit: I'm not sure if there is a Stat-Trak of the Fire Serpent...
> 
> So far,
> I have a:
> Karambit Slaughter MW
> Karambit Fade MW
> Stat-Trak Blue Laminate AK
> AWP Lightning
> AWP Redline
> 
> One karambit on my main, and one on my smurf, same with the awps. My most used gun right now is the AUG and I want a nice skin for that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection.
> 
> How do you get all your karambits ? haha
> 
> I only have one without paint job and it still cost me an arm. XD
> 
> For the AUG, the blue anodized one is pretty good looking if you put a Black Dog sticker on it.
> Otherwise, AUG wings or Contractor are nice.
> 
> You should also try to check m4 skins while the AUG is OP, they may lower in value if Valve does not fix the AUG soon.
Click to expand...

I got my Slaughter from a friend and I unboxed the Fade about 3 days ago. Other than that, I don't think I can spend $400 on a knife.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I got my Slaughter from a friend and I unboxed the Fade about 3 days ago. Other than that, I don't think I can spend $400 on a knife.


You sir have a really good friend. lol
And you're pretty lucky as well!

The slaughter karambit is looking sick.


----------



## Jack Mac

All my skins atm.


----------



## kiznilian

Valve is rolling in the money with all you degenerate gamblers.

Hypocrite alert, I spent like 30 bucks on keys so far lol.


----------



## Rickles

You can scrape stickers for free, it will even tell you when you get to the last scrape that will remove the sticker.

I'll scrape one off tonight and take pictures along the way.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You can scrape stickers for free, it will even tell you when you get to the last scrape that will remove the sticker.
> 
> I'll scrape one off tonight and take pictures along the way.


Well I just tried this and because of me being stupid I thought the changes wouldn't be made unless I hit continue.

Now I have a battle scarred Lucky 13 and well worn Fearsome sticker on my AK


----------



## Aventadoor

I have to say, the difference between Gold Nova IIII & III is huuuuge.
My last 2 matches as Gold Nova III have gone really well (in the yellow box)


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Valve is rolling in the money with all you degenerate gamblers.
> 
> Hypocrite alert, I spent like 30 bucks on keys so far lol.


Bash my friends for buying cigs and scratch tickets...

..SPEND $100 ON CASE KEYS


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Valve is rolling in the money with all you degenerate gamblers.
> 
> Hypocrite alert, I spent like 30 bucks on keys so far lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Bash my friends for buying cigs and scratch tickets...
> 
> ..SPEND $100 ON CASE KEYS
Click to expand...

Either way...both will cause future health problems.

Few years from now your friends will have lung cancer and you will have a major gambling problem


----------



## kiznilian

I just know people who dropped hundreds on keys and stuff. It would be more sufficient to outright buy what you want if you were doing it that much.

I buy most my keys selling my stuff until I get enough for one. Sucks I have to sell my skins for like 5 cents lol. Takes a while!


----------



## Rickles

So I think the nova is my new go to after winning pistol round (was the bizon).

And I am really, and I mean really, liking the nova on T side for dust 2, I just play B or B tunnels out to mid. The secret is to use lots of smoke / flashes and catch them rotating, got a super easy 4k last night with it.

Also failed an ace so bad. I had the awp and the last guy was in B site not even looking at me (I was in double doors) I line up on his head and right as I shoot he crouches and my teammate kills him from tunnels.

And I must be trending up because I got a couple hackusations again.


----------



## Ombenichelsea

Plz help me how to fix CSGO crash problem.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ombenichelsea*
> 
> Plz help me how to fix CSGO crash problem.


Reinstall your OS.
Edit: Also revert back to stock clocks on gpu, ram and cpu.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Valve is rolling in the money with all you degenerate gamblers.
> 
> Hypocrite alert, I spent like 30 bucks on keys so far lol.


For my defense, I will say that I do not gamble at all!

I buy directly off the market! XD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ombenichelsea*
> 
> Plz help me how to fix CSGO crash problem.


First off we need more info.

Your PC specs? When does the crash happen? That sorta stuff.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ombenichelsea*
> 
> Plz help me how to fix CSGO crash problem.


Try validating the game on your settings first. That will make sure you are not missing any files needed to run the game properly. If that does not work uninstall cs go and then reinstall. I had the same issue where cs go would crash at times, then I validated the game and it said I was missing certain files and it installed it for me and now it works perfect.


----------



## dmasteR

http://lukemckinney.net/2014/02/12/the-real-online-shooter-classes/

Thought this was pretty funny. Enjoy :]


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ombenichelsea*
> 
> Plz help me how to fix CSGO crash problem.


Disable multi-core rendering in the video options.


----------



## kiznilian

I have a dual monitor setup. I play a non native res on my primary. Does anyone know how to stop my second monitor from moving the position of everything once I got into the game? It moves all my windows over to the right and I can't see them.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I have a dual monitor setup. I play a non native res on my primary. Does anyone know how to stop my second monitor from moving the position of everything once I got into the game? It moves all my windows over to the right and I can't see them.


Try switching to GPU scaling instead of display scaling.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> CZ75-Auto
> Added the CZ75-Auto as a new stock pistol that is a loadout alternative to the P250. Its stats are identical to the P250's with the exception of being fully automatic and having only two magazines.
> CS:GO Weapon Case #3
> Introducing the CS:GO Weapon Case #3, comprised entirely of pistol finishes, including finishes for the new CZ75-Auto.
> GAMEPLAY
> Weapon adjustments based on data collected:
> Increased Aug recoil
> Reduced Aug rate of fire
> Reduced Aug and Sg553 scoped run speeds
> Increased Desert Eagle accuracy recovery by 2.5%
> Improved scope visuals for Aug and Sg553.
> Aug now has a new firing sound.
> Pressing the walk key while running now properly decelerates your speed to walking instead of instantly capping it.
> Fixed regression that broke environment fog not being reduced when zoomed with a scoped weapon.
> UI
> Added text filter to loadout.
> Added peel animation when player cycles position.
> Fixed enemies on the square radar not rotating to match their view.
> Fixed teammate colors sometimes shuffling on some panels when a player disconnected in Competitive Mode.
> Crosshair style 2 (Classic) has been changed to accurately show weapon accuracy.
> Added some ConVars to be used with crosshairstyle 2 (Classic) to allow users to further customize how they want it to display. (cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitdist, cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitalpha_innermod, cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitalpha_outermod, cl_crosshair_dynamic_maxdist_splitratio)
> MAPS
> Overpass
> Improved visibility.
> Removed small cover on CT side of Bombsite B.
> Drastically reduced the number of trashcans.
> Widened tunnel near T spawn.
> Widened lower door in park connector.
> Widened corridor near CT sniper room.
> MISC
> Fixes to improve game stability during startup.
> Added diagnostic info to debug video config reset.
> Fixed dedicated server to write steam_appid.txt
> Fixed several game server memory leaks.
> Fixed a bug causing certain workshop maps to re-download every time the game is launched.


----------



## waylo88

My game now repeatedly crashes. I can play for maybe five minutes and it will crash, guaranteed.

Also, what did they do to the crosshair? Mine is now randomly dynamic and no matter what I change I cant get it back to my old crosshair.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> My game now repeatedly crashes. I can play for maybe five minutes and it will crash, guaranteed.
> 
> Also, what did they do to the crosshair? Mine is now randomly dynamic and no matter what I change I cant get it back to my old crosshair.


Did you try verifying your game? I haven't updated my game yet, trying to keep scrimming as long as I can before I update.


----------



## waylo88

Yup, tried verifying. Nothing.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> My game now repeatedly crashes. I can play for maybe five minutes and it will crash, guaranteed.
> 
> Also, what did they do to the crosshair? Mine is now randomly dynamic and no matter what I change I cant get it back to my old crosshair.


Yeah, they messed up the static crosshair ( style 4 ) and did something to style 2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Did you try verifying your game? I haven't updated my game yet, trying to keep scrimming as long as I can before I update.


Lol you should update. The deagle is getting closer to the source deagle and it's incredible to use right now. SO much better than the last update, which already buffed it. The new pistol is a bad idea. Might be good to stop rushes, but it's a killer to be honest. Switching it out for a P250 might force a more expensive deagle buy. So ideally, this is best for CTs IMO.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Yeah, they messed up the static crosshair ( style 4 ) and did something to style 2.
> Lol you should update. The deagle is getting closer to the source deagle and it's incredible to use right now. SO much better than the last update, which already buffed it. The new pistol is a bad idea. Might be good to stop rushes, but it's a killer to be honest. Switching it out for a P250 might force a more expensive deagle buy. So ideally, this is best for CTs IMO.


mattwood_valveValve Employee 45 points 20 minutes ago
Hey, guys. There is a bug and cl_crosshairstyle 4 was not meant to move. It will be resolved once we have a chance to push out another update.

Didn't want to update, so I could keep on scrimming. You never know how long it takes ESEA to update sometimes because they use a custom server plugin.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> mattwood_valveValve Employee 45 points 20 minutes ago
> Hey, guys. There is a bug and cl_crosshairstyle 4 was not meant to move. It will be resolved once we have a chance to push out another update.
> 
> Didn't want to update, so I could keep on scrimming. You never know how long it takes ESEA to update sometimes because they use a custom server plugin.


Ah, makes sense. But then eventually people will shut off their games and it'll update and then after a while you'll be the only one still running the older build. With ESEA


----------



## dmasteR

Here are all the new gun skins.

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/02/8644/

New Blog Post.

How's everyone feel about the new pistol? I'm still not sure if I like it more than the P250, still a bit too early to tell.


----------



## daav1d

Since I'm not at home and wont be for about three weeks, can someone try out the new crosshair commands and post it here?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> My game now repeatedly crashes. I can play for maybe five minutes and it will crash, guaranteed.
> 
> Also, what did they do to the crosshair? Mine is now randomly dynamic and no matter what I change I cant get it back to my old crosshair.


Turn off multicore rendering.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How's everyone feel about the new pistol? I'm still not sure if I like it more than the P250, still a bit too early to tell.


I think it's amazing.. but I can see how someone more skilled than myself could do just as good with the P250, without losing the ammo.


----------



## Rickles

What I want is the option to buy a single berreta for half the cost.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

It's official. This game is going to turn into the next TF2 within the next 6 months.


----------



## Rickles

I'd be ok with that.










For as OP as the AUG was it was nice to see something other than the m4 and awp.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I found some leaked patch notes for the next patch.
Quote:


> MP5
> Added the MP5 as a alternative to the MP7. Its stats are identical to the MP7's except for the lower recoil and spread, along with a silencer, making it as quiet as the M4A1-S.
> CS:GO Sticker Capsule #2
> Introducing the Sticker Capsule #2, 13 brand new stickers to stick to your weapon finishes!
> GAMEPLAY
> Weapon adjustments based on data collected:
> Removed M4A4 and AK-47, since only 1% of the community was using them after the last 2 updates.
> Increased the Auto Snipers fire rate by 25% and reduced recoil by 50%
> P90 Price has been increased to $2700
> P90 Fire Rate has been increased by 10%
> P90 Recoil has been reduced by 34% and spread has been reduced by 69%
> Increased Desert Eagle accuracy recovery by 50%
> AWP Accuracy while moving has been increased by 200%
> Added ability to remove the scope off of Auto Snipers and the AWP
> Added ability to Aim Down Sights on the M4A1-S, decreasing spread and recoil by up to 30%


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I found some leaked patch notes for the next patch.


Honestly, counterstrike was kinda stale, source was relatively unchanged bar 1 big update for like 6 years. I will concede it would have been nice of them to do this in a test client.


----------



## ralliartninja

I honestly doubt they will remove the Ak-47 and m4a. From all the games I have played, those 2 guns are one of the most used guns in competitive mm. P-90 is also very popular but I have noticed if there is an ak or m4 on the floor people will drop the p-90. lol


----------



## Ukkooh

I'm fairly sure that was just a parody of valve's recent updates. And a good one too.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I'm fairly sure that was just a parody of valve's recent updates. And a good one too.


haha yep, you never know though, they'll probably add in the MP5 at this point aswell.

And at that rate they'll end up making Weapon Attachments, how about an ext mag for that auto P250? totally not for scrubs


----------



## Rickles

I don't think they will go that far...

Personally I think they should have left the m4 like it is in source. It would be nice to see an mp5 instead of that horrible mp7.

Seriously, I think it is the worst SMG and don't see any point in ever using it.

UMP is just as accurate and does more damage, Bizon can spray a lot more, mac10 hits harder, and its price is too high. I mean, $300 more and you are looking at the galil, which is downright awesome.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I don't think they will go that far...
> 
> Personally I think they should have left the m4 like it is in source. It would be nice to see an mp5 instead of that horrible mp7.
> 
> Seriously, I think it is the worst SMG and don't see any point in ever using it.
> 
> UMP is just as accurate and does more damage, Bizon can spray a lot more, mac10 hits harder, and its price is too high. I mean, $300 more and you are looking at the galil, which is downright awesome.


I don't like the UMP's recoil/spread pattern at all, the only time I ever kill anyone with it is spraying and praying while running.

Bizon is nice but does too little damage and when they have kevlar+helm its just a nightmare. MAC-10 is great in every aspect but it's only for Ts, same with MP9.

Lately I haven't been using the Mp7, but whenever I was on a death streak I'd buy one and get atleast 2-3 kills that round and find something better to use.


----------



## ralliartninja

I like the new Update seems more balanced now. Already ranked up to double ak after 2 games las night. Hoping to get back up to a badge by tonight.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> haha yep, you never know though, they'll probably add in the MP5 at this point aswell.
> 
> And at that rate they'll end up making Weapon Attachments, how about an ext mag for that auto P250? totally not for scrubs


I honestly don't mind the current changes so far to be honest. The AUG/SIG isn't a gun that many players use, I don't mind if they cater to the Casual FPS players with the new ACOG scope. The gun isn't really competitively viable in it's current state, so I really don't mind too much with what they do with those two guns.

Besides the AUG/SG, what else do you not like about the update? I personally have loved the last two updates besides the AUG ridiculous buff from the last patch, and the new AUG sound. It's nothing that really bothers me at least though. As I already mentioned, these two guns won't be used seriously in the competitive scene.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I don't think they will go that far...
> 
> Personally I think they should have left the m4 like it is in source. It would be nice to see an mp5 instead of that horrible mp7.
> 
> Seriously, I think it is the worst SMG and don't see any point in ever using it.
> 
> UMP is just as accurate and does more damage, Bizon can spray a lot more, mac10 hits harder, and its price is too high. I mean, $300 more and you are looking at the galil, which is downright awesome.


UMP is trash IMO. Slow fire rate can really screw you over against good teams, not to mention the small magazine. I personally love the MP7, I think it's a great eco gun to buy depending on the certain situation and spot you're playing in.

Say the other team gets a bomb plant on pistol. This instantly means they'll buy 3rd round. So armor up, grab one nade and a MP7. Perfect setup for anti-eco's while still being able to M4 buy on third.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I like the new Update seems more balanced now. Already ranked up to double ak after 2 games las night. Hoping to get back up to a badge by tonight.


Good luck! The past few games I've carried(33-15, 30-14, 26-11 etc) and somehow with the worst team mates. Maybe thats why. Last game NO one had a mic except my friend. I doubt some of them even had sound. Would call a spot, the enemy peeks/shoots, and the person STILL doesn't know they are there. ***. Same exact scenario happened last night as well. Been stuck @ MGE forever. Trying to get up to a badge again.

I think once I can hold a solid badge(consistent as the skill level there is quite large) and after that Ill probably just stick to 3rd party for sure. I like MM because its simple. Tbh I am surprised stuff like this still happens at MGE/DMG. I have also met some really cool players so there is always that.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Good luck! The past few games I've carried(33-15, 30-14, 26-11 etc) and somehow with the worst team mates. Maybe thats why. Last game NO one had a mic except my friend. I doubt some of them even had sound. Would call a spot, the enemy peeks/shoots, and the person STILL doesn't know they are there. ***. Same exact scenario happened last night as well. Been stuck @ MGE forever. Trying to get up to a badge again.
> 
> I think once I can hold a solid badge(consistent as the skill level there is quite large) and after that Ill probably just stick to 3rd party for sure. I like MM because its simple. Tbh I am surprised stuff like this still happens at MGE/DMG. I have also met some really cool players so there is always that.


Yeah it really does suck ending up with a team that is not communicating. IMO I think they should require a mic to play MM lol. Just try to que with 4-5 people in your party.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> Good luck! The past few games I've carried(33-15, 30-14, 26-11 etc) and somehow with the worst team mates. Maybe thats why. Last game NO one had a mic except my friend. I doubt some of them even had sound. Would call a spot, the enemy peeks/shoots, and the person STILL doesn't know they are there. ***. Same exact scenario happened last night as well. Been stuck @ MGE forever. Trying to get up to a badge again.
> 
> I think once I can hold a solid badge(consistent as the skill level there is quite large) and after that Ill probably just stick to 3rd party for sure. I like MM because its simple. Tbh I am surprised stuff like this still happens at MGE/DMG. I have also met some really cool players so there is always that.


One thing I always tell people is, you honestly won't improve in MatchMaking. If you do, it's extremely minimal.

To get better, you need to be playing better players constantly. You end up hitting a peak essentially in MatchMaking because you typically keep playing people of similar skill.

It's why anyone who's on my Steam Friends list that's from OCN, I always bug some of you to start playing the 3rd part alternatives. ESEA/AltPug/Leetway/etc etc.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Besides the AUG/SG, what else do you not like about the update? I personally have loved the last two updates besides the AUG ridiculous buff from the last patch, and the new AUG sound. It's nothing that really bothers me at least though. As I already mentioned, these two guns won't be used seriously in the competitive scene.


Mostly the fact they added a new pistol.

What does this mean for future updates? Will they continue to add in more and more weapons to replace others? Like maybe a .44 in place of the deagle? Or the Mp5 like I mentioned before?

The New AUG/SG scopes bother me aswell. Does this mean they'll start giving Aim Down Sight for more weapons?

I'm sorry but I remember how TF2 went. It was a brilliant game before hats and new weapons. Now it's a complete mess that people (including myself) still play. I just don't wanna see the same thing happen with CSGO.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Mostly the fact they added a new pistol.
> 
> What does this mean for future updates? Will they continue to add in more and more weapons to replace others? Like maybe a .44 in place of the deagle? Or the Mp5 like I mentioned before?
> 
> The New AUG/SG scopes bother me aswell. Does this mean they'll start giving Aim Down Sight for more weapons?
> 
> I'm sorry but I remember how TF2 went. It was a brilliant game before hats and new weapons. Now it's a complete mess that people (including myself) still play. I just don't wanna see the same thing happen with CSGO.


I can literally guarantee that there won't be more aim down the sight/scopes. I partially understand why Valve changed the sights on the AUG/SG. You have the Scout/AWP/Auto who all have scopes thus when you zoom in you're scoped.

Now with the AUG/SG you technically have a ACOG, but that's never been the case when you zoomed in. You essentially got a full screen view, with no repercussion for being zoomed in. With the new ACOG, you're partially vision impaired now.

I potentially see a MP5, but I honestly doubt it right now. The MP7 essentially replaced the MP5 IMO. Much like the P2000 replaced the USP originally.

Valve is trying to make ECO rounds even more viable, which is why I believe they added the new pistol. For close action eco rushes.


----------



## Rickles

Wish they would have replaced the berreta slot instead of the p250...

p250 is like my go to handgun...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Wish they would have replaced the berreta slot instead of the p250...
> 
> p250 is like my go to handgun...


Exactly why they replaced it most likely. They know the P250 is one of the better pistols that people buy. It's another meta essentially.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Exactly why they replaced it most likely. They know the P250 is one of the better pistols that people buy. It's another meta essentially.


I guess I could just tec9/five-seven instead of p250









I mean they both are super easy to use... what is the cost of the CZ?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I guess I could just tec9/five-seven instead of p250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean they both are super easy to use... what is the cost of the CZ?


New Pistol is strong, arguably slightly too strong however so is the P250 and so it needed to be as strong or it wouldnt be used.

Has some interesting uses, I like it very much as a secondary to the M4A1-S allows you to be more liberal with your clip as it does some real damage close range if all you need is a body tag or 2.

Only played 2 MM and a bit of DM so far so cant comment too accurately


----------



## Rickles

On the market for $150


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 
> 
> On the market for $150


Nice man! Congrats!
Quote:


> [MISC]
> - Aug and SG 553 scope modes now correctly respect players' zoomed mouse sensitivity settings.
> - Fixed game client unexpectedly loading installed plugins. -LoadPluginsForClient is now required if client needs to load plugins, however with plugins client will start in insecure mode.
> - Added buymenu localization tokens for the CZ75-Auto.
> - Player teammate colors now stay consistent throughout a match in both Competitive MM and most third party services.
> - Adjusted the teammate colors a bit based on feedback.
> - Fixed miniscoreboard causing hitches by refreshing the avatars too often.
> - Fixed the chat on Macs showing hex colors instead of names.
> - Fixed Scar-20 icon not being visible in the in-game weapon inventory.
> - Fixed NameTag text field not taking input.
> 
> [Shipped yesterday]
> - Fixed Classic Static (crosshairstyle 4) not being static.
> - Fixed player color arrows being bot colored in casual.
> - Fixed letter label showing up over player dots in radar when spectating / watching a demo.


Another patch released. Fixed everything they broke I believe in the last patch lol.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 
> 
> On the market for $150


Nice!









You're right about selling as soon as possible, guns dont hold value really well when just released.


----------



## ralliartninja

Yup Looks like they fixed all the little issues from the last patch.


----------



## Rickles

Now I just have to make sure mine is the lowest listing, or I could try to trade it for a knife...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Now I just have to make sure mine is the lowest listing, or I could try to trade it for a knife...


Try to trade it for a M9 bayonet! That would be a sweet deal.


----------



## Art Vanelay

oh god these new scopes make me feel really motion sick. I think it's because the scope view reduces the FOV, but I feel really sick moving around scoped in.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the market for $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [MISC]
> - Aug and SG 553 scope modes now correctly respect players' zoomed mouse sensitivity settings.
> - Fixed game client unexpectedly loading installed plugins. -LoadPluginsForClient is now required if client needs to load plugins, however with plugins client will start in insecure mode.
> - Added buymenu localization tokens for the CZ75-Auto.
> - Player teammate colors now stay consistent throughout a match in both Competitive MM and most third party services.
> - Adjusted the teammate colors a bit based on feedback.
> - Fixed miniscoreboard causing hitches by refreshing the avatars too often.
> - Fixed the chat on Macs showing hex colors instead of names.
> - Fixed Scar-20 icon not being visible in the in-game weapon inventory.
> - Fixed NameTag text field not taking input.
> 
> [Shipped yesterday]
> - Fixed Classic Static (crosshairstyle 4) not being static.
> - Fixed player color arrows being bot colored in casual.
> - Fixed letter label showing up over player dots in radar when spectating / watching a demo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another patch released. Fixed everything they broke I believe in the last patch lol.
Click to expand...

My clans server still has a problem with any plugins. Keeps crashing when any client connects.

Guess I'm gonna have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My clans server still has a problem with any plugins. Keeps crashing when any client connects.
> 
> Guess I'm gonna have to wait a bit longer.


What plugins are you guys running? SourceMod I assume? Make sure they all work with the current update.

EDIT: I knew two updates ago, the newest update broke all the plugins.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Yeah it really does suck ending up with a team that is not communicating. IMO I think they should require a mic to play MM lol. Just try to que with 4-5 people in your party.


I honestly can't stand a full party(I have different groups of friends - sometimes when they mix it doesn't go so hot) though recent I have always tried to get at least 1-2 buds with me. If they were all on at the same time we could be a full lobby. Not having a mic or having one and NEVER using it is stupid. I mean cmon call the important info we don't have. I always try to call a strat and get people somewhat organized if no one is using mics... told to **** and I talk too much =/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> One thing I always tell people is, you honestly won't improve in MatchMaking. If you do, it's extremely minimal.
> 
> To get better, you need to be playing better players constantly. You end up hitting a peak essentially in MatchMaking because you typically keep playing people of similar skill.
> 
> It's why anyone who's on my Steam Friends list that's from OCN, I always bug some of you to start playing the 3rd part alternatives. ESEA/AltPug/Leetway/etc etc.


Oh I know. I would play on anything but... though I still do NOT have acceptable internet for any sort of serious play. I cant maintain a stable ping and always have a ton of jitter. People weren't happy about that last time. Plus I do know there are some times where I can't get the required bandwidth for 128. Doesn't happen often though it happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nice man! Congrats!
> Another patch released. Fixed everything they broke I believe in the last patch lol.


They just need to fix the damn stuttering/freeze/crash/lag issue.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My clans server still has a problem with any plugins. Keeps crashing when any client connects.
> 
> Guess I'm gonna have to wait a bit longer.


Another update released guys!
Quote:


> Vitaliy Genkin [email protected]
> 
> An optional update is now available which fixes community dedicated server crashes with certain plugins.
> If your server is using plugins and experiences crashes, it is highly recommended to update.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> oh god these new scopes make me feel really motion sick. I think it's because the scope view reduces the FOV, but I feel really sick moving around scoped in.


Its because the Sensitivty was increased with those scopes. Before this fix patch i had to change my scope sens from 1 - 0.7. Hopefully it will be back to normal now though.

Either way AUG fall just short of being viable, ironically its useless at long range due to the Holo scope dot disappearing and the huge bounce when firing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Its because the Sensitivty was increased with those scopes. Before this fix patch i had to change my scope sens from 1 - 0.7. Hopefully it will be back to normal now though.
> 
> Either way AUG fall just short of being viable, ironically its useless at long range due to the Holo scope dot disappearing and the huge bounce when firing.


Halo dot disappearing was a bug I believe which was fixed in one of the updates that were released last night I believe.


----------



## Sikkamore

I've been on a role lately and just ranked up. Can't believe how well I've been playing. Like, crazy peak out one shot headshots with an AK... I've never ever been able to do it so consistently lol


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a role lately and just ranked up. Can't believe how well I've been playing. Like, crazy peak out one shot headshots with an AK... I've never ever been able to do it so consistently lol


Do you play with friends or do you rank solo? I've always wondered how players manage to 1-hit peek HS...


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a role lately and just ranked up. Can't believe how well I've been playing. Like, crazy peak out one shot headshots with an AK... I've never ever been able to do it so consistently lol


Your playing well just ended on that rank up








Gets tough from here on out. Somehow your reactions will feel slow.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yeah I agree. Becomes a lot harder. Very soon you're going to be using stutter stepping a LOT more, and one tapping will have to be perfect on the first shot. Else you'll die to the opponent.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Do you play with friends or do you rank solo? I've always wondered how players manage to 1-hit peek HS...


I've been playing solo since a lot of my friends aren't online when I have been. I do get the odd one that I team up with here and there though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Your playing well just ended on that rank up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gets tough from here on out. Somehow your reactions will feel slow.


Aw, great. Just when I start to get my gaming confidence back lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Yeah I agree. Becomes a lot harder. Very soon you're going to be using stutter stepping a LOT more, and one tapping will have to be perfect on the first shot. Else you'll die to the opponent.


I'll have to work on it then before I start playing more MM. I've been managing to step out and HS awpers with AKs on Nuke a lot lately so I should probably just keep at it on that map.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My clans server still has a problem with any plugins. Keeps crashing when any client connects.
> 
> Guess I'm gonna have to wait a bit longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Another update released guys!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Vitaliy Genkin [email protected]
> 
> An optional update is now available which fixes community dedicated server crashes with certain plugins.
> If your server is using plugins and experiences crashes, it is highly recommended to update.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And ofcourse NFO likes to be slow and still cannot update my clan's server :\

Guess I'll just wait some more. But atleast it's suppose to be fixed now.


----------



## ralliartninja

Is anyone else getting low fps like under 150? before the last 2 updates i was getting a stable 250 fps but now ill get at most 150 stable.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Is anyone else getting low fps like under 150? before the last 2 updates i was getting a stable 250 fps but now ill get at most 150 stable.


What's your graphic settings at?

Did you try to put -threads 4 in your launch option?


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> What's your graphic settings at?
> 
> Did you try to put -threads 4 in your launch option?


hmm I remember checking last night before I went to bed and for some reason all my Launch Options were erased. I didnt think anything of it but I will try that when I get home.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> hmm I remember checking last night before I went to bed and for some reason all my Launch Options were erased. I didnt think anything of it but I will try that when I get home.


Most likely your issue! You're running on one core


----------



## waylo88

The -threads launch option does absolutely nothing for me. Before the horrible AUG patch I was getting 250-300FPS, after that patch I now get about 100 less frames. I've tried both -threads 4 and -threads 8.


----------



## LDV617

That riffraff avatar...


----------



## Rickles

So one of the EMS One matches got DDoS'd...

Here is some promised sticker scraping


----------



## fartman

I dont get how all the pros i watch on stream they just run out, peek everything at full speed and hit their shots so easily, whereas when i try i never hit my shots unless i Crabwalk peek bit by bit... Am i just doing it wrong?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Hey, DmasteR, considering and you (along with Shenanigains) are probably one of the best players who actively partake in this thread, do you have a link/Twitch.tv page where I can watch some of your matches? I'd really like to get better; I can't even get out of silver!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Hey, DmasteR, considering and you (along with Shenanigains) are probably one of the best players who actively partake in this thread, do you have a link/Twitch.tv page where I can watch some of your matches? I'd really like to get better; I can't even get out of silver!


I would also like to watch you stream DmasteR!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Sorry double post!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> I dont get how all the pros i watch on stream they just run out, peek everything at full speed and hit their shots so easily, whereas when i try i never hit my shots unless i Crabwalk peek bit by bit... Am i just doing it wrong?


You need to stutter step really well to do that kind of shots.

Peek at full speed, halt your momentum by stutter stepping (hit the opposite direction key once) and fire.

I think you can find all kinds of videos on youtube about pre shots and stutter step.

Also, never walk when peeking! Never ever! XD


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> I dont get how all the pros i watch on stream they just run out, peek everything at full speed and hit their shots so easily, whereas when i try i never hit my shots unless i Crabwalk peek bit by bit... Am i just doing it wrong?


Activate the console, make a bot game, type in weapon_debug_spread_show 1 in the console, and practice stutter stepping. The size of the crosshair tells you exactly the current state of the spread of your current weapon.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Its because the Sensitivty was increased with those scopes. Before this fix patch i had to change my scope sens from 1 - 0.7. Hopefully it will be back to normal now though.
> 
> Either way AUG fall just short of being viable, ironically its useless at long range due to the Holo scope dot disappearing and the huge bounce when firing.


I noticed that the sens was different, but I don't think that's it. I think it's due to the FOV and the fact that it moves around a bit.


----------



## DizzlePro

Road to AK has begun


game crashed at the start









i'm looking to get a new mouse, anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Road to AK has begun
> 
> 
> game crashed at the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm looking to get a new mouse, anyone got any recommendations?


Fake Shoxie in there!









How do you grip your mouse?

What mouse are you currently on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> I dont get how all the pros i watch on stream they just run out, peek everything at full speed and hit their shots so easily, whereas when i try i never hit my shots unless i Crabwalk peek bit by bit... Am i just doing it wrong?


It's because they counter-strafe right before they shoot. The second you counter strafe (strafe the opposite direction) you have perfect accuracy in CS:GO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I would also like to watch you stream DmasteR!


Possibly soon. After I moved I had to down size my table due to the dimensions in this room, I don't currently have a second monitor setup even. I'll let you guys know if/when I start streaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Hey, DmasteR, considering and you (along with Shenanigains) are probably one of the best players who actively partake in this thread, do you have a link/Twitch.tv page where I can watch some of your matches? I'd really like to get better; I can't even get out of silver!


I can get you links to my matches. I'll link up a few matches sometime tomorrow, i'll need to double check the demos still work before I start linking you them!

As for streaming, I may start streaming again. I'll let you guys know if/when it happens. I can't promise it will happen though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a role lately and just ranked up. Can't believe how well I've been playing. Like, crazy peak out one shot headshots with an AK... I've never ever been able to do it so consistently lol


Congrats!


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How do you grip your mouse?
> 
> What mouse are you currently on?


1. palm grip

2. This "Anker® Gaming Mouse"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 1. palm grip
> 
> 2. This "Anker® Gaming Mouse"


Considering you're a palm grip, something like the Logitech G400S/Deathadder 2013/SteelSeries Rival would be good choices!


----------



## Jack Mac

I can personally vouch for the Deathadder, it's a great mouse.


----------



## Art Vanelay

IMO, the deathadder is really painful to palm grip, but I have large hands


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> IMO, the deathadder is really painful to palm grip, but I have large hands


I have large hands as well and I actually wish the DA was a bit bigger.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I have large hands as well and I actually wish the DA was a bit bigger.


I'd go with the Rival then


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'd go with the Rival then


Lol I already own the DA and I'm not the one looking for a new mouse, but if my DA dies anytime soon I'll look into that.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I have large hands as well and I actually wish the DA was a bit bigger.


The convex edges were what made it really hard to use for me. Also the placement of the tallest point on the mouse is a bit weird. G400 just works better for me.


----------



## Swag

Really happy with the outcome.


----------



## Rickles

I have owned the deathadder 3.5g, Roccat Savu, CM Storm Spawn, and G400s might have some slight bias with years on the mx518 but the g400s is most comfortable to me by far, I also think it might be the tallest of that group, which I like.

Also for practicing a stutter step I recommend the dynamic crosshair style.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Any one want a game who is from UK let me know!
Here's a cheeky 5man I got a couple of weeks ago. More to follow.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's because they counter-strafe right before they shoot. The second you counter strafe (strafe the opposite direction) you have perfect accuracy in CS:GO.
> 
> Congrats!


I thought u had to have a little stop, so lets say u strafe left, so u push A , then D to stop, then D immediately again to strafe back.
I dont need that quick complete stop?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I thought u had to have a little stop, so lets say u strafe left, so u push A , then D to stop, then D immediately again to strafe back.
> I dont need that quick complete stop?


Use a dynamic crosshair it will show you when.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I thought u had to have a little stop, so lets say u strafe left, so u push A , then D to stop, then D immediately again to strafe back.
> I dont need that quick complete stop?


Another thing that might help is going into a deathmatch server as well and trying it. Get use to the recoil of certain weapons. I still use the standard AK and M4 Silenced. Along with the AWP.

A friend and I had a deathmatch race to see who could finish top using the same weapons. Do a game with the AK, a game with the M4 and a game with the AWP and then a game with a desired pistol.

Try deathmatch with no sound either. Will boost your reactions like you wouldn't believe. There's also a load of training maps on the workshop, check them out.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Road to AK has begun
> 
> 
> game crashed at the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm looking to get a new mouse, anyone got any recommendations?


Currently using a Zowie Ec2 Evo cl and think it's great for palm grip.

Owning Roccat Savu / KPO, Zowie FK /ec evo, MX518 / G400 and Deathadder 2013 and I find the Zowie ec evo cl to be the one which fits my needs the most.
The sensor is flawless at 500hz polling rate / 450 dpi.
Also no tracking issues on Artisan pads Hien Red or Hayate.
The LOD is really low which another plus for me.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I don't think I've ever gotten a kill that has been as random as this one.



Any suggestions for extremely obnoxious dubstep to add to this video?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I don't think I've ever gotten a kill that has been as random as this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for extremely obnoxious dubstep to add to this video?


1 hp and didn't buy kevlar and/or helm? odd, last time I checked kev and helm takes direct nade damage like that

Skrillex - Bangarang is a good choice


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 1 hp and didn't buy kevlar and/or helm? odd, last time I checked kev and helm takes direct nade damage like that
> 
> Skrillex - Bangarang is a good choice


I think it always does 1 damage if you hit an enemy with it. I think it only damages armor on your teammates.

Bangarang's overused.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I thought u had to have a little stop, so lets say u strafe left, so u push A , then D to stop, then D immediately again to strafe back.
> I dont need that quick complete stop?


Nope. If you press D again, then you no longer have full accuracy.

Every time you counter strafe = full accuracy.









You can test this out yourself in a Offline server. Offline Server, no bots. Type in console sv_cheats 1. weapon_debug_spread_show 0 and then give weapon_ak47.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I don't think I've ever gotten a kill that has been as random as this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for extremely obnoxious dubstep to add to this video?


Nice flashbang kill!

I miss the old flashbang kill icon though. Back when CS:GO came out, the flashbang kill icon was HUGE.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

So how do you you guys feel about the CZ75?

For the moment I'm not really fond of that gun, I still prefer my p250.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> So how do you you guys feel about the CZ75?
> 
> For the moment I'm not really fond of that gun, I still prefer my p250.


On T side I still prefer the P250. but on CT side, it's a pretty good pistol. Especially if your team is on a eco save, and your whole team decides to stack a site. Force them literally into site before you all peek, and you'll have a pretty good chance at winning the round.

EDIT:

4/5 player stack in pit on Inferno, don't peek until there all the way up lane/truck side. Or full stack B site, everyone wait until there literally in site to peek, etc etc.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> On T side I still prefer the P250. but on CT side, it's a pretty good pistol. Especially if your team is on a eco save, and your whole team decides to stack a site. Force them literally into site before you all peek, and you'll have a pretty good chance at winning the round.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 4/5 player stack in pit on Inferno, don't peek until there all the way up lane/truck side. Or full stack B site, everyone wait until there literally in site to peek, etc etc.


Thanks for your reply.

This reminds me of the old debate about usp s / p2000.
I guess it is all about preference in the end.

I do prefer p2000 / p250 for the moment haha, will keep on trying cz75 though.

PS: can I add you on steam? my account name is ninjo_o, nickname is Bastard Wolf.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nice flashbang kill!
> 
> I miss the old flashbang kill icon though. Back when CS:GO came out, the flashbang kill icon was HUGE.


This is the first non HE grenade kill I've ever seen in person. It made me happy.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> This reminds me of the old debate about usp s / p2000.
> I guess it is all about preference in the end.
> 
> I do prefer p2000 / p250 for the moment haha, will keep on trying cz75 though.
> 
> PS: can I add you on steam? my account name is ninjo_o, nickname is Bastard Wolf.


Yep go ahead. Both of my Steam Usernames are posted on the first post under the OCN CS:GO Player Network.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> On T side I still prefer the P250. but on CT side, it's a pretty good pistol. Especially if your team is on a eco save, and your whole team decides to stack a site. Force them literally into site before you all peek, and you'll have a pretty good chance at winning the round.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 4/5 player stack in pit on Inferno, don't peek until there all the way up lane/truck side. Or full stack B site, everyone wait until there literally in site to peek, etc etc.


I found this really useful on mirage today. I waited until all the people who rushed into B site got close to cat, then rushed out and killed one and a half of them.


----------



## ohzer0

anyone have sound issues after the most recent update? I get an annoying reverb-like sound when shooting all my guns almost like I'm shooting twice.


----------



## Rickles

Art you should try to get the skrillex from wreck it ralph

bug hunt is the name of the song.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0*
> 
> anyone have sound issues after the most recent update? I get an annoying reverb-like sound when shooting all my guns almost like I'm shooting twice.


I have the same problem when playing against bots.

Online games though Im not sure if its the same way, I'd like to know how to fix it aswell.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0*
> 
> anyone have sound issues after the most recent update? I get an annoying reverb-like sound when shooting all my guns almost like I'm shooting twice.


I have it too but in bot games only so it isn't a problem for me.


----------



## ohzer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I have it too but in bot games only so it isn't a problem for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have the same problem when playing against bots.
> 
> Online games though Im not sure if its the same way, I'd like to know how to fix it aswell.


yeah it was affecting MM, pubs and games with bots. uninstalling and reinstalling the game fixed it but by no means a real solution


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohzer0*
> 
> yeah it was affecting MM, pubs and games with bots. uninstalling and reinstalling the game fixed it but by no means a real solution


Did you try verifying your game files? That seems to be the fix for most people that have that issue.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ohzer0*
> 
> yeah it was affecting MM, pubs and games with bots. uninstalling and reinstalling the game fixed it but by no means a real solution
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try verifying your game files? That seems to be the fix for most people that have that issue.
Click to expand...

I did that and it downloaded 4.3 mbs once, didn't fix the issue though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I did that and it downloaded 4.3 mbs once, didn't fix the issue though.


Oh ya, forgot to mention it doesn't fix the issue offline. Only for those who are having the issue online.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Oh ya, forgot to mention it doesn't fix the issue offline. Only for those who are having the issue online.


Currently @ LAN, admin discovered that it is a server side issue, something to do with server files.


----------



## Swag

Karambit Fade Minimal Wear
Does it look better than my Slaughter Field-tested?






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rebellion88

Love the knife!


----------



## BMorrisSly

Kinda cool, I don't like knife skins though, just not my thing :c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I don't think I've ever gotten a kill that has been as random as this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for extremely obnoxious dubstep to add to this video?


Try this?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Love the knife!


Thanks!









That flashbang kill Art, just pure beauty. So beautiful.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Karambit Fade Minimal Wear
> Does it look better than my Slaughter Field-tested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the Fade skin on every knife except Karambit. Bayonet Fade is my favorite. Karambit Slaughter is very nice imo, I love my Karambit Night as well.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I decided that Equinox by Skrillex had the most obnoxious beat drop, so I went for that.


----------



## LDV617

ROFL nice toss.. and yea if it's Skrillex you know it's gonna be obnoxious.. good vid


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I decided that Equinox by Skrillex had the most obnoxious beat drop, so I went for that.


Prefect.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I decided that Equinox by Skrillex had the most obnoxious beat drop, so I went for that.


I feel like...something is missing...

I will return with results...

EDIT* THE DEED IS DONE


----------



## LDV617

I'm, dying


----------



## Blk

Finally


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I


I don't think there are words for how hardcore that video was.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I thank you deeply Vanelay.

I haven't had motivation to edit/make a video in months.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I thank you deeply Vanelay.
> 
> I haven't had motivation to edit/make a video in months.


Can I send you my wedding video?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I thank you deeply Vanelay.
> 
> I haven't had motivation to edit/make a video in months.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I send you my wedding video?
Click to expand...

Maybe...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Well, I finally gave up and bought a Sensei.

The acceleration is definitely noticable, but it's worth it for not having to deal with a horrifically uncomfortable mouse anymore.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, I finally gave up and bought a Sensei.
> 
> The acceleration is definitely noticable, but it's worth it for not having to deal with a horrifically uncomfortable mouse anymore.


I guess that I'm lucky because DA and G400 both fit my hand much better than sensei.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I guess that I'm lucky because DA and G400 both fit my hand much better than sensei.


I could never get used to the G400, it was too small, and the ridge on the one side was annoying. Also, my g400 is dying I think.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I could never get used to the G400, it was too small, and the ridge on the one side was annoying. Also, my g400 is dying I think.


I went from a DA to the EC2 Evo. Didn't take long at all to get used to it. Just wanted a nice, white mouse and this has been my favorite so far in terms of feel and responsiveness.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I went from a DA to the EC2 Evo. Didn't take long at all to get used to it. Just wanted a nice, white mouse and this has been my favorite so far in terms of feel and responsiveness.


I have an AM, but it always had this weird feeling that I could never get used to. The max tracking speed was also really low for that sensor.


----------



## b0z0

I absolutely love my Kana v2. It blows away my Ec2, ec2 evo, sensei, rival, and da 2013 that I have sitting here.


----------



## Ukkooh

That feel when you get matched against a global elite with silvers and gold novas in your team.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Karambit Fade Minimal Wear
> Does it look better than my Slaughter Field-tested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Fade skin on every knife except Karambit. Bayonet Fade is my favorite. Karambit Slaughter is very nice imo, I love my Karambit Night as well.
Click to expand...

Haha, dmasteR convinced me to use the Fade instead of the Slaughter.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I absolutely love my Kana v2. It blows away my Ec2, ec2 evo, sensei, rival, and da 2013 that I have sitting here.


Is the kana like a mini sensei?


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Is the kana like a mini sensei?


Same shape, but alittle smaller. Has a optical 3090 sensor without the custom lense that zowie uses. LOD is alittle high until you do the tape trick


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Same shape, but alittle smaller. Has a optical 3090 sensor without the custom lense that zowie uses. LOD is alittle high until you do the tape trick


What's the max tracking speed like? On the Zowie mice, it was way too low for me.

The size of mice has always been a problem for me. The Sensei actually fits me because it's fairly large.


----------



## DannyT

Anyone here used a steelseries rival because I'm looking to get a new mouse to replace my deathadder 2013


----------



## Aventadoor

I went from Kana V2 - Rival, and for some reason I can control the spray better with the rival. My % in Training_aim_csgo is also higher with the Rival.
Been getting around 64% avarage hits, with same options as Friberg, where as the Kana V2, I usually get around 50%.
I also find it easier to click faster with the Rival, which I like for gun rounds


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What's the max tracking speed like? On the Zowie mice, it was way too low for me.
> 
> The size of mice has always been a problem for me. The Sensei actually fits me because it's fairly large.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1419598/steelseries-kana-v2-review-by-takasta-updated-white-version

There's a link to the review on the mouse.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, dmasteR convinced me to use the Fade instead of the Slaughter.


Well, it's your choice


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, dmasteR convinced me to use the Fade instead of the Slaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's your choice
Click to expand...

I could keep them on the same account and just use one for T and one for CT.







I don't know. I let my brother borrow my Slaughter for now.


----------



## Shanenanigans

After the first buff of the deagle, and even after the slight nerf, it's very very easy to use. Don't even need to crouch that much. Here's a small 4K I had on train today. No voices cuz everyone was in TeamSpeak.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What's the max tracking speed like? On the Zowie mice, it was way too low for me.
> 
> The size of mice has always been a problem for me. The Sensei actually fits me because it's fairly large.


What was the polling rate of your zowie? I recon that zowie mices are best tracking at 500hz polling rate.

I have the ec evo cl and it's definitely better at 500hz / 450 dpi.

You might like the Rival if you like large mouses but it's quite heavy too (128g I think).

Most mices that I use are like 90/100g.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> What was the polling rate of your zowie? I recon that zowie mices are best tracking at 500hz polling rate.
> 
> I have the ec evo cl and it's definitely better at 500hz / 450 dpi.
> 
> You might like the Rival if you like large mouses but it's quite heavy too (128g I think).
> 
> Most mices that I use are like 90/100g.


It seemed to have the highest max speed on 450 DPI 500hz, but the 450 dpi step is bugged and has this weird feeling. The 2300 DPI step gave me this weird laggy feeling, so I just gave up on it.

The rival looks too thin. I think the Sensei is about as good as I'm going to get. The mouse shape I've always liked was the Intellimouse explorer 1.0... but nothing exists like it, and that mouse has a max tracking speed of around 0.5 metres per second.


----------



## Aventadoor

Rival is huuuge!
I'm 6,4, so my hands are not small at all, and I find the Rival to be big. But then im also used to a Kana V2, which now is collecting dust.
The Rival might appear thin, but check it out IRL.
It also got really good LOD, which is importent for me who play low sens, 350dpi/1.57 in-game, 6/11 windows

Maybe you should check out the Mionix Avior 7000, which got same sensor as Rival, but ambidextrous shape


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It seemed to have the highest max speed on 450 DPI 500hz, but the 450 dpi step is bugged and has this weird feeling. The 2300 DPI step gave me this weird laggy feeling, so I just gave up on it.
> 
> The rival looks too thin. I think the Sensei is about as good as I'm going to get. The mouse shape I've always liked was the Intellimouse explorer 1.0... but nothing exists like it, and that mouse has a max tracking speed of around 0.5 metres per second.


Did you try the Deathadder? That's another large mouse.

Otherwise the mionix as Aventadoor advised.

Do not even look at Roccat mouses, they're are all on the smallish side. haha


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Rival is huuuge!
> I'm 6,4, so my hands are not small at all, and I find the Rival to be big. But then im also used to a Kana V2, which now is collecting dust.
> The Rival might appear thin, but check it out IRL.
> It also got really good LOD, which is importent for me who play low sens, 350dpi/1.57 in-game, 6/11 windows
> 
> Maybe you should check out the Mionix Avior 7000, which got same sensor as Rival, but ambidextrous shape


I think I'm happy with the Sensei. Even though the sloped side may be slightly uncomfortable, I tend to squeeze the mouse really hard, and it forces it into my hand, which tends to help me shoot.

Also, apparently the Rival has an ADNS-3310 sensor... I'm not really sure I'd want to pay as much as the Sensei for that.


Spoiler: sdfag







I personally like high LOD over really low LOD. Is there a way to change the LOD for the Sensei Raw, or am I just stuck here with medium LOD.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I think I'm happy with the Sensei. Even though the sloped side may be slightly uncomfortable, I tend to squeeze the mouse really hard, and it forces it into my hand, which tends to help me shoot.
> 
> Also, apparently the Rival has an ADNS-3310 sensor... I'm not really sure I'd want to pay as much as the Sensei for that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sdfag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like high LOD over really low LOD. Is there a way to change the LOD for the Sensei Raw, or am I just stuck here with medium LOD.


I'm not sure if there is any way to increase the LOD. Most people wants to lower it usually. lol

Otherwise, black mousepads tend to lower the LOD so try to find a red one for instance.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I'm not sure if there is any way to increase the LOD. Most people wants to lower it usually. lol
> 
> Otherwise, black mousepads tend to lower the LOD so try to find a red one for instance.


I'm using my desk... this mouse can't handle my Qck+.

I'm planning on trying to find a place to buy a large sheet of grainy plastic. For some reason they don't sell 17" wide hard mousepads.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm using my desk... this mouse can't handle my Qck+.
> 
> I'm planning on trying to find a place to buy a large sheet of grainy plastic. For some reason they don't sell 17" wide hard mousepads.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I'm not sure if there is any way to increase the LOD. Most people wants to lower it usually. lol
> 
> Otherwise, black mousepads tend to lower the LOD so try to find a red one for instance.


Maybe you should look at this pad:

http://www.amazon.com/SHIDEN-white-SAMURAI-gaming-mouse/dp/B005KMNXKM/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1392667979&sr=1-5&keywords=shiden

It is glass coated and should work fine with laser mice.

There is a review on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1206572/artisan-shiden-xsoft-mousepad-mini-review


----------



## Rickles

I picked up a Puretrak talent off of the ebay for like $21, like it much more than my QCK+


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I picked up a Puretrak talent off of the ebay for like $21, like it much more than my QCK+


Good pick.









You start to see how crappy QCK are when you start using puretrak / artisan pads. hahaha


----------



## Jack Mac

The QcK isn't crappy for the price, it works just fine for me.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> The QcK isn't crappy for the price, it works just fine for me.


yeah should not have said crappy but I meant to say that you can definitely find better elsewhere.

QCKs where my go to pads before but now I find them to be really average in term of performance.
They're cheap but not really durable. I compare them to large consumer products. lol


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Maybe you should look at this pad:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SHIDEN-white-SAMURAI-gaming-mouse/dp/B005KMNXKM/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1392667979&sr=1-5&keywords=shiden
> 
> It is glass coated and should work fine with laser mice.
> 
> There is a review on OCN:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1206572/artisan-shiden-xsoft-mousepad-mini-review


I cannot find that for under $60 in Canada, so I think I'm gonna be better off with trying to find a sheet of plastic at a hardware store.


----------



## Rickles

http://www.puretrak.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MP-TALENT

$16 19x14 is a good size IMO


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> http://www.puretrak.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MP-TALENT
> 
> $16 19x14 is a good size IMO


I am SOLD!

I just bought it, Hopefully I have it by the weekend


----------



## Rickles

It is seriously a great mousepad and well worth twice that price.


----------



## RNZZ

- Epic CS:GO Ace


----------



## Frosch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> yeah should not have said crappy but I meant to say that you can definitely find better elsewhere.
> 
> QCKs where my go to pads before but now I find them to be really average in term of performance.
> They're cheap but not really durable. I compare them to large consumer products. lol


I used to use QcK too though, come bundled with my kana v2, I'm using a hien hard black with kana v2 now can't be happier















I might buy the shiden to reduce the LOD though
Here's the link for review of Artisan mousepad by tubby : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32172733/review/Artisan_2012_review-by-tubby.pdf


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> I used to use QcK too though, come bundled with my kana v2, I'm using a hien hard black with kana v2 now can't be happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might buy the shiden to reduce the LOD though
> Here's the link for review of Artisan mousepad by tubby : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32172733/review/Artisan_2012_review-by-tubby.pdf


I you like the Hien Hard, I strongly suggest that you try the Hayate.
The glide is really fast on the Hayate and the LOD is really low.

The shiden seems to be mostly for laser mice and the glass coating might not be ok for optical sensors.

PS: I still prefer the Hien for CS:GO though.


----------



## Frosch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I you like the Hien Hard, I strongly suggest that you try the Hayate.
> The glide is really fast on the Hayate and the LOD is really low.
> 
> The shiden seems to be mostly for laser mice and the glass coating might not be ok for optical sensors.
> 
> PS: I still prefer the Hien for CS:GO though.


Really? have you tried it with the kana v2? with hien it's about 2,5 CD (the LOD)
afaik only the shiden/shidenkai series can reduce the LOD, that's the reason I will buy it, to reduce the LOD








I don't like the surface of shiden/shidenkai series because it have no friction


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> Really? have you tried it with the kana v2? with hien it's about 2,5 CD (the LOD)
> afaik only the shiden/shidenkai series can reduce the LOD, that's the reason I will buy it, to reduce the LOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the surface of shiden/shidenkai series because it have no friction


Never tried the Kana, but the lod on my Ec evo cl is definitely lower on my Hayate than on my Hien.

Black pads also decrease LoD compared to red for instance.

http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=365302
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32172733/review/Artisan_2012_review-by-tubby.pdf

I think both above reviews also states that the lift off is really low on the Hayate.

Look at the Lift-off Distance comparison.


----------



## Swag

Okay guys, I'm in the middle of trying to upgrade my headphones/audio system for strictly gaming (CSGO primarily).

People recommend me from headsets to headphones to earphones, but they all vary. I currently play using my Apple earphones and they are not good at all for anything including music. Only decent thing they do is that they're cheap compared to the other earphones at the same quality and considering I got mine for free from my iPhone, it's good.









Primary audio systems recommended to me:
$150~ Sennheiser
$150~ Audio-Technica
Astros A40 Headset Only ($150)
Razer products

Which headphone should I pick up? Not just from this lot but from anywhere, I want more input on something good for gaming. I tried using my Grados for CSGO and they sound worse for CSGO than my Apples...


----------



## Shanenanigans

One of my buddies use a Plantronics Gamecom and it's pretty good I heard. Another uses a Beyerdynamic DT990Pro and I use Senn HD555s and the both of us have epic sound. But then we're also using a Zero DAC and a Fiio E7 respectively.

Another used to use the AD700 which has excellent positional sound for CS.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Okay guys, I'm in the middle of trying to upgrade my headphones/audio system for strictly gaming (CSGO primarily).
> 
> People recommend me from headsets to headphones to earphones, but they all vary. I currently play using my Apple earphones and they are not good at all for anything including music. Only decent thing they do is that they're cheap compared to the other earphones at the same quality and considering I got mine for free from my iPhone, it's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary audio systems recommended to me:
> $150~ Sennheiser
> $150~ Audio-Technica
> Astros A40 Headset Only ($150)
> Razer products
> 
> Which headphone should I pick up? Not just from this lot but from anywhere, I want more input on something good for gaming. I tried using my Grados for CSGO and they sound worse for CSGO than my Apples...


For CS:GO/Gaming?

Try Ultrasone Pro 550's. The best all-around headphones at that price range and great for gaming, despite being closed.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Yes, Audio-Technica AD700s are amazing. If I could go back, I would get a FiiO E10 instead of my Creative Z sound card.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, Audio-Technica AD700s are amazing. If I could go back, I would get a FiiO E10 instead of my Creative Z sound card.


No you don't.

I have a FiiO E10 and it is amazing for *music*. But for gaming, Oh hell no... Trust me when I say this, the E10 is *HORRIBLE* for gaming of any kind. The soundstage is the tiniest thing ever, It's to the point where I can't tell left from right on my HE-400's with it while playing CS:GO in many situations.

Xonar DG > E10 for gaming and thats a $30 soundcard.


----------



## Frosch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Never tried the Kana, but the lod on my Ec evo cl is definitely lower on my Hayate than on my Hien.
> 
> Black pads also decrease LoD compared to red for instance.
> 
> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=365302
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32172733/review/Artisan_2012_review-by-tubby.pdf
> 
> I think both above reviews also states that the lift off is really low on the Hayate.
> 
> Look at the Lift-off Distance comparison.


but in the review at teamliquid.net stated that the LoD on hayate and hien is the same, So should I expect the same performance for my kana v2?

edit : sorry i misread about hien have the same LoD as the Hayate








but really, should i expect the same performance?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> No you don't.
> 
> I have a FiiO E10 and it is amazing for *music*. But for gaming, Oh hell no... Trust me when I say this, the E10 is *HORRIBLE* for gaming of any kind. The soundstage is the tiniest thing ever, It's to the point where I can't tell left from right on my HE-400's with it while playing CS:GO in many situations.
> 
> Xonar DG > E10 for gaming and thats a $30 soundcard.


I have the Fiio E10, and it's pretty meh for music. My Xonar DX does a much better job as a DAC. The amp also isn't nearly enough to power my HD650s, but I guess that might have been a bit much to ask.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Okay guys, I'm in the middle of trying to upgrade my headphones/audio system for strictly gaming (CSGO primarily).
> 
> People recommend me from headsets to headphones to earphones, but they all vary. I currently play using my Apple earphones and they are not good at all for anything including music. Only decent thing they do is that they're cheap compared to the other earphones at the same quality and considering I got mine for free from my iPhone, it's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary audio systems recommended to me:
> $150~ Sennheiser
> $150~ Audio-Technica
> Astros A40 Headset Only ($150)
> Razer products
> 
> Which headphone should I pick up? Not just from this lot but from anywhere, I want more input on something good for gaming. I tried using my Grados for CSGO and they sound worse for CSGO than my Apples...


Sennheiser HD558s and Audio Technica AD700s are both very good choices for headphones around that price range. I wouldn't bother with headsets or anything from Razer.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Okay guys, I'm in the middle of trying to upgrade my headphones/audio system for strictly gaming (CSGO primarily).
> 
> People recommend me from headsets to headphones to earphones, but they all vary. I currently play using my Apple earphones and they are not good at all for anything including music. Only decent thing they do is that they're cheap compared to the other earphones at the same quality and considering I got mine for free from my iPhone, it's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary audio systems recommended to me:
> $150~ Sennheiser
> $150~ Audio-Technica
> Astros A40 Headset Only ($150)
> Razer products
> 
> Which headphone should I pick up? Not just from this lot but from anywhere, I want more input on something good for gaming. I tried using my Grados for CSGO and they sound worse for CSGO than my Apples...


Xonar DG Soundcard for $20-30
Zalman Clip on Mic for $5
AT AD700 for $100

That was my old setup, switched it out to a pair of 555s that I got a good deal on. If I didnt give the AD700 to a friend, I'd still be using them for CSGO


----------



## Swag

I can't find an AD700 <$100.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNZZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Epic CS:GO Ace


Nice USP ace!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I can't find an AD700 <$100.


Spend Whatever you have on AD700s or HD558s and buy a sound card later. As long as your onboard isn't horrible, it'll probably be fine for now.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I can't find an AD700 <$100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend Whatever you have on AD700s or HD558s and buy a sound card later. As long as your onboard isn't horrible, it'll probably be fine for now.
Click to expand...

To be honest, I don't even use a sound card at all nowadays. I feel like it's a waste of money but if anyone can explain how it can improve sound quality, I wouldn't mind picking one up. Also, since cables are so short and you have to connect the audio jack directly to the card at the back, how do people get such long cords?

I might just jump on the AD700 but anyone who has it, how is the comfort? I had a surgery around 6 months ago on my jaw that caused me to stop using a lot of my headphones because they caused too much pressure on it causing a lot of pain after 30 minutes of use. If the AD700 isn't tight, then I can use it, but if it is tight, I can't.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I have the Fiio E10, and it's pretty meh for music. My Xonar DX does a much better job as a DAC. The amp also isn't nearly enough to power my HD650s, but I guess that might have been a bit much to ask.
> Sennheiser HD558s and Audio Technica AD700s are both very good choices for headphones around that price range. I wouldn't bother with headsets or anything from Razer.


My FiiO E10 works very well with my HE-400's and I enjoy using it







I would never ever recommend this for gaming though, ever. For the price, its really nice if you have the right pair of headphones.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I can't find an AD700 <$100.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Spend Whatever you have on AD700s or HD558s and buy a sound card later. As long as your onboard isn't horrible, it'll probably be fine for now.


Not entirely necessary that his onboard shouldn't be horrible. Thing is, with the AD700s or HD558s, they can be driven easily with onboard. And till you get a soundcard, I can give you an EQ for CSGO which you can configure in the Realtek EQ or whatever onboard sound you're using. I used it for Source, and it allowed me to hear footsteps, flashes and all that as they were being thrown all the way across the map. A good example was I would hear footsteps at A long while standing at mid doors in D2. And it's useful cuz I rarely play at loud volume. For competitive I play with Volume .4, MM would be .2-.3, pub would be .05 or .01 or just headphones down. Found this EQ on the CAL forums ages ago.

Here it is.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, I don't even use a sound card at all nowadays. I feel like it's a waste of money but if anyone can explain how it can improve sound quality, I wouldn't mind picking one up. Also, since cables are so short and you have to connect the audio jack directly to the card at the back, how do people get such long cords?
> 
> I might just jump on the AD700 but anyone who has it, how is the comfort? I had a surgery around 6 months ago on my jaw that caused me to stop using a lot of my headphones because they caused too much pressure on it causing a lot of pain after 30 minutes of use. If the AD700 isn't tight, then I can use it, but if it is tight, I can't.


They were extremely comfortable when I had them. Very soft around the ears and the design allowed them to rest on my head easily.

Don't forget to check out the OCN Marketplace. I have seen a few HD555 (with mods) for under $100

http://www.overclock.net/f/14780/audio


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, I don't even use a sound card at all nowadays. I feel like it's a waste of money but if anyone can explain how it can improve sound quality, I wouldn't mind picking one up. Also, since cables are so short and you have to connect the audio jack directly to the card at the back, how do people get such long cords?
> 
> I might just jump on the AD700 but anyone who has it, how is the comfort? I had a surgery around 6 months ago on my jaw that caused me to stop using a lot of my headphones because they caused too much pressure on it causing a lot of pain after 30 minutes of use. If the AD700 isn't tight, then I can use it, but if it is tight, I can't.


Not a huge fan of AD700's simply because they lack bass. They're only good for gaming IMO. If I wanted a more rounded headphone, I'd grab the Sennheiser HD558's/DT990's.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not a huge fan of AD700's simply because they lack bass. They're only good for gaming IMO. If I wanted a more rounded headphone, I'd grab the Sennheiser HD558's/DT990's.


558 hits the plastic when I listen to electronic music using my E7 amp @ volume 60 (max), while most of my headphones fail hard at max volume only my fostex t20rp mkii are clear with the sound but after 30 minutes my ears get sore wearing them.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, I don't even use a sound card at all nowadays. I feel like it's a waste of money but if anyone can explain how it can improve sound quality, I wouldn't mind picking one up. Also, since cables are so short and you have to connect the audio jack directly to the card at the back, how do people get such long cords?
> 
> I might just jump on the AD700 but anyone who has it, how is the comfort? I had a surgery around 6 months ago on my jaw that caused me to stop using a lot of my headphones because they caused too much pressure on it causing a lot of pain after 30 minutes of use. If the AD700 isn't tight, then I can use it, but if it is tight, I can't.


I think the AD700 may be discontinued and replaced by the AD700x, so look for those. I'm not sure though.

The comfort, for me, is amazing. I forget I have them on sometimes. I have heard some people who don't like them though, because the headband design doesn't fit their head right.
They don't have much clamping force, not tight at all. This was a problem for me too on my previous headphones (JVC RX700) because I wear glasses, but the AD700s are great.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not a huge fan of AD700's simply because they lack bass. They're only good for gaming IMO. If I wanted a more rounded headphone, I'd grab the Sennheiser HD558's/DT990's.


Same here. But then I've modded my HD555s for soundstage, which takes away a slight bit of bass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 558 hits the plastic when I listen to electronic music using my E7 amp @ volume 60 (max), while most of my headphones fail hard at max volume only my fostex t20rp mkii are clear with the sound but after 30 minutes my ears get sore wearing them.


That might be a problem with your headphones. Or your listening volume. My seven year old HD555s don't do that even at high volume. Although it did happen for a bit about 3 years ago, I cleaned out the headphones and they were perfect again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I think the AD700 may be discontinued and replaced by the AD700x, so look for those. I'm not sure though.
> 
> The comfort, for me, is amazing. I forget I have them on sometimes. I have heard some people who don't like them though, because the headband design doesn't fit their head right.
> They don't have much clamping force, not tight at all. This was a problem for me too on my previous headphones (JVC RX700) because I wear glasses, but the AD700s are great.


I had the RX700. Great closed headphones but damn tight. I thought I'd use them at LAN, but it was just too painful. On the other hand, I can never feel my HD555s. Never could earlier as well. They just sit crazy good on my head. Soon I have to get replacement velour pads for them.


----------



## Swag

I think I'm gonna pick up a few headphones, then return the ones I don't want and keep the one that I do like with overall comfort and sound quality. Seems like there's a lot of different inputs and I don't want to ignore any of them since they all probably have some background as to why you would recommend the product.







Thanks everyone for the help. +rep to all of you.


----------



## daav1d

I can also recommend AD700. I don't listen much to music while at the computer so the low bass is not a problem for me. They sound great in CS:GO and they are very comfortable, not tight at all.


----------



## Rickles

Sennheiser 518 was ~$80 on amazon 2 weeks ago... hard to pass up IMO. Pair it up with a soundblaster Z and zalman clip on and for around $170 total you have a sweet setup.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> but in the review at teamliquid.net stated that the LoD on hayate and hien is the same, So should I expect the same performance for my kana v2?
> 
> edit : sorry i misread about hien have the same LoD as the Hayate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but really, should i expect the same performance?


Well you should. My mouse has the same sensor as yours so it will be fine.

Hayate is really fast, so if you need the glide and the lod, you should not think twice about buying it.


----------



## fartman

Would any high rank/expert ESEA players care to take a little time to review my demo? I just dont know how to really improve besides dming all day and its not really making me
better. This is a mge level match

Paste into steam convo

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-3xM5q-hyHi3-LsArY-7kerF-jcy6A

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rickles

You get to a certain point to where teamwork is more of a differential then actual aiming skill, if you are queuing solo it's really hard to get lucky enough to win in MM when you can be queuing against groups of 4 or 5 that work well together.

Especially when you solo queue into a group of 4 that don't speak any english, and then they kick you even when you are in the second place on your team, no offense to those of you who don't speak english as a first language, but this game really does need searching by region.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> My FiiO E10 works very well with my HE-400's and I enjoy using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never ever recommend this for gaming though, ever. For the price, its really nice if you have the right pair of headphones.


What do you have to compare the E10 to? I only realized how good my HD650s actually sounded when my real amp finally arrived.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not a huge fan of AD700's simply because they lack bass. They're only good for gaming IMO. If I wanted a more rounded headphone, I'd grab the Sennheiser HD558's/DT990's.


HD558s are pretty light on bass as well, and DT990s are way out of the price range here, IIRC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, I don't even use a sound card at all nowadays. I feel like it's a waste of money but if anyone can explain how it can improve sound quality, I wouldn't mind picking one up. Also, since cables are so short and you have to connect the audio jack directly to the card at the back, how do people get such long cords?
> 
> I might just jump on the AD700 but anyone who has it, how is the comfort? I had a surgery around 6 months ago on my jaw that caused me to stop using a lot of my headphones because they caused too much pressure on it causing a lot of pain after 30 minutes of use. If the AD700 isn't tight, then I can use it, but if it is tight, I can't.


The major benefit over onboard is that they decrease the amount of noise you get when you play audio. Additionally, the sound usually sounds more defined with a sound card. You also get all the gaming features, and usually a better amp.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What do you have to compare the E10 to? I only realized how good my HD650s actually sounded when my real amp finally arrived.
> HD558s are pretty light on bass as well, and DT990s are way out of the price range here, IIRC.
> The major benefit over onboard is that they decrease the amount of noise you get when you play audio. Additionally, the sound usually sounds more defined with a sound card. You also get all the gaming features, and usually a better amp.


Dt 990 250ohms are $150 roughly the same price as the 558.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Looks like steam is dead.

hopefully itll be back up in atleast 30 minutes.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Made a killing ( relatively ) on the mousesports bet I made yesterday. Put in a Demeter well worn and Galil shattered minimal wear, and got a P90 Blind spot + galil sandstorm + Scar sand mesh. Not bad at all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> Would any high rank/expert ESEA players care to take a little time to review my demo? I just dont know how to really improve besides dming all day and its not really making me
> better. This is a mge level match
> 
> Paste into steam convo
> 
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-3xM5q-hyHi3-LsArY-7kerF-jcy6A
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'll take a look at it when I get the chance.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> Would any high rank/expert ESEA players care to take a little time to review my demo? I just dont know how to really improve besides dming all day and its not really making me
> better. This is a mge level match
> 
> Paste into steam convo
> 
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-3xM5q-hyHi3-LsArY-7kerF-jcy6A
> 
> Thanks in advance


You haven't mentioned what's your alias in the game.


----------



## fartman

Oops haha sorry, spidey. Is the ign!


----------



## Aventadoor

Just got Master Guardian I!!








I do not have faith it will last long, but ill enjoy the moment lol


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> Oops haha sorry, spidey. Is the ign!


Well I just had time to look at ten rounds. Had a lot of work today including a new table and chair that were being delivered. You need to improve your aim a lot more than what you have right now. That's just practice practice practice. Also, I don't think you look at your radar much when you play, because teammates die, enemies get spotted and stuff, and there's no reaction from you, which kind of results in having to retake a site after the bomb is planted.

One more thing is you need to develop on your gamesense. Logic is required in CS as well. You played one of the rounds pretty smart, but the others were kind of just running around and shooting whoever came in your way. Also resulted in getting overpowered.

For reference, here's an old demo of me and my buddy. You should still be able to download it. We're constantly communicating in Teamspeak but you should check out our play. It's not necessary that everyone has synergy. DmasteR probably has much better synergy with his team, but mine is getting there.

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-RQhWr-BMxSe-SCPZq-nuTBc-xzNXE

You know the drill, enter it in browser or in steamchat.


----------



## fartman

yeah i had a look myself and noticed a quite a bit of mistakes. going to work on those and hopefully see some results in 1~2 weeks!


----------



## Aventadoor

I had a few lucky shots today


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I had a few lucky shots today


Nice picks!
Do you by any chance have a config file for your crosshair/video settings? I want to change the look of my CS:GO and I really like your particular settings.


----------



## Aventadoor

Resoluton: 1600x900

My crosshair settings:
cl_crosshairgap -1
cl_crosshairsize 5
cl_crosshairthickness 1
cl_crosshairalpha 255
Regular green color (from default)

Just won my first match as Master guardian I!


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Resoluton: 1600x900
> 
> My crosshair settings:
> cl_crosshairgap -1
> cl_crosshairsize 5
> cl_crosshairthickness 1
> cl_crosshairalpha 255
> Regular green color (from default)
> 
> Just won my first match as Master guardian I!


Why play at that resolution? (I'm assuming you have a monitor that has a higher native res)

I've noticed a few players that do this, what is the reason?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Why play at that resolution? (I'm assuming you have a monitor that has a higher native res)
> 
> I've noticed a few players that do this, what is the reason?


16/9 gives higher fov and and most screens are native 16/9 nowadays. If I recall correctly f0rest still plays at that res and maybe other NiPs.

Res is mostly about preference in CSGO, play with what suits you best.
For me it is still 4/3 1280 x 960 (stretched).


----------



## Aventadoor

I change resolution quit often. I do not play stretched anymore tho.
4:3 1280x960/1440x1080 or 16:9 1366x768/1600x900.
With 1920x1080, everything appear so small, I dont see the benefit to it to be honest.
I know its preference, but I personally, belive that there is a few advantages of using lower resolution. 1 of them is being able to see enemies easier (if u use digital vibrance etc)


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> 16/9 gives higher fov and and most screens are native 16/9 nowadays. If I recall correctly f0rest still plays at that res and maybe other NiPs.
> 
> Res is mostly about preference in CSGO, play with what suits you best.
> For me it is still 4/3 1280 x 960 (stretched).


Well I just play at my native res, 2560x1440, which is also 16:9. It just seems strange to me that people play at resolutions other than native, especially since the game is so easy to run.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Well I just play at my native res, 2560x1440, which is also 16:9. It just seems strange to me that people play at resolutions other than native, especially since the game is so easy to run.


Yes, the game is easy to run but people are not trying to make the game looks nicer.
People wants to be competitive by taking advantage of every little tweak they can, may it be resolution, graphic settings or screen refresh rate.


----------



## Mwarren

Lower resolution have always made the most sense to me as well as playing at a 4:3 resolution.

800X600 feels really smooth and easier to get shots off for me atleast and this is due to there being less pixels on the screen at any given time which increases your chance of landing a shot vs a higher resolution.

Mouse movement feels smoother as well for me at lower resolutions.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Lower resolution have always made the most sense to me as well as playing at a 4:3 resolution.
> 
> 800X600 feels really smooth and easier to get shots off for me atleast and this is due to there being less pixels on the screen at any given time which increases your chance of landing a shot vs a higher resolution.
> 
> Mouse movement feels smoother as well for me at lower resolutions.


That's what I used back when I was playing 1.6.
Damn I even remember that I used 640x480 at some point. hahaha
For CSGO, I much prefer 1280 x whatever. Could not get used to 800 and 1024 in GO for some reasons.


----------



## Kyal

fov differences.

Just because you can see more doesn't mean you'll actually get the frags on the people you can see with 16:9. Res is 100% preference.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> 
> fov differences.
> 
> Just because you can see more doesn't mean you'll actually get the frags on the people you can see with 16:9. Res is 100% preference.


I agree, I prefer less FOV because with good sound and map awareness you will generally be looking in the correct direction anyways.

4:3 crops the resolution and zooms everything that's in perspective close while the wide screen resolutions pulls everything back.

It's like the difference between a wide angle lens and a zoom/telephoto lens to those that know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

My new soundcard is in the mail! Was able to get a soundblaster Z in the end.

I can't wait to try it out!

Do you guys think I need to upgrade my Sennheiser HD449? I saw the HD558 selling for 120 euros and I'm quite tempted.

Dunno if it would be a big jump though, not really and audiophile.


----------



## Rickles

If they are comfortable keep them.

As far as FOV goes there isn't a huge difference until you get to 5760x1080 and can see nearly 180 degrees, albeit there is a bit of fish eye.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> If they are comfortable keep them.
> 
> As far as FOV goes there isn't a huge difference until you get to 5760x1080 and can see nearly 180 degrees, albeit there is a bit of fish eye.


Does this game even support triple monitor for competitive play?


----------



## Swag

Does this look like hacking?








Spoiler: My opinion



No, it doesn't.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does this look like hacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My opinion
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.


Like you said: no, it doesn't.
Even if you were to pull that off in Silver division no one would get suspicious, let alone whatever high rank that game was in.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Like you said: no, it doesn't.
> Even if you were to full that off in Silver division no one would get suspicious, let alone whatever high rank that game was in.


Seems legit, I don't see anything suspicious as well.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does this look like hacking?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My opinion
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.


He just seems like he's lucky and knows where to preaim.


----------



## Swag

That's me but I just got my own overwatch on my second account.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does this look like hacking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My opinion
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.


Not really but the mouse movement on the first 2 frags is just....so random and jittery like what a triggerbot looks like when aim assisting or the players sensitivity is very high and just got lucky lol.

Thanks to #CSGO zzzzz


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's me


lol stop firing the p250 so fast. It's pretty much down to luck at that range if you fire that fast.


----------



## Mwarren

Someone should make a mod for CS but give the guns 3-4X more recoil. The only problem that I have with CS is that the guns all feel weak and it's still too random despite their attempts to get rid of the "randomness".

The only gun that feels and sounds like it has some power behind it is the awp.

I still see low level players getting frags on high level players which shouldn't be the case.

Insurgency is a good example of a game with the right amount of recoil.


----------



## Shanenanigans

The jittery aim might be caused by the stupid demo recording. When I review my old demos, it looks like I have jittery aim even though my aim is smooth for myself. Doesn't happen on the altpug demos though. It's an interp thing.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just had the funniest match I'll probably play in any game.

- Playing 1st time on Cobblestone - first round my team-mate falls of the ledge on T-side TWICE (don't ask me how) in one match, killing himself.
- An AWP battle that literally lasted all round; 3 AWP magazines used, an entire Glock worth of ammo and eventually a winning knife.
- A poor little AWPer last one left on his team camping B at the fountain. We all snuck around him, someone fired a glock at his leg, he turns around and there are 4 people armed with AKs and P90s pointing at him. The funniest part was his initial reaction. For like a full 5 seconds he was standing there in shock and disbelief.
- Last round consisted of 5 Negevs... We travelled in a pack and every time we saw someone there would just be a barrage of bullet tracers and sparks

It sound stupid now but at the time me and my teamates couldn't breathe out of joy and laughter

Best game ever


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just had the funniest match I'll probably play in any game.
> 
> - Playing 1st time on Cobblestone - first round my team-mate falls of the ledge on T-side TWICE (don't ask me how) in one match, killing himself.
> - An AWP battle that literally lasted all round; 3 AWP magazines used, an entire Glock worth of ammo and eventually a winning knife.
> - A poor little AWPer last one left on his team camping B at the fountain. We all snuck around him, someone fired a glock at his leg, he turns around and there are 4 people armed with AKs and P90s pointing at him. The funniest part was his initial reaction. For like a full 5 seconds he was standing there in shock and disbelief.
> - Last round consisted of 5 Negevs... We travelled in a pack and every time we saw someone there would just be a barrage of bullet tracers and sparks
> 
> It sound stupid now but at the time me and my teamates couldn't breathe out of joy and laughter
> 
> Best game ever


going to assume you won the match.

had a 7 day ban for a TK 5 more days to go and went back down to a MGII as a result


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I agree, I prefer less FOV because with good sound and map awareness you will generally be looking in the correct direction anyways.
> 
> 4:3 crops the resolution and zooms everything that's in perspective close while the wide screen resolutions pulls everything back.
> 
> It's like the difference between a wide angle lens and a zoom/telephoto lens to those that know what I'm talking about.


It doesn't zoom. You can see in the screenshot you quoted, all it does is cut off the sides. You would have to lower the vertical FOV as well to zoom. BUT if you stretch it, it does make things bigger (only wider, not taller) But this also messes with your mouse sensitivity, though if you get used it there's nothing wrong with it.
I play native (16:9). Yesterday on dust2 I was on cat going to A, my friend who uses 4:3 was dead and spectating me, there was a guy on car, so I started shooting him, and then out of the corner of my eye I saw another enemy peak me from goose, so I quickly adjusted to kill him. My friend was like "What the hell how did you know that guy was there!!"

So, there are advantages and disadvantages for both. It just comes down to personal preference, which are you more comfortable with.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It doesn't zoom. You can see in the screenshot you quoted, all it does is cut off the sides. You would have to lower the vertical FOV as well to zoom. BUT if you stretch it, it does make things bigger (only wider, not taller) But this also messes with your mouse sensitivity, though if you get used it there's nothing wrong with it.
> I play native (16:9). Yesterday on dust2 I was on cat going to A, my friend who uses 4:3 was dead and spectating me, there was a guy on car, so I started shooting him, and then out of the corner of my eye I saw another enemy peak me from goose, so I quickly adjusted to kill him. My friend was like "What the hell how did you know that guy was there!!"
> 
> So, there are advantages and disadvantages for both. It just comes down to personal preference, which are you more comfortable with.


That screen shot was not stretched, it was showing what it would look like cropped.

Playing CSGO on a 16:9 1920x1080 monitor at 4:3 ratio stretching causes everything to look more zoomed in.

I've noticed after playing at 1920x1080 for a good amount of time that hitting mid to long range shots is much more difficult and thats because everything looks further apart due to more pixels being used to represent the sides of the screen when instead they could be used to represent more of whats in front of you.

I find that lower resolutions make mouse movement much smoother as well.

The higher resolutions require more out of your mice especially if you use a low sensitivity.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It doesn't zoom. You can see in the screenshot you quoted, all it does is cut off the sides. You would have to lower the vertical FOV as well to zoom. BUT if you stretch it, it does make things bigger (only wider, not taller) But this also messes with your mouse sensitivity, though if you get used it there's nothing wrong with it.
> I play native (16:9). Yesterday on dust2 I was on cat going to A, my friend who uses 4:3 was dead and spectating me, there was a guy on car, so I started shooting him, and then out of the corner of my eye I saw another enemy peak me from goose, so I quickly adjusted to kill him. My friend was like "What the hell how did you know that guy was there!!"
> 
> So, there are advantages and disadvantages for both. It just comes down to personal preference, which are you more comfortable with.


That's just bad positioning then. I use to play 1080p, and after who knows how many angles I tried playing. I still couldn't find a position where I would actually play, where I can't see them on 4:3, but can on 16:9.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's just bad positioning then. I use to play 1080p, and after who knows how many angles I tried playing. I still couldn't find a position where I would actually play, where I can't see them on 4:3, but can on 16:9.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNZZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Epic CS:GO Ace


While this is true, the HUD aside it would seem you could play on 16:9 and then tape over the sides of your monitor where you have extra FOV and it would look the same as 4:3.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's just bad positioning then. I use to play 1080p, and after who knows how many angles I tried playing. I still couldn't find a position where I would actually play, where I can't see them on 4:3, but can on 16:9.


Where would you position yourself in this situation? iirc I had 1 teammate on long, and 2 enemies somewhere (specifics unknown) on A.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> While this is true, the HUD aside it would seem you could play on 16:9 and then tape over the sides of your monitor where you have extra FOV and it would look the same as 4:3.


Correct, unless you stretch it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Where would you position yourself in this situation? iirc I had 1 teammate on long, and 2 enemies somewhere (specifics unknown) on A.
> Correct, unless you stretch it.


Instead of having 1 1v2, you should have 2 1v1s. Makes it easier. That's how it's played competitively. You take out one enemy first, then go for the second. Sound, logic, playstyle all come into play here. You don't get points for flair in CS ( ie running out and gunning down everyone ) but it only increases risk of costing your team a player, and possibly, the round.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Instead of having 1 1v2, you should have 2 1v1s. Makes it easier. That's how it's played competitively. You take out one enemy first, then go for the second. Sound, logic, playstyle all come into play here. You don't get points for flair in CS ( ie running out and gunning down everyone ) but it only increases risk of costing your team a player, and possibly, the round.


Yes, but if you don't know where the enemies are, and they aren't peaking you, how would you play in this situation? I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm trying to learn here


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, but if you don't know where the enemies are, and they aren't peaking you, how would you play in this situation? I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm trying to learn here


Draw them out. Prefire posis and such. Or get your teammate along with you and crossfire proper angles while pushing up.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Instead of having 1 1v2, you should have 2 1v1s. Makes it easier. That's how it's played competitively. You take out one enemy first, then go for the second. Sound, logic, playstyle all come into play here. You don't get points for flair in CS ( ie running out and gunning down everyone ) but it only increases risk of costing your team a player, and possibly, the round.


I disagree with this. When facing against two opponents in one encounter, there's very little chance you will survive. When you're facing 2 people individually, you only have to out skill 1 player at two separate occasions; at this point, many other factors come into play that will allow the solo player to have a decent chance of winning. When there's two separate people shooting and advancing on you, there's a slim chance that you'll be able to kill both in one engagement.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I disagree with this. When facing against two opponents in one encounter, there's very little chance you will survive. When you're facing 2 people individually, you only have to out skill 1 player at two separate occasions; at this point, many other factors come into play that will allow the solo player to have a decent chance of winning. When there's two separate people shooting and advancing on you, there's a slim chance that you'll be able to kill both in one engagement.


So my guess is you didn't read or understand what I wrote..


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So my guess is you didn't read or understand what I wrote..


I understood perfectly, unless you made a mistake. Like you said, practicality, not flair.
No matter what the context of the interaction between two players is, always go for a scenario where there is
≥2 against 1, not vice-versa.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I understood perfectly, unless you made a mistake. Like you said, practicality, not flair.
> No matter what the context of the interaction between two players is, always go for a scenario where there is
> ≥2 against 1, not vice-versa.


We're talking his scenario, where he killed one, and got another in another spot. To me that's a 1v2 situation. Him versus Two.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, but if you don't know where the enemies are, and they aren't peaking you, how would you play in this situation? I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm trying to learn here


If your defending the bombsite they must come to you, therefore you should double up. Easier to get the first kill, guaranteed to at least get the trade. Then you simply position yourself to trade 1 for 1 vs the last guy winning you the round. If 1 of you dies to kill the first guy its still a 1 on 1 which as you are the defender is advantageous for you.

Game is all about getting a player advantage then working it, hence why synergy is so important, if you know how and when your teammate will step out you can always trade his death for a return kill.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> If your defending the bombsite they must come to you, therefore you should double up. Easier to get the first kill, guaranteed to at least get the trade. Then you simply position yourself to trade 1 for 1 vs the last guy winning you the round. If 1 of you dies to kill the first guy its still a 1 on 1 which as you are the defender is advantageous for you.
> 
> Game is all about getting a player advantage then working it, hence why synergy is so important, if you know how and when your teammate will step out you can always trade his death for a return kill.


And this is why playing with people that push as CT, and don't even use nades to do it, is so very frustrating.

herp-a-derp -- "I will push 1v5 and kill them all, then I will be the hero and everyone will love me"...

Which leads to 4v5 practically the entire match.


----------



## Aventadoor

Just got Master Guardian II! lol
It's funny cause I dont deserve it at all, as I play **** quit often, at bottom or close to bottom on my teams scoreboard.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Just got Master Guardian II! lol
> It's funny cause I dont deserve it at all, as I play **** quit often, at bottom or close to bottom on my teams scoreboard.


Pretty much sums up my trip to MGII


----------



## Aventadoor

Lets have a little training_aim_csgo competition with same settings as friberg!
Who get highest % wins!
Post proof in this thread








I'll start with 74%! I suspect ill hit 80 soon, the Rival have done me great on that map.


----------



## zemco999

Does anyone want to play right now? I still need to achieve 5 wins to be ranked.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Have any of you done these mods? Especially the network settings on page 2? Are they helpful or should I stay away?

http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/02/04/how-to-configure-counter-strike-go-for-the-maximum-competitive-advantage/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Have any of you done these mods? Especially the network settings on page 2? Are they helpful or should I stay away?
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/02/04/how-to-configure-counter-strike-go-for-the-maximum-competitive-advantage/


The network settings on page 2 are a must if you're going to play on community servers with a 128 tick rate.

I don't use the numpad to buy items much, but it does come in handy.


----------



## Rickles

Network settings are not really a one size fits all, as your network speeds are different from others.

That being said, if you have good internet with low pings the settings listed there are good for 128 tick servers. For valves 64 tick settings they will work fine too as they are limited down to what I think is the default anyway.

If you google csgo keybind generator you can set your own up easy enough, and once you get the hang of it you can change them easy enough.

A great keybind is "toggle voice_enable 0 1", as you can globally mute everyone, and then unmute.

I like to bind some trolly comment to mouse3 as well, currently mine says "MEEEEEEOOOOOOOWWWWWW' and my steam name is now Captain Cat.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> And this is why playing with people that push as CT, and don't even use nades to do it, is so very frustrating.
> 
> herp-a-derp -- "I will push 1v5 and kill them all, then I will be the hero and everyone will love me"...
> 
> Which leads to 4v5 practically the entire match.


Wow you just summed up what happened to me the other day, 4 matches straight. Its worse when you have 2 dummies pushing sites on ct side, 1 pushing a 1 pushing b and both die. I really need to start adding people that can communicate correctly after the match lol. I need to get back to DMG.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Wow you just summed up what happened to me the other day, 4 matches straight. Its worse when you have 2 dummies pushing sites on ct side, 1 pushing a 1 pushing b and both die. I really need to start adding people that can communicate correctly after the match lol. I need to get back to DMG.


The best thing is when they push like mad, and start peaking while walking... hahah


----------



## Shanenanigans

I think this deagle is seriously buffed. I've been getting one deags all over the place. To the point where it's my go to gun over the famas/galil.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I think this deagle is seriously buffed. I've been getting one deags all over the place. To the point where it's my go to gun over the famas/galil.


I haven't gotten to that point yet (The Mac-10 and MP9 are still my favs for cheap and reliable).

However, the deagle is at the point now where I can actually hit enemies atleast once everytime before I die, and that's a good thing because before I wouldn't even hit them at all, sometimes even when crouching.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> The best thing is when they push like mad, and start peaking while walking... hahah


EVEN WORSE THEY CROUCH PEEK!!!!!








/RAGEFLIPDESKONTOCOMPUTER

Then the best part is when my friend goes like 5-14 in the first 14 rounds (doing this) and then rage quits. He has 7 day bans on 2 accounts...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> EVEN WORSE THEY CROUCH PEEK!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /RAGEFLIPDESKONTOCOMPUTER
> 
> Then the best part is when my friend goes like 5-14 in the first 14 rounds (doing this) and then rage quits. He has 7 day bans on 2 accounts...


I hope you're not doing mm with him... XD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> The best thing is when they push like mad, and start peaking while walking... hahah
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN WORSE THEY CROUCH PEEK!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /RAGEFLIPDESKONTOCOMPUTER
> 
> Then the best part is when my friend goes like 5-14 in the first 14 rounds (doing this) and then rage quits. He has 7 day bans on 2 accounts...
Click to expand...

lmao

Does he go on the steam discussions and complain about the cooldown like half of the community does?


----------



## Rickles

No, he just goes back to ESEA, and he gets so mad in game too, I really have been avoiding him and another friend as much as I can.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> No, he just goes back to ESEA, and he gets so mad in game too, I really have been avoiding him and another friend as much as I can.


Just take them off your friends list or block. I find that best. Also leaving Steam in Busy all the time helps me.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> No, he just goes back to ESEA, and he gets so mad in game too, I really have been avoiding him and another friend as much as I can.


Well you're right about avoiding him as much as you can.

You can't improve your team based skills with people you don't go along well.

I play regularly (mostly week-end) with 3 or 4 Tahitian friends (from MG1 to DMG rank) and we're all having fun while getting better communications / strats.

We also made some friends from America and Canada which comes to our mumble server even though our english is quite crap hahaha
At least we can call correctly I guess "BAD GUYS LONG A PUSHING HAAAALP!"

If you happen to be matched against a 5 people, all of them over <180 pings, that may be us. LOL


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> No, he just goes back to ESEA, and he gets so mad in game too, I really have been avoiding him and another friend as much as I can.


Reminds me of someone I met in matchmaking and was pretty good. He added me so we could play together more often to win some matches and it was great for awhile.

Then we stopped playing for while and he started begging me for items. I finally gave in and gave him one but even after he still cried because I didn't give him exactly what he wanted. Ended up removing him after he practically begged me to give him all my cases.

Speaking of Micro-Transactions. I made some Avatars for a competitive group and the group owner (I guess that's what you call him) is offering me some keys for my work.


----------



## Aventadoor

Jesus christ... MM is really hard as AK II...
I have no chance on earth, literally.
I'd like to share my 2 latest matches so you can see, and maybe give me tips, but idk how I share them?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Went up two ranks today because I was playing with DM/AK ranks. I need to stop playing solo queue and start queueing with higher ranks - I learn and rank at the same time


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Went up two ranks today because I was playing with DM/AK ranks. I need to stop playing solo queue and start queueing with higher ranks - I learn and rank at the same time


Well to improve, you should be playing against better players, you will learn more.
You do not learn much by being carried (not saying you are) by higher players.

Furthermore, playing with friends helps improving team skills and communication. PUGing / Solo queue is really bad for MM, I don't think you really improve that way.
Being able to cooperate with 4 other people is a huge part of CS competitive gameplay.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> While this is true, the HUD aside it would seem you could play on 16:9 and then tape over the sides of your monitor where you have extra FOV and it would look the same as 4:3.


Stretching helps a lot.

I just switched back to 4:3 from 16:9 (1280x768 currently) and I have to say that mouse movement feels much much smoother and fluid and the game almost feels easier in a sense.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Where would you position yourself in this situation? iirc I had 1 teammate on long, and 2 enemies somewhere (specifics unknown) on A.
> Correct, unless you stretch it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Instead of having 1 1v2, you should have 2 1v1s. Makes it easier. That's how it's played competitively. You take out one enemy first, then go for the second. Sound, logic, playstyle all come into play here. You don't get points for flair in CS ( ie running out and gunning down everyone ) but it only increases risk of costing your team a player, and possibly, the round.


Exactly this. Force situations into a 1vs1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I disagree with this. When facing against two opponents in one encounter, there's very little chance you will survive. When you're facing 2 people individually, you only have to out skill 1 player at two separate occasions; at this point, many other factors come into play that will allow the solo player to have a decent chance of winning. When there's two separate people shooting and advancing on you, there's a slim chance that you'll be able to kill both in one engagement.


You two are saying the same thing.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Someone should make a mod for CS but give the guns 3-4X more recoil. The only problem that I have with CS is that the guns all feel weak and it's still too random despite their attempts to get rid of the "randomness".
> 
> The only gun that feels and sounds like it has some power behind it is the awp.
> 
> I still see low level players getting frags on high level players which shouldn't be the case.
> 
> Insurgency is a good example of a game with the right amount of recoil.


You mean 3-4x more screen shake? If the guns had more recoil, they'd be unusable. The recoil if fairly random, but that just means that you have to know how far to be to fire long bursts.

I see low level players getting the occaisonal kill, but when I see terrible people on ESEA, they usually stick around 2-5 kills for the whole game.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You mean 3-4x more screen shake? If the guns had more recoil, they'd be unusable. The recoil if fairly random, but that just means that you have to know how far to be to fire long bursts.
> 
> I see low level players getting the occaisonal kill, but when I see terrible people on ESEA, they usually stick around 2-5 kills for the whole game.


That would be me, and they would probably be lucky nades, or 3 would come on one round.

DmasteR can verify.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> That would be me, and they would probably be lucky nades, or 3 would come on one round.
> 
> DmasteR can verify.


Since they nerfed ADAD, it made it really hard for inexperienced players to get lucky kills on people.


----------



## boOzy

Make sure you don't miss The DreamHack SteelSeries CS:GO Invitational event on Friday! Starting at 15:30 CET. Tell your friends









http://www.dreamhack.se/dhs14/2014/02/12/dreamhack-steelseries-csgo-invitational/

http://www.hltv.org/news/12074-dh-stockholm-viewers-guide


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Since they nerfed ADAD, it made it really hard for inexperienced players to get lucky kills on people.


Good thing that you now have to do proper stutter stepping now imo.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

How many of you play with wifi connection? It's the only option I have but I feel I'd be do much better if I wasn't, I do very good for being on wifi actually. 30mbps down 5mbps up are my average connection speed.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> How many of you play with wifi connection? It's the only option I have but I feel I'd be do much better if I wasn't, I do very good for being on wifi actually. 30mbps down 5mbps up are my average connection speed.


20 down and >1 up for me, and I'm on wifi.

30-40 ping most of the time when the router doesn't completely crap itself and I have to reset it.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Just got Master Guardian II! lol
> It's funny cause I dont deserve it at all, as I play **** quit often, at bottom or close to bottom on my teams scoreboard.


I made a new account awhile back and played 10 placement matches and got ranked GNM. I met some cool silvers during my 2nd match so I played with them and carried for the rest. Never played anyone higher than mg1, that was when I did my very last one solo. The rest was with them. All silver 1-3's. Seriously, they actually exist! After that I got to MGE around 22 wins or so. I am currently at 40 and haven't gotten back to DMG yet. I do quite well every match and the lowest ranks are usually mg1/2. The last 3-4 matches I've played(and won) had a bunch of mge/dmg. I have STILL not ranked up. So annoying









I know whats that like though. I feel like I shouldn't be mge some days because I've played dmg's that seem WAY better than me. I've played nova's with better aim(mine is the same as when I was a SEM, LOL) Shooting, crosshair placement, peeking, and positioning is all much better. Otherwise I feel like I should be DMG. I guess I need to improve more. I just play lazy and run around and shoot people tbh. I don't use as much brain as I should!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Lets have a little training_aim_csgo competition with same settings as friberg!
> Who get highest % wins!
> Post proof in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start with 74%! I suspect ill hit 80 soon, the Rival have done me great on that map.


I used to love that map, eventually got to the point where I didn't feel like it helped. IMO its OK for warming up, for actual improvement(beyond basic level) and skill I would suggest playing some sort of DM. There are people who are much lower ranked than me and beat me at that map so bad. Yet I easily out aim them in actual matches. I don't know why. Maybe its my mouse(kinzu v2 pro, only got because $15 and I claw. Doesn't fit my hand that well.). Maybe its just that I rely a lot on movement for "aim" and that I don't move my mouse much so I'm not used to it.

I play on a pretty low sens 82/360 and pretty much have my arm glued to the mat and just make small adjustments with the wrist. For all other movement I swipe. Like I said, a lot of my aim is movement.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boOzy*
> 
> Make sure you don't miss The DreamHack SteelSeries CS:GO Invitational event on Friday! Starting at 15:30 CET. Tell your friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dreamhack.se/dhs14/2014/02/12/dreamhack-steelseries-csgo-invitational/
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12074-dh-stockholm-viewers-guide


Yes! This is going to be glorious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Good thing that you now have to do proper stutter stepping now imo.


I think I noticed this when a majority of my 1deags were around corners. Been DMing with an AK though and my timing is still a little off. It's harder when the guys hosting the servers haven't fixed the audio bugs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> How many of you play with wifi connection? It's the only option I have but I feel I'd be do much better if I wasn't, I do very good for being on wifi actually. 30mbps down 5mbps up are my average connection speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 20 down and >1 up for me, and I'm on wifi.
> 
> 30-40 ping most of the time when the router doesn't completely crap itself and I have to reset it.


How can you guys play on Wifi? Are your routers right next to your laptops? Or are there walls in between ( concrete )?


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

My router is about 20 ft away if that in another room, not separated by concrete but my door and the door to the room it's in.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I just got a new gaming laptop and I seem to be having issues playing on wifi too. Pretty much halfway through a match I will start lagging and my ping will read around 125. I even tried an external USB wireless card and got the same result. May be my router though because it's been acting up lately. I have a new router coming in soon so I can let yall know if it's any better.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I just got a new gaming laptop and I seem to be having issues playing on wifi too. Pretty much halfway through a match I will start lagging and my ping will read around 125. I even tried an external USB wireless card and got the same result. May be my router though because it's been acting up lately. I have a new router coming in soon so I can let yall know if it's any better.


From experience, it depends on the router/wirelesscard. When I was on my laptop I used the 5Ghz network (cuz of lower interference) but I would get ping spikes every minute or so. Switched to 2.4 and there were no issues. Turns out the internal card was the problem.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> From experience, it depends on the router/wirelesscard. When I was on my laptop I used the 5Ghz network (cuz of lower interference) but I would get ping spikes every minute or so. Switched to 2.4 and there were no issues. Turns out the internal card was the problem.


As strange as this sounds my brand new laptop didn't come with a dual band card, and there is a whitelist in the bios that prevents you from changing out the card. There is a bios hack for disabling the whitelist but my laptop has too new of a bios so it can't be done as of right now. So effectively I am stuck with 2.4 in my laptop. I would love to try it on 5 ghz because my network is the only one in the area.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> As strange as this sounds my brand new laptop didn't come with a dual band card, and there is a whitelist in the bios that prevents you from changing out the card. There is a bios hack for disabling the whitelist but my laptop has too new of a bios so it can't be done as of right now. So effectively I am stuck with 2.4 in my laptop. I would love to try it on 5 ghz because my network is the only one in the area.


It's not strange to not come with a dual band card. Anyway, change the settings around to see what could be causing the issue. Usually it's renegotiation of the bandwidth or something of the sort.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 2/20/2014
> 
> [ OPERATION PHOENIX ]
> - Started Operation Phoenix
> - Operation Phoenix Passes are available for purchase. They provide access to:
> -- Eight maps, chosen by the community, available on official CS:GO matchmaking for all game modes.
> -- An upgradable Operation Coin, that tracks all competitive matchmaking statistics for the duration of the event.
> -- Exclusive access to the new Operation Phoenix Case, with 13 Community-Created Weapon Finishes.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Teammate Colors:
> -- Added convar cl_color to allow players to set their preferred teammate color index.
> -- Renamed teammate colors convar to cl_teammate_colors_show and added option to display Color Letters over teammate colors in competitive ("cl_teammate_colors_show 2").
> -- Teammate preferred color can now be chosen when in a lobby and displays above player avatars.
> - Damage can no longer be done to teammates during a freeze period in any mode.
> - Fixed cs_baggage skybox texture.
> - Fixed cl_draw_only_deathnotices 1 and cl_teamid_overhead 0 not hiding the overhead player arrows.
> - Fixed player flair icons getting cropped on avatars in the lobby.
> 
> [Aug and SG556]
> - Scope dot no longer fades too quickly during online play.
> - Scope dot is slightly more visible against bright backgrounds.
> - Scope dot is now tinted using the player's crosshair color settings.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Overpass
> -- Smoothed out movement on truck in Bombsite A
> -- Simplified cover in bombsite B
> -- Removed some trees in upper park
> -- Smoothed out ground in canal
> -- Removed small walls near playground entrance
> -- Tweaked cover in playground
> -- Small fence at birthday area no longer block bullets/grenades
> -- Simplified corridor to CT sniper position
> -- Improved player visibility
> -- Improved performance
> 
> - Nuke
> -- Made wallbanging through large metal doors consistent
> -- Added back pretty lighting in bombsite B
> -- Made it possible to throw grenades through skylights in warehouse
> -- Fixed some graphical bugs
> 
> [NETWORK]
> - Added support for threaded socket processing on clients and servers.
> - Significantly reduced the size of client connect packet to be below MTU.
> - Optimized split packet processing sequence.
> - Client address is no longer transmitted in official game events or saved in official GOTV demos.
> - Client P2P NAT requests are now always rejected when connected to a game server.


----------



## PolyMorphist

New skins:


Battle-scared Asmiiov AWP for £160 if anyone's interested








http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/AWP%20%7C%20Asiimov%20%28Battle-Scarred%29


----------



## Swag

P90, AWP, AK, USP-S, MAG7, and Nova are the best skins. I want those. T_T


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> P90, AWP, AK, USP-S, MAG7, and Nova are the best skins. I want those. T_T


I managed to get $3 so I bought one pass, activated and idled for about 5 minutes and then got a case. Sold the case for $12 and bought another pass for my smurf. Then idled there and got another case 10 mins later and opened it. Got a Mag7 which I sold for 80 cents. I thought I'd at least get a rare weapon, but nope. Valve hates me.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Ughh. Tried to put in £4 in my account to buy a pass but Valve refused my Paypal. Need to find a pass quicktime.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> New skins:
> 
> 
> Battle-scared Asmiiov AWP for £160 if anyone's interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/AWP%20%7C%20Asiimov%20%28Battle-Scarred%29


That AWP...


----------



## w35t

At first I told myself I wasn't gonna spend any money on skins. Yea that didn't last long.

Time to add $$ to my steam account


----------



## Rickles

Is that finally a Negev skin?


----------



## Shanenanigans

NiP vs Titan in about fifteen minutes! Risky bets incoming!


----------



## Blk

Go Titan!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 20 down and >1 up for me, and I'm on wifi.
> 
> 30-40 ping most of the time when the router doesn't completely crap itself and I have to reset it.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you guys play on Wifi? Are your routers right next to your laptops? Or are there walls in between ( concrete )?
Click to expand...

The router I'm connected to is roughly 40 ft away from me, and it's been this way for quite awhile now.

It's either wireless or I move my PC out into the living room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> New skins:
> 
> 
> Battle-scared Asmiiov AWP for £160 if anyone's interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/AWP%20%7C%20Asiimov%20%28Battle-Scarred%29


*sigh* My body wasn't ready for this yet valve.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> NiP vs Titan in about fifteen minutes! Risky bets incoming!


I wish I could keep watching, but I have to go to work









That Eco round though by Titan...


----------



## Swag

Haha, I'm a f0rest fan so I hope NiP wins!


----------



## Blk

2 overtimes, holy crap.


----------



## Blk

Titan!!!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Not my image, but holy sh0t...how did matchmaking screw up this bad?


----------



## Rickles

Probably due to time of day and the unranked on the winning team.

Also, really disappointed that there is still no stattrak auto shotty and only 1 stattrak scout...


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Probably due to time of day and the unranked on the winning team.
> 
> Also, really disappointed that there is still no stattrak auto shotty and only 1 stattrak scout...


Seriously, the lack of Stat Trak XM1014 is really disappointing as it's my favorite shotgun to use.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Oh god, I need that AK Redline so bad hahaha

In fact I need the P90 trigon and USP S Guardian as well.
Hope the price will fall shortly.

The AK is so much better than Black Laminated.


----------



## Rickles

Probably would be cheaper to try and combine all the low tier guns to get the ak, although it wouldn't be stattrak.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Probably would be cheaper to try and combine all the low tier guns to get the ak, although it wouldn't be stattrak.


Cheapest blue gun is like 0.14 euros (Negev Terrain) so you need a hundred:

14 euros to get 1 AK Redline / P90 Trigon / Nova Antique

I might wait when the ak drops to around 20/30 euros minimal wear (that's the price I expect haha).

I don't feel like trading up and getting 4 nova antique. XD


----------



## Aventadoor

People really use that much money to get a skin?
I have a knife which recently sold for 90 euros, and many want it, but I only have 1 knife...


----------



## Rickles

I mean, I've sold a knife for $200, but that all went right back in (multiple times).


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> People really use that much money to get a skin?
> I have a knife which recently sold for 90 euros, and many want it, but I only have 1 knife...


Yup they do.

I don't mind paying for something that I like, but I always wait for the price to stabilize and be as low as possible.

Playing with steam market is fun too. XD

P90 trigon should be 5/10 euros
AK redline maybe 20/30 euros

The only skin which will hold value or maybe increase is the awp asiimov


----------



## Rickles

And I really dislike the asiimov skins...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not my image, but holy sh0t...how did matchmaking screw up this bad?


I've had it happen a few times. It's typically when MM essentially gives up because there's no other match I'm assuming.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> And I really dislike the asiimov skins...


Yeah both skins are really ugly especially ingame. They dont go well with CSGO player models may it be T or CT.

CZ75 skins have stabilized if you guys wanna buy them. lol

Wow Ak redline battlescarred does not look to bad:

BS: http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/AK-47%20%7C%20Redline%20%28Battle-Scarred%29

Minimal wear: http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/AK-47%20%7C%20Redline%20%28Minimal%20Wear%29


----------



## Blk

God damn neckbeard DDOSers


----------



## Sikkamore

Love it when ONE Brazilian gets matched up with a bunch of North Americans and causes me to lag. 80 ping for me. 900 for him. And I'm the one who lags?


----------



## Rickles

Looking to make about $11 profit off of combining to get a redline AK


----------



## Blk

gg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Titan won



This was the worst event I've seen in a long time though. Jesus...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Looking to make about $11 profit off of combining to get a redline AK


Looking for a redline, If you do get one let me know hahah


----------



## zemco999

Does anyone have StatTrack weapons they do not want/ want to trade away? Willing to trade all of my non-statTrack away.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Looking for a redline, If you do get one let me know hahah


Had a field tested and sold it for $35 on the market









OK, so I sold 3 Ak redlines in the market for $35 average, made about $35 in profit, then made a kraken (going for asiimov as they sell higher and a p90 trigon) and lost all the profit I had made.


----------



## dmasteR

By the way, for those that didn't know....

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/02/8805/

*
Sticker Workshop is Live!*


----------



## Rickles

Cache ace last night, we were getting stomped


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Anyone else feel like Downtown is a highly T sided map?


----------



## Aventadoor

I really need to get a mic/headset, my LCD-2s arent the greatest for gaming, too dark sounding.
Been looking at QPad QH-90, anyone here have experience or other recommendations?


----------



## Swag

I'm feeling that Thunder is a really CT-sided map. Although, I was trying it out in Casual so probably that's why.

Also, anyone having a hard time getting a case? I've gone through so many competitives and nothing comes up at all for everyone.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm feeling that Thunder is a really CT-sided map. Although, I was trying it out in Casual so probably that's why.
> 
> Also, anyone having a hard time getting a case? I've gone through so many competitives and nothing comes up at all for everyone.


I got a phoenix case on the first day and sold it for $4.37

Dmaster probably has over 500 by now simply because of his luck and smurf account.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm feeling that Thunder is a really CT-sided map. Although, I was trying it out in Casual so probably that's why.
> 
> Also, anyone having a hard time getting a case? I've gone through so many competitives and nothing comes up at all for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a phoenix case on the first day and sold it for $4.37
> 
> Dmaster probably has over 500 by now simply because of his luck and smurf account.
Click to expand...

Wow, you're lucky.







And, yes, I always see him on and in game. Sometimes, I watch it to learn some new tactics, haha.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm feeling that Thunder is a really CT-sided map. Although, I was trying it out in Casual so probably that's why.
> 
> Also, anyone having a hard time getting a case? I've gone through so many competitives and nothing comes up at all for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a phoenix case on the first day and sold it for $4.37
> 
> Dmaster probably has over 500 by now simply because of his luck and smurf account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you're lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes, I always see him on and in game. Sometimes, I watch it to learn some new tactics, haha.
Click to expand...

Anytime I play with him and he's on the other team it's always...

*Ak dink*
*next round*
*Ak dink*
*rinse and repeat*

I can never seem to get him.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anytime I play with him and he's on the other team it's always...
> 
> *Ak dink*
> *next round*
> *Ak dink*
> *rinse and repeat*
> 
> I can never seem to get him.


Can someone link me to his matches so I can watch some? He seems to be quite proficient at the game


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anytime I play with him and he's on the other team it's always...
> 
> *Ak dink*
> *next round*
> *Ak dink*
> *rinse and repeat*
> 
> I can never seem to get him.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone link me to his matches so I can watch some? He seems to be quite proficient at the game
Click to expand...

The 2.6k hours he has on csgo doesn't lie, lol.

And I'm pretty sure he would have to upload demo files if you wanna watch them.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anytime I play with him and he's on the other team it's always...
> 
> *Ak dink*
> *next round*
> *Ak dink*
> *rinse and repeat*
> 
> I can never seem to get him.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone link me to his matches so I can watch some? He seems to be quite proficient at the game
Click to expand...

If you live in the States, he is advanced proficient at the game. Hahahaha! Well, I don't know how I can link it, whenever I have time and ain't in a game myself, I just watch random games. If he's playing a common map like dust2/inferno/nuke, then I watch his so I can see how they play.

Have you tried sneaking up on him and knifing him?


----------



## waylo88

Once Titanfall hits, I think I'm done with CSGO for a long while. I'm so, so tired of the horrendous servers. I get so enraged when I'm arms length from someone and I start shooting them, only for them to kill me and I find out I never hit them. That, or long range I spray someones blood all over the wall behind them, again only for them to kill me and I find out I never touched them.

Yes, I know about ESEA, but I dont really want to pay $7 a month when the issue could easily be remedied by Valve, though for some reason they refuse to get better servers. It's almost like they aren't raking in a boatload of cash from their marketplace and keys and they cant afford to get servers that dont blow.

So over this game.

/rant


----------



## LDV617

Altpug is free, and works _decently_

Why Titanfall though? I was SO excited for it until I saw multiplayer gameplay. Looks like a clean mix between CoD & Crysis. Not really what a "CS player" would want to go play. lol.

Disclaimer : CoD was awesome until MW2, Crysis had a sweet single player -- but never took advantage of MP (thx EA)


----------



## waylo88

Titanfall was an absolute blast. Myself and 3-4 friends all put 20+ hours into the "beta".


----------



## Swag

I think TF is a nice game to play when you get off CSGO to relax but CSGO is just so much more well done that I don't ever see myself completely moving to another FPS other than another CS. Just don't like the fact that they're slowly making the game so COD-like that they put an ACOG sight on the AUG... I like the AUG though, those heads are nice.

Also, anyone find a fix yet for the low fps? I have 680s and even if I remove my side monitors and play on a single, I still get <150 FPS...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Once Titanfall hits, I think I'm done with CSGO for a long while. I'm so, so tired of the horrendous servers. I get so enraged when I'm arms length from someone and I start shooting them, only for them to kill me and I find out I never hit them. That, or long range I spray someones blood all over the wall behind them, again only for them to kill me and I find out I never touched them.
> 
> Yes, I know about ESEA, but I dont really want to pay $7 a month when the issue could easily be remedied by Valve, though for some reason they refuse to get better servers. It's almost like they aren't raking in a boatload of cash from their marketplace and keys and they cant afford to get servers that dont blow.
> 
> So over this game.
> 
> /rant


The problems with the servers are more confirmation bias than anything else, if you don't live in South America.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Once Titanfall hits, I think I'm done with CSGO for a long while. I'm so, so tired of the horrendous servers. I get so enraged when I'm arms length from someone and I start shooting them, only for them to kill me and I find out I never hit them. That, or long range I spray someones blood all over the wall behind them, again only for them to kill me and I find out I never touched them.
> 
> Yes, I know about ESEA, but I dont really want to pay $7 a month when the issue could easily be remedied by Valve, though for some reason they refuse to get better servers. It's almost like they aren't raking in a boatload of cash from their marketplace and keys and they cant afford to get servers that dont blow.
> 
> So over this game.
> 
> /rant


Altpug, Leetway, Faceit, etc...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Crysis had a sweet single player -- but never took advantage of MP (thx EA)


Crysis 1 had an excellent SP and a great MP aswell.

The MP was like a somewhat futuristic Battlefield with a CS like buy system.


----------



## Art Vanelay

This video basically sums up my opinion of people on ESEA


----------



## Mwarren

Titanfall seem's like it's going to be a lot more aim/twitch based than CS.


----------



## Aventadoor

Whats the quickest way to upload demo's from CSGO?
I had some funny moments today.
On De_Dust2, I headshotted a AWP thru smoke on mid.
Also headshotted 2 guys defending A on same map with sidestepping.
Obviously they belived I was cheating xD


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Whats the quickest way to upload demo's from CSGO?
> I had some funny moments today.
> On De_Dust2, I headshotted a AWP thru smoke on mid.
> Also headshotted 2 guys defending A on same map with sidestepping.
> Obviously they belived I was cheating xD


It's usually just easier if you record the demo and then upload to youtube or something like that.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You mean 3-4x more screen shake? If the guns had more recoil, they'd be unusable. The recoil if fairly random, but that just means that you have to know how far to be to fire long bursts.
> 
> I see low level players getting the occasional kill, but when I see terrible people on ESEA, they usually stick around 2-5 kills for the whole game.


There wouldn't be any "screen shake", I just feel like good aim is not rewarded high enough in CSGO and the skill gap is not as big as it could be.

If they introduced more recoil and brought back some 1.6 mechanics AND they brought back bunny hopping there would be a greater skill discrepancy between players.

Bhopping really brought a whole new dimension out of CSS as it was a skill that needed to be practiced, honed, and very, very, few players could bunny hop consistency and those that put in the effort were rewarded.

So basically if the guns had more recoil, they brought back bunny hopping, and introduced some new or old skill based mechanics I think that CSGO would be a much better game to play, practice, and watch.

I remember back in CS 1.6 and CSS 1 player could pretty much dominate in 5v5's and win games on their own if they had really good mechanics but CSGO doesn't really have that many mechanics besides controlling your spraying and strafe shooting.


----------



## LDV617

Now that we are talking about OTHER games.. Who else plays Insurgency? I was pleasantly surprised by that game, just wish servers/ community was stronger.


----------



## Aventadoor

Lol


----------



## Art Vanelay

Why is it that almost no one uses the sig in pugs? It's so good?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Now that we are talking about OTHER games.. Who else plays Insurgency? I was pleasantly surprised by that game, just wish servers/ community was stronger.


I thought the gamemodes were dumb, but the shooting was pretty good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> There wouldn't be any "screen shake", I just feel like good aim is not rewarded high enough in CSGO and the skill gap is not as big as it could be.
> 
> If they introduced more recoil and brought back some 1.6 mechanics AND they brought back bunny hopping there would be a greater skill discrepancy between players.
> 
> Bhopping really brought a whole new dimension out of CSS as it was a skill that needed to be practiced, honed, and very, very, few players could bunny hop consistency and those that put in the effort were rewarded.
> 
> So basically if the guns had more recoil, they brought back bunny hopping, and introduced some new or old skill based mechanics I think that CSGO would be a much better game to play, practice, and watch.
> 
> I remember back in CS 1.6 and CSS 1 player could pretty much dominate in 5v5's and win games on their own if they had really good mechanics but CSGO doesn't really have that many mechanics besides controlling your spraying and strafe shooting.


but screen shake was the only way you knew which direction the recoil was going in 1.6.

I only briefly played cs 1.6 back in the day, but as I remember, the recoil wasn't that significant, although spraying was a lot harder.


----------



## LDV617

Yea I can dig that, the game modes were original, but not compelling. I did like how they told you locations of 3 possible caches when there are only 2. Little hide and go seek, of course no respawn is a +.

I REALLY liked the buy system, where each class has a certain amount of points to allocate to certain weapons. Total customization, so you can drop armor for pistol, pistol for armor, w/e you want.

But the highlight of the game was totally shooting mechanics.


----------



## Aventadoor

Uploading to youtube went quick today


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> There wouldn't be any "screen shake", I just feel like good aim is not rewarded high enough in CSGO and the skill gap is not as big as it could be.
> 
> If they introduced more recoil and brought back some 1.6 mechanics AND they brought back bunny hopping there would be a greater skill discrepancy between players.
> 
> Bhopping really brought a whole new dimension out of CSS as it was a skill that needed to be practiced, honed, and very, very, few players could bunny hop consistency and those that put in the effort were rewarded.
> 
> So basically if the guns had more recoil, they brought back bunny hopping, and introduced some new or old skill based mechanics I think that CSGO would be a much better game to play, practice, and watch.
> 
> *I remember back in CS 1.6 and CSS 1 player could pretty much dominate in 5v5's and win games on their own if they had really good mechanics but CSGO doesn't really have that many mechanics besides controlling your spraying and strafe shooting.*


That's totally untrue. You just have to be better in CSGO to achieve this.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> That's totally untrue. You just have to be better in CSGO to achieve this.


It is possible to dominate in CSGO as a single player but the skill gap in CS 1.6 between a high level player and an average player was a much MUCH bigger gap than in CSGO.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I really need to get a mic/headset, my LCD-2s arent the greatest for gaming, too dark sounding.
> Been looking at QPad QH-90, anyone here have experience or other recommendations?


I play with my TH900s. I dont mind having a bit too much bass since im not playing super competitive. I might however run them off my sound card so i can EQ them.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anyone else feel like Downtown is a highly T sided map?


I honestly hate all the hostage maps. I seriously don't know why people keep voting for them. None of the hostage maps are remotely balanced, nor are they good. The only thing good about any of these hostage maps are visually. Gameplay wise, theyre just bad....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I got a phoenix case on the first day and sold it for $4.37
> 
> Dmaster probably has over 500 by now simply because of his luck and smurf account.


haha. Sadly, I only have one, Got a P90 Tigon out of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Can someone link me to his matches so I can watch some? He seems to be quite proficient at the game


Forgot to link you to some demo's but here ya go! You may need to use the demo_viewer though for these demos. Otherwise they won't load. To view with the demo viewer you need to right click CS:GO in your Library and hit properties. Go to the Beta Tab, and hit the drop down menu for demo_viewer.

http://play.esea.net/users/217657?tab=stats&last_type_scope=league&game_id=25&type_scope=league&period%5Btype%5D=seasons&period%5Bseason_start%5D=174&period%5Bseason_type%5D=regular+season&period%5Bmatch_round%5D=

Those are all from my last ESEA season. New Era Gaming vs HEAT had a lot of good clutches. 1vs4, 1vs3, and 2 1vs2's.

Here's a recent game I played on MatchMaking. steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-t2eKA-LYvxR-8ZYLT-4s7nu-rNcqA

It's on de_favela, a map from the Phoenix Series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Once Titanfall hits, I think I'm done with CSGO for a long while. I'm so, so tired of the horrendous servers. I get so enraged when I'm arms length from someone and I start shooting them, only for them to kill me and I find out I never hit them. That, or long range I spray someones blood all over the wall behind them, again only for them to kill me and I find out I never touched them.
> 
> Yes, I know about ESEA, but I dont really want to pay $7 a month when the issue could easily be remedied by Valve, though for some reason they refuse to get better servers. It's almost like they aren't raking in a boatload of cash from their marketplace and keys and they cant afford to get servers that dont blow.
> 
> So over this game.
> 
> /rant


Altpug - Free, has a Anti-Cheat with good admins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think TF is a nice game to play when you get off CSGO to relax but CSGO is just so much more well done that I don't ever see myself completely moving to another FPS other than another CS. Just don't like the fact that they're slowly making the game so COD-like that they put an ACOG sight on the AUG... I like the AUG though, those heads are nice.
> 
> Also, anyone find a fix yet for the low fps? I have 680s and even if I remove my side monitors and play on a single, I still get <150 FPS...


Are you currently using -threads in your launch commands? So in your case -threads 4.



What are the chances?







All the CT's like to sit apparently on this map after I kill them, lol.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Had a field tested and sold it for $35 on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so I sold 3 Ak redlines in the market for $35 average, made about $35 in profit, then made a kraken (going for asiimov as they sell higher and a p90 trigon) and lost all the profit I had made.


Wow that's a lot of redlines haha!

Do you trade up to get them?


----------



## hamzta09

So I was selling Phoenix Keys.
And since i double check Im 100% sure I was selling Phoenix Keys.

Suddenly, I press confirm, on one of the keys that Im selling, yep logo of a Phoenix key and everything, I get returned to page 1 of inventory screen.
I notice something... my Flip knife is missing.
Adrenaline rushes.
I quickly go to market to check active listings, nothing there, scratching my head... rather frustrated.
I check inventory again to make sure its not there.
I then check Market History...

Guess what? The knife was sold magically for 1.65 euroes or 2.23 USD.

And guess what? Valve will likely not help at all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So I was selling Phoenix Keys.
> And since i double check Im 100% sure I was selling Phoenix Keys.
> 
> Suddenly, I press confirm, on one of the keys that Im selling, yep logo of a Phoenix key and everything, I get returned to page 1 of inventory screen.
> I notice something... my Flip knife is missing.
> Adrenaline rushes.
> I quickly go to market to check active listings, nothing there, scratching my head... rather frustrated.
> I check inventory again to make sure its not there.
> I then check Market History...
> 
> Guess what? The knife was sold magically for 1.65 euroes or 2.23 USD.
> 
> And guess what? Valve will likely not help at all.


Hmmm. I mean honestly, I don't know how Valve could help you. I've yet to hear of this, let alone seen this happen to myself and I've sold well over 1000 items. I mean how would you expect Valve to help you with this situation?

I never did understand why people bought keys on the market as they're always more expensive.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hmmm. I mean honestly, I don't know how Valve could help you. I've yet to hear of this, let alone seen this happen to myself and I've sold well over 1000 items. I mean how would you expect Valve to help you with this situation?
> 
> I never did understand why people bought keys on the market as they're always more expensive.


I dont know how it happened, bug in the system? Nothing is completely solid.
Ive never had it happened to me before either, the logo was a phoenix key and not a knife, I had the steam window in fullscreen so I dont know what happened.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I dont know how it happened, bug in the system? Nothing is completely solid.
> Ive never had it happened to me before either, the logo was a phoenix key and not a knife, I had the steam window in fullscreen so I dont know what happened.


Try sending a message to Vitaliy.

http://www.reddit.com/user/vitaliy_valve

I don't know if he'll be of any help as it's not really his department.

Otherwise email Valve Support.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Try sending a message to Vitaliy.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/user/vitaliy_valve
> 
> I don't know if he'll be of any help as it's not really his department.
> 
> Otherwise email Valve Support.


I already made a support ticket at valves support site.

Messaging him = PMs? Or is it public?
Doesnt look like that guy is very active, 1month or so between replies.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I already made a support ticket at valves support site.
> 
> Messaging him = PMs? Or is it public?
> Doesnt look like that guy is very active, 1month or so between replies.


He's constantly on Reddit reading threads. PM him, or make a public thread about it, or even both.

He just doesn't post much.

http://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/864959336634313487/
Quote:


> CS:GO bans
> 
> VAC bans are permanent. They won't be lifted.
> 
> Overwatch bans:
> 1.Minorly disruptive (griefing) - around 30 days.
> 2. Majorly disruptive (cheating -aim/wall/other external hacks) - Permanent.
> 
> Account untrusted bans - Permanent, 100% correct and won't be lifted. They will change into VAC ban over time.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He's constantly on Reddit reading threads. PM him, or make a public thread about it, or even both.
> 
> He just doesn't post much.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/864959336634313487/


Why are you quoting VAC?

And linking to VAC..?


----------



## Pwnography

In other news i have a weird bug that when i access steam community from my browser its in Norwegian.

Also for those that edit what do you use to capture?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> In other news i have a weird bug that when i access steam community from my browser its in Norwegian.
> 
> Also for those that edit what do you use to capture?


I change my settings to 720p highest settings + 4xAA and record with fraps on my external USB3 drive at fullsize 60fps. And then, well, since I've been getting lazy, I use MediaCoder x64 to reencode the fraps video to x264 high with 720p @ 2.5mbps. Usually 25MB for a minute of video. Otherwise I use Vegas.

See, the proper way to do it is by using the startmovie command, which generates a lot of tga files ( images ) at the host_framerate ( you can set this to 300 for ultimate smoothness ) but it has to be stitched together in VirtualDub along with the wav file generated. Then you can import it into vegas, and then render uncompressed and reencode to x264.


----------



## b0z0

I love how a smoke or flash can completely stop my momentum.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why are you quoting VAC?
> 
> And linking to VAC..?


Because I wanted to let everyone know who plays CS:GO that Overwatch bans are now essentially VAC bans. They're permanent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I love how a smoke or flash can completely stop my momentum.


lmao, that's the one bug that really bothers me a lot.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because I wanted to let everyone know who plays CS:GO that Overwatch bans are now essentially VAC bans. They're permanent.
> lmao, that's the one bug that really bothers me a lot.


And how they make us effectively stop when we're rushing. Maybe it can be a new tactic where you use the underhand flash/smoke to prevent a rush.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> And how they make us effectively stop when we're rushing. Maybe it can be a new tactic where you use the underhand flash/smoke to prevent a rush.


Those would be some next level plays actually.... lol

Is it me, or is NiP just not on their game like they use to be? The strats they've been running have been honestly disappointing.

During DreamHack they rushed upper one round (mid round) with no flashes/nades. It was really sad to see....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Those would be some next level plays actually.... lol
> 
> Is it me, or is NiP just not on their game like they use to be? The strats they've been running have been honestly disappointing.
> 
> During DreamHack they rushed upper one round (mid round) with no flashes/nades. It was really sad to see....


Yeah, I should try that. Probably will tonight or something.

It doesn't seem like NiP is on their game. Also as much as I want Fifflolen to succeed at being an IGL ( He used to be IGL for Stockholm Magnetik in the CGS if memory serves me right ), I kinda wanted Titan to win. Not because of my bets or anything ( well, payoff was higher with Titan than my AWP boom hedge on NiP, so maybe a little bit because of my bets ) but I think Titan needed a win and ScreaM to come back to form. He was so beastly earlier.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So I was selling Phoenix Keys.
> And since i double check Im 100% sure I was selling Phoenix Keys.
> 
> Suddenly, I press confirm, on one of the keys that Im selling, yep logo of a Phoenix key and everything, I get returned to page 1 of inventory screen.
> I notice something... my Flip knife is missing.
> Adrenaline rushes.
> I quickly go to market to check active listings, nothing there, scratching my head... rather frustrated.
> I check inventory again to make sure its not there.
> I then check Market History...
> 
> Guess what? The knife was sold magically for 1.65 euroes or 2.23 USD.
> 
> And guess what? Valve will likely not help at all.


User Error.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yeah, it'll probably show up as user error.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Got an ace today, and almost another one but my brother stole a kill


----------



## Swag

How can you check the steamID of a person for any bans or anything like that?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How can you check the steamID of a person for any bans or anything like that?


Show up on profile "vac bans on record (#) number of days since last ban:#"


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How can you check the steamID of a person for any bans or anything like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Show up on profile "vac bans on record (#) number of days since last ban:#"
Click to expand...

Like for ESEA and stuff. Someone said you can check for ESEA bans and stuff on a site for steamIDs.


----------



## imok

The site would be vacbans.com. It shows esea/esl/vac. There are other sites that might show bans as well.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Like for ESEA and stuff. Someone said you can check for ESEA bans and stuff on a site for steamIDs.


www.vacbans.com

Or just type their steamID into google and you'll typically find everything about that SteamID.


----------



## Rickles

Played 3 matches with a guy that was streaming in my group, and the 30 viewers really made me focus and actually try.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Played 3 matches with a guy that was streaming in my group, and the 30 viewers really made me focus and actually try.


I'd think I'd go mental if I knew that many people were watching me play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Like for ESEA and stuff. Someone said you can check for ESEA bans and stuff on a site for steamIDs.
> 
> 
> 
> www.vacbans.com
> 
> Or just type their steamID into google and you'll typically find everything about that SteamID.
Click to expand...

I just googled my steam ID and found this.

http://pastebin.com/JRmKNPpH

My Steam ID is on that list, anyone have any idea what it's for?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'd think I'd go mental if I knew that many people were watching me play.


It was actually pretty fun, I switched my steam name to Captain Cat, so I naturally bound "MEEEEOOOWWW" to mouse3 and had a good time spamming it.


----------



## waylo88

My friends and I got queued with Summit like two weeks ago while he was smurfing. Playing and trying to clutch while you know there are 3000 people watching is pretty nerve-racking.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Played 3 matches with a guy that was streaming in my group, and the 30 viewers really made me focus and actually try.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think I'd go mental if I knew that many people were watching me play.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Like for ESEA and stuff. Someone said you can check for ESEA bans and stuff on a site for steamIDs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.vacbans.com
> 
> Or just type their steamID into google and you'll typically find everything about that SteamID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just googled my steam ID and found this.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/JRmKNPpH
> 
> My Steam ID is on that list, anyone have any idea what it's for?
Click to expand...

You got banned!







Haha, I don't know. Someone probably put it there to troll you.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Played 3 matches with a guy that was streaming in my group, and the 30 viewers really made me focus and actually try.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think I'd go mental if I knew that many people were watching me play.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Like for ESEA and stuff. Someone said you can check for ESEA bans and stuff on a site for steamIDs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> www.vacbans.com
> 
> Or just type their steamID into google and you'll typically find everything about that SteamID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just googled my steam ID and found this.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/JRmKNPpH
> 
> My Steam ID is on that list, anyone have any idea what it's for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got banned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I don't know. Someone probably put it there to troll you.
Click to expand...

Well, I do have a VAC ban, maybe someone who runs a server decided to make a ban list based on that? who knows.

Anyways, I'm trying to learn how to make stickers for the workshop, but so far I'm not doing so great, lol.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Finally tried my soundblaster Z this week-end!

The positioning is so much better with 5.1. Quite happy with the purchase.

The soundstage of my HD449 is good but I think I'll upgrade anyways ahaha

Sennheiser HD558 seems to be hard to find for me, I mostly find HD598.

Is the premium on HD598 really justified? I saw that you can mod HD558 to sound almost similar to HD598...


----------



## PolyMorphist

When I was in a game with Hiko, I had over 1,500 people watching and analysing my every move...



I didn't do too bad considering. I didn't come last, which is nice.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> When I was in a game with Hiko, I had over 1,500 people watching and analysing my every move...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do too bad considering. I didn't come last, which is nice.


The pressure! The pressure! Haha, it's hard when they criticize you. ^__^


----------



## Jack Mac

Let's just say my "palms are sweaty" after getting 9MVPs in a competitive.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say my "palms are sweaty" after getting 9MVPs in a competitive.


----------



## Pwnography

A mate of mine made an M4 Skin.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=230895547

What do you boys think?


----------



## Swag

I practice to be as good as dMasteR. hahaha!


Spoiler: Practice with bots


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> A mate of mine made an M4 Skin.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=230895547
> 
> What do you boys think?


This M4 makes me want to hear this song:

Live like a warrior - Matisyahu


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> A mate of mine made an M4 Skin.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=230895547
> 
> What do you boys think?


That looks really nice. Rated it up.

I finished working on a sticker today aswell.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=231872655


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> A mate of mine made an M4 Skin.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=230895547
> 
> What do you boys think?


If it actually reacts to sound and moves, I would buy it. But as it can't, it looks too much like just a rainbow imo. Still an interesting concept though.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> A mate of mine made an M4 Skin.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=230895547
> 
> What do you boys think?


M4A4 Rainbow Road. Also, cue Nintendo lawsuit.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That looks really nice. Rated it up.
> 
> I finished working on a sticker today aswell.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=231872655


]
Honesty? This one of the best stickers I've seen thus far. If there was a little bit of colour (light peach frosting, red cherry), it would be perfect. Other than that, awesome work!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That looks really nice. Rated it up.
> 
> I finished working on a sticker today aswell.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=231872655
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> Honesty? This one of the best stickers I've seen thus far. If there was a little bit of colour (light peach frosting, red cherry), it would be perfect. Other than that, awesome work!
Click to expand...

thanks







I was mostly trying to keep it simple because that's how the cake from portal looks like when it's animated.

Maybe down the road I can release a colored version but right now I don't feel like making anymore stickers lol, It's alot more complicated than it sounds.


----------



## Swag

I agree, it's a beautiful sticker. I'm not a fan of the sticker thing but I wouldn't mind having that on my AWP so when people pick it up, they see it. ^___^


----------



## Rickles

I kinda want to fart around with making an AK skin, but school is taking up the time I would do it in.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I kinda want to fart around with making an AK skin, but school is taking up the time I would do it in.


Would be cool to see your ak skin despite your time restriction.









This weapon needs more epic skins.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I kinda want to fart around with making an AK skin, but school is taking up the time I would do it in.


I wouldn't mind making it for you, if you give me the idea.

I'll even set the revenue to 10-20%, but it most likely won't get into the game anyhow.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I wouldn't mind making it for you, if you give me the idea.
> 
> I'll even set the revenue to 10-20%, but it most likely won't get into the game anyhow.


Nah, we'd do so awesome they would want to hire us, that is the problem.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*


Lol, I actually have my minimal wear M4A1-S Nitro named "Mom's Spaghetti"


----------



## Rickles

I really like the nitro skin, using guardian to match my USP at the moment though..


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I really like the nitro skin, using guardian to match my USP at the moment though..


Guardian skins are really nice indeed.

At the moment I use the guardian usp as well but put aside my m4a1 s and use an x ray m4a4.
Put an Aces high sticker on the x ray, fits the theme of the gun haha.

Are you still selling ak redlines?

I'm still waiting for a price drop but still hesitating between field tested and minimal wear.
The difference ingame seems pretty insignificant so I might jump on a field tested one...

PS: May I add you on steam? haha


----------



## Jack Mac

How much is the field tested redline AK-47 anyway? Haven't checked in a while, I'd buy one if they're $20-25.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> How much is the field tested redline AK-47 anyway? Haven't checked in a while, I'd buy one if they're $20-25.


Cheapest one in the market is 29.98 euros atm (around 42$).


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Cheapest one in the market is 29.98 euros atm (around 42$).


Darn, not in a big rush though, my black laminate will hold me over.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Darn, not in a big rush though, my black laminate will hold me over.


Yeah the price is high but should lower a lot in 2 weeks I think.

Guns dont hold value really well.


----------



## Sikkamore

After deranking TWICE, because I was playing by myself with random noobs and had to carry them, I decided to create a clan/group so that people can game together. Few requirements but they aren't really that strict :3

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/knetickaos


----------



## Swag

The drop rate for Phoenix cases seem really low.







I've been waiting for cases for a long time so I can collect around 25 and open them.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The drop rate for Phoenix cases seem really low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for cases for a long time so I can collect around 25 and open them.


I wouldn't bother with Phoenix cases, I opened one and got the new (crappy) Negev skin that didn't even come close to paying for the key.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The drop rate for Phoenix cases seem really low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for cases for a long time so I can collect around 25 and open them.


They sell pretty well on the market (4 euros for one). Only 266 though, the rate is quite low indeed.

Dunno if the prices for guns will drop that much then haha.

"must avoid compulsive buy"


----------



## hamzta09

Any ideas on how to get skins?
Ive yet to see anything drop from simply playing the game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Any ideas on how to get skins?
> Ive yet to see anything drop from simply playing the game.


It happens all the time. Skins literally drop ALL the time.

How many hours do you play every 2 weeks?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

edit


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It happens all the time. Skins literally drop ALL the time.
> 
> How many hours do you play every 2 weeks?


I dont know, got 170h in CSGO.
Perhaps 2-3h a day. (2-3 MMs)

So 14-21h weekly.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I dont know, got 170h in CSGO.
> Perhaps 2-3h a day. (2-3 MMs)
> 
> So 14-21h weekly.


You should definitely be getting drops then. How many have you gotten this week? Maybe you hit the limit?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Guardian skins are really nice indeed.
> 
> At the moment I use the guardian usp as well but put aside my m4a1 s and use an x ray m4a4.
> Put an Aces high sticker on the x ray, fits the theme of the gun haha.
> 
> Are you still selling ak redlines?
> 
> I'm still waiting for a price drop but still hesitating between field tested and minimal wear.
> The difference ingame seems pretty insignificant so I might jump on a field tested one...
> 
> PS: May I add you on steam? haha


I don't have any extras, but I can tell you guys my method as I think I am done using it.

Pretty much F5 the market for "mac 10 heat" and "famas sergeant" and try to buy as close to $2 as you can. Then trade up when you get 10.

3 outcomes:

ak 47 redline = gain $10-15, you pass go.
antique nova = lose $10-15, do not pass go.
Trigon p90 = lose $15-20, go directly to jail.

I've done it like 10 times now and I think made 6 ak's, and 2 of each of the others, so I am about even as far as +/-

Now, as far as field tested, because that seems to be all you can make with the trade up contract there are really 2 types of field tested, one type will look nearly identical to minimal wear, and one type will actually look field tested. However, I sold my rough looking ones for the same $33-37.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You should definitely be getting drops then. How many have you gotten this week? Maybe you hit the limit?


I haven't gotten any drops this week







I think I've put 7-8 hrs in


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I don't have any extras, but I can tell you guys my method as I think I am done using it.
> 
> Pretty much F5 the market for "mac 10 heat" and "famas sergeant" and try to buy as close to $2 as you can. Then trade up when you get 10.
> 
> 3 outcomes:
> 
> ak 47 redline = gain $10-15, you pass go.
> antique nova = lose $10-15, do not pass go.
> Trigon p90 = lose $15-20, go directly to jail.
> 
> I've done it like 10 times now and I think made 6 ak's, and 2 of each of the others, so I am about even as far as +/-
> 
> Now, as far as field tested, because that seems to be all you can make with the trade up contract there are really 2 types of field tested, one type will look nearly identical to minimal wear, and one type will actually look field tested. However, I sold my rough looking ones for the same $33-37.


Nice tips, thanks.

I'll check the ingame appearance of the gun before buying it to make sure I get the good version. haha


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I don't have any extras, but I can tell you guys my method as I think I am done using it.
> 
> Pretty much F5 the market for "mac 10 heat" and "famas sergeant" and try to buy as close to $2 as you can. Then trade up when you get 10.
> 
> 3 outcomes:
> 
> ak 47 redline = gain $10-15, you pass go.
> antique nova = lose $10-15, do not pass go.
> Trigon p90 = lose $15-20, go directly to jail.
> 
> I've done it like 10 times now and I think made 6 ak's, and 2 of each of the others, so I am about even as far as +/-
> 
> Now, as far as field tested, because that seems to be all you can make with the trade up contract there are really 2 types of field tested, one type will look nearly identical to minimal wear, and one type will actually look field tested. However, I sold my rough looking ones for the same $33-37.


hax


----------



## Swag

Someone traded up 10 Nova Antiques for a AWP Asiimov and sold it for $210. I actually thought the trade up contract was useless...


----------



## hamzta09

Can ANY 10 weapons be traded in or only specific?

Is there a list?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Can ANY 10 weapons be traded in or only specific?
> 
> Is there a list?


http://counterstrike.wikia.com/wiki/Trade_Up_Contract

There is no specific list, you just have to check the weapons included within a specific case and see what you need to trade to get item you want.


----------



## hamzta09

Traded in 10 Bizon Cobalt Halftones (0.07 eu a pop) and got a Famas Pulse (0.40 a pop)
Not exactly worth it, but, better looking and more useful for me.


----------



## Swag

Your best bet is to use 10 purples and hope you get the Legendary that is worth a lot more. Like trading up 10 Nova antiques for 1 AWP Asiimov.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Your best bet is to use 10 purples and hope you get the Legendary that is worth a lot more. Like trading up 10 Nova antiques for 1 AWP Asiimov.


But the chance is so slim and Id rather not spend 60 bucks on 10 novas to get something worth half that


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Your best bet is to use 10 purples and hope you get the Legendary that is worth a lot more. Like trading up 10 Nova antiques for 1 AWP Asiimov.
> 
> 
> 
> But the chance is so slim and Id rather not spend 60 bucks on 10 novas to get something worth half that
Click to expand...

I wouldn't do it either. I'm just waiting for cases to go below 50 cents and open a lot of them.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But the chance is so slim and Id rather not spend 60 bucks on 10 novas to get something worth half that


That's a risk you have to take tough. Otherwise orange skins would not be that expensive.
Chances are also not that slim since there's only like 1/2 orange skins in a case.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> That's a risk you have to take tough. Otherwise orange skins would not be that expensive.
> Chances are also not that slim since there's only like 1/2 orange skins in a case.


So you WILL get a Red?
Since theres nothing inbetween classified and covert.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So you WILL get a Red?
> Since theres nothing inbetween classified and covert.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> That's a risk you have to take tough. Otherwise orange skins would not be that expensive.
> Chances are also not that slim since there's only like 1/2 orange skins in a case.


Yeah I was talking about covert rarity in my previous post.
I call them oranges but that is not correct and red is more appropiate.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Yeah I was talking about covert rarity in my previous post.
> I call them oranges but that is not correct and red is more appropiate.


So 100% guarantee to get a red? Or do valve troll us players?

I exchanged 10 p250 splashes and got an AWP BOOM Minimal Wear.
Man I got the worst luck of all lol, i wanted that AK red laminate.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So 100% guarantee to get a red? Or do valve troll us players?
> 
> I exchanged 10 p250 splashes and got an AWP BOOM Minimal Wear.
> Man I got the worst luck of all lol, i wanted that AK red laminate.


Yeah it is guaranteed.

Watch out when you trade, sometimes it is cheaper to buy directly the item you want off the market.


----------



## Rickles

just had my best ace everrrrrrrr.

Here it is, my latest ace featuring a 1v4 clutch and defuse.


----------



## doomlord52

So a friend wanted me to try and level his account (I'm gold 2, he's silver 5). I play 3 rounds: 26:15kd/16:8wl, 23:9kd/16:4wl, and 27:11kd/16:4wl. This was the ranks of the players in the 3rd game. My friend still hasn't ranked. Note that this was in solo.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So a friend wanted me to try and level his account (I'm gold 2, he's silver 5). I play 3 rounds: 26:15kd/16:8wl, 23:9kd/16:4wl, and 27:11kd/16:4wl. This was the ranks of the players in the 3rd game. My friend still hasn't ranked. Note that this was in solo.


Whats the point of boosting? If you can't do well against low ranks to rank up, you aren't going to do well against high ranks and you're just gonna go down again.


----------



## Swag

I agree, I see a lot of eagles who get boosted with their hacker friends and you can easily spot them if they belong in DMG or AK level. I see a lot trying to just get kills instead of playing the bomb too. Randomly running to look for the guy.







And they're being serious too saying that the point of the game is to eliminate the entire team.

Another thing I hate is when you're on CT side, and your site partner decides to rush them all out during their eco and gets blasted in his face losing his gun.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Whats the point of boosting? If you can't do well against low ranks to rank up, you aren't going to do well against high ranks and you're just gonna go down again.


He legitimately plays at a higher level than Silver 5. He just keeps getting absolutely awful teams. I was trying to brute-force through it with a high K/D. Apparently that didn't work.


----------



## Shanenanigans

At that point, you'll have to beat better players in order to rank up. KDR doesn't do much.


----------



## Rickles

Fastest way I have found to level is with the nova (or other pump shotties), you either get a kill or assist on every guy you see, and I think ELO weighs assist pretty heavily.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Fastest way I have found to level is with the nova (or other pump shotties), you either get a kill or assist on every guy you see, and I think ELO weighs assist pretty heavily.


"Fastest way to level" not a phrase I ever thought id hear associated with CS:GO. Soon people will be calling Matchmaking looking for group...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> He legitimately plays at a higher level than Silver 5. He just keeps getting absolutely awful teams. I was trying to brute-force through it with a high K/D. Apparently that didn't work.


Well solo queue is horrible so you'd better try and play with at least a group of 3 to 4 people.

I find that playing with people like-minded is one of the best way to improve, may it be skill wise or mindset wise.
Also, do not be focused too much on K/D (unless you're going really negative... XD), positioning is key in CS, it's not like you're running around the map gunning down the enemy team.
I saw people with high KD checking angles and peeking reaaally badly or simply not playing smart at all.
Aiming is one thing but there is so much more in CS.


----------



## Degree

This sounds like LoL haha


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> This sounds like LoL haha


How do best skill build?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> How do best skill build?


Max M4 first and then Deagle second.

I put a point in flashbangs and nades every now and the where I see fit.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Max M4 first and then Deagle second.
> 
> I put a point in flashbangs and nades every now and the where I see fit.


Build INT. Best build ever.


----------



## Jack Mac

Rush mid and be sure to initiate team fights, the enemy will surely surrender @20.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Max M4 first and then Deagle second.
> 
> I put a point in flashbangs and nades every now and the where I see fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Build INT. Best build ever.
Click to expand...

Why INT? Build HP. People will be shooting at you forever and with the reg in 64 tick, you're practically invincible! Trust me, I've done it. I mean, I am a pro at Counter-Strike: Gate of Operation.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Ranked up to Gold 5. Can't wait till platinum, though.


----------



## ralliartninja

Sorry if this is a stupid question lol. Is the Asus VG248QE 144hz 1ms well worth the upgrade from Acer H236HLbid 60hz 6ms monitor?

I wanted to know if I will actually notice the difference while gaming? I have always just played with 60hz monitors so I have never actually seen one thats 120+ in action .


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question lol. Is the Asus VG248QE 144hz 1ms well worth the upgrade from Acer H236HLbid 60hz 6ms monitor?
> 
> I wanted to know if I will actually notice the difference while gaming? I have always just played with 60hz monitors so I have never actually seen one thats 120+ in action .


I was a sceptic but 144hz 1ms response time is day and night levels of difference. I personally rate the BenQ XL24 series higher but any will do.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I was a sceptic but 144hz 1ms response time is day and night levels of difference. I personally rate the BenQ XL24 series higher but any will do.


I was looking at the BenQ XL24 man the price tags on those are insane, I know the pros use them but jesus how much better are they than the asus lol


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why INT? Build HP. People will be shooting at you forever and with the reg in 64 tick, you're practically invincible! Trust me, I've done it. I mean, I am a pro at Counter-Strike: Gate of Operation.


Oh damn I thought we were playing CS:GOta 2!
My bad wrong game then hahaha


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why INT? Build HP. People will be shooting at you forever and with the reg in 64 tick, you're practically invincible! Trust me, I've done it. I mean, I am a pro at Counter-Strike: Gate of Operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh damn I thought we were playing CS:GOta 2!
> My bad wrong game then hahaha
Click to expand...

Damn, +rep for that. Hahahah!

Also, to the monitor question, I picked up both the Asus and BenQ and I kept the BenQ only because of the aesthetics.







The stand looked nice but the monitor seemed both the same to me. Then again, you're listening to someone who barely sees a difference between 60hz and 120hz....


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Damn, +rep for that. Hahahah!
> 
> Also, to the monitor question, I picked up both the Asus and BenQ and I kept the BenQ only because of the aesthetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stand looked nice but the monitor seemed both the same to me. Then again, you're listening to someone who barely sees a difference between 60hz and 120hz....


From what I hear they both use the same TN panel. But I might be wrong on that lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I was looking at the BenQ XL24 man the price tags on those are insane, I know the pros use them but jesus how much better are they than the asus lol


BenQ XL2420TE and the VG248QE uses the same panel. Different coating, but again same panel.

Slight difference in features, but IMO the Asus is fantastic.

I own the Asus personally, bought it when the Asus came out. The input lag on both monitors are fantastic. The colors on the Asus are not good out of the box though, so you'll need to tweak the colors immediately after you turn it on!


----------



## Swag

Also, remember to set it to 144hz when you get it because it isn't default when you start it up. A lot of customers were complaining that it seemed the same as their 60hz and that was because they didn't have 144hz set up for months. By months, I mean someone actually wasn't using 144hz on their monitor for around 5 months.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> BenQ XL2420TE and the VG248QE uses the same panel. Different coating, but again same panel.
> 
> Slight difference in features, but IMO the Asus is fantastic.
> 
> I own the Asus personally, bought it when the Asus came out. The input lag on both monitors are fantastic. The colors on the Asus are not good out of the box though, so you'll need to tweak the colors immediately after you turn it on!


Sounds good, Yeah i read somewhere you have to mess with the colors. I dont know if it will make a difference since I have some color blindness going on. But I will still fiddle with it anyway. I pulled the trigger on the asus and will pick up from new egg later today.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Sounds good, Yeah i read somewhere you have to mess with the colors. I dont know if it will make a difference since I have some color blindness going on. But I will still fiddle with it anyway. I pulled the trigger on the asus and will pick up from new egg later today.


Buy either one.
I have the benq.

Download strobelight.
Install the 120hz strobelight refreshrate.
Add 121 and 144hz aswell (non-strobed)

Play CSGO at 120hz strobed and you got 0 motionblur and 9999999% clarity.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Buy either one.
> I have the benq.
> 
> Download strobelight.
> Install the 120hz strobelight refreshrate.
> Add 121 and 144hz aswell (non-strobed)
> 
> Play CSGO at 120hz strobed and you got 0 motionblur and 9999999% clarity.


My understanding that strobed backlight causes the screen to be darker. When playing Counter strike I have it in FPS2 preset which is max brightness + Digital Vibrance on max not sure that the removal of motion blur is worth the brightness in CS:GO. Someone whos tried both would be more qualified than myself however.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> My understanding that strobed backlight causes the screen to be darker. When playing Counter strike I have it in FPS2 preset which is max brightness + Digital Vibrance on max not sure that the removal of motion blur is worth the brightness in CS:GO. Someone whos tried both would be more qualified than myself however.


Why are you even using presets?
Use Standard with proper calibration.

Brightness is lower?
Only if you set it lower..

You can still fiddle with brightness in nvcpl/ccc or gamma in the game.

Why would you want digital vibrance on maximum? You got like 3 shades of colors then lol.


----------



## Jack Mac

Lightboost makes your monitor a tad duller but it's totally worth it for the awesome motion clarity. I can't even browse the web without using lightboost now. I recommend starting at 50%LB and working your way down to 30%, which is what I found to be the perfect balance between input lag and motion clarity. This is on a BenQ XL2420T by the way.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why are you even using presets?
> Use Standard with proper calibration.
> 
> Brightness is lower?
> Only if you set it lower..
> 
> You can still fiddle with brightness in nvcpl/ccc or gamma in the game.
> 
> Why would you want digital vibrance on maximum? You got like 3 shades of colors then lol.


Proper calibration for what? Colour accuracy? Or is there a list of settings that is better for playing counterstrike than FPS2 (which if you believe the marketing was designed with source in mind)?

When not in game I use a custom preset which gives reasonable colour reproduction if not a bit washed out and I turn digital vibrance off. I hate how it makes the screen look but after playing with it for a week i have to say combined with a high brightness it really does help things stand out in Counter Strike. I still have to drag films over to my IPS but at least it isn't painful to look at unlike it was out of the box. I dont set my display up for pleasure when playing counter strike, only for a competitive advantage.

Can you set Digital vibrance on a program by program basis?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> (which if you believe the marketing was designed with source in mind)?


Im not gonna bother..


----------



## Swag

I like Counter-Strike.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I like Counter-Strike.


CoD is better ! So 1337 !


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im not gonna bother..


Haha, why not?

Curious then what settings do you use when playing counterstrike?


----------



## Swag

CoD is the best FPS in all of history. HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Suuuuuuuure!

And, best settings are the settings you like. I wonder what goes through people's minds when they think they can be better after using a pro's crosshair settings...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> CoD is the best FPS in all of history. HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Suuuuuuuure!
> 
> And, best settings are the settings you like. I wonder what goes through people's minds when they think they can be better after using a pro's crosshair settings...


People should indeed play with settings they're confortable with before pasting pro gamers .cfg.
Getting everything fine tuned is good, but unlike pro gamers the main bottleneck is "you" (or me or whatever! XD)....


----------



## Swag

The more matches you've won, the harder it is to rank up. Is it the same backwards? Like is it harder to derank as well?


----------



## dmasteR

#CSGO DOUBLEHEADER MATCH ALERT: The CEVO Main division is on display tonight as ENERVATE GAMING takes on The Global Elite at 8 PM CST followed by SENSEi Gaming vs. TEAM4NOT at 9:30 PM CST, both on de_inferno.

Tune in to CEVO-TV tonight and let c0tton and klops show you how it's done on 




I will be playing the SENSEi Gaming vs. TEAM4NOT at 9:30 CENTRAL TIME. That means 30 mins from now!

Tune in if you want to watch my team play!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> #CSGO DOUBLEHEADER MATCH ALERT: The CEVO Main division is on display tonight as ENERVATE GAMING takes on The Global Elite at 8 PM CST followed by SENSEi Gaming vs. TEAM4NOT at 9:30 PM CST, both on de_inferno.
> 
> Tune in to CEVO-TV tonight and let c0tton and klops show you how it's done on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be playing the SENSEi Gaming vs. TEAM4NOT at 9:30 CENTRAL TIME. That means 30 mins from now!
> 
> Tune in if you want to watch my team play!


I will watch your game!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Lightboost makes your monitor a tad duller but it's totally worth it for the awesome motion clarity. I can't even browse the web without using lightboost now. I recommend starting at 50%LB and working your way down to 30%, which is what I found to be the perfect balance between input lag and motion clarity. This is on a BenQ XL2420T by the way.


I don't really notice a difference between the light boost brightness levels in game.

I don't really notice light boost unless I'm doing flick shots, TBH. I play better with it on than off, and don't really find that the input lag doesn't affect cursor feel very noticably


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I don't really notice a difference between the light boost brightness levels in game.
> 
> I don't really notice light boost unless I'm doing flick shots, TBH. I play better with it on than off, and don't really find that the input lag doesn't affect cursor feel very noticably


Wat

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=quebec.jpg&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0
Compare with and without LB.
Without LB you got a hard time following the image and pointing out details.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
Compare with and without LB.

With LB you can clearly see the pupils on the top UFO and follow it no problems, no blur.


----------



## Swag

Well, dmasteR's team won the CEVO match.









Team4Not vs Team Sensei, final score was 16-7 in favor of Team4not.


----------



## ralliartninja

oh my I just installed and downloaded light boost. The difference is insane, I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> CoD is the best FPS in all of history. HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Suuuuuuuure!
> 
> And, best settings are the settings you like. I wonder what goes through people's minds when they think they can be better after using a pro's crosshair settings...


Not strictly speaking true tho is it. Colour blindness aside there will clearly be settings in which it is easier to see things. I do however completely agree that the people who care most about their config are also the worst players as they spend all of their time worrying about how much Anti-Aliasing to use and not playing deathmatch.

However since this is a forum for which discussion is its main purpose it seems like discussing the various pros/cons of setups seems like a fairly valid topic.

Also dmaster what is your teams pings to EU servers and vice versa? Interested to see how the yanks play counterstrike.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> #CSGO DOUBLEHEADER MATCH ALERT: The CEVO Main division is on display tonight as ENERVATE GAMING takes on The Global Elite at 8 PM CST followed by SENSEi Gaming vs. TEAM4NOT at 9:30 PM CST, both on de_inferno.
> 
> Tune in to CEVO-TV tonight and let c0tton and klops show you how it's done on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be playing the SENSEi Gaming vs. TEAM4NOT at 9:30 CENTRAL TIME. That means 30 mins from now!
> 
> Tune in if you want to watch my team play!


Aw damn I wanted to watch it, but got stuck at the interview process at EY


----------



## BreakDown

Hello, ive been playing with friends latley, having much more fun than solo. Anyhow, im here to see if you guys are interested in viewing my demos, to help me and my friends improve. Im gold nova 4 with around 1000h logged in, my friends hover around gold nova, with around 100-200h each. If you are interested in helping me out, what type of demo should i choose?


----------



## Aventadoor

I dont really notice any difference when I play 120hz lightboost vs 144hz


----------



## LDV617

Caught the first half of the game last night dmasteR, you guys were puttin on. That was a very solid first T half ^^ did you guys take the w?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I dont really notice any difference when I play 120hz lightboost vs 144hz


http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=quebec.jpg&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0

http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates

http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates-text

http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates-marquee

http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Caught the first half of the game last night dmasteR, you guys were puttin on. That was a very solid first T half ^^ did you guys take the w?


Thanks!

We ended up winning 16-7. This is the only SS I have. 

Our match was disputed shortly after our win.









EDIT:

We have another match tonight for CEVO, not quite sure if it's being broadcasted though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Hello, ive been playing with friends latley, having much more fun than solo. Anyhow, im here to see if you guys are interested in viewing my demos, to help me and my friends improve. Im gold nova 4 with around 1000h logged in, my friends hover around gold nova, with around 100-200h each. If you are interested in helping me out, what type of demo should i choose?


Should get a demo where you lose. 16-10 losses would be perfect, or something around there. Demos where you win, can help too, but we can get much better information from demos where you lose.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I dont really notice any difference when I play 120hz lightboost vs 144hz


Yeah run those tests that hamztah posted with light boost on and off and you will definitely see a difference lol.


----------



## Aventadoor

I see difference there, but in the heat of battle, I dont really notice it at all. So I just play with it off


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I see difference there, but in the heat of battle, I dont really notice it at all. So I just play with it off


You should notice it.

For instance when you turn around without LB the screen blurs, harder to focus.
Sidestep looking at a wall whilst moving mouse left and right a bit with LB, you can focus on the wall as if its static.
Cant do it without LB.

Same with enemies moving, more clarity.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Finally got paid!









Time to buy some pixels hahaha


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Finally got paid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to buy some pixels hahaha


oO sounds exciting what are you looking to get?


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You should notice it.
> 
> For instance when you turn around without LB the screen blurs, harder to focus.
> Sidestep looking at a wall whilst moving mouse left and right a bit with LB, you can focus on the wall as if its static.
> Cant do it without LB.
> 
> Same with enemies moving, more clarity.


I tried that monitor test and according to it my fps and hertz rate is limited to 45......makes sense as ever since I switched from my old IMB P275 Trinton Tube CRT (160hz), I feel like my reaction time dropped SIGNIFICANTLY.

That a long with the fact that I'm using a 125hz mouse and all of this delay adds up.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wat
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=quebec.jpg&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0
> Compare with and without LB.
> Without LB you got a hard time following the image and pointing out details.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
> Compare with and without LB.
> 
> With LB you can clearly see the pupils on the top UFO and follow it no problems, no blur.


Note the part where I said in game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *GAMEPLAY*
> Fixed the molotov not having the same collision bounds as the rest of the grenades.
> Fixed some grenades allowing visibility through them when they shouldn't and vice versa - this fixes bugs like seeing players through smoke volumes.
> Increased radarvispow from 0.2 to 0.4.
> Fixed icons on the radar not fading out properly when they should have.
> 
> *MISC*
> Fixed frequent connection errors when starting private casual matches with friends on a local server.
> With sv_grenade_trajectory on, the debug overlay boxes now reflect the size of the grenades bounds when they collide and bounce.
> Added an option to the options menu to use raw number keys or weapon binds for selecting players when spectating and voting for maps at round end (spec_usenumberkeys_nobinds, defaults to 1).
> 
> *NETWORK*
> GOTV watch requests for matches with significant number of twitch.tv spectators will always get directed to GOTV relays.
> Added convar host_name_store to indicate whether host name is revealed in queries and GOTV. Host name is always printed in status command output.
> Added convar host_info_show, operators can set it to the following values: 0 to block server info queries; 1 (default) to respond with all details excluding identities; 2 to respond with all available details.
> Added convar host_players_show, operators can set it to the following values: 0 to block server players queries; 1 (default) to respond only with max players and uptime; 2 to respond with all players details.
> Server operators can now list game rules cvars in gamerulescvars.txt file, those cvars when marked as FCVAR_NOTIFY will be included in A2S_RULES response packet to server management software and 3rd party clients. The total size of A2S_RULES response packet must be within approximately 1Kb (MTU). File gamerulescvars.txt.example is provided.
> When a server is running with the -nomaster parameter, it will not register on GMS and will not respond to direct queries.
> 
> *MAPS*
> CS_Downtown: Fixed bug where players could spawn outside of map in Deathmatch
> DE_Favela: Fixed exploits where players could get out of map, various other polish
> DE_Inferno: Fixed exploit where players could see through roof near Bombsite A balcony


Update is out!

*Fixed some grenades allowing visibility through them when they shouldn't and vice versa - this fixes bugs like seeing players through smoke volumes.*
YES??????!!!!! THANKS VOLVO


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> oO sounds exciting what are you looking to get?


Want to buy me an ak redline, I wanted to wait for the price drop at first but I'm getting tired of waiting. haha

Compulsive buy for the win!


----------



## Mwarren

That smoke change is HUGE.

Source had the same problem and it was never fixed IIRC.

Being able to see through smoke was/is stupid.

Now they just need to add bunny hopping to CSGO and it will be complete







.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> That smoke change is HUGE.
> 
> Source had the same problem and it was never fixed IIRC.
> 
> Being able to see through smoke was/is stupid.
> 
> Now they just need to add bunny hopping to CSGO and it will be complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I agree, very glad Valve fixed it completely. It was originally fixed in GO actually, but they broke it during one of the updates. Partially fixed it, and now fully fixed it I hope...

Also, apparently the Sticker Capsule 2 came out lol.

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Sticker%20Capsule%202


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Note the part where I said in game.


Same differences are noted in the game.


----------



## Swag

So, I kind of figured that dmasteR's match would get a lot of problems afterwards. Chat was being blown up by comments about how a player on their team was hacking but when I was viewing it on stream, he seemed legit.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I agree, very glad Valve fixed it completely. It was originally fixed in GO actually, but they broke it during one of the updates. Partially fixed it, and now fully fixed it I hope...
> 
> Also, apparently the Sticker Capsule 2 came out lol.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Sticker%20Capsule%202


Nice smoke change indeed.









Stickers kinda got old though, pretty fast to say the least.
The new ones are pretty dull looking.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Same differences are noted in the game.


but I don't notice them...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> but I don't notice them...


Costanza, you can spot a nickle across the street, but cant notice the lack of blur? lmao.


----------



## fartman

so LDLC or Navi?


----------



## Swag

Anyone experiencing problems with 4.0+ var recently? Just played 2 MM Competitives and both games I had <50 ping and 4.0 var.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> so LDLC or Navi?


Na'Vi when it matters, random online game can go 50/50 though.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone experiencing problems with 4.0+ var recently? Just played 2 MM Competitives and both games I had <50 ping and 4.0 var.


MM servers have been dog since the previous patch (operation phoenix). I get around 100 ping every matchmaking game and i have 60MB fiber. Where are the Europe servers, Swaziland?


----------



## kiznilian

Ya my ping is really bad now a days. I thought it was my internet, but guess not. I'm in Cleveland though so I know I'm kind of far off.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I absolutely cannot get over how hilarious these stickers are, mainly this one.
http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Sticker%20|%20Let%27s%20Roll-oll%20%28Holo%29

Also, all the previous talk about lightboost made me realize I should fix the buttons on my monitor to get better visibility in game. Ended up finding a bunch of Gamma presets and went with the brightest one, and I also turned up the brightness quite a bit.

Aztec is no longer a nightmare for me.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I absolutely cannot get over how hilarious these stickers are, mainly this one.
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Sticker%20|%20Let%27s%20Roll-oll%20%28Holo%29
> 
> Also, all the previous talk about lightboost made me realize I should fix the buttons on my monitor to get better visibility in game. Ended up finding a bunch of Gamma presets and went with the brightest one, and I also turned up the brightness quite a bit.
> 
> Aztec is no longer a nightmare for me.


Ha! I thought it was only my PC that done this







Genius.


----------



## Aventadoor

I just bought Steelseries 9H cause it was 50%, but omg... the sound is so bad, and the volume is really low, even at everything set to max... Barely hear people running


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I just bought Steelseries 9H cause it was 50%, but omg... the sound is so bad, and the volume is really low, even at everything set to max... Barely hear people running


Damn...

For the same price, you could have gotten a pair of Siberia V2s, and I can at least guarantee that this headset can get REALLY loud if need be.


----------



## Aventadoor

They was like 20 bucks cheaper then the Sibera!







lol
But then im used to headphones at a much higher price range, so obviously I will never be 100% satisfied, but yeah...
Sound was so muffled


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> They was like 20 bucks cheaper then the Sibera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> But then im used to headphones at a much higher price range, so obviously I will never be 100% satisfied, but yeah...
> Sound was so muffled


Steelseries products seems to be quite average quality wise nowadays.
I used to like this brand but not so much now lol.
The Siberia Elite is sooo overpriced for instance.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Damn...
> 
> For the same price, you could have gotten a pair of Siberia V2s, and I can at least guarantee that this headset can get REALLY loud if need be.


With garbage sound...

why are people insisting on buying garbage products that produce nothing but garbage?
Logitech: Muffled Bassy, insists on "Virtual Surround", sounds like any pair of 2 dollar headphones from anywhere without the garbage software.
Steelseries: Muffled Bassy, bad sound, overdone high freqs.
Qpad: Same as above, but better midrange and a bit more subtle highfreq. Doesnt rape your ears.
Beats: Eh
Razer.....................

Buy a brand thats been doing Sound for decades...
Sennheiser and a modmic.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Buy yourself a quality set of headphones and a cheap USB desktop mic. Headsets are usually overpriced because of all the endorsements, nice packaging and LED lights.


----------



## Swag

Headphones with a large soundstage is what you need. Don't just buy any quality one, try to get one with a large soundstage for the main reason to be able to determine distance of footsteps.

Large soundstage = difference in sound of footsteps 5 meters away from you and 10 meters away from you in the game.

Small soundstage = same sound of footsteps for both distances (5 meters and 10 meters away from you in game)


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah I know, but I hate having a desktop mic, much much rather have it on my headphones.
I'd buy Modmic if they had the latest version in stock, but they dont.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Steelseries products seems to be quite average quality wise nowadays.
> I used to like this brand but not so much now lol.
> The Siberia Elite is sooo overpriced for instance.


Don't hate me but my buddy has a Razer headset and for the price I was pretty blown away by how good they sounded.... This is coming from a guy with multiple pairs of AKG's and Sennheiser headphones. I would not hesitate to recommend Razer's current line up of headsets over Steel Series, Turtle Beach, Logitech, etc any day.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yeah I know, but I hate having a desktop mic, much much rather have it on my headphones.
> I'd buy Modmic if they had the latest version in stock, but they dont.


There's still the cheap zalman clip, if you don't mind the lesser quality. lol
It is sounding ok if you have a soundcard I guess.


----------



## doomlord52

Any tips to boost FPS? I'm asking for a friend - he plays on a low-end laptop with a GT610 or 620 (and i5), and at native res (1366x768) he's only getting around 40fps on the lowest settings. I remember back with CSS you could drop a lot of settings below the lowest settings through editing .cfg files, but I haven't found anything like that for GO.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> There's still the cheap zalman clip, if you don't mind the lesser quality. lol
> It is sounding ok if you have a soundcard I guess.


I have a sennheiser mic sellotaped to my Fostex TH900s, Not great for gaming but good enough.

Audio Technica AD700s, best CS headphones going.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Don't hate me but my buddy has a Razer headset and for the price I was pretty blown away by how good they sounded.... This is coming from a guy with multiple pairs of AKG's and Sennheiser headphones. I would not hesitate to recommend Razer's current line up of headsets over Steel Series, Turtle Beach, Logitech, etc any day.


Yeah I recon that Razer headphones / headsets do sound good!
I had a pair of Razer Orca and for their price, they were quite nice and fun.
However I find Razer products to be quite fragile and a bit too flashy for my taste lol.

As for headphones, I can't wait to try out a pair HD598!
My current HD449 are good enough but the soundstage could be better.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Headphones with a large soundstage is what you need. Don't just buy any quality one, try to get one with a large soundstage for the main reason to be able to determine distance of footsteps.
> 
> Large soundstage = difference in sound of footsteps 5 meters away from you and 10 meters away from you in the game.
> 
> Small soundstage = same sound of footsteps for both distances (5 meters and 10 meters away from you in game)


Soundstage does not mean this mate. Soundstage can refer to the position or the "size" of a sound , but not to it's volume.

And a speaker or headphone cannot modify what is inputed , so changing headphones would not solve the problem you're mentioning.

You must have the sound enhancments thingy turned on because that sound like some huge compression or a brickwall limiter making everything sound at the same volume (like nowadays pop music for instance).

Sound in CS is bad and there's really nothing to be done unless they make an effort in the future.

Make sure you hear all the sound settings in the game (headphones, 2 speakers, etc) and use the one you like the most.
headphones for instance is much narrower than 2 speakers for instance, so it can be good if you want to hear more, but have less information from where.

I hope I made sense with all this talk hahaha


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Got my redline !









It's field tested but looks like Minimal Wear!

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/inventory/

Next purchase:

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Glock-18%20%7C%20Fade%20%28Factory%20New%29

+

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Sticker%20%7C%20Welcome%20to%20the%20Clutch

Will fit the glock perfectly haha


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yeah I know, but I hate having a desktop mic, much much rather have it on my headphones.
> I'd buy Modmic if they had the latest version in stock, but they dont.


I was going to get a modmic but they were out of stock when I went to order. Ended up buying a used Labtec LVA-7330 off of ebay for 6 bucks and attaching it to my headphones with double sided tape. Works just as good as the modmic imho and it's much cheaper. It doesn't look quite as clean but it doesn't look bad either. Sound is fine. Never had any complaints lol.

Looks like this seller has a few of them and is selling them for $11.99 shipped http://www.ebay.com/itm/261406141806


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Damn...
> 
> For the same price, you could have gotten a pair of Siberia V2s, and I can at least guarantee that this headset can get REALLY loud if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> With garbage sound...
> 
> why are people insisting on buying garbage products that produce nothing but garbage?
Click to expand...

It's simply the fact that if you have a pair of good headphones, and that's all you use for a month at the very least, everything else of lower quality just sounds bad.

I've been using a Siberia V2 for about a year now, and it's the best headset I've owned. I like how good my music sounds and same with the game, so I'm happy.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's simply the fact that if you have a pair of good headphones, and that's all you use for a month at the very least, everything else of lower quality just sounds bad.
> 
> I've been using a Siberia V2 for about a year now, and it's the best headset I've owned. I like how good my music sounds and same with the game, so I'm happy.


Then you try actual quality that >>>>>> siberia for the same pricing..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's simply the fact that if you have a pair of good headphones, and that's all you use for a month at the very least, everything else of lower quality just sounds bad.
> 
> I've been using a Siberia V2 for about a year now, and it's the best headset I've owned. I like how good my music sounds and same with the game, so I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you try actual quality that >>>>>> siberia for the same pricing..
Click to expand...

The Siberias were a gift, so I doubt I could get a pair of decent headphones for $0.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The Siberias were a gift, so I doubt I could get a pair of decent headphones for $0.


That's quite a good price indeed. haha

I remember that I had Siberia V1 at some point maybe five years ago... Nostalgia xD


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> That's quite a good price indeed. haha
> 
> I remember that I had Siberia V1 at some point maybe five years ago... Nostalgia xD


I also had a pair of the Original Siberia's. Before they were even owned by SteelSeries, back when they were named Icemat!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The Siberias were a gift, so I doubt I could get a pair of decent headphones for $0.


That's a very good deal









Two more weeks before EMS ONE KATOWICE 2014 for $250,000 dollars. Who's excited?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I also had a pair of the Original Siberia's. Before they were even owned by SteelSeries, back when they were named Icemat!
> That's a very good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more weeks before EMS ONE KATOWICE 2014 for $250,000 dollars. Who's excited?


Oh damn yeah I remember Icemat now. Haha
Such a long time ago... I miss CS1.6.


----------



## ralliartninja

I actually like my Siberia V2 lol I bought it for $35 brand new. Best set I have owned so far, I guess when they take a crap I will be looking for other options but right now I am really happy with them. I can hear stuff that some people cant hear like bomb defuse or foot steps and such. Maybe its the sound car that helps? or maybe some of the people on my team has crappy head sets lol.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I actually like my Siberia V2 lol I bought it for $35 brand new. Best set I have owned so far, I guess when they take a crap I will be looking for other options but right now I am really happy with them. I can hear stuff that some people cant hear like bomb defuse or foot steps and such. Maybe its the sound car that helps? or maybe some of the people on my team has crappy head sets lol.


The soundcard does help a lot when it comes to positioning with surround enabled.
For CS the soundstage is imo the most important thing to look at when searching for headphones.
I don't remember but I think the Siberia is good in that regards.


----------



## Mwarren

Anyone want to get some games going on tonight?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Anyone want to get some games going on tonight?


Might play tonight with some friends.

Steam id: ninjo_o / nickname: Strider H.


----------



## zemco999

I won 3 games tonight!







Need one more to be ranked.

I also have a lot of StatTracks now...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ralliartninja

Hey anyone know how to turn down the In game voice receive volume?? Its louder than my game sound so if someones talking i cant really hear. This only started happening after last update.

Anywho feel free to add me if yall want to play tonight Steam id: Gaspipedreamer Nickname: Ninja Jay


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Hey anyone know how to turn down the In game voice receive volume?? Its louder than my game sound so if someones talking i cant really hear. This only started happening after last update.
> 
> Anywho feel free to add me if yall want to play tonight Steam id: Gaspipedreamer Nickname: Ninja Jay


voice_scale


----------



## Rickles

There is also an option in steam settings that will change it globally.


----------



## killeraxemannic

So this is really strange but I have a laptop that has SLI video cards and I was getting awful stuttering issues in CS GO. After looking on the forums etc I tried one fix and that was to set your favorite window to library in steam instead of store. I have no idea why but this fixed it. I did some testing and it seems if you have the steam store window open in the background when you are running SLI there is some kind of strange bug that causes stuttering due to the refresh of the store page and the steam game overlay. Just wanted to make everyone aware. Hopefully this helps someone.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> There is also an option in steam settings that will change it globally.


Uh no.
Thats only for steamchat.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> There is also an option in steam settings that will change it globally.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh no.
> Thats only for steamchat.
Click to expand...

Actually, he's right.

When you open up the Mic setup window from the audio settings. Steam Mic Settings pops up in the overlay, so it is linked to CSGO.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Actually, he's right.
> 
> When you open up the Mic setup window from the audio settings. Steam Mic Settings pops up in the overlay, so it is linked to CSGO.


No it isnt.

I have mine at the lowest, yet the ingame voice is maxed out at voice_scale 1.0

Lowering the settings for mic in steam settings only affects chat.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Got my glock fade yesterday.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No it isnt.
> 
> I have mine at the lowest, yet the ingame voice is maxed out at voice_scale 1.0
> 
> Lowering the settings for mic in steam settings only affects chat.


Yeah same here I set mine at the lowest setting for the steam settings and the voice is crazy loud. I will try fiddling around with the voice scale


----------



## zemco999

If anyone plays with someone with the steam name Mastercoin, good luck to you. He didn't play too poorly when he was not trolling.


----------



## Swag

Played a PUG with dmasteR's CEVO teammates devo and situAZN.







Hahaha!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Played a PUG with dmasteR's CEVO teammates devo and *situAZN*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!


Best. Name. Ever.


----------



## DizzlePro

just had a intense game



i have alot more fun when i play with higher ranks compared to playing with guys that are my rank


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Played a PUG with dmasteR's CEVO teammates devo and *situAZN*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> Best. Name. Ever.
Click to expand...

I got carried by devo.... So good.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> just had a intense game
> 
> IMG
> 
> i have alot more fun when i play with higher ranks compared to playing with guys that are my rank


Yeah it's so much better, a friend and I played against global elites and won 16-0. I was surprised tbh.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Can't...breath...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Shanenanigans

When semmler said it, he said, "Friberg is master of the banana". Hilarious.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Hilariously terrible rounds I've played recently:


----------



## Swag

Currently in a game that's hacker vs hacker. I don't do anything but sit in spawn because it maximizes my life length....


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Currently in a game that's hacker vs hacker. I don't do anything but sit in spawn because it maximizes my life length....


Had a fun first game on Thunder. Basically me and my mates are all SMFC and we got queued against another 5 stack who were all tagged up. 2 were 83 mil accounts who were both blatently cheating just hardcore prefiring while walking round corners while bullets already dinking you through the wall. We manage to get the game to 15:14 in our favour at which point the most blatent cheater leaves and we win the game 16:14. Now when the game ends we see that the 1 cheater left is SMFC (guessing the more blatent cheater who left was Global Elite) while the 3 other players were double AK. We obviously reported the 2 cheaters but we also reported the other 3 guys for clearly getting/paying to be boosted by cheaters. Is this something you can be banned for? Has valve said anything about it? Doesn't seem like something over watch could pick up on









tl;dr: can you be banned for getting boosted by a hacker?


----------



## Swag

I honestly don't know their intricate system of banning. I'm kind of scared though. The biggest hackers were normal Eagles on my team while I was LEM and I did decent I guess, middle fragged. Now, I'm paranoid that I might get banned because I did decent while on a team of hackers.









I have quite a few skins and a knife so I'm really scared that I might get banned. Am I being too paranoid or is this thinking rational?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I honestly don't know their intricate system of banning. I'm kind of scared though. The biggest hackers were normal Eagles on my team while I was LEM and I did decent I guess, middle fragged. Now, I'm paranoid that I might get banned because I did decent while on a team of hackers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few skins and a knife so I'm really scared that I might get banned. Am I being too paranoid or is this thinking rational?


First of all, valve checks the clients, not the team as a whole. So basically, this gives free reign to boosters who will boost "legit" accounts while they wallhack and such but only lose 1 account in the process. Also, overwatch looks at 1 client at a time. If you were reported ( you'd have to be reported a lot to get to overwatch in the first place ), Overwatch will probably see that you aren't hacking.

Also, a VAC/Overwatch ban will not result in a trade ban. You can just as easily move all your stuff to another account.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I honestly don't know their intricate system of banning. I'm kind of scared though. The biggest hackers were normal Eagles on my team while I was LEM and I did decent I guess, middle fragged. Now, I'm paranoid that I might get banned because I did decent while on a team of hackers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few skins and a knife so I'm really scared that I might get banned. Am I being too paranoid or is this thinking rational?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, valve checks the clients, not the team as a whole. So basically, this gives free reign to boosters who will boost "legit" accounts while they wallhack and such but only lose 1 account in the process. Also, overwatch looks at 1 client at a time. If you were reported ( you'd have to be reported a lot to get to overwatch in the first place ), Overwatch will probably see that you aren't hacking.
> 
> Also, a VAC/Overwatch ban will not result in a trade ban. You can just as easily move all your stuff to another account.
Click to expand...

I'm keeping my stuff on the account.







Well, since I'm clean, I better be treated as clean. ^___^ It's not like a I'm good every game anyway... I never top-frag. I always just do middle.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> First of all, valve checks the clients, not the team as a whole. So basically, this gives free reign to boosters who will boost "legit" accounts while they wallhack and such but only lose 1 account in the process. Also, overwatch looks at 1 client at a time. If you were reported ( you'd have to be reported a lot to get to overwatch in the first place ), Overwatch will probably see that you aren't hacking.
> 
> Also, a VAC/Overwatch ban will not result in a trade ban. You can just as easily move all your stuff to another account.


This was my belief as well, seems like a massive oversight. Especially as you can clearly see in the chat that they are with each other.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> This was my belief as well, seems like a massive oversight. Especially as you can clearly see in the chat that they are with each other.


Well, not really. We use Teamspeak all the time and we rarely use chat in-game.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, not really. We use Teamspeak all the time and we rarely use chat in-game.


But are you a 5 stack of cheaters? Im suggesting in this game they are clearly admitting to being boosted.


----------



## Rickles

Two things I really don't get in matchmaking:

1. Boosting
2. Smurfing

1. If you get boosted you will eventually fall down to where you belong, which since you have only been carried and probably haven't developed good habits is probably below where you would be if you learned on your own.

2. If you are sick of playing against hackers play in altpug, ESEA, etc. even games when I play really good if they are super one sided I get bored. If you are playing to get more drops because you already got your 4 on your main account I can kind of understand.

I played with a kid the other day that had 3 vac bans on his account and he was denying that he was cheating and he was crouch peeking corners. We made fun of him for it and apparently the guy he watches that streams crouch peeks quite often. I see people duck walking all the time and it makes me cringe.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I played with a kid the other day that had 3 vac bans on his account and he was denying that he was cheating and he was crouch peeking corners. We made fun of him for it and apparently the guy he watches that streams crouch peeks quite often. I see people duck walking all the time and it makes me cringe.


This reminds me of yesterday. I was playing casual and the top guy on CTs was aiming at enemies around the corner, mostly while crouching with an M4A1-S.

Went to his profile and he had 3 vac bans on record. The last one was 29 days ago.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This reminds me of yesterday. I was playing casual and the top guy on CTs was aiming at enemies around the corner, mostly while crouching with an M4A1-S.
> 
> Went to his profile and he had 3 vac bans on record. The last one was 29 days ago.


My guess was that he (the one in my game) was walling, there is just no reason that a decent player would do that. The guy in my game was like 18-5 at one point on T side of inferno, that just doesn't happen.


----------



## zemco999

Has anyone ever heard of a grenade clutch here? Was playing yesterday, and last person was in pit on Dust 2, I was on A with my awp. DID NOT leave my sight off of pit. I see a grenade go off on my left (his right) side of the pit, and 20 seconds later the bomb was planted B. The grenade blast did not cover him leaving, I didn't look away, does anyone have an explanation for it? Is there a way I can go back and look at the footage?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a grenade clutch here? Was playing yesterday, and last person was in pit on Dust 2, I was on A with my awp. DID NOT leave my sight off of pit. I see a grenade go off on my left (his right) side of the pit, and 20 seconds later the bomb was planted B. The grenade blast did not cover him leaving, I didn't look away, does anyone have an explanation for it? Is there a way I can go back and look at the footage?


Just download the demo from your previous matches. All MM's are recorded.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a grenade clutch here? Was playing yesterday, and last person was in pit on Dust 2, I was on A with my awp. DID NOT leave my sight off of pit. I see a grenade go off on my left (his right) side of the pit, and 20 seconds later the bomb was planted B. The grenade blast did not cover him leaving, I didn't look away, does anyone have an explanation for it? Is there a way I can go back and look at the footage?


It'd be awesome if you can get a 3k with a nade.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It'd be awesome if you can get a 3k with a nade.


Just got a 4 man spraydown with a negev, so upset it was on a pracc server and they wouldnt give me gotv


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It'd be awesome if you can get a 3k with a nade.


Back in early beta of CS:GO, HE Grenades would do 500+ damage. I did a 5K during a scrim on Train with a HE.


----------



## b0z0

Curious how someone with a vac ban 7 days ago can still play in esea....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Curious how someone with a vac ban 7 days ago can still play in esea....


VAC Bans can come from many games.

ESEA only bans players for cheating if they're caught via client anyways. The only reason you couldn't play on ESEA with a VAC'd account is if you tried to enter that ID AFTER it's been VAC'd. If the ID is already registered on ESEA, and you get VAC'd 2 months later, you're still allowed to play on ESEA.

There's a few pro players with VAC'd accounts. Swag from complexity is a perfect example.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960284752


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> VAC Bans can come from many games.
> 
> ESEA only bans players for cheating if they're caught via client anyways. The only reason you couldn't play on ESEA with a VAC'd account is if you tried to enter that ID AFTER it's been VAC'd. If the ID is already registered on ESEA, and you get VAC'd 2 months later, you're still allowed to play on ESEA.
> 
> There's a few pro players with VAC'd accounts. Swag from complexity is a perfect example.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960284752


Yanks cheating on lan, swag back when he was young,


----------



## Sikkamore

Do I seriously need to repost the nade stack ace on Nuke that a team mate had earlier in the year? Lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I have no idea what the hell I should classify this as. This game took place on cache.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Warmup, everything is fine. No one looks the least bit suspicious of cheating. Then throughout the entire first half it was everyone on my team hackusating the top player (CT) you see here. I didn't think he was cheating until he started coming to B, which is generally my goto bombsite to protect.

Consistent headshots with the AK without even stopping once, and this was as soon as he came to the site. Next incident is my in the vents, the vent was already broken a long time ago and as I jumped into it I got instant killed by a USP before I could even see the other end of the vent, which is where he was.

After all that non-sense I found out that he had about 1.4k hours on CSGO and only 4.1 hours of CSS. Maybe this is a dumb comparison but Dmaster has almost double the amount of time this guy has put into the game plus he has the same about of time spent on CSS as this guy does with just CSGO, and I'm pretty sure most of us here have atleast played with or against Dmaster once.

Anyhow...Half time came and it was 11-4. We were pretty much screwed, or so we though. On the first round of the second half, the "suspect" (I'm still uncertain if he is really a hacker or not) was AFK. From then on, the game was much easier. It was like playing against a team of Nova 1s and 2s. From then on, the "suspect" died every other round and would rarely get a kill.

On top of that, my top teammate did much better aswell...almost too well...every round it was either a 3k or 4k from him, and almost everytime it was a headshot. In the last half, he barely had 10 kills, but look at his score as the game ended.

Was anyone really hacking? I dunno, but somehow I feel as if it was all staged. Maybe I'm just confused right now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Yanks cheating on lan, swag back when he was young,


That video is actually staged lol.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Yanks cheating on lan, swag back when he was young,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video is actually staged lol.
Click to expand...

I thought so too lol.

I know it's an old as hell video but that computer they threw out looked even older. No way it was a 2k PC.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That video is actually staged lol.


Yeah... that kinda stuff can get you thrown in jail. It had to be fake.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Cringeworthy rounds of the day:


----------



## Swag

I really want to know why there are so many idiots in this game in the high rank...

Just finished the most frustrating game I've ever played. All our ranks LEM or SMFC. Nuke, we got 11 rounds on CT. What happens, one of our guys went 8 - 27. I mean, a bot could do better... A bot Elmer or a Bot Walt. Had a mic, didn't use it for calls. Just used to to shout out every time they died.


----------



## ralliartninja

Might be a dumb question but how do I pull videos from MM games? Or do I just have to record my self? Never actually tried this before so I dont really know the process lol/


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Might be a dumb question but how do I pull videos from MM games? Or do I just have to record my self? Never actually tried this before so I dont really know the process lol/


[

Open CS, go to watch then click my games then right click on the game and select download, once its downloaded it will appear in the downloaded tab, right click on it there and select watch.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone ever bet on CS:GO Lounge? About to try it for the LGB vs mousesports match.









I'll let you know the results


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone ever bet on CS:GO Lounge? About to try it for the LGB vs mousesports match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know the results


How does it work? Do you get better skins?


----------



## Swag

How CS:GO Lounge works.

You bet certain skins on a team and you win some back.

Let's say the team is NiP vs Titan.

NiP is favored to win 66% vs 34%. You bet on Titan. Final match result is that Titan wins. Your bet value of $20 is immediately doubled to $40 and about an extra $5 because Titan was 30% less prospected to win.

In addition to that, you must add a CSGO Lounge bot (there is a special bot for it and don't get scammed by someone pretending to be a bot) and trade the CSGO Lounge bot to give your items to them. Once you give the skins to them, your bet is finalized. Once the bet is finalized and you win the bet, you will get a win link on your CSGO lounge to claim your prizes!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How CS:GO Lounge works.
> 
> You bet certain skins on a team and you win some back.
> 
> Let's say the team is NiP vs Titan.
> 
> NiP is favored to win 66% vs 34%. You bet on Titan. Final match result is that Titan wins. Your bet value of $20 is immediately doubled to $40 and about an extra $5 because Titan was 30% less prospected to win.
> 
> In addition to that, you must add a CSGO Lounge bot (there is a special bot for it and don't get scammed by someone pretending to be a bot) and trade the CSGO Lounge bot to give your items to them. Once you give the skins to them, your bet is finalized. Once the bet is finalized and you win the bet, you will get a win link on your CSGO lounge to claim your prizes!


They no longer use a bot to add you.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How CS:GO Lounge works.
> 
> You bet certain skins on a team and you win some back.
> 
> Let's say the team is NiP vs Titan.
> 
> NiP is favored to win 66% vs 34%. You bet on Titan. Final match result is that Titan wins. Your bet value of $20 is immediately doubled to $40 and about an extra $5 because Titan was 30% less prospected to win.
> 
> In addition to that, you must add a CSGO Lounge bot (there is a special bot for it and don't get scammed by someone pretending to be a bot) and trade the CSGO Lounge bot to give your items to them. Once you give the skins to them, your bet is finalized. Once the bet is finalized and you win the bet, you will get a win link on your CSGO lounge to claim your prizes!
> 
> 
> 
> They no longer use a bot to add you.
Click to expand...

What do they use now? Last time I used it was in the DH Invitational and they used a bot at that time. Haha.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How CS:GO Lounge works.
> 
> You bet certain skins on a team and you win some back.
> 
> Let's say the team is NiP vs Titan.
> 
> NiP is favored to win 66% vs 34%. You bet on Titan. Final match result is that Titan wins. Your bet value of $20 is immediately doubled to $40 and about an extra $5 because Titan was 30% less prospected to win.
> 
> In addition to that, you must add a CSGO Lounge bot (there is a special bot for it and don't get scammed by someone pretending to be a bot) and trade the CSGO Lounge bot to give your items to them. Once you give the skins to them, your bet is finalized. Once the bet is finalized and you win the bet, you will get a win link on your CSGO lounge to claim your prizes!
> 
> 
> 
> They no longer use a bot to add you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do they use now? Last time I used it was in the DH Invitational and they used a bot at that time. Haha.
Click to expand...

Afaik, they still use a bot, but instead of it adding you it just sends you a trade offer and you can accept it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Afaik, they still use a bot, but instead of it adding you it just sends you a trade offer and you can accept it.


Ya, thats what I meant. You just get trade offers now, so you don't need to add the bot. Way more stream lined, and no more need to wait.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have no idea what the hell I should classify this as. This game took place on cache.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmup, everything is fine. No one looks the least bit suspicious of cheating. Then throughout the entire first half it was everyone on my team hackusating the top player (CT) you see here. I didn't think he was cheating until he started coming to B, which is generally my goto bombsite to protect.
> 
> Consistent headshots with the AK without even stopping once, and this was as soon as he came to the site. Next incident is my in the vents, the vent was already broken a long time ago and as I jumped into it I got instant killed by a USP before I could even see the other end of the vent, which is where he was.
> 
> After all that non-sense I found out that he had about 1.4k hours on CSGO and only 4.1 hours of CSS. Maybe this is a dumb comparison but Dmaster has almost double the amount of time this guy has put into the game plus he has the same about of time spent on CSS as this guy does with just CSGO, and I'm pretty sure most of us here have atleast played with or against Dmaster once.
> 
> Anyhow...Half time came and it was 11-4. We were pretty much screwed, or so we though. On the first round of the second half, the "suspect" (I'm still uncertain if he is really a hacker or not) was AFK. From then on, the game was much easier. It was like playing against a team of Nova 1s and 2s. From then on, the "suspect" died every other round and would rarely get a kill.
> 
> On top of that, my top teammate did much better aswell...almost too well...every round it was either a 3k or 4k from him, and almost everytime it was a headshot. In the last half, he barely had 10 kills, but look at his score as the game ended.
> 
> Was anyone really hacking? I dunno, but somehow I feel as if it was all staged. Maybe I'm just confused right now.


I had a very similar game while playing with a friend on Cache.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Guy on the enemy team was going around one shotting everybody with an AK. Around corners, while running, peaking, all of it. We accused him of hacking and even reported him midway through the game. He didn't help knowing he only had ~40 hours in the game and none for any previous CS game.

After that things changed though. Now I was the one doing it. I even clutched a few 1v3 and 1v4's. It's cemented my feeling that sometimes, in Valve's Match Making, the game literally 'favours' some guns/people over others. Literally, gives others better hit reg or bigger hit boxes. It's something I've noticed for a long time and hearing your experience really just cements it further.

I felt invincible lol at the end I just started merrily running around and just tapping my mouse near their heads. Strafe through a door way.... BAM....Headshot... Run around the corner... BAM.... Headshot....


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really want to know why there are so many idiots in this game in the high rank...
> 
> Just finished the most frustrating game I've ever played. All our ranks LEM or SMFC. Nuke, we got 11 rounds on CT. What happens, one of our guys went 8 - 27. I mean, a bot could do better... A bot Elmer or a Bot Walt. Had a mic, didn't use it for calls. Just used to to shout out every time they died.


I went in one game on MM where my entire team decided every round to see if they could peek the awp and kill it every round. I think we won one round.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really want to know why there are so many idiots in this game in the high rank...
> 
> Just finished the most frustrating game I've ever played. All our ranks LEM or SMFC. Nuke, we got 11 rounds on CT. What happens, one of our guys went 8 - 27. I mean, a bot could do better... A bot Elmer or a Bot Walt. Had a mic, didn't use it for calls. Just used to to shout out every time they died.
> 
> 
> 
> I went in one game on MM where my entire team decided every round to see if they could peek the awp and kill it every round. I think we won one round.
Click to expand...

That sounds bad too...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really want to know why there are so many idiots in this game in the high rank...
> 
> Just finished the most frustrating game I've ever played. All our ranks LEM or SMFC. Nuke, we got 11 rounds on CT. What happens, one of our guys went 8 - 27. I mean, a bot could do better... A bot Elmer or a Bot Walt. Had a mic, didn't use it for calls. Just used to to shout out every time they died.
> 
> 
> 
> I went in one game on MM where my entire team decided every round to see if they could peek the awp and kill it every round. I think we won one round.
Click to expand...

Even better scenario.

It's 5 or 4 vs 1 with an awp and we have the bomb planted. Everyone goes searching for the awper one by one and eventually they all get killed.

Then in most cases he also makes it to the bombsite in time to kill me and defuse.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Even better scenario.
> 
> It's 5 or 4 vs 1 with an awp and we have the bomb planted. Everyone goes searching for the awper one by one and eventually they all get killed.
> 
> Then in most cases he also makes it to the bombsite in time to kill me and defuse.


I just played a game on Valve MM on Mirage where every single time the enemy team went for A site, everyone on A site immediately died, and after stacking 3 A, this was basically GG for me and the guy at window.

I think I might just play ESEA forever. I have solo queued and queued with one other person at least 7 times now and not one time has a team I've been on been able to hold the site that I'm not at.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I just played a game on Valve MM on Mirage where every single time the enemy team went for A site, everyone on A site immediately died, and after stacking 3 A, this was basically GG for me and the guy at window.
> 
> I think I might just play ESEA forever. I have solo queued and queued with one other person at least 7 times now and not one time has a team I've been on been able to hold the site that I'm not at.


Lol, that's odd. When my team plays Mirage, we usually play 1 pushed up cat and me at window with 3 at A. Usually, the b apartments are smoked out and someone or the other makes noise so we can call appropriately. It's much easier to retake B from ktichen/cat.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol, that's odd. When my team plays Mirage, we usually play 1 pushed up cat and me at window with 3 at A. Usually, the b apartments are smoked out and someone or the other makes noise so we can call appropriately. It's much easier to retake B from ktichen/cat.


Well, when you match with people who can't hold A, naturally you stack 3 of them at A, then just realize it's GG when 3 can't hold A at all.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I had a very similar game while playing with a friend on Cache.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on the enemy team was going around one shotting everybody with an AK. Around corners, while running, peaking, all of it. We accused him of hacking and even reported him midway through the game. He didn't help knowing he only had ~40 hours in the game and none for any previous CS game.
> 
> After that things changed though. Now I was the one doing it. I even clutched a few 1v3 and 1v4's. It's cemented my feeling that sometimes, in Valve's Match Making, the game literally 'favours' some guns/people over others. Literally, gives others better hit reg or bigger hit boxes. It's something I've noticed for a long time and hearing your experience really just cements it further.
> 
> I felt invincible lol at the end I just started merrily running around and just tapping my mouse near their heads. Strafe through a door way.... BAM....Headshot... Run around the corner... BAM.... Headshot....


CS is very luck based you have to remember once you reach a certain point and I've had crazy crazy games/rounds/shots as well in the older CS games and it was attributed all to luck.

I'll never forget the one match where I 1 deaged 4 people in the face long range (long A) on D2 on an eco and got kick/banned after the 4th 1 deag which was from t cross mid at long a all the way to ct side double doors......even my own team questioned if it was legit.

It's also why a lot of the top teams and players can get aced by unknown players and the top teams players can bottom frag or close to it in ESEA. I've seen top players play poorly as well in pugs.

CS isn't a game like SC2 where pretty much everything is static and aim is unimportant. Any game that involves aim/luck/recoil and a ton of variables such as where the player can be and where getting killed once and you're out so to speak (until the next round) is going to involve a lot of luck.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol, that's odd. When my team plays Mirage, we usually play 1 pushed up cat and me at window with 3 at A. Usually, the b apartments are smoked out and someone or the other makes noise so we can call appropriately. It's much easier to retake B from ktichen/cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when you match with people who can't hold A, naturally you stack 3 of them at A, then just realize it's GG when 3 can't hold A at all.
Click to expand...

I agree. If you play at a high rank, most people stop doing strats when they realize they can exploit one of your sites when they're T side. CS:GO is the perfect example of "A chain is only as strong as its weakest link". When you have a site that can't be held even after having 3 people to defend it, you're left with only 2 options. Admitting you lost because they probably died in the incursion and retakes nearly impossible, or you mix up the positions.

I played a bit of ESEA, it's nice to have and the lack of hackers is beautiful. I said before, I got stuck in a PUG with dmasteR's CEVO teammates and they were ridiculously good. Only reason why I still play MM is because it's nice to just troll games.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, when you match with people who can't hold A, naturally you stack 3 of them at A, then just realize it's GG when 3 can't hold A at all.


Well, not really. When we have weak links like that, we move our more powerful players there, and explore different holding options. And with proper reporting, 1 in window room adds to a 4th at A. 1 below house, one in site, one stairs. And to protect the one below house, can always have a teammate smoke there just to force a ninja retake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I agree. If you play at a high rank, most people stop doing strats when they realize they can exploit one of your sites when they're T side. CS:GO is the perfect example of "A chain is only as strong as its weakest link". When you have a site that can't be held even after having 3 people to defend it, you're left with only 2 options. Admitting you lost because they probably died in the incursion and retakes nearly impossible, or you mix up the positions.
> 
> I played a bit of ESEA, it's nice to have and the lack of hackers is beautiful. I said before, I got stuck in a PUG with dmasteR's CEVO teammates and they were ridiculously good. Only reason why I still play MM is because it's nice to just troll games.


Usually my buddy and me who play at window/cat have excellent comm and chemistry. Very useful so we try to play the same side of the map and we can retake together.


----------



## dmasteR

This is pretty funny lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> CS is very luck based you have to remember once you reach a certain point and I've had crazy crazy games/rounds/shots as well in the older CS games and it was attributed all to luck.
> 
> I'll never forget the one match where I 1 deaged 4 people in the face long range (long A) on D2 on an eco and got kick/banned after the 4th 1 deag which was from t cross mid at long a all the way to ct side double doors......even my own team questioned if it was legit.
> 
> It's also why a lot of the top teams and players can get aced by unknown players and the top teams players can bottom frag or close to it in ESEA. I've seen top players play poorly as well in pugs.
> 
> CS isn't a game like SC2 where pretty much everything is static and aim is unimportant. Any game that involves aim/luck/recoil and a ton of variables such as where the player can be and where getting killed once and you're out so to speak (until the next round) is going to involve a lot of luck.


Speaking of luck, I got my first overwatch case today. The suspect got 2 or 3 crazy shots, but he also missed a lot, so I just figured the crazy shots could be luck so I voted for insufficient evidence.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Even better scenario.
> 
> It's 5 or 4 vs 1 with an awp and we have the bomb planted. Everyone goes searching for the awper one by one and eventually they all get killed.
> 
> Then in most cases he also makes it to the bombsite in time to kill me and defuse.


lol this is the story of my life, even the 4 guys I play with on a regular basis sometimes do this until I remind them to stop chasing people out 1 by 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Speaking of luck, I got my first overwatch case today. The suspect got 2 or 3 crazy shots, but he also missed a lot, so I just figured the crazy shots could be luck so I voted for insufficient evidence.


I have actually received about about 4 Overwatch Cases in the past 5 days, is that a lot? I figured I would maybe get one once in a while but they were back to back almost. Watching some of the cases, some people dont even try to hide it.


----------



## fartman

i think at my level ~ MGE to lower ranks CTs peek too much and of course gets wrecked by A executions on mirage


----------



## Shanenanigans

I had a fun game this afternoon. Actually, multiple fun games. Where we tore people apart.

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-AXPTh-fdQaG-eqR6s-Tk8Ob-JFSiA - Inferno

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-kUNk9-NvzEK-6wP9J-6r6Pz-rquLA - Mirage - Tore Legends.GO's Huyak a new anus.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I have actually received about about 4 Overwatch Cases in the past 5 days, is that a lot? I figured I would maybe get one once in a while but they were back to back almost. Watching some of the cases, some people dont even try to hide it.


Idk, got my first case today, and then 2 more a couple hours after. The one I just did, the guy runs to their base at warmup and shoots a 5 round burst and kills all 5, and then more of the same for the rest of the game, LOL.

If I understand correctly, the way it works is if you judge the same as the majority, you keep getting more, and if you're wrong you stop.


----------



## ralliartninja

ah ok. Maybe this overwatch stuff will get valve to improve their anti cheat system. Probably not but heres to hoping lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Even better scenario.
> 
> It's 5 or 4 vs 1 with an awp and we have the bomb planted. Everyone goes searching for the awper one by one and eventually they all get killed.
> 
> Then in most cases he also makes it to the bombsite in time to kill me and defuse.
> 
> 
> 
> I just played a game on Valve MM on Mirage where every single time the enemy team went for A site, everyone on A site immediately died, and after stacking 3 A, this was basically GG for me and the guy at window.
> 
> I think I might just play ESEA forever. I have solo queued and queued with one other person at least 7 times now and not one time has a team I've been on been able to hold the site that I'm not at.
Click to expand...

Bad luck I guess. One of the 3 games I played 2 days ago, I managed to get paired with and against a team of DMGs and LEs, and I'm at MGII rank .__. No complaints from me though since we won, I just did terrible. On top of that, all the randoms I played with managed to get me a win, so that was also good.

Now, playing with friends is a different story, as most of my friends are Nova Ranks. We seem to lose every single game we play, except that one office game a few days ago, but that was because the randoms on my team awp whored.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Bad luck I guess. One of the 3 games I played 2 days ago, I managed to get paired with and against a team of DMGs and LEs, and I'm at MGII rank .__. No complaints from me though since we won, I just did terrible. On top of that, all the randoms I played with managed to get me a win, so that was also good.
> 
> Now, playing with friends is a different story, as most of my friends are Nova Ranks. We seem to lose every single game we play, except that one *office game* a few days ago, but that was because the randoms on my team awp whored.


This is your problem.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Bad luck I guess. One of the 3 games I played 2 days ago, I managed to get paired with and against a team of DMGs and LEs, and I'm at MGII rank .__. No complaints from me though since we won, I just did terrible. On top of that, all the randoms I played with managed to get me a win, so that was also good.
> 
> Now, playing with friends is a different story, as most of my friends are Nova Ranks. We seem to lose every single game we play, except that one *office game* a few days ago, but that was because the randoms on my team awp whored.
> 
> 
> 
> This is your problem.
Click to expand...

We don't normally play office.

It's usually either Dust II or Inferno. Plus, we won that office game anyways.
Quote:


> When asked about Linux, Newell agreed that it's "probably" the future of gaming and desktops. He reiterated that Valve will not release any Steam OS exclusives, but he does think that all Steam games will eventually run on Linux/Steam OS, and says there has been surprisingly little problem getting developers to add Linux compatibility.
> 
> He also notes that Valve is "making progress" on lower cost Steam Boxes for streaming, and that *Counter Strike: Global Offensive for Linux is being worked on, but there's no ETA.*


Source

Thoughts? Opinions? I'm personally glad it's finally been confirmed, the way MS is going about with their new Operating systems lately, they're going to make me switch over to linux any time now.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> We don't normally play office.
> 
> It's usually either Dust II or Inferno. Plus, we won that office game anyways.
> Source
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions? I'm personally glad it's finally been confirmed, the way MS is going about with their new Operating systems lately, they're going to make me switch over to linux any time now.


My point is, if you play games on like office and such, chances are you won't be playing against good serious players. The only way to get better is by playing against better players. Today we raped a waller who was giving info to his team as well. We just have to buck up and such. The same goes if you just play d2 and inferno. Try other competitive maps like cache, mirage, train, etc.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> We don't normally play office.
> 
> It's usually either Dust II or Inferno. Plus, we won that office game anyways.
> Source
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions? I'm personally glad it's finally been confirmed, the way MS is going about with their new Operating systems lately, they're going to make me switch over to linux any time now.
> 
> 
> 
> My point is, if you play games on like office and such, chances are you won't be playing against good serious players. The only way to get better is by playing against better players. Today we raped a waller who was giving info to his team as well. We just have to buck up and such. The same goes if you just play d2 and inferno. Try other competitive maps like cache, mirage, train, etc.
Click to expand...

Honestly, from experience I don't find that to be true. I've been up against both a number of good and bad players on Dust II, Inferno, and Office. The problem is that playing with my Lower Ranked friends, I tend to get matched against people way above my skill level, and that usually results in a loss.

When I'm by myself, I do pretty decent, getting 2nd or 3rd place, sometimes 1st.


----------



## Rykane

I tend to see this too. I'm rank Silver Elite Master and I've been matched with Master Guardians and DMEs occasionally. It seems a bit unfair.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I agree. If you play at a high rank, most people stop doing strats when they realize they can exploit one of your sites when they're T side. CS:GO is the perfect example of "A chain is only as strong as its weakest link". When you have a site that can't be held even after having 3 people to defend it, you're left with only 2 options. Admitting you lost because they probably died in the incursion and retakes nearly impossible, or you mix up the positions.
> 
> I played a bit of ESEA, it's nice to have and the lack of hackers is beautiful. I said before, I got stuck in a PUG with dmasteR's CEVO teammates and they were ridiculously good. Only reason why I still play MM is because it's nice to just troll games.


I play MM because I have friends on MM, but I tend to just screw around. MM just usually gets so silly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, not really. When we have weak links like that, we move our more powerful players there, and explore different holding options. And with proper reporting, 1 in window room adds to a 4th at A. 1 below house, one in site, one stairs. And to protect the one below house, can always have a teammate smoke there just to force a ninja retake.
> Usually my buddy and me who play at window/cat have excellent comm and chemistry. Very useful so we try to play the same side of the map and we can retake together.


At the end of the game, we basically had 4 stacking A (one was between window and A) and me watching B.


----------



## Swag

Well, I lost 3 games in a row yesterday because of besthackers.us.







They were boosting people and it was just awful!


----------



## ralliartninja

Finally got to try out Altpug and I really like it, Love the 128 tick servers, and for the past week as a west coast player this was the first time i played under 50 ping.
For some reason since last monday when playing MM I have only been able to find games in central or east coast servers, Ping has been over 90 every time. Anyone west coast players getting this problem?

Also does anyone have experience with ESEA and AltPug? I wanted to know if ESEA is worth the money


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Valve, is this some kind of cruel joke?


----------



## Swag

You ranked up on the winning team going positive. I think that's a correct rank up.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> For some reason since last monday when playing MM I have only been able to find games in central or east coast servers, Ping has been over 90 every time. Anyone west coast players getting this problem?


It's always been a problem for me. I play with people from all over the country, but it seems they don't have any central MM servers. I am almost always the one with 90+ ping, occasionally I get 30 and the east coasters get 90 though.


----------



## Jack Mac

That's so unfair, I've been stuck in Nova 3 for a week and a half and it seems whenever I win I do meh K/D wise and when I lose, I have a 2.5-3K/D.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You ranked up on the winning team going positive. I think that's a correct rank up.


I've been at MGII for about 3 months, and I really just wanted to stay there.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've been at MGII for about 3 months, and I really just wanted to stay there.


but to wreck people at MGII you just need to be able to reliably put 4 rounds into their chest, IIRC. I haven't been at that rank for quite some time. Around DMG, headshots are actually needed.


----------



## Swag

Tied against summit1g. It was one of the most intense game I've ever played.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've been at MGII for about 3 months, and I really just wanted to stay there.
> 
> 
> 
> but to wreck people at MGII you just need to be able to reliably put 4 rounds into their chest, IIRC. I haven't been at that rank for quite some time. Around DMG, headshots are actually needed.
Click to expand...

Well, that's good to know atleast.

I just don't understand how I can play Deathmatch and Casual so well, mostly headshotting everyone, then jump in a competitive game and do so bad, and then still rank up.

At least I got my Phoenix coin to silver, that's pretty much the only reason I'm even playing competitive right now.


----------



## dmasteR

Just played our CEVO-Main match on Cache. Pretty close right?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just played our CEVO-Main match on Cache. Pretty close right?


3x 20 bombs.







I think that was a nail biter.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, that's good to know atleast.
> 
> I just don't understand how I can play Deathmatch and Casual so well, mostly headshotting everyone, then jump in a competitive game and do so bad, and then still rank up.
> 
> At least I got my Phoenix coin to silver, that's pretty much the only reason I'm even playing competitive right now.


'

I'm on the same boat.
I can play on BrutalCS/Team VeryGames HSMod servers and get positive K/D ratio, but in competitive, it either goes really good or really bad.
Its really unconsistent, so I do belive it has something to do with the 64 tick.
At certain times you defently notice the delay. We were rushing A short at De_Dust2, and there was a guy at CT spawn. I shoot him a few times aiming for the head, but dident hit, so I then my mate did the same, then suddenly it says I got the kill with headshot thru the wall lol.


----------



## Swag

Special thanks to dmasteR who helped me look over a demo to get over my paranoia.







Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> '
> 
> I'm on the same boat.
> I can play on BrutalCS/Team VeryGames HSMod servers and get positive K/D ratio, but in competitive, it either goes really good or really bad.
> Its really unconsistent, so I do belive it has something to do with the 64 tick.
> At certain times you defently notice the delay. We were rushing A short at De_Dust2, and there was a guy at CT spawn. I shoot him a few times aiming for the head, but dident hit, so I then my mate did the same, then suddenly it says I got the kill with headshot thru the wall lol.


FYI people playing deathmatch arnt trying. Good players on deathmatch generally have their sound off, always running, not watching angles and generally playing badly. For example in deathmatch i try to face as many players as possible because im trying to improve my aim whereas in a competitive game you should be poking angles so that you can make each player 1on1 you.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> FYI people playing deathmatch arnt trying. Good players on deathmatch generally have their sound off, always running, not watching angles and generally playing badly. For example in deathmatch i try to face as many players as possible because im trying to improve my aim whereas in a competitive game you should be poking angles so that you can make each player 1on1 you.


This ^

Deathmatch is not something you should use to judge yourself. You should not be playing deathmatch "correctly" anyway.

Turn on some music, go for every fight you can and be very aggressive trying out different styles/weapons. DM is purely for muscle memory and aiming, you shouldn't be killing people off sound/footsteps in a DM, that destroys the purpose.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> This ^
> 
> Deathmatch is not something you should use to judge yourself. You should not be playing deathmatch "correctly" anyway.
> 
> Turn on some music, go for every fight you can and be very aggressive trying out different styles/weapons. DM is purely for muscle memory and aiming, you shouldn't be killing people off sound/footsteps in a DM, that destroys the purpose.


I haven't deathmatched in a while tbh. I've fell in love with the bot config that makes them just run around. Only time will tell whether it is the right choice.

Do you lot every play gathers? If so i might as well get involved as Im quite used to getting 100+ ping the state that EU MM servers are atm.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Like the others mentioned, deathmatch is just for muscle memory and practice. My headphones are usually down, speakers are on with music and the only sounds I hear are of my keyboard and mouse. The KDR never bothers me ( people think this is an awesome statistic in DM ) but not killing the people I'm aiming at bothers me. So I just have to be able to kill those in front of me. Sound is useless, because you'll hear people spawn and then you'll know they're there and it becomes easy. Not really a reaction kind of thing.

But for reference sake, my KDR is ~1.5 in a laggy 128 tick FFA DM, 2+ in a proper 128tick DM, and 3+ in valve's DM, all with an AK/M4. It goes lower with an awp, but stays the same at Valve's DM. I actually think Valve's DM is rather excellent because it makes me look at the radar for red dots frequently. I haven't played in a regular 128 tick DM for a while cuz my routing nets me 300ms to those servers but I think it's the same logic there.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Alright, I guess deathmatch isn't very good for competitive practice then.

But what about casual? It's practically the same as competitive, but most of the time I end up with a 2 or 3 kdr in that, and when I don't it's mostly because of all my team mates dying 40 seconds into the round.

Maybe I just need to stop playing just 1-2 comp games at a time, and really get into it so that by the 4th game I can possibly kick some a$$


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Alright, I guess deathmatch isn't very good for competitive practice then.
> 
> But what about casual? It's practically the same as competitive, but most of the time I end up with a 2 or 3 kdr in that, and when I don't it's mostly because of all my team mates dying 40 seconds into the round.
> 
> Maybe I just need to stop playing just 1-2 comp games at a time, and really get into it so that by the 4th game I can possibly kick some a$$


Deathmatch is the best practice, its just not a good indicator of skill.

Casual is pointless might as well go play MM.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Alright, I guess deathmatch isn't very good for competitive practice then.
> 
> But what about casual? It's practically the same as competitive, but most of the time I end up with a 2 or 3 kdr in that, and when I don't it's mostly because of all my team mates dying 40 seconds into the round.
> 
> Maybe I just need to stop playing just 1-2 comp games at a time, and really get into it so that by the 4th game I can possibly kick some a$$


Casual is round based deathmatch. For screwing around. It doesn't really hold any value. You're better off playing MM all the time, like Pwnography said.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Hmm some good info, I'll put on some tunes and go try some deathmatch. I'm pretty much a noob at this game,been mostly playing casual to get a feel for it. Looking for any useful info,







Any links, suggestions, anything to where I can find commonly used callouts, .cfg must haves, etc anything?

Having some fun with my noobishness


----------



## Aventadoor

Do you guys think there's benefit to practise aim & muscle memory on 64 tick vs 128?
MM is 64 tick, and as I understand, there's some delay. So maybe get used to that "delay" with playing 64 tick DM?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Hmm some good info, I'll put on some tunes and go try some deathmatch. I'm pretty much a noob at this game,been mostly playing casual to get a feel for it. Looking for any useful info,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any links, suggestions, anything to where I can find commonly used callouts, .cfg must haves, etc anything?
> 
> Having some fun with my noobishness


lol @ the crouch M4A1 kill.

I still get so ticked off when I get killed that way. The gun already has practically no recoil and spread without crouching.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Damn I got DMG on my alt but still MG2 on my main hahaha.
I should move out some skins from main account to the other I guess.

As for training, I like to shoot bots on aim maps when I'm by myself and just play MM with friends otherwise.
I never play DM or anything else really.


----------



## ralliartninja

Anyone have any recommended software to making a demo? Video Editing tool or what nots lol


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Do you guys think there's benefit to practise aim & muscle memory on 64 tick vs 128?
> MM is 64 tick, and as I understand, there's some delay. So maybe get used to that "delay" with playing 64 tick DM?


There's no delay since the latency is the same, what you see on screen is just a less accurate representation of what's really happening.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> There's no delay since the latency is the same, what you see on screen is just a less accurate representation of what's really happening.


Is there any correlation between tick rate and the refresh rate of the monitor?

mainly interested about 120hz+ monitors on 64 tick servers (MM).


----------



## LDV617

Tick rate is a networking term. It refers to the amount of times a second the server "refreshes" the data. The best brief explanation I've seen on youtube is this:






Long story short, refresh rate and tick rate have no direct impact on eachother.


----------



## Pwnography

The only downside to practising on lets say a listen server with bots is that because the reg is better may get used it and then shoot less bullets that its necessary when playing on a MM server. However I think the trade off it worth it as when you go to LAN you realise just how crisp your aim actually is.


----------



## BreakDown

Ive just been allowed to judge on overwatch, when do more cases pop up? I passed my judgement on one case and i dont have another one.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I haven't deathmatched in a while tbh. I've fell in love with the bot config that makes them just run around. Only time will tell whether it is the right choice.
> 
> Do you lot every play gathers? If so i might as well get involved as Im quite used to getting 100+ ping the state that EU MM servers are atm.


I'm up for a game as long as the ping is below 110. I'm able to play fine around that ping when I Q up with my west coast friends and since I live at the edge of the USA ocran I should be able to get good enough ping if we get a close server.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Decided to play Phoenix DM with some music for some quick insanity, and to get my Negev accuracy up (It's 7% because I almost always sprayed it everywhere on warmups for casual).

Anyhow, I did pretty good just for burst firing 5-6 shots at a time. However, I still got called a "p**** sprayer" multiple times, which was pretty loltastic.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Ive just been allowed to judge on overwatch, when do more cases pop up? I passed my judgement on one case and i dont have another one.


You'll get another one every 30mins or so.

EDIT:

UPDATE IS LIVE.
Quote:


> [EMS One Katowice 2014]
> - Added EMS One Katowice 2014 CS:GO Championship Sticker Capsules:
> - Each capsule contains a single EMS One Katowice 2014 participant sticker. A portion of each capsule's proceeds is shared equally among the included organizations.
> 
> [Misc]
> - Fixed a bug where the sticker peel animaton played when opening the apply sticker panel.
> - Centered the names of stickers.
> - Demo highlights now show a "Fast forwarding to next highlight..." message while fast forwarding.
> - Demo highlights now include bomb plant and bomb defuse.
> - Fixed dsp canceling and a few other exploits.
> - Added competitive match scores to in-game friends list status display.
> - Added rich presence display in friends game details in Steam Overlay.
> - Fixed a hitch on stattrak kills for players with large inventories.
> 
> [Maps]
> 
> - Mirage:
> -- Made it easier to peek short from B apartments
> -- Made cover at back of B bangable
> -- Horizontal metal bars on catwalk no longer block bullets or grenades
> -- Made corner to the right on Bombsite A scaffolding bangable
> 
> - Overpass:
> -- Added more cover in Bombsite A
> -- Widened gate at back of Bombsite A
> -- Blocked fence completely at back of Bombsite A
> -- Color coded tunnels under A
> -- Removed dropdown into water near bombsite B
> -- Made cement bags around bombsite B easier to climb
> -- Added cover near construction
> -- New connector between upper park and bathrooms
> -- Widened tunnel near T spawn
> -- General polish and optimization
> 
> - Dust2:
> -- Fixed tiny gaps between boxes in Bombsite A
> -- Fixed killer box in Bombsite B


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm confused on the sticker capsule drops. Do they drop for everyone? or just people participating/watching these Katowice matches?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm confused on the sticker capsule drops. Do they drop for everyone? or just people participating/watching these Katowice matches?


I dont know how it works but there's already a ton of stickers on the market.

NiP sticker for a bit more than 1 euro...


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm confused on the sticker capsule drops. Do they drop for everyone? or just people participating/watching these Katowice matches?


I've gotten multiple sticker drops


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Alright, I guess deathmatch isn't very good for competitive practice then.
> 
> But what about casual? It's practically the same as competitive, but most of the time I end up with a 2 or 3 kdr in that, and when I don't it's mostly because of all my team mates dying 40 seconds into the round.
> 
> Maybe I just need to stop playing just 1-2 comp games at a time, and really get into it so that by the 4th game I can possibly kick some a$$


DM is great for aim, just don't play Valve DM. I only play Valve DM when I'm messing around with my settings. -abm- and Fragshack FFA servers are good for close action and aim servers are good for long range and peeking/movement.


----------



## eqpablon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You'll get another one every 30mins or so.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> UPDATE IS LIVE.


I don't like that they "fixed" the boxes in A site for D2







. Source had a crack u could peek thru...


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You'll get another one every 30mins or so.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> UPDATE IS LIVE.


These american calls confuse me, where is the scaffolding on A? I'm guess its the little hole you can hide in outside apps? (palace i think you lot call it)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> These american calls confuse me, where is the scaffolding on A? I'm guess its the little hole you can hide in outside apps? (palace i think you lot call it)


We actually call it A balcony. Scaffolding is a name Valve uses lol.

We also call A "palace", just A apartments.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> We actually call it A balcony. Scaffolding is a name Valve uses lol.
> 
> We also call A "palace", just A apartments.


Haha looks like you just use the same names we do







Curious what do you call the room with the ladder in it on short (catwalk)?


----------



## ralliartninja

Played against a yondergod, not sure if he is the one from here, he said he was but you never know. Sucks that my team all dropped because of lag horrible lag lol. we will have to play again next time.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Played against yondergod, team all dropped because of lag horrible lag lol. will have to play again next time.


Yeah that was weird, 4 of your teammates disconnect, and none of mine did... It was a good first half before they dropped though


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Anyone have any recommended software to making a demo? Video Editing tool or what nots lol


I use Action!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Haha looks like you just use the same names we do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious what do you call the room with the ladder in it on short (catwalk)?


I've always called it ladder room.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/03/07/building-crown-part-one-the-first-look-at-the-next-big-counter-strike-go-competitive-map/

Looks pretty promising.


----------



## w35t

I seem to have a bunch of, well, what I would call micro-stutter, in CS:GO. I play at 1440p, and am currently using a GTX 770. I get this micro-stutter no matter what settings I play at. I played at the same res with a GTX 460, (which still didn't have to break a sweat to run the game), and experienced the same thing. Getting a 780 lightning soon, crazy overkill for CS:GO I know, but I wonder if anything will change.

Any of you experience anything similar?

Edit:

Guess I should have mentioned:
i7 920 @ 3.6ghz
6gb RAM (forget the brand, it's at 1600 MHz though)
Evga x58 tri sli mobo
MSI twin frozr GTX 770
Samsung 840 512gb SSD (program drive)

Monitor is Qnix QX2700 @ 60Hz

Been wanting to get a 120Hz monitor for this game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I seem to have a bunch of, well, what I would call micro-stutter, in CS:GO. I play at 1440p, and am currently using a GTX 770. I get this micro-stutter no matter what settings I play at. I played at the same res with a GTX 460, (which still didn't have to break a sweat to run the game), and experienced the same thing. Getting a 780 lightning soon, crazy overkill for CS:GO I know, but I wonder if anything will change.
> 
> Any of you experience anything similar?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Guess I should have mentioned:
> i7 920 @ 3.6ghz
> 6gb RAM (forget the brand, it's at 1600 MHz though)
> Evga x58 tri sli mobo
> MSI twin frozr GTX 770
> Samsung 840 512gb SSD (program drive)
> 
> Monitor is Qnix QX2700 @ 60Hz
> 
> Been wanting to get a 120Hz monitor for this game.


I've had no such issue, but I can tell you right now, getting a GTX 780 won't improve your frame rates much. Go likes high clocked CPU's!









steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-oaUoJ-WPDy4-sATRL-TpKUN-2SvPB

Can anyone spot whats wrong in this demo? (Player name: NEMO)


----------



## Aventadoor

Have anyone else noticed that it feels more fluid when playing on native?
Idk if it is because the graphics quality is so much better or what, but it just feels buttery smooth


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Have anyone else noticed that it feels more fluid when playing on native?
> Idk if it is because the graphics quality is so much better or what, but it just feels buttery smooth


I dunno, it feels pretty smooth to me on 4/3.
Might be the graphics though, on native.


----------



## dmasteR

http://csgolounge.com/match?m=447

Some people are gonna have a LOT of good items...... wow

also...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1zu3k6/cheater_files_lawsuit_against_valve_over/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1zu3k6/cheater_files_lawsuit_against_valve_over/%5B/URL


----------



## DannyT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> also...
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1zu3k6/cheater_files_lawsuit_against_valve_over/%5B/URL
> 
> And reading through the comments he's already admitted to cheating before, so I assume its going to be an open and shut case


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Spot whats odd about this scoreboard.


Spoiler: Warning: Answer!



I managed to get paired up with a team of 5 year vets, but I also managed to score the top out of all of them, the second guy only had more MVPs/better KDR because he used the awp about half of the game and I only used it one round.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I managed to get paired up with a team of 5 year vets, but I also managed to score the top out of all of them, the second guy only had more MVPs/better KDR because he used the awp about half of the game and I only used it one round.


Kill/deaths is pretty meaningless, IMO. The amount of damage you do is more important.

I feel like there's often too much of a focus on getting kills with people in pugs. People often willingly trade 1 for 1 on CT side just to get kills.


----------



## DannyT

Got scores like this for 2 matches and still no rank up. GG Gaben


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> 
> Got scores like this for 2 matches and still no rank up. GG Gaben


It's because you're playing against lower (2 silvers, 1 unranked). If you want to rank up quickly, play against higher ranks than yourself. If you can find friends at higher ranks willing to play with lower ranks, you'll be ranking up every 2 wins. IMO as long as you improve and simultaneously have fun, your rank is not important. The CS:GO ranking system is not even based on skill, it's based on the same ELO system that chess leagues use; it estimates the probability of winning, not how effective you are. According to the system, a team with 2 global elites and 3 unranked players is equal to a team of 5 MGs.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I managed to get paired up with a team of 5 year vets, but I also managed to score the top out of all of them, the second guy only had more MVPs/better KDR because he used the awp about half of the game and I only used it one round.
> 
> 
> 
> Kill/deaths is pretty meaningless, IMO. The amount of damage you do is more important.
> 
> I feel like there's often too much of a focus on getting kills with people in pugs. People often willingly trade 1 for 1 on CT side just to get kills.
Click to expand...

There were a bunch of times that game where I'd get a kill or two plus doing damage to someone else but not getting the kill. Then I'd run away with 3 or 1 hp.

Also, I got so many 99 and 97 in 2 hits with my famas that game I almost cried, but oddly enough I got the kill 75% of the time.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> It's because you're playing against lower (2 silvers, 1 unranked). If you want to rank up quickly, play against higher ranks than yourself. If you can find friends at higher ranks willing to play with lower ranks, you'll be ranking up every 2 wins. IMO as long as you improve and simultaneously have fun, your rank is not important. The CS:GO ranking system is not even based on skill, it's based on the same ELO system that chess leagues use; it estimates the probability of winning, not how effective you are. According to the system, a team with 2 global elites and 3 unranked players is equal to a team of 5 MGs.


+1000, notice when you lose against lower ranked opponents you will drop rank a lot quicker. KDR don't mean jack squat if there is no teamwork and people refuse to spots when they die.


----------



## dmasteR

It's late, and I was like what the heck, i'll open that case I just got on my other account....


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's late, and I was like what the heck, i'll open that case I just got on my other account....










What did you get?

I opened a case today too, I got a Nova Antique... I wish I got an AK Redline (It's the same quality) but at least I made more than the key cost.


----------



## Shanenanigans

My guess that it's the Forest DDPAT Bayonet XD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's late, and I was like what the heck, i'll open that case I just got on my other account....


Dear Dmaster,

I still hate you.

X0X0, Psycho


----------



## Shanenanigans

On a serious note though, I think Valve gives most of the nice stuff to the pro players/ESEA top players/ESL top players. Anyone else noticed how so many top players in various leagues have unboxed SO many knives and such? Those people and old accounts, and people who've been playing go from the start. These are the guys who've gotten good stuff, as to what I've seen over my past year in GO. Sadly, I started go about half a year behind the curve. I think it was March/April sometime last year. And I've only gotten crap. My most expensive unbox till date has been a stattrak blue laminate. After spending over $120 on this ****. I could've bought a knife and a few nice weapons -.-

Anyway, meh. My rant's done. Continue with life boys.


----------



## Jack Mac

I think it's just coincidence/luck. One of my friends got a Karambit on his first crate and he's fairly new to steam/CS:GO. And I've had CS:GO for quite some time (pre-ordered) and haven't recieved anything to flip about from a crate.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> On a serious note though, I think Valve gives most of the nice stuff to the pro players/ESEA top players/ESL top players. Anyone else noticed how so many top players in various leagues have unboxed SO many knives and such? Those people and old accounts, and people who've been playing go from the start. These are the guys who've gotten good stuff, as to what I've seen over my past year in GO. Sadly, I started go about half a year behind the curve. I think it was March/April sometime last year. And I've only gotten crap. My most expensive unbox till date has been a stattrak blue laminate. After spending over $120 on this ****. I could've bought a knife and a few nice weapons -.-
> 
> Anyway, meh. My rant's done. Continue with life boys.


Have you actually seen them unboxing them? Wouldn't be surprised if fanboys just trade that crap to them.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Have you actually seen them unboxing them? Wouldn't be surprised if fanboys just trade that crap to them.


Seen plenty of them unbox.

But I also know fanboys lend them weapons for certain tournaments.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> My guess that it's the Forest DDPAT Bayonet XD


Yes, actually. That's exactly what I got. Minimal Wear Forest DDPAT Bayonet. What a guess!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Dear Dmaster,
> 
> I still hate you.
> 
> X0X0, Psycho


Dear PsYcHo29388,

I still <3 you

x0x0, dmasteR


----------



## Sikkamore

Um? Why Valve?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> Um? Why Valve?


I know three of the players on the other team in that Screenshot lol.

Mosbeck, juvenile, Rush. All three currently play in ESEA-Invite.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I know three of the players on the other team in that Screenshot lol.
> 
> Mosbeck, juvenile, Rush. All three currently play in ESEA-Invite.


I know. My team mates knew them and immediately said we were gonna lose. We aimed for 4 rounds total. Matchmaking has SUCKED lately.


----------



## Pwnography

Anyone up to much?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Anyone up to much?


I have been out this entire weekend, haven't had any time to play.

Maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've had no such issue, but I can tell you right now, getting a GTX 780 won't improve your frame rates much. Go likes high clocked CPU's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-oaUoJ-WPDy4-sATRL-TpKUN-2SvPB
> 
> Can anyone spot whats wrong in this demo? (Player name: NEMO)


Only that he smokes himself off at the end of B apps and that he misses 3 easy awps first half but gets crisp flickshots 2nd half.

Ill admit I played in on 1000% speed for most of it ^^


----------



## DannyT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Anyone up to much?


I finally ranked up to nova 3


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> I finally ranked up to nova 3


GZ bro. #RoadtoGlobalElite


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I know three of the players on the other team in that Screenshot lol.
> 
> Mosbeck, juvenile, Rush. All three currently play in ESEA-Invite.


I wish I'd run into some pros some day. It'd be a lot of fun to play against them.

I think my only experience playing against GEs was playing with dmasteR's alt one time, and playing with some random SMFC one time (I think I topfragged those couple of games because he was having a bad day and the rest of the team were DMG/double aks). I keep seeing people I recognize join ESEA pugs like Hiro and Roca, and they always seem to leave before the thing starts. So disappointing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Only that he smokes himself off at the end of B apps and that he misses 3 easy awps first half but gets crisp flickshots 2nd half.
> 
> Ill admit I played in on 1000% speed for most of it ^^


He was triggerbotting with a low FOV aimbot.









Not many people will notice, I didn't even notice until the last two rounds.


----------



## Swag

So does anyone Eagle and up have a hard time finding games that have all Eagles or up? Everytime I queue up, I get stuck with 2 teammates that are dmg or below.

DMG ain't bad but they don't really listen to a kid.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He was triggerbotting with a low FOV aimbot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many people will notice, I didn't even notice until the last two rounds.


Makes sense, his shotguning in apps was very drag too however he missed lots of shots. He must have toggled at some point as 1 time in the first half he was at CT stairs at he missed about 15 awp shots, was painful to watch. However the final round 1v3 he was flick awping like a god. What makes you certain, i played the final round sped up so might have missed something obv.


----------



## Ghost12

Just purchased Cs complete for steam, have never played counter strike in any form before. I have seen there are several aim training maps/tools available for download, I have downloaded one for CS.go and put it into the map folder, how to get to use this in game? which mode do I need to select to use it for practice?.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just purchased Cs complete for steam, have never played counter strike in any form before. I have seen there are several aim training maps/tools available for download, I have downloaded one for CS.go and put it into the map folder, how to get to use this in game? which mode do I need to select to use it for practice?.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just play a lot. Match making is a great way to start as you will pick something up faster than public (casual) Games. Don't be disheartened its a difficult game.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just play a lot. Match making is a great way to start as you will pick something up faster than public (casual) Games. Don't be disheartened its a difficult game.


EDIT: Make sure mouse acceleration is off and pick a fairly low sens (something around 450 dpi / 3 ingame)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> EDIT: Make sure mouse acceleration is off and pick a fairly low sens (something around 450 dpi / 3 ingame)


Thanks.


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/03/8951/
Quote:


> Katowice: Linking with Twitch
> 
> 10 MAR 2014 -
> 
> We're just a few days away from one of the largest CS:GO tournaments in history: the 2014 EMS One Katowice CS:GO Championship!
> Throughout the tournament, you'll have the opportunity to earn exclusive Souvenir Packages. We'll give you more details on that soon, but you can start getting ready now.
> To be eligible to receive Souvenir Packages, all you have to do is watch the tournament matches on GOTV, or watch the matches on Twitch with a linked Steam account. Ready to link your account? Click here to get started, or launch CS:GO and navigate to the Streams tab in your Watch menu.
> For you casters, here are three steps to ensure that you and your viewers will be eligible for Souvenir Packages:
> (1) Link your twitch.tv and Steam accounts
> (2) Sign into your linked Steam account and watch the match via "Watch GOTV"
> (3) Broadcast the match on your twitch.tv stream
> Link your Steam and Twitch.tv accounts now, and don't miss a minute of EMS One Katowice!


Same thing as it was from last 250K tournament.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/03/8951/
> Same thing as it was from last 250K tournament.


Yay









Are these drops extra on top of your limit of 5 or whatever it is for a week?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these drops extra on top of your limit of 5 or whatever it is for a week?


Yes, these drops are only for those who watch the EMS One 250K dollar tournament though. They don't require a key to open either.


----------



## zemco999

Anyone here game on a laptop? I'm thinking if trading my sig rig (with only the 500gb harddrive and keeping my mouse monitor and keyboard) the laptop in question has an i7 and 670m.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Anyone here game on a laptop? I'm thinking if trading my sig rig (with only the 500gb harddrive and keeping my mouse monitor and keyboard) the laptop in question has an i7 and 670m.


Ehhhh, Honestly, I don't think that would be a good idea.

My brother has a very nice laptop (A10 + 7970M) and alot of the time it seems like it drops below 60 FPS. Maybe this laptop will be way better for it because of the CPU but I dunno.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these drops extra on top of your limit of 5 or whatever it is for a week?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these drops are only for those who watch the EMS One 250K dollar tournament though. They don't require a key to open either.
Click to expand...

I probably won't even bother watching.

I watched 90% of the DreamHack matches and never got a case once. If the system is the same as the Dreamhack case drops, then I probably won't get one this time either.


----------



## Aventadoor

For the first time in awhile I got a 16 - 0








Its actually my frist MM on Mirage too! I have a bad habbit of playing just de_dust2...
(everyone in the match was MG1/2)


----------



## Frosch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Anyone here game on a laptop? I'm thinking if trading my sig rig (with only the 500gb harddrive and keeping my mouse monitor and keyboard) the laptop in question has an i7 and 670m.


me, but my laptop uses the 660m


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Anyone here game on a laptop? I'm thinking if trading my sig rig (with only the 500gb harddrive and keeping my mouse monitor and keyboard) the laptop in question has an i7 and 670m.


I have this little guy. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834312438 . It uses Dual NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M SLI. I forgot what my fps was on CS GO last time, but it runs it pretty damn smoothly I will post fps later but I usually use it for HON or Streaming movies.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Not that great of a win but, any win is good right? lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ehhhh, Honestly, I don't think that would be a good idea.
> 
> My brother has a very nice laptop (A10 + 7970M) and alot of the time it seems like it drops below 60 FPS. Maybe this laptop will be way better for it because of the CPU but I dunno.
> I probably won't even bother watching.
> 
> I watched 90% of the DreamHack matches and never got a case once. If the system is the same as the Dreamhack case drops, then I probably won't get one this time either.


I wouldn't want it simply for the drops. The drops are just a bonus









Watch DreamHack/EMS One/Tournaments simply to watch the professionals play and to learn how to get better is the reason I watch. Plus to support CS:GO eSports. :]


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ehhhh, Honestly, I don't think that would be a good idea.
> 
> My brother has a very nice laptop (A10 + 7970M) and alot of the time it seems like it drops below 60 FPS. Maybe this laptop will be way better for it because of the CPU but I dunno.
> I probably won't even bother watching.
> 
> I watched 90% of the DreamHack matches and never got a case once. If the system is the same as the Dreamhack case drops, then I probably won't get one this time either.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want it simply for the drops. The drops are just a bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch DreamHack/EMS One/Tournaments simply to watch the professionals play and to learn how to get better is the reason I watch. Plus to support CS:GO eSports. :]
Click to expand...

Sure I mostly watched to get one of those cases but I also wanted to see who would come out on top and was mostly hoping for it to be NiP.

I just don't get why the people who really really only watch for drops (aka open the match and alt tab) get them and most people who genuinely watched didn't get jack.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I wouldn't want it simply for the drops. The drops are just a bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch DreamHack/EMS One/Tournaments simply to watch the professionals play and to learn how to get better is the reason I watch. Plus to support CS:GO eSports. :]


When is this happening btw? I would like to watch some of it, maybe learn a few strats or spots to play.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I wouldn't want it simply for the drops. The drops are just a bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch DreamHack/EMS One/Tournaments simply to watch the professionals play and to learn how to get better is the reason I watch. Plus to support CS:GO eSports. :]
> 
> 
> 
> When is this happening btw? I would like to watch some of it, maybe learn a few strats or spots to play.
Click to expand...

Thursday, 13.03. 08:00


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ehhhh, Honestly, I don't think that would be a good idea.
> 
> My brother has a very nice laptop (A10 + 7970M) and alot of the time it seems like it drops below 60 FPS. Maybe this laptop will be way better for it because of the CPU but I dunno.
> I probably won't even bother watching.


Thank you, and I think I read that stronger CPUs result in better fps for CS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> me, but my laptop uses the 660m


What is your framerate and your settings? (If you do not mind me asking)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I have this little guy. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834312438 . It uses Dual NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M SLI. I forgot what my fps was on CS GO last time, but it runs it pretty damn smoothly I will post fps later but I usually use it for HON or Streaming movies.


Thank you


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> When is this happening btw? I would like to watch some of it, maybe learn a few strats or spots to play.


http://www.hltv.org/

That site posts all the upcoming matches for all the professional, and even some semi-professional matches.

http://csgo-emsone.com/katowice-2014/finals/

Shows when it starts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sure I mostly watched to get one of those cases but I also wanted to see who would come out on top and was mostly hoping for it to be NiP.
> 
> I just don't get why the people who really really only watch for drops (aka open the match and alt tab) get them and most people who genuinely watched didn't get jack.


Ya I agree. I hate how some people don't actually watch it, and only have it on for drops -_-

Any predictions on who will win EMS ONE Katowice 250K dollar tournament? I personally think Titan will, Titan has been absolutely dominating in 2014.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> Thursday, 13.03. 08:00


hell yes1 i don't have class after tomorrow till Monday so ill try to watch some games when i have time. have a term paper to work on though =/
don't get a laptop btw, they seem to go faster, at least mine. for example my shift key doesn't work most of the time anymore.


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Anyone here game on a laptop? I'm thinking if trading my sig rig (with only the 500gb harddrive and keeping my mouse monitor and keyboard) the laptop in question has an i7 and 670m.


i've a athlon x4 750k at 4.0 and a 550 ti at 975 core and get 90-120 depending on the the map, all low cept x2 MSAA and 2x AF
1024x768 res*
1080p its ~60-70

the i7 should net decent fps id imagine


----------



## fartman

did well on the dignitas bet


----------



## dmasteR

Apparently my ESEA-Main match was shoutcasted.






Starts at 1:35:00 for anyone who wants to watch it.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> \
> Any predictions on who will win EMS ONE Katowice 250K dollar tournament? I personally think Titan will, Titan has been absolutely dominating in 2014.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/204mi5/what_do_you_think_the_end_result_of_katowice_ems/cfzxdhi

My prediction of EMS One


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Anyone here game on a laptop? I'm thinking if trading my sig rig (with only the 500gb harddrive and keeping my mouse monitor and keyboard) the laptop in question has an i7 and 670m.


I game on a Clevo P157sm with a gtx 780m. I'm a truck driver so I needed mobility with power


----------



## ralliartninja

Lol I am rooting for iBuyPower! Eventhough I really do like NiP and Complexity. So I will probably watch all 3 teams matches. iBuyPower because Dazed is from L.A. and iBuyPower is a local business lol 2 mins away from my mothers house.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Apparently my ESEA-Main match was shoutcasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starts at 1:35:00 for anyone who wants to watch it.


lol

I opened this up thinking it was at 1:35 today, looked at the date posted and realized I was wrong


----------



## Jack Mac

Opened 4 crates yesterday and got junk, idk why I even bother, I should have just bought that FT AK redline.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/204mi5/what_do_you_think_the_end_result_of_katowice_ems/cfzxdhi%5B/URL
> 
> lol
> 
> I opened this up thinking it was at 1:35 today, looked at the date posted and realized I was wrong


haha. No I meant 1 hour, 35 mins into the VOD. Since it happened yesterday. I actually had NO idea until we finished the match where I was notified that our match was casted.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The guy who responded to you is rather clueless, but at least he was willing to ask why. iBuyPower has had disappointing LAN performance at literally every event besides the last ESEA LAN not to mention. Titan IMO did poorly at ESEA LAN as well, although not a excuse, it is a huge reason as to why Titan didn't win at ESEA LAN. coL also did rather poor at ESEA LAN as well. Hiko just wasn't playing like he normally does on LAN.
> haha. No I meant 1 hour, 35 mins into the VOD. Since it happened yesterday. I actually had NO idea until we finished the match where I was notified that our match was casted.


Stopped watching after a few rounds, kinda realised it was going to be a stomp. Do you find you lose pistol a lot as CT on nuke?


----------



## Bboy500

I have to say this is the most nervous I have been for any tournament to date, even more so then Dreamhack.

As a life-long Na'Vi fan (Ever since I watched my 1st CS pro game) I am going to either be really disappointed and drown in sorrow/depression or go absolutely crazy and out of my mind if they make it far. If it wasn't for coL doing well in Dreamhack I would of had bad memories for that as well due to how Na'Vi played.

I feel like this is now or never for Na'Vi, They have been bootcamping for months with easily 2 top 15 players, making whole new strats for more maps then ever, were on the brink of losing a team from Na'Vi all together before GuadriaN/Edward and have essentially put everything into this tournament from all the information I could find on them.

Now they got the toughest group and a long way to go. I just hope they make it out, for their own sake and mine. I really need to care less about my sports teams but I just can't









*Sigh* Lets go Na'Vi! (And coL to a certain extent <3)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The guy who responded to you is rather clueless, but at least he was willing to ask why. iBuyPower has had disappointing LAN performance at literally every event besides the last ESEA LAN not to mention. Titan IMO did poorly at ESEA LAN as well, although not a excuse, it is a huge reason as to why Titan didn't win at ESEA LAN. coL also did rather poor at ESEA LAN as well. Hiko just wasn't playing like he normally does on LAN.


It's fine, better then some of the really arrogant replies I sometime get from others.

I think DaZeD said it all after the ESEA Lan, they were off Day 1 and were on Day 2.

If Day 1 iBP show up, they are going nowhere.
If Day 2 iBP show up, they will be very interesting to watch.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Apparently my ESEA-Main match was shoutcasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starts at 1:35:00 for anyone who wants to watch it.


Watched the whole thing, got pretty intense towards the end. I thought Zenith was going to make a comeback for the tie but nope lol. Both teams did really well on T side, learned a few things time to put them to use later tonight!

BTW coL vs iBP tonight anyone else going to watch it?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I feel like I was cheated out of my items this match.

http://csgolounge.com/match?m=472

I only bet $2 worth of items, but still. Aces (the team I had bet on) was winning 8-0, then for, as far as I'm concerned, no reason at all, they reset the game and changed the map to nuke. After the reset, Aces was winning 3-0 and once again, they reset the game. Next time I popped in to watch the stream, Mym was winning 4-0 and they ended up winning that game too.

Maybe I wouldn't be as upset if I knew why they restarted twice, but right now I'm pretty ticked off.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Watched the whole thing, got pretty intense towards the end. I thought Zenith was going to make a comeback for the tie but nope lol. Both teams did really well on T side, learned a few things time to put them to use later tonight!
> 
> BTW coL vs iBP tonight anyone else going to watch it?


coL vs iBP tonight? What..? Why would they schedule that kind of match for today.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> coL vs iBP tonight? What..? Why would they schedule that kind of match for today.


Not sure lol but heres the calendar

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=league&d=schedule&refresh_interval=30000&date=2014-03-12&game_id=25&division_level=invite

Maybe they will get rescheduled, I was just going based on calendar.


----------



## dmasteR

Our match for CEVO-Main is being casted. Tune in :]

CEVO S4 Main: Infinity Project Vs. Slow Motion


----------



## mrsmiles

so because i "logged in" from a new device i cant place any bets on lounge for 7 days.........

[edit]
got it working should have done it from steam itself rather then through the browser...


----------



## boOzy

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/207htj/2014_ems_one_katowice_schedule_links/


----------



## Swag

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=support&d=ban_list&type=1

ESEA Ban hammer just went down.


----------



## DannyT

Katowice 2014 is live! Hoping to get a drop or 2


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'll have to just open a tab with the live stream in it. I've got schoolwork to do but I guess I should at least be a douche and try my chances at a drop by not even watching.

But anyways, woooo go titan!


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'll have to just open a tab with the live stream in it. I've got schoolwork to do but I guess I should at least be a douche and try my chances at a drop by not even watching.
> 
> But anyways, woooo go titan!


Also rooting for titan, Unfortunately they lose their 1st match and struggling with HellRaisers on CT side. Hopefully they pull through on T-Side lol


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Also rooting for titan, Unfortunately they lose their 1st match and struggling with HellRaisers on CT side. Hopefully they pull through on T-Side lol


I want hellraisers to win


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I want hellraisers to win


Welp they won lol intense freaking game! GG


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Welp they won lol intense freaking game! GG


I couldn't believe it!!!!!!

I wish I had bet :/


----------



## EVILNOK

I don't post here a lot but damn. That Titan vs. Hellraisers match was 1 of the best I've seen in a while.


----------



## DizzlePro

#titanfall









i was gonna bet my Redline awp & my stat dragon tattoo glock on this game aswell, good thing i was late.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Been searching online, and here but can't find the answer.
Been trying to fix the HUD for csgo in nvidia surround. As far as I can see it's no longer available in Flawless Wide-screen?
What else could I do?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Woah woah woah, what do we have here?


----------



## EVILNOK

Cancel it if you haven't downloaded it. Apparently it was a mistake and that patch is a rollback to 2012. If you download it and it installs you have to patch again to revert back.


----------



## Swag

I can't even connect to steam servers right now. Also, in addition to that, they haven't posted any of the patch notes yet.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Woah woah woah, what do we have here?


after being able to login again i never had that update show up for me

on another note i got a drop from titan vs mousesports havent opened it yet though, also subbed at ESEA for a month havent played any pugs either.


----------



## ralliartninja

thats pretty wack, couldnt get my bets in for the past hour because steam is down, and now that they can access my inventory betting for complexity and iBuyPower matches is over.

**Correction** it now says " You currently have 0 items in you Counter-Strike: Global Offensive inventory"

-_- Fix you servers valve!


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> thats pretty wack, couldnt get my bets in for the past hour because steam is down, and now that they can access my inventory betting for complexity and iBuyPower matches is over


try again i was able to bet, i think they updated the times because of steam being down

[edit]
guess its too late now was able to make bets a minute ago


----------



## Swag

Latest update reverts game back to a beta version in 2012. Another 3.2gb update was just released to revert it back to the original version before the first update.







Thank god Steam went down when I wanted to install the new update.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Latest update reverts game back to a beta version in 2012. Another 3.2gb update was just released to revert it back to the original version before the first update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god Steam went down when I wanted to install the new update.


Well it's too late for me.

Already downloaded 2.7 gbs, then after that 3.1 gbs. I"m just glad I don't have any bandwidth caps.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Latest update reverts game back to a beta version in 2012. Another 3.2gb update was just released to revert it back to the original version before the first update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god Steam went down when I wanted to install the new update.


I posted that a few minutes ago to try and save a few people the hassle. I caught it when I was at 2.5/2.7 downloaded. I wonder how that even happened. It seems like a pretty big mistake to make during such a big event.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Latest update reverts game back to a beta version in 2012. Another 3.2gb update was just released to revert it back to the original version before the first update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god Steam went down when I wanted to install the new update.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that a few minutes ago to try and save a few people the hassle. I caught it when I was at 2.5/2.7 downloaded. I wonder how that even happened. It seems like a pretty big mistake to make during such a big event.
Click to expand...

Well, as far as I know, steam was DDos'd by some group of people originating from the UK.

Highly unlikely but, maybe they had something to do with it?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, as far as I know, steam was DDos'd by some group of people originating from the UK.
> 
> Highly unlikely but, maybe they had something to do with it?


Nah. DDoS is as easy as renting a botnet and pushing a button. This update would have had to come from Valve.


----------



## Jack Mac

I hate losers who DDoS and ruin the fun for others. Frustrating others and wasting their time isn't going to get people to support your stupid cause or opinion.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> try again i was able to bet, i think they updated the times because of steam being down
> 
> [edit]
> guess its too late now was able to make bets a minute ago


Yeah it sucks, I was going to bet some stat traks on Complexity too and they seem to be doing good so far.


----------



## mrsmiles

should i sell my souvenir case or open it?

[edit] seems like i lost my bet on fnatic..


----------



## dmasteR

Soooo many upsets this tournament. This tournament is going to be FANTASTIC!









DID YOU GUYS EVEN PRACTICE AT ALL? - SEMPHIS (Said to Clan Mystik mid round on de_inferno) lol


----------



## Jolly Roger

iBUYPOWER goes home.


----------



## ralliartninja

dang so far 2 of 3 teams I wanted to see at the finals are out . iBP and Titan, hopefully coL pulls through on their next match.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> iBUYPOWER goes home.


SirScoots even told iBuyPower to not bootcamp and save their money, haha.

The upsets are insane though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Damn, Fnatic was close to losing that one.


----------



## DizzlePro

Nip vs coL tomorrow, i guess coL are also going home

http://www.hltv.org/match/2290758-nip-complexity-ems-one-katowice-2014


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Nip vs coL tomorrow, i guess coL are also going home
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2290758-nip-complexity-ems-one-katowice-2014


Double Elimination I believe. So there's a lower bracket.


----------



## Swag

Does anyone know or recommend a top-notch CSGO server provider?

Currently, my server is provided by NFOServers and I'm gonna be blunt, they suck. Multiple times I've spoken to them about the awful performance of my server and each time they said they will fix it. Not only have they not fixed it, they stopped responding to my emails...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know or recommend a top-notch CSGO server provider?
> 
> Currently, my server is provided by NFOServers and I'm gonna be blunt, they suck. Multiple times I've spoken to them about the awful performance of my server and each time they said they will fix it. Not only have they not fixed it, they stopped responding to my emails...


http://eoreality.net/

https://my.fragready.com/index.php Use promo code: CEVO Not sure if this code still works.

Both good servers from what I've experienced.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know or recommend a top-notch CSGO server provider?
> 
> Currently, my server is provided by NFOServers and I'm gonna be blunt, they suck. Multiple times I've spoken to them about the awful performance of my server and each time they said they will fix it. Not only have they not fixed it, they stopped responding to my emails...
> 
> 
> 
> http://eoreality.net/
> 
> https://my.fragready.com/index.php Use promo code: CEVO Not sure if this code still works.
> 
> Both good servers from what I've experienced.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I will try fragready, I read some good things about them.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Nip vs coL tomorrow, i guess coL are also going home
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2290758-nip-complexity-ems-one-katowice-2014


I wouldn't count coL out.

They'll be more prepared today than they were yesterday as it is stands anyway. They have prepared specifically for NiP this time, we'll see how far that takes them.

Na'Vi though.... DH Winter atleast they had 2 bad players, understandable why they lost in groups. No excuses this time. Having the #1 Awper and a Top 10 Fragger and STILL lose to teams like Clan-Mystik who they outmatch on a player by player basis? Disgusting.

Fix your **** Na'Vi, this is the biggest tournament you can't just decide to not show up. Atleast coL made it, they've saved me twice now


----------



## Aventadoor

Yey!

Got a Stattrack Glock 18 Blue Fissure!








I have very few stattrack weps unfortunaly


----------



## LDV617

Are the recent games for NiP correct on HLTV? It seems like they haven't had any REAL competition in a while (not the CoL is REAL competition to NiP) But this could be an opportunity to catch NiP off guard.


----------



## Rickles

0 items in my CSGO backpack... valve doesn't want me to bet my knife...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yey!
> 
> Got a Stattrack Glock 18 Blue Fissure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have very few stattrack weps unfortunaly


Nice!

I'm still looking for a P250 stattrak, and I'm not sure which one to get when I get the money.


----------



## Aventadoor

I got a P2000 stattrak aswell, but I dont like it. USP is too baws


----------



## ralliartninja

coL vs NiP I like both of these teams I am just hoping for an intense match, hopefully its not one sided like the VP match.


----------



## LDV617

Well this just got interesting..

Is this (dust2) the first map/game?

edit: Casters answered me


----------



## Rickles

I was seriously going to bet my knife on coL too... it had almost 4:1


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I was seriously going to bet my knife on coL too... it had almost 4:1


I was trying to bet 3 stat traks on coL but stupid csloungebots are offline, I think it might be steams fault but still I wasnt able to bet.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I was seriously going to bet my knife on coL too... it had almost 4:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to bet 3 stat traks on coL but stupid csloungebots are offline, I think it might be steams fault but still I wasnt able to bet.
Click to expand...

It was steam, alot of my friends are reporting 0 items in their inventory but mine is perfectly fine so I dunno.


----------



## Jaycz

!vote coL
=)


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It was steam, alot of my friends are reporting 0 items in their inventory but mine is perfectly fine so I dunno.


Mine has been like that for over a day


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I was trying to bet 3 stat traks on coL but stupid csloungebots are offline, I think it might be steams fault but still I wasnt able to bet.


Just first map. Chill.


----------



## Jaycz

nuke now, col starting CT, but eh


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Just first map. Chill.


Lol im as chill as can be, I was never not chill i been trying to bet on their matches since yesterday. My complaint is with the betting issue lol.


----------



## Rickles

I got a drop, think I am gonna open it.


----------



## dmasteR

That was a rough second map for coL....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Lol im as chill as can be, I was never not chill i been trying to bet on their matches since yesterday. My complaint is with the betting issue lol.


Yep. Do you even 2-16 bro.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Yep. Do you even 2-16 bro.


Clever. lol as previously stated "coL vs NiP I like both of these teams I am just hoping for an intense match, hopefully its not one sided like the VP match."

Still hoping for that intense map hopefully train is a closer match than the first 2 maps.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Clever. lol as previously stated "coL vs NiP I like both of these teams I am just hoping for an intense match, hopefully its not one sided like the VP match."
> 
> Still hoping for that intense map hopefully train is a closer match than the first 2 maps.


Haha chill. I'm just yankin your chain. Cuz #murica, as Tosspot sez.


----------



## mrsmiles

got another case opened the first one and selling the second just don't seem to care much about the souvenir weapons.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I got a drop, think I am gonna open it.


Lucky

I already know I'm not gonna get one, but coL and NiP are enough to keep me watching.


----------



## Swag

Pros don't fake.


----------



## fartman

you cant bet knifes on csgolounge.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha chill. I'm just yankin your chain. Cuz #murica, as Tosspot sez.


lol RAWR! go 'Murica!


----------



## PolyMorphist

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GG, NiP


GeT_RiGhT's picks were insane on Train. His accuracy is amazing.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I watched sean alot of the time because I wanted to see how well he could use the AUG, you generally don't see those weapons used in matches like these.


----------



## ralliartninja

Great Match, I always enjoy watching a good train match.

New predictions for grandfinals?

I think its going to end up Virtus.Pro vs NiP in the end.


----------



## Aventadoor

Why dont I have as good aim as Get_right? I use same mice







......
xD


----------



## Rickles

I just bet on Fnatic over LGB

Awp Redline - min wear
M4A1-S Guardian - min wear
p250 Undertow - factory new
p90 Death by Kitty - field tested

Potential reward 34.5 value









gonna cry when i lose it


----------



## Rickles

I got a ump urban ddpat from hellraisers vs dignitas from my box


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I watched sean alot of the time because I wanted to see how well he could use the AUG, you generally don't see those weapons used in matches like these.


Isn't this the first big tournament since they re-balanced the AUG? I imagine we'll see a lot more of the bullpup now that it's a viable weapon again


----------



## ralliartninja

BTW game is currently on sale for $3.74 if you want a second account or possibly have friends who want to get into the game


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> BTW game is currently on sale for $3.74 if you want a second account or possibly have friends who want to get into the game


There goes the neighbourhood.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> There goes the neighbourhood.


Yep expecting a lot of banned hackers rebuying new accounts to reappear lol.


----------



## Ghost12

Typical, paid full price this week lol, this is not one I mind though, am impressed with the quality of this game and the whole package tbh, extremely good value for money. Having never played any Cs before am having a blast so far. I can see many hours play ahead.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I watched sean alot of the time because I wanted to see how well he could use the AUG, you generally don't see those weapons used in matches like these.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this the first big tournament since they re-balanced the AUG? I imagine we'll see a lot more of the bullpup now that it's a viable weapon again
Click to expand...

Re-balanced? Honestly, I thought both the AUG and SG were great weapons even before the patch that broke the aug and the patch that fixed it.

Now though, I guess you could call them more balanced in terms of what you pay for them and what you get. The SG has really helped me out in a lot of scenarios so I can't complain.


----------



## Swag

Added a new shiny knife to my collection:


----------



## Jack Mac

My favorite is still the bayonet slaughter.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> My favorite is still the bayonet slaughter.


How much is a ST M9 Bayonet Slaughter FN going for these days?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How much is a ST M9 Bayonet Slaughter FN going for these days?


Idk, but I prefer the normal bayonet over the M9 bayonet.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> My favorite is still the bayonet slaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> How much is a ST M9 Bayonet Slaughter FN going for these days?
Click to expand...

Factory new isnt on the market, minimal wear is though and that's $395


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> My favorite is still the bayonet slaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> How much is a ST M9 Bayonet Slaughter FN going for these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Factory new isnt on the market, minimal wear is though and that's $395
Click to expand...

Man, that's still too much.









I wonder how much my knives are worth...

Can someone price check on?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Karambit Fade MW (shiny pink)
Karambit Fade MW (purple/pink/yellow)
Karambit Slaughter FT


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Why dont I have as good aim as Get_right? I use same mice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> xD


Do you use a SteelSeries Xai? Get_right no longer uses the Rival.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Typical, paid full price this week lol, this is not one I mind though, am impressed with the quality of this game and the whole package tbh, extremely good value for money. Having never played any Cs before am having a blast so far. I can see many hours play ahead.


Welcome :]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Added a new shiny knife to my collection:


Jealous... Sick knife!

*drooling*


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Sigh, you guys and your knives...

I unboxed 3 weapon case 3s today and got the same damn camo three time in a row...USP Stainless, and the quality of them all was worse than what I already had.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Crazy matches last night. Had to push very hard to stay awake cuz so much biere. But I'm so sad that Dignitas has to play NIP in the semis because I'm actually rooting for both teams. Either way, GTR is on fire this tournament and it's incredible to watch him play right now. Even Fifflolen has massively picked up his game.

At this point I'm beginning to think that CPH wolves (Dignitas) isn't going be able to win the Bo3. Now today is Fnatic LGB which I'm pretty sure the former will win, but Virtus.Pro is looking extremely dominant after that LDLC destruction. Today is going to be really exciting.


----------



## mrsmiles

having to work sucks, only got to watch the last 3 matches on Thursday and the only match i was able to catch today was NiP vs CoL, but on the upside i did get a souvenir package so far i've gotten 2 of them.


----------



## Swag

So, I ended up trading my first Karambit Fade Minimal Wear that I posted a few weeks back.

I traded that MW and my ST AK47 Blue Lam FT for a Karambit Fade FN:


----------



## ralliartninja

I would enjoy just owning 1 knife.. lol i am not lucky enough to own anything over $10


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I would enjoy just owning 1 knife.. lol i am not lucky enough to own anything over $10


That was me before my friend randomly gave me a knife. Haha.









Also, on another note, coL's manager just announced that he talked with Valve and they are planning to release 128-tick servers soon!


----------



## mrsmiles

is LGB vs Fnatic on second map already?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> BTW game is currently on sale for $3.74 if you want a second account or possibly have friends who want to get into the game


So that's why I've been up against so many hackers today







At least 3 blatant hackers today...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> is LGB vs Fnatic on second map already?


Still first map. I want to watch so bad, but I'm so tired, and I want to watch NiP vs Dignatas more..


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That was me before my friend randomly gave me a knife. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, on another note, coL's manager just announced that he talked with Valve and they are planning to release 128-tick servers soon!


I doubt they will be used for MM, probably just a config.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I would enjoy just owning 1 knife.. lol i am not lucky enough to own anything over $10


lol I already regret selling my minimal wear M4A1-S Nitro, especially because I wasted my money on a nametag for it. I should have kept it..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sigh, you guys and your knives...
> 
> I unboxed 3 weapon case 3s today and got the same damn camo three time in a row...USP Stainless, and the quality of them all was worse than what I already had.


I unboxed two phoenix crates yesterday, I got two negev terrains. Why do I even waste my time on creates?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> I unboxed two phoenix crates yesterday, I got two negev terrains. Why do I even waste my time on creates?


Even better, I also bought 5 EMS capsules yesterday for $5. Then valve decided to lower the price to 25 cents each.

So now the same $5 I spent could have been used to purchase 20 of them









EDIT* I feel like venting more of my frustration, lol.

So I finally got an EMS package after watching since EMS started! Woooooo!







Oh, whats this? 3 rounds later one of my friends gets one? Awesome!

"So how many matches have you watched?"

"This is the only one I've seen so far, been watching for about ten minutes."

.....


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Even better, I also bought 5 EMS capsules yesterday for $5. Then valve decided to lower the price to 25 cents each.
> 
> So now the same $5 I spent could have been used to purchase 20 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT* I feel like venting more of my frustration, lol.
> 
> So I finally got an EMS package after watching since EMS started! Woooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, whats this? 3 rounds later one of my friends gets one? Awesome!
> 
> "So how many matches have you watched?"
> 
> "This is the only one I've seen so far, been watching for about ten minutes."
> 
> .....


Lol some people just get all the luck! Been watching EMS since day one almost everymatch and ZERO Drops.. its ok though I have learned a lot, put some of that knowledge to use.


----------



## EVILNOK

I've watched every match and got 1 drop. Opened it and got a Souvenir Nova| Candy Apple MW with 3 stickers on it so you know it does more damage.


----------



## dmasteR

No drops yet.







It's alright, these matches have been epic all weekend! Virtus.Pro has been a HUGE surprise to almost everyone I'm sure.

EDIT:
Anyone here named HomeDizzle? I don't really accept friend requests anymore unless I know it's someone from OCN, or someone I know.

If you add me PLEASE let me know your name, otherwise you won't be accepted. I get too many friend requests on my Main account, but I noticed this person added both of my accounts.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No drops yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright, these matches have been epic all weekend! Virtus.Pro has been a HUGE surprise to almost everyone I'm sure.
> 
> EDIT:
> Anyone here named HomeDizzle? I don't really accept friend requests anymore unless I know it's someone from OCN, or someone I know.
> 
> If you add me PLEASE let me know your name, otherwise you won't be accepted. I get too many friend requests on my Main account, but I noticed this person added both of my accounts.


Yeah there have been some really great matches. This VP vs. LGB is shaping up to be another great 1. I like watching just to see who ends up on top and learn what I can whether anything drops or not. I don't get to play as much GO as I did CS and CS:S so its always good to learn things where you can.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



dat FAMAS win from Krimz on LGB with 4hp was pretty sweet


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yeah there have been some really great matches. This VP vs. LGB is shaping up to be another great 1. I like watching just to see who ends up on top and learn what I can whether anything drops or not. I don't get to play as much GO as I did CS and CS:S so its always good to learn things where you can.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> dat FAMAS win from Krimz on LGB with 4hp was pretty sweet


I seriously can't believe they didn't just push him together in that 1vs2. Would have been a easy win.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No drops yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright, these matches have been epic all weekend! Virtus.Pro has been a HUGE surprise to almost everyone I'm sure.
> 
> EDIT:
> Anyone here named HomeDizzle? I don't really accept friend requests anymore unless I know it's someone from OCN, or someone I know.
> 
> If you add me PLEASE let me know your name, otherwise you won't be accepted. I get too many friend requests on my Main account, but I noticed this person added both of my accounts.


Valve is taking revenge on you for all the dreamhack cases you hoarded >:]

Also, I just got home and accepted his friend request. His OCN name is homer98, and he's only posted in this thread twice so it's probably why you don't recognize him.


----------



## zemco999

Finally made it to the last of the silver rankings... also got a p250 drop today during the tournament.


----------



## boOzy

Don't miss the grand final of IEM Katowice NiP - Virtus.Pro! Starting in just 20 minutes.

http://www.hltv.org/news/12171-ems-one-nip-vs-virtuspro-preview


----------



## Aventadoor

I just sold my knife for 63.5 euro


----------



## Jaycz

wow VP played out of their minds


----------



## imok

i am seriously happy as ****. after all they have been through with go... multiple team changes, players retiring, bad orgs/management, and not the best performances.... i am really damn happy for them. how could you not be1


----------



## Blk

Neo too stronk!


----------



## Aventadoor

Just got MGE








Never thought id manage to do that


----------



## mrsmiles

slept through the match a bit disappointed but only because i lost my bet oh well...


----------



## LDV617

Is matchmaking down?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The karambit is now my favorite knife thanks to this guide.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=236306512&searchtext=Karambit


----------



## Pwnography

Dmaster to clarify I am the Butler who has added you.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Dmaster to clarify I am the Butler who has added you.


Your name on Steam is HomeDizzle?

Congrats on Virtus.Pro. Truly amazing team who really deserves this win! Congrats to them!











"Neo the prize at home will be better" hahahahaha









EDIT:




For anyone who missed this :]


----------



## ricklen

IEM was amazing indeed ^^

But I'm posting here because I'm looking for a couple of people to play competitive with me. Currently I'm playing in Silver Elite Master/ Gold Nova 1 but I can't go any highter because I feel I always have to carry the team, I'm almost every time the best of my team but I lose the matches because my team just sucks.... So I get very tired of constantly ranking from elite master to gold nova 1









So anyone interested in teaming/ranking up with me sometimes? Pls PM.

Comming from The Netherlands btw


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Your name on Steam is HomeDizzle?
> 
> Congrats on Virtus.Pro. Truly amazing team who really deserves this win! Congrats to them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Neo the prize at home will be better" hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who missed this :]


LOL dude I was going insane when I was watching this happen during their match.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Is matchmaking down?


http://carlknowles.co.uk/mm/

Currently down in North America. Always use above link to check if MM is down :] enjoy!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Your name on Steam is HomeDizzle?


No I added you im called butler. Didnt think to let you know that was my name ^^


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys why does 16x AF not work in this game? I can't tell the difference between 16 or Bilinear.

Is there a way to disable in-game AF so that I can use Nvidia's AF settings inside the CP? "mat_filtertextures" doesn't work btw.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys why does 16x AF not work in this game? I can't tell the difference between 16 or Bilinear.
> 
> Is there a way to disable in-game AF so that I can use Nvidia's AF settings inside the CP? "mat_filtertextures" doesn't work btw.


It works fine.


http://imgur.com/g0Hio


Are you sure you don't have a game profile that overrides some of the settings?


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.dailydot.com/esports/counter-strike-go-iem/

Quote:


> Earlier today, Polish Counter-Strike team Virtus Pro earned $100,000 and the gold medal in the EMS Major Series One. The match, against Swedish side Ninjas in Pyjamas, was played in front of a raucous home crowd in the city of Katowice, Poland.
> 
> The players, the capacity crowd of 11,500, and the thousands playing the game around the world know it: 2014 is the year of Counter-Strike.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/esports/counter-strike-go-iem/
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today, Polish Counter-Strike team Virtus Pro earned $100,000 and the gold medal in the EMS Major Series One. The match, against Swedish side Ninjas in Pyjamas, was played in front of a raucous home crowd in the city of Katowice, Poland.
> 
> The players, the capacity crowd of 11,500, and the thousands playing the game around the world know it: *2014 is the year of Counter-Strike.*
Click to expand...

Sucks that alot of people I know don't know this yet, and are still off playing Brokenfield 4.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sucks that alot of people I know don't know this yet, and are still off playing *Brokenfield 4*.


lol I have over 400hrs in it, I wish I would have tried this game a lot sooner, what an awesome and complete package, I have racked up a few hrs just learning with bots so far and watching streams and comp matches, had a few casual rounds but I like to know what I am doing before jumping in head first, Im no run and gunner so if ever become decent at this game will be through accuracy and playing smart and learning. I would say at this point is probably the best value for money game have ever bought.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sucks that alot of people I know don't know this yet, and are still off playing *Brokenfield 4*.
> 
> 
> 
> lol I have over 400hrs in it, I wish I would have tried this game a lot sooner, what an awesome and complete package, I have racked up a few hrs just learning with bots so far and watching streams and comp matches, had a few casual rounds but I like to know what I am doing before jumping in head first, Im no run and gunner so if ever become decent at this game will be through accuracy and playing smart and learning. I would say at this point is probably the best value for money game have ever bought.
Click to expand...

I have about 150 hours with bots alone on both CSS and CSGO. It's definitely one reason why I'm fairly decent at the game today.

One point that I try to make to people who ask about CSGO, is that if you end up buying it and you don't like it, it was only $15 (3.74 on sale) and you didn't break the bank or anything, unlike you would with battlefield, being $50 and another $50 for premium.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> One point that I try to make to people who ask about CSGO, is that if you end up buying it and you don't like it, it was only $15 (3.74 on sale) and you didn't break the bank or anything, unlike you would with battlefield, being $50 and another $50 for premium.


Not to mention you get more support for your dollar. BF4 has been out almost a quarter of a year, give or take, and still has problems that have been persistent since launch. It also has an extremely SLOW dev team and EA/Dice are no good at making big decisions / changes. CS takes all this out of the equation with the workshop, let the players do the creative, and let the devs fix the problem. I couldn't agree more with the OP Who said 2014 is year of CS.

I wish Valve had the power to kill LoL with Dota2 and run the MOBA scene, but I don't think that is going to happen anytime soon, unfortunately.

EDIT: The price tag is a scam! Everybody here knows we've all spent more than $100 on this effin game ^^


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Not to mention you get more support for your dollar. BF4 has been out almost a quarter of a year, give or take, and still has problems that have been persistent since launch. It also has an extremely SLOW dev team and EA/Dice are no good at making big decisions / changes. CS takes all this out of the equation with the workshop, let the players do the creative, and let the devs fix the problem. I couldn't agree more with the OP Who said 2014 is year of CS.
> 
> I wish Valve had the power to kill LoL with Dota2 and run the MOBA scene, but I don't think that is going to happen anytime soon, unfortunately.
> 
> EDIT: The price tag is a scam! Everybody here knows we've all spent more than $100 on this effin game ^^


I was fortunate enough to have very few problems with bf4 outside of the now generic hit reg problems etc. Never played a Pc fps until Sept/12 and bf3, am 41 so was never really into fps, got more time on my hands and steadily it grew on me. Just sick of the cheap deaths in bf series, that you have no counter to or cant do anything about. In cs so far, even with bots it feels like I get killed for my own play if that makes any sense and to me that feels more satisfying. I had 1300hrs in bf3/4 and for a good slice of that was looking for something else that appeals, this ticks every box and would have happily paid a lot more for it. Also the community seems great which is an added bonus.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> EDIT: The price tag is a scam! Everybody here knows we've all spent more than $100 on this effin game ^^


I know, it's sad really. I myself have spent $114 on in game items alone. But all of those purchases were completely optional.

For battlefield, premium is optional too, but when an expansion comes out you won't be able to play with your friends for a couple of weeks because you don't have that expansion or the premium service. The only thing even remotely close to premium in CSGO is the operations that come out, but those are only $3-$6 and you can still join your friends and play with them without purchasing it.


----------



## LDV617

Agree with both of you ^

BF3/BF4 are not the "war/firefight sim" I wish they were. They are beautiful graphically, and have great campaigns, but unfortunately the multiplayer (the heart of any real FPS) is gimmicky as hell. And I totally see what you are saying about the death/reg comparison. In CS, they mechanics of guns are solid, they are the foundation of the game and totally fundamental. In BF4, it seems like something that is often patched / changed. This brings up tons of problems in multiplayer and totally destroys any form of competitive play.

As far the money thing goes -- I have over $100 spent, but I realize now, that is "steam money" and afik there is no real way to check how much money you spend from your debit card per game. I'm sure you can lookup all the purchases from the account -- but that wouldn't help me since I've bought ~20 games off my debit card as well.

After watching Katowice, I have a strong feeling that CS is the future of esports. LoL, SC2, and Dota2 (not really though) come in as close competition, but there is just so much to be done with CS. The presentation is truly amazing, and the people working for the events are overqualified. My example of this is the older american caster, I think his name is Scoots? But when I first starting watching CS competitions I was watching ESL and thought; who is this old guy? I did research on him and here's the deal -- He was an ex CS player, don't know if he was pro/competitive or not, but he's a vet. He also was a regional event manager for Coca-Cola in the US... wait, WHAT!?! This guy is not only a trained / enterprise event manager, he's a CS player as well. I think that totally changes the traditional outlook of these PC nerds at events. They got some great talent, and have been putting on AMAZING events. I am very excited to see what more 2014 will bring ^^


----------



## Fusion Racing

Got a question about drops.

If I were to host a dedi and me and my friends play on it passworded would you get drops? Or do you have to use the Valve servers for that? Just wondering as we rarely play against anyone else, rather just play against each other for a laugh, but it would be nice if we could get some drops while doing so.

On another note, really enjoyed watching EMS One, didn't get a drop, but it was really entertaining with some super close matches. sNax's move against NiP that's posted further up just topped it off.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Got a question about drops.
> 
> If I were to host a dedi and me and my friends play on it passworded would you get drops? Or do you have to use the Valve servers for that? Just wondering as we rarely play against anyone else, rather just play against each other for a laugh, but it would be nice if we could get some drops while doing so.
> 
> On another note, really enjoyed watching EMS One, didn't get a drop, but it was really entertaining with some super close matches. sNax's move against NiP that's posted further up just topped it off.


You get it on non-valve servers (3rd party host) so you should when hosting yourself. Id imagine theres a console command (google) so check its on.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol I have over 400hrs in it, I wish I would have tried this game a lot sooner, what an awesome and complete package, I have racked up a few hrs just learning with bots so far and watching streams and comp matches, had a few casual rounds but I like to know what I am doing before jumping in head first, Im no run and gunner so if ever become decent at this game will be through accuracy and playing smart and learning. I would say at this point is probably the best value for money game have ever bought.


Interesting part, is that's exactly how CS is played. CS isn't your traditional run and gun FPS game. It's a tactical shooter, so playing intelligently with good accuracy is exactly the way to win!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I know, it's sad really. I myself have spent $114 on in game items alone. But all of those purchases were completely optional.
> 
> For battlefield, premium is optional too, but when an expansion comes out you won't be able to play with your friends for a couple of weeks because you don't have that expansion or the premium service. The only thing even remotely close to premium in CSGO is the operations that come out, but those are only $3-$6 and you can still join your friends and play with them without purchasing it.


Plus, if you sell the operation cases that come out, you end up actually making money.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Got a question about drops.
> 
> If I were to host a dedi and me and my friends play on it passworded would you get drops? Or do you have to use the Valve servers for that? Just wondering as we rarely play against anyone else, rather just play against each other for a laugh, but it would be nice if we could get some drops while doing so.
> 
> On another note, really enjoyed watching EMS One, didn't get a drop, but it was really entertaining with some super close matches. sNax's move against NiP that's posted further up just topped it off.


I believe you do. Drops are timed, and has very little to do with if you're on a Valve Official server. I play community Deathmatches and get drops!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I get $70 to spend on whatever my heart desires and then steam goes down.

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrsmiles

i feel like im a decent player but i can be very inconsistent. what can i do to improve in that aspect?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sucks that alot of people I know don't know this yet, and are still off playing Brokenfield 4.


I've played CS since the beginning. Same for BF. I still play both because I still enjoy both. Even with the issues BF4 has had I have had a blast with it. "Netcode" was never Battlefield's strong suit to begin with but I haven't had any gamebreaking issues since the 1st 3 weeks or so after release. Just saying, theres no reason people can't enjoy playing both. I know I do. And really they don't even deserve a comparison. The only similarity is they both have weapons.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i feel like im a decent player but i can be very inconsistent. what can i do to improve in that aspect?


Improve crosshair placement.
Maybe turn down your sens?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i feel like im a decent player but i can be very inconsistent. what can i do to improve in that aspect?


Play with the same people more often so you are playing the same spot more often. I find myself helping a team most when I am playing in spots like long A or B site and focusing on rotating quickly. Being able to get to a site quick enough to help your team is highly underrated.

Every time I see a CT rotate through T spawn on dust 2 I swear I could rage flip my desk.

"They are pushing B"

30 seconds later dude from long A shows up and now has to try to clutch vs 2+ after he rotates too slow. I get that part of this is the rest of his team going in too quick (I always ask them to wait) but man it makes me mad.

ALSO: I guess it is impossible to trade my flip knife safari battle scarred for any gut knife....


----------



## masmotors

finnaly got the game this weekend its fun and hard as nails takes alot to get a kill but i like it


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Agree with both of you ^
> 
> BF3/BF4 are not the "war/firefight sim" I wish they were. They are beautiful graphically, and have great campaigns, but unfortunately the multiplayer (the heart of any real FPS) is gimmicky as hell. And I totally see what you are saying about the death/reg comparison. In CS, they mechanics of guns are solid, they are the foundation of the game and totally fundamental. In BF4, it seems like something that is often patched / changed. This brings up tons of problems in multiplayer and totally destroys any form of competitive play.
> 
> As far the money thing goes -- I have over $100 spent, but I realize now, that is "steam money" and afik there is no real way to check how much money you spend from your debit card per game. I'm sure you can lookup all the purchases from the account -- but that wouldn't help me since I've bought ~20 games off my debit card as well.
> 
> After watching Katowice, I have a strong feeling that CS is the future of esports. LoL, SC2, and Dota2 (not really though) come in as close competition, but there is just so much to be done with CS. The presentation is truly amazing, and the people working for the events are overqualified. My example of this is the older american caster, I think his name is Scoots? But when I first starting watching CS competitions I was watching ESL and thought; who is this old guy? I did research on him and here's the deal -- He was an ex CS player, don't know if he was pro/competitive or not, but he's a vet. He also was a regional event manager for Coca-Cola in the US... wait, WHAT!?! This guy is not only a trained / enterprise event manager, he's a CS player as well. I think that totally changes the traditional outlook of these PC nerds at events. They got some great talent, and have been putting on AMAZING events. I am very excited to see what more 2014 will bring ^^


As much as I love CS, I think it will remain behind Dota 2 in term of coverage.
Still CS is the king of competitive FPS and Dota 2 the king of mobas imo.

I dont know if you guys play Dota 2 but the competitive aspect is truly well implemented in the game.
The tournament tickets to download replays or watch live, the caster channels for specific games, the items specific to given tournaments...
Valve is really pushing their games to a next level!


----------



## MorgsTouch

Anyone having trouble with matchmaking? And loadouts?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> Anyone having trouble with matchmaking? And loadouts?


Steam was down earlier, so they are probably having server issues at the moment.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masmotors*
> 
> finnaly got the game this weekend its fun and hard as nails takes alot to get a kill but i like it


Welcome to CS :]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i feel like im a decent player but i can be very inconsistent. what can i do to improve in that aspect?


Are you getting out played? Or are you getting out aimed? Inconsistency can come from both, and it's hard to evaluate what your issue may possibly be without seeing a DEMO from a MatchMaking game, or scrims/matches. If you can link up a match where you want me to watch it, i'll gladly analyze the demo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Play with the same people more often so you are playing the same spot more often. I find myself helping a team most when I am playing in spots like long A or B site and focusing on rotating quickly. Being able to get to a site quick enough to help your team is highly underrated.
> 
> Every time I see a CT rotate through T spawn on dust 2 I swear I could rage flip my desk.
> 
> "They are pushing B"
> 
> 30 seconds later dude from long A shows up and now has to try to clutch vs 2+ after he rotates too slow. I get that part of this is the rest of his team going in too quick (I always ask them to wait) but man it makes me mad.
> 
> ALSO: I guess it is impossible to trade my flip knife safari battle scarred for any gut knife....


Not too many people like flip knifes unfortunately, especially not a Safari Mesh









It took me forever to get rid of my Bayonet Safari Mesh BS


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> EDIT: The price tag is a scam! Everybody here knows we've all spent more than $100 on this effin game ^^


I've spent -$15 (yes, negative) so far, because of drops.


----------



## Ghost12

Well ventured into some more casual tonight, game is tough lol, one thing stands out is in the games have played so far, all defuse ( cant stand tdm in any game) is there has been zero communication by text or chat. Maybe need to find a regular server to play instead of joining random casual. Is a bit of a downer not doing so well to begin with but I was terrible at battlefield with it being my first pc fps and steadily became decent. Keen to learn and intend to keep at it. I cant believe the complexity of this game tbh, far more to it than I ever thought.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well ventured into some more casual tonight, game is tough lol, one thing stands out is in the games have played so far, all defuse ( cant stand tdm in any game) is there has been zero communication by text or chat. Maybe need to find a regular server to play instead of joining random casual. Is a bit of a downer not doing so well to begin with but I was terrible at battlefield with it being my first pc fps and steadily became decent. Keen to learn and intend to keep at it. I cant believe the complexity of this game tbh, far more to it than I ever thought.


Find friends to play with will make it much more fun









Feel free to add me

user: wcyd


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Steam, staph taking a dump damnit!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well ventured into some more casual tonight, game is tough lol, one thing stands out is in the games have played so far, all defuse ( cant stand tdm in any game) is there has been zero communication by text or chat. Maybe need to find a regular server to play instead of joining random casual. Is a bit of a downer not doing so well to begin with but I was terrible at battlefield with it being my first pc fps and steadily became decent. Keen to learn and intend to keep at it. I cant believe the complexity of this game tbh, far more to it than I ever thought.


I would recommend trying to play a few minutes of DM / FFA or Gun Game to warm up. Definitely helps understand the gun mechanics faster. in matchmaking, or any roundbased game mode you have such few shots to practice and no time to waste money on bad guns. I can confirm DM / Aim maps helped me a LOT. Then play with friends or altpug / MM for more competitive play


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I would recommend trying to play a few minutes of DM / FFA or Gun Game to warm up. Definitely helps understand the gun mechanics faster. in matchmaking, or any roundbased game mode you have such few shots to practice and no time to waste money on bad guns. I can confirm DM / Aim maps helped me a LOT. Then play with friends or altpug / MM for more competitive play


Thanks, I will try many things. Pretty good at recognising my own failings in game, I would say in 70% of the deaths have suffered so far have immediately thought to myself I have put myself in a positional disadvantage, peeked wrongly etc, I am not too bad with aim so map knowledge and game time will help over the course of time. Is a great game though and will be sticking at it. Thanks for all the help, suggestions and replies.


----------



## dmasteR

LOL. Could you spot the first kill immediately? I sure couldn't.... not until the replay. Flusha couldn't either from what I could tell with his crosshair placement after the first "kill" on the kill feed.


----------



## LDV617

Also learn to burst with the AK, and learn to hard stop. People don't talk enough about hard stopping in this thread, but it has helped a great amount in the few days I've been practicing. I can't find a good youtube tutorial atm, but basically instead of moving like A-D-A-D you do it two times so AD-AD. The difference is huge.d


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Could you spot the first kill immediately? I sure couldn't.... not until the replay. Flusha couldn't either from what I could tell with his crosshair placement after the first "kill" on the kill feed.


OMG I LITERALLY JUST WATCHED THAT :O

I kept rewinding it to see where he was, because I didn't think they would play the opposite perspective. 30 seconds wasted.


----------



## zemco999

Anyone here in the US want to help me rank up? I am silver elite right now. Was Silver elite master yesterday, but people were smurfing


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Anyone here in the US want to help me rank up? I am silver elite right now. Was Silver elite master yesterday, but people were smurfing


I can't, but a word of advice:
Play the Phoenix maps, like Cache because there's a lot of trolls on vanilla because the game went on sale for $3. Also, try to communicate with your team and go with them. Don't bait them, that simple advice got me from GN1 to DMG, my KD/R might be slightly lower but it doesn't matter, this game is based on an ELO system, if you win, it'll help you rank up.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Anyone here in the US want to help me rank up? I am silver elite right now. Was Silver elite master yesterday, but people were smurfing


I'd help you, but you won't have much fun playing against SMFC/GE most likely.


----------



## Swag

Once you reach silver ranks, it's almost impossible to rank up by yourself. Most people who solo queue in that rank is pretty much out for themselves and this game isn't a game where you can clutch every round because of the non-regeneration.

I think your best bet is getting a few friends and learning together to climb up the ranks. That or pay someone to boost you up or ask here if anyone is willing.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/03/17/5-awesome-moments-from-2014-ems-one-katowice-csgo-championship/

Definitely some jaw dropping moments in here, including the video that dmaster a few pages ago.


----------



## Pwnography

4 man from MM today.

Not currently loading so here is a direct link.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Once you reach silver ranks, it's almost impossible to rank up by yourself. Most people who solo queue in that rank is pretty much out for themselves and this game isn't a game where you can clutch every round because of the non-regeneration.
> 
> I think your best bet is getting a few friends and learning together to climb up the ranks. That or *pay someone to boost you up* or ask here if anyone is willing.


Whatever you do, don't pay anyone to boost you up. Just supports that poor mentality, plus almost everyone who's boosting people up are cheating.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whatever you do, don't pay anyone to boost you up. Just supports that poor mentality, plus almost everyone who's boosting people up are cheating.


Not to mention once you stop getting "helped" you'll derank and end up pretty much right back where you started.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whatever you do, don't pay anyone to boost you up. Just supports that poor mentality, plus almost everyone who's boosting people up are cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention once you stop getting "helped" you'll derank and end up pretty much right back where you started.
Click to expand...

Not to mention that you cause grief to the true skilled players up in that rank.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'd help you, but you won't have much fun playing against SMFC/GE most likely.


Honestly it would be better than what I just went through. Played with all Russians, ended up being the only one that went positive, against all novas and my team was all novas. I'm just tired of playing with my friends who are all silver, and soloing it. I do play with one Swede from OCN, with his buddies, and love it. He's Master something or another. I don't know his OCN name though.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Picked this up a few days ago for $3.75

I tried it in beta and thought it was awful and tried to be like CoD too much,

But I think it's great now, I love the competitive mode.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Anyone here in the US want to help me rank up? I am silver elite right now. Was Silver elite master yesterday, but people were smurfing


Ill help u you can add me on steam dv8hays.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'd help you, but you won't have much fun playing against SMFC/GE most likely.


ill play with u i played aginst some GEs yesterday that was smurfing. An i know why they where they sucked really bad that or i play better than just a nova bc i was p250ing there awps.


----------



## Swag

Should I trade my StatTrak AK Red Lam MW for a AK Fire Serpent MW? Or is the ST more worth it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Should I trade my StatTrak AK Red Lam MW for a AK Fire Serpent MW? Or is the ST more worth it?


Trade it. Fire Serpents are worth more.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Should I trade my StatTrak AK Red Lam MW for a AK Fire Serpent MW? Or is the ST more worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> Trade it. Fire Serpents are worth more.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm trading it right now. I won the other gun off the bets I made on VP vs NiP. I had like $50 - $60 worth bet into it.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Should I trade my StatTrak AK Red Lam MW for a AK Fire Serpent MW? Or is the ST more worth it?


I think Fire Serpent is one if the ugliest skins in the game and I like red lam so personally I would take the red


----------



## Shanenanigans

I think it's pretty ugly as well, but it's very easily tradeable upwards for an asiimov M4A4 or something.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Pwnography* 






and personally I have gotten away from stattraks as I think for me it is counter intuitive for competitive match making. I'd have my stat trak ak or m4 and I would just keep it every round I lived instead of picking up someone else's awp or auto sniper etc.

And my favorite AK skin is actually safari because I think it takes stickers the best.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Should I trade my StatTrak AK Red Lam MW for a AK Fire Serpent MW? Or is the ST more worth it?


trade it for an AK47 redline FT+m4 nitro MW and something like a deagle golden koi


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Rickles* 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Pwnography*


----------



## Pwnography

Was simply trying to copy the code dmaster had used, clearly i need to brush up on my skills.


----------



## LDV617

Any recommendations for a USB soundcard?

I had a big post typed up about my needs and such -- but a moderator deleted it ><

^tried to delete that too


----------



## Shanenanigans

You could get the Steelseries crap, but I've been using a Fiio E7 since release (my X-Fi Fatal1ty had died) and I love it. Should be able to find it cheap on eBay or something.


----------



## Rickles

Why not get a extender for your headset and a pcie sound card?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Was simply trying to copy the code dmaster had used, clearly i need to brush up on my skills.


Haha it's fine. Being on forums as much as I am I try my best to figure out the mysteries of bbcode.

oh...I also cracked today...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I blew $25 on a stattrak glock (dragon tattoo), stattrak MP9 Rose Iron, and a stattrak USP stainless.

Dear lawd, please forgive my wreckless spending! why did I do it? WHHHYYYYY!?


----------



## Rickles

I never use the mp9, but when I do I do amazing..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I never use the mp9, but when I do I do amazing..


I pick it over the famas a lot of the time. Mostly for the 2nd round or sometimes when we're suppose to be eco'ing.


----------



## LDV617

mp9 aint got nothin on that MAC 10 baby


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> You could get the Steelseries crap, but I've been using a Fiio E7 since release (my X-Fi Fatal1ty had died) and I love it. Should be able to find it cheap on eBay or something.


Ok I will take a look at that one, by Steelseries crap you mean the USB card that comes with the Siberia v2 Frost/ "gaming" edition?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Why not get a extender for your headset and a pcie sound card?


Could you find me one on amazon to take a look at? I have thought about this but was concerned about losing quality.


----------



## homer98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone here named HomeDizzle? I don't really accept friend requests anymore unless I know it's someone from OCN, or someone I know.
> 
> If you add me PLEASE let me know your name, otherwise you won't be accepted. I get too many friend requests on my Main account, but I noticed this person added both of my accounts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Also, I just got home and accepted his friend request. His OCN name is homer98, and he's only posted in this thread twice so it's probably why you don't recognize him.


Sorry about that dmasteR, I added myself to the spreadsheet but haven't really introduced myself and very rarely post.
Started to get interested in CS again, and slowly getting better(goldnova 2). Will add some more people tonight, feel free to invite for a game if I'm on.

EMS One was pretty awesome to watch, and see the best of the best compete.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> mp9 aint got nothin on that MAC 10 baby


Oh I agree definitely, but the MP9 is the closest you can get to the MAC-10 on the CT Side.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Ok I will take a look at that one, by Steelseries crap you mean the USB card that comes with the Siberia v2 Frost/ "gaming" edition?
> Could you find me one on amazon to take a look at? I have thought about this but was concerned about losing quality.


Yeah, that's the one. It emphasizes on treble and mids and has close to no bass. Terrible to listen to CS on that.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> Ill help u you can add me on steam dv8hays.


Added, and Dmaster I added you as well.

My steam name is Cyborg-ninja Jesus


----------



## LDV617

That Fiio E7 is SOO close to what I want, but slightly more than I would want to spend, is there a comparable device for <$40?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That Fiio E7 is SOO close to what I want, but slightly more than I would want to spend, is there a comparable device for <$40?


There might be. Check out their cheaper stuff. Or just look up best value USB DACs under $100 on Head-Fi.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/03/18/building-crown-part-two-layout-design-textures-and-the-hammer-editor/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















































This looks extremely nice so far.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/03/18/building-crown-part-two-layout-design-textures-and-the-hammer-editor/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks extremely nice so far.


Map is already out.









http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=239672577


----------



## mrsmiles

my Xornet mouse had been failing on me (scroll wheel and left click) so i went out today after work and bought a new mouse i ended up getting the Steelseries Rival and i took the opportunity to buy a new pad as well since the one i had been using was way too dirty.


----------



## LDV617

Steelseries Rival master race. Can't say I've tried them all, but it's the best mouse I have EVER touched by far.

And yes Crown looks amazing, it came out today right? Or yesterday


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/03/18/building-crown-part-two-layout-design-textures-and-the-hammer-editor/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks extremely nice so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map is already out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=239672577
Click to expand...

oooooooooo

downloading now


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys what happens if you get kicked from a competitive match? I accidentally shot my team too much so I got booted. Will it lower my rank? Does rank matter in any way besides player difficulty? Like drops or anything like that?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> You get it on non-valve servers (3rd party host) so you should when hosting yourself. Id imagine theres a console command (google) so check its on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I believe you do. Drops are timed, and has very little to do with if you're on a Valve Official server. I play community Deathmatches and get drops!


Just got a bunch of drops tonight, so yes it works as long as it's VAC secured from what I can tell. Nothing too interesting yet, but I'm sure that'll come at some point.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys what happens if you get kicked from a competitive match? I accidentally shot my team too much so I got booted. Will it lower my rank? Does rank matter in any way besides player difficulty? Like drops or anything like that?


Nope, won't affect your drops at all. You'll lose a bit of ELO, which could potentially effect your rank. One thing I suggest to players that shoot teammates on accident, is to pay attention to the mini-map just a little more often and notice where your teammates are at all times. It sounds simple, but it truly isn't until you get the hang of it.


----------



## Swag

So, I put a custom viewmodel_offset values in my autoexec, and my autoexec is definitely being loaded, however my viewmodel keeps going to a preset one where the values become 2.5. How can I fix this?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So, I put a custom viewmodel_offset values in my autoexec, and my autoexec is definitely being loaded, however my viewmodel keeps going to a preset one where the values become 2.5. How can I fix this?


Put a host_writeconfig at the end of your autoexec. And put in an echo command for fun to make sure that your exec is being loaded.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So, I put a custom viewmodel_offset values in my autoexec, and my autoexec is definitely being loaded, however my viewmodel keeps going to a preset one where the values become 2.5. How can I fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> Put a host_writeconfig at the end of your autoexec. And put in an echo command for fun to make sure that your exec is being loaded.
Click to expand...

Yea, that's why I know my autoexec is definitely being loaded. I put an echo saying "Kuma Config Loaded" around 50 times so it spams the whole console window for me.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So, I put a custom viewmodel_offset values in my autoexec, and my autoexec is definitely being loaded, however my viewmodel keeps going to a preset one where the values become 2.5. How can I fix this?


I have my ones in game.cfg, not had an issue with them resetting.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Added, and Dmaster I added you as well.
> 
> My steam name is Cyborg-ninja Jesus


yup i got it ill be on tonight around 12:30. wont play much for the rest of the week bc of work but the weekend will be all day an night. i usally run 16hr take a small break an go again.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, won't affect your drops at all. You'll lose a bit of ELO, which could potentially effect your rank. One thing I suggest to players that shoot teammates on accident, is to pay attention to the mini-map just a little more often and notice where your teammates are at all times. It sounds simple, but it truly isn't until you get the hang of it.


i find it easier to just use coms, if they dont have a mic an get shot bc they are running around like a baffon its all on them. but sometimes when both t an ct look almost the same its easy to shot a team mate in the legs or through a door.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, that's why I know my autoexec is definitely being loaded. I put an echo saying "Kuma Config Loaded" around 50 times so it spams the whole console window for me.


We figured it out.

Swag was trying to use illegal values.








Quote:


> Custom Viewmodel Position
> viewmodel_presetpos must be set to "0" in order to use custom viewmodel cvars.
> viewmodel_presetpos "0"
> viewmodel_fov can be set anywhere from "54" to "68" and determines the field of view of the viewmodel.
> viewmodel_fov "54 to 68"
> viewmodel_offset_x can be set anywhere from "-2" to "2.5" and determines the x axis of the viewmodel.
> viewmodel_offset_x "-2 to 2.5"
> viewmodel_offset_y can be set anywhere from "-2" to "2.5" and determines the y axis of the viewmodel.
> viewmodel_offset_y "-2 to 2.5"
> viewmodel_offset_z can be set anywhere from "-2" to "2.5" and determines the z axis of the viewmodel.
> viewmodel_offset_z "-2 to 2.5"


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, that's why I know my autoexec is definitely being loaded. I put an echo saying "Kuma Config Loaded" around 50 times so it spams the whole console window for me.
> 
> 
> 
> We figured it out.
> 
> Swag was trying to use illegal values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Viewmodel Position
> viewmodel_presetpos must be set to "0" in order to use custom viewmodel cvars.
> viewmodel_presetpos "0"
> viewmodel_fov can be set anywhere from "54" to "68" and determines the field of view of the viewmodel.
> viewmodel_fov "54 to 68"
> viewmodel_offset_x can be set anywhere from "-2" to "2.5" and determines the x axis of the viewmodel.
> viewmodel_offset_x "-2 to 2.5"
> viewmodel_offset_y can be set anywhere from "-2" to "2.5" and determines the y axis of the viewmodel.
> viewmodel_offset_y "-2 to 2.5"
> viewmodel_offset_z can be set anywhere from "-2" to "2.5" and determines the z axis of the viewmodel.
> viewmodel_offset_z "-2 to 2.5"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Makes it sound like I'm doing something bad.







Hahahah!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Haha it's fine. Being on forums as much as I am I try my best to figure out the mysteries of bbcode.
> 
> oh...I also cracked today...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I blew $25 on a stattrak glock (dragon tattoo), stattrak MP9 Rose Iron, and a stattrak USP stainless.
> 
> Dear lawd, please forgive my wreckless spending! why did I do it? WHHHYYYYY!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Makes it sound like I'm doing something bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahah!


Hope you get VAC banned


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Haha it's fine. Being on forums as much as I am I try my best to figure out the mysteries of bbcode.
> 
> oh...I also cracked today...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I blew $25 on a stattrak glock (dragon tattoo), stattrak MP9 Rose Iron, and a stattrak USP stainless.
> 
> Dear lawd, please forgive my wreckless spending! why did I do it? WHHHYYYYY!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Makes it sound like I'm doing something bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you get VAC banned
Click to expand...

Hahahaha! Oh god, I'd be so mad. Basically $1400 down the drain with all my skins.







If I get VAC-Banned, I'm blaming you!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hahahaha! Oh god, I'd be so mad. Basically $1400 down the drain with all my skins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get VAC-Banned, I'm blaming you!


I think you do not loose the skins, you can trade them to a separate account.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hahahaha! Oh god, I'd be so mad. Basically $1400 down the drain with all my skins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get VAC-Banned, I'm blaming you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you do not loose the skins, you can trade them to a separate account.
Click to expand...

Once you get VAC Banned, the client doesn't allow you to trade items from that account. Unless they changed it recently, that's how it works. That's why some people are getting bad for being banned by the new VAC client by accident.


----------



## Rickles

Purp Scurp

http://www.amazon.com/Your-Cable-Store-Stereo-Remote/dp/B000Z13844


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Purp Scurp
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Your-Cable-Store-Stereo-Remote/dp/B000Z13844


Looked good until I read the product description. I could plug the mic in the front, and plug the output in the mobo. I'm looking at other gaming / mid range DACs under $50 and have found a couple interesting ones. If I decide to buy anything I'll post it here for review first


----------



## Aventadoor

I love USP-S


----------



## LDV617

What is more ideal between a DAC and PCIe sound card? I realize now I could just get a nice budget sound card that has on audio header on it and plug my front audio into the card XD


----------



## Rickles

Personally I like a sound card, but I also have 2 small boys (3.5 and 1.5 yr old) and a dog that always like to touch stuff.

I have my PC on the floor and the top window is almost always covered with drool from my 1.5 year old licking/kissing/rasberrying the plexi.









So I tend to try to keep as much as I can on the inside.


----------



## Ghost12

I think the headphones are as an important choice for sound staging as the source itself, I am using a Creative Soundblaster zx and some Audio Technica ath-m50 headphones which are great and have been for 400hrs in bf4, since starting csgo last week I am finding the sound confusing in regards to footsteps, they are clear enough but sometimes I have no clue if the footsteps are above, below or near/far although left/right is pretty distinguishable, is a guessing game at times and less than ideal.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think the headphones are as an important choice for sound staging as the source itself, I am using a Creative Soundblaster zx and some Audio Technica ath-m50 headphones which are great and have been for 400hrs in bf4, since starting csgo last week I am finding the sound confusing in regards to footsteps, they are clear enough but sometimes I have no clue if the footsteps are above, below or near/far although left/right is pretty distinguishable, is a guessing game at times and less than ideal.


I have heard that CS:GO directional sound is not as good as other CS games, but that post was from 2012, I'm sure it's been fixed since then. I have also read that Asus has better directional sound on their budget cards (compared to Creative) because of a DSP chip specifically for directional sound in gaming. I also read that Asus drivers are more pleasant than Creative's, so I am assuming they have better EQ profiles for gaming as well. Right now, I'm thinking about picking up a Asus DGX and maybe a Creative SBZ from microcenter and testing the difference myself.

EDIT: @Rickles, yea I got 2 wild little kittens who are always knocking stuff over. Looks like you get more bang/$ on a dedicated sound card as well. If the $30 Asus card is a noticeable upgrade over my Realtek then it seems like a good purchase.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I have heard that CS:GO directional sound is not as good as other CS games, but that post was from 2012, I'm sure it's been fixed since then. I have also read that Asus has better directional sound on their budget cards (compared to Creative) because of a DSP chip specifically for directional sound in gaming. I also read that Asus drivers are more pleasant than Creative's, so I am assuming they have better EQ profiles for gaming as well. Right now, I'm thinking about picking up a Asus DGX and maybe a Creative SBZ from microcenter and testing the difference myself.
> 
> EDIT: @Rickles, yea I got 2 wild little kittens who are always knocking stuff over. Looks like you get more bang/$ on a dedicated sound card as well. If the $30 Asus card is a noticeable upgrade over my Realtek then it seems like a good purchase.


I just recently got an ASUS Xonar DGX. I had been using onboard Realtek for the last 2 years and it was really a noticeable difference. If you do go with it make sure to grab the Xonar Switch beta software. It lets you set up different profiles for music, movies, gaming etc and hotkey them so you can switch on the fly. Honestly I got this card for like $25 on Amazon in December and it was well worth it for the difference its made.

http://maxedtech.com/xonarswitch-beta-testing/


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What is more ideal between a DAC and PCIe sound card? I realize now I could just get a nice budget sound card that has on audio header on it and plug my front audio into the card XD


I'd prefer a USB DAC all day, because there's zero interference, and also, I can carry it to LAN for the same consistent sound setup. To be honest, I wouldn't bother too much with a sound card. Had a Creative X-FI Fatal1ty and it was excellent for about 5 years or so but I'd end up using an EQ on it anyway specifically for CS. Was a nasty habit and a rude awakening when I got to LAN tournaments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Personally I like a sound card, but I also have 2 small boys (3.5 and 1.5 yr old) and a dog that always like to touch stuff.
> 
> I have my PC on the floor and the top window is almost always covered with drool from my 1.5 year old licking/kissing/rasberrying the plexi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tend to try to keep as much as I can on the inside.


Haha. Have you tried putting your PC behind your monitor? I have a table that's 2.5 feet deep so I intend on trying that out soon. Gives me more space.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think the headphones are as an important choice for sound staging as the source itself, I am using a Creative Soundblaster zx and some Audio Technica ath-m50 headphones which are great and have been for 400hrs in bf4, since starting csgo last week I am finding the sound confusing in regards to footsteps, they are clear enough but sometimes I have no clue if the footsteps are above, below or near/far although left/right is pretty distinguishable, is a guessing game at times and less than ideal.


Did you change the sound settings? Well, CS has great positional sound depending on the source. If you have a good sound card/dac, you'll have great sound. If you're still using the onboard, it won't help much.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I'd prefer a USB DAC all day, because there's zero interference, and also, I can carry it to LAN for the same consistent sound setup. To be honest, I wouldn't bother too much with a sound card. Had a Creative X-FI Fatal1ty and it was excellent for about 5 years or so but I'd end up using an EQ on it anyway specifically for CS. Was a nasty habit and a rude awakening when I got to LAN tournaments.
> Haha. Have you tried putting your PC behind your monitor? I have a table that's 2.5 feet deep so I intend on trying that out soon. Gives me more space.
> Did you change the sound settings? Well, CS has great positional sound depending on the source. If you have a good sound card/dac, you'll have great sound. If you're still using the onboard, it won't help much.


Not changed any sound settings, using a sounblaster zx dedicated card and decent studio monitors. I use the in built creative profiles for fps but prefer the fatality one. I think is the problem my headphones are music studio ones and I read the open version is better for sound staging in games.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think the headphones are as an important choice for sound staging as the source itself, I am using a Creative Soundblaster zx and some Audio Technica ath-m50 headphones which are great and have been for 400hrs in bf4, since starting csgo last week I am finding the sound confusing in regards to footsteps, they are clear enough but sometimes I have no clue if the footsteps are above, below or near/far although left/right is pretty distinguishable, is a guessing game at times and less than ideal.


Audio Technica M50's are awful for gaming to be honest. There's too much way too much bass, and the sound stage is too small.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Audio Technica M50's are awful for gaming to be honest. There's too much way too much bass, and the sound stage is too small.


I would not say awful for gaming. They were fine in every other game but this game as you are fully aware there are many occasions where the sound is life or death and I agree in that scenario the sound stage is too small.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not changed any sound settings, using a sounblaster zx dedicated card and decent studio monitors. I use the in built creative profiles for fps but prefer the fatality one. I think is the problem my headphones are music studio ones and I read the open version is better for sound staging in games.


I think I posted an EQ earlier in this thread that you can try out. I completely had a brain fart when you said you had ATH-M50s. I was still thinking AD700s. Closed headphones are good, for LAN. But CS still had decent sound on my JVC RX700s back when I had them. Dmaster captures the essence of the M50s for gaming very concisely








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Audio Technica M50's are awful for gaming to be honest. There's too much way too much bass, and the sound stage is too small.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I would not say awful for gaming. They were fine in every other game but this game as you are fully aware there are many occasions where the sound is life or death and I agree in that scenario the sound stage is too small.


If you're on the headphones setting in the game, switch to 2 speakers. Most people say it's the same, but I maintain that it isn't.


----------



## LDV617

@Rickles - Great to hear that you have a similar setup and saw improvement with that budget card. Your board is nicer, but we may have the same Realtek chip, I will have to look.

@Sahen - I hear what your saying about the USB DAC and LANs, I can see how that becomes a serious issue very quickly. For now I don't go to big LANs, and won't til I'm much better, even though I definitely would jump on the opportunity if it arose. I think to start I should drop the $30 on the card, and if I notice a major difference, maybe pick up a USB DAC for tournies.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I think I posted an EQ earlier in this thread that you can try out. I completely had a brain fart when you said you had ATH-M50s. I was still thinking AD700s. Closed headphones are good, for LAN. But CS still had decent sound on my JVC RX700s back when I had them. Dmaster captures the essence of the M50s for gaming very concisely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on the headphones setting in the game, *switch to 2 speakers*. Most people say it's the same, but I maintain that it isn't.


Oh ok will give that a try later, thanks


----------



## LDV617

So Shane, do you think that 2 speakers is better than headphone mode even with just headphones? I'd like to know the technical difference if there is one. I always assumed that the headphone setting was the way to go for directional, but if people swear by 2 speaker then I will have to try that out.

My reasoning is that headphones have a LOT less space to emulate direction, which actually makes it easier. More space means more necessary speakers, since sound is all relative. With that logic, I'm thinking that headphones have better directional sound then 2.1 speakers, but not as good as 7.1+ surround speakers. If the game setting "2 speakers" is for 2.1 systems, then the sound will not "translate" correctly through the headphones. But again this is all assumed and maybe it works for the better instead of worse.

Would love to hear what more people think.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Back when I used to play Source, people used to swear by 2 speakers because it made the footsteps louder and oddly gave similar positional sound to headphones. The only thing is you'd have to adapt to it because footsteps would be a lot farther than expected and turn around a lot more often to get the sound proper.

As for me, I use headphones and I'm able to prefire through walls and such based on sound. But my sound isn't loud enough to prefire around corners. Not to mention my reaction time is deadly slow as a paltry 220-240 ms.


----------



## LDV617

Oh I see that kind of makes sense.

I will have to experiment with it more myself. 200+ ms :O Is that from playing on US servers from India? lol


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Audio Technica M50's are awful for gaming to be honest. There's too much way too much bass, and the sound stage is too small.


Well I can confirm that Open vs closed really makes a difference in regards to sound stage.
Coming from HD449 to 558 (modded) was like night and day (Yes I know the 558 is also twice the price of the HD449 XD).
M50 is excellent for music but I doubt you'll want a closed and kinda bassy pair of cans for CSGO.


----------



## Aventadoor

I would imagine something clinical like Sennheiser would be best for gaming.
Popular headphones like DT770 are too bassy.
I've been gaming with LCD-2 alot and its not the best, thats for sure lol.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I would imagine something clinical like Sennheiser would be best for gaming.
> Popular headphones like DT770 are too bassy.
> I've been gaming with LCD-2 alot and its not the best, thats for sure lol.


Being a Sennheiser fanboy I recommend them greatly haha.
Either HD558 or 598 depending on your budget.

I also read that AD cans are great for gaming such as AD700.

I'm still burning my 558's but they do sound great should it be for gaming or music.
Even on a rockboxed sansa clip+!
They do not benefit much from amp, although they will sound a bit better for sure.
A xonar DGX or Soundblaster Z should be enough to power them for instance.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I would imagine something clinical like Sennheiser would be best for gaming.
> Popular headphones like DT770 are too bassy.
> I've been gaming with LCD-2 alot and its not the best, thats for sure lol.


Teammate games with a DT990PRO on a Zero DAC. Slightly bassy for me, but works very well for CSGO.

Although I must mention he has Plantronic Gamecoms for LAN.

---

@Bastard Wolf - The Senns are very easy to drive. In fact, my onboard can drive my HD555s. I wanted to upgrade to the 558s, but then didn't bother since it would be a sidegrade.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> As for me, I use headphones and I'm able to prefire through walls and such based on sound. But my sound isn't loud enough to prefire around corners. Not to mention my reaction time is deadly slow as a paltry 220-240 ms.


lol thats not that slow really. mine is 270-300 depending. that is with proper sleep and everything.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imok*
> 
> lol thats not that slow really. mine is 270-300 depending. that is with proper sleep and everything.


Use this as a benchmark. I just averaged 225ms on this try. I am tired, but yeah.

http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Being a Sennheiser fanboy I recommend them greatly haha.
> Either HD558 or 598 depending on your budget.
> 
> I also read that AD cans are great for gaming such as AD700.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Teammate games with a DT990PRO on a Zero DAC. Slightly bassy for me, but works very well for CSGO.
> 
> Although I must mention he has Plantronic Gamecoms for LAN.
> 
> ---
> 
> @Bastard Wolf - The Senns are very easy to drive. In fact, my onboard can drive my HD555s. I wanted to upgrade to the 558s, but then didn't bother since it would be a sidegrade.


Yes the senns are really easy to drive that's a big plus to me.
Anyways you did well by keeping your 555s should you want to upgrade, you'd have to look at HD6xx where diminishing returns kicks in (in regards to price/performance).
5xx are well placed imo and really cost effective.


----------



## imok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Use this as a benchmark. I just averaged 225ms on this try. I am tired, but yeah.
> 
> http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/


yeah thats what i used. i googled 'reaction time test' and tried the others. the baseball one i get 190-230 on average, the math is fun one i get 215-235, and on the sheep i get 160-230... lol. the average on the sheep one is usually around 215-230. i don't know why i get such a high result on humanbenchmark though. the sheep test i get why it would be lower though im still confused. whatever i guess.


----------



## Aventadoor

I got 193 on that! It doesnt really show in my game tho hahahaa


----------



## dmasteR

NIP 5 man dualies crabwalk strat


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What is more ideal between a DAC and PCIe sound card? I realize now I could just get a nice budget sound card that has on audio header on it and plug my front audio into the card XD


hEY ASROCK MAKES A REALLY GOOD SOUND CARD AN U ACAN PICK THEM UP ON EBAY FOR LIKE 25 TO 40 BUCKS. ITS WAT I USE AN THE SOUNDS ARE REALLY NICE. omg srry caps haha. its called sound blaster. works good.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIP 5 man dualies crabwalk strat


I saw that in the stream yesterday..

Tried to get my MM teams to do it everytime we got de_inferno *facepalm*


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIP 5 man dualies crabwalk strat


This is a golden play.


----------



## LDV617

Check out this pic one of my stream-viewers made of me [email protected]



http://imgur.com/LSpfdAm


----------



## Rickles

I averaged 188.


----------



## Blk

This happened earlier today. Why you shouldn't randomly knife the air







.


----------



## Jack Mac

I'm so done with matchmaking. Went from DMG to Nova 3 because I ALWAYS get the worst teammates that bait 24/7 and never listen to you.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'm so done with matchmaking. Went from DMG to Nova 3 because I ALWAYS get the worst teammates that bait 24/7 and never listen to you.


Play with friends, never ever solo queue.
if you're already playing with friends... Find better friends! XD


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Play with friends, never ever solo queue.
> if you're already playing with friends... Find better friends! XD


I stayed at home sick today, so my friends weren't on. Still sucks, and I don't think I'll be getting my rank back any time soon.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Play with friends, never ever solo queue.
> if you're already playing with friends... Find better friends! XD
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed at home sick today, so my friends weren't on. Still sucks, and I don't think I'll be getting my rank back any time soon.
Click to expand...

If you start hitting Nova 1, I'd suggest getting a new account for CSGO if you can.







It's ridiculously hard to get back up to AK level from that rank unless you're always 100% playing with your friends.


----------



## dmasteR

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198013899386/inventory/

What a cheap inventory.... Has nothing of value.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I just recently got an ASUS Xonar DGX. I had been using onboard Realtek for the last 2 years and it was really a noticeable difference. If you do go with it make sure to grab the Xonar Switch beta software. It lets you set up different profiles for music, movies, gaming etc and hotkey them so you can switch on the fly. Honestly I got this card for like $25 on Amazon in December and it was well worth it for the difference its made.
> 
> http://maxedtech.com/xonarswitch-beta-testing/


I think Asus's gaming mode makes it harder to hear footsteps, if anything.


----------



## mrsmiles

been playing like garbage these past days cant seem to get the kills only pug matches on esea (5-2-0) at 7.89 RWS those wins i've pretty much been carried worst thing is i know im better then what i'm playing at right now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> been playing like garbage these past days cant seem to get the kills only pug matches on esea (5-2-0) at 7.89 RWS those wins i've pretty much been carried worst thing is i know im better then what i'm playing at right now.


Whats your name on ESEA?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> been playing like garbage these past days cant seem to get the kills only pug matches on esea (5-2-0) at 7.89 RWS those wins i've pretty much been carried worst thing is i know im better then what i'm playing at right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your name on ESEA?
Click to expand...

mrsmiles same as here


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I think Asus's gaming mode makes it harder to hear footsteps, if anything.


I don't even use the gaming mode. It seems like anything branded "gaming" usually sucks anyway. My good headphones got eaten by my Jack Russell Chihuahua so right now I'm using a pair of Logitechs I got as a gift a while back. She knew she was in trouble. I use the exciter mode I think its called. Since I don't use headphones for music due to some horrible tinnitus it works pretty well for gaming and movies. All my music goes through a 600 watt Pioneer receiver 5.1 surround set up.

Headphone eater.


----------



## Dveight

So im looking for 4 other players to start a group with. id save no higher than nova 3 (im a nova). I play aginst nova3 an an up too dubble ak, which i tend to go pos k/d. But id like a group that actually uses coms. Ppl from the usa would be nice but ill play with anyone as long as ur not gonna leave in the middle of a game. ok getting off topic would anyone like to start a group with me?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I don't even use the gaming mode. It seems like anything branded "gaming" usually sucks anyway. My good headphones got eaten by my Jack Russell Chihuahua so right now I'm using a pair of Logitechs I got as a gift a while back. She knew she was in trouble. I use the exciter mode I think its called. Since I don't use headphones for music due to some horrible tinnitus it works pretty well for gaming and movies. All my music goes through a 600 watt Pioneer receiver 5.1 surround set up.
> 
> Headphone eater.


She's adorable


----------



## Swag

Dat guilt face doe.







I would give her more headphones to tear. ^___^


----------



## dmasteR

Ended up trading my Bayonet Stained Battle Scared for a Stattrak Gut Knife Stained Well Worn. What a good trade.... not sure if that guy realizes he got a really bad deal on his end LOL.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ended up trading my Bayonet Stained Battle Scared for a Stattrak Gut Knife Stained Well Worn. What a good trade.... not sure if that guy realizes he got a really bad deal on his end LOL.


id like to have a ststtrack anything.m4a1s most of all but they just cost 2 much 2 me.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ended up trading my Bayonet Stained Battle Scared for a Stattrak Gut Knife Stained Well Worn. What a good trade.... not sure if that guy realizes he got a really bad deal on his end LOL.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice!









I think he'll learn in a few days. ^__^

I just accidentally became a middleman... People have given me $1200 (EMT) to get them Karambits and have given me 2 StatTrak Karambits to get money for. All this power is making me feel greedy.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> This happened earlier today. Why you shouldn't randomly knife the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ended up trading my Bayonet Stained Battle Scared for a Stattrak Gut Knife Stained Well Worn. What a good trade.... not sure if that guy realizes he got a really bad deal on his end LOL.


Well it'll be hard for you to trade up. Why don't you trade up your bayonet and this to a nicer knife?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> This happened earlier today. Why you shouldn't randomly knife the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lmao

After watching that I should totally stop doing stuff like that myself....but I know I never will.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'm so done with matchmaking. Went from DMG to Nova 3 because I ALWAYS get the worst teammates that bait 24/7 and never listen to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Play with friends, never ever solo queue.
> if you're already playing with friends... Find better friends! XD
Click to expand...

For me it's always been...

Play solo = rank up
Play with friends = de-rank

Dunno why but its always been that way regardless of ranks they wear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ended up trading my Bayonet Stained Battle Scared for a Stattrak Gut Knife Stained Well Worn. What a good trade.... not sure if that guy realizes he got a really bad deal on his end LOL.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I swear to god I feel like the only person here without a knife.









I don't remember if I only told dmaster this or not but if someone gave me a knife I would totally buy a name tag for it and name it "{Knife Donator's name} is my waifu". I'm not saying anyone should, but by all means I would totally do it.


----------



## Rickles

I am back to a gut knife (well worn safari) and I dubbed it "B.F. Skinner" after my favorite psychologist.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198013899386/inventory/
> 
> What a cheap inventory.... Has nothing of value.


Almost had a heart attack after I saw that xD


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Almost had a heart attack after I saw that xD


Knives, knives everywhere!


----------



## EVILNOK

Anyone watching Fragbite Masters? Some decent matches going on right now. Fnatic vs H2k turning out to be really good.


----------



## Rickles

That guy inspired me to buy a bayonet night field tested that looks min wear..


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> That guy inspired me to buy a bayonet night field tested that looks min wear..


Field tested is the way to go for most items in CSGO haha
Especially when it comes to knives and the huuuuge premium for minimal wear and up.


----------



## IBIubbleTea

I'm pretty new to CS GO and I was wondering how people double flash so quickly?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Field tested is the way to go for most items in CSGO haha
> Especially when it comes to knives and the huuuuge premium for minimal wear and up.


Except for M4s. All the FT M4 Nitros look nasty.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Except for M4s. All the FT M4 Nitros look nasty.


Are you sure about this?

As far as I know, all field tested weapons can have a version looking exactly like minimal wear.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Are you sure about this?
> 
> As far as I know, all field tested weapons can have a version looking exactly like minimal wear.


Pretty sure, I've owned both FT and MW Nitros. The FT looked minimal wear when inspected and was the nicest looking FT I could get when I bought it but ingame it was ugly compared to the MW.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> I'm pretty new to CS GO and I was wondering how people double flash so quickly?


Bind a key to quickly go to your flashbang.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Pretty sure, I've owned both FT and MW Nitros. The FT looked minimal wear when inspected and was the nicest looking FT I could get when I bought it but ingame it was ugly compared to the MW.


Maybe you had a minimal wear looking factory new! haha
I think there is 2 versions for all qualities of items in CSGO.
I checked with battlescared, used and such but usually field tested is where the difference are more noticeable since you're going towards the high end of the spectrum.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone watching Fragbite Masters? Some decent matches going on right now. Fnatic vs H2k turning out to be really good.


I am. I'm surprised about H2K! They're not a team I normally would think could compete with a top team like fnatic.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I am. I'm surprised about H2K! They're not a team I normally would think could compete with a top team like fnatic.


This NiP vs. Titan game is crazy too.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> This NiP vs. Titan game is crazy too.


Thankfully it's a BO3. So possibly two more maps!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thankfully it's a BO3. So possibly two more maps!


Nice Prediction.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Nice Prediction.


Hahaha









NiP just getting a beating again. Ahhh.. I feel like f0rest is just completely off his game. On mirage CT side he randomly decided to jump off of cat, and look underpass for absolutely no reason which got him killed. These plays he's been making lately have been extremely poor choices IMO.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NiP just getting a beating again. Ahhh.. I feel like f0rest is just completely off his game. On mirage CT side he randomly decided to jump off of cat, and look underpass for absolutely no reason which got him killed. These plays he's been making lately have been extremely poor choices IMO.


Sloppy plays all round. On nuke they did a squeaky rush round 26 or something and they didn't smoke main, cost them the round.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Maybe you had a minimal wear looking factory new! haha
> I think there is 2 versions for all qualities of items in CSGO.
> I checked with battlescared, used and such but usually field tested is where the difference are more noticeable since you're going towards the high end of the spectrum.


It is a scale from 0 to 1

0 - .07 = factory new

.07 - .15 = minimal wear

.16 - .37 = field tested

.38 - .45 = well worn

.46 - 1 = battle scarred

Data is from the workbench if you do a solid white skin you can see the differences as you move the slider.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It is a scale from 0 to 1
> 
> 0 - .07 = factory new
> 
> .07 - .15 = minimal wear
> 
> .16 - .37 = field tested
> 
> .38 - .45 = well worn
> 
> .46 - 1 = battle scarred
> 
> Data is from the workbench if you do a solid white skin you can see the differences as you move the slider.


Oh nice, I did not know that at all.
that explains the difference within the same given quality!

+rep for you!


----------



## zemco999

So... what to do when you run into someone that it is awful to play with?? Screenshot them and share as a warning!







This guy was SO cocky the beginning of the game. At the end I called him out on it in a respectful way, that he got wrecked. To be honest, I would have played like crap if this guy didn't tell everyone they sucked. His own team got annoyed with him.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I can't find my screenshot of his profile, I might have to retake it. Took a new one


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> So... what to do when you run into someone that it is awful to play with?? Screenshot them and share as a warning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was SO cocky the beginning of the game. At the end I called him out on it in a respectful way, that he got wrecked. To be honest, I would have played like crap if this guy didn't tell everyone they sucked. His own team got annoyed with him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my screenshot of his profile, I might have to retake it. Took a new one


Do not bother with that kind of people, either mute or ignore what they say.

Let him stay in his potato tier for ever.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> So... what to do when you run into someone that it is awful to play with?? Screenshot them and share as a warning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was SO cocky the beginning of the game. At the end I called him out on it in a respectful way, that he got wrecked. To be honest, I would have played like crap if this guy didn't tell everyone they sucked. His own team got annoyed with him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find my screenshot of his profile, I might have to retake it. Took a new one


was it on nuke??


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NiP just getting a beating again. Ahhh.. I feel like f0rest is just completely off his game. On mirage CT side he randomly decided to jump off of cat, and look underpass for absolutely no reason which got him killed. These plays he's been making lately have been extremely poor choices IMO.


I only caught Mirage, all seemed to be a bit off, well until the last couple of rounds that they won playing a bit more like they usually do. Then the final round seemed to be more of the same from earlier, maybe they should have got the crabwalk strat back out, couldn't have done any worse with it. Cant take anything away from Titan though, they played well.

@ zemco999

Usually the best option is to ignore them, especially if you're beating them. All they want is attention, so don't give them any.


----------



## Rickles

the best option is to put

bind "0" "toggle voice_enable 0 1" into your cfg.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I think nip is burned out.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I think nip is burned out.


Have to remember they did come second in a 250k tourny last week. They arnt exactly Na'vi, they just arnt beating everyone anymore (been that way for 6 months now)


----------



## fartman

dmaster would you mind to look over this demo to see what i can improve on if you have some free time? Thanks! Ive been stagnating in MGE for quite some time (200~300 hrs in fact) Ive been placed in MGE since the first 10 games (played cs source casually on 32 player pub servers before go)

IGN: Foam.

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-HZ4Bk-xOqp3-uYScw-GjDRM-2SvPB


----------



## AlDyer

Guys is it really worth it to buy an AMP+DAC/sound card for CS and general music listening or nah? What I read from the Tom's hardware test is that the built in sound card is basically the same as 2000$ equipment, except for the features when it comes to music, what about cs/gaming in general?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> was it on nuke??


dust 2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> @ zemco999
> 
> Usually the best option is to ignore them, especially if you're beating them. All they want is attention, so don't give them any.


Ignored him until the last seconds of the game, where I called him out for it. I wouldn't say my teammates ignored him though.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Guys is it really worth it to buy an AMP+DAC/sound card for CS and general music listening or nah? What I read from the Tom's hardware test is that the built in sound card is basically the same as 2000$ equipment, except for the features when it comes to music, what about cs/gaming in general?


What? $2000... a $20 DIY Amp/dac combo would be better for music (and potentially games) than onboard realtek rubbish.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Guys is it really worth it to buy an AMP+DAC/sound card for CS and general music listening or nah? What I read from the Tom's hardware test is that the built in sound card is basically the same as 2000$ equipment, except for the features when it comes to music, what about cs/gaming in general?


You can just get a DAC or a soundcard and be just fine. An amp is only required for driving headphones with high impedance, like.. the HD600/650 for example. But there's a world of difference between a soundcard ( built for pure audio purposes ) versus onboard realtek, which is just supposed to pass off audio as some noise.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> You can just get a DAC or a soundcard and be just fine. An amp is only required for driving headphones with high impedance, like.. the HD600/650 for example. But there's a world of difference between a soundcard ( built for pure audio purposes ) versus onboard realtek, which is just supposed to pass off audio as some noise.


Did you guys read the Tom's hardware thing? I guess their methodology was just flawed then... Linus also said something about it being snake oil referincing to the Tom's article on the WAN show, but can't remember what his view on it was :/ But for now I regard your view as reality, as I have great trust in OCN and am personally clueless when it comes to audio.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Did you guys read the Tom's hardware thing? I guess their methodology was just flawed then... Linus also said something about it being snake oil referincing to the Tom's article on the WAN show, but can't remember what his view on it was :/ But for now I regard your view as reality, as I have great trust in OCN and am personally clueless when it comes to audio.


2 Points. Firstly that on paper 2 sources can look similar but sound completely different and secondly that a $2000 AMP/DAC into a $20 pair of speakers would most likely sound the same as onboard sound.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> 2 Points. Firstly that on paper 2 sources can look similar but sound completely different and secondly that a $2000 AMP/DAC into a $20 pair of speakers would most likely sound the same as onboard sound.


They didn't test them on paper, though. They used Sennheiser HD 800's and AKG K 550's as their headphones.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> They didn't test them on paper, though. They used Sennheiser HD 800's and AKG K 550's as their headphones.


Got a Link to this article because if their claim was a pair of HD800 (notoriously fussy with AMPS/Sources) sounds as good out of a onboard soundcard as a $2000 setup then the man doing the test must fire a 60 Cal machinegun for a living


----------



## Rickles

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/high-end-pc-audio,3733-12.html

Is the article and they had headphones that the on board audio couldn't run properly. A sound card / DAC will be better then on board. While I am not saying you need to spend $2k to get quality sound I do think it is worth every penny to upgrade to even a basic soundcard over the onboard audio.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/high-end-pc-audio,3733-12.html
> 
> Is the article and they had headphones that the on board audio couldn't run properly. A sound card / DAC will be better then on board. While I am not saying you need to spend $2k to get quality sound I do think it is worth every penny to upgrade to even a basic soundcard over the onboard audio.


Okay, thanks. Any recommendations? Everybody can feel free to recommend, not only sound cards but any setup that works with headphones and is relatively cheap.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> dmaster would you mind to look over this demo to see what i can improve on if you have some free time? Thanks! Ive been stagnating in MGE for quite some time (200~300 hrs in fact) Ive been placed in MGE since the first 10 games (played cs source casually on 32 player pub servers before go)
> 
> IGN: Foam.
> 
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-HZ4Bk-xOqp3-uYScw-GjDRM-2SvPB


I'll take a look at this demo when I get off work today. :]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> They didn't test them on paper, though. They used Sennheiser HD 800's and AKG K 550's as their headphones.


I doubt many Onboard can even power the Sennheiser HD800's, they're 300 ohm's....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Okay, thanks. Any recommendations? Everybody can feel free to recommend, not only sound cards but any setup that works with headphones and is relatively cheap.


What's your budget? Cheap is relative.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'll take a look at this demo when I get off work today. :]
> I doubt many Onboard can even power the Sennheiser HD800's, they're 300 ohm's....
> What's your budget? Cheap is relative.


Well I wouldn't be buying it right now, but propably like 150 € max


----------



## Rickles

Sennheiser 518 ~95 (I can't make the sign for pounds easily)

Xonar DX ~ 45 (again pounds)

Right at your budget.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> I'm pretty new to CS GO and I was wondering how people double flash so quickly?


bind your mousewheeldown to flash, quick and easy. personally, i would have liked for valve to retain the 1.6 mechanic for double flashing. took me a long while to get used to throwing nades when i switched over to csgo


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> bind your mousewheeldown to flash, quick and easy. personally, i would have liked for valve to retain the 1.6 mechanic for double flashing. took me a long while to get used to throwing nades when i switched over to csgo


Need mwdown for bunnyhop









I use:

F - Flash
4 - Nade
V - Smoke
C - Decoy
MWUP - Cycle (however should change to moli but i never use the thing.

Double flash works something like this: Nade 1 leaves hand > quick switch for cancel animation (Q) > swap to flash again (F)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Did you guys read the Tom's hardware thing? I guess their methodology was just flawed then... Linus also said something about it being snake oil referincing to the Tom's article on the WAN show, but can't remember what his view on it was :/ But for now I regard your view as reality, as I have great trust in OCN and am personally clueless when it comes to audio.


I just finished reading it. There are certain things of merit, like for example, where it becomes harder to discern the differences between hardware as they get more expensive. But the thing is, I've had high end boards through the years, with realtek's best to offer, and my sound card always had better sound, in terms of reproduction, and sound stage ( which is important for games, classical, etc ) with the same FLAC tracks. I knew there was a huge difference in moving from crappy Sony headphones in 06 to HD555s but didn't know at the time that there was a pretty decent difference when moving to a sound card ( the X-Fi Fatal1ty at the time ).


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I just finished reading it. There are certain things of merit, like for example, where it becomes harder to discern the differences between hardware as they get more expensive. But the thing is, I've had high end boards through the years, with realtek's best to offer, and my sound card always had better sound, in terms of reproduction, and sound stage ( which is important for games, classical, etc ) with the same FLAC tracks. I knew there was a huge difference in moving from crappy Sony headphones in 06 to HD555s but didn't know at the time that there was a pretty decent difference when moving to a sound card ( the X-Fi Fatal1ty at the time ).


My experience with high end audio gear is that when comparing 2 sets its not so much "I know this is A and this is B (unless you know the sound sigs of the devices beforehand)" but rather "oh ive never heard that bit before (maybe a background note or instrument)"


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I just finished reading it. There are certain things of merit, like for example, where it becomes harder to discern the differences between hardware as they get more expensive. But the thing is, I've had high end boards through the years, with realtek's best to offer, and my sound card always had better sound, in terms of reproduction, and sound stage ( which is important for games, classical, etc ) with the same FLAC tracks. I knew there was a huge difference in moving from crappy Sony headphones in 06 to HD555s but didn't know at the time that there was a pretty decent difference when moving to a sound card ( the X-Fi Fatal1ty at the time ).


Thank you I appreciate all input


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> My experience with high end audio gear is that when comparing 2 sets its not so much "I know this is A and this is B (unless you know the sound sigs of the devices beforehand)" but rather "oh ive never heard that bit before (maybe a background note or instrument)"


My thoughts EXACTLY. It's the same thing when I switch between listening to music on IEMs and in my car.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> My experience with high end audio gear is that when comparing 2 sets its not so much "I know this is A and this is B (unless you know the sound sigs of the devices beforehand)" but rather "oh ive never heard that bit before (maybe a background note or instrument)"


I concur 100%

As someone who dabbled in the competitive scene in 1.6, I too looked into the whole, sound card vs onboard; headphones vs headset dilemma. it was always a concern of $ vs performance gained.

my first was the razer carachias (sp?) and onboard realtek. yes, they work, yes if you're a casual fps gamer they are completely valid as an option away from speaker play. However, when i took the next step to up my budget and really research, the difference was night and day. I'm currently on a sound blaster z + akg q701 and the difference in sound positioning, and sound quality is unbelievable. I am being honest when I say I can literally close my eyes and have teammates run circles around me and I can trace their every movement with my crosshair as if I can see them.

This helps tremendously if you're looking to step up to a more dedicated "gaming" set.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> dust 2
> Ignored him until the last seconds of the game, where I called him out for it. I wouldn't say my teammates ignored him though.


ya i was on nuke an had a smuf that was not that good bc he was dieing to novas. but talked **** to us all. untill i just said screw it an killed him. an bc the game is stupid i get kicked for tk.... but i didnt care bc i didnt have to hear him talk ****..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Every more reason as to why I just leave voice chat off


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Every more reason as to why I just leave voice chat off


ya i usally use ts an play with friends but i cant stand playing with the ppl i did play with bc one friend will not shut his mouth an goofs off. an i wanna start playing to get good an maybe one day pro but i will not hold my breath.


----------



## Dveight

an i have been playing csgo for 1 month an i have been playing aginst nova3 up to ak from the begining an i have like a 1.2 k/d.


----------



## Rickles

If you can't play 8+ hours a day don't count on going pro.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> If you can't play 8+ hours a day don't count on going pro.


I can't play one game that much all the time, I just can't do it.

I have to have some variation in my play time or I just get bored.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I can't play one game that much all the time, I just can't do it.
> 
> I have to have some variation in my play time or I just get bored.


Playing CS matchmaking for 8 hours a day would be kind of depressing to be honest. Haha

As for now and to keep my playtime entertaining, I keep smurfing on csgo, playing dota2 and a bit of Titanfall (fun casual game imo).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> If you can't play 8+ hours a day don't count on going pro.


I honestly don't believe it requires that much time. 3-4 hours, 5 times a week is typically what every NA player plays. It's not so much about how much you play, but how you're utilizing your time when playing. If you utilize your time properly, you'll see more gains than you would from just playing more and incorrectly.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> ya i was on nuke an had a smuf that was not that good bc he was dieing to novas. but talked **** to us all. untill i just said screw it an killed him. an bc the game is stupid i get kicked for tk.... but i didnt care bc i didnt have to hear him talk ****..


Should just block communication. Blocks voice and text. Just play your own game. Bait your team for frags to show that you mean biznas. Cuz the internet is a serious place.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Should just block communication. Blocks voice and text. Just play your own game. Bait your team for frags to show that you mean biznas. Cuz the internet is a serious place.


Ya don' mess wif internet tough guyzzz!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I honestly don't believe it requires that much time. 3-4 hours, 5 times a week is typically what every NA player plays. It's not so much about how much you play, but how you're utilizing your time when playing. If you utilize your time properly, you'll see more gains than you would from just playing more and incorrectly.


True, I should have expanded on that.

If you can't play 3-4 hours 5+ days a week against highly skilled people (aka ESEA main/invite or other non MM comp play) with some dedicated time in the week to work on strats with your team (probably another 5-10 hours) then don't count on going pro, not sure about CS, but for TF2 you at least have a chance as playing as a ringer (a sub), but I think that would be harder to do for CS.

That is around 40 hours a week, which I have managed to get 40 hours of "play time" but that usually involves me minimizing CSGO and forgetting it is still opened.


----------



## ralliartninja

I hone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Playing CS matchmaking for 8 hours a day would be kind of depressing to be honest. Haha
> 
> As for now and to keep my playtime entertaining, I keep smurfing on csgo, playing dota2 and a bit of Titanfall (fun casual game imo).


About Titanfall how is that game? I heard it was a big let down but it looks pretty fun to me but I wanted to hear from someone that actually owns the game.

you guys should also try out Altpug.com its like ESEA but free, they dont have as much servers as esea but there isnt as much trolls there as MM and plus the servers are better than mm servers.

Add me on Altpug if yall got it. Id: Nukenin or steam id: Gaspipedreamer


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I hone
> About Titanfall how is that game? I heard it was a big let down but it looks pretty fun to me but I wanted to hear from someone that actually owns the game.
> 
> you guys should also try out Altpug.com its like ESEA but free, they dont have as much servers as esea but there isnt as much trolls there as MM and plus the servers are better than mm servers.
> 
> Add me on Altpug if yall got it. Id: Nukenin or steam id: Gaspipedreamer


Well Titanfall is fun if you enjoy Quake or UT kind of games.

It's definitely not competitive at all but it's really enjoyable nonetheless.

However I don't recommend to buy it full price, try to get a cheap key somewhere but take note that the game is 49.99gigs to download!

In short, the game is fast and twitchy and the Titans are really impressive to fight with or againsts!

This game is a Michael Bay Movie, loaded with explosions and giants robots.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> dmaster would you mind to look over this demo to see what i can improve on if you have some free time? Thanks! Ive been stagnating in MGE for quite some time (200~300 hrs in fact) Ive been placed in MGE since the first 10 games (played cs source casually on 32 player pub servers before go)
> 
> IGN: Foam.
> 
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-HZ4Bk-xOqp3-uYScw-GjDRM-2SvPB


Round 4: bomb is down CT side mid. 3vs1, and you guys start peeking down mid to try and kill the last guy alive. There's honestly no need to peek that considering you guys had the bomb down. Unfortunately it also cost you guys the round here.

Round 6: I don't see the need to peek mid, considering you have no support from your teammates. One teammate is playing graveyard, and the other is playing apartments.

Round 8: No reason to peek all the way down mid to T ramp. Let them come up to you! It went from a 4vs2 to a 1vs1.

First round T side Pistol: After the bomb was down, I honestly wouldn't have peeked out so quickly. Would have waited a bit to keep him guessing. Otherwise fantastic round on your part, you got a 3K.

Round 18: You ran up mid, flashed truck side/Short A, but didn't look over there to double check if there was anyone there. You ended up running straight up Arch side and was shot in the back by the guy playing truck side.

Here's the good parts that I saw. You have good rotates, and good crosshair placement is good. I'm assuming you've played CS before?


----------



## fartman

yes cs source a long long time ago, but i was a little scrublet back then playing dust 2 only 24/7 servers.

ive mainly improved from watching adrens/dazed videos, didnt know there was so much to cs other than pointing and clicking on heads lol

i dont really dm much just jump into mm so perhaps my aim recoil/burst is not as good


----------



## Ghost12

Is the net code or hit reg in this game sometimes a bit dodgy/off? on casual 64 tick, I have had several occasions tonight where the amount of damage I have caused is no way correct also where it has taken far more shots to kill them than should really and they have dodged away. Reminded me of battlefield and was extremely frustrating.

I have fired at enemies crouched as well with only the head visible and definitely hit them and no kill and incorrect dmg reported. I have all the preferable settings correct, have no latency issues and was low ping at the time.

Just wondering if on some occasions is less than reliable.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is the net code or hit reg in this game sometimes a bit dodgy/off? on casual 64 tick, I have had several occasions tonight where the amount of damage I have caused is no way correct also where it has taken far more shots to kill them than should really and they have dodged away. Reminded me of battlefield and was extremely frustrating.
> 
> I have fired at enemies crouched as well with only the head visible and definitely hit them and no kill and incorrect dmg reported. I have all the preferable settings correct, have no latency issues and was low ping at the time.
> 
> Just wondering if on some occasions is less than reliable.


64 tick is most likely the issue, nothing you can really do about that other than to play community servers.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is the net code or hit reg in this game sometimes a bit dodgy/off? on casual 64 tick, I have had several occasions tonight where the amount of damage I have caused is no way correct also where it has taken far more shots to kill them than should really and they have dodged away. Reminded me of battlefield and was extremely frustrating


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 64 tick is most likely the issue, nothing you can really do about that other than to play community servers.


Still better than BF4 which was running between 10 to 30 tick rate if I recall correctly.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is the net code or hit reg in this game sometimes a bit dodgy/off? on casual 64 tick, I have had several occasions tonight where the amount of damage I have caused is no way correct also where it has taken far more shots to kill them than should really and they have dodged away. Reminded me of battlefield and was extremely frustrating.
> 
> I have fired at enemies crouched as well with only the head visible and definitely hit them and no kill and incorrect dmg reported. I have all the preferable settings correct, have no latency issues and was low ping at the time.
> 
> Just wondering if on some occasions is less than reliable.


Even if your connection is fine, it depends what his end is doing to an extent, the server still needs to know where his client is. Friend of mine has had a terrible connection for a while, played against him when it was at it's worst and the reg is pot luck. I'd assume you have something similar, the guys you were shooting may have had connection issues/instability. 64 tick isn't as good as 128, but you shouldn't have issues like that. Saying that, a while back a few of us were messing around and this counted as a headshot with two of us with great connections. There's a lot of variables - I wouldn't worry about it because there isn't a whole lot you can do, although playing 128 tick servers should help.


----------



## Ghost12

Thanks for the replies, I wont worry about it was just querying you guys with experience. I really need to start nailing more hs to limit the chances of it happening. Is pretty hard to completely adjust from other fps but what an amazing game.

Thanks again


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I wont worry about it was just querying you guys with experience. I really need to start nailing more hs to limit the chances of it happening. Is pretty hard to completely adjust from other fps but what an amazing game.
> 
> Thanks again


If you're getting started with CS, unbind "crouch" for a few weeks.
You won't get the bad habit of crouching/spraying.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> If you're getting started with CS, unbind "crouch" for a few weeks.
> You won't get the bad habit of crouching/spraying.


Thanks for that tip, not really used crouch as yet in fights tbh. Pretty natural to burst/tap for me anyway, I seem to do ok some games, well in others and just out right awful as well at times but I appreciate is an extremely complex game and will take time to begin to learn. I am watching a lot of streams, obviously take note of you guys in this thread and watching every tutorial. I came top of my team in a win on dust 2 for the first time tonight which I was pleased with so starting to get some understanding at my current noob casual lvl lol. Or may have been lucky


----------



## imok

generally missing shots is either something on your end like ping/jitter/rates/not actually being on them... movement/crosshair. if its not one of those is can be the server. not all 128 tic servers are great either, some much worse than 64. this is usually because of high var and that the server is unstable. though i would say do what you can to control the outcome. since you're new i would personally say spend a good amount of time getting down stutter stepping. personally if the timing of this is off for me i miss a lot of shots. one major tip is to remember it is *not* a single action. you strafe in one direction and tap the opposite to stop... _then_ shoot right after. you dont shoot the second you tap the other key. it might work at times though its pretty inconsistent.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks for that tip, not really used crouch as yet in fights tbh. Pretty natural to burst/tap for me anyway, I seem to do ok some games, well in others and just out right awful as well at times but I appreciate is an extremely complex game and will take time to begin to learn. I am watching a lot of streams, obviously take note of you guys in this thread and watching every tutorial. I came top of my team in a win on dust 2 for the first time tonight which I was pleased with so starting to get some understanding at my current noob casual lvl lol.


Good for you then.








Try to practice stutter stepping and crosshair placement. Playing with bots is good for muscle memory and the mechanical aspect of the game. Playing smart will come with experience and knowledge of the maps / positioning.
If you want to play matchmaking try to play with friends and start learning a few maps maybe dust2, inferno, nuke to begin with.


----------



## Pwnography

Just played a mix vs GuardiaN. Bought 5 awps last round and all faced mid just to piss him off


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> If you can't play 8+ hours a day don't count on going pro.


you dont need to play that many hours a day. as long as ur practice a few hours a day. i never played dayz for that long a day an i would get called a hacker every day bc how easy it was for me to pick ppl out an shoot them. just like csgo it mussel momory not the amount of time played.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> True, I should have expanded on that.
> 
> If you can't play 3-4 hours 5+ days a week against highly skilled people (aka ESEA main/invite or other non MM comp play) with some dedicated time in the week to work on strats with your team (probably another 5-10 hours) then don't count on going pro, not sure about CS, but for TF2 you at least have a chance as playing as a ringer (a sub), but I think that would be harder to do for CS.
> 
> That is around 40 hours a week, which I have managed to get 40 hours of "play time" but that usually involves me minimizing CSGO and forgetting it is still opened.


i avg. 25 hrs a week not counting the 25 on the weekends, if the ppl the responded to me about a team. if we get together an play that time will most likely go up.


----------



## DannyT

Here's one my recent matches if anyone wants to watch over and give me some tips on how to improve. My player name is Skyrex
steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-99TTv-GEKev-sMXGv-9MP5J-co3mA


----------



## Rickles

Playing with some buddies, also got an ace this match, but this was pretty funny.





Ace


----------



## TheYonderGod

So close to the AK redline that I wanted D:


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> So close to the AK redline that I wanted D:


Sandstorm Tec-9 just as good


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Sandstorm Tec-9 just as good


Someone say Sandstorm by Darude?


----------



## zemco999

A friend unboxed that last night after spending $25 on keys.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Guys is it really worth it to buy an AMP+DAC/sound card for CS and general music listening or nah? What I read from the Tom's hardware test is that the built in sound card is basically the same as 2000$ equipment, except for the features when it comes to music, what about cs/gaming in general?


The thing about built in motherboard audio is that it varies a lot. A bad implementation of a Realtek ALC889 will sound awful, whereas a good implementation will sound pretty decent.

I think this, at the very least, is like .flac vs 328kb/s .mp3. I can tell a difference between those in a blind taste test. I can tell a difference between those, personally, but most people can't seem to tell any difference whatsoever.

I don't really think a good sound card is important for CS, but it's nice for music listening. It's also incredibly important if you have headphones that need an amplifier. My Sennheiser HD650s sound kinda crappy on my Xonar DX alone, but when amped, they sound wonderful.


----------



## Jack Mac

What's the best sound card I can buy for CS:GO that'll be under $200?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> What's the best sound card I can buy for CS:GO that'll be under $200?


Honestly I grabbed the asus xonar dgx for 25-30$ on Amazon and even with that I can tell a pretty big difference over the onboard realtek. For just gaming I wouldn't want to spend over 50ish$ but to each his own. I've heard quite a few places that if its just for gaming you aren't going to see much difference between a 25$ card and a 200$ card and that the headphones make the bigger difference. Maybe someone else can offer better advice but I'd suggest maybe getting a cheaper card and some good headphones or if you already have decen headphones just to get a cheaper card and save a little cash.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Honestly I grabbed the asus xonar dgx for 25-30$ on Amazon and even with that I can tell a pretty big difference over the onboard realtek. For just gaming I wouldn't want to spend over 50ish$ but to each his own. I've heard quite a few places that if its just for gaming you aren't going to see much difference between a 25$ card and a 200$ card and that the headphones make the bigger difference. Maybe someone else can offer better advice but I'd suggest maybe getting a cheaper card and some good headphones or if you already have decen headphones just to get a cheaper card and save a little cash.


I thought my Xonar DX was a noticable upgrade from cheaper sound cards I've tried, but only when listening to music.

For Counter Strike, there are some cards that have better positional audio settings, but otherwise I don't think it makes a difference. Xonar cards have crappy positional audio settings.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> A friend unboxed that last night after spending $25 on keys.


Nice.

All I get from $25 worth of keys is $2 worth of cheap skins.


----------



## Jack Mac

Well I'm looking at the Xonar DGX but I want something that'll help me with hearing people, I personally think my music and everything else sounds fine with onboard but there's always room for improvement.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Well I'm looking at the Xonar DGX but I want something that'll help me with hearing people, I personally think my music and everything else sounds fine with onboard but there's always room for improvement.


Maybe think about getting a cheaper sound card like the DGX and invest the rest in better headphones if you don't already have a good set. I'd argue that would make a much bigger difference for gaming. I'd say CS:GO wouldn't be able to utilize the features of a more expensive sound card anyway to make it worth spending the extra cash.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Well I'm looking at the Xonar DGX but I want something that'll help me with hearing people, I personally think my music and everything else sounds fine with onboard but there's always room for improvement.


I got a soundblaster Z recently (following the advices from people on OCN) and it's great for gaming or music.
Just make sure that your headphones have good soundstage otherwise the sound card won't help much in regards to positioning.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I have officially met the most interesting type of scammer. I'm really not sure what to do.









He claims he is doing a giveaway for an AK Red Laminate, originally he needed help making his crosshair static but now I think it was really just a cover story.

So far his game is to make me feel bad for him in hopes of getting me to give him over $30 worth of items. I just met the kid yesterday and he expects me to trust him?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So, hi
1:51 PM - Psycho29388: Im in a comp game atm
1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: ok
2:00 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Tell me when your done ok?
2:05 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I can send you a trade offer that will make you first
2:13 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™ is now Offline.
2:13 PM - Your state is set to Offline.
2:13 PM - Lost connection to Steam, will rejoin chat automatically when connection regained.
2:13 PM - Connected again and rejoined chat.
2:13 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™ is now Online.
2:27 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Hello?
2:34 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: You sadly only got 13 points you need 30 more if you want to be first.
2:34 PM - Psycho29388: Well the thing is about the contest is
2:35 PM - Psycho29388: You end up donating items worth way more than the prize is
2:35 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yes so i can get keys and get better stuff
2:35 PM - Psycho29388: I understand that
2:36 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So
2:36 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Can't you donate something a little bit more worth so you show people to help me








2:37 PM - Psycho29388: If I had money to spare I'd have no problem donating more than I did
2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: :/
2:37 PM - Psycho29388: I'd probably donate a couple of keys
2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: WILL YOU?








2:37 PM - Psycho29388: Thats the thing
2:37 PM - Psycho29388: I dont have the money for it
2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: ;(
2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Ok
2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I understand.B
2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Ops
2:37 PM - Psycho29388: When I have money i give away alot of stuff
2:38 PM - Psycho29388: When I dont have money Im mostly greedy
2:38 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yey maybe the next giveaway i get more stuff








2:38 PM - Psycho29388: Really though
2:38 PM - Psycho29388: what you should do
2:38 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Or else I dont feel doing it
2:38 PM - Psycho29388: Is have it entry based instead of point based
2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So i pick one random?
2:39 PM - Psycho29388: Yeah but
2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the more items a person donates
2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the more entries he gets
2:39 PM - Psycho29388: and it could be adapted into
2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the point system you have now
2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: This is gonna sound weird, but if I get a expensive weapon I give you 20 entries on the next giveaway wich is a knife
2:40 PM - Psycho29388: 10 entries for a hoenix case and 1 for each sticker capsule, etc
2:40 PM - Psycho29388: The phoenix case alone
2:40 PM - Psycho29388: is $1.50
2:40 PM - Psycho29388: and 3 of them could easily secure you a AK red Laminate
2:40 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: yeah
2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So you can't donate anyhing expensive? :/
2:41 PM - Psycho29388: and I understand you use the money from donated items to buy keys right?
2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: It's really had to giveaway you know
2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yes
2:41 PM - Psycho29388: Well
2:41 PM - Psycho29388: instead of doing that
2:41 PM - Psycho29388: Lets say
2:41 PM - Psycho29388: you get $30 from this giveaway
2:42 PM - Psycho29388: For the next giveaway
2:42 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I wont get 30 bucks
2:42 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: From who?
2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Lets just say
2:42 PM - Psycho29388: its an example
2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Of my opinion on what I think you should do
2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Lets say all the stuff that was donated to you is sold
2:42 PM - Psycho29388: and you get $30 for it all
2:43 PM - Psycho29388: You could then buy a weapon for $20 and 4 keys for $10
2:43 PM - Psycho29388: If you get lucky with the keys
2:43 PM - Psycho29388: You can keep whatever item you got
2:43 PM - Psycho29388: and then host another giveaway for the $20 weapon
2:43 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im having a really hard time understanding
2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I just suck when it comes to that stuff ;(
2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: God I hate my life
2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I can't do anything right!!!!!!!!!!! ;((((
2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: and yes im acting weird beacuse i got anxiety
2:46 PM - Psycho29388: Don't worry, you'll be fine.
2:47 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im not going in school it was 2 years ago thanks for bullying
2:48 PM - Psycho29388: But to be perfectly honest, I don't really want an AK Red Laminate that much, I just donated what I did because I care. Sure I didn't accept either of your trade offers, but that's because the items you picked out are like $20 in themselves. I already have a black laminate anyways.
2:48 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I was joking tho :/
2:49 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: But can I please have a ¨good¨ skin so i can start doing giveaways that someone actually gonna give a **** about?
2:49 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im so bad at getting cool skins ;(
2:50 PM - Psycho29388: Let me tell you something
2:51 PM - Psycho29388: Awhile ago I spent $25 on keys
2:51 PM - Psycho29388: Guess what I got
2:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: My mum would kill me if i did XD
2:51 PM - Psycho29388: The same skin three times in a row
2:51 PM - Psycho29388: then again and again, crappy items
2:51 PM - Psycho29388: all worth less than $2
2:52 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I bought keys ONE time for 20 euro, the best item i got was a ******* famas doomkitty
2:52 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: The good items i got is spent on real ******* money
2:53 PM - Psycho29388: And heres the thing, you sound like you don't have very good luck with items or anything. Why do a giveaway? Surely you want to keep what good items you have
2:53 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Well the luck i got in the games is the safe luck as i have irl
2:54 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: This is gonna sound very akward
2:55 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: But i just wanna cry, not for the items, not for the game, not for the giveaway, not for school, not for my dog is sick, not for the bulliyng. JUST CRY


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have official met the most interesting type of scammer. I'm really not sure what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claims he is doing a giveaway for an AK Red Laminate, originally he needed help making his crosshair static but now I think it was really just a cover story.
> 
> So far his game is to make me feel bad for him in hopes of getting me to give him over $30 worth of items. I just met the kid yesterday and he expects me to trust him?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So, hi
> 1:51 PM - Psycho29388: Im in a comp game atm
> 1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
> 1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: ok
> 2:00 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Tell me when your done ok?
> 2:05 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I can send you a trade offer that will make you first
> 2:13 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™ is now Offline.
> 2:13 PM - Your state is set to Offline.
> 2:13 PM - Lost connection to Steam, will rejoin chat automatically when connection regained.
> 2:13 PM - Connected again and rejoined chat.
> 2:13 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™ is now Online.
> 2:27 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Hello?
> 2:34 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: You sadly only got 13 points you need 30 more if you want to be first.
> 2:34 PM - Psycho29388: Well the thing is about the contest is
> 2:35 PM - Psycho29388: You end up donating items worth way more than the prize is
> 2:35 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yes so i can get keys and get better stuff
> 2:35 PM - Psycho29388: I understand that
> 2:36 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So
> 2:36 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Can't you donate something a little bit more worth so you show people to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: If I had money to spare I'd have no problem donating more than I did
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: :/
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: I'd probably donate a couple of keys
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: WILL YOU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: Thats the thing
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: I dont have the money for it
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: ;(
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Ok
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I understand.B
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Ops
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: When I have money i give away alot of stuff
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: When I dont have money Im mostly greedy
> 2:38 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yey maybe the next giveaway i get more stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: Really though
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: what you should do
> 2:38 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Or else I dont feel doing it
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: Is have it entry based instead of point based
> 2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
> 2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So i pick one random?
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: Yeah but
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the more items a person donates
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the more entries he gets
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: and it could be adapted into
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the point system you have now
> 2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: This is gonna sound weird, but if I get a expensive weapon I give you 20 entries on the next giveaway wich is a knife
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: 10 entries for a hoenix case and 1 for each sticker capsule, etc
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: The phoenix case alone
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: is $1.50
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: and 3 of them could easily secure you a AK red Laminate
> 2:40 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: yeah
> 2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So you can't donate anyhing expensive? :/
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: and I understand you use the money from donated items to buy keys right?
> 2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: It's really had to giveaway you know
> 2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yes
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: Well
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: instead of doing that
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: Lets say
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: you get $30 from this giveaway
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: For the next giveaway
> 2:42 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I wont get 30 bucks
> 2:42 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: From who?
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Lets just say
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: its an example
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Of my opinion on what I think you should do
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Lets say all the stuff that was donated to you is sold
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: and you get $30 for it all
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: You could then buy a weapon for $20 and 4 keys for $10
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: If you get lucky with the keys
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: You can keep whatever item you got
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: and then host another giveaway for the $20 weapon
> 2:43 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im having a really hard time understanding
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I just suck when it comes to that stuff ;(
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: God I hate my life
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I can't do anything right!!!!!!!!!!! ;((((
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: and yes im acting weird beacuse i got anxiety
> 2:46 PM - Psycho29388: Don't worry, you'll be fine.
> 2:47 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im not going in school it was 2 years ago thanks for bullying
> 2:48 PM - Psycho29388: But to be perfectly honest, I don't really want an AK Red Laminate that much, I just donated what I did because I care. Sure I didn't accept either of your trade offers, but that's because the items you picked out are like $20 in themselves. I already have a black laminate anyways.
> 2:48 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I was joking tho :/
> 2:49 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: But can I please have a ¨good¨ skin so i can start doing giveaways that someone actually gonna give a **** about?
> 2:49 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im so bad at getting cool skins ;(
> 2:50 PM - Psycho29388: Let me tell you something
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: Awhile ago I spent $25 on keys
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: Guess what I got
> 2:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: My mum would kill me if i did XD
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: The same skin three times in a row
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: then again and again, crappy items
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: all worth less than $2
> 2:52 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I bought keys ONE time for 20 euro, the best item i got was a ******* famas doomkitty
> 2:52 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: The good items i got is spent on real ******* money
> 2:53 PM - Psycho29388: And heres the thing, you sound like you don't have very good luck with items or anything. Why do a giveaway? Surely you want to keep what good items you have
> 2:53 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Well the luck i got in the games is the safe luck as i have irl
> 2:54 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: This is gonna sound very akward
> 2:55 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: But i just wanna cry, not for the items, not for the game, not for the giveaway, not for school, not for my dog is sick, not for the bulliyng. JUST CRY


Spent way too much time even talking to him. I would have just blocked him immediately.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have official met the most interesting type of scammer. I'm really not sure what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claims he is doing a giveaway for an AK Red Laminate, originally he needed help making his crosshair static but now I think it was really just a cover story.
> 
> So far his game is to make me feel bad for him in hopes of getting me to give him over $30 worth of items. I just met the kid yesterday and he expects me to trust him?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So, hi
> 1:51 PM - Psycho29388: Im in a comp game atm
> 1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
> 1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: ok
> 2:00 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Tell me when your done ok?
> 2:05 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I can send you a trade offer that will make you first
> 2:13 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™ is now Offline.
> 2:13 PM - Your state is set to Offline.
> 2:13 PM - Lost connection to Steam, will rejoin chat automatically when connection regained.
> 2:13 PM - Connected again and rejoined chat.
> 2:13 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™ is now Online.
> 2:27 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Hello?
> 2:34 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: You sadly only got 13 points you need 30 more if you want to be first.
> 2:34 PM - Psycho29388: Well the thing is about the contest is
> 2:35 PM - Psycho29388: You end up donating items worth way more than the prize is
> 2:35 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yes so i can get keys and get better stuff
> 2:35 PM - Psycho29388: I understand that
> 2:36 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So
> 2:36 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Can't you donate something a little bit more worth so you show people to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: If I had money to spare I'd have no problem donating more than I did
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: :/
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: I'd probably donate a couple of keys
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: WILL YOU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: Thats the thing
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: I dont have the money for it
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: ;(
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Ok
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I understand.B
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Ops
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: When I have money i give away alot of stuff
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: When I dont have money Im mostly greedy
> 2:38 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yey maybe the next giveaway i get more stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: Really though
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: what you should do
> 2:38 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Or else I dont feel doing it
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: Is have it entry based instead of point based
> 2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
> 2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So i pick one random?
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: Yeah but
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the more items a person donates
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the more entries he gets
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: and it could be adapted into
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the point system you have now
> 2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: This is gonna sound weird, but if I get a expensive weapon I give you 20 entries on the next giveaway wich is a knife
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: 10 entries for a hoenix case and 1 for each sticker capsule, etc
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: The phoenix case alone
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: is $1.50
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: and 3 of them could easily secure you a AK red Laminate
> 2:40 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: yeah
> 2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So you can't donate anyhing expensive? :/
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: and I understand you use the money from donated items to buy keys right?
> 2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: It's really had to giveaway you know
> 2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yes
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: Well
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: instead of doing that
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: Lets say
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: you get $30 from this giveaway
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: For the next giveaway
> 2:42 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I wont get 30 bucks
> 2:42 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: From who?
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Lets just say
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: its an example
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Of my opinion on what I think you should do
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Lets say all the stuff that was donated to you is sold
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: and you get $30 for it all
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: You could then buy a weapon for $20 and 4 keys for $10
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: If you get lucky with the keys
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: You can keep whatever item you got
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: and then host another giveaway for the $20 weapon
> 2:43 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im having a really hard time understanding
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I just suck when it comes to that stuff ;(
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: God I hate my life
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I can't do anything right!!!!!!!!!!! ;((((
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: and yes im acting weird beacuse i got anxiety
> 2:46 PM - Psycho29388: Don't worry, you'll be fine.
> 2:47 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im not going in school it was 2 years ago thanks for bullying
> 2:48 PM - Psycho29388: But to be perfectly honest, I don't really want an AK Red Laminate that much, I just donated what I did because I care. Sure I didn't accept either of your trade offers, but that's because the items you picked out are like $20 in themselves. I already have a black laminate anyways.
> 2:48 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I was joking tho :/
> 2:49 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: But can I please have a ¨good¨ skin so i can start doing giveaways that someone actually gonna give a **** about?
> 2:49 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im so bad at getting cool skins ;(
> 2:50 PM - Psycho29388: Let me tell you something
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: Awhile ago I spent $25 on keys
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: Guess what I got
> 2:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: My mum would kill me if i did XD
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: The same skin three times in a row
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: then again and again, crappy items
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: all worth less than $2
> 2:52 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I bought keys ONE time for 20 euro, the best item i got was a ******* famas doomkitty
> 2:52 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: The good items i got is spent on real ******* money
> 2:53 PM - Psycho29388: And heres the thing, you sound like you don't have very good luck with items or anything. Why do a giveaway? Surely you want to keep what good items you have
> 2:53 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Well the luck i got in the games is the safe luck as i have irl
> 2:54 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: This is gonna sound very akward
> 2:55 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: But i just wanna cry, not for the items, not for the game, not for the giveaway, not for school, not for my dog is sick, not for the bulliyng. JUST CRY


What the hell!

Just block the guy and forget about it. I admit that's quite some elaborate scamming method but he's still far from sounding legit... hahah

PS: you really have a huge amount of patience !


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Guess I'm just too stupidly nice and now it's resulted in him selling his items because he tells me he doesn't deserve them....chances are that was just fake too anyways...

I'm done with this.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Guess I'm just too stupidly nice and now it's resulted in him selling his items because he tells me he doesn't deserve them.
> 
> I'm done with this.


A drama scam... Interesting to say the least hahaha

The most elaborated scam I had to deal with was:

"Hey, I give you brass glock for your karambit and some keys, please trade now, thanks"


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have official met the most interesting type of scammer. I'm really not sure what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claims he is doing a giveaway for an AK Red Laminate, originally he needed help making his crosshair static but now I think it was really just a cover story.
> 
> So far his game is to make me feel bad for him in hopes of getting me to give him over $30 worth of items. I just met the kid yesterday and he expects me to trust him?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So, hi
> 1:51 PM - Psycho29388: Im in a comp game atm
> 1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
> 1:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: ok
> 2:00 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Tell me when your done ok?
> 2:05 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I can send you a trade offer that will make you first
> 2:13 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™ is now Offline.
> 2:13 PM - Your state is set to Offline.
> 2:13 PM - Lost connection to Steam, will rejoin chat automatically when connection regained.
> 2:13 PM - Connected again and rejoined chat.
> 2:13 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™ is now Online.
> 2:27 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Hello?
> 2:34 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: You sadly only got 13 points you need 30 more if you want to be first.
> 2:34 PM - Psycho29388: Well the thing is about the contest is
> 2:35 PM - Psycho29388: You end up donating items worth way more than the prize is
> 2:35 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yes so i can get keys and get better stuff
> 2:35 PM - Psycho29388: I understand that
> 2:36 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So
> 2:36 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Can't you donate something a little bit more worth so you show people to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: If I had money to spare I'd have no problem donating more than I did
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: :/
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: I'd probably donate a couple of keys
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: WILL YOU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: Thats the thing
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: I dont have the money for it
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: ;(
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Ok
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I understand.B
> 2:37 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Ops
> 2:37 PM - Psycho29388: When I have money i give away alot of stuff
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: When I dont have money Im mostly greedy
> 2:38 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yey maybe the next giveaway i get more stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: Really though
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: what you should do
> 2:38 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Or else I dont feel doing it
> 2:38 PM - Psycho29388: Is have it entry based instead of point based
> 2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Oh
> 2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So i pick one random?
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: Yeah but
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the more items a person donates
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the more entries he gets
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: and it could be adapted into
> 2:39 PM - Psycho29388: the point system you have now
> 2:39 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: This is gonna sound weird, but if I get a expensive weapon I give you 20 entries on the next giveaway wich is a knife
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: 10 entries for a hoenix case and 1 for each sticker capsule, etc
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: The phoenix case alone
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: is $1.50
> 2:40 PM - Psycho29388: and 3 of them could easily secure you a AK red Laminate
> 2:40 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: yeah
> 2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: So you can't donate anyhing expensive? :/
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: and I understand you use the money from donated items to buy keys right?
> 2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: It's really had to giveaway you know
> 2:41 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Yes
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: Well
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: instead of doing that
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: Lets say
> 2:41 PM - Psycho29388: you get $30 from this giveaway
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: For the next giveaway
> 2:42 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I wont get 30 bucks
> 2:42 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: From who?
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Lets just say
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: its an example
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Of my opinion on what I think you should do
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: Lets say all the stuff that was donated to you is sold
> 2:42 PM - Psycho29388: and you get $30 for it all
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: You could then buy a weapon for $20 and 4 keys for $10
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: If you get lucky with the keys
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: You can keep whatever item you got
> 2:43 PM - Psycho29388: and then host another giveaway for the $20 weapon
> 2:43 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im having a really hard time understanding
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I just suck when it comes to that stuff ;(
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: God I hate my life
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I can't do anything right!!!!!!!!!!! ;((((
> 2:44 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: and yes im acting weird beacuse i got anxiety
> 2:46 PM - Psycho29388: Don't worry, you'll be fine.
> 2:47 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im not going in school it was 2 years ago thanks for bullying
> 2:48 PM - Psycho29388: But to be perfectly honest, I don't really want an AK Red Laminate that much, I just donated what I did because I care. Sure I didn't accept either of your trade offers, but that's because the items you picked out are like $20 in themselves. I already have a black laminate anyways.
> 2:48 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I was joking tho :/
> 2:49 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: But can I please have a ¨good¨ skin so i can start doing giveaways that someone actually gonna give a **** about?
> 2:49 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Im so bad at getting cool skins ;(
> 2:50 PM - Psycho29388: Let me tell you something
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: Awhile ago I spent $25 on keys
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: Guess what I got
> 2:51 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: My mum would kill me if i did XD
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: The same skin three times in a row
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: then again and again, crappy items
> 2:51 PM - Psycho29388: all worth less than $2
> 2:52 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: I bought keys ONE time for 20 euro, the best item i got was a ******* famas doomkitty
> 2:52 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: The good items i got is spent on real ******* money
> 2:53 PM - Psycho29388: And heres the thing, you sound like you don't have very good luck with items or anything. Why do a giveaway? Surely you want to keep what good items you have
> 2:53 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: Well the luck i got in the games is the safe luck as i have irl
> 2:54 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: This is gonna sound very akward
> 2:55 PM - WaveXSweCS:GOBackup™: But i just wanna cry, not for the items, not for the game, not for the giveaway, not for school, not for my dog is sick, not for the bulliyng. JUST CRY


I use 1 motto when interacting with anyone on the internet. "trust no one". 99.5% of the time these people only want what you have and don't care how they get it. If someone is asking for something it is no longer a donation. They're a beggar at that point.


----------



## eBombzor

What do you guys do with items and crates that are worth like 1 to 5 cents?

Is it better to trade, sell, or open them?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Guess I'm just too stupidly nice and now it's resulted in him selling his items because he tells me he doesn't deserve them.
> 
> I'm done with this.
> 
> 
> 
> A drama scam... Interesting to say the least hahaha
> 
> The most elaborated scam I had to deal with was:
> 
> "Hey, I give you brass glock for your karambit and some keys, please trade now, thanks"
Click to expand...

I know right? I usually just deal with these types of children.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Anyways, I blocked and removed him from everywhere. I can't believe I actually blindly accepted all his friend requests from everywhere X_X
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What do you guys do with items and crates that are worth like 1 to 5 cents?
> 
> Is it better to trade, sell, or open them?


Hoard them like I do. Play it cool by occasionally opening a few a month. Then within a years time they'll be worth almost $5, even more by next year.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have officially met the most interesting type of scammer. I'm really not sure what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claims he is doing a giveaway for an AK Red Laminate, originally he needed help making his crosshair static but now I think it was really just a cover story.
> 
> So far his game is to make me feel bad for him in hopes of getting me to give him over $30 worth of items. I just met the kid yesterday and he expects me to trust him?


I have the rule on Steam that unless I know who it is they just get blocked straight away - if someone wants to add me from somewhere then they can message me about it first. That's what groups are for, I can see a bunch of OCN people via the group, don't need them on a friend list unless I really know them. Never trust someone that you don't know with a trade.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I have the rule on Steam that unless I know who it is they just get blocked straight away - if someone wants to add me from somewhere then they can message me about it first. That's what groups are for, I can see a bunch of OCN people via the group, don't need them on a friend list unless I really know them. Never trust someone that you don't know with a trade.


You can't really get scammed in a trade though considering you know exactly what you're giving them, and what you're getting back in return. I don't really consider "bad" trade requests scams. Scams are completely different IMO.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can't really get scammed in a trade though considering you know exactly what you're giving them, and what you're getting back in return. I don't really consider "bad" trade requests scams. Scams are completely different IMO.


Well it's a scam since they're are trying to give you worst items than they are asking for and hoping that you will be ignorant/unaware enough to accept.

I'm pretty sure that people are getting scammed this way sometimes.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can't really get scammed in a trade though considering you know exactly what you're giving them, and what you're getting back in return. I don't really consider "bad" trade requests scams. Scams are completely different IMO.


It's not a scam in the usual sense, but it is dishonest. I'd still just block them, better that than giving them something then regretting it.

Anyone watching Fragbite Masters? Olof just went nuts in the second half of Mirage.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I ended up giving him about 60 cents worth of camos and cases out of the "kindness" of my heart and even afterwards he still wanted more...

Anyways...since we were on the subject of audio setups. How good is the Sennheiser HD 598? Do I need a decent soundcard to go with them or will on-board audio be fine?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> It's not a scam in the usual sense, but it is dishonest. I'd still just block them, better that than giving them something then regretting it.
> 
> Anyone watching Fragbite Masters? Olof just went nuts in the second half of Mirage.


Ya, i've been watching every game today. Currently watching the Clan Mystik vs 3DMAX match. 50 bucks of skins on CM


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I ended up giving him about 60 cents worth of camos and cases out of the "kindness" of my heart and even afterwards he still wanted more...
> 
> Anyways...since we were on the subject of audio setups. How good is the Sennheiser HD 598? Do I need a decent soundcard to go with them or will on-board audio be fine?


They're very good, might lack a bit of bass if you want load of it - great soundstage though. I suspect they'll be better with an amp, but they are only 50 ohm, so not that hard to drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, i've been watching every game today. Currently watching the Clan Mystik vs 3DMAX match. 50 bucks of skins on CM


Hopefully they'll pull it back, they are on the CT side at least.

Edit: Thought as much, first half scoreline didn't entirely reflect the game. CM were impressive there.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I ended up giving him about 60 cents worth of camos and cases out of the "kindness" of my heart and even afterwards he still wanted more...
> 
> Anyways...since we were on the subject of audio setups. How good is the Sennheiser HD 598? Do I need a decent soundcard to go with them or will on-board audio be fine?
> 
> 
> 
> They're very good, might lack a bit of bass if you want load of it - great soundstage though. I suspect they'll be better with an amp, but they are only 50 ohm, so not that hard to drive.
Click to expand...

I'm not too big on bass, so it looks like I'll be fine.

Thanks for the info


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> They're very good, might lack a bit of bass if you want load of it - great soundstage though. I suspect they'll be better with an amp, but they are only 50 ohm, so not that hard to drive.
> Hopefully they'll pull it back, they are on the CT side at least.
> 
> Edit: Thought as much, first half scoreline didn't entirely reflect the game. CM were impressive there.


I agree, Clan Mystik also threw a couple rounds IMO. Couple rounds where there were peaks that were entirely not needed. Thank gosh they won.









For anyone who's interested in the EMS ONE VOD's here you go:

http://www.hltv.org/news/12228-ems-one-katowice-vods


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I agree, Clan Mystik also threw a couple rounds IMO. Couple rounds where there were peaks that were entirely not needed. Thank gosh they won.


I'm suspecting that the earlier LGB vs LDLC match probably caused a lot of rage, there were a lot of bets on LGB there. Same would have gone for this one had they not pulled the scoreline back and won.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I'm suspecting that the earlier LGB vs LDLC match probably caused a lot of rage, there were a lot of bets on LGB there. Same would have gone for this one had they not pulled the scoreline back and won.


LGB did so well at EMS ONE too. I'm really disappointed with that match to be honest. Was expecting a lot more from LGB!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> LGB did so well at EMS ONE too. I'm really disappointed with that match to be honest. Was expecting a lot more from LGB!


Same here. I had a few stattrak pistols on them.It seems these teams are just so inconsistent right now there isn't such a thing as a "safe bet".


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Same here. I had a few stattrak pistols on them.It seems these teams are just so inconsistent right now there isn't such a thing as a "safe bet".


I think people also need to take into consideration when it's online vs LAN performance. Some teams are exponentially better on LAN, where as some are worse.




__ https://www.facebook.com/PimpCS/posts/617718951650765


Quote:


> Jacob "Pimp" Winneche
> 29 mins ·
> Unfortunately some changes will happen to our team the upcoming days. School and professional CS is and probably never will be good friends.


Looks like a roster change with 3DMAX after that loss to Clan Mystik today.


----------



## Sikkamore

Bought a new mouse and a new mouse pad today. Wow, do I ever suck at CS:GO now







lol hope the transition goes fast though. Been itching to play some competitive!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think people also need to take into consideration when it's online vs LAN performance. Some teams are exponentially better on LAN, where as some are worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/PimpCS/posts/617718951650765
> 
> 
> Looks like a roster change with 3DMAX after that loss to Clan Mystik today.


Yep. A lot of different factors to consider. BO1 or BO3 is another thing a lot of people seem to not think about before making a bet. Thats 1 thing that makes it so exciting I guess. Even though 1 team may be heavily favored 1 slip up can turn the tide. I really don't mind losing the skins as long as its a good match. I never bet anything I'm not ready to part with anyway. Its kind of like overclocking. Don't OC it if you can't afford to replace it/ don't bet it if you aren't ready to lose it







Also is get_right not playing against dignitas tomorrow? Saw someone mention he posted about taking a break somewhere? Not sure if just BS or what as no source was posted.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yep. A lot of different factors to consider. BO1 or BO3 is another thing a lot of people seem to not think about before making a bet. Thats 1 thing that makes it so exciting I guess. Even though 1 team may be heavily favored 1 slip up can turn the tide. I really don't mind losing the skins as long as its a good match. I never bet anything I'm not ready to part with anyway. Its kind of like overclocking. Don't OC it if you can't afford to replace it/ don't bet it if you aren't ready to lose it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also is get_right not playing against dignitas tomorrow? Saw someone mention he posted about taking a break somewhere? Not sure if just BS or what as no source was posted.


I don't believe he will be playing tomorrow. get_right said he was taking a break yesterday and going to Gothenburg, Sweden.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So far I am loving these HD598s, except for CSGO...sounds way too crisp but it looks like that's just how Sennheiser is.

I've also been told I need a sound card but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So far I am loving these HD598s, except for CSGO...sounds way too crisp but it looks like that's just how Sennheiser is.
> 
> I've also been told I need a sound card but I'm not convinced.


Onboard will drive them fine. But even a relatively cheap decent sound card will showcase a lot of their potential.

For the sound debate, I had purchased my first X-Fi for music ( the Xtrememusic, the cheapest full size X-Fi at the time ) and when that died, I couldn't handle the ****ty audio from the onboard so I got a Fatal1ty. And I sold that card so I could have the same sound everywhere and got my current USB DAC. It really boils down to preference, but I originally got my audio hardware for better music.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So far I am loving these HD598s, except for CSGO...sounds way too crisp but it looks like that's just how Sennheiser is.
> 
> I've also been told I need a sound card but I'm not convinced.
> 
> 
> 
> Onboard will drive them fine. But even a relatively cheap decent sound card will showcase a lot of their potential.
> 
> For the sound debate, I had purchased my first X-Fi for music ( the Xtrememusic, the cheapest full size X-Fi at the time ) and when that died, I couldn't handle the ****ty audio from the onboard so I got a Fatal1ty. And I sold that card so I could have the same sound everywhere and got my current USB DAC. It really boils down to preference, but I originally got my audio hardware for better music.
Click to expand...

If getting a soundcard meant being able to fix the gaming audio being so, odd, then by all means I would do it.

But right now all I've heard is that "Oh, onboard audio is sh!77y." and really no one has said anything else other than that.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If getting a soundcard meant being able to fix the gaming audio being so, odd, then by all means I would do it.
> 
> But right now all I've heard is that "Oh, onboard audio is sh!77y." and really no one has said anything else other than that.


On onboard, the soundstage is crappy, there's a lack of bass, and a very low cutoff for treble. Mids are meh. Soundstage is very important to games like CS, and overall sound makes games like Battlefield sound WAY better. You'll only truly notice the difference when you switch. Otherwise you may get used to the passable audio.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So far I am loving these HD598s, except for CSGO...sounds way too crisp but it looks like that's just how Sennheiser is.
> 
> I've also been told I need a sound card but I'm not convinced.


I'd recommend a good sound card, it's hard to explain how it'll sound better, but it will. Shanenanigans summary above is pretty much it, it should help in a lot of places. If the highs are too much for you, you can always EQ it a bit, but if they're new they might just need some time to burn in. They should be very good for CS though, due to the excellent soundstage - that's why I recommended them.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anyways...since we were on the subject of audio setups. How good is the Sennheiser HD 598? Do I need a decent soundcard to go with them or will on-board audio be fine?


I have the HD558s. They sound better with a decent sound card, IMO. An amplifier doesn't seem to make too much of a difference though.

I'd take the 558s over the 598s though, if they're cheaper. When you take the foam strips out of the 558s, there's not much of a difference.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Anyways...since we were on the subject of audio setups. How good is the Sennheiser HD 598? Do I need a decent soundcard to go with them or will on-board audio be fine?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the HD558s. They sound better with a decent sound card, IMO. An amplifier doesn't seem to make too much of a difference though.
> 
> I'd take the 558s over the 598s though, if they're cheaper. When you take the foam strips out of the 558s, there's not much of a difference.
Click to expand...

Well too late to change headphones now, already have the 598s and like I said they are amazing for everything except CSGO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If getting a soundcard meant being able to fix the gaming audio being so, odd, then by all means I would do it.
> 
> But right now all I've heard is that "Oh, onboard audio is sh!77y." and really no one has said anything else other than that.
> 
> 
> 
> On onboard, the soundstage is crappy, there's a lack of bass, and a very low cutoff for treble. Mids are meh. Soundstage is very important to games like CS, and overall sound makes games like Battlefield sound WAY better. You'll only truly notice the difference when you switch. Otherwise you may get used to the passable audio.
Click to expand...

Alright, this is what I was looking for, thanks for the info.









I've read the last few pages here and it seems that getting something like the Asus Xonar DG would be a relatively cheap and good solution to help with CS. Even the audiophile section/thread here says so pretty much. Is this case or do I need to spend some more dosh on something of better value? I'd honestly prefer not to buy an Asus soundcard but if that's the best option I'll do it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Alright, this is what I was looking for, thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read the last few pages here and it seems that getting something like the Asus Xonar DG would be a relatively cheap and good solution to help with CS. Even the audiophile section/thread here says so pretty much. Is this case or do I need to spend some more dosh on something of better value? I'd honestly prefer not to buy an Asus soundcard but if that's the best option I'll do it.


DG/DGX are good budget options, in that case if you don't like it you haven't lost much, but you'll see an improvement over onboard with them. Otherwise a DX or a Creative Sound Blaster Z would be good options if you want to spend more.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Alright, this is what I was looking for, thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read the last few pages here and it seems that getting something like the Asus Xonar DG would be a relatively cheap and good solution to help with CS. Even the audiophile section/thread here says so pretty much. Is this case or do I need to spend some more dosh on something of better value? I'd honestly prefer not to buy an Asus soundcard but if that's the best option I'll do it.
> 
> 
> 
> DG/DGX are good budget options, in that case *if you don't like it* you haven't lost much, but you'll see an improvement over onboard with them. Otherwise a DX or a Creative Sound Blaster Z would be good options if you want to spend more.
Click to expand...

Stupid question, but explain to me what you mean by "if I dont like it".

If a soundcard is suppose to be an improvement, why would I not like it? Plus I'm sure it comes with some software to set it up nicely, and as long as I have EQ settings I'll be happy.


----------



## LDV617

I'm assuming by that he means "if you don't like Asus"


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I'm assuming by that he means "if you don't like Asus"


Oh, I don't like asus because I've had terrible experience with them. Mostly motherboards and laptops.

Soundcards are a totally different department so that's why I'm willing to try them out.


----------



## Pwnography

God damn you dmaster. You lied about Get_Right. USELESS!!!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> God damn you dmaster. You lied about Get_Right. USELESS!!!


I wasn't sure.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't believe he will be playing tomorrow. get_right said he was taking a break yesterday and going to Gothenburg, Sweden.


Debating on betting on HR in that HR vs NiP game.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I'm assuming by that he means "if you don't like Asus"


Yeh, that was what I meant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Oh, I don't like asus because I've had terrible experience with them. Mostly motherboards and laptops.
> 
> Soundcards are a totally different department so that's why I'm willing to try them out.


The Asus drivers aren't that great, but there are community options out there - I think they've improved the official ones recently though. The cards themselves are really good, a huge amount of people recommend them and people I usually play games with own Asus cards. Not sure what Creative drivers are like for their newer cards, they're still bad as ever for my old X-Fi. I haven't read about a lot of issues though, so should be alright.

@ dmasteR

Get_Right said he was going away for a couple of days, but earlier on said he was going to be playing. Hopefully we'll see the proper NiP come out. k1ck up 13-2 on Dust2 at the moment too, wow.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Yeh, that was what I meant.
> The Asus drivers aren't that great, but there are community options out there - I think they've improved the official ones recently though. The cards themselves are really good, a huge amount of people recommend them and people I usually play games with own Asus cards. Not sure what Creative drivers are like for their newer cards, they're still bad as ever for my old X-Fi. I haven't read about a lot of issues though, so should be alright.
> 
> @ dmasteR
> 
> Get_Right said he was going away for a couple of days, but earlier on said he was going to be playing. Hopefully we'll see the proper NiP come out. k1ck up 13-2 on Dust2 at the moment too, wow.


I haven't had any issues with the Asus drivers but some have and said the Uni Xonar drivers took care of it. Here is a link in case someone ends up needing it:

http://maxedtech.com/category/uni-xonar/

Also the Xonar switch software that lets you hotkey different profiles is really handy. I do use it and I love it:

http://maxedtech.com/xonarswitch-beta-testing/

I have the Xonar DGX and really for $25 you can't go wrong.

Also, I tossed a small bet on HR in the HR vs. NiP match. Fingers crossed even if Get_right is playing they haven't fared that well against HR in the past.


----------



## zucciniknife

I had a DG, I would definitely recommend the Uni Xonar Drivers over the Asus ones. If you run into install troubles with the driver you'll probably just have to go into test mode.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Yeh, that was what I meant.
> The Asus drivers aren't that great, but there are community options out there - I think they've improved the official ones recently though. The cards themselves are really good, a huge amount of people recommend them and people I usually play games with own Asus cards. Not sure what Creative drivers are like for their newer cards, they're still bad as ever for my old X-Fi. I haven't read about a lot of issues though, so should be alright.
> 
> @ dmasteR
> 
> Get_Right said he was going away for a couple of days, but earlier on said he was going to be playing. Hopefully we'll see the proper NiP come out. k1ck up 13-2 on Dust2 at the moment too, wow.


Ya, I can't believe how good k1ck was doing on dust2. k1ck had fantastic teamwork and the AWP shots through DD.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, I can't believe how good k1ck was doing on dust2. k1ck had fantastic teamwork and the AWP shots through DD.


Then Nuke has been a shambles really, they seemed to keep playing really aggressive when it wasn't working for them. Few simple mistakes causing them to lose out too.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I guess when I get some more money I'll buy one of those Xonar DGs.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## EVILNOK

This LDLC vs. mouz match is turning out to be pretty decent. I just wish I had placed a larger bet than I did on HR. Nip vs. Titan tomorrow I wonder how that will go


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> This LDLC vs. mouz match is turning out to be pretty decent. I just wish I had placed a larger bet than I did on HR. Nip vs. Titan tomorrow I wonder how that will go


I bet close to 30 bucks on HR. Unfortunately CS:GO Lounge glitched up and my bet didn't even show up. Thankfully everything has been resolved now, but I do not get any winnings..... Just the items I used for my bet.

Sigh. Value was 65.xx too


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I bet close to 30 bucks on HR. Unfortunately CS:GO Lounge glitched up and my bet didn't even show up. Thankfully everything has been resolved now, but I do not get any winnings..... Just the items I used for my bet.
> 
> Sigh. Value was 65.xx too


Your a bad influence lol, after reading all these beting posts I had a little go myself after working out what was all about. Went with NIP, enough said lol good job only had rubbish anyway.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Your a bad influence lol, after reading all these beting posts I had a little go myself after working out what was all about. Went with NIP, enough said lol good job only had rubbish anyway.


I'm sorry! Gotta do a little research before you bet









I knew HR had a 90% chance of winning (Yes I made this percentage up). Here's how I came to this conclusion.....

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=188&teamid=5310&eventid=0&gameid=2

That's HR's team page. As you can see, HR has played NiP 3 times, on 3 different maps. HR beat NiP on Inferno 16-13. HR beat NiP 16-9 Dust2, BUT lost to NiP 16-11 on Nuke (One of NiP's best maps).

Now one thing I know for sure, is that NiP is also bad at mirage, and they've been pretty bad at Inferno as well T side.

Now take a look at NiP's matches.

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=188&teamid=4411&eventid=0&gameid=2

You can get a overview as to which maps they're good at, and what maps they're not very strong at.

I take everything into consideration before I bet.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm sorry! Gotta do a little research before you bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew HR had a 90% chance of winning (Yes I made this percentage up). Here's how I came to this conclusion.....
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=188&teamid=5310&eventid=0&gameid=2
> 
> That's HR's team page. As you can see, HR has played NiP 3 times, on 3 different maps. HR beat NiP on Inferno 16-13. HR beat NiP 16-9 Dust2, BUT lost to NiP 16-11 on Nuke (One of NiP's best maps).
> 
> Now one thing I know for sure, is that NiP is also bad at mirage, and they've been pretty bad at Inferno as well T side.
> 
> Now take a look at NiP's matches.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=188&teamid=4411&eventid=0&gameid=2
> 
> You can get a overview as to which maps they're good at, and what maps they're not very strong at.
> 
> I take everything into consideration before I bet.


Sensible approach, I need to spend more time learning and do every day in this thread from you guys, be it something major or minor. It is probably one of the most informed threads on this forum.


----------



## dmasteR

http://news.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=13704

BREAKING NEWS:

Braxton "swag" Pierce has been cut from coL and Ryan "fReakazoid" Abadir has joined coL. THOUGHTS?

Quote:


> Just seconds ago, the United States compLexity team removed Braxton "swag" Pierce from their roster. When ESEA News reached out to Spencer "Hiko" Martin for more information, he declined to comment.
> 
> Within a few minutes of Pierce being removed, Ryan "fReakazoid" Abadir joined the compLexity roster. ESEA News is reaching out to players for more details on the situation...
> 
> More to follow.


EDIT:

Looks like coL has also made a official statement about this:

http://www.complexitygaming.com/news/4319/

Quote:


> Today, we are announcing a change to our Counter-Strike: Global Offensive roster.
> 
> The squad has decided to release Braxton "Swag" Pierce. Swag was instrumental in the recent success of the team during the EMS One event in Katowice and will be missed. We'd like to thank Braxton for his hard work, dedication and contributions to the team and wish him the very best in the future.
> 
> Thanks as always for your support and stay tuned as we will be announcing his replacement within the coming days.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I bet close to 30 bucks on HR. Unfortunately CS:GO Lounge glitched up and my bet didn't even show up. Thankfully everything has been resolved now, but I do not get any winnings..... Just the items I used for my bet.
> 
> Sigh. Value was 65.xx too


Shame, that looked a good bet, was rooting for NiP but I had a feeling they'd lose. Something just not right there, f0rest never got going and Get_Right only started to hit stuff when it didn't matter as much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://news.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=13704
> 
> BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> Braxton "swag" Pierce has been cut from coL and Ryan "fReakazoid" Abadir has joined coL. THOUGHTS?


Bit surprised by that, haven't watched swag a lot recently but from what I'd seen he seemed to be playing well. Sure he'll get picked up by someone else shortly.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Freakazoid on Complexity. Now all top teams have some sort of biceps.


----------



## mrsmiles

de-ranked to MGI, keep losing and losing.......


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol I deranked from SMFC all the way to DMG no thanks to the hackers. Haven't been on GE for so long now I forgot how it feels.


----------



## mrsmiles

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-r2K3s-Zwimm-XShp4-tfv3q-TijDA

one of my better games these past several matches......


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://news.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=13704
> 
> BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> Braxton "swag" Pierce has been cut from coL and Ryan "fReakazoid" Abadir has joined coL. THOUGHTS?
> EDIT:
> 
> Looks like coL has also made a official statement about this:
> 
> http://www.complexitygaming.com/news/4319/


Why would they do that


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Why would they do that


Swag left.

inb4 iBP Swag


----------



## EVILNOK

This happened last night. Everyone's view was like this spectating the last man alive on our team. Anyone else had this happen?:


----------



## w35t

Where my silver elites at? Let's rank up together!

ap1_w35t_fg2


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Swag left.
> 
> inb4 iBP Swag


I didn't even think of this until you said it, but Anger and adreN are both out of iBP, right?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> This happened last night. Everyone's view was like this spectating the last man alive on our team. Anyone else had this happen?


Not had it myself, but I've seen plenty of other people with that issue. Weird one, not sure why they haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I didn't even think of this until you said it, but Anger and adreN are both out of iBP, right?


Not sure about Anger, but adreN stepped down due to a new job that doesn't allowed him to travel overseas for events.


----------



## LDV617

Yea, grats to adreN. I knew he had a job opportunity so glad it's going to work out for him, unfortunate it will kill his CS career for now lol. But yea, that means iBP has big shoes to fill, and it seems clear that Swag could fill one of those roles nicely.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> This happened last night. Everyone's view was like this spectating the last man alive on our team. Anyone else had this happen?:


I've seen similar things like that happen before:

1. In the dreamhack tournament, sometimes the view would be sideways a tiny bit, not enough to notice right off the bat though.

2. A hacker video, where the guy was using the negev to draw faces and stuff on the wall really professionally. He would transition from normal to upside down view.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've seen similar things like that happen before:
> 
> 1. In the dreamhack tournament, sometimes the view would be sideways a tiny bit, not enough to notice right off the bat though.
> 
> 2. A hacker video, where the guy was using the negev to draw faces and stuff on the wall really professionally. He would transition from normal to upside down view.


I have seen the view be slightly canted before but never completely to 1 side. Then another guy on our team mentioned it before I did so we were all seeing it was the strange thing to me. I never suspected the guy of cheating as he was dead last on the scoreboard and we ended that match in a draw. Anyway NiP vs. Titan in about 12 minutes. You guys got anything bet on that match?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I have seen the view be slightly canted before but never completely to 1 side. Then another guy on our team mentioned it before I did so we were all seeing it was the strange thing to me. I never suspected the guy of cheating as he was dead last on the scoreboard and we ended that match in a draw. Anyway NiP vs. Titan in about 12 minutes. You guys got anything bet on that match?


20 bucks on Titan. :]

Lots of good matches today in fact!

NiP vs Titan
fnatic vs LGB
NiP vs LGB
dignitas vs Clan Mystik


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 20 bucks on Titan. :]
> 
> Lots of good matches today in fact!
> 
> NiP vs Titan
> fnatic vs LGB
> NiP vs LGB
> dignitas vs Clan Mystik


My skin inventory is in a financially embarrassing state but I did bet some on Titan as well. Also placed a small bet on Dignitas in their match vs. Mystic. I figure at least they have played the map before so that's something.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> My skin inventory is in a financially embarrassing state but I did bet some on Titan as well. Also placed a small bet on Dignitas in their match vs. Mystic. I figure at least they have played the map before so that's something.


This LGB vs fnatic game is insane.... DOUBLE OT!!!

I thought about betting that match (Dignitas vs Clan Mystic) but Dignitas has been a huge a wildcard lately.

Won a AWP Redline MW, AK47 Case Hardened FT, and a bunch of cheap skins from that NiP vs Titan game.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This LGB vs fnatic game is insane.... DOUBLE OT!!!
> 
> I thought about betting that match (Dignitas vs Clan Mystic) but Dignitas has been a huge a wildcard lately.
> 
> Won a AWP Redline MW, AK47 Case Hardened FT, and a bunch of cheap skins from that NiP vs Titan game.


Did the slight fight back from NiP have you clenched with that bet? For a bit I thought they might actually beat Titan. Sadly just missed the end of the LGB vs fnatic game, sounded a good one.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Did the slight fight back from NiP have you clenched with that bet? For a bit I thought they might actually beat Titan. Sadly just missed the end of the LGB vs fnatic game, sounded a good one.


LGB v Fnatic went to double OT, pretty crazy


----------



## EVILNOK

I've been trying to get a small bet in on NiP vs. LGB but the damn servers are overloaded.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've been trying to get a small bet in on NiP vs. LGB but the damn servers are overloaded.


This is a risky bet. I can tell you that right now. It's on de_season. It's a complete gamble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Did the slight fight back from NiP have you clenched with that bet? For a bit I thought they might actually beat Titan. Sadly just missed the end of the LGB vs fnatic game, sounded a good one.


Just a little bit. I have faith Titan would beat NiP though. f0rest has been playing extremely poorly lately (though he did really pick it up second half, was really great to see!), but Titan has been fairly strong lately besides their EMS One performance. Both teams need a lot of work on Dust2 though.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *This is a risky bet. I can tell you that right now. It's on de_season. It's a complete gamble.*
> Just a little bit. I have faith Titan would beat NiP though. f0rest has been playing extremely poorly lately (though he did really pick it up second half, was really great to see!), but Titan has been fairly strong lately besides their EMS One performance. Both teams need a lot of work on Dust2 though.


I know thats what makes it so fun lol. I couldn't get a bet in anyway servers were too overloaded. I was going to drop a small 1 on LGB just because of how bad NiP have been doing lately. It being on seasons kind of makes me think NiP would do even worse considering how they've been doing on maps they're familiar with.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This is a risky bet. I can tell you that right now. It's on de_season. It's a complete gamble.
> 
> Just a little bit. I have faith Titan would beat NiP though. f0rest has been playing extremely poorly lately (though he did really pick it up second half, was really great to see!), but Titan has been fairly strong lately besides their EMS One performance. Both teams need a lot of work on Dust2 though.


Yeh, his aim seemed to be off in previous games but towards the end there he nailed a few nice shots. LGB vs NiP on Season should be interesing, no idea how this will go.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Yeh, his aim seemed to be off in previous games but towards the end there he nailed a few nice shots. LGB vs NiP on Season should be interesing, no idea how this will go.


Honestly thought NiP was just gonna get destroyed after watching the first 7-8 rounds. They're coming back though right now.



Somebody bet on NAVi, on the Titan vs NAVI game, his results. That's insane LOL


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly thought NiP was just gonna get destroyed after watching the first 7-8 rounds. They're coming back though right now.


Overtime...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Somebody bet on NAVi, on the Titan vs NAVI game, his results. That's insane LOL


Wild, even an Asiimov in there.


----------



## masmotors

Wish i knoe about this i just got this badboy lastweekend on steam sale what was i thinking not getting befote im on casual defuse bomb now im trying hard to get decent its to competitive i know the point but us so called noob to cs get smoked this weekend for surevwill get a mic headset just have the sony mdrzx100


----------



## EVILNOK

Fnatic are playing really well. Turning out to be a good match against Mystic.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Swag left.
> 
> inb4 iBP Swag


According to

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447821477048352768 by sgares, seems likely swag accepted an intere$ting offer.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> According to
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/447821477048352768 by sgares, seems likely swag accepted an intere$ting offer.


http://www.dailydot.com/esports/swag-complexity-to-ibuypower/




__ https://www.facebook.com/Jordann0thingGilbert/posts/765031283515822


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly thought NiP was just gonna get destroyed after watching the first 7-8 rounds. They're coming back though right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody bet on NAVi, on the Titan vs NAVI game, his results. That's insane LOL


wait you won all thoes??


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly thought NiP was just gonna get destroyed after watching the first 7-8 rounds. They're coming back though right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody bet on NAVi, on the Titan vs NAVI game, his results. That's insane LOL
> 
> 
> 
> wait you won all thoes??
Click to expand...

He didn't win anything, that was just someone else who had bet, no one from here as far as I know.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm sorry! Gotta do a little research before you bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew HR had a 90% chance of winning (Yes I made this percentage up). Here's how I came to this conclusion.....
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=188&teamid=5310&eventid=0&gameid=2
> 
> That's HR's team page. As you can see, HR has played NiP 3 times, on 3 different maps. HR beat NiP on Inferno 16-13. HR beat NiP 16-9 Dust2, BUT lost to NiP 16-11 on Nuke (One of NiP's best maps).
> 
> Now one thing I know for sure, is that NiP is also bad at mirage, and they've been pretty bad at Inferno as well T side.
> 
> Now take a look at NiP's matches.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=188&teamid=4411&eventid=0&gameid=2
> 
> You can get a overview as to which maps they're good at, and what maps they're not very strong at.
> 
> I take everything into consideration before I bet.


ya but get right can pull some **** off. he is a great player an of all the videos i see they seem to depend on him or that might just be me.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Spent way too much time even talking to him. I would have just blocked him immediately.


i agree go to youtube an type csgo scames. i have seen ppl do it an post it. stay away from that stuff.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Had a cheeky low value bet on United 5 earlier, thankfully everyone was betting on Denial so it had good odds, they won.

The NiP vs LGB game earlier was a cracker too, happy to see NiP win, but it was a great game.


----------



## EVILNOK

All of the matches tomorrow look like they'll be really 1 sided i.e. VP vs. ATN etc. Fnatic vs. Mouz could be interesting but Fnatic have been playing so well I don't think they will have any problems. Really that's the only match I'm even thinking about placing a bet on. None of the others would really be worth it imo.


----------



## Fusion Racing

HellRaisers vs Alternate off to an interesting start, fel1x with a clutch ace. Seems Steam is a bit flaky still, the API is messed up and VP were having problems joining the earlier game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> HellRaisers vs Alternate off to an interesting start, fel1x with a clutch ace. Seems Steam is a bit flaky still, the API is messed up and VP were having problems joining the earlier game.


It's been like this for 24 hours now. I wonder what's wrong with Steam/Steam Servers?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Richard "Xizt" Landström
> 4 hrs ·
> Love all the hate we have been getting after losing recently, death threats etc. Ever since CSGO Lounge got released. Gambling is bad, mkay.


This is just terrible. People should understand, you are GAMBLING.

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/esl-s-iem-katowice-by-the-numbers/1100-1100/
Quote:


> ESL's IEM Katowice: By the Numbers
> 
> ESL's IEM Katowice, which took place from March 14th-16th, was a great success - setting a new high for an ESL event, as well as pushing the boundaries of successful esports events in general.


Pretty cool article here!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's been like this for 24 hours now. I wonder what's wrong with Steam/Steam Servers?


Seems like it, they talked about it on NiPTV for a bit before the first game, just saying that they've been having issues and seeing a bunch of others with the same problem. Maybe a load issue? Or perhaps they're trying to roll out upgrades or doing maintenance, not sure what's disrupting it so much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> EDIT: This is just terrible. People should understand, you are GAMBLING.


It's the same everywhere though, even if there isn't anything of value on the line. I've seen game devs get death threats because they change a gun. With CS:GO Lounge, you've just got to accept you can lose, so don't bet stuff you really wouldn't want to lose. Anders suggested they should allow people to bet knives, just so he could laugh at the huge rage when people lost them. I'd laugh at it, but people would take it too far.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Seems like it, they talked about it on NiPTV for a bit before the first game, just saying that they've been having issues and seeing a bunch of others with the same problem. Maybe a load issue? Or perhaps they're trying to roll out upgrades or doing maintenance, not sure what's disrupting it so much.
> It's the same everywhere though, even if there isn't anything of value on the line. I've seen game devs get death threats because they change a gun. With CS:GO Lounge, you've just got to accept you can lose, so don't bet stuff you really wouldn't want to lose. Anders suggested they should allow people to bet knives, just so he could laugh at the huge rage when people lost them. I'd laugh at it, but people would take it too far.


Exactly this. People need to understand, when they lose, they won't be getting their items back. If you're not willing to let go of those items, just don't bet. Before I even started betting on CSGOLOUNGE, I made sure I knew what I was getting into, and did the research on which teams were good against which and on which maps. I already knew most of this data as I pay very close attention to the professional scene, but needed to be absolute clear.

I wonder if people will start betting less on NiP? This must be hard on NiP too, there's so much more pressure on them because they feel like some of their fans are losing their skins.


----------



## masmotors

Soi bet on matches to win stuff i havenot done that yet cant wait toget home totry this


----------



## EVILNOK

My favorite is when people start blaming the teams for losing their skins. They need to blame themselves for making a bad bet and suck it up like a big boy. Never gamble something you aren't prepared to lose.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I wonder if people will start betting less on NiP? This must be hard on NiP too, there's so much more pressure on them because they feel like some of their fans are losing their skins.


Hopefully people will start just betting against NiP, might get good value on them then. f0rest showed that he wasn't really bothered about people losing skins, I'm sure the others probably think the same way. If it was me, I'd be annoyed if I lost a match but I'd find it funny that now there's a bunch of people raging because they've just lost their bets. Their true fans, rather than the ones who liked them when they had that huge winning streak, will stay with them even if they keep losing. As long as they retain those, which isn't hard, then they shouldn't be losing sleep - not should any other teams. I suppose the betting argument can go the other way, that if you have no bets on your team then it could motivate you to win?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Best tweet from Xizt ever.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448479864639987712


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Best tweet from Xizt ever.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/448479864639987712%5B%2FURL


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> It kind of sounds like he's blaming CS:GO Lounge instead of the idiots making the threats though.Which imo is kind of like blaming pornhub when you cheat on your wife.
> Edit for a semi-related article from HLTV:
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/blog/8133-cs-community-lets-evolve-while-were-growing


Well he does say gambling is bad. Most of the people with the threats would be the guys who lost their precious "valve money" skins. Now esportsventure ( IIRC ) is the one that uses real money. And believe me, if a guy uses pornhub, chances of him cheating on his wife will be low. Unless his wife is an ass.


----------



## DizzlePro

i got a 1 v 3 clutch yesterday


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i got a 1 v 3 clutch yesterday


Nice! I got a 1v4 yesterday. I went to save after 3 because last guy had an AWP but everyone was like "go get him you got this" so I figured "why not". It was against novas but it still feels great. Anyone watching Fnatic vs LDLC?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Jw is like a surgeon with this Mag 7. Turning out to be a really great match.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Anyone watching Fnatic vs LDLC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Jw is like a surgeon with this Mag 7. Turning out to be a really great match.


JW was playing really well the other night, missed them playing LDLC but it doesn't surprise me.

NiP 15-5 to VP right now. Was going to bet on them, pussied out.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> JW was playing really well the other night, missed them playing LDLC but it doesn't surprise me.
> 
> NiP 15-5 to VP right now. Was going to bet on them, pussied out.


They've brought it back NiP 15 to VP 13 as I'm typing this. If they lose this I just don't know what to say about NiP. I'm feeling kind of sorry for them at this point.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> They've brought it back NiP 15 to VP 13 as I'm typing this. If they lose this I just don't know what to say about NiP. I'm feeling kind of sorry for them at this point.


I've been watching, glad I didn't go for that bet now or I'd be crapping myself. Overtime now I guess, it'll be a shame if they lose though, I think they were 15-4, so to lose 11 rounds in a row is awful.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I've been watching, glad I didn't go for that bet now or I'd be crapping myself. Overtime now I guess, it'll be a shame if they lose though, I think they were 15-4, so to lose 11 rounds in a row is awful.


That game was extremely cringe worthy. I don't think it helps that no one in Europe plays de_season. I wonder how many didn't bet on NiP because they no longer want to bet on them considering their losing streak lately? How mad are they?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That game was extremely cringe worthy. I don't think it helps that no one in Europe plays de_season. I wonder how many didn't bet on NiP because they no longer want to bet on them considering their losing streak lately? How mad are they?


I'm hoping more people stop betting on NiP, this match had decent value, but it could be better. I'm just not going to risk betting on them yet because of how inconsistent they seem to be. You get a few rounds where they look unbeatable then a bunch were they look like they've got their screens turned off. Maybe once they get a bit more consistency, even if they lose it'll be a more interesting bet. Anyway, VP against fnatic next, could be interesting if schneider and JW play well.


----------



## Aventadoor

U guys think its possible to change X/Y axis so stretched feels more like non-stretched?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> U guys think its possible to change X/Y axis so stretched feels more like non-stretched?


I'm playing stretched with MarkC fix and it's good for me.
I'm not sure you can actually change the X/Y axis to fit your needs.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> U guys think its possible to change X/Y axis so stretched feels more like non-stretched?


Use the m_yaw and/or m_pitch commands if you're referring to mouse axis.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> U guys think its possible to change X/Y axis so stretched feels more like non-stretched?


just play at your native res?


----------



## daav1d

A nice ace I did earlier today.









Maybe someone can fix this so it can be played directly in the thread?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *UI*
> Scoreboard changes:
> Added ability to use mouse cursor in scoreboard.
> Cursor will be enabled on the scoreboard by default in halftime and endmatch.
> When alive or spectating, if the scoreboard is visible, the cursor can be enabled by using secondary fire.
> Players in scoreboards have left click context menus that allow you to commend, report, block communcation, etc.
> Scoreboard will adjust to the size of the number of players in the match. Max is still 24 players.
> Combined clan tag and name tag into one field.
> Fixed the CZ-75A icon not showing overhead during freetime.
> Added Commonwealth of Independent States flag, uses alpha 2 code "CC".
> Fixing aspect ratio of a few flags.
> On community servers after mp_swapteams or vote to swap teams the game will also swap team names and flags.
> 
> *GAMEPLAY*
> Adjusted the rules for dropping a grenade upon death: you now drop your most recently selected grenade. If you never selected a grenade, you will drop the most expensive one.
> Improved player hitbox alignment.
> Players shot in the head from the side will play a new left or right headshot flinch animation, instead of forward or backward.
> Defuse kit art has been adjusted to make them more visible.
> 
> *MISC*
> Reduced client virtual memory usage.
> Fixed an out of memory crash that could occur while downloading workshop maps.
> Fixed a hitch related to inventory icon loading.
> Players that fail to properly validate with VAC will no longer get the generic "Invalid STEAM UserID Ticket" message and instead see "An issue with your computer is blocking the VAC system. You cannot play on secure servers."
> Started a trial of official competitive matchmaking on servers in South Africa.
> 
> *MAPS*
> 
> *Overpass:*
> Added connector from T water to T tunnels
> Opened up small concrete hut near Bombsite A
> Made wood stack near door to A tunnels climbable
> Made it possible to shoot through wood wall near Bombsite B
> Made area near fountain in park slightly larger
> Tweaked environment light
> 
> *Dust2:*
> Removed some small gaps between crates in Bombsite B
> 
> *Inferno:*
> Added wallbanging on low wall near barbecue (Thanks Spunj!)
> Revised clipping on balcony near mid


New Scoreboard


New Defuse Kit skin on the ground


New Defuse kit on a player



New Defuse kit on the menu


New hitbox for the head




Dust2 Box gap


I think I got just about everything.... Might have missed something.

EDIT:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice ace I did earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone can fix this so it can be played directly in the thread?






There ya go :]


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice ace I did earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone can fix this so it can be played directly in the thread?


There you go





edit; dmaster beat me to it


----------



## daav1d

Thanks


----------



## Aventadoor

GeT_RiGht play black bars now?
Interesting!


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> GeT_RiGht play black bars now?
> Interesting!


no hes not, just the stream not stretching it


----------



## Aventadoor

Can anyone review my match? I'm "Fredz"
Ive tried to improve my crosshair placement this week, and I feel like I have atleast improved a little bit

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-XCJKF-4PnKm-7pDfw-Gs7WQ-P8o3B


----------



## EVILNOK

Anyone that isn't watching the Titan vs. VP match I strongly urge you to check it out. Some great CS happening.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone that isn't watching the Titan vs. VP match I strongly urge you to check it out. Some great CS happening.


Please tell me you saw that sick Shoxie 4K with the awp at Banana? LOL

Let's just say I have some skins on Titan







Nothing too big, 23.37 value.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Please tell me you saw that sick Shoxie 4K with the awp at Banana? LOL
> 
> Let's just say I have some skins on Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too big, 23.37 value.


I did! Thats why I posted







Yeah I placed a small 1 on Titan as well. Either way it goes its been a great game. Was it 4k or an Ace?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Please tell me you saw that sick Shoxie 4K with the awp at Banana? LOL
> 
> Let's just say I have some skins on Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too big, 23.37 value.


Missed that, been listening to it but I was doing some GT6 seasonal events when that happened. Titan have been playing some amazing CS.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I did! Thats why I posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I placed a small 1 on Titan as well. Either way it goes its been a great game. Was it 4k or an Ace?


It was a Ace, but the 4K part of it was the most exciting. The first pick was extremely early, but the next 4 kills were just oh so exciting. Can't wait for it to get clipped, i'll have the video posted up ASAP!

Shoxie 24-7 and it's a 13-2 half, gosh he's a monster tonight!

Great pistol round by VP though.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It was a Ace, but the 4K part of it was the most exciting. The first pick was extremely early, but the next 4 kills were just oh so exciting. Can't wait for it to get clipped, i'll have the video posted up ASAP!


Ok I got ya. Yeah that was pretty amazing. The NaVi/ Fnatic match is going into OT right now also.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Ok I got ya. Yeah that was pretty amazing. The NaVi/ Fnatic match is going into OT right now also.


I was almost going to bet on that game, and put 20-30 dollars worth of items on Navi, but it was too much of a risk.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I was almost going to bet on that game, and put 20-30 dollars worth of items on Navi, but it was too much of a risk.


I put a little on Fnatic. They have won me quit a few ~10$ bets the last week or 2. They're up 16-15 in OT right now.

EDIT for awesome:
I lost 2 bets today but honestly it couldn't have been on 2 better games.


----------



## Blk

Shoxie is just insane.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I put a little on Fnatic. They have won me quit a few ~10$ bets the last week or 2. They're up 16-15 in OT right now.
> 
> EDIT for awesome:
> I lost 2 bets today but honestly it couldn't have been on 2 better games.


I agree. Thank you for posting the replay of this. I can watch this all day.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I agree. Thank you for posting the replay of this. I can watch this all day.


I know its always the case with these things but that was partly luck, especially with the no-scope. 1st and 3rd frags were crispy though, credit where credits due.


----------



## Blk

Better video (because 16 tick demos suck )


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Better video (because 16 tick demos suck )


I saw that 1 too. Pretty sure the only difference is the editing though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I know its always the case with these things but that was partly luck, especially with the no-scope. 1st and 3rd frags were crispy though, credit where credits due.


Only the last shot was a no scope.






5:31:32


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I saw that 1 too. Pretty sure the only difference is the editing though.


Nah, I believe this one was recorded live, while the other one was from a demo (16 tick), because the shots look like heavy pre-fire.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

If anyone wants to make a profit from the trade contract, I found an easy enough way.

M4A4 Radiation Hazard - Factory New - $175 give or take.

P90/UMP-45/XM1014 Fallout Warning - Factory New - $7-$10

Buy 10 of these which would be anywhere from $75-$110 total cost, use them in a trade contract and you will get the Rifle listed above.

How do I know this will work? Simple, look at this.



The trade contract works by giving you a weapon of higher quality, in other words, you get a weapon from the next color tier up. Since the M4A4 is the only item in that color group, it has no choice but to give you one, and by using Factory new camos to trade up, it will also have to give you a factory new camo, since the contract from my knowledge gives you a weapon based off the average of the quality of the weapons you used.

I am 90% this works but have not tried it myself since I'm dirt poor. If you have all the money in the world feel free to try it out.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If anyone wants to make a profit from the trade contract, I found an easy enough way.
> 
> M4A4 Radiation Hazard - Factory New - $175 give or take.
> 
> P90/UMP-45/XM1014 Fallout Warning - Factory New - $7-$10
> 
> Buy 10 of these which would be anywhere from $75-$110 total cost, use them in a trade contract and you will get the Rifle listed above.
> 
> How do I know this will work? Simple, look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> The trade contract works by giving you a weapon of higher quality, in other words, you get a weapon from the next color tier up. Since the M4A4 is the only item in that color group, it has no choice but to give you one, and by using Factory new camos to trade up, it will also have to give you a factory new camo, since the contract from my knowledge gives you a weapon based off the average of the quality of the weapons you used.
> 
> I am 90% this works but have not tried it myself since I'm dirt poor. If you have all the money in the world feel free to try it out.


Pretty sure that does not work unfortunately.

You will trade 10 factory new guns and end up with a field tested weapon from the next tier.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If anyone wants to make a profit from the trade contract, I found an easy enough way.
> 
> M4A4 Radiation Hazard - Factory New - $175 give or take.
> 
> P90/UMP-45/XM1014 Fallout Warning - Factory New - $7-$10
> 
> Buy 10 of these which would be anywhere from $75-$110 total cost, use them in a trade contract and you will get the Rifle listed above.
> 
> How do I know this will work? Simple, look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> The trade contract works by giving you a weapon of higher quality, in other words, you get a weapon from the next color tier up. Since the M4A4 is the only item in that color group, it has no choice but to give you one, and by using Factory new camos to trade up, it will also have to give you a factory new camo, since the contract from my knowledge gives you a weapon based off the average of the quality of the weapons you used.
> 
> I am 90% this works but have not tried it myself since I'm dirt poor. If you have all the money in the world feel free to try it out.


There's no guarantee you'll get a Factory New unfortunately.

EDIT:

Just won a Electric Hive AWP, AK redline, and a Statrak Blue Fissure and some cheap skins.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Only the last shot was a no scope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:31:32


Holy crap that was amazing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yet somehow they still lost, after that and being up like 13-2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just won a Electric Hive AWP, AK redline, and a Statrak Blue Fissure and some cheap skins.


Nice. I want an AK redline so bad D:

I never win anything. When I bet junk I win, but when I try a bigger bet, I lose, every time.

Got another ace today







It's been a while since my last


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Only the last shot was a no scope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:31:32


Hense the use of 'the' not those. Not going to deny it was sick play but as i was saying sick awp frags can often only happen because of misplay by the enemy team (aka a bit of luck).

Dont know what the nade situation was and you would think that someone would take a closer angle while another person takes a wide angle. Easy trade.


----------



## Aventadoor

When you change sens in CS:GO with the slider, or click the arrows, it jumps from like 1.19 - 1.36 - 157 - 1.78 - 2.14.
Is there a reason for this, or is it just me who's extremly obsessed with having perfect sensitivity?
I feel like if I choose a sens between those, lets say 1.9, it feels off







lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> When you change sens in CS:GO with the slider, or click the arrows, it jumps from like 1.19 - 1.36 - 157 - 1.78 - 2.14.
> Is there a reason for this, or is it just me who's extremly obsessed with having perfect sensitivity?
> I feel like if I choose a sens between those, lets say 1.9, it feels off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


It's not just you, sliders are the worst. At least they give you the option of typing a number though, unlike in battlefield where you have to go edit your settings file to pick a specific number.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> When you change sens in CS:GO with the slider, or click the arrows, it jumps from like 1.19 - 1.36 - 157 - 1.78 - 2.14.
> Is there a reason for this, or is it just me who's extremly obsessed with having perfect sensitivity?
> I feel like if I choose a sens between those, lets say 1.9, it feels off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Why use the in-game settings tho? Use the autoexec.

edit: or just type the number on the box next to the slider.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> When you change sens in CS:GO with the slider, or click the arrows, it jumps from like 1.19 - 1.36 - 157 - 1.78 - 2.14.
> Is there a reason for this, or is it just me who's extremly obsessed with having perfect sensitivity?
> I feel like if I choose a sens between those, lets say 1.9, it feels off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Define perfect sensitivity? you need the number to be a nice round one? I play on 2.88 but only cos i move from 450 to 500 dpi.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> When you change sens in CS:GO with the slider, or click the arrows, it jumps from like 1.19 - 1.36 - 157 - 1.78 - 2.14.
> Is there a reason for this, or is it just me who's extremly obsessed with having perfect sensitivity?
> I feel like if I choose a sens between those, lets say 1.9, it feels off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I doubt they are worried about it, you can type the number in you want in the menu or in the console. Or as others have suggested you can put it in your config file too. I think running around 3 is still pretty popular, only time you'd need to go really low on it ingame is if you cant change your DPI.


----------



## Rickles

I use 1.19 at 800 dpi.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> There's no guarantee you'll get a Factory New unfortunately.


Quote:


> Pretty sure that does not work unfortunately.
> 
> You will trade 10 factory new guns and end up with a field tested weapon from the next tier.


Damn, this is where my 10% doubt came in too









Ive used the trade up contract quite a few times and I usually used field tested skins, along with 1-2 well worn or battle scarred. I always received field tested from them all so I assumed the trade up contract would give you a weapon of the average condition of the weapons you used.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I doubt they are worried about it, you can type the number in you want in the menu or in the console. Or as others have suggested you can put it in your config file too. *I think running around 3 is still pretty popular*, only time you'd need to go really low on it ingame is if you cant change your DPI.


I use 1.65 at 400 dpi and I still feel the need to go lower


----------



## Aventadoor

1.8 @ 400dpi.
I used to use 1.19 with Kana V2 400dpi lol
Around 45-50cm for 360


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Brace yourself...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I use 1450 DPI @ 8.03


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Brace yourself...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I use 1450 DPI @ 8.03


how..... I don't even...


----------



## Shanenanigans

That's so high, even for twitch gaming. That wouldn't require a mousepad bigger than a starbucks napkin.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Brace yourself...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I use 1450 DPI @ 8.03


Oh god.

I just went down to sens 1 at 450 dpi... Your config is giving me nightmares.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Feels natural to me, hence why I use it, but eh.

Back when I first started out I was only using an 800 DPI mouse (Logitech MX500) and after 2-3 years of use I got to a point where I wanted, no, needed a higher DPI mouse because the in game sensitivity was too low for me even when set all the way up.


----------



## Jack Mac

I use 1600DPI at 4.20 sensitivity.


----------



## Kyal

450dpi & 1.76ing here. Even this is a bit high for me tbh.

unsure how some of you play


----------



## Aventadoor

On my operation phoenix coin, it says my headshot percentage is 49% after like 20-25 games, with 14 wins.
Whats yours?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

41.3% with 10 matches won and 11 hours played in Competitive mode.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Brace yourself...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I use 1450 DPI @ 8.03


Wait what 

Are you sure you're not playing quake by mistake?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Feels natural to me, hence why I use it, but eh.
> 
> Back when I first started out I was only using an 800 DPI mouse (Logitech MX500) and after 2-3 years of use I got to a point where I wanted, no, needed a higher DPI mouse because the in game sensitivity was too low for me even when set all the way up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Wait what
> 
> Are you sure you're not playing quake by mistake?


If I recall correctly Cooller and most russian quake players use low sens with high accel.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> On my operation phoenix coin, it says my headshot percentage is 49% after like 20-25 games, with 14 wins.
> Whats yours?


Got 70 % atm, had up around 80 but I have played alot of AWP lately


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Wait what
> 
> Are you sure you're not playing quake by mistake?


A lot of Quake players actually use a very low sensitivity, but make up for it with acceleration.

Thought this was rather interesting coming from GTR. A lot of people don't seem to understand this at all.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thought this was rather interesting coming from GTR. A lot of people don't seem to understand this at all.


I've never really understood the Fifflaren hate, sure he may not have as many kills or might die a bit more, but there's more to CS than just kills and deaths. His role in the team isn't necessarily to get a bunch of kills anyway. That said the other day he was top of the scoreboard for a while.

This Dignitas vs LDLC match is a good one, gone to overtime now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I've never really understood the Fifflaren hate, sure he may not have as many kills or might die a bit more, but there's more to CS than just kills and deaths. His role in the team isn't necessarily to get a bunch of kills anyway. That said the other day he was top of the scoreboard for a while.
> 
> This Dignitas vs LDLC match is a good one, gone to overtime now.


I think it has to do a lot with the huge amount of new players to CS to be honest. Everyone seems to think if you've got the highest K/D Ratio, you're the best player. There's just so many other roles on a team, where fragging is not your main priority.

This match is extremely good, I love how were seeing so many OT matches lately!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think it has to do a lot with the huge amount of new players to CS to be honest. Everyone seems to think if you've got the highest K/D Ratio, you're the best player. There's just so many other roles on a team, where fragging is not your main priority.
> 
> This match is extremely good, I love how were seeing so many OT matches lately!


Exactly, he might die, but while doing so he's got valuable information for the rest of his team about what the opposition is trying to do.

It's been a good match, especially Dust2 because it just kept going in each direction. A few eco round wins, and a few silly mistakes just changing the momentum each time a team started to get ahead. Glad we got the 3rd map, hopefully it goes all the way on there too.


----------



## dmasteR

LDLC doesn't look like they have any chance at this map at this point....


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> LDLC doesn't look like they have any chance at this map at this point....


No, they've just been outplayed here.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Exactly, he might die, but while doing so he's got valuable information for the rest of his team about what the opposition is trying to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A lot of Quake players actually use a very low sensitivity, but make up for it with acceleration.
> 
> Thought this was rather interesting coming from GTR. A lot of people don't seem to understand this at all.


LOVE THIS LOL Thanks dmasteR


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LDLC doesn't look like they have any chance at this map at this point....


LOL @ Train being the most banned map.

I hate that map with all my heart, it's good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Aventadoor

Cache, Mirage & Inferno is my favorite maps!
Especially cache.
Inferno can be nightmare in MM


----------



## Blk

Some

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/21m0q6/i_made_a_website_to_help_people_learn_nade_spots/
 created this cool website for smoke/flash/nade spots. *Very* helpful!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> LOL @ Train being the most banned map.
> 
> I hate that map with all my heart, it's good to know I'm not alone.


I also hate train.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Aw, you guys. I love train. One of the best maps that require insane gamesense. It's easy to aim, but harder to set yourself apart with gamesense.

Most, if not all my best clutches are on Train.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Aw, you guys. I love train. One of the best maps that require insane gamesense. It's easy to aim, but harder to set yourself apart with gamesense.
> 
> Most, if not all my best clutches are on Train.


I also like train a lot.

Was my go to map along dust2 and inferno in CS 1.6.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Aw, you guys. I love train. One of the best maps that require insane gamesense. It's easy to aim, but harder to set yourself apart with gamesense.
> 
> Most, if not all my best clutches are on Train.


It isn't that I play bad on it really, I just don't enjoy playing it anymore. Everyone has a map they don't like I guess train just happens to be mine for now. Here lately I've been loving me some cache though.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> It isn't that I play bad on it really, I just don't enjoy playing it anymore. Everyone has a map they don't like I guess train just happens to be mine for now. Here lately I've been loving me some cache though.


Aww yeah. Gotta love Cache.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Aw, you guys. I love train. One of the best maps that require insane gamesense. It's easy to aim, but harder to set yourself apart with gamesense.
> 
> Most, if not all my best clutches are on Train.


I find that Train tends to be one of those maps where you can abuse the map hilariously, with being able to shoot under the trains at people's legs (still possible to some degree on Valve train) and there being so many places for CTs to hide.


----------



## zemco999

This guy got a crazy win with the Dignitas game


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> 
> This guy got a crazy win with the Dignitas game


Holy Asiimov.

Was really surprised with that game, I thought Dignitas were playing well but VP would just take them apart, seemed to be the other way around.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Holy Asiimov.
> 
> Was really surprised with that game, I thought Dignitas were playing well but VP would just take them apart, seemed to be the other way around.


Thats the thing I love about CS:GO but sometimes hate about betting items. No matter how bad a team did yesterday you never know how they will do tomorrow.


----------



## Dveight

So happy im nova 2 now! An really happy had a great game this morning no warm up just straight to it. Went 24/12 aginst some aks an there lil unranked friend.We wone the round 16 to 7. Felt good i really enjoy watching the pros. It has helpped me with good smoke placement, and useing smoke to block off enemy players so team mate can fall back. Over all id say it was a really good match.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Thats the thing I love about CS:GO but sometimes hate about betting items. No matter how bad a team did yesterday you never know how they will do tomorrow.


The Titan vs LDLC game is more of the same. It's hard to pick someone to win a lot of these games because they're all top tier and can pull out a world class performance at any point.

Edit: VP Titan rematch!


----------



## Pwnography

shox you demon


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> shox you demon


I'm assuming you saw that sick pistol round, oh my! That was insane!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> shox you demon


That was insane. The aim on the last kill after the bomb plant was fantastic.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> That was insane. The aim on the last kill after the bomb plant was fantastic.


This match is pretty much gg.

Titan is amazing at Cache, where as VP is not very good at cache. If this makes it into a 3rd map i'll be extremely surprised.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm assuming you saw that sick pistol round, oh my! That was insane!


Once again getting those first 3 was a mistake by VP, but when you pile on top of it that glock flick for the final kill.

As anders put it "the shoxie show"

I stood up from my keyboard and started screaming XD


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This match is pretty much gg.
> 
> Titan is amazing at Cache, where as VP is not very good at cache. If this makes it into a 3rd map i'll be extremely surprised.


I was expecting it to go VP, Titan, VP but seen as Titan just won the first map I'd agree that it'll be unlikely to see a third map. VP need Titan to forget how to play. It would be good for the neutrals watching for it to go all the way though.


----------



## EVILNOK

Some guy on Reddit put this together of Shoxie's pistol ace against VP:


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Some guy on Reddit put this together of Shoxie's pistol ace against VP:


That shot, i dont even.


----------



## dmasteR

Well GG.

Dignitas vs Titan tomorrow.

Any Predictions? Anyone putting bets for this match?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Well GG.
> 
> Dignitas vs Titan tomorrow.
> 
> Any Predictions? Anyone putting bets for this match?


Tempted, but its bloody hard to come up with a logical reason to bet on either team. If the both bring their best then I'd have to go with Titan, but there's always a chance that Dignitas play great and Titan make some mistakes - we've seen a few. Hard to call in my opinion.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Well GG.
> 
> Dignitas vs Titan tomorrow.
> 
> Any Predictions? Anyone putting bets for this match?


I'm going to put a smallish (probably 10-20 value) on someone I'm just not sure who yet. Dig will start with a 1-0 lead since they were in the upper bracket, right? If it wasn't for that I'd bet Titan but I just don't know. Both teams have been playing really well.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I'm never betting on a Dignitas match again.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Man it's like all the teams see that I'm betting on them and then throw the game. Titan, nip, vp, dignitas. Lost all my cheap weapons like this and even some of the more expensive ones. And now have barely any betting room. Great.

Also, CSGO Lounge is down. I'm guessing a few people got pissed off with teh AWP Asiimovs that they lost.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Man it's like all the teams see that I'm betting on them and then throw the game. Titan, nip, vp, dignitas. Lost all my cheap weapons like this and even some of the more expensive ones. And now have barely any betting room. Great.
> 
> Also, CSGO Lounge is down. I'm guessing a few people got pissed off with teh AWP Asiimovs that they lost.


Its up now. I really want to go with Dig since they're 1 up starting out but Titan and Shoxie make me extremely unsure about how wise that would be. This might be a good 1 to just sit out and enjoy watching. I know I'll end up putting something down though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm never betting on a Dignitas match again.


Why is that? Dignitas has been winning all their matches lately.









Or do you mean betting against them?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Why is that? Dignitas has been winning all their matches lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you mean betting against them?


Both. I've bet for them a couple times and they lost, then I bet against them a couple times and they won. They're just so unpredictable. Maybe if I see another 15% bet on them ill bet like 10 cents so I make a dollar if they do win.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Cannot beat this betting history.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Cannot beat this betting history.


I hope that's not your betting history lol. I've seen worse betting history though. My bets have been pretty good. I've won 11 out of my 13 bets. My first one was a bo1, didn't realize it was a bo1 until it was too late. My other net loss is the VP vs Titan match for fragbite couple days ago. Titan should have won that match honestly, but that 1vs3 against taz seemed to demoralize them.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I hope that's not your betting history lol. I've seen worse betting history though. My bets have been pretty good. I've won 11 out of my 13 bets. My first one was a bo1, didn't realize it was a bo1 until it was too late. My other net loss is the VP vs Titan match for fragbite couple days ago. Titan should have won that match honestly, but that 1vs3 against taz seemed to demoralize them.


That is my betting history. VP the little inconsistent *insert a bunch of insults here* managed to ruin everything. Same with Fnatic and Mousesports.


----------



## Aventadoor

Is there some problems with steam today or did I mess up my PC?
I deleted the CSGO map to clean the cfg etc cause I was trying some cfgs and so on, but then when I started the game, it took forever to get to the main screen..., and even when I got there it dident load proporly, so I re-downloaded the whole game, and still got the same issue...


----------



## zemco999

Came across my first scammer today...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*cyborg-ninja jesus: Hello?
KBADRAT: hi
KBADRAT: sell awp?
cyborg-ninja jesus: for
KBADRAT: mm
KBADRAT: 7.90$
cyborg-ninja jesus: Sorry I don't do paypal, I'm not about to get scammed.
KBADRAT: ...
KBADRAT: ok
cyborg-ninja jesus: You have no rep, no good items in your inventory, and barely any time in csGO
cyborg-ninja jesus: Sorry mate, good luck
KBADRAT is now Offline.
*



I have no idea where he got my steam name from, as I have been writing an essay all day. The whole conversation took maybe 30 seconds. He unfriended me about 30 seconds later. Thank god I kept the chat open as I was able to get to his profile, block him, therefore allowing me to get his profile link: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198107040538 reported him for an attempted scam.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Came across my first scammer today...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *cyborg-ninja jesus: Hello?
> KBADRAT: hi
> KBADRAT: sell awp?
> cyborg-ninja jesus: for
> KBADRAT: mm
> KBADRAT: 7.90$
> cyborg-ninja jesus: Sorry I don't do paypal, I'm not about to get scammed.
> KBADRAT: ...
> KBADRAT: ok
> cyborg-ninja jesus: You have no rep, no good items in your inventory, and barely any time in csGO
> cyborg-ninja jesus: Sorry mate, good luck
> KBADRAT is now Offline.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea where he got my steam name from, as I have been writing an essay all day. The whole conversation took maybe 30 seconds. He unfriended me about 30 seconds later. Thank god I kept the chat open as I was able to get to his profile, block him, therefore allowing me to get his profile link: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198107040538 reported him for an attempted scam.


Also reported.

If he really wanted an Awp boom he could get one off the market himself for less than he offered.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Also reported.
> 
> If he really wanted an Awp boom he could get one off the market himself for less than he offered.


Thanks









I realized that... thank god I had read the wiki on trading scams that /r/globaloffensivetrading has under their rules. I would have never realized.


----------



## zemco999

14-7 Diggy as T's... WOOT WOOT


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 14-7 Diggy as T's... WOOT WOOT


I swear to god they better pull through, I'm not in the mood to lose more items today.

They're only items I don't really care for but still.


----------



## Blk

gg dignitas


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I swear to god they better pull through, I'm not in the mood to lose more items today.
> 
> They're only items I don't really care for but still.


They did!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I swear to god they better pull through, I'm not in the mood to lose more items today.
> 
> They're only items I don't really care for but still.


You got your wish. Glad it went to the last map, Dignitas played well, especially on the rounds where Titan made mistakes, they really punished them.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> gg dignitas


Words. Eat them.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

YAY

Sad thing is I didn't even see that it was best of 5, on top of that I only watched part of the first game and was pretty upset because it looked like titan was gonna win.

Only got a Stattrak MP7 Skulls (lol) and a USP Overgrowth. But to me any win is a good win.


----------



## dmasteR

I don't suggest to put any large bets for tomorrow. They're all BO1's.

If you do want to bet on any matches. NiP vs NAVi (ESEA Match: http://csgolounge.com/match?m=567 ) Is a pretty safe bet, put your bet on NiP.

Alternate vs Mouz is another relatively safe bet (http://csgolounge.com/match?m=565) Unfortunately I don't know what map this is for, so there is a slight risk even though I think it's a safe bet. Mouz is very good online, and Alternate's roster has not impressed me one bit, online or at LAN.

I might do more of these if people are interested in what I think on betting matches. If so, let me know. There's a few other matches for tomorrow that you can bet on. I can give you my opinion on those as well.

*I take no responsibility for your bets, bet at your discretion. I take no responsibility for your bets :]*


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't suggest to put any large bets for tomorrow. They're all BO1's.
> 
> If you do want to bet on any matches. NiP vs NAVi (ESEA Match: http://csgolounge.com/match?m=567 ) Is a pretty safe bet, put your bet on NiP.
> 
> Alternate vs Mouz is another relatively safe bet (http://csgolounge.com/match?m=565) Unfortunately I don't know what map this is for, so there is a slight risk even though I think it's a safe bet. Mouz is very good online, and Alternate's roster has not impressed me one bit, online or at LAN.
> 
> I might do more of these if people are interested in what I think on betting matches. If so, let me know. There's a few other matches for tomorrow that you can bet on. I can give you my opinion on those as well.
> 
> *I take no responsibility for your bets, bet at your discretion. I take no responsibility for your bets :]*


dmaster plans to bet on the opposite of these recommendations so he can use your skins to increase his odds.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol. I had bet on Titan yesterday. So good that they lost. Just can't catch a break.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> dmaster plans to bet on the opposite of these recommendations so he can use your skins to increase his odds.


Lmao. Serious note, those are my real recommendations. My bet history on CSGOLOUNGE speaks for itself.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't suggest to put any large bets for tomorrow. They're all BO1's.
> 
> If you do want to bet on any matches. NiP vs NAVi (ESEA Match: http://csgolounge.com/match?m=567 ) Is a pretty safe bet, put your bet on NiP.
> 
> Alternate vs Mouz is another relatively safe bet (http://csgolounge.com/match?m=565) Unfortunately I don't know what map this is for, so there is a slight risk even though I think it's a safe bet. Mouz is very good online, and Alternate's roster has not impressed me one bit, online or at LAN.
> 
> I might do more of these if people are interested in what I think on betting matches. If so, let me know. There's a few other matches for tomorrow that you can bet on. I can give you my opinion on those as well.
> 
> *I take no responsibility for your bets, bet at your discretion. I take no responsibility for your bets :]*


nip vs navi has been postponed so gonna have to wait on that.


----------



## EVILNOK

I ended up winning about 25 value on Dig vs. Titan. I think I may put a small 1 on NiP vs. Fnatic or maybe HR vs. NaVi other than that I probably won't on any of the others tomorrow. 1 thing I do before I place a bet is check team stats, against each other, the map they're playing, if its BO1 or BO3, what are the odds and is it even worth placing a bet on either team, have they played any matches already that day that may make them fatigued. Its good to be well informed but even then anything can happen. I think its more helpful to give people the stats and not tell them who you bet on. That way they have to evaluate the info and make a decision for themselves.


----------



## Pwnography

Just played the most costly game of CS ever. My friend teamflashed me so i quickly span 180 smashing my mouse into my phone knocking it onto the floor.

GG £150


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just played the most costly game of CS ever. My friend teamflashed me so i quickly span 180 smashing my mouse into my phone knocking it onto the floor.
> 
> GG £150


A case is good for these situations.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just played the most costly game of CS ever. My friend teamflashed me so i quickly span 180 smashing my mouse into my phone knocking it onto the floor.
> 
> GG £150


Buy a cheap ass phone.
Nokia 3310 was so OP.


----------



## zemco999

I have two new scammers for you guys.

Someone approached me last night to try and become a middleman for him. He wanted to sell a karambit. This user http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198128597977 decided to impersonate my profile and add a period after my current name.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198128690745 This is the idiot that wanted the knife.

I take this as an insult to myself, as I am trying to build up a middleman rep to clear scams like this from trading.

Luckily I heard that he had started a trade with me and I told him to cancel it in time.

I can't tell you guys how pissed off I am. They invited the karambit guy into a group chat and tried to trade scam him. I will try to find out what the scammer's csGolounge id is.

I can't ask you guys to report him, but I can ask that you give me advice on what to do. Any advice would help









EDIT http://csgolounge.com/profile?id=76561198128597977
http://csgolounge.com/profile?id=76561198128690745

csgo lounge profiles, link to reddit thread I made

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/21w1is/psa_watch_out_for_these_two/


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just played the most costly game of CS ever. My friend teamflashed me so i quickly span 180 smashing my mouse into my phone knocking it onto the floor.
> 
> GG £150


inb4 Aprils Fools, courtesy of UK time VS US time.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just played the most costly game of CS ever. My friend teamflashed me so i quickly span 180 smashing my mouse into my phone knocking it onto the floor.
> 
> GG £150


I always keep my phone in front of my keyboard or on the left side of it. I have a pretty big table so it doesn't fall off.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Not sure if it's an April Fools joke or what, but take it with a grain of salt for now.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not sure if it's an April Fools joke or what, but take it with a grain of salt for now.


According to the Reddit thread linked, it's true.


----------



## LDV617

Absolutely an april fool's prank.

"...tired of 'positive' topics on our forums..." *yawn* too easy


----------



## w35t

Is there a comprehensive thread on autoexec files on ocn? I've searched but can't seem to find anything. I guess I could look at all 583 pages...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Is there a comprehensive thread on autoexec files on ocn? I've searched but can't seem to find anything. I guess I could look at all 583 pages...


What exactly were you looking for? Pro player autoexecs? Or just what everyone on OCN uses?

Code:



Code:


//  ______________
// |  VIEWMODEL   |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

viewmodel_presetpos "3"

//  ______________
// |     BOB      |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_bob_lower_amt "0"
cl_bobamt_lat "0.4"
cl_bobamt_vert "0.25"
cl_bobcycle "0.98"
cl_viewmodel_shift_left_amt "0"
cl_viewmodel_shift_right_amt "0"

//  ______________
// |    Sound     |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

snd_mixahead "0.05"
dsp_enhance_stereo 1 
snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "0"
voice_mixer_volume 1

//  ______________
// |     Rates    |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_cmdrate "128"
cl_updaterate "128"
rate "128000"
cl_interp "0"
cl_interp_ratio "1"
fps_max 999
fps_max_menu 0

//  ______________
// |    mouse     |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

m_customaccel "0"
m_customaccel_exponent "1"
m_customaccel_max "0"
m_customaccel_scale "0.04"
m_forward "1"
m_mouseaccel1 "0"
m_mouseaccel2 "0"

//  ______________
// |     Radar    |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_radar_always_centered 1
cl_radar_icon_scale_min 1 
cl_radar_scale .4 
cl_radar_rotate 1

//  ______________
// |   BUY BINDS  |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

bind "KP_PGUP" "buy hegrenade"
bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy vest"
bind "KP_5" "buy vesthelm"
bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy smokegrenade"
bind "KP_END" "buy m4a1; buy ak47"
bind "KP_HOME" "buy m4a1 1"
bind "KP_DOWNARROW" "buy molotov; buy incgrenade"
bind "KP_PGDN" "buy deagle"
bind "KP_MINUS" "buy defuser"
bind "KP_PLUS" "buy flashbang"
bind "kp_slash" "buy awp"
bind "F" "use weapon_smokegrenade"
bind "MOUSE5" "use weapon_flashbang"
bind "MOUSE3" "use weapon_hegrenade"
bind "-" "net_graph 1"
bind "=" "net_graph 0"

//  ______________
// | CUSTOM BINDS |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

unbind mwheelup
bind mwheeldown "+jump"
bind space "+jump"
bind "o" "say .noclip"
bind "i" "say .d0w0rk ; say .gaben"
bind "9" "incrementvar volume 0 1 0.05"
bind "8" "incrementvar volume 0 1 -0.05"

//  _______________
// |      MISC     |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

r_dynamic "0"
r_drawtracers_firstperson "1"
cl_autowepswitch "0"
hud_showtargetid "1"
cl_autohelp "0"
cl_showhelp "0"
cl_downloadfilter "nosounds"
spec_show_xray "1"
cl_teamid_overhead_name_alpha "255"
ui_steam_overlay_notification_position "bottomright"
player_nevershow_communityservermessage "1"
snd_music_selection "0"
host_writeconfig

clear
echo "***************************"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo " ___________________________ "
echo "|dmasteR CSGO Config loaded |"
echo " ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ "
echo " ___________________________ "
echo "|dmasteR CSGO Config loaded |"
echo " ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ "
echo " ___________________________ "
echo "|dmasteR CSGO Config loaded |"
echo " ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ "
echo "***************************"

That's my Autoexec.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> According to the Reddit thread linked, it's true.


I'm still unsure if it's a prank or not, but this was from their twitter page:
Quote:


> csgolounge
> ‏@csgolounge
> Good news guys. We will continue running and improving our service. Thank @NiPAnders. He helped us contact with CSGO developers.


So looks like CSGOLOUNGE will not be going anywhere.


----------



## Rickles

won 2 games in a row after about a week off and ranked up both times. The second game my dog managed to turn off my computer and I only bought a deagle the second half....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I played a mirage game 2 days ago and we just barely won. Was kinda disappointed that valve decided to not count the stats for that game, meaning I can't even view a replay of it because apparently it was never played.


----------



## Jack Mac

Just bought a field tested AK-47 Case Hardened that's almost all gold. I'm pretty happy, it had this weird name though lol.



EDIT, STOP PMing me please, I don't have the skin anymore and if I did, it wouldn't be for sale.


----------



## LDV617

That's pretty sweet! I just bought mine last week, it's almost all blue / purple -- but the gold looks great too!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I have to admit I do not like case hardened anything, but Jack's AK looks pretty good.


----------



## LDV617

NO FUDGE THAT

Case hardened everything please. The case hardened AK is by far my favorite skin, so smooth, so classy, yet not over the top at all.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> NO FUDGE THAT
> 
> Case hardened everything please. The case hardened AK is by far my favorite skin, so smooth, so classy, yet not over the top at all.


Fire serpent or Redline are my prefered AK skins.

I'm not into case hardened skins at all.


----------



## Jack Mac

Thanks guys. It was the cheapest Field Tested when I bought it and all the other ones that were more expensive had ugly purple splotches everywhere. It also had like 3 ugly, cheap stickers on it and a nametag. I have no idea why someone would want to cover up this AK


----------



## LDV617

WHY DO YOU ALL HATE PURPLE SPLOTCHES?!?!!


----------



## Jack Mac

I think they're ugly TBH. All gold/blue or bust.


----------



## mrsmiles

not a fan of case hardened either, the one i have i won from lounge betting and i'd prefer using a blue laminate over a Case hardened.
i would love a fire serpent though.


----------



## Aventadoor

My fav is blue laminate.
But then I love blue!

How do you check so u can see how much purple etc it is on the case hardened?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Wait, so each AK Case hardened texture is different for each gun?
This is honestly news to me...


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> My fav is blue laminate.
> But then I love blue!
> 
> How do you check so u can see how much purple etc it is on the case hardened?


Inspect it in game from their inventory


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Wait, so each AK Case hardened texture is different for each gun?
> This is honestly news to me...


Same here!
lol

Thats lame tho... having to inspect each wep till u find one which is cool...

I also play with such settings that case hardened look ugly no matter what


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Same here!
> lol
> 
> Thats lame tho... having to inspect each wep till u find one which is cool...
> 
> I also play with such settings that case hardened look ugly no matter what


It really doesn't take that long to find a half decent one by inspecting.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

What's your guys favorite Awp camo? I'm looking at getting a new one at the moment.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What's your guys favorite Awp camo? I'm looking at getting a new one at the moment.


Generic answer: Asmiiov
General consensus: Redline
My answer: Snake skin (please don't kill me)

EDIT: actually, come to think of it, I REALLY like the 'Pit Viper' skin. I can't believe it's so cheap; I thought it would be the next 'skin' when it first came out


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What's your guys favorite Awp camo? I'm looking at getting a new one at the moment.


If you going to buy one just pick the one you like best. I like my Lightning Strike best. Got a Graphite as well. Lightning as CT and Graphite as T


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What's your guys favorite Awp camo? I'm looking at getting a new one at the moment.


Pit Viper is probably the nicest looking reasonably priced one. Personal favourite has to be the Asiimov, but it's a bit generic - everyone will pick that as the one to have. There are some really nice ones on the workshop at the moment, hoping some will get added soon. If you want a Stattrak, the skins are limited on those and they're bloody expensive, otherwise you've got quite a nice range to choose from.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What's your guys favorite Awp camo? I'm looking at getting a new one at the moment.


Asiimov or redline.

The Asiimov's price is a bit high though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What's your guys favorite Awp camo? I'm looking at getting a new one at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> If you going to buy one just pick the one you like best. I like my Lightning Strike best. Got a Graphite as well. Lightning as CT and Graphite as T
Click to expand...

haha don't worry I'm not gonna pick an awp based solely on what everyone else likes. But...

Alot of people did say Redline, and right now I have $12.54, leaning towards getting Redline, Lightning, or Graphite. Not gonna get stattrak because way too much emone for that.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> haha don't worry I'm not gonna pick an awp based solely on what everyone else likes. But...
> 
> Alot of people did say Redline, and right now I have $12.54, leaning towards getting Redline, Lightning, or Graphite. Not gonna get stattrak because way too much emone for that.


Could buy a Redline and a Graphite and then use a different one for CT and T.


----------



## EVILNOK

I seem to win more AWPs than anything else on CS:GO Lounge. I won a Redline, Boom and Safari Mesh today on Dignitas vs. VP and won a Pit Viper on a match yesterday. The sad part is I don't really AWP much. I'll probably keep the Redline and bet the others on the Titan vs. Dignitas match later today.


----------



## Rickles

I traded my asiimov awp within a day, I think they are tacky. I am also a fan of the pit viper.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I seem to win more AWPs than anything else on CS:GO Lounge. I won a Redline, Boom and Safari Mesh today on Dignitas vs. VP and won a Pit Viper on a match yesterday. The sad part is I don't really AWP much. I'll probably keep the Redline and bet the others on the Titan vs. Dignitas match later today.


I _think_ it tries to make up the value with as few items as possible and seen as in general the AWP skins are worth more it would make sense that you win lots of them if you're making bets with a decent value. The game you're referring to, knew I should have gone for that one as VP seem a little off and Dignitas are playing really well, especially due to them winning Fragbite Masters. Na'Vi then beat VP after that game, wondering if NiP will do the same. I need to stop yolo betting on CEVO games that I'm not going to watch, it's actually a laugh with low value items because you know the team will probably lose, but if they pull through you'll will a load of stuff. Wouldn't ever risk something I want on those games though.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Hey guys.

I'm want to upgrade my monitor to VG248QE.

I'm coming from an OCed korean monitor.

Do you have any inputs to share?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm want to upgrade my monitor to VG248QE.
> 
> I'm coming from an OCed korean monitor.
> 
> Do you have any inputs to share?


If you have a working 1440p 96hz+ monitor there should be no reason to upgrade, especially to a 24 inch Full HD monitor


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Ended up buying a Redline AWP.

Field tested, but looks more like a minimal wear. On top of that I only paid $7.89 for it. It looks so sexy <3


----------



## Shanenanigans

I think the AWPs that can be unboxed don't look terrible while being field-tested or minimal wear. Except maybe the Asiimov. Which is stupid. The Lightning Strike, Redline, Hive, and Boom all look very decent while FT or MW ( except the LS, cuz there's no FT )


----------



## Dveight

Ahh. So i een taken a few days off from CS:GO since got into a fight with some friends i have been gaming with for over an year and a half. But after carring them 5 matches in a row, i cant help but point out every mistake they make. When we start a match 15 to 0. An the other team starts winning bc they are goofing about. It gets annoying bc one of them ranked up every one of the 5 matches yet he was at the bottom each time. Then we lose the one an they have the mind to talk **** to me. Map was Italy my score 45/18 next closes on my team was like 9. An so i removed one of them from my friends list an began to watch them play. Well i removed them all after seeing them lose time after time. I dont mind carring bc sometimes i need a carry. But when you are a lower rank an u call everyone who knows how to awp or use an ak really good a hacker. Maybe they should stop an let someone take control. But no they rather run an do there own thing. Which left me several times 1v3, 1v4, and a few 1v5s. when you dont clutch them all an ppl below you are telling you yuo suck it gets kinda annoying. That said since that i have been playing like **** an i call playing bad not haveing a 2.0 k/d in a round. So i been debating just taking a break from csgo for a wile.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> Ahh. So i een taken a few days off from CS:GO since got into a fight with some friends i have been gaming with for over an year and a half. But after carring them 5 matches in a row, i cant help but point out every mistake they make. When we start a match 15 to 0. An the other team starts winning bc they are goofing about. It gets annoying bc one of them ranked up every one of the 5 matches yet he was at the bottom each time. Then we lose the one an they have the mind to talk **** to me. Map was Italy my score 45/18 next closes on my team was like 9. An so i removed one of them from my friends list an began to watch them play. Well i removed them all after seeing them lose time after time. I dont mind carring bc sometimes i need a carry. But when you are a lower rank an u call everyone who knows how to awp or use an ak really good a hacker. Maybe they should stop an let someone take control. But no they rather run an do there own thing. Which left me several times 1v3, 1v4, and a few 1v5s. when you dont clutch them all an ppl below you are telling you yuo suck it gets kinda annoying. That said since that i have been playing like **** an i call playing bad not haveing a 2.0 k/d in a round. So i been debating just taking a break from csgo for a wile.


What is your current rank?

Your "friends" do sound like a bunch of noobs to be honest.
In the sense that they are doing badly and not trying to improve like at all.
Crappy attitude to say the least.

If you can play with people like minded, within a similar skill range, maybe you'll enjoy ranking more.

Carrying people does not help at all in CSGO.
People getting carried will rank down as soon as they'll be on their own, getting killed by people with skill matching their actual rank.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> What is your current rank?
> 
> Your "friends" do sound like a bunch of noobs to be honest.
> In the sense that they are doing badly and not trying to improve like at all.
> Crappy attitude to say the least.
> 
> If you can play with people like minded, within a similar skill range, maybe you'll enjoy ranking more.
> 
> Carrying people does not help at all in CSGO.
> People getting carried will rank down as soon as they'll be on their own, getting killed by people with skill matching their actual rank.


im only a nova 2 an the one friend who was at the bottom who ranked up every match was a nova 4. which when im playing good i feel im more in the nova3 to ak range


----------



## Aventadoor

Sometimes I just wanna quit CS....
I was starting to play good 2nd half, top fragger, we got a 6 match lead.
Then suddenly it went downhill....
Got draw.... /quitCS4ever


----------



## w35t

Ok, this might sound ridiculous to some of you, but I think I had a revelation. I've been doing research on autoexec's since every decent player seems to have one. I'm currently using a modified version of kiloswiss's from steam forums (may be here too, not sure), anyway, among the most useful information he brought to the table was about the cl_cmdrate and cl_updaterate values. He said these values (or at least one of them), should never be above your framerate, something about packets received per rendered frame something or other. Using this autoexec I was able to use the netgraph, and at my current settings (using v-sync, 60fps cap) I was seeing 5-20% choke, this is with almost 200 hours of gameplay! Per his suggestion I set my framerate at 300fps, and use cl_cmdrate "128" and cl_updaterate "128", 0% choke and it's buttery smooth. I went like 30-10 ish 3 games in a row. I'm only a measly gn1, but I seriously think the choke I was experiencing before was really hindering me. Is it in my head or is that a reasonable assumption?

Oh yea, I also play with a small pink dot crosshair, I think that helped me too.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I think the AWPs that can be unboxed don't look terrible while being field-tested or minimal wear. Except maybe the Asiimov. Which is stupid. The Lightning Strike, Redline, Hive, and Boom all look very decent while FT or MW ( except the LS, cuz there's no FT )


Unboxed this last night....


Looks pretty good for a battle scarred. (Also 2 awp asiimovs in a row from my phoenix crate drops







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ok, this might sound ridiculous to some of you, but I think I had a revelation. I've been doing research on autoexec's since every decent player seems to have one. I'm currently using a modified version of kiloswiss's from steam forums (may be here too, not sure), anyway, among the most useful information he brought to the table was about the cl_cmdrate and cl_updaterate values. He said these values (or at least one of them), should never be above your framerate, something about packets received per rendered frame something or other. Using this autoexec I was able to use the netgraph, and at my current settings (using v-sync, 60fps cap) I was seeing 5-20% choke, this is with almost 200 hours of gameplay! Per his suggestion I set my framerate at 300fps, and use cl_cmdrate "128" and cl_updaterate "128", 0% choke and it's buttery smooth. I went like 30-10 ish 3 games in a row. I'm only a measly gn1, but I seriously think the choke I was experiencing before was really hindering me. Is it in my head or is that a reasonable assumption?
> 
> Oh yea, I also play with a small pink dot crosshair, I think that helped me too.


I believe that the autoexec that dmaster posted a few pages back would have done the same, I posted one a few months ago as well.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Unboxed this last night....
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good for a battle scarred. (Also 2 awp asiimovs in a row from my phoenix crate drops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I believe that the autoexec that dmaster posted a few pages back would have done the same, I posted one a few months ago as well.


((Ignore, you know if you take this seriously you're gonna start opening cases again and get even more battle scarred ump corporals, don't do it, don't do it...))

Yea I'm sure it would have done the same, dmaster has posted tons of great information pertaining to this game.









The main reason I went with kiloswiss's is that he has comments next to every line describing what the command does, including limits. Convenient for a noob like me.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm currently stocking up on Weapon Case 3s.

Why is this? Well, just look at Weapon Case 1, I'm sure that will explain enough.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> ((Ignore, you know if you take this seriously you're gonna start opening cases again and get even more battle scarred ump corporals, don't do it, don't do it...))
> 
> Yea I'm sure it would have done the same, dmaster has posted tons of great information pertaining to this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason I went with kiloswiss's is that he has comments next to every line describing what the command does, including limits. Convenient for a noob like me.


I have had this habit of opening every case that drops for me since the first series.. probably some mixed form of OCD and curiosity.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ok, this might sound ridiculous to some of you, but I think I had a revelation. I've been doing research on autoexec's since every decent player seems to have one. I'm currently using a modified version of kiloswiss's from steam forums (may be here too, not sure), anyway, among the most useful information he brought to the table was about the cl_cmdrate and cl_updaterate values. He said these values (or at least one of them), should never be above your framerate, something about packets received per rendered frame something or other. Using this autoexec I was able to use the netgraph, and at my current settings (using v-sync, 60fps cap) I was seeing 5-20% choke, this is with almost 200 hours of gameplay! Per his suggestion I set my framerate at 300fps, and use cl_cmdrate "128" and cl_updaterate "128", 0% choke and it's buttery smooth. I went like 30-10 ish 3 games in a row. I'm only a measly gn1, but I seriously think the choke I was experiencing before was really hindering me. Is it in my head or is that a reasonable assumption?
> 
> Oh yea, I also play with a small pink dot crosshair, I think that helped me too.


Having high choke will have massively affected your game. I was having a bit of an issue with >30% choke on a deathmatch server at one point, probably due to the huge amount of players on that specific server. What I had there was people stuttering and surfing around, and it really screws with the hitreg so I just upped my rate and it was fine from then on. Ideally if you're on 128 tick you want >128FPS on both your client and the server with your rates on 128 too. Don't know a huge amount about the netcode, but from what I've read as long as everything is updating at the same rate per second then it'll be fine. Interp is a different ballgame, but usually the best option with that is to go with 0 and then change the ratio depending on the server/match you're playing. I can get away with it really low when I play against friends because they have stable connections and have their rates set correctly, in a community deathmatch server it might not be the case.

I personally play with a tiny crosshair, some people prefer a gap, I prefer to not have one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I have had this habit of opening every case that drops for me since the first series.. probably some mixed form of OCD and curiosity.


I have the same problem, it's the thought that you didn't open it, but you could have got something really nice that makes me open them. It's the same sense of curiosity that you have I think. Got a Stattrak USP-S Stainless last night, so not too bad, especially considering that's my favourite skin for that weapon. I don't mind paying to open it if whatever comes out is worth more, obviously that isn't always the case but if it's a cheap item I can always yolobet it on CSGL for a laugh.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Having high choke will have massively affected your game. I was having a bit of an issue with >30% choke on a deathmatch server at one point, probably due to the huge amount of players on that specific server. What I had there was people stuttering and surfing around, and it really screws with the hitreg so I just upped my rate and it was fine from then on. Ideally if you're on 128 tick you want >128FPS on both your client and the server with your rates on 128 too. Don't know a huge amount about the netcode, but from what I've read as long as everything is updating at the same rate per second then it'll be fine. Interp is a different ballgame, but usually the best option with that is to go with 0 and then change the ratio depending on the server/match you're playing. I can get away with it really low when I play against friends because they have stable connections and have their rates set correctly, in a community deathmatch server it might not be the case.
> 
> I personally play with a tiny crosshair, some people prefer a gap, I prefer to not have one.
> I have the same problem, it's the thought that you didn't open it, but you could have got something really nice that makes me open them. It's the same sense of curiosity that you have I think. Got a Stattrak USP-S Stainless last night, so not too bad, especially considering that's my favourite skin for that weapon. I don't mind paying to open it if whatever comes out is worth more, obviously that isn't always the case but if it's a cheap item I can always yolobet it on CSGL for a laugh.


This is my yolo bet for the day. (not even that yolo, I knew fnatic would win.







)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ok, this might sound ridiculous to some of you, but I think I had a revelation. I've been doing research on autoexec's since every decent player seems to have one. I'm currently using a modified version of kiloswiss's from steam forums (may be here too, not sure), anyway, among the most useful information he brought to the table was about the cl_cmdrate and cl_updaterate values. He said these values (or at least one of them), should never be above your framerate, something about packets received per rendered frame something or other. Using this autoexec I was able to use the netgraph, and at my current settings (using v-sync, 60fps cap) I was seeing 5-20% choke, this is with almost 200 hours of gameplay! Per his suggestion I set my framerate at 300fps, and use cl_cmdrate "128" and cl_updaterate "128", 0% choke and it's buttery smooth. I went like 30-10 ish 3 games in a row. I'm only a measly gn1, but I seriously think the choke I was experiencing before was really hindering me. Is it in my head or is that a reasonable assumption?
> 
> Oh yea, I also play with a small pink dot crosshair, I think that helped me too.


V-Sync adds input lag, which is just bad for CS:GO if you want a good experience. Also, the reason you were receiving choke, was because you weren't maintaining the tickrate or above. Since you were on V-Sync, you were capped at your monitors refresh rate of 60. You're essentially not updating 6 frames/ticks every second.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This is my yolo bet for the day. (not even that yolo, I knew fnatic would win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Do I see a FT Fire Serpent in there? Not that yolo though, try betting on CEVO matches


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Do I see a FT Fire Serpent in there? Not that yolo though, try betting on CEVO matches


You absolutely do see a Fire Serpent there







. I've sold a few Fire Serpents already from winning them on CSGOLOUNGE bets.

Betting on CEVO matches you say? How about this? (Not as yolo, but 20 bucks)



This is the only CEVO match I've bet on as the rest have been extremely iffy to even bet.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> If you have a working 1440p 96hz+ monitor there should be no reason to upgrade, especially to a 24 inch Full HD monitor


Thanks for your input!

Unfortunately, I impulsively bought the Asus VG248QE hahaha


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This is my yolo bet for the day. (not even that yolo, I knew fnatic would win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice. I won like $4, which is decent for me, but I should have bet more.


----------



## zucciniknife

I haven't done much betting at all, I don't really think that I know the teams well enough


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> I haven't done much betting at all, I don't really think that I know the teams well enough


That's probably the attitude more people should have towards betting skins really. There are a few good places to get stats and other info on teams i.e. how they do on certain maps,against certain other teams etc if you want to learn more about it.

http://www.reddit.com/r/csgobetting

http://www.hltv.org/?ref=logo


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Have been messing a bit with my new screen settings.

Anyone have any advice for settings on Asus VG248QE? Got an AMD card so no lightboost I guess for me.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> I haven't done much betting at all, I don't really think that I know the teams well enough


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> That's probably the attitude more people should have towards betting skins really. There are a few good places to get stats and other info on teams i.e. how they do on certain maps,against certain other teams etc if you want to learn more about it.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/csgobetting
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?ref=logo


That's good advice, checking reddit for each match can give some good tips on which team is playing well. Obviously a team can cause a major upset sometimes, so I'd recommend that you don't bet things you don't want to lose, it'll just end up making you angry if you do. BO3 games are usually easier to bet on to pick a winner, although some BO1 games, if you know the teams and map can be good too. Starladder games can be hard, as I believe they don't show the map right up until the game starts. CEVO games are also difficult, most of the teams seem to be really inconsistent and not all know the maps that well. I'd perhaps suggest you either have a few low value bets just to test the waters, or wait for the next big tournament and start there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Have been messing a bit with my new screen settings.
> 
> Anyone have any advice for settings on Asus VG248QE? Got an AMD card so no lightboost I guess for me.


Found this review, might be something helpful in there in/around the calibration section.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> That's good advice, checking reddit for each match can give some good tips on which team is playing well. Obviously a team can cause a major upset sometimes, so I'd recommend that you don't bet things you don't want to lose, it'll just end up making you angry if you do. BO3 games are usually easier to bet on to pick a winner, although some BO1 games, if you know the teams and map can be good too. Starladder games can be hard, as I believe they don't show the map right up until the game starts. CEVO games are also difficult, most of the teams seem to be really inconsistent and not all know the maps that well. I'd perhaps suggest you either have a few low value bets just to test the waters, or wait for the next big tournament and start there.
> Found this review, might be something helpful in there in/around the calibration section.


Thanks Fusion, the review is really nice.

There's quite a bit of info to swallow though ahaha.

I'll have "fun" tweaking i guess.


----------



## Pwnography

Shadowplay lowers fps by 150 even tho im running dual gtx 670. Any Ideas?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Shadowplay lowers fps by 150 even tho im running dual gtx 670. Any Ideas?


Probably the Shadowplay SLI bug, try it with one card and see how much it lowers your FPS then. I think the upcoming drivers are fixing it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Have been messing a bit with my new screen settings.
> 
> Anyone have any advice for settings on Asus VG248QE? Got an AMD card so no lightboost I guess for me.


Lightboost works on AMD actually.

http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Probably the Shadowplay SLI bug, try it with one card and see how much it lowers your FPS then. I think the upcoming drivers are fixing it.


I miss shadowplay from Nvidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Lightboost works on AMD actually.
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/


Nice. I'll give a try.

Do you use lightboost for CS?


----------



## EVILNOK

MSI Afterburner has a built in pre-record feature now that does the same thing as shadowplay. No FPS loss for me. You can set it to record to RAM or file whatever amount you want. I have mine set to 512 RAM size so I can have a buffer that size, if something cool happen, hit record and it goes back x amount.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I miss shadowplay from Nvidia.
> Nice. I'll give a try.
> 
> Do you use lightboost for CS?


Nope.

Just played a game of MM for giggles and there's a cheater.

Well next thing you know....

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198131938126/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm want to upgrade my monitor to VG248QE.
> 
> I'm coming from an OCed korean monitor.
> 
> Do you have any inputs to share?


VG248QE has lower input lag (source is PRAD.de) and lightboost drastically reduces motion blur.

In literally anything other than a well designed FPS game like CS (you probably won't notice a difference in games with awful mouse feel), your korean monitor would be equal or better than the VG248QE.

edit: I should read through all the unread posts before posting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Have been messing a bit with my new screen settings.
> 
> Anyone have any advice for settings on Asus VG248QE? Got an AMD card so no lightboost I guess for me.


ToastyX StrobeLight supports lightboost on AMD cards, IIRC.


----------



## dmasteR

Got my global elite back on my smurf account, woot woot.

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/04/9284/


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Got my global elite back on my smurf account, woot woot.
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/04/9284/


Congrats!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks









Funny thing is, the game we won and where I ranked up, is the same game where the other team had a cheater. Triggerbot and low FOV aimbot. Thankfully all he was using was a nova, so as long as we kept our range, we would only get dinked. Would end up with 50 hp or less though every round -_-


----------



## BreakDown

I need help with some smokes.

Do you guys know *EASY* smokes for A site on inferno as T? im mainly looking for smokes for 4 positions, pit, truck nex to pit, arches and library. I have seen some on youtube for those positions, but the references for throwing them are not obvious, they require to point at certain clouds or require moving and jumping leading to some bad throws. I would appreciate some smokes that have clear reference points and do not require moving and jumping while trowing them.

EDIT: any other smoke information for inferno is welcome, i can only throw 4 smokes reliably: from second mid to right side middle, allowing us to get to quad without worring about the guy at arches side, or from second mid to right side middle, allowing us to move towards arches area. 2 smokes on banana for B site, CT spawn and spools.


----------



## zemco999

http://operationl2p.com/ for any smoke needs


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need help with some smokes.
> 
> Do you guys know *EASY* smokes for A site on inferno as T? im mainly looking for smokes for 4 positions, pit, truck nex to pit, arches and library. I have seen some on youtube for those positions, but the references for throwing them are not obvious, they require to point at certain clouds or require moving and jumping leading to some bad throws. I would appreciate some smokes that have clear reference points and do not require moving and jumping while trowing them.
> 
> EDIT: any other smoke information for inferno is welcome, i can only throw 4 smokes reliably: from second mid to right side middle, allowing us to get to quad without worring about the guy at arches side, or from second mid to right side middle, allowing us to move towards arches area. 2 smokes on banana for B site, CT spawn and spools.


Someone put this site together showing all the nade throws. Hopefully it helps.

The BOT World Championship is going on at the moment, might have to give it a watch for a laugh.

Edit: Ninja'd by zemco999.


----------



## Aventadoor

Yey! Finally managed to break the 80% barrier on training_aim_csgo!
Managed to get over 70% 7 times in a row, so its good training_aim day today lol
( I use same settings as friberg)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Got my global elite back on my smurf account, woot woot.
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/04/9284/


Nice...wait...double nice!

Looking forward to seeing these overpass changes.


----------



## Bboy500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yey! Finally managed to break the 80% barrier on training_aim_csgo!
> Managed to get over 70% 7 times in a row, so its good training_aim day today lol
> ( I use same settings as friberg)


Your also moving in between the shot, right? If yes, great job


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah, I find it easier if you move, cause it seem easier to lign up the shots, especially those which are hard to see on the bottom right corner area.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Got my global elite back on my smurf account, woot woot.
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/04/9284/


Congrats. I'm currently legendary eagle master, going for Supreme Master.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

WHEN VALVE? WHEN WILL MY PAIN AND SUFFERING END!?!?


----------



## Aventadoor

Suffering?
DMG after 65 wins, cant really call that suffering? xD
I'm some what stuck at MGII & MGE, 103 wins...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Congrats. I'm currently legendary eagle master, going for Supreme Master.


You can pretty much solo Que up to SMFC. It's impossible to get into GE though without at least one friend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> WHEN VALVE? WHEN WILL MY PAIN AND SUFFERING END!?!?


Sorta surprised the match ended 16-3 considering the ranks are extremely close. Possibly some of those guys were boosted?


----------



## mrsmiles

last week i had been playing so bad i dropped to MG1, past couple days i've been doing pretty good and ended up working my way back to MGE.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Suffering?
> DMG after 65 wins, cant really call that suffering? xD
> I'm some what stuck at MGII & MGE, 103 wins...


That's the thing. While most people want to rank up, I just wanna stay around MGII or I.
Quote:


> Sorta surprised the match ended 16-3 considering the ranks are extremely close. Possibly some of those guys were boosted?


Could have been, although I'm not gonna lie some of them got really good headshots on me.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can pretty much solo Que up to SMFC. It's impossible to get into GE though without at least one friend.
> Sorta surprised the match ended 16-3 considering the ranks are extremely close. Possibly some of those guys were boosted?


Just won the last 8 games (played vs MSL also). All with Global elites in them. Still no GE









Also, does anyone know how a draw effects MMR?

EDIT: Just got Qued vs dennis now. WHY VOLVO WHY

EDIT2: 16-9 [email protected]@@ still no global tho. 2 mates did however, volvo so mean :'(

EDIT3: Next game get steel and 1 LGB and another IBP guy, 16-14 STILL NO GLOBAL.

HATE MY LIFE.


----------



## zemco999

Finally ranked to nova 2 today







Getting better with the one click headshots using the AK... still weak with the m4a1s though


----------



## dmasteR

LMAO.

We beat a cheater who was aimbotting and walling. That's just too funny.

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-J6mfd-VKoCO-JrDQj-AwLME-Xo3mA

Is the demo for anyone who wants to watch it.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/22bvnt/aimbotwalls_and_still_loses_169/

Upvote


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> We beat a cheater who was aimbotting and walling. That's just too funny.
> 
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-J6mfd-VKoCO-JrDQj-AwLME-Xo3mA
> 
> Is the demo for anyone who wants to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/22bvnt/aimbotwalls_and_still_loses_169/
> 
> Upvote


Wow the IamHard guy looks like the worst or laziest hacker ever.


----------



## Aventadoor

Omg...
I was gonne place some bets today to try it out.
Then for some reason I was apparently logging in from a "new" browser!!!!
SO NOW I GOTTA WAIT 7 DAYS AGAIN!! I veryfied the browser 8 days ago


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Omg...
> I was gonne place some bets today to try it out.
> Then for some reason I was apparently logging in from a "new" browser!!!!
> SO NOW I GOTTA WAIT 7 DAYS AGAIN!! I veryfied the browser 8 days ago


Did your IP change?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Omg...
> I was gonne place some bets today to try it out.
> Then for some reason I was apparently logging in from a "new" browser!!!!
> SO NOW I GOTTA WAIT 7 DAYS AGAIN!! I veryfied the browser 8 days ago


Simple Enough, make your bet then go into steam and accept it through the client. (Click on the Mail icon and then trade offers)


----------



## Aventadoor

I disabled Steam guard, and know I get to the "wait a bit for bet" trade thing, but then it closes and I cant get to the trade...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I disabled Steam guard, and know I get to the "wait a bit for bet" trade thing, but then it closes and I cant get to the trade...


You do have your inventory set to public and the sharing link in your profile on CSGL is correct? I have Steam guard on, and update my browser constantly and I've not had an issue.


----------



## Aventadoor

Yes my sharing link should work and my inventory is public!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I hate the fact that valve punishes people for doing common stuff like logging in on a new pc, and that they only do it because so many people are clueless and get their account hijacked.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I disabled Steam guard, and know I get to the "wait a bit for bet" trade thing, but then it closes and I cant get to the trade...


That is a bug with CS:GO Lounge. When it gives you that message just go to steam and accept the request from there. Steam Guard is something you should definitely leave on. Sometimes when traffic is heavy on the site your offer won't show up. Just redo it and it will eventually go through.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone bet today? I put a small bet on VP vs LGB today, won another Stattrak Glock Blue Fissure, Red laminate AK and some other really cheap guns.

May bet on the LGB vs fnatic game as well that's on mirage, not sure.

This Titan vs fnatic game looks scary









fnatic just eco'd titan :/

Now titan eco's fnatic LOL


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone bet today? I put a small bet on VP vs LGB today, won another Stattrak Glock Blue Fissure, Red laminate AK and some other really cheap guns.
> 
> May bet on the LGB vs fnatic game as well that's on mirage, not sure.
> 
> This Titan vs fnatic game looks scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fnatic just eco'd titan :/
> 
> Now titan eco's fnatic LOL


Not bothered today, the Courage games would have been worth it if you had like 4 Asiimov's or something, bad odds, but pretty much a guaranteed win. The others are hard to pick, especially this Titan vs fnatic game.

Edit: Did someone cover the bomb in butter or something?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Not bothered today, the Courage games would have been worth it if you had like 4 Asiimov's or something, bad odds, but pretty much a guaranteed win. The others are hard to pick, especially this Titan vs fnatic game.
> 
> Edit: Did someone cover the bomb in butter or something?


lol, i'm wondering the same. fnatic has been dropping that bomb in the worst spots round after round.....

Epic fail from JW with awp. :/


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> lol, i'm wondering the same. fnatic has been dropping that bomb in the worst spots round after round.....
> 
> Epic fail from JW with awp. :/


Not sure how he managed that, but when you have a bit of time to make an easy shot you tend to mess it up, sods law.

Edit: Another suicide? fnatic could use some new ladder strats.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Not sure how he managed that, but when you have a bit of time to make an easy shot you tend to mess it up, sods law.
> 
> Edit: Another suicide? fnatic could use some new ladder strats.


What's up with the Titan TK's? LOL First the accidental Knife, and then scream shoots his P250 at a teammate LOL. The throws....


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What's up with the Titan TK's? LOL First the accidental Knife, and then scream shoots his P250 at a teammate LOL. The throws....


The hat was off...

I'm not even sure what to think at this point.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The hat was off...
> 
> I'm not even sure what to think at this point.


gg. I wish fnatic was able to capitalize on Titan's mistakes though.

https://mediacru.sh/5uPPTaOIYKTp JW AWP fail for anyone who missed it lol


----------



## EVILNOK

I really thought Fnatic would have been able to pull out a win vs. Titan. Yeah that AWP miss was painful.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I really thought Fnatic would have been able to pull out a win vs. Titan. Yeah that AWP miss was painful.


I thought so too.

The Eco after eco after eco wins on this LGB vs fnatic game is insane!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I really thought Fnatic would have been able to pull out a win vs. Titan. Yeah that AWP miss was painful.


Reminds me of the time before the deagle buff.

I only had a deagle on me and the last CT was defusing, I took 7 steady shots at him from about 25-50 ft away and they all missed, and he defused successfully.


----------



## crucifix85

this Fnatic vs. LGB match is freaking insane.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Reminds me of the time before the deagle buff.
> 
> I only had a deagle on me and the last CT was defusing, I took 7 steady shots at him from about 25-50 ft away and they all missed, and he defused successfully.


Picturing that is hilarious but I can feel your pain.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Reminds me of the time before the deagle buff.
> 
> I only had a deagle on me and the last CT was defusing, I took 7 steady shots at him from about 25-50 ft away and they all missed, and he defused successfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Picturing that is hilarious but I can feel your pain.
Click to expand...

The worst part was earlier in the round, iirc I pulled off atleast two 1deags :/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> this Fnatic vs. LGB match is freaking insane.


LGB just eco'd LGB. That fall death was too funny lol

My bet wins for the day.







Nothing too big, as I wasn't sure.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> LGB just eco'd LGB. That fall death was too funny lol
> 
> My bet wins for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too big, as I wasn't sure.


For the sake of intellectual debate how much would u say you made per hour/day.

You seem to have a made betting fairly profitable, which surprises me as i've always found CS very volatile.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Did this today. Nearly died laughing.



I decided to try playing at 1440x1080. It's actually pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can pretty much solo Que up to SMFC. It's impossible to get into GE though without at least one friend.
> Sorta surprised the match ended 16-3 considering the ranks are extremely close. Possibly some of those guys were boosted?


You've clearly not been around that rank. There are so many people that have aiming skill but are just awful at everything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> We beat a cheater who was aimbotting and walling. That's just too funny.
> 
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-J6mfd-VKoCO-JrDQj-AwLME-Xo3mA
> 
> Is the demo for anyone who wants to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/22bvnt/aimbotwalls_and_still_loses_169/
> 
> Upvote


How do I run the demo link?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Ugh



Didn't put up any huge bets but would have been pretty big rewards if I won.

fnatic vs NIP was on train with fnatic on CT first, so I thought they would win. They did last time there were in that situation.
Courage also beat ATN last time they played I believe.
I just put up like 12 cents con courage vs VP just because... and they tied???? Rofl, if they would have just won, I would have made like $15


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> For the sake of intellectual debate how much would u say you made per hour/day.
> 
> You seem to have a made betting fairly profitable, which surprises me as i've always found CS very volatile.


Roughly 30-60 bucks per day, but there's been days where I make over 80.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Just watched the NiP vs fnatic game that I missed earlier. Great comeback, nice to see Fifflaren play well, hopefully it'll shut a few people up.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Just watched the NiP vs fnatic game that I missed earlier. Great comeback, nice to see Fifflaren play well, hopefully it'll shut a few people up.


it will until the next time he makes any minor mistake. Then it will be "GG NiP disband Fiff sucks" again,


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Roughly 30-60 bucks per day, but there's been days where I make over 80.


Out of curiosity what do you do with your thousands of hard earned steam dollars? A different Asimov for each day of the week?









Also what is your winrate on bets? 9/10?


----------



## EVILNOK

Sooo many matches today. I think the only ones I'll mess with are Fnatic vs. Navi, Titan vs. VP and Titan vs. NiP. The odds on the others aren't really worth it imo.


----------



## Rickles

A few days late, was gone all weekend, but yes toastyx for lightboost works fine on AMD.

Formatted my computer yesterday as well. Now to download my steam games again.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> A few days late, was gone all weekend, but yes toastyx for lightboost works fine on AMD.
> 
> Formatted my computer yesterday as well. Now to download my steam games again.


You didn't have anywhere to back those up to?


----------



## Aventadoor

CSGO only takes like 30 mins max to install!
I do sometimes re-install it cause I feel like its smoother then.
#Everythingforalittleadvantage lol


----------



## Rickles

I do, but I didn't plan on formatting my hard drive, but then I figured, when in Rome...eat Italian. I have like 70 games but I only play like 3 of them


----------



## w35t

Sooooo much CS on Saturday, actually ranked up to gn3 from gn1 in one day!

I opened a case after seeing that dang asimov awp that rickles got, got that stupid mag 7 worth about a quarter. I hate cases.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Sooooo much CS on Saturday, actually ranked up to gn3 from gn1 in one day!
> 
> I opened a case after seeing that dang asimov awp that rickles got, got that stupid mag 7 worth about a quarter. I hate cases.


Haha, I know that feeling for sure. It's great when you get something you want though.

Ton of games tonight, should be good!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The better feeling is spending an arm and a leg on the market to get exactly what you want.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The better feeling is spending an arm and a leg on the market to get exactly what you want.


True enough, although I'm not going to buy all the things I want, a Stattrak Asiimov AWP is a bit expensive for example. There are some really good value skins though, some that I prefer to the really expensive rare ones.


----------



## Aventadoor

Sometimes I wonder how certain people get MGE...
Obviously, i'm nothing more then maybe avarage myself, but dayum....
Atleast I dont go solo B when the rest is going A...


----------



## LDV617

Is it easier to rank up with less wins? I am assuming so due to ELO, you could go on a winstreak and rank up several times, however you could also win the first 10, place nova, and climb to DMG fairly quickly.

Does anyone know more about this? It's tempting to make a new account next sale instead of trying to grind back to AK when I have 250+ wins -_-


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Is it easier to rank up with less wins? I am assuming so due to ELO, you could go on a winstreak and rank up several times, however you could also win the first 10, place nova, and climb to DMG fairly quickly.
> 
> Does anyone know more about this? It's tempting to make a new account next sale instead of trying to grind back to AK when I have 250+ wins -_-


Definitely not any easier to rank up with less wins. My other account took roughly 5-6 wins in a row from SMFC to get back into Global Elite, and my Main account takes roughly the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Out of curiosity what do you do with your thousands of hard earned steam dollars? A different Asimov for each day of the week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is your winrate on bets? 9/10?


I use them on CS:GO keys, and will be saving the rest for Steam Sales.

Total bets: 22
Bets won: 20


----------



## Ukkooh

After getting used to my hayate and avior 7000 after qck and deathadder black edition I went straight from ak2 to dmg and haven't lost a game in around 10 matches. It was definitely worth the investment.
Also got my 150th matchmaking win and am in the overwatch now. I guess I should be able to get to eagle in a few weeks if I'll keep playing like this.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> CSGO only takes like 30 mins max to install!
> I do sometimes re-install it cause I feel like its smoother then.
> #Everythingforalittleadvantage lol


It takes a good 3 hours for CSGO on my internet....









All my steam games are smallish, so the only game I had backed up was the 20GB monster that is diablo 3.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The better feeling is spending an arm and a leg on the market to get exactly what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True enough, although I'm not going to buy all the things I want, a Stattrak Asiimov AWP is a bit expensive for example. There are some really good value skins though, some that I prefer to the really expensive rare ones.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah of course, the only thing I really want from cases when I open them is a knife, which is really the only reason I open them anymore.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Oh yeah of course, the only thing I really want from cases when I open them is a knife, which is really the only reason I open them anymore.


You know it'll troll you though. You'll open one, get a knife that you dislike that's also worth less than all of the others.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> You know it'll troll you though. You'll open one, get a knife that you dislike that's also worth less than all of the others.


Yep, inb4 gut knife scorched battle-scarred.


----------



## Rickles

I've unboxed a vanilla gut knife... it beats faded zebra m4...


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> After getting used to my hayate and avior 7000 after qck and deathadder black edition I went straight from ak2 to dmg and haven't lost a game in around 10 matches. It was definitely worth the investment.
> Also got my 150th matchmaking win and am in the overwatch now. I guess I should be able to get to eagle in a few weeks if I'll keep playing like this.


Its amazing what a mice can do!








Yes, it was actually the mice that did this, if it was duo to my Rival beeing defect and my DA2013 isent, idk.

Its BrutalCS HSmod, I did it 40 mins ago


----------



## LDV617

Your Rival was defective? How could you tell / find out? I own two, that don't appear to be defective, but it scares me to hear that yours were >.>


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Your Rival was defective? How could you tell / find out? I own two, that don't appear to be defective, but it scares me to hear that yours were >.>


There were some issues with the Rival according to this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1432942/steelseries-rival/790

The most obnoxious one being the dpi switch issue which is not fixed yet as there's still people having this issue on the very last page of the above thread.


----------



## Aventadoor

When swiping left, the cursor went down to the left corner, and oppsite with right, so upper right corner...
I actually really liked the mice, but something felt off, and thats what it was.

Its going to be interesting to see how it compares with the DA2013 if I get a working 1 lol.
Ive never been a huge fan of the DA's shape. However, I do feel like its shape and width makes certain things easier.
Personally, I like to grip the mice with some force, and if you have a certain grip, you will probably use certain muscle more and some less.
Like when doing benchpress and you squeese the bar with ur hands, ull active much more muscle groups and therefore be able to lift more and gain more strength. No squeese = less muscle recruitment = less gainz!
So tend to belive, that with a more narrow grip style, I can be more precise, and with a wider (as with the DA2013), I can swipe around and place the crosshair easier.
But then I might be a total alcoholic with no braincells, who knoes lol


----------



## w35t

I use the riival and I haven't had any issues. It's greatly improved my game.

Couple of questions:

1. What time are the pro matches tonight?
2. Do you just watch em through twitch or can you watch them in game?
3. Do you need CS running in the background to get drops?


----------



## Rickles

Anyone else try +violence_hblood "0" in their launch options?

There is no blood on the walls and the death animations are the bodies just throwing their arms up and falling down....

seems like a decent way to clear some clutter, I know in some spots on certain maps it is really hard to see when there is blood all over the walls or as dmaster has posted bodies can sometimes be in weird positions after death.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I use the riival and I haven't had any issues. It's greatly improved my game.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. What time are the pro matches tonight?
> 2. Do you just watch em through twitch or can you watch them in game?
> 3. Do you need CS running in the background to get drops?


I'm assuming you're talking about the souvenir drops, if so those drops only happen during the big 250K tournaments funded by Valve.

To get regular drops, you just need to be playing CS:GO.

www.hltv.com to see the schedules of pro matches.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone else try +violence_hblood "0" in their launch options?
> 
> There is no blood on the walls and the death animations are the bodies just throwing their arms up and falling down....
> 
> seems like a decent way to clear some clutter, I know in some spots on certain maps it is really hard to see when there is blood all over the walls or as dmaster has posted bodies can sometimes be in weird positions after death.


I didn't know that existed. that's awesome. blood makes peoples' heads camoflage so well in some spots.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> www.hltv.org to see the schedules of pro matches.


fixed.

Because we all rely on autofill


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm assuming you're talking about the souvenir drops, if so those drops only happen during the big 250K tournaments funded by Valve.
> 
> To get regular drops, you just need to be playing CS:GO.
> 
> www.hltv.com to see the schedules of pro matches.


Thanks, gosh I'm such a noob lol.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I use the riival and I haven't had any issues. It's greatly improved my game.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. What time are the pro matches tonight?
> 2. Do you just watch em through twitch or can you watch them in game?
> 3. Do you need CS running in the background to get drops?


As others have said, check HLTV for the match times. Drops are only from playing or from the big tournaments and you don't have to run the game if you link your Twitch account to it. Otherwise follow 



, they broadcast a ton of matches - mostly from ESEA and Starladder. Not sure who streams the CEVO games, but if you check Twitch I'm sure there will be a few.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I didn't know that existed. that's awesome. blood makes peoples' heads camoflage so well in some spots.


Guess there is still blood, more searching...


----------



## Pwnography

2 v 1 Clutch vs CLY & tabseN from Mouz in an ESL game




Also a 5 man spraydown from the same game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> 2 v 1 Clutch vs CLY & tabseN from Mouz in an ESL game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a 5 man spraydown from the same game.


The one by one rush, what are they doing?.....


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The one by one rush, what are they doing?.....


Losing their heads







I love that angle on cache with that smoke, you generally get to face 1 at a time as long as you can hit your shots. Plus if they put the 1st 2 into checkers like normal you catch them as well.

P.S. Daymmm. http://www.epsilon-esports.com/teams/cs_go_ladies (never liked all female teams, seemed to be the main reason no women ever reached Pro.)


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Well after testings on my smurf account, the Asus VG248QE can be considered an upgrade to korean monitor at least for CSGO. I think the image quality is better and less "blurry" indeed.

Now all I have to do is actually farm CSGO instead of Diablo 3...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Latest appallingly bad clips from games I played:



I should note that both of these people were around Eagle rank. :|





And this is just me being an idiot


----------



## PolyMorphist

Man, I haven't played a game of CS for almost 2 months. I stopped queueing with friends and started solo queueing, deranked 3 times in a row and now I'm a measly Nova 2


----------



## AlDyer

I've myself been stuck at DMG, because of my teams. I just can't do anything about it most of the time when I lose and all my friends (yes believe it or not ALL of them







) are low ranks. But I am getting better all the time so I can't complain as that's all that counts


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

I have a little question for you guys:

*What's the most expensive item you unboxed in CS:GO?*

I unboxed a FT AWP Asiimov a few weeks ago, while my friend just got a Karambit Fade FN the luckiest person I know


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Smurphy*
> 
> I have a little question for you guys:
> 
> *What's the most expensive item you unboxed in CS:GO?*
> 
> I unboxed a FT AWP Asiimov a few weeks ago, while my friend just got a Karambit Fade FN the luckiest person I know


Some Gut Knife..


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Some Gut Knife..


lame £35 gut knife also.


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

I'm trying to find out if I'm just unlucky or if everyone else is as unlucky as I am, since the guy that unboxed the karambit also unboxed 2 AWP asiimov's, 5 AK redline's (one of them stat track) and 4 P90 Trigon's (2 stat track) in the last few weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Some Gut Knife..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> lame £35 gut knife also.


Looks like I'm not the only one that gets unlucky with cases then


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Smurphy*
> 
> I'm trying to find out if I'm just unlucky or if everyone else is as unlucky as I am, since the guy that unboxed the karambit also unboxed 2 AWP asiimov's, 5 AK redline's (one of them stat track) and 4 P90 Trigon's (2 stat track) in the last few weeks.
> 
> Looks like I'm not the only one that gets unlucky with cases then


Really?

The most expensive things I've unboxed are the Stattrak Heirloom ( now, after it turned $20 ), the Stattrak Blue Laminate ( after the prices dropped massively on those ), an AK Case Hardened FT ( back when it was $8 ) and a P250 Hive Stattrak ( back when it was $9 )

So those of you getting a gut knife and such. For HEAVEN'S sakes, do not crib about the knife you got. I've spent over $180 now and gotten jack.


----------



## Aventadoor

I got a gut knife case hardened, but I sold it cause it was so ugly.
But the main reason my knife was so ugly was duo to my graphic settings lol...
Sold it for 60 euro, and spent all those on phoenix cases but only got crap...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Highest value item I got was an AWP Electric Hive Factory New.

I did unbox a bright water M4A1 when they were $20 though.


----------



## LDV617

I unboxed an AWP Boom!, regret letting it go for $15









And yes, please don't complain about unboxing knives because it makes my chest hurt


----------



## Aventadoor

Today I headshotted Fnatic schneider!
It was on BrutalCS HSmod server lol









I'm pretty sure it was him, cause he had like EMS Katowice badge etc.
Also met Fnatic Devilwalk on same server.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Today I headshotted Fnatic schneider!
> It was on BrutalCS HSmod server lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was him, cause he had like EMS Katowice badge etc.
> Also met Fnatic Devilwalk on same server.


Considering they're playing Alternate right now, it wouldn't surprise me if he was in there just warming up. Haven't actually got around to playing on that server, usually end up playing normal deathmatch instead because I like to practice controlling my spray - HS only isn't useful for that.


----------



## Aventadoor

I know alot of pro's play on BrutalCS servers every now and then.
Like NiP members, Fnatic and even Titan.


----------



## Pwnography

Another self-indulgent clip from today for me to enjoy and dmaster to scoff at










Just an ecobash this time.




I do actually have something to discuss this time







. Just watching VP v Titan, and saw taz kill scream at banana. My question is as follows do you think there should be other points on other maps like the pillars at long which create an effect where you can shoot someone without them really being able to see you?


----------



## EVILNOK

Wow k1ck have went beast mode today. Glad I placed that bet on them vs. mouz. I'm really surprised they are dominating HR right now though.


----------



## mrsmiles

i lost anything valuable i had left on today's matches, gonna stop betting for a while.
instead im just gonna buy the skins i want. would it be cheaper buying keys from someone who is reputable and then trading for skins or just straight from steam market?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i lost anything valuable i had left on today's matches, gonna stop betting for a while.
> instead im just gonna buy the skins i want. would it be cheaper buying keys from someone who is reputable and then trading for skins or just straight from steam market?


Straight from the steam market.

The general trading community as a whole will really only trade with you as long as they are making a profit. Fair trades are a thing of the past.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Straight from the steam market.
> 
> The general trading community as a whole will really only trade with you as long as they are making a profit. Fair trades are a thing of the past.


For the most part I agree. There are 3 or 4 trustworthy guys from the CSGO trading subreddit that are very trusted in the community for keys/trades though. I think the last I saw they sold for $2/key and have a few thousand trades, stea rep etc. Link to the subreddit for those interested in that type of thing:

http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensiveTrade/


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i lost anything valuable i had left on today's matches, gonna stop betting for a while.
> instead im just gonna buy the skins i want. would it be cheaper buying keys from someone who is reputable and then trading for skins or just straight from steam market?


As EVILNOK says, check out that subreddit, there are still some good guys out there, but there's also a lot of scammers so just be careful. Best option if you don't want to worry is browse through the Steam Market and just buy what you want, some really nice skins that are common or that people just don't use that go really cheap.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

I'm getting tired of my karambit (standard one, no paint job).

I think I'll trade it for some Bayonet Crimson or something... The knife animations on bayonet are so neat.


----------



## Dveight

Ok so i watch alot of csgo vids on yt. An i have came acrost these csgo item gen vids an it makes me sick. I cant believe ppl would do this! On a play side been playing arma3 breaking point thats been really fun also borderlands 2. Doing some recording getting ready to open my channel back up. An have been craving some csgo. So i jumpped into a match with a friend. An it was a no time limit team death match. ok kool started off not knowing i could buy a better gun hahah by time i did i was already 50/15 with just the usp omg gotta love that gun. So i think im gonna start playing more again. Now that im over the friend bs....


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> Ok so i watch alot of csgo vids on yt. An i have came acrost these csgo item gen vids an it makes me sick. I cant believe ppl would do this! On a play side been playing arma3 breaking point thats been really fun also borderlands 2. Doing some recording getting ready to open my channel back up. An have been craving some csgo. So i jumpped into a match with a friend. An it was a no time limit team death match. ok kool started off not knowing i could buy a better gun hahah by time i did i was already 50/15 with just the usp omg gotta love that gun. So i think im gonna start playing more again. Now that im over the friend bs....


Those item generator videos are fake hacks. They are just links to virus downloads. They are made by hosting a session, as you can have the server give you any weapon you want


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Those item generator videos are fake hacks. They are just links to virus downloads. They are made by hosting a session, as you can have the server give you any weapon you want


well thats good to know i was gonna be pissed if ppl where actually doing **** like that. defeats the opening boxes in my eys!! never knowing wat common ur gonna get lol same as last time haha.


----------



## Rickles

Mag 7 heaven's guard is what you are going to get... just. like. me.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Mag 7 heaven's guard is what you are going to get... just. like. me.


i usally get the nagev lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Mag 7 heaven's guard is what you are going to get... just. like. me.


Lol, when I first started playing a couple of weeks a go, obviously the box opening thing was all new to me, opened 2 cases and got 2 of these, not opening any more soon.


----------



## AlDyer

I'm not complaining about my gut knife, I sold it for like 50 € and bought stuff for friends


----------



## LDV617

My new strategy is to buy 4 packs of "good" games when they are wicked cheap, then trade them for CS items when the sale ends


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> My new strategy is to buy 4 packs of "good" games when they are wicked cheap, then trade them for CS items when the sale ends


Not a bad idea actually, especially if you caught something like 80% off. Considering how much some skins go for that could work out well.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> My new strategy is to buy 4 packs of "good" games when they are wicked cheap, then trade them for CS items when the sale ends


Thanks to you it is whole OCN's strategy now. Why didn't I think of this myself.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Thanks to you it is whole OCN's strategy now. Why didn't I think of this myself.


I'd rather just keep the games. Forget skins. Something changed after I started working. I stopped caring altogether.


----------



## LDV617

xD

I just traded insurgency (I got 4 for like $20, and it's $15 a game, awesome game if ya'll like Tom Clancy style shooters) for a case hardened AK. SO worth it


----------



## Rickles

Made it to MGE after two mediocre games.


----------



## Aventadoor

I just made it to DMG!!!!!!
It was the worst match ive ever played in my entire CS history...
We was leading 15-5 on cache, then idk what happend, but my teammates started to suck, and as usual, I play better 2nd half. Ended 16-13... I'd literally quit CS if I had gotten draw there...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Thanks to you it is whole OCN's strategy now. Why didn't I think of this myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather just keep the games. Forget skins. Something changed after I started working. I stopped caring altogether.
Click to expand...

I hope I don't end up the same way


----------



## Dveight

so i got off work an decied to play a game of csgo an man im glad i did. though i was gonna suck bc during warm up i couldnt get a kill to save my life. so the round started an everyone decided they was gonna rush well. 1v5 soon turnned into a 1v2 which i lost o well. so are save round they other team decided to do a full buy wat noobs. we won which felt good an the next 4 rounds went to us. not even careing wat my score was till. a team mate started a friendly comp to see who would get the most kills lol. ended the watch 29/16 with 11 stars oh how i love them stars. team mate was 29/19 an for some odd reason he down ranked an i ranked up to nova4 so im very happy about that.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I hope I don't end up the same way


everyone has there days sometimes a step back really helps


----------



## Pwnography

CZ75 is the most broken gun ever.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> CZ75 is the most broken gun ever.


I should start using it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> CZ75 is the most broken gun ever.


By broken, do you mean doesn't belong in the game?

If so, I agree


----------



## Aventadoor

Pff








Its great for eco rounds... lol


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> By broken, do you mean doesn't belong in the game?
> 
> If so, I agree


Broken in gaming is generally a term used to describe something that is overly powerful. I was using it in that context.

At close range you have a gun that is better than all the SMGs and equal if not better that the assault rifles.


----------



## Rickles

Was thinking broken like my heart when I find out the ice cream is gone.... but it is clearly not that broken.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Broken in gaming is generally a term used to describe something that is overly powerful. I was using it in that context.
> 
> At close range you have a gun that is better than all the SMGs and equal if not better that the assault rifles.


It is beastly, but I'd agree if you use it correctly it can be as good as an assault rifle. The lack of reserve ammo can balance it, but it needs a nerf either on ROF or damage.


----------



## Kainn

I can't wait to play this game again, due to living issues, Im currently in a house with only 5mbps down, and for some reason it's unplayable, stuck with D3 and HOTS...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I can't wait to play this game again, due to living issues, Im currently in a house with only 5mbps down, and for some reason it's unplayable, stuck with D3 and HOTS...


Lots of jitter or packet loss on that line? Even 1Mbps would be enough for GO.


----------



## Kainn

i couldn't tell you, every game i play is pretty much fine, except for the counter strike series, i even tested 1.6, nothing, well there was something it is just as laggy as the rest. It would jump from 40ish ping to 4000 every 20ish seconds..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> By broken, do you mean doesn't belong in the game?
> 
> If so, I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken in gaming is generally a term used to describe something that is overly powerful. I was using it in that context.
> 
> At close range you have a gun that is better than all the SMGs and equal if not better that the assault rifles.
Click to expand...

I agree with you, hence why I said doesn't belong in the game, but then again it would be hard to decipher that to what you said.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> CZ75 is the most broken gun ever.


The low ammo count evens it out imo. I don't see an issue with it. On a different note, does OCN have a CS:GO clan? I ran into someone last night wearing an OCN tag named " I want to downrank"...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Got a new fancy knife!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Much better than vanilla karambit imo.

Picture is not from me though hence the weird language haha


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> The low ammo count evens it out imo. I don't see an issue with it. On a different note, does OCN have a CS:GO clan? I ran into someone last night wearing an OCN tag named " I want to downrank"...


The ammo count helps, but you can still take down a bunch of people easily with it.

Nothing official, likely just a member of the OCN Steam group with the tag set to display.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The ammo count helps, but you can still take down a bunch of people easily with it.
> 
> Nothing official, likely just a member of the OCN Steam group with the tag set to display.


To take down a bunch of people you're going to have to be hitting headshots on pretty much all of them, which you can do with a few different pistols. If you miss you're going to be out of ammo after 2 kills. Thats why I don't really have a problem with it. I definitely wouldn't call it broken.


----------



## Jack Mac

I just lost two comp games in a row and opened a winter offensive create and got that stupid five seven skin. I'm quitting this game.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So yesterday, before my teammates woke up, I thought I'd catch a few solo games on my smurf account. Got hackers in both games but managed to keep the games somewhat close.

And then after a couple of them woke up, we queued up 3, got placed with 2 from a decent team in Thailand, against a GE/SMFC lobby, with 3 players that I hate and have a mental block against,( all our ranks were LE/LEM ), beat them handily 16-8, and that was a straight rank up from Eagle to Eagle Master. I can't help but wonder how many hackers are there because I can still tear GEs apart as long as they're legit. I'm wondering if I should put in some effort this weekend and rank up to SMFC/GE. It's very possible, considering I was at DMG less than a week ago, so uncertainty in my Elo must be high right now. IINM, about ten straight wins and I can get back to GE.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> The low ammo count evens it out imo. I don't see an issue with it. On a different note, does OCN have a CS:GO clan? I ran into someone last night wearing an OCN tag named " I want to downrank"...


There's a steam group. That's all I've seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> To take down a bunch of people you're going to have to be hitting headshots on pretty much all of them, which you can do with a few different pistols. If you miss you're going to be out of ammo after 2 kills. Thats why I don't really have a problem with it. I definitely wouldn't call it broken.


IMO, it's really not much better than the P250, if you're not at point blank range. Recoil does seem to reset a little faster than on the P250, and double tapping can be extremely lethal.

It's really not OP, though.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> There's a steam group. That's all I've seen.
> IMO, it's really not much better than the P250, if you're not at point blank range. Recoil does seem to reset a little faster than on the P250, and double tapping can be extremely lethal.
> 
> It's really not OP, though.


Its not meant to kill more than 1 maybe 2 people. You buy it vs any buy round and then you destroy one guys face and take his gun. It isnt "that" much better than a P250 but imo the P250 is broken also. They are both better than SMGs vs Armour but cost £300.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Got a new fancy knife!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better than vanilla karambit imo.
> 
> Picture is not from me though hence the weird language haha


My favourite knife! I'm going to try trading away my Bayonet Fade for a Slaughter.


----------



## w35t

In the past _week_ since utilizing an autoexec with more appropriate server settings, 300 fps cap, and a little pink dot crosshair I've ranked up from silver master elite to MASTER GUARDIAN 2!! I seriously believe I was getting bad hit reg due to choke and input lag before. I feel like I'm playing now how I always felt I should have been. I went back down to MG1 after a couple games, but hey, I ran through those ranks!

If any of you guys would like to friend up and play some, add me! w35t


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive never understood the thing about autoexec, I just type the cmd rates etc in console and its good, dont have to type "execute autoexc" each time.
But then im clueless on this subject.

I'd love to get a recommendation for autoexec!


----------



## MLJS54

Does anyone have a good set of settings for a BenQ XL2420TE @ 144hz (non-lightboosted) for CS:GO?

I tried the Heaton/Spawn presets from BenQ but the colors are way too dark/washed out.

Thanks.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive never understood the thing about autoexec, I just type the cmd rates etc in console and its good, dont have to type "execute autoexc" each time.
> But then im clueless on this subject.
> 
> I'd love to get a recommendation for autoexec!


You can set it to run from the launch options and never have to type anything. Just add "-exec autoexec" to your launch options. I have mine set that way. It launches automatically when you start the game. The only thing I'd say definitely put in is the networks settings (cmdrate, interp etc.). Other things like FPS limits, radar settings, buy binds, crosshair etc .are all personal preference.


----------



## AntiTalent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Its not meant to kill more than 1 maybe 2 people. You buy it vs any buy round and then you destroy one guys face and take his gun. It isnt "that" much better than a P250 but imo the P250 is broken also. They are both better than SMGs vs Armour but cost £300.


Not sure, as the damage drop off feels significant to me, a 1hit hs with a p250 needs you pretty close, and you only get a standard kill reward, so tough call. I can never tell when the enemy are on eco's (need to work on this), but I'm hesistant about rushing around in rambo mode in case exactly that scenario happens! Try to keep my distance now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Does anyone have a good set of settings for a BenQ XL2420TE @ 144hz (non-lightboosted) for CS:GO?
> 
> I tried the Heaton/Spawn presets from BenQ but the colors are way too dark/washed out.
> 
> Thanks.


Got a 2420Z the other week.

My 3 presets are:

Get_Right
Get_Right + Blur reduction (my god this does lower the brightness, but thought I'd try it.
Some standard setting for general browsing.

I haven't tried any of the others, but I would have expected them all to be quite similar, either way GR's hurts my eyes so if it's bright you want, might be worth a go!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive never understood the thing about autoexec, I just type the cmd rates etc in console and its good, dont have to type "execute autoexc" each time.
> But then im clueless on this subject.
> 
> I'd love to get a recommendation for autoexec!


It avoids having to type anything, normally the game will save things on exit that you've typed in the console, but by having a config file do the same you know it's always going to have the same settings each time you run the game, even after updates etc.

Have a read of this.


----------



## Aventadoor

Thanks!

So really, its no point in having fps_max 999?
Is it better to have it "locked" at 200fps vs it jumping from 220 - 450?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So really, its no point in having fps_max 999?
> Is it better to have it "locked" at 200fps vs it jumping from 220 - 450?


As long as it's above 128 all the time it shouldn't matter. Well, unless you've got a monitor with a higher refresh rate than that in which case run at that value instead. I'd argue having stable FPS _feels_ better than it changing massively.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> As long as it's above 128 all the time it shouldn't matter. Well, unless you've got a monitor with a higher refresh rate than that in which case run at that value instead. I'd argue having stable FPS _feels_ better than it changing massively.


Capping your fps results in more input lag.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> My favourite knife! I'm going to try trading away my Bayonet Fade for a Slaughter.


You definitely can trade a really good knife for your bayonet fade.

Watch out for scammers though!

Make sure that you can see a SS of the playside of the knife you're wanting or better see it ingame.
I found traders who claimed diamond pattern bayonet slaughter on playside of their knives just to see that it was not the case ingame.

Diamond or rare patterns on slaughter knives are Worth a good premium (csgolounge).


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Capping your fps results in more input lag.


I've played with it capped and uncapped and I've never been able to tell any difference as far the feel of the game. The only reason I do cap it is because I'd rather have FPS be stable. I can tell a much bigger difference in that vs any input lag the cap may cause. But how much you notice it depends on your monitor refresh rate, how far above it you're capping the FPS and a few other things IIRC.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Capping your fps results in more input lag.


It must depend where you cap it, because I cant notice a difference either way. I'd have to agree with EVILNOK in that FPS variance is noticeable to me. Bear in mind I play on a 60Hz monitor as well, so that's likely to be a factor.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> It must depend where you cap it, because I cant notice a difference either way. I'd have to agree with EVILNOK in that FPS variance is noticeable to me. Bear in mind I play on a 60Hz monitor as well, so that's likely to be a factor.


I play on 60hz at the moment also. If I cap at 60FPS I do notice it. I cap around 129 or 130 and I don't notice it at all. So there are quite a few different factors that go into it I think. Its been a while since I've read up on it but when I 1st set up my config I did quite a bit of research on all the settings going into it and testing and retesting each 1 to find out what worked best for me and my settings. I'm sure there are so many variables everyone could come out with different results based on your monitor, system specs etc though.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> You can set it to run from the launch options and never have to type anything. Just add "-exec autoexec" to your launch options. I have mine set that way. It launches automatically when you start the game. The only thing I'd say definitely put in is the networks settings (cmdrate, interp etc.). Other things like FPS limits, radar settings, buy binds, crosshair etc .are all personal preference.


Where exactly do you add this and what is it supposed to do?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Where exactly do you add this and what is it supposed to do?


Right click the game, properties, launch options. It's not actually required for an autoexec though, by definition that should automatically execute, my one does.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Right click the game, properties, launch options. It's not actually required for an autoexec though, by definition that should automatically execute, my one does.


Correct, you shouldn't need to use the exec autoexec command in your launch options as the game automatically does this. You do however need to at host_writeconfig

http://eliteownage.com/counterstrikeinputlag.html

As you can see there's a slight additional input lag when capping. My FPS hovers above 350 at all times though even in smokes, so even 100 fps drops from 500 are unnoticeable for me on my setup.

Just traded my Stattrak Gut Knife for a M9 Bayonet | Stained BS. My Stattrak Gut Knife was literally impossible to get rid of.





I use the M9 Bayonet | Stained BS for my T side and my Bayonet Forest DDPAT MW for my CT side.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Right click the game, properties, launch options. It's not actually required for an autoexec though, by definition that should automatically execute, my one does.


Right. I think people just use it for a workaround if their cfg isn't executing automatically. If you have "exec autoexec" in your config.cfg it should be working automatically and you shouldn't have to worry about the launch option.

EDIT: btw nice trade up dmasteR.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Right. I think people just use it for a workaround if their cfg isn't executing automatically. If you have "exec autoexec" in your config.cfg it should be working automatically and you shouldn't have to worry about the launch option.
> 
> EDIT: btw nice trade up dmasteR.


You don't need it anywhere with autoexec, it does it on launch. If you make a config, but call it something completely random then you'll need to put exec xxxxx.cfg somewhere, or at least type it in the console. I think some people do it anyway just to ensure it runs.


----------



## MR-e

would like some constructive criticism on game play. I'm not really much of a regular cs player, maybe one or two matches a week. i used to play a lot when cs go came out but it's been on the back burner due to d3 reaper of souls.

however, i recently started playing more with some buddies and the game has piqued my interest slightly again. what can you as a third party observer suggest i can do better? please view the link below for two games and throw up some suggestions.

been on hiatus for a while, so first game back and got a rank up as well!






*warning - course language, nsfw*

thanks!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Its not meant to kill more than 1 maybe 2 people. You buy it vs any buy round and then you destroy one guys face and take his gun. It isnt "that" much better than a P250 but imo the P250 is broken also. They are both better than SMGs vs Armour but cost £300.


They're stronger against armor, but they also fire more slowly, have less ammo and have inconsistent recoil patterns.


----------



## Jack Mac

<3 my P250, gotten a 5 man on pistol round with it. Also the Mehndi skin I have for it looks awesome, don't care much for the CZ though.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct, you shouldn't need to use the exec autoexec command in your launch options as the game automatically does this. You do however need to at host_writeconfig
> 
> http://eliteownage.com/counterstrikeinputlag.html
> 
> As you can see there's a slight additional input lag when capping. My FPS hovers above 350 at all times though even in smokes, so even 100 fps drops from 500 are unnoticeable for me on my setup.
> 
> Just traded my Stattrak Gut Knife for a M9 Bayonet | Stained BS. My Stattrak Gut Knife was literally impossible to get rid of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the M9 Bayonet | Stained BS for my T side and my Bayonet Forest DDPAT MW for my CT side.


Nice trade. People aer avoiding gut knives like plague on csgolounge.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

A little Counter Strike madness i want to share. I have a 4k eyefinity thread going for benchmarking /scaling. I know CSGO doesn't seem to have a built in benchmark but if your wondering for some odd reason what CSGO FPS would be in 11520x2160 (4k eyefinity) then i can help. Also CSS gets good FPS go figure.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







for those who wish not to browse the universe of pixels, in this screenshot above, it shows [email protected] 11520x2160. Sadly when i press the screenshot button it causes my FPS to drop. I cannot for the life of me get a screenshot with 300FPS. There is scaling issues with the UI in the game. No i do not think anyone would seriously play this way. However it's safe to say the game engine is pretty efficient.

Cover three entry points at once? yes i i think i will.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







All in the name of fun!

On a serious note, its amazing Valves games actually work in eyefinity and some of them are really old! If you want to see more check out this thread im doing below

http://www.overclock.net/t/1481154/4k-eyefinity-crossfire-scaling-from-1-2-3-4-gpus-benchmarks


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> A little Counter Strike madness i want to share. I have a 4k eyefinity thread going for benchmarking /scaling. I know CSGO doesn't seem to have a built in benchmark but if your wondering for some odd reason what CSGO FPS would be in 11520x2160 (4k eyefinity) then i can help. Also CSS gets good FPS go figure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who wish not to browse the universe of pixels, in this screenshot above, it shows [email protected] 11520x2160. Sadly when i press the screenshot button it causes my FPS to drop. I cannot for the life of me get a screenshot with 300FPS. There is scaling issues with the UI in the game. No i do not think anyone would seriously play this way. However it's safe to say the game engine is pretty efficient.
> 
> Cover three entry points at once? yes i i think i will.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in the name of fun!
> 
> On a serious note, its amazing Valves games actually work in eyefinity and some of them are really old! If you want to see more check out this thread im doing below
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1481154/4k-eyefinity-crossfire-scaling-from-1-2-3-4-gpus-benchmarks


This is amazing!
What's it like aiming when an enemy is far away? Do you have trouble picking them off at long range because of the extreme pixel density?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

To be honest i haven't played it much, i did have difficulty aiming but i think that's because my skill level is probably somewhere around random mouse clicking


----------



## mrsmiles

my smurf account just ranked ended up as a MGE


----------



## Jack Mac

Can someone give me a guide to this autoexec stuff?


----------



## Fusion Racing

As I posted earlier, have a read of this. Guides you though what the commands do and has some recommended settings too.


----------



## Dveight

You cant forget the 5-7 is you are gonna bring up the p250 bc its is really easy to shot an get kills.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> As I posted earlier, have a read of this. Guides you though what the commands do and has some recommended settings too.


Very good guide. Thanks, will be adding a link to this guide in the OP!









EDIT:

Anyone betting on the Voronezh Cup 2014 matches? Gonna put a few extremely cheap items as I have no clue who any of these guys are for the most part lol.

I only know HR.Mix and a few on USSR.


----------



## mrsmiles

perfect time for underdog bets i think.


----------



## EVILNOK

Just a couple small bets. I may place 1 or 2 others after a little research, not sure yet


----------



## Mwarren

A small tip for players having trouble with their aim. In my experience using a lower Resolution and using 4:3 vs wide screen = Easier to Aim and much higher accuracy + smoother mouse movement to boot.

I switched from 1920*1080 to 1400*1050 and I went from bottom fragging most matches and having difficulty with my aim to practically getting a 5K ratio on all of my matches afterwards.

Mouse movement also feels much smoother when there's less pixels to work with.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> A small tip for players having trouble with their aim. In my experience using a lower Resolution and using 4:3 vs wide screen = Easier to Aim and much higher accuracy + smoother mouse movement to boot.
> 
> I switched from 1920*1080 to 1400*1050 and I went from bottom fragging most matches and having difficulty with my aim to practically getting a 5K ratio on all of my matches afterwards.
> 
> Mouse movement also feels much smoother when there's less pixels to work with.


I used low res in 1.6 and CS:S. In GO I went 1920x1080 and never looked back. Its just personal preference and what you get used to. I think everyone should definitely try it both ways but 1 won't make you any better of a player over another. But to each his own.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yeah, I play at 1600x900 with multicore rendering off. I get 150 fps stable (limited) so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> A small tip for players having trouble with their aim. In my experience using a lower Resolution and using 4:3 vs wide screen = Easier to Aim and much higher accuracy + smoother mouse movement to boot.
> 
> I switched from 1920*1080 to 1400*1050 and I went from bottom fragging most matches and having difficulty with my aim to practically getting a 5K ratio on all of my matches afterwards.
> 
> Mouse movement also feels much smoother when there's less pixels to work with.


Wide screen as in 16:9 or stretched?









Ive seen some guys using 5/11 windows setting, which I find kinda funny.
Many on Titan is doing that, so it probably means I need to use it aswell


----------



## Aventadoor

Ace!


----------



## DizzlePro

i'm gonna be on youtube


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Yeah, I play at 1600x900 with multicore rendering off. I get 150 fps stable (limited) so I'm not too worried.


Why multicore off?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Why multicore off?


You get slightly less input lag according to the link dmasteR posted. Depends how many FPS you get, if running it off was limiting your FPS badly then you should turn it on.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ace!


Doesn't surprise me, I played with the M4A1 last night and that gun is just so unbelievably easy, even more so when crouching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i'm gonna be on youtube
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LMAO


----------



## Aventadoor

Yep its really good!
Not to mention that they might not know where ur shooting from!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Doesn't surprise me, I played with the M4A1 last night and that gun is just so unbelievably easy, even more so when crouching.


I find that when you get up to higher levels, the ability to spray the whole mag at long range is a lot less powerful.


----------



## LDV617

M4A1 is super easy to control but I think the M4A4 is SO much better. The 30 extra round really help out in the last 30-45 seconds of a round and I have much better luck spraying it at close range. Obviously the M4A1 is better to "spray" or control burst at long range, but M4A4 doesn't have a bad recoil to tap shot with.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Why multicore off?


Lesser input lag, and Haswell @ 4.2. More than enough power for ~150+ fps. So I've limited it.


----------



## Aventadoor

My 3570K @ 4.9ghz is not powerful enough, atleast not for DM









I get 120fps minimum...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Just a couple small bets. I may place 1 or 2 others after a little research, not sure yet


You won, one of your bets at least.









I lost one, won the other. Placed two very tiny bets on HR.Mix vs LanKlan, first match was actually really close, went into OT.... Then LANKlan just got destroyed on Dust2 16-8.

I also bet on the USSR vs oneshot, which USSR won. This is the one I won. I should have bet on Alternate, but I couldn't because the bots..... -_-


----------



## EVILNOK

Won a FN AWP graphite and some cheaper skins on that match. Matches like these are perfect underdog junk skins bets.







ATN almost came back and beat CM. Hopefully tomorrow's match odds even out a little more. As of right now they're pretty bad odds.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Won a FN AWP graphite and some cheaper skins on that match. Matches like these are perfect underdog junk skins bets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATN almost came back and beat CM. Hopefully tomorrow's match odds even out a little more. As of right now they're pretty bad odds.


All these matches look like they're blowouts to be honest. They're safe bets to use high value'd items


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> All these matches look like they're blowouts to be honest. They're safe bets to use high value'd items


I have a self-imposed rule that I won't bet on a team if the odds are over 70% in their favor. The return value isn't worth losing to risk of an upset to me. I saw you put 2 P90s a bright water and a galil on the USSR vs 97Club match. I put a small bet on 97Club just because of the odds. The odds are so 1 sided on all the other matches I'll probably skip them all together.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I have a self-imposed rule that I won't bet on a team if the odds are over 70% in their favor. The return value isn't worth losing to risk of an upset to me. I saw you put 2 P90s a bright water and a galil on the USSR vs 97Club match. I put a small bet on 97Club just because of the odds. The odds are so 1 sided on all the other matches I'll probably skip them all together.


Dang, how'd you see that lol?

Ya, I put roughly 2 bucks on that for giggles. I also put my bet on 97Club.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Dang, *how'd you see that* lol?
> 
> Ya, I put roughly 2 bucks on that for giggles. I also put my bet on 97Club.





















Here's mine:


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine:


Haha, that's crazy considering how many people are constantly betting on CS:GO lounge!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Haha, that's crazy considering how many people are constantly betting on CS:GO lounge!


Yeah, thats the 1st time I've ever saw a name I recognized on there.


----------



## DizzlePro

i won some bets yesterday



i might bet bigger next time


----------



## EVILNOK

Yay underdog bets:









But how am I getting back 6 items in returns when I only bet 4?

edit: groups announced for Copenhagen Games April 17-20th

http://www.hltv.org/news/12321-cph-games-groups-announced


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I will cry if mousesports wins this...

Didn't bet on this game but still...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I will cry if mousesports wins this...
> 
> Didn't bet on this game but still...


I'd never bet on a mousesports game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I'd never bet on a mousesports game


To be honest, they're a really good bet on certain maps. I wouldn't put much on them, but they can definitely make your inventory rich. That's how my inventory originally got so rich, was one of the best I made on MouseSports.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> To be honest, they're a really good bet on certain maps. I wouldn't put much on them, but they can definitely make your inventory rich. That's how my inventory originally got so rich, was one of the best I made on MouseSports.


True, but they can be horribly inconsistent, even throughout the course of a game. If LEGIJA and Spiidi keep playing well, or even improve more then they might become a bit more of a safe option, when they're on form along with chrisJ then they seem to be a hell of a good team. One good thing if you do go for it is they often have few people bet on them, so you get fantastic odds - could get a really nice return even with some cheap skins. The NiP game earlier was 5.5:1 which is insane considering who they are.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> True, but they can be horribly inconsistent, even throughout the course of a game. If LEGIJA and Spiidi keep playing well, or even improve more then they might become a bit more of a safe option, when they're on form along with chrisJ then they seem to be a hell of a good team. One good thing if you do go for it is they often have few people bet on them, so you get fantastic odds - could get a really nice return even with some cheap skins. The NiP game earlier was 5.5:1 which is insane considering who they are.


Agreed. Extremely inconsistent is on the money, but that's probably why I like betting on them. The odd's are so good. I wanted to bet on Mouz this match too, but couldn't because the bots were online/offline over and over. Couldn't get my bet in on time, but last time I did, they won and I ended up with 140 worth of items....



Some guy won this over 3 accounts I assume.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Agreed. Extremely inconsistent is on the money, but that's probably why I like betting on them. *The odd's are so good. I wanted to bet on Mouz this match too, but couldn't because the bots were online/offline over and over.* Couldn't get my bet in on time, but last time I did, they won and I ended up with 140 worth of items....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some guy won this over 3 accounts I assume.


Same here. I had a bet placed twice and was just waiting on the trade offer and it disappeared both times and bots went offline.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Same here. I had a bet placed twice and was just waiting on the trade offer and it disappeared both times and bots went offline.


Because they did so well against Titan, I had a good feeling they would do well against NiP. That was the biggest factor for me to make the bet, if only the bots weren't offline.......









EDIT:

Clan Mystik vs Fnatic odd's are looking good... Depending on the map and how "on" clan Mystik is, people could see very good rewards.

Debating on putting some skins on this.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Clan Mystik vs Fnatic odd's are looking good... Depending on the map and how "on" clan Mystik is, people could see very good rewards.
> 
> Debating on putting some skins on this.


I bet 64 cents on Mystik #YOLO


----------



## ABeta

Finally found some good quality time to play CSGO ever since I started school back in October and delved into altpug, here's what I came up with in a match:


----------



## EVILNOK

Apparently someone opened a FN ST M9 Bayonet Crimson Web and the top offer is currently $4500 paypal, 350 keys and 3 other knives/weapons.

http://csgolounge.com/trade?t=8473873

edit: others are offering up to 10k in knife inventory lol

edit #2 : annnnnd it sold for $23,850 USD


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Apparently someone opened a FN ST M9 Bayonet Crimson Web and the top offer is currently $4500 paypal, 350 keys and 3 other knives/weapons.
> 
> http://csgolounge.com/trade?t=8473873
> 
> edit: others are offering up to 10k in knife inventory lol
> 
> edit #2 : annnnnd it sold for $23,850 USD


It's the only one. That's why.


----------



## Mwarren

Wow what a waste of money lol.........I wouldn't even spend $1 on that skin.......skins just seem pointless to me and some are actually distracting to play with.


----------



## Aventadoor

I'd buy it if I was rich as fu, which this guy obviosly is, well atleast I hope


----------



## Mwarren

The guy that managed to open the case with that knife in it is lucky lol.

That's a year's worth of pay for a lot of people just for a skin.


----------



## Aventadoor

Probably scam?


----------



## Mwarren

I don't think so, if it's the only one than it's probably worth that much and I have no doubt's that there are CSGO players that have deep pockets.

EDIT: If I were him I would have sold the skin ASAP as well. I'd be worrying all day about the people trying to hack into my account knowing that I have said skin.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's the only one. That's why.


Yep, still pretty insane though.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Yeah I'd rather have a one-of-a-kind CS:GO skin than a Mercedes any day


----------



## w35t

Ok, I'm new to betting on matches on CS:GO lounge and I have a question. Every time I submit a bet and the trade offer comes up it says the "person" offering the trade has been reported as a scammer? I guess that was a statement rather than a question, but can someone enlighten me on this?


----------



## w35t

YOLO lol

Underdogs accross the board means I'm betting against myself! That's ok though, I'm sure there'll be at least 1, hopefully more upsets. I don't care about any of these skins and if anything, these bets will provide me with incentive to watch the matches and learn more about the teams.

Plus, I feel like betting on the favorite is almost pointless, since you have to bet skins worth a lot for any decent return, and in the chance of an upset you'd be very screwed. Oh well, we shall see!

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/Capture-2.jpg.html


----------



## Shanenanigans

I would bet on Fnatic for the Starseries game. They'll want to badly get to the LAN finals. Betting on Mystik/LDLC for the others seem feasible.


----------



## w35t

Yea Fnatic is very likely going to win that game, and I knew that. I just don't see the benefit of betting on a big favorite to win. If I switched teams I'd be getting those lame skins back plus approx $0.32 worth of skins lol. But, maybe I should have bet ~$10 on Fnatic and get a better return.

This is my first time betting and I'm just winging it lol.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Apparently someone opened a FN ST M9 Bayonet Crimson Web and the top offer is currently $4500 paypal, 350 keys and 3 other knives/weapons.
> 
> http://csgolounge.com/trade?t=8473873
> 
> edit: others are offering up to 10k in knife inventory lol
> 
> edit #2 : annnnnd it sold for $23,850 USD


It's fake. He got the knife but he hasn't sold it yet.


----------



## w35t

Why is LDLC playing OnBots? They were supposed to play MayaM? What happens to your bet in that scenario?


----------



## Aventadoor

Last 4 days have been totally disaster for me...
Cant even get good K/D in DM, just my aim lacking so bad, take too long to hit








Guess I need a break or quit


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Last 4 days have been totally disaster for me...
> Cant even get good K/D in DM, just my aim lacking so bad, take too long to hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I need a break or quit


Have you sleeped well lately? My aim goes off very badly if I don't sleep properly.


----------



## Aventadoor

No I havent








Ive done some stupid changes tho, so its probably a mix and cant get comfy anymore, so its probably a mix of those 2 haha.
I should have some sort of password protected settings, and then make a friend set the settings & keep password, so I cant change anything

Its not like I change settings when I do bad, I do it all the time. Trying to find perfection haha


----------



## Shanenanigans

So Fnatic won that game, like predicted. I think Titan will win the Mystik game as well, because they need to outrank NaVi to go to the LAN finals.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> It's fake. He got the knife but he hasn't sold it yet.


Yeah I read that earlier today too. Legit buyers are offering quite a bit but I read that the guy was scared of getting scammed but wanted to sell it. I saw 2 buyers who are well known for big transactions like this offering 12k and 15k for it so there are legit offers it seems. On the subject of bets, imo most games today weren't really worth betting on. Like the Fnatic vs mystic game. I put a small bet on CM just because of the odds. The risk vs return wasn't worth it to put anything on Fnatic even though I was sure they would win barring some kind of upset. And its pretty much the same odds for every match today. I pretty much did like w35t and put some 5-7 value bets on underdogs. I fully expect to lose them all but the odds...


----------



## Shanenanigans

I just put a yolo bet on Titan ( for those of you who don't know, I lost a lot of guns after Katowice because the better teams kept failing ) with the most expensive stuff in my returns.


----------



## hasukka

Is anyone experiencing some weird performance & microstuttering issues with GTX 770? I recently bought one and I get much less fps than I did with my HD 7870.
While playing deathmatch my fps runs around 180-380fps, depending on how much people run around on my screen and what part of the map Im in.
Sometimes its even 180 without anyone in the screen looking at a random corner. Microstutters dont seem to be affected by this though, they seem to occur randomly.

I used to have 270+ with my HD 7870 without any sort of drops and the fps was much more stable without any microstuttering.

The problem doesnt seem to be CPU related, since I can only experience it with GTX 770. Tried a couple of Windows clean installs (w7/w8.1), different drivers, with/without overclocking the gpu, different nVidia control panel settings.

Windows 7 works better. Minimum fps ~20 more than on Windows 8.1



GPU load seems to be somewhat random, it dips to 4-8% sometimes like seen in the image. Sometimes it dips more, sometimes less, but never no more than 8-9 lines record those dips when looking at the full screen log file.

The problem only exists with CS:GO for now, no fps problems in BF4 or BF3.

Running on:
i5 4670K @ 4.4ghz
8gb 1333mhz ddr3
MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC 2gb
2x SSD (cs go installed on one)
1x HDD
55W XFX Core Edition


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Honestly from what I've heard and seen, CSGO just doesn't like Nvidia, and it can be a hit or miss getting good performance with a Nvidia card on CSGO.


----------



## Jack Mac

My system w/ a 780 has the same problem lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

You say you've tried different Windows installs, I assume that means you fresh installed CS each time rather than copying over a previous install?

Tried the 337.50 drivers?

My 680 is fine, as is my mates 770 in GO, both of us would notice those sort of stutters if we had the same. FPS perhaps isn't as high as it could be, but it's easily high enough to not impact the game. Perhaps try cl_forcepreload 1 in the console and -threads 4 in the launch options and see if either one helps.


----------



## OperationL2P

hasukka, csgo is known to perform poorly on some very good rigs. There's not much you can do about it, maybe play around with drivers or wait for an update.

On another note, I made a website to teach people how to place smokes/flashes.
CS:GO Grenade Maps


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> You say you've tried different Windows installs, I assume that means you fresh installed CS each time rather than copying over a previous install?
> 
> Tried the 337.50 drivers?
> 
> My 680 is fine, as is my mates 770 in GO, both of us would notice those sort of stutters if we had the same. FPS perhaps isn't as high as it could be, but it's easily high enough to not impact the game. Perhaps try cl_forcepreload 1 in the console and -threads 4 in the launch options and see if either one helps.


Thanks for all the answers!

Im already using that command and tried different launch options settings, none of which seem to fix the problem. What kind of GPU load do u have in CS:GO? And do you have the same kind of dips I get in that image?

You are right though, the fps is high enough.. Still its a bit weird that its worse with a GTX 770 than my old HD 7870.

And yeah, tried the newest beta drivers also (dont seem to affect my BF4 performance much when running Windows 8.1 Pro (huge boost on W7 though, almost hit the same frames I have with W 8.1).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I just put a yolo bet on Titan ( for those of you who don't know, I lost a lot of guns after Katowice because the better teams kept failing ) with the most expensive stuff in my returns.


Is that the ESEA match or the StarLAdder?

I'm personally trying to make a bet on Clan Mystik vs Titan on Mirage (ESEA). Putting some skins on CM









Bots are done as always


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Thanks for all the answers!
> 
> Im already using that command and tried different launch options settings, none of which seem to fix the problem. What kind of GPU load do u have in CS:GO? And do you have the same kind of dips I get in that image?
> 
> You are right though, the fps is high enough.. Still its a bit weird that its worse with a GTX 770 than my old HD 7870.
> 
> And yeah, tried the newest beta drivers also (dont seem to affect my BF4 performance much when running Windows 8.1 Pro (huge boost on W7 though, almost hit the same frames I have with W 8.1).


I don't get stuttering, but I usually run around 40-50% load, plenty of GPU left for it to use but it doesn't. FPS is fine, if it maxed the card it would be well over 300 constant. Not sure what else to suggest to fix the stutters as I've not had that myself, but the low GPU usage just seems to be pretty normal in GO with certain cards.


----------



## Jack Mac

No stuttering here, just the FPS is lower than it should be and sometimes I might drop below 120fps which is annoying but that's usually only when there's a lot of smoke.


----------



## Pwnography

GG VOLVO GG


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OperationL2P*
> 
> hasukka, csgo is known to perform poorly on some very good rigs. There's not much you can do about it, maybe play around with drivers or wait for an update.
> 
> On another note, I made a website to teach people how to place smokes/flashes.
> CS:GO Grenade Maps


I've linked that to a few different people after seeing it on Reddit a few weeks ago. Nice work.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> GG VOLVO GG


Not sure I follow...


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> GG VOLVO GG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I follow...
Click to expand...

think he means to show that hes a global elite now.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> GG VOLVO GG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I follow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> think he means to show that hes a global elite now.
Click to expand...

Oh...well in that case either A. Congrats! or B. I'm sorry for your loss. It depends on whether or not you wanted that rank.

Anyhow, I just met coL.Hiko in a FFA Pistol Only server. You can tell it's the real one by his EMS coin.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Oh...well in that case either A. Congrats! or B. I'm sorry for your loss. It depends on whether or not you wanted that rank.
> 
> Anyhow, I just met coL.Hiko in a FFA Pistol Only server. You can tell it's the real one by his EMS coin.


Something i always find hard is getting high KDR in DM servers. Especially aim ones, is there some kind of tactic that people use?

Also could someone explain the difference between a scrim and a pug as far as ESEA is concerned?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Something i always find hard is getting high KDR in DM servers. Especially aim ones, is there some kind of tactic that people use?
> 
> Also could someone explain the difference between a scrim and a pug as far as ESEA is concerned?


Pugs are the same thing as Mixes as people in Europe call it. Scrims are Team practice. I believe those are the correct terms for European players...


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Something i always find hard is getting high KDR in DM servers. Especially aim ones, is there some kind of tactic that people use?
> 
> Also could someone explain the difference between a scrim and a pug as far as ESEA is concerned?


I don't think there is much of a tactic besides having a highly developed/excellent aim and DM'ing a lot.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Something i always find hard is getting high KDR in DM servers. Especially aim ones, is there some kind of tactic that people use?


Depends on the map and the spawns a lot of the time. For example if you're playing Dust2 deathmatch then you can get a bunch of really bad spawns and get shot before you've even realised you've respawned. Obviously it can work the other way as you can spawn behind 5 people. Otherwise it's just good aim, good spray control and smart movement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Pugs are the same thing as Mixes as people in Europe call it. Scrims are Team practice. I believe those are the correct terms for European players...


This.^^

Scrims are organised between known teams, pugs/mixes are between random people. The terms are interchangeable, I've heard all of them used.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Depends on the map and the spawns a lot of the time. For example if you're playing Dust2 deathmatch then you can get a bunch of really bad spawns and get shot before you've even realised you've respawned. Obviously it can work the other way as you can spawn behind 5 people. Otherwise it's just good aim, good spray control and smart movement.
> This.^^
> 
> Scrims are organised between known teams, pugs/mixes are between random people. The terms are interchangeable, I've heard all of them used.


Now, do people in Europe still use the word "war" for scrims still, or is that term no longer used?

Back when I was playing in the Professional/Invite scene for CoD I remember everyone in Europe used the term war.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Now, do people in Europe still use the word "war" for scrims still, or is that term no longer used?
> 
> Back when I was playing in the Professional/Invite scene for CoD I remember everyone in Europe used the term war.


As in clan war? Heard that when I used to play UO back in the day, never used it myself, nor did my teammates though. Usually if we decided to play with random people, it was jumping in a mix, if we had an unranked match it was a scrim. Pretty sure everyone just uses mix or scrim now.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Now, do people in Europe still use the word "war" for scrims still, or is that term no longer used?
> 
> Back when I was playing in the Professional/Invite scene for CoD I remember everyone in Europe used the term war.


Im confused tho, the ESEA client let me join something called a Scrim? and it was just like matchmaking. Still confused.

And yes 'war' is still used. However normally in the context of pcw aka. practice clan war.

Also here's a link to pros sens etc. if its any interested to people.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/12PSHqb8Vwg8rSCOkGjbbsj8iBsm8p52jOLffDc88iy8/pubhtml


----------



## mrsmiles

no screenshot but i just made DMG







hoping to keep up my winning streak, honestly after getting into csgolounge and watching pros i've definitely improved my game.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is that the ESEA match or the StarLAdder?
> 
> I'm personally trying to make a bet on Clan Mystik vs Titan on Mirage (ESEA). Putting some skins on CM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bots are done as always


Starladder







. Also use the bot status link on the right to check.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Now, do people in Europe still use the word "war" for scrims still, or is that term no longer used?
> 
> Back when I was playing in the Professional/Invite scene for CoD I remember everyone in Europe used the term war.


PCW and CW ((practice) clan war) are terms used in Denmark, and probably the rest of Scandinavia too. Whether they're still used in CS:GO or not I don't know, but that was what people called them back in 1.6.


----------



## w35t

I guess the moral of the story is: don't bet on the underdog, they never win.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I guess the moral of the story is: don't bet on the underdog, they never win.


That's not true, there's been a underdog win just yesterday. MouzSports vs MYM. MYM won 16-3









There was also two underdogs wins last week!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I guess the moral of the story is: don't bet on the underdog, they never win.


Apart from the times they do, such as mousesports beating NiP the other day.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's not true, there's been a underdog win just yesterday. MouzSports vs MYM. MYM won 16-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also two underdogs wins last week!


Yea the mouz one is the only bet I won yesterday lol. Yea 2 last week, out of how many? This was really just a lesson for me as a noob to betting.

Is that what ez skins ez life means? Bet a lot on the favorite and win the vast majority of the time? That's how I interpreted it over the past couple days lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Yea the mouz one is the only bet I won yesterday lol. Yea 2 last week, out of how many? This was really just a lesson for me as a noob to betting.
> 
> Is that what ez skins ez life means? Bet a lot on the favorite and win the vast majority of the time? That's how I interpreted it over the past couple days lol.


EZ skins EZ life is for any time you win a bet pretty much. I honestly hate it when people say it, it's really obnoxious to be honest. It really depends on who the underdog is, and what map they play. I've said it in my previous posts, but you must be doing research before you make bets!

Anything can happen during BO1's, but you can increase your odds by knowing what teams are good on what maps, what side they're good at on each map. You also need to know what style of play they're good at as well.

http://www.reddit.com/r/csgobetting/

Is decent resource, but I personally do my own research.


----------



## w35t

Also, what the **** does dududududududu mean lol.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> EZ skins EZ life is for any time you win a bet pretty much. I honestly hate it when people say it, it's really obnoxious to be honest. It really depends on who the underdog is, and what map they play. I've said it in my previous posts, but you must be doing research before you make bets!
> 
> Anything can happen during BO1's, but you can increase your odds by knowing what teams are good on what maps, what side they're good at on each map. You also need to know what style of play they're good at as well.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/csgobetting/
> 
> Is decent resource, but I personally do my own research.


Great info as always. Yesterday I didn't do any, just totally winged it, and I'm ok that I lost nearly all my bets, they were throw away skins anyway. I actually looked up a few games from k1ck on youtube and though they did really well against tough teams, even saw one where they beat mystik this past March. That was really the extent of my research on that but I went with em anyway, didn't pay off. Do you have any other recommendations for places to do the research? I feel like the best way is just to watch a lot of matches.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Also, what the **** does dududududududu mean lol.


It's the lyrics to Darude - Sandstorm.


----------



## Aventadoor

Darude?
YES! PLAY SOME 90s TECHNO WHEN GAMING CS


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Great info as always. Yesterday I didn't do any, just totally winged it, and I'm ok that I lost nearly all my bets, they were throw away skins anyway. I actually looked up a few games from k1ck on youtube and though they did really well against tough teams, even saw one where they beat mystik this past March. That was really the extent of my research on that but I went with em anyway, didn't pay off. Do you have any other recommendations for places to do the research? I feel like the best way is just to watch a lot of matches.


www.hltv.com and check the matches they play. Go to Statistics > Counter-Strike: Global Offensive > Players > and click on their team name.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So I'm betting on Complexity today. You know, cuz Season and Bo1.


----------



## DizzlePro

Yolo





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I wanted a awp boom mw but its not too bad as this & the awp boom are the exact same price so win win


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Yolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a awp boom mw but its not too bad as this & the awp boom are the exact same price so win win


What condition did you buy the P250s in and what condition AK did you get?


----------



## EVILNOK

Anyone been watching IBP vs CoL? Currently in TRIPLE OT.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone been watching IBP vs CoL? Currently in TRIPLE OT.


Ya was absolutely insane, I won another AK redline from that match. I won a total of 3 AK Redlines today lol.


----------



## DizzlePro

P250s where mw & the ak is mw


----------



## w35t

I sure wish I knew at the time that you don't get the actual item you bet back, I had an awp hive with 2 holo stickers totalling about $8 on it. Now it's blank =(

If you bet stattrak items those get reset too. This sucks... At least I know now but even though I won a bet I lost money on it with those stickers. Grrrr.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone been watching IBP vs CoL? Currently in TRIPLE OT.


How am I supposed to find time to play the game when I spend all night watching epic matches like that? Skadoodle is a human aimbot


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone been watching IBP vs CoL? Currently in TRIPLE OT.


I had time to watch it to the start of the 3rd overtime before I had to go to school. I ain't even mad that I lost my bet because the match was amazing to watch.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I sure wish I knew at the time that you don't get the actual item you bet back, I had an awp hive with 2 holo stickers totalling about $8 on it. Now it's blank =(
> 
> If you bet stattrak items those get reset too. This sucks... At least I know now but even though I won a bet I lost money on it with those stickers. Grrrr.


It doesn't specifically track your items, just an item of the same quality. Some people use it to change patterns around on guns if they go for a really safe bet.


----------



## DannyT

Just ranked up twice to MG2. Too bad I ranked up on games where the other team surrendered


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> It doesn't specifically track your items, just an item of the same quality. Some people use it to change patterns around on guns if they go for a really safe bet.


Why haven't I thought of this.......


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Why haven't I thought of this.......


Keep in mind even what a lot of people consider a safe bet can result in an upset and you lose some valuable items just trying to get a different pattern. The last NiP vs. mouz match comes to mind.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> P250s where mw & the ak is mw


If you ever try the trade contract again and use all FT skins, do tell me the results.


----------



## dmasteR

For those who weren't aware, Copenhagen Games are this weekend starting tomorrow!

http://www.hltv.org/news/12326-copenhagen-games-viewers-guide

All the matches with times are posted on the right side of www.hltv.org

Grand Prize is: 14,000€

Should be another fantastic tournament!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Believe it or not, I'm hoping to see some massive upsets against the powerhouse teams, because we'll see fresh strats and top tier teams having to put their minds to the game to combat that.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

I took better picture of my knife, without shaders it looks more neat:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Is anyone experiencing some weird performance & microstuttering issues with GTX 770? I recently bought one and I get much less fps than I did with my HD 7870.
> While playing deathmatch my fps runs around 180-380fps, depending on how much people run around on my screen and what part of the map Im in.
> Sometimes its even 180 without anyone in the screen looking at a random corner. Microstutters dont seem to be affected by this though, they seem to occur randomly.
> 
> I used to have 270+ with my HD 7870 without any sort of drops and the fps was much more stable without any microstuttering.
> 
> The problem doesnt seem to be CPU related, since I can only experience it with GTX 770. Tried a couple of Windows clean installs (w7/w8.1), different drivers, with/without overclocking the gpu, different nVidia control panel settings.
> 
> Windows 7 works better. Minimum fps ~20 more than on Windows 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> GPU load seems to be somewhat random, it dips to 4-8% sometimes like seen in the image. Sometimes it dips more, sometimes less, but never no more than 8-9 lines record those dips when looking at the full screen log file.
> 
> The problem only exists with CS:GO for now, no fps problems in BF4 or BF3.
> 
> Running on:
> i5 4670K @ 4.4ghz
> 8gb 1333mhz ddr3
> MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC 2gb
> 2x SSD (cs go installed on one)
> 1x HDD
> 55W XFX Core Edition


wat are ur setting bc nvidia cards dont like lower settings if it can run higher settings. i had the problem with my 780 but iwas trying lower settings an i was getting well ****y fps. maxed everything out an i sit on 300 fps nomatter wats going on.


----------



## Jack Mac

.............
My team just threw a game on Motel that we were winning 15-5
We ended up tying because nobody protected me when I took the hostage (I took him 6 times).


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> .............
> My team just threw a game on Motel that we were winning 15-5
> We ended up tying because nobody protected me when I took the hostage (I took him 6 times).


why would you queue motel, its such a garbage map for mm.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> why would you queue motel, its such a garbage map for mm.


I like to throw in a out-of-the norm map every now and again to break up the monotony myself. But anyway, does anyone know anything about the teams playing tomorrow at the Copenhagen Games? I've at least heard of the players from FM eSports from older CS games but thats about it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I like to throw in a out-of-the norm map every now and again to break up the monotony myself. But anyway, does anyone know anything about the teams playing tomorrow at the Copenhagen Games? I've at least heard of the players from FM eSports from older CS games but thats about it.


No idea about either teams. I might just yolo bet on ExpertG, but the bots are offline and it's getting extremely late. I really don't wanna stay up any longer....


----------



## w35t

Man I wanna bet this FM vs ExpertG match but I just don't know! I can find so little info about either team. Maybe it's best to sit this one out.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Man I wanna bet this FM vs ExpertG match but I just don't know! I can find so little info about either team. Maybe it's best to sit this one out.


Pretty large gamble on both matches that you can bet on CSGL right now. The only thing I know about FM vs ExpertG, is that the FM players use to be top Source players. A few of them played on Anexis eSports for ESEA-Invite, that's really about it.

I would personally wait for the larger matches where there's more known teams.

For those who want to watch the FM vs ExpertG match. 




I'm sure many more matches will be broadcasted on this twitch channel!

EDIT: Oh look a CS:GO tournament with delays.









EDIT v2:

Anyone have guesses at to who will be in the semi finals/Finals/Winners?

Here's what I believe:

Dignitas = Winners
NiP vs Dignitas in finals
Virtus Pro/Titan/NiP/Dignitas in Semi finals.


----------



## gonX

I should go in and visit







Copenhagen Games is literally less than a 40 minute drive for me


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I should go in and visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen Games is literally less than a 40 minute drive for me


Do it man if you got time! I'm sure it would be a absolute blast to see it all on the main stage!


----------



## w35t

What about NDG vs ESC? Anyone familiar with those teams at all?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I should go in and visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen Games is literally less than a 40 minute drive for me


I'm so jelly of you. Do it for us and get some pics.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> What about NDG vs ESC? Anyone familiar with those teams at all?


You can find some basic info about the teams here. Teams like NDG & ESC though I'd stay away from any big bets because I just don't think there is enough solid info on them. Odds being what they are I'd either go small underdog bet or sit it out entirely.

http://www.reddit.com/r/csgobetting

Its always best to do your own research but that forum does have decent info about teams/stats etc most times.

Also the reason why there are only 2 matches up right now from CSGL:

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/csgolounge/discussions/8/558752451551423528/

"We dont want put 5% vs 95% matches for CPH group stage. Not interesting at all. We know you all wanna "safe bets", but no. Risk = emotions. Thats all what we need. You can earn money on some money-betting sites. There is only fun on csgolounge."


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> You can find some basic info about the teams here. Teams like NDG & ESC though I'd stay away from any big bets because I just don't think there is enough solid info on them. Odds being what they are I'd either go small underdog bet or sit it out entirely.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/csgobetting
> 
> Its always best to do your own research but that forum does have decent info about teams/stats etc most times.
> 
> Also the reason why there are only 2 matches up right now from CSGL:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/csgolounge/discussions/8/558752451551423528/
> 
> "We dont want put 5% vs 95% matches for CPH group stage. Not interesting at all. We know you all wanna "safe bets", but no. Risk = emotions. Thats all what we need. You can earn money on some money-betting sites. There is only fun on csgolounge."


I went with small bet on NGD.. Not looking good for em but makes it more interesting anyway.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I went with small bet on NGD.. Not looking good for em but makes it more interesting anyway.


Looks like CS:GO Lounge screwed up again. People were able to change their bets til the middle of the 2nd map.


----------



## Ukkooh

Should I go yolo on netcode or reliable?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Should I go yolo on netcode or reliable?


Neither teams really practice. I honestly wouldn't touch this match.


----------



## fcman

How do most of you guys get skins? Betting, buying, or playing? I see people with 100% stattrak gear, I assume they must have bought those or traded up.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> How do most of you guys get skins? Betting, buying, or playing? I see people with 10% stattrak gear, I assume they must have bought those or traded up.


Mostly trading, betting and buying.

You can go to csgolounge for bets and trades. If you want to buy go directly to steam market if prices are good.
Otherwise, csgolounge is the best option to get skins.


----------



## zemco999

Built my poopy inventory by trading http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Mostly trading, betting and buying.
> 
> You can go to csgolounge for bets and trades. If you want to buy go directly to steam market if prices are good.
> Otherwise, csgolounge is the best option to get skins.


I would say that /r/globaloffensivetrade is a little better. Less random people that add you and try to scam you.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Built my poopy inventory by trading http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/
> I would say that /r/globaloffensivetrade is a little better. Less random people that add you and try to scam you.


yeah you're right forgot the sub reddit for trades.

Csgolounge is nice tough, utility Wise. But do Watch out for scammers.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Neither teams really practice. I honestly wouldn't touch this match.


Actually Ronin5 seem to have been doing a fair bit of scrimming this week on mirage. Who knows how seriously they took it but its something. But yea this seems it could go either way just from what I know of both teams.

http://play.esea.net/teams/67926?competition=scrim


----------



## w35t

Please oh please oh pleeeeeease beat LGB Property!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Knifed a guy lol


----------



## zemco999

Nice kill^^




My buddy made this yesterday


----------



## Shanenanigans

So I yolo'ed all my nice weapons on Titan. And they lost to LDLC. I think the ranking that lurppis did is going to be messed up after this. Titan hasn't succeeded in quite a while.


----------



## Hitesh12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I would say that /r/globaloffensivetrade is a little better. Less random people that add you and try to scam you.


Don't go to that sub for trade and stuff. They will downvote the s*** out of you.
@fcman if you want help with betting this is the place to go - http://www.reddit.com/r/csgobetting


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> How do most of you guys get skins? Betting, buying, or playing? I see people with 100% stattrak gear, I assume they must have bought those or traded up.


Yeah...I bought pretty much my entire inventory, but I do have 2 skins worth $13 and $26 that I got as drops.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So I yolo'ed all my nice weapons on Titan. And they lost to LDLC. I think the ranking that lurppis did is going to be messed up after this. Titan hasn't succeeded in quite a while.


That sucks. The odds were almost 80% in Titans favor. The return if they won wasn't really worth betting on vs the risk. I only bet on Titan vs LDLC and Dig vs Fnatic today and so far won both. That dig/Fnatic match was really good.


----------



## Hitesh12

Take a look -


http://imgur.com/8GYFQMN


----------



## LDV617




----------



## Jack Mac

Something amusing happened today and I almost got my second five man.


http://imgur.com/MTpeb


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> That sucks. The odds were almost 80% in Titans favor. The return if they won wasn't really worth betting on vs the risk. I only bet on Titan vs LDLC and Dig vs Fnatic today and so far won both. That dig/Fnatic match was really good.


Oh don't get me wrong. I don't actually care for skins anymore.


----------



## waylo88

Seriously just had some guy rage on my friends and I for an ENTIRE game because on Mirage we called it A and B apartments and not apartments and palace. Then last round he TK's all of us.

...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Seriously just had some guy rage on my friends and I for an ENTIRE game because on Mirage we called it A and B apartments and not apartments and palace. Then last round he TK's all of us.
> 
> ...


Mirage has too many names for everything


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Mirage has too many names for everything


It's just funny because he knew exactly what we were talking about, yet he still complained the entire time.

_"Everyone calls it palace, so you should too."_

Okay...


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Seriously just had some guy rage on my friends and I for an ENTIRE game because on Mirage we called it A and B apartments and not apartments and palace. Then last round he TK's all of us.
> 
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It's just funny because he knew exactly what we were talking about, yet he still complained the entire time.
> 
> _"Everyone calls it palace, so you should too."_
> 
> Okay...


That's hilarious. I can imagine how idiotic it is. We call it A and B apts, but when we play together, we usually know who's playing at which site, so we have deductive powers


----------



## zemco999

Tonight I managed to trade up from a single P250 Hive FN to 2 glock blue fissures and an AK jungle in less than 2 minutes


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It's just funny because he knew exactly what we were talking about, yet he still complained the entire time.
> 
> _"Everyone calls it palace, so you should too."_
> 
> Okay...


That's funny, because no one in the competitive community calls it palace....

Everyone who actually plays in Leagues (ESEA) call it A apartments, or B apartments.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

These make my head huuuuuuuurt soooooo baaaaaad.

maaaake it staaaaahp....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> These make my head huuuuuuuurt soooooo baaaaaad.
> 
> maaaake it staaaaahp....


Lol righthand 0 and mirrored render. =/.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> These make my head huuuuuuuurt soooooo baaaaaad.
> 
> maaaake it staaaaahp....


This is how Valve should have pulled an April fools day joke on us.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It's just funny because he knew exactly what we were talking about, yet he still complained the entire time.
> 
> _"Everyone calls it palace, so you should too."_
> 
> Okay...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's funny, because no one in the competitive community calls it palace....
> 
> Everyone who actually plays in Leagues (ESEA) call it A apartments, or B apartments.


I was going to say, never heard the call palace, rather A apartments or B apartments. I could understand the problem if you were in a team that always played together and had specific calls, but not when it's someone you've never played with before. There seem to be quite a few different names for certain locations on maps, obviously some people will use different ones or not even know the name, amazes me how people can get so worked up over it. Again I could understand if you were losing a final in a major LAN, but not a random online game. The trick to CS seems to be to never get frustrated, even if you're playing badly, however hard that is.

@ PsYcHo29388

I saw those on Reddit the other day, my brain still hurts.


----------



## LDV617

@ Psycho

That actually just made my face and brain tingle


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm gonna try to make some for a few other maps, with this guy's permission of course.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm gonna try to make some for a few other maps, with this guy's permission of course.


Some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm gonna try to make some for a few other maps, with this guy's permission of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just want to watch the world burn.
Click to expand...

and burn it shall, mwahahahaha!


----------



## AlDyer

Got a pretty lucky headshot today in CS


----------



## kbros

Does OCN have a csgo steam group? Me and my friend are just getting into comp.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Check the first post


----------



## kbros

ktanks


----------



## AntiTalent

ha, A group of 10 of us who MM regularly together got together to do a 5v5 last night. Coordinating our efforts with Valve's MM system via Teamspeak to ensure we got matched on Dust2.

Was insane - as we all know each other's game, it was like a game of poker. And matters so much more when you know the guy you are fragging.

We're all in the guardian ranks atm, so we're not super-serious or anything, but we know enough not to push defensive smokes and some basic strats. but we KNOW that they KNOW that we KNOW, arrrghh my mind!


----------



## Aventadoor

10 wins in a row, around 14 wins total & 2 loss, still DMG...
#Stuckinmyrank?


----------



## Ukkooh

Decided to try out cl_righthand 0 today and got 2 aces in the same match. I'm still not sure if this is a coincidence or not.


----------



## w35t

If Titan doesn't beat Na'Vi today I'm never betting again.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> If Titan doesn't beat Na'Vi today I'm never betting again.


Titan is 12-2 on Nuke. Navi is 0-5 on Nuke.


----------



## Aventadoor

Just got Legendary Eagle!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Oh god. Just played on the mirrored dust2 with cl_righthand 0. My brain hurts and everything feels like it's the wrong way around now.


----------



## Dveight

Been so off my game lately. It seems if i do good the first game i play i just need to get off, guess it comes down to letting ppl get too me wile i play but i can not stand wen a team of smurfs talk **** the whole time we play a match or a team with a hacker, come on 40 hr on an account no ranke an you go 40 an 6 vs all mg1 an mg2s. An you have 2 badges an a nova one who all go neg. Somethings up. I almost want to get a new account to play on but id feel bad. bc lower rank ppl trying to rank up. An your a mg or higher they have no chance an its almost unfair to them. But it is nice to tie game with a hacker or to even be called a hacker by a hacker just bc my crosshair placement is better. rewatched the game an he was looking at the ground an head shoting us pretty bad. Then getting put up aginst some want a bee nip clan called pip or pyjamas in pyjamas, the worst csgo team ever they tall trash the whole game from the start. one guy did all the work. the rest all went neg. how can you talk trash wen you are neg on the winning side. or wen ur awp an a ak vs a usp an the usp wins thats pretty bad. I kinda though that csgo had mature ppl playing it but i find more an more ppl who are just dicks to ppl. All you can do is report them but *** that never helps. ppl like that need ip bans so they can never play again. then steam need to see the reason they get ban an ip ban them as well. if you want to be a dbag go play xbox live. So idk but i think im gonna just play aram3 for a wile but who knows. One thing i got to say for any of you who do cheat or smurf dont be dicks to lower rank ppl bc you beat them.id rather help ppl so later on you will have better ppl to play aginst rather than ppl just giving up an not playing the game any more


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> Been so off my game lately. It seems if i do good the first game i play i just need to get off, guess it comes down to letting ppl get too me wile i play but i can not stand wen a team of smurfs talk **** the whole time we play a match or a team with a hacker, come on 40 hr on an account no ranke an you go 40 an 6 vs all mg1 an mg2s. An you have 2 badges an a nova one who all go neg. Somethings up. I almost want to get a new account to play on but id feel bad. bc lower rank ppl trying to rank up. An your a mg or higher they have no chance an its almost unfair to them. But it is nice to tie game with a hacker or to even be called a hacker by a hacker just bc my crosshair placement is better. rewatched the game an he was looking at the ground an head shoting us pretty bad. Then getting put up aginst some want a bee nip clan called pip or pyjamas in pyjamas, the worst csgo team ever they tall trash the whole game from the start. one guy did all the work. the rest all went neg. how can you talk trash wen you are neg on the winning side. or wen ur awp an a ak vs a usp an the usp wins thats pretty bad. I kinda though that csgo had mature ppl playing it but i find more an more ppl who are just dicks to ppl. All you can do is report them but *** that never helps. ppl like that need ip bans so they can never play again. then steam need to see the reason they get ban an ip ban them as well. if you want to be a dbag go play xbox live. So idk but i think im gonna just play aram3 for a wile but who knows. One thing i got to say for any of you who do cheat or smurf dont be dicks to lower rank ppl bc you beat them.id rather help ppl so later on you will have better ppl to play aginst rather than ppl just giving up an not playing the game any more


----------



## w35t

Probably best to avoid betting on the CM vs. DIG match..


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive been trying to learn to play with higher sens, like 400 dpi @ 2 in-game, but I just cant do it...
I notice alot of pro's, like the top teams, use around 2.5-4, which is like less then 45cm for a 360


----------



## Hitesh12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> *Ive been trying to learn to play with higher sens, like 400 dpi @ 2 in-game,* but I just cant do it...
> I notice alot of pro's, like the top teams, use around 2.5-4, which is like less then 45cm for a 360


You call that high ?
I thought mine was average at 800dpi @ 1.8 in game

btw what's your grip style ?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive been trying to learn to play with higher sens, like 400 dpi @ 2 in-game, but I just cant do it...
> I notice alot of pro's, like the top teams, use around 2.5-4, which is like less then 45cm for a 360


Wow, I've finally gotten used to my lower settings of 3 in game and 1000 dpi. I play at 2560x1440 though. Going to start gradually taking the in game sens down.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive been trying to learn to play with higher sens, like 400 dpi @ 2 in-game, but I just cant do it...
> I notice alot of pro's, like the top teams, use around 2.5-4, which is like less then 45cm for a 360


What is your usual sensitivity then if that is higher to you? I think I'm in the bottom 10% of sensitivities as I use [email protected]


----------



## Aventadoor

I use 400 dpi @ 1.7 in-game.
My gripstyle is palmish, Mionix Avior 700.

The difference between 1.7 and 2 is huuge.
2.25 for 45cm/360

I try to increase duo to the fact that I lift the mice up alot, because I literally have too, and I cant do 180s in a consistent enough manner


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive been trying to learn to play with higher sens, like 400 dpi @ 2 in-game, but I just cant do it...
> I notice alot of pro's, like the top teams, use around 2.5-4, which is like less then 45cm for a 360


Just play with what you're comfortable with and keep it that way, it's what I do and for the most part it seems to work.

Personally, I wouldn't use crosshair/viewmodel/sensitivity settings that some professional players use because that's not what makes them professional players.


----------



## Aventadoor

That is true, and I do play with my personal settings.
I just wonder if it might be something too it, considering the the guys who are regarded the best CSGO players atm use "similar" sensitivity


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> That is true, and I do play with my personal settings.
> I just wonder if it might be something too it, considering the the guys who are regarded the best CSGO players atm use "similar" sensitivity


2 @ 450 (2.25 @ 400) is a very nice sens for Counterstrike and if someone was wanting a sens that would be my recommendation. Allows you to just about do a 180 (big Mousemat) and still be nice a low sens for aiming.

Other things to consider are if your awping a lower sens might help you and also what zoom sens do you use.

But hey Forest makes it work at 3.6 while delpan is at 1.1.


----------



## Mwarren

I use 1.8 sensitivity at 1000dpi with a $10 Logitech M100. Nver had a problem with aiming, it's the perfect palm grim wrist aiming sensitivity for me. Anything much slower and you have to look with your arm and it becomes harder to pull off flick shots in my opinion.

One of the best aimers in CSS used a very high sensitivity, he was a Swedish player that played on CoL (forgot his name) but I think it was zet.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Probably best to avoid betting on the CM vs. DIG match..


I put a small bet in on CM just because why not. It's all cheap, crappy skins so I'm not going to be too angry if I lose them.


----------



## Hitesh12

Any claw player with a lesser dpi than [email protected] ? I'm having trouble going lower


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitesh12*
> 
> Any claw player with a lesser dpi than [email protected] ? I'm having trouble going lower


I claw grip and play with 2000 DPI at 1.6 sensitivity. I have tried playing with a lower sensitivity but I just cant do it. That said, I have come down considerably from 3600 DPI.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Probably best to avoid betting on the CM vs. DIG match..


Why's that?

It's a Best Of 3. Should be putting everything on Dig.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitesh12*
> 
> Any claw player with a lesser dpi than [email protected] ? I'm having trouble going lower


I guess im a claw player [email protected] Dont know if im claw but id say i rest my fingers not my palm on my deathadder, whatever that makes me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Why's that?
> 
> It's a Best Of 3. Should be putting everything on Dig.


Dig way to good to lose 2 games to mystik, as dmaster said ez bet.


----------



## Hitesh12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I guess im a claw player [email protected] Dont know if im claw but id say i rest my fingers not my palm on my deathadder, whatever that makes me.


Which one would you choose ?
http://www.razerzone.com/mouseguide/ergonomic/advantage

I have a claw grip but instead of touching the back of hand, the middle portion comes in contact
pic - http://i.imgur.com/QPpA4bK.png


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Why's that?
> 
> It's a Best Of 3. Should be putting everything on Dig.


Well I ended up going medium bet on Dig, literally at the last second. I just get nervous with CM, they're a wild card I just don't know they are gonna play. Dignitas on the other hand has played awesome, so I went for it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Well I ended up going medium bet on Dig, literally at the last second. I just get nervous with CM, they're a wild card I just don't know they are gonna play. Dignitas on the other hand has played awesome, so I went for it.


They're only a wild card because they won ESWC, and the fact that they have KennyS. There's a lot of KennyS fanboys









Don't get me wrong, KennyS is a sick player, but CM depends too much on KennyS.

In a BO3, CM really doesn't stand much of a chance against a top team like Dignitas.

EDIT:

Also these maps favor Dignitas. Inferno is the only map I would say CM has a good chance at.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitesh12*
> 
> Which one would you choose ?
> http://www.razerzone.com/mouseguide/ergonomic/advantage
> 
> I have a claw grip but instead of touching the back of hand, the middle portion comes in contact
> pic - http://i.imgur.com/QPpA4bK.png


I wouldn't get any of them personally. As someone that has used an MX518 and a cheap Intelli 3.0 and now a $10 mouse the best mouse to use is the one you are used to.

I'd look into the MS optical on fleebay though. You can find one for $20 with free shipping brand new and they have perfect sensors and very nice ergonomics.

I've read that the MS Optical's are good for palming or claw.


----------



## Pwnography

I have none of those my hand is almost 100% in contact with my mouse with the back of the palm trailing on the mousemat (see pics)




I also pivot from my elbow which rests on a armrest about level (just below) desk height.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitesh12*
> 
> Any claw player with a lesser dpi than [email protected] ? I'm having trouble going lower


I'm doing 0.8 @ 800DPI. It's way too low for my mousepad, but it feels really unnatural for me much higher. Especially considering I used to do 0.420 @ 1200DPI once.


----------



## Mwarren

Anyone here know the best way to find a team? Within the last 10 matches I've literally been top fragging with a KD:R ratio around 3 and I end up with grievers on my team, foreigners, or people that just don't play well.

I'd like to find a team of players that are serious and want to play with a goal of reaching the highest level of play eventually but I don't know where to go.

Back when I was playing CSS IRC was the way to go but IRC is pretty much dead now.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Anyone here know the best way to find a team? Within the last 10 matches I've literally been top fragging with a KD:R ratio around 3 and I end up with grievers on my team, foreigners, or people that just don't play well.
> 
> I'd like to find a team of players that are serious and want to play with a goal of reaching the highest level of play eventually but I don't know where to go.
> 
> Back when I was playing CSS IRC was the way to go but IRC is pretty much dead now.


Location?

if eu CADRED or ESL recruitment.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Anyone here know the best way to find a team? Within the last 10 matches I've literally been top fragging with a KD:R ratio around 3 and I end up with grievers on my team, foreigners, or people that just don't play well.
> 
> I'd like to find a team of players that are serious and want to play with a goal of reaching the highest level of play eventually but I don't know where to go.
> 
> Back when I was playing CSS IRC was the way to go but IRC is pretty much dead now.


I'm interested in the same as well. I'm currently MG2 and in the states. I'm always looking for people to add to my friends list that are good players, communicators, and teammates.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I'm interested in the same as well. I'm currently MG2 and in the states. I'm always looking for people to add to my friends list that are good players, communicators, and teammates.


Sounds good, I'd be more than willing to play with you.

Feel free to add me, Steam username is currently "Sovern - Looking For Team".

I'm located on the North East.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Sounds good, I'd be more than willing to play with you.
> 
> Feel free to add me, Steam username is currently "Sovern - Looking For Team".
> 
> I'm located on the North East.


Friend invite sent


----------



## waylo88

So, is there any reason not to bet on Manajuma in their match against Armata? I've seen a few people on Reddit say MJ could throw just for skins, is that really a thing these teams do? Also seen people mention that MJ doesn't care about CEVO.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So, is there any reason not to bet on Manajuma in their match against Armata? I've seen a few people on Reddit say MJ could throw just for skins, is that really a thing these teams do? Also seen people mention that MJ doesn't care about CEVO.


With the low value return. There's no reason to even bet on a match like this.


----------



## w35t

I guess with the odds on the LGB vs. Wizards and NiP vs. CM matches there's no reason to bet either. Except maybe to clean inventory of cheap skins on the underdog in hopes of a big upset.


----------



## waylo88

I wound up betting on MJ last night and made like a dollar.

Probably going to take those crappy skins and put them on CM and Wizards on the off chance one of them can pull off an upset.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

http://goaggro.com/crateSimulator.php

This is pretty cool.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://goaggro.com/crateSimulator.php
> 
> This is pretty cool.


I land 1 square off an awp asimov, what an accurate simulator it is.


----------



## DizzlePro

new update

5min timer on warm-up is pretty good
Quote:


> Valve posted:
> [UI]
> - The options menu now has a setting for specifying which command will enable the mouse on the scoreboard. The option has a few presets but any command may be set using the convar cl_scoreboard_mouse_enable_binding directly (e.g. 'cl_scoreboard_mouse_enable_binding +jump').
> - Fixed uninitialized scorecard for competitive matches being visible.
> - Improved lobby performance.
> - Added saving of inventory sort and filter dropdowns.
> - Fixed chat window scroll bars getting stuck at the top/bottom.
> - Fixed scoreboard mouse input when watching gotv.
> 
> [SDK/MAPPING]
> - Added a new trigger (trigger_bomb_reset) that teleports dropped bombs back to a valid in-play position. This is intended to be used in player-inaccessible areas where a dropped bomb cannot be retrieved.
> - Bots no longer see through tools/toolsblock_los func_brushes (npc line-of-sight blockers).
> - Bot maximum vision distance can be set per-map by "Bot max vision distance" in info_map_parameters. Default is unlimited.
> - Prop doors (prop_door_rotating) that are in the process of opening or closing can be checked to see if they are "Locked" and if so, ignore player +use.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Mirage
> -- Enabled collision on arch corners (Thanks NBK!)
> -- Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck
> 
> -Vertigo
> -- Added bomb teleport trigger to prevent bomb falling out of playable area
> -- Closed off dumpster in chokepoint near bombsite B
> -- Improved signage
> -- Fixed players being able to climb down elevator shaft
> 
> [MISC]
> *- In Official Competitive matchmaking, the initial warmup timer will now start at 5min and reduce to 30s when the last player connects.
> - In Official Competitive matchmaking, if any player has not connected by the end of warmup, they will receive an abandon and the match will be aborted.*
> - Fixed vote accounting in cases when players disconnect while the vote is in progress.
> - Fixed a bug related to purchasing armor.
> - Fixed smoke grenades popping again when thrown into more than one molotov fire in a row.
> - Smoke volumes are now more consistently shaped with the particles more evenly distributed. The overall shape is now round and no longer square.
> - Increased minimum distance from the center of a smoke grenade volume in which a player's view will be completely obscured by smoked.
> - Fixed some "micro hitches" related to picking up weapons with custom finishes and new players joining a game.
> - Fixed several potential crashes.
> - Fixed some Coach bugs
> -- Fixed radar and overview maps for coaches not behaving like players.
> -- Fixed scoreboard item status for coaches not behaving like players.
> - Added support for concommand spec_player_by_name for in-game spectators.
> - Improved Official Competitive matchmaking scheduler to support more than 65,535 users playing competitive matches concurrently.
> - Default USP, M4A1-S, and CZ-75 Auto weapons that are on the ground will show the correct names in "swap for" message.
> - Decoy grenades now work properly for the USP-S, M4A1-S, and CZ75 Auto.
> - Steam accounts that have never played CS:GO can now purchase and receive CS:GO inventory items via Steam Trading.


----------



## Fusion Racing

I found it amusing that people are complaining that warmup switches to 30 sec once everyone connects. If you need a bathroom break, perhaps do it before searching for a game?


----------



## waylo88

Bet semi-big (at least by my inventory) on Manajuma. They've been playing really well so I'm hoping they take this one.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Bet semi-big (at least by my inventory) on Manajuma. They've been playing really well so I'm hoping they take this one.


I feel bad for you.









This match isn't looking very good for those who bet on Mediocre Reliable.


----------



## waylo88

So, MJ is now playing with an AFK...


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I feel bad for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This match isn't looking very good for those who bet on Mediocre Reliable.


Damn, I knew I should have bet on reliable


----------



## waylo88

Well, my inventory is now screwed off that mess of a game.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> new update
> 
> 5min timer on warm-up is pretty good


The bomb gets reset to a playable area? Hm, I don't really like that. Not only is it hilarious when a T drops the bomb in say, the water on Seaside, but it's also the T's responsibility to protect the bomb, from the CT's and the environment. I don't think it should magically be replaced into a playable area.

The thing I don't like about the 5 min timer is that, you might be warming up for 5 min before the last douchey player decides to join!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I feel bad for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This match isn't looking very good for those who bet on Mediocre Reliable.


I bet on reliable on this one =)

Too bad I only bet enough to get a $14 return =(

I could have had a $80 return, but, it's better to bet slow and smart. No more yolo for me, in fact, I promise to not even use the term anymore.


----------



## waylo88

Alright dmasteR, I need your insight for todays games. I gotta try and recoup some of my losses. Any tips for any of them?


----------



## LDV617

Waylo88...

"Pay me for a favor, rap game Joe Frazier, Burberry pager, swung suburban off a cliff RAFF RIFF, rap game Stromile Swift"
-Codeine Bryant aka JODYHiGHROLLER aka RIFF RAFF

Best avi


----------



## w35t

I'm making a medium bet on CM for their first match against Wizards. I think they should be able to take it without much problem.

If the odds stay below 30% for Wizards on their match vs. NaVi, I'm probably gonna make a small bet on Wizards. Wizards can pull off great matches, NaVi is better, but they hate Nuke. Worth a small bet in their favor if odds are good.

I'm gonna base my possible third bet on those matches.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Alright dmasteR, I need your insight for todays games. I gotta try and recoup some of my losses. Any tips for any of them?


Wouldn't bet on any matches today. None of these matches are worth the risk.

Forgot to post the Patch Notes, but here they are :]

Quote:


> *UI*
> The options menu now has a setting for specifying which command will enable the mouse on the scoreboard. The option has a few presets but any command may be set using the convar cl_scoreboard_mouse_enable_binding directly (e.g. 'cl_scoreboard_mouse_enable_binding +jump').
> Fixed uninitialized scorecard for competitive matches being visible.
> Improved lobby performance.
> Added saving of inventory sort and filter dropdowns.
> Fixed chat window scroll bars getting stuck at the top/bottom.
> Fixed scoreboard mouse input when watching gotv.
> 
> *SDK/MAPPING*
> Added a new trigger (trigger_bomb_reset) that teleports dropped bombs back to a valid in-play position. This is intended to be used in player-inaccessible areas where a dropped bomb cannot be retrieved.
> Bots no longer see through tools/toolsblock_los func_brushes (npc line-of-sight blockers).
> Bot maximum vision distance can be set per-map by "Bot max vision distance" in info_map_parameters. Default is unlimited.
> Prop doors (prop_door_rotating) that are in the process of opening or closing can be checked to see if they are "Locked" and if so, ignore player +use.
> 
> *MAPS*
> Mirage
> Enabled collision on arch corners (Thanks NBK!)
> Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck
> Vertigo
> Added bomb teleport trigger to prevent bomb falling out of playable area
> Closed off dumpster in chokepoint near bombsite B
> Improved signage
> Fixed players being able to climb down elevator shaft
> 
> *MISC*
> In Official Competitive matchmaking, the initial warmup timer will now start at 5min and reduce to 30s when the last player connects.
> In Official Competitive matchmaking, if any player has not connected by the end of warmup, they will receive an abandon and the match will be aborted.
> Fixed vote accounting in cases when players disconnect while the vote is in progress.
> Fixed a bug related to purchasing armor.
> Fixed smoke grenades popping again when thrown into more than one molotov fire in a row.
> Smoke volumes are now more consistently shaped with the particles more evenly distributed. The overall shape is now round and no longer square.
> Increased minimum distance from the center of a smoke grenade volume in which a player's view will be completely obscured by smoked.
> Fixed some "micro hitches" related to picking up weapons with custom finishes and new players joining a game.
> Fixed several potential crashes.
> Fixed some Coach bugs
> Fixed radar and overview maps for coaches not behaving like players.
> Fixed scoreboard item status for coaches not behaving like players.
> Added support for concommand spec_player_by_name for in-game spectators.
> Improved Official Competitive matchmaking scheduler to support more than 65,535 users playing competitive matches concurrently.
> Default USP, M4A1-S, and CZ-75 Auto weapons that are on the ground will show the correct names in "swap for" message.
> Decoy grenades now work properly for the USP-S, M4A1-S, and CZ75 Auto.
> Steam accounts that have never played CS:GO can now purchase and receive CS:GO inventory items via Steam Trading.


Expect new skins and also a new Operation next week.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

What...Phoenix isn't even over yet, it still has a month to go :/


----------



## zucciniknife

Will Valve ever put MM servers to 128 tick?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Will Valve ever put MM servers to 128 tick?


They will when most gamers have good enough hardware to run cs:go with a stable 128 fps.


----------



## Jack Mac

IMO, they should have an option to queue with either 64 or 128 tickrate and let you know what's required for both of them.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Alright dmasteR, I need your insight for todays games. I gotta try and recoup some of my losses. Any tips for any of them?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't bet on any matches today. None of these matches are worth the risk.
Click to expand...

risk only if you bet on favourite, odds were great for wizards and look what happened they lost 1 and won the next 2.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> IMO, they should have an option to queue with either 64 or 128 tickrate and let you know what's required for both of them.


The only issue I see with this, is that it starts segmenting the MM community. My que times are already in the 10+min mark. If Valve implemented a system to que for either 128 or 64, my que times would be even higher.

For lower rank players, que times are very low, but for Global Elite, we wait for what seems like eternity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What...Phoenix isn't even over yet, it still has a month to go :/


Do you know when Phoenix ends?

I was under the impression Valve would be implementing new skins because of this:
Quote:


> cs:go ‏@csgo_dev Apr 23
> CS:GO Mappers: We're playtesting your submissions for the next operation, and we'll try to make our decision soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What...Phoenix isn't even over yet, it still has a month to go :/
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when Phoenix ends?
> 
> I was under the impression Valve would be implementing new skins because of this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> cs:go ‏@csgo_dev Apr 23
> CS:GO Mappers: We're playtesting your submissions for the next operation, and we'll try to make our decision soon. Stay tuned!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

June 4th is when it should end, but like the last two operations, it'll probably get extended.


----------



## fcman

Any predictions on the coL vs NCG game? I'm really stumped on this one, may drop a few skins on coL


----------



## waylo88

If you didn't catch it, watch the Hiko clutch from their game tonight against NetCode. They still lost the game, but man, that was insane. Looked like they could mount the comeback for a little while.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> If you didn't catch it, watch the Hiko clutch from their game tonight against NetCode. They still lost the game, but man, that was insane. Looked like they could mount the comeback for a little while.


Anger and n0thing may not be on this team for much longer.


----------



## MCarlo

Any ideas for betting on mystik vs LGB?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> Any ideas for betting on mystik vs LGB?


Protip: Bet on the team that is going to win in your opinion. Works on every match.
I'll put my skins on mystik.


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Protip: Bet on the team that is going to win in your opinion. Works on every match.
> I'll put my skins on mystik.


My skins are on mystic too now,but i have some kind of bad feeling.They are in pretty bad shape right now..


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anger and n0thing may not be on this team for much longer.


Speculation or do you know anything more about it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Speculation or do you know anything more about it?












We'll just keep it at that. Could be speculation, could be not.

de_tuscan will be released on Sunday. Anyone as excited as I am about Tuscan finally getting released?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just keep it at that. Could be speculation, could be not.
> 
> de_tuscan will be released on Sunday. Anyone as excited as I am about Tuscan finally getting released?


Me too!


----------



## w35t

I might just have to sit the Mystik vs LGB match out. I feel I could bet pretty safely on LGB but Mystik could could pull it off depending on the map. That's why I like betting on the ESEA matches so much better.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just keep it at that. Could be speculation, could be not.
> 
> de_tuscan will be released on Sunday. Anyone as excited as I am about Tuscan finally getting released?


Not really, been playing toscan for a while. Is it going to be an interpretation like season or a carbon copy like d2?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just keep it at that. Could be speculation, could be not.
> 
> de_tuscan will be released on Sunday. Anyone as excited as I am about Tuscan finally getting released?


Nice! Was my favorite map in Source. Would love to see tuscan and season in next operation. Also de_russka and de_cpl_fire was pretty funny maps. Miss all the fun maps on CS:Source.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> de_tuscan will be released on Sunday. Anyone as excited as I am about Tuscan finally getting released?


Interested to give it a try and see how it plays, as Pwnography said, Toscan has been a decent map to fill in for it for the time being. Hopefully it'll end up in the next operation, there are a bunch of other good community maps that need to be in there too.


----------



## Ukkooh

Natus Vincere vs. mousesports has so far been the most fun to watch cs:go match for me. Mainly due to the pauses.









"skins are ruining the competitive scene" -GuardiaN


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just keep it at that. Could be speculation, could be not.
> 
> de_tuscan will be released on Sunday. Anyone as excited as I am about Tuscan finally getting released?


According to Spangler that was the earliest it would be released. The way he talks now it most likely won't be Sunday because its still being optimized.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/23yejs/tuscan_coming_on_sunday


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Natus Vincere vs. mousesports has so far been the most fun to watch cs:go match for me. Mainly due to the pauses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "skins are ruining the competitive scene" -GuardiaN


That Scout on GuardiaN. What a great shot.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> That Scout on GuardiaN. What a great shot.


good shot but the guy is acting like a giant crybaby.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> good shot but the guy is acting like a giant crybaby.


I can get the frustration, because every time it goes to a pause they stop, then the second they start playing it happens again. I wouldn't say he's being a crybaby because he's right, why should he even bother playing?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> good shot but the guy is acting like a giant crybaby.


Hardly, can you imagine what would happen if someone ran onto the pitch during a NFL game and dragged someone off the pitch? These guys commit hundreds of hours a week to a SPORT and a match they should of won they will lose and there is nothing he can do about it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I can get the frustration, because every time it goes to a pause they stop, then the second they start playing it happens again. I wouldn't say he's being a crybaby because he's right, why should he even bother playing?


You can be right without raging and crying in all chat. And complaining about CS:GO Lounge when the tournament is sponsored by a real money betting site is kind of hilarious too. I'm not saying I wouldn't be frustrated too. Just seems like a bad way of handling it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> You can be right without raging and crying in all chat. And complaining about CS:GO Lounge when the tournament is sponsored by a real money betting site is kind of hilarious too.


He's rightly frustrated though, if you're someone that puts huge amounts of time into something, then to not be able to play through no fault of your own is just stupid and you have every right to express your emotions.


----------



## waylo88

First he says it's the weather. They take a LONG pause for that and he comes back. His internet takes a crap again and now all of a sudden it's him getting DDOS'd. Yup.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Interested to give it a try and see how it plays, as Pwnography said, Toscan has been a decent map to fill in for it for the time being. Hopefully it'll end up in the next operation, there are a bunch of other good community maps that need to be in there too.


What maps would you say are good?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> According to Spangler that was the earliest it would be released. The way he talks now it most likely won't be Sunday because its still being optimized.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/23yejs/tuscan_coming_on_sunday


Sigh.... The good ole excuses from Brute again....


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What maps would you say are good?


Bagra, Coldwater, Castle and de_crown have all been good fun to play from my experience. The updated version of Compound is decent enough for some casual play. de_mill_ce is a fun map too, layout/map is an update to de_cpl_mill so people will know it. Haven't tried the update to de_storm yet, but it looks interesting. There was also a promising remake of Prodigy on the workshop for a while, but then it disappeared a few weeks back. Maybe could suggest Investment, looks fantastic, not all that balanced or easy to play on though. Might be worth putting de_season in, mainly because it's used elsewhere already. Tuscan too, if it ever gets released









Should be some fun ones for an operation, don't necessarily need to be the _best_ maps for competitive play, but still be balanced well enough and fun along with looking good.


----------



## waylo88

So happy I didn't bet on any of the games played today. Tons of people raging on the betting reddit about the complete incompetence of CSGOL.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So happy I didn't bet on any of the games played today. Tons of people raging on the betting reddit about the complete incompetence of CSGOL.


From what I've read they made a real mess of everything. Either needed to just refund all of the bets or leave all of them, changing rules around here and there isn't a great idea.

Last game was a good one, some silly mistakes, but some really nice rounds to make up for it.


----------



## DizzlePro

the CSGOL steam group has also been disabled


----------



## PolyMorphist

After buying a new Cherry Brown keyboard, previously owning a red and after testing the blue and green, I can see why the reds are so hyped up for gaming. Playing a comp. match with Browns for the first time I was constantly making movement errors because of the increased pressure required for a key stroke. And that 'tactile bump' also seems to get in the way of fast double taps in games that require it. It's infinitely better for typing though - less mistakes when typing and subsequently higher WPM (20% increase).


----------



## Mwarren

Weird. I never even had problems using membrane keyboards and I'm currently using a $10 Logitech keyboard but see no point in upgrading it.

CS is all about mouse accuracy for the most part besides the use of WASD. Now for a game like SC2 I could see a mechanical being useful.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> After buying a new Cherry Brown keyboard, previously owning a red and after testing the blue and green, I can see why the reds are so hyped up for gaming. Playing a comp. match with Browns for the first time I was constantly making movement errors because of the increased pressure required for a key stroke. And that 'tactile bump' also seems to get in the way of fast double taps in games that require it. It's infinitely better for typing though - less mistakes when typing and subsequently higher WPM (20% increase).


I have no problems playing on my IBM Model M, which requires more force to actuate than a MX brown keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Weird. I never even had problems using membrane keyboards and I'm currently using a $10 Logitech keyboard but see no point in upgrading it.
> 
> CS is all about mouse accuracy for the most part besides the use of WASD. Now for a game like SC2 I could see a mechanical being useful.


Yeah, but mechanicals are more comfortable and awesome for typing, depending on the switch you get.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I have no problems playing on my IBM Model M, which requires more force to actuate than a MX brown keyboard.


It's because I've been using reds and membranes my entire life, I wasn't used to the pressure increase.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> It's because I've been using reds and membranes my entire life, I wasn't used to the pressure increase.


I only used membranes until I bought this Model M and didn't have a problem with the transition, but I could see how you could be having issues. I need firm keyboards now, or I'll make lots of typos, and I HATE small spacebars after using this behemoth of a spacebar on my Model M.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> After buying a new Cherry Brown keyboard, previously owning a red and after testing the blue and green, I can see why the reds are so hyped up for gaming. Playing a comp. match with Browns for the first time I was constantly making movement errors because of the increased pressure required for a key stroke. And that 'tactile bump' also seems to get in the way of fast double taps in games that require it. It's infinitely better for typing though - less mistakes when typing and subsequently higher WPM (20% increase).


Once you get used to it it shouldn't be a problem. I game on blues and don't have an issue even in games like UT. It's more comfortable in games in which you hold keys down too, you can just hold it at the actuation point rather than having to press the key all the way down with a lot of force.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> After buying a new Cherry Brown keyboard, previously owning a red and after testing the blue and green, I can see why the reds are so hyped up for gaming. Playing a comp. match with Browns for the first time I was constantly making movement errors because of the increased pressure required for a key stroke. And that 'tactile bump' also seems to get in the way of fast double taps in games that require it. It's infinitely better for typing though - less mistakes when typing and subsequently higher WPM (20% increase).


It's unfortunate, the best keyboards for typing are awful for gaming. Playing CS:GO on an IBM model M isn't exactly the easiest... but I don't really like anything else nearly as much.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> It's unfortunate, the best keyboards for typing are awful for gaming. Playing CS:GO on an IBM model M isn't exactly the easiest... but I don't really like anything else nearly as much.


I have no issues with my model m on any game really.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I have no issues with my model m on any game really.


I guess it has a lot to do with the way people type. I'm a very light typer - I never fully press down each key. Instead, I lightly tap each key barely activating it. That's probably why I'm having so much trouble my new Brown


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I guess it has a lot to do with the way people type. I'm a very light typer; I never fully press down each key. Instead I lightly tap each key barely activating the key. That's probably why I'm having so much trouble with the switch


Yeah that makes sense. I love to bottom out, which the model m is great at.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I have no issues with my model m on any game really.


I just always found it hard to stutter step with really heavy keys. Plus, you can't easily hover over the actuation point like you can on MX clicky switches. 2 key rollover is annoying, as well.

I just wish that unicomp didn't charge $60 to ship to Canada, since I want a smaller model M, as well.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I just always found it hard to stutter step with really heavy keys. Plus, you can't easily hover over the actuation point like you can on MX clicky switches. 2 key rollover is annoying, as well.
> 
> I just wish that unicomp didn't charge $60 to ship to Canada, since I want a smaller model M, as well.


Yeah, the size can be a bit of an issue if you have a small desk and stutter stepping takes practice to do on these keyboards for sure. 2KRO isn't a big deal to me because it's 2 keys and 3(?) modifiers that can be pressed simultaneously.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So uhh, what would be the easiest way as a DMG to tell a Silver II that you don't really want to play with them?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And before you ask, I don't wanna play because I believe it wouldn't be very enjoyable for him to play because of the rank gap and how matchmaking handles that.


----------



## jayfkay

what do u guys think about the Fnatic sticker on a Black Laminate?? I think the tones and saturation really fit well, strangely Ive never seen anyone do it.

Btw, you guys got any other tasteful skin sticker combinations?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So uhh, what would be the easiest way as a DMG to tell a Silver II that you don't really want to play with them?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And before you ask, I don't wanna play because I believe it wouldn't be very enjoyable for him to play because of the rank gap and how matchmaking handles that.


"I don't want to play with you because I believe it wouldn't be very enjoyable to play because of the rank gap and how matchmaking handles that"


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> what do u guys think about the Fnatic sticker on a Black Laminate?? I think the tones and saturation really fit well, *strangely Ive never seen anyone do it.*
> 
> Btw, you guys got any other tasteful skin sticker combinations?


surprise surprise



My AK has looked like this for awhile now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So uhh, what would be the easiest way as a DMG to tell a Silver II that you don't really want to play with them?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And before you ask, I don't wanna play because I believe it wouldn't be very enjoyable for him to play because of the rank gap and how matchmaking handles that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't want to play with you because I believe it wouldn't be very enjoyable to play because of the rank gap and how matchmaking handles that"
Click to expand...

Yeah...guess I shouldn't have answered my own question.


----------



## waylo88

Literally told a friend of ours that same thing today. We're all DMG's while he is four stars (we boosted him, he should really be like one star at best). He's really...not good at the game. We queued with him today and he went 1-18. Just kinda told him that he needs to get better before queuing with us, and in order to do that he needs to learn the game against people of his skill level.

Otherwise it winds up not being fun for everyone involved. He cant get kills at all and gets frustrated, and we get frustrated because it's like playing a 4v5.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Literally told a friend of ours that same thing today. We're all DMG's while he is four stars (we boosted him, he should really be like one star at best). He's really...not good at the game. We queued with him today and he went 1-18. Just kinda told him that he needs to get better before queuing with us, and in order to do that he needs to learn the game against people of his skill level.
> 
> Otherwise it winds up not being fun for everyone involved. He cant get kills at all and gets frustrated, and we get frustrated because it's like playing a 4v5.


I personally find it easy to carry 4 High with 1 low rank as you with generally be qued with people slightly below or even and lots of games someone is useless even in a team of 5 equally skilled, for some advice just use him to enter sites etc. You do learn a lot more playing with better people. The impossibility is when you play 1 high (GE/SMFC) with 4 low (AK) as you get qued vs 5 eagle which isnt ever winnable.


----------



## waylo88

Our friend doesn't learn though, which is the problem. I mean, when I say he's not good, he's really, really, really not good. He's played probably 100 or so games with us and still doesn't even have a basic grasp of game sense, doesn't know any calls whatsoever, and is totally lost on every map. It's like he turns off the ability to absorb any new information when he plays.

Another problem is it queues us against lower ranked people, which usually results in a lot more cheaters honestly. When all of us DMG's queue together, very rarely is there someone who is questionable. As soon as we queue with him, we get put against people that are lower ranks and they'll be blatant as hell.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Our friend doesn't learn though, which is the problem. I mean, when I say he's not good, he's really, really, really not good. He's played probably 100 or so games with us and still doesn't even have a basic grasp of game sense, doesn't know any calls whatsoever, and is totally lost on every map. It's like he turns off the ability to absorb any new information when he plays.
> 
> Another problem is it queues us against lower ranked people, which usually results in a lot more cheaters honestly. When all of us DMG's queue together, very rarely is there someone who is questionable. As soon as we queue with him, we get put against people that are lower ranks and they'll be blatant as hell.


Question is, does he want to learn?

If not, you'll just have to face up to it and explain that playing with him isn't going to work. If he wants to get better, and will take it seriously it's probably worth trying to help him. It's not worth ruining your own games for the sake of one person, even if they're a friend.


----------



## waylo88

Sure doesn't seem like he wants to learn. Myself and two others have been playing CS for more than ten years. We try to constantly give him tips and show him things (names of spots, angles to play, spray patterns, etc...), but none of it ever sticks. Like I mentioned, he still doesn't know basic calls on maps despite playing tons of games with us and us telling him over and over whats what.

We've played quite a few FPS games with him, CS was the first. We then tried playing COD with him thinking that maybe CS just wasn't his style. He sucks at COD too. Then we tried BF4 and he sucks at that as well. He just complains in every FPS about the game sucking or it not being fun. Today I just told him sometimes when it comes to FPS, people have it or they don't and that no matter how many times you play you're just not going to get it.


----------



## mrsmiles

how do people edit demos?


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Sure doesn't seem like he wants to learn. Myself and two others have been playing CS for more than ten years. We try to constantly give him tips and show him things (names of spots, angles to play, spray patterns, etc...), but none of it ever sticks. Like I mentioned, he still doesn't know basic calls on maps despite playing tons of games with us and us telling him over and over whats what.
> 
> We've played quite a few FPS games with him, CS was the first. We then tried playing COD with him thinking that maybe CS just wasn't his style. He sucks at COD too. Then we tried BF4 and he sucks at that as well. He just complains in every FPS about the game sucking or it not being fun. Today I just told him sometimes when it comes to FPS, people have it or they don't and that no matter how many times you play you're just not going to get it.


ill take an pointers you have. if willing to share. I was mg2 but 5 matches an 2 with hackers im back to gold nova master. But i was playing with some LE firends an i gotta say finishing mid made me feel good.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So yesterday, we had a blatant hacker in matchmaking. It's rather excellent to watch. My favorite kill on him though is in round 22.

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-H3he8-4JRUU-D6J6N-EkUAw-XfP7B

We had to try hard and use tactics to even get the rounds that we got.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Btw, you guys got any other tasteful skin sticker combinations?


Redline with coL sticker









For now I have to settle with my red lam, but I want a redline so bad.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Btw, you guys got any other tasteful skin sticker combinations?
> 
> 
> 
> Redline with coL sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to settle with my red lam, but I want a redline so bad.
Click to expand...

Redline AK is overrated imo, the workshop previews were great but in game it looks very meh.

Redline AWP however is pretty badass.


----------



## Jack Mac

Famas pulse + aces high holo isn't a bad combo.


----------



## Aventadoor

Just met Titan NBK on BrutalCS DM.
I dont think it was him tho, cause he did really bad


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=253704387


edit: this was in response to the guy asking for sticker combos. Quote wasn't working.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> surprise surprise
> 
> 
> 
> My AK has looked like this for awhile now.
> Yeah...guess I shouldn't have answered my own question.


AK-47 Red Laminate with the 'Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy" sticker. I don't have a screengrab but I've seen it somewhere and I though the colour polarization really went well.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> how do people edit demos?


I run Dxtory while I watch it, use the Shift+F2 panel to ff / change rounds then after I get the footage I want I mix it up in Sony Vegas


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Redline AK is overrated imo, the workshop previews were great but in game it looks very meh.
> 
> Redline AWP however is pretty badass.


How can you say that about my AK redline..when you have a black laminate?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> How can you say that about my AK redline..when you have a black laminate?


Both are ugly


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> How can you say that about my AK redline..when you have a black laminate?


Black laminate is the best looking imo, red laminate is on a close second place. I really like the predator skin if it's in good condition.


----------



## Aventadoor

3 loss in a row and back to DMG...
Sunday really is the worst day to play CSGO.
Only kids, especially swedish ones, who belive they are NiP and go full #YOLO


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Black laminate is the best looking imo, red laminate is on a close second place. I really like the predator skin if it's in good condition.


Ew, I don't like any of the laminate skins and the predator is pretty darn ugly if you ask me. My favorite AKs are the Fire Serpent, Case Hardened (depends on the pattern) and the AK redline.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Just met Titan NBK on BrutalCS DM.
> I dont think it was him tho, cause he did really bad


The best way to tell if a pro player is actually the real one is by looking at their badges, usually they will have the EMS or Dreamhack ones already on display.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Redline AK is overrated imo, the workshop previews were great but in game it looks very meh.
> 
> Redline AWP however is pretty badass.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say that about my AK redline..when you have a black laminate?
Click to expand...

Hey both my AK and M4 are special to me, not because of price but because I actually got them as drops and didn't purchase them.

Plus, even with what I just said, Redline still ranks pretty high on what I think are good looking camos.


----------



## waylo88

The people on Reddit make me laugh.

Basically every single Ebets game that has been played in the last few days has had some kind of severe lag or someone getting DDOS'd. I posted in the Navi/HR betting thread that I wouldn't bet on anything Ebets related since there always appears to be an issue. I got downvoted to hell and back.

Guess what's going on in the Navi/HR game right now...

Hate to say I told ya' so.


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyway..this is my inventory, it's not very good but I like it.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/corgiislife/inventory/


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The people on Reddit make me laugh.
> 
> Basically every single Ebets game that has been played in the last few days has had some kind of severe lag or someone getting DDOS'd. I posted in the Navi/HR betting thread that I wouldn't bet on anything Ebets related since there always appears to be an issue. I got downvoted to hell and back.
> 
> Guess what's going on in the Navi/HR game right now...
> 
> Hate to say I told ya' so.


I made the same decision as you after betting on one of their games. I haven't regretted it yet...


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyway..this is my inventory, it's not very good but I like it.
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/corgiislife/inventory/


I'm jealous of that Trigon skin. Probably the sexiest looking skin for any gun in the game IMO.


----------



## Aventadoor

Been trying to get used to 2.0 In-game/400 dpi for little over 1 week now... But no sucess








Guess I have to stick to my 1.7/400dpi with my strong arms lol
#Brodoyouevenlift


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyway..this is my inventory, it's not very good but I like it.
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/corgiislife/inventory/


You have good tastes (Anodized Navy and Candy Apple)


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You have good tastes (Anodized Navy and Candy Apple)


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Question is, does he want to learn?
> 
> If not, you'll just have to face up to it and explain that playing with him isn't going to work. If he wants to get better, and will take it seriously it's probably worth trying to help him. It's not worth ruining your own games for the sake of one person, even if they're a friend.


This is true, i know there are people who have no interest in getting better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Been trying to get used to 2.0 In-game/400 dpi for little over 1 week now... But no sucess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to stick to my 1.7/400dpi with my strong arms lol
> #Brodoyouevenlift


I actually managed to transition from 3.2 @ 450 to 2.25 @ 400 without any trouble. First few days i racked up 10k kills in bot deathmatch, just need to pound the muscle memory in there.

That being said 1.7 is a perfectly usable sens, just make sure no one sneaks up behind you


----------



## Jack Mac

Is windowed FS laggy for anyone else or is it just me? I get the same FPS as FS but it feels choppy.


----------



## un1b4ll

This just dropped for me. I'm so pumped!!!!

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Karambit%20%7C%20Urban%20Masked%20(Minimal%20Wear)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> This just dropped for me. I'm so pumped!!!!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Karambit%20%7C%20Urban%20Masked%20(Minimal%20Wear)


If by dropped you mean you unboxed it, then nice.

But no, knives do not drop.


----------



## dmasteR

Traded my M9 Bayonet Stained for a Gut Knife Slaughter MW





Using this on T side now, and my Bayonet DDPAT MW on CT Side still.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If by dropped you mean you unboxed it, then nice.
> 
> But no, knives do not drop.


Yeah *Unboxed, my bad. Too excited to use the right terminology heh.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If by dropped you mean you unboxed it, then nice.
> 
> But no, knives do not drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah *Unboxed, my bad. Too excited to use the right terminology heh.
Click to expand...

Haha no problem









If you don't mind me asking though, how much have you spent on keys to get that? Easiest way to check is by going to your steam profile > Badges > look for the CSGO badge > How do I earn card drops? > You have spent approximately XXXXXX USD in the game after this card set was released.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Spent approx $256. yay. No knife. And Titan lost me my nice weapons too.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Haha no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking though, how much have you spent on keys to get that? Easiest way to check is by going to your steam profile > Badges > look for the CSGO badge > How do I earn card drops? > You have spent approximately XXXXXX USD in the game after this card set was released.


Didn't know you could do that. Wow. I've spent $78 and all I have to show for it is <$10 in guns.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I've spent $138 and have yet to get any camos over $10 in value.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/12391-titan-change-shox-for-kennys

Thoughts?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've spent $138 and have yet to get any camos over $10 in value.


Spent $116 and the best thing I've gotten was a Stat Trak M4A1S Dark Water that I sold for $25 at the time.

Relatively new to the competitive scene, so I haven't seen Titan play that much though I do know they're a top team, but I have watched quite a few CM games lately. KennyS is a beast. Good for him.


----------



## Aventadoor

Shox is more beast, bad for Titan...
Its going to be interesting to see what happens with Shox


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12391-titan-change-shox-for-kennys
> 
> Thoughts?


Shox is a better player than kennyS, no doubt. I find kennyS your standard flashy awp player, never has to be the guy to run into a site and take the death for his team so always looks good.

That being said, if the part about the gaming house effecting shoxs personal life it may have been why they arnt meshing as a team and so this might improve the team synergy as tbh they have collectively the most talent out of any team imo.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12391-titan-change-shox-for-kennys
> 
> Thoughts?


NOOOOOOOOO!!! ;_;


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12391-titan-change-shox-for-kennys
> 
> Thoughts?


I get that Shox wanted to leave, but to bring in kennyS doesn't make a huge amount of sense to me. He's great with an AWP, but I've not seen Titan struggle with that role really. Need to see them play a few games first and maybe it'll become clear on what they're going to be like without a player of Shox's caliber. What does it also mean for CM?

Big fan of Shoxie, hopefully he'll find another team to settle down into and continue playing to his high standard.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I get that Shox wanted to leave, but to bring in kennyS doesn't make a huge amount of sense to me. He's great with an AWP, but I've not seen Titan struggle with that role really. Need to see them play a few games first and maybe it'll become clear on what they're going to be like without a player of Shox's caliber. What does it also mean for CM?
> 
> Big fan of Shoxie, hopefully he'll find another team to settle down into and continue playing to his high standard.


Clan Mystik I think is completely irrelevant at this point unless they pick up Shoxie some how. I don't see this happening though.

EDIT:

Anyone not watching this epic match right now? Dignitas vs Fnatic?






TRIPLE OT


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Clan Mystik I think is completely irrelevant at this point unless they pick up Shoxie some how. I don't see this happening though.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Anyone not watching this epic match right now? Dignitas vs Fnatic?


I agree with that on CM, would make a huge difference to them if they could have Shox, he's the sort of player they need.

This game is fantastic, get the feeling Dignitas will get there in the end though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I agree with that on CM, would make a huge difference to them if they could have Shox, he's the sort of player they need.
> 
> This game is fantastic, get the feeling Dignitas will get there in the end though.


The team that's able to achieve two rounds on T side should win this OT, if that ever happens.









Both teams are making silly mistakes though. If Dignitas would just walk into B, they could easily destroy fnatic's B take.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The team that's able to achieve two rounds on T side should win this OT, if that ever happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams are making silly mistakes though. If Dignitas would just walk into B, they could easily destroy fnatic's B take.


Finally we have it.

NiP vs Dignitas should be interesting anyway.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Finally we have it.
> 
> NiP vs Dignitas should be interesting anyway.


What a crazy match though. Extremely exciting! 3 OT's.

NiP vs Dignitas, it's like a replay of Copenhagen Games!

It's pretty late for them, I wonder how much that will hurt these teams?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a crazy match though. Extremely exciting! 3 OT's.
> 
> NiP vs Dignitas, it's like a replay of Copenhagen Games!
> 
> It's pretty late for them, I wonder how much that will hurt these teams?


Crazy that they managed to go all 3 maps, then triple overtime. Hopefully they continue that trend when they play each other, always something to look forward to.

It is late but I'm sure they'll be fine, although it could hurt Dignitas having just played such a long match whereas NiP had a nice long break.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Haha no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking though, how much have you spent on keys to get that? Easiest way to check is by going to your steam profile > Badges > look for the CSGO badge > How do I earn card drops? > You have spent approximately XXXXXX USD in the game after this card set was released.


Nice tip! $142


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Haha no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking though, how much have you spent on keys to get that? Easiest way to check is by going to your steam profile > Badges > look for the CSGO badge > How do I earn card drops? > You have spent approximately XXXXXX USD in the game after this card set was released.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tip! $142
Click to expand...

Damn.

You make me wanna buy two keys just to see if I'll get one myself.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Just met Titan NBK on BrutalCS DM.
> I dont think it was him tho, cause he did really bad


Ya i ran into the same thing but they was using get_rights name, anhe did super bad. Yet everyone believed it was him bc he was on the bottom of the borad haha


----------



## Hawkman

Did they make it easier to rank up in cs? I played 5 games and ranked up 3 times.


----------



## PolyMorphist

If there's one thing I hate more than murderers, it's people who leave mid-game leaving their team with a BOT.


----------



## Aventadoor

6 loss in a row... lol
I give up trying to get a really good rank... Dont enjoy it anymore


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 6 loss in a row... lol
> I give up trying to get a really good rank... Dont enjoy it anymore


Play with your friends







It is impossible to rank up with randoms


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 6 loss in a row... lol
> I give up trying to get a really good rank... Dont enjoy it anymore


What's your rank?


----------



## Aventadoor

Currently it is distinguished master guardian, was legendary eagle a few days ago


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 6 loss in a row... lol
> I give up trying to get a really good rank... Dont enjoy it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Play with your friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is impossible to rank up with randoms
Click to expand...

Try telling that to me after playing my first 10-20 competitive games with friends and started with a Nova 4 rank, then started playing with randoms more and went up to DMG.


----------



## w35t

Let's play together! I'm MGE and strongly prefer not to solo queue.

Friends don't let friends solo queue.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman*
> 
> Did they make it easier to rank up in cs? I played 5 games and ranked up 3 times.


I dont think so its random as heck i think. bc playing with a team we won like 6 in a row i didnt rank up, an i was top frager almost every time. Then we lose one an a deranked.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Currently it is distinguished master guardian, was legendary eagle a few days ago


I ran into alot of cheaters at that rank. Might just be me but it was bull.


----------



## phantomowl

a lot of cheaterstoday. esp when the cracked cs go came out.


----------



## Rebellion88

I've had a nice streak of 7 wins out of 7 with random people. After 56 games not one has been cs_italy yet, my favourite







Trying to earn myself a decent scout skin, love the pea shooter


----------



## Aventadoor

Its not impossible to get really high rank with randoms.
It just less consistent.
I recently won like 11 games in a row, thats how I got Legendary Eagle.
Then lost 1 and won 3 in a row again. Then loss streak xD


----------



## w35t

LGB vs Fnatic is a tough match to predict, coin toss bet or avoid? Hm...


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/12397-titan-we-were-forced-to-exit-esea

http://news.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=13796


----------



## Aventadoor

Finally got a stattrak from the phoenix case...
Stattrak Galil Sandstorm! lol, atleast its a wep I use


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Finally got a stattrak from the phoenix case...
> Stattrak Galil Sandstorm! lol, atleast its a wep I use


I kinda want a ST Sandstorm just to name it Darude.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I kinda want a ST Sandstorm just to name it Darude.


I was going to name it DUDUDUDU if I got one for that very reason.


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyone else not like the CSGO Lounge community? Getting a good offer on an item you're trying to trade is incredibly difficult.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Try reddit


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone else not like the CSGO Lounge community? Getting a good offer on an item you're trying to trade is incredibly difficult.


Yeah it's pretty hard to find good people on csgolounge.
Either they try to lowball you or get you to overpay for their stuff.

I did find nice people though but it is pretty rare.


----------



## zemco999

Got my first knife today







posting it for DmasteR to look at.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jack Mac

Got an M4A4 Asiimov battle-scarred.

I think it looks good for BS. Traded my M4 Nitro and AK redline for it.


----------



## waylo88

Got de-ranked due to cheaters again. Back to double AK. Probably just gonna switch to ESEA permanently.

Why is it that I never get the blatantly obvious cheaters on my team? Enemy team always has the guys that go 40-3 that are so clearly cheating, while I get stuck with the teammates that are lucky if they get three total kills in the entire game.


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's not that the other team gets the cheaters. They lobby with the cheaters for "boosting" services.


----------



## BruceB

Hello!

I'm pretty new to CS:GO and I'm sure this topic has been brought up before but I haven't seen a reasonable explanation for it yet:

When I play CS:GO with _no mouse acceleration & raw input_ but a _high DPI_ (3600DPI) the mouse cursor appears to have some kind of smoothing to it, the cursor often overshoots the mouse then moves back to where it should be, as if the mouse and cursor are connected by an elastic band; the faster the mouse moves the worse it gets!

If I knock the DPI down, _without_ touching any other settings, the effect lessens untill 900DPI (my current setting) where it's unnoticeable.

Why does this happen? Why is the "Raw input" option not raw input?

P.S. This was tested on two computers with a Razer Deathadder 3.5G. No haters please


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm pretty new to CS:GO and I'm sure this topic has been brought up before but I haven't seen a reasonable explanation for it yet:
> 
> When I play CS:GO with _no mouse acceleration & raw input_ but a _high DPI_ (3600DPI) the mouse cursor appears to have some kind of smoothing to it, the cursor often overshoots the mouse then moves back to where it should be, as if the mouse and cursor are connected by an elastic band; the faster the mouse moves the worse it gets!
> 
> If I knock the DPI down, _without_ touching any other settings, the effect lessens untill 900DPI (my current setting) where it's unnoticeable.
> 
> Why does this happen? Why is the "Raw input" option not raw input?
> 
> P.S. This was tested on two computers with a Razer Deathadder 3.5G. No haters please


There's a problem with raw input in CSGO. Turn it off. Your mouse movement will be fine after that. I was wondering how I became terrible over the past couple of weeks and thought it was my net, but turns out it was my mouse.

--

Also, chill. No one hates here







. Pretty relaxed CSGO community on here. If we rant, it's about hackers.


----------



## Aventadoor

Just got a 4K HS with p2000 on pistol round!







LOL
#YOLO!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> There's a problem with raw input in CSGO. Turn it off. Your mouse movement will be fine after that. I was wondering how I became terrible over the past couple of weeks and thought it was my net, but turns out it was my mouse.
> 
> --
> 
> Also, chill. No one hates here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pretty relaxed CSGO community on here. If we rant, it's about hackers.


I thought raw input was fixed now?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone else not like the CSGO Lounge community? Getting a good offer on an item you're trying to trade is incredibly difficult.


It's like that with EVERY trading community these days. Like I said in one post before "The only time people are ever willing to trade is when the trade benefits them."

That means no trading when it's a fair trade, no trading when it's a little one sided either.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I thought raw input was fixed now?


Nothing has ever changed with raw input. It's a complete misconception that raw input was ever broken to begin with. NiP started the rumor back when the game came out, and funny enough quite a few of the NiP players use raw input themselves now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's like that with EVERY trading community these days. Like I said in one post before "The only time people are ever willing to trade is when the trade benefits them."
> 
> That means no trading when it's a fair trade, no trading when it's a little one sided either.


Not always true, but I agree with you absolutely. You've seen some of my knife trades, and honestly I've ended up getting the better end of the stick every time. I went from a Bayonet Safari Mesh BS ($100) to now a Gut Knife Slaughter ($140). I've done 3 trades to get to the Gut Knife Slaughter MW, but you do get good deals sometimes.

Also when I opened up my Stattrak AWP Graphite ($60 at the time), I traded it for 100 dollars worth of guns. That 100 dollar worth of guns is worth even more now because the Glock Fade price when from ($12 at the time) to now $90+!


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> There's a problem with raw input in CSGO. Turn it off. Your mouse movement will be fine after that. I was wondering how I became terrible over the past couple of weeks and thought it was my net, but turns out it was my mouse.


That expains that, but why would this problem go away when I use a lower DPI?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Also, chill. No one hates here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pretty relaxed CSGO community on here. If we rant, it's about hackers.


I'm so relived to hear that! On most boards the answer would be somehthing like "Why teh !%$*@ r u using a razer product?!1! Go kill ur self!"

Talking of hackers, has anyone read the article about cheating/hacking on the steam CS:GO front page?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That expains that, but why would this problem go away when I use a lower DPI?
> I'm so relived to hear that! On most boards the answer would be somehthing like "Why teh !%$*@ r u using a razer product?!1! Go kill ur self!"
> 
> Talking of hackers, has anyone read the article about cheating/hacking on the steam CS:GO front page?


Nope, link the article man! Would love to read it!









I'm also a Razer DA user :]


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's like that with EVERY trading community these days. Like I said in one post before "The only time people are ever willing to trade is when the trade benefits them."
> 
> That means no trading when it's a fair trade, no trading when it's a little one sided either.
> 
> 
> 
> Not always true, but I agree with you absolutely. You've seen some of my knife trades, and honestly I've ended up getting the better end of the stick every time. I went from a Bayonet Safari Mesh BS ($100) to now a Gut Knife Slaughter ($140). I've done 3 trades to get to the Gut Knife Slaughter MW, but you do get good deals sometimes.
> 
> Also when I opened up my Stattrak AWP Graphite ($60 at the time), I traded it for 100 dollars worth of guns. That 100 dollar worth of guns is worth even more now because the Glock Fade price when from ($12 at the time) to now $90+!
Click to expand...

I will agree that some people will give you a better end of the deal sometimes because they want something bad enough, and it seems in that regard you got really lucky.

However, for me, most of the time I get low-balling scum and/or they want to trade me stuff I have no interest in. Some examples of that:



The TF2 one is the most ridiculous imo.


----------



## BruceB

Here's that link:

Hacks! An investigation into aimbot dealers, wallhack users, and the million-dollar business of video game cheating

givei t a read, it was a bit of an eye-opener for me!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's like that with EVERY trading community these days. Like I said in one post before "The only time people are ever willing to trade is when the trade benefits them."
> 
> That means no trading when it's a fair trade, no trading when it's a little one sided either.


I went from a 4 cent skin to my knife that I got yesterday in 2 weeks...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Here's that link:
> 
> Hacks! An investigation into aimbot dealers, wallhack users, and the million-dollar business of video game cheating
> 
> givei t a read, it was a bit of an eye-opener for me!


I read this the other day when it was published and I agree it's a good read, however...

"Prophet started cheating so he could play with his kids. He's "over 50," and suffers from a serious visual impairment."

So you use cheats to combat the situation? Why not get a good pair of headphones and some other equipment to help you out instead? Look at Michael "handi" Olson for example, no legs or arms but could still beat the s41t out of the average CSGO player.

Making the actual cheats doesn't actually sound all that rewarding either. Having to go through so many steam accounts testing them over and over, and to only get paid a little above minimum wage? No thank you.


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, using a disability to justify using cheats is super lame. Like you said, Handi doesn't cheat at all and the dude has no freakin' arms.


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyone know of some nice stickers to put on an M4 Asiimov?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone know of some nice stickers to put on an M4 Asiimov?


I think anything with a white background would look good on it. Such as Nice Shot and Lucky 13.


----------



## waylo88

I personally wouldn't put any stickers on it. The Asiimov skins have too complex of designs for stickers to really look good. I'm only a fan of stickers on skins that have mostly solid colors or a more plain design.

That being said, if I were forced to put something on it, I would go with what Psycho said and stick something like "Nice Shot" on it. That would probably look best.


----------



## Jack Mac

Thanks guys, I'm just looking for something to cover the minor scratches on my Battle-scarred Asiimov, I wouldn't use a sticker if it didn't have the scratches.


----------



## dmasteR

Did anyone watch the fnatic vs Wizards match on Inferno that just ended? The last two knife kills by JW LOL


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Did anyone watch the fnatic vs Wizards match on Inferno that just ended? The last two knife kills by JW LOL


Missed it, had to go back and watch it though, amusing end to a match for sure.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Missed it, had to go back and watch it though, amusing end to a match for sure.


Just hilarious, good entertainment.

For those who didn't see it:





 Fast Forward to 33:43


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Patch notes!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[CSGO]
- Added the Huntsman Case.
- Added the Bank Collection to the drop list.
- Added Community Sticker Capsule One.

[UI]
- The bomb inventory icon in the UI now shows an arrow when you pick it up in a addition to the sound and center screen message.
- Fixed some relative positioning of elements to the radar to work consistently with hud scaling and resolution.
- Players now have the option to adjust HUD elements. This includes:
-- Place the Player Count element at the top of the screen or bottom (cl_hud_playercount_pos).
-- Show all avatars in the Player Count element or just the player count number (cl_hud_playercount_showcount).
-- Size the Radar element (cl_hud_radar_scale).
-- Choose a color to display the main parts of the HUD (health, ammo, money, etc) (cl_hud_color).
-- Adjust the HUD background alpha for the colored elements. (cl_hud_background_alpha).
-- Select to show the bomb position under the radar or in the default inventory position (cl_hud_bomb_under_radar).
-- Display the health and ammo with or without bars/bullets (cl_hud_healthammo_style).
- Updated the look of the options menu.
- Removed the pop-up confirmation dialogue in the video options menu with tooltips.
- Added some tooltips to various options menu widgets.
- Dropdown panels now don't go away and reappear when you click on them.
- Drop panels will now hide if you click on the header when they are open.
- The health number in the health panel now supports displaying numbers greater than 100.
- Fixed the health bar not scaling properly with health greater than 100.
- When a player opens a sticker capsule on the game server it will now correctly print in chat the rarity and actual sticker found.

[ COMMUNITY SERVERS]
- UPS, M4A1-S, & CZ75a are now available in Community Arms Race and Demolition games. To use them, add them to your server's gamemodes config file.
- Increased default downloadable file size from servers to 150MB, added client launch option -maxdownloadfilesizemb N if clients needs to download even larger files from community servers.
- Added a convar weapon_reticle_knife_show, when enabled will show knife reticle on clients to be used for game modes requiring target id display when holding a knife.

[MISC]
- Starting the game with a different anti-virus or in different paged pool memory configuration will no longer reset all video settings.
- Fixed matchframework shutdown order during dedicated server shutdown process.

[MAPS]
- Seaside
-- Added bomb teleport trigger, to prevent bomb getting stuck in water

- Overpass
-- Removed one-way dropdown near entrance to bombsite B, making the site easier to defend
-- Reduced volume of environment sounds
-- Removed ramp at back of truck in Bombsite A
-- Updated radar
-- Added cover in T side of canal
-- Made upper park divider wider
-- Improved visibility in park

- Inferno
-- More accurate collision model on blue truck


----------



## waylo88

XM1014 Heaven Guard in the case means one thing...

FINALLY I can get a Stat-Trak XM1014!


----------



## DizzlePro

new huntsman case - new skins
Quote:


> Tec-9 | Isaac
> SSG 08 | Slashed
> Dual Berettas | Retribution
> Galil AR | Kami
> P90 | Desert Warfare
> CZ75-Auto | Poison Dart
> AUG | Torque
> PP-Bizon | Antique
> MAC-10 | Curse
> XM1014 | Heaven Guard
> M4A1-S | Atomic Alloy
> SCAR-20 | Cyrex
> USP-S | Orion
> AK-47 | Vulcan
> M4A4 | Howl
> or an *Exceedingly Rare Huntsman Knife!*


http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/05/9466/

Huntsman knife?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> XM1014 Heaven Guard in the case means one thing...
> 
> FINALLY I can get a Stat-Trak XM1014!


Shouldn't end up expensive either because everyone seems to hate that gun.

Going to have to try the HUD stuff out, people will be glad that's finally there.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Dat AK47 and M4A4. Me likey. DAMNIT.


----------



## zemco999

got a huntsman case... sold in 15 seconds for $15, not bad. couple seconds later and it dropped to $10, dunno if it went back up though.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> got a huntsman case... sold in 15 seconds for $15, not bad. couple seconds later and it dropped to $10, dunno if it went back up though.


The value will keep decreasing now, as more people get their hands on them. I expect the first few AK's will go for a bit though!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> got a huntsman case... sold in 15 seconds for $15, not bad. couple seconds later and it dropped to $10, dunno if it went back up though.


I just sold 1 for $13. Not really a fan of the new knife myself.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm gonna save up a couple of the huntsman cases and then open them.

Also, I got a sweet offer! M4 Zirka and a AK Blue Lam for 8 esport (reg) cases! what a deal! /sarcasm


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm gonna save up a couple of the huntsman cases and then open them.
> 
> Also, I got a sweet offer! M4 Zirka and a AK Blue Lam for 8 esport (reg) cases! what a deal! /sarcasm


I'm selling every one I get while the price is high. I'll wait til they go down to 1-2$ before I open any. It was tempting to open but I just remembered all those Heaven Guard Mag 7s and that made it all better.


----------



## Aventadoor

Latly ive been playing 1920x1080, coming from 1280x960 with black bars.
I have to say, idk how I managed to play 1280x960...
Everything just blends in so much, where as with 1080p, u can seperate persons much easier. Lets say there is a CT @ B site dust2 between boxes, its easier to pick him up.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Latly ive been playing 1920x1080, coming from 1280x960 with black bars.
> I have to say, idk how I managed to play 1280x960...
> Everything just blends in so much, where as with 1080p, u can seperate persons much easier. Lets say there is a CT @ B site dust2 between boxes, its easier to pick him up.


I've always been extremely confused why some people don't play at native resolution. I even play at 2560x1440.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I've always been extremely confused why some people don't play at native resolution. I even play at 2560x1440.


Gamers are creatures of habit.

Plus the pros (because they too are creatures of habit) do it.

Id still be playing on 1024x768 if it wasnt for the fact that CSGO changed my rez to native for me and after a game or 2 i thought "this is quite nice"


----------



## H3iman

I'm fairly new to Counter-Strike, I rarely play competitive and do way more deathmatch than I should. I'm hoping to find more people to play with, and I hope this is the place to find them.

My Steam ID is H3iman, I live in Wisconsin, USA and just got Badge rank today.

If anybody is interested in getting some games in with me, let me know!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Damn, that's a pretty high starting rank for someone who is 'new' to the series.


----------



## H3iman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Damn, that's a pretty high starting rank for someone who is 'new' to the series.


Thanks, of the 300 hours I have total in CS:GO, I'd say 250 of those were spent in deathmatch







. My problem is to find settings I like and stick with them, I switch my mouse and resolution in particular way too often.


----------



## Pwnography

Got a USP Orion on alt, cant trade to main, whats up with that -.-


----------



## Jack Mac

That is a really nice USP, I want it because it goes with my M4 Asiimov and P90 trigon.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Found a pretty useful site for those of you who like looking at the various camos. I know I do









http://csgoskins.net/


----------



## Shanenanigans

I was just looking at that site. I don't think the AK/M4 prices will be very high ( stattrak will obviously ) for the huntsman collection because you technically can't get screwed over on the trade up.


----------



## H3iman

Am I the only person that wishes that weapon skins didn't have different quality? I'd love it if all the skins were in Factory New condition, because it would keep prices reasonable, and Valve in turn could just release new cases every couple of months.

I'm looking at csgoskins.net right now, and those knife skins look badass. Only problem is that it'd cost a couple of hundred dollars to have any one of them in Factory New condition.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3iman*
> 
> Am I the only person that wishes that weapon skins didn't have different quality? I'd love it if all the skins were in Factory New condition, because it would keep prices reasonable, and Valve in turn could just release new cases every couple of months.
> 
> I'm looking at csgoskins.net right now, and those knife skins look badass. Only problem is that it'd cost a couple of hundred dollars to have any one of them in Factory New condition.


The best option is to look for a field tested knife that looks minimal wear.

Just look at the previews on the listed knives and you'll be able to tell a difference.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3iman*
> 
> I'm fairly new to Counter-Strike, I rarely play competitive and do way more deathmatch than I should. I'm hoping to find more people to play with, and I hope this is the place to find them.
> 
> My Steam ID is H3iman, I live in Wisconsin, USA and just got Badge rank today.
> 
> If anybody is interested in getting some games in with me, let me know!


ya ill hit u up on steam. I been playing with alot of smurfs why not add another one to the group that will make 5.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3iman*
> 
> Am I the only person that wishes that weapon skins didn't have different quality? I'd love it if all the skins were in Factory New condition, because it would keep prices reasonable, and Valve in turn could just release new cases every couple of months.
> 
> I'm looking at csgoskins.net right now, and those knife skins look badass. Only problem is that it'd cost a couple of hundred dollars to have any one of them in Factory New condition.


I like some of the really worn weapon skins, some people prefer only Factory New. Usually you can find Minimal Wear or even Field Tested weapons that look almost factory new if you look around so it's not a huge problem.


----------



## Hitesh12

Another great site for skins -
http://skins.csgodb.net/


----------



## Aventadoor

Just had the most embarrasing loss ive ever had








Leading 12-3 as T on Inferno.
Then switch to CT, and the team just start to goof around. When it was 14-11, my teammates had so bad economy that it was eco till 14-14, and then GG.
Ended 14-16....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Just had the most embarrasing loss ive ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leading 12-3 as T on Inferno.
> Then switch to CT, and the team just start to goof around. When it was 14-11, my teammates had so bad economy that it was eco till 14-14, and then GG.
> Ended 14-16....


Wait, if you guys had to eco 3 rounds, that's just really bad money management. You should never have to eco for more than 2 rounds.

EDIT:

14-11 Lets just say you all bought out completely and had 0 dollars at 14-10. You currently have $1400

14-12 Let's just say you all bought a P250/CZ-75 because you had $1400. You now have $3000

14-13 Let's just say you bought P250/CZ-75 again because you had $3000. You now all have $5100

You should not be on a eco another round...


----------



## Aventadoor

I know...
I had money, but they dident, they just bought deagles etc...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I know...
> I had money, but they dident, they just bought deagles etc...


That's just something people don't seem to understand then. I would have honestly asked why they were even buying deagles personally, and just told them to stop. They need to building their economy to win.

Not to mention, the deagle is pretty much only good if you crouch, and it requires VERY good aim. I don't even buy the darn thing ever. I think it's a overall bad buy is most scenarios.


----------



## Aventadoor

Totally agree with everything, but it just something that happens in MM when you play with random people, unfortunaly


----------



## PsYcHo29388

You forget Dmaster that over half of the people that play Competitive only care about KD, One Deags, Aces, and other form of "swag", such as rapping over the mic or s41t talking over ranks.


----------



## EVILNOK

How are you guys feeling about the NiP vs Titan match tomorrow?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You forget Dmaster that over half of the people that play Competitive only care about KD, One Deags, Aces, and other form of "swag", such as rapping over the mic or s41t talking over ranks.


Completely forgot.









Gotta make sure you get the awesome 1 deags and make a 5 min montage of it!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's just something people don't seem to understand then. I would have honestly asked why they were even buying deagles personally, and just told them to stop. They need to building their economy to win.
> 
> Not to mention, the deagle is pretty much only good if you crouch, and it requires VERY good aim. I don't even buy the darn thing ever. I think it's a overall bad buy is most scenarios.


Oh come on man. The deagle is insane. Or maybe it's just that I'm really good with it. You don't really need to crouch as such. It's still incredibly accurate without it. I had posted a deagle video earlier in the thread. Ez frags ez lyf.

Anyway I'm hoping to see nip win and play against navi. Sadly, I missed yesterday's first match but managed to catch guardian tearing Titan apart for some time. Let's see. I did know that navi was going to win versus nip in the previous match. Tried betting but the bots refused to work. Same with yesterday.


----------



## BMorrisSly

Just got the M4A4 Howl for sale on the marketplace if anyone is interested. Field tested, looks mean!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's just something people don't seem to understand then. I would have honestly asked why they were even buying deagles personally, and just told them to stop. They need to building their economy to win.
> 
> Not to mention, the deagle is pretty much only good if you crouch, and it requires VERY good aim. I don't even buy the darn thing ever. I think it's a overall bad buy is most scenarios.


The Deagle is an interesting one really, if you're trying to eco properly you shouldn't be going anywhere near it. A pistol armour buy it can do some damage though, but you have to use it in a specific way. You've just got to play it slow, and try to crouch for each shot then back off, it's usually useless if you fire more than a few times. That said, with the CZ in the game, you might as well save the $500 and get that instead as you're a hell of a lot more likely to inflict serious damage and could buy a couple of nades to go with it.

Of course for normal competitive everyone is right, gotta have dem sick juandeags bro.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Crazy crazy match between Titan and NIP. Fifflaren was just out of the world. Shows what NIP is capable of when he starts fragging and isn't just a support player.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Been playing for 8 hours since the last update but only got drops for phoenix and winter offensive cases so far


----------



## Shanenanigans

I've been waiting for a huntsman drop. I decided I'd just open all the huntsman cases I get.

Anyway, NiP vs Na'Vi bo5 running. Excellent.


----------



## PolyMorphist

A Huntsman case dropped, I open it and get the SSG 08 skin battle-scared -_-


----------



## TheYonderGod

Na'Vi!!
http://i.imgur.com/5iQicJ5.png

Such a good game! I was biting my nails to the end of both Titan vs NiP and Na'Vi vs NiP.


----------



## waylo88

Went all-in on Navi as well.
http://i.imgur.com/NyEUYnL.jpg

On a side-note, anyone experiencing relatively frequent audio clipping since the patch? It's super annoying. Prior to the patch I never had this problem.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Went all-in on Navi as well.
> http://i.imgur.com/NyEUYnL.jpg
> 
> On a side-note, anyone experiencing relatively frequent audio clipping since the patch? It's super annoying. Prior to the patch I never had this problem.


No audio clipping. Have you tried verifying your game cache?


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, no issues there. Another guy in-game said he was having the problem as well.


----------



## Aventadoor

I have problems with sudden fps drops after patch...

Anyway... Is it possible that a my USB ports can mess up the mices?
So I have a Rival & DA2013 were I end up in either the sky, or in in the ground, when doing swipes... Really really annyoing...


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I have problems with sudden fps drops after patch...
> 
> Anyway... Is it possible that a my USB ports can mess up the mices?
> So I have a Rival & DA2013 were I end up in either the sky, or in in the ground, when doing swipes... Really really annyoing...


That's skipping. Check your mousepad and mouse for hair/dirt/tracking issues.


----------



## Aventadoor

The Rival goes down to the left corner when swiping left, and right upper corner when swiping right. I actually had it RMA'd duo to this, and apparently ive gotten a new one with same issue.
DA2013 is opposite, thought it came after new driver was installed







My Mionix doesnt do such thing
I clean my mousepad everyday almost, and its a 1 week old QCK+


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> The Rival goes down to the left corner when swiping left, and right upper corner when swiping right. I actually had it RMA'd duo to this, and apparently ive gotten a new one with same issue.
> DA2013 is opposite, thought it came after new driver was installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mionix doesnt do such thing
> I clean my mousepad everyday almost, and its a 1 week old QCK+


Which one is it? Certain mice have tracking problems on certain surfaces. For example, my buddy's Rival has tracking problems on my Qck+ Fnatic. Wherever the orange switches to black, the mouse starts moving on its own.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Played two games in a row, both with 30+ kills against much higher ranks, 1 de-rank. Just played two more games today, both with <10 kills playing terribly against lower ranks and I rank-up twice. Why Valve decided to use the ELO system, a system commonly used in Chess to judge the predictability of wining I have no idea. The least they could do is have something similar to LoL; a menu where you can see how many wins before next rank, your exact ELO etc...


----------



## dmasteR

Well, I'm not sure how many of you are interested, but I do have a few ESEA 1 week Premium Codes available. I'll keep the giveaway in this thread and not the Freebies section as most people who would even want the this freebie checks this thread.

Post here, and i'll pick some random winners!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I have problems with sudden fps drops after patch...
> 
> Anyway... Is it possible that a my USB ports can mess up the mices?
> So I have a Rival & DA2013 were I end up in either the sky, or in in the ground, when doing swipes... Really really annyoing...


When I got my DA 2013 I was having that problem, it was my mouse pad, switching to any other mouse pad or anything fixed it.


----------



## Aventadoor

Hmm... Wierd...
I use a regular black QCK+ which is roughly 1 week old.
But I have a QCK heavy aswell, ill try that, dont think it would change much tho as it is same pad just thicker & slower


----------



## ralliartninja

Whats going on guys, been a while since I posted on here been super busy with work and A LOT of cs go lol. Anyhow I am thinking of replacing my g9x with an optical mouse.

I need help with suggestions, so far I am thinking of getting the Steelseries Rival.

All suggestions are welcome


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Whats going on guys, been a while since I posted on here been super busy with work and A LOT of cs go lol. Anyhow I am thinking of replacing my g9x with an optical mouse.
> 
> I need help with suggestions, so far I am thinking of getting the Steelseries Rival.
> 
> All suggestions are welcome


When it comes to mice, the only thing that matters is that if you personally find it comfortable. You could go for the mouse with the most amount of buttons, highest DPI and the most reputable brand, OR you could simply try s few of them and judge which one you would most prefer. I use the Razer Deathadder 2013, but that's only because I tried it out at a local PC store and liked the 'chunkiness' of it.


----------



## Aventadoor

Mionix Avior if you want a 100% problem free mice & only ambidextrous mice with 3310 sensor.
But thats just my experience

Finally had a good round in DM with my new sens! 2.25! lol
I do struggle with doing slower movements, but flick shots is good.


----------



## ralliartninja

I love how my g9x feels in my hand and I have one for my laptop too, but it has been giving me problems, it has this weird stuttering issue and even with mouse accell off , its soo inconsistent. I drag the mouse to correct aim and its not responding, almost threw it the other night. Just want something solid for sure.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Whats going on guys, been a while since I posted on here been super busy with work and A LOT of cs go lol. Anyhow I am thinking of replacing my g9x with an optical mouse.
> 
> I need help with suggestions, so far I am thinking of getting the Steelseries Rival.
> 
> All suggestions are welcome


I'm a big fan of the G400/G400S, been using them for years now.

I tried out the new G502 also and while the sensor was fantastic, the shape bothered me.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> I love how my g9x feels in my hand and I have one for my laptop too, but it has been giving me problems, it has this weird stuttering issue and even with mouse accell off , its soo inconsistent. I drag the mouse to correct aim and its not responding, almost threw it the other night. Just want something solid for sure.


Depending on your preferred shape get one of these and you're golden: Logitech G502, Mionix Avior/Naos 7000, Steelseries Rival or Zowie AM/FK.
Many people also think that the Steelseries Sensei has the best shape of all time so you should consider it too if you can stand another laser mouse.


----------



## MR-e

Played a pug last night against esea-invite sobo-iwnl. he's a beast and was ripping us a new butthole. managed to pull it together second half but did we win?! watch and find out









perspective of a casual gamer so im sure a lot of us can relate.


----------



## nusho

I use an mx518 but have small hands and hence want a smaller mouse. Any suggestions? I play sens 2.22 with 400 dpi and .76 zoom sens.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I still use an Ikari optical and I'm hunting all over this place to buy another as a backup. Otherwise I'd have to get a rival and a new mousepad as well.


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Depending on your preferred shape get one of these and you're golden: Logitech G502, Mionix Avior/Naos 7000, Steelseries Rival or Zowie AM/FK.
> Many people also think that the Steelseries Sensei has the best shape of all time so you should consider it too if you can stand another laser mouse.


No Deathadder


----------



## LDV617

The Rival is awesome, have 2 and love them both


----------



## b0z0

I currently have Sensei, kana v2, Rival, zowie ec2, ec2 evo, am, and DA2013.


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/24tnz4/valve_can_we_please_get_this_amount_of_wallbang/

Upvote if you like this.

This is by no means 1.6 style wallbang. It's more of a increase in wallbang from what we currently have. The amount of wallbang in the video, is what CS:GO had on Linux Dedicated Servers before Valve fixed the bug.

I believe the wallbang amount is very reasonable.

EDIT:

Did anyone notice this new animation from the patch?


----------



## nusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I currently have Sensei, kana v2, Rival, zowie ec2, ec2 evo, am, and DA2013.


which do you like the most


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nusho*
> 
> which do you like the most


If you want a smaller mouse like you said, EC2, Roccat Savu and Kone Optical or CM Storm Alcor might be good ergonomic options. If you want an Ambi mouse, SS Kana, SS Kinzu, Zowie FK/AM, Razer Abyssus are valid options. Didn't include SS Sensei (big, RAW is good weight tho) and Mionix Avior 7000 (heavy and wierd/bad shape imo).


----------



## b0z0

I'd say I love the Kana v2 w/ the tape fix. Then I'd go with the Ec2 evo.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/24tnz4/valve_can_we_please_get_this_amount_of_wallbang/
> 
> Upvote if you like this.
> 
> This is by no means 1.6 style wallbang. It's more of a increase in wallbang from what we currently have. The amount of wallbang in the video, is what CS:GO had on Linux Dedicated Servers before Valve fixed the bug.
> 
> I believe the wallbang amount is very reasonable.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Did anyone notice this new animation from the patch?


I like how dmaster posts a video about probably the largest gameplay change ever and no one acknowledges it and carries on about mice









I personally find this level of wallbang excessive. I think they could keep the penetration the same but make some of those walls thinner/made out of wood. For example on nuke i hate all those wallbangs except the one through the doors in radio room. On mirage i would be ok with the one in mid window. Same on D2 from CT i would be ok shooting through that wall from the ramp but not through the floor.

I find if the game have excessive wallbangs it can actually make the game less skillful (rather than an extra skill too master which people say) as it allows people to clear lots of angles before pushing which imo i think the Molotov does a more balanced job of (you have to invest in it and dont have all that much control over it)

Also cba with people just wallbanging away for the first 1 min of a round.


----------



## Shanenanigans

This is far too much wallbang. It should be like source. Boxes were fully spammable and the walls weren't ( corners are )


----------



## nusho

Honestly, the game is good as it is when it comes to wallbang.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> This is far too much wallbang. It should be like source. Boxes were fully spammable and the walls weren't ( corners are )


Is it far too much wallbang though? The amount of wallbang in this video was in CS:GO until Valve fixed it months later in a patch. Everything present in this video was possible in a MM server.

EDIT: Wallbang hasn't changed from Source either. CS:GO uses the exact same wallbang mechanics Source does.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is it far too much wallbang though? The amount of wallbang in this video was in CS:GO until Valve fixed it months later in a patch. Everything present in this video was possible in a MM server.


Just because people were unaware/ok with it isnt much of an argument.


----------



## ralliartninja

Thanks for all the opinions guys. Went to best buy yesterday to go feel up on some of their mice.

I ended up getting the rival, love the grip on tht bad boy.

It is a little big but I dont palm the mouse so its fine. thanks again!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just because people were unaware/ok with it isnt much of an argument.


People were aware of it. It was used in the pro scene, and it was used in MM as well. There was a huge discussion about the wallbang prior of it being removed, people wanted to have the same amount of wallbang on Windows Servers as well. Valve decided to do the opposite.

EDIT: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3048017

The only thread I could find as i'm too lazy to search for the others.









http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3056412

This guy is proposing essentially the same thing.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> People were aware of it. It was used in the pro scene, and it was used in MM as well. There was a huge discussion about the wallbang prior of it being removed, people wanted to have the same amount of wallbang on Windows Servers as well. Valve decided to do the opposite.
> 
> EDIT: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3048017
> 
> The only thread I could find as i'm too lazy to search for the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3056412
> 
> This guy is proposing essentially the same thing.


I enjoy the current amount of wallbanging possible, the one thing i would say is maybe make it a bit easier to wallbang the corners of walls (aka make all bullets pen just that little bit more) as i think currently shoulder peaking is a little strong.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I enjoy the current amount of wallbanging possible, the one thing i would say is maybe make it a bit easier to wallbang the corners of walls (aka make all bullets pen just that little bit more) as i think currently shoulder peaking is a little strong.


You can't just make corners more wallbang. That's the thing, if you want corners more wallbang, then you end up with exactly what's in that video.







These are all spots I believe where you should be able to wallbang. We can't though unfortunately. With what we had originally, fixed this issue. Why should players be allowed to play headshot angles on Cat/L turn if the enemy is on CT? The guy on cat can see half of your body, while you can only see his head.

There's virtually no wallbanging currently. It allows peekers to have such a advantage over you, and makes the game less tactical.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can't just make corners more wallbang. That's the thing, if you want corners more wallbang, then you end up with exactly what's in that video.
> 
> These are all spots I believe where you should be able to wallbang. We can't though unfortunately. With what we had originally, fixed this issue. Why should players be allowed to play headshot angles on Cat/L turn if the enemy is on CT? The guy on cat can see half of your body, while you can only see his head.
> 
> There's virtually no wallbanging currently. It allows peekers to have such a advantage over you, and makes the game less tactical.


I 100% agree with you on this issue. its insane t hat we cannot spam thru those drums. Also the advantage on cat is bad enough that they have the high angle so the fact that you cannot spam that small ledge is ******ed.

I like the increased wall banging they showed on that video for linux servers, it is not over done like back in 1.6 where you can spam from lowers and klll the guy inside B or the spam from tspawn area into long.

The spams they showed in the video were very reasonable and I believe should be applied across all csgo servers.


----------



## waylo88

So I guess ESEA now is just a bunch of douchbags that .stats everyone else the entire game so they can make fun of peoples RWS? I also enjoy that it splits my friend and I up probably 75% of the time we play. Glad I signed back up for this.

I can't count how many rounds/games I lose due to teammates being more concerned with typing in chat than actually playing the game.

_"OMG UR RWS IS 12.43 YOU SUCK UNINSTALL UR LIFE!"_

ESEA was not like this at all the last time I played, which admittedly was roughly a year and a half ago. I'm starting to grow really tired of the CS community. Just a bunch of cheaters or dorks with massive egos who arent that good, but think they're Gods gift to CS. I used to think LOL had the most toxic community, but I feel CS is catching up quick.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So I guess ESEA now is just a bunch of douchbags that .stats everyone else the entire game so they can make fun of peoples RWS? I also enjoy that it splits my friend and I up probably 75% of the time we play. Glad I signed back up for this.
> 
> I can't count how many rounds/games I lose due to teammates being more concerned with typing in chat than actually playing the game.
> 
> _"OMG UR RWS IS 12.43 YOU SUCK UNINSTALL UR LIFE!"_
> 
> ESEA was not like this at all the last time I played, which admittedly was roughly a year and a half ago. I'm starting to grow really tired of the CS community. Just a bunch of cheaters or dorks with massive egos who arent that good, but think they're Gods gift to CS. I used to think LOL had the most toxic community, but I feel CS is catching up quick.


.block is your best friend.

Groups are coming back so you, and your buddy can play on the same team.

ESEA has always been like this, but it's hardly the norm. When I do pug, I get this once every 10 or so pugs.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So I guess ESEA now is just a bunch of douchbags that .stats everyone else the entire game so they can make fun of peoples RWS? I also enjoy that it splits my friend and I up probably 75% of the time we play. Glad I signed back up for this.
> 
> I can't count how many rounds/games I lose due to teammates being more concerned with typing in chat than actually playing the game.
> 
> _"OMG UR RWS IS 12.43 YOU SUCK UNINSTALL UR LIFE!"_
> 
> ESEA was not like this at all the last time I played, which admittedly was roughly a year and a half ago. I'm starting to grow really tired of the CS community. Just a bunch of cheaters or dorks with massive egos who arent that good, but think they're Gods gift to CS. I used to think LOL had the most toxic community, but I feel CS is catching up quick.


The TF2 community is just as bad if not worse, trust me.

But the worst part with the TF2 community is that they think they're actually playing a game that requires skill.


----------



## MR-e

in regards to esea pugs, best advise i can give is to go with the flow. if your team has a bunch of derps, don't expect miracles and get your panties in a bunch. if they're trolling, go along with it and have fun. if you sense they're actually competent and want to win, use communication. all it takes is one person to voice some direction and usually that is enough to turn the odds against the other team.

then, as you say, there's that one ass hat that ruins it for everyone on the team. all hope is lost. just do your thing and try to win. block the turd stain and go onto another pug once it's over. just dont take it to heart and expect everyone that play there to be any better than your magic make random. just because you pay to play in a league/pug doesn't automagically make you or them any better than the rest of the 9 people.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can't just make corners more wallbang. That's the thing, if you want corners more wallbang, then you end up with exactly what's in that video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all spots I believe where you should be able to wallbang. We can't though unfortunately. With what we had originally, fixed this issue. Why should players be allowed to play headshot angles on Cat/L turn if the enemy is on CT? The guy on cat can see half of your body, while you can only see his head.
> 
> There's virtually no wallbanging currently. It allows peekers to have such a advantage over you, and makes the game less tactical.


Not exactly, im saying they could add slightly more penetration so that the corner of a wall can be shot through but not as much as is shown in the videos.

Here is a picture to help explain. This wall is supposed to be the right hand wall as coming into ramp from radio on nuke (not that it matters). It is 2cm (arbitrary 2 units thick). If you were to set penetration to 1.7 units then with the yellow dot as the bullet entry any angle in green would be possible while red would not bang.

Makes sense more sense to me. Hate being able to bang through a wall at right angles. I do agree that things like barrels which are 2 thin bits of metal should be bangable.


----------



## Blk

Aaaaand Shoxie joined Mystik. This should be interesting.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Not exactly, im saying they could add slightly more penetration so that the corner of a wall can be shot through but not as much as is shown in the videos.
> 
> Here is a picture to help explain. This wall is supposed to be the right hand wall as coming into ramp from radio on nuke (not that it matters). It is 2cm (arbitrary 2 units thick). If you were to set penetration to 1.7 units then with the yellow dot as the bullet entry any angle in green would be possible while red would not bang.
> 
> Makes sense more sense to me. Hate being able to bang through a wall at right angles. I do agree that things like barrels which are 2 thin bits of metal should be bangable.


I've already tested this. With only wallbang that little, it's almost not having any. Players are still not penalized for peeking. Nor would it be enough for those ledges or barrels.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've already tested this. With only wallbang that little, it's almost not having any. Players are still not penalized for peeking. Nor would it be enough for those ledges or barrels.


Surely the game had different settings for different materials e.g. a box. Cant there be one for a barrel, since its not a solid object?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Surely the game had different settings for different materials e.g. a box. Cant there be one for a barrel, since its not a solid object?


It does, but I either don't see it and see everything else, or it's tied with that. Either way, that still doesn't fix the ledges that should be spammable. Nor does it fix people peeking poorly and not being punished for it. With very little wallbang, and the quick movement speed, adding what you're proposing still wouldn't fix the issue that many are asking for in the e-sports community.


----------



## Rebellion88

Have to say I'm quite happy with the latest patch, and constantly playing some casual touching up on my SSG skills, as I think the gun is underrated.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Just sold quite a few of my more expensive cases and now I have $15+, currently saving up for an AK-47 Emerald Pinstrip, I feel like I need to get atleast minimal wear because the others in lower condition are going down in price fairly fast.


----------



## MR-e

another video from last night. one over the top play from some guy 1v2 with a quick flick shot and total random "oooooh" moment for the last. other than that, watch for some angles, successful and failed b holds. most of all, the color commentary from the random 4 i get paired up with in this solo q adventure known as esea pugs.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Just sold quite a few of my more expensive cases and now I have $15+, currently saving up for an AK-47 Emerald Pinstrip, I feel like I need to get atleast minimal wear because the others in lower condition are going down in price fairly fast.


Both new AK skins are so ugly... Black/red laminate are still the best looking imo.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Just sold quite a few of my more expensive cases and now I have $15+, currently saving up for an AK-47 Emerald Pinstrip, I feel like I need to get atleast minimal wear because the others in lower condition are going down in price fairly fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Both new AK skins are so ugly... Black/red laminate are still the best looking imo.
Click to expand...

I'm definitely keeping my Black laminate for now but I don't know...I personally think Pinstrip looks alot better.


----------



## Mwarren

Black/Red still looks best in my opinion as well.

I do like the new tuxedo skins though for all of the guns.


----------



## Jack Mac

IMO
Fire Serpent > Vulcan > Case Hardened > Emerald Pinstrip, Redline > Black laminate > Red Laminate > default AK > Blue laminate > rest


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> IMO
> Fire Serpent > Vulcan > Case Hardened > Emerald Pinstrip, Redline > Black laminate > Red Laminate > default AK > Blue laminate > rest


Case hardened with lot of blue are indeed quite nice looking.

Don't really like the vulcan at all. Looks like a toy gun ingame.


----------



## Jack Mac

Case hardened AKs look nice and I like how they're unique.


----------



## nusho

golden case hardens look incredible


----------



## waylo88

Vulcan is amazing.

For me, it goes Vulcan > Redline > Fire Serpent > Emerald Pinstripe > Blue > Red > Case Hardened > Black

Case hardened goes between Fire Serpent and Emerald Pinstripe on the list if it's mostly blue.


----------



## LDV617

I like Case Hardened the most personally, there are some other nice AKs though


----------



## PsYcHo29388

As of right now...

Emerald Pinstrip > Fire Serpent > Red & Black Laminate > Blue Laminate > Vulcan > Redline > Case Hardened > Industrial Skins

A lot of the time I prefer the simplistic and more realistic designs over the more complex and, as a friend of mine says, overdone designs. Vulcan and Redline to me look like something that you'd get from an Airsoft shop. As for case hardened, I never liked case hardened anything so ehhh.

Oh, might aswell do an M4A4 list too.

Radiation Hazard > Howl > Asiimov > Urban DDPAT > Xray > Zirka > Desert Storm > All Others


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> As of right now...
> 
> Emerald Pinstrip > Fire Serpent > Red & Black Laminate > Blue Laminate > Vulcan > Redline > Case Hardened > Industrial Skins
> 
> A lot of the time I prefer the simplistic and more realistic designs over the more complex and, as a friend of mine says, overdone designs. Vulcan and Redline to me look like something that you'd get from an Airsoft shop. As for case hardened, I never liked case hardened anything so ehhh.
> 
> Oh, might aswell do an M4A4 list too.
> 
> Radiation Hazard > Howl > Asiimov > Urban DDPAT > Xray > Zirka > Desert Storm > All Others


Vulcan and Redline do look like airsoft guns and seems to kill the whole design of the AK as a weapon.

The Fire Serpent sure is over the top in its design but for some reasons it looks fine to me.


----------



## waylo88

I'm a fan of the more colorful designs. In real life would I want my gun to look that way? No, but it's a video game. I like the colorful, complex designs. The only problem is they all look pretty awful if they arent at least Minimal Wear.

As far as the M4 goes, my list is Howl > Asiimov > Zirka > Urban DDPAT > Radiation Hazard > Desert Storm >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Xray

I think the Xray is horrendous looking. I have one and don't even use it.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'm a fan of the more colorful designs. In real life would I want my gun to look that way? No, but it's a video game. I like the colorful, complex designs. The only problem is they all look pretty awful if they arent at least Minimal Wear.
> 
> As far as the M4 goes, my list is Howl > Asiimov > Zirka > Urban DDPAT > Radiation Hazard > Desert Storm >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Xray
> 
> I think the Xray is horrendous looking. I have one and don't even use it.


I'd like to find an m4 howl! I'll try to trade my asiimov for one when prices will be lower in a month or so.


----------



## Dveight

So b4 i came to work i decided to buy a huntsman case an open it. An wat did i get got a ak. was really happy to make 50 bucks off 6.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> So b4 i came to work i decided to buy a huntsman case an open it. An wat did i get got a ak. was really happy to make 50 bucks off 6.


Try to trade or sell it asap before it looses too much value in the weeks to come.
Newly released gun skins tend to lower in value pretty fast (1 month or so).


----------



## Jack Mac

I'm so mad...
I won 6 games in a ROW and I carried my horrible friend who buys on save rounds, bottom frags, and trolls, yet he gets ranked up and I don't. I'm done.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> So b4 i came to work i decided to buy a huntsman case an open it. An wat did i get got a ak. was really happy to make 50 bucks off 6.


Dang, I would have bought that AK from you if I knew! Would even done paypal









*PATCH CAME OUT*

Quote:


> *[MATCHMAKING]*
> Fixed buytime ending as soon as all players join in QMM.
> Increased warmuptime when all players are connected from 30 sec to 60 sec
> 
> *[UI]*
> Fixed the default radar scale and money position settings overlapping with the spectator UI in the most common resolutions.
> Dropdown panels now support more than 20 options.
> Fixed inventory grenades icons drawing black.
> Fixed the bottom position player counter being a bit too low and cut off.
> Fixed hud alert flickering.
> Fixed Deathmatch Bonus Panel overlapping excessively with radar in extreme cases.
> Optimized some hud options code which improves performance.
> Money position relative to radar now considers safezone.
> Fixed HUD background alpha not saving if you set cl_hud_background_alpha to 0.
> 
> *[SDK]*
> Added concommand 'rangefinder' for map makers (provides 2d and 3d distance to target).
> In Demolition games, the last weapon can be any weapon and trigger the end of round logic if enabled.
> 
> *[MISC]*
> Added Effective range and rangefinder functionality to cl_weapon_debug_print_accuracy convar.
> Fixed bad hostage icon positioning in some cases.
> In DeathMatch it now says the right name for all guns.
> In Demolition games, the next weapon panels now work for all guns.
> Optimized backend performance when when accessing CS:GO inventory on Steam Community.
> *Size: ~19MB*


Is it me, or are drops for Huntsman cases really low?


----------



## Mwarren

They are low, I got a huntsman case yesterday but sold it asap.

Make a quick $5, don't see much of a point in the skins personally.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Try to trade or sell it asap before it looses too much value in the weeks to come.
> Newly released gun skins tend to lower in value pretty fast (1 month or so).


ya i did i sold it for 50 bc i wanted to sell fast. an when i get home i plan on buying a m4a1s blood tiger st. an the rest of the money is going to keys to open huntsman cases.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Dang, I would have bought that AK from you if I knew! Would even done paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PATCH CAME OUT*
> Is it me, or are drops for Huntsman cases really low?


i have had pretty good luck. i have had about 14 dropped to me mostly just playing around not in comp. i would of sold it to ya. if ur was on my steam. i told everyone hehe just to rub it in. it has been my first an only huntsman case opening, an i got a really good skin. id really like a knife again. the first case i ever opened i got an m9 an sold it to a m8 for 100 bucks. But for the most part i just sell every good think i get if it sells for a lot an buy wat i want later when price i low.


----------



## dmasteR

This video LOL


----------



## Aventadoor

I know K/D ratio doesnt matter in DM, but I just got 2K/D ratio on BrutalCS HSmod!








188 kills, 16 assists, 94 deaths.
Unfortunaly I got so excited that I forgot to prnt screen...


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video LOL


No..stop... this is too amazing lol


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video LOL


I guess I should try this out with my G25.









Wheel only tournament anyone?


----------



## Rebellion88

Haha killed by the wheel... EPIC


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video LOL


This is just too good...

Some people think I'm crazy for hoarding cases, however...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Current Steam alt inventory:
7x Winter Offensive
6x Phoenix
3x Community Capsule 1
25x Weapon Case 2
14x Winter eSports
10x Sticker Capsule 2
8x Sticker Capsule 1
59x Weapon Case 3

If my Calculations are correct, I will have $244.25 from the cases alone by December of this year.


----------



## waylo88

Just played one on Train. We had T first and were down 13-2 at the half. We wound up winning 16-14. The comeback was indeed real. I'm pretty amped now after that one.


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just played one on Train. We had T first and were down 13-2 at the half. We wound up winning 16-14. The comeback was indeed real. I'm pretty amped now after that one.


Play another maybe your the good luck charm and on a winning streak now







Always nice when you feel down and out to comeback like that and win.


----------



## H3iman

This was my first game of the day with my new Steelseries Rival mouse.



And this was my second game of the day.



Without question the worst game I've ever played, but Valve insists I'm still Badge material. And it doesn't matter how much I DM, my aim is still crap in matches.

Any advice on how to suck less?


----------



## nusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3iman*
> 
> This was my first game of the day with my new Steelseries Rival mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> And this was my second game of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Without question the worst game I've ever played, but Valve insists I'm still Badge material. And it doesn't matter how much I DM, my aim is still crap in matches.
> 
> Any advice on how to suck less?


You have to get used to your new mouse. It may not be the one for you. Like do you feel less control over your recoil with it?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Make aim second nature. DM without ingame sound and probably with music on. This leaves your brain open to other thought processes. Which can be dedicated to radar, last known locations of opponents, ingame sound, logical possibilities of opponent locations,etc. and also, when in a firefight, expose yourself as little as possible.


----------



## H3iman

That's just it, I love this mouse. It's extremely comfortable, tracks great, and would be perfect if the lift-off distance was just a little lower. And I played deathmatch for over an hour today before those games, and did really well. I just don't understand why I can't translate muscle memory from deathmatch into kills in competitive. I also did some training_aim_csgo practice today, and although it wasn't spectacular, I was doing just as well as I was with my Deathadder.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3iman*
> 
> That's just it, I love this mouse. It's extremely comfortable, tracks great, and would be perfect if the lift-off distance was just a little lower. And I played deathmatch for over an hour today before those games, and did really well. I just don't understand why I can't translate muscle memory from deathmatch into kills in competitive. I also did some training_aim_csgo practice today, and although it wasn't spectacular, I was doing just as well as I was with my Deathadder.


Sometimes i find if the other team plays really od an not like the rank they are. it messes up my game really bad.


----------



## Dveight

But as for today i was playing on a team no mics ugh. an i was holding my son an only useing the scout bc im trying to get good with it since its pretty good eco vs awp. 7/10 times i can out sinper awps with it. but back to the game i was playing they started talking **** an shooting me to low health. they call me bad but all 3 got month cool downs for killing me. If you are gonna be rude to a team mate atleast make sure ur over 10 kills lol.


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive been playing alot of DM myself. Gone from negative k/d ratio to having a "bad" Day if I dont get over 1k/d ratio. Its easy to loose focus on such little things as good placement/angles . I personally, tend to loose the Essence of aiming. Like ending up spraying alot. So i like to focus on getting 1 shot headshots only.

It have helped me being more consistently 1 of the top fraggers when playing MM . But yeah, doesnt help if the team is funny ruski! Jk







.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Greatest advice of all time: don't even attempt to play competitive when your mind is in shambles.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Greatest advice of all time: don't even attempt to play competitive when your mind is in shambles.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh how true it is lol. never play csgo in a bad mood.


----------



## waylo88

Just a heads-up to everyone here, if you MM and run into two players with the names "?silver" and "ptc", be prepared to lose if they're on your team. Two of the most toxic players I've ever had the displeasure of playing with. After winning nine rounds, we lost the next three and our team was broke. By this point I had them muted due to all their raging in-game despite us winning. Apparently they were mad my friend and I didn't drop for them (we had 3.5K each...) so they shot us down to 20HP. They then spent the remaining rounds on T-side hiding in spawn out of spite I guess?

Round switches and they AFK in CT spawn until my friend and I die every round, so they could then come and go hide in a corner somewhere. We wind up losing the game 12-16.

The worst part is we politely asked the other team to report them for their atrocious attitudes and just get met with a flood of "****" comments. Like I said in a previous post, the CS community is quickly approaching LOL levels of toxic players.

Also, I really hate that there were three of us queued together and there was zero way for us to kick them from the game. I wish a 3-2 vote would pass if they've done enough damage to teammates.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just a heads-up to everyone here, if you MM and run into two players with the names "?silver" and "ptc", be prepared to lose if they're on your team. Two of the most toxic players I've ever had the displeasure of playing with. After winning nine rounds, we lost the next three and our team was broke. By this point I had them muted due to all their raging in-game despite us winning. Apparently they were mad my friend and I didn't drop for them (we had 3.5K each...) so they shot us down to 20HP. They then spent the remaining rounds on T-side hiding in spawn out of spite I guess?
> 
> Round switches and they AFK in CT spawn until my friend and I die every round, so they could then come and go hide in a corner somewhere. We wind up losing the game 12-16.
> 
> The worst part is we politely asked the other team to report them for their atrocious attitudes and just get met with a flood of "****" comments. Like I said in a previous post, the CS community is quickly approaching LOL levels of toxic players.
> 
> Also, I really hate that there were three of us queued together and there was zero way for us to kick them from the game. I wish a 3-2 vote would pass if they've done enough damage to teammates.


What were there ranks? Considering this is MM, those type of players are normally found in the lower ranks.

I'm assuming you had 3.5K before you bought?


----------



## waylo88

Yes, 3.5K before buying.

Every person in the game was DMG. Pretty appalling for that rank. Never experienced people so utterly childish.


----------



## Mwarren

I'm DMG and there is still a lot of crappy players at this level.

I'd hope that this changes at Eagle Elite and above.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I'm DMG and there is still a lot of crappy players at this level.
> 
> I'd hope that this changes at Eagle Elite and above.


Tell me about it.

I don't even ask that people go nuts and drop 40 every game, we all have bad games. I do all the time. However, some people just make the dumbest decisions that really leave you speechless, even at DMG. My friends and I have a goal to get Eagle, and hopefully that'll help weed out some of the trolls/idiots.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Tell me about it.
> 
> I don't even ask that people go nuts and drop 40 every game, we all have bad games. I do all the time. However, some people just make the dumbest decisions that really leave you speechless, even at DMG. My friends and I have a goal to get Eagle, and hopefully that'll help weed out some of the trolls/idiots.


The difference in skill level between DMG and Eagle is huge from what I've seen, idk about the maturity of the players though. I've been playing with my brother who is Eagle Master, so we get put against his ranks, and then it seems soooooo easy when I play by myself at DMG ranks.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The difference in skill level between DMG and Eagle is huge from what I've seen, idk about the maturity of the players though. I've been playing with my brother who is Eagle Master, so we get put against his ranks, and then it seems soooooo easy when I play by myself at DMG ranks.


I've scored above Eagles before in matches so I don't know about the difference being huge.

I heard that it takes about three to four wins in a row as a DMG to get Eagle.

I think from Badge to the levels above it, it comes down to team work.

I'm sure that if I qued up with 4 other badges that communicated well and had even just decent aim we could make it to Eagle in a night.

The problem that I'm having at badge is that most players bait just for frags and there's a major lack of communication and team work.

I've had games where nobody used a mic at the badge level.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Yes, 3.5K before buying.
> 
> Every person in the game was DMG. Pretty appalling for that rank. Never experienced people so utterly childish.


Most likely why. Almost every DMG player I end up encountering has this attitude where they're unwilling to take any advice, then complain at the end of the game when they see my friend or my ranks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I've scored above Eagles before in matches so I don't know about the difference being huge.
> 
> I heard that it takes about three to four wins in a row as a DMG to get Eagle.
> 
> I think from Badge to the levels above it, it comes down to team work.
> 
> I'm sure that if I qued up with 4 other badges that communicated well and had even just decent aim we could make it to Eagle in a night.
> 
> The problem that I'm having at badge is that most players bait just for frags and there's a major lack of communication and team work.
> 
> I've had games where nobody used a mic at the badge level.


The amount of communication that's actually required on a good team is too much for MM. People cry about needing to hear the precious footsteps. People don't seem to understand that with lots of communication, footsteps aren't nearly as important. Especially not in the first 30 seconds of the round where you should be playing for the rush anyways.

Oh look, a new knife again.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I've scored above Eagles before in matches so I don't know about the difference being huge.
> 
> I heard that it takes about three to four wins in a row as a DMG to get Eagle.
> 
> I think from Badge to the levels above it, it comes down to team work.
> 
> I'm sure that if I qued up with 4 other badges that communicated well and had even just decent aim we could make it to Eagle in a night.
> 
> The problem that I'm having at badge is that most players bait just for frags and there's a major lack of communication and team work.
> 
> I've had games where nobody used a mic at the badge level.


3 or 4 in a row to get Eagle? Na
I got Eagle when I won 11 in a row.
But now I'm back to DMG


----------



## Swag

The more games you've played, the more games it'll take to get to Eagle.

For example, if you have a new account with 0 games, you can get to Eagle with just 15 straight wins, and to Global in around 20 - 25 wins. This is why boosting is a popular thing with new accounts because they only take so few games to reach the max rank. Of course, deranking is quick as well. The more games you've played, the more you're going to be sticking to a certain rank meaning that it'll take more to win to rank up and more to lose to rank down.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 3 or 4 in a row to get Eagle? Na
> I got Eagle when I won 11 in a row.
> But now I'm back to DMG


Well... I dropped from LEM to DMG after one night of playing with my low rank friends. Then I played with some other friends (3 had dropped as well and were LE, 1 LEM) and 6 wins later I was back on LEM







Then 12 games later after 1 loss, 1 draw and rest wins I got back on Supreme.


----------



## PolyMorphist

*Meanwhile in Nova Master...*

Game 1 - Solo queueing: We lose the pistol round, and then the next 2 games (because of eco), a guy on my team leaves because he thinks the game is hopeless for us. We end up winning 16-10

Game 2 - Solo queueing: 1v1, bomb JUST planted. We are CTs. Guy on my team decides to save on the basis that '_the other guy got an ace last round. i have no chance"_

Game 3 - Queueing with 3 friends: I'm the only one alive. 1v1. Crucial round. Random on our team starts to make loud, obnoxious sounds over VOIP. I ask him to shh because I need to sound whore. He doesn't stop. I won't mute in fear that the enemy appears. Enemy ends up coming up behind me and killing me (he wasn't crouching he was casually running around the map)


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> *Meanwhile in Nova Master...*
> Game 2 - Solo queueing: 1v1, bomb JUST planted. We are CTs. Guy on my team decides to save on the basis that '_the other guy got an ace last round. i have no chance"_


Haha actually made me laugh, that self-confidence


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> *Meanwhile in Nova Master...*
> 
> Game 1 - Solo queueing: We lose the pistol round, and then the next 2 games (because of eco), a guy on my team leaves because he thinks the game is hopeless for us. We end up winning 16-10
> 
> Game 2 - Solo queueing: 1v1, bomb JUST planted. We are CTs. Guy on my team decides to save on the basis that '_the other guy got an ace last round. i have no chance"_
> 
> Game 3 - Queueing with 3 friends: I'm the only one alive. 1v1. Crucial round. Random on our team starts to make loud, obnoxious sounds over VOIP. I ask him to shh because I need to sound whore. He doesn't stop. I won't mute in fear that the enemy appears. Enemy ends up coming up behind me and killing me (he wasn't crouching he was casually running around the map)


Haha that made me laugh a lot. I would've just been like, "Oh he aced last round is it? He's MINE."


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha that made me laugh a lot. I would've just been like, "Oh he aced last round is it? He's MINE."


Imo I the better my opponent plays, the better I play.


----------



## Pwnography

[quot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I've scored above Eagles before in matches so I don't know about the difference being huge.
> 
> I heard that it takes about three to four wins in a row as a DMG to get Eagle.
> 
> I think from Badge to the levels above it, it comes down to team work.
> 
> I'm sure that if I qued up with 4 other badges that communicated well and had even just decent aim we could make it to Eagle in a night.
> 
> The problem that I'm having at badge is that most players bait just for frags and there's a major lack of communication and team work.
> 
> I've had games where nobody used a mic at the badge level.


While I agree that teamwork plays a larger part at higher skill brackets, I would be careful of basing the skill required to be Eagle rank on that fact you have scored above eagle players. My Gold Nova friends have scored above me in games but I wouldn't say the difference between that and GE isn't huge ^^.

I would also say that as much as teamwork plays a part, its just as much knowing what to do. The higher up the ranks you go the more you decisions matter, you need to know where you should be standing based on where all the other players are, if you can flash to buy time, will you team mate be able to get a return kill should you rotate, counting nades, correct angles during a retake/hold etc. etc.

IMO there are so many things that are simply overlooked and that lower ranked players dont realise they are not doing/doing wrong.

That being said there are lots of SMFC players who have no idea how to do those things i listed XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The more games you've played, the more games it'll take to get to Eagle.
> 
> For example, if you have a new account with 0 games, you can get to Eagle with just 15 straight wins, and to Global in around 20 - 25 wins. This is why boosting is a popular thing with new accounts because they only take so few games to reach the max rank. Of course, deranking is quick as well. The more games you've played, the more you're going to be sticking to a certain rank meaning that it'll take more to win to rank up and more to lose to rank down.


You can get Global in 10 wins ez if you que with globals/SMFC.

My alt was LEM with like 12-6 (roughly the losses) playing at AK/DMG lvl.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The more games you've played, the more games it'll take to get to Eagle.
> 
> For example, if you have a new account with 0 games, you can get to Eagle with just 15 straight wins, and to Global in around 20 - 25 wins. This is why boosting is a popular thing with new accounts because they only take so few games to reach the max rank. Of course, deranking is quick as well. The more games you've played, the more you're going to be sticking to a certain rank meaning that it'll take more to win to rank up and more to lose to rank down.


This actually isn't true. It has a lot to do with where your ELO sits on the ranking bracket. I've lost GE before and it only took one win to get it back.


----------



## waylo88

I just wish it would give people somewhat of an indicator as to where they stand in terms of ranking up or getting de-ranked and not just be this system that keeps you totally in the dark.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone betting in the upcoming days? Finally something to bet on, though none of these matches look very good besides the iBP vs coL and Titan vs LDLC


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I just wish it would give people somewhat of an indicator as to where they stand in terms of ranking up or getting de-ranked and not just be this system that keeps you totally in the dark.


You don't think 15 or how many different ranks we have now is "accurate" enough? If you've tried Dota 2 or any other game with a ranked number, people will obsess a lot about that.

It's easy to calculate in CS - if you just ranked up after being on a certain rank for a while, chances are that you're just teetering on the edge to downrank again. If you're been on a certain rank for a while it's not so easy to tell though.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I just wish it would give people somewhat of an indicator as to where they stand in terms of ranking up or getting de-ranked and not just be this system that keeps you totally in the dark.


When you find out that Biceps is LEM you no longer care about ranks


----------



## kmac20

I've only gone down in rank once, when I played with some friends who were REAL NEW to CSGO. Aside from that I've only gone up in rank. Consistently. Gold nova 3 atm, started at Silver 3ish, or something around there. I feel that I could probably continue to climb up in rank and I'd wager I'd hit my wall around Master Guardian 2, +/- a rank

I've noticed if you win in big streaks you rank up faster, and if you have a loss or two in between, EVEN IF you're #1 on your team with a score of 15:3 with plants, defusals, etc., you still wont go up even if you had won 10 games in a row before.

At one point i jumped two ranks because I was on such a big winning streak, the people I was playing with and against were wayyy below my skill level.

Again, not claiming to be some Global Elite player here, I again think I would hit my personal peak around Master Guardian 2 +/- a level, but I've been playin CS in all its iterations for around 8-9 years now, and I'd say I'll end up where I belong. Meaning if I DONT go past Gold Nova 3, this is more than likely the rank I belong at.

Also know this: if you DONT PLAY for a few weeks? It removes your ranks. I didn't play CSGO for a few weeks/months when my video card was busted, and when I played a ranked game again it had not only removed my ranking, but put me back at silver. Jumped right back to Gold Nova 3 after only a couple games that I won in a row. So in my experience, that loss of rank from taking a break can be recovered much more quickly than the original climb to said rank.

The system is somewhat complex and while it appears to be based MOSTLY on wins, it also does factor in streaks, and score to an extent (at least in regard to avoiding a DERANK if you were clearly head and shoulders above your team, however a loss seems to never result in a rank up, regardless of how hard you carried and how far away you were from your team).

So I guess the moral is play better and you'll go up in rank. People think theres "ELO hell" both here and in dota: they always feel like the ELO system "doesn't work for [them]." That they're "getting screwed", but in reality they're just not playing at the level they think they are. I have no reservations about my own skill, and again feel I'm pretty close to where I will end when I hit my wall.

Sure, you may be playing with people that are below you in terms of tactics, ideas, and choices, but if said person was honestly and truthfully _that much better_, they'd stomp everyone in that server if they were way above everyone in skill. If you're not stomping out every game of match making, ending like 25/3 and carrying your team, then you probably are playing people within a rank or two of your true current skill level. And yes, I was stomping most of those games when I was placed back into Silver 4 after my break of 6-8 weeks. This is also why I think the gap will be closed faster if you lose ranks due to such a break: you should simply stomp out games when it places you back lower as a result of not playing for an extended period of time.

I really feel that they place the vast majority of people (myself included) appropriately, and that the only true way to go up is to _play better._ When I focus and play good, I rank up quickly. When I *** *** *** and smoke mary wanna while I play, I tend to not go up. It really is based on your play (and by extension, skill). Just my 2 cents though. Again everyone thinks that they're "the one" that the matchmaking and ELO doesn't work for, so I doubt anyone who feels slighted by MM and its ELO will agree.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> You don't think 15 or how many different ranks we have now is "accurate" enough? If you've tried Dota 2 or any other game with a ranked number, people will obsess a lot about that.
> 
> It's easy to calculate in CS - if you just ranked up after being on a certain rank for a while, chances are that you're just teetering on the edge to downrank again. *If you're been on a certain rank for a while it's not so easy to tell though*.


Exactly why I wish it was more accurate...

I just look at something like League of Legends, which also uses an ELO system, and it's miles ahead of the one in CS. Even the old LOL ranking system was better.

Simply telling me I'm DMG isn't that accurate. Where do I stand when put against other DMG's? Am I at the top, close to ranking up, or am I near the bottom in danger of demotion?

So what if people will obsess over a number? People already obsess over the pictures we have. What exactly would be different?


----------



## LDV617

You mention some interesting things, ELO hell included.

Here is something to think about -- Ranks are relative. What does that mean? Well a MG1 who played when the game first came out, is probably an Eagle or Legendary Eagle by now, not by improvement but by inflation.

I took a break for a few weeks recently, and leveled up from Nova 4 - MG2 in a day. I don't think I got better, in fact I know I got worse. But the level of play at those ranks has changed.

Does anyone remember good ol' WoW? TBC Arenas? Remember how in Season 1 hitting 1900 or 2000 was an astonishing achievement that only the best of the best got? Well by Season 4 if you did not place over 1900 you were a god awful scrub who didn't know to pillar hump.

This is true here as well. The reason for causing this is player inflation. The more people / teams playing, the higher rating you get. I don't know too much about the CS:GO system, but I would assume it works EXACTLY like the WoW Arenas (TBC) but instead of Titles at the end of the season, you are placed in a level of skill equal to your rating. In WoW, if you remember, you needed to win ~7/10 games to progress in rating. Meaning if you went 7-3, for the week, you would be at the same place you started (win 7 games for ~8 rating each, then lose 3 games for ~19 each -- because you LOSE more than you GAIN)

This is how I view CS:GO rankings, and I think it's pretty accurate. Starting at Nova 4, I won 8 games (7-0-1) Saturday, that put me to MG2, then lost 2 the next morning, and already back to MG1. I think I am going to be stuck in MG1 limbo for a while but if I go on another win streak, I can definitely see myself getting DMG.

I have also noticed my friends creeping up the ranks into DMG / Eagles who used to play on a fairly equal playing field at Nova 3-4, this is another reason I blame inflation (Not saying they haven't gotten better, but a few months ago we were racing to get the MG1, then all took a few weeks/months off)

Take this all with a grain of salt though because;
1) I don't have any hard proof about any of these assumptions from Valve
2) I can clearly remember downranking from games I have WON, but played terribly in


----------



## LDV617

dmasteR I'm just now getting into CSlounge betting. Any tips? I don't really give a spit about 99% of my weapons (I want to keep my Blood in the Water (Sharkeisha), Case Hardened AK, and Mac-10 Heat). So I am currently betting a lot of >.50 value weapons on underdogs (coL ftw). Think this type of gambling pays off ever? Or am I better off betting those same weapons on the favorite?


----------



## zemco999

Idkj if this is allowed to be linked, but an AWP giveaway showed up on reddit yesterday by one of the larger csGO traders on reddit


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/25bhi6/free_giveaway_awp_electric_hive_factory_new/


----------



## Aventadoor

You guys seen pashaBiceps twitch stream?
Its so funny







He must be the coolest pro in CSGO


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> You guys seen pashaBiceps twitch stream?
> Its so funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He must be the coolest pro in CSGO


I caught some last night when he was playing with GTR, he's the exact opposite to what you'd expect him to be like. Not surprised he's getting good numbers on his stream, nearly everything he says is funny.


----------



## MR-e

I'm not sure why everyone here is so obsessed over their ranks? Stories all range from I solo queue this and group with friends that and my rank is only so and so. What does that matter to you? A legitimate question, not meaning to provoke or stir any pots - just curious.

My pov is I play to have fun and take the losses and wins as they come. The only time I really get irked is when I'm queued against a cheater. Even then, that's nothing more than just playing 8 rounds and having everyone on the team disconnect after reporting. All it takes is to inform the random 4 people or whoever you're queued with the consequences of leaving after 8 rounds. If everyone leaves, then you dont get punished for an abandon & usually you don't derank unless you've left a lot of games - ~ 5+ games. This ensures that overwatch will queue the accused for demo's later.

Back to the point, there's no real meaning to getting all worked up over ranks imo. You are in your bracket, whether you think you belong there or not. I solo queue 90% of my games and bounce around LEG & SMFC with touch and go GE's. I can honestly say that whenever I queue with *anyone* DMG and below, they honestly have a lot to improve on game smart wise. That's even before crosshair placement and aim.

So unless you're looking to go competitive, focus on having fun first. Watch Demo's, cannot stress how important watching demo's are to improving your game. Pick a map, pick a match of your favorite team, download the demo and focus on one position. Take Dust2 B for instance, find the solo player there and see how they hold off that site and learn a thing or two. Check the timer and HUD position of his teammates when he starts rotating from B to retake A.

There's a lot of venting going on Reddit and these forums regarding ranks and whatnot but all it looks like from someone else is you're losing focus on the important aspects and only playing for your selfish and limited pov.

Just had to throw it out there, guy posted earlier about playing while holding his baby and teammates getting mad at him for scouting... LOL


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone betting in the upcoming days? Finally something to bet on, though none of these matches look very good besides the iBP vs coL and Titan vs LDLC


I'm probably going to put a pretty large bet on Netcode if their odds stay close to what they are now (76%). Same goes for the Dig game. I'm tempted to put a large bet on iBP as well, but I'm still not sure.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I'm not sure why everyone here is so obsessed over their ranks? Stories all range from I solo queue this and group with friends that and my rank is only so and so. What does that matter to you? A legitimate question, not meaning to provoke or stir any pots - just curious.
> 
> My pov is I play to have fun and take the losses and wins as they come. The only time I really get irked is when I'm queued against a cheater. Even then, that's nothing more than just playing 8 rounds and having everyone on the team disconnect after reporting. All it takes is to inform the random 4 people or whoever you're queued with the consequences of leaving after 8 rounds. If everyone leaves, then you dont get punished for an abandon & usually you don't derank unless you've left a lot of games - ~ 5+ games. This ensures that overwatch will queue the accused for demo's later.
> 
> Back to the point, there's no real meaning to getting all worked up over ranks imo. You are in your bracket, whether you think you belong there or not. I solo queue 90% of my games and bounce around LEG & SMFC with touch and go GE's. I can honestly say that whenever I queue with *anyone* DMG and below, they honestly have a lot to improve on game smart wise. That's even before crosshair placement and aim.
> 
> So unless you're looking to go competitive, focus on having fun first. Watch Demo's, cannot stress how important watching demo's are to improving your game. Pick a map, pick a match of your favorite team, download the demo and focus on one position. Take Dust2 B for instance, find the solo player there and see how they hold off that site and learn a thing or two. Check the timer and HUD position of his teammates when he starts rotating from B to retake A.
> 
> There's a lot of venting going on Reddit and these forums regarding ranks and whatnot but all it looks like from someone else is you're losing focus on the important aspects and only playing for your selfish and limited pov.
> 
> Just had to throw it out there, guy posted earlier about playing while holding his baby and teammates getting mad at him for scouting... LOL


I agree with this 100%

There's also too many players that are too worried about their ranks, when it honestly IMO holds very little value in how good you truly are.


----------



## waylo88

The reason I care about my rank...it determines the quality of player I get matched with. Granted, I know there are some idiots at higher ranks, but you get them less frequently than you do at lower ranks. People ranked higher understand basic concepts, good teamwork, etc... Lower ranked players often times don't get basic things and refuse to play as a team or follow any type of instruction whatsoever.

I don't see my rank as an epeen thing.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Exactly why I wish it was more accurate...
> 
> I just look at something like League of Legends, which also uses an ELO system, and it's miles ahead of the one in CS. Even the old LOL ranking system was better.
> 
> Simply telling me I'm DMG isn't that accurate. Where do I stand when put against other DMG's? Am I at the top, close to ranking up, or am I near the bottom in danger of demotion?
> 
> So what if people will obsess over a number? People already obsess over the pictures we have. What exactly would be different?


Telling you that you're DMG is pretty accurate. I've seen plenty of guides and hints as to what people in certain skill brackets do wrong. The issue with DMG's is that they lack consistency - and if you don't rank up, you've probably hit your own skill ceiling or need to try something else. Just playing the game isn't always the right answer.


----------



## MR-e

I can see where you're coming from with your argument, but honestly it's no better the higher you go. In a match make setting where you're queued solo and have bad teammates, there's also the possibility of the other team having bad teammates. If you were truly ranked below what you think you're capable of, then you will have no problems carrying your team regardless of idiots.

This doesn't mean you go and 1vs5 the opposing team and expect to win all the time. You need to help generate momentum during the match. You need to be the one that's voicing a valid opinion and communicate some direction. Steer your team to take the round, don't be a dictator and micro manage. That's all it takes for pubs. Doing so will net you a better understanding of the overall game and lead to more wins than loses.

Once you stop playing for rank and actually play with a genuine _want_ to get better, a whole new game opens up and it actually becomes fun instead of a chore. There's more to it than a silly little icon besides your name. Now this is just Match Making, no one cares what rank you are once you're in the competitive scene.

I find that whenever I queue with my buddies that are below DMG, it's always a lot more fun coaching and mentoring. Sure they don't have the most amazing aim, but with a drive to win, they're listen and soak up info much better than higher ranked players. once you get into SMFC, everyone is cal-i and think they're the awesome with ego's bigger than Kanye West. That's when the game team bickering and toxic behavior run rampant solo queueing.

Hope you guys can see where I'm coming from as well, I used to cs 1.6 competitive for 10 years on and off. Now I'm just a washed up esea pugger


----------



## nusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I can see where you're coming from with your argument, but honestly it's no better the higher you go. In a match make setting where you're queued solo and have bad teammates, there's also the possibility of the other team having bad teammates. If you were truly ranked below what you think you're capable of, then you will have no problems carrying your team regardless of idiots.
> 
> This doesn't mean you go and 1vs5 the opposing team and expect to win all the time. You need to help generate momentum during the match. You need to be the one that's voicing a valid opinion and communicate some direction. Steer your team to take the round, don't be a dictator and micro manage. That's all it takes for pubs. Doing so will net you a better understanding of the overall game and lead to more wins than loses.
> 
> Once you stop playing for rank and actually play with a genuine _want_ to get better, a whole new game opens up and it actually becomes fun instead of a chore. There's more to it than a silly little icon besides your name. Now this is just Match Making, no one cares what rank you are once you're in the competitive scene.
> 
> I find that whenever I queue with my buddies that are below DMG, it's always a lot more fun coaching and mentoring. Sure they don't have the most amazing aim, but with a drive to win, they're listen and soak up info much better than higher ranked players. once you get into SMFC, everyone is cal-i and think they're awesome with ego's bigger than Kanye West. That's when the game team bickering and toxic behavior run rampant solo queueing.
> 
> Hope you guys can see where I'm coming from as well, I used to cs 1.6 competitive for 10 years on and off. Now I'm just a washed up esea pugger


amen good sir


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> dmasteR I'm just now getting into CSlounge betting. Any tips? I don't really give a spit about 99% of my weapons (I want to keep my Blood in the Water (Sharkeisha), Case Hardened AK, and Mac-10 Heat). So I am currently betting a lot of >.50 value weapons on underdogs (coL ftw). Think this type of gambling pays off ever? Or am I better off betting those same weapons on the favorite?


http://www.reddit.com/r/csgobetting/

I can also help you as well. Just message me on Steam, you have me there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> You guys seen pashaBiceps twitch stream?
> Its so funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He must be the coolest pro in CSGO


By far the best streamer, and one of the only streamers I actually enjoy watching.


----------



## MR-e

Another vid from last night. Hope you guys like inferno, seems all that gets voted for lately


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The reason I care about my rank...it determines the quality of player I get matched with. Granted, I know there are some idiots at higher ranks, but you get them less frequently than you do at lower ranks. People ranked higher understand basic concepts, good teamwork, etc... Lower ranked players often times don't get basic things and refuse to play as a team or follow any type of instruction whatsoever.
> 
> I don't see my rank as an epeen thing.


I cared about my rank for a wile as well. Untill i got to the pouint where i was playing against hackers an nothing but rude players on an off my team. im now back down to a nova 3 where i find it fun to play bc, i dont have to try super hard. Just taking the time to use guns i dont ever use to see if i can get a few kills with them. scoute is the most fun even jump shots are really funny. But the other night after just goofing off the team i was on was talking alot of crap to me. An i told them it would not be fair if i really tried aginst the other team. They still talking crap, half time comes an the other team talking crap to me aswell. Now im getting mad, 7/12 t side on dust2. So i tried has hard as i could played my corrners got a first an second round ace off long a. why ppl dont fear the usp idk its really a good gun if you can hit your mark. So by the end of the game 29/14 so everyone says they are repoting me for aim bot an walls. i find the csgo community is getting a lil under aged an immature for its own good. Like being told im stupid for selling a vulcan skin to buy a m4a1s blood tiger st skin, when i dont even use the ak. But there is hope still told a few team m8s good job when they won a round that should of been lost an they said thank you sir which made me feel old but good that some kids have manners online.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I've only gone down in rank once, when I played with some friends who were REAL NEW to CSGO. Aside from that I've only gone up in rank. Consistently. Gold nova 3 atm, started at Silver 3ish, or something around there. I feel that I could probably continue to climb up in rank and I'd wager I'd hit my wall around Master Guardian 2, +/- a rank
> 
> I've noticed if you win in big streaks you rank up faster, and if you have a loss or two in between, EVEN IF you're #1 on your team with a score of 15:3 with plants, defusals, etc., you still wont go up even if you had won 10 games in a row before.
> 
> At one point i jumped two ranks because I was on such a big winning streak, the people I was playing with and against were wayyy below my skill level.
> 
> Again, not claiming to be some Global Elite player here, I again think I would hit my personal peak around Master Guardian 2 +/- a level, but I've been playin CS in all its iterations for around 8-9 years now, and I'd say I'll end up where I belong. Meaning if I DONT go past Gold Nova 3, this is more than likely the rank I belong at.
> 
> Also know this: if you DONT PLAY for a few weeks? It removes your ranks. I didn't play CSGO for a few weeks/months when my video card was busted, and when I played a ranked game again it had not only removed my ranking, but put me back at silver. Jumped right back to Gold Nova 3 after only a couple games that I won in a row. So in my experience, that loss of rank from taking a break can be recovered much more quickly than the original climb to said rank.
> 
> The system is somewhat complex and while it appears to be based MOSTLY on wins, it also does factor in streaks, and score to an extent (at least in regard to avoiding a DERANK if you were clearly head and shoulders above your team, however a loss seems to never result in a rank up, regardless of how hard you carried and how far away you were from your team).
> 
> So I guess the moral is play better and you'll go up in rank. People think theres "ELO hell" both here and in dota: they always feel like the ELO system "doesn't work for [them]." That they're "getting screwed", but in reality they're just not playing at the level they think they are. I have no reservations about my own skill, and again feel I'm pretty close to where I will end when I hit my wall.
> 
> Sure, you may be playing with people that are below you in terms of tactics, ideas, and choices, but if said person was honestly and truthfully _that much better_, they'd stomp everyone in that server if they were way above everyone in skill. If you're not stomping out every game of match making, ending like 25/3 and carrying your team, then you probably are playing people within a rank or two of your true current skill level. And yes, I was stomping most of those games when I was placed back into Silver 4 after my break of 6-8 weeks. This is also why I think the gap will be closed faster if you lose ranks due to such a break: you should simply stomp out games when it places you back lower as a result of not playing for an extended period of time.
> 
> I really feel that they place the vast majority of people (myself included) appropriately, and that the only true way to go up is to _play better._ When I focus and play good, I rank up quickly. When I *** *** *** and smoke mary wanna while I play, I tend to not go up. It really is based on your play (and by extension, skill). Just my 2 cents though. Again everyone thinks that they're "the one" that the matchmaking and ELO doesn't work for, so I doubt anyone who feels slighted by MM and its ELO will agree.


hey id say the elo has failed me b4, when i tried all the time. i had a point i time i won 9 in a row top frager or close to it then lost one a deranked so id say it needs some updates just a lil.


----------



## H3iman

I wish this game would just derank me already. Ever since getting badge, I've played half a dozen games and gone even or positive just once, while losing most of my matches. I'm not having much fun when I struggle to do well game after game.

Also, my aim is terrible. I don't know what it is, in DM I can frag no problem. But come competitive, as soon as I see somebody I either aim at the person and spray while attempting to control my recoil, or aim for the head, shoot, and hit their body anyway at which point they kill me.

Anybody have some advice on hitting moving targets?


----------



## Aventadoor

DM, DM and more DM.
Its hard work, just ask pashaBiceps


----------



## Mwarren

I cared about rank until I hit badge. Once I hit badge the games started to get a lot more boring as people start to take the game too seriously in my opinion.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The reason I care about my rank...it determines the quality of player I get matched with. Granted, I know there are some idiots at higher ranks, but you get them less frequently than you do at lower ranks. People ranked higher understand basic concepts, good teamwork, etc... Lower ranked players often times don't get basic things and refuse to play as a team or follow any type of instruction whatsoever.
> 
> I don't see my rank as an epeen thing.


Totally is an e-peen thing, everyone enjoys ranking up etc.

However, you would be wrong to assume it decides the quality of player. MM requires different talents to high skill team games. I know people who are some of the best players in team games struggle in MM due to the unorganized nature and lack of team play.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Tried to pass the bomb to someone and this was the result.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to pass the bomb to someone and this was the result.


d/w just 5 man them, bomb is for pussies.


----------



## LDV617

Won the bet I placed on U5 last night, wish I gambled more though because the payout was pretty nice ^^

Also there was a very interesting convo in the stream (Dustmouret) and they were talking about US vs EU playstyle. They highlighted that US / NA players are way more aggressive and play exactly how you'd expect an "american" to play, lol. Has anyone from the US consciously tried to play more patiently? I am going to try and focus on patience tonight and see if that makes a difference. I'm a little dejected today because I went from Nova 4 to MG2 then back to Nova 4 in 2 days -_- I played really well against the DMGs and MG3s I was playing with, but played 4 or 5 very close games that we didn't pull through in.


----------



## waylo88

I constantly yell at my friends for being impatient. We lose 3v1 and 4v1 situations because they cant just wait for the enemy, they _have_ to go hunt him down.

We have the bomb planted guys, just freakin' wait them out. No need to go find them and get picked off one at a time.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I constantly yell at my friends for being impatient. We lose 3v1 and 4v1 situations because they cant just wait for the enemy, they _have_ to go hunt him down.
> 
> We have the bomb planted guys, just freakin' wait them out. No need to go find them and get picked off one at a time.


I think that really depends on if the guy is saving though. If they're saving, you should typically chase the last guy and not let him save. If your team is low on economy on the other hand, don't chase the last guy.


----------



## LDV617

I was referring to patience at the beginning of the map more so than the end of the map. I feel like being patient when it's 5v5 is way more crucial than when it's 3v1, lol.

And what dmasteR said is a solid rule of thumb in that situation.


----------



## waylo88

So I bought an alt account since Gamestop has GO for $5 right now. My friend and I just played five ranked games, won all five, but it's saying I have only won two. I've never had this issue on my main account as it always adds the wins to my overall total as soon as the game is done. Anyone had this problem before?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So I bought an alt account since Gamestop has GO for $5 right now. My friend and I just played five ranked games, won all five, but it's saying I have only won two. I've never had this issue on my main account as it always adds the wins to my overall total as soon as the game is done. Anyone had this problem before?


Never had this problem. That's really strange.

I got myself a Asiimov :]





Most scratches are on the other side. Play side looks good IMO.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So I bought an alt account since Gamestop has GO for $5 right now. My friend and I just played five ranked games, won all five, but it's saying I have only won two. I've never had this issue on my main account as it always adds the wins to my overall total as soon as the game is done. Anyone had this problem before?


I've had that happen many times, I just exit the game and check back 20 minutes later and credit appears for what I've done.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I like watching pazcaBiceps play but because he speaks Russian when he speaks it difficult for me to follow along. Don't get me wrong, when he does speak English he's a funny dude and he's obviously amazing at CS:GO. It's just annoying that I can't watch his streams properly. My favourite streamer is Hiko, since he's always doing community-related stuff like giveaways and sub games.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I like watching pazcaBiceps play but because he speaks Russian when he speaks it difficult for me to follow along. Don't get me wrong, when he does speak English he's a funny dude and he's obviously amazing at CS:GO. It's just annoying that I can't watch his streams properly. My favourite streamer is Hiko, since he's always doing community-related stuff like giveaways and sub games.


Like whoring his mother out.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I've had that happen many times, I just exit the game and check back 20 minutes later and credit appears for what I've done.


It updated, but it's still not counting one win. Just played one and we're now getting matched against LEM's and SMFC's. Kinda crazy that we're getting matched against people that high after registering only five wins.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3iman*
> 
> I wish this game would just derank me already. Ever since getting badge, I've played half a dozen games and gone even or positive just once, while losing most of my matches. I'm not having much fun when I struggle to do well game after game.
> 
> Also, my aim is terrible. I don't know what it is, in DM I can frag no problem. But come competitive, as soon as I see somebody I either aim at the person and spray while attempting to control my recoil, or aim for the head, shoot, and hit their body anyway at which point they kill me.
> 
> Anybody have some advice on hitting moving targets?


This is why i like where i have let my rank fall too nova 3 is such a fun time i can goof. but if i need to step it up for a win its easy to do.


----------



## waylo88

This was a fun game.



The previous game we played against Deathstroke and his friends and we all thought they were super obvious. We lost and queued up and wound up on their team. This time they didn't even remotely try to hide it, so the guy on the other team broke his cheats out. Fun.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> This was a fun game.
> 
> 
> 
> The previous game we played against Deathstroke and his friends and we all thought they were super obvious. We lost and queued up and wound up on their team. This time they didn't even remotely try to hide it, so the guy on the other team broke his cheats out. Fun.


Parad1s actually doesn't cheat lol.


----------



## waylo88

He was being blatantly obvious dude. All three of them were. He was firing single shots and taking 3-4 enemies down at a time. I'll record the replay in the morning.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> He was being blatantly obvious dude. All three of them were. He was firing single shots and taking 3-4 enemies down at a time. I'll record the replay in the morning.


Link the demo, if it's the real parad1s, I highly doubt he's cheating.

Parad1s is nuts every single time at ETS.


----------



## waylo88

Here is the Steam profile - http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198038262285/

The ID matches that of Parad1s' ESEA account, so I can only assume it's the same guy.

Here is the video (currently processing, give it a minute). Only two rounds, but it's painfully obvious.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Here is the Steam profile - http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198038262285/
> 
> The ID matches that of Parad1s' ESEA account, so I can only assume it's the same guy.
> 
> Here is the video (currently processing, give it a minute). Only two rounds, but it's painfully obvious.


Lol, the moment he the aimbot locks onto the guy still in Library. Awks.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Here is the Steam profile - http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198038262285/
> 
> The ID matches that of Parad1s' ESEA account, so I can only assume it's the same guy.
> 
> Here is the video (currently processing, give it a minute). Only two rounds, but it's painfully obvious.


Yeah. Without a doubt hacking. He doesn't even check corners because of his WH.


----------



## Swag

I'll be honest, it seems like both teams had hackers. Just looking at the mini-map and how the CTs played, kind of seemed like at least one of them was hacking in that game as well. I wouldn't just report him, but also people on the CT side.

Also, based on that guy's comment of: "Let's do this". I think his hacking was provoked by the CTs because most blatant hackers will start hacking from the getgo rather than waiting for the enemy team to show a hacker.


----------



## confed

I had the pleasure of getting randomly matched up against Ksharp, boms and 3 randoms. Turned out pretty well over all, lost 16-14. boms hasn't played in forever I believe, right dmaster?


----------



## Aventadoor

Just got ranked on my smurf account.
Unfortunaly I dident manage to win 10 in a row... Only 6, but I got like 25+ kills each match I won
But I got DMG, same as my main. Lel


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I had the pleasure of getting randomly matched up against Ksharp, boms and 3 randoms. Turned out pretty well over all, lost 16-14. boms hasn't played in forever I believe, right dmaster?


Boms recently started playing again actually. He started playing just earlier this week I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Here is the Steam profile - http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198038262285/
> 
> The ID matches that of Parad1s' ESEA account, so I can only assume it's the same guy.
> 
> Here is the video (currently processing, give it a minute). Only two rounds, but it's painfully obvious.


That's really unfortunate if that's really him and no one hacked his account or anything cause he's a really good player on LAN.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'll be honest, it seems like both teams had hackers. Just looking at the mini-map and how the CTs played, kind of seemed like at least one of them was hacking in that game as well. I wouldn't just report him, but also people on the CT side.
> 
> Also, based on that guy's comment of: "Let's do this". I think his hacking was provoked by the CTs because most blatant hackers will start hacking from the getgo rather than waiting for the enemy team to show a hacker.


If you check my initial post I said we had two cheaters on my team as well.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Like whoring his mother out.


A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## Aventadoor

If you live in europe, try play on WantedIT servers.
Its a guy who frequently play on them whos called "Rough //Road2LEeagle", and he go totally mad.
Now I just got kicked cause he belive i'm a cheater, he is hilarous


----------



## dmasteR

For those of you who have been watching the pro matches lately. What do you guys think of http://www.hitbox.tv/?

It's actually not too bad IMO, but I don't know why people keep trying to compete with twitch.tv, it never ends up well....


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Here is the Steam profile - http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198038262285/
> 
> The ID matches that of Parad1s' ESEA account, so I can only assume it's the same guy.
> 
> Here is the video (currently processing, give it a minute). Only two rounds, but it's painfully obvious.


Holy crap that is blatant, not as bad a when i played against a whole team of hackers, they were all doing 360s in the air getting headshots.

Honestly I cant get why people hack, it doesnt seem as it would be entertaining and for damn sure its not challenging. Hackers always frustrating when played against one, usually brings down moral and hard to play another game after.


----------



## Aventadoor

Never understood why people buy games to cheat either.
But I guess if you got nothing to do it can be very fun.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> DreamHack have announced the $30,000 CS:GO tournament to be held at their Summer event in Jönköping, Sweden on June 14-16.


Can read the rest of the article below :]

http://www.hltv.org/news/12450-dreamhack-summer-with-30k

Can't wait! DreamHack Summer is always good :]

Wizards just 3 man saved on a eco? I'm so confused...Two of them can't even buy on 3rd round due to the save.... sigh





This is pretty funny. I don't even like the whole f0rest is in jail jokes, but this is hilarious.

fnatic vs Mouz in Double OT, and Titan vs LDLC match is extremely close!


----------



## LDV617

Can you please explain the f0rest in jail joke... lol... I always hear references to it but don't understand when or where it came from.

My brother said he heard someone in his TS channel say that f0rest got caught traveling with Cannabis. Any truth to this? lol

Did the Titan game get DDOSd? I'm not watching but I am reading the comments on HLTV


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Can you please explain the f0rest in jail joke... lol... I always hear references to it but don't understand when or where it came from.
> 
> My brother said he heard someone in his TS channel say that f0rest got caught traveling with Cannabis. Any truth to this? lol


No truth to this...

It's because f0rest use to play in Jail (A spot on Mirage/Strike) and was absolutely incredible at it. Many teams ended up naming that spot f0rest. Thus f0rest is in jail.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No truth to this...
> 
> It's because f0rest use to play in Jail (A spot on Mirage/Strike) and was absolutely incredible at it. Many teams ended up naming that spot f0rest. Thus f0rest is in jail.


Damn you're too fast, I was about to say the same thing.

Also, I think the back site of mirage is called jail by US and renamed f0rest by europeans. ahaha


----------



## LDV617

That makes SO much more sense


----------



## dmasteR

For those of you who missed this.

NBK's ninja fail LOL












NBK completely outsmarted himself.


----------



## LDV617

LOL

That is hilarious


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Here is the Steam profile - http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198038262285/
> 
> The ID matches that of Parad1s' ESEA account, so I can only assume it's the same guy.
> 
> Here is the video (currently processing, give it a minute). Only two rounds, but it's painfully obvious.


Lol that's definitely cheating if I ever saw it.

He doesn't even have his crosshair at head level until he's about to take a shot which is bad in general.

If his aim was truly that good he would have the best aim in CSGO bar none including better than GTR and Scream.

It's hard to tell if someone is cheating though most of the time because I played with a kid for over 5 years that cheated and he only told me that he cheated the entire time right before he quit.

Some players even cheat on LAN.


----------



## daav1d

This looks pretty cool


----------



## jayfkay

i think i love this guy


----------



## dmasteR

n0thing is absolutely hilarious. Pasha and n0thing are the only two streamers i'll actually watch.

Patch came out
Quote:


> CSGO
> The Trade Up Contract no longer restricts items to a single collection. In exchange for 10 items of identical quality, the Trade Up Contract provides one item of the next highest quality, from a collection of one of the items provided.
> MAPS
> Agency
> Updated with bugfixes.
> MISC
> Fixed CZ75a reload animation: the player will now perform a traditional magazine reload if the forward magazine has already been used. If there's enough spare ammo, the forward magazine is restored when the weapon is hostered and re-drawn.
> Plugins can now precache new particle systems within pcf files by calling PrecacheGeneric() and passing the particle's pcf file path.
> r_drawscreenoverlay is now set to 1 by default and is modifiable by the server.
> Rumor has it:


----------



## Kyal

f0rest is a pretty hilarious streamer too. Really cool to see more pros streaming again.


----------



## LDV617

Rofl


----------



## Jack Mac

Why do I never get lucky with crates? I just opened two huntsman crates and got two Tec-9 Isaac skins and they're both battle-scarred.


----------



## sammkv

Damn, every csgo update ruins my fps. Past month I had a solid 200-300 and now I get anywhere between 100-250. ***!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rofl


I've had that happen before...


----------



## MR-e

Got a pug in before bed, de_train ct side first.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Damn, every csgo update ruins my fps. Past month I had a solid 200-300 and now I get anywhere between 100-250. ***!


Check your settings, mine got reset.


----------



## jayfkay

maybe u should use a config and make it write protected? no patch so far has changed my fps, sitll rocking 256 (almost) steady.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Why do I never get lucky with crates? I just opened two huntsman crates and got two Tec-9 Isaac skins and they're both battle-scarred.


Why do people lose money on scratch tickets? Rule 1 about gambling is the house always wins


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Why do I never get lucky with crates? I just opened two huntsman crates and got two Tec-9 Isaac skins and they're both battle-scarred.


The more you open crates the better weapons you get. This whole system is rigged.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> The more you open crates the better weapons you get. This whole system is rigged.


If that were the case I'd have a dozen knives by now.


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> If that were the case I'd have a dozen knives by now.


Pfffft they're just knives. I'd rather spend money on weed* than a damn crate.

* = weed killer


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> The more you open crates the better weapons you get. This whole system is rigged.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> If that were the case I'd have a dozen knives by now.


Yeah, I'd have a minimum of one knife now.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I fell in love with the new trade up contract yesterday. Ended up trading in about $2 worth of skins and got $8 worth of skins back.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I fell in love with the new trade up contract yesterday. Ended up trading in about $2 worth of skins and got $8 worth of skins back.


The first I got was a M4A1-S Guardian Factory New so I kept going. Ended up with pretty much all crap skins after that haha.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Finally in Master Guardian, after spending my entire year-long CS:GO career in Gold and silver. It's nice see myself making progress, and not being in a group named after a metal.
Look forward to a "*Meanwhile in Master Guardian*" once I've had enough games in that group. The last one, "*Meanwhile in Gold Nova*" got relatively good reception, so I think I'm going to start documenting my progression and peer-assessment as I go.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Finally in Master Guardian, after spending my entire year-long CS:GO career in Gold and silver. It's nice see myself making progress, and not being in a group named after a metal.
> Look forward to a "*Meanwhile in Master Guardian*" once I've had enough games in that group. The last one, "*Meanwhile in Gold Nova*" got relatively good reception, so I think I'm going to start documenting my progression and peer-assessment as I go.


Congrats bud :]

Some cool wallpapers for those interested!


http://imgur.com/zK70B

 (NiP Logo and a Weapon Case)


----------



## w35t

What is going on in these matches!? I've lost about 50% of my inventory's worth over:

VP vs LDLC bet VP, lost, of course
Titan vs Dignitas bet Titan, lost, of course
LDLC vs Titan bet LDLC, lost, of course

There must be a god, a very, very spiteful god, who hates me. Next time I get my inventory up I'm just selling everything I don't use and keeping what I do. These matches are BS.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> What is going on in these matches!? I've lost about 50% of my inventory's worth over:
> 
> VP vs LDLC bet VP, lost, of course
> Titan vs Dignitas bet Titan, lost, of course
> LDLC vs Titan bet LDLC, lost, of course
> 
> There must be a god, a very, very spiteful god, who hates me. Next time I get my inventory up I'm just selling everything I don't use and keeping what I do. These matches are BS.


Don't bet on anything LDLC related. The DDOS is screwing these matches up completely. You're now the 5th person I know that bet on Titan. Titan and Dignitas play styles clash. Dig's playstyle will tear apart Titan 8/10 times.

Also: http://gyazo.com/3f3d38ebecaf383386da5fb9f66d7354
When KQLY came back, he had 10K money when they should have been on a eco/mix buy. Instead he dropped 2 guns.

This match was completely screwed. I think VP should have won, if this glitch didn't happen. It's unfortunate, and CSGOLOUNGE should have canceled this match completely. Nothing about this match was fair, not for the teams, not for the viewers, and not for anyone who bet.

The only match I bet on today was NiP vs fnatic. Payout wasn't fantastic, but a guaranteed win.

Quote:


> "Dear community,
> The FACEIT admin team is aware of the issue where KQLY of Team-LDLC got disconnected from the match against Virtus Pro in the FACEIT CS:GO Spring League Day 4. He disconnected with around 3,500 money, and once he returned he had around 10,500. We are currently investigating the story from both sides, analyzing demos and gathering further information which could help us.
> Team-LDLC is not directly responsible for the cause of the bug, as it was an error caused by the mod we use for our servers. This was caused due to all the pauses, disconnects, restarts and other server commands issued due to the DDOS attacks on several Team-LDLC players and disconnects by both teams. It was a harsh situation caused by outside sources, not by the teams.
> I want to express that we are looking into this seriously, so we are taking our time to take an educated decision which is most fair for both teams.
> Roald "roychez" van Buuren
> Project Manager FACEIT Spring League
> I want to replay this match and show you that we can win this match without any trouble"


----------



## DannyT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Finally in Master Guardian, after spending my entire year-long CS:GO career in Gold and silver. It's nice see myself making progress, and not being in a group named after a metal.
> Look forward to a "*Meanwhile in Master Guardian*" once I've had enough games in that group. The last one, "*Meanwhile in Gold Nova*" got relatively good reception, so I think I'm going to start documenting my progression and peer-assessment as I go.


Nice work! I've been going between mg1 and mg2 :/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Finally in Master Guardian, after spending my entire year-long CS:GO career in Gold and silver. It's nice see myself making progress, and not being in a group named after a metal.
> Look forward to a "*Meanwhile in Master Guardian*" once I've had enough games in that group. The last one, "*Meanwhile in Gold Nova*" got relatively good reception, so I think I'm going to start documenting my progression and peer-assessment as I go.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bud :]
> 
> Some cool wallpapers for those interested!
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zK70B
> 
> (NiP Logo and a Weapon Case)
Click to expand...

Speaking of wallpapers, I've had these for some time now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I took the two listed above, saved them each with a different color, then packed them up with the originals.
http://www27.zippyshare.com/v/1185225/file.html
Sorry for those running higher than 1920x1080


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of wallpapers, I've had these for some time now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the two listed above, saved them each with a different color, then packed them up with the originals.
> http://www27.zippyshare.com/v/1185225/file.html
> Sorry for those running higher than 1920x1080


I use the following:





http://www47.zippyshare.com/v/65391995/file.html

For those who want it.


----------



## LDV617

Thanks guys, I am definitely building a CS:GO Win 7 theme now ^^ (When I get home, on my hackintosh @ work








)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Best Twitch overlay has to go to f0rest for this...



As one of the comments on Reddit said, it's fridge worthy.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Best Twitch overlay has to go to f0rest for this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the comments on Reddit said, it's fridge worthy.


It's good and all but...no comic sans? cmon.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Best Twitch overlay has to go to f0rest for this...
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the comments on Reddit said, it's fridge worthy.


Lmao, I watch his stream every once in awhile, and his desktop seriously never gets old. f0rest is one heck of a character


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Lmao, I watch his stream every once in awhile, and his desktop seriously never gets old. f0rest is one heck of a character


He certainly is, just went from messing around to an ace while humming. Not even bothered. Not quite as funny as Pasha mind, but I do enjoy watching him.


----------



## LDV617

That Twitch overlay is going into my CS:GO wallpaper theme


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Win a place on the NIP-bus and lan-ticket to DreamHack!


http://www.swebus.se/Express/Kampanjer/TheNipBus/


----------



## PolyMorphist

Does anyone how to only get queued in America servers? I'm constantly being ranked with other Europeans, and it's impossible to effectively communicate with them because of the language barrier. I've queued with Americans once and they seemed friendly, cooperative and they can obviously speak English.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Does anyone how to only get queued in America servers? I'm constantly being ranked with other Europeans, and it's impossible to effectively communicate with them because of the language barrier. I've queued with Americans once and they seemed friendly, cooperative and they can obviously speak English.


There's no way unfortunately, you might be able to if you Que with a American, but even then it's a gamble. I wish they would implement this feature like they have in DOTA 2.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I've queued with Americans once and they seemed friendly


You got lucky.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I agree, Americans are terrible people for the most part, especially in valve games, or any video game for that matter.


Plot twist, he was mexican.


----------



## waylo88

I get Brazilians on the reg. Super annoying because for the most part, they ALWAYS rush B and they talk non-stop in-game. Usually just wind up muting them and taking the L.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Sounds bad but Europeans on CS:GO are infamous for being obnoxious, annoying players. Anyone who has ever been in a game with a Russian/Ukrainian with a microphone knows what I mean.
At least with Americans you can tacticize, coordinate and converse.


----------



## krz94

http://cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/598159760000054838/5BFB19C50A9FCBF4FFC3DADDA6847D1F644652CE/

how about that


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> 
> 
> http://cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/598159760000054838/5BFB19C50A9FCBF4FFC3DADDA6847D1F644652CE/
> 
> how about that


No shame in being carried by one of the best players in the world









EDIT: 134 points...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> No shame in being carried by one of the best players in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 134 points...


He wasn't carried by Hiko though. He's sgt. krz I assume on the other team lol.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He wasn't carried by Hiko though. He's sgt. krz I assume on the other team lol.


correct

edit: he was landing some crazy shots by the way. definitely a good player that i wouldn't mind playing more often with/against lol
edit 2: there was also some popular/famous twitch channel dude in the same team with him but he rage quit mid game however we had a lot of people watching the game. if i remember correctly it was over 2-3k viewers (which for me was a lot obviously)


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> correct
> 
> edit: he was landing some crazy shots by the way. definitely a good player that i wouldn't mind playing more often with/against lol
> edit 2: there was also some popular/famous twitch channel dude in the same team with him but he rage quit mid game however we had a lot of people watching the game. if i remember correctly it was over 2-3k viewers (which for me was a lot obviously)


I remember playing on Hiko's subscriber stream. 5,000 people watching my every move, making silly comments because I was in Silver Elite at the time. I actually ended up coming third, which wasn't bad considering there was a GE (Hiko), a LEM and 2 DMGs on the team.


----------



## Hefner

Quit relating heritage to ingame behavior. This is OCN and you're supposed to be more intelligent than that.

Every country has noobs, trolls and idiots.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Quit relating heritage to ingame behavior. This is OCN and you're supposed to be more intelligent than that.
> 
> Every country has noobs, trolls and idiots.


This very same debate seems to pop up frequently for CSGO and Dota 2 topics mostly.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Quit relating heritage to ingame behavior. This is OCN and you're supposed to be more intelligent than that.
> 
> Every country has noobs, trolls and idiots.


Lighten up bud.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Quit relating heritage to ingame behavior. This is OCN and you're supposed to be more intelligent than that.
> 
> Every country has noobs, trolls and idiots.


Some countries more than others.
That's how stereotypes form.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Not sure if this has been posted before but someone on the CS:GO sub-Reddit made their own M9 - Fade.





http://imgur.com/zINWn



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/25nes5/i_made_an_m9_fade_in_real_life_here_it_is/


----------



## LDV617

Clearly painted, but still very pretty.

So a few weeks ago people were listing things they've done to improve their game. I have a few non traditional things I've been trying that have definitely helped my game.

1) Now I'm always wearing sneakers and playing with feet flat on the ground. I've noticed that if I put my feet up or slouch in my chair, my balance and reaction time goes to hell.

2) In between each game, I do 2 sets of 15 push ups (perfect push up, so one set for shoulders, one set for chest) and 2 sets of 25 sit ups / crunches, then some light 15 lb weight lifting (for fore arm strength). Sometimes I mix it up and do more, like 10-15 burpees (youtube).

I've noticed this keeps my blood flowing, and my reaction time low. It also makes the mouse feel extremely light, I'm already using the SS Rival which has no weights. But I find that the light workout makes my movements more precise and controlled. It also keeps me into the game for the full 30 rounds. CS has a lot to do with stamina and if you get tired / bored / mentally defeated on round 10, then your done.

Just thought I'd put this out there since I definitely think it's helped me get from Nova4 to MG2


----------



## Aventadoor

I tell you 1 thing which doesnt help!
Tanning!!!
I played some MM, won the matches, then went out to get tan.
When I come back, I loose 3 in a row, missed a bunch of hits









It defently helps being athletic, especially have good cardiovascularity.
There's probably alot you can do to optimize yourself for gaming.
Like proper chair height, table height, and so on.
I do not belive those DXracer chairs do you any good


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So far to improve my game I've just been playing TU's Pub on CSS.

Playing against people who have been playing for years and years helps in my book.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone watching this Bo3? f0rest is literally going nuts!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone watching this Bo3? f0rest is literally going nuts!


Knew I should have watched it, he was playing well in the earlier game against fnatic and he's been playing quite a lot of ESEA/MM over the last few days and getting a ton of kills. Not sure how much of that comes from switching to 1600x900 and 3.6 sens, but he's really playing well. I'll have to go back and watch that match through, surprised Dignitas won on Nuke - although they usually a killer CT side.

Edit: Aizy making the difference for Dignitas on Nuke then. f0rest played really well, if he keeps at it I'm sure everyone will be worried.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I tell you 1 thing which doesnt help!
> Tanning!!!
> I played some MM, won the matches, then went out to get tan.
> When I come back, I loose 3 in a row, missed a bunch of hits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It defently helps being athletic, especially have good cardiovascularity.
> There's probably alot you can do to optimize yourself for gaming.
> Like proper chair height, table height, and so on.
> I do not belive those DXracer chairs do you any good


The only problem I have cardio is that it will make you feel wiped out when you're ready to play making your play worse.

I have found that going for a walk and deathmatching like crazy helps the most.


----------



## Aventadoor

Oh yeah, its not good to play right after a workout.
A powerwalk is great tho.
You can use it to clear ur mind, get some fresh air for your body and focus better indeed.

If you watched the NiP series, they was taking tests etc, and also got help from a sports/mental trainer.
He said that your body reacts best when its got a certain temperature, but I cant remember what it was.
So he defently recommended that they did some warm up before a big game.


----------



## dmasteR

DOUBLE OVERTIME fnatic vs Dignitas


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE OVERTIME fnatic vs Dignitas


And fnatic lost once again. Really hope they can get back on form soon, I certainly don't agree with the people saying they need to change the lineup - rather they just need to start thinking a bit more about their game so they don't make stupid mistakes that cost them rounds.

Still, NiP vs Dignitas next - hopefully f0rest is still on form like yesterday.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> And fnatic lost once again. Really hope they can get back on form soon, I certainly don't agree with the people saying they need to change the lineup - rather they just need to start thinking a bit more about their game so they don't make stupid mistakes that cost them rounds.
> 
> Still, NiP vs Dignitas next - hopefully f0rest is still on form like yesterday.


I actually thought they did really well on Mirage considering that is one of Dignitas best maps. Fnatic took 7 rounds on dig when dig had CT I would consider that pretty good.

Though one thing that needs to be made clear is they have Aizy, so who knows what this would really look like if Dignitas had their starting 5.

Won a AK Case Hardened FN from that Dig vs Fnatic match :}


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I actually thought they did really well on Mirage considering that is one of Dignitas best maps. Fnatic took 7 rounds on dig when dig had CT I would consider that pretty good.
> 
> Though one thing that needs to be made clear is they have Aizy, so who knows what this would really look like if Dignitas had their starting 5.
> 
> Won a AK Case Hardened FN from that Dig vs Fnatic match :}


That's true - Aizy has been playing really well for them as a stand in. Mirage was impressive at times, just more the fact that they didn't get over the line first again.

Looks like Dust2, Inferno, Nuke for the next match, same as yesterday but in a different order.

Grats on the AK.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Is it me or does my factory new P90 Trigon look battle-scarred?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Is it me or does my factory new P90 Trigon look battle-scarred?


Upload a picture of yours, but it shouldn't. Pretty the Trigon FN's look really good, no scratches.

Well, this match is a absolute beat down...

Not sure how many of you noticed, but NiP has changed their Dust2 setup recently, and I think it's a fantastic. F0rest and GTR swapped spots, everyone else is pretty much same spot if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Upload a picture of yours, but it shouldn't. Pretty the Trigon FN's look really good, no scratches.
> 
> Well, this match is a absolute beat down...
> 
> Not sure how many of you noticed, but NiP has changed their Dust2 setup recently, and I think it's a fantastic. F0rest and GTR swapped spots, everyone else is pretty much same spot if I remember correctly.


I think f0rest mentioned it while streaming the other day, he certainly spent all his time in every round over on B with a bit of mid cover. Xizt and Fiff covering A seems to be working well too, they're putting less focus on mid compared to what I had seen previously and because GTR is usually down on long they don't have too many angles to worry about. Friberg just completes it holding mid and B. It was a beat down, don't think that'll be the case on Inferno though. Even if NiP win it should be a lot closer than what we've just seen.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I think f0rest mentioned it while streaming the other day, he certainly spent all his time in every round over on B with a bit of mid cover. Xizt and Fiff covering A seems to be working well too, they're putting less focus on mid compared to what I had seen previously and because GTR is usually down on long they don't have too many angles to worry about. Friberg just completes it holding mid and B. It was a beat down, don't think that'll be the case on Inferno though. Even if NiP win it should be a lot closer than what we've just seen.


Ya, this setup is much better than what they had previously on Dust2. It only took them a year and a half for them to finally get this setup, but they finally have it RIGHT!

I wish they would change their Inferno setup as well, their Inferno has also been one of their weaker maps against other top teams that are good on Inferno.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, this setup is much better than what they had previously on Dust2. It only took them a year and a half for them to finally get this setup, but they finally have it RIGHT!
> 
> I wish they would change their Inferno setup as well, their Inferno has also been one of their weaker maps against other top teams that are good on Inferno.


The problem with Inferno is they seem to rely a bit too much on Friberg to get something to happen at Banana. They could work on it though, seen as they have Dust2 down pretty well now.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/12465-harts-announces-retirement
Quote:


> Clan-Mystik have announced that Michael "HaRts" Zanatta has retired from gaming with immediate effect.


Karrigan replacing f0rest? what the.......

Won a AWP Asiimov BS, M4A4 X-Ray FN, ST Faded Zebra FT, Let's Roll Sticker.

NiP beats Dig for the Mikz Tournament!

Anyone interested in a Let's Roll Sticker? lol


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Oh yeah, its not good to play right after a workout.
> A powerwalk is great tho.
> You can use it to clear ur mind, get some fresh air for your body and focus better indeed.
> 
> If you watched the NiP series, they was taking tests etc, and also got help from a sports/mental trainer.
> He said that your body reacts best when its got a certain temperature, but I cant remember what it was.
> So he defently recommended that they did some warm up before a big game.


Meditation would probably help a ton as well.

30 minutes to an hour before playing or so would make a big difference in ones gameplay.

I know that most of the time while playing I have wondering thoughts but some mindfullness meditation helps improve ones concentration drastically a long with the ability to relax while focusing on what's actually going on.


----------



## LDV617

Wow that's a great idea I am going to start meditating in the morning before playing


----------



## Dveight

OK huge question has anyone els been haveing the csgo crash an not responding since the new patch/update. bc i get 2 or 3 of them b4 my game run stable, i thought of removing it an redownloading it but idk if this wil help at all.


----------



## LDV617

I have not had that problem on my PC. Are you on OSX by any chance?

I recommend testing it with this:

http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html

Not the most thorough test but it will give you an idea if the drive is the problem. Whenever I hear of BBOD or "App has stopped responding" I think bad HDD because of where I work -_-


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Clearly painted, but still very pretty.
> 
> So a few weeks ago people were listing things they've done to improve their game. I have a few non traditional things I've been trying that have definitely helped my game.
> 
> 1) Now I'm always wearing sneakers and playing with feet flat on the ground. I've noticed that if I put my feet up or slouch in my chair, my balance and reaction time goes to hell.
> 
> 2) In between each game, I do 2 sets of 15 push ups (perfect push up, so one set for shoulders, one set for chest) and 2 sets of 25 sit ups / crunches, then some light 15 lb weight lifting (for fore arm strength). Sometimes I mix it up and do more, like 10-15 burpees (youtube).
> 
> I've noticed this keeps my blood flowing, and my reaction time low. It also makes the mouse feel extremely light, I'm already using the SS Rival which has no weights. But I find that the light workout makes my movements more precise and controlled. It also keeps me into the game for the full 30 rounds. CS has a lot to do with stamina and if you get tired / bored / mentally defeated on round 10, then your done.
> 
> Just thought I'd put this out there since I definitely think it's helped me get from Nova4 to MG2


Do nothing but scout p250 combo for 2 weeks. yesterday was my first games with something other than the scout/ unless team was getting on my nerves. but played cashe think thats wrong spelling but i went 29/13 aginst all badges. i am a 4 star nova an i out scored all but one of them. Been the first time i have ever been rude to another team only bc they talked crap the whole time to use. But i flat out told them at the end they didnt deserve there rank, they all got really quite. was pretty funny.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> OK huge question has anyone els been haveing the csgo crash an not responding since the new patch/update. bc i get 2 or 3 of them b4 my game run stable, i thought of removing it an redownloading it but idk if this wil help at all.


There's a bunch of people on Reddit with the same issue, no fix so far. I've not had the problem myself, not sure if it's driver or OS related.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I have not had that problem on my PC. Are you on OSX by any chance?
> 
> I recommend testing it with this:
> 
> http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html
> 
> Not the most thorough test but it will give you an idea if the drive is the problem. Whenever I hear of BBOD or "App has stopped responding" I think bad HDD because of where I work -_-


ill check it i have windows 8.1. idk it its my ssd bc i just bought it. im 100% ssd but my hdd i have to recording to. I have thought of doing a new install of windows bc its really all thats on my ssd. my other is games only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> There's a bunch of people on Reddit with the same issue, no fix so far. I've not had the problem myself, not sure if it's driver or OS related.


ya some ppl said they do but mine is bad enough i pretty much have to restart. so i thought it was the pc but cs go is the only game it does it too. had ppl on a cs go mm tell me my pc was crap, but ik thats far from true.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> OK huge question has anyone els been haveing the csgo crash an not responding since the new patch/update. bc i get 2 or 3 of them b4 my game run stable, i thought of removing it an redownloading it but idk if this wil help at all.


It's a Windows 8/8.1 issue. Only people with 8/8.1 seem to be having this issue. It happens on all Source engine games too.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's a Windows 8/8.1 issue. Only people with 8/8.1 seem to be having this issue. It happens on all Source engine games too.


i was kiinda wondering bc i have to run the net in admin to even look at stuff on the net. maybe i should go back to 7 ultimate.


----------



## drtydzn12

Yeah I've been having the game crash on me numerous times since the latest update. Thankfully it only happens when I'm dead...


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drtydzn12*
> 
> Yeah I've been having the game crash on me numerous times since the latest update. Thankfully it only happens when I'm dead...


mine is pretty random, but only does it a few times usally stops wen i verifie my files, so it maybe a temp fix to do that b4 u play is do a fast check.


----------



## Audio

The game crashed for me like 3 times in one match the other day. I verified the integrity of the game files and steam replaced 2 corrupt files. Seemed to really help, but since then i've had one crash. So i'm not sure if that was actually fix, but i've been playing a lot since then.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audio*
> 
> The game crashed for me like 3 times in one match the other day. I verified the integrity of the game files and steam replaced 2 corrupt files. Seemed to really help, but since then i've had one crash. So i'm not sure if that was actually fix, but i've been playing a lot since then.


CS has some known issues with crashing and memory leaks at the moment. Not much to do about it really, other than verifying that your system is stable.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audio*
> 
> The game crashed for me like 3 times in one match the other day. I verified the integrity of the game files and steam replaced 2 corrupt files. Seemed to really help, but since then i've had one crash. So i'm not sure if that was actually fix, but i've been playing a lot since then.


Have you tried reinstalling cs completely? I had crashes too after the latest patch but reinstalling fixed them for me.


----------



## Gomi

I been needing a good "simple" FPS - (None of that Killstreak crap and vehicles) - game that focuses on your ability to aim and make snap decissions.

Being 32 years old its been awhile since I "In ye olde days" played CS, but I am interested in giving it a go, even though I will need to hammer alot of that rust off my muscle-memory and twitch-skills.

Is it worth it though?

is cheating a problem ?

Or should I just stay away and wait for something else to pop up ?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I been needing a good "simple" FPS - (None of that Killstreak crap and vehicles) - game that focuses on your ability to aim and make snap decissions.
> 
> Being 32 years old its been awhile since I "In ye olde days" played CS, but I am interested in giving it a go, even though I will need to hammer alot of that rust off my muscle-memory and twitch-skills.
> 
> Is it worth it though?
> 
> is cheating a problem ?
> 
> Or should I just stay away and wait for something else to pop up ?


Yes.

Yes, as is the case with every online game. MM has more of a problem with it, if you go for ESEA or altPUG it's a lot better.

It's cheap, loads of players, lots of fun.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Cheating isn't a very big problem until you hit the high ranks (Eagle Master and higher) Even then, I'm not sure if it's too bad or not.

I ranked up to Eagle for the first time today








My brother ranked up to Supreme on the same game as well. We're gonna be having some much harder matches I think.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I been needing a good "simple" FPS - (None of that Killstreak crap and vehicles) - game that focuses on your ability to aim and make snap decissions.
> 
> Being 32 years old its been awhile since I "In ye olde days" played CS, but I am interested in giving it a go, even though I will need to hammer alot of that rust off my muscle-memory and twitch-skills.
> 
> Is it worth it though?
> 
> is cheating a problem ?
> 
> Or should I just stay away and wait for something else to pop up ?


Short answer: Yes, and not really.

Long Answer: Even though it's been awhile since you've played CS you will catch on fairly quick by playing the easier game modes (Arms Race and Deathmatch) which usually have equally bad/rusty players. These game modes tend to have next to no cheaters, since they are all too busy populating/ruining competitive Matchmaking, which to be honest isn't all that everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I been needing a good "simple" FPS - (None of that Killstreak crap and vehicles) - game that focuses on your ability to aim and make snap decissions.
> 
> Being 32 years old its been awhile since I "In ye olde days" played CS, but I am interested in giving it a go, even though I will need to hammer alot of that rust off my muscle-memory and twitch-skills.
> 
> Is it worth it though?
> 
> is cheating a problem ?
> 
> Or should I just stay away and wait for something else to pop up ?


Based on what you are looking for, there is no other FPS you should play.

I would recommend trying Extraction (Dirty Bomb) when it is released as it looks like it has awesome gun mechanics and will have a more casual feel than CS. Cheating is a minor issue, some people wall hack which can be frustrating, but you can always play Altpug to avoid that.

If you have any CS experience you will excel at this game. My first CS games were ~10 years ago on the Xbox port, and a lot of the map knowledge, understanding of economy, and team tactics carried over nicely. Because the game so cheap + advertised the lower ranks are filled with BF & COD nerds that you can easily smash with any understanding of CS basics.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Cheating isn't a very big problem until you hit the high ranks (Eagle Master and higher) Even then, I'm not sure if it's too bad or not.
> 
> I ranked up to Eagle for the first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother ranked up to Supreme on the same game as well. We're gonna be having some much harder matches I think.


LEM and above is littered with cheaters. They don't even try to hide it, just blatant aimbotters (on your team and the enemy team). Seems like everyone has them on deck and just waits for the first person to be obvious, then everyone turns them on. Legit, probably 75% of the games I've played at that rank have had multiple obvious aimbots.

Hitting high ranks was originally my goal as I figured the quality of player would be much better. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Gomi

Will give it a go and fire it up later.

Sure sounds like alot have changed since good old TDM / Defuse days, but will hit up a Wiki and get a good reading before jumping onboard and frag


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> twitch-skills.


I don't get why everyone mentions twitch shots with cs when it has almost none when played properly (AFAIk I'm not a very good player). Every other fps game I've played (cod4 promod, quake, tf2) has far more twitch shots than cs. Moving after them to cs it felt extremely slow and the enemies just steady sail to your crosshair. Might be my slow, passive playstyle though and I might have to change it completely to become better.


----------



## Mwarren

Does anyone else feel like CSGO in matchmaking feels choppy?

According to netgraph I'm hovering between 160-250fps yet the game still feels choppy to me while playing matchmaking.

My ping is also almost always under 25 as well.

Does it have to do with servers being only 64 tick?

It's a subtle choppyness, just enough to feel like I'm at a slight disadvantage and there have been a lot of times when I get shot without seeing the player due to the slight choppyness.


----------



## Aventadoor

its quit a drop from 250-160fps imo, maybe thats why?
My game feels choppy if I get below 200fps, which I usually get if I tab out of the game.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> its quit a drop from 250-160fps imo, maybe thats why?
> My game feels choppy if I get below 200fps, which I usually get if I tab out of the game.


My monitor is only 60hz though so I don't knotice the difference in fps. It's really only a difference between 160-200 fps as I only get 250 fps when looking at a wall which is normal.

I also don't get the choppyness when deathmatching in a full 36 man server or when playing on any other 128 servers.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I've been using a broken DA2013 for the past 4 months (top shell broke off somehow). To shoot, I bound one of the buttons on the right side to shoot. It was impractical at first; required a little getting used to and it ultimately increased the time between me noticing an enemy and shooting. Recently bought a Steelseries Kinzu V2, and my game has improved HUGELY. Just played a game and I was reacting quicker and getting them AK 1-shots.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I've been using a broken DA2013 for the past 4 months (top shell broke off somehow). To shoot, I bound one of the buttons on the right side to shoot. It was impractical at first; required a little getting used to and it ultimately increased the time between me noticing an enemy and shooting. Recently bought a Steelseries Kinzu V2, and my game has improved HUGELY. Just played a game and I was reacting quicker and getting them AK 1-shots.


Playing with a brand new mouse compared to a broken one does improve your gameplay.

How do you enjoy the Kinzu V2?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audio*
> 
> The game crashed for me like 3 times in one match the other day. I verified the integrity of the game files and steam replaced 2 corrupt files. Seemed to really help, but since then i've had one crash. So i'm not sure if that was actually fix, but i've been playing a lot since then.


If you're on Windows 8.1, thats why. This seems to be only a issue with Windows 8/8.1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I been needing a good "simple" FPS - (None of that Killstreak crap and vehicles) - game that focuses on your ability to aim and make snap decissions.
> 
> Being 32 years old its been awhile since I "In ye olde days" played CS, but I am interested in giving it a go, even though I will need to hammer alot of that rust off my muscle-memory and twitch-skills.
> 
> Is it worth it though?
> 
> is cheating a problem ?
> 
> Or should I just stay away and wait for something else to pop up ?


Absolutely worth it.

Cheaters are a issue at higher level Valve MatchMaking, but if you like the old pub style of joining community servers you won't run into this issue. If you're more of a 5vs5 type of player, you may see a cheater here and there in MatchMaking mainly at the higher tier though.


----------



## LDV617

What's the going rate on Kinzu V2s? They are slightly smaller than the Rival but have a cool ambidextrous design (I like the feel of ambidextrous mice). If they are cheap I may pick one up to play with / use for laptop CS.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Playing with a brand new mouse compared to a broken one does improve your gameplay.
> 
> How do you enjoy the Kinzu V2?


It's cheap and cheerful. There's no software, no extra buttons and no obnoxious LEDs and branding - very understated. For the price range it's ideal.

Be wary if you're thinking of picking one up: it's really small, _really_ small. Almost like half the size of the DA2013. It's alright for me because I'm a claw gripper but any other grips will suffer with it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Will give it a go and fire it up later.
> 
> Sure sounds like alot have changed since good old TDM / Defuse days, but will hit up a Wiki and get a good reading before jumping onboard and frag


Perhaps check out this and some of the other links in dmasteR's OP. There's also some good stuff on the Global Offensive Reddit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I don't get why everyone mentions twitch shots with cs when it has almost none when played properly (AFAIk I'm not a very good player). Every other fps game I've played (cod4 promod, quake, tf2) has far more twitch shots than cs. Moving after them to cs it felt extremely slow and the enemies just steady sail to your crosshair. Might be my slow, passive playstyle though and I might have to change it completely to become better.


Not too much, but more so with the AWP if you play aggressively with it.


----------



## Mwarren

Twitch shots are really important if you're using a deagle or mag7/shotty as well but they're not nearly as important as raw aim.

The skill gap required for nearly perfect aim is limitless though. I've yet to see a player with nearly perfect aim including even the best CSGO players like forest and getright.


----------



## jayfkay

have you seen hiko? i mean.. that guy is a beast. one of the best aimers.


----------



## Mwarren

His aim's not as good as Scream's though.

Perfect aim would mean not missing a single potential head shot.

Basically aimbot level aim.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> His aim's not as good as Scream's though.
> 
> Perfect aim would mean not missing a single potential head shot.
> 
> Basically _ScreaM_ level aim.


fixed ^^

For real that guy is insane. His highlights are all 1v4 100% headshot lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> fixed ^^
> 
> For real that guy is insane. His highlights are all 1v4 100% headshot lol


Unfortunately, he's too inconsistent, and he relies too much on 1 tapping.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unfortunately, he's too inconsistent, and he relies too much on 1 tapping.


my best days are wen i control an do only one taps


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> fixed ^^
> 
> For real that guy is insane. His highlights are all 1v4 100% headshot lol


I don't know about that.

I think that GTR has better aim or Forest.

Like dmaster said he's too inconsistent and I've seen him miss one taps and get out aimed.

It's ashame that he doesn't play CSGO but Fatality had amazing aim, probably the best aim to ever touch FPS'ers.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I don't know about that.
> 
> I think that GTR has better aim or Forest.
> 
> Like dmaster said he's too inconsistent and I've seen him miss one taps and get out aimed.
> 
> It's ashame that he doesn't play CSGO but Fatality had amazing aim, probably the best aim to ever touch FPS'ers.


Unfortunately fatal1ty isn't very good at CS. Fatal1ty played CS 1.6 for a few seasons, and I've seen him play some CS:GO lately.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I don't know about that.
> 
> I think that GTR has better aim or Forest.
> 
> Like dmaster said he's too inconsistent and I've seen him miss one taps and get out aimed.
> 
> It's ashame that he doesn't play CSGO but Fatality had amazing aim, probably the best aim to ever touch FPS'ers.


Scream inst inconsistent as much as aiming (tapping) is inconsistent as its much harder to do if your opponent is being deliberately unpredictable. Get right and forest are relatively high sens players who shoot there first shot then try to control the rest of the bullets into them. Its simply 2 sides of the same coin, only thing worth pointing out is that unlike spraying in theory you could have perfect tapping aim.


----------



## Aventadoor

My CS is also choppy now...
When turning


----------



## LDV617

I don't watch a lot of full demo's so I can see how I would overlook ScreaM's inconsistency.

What do you guys think of Shroud? That ace on Nuke was awesome. If we're talking about spray control / sustained aim, that kid has got it. He got like 4 kills with the second half of his magazine. Sure it was very lucky and they lined up perfectly for him, but regardless I was impressed.

It was also with M4a4 which is MUCH easier to control than any other rifle.

http://www.hltv.org/news/12471-video-shroud-vs-netcodeguides

Video added


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unfortunately fatal1ty isn't very good at CS. Fatal1ty played CS 1.6 for a few seasons, and I've seen him play some CS:GO lately.


Ha ya one time I scrimmed team3D back in the day and I remember Fatality playing with them. I think the game was too slow for him, he wasn't mind blowing or anything. I ran into him at a UFC event (Apparently gets free tickets). Think he was surprised I recognized him since he's been off the grid so many years and it was well not really a nerdcentric event.


----------



## LDV617

http://i.imgur.com/rQHZzad.jpg

Obvious cheater or nah?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Ha ya one time I scrimmed team3D back in the day and I remember Fatality playing with them. I think the game was too slow for him, he wasn't mind blowing or anything. I ran into him at a UFC event (Apparently gets free tickets). Think he was surprised I recognized him since he's been off the grid so many years and it was well not really a nerdcentric event.


It has more to do with the fact that he's the type of player who's good at 1vs1 games where you don't need to rely on your teammates. He mentioned this in one of his interviews long time ago.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rQHZzad.jpg
> 
> Obvious cheater or nah?


Yes

My bet for today.... 100 VALUE!
http://gyazo.com/8ac3671142a8354dd8a0e261022c9a58

EDIT:


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It has more to do with the fact that he's the type of player who's good at 1vs1 games where you don't need to rely on your teammates. He mentioned this in one of his interviews long time ago.
> Yes
> 
> My bet for today.... 100 VALUE!
> http://gyazo.com/8ac3671142a8354dd8a0e261022c9a58
> 
> EDIT:


I KNEW I should have bet on Dignitas too. I was on the fence between that or Titan>Mystic. I decided to stay away from the LDLC game because of the recent DDOS issues with them. The match I bet on was postponed...
I did win my small bet on Wizards > Fnatic though.


----------



## dmasteR

Who is on your top 5 best team in CS:GO currently? I'll list mine when I wake up in the morning


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who is on your top 5 best team in CS:GO currently? I'll list mine when I wake up in the morning


In order:
1) NiP
2) Fnatic
3) TITAN/VG
4) Diginitas
5) Virtus.pro NaVi

Quick question: Has anyone had a bad game, un-installed CS:GO, swearing never to play it again, then re-installed it the next day? I find myself doing this routine every fortnight.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who is on your top 5 best team in CS:GO currently? I'll list mine when I wake up in the morning


Even tho I only play CS:GO and play every day I don't watch super much, I would probably make it something like this:

1: NiP
2: VP
3: Titan
4: IBP
5: Dignitas


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who is on your top 5 best team in CS:GO currently? I'll list mine when I wake up in the morning


Too hard.

NIP
NaVi on LAN
Titan
Dignitas
VP
NaVi online

Idk really.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rQHZzad.jpg
> 
> Obvious cheater or nah?


Lol dat rank boost.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol dat rank boost.


This is why i hate ranks, people on his team wouldn't kick him because of free rank, whether they queued together or not.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who is on your top 5 best team in CS:GO currently? I'll list mine when I wake up in the morning


NiP
VP
Titan
Dignitas
NaVi

fnatic are in a slump, CM are on their way back up, TG are a bit inconsistent but still a good team. LDLC seem to be good, but when it's not going their way they seem to struggle to pull it back - probably put them 6th.


----------



## Aventadoor

NiP
VP
Titan
Dignitas
NaVi


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Cheaters are a issue at higher level Valve MatchMaking, but if you like the old pub style of joining community servers you won't run into this issue. If you're more of a 5vs5 type of player, you may see a cheater here and there in MatchMaking mainly at the higher tier though.


Man why is that most the hackers are in the DMG/LE levels? I swear I have been stuck as DMG for a veryyyyy long time. I will win 7-8 games then lose 2 games to blatant hackers, sadly 90% of the time they actually admit to it. A few times admitted that they were getting paid to boost the players on his team. I dont know why they would want to get boosted, they will just get wrecked when they que without the hacker.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who is on your top 5 best team in CS:GO currently? I'll list mine when I wake up in the morning


1) NiP
2) VP
3) Manajuma
4) coL
5) ?IBP (maybe)


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Man why is that most the hackers are in the DMG/LE levels? I swear I have been stuck as DMG for a veryyyyy long time. I will win 7-8 games then lose 2 games to blatant hackers, sadly 90% of the time they actually admit to it. A few times admitted that they were getting paid to boost the players on his team. I dont know why they would want to get boosted, they will just get wrecked when they que without the hacker.


Wait until you see SMFC and global elite then say about most hackers being in DMG/LE.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Wait until you see SMFC and global elite then say about most hackers being in DMG/LE.


Man I was hoping the number of hacker would decrease in that rank level lol, I guess I will stick to altpug and esea less likely to run into a hacker


----------



## Aventadoor

I'm DMG and havent really met any noticeable hacker.
There's been some guys who have had some gnarly shots tho.
I guess there are some intelligent hackers too, which hide it by dying alot or not getting crash kill amount.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Last 6 Competitive games I've played: 5 losses and 1 tie.

Where's my de-rank volvo???


----------



## Aventadoor

Lol, I got worse then that...
Like 7-9 loss in a row before a win, still DMG


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I'm DMG and havent really met any noticeable hacker.
> There's been some guys who have had some gnarly shots tho.
> I guess there are some intelligent hackers too, which hide it by dying alot or not getting crash kill amount.


I think the "smart" hackers are just wallhackers with very very bad aim / twitch skills. The advantage wallhacking gives you in this game is ridiculous, but it definitely does NOT make you a top fragger without good coordination.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who is on your top 5 best team in CS:GO currently? I'll list mine when I wake up in the morning


My top 5:

NiP
Virtus Pro
Dignitas
Ex-LGB
NAVI

Where has NAVI been? I don't think they've played a match since StarSeries, it's odd not seeing them play for such a long time!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> My top 5:
> 
> NiP
> Virtus Pro
> Dignitas
> Ex-LGB
> NAVI
> 
> Where has NAVI been? I don't think they've played a match since StarSeries, it's odd not seeing them play for such a long time!


Well they're not in FACEIT or the Hitbox Arena Championship so they probably have no games to play as most of the other teams are busy in those. Guardian and Zeus have been streaming a bit though.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I think the "smart" hackers are just wallhackers with very very bad aim / twitch skills. The advantage wallhacking gives you in this game is ridiculous, but it definitely does NOT make you a top fragger without good coordination.


Thats very true.i had a guy yesterday 3 times in a row he would nade car an prefire it when i was there, so to catch him. i changed positionto up on car an watch car. no nade an no prefire, but he did prefire cat an kill me. Then i have had the maybe hacker maybe not hacker, but all he did was scoute he never went for a kill. he ended up 0/57/9. So i was thinking maybe walls bc it seemed like he always new where we was even through the doors. but some ppl are lucky. But i have given csgo a break bc im sick an it really has made my game play bad. im not thinking clear an making noob moves.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Man why is that most the hackers are in the DMG/LE levels? I swear I have been stuck as DMG for a veryyyyy long time. I will win 7-8 games then lose 2 games to blatant hackers, sadly 90% of the time they actually admit to it. A few times admitted that they were getting paid to boost the players on his team. I dont know why they would want to get boosted, they will just get wrecked when they que without the hacker.


i heard through the vine that they was gonna add a anti cheat like punkbuster? has anyone heard this?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> i heard through the vine that they was gonna add a anti cheat like punkbuster? has anyone heard this?


VAC is just like punkbuster. I don't see a point in adding another anti-cheat....

In fact, I would say PunkBuster is worse than VAC.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> VAC is just like punkbuster. I don't see a point in adding another anti-cheat....
> 
> In fact, I would say PunkBuster is worse than VAC.


True PunkBuster is awful. However if valve really wanted to get rid of cheaters they would buy/develop something similar to ESEA/ESL anti-cheat. They already have the perfect platform for it in steam. It runs outside of the game and can monitor processes etc. just like the anti-cheats i mentioned do.

The reason they dont (imo) is because banning cheaters every couple of months and then putting the game on sale for £3 is a business model.

just my 2c.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> True PunkBuster is awful. However if valve really wanted to get rid of cheaters they would buy/develop something similar to ESEA/ESL anti-cheat. They already have the perfect platform for it in steam. It runs outside of the game and can monitor processes etc. just like the anti-cheats i mentioned do.
> 
> The reason they dont (imo) is because banning cheaters every couple of months and then putting the game on sale for £3 is a business model.
> 
> just my 2c.


Actually from what I've heard valve is being harsh to cheaters right now.
All my fav cheats are vac'd 8(


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Actually from what I've heard valve is being harsh to cheaters right now.
> All my fav cheats are vac'd 8(


I like valve, but the evidence speaks for it itself, they are far to smart of a company to claim negligence.


----------



## LDV617

Favorite Go4Balkan charity teams?

I think #Go4Balkan is wayyy too strong if spawN has been practicing, spawN / GTR are probably 2 of the best players in CS history.

But #Go4Bosnia has a STACKED team. Snax, xizt, ScreaM. much wow.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> True PunkBuster is awful. However if valve really wanted to get rid of cheaters they would buy/develop something similar to ESEA/ESL anti-cheat. They already have the perfect platform for it in steam. It runs outside of the game and can monitor processes etc. just like the anti-cheats i mentioned do.
> 
> The reason they dont (imo) is because banning cheaters every couple of months and then putting the game on sale for £3 is a business model.
> 
> just my 2c.


You need to also realize that ESEA/ESL anti-cheat is doing nothing special. Sure they're a little more invasive which i'm sure helps a bit, but the biggest reason you'll see less cheaters in ESEA/ESL is because a lot of the people who make cheats don't bother making ESEA/ESL proof cheats as the population for those is much smaller.

Why spend extra development time on cheats to make sure they're ESEA/ESL proof when thats less than 10% of the population of the people who play CS:GO?

You focus on what makes you money, and that's VAC undetected cheats. That's the reason why there's very little cheaters in ESL/ESEA. Not to mention the fact that ESEA has a subscription fee, which makes cheaters even less willing to cheat on a league like ESEA.


----------



## NateST

Speaking of new anti cheat measures, I was playing on smurf account number 2 @ LEM MMR and another guy with a new account was making sime really nutty shots and pushes every round. He was push long every round we didn't have someone holding. About half way through the match he left because of "account untrusted" then 5 or so rounds later, he got perma banned. We came back from 14-7 to win 16-14.

1. Nip
2. Dignitas
3. Virtus.Pro
4. TEAM GLOBAL/EX LDLC
5. Titan

Fnatic didnt make it to the play off, which is why I didn't include them.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Speaking of new anti cheat measures, I was playing on smurf account number 2 @ LEM MMR and another guy with a new account was making sime really nutty shots and pushes every round. He was push long every round we didn't have someone holding. About half way through the match he left because of "account untrusted" then 5 or so rounds later, he got perma banned. We came back from 14-7 to win 16-14.


You would be surprised how much VAC has improved the last few months.

Take a look at:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/261ifu/vacoverwatch_updates_news/


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You would be surprised how much VAC has improved the last few months.
> 
> Take a look at:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/261ifu/vacoverwatch_updates_news/


I'm honestly not surprised, only one blatant hacker in like the past 25 or so games between dmg and smfc ranked games for me.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Speaking of hackers, Dmaster pointed this out to me.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Favorite Go4Balkan charity teams?
> 
> I think #Go4Balkan is wayyy too strong if spawN has been practicing, spawN / GTR are probably 2 of the best players in CS history.
> 
> But #Go4Bosnia has a STACKED team. Snax, xizt, ScreaM. much wow.


Croatia is the AWP team. Serbia is the one to watch for me, f0rest could do something special as he's in form and LEGIJA has impressed me over the last few months.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of hackers, Dmaster pointed this out to me.


psycho aee you zyko on steam? I have so many people on my list and no idea who they are.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of hackers, Dmaster pointed this out to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psycho aee you zyko on steam? I have so many people on my list and no idea who they are.
Click to expand...

Nope, my name on steam is the same as it is here except no alt caps.


----------



## BreakDown

I have a question for you guys, how can i practice with friends on a server that has cheats enabled? I would want to play in a server where we all have infinite nades (smokes, flashes...)

Is this possible? would i need to rent a server for this?


----------



## MR-e

sv_cheats 1
sv_infinite_ammo 1
noclip
impulse 101

rent a server, get everyone in and go buck wild. alternatively, join a scrim server in esea and set it to practice mode.


----------



## waylo88

You could just start a private game as well and enable cheats.


----------



## Dveight

It may been that vac was gonna get an update.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I have a question for you guys, how can i practice with friends on a server that has cheats enabled? I would want to play in a server where we all have infinite nades (smokes, flashes...)
> 
> Is this possible? would i need to rent a server for this?


Make a lobby, and set it to casual and private. Start it, then in console type the map. sv_cheats 1, sv_infinite_ammo 1 and enjoy!


----------



## Swag

Also add:
sv_drawbulletimpacts 1
sv_showimpacts 1


----------



## Jack Mac

Would using a CFG that increases my FoV get me in any trouble?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Would using a CFG that increases my FoV get me in any trouble?


It's locked unless the server has cheats on. Unless you mean the viewmodel fov - that's locked to a certain range.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Would using a CFG that increases my FoV get me in any trouble?


You can't change your fov unless the server has cheats enabled. If you found a way around that, then yes, it would be considered cheating ;p
Unless you're talking about viewmodel/weapon fov, then no, it doesn't matter.
You shouldn't need higher fov anyways, if you're playing correctly the enemies will never be at your sides.
IMO, the default fov is already too high, I wish they would allow fov customization so I could lower mine, so that enemies are bigger.. The closest thing to that is playing 4:3 stretched.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You can't change your fov unless the server has cheats enabled. If you found a way around that, then yes, it would be considered cheating ;p
> Unless you're talking about viewmodel/weapon fov, then no, it doesn't matter.
> You shouldn't need higher fov anyways, if you're playing correctly the enemies will never be at your sides.
> IMO, the default fov is already too high, I wish they would allow fov customization so I could lower mine, so that enemies are bigger.. The closest thing to that is playing 4:3 stretched.


Yeah, talking about view model FoV, I like the way weapons look at high FoV, it reminds me of CoD4 Promod.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yeah, talking about view model FoV, I like the way weapons look at high FoV, it reminds me of CoD4 Promod.


Pretty sure that still has a limited range unless cheats are enabled. 68 should be the highest you can go.


----------



## Jack Mac

Well I only tested it offline with bots, I can try it in a DM server later and take pics if you'd like.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I've been trying to change my crosshair through the generator, and every time I put the code in the developer's console, nothing changes. The only values that change are the colours and I think the Alpha value. Everything else just stays the same.

Anyone know what the problem may be?

EDIT: Should mention that I've downloaded a new autoexec.cfg from someone, if that helps (even though that doesn't hold crosshair values)


----------



## TheYonderGod

Paste the code you're using here?
Also, put it in your autoexec, and then type
exec autoexec.cfg
in console.

Also you shouldn't necessarily just download someone else's config, there may be stuff in there that's just personal preference.

Here's mine, for example. I put all my settings in mine because sometimes when the game updates it resets your settings, and I want to just have everything set no matter what.

Code:



Code:


cl_interp 0
cl_interp_ratio 1
cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
rate 128000
fps_max 999

volume .1
voice_scale .6
sensitivity 3

m_customaccel 0
m_customaccel_exponent 0
m_customaccel_scale 0
m_mouseaccel1 0
m_mouseaccel2 0
m_mousespeed 0
m_rawinput 1

cl_crosshairstyle 4
cl_crosshairthickness .5
cl_crosshair_drawoutline 0
cl_crosshairdot 0
cl_crosshairsize 4
cl_crosshairgap 0
cl_crosshaircolor 5
cl_crosshaircolor_b 255
cl_crosshaircolor_r 255
cl_crosshaircolor_g 255
//crosshair settings

cl_viewmodel_shift_left_amt "0"
cl_viewmodel_shift_right_amt "0"
cl_bob_lower_amt "0"
cl_bobamt_lat "0"
cl_bobamt_vert "0"
cl_bobcycle "2"

snd_mixahead "0.05"
snd_musicvolume "0"

cl_forcepreload 1
cl_autowepswitch 0
cl_disablefreezecam 1
cl_showloadout 1
con_enable 1
gameinstructor_enable 0
m_rawinput 1
cl_radar_always_centered 0
net_graph 1
net_graphproportionalfont 0
net_graphheight 950
net_graphpos 1

cl_hud_radar_scale 1.3

bind "MWHEELDOWN" "incrementvar cl_radar_scale .4 .8 .2"
bind "mouse4" "lastinv"
bind "f" "use weapon_flashbang"
bind "MWHEELUP" "use weapon_smokegrenade"
bind "t" "+lookatweapon"    
bind "alt" "+voicerecord"
unbind z
unbind x
unbind c
bind "," "radio1"
bind "." "radio2"
bind "/" "radio3"

bind "[" "volume .01"
bind "]" "volume .05"
bind "\" "volume .15"

bind "INS" "buy m4a1"
bind "HOME" "buy vesthelm"
bind "PGUP" "buy defuser"
bind "DEL" "buy smokegrenade"
bind "END" "buy flashbang"
bind "PGDN" "buy hegrenade"

echo "autoexec.cfg loaded."
echo "autoexec.cfg loaded."
echo "autoexec.cfg loaded."
echo "autoexec.cfg loaded."


----------



## LDV617

Unrelated to CS:GO, I know, but it's related to my CS:GO Stream ^^

I am giving away 2x beta keys for Dirty Bomb / Extraction (New Nexon game by the same devs as Wolfenstein:ET)

To get a chance to win, follow me on twitter and sub on youtube, I will give one away on each platform. Here's the link to the stream where you can get all the info you need;

twitch.tv/therealbigbudz

Thanks ^^


----------



## Aventadoor

Man i'm too old for this game... Lack of reaction time really make me suffer lol.
Lets say I play inferno and defend arch, no way in hell im going to hit if a guy peeks there, or even run towards A site.
I also notice that if your not good with ur positioning, a guy who play stretched can see your shoulder = free awp kill


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Man i'm too old for this game... Lack of reaction time really make me suffer lol.
> Lets say I play inferno and defend arch, no way in hell im going to hit if a guy peeks there, or even run towards A site.
> I also notice that if your not good with ur positioning, a guy who play stretched can see your shoulder = free awp kill


I wouldn't let it concern you too much, its due to the acceleration in this game. Poking is far more advantageous than holding the angle. You are far better doing the same (sidestep so that you have the advantage of surprise) or just crouch so that he is likely to pre-aim over you, even the pros have had to make these adjustments.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Man i'm too old for this game... Lack of reaction time really make me suffer lol.
> Lets say I play inferno and defend arch, no way in hell im going to hit if a guy peeks there, or even run towards A site.
> I also notice that if your not good with ur positioning, a guy who play stretched can see your shoulder = free awp kill


It's not your reaction time that's making holding arch way hard it's something known as peekers advantage that has been in the Source Engine since it's existed.

Basically those that peek you first and will see you first due to the way the Source Engine is coded. It's also known as interping.

If you peek first you will always have an advantage and be able to get the first shot off.

It's so bad in GO to the point where I've been shot and killed before I even see the guy come up on my screen.

Also, reaction speed can be improved with practice just like anything else.


----------



## PolyMorphist

There should be a mandatory IQ test before anyone is allowed installation of CS:GO. So many people, even in the 'higher' ranks are just going for K/D. Instead of protecting bomb, playing with sense, they go and find the last person, die, then leave it to a 1v1. Don't get me wrong, there are nice people out there, but the majority consists of loud, obnoxious players who have no sense of passion for the game, and rely on arbitrary end-of-match statistics as a consensus of their skill level.

/endrant

Anyone find it weird that NiP are being sponsored by the Godzilla? Usually it's a gaming peripherals brand or hardware manufacturer, but instead it's a AAA Blockbuster movie?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> There should be a mandatory IQ test before anyone is allowed installation of CS:GO. So many people, even in the 'higher' ranks are just going for K/D. Instead of protecting bomb, playing with sense, they go and find the last person, die, then leave it to a 1v1. I hate the overall CS:GO community with a passion. Don't get me wrong, there are nice people out there, but the majority consists of loud, obnoxious players who have no sense of passion for the game, and rely on arbitrary end-of-match statistics as a consensus of their skill level. I've grown to hate stereotypes, because I'm often the victim of them, but now I understand where all the hate and prejudice comes from.
> 
> /endrant
> 
> Anyone find it weird that NiP are being sponsored by the Godzilla? Usually it's a gaming peripherals brand or hardware manufacturer, but instead it's a AAA Blockbuster movie?


*Partnered* by Warner Bros. Pictures Sverige which is a Swedish Warner Bros to promote the movie. Gaming is pretty big in Sweden from my understanding, and NiP is a large brand in sweden as well from my under understanding, so this makes sense!

Poly, looks like you should start playing on a team, as MM is not what you're looking for.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *Partnered* by Warner Bros. Pictures Sverige which is a Swedish Warner Bros to promote the movie. Gaming is pretty big in Sweden from my understanding, and NiP is a large brand in sweden as well from my under understanding, so this makes sense!
> 
> Poly, looks like you should start playing on a team, as MM is not what you're looking for.


Thanks for this, Dmaster. Do you know where to find a team? The closest I've come to playing with a team was being in a comp. MM game with another team, and them inviting me after the game. Since then, I've left because their time schedules were so different to mine that we could never find time to play with each other. Is there a website where people can find teams?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Thanks for this, Dmaster. Do you know where to find a team? The closest I've come to playing with a team was being in a comp. MM game with another team, and them inviting me after the game. Since then, I've left because their time schedules were so different to mine that we could never find time to play with each other. Is there a website where people can find teams?


Unfortunately, I can't help you with this as much as I would like. I'm not very familiar with the European Amatuer/Semi-Pro scene.

Here's what I could find:

http://www.esl.eu/eu/csgo/forum/2737/30274/?lastvisit=0 You can post here. ESEA is another option as well.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Thanks for this, Dmaster. Do you know where to find a team? The closest I've come to playing with a team was being in a comp. MM game with another team, and them inviting me after the game. Since then, I've left because their time schedules were so different to mine that we could never find time to play with each other. Is there a website where people can find teams?


ESL recruitment is fairly active, esportsheaven is probably the next best bet. Either make a post or reply/add one that looks like the kind of commitment/skill you are looking for.


----------



## Mwarren

I gave up on finding a team.

It's practically impossible to find a team that is willing to put 6-8 hours into the game 4-5 days a week and get to the highest level.

Most teams only want to play for 1-2 hours 3 days a week which is a joke for me.

I'm all about going all the way or not trying at all.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I'm all about going all the way or not trying at all.


Having fun is important too, although it's subjective.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Having fun is important too, although it's subjective.


I agree having fun is good, but for me when it comes to something competitive I don't see the point in half assing it.

I'd rather spend that time playing around getting really good at something else.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't help you with this as much as I would like. I'm not very familiar with the European Amatuer/Semi-Pro scene.
> 
> Here's what I could find:
> 
> http://www.esl.eu/eu/csgo/forum/2737/30274/?lastvisit=0 You can post here. ESEA is another option as well.


Thanks, I posted some recruitment opportunities and I'll let you know if I have any luck.

Quick question: Recently played with a CS friend of mine after not speaking to him for months. He says that I'm way above my skill level - my aim/pure skill is 'out of this world' but I'm slacking when it comes to sense/teamwork. Any suggestions, tips, resources to help me become a better 'player'?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Thanks, I posted some recruitment opportunities and I'll let you know if I have any luck.
> 
> Quick question: Recently played with a CS friend of mine after not speaking to him for months. He says that I'm way above my skill level - my aim/pure skill is 'out of this world' but I'm slacking when it comes to sense/teamwork. Any suggestions, tips, resources to help me become a better 'player'?


Would need to watch a recent demo to really be able to tell what you're lacking. Send me a demo and i'll analyze!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I gave up on finding a team.
> 
> It's practically impossible to find a team that is willing to put 6-8 hours into the game 4-5 days a week and get to the highest level.
> 
> Most teams only want to play for 1-2 hours 3 days a week which is a joke for me.
> 
> I'm all about going all the way or not trying at all.


Most teams don't put in 6-8 hours, 4-5 days a week. Most teams however will put in 3-4 hours for 5 days a week. This is pretty much the norm.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I don't understand this guy at all...

http://steamcommunity.com/id/madhackertv

Sure I understand the knives and whatnot but...five pages of CSGO gifts?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Would need to watch a recent demo to really be able to tell what you're lacking. Send me a demo and i'll analyze!
> Most teams don't put in 6-8 hours, 4-5 days a week. Most teams however will put in 3-4 hours for 5 days a week. This is pretty much the norm.


As someone who spends most of their day on the computer, even I couldn't imagine 6-8 hours of CS a day for 4-5 days a week. I love playing, but that just seems like too much. Hell, I get burnt out after playing like 3-4 games in a row.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Would need to watch a recent demo to really be able to tell what you're lacking. Send me a demo and i'll analyze!


Thanks! I'm not too sure how to link demos, but I think all you need is the link to the game.
steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-zYERH-airn5-oSRJF-4fjtQ-2vDuA

This was my most recent game - the 'friend' I was talking about was Dr. Doak.

Thanks a lot for the offer!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't understand this guy at all...
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/madhackertv
> 
> Sure I understand the knives and whatnot but...five pages of CSGO gifts?


$3 per gift during a sale, they now sell for 3-4 keys. Right after the sale they sold for 2-3 keys.

EDIT: I've been trading a couple weeks now and figured I would share my new inventory http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/#730


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't understand this guy at all...
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/madhackertv
> 
> Sure I understand the knives and whatnot but...five pages of CSGO gifts?
> 
> 
> 
> $3 per gift during a sale, they now sell for 3-4 keys. Right after the sale they sold for 2-3 keys.
> 
> EDIT: I've been trading a couple weeks now and figured I would share my new inventory http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/#730
Click to expand...

Damn, I wish I could at the very least have a bayonet like yours. My inventory alone is worth about as much as that knife.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Damn, I wish I could at the very least have a bayonet like yours. My inventory alone is worth about as much as that knife.


So far it has been pretty easy to get to this point


----------



## Ukkooh

Why is there a stream of fatal1ty playing cs:go on my dear oc.net frontpage?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Why is there a stream of fatal1ty playing cs:go on my dear oc.net frontpage?


Not really sure. It's funny how we were talking about him not too long ago in this thread lol.

Anyone know his rank? He can't be anything more than a badge from what I could see.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not really sure. It's funny how we were talking about him not too long ago in this thread lol.
> 
> Anyone know his rank? He can't be anything more than a badge from what I could see.


Gold Nova 4


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Gold Nova 4


Ouch.... Going from one of the best FPS players of all time to a Gold Nova 4.


----------



## el gappo

I don't think he's been playing very long. Cool that he's playing with viewers from twitch


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Gold Nova 4
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.... Going from one of the best FPS players of all time to a Gold Nova 4.
Click to expand...

Probably just a starting rank. When I first got my rank I was Gold nova 4 for a few games.

Just watch him reach DMG by the end of this month, that is if he plays enough.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I don't think he's been playing very long. Cool that he's playing with viewers from twitch


He's been playing for awhile actually. I know him fairly well









He's been streaming more regularly though now. He use to stream BF3 a lot


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not really sure. It's funny how we were talking about him not too long ago in this thread lol.
> 
> Anyone know his rank? He can't be anything more than a badge from what I could see.


I saw it in the stream quite a few times and he is a GN4.
Edit: dmasteR, you sure seem to underestimate badges quite a bit.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I saw it in the stream quite a few times and he is a GN4.
> Edit: dmasteR, you sure seem to underestimate badges quite a bit.


I don't see very many badges, but the ones I get matched up with are always obnoxious for some reason. The badges I end up playing against are always screaming, or playing music....


----------



## PolyMorphist

Played a MM game on my smurf Silver 4 account (MG now). I felt bad, but it was hella fun. What I felt when I played along side Hiko is what they felt playing alongside me - some of them even asked me for lessons! I know it's nothing special but it really put everything about CS:GO into perspective. The silvers didn't necessarily have bad aim, it's just the decisions the silvers made when playing. Small things like buying after losing pistol round, peeking when it's not advisable, 'running and gunning' etc. all add up when playing competitive. From Nova to Eagle, the pure aim skill doesn't necessarily increase. Instead, the game sense, teamwork and overall understanding of the game of the higher ranks is what separates them skill-wise.

And then there's the Supremes and the Elites - one shotting people from across the map with millisecond reflex times, in tandem with questionably-good game-sense and perfect team chemistry. I guess what I'm trying to say is that aiming isn't everything. There are a lot of people, including once me, who think that good aim is the key to success. Everything from decision-making, strat-calling, smoke and flash placement, game sense are all so important, and yet are often overlooked.

I think I'm going to make a case study about this topic - how players from different skill levels play differently, and also how they handle certain disciplines within the game (recoil control, peeking, game sense, positioning etc.)
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## NateST

Recently, DMG/LE players for me have had decent communication but can't play, last game I lost they played 3 mid on D2 . the LEM-Global level players are good but have been super toxic.
Quote:


> There are a lot of people, including once me, who think that good aim is the key to success. Everything from decision-making, strat-calling, smoke and flash placement, game sense are all so important, and yet are often overlooked.


I agree 100%, aim is typically the best thing people have going for them. Team work, mechanics, and coms are what people tend to lack the most.


----------



## Aventadoor

Aarghh....
How am I suppose to defend arch? I get OWNED everytime almost...
Just hide and go out when I hear them?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Aarghh....
> How am I suppose to defend arch? I get OWNED everytime almost...
> Just hide and go out when I hear them?


On what side? If your playing arches as CT, and you hide in the pocket, it's a death wish. If you play arches and hide by library you have way more options. That's just what I've found though, my game on inferno is still very inconsistent though. Working on that ^^


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Aarghh....
> How am I suppose to defend arch? I get OWNED everytime almost...
> Just hide and go out when I hear them?


it really depends on how your teammates are playing, if your crossfiring mid or doubling arch and baiting closet. Just tey smoking them off at an opportune time and counter flash them on their push. If you think you're going to be overwhelmed, fall back to arch or library if you have time.


----------



## Shanenanigans

With teammates, it's easier. If one side is smoked, I push through the smoke and sit there so they don't see me. Otherwise, we just double up on the non-smoked side. I prefer to play outside the arch toward mid, cuz most flashes aren't disastrous there. Otherwise, just bounce flashes.

And if you play in pocket, it's not a death wish. If you bounce a flash below the small electric box it's a full pop flash for the push and none for you. Gotta play it smart. Not to mention I have a teammate draw out the opponents if he's rotated from B. Or from shelter side. Also, in mm, time your smokes to keep mid smoked for majority of the round. The pressure that 30 seconds of timed smokes put on the opponent team is incredible.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> With teammates, it's easier. If one side is smoked, I push through the smoke and sit there so they don't see me. Otherwise, we just double up on the non-smoked side. I prefer to play outside the arch toward mid, cuz most flashes aren't disastrous there. Otherwise, just bounce flashes.
> 
> And if you play in pocket, it's not a death wish. If you bounce a flash below the small electric box it's a full pop flash for the push and none for you. Gotta play it smart. Not to mention I have a teammate draw out the opponents if he's rotated from B. Or from shelter side. Also, in mm, time your smokes to keep mid smoked for majority of the round. The pressure that 30 seconds of timed smokes put on the opponent team is incredible.


You mean the electric boxes / air conditioners hanging off apartment in mid? I use that flash a lot but when I play arches, instead of sitting in the closet/pocket, I take the left side cover (so right side for Ts) and flash / peak. That way I don't have to cross the open area to run back to library.

I guess if you have the flash it's not a deathwish because it's such a short run, but I feel a lot safer when I'm not getting corner fudged in pocket.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just won this M4 - X-ray on Hiko's stream giveaway



Return investment, eh?


----------



## dmasteR

Lots of good matches from FaceIt today for those who have time to tune in!








LOL


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Aarghh....
> How am I suppose to defend arch? I get OWNED everytime almost...
> Just hide and go out when I hear them?


This should help:





Sorry to be that guy who links things without an explanation but adreN explains the topic perfectly.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Lots of good matches from FaceIt today for those who have time to tune in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: you will turn to jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


I swear to god dmaster...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Played a MM game on my smurf Silver 4 account (MG now). I felt bad, but it was hella fun. What I felt when I played along side Hiko is what they felt playing alongside me - some of them even asked me for lessons! I know it's nothing special but it really put everything about CS:GO into perspective. The silvers didn't necessarily have bad aim, it's just the decisions the silvers made when playing. Small things like buying after losing pistol round, peeking when it's not advisable, 'running and gunning' etc. all add up when playing competitive. From Nova to Eagle, the pure aim skill doesn't necessarily increase. Instead, the game sense, teamwork and overall understanding of the game of the higher ranks is what separates them skill-wise.
> 
> And then there's the Supremes and the Elites - one shotting people from across the map with millisecond reflex times, in tandem with questionably-good game-sense and perfect team chemistry. I guess what I'm trying to say is that aiming isn't everything. There are a lot of people, including once me, who think that good aim is the key to success. Everything from decision-making, strat-calling, smoke and flash placement, game sense are all so important, and yet are often overlooked.
> 
> I think I'm going to make a case study about this topic - how players from different skill levels play differently, and also how they handle certain disciplines within the game (recoil control, peeking, game sense, positioning etc.)
> Let me know what you guys think.


Aim isn't as important as people think really, knowing the right spots to hold, watch and throw nades brings a lot to the game. If it was all about 1 tap aim then someone like Scream would be the best player in the world. GTR is arguably the best at the moment and look at his game sense - he knows what's going to happen before it does and often gets into exactly the right position. He does also have fantastic spray control, but I'd argue good placement can negate that at times.

It's the reason that deathmatch is fun for a warmup and casual play - you can train your aim there as well but it's nowhere near as important as playing proper 5v5 games or learning strats for your overall game. Aim comes along naturally as you play, once you have an idea of the spray patterns then it's not too hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just won this M4 - X-ray on Hiko's stream giveaway
> 
> Return investment, eh?


Grats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Lots of good matches from FaceIt today for those who have time to tune in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


If that's your returns, everyone now likes you a bit less


----------



## PolyMorphist

Making my first CS:GO Lounge bet. Wish me luck (unless you're voting for MJ, in which case bad luck







)

Anyone know where I can watch the match? I'm used to watching pre-recorded pro matches on Twitch and WarOwl's YouTube cast, so this is the first live game I'm going to be watching.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> Making my first CS:GO Lounge bet. Wish me luck (unless you're voting for MJ, in which case bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Anyone know where I can watch the match? I'm used to watching pre-recorded pro matches on Twitch and WarOwl's YouTube cast, so this is the first live game I'm going to be watching.


Always check the match page on HLTV, they have the stream links.

Edit: Good luck!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Aim isn't as important as people think really, knowing the right spots to hold, watch and throw nades brings a lot to the game. If it was all about 1 tap aim then someone like Scream would be the best player in the world. GTR is arguably the best at the moment and look at his game sense - he knows what's going to happen before it does and often gets into exactly the right position. He does also have fantastic spray control, but I'd argue good placement can negate that at times.
> 
> It's the reason that deathmatch is fun for a warmup and casual play - you can train your aim there as well but it's nowhere near as important as playing proper 5v5 games or learning strats for your overall game. Aim comes along naturally as you play, once you have an idea of the spray patterns then it's not too hard.
> Grats!
> If that's your returns, everyone now likes you a bit less


Is absolutely correct. Game sense matters so much, which also helps with really good positioning. If you're able to read how your opponent moves, you'll have a much easier time of killing them.

I guess everyone will have to like me a little less than.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> Making my first CS:GO Lounge bet. Wish me luck (unless you're voting for MJ, in which case bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Anyone know where I can watch the match? I'm used to watching pre-recorded pro matches on Twitch and WarOwl's YouTube cast, so this is the first live game I'm going to be watching.


Good luck, I personally stayed away from this bet.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I saw it in the stream quite a few times and he is a GN4.
> Edit: dmasteR, you sure seem to underestimate badges quite a bit.


Badge is a joke. I just run around around buying a scout/deagle every round screwing around and I still get 1-2 frags most rounds.

I think that aim and angles is the only difference between badge level players and The Global Elite players that don't cheat.

With good enough aim I'm sure that a player can carry his weight up past Eagle.

I still see a lot of players at the badge level that can't spray properly and have terrible aim.

I'm really surprised that Fatality is only a Gold Nova though. His aim must of really of dropped as he was known for having the best aim out of any FPS'er gamer years ago.

EDIT: ^^ Game sense and knowing what to do when is really important but without aim you're still going to get out fragged pretty much every round.

Amazing aim is essential to being a top level CS player because the maps are so small and there are only 2 bomb sites a team can go on any map making the game less about strategy and more about aim, angles, and spray control.....I don't think that CSGO is really as strategic as people make it out to be.....at least in my opinion.

This is the reason why players like Scream can go around and 1 tap players and just straight up dominate. There's only so much you can do...on Dust 2 there are only 3 main entrances B, Cat, and Long and only a few ways to hold each spot as a CT and only 1 way to push each spot as a T....holding a spot or taking a spot is pretty much going to come down to who can out aim who.

Let's use T side on D2 as an example. As a T you can only flash out long and hope to out aim the guy playing long and it goes for the same with B site and even cat.

The guy that comes out ahead will be the one with better aim.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Badge is a joke. I just run around around buying a scout/deagle every round screwing around and I still get 1-2 frags most rounds.
> 
> I think that aim and angles is the only difference between badge level players and The Global Elite players that don't cheat.
> 
> With good enough aim I'm sure that a player can carry his weight up past Eagle.
> 
> I still see a lot of players at the badge level that can't spray properly and have terrible aim.
> 
> I'm really surprised that Fatality is only a Gold Nova though. His aim must of really of dropped as he was known for having the best aim out of any FPS'er gamer years ago.
> 
> EDIT: ^^ Game sense and knowing what to do when is really important but without aim you're still going to get out fragged pretty much every round.
> 
> Amazing aim is essential to being a top level CS player because the maps are so small and there are only 2 bomb sites a team can go on any map making the game less about strategy and more about aim, angles, and spray control.....I don't think that CSGO is really as strategic as people make it out to be.....at least in my opinion.
> 
> This is the reason why players like Scream can go around and 1 tap players and just straight up dominate. There's only so much you can do...on Dust 2 there are only 3 main entrances B, Cat, and Long and only a few ways to hold each spot as a CT and only 1 way to push each spot as a T....holding a spot or taking a spot is pretty much going to come down to who can out aim who.
> 
> Let's use T side on D2 as an example. As a T you can only flash out long and hope to out aim the guy playing long and it goes for the same with B site and even cat.
> 
> The guy that comes out ahead will be the one with better aim.


I agree with this. Aim is important - REALLY important. It's what defines a player. You can certainly become the top fragger and dominate the enemy team with amazing aim; that's something that has been proven many times in the past. Smart player however, ones that can position themselves well, ones that can use grenades effectively, ones that can communicate better are often the ones that will put themselves into a position where they will still win the encounter, even though they may have a worse aim than the opponent. You could be the lovechild of f0rest and Scream, but if your opponent is in a better place than you, or if the entire enemy team knows your position, you're at an immediate disadvantage.

Let me use your example as mine. Yes, in an encounter like a rifler/AWPer facing of in long, the one with the better aim will kill the other. But what if the CTs were in a good position? What if one of the players is flashed and unable to aim? And assuming that the T comes out on top, a good communicator will tell the team where the enemies are, how many of them are there and where exactly they're positioned.

But again, aim is really important.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Badge is a joke. I just run around around buying a scout/deagle every round screwing around and I still get 1-2 frags most rounds.
> 
> I think that aim and angles is the only difference between badge level players and The Global Elite players that don't cheat.
> 
> With good enough aim I'm sure that a player can carry his weight up past Eagle.
> 
> I still see a lot of players at the badge level that can't spray properly and have terrible aim.
> 
> I'm really surprised that Fatality is only a Gold Nova though. His aim must of really of dropped as he was known for having the best aim out of any FPS'er gamer years ago.
> 
> EDIT: ^^ Game sense and knowing what to do when is really important but without aim you're still going to get out fragged pretty much every round.
> 
> Amazing aim is essential to being a top level CS player because the maps are so small and there are only 2 bomb sites a team can go on any map making the game less about strategy and more about aim, angles, and spray control.....I don't think that CSGO is really as strategic as people make it out to be.....at least in my opinion.
> 
> This is the reason why players like Scream can go around and 1 tap players and just straight up dominate. There's only so much you can do...on Dust 2 there are only 3 main entrances B, Cat, and Long and only a few ways to hold each spot as a CT and only 1 way to push each spot as a T....holding a spot or taking a spot is pretty much going to come down to who can out aim who.
> 
> Let's use T side on D2 as an example. As a T you can only flash out long and hope to out aim the guy playing long and it goes for the same with B site and even cat.
> 
> The guy that comes out ahead will be the one with better aim.


aim is nothing when your enemy is one step ahead of you and you have no idea where he is going to hit you from. cs maps might not be large but there are multiple corners to check at every entrance and a better positioned opponent will almost always get the better of you. that's why weapons like shotguns exist in this game and pro players use them all the time. dont tell me there is such thing as having good aim with a shotgun

p.s.: it's no surprise to me get_right is considered the best player in the world. he is probably the most complete player around. excellent game sense and great aim. the guy is a beast and he clutches like nobody else. in fact, clutches are probably the best example where both game sense and aim come into play and are equally important. i think being able to clutch really separates great players from good players


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I agree with this. Aim is important - REALLY important. It's what defines a player. You can certainly become the top fragger and dominate the enemy team with amazing aim; that's something that has been proven many times in the past. Smart player however, ones that can position themselves well, ones that can use grenades effectively, ones that can communicate better are often the ones that will put themselves into a position where they will still win the encounter, even though they may have a worse aim than the opponent. You could be the lovechild of f0rest and Scream, but if your opponent is in a better place than you, or if the entire enemy team knows your position, you're at an immediate disadvantage.
> 
> Let me use your example as mine. Yes, in an encounter like a rifler/AWPer facing of in long, the one with the better aim will kill the other. But what if the CTs were in a good position? What if one of the players is flashed and unable to aim? And assuming that the T comes out on top, a good communicator will tell the team where the enemies are, how many of them are there and where exactly they're positioned.
> 
> But again, aim is really important.


The thing is like I said before, the game is not that strategic and there are only a handful of angles if that per location.

If the awper at long gets flashed out he can just back out and let the rifler stay, it's still going to come down to if the awper can hit his shots and if the rifler in pit can hit his shots.

Flash grenades don't do anything if you turn from them even at long A awping. If a player is flashed they generally get behind cover and come back out leading to another aim vs aim situation.

The maps in CS are really tiny so there's not that many positions where you can surprise your opponent and get ahead or not be expected.

They should make the map's much larger in my opinion and this might sound nooby or stupid but for a long time I believe that they should add the ability for players to pool their money so that for example on pistol round one player can rifle up with armor or say buy a scout and armor or two players buy smgs......

Right now the game is stale as they have not changed a thing about CS that really changed the game for around 15 years or so.

They should also add a more diverse range of weapons and even allow the purchasing of scopes for all guns in my opinion, different ammo types, and they should also add a second armor type that slows down movement further but allows one to hold a position much better (of course it should also be very expensive.)

Bringing back all of these options, a long with larger maps and an increased time it takes for the bomb to detonate would really make the game more strategic and interesting in my opinion.

Right now the game is stale in my opinion and it mostly comes down to who out aimed who and there's hardly any innovative or even new strategy that is game changing.

As for the "good positions".....I don't think that positioning is even that important. If a CT is playing pit with a rifle one would think he would have the advantage if a T comes out long because his head is the only thing showing....the problem with that is that any t player with even decent aim is going to go right for his head and more than likely get an easy head shot kill.....if anything I've found that playing those angles that most consider to be good leads to getting head shotted quicker, pre fired, or pre naded.


----------



## NateST

By the way, the latest NV drivers really made CS:GO jittery for me. Back to 331.93.


----------



## Blackops_2

Well I just started playing this despite picking it up months ago. I haven't played CS in probably a decade and it shows lol I suck something awful. Thought I'd still be able to hold my own considering how good I was at CS:S and still maintain 2.0s in all my other shooters...but no it's horrid lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackops_2

Well I just started playing this despite picking it up months ago. I haven't played CS in probably a decade and it shows lol I suck something awful. Thought I'd still be able to hold my own considering how good I was at CS:S and still maintain 2.0s in all my other shooters...but no it's horrid lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well I just started playing this despite picking it up months ago. I haven't played CS in probably a decade and it shows lol I suck something awful. Thought I'd still be able to hold my own considering how good I was at CS:S and still maintain 2.0s in all my other shooters...but no it's horrid lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your best bet is to practice against bots and other players in arms race/gun game. That's how I got better.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> *This is the reason why players like Scream can go around and 1 tap players and just straight up dominate.* There's only so much you can do...on Dust 2 there are only 3 main entrances B, Cat, and Long and only a few ways to hold each spot as a CT and only 1 way to push each spot as a T....holding a spot or taking a spot is pretty much going to come down to who can out aim who.
> The guy that comes out ahead will be the one with better aim.


ScreaM doesn't dominate though. The fact that he's literally bottom of half of the scoreboard 80%, I would hardly consider that "dominating".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> The thing is like I said before, the game is not that strategic and there are only a handful of angles if that per location.
> 
> If the awper at long gets flashed out he can just back out and let the rifler stay, it's still going to come down to if the awper can hit his shots and if the rifler in pit can hit his shots.
> 
> Flash grenades don't do anything if you turn from them even at long A awping. If a player is flashed they generally get behind cover and come back out leading to another aim vs aim situation.


Against a top tier team, peeking again would be a poor decision for the CT AWP.

Hitting your shots is important, but with well placed flashes/smokes/molotovs makes it fairly easy to get kills.

Titan's Inferno B take.



That's a good example of some of the best Inferno takes I've seen yet.

Titan also invented the Inferno A take as well. Where they smoke off Balcony and Lane. Pop flash 4 guys out of halls into pit.

To say the game only comes down to aim is just silly. As ScreaM is proof that aim alone won't make you a top player.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well I just started playing this despite picking it up months ago. I haven't played CS in probably a decade and it shows lol I suck something awful. Thought I'd still be able to hold my own considering how good I was at CS:S and still maintain 2.0s in all my other shooters...but no it's horrid lol


Bit of deathmatch or arms race until you get the feel of the game down again. If you're good at other games you shouldn't have much trouble adapting to it and once you do it's just about learning the right spots, timing and strats - only way you get that is through MM or other 5v5 community servers. I'd also have a look at the OP and this if you want to learn the nades.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ScreaM doesn't dominate though. The fact that he's literally bottom of half of the scoreboard 80%, I would hardly consider that "dominating".
> 
> _-snip-_
> 
> To say the game only comes down to aim is just silly. As ScreaM is proof that aim alone won't make you a top player.


Got to have something to back up aim even if it's your strongest point. Look at GuardiaN, he's a beast with the AWP and can hit some crazy shots but he still knows what people are doing around the map. Quite a few of the top AWP players are worth looking at for that, they have great aim but they still change their spot every round to throw the other team off or they'll change how aggressive they are. Without even basic stuff like that they'll be a lot less effective as the other team knows where to look and where to smoke off. Not saying someone like ScreaM is a bad player, but he's not as complete a player as he could be.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ScreaM doesn't dominate though. The fact that he's literally bottom of half of the scoreboard 80%, I would hardly consider that "dominating".
> Against a top tier team, peeking again would be a poor decision for the CT AWP.
> 
> Hitting your shots is important, but with well placed flashes/smokes/molotovs makes it fairly easy to get kills.
> 
> Titan's Inferno B take.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good example of some of the best Inferno takes I've seen yet.
> 
> Titan also invented the Inferno A take as well. Where they smoke off Balcony and Lane. Pop flash 4 guys out of halls into pit.
> 
> To say the game only comes down to aim is just silly. As ScreaM is proof that aim alone won't make you a top player.


That's an awesome take.






Game is now live. (CoL vs. Manajuma)


----------



## TheYonderGod

WOO coL vs MJ HYPE! 




I'm rooting for coL of course, but I'm scared.

Whoever wins, I'm pretty sure it will be a good game.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Anyone know why Manajuma is more favoured than coL (CS:GO lounge)? I thought coL was the best NA team? Did they mess up lately?


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Anyone know why Manajuma is more favoured than coL (CS:GO lounge)? I thought coL was the best NA team? Did they mess up lately?


i dont know much about the na teams but from what i've seen ibuypower and manajuma dominate right now


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm not too concerned i think it's rustiness







Same thing happens with Titanfall when i haven't played. The only difference is Titanfall isn't as skill based and it doesn't take long to get back into rhythm. It's been a long time since CS:S, but it has been my most played game of all time. I had thousands of hours on that game. Which is a lot for me. Going to take a look at the OP though.

It does feel a bit different than CS:S to me. Though that could be just because i haven't played in years. I will say the replacement for the scout is horrid. I mean...they give 100% accuracy to the AWP and like 75% to the SSG 08







i was a scout fanatic in source.

Also what are the Operation things? Like Phoenix and Bravo? Are these little packs with new maps from the community and aesthetic upgrades?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Anyone know why Manajuma is more favoured than coL (CS:GO lounge)? I thought coL was the best NA team? Did they mess up lately?


Ever since Swag left they haven't been playing as well as they used to. As of yet they haven't proved to have that they have re-built their team chemistry with Anger.
They got rolled by Exertus (U5) the week before last, iirc. And then MJ beat XTS

I am confident they would be without a doubt better than every other team except iBP(where it would be close) if they practiced enough. But, they aren't


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ScreaM doesn't dominate though. The fact that he's literally bottom of half of the scoreboard 80%, I would hardly consider that "dominating".
> Against a top tier team, peeking again would be a poor decision for the CT AWP.
> 
> Hitting your shots is important, but with well placed flashes/smokes/molotovs makes it fairly easy to get kills.
> 
> Titan's Inferno B take.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good example of some of the best Inferno takes I've seen yet.
> 
> Titan also invented the Inferno A take as well. Where they smoke off Balcony and Lane. Pop flash 4 guys out of halls into pit.
> 
> To say the game only comes down to aim is just silly. As ScreaM is proof that aim alone won't make you a top player.


Scream misses a lot of 1 shots though, imagine if we had a player that had around 90% accuracy with his 1 shots, no flashes, smokes, or anything would stop him from dominating.

Get_Right shows that the game is practically all aim though.

I still think that the top players with the best aim do the best and they do......

All of the angles, smokes, and strategy's have been figured out for about 12 years or so since 1.6.....

This game is old they should of innovated it with CSGO to make it strategic.


----------



## H3iman

I'm done with this game. I'm done watching streams, wasting my money on cases, and I'm definitely done playing it. Valve refuses to derank me, no matter how much I struggle as a Distinguished Master Guardian. It doesn't matter how often I practice my aim in Deathmatch or on aim maps, it doesn't matter how much time I spend watching Youtube videos and learning nade spots, I just cannot perform when it comes to competitive.

I give up. You win, GabeN.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Scream misses a lot of 1 shots though, imagine if we had a player that had around 90% accuracy with his 1 shots, no flashes, smokes, or anything would stop him from dominating.
> 
> Get_Right shows that the game is practically all aim though.
> 
> I still think that the top players with the best aim do the best and they do......
> 
> All of the angles, smokes, and strategy's have been figured out for about 12 years or so since 1.6.....
> 
> This game is old they should of innovated it with CSGO to make it strategic.


I dont understand that first statement, it trails off into nonsense.

You seem to have a poor understanding of counterstrike. Every strat that has or ever will be thought off can be countered, you simply need to use the one they are not expecting. You need to outplay your opponent and so therefore you must layer however much deception you need onto each strat so that you are everywhere but where they think. This applies right down to just the way you play on your own, you make the person you are trying to pick think your somewhere else, its all mindgames.

EDIT: watching this US game, what is emo?

EDIT2: In reply to your comment about changes, valve (or whoever it is) makes changes that can only be beneficial. My best example is the new nade system, it allows players to carry on using everything they have learnt over the last 15 years of players this game while opening up new plays. The Counterstrike Meta is so sensitive to change that even little changes like player acceleration (they increased it in GO) completely change how you play the game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Scream misses a lot of 1 shots though, imagine if we had a player that had around 90% accuracy with his 1 shots, no flashes, smokes, or anything would stop him from dominating.
> 
> Get_Right shows that the game is practically all aim though.
> 
> I still think that the top players with the best aim do the best and they do......
> 
> All of the angles, smokes, and strategy's have been figured out for about 12 years or so since 1.6.....
> 
> This game is old they should of innovated it with CSGO to make it strategic.


Get_right has amazing game sense and positioning. There's a reason why he's almost never caught off guard.

Anyone watching coL vs Mediocre Gamers match? 




It's a incredible match!


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Get_right has amazing game sense and positioning. There's a reason why he's almost never caught off guard.
> 
> Anyone watching coL vs Mediocre Gamers match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a incredible match!


You mean Manajuma?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The biggest plot twist just happened


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> EDIT: watching this US game, what is emo?


The dark corner in the back right of B.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Get_right has amazing game sense and positioning. There's a reason why he's almost never caught off guard.
> 
> Anyone watching coL vs Mediocre Gamers match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a incredible match!


YES! coL 12-0 2nd half!
I'm wishing I bet more now. MJ has a chance on D2 but coL is going to crush them on Nuke if it goes to it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> You mean Manajuma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest plot twist just happened


Manajuma's name is Mediocre Gamers on ESEA


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Manajuma's name is Mediocre Gamers on ESEA


Ahh, and there's me trying to be smart-ass


----------



## hokk

Hows the modding on this game

theres JB/Zombie ect ?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> Hows the modding on this game
> 
> theres JB/Zombie ect ?


There is JailBreak, I don't know if there's much of a Zombie community though. If there is, it's not very big.


----------



## Pwnography

"There was more mistakes than good plays that game" -Steel


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> "There was more mistakes than good plays that game" -Steel


"In iPB you have to crouch when you need to take a team mates load" -Dazed (I actually don't remember which one of them said it, it might have been Steel)


----------



## Pwnography

Some of the least impressive counterstrike I've seen in a long time.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Closet game I've ever witnessed. One shot could've made the difference between winning or losing the game...

Grats to those who bet for the winning team


----------



## Ukkooh

I bet my most expensive skin on Manajuma and was not disappointed. Didn't watch the match but from what I've heard they should not have won.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I bet my most expensive skin on Manajuma and was not disappointed. Didn't watch the match but from what I've heard they should not have won.


It was sooooooooooooo close... There were a bunch of little problems that could have made the difference.
Dust 2, which went to overtime, there were several times when a coL member lagged and missed a shot or got killed that could have made the round go the other way. minikerr and shroud's _amazing game sense_ allowing them to spam people through smoke and and doors.
On Nuke when the server went poop in a 1v1 Hiko vs Shroud, shooting each other forevvverrr with 0 reg. Hiko won that round either way, but it resulted in Hiko dying; that money may have been able to make the 1 or 2 round difference they need to go to overtime or win.


----------



## Blackops_2

Getting some of that old touch back, went 14 and 2 on militia. Had one hell of a run though still lost the round. was 4v1 and i was going to get the hostage in the little barn/shack. Had already taken two of the four out, there were two left. One camping the barn, the other on the roof with an auto-sniper. Idk how he didn't kill me because i ran out of ammo down to my USP suppressed lol, somehow capped a headshot while he was running on the roof with only his head visible. Last guy retreated downstairs before i could get to him and the timer ran out ;(

It's still very much an AWP game though







even close maps four or five people will carry AWPs.

They need to up the mag capacity on the suppressed M4, not to be picky but it was 30rds in the last two CS, why not this one? You only get 60 total with it where as you get 90 with the regular M4.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is absolutely correct. Game sense matters so much, which also helps with really good positioning. If you're able to read how your opponent moves, you'll have a much easier time of killing them.
> 
> I guess everyone will have to like me a little less than.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, I personally stayed away from this bet.


knowing the other team is hard in mm bc some ppl just flat out rush all the time. like a few mm games ago the other team all out bought even when they lost so it was never an eco. i find the lower rank players are funy to play aginst bc the random peaks when they shouldnt or the rush when they should play slow. i have some higher rank friends. that are ranked where i should be. but i find i frag better aginst the players that play the game in the higher rank. than lower ranks. i find playing the lower ranks i play with guns i never use like the ak or awp. yet i do bad with them i dont care bc although i lose i still have a 1.6 kdr. but i find it funny when team mates talk trash to bc for poor play, yet they are below me in kills. i find it hard to get made. ill admit i had bad games but it usally comes down to the ppl on my team not talking or rushing leaving me to fight off 3 or 4 ppl alone. there iws also the really slow help in lower ranks, i try to help them as much as i can. teling them where to play. but hell its only a game anymore to me. if i dont have fun playing then i find i dont care an i make poor shots. its easier to have fun playing with friends or a group.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Getting some of that old touch back, went 14 and 2 on militia. Had one hell of a run though still lost the round. was 4v1 and i was going to get the hostage in the little barn/shack. Had already taken two of the four out, there were two left. One camping the barn, the other on the roof with an auto-sniper. Idk how he didn't kill me because i ran out of ammo down to my USP suppressed lol, somehow capped a headshot while he was running on the roof with only his head visible. Last guy retreated downstairs before i could get to him and the timer ran out ;(
> 
> It's still very much an AWP game though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even close maps four or five people will carry AWPs.
> 
> They need to up the mag capacity on the suppressed M4, not to be picky but it was 30rds in the last two CS, why not this one? You only get 60 total with it where as you get 90 with the regular M4.


m4a1s does a lil more damage an has better recoil control. so they gave it less ammo. awp should get a nurf 10 rounds only. since its one shot kill. or make it 75 damage to body with armor an less in legs an arms. ppl are gonna hate on me but there is no skill in the awp. scoute is the way to go.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> knowing the other team is hard in mm bc some ppl just flat out rush all the time. like a few mm games ago the other team all out bought even when they lost so it was never an eco. i find the lower rank players are funy to play aginst bc the random peaks when they shouldnt or the rush when they should play slow. i have some higher rank friends. that are ranked where i should be. but i find i frag better aginst the players that play the game in the higher rank. than lower ranks. i find playing the lower ranks i play with guns i never use like the ak or awp. yet i do bad with them i dont care bc although i lose i still have a 1.6 kdr. but i find it funny when team mates talk trash to bc for poor play, yet they are below me in kills. i find it hard to get made. ill admit i had bad games but it usally comes down to the ppl on my team not talking or rushing leaving me to fight off 3 or 4 ppl alone. there iws also the really slow help in lower ranks, i try to help them as much as i can. teling them where to play. but hell its only a game anymore to me. if i dont have fun playing then i find i dont care an i make poor shots. its easier to have fun playing with friends or a group.


You can still play badly while having a high K/D. Doing suicide missions by getting 2 kills in a possible clutch situation where you could have gotten 5 if you were patient, is still playing "badly".

Admittedly, I've never seen you play, but don't forget that K/D is not everything in this game, but it helps a lot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> m4a1s does a lil more damage an has better recoil control. so they gave it less ammo. awp should get a nurf 10 rounds only. since its one shot kill. or make it 75 damage to body with armor an less in legs an arms. ppl are gonna hate on me but there is no skill in the awp. scoute is the way to go.


Dude what? The downside of the AWP is that it's super expensive, and has a really slow ROF. When you have good aim, it's a good weapon, but with that logic the AK should no longer be able to kill in 1 shot either, even with head armor on.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> m4a1s does a lil more damage an has better recoil control. so they gave it less ammo. awp should get a nurf 10 rounds only. since its one shot kill. or make it 75 damage to body with armor an less in legs an arms. ppl are gonna hate on me but there is no skill in the awp. scoute is the way to go.


Oh i agree but the SSG sucks. It's nothing compared to the old scout. The accuracy isn't there. As far as i can recall for Source at least the AWP and Scout had the same accuracy.

Also using the browser i saw mostly TDM games and such. I also couldn't remember the standard player count for a CS game so i just stuck with the matchmaking option and 5v5 or 10v10. Wish there was a mix of defusing maps and hostage but i guess that's where the player count differs.

How do i get my 5 year veteran symbol to show in game? When i press Tab it doesn't show on my player banner. Though it does at main menu.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> You can still play badly while having a high K/D. Doing suicide missions by getting 2 kills in a possible clutch situation where you could have gotten 5 if you were patient, is still playing "badly".
> 
> Admittedly, I've never seen you play, but don't forget that K/D is not everything in this game, but it helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what? The downside of the AWP is that it's super expensive, and has a really slow ROF. When you have good aim, it's a good weapon, but with that logic the AK should no longer be able to kill in 1 shot either, even with head armor on.


ak is one shot head shot not one shot to the body. an as to the other comment im always the last bc i dont push when im not supposed to i dont rotate till bomb has been spotted.when you frag 25 plus kills a game, an try to help you team by telling them to calm down an wait not to push an you get a **** you then they are dead. an are mad bc you didnt push with them. its a derp. i get mad when im holding a 5 man rush off at long doors an my team turna an runs back to site an sits. i usally lerk in spots of the map, walking alot bc not be heard. when you can drop 3 ppl an still manage to lose bc ppl rush, thats when i give up on team work an go for kills only. solo in mm is about kills unless you get ppl who talk an sometimes that still dont help.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> m4a1s does a lil more damage an has better recoil control. so they gave it less ammo. awp should get a nurf 10 rounds only. since its one shot kill. or make it 75 damage to body with armor an less in legs an arms. ppl are gonna hate on me but there is no skill in the awp. scoute is the way to go.


Not really the case, the AWP still requires a lot of skill to use effectively providing the players you're against aren't just feeding themselves into a meat grinder. Either smoke them off, flank, flash, or just generally avoid them if it's becoming a problem. If a team mate flashes you in you should be able to get a kill on them if they're in the same spot every time. If you lower the damage on the AWP then people will start using the auto sniper more instead and then people will just complain about that being too strong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh i agree but the SSG sucks. It's nothing compared to the old scout. The accuracy isn't there. As far as i can recall for Source at least the AWP and Scout had the same accuracy.
> 
> Also using the browser i saw mostly TDM games and such. I also couldn't remember the standard player count for a CS game so i just stuck with the matchmaking option and 5v5 or 10v10. Wish there was a mix of defusing maps and hostage but i guess that's where the player count differs.
> 
> How do i get my 5 year veteran symbol to show in game? When i press Tab it doesn't show on my player banner. Though it does at main menu.


The SSG actually feels pretty good once you get used to it, but it wont feel like the Scout or AWP in Source. I'd still like it to be a little cheaper to make it more viable as on T you may as well get a Galil.

If you want to display an item you have to enable it the same way you do with a weapon skin, right click it and choose to display that item.


----------



## LDV617

Gawddddd I can't believe I missed that game.

In stream everyone asked who I was betting on, I didn't actually bet but I am MJ all day.

Is this why everyone is QQing? lol


----------



## PolyMorphist

Going to purchase some skins. Anyone know of a good trade contract buy? I've seen people buy cheap classifieds and get really a really nice covert in exchange. Maybe go for the M4A4 - Radiation Hazard?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Getting some of that old touch back, went 14 and 2 on militia. Had one hell of a run though still lost the round. was 4v1 and i was going to get the hostage in the little barn/shack. Had already taken two of the four out, there were two left. One camping the barn, the other on the roof with an auto-sniper. Idk how he didn't kill me because i ran out of ammo down to my USP suppressed lol, somehow capped a headshot while he was running on the roof with only his head visible. Last guy retreated downstairs before i could get to him and the timer ran out ;(
> 
> It's still very much an AWP game though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even close maps four or five people will carry AWPs.
> 
> They need to up the mag capacity on the suppressed M4, not to be picky but it was 30rds in the last two CS, why not this one? You only get 60 total with it where as you get 90 with the regular M4.


They modified the silenced colt in CS:GO, it's slightly different from the M4A4 (Unsilenced), specifically the less recoil.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> m4a1s does a lil more damage an has better recoil control. so they gave it less ammo. awp should get a nurf 10 rounds only. since its one shot kill. or make it 75 damage to body with armor an less in legs an arms. ppl are gonna hate on me but there is no skill in the awp. scoute is the way to go.


M4A1 (Silenced Colt) does the same amount of damage actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> You can still play badly while having a high K/D. Doing suicide missions by getting 2 kills in a possible clutch situation where you could have gotten 5 if you were patient, is still playing "badly".
> 
> Admittedly, I've never seen you play, but don't forget that K/D is not everything in this game, but it helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what? The downside of the AWP is that it's super expensive, and has a really slow ROF. When you have good aim, it's a good weapon, but with that logic the AK should no longer be able to kill in 1 shot either, even with head armor on.


Spot on. You'll even notice on some teams, they don't even have a AWP. NiP is a perfect example of this where they often times don't even have a AWP on the team depending on the map.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh i agree but the SSG sucks. It's nothing compared to the old scout. The accuracy isn't there. As far as i can recall for Source at least the AWP and Scout had the same accuracy.
> 
> Also using the browser i saw mostly TDM games and such. I also couldn't remember the standard player count for a CS game so i just stuck with the matchmaking option and 5v5 or 10v10. Wish there was a mix of defusing maps and hostage but i guess that's where the player count differs.
> 
> How do i get my 5 year veteran symbol to show in game? When i press Tab it doesn't show on my player banner. Though it does at main menu.


Even in Source, the Scout's accuracy was less than the AWP, but this hardly matters on any default map. The moving penalty however has changed since Source. The Scout can no longer do moving shots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Going to purchase some skins. Anyone know of a good trade contract buy? I've seen people buy cheap classifieds and get really a really nice covert in exchange. Maybe go for the M4A4 - Radiation Hazard?


Not worth it. Majority of the contract trade ups aren't worth it in fact due to the high risk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Not really the case, the AWP still requires a lot of skill to use effectively providing the players you're against aren't just feeding themselves into a meat grinder. Either smoke them off, flank, flash, or just generally avoid them if it's becoming a problem. If a team mate flashes you in you should be able to get a kill on them if they're in the same spot every time. If you lower the damage on the AWP then people will start using the auto sniper more instead and then people will just complain about that being too strong.
> The SSG actually feels pretty good once you get used to it, but it wont feel like the Scout or AWP in Source. I'd still like it to be a little cheaper to make it more viable as on T you may as well get a Galil.
> 
> If you want to display an item you have to enable it the same way you do with a weapon skin, right click it and choose to display that item.


Spot on.


----------



## LDV617

I thought the M4a4 had slightly more damage?

Also looks like you posted the a1 spray pattern twice ^^


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I thought the M4a4 had slightly more damage?
> 
> Also looks like you posted the a1 spray pattern twice ^^


Damage is the same. Thanks, I fixed it! My post was extremely long, i'll just blame it on that.....









Thanks PsYcHo29388 for the updated OP!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Damage is the same. Thanks, I fixed it! My post was extremely long, i'll just blame it on that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PsYcHo29388 for the updated OP!


Some guy on reddit did a test between M4A4 and M4A1-S. On very long range and through doors etc the silenced M4 actually did a little more damage. Probably not a difference that you notice ingame but the silenced consistently did over 50 damage through doors with a headshot, which the M4A4 didn't. I'm on my phone atm so can't link the videos right now though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I thought the M4a4 had slightly more damage?
> 
> Also looks like you posted the a1 spray pattern twice ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PsYcHo29388 for the updated OP!
Click to expand...

No problem









Best Deagle skin right here










http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/561009230760256379/D053AAD962760B0FDB5557AD180F8514A06947A7/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Some guy on reddit did a test between M4A4 and M4A1-S. On very long range and through doors etc the silenced M4 actually did a little more damage. Probably not a difference that you notice ingame but the silenced consistently did over 50 damage through doors with a headshot, which the M4A4 didn't. I'm on my phone atm so can't link the videos right now though.


Hmm, that's really interesting. This is literally the first time I've heard this. I looked in the scripts, but couldn't seem to find the silenced colt weapon file for some reason.


----------



## Blackops_2

Steam Profile Rogue_Aspect

Getting back in the groove


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Going to purchase some skins. Anyone know of a good trade contract buy? I've seen people buy cheap classifieds and get really a really nice covert in exchange. Maybe go for the M4A4 - Radiation Hazard?


One from Reddit

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2679y1/if_you_are_also_a_tradeup_addict_like_me/
. Not sure on what else there is out there, if you're smart (and lucky) you can make a profit on it although there is a chance you'll get something bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> They need to up the mag capacity on the suppressed M4, not to be picky but it was 30rds in the last two CS, why not this one? You only get 60 total with it where as you get 90 with the regular M4.


As dmasteR explained further up, you get the choice between less spread and a silencer or more spread and more ammo. Try both out on different maps, you'll probably find one is better than the other depending on what you're doing. It's down to feel too, some people just like the way one of the guns feels to use. Just whatever you do don't take the silencer off the M4A1 as it just makes it worse, same goes for the USP-S. I'd perhaps like to see an extra mag for the M4A1, 80 total compared to 120 for the A4 makes a bit more sense.

@ dmasteR

daav1d is correct, the M4A1 has a slightly higher range modifier.

Anyone else see this? Three knives in a row. All his luck for the rest of his life used up.

Also decided to get an AWP seen as I was missing one, ignore the name as it's a bit of an in joke between friends.


Spoiler: Warning: An Image


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> One from Reddit
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2679y1/if_you_are_also_a_tradeup_addict_like_me/
> . Not sure on what else there is out there, if you're smart (and lucky) you can make a profit on it although there is a chance you'll get something bad.
> As dmasteR explained further up, you get the choice between less spread and a silencer or more spread and more ammo. Try both out on different maps, you'll probably find one is better than the other depending on what you're doing. It's down to feel too, some people just like the way one of the guns feels to use. Just whatever you do don't take the silencer off the M4A1 as it just makes it worse, same goes for the USP-S. I'd perhaps like to see an extra mag for the M4A1, 80 total compared to 120 for the A4 makes a bit more sense.
> 
> @ dmasteR
> 
> daav1d is correct, the M4A1 has a slightly higher range modifier.
> 
> Anyone else see this? Three knives in a row. All his luck for the rest of his life used up.
> 
> Also decided to get an AWP seen as I was missing one, ignore the name as it's a bit of an in joke between friends.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: An Image


Very interesting!

Thanks. It doesn't seem to make a huge difference though, but enough between a extra bullet! Thank you for the correction :]

Wow, that luck....not even sure what to say.....

The win for today....my luck is about to run out soon....lol



Question for all of you. Would you guys be interested if I did a giveaway for a gun or two? I'll most likely do these on a monthly basis. I figured I would start off with something around 5-10 USD, but I'd like to be able to give back guns worth more than this in the future!

I don't know if it's against the rules to do giveaways that are specifically for this thread only. I rather not post it in the Giveaway section as I wanna give it back to you guys who are active in this thread.

I think that's the most "fair" way to do it. I'll need to double check with a Mod, but as long as it's okay. I'll be doing this!


----------



## PolyMorphist

Not really having a lot of fun with Valve's MM at the moment. I'm hovering around GNM/MG1 and I can't progress no matter what. According to my friends, I've 'hit my skill ceiling', but the fact that every game I'm getting the most frags and being called a hacker shows that I haven't. Played with some double AK/DMGs and I fit in perfectly - second fragger and I felt challenged, as if these people were my skill group. The only reason I can't rank up is because of Valve's reliance on wins as oppose to actual game competency.

Think I need to find a team and stick to ESEA/AltPug.


----------



## Jack Mac

I'm on a huge loss streak ATM thanks to incompetent teams. I got to MGE at 108 wins and haven't won a game since then and am now Nova III. Thanks MM.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The win for today....my luck is about to run out soon....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Question for all of you. Would you guys be interested if I did a giveaway for a gun or two? I'll most likely do these on a monthly basis. I figured I would start off with something around 5-10 USD, but I'd like to be able to give back guns worth more than this in the future!
> 
> I don't know if it's against the rules to do giveaways that are specifically for this thread only. I rather not post it in the Giveaway section as I wanna give it back to you guys who are active in this thread.
> 
> I think that's the most "fair" way to do it. I'll need to double check with a Mod, but as long as it's okay. I'll be doing this!


Grats! Always best to ride your luck while it's there.

See if it's alright with a mod/admin and that could be a cool thing to do. I'm sure everyone here would appreciate it.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'm on a huge loss streak ATM thanks to incompetent teams. I got to MGE at 108 wins and haven't won a game since then and am now Nova III. Thanks MM.


I'm stuck in DMG, ***?


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Very interesting!
> 
> Thanks. It doesn't seem to make a huge difference though, but enough between a extra bullet! Thank you for the correction :]
> 
> Wow, that luck....not even sure what to say.....
> 
> The win for today....my luck is about to run out soon....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Question for all of you. Would you guys be interested if I did a giveaway for a gun or two? I'll most likely do these on a monthly basis. I figured I would start off with something around 5-10 USD, but I'd like to be able to give back guns worth more than this in the future!
> 
> I don't know if it's against the rules to do giveaways that are specifically for this thread only. I rather not post it in the Giveaway section as I wanna give it back to you guys who are active in this thread.
> 
> I think that's the most "fair" way to do it. I'll need to double check with a Mod, but as long as it's okay. I'll be doing this!


Man that sounds great, I love giveaways lol even though I have never won one in my entire life. I stay optimistic though I believe I will win one eventually lol


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Very interesting!
> 
> Thanks. It doesn't seem to make a huge difference though, but enough between a extra bullet! Thank you for the correction :]
> 
> Wow, that luck....not even sure what to say.....
> 
> The win for today....my luck is about to run out soon....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Question for all of you. Would you guys be interested if I did a giveaway for a gun or two? I'll most likely do these on a monthly basis. I figured I would start off with something around 5-10 USD, but I'd like to be able to give back guns worth more than this in the future!
> 
> I don't know if it's against the rules to do giveaways that are specifically for this thread only. I rather not post it in the Giveaway section as I wanna give it back to you guys who are active in this thread.
> 
> I think that's the most "fair" way to do it. I'll need to double check with a Mod, but as long as it's okay. I'll be doing this!


I think everyone would be interested Dmaster


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Question for all of you. Would you guys be interested if I did a giveaway for a gun or two? I'll most likely do these on a monthly basis. I figured I would start off with something around 5-10 USD, but I'd like to be able to give back guns worth more than this in the future!
> 
> I don't know if it's against the rules to do giveaways that are specifically for this thread only. I rather not post it in the Giveaway section as I wanna give it back to you guys who are active in this thread.
> 
> I think that's the most "fair" way to do it. I'll need to double check with a Mod, but as long as it's okay. I'll be doing this!


I honestly think it's a great idea, however I doubt I would participate in trying to win it because I have all the weapon camos I want already, and I'd rather give the chance to win to someone else.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

@Noizephixia


----------



## PolyMorphist

Good idea, dmasteR!
Also, allow us to send you skins for the giveaway pool (trade into your inv.) That would be awesome.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Update released just now, looks like its mostly map improvements


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[GAMEPLAY]
- Cobblestone
-- Blocked long sightline from back of Bombsite B
-- No longer possible to plant on top of hut at bombsite A
-- Made statue base at bombsite B taller, so players can't peek over
-- Made hut on bombsite B catwalk wider
-- Moved all T spawns to upper level
-- Decreased fog
-- Removed small tree near platform in mid
-- Pushed down some vegetation that players could hide in
-- Disabled collision on small rocks
-- Blocked visibility through cart in mid
-- Revised cover in Bombsite B courtyard

- Overpass
-- Redesigned the connector between canal and park
-- Made tunnels under Bombsite A easier to navigate
-- Added lights to hut near Bombsite A

[MISC]
- Matches in which a whole team gets disconnected will no longer terminate and the disconnected players will get the opportunity to reconnect and finish the match.
- Added a new context menu option 'Use With Trade Up Contract,' which will be visible when you own enough ten or more items of the same quality.
- Weapons can no longer be deleted from the inventory.
- Added a game setting for twitch.tv streamers to allow backend integration with new twitch.tv directory.
- Added backend integration with Steam Community for better inventory filtering and Steam Community Market search.
- Added support for per-channel ratelimits in engine threaded network layer, ratelimits are controlled with a group of net_threaded_socket convars.
- Fixed pistol round achievements to award player progress in the pistol round of the second half in competitive matches.
- Fixed several rare crashes on clients and servers.
- Fixed a problem in tournament round backups when players had invalid characters in their persona names.


----------



## TheYonderGod

- Matches in which a whole team gets disconnected will no longer terminate and the disconnected players will get the opportunity to reconnect and finish the match.

So now everyone can't quit when there's blatant hackers on the other team?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Good idea, dmasteR!
> Also, allow us to send you skins for the giveaway pool (trade into your inv.) That would be awesome.


Sounds good, we can also do this later on!

So, I got the head-ups from a mod, unfortunately we can't do Giveaways in this Thread, BUT what I can do is post it in the Freebies section and just make the requirement for Active Users in this thread! So, i'll start this off right now! :]

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492448/cs-go-m4a1-s-guardian-factory-new


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Very interesting!
> 
> Thanks. It doesn't seem to make a huge difference though, but enough between a extra bullet! Thank you for the correction :]
> 
> Wow, that luck....not even sure what to say.....
> 
> The win for today....my luck is about to run out soon....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Question for all of you. Would you guys be interested if I did a giveaway for a gun or two? I'll most likely do these on a monthly basis. I figured I would start off with something around 5-10 USD, but I'd like to be able to give back guns worth more than this in the future!
> 
> I don't know if it's against the rules to do giveaways that are specifically for this thread only. I rather not post it in the Giveaway section as I wanna give it back to you guys who are active in this thread.
> 
> I think that's the most "fair" way to do it. I'll need to double check with a Mod, but as long as it's okay. I'll be doing this!


that would be really cool of you. id give up some skins, but i only have 2 good ones lol an i cant let go of my st blood tiger.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Some guy on reddit did a test between M4A4 and M4A1-S. On very long range and through doors etc the silenced M4 actually did a little more damage. Probably not a difference that you notice ingame but the silenced consistently did over 50 damage through doors with a headshot, which the M4A4 didn't. I'm on my phone atm so can't link the videos right now though.


as i said the m4a1s does like 2 or 3 more damage than the m4a4. it kills better at range an its hard for ppl to pin point you. you have less ammo so ya cant spam it like other guns. But it ok bc if you dont kill them in 4 hits you are dead. even cqb i dont spray the m4a1s its 2 or3 round bust.


----------



## dmasteR

http://imgur.com/P2g2S


Some nice looking Wallpaper for you guys that I saw on reddit!

Titan, fnatic, and NiP wallpaper!


----------



## Tagkaman

Any ideas to improve my quickness to kill with an AK in this game? I'm a bit of a noob but I can hold my own against complete beginners.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Any ideas to improve my quickness to kill with an AK in this game? I'm a bit of a noob but I can hold my own against complete beginners.


Headshot people :]

Honestly, it's hard to tell without seeing a demo of you play.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Any ideas to improve my quickness to kill with an AK in this game? I'm a bit of a noob but I can hold my own against complete beginners.


If there ever was a true twitch shooter counter strike is it. Before i had that 18-5 run today i went and played two hours just trying headshots only on bots. It's coming back but another thing that occurred to me was the discussion earlier. Knowing the map. I was playing on Dust2 which i know like the back of my hand, hell it's all i played for my countless of hours in CS. Knowing the angles is a good bit of it.

Two shot burst or going semi with the AK is best IMO, or was for me in CS:S


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Any ideas to improve my quickness to kill with an AK in this game? I'm a bit of a noob but I can hold my own against complete beginners.


the ak is quite a tricky weapon to master imo and requires a lot of work. however, it is worth it since it's a beast

you probably already watched some guides on this but if not start with this since it's pretty detailed:






also heaton from sk has some old ak47 guides from 1.6 which should also be fine since that is how i learned.

note: even though i consider myself a pretty good player with the ak47 since it's my favorite weapon, it is still sometimes hit or miss depending on whether i have a good day or a bad day. i find that the ak47 can feel very random sometimes while extremely accurate other times

edit: also you have to figure out your style with the ak. for me, I am really good at spraying with it even at mid range since I can really feel the recoil in my mouse and it just comes naturally to me to counter it. for example when i spray i don't even really watch my crosshair anymore but just where the bullets hit. kind of hard to explain

so i really like to spray with the ak and it's what works for me at close-mid range. at long range which for me would be a long to a site on dust2 for example, then I would 2-3 burst or sometimes one tap if i feel my bursts are not hitting

goodluck


----------



## PolyMorphist

Truth be told, the fundamental concepts of using the AK-47 are simple: aim for head always no matter what. At medium/long range, tap/burst fire and in CQB you need to learn the spray.

Actually getting better at it is all about practice, practice and, ehh, practice


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Not really having a lot of fun with Valve's MM at the moment. I'm hovering around GNM/MG1 and I can't progress no matter what. According to my friends, I've 'hit my skill ceiling', but the fact that every game I'm getting the most frags and being called a hacker shows that I haven't. Played with some double AK/DMGs and I fit in perfectly - second fragger and I felt challenged, as if these people were my skill group. The only reason I can't rank up is because of Valve's reliance on wins as oppose to actual game competency.
> 
> Think I need to find a team and stick to ESEA/AltPug.


You need to find a team, pugging it won't do you any good at all....it won't help you hold spots better, won't help your team work and communication, and won't help build chemistry or your aim. You'd probably be better of pubbing to ht honest.....at least when you pub you get to choose which spot to play/push and get to hold it/push against a bunch more players at a time.

Coming from CSS I know for a fact that playing with a serious team of 5 and grinding out games, building chemistry, going over basic but highly effective strats, and working out weak points is the best way to go.

If you can find a good team your skill level will probably sky rocket dramatically because then you can stick to a role every match and play whatever spot you want pretty much with that role and you'll have players of your level playing with you.

Pug's are too random, I've been deagle/scouting at double ak level and I still top frag almost every match and that shows how bad players in MM are. I saw a player today mis every shot crouch spraying a player with a silenced m4 only to get pistoled to death.

After reaching Badge and being dropped back down I've come to the conclusion that match making is a joke. The bonus of scout/deagling is that I've gotten some crazy 1 deags that would make for a really good frag video.

In CSS it was easy to find a team due to mIRC but nobody used mIRC anymore so it's more difficult now.

I'm sure though that if you care a lot about matchmaking if you found a team of 5 and got good playing together and had the chemistry you could work your way up the ranks pretty fast. You'd also get to play in leagues/tournaments and see if you're the type of player that cracks under pressure or plays better under pressure. I've seen amazing team mates (in scrims at least) play like crap in matches due to the pressure but I tend to play at my peak when it comes to match time.


----------



## Blackops_2

Lol i couldn't resist, brings back memories. I'm sure it's been posted tons of times.


----------



## DannyT




----------



## LDV617

That pure pwnage video. omg throwback.

To the OP asking about AK. It's all about DM / FFA and finding your ranges. You need to know the difference between a tap, a burst, and a spray, and when to use them. Personally I think that AK spray can be very powerful once you get a good rhythm. It's hard to control though, and the best way to improve would be practice your taps and pull down bursts.

I believe Adren posted a youtube video about what distances he uses those 3 techniques at.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*


LOL

For me it's the exact opposite. I swear if I make it past DMG I will throw a fit.


----------



## Blackops_2

I don't guess i've gotten into the ranked matches yet. I don't remember a ranking system on CS:S. Though i'm happy to see a fluctuating ranking system. That is something that has been missing from the shooter scene for a while. Games like BF & COD which aren't necessarily competitive but they don't do ranking properly either. Ranking is nothing but time put into the game, it has nothing to do with skill what so ever. Last game i played competitively with a fluctuating ranking system was halo.


----------



## LDV617

dmasteR;

OCN CS:GO Live Stream Event?


----------



## LDV617

Ok so I need some more purchasing advice.

Soundcard - Asus Xonar DS (~29-39$) I know it's an Asus (waah) but I've heard great things

Headphones - Sennheiser HD 558 ($124) vs Audio Technica M50 ($119) (I was looking at the ATH700s but they are going to be just barely out of my price range)

Mic - Zalman clip on?

Which headset would you guys choose, and if anyone has a real reason not to buy that sound card, please let me know, I plan to order on my next paycheck.

p.s. Real reason being anything but "It's made by Asus" because that was my original response, but I've heard amazing things about their low end sound cards vs Creative low end sound cards ( especially regarding sound stage)

I KNOW I'VE POSTED THIS MANY TIMES HERE BUT I'M FINALLY MAKING PROGRESS IN MY DECISION MAKING


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Ok so I need some more purchasing advice.
> 
> Soundcard - Asus Xonar DS (~29-39$) I know it's an Asus (waah) but I've heard great things
> 
> Headphones - Sennheiser HD 558 ($124) vs Audio Technica M50 ($119) (I was looking at the ATH700s but they are going to be just barely out of my price range)
> 
> Mic - Zalman clip on?
> 
> Which headset would you guys choose, and if anyone has a real reason not to buy that sound card, please let me know, I plan to order on my next paycheck.
> 
> p.s. Real reason being anything but "It's made by Asus" because that was my original response, but I've heard amazing things about their low end sound cards vs Creative low end sound cards ( especially regarding sound stage)
> 
> I KNOW I'VE POSTED THIS MANY TIMES HERE BUT I'M FINALLY MAKING PROGRESS IN MY DECISION MAKING


Going from what I've read about the DS is that it's not that much of an upgrade if you've got decent onboard. It's also PCI, not PCI-E. I'd suggest a DX if you want a good cheap soundcard.

I'd have to recommend the 558's just based on my 555's being fantastic and my mate really enjoying his 558's after previously owning 555's. They're good for gaming and with a slight EQ do a great job of most music genres too - they are still a bit light on bass, not something that I find to be a problem.

The Zalman clip on seems alright, I haven't personally used one but I've read others finding them to be a good budget purchase. I prefer desktop mics but not sure what you could get in that price range that'll sound any better.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Ok so I need some more purchasing advice.
> 
> Soundcard - Asus Xonar DS (~29-39$) I know it's an Asus (waah) but I've heard great things
> 
> Headphones - Sennheiser HD 558 ($124) vs Audio Technica M50 ($119) (I was looking at the ATH700s but they are going to be just barely out of my price range)
> 
> Mic - Zalman clip on?
> 
> Which headset would you guys choose, and if anyone has a real reason not to buy that sound card, please let me know, I plan to order on my next paycheck.
> 
> p.s. Real reason being anything but "It's made by Asus" because that was my original response, but I've heard amazing things about their low end sound cards vs Creative low end sound cards ( especially regarding sound stage)
> 
> I KNOW I'VE POSTED THIS MANY TIMES HERE BUT I'M FINALLY MAKING PROGRESS IN MY DECISION MAKING


Soundcard: I would recommend the xonar DGX over the DS. Cheaper and has nice little amp enough to drive the 558's (not that they are hard to drive though). DS would be better for a setup including speakers for instance.

Headphones: HD558 any day over the M50's. The M50's is a closed pair of can and provide a really really small soundstage.
Since you play CSGO, you want the biggest soundstage possible. In that regards, the 558's (open pair of cans) provide one the best soundstage in his pricerange.

Mic: Pick whatever fits your budget. Zalman is fine but if you to spend a bit more, pick up an Antlion.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Ok so I need some more purchasing advice.
> 
> Soundcard - Asus Xonar DS (~29-39$) I know it's an Asus (waah) but I've heard great things
> 
> Headphones - Sennheiser HD 558 ($124) vs Audio Technica M50 ($119) (I was looking at the ATH700s but they are going to be just barely out of my price range)
> 
> Mic - Zalman clip on?
> 
> Which headset would you guys choose, and if anyone has a real reason not to buy that sound card, please let me know, I plan to order on my next paycheck.
> 
> p.s. Real reason being anything but "It's made by Asus" because that was my original response, but I've heard amazing things about their low end sound cards vs Creative low end sound cards ( especially regarding sound stage)
> 
> I KNOW I'VE POSTED THIS MANY TIMES HERE BUT I'M FINALLY MAKING PROGRESS IN MY DECISION MAKING


You don't need to spend that much money, CSGO doesn't have very high sound quality.

I'd suggest Samson SR850 for headphones $50 (Excellent pair of cans, they are/were highly praised) and onboard for sound.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> You don't need to spend that much money, CSGO doesn't have very high sound quality.
> 
> I'd suggest Samson SR850 for headphones $50 (Excellent pair of cans, they are/were highly praised) and onboard for sound.


It does help to buy headphones with a wide soundstage.

This is the reason why HD558/598 or AD700/x are highly regarded as gaming headphones.

They offer amazing audio positioning and even better with a soundcard through emulated surround.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Ok so I need some more purchasing advice.
> 
> Soundcard - Asus Xonar DS (~29-39$) I know it's an Asus (waah) but I've heard great things
> 
> Headphones - Sennheiser HD 558 ($124) vs Audio Technica M50 ($119) (I was looking at the ATH700s but they are going to be just barely out of my price range)
> 
> Mic - Zalman clip on?
> 
> Which headset would you guys choose, and if anyone has a real reason not to buy that sound card, please let me know, I plan to order on my next paycheck.
> 
> p.s. Real reason being anything but "It's made by Asus" because that was my original response, but I've heard amazing things about their low end sound cards vs Creative low end sound cards ( especially regarding sound stage)
> 
> I KNOW I'VE POSTED THIS MANY TIMES HERE BUT I'M FINALLY MAKING PROGRESS IN MY DECISION MAKING


Fusion Racing has it spot on.

Sennheiser HD558 are fantastic due to the fairly large sound stage. M50's would be a poor decision simply due to the small sound stage, although they're very good for bass heavy music!

Zalman Clip on is absolutely fine, I've never had a issue/complaint with mine. I've used one for 8+ years now, and I've never had a issue.

If you don't mind used, I would see if you can find a SoundBlaster Z, or a ExtremeMusic in the OCN Used Audio section!
http://www.overclock.net/f/14780/audio
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> In CSS it was easy to find a team due to mIRC but nobody used mIRC anymore so it's more difficult now.


It's still pretty easy to find a team though. Posting on the ESEA forums, or even the CEVO forums will get you on a team fairly quickly. I've been able to find a team typically in less than a week after trying out for 8+ teams.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> It does help to buy headphones with a wide soundstage.
> 
> This is the reason why HD558/598 or AD700/x are highly regarded as gaming headphones.
> 
> They offer amazing audio positioning and even better with a soundcard through emulated surround.


Spot on. SR850 are good for gaming, but a little too bassy making footsteps harder to hear. I would recommend them for non-competitive games though for the lower end. Or even go with the rebranded Superlux HD668B depending which is cheaper.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Going from what I've read about the DS is that it's not that much of an upgrade if you've got decent onboard. It's also PCI, not PCI-E. I'd suggest a DX if you want a good cheap soundcard.
> 
> I'd have to recommend the 558's just based on my 555's being fantastic and my mate really enjoying his 558's after previously owning 555's. They're good for gaming and with a slight EQ do a great job of most music genres too - they are still a bit light on bass, not something that I find to be a problem.


DX or DGX? They are both rather cheap. Thanks for the input on the cans though, I think the 558s are the right choice atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Soundcard: I would recommend the xonar DGX over the DS. Cheaper and has nice little amp enough to drive the 558's (not that they are hard to drive though). DS would be better for a setup including speakers for instance.
> 
> Headphones: HD558 any day over the M50's. The M50's is a closed pair of can and provide a really really small soundstage.
> Since you play CSGO, you want the biggest soundstage possible. In that regards, the 558's (open pair of cans) provide one the best soundstage in his pricerange.
> 
> Mic: Pick whatever fits your budget. Zalman is fine but if you to spend a bit more, pick up an Antlion.


Ty also for the soundcard input, I may have mixed up the DX/DGX with the DS as the card I had picked out was PCI-Ex1 (no PCI on my board)

Also thank you for providing solid evidence as to WHY I want the 558s over the M50s, on Reddit / HLTV many people mention this "closed" vs "open" and how it effects the soundstage. If what you mention is true, then the 558s are definitely going to be my choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> You don't need to spend that much money, CSGO doesn't have very high sound quality.
> 
> I'd suggest Samson SR850 for headphones $50 (Excellent pair of cans, they are/were highly praised) and onboard for sound.


Definitely want to thank you for your input, and I would've agreed with you several months ago. However, at this point, I just want to try the difference for myself. If it's going to make me play even the slightest bit better, it's worth every penny. I am a streamer and I would like to be a full time streamer, in CS:GO that typically means you have to be good, and I'm not that good yet









Since we're talking about hardware advantages.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/31526-overclocking-your-monitor-refresh-rate-amd-gpus/

^ Legit or nah?

Too bad I have a Nvidia card atm, but if I can get my 7950 working again I'd definitely switch back.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> It does help to buy headphones with a wide soundstage.
> 
> This is the reason why HD558/598 or AD700/x are highly regarded as gaming headphones.
> 
> They offer amazing audio positioning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> DX or DGX? They are both rather cheap. Thanks for the input on the cans though, I think the 558s are the right choice atm.
> Ty also for the soundcard input, I may have mixed up the DX/DGX with the DS as the card I had picked out was PCI-Ex1 (no PCI on my board)
> 
> Also thank you for providing solid evidence as to WHY I want the 558s over the M50s, on Reddit / HLTV many people mention this "closed" vs "open" and how it effects the soundstage. If what you mention is true, then the 558s are definitely going to be my choice.
> Definitely want to thank you for your input, and I would've agreed with you several months ago. However, at this point, I just want to try the difference for myself. If it's going to make me play even the slightest bit better, it's worth every penny. I am a streamer and I would like to be a full time streamer, in CS:GO that typically means you have to be good, and I'm not that good yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're talking about hardware advantages.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/31526-overclocking-your-monitor-refresh-rate-amd-gpus/
> 
> ^ Legit or nah?
> 
> Too bad I have a Nvidia card atm, but if I can get my 7950 working again I'd definitely switch back.


Soundstage is the most important thing to look at when it comes to Competitive gaming headphones.

The wider the soundstage, the better you will be able to pinpoint your enemies in the surroundings.

Had the 558's for a while now and they truly shine for CSGO. You can even modd them to have an even better soundstage, similar to HD598's which are more expensive.

The mod took me 5 minutes:

http://www.headfonia.com/sennheisers-new-hd558-and-hd598/3/

As for the soundcard, the Soundblaster Z is indeed really good if you can strech your budget a bit to get it.
You can find bulk version for cheap I guess if you search on eBay.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> As for the soundcard, the Soundblaster Z is indeed really good if you can strech your budget a bit to get it.
> You can find bulk version for cheap I guess if you search on eBay.


Bulk meaning OEM? That's fine by me as long as there is no performance difference, idc for extra branding / design on cards like some people on this site do


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Bulk meaning OEM? That's fine by me as long as there is no performance difference, idc for extra branding / design on cards like some people on this site do


Yep exactly OEM.

The only difference is that you won't have the red "shield" on the soundcard with the bulk version:



Imo it looks better like this.


----------



## LDV617

I like that a lot, could you find me one on ebay? ^^

I'm at work for another 15 so I have to get off the PC to tidy up the office but I'll look more into it when I get home in ~30


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I like that a lot, could you find me one on ebay? ^^
> 
> I'm at work for another 15 so I have to get off the PC to tidy up the office but I'll look more into it when I get home in ~30


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Z-SBX-PCIE-Gaming-Sound-Card-Beamforming-Mic-SB1500-/360869943118?pt=US_Sound_Cards_Internal_&hash=item540586574e

found that.

It's not the bulk but it is really cheap!

PS: it is refurbished

Here new:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Creative-Surround-Sound-Blaster-Z-Gaming-SB1500-PCIE-Soundcard-SBX-Amp-Dolby-3D-/261491634939?pt=US_Sound_Cards_Internal_&hash=item3ce21db2fb


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> DX or DGX? They are both rather cheap. Thanks for the input on the cans though, I think the 558s are the right choice atm.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/31526-overclocking-your-monitor-refresh-rate-amd-gpus/
> 
> ^ Legit or nah?
> 
> Too bad I have a Nvidia card atm, but if I can get my 7950 working again I'd definitely switch back.


The DX has a better DAC while the DGX can drive higher impedance headphones. The 558's don't require much at all to drive them, so either should be good.

The resolution thing depends entirely on your monitor. I'm pretty sure you can do it with Nvidia cards too just by setting up a custom resolution/refresh rate in the Nv control panel. The Korean IPS monitors overclock well, haven't heard people doing it with much else. Unless you're going to get a big boost just buy a 120/144Hz monitor and be done with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Bulk meaning OEM? That's fine by me as long as there is no performance difference, idc for extra branding / design on cards like some people on this site do


I think it just comes without accessories and the shroud. Amazon and a few other places should have it.


----------



## dipanzan

Hey guys anyone here use the Logitech G100s for CSGO? If so how is it? Oh and does it have 800DPI native? Thanks.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Hey guys anyone here use the Logitech G100s for CSGO? If so how is it? Oh and does it have 800DPI native? Thanks.


Cant help directly, but this thread may help you out if you've not seen it.


----------



## LDV617

Thanks for the links to the Sound Blaster Z.

Is that definitely going to be worth the $20 over the Asus card?


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> It does help to buy headphones with a wide soundstage.
> 
> This is the reason why HD558/598 or AD700/x are highly regarded as gaming headphones.
> 
> They offer amazing audio positioning and even better with a soundcard through emulated surround.


Samon SR850's are reknown for their wide sound stage and open vs closed design.

They're excellent gaming head phones and there are highly or were highly priased on this forum and other gaming forums when they were first released.

I used the ATH-A900's years ago and these Samon's are right up there with them for a quarter of the price.

EDIT: Tested out my monitor and found out it's only 40hz......now wonder why my response time seems so low and my aim like garbage compared to when I had a 160hz CRT monitor.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Thanks for the links to the Sound Blaster Z.
> 
> Is that definitely going to be worth the $20 over the Asus card?


Not for CSGO. Music, probably.

Honestly, ive found the sound in csgo to be absolutely horrible, its so misleading where people are. Any other competitive 1.6/source players feel the same?


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Not for CSGO. Music, probably.
> 
> Honestly, ive found the sound in csgo to be absolutely horrible, its so misleading where people are. Any other competitive 1.6/source players feel the same?


I feel exactly the same which is why I recommended onboard (today's onboard is actually pretty good) or something very cheap and old like a Audigy 2 ZS.

The sound positioning in CSGO is just aweful, for example on Nuke you can not differentiate whos above you or below you because it both sounds the same and sound positioning in GO is terrible as well.

CSS at least had way better sound positioning.

CSGO's sound code must be garbage though as even if they added the inverse square law (all sound behaves using this principle a long with light), than players below you with good sound positioning will sound way different than if they are on the same floor as you.


----------



## PolyMorphist

My AK-47 sprays are getting more and more consistent! Progress, ladies and gentlemen.


(from about 10 metres)

Before (last month) the spray was like 30% larger


----------



## BreakDown

I think sound is pretty good on csgo, i can usually tell where players are. The only issue is if they are above or below me, then i cant really tell, for example nuke as you have said.

I have an asus xonar essence ST sound card, although that card is probably not the best for gaming, its best suited for music. For headphones i use grado SR125, again great for music, probbaly not the best for gaming. Anyhow, with that set up i can tell where players are by sound alone, unless its above or below.


----------



## Blackops_2

Is it just me or are the guns a little less accurate than in CS:S? I mean regular rifle like AK/M4. Quite a few times i've pulled off good headshots and it just doesn't grant me a kill like the AK/M4 did in CS:S. Even shooting on semi-auto neither seem to pump near the amount of headshots that they would in CS:S. Maybe the headshot hitbox was bigger in CS:S? Or they felt they need to reduce that aspect of it?

I was always a fan of going semi on both those people but it seems the game prefers you burst fire. Maybe i'm still just adapting idk.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Is it just me or are the guns a little less accurate than in CS:S? I mean regular rifle like AK/M4. Quite a few times i've pulled off good headshots and it just doesn't grant me a kill like the AK/M4 did in CS:S. Even shooting on semi-auto neither seem to pump near the amount of headshots that they would in CS:S. Maybe the headshot hitbox was bigger in CS:S? Or they felt they need to reduce that aspect of it?
> 
> I was always a fan of going semi on both those people but it seems the game prefers you burst fire. Maybe i'm still just adapting idk.


They're actually more accurate, but the hitboxes are smaller. 1 or 2 shot tapping works great at longer ranges, you'll want to get the spray patterns down for up close. Mid range unless you've got great spray control stick to bursts or even try a tap for a headshot if you've got decent aim.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Is it just me or are the guns a little less accurate than in CS:S? I mean regular rifle like AK/M4. Quite a few times i've pulled off good headshots and it just doesn't grant me a kill like the AK/M4 did in CS:S. Even shooting on semi-auto neither seem to pump near the amount of headshots that they would in CS:S. Maybe the headshot hitbox was bigger in CS:S? Or they felt they need to reduce that aspect of it?
> 
> I was always a fan of going semi on both those people but it seems the game prefers you burst fire. Maybe i'm still just adapting idk.


CS:S was overall the easiest CS created by Valve. Spraying in CS:S was much easier, not to mention the larger hitboxes over all. Below shows you the hitboxes for CS:S and CS:GO.



http://www.dailydot.com/esports/twitch-valve-cs-go-data/

Anyone else see this? Pretty sweet!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> My AK-47 sprays are getting more and more consistent! Progress, ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> 
> (from about 10 metres)
> 
> Before (last month) the spray was like 30% larger


I really wouldn't concern yourself with practising your spray, certainly not moving left or right. Its all well and good doing that on a wall but no one (not even the almighty get_right) will replicate that in a game.

Just play a lot, work on your actual aim and you will just get the feel of the guns, recoil control comes naturally.

Honestly if i you have any other option other than committing to the spray i suggest taking it, unlike in source spraying is a unreliable and will often get you killed.

If you still feel like your ability to control your recoil is lacking and insist on doing some form of recoil control training then you might find something more akin to this useful. Transferring spray is often more of a concern (and harder to perform) especially as you are more likely to have killed your opponent in the first 10 bullets of spray (while the recoil is all vertical).




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Is it just me or are the guns a little less accurate than in CS:S? I mean regular rifle like AK/M4. Quite a few times i've pulled off good headshots and it just doesn't grant me a kill like the AK/M4 did in CS:S. Even shooting on semi-auto neither seem to pump near the amount of headshots that they would in CS:S. Maybe the headshot hitbox was bigger in CS:S? Or they felt they need to reduce that aspect of it?
> 
> I was always a fan of going semi on both those people but it seems the game prefers you burst fire. Maybe i'm still just adapting idk.


Semi-auto is rewarded far greater in GO that other iterations of Counterstrike, especially with the AK. Tapping heads is the way forward it just requires you to actually be on their head rather than the general direction as is the case with burst fire. Its worth bearing in mind the guns build recoil faster and so even if your burst-strafe-burst-strafe-burst your recoil may not have reset by the 3rd or even second burst. Honestly the best deathmatch is Pistol deathmatch. Grab a p2000 and then simply aim for heads, refuse to spray and shoot rougly 2-3 bullets a second your aim will improve exponentially.


----------



## Rickles

so apparently you can get a matchmaking cooldown for votekicking people... even when they pass...

my friends main account has 7 days because of it.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> so apparently you can get a matchmaking cooldown for votekicking people... even when they pass...
> 
> my friends main account has 7 days because of it.


I saw that post on Reddit. Seems pretty dumb, especially if the votes passed.

Clearly everyone on the team wants the person gone, so the person who called the vote gets punished?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I saw that post on Reddit. Seems pretty dumb, especially if the votes passed.
> 
> Clearly everyone on the team wants the person gone, so the person who called the vote gets punished?


It's not for a single kick. It's for people who repeatedly kick people. I've had to kick people here and there, and no ban.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I saw that post on Reddit. Seems pretty dumb, especially if the votes passed.
> 
> Clearly everyone on the team wants the person gone, so the person who called the vote gets punished?


I'm not too surprised, they ban people for such long periods of time because they know they will buy another copy in the mean time and make the people behind CSGO more money.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:S was overall the easiest CS created by Valve. Spraying in CS:S was much easier, not to mention the larger hitboxes over all. Below shows you the hitboxes for CS:S and CS:GO.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/esports/twitch-valve-cs-go-data/
> 
> Anyone else see this? Pretty sweet!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Semi-auto is rewarded far greater in GO that other iterations of Counterstrike, especially with the AK. Tapping heads is the way forward it just requires you to actually be on their head rather than the general direction as is the case with burst fire. Its worth bearing in mind the guns build recoil faster and so even if your burst-strafe-burst-strafe-burst your recoil may not have reset by the 3rd or even second burst. Honestly the best deathmatch is Pistol deathmatch. Grab a p2000 and then simply aim for heads, refuse to spray and shoot rougly 2-3 bullets a second your aim will improve exponentially.


Gotcha just gonna have to get used to it. Might be that you could move somewhat more in CS:S with less accuracy deviation. I can still twitch shoot well with an AWP, though that doesn't mean much. Still hoping they do something with the SSG.


----------



## Mwarren

CSS felt a lot more fluid than CSGO and the Bhopping in CSS was a lot better.

In CSGO for some reason the models look choppy and the hitboxes feel off.

In CSGO they practically removed Bhopping as well so theres one less skill based ability in the game.

I liked CSS better to be honest, it still took a ton of skill all that they had to do was make the hitboxes slightly smaller a long with making the recoil on guns higher and it would have been perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Don't be a loser, buy a defuser.


----------



## waylo88

CSS is the COD of the CS series. Kill it with fire.


----------



## Mwarren

You mean CZ, CSS was really good.

CSGO is crap in my opinion. They waited all of that time to release a new CS (about 7 years since CSS was released at the time CSGO was released) and they only added incendiary grenades to the game......

They could have innovated the series and added more skill based mechanics a long with new competitive modes, maps, and new mechanics.

Instead all that we got was a game that is basically not as skill based as 1.6 and has all of the same maps and features as CSS with practically nothing new added besides a game engine that reminds me of COD: MW 1......

I wish that Valve would have developed the game instead and released it a long with HL3 a long with the Steambox.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> You mean CZ, CSS was really good.
> 
> CSGO is crap in my opinion. They waited all of that time to release a new CS (about 7 years since CSS was released at the time CSGO was released) and they only added incendiary grenades to the game......
> 
> They could have innovated the series and added more skill based mechanics a long with new competitive modes, maps, and new mechanics.
> 
> Instead all that we got was a game that is basically not as skill based as 1.6 and has all of the same maps and features as CSS with practically nothing new added besides a game engine that reminds me of COD: MW 1......
> 
> I wish that Valve would have developed the game instead and released it a long with HL3 a long with the Steambox.


Don't get me wrong, I have around 1.5k hours of CSS and I love it - but it was horrible when it came out. It was trash compared to 1.6, and no one liked it. Valve then tweaked it to what it is now, the same way they are tweaking GO.

I have switched to GO and I am quite happy with the progress they are making. Give it a year or two more with the growing esports scene, and it will reach its peak.


----------



## Blackops_2

I started out on CS:S so I can't comment on the older ones. I do have around 1.5k or more hours in it also.

GO is nothing new per say but it brings back nostalgia and I'm having some fun. Though again the ssg sucks compared to the old scout. And new maps would've been something.

Idk how you change the mechanics or add skill systems though. That takes away the core element: gameplay. New maps is basically what I want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mwarren

You can always add new skill based mechanics.

First, they could make it so that Bunny Hopping has no speed restriction.

They could add in the ability to cook/release pins on grenades prior to throwing them, add in the ability to lean using the q and e key, make quick scoping with the awp possible again, bring back old cs 1.6 mechanics, make the environments more destructible for more of a strategic element, add in different ammo types for strategic element, add in the ability to buy scopes for practically any gun, and add in other skill based mechanics and strategic elements such as the ability for a team to pool their money together, upgrade to more powerful ammo of different types, and add in other elements that would spice the gameplay up.

Right now the game is stale in my opinion....the same thing for about 15 years now.

The AUG and M4 are both ******ed as well. There should be the ability to buy AP ammo for them that will 1 shot a T even with basic head armor.


----------



## elttaboi

I came from halo and call of duty lol
well more recently starcraft 2. I was decent at that
I've been having lots of fun with csgo. I really like the skin system and market. I think it gives casual players more incentive to play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> They could add in the ability to cook/release pins on grenades prior to throwing them, add in the ability to lean using the q and e key, make quick scoping with the awp possible again, bring back old cs 1.6 mechanics, make the environments more destructible for more of a strategic element, add in different ammo types for strategic element, add in the ability to buy scopes for practically any gun, and add in other skill based mechanics and strategic elements such as the ability for a team to pool their money together, upgrade to more powerful ammo of different types, and add in other elements that would spice the gameplay up.


Destructible cover would be so awesome. How about being able to buy different kinds of bullets for each gun that modify it in different ways. =D


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elttaboi*
> 
> I came from halo and call of duty lol
> well more recently starcraft 2. I was decent at that
> I've been having lots of fun with csgo. I really like the skin system and market. I think it gives casual players more incentive to play.
> Destructible cover would be so awesome. How about being able to buy different kinds of bullets for each gun that modify it in different ways. =D


Glad to see someone that thinks innovation would be nice!

I'd like to see the ability to upgrade your guns ammo, say for AP ammo on the AUG it could cost $600-800, give you 2 clips instead of 3 but allow for 1 shot head shots vs armored targets.....seems fair to me and allows for more strategic choices.

Also destructible cover would be nice a long with the ability to buy ammo (maybe only 20 rounds or less and make it expensive) that lights your target on fire for a short period of time doing damage over time or lighting destructible environments on fire causing smoke to bloom up from it and eventually destroying it if it's wood or anything flammable.

Scopes pistols would be nice as well. Maybe make it cost $600-$800 for a scope on a gun, it would make pistol rounds much more interesting especially with the AP and incendiary ammo types.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Glad to see someone that thinks innovation would be nice!
> 
> I'd like to see the ability to upgrade your guns ammo, say for AP ammo on the AUG it could cost $600-800, give you 2 clips instead of 3 but allow for 1 shot head shots vs armored targets.....seems fair to me and allows for more strategic choices.
> 
> Also destructible cover would be nice a long with the ability to buy ammo (maybe only 20 rounds or less and make it expensive) that lights your target on fire for a short period of time doing damage over time or lighting destructible environments on fire causing smoke to bloom up from it and eventually destroying it if it's wood or anything flammable.
> 
> Scopes pistols would be nice as well. Maybe make it cost $600-$800 for a scope on a gun, it would make pistol rounds much more interesting especially with the AP and incendiary ammo types.


Nice ideas, but that sounds really 'Battlefield-ish' to me, which is bad IMO. Features are always welcomed by the community but game-changing ones like destructible cover and different bullets = alienated fans.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Basically every Steam trade ever (unless you reach a happy agreement in which case best buds forever)


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Nice ideas, but that sounds really 'Battlefield-ish' to me, which is bad IMO. Features are always welcomed by the community but game-changing ones like destructible cover and different bullets = alienated fans.


Nah, Battlefield is the way it is because of, vehicles, perks, all kinds of different attachments allowed for weapons, HUGE maps, different classes, and forgiving casual gameplay.

If anything BF is more like TF2 or TF.

Even a gun like the P250 with a scope on it would have high recoil at long range, the scope idea along with the ability to buy different ammo would be the features I'd want the most. CSGO already has some destructable cover so it woudn't that big of a deal to add in some more destructable features.

In CSS and CS 1.6 you had to buy ammo, they dumbed it down with CSGO.

What makes a CS game a CS game are the small maps, no iron sight aiming, no laying down prone, and guns with steep learning curves & high recoil a long with classless gameplay.

The deagle did have a scope on it in CS 1.3.

Right now pistol rounds in CSGO are a bit of a joke.

Long range pistol shots are a crap shoot and you either get dinked/domed or dink/dome someone yourself....most of the time by luck. Atleast with scopes available on pistol round there would be more tactical decisions available early on and pistols would be less of a crap shoot if you had a scope on one.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> In CSS and CS 1.6 you had to buy ammo, they dumbed it down with CSGO.


You didn't need to buy ammo on CSS actually after a certain update. AUG does do 1 shot headshots, and the M4 is fine the way it is. Less recoil makes the M4 a fantastic and balanced gun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> You mean CZ, CSS was really good.
> 
> CSGO is crap in my opinion. They waited all of that time to release a new CS (about 7 years since CSS was released at the time CSGO was released) and they only added incendiary grenades to the game......
> 
> They could have innovated the series and added more skill based mechanics a long with new competitive modes, maps, and new mechanics.
> 
> Instead all that we got was a game that is basically not as skill based as 1.6 and has all of the same maps and features as CSS with practically nothing new added besides a game engine that reminds me of COD: MW 1......
> 
> I wish that Valve would have developed the game instead and released it a long with HL3 a long with the Steambox.


CSS was a joke IMO. There's a reason why the competitive community never took Source seriously. The only reason Source was big competitively was due to CGS. The second CGS died, all the top 1.6 players flocked back over to 1.6, or quit CS all together.

Upgrading ammo, etc are just gimmicks that the CS community doesn't want. People who are playing CS, enjoy it for the simplicity and the high learning curve. Pooling in money to other teammates defeats the purpose of a strat caller keeping track of a teams money.

Bunny hopping with no speed restriction was something that wasn't allowed in the competitive community, and restricted with plugins majority of the time.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> Basically every Steam trade ever (unless you reach a happy agreement in which case best buds forever)


Not quite, I'm finishing up a little article that I am writing for this thread. When I am done, if I manage to make it understandable, I will share it


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> You can always add new skill based mechanics.
> 
> First, they could make it so that Bunny Hopping has no speed restriction.
> 
> They could add in the ability to cook/release pins on grenades prior to throwing them, add in the ability to lean using the q and e key, make quick scoping with the awp possible again, bring back old cs 1.6 mechanics, make the environments more destructible for more of a strategic element, add in different ammo types for strategic element, add in the ability to buy scopes for practically any gun, and add in other skill based mechanics and strategic elements such as the ability for a team to pool their money together, upgrade to more powerful ammo of different types, and add in other elements that would spice the gameplay up.
> 
> Right now the game is stale in my opinion....the same thing for about 15 years now.
> 
> The AUG and M4 are both ******ed as well. There should be the ability to buy AP ammo for them that will 1 shot a T even with basic head armor.


Cooking grenades involves less skill IMO - they already have 3 throwing distances I think this is fine as is

Lean - would totally break so many sections of the map due to how wall banging works, if you thought that awper was hard to counter now this would make some spots even harder

quick scoping - i do kind of miss this one, and you can still do it to some extent, you just can't be moving

destructable environments don't really work for an esport, you are trying to limit the variation of the maps. Smokes, incendiaries and flashes alter the environment enough as it is

different ammo types - not sure what you would add... incendiary rounds would be way too strong, AP rounds would be fine on some guns and way too strong on others. would an AP ak round 1 shot?

Scopes on any gun doesn't change anything, if you are spraying 15 shots with a scoped ak you are still not going to hit. The scoped guns are fine how they are right now

Pooling money already happens on good teams

And again, different ammo would unbalance the game.. could you imagine a gun like the CZ with explosive rounds? you would 2 shot the world, this wouldn't be fun..


----------



## gonX

The thing about CS is that it has relatively simple rules, and the gameplay is also relatively simple. It's the metagame that dictates how the game is played. Adding more elements isn't going to raise the skill cap, it's just going to make it harder for newbies to become good at the game.


----------



## daav1d

CS:GO is overall a better version of CS than Source. But I've still had most fun on CS:S. I really hate the aim punch in GO and not have the ability to use fps configs. I don't like having tons of crap on the map which does zero positive impact. And I have to agree on that CS:S feels way more fluid than CS:GO. Doesn't matter how much fps you have in CS:GO, still feels choppier than CS:S.


----------



## LDV617

Armor Piercing rounds are kind of already built into the game.

Difference between p250 / Five-Seven seems to be one costs $150 more and can deal with body armor a LOT better.

On a side note...

This thread was debating m4a1 vs m4a4 the other day, and I don't think I saw ONE person highlight the cost difference. I switched back to m4a1 last night and was pleasantly surprised when I could could buy a Flash, Rifle, and Armor for the same price I would just armor + rifle.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Armor Piercing rounds are kind of already built into the game.
> 
> Difference between p250 / Five-Seven seems to be one costs $150 more and can deal with body armor a LOT better.
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> This thread was debating m4a1 vs m4a4 the other day, and I don't think I saw ONE person highlight the cost difference. I switched back to m4a1 last night and was pleasantly surprised when I could could buy a Flash, Rifle, and Armor for the same price I would just armor + rifle.


This is oddly enough one of my favorite aspects about the M4A1 yet I failed to mention it lol.

Also for anyone who hasn't seen this!


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Glad to see someone that thinks innovation would be nice!
> 
> I'd like to see the ability to upgrade your guns ammo, say for AP ammo on the AUG it could cost $600-800, give you 2 clips instead of 3 but allow for 1 shot head shots vs armored targets.....seems fair to me and allows for more strategic choices.
> 
> Also destructible cover would be nice a long with the ability to buy ammo (maybe only 20 rounds or less and make it expensive) that lights your target on fire for a short period of time doing damage over time or lighting destructible environments on fire causing smoke to bloom up from it and eventually destroying it if it's wood or anything flammable.
> 
> Scopes pistols would be nice as well. Maybe make it cost $600-$800 for a scope on a gun, it would make pistol rounds much more interesting especially with the AP and incendiary ammo types.


i've played cs for a little than 10 years now and to be honest I would hate if any of the things you mentioned get implemented. all the things you mentioned appear in other fpses that are available to you to play. i honestly believe that cs is great the way it is and i was hoping csgo would keep the feel of older cs games especially 1.6 which i played the longest.

cs games have a long history and lots of fans. changing it into a "crossfire"-like game or any other game already available would make it not be a cs game anymore.

p.s.: i do not find cs boring at all. also i am not a cs "fanboy" or anything I just like the game and its simplicity and especially its learning curve

just my 2cents


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> Glad to see someone that thinks innovation would be nice!
> 
> I'd like to see the ability to upgrade your guns ammo, say for AP ammo on the AUG it could cost $600-800, give you 2 clips instead of 3 but allow for 1 shot head shots vs armored targets.....seems fair to me and allows for more strategic choices.
> 
> Also destructible cover would be nice a long with the ability to buy ammo (maybe only 20 rounds or less and make it expensive) that lights your target on fire for a short period of time doing damage over time or lighting destructible environments on fire causing smoke to bloom up from it and eventually destroying it if it's wood or anything flammable.
> 
> Scopes pistols would be nice as well. Maybe make it cost $600-$800 for a scope on a gun, it would make pistol rounds much more interesting especially with the AP and incendiary ammo types.


The day they add any of those things to CS, I'm out. Seriously, not trying to be a jerk or anything, but those suggestions you made would be horrible for CS. It sounds like CS just isn't your type of game if you're looking for those things in your FPS.

The beauty of CS is that it's simple. It's the reason it's the top competitive FPS.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The day they add any of those things to CS, I'm out. Seriously, not trying to be a jerk or anything, but those suggestions you made would be horrible for CS. It sounds like CS just isn't your type of game if you're looking for those things in your FPS.
> The beauty of CS is that it's simple. It's the reason it's the top competitive FPS.


This.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The day they add any of those things to CS, I'm out. Seriously, not trying to be a jerk or anything, but those suggestions you made would be horrible for CS. It sounds like CS just isn't your type of game if you're looking for those things in your FPS.
> 
> The beauty of CS is that it's simple. It's the reason it's the top competitive FPS.


this


----------



## LDV617

If you want some proof of why your ideas won't be so successful, you can check out Minh's newer game, Tactical Intervention. Looked great, epic fail.


----------



## Aventadoor

Is it just me or is CSGO really wierd after latest update? Atleast on 64 tick servers.
It doesnt feel right at all, like your playing with high ping or something


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Is it just me or is CSGO really wierd after latest update? Atleast on 64 tick servers.
> It doesnt feel right at all, like your playing with high ping or something


I have noticed some weird lag / delay recently on MM as well. My 128 ffa servers all feel fine, but mm is a little clunky. I assumed it was going from 128 back to 64, not the update. But you may be right


----------



## Blackops_2

I had an instance of late hit detection that i've never seen in a CS game until this week.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I had an instance of late hit detection that i've never seen in a CS game until this week.


Can take anywhere up to a half a second in my experience.

Also ty dmaster for that clip, looks i'ma have to break out the tux as james bond's back in town.


----------



## Blackops_2

Playing more and more getting some of that old rhythm back but i still can't quite get headshots down with the assault rifles like i used to. Still right now running a 2.3 k/d so i guess i can't complain. A good bit that is AWP though







some SSG in there. I had some runs with the SSG today and it felt great.


----------



## Shanenanigans

The MM servers do feel weird. The oddest thing is that now I can maintain bunnyhops over 3-4 jumps consistently in mm. Which has never happened before. And also, quite a bit of delay with hit registration, often resulting in me wasting more bullets than I should.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You didn't need to buy ammo on CSS actually after a certain update. AUG does do 1 shot headshots, and the M4 is fine the way it is. Less recoil makes the M4 a fantastic and balanced gun.
> CSS was a joke IMO. There's a reason why the competitive community never took Source seriously. The only reason Source was big competitively was due to CGS. The second CGS died, all the top 1.6 players flocked back over to 1.6, or quit CS all together.
> 
> Upgrading ammo, etc are just gimmicks that the CS community doesn't want. People who are playing CS, enjoy it for the simplicity and the high learning curve. Pooling in money to other teammates defeats the purpose of a strat caller keeping track of a teams money.
> 
> Bunny hopping with no speed restriction was something that wasn't allowed in the competitive community, and restricted with plugins majority of the time.


I disagree, CSS had a HUGE competative community way way prior to CGS and way after it as well.

Also, AUG is not a 1 shot head shot kill if the other player is wearing head armor.

I don't consider different ammo types "gimmicky"....if anything incendiary grenades would have been considered gimmicky.

Finally, pooling in money would make having a strat caller even more important as money management would become more critical.

The game has to expand at one point. I think that the reason why the CSGO competitive community is so small (smaller than 1.6 was for sure) is because it's basically the same thing it was 15 years ago.

Shooting through concrete walls should have been considered a gimmick as well.

I also disagree with bhopping with a limit, if someone is a great bhopping it changes how the game can be played drastically in a good way in my opinion.

CSS around it's first 5 years of it's competitive community had unlimited bhopping even in matches.

CSS can't even compare to LoL, DOTA, or even SC2 more than likely because it's not being innovated. The game should have big updates with new innovative stuff with each new update to help expand the game.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I disagree, CSS had a HUGE competative community way way prior to CGS and way after it as well.
> 
> Also, AUG is not a 1 shot head shot kill if the other player is wearing head armor.
> 
> I don't consider different ammo types "gimmicky"....if anything incendiary grenades would have been considered gimmicky.
> 
> Finally, pooling in money would make having a strat caller even more important as money management would become more critical.
> 
> The game has to expand at one point. I think that the reason why the CSGO competitive community is so small (smaller than 1.6 was for sure) is because it's basically the same thing it was 15 years ago.
> 
> Shooting through concrete walls should have been considered a gimmick as well.
> 
> I also disagree with bhopping with a limit, if someone is a great bhopping it changes how the game can be played drastically in a good way in my opinion.
> 
> CSS around it's first 5 years of it's competitive community had unlimited bhopping even in matches.
> 
> CSS can't even compare to LoL, DOTA, or even SC2 more than likely because it's not being innovated. The game should have big updates with new innovative stuff with each new update to help expand the game.


Most people like CS because it is the same thing it was 15 years ago, which is totally fine.

Don't fix what is not broken.

CS might be behind mobas in regards to esports but still is the number 1 competitive FPS.


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Playing more and more getting some of that old rhythm back but i still can't quite get headshots down with the assault rifles like i used to. Still right now running a 2.3 k/d so i guess i can't complain. A good bit that is AWP though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some SSG in there. I had some runs with the SSG today and it felt great.


get a few jump shots off on an awper an ur feel really good.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dveight*
> 
> get a few jump shots off on an awper an ur feel really good.


Been trying. Well i was supposed to be studying (i'm about to start now







) but went to workout came back and played like total crap. Missing body shots with AWP, rarely getting a headshot on the SSG. Though the thing still has it's moments where i'm like wth







it's accuracy needs to be 100% like the AWP. Don't get me wrong i like getting kills with the AWP but you hit any part of their torso and said guy is gone. Makes me feel like i'm cheating considering i loathed AWPers in CS:S and adored countering them with a scout.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol. Well, I'm off for a local CSGO tournament. First time playing this on LAN ( not many CSGO tournaments here in India ) so let's see how much better my registry is.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol. Well, I'm off for a local CSGO tournament. First time playing this on LAN ( not many CSGO tournaments here in India ) so let's see how much better my registry is.


Good luck!

May the f0rest be with you.


----------



## Blackops_2

Think i've found part of my problem..the freaking crosshair. I was using classic dynamic and saw a tutorial to where i can make it like the CS:S crosshair


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Think i've found part of my problem..the freaking crosshair. I was using classic dynamic and saw a tutorial to where i can make it like the CS:S crosshair


You can pretty much do anything with the crosshair in GO, even to the point where you can use it to tint the whole screen a colour. Here's what I use, it's a good crosshair generator to play around with.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Yep, CSGO has MUCH more crosshair customization than CSS does. The only downside is that most of them need to be changed via the console, unlike CSS where you actually have a GUI to change them all, while CSGO only has a GUI to change the crosshair type and color. Even with that said, if you know how to use the console and commands, its not at all a problem.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Anyone watching Dignitas vs Titan?






Map 1 on Mirage was really good, there were some insane plays by both teams.

Dignitas won 16-12


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Anyone watching Dignitas vs Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map 1 on Mirage was really good, there were some insane plays by both teams.
> 
> Dignitas won 16-12


yes. I bet a dollar on dignitas lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> yes. I bet a dollar on dignitas lol


I was debating on betting a dollar on Titan just because the odds were good for them, but I asked dmaster and he said he bet on Dignitas, so I put $3.50 on them. Thanks dmaster


----------



## kbros

Finally got ranked to Gold Nova 1 last night, is there a way I can see my comp wins AND losses?


----------



## Aventadoor

I belive you can only see your most recent plays.
I got like 13-15 loss in a row now








Still DMG rofl


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yep, CSGO has MUCH more crosshair customization than CSS does. The only downside is that most of them need to be changed via the console, unlike CSS where you actually have a GUI to change them all, while CSGO only has a GUI to change the crosshair type and color. Even with that said, if you know how to use the console and commands, its not at all a problem.


http://operationl2p.com/crosshairgenerator/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I was debating on betting a dollar on Titan just because the odds were good for them, but I asked dmaster and he said he bet on Dignitas, so I put $3.50 on them. Thanks dmaster


np bud! :]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Finally got ranked to Gold Nova 1 last night, is there a way I can see my comp wins AND losses?


No way to see losses as far as I know. Congrats though!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Finally got ranked to Gold Nova 1 last night, is there a way I can see my comp wins AND losses?


This site can give you an idea of your wins and losses. http://csgo-stats.com/


----------



## crucifix85

my good old MX518 finally died so i picked a steel series sensei. Ive been messing around with the polling rate..yea #forever125Hz. is there any point in trying to adjust up to 500Hz? 500Hz which seems to be pretty common among players.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> my good old MX518 finally died so i picked a steel series sensei. Ive been messing around with the polling rate..yea #forever125Hz. is there any point in trying to adjust up to 500Hz? 500Hz which seems to be pretty common among players.


I don't know much about polling rates on mice but I assume 500 or 1000 hz is what you want to use.

Also, check out this heap of s41t.


----------



## PolyMorphist

This website is pretty amazing!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't know much about polling rates on mice but I assume 500 or 1000 hz is what you want to use.
> 
> Also, check out this heap of s41t.


He was ambitious with that! Assuming your Radiation Hazard is minimal wear anyway.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't know much about polling rates on mice but I assume 500 or 1000 hz is what you want to use.
> 
> Also, check out this heap of s41t.


gud trad - 1 tim offur only


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't know much about polling rates on mice but I assume 500 or 1000 hz is what you want to use.
> 
> Also, check out this heap of s41t.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was ambitious with that! Assuming your Radiation Hazard is minimal wear anyway.
Click to expand...

Yep, it's minimal wear, and it's also my first CSGO drop. Why on earth this kid thought I'd give it up for 12 cheap ass stattrak weapons I have no idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> This website is pretty amazing!




"You're god damn right!" - Heisenberg


----------



## waylo88

That site is cool, but it doesnt list my hours correctly.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> That site is cool, but it doesnt list my hours correctly.


In that tab, it only show the hours you have in all the competitive games you've played. That includes warmup and whatnot. Same goes for the Total tab, it only counts the hours you have spent inside a game, and not at the main menu.

But, if you're right about it not tracking hours correctly, then that is most likely due to Steam's API incorrectly reporting the hours, and it has more or less to do with the site dev.


----------



## waylo88

Well, the main tab says I have 470 hours played, and Steam says I have 717 hours. I don't think I've spent roughly 250 hours in the menu.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Well, the main tab says I have 470 hours played, and Steam says I have 717 hours. I don't think I've spent roughly 250 hours in the menu.


In that case, you're probably right.

I have 770 hours and 560 of them are in game apparently.


----------



## Aventadoor

Its more like some of it is time spent in competitive match, and rest doing other stuff?







Not necessairly in the menu, but DMing etc


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Its more like some of it is time spent in competitive match, and rest doing other stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessairly in the menu, but DMing etc


If you're on the comp tab, yeah. If you're on the overall tab it should count everything. It's missing hours for pretty much every imaginable scenario, which is odd. Makes me question if the other stats are correct.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> This website is pretty amazing!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yep, it's minimal wear, and it's also my first CSGO drop. Why on earth this kid thought I'd give it up for 12 cheap ass stattrak weapons I have no idea.
> 
> 
> "You're god damn right!" - Heisenberg




Can you tell what game mode I played nothing but for the first 60 hours or so?









Started playing competitive this week. Was getting my ass handed to me trying to get those 10 wins, no real idea what I was doing. Racked up 30 wins and went from Silver Elite Scrub on Tuesday/Wednesday to Nova Gold III scrub today. Pretty pleased with the progress though I'm still pretty terrible.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't know much about polling rates on mice but I assume 500 or 1000 hz is what you want to use.
> 
> Also, check out this heap of s41t.


I wonder how many people these guys trick? I'm sure some poor guy will accept it to without checking the market.



The winnings for today.









Spamming the guy at Quad on Cache, enjoy!



Mid to Jungle smoke for Mirage.



http://www.team-dignitas.net/articles/news/CSGO/5252/Team-Dignitas-CSGO-unable-to-attend-Dreamhack-Summer-2014/

This is really unfortunate for Dignitas, they have so much potential to win this LAN as long as they can find a way to beat NiP. It's literally one of the only teams they really struggle with!



I'm a huge fan of the Vulcan/Asiimov skin. So I absolutely would love to see a AK Asiimov skin.









For those who watched the matches today, is it me, or was Devilwalk fairly boring? I don't think he's a very good caster. Was honestly hoping for more carn.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This is really unfortunate for Dignitas, they have so much potential to win this LAN as long as they can find a way to beat NiP. It's literally one of the only teams they really struggle with!
> 
> For those who watched the matches today, is it me, or was Devilwalk fairly boring? I don't think he's a very good caster. Was honestly hoping for more carn.


I saw that earlier and it's a shame as they're a hell of a team at the moment with Aizy on good form. I'd pretty much back them against anyone but NiP at the moment in a Bo3. When they were playing Inferno carn mentioned that he thought their biggest problem is that they're predictable at times so if they could find a way to avoid that then they could be even more dangerous. That said, not sure it's worth trying to change much when it's working so well for you anyway. Never know if Navi will turn up and play like gods either, they have the ability just not the consistency. VP could also be strong, so it should be a really interesting tournament.

Devilwalk is a nice guy and being a great player he obviously knows his stuff but you're right he's not a great caster. Maybe if he does it some more and gets a bit more excited over things he could be good. When carn was on it was really good, he's always really interesting to listen to.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I saw that earlier and it's a shame as they're a hell of a team at the moment with Aizy on good form. I'd pretty much back them against anyone but NiP at the moment in a Bo3. When they were playing Inferno carn mentioned that he thought their biggest problem is that they're predictable at times so if they could find a way to avoid that then they could be even more dangerous. That said, not sure it's worth trying to change much when it's working so well for you anyway. Never know if Navi will turn up and play like gods either, they have the ability just not the consistency. VP could also be strong, so it should be a really interesting tournament.
> 
> Devilwalk is a nice guy and being a great player he obviously knows his stuff but you're right he's not a great caster. Maybe if he does it some more and gets a bit more excited over things he could be good. When carn was on it was really good, he's always really interesting to listen to.


Really sucked for Virtus Pro today, byali had 100fps at most all day because he was at neo's house playing on his extra computer.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So my mix team won the tournament yesterday. Beat the home team on their grounds. Was some good stuff.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So my mix team won the tournament yesterday. *Beat the home team on their grounds.* Was some good stuff.


Haha, doing something like that is one the best accomplishments you can make, well done










Spoiler: I'll just leave this here



http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=260624850


----------



## Aventadoor

69.3% Headshot







Must be from all the HSmod DM

http://csgo-stats.com/fredz986/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Haha, doing something like that is one the best accomplishments you can make, well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=260624850


I've come to the conclusion, there's a lot of players in casual, and even competitive matchmaking who have their sensitivity set too high. One can argue, that you should use whats comfortable. but with too high of a sensitivity. There's just no way you'll have much precision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So my mix team won the tournament yesterday. Beat the home team on their grounds. Was some good stuff.


Congrats bud!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion, there's a lot of players in casual, and even competitive matchmaking who have their sensitivity set too high. One can argue, that you should use whats comfortable. but with too high of a sensitivity. There's just no way you'll have much precision.


Yep, the default sensitivity in games and the default DPI on most mice makes people bad, plus the mainstream marketing for mice "HIGH DPI SENSOR SO GOOD!!1!!"

My little brother was using 1800 dpi and like 4 or 5 in game. That's less than 2 inches for a 360, ridiculous. I had him lower it to around a 6 inch 360 (still pretty high), it took him like 1 game to adjust, and then he ranked up from Silver Elite to Nova 3 within a few days.


----------



## Aventadoor

That is probably true.
I think alot of people just set a sens, go into DM, if they perform really good, they use it.
But once ur in MM, that high sens just make it really difficult cause there's not tons of people running around everywhere









Idk, I still havent found my perfect sens...
I'm comfy with everything from 1.5-2, so ive been using 1.7-1.8 latly, it allowed me to do 180s fairly decent and is not too slow so that I can follow their head even when they are very close.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm using 1.35 at 800dpi, which allows me to turn away from flashes and do proper 180s, or at least 160 degree turns in case I'm getting backstabbed. But I had to increase my sensi from [email protected] dpi because I'm getting old and I couldn't react fast enough.


----------



## LDV617

Can we talk more about polling rates? I also can't seem to find a good answer as to why all pros are set to 500hz, I would assume 1000hz is what you want (i.e. fastest response similar to refresh rate on monitor) but clearly that is NOT the case.

I play @ 1.76 - 2 in game (still experimenting, may buy a QcK+ to replace my QcK, think I need the extra space) & 400dpi / 500hz mouse accell off raw input on

^ pretty common amongst players ez life


----------



## Shanenanigans

1000hz is nice and all, but from what I know, it cranks up the CPU usage. This is very visible on older systems. Maybe the pros just got used to it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Can we talk more about polling rates? I also can't seem to find a good answer as to why all pros are set to 500hz, I would assume 1000hz is what you want (i.e. fastest response similar to refresh rate on monitor) but clearly that is NOT the case.
> 
> I play @ 1.76 - 2 in game (still experimenting, may buy a QcK+ to replace my QcK, think I need the extra space) & 400dpi / 500hz mouse accell off raw input on
> 
> ^ pretty common amongst players ez life


Doubt there's that much of a difference between 500Hz and 1000Hz in all honesty.

Running 1800/0.8 at the moment, used to run 0.67. Cant really go any lower as it doesn't help my game at all, not with the way I aim. Did try 400/3.6 which is the equivalent, but I have a really bad habit of tapping my DPI up button on my mouse. I need a bigger mousemat too, but I need a bigger desk to fit it on before that. Works well enough as is, just occasionally smash my mouse into my keyboard


----------



## Aventadoor

Personally, I notice that the mice feel quicker with 1000hz, it feels more twitchy.
500hz feel more "calmed" down and doesnt react as instantly.
Its almost like I have to turn down the sens when playing 1000hz


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well I placed my bets on VP. And I'm going to sleep.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I run a really high sensitivity (1450DPI + 7.46 In-Game + 1000hz Polling) and I do just fine with it. However, sometimes in competitive I get really shaky and can't aim well, so I'll turn the DPI down to 600 when that happens.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I run a really high sensitivity (1450DPI + 7.46 In-Game + 1000hz Polling) and I do just fine with it. However, sometimes in competitive I get really shaky and can't aim well, so I'll turn the DPI down to 600 when that happens.


Are those numbers right? 3.8cm per 360? I cant even fathom how that is controllable.

@ Shanenanigans

Good luck! VP might just pull it off, despite Dignitas being one of the best teams around at the moment.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Cant help directly, but this thread may help you out if you've not seen it.


Thanks. Nah missed it 1st, reading it now.

From what I've gathered the G100s only goes upto 500Hz. I'm mainly used to playing at 1800DPI and 1000Hz, the shape is awesome though. Figuring out what mouse to buy, played with a friend's Spawn yesterday and it was great.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Can we talk more about polling rates? I also can't seem to find a good answer as to why all pros are set to 500hz, I would assume 1000hz is what you want (i.e. fastest response similar to refresh rate on monitor) but clearly that is NOT the case.
> 
> I play @ 1.76 - 2 in game (still experimenting, may buy a QcK+ to replace my QcK, think I need the extra space) & 400dpi / 500hz mouse accell off raw input on
> 
> ^ pretty common amongst players ez life


A lot of motherboards/Mouse can't handle a consistent 1000hz, which is why all pros just use 500hz. Considering majority of pros LAN a few times a year, they want the most consistent setup.






Dignitas vs Virtus Pro FACE IT FINALS for 20K.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I run a really high sensitivity (1450DPI + 7.46 In-Game + 1000hz Polling) and I do just fine with it. However, sometimes in competitive I get really shaky and can't aim well, so I'll turn the DPI down to 600 when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Are those numbers right? 3.8cm per 360? I cant even fathom how that is controllable.
Click to expand...

You're just about right yea.

I didn't always use a high sensitivity. When I first started playing CSS I think I was using only 800 DPI with almost maxed out in game sensitivity.


----------



## Blackops_2

So put 10$ in my funds to unlock a couple cases i got...lol i thought that i got all those finishes. Instead i get one >:/ that kind of sucks. 2.50$ for a single skin? Can we not add skins like the old CS games?

Also are these finishes degradable? Like they go away after use?

Bought the operation Phoenix pass for 1$ so i could have access to the maps, do they stay or does it only last until a new operation?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So put 10$ in my funds to unlock a couple cases i got...lol i thought that i got all those finishes. Instead i get one >:/ that kind of sucks. 2.50$ for a single skin? Can we not add skins like the old CS games?
> 
> Also are these finishes degradable? Like they go away after use?
> 
> Bought the operation Phoenix pass for 1$ so i could have access to the maps, do they stay or does it only last until a new operation?


They stay the same once you've got them. Cases can be fun and incredibly frustrating as you've really got to unbox something over the value of the key to make it worthwhile. I'd recommend you just buy the skins you want off the marketplace and sell the ones that you get as drops.

You have to buy a pass for each operation, but you do get a coin for it.


----------



## Blackops_2

So the operations don't last?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So the operations don't last?


Usually only for the specified time, they sometimes extend them but they do eventually stop and another one takes it's place with new maps. Basically you're buy the opportunity to play those maps on the official game servers. You can play them elsewhere providing that you can find a server running it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Operation Phoenix ends in 4 days give or take. If you're lucky, maybe they'll extend it another months like all the other operations, lol.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Can we talk more about polling rates? I also can't seem to find a good answer as to why all pros are set to 500hz, I would assume 1000hz is what you want (i.e. fastest response similar to refresh rate on monitor) but clearly that is NOT the case.
> 
> I play @ 1.76 - 2 in game (still experimenting, may buy a QcK+ to replace my QcK, think I need the extra space) & 400dpi / 500hz mouse accell off raw input on
> 
> ^ pretty common amongst players ez life


I think it has to do with CPU usage and 500Hz is more stable than 1000Hz on most mouses/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A lot of motherboards/Mouse can't handle a consistent 1000hz, which is why all pros just use 500hz. Considering majority of pros LAN a few times a year, they want the most consistent setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dignitas vs Virtus Pro FACE IT FINALS for 20K.


gg wp VP? They beat Dig on there map with Season next...AWP/ M4A4 asiimov and AK Emerald Pinstripe(FN) down the drain.

Dig were starting to find there groove towards the end of the game, so hopefully there is a chance.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So put 10$ in my funds to unlock a couple cases i got...lol i thought that i got all those finishes. Instead i get one >:/ that kind of sucks. 2.50$ for a single skin? Can we not add skins like the old CS games?
> 
> Also are these finishes degradable? Like they go away after use?
> 
> Bought the operation Phoenix pass for 1$ so i could have access to the maps, do they stay or does it only last until a new operation?


You can still add skins to CS:GO, but you'll run into the same issue you did with previous CS games. Adding skins weren't allowed on sv_pure 1 servers in old CS games. These skins fund CS:GO Tournaments/Leagues. Skins do not degrade.

This method allows skins to be used legally on ALL servers. If you sell all your cases, you can actually make money.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Operation Phoenix ends in 4 days give or take. If you're lucky, maybe they'll extend it another months like all the other operations, lol.


This one won't get extended. Valve is already done testing the new operation maps.


----------



## PolyMorphist

So annoyed with CS:GO lounge. Tried to bet multiple times for Virtus.pro and it kept on giving me the 'Queue is full' error message. Was going to get a $40 return value if it had worked


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> So annoyed with CS:GO lounge. Tried to bet multiple times for Virtus.pro and it kept on giving me the 'Queue is full' error message. Was going to get a $40 return value if it had worked


That's why you need to have a betting inventory that you just keep on CSGOLOUNGE to bet with. At least thats what I do.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's why you need to have a betting inventory that you just keep on CSGOLOUNGE to bet with. At least thats what I do.


Thanks, will look into doing that with a smurf account.

BTW, I want to get rid of all of my skins in exchange for a decent knife, maybe a MW Gut Knife Fade.
Anyone know the best way to do this? Try to trade in CS:GO Lounge or would I be better off selling everything and just buying a knife from the market?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Thanks, will look into doing that with a smurf account.
> 
> BTW, I want to get rid of all of my skins in exchange for a decent knife, maybe a MW Gut Knife Fade.
> Anyone know the best way to do this? Try to trade in CS:GO Lounge or would I be better off selling everything and just buying a knife from the market?


You could give Reddit a go. Or as you say you could sell stuff and buy a knife providing there's one at a good price that you want.


----------



## Blackops_2

Been working on aiming in deathmatch, not firing until i have the center dot on the enemy's head. I guess it's helping. Idk as of right now the only thing that is reminiscent of CS:S for me is my sniping which, lol having three or four headshots in a row with the SSG is fun







.

What's weird is back then when i was actually really good and worth anything i was on a athlon XP, FX 5500, a 20$ microsoft mouse, and a compaq CRT 15" monitor. Now of course the CRT is the way to go but everything else is puzzling lol.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Been working on aiming in deathmatch, not firing until i have the center dot on the enemy's head. I guess it's helping. Idk as of right now the only thing that is reminiscent of CS:S for me is my sniping which, lol having three or four headshots in a row with the SSG is fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What's weird is back then when i was actually really good and worth anything i was on a athlon XP, FX 5500, a 20$ microsoft mouse, and a compaq CRT 15" monitor. Now of course the CRT is the way to go but everything else is puzzling lol.


Deathmatch is useful if you give yourself a target as you have, if you work away at something like that it'll eventually become second nature. The SSG is a lot of fun to use once you are used to it, especially satisfying if you take down someone with an AWP. You just have to remember that you use it to work on little parts of your game, for competitive there's a huge amount of other stuff that goes into it. People seem to ignore that though and think that because they play HS deathmatch every day they'll be as good as one of the top players in no time. Hell if you want to make deathmatch fun, if nothing else, Mac-10, Tec-9 (or Franklin P250) and put some 90's hip hop on.









Unless the stuff you're using is really bad then it doesn't make a huge difference. The skill of the player is way way more important, back then you must have just practiced more. We talk about sensitivity, mice, surfaces etc and at the end of the day if a player is world class then they'll be world class pretty much regardless of what you give them.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So, I think I'm gonna go through with purchasing $20 worth of Phoenix cases to resell when the prices go up due to lower stock because of them not dropping anymore.

I'll have 45 cases to sell if I get them for 50 cents a piece. If the price manages to go up high enough, I'll be able to get a really nice looking knife.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, I think I'm gonna go through with purchasing $20 worth of Phoenix cases to resell when the prices go up due to lower stock because of them not dropping anymore.
> 
> I'll have 45 cases to sell if I get them for 50 cent a piece. If the price manages to go up high enough, I'll be able to get a really nice looking knife.


True, but you have to consider how many other people are doing what you're doing, I've seen threads all over the place about the very same thing. You might just have to be very patient while the price goes up. That all said, I doubt the price will drop, so you've not got a huge amount to lose really.


----------



## LDV617

Wat. An Op Bravo case dropped the other day for me, I don't think they actually stop dropping


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Thanks, will look into doing that with a smurf account.
> 
> BTW, I want to get rid of all of my skins in exchange for a decent knife, maybe a MW Gut Knife Fade.
> Anyone know the best way to do this? Try to trade in CS:GO Lounge or would I be better off selling everything and just buying a knife from the market?


I think I could help you with that. Add me /id/zemco999


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Wat. An Op Bravo case dropped the other day for me, I don't think they actually stop dropping


I've gotten a Bravo case dropped too, even the original Esports case, but it's really rare.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Deathmatch is useful if you give yourself a target as you have, if you work away at something like that it'll eventually become second nature. The SSG is a lot of fun to use once you are used to it, especially satisfying if you take down someone with an AWP. You just have to remember that you use it to work on little parts of your game, for competitive there's a huge amount of other stuff that goes into it. People seem to ignore that though and think that because they play HS deathmatch every day they'll be as good as one of the top players in no time. Hell if you want to make deathmatch fun, if nothing else, Mac-10, Tec-9 (or Franklin P250) and put some 90's hip hop on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the stuff you're using is really bad then it doesn't make a huge difference. The skill of the player is way way more important, back then you must have just practiced more. We talk about sensitivity, mice, surfaces etc and at the end of the day if a player is world class then they'll be world class pretty much regardless of what you give them.


Back then i did nothing but play CS, literally lol. I have 800hrs on Xfire alone which is my highest count, not counting the rounds i played without Xfire. Though steam doesn't have me logging that much which is weird..

Trying to find that sensitivity niche. I can slow it down and am more accurate but it negates my ability to turn around fast which isn't good. I guess i could incorporate mouse acceleration to counter that affect of low sensitivity but idk.


----------



## Aventadoor

lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Ugh, stupid cheating scumbags.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Anyone betting on one of these matches?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Wat. An Op Bravo case dropped the other day for me, I don't think they actually stop dropping
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten a Bravo case dropped too, even the original Esports case, but it's really rare.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think to keep those cases from going totally extinct + being a ridiculous price on the market valve turned them into rare drops.

Speaking of drops though, the Winter Offensive and Esports cases should stop dropping now too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> True, but you have to consider how many other people are doing what you're doing, I've seen threads all over the place about the very same thing. You might just have to be very patient while the price goes up. That all said, I doubt the price will drop, so you've not got a huge amount to lose really.


Don't worry, I've got all the time in the world. I have over 100 cases just sitting in my inventory, waiting until the prices go up on them to sell for a huge profit.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Started with £50 worth of keys, traded my way to a Stattrak M9 Bayonet Boreal Forest BS

EDIT: Any idea why a BS version of the knife is worth more than a FT version?
http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=appid%3A730+StatTrak%E2%84%A2+M9+Bayonet+%7C+Boreal+Forest+


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Back then i did nothing but play CS, literally lol. I have 800hrs on Xfire alone which is my highest count, not counting the rounds i played without Xfire. Though steam doesn't have me logging that much which is weird.


I think on most valve multiplayer games, they only count in-match time, while xfire just counts whether or not the game is running.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Back then i did nothing but play CS, literally lol. I have 800hrs on Xfire alone which is my highest count, not counting the rounds i played without Xfire. Though steam doesn't have me logging that much which is weird..
> 
> Trying to find that sensitivity niche. I can slow it down and am more accurate but it negates my ability to turn around fast which isn't good. I guess i could incorporate mouse acceleration to counter that affect of low sensitivity but idk.


Most likely a lot of your hours were before steam was keeping track of them. Steam didn't keep track of your hours until March 2009.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started with £50 worth of keys, traded my way to a Stattrak M9 Bayonet Boreal Forest BS
> 
> EDIT: Any idea why a BS version of the knife is worth more than a FT version?
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=appid%3A730+StatTrak%E2%84%A2+M9+Bayonet+%7C+Boreal+Forest+


Wow, that's amazing.

I'm hoping one day I can work my way up to a knife by gambling some money on reselling cases and other items.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone betting on one of these matches?


I'll most likely bet on both.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone betting on one of these matches?


I think they're both pretty risky.

TG just lost their IGL, so they may not be playing very well, but at the same time Fnatic has sucked recently, but they have proved in the past that they can be a good team.

Titan vs Mouz sounds like it should easily go to Titan, but then you look at their recent sort of low performance, and Mouz's randomness online in the past... decent chance for an upset I think.

Dmaster, is... the master, though. So, i'd listen to him over me


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, that's amazing.
> 
> I'm hoping one day I can work my way up to a knife by gambling some money on reselling cases and other items.


Gambling is one way to do it, but teams these days are so spontaneous that you could end up losing lots of money quickly. The best way to do it (IMO) is to start of with x amount of money, purchase skins and keys, then trade them for progressively higher value. Eventually, you'll have made enough trades to buy yourself a single, expensive item like a knife. At that point, it's all a waiting game for the supply and demand of the knifes.

It's easier said than done - luck is a huge factor


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> It's easier said than done - luck is a huge factor


I disagree, a sense of business is the largest factor ^^


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I disagree, a sense of business is the largest factor ^^


Time is a factor, instead of spending hours looking for the best trades/deals just spend that time working and buy yourself the knife of your dreams


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Time is a factor, instead of spending hours looking for the best trades/deals just spend that time working and buy yourself the knife of your dreams


Best time to look is while you are dead in comp ^^


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Best time to look is while you are dead in comp ^^


Wouldn't give me much time


----------



## PsYcHo29388

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Trashcat/inventory/

And I thought I stocked up on cases too much...


----------



## PolyMorphist

Traded my StatTrak™ M9 Bayonet | Boreal Forest (BS) for a StatTrak™ M9 Bayonet | Urban Masked (BS) - Higher market value and it looks better IMO


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Traded my StatTrak™ M9 Bayonet | Boreal Forest (BS) for a StatTrak™ M9 Bayonet | Urban Masked (BS) - Higher market value and it looks better IMO


Not much too look at when then entire camo is worn out


----------



## Shanenanigans

Just got my Rival. Feels very different from my Ikari Optical, but I wanted zero angle snapping. Also, I'm pretty sick of fixing my double click issues on the Ikari.


----------



## LDV617

@Polymorphist -- I definitely like the Urban Masked more, so grats. I need to get a knife soon ^^ all the cool kids got em

And Shane, hope you love your Rival as much as I do!

Poly I know you said you wanted one, idk what Amazon's policies / shipping rates are like, but the Amazon US store has a rival for $39 (maybe 49, icr now).

Personally I fell in love with the Rival after using it for like 20 minutes. I tried the CM Recon (? I think) and it was horrendous in comparison, at least as far as customization / dpi settings go.


----------



## LDV617

These interviews are sooo funny lol

http://www.hltv.org/forum/604973-video-n0thing-explains-why-he-is-good-cs-logic

Sorry I'm too lazy to embed each vid cheers


----------



## b0z0

Well I played the other day. Second time running into NeteX on a brand new account with 0 hours played. Find it funny how none of them would vote him off.


----------



## BreakDown

why does the laser not cut though the mouspad?!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Titan is getting destroyed by Mouz right now.

http://www.hitbox.tv/csarena

I bet on Mouz, but I'm still sad to see Titan losing so bad


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> why does the laser not cut though the mouspad?!


When he said that in the video I broke the silence in my office xD started LOLing from my cubicle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Titan is getting destroyed by Mouz right now.
> 
> http://www.hitbox.tv/csarena
> 
> I bet on Mouz, but I'm still sad to see Titan losing so bad


yesterday, my buddy asked me who I was gonna bet on, I didn't bet on that game, as I wasn't sure WHO to bet on. I did give him one piece of advice though - don't bet on Titan









EDIT: Just looked at the game though, and unless Mouz pull it out on Mirage, I think they will have a hard time on Inferno. I would assume Inferno is Titan's best map.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> @Polymorphist -- I definitely like the Urban Masked more, so grats. I need to get a knife soon ^^ all the cool kids got em
> 
> And Shane, hope you love your Rival as much as I do!
> 
> Poly I know you said you wanted one, idk what Amazon's policies / shipping rates are like, but the Amazon US store has a rival for $39 (maybe 49, icr now).
> 
> Personally I fell in love with the Rival after using it for like 20 minutes. I tried the CM Recon (? I think) and it was horrendous in comparison, at least as far as customization / dpi settings go.


Would love to order one from US Amazon but the shipping rates and the shipping VAT make it so that buying from here is actually cheaper


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Would love to order one from US Amazon but the shipping rates and the shipping VAT make it so that buying from here is actually cheaper


Oh yea, you told me that. I forgot about VAT which probably makes all the difference when it's said and done.


----------



## LDV617

Is there a benQ equivalent to this ?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B2HH7G0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_s10_d1_i5?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0FRD1H3T2CMAEK8GM9MB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846

basically want the same thing, at a similar price point, with the benQ black equalizer feature.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Is there a benQ equivalent to this ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B2HH7G0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_s10_d1_i5?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0FRD1H3T2CMAEK8GM9MB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> basically want the same thing, at a similar price point, with the benQ black equalizer feature.


Unfortunately, I think you'll have to go with the BenQ if you want the black equalizer feature.

The VG248QE is very good though and kinda hard to beat for that price.

I love it more than my korean monitor (for competitive gaming).


----------



## PolyMorphist

Someone is offering me $200 for the knife via. bank transfer. Thing is, he is currently trade banned and he has -rep on his Steam profile. He's saying he will get an admin middleman from an Admin on CS:GO Lounge, but I still don't trust him. Any ideas?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Someone is offering me $200 for the knife via. bank transfer. Thing is, he is currently trade banned and he has -rep on his Steam profile. He's saying he will get an admin middleman from an Admin on CS:GO Lounge, but I still don't trust him. Any ideas?


Looks fishy, if I were you, I would not bother dealing with that guy.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Someone is offering me $200 for the knife via. bank transfer. Thing is, he is currently trade banned and he has -rep on his Steam profile. He's saying he will get an admin middleman from an Admin on CS:GO Lounge, but I still don't trust him. Any ideas?


He'll probably do the old fashion middle man 'trick', you pick your friend and he gets either his friend or another account he has signed in on another PC to copy the looks of that account.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Someone is offering me $200 for the knife via. bank transfer. Thing is, he is currently trade banned and he has -rep on his Steam profile. He's saying he will get an admin middleman from an Admin on CS:GO Lounge, but I still don't trust him. Any ideas?


Don't bother with it. Read this: http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensiveTrade/wiki/commonscams


----------



## PolyMorphist

^^ Thanks everyone, he actually tried what PsYcHo29388 said - very nearly caught me out but the idiot made a typo in the name









Well, I just got scammed. Lost the knife and now I'm sad. The middleman looked legit, had 20 pages of Steam +reps and was friendly. He took the trade and both went offline instantly.

Man, do I have a lot to learn.

EDIT: Anyone know if there's anything I can do in this situation? I very much doubt it since I'm not the only one but who knows - there may be a chance.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> ^^ Thanks everyone, he actually tried what PsYcHo29388 said - very nearly caught me out but the idiot made a typo in the name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just got scammed. Lost the knife and now I'm sad. The middleman looked legit, had 20 pages of Steam +reps and was friendly. He took the trade and both went offline instantly.
> 
> Man, do I have a lot to learn.


Ooooh man that is rough









Rule 1 - Don't trust anyone.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> ^^ Thanks everyone, he actually tried what PsYcHo29388 said - very nearly caught me out but the idiot made a typo in the name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just got scammed. Lost the knife and now I'm sad. The middleman looked legit, had 20 pages of Steam +reps and was friendly. He took the trade and both went offline instantly.
> 
> Man, do I have a lot to learn.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know if there's anything I can do in this situation? I very much doubt it since I'm not the only one but who knows - there may be a chance.


Give us the steam profiles of both the middleman and the one who wanted the knife, and I'll gladly report them both with the two steam accounts I have.

One tip you should follow is that not everyone with +rep spammed on their profile is legit.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Give us the steam profiles of both the middleman and the one who wanted the knife, and I'll gladly report them both with the two steam accounts I have.


I can put a few extra steam accounts to use as well


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I can put a few extra steam accounts to use as well


+1 here. (Maybe 5-7 if I get a couple friends to pitch in)


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I can put a few extra steam accounts to use as well


http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198068985132/ - 'Buyer'
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198108972596 - 'Middleman'

Thanks for helping me with this, guys









Writing an article on the CS:GO subreddit which will be up in a few days. Guess what it's about


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Middleman is currently trade banned.

EDIT: Reported both of them.


----------



## LDV617

Let's just make sure we all keep one thing in mind.

The _skins_ aren't the _game_. I always get frustrated watching pro games because the nerds in chat are SO focused and concentrated on what skin a particular pro player uses, but don't care to focus on how they play. I don't know if it's due to the young generation's consumerism, or CoD players buying into CS

xD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I have also reported them both with my 2 steam accounts. On top of that, I've posted this status on steam.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Reporting them myself. This is just unacceptable.

Nice job Psycho.

Edit: It's been done. Let's get guys like this punished.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Reported both as well.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Thanks everyone for the reports, and thank you Psycho for compiling that message for me. It's unfortunate for me but for everyone else it's a warning - even the most reputable users can be fraudulent.
I'm just thankful I didn't invest more money/spend more time and lose more at a later stage








Thanks again


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the reports, and thank you Psycho for compiling that message for me. It's unfortunate for me but for everyone else it's a warning - even the most reputable users can be fraudulent.
> I'm just thankful I didn't invest more money/spend more time and lose more at a later stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Yep, everyone makes mistakes and everyone learns from them, in the future you need to check their rep on steamrep before even associating with them. I looked up the buyer on there and it shows there being one report for exactly what happened to you.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yep, everyone makes mistakes and everyone learns from them, in the future you need to check their rep on steamrep before even associating with them. I looked up the buyer on there and it shows there being one report for exactly what happened to you.


That may have been me.

EDIT: I'm guessing you can delete other peoples comments, huh? My comment is gone now.


----------



## crucifix85

just bet on the Jumas vs IBP match. Odds say put a few trash skins on the Jumas. The pressure is all on IBP(for whats its worth) as Shroud said last night straight up they are going to lose.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yep, everyone makes mistakes and everyone learns from them, in the future you need to check their rep on steamrep before even associating with them. I looked up the buyer on there and it shows there being one report for exactly what happened to you.
> 
> 
> 
> That may have been me.
> 
> EDIT: I'm guessing you can delete other peoples comments, huh? My comment is gone now.
Click to expand...

I'm talking about steamrep.com, not the comments on their profile. Those mean nearly nothing when the comments on his profile are made by all his alt accounts.

http://steamrep.com/search?q=http%3A%2F%2Fsteamcommunity.com%2Fid%2Fadamboss%2F


----------



## Dveight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have also reported them both with my 2 steam accounts. On top of that, I've posted this status on steam.


I said someting about this b4, ppl doing this an was blown off an told it was fake, so i guess i can say i told you so! You may look on youtube it may end up on there as a vid. I have seen a few of them.


----------



## dmasteR

iBUYPOWER vs. Manajuma

Just about to start. iBP only needs to win 1BO3, Manajuma needs to win 2 BO3's.


----------



## LDV617

I think dreams were shattered last night.

rip MJ


----------



## w35t

I like Fnatic in this BO3, Titan looking shaky.


----------



## LDV617

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CREATIVE-LABS-SOUND-BLASTER-X-FI-TITANIUM-7-1-CHANNEL-PCI-E-X1-SOUND-CARD-SB0880-/331086676097?pt=US_Sound_Cards_Internal_&hash=item4d164dc081

Look legit?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CREATIVE-LABS-SOUND-BLASTER-X-FI-TITANIUM-7-1-CHANNEL-PCI-E-X1-SOUND-CARD-SB0880-/331086676097?pt=US_Sound_Cards_Internal_&hash=item4d164dc081
> 
> Look legit?


Looks legit to me, why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I like Fnatic in this BO3, Titan looking shaky.


I'd pick Titan to win it, unless they play like complete idiots. From their last games fnatic just don't seem to be quite there yet - that's barring any huge showings from JW or schneider. If it was a Bo1 I could see fnatic taking it if they played properly, as Titan are also inconsistent.

I'm hoping that if I talk fnatic down they'll play like gods and win 2-0









@ LDV617

He's got a ton of feedback and sells a ton of stuff. There's also a bunch of people in the UK selling the same cards for the same sort of price, so it should be fine. I'm guessing they're all OEM?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I'd pick Titan to win it, unless they play like complete idiots. From their last games fnatic just don't seem to be quite there yet - that's barring any huge showings from JW or schneider. If it was a Bo1 I could see fnatic taking it if they played properly, as Titan are also inconsistent.
> 
> I'm hoping that if I talk fnatic down they'll play like gods and win 2-0


Lol, that mean you're betting on Fnatic?

@LDV617

Also, there's another one on there for $40 OBO shipped: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CREATIVE-LABS-SOUND-BLASTER-X-FI-TITANIUM-7-1-CHANNEL-PCI-E-X1-SOUND-CARD-SB0880-/221455968719?pt=US_Sound_Cards_Internal_&hash=item338fcde9cf

I'd offer $30 and see what happens.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Lol, that mean you're betting on Fnatic?


Not betting, I'd just like them to win.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> He's got a ton of feedback and sells a ton of stuff. There's also a bunch of people in the UK selling the same cards for the same sort of price, so it should be fine. I'm guessing they're all OEM?


Yea looks like they go for 40-55 frequently OEM, pretty good deal imo. I have some twitch donations stacked up so I'm going to make the offer for $30 and if it's declined / not accepted by payday (tomorrow) I'll settle for the OEM distributor for $44.

Also I generally like to buy from distributors / part sellers over people, especially on eBay.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Alright, I've spent like a few hours with my new Rival so I thought I'd post a mini review of it for those who are interested in changing their mouse sometime soon.

To begin with, loving the bling since I came from an Ikari Optical but I'm sorely missing the pinky rest on the Ikari. Next, I don't particularly like the studded rubber grips on the sides and would've preferred if the material was like the one on the top as well. Also, the mouse is pretty heavy; atleast 20g heavier than my Ikari Optical, so that's messing with my sensitivity a bit. I don't want to increase it as much as I would just want to get used to the mouse.

As for the tracking, I know this mouse has had issues with my mousepad before, but that was only while stationary on a spot where there were specks of black in the orange, and it happened just once in the span of the week that my buddy was here with his. Anyway, something feels a little off, and I know it's probably because of the lack of angle snapping (my Ikari had just a bit) but I'm just getting used to it. Using it at 800CPI now, because it's what it shipped with but I want to move to the native CPI and I can't seem to find any information on what it is. There's very little to no jitter at 1600CPI which is also excellent which means I can have a new Windows CPI. The reason I say this is because, on the Ikari Optical, the 400/800 SROM was different from the 400/1600 SROM and to keep an 800/1600 setting, it would switch between SROMs instantly. Also, one of the reasons I didn't want to switch to 1600CPI because I didn't want to risk a different kind or level of angle snapping and such.

Button clicks are firm and feel great so far. And I actually like the scroll wheel even though plenty of people don't.The back button is depressed quite a bit and requires a bit more effort to press as opposed to the other mice I've used. This is important because I use that button for in-game communication when I'm not on Teamspeak.

The mouse reminds me of my G400S that I had, which is a good thing. Overall I like it, but it still feels off. Obviously that's because I have to get used to it. Once I do, I should be able to do a lot more because I've always destroyed when my mouse hasn't had angle snapping.

So, there it is. A mini review. Oh, also, the mouse fits really well in my hand. Much better than a DA. I can actually maintain a palm grip instead of a palm+fingertip hybrid cuz the mouse is big enough for me.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Also, the mouse is pretty heavy; atleast 20g heavier than my Ikari Optical, so that's messing with my sensitivity a bit. I don't want to increase it as much as I would just want to get used to the mouse.


The Ikari is ~103 gram, Rival is ~108-110 gram. Must be the shape that makes it feel so much heavier. I personally find the Avior to feel heavier than the Ikari etc. (It's ~3-4 gram lighter than Ikari)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> The Ikari is ~103 gram, Rival is ~108-110 gram. Must be the shape that makes it feel so much heavier. I personally find the Avior to feel heavier than the Ikari etc. (It's ~3-4 gram lighter than Ikari)


The Rival is actually 128g.


----------



## Aventadoor

If you like DA & Rival, try Zowie EC1 eVo CL.
I own all the top mices on sale as of today, except the G502, and the Zowie beats them all.


----------



## dmasteR

Titan vs Fnatic

http://www.hitbox.tv/csarena


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> The Rival is actually 128g.


I know it is marked as that but I have seen more than one guy who weight it without the cable, the scale showed 108-110 gram.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> If you like DA & Rival, try Zowie EC1 eVo CL.
> I own all the top mices on sale as of today, except the G502, and the Zowie beats them all.


ughhhh that mouse is sexy.

Can anyone recommend a place to get a cheap QcK+ / a large mousepad that is comparable and cheap cheap cheap. I have a QcK but I find myself running out of space









Also I put an offer in on that Creative card but it was declined, I'll just order from distributor for $45 when I get my paycheck.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Trashcat/inventory/
> 
> And I thought I stocked up on cases too much...


That's like $500 worth of cases...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> ughhhh that mouse is sexy.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place to get a cheap QcK+ / a large mousepad that is comparable and cheap cheap cheap. I have a QcK but I find myself running out of space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I put an offer in on that Creative card but it was declined, I'll just order from distributor for $45 when I get my paycheck.


Are you set on buying a QcK?

I can advise much better pads if you can stretch your budget.
QcK are cheap for a reason, they are far from stellar.
Artisans or talents are much much better but they also cost more.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> If you like DA & Rival, try Zowie EC1 eVo CL.
> I own all the top mices on sale as of today, except the G502, and the Zowie beats them all.


What about the Mionix NAOS 7000?


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah no I dont own that







Seem too hard to lift duo to its shape.
I only own the Avior 7k


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Are you set on buying a QcK?
> 
> I can advise much better pads if you can stretch your budget.
> QcK are cheap for a reason, they are far from stellar.
> Artisans or talents are much much better but they also cost more.


I am investing in a lot of other hardware at the moment, i.e. Sound Card, Cans, 120hz+ Monitor, etc.

So spending more than 20-30 on a mousepad is quite a stretch. I would like a mousepad that is bigger than the QcK (QcK+ sized) I love my QcK and think it's fine quality for me, so if you can recommend a larger mousepad in that price range, that would be much appreciated. However I do not want to pay more money than I absolutely need to for a mousepad. My mouse pad tends to get crushed herb crumbs all over it anyway...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I am investing in a lot of other hardware at the moment, i.e. Sound Card, Cans, 120hz+ Monitor, etc.
> 
> So spending more than 20-30 on a mousepad is quite a stretch. I would like a mousepad that is bigger than the QcK (QcK+ sized) I love my QcK and think it's fine quality for me, so if you can recommend a larger mousepad in that price range, that would be much appreciated. However I do not want to pay more money than I absolutely need to for a mousepad. My mouse pad tends to get crushed herb crumbs all over it anyway...


Puretrak talent should be good for you then, it is 25$:

http://www.puretrak.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1823

Also:

Soundcard: Asus DGX, Creative Soundblaster Z or X FI titanium
Monitor: Asus VG248QE or BenQ XL2411Z / XL2420Z
Cans: HD558 / HD598 - Beyerdynamic DT770/DT990

See what fits your budget and you should be fine.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Puretrak talent should be good for you then, it is 25$:
> 
> http://www.puretrak.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1823
> 
> Also:
> 
> Soundcard: Asus DGX, Creative Soundblaster Z or X FI titanium
> Monitor: Asus VG248QE or BenQ XL2411Z / XL2420Z
> Cans: HD558 / HD598 - Beyerdynamic DT770/DT990
> 
> See what fits your budget and you should be fine.


Ty for that. Will probably order that Talent to try out. It's full sized?

Also I think I am going to order this tomorrow : http://www.ebay.com/itm/CREATIVE-LABS-SOUND-BLASTER-X-FI-TITANIUM-7-1-CHANNEL-PCI-E-X1-SOUND-CARD-SB0880-/331086676097?pt=US_Sound_Cards_Internal_&hash=item4d164dc081

I was looking at DGX but this is like 5$ more and looks like a more well regarded card.

I am ordering HD558's to go with it (Been set on them for a week or two now)

As far as monitors go, Im still a little undecided. Basically it's going to be one of the 3 you mentioned. I OC'd my monitor to 70hz and I notice a slight improvement, so I think I will do all other hardware upgrades first, then decide if I need to drop $200-300 on a monitor


----------



## el gappo

Have opened about 6 boxes and got nothing but rubbish like this



But then THIS!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Have opened about 6 boxes and got nothing but rubbish like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then THIS!


Very nice!

What condition is the AWP BOOM? FN or MW?

Winnings from today.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Ty for that. Will probably order that Talent to try out. It's full sized?
> 
> Also I think I am going to order this tomorrow : http://www.ebay.com/itm/CREATIVE-LABS-SOUND-BLASTER-X-FI-TITANIUM-7-1-CHANNEL-PCI-E-X1-SOUND-CARD-SB0880-/331086676097?pt=US_Sound_Cards_Internal_&hash=item4d164dc081
> 
> I was looking at DGX but this is like 5$ more and looks like a more well regarded card.
> 
> I am ordering HD558's to go with it (Been set on them for a week or two now)
> 
> As far as monitors go, Im still a little undecided. Basically it's going to be one of the 3 you mentioned. I OC'd my monitor to 70hz and I notice a slight improvement, so I think I will do all other hardware upgrades first, then decide if I need to drop $200-300 on a monitor


Well to be honest, the monitor will be the best upgrade you can make if you are currently playing at 70hz.
There's a world of difference between 60hz to 120hz. Especially for FPS games and most importantly csgo.

For instance I run Titanfall at 120hz/120fps and it feels amazing. Hahah

If I were you, I'd upgrade the monitor first and then work towards the cheaper stuff later down the road.
That's just my opinion though but I like to buy the most expensive stuff in priority when it comes to PC upgrades.

As for the puretrak talent, it is pretty large, the website should have the exact size stated somewhere.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> What condition is the AWP BOOM? FN or MW?
> 
> Winnings from today.


Minimal wear







Looks like you got one too!


----------



## LDV617

Thanks for the input.

I am definitely going to upgrade my sound first. I have a crap headset, and am developing terrible listening habbits. I think I will see a major personal performance boost just through that alone. Then the refresh rate will play a bigger role in "holding me back"


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Have opened about 6 boxes and got nothing but rubbish like this
> 
> -snip-
> 
> But then THIS!
> 
> -snip-


~£26 worth in one skin. That's the problem with cases, you always wonder if the next one you'll open will make it all worthwhile.

@ dmasteR

Thought you'd pick Titan, couldn't see fnatic pulling that off despite all the people talking them up. Must have a good Asiimov collection growing now?

@ LDV617

PureTrak Talent is 483mm x 356mm.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I am definitely going to upgrade my sound first. I have a crap headset, and am developing terrible listening habbits. I think I will see a major personal performance boost just through that alone. Then the refresh rate will play a bigger role in "holding me back"


HD558 are pretty nice, you'll enjoy them for gaming and music as well.
If you have crap headset, you'll hear the difference immediately.

As for monitors, you can also have a look at Korean monitors on eBay.
The Qnix ones are overclocking really well and are kind of cheap for what they offer.
They are good alrounders and definitely not the best for solely competitive FPS but that's an option to check as well.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=qnix+qx2710&_frs=1


----------



## el gappo

So apparently if you fund your steam wallet via paypal you can't use the market for 7 days









They had no problem taking the money to buy keys though, I just can't sell...


----------



## LDV617

Yea I looked at some Korean monitors a few months ago, I am not too fond of the 27" screen though. At least not for CS. Also they run 300+ which is just slightly more than what I want to spend.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Winnings from today.


Damnit, why didn't I ask you?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> So apparently if you fund your steam wallet via paypal you can't use the market for 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had no problem taking the money to buy keys though, I just can't sell...


This 7 days period is usually when you make transactions of the steam market from another computer, should not be related to paypal.

Try to check on your main computer you may not be locked of the steam market from this one.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> So apparently if you fund your steam wallet via paypal you can't use the market for 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had no problem taking the money to buy keys though, I just can't sell...
> 
> 
> 
> This 7 days period is usually when you make transactions of the steam market from another computer, should not be related to paypal.
> 
> Try to check on your main computer you may not be locked of the steam market from this one.
Click to expand...

Actually, the 7 day market restriction period is because of using a different payment method to add funds to your steam account. I think it's really stupid that they would limit market buying and selling but not buying actual games.

After using paypal to add funds for so long I decided to use my bank account directly just last friday, and I'm still restricted


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Actually, the 7 day market restriction period is because of using a different payment method to add funds to your steam account.(


Confirmed, this.

I just had to go through this myself when adding my stream's paypal account


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Confirmed, this.
> 
> I just had to go through this myself when adding my stream's paypal account


Yeah, I just used my debit card when buying/selling on the market, but even then there's a 7-day waiting period.



Just got the roster and design sorted out - took dmasteR's advice and created my own team; we're applying for a FaceIt tournament now (we won't make it far but it's a start :/)

Thanks Purp for the team name suggestions on his stream (Super Leet Death Squad was a cool name, but everyone decided against it







), and also dmasteR for suggesting the idea in the first place.

Anyone know of a good way place for us to practise? Should I look into getting my own server or would it be best sticking to Valve's MM?


----------



## LDV617

Grats d00d

Hey I'm just glad I can still use that name in the future


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Patch notes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ MATCHMAKING ]
- When a player has been banned for cheating (via VAC or Overwatch), all Skill Group adjustments from that player's recent wins will be reverted for their partied teammates as well as their opponents.

[ MISC ]
- The "thirdperson" and related commands are now executable by servers (for mods and plugins).
- Added a server convar (sv_allow_thirdperson) which allows servers to set players to third person mode.
- The env_fog_controller entity now has a field and input to scale the amount fog is adjusted when players zoom (with scoped weapons).
- Community tournament servers with built-in round backups enabled will automatically restore all player data upon reconnection and this in most cases will avoid having to load round backups.


----------



## MR-e

Just played a match make vs Seangares, Semphis and JDM on de_nuke. fun match


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Patch notes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [ MATCHMAKING ]
> *- When a player has been banned for cheating (via VAC or Overwatch), all Skill Group adjustments from that player's recent wins will be reverted for their partied teammates as well as their opponents.
> *
> [ MISC ]
> - The "thirdperson" and related commands are now executable by servers (for mods and plugins).
> - Added a server convar (sv_allow_thirdperson) which allows servers to set players to third person mode.
> - The env_fog_controller entity now has a field and input to scale the amount fog is adjusted when players zoom (with scoped weapons).
> - Community tournament servers with built-in round backups enabled will automatically restore all player data upon reconnection and this in most cases will avoid having to load round backups.


About.Damn.Time.

128 tick servers and movement patch please!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Patch notes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [ MATCHMAKING ]
> - When a player has been banned for cheating (via VAC or Overwatch), all Skill Group adjustments from that player's recent wins will be reverted for their partied teammates as well as their opponents.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> - The "thirdperson" and related commands are now executable by servers (for mods and plugins).
> - Added a server convar (sv_allow_thirdperson) which allows servers to set players to third person mode.
> - The env_fog_controller entity now has a field and input to scale the amount fog is adjusted when players zoom (with scoped weapons).
> - Community tournament servers with built-in round backups enabled will automatically restore all player data upon reconnection and this in most cases will avoid having to load round backups.


Stop beating me to patch notes.







Just kidding!

I hope this means no more people boosting!


----------



## Mwarren

I use a sensitivity of 0.37 at 400dpi 500hz. Anything higher than that and I shake badly.

A lot of people tell me that my crosshair looks too "solid" but I've found that aim is much easier at this sensitivity.

It takes me about 4 foot to do a 180.


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/06/9674/

Guess they are extending it. I honestly thought they weren't going to because they started to test out the new operation maps already.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I use a sensitivity of 0.37 at 400dpi 500hz. Anything higher than that and I shake badly.
> 
> A lot of people tell me that my crosshair looks too "solid" but I've found that aim is much easier at this sensitivity.
> 
> It takes me about 4 foot to do a 180.


Holy crap, that is ridiculous... I don't even believe you. You would have to move across almost my whole desk just to go around a corner....


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/06/9674/
> 
> Guess they are extending it. I honestly thought they weren't going to because they started to test out the new operation maps already.


Lame, I wasted all that time getting my gold coin before the 4th just for them to do this.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/06/9674/
> 
> Guess they are extending it. I honestly thought they weren't going to because they started to test out the new operation maps already.


Speaking of things you were wrong about...look at the price history on my FN Red Laminate you said was gonna keep going down in price.

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/AK-47%20|%20Red%20Laminate%20%28Factory%20New%29?filter=ak47


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of things you were wrong about...look at the price history on my FN Red Laminate you said was gonna keep going down in price.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/AK-47%20|%20Red%20Laminate%20%28Factory%20New%29?filter=ak47


Is it just me or does the condition of laminated ak's make no difference? I bought a battle scarred black lam because I could not tell a difference from factory new.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Is it just me or does the condition of laminated ak's make no difference? I bought a battle scarred black lam because I could not tell a difference from factory new.


Depends on the version, the Blue and Red you can tell a slight difference. Not so sure on the black one. Mainly just changes the intensity of the colour.

Edit: Not sure if everyone has seen, but FMPONE is working on a couple of new maps and a full remake of de_season.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Is it just me or does the condition of laminated ak's make no difference? I bought a battle scarred black lam because I could not tell a difference from factory new.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the version, the Blue and Red you can tell a slight difference. Not so sure on the black one. Mainly just changes the intensity of the colour.
> 
> Edit: Not sure if everyone has seen, but FMPONE is working on a couple of new maps and a full remake of de_season.
Click to expand...

Pretty spot on, as the condition gets better with the Red and Blue Laminates, the color starts looking brighter. Now, why I went with a Factory New Red laminate was simply because of how rare they seem to be and them being 5x the price of all the other Red Laminates. I got mine for $24.51 so now I can easily resell it for a profit if I wanted.

Also, that de_season remake looks promising.

EDIT*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## w35t

Anyone know anything about Inshock and Wyoborowa?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Depends on the version, the Blue and Red you can tell a slight difference. Not so sure on the black one. Mainly just changes the intensity of the colour.
> 
> Edit: Not sure if everyone has seen, but FMPONE is working on a couple of new maps and a full remake of de_season.


Personally I think his design on de_season looks like crap. Coming from CS:Source and I love the map otherwise, really fun to play. Still there are plenty of maps I miss, de_russka, de_tuscan, de_cpl_fire, old de_train







etc.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Patch notes:
> 
> [ MATCHMAKING ]
> - When a player has been banned for cheating (via VAC or Overwatch), all Skill Group adjustments from that player's recent wins will be reverted for their partied teammates as well as their opponents.


Awwww yisss.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of things you were wrong about...look at the price history on my FN Red Laminate you said was gonna keep going down in price.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/AK-47%20|%20Red%20Laminate%20%28Factory%20New%29?filter=ak47


http://www.steamanalyst.com/id/1870/AK-47-Red-Laminate-Factory-New

Nope, I was still right.







Price dropped couple bucks since early in the month.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of things you were wrong about...look at the price history on my FN Red Laminate you said was gonna keep going down in price.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/AK-47%20|%20Red%20Laminate%20%28Factory%20New%29?filter=ak47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.steamanalyst.com/id/1870/AK-47-Red-Laminate-Factory-New
> 
> Nope, I was still right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price dropped couple bucks since early in the month.
Click to expand...

Even so, when we last talked about this the cheapest one was $26. Now the cheapest is $31.

Also keep in mind that these are in very low stock, so just one sold at a really cheap price will make that graph go down.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Even so, when we last talked about this the cheapest one was $26. Now the cheapest is $31.
> 
> Also keep in mind that these are in very low stock, so just one sold at a really cheap price will make that graph go down.


Even though the cheapest on the market is $31, doesn't mean any will sell at that price though. It's why everyone always goes with the average prices when selling, which SteamAnaylst does a fairly good job of.

Any outliers that are sold ridiculously cheap are removed. So knifes that end up selling at 1 dollar don't get counted.

Regardless, value you won't change much simply due to it being a older skin.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Even so, when we last talked about this the cheapest one was $26. Now the cheapest is $31.
> 
> Also keep in mind that these are in very low stock, so just one sold at a really cheap price will make that graph go down.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the cheapest on the market is $31, doesn't mean any will sell at that price though. It's why everyone always goes with the average prices when selling, which SteamAnaylst does a fairly good job of.
> 
> Any outliers that are sold ridiculously cheap are removed. So knifes that end up selling at 1 dollar don't get counted.
Click to expand...

If people want an item bad enough, they will purchase it regardless of what others have sold for in the past. On top of that, people will look at the cheapest price on the market from their inventory and end up selling theirs for a few cents less than the previous listing, and by really cheap, I meant $5-$10, for example, yesterday one was sold for $23.51 when the cheapest listings at the time were $28.

Honestly though, I don't care too much if the price doesn't go up anymore, since at it's current position I could resell my AK at any given time and I wouldn't have lost any money on it due to valve's 10% outtake.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If people want an item bad enough, they will purchase it regardless of what others have sold for in the past. On top of that, people will look at the cheapest price on the market from their inventory and end up selling theirs for a few cents less than the previous listing, and by really cheap, I meant $5-$10, for example, yesterday one was sold for $23.51 when the cheapest listings at the time were $28.
> 
> Honestly though, I don't care too much if the price doesn't go up anymore, since at it's current position I could resell my AK at any given time and I wouldn't have lost any money on it due to valve's 10% outtake.


Ya, completely forgot people do that on the SteamMarket. I'm too use to selling/buying/trading on CSGOLOUNGE lol. I end up getting things way cheaper than market price lol.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Personally I think his design on de_season looks like crap. Coming from CS:Source and I love the map otherwise, really fun to play. Still there are plenty of maps I miss, de_russka, de_tuscan, de_cpl_fire, old de_train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc.


It's really my sort of style, but obviously it's not everyone's taste. As for those other maps you mentioned, de_tuscan is coming soon (in 2026), but there are a few versions on the workshop already that are good. There's a version of de_cpl_fire but I'm not sure how good it is and there's a port of de_russka too. The old version of train is there I think, as is the version from Volcano. It's worth having a look through there, not always that many servers running those maps but you can sometimes find a few that are setup right with a decent amount of players.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> It's really my sort of style, but obviously it's not everyone's taste. As for those other maps you mentioned, de_tuscan is coming soon (in 2026), but there are a few versions on the workshop already that are good. There's a version of de_cpl_fire but I'm not sure how good it is and there's a port of de_russka too. The old version of train is there I think, as is the version from Volcano. It's worth having a look through there, not always that many servers running those maps but you can sometimes find a few that are setup right with a decent amount of players.


Tuscan is in private testing









I played Volcano's train on ESEA during pugs and also League, I thought it was terrible. In fact majority on ESEA thought it was terrible so they removed it from the map list.


----------



## nusho

What did they do to stop boosting in MM ranks?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nusho*
> 
> What did they do to stop boosting in MM ranks?


If a hacker is caught, everyone who queued with the hacker in recent games will loss their rank adjustments.
So boosters who queue with hackers will lose their recent rank-ups assuming the hacker was caught.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nusho*
> 
> What did they do to stop boosting in MM ranks?


[ MATCHMAKING ]
- When a player has been banned for cheating (via VAC or Overwatch), all Skill Group adjustments from that player's recent wins will be reverted for their partied teammates as well as their opponents.

It won't stop it, but there's pretty much no point in doing it.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> [ MATCHMAKING ]
> - When a player has been banned for cheating (via VAC or Overwatch), all Skill Group adjustments from that player's recent wins will be reverted for their partied teammates as well as their opponents.
> 
> It won't stop it, but there's pretty much no point in doing it.


I love that part of the update lol. I cant count how many times I have played against people getting boosted.


----------



## LDV617

So is de_tuscan planned to be included into Valve MM?

Wasn't there another map they were planning to add? de_castle or something like that? I remember it was based on a Spanish city..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So is de_tuscan planned to be included into Valve MM?
> 
> Wasn't there another map they were planning to add? de_castle or something like that? I remember it was based on a Spanish city..


Chances are they decided to just add both to the next operation, and possible add them into matchmaking for everyone.after that operation is over.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So is de_tuscan planned to be included into Valve MM?
> 
> Wasn't there another map they were planning to add? de_castle or something like that? I remember it was based on a Spanish city..


I doubt it will be in the next operation as it's too late. I assume you mean de_crown? That's a Spanish setting and was a map that everyone was talking about for a while. Not a huge fan of the way it plays though as it's hard to retake sites. Here's my map collection, haven't got around to playing all of them yet, but hopefully a number will be in the next operation whenever that is.


----------



## LDV617

Yea I meant de_crown. Looked really cool, yet to play though.

Personally my all time favorite CS map was exclusive to the Xbox port (circa 2005) it was called cs_miami and it was the most awesome bank map ever. What maps from Op Bravo are going to be added to vanilla? Did they already announce that, or they waiting til they end the season? And what's with all these season extensions, have they extended EVERY season? lol

on a side note @Fusion Racing; the quote in your sig just blew my mind xD


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Yea I meant de_crown. Looked really cool, yet to play though.
> 
> Personally my all time favorite CS map was exclusive to the Xbox port (circa 2005) it was called cs_miami and it was the most awesome bank map ever. What maps from Op Bravo are going to be added to vanilla? Did they already announce that, or they waiting til they end the season? And what's with all these season extensions, have they extended EVERY season? lol
> 
> on a side note @Fusion Racing; the quote in your sig just blew my mind xD


From what I can find, that map was remade for CZ and ended up in the deleted scenes expansion. I did find a CSS version and this version for GO.

And yes, that sig quote is there for a reason


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> From what I can find, that map was remade for CZ and ended up in the deleted scenes expansion. I did find a CSS version and this version for GO.
> 
> And yes, that sig quote is there for a reason


Whoaaa you found it xD

I am going to play this with bots as soon as I get home. Please add to next season @volvo


----------



## Caldeio

I hope this goes for sale on steam soon


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I hope this goes for sale on steam soon


Steam Summer Sale starts soon and CS:GO will probably be $5 then.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Steam Summer Sale starts soon and CS:GO will probably be $5 then.


Maybe i'm the only one, but man I would prefer the game to not go on sale. Simply due to cheaters in MM.









Probably sound selfish... lol


----------



## el gappo

Just put case keys on sale!


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Maybe i'm the only one, but man I would prefer the game to not go on sale. Simply due to cheaters in MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably sound selfish... lol


No, that's justifiable considering the huge cheater spike after the last CS:GO sale. Still, for the legit players out there it's nice to make a cheap smurf.


----------



## Pwnography

Soz4owned existenz



#Pickmeuptitan


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Just put case keys on sale!


I don't think that's a good idea, it would really hurt the trading market.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Just put case keys on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a good idea, it would really hurt the trading market.
Click to expand...

I agree, the value of keys would be down for the rest of the year.

EDIT* Wish I could have bought more, but I'm flat out broke.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Psycho29388/inventory/#730


----------



## PolyMorphist

I've been eyeing up a knife for a long time - high flip profit and someone just put it up for 30% less than what it's worth. Hmmm...


----------



## crucifix85

i was just trying to trade my Karambit Scorched and Flip Knife Night for a M9 Bayonet Crimson Web on csgolounge. The dude said my offer was low and i was like how? His reply was his current offer was 200keys and the B/O was a FN M9 Bayonet Slaughter. I just LOL and removed my offer. Im quickly finding out people on csgolounge are mentally insane.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> i was just trying to trade my Karambit Scorched and Flip Knife Night for a M9 Bayonet Crimson Web on csgolounge. The dude said my offer was low and i was like how? His reply was his current offer was 200keys and the B/O was a FN M9 Bayonet Slaughter. I just LOL and removed my offer. Im quickly finding out people on csgolounge are mentally insane.


What wear is the M9 Bayonet Crimson Web? 200 Keys actually sounds right depending on wear.

My buddy recently sold his M9 Bayonet Slaughter MW for $850 cash.

EDIT: Stattrak M9 Bayonet Slaughter MW


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What wear is the M9 Bayonet Crimson Web? 200 Keys actually sounds right depending on wear.
> 
> My buddy recently sold his M9 Bayonet Slaughter MW for $850 cash.
> 
> EDIT: Stattrak M9 Bayonet Slaughter MW


It was FT, which means it was overpriced by 100 keys according to the market prices.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> It was FT, which means it was overpriced by 100 keys according to the market prices.


For CW market prices don't really mean much. The amount of webs tends to change the price by sets of 25-50 keys per web depending on how dark and large it is.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What wear is the M9 Bayonet Crimson Web? 200 Keys actually sounds right depending on wear.
> 
> My buddy recently sold his M9 Bayonet Slaughter MW for $850 cash.
> 
> EDIT: Stattrak M9 Bayonet Slaughter MW


I used to be able to take pride in the Counter Strike Community as purists who didn't need all the flashy cosmetics and gimmicks in other games.

How far we have fallen.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well, we have the Aug and Kreig, which are, well, CSoD.


----------



## Aventadoor

Dude... Ive been using the Aug and Kreig latly...








They are really really good, so I think ill start using them instead of AK & M4


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, we have the Aug and Kreig, which are, well, CSoD.


Yep, and we also have skins and cases thanks to the same people. Not to mention the addition of new weapons for no good reason at all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I used to be able to take pride in the Counter Strike Community as purists who didn't need all the flashy cosmetics and gimmicks in other games.
> 
> How far we have fallen.


CS:GO has attracted a lot of newer players. I see a lot of new players that come from CoD, LoL, DOTA2, and even TF2. All games which have something in common, skins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Dude... Ive been using the Aug and Kreig latly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really really good, so I think ill start using them instead of AK & M4


They're not bad guns, but when it really comes down to it. The extra $200 dollars can be put towards a flashbang. In the long run, you end up saving over $1000 dollars in a full match. If you watch the top players play, you'll notice sometimes they "force buy" causing them to have a single nade or even no nades at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yep, and we also have skins and cases thanks to the same people. Not to mention the addition of new weapons for no good reason at all.


Skins, crates, keys were more of a professional feedback/community idea actually. People wanted a way for CS:GO to self generate money to fund tournaments, CS was lacking high prize pools and was quickly dying from the E-Sports scene. As much as some people still dislike skins, skins have also increased the population of CS:GO dramatically.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Been playing CS:GO for ≈300 hours and have only just realized that 'Shift walking' is a thing....


----------



## BreakDown

PolyMorphist that cant be true, you must have seen someone walking at some point by now!

I have a question for everyone, How do you people approach pistol rounds, as terrorists, as a team?

I like to have two people buy full nades (flash, smoke, he) and the other 3 buy kevlar and decoys, we just pick a site and rush in with the appropiate smokes/flashes, double stack the nades at the first occasion we get. This has a great flaw, if the initial push into the site does not work we are left in a very bad spot with no map control and getting flanked. We almost never play it slow, and lately i have been thinking if that would be beneficial. What do you guys think? Any experience on slow pistol rounds? How do you approach T side pistols?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> PolyMorphist that cant be true, you must have seen someone walking at some point by now!
> 
> I have a question for everyone, How do you people approach pistol rounds, as terrorists, as a team?
> 
> I like to have two people buy full nades (flash, smoke, he) and the other 3 buy kevlar and decoys, we just pick a site and rush in with the appropiate smokes/flashes, double stack the nades at the first occasion we get. This has a great flaw, if the initial push into the site does not work we are left in a very bad spot with no map control and getting flanked. We almost never play it slow, and lately i have been thinking if that would be beneficial. What do you guys think? Any experience on slow pistol rounds? How do you approach T side pistols?


The good old rush 3 people into 1 site (there job is to die/trade) then walk other 2 (one with bomb) into the other site. Can easily clutch this 5v2 even if somehow all your mates died, especially if its not MM as there is barely enough time to react. While this works vs mix teams an actual team wont realistically rotate all off 1 site pre-bomb spotted(usually leave 1-2 behind depending on the map) but if you work together you can still get the bomb down. The power of this strat is that its so obnoxious and oldskwl that it often works in top rank MM.

As far as taking it slow its hard to provide any decent suggestions other than "get picks" without being more map specific. Use smokes to isolate and zerg glock rush down CTs.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> The good old rush 3 people into 1 site (there job is to die/trade) then walk other 2 (one with bomb) into the other site. Can easily clutch this 5v2 even if somehow all your mates died, especially if its not MM as there is barely enough time to react. While this works vs mix teams an actual team wont realistically rotate all off 1 site pre-bomb spotted(usually leave 1-2 behind depending on the map) but if you work together you can still get the bomb down. The power of this strat is that its so obnoxious and oldskwl that it often works in top rank MM.
> 
> As far as taking it slow its hard to provide any decent suggestions other than "get picks" without being more map specific. Use smokes to isolate and zerg glock rush down CTs.


Pretty spot on. That strat will work on MM/ lower tiered teams, but on any Semi-Pro/Professional team something like that won't work. Top teams aren't going to rotate simply because there's a lot of people pushing a site, they'll wait for the bomb call before people start doing heavy rotates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Been playing CS:GO for ≈300 hours and have only just realized that 'Shift walking' is a thing....


How do you move around quietly without walking? I hope you're not crouching walking


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Pretty spot on. That strat will work on MM/ lower tiered teams, but on any Semi-Pro/Professional team something like that won't work. Top teams aren't going to rotate simply because there's a lot of people pushing a site, they'll wait for the bomb call before people start doing heavy rotates.
> How do you move around quietly without walking? I hope you're not crouching walking


I used to play with a few people who, no matter how many times I told them, would never try to be quiet. Crouch walking was for getting the most accuracy possible while holding W so they could occasionally kill someone.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I used to play with a few people who, no matter how many times I told them, would never try to be quiet. Crouch walking was for getting the most accuracy possible while holding W so they could occasionally kill someone.


Crouch walking is a really bad habit that I see with newer/lower tiered players. When you try to explain it to them, they always try and justify that crouch walking is worth it. There's so many benefits for not crouch walking, that I don't know why anyone does it in fact.

The accuracy difference between the two is practically nothing for majority of the weapons. I think the larger issue at hand is the fact that people try to move and shoot, thus crouch walking "helps" them. When in reality it hurts them in the long run.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I used to play with a few people who, no matter how many times I told them, would never try to be quiet. Crouch walking was for getting the most accuracy possible while holding W so they could occasionally kill someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Crouch walking is a really bad habit that I see with newer/lower tiered players. When you try to explain it to them, they always try and justify that crouch walking is worth it. There's so many benefits for not crouch walking, that I don't know why anyone does it in fact.
> 
> The accuracy difference between the two is practically nothing for majority of the weapons. I think the larger issue at hand is the fact that people try to move and shoot, thus crouch walking "helps" them. When in reality it hurts them in the long run.
Click to expand...

When using low recoil weapons like a P90 or M4A1-S, the crouch walkers can easily get away with it. I'm a very inconsistent player so a lot of the time I'll get outplayed by this 'tactic', or just about any time someone crouches.


----------



## Mwarren

The only time crouch walking is useful in my opinion is when peeking corners that are commonly prefired or where only your head will show and you will have a significant advantage such as going up apartments from t side on inferno.

As for pistols on T Round, I think that it comes down to getting good HE nades in and working pics from there.

A lot of players will buy guns or armor but I have found armor particularly useless on pistol rounds and would rather buy nades as they can deal way more damage.

Also, even if you bought armor and won pistol rounds if you took any amount of damage you have to spend the full $1,000 to get head armor next round which is a waste in my opinion.

So good nades and picks are the way to go for sure.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Crouch walking is a really bad habit that I see with newer/lower tiered players. When you try to explain it to them, they always try and justify that crouch walking is worth it. There's so many benefits for not crouch walking, that I don't know why anyone does it in fact.
> 
> The accuracy difference between the two is practically nothing for majority of the weapons. I think the larger issue at hand is the fact that people try to move and shoot, thus crouch walking "helps" them. When in reality it hurts them in the long run.


Yep, that's what I was talking about, they refuse to learn to stop moving, so instead they crouch every time they shoot because it helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> The only time crouch walking is useful in my opinion is when peeking corners that are commonly prefired or where only your head will show and you will have a significant advantage such as going up apartments from t side on inferno.


If you're going up stairs, you would want to not be crouching in going up, so you can quickly crouch to take cover. Crouch walking up them wouldn't help anyways. Unless you mean crouching until you can stand up to just barely see over, but even then, the difference is negligible.
Slowing peaking a corner, especially if it's commonly pre-fired is bad. If you go slow they can see your shoulder before you can see them at all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> The only time crouch walking is useful in my opinion is when peeking corners that are commonly prefired or where only your head will show and you will have a significant advantage such as going up apartments from t side on inferno.
> 
> As for pistols on T Round, I think that it comes down to getting good HE nades in and working pics from there.
> 
> A lot of players will buy guns or armor but I have found armor particularly useless on pistol rounds and would rather buy nades as they can deal way more damage.
> 
> Also, even if you bought armor and won pistol rounds if you took any amount of damage you have to spend the full $1,000 to get head armor next round which is a waste in my opinion.
> 
> So good nades and picks are the way to go for sure.


Crouch walking completely removes all the peekers advantage you had. Since good players don't hold angles, you'll end up getting destroyed 9/10 times when they quick peek the corner.


----------



## Swag

Crab walk OP. :3 It almost worked for NiP in Inferno.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Crab walk OP. :3 It almost worked for NiP in Inferno.






For those who never saw it.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: YT video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who never saw it.


I thought stuff like this only happened in MM. Thanks for sharing it was really entertaining to watch.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Crouch walking completely removes all the peekers advantage you had. Since good players don't hold angles, you'll end up getting destroyed 9/10 times when they quick peek the corner.


To each their own, I find crouch walking to be useful when playing against really good players in some situations as they don;t expect it and you still retain your peeker's advantage.

Most players aim at headshot level so when they come around a corner or you're coming around a corner crouched their aim is off.

Anyways, does anyone else feel like they need to fix the movement speed in this game?

It makes hitting moving targets much more difficult as the movement speed is way too fast and the animations seem like they can't keep up most of the time especially if someone is strafe crouch shooting really fast.


----------



## zucciniknife

Anyone have advice on working on ak one taps?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Anyone have advice on working on ak one taps?


Go to respawn MP or offline bots. Get a feel for what sensitivity is best for you. And when playing those matches have no regard for your K/D. First just try keeping the center of your crosshair on the opponents head. Or try not shooting until you have it on his head perfectly. This will help your muscle memory to track much better once you get used to it. Went 48-11 on the last match when i was practicing before i came to work, it definitely helps. Though i'm not achieving the same consistency i was years ago, i had thousands of hours years ago as well.


----------



## Peryt0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Anyone have advice on working on ak one taps?


Find your perfect sensitivity, try to react calmly in rough situation (DM is the only thing that will help with this problem) and one tap only when the situation allows and that is long range and long range only . Just remember, close range = spray, mid range = bursts and long range obviously 1 tapping.

There is very few pro players whose playstyle strictly comes to 1 tapping and the most obvious example would be Scream but it is obvious he is not rarely forcing it and losing confrontations while he could easily spray them down.

Also try some HS only dm servers and remember not to force it too much when it comes to match time


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peryt0n*
> 
> Find your perfect sensitivity, try to react calmly in rough situation (DM is the only thing that will help with this problem) and one tap only when the situation allows and that is long range and long range only . Just remember, close range = spray, mid range = bursts and long range obviously 1 tapping.
> 
> There is very few pro players whose playstyle strictly comes to 1 tapping and the most obvious example would be Scream but it is obvious he is not rarely forcing it and losing confrontations while he could easily spray them down.
> 
> Also try some HS only dm servers and remember not to force it too much when it comes to match time


This as well, that is probably the most difficult part is remaining calm in an actual match. DM is great but i find myself more relaxed in it and doing much better than i do in actual matches. I don't do bad per-say but it's nothing to the extent of how i do in respawns.


----------



## Peryt0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> This as well, that is probably the most difficult part is remaining calm in an actual match. DM is great but i find myself more relaxed in it and doing much better than i do in actual matches. I don't do bad per-say but it's nothing to the extent of how i do in respawns.


Yea but when it comes to "pubstyle games" you just have to adapt to the meta of current match. Often the tutorials about positioning and stuff only works in an actual match not a pub which is a wholeeeeeeeee another world.
Just work on your positioning and don't stress too much if you're doing bad and cause you're gonna do bad from time to time no matter what.

And when it comes to 1 taps:
Quote:


> It's not just a one tap. It was that prefire one tap at long where I just shot randomly at the cross and got a headshot. The world turned totally white as I ascended to the heavens and declared my dominance over the world and its worthless inhabitants.


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm not used to the whole "competitive and casual presets" Those weren't in source. So when i played casual i was like "wth is this?" Haven't even played a competitive game mode yet. It always has the warning about committing like 60minutes or so and usually i don't have that kind of time. I'm just playing for a quick break from studying.


----------



## Swag

1 tap AKs suck. Just get a Negev and smoke a popular spot. Spray through it, let the heads roll.

Honestly, I do 2-shot bursts mostly, 1 taps only if I'm just trying to make noise or just play the enemy a bit.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Anyone have advice on working on ak one taps?


Play some DM and only tap for headshots, you might get destroyed for a bit but it'll help you practice. Or you can play against bots and do the same, not always that useful though as they don't play like a real player. You could always get one of the aim maps and a config that respawns bots that don't shoot on the other side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Crouch walking completely removes all the peekers advantage you had. Since good players don't hold angles, you'll end up getting destroyed 9/10 times when they quick peek the corner.


Not sure I've seen the point in crouch walking. Crouching on the other hand can be useful occasionally to throw the other person off. I'm not convinced it's of that much use in competitive though, more so in other game modes.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Play some DM and only tap for headshots, you might get destroyed for a bit but it'll help you practice. Or you can play against bots and do the same, not always that useful though as they don't play like a real player. You could always get one of the aim maps and a config that respawns bots that don't shoot on the other side..


This is what I use to practise, mostly because my dinky little laptop can't handle 15+ players on a server when playing DM. If anyone needs a config, message me and I can provide you with Hiko's config - bots respawn, don't attack you and you have unlimited time.


----------



## el gappo

Do you guys think we could have an in-house event like the Dota guys are having for CS? http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event

Would we have someone that could cast some team games perhaps?


----------



## Peryt0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Do you guys think we could have an in-house event like the Dota guys are having for CS? http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event
> 
> Would we have someone that could cast some team games perhaps?


I don't know if it could be organized but I'm totally up for participating in it


----------



## PsYcHo29388

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=266976293

The best guide on steam as of now.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Do you guys think we could have an in-house event like the Dota guys are having for CS? http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event
> 
> Would we have someone that could cast some team games perhaps?


I messaged dmasteR about this when I saw the dota thing. Would love to participate. I do stream, and could commentate games if needed. PM me if you want ^^


----------



## PolyMorphist

Double post


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just had the most intense game of my life


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just had the most intense game of my life
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You've ranked up a ton since I last saw! Congrats bud!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Do you guys think we could have an in-house event like the Dota guys are having for CS? http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event
> 
> Would we have someone that could cast some team games perhaps?


Could absolutely happen, I swear I had you on Steam. Added you again.


----------



## zucciniknife

Ok, I'll play a lot more deathmatch. Right now I'm at a sensitivity of 1.33 and dpi of 800. Not sure if I'm where I should be at for sensitivity.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Ok, I'll play a lot more deathmatch. Right now I'm at a sensitivity of 1.33 and dpi of 800. Not sure if I'm where I should be at for sensitivity.


Sensitivity sounds fine as long as it's comfortable.

Don't play on Valve's DM though. Here's some IP's for good DM's in the US.

FragShack FFA DM: 72.5.195.76:27015

FragShack FFA DM #2: 74.91.125.129:27015

FragShack AIM DM: 74.91.119.48:27015

NetCode Pistol ONLY DM: 23.19.134.18:27016

NetCode HS Only DM: 23.19.172.136:27015

NetCode Dust2 DM: 173.234.139.110:27015

NetCode AIM MAP DM: 23.19.172.139:27015

All of these servers are pretty much constantly full, but they're worth it cause all the top players are in these servers.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You've ranked up a ton since I last saw! Congrats bud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could absolutely happen, I swear I had you on Steam. Added you again.


Can't seem to add you el_gappo. If you could please add me instead.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Ok, I'll play a lot more deathmatch. Right now I'm at a sensitivity of 1.33 and dpi of 800. Not sure if I'm where I should be at for sensitivity.


Whatever feels good for you, there's not a specific sensitivity that'll just work and make you play better. I'm currently on 0.8, 1800dpi which is quit a bit higher than you use, I prefer it whereas a lot of people run quite a lot lower. If your current sensitivity feels good then stick with it, if you're really struggling it might be worth trying something new out for a while.


----------



## LDV617

Here you go ^^

Good way to find a "perfect" sens


----------



## Baad

It's a little off this topic, but may help...

http://csgocrosshair.dathost.net/#alpha=200/color=5/color_b=50/color_r=50/color_g=250/dot=0/gap=0/size=5/style=2/usealpha=1/thickness=0.5/outline=0/outline_draw=0

Custom crosshair


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Do you guys think we could have an in-house event like the Dota guys are having for CS? http://www.overclock.net/t/1492040/overclock-net-presents-dota-2-live-stream-event
> 
> Would we have someone that could cast some team games perhaps?


Im happy to he cast/organise/advise in any way possible.

I think we would need to get a US East server, otherwise EU players wouldnt realistically be able to play.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Im happy to he cast/organise/advise in any way possible.
> 
> I think we would need to get a US East server, otherwise EU players wouldnt realistically be able to play.


^^ this.

It's not even about a competitive advantage, it's just that playing with high ping isn't fair to both the player and the opposing team.

Also, I would like to offer my services if this were to take place - I can also donate some skins as prizes if that's something we'd want to do.


----------



## MR-e

I'm in for some OCN inhouse!

Weekend ESEA pug on de_dust2!


----------



## LDV617

Do you need ESEA prem for pugs?

What about altpug?

Or anyone have a server we can borrow? xD

Also I'm looking for 2-4 east coast players to play MM with. I'm tired of solo queueing and getting super inconsistent and imbalanced teams xD if anyone is interested, add me on steam (link in sig) Ideally looking for higher level players so I can learn some things, i.e. MGE - LEM. Currently I'm MG2 but play mostly with DMGs and LEs


----------



## MR-e

esea you do need premium, altpug is free though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Do you need ESEA prem for pugs?
> 
> What about altpug?
> 
> Or anyone have a server we can borrow? xD
> 
> Also I'm looking for 2-4 east coast players to play MM with. I'm tired of solo queueing and getting super inconsistent and imbalanced teams xD if anyone is interested, add me on steam (link in sig) Ideally looking for higher level players so I can learn some things, i.e. MGE - LEM. Currently I'm MG2 but play mostly with DMGs and LEs


ESEA is 6.95 a month, where as AltPug is free. There's also FaceIT, which is also free.

Now, coming from someone who has used all three services. I personally much prefer ESEA over Altpug/FaceIT/Leetway. Players in Altpug just aren't looking to improve IMO, they're the same type of individuals I typically meet in MM.

Now, in ESEA you'll have more egotistical players, but if you can get past that and just play your own game to improve YOUR individual talent. It's a fantastic service for this. You also get access to the scrim servers so if you get 4 more friends that have ESEA Premium you can scrim. You can sign up for League, or play in the off-season events.


----------



## LDV617

Yea I'm aware of ESEA Prem, I have been debating an account for a while.

I felt very similar when playing altpug, I found it to be very similar to MM, except I wasn't being punished for playing. (i.e. less whiners, less people AFKing during matches, downranking to b$ etc)

If you think ESEA is a good investment I may have to put that money down to get into pugs. I have some friends who are ~LEM who pretty much only play ESEA due to hackers (those GoRGN guys I was asking you about dmasteR).

and on a side note ;

got in touch with the guy at Molotov Shirts and he is interested in advertising on my Stream ^^

Ty whoever showed me that website, I know it was someone on OCN

<3

Smoke mid everyday


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Yea I'm aware of ESEA Prem, I have been debating an account for a while.
> 
> I felt very similar when playing altpug, I found it to be very similar to MM, except I wasn't being punished for playing. (i.e. less whiners, less people AFKing during matches, downranking to b$ etc)
> 
> If you think ESEA is a good investment I may have to put that money down to get into pugs. I have some friends who are ~LEM who pretty much only play ESEA due to hackers (those GoRGN guys I was asking you about dmasteR).
> 
> and on a side note ;
> 
> got in touch with the guy at Molotov Shirts and he is interested in advertising on my Stream ^^
> 
> Ty whoever showed me that website, I know it was someone on OCN
> 
> <3
> 
> Smoke mid everyday


Let me know if you're interested in ESEA Premium. I can hook you up with a FREE 1 week pass so you can try it out!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Let me know if you're interested in ESEA Premium. I can hook you up with a FREE 1 week pass so you can try it out!


Totally taking you up on that, but will make sure it's during a week I'll have time off so I can actually enjoy it ^^


----------



## LDV617

dmasteR can you either post screens of your Creative Control Panel or PM some must know tips to me?

X-Fi Tit just came in ^^

Can't wait to hear my 558's with my Titanium behind it.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just watched a little E3 and some trailers of new games releasing. I love how CS:GO is constantly increasing in terms of the player-base, yet other IPs must rely on releasing new iterations to keep the fan base entertained and maintain certain revenue quotas. It just shows how unique and pure CS:GO is - relying on core game mechanics as oppose to graphical features and game modes. All of that stuff will deteriorate over time; people will get bored of new game modes and stick to the popular ones, and the new graphical technologies will be replaced by '2.0s' later down the line.

BF3 has already had almost 70% of players migrate to the newer versions of the game yet CS:GO, a game released in the same year, is still breaking peak player records. Valve, even though you can't count to 3, you sure know how to make and market a game.


----------



## elttaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just watched a little E3 and some trailers of new games releasing. I love how CS:GO is constantly increasing in terms of the player-base, yet other IPs must rely on release new iterations to keep the fan base entertained and maintain certain revenue quotas. It just shows how unique and pure CS:GO is - relying on core game mechanics as oppose to graphical features and game modes. All of that stuff will deteriorate over time; people will get bored of new game modes and stick to the popular ones, and the new graphical technologies will be replaced by '2.0s' later down the line.
> 
> BF3 has already had almost 70% of players migrate to the newer versions of the game yet CS:GO, a game released in the same year, is still breaking peak player records. Valve, even though you can't count to 3, you sure know how to make and market a game.


I think the low-end graphics of this game gives it it's own charm and keeps it simple like TF2.
Also the marketplace, which makes csgo unique compared to other games too. There's no way the ps4 or xbone will ever have something like that. Even on PC, companies like EA would never implement something like that.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elttaboi*
> 
> I think the low-end graphics of this game gives it it's own charm and keeps it simple like TF2.
> Also the marketplace, which makes csgo unique compared to other games too. There's no way the ps4 or xbone will ever have something like that. Even on PC, companies like EA would never implement something like that.


Agree with this based on my time playing it. Its an ugly game with one hell of a heart. Sadly, the reverse is true with most other games of the modern era. Visually stunning, but lacking soul.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just watched a little E3 and some trailers of new games releasing. I love how CS:GO is constantly increasing in terms of the player-base, yet other IPs must rely on release new iterations to keep the fan base entertained and maintain certain revenue quotas. It just shows how unique and pure CS:GO is - relying on core game mechanics as oppose to graphical features and game modes. All of that stuff will deteriorate over time; people will get bored of new game modes and stick to the popular ones, and the new graphical technologies will be replaced by '2.0s' later down the line.
> 
> BF3 has already had almost 70% of players migrate to the newer versions of the game yet CS:GO, a game released in the same year, is still breaking peak player records. Valve, even though you can't count to 3, you sure know how to make and market a game.


Thing is, Battlefield was the same for a long time - BF2 especially so. That game was released way back in 2005 and still had a lot of players 5+ years later. Even now there's a decent playerbase, so much so that they're working on a way to keep the game playable despite the GameSpy shutdown. Once DICE started releasing BF games more often that ruined it, everyone now buys the game, buys all the content that was cut out as DLC, then buys the same game a couple of years later along with a load more DLC. Every time it doesn't work as the core mechanics were the reason behind that game being so popular. You can make it look as pretty as you want, put way too many weapons and unlocks in and all sorts of silly gimmicks and at the end of the day none of it makes the game any better than one that was released 9 years ago.

Had CoD not gone down the yearly route that would have been the same too. With UO the attraction was the way it played compared to other games. CoD4 was similar, lots of fun to play and still quite simple although they were already going down the route of killstreaks and perks at that point. Promod fixed a lot of the issues though so the competitive scene was pretty healthy. The playerbase dropped off once the game went yearly and started to become a bit of a joke, I know quite a lot of players went over to BF and CS including me. Last BF game I bought was BF3 and I've not played that since mid 2012, I think that says it all. I've played BC2 since then and at times had fun with it, but of course because it's not the latest title there isn't the playerbase, which means there aren't many servers and those that exist often end up with really one sided games.

Valve stuck with what works, listened to the players and isn't that worried about their profits. Obviously their a business first and foremost but they aren't anywhere near as greedy as EA are, that's the reason that they release so many BF games and DLC's so often.

On a slightly related note, you reminded me of

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/389766681838374912 golden tweet from the ex BF community manager now producer at DICE. If he'd have said in a year there will be another BF game, so there isn't a hope in hell of a consistent competitive scene starting up he may have been right.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> On a slightly related note, you reminded me of
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/389766681838374912 golden tweet from the ex BF community manager now producer at DICE. If he'd have said in a year there will be another BF game, so there isn't a hope in hell of a consistent competitive scene starting up he may have been right.


LOL


----------



## zemco999

got my first kara today


----------



## PolyMorphist

Steel is one funny dude. Someone on his stream asks him to do the best impersonation of m0E - he proceeds to open up a Chrome tab with:

"best CS:GO cheats ESEA undetected"


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

Just joined the club as playing CS:GO for more than 800 hours and checking this thread daily sorta makes this mandatory









I'm MGE and would like to reach a higher skill group but can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. Would anyone be up to reviewing a demo of mine to give me some advice?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Smurphy*
> 
> Just joined the club as playing CS:GO for more than 800 hours and checking this thread daily sorta makes this mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm MGE and would like to reach a higher skill group but can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. Would anyone be up to reviewing a demo of mine to give me some advice?


While I haven't seen your play, most MGE's and DMG's lack consistency and crosshair placement.


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> While I haven't seen your play, most MGE's and DMG's lack consistency and crosshair placement.


I think I got the crosshair placement correct.

By "lack consistency" you mean that MGE's and DMG's aren't hitting shots they normally should, or generally don't handle situations the way they should consistently?
If that would be my problem then I'd guess more practice would be the solution.

I can send you a demo of the next match I lose if you'd like.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Smurphy*
> 
> I think I got the crosshair placement correct.
> 
> By "lack consistency" you mean that MGE's and DMG's aren't hitting shots they normally should, or generally don't handle situations the way they should consistently?
> If that would be my problem then I'd guess more practice would be the solution.
> 
> I can send you a demo of the next match I lose if you'd like.


Well, everything. Playing well, landing good shots, making good reads, doing good rotates one match, then the next match your reads might be off but your aim fine.

Getting to know your own weaknesses is important to knowing what to improve on - but it's also equally important to know your strengths. Watch demos that you win as well








I don't really watch other peoples demos at the moment unfortunately, I have a hard enough time finding time for my own demos


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well, ESL is just launching in India. This is going to be good.


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Well, everything. Playing well, landing good shots, making good reads, doing good rotates one match, then the next match your reads might be off but your aim fine.
> 
> Getting to know your own weaknesses is important to knowing what to improve on - but it's also equally important to know your strengths. Watch demos that you win as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really watch other peoples demos at the moment unfortunately, I have a hard enough time finding time for my own demos


All right, I will be spending more time reviewing more of my demos to try and find out my strengths/weaknesses myself. Thanks for your advice








I'll keep an eye out for possible consistency problems.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Steel is one funny dude. Someone on his stream asks him to do the best impersonation of m0E - he proceeds to open up a Chrome tab with:
> 
> "best CS:GO cheats ESEA undetected"


LOOOOL that's actually hilarious. I give some credit to m0e's latest video though, where he plays with a bunch of 11yo Nova 2s. That was funny xD

And I am also MG2, kind of on the MGE border, and I definitely think what's holding me back is "consistency".

1) I am not hitting peak shots and stutter step shots that I "should" be hitting. To improve this I have been practicing stutter stepping + pull down bursts by myself on de_dust2. I also have been doing that aim map 2-5 times a day, size8, 1.0 delay, 100 targets.

2) I find myself frequently switching spots "by accident" at the beginning of rounds. This is mostly due to muscle memory, i.e. I love playing B CT side on dust2, so on the off chance I play long (Usually I play car, or "Markeloff") I find myself accidentally running to B on like round 3-5. Once I catch myself doing this once, I stop for the game.

3) I find myself chasing too many kills or "fighting fair fights" as WarOwl would say. I need to stop this. I have been playing other FPS so long that I have forgotten the goal of CS, to win the round. I am working on my game sense, and one way I've been doing this is to approach every round much slower. I have also been trying to encourage communication as much as possible amongst my team. I find that many MM games are too quiet, and dumb stuff happens. Last night for example I was going for a defuse while a buddy was covering apts on mirage B site; he ran out of ammo but didn't say ANYTHING so the CT just shot me in the head while defusing, gg.

So these are 3 things I think that people in "our" skill group get caught on. I find it hard to believe crosshair placement / aim would hold you back at this level, unless your game sense is near perfect and you've been getting by on strategy alone.

I am going to invest the time to read The Art of War - Sun Tzu at some point to help fix my bad habits. I've heard it's a good read for all aspects of life, however also very applicable to CS / strategy combat. I might find a youtube audio book or something and play it in the background while I do my stutter step practice.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just watched a little E3 and some trailers of new games releasing. I love how CS:GO is constantly increasing in terms of the player-base, yet other IPs must rely on releasing new iterations to keep the fan base entertained and maintain certain revenue quotas. It just shows how unique and pure CS:GO is - relying on core game mechanics as oppose to graphical features and game modes. All of that stuff will deteriorate over time; people will get bored of new game modes and stick to the popular ones, and the new graphical technologies will be replaced by '2.0s' later down the line.
> 
> BF3 has already had almost 70% of players migrate to the newer versions of the game yet CS:GO, a game released in the same year, is still breaking peak player records. Valve, even though you can't count to 3, you sure know how to make and market a game.


Not trying to start an argument here, but BF3 is huge ATM, more people playing than BF4, thanks to it becoming free. Personally, I'm playing it more now and loving it. Now I can play BF3 for fun and CSGO when I want a challenge.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Not trying to start an argument here, but BF3 is huge ATM, more people playing than BF4, thanks to it becoming free. Personally, I'm playing it more now and loving it. Now I can play BF3 for fun and CSGO when I want a challenge.


Where is BF3 free? :O I wanted to get it, but it wasn't worth it for me.

Edit - Oh never mind. I missed it. Meh.


----------



## beers

It was free until June 3rd, now it's $6 for standard or $20 for premium edition.


----------



## LDV617

Pretty sure they are now giving it out for free on the origin store.

BF3 is that game where everytime I think about it I'm like ; "that game was great, I want to play more BF3".

Then I play and I remember; No VOIP, no teamwork, no matchmaking, and of course almost no balanced games/maps. It's a great game to grief / troll / snipe in though.

Best strategy:

1) Join Friendly Fire server
2) Get C4
3) Place C4 on friendly Jet
4) When pilot takes off, detonate ^^
5) LOL


----------



## w35t

Something wonderful happened to me yesterday. Someone hijacked my steam account, changed my e-mail address and password, and stole all my skins. I submitted a ticket to steam but no reply. This sucks so bad. It had to be someone that found me on csgolounge too, I just started trying to trade skins.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Something wonderful happened to me yesterday. Someone hijacked my steam account, changed my e-mail address and password, and stole all my skins. I submitted a ticket to steam but no reply. This sucks so bad. It had to be someone that found me on csgolounge too, I just started trying to trade skins.


How people can manage that today is beyond me. Did you use the same email password as with steam? Did anyone send you a "csgolounge" link that day? Surely, you had steam guard enabled too right?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> How people can manage that today is beyond me. Did you use the same email password as with steam? Did anyone send you a "csgolounge" link that day? Surely, you had steam guard enabled too right?


Steam password is different from e-mail password, I didn't get any links, just a couple friend requests that I should have denied, and I'm not sure what steam guard is actually, I didn't disable anything.

As long as they reimburse me it shouldn't be too bad, what they can't replace is my stattrak weapons that have over 1000, 2000, or 3000 frags on.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Something wonderful happened to me yesterday. Someone hijacked my steam account, changed my e-mail address and password, and stole all my skins. I submitted a ticket to steam but no reply. This sucks so bad. It had to be someone that found me on csgolounge too, I just started trying to trade skins.


So this is the reason you sent scamming links to me.


----------



## gonX

SteamGuard is Steam's implementation of 2FA. It's not on by default for a various number of reasons, but if you're the only user of a Steam account and you'd like some extra security for free, use it


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> So this is the reason you sent scamming links to me.


What?! OMG....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> How people can manage that today is beyond me. Did you use the same email password as with steam? Did anyone send you a "csgolounge" link that day? Surely, you had steam guard enabled too right?
> 
> 
> 
> Steam password is different from e-mail password, I didn't get any links, just a couple friend requests that I should have denied, and I'm not sure what steam guard is actually, I didn't disable anything.
> 
> As long as they reimburse me it shouldn't be too bad, what they can't replace is my stattrak weapons that have over 1000, 2000, or 3000 frags on.
Click to expand...

The hijacker was probably able to transfer your items to another steam account and sell them there by now.

If that indeed happened, there's no luck in valve replacing what you lost.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The hijacker was probably able to transfer your items to another steam account and sell them there by now.
> 
> If that indeed happened, there's no luck in valve replacing what you lost.


Do you mean my specific items or replacing anything at all?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Steam password is different from e-mail password, I didn't get any links, just a couple friend requests that I should have denied, and I'm not sure what steam guard is actually, I didn't disable anything.
> 
> As long as they reimburse me it shouldn't be too bad, what they can't replace is my stattrak weapons that have over 1000, 2000, or 3000 frags on.


Did you click any links after those friend requests? Gotta watch out for phishing links.... I'm gonna assume you were phished, type your password/email into a fake SteamCommunity site.

I accept friend requests on CSGOLOUNGE all the time, that's never a issue. It's them sending phishing links, just need to be more careful.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The hijacker was probably able to transfer your items to another steam account and sell them there by now.
> 
> If that indeed happened, there's no luck in valve replacing what you lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean my specific items or replacing anything at all?
Click to expand...

They probably wont replace any of your items that were sold on the community market. So if he successfully sells all your items then that means valve has nothing to give back to you.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Did you click any links after those friend requests? Gotta watch out for phishing links.... I'm gonna assume you were phished, type your password/email into a fake SteamCommunity site.
> 
> I accept friend requests on CSGOLOUNGE all the time, that's never a issue. It's them sending phishing links, just need to be more careful.


I guess something like that could have happened, I don't know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> They probably wont replace any of your items that were sold on the community market. So if he successfully sells all your items then that means valve has nothing to give back to you.


Except maybe credit in the amount that was stolen from me?

And oh great, I have a bunch of comments on my profile saying I'M the scammer. This is just awesome.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> They probably wont replace any of your items that were sold on the community market. So if he successfully sells all your items then that means valve has nothing to give back to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Except maybe credit in the amount that was stolen from me?
> 
> And oh great, I have a bunch of comments on my profile saying I'M the scammer. This is just awesome.
Click to expand...

If valve had to give credit to everyone who lost their items through a steam hijacking, they would be flat out broke.

Also, the reason for the comments is because it seems the hijacker used a bot and messaged all your friends a phishing link, maybe even more people.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I guess something like that could have happened, I don't know.
> Except maybe credit in the amount that was stolen from me?
> 
> And oh great, I have a bunch of comments on my profile saying I'M the scammer. This is just awesome.


Not sure they'll give you anything for an inventory, but they might for the games. Problem is it's likely to be your fault in that you've entered your details somewhere that wasn't legit. I know it's not a lot of use now, but it's worth having Steam Guard on, along with 2 step verification on the email the account is linked to. You could at least get the account back if that was the case, but they may already have moved all your items across to another account.

Sorry to hear it happened.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Not sure they'll give you anything for an inventory, but they might for the games. Problem is it's likely to be your fault in that you've entered your details somewhere that wasn't legit. I know it's not a lot of use now, but it's worth having Steam Guard on, along with 2 step verification on the email the account is linked to. You could at least get the account back if that was the case, but they may already have moved all your items across to another account.
> 
> Sorry to hear it happened.


Shouldn't my items still be associated with the account? Isn't that what that 7 day cooldown on item trades from an account on a new device is for? That burdened me twice, and yet some scammer can just move the items between accounts in a day?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Shouldn't my items still be associated with the account? Isn't that what that 7 day cooldown on item trades from an account on a new device is for? That burdened me twice, and yet some scammer can just move the items between accounts in a day?


You might be lucky if the cooldown has stopped it, providing you could get the account back before then you'd be fine. Was your email verified for the account? If so they shouldn't have been able to make any account changes without access to it.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> You might be lucky if the cooldown has stopped it, providing you could get the account back before then you'd be fine. Was your email verified for the account? If so they shouldn't have been able to make any account changes without access to it.


Well they definitely made account changes, but my e-mail password isn't the same as my steam password. I won't be surprised if it takes longer than 7 days for steam to get back to me anyway. I didn't have a massive inventory but I had something for everything I used and it totaled ~$100. This really sucks.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> What?! OMG....


Sent you a proof of this via a pm. I hope you can get your account back.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Sent you a proof of this via a pm. I hope you can get your account back.


I didn't even know that was you JOOP.

Yep, that's what happened.

I sure wish I knew of these types of scams.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Steam password is different from e-mail password, I didn't get any links, just a couple friend requests that I should have denied, and I'm not sure what steam guard is actually, I didn't disable anything.
> 
> As long as they reimburse me it shouldn't be too bad, what they can't replace is my stattrak weapons that have over 1000, 2000, or 3000 frags on.


You will be lucky to get you account back, I doubt you will get the skins back :/


----------



## Swag

Hey dmaster, can you copy/paste your autoexec config onto the OP? :3

Lost all my files yesterday and I realized it might prove to be benefiting if people could see a well structured autoexec file.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey dmaster, can you copy/paste your autoexec config onto the OP? :3
> 
> Lost all my files yesterday and I realized it might prove to be benefiting if people could see a well structured autoexec file.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Code:



Code:


//  ______________
// |  VIEWMODEL   |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

viewmodel_presetpos "3"

//  ______________
// |     BOB      |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_bob_lower_amt "0"
cl_bobamt_lat "0.4"
cl_bobamt_vert "0.25"
cl_bobcycle "0.98"
cl_viewmodel_shift_left_amt "0"
cl_viewmodel_shift_right_amt "0"

//  ______________
// |  Crosshair   |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_crosshair_drawoutline "1"
cl_crosshair_outlinethickness "1"
cl_crosshaircolor "4"
cl_crosshairgap "0"
cl_crosshairscale "600"
cl_crosshairsize "5"
cl_crosshairstyle "5"
cl_crosshairthickness "1"
cl_crosshairusealpha "0"

//  ______________
// |    Sound     |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

snd_mixahead "0.05"
dsp_enhance_stereo 1 
snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
voice_mixer_volume 1

//  ______________
// |     Rates    |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_cmdrate "128"
cl_updaterate "128"
rate "128000"
cl_interp "0"
cl_interp_ratio "1"
fps_max 999
fps_max_menu 0

//  ______________
// |    mouse     |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

m_customaccel "0"
m_customaccel_exponent "1"
m_customaccel_max "0"
m_customaccel_scale "0.04"
m_forward "1"
m_mouseaccel1 "0"
m_mouseaccel2 "0"

//  ______________
// |     Radar    |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

cl_radar_always_centered 1
cl_radar_icon_scale_min 1 
cl_radar_scale .4 
cl_radar_rotate 1 
cl_hud_radar_scale 1.15
cl_hud_bomb_under_radar 1

//  ______________
// |   BUY BINDS  |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

bind "KP_PGUP" "buy hegrenade"
bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy vest"
bind "KP_5" "buy vesthelm"
bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy smokegrenade"
bind "KP_END" "buy m4a1; buy ak47"
bind "KP_HOME" "buy m4a1 1"
bind "KP_DOWNARROW" "buy molotov; buy incgrenade"
bind "KP_PGDN" "buy deagle"
bind "KP_MINUS" "buy defuser"
bind "KP_PLUS" "buy flashbang"
bind "kp_slash" "buy awp"
bind "F" "use weapon_smokegrenade"
bind "MOUSE5" "use weapon_flashbang"
bind "MOUSE3" "use weapon_hegrenade"
bind "-" "net_graph 1"
bind "=" "net_graph 0"

//  ______________
// | CUSTOM BINDS |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

unbind mwheelup
bind mwheeldown "+jump"
bind space "+jump"
bind "o" "say .noclip"
bind "i" "say .d0w0rk ; say .gaben"
bind "9" "incrementvar volume 0 1 0.05"
bind "8" "incrementvar volume 0 1 -0.05"

//  _______________
// |      MISC     |
//  ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

r_dynamic "0"
r_drawtracers_firstperson "1"
cl_autowepswitch "0"
hud_showtargetid "1"
cl_autohelp "0"
cl_showhelp "0"
cl_downloadfilter "nosounds"
spec_show_xray "1"
cl_teamid_overhead_name_alpha "255"
ui_steam_overlay_notification_position "bottomright"
player_nevershow_communityservermessage "1"
snd_music_selection "0"
cl_loadout_colorweaponnames 1
host_writeconfig

clear
echo "***************************"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo "dmasteR CSGO Config loaded"
echo " ___________________________ "
echo "|dmasteR CSGO Config loaded |"
echo " ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ "
echo " ___________________________ "
echo "|dmasteR CSGO Config loaded |"
echo " ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ "
echo " ___________________________ "
echo "|dmasteR CSGO Config loaded |"
echo " ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ "
echo "***************************"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I didn't even know that was you JOOP.
> 
> Yep, that's what happened.
> 
> I sure wish I knew of these types of scams.


Hopefully you get your Account back, but just make sure you avoid phishing links next time. Make sure it's actually the REAL steamcommunity.com website.

If people say anything about, hey I can't trade on this account, or hey my friend can't add you, please add him here: Those are ALWAYS phishing links.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I didn't even know that was you JOOP.
> 
> Yep, that's what happened.
> 
> I sure wish I knew of these types of scams.


I have an extra copy of CS GO if you want to make a new account and keep playing. Was gonna use for a smurf, but this is probably better use xD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

dmaster, can you tell me what the sound commands in your autoexec do?

Lately it seems that I can't pinpoint where footsteps are coming from or I cant hear them over my own, which with my Siberia V2 + onboard I didn't have a problem with.


----------



## LDV617

Which viewmodel is preset 3?

Also I saw someone in this thread post the code to keybind a button to silence voip. What is that command? Would love to have a keybind to temporarily mute matchmaking idiots ^^


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Which viewmodel is preset 3?
> 
> Also I saw someone in this thread post the code to keybind a button to silence voip. What is that command? Would love to have a keybind to temporarily mute matchmaking idiots ^^


x 2.5
y 0
z -1.5
fov 68

It changes the position on your weapon models.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> x 2.5
> y 0
> z -1.5
> fov 68
> 
> It changes the position on your weapon models.


I know you can edit it, but his is set to preset 3. Which I assume is either Couch, Classic or the other one which I'm blanking on the name ^^


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> x 2.5
> y 0
> z -1.5
> fov 68
> 
> It changes the position on your weapon models.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you can edit it, but his is set to preset 3. Which I assume is either Couch, Classic or the other one which I'm blanking on the name ^^
Click to expand...

The X is how far the weapon will be either left or right.

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/3300317452605422376/8211B6F0ECFFF70E1DF9010769FC705BC132B970/

Since it's at 2.5, the weapon preset he uses is classic.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Which viewmodel is preset 3?
> 
> Also I saw someone in this thread post the code to keybind a button to silence voip. What is that command? Would love to have a keybind to temporarily mute matchmaking idiots ^^


bind "F11" "voice_enable 0" //mutes
bind "F12" "voice_enable 1" //un-mutes

Obviously replace F11 and F12 with whatever you want









EDIT:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1wsump/a_few_autoexec_commands_someone_might_find_useful/
 and this are also really helpful for setting up any binds, if anyone was wondering









EDIT 2:
Quote:


> cl_disablehtmlmotd "1" - disables those annoying ads when connecting to a server


Probably the best one yet


----------



## LDV617

Isn't there a way to bind the mute all the same way you bind your scoreboard?

i.e. "push to mute" / "push to talk" style?

I know someone showed me their config with the netgraph being bound to tab so when they check the score, they get the netgraph too. I guess I can do the toggle method, but it would be nice to have it all on 1 button.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> dmaster, can you tell me what the sound commands in your autoexec do?
> 
> Lately it seems that I can't pinpoint where footsteps are coming from or I cant hear them over my own, which with my Siberia V2 + onboard I didn't have a problem with.


snd_headphone_pan_exponent
Quote:


> It alters the shape in which sound is perceived if you can understand that, 2 using trigonometric values or triangular sound mapping which is how sound functioned and was handled in 1.6.


- Nya

dsp_enhance_stereo
If set to 1 enhances the stereo effect, making sound richer and more atmospheric for a slight performance hit.

snd_mixahead "Set between 0 and 1, the higher the value the less stuttering and more synchronized sound will be, but performance may be reduced. A value of 0.5 to 0.7 will help reduce stuttering in the game. If you experience no stuttering, lower this value to gain some performance."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Which viewmodel is preset 3?
> 
> Also I saw someone in this thread post the code to keybind a button to silence voip. What is that command? Would love to have a keybind to temporarily mute matchmaking idiots ^^


Yep as someone else mentioned, it's CLASSIC viewmodel.


----------



## crucifix85

CEVO trying to make a play at ESEA


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/27qwr8/altpug_and_cevo_join_forces/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> dmaster, can you tell me what the sound commands in your autoexec do?
> 
> Lately it seems that I can't pinpoint where footsteps are coming from or I cant hear them over my own, which with my Siberia V2 + onboard I didn't have a problem with.
> 
> 
> 
> snd_headphone_pan_exponent
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It alters the shape in which sound is perceived if you can understand that, 2 using trigonometric values or triangular sound mapping which is how sound functioned and was handled in 1.6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Nya
> 
> dsp_enhance_stereo
> If set to 1 enhances the stereo effect, making sound richer and more atmospheric for a slight performance hit.
> 
> snd_mixahead "Set between 0 and 1, the higher the value the less stuttering and more synchronized sound will be, but performance may be reduced. A value of 0.5 to 0.7 will help reduce stuttering in the game. If you experience no stuttering, lower this value to gain some performance."
Click to expand...

Alright, so first off thanks for these, I added them to my autoexec.

Second, They seem to work great, but I still feel like there's audio misplacement or I'm just interpreting it wrong. Like today on Dust 2 I heard someone walking around near the car at bombsite B while I was facing the tunnels leading out towards the site. However, it turned out the guy was coming up the tunnel stairs. :/

EDIT* This is what I've put in my autoexec as of today.

snd_legacy_surround "1"
snd_mixahead "0.05"
dsp_enhance_stereo "1"
snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"

So far sound placement is MUCH better than it previously was, I can finally hear footsteps over my own plus the placement is greatly improved. The only downside is that there is occasional audio crackling which happens mostly when opening/closing the scoreboard. It's hardly noticeable when it does happen and it also feels like it happens on some maps more than others (I played Inferno, Dust 2, and Nuke. The audio bugs happened the most on Inferno.)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Alright, so first off thanks for these, I added them to my autoexec.
> 
> Second, They seem to work great, but I still feel like there's audio misplacement or I'm just interpreting it wrong. Like today on Dust 2 I heard someone walking around near the car at bombsite B while I was facing the tunnels leading out towards the site. However, it turned out the guy was coming up the tunnel stairs. :/
> 
> EDIT* This is what I've put in my autoexec as of today.
> 
> snd_legacy_surround "1"
> snd_mixahead "0.05"
> dsp_enhance_stereo "1"
> snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
> snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
> 
> So far sound placement is MUCH better than it previously was, I can finally hear footsteps over my own plus the placement is greatly improved. The only downside is that there is occasional audio crackling which happens mostly when opening/closing the scoreboard. It's hardly noticeable when it does happen and it also feels like it happens on some maps more than others (I played Inferno, Dust 2, and Nuke. The audio bugs happened the most on Inferno.)


I would try changing:

snd_legacy_surround "1" to 0 and also dsp_enhance_stereo "1" to 0 as well and see if that fixes it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Alright, so first off thanks for these, I added them to my autoexec.
> 
> Second, They seem to work great, but I still feel like there's audio misplacement or I'm just interpreting it wrong. Like today on Dust 2 I heard someone walking around near the car at bombsite B while I was facing the tunnels leading out towards the site. However, it turned out the guy was coming up the tunnel stairs. :/
> 
> EDIT* This is what I've put in my autoexec as of today.
> 
> snd_legacy_surround "1"
> snd_mixahead "0.05"
> dsp_enhance_stereo "1"
> snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
> snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
> 
> So far sound placement is MUCH better than it previously was, I can finally hear footsteps over my own plus the placement is greatly improved. The only downside is that there is occasional audio crackling which happens mostly when opening/closing the scoreboard. It's hardly noticeable when it does happen and it also feels like it happens on some maps more than others (I played Inferno, Dust 2, and Nuke. The audio bugs happened the most on Inferno.)
> 
> 
> 
> I would try changing:
> 
> snd_legacy_surround "1" to 0 and also dsp_enhance_stereo "1" to 0 as well and see if that fixes it.
Click to expand...

Is legacy set to "1" suppose to disable it? Because the console says its disabled whenever I load my autoexec.

I'll try both of these tomorrow later today after sleep though, thanks.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Is legacy set to "1" suppose to disable it? Because the console says its disabled whenever I load my autoexec.
> 
> I'll try both of these tomorrow later today after sleep though, thanks.


0 Will disable it. 1 = Enable.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> snd_mixahead "0.05"
> dsp_enhance_stereo 1
> snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
> snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"


What do these do? I've only seen the first one before.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> snd_mixahead "0.05"
> dsp_enhance_stereo 1
> snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
> snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
> 
> 
> 
> What do these do? I've only seen the first one before.
Click to expand...

Look at Dmaster's post, third post on this page.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Look at Dmaster's post, third post on this page.


Oh, I was behind a few pages and missed the last one. Ill have to try those out


----------



## gonX

You can increase snd_mixahead a bit to reduce crackling. 0.05 is a bit on the low side. 0.1 is default IIRC. Put it at 0.07 and see if that helps.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Alright, so...

snd_legacy_surround "0"
snd_mixahead "0.07"
dsp_enhance_stereo "0"
snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"

I'll try these out later.


----------



## LDV617

I have noticed since installing my X-FI Titanium that grenades and the bomb frequently detonate with no audio. Is this an ingame bug or something wrong with my card? I have noticed it before in game, but it seems much worse. I've read that this can be caused by ingame sound being set to 5.1/2.1 but I think my ingame is set to Headphones. Any tips?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I have noticed since installing my X-FI Titanium that grenades and the bomb frequently detonate with no audio. Is this an ingame bug or something wrong with my card? I have noticed it before in game, but it seems much worse. I've read that this can be caused by ingame sound being set to 5.1/2.1 but I think my ingame is set to Headphones. Any tips?


I've never noticed that with my X-FI. My ingame sound is set to 2 speakers, I don't run any extra commands on it. Maybe verify the game?


----------



## LDV617

Will verify game files when I get home. Should I backup my cfg files before doing this?

Also I am 90% sure my sound settings are set for headphones, I'll try with 2.1 instead. Will I take a hit to the soundstage by switching?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Will verify game files when I get home. Should I backup my cfg files before doing this?
> 
> Also I am 90% sure my sound settings are set for headphones, I'll try with 2.1 instead. Will I take a hit to the soundstage by switching?


Not soundstage, but the surround emulation will change as speakers will always have crosstalk (less defined stereo spectrum) and the game engine has to work around that.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Will verify game files when I get home. Should I backup my cfg files before doing this?
> 
> Also I am 90% sure my sound settings are set for headphones, I'll try with 2.1 instead. Will I take a hit to the soundstage by switching?


You can backup a config, but if you've got an autoexec setting everything it wont be an issue. I keep my autoexec in dropbox just as a backup.


----------



## BreakDown

I want you guys to tell me possible strategies for 3 people on any map you like. I play very freequenly with 2 other friends and we want to learn stategies with somkes and flashes we could pull off only as 3.

Hitting B on inferno is very easy, for 3 people, one plays close car, so he can go in fast, the other two smoke CT and spools, then throw flashes over. We can also hit A, two people smoke pit, one smokes and flashes mid, we all follow the guy flashing mid.

Any strategy that only requires 3 people, and therefore only 3 smokes max would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Respecting Intellectual Property
> Community Announcements - CS:GO Official
> Recently we received a DMCA takedown notice regarding copyright infringement with respect to the the M4A4 | Howl, and a community sticker, Howling Dawn, claiming that the artwork was not originally created by the stated contributors. This matter is extremely serious, and we have taken appropriate action to resolve it.
> 
> When we launched the CS:GO Items Workshop, our goal was to provide artists with a space to share their creative ideas. By design, the Items Workshop has very low friction for artists to submit their work - new contributions do not require Valve review or approval. To ensure that these contributions represent original content, we require that all Workshop contributors sign a legal agreement confirming that their contributions are original. We also enable the community to monitor Workshop submissions and identify copies and plagiarism via the report flag.
> 
> All contributors share joint responsibility for the originality of their Workshop submission, and therefore share joint liability for claims of copyright infringement. That is, if two or more artists collaborate on a submission and the submission contains intellectual property that isn't their own, all artists involved in the submission will share in the consequences.
> 
> For the items in question, the following steps have been taken:
> 
> Both contributors have received Steam Community bans. They receive no proceeds from either item, and both items have been removed from the game.
> For owners of the M4A4 | Howl and Howling Dawn sticker, those items have been replaced by an alternative designed by the CS:GO team. These items will never be produced again, and have been assigned the 'Contraband' rarity.
> All other in-game items that involve at least one of the contributors in their revenue share have been discontinued.
> The Huntsman Case and Community Sticker Capsule have been revised to replace the copied and discontinued items.
> Moving forward, we will no longer work with the contributors and we will not ship any existing Workshop submission that credits their involvement.
> 
> The cost for everyone involved in the resolution of this issue has been significant, including our players and community members. It takes considerable time and effort for the CS:GO team to resolve copyright infringement disputes, but fortunately copying is rare - the CS:GO community has submitted tens of thousands of unique entries to the Workshop, and we have shipped dozens of your designs without a problem.
> 
> To ensure that we don't have issues in the future, we need your help. Please only contribute original work. If you see any items that appear to violate the Workshop copyright policy, please direct the copyright owner to tell us via Valve's DMCA takedown page. Together we can keep the Workshop a safe place for artists and their hard work.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I just finished reading that.

http://canisalbus.deviantart.com/journal/Art-theft-in-Steam-Counter-Strike-459394075

Why this wasn't caught much earlier is beyond me, but damn, I wish I had a howl before this crap hit the fan...just look at the prices now.


----------



## waylo88

I actually prefer the way the new Howl looks. I do think it's a bit scumbaggish though to use this as an opportunity to make money by adding a new rarity level to the gun.


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/06/9699/

Also new skins in this update also.

EDIT These skins replace other skins that were in the Huntsman Cases.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I actually prefer the way the new Howl looks. I do think it's a bit scumbaggish though to use this as an opportunity to make money by adding a new rarity level to the gun.


New howl is indeed good.

Valve went all sneaky beaky like on that one though.
That's way quite a way to make the most of a crappy situation like this.


----------



## waylo88

My Poison Dart FN is worth $11 now, and my FT Stat Trak one is worth like $9 now. Lmao.

All the new skins are massive upgrades.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/06/9699/
> 
> Also new skins in this update also.
> 
> EDIT These skins replace other skins that were in the Huntsman Cases.


Yep, the old ones now don't drop. Don't have a list them, but they'll end up being worth a lot more soon. One that I know of, the CZ Poison Dart, its price has already gone up, my one was £0.15 a few days ago, now it's £1.60

Edit: Now £2.73, wish I had a few more of the guns that were removed, especially as Stattrak


----------



## waylo88

I'm making the right decision by not immediately selling my Poison Darts, right?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'm making the right decision by not immediately selling my Poison Darts, right?


Err, hard to say because everyone is pushing the prices up panic buying, but they may continue to increase over time.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'm making the right decision by not immediately selling my Poison Darts, right?


Yes, if you're not happy with the current prices they're being sold, just wait, and see what the future holds.


----------



## Jack Mac

Dang it I had two howling dawn stickers but I only held onto one. Oh well, still made profit. I wish I knew that other weapons would be discontinued though so I could stock up on them.


----------



## waylo88

Turns out holding onto those Poison Darts was the wrong choice. They were selling for $7-$11 last night. Now they're down to $1-$2.

Oh well, 'tis the story of my life.


----------



## Swag

Bought a couple Howls before prices went up crazily. Now I have earned about $60 each. Not sure if I should sell already or not yet...


----------



## LDV617

I'm kicking myself in the face for not buying 10x howl stickers and 20x howl m4a4's on tuesday night -_-


----------



## Imprezzion

My god i'm finally starting to get a bit decent at spray controlling the AK and M4A4. I'm still primarily a AWP player but in matchmaking you can't always afford one when your teams useless or the opponents are just plain better...

Problem is, i'm quite bad with pistols.. Only one I really like is the five-seven. (Kami stattrak <3)
Anyone got some tips on how to get a bit better with pistols?

I'm Master Guardian Elite rank btw.


----------



## Swag

Not a fan of spraying, when I do spray, I keep the count at 5 bullets max. I wait a second before bringing my aim down. Since it's only 5 bullets, the spray only goes down and not sideways which is nice.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> My god i'm finally starting to get a bit decent at spray controlling the AK and M4A4. I'm still primarily a AWP player but in matchmaking you can't always afford one when your teams useless or the opponents are just plain better...
> 
> Problem is, i'm quite bad with pistols.. Only one I really like is the five-seven. (Kami stattrak <3)
> Anyone got some tips on how to get a bit better with pistols?
> 
> I'm Master Guardian Elite rank btw.


Pistol round? Or pistols?

The secret to pistol round is NOT pistols, it's smokes







If your team is all Glock w/ no body armor you can win just by clever smokes and a couple well placed head shots. Very few pistols are good against body armor, so always aim for the head.

Speaking from my experiences of course


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Turns out holding onto those Poison Darts was the wrong choice. They were selling for $7-$11 last night. Now they're down to $1-$2.
> 
> Oh well, 'tis the story of my life.


Quite a few of the other guns did that, must have been the panic buying. I'd still hang onto them though, chances are they could go up again.

I was going to buy a couple of Howl's and some stickers a few days ago knowing this was a possibility but I decided not to. Could have made some money, but not that annoyed as I've not lost anything.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quite a few of the other guns did that, must have been the panic buying. I'd still hang onto them though, chances are they could go up again.
> 
> I was going to buy a couple of Howl's and some stickers a few days ago knowing this was a possibility but I decided not to. Could have made some money, but not that annoyed as I've not lost anything.


I read this and by some stroke of brilliance I had a realization; steam money isn't real money. This is something I have always told myself, to avoid the hat / skin craze. That the value of these pixels are relative, volatile, and not backed by ANYTHING, which is all true. Even if I had invested $100 in Howl M4s the other day. I may have made $200 steam bucks, but then I still would be down $100 xD

Kind of glad I didn't now, I have better places to invest my money


----------



## Swag

Raised my maximum acceptable ping to 150 and I'm still stuck in an ongoing queue with 15 minutes on the clock. Is anyone else having a hard time connecting to a server in NA?

What I prefer in a pistol round: CZ-75 Auto with a smoke and a flash. If it is a save round and I can spare some money, I go all-in with armor. When I pick up a gun, it makes it worth it.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Wow my Howl is worth so much now!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Ugh, the new howls are ugly. The sticker is a slight improvement though. I had two of them.


----------



## LDV617

Wait the skin on the Howl actually changed? That's interesting, I was wondering that but never looked close enough to tell a difference, before / after pics anyone?

also my Puretrak Talent came in the mail today when I was home for lunch. WHAT A TEASE. I want to go home and play SO bad. The only thing I could think of were those CoreHaven dubbed interviews "so this is really smooth..."


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Wait the skin on the Howl actually changed? That's interesting, I was wondering that but never looked close enough to tell a difference, before / after pics anyone?
> 
> also my Puretrak Talent came in the mail today when I was home for lunch. WHAT A TEASE. I want to go home and play SO bad. The only thing I could think of were those CoreHaven dubbed interviews "so this is really smooth..."





http://imgur.com/x2bHJ7I


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I have an extra copy of CS GO if you want to make a new account and keep playing. Was gonna use for a smurf, but this is probably better use xD


Thanks for that, but I have another account that I've thought about putting a smurf on also, just have been waiting for a sale. Plus I'm getting back into Skyrim, this time heavily modding it, and that has kept me busy this week.

I've been avoiding all things CS related since this happened, it's unbelievably frustrating. I really wish I knew of this type of scam, I feel so stupid because I'm not the person that falls for things like that. I was, and still am, new to trading, and I had some bites on a couple I really wanted to happen and I thought it was legit. Oh well, live and learn I guess.

STILL have not heard back from steam though. I'm more frustrated with their terrible support than anything else.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well, I may not be able to make money off of this whole stolen content fiasco, but in no time at all I should be able to make a very generous amount of money from phoenix cases.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/x2bHJ7I


wow MASSIVE difference. Must say I prefer the old one (as of now).


----------



## Aventadoor

Just played my first MM on the "new" cobblestone. I really enjoyed the map, and it was interesting...
We played bad as CT, 10-5 halftime, and match ended 15-15...








Could have won if I managed to get 4k clutch... but I got owned by an AWP, its very AWP friendly map


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Just played my first MM on the "new" cobblestone. I really enjoyed the map, and it was interesting...
> We played bad as CT, 10-5 halftime, and match ended 15-15...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have won if I managed to get 4k clutch... but I got owned by an AWP, its very AWP friendly map


How did you guys play it on CT side? That's most likely the issue for a 10/5 half?

Every time I've played it in MM, I always have 4 people go play B, and I play Mid/A by myself as I can call how many cross to long A/come mid. Rotates are so quick on this map, I don't see a reason why to play more than 1 mid/A.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/12547-dreamhack-summer-viewers-guide

DREAMHACK STARTING IN A FEW HOURS.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So I got my new BenQ XL2411Z and I must say, it is pretty amazing for the game. And I'm loving the BenQ blur reduction. Very smooth and such. For those who don't use Lightboost and use a 60hz monitor, this is actually really excellent change and a big upgrade. I'm doing stuff I haven't done for about six years.


----------



## w35t

Thank you for contacting Steam Support.

We apologize for the delay.

We will investigate this matter and take appropriate action.

We have reversed the trades committed by the hijacker on your account as a one-time customer service gesture. We will not restore items that are hijacked a second time. Please follow the link below and take the prescribed steps to ensure the security of the account in the future:

I have reset your account password and sent the new login information in a separate e-mail. Please log in to the account using the new password.

//

I even got my ACTUAL items back, stattrak numbers and stickers in tact. Sucked being locked out of steam for a week but in the end, this was a valuable learning experience for me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Thank you for contacting Steam Support.
> 
> We apologize for the delay.
> 
> We will investigate this matter and take appropriate action.
> 
> We have reversed the trades committed by the hijacker on your account as a one-time customer service gesture. We will not restore items that are hijacked a second time. Please follow the link below and take the prescribed steps to ensure the security of the account in the future:
> 
> I have reset your account password and sent the new login information in a separate e-mail. Please log in to the account using the new password.
> 
> //
> 
> I even got my ACTUAL items back, stattrak numbers and stickers in tact. Sucked being locked out of steam for a week but in the end, this was a valuable learning experience for me.


Wow, that is surprising, congratz.

DreamHack Summer is live!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Well, I did the noob thing yesterday. I put my Stattrak M4A1-S, that I have had since I started the game, on the market for much more than it was worth, thinking that, "Hey if someone buys it then great, I win." I had no intention of really selling it though. Well didnt realize that even just listing it resets the stats.
















I was so upset I couldnt even play the game last night.


----------



## waylo88

Just join an idle server and rack up kills until you're where you were at previously. Not that hard if it's really that big of a deal to you.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just join an idle server and rack up kills until you're where you were at previously. Not that hard if it's really that big of a deal to you.


Not a major deal. Just had planned to keep that rifle for a long time.(Had it not sold for a lot)
And had racked up quite a few stats.

About the idle server... I'm new enough to the game that I don't know how to do what you're saying...


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Not a major deal. Just had planned to keep that rifle for a long time.(Had it not sold for a lot)
> And had racked up quite a few stats.
> 
> About the idle server... I'm new enough to the game that I don't know how to do what you're saying...


Just go into the community server browser and find an idle server that allows people to move around and shoot. Go in there and kill actual people who are AFK idling. Free stat-trak kills.


----------



## Swag

NiP vs Berzerk gave me a heart attack. NiP vs Epsilon was just a shut out game.

Anyone else watching DHS?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just go into the community server browser and find an idle server that allows people to move around and shoot. Go in there and kill actual people who are AFK idling. Free stat-trak kills.


Cool. I'll give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just made quite a risky move to try and get my scammed knife back - let's see if it pans out.

Also, I'm getting a CS:GO lesson from coL. Hiko from the ESEA market. I'll let everyone know how it pans out and if it's worth it


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I still don't understand this damn game. I can be point blank and get zero hits using burst fire. I get killed in three hits at long range with a spray... Wut?

EDIT: More like tap fire...


----------



## Aventadoor

Dont play Valve servers if you are afraid to get wierd kills/deaths


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> NiP vs Berzerk gave me a heart attack. NiP vs Epsilon was just a shut out game.
> 
> Anyone else watching DHS?


Yep, been watching DHS, LE MANS and World Cup lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I still don't understand this damn game. I can be point blank and get zero hits using burst fire. I get killed in three hits at long range with a spray... Wut?
> 
> EDIT: More like tap fire...


Upload some footage. Most likely you're not aiming at the head, or you're moving. Or even both at the same time...


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I still don't understand this damn game. I can be point blank and get zero hits using burst fire. I get killed in three hits at long range with a spray... Wut?
> 
> EDIT: More like tap fire...


This happens to most people at times. What matters is how often it is happening. If it is very consistent then something is probably wrong.
Other wise its just noob spray. Watch YouTube videos on how to control spray and practice spraying and bursting with certain guns with bots. Also using console to show impacts can really give you some valuable feedback about where your bullets are hitting.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> This happens to most people at times. What matters is how often it is happening. If it is very consistent then something is probably wrong.
> Other wise its just noob spray. Watch YouTube videos on how to control spray and practice spraying and bursting with certain guns with bots. Also using console to show impacts can really give you some valuable feedback about where your bullets are hitting.


All the damn time. All people need to do is hold LMB and I will die. I can be 8 feet away firing a bullet every 10 seconds and maybe 3 out of my clip will hit them. I can actually hit a bit more with the Galil, but it doesn't matter what weapon I use... Was in casual and other than getting lucky during a lag spike, I had like >8 hits with rifles, got two kills with the Nova. It's the only thing I can use. Even then, it usually ends with 3 hits at <15ft for <60 damage.

If I feel like it, I'll make some .gifs for the thread and show you guys what I'm talking about.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> All the damn time. All people need to do is hold LMB and I will die. I can be 8 feet away firing a bullet every 10 seconds and maybe 3 out of my clip will hit them. I can actually hit a bit more with the Galil, but it doesn't matter what weapon I use... Was in casual and other than getting lucky during a lag spike, I had like >8 hits with rifles, got two kills with the Nova. It's the only thing I can use. Even then, it usually ends with 3 hits at <15ft for <60 damage.
> 
> If I feel like it, I'll make some .gifs for the thread and show you guys what I'm talking about.


Sounds like you're moving and shooting a lot.

Just record a demo and upload the demo here and i'll take a look at it. Get into a game, open up console and type record OCN. Play a few rounds and quit the game. Go to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo" and locate the OCN.dem file and upload it with a link. I'll take a look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> This happens to most people at times. What matters is how often it is happening. If it is very consistent then something is probably wrong.
> Other wise its just noob spray. Watch YouTube videos on how to control spray and practice spraying and bursting with certain guns with bots. Also using console to show impacts can really give you some valuable feedback about where your bullets are hitting.


Really shouldn't happen ever if you're not moving, and controlling your spray.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Plus, even when you're burst firing and standing still, you have to pull the mouse down slightly to compensate for the recoil, ESPECIALLY on a gun like the AK-47.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> All the damn time. All people need to do is hold LMB and I will die. I can be 8 feet away firing a bullet every 10 seconds and maybe 3 out of my clip will hit them. I can actually hit a bit more with the Galil, but it doesn't matter what weapon I use... Was in casual and other than getting lucky during a lag spike, I had like >8 hits with rifles, got two kills with the Nova. It's the only thing I can use. Even then, it usually ends with 3 hits at <15ft for <60 damage.
> 
> If I feel like it, I'll make some .gifs for the thread and show you guys what I'm talking about.


Sounds like you're probably moving while shooting, and/or not controlling recoil.
Watch these:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> NiP vs Berzerk gave me a heart attack. NiP vs Epsilon was just a shut out game.
> 
> Anyone else watching DHS?


Yep, that team definitely didn't deserve the less than 10% on CSGO lounge.
Neither of the first 2 games were worth betting with the odds.
I bet a small amount on SK>Fnatic because SK isn't bad, they have a chance.
Probably gonna bet HR>Reason if it stays around 70%


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Sounds like you're moving and shooting a lot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Sounds like you're probably moving while shooting, and/or not controlling recoil.


Standing still, crouched, standing.... doesn't matter. I'm being serious when I say I can stand still and fire a bullet at a person 15ft away every 10 seconds. I will be lucky to have 3 hits after the clip.

My 'burst' is actually two rounds, followed by a pause long enough for the kick to dissipate. I know how to do that stuff, it's just the bullets are too damn random.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Standing still, crouched, standing.... doesn't matter. I'm being serious when I say I can stand still and fire a bullet at a person 15ft away every 10 seconds. I will be lucky to have 3 hits after the clip.
> 
> My 'burst' is actually two rounds, followed by a pause long enough for the kick to dissipate. I know how to do that stuff, it's just the bullets are too damn random.


Please upload a demo then so we can see what you're doing. None of us can help you if we can't visually see what's happening.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Please upload a demo then so we can see what you're doing. None of us can help you if we can't visually see what's happening.


Okay. I'll try to grab my small group of friends and get you guys a good match. The demo I could show you was in casual and I was messing around. (Although the whole 'can't hit a still target while standing still' happened a couple times). Was just a bad match


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Okay. I'll try to grab my small group of friends and get you guys a good match. The demo I could show you was in casual and I was messing around. (Although the whole 'can't hit a still target while standing still' happened a couple times). Was just a bad match


That's fine. Any demo will work, we're just taking a look at why you're unable to hit people.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's fine. Any demo will work, we're just taking a look at why you're unable to hit people.


I may have to use the example in that game. I make just make a .gif of it.

EDIT: Guess you can only watch Competitive matches...


----------



## Swag

I will be honest, most people think it's the game's fault but most of the time, they tend to slightly move when shooting and/or they actually aren't controlling their shots with proper bursting and crosshair placement.

When I first joined this thread, I went from DMG -> maintaining an LEM/SMFC. I realized I had so much problems, a few people helped me realize that and a few games with dmasteR and his friends allowed me to slowly get better.

I hope NiP wins all the way!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I may have to use the example in that game. I make just make a .gif of it.
> 
> EDIT: Guess you can only watch Competitive matches...


You can just link us to a competitive match. Do you know how to do this? Watch Tab right click a Competitive match and hit Scoreboard. At the bottom of the scoreboard you'll see a "copy Link". Paste that here.

A demo is much preferred over a gif. We can't see as much from a gif.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I will be honest, most people think it's the game's fault but most of the time, they tend to slightly move when shooting and/or they actually aren't controlling their shots with proper bursting and crosshair placement.
> 
> When I first joined this thread, I went from DMG -> maintaining an LEM/SMFC. I realized I had so much problems, a few people helped me realize that and a few games with dmasteR and his friends allowed me to slowly get better.
> 
> I hope NiP wins all the way!


Where ya been bud? I don't see you play much anymore


----------



## Swag

New accounts, I just rank up new accounts every time because I get bored of playing on one account. And, I've been playing with a few streamers nowadays since I got nothing better to do.









We should play sometime when I have more free time. I used to average 100 hours / week, now I do like 40 hours a week of CSGO.







Not enough!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Guess I get to DL and look at my recent matches. Just please note I am still a scrub and very new at this game. I know I have some really bad issues/tactics. If I pick a Dust II map, I can't run A on Terrorists without getting wrecked. However, long A on CT is a different story when I'm paired with one on my friends.

EDIT: All my replays have expired. I'll get one tonight when my friends are free. Don't want to get a random team...


----------



## crucifix85

csgo lounge servers suuuuuuuuuck


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> csgo lounge servers suuuuuuuuuck


Sky is blue and grass is green.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> csgo lounge servers suuuuuuuuuck


Lol, I'm glad this time, I was probably going to bet on SK.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> csgo lounge servers suuuuuuuuuck










They seem fine to me. lol








(Yes i'm betting on two accounts)


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem fine to me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes i'm betting on two accounts)


Nice










I didn't have the balls to bet as much as I wish I did, but I made like $3 off the 50 cents I started with









New theory: If CSGO lounge is working perfectly; bet on SK. If CSGO lounge is having problems; bet on the other team or not at all.


----------



## dmasteR

fnatic being out of DreamHack Summer. Had a good feeling of this to be honest. All that bootcamping is still not paying off for them, I don't normally suggest this, but they do need a roster change at this point. They're extremely disappointing every time they play a top tier team.


----------



## Swag

Didn't they have 1 month of boot camp? If they practiced that much, it definitely did not show in their performance.

In my opinion, fnatic's lineup is good when looked at individually, however, I feel as though the players don't mesh with each other. Their teamwork is pretty bad compared to other pro teams and I feel like they're still clinging onto their pride of how well fnatic performed in the past that they can't seem to go back to the basics to learn all over again.

Right now, I'm rooting 100% on NiP for DHS. Hopefully, DHW will be more entertaining than this.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Right now, I'm rooting 100% on NiP for DHS. Hopefully, DHW will be more entertaining than this.


NiP vs Berzerk didn't look too promising.

I want to see how well NaVi, Titan, and HR show up tomorrow. Without seeing this yet, I'm gonna guess it will be NiP vs NaVi in the finals. If not NaVi, VP.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Right now, I'm rooting 100% on NiP for DHS. Hopefully, DHW will be more entertaining than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NiP vs Berzerk didn't look too promising.
> 
> I want to see how well NaVi, Titan, and HR show up tomorrow. Without seeing this yet, I'm gonna guess it will be NiP vs NaVi in the finals. If not NaVi, VP.
Click to expand...

I feel like since KennyS is back on Titan, Titan has a good shot at it. Hopefully it is NiP vs VP/Titan. Not a big fan of NaVi and Hellraisers only if they have a decent shot at winning over NiP. Honestly, if Hellraisers win and go into finals, I doubt they'll perform anywhere near close to what NiP can do.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I feel like since KennyS is back on Titan, Titan has a good shot at it. Hopefully it is NiP vs VP/Titan. Not a big fan of NaVi and Hellraisers only if they have a decent shot at winning over NiP. Honestly, if Hellraisers win and go into finals, I doubt they'll perform anywhere near close to what NiP can do.


Did you see NaVi at the Starseries lan? When NaVi turn it on, they REALLLY turn it on. Especially on LAN.
I have hope for Titan as well. If they would stop playing so timid and play like Titan, they would have a good shot. But lately they haven't been playing well.

All of the playoff matches should be very good, I think.


----------



## Swag

I know NaVi can play good, but I'm just not a fan of the team.









I'm just going to look for bets I can win on CSGOLounge and have a really interesting game. The game NiP vs Berzerk was really good for me because I thought Berzerk was actually going to take it away from NiP at one point.









Trying to expand my CSGO skin inventory. I want enough skins to get another knife.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> NiP vs Berzerk didn't look too promising.
> 
> I want to see how well NaVi, Titan, and HR show up tomorrow. Without seeing this yet, I'm gonna guess it will be NiP vs NaVi in the finals. If not NaVi, VP.


NiP seemed to be warming up. Regardless, I think people underestimated Berzerk. Berzerk could have easily sent Epsilon home if two rounds went in their favor.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Didn't they have 1 month of boot camp? If they practiced that much, it definitely did not show in their performance.
> 
> In my opinion, fnatic's lineup is good when looked at individually, however, I feel as though the players don't mesh with each other. Their teamwork is pretty bad compared to other pro teams and I feel like they're still clinging onto their pride of how well fnatic performed in the past that they can't seem to go back to the basics to learn all over again.
> 
> Right now, I'm rooting 100% on NiP for DHS. Hopefully, DHW will be more entertaining than this.


Honestly its the complete opposite.

Pronax is a blow average player who is a one of the best IGL in the game. He is the sole reason they won Dreamhack Winter, his tactics of doing aggressive site takes was completely different to the meta at that time. However no one stays the innovator forever. His time is done.

Devilwalk is just trash.

Rest are strong, roster change most def in order.


----------



## dmasteR

Snax's Nova ACE on Train for anyone who missed it.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Snax's Nova ACE on Train for anyone who missed it.


Damn, nice economy after that round









Extremely annoying edit on the video tho. Prefer TheDemoVaults videos, clean just to show the frags.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem fine to me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes i'm betting on two accounts)


csgo lounge admin confirmed

seriously though i have a ST Vulcan WW wanna trade some of those winning?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Oooh. ESL is hosting weekly cups in India. Nice. My team is signed up for it, so I'll keep you guys updated on how it goes. Brackets are here.


----------



## Swag

Does anyone know when the Titan game will start? In how many minutes?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know when the Titan game will start? In how many minutes?


Hellraisers vs Titan coming up now


----------



## dmasteR

Great match about to start guys!






TITAN VS HELLRAISERS on MIRAGE

Oh derp, someone got to it before I did.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Hellraisers vs Titan coming up now


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Great match about to start guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TITAN VS HELLRAISERS on MIRAGE
> 
> Oh derp, someone got to it before I did.


Just posted it









Here is NiP vs SK, final map in Bo3!


----------



## Swag

"Those girls are underage, that's disgusting". Hahahahahaha!


----------



## dmasteR

HelLRaiser is just stomping on Titan right now. Markeloff literally is playing just as good as he was back in 1.6. This is SO good!









I'm so glad HR is looking so dang strong now!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> HelLRaiser is just stomping on Titan right now. Markeloff literally is playing just as good as he was back in 1.6. This is SO good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad HR is looking so dang strong now!


Yes, he is playing really good!

Btw, did you see f0rest pistol ace on train?


----------



## Aventadoor

Thorin is the worst commentator ive heard in my entire life.
Annyoingness lvl 10000000000000


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Thorin is the worst commentator ive heard in my entire life.
> Annyoingness lvl 10000000000000


I don't like him either, such a douche bag







Lurppis is good tho


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Yes, he is playing really good!
> 
> Btw, did you see f0rest pistol ace on train?


I didn't watch the SK vs NiP match. Was way too early for me. Hopefully I get to see the clip of it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Thorin is the worst commentator ive heard in my entire life.
> Annyoingness lvl 10000000000000


I actually really enjoy Thorin. He really does know his CS:GO, understands the game really well. He gives it more raw to people, which is why many seem to hate him. I wish he would refrain from his past ignorant remarks, otherwise I think he's fantastic.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I didn't watch the SK vs NiP match. Was way too early for me. Hopefully I get to see the clip of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really enjoy Thorin. He really does know his CS:GO, understands the game really well. He gives it more raw to people, which is why many seem to hate him. I wish he would refrain from his past ignorant remarks, otherwise I think he's fantastic.


If I see it on youtube I will post it here!









I agree on Thorin got a good knowledge about the game, it's just the way he talks about it. He sees himself as a god


----------



## Swag

Thorin is funny. His random jokes are pure awesome!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I actually really enjoy Thorin. He really does know his CS:GO, understands the game really well. He gives it more raw to people, which is why many seem to hate him. I wish he would refrain from his past ignorant remarks, otherwise I think he's fantastic.


I agree. Sure, he was kinda harsh to NBK, but he was right, why were they trying the same thing 12 rounds in a row when it clearly wasn't working.


----------



## Swag

Is Dust2 supposed to be a CT-sided map?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is Dust2 supposed to be a CT-sided map?


I find it a little T sided since you can watch down mid to see where to hit. A is really easy to hit if you don't run into trouble at long. Of course, I have less than 15 competitive matches


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is Dust2 supposed to be a CT-sided map?


Probably the most T sided map of all competetive maps.


----------



## Swag

I've always treated it as a 8-7 map, but when I was watching NaVi vs FS, they kept saying it was a CT-sided map.

Dreamhack Spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is exactly why I think NaVi isn't that good of a team despite their recent winning. Although they probably are going to be winning the loser bracket and going back to Group D winner, these moments are why I think they aren't good. Also, their sportsmanship of not even bother standing up to shake FS's hands just makes me even not like them more.


----------



## dmasteR

NAVI losing to flipsid3 is probably one of the biggest upsets, but watching them play ExpertG. Not sure what to honestly think about NAVI at this point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is Dust2 supposed to be a CT-sided map?


T side. You should get between 9-11 rounds on T side. 9 Rounds on T side is literally bare minimum.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> NAVI losing to flipsid3 is probably one of the biggest upsets, but watching them play ExpertG. Not sure what to honestly think about NAVI at this point.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is Dust2 supposed to be a CT-sided map?
> 
> 
> 
> T side. You should get between 9-11 rounds on T side. 9 Rounds on T side is literally bare minimum.
Click to expand...

I was thinking it was a T side but why did the casters say it was CT-sided?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was thinking it was a T side but why did the casters say it was CT-sided?


Any idea which casters said that? No idea why anyone said that. D2 is a T sided map period.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was thinking it was a T side but why did the casters say it was CT-sided?
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea which casters said that? No idea why anyone said that. D2 is a T sided map period.
Click to expand...

The casters who casted Flipsid3 vs NaVi first game. I believe it was Thorin and the younger looking guy, but I wasn't paying attention to it too much because I was just in awe in how much FS was winning.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Any idea which casters said that? No idea why anyone said that. D2 is a T sided map period.


Thorin was saying it the whole game. I think it's pretty even, it depends on the teams.

You can see on http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=183&gameid=2
46.5% CT
53.5% T


----------



## TheYonderGod

In case anyone missed it, the brackets for the playoffs are:

*Epsilon* vs *Lemondogs*

*VP* vs *NaVi*

*NIP* vs *Titan*

*HR* vs *SK*

I'm no expert by any means, but here's my predictions:

Epsilon>Lemondogs - easy... not much to say here.
VP>NaVi - easy unless NaVi step it up.. In the final match they started playing how they should have started the first match, but still not enough to beat VP I think.
NIP>Titan - I still believe Titan could win if they would stop playing so passively, but they seem to be determined to keep doing that instead of what worked for them in the past.
HR>SK - Idk tbh, this game could be closer than NIP vs Titan. Probably HR will pull out on top because they've been playing as a team for longer. But by the same token, SK haven't played enough to predict how well they will play. Actually, the more I think about it, the more I want to switch to SK>HR. I DON'T KNOW.

Semi-Finals
VP>Epsilon
NIP>HR/SK

Finals: NIP vs VP. This will be a game to watch for sure.


----------



## dmasteR

Winnings for today. Great matches, really glad I didn't YOLO on NAVI like many people did haha. I also missed one bet on my alt account because the site.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> really glad I didn't YOLO on NAVI like many people did haha.


I'm still crying


----------



## Swag

Did you see the one guy's winning of over $1000?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Did you see the one guy's winning of over $1000?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: That's a lot of Steam games.


@Noizephixia


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I think I've gone completely insane here, I can't believe I'm even considering selling my first drop ever (Radiation Hazard).


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Your first drop was $26...? Nice.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Your first drop was $26...? Nice.


At the time of them actually dropping, it was $15, then went up to $35, dropped back down to $20, now it seems to be going back up.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Why are you selling everything?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Why are you selling everything?


This is just me trying to get a decent knife.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This is just me trying to get a decent knife.


why not cash out in keys and then get the knife using keys?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> why not cash out in keys and then get the knife using keys?


Pfffft.


----------



## Swag

I'd recommend trading for keys at a $2/key ratio and get a cheap knife with the keys. Traders are more inclined with keys while the Steam prices for knives are overpriced. That or buy a knife with real cash. Just as long as you get the knife first, you're good. Never deal with a middleman, a middleman is instant scam and make sure any link you click is not a phishing site.

I got a few FN karambits for $300 cash and sometimes, I strike a really good deal landing one for $250. I, in return, sell to people I trust for about $100 in profit (normally through an email transfer or moneygram).


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd recommend trading for keys at a $2/key ratio and get a cheap knife with the keys. Traders are more inclined with keys while the Steam prices for knives are overpriced. That or buy a knife with real cash. Just as long as you get the knife first, you're good. Never deal with a middleman, a middleman is instant scam and make sure any link you click is not a phishing site.
> 
> I got a few FN karambits for $300 cash and sometimes, I strike a really good deal landing one for $250. I, in return, sell to people I trust for about $100 in profit (normally through an email transfer or moneygram).


To be perfectly honest, by selling all of my stuff on the market, I've already lost about $10 to valve for the % they take each market sale. To then buy keys and sell at $2 each is, well....a dumb move imo. Eevery single person I've seen or delt with on CSGO lounge either tries to low-ball, or requests more items/money than the item is actually worth. Equal trading? what is that, some sort of satanic witchcraft?

Anyhow, I decided to keep my M4 atleast, I'll be happy with a flip knife for now.


----------



## Swag

I mean to trade your items in for keys. Not sell for steam money, then buy keys and then trade for those keys. Most traders will find the average price for an item for that day and then request a bargain-able amount for the item.

Let's say you have a $60 item, most of the time, you will get around 28 - 32 keys for that item. Normal price for goes $2/key so therefore, it follows to that price. Never buy a key and then use it to trade for an item. That's the dumbest thing you can ever do.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I mean to trade your items in for keys. Not sell for steam money, then buy keys and then trade for those keys. Most traders will find the average price for an item for that day and then request a bargain-able amount for the item.
> 
> Let's say you have a $60 item, most of the time, you will get around 28 - 32 keys for that item. Normal price for goes $2/key so therefore, it follows to that price. Never buy a key and then use it to trade for an item. That's the dumbest thing you can ever do.


Oh...Guess I got confused as usual. It's kinda too late for that though...



I've still got 3 more items left to sell and so I'll have a total of $79 or so. I'll eventually work my way back up to what I had and more, I just gotta put more money into it is all.


----------



## zemco999

*TRADING 101*



Spoiler: Flipping



*This is an extremely annoying and time consuming way to trade. You are better off doing a freelancing job, or taking extra hours in order to get what you want. I mainly did this in my free time whenever I was dead in competitive. I suck at competitive.*

Flipping means you are taking a low value weapon (most of the time drops) and trading them for higher value weapons. The best way to do this is to add people from the market with a gun worth more than yours. At the beginning it is easy to flip for guns worth 1.5x the price of your own (going from 4 to 6 cents, 6 to 9 cents etc) as you start gaining ground though, it is more difficult.

If someone says no to you, ask them which weapon they _would_ trade 1:1 with you, and then set out to get that weapon (unless it is of higher value, then just set out to keep that weapon and flip it for a more expensive weapon.) I found that once you got to ~$20 USD it was very difficult to trade up. What I did was I started from the bottom again, and got to $20 usd on another weapon. I continued this until I had built up enough profit to get myself my first knife. A flip knife forest DDPAT ft.

Knives to stay away from when you get your first knife: Safari Mesh (anything), any BS or WW forest knife, any low tier flip or gut knife that looks worse than its wear (for example a FT looking WW)





Spoiler: Why aren't weapons dropping?



If you are not getting any drops it can be for one of these reasons:


You are out of drops (weekly max)
There are not enough humans on the server
The server is not VAC secured






Spoiler: Adding people to flip items




Go to the market place
determine the price of your weapons
Find a weapon worth more than yours
add people from the market with a green or blue square around their name
message them if they accept
say this 'Hi! I have a _____ and would like to trade for your _____ that is on the market. Are you interested?"
If they say no, just move on.
I found that people with low hours in CS, and steam accounts less than 10 levels were the easiest to trade with.






Spoiler: I have a couple items flipped, what now??



Usually when I got to ~$25 for one item, I could not flip it anymore. It became extremely difficult to go up in value, so I would start at the bottom again. Once I had 3 $25 items, I traded for my first knife. When you go from a couple items to a knife, you usually have to overpay. When talking about low tier knives, this overpay is usually $5, mid tier $10-15, high tier could be anywhere from $20-75, and collectors knives you might even have to overpay by more than that.



Key trading will be continued at a later date, and later post.

My current Inventory: http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/ and yes that bayonet is a "collector's knife"

on a side note, I am doing 1:1 card swaps right now. If you need csGO cards, I'll 1:1 with any other card. I'm trying to level up my steam account.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> *TRADING 101*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flipping
> 
> 
> 
> *This is an extremely annoying and time consuming way to trade. You are better off doing a freelancing job, or taking extra hours in order to get what you want. I mainly did this in my free time whenever I was dead in competitive. I suck at competitive.*
> 
> Flipping means you are taking a low value weapon (most of the time drops) and trading them for higher value weapons. The best way to do this is to add people from the market with a gun worth more than yours. At the beginning it is easy to flip for guns worth 1.5x the price of your own (going from 4 to 6 cents, 6 to 9 cents etc) as you start gaining ground though, it is more difficult.
> 
> If someone says no to you, ask them which weapon they _would_ trade 1:1 with you, and then set out to get that weapon (unless it is of higher value, then just set out to keep that weapon and flip it for a more expensive weapon.) I found that once you got to ~$20 USD it was very difficult to trade up. What I did was I started from the bottom again, and got to $20 usd on another weapon. I continued this until I had built up enough profit to get myself my first knife. A flip knife forest DDPAT ft.
> 
> Knives to stay away from when you get your first knife: Safari Mesh (anything), any BS or WW forest knife, any low tier flip or gut knife that looks worse than its wear (for example a FT looking WW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why aren't weapons dropping?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not getting any drops it can be for one of these reasons:
> 
> 
> You are out of drops (weekly max)
> There are not enough humans on the server
> The server is not VAC secured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adding people to flip items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the market place
> determine the price of your weapons
> Find a weapon worth more than yours
> add people from the market with a green or blue square around their name
> message them if they accept
> say this 'Hi! I have a _____ and would like to trade for your _____ that is on the market. Are you interested?"
> If they say no, just move on.
> I found that people with low hours in CS, and steam accounts less than 10 levels were the easiest to trade with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have a couple items flipped, what now??
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when I got to ~$25 for one item, I could not flip it anymore. It became extremely difficult to go up in value, so I would start at the bottom again. Once I had 3 $25 items, I traded for my first knife. When you go from a couple items to a knife, you usually have to overpay. When talking about low tier knives, this overpay is usually $5, mid tier $10-15, high tier could be anywhere from $20-75, and collectors knives you might even have to overpay by more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Key trading will be continued at a later date, and later post.
> 
> My current Inventory: http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/ and yes that bayonet is a "collector's knife"
> 
> on a side note, I am doing 1:1 card swaps right now. If you need csGO cards, I'll 1:1 with any other card. I'm trying to level up my steam account.


Yeah...I've gotten atleast 5 'flip' or a proper term in my eyes - 'low-baller' offers from my AK Red Lam on the market.

Like you said, its time consuming, because people like me will price check and remove you real quick, and annoying to the seller, because the seller wants money and not some item worth $3-4 less, which in the end would waste my time because like I said, I want 'steam' money, not items.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah...I've gotten atleast 5 'flip' or a proper term in my eyes - 'low-baller' offers from my AK Red Lam on the market.
> 
> Like you said, its time consuming, because people like me will price check and remove you real quick, and annoying to the seller, because the seller wants money and not some item worth $3-4 less, which in the end would waste my time because like I said, I want 'steam' money, not items.


Yep it does get annoying when it happens to you, but when you are the one doing it it is very very very satisfying. My next little bit will be about key trading, which is really easy in my opinion, and then mid-high tier trading (I haven't owned anything very very very high tier yet though). Maybe I'll do a small tidbit on basic patterns you should watch for.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah...I've gotten atleast 5 'flip' or a proper term in my eyes - 'low-baller' offers from my AK Red Lam on the market.
> 
> Like you said, its time consuming, because people like me will price check and remove you real quick, and annoying to the seller, because the seller wants money and not some item worth $3-4 less, which in the end would waste my time because like I said, I want 'steam' money, not items.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it does get annoying when it happens to you, but when you are the one doing it it is very very very satisfying. My next little bit will be about key trading, which is really easy in my opinion, and then mid-high tier trading (I haven't owned anything very very very high tier yet though). Maybe I'll do a small tidbit on basic patterns you should watch for.
Click to expand...

All I'd like to learn after Im all settled in with my knife and I have my skins back from repurchasing, is how to effectively upgrade my knife.

Say I've got the Flip knife Night FT, and I just got a $20 steam card, or I have $20 paypal, what would be the absolute best way upgrade it?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> All I'd like to learn after Im all settled in with my knife and I have my skins back from repurchasing, is how to effectively upgrade my knife.
> 
> Say I've got the Flip knife Night FT, and I just got a $20 steam card, or I have $20 paypal, what would be the absolute best way upgrade it?


If you have $20 paypal, buy keys from a trader on reddit for $1.8-2 per key. If you have $20 steam wallet, advertise that you will buy an item from the market worth up to $20. I would use reddit to post (/r/globaloffensivetrade) looking to upgrade your knife.

The best option would to sell the knife for 100-120% worth in keys, buy more keys, and buy a better knife at 70-80% price using said keys.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> All I'd like to learn after Im all settled in with my knife and I have my skins back from repurchasing, is how to effectively upgrade my knife.
> 
> Say I've got the Flip knife Night FT, and I just got a $20 steam card, or I have $20 paypal, what would be the absolute best way upgrade it?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have $20 paypal, buy keys from a trader on reddit for $1.8-2 per key. If you have $20 steam wallet, advertise that you will buy an item from the market worth up to $20. I would use reddit to post (/r/globaloffensivetrade) looking to upgrade your knife.
> 
> The best option would to sell the knife for 100-120% worth in keys, buy more keys, and buy a better knife at 70-80% price using said keys.
Click to expand...

I'm liking the very first option the best, the second option sounds like it would require a trusted seller, and the third Is very plausible but I doubt I'd feel like doing all that work.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm liking the very first option the best, the second option sounds like it would require a trusted seller, and the third Is very plausible but I doubt I'd feel like doing all that work.


I know a couple trusted sellers, and I'm sure there are others that could point you in the right direction of a trusted seller.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm liking the very first option the best, the second option sounds like it would require a trusted seller, and the third Is very plausible but I doubt I'd feel like doing all that work.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a couple trusted sellers, and I'm sure there are others that could point you in the right direction of a trusted seller.
Click to expand...

Dmaster has told me of one buyer he trades with frequently but I'm pretty sure from all the impressions he's given me that he only buys/sells keys in bulk, or maybe not...I don't know for sure.


----------



## el gappo

Just played the best I think I've ever played. Ranked up to Nova 4 now so I must be as good as fatality right?







Getting the hang of it a bit now though... Just watched the highlights, was quite funny.



Maybe the other team need to go back to bed, bit early here.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Just played the best I think I've ever played. Ranked up to Nova 4 now so I must be as good as fatality right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the hang of it a bit now though... Just watched the highlights, was quite funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the other team need to go back to bed, bit early here.


I like the idea that you deliberately removed the 1337 speak out of his name because he no longer deserves it because he sucks.

Although maybe a guy with "just bleed" for an avatar isn't the subtle comedy kind of guy


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Just played the best I think I've ever played. Ranked up to Nova 4 now so I must be as good as fatality right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the hang of it a bit now though... Just watched the highlights, was quite funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the other team need to go back to bed, bit early here.


Congrats el gappo!







Nice progress!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Dmaster has told me of one buyer he trades with frequently but I'm pretty sure from all the impressions he's given me that he only buys/sells keys in bulk, or maybe not...I don't know for sure.


He sells single keys as well. Doesn't have to be bulk!

For those who don't know DreamHack BRACKET play has already started!

NAVI vs Virtus Pro





 TUNE IN!!!!!!

EPSILON VS LEMONDOGS






EDIT:

What is up with NAVI chasing for frags....


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Congrats el gappo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice progress!
> He sells single keys as well. Doesn't have to be bulk!
> 
> For those who don't know DreamHack BRACKET play has already started!
> 
> NAVI vs Virtus Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUNE IN!!!!!!
> 
> EPSILON VS LEMONDOGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> What is up with NAVI chasing for frags....


Anyone else find it stupid the quarters are during the day on monday. Kinda stupid imo.

Im guessing they didnt start till sat cos they had to play the BYOC qualifier first???

If not fri-sun is better or latter half of friday and then wait till 4pm for the rest of the games today.

Sunday night was a bunch of dribble games instead of the finals it should have been.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Anyone else find it stupid the quarters are during the day on monday. Kinda stupid imo.
> 
> Im guessing they didnt start till sat cos they had to play the BYOC qualifier first???
> 
> If not fri-sun is better or latter half of friday and then wait till 4pm for the rest of the games today.
> 
> Sunday night was a bunch of dribble games instead of the finals it should have been.


I agree, but this happens like every single DreamHack Summer.

NAVI wins the first map. They looked really on point compared to Virtus Pro. Next map is Mirage, typically a map that VP wins on against anyone.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Anyone else find it stupid the quarters are during the day on monday. Kinda stupid imo.
> 
> Im guessing they didnt start till sat cos they had to play the BYOC qualifier first???
> 
> If not fri-sun is better or latter half of friday and then wait till 4pm for the rest of the games today.
> 
> Sunday night was a bunch of dribble games instead of the finals it should have been.


Was just talking to lastshot about this, seems so silly. It's not surprising they have a good 10K less viewers than the group stage streams but I guess it's worth it to have the finals at prime time.

Monday 16 June
08:30 - Playoffs- Warm-up
10:00 - Quarter Finals - Round of 8 - BO3
14:30 - Semi Final 1 - Round of 4 - BO3
18:00 - Semi Final 2 - Round of 4 - BO3
22:30 - Grand Final - BO3

A long day of gaming that!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Although maybe a guy with "just bleed" for an avatar isn't the subtle comedy kind of guy


YOU DON'T KNOW ME!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Was just talking to lastshot about this, seems so silly. It's not surprising they have a good 10K less viewers than the group stage streams but I guess it's worth it to have the finals at prime time.
> 
> Monday 16 June
> 
> 08:30 - Playoffs- Warm-up
> 
> 10:00 - Quarter Finals - Round of 8 - BO3
> 
> 14:30 - Semi Final 1 - Round of 4 - BO3
> 
> 18:00 - Semi Final 2 - Round of 4 - BO3
> 
> 22:30 - Grand Final - BO3
> 
> A long day of gaming that!
> 
> YOU DON'T KNOW ME!


Its because dreamhack is for 1337 pro gamerz only, anyone with a day job isnt worthy to watch


----------



## dmasteR

Virtus Pro is completely out of the tournament and has been sent home. Interesting.

NAVI beats VP.


----------



## el gappo

The NIP Titan game is here apparently. The coverage is great and all but damn is it hard to find out what's going on. The site is trash...


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NIP Titan game is here apparently. The coverage is great and all but damn is it hard to find out what's going on. The site is trash...


NiP game? The next game's in 2 and half hours, which is Epsilon vs. Na'Vi


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> NiP game? The next game's in 2 and half hours, which is Epsilon vs. Na'Vi


They aren't covering them on the dreamhack channel but Nip vs Titan and SK vs Hellraisers are live now. The games at 2:30 are the semi's and 'TBD' isn't a team


----------



## crucifix85

just got home from work and see NIP threw for skins against Fnatic.







. If only i had the balls to bet more on that match.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> just got home from work and see NIP threw for skins against Fnatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If only i had the balls to bet more on that match.


Highly doubt they threw for skins. No player from a top team is silly enough to throw for skins. You have a name to live up to, not to mention it looks poorly on the organization you're representing by losing.


----------



## Swag

Love the random music, hahaha! Official NiP vs Titan song.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Highly doubt they threw for skins. No player from a top team is silly enough to throw for skins. You have a name to live up to, not to mention it looks poorly on the organization you're representing by losing.


the might not have "thrown" per say but a match during Dreamhack? Yea i just didnt see NIP taking this game seriously at all. Here is the scoreline:6-14 on de_train, 16-7 on de_dust2. Who knows maybe Fnatic finally decided to show up during a match...


----------



## Swag

I'm rooting for a NaVi vs NiP game.

I'll be honest, I don't think they were throwing, but I think they realized that the bigger tournament they need to focus on is DHS. I found it quite weird how NiP was basically only allowed about 6 hours of sleep because their match with Titan was 9 hours from their fnatic match. After the games and some interview time, they barely got to sleep.


----------



## Swag

If anyone who has missed or wasn't watching, this is the current bracket result. Courtesy of FACEIT.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> They aren't covering them on the dreamhack channel but Nip vs Titan and SK vs Hellraisers are live now. The games at 2:30 are the semi's and 'TBD' isn't a team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, didn't know there were multiple channels covering the games xD Thanks for the links!


----------



## Swag

DreamhackCS - 



 [English] [3 - 4 casters]
FACEITTV - 



 [English] [2 casters]
GSstudio_CSGO - 



 [Russian] [1 - 2 casters]
ceh9 - 



 [Russian] [1 caster]
IzakOOO - 



 [English/Russian] [1 caster]
99Damage - 



 [German] [1 caster]

DreamhackCS gets to choose which match they want to cast, and the others get to stream the other match(es).


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> just got home from work and see NIP threw for skins against Fnatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If only i had the balls to bet more on that match.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Highly doubt they threw for skins. No player from a top team is silly enough to throw for skins. You have a name to live up to, not to mention it looks poorly on the organization you're representing by losing.


It was really late by the time that match started and NiP knew they had to play earlier on today so I suspect they didn't take it seriously and wanted the game out of the way as quick as possible. fnatic are out of the other tournament so they had nothing to lose. If they had played 3 maps that were all close it could have gone on for like 3 hours.

It seems Guardian woke up for Navi on Mirage, he basically said last night that they lost their first game because they thought it would be easy and didn't take it that seriously.


----------



## LDV617

Yesterday, mid game, I downranked back to MG2 -_- I think someone in one of my recent games got a VAC hammer and I got -ELO for it. Patch works as intended ^^

On the good news;

yesterday a viewer donated a Case Hardened M9 almost all blue <3


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Yesterday, mid game, I downranked back to MG2 -_- I think someone in one of my recent games got a VAC hammer and I got -ELO for it. Patch works as intended ^^
> 
> On the good news;
> 
> yesterday a viewer donated a Case Hardened M9 almost all blue <3


Screenshots please







I might donate a nametag if I get to name 'er Nvm managed to open my eyes and notice you have your steam profile there. I see it is already named









Does anyone here have $15 in their steam wallet? I want to get 5 copies of csGO when it goes on sale for my brother and a couple friends as well as an alt account for myself. I'll trade you 8 keys($20) if you can do that for me. 4 up front and 4 after


----------



## daav1d

Semi final NiP vs Hellraisers starts now!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semi final NiP vs Hellraisers starts now!


Who's this guy?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Who's this guy?


Got to follow my fellow swedes ofc


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Got to follow my fellow swedes ofc


I figured


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Screenshots please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might donate a nametag if I get to name 'er Nvm managed to open my eyes and notice you have your steam profile there. I see it is already named
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have $15 in their steam wallet? I want to get 5 copies of csGO when it goes on sale for my brother and a couple friends as well as an alt account for myself. I'll trade you 8 keys($20) if you can do that for me. 4 up front and 4 after


Lets do it!!!

Add me please ^^

Thanks for the offer though, have you tuned in to stream yet? ^^


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Lets do it!!!
> 
> Add me please ^^
> 
> Thanks for the offer though, have you tuned in to stream yet? ^^


once or twice while I was trading

also, added


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Dmaster has told me of one buyer he trades with frequently but I'm pretty sure from all the impressions he's given me that he only buys/sells keys in bulk, or maybe not...I don't know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> He sells single keys as well. Doesn't have to be bulk!
Click to expand...

In that case, I have a question. Does he like, buy any old weapons for keys or how does he deal exactly? I'm still trying to get this ST Sawed Off Orange DDPAT WW sold, and I'd like at least a key or something for it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Oops, double post :/


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> In that case, I have a question. Does he like, buy any old weapons for keys or how does he deal exactly? I'm still trying to get this ST Sawed Off Orange DDPAT WW sold, and I'd like at least a key or something for it.


most larger traders, and the people selling keys, will buy weapons at 80% value in keys


----------



## Swag

I bought a karambit fade FN for 175 keys. If I were to convert my money to keys, I'd find a seller for keys that sells them for $2/each.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> In that case, I have a question. Does he like, buy any old weapons for keys or how does he deal exactly? I'm still trying to get this ST Sawed Off Orange DDPAT WW sold, and I'd like at least a key or something for it.


Not positive if he does. I deal with someone else for that, but he only deals with higher end weapons. I'll ask them when I get a chance.

This match is absolutely fantastic.

NiP won Nuke 16-9
HellRaisers won Inferno 16-11

D2 PREDS?

NAVI or HR/NiP as the winners?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> In that case, I have a question. Does he like, buy any old weapons for keys or how does he deal exactly? I'm still trying to get this ST Sawed Off Orange DDPAT WW sold, and I'd like at least a key or something for it.
> 
> 
> 
> most larger traders, and the people selling keys, will buy weapons at 80% value in keys
Click to expand...

So basically, since my weapon is worth about $3 on the market give or take. I'd get about one key for it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So basically, since my weapon is worth about $3 on the market give or take. I'd get about one key for it?


Yes, most likely. He surely won't give you two keys lol. Will most likely give you goodies with a key.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So basically, since my weapon is worth about $3 on the market give or take. I'd get about one key for it?


most likely
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not positive if he does. I deal with someone else for that, but he only deals with higher end weapons. I'll ask them when I get a chance.
> 
> This match is absolutely fantastic.
> 
> NiP won Nuke 16-9
> HellRaisers won Inferno 16-11
> 
> D2 PREDS?
> 
> NAVI or HR/NiP as the winners?


HR <3


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not positive if he does. I deal with someone else for that, but he only deals with higher end weapons. I'll ask them when I get a chance.
> 
> This match is absolutely fantastic.
> 
> NiP won Nuke 16-9
> HellRaisers won Inferno 16-11
> 
> D2 PREDS?
> 
> NAVI or HR/NiP as the winners?


Hopefully NiP!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Hopefully NiP!


This is getting so dang close. Considering how many gun rounds HR has won, this is incredible.


----------



## LDV617

zemco thanks for the add / twitch follow. I'll be streaming this evening (EST) and if you are on then I can definitely do that trade.


----------



## Swag

FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG! FRIBERG!

In all seriousness, that was a super intense match. I felt like the momentum was going to be too strong to stop.


----------



## PolyMorphist

When I grow up, I want to be more like Friberg.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> When I grow up, I want to be more like Friberg.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well... just had a game with de-rankers... It's like I spent $15 to spectate people


----------



## Swag

"The ace-ing on the cake"


----------



## Jolly Roger

That got intense for a second! Thought HR might pull it off/


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> zemco thanks for the add / twitch follow. I'll be streaming this evening (EST) and if you are on then I can definitely do that trade.


sounds good. If I don't fall asleep I'll try to catch a bit of the stream.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Well... just had a game with de-rankers... It's like I spent $15 to spectate people


Report them all, and have everyone else do the same. They'll get a nice ban.

By the way, do you have a demo we can watch?


----------



## krz94

hmm anyone betting on the final? my gut says go with nip but not sure if i should bet at all


----------



## Imprezzion

I won't bet but if i would it'd be NiP all the way. I'm a huuuuuge NiP fan so yeah.. hehe...

I did just have a crazy game tho. One AFK on both teams so we played 4v4 with 1 bot per team. I completely wrecked them with the AWP. I suck at assault rifles (as in, i can't hit a thing further then 10 meters if it's moving) but AWPing is totally my thing. 29-9 or something with the rest of my team being barely equal or even negative at the 14-15 kill mark.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> hmm anyone betting on the final? my gut says go with nip but not sure if i should bet at all


I'm just tossing large on NAVI for the value.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm just tossing large on NAVI for the value.


hmm interesting. odds are pretty close so return won't be that big

i mean if it would have been something like 30 - 70 or more i would have gone navi for sure. but 60 - 40 idk


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Report them all, and have everyone else do the same. They'll get a nice ban.
> 
> By the way, do you have a demo we can watch?


Yes. I'll get the link in a sec. I'm still a scrub, so no criticizing. 'Ex Nihilo' is my friend, he will be open to to criticism. I'm currently 'AceRinehardt'.

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-xXXfZ-2tqDf-oCDYA-AriZo-SD8aC

I just left. It happened once we were at 8-0 or something.

EDIT: Apparently the Steam DL stuff don't like the URL code here on OCN
EDIT2: Two of them have a previous VAC ban


----------



## PolyMorphist

Played one game this morning (before the initial DH matches), went 14-24, dying from stupid things and getting killed from behind (showing a lack of game sense). Just played a quick game before the finals and went 24-16, knowing exactly where my enemies were and what their next move was going to be. Watching pro games helps me immensely - It's up there with watching demos and deathmatching in terms of improving as a player.

One thing I've learned to do is instantly smoke and flash my position if I miss a peek/shot with my gun, especially in places like d_2 mid where players are prone to rush you when they have the chance. If you're AWPing CT spawn, miss a shot to a player walking down mid, instantly smoke off and flash in front of you. I've noticed that players often take a missed shot as their opportunity to rush an opponent, and often times it works. A neat little tactic I've learnt from watching professional players.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> hmm anyone betting on the final? my gut says go with nip but not sure if i should bet at all


Not betting, but I wouldn't put it past Navi winning it. When they put their minds to it they're a very good team, especially skill wise, strategy isn't always up there.


----------



## Blackops_2

Man playing on my backup rig with an IPS monitor...looks great but it's like swinging at a 90mph fast ball 30 seconds after it hits the catcher's glove..


----------



## BreakDown

when does the grand final actually start?

@dmaster, what keyboard do you use?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Man playing on my backup rig with an IPS monitor...looks great but it's like swinging at a 90mph fast ball 30 seconds after it hits the catcher's glove..


I've wondered about this... being fairly new to PC gaming and newish to CSGO...

I play on 24" IPS monitors with all the eye candy turned on. Wonder if I actually used game mode, if my stats would improve.

Thoughts?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Watching pro games helps me immensely


This. I have learned SO much from watching tournaments. Unfortunately I am missing a lot of DH, but I can speak from experience when I say that watching these competitive games help. You will NEVER see this type of play if you just queue mm / altpug (maybe if you are lucky).

I feel like you need to see and experience how the pros do it, then you can take that experience and apply it to your own games.

I also learned how to zerg by watching Stephano, watching him taught me almost everything I know about SC2. This year I have been trying to apply the same technique to CS.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Not betting, but I wouldn't put it past Navi winning it. When they put their minds to it they're a very good team, especially skill wise, strategy isn't always up there.


I think with how incredible the teamwork is with these CIS/Ukraine teams, I honestly think that's a strategy in itself considering how slow and passive they play. It's hard to catch these guys off guard simply because of how good their teamwork is. They almost always capitalize on trades, it's extremely scary in fact how well they're able to trade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Yes. I'll get the link in a sec. I'm still a scrub, so no criticizing. 'Ex Nihilo' is my friend, he will be open to to criticism. I'm currently 'AceRinehardt'.
> 
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-xXXfZ-2tqDf-oCDYA-AriZo-SD8aC
> 
> I just left. It happened once we were at 8-0 or something.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the Steam DL stuff don't like the URL code here on OCN
> EDIT2: Two of them have a previous VAC ban


Can't help you get better if you won't let me point out a few things that I believe you can work on that are fairly simple.









DreamHack Finals NiP vs. Natus Vincere






Starts in 25 mins! Get in here and watch some fantastic CS!


----------



## Swag

23:30 CET, so 23 minutes from now. Unless they delay it again, the delays are because of problems with the steam and stuff.

I'm pretty sure he uses a Ducky keyboard.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think with how incredible the teamwork is with these CIS/Ukraine teams, I honestly think that's a strategy in itself considering how slow and passive they play. It's hard to catch these guys off guard simply because of how good their teamwork is. They almost always capitalize on trades, it's extremely scary in fact how well they're able to trade.


True, the slow passive style is impressive when they get it right. What sometimes worries me is if they get slowed down by the other team they have a habit of running out of time. They sometimes get caught off guard by really quick/aggressive plays by the other team too. You're right about the trades, they always take a fight and often win it. That's probably their main strength for me the majority of the time.


----------



## Swag

You can buy a Zeus in DHS?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Wow. First time watching a professional game. I think Na'Vi could have used a little bit better economy. NiP played a bit aggressively than I would have expected too. I'm not sure if what these guys were doing is on par of a typical pro game, but they both played amazingly. Can't wait for the next round. I hope it goes to all three rounds.


----------



## MR-e

aww shucks, i get off work in 11 minutes... the commute home is already 1.5hrs >_<
do i sit in my office and turn off the lights?!!?!

pred, 16-9 nip on de_train


----------



## Swag

NiP played Inferno how they used to play Inferno.

Before, NiP's best map was known to be Inferno (arguably) but this tournament, you could see how they dragged their feet in Inferno.

NiP played well, Na'Vi just couldn't gain any traction so they always just kept losing. I think if they wanted to win the map, they should have played a bit more aggressive in my opinion.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Best poster ever


----------



## Fusion Racing

This game though...


----------



## Jolly Roger

That was pretty epic.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GG, NiP



Anyone know what headset this is?


----------



## Swag

NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP

GeT_RiGhT for MVP!
Friberg for best plays!
f0rest for best clutches!
Xist for best IGL!
Fifflaren for most fails with AWP!

P.S. Those aren't headphones. Those are actually sound proof cups to isolate the players from the cheering on the outside.







They use earphones for sound and the headsets around their neck for the mics.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GG, NiP
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what headset this is?


They're to sound proof actually. They're not headphones to listen with.

NiP see off Na´Vi to win DH Summer

http://www.hltv.org/news/12612-nip-see-off-navi-to-win-dh-summer


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They're to sound proof actually. They're not headphones to listen with.
> 
> NiP see off Na´Vi to win DH Summer
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12612-nip-see-off-navi-to-win-dh-summer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP NiP
> 
> GeT_RiGhT for MVP!
> Friberg for best plays!
> f0rest for best clutches!
> Xist for best IGL!
> Fifflaren for most fails with AWP!
> 
> P.S. Those aren't headphones. Those are actually sound proof cups to isolate the players from the cheering on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use earphones for sound and the headsets around their neck for the mics.


Thanks, guys. They didn't look like generic gaming headsets so I was curious


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> GeT_RiGhT for MVP!
> Friberg for best plays!
> f0rest for best clutches!
> Xist for best IGL!
> *Fifflaren for most fails with AWP!*


Nooo. Fifflaren was a beast this match!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> GeT_RiGhT for MVP!
> Friberg for best plays!
> f0rest for best clutches!
> Xist for best IGL!
> *Fifflaren for most fails with AWP!*
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo. Fifflaren was a beast this match!
Click to expand...

He was good for that one round in lower on train but other than that, he mostly got outskilled in AWPing from Guardian and f0rest always picked it up to return the kill. NiP has been my team since HeatoN created it, but Fifflaren definitely did not do good with the AWP this series.

I heard GeT_RiGhT is kind of sick right now, is that true? I was asking around why he was performing so subpar to his name and people kept telling me because of the sleep deprivation from the past 3 days and as well as his illness.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

How did my name end up in that quote?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> How did my name end up in that quote?


Honestly don't know, I think when he edited my post to reduce its size, he accidentally changed the name from Swag to yours.


----------



## Swag

For those who missed the NiP vs Hellraisers game, this is the highlight of one of the best plays in DHS.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Wow friberg decimated them like it was nothing. Too bad I missed the matches cuz I had to sleep. Oh well, the highlights will come soon enough.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> He was good for that one round in lower on train but other than that, he mostly got outskilled in AWPing from Guardian and f0rest always picked it up to return the kill. NiP has been my team since HeatoN created it, but Fifflaren definitely did not do good with the AWP this series.
> 
> I heard GeT_RiGhT is kind of sick right now, is that true? I was asking around why he was performing so subpar to his name and people kept telling me because of the sleep deprivation from the past 3 days and as well as his illness.


Getting out-awped by possibly the best awper in the game right now isn't that bad. He held his own with the awp most of the time, but what I really meant was his performance in general was good. If any of them missed like 1 kill, the game could have gone the other way, all 5 of them stepped it up for the victory. Fiffy even had better stats than Friberg and the same amount of kills/1 more death than Xizt. I just hate how everyone always hates on him...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> How did my name end up in that quote?


Uhhh idk, I probably quoted a different post from you and then didn't reply, and wasn't paying attention while trying to remove it/shorten Swags post.


----------



## Swag

I don't hate Fiff, but I will be honest in how he plays. Just like how GeT_RiGhT didn't play too well this entire tournament apart from the last series.







f0rest picked up Fiff's AWP role quite a bit.

Anyway, friberg had a lot of MVP worthy moments this series but GeT_RiGht's insane picks and step up in the heat of moments really made him (in my opinion) the right choice for MVP status. And not just that, his ability to not care about the people in Dream Stadium when he jumped up on to HeatoN like he was a girl jumping on her guy. That has to prove he's got the biggest circles out of the entire team.


----------



## LDV617

but... GeT_RiGhT jumping on HeatoN _is_ a girl jumping on her guy xD


----------



## bravooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For those who missed the NiP vs Hellraisers game, this is the highlight of one of the best plays in DHS.


I saw that live on twitch randomly going through channels. Pretty insane he could keep his spray down like that on an AK


----------



## LDV617

Friberg has AMAZING spray control, from what I've seen, probably the best in the world.

Quick frag movie from an ace I pulled off last night ^^


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Friberg has AMAZING spray control, from what I've seen, probably the best in the world.
> 
> Quick frag movie from an ace I pulled off last night ^^


All of the NiP players do, GTR is especially good at it with the AK at long range.

That video was amusing, ace vs ace, nice work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> but... GeT_RiGhT jumping on HeatoN _is_ a girl jumping on her guy xD


I'd jump on HeatoN, no ****.


----------



## ralliartninja

Hey guys I am thinking of buying a new set of headphones would like to hear some input.

Current: Siberia V2

Choices would be: Audio Technica AD-700X
Audio Technica A-700X
Sennheiser HD558

Honestly I dont know the difference between the 2 Audio Technicas lol


----------



## LDV617

Love my 558s, such an AMAZING investment.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralliartninja*
> 
> Hey guys I am thinking of buying a new set of headphones would like to hear some input.
> 
> Current: Siberia V2
> 
> Choices would be: Audio Technica AD-700X
> Audio Technica A-700X
> Sennheiser HD558
> 
> Honestly I dont know the difference between the 2 Audio Technicas lol


The difference between the AD-700 and A-700 is the open back. The AD-700 are open so they have a better sound stage, but bleed more sound in and out. If you game in a noisy environment or have people nearby who will be annoyed if they can hear your sound, carefully consider getting open headphones.
I have AD-700s and they are amazing. Can't speak on the other ones because I've never used them, all 3 are good though.


----------



## ralliartninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The difference between the AD-700 and A-700 is the open back. The AD-700 are open so they have a better sound stage, but bleed more sound in and out. If you game in a noisy environment or have people nearby who will be annoyed if they can hear your sound, carefully consider getting open headphones.
> I have AD-700s and they are amazing. Can't speak on the other ones because I've never used them, all 3 are good though.


Yeah I wanted the AD-700s but they no longer make them and I cannot find them new under $200 lol.
Supposedly the AD-700x is about the same thing. Hopefully someone can chime in and give us some comparison.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> I've wondered about this... being fairly new to PC gaming and newish to CSGO...
> 
> I play on 24" IPS monitors with all the eye candy turned on. Wonder if I actually used game mode, if my stats would improve.
> 
> Thoughts?


What is game mode? Less it somehow reduces input lag and response time it probably wont make that much of a difference to be honest. I can still play on my IPS. The difference between my two monitors is pretty substantial the one on my main rig is a 144hz monitor @ 1ms response rate, the IPS at home is just a 60hz monitor with a 5ms response rate. There is a noticeable difference between the two. I mean CS GO isn't unplayable or anything i can still do good, just feels very different on this monitor and there is some noticeable input lag which is hard to counter.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> What is game mode? Less it somehow reduces input lag and response time it probably wont make that much of a difference to be honest. I can still play on my IPS. The difference between my two monitors is pretty substantial the one on my main rig is a 144hz monitor @ 1ms response rate, the IPS at home is just a 60hz monitor with a 5ms response rate. There is a noticeable difference between the two. I mean CS GO isn't unplayable or anything i can still do good, just feels very different on this monitor and there is some noticeable input lag which is hard to counter.


Game mode supposedly makes the response time better by removing post processing. I tried it, and didnt notice a difference. Except washed out colors.

My monitor is a native 60Hz 5ms though, so I'm sure it doesnt matter anyways. I have never noticed input lag. But I have never used anything but 60Hz. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Game mode supposedly makes the response time better by removing post processing. I tried it, and didnt notice a difference. Except washed out colors.
> 
> My monitor is a native 60Hz 5ms though, so I'm sure it doesnt matter anyways. I have never noticed input lag. But I have never used anything but 60Hz. Ignorance is bliss.


My IPS is nothing more than a cheap Asus, think we got it for 150$ IIRC. It in particular is noticeable to me. Though i'm used to a 144hz monitor and if you ever get one you'll notice right away the feeling of it. The way the mouse moves feels much smoother. It's hard to explain less i could show you. I remember a discussion on 120hz vs 60hz, before i had gotten my VG248QE, and Vega saying "just move the mouse across the screen, and i'll tell you instantly." Or something to that extent and he was right. Now that said i also played a little on my friends 550$ PLS which is only 60hz on BF4 and it felt just as good as my old 23" 60hz TN panel that i sold a friend. But for our IPS in particular it's rather noticeable even compared to those two 60hz monitors.

I know a lot of people don't like giving up their color accuracy that IPS natively offers over TN but if you can find a good ICC profile for a TN they can be pretty close in quality. You just need to sit in front of the monitor like it's intended. I've compared my IPS and TN side by side (just looking) and with my ICC profile they're very very similar. The IPS probably has slightly deeper blacks so it does look a tad better but it's not much discernible.

Truth be told i want the new 1440p 120hz monitor from Asus so bad it's irritating. Best of both worlds now.


----------



## Aventadoor

60hz feel rather choppy.
And who cares about colors in CSGO?








100% Digital Vibrance + BenQ FPS1 mode


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 60hz feel rather choppy.
> And who cares about colors in CSGO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Digital Vibrance + BenQ FPS1 mode


It's all about 120Hz w/ Lightboost and 75% digital vibrance.


----------



## LDV617

I am currently playing at 1600x900 @ 75hz (OC) and 200 saturation in CCC.

Cannot wait to get a 144hz monitor.

What do you guys value more? The color quality of a benQ 120hz? Or the speed of the Asus 144hz? I'm at a ~$250 budget (Asus is $190 on ebay, factory refurb)


----------



## Swag

I used an Asus for a while, then I had gave it to my brother. I was sticking to using my 1440p monitors, but gaming on a 60Hz is kind of hard after getting used to a 120+Hz. So I then bought the BenQ. I'll be honest, I see no difference in them. Only reason why I like the BenQ more is because it looks better.


----------



## Shanenanigans

BenQ XL2411z, if you can get it cheap. The new Blur Reduction doesn't wash out colors when using the strobed modes at 120hz and 144hz. It's amazing right now for me.


----------



## Kyal

Lightboost 120hz>144HZ IMO if you can stand the slightly ****ter colours. Personally didn't notice a difference between standard 120 & 144hz.
Can recommend the BenQs though, fantastic IMO.


----------



## dmasteR

Tomorrow is Counter-Strike's birthday. I would expect a fairly large update tomorrow and some announcements about a 250K tournament


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Tomorrow is Counter-Strike's birthday. I would expect a fairly large update tomorrow and some announcements about a 250K tournament


So it's real?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So it's real?


So what's real? haha.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I am currently playing at 1600x900 @ 75hz (OC) and 200 saturation in CCC.
> 
> Cannot wait to get a 144hz monitor.
> 
> What do you guys value more? The color quality of a benQ 120hz? Or the speed of the Asus 144hz? I'm at a ~$250 budget (Asus is $190 on ebay, factory refurb)


Wait for sale somewhere like i did pick up the Asus for 240$, download the ICC profile from http:// http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe and enjoy.

While i can't comment on the BenQ i'm very satisfied with my VG248QE with the ICC profile. It's very similar to my IPS at home. For a 120hz+ 1080p monitor the Asus is hard to beat for the price.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Wait for sale somewhere like i did pick up the Asus for 240$, download the ICC profile from http:// http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe and enjoy.
> 
> While i can't comment on the BenQ i'm very satisfied with my VG248QE with the ICC profile. It's very similar to my IPS at home. For a 120hz+ 1080p monitor the Asus is hard to beat for the price.


I got that screen as well. Also very happy with it. But I just set brightness on 90 and digitial vibrance on 55 (and 100 in NVIDIA Control Panel, standard is 50 on both). I don't really care for perfect colors, as long it looks good in CS:GO.


----------



## Blk

New $250k tournament announced


----------



## Shanenanigans

So new skins and souvenirs and people watching for more skins. This is nice.


----------



## LDV617

Happy to see these 6 figure tournaments happen for CS:GO.

Can't wait for CS:GO - The International ^^

edit: Steam sale where are you?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Happy to see these 6 figure tournaments happen for CS:GO.
> 
> Can't wait for CS:GO - The International ^^
> 
> edit: Steam sale where are you?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Blk

Steam sale in half an hour I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Can't wait for CS:GO - The International ^^


volvo pls.


----------



## waylo88

Yup, they usually start at 1PM Eastern. Same goes for when they rollover into new deals daily.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Steam sale in half an hour I believe.
> volvo pls.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Yup, they usually start at 1PM Eastern. Same goes for when they rollover into new deals daily.


http://steamdb.info/sales/

9 Mins.


----------



## Sikkamore

So I have a couple questions for some of you higher ups/more regular players.

I just started playing more hardcore and want to get better but I'm curious about sound.

My headset recently went crazy on me and my left ear was louder (or quieter can't remember) than my right. I just tried to even it out via the audio settings. Any way I can get it so it's spot on even?

And what would you guys recommend for audio settings and/or an audio mixer that I can tune for CSGO? I want to be able to hear people walking from a mile away xD


----------



## LDV617

Sounds like a windows setting, or bad cabling in the headset.

Let me speak from experience, audio is MASSIVE in CS:GO.

I just bought a pair of headphones, and a sound card to drive them, and I noticed a huge improvement in my game and awareness. Advice; don't get gaming brand headsets, get an established manufacturer's headphones.

I got the Sennheiser 558s + Creative HD Titanium 5.1 for ~$150 and I do not regret it what so ever.

What headphones are you currently using?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> So I have a couple questions for some of you higher ups/more regular players.
> 
> I just started playing more hardcore and want to get better but I'm curious about sound.
> 
> My headset recently went crazy on me and my left ear was louder (or quieter can't remember) than my right. I just tried to even it out via the audio settings. Any way I can get it so it's spot on even?
> 
> And what would you guys recommend for audio settings and/or an audio mixer that I can tune for CSGO? I want to be able to hear people walking from a mile away xD


Go to your sound cards properties (sound -> playback -> your device), then the Levels tab, and then click the balance button for the 'front volume' or 'main volume' label.

Balance it yourself by playing something duplexed from mono.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Sounds like a windows setting, or bad cabling in the headset.
> 
> Let me speak from experience, audio is MASSIVE in CS:GO.
> 
> I just bought a pair of headphones, and a sound card to drive them, and I noticed a huge improvement in my game and awareness. Advice; don't get gaming brand headsets, get an established manufacturer's headphones.
> 
> I got the Sennheiser 558s + Creative HD Titanium 5.1 for ~$150 and I do not regret it what so ever.
> 
> What headphones are you currently using?


Right now I'm using on board audio with my Steelseries 7H headset
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Go to your sound cards properties (sound -> playback -> your device), then the Levels tab, and then click the balance button for the 'front volume' or 'main volume' label.
> 
> Balance it yourself by playing something duplexed from mono.


Alright I'll give that a try! Thanks gonX


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So new skins and souvenirs and people watching for more skins. This is nice.


http://www.hltv.org/news/12635-india-to-send-one-team-to-eswc

Hear about this?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12635-india-to-send-one-team-to-eswc
> 
> Hear about this?


Yeah I did. I know the guy who's part of the team that hosts all these events so I was gonna give him a call today for this. If they have a qualifier, there are three pretty good teams ( on a relative basis, and miles ahead of other Indian teams ) including mine that can battle it out for the top. My team will know very soon how we stack up against one of the others, since we missed a LAN a few weeks ago. Should know by this weekend hopefully in the tournament that's running.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Right now I'm using on board audio with my Steelseries 7H headset
> Alright I'll give that a try! Thanks gonX


I can't speak on the quality of those phones, but I bet upgrading from onboard could be a big help. I got my phones first, then upgraded to card, and noticed a big positional and depth difference. I wish I had tried to card first on my junker headset (TekNMotion Yapster).


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I can't speak on the quality of those phones, but I bet upgrading from onboard could be a big help. I got my phones first, then upgraded to card, and noticed a big positional and depth difference. I wish I had tried to card first on my junker headset (TekNMotion Yapster).


They're pretty decent. I also have some Audio Technica AD-700's or whatever they're called. They're just uncomfortable for me because they rest on my ears. I was hoping there would be a program that would allow me to alter my sound more so I could hear footsteps a touch better. I mean, I can hear them fine, but hearing them even more would be a better thing right?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> They're pretty decent. I also have some Audio Technica AD-700's or whatever they're called. They're just uncomfortable for me because they rest on my ears. I was hoping there would be a program that would allow me to alter my sound more so I could hear footsteps a touch better. I mean, I can hear them fine, but hearing them even more would be a better thing right?


I guess you could try Razer Surround, if you don't plan upgrading to a sound card.

AD 700 will be mighty fine for CSGO in regards to positional audio, and gaming in general.


----------



## LDV617

Yea the AD-700s will work great from what I hear.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I guess you could try Razer Surround, if you don't plan upgrading to a sound card.
> 
> AD 700 will be mighty fine for CSGO in regards to positional audio, and gaming in general.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Yea the AD-700s will work great from what I hear.


I'd love to try the AD 700s but like I said they're too big for my head which leads to them sitting on my ears lol VERY uncomfy for long gaming sessions. I should try them out though before I sell them.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'd love to try the AD 700s but like I said they're too big for my head which leads to them sitting on my ears lol VERY uncomfy for long gaming sessions. I should try them out though before I sell them.


There is a mod known as the "phatpad" mod in which you place rubber tubing (like a fuel hose or w/c tubing) under the pads. I have done this myself on both the AD700s and the AD2000s. Here is link to a guide that used coaxial cable

Traditionally you also replace the stock pads with the W5000 pads, but i did it with the stock ones.

If you cant be bothered to get some tubing then you can stuff foam or even tissue paper (did this temporarily myself) between the pads and the driver housing, anything that gives you more lift off.

Honestly the AD700 is the best headset for counterstrike that has ever been made. (cant attest for the AD700X but kinda spoils them as a budget choice @ £180)

They posses the 2 most important qualities:


Massive Soundstage (the biggest of any headphone)
No bass
I do however feel that positional sound isnt THAT important in GO as the sound of the game itself is kinda bad so it levels the playing field somewhat.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I do however feel that positional sound isnt THAT important in GO as the sound of the game itself is kinda bad so it levels the playing field somewhat.


I am playing in MGE/DMG ranks and am constantly getting the upper hand by out-positioning enemies based on audio. Just look at the video I posted above, got a kill camping double doors B by prefiring when I heard footsteps run through. I know you could technically do this with a cheap headset, or earbuds, but it wouldn't be as easy.

I used to have to think a lot about what I was hearing, and what it meant in game, now it seems very natural.

EDIT: Just something to add, previous to getting my HD558s, I never muted people in game because their audio positional was possibly better than mine, so I listened for calls as the last alive on the team. Now when I am alone, I mute my team with a keybind because I am SO much more confident in my own awareness and positioning.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I am playing in MGE/DMG ranks and am constantly getting the upper hand by out-positioning enemies based on audio. Just look at the video I posted above, got a kill camping double doors B by prefiring when I heard footsteps run through. I know you could technically do this with a cheap headset, or earbuds, but it wouldn't be as easy.
> 
> I used to have to think a lot about what I was hearing, and what it meant in game, now it seems very natural.
> 
> EDIT: Just something to add, previous to getting my HD558s, I never muted people in game because their audio positional was possibly better than mine, so I listened for calls as the last alive on the team. Now when I am alone, I mute my team with a keybind because I am SO much more confident in my own awareness and positioning.


Did you ever play Source? By comparison the sound in this game (especially vertically) seems very jumbled, Once someone is up close (either side of a box) it becomes much better but at any distance it feels very non-specific.

Cant seem to find the vid.


----------



## LDV617

I played very little source, and none competitively.

My point is; even though the sound may be "jumbled" compared to source, in the mid-lowhigh ranks, you can still get a decent advantage over someone through sound. Even if the sound is not as good as in previous versions, it still plays a major role.

Unfortunately the CS that got me hooked was Counter-Strike (Xbox port). Besides Halo2, it was the best [early] xbox live game and everyone could afford it as it was a platinum hit for like $10-$20. After my father bought it for me (a real CS veteran) I was SO hooked. I never got into source until like 08'-09' and didn't take it very seriously. GO was really the game that changed that for me ^^

EDIT: CS:GO is also the first game I've felt the need for headphones. I've played tons of FPS, and many other games, but GO is the first game where I thought; "Ok I can't use speakers, and I can't use an all in one headset, I need REAL headphones". I've always used the Cambridge SW setup I use for audio production for gaming, but it didn't cut it for CS.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Wooo LEM... I'm making progress


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> There is a mod known as the "phatpad" mod in which you place rubber tubing (like a fuel hose or w/c tubing) under the pads. I have done this myself on both the AD700s and the AD2000s. Here is link to a guide that used coaxial cable
> 
> Traditionally you also replace the stock pads with the W5000 pads, but i did it with the stock ones.
> 
> If you cant be bothered to get some tubing then you can stuff foam or even tissue paper (did this temporarily myself) between the pads and the driver housing, anything that gives you more lift off.
> 
> Honestly the AD700 is the best headset for counterstrike that has ever been made. (cant attest for the AD700X but kinda spoils them as a budget choice @ £180)
> 
> They posses the 2 most important qualities:
> 
> 
> Massive Soundstage (the biggest of any headphone)
> No bass
> I do however feel that positional sound isnt THAT important in GO as the sound of the game itself is kinda bad so it levels the playing field somewhat.


I'll have to try that mod out. I'd actually love to see if it helps with the audio quality. These things sound amazing on their own as is!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Wooo LEM... I'm making progress


Woooot! Congrats







making your way to pro status?


----------



## Swag

Just wondering, is there any reason to fast switch (double Q) with the AWP after every shot?

Back in 1.6, it made a difference, but now does it?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wondering, is there any reason to fast switch (double Q) with the AWP after every shot?
> 
> Back in 1.6, it made a difference, but now does it?


If you want to scope back in right way, switching is slower. If you don't want to scope in, switching is faster.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wondering, is there any reason to fast switch (double Q) with the AWP after every shot?
> 
> Back in 1.6, it made a difference, but now does it?


Simply to be able to have your pistol out, and faster movement.


----------



## Blackops_2

I've always done it on habit but generally I switch to my knife because the awp limits movement so much. A decent part of my game when using the awp is moving fast.

Though I had several incidents today when I had the crosshairs on guys and shot and didn't hit them. Might be moving too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swag

Thanks guys. Was just wondering.

+rep


----------



## Blackops_2

Np









Had some runs today with the AWP, got a buddy of mine to pick it up and was teaching him about the game. He wasn't half bad at all for a first timer. Though some ignorant joe blow wanted to kick him in casual. Laughable part was he was doing better than the guy wanting to kick him lol.

I usually find myself still switching to the knife even when i played tonight, usually if it's close enough for a pistol and i miss with the AWP i'm likely screwed anyway. Though that's not always the case.

Speaking of pistols the Five-Seven is freaking awesome. It sort of sucked in CS:S but it owns in CS:GO. I wont a couple of deathmatch rounds with just that pistol.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Speaking of pistols the Five-Seven is freaking awesome. It sort of sucked in CS:S but it owns in CS:GO. I wont a couple of deathmatch rounds with just that pistol.


It's quite a nice pistol, slightly longer oneshot range than the P250 and a load of extra bullets. It's a shame that the Tec-9 horrible, would be nice if they could balance that as on T you only really have the option of P250/CZ-75. Of course then you could go full gangsta with the Mac-10, Tec-9 and a Molotov.

As for the AWP, unless I'm going to make a follow up shot right away I switch to my pistol. I got out of the habit of quick switching when they slowed it down in Source.


----------



## LDV617

Five-Seven = More accurate p250 with better penetration, i.e. my favorite pistol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> It's a shame that the Tec-9 horrible, would be nice if they could balance that as on T you only really have the option of P250/CZ-75. Of course then you could go full gangsta with the Mac-10, Tec-9 and a Molotov.


It IS a shame the tec-9 is so terribad. 32rnd magazine on a handgun would be OP if you could hit shots with it. It's fun to first round rush B with all tec-9s though. As far as T eco guns go, Mac-10 is my go to buy on round 2.


----------



## LDV617

New video of a pop flash I did the other day playing with @PolyMorphist

Have been practicing a lot of retake flashes on Dust2. Finally the hours spent throwing nades at the floor offline are paying off ^^

Appreciate comments / votes on hltv.org too

http://www.hltv.org/movie/12740-csgo-sick-pop-flash-retake-on-dust2

P.s. sorry a steam notification got accidently recorded, I still check steam by accident everytime I watch the video -_- my bad


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Five-Seven = More accurate p250 with better penetration, i.e. my favorite pistol
> It IS a shame the tec-9 is so terribad. 32rnd magazine on a handgun would be OP if you could hit shots with it. It's fun to first round rush B with all tec-9s though. As far as T eco guns go, Mac-10 is my go to buy on round 2.


I'm pretty sure it got nerfed at some point, I think early on it was stronger. I'd like it if they nerfed the damage a bit but made the accuracy a lot better, it's harder to hit follow up shots with than anything else I find. Mac-10 is only worth it if you guarantee they don't have armour otherwise you're better off just saving as much as you can with a CZ-75/P250/Five-Seven.


----------



## TheYonderGod

CS @ OCN LAN














Edit: nevermind? Apparently they're streaming DOTA 2 instead of the CS finals


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So, I'm back from vacation.

Did I miss anything drastically important?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, I'm back from vacation.
> 
> Did I miss anything drastically important?


Just cheaters every game because the game is on sale


----------



## PsYcHo29388

It's a good thing I don't play competitive then









my god....I leave one item at a very reasonable price on the market to sell while I'm gone, and it's still there...


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's a good thing I don't play competitive then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my god....I leave one item at a very reasonable price on the market to sell while I'm gone, and it's still there...


market crashed due to the summer sale atm


----------



## TheYonderGod

Someone posted a bunch of commands that might be useful on reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/28v83r/useful_script_config_compilation/

Some of them are bad imo, like the pattack and slide2daleft/right, but some could be useful, plus it gave me the idea for:

alias "+sound" "volume .25; voice_scale .2"
alias "-sound" "volume .12; voice_scale .7"
bind "mouse5" "+sound"

It binds a key to raise your volume for clutch situations or whenever you want to be able to hear more. voice_scale is so that your team mates don't blow out your eardrums if they say something. Replace .25 with what you want your louder volume to be, and .13 with your normal volume. Also replace .7 with 1 if you prefer the default voice chat volume (it's too loud imo so I lower it) and change .2 to your preferences.


----------



## LDV617

One command I took from that Reddit thread

Code:



Code:


bind "mouse4" "voice_chat" 
alias "voice_chat" "chat_1"
alias "chat_1" "voice_enable 1; clear; echo damage_|~Chat_On~|; alias voice_chat chat_0"
alias "chat_0" "voice_enable 0; clear; echo damage_|~Chat_Off~|; alias voice_chat chat_1"

Basically toggles chat on/off with mouse4. When you need to clear tunnels alone, or you are in a position to clutch a round, it's the most hopeful setting.

I also feel like my aim got a little more accurate after disabling tracers, because I stopped looking for them.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> One command I took from that Reddit thread
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bind "mouse4" "voice_chat"
> alias "voice_chat" "chat_1"
> alias "chat_1" "voice_enable 1; clear; echo damage_|~Chat_On~|; alias voice_chat chat_0"
> alias "chat_0" "voice_enable 0; clear; echo damage_|~Chat_Off~|; alias voice_chat chat_1"
> 
> Basically toggles chat on/off with mouse4. When you need to clear tunnels alone, or you are in a position to clutch a round, it's the most hopeful setting.
> 
> I also feel like my aim got a little more accurate after disabling tracers, because I stopped looking for them.


I personally feel that voice_scale works better than voice_enable, because it clues you into that your teammates are still talking when the round is over, and you forget to reactivate the voice chat


----------



## dmasteR

Am I the only one surprised CS:GO hasn't been put on a ridiculous sale yet?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Am I the only one surprised CS:GO hasn't been put on a ridiculous sale yet?


No, I think me and Zemco are patiently waiting.

And I prefer silence over scale just because I don't like the distraction. Before I had nice headphones, I would've scaled, but now I have more faith in my own awareness than anyone elses.

EDIT: GonX I realize now what you are saying, and it is true sometimes you can forget to re-enable sound. But with this command it actually gives you a notification in the top left to let you know if you are/aren't muted.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Am I the only one surprised CS:GO hasn't been put on a ridiculous sale yet?


I wouldn't speak so soon...new deals start in 30 minutes.


----------



## waylo88

It'll be in a flash or community vote at the least. Almost a guarantee.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It'll be in a flash or community vote at the least. Almost a guarantee.


Agreed, I'd be very surprised if it doesn't go on a good offer.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> No, I think me and Zemco are patiently waiting.


You must be more patient than I because I have checked every 8 hours lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Am I the only one surprised CS:GO hasn't been put on a ridiculous sale yet?


Actually kind of ticked off that it hasnt gone on sale yet lol that will be a long time investment for me.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Ugh, my rank is so volatile - I ranked down to MG2, back to MGE twice in one day. It's going to a long trek to DMG


----------



## LDV617

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Ugh, my rank is so volatile - I ranked down to MG2, back to MGE twice in one day. It's going to a long trek to DMG


I know the feeling.

Grats on getting MGE though, feels like yesterday when you said you would be MG2 forever









I've won like 3 in a row as MGE, I'm really hoping to get DMG soon.


----------



## IBIubbleTea

So I'm having some problems with CSGO, my esc key doesnt seem to work. It works in other games and doing desktop stuff, just not in csgo, Any help?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> So I'm having some problems with CSGO, my esc key doesnt seem to work. It works in other games and doing desktop stuff, just not in csgo, Any help?


Try
bind "ESCAPE" "cancelselect"

If your console isn't already enabled, put it in your auto exec.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Am I the only one surprised CS:GO hasn't been put on a ridiculous sale yet?


I don't really ever remember Valve dropping their prices that far for their games. Though i imagine it will come at the end. I see 6-7$ at the lowest. Though that's still cheap. Either way been pressuring all my friends to get it for 10$


----------



## Swag

CSGO has been put on sale quite a few times for the price of $3.75. My brother and I bought quite a few copies when that happened.









My streamer friends also bought a lot during those sales for giveaways and such.


----------



## Blackops_2

Oh, well i stand corrected.







I guess people wanting it should patiently wait. I couldn't lol bought it months back for a tad under retail. Though it's not expensive to begin with.

I want Valve to give the M4A1-SD another 20rds of ammo. Sixty total is too little especially considering 20rd mags. I guess i get that's where the cheaper price comes from but i genuinely miss the one from CS:S. I want 30rd mags and 90rds total or 80-100rds and 20rd mags. That's still 20-30rds less than the M4A4.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Wooo LEM... I'm making progress


gz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh, well i stand corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people wanting it should patiently wait. I couldn't lol bought it months back for a tad under retail. Though it's not expensive to begin with.
> 
> I want Valve to give the M4A1-SD another 20rds of ammo. Sixty total is too little especially considering 20rd mags. I guess i get that's where the cheaper price comes from but i genuinely miss the one from CS:S. I want 30rd mags and 90rds total or 80-100rds and 20rd mags. That's still 20-30rds less than the M4A4.


M4a1 needs to have a smaller clip, if not it would simply be broken. Unless you need the 30 rounds because your in a position you cant reload in then m4a1 is always better.

Giving another 20 bullets wouldn't be game breaking but would mean that you no longer need to care about you ammo which is the other drawback of the m4a1.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> gz
> M4a1 needs to have a smaller clip, if not it would simply be broken. Unless you need the 30 rounds because your in a position you cant reload in then m4a1 is always better.
> 
> Giving another 20 bullets wouldn't be game breaking but would mean that you no longer need to care about you ammo which is the other drawback of the m4a1.


this
I got a 5 man flash on dust 2 catwalk yesterday, might've gotten an ace if I was using the M4A4 instead of the M4A1 because I got knicked by a flash and wasted 10 bullets lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I agree with everyone else.

I'm not joking when I say I'd quit playing if the M4A1 had 30rd mags. There are already so many scenarios where I've been outplayed due to the insanely low recoil on it, there are even times where I've shot people enough to kill them when they're not even paying attention. All they have to do from there though is jump, turn around, and crouch spray, then it's all over for me.


----------



## Fusion Racing

The M4A1 probably should have 1 extra mag, as currently it has one less than most of the guns. It can keep the 20 round capacity but it should have 20/60 instead of 20/40. You would still have to reload as often, could spam a little more and not run out of rounds that easily. It's not broken or unbalanced as is, so I wouldn't be too bothered if Valve just let it alone. I'd still like to see the CZ balanced a bit better, but that's another story.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The M4A1 probably should have 1 extra mag, as currently it has one less than most of the guns. It can keep the 20 round capacity but it should have 20/60 instead of 20/40. You would still have to reload as often, could spam a little more and not run out of rounds that easily. It's not broken or unbalanced as is, so I wouldn't be too bothered if Valve just let it alone. I'd still like to see the CZ balanced a bit better, but that's another story.


CZ has killed the SMG. Again i find the 60 rounds a unique thing that changes how you play.


----------



## Rickles

The CZ is a good chance of a kill and what ever gun they were carrying. That thing is just too good to pass up.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> The CZ is a good chance of a kill and what ever gun they were carrying. That thing is just too good to pass up.


Especially for the price, it's almost no risk, guaranteed reward a lot of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> CZ has killed the SMG. Again i find the 60 rounds a unique thing that changes how you play.


True enough, I just like the consistency of having 3 magazines in reserve like the other rifles. That's part of the problem I have with the CZ too, it's good even against armour so it's hardly worth buying an SMG or a shotgun, you can get pretty much the same done with a pistol. I'd just be happy if they drop the ROF a bit, at least then you'd probably have to get a headshot or catch them off guard.


----------



## Blackops_2

The CZ is OP but it balances out with the Five-Seven IMO.

As for the M4A1 like i said i'd be okay with either 30rd mags or just one more mag. 60rds total is some bull though. You last all game you might as well be switching weapons if it's down to you and some others.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

This morning I opened a blue esports case and got a M9 Bayonet Slaughter factory new. It looks as the last one sold for $411, would you guys keep it or sell it for it must be really rare?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> This morning I opened a blue esports case and got a M9 Bayonet Slaughter factory new. It looks as the last one sold for $411, would you guys keep it or sell it for it must be really rare?


You could try your luck on CSGO lounge and see how much people are willing to pay for it via paypal.

Just please remember not to deal with untrusted traders.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

I might try that because steam will not let me sell for more than $400 I guess.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> I might try that because steam will not let me sell for more than $400 I guess.


I wouldn't do that if I were you. It opens you up to all types of scams. Try selling it for keys (get me screenshots too please if it has a pattern it is worth more) and you can always trade keys for items/knives/games or sell them for paypal


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> This morning I opened a blue esports case and got a M9 Bayonet Slaughter factory new. It looks as the last one sold for $411, would you guys keep it or sell it for it must be really rare?


Keep it and buy 10 lottery tickets


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Try
> bind "ESCAPE" "cancelselect"
> 
> If your console isn't already enabled, put it in your auto exec.


No luck, I can only use the Esc key to skip the intro part and that's pretty much it, I can't use it in game to go back to menu, can't use it to exit the gun buy thingy... I typed

Code:



Code:


bind "ESCAPE" "cancelselect"

in my autoexec.cfg


----------



## dmasteR

Expect a update today or tomorrow guys!

Also expect some changes to Inferno/Nuke/Mirage.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Expect a update today or tomorrow guys!
> 
> Also expect some changes to Inferno/Nuke/Mirage.


how U noe dis?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> how U noe dis?


Magic!

On a serious note, Valve put up the current versions of those three maps on the WorkShop and are calling them "old versions" also, Tues/Wed/Thursday are normally update days for CS:GO.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Alright, shall we speculate on what the map changes will be on inferno?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Alright, shall we speculate on what the map changes will be on inferno?


I'm hoping for some changes in Banana, but honestly I have a feeling it's to fix any bugs that are still left on the map more than anything.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I would agree to both of those. Banana needs a makeover.

There is some weird artifacting on inferno that can really fake me out at times. Not sure if others see it or its just me.


----------



## NateST

More on the topic of the M4A1, "There are other issues in the game as well, such as the defuse kits still being overpriced, and smokes potentially being slightly too one-sided. *Also, the silenced M4A1 contributed over 87% more kills than the M4A4, despite Valve's efforts to keep them balanced.* However, first priority should be fixing the CZ75, and we could go from there. Let's just hope the CS:GO developers don't become complacent." If you guys read the article "What did we learn from DHSummer."


----------



## Blackops_2

I use the M4A4 more than the SD. Am actually better with it to some degree. Plus I don't have a skin for my SD. I like the Zirka for the A4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> More on the topic of the M4A1, "There are other issues in the game as well, such as the defuse kits still being overpriced, and smokes potentially being slightly too one-sided. *Also, the silenced M4A1 contributed over 87% more kills than the M4A4, despite Valve's efforts to keep them balanced.* However, first priority should be fixing the CZ75, and we could go from there. Let's just hope the CS:GO developers don't become complacent." If you guys read the article "What did we learn from DHSummer."


Valve should just remove the M4A4 and give the M4A1 a bigger clip size and ammo. Lets face it you still can get twitch 1 tapped and you should pretty much know where you are getting shot from anyway. The CZ is CSGOs OP Deagle thus the price should triple and add the p250 back in at 300. Seriously that gun is almost a guaranteed 2k in close ranges and more if you have sexy aim.


----------



## Blackops_2

Wouldn't mind them doing away with the A4 as long as they have the new SD the A4 look with quad rails and such so it looks a lot more of today's standards than the generic M4 with heat shields.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sikkamore

I really don't see the problem with the M4A1. I rock it all the time and can literally two shot headshot a guy to death. The only problems I have with it is I get in trouble when being rushed by a few guys at once. But that's why aiming for the head is so important and if I run out of bullets for the last guy or two I just Q to my pistol







I'm fine with where the M4A1 is at right now. Bigger clip and/or more rounds would turn it into a complete OP joke for me


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Magic!
> 
> On a serious note, Valve put up the current versions of those three maps on the WorkShop and are calling them "old versions" also, Tues/Wed/Thursday are normally update days for CS:GO.


They haven't changed train







. That really needs to be changed up to be more viable competitively IMO.

I hope there are movement updates, and stuff that doesn't kill bunnyhopping.


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> The CZ is OP but it balances out with the Five-Seven IMO.
> 
> As for the M4A1 like i said i'd be okay with either 30rd mags or just one more mag. 60rds total is some bull though. You last all game you might as well be switching weapons if it's down to you and some others.


The deagle should have a scope like in CS 1.3. At least one pistol should have a scope....lol.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> The deagle should have a scope like in CS 1.3. At least one pistol should have a scope....lol.


Need a .44 Magnum with it, that was a hilarious gun to use in BF3. Not really for CS though.


----------



## Blackops_2

So when i get off this weekend i'll likely start some competitive. Do you all usually play with randoms? Is that recommended or should i grab four friends to play with?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So when i get off this weekend i'll likely start some competitive. Do you all usually play with randoms? Is that recommended or should i grab four friends to play with?


I normally just play with a friend or two and the rest randoms. I would suggest to add some people from this thread and MM with them!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> They haven't changed train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That really needs to be changed up to be more viable competitively IMO.
> 
> I hope there are movement updates, and stuff that doesn't kill bunnyhopping.


I agree man, wherever i play on train i feel so unsafe (ct side) maybe its because im just not used to CSGO train (only played 10 games max).

My team got faced up against London Conspiracy in the quarters of Gfinity and we got destroyed and so now were working on train but it just feels wrong, what do you think they should change?

On a related subject, what are you guys thoughts on random maps vs veto for tournaments. For me i find random maps to be a disaster for any team that isn't 3+ months old, how can you have a strong season/train when it takes like a good couple of weeks to get a map really tight. Can take top EU teams on inf/dust2 but give us train and you might as well default it







. Also i think some maps are less competitive and so even if you are just able to ban 2 maps out each then random it would be much better.

Just my 2c.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I normally just play with a friend or two and the rest randoms. I would suggest to add some people from this thread and MM with them!


Will do. Still working on some things. Think i'm going to need a bigger mouse pad. Traditionally i use a pretty high DPI setting but have lowered it a ton for CS. Though turning around now involves me having to swipe the mouse rather than just turning around in one motion. It's a pretty big disadvantage. I still snipe pretty well like i did in source, i'm much more inconsistent at regular battles with assault rifles. And weirdly very decent with pistols. My favorite round in casual might be the pistol round lol.

Steam ID is Rogue_Aspect


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just played 3 hours straight of the Arena map shown on the CS:GO Sub-Reddit. Tons of fun; essentially a ladder-based 1v1 system.

You guys should check it out. Just type 'arena' in the filters


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just played 3 hours straight of the Arena map shown on the CS:GO Sub-Reddit. Tons of fun; essentially a ladder-based 1v1 system.
> 
> You guys should check it out. Just type 'arena' in the filters


Does it function like Quake? Where you fight 1v1 duels and the winner stays on?


----------



## TheYonderGod

My brother and I were messing around on low rank accounts (with our other younger brother who actually is low rank) when we noticed a cheater on the other team... So we asked the other team to kick him and warned him to turn if off so we could keep just messing around/deranking instead of trying, but that didn't work, so we proceeded to destroy him and his team. Then he turned it up, and started winning, but we managed to win 16-14







Epic strategy on the last round for the win, he was just picking mid every round with an auto sniper, so we had my little brother jump across first to bait him, and then 3 of us peaked with awps and killed him, lol.

Cheater's profile: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198141946853/
And his friend he was queued with who stopped the vote kick: http://steamcommunity.com/id/6339


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Does it function like Quake? Where you fight 1v1 duels and the winner stays on?


Not really. You get 5 points for winning a game and -5 for losing, you then play against someone with a similar amount of points. I'm not 100% of how it works. However, it's not a ladder in the sense that there's a quarter, semi and grand final; instead you play for however long the map lasts and try to stay on top for as long as you can


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Will do. Still working on some things. Think i'm going to need a bigger mouse pad. Traditionally i use a pretty high DPI setting but have lowered it a ton for CS. Though turning around now involves me having to swipe the mouse rather than just turning around in one motion. It's a pretty big disadvantage. I still snipe pretty well like i did in source, i'm much more inconsistent at regular battles with assault rifles. And weirdly very decent with pistols. My favorite round in casual might be the pistol round lol.
> 
> Steam ID is Rogue_Aspect


I probably have changed my DPI about 3 times or more since I started CSGO. They recommend a really low DPI, but I just could not play with that so I cranked it up. Still not as high as normal use, but higher than recommended. Then after quite some time I turned it down again, although not as much, and my accuracy improved a bit. So really just play a bit until you find what works. Pay attention to your aiming especially what happens while you are trying to hit someone doing the stutter step, that really helped me see that I needed to change things.

BlaqueFlag if you want to add me on steam. (If you get good ping with Utah players.)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My brother and I were messing around on low rank accounts (with our other younger brother who actually is low rank) when we noticed a cheater on the other team... So we asked the other team to kick him and warned him to turn if off so we could keep just messing around/deranking instead of trying, but that didn't work, so we proceeded to destroy him and his team. Then he turned it up, and started winning, but we managed to win 16-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic strategy on the last round for the win, he was just picking mid every round with an auto sniper, so we had my little brother jump across first to bait him, and then 3 of us peaked with awps and killed him, lol.
> 
> Cheater's profile: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198141946853/
> And his friend he was queued with who stopped the vote kick: http://steamcommunity.com/id/6339


STEAM_0:1:90840562

Go figure. Account was made a day ago lol. Make sure you reported him in game and he'll get overwatched.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well, that was unexpected.

CSGO is up on sale, but only 50% off. Maybe Valve decided that 75% wasn't such a good idea to begin with? Since people either A. Bought tons of copies to hack with or B. Bought tons of copies to sell at a later time for profit.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, that was unexpected.
> 
> CSGO is up on sale, but only 50% off. Maybe Valve decided that 75% wasn't such a good idea to begin with? Since people either A. Bought tons of copies to hack with or B. Bought tons of copies to sell at a later time for profit.


was surprised myself, wanted another copy but ohwell.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, that was unexpected.
> 
> CSGO is up on sale, but only 50% off. Maybe Valve decided that 75% wasn't such a good idea to begin with? Since people either A. Bought tons of copies to hack with or B. Bought tons of copies to sell at a later time for profit.


Its sad because I needed 5 copies of the game if it went on sale for $3 again


----------



## Swag

It's $7.49 right now so I assume in a couple days or even tomorrow, they will make it down to $3.75. Patience is key to Steam Sales. I've bought a few copies of games I wanted to play already when they peak with 75% sale.







If not, I just pass. Steam gives sales so frequently so I don't really mind missing a few.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's $7.49 right now so I assume in a couple days or even tomorrow, they will make it down to $3.75. Patience is key to Steam Sales. I've bought a few copies of games I wanted to play already when they peak with 75% sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I just pass. Steam gives sales so frequently so I don't really mind missing a few.


I bought Nether, and Skyrim. I was gona have Purp purchase me 5 copies an dI would overpay him in keys so that a couple of my buddies (and my brother) could start playing.

Does anyone here have l4d2 trading cards? I have a couple duplicates and need 2 different ones to complete a set.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> STEAM_0:1:90840562
> 
> Go figure. Account was made a day ago lol. Make sure you reported him in game and he'll get overwatched.


Lol, he's already banned http://vacstatus.com/u/76561198141946853


----------



## Jack Mac

So I got something nice...


http://imgur.com/DyJVj


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> So I got something nice...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DyJVj


you open that, or did you buy/trade?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> you open that, or did you buy/trade?


Traded.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Traded.


looks good dude







I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> looks good dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it!


Thanks, I love this knife. I started with a flip knife urban masked FT (cost my entire inv at the time) and traded up.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Very nice knife, I wouldn't mind having a karambit or bayonet one day myself, but for right now I'm content with My Flip knife I got the other day.



It's a Battle scarred crimson web I picked up for $66, seemed like a good deal at the time and low and behold it was, since the price averages $84.


----------



## Swag

Anyone know the price for a ST M9 Bayonet Vanilla? I want to get one to add to my collection.







I get these random messages on CSGOLounge but 99% of them are all phishing or scams.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone know the price for a ST M9 Bayonet Vanilla? I want to get one to add to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get these random messages on CSGOLounge but 99% of them are all phishing or scams.


http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20StatTrak%E2%84%A2%20M9%20Bayonet
http://www.steamanalyst.com/id/111445/StatTrak-M9-Bayonet-Vanilla-

And yep, CSGO Lounge has so much cancer.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone know the price for a ST M9 Bayonet Vanilla? I want to get one to add to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get these random messages on CSGOLounge but 99% of them are all phishing or scams.


This website will change your life. And break the bank. LINK


----------



## Jolly Roger

Looks like they are going to nerf the CZ. And something might be up with the M4A1-S, which scares me.


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/06/9780/


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/06/9780/


Yep.
Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm not one to honestly sit down and watch professional gaming but this is actually very good. So much teamwork and strategy. It's like virtual paintball with a more complex field.


----------



## LDV617

Read that CS blog last night, very exciting to see what's going on behind the scenes at valve. They do an amazing job of number crunching and data collecting.

I'm glad they are going to chance the CZ, idk if they are going to nerf, or reduce recoil on the p250.

I liked reading about the m4a1s and getting some insight to the decision to add it, as well as seeing how EVEN the playerbase is. Wow.

On a side note, any east coast players need a CEVO free team? PM me or add on steam


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'd be happy with just the CZ75 getting nerfed in some way, but if the M4A1 does as well, so be it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'd be happy with just the CZ75 getting nerfed in some way, but if the M4A1 does as well, so be it.


I don't think they'll nerf the M4A1-S, look at the way they worded the blog, it's all about the CZ nerf (thank god)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Yeah I know, I'm just trying to be hopeful.


----------



## Ukkooh

Have any of you tried the new Raptr game DVR with CS:GO? I just did a quick test run and had no stutter or fps issues even though I used my HDD for the temp and record location.


----------



## Jolly Roger

They need to leave the A1 alone. It's small magazine has gotten me killed enough times to make it frustrating. It can't really stop a rush by itself. It is a strong weapon, but its a precision weapon. It takes skill to use effectively. It should be left alone.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> They need to leave the A1 alone. It's small magazine has gotten me killed enough times to make it frustrating. It can't really stop a rush by itself. It is a strong weapon, but its a precision weapon. It takes skill to use effectively. It should be left alone.


I really doubt Valve will touch the A1. They don't seem like they would according to the blog post. By the way, I completely forgot ESEA LAN is this weekend so the patch will 100% be next week. Valve didn't want to make any changes until ESEA LAN was over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one to honestly sit down and watch professional gaming but this is actually very good. So much teamwork and strategy. It's like virtual paintball with a more complex field.


If you enjoyed this, i'm sure you'll enjoy other pro matches as well. You'll be surprised how exciting it is to watch CS professional matches.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Keep it and buy 10 lottery tickets


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I wouldn't do that if I were you. It opens you up to all types of scams. Try selling it for keys (get me screenshots too please if it has a pattern it is worth more) and you can always trade keys for items/knives/games or sell them for paypal


I sold it for $347.78, bought a Bayonet, stat m4a4 asiimov, stat red ak, and stat awp boom. A bunch other stattrak things got purchased too.


----------



## el gappo

Any UK/EU players want to squad up? Getting super tired of the Eastern Bloc griefers on solo queue.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Any UK/EU players want to squad up? Getting super tired of the Eastern Bloc griefers on solo queue.


Eu player here (Finland to be precise) who is always looking for some mates to play with. Add me on steam: ukkomowgli


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Any UK/EU players want to squad up? Getting super tired of the Eastern Bloc griefers on solo queue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Eu player here (Finland to be precise) who is always looking for some mates to play with. Add me on steam: ukkomowgli


What rank are you guys? I'm from Sweden and currently SMFC. My friend has an account that I can play on if I want to as well, I think the rank on that one is DMG.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> What rank are you guys? I'm from Sweden and currently SMFC. My friend has an account that I can play on if I want to as well, I think the rank on that one is DMG.


I'm a DMG


----------



## Caldeio

You guys think CS will go on sale any lower before the daily deal is up? I have the money to get it now..but of course i want the best deal. I was hoping it would go on flash sale for 3.75


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> You guys think CS will go on sale any lower before the daily deal is up? I have the money to get it now..but of course i want the best deal. I was hoping it would go on flash sale for 3.75


No idea, I suspect Valve wants to keep the game from going 3.75 like it has in the past simply because the amount of cheaters there are when it hits that price. Which is only a issue in MM, but at least in CS:GO a good half of the community plays MatchMaking instead of the regular public servers.


----------



## Blackops_2

warowl is like the James Earl Jones of CS lol

Wont be on too much today got 3 practice mcats to take before 11:59pm lol. Either way this weekend i'll be looking to hit up some comp if anyone is up for it. Does anyone else's adrenaline spike when your like the last player left? Maybe i just have nerves when all eyes are on me but my heart starts to race and adrenaline spikes up lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warowl is like the James Earl Jones of CS lol
> 
> Wont be on too much today got 3 practice mcats to take before 11:59pm lol. Either way this weekend i'll be looking to hit up some comp if anyone is up for it. Does anyone else's adrenaline spike when your like the last player left? Maybe i just have nerves when all eyes are on me but my heart starts to race and adrenaline spikes up lol


Personally never been a huge fan of WarOwl videos. His informational videos are extremely basic, and his voice is extremely forced/fake.

ESEA LAN this weekend starting tomorrow! Any guesses to who will win? Also Edward got all his Visa issues figured out. http://www.hltv.org/news/12678-edwards-issues-sorted-out-report


----------



## Blackops_2

I actually like his voice, though some of it i do agree is forced.

These smokes by Na'Vi were freaking epic. Been using smokes to much greater effect lately after watching some pro videos.




Love these highlights also despite being old.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ESEA LAN this weekend starting tomorrow! Any guesses to who will win? Also Edward got all his Visa issues figured out. http://www.hltv.org/news/12678-edwards-issues-sorted-out-report


Probably NIP of course, NaVi and VP have a good chance as well. I would love for coL and iBP to surprise us.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Does anyone else's adrenaline spike when your like the last player left? Maybe i just have nerves when all eyes are on me but my heart starts to race and adrenaline spikes up lol


Yeah. That's me. I've never taken high pressure well. In anything. My baseball days made that evident to me. But I still am able to preform despite the pressure usually.

I'll probably be up for some comp tomorrow.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Yeah. That's me. I've never taken high pressure well. In anything. My baseball days made that evident to me. But I still am able to preform despite the pressure usually.
> 
> I'll probably be up for some comp tomorrow.


Good deal







Sometimes the adrenaline helps because i'm on edge and it elicits a faster response, though sometimes it cause me to over shoot as well.


----------



## Swag

I just played a game of altPUG with my friends and I honestly got the worst game ever. It was my first game ever using altPUG and it was just awful. I had 3 friends and so we got 1 random. That one random just ruined the entire experience for me. I don't see why they have to make only one PUG moderator. And the PUG moderator was a person on the other team who didn't want to kick him for us! Utter uselessness.

I guess it's sticking to ESEA for me.


----------



## Aventadoor

The less serious you take it, the better you play usually.
Cause you get less tense & handle pressure better


----------



## Fusion Racing

So Edward is out for ESEA then. Not sure of their chances without him as he's been playing well and always has the potential to be a complete game changer.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> The less serious you take it, the better you play usually.
> Cause you get less tense & handle pressure better


I've noticed that. You have to play loose. Just stick to what you know and play smart.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> So Edward is out for ESEA then. Not sure of their chances without him as he's been playing well and always has the potential to be a complete game changer.


pretty disappointed about this, was keen to see navi play again, they've been playing so well.
Wouldn't be surprised if they still beat manajuma though.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> The less serious you take it, the better you play usually.
> Cause you get less tense & handle pressure better


That applies for a lot of things. Recently took a practice MCAT earlier this month i guess i was nervous as well. Been studying for three months and only made two points higher than a diagnostic that i took without looking at anything. Took one yesterday having not studied in a week or two made 7 points higher lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> So Edward is out for ESEA then. Not sure of their chances without him as he's been playing well and always has the potential to be a complete game changer.


Well that was quick, the article I posted said he was going before it got "updated" lol.


----------



## Blackops_2

So it's official Edward isn't going to make it


----------



## Caldeio

Got cs







Downloading now! Got it for 7.50, almost woke up too late!


----------



## jayfkay

dear community, I now hate french csgo players. thanks volvo.

seriously, some of my worst mm experiences were with frenchies and they were the overall worst players I have met, loud, obnoxious, spouting "TA GEULE TA GEULE", being completely incompetent and ragey.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> dear community, I now hate french csgo players. thanks volvo.
> 
> seriously, some of my worst mm experiences were with frenchies and they were the overall worst players I have met, loud, obnoxious, spouting "TA GEULE TA GEULE", being completely incompetent and ragey.


That's the typical "kids" / "internet tough guys" archetype that plagues most online games.

They are internationals, brasilians, europeans, americans so it does not relate much to ethnicity.

I am Tahitian (French Polynesia, native language is french + tahitian) and encountered many English speaking teammates with the same attitude as you described.

I have no problem speaking English and adapt to people I play with.

Don't hate people based on their origins, you'll be better ignoring the obnoxious people you'll meet ingame and not care wether they come from. That's what I do. xD


----------



## LDV617

Bastard Wolf,

although I agree with everything you said; it must be a real pain playing mm in EU where you could be matched with 4 different teammates all from different countries, that may or may not be fluent in the same language. We don't have that problem in NA, just the occasional native French/Spanish/Portugese speaker, usually they can speak english though (although it is annoying to play with a premade of ~200 ping SAs -_-)


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Bastard Wolf,
> 
> although I agree with everything you said; it must be a real pain playing mm in EU where you could be matched with 4 different teammates all from different countries, that may or may not be fluent in the same language. We don't have that problem in NA, just the occasional native French/Spanish/Portugese speaker, usually they can speak english though (although it is annoying to play with a premade of ~200 ping SAs -_-)


Yeah you're right, I forgot about EU servers ( I play on US servers, have better pings over there haha).

Solution from Valve would be to split further the european servers, maybe more servers dedicated to specific countries...

I doubt they would do that but that would be pretty good to solve that issue.

PS: Still enjoying your 558's? You'll need about 100 hours of burning to get the best sound out of them, not that they sound bad to before, but there is still room left for sound quality improvement.


----------



## Blackops_2

Until i'm playing competitive my "voice" is muted. I don't have the patience for the immaturity or stupidity that occurs when gaming on the interweb lol


----------



## Aventadoor

Playing MM in EU is often total disaster.
Tons of russians and polish people.
No offence, but their culture or something just make it impossible to play with them. Most of them simply cant communicate or behave in a way which make it playable. ¨'
If there's more then 1 russian on the team, which is very often, they tend to just communicate with their fellow russians.


----------



## dmasteR

coL beats NiP at ESEA LAN.

http://www.hltv.org/news/12683-col-shock-nip-in-esea-opener


----------



## crucifix85

csgo lounge is taking their sweet time settling bets....


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> coL beats NiP at ESEA LAN.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12683-col-shock-nip-in-esea-opener


my friend just won sooooo much money


----------



## Blackops_2

Does everyone play with lower res than your monitors default res?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Does everyone play with lower res than your monitors default res?


I play at 1600x900 on my 1080p monitor.


----------



## Blackops_2

Why? What's the advantage?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Why? What's the advantage?


Everything appears bigger, 4:3 sensitivity just feels slightly different compared to 16:9. Easier to run on all LAN computers, etc.


----------



## Swag

I play 4:3 not-stretched. I feel like turning my head too much to the corners is such a big pain that I'd rather be lazy and keep it small.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Everything appears bigger, 4:3 sensitivity just feels slightly different compared to 16:9. Easier to run on all LAN computers, etc.


Well hell maybe i need to break out the CRT monitor from when i used to play CSS back in highschool lol. Do you think there is a disadvantage to playing full res 16:9? Or is this just preference and something that just goes by trade of the competitive community?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well hell maybe i need to break out the CRT monitor from when i used to play CSS back in highschool lol. Do you think there is a disadvantage to playing full res 16:9? Or is this just preference and something that just goes by trade of the competitive community?


preference.


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's all preference. I like the clarity over 1280x960 and such.


----------



## LDV617

I also play 1600x900 and it rocks. Mainly because I can reach 75hz w/ my cheap 1080 LCD, but also because I like getting the smoothness of ~200+ fps.

I have never tried true 4:3, and 4:3 stretched distorted my aim too much.

EDIT: I'm also a streamer so everything streams better at lowers res. 1600x900 is just a step down from 1080. I tried 1366x736 or w.e that res is, and I just couldn't quite see clearly enough.


----------



## Aventadoor

I play 1280x720 or 1600x900, depends on what mood im inn.
Ive played it all tho...
Stretched, black bars... everything


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well hell maybe i need to break out the CRT monitor from when i used to play CSS back in highschool lol. Do you think there is a disadvantage to playing full res 16:9? Or is this just preference and something that just goes by trade of the competitive community?


No need to break out the CRT. You have a VG248QE, just play it with black bars on the side if you want to try it!









I'm running the same monitor and use 1280 x 960 with black bars.


----------



## crucifix85

unless Manajuma comeback coL vs Na'Vi coming. Thinking coL can take it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> unless Manajuma comeback coL vs Na'Vi coming. Thinking coL can take it.


NAVI vs coL is going to be a really close match.






coL vs NAVI coming up in 15 mins!! come watch ESEA LAN!


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> NAVI vs coL is going to be a really close match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coL vs NAVI coming up in 15 mins!! come watch ESEA LAN!


yea it should be a 50/50 match. Bet on coL, NaVi had problems closing out both games against a team that lacked lan experience and I think coL play better at lan.


----------



## el gappo

I wonder is n0thing freestyling during the match


----------



## el gappo

You catch ceh9 peaking through the smoke then? Weird that that exploit is allowed in competition...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You catch ceh9 peaking through the smoke then? Weird that that exploit is allowed in competition...


It's sorta hard to not allow it. It's just like russian walking in 1.6.


----------



## el gappo

Damn Hiko!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Damn Hiko!


That 4K was NUTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

For anyone who missed it, it will be 100% be on youtube extremely shortly.


----------



## crucifix85

n0thing going ham


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> n0thing going ham


That clutch was so good, much needed after losing so many rounds in a row. Guardian overpeeking for no reason helped that clutch









complexity advances in the upper bracket, and NAVI is sent to lower bracket!

http://www.hltv.org/news/12693-complexity-send-navi-to-lb


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That clutch was so good, much needed after losing so many rounds in a row. Guardian overpeeking for no reason helped that clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complexity advances in the upper bracket, and NAVI is sent to lower bracket!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12693-complexity-send-navi-to-lb


the matches have been very entertaining today that's for sure. NIP should win easy but it will be a good experience for Manajuma either way. Any chance Netcode beats VP? i havnt watched them before.

coL 100% offliners.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> the matches have been very entertaining today that's for sure. NIP should win easy but it will be a good experience for Manajuma either way. Any chance Netcode beats VP? i havnt watched them before.
> 
> coL 100% offliners.


It's been a widely known fact coL just doesn't take online seriously enough. They just don't get put into that same LAN mindset.


----------



## Pwnography

Anyone watching nip vs juma ?

Does OCN have a chatroom feature??


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Anyone watching nip vs juma ?
> 
> Does OCN have a chatroom feature??


I'm watching :]






NiP vs MJ 1-0 NiP won Nuke. (No surprise here) Should be a easy 2-0 win for NiP. Minikerr and shroud too strong Online.





For all those who missed this sick 4K by Hiko against NAVI on Dust2


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm watching :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NiP vs MJ 1-0 NiP won Nuke. (No surprise here) Should be a easy 2-0 win for NiP. Minikerr and shroud too strong Online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all those who missed this sick 4K by Hiko against NAVI on Dust2


Yea that was a sweet 4k but damn Semphis got a hair cut and lost weight:thumb:. Pretty much unrecognizable


----------



## dmasteR

Virtus Pro Beats NetCodeGuides 16-0 on LAN on Mirage. Next map about to happen!


----------



## Jack Mac

So after a few more days of trading...


http://imgur.com/85qMk

I got a new knife. I think I'm done trading, I really like this knife.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> So after a few more days of trading...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/85qMk
> 
> I got a new knife. I think I'm done trading, I really like this knife.


Nice kara, what did you start off with?


----------



## TheYonderGod

coL vs iBP in the upper braket finals. Did not see that coming


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> coL vs iBP in the upper braket finals. Did not see that coming


I honestly didn't either! That match against VP was so close though. To be honest, I see coL winning it all. Also considering VP doesn't know Season very well, they did extremely well against iBP.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nice kara, what did you start off with?


Flip knife urban masked field tested, it was my entire inventory and now I have the karambit.


----------



## zemco999

I haven't been trading very much the past couple days







http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I haven't been trading very much the past couple days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/


Nice inventory! How many keys do you have? This is my inventory:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/pickledog/inventory/


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I honestly didn't either! That match against VP was so close though. To be honest, I see coL winning it all. Also considering VP doesn't know Season very well, they did extremely well against iBP.


YES









iBP beat coL but if coL also beats ( NaVi vs VP ), they'll have another chance. I really hope they win, I've been a fan of coL since before I even played CS.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Na'Vi or VP? My friend says Na'Vi, but IDK much about these teams other than the few rounds I've seen.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Na'Vi or VP? My friend says Na'Vi, but IDK much about these teams other than the few rounds I've seen.


I would say VP. NaVi is missing one of their players (ceh9 is filling in), also VP beat NIP, so clearly they are very good.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I would say VP. NaVi is missing one of their players (ceh9 is filling in), also VP beat NIP, so clearly they are very good.


I guess that's why VP is the favorite. Still decided to put $0.08 on Na'Vi.


----------



## LDV617

http://www.knife-depot.com/knife-113154.html?src=gaw_mc&src1=kd&src2=gbase&utm_source=Google+AdWords+Merchant+Center&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=kd

@zemco

How many keys for this fine Urban Mask Kara


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Nice inventory! How many keys do you have? This is my inventory:
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/pickledog/inventory/


~124 right now. trying to trade that awp stat, and the two knives.







I love that kara btw. Blue steel is probably my favorite skin to get as ww or ft, you can barely tell a wear difference xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> http://www.knife-depot.com/knife-113154.html?src=gaw_mc&src1=kd&src2=gbase&utm_source=Google+AdWords+Merchant+Center&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=kd
> 
> @zemco
> 
> How many keys for this fine Urban Mask Kara


What's the wear?


----------



## TheYonderGod

coL > VP!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Of course there had to be a glitch on CS:GO lounge on the match I would have doubled my betting inventory from..









I'm still happy anyways.

compLexity vs iBuyPower in the ESEA GRAND FINALS!


----------



## crucifix85

would have won 45 on the coL vs VP game if csgo lounge would have bothered to open up another bet on that match...really wish there was some more skin betting sites.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> ~124 right now. trying to trade that awp stat, and the two knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that kara btw. Blue steel is probably my favorite skin to get as ww or ft, you can barely tell a wear difference xD
> What's the wear?


Nice, and yeah I love this blue steel as well.


----------



## Aventadoor

Today I played MM against 4/5 Titan members!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Today I played MM against 4/5 Titan members!


Nice.

Honestly i cant play MM anymore, so used to 35 secs that 45 secs feels like an eternity.


----------



## EduFurtado

I've got a channel that is getting pretty big in Brazil. Known as the one that brings you the best CS:GO content from Brazil!

I don't always post videos not in Portuguese, but when I do, it's with an awesome and incredible B RETAKE like a champ in Dust2.

I hope you guys like it, and maybe I'll expand my work to English speakers.




I'm AKA Pink Freud: a student of the game Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.


----------



## Blackops_2

Well i had 7$ that i had made from the steam market going towards a minimal wear Atomic Alloy skin, spent it on company of heroes western front







lol kind of wish i still had it. Oh well back to the grind.

I think i've been playing too much lately, i have 40 or 50hrs this week and yesterday was playing horrible compared to usual.

I like the flashes, i've used the pop up through the wall on B lots of times.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> I've got a channel that is getting pretty big in Brazil. Known as the one that brings you the best CS:GO content from Brazil!
> 
> I don't always post videos not in Portuguese, but when I do, it's with an awesome and incredible B RETAKE like a champ in Dust2.
> 
> I hope you guys like it, and maybe I'll expand my work to English speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm AKA Pink Freud: a student of the game Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.


... bots? nice flashes though..


----------



## LDV617

Can anyone confirm this is the real SpawN?

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960681876

Played against him and another player in the NA.invite group with my CEVO team last night;

won 16-13 ^^


----------



## Swag

Fake SpawN.

Real SpawN is this:
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197965479091

Find the Steam ID's of the legit person and find their steamcommunity using that, most accurate way.


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> ... bots? nice flashes though..


The idea is not to show off my skills, but to teach


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this is the real SpawN?
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960681876
> 
> Played against him and another player in the NA.invite group with my CEVO team last night;
> 
> won 16-13 ^^


Fake. SpawN also would have a 150+ ping on any NA server.

CS:GO never hit that extreme 75% discount, i'm really surprised.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this is the real SpawN?
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960681876
> 
> Played against him and another player in the NA.invite group with my CEVO team last night;
> 
> won 16-13 ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Fake. SpawN also would have a 150+ ping on any NA server.
> 
> CS:GO never hit that extreme 75% discount, i'm really surprised.
Click to expand...

I assume that they're going to reap in all the people who are buying the $7.49 cheapest price deal and then in a month or 2, they'll be sending out CSGO for that 75% off deal. I think between this Summer Sale and last Summer Sale, CSGO has gone down to that price twice. However, they always do it after a big patch and we're left with a lot of hackers in MM for quite a while.


----------



## dmasteR

A huge ban wave just went out guys. TONS of people banned. Enjoy it!

Even a semi-pro player cLy

http://www.hltv.org/news/12715-cly-handed-vac-ban


----------



## waylo88

No doubt like 75% of those bans were from people who purchased the game during the sale.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> No doubt like 75% of those bans were from people who purchased the game during the sale.


Valve is just too smart. Putting CS:GO on sale and doing a huge ban wave afterwards. Also people not only got banned on their alternate accounts but theyre also vac banned on their other accounts that they use.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this is the real SpawN?
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960681876
> 
> Played against him and another player in the NA.invite group with my CEVO team last night;
> 
> won 16-13 ^^


I don't think so. The real SpawN is DMG/LE, and plays with the NiP clan tag.
So unless he had that, I don't think that's him.

Not to mention that he's playing from Sweden, so I think it's unlikely he would queue up for American servers.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A huge ban wave just went out guys. TONS of people banned. Enjoy it!
> 
> Even a semi-pro player cLy
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12715-cly-handed-vac-ban


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Valve is just too smart. Putting CS:GO on sale and doing a huge ban wave afterwards. Also people not only got banned on their alternate accounts but theyre also vac banned on their other accounts that they use.


So awesome


----------



## Jolly Roger

So BlackOps_2 (Rogue_Aspect in Steam) are looking for a few team-mates that are middle to upper-middle skill level to make a clan to play competitive with. Just Pm or friend on steam and tell us you want to join. (central-ish USA)


----------



## Blackops_2

Me and Jolly Roger played a couple competitive matches. Went 2-1. The last one was with a team of decent players. We got it handed to us lol.

Could use some more OCN members to get a team going.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Me and Jolly Roger played a couple competitive matches. Went 2-1. The last one was with a team of decent players. We got it handed to us lol.
> 
> Could use some more OCN members to get a team going.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beat ya to it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Yeah i just saw that, beat be my two minutes lol. Dang cellular network


----------



## krz94

if anyone wants to play some matchmaking add me on steam:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/krz-

i'm seriously considering finding a few people to play a little more seriously since I started liking executing strats and whatnot. ever since I started watching pro games I just hate playing randomly

cheers


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> if anyone wants to play some matchmaking add me on steam:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/krz-
> 
> i'm seriously considering finding a few people to play a little more seriously since I started liking executing strats and whatnot. ever since I started watching pro games I just hate playing randomly
> 
> cheers


Invite sent


----------



## dmasteR

If you guys find enough people quick enough, you guys should try and sign up for CEVO-FREE.


----------



## Blackops_2

What is CEVO free? Like registering a team?

I assume you already have a team dmaster?

Went to that aim training map and then played a couple of rounds of casual. It was like things were in slow motion. I'll be doing that thing multiple times. Got accused of hacking because i saw this guys muzzle and right clicked a flash then killed him. So naturally he starts screaming ghosting/hacking etc. and is just way butt hurt about it. Was pretty funny though because he just cared so much about casual.

Jolly also found out those guys we played our third round were master guardian elites...so yeah somewhat of a disadvantage lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

CEVO is a league for organized team matches, similar to ESEA if you know that that is. The FREE division replaces the Open division, as the name indicates, it is free to enter (the higher divisions are $10-50 per person, but also have a bigger cash prize)


----------



## Blackops_2

Oh cool, definitely will do that. There are still prizes for the free division?

For those of you with awesome skins. Did you save up selling on market place or just say screw it and pay the mula? I had 7$ i made during the sale and was saving for an atomic alloy skin but ended up spending it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh cool, definitely will do that. There are still prizes for the free division?
> 
> For those of you with awesome skins. Did you save up selling on market place or just say screw it and pay the mula? I had 7$ i made during the sale and was saving for an atomic alloy skin but ended up spending it.


$250 for first place.

http://cevo.com/news/234/cevo-announces-cs-go-season-5-10-000-in-cash-prizes-register-today-/

The deadline to sign up is today. Not sure what time. You can register a team and add people to it later, don't worry about having 5 yet if you want to sign up.


----------



## LDV617

There are no cash prizes in the free division


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> There are no cash prizes in the free division












http://cevo.com/news/234/cevo-announces-cs-go-season-5-10-000-in-cash-prizes-register-today-/


----------



## w35t

You all have any guess on when the next operation will be released?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> What is CEVO free? Like registering a team?
> 
> I assume you already have a team dmaster?
> 
> Went to that aim training map and then played a couple of rounds of casual. It was like things were in slow motion. I'll be doing that thing multiple times. Got accused of hacking because i saw this guys muzzle and right clicked a flash then killed him. So naturally he starts screaming ghosting/hacking etc. and is just way butt hurt about it. Was pretty funny though because he just cared so much about casual.
> 
> Jolly also found out those guys we played our third round were master guardian elites...so yeah somewhat of a disadvantage lol


Yes, I already have a team.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh cool, definitely will do that. There are still prizes for the free division?
> 
> For those of you with awesome skins. Did you save up selling on market place or just say screw it and pay the mula? I had 7$ i made during the sale and was saving for an atomic alloy skin but ended up spending it.


I bet a lot which is why I have most of my skins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> You all have any guess on when the next operation will be released?


This week.


----------



## krz94

cevo free sounds like an awesome place to start. do you guys know of any teams looking for members or players looking for teams?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh cool, definitely will do that. There are still prizes for the free division?
> 
> For those of you with awesome skins. Did you save up selling on market place or just say screw it and pay the mula? I had 7$ i made during the sale and was saving for an atomic alloy skin but ended up spending it.


I just trade a bunch


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> cevo free sounds like an awesome place to start. do you guys know of any teams looking for members or players looking for teams?


See above posts. Like 7710 and forward.


----------



## Sikkamore

I signed up for CEVO free. Mine as well give it a shot since I'm getting more heavily into CS:GO lately. If anyone wants to add me on Steam and chat about a CEVO free team then add me. I'm usually a MGE rank on MM but lately have been a DMG. http://steamcommunity.com/id/sikkamore13/


----------



## LDV617

wow that's awesome I heard from so many people there are no cash prizes in free, I even thought I read that on CEVO Oo. Guess not.

Post team links as they are made plz ^^

http://cevo.com/event/cs-globaloffensive/roster/18625/


----------



## waylo88

I'm down to join a free team if anyone has an open spot.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/waylo/

http://cevo.com/member/140191/

There is my Steam and CEVO profiles. I'm usually DMG/MGE, but I've had a horrendous string of games lately (by that I mean, drop 20-30 kills and still lose because we have people go 4-22) and am down to MGII. I'm available to play pretty often. A friend of mine pays for a 100 slot Mumble server as well, so we'd be able to use that without an issue.


----------



## Sikkamore

Also, here's my CEVO profile! http://cevo.com/member/140173/


----------



## dmasteR

If anyone of you end up needing help with strats/CT setups/etc let me know. I could potentially help you out with this.

Most of you know I'm a semi-pro player so I know the game well and can definitely help you guys improve! :]


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If anyone of you end up needing help with strats/CT setups/etc let me know. I could potentially help you out with this.
> 
> Most of you know I'm a semi-pro player so I know the game well and can definitely help you guys improve! :]


I am always open to criticism. Heaven knows I need to improve, so once we get a team going I'm sure we can have you look at some demos for us. It would be appreciated.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> I am always open to criticism. Heaven knows I need to improve, so once we get a team going I'm sure we can have you look at some demos for us. It would be appreciated.


Absolutely.

I already review demos for a few people here already. Here to help :]


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> I already review demos for a few people here already. Here to help :]


Also willing to offer my 2c, because as ESEA finals have shown us, Americans suck at CS.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Also willing to offer my 2c, because as ESEA finals have shown us, Americans suck at CS.


I don't know if I'd say Americans "suck" at CS. NiP got beat by complexity twice, coL also beat Virtus Pro.

iBuyPower didn't get contested by the Euro's as much simply because they were in the Upper Brackets the whole time, but they still beat Virtus Pro.

I think North American can easily hang with the Euros. Sure there's more teams that are better in Euro. coL and iBP are the only two that seem to be able to hang with the Euros so far.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't know if I'd say Americans "suck" at CS. NiP got beat by complexity twice, coL also beat Virtus Pro.
> 
> iBuyPower didn't get contested by the Euro's as much simply because they were in the Upper Brackets the whole time, but they still beat Virtus Pro.
> 
> I think North American can easily hang with the Euros. Sure there's more teams that are better in Euro. coL and iBP are the only two that seem to be able to hang with the Euros so far.


Haha, that was intended to be a joke ^^ cant really dispute a 1,2 finish









But since you took it at face value ill play along.

I would really like to see what would happen if the US teams play more with the EU teams. Because watching those games every US win was just a straight up out aim/skill, be it jet lag or some other reason it just felt like i was watching a lower skill team player a higher skill team in every EU vs US game. Maybe there was some nuance to the US play that i didnt see but if the EU teams were hitting their shots it might have been a different story. When Get_Right slayers you know somethings up


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Haha, that was intended to be a joke ^^ cant really dispute a 1,2 finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since you took it at face value ill play along.
> 
> I would really like to see what would happen if the US teams play more with the EU teams. Because watching those games every US win was just a straight up out aim/skill, be it jet lag or some other reason it just felt like i was watching a lower skill team player a higher skill team in every EU vs US game. Maybe there was some nuance to the US play that i didnt see but if the EU teams were hitting their shots it might have been a different story. When Get_Right slayers you know somethings up


The way I see it, coL and iBP both are jet lagged as well when they travel overseas.









Couple of the European players were actually really impressed with NA aim. That really doesnt surprise me though, NA has always been about aim and less tactically.


----------



## zemco999

I sold my case hardened bayonet today


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The way I see it, coL and iBP both are jet lagged as well when they travel overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of the European players were actually really impressed with NA aim. That really doesnt surprise me though, NA has always been about aim and less tactically.


I agree man no excuses, like I said, wasn't so much my opinion but trying to offer an explanation for what we can all call a "surprise" result.

We had a discussion among my team, the subject of which was "who was the best player in iBP?" Now i personally struggled, from the limited amount i've seen of iBP they dont seem to have any stand out players, weirdly i dont feel like any of them are great at all. Maybe its the fact they are so consistent that makes them good, or they because they have no weeks links none of them get to look amazing (a la NiP). Its such an anomaly in my head a team of players of which i all see as average, just outplay and destroy other people. Also might have something to do with my personal bias regarding never finding steel that good when i've played him.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The way I see it, coL and iBP both are jet lagged as well when they travel overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of the European players were actually really impressed with NA aim. That really doesnt surprise me though, NA has always been about aim and less tactically.


So you like my theory on the home team advantage?









It's a big factor in other sports. In MMA the Japanese always get a raw deal as traveling east is really difficult on your body clock so it makes a lot of sense, especially in a game where milliseconds matter. They should be arriving weeks in advance but the UFC doesn't pay well enough and neither does CS:GO


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> So you like my theory on the home team advantage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a big factor in other sports. In MMA the Japanese always get a raw deal as traveling east is really difficult on your body clock so it makes a lot of sense, especially in a game where milliseconds matter. They should be arriving weeks in advance but the UFC doesn't pay well enough and neither does CS:GO


And because dana white is a racist.


----------



## Sikkamore

Anybody else trying to play a game and 5 minutes in it keeps kicking you and saying 'you're computer is causing issues with VAC' or some crap?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Anybody else trying to play a game and 5 minutes in it keeps kicking you and saying 'you're computer is causing issues with VAC' or some crap?


You dirty cheater you!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You dirty cheater you!


Oh noes I has been caught!









Fixed it. Apparently it's been an issue before :3


----------



## PolyMorphist

Valve servers are down, maybe the new update is coming?

http://www.counter-strike.net/operationbreakout

New update is here, guys! "Operation breakout"


----------



## waylo88

I'm downloading the update right now!

http://www.counter-strike.net/operationbreakout


----------



## Sikkamore

Maybe this update can explain how I'm getting absolutely no hit reg lately?


----------



## Blackops_2

Jolly and I are on right now, i added you sikkamore didn't know if you'd want to play a low level match though. We got smoked on nuke. I'm awful as T on that map but the guys were just doing good. Solo aced us twice. Meh i still broke even and almost had an ace. Been awping exceptionally well today.

I still hate the SSG they need to bring it back to 100% accuracy like the scout.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Valve servers are down, maybe the new update is coming?
> 
> http://www.counter-strike.net/operationbreakout
> 
> New update is here, guys! "Operation breakout"


goddammit not another one. Time to sell all of my skins again









YES YES YES YES YES YES YES BUTTERFLY KNIFE TIME TO PROFIT BBY'S


----------



## Fusion Racing

That looks an interesting update!

Nice to see Castle in the operation, found it to be quite a fun map. Also super glad they've finally added a Butterfly Knife.

Edit: Want the pink AWP, just so I can name it Barbie Sniping Adventure.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> *Release Notes for 7/1/2014*
> 
> 1 Jul 2014 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [OPERATION BREAKOUT]
> - Six community maps were added, available in official matchmaking to all CS:GO players for the duration of the operation.
> - Operation Breakout All Access Pass is now available for purchase. Features include:
> - The Operation Breakout Challenge Coin
> - Mission drops
> - 45 new weapon finishes as potential mission rewards
> - Operation Breakout Case drops
> - Journal that contains:
> -- Active Duty Scorecard
> -- Operation Breakout Scorecard
> -- Friends leaderboards
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - The Buy Menu has been updated and now has the following weapon stats:
> - Damage ( Pre-falloff damage against an unarmored opponent. )
> - Firerate ( How frequently does this weapon shoot or can be shot )
> - Recoil Control ( How easy is it to compensate for the recoil )
> - Accurate Range ( The distance up to which 100% of shots will land within a 30cm circle. See cl_weapon_debug_print_accuracy )
> - Movement Rate ( How fast the player can move with the weapon in hand )
> - Armor Penetration ( The percentage of the shot's damage that ignores armor )
> - Penetration Power - See Below
> - Weapon Changes:
> - Desert Eagle:
> - Increased standing and crouching Accurate Range
> - CZ75-A:
> - Decreased standing and crouching Accurate Range
> - Tec-9:
> - Increased standing, crouching, and moving Accurate Range
> - Elites:
> - Reduced price to $500
> - SSG08:
> - Reduced price to $1700
> - Increased Accurate Range slightly
> - Mag7:
> - Penetration Power increased
> - Pellets reduced to 8
> - Individual pellet damage increased to 30
> - Reduced maximum range slightly
> - Sawed Off:
> - Penetration Power increased
> - Pellets reduced to 8
> - Individual pellet damage increased to 32
> - Reduced maximum range slightly
> - Spread increased slightly
> - XM1014:
> - Reduced price to $2000
> - Penetration Power increased
> - Spread reduced slightly
> - For all shotguns except Nova, pellets will now penetrate walls.
> 
> - Updated the bullet penetration (wallbanging) system to be more straight forwarded, fixed some previous bugs associated with it. (for more info on how penetration works, see this guide: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=275573090)
> - Bullets now leave a brief trail in the air after penetrating most surfaces (wallbang)
> - Human players can +use a bot to retrieve the bomb.
> - The spotting code that shows enemies on the radar now considers the map's fog values to determine if a player will show up or not.
> - The game now announces if you've been "saved" by someone or have "saved" someone. Saving someone means that you eliminate an enemy who is about to kill one of your teammates who is unaware of that enemy.
> - Added a new convar (sv_showimpacts_penetration) that will display on screen penetration data when bullets penetrate surfaces in game.
> - Added a convar mp_backup_round_auto, when enabled will keep in-memory backups to handle reconnecting players even if the backup files aren't written to disk, enabled by default.
> - Added convar mp_force_assign_teams that when set, will auto assign players to a valid team and does not give them the option to choose teams.
> - Exposed previously development only ConVar (cl_weapon_debug_print_accuracy) which shows Inaccuracy, Spread, SpreadDistance, Player Velocity, Accurate Range, and some other real time data for weapons when shooting.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Maps have been divided into three groups: Active Duty, Reserves, and Operation. These map assignments will be re-evaluated every Operation.
> - Active Duty Maps:
> - Dust II
> - Nuke
> - Mirage
> - Inferno
> - Cobblestone
> - Overpass
> - Cache
> - Reserves Maps:
> - Train
> - Aztec
> - Dust
> - Vertigo
> - Office
> - Italy
> - Assault
> - Militia
> - Operation Maps:
> - Castle
> - Overgrown
> - Black Gold
> - Mist
> - Rush
> - Insertion
> 
> - Mirage:
> - Fixed a collision exploit near entrance to Underpass.
> 
> - Nuke:
> - Reduced fog
> - Blocked visibility through bottom of cover in Bombsite A.
> - Made ceiling in Bombsite B twice as thick.
> 
> - Dust2:
> - Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck.
> - Reduced post processing effects.
> 
> - Inferno:
> - General graphical updates.
> - Thinner pillars underneath trellis in CT spawn.
> - Thinner pillars on awning in Alt Mid.
> - Added lights to balcony in Alt Mid.
> - Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck.
> - Removed pretty flowers behind yellow car in banana.
> - Added a ton of flowers in other areas to compensate.
> - Calmed down dog in apartments.
> - Removed tree boost spots.
> - Added a chickencoop to T spawn.
> - Changed max chicken population from 10 to 12.
> - Added back relaxing flamenco music to T spawn.
> - Updated the skybox.
> - It is now possible to shoot through the box in the middle of Bombsite A.
> 
> - Militia
> - Fixed a bug where bots would get stuck.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Competitive matchmaking will no longer consider matches with a very high skill group difference regardless of search time.
> - Updated all loading screens and the team select screen.
> - Demos launched with +playdemo on the command line are improved:
> - Allows specifying full paths with drive letters for the demo filename.
> - Hide the main menu when a demo is started from the command line.
> - Fixed the team select screen lingering and sometimes not going away in some circumstances.
> - Fixed radar not showing up during the first round of a competitive match on official servers.
> - Reduced screen effects on high shader settings when zoomed with scoped rifles.
> - Resolved an issue that was preventing users from earning knife-related achievements in Arms Race.


So much awesome!


----------



## zemco999

I'm really disappointed


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really disappointed


I think it looks really sick haha.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think it looks really sick haha.


I expected something smoother, not choppy and spastic. Also, the blade is tiny (smaller than a flip knife) I've already seen the fade and it looks meh. Case hardened with all be 'blue gems' like flip knives because the blade is so tiny. Perhaps they will fix it in a patch i dunno


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> - Removed pretty flowers behind yellow car in banana.
> - Added a ton of flowers in other areas to compensate.
> - Calmed down dog in apartments.


These gave me a good laugh









Also, I think the Butterfly knife is cool in the sense that it has two different draw animations, the second is the one I like the best.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Pretty cool update. I like the looks of inferno.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> These gave me a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think the Butterfly knife is cool in the sense that it has two different draw animations, the second is the one I like the best.


It also has 3 inspect animations


----------



## PolyMorphist

Really, Valve? -_-


----------



## Blackops_2

Thank God they increased the ranged accuracy for the SSG...thing is almost pointless in it's previous state.

I officially want a M4A1 Cyrex...










Starting at 184$ damn this market. Lol hopefully it drives the atomic alloy price down or maybe that is just a high trend since it's very rare at the moment. Seeing as it's more rare though i have my doubts









Need to make some bets


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Thank God they increased the ranged accuracy for the SSG...thing is almost pointless in it's previous state.


They also reduced the price of the scout ^^ I LOVE THAT GUN


----------



## Kyal

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/3296947906478036701/98F4214EAA64EF4D5FDDB19326DFD750F866BAB8/
looks like they're changing train up, pretty keen to see what they do. ^-^


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> They also reduced the price of the scout ^^ I LOVE THAT GUN


I'm glad the SSG needs to be just like the scout was, which in it's previous state it wasn't. Dang thing misses a lot when stop strafing. The scout in CSS when i played at least was very much like the awp in accuracy it just didn't 1 hit kill on the body. But it made it very effective to still have something to snipe with but only go for headshots.

Yeah the Cyrex is awesome, it will likely go on the list of another skin that i never acquire. Less i can bet somewhere to win enough money over time to get one or just open a ton of cases.


----------



## el gappo

The M4 Knight looks dope.









Got the Deagle Pilot on my first game but the other challenges I have now are

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/29moop/operation_breakout_missions_not_working/
 so no more for a while I guess 

The new scout (And Deagle!) is great but the tec 9 makes a better primary









Also, AWP through double doors from T-Spawn on dust 2 is a one hit kill now. GG Gabe. RUSH B WITH TEC 9s!


----------



## PolyMorphist

Yeah the Tec-9 is the new CZ-75; everyone's going to complain about how powerful it is and Valve will eventually nerf it


----------



## daav1d

Most of the new skins looked kinda.. Ugly on the pictures. I don't really understand how the challenges work either. Will be fun to try the new maps as well when I get home tonight.

Btw, I got a USP-S Orion MW from trade up contract yesterday. Weird that you can get it even though they removed it from the case.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Most of the new skins looked kinda.. Ugly on the pictures. I don't really understand how the challenges work either. Will be fun to try the new maps as well when I get home tonight.
> 
> Btw, I got a USP-S Orion MW from trade up contract yesterday. Weird that you can get it even though they removed it from the case.


I actually really like the new skins, majority of them in fact.

Finally some really good looking M4A1-S skins. Specifically that Cyrex that i'll get my hands on soon :]


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I actually really like the new skins, majority of them in fact.
> 
> Finally some really good looking M4A1-S skins. Specifically that Cyrex that i'll get my hands on soon :]


^^^ The Cyrex is my new favorite M4A1 (I can't get it unless it goes much cheaper though. At least under $20)
Negev Desert Strike is best Negev (tied with Anodized Navy, but has stattrak where the Navy doesn't, and much cheaper)
Deagle Conspiracy is good even if it looks like an already existing one
P250 Supernova is cool
Glock Water Elemental, AWP Dragon Lore, USP Royal Blue, SSG Abyss, maybe more; might be good, idk, haven't seen in game
Good MP7, Bizon, P90.. if those mattered.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Yeah the Tec-9 is the new CZ-75; everyone's going to complain about how powerful it is and Valve will eventually nerf it


Funny thing is it's nowhere near as bad as the CZ was. Unless you can fire exactly at the max ROF for that gun anyone with a rifle will still kill you providing they can aim. The Deagle used properly is also pretty viable now, if you run around it wont hit much but if you're stationary it's good on follow up shots which it never used to be. Before I say anything is OP or not strong enough I'll wait for a bit, because it's not just how the game plays for us, but for the pro players too. Valve seem pretty good at waiting and collecting data on things before they update the weapons.

Must admit, the change I'm most impressed with is the pillars on Inferno.


----------



## TheYonderGod

tech9 is stupid on pistol round because you can just run constantly and spray and kill everyone, it's not that great on gun rounds like the CZ (still) is though.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Must say, overall very unimpressed with the new weapon skins. A couple gems, but just mostly lack-luster items.


----------



## dmasteR

Was welcomed with good news yesterday that my team will be in ESEA-Premier for this upcoming Season 17. This is one division under Invite which is where teams like iBuyPower/complexity compete. :]

Hopefully Valve fixes the Mission bugs, I wanna get a couple missions done asap!

Anyone else extremely disappointed with the Operation maps? They're so clustered, and camp spots are literally everywhere. I really enjoyed Phoenix/Bravo/Payback, but these maps are just, bleh.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Was welcomed with good news yesterday that my team will be in ESEA-Premier for this upcoming Season 17. This is one division under Invite which is where teams like iBuyPower/complexity compete. :]
> 
> Hopefully Valve fixes the Mission bugs, I wanna get a couple missions done asap!
> 
> Anyone else extremely disappointed with the Operation maps? They're so clustered, and camp spots are literally everywhere. I really enjoyed Phoenix/Bravo/Payback, but these maps are just, bleh.


Congrats !!

I refuse to buy operation passes


----------



## LDV617

grats man ^^ that is awesome news.

As far as this patch goes;

The maps seem bad. I played on Overgrown and Castle and they feel like CoD maps more than CS maps. There are too many angles in the maps, my guess is they were designed with casual(16+ players) in mind.

Also the bugged missions are frustrating, I spent like 15 minutes in a casual game to get my 25 rifle kills and only 10 of them registered -_-

Weapons; Tec9 is op as some of you have found out. Deagle is slightly better but still doesn't 2shot 100% of the time, I also noticed it feels less accurate at a longer range.

Wallbanging is more realistic. The tracers, idk how much I like them, they do a good job of revealing your position if you are the one wallbanging. In the games I played last night though, I got way more wall kills than I usually get.

Also scout only $1700 + accuracy buff Oo I see a nerf incoming for that, it was already on the edge of being OP for the price.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> grats man ^^ that is awesome news.
> 
> As far as this patch goes;
> 
> The maps seem bad. I played on Overgrown and Castle and they feel like CoD maps more than CS maps. There are too many angles in the maps, my guess is they were designed with casual(16+ players) in mind.
> 
> Also the bugged missions are frustrating, I spent like 15 minutes in a casual game to get my 25 rifle kills and only 10 of them registered -_-
> 
> Weapons; Tec9 is op as some of you have found out. Deagle is slightly better but still doesn't 2shot 100% of the time, I also noticed it feels less accurate at a longer range.
> 
> Wallbanging is more realistic. The tracers, idk how much I like them, they do a good job of revealing your position if you are the one wallbanging. In the games I played last night though, I got way more wall kills than I usually get.
> 
> Also scout only $1700 + accuracy buff Oo I see a nerf incoming for that, it was already on the edge of being OP for the price.


I cant see them changing the SSG back, at $2000 you'd have to be mad to buy it over a Galil on T.

As for the maps, out of all of them I played from the workshop I found Castle the most fun, although you are right it's nothing like a proper competitive map. Looks good and quite a laugh to play though, providing that people don't have their tents out. With some layout changes, and a redesigned bombsite A it would be a much better map though. The rest, especially Overgrown I thought were at most times a bit of a fustercluck. Haven't played Insertion, I expect it's probably the usual sort of game you get with hostage rescue though. Part of the problem is to get the more casual people interested they need maps which are fun and look good, which there are a lot of on the workshop. Unfortunately that doesn't work well for the people that want some good competitive maps to complement the CS originals. There are a lack of those on the workshop too, I've played quite a lot of maps on there and not really found anything that doesn't have an issue that messes it up from a gameplay perspective.

Also, grats dmasteR!


----------



## chemicalfan

Can anyone recommend a decent online guide to CS:GO that isn't a video? I've found a couple that are a few tips & stuff, but most guides seem to be videos that I can't view at work. I'm well below average at the moment, a postive K is like Christmas come early for me!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I cant see them changing the SSG back, at $2000 you'd have to be mad to buy it over a Galil on T.


In terms of competitive play, I think you are right, we may see dedicated awpers buy a scouts now after winning pistol round.

But the scout is just such a strong gun for the money. I'd say it's the only gun (besides AK) that can put you on an equal playing field against an AWP without breaking the bank. For example; if you are playing d2 and lose 6 rounds in a row, then on that 7th round you can almost always expect an AWP on A plat (talking mm of course). If the Ts buy tec9s and 1 scout, the scout can easily pick that awper if he has a good/equal/better shot than the AWP, just because it's a 1shot headshot. Then the tec9s rush plat and you have a very effective eco round.

I've always seen the scout as a cheap way to counter an AWP, now there's not much reason not to buy it on late game eco rounds against an AWP dependent team.

Again this is mostly directed at mm, I can't really speak for how it will change comp play, but I can definitely see people like kennyS or GuardiaN buying second round scouts if they know their opponent wont armor up.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent online guide to CS:GO that isn't a video? I've found a couple that are a few tips & stuff, but most guides seem to be videos that I can't view at work. I'm well below average at the moment, a postive K is like Christmas come early for me!


Almost impossible to find GOOD written guides. What I would recommend is to participate in the /r/globaloffensive -- ask questions, read answers, etc.

Also check out /r/csgo_nadetactics

^ this one will make a major impact on the maps you play frequently. Just take the time to learn 2 smokes and 2 flash's a day at work, practice them for 15 minutes when you get home, and it will pay off quickly.

When I first starting reading nadetactics, I got very intimidated by how precise and complicated they all were. The good part is, after you learn one and use it in game, you will never forget it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent online guide to CS:GO that isn't a video? I've found a couple that are a few tips & stuff, but most guides seem to be videos that I can't view at work. I'm well below average at the moment, a postive K is like Christmas come early for me!


I'd suggest going through r/GlobalOffensive They've got some good stuff in the top threads and on the sidebar. Otherwise, have a look at adreN on youtube. I know you said no videos but he has some really good stuff. Operation L2P has some good stuff, especially with regards to learning nades. Of course check out the information in the OP too, dmasteR has some really useful links in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> In terms of competitive play, I think you are right, we may see dedicated awpers buy a scouts now after winning pistol round.
> 
> But the scout is just such a strong gun for the money. I'd say it's the only gun (besides AK) that can put you on an equal playing field against an AWP without breaking the bank. For example; if you are playing d2 and lose 6 rounds in a row, then on that 7th round you can almost always expect an AWP on A plat (talking mm of course). If the Ts buy tec9s and 1 scout, the scout can easily pick that awper if he has a good/equal/better shot than the AWP, just because it's a 1shot headshot. Then the tec9s rush plat and you have a very effective eco round.
> 
> I've always seen the scout as a cheap way to counter an AWP, now there's not much reason not to buy it on late game eco rounds against an AWP dependent team.
> 
> Again this is mostly directed at mm, I can't really speak for how it will change comp play, but I can definitely see people like kennyS or GuardiaN buying second round scouts if they know their opponent wont armor up.


I think it's fair enough as it rewards good aim. For the same price as a Famas on CT you could have an SSG and a couple of flashes, or a smoke and a flash. For playing a defensive, passive role it could work out really well. The AWP should come out on top a lot of the time, providing the person using it holds the right angles as it's going to be hard to peek him with the SSG, and get the headshot before he hits you - and he doesn't have to aim at the head. With some well timed flashes it could be interesting, though you could argue you could do the same with a Galil/Famas. I just think the lower price opens that gun up a bit more, before you had to really know it was going to work otherwise you were much better off with a rifle, now you can get some nades, or a pistol with it and the rest of the team can stick with the rifles. I suspect it wont show up that often in competitive, but we have seen GuardiaN use it before the update quite well, along with people like kennyS and chrisJ. Should be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Kainn

i noticed dmaster having the issue with missions not working, is anyone else? i've had people tell me to force close steam/csgo and retry and that should work, but no luck in my situation..


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> i noticed dmaster having the issue with missions not working, is anyone else? i've had people tell me to force close steam/csgo and retry and that should work, but no luck in my situation..


My rifle kills missions only registered kills on REAL players (not bots) and on CT side. Strange, I know :/


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> My rifle kills missions only registered kills on REAL players (not bots) and on CT side. Strange, I know :/


Not really strange, statTrak weapons are the same way


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Not really strange, statTrak weapons are the same way


Gave me an idea and it got rid of my 2 troublesome missions. Confirmed DM kills must be done on a stat-track weapon and the pistol kills on CT side.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> i noticed dmaster having the issue with missions not working, is anyone else? i've had people tell me to force close steam/csgo and retry and that should work, but no luck in my situation..


Going to assume these missions bugs will be patched today hopefully.


----------



## Jack Mac

Love the update and some of the new skins, but dear god that new knife is so ugly.


----------



## PolyMorphist

You need to meet the following criteria for missions kills so register:

1) Need to be real players, and not BOTs
2) You need to play on the new Breakout, not any other maps
3) You need to wait for the deathmatch to finish before the kills register; you cannot leave mid-game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> You need to meet the following criteria for missions kills so register:
> 
> 1) Need to be real players, and not BOTs
> 2) You need to play on the new Breakout, not any other maps
> 3) You need to wait for the deathmatch to finish before the kills register; you cannot leave mid-game


People keep saying this, but this doesn't work for the vast majority. The missions are bugged period. It's not every mission, and not every mission requires you to DM either.


----------



## waylo88

I've had no issues with missions. Completed three so far without a problem.

Just got done playing two competitive maps, one on Castle and one on Mist.

Castle seems entirely too large for good 5v5 gameplay. The B site is a crackerbox and the A site is the size of like two airplane hangars. Once teams got their bearings it seems...okay I guess, but its nothing I'd ever see getting added to a regular rotation.

Mist was really bad though. It tries to play to verticality but it just doesn't work. It's also really stupid the way the B site is essentially right infront of T spawn. Both teams get there at the same time. The A site has, for some reason, missing parts of the floor. One of the enemies planted and went to hide around a corner and just fell to his death. Everyone in the game unanimously agreed that the map sucks.

Glad to see they added Cache as a full-time map though.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> You need to meet the following criteria for missions kills so register:
> 
> 1) Need to be real players, and not BOTs
> 2) You need to play on the new Breakout, not any other maps
> 3) You need to wait for the deathmatch to finish before the kills register; you cannot leave mid-game


Having to play on Breakout maps is not true at all. I completed my DM SCAR-20 kills on Mirage and D2 last night.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Finally got through playing all of the new maps once each. Here's my opinions:
Castle: T side gets to A site before CT, and way too many different pathways. Bad map.
Black and Gold: Normally I don't care about visuals, but this one is horribly annoying. It played out... decent I guess, but kind of annoying again with too many places to look all the time.
Mist: Wayyyyy too many different pathways, again....
Rush: Same thing again, but not as bad. I don't like the hostage game mode anyways so not much to say.
Insertion: Very interesting with the teleports.. but interesting concepts don't make good gameplay. When you're defending you're surrounded, you don't know what way to look until you hear shooting.
Overpass: Not new, but the first time I played it... Same as the above maps.

Overgrown: The 1 map I liked in this operation. It's sort of the typical 3 lane layout, with connectors to each site from mid. I think the key to winning is mid control, which the other team didn't seem to get, so we destroyed them.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Honestly, I think the reason why valve made it so that anyone can play the new maps was simply because while they're creative maps, they're not made for competitive play at all.

I may even just skip getting this pass altogether since a lot the drops look like absolute crap, but chances are when I get money to waste I'll probably purchase it regardless.


----------



## el gappo

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/29o1oh/bug_fix_how_to_fix_not_gaining_any_mission/%5B/URL

REMEMBER: you MUST finish the round for the kills to count. and bot kills do NOT count. I hope this helps.

[/QUOTE]








@dmasteR


*193,613*right now 
*193,613*all-time peak6 minutes ago

http://steamdb.info/graph/730/

People are liking the new operation!

Is there any trick to getting mission drops? Been waiting for one for hours.


----------



## Sikkamore

Skip getting the pass if you're up in the air about it. Wait for it to go on sale for $1 at least lol new maps are garbageeee


----------



## Rickles

Even though I haven't been playing lately I like to get all the passes. I really enjoy this game a lot, maybe too much, but my internet is too crappy to really enjoy CS (I tried the other day and spent about 6 rounds at a ping of 1400 ms) but I really like to support Valve and the community members working to make this an amazing game.

Also picked up a stattrak SSG08 as the scout was always my favorite in source and I spent most of my time playing scout knives servers.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Skip getting the pass if you're up in the air about it. Wait for it to go on sale for $1 at least lol new maps are garbageeee


Eh, even if you pick it up asap, you can sell your first few cases and make up for the money you spent on it and even make some money. That's what I normally do!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dmasteR
> 
> 
> *193,613*_right now_
> *193,613*_all-time peak__6 minutes ago_
> http://steamdb.info/graph/730/
> 
> People are liking the new operation!
> 
> Is there any trick to getting mission drops? Been waiting for one for hours.


You might be maxed out on your missions drops, how many have you done?

That's fantastic, crazy to see CS:GO reach these numbers considering we started with a measly 30K back when the game came out!

Whoops double post. Meant to edit -_- :/


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You might be maxed out on your missions drops, how many have you done?
> 
> That's fantastic, crazy to see CS:GO reach these numbers considering we started with a measly 30K back when the game came out!
> 
> Whoops double post. Meant to edit -_- :/


Since yesterday, 4. Is it a daily or weekly limit?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Since yesterday, 4. Is it a daily or weekly limit?


Ive heard theres a daily limit of 4. Guess youll find out soon haha


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Eh, even if you pick it up asap, you can sell your first few cases and make up for the money you spent on it and even make some money. That's what I normally do!


Ditto. Already got one case and sold it for $4.05, making $3.54. Just need to sell one more and I'd have the pass paid off and then some. Add in the possibility of getting skins with the missions and it's really a no-brainer.


----------



## dr0thegreatest

O man i miss bunny hopping , Especially on TFC.


----------



## Pwnography

My next match in ESL one qualifier is on HLTV lol.

Already 3 people commenting on cLy hacking

http://www.hltv.org/match/2291779-planetkey-dynamics-invictus-esl-one-cologne-2014-south-west-pre-qualifier


----------



## el gappo

Ridiculous that he's allowed to play. Valve should ban him again during warm up.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Ridiculous that he's allowed to play. Valve should ban him again during warm up.


Guess ESL only care about Wire rather than VAC.

EDIT: Sadly our prev game was overthrown. Eh i can settle for a top 32 finish, open qualifiers here we come!!!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Eh, even if you pick it up asap, you can sell your first few cases and make up for the money you spent on it and even make some money. That's what I normally do!


True! I did that just now and it practically paid for my pass. I guess I'll just open a couple cases with the funds or something


----------



## Fusion Racing

Slight update just rolled out:
Quote:


> [OPERATION BREAKOUT]
> - Missions will now properly reward progress on partnering dedicated servers.
> - Fixed graphical glitch with water on cs_rush and de_overgrown when shader detail is set to medium or low.
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Fixed the Tec-9 weapon script.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Fixed a rare crash when updating the scoreboard.
> - Zooming out of a sniper scope on a map that doesn't have a post processing entity will no longer cause a circular visual artifact.


According to r/GlobalOffensive, the fix for the Tec-9 reverted InaccuracyFire to 52.88 (pre patch) from 15.88. InaccuracyMove is still 3.81. Basically means it's still accurate for a few shots, even while moving. You shouldn't be able to spam it now though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Slight update just rolled out:
> According to r/GlobalOffensive, the fix for the Tec-9 reverted InaccuracyFire to 52.88 (pre patch) from 15.88. InaccuracyMove is still 3.81. Basically means it's still accurate for a few shots, even while moving. You shouldn't be able to spam it now though.


Now we can all enjoy doing the missions finally, yay!


----------



## w35t

Thank god they fixed the tec9, that thing was way too op.


----------



## Sikkamore

Tec-9 was NUTS. Never lost a T pistol round though tbh lol

Also, anyone want to recommend a 22" monitor for CS:GO. It's my primary game and my 24" 1920x1200 is just a tad too big for me to play it effectively on.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Tec-9 was NUTS. Never lost a T pistol round though tbh lol
> 
> Also, anyone want to recommend a 22" monitor for CS:GO. It's my primary game and my 24" 1920x1200 is just a tad too big for me to play it effectively on.


Budget?


----------



## Swag

With the 24", try disabling scaling and play on a smaller res. It forces black bars on the side making the effective game screen size smaller.

Right after the update, TEC9 is too OP. Also, probably because I was on DMG rank in that account and my main is a higher rank.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Budget?


Max of like $200. I'm not sure how much good monitors go for now a days haha


----------



## Swag

Your best bet is probably this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236358


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Max of like $200. I'm not sure how much good monitors go for now a days haha


Honestly, play on your current monitor with black bars. It's just not worth it. You would be better of spending just a bit more and grabbing a 144hz Monitor.

VG248QE is $250 at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0

Personally would fork up the extra cash and grab this and actually be set for some real gaming


----------



## el gappo

The thread is ready to go for a "in house" CS:GO event (similar to the Dota one) if you guys are up for it. Do we have anyone that would want to cast? Will just be a casual event between OCNers on either side, MAYBE some games against pubs if we don't have the numbers and probably some prizes/giveaways.

If we have a *lot* of people wanting to play maybe we can think about a tournament of some sort.

Nice deal on that screen! ^^


----------



## Blackops_2

Uh I'm down I think that would be awesome.

Jolly, sikkamore, and I had a couple of rounds yesterday. Went 0-3







despite sikkamore pulling some weight for the team. I held my own for two matches managing a 1.0 k/d or around there. I get caught up in overthinking tactics and it slows my reaction time some. I'll get it down soon enough. Had some spurts of decency like I expect myself to play, but for the most part didn't do that well. Either way the two OCNers I've played with have been awesome. So a tournament between all of us sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Imprezzion

How are you going to solve the simple issue that on OCN people come from all over the world and will have large ping differences? I for an example am from holland. This would give me a ~100ms ping difference to US players. 100ms is a lot in csgo..


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> How are you going to solve the simple issue that on OCN people come from all over the world and will have large ping differences? I for an example am from holland. This would give me a ~100ms ping difference to US players. 100ms is a lot in csgo..


We'll just have to cater to the US crowd this time I think with an eye to doing an EU one in the future. With east coast servers I typically see 90ms ping times but it's still not ideal for us or west coast players.

If there are enough EU players wanting to join in we can have games going on at the same time over here as well and the 'caster' can flick between the 2.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I'm in









Europeans only get like 10-20 ping higher than I do to East coast servers


----------



## Blackops_2

Is there a median local that would give us the best of both worlds? Allow both players to play but with 80ms ping range? Or is that just an impossibility?

Time zones will also have to be taken into factor, though i'm up at all hours so it's kind of a non issue for me. That said this next week i should be going home in which i'll probably refrain from play competitive. I'll play with you guys but i'm not going to be my usual self that IPS panel really handicaps me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly, play on your current monitor with black bars. It's just not worth it. You would be better of spending just a bit more and grabbing a 144hz Monitor.
> 
> VG248QE is $250 at Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0
> 
> Personally would fork up the extra cash and grab this and actually be set for some real gaming


Great deal! I got mine for 242$ at newegg i would do it over again. I love this monitor.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Is there a median local that would give us the best of both worlds? Allow both players to play but with 80ms ping range? Or is that just an impossibility?
> 
> Time zones will also have to be taken into factor, though i'm up at all hours so it's kind of a non issue for me. That said this next week i should be going home in which i'll probably refrain from play competitive. I'll play with you guys but i'm not going to be my usual self that IPS panel really handicaps me.
> Great deal! I got mine for 242$ at newegg i would do it over again. I love this monitor.


In War Thunder we sometimes play on RU servers which gives east coast and EU players a pretty equal ping but in CS, all that will do is provide an equally miserable experience for everyone.

GabeN should take some of that operations money and lay a Valve only Transatlantic cable with a server farm somewhere on the mid-atlantic ridge.







I'll talk with him about it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1499673/overclock-net-presents-cs-go-live-stream


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> How are you going to solve the simple issue that on OCN people come from all over the world and will have large ping differences? I for an example am from holland. This would give me a ~100ms ping difference to US players. 100ms is a lot in csgo..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans only get like 10-20 ping higher than I do to East coast servers


I am from West Coast US and Gappo is in the EU, so we could possibly have separate US and EU games going at the same time and have the caster switch between the two. It really depends on the turnout though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> In War Thunder we sometimes play on RU servers which gives east coast and EU players a pretty equal ping but in CS, all that will do is provide an equally miserable experience for everyone.
> 
> GabeN should take some of that operations money and lay a Valve only Transatlantic cable with a server farm somewhere on the mid-atlantic ridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll talk with him about it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1499673/overclock-net-presents-cs-go-live-stream


lol that would be awesome









And yeah, the event page is up







- July 12th 3PM PST


----------



## Kainn

I'd be down


----------



## Swag

Netcode helps players with 70 - 100 ping more than people from 50 - 60. It's actually better to get ping of around 70 - 90 than it is to get 50 - 60 ping. Netcode OP.









Are you guys doing an in-house right now?

Also, if you guys need help with anything around the stream, just ask me. I've been modding for several popular streamers in the past year (M2Gaming) which includes QMGSaint, Kushho, and Wootystyle so I've gotten my share of helping mod streams.

And if I remember correctly, it was OCN who hosted a LAN where shroud attended.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly, play on your current monitor with black bars. It's just not worth it. You would be better of spending just a bit more and grabbing a 144hz Monitor.
> 
> VG248QE is $250 at Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0
> 
> Personally would fork up the extra cash and grab this and actually be set for some real gaming


Not as bad as I thought a 144hz monitor would actually cost! Thanks dmasteR







I'll grab one in a couple weeks!


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Netcode helps players with 70 - 100 ping more than people from 50 - 60. It's actually better to get ping of around 70 - 90 than it is to get 50 - 60 ping. Netcode OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys doing an in-house right now?
> 
> Also, if you guys need help with anything around the stream, just ask me. I've been modding for several popular streamers in the past year (M2Gaming) which includes QMGSaint, Kushho, and Wootystyle so I've gotten my share of helping mod streams.
> 
> And if I remember correctly, it was OCN who hosted a LAN where shroud attended.


Yeah it will be another OC.net in house. Right now we are looking for someone that can cast CS and has the ability to stream


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> The thread is ready to go for a "in house" CS:GO event (similar to the Dota one) if you guys are up for it. Do we have anyone that would want to cast? Will just be a casual event between OCNers on either side, MAYBE some games against pubs if we don't have the numbers and probably some prizes/giveaways.
> 
> If we have a *lot* of people wanting to play maybe we can think about a tournament of some sort.
> 
> Nice deal on that screen! ^^


I would love to cast, but would need a bit of practice. I used to cast basketball games live with some really weird last names on people


----------



## Swag

I got this smurf to Eagle after 40 matches.



And I get greeted with such a bad team.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> In War Thunder we sometimes play on RU servers which gives east coast and EU players a pretty equal ping but in CS, all that will do is provide an equally miserable experience for everyone.
> 
> GabeN should take some of that operations money and lay a Valve only Transatlantic cable with a server farm somewhere on the mid-atlantic ridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll talk with him about it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1499673/overclock-net-presents-cs-go-live-stream


One can dream eh? Seriously that would be so cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Not as bad as I thought a 144hz monitor would actually cost! Thanks dmasteR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll grab one in a couple weeks!*












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PolyMorphist

The in-house event seems really cool - I can donate a couple of decent skins for the giveaway if you're going to do that.
Quick question: What platform are you guys thinking of using? Does OCN have its own CS:GO server or will be using ESEA/AltPug/FaceIt?


----------



## w35t

I actually just picked up the qnix qx2710 2560x1440 monitor and it does 120hz! Helps a ton for CS:GO. (And I snagged it for $250!) I still don't understand the whole, playing at lower res than native thing.

In house event would be awesome!

And btw, how terrible are these new maps? Mist? Pffft, gimme a break!


----------



## chemicalfan

Question about the "Operation Breakout" stuff - these new skins. Are they available if you don't buy the pass? I mean, from the market. If not now, then will they be available after Breakout finishes? Are they likely to be really expensive though?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question about the "Operation Breakout" stuff - these new skins. Are they available if you don't buy the pass? I mean, from the market. If not now, then will they be available after Breakout finishes? Are they likely to be really expensive though?


You can buy any skin off the market. Not sure how they'll be available after the operation finishes, they might stop dropping or get added to the random drops in all games.


----------



## w35t

lovin that cyrex m4, i want it!!!


----------



## w35t

Do you all prefer skins that just look cool? Or maybe a skin that looks a little less cool with stattrak? I'm debating on selling my stattrak blood tiger m4a1-s and getting something else, like a fn nitro or something, but my blood tiger has over 1600 frags on it. I kind of wanna get away from stattrak so I can switch up my skins every once in a while and not feel bad about giving up a skin with so many frags.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Do you all prefer skins that just look cool? Or maybe a skin that looks a little less cool with stattrak? I'm debating on selling my stattrak blood tiger m4a1-s and getting something else, like a fn nitro or something, but my blood tiger has over 1600 frags on it. I kind of wanna get away from stattrak so I can switch up my skins every once in a while and not feel bad about giving up a skin with so many frags.


I like Stattrak skins, but I'd rather have a better looking skin without it than a worse one with Stattrak.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question about the "Operation Breakout" stuff - these new skins. Are they available if you don't buy the pass? I mean, from the market. If not now, then will they be available after Breakout finishes? Are they likely to be really expensive though?


You can buy them from market, but you cannot get the exclusive drops / cases.

edit:

did anyone catch this the other night? HILARIOUS





 (skip to 3:04 area)


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I got this smurf to Eagle after 40 matches.
> 
> 
> 
> And I get greeted with such a bad team.


ROFL

That chick Nephthys follows my stream, she always gets carried by Danny in MM. They are so annoying to play with -_- lol


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Do you all prefer skins that just look cool? Or maybe a skin that looks a little less cool with stattrak? I'm debating on selling my stattrak blood tiger m4a1-s and getting something else, like a fn nitro or something, but my blood tiger has over 1600 frags on it. I kind of wanna get away from stattrak so I can switch up my skins every once in a while and not feel bad about giving up a skin with so many frags.


I prefer good looking skins. For me a good looking skin is something simplistic. Something like the Black Laminate for the AK is nice. The Vulcan makes the AK look like a toy gun you give your kids. Pft.


----------



## Jolly Roger

The M4A1S skins are mostly garbage. Have not liked what they have put out for that gun. The new cyrex is OK, but I really like my dark water. Alone it's not that great. But with the gold foil sticker I have on it it has a nice silver and gold theme. I'm with sikk though. Some of these guns look like toys.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> The M4A1S skins are mostly garbage. Have not liked what they have put out for that gun. The new cyrex is OK, but I really like my dark water. Alone it's not that great. But with the gold foil sticker I have on it it has a nice silver and gold theme. I'm with sikk though. Some of these guns look like toys.


Ive got like 2 bright waters and a couple dark waters that I use as go-to bets on csgolg and I think they are classic skins. Bright water is especially awesome.

I also LOVE the guardian skin with the guardian USP-s. Looks awesome when your guns match like that, however I stopped using the USP and now I'm back to the p2000


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Ive got like 2 bright waters and a couple dark waters that I use as go-to bets on csgolg and I think they are classic skins. Bright water is especially awesome.
> 
> I also LOVE the guardian skin with the guardian USP-s. Looks awesome when your guns match like that, however I stopped using the USP and now I'm back to the p2000


I really love the concept behind the guardian. It's a classy weapon, but I've just never been a fan of navy blue.

I pair my dark water with the usps stainless with matching stickers, both stattrak. It's a good looking combination.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> The M4A1S skins are mostly garbage. Have not liked what they have put out for that gun. The new cyrex is OK, but I really like my dark water. Alone it's not that great. But with the gold foil sticker I have on it it has a nice silver and gold theme. I'm with sikk though. Some of these guns look like toys.


Atomic Alloy and Nitro are great M4-S skins and look pretty clean, IMO.

Also, has anyone noticed the people on CSGO Lounge that think their battle-scarred butterfly knives (boreal/safari/DDPAT) are worth more than they really are? I'm sick of seeing an update on my trade only to see one of those trying to get a 1:1 for my karambit.

And thank goodness thee Tec-9 was patched, I mainly play Nuke and sit Heaven on CT and I cannot tell you how many times an Eco A rush worked because of 5 Tec-9s.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Those skins are definitely clean. And I tried to like them. But the atomic reminds me of the 70's which I find ugly. And the nitro might as well be the default skin unless you are looking at it directly from the side.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Those skins are definitely clean. And I tried to like them. But the atomic reminds me of the 70's which I find ugly. And the nitro might as well be the default skin *unless you are looking at it directly from the side*.


How else do you look at weapons in CSGO? lol


----------



## Jolly Roger

Offset to the upper left rear. Ya know. Standard weapon view model.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Do you all prefer skins that just look cool? Or maybe a skin that looks a little less cool with stattrak? I'm debating on selling my stattrak blood tiger m4a1-s and getting something else, like a fn nitro or something, but my blood tiger has over 1600 frags on it. I kind of wanna get away from stattrak so I can switch up my skins every once in a while and not feel bad about giving up a skin with so many frags.


I prefer skins that make me money









http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/

if you look though, all of the statTrak guns I have are clean looking and (for the most part) skins I love.

The case hardened 5-7 and the kami stat are both "collector's" guns the 2 asiimovs are up for trade, but are soooo clean looking (especially the awp) the M4 stat was my first statTrak, the p250 stat was a gift from someone here







<3 and then the ak stat looks amazing with the sticker, and I bought it REALLY cheap off the market.

is anyone here new to the game and not have an AK skin?


----------



## el gappo

Fairly new and no AK skin but only because they seem silly expensive!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Fairly new and no AK skin but only because they seem silly expensive!


add me I have a field tested blue lam for you Gappo


----------



## Jolly Roger

Free swag is always a good day! Enjoy el gappo.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I prefer good looking skins. For me a good looking skin is something simplistic. Something like the Black Laminate for the AK is nice. The Vulcan makes the AK look like a toy gun you give your kids. Pft.


I have the black lam ak actually with a let's roll holo sticker on it. =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Atomic Alloy and Nitro are great M4-S skins and look pretty clean, IMO.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed the people on CSGO Lounge that think their battle-scarred butterfly knives (boreal/safari/DDPAT) are worth more than they really are? I'm sick of seeing an update on my trade only to see one of those trying to get a 1:1 for my karambit.
> 
> And thank goodness thee Tec-9 was patched, I mainly play Nuke and sit Heaven on CT and I cannot tell you how many times an Eco A rush worked because of 5 Tec-9s.


I very much like the nitro m4, probably what i'm going to get especially since it's dropped in price. I've tried to like the atomic alloy but I just can't get into it. Do love my orion usp though, you wouldn't be able to tell by how much I've considered trying out the caiman.

The nitro m4 would very nice paired with the nitro cz.

If I had the st guardian usp and m4 I'd probably stick with that for a while.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I have the black lam ak actually with a let's roll holo sticker on it. =)


Nice! I have a black lam with a couple stickers on it and a stat trak blue lam. I'd just have the black lam if they came in stat trak but they don't :'(


----------



## TheYonderGod

I can stream, but I can't cast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I have the black lam ak actually with a let's roll holo sticker on it. =)
> I very much like the nitro m4, probably what i'm going to get especially since it's dropped in price. I've tried to like the atomic alloy but I just can't get into it. Do love my orion usp though, you wouldn't be able to tell by how much I've considered trying out the caiman.
> 
> The nitro m4 would very nice paired with the nitro cz.
> 
> If I had the st guardian usp and m4 I'd probably stick with that for a while.


Nitro = nerf guns









I'm not a fan of any of the orange guns. Including the asiimovs.

Hmmm I wonder if anyone can guess what colors I do like..

http://steamcommunity.com/id/TheYonderGod/inventory/


----------



## waylo88

Some of the bright/flashy stuff I like (Asiimov, Famas Pulse, etc...) but I also enjoy some of the more sleek/plain looking stuff too (P2K Ivory, USP Stainless). Just really depends.

Here's my inventory: http://steamcommunity.com/id/waylo/inventory/


----------



## LDV617

I have a case hardened collection

Case Hardened M9 Bayo
Case Hardened Ak
Case Hardened Five-Seven

^^

They need to release a case hardened T pistol and a case hardened CT rifle


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The only thing I have now that's really worth anything is my flip knife, and even that's not worth too much.

Hopefully by the end of the year the phoenix case prices will rise and I'll finally be able to upgrade to higher tier stuff.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

I bought / traded back some CS stuff, recently:

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/inventory/

I'm just waiting to buy / trade an m4a1 cyrex and butterfly knife to finish my setup.

My huntsman knife is sitting on my alt atm, to be traded / sold.

I expect the butterfly knife (vanilla) to sit around a 100 euros after a while.
I just need to be patient until then. xD
The blade is a bit tiny so I don't care much of the Crimson / fade / slaughter patterns.


----------



## waylo88

So, are we limited to two mission drops a week or something (aside from the first one that came with the pass)? I got two yesterday, did them, and now I'm not getting anything. Played probably 2-3 hours today and haven't gotten a single thing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So, are we limited to two mission drops a week or something (aside from the first one that came with the pass)? I got two yesterday, did them, and now I'm not getting anything. Played probably 2-3 hours today and haven't gotten a single thing.


Dont think so cause el gappp has gotten 4. Im already at 3 on both accounts.


----------



## Blackops_2

So the 35 kills with the glock 18..is that in one death match or just getting 35 total kills in a couple of death matches? I've gotten over 35 by now and haven't gotten a thing


----------



## waylo88

It's overall, not just in a single game.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So the 35 kills with the glock 18..is that in one death match or just getting 35 total kills in a couple of death matches? I've gotten over 35 by now and haven't gotten a thing


On humans on official servers? Doesn't work on none-valve servers.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So the 35 kills with the glock 18..is that in one death match or just getting 35 total kills in a couple of death matches? I've gotten over 35 by now and haven't gotten a thing


Overall, but make sure you're on the new maps and you're not killing bots. Bots don't count towards it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I got this smurf to Eagle after 40 matches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I get greeted with such a bad team.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> That chick Nephthys follows my stream, she always gets carried by Danny in MM. They are so annoying to play with -_- lol
Click to expand...

I guess they were annoying. Anyone who has played with me from OCN can know that I have a pretty young-sounding voice and all they did during half-time and end-game was basically talking about how I should be going to bed.


----------



## Blackops_2

Oh you have to be on the new maps... Didn't realize. Also there have been some bots in my kills.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I guess they were annoying. Anyone who has played with me from OCN can know that I have a pretty young-sounding voice and all they did during half-time and end-game was basically talking about how I should be going to bed.


It's more frustrating when they are on your team, believe me


----------



## dmasteR

Tiny patch just got released.
Quote:


> [MISC]
> - Fixed radar not showing up for spectators or GOTV viewers.
> - UI bugfixes for missions and scoreboard.
> - Fixed a crash for render state corruption related to smoke grenades.
> - Fix for local user avatars sometimes not loading correctly.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh you have to be on the new maps... Didn't realize. Also there have been some bots in my kills.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do NOT have to be on new maps. I've completed missions on both Mirage and D2.


----------



## daav1d

I just have to tell you this guys... what a crazy night, 3 funny things happened. First we played against the old 1.6 legend SpawN. Then we played against Adren from Hellraisers, we tied both these matches. And for the final map for the night I got to Global Elite for the first time.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I just have to tell you this guys... what a crazy night, 3 funny things happened. First we played against the old 1.6 legend SpawN. Then We played against Adren from Hellraisers, we tied both these matches. And for the final map for the night I got to Global Elite for the first time.


Congratulations! That's awesome.

Had some great games tonight too with a couple of OCNers







Much higher rank than me but I learned a LOT! Don't think we lost one either apart from a game where we had 2 bots and still very nearly won. The comeback is real!


----------



## waylo88

Five ranked games and counting so far tonight, zero mission drops. Zero drops period.

I WANTZ MO MISSIONZ!~!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Congratulations! That's awesome.
> 
> Had some great games tonight too with a couple of OCNers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much higher rank than me but I learned a LOT! Don't think we lost one either apart from a game where we had 2 bots and still very nearly won. The comeback is real!


Thanks! I love playing with better people, best way to improve! Btw I ranked up to GE on a tie and we were 4v5, was top fragging though.


----------



## Blackops_2

Played with Sikkamore and Krz all night as well as a round with Jolly. Things were just clicking for me, was doing very good for the most part. Though we lost the last match and i thought that was weird. We were cruising 8-1 and then somehow they just started to come back. Might of been because we had been playing for five or six or hours, or i had. Overall it was a great time. I almost had a couple of runs that would've been great to record. Particularly one with the USP-S


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Played with Sikkamore and Krz all night as well as a round with Jolly. Things were just clicking for me, was doing very good for the most part. Though we lost the last match and i thought that was weird. *We were cruising 8-1 and then somehow they just started to come back.* Might of been because we had been playing for five or six or hours, or i had. Overall it was a great time. I almost had a couple of runs that would've been great to record. Particularly one with the USP-S


HAX.exe


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> HAX.exe


Was that the one you were watching? It was strange, then i landed a perfect shot with an awp on a guy rounding a corner but it was as if he had pre-fired right as i rounded. Just some weird stuff.

Oh opinions i have an operation pheonix case and winter case should i sell them or just open them?

Also are you ranked completely on wins/losses or your actual performance against various ranked people or teams?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Was that the one you were watching? It was strange, then i landed a perfect shot with an awp on a guy rounding a corner but it was as if he had pre-fired right as i rounded. Just some weird stuff.
> 
> Oh opinions i have an operation pheonix case and winter case should i sell them or just open them?
> 
> Also are you ranked completely on wins/losses or your actual performance against various ranked people or teams?


No I didn't watch that far into it. Just guessing since it seems to be a little rampant right now.
There was a guy on my last match that was doing insane awping all game long. Shots through mid on d2, no scopes, all shots that are doable with some luck/skill but this guy was doing it all game long. His account was so new he hadnt even set up his steam profile yet.... Obvious hacker was obvious.


----------



## Swag

Played with summit (timmus) with 10k viewers. I'm not a fan of summit and this was when I was solo queuing, but he kept on going about me overreacting my calls.


----------



## Blackops_2

Nice what rank are you swag?

Also don't forget to checkout the OCN live stream







can't wait for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swag

On my main, I'm now smfc, while on my smurfs, it goes from DMG --> LEM. I normally rank them up to LEM, then go buy another smurf. It takes a long time to get a game with my main so I'd rather just play and rank up other accounts. I do play on my main when I'm with my brother since we can trust each other in holding each site.







I am going to be checking it out and I might play depending on how I feel. I haven't felt the best these past few days and that's why I've been actually neglecting playing any competitive games because it makes me rage when I don't perform to the level I want. I play probably max 1 - 2 games a day instead of my normal 4 - 5.

What rank are you?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> On my main, I'm now smfc, while on my smurfs, it goes from DMG --> LEM. I normally rank them up to LEM, then go buy another smurf. It takes a long time to get a game with my main so I'd rather just play and rank up other accounts. I do play on my main when I'm with my brother since we can trust each other in holding each site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be checking it out and I might play depending on how I feel. I haven't felt the best these past few days and that's why I've been actually neglecting playing any competitive games because *it makes me rage when I don't perform to the level I want.* I play probably max 1 - 2 games a day instead of my normal 4 - 5.
> 
> What rank are you?


I think everyone can agree on that note.

I haven't gotten ranked yet. I'm interested to see my ranking. Have only won four matches but with the exception of one match i've held my own very well i would like to think. Yesterday i was just feeling good landing my shots, did well all four or five games despite only picking up two wins and drawing twice. Played with Krz, his friends, and sikkamore for the remaining four games. Both of them are DMGs so i assume we got paired with plenty of ranked opponents IIRC Krz's friend were ranked well also. Though i was watching the replay just a second ago and it only showed my two friends rankings (Krz & Sikkamore).

The first match i had my best game though i do think it was against lower ranking or unranked opponents ended in a tie but regardless i did very well, too well i might add which is why i figured it was against unranked opponents.

Second game on inferno with Krz & Co. and Sikkamore

Game we had on Dust after Sikkamore left just me Krz and friends. The top guy on CT was pretty good. He had me bested a couple of times though i did catch him a couple as well. Ended him for the tie










There are a couple more games that i went +4 or maybe +2 on, went +1 on mirage the last game we played but something was weird about that T team.

This was all on a good day though i attribute some of it to getting more used to competitive. I'm not used to all the tactics. I played CSS for years but never got into the 5v5 competitive scene.

Is there a way to view previous opponents rankings?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> I haven't felt the best these past few days and that's why I've been actually neglecting playing any competitive games because it makes me rage when I don't perform to the level I want.


I'm so glad I have someone to relate to.

That is the exact reason I avoid playing competitive games. I end up raging so much it just kills the whole experience. Why am I acting this way to begin with? I guess anxiety gets the best of me due to the whole '5vs5 super serious mlg wallbangzz' feel of the game mode and because of that I will end up playing worse than a silver.


----------



## Blackops_2

I think that is something that rids with time or some sort of counter to that anxiety i know some of you have been playing for quite some time. I expressed in a previous post that i get nervous when playing competitive, kind of tense up because i know it "counts". That said today i felt relaxed and it was very very enjoyable. Love competitive or more so than competitive the 5v5 scenario. Of which Casual desperately needs, call it comp practice i don't care but big game casuals are boring and obnoxious to me. 5v5 casual would be at least a decent way to practice tactics against randoms.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 5v5 casual would be at least a decent way to practice tactics against randoms.


Does that not exist already? Swear I ended up in a 5v5 match the other day, and I've never played competitive. I guess it could have been coincidence, but for the full duration of a match?


----------



## Blackops_2

Might have been coincidence but the matchmaking that i've done has always ended up like 10v10. I assume you can find a 5v5 in the browser though.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm so glad I have someone to relate to.
> 
> That is the exact reason I avoid playing competitive games. I end up raging so much it just kills the whole experience. Why am I acting this way to begin with? I guess anxiety gets the best of me due to the whole '5vs5 super serious mlg wallbangzz' feel of the game mode and because of that I will end up playing worse than a silver.


I gotta admit I've felt the same way for a LONG time. I never rage, but ladder anxiety is a real thing (the link is for SC2, but applies for any competitive game).
Recently I've learned to deal with it myself as well.
I stay calm on the outside but inside I get really pissed when I know my teammates are definite reason for my loss.

I typically check replays to check what I'm doing wrong. You need to scrutinize. Every. Little. Thing. That you do.
You should typically be spending at least the games full time (you can skip ahead in the replay if you die of course) to analyze the replay/demo.

These things are usually errors most Gold nova <-> DMG players do:
- Bad or lacking rotates
- Not paying attention to, or improper use of sound
- Bad crosshair placement
- Inappropriate buys (did you spend too much money? Did you no etc.

You'll almost always find something. Don't think so much about in terms of mindgaming (e.g. smoking A in Nuke but rushing B through Secret), since those are highly player-dependent.
There are ways to improve outside of the elements above:
- Use a microphone
- Listen to calls
--- Ask teammates to call properly (where possible, meaning "5 A, 3 AK 1 AWP 1 autosniper no bomb", not "OMG GUYS ALL A")
--- You should do it too
- Sit properly (also, elbows should be at a slightly acute angle)
- Clean your desk, especially mousepad, mouse feet and inspect mouse sensor area for hairs/dust.

Just do solid plays and you'll be hitting at least LEM in no time. Proper attitude gets you 90% of your rank. The rest is just a question about time.


----------



## Swag

Raging definitely kills the fun in a game.

When I think of ESEA PUGs or MM, I consider it cancer. It's that toxic. Teammates are never good and the other team has good players making it that much more unbalanced. I mean, I can hold myself in a game, but when a team is bad, it's hard to carry everyone. Especially when my position whenever I play T side is entry fragging and lurking. On CT side, I play extremely aggressive if my team can hold their positions well.

But yea, I do agree that rage is something I can't stand even if I'm the one raging.

To Blackops, I see you're tying a lot of your games, if you can, could you post a link to one of your demos? I would like to watch it.

As well, you can download your previous matches, go to the end of the game and look at the scoreboard to see previous opponent's ranks. It records the ending of the match so whoever is present at the end of the match, their rank will pop up.


----------



## EduFurtado

Another video of mine that is enjoyable by everyone and not only people that speak portuguese.

I hope you like it


----------



## Swag

A sample of my calls for 4T at long D2: "Long, 4". If one has AWP: "Long, 4, 1AWP". If they are saving: "Long, 4, save". If bomb is present: "Long, 4, bomb, rotate".

Too long of calls plague the comms and it generally throws players off their game. I'm actually surprised there are players who bother with MM who don't have mics. I'm even more surprised that I got stuck in a team of SMFC/LEM with one of the LEM not having a mic. How did he get that high of a rank?







Hahaha.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Are you planning to do some more giveaways here on OCN? If so add me on steam (davidsveningsson) and I'll donate some skins.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> A sample of my calls for 4T at long D2: "Long, 4". If one has AWP: "Long, 4, 1AWP". If they are saving: "Long, 4, save". If bomb is present: "Long, 4, bomb, rotate".
> 
> Too long of calls plague the comms and it generally throws players off their game. I'm actually surprised there are players who bother with MM who don't have mics. I'm even more surprised that I got stuck in a team of SMFC/LEM with one of the LEM not having a mic. How did he get that high of a rank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.


Here in EU, I find that even at LEM-Global almost every russian, polish etc. never use the mic. If they are talking, almost no one knows english... One reason I'll doesn't play mm if we are less than 4 people.


----------



## Blackops_2

Well hell looks like we were playing against unranked opponents :*( i figured given some of my friends rankings we'd pull some people in there. Could've sworn waleed was master guardian elite.

Which demo would you like to see the tie?

Here is inferno won 16-13
steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-6OJHZ-MmWpL-q3Ajn-CtK8y-rquLA

Here is dust II tie
steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-Aj2Ku-WQdMo-zPB7y-vdBa5-9erdA

I'm not sure if that's how i correctly link to them? If it is be gentle lol. I have a lot of learning to do. I have real trouble with the T side i just hate rushing. Getting used to it though i guess.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Here in EU, I find that even at LEM-Global almost every russian, polish etc. never use the mic. If they are talking, almost no one knows english... One reason I'll doesn't play mm if we are less than 4 people.


Heh good for my that i know russian then i guess







Can communicate and sometimes flame them in their own language upon need.
On the other hand who's going to be joining for OCN stream event next week?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Raging definitely kills the fun in a game.
> 
> When I think of ESEA PUGs or MM, I consider it cancer. It's that toxic. Teammates are never good and the other team has good players making it that much more unbalanced. I mean, I can hold myself in a game, but when a team is bad, it's hard to carry everyone. Especially when my position whenever I play T side is entry fragging and lurking. On CT side, I play extremely aggressive if my team can hold their positions well.
> 
> But yea, I do agree that rage is something I can't stand even if I'm the one raging.
> 
> To Blackops, I see you're tying a lot of your games, if you can, could you post a link to one of your demos? I would like to watch it.
> 
> As well, you can download your previous matches, go to the end of the game and look at the scoreboard to see previous opponent's ranks. It records the ending of the match so whoever is present at the end of the match, their rank will pop up.


You know, statistically, you should advance in rank if you're truly better. If you're better than your placed rank/rating, the rest of your team should still have an average rating equivalent to the other team


----------



## BreakDown

I think the ranking system in CSGO isnt that good at giving you a proper rank. It takes into account Win/loss much more than your individual score.

If i loose 5 matches in a row, but im the person with the most kills and fewest deaths on both teams, i should not rank down as quickly as the person that sits at the bottom of the scoreboard. The rank i have is determinated much more by team performance than individual performance, however, my rank isnt for the entire team, its only for myself.

One of my firends i play with is silver 3 at most,he is trully terrible, yet when he plays with my other friends and me, he ranks up to gold nova 2 being the last one in the team, 90% of time having less than 10 kills on the scoreboard at the end of the match.

I dont think the system is very bad, but it could be better IMO.

EDIT: also, having a team that averages the "skill" of the enemy team does not mean balanced teams, one team with one silver, 2 gold novas and 2 eagles isnt the same as one team with all gold novas from 3-4 and 2 double AKs. Even though the first team has a silver, the 2 eagles can pretty much kill most of the enemy team fairly easily.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Heh good for my that i know russian then i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can communicate and sometimes flame them in their own language upon need.
> On the other hand who's going to be joining for OCN stream event next week?












When is the event?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the event?


http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1499673


----------



## TheYonderGod

I got 2 missions instantly right when the patch came out, but I haven't gotten any more since, even though I've been playing many (too many) hours every day. Anyone know whyyyy?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I got 2 missions instantly right when the patch came out, but I haven't gotten any more since, even though I've been playing many (too many) hours every day. Anyone know whyyyy?


Seen a lot of other people saying the same, I think the rate at which they show up is really slow.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I got 2 missions instantly right when the patch came out, but I haven't gotten any more since, even though I've been playing many (too many) hours every day. Anyone know whyyyy?


I had one misson when I started the game first time after the patch, the overpass mission. Like the first game I got one drop, haven't got any more after however...


----------



## Sikkamore

I've also only had two missions drop for me. But I've had two breakout cases and one phoenix case drop as well which is weird. I'm up like $3 already after buying this pass lol

Also, thanks for showing my bottom frag there Blackops :/ you butt lol my one bad game and you had to show it! But I can definitely see improvement in your game. My suggestion for you is to go out and buy a proper headset or headphones. It'll only help your game now and down the road


----------



## Ukkooh

If anyone wants some cs:go company for the next 12-15 hours feel free to add me. I'm staying up for 24 hours or a bit more to fix my sleeping schedule and there is not much to do during the night besides playing cs. My steam id is in my ocn profile and I'm #foreverabadge.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm so glad I have someone to relate to.
> 
> That is the exact reason I avoid playing competitive games. I end up raging so much it just kills the whole experience. Why am I acting this way to begin with? I guess anxiety gets the best of me due to the whole '5vs5 super serious mlg wallbangzz' feel of the game mode and because of that I will end up playing worse than a silver.


That's the reason I gave up taking the game seriously. I kept getting MGE and deranking after 2-3 losses, which was really frustrating. I have much more fun at GN3- MG1. I just play for fun with a group of 5, yesterday we were down 11-4 T side Inferno but we made a huge comeback and tied the game when we switched to CT side.


----------



## el gappo

Has anyone else run into this lag spike/rubber banding issue lately?

Started yesterday, ping will randomly jump to 300+, everything completely stops. Unplayable until i find a fix


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Has anyone else run into this lag spike/rubber banding issue lately?
> 
> Started yesterday, ping will randomly jump to 300+, everything completely stops. Unplayable until i find a fix


verify integrity of game cache


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I've also only had two missions drop for me. But I've had two breakout cases and one phoenix case drop as well which is weird. I'm up like $3 already after buying this pass lol
> 
> Also, thanks for showing my bottom frag there Blackops :/ you butt lol my one bad game and you had to show it! But I can definitely see improvement in your game. My suggestion for you is to go out and buy a proper headset or headphones. It'll only help your game now and down the road


Lol i thought about that when posting it, i should've pointed out you had a bad game. I apologize
















Does a headset help that much? I've never been a big fan of them. I like the chat coming through mic only using TS so i can hear rather than it coming through the main speakers mixed with the sound from the game. Usually i can hear footsteps pretty well, though i guess guys with headphones can hear them better? Idk might have to give them a try.


----------



## el gappo

I found this far too funny.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Lol i thought about that when posting it, i should've pointed out you had a bad game. I apologize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a headset help that much? I've never been a big fan of them. I like the chat coming through mic only using TS so i can hear rather than it coming through the main speakers mixed with the sound from the game. Usually i can hear footsteps pretty well, though i guess guys with headphones can hear them better? Idk might have to give them a try.


Definitely. You really do need them. I mean obviously you play well without them, but it could take your game to the next level. Directive sound is so much easier to locate. And usually results in a crisper cleaner sound.

(Also, its really hard to speak to you in lobby, because I can hear myself through your speakers and it is crazy distracting.







)

If you want to give them a go with out spending a ton I am selling a pair of these that are basically new. $30 shipped!


----------



## Blackops_2

Hmmm i'll think it over







i don't have any money at the moment. Since we moved to teamspeak yesterday the playback should be eliminated, so there shouldn't be an echo. I'll definitely look into it. Guess i just like my 2.1 system








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this far too funny.


I was rolling


----------



## Jolly Roger

Lol I died laughing too.

Somebody in the comment section said that was adreN? Weird if it was.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Has anyone else run into this lag spike/rubber banding issue lately?
> 
> Started yesterday, ping will randomly jump to 300+, everything completely stops. Unplayable until i find a fix


YES! THIS! I randomly get this some games. I think the servers are just really bad.


----------



## Blackops_2

Swag were you able to watch them or one of the demos? Did i even share them right?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Hmmm i'll think it over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have any money at the moment. Since we moved to teamspeak yesterday the playback should be eliminated, so there shouldn't be an echo. I'll definitely look into it. Guess i just like my 2.1 system


Stick with what works.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Has anyone else run into this lag spike/rubber banding issue lately?
> 
> Started yesterday, ping will randomly jump to 300+, everything completely stops. Unplayable until i find a fix


I had a problem in both CSGO and CSS where anytime I took shots my ping would spike to 100-200. I don't remember how or if I even tried to fix it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm so glad I have someone to relate to.
> 
> That is the exact reason I avoid playing competitive games. I end up raging so much it just kills the whole experience. Why am I acting this way to begin with? I guess anxiety gets the best of me due to the whole '5vs5 super serious mlg wallbangzz' feel of the game mode and because of that I will end up playing worse than a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason I gave up taking the game seriously. I kept getting MGE and deranking after 2-3 losses, which was really frustrating. I have much more fun at GN3- MG1. I just play for fun with a group of 5, yesterday we were down 11-4 T side Inferno but we made a huge comeback and tied the game when we switched to CT side.
Click to expand...

I honestly don't even care for ranks in this game and would rather be at a lower rank than DMG so I can actually have fun playing. Plus, I think the worst part about competitive is the 'over-the-mic unhelpful criticism" which usually goes along the lines of "wow dude why didn't or did you do this or that or this?". Well I could take time explaining it but you'll eventually just criticize my plays again or tell me how terrible I am at the game if we're not winning.

If I want help on becoming a better player I'd get someone like dmaster to look over my demos on his free time, or I'd look at the demos myself and most likely see the problem myself.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Multimedia Class Scheduler service modification fixed that choke/lag issue at random times in game.


----------



## daav1d

Does someone more than me got problem with paypal payment on ESEA? I can't proceed my payment and I want to play


----------



## NateST

Anyone have a stream for Ironlan? My friends team just got 16-1'd by NIP LOL.


----------



## PolyMorphist

So, I'm thinking of purchasing some skins for investment's sake (and for a little bit of fun). Would I be better of going for rare, old skins (Fire Serpent, Deagle Blaze, FN Radiation Hazard) or more recent skins (M4A1 Cyrex, AWP Dragon Lore)? Or would it be altogether better me getting a knife? I'm looking for skins that will increase as time passes, as if anyone has any idea, please feel free to share


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> So, I'm thinking of purchasing some skins for investment's sake (and for a little bit of fun). Would I be better of going for rare, old skins (Fire Serpent, Deagle Blaze, FN Radiation Hazard) or more recent skins (M4A1 Cyrex, AWP Dragon Lore)? Or would it be altogether better me getting a knife? I'm looking for skins that will increase as time passes, as if anyone has any idea, please feel free to share


It's difficult to pick what's going to go up in value unless you have a time machine









If the current operation mission drops just stop dropping after the operation ends then they would be a good investment, but there is no guarantee that valve wont just allow them to drop like other weapons in any game. Otherwise you've got to pick something that doesn't drop that often, that is useful for trade up contracts and is a weapon that people are likely to want a nice skin for - such as the AK or AWP, not the MP9. If you're thinking of going for a knife, it's probably worth trying to trade up to a good one for a lower cost than buying it - then you can try and trade again or sell it and make a profit.


----------



## Blackops_2

I know one thing, asiimov skins will always hold value. I don't care how old they are. The color scheme is simply sought after. The only M4A1 skin that i would like more than a Cyrex skin is an asiimov, which there isn't one for yet. But if there was i would want it. I also want a couple of knives but don't really know how i'm going to get them without shelling out some serious cash which i'm firmly against lol. So i'll be saving foreeeeever.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I know one thing, asiimov skins will always hold value. I don't care how old they are. The color scheme is simply sought after. The only M4A1 skin that i would like more than a Cyrex skin is an asiimov, which there isn't one for yet. But if there was i would want it. I also want a couple of knives but don't really know how i'm going to get them without shelling out some serious cash which i'm firmly against lol. So i'll be saving foreeeeever.


I sold my m4a4 asiimov for 17 keys this morning, great great investment


----------



## Swag

Enjoying some fun in DMG


----------



## LDV617

Those guys were DMGs?

...

futthewuck

Also I noticed you barely hold m1 at all and mostly chain your one taps, do you do that with all weapons or just the negev? i.e. spraying with an AK? Would you hold m1 or just 1tap very quickly?

Nice vid tho


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Those guys were DMGs?
> 
> ...
> 
> futthewuck
> 
> Also I noticed you barely hold m1 at all and mostly chain your one taps, do you do that with all weapons or just the negev? i.e. spraying with an AK? Would you hold m1 or just 1tap very quickly?
> 
> Nice vid tho


I'm going to guess those were the low DMGs, that account is brand-newly ranked at DMG so I think I can assume that they are the ones close to deranking. Not really sure though.







DMG is a really big skill group because you have the ones worthy of Eagle and the ones who should stay in MG-level.

For Negev, I ALWAYS do that because with the Negev, once you start spraying, you're almost always going to lose. A Negev is basically an AWP with faster ROF and no scope. If you can aim at the neck and do a double tap or a small burst, the person is going to be dead. I will try to find a good example of my gameplay with an AK and upload it to YouTube, then link it here.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For Negev, I ALWAYS do that because with the Negev, once you start spraying, you're almost always going to lose. A Negev is basically an AWP with faster ROF and no scope. If you can aim at the neck and do a double tap or a small burst, the person is going to be dead. I will try to find a good example of my gameplay with an AK and upload it to YouTube, then link it here.


You should use the official Negev crosshair though if you're going to spray, it's handy because everything in the pink areas will die.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Speaking of the negev, I died to it 4 times by a headshot yesterday by people either crouch spraying with it or running and spraying it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For Negev, I ALWAYS do that because with the Negev, once you start spraying, you're almost always going to lose. A Negev is basically an AWP with faster ROF and no scope. If you can aim at the neck and do a double tap or a small burst, the person is going to be dead. I will try to find a good example of my gameplay with an AK and upload it to YouTube, then link it here.
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the official Negev crosshair though if you're going to spray, it's handy because everything in the pink areas will die.
Click to expand...

That's OP GG.







Imagine using that crosshair with a pistol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of the negev, I died to it 4 times by a headshot yesterday by people either crouch spraying with it or running and spraying it.


Running and spraying a Negev and in turn getting a headshot is pure luck or amazing positioning and waiting until the person is right next to your gun. But crouch spraying is really good with 150 bullets and super strong damage.

Uploading an AK video on YT right now at Eagle rank.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Enjoying some fun in DMG


I realise you were messing about but i really dont understand your flashes. If your going to throw the flash behind you why then wait for it to pop before poking?

Also you waited far to long after you decoyed to poke, by that time he would of realised it was a decoy not a flash.

And to answer other peoples questions the negev is basically a burst fire weapon, unless you trying to wallbang then go wild.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Enjoying some fun in DMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realise you were messing about but i really dont understand your flashes. If your going to throw the flash behind you why then wait for it to pop before poking?
> 
> Also you waited far to long after you decoyed to poke, by that time he would of realised it was a decoy not a flash.
> 
> And to answer other peoples questions the negev is basically a burst fire weapon, unless you trying to wallbang then go wild.
Click to expand...

Mostly, when I go against an AWP in long and I don't know where he is, I'll either run away or flash it and hope he shoots so I know his general area. I wasn't sure if he was in pit or in long plat or in door side. If I had popped out during those flashes and he was in pit, chances are I would've died because he wouldn't have been flashed and I wouldn't be able to react quick enough to his head. Apart from that, yea, I was kind of jokingly going around so a lot my movements don't make sense. When this AK video finishes uploading, I'll point out my moves, what I did right, and what I did wrong.


----------



## Swag

When I enter cat from short, I check the common spots by preaiming at it like I have walls. When I enter A-plat from cat, I preaim each and every spot to make sure no one is there to suddenly get the drop on me. Dropping to CT spawn bought me time in case I died from the 1v1 so bomb could reach critical time. Asking my teammate where the bomb was planted, I knew a general area where to preaim for a fake defuse since I heard no movement.

Mistake #1: I peeked too much when looking into CT-spawn from A - If the AWP was better, I would've died right there.
Mistake #2: Smoke for CT failed


----------



## PsYcHo29388

DE-RANKED TO MGE.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. THANK YOU VOLVO!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> DE-RANKED TO MGE.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. THANK YOU VOLVO!


Your picture fits.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> DE-RANKED TO MGE.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. THANK YOU VOLVO!
> 
> 
> 
> Your picture fits.
Click to expand...

Actually, I wasn't being sarcastic.

I've been wanting to de-rank for a long time now.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Oh... my bad


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Oh...
> my bad


No worries









Also, when did this get implemented? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when did this get implemented? I've never seen it before.


The latest big update did it.


----------



## el gappo

Finally fixed the rubber-banding/lag spike issue that I was getting intermittently.

Quote:


> Lag/Rubberbanding FIXED for Wireless users (Temporary until official patch)
> Download this program (very small & light)
> http://www.martin-majowski.de/wlanoptimizer/
> 
> For the explanation: on Windows there's something called a Wireless Zero Configuration, which basically scans for Wi-Fi networks ever 30 seconds or something. Every time you experience rubberbanding, that's when WZC kicks in. This program basically disables that (but still allows Wi-Fi to be used), so it should eliminate rubberbanding.
> 
> PS Enable streaming mode


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## zemco999

FINALLY made it to MG1 today


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


I'm gonna find this guy and I'm gonna give him an offer he can't refuse...

AN MP9 SAND DUNE!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Finally fixed the rubber-banding/lag spike issue that I was getting intermittently.
> 
> Quote:


I'm not getting any lag, but I'll try this out anyways. Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> FINALLY made it to MG1 today


Get ready to go straight to MGII

No joke, when I got MGI the very next game I played I made it to MGII.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Awesome skin to giveaway for the OCN event, we all appreciate it


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm gonna find this guy and I'm gonna give him an offer he can't refuse...
> Get ready to go straight to MGII
> 
> No joke, when I got MGI the very next game I played I made it to MGII.


I know someone selling one

also, I went from nova 2 to mg1 in 6 matches. I have to credit Dav1d for helping me get there, from nova 4 to mg1


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Awesome skin to giveaway for the OCN event, we all appreciate it


Lmao, I don't even have one myself.

It's worth around ~300 Keys.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Lmao, I don't even have one myself.
> 
> It's worth around ~300 Keys.


They dropped to 110 last I checked ^^ scratch that, did not know that one was FN


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Lmao, I don't even have one myself.
> 
> It's worth around ~300 Keys.


Aww darn, the 300 keys will do just fine










(OCN needs to add a kappa emote JUST for the CS thread >.>)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Aww darn, the 300 keys will do just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OCN needs to add a kappa emote JUST for the CS thread >.>)


+1 to that. Maybe we should just use a picture we keep linked to OCN?


Spoiler: Keep linking the web address of this pic?






Click the IMG code command at the top, enter this URL (http://cdn.overclock.net/7/75/7567214a_original.png) hit enter, and done. It would look like this:

Code:



Code:


[IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2086962/width/96/height/130[/IMG]

96x130 is it's original size. I don't know if copy/paste would work on that URL in the code.

EDIT: That is supposed to stay a URL. That's not meant to be the picture


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Finally fixed the rubber-banding/lag spike issue that I was getting intermittently.


Thank GOD. I thought it was my internet doing it or someone accessing my internet without my permission even though my ping was constantly at ~40.


----------



## Blackops_2

You know your a little obsessed with CS when you...

Watch matches all night at work on night shift..







lol


----------



## Crowe98

Just spent $10 on Huntsman cases and keys, then another $5 on Phoenix cases and keys.

Nothing above blue.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Just spent $10 on Huntsman cases and keys, then another $5 on Phoenix cases and keys.
> 
> Nothing above blue.


Money would have been better spent getting what you want directly from the market IMO.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Just spent $10 on Huntsman cases and keys, then another $5 on Phoenix cases and keys.
> 
> Nothing above blue.


That's why I trade, opening cases is a waste of time and money in my experience. Though my buddy got a kara fade within his first 30 cases lol


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> That's why I trade, opening cases is a waste of time and money in my experience. Though my buddy got a kara fade within his first 30 cases lol


IMO the excitement of opening the cases is a much better experience than owning any skins.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I think Dmaster will like this the best


----------



## t3haxle

Is there matchmaking for arms race on the operation maps? I'm not interested in most of them for competitive because they all look like CoD maps, but they look pretty fun for gun game and stuff.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> Is there matchmaking for arms race on the operation maps? I'm not interested in most of them for competitive because they all look like CoD maps, but they look pretty fun for gun game and stuff.


No, just deathmatch and no matchmaking outside of competitive.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Yay, time to get destroyed by Legendary Eagles -_-


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, time to get destroyed by Legendary Eagles -_-


You shouldn't be going against LE's unless you are almost about to rank up so it checks to see if you're at the level of LE yet.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> That's why I trade, opening cases is a waste of time and money in my experience. Though my buddy got a kara fade within his first 30 cases lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> That's why I trade, opening cases is a waste of time and money in my experience. Though my buddy got a kara fade within his first 30 cases lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> IMO the excitement of opening the cases is a much better experience than owning any skins.


That is the reason that I chose to get cases over getting it directly from the market. I'd prefer to have something nice + the crazy excitement of having it rather than just picking out what I want.

Needless to say, It's the worst way of getting bang for your buck.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> You know your a little obsessed with CS when you...
> 
> Watch matches all night at work on night shift..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Lol I do this at work when it's dead. Plus, if anyone comes in it's ok, because having CS:GO on the TV at work is fine considering I work at EB Games







so I'll be ringing someone through with my eyes fixated on the big TV xD


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Lol I do this at work when it's dead. Plus, if anyone comes in it's ok, because having CS:GO on the TV at work is fine considering I work at EB Games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'll be ringing someone through with my eyes fixated on the big TV xD


EB GAMES >.>

That franchise still exists? How did you manage to stay back in time while the rest of the world updated to GameStop (worst thing ever)

Also if you did work at GameStop, you would be fired on the spot for condoning PC gaming / eSports









I watch matches / hltv highlights alllll day at work, computer repair store ftw


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You shouldn't be going against LE's unless you are almost about to rank up so it checks to see if you're at the level of LE yet.


DMG is pretty much the "elo hell" rank solo. He will definitely will be playing against, LE,LEM,SMFC and some Globals that are "badges" in pretty much every game. Smurfs galore.

Out of my 600+ wins in MM well over half have been in this rank, Good Luck Having Fun.


----------



## Swag

I love to smurf in DMG, it's CSGO-world training. The players don't move so expectantly like bots and they run strats against you. Also, it takes me around 20 minutes to find a game on my main. That's with most competitive maps on queue and in the end, you just get stuck with LE and LEMs.

EB Games is what they use in Canada. EB Games had a hold on the gaming industry in Canada thus when GameStop bought them out, they kept the original name for brand loyalty and brand recognition. In addition to that, GameStop as a whole don't actually have to pay a higher tax bracket because although they are owned by the same parent company, the daughter companies are treated as separate and the income do not compound under law.

I actually find EB Games' employees to be much more about the customer than in the US. Probably because in the US, competitive employees are the only ones who keep a job because there are few jobs in the US so they always need to make a certain amount of sales. I have who worked at FutureShop as a supervisor and even though FS and BestBuy are technically owned by the same company, FutureShop employees have to 'make' a certain amount of money or else their hours are cut.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> EB GAMES >.>
> 
> That franchise still exists? How did you manage to stay back in time while the rest of the world updated to GameStop (worst thing ever)
> 
> Also if you did work at GameStop, you would be fired on the spot for condoning PC gaming / eSports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch matches / hltv highlights alllll day at work, computer repair store ftw


Actually, they merged back in like 2007. GameStop remains in the states and every where else, including Canada where I live, has EB Games.


----------



## Crowe98

Australia still has EBGames. Never seen a GameStop here.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, time to get destroyed by Legendary Eagles -_-


Glad to see you in DMG! You perfomerd really well in the last match we played together and you were able to even identify the faults in your gameplay. Enjoy the three or more months in badge if you are like me. Just something to soothe your pain: most smfcs (atleast the ones I've faced when playing with LEMs and GEs) perform worse than the top tier DMGs for some reason. Talking european ranks here, and what I've noticed is that American rank is equal to european rank -2 or -3.

Regards,
J.O.O.P aka prince of tickrate


----------



## Blackops_2

I just played the worst that i've done in CS. we're talking 6-20 against DMGs and one LE. Been playing against DMGs for a good couple of matches and holding my own







going to pump the brakes and take a break. My warmup went so well lol.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I just played the worst that i've done in CS. we're talking 6-20 against DMGs and one LE. Been playing against DMGs for a good couple of matches and holding my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to pump the brakes and take a break. My warmup went so well lol.


If you feel like you are stuck in a losing streak try being without cs for one or two days and it will at least double your performance if you are like me. If it was just a bad match just try to think of each round as a individual one. I've won matches from 1-14 just because of thinking of them as individual rounds and taking the entry frags by being by being cocky and confident.


----------



## Blackops_2

Not really on a losing streak just today have played horrid. I think I'm going to attribute it to lack of sleep. I've had maybe 3 hours today because I'm trying to get back on a day schedule from working night shifts. It was bad needless to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swag

It's okay.







It was me and my brother's first loss in about 12 games so we should feel bad, but we don't. Since it happens, you have bad games and good games. My brother did better than me, but in the end, we both didn't perform that great either. So really, it's fine.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Just chill Blackops. It's not an issue to have a terrible day. It's better to have a terrible day in matchmaking than to have 2 teammates who play in a tournament like it's matchmaking instead.


----------



## Blackops_2

Yeah i'm going to take a break today after i get home. Just going to chill tonight. I was pretty distraught last night. If it weren't for Sikkamore, swag, and his brother lol, it would've been even worse. Though honestly i think it was due to being sleep deprived. As me and Sikkamore were talking the other day about how as you go on in the middle of the night getting tired you play worse. Well i spent probably two hours warming up then it hit me and i was sort of in a daze, just not really focused. Over rushing a lot of time in game and spraying like a mad man.

Though our first game me and Sikka ran into either smurfs or hackers because there were multiple sketchy kills going on.


----------



## chemicalfan

So I probably only get time to play 1 or 2 matches a week, so I don't get much practice, so I'm pretty poor at the game (like, a 1:3 KD is a result). Is it worth me playing comp at all, ever, or should I just stick to casual & DM?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I probably only get time to play 1 or 2 matches a week, so I don't get much practice, so I'm pretty poor at the game (like, a 1:3 KD is a result). Is it worth me playing comp at all, ever, or should I just stick to casual & DM?


Comp will always match you up with people of your skill level, so yes, it is worth it


----------



## chemicalfan

Cool, what's the difference really? Other than the little bit extra realism in comp?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I probably only get time to play 1 or 2 matches a week, so I don't get much practice, so I'm pretty poor at the game (like, a 1:3 KD is a result). Is it worth me playing comp at all, ever, or should I just stick to casual & DM?


Playing competitive is worth it as you'll improve over time and it does match people to your skill level. Don't worry about a KDR though, in CS it's one of the least important things. The timing of the kills you get is a lot more important - if you got a couple of quick kills early in a round, chances are you'll win it, then you may put them on an eco and win a few more rounds because of it. You might not get as many kills as others over those rounds but you'd have helped the team a lot. If you can help your team by learning some useful smokes/flashes or communicating well then you'll make a big difference to the way the match plays out. If you want to practice aiming and just getting kills, join a well populated community DM server and play for a while with the AK or M4, there are often some good players on those so if you can reliably take them down then you'll improve and gain a lot of confidence.


----------



## Jolly Roger

If you can at all help it, play with people you know who take it seriously. I have maybe 10 comp matches under my belt, and so far some people take casual more serious than a few people I've been paired with. It's frustrating. Can really ruin a match fast.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Yeah i'm going to take a break today after i get home. Just going to chill tonight. I was pretty distraught last night. If it weren't for Sikkamore, swag, and his brother lol, it would've been even worse. Though honestly i think it was due to being sleep deprived. As me and Sikkamore were talking the other day about how as you go on in the middle of the night getting tired you play worse. Well i spent probably two hours warming up then it hit me and i was sort of in a daze, just not really focused. Over rushing a lot of time in game and spraying like a mad man.
> 
> Though our first game me and Sikka ran into either smurfs or hackers because there were multiple sketchy kills going on.


Last night I didn't warm up. That could've been my problem on the first half of inferno for me. But I honestly think that I was just given no hit reg as a T and CT it was normal. But yeah, I did have hockey before I played, so I was really fatigued physically and mentally. Thought I could handle it but maybe I couldn't lol

First game was definitely sketchy. Our entire team was awped or scouted through smoke at least once and it seemed like they ALWAYS knew where we were rushing and had a 4 man stack waiting for us.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Yeah i'm going to take a break today after i get home. Just going to chill tonight. I was pretty distraught last night. If it weren't for Sikkamore, swag, and his brother lol, it would've been even worse. Though honestly i think it was due to being sleep deprived. As me and Sikkamore were talking the other day about how as you go on in the middle of the night getting tired you play worse. Well i spent probably two hours warming up then it hit me and i was sort of in a daze, just not really focused. Over rushing a lot of time in game and spraying like a mad man.
> 
> Though our first game me and Sikka ran into either smurfs or hackers because there were multiple sketchy kills going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I didn't warm up. That could've been my problem on the first half of inferno for me. But I honestly think that I was just given no hit reg as a T and CT it was normal. But yeah, I did have hockey before I played, so I was really fatigued physically and mentally. Thought I could handle it but maybe I couldn't lol
> 
> First game was definitely sketchy. Our entire team was awped or scouted through smoke at least once and it seemed like they ALWAYS knew where we were rushing and had a 4 man stack waiting for us.
Click to expand...

Time to do some lag practice.







hahahah!


----------



## lucasmentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I prefer skins that make me money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/
> 
> if you look though, all of the statTrak guns I have are clean looking and (for the most part) skins I love.
> 
> The case hardened 5-7 and the kami stat are both "collector's" guns the 2 asiimovs are up for trade, but are soooo clean looking (especially the awp) the M4 stat was my first statTrak, the p250 stat was a gift from someone here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 and then the ak stat looks amazing with the sticker, and I bought it REALLY cheap off the market.
> 
> is anyone here new to the game and not have an AK skin?


I might be too late to say this, but I don't have an AK skin.


----------



## NateST

Looking for one more to play around 9pm est around ak 2- DMG level. We usually queue with four. It would be nice to have one more decent non rage player.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Looking for one more to play around 9pm est around ak 2- DMG level. We usually queue with four. It would be nice to have one more decent non rage player.


I'll play with you. Although, I have moments where I tell Valve to fix their servers xD I'll try and not hold the mic button when doing this lol


----------



## Swag

Tell valve to stop queuing us up with complete idiots. These people have all 46 chromosomes but they act like they're missing every single one.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'll play with you. Although, I have moments where I tell Valve to fix their servers xD I'll try and not hold the mic button when doing this lol


Sounds good, I think I have you on my main. I'll try to get with you after work.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Tell valve to stop queuing us up with complete idiots. These people have all 46 chromosomes but they act like they're missing every single one.


Lol well at least I finally got that win on Mist xD but yeah talk about durps!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Sounds good, I think I have you on my main. I'll try to get with you after work.


Awesome man just send me a message. Just a heads up that my ISP is working and/or replacing our internet lines in my area so my internet has been sketchy and dropping a lot. Hopefully it'll be done by tonight


----------



## Blackops_2

If I'm home I'll probably spectate lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swag

I suddenly got an Operation Breakout coin, is that possible without buying a pass?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I suddenly got an Operation Breakout coin, is that possible without buying a pass?


Someone gifted you the operation and you accepted without paying attention?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I suddenly got an Operation Breakout coin, is that possible without buying a pass?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone gifted you the operation and you accepted without paying attention?
Click to expand...

Maybe? I don't know, it happened to both my accounts...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Speaking of the new Operation, I'm so glad they changed up the whole concept this time.

Firstly, you no longer have to play Competitive games on the maps if you want to rank up the coin. If you're unlucky, you might end up with two missions that requires you to do a competitive game (I'm unsure if this can actually happen, but to me it seems like it can).

Secondly, It's almost impossible for anyone to rank the coin up to gold in less than a week, since the missions seem to drop just as much as your regular skins do. It would take atleast 3 or 4 weeks (in theory, again I'm not 100% sure) for someone to be able to level up the coin completely.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of the new Operation, I'm so glad they changed up the whole concept this time.
> 
> Firstly, you no longer have to play Competitive games on the maps if you want to rank up the coin. If you're unlucky, you might end up with two missions that requires you to do a competitive game (I'm unsure if this can actually happen, but to me it seems like it can).
> 
> Secondly, It's almost impossible for anyone to rank the coin up to gold in less than a week, since the missions seem to drop just as much as your regular skins do. It would take atleast 3 or 4 weeks (in theory, again I'm not 100% sure) for someone to be able to level up the coin completely.


A couple of them do actually require match making in order to succeed in them. I had to win a match on Mist and on Black Gold. BG was easy and Mist was just dumb lol

I did just 16-0 a team on Cache though ;D


----------



## Imprezzion

I just played my 5th mission for breakout. The missions feel a bit simple sometimes tbh. Like this one. Get 10 SMG kills in Casual. I mean, that's one match..

And as someone said before, please matchmaking, stop giving me all the boosted silvers? Had a comp match yesterday where my entire team went like 7-25 and i was 37-10 at the end.. Hell, i aced a eco vs full buys with just a five seven...
Ok, admitted, i am playing a bit under my rank (MG1 now but was MGE quite easily beating DMG's. Then a few clanmates who hadn't played in ages wanted to play and they sucked so hard we all got reckt 2 ranks down)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I know what you mean Imprezzion, my last mission was "Get 3 confirmed kills in a demolition match"

Okay

*proceeds to go 27-8 in demolition*


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I just played my 5th mission for breakout. The missions feel a bit simple sometimes tbh. Like this one. Get 10 SMG kills in Casual. I mean, that's one match..
> 
> And as someone said before, please matchmaking, stop giving me all the boosted silvers? Had a comp match yesterday where my entire team went like 7-25 and i was 37-10 at the end.. Hell, i aced a eco vs full buys with just a five seven...
> Ok, admitted, i am playing a bit under my rank (MG1 now but was MGE quite easily beating DMG's. Then a few clanmates who hadn't played in ages wanted to play and they sucked so hard we all got reckt 2 ranks down)


I've also had some easy ones. Get 30 P250 kills in deathmatch... What a joke lol ran around 1 shotting every noob in a match and went 53-8 lmao

I also had a 'get 30 kills with assault rifles in casual' mission. Completed that in 10 seconds.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I just played my 5th mission for breakout. The missions feel a bit simple sometimes tbh. Like this one. Get 10 SMG kills in Casual. I mean, that's one match..
> 
> And as someone said before, please matchmaking, stop giving me all the boosted silvers? Had a comp match yesterday where my entire team went like 7-25 and i was 37-10 at the end.. Hell, i aced a eco vs full buys with just a five seven...
> Ok, admitted, i am playing a bit under my rank (MG1 now but was MGE quite easily beating DMG's. Then a few clanmates who hadn't played in ages wanted to play and they sucked so hard we all got reckt 2 ranks down)
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had some easy ones. Get 30 P250 kills in deathmatch... What a joke lol ran around 1 shotting every noob in a match and went 53-8 lmao
> 
> I also had a 'get 30 kills with assault rifles in casual' mission. Completed that in 10 seconds.
Click to expand...

Mist took use 2 1/2 hours. . . . . .


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Just referred another friend to this thread.


----------



## Imprezzion

One more irritating thing I notice.

Depending on the time I play, as a EU, there's a LOT of russians. a LOT. Most of them don't bother to speak english or they are too drunk to even speak at all.. Plus, at least one in every 10 games I play there's a obvious hacker and they're also russian 90% of the times

Haven't had the pleasure of getting the Mist one yet.. Did have to win 1 comp match on Overgrown.
What a bad CoD map that is


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Sounds like the EU servers do indeed need dividing based on regions....


----------



## Crowe98

Would anyone be interested in a "Share Your Inventory' thread?

Considering how many high level players are here I think It might be nice. It could also be a place where we converse about the ridiculous odds of cases, why we even pay money to change something in game that doesn't affect us or how we play etc.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a "Share Your Inventory' thread?
> 
> Considering how many high level players are here I think It might be nice. It could also be a place where we converse about the ridiculous odds of cases, why we even pay money to change something in game that doesn't affect us or how we play etc.


http://steamcommunity.com/id/Psycho29388/inventory/#730

I no longer spend money on keys from the CSGO Menu. I just buy skins and other stuff I want directly from the market, with the exception of Operation Passes.

Most others here do the same, but deal with CSGO Lounge which I don't understand how. My experience with that place is you either take a low ball offer or some bot adds you so he can give you a half assed attempt with a phishing link.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Psycho29388/inventory/#730
> 
> I no longer spend money on keys from the CSGO Menu. I just buy skins and other stuff I want directly from the market, with the exception of Operation Passes.
> 
> Most others here do the same, but deal with CSGO Lounge which I don't understand how. My experience with that place is you either take a low ball offer or some bot adds you so he can give you a half assed attempt with a phishing link.


I see you're a fan of Factory New...









*EDIT:* Why carry so many cases?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a "Share Your Inventory' thread?
> 
> Considering how many high level players are here I think It might be nice. It could also be a place where we converse about the ridiculous odds of cases, why we even pay money to change something in game that doesn't affect us or how we play etc.


I share my inventory here all the time







http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Psycho29388/inventory/#730
> 
> I no longer spend money on keys from the CSGO Menu. I just buy skins and other stuff I want directly from the market, with the exception of Operation Passes.
> 
> Most others here do the same, but deal with CSGO Lounge which I don't understand how. My experience with that place is you either take a low ball offer or some bot adds you so he can give you a half assed attempt with a phishing link.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're a fan of Factory New...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Why carry so many cases?
Click to expand...

I used to have a FN Red laminate, Orange DDPAT Galil, Afterimage Famas, and a few others that I cannot seem to remember. I ended up selling them to save up for a knife though.

Also, the cases I keep/buy just for the sake of if the price ever goes up on them I can make a quick buck.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Mist took use 2 1/2 hours. . . . . .


Not our fault we were matched with stupid team mates that sang nursery rhymes through the mic :/


----------



## Blackops_2

LOL ^ guess I could've jumped on last night regardless of performance I would be better than nursery rhymes I like to think haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/12779-esl-one-cologne-map-pool-revised

They added Overpass and Cobble to the map list!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12779-esl-one-cologne-map-pool-revised
> 
> They added Overpass and Cobble to the map list!


And taking Train off from what I heard?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12779-esl-one-cologne-map-pool-revised
> 
> They added Overpass and Cobble to the map list!


Awesome, I think I will definitely watch the matches with those two maps being played. I think it'll be pretty interesting.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a "Share Your Inventory' thread?
> 
> Considering how many high level players are here I think It might be nice. It could also be a place where we converse about the ridiculous odds of cases, why we even pay money to change something in game that doesn't affect us or how we play etc.


http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/inventory/

Downgraded my knife to get other stuff. haha


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Awesome, I think I will definitely watch the matches with those two maps being played. I think it'll be pretty interesting.


No guarantee maps will be played considering they use a veto system for the maps, but a high possibility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> And taking Train off from what I heard?


Correct, train has been removed. Valve is re-doing train again!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12779-esl-one-cologne-map-pool-revised
> 
> They added Overpass and Cobble to the map list!


Overpass is pretty good now after all changes imo, fun mm map at least. I don't like Cobble that much though. I can't say much about how these two maps does as a competetive maps however. Haven't played them that much. But it seems like a pretty weird choice when maps like Season is available.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No guarantee maps will be played considering they use a veto system for the maps, but a high possibility.
> Correct, train has been removed. Valve is re-doing train again!


I want 1.6/Source train back!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No guarantee maps will be played considering they use a veto system for the maps, but a high possibility.


Oh, well I just assumed they would be used since I mean, why add them at all if there isn't a single team willing to play on them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct, train has been removed. Valve is re-doing train again!


Keep on giving train some love valve, it won't matter because I will always hate train through thick and thin


----------



## Blackops_2

See I hate overpass. But train has grown on me. Cobblestone is good not sure about comp but it's fun for matchmaking.

Me and sikkamore played a comp game on overpass I hated it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Oh, well I just assumed they would be used since I mean, why add them at all if there isn't a single team willing to play on them?
> Keep on giving train some love valve, it won't matter because I will always hate train through thick and thin


What if they made train into D2, but still called it Train? Would you still hate it then? lol


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No guarantee maps will be played considering they use a veto system for the maps, but a high possibility.
> Correct, train has been removed. Valve is re-doing train again!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> See I hate overpass. But train has grown on me. Cobblestone is good not sure about comp but it's fun for matchmaking.
> 
> Me and sikkamore played a comp game on overpass I hated it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not THAT bad of a map. They changed a lot and I wasn't used to it. Especially the mid part/tunnels aspect. It cuts into a B site rush. Now I that I think about it... Having control of that part of the map was crucial to victory. It was the one thing we never controlled.


----------



## Jack Mac

After a few months of trading I'm now here:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/stephendabest/inventory/
Started with an M4A4 Asiimov BS that was WW look (when they were $36, it was my entire inv) then a friend loaned me 8 keys which I used to get a Flip Knife Urban Masked FT. I downgraded to a Gut Knife safari mesh to pay my friend back and slowly traded up from there. My end goal is an M9 Slaughter.


----------



## Imprezzion

http://steamcommunity.com/id/imprezzion/inventory/#730

Don't have any really high value stuff but I like my skins. And I do want everything Stattrak ofcourse..

I just yesterday switched my Blood Tiger M4A1-S for a Bright Water one. Blue's ma fave color plus the Blood Tiger went up quite a lot in price since I bought it..


----------



## Sikkamore

http://steamcommunity.com/id/sikkamore13/inventory/#730

Hopefully you can see mine. I mainly go for simplistic skins. I think simplicity is sexy.


----------



## adalon

My inventory.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Taken4205/inventory/#730


----------



## dmasteR

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/

My inventory, but I have another account with a inventory similar to this, and I keep a lot of my high value betting items on CSGL. This inventory changes all the time lol

EDIT: Since I posted this I've already gone from 305 items to 324. lol.


----------



## Blackops_2

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197972492352/inventorym/

I got nothing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackops_2

Tapatalk double posted


----------



## Fusion Racing

Mine: http://steamcommunity.com/id/fusionracing/inventory#730 - got some extra low value stuff on another account.

Interesting choice with Cobble and Overpass, I haven't played Overpass in a while, not since the latest set of changes anyway - seemed to have potential though. Cobble I thought needed some work, even after the last update. I'd prefer it if they had more open areas - feels like there's too much clutter around the place. Train is a fun map, but it's nice to see Valve taking the time to update it and fix the issues.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Spoiler: Warning: Huge wall of quotes



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Keep on giving train some love valve, it won't matter because I will always hate train through thick and thin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if they made train into D2, but still called it Train? Would you still hate it then? lol
Click to expand...

Hmmm...

Damn, you got me there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/inventory/
> 
> Downgraded my knife to get other stuff. haha


We have the same knife







I really want to pick up a P2K Scorpion sometime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> After a few months of trading I'm now here:
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/stephendabest/inventory/
> Started with an M4A4 Asiimov BS that was WW look (when they were $36, it was my entire inv) then a friend loaned me 8 keys which I used to get a Flip Knife Urban Masked FT. I downgraded to a Gut Knife safari mesh to pay my friend back and slowly traded up from there. My end goal is an M9 Slaughter.


I see someone else likes the Anodized Navy/Blue Titanium skins, oh, and I'm sure you'll reach your knife goal in no time with a karambit like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/imprezzion/inventory/#730
> 
> Don't have any really high value stuff but I like my skins. And I do want everything Stattrak ofcourse..
> 
> I just yesterday switched my Blood Tiger M4A1-S for a Bright Water one. Blue's ma fave color plus the Blood Tiger went up quite a lot in price since I bought it..


I used to want to have stattrak everything but after awhile the whole thrill of it just went after having around 30 in my inventory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/sikkamore13/inventory/#730
> 
> Hopefully you can see mine. I mainly go for simplistic skins. I think simplicity is sexy.


Great minds think alike, I like pretty much everything I see here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/
> 
> My inventory, but I have another account with a inventory similar to this, and I keep a lot of my high value betting items on CSGL. This inventory changes all the time lol
> 
> EDIT: Since I posted this I've already gone from 305 items to 324. lol.


Just looking at your inventory would make the purest of steam users want to start learning how to bruteforce steam accounts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197972492352/inventorym/
> 
> I got nothing


Hey, at least all your good stuff is Factory new








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Mine: http://steamcommunity.com/id/fusionracing/inventory#730 - got some extra low value stuff on another account.


Candy Apple and Anodized Navy


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I share my inventory here all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/


WHY SO MANY KEYS





































Can i has one?
















*EDIT:* My poor ass inventory.









http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198068216927/inventory/


----------



## Blackops_2

lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Hey, at least all your good stuff is Factory new


This is true. Ultimately i would like AWP Asiimov, M4 Assimov, M4 cyrex, and a karambit. Preferably stattrak but that is wishful thinking i think.

I wish the Guardian M4 wasn't such a matted looking blue wish it was more reflective like the finish on the can.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> WHY SO MANY KEYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i has one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* My poor ass inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198068216927/inventory/


I do a ton of trading. Started from a 4 cent skin lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> This is true. Ultimately i would like AWP Asiimov, M4 Assimov, M4 cyrex, and a karambit. Preferably stattrak but that is wishful thinking i think.
> 
> I wish the Guardian M4 wasn't such a matted looking blue wish it was more reflective like the finish on the can.


For some reason I like the Bright Water M4 over the Guardian. While Guardian is a very basic skin design and I will give it credit for that, I like how 'bright' the bright water M4 is over it, If that makes any sense. Cyrex looks amazing but...I'll stick with my Rad Hazard as I have since the beginning of the Arms Deal update. ASSmov skins are...okay I guess...I think I'll be happy with an M9 Bayonet Night when I get there. Currently working my way up to it from this Flip knife Crimson web.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I do a ton of trading. Started from a 4 cent skin lol


Teach me your ways master!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Teach me your ways master!


I put a small guide in here (Which Dmaster has yet to add to the OP cough cough) just search the thread for my previous posts. Check my inv now, I bought a statTrak case hardened karambit... I think I overpaid though :/

EDIT: Apparently I didn't overpay, and went up in value by ~80k. It will be hard for me to sell / trade though


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Great minds think alike, I like pretty much everything I see here.


Hell to the yeah. I'm like that with everything in my life. Nothing flashy. Sometimes simplicity can be really flashy for me. Hell, even my Lian-Li case is simple and sexy <3


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Great minds think alike, I like pretty much everything I see here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell to the yeah. I'm like that with everything in my life. Nothing flashy. Sometimes simplicity can be really flashy for me. Hell, even my Lian-Li case is simple and sexy <3
Click to expand...

I feel the same with my case. It's the most simple but beautiful case and I have yet to find anything better than it.

Case enthusiasts will be like "not enuf airflow its s41t get gud go with this 200 dolla case" but I don't really care for their opinions


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I feel the same with my case. It's the most simple but beautiful case and I have yet to find anything better than it.
> 
> Case enthusiasts will be like "not enuf airflow its s41t get gud go with this 200 dolla case" but I don't really care for their opinions


Lmao I hear that!


----------



## Blackops_2

This might just be me but how awesome would a Pulse M4A1 be? I think it would look wicked.


----------



## PolyMorphist

EDIT: Nevermind

P.S: On an 8-win streak after just being promoted to DMG; LE incoming


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I'm going to try the Nuke collection trade up.
> 
> 
> You purchase 10 of the Industrial Grade skins (£4-5), then trade up in the hopes of getting a decent Radiation Hazard.
> Battle-scared and field tested are bad, and you end up losing 70% of your initial investment, however getting a minimal wear is almost a 300% profit. And if you get a Factory New, instant £200. I haven't tried this out yet, but it's by far one of the best trade up contract you can do potential profit-wise.
> 
> P.S: On an 8-win streak after just being promoted to DMG; LE incoming


Thats not how trade up works anymore!


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thats not how trade up works anymore!


Oh, did they change it in the recent update? I'm stuck in the past


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thats not how trade up works anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, did they change it in the recent update? I'm stuck in the past
Click to expand...

Yeah I mentioned this in the past but dmaster shut my theory down and Sparkles helped with his trade up contract videos.


----------



## combatflexo

I just started playing again this past week a lot and very confused how the trade up works, I bought a bunch of items I thought I could trade up and it didn't work. This seems to be a happening thread looking forward to being part of the community.

My inventory http://steamcommunity.com/id/traginis/inventory/#730

I just traded some TF2 stuff for the Glock and Famas statracks.


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> *TRADING 101*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flipping
> 
> 
> 
> *This is an extremely annoying and time consuming way to trade. You are better off doing a freelancing job, or taking extra hours in order to get what you want. I mainly did this in my free time whenever I was dead in competitive. I suck at competitive.*
> 
> Flipping means you are taking a low value weapon (most of the time drops) and trading them for higher value weapons. The best way to do this is to add people from the market with a gun worth more than yours. At the beginning it is easy to flip for guns worth 1.5x the price of your own (going from 4 to 6 cents, 6 to 9 cents etc) as you start gaining ground though, it is more difficult.
> 
> If someone says no to you, ask them which weapon they _would_ trade 1:1 with you, and then set out to get that weapon (unless it is of higher value, then just set out to keep that weapon and flip it for a more expensive weapon.) I found that once you got to ~$20 USD it was very difficult to trade up. What I did was I started from the bottom again, and got to $20 usd on another weapon. I continued this until I had built up enough profit to get myself my first knife. A flip knife forest DDPAT ft.
> 
> Knives to stay away from when you get your first knife: Safari Mesh (anything), any BS or WW forest knife, any low tier flip or gut knife that looks worse than its wear (for example a FT looking WW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why aren't weapons dropping?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not getting any drops it can be for one of these reasons:
> 
> 
> You are out of drops (weekly max)
> There are not enough humans on the server
> The server is not VAC secured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adding people to flip items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the market place
> determine the price of your weapons
> Find a weapon worth more than yours
> add people from the market with a green or blue square around their name
> message them if they accept
> say this 'Hi! I have a _____ and would like to trade for your _____ that is on the market. Are you interested?"
> If they say no, just move on.
> I found that people with low hours in CS, and steam accounts less than 10 levels were the easiest to trade with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have a couple items flipped, what now??
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when I got to ~$25 for one item, I could not flip it anymore. It became extremely difficult to go up in value, so I would start at the bottom again. Once I had 3 $25 items, I traded for my first knife. When you go from a couple items to a knife, you usually have to overpay. When talking about low tier knives, this overpay is usually $5, mid tier $10-15, high tier could be anywhere from $20-75, and collectors knives you might even have to overpay by more than that.


I believe this is trading post you were mentioning. Quoting to save some people some time.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> I believe this is trading post you were mentioning. Quoting to save some people some time.


ty


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thats not how trade up works anymore!


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it does still work like this.

You have the OPTION of using skins from multiple series to get a random one from any of those series, but if you use 10 from the same series you will get one from the same series.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it does still work like this.
> 
> You have the OPTION of using skins from multiple series to get a random one from any of those series, but if you use 10 from the same series you will get one from the same series.


Is it? I kept thinking it was random regardless.


----------



## chemicalfan

So I played my first ever comp match last night, and it went amazingly well. I was 10-12 KD in the end, one of my best ever performances! We stuffed the opposing team (at the break, we were up 11-4!), but I think they were crap. 2 of them rage quit towards the end, lol. Picked up some achievements during the match too!

Luckily ended up on Nuke, one of my favourite maps (as in, I can remember where to go on it!). I had highs and lows, really impressed with some of my longer shots, and some grenade usage, but had some real embarressing moments, like not checking round a corner when I knew someone had to be there, then got shot in the back. Also flashed myself more than I should have







Got a Huntsman case drop, made me 25p which I'm happy with - every little helps


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12779-esl-one-cologne-map-pool-revised
> 
> They added Overpass and Cobble to the map list!


It's gonna be fun watching every team veto those 2 maps every time so they don't get played.
Seriously what was Valve thinking?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is it? I kept thinking it was random regardless.


The way Valve described it is that it can give you an item from any of the collections you use in the trade up. In theory if you use 1 collection it should just give you an item from that one. However I'm not sure if they designed it to randomly pick another collection if you have all 10 items from the same one. I think Hatton did a few videos after they patched trading, one showing how to get a Glock Fade.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The way Valve described it is that it can give you an item from any of the collections you use in the trade up. In theory if you use 1 collection it should just give you an item from that one. However I'm not sure if they designed it to randomly pick another collection if you have all 10 items from the same one. I think Hatton did a few videos after they patched trading, one showing how to get a Glock Fade.


He used one item from Glock Fade collection and 9 from one other collection. So he could just get items from those two. But even when it was 1/9 it's 50/50 on from what collection you get. Add another collection and it's 33/33/33 and so on.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> He used one item from Glock Fade collection and 9 from one other collection. So he could just get items from those two. But even when it was 1/9 it's 50/50 on from what collection you get. Add another collection and it's 33/33/33 and so on.


Thought as much. Few posts on Reddit back when it got changed about picking the right weapons for the least money to get the best result - based on that idea that you only needed one from a good collection to get an equal chance at it.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> It's gonna be fun watching every team veto those 2 maps every time so they don't get played.
> Seriously what was Valve thinking?


I feel like the updates they did to Cobble awhile back made it worse. It's really compartmentalized now. I'm not a fan of the way everything is blocked/sectioned off.

To this day I've never played a competitive game on Overpass. I know they've done some updates and whatnot, but nobody is every playing it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Welp, Dmaster lost these yesterday.

and I myself lost these.

TODAY IS THE DAY TO REBUILD THAT WHICH HAS BEEN LOST IN THE FIGHT!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I feel like the updates they did to Cobble awhile back made it worse. It's really compartmentalized now. I'm not a fan of the way everything is blocked/sectioned off.
> 
> To this day I've never played a competitive game on Overpass. I know they've done some updates and whatnot, but nobody is every playing it.


I played cobble yesterday and didn't know that the put arches on b site, went there with an awp and was severely disappointed


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Welp, Dmaster lost these yesterday.
> 
> and I myself lost these.
> 
> TODAY IS THE DAY TO REBUILD THAT WHICH HAS BEEN LOST IN THE FIGHT!


All hail gaben.


----------



## NateST

I got called out for cheating @ mg1 mmr, the person then said they would play me on ESEA and bet they had an older account than I did. My account was registered in 2008 and theirs 2011. Haven't come across a lot of people that play ESEA that have a huge ego that play relatively low MMR MM. Also after the latest steam update I seem to get massive fps drops that never occurred before, specifically in go. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Also after the latest steam update I seem to get massive fps drops that never occurred before, specifically in go. Anyone else had this issue?


Had an issue in the previous game I just played like that.

Also, now that I've deranked back to MGE, I absolutely LOVE getting the ******* that constantly scream into the mic so I can't hear footsteps. Wooooot!


----------



## Swag

Nope, not at all. It's better for me. More consistent fps. The fps drop in smoke is slightly more, but not too much. I only use 1 of my GPUs when I play CSGO too.

Verify game cache if you can and check.


----------



## Blackops_2

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197972492352/inventory/#730

Got paycheck, added skins







lol

Swag, Sikka, jolly (anyone else that wants to join) we playing tonight? Because i'm going to have to


----------



## Swag

Maybe, depends on when you want to play.


----------



## Blackops_2

Cooking or rewarming supper so probably in an hour.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [CSGO]
> - Introduced the new eSports 2014 Summer Case.
> [OPERATION BREAKOUT]
> - Added quick link to Operation Journal on player profile.
> - Added several new missions to the mission drop list.
> - If you have two missions that you haven't been able to complete for some time and you are eligible for next mission drop, you are now allowed to delete one of your current missions.
> - Journal will auto-close when a competitive match is found.
> - When exiting a lobby, the mission panel now enables properly.
> - Fixed an overlapping mission panel in Play With Friends lobby.
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Adjusted penetration system to have bullets lose less damage for travelling through mass and more for the initial impact.
> - Increased penetration bonus slightly for penetrating objects that start and end with plastic and cardboard surfaces.
> - Penetration Power for AWP, G3SG1 and SCAR-20 has been lowered slightly because their damage naturally gives them higher penetration.
> - Fixed bad penetration results with surfaces that started bsp and ended displacements or vice versa.
> - Fixed bad penetration results when penetration exit surface was a nodraw surface.
> - Penetrating a glass surface no longer erroneously consumes more damage on impact than other more solid surfaces.
> - sv_showimpacts_penetration now shows how far a bullet penetrated before it terminated and stopped travelling.
> - sv_showimpacts_penetration now shows when the bullets stops.
> [SDK]
> - Added key "Only Spawn-Valid Destinations" to trigger_teleport that allows mapper to ignore teleport targets that are not valid player spawn positions ( blocked by geometry or other players ).
> - Added new demoinfogo.exe command line tool. Run this on a demo file and it will dump out demo packet info to the console. The source code is available in demoinfogo.zip.
> [MISC]
> - Added context menu for all items that tells you how many items you need to fulfill a trade-up contract (entry links to the marketplace, pre-filtered for items that can fulfill the contract).
> - Fixed overview images not loading for custom maps with the dds embedded in the bsp.
> - Added a default image to the loading screen.
> - Additional work on memory savings for servers. Memory consumption should now be 50% or less of what it was two weeks ago.
> - Additional work on memory savings for clients. Memory consumption should be about 165 MB less than it was two weeks ago, which should improve stability on 32-bit Windows.
> - Fixed async rcon socket connections from OSX clients to be fully compliant with standard (thanks protonic86).
> - Fixed a bug that could cause packet loss on Windows servers.
> - Suiciding players or players who died naturally (like world damage) can no longer "save" another player.
> - "You saved X" won't show if the player on your team who you saved is an enemy (like if mp_teammates_are_enemies is on, for example).
> [MAPS]
> MIRAGE
> - Updated look of inner middle window wall materials.
> - Updated the Catwalk to Kitchen window bang to better visually designate what is bangable and what isn't.
> - Replaced the vent cover in window room with one that allows more visibility through it.
> - Connecter to A wall now has a blown out, wood covered wall on the left to visually designate a bangable spot to allow more options for taking/retaking A.
> DUST
> - Replaced all game-play affecting double doors with the new metal ones.
> DUST2
> - Replaced all game-play affecting double doors with the new metal ones.
> - Fixed some bad geometry in various places that allowed bullet penetration when it shouldn't.
> INFERNO
> - Replaced non-wallbangable coil at B with bangable variant.
> - Thinned half-wall at B to allow banging down from site.
> OVERGROWN
> - Fixed various exploits that allowed you to reach unintended areas.
> - The windows along the top of B are now breakable on T side, the same as they are on CT side.
> - The roof windows at Inside are now breakable.
> INSERTION
> - Fixed players getting stuck on each other after a teleport in competitive.
> - Added cover and some foliage to east side of hostage rescue.
> - Added buyzones at teleport destinations.
> - Removed collision from villa windows when glass is broken so grenades can be thrown through them.
> - Minor lighting and visual work.
> CASTLE
> - Moved T spawn further away from bomb sites to increase the time it takes to reach them.
> - Moved CT spawn closer to A.
> - Added a big column to A spiral stairs, removed well.
> - Increased brightness.
> - Added another light outside of hut.
> - Decreased reflections on windows.
> - Other minor improvements.


http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/07/9866/


----------



## el gappo

New doors on Dust!


----------



## daav1d

New skins looks great!


----------



## Blackops_2

Indeed the skins look amazing. No M4A1 though


----------



## PsYcHo29388

There's alot of skins from the new case I don't like, but at least now Winter cases will become rare drops, I assume.


----------



## Rickles

Wow, metal double doors???


----------



## Blackops_2

The hexane c75 looks amazing


Spoiler: New Skins


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Indeed the skins look amazing. No M4A1 though


But there were 3 M4A1s in the last update


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> But there were 3 M4A1s in the last update


Including the mighty cyrex!

I doubt there will be better M4A1s skins than the cyrex before a long time. haha


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> But there were 3 M4A1s in the last update


Yes but two of them sucked







IMO lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Including the mighty cyrex!
> 
> I doubt there will be better M4A1s skins than the cyrex before a long time. haha


Agreed the cyrex is awesome. I think the M4s (either one) need a pulse pattern blue/black, pink/black.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Swag, Sikka, jolly (anyone else that wants to join) we playing tonight? Because i'm going to have to


Just got home from playoff hockey game so I need to eat and shower. After that I'll be up for several matches pending I'm not too tired to play well lol


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197972492352/inventory/#730
> 
> Got paycheck, added skins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Swag, Sikka, jolly (anyone else that wants to join) we playing tonight? Because i'm going to have to


Nice additions! I'm fine playing if you don't mind carrying a bit.









Let me know if youre desperate.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> The hexane c75 looks amazing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Skins


The CZ is indeed pretty cool.

I also dig the P90 Virus.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Finally got one of the eSports Summer cases, sold it for $4.35 and I bet tomorrow the prices will be down to around just a dollar.


----------



## zemco999

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=284320563 http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=284320585 got another new blue gem... lol


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=284320563 http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=284320585 got another new blue gem... lol


damn, super jelly, still looking for a karambit though..


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> damn, super jelly, still looking for a karambit though..


https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=283795415

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=283795434

my current kara

all my knives with screenshots







https://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/screenshots/


----------



## Sikkamore

Wish I could get a summer esports case







although I did get two breakout cases back to back lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Sold mine already


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm gonna wait till tomorrow and see how much I can get one of the Glock and Mp7 skins from the new case for.

It's the first Restricted Mp7 ever made so far.


----------



## chemicalfan

Is there like a database/wiki of all the skins for all the weapons? I find the market a little bit flaky, and the filters aren't the best (would be nice if they added "skin type" checkboxes)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is there like a database/wiki of all the skins for all the weapons? I find the market a little bit flaky, and the filters aren't the best (would be nice if they added "skin type" checkboxes)


http://counterstrike.wikia.com/wiki/Skins/List

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is there like a database/wiki of all the skins for all the weapons? I find the market a little bit flaky, and the filters aren't the best (would be nice if they added "skin type" checkboxes)


http://csgostash.com/


----------



## chemicalfan

Oh yes YonderGod, that is spot on! Although it would be nice to filter it, for weapons or skins or both, but it's nice to have market price data as well as nice big pictures. Biggest bonus is that it's accessable from work









Edit: Actually, while initital impressions were good, it's very limited in scope. Maybe it's because I'm trying to view it on IE8, but there are very few skins on here


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=283795415
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=283795434
> 
> my current kara
> 
> all my knives with screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/screenshots/


I'll take them off your hands


----------



## Blackops_2

So i accidently bought three orange sticker capsule keys instead of two. I have a red community sticker capsule. Would anyone like to trade a red key for an orange?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Oh yes YonderGod, that is spot on! Although it would be nice to filter it, for weapons or skins or both, but it's nice to have market price data as well as nice big pictures. Biggest bonus is that it's accessable from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually, while initital impressions were good, it's very limited in scope. Maybe it's because I'm trying to view it on IE8, but there are very few skins on here


I looked through it. It has every single skin from what I could see. I only checked out P250/AWP/AK/M4/MAG7/AUG though.


----------



## Sempre

Just started playing this game. I like the game play, but the community is not friendly at all. And there's no way to disable the chat box.
Whats the point in flaming your team mate because of a mistake, you're not helping at all !!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I looked through it. It has every single skin from what I could see. I only checked out P250/AWP/AK/M4/MAG7/AUG though.


I couldn't see any way of searching, I assume IE8 didn't render the box.
Clicking links in the "recent additions" section allowed me to look at the other cases, but that was it. I couldn't see a way of looking anywhere else


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Just started playing this game. I like the game play, but the community is not friendly at all. And there's no way to disable the chat box.
> Whats the point in flaming your team mate because of a mistake, you're not helping at all !!


It's been this way for as long as I can remember even with CSS. having a casual mode doesn't help. I practice like I play which is seriously. Don't get me wrong I will screw run around but mostly I try not to. And I get try hard thrown out on casual all the time. Frankly I don't care what other people think. That said this community has never been the best. There are good ones but half the time you allow voice in casual at least you wind up muting everyone because there acting like 13year olds. Which let's face it there probably is a decent bit of young people on there.

Not that I'm old at 23, there is just a ton of immaturity on the interwebz :/.

My experience on comp has been rather good. Though usually I have 2-3 friends with me. In comp everyone has the same goal: getting the win and most are serious from what I've seen. I know jolly has had a rather opposite experience.

Btw I've got to learn nuke lol.

Sikka after I get these comps built I'll find a decent set of headphones and mic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Just started playing this game. I like the game play, but the community is not friendly at all. And there's no way to disable the chat box.
> Whats the point in flaming your team mate because of a mistake, you're not helping at all !!


Once you get out of GN and silver people start to get much more friendly. Unless you live near russia and get matched with only russians when doing solo mm...


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I'll take them off your hands


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is there like a database/wiki of all the skins for all the weapons? I find the market a little bit flaky, and the filters aren't the best (would be nice if they added "skin type" checkboxes)


Also check out http://csgoskins.net/


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So i accidently bought three orange sticker capsule keys instead of two. I have a red community sticker capsule. Would anyone like to trade a red key for an orange?
> 
> Btw I've got to learn nuke lol.
> 
> Sikka after I get these comps built I'll find a decent set of headphones and mic


Hang onto it. I'll buy a red one for you tonight and swap with you since I have a orange capsule I can't sell.

Yes, you really do need to learn Nuke lol

And GOOD. I'm not sure if it's your mic or speakers, or even your speakers being so close to your mic, but you get a lot of humming noise through your microphone. Not to mention the background noise of the game from your speakers







lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Hang onto it. I'll buy a red one for you tonight and swap with you since I have a orange capsule I can't sell.
> 
> Yes, you really do need to learn Nuke lol
> 
> And GOOD. I'm not sure if it's your mic or speakers, or even your speakers being so close to your mic, but you get a lot of humming noise through your microphone. Not to mention the background noise of the game from your speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Dangit i went ahead and got another capsule..







and opened the red one. I did get a "rekt" sticker from the red one which i like. The Orange one i bought and opened was lets roll-oll or something. Didn't really care for it. My patience as of late hasn't been too good.

It's probably a combination of both but my speakers here for the backup rig are loud, hell i had to have em loud to hear. My brother had all his friends over, i was getting irritated but didn't want to be a jackass.

But yeah got to look into some decent headphones/mic never thought i would convert but if it helps that much and makes everyone's experience better, why not?

Nuke's lower level gets me every time. When the bomb gets planted i can't every tell if it's A or B lol


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Dangit i went ahead and got another capsule..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and opened the red one. I did get a "rekt" sticker from the red one which i like. The Orange one i bought and opened was lets roll-oll or something. Didn't really care for it. My patience as of late hasn't been too good.
> 
> It's probably a combination of both but my speakers here for the backup rig are loud, hell i had to have em loud to hear. My brother had all his friends over, i was getting irritated but didn't want to be a jackass.
> 
> But yeah got to look into some decent headphones/mic never thought i would convert but if it helps that much and makes everyone's experience better, why not?
> 
> Nuke's lower level gets me every time. When the bomb gets planted i can't every tell if it's A or B lol


It's all good. If you want my sticker capsule you can have it lol

Have a headset/headphones will benefit you more so than others. It'll give you better directional sound that will allow you to pin point people's positions if they run. Idk if you ever notice when I make a call like 'they're coming behind us' then I set up so if they walk through a door I get an insta headshot. That's all because of my headphones









Nuke is known for that. You have to rely on your team mates call outs. Usually I like to listen to vents and/or doors. If you hear two vents break or a door open then that probably means it's lower with possibly one in toxic.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Just started playing this game. I like the game play, but the community is not friendly at all. And there's no way to disable the chat box.
> Whats the point in flaming your team mate because of a mistake, you're not helping at all !!


I've noticed at the higher levels people are much nicer/more professional.

Casual is a roll of the dice as to how its going to be. Sometimes its nice other times not so much.

Lower level competitive is the worst I have seen. Maybe its because there is more at stake, but I have hardly ever heard people speak that bad to others in lower level MM.

Like the other day, I was solo queuing and a guy on our team who was easily the worst was like -7 on the board was talking all kinds of crap on the team. He was the worst I've ever heard.

So you should really try to queue with friends. If you dont have friends that play, just keep playing until you find a couple of nice people and then friend them and ask if they would like to MM with you.

Casual can be terrible as a new player though too.

I've heard all kinds of stuff:

"Hey newb, why do you run everywhere?! Stop running!"

"Hey newb, why are you walking!?"

Running around with dual B's for the lulz and headshot with an AK... "REKT NEWB! You suck, quit!"

If you try hard: "*** is your problem?! This is casual, knock it off."

If you goof off: "*** is your problem?! We're trying to win!"

Oh and if you use any other weapon besides an AK or an M4 you are a scrub. Especially AWP, P90, Tec-9, SCAR, Deagle, negev.

Also, if you start to do too good you will be accused of hacking. I love being accused of hacking though. Badges of honor.

Basically what I am saying is to just ignore anything that isnt positive. And just ignore people who ask stupid questions about why you did or didnt do a certain thing in a round. Obviously you have a reason, but there is no point in explaining it to them. (Always be open to truly helpfull criticism though. EVERYONE can learn something new about this game.) Dont even respond to it. Just play it how you want and learn as you go. Leave a server if you have to, no shame in that. It'll get better as you go and you'll start to have more fun.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I couldn't see any way of searching, I assume IE8 didn't render the box.
> Clicking links in the "recent additions" section allowed me to look at the other cases, but that was it. I couldn't see a way of looking anywhere else


It's definitely because you're on IE8. As it works fine on Chrome/FireFox.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Just started playing this game. I like the game play, but the community is not friendly at all. And there's no way to disable the chat box.
> Whats the point in flaming your team mate because of a mistake, you're not helping at all !!


Jolly Roger summed it up pretty well. Just block people if you really need to. Competitive games are going to have a more toxic community simply because it's the nature of it.

DOTA2/LoL/CS:GO etc are all a little bit toxic, some more than others. Just need to roll with it and not be bothered.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's definitely because you're on IE8. As it works fine on Chrome/FireFox.
> Jolly Roger summed it up pretty well. Just block people if you really need to. Competitive games are going to have a more toxic community simply because it's the nature of it.
> 
> DOTA2/LoL/CS:GO etc are all a little bit toxic, some more than others. Just need to roll with it and not be bothered.


All games mentioned have players from the worst parts of the internet, including 4chan et all. Its impossible to stop. He'll have to learn to ignore the base behavior of others at some point.


----------



## Sikkamore

You do get the complete idiots too. Guy knifed me in spawn on MM last night and called me a moron because of it. Er, you don't flail your knife around at the beginning of a round lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Lol I knifed a teammate last night as well. Idk must've been tiring because on cache I was just like meh by the end of it. Then oh I was like "what have I done?!?, the horror!."

Someone sell me a case hardened aK for 10$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Lol I knifed a teammate last night as well. Idk must've been tiring because on cache I was just like meh by the end of it. Then oh I was like "what have I done?!?, the horror!."
> 
> Someone sell me a case hardened aK for 10$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can get a CH ak cheaper than $10

EDIT: At least I can, add me and I'll trade for one and sell it to ya lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Oh I forgot to specify minimal wear







or new if you can swing it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh I forgot to specify minimal wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or new if you can swing it lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should be able to get MW


----------



## Blackops_2

Oh then awesome lol.

There must be some art to trading I've yet to discover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh then awesome lol.
> 
> There must be some art to trading I've yet to discover
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trading up. My friend traded up from a Gut Knife worth around $90 to a M9 Bayonet worth around $280. He earning about $150 on his part since he had to use an AK worth $30 - $50 for a bigger jump. I did the same with my Karambit Fade FN (Full purple on play side, half purple/half pink on back) which I started out with a Karambit Fade MW which was pretty ugly.


----------



## BreakDown

Smoke question, as ct on dust 2, how do i throw a smoke from cat that lands on top of xbox so i can peak middle without fear from lower tunnels?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh then awesome lol.
> 
> There must be some art to trading I've yet to discover
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Trading up. My friend traded up from a Gut Knife worth around $90 to a M9 Bayonet worth around $280. He earning about $150 on his part since he had to use an AK worth $30 - $50 for a bigger jump. I did the same with my Karambit Fade FN (Full purple on play side, half purple/half pink on back) which I started out with a Karambit Fade MW which was pretty ugly.
Click to expand...

Holy hell I'm about to start doing that. Is that what they were talking about earlier where you trade five equivalents and get one higher up or something else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Holy hell I'm about to start doing that. Is that what they were talking about earlier where you trade five equivalents and get one higher up or something else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, go to the OP of this thread and read my guide.


----------



## Ukkooh

I got a mission to win 16 rounds at mist in MM. Do you guys know of any way to ease the pain of playing that map?
I won't do chets though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Smoke question, as ct on dust 2, how do i throw a smoke from cat that lands on top of xbox so i can peak middle without fear from lower tunnels?


http://operationl2p.com/
This site should help you out with questions like this.


----------



## Blackops_2

For smoking xbox I would honestly just smoke lower b tunnel or practice jumping and right clicking throwing. It's a much more lofty throw that doesn't bounce so hard. Less you can bank off of the wall above lower B tunnels to ricochet into xbox.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I got a mission to win 16 rounds at mist in MM. Do you guys know of any way to ease the pain of playing that map?
> I won't do chets though.
> http://operationl2p.com/
> This site should help you out with questions like this.


Once you learn the map it's not THAT bad. I mean it's horrible if you try to think of it as a competitive map, but if you just screw around and frag it's not bad.
Do you just have to win 16 rounds total, so you could get 8 in 1 match, and 8 in another, instead of winning once? Thats pretty cool if they changed it to that.


----------



## waylo88

"Win a competitive match on Black Gold"

Ugh...here we go.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> "Win a competitive match on Black Gold"
> 
> Ugh...here we go.


First mission I got was "Win a competitive match on Rush"

Still haven't completed it, but then again I only tried once and tied the game


----------



## Bastard Wolf

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000326999/inventory/

Just got a cyrex ft.

My CT setup is looking better haha


----------



## Sikkamore

Just got $70 worth of Steam cards for $45 ;D


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just got $70 worth of Steam cards for $45 ;D


w0t


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> w0t


You read that right xD I shall never reveal my secret!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> w0t
> 
> 
> 
> You read that right xD I shall never reveal my secret!
Click to expand...

sir pls tell


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> sir pls tell


Ok ok fine. Was in Wal Mart and saw Wolfenstein The New Order was on sale for $39.99. Bought one, with taxes it came to just over $45, went to EB Games and did it as a return without receipt (it's still sealed so they may or may not take it) then used the store credit ($69.99 plus taxes = about $78) to get a $50 and $20 Steam card!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Ok ok fine. Was in Wal Mart and saw Wolfenstein The New Order was on sale for $39.99. Bought one, with taxes it came to just over $45, went to EB Games and did it as a return without receipt (it's still sealed so they may or may not take it) then used the store credit ($69.99 plus taxes = about $78) to get a $50 and $20 Steam card!


That's how I got my keyboard. Bestbuy mismarked a mic for $30, so I bought it and did a return without a receipt and got $110 back and price checked Logitech G710+ to amazon xD


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> That's how I got my keyboard. Bestbuy mismarked a mic for $30, so I bought it and did a return without a receipt and got $110 back and price checked Logitech G710+ to amazon xD


It's amazing how that happens eh? It wasn't even an official sticker it was just written on a piece of paper next to the game. Rang through at that price so I snatched it xD


----------



## Sempre

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> It's been this way for as long as I can remember even with CSS. having a casual mode doesn't help. I practice like I play which is seriously. Don't get me wrong I will screw run around but mostly I try not to. And I get try hard thrown out on casual all the time. Frankly I don't care what other people think. That said this community has never been the best. There are good ones but half the time you allow voice in casual at least you wind up muting everyone because there acting like 13year olds. Which let's face it there probably is a decent bit of young people on there.
> 
> Not that I'm old at 23, there is just a ton of immaturity on the interwebz :/.
> 
> My experience on comp has been rather good. Though usually I have 2-3 friends with me. In comp everyone has the same goal: getting the win and most are serious from what I've seen. I know jolly has had a rather opposite experience.
> 
> Btw I've got to learn nuke lol.
> 
> Sikka after I get these comps built I'll find a decent set of headphones and mic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Once you get out of GN and silver people start to get much more friendly. Unless you live near russia and get matched with only russians when doing solo mm...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> I've noticed at the higher levels people are much nicer/more professional.
> 
> Casual is a roll of the dice as to how its going to be. Sometimes its nice other times not so much.
> 
> Lower level competitive is the worst I have seen. Maybe its because there is more at stake, but I have hardly ever heard people speak that bad to others in lower level MM.
> Like the other day, I was solo queuing and a guy on our team who was easily the worst was like -7 on the board was talking all kinds of crap on the team. He was the worst I've ever heard.
> 
> So you should really try to queue with friends. If you dont have friends that play, just keep playing until you find a couple of nice people and then friend them and ask if they would like to MM with you.
> 
> Casual can be terrible as a new player though too.
> 
> I've heard all kinds of stuff:
> 
> "Hey newb, why do you run everywhere?! Stop running!"
> 
> "Hey newb, why are you walking!?"
> 
> Running around with dual B's for the lulz and headshot with an AK... "REKT NEWB! You suck, quit!"
> 
> If you try hard: "*** is your problem?! This is casual, knock it off."
> 
> If you goof off: "*** is your problem?! We're trying to win!"
> 
> Oh and if you use any other weapon besides an AK or an M4 you are a scrub. Especially AWP, P90, Tec-9, SCAR, Deagle, negev.
> 
> Also, if you start to do too good you will be accused of hacking. I love being accused of hacking though. Badges of honor.
> 
> Basically what I am saying is to just ignore anything that isnt positive. And just ignore people who ask stupid questions about why you did or didnt do a certain thing in a round. Obviously you have a reason, but there is no point in explaining it to them. (Always be open to truly helpfull criticism though. EVERYONE can learn something new about this game.) Dont even respond to it. Just play it how you want and learn as you go. Leave a server if you have to, no shame in that. It'll get better as you go and you'll start to have more fun.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's definitely because you're on IE8. As it works fine on Chrome/FireFox.
> Jolly Roger summed it up pretty well. Just block people if you really need to. Competitive games are going to have a more toxic community simply because it's the nature of it.
> 
> DOTA2/LoL/CS:GO etc are all a little bit toxic, some more than others. Just need to roll with it and not be bothered.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> All games mentioned have players from the worst parts of the internet, including 4chan et all. Its impossible to stop. He'll have to learn to ignore the base behavior of others at some point.






The thing is, sometimes really gets on my nerves when these things happen and i cant help it. In other games i ignore them by disabling the chat interface and keep playing. But here the chat is in your face. Also the learning curve is really hard and the only servers available to me are competitive which results in me just spectating two thirds of the time.

Thanks for your encouraging words everyone. I'll try to be more positive and keep learning hopefully it'll be less stressful down the road.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> It's amazing how that happens eh? It wasn't even an official sticker it was just written on a piece of paper next to the game. Rang through at that price so I snatched it xD


That's great xD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Wow, I wish I could pull off stuff like you two did. I think the only thing that I've been able to do to benefit me in the situation such as that was when I got a 8GB flash Drive off of newegg for $15, it was DOA so they told me to throw it away and they would refund my money.

Anyhow, that's still pretty awesome sikkamore, I don't like how Gamestop gives you the code on just the receipt and doesn't actually let you keep the card so I stopped going there after one steam card purchase.


----------



## Swag

From cat to xbox, you have to angle it within cat so the time you will be taking to smoke xbox from cat as CT will not be worth the risk of you exposing yourself for around 5 seconds. I would say, your best bet would be to smoke the L corner of cat on T side. It will block anyone from lowers peeking you in cat and it will also most likely prevent a rush from the T's. I play aggressive cat and once I get a pick, I normally fall back. If I don't, I just watch it and pick anyone going into cat or wait for people lurking there. Depends on the situation, of course.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, I wish I could pull off stuff like you two did. I think the only thing that I've been able to do to benefit me in the situation such as that was when I got a 8GB flash Drive off of newegg for $15, it was DOA so they told me to throw it away and they would refund my money.
> 
> Anyhow, that's still pretty awesome sikkamore, I don't like how Gamestop gives you the code on just the receipt and doesn't actually let you keep the card so I stopped going there after one steam card purchase.


That's nothing. My family legally robbed Wal Mart once because of their stupidity lol

But that is a downside in terms of the Steam card. Saves money though since Steam really doesn't need to keep hammering them out.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh then awesome lol.
> 
> There must be some art to trading I've yet to discover
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Trading up. My friend traded up from a Gut Knife worth around $90 to a M9 Bayonet worth around $280. He earning about $150 on his part since he had to use an AK worth $30 - $50 for a bigger jump. I did the same with my Karambit Fade FN (Full purple on play side, half purple/half pink on back) which I started out with a Karambit Fade MW which was pretty ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy hell I'm about to start doing that. Is that what they were talking about earlier where you trade five equivalents and get one higher up or something else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's not me. What I do for trade ups is this. Note this does take quite a bit of time and risk so advance cautiously.

Depending on what I want in the end. I take a $20 item and trade it up for something around $22. Then I trade up again to something $30. Once I reach $50 with slow increments, I either get lucky and find someone gullible to trade or I add another item for $20 for an $80 item. From there, I do the small increments again until the jump is too big between the items and I add another item. It all depends. I get donations from people so normally I have around $1200 of items in my inventory to play around with (excluding my knives). Honestly, this takes time but it also saves money. It's your choice on how to advance. Also, I use reddit/CSGOLounge to find trades. A lot of trolls and scams are apparent in these 2 sites so BE CAREFUL! Especially for phishing sites. I recommend opening all links to steamcommunity within the game browser. I do this because when you put in a legit steamcommunity link, you're automatically signed in because you are accessing it through the steam in game browser. If you use your own, you should have a password manager like lastpass because it will automatically fill in your information only if it is the legit site so you don't have to worry about it being a phishing site like this.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, I wish I could pull off stuff like you two did. I think the only thing that I've been able to do to benefit me in the situation such as that was when I got a 8GB flash Drive off of newegg for $15, it was DOA so they told me to throw it away and they would refund my money.
> 
> Anyhow, that's still pretty awesome sikkamore, I don't like how Gamestop gives you the code on just the receipt and doesn't actually let you keep the card so I stopped going there after one steam card purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing. My family legally robbed Wal Mart once because of their stupidity lol
> 
> But that is a downside in terms of the Steam card. Saves money though since Steam really doesn't need to keep hammering them out.
Click to expand...

I guess, but I really like to collect them, and I'm sure valve doesn't mind making as many as they do.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I guess, but I really like to collect them, and I'm sure valve doesn't mind making as many as they do.


Maybe if you asked them they'd just let you have them.


----------



## dmasteR

LOL


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I guess, but I really like to collect them, and I'm sure valve doesn't mind making as many as they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you asked them they'd just let you have them.
Click to expand...

Maybe...but I don't like gamestop anyways, only time I go there is if an older Xbox game I'm looking to get is like $10 there. I actually prefer getting the cards at CVS because that's 5 miles away vs 23 miles for bestbuy and 24 for gamestop.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Maybe...but I don't like gamestop anyways, only time I go there is if an older Xbox game I'm looking to get is like $10 there. I actually prefer getting the cards at CVS because that's 5 miles away vs 23 miles for bestbuy and 24 for gamestop.


Makes sense. I'm not even sure if you can get Steam cards any where else other than EB Games here in Canada


----------



## Blackops_2

Zemco what's your steam id?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


LMAO







O that was too good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's not me. What I do for trade ups is this. Note this does take quite a bit of time and risk so advance cautiously.
> 
> Depending on what I want in the end. I take a $20 item and trade it up for something around $22. Then I trade up again to something $30. Once I reach $50 with slow increments, I either get lucky and find someone gullible to trade or I add another item for $20 for an $80 item. From there, I do the small increments again until the jump is too big between the items and I add another item. It all depends. I get donations from people so normally I have around $1200 of items in my inventory to play around with (excluding my knives). Honestly, this takes time but it also saves money. It's your choice on how to advance. Also, I use reddit/CSGOLounge to find trades. A lot of trolls and scams are apparent in these 2 sites so BE CAREFUL! Especially for phishing sites. I recommend opening all links to steamcommunity within the game browser. I do this because when you put in a legit steamcommunity link, you're automatically signed in because you are accessing it through the steam in game browser. If you use your own, you should have a password manager like lastpass because it will automatically fill in your information only if it is the legit site so you don't have to worry about it being a phishing site like this.


Awesome thanks for the info.


----------



## zemco999

@Blackops_2 /id/zemco999


----------



## Blackops_2

Thanks bud, sent you an invite


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Thanks bud, sent you an invite


Didn't get it :S


----------



## Crowe98

Forgot to mention I got dropped a new eSports case the day they came out, sold it for $6.

Also, one of the skins is the default preset that comes in the dev pack from the csgo website.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Forgot to mention I got dropped a new eSports case the day they came out, sold it for $6.
> 
> Also, one of the skins is the default preset that comes in the dev pack from the csgo website.


Bullet Rain is a default that came from the dev pack.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Bullet Rain is a default that came from the dev pack.


Yeah, I don't know why they decided to use their own skin in the game and fund someone else who 'created' it.

Unless it was actually uploaded by the original creator of the skin, then that's understandable.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Yeah, I don't know why they decided to use their own skin in the game and fund someone else who 'created' it.
> 
> Unless it was actually uploaded by the original creator of the skin, then that's understandable.


Most likely he was part of the skin workshop beta and created the skin already. Just never got implemented till now.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just played my first ESEA Ladder with my team (Single Elimination). We won the first game by default, then lost the second game 16-3. Really great learning experience and we all had a blast


----------



## Shanenanigans

So our team is in the final for this week's ESL India weekly cup. Match is at 7pm IST (Indian Standard Time, GMT +530) tomorrow. Best of 3, and we're going up against who we think is an old 1.6 team. It's also getting casted at ~twitch.tv/lordnod

Feels good. I did do plenty of damage in the semis today, even though I was driving for about 10 hours the entire day :'(.

Bracket link - http://beta.esl.asia/in/csgo/weekly/cup4/rankings/

Match link - http://beta.esl.asia/in/csgo/weekly/cup4/match/30156058/

Just in case you guys are interested. Something to watch while eating breakfast, I guess.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So our team is in the final for this week's ESL India weekly cup. Match is at 7pm IST (Indian Standard Time, GMT +530) tomorrow. Best of 3, and we're going up against who we think is an old 1.6 team. It's also getting casted at ~twitch.tv/lordnod
> 
> Feels good. I did do plenty of damage in the semis today, even though I was driving for about 10 hours the entire day :'(.
> 
> Bracket link - http://beta.esl.asia/in/csgo/weekly/cup4/rankings/
> 
> Match link - http://beta.esl.asia/in/csgo/weekly/cup4/match/30156058/
> 
> Just in case you guys are interested. Something to watch while eating breakfast, I guess.


If I'm awake I'll sure watch a bit. Good luck!


----------



## Ukkooh

GL to everyone who is playing in the stream.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Those heatshots though... I don't think Psycho liked them


----------



## Swag

When is the OCN CSGO thingy?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> When is the OCN CSGO thingy?


It's been going on this evening for the last few hours.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Now. It's on front page.


----------



## Jack Mac

http://imgur.com/fTREQ

Got this 1:1 for my karambit, one step closer to my M9 slaughter


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> If I'm awake I'll sure watch a bit. Good luck!


Thanks. It'll be around 330pm CEST and 930am EST.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Those heatshots though... I don't think Psycho liked them


Nah, tonight was great in terms of fun, not once did I get upset over anything I don't think.









However, I think the best part was where I won the M4A1 Atomic Alloy and USP Orion.


----------



## Blackops_2

Jesus i started off okay and just declined. It's been the same all week. dmasteR and Dav!d owned me lol. I couldn't touch them. It was all great fun though. Lol on office i was trying to knife dmasteR so bad then psycho freaking gets it







Wanted those two skins. Got caught up talking a lot too, found out i can't carry a conversation and play lmao.

Part of me wishes we would have some serious serious matches though that might have made it worse for me. Goofing around is very fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nah, tonight was great in terms of fun, not once did I get upset over anything I don't think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I think the best part was where I won the M4A1 Atomic Alloy and USP Orion.


Yeah this, lol i was trying something fierce for that knife kill. I agree while i was getting frustrated at the end just because i was playing so horribly it was all great great fun.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I noticed at the end everyone was asking if everyone else wanted to play again later.

Sounds like a social event done right


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I noticed at the end everyone was asking if everyone else wanted to play again later.
> 
> Sounds like a social event done right


I must've left before that







i see how it is, invite after the scrub is gone









No, i think it went really well.


----------



## Swag

I hate when dmaster carries me.


----------



## Blackops_2

Pssh swag you were doing good to lol. I've been down all week. Not that I expect to do well against everyone, but my reaction timing was awful. Been like that all week. Starting to think it's the farm lol getting to me.

I play two rounds then start losing focused and slowing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Jesus i started off okay and just declined. It's been the same all week. dmasteR and Dav!d owned me lol. I couldn't touch them. It was all great fun though. Lol on office i was trying to knife dmasteR so bad then psycho freaking gets it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted those two skins. Got caught up talking a lot too, found out i can't carry a conversation and play lmao.
> 
> Part of me wishes we would have some serious serious matches though that might have made it worse for me. Goofing around is very fun.
> Yeah this, lol i was trying something fierce for that knife kill. I agree while i was getting frustrated at the end just because i was playing so horribly it was all great great fun.


Haha always seemed to get one shots on you even with my 190 ms..







This would been so much more fun if I also was in the US


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Haha always seemed to get one shots on you even with my 190 ms..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would been so much more fun if I also was in the US


FYI the higher your ping the easier it is to hit people with the current netcode. Unless you get to the point where you start warping or "stuttering".


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> FYI the higher your ping the easier it is to hit people with the current netcode. Unless you get to the point where you start warping or "stuttering".


no.


----------



## Caldeio

gg guys







I had fun! Feels like I got a bit better too.


----------



## Swag

I BM a lot.









Sorry psycho and cyborg.


----------



## xlastshotx

It was a lot of fun, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Haha always seemed to get one shots on you even with my 190 ms..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would been so much more fun if I also was in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Lol man I went up against you a couple times and basically stood there. Idk why or what was wrong with me. Mirage I was basically a zombie. My reaction timing was so horrid it was laughable. I never thought I'd say this but I'm ready to get back to my rig in college. I thought bringing my monitor home would be enough idk what it is. Maybe you just don't switched mouse/keyboard and dpi and expect to do the same.

Don't get me wrong you bested me everytime and that will probably be a pretty consistent thing. I just felt I wasn't performing near to my standard it's been like that all week







I enjoyed it though.

If you were in the US I might have rage quit lol because the worst part is there were times where I was trying and still doing horrid.

Might take like a week break from CS starting next week

BTW David what rank are you LE? I forgot to ask you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> no.


I've played with many differents internets and with my internet at home, which gets me a 5-30 ping if I don't play with foreign friends, the hitbox and the model often seem to be off by a bit. When I'm over at my mates with 50-10 ping they seem to be more in sync and it is far easier to hs people. Also with 100+ ping you get the advantage where you can peek quickly and kill them without you never appearing at their screen.

Edit: I'd like to add that it propably isn't the low ping that causes the issues. It is the ping difference and the netcode seems to favour the one with a higher ping. I'm having issues because I'm usually the guy with the lowest ping.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Lol man I went up against you a couple times and basically stood there. Idk why or what was wrong with me. Mirage I was basically a zombie. My reaction timing was so horrid it was laughable. I never thought I'd say this but I'm ready to get back to my rig in college. I thought bringing my monitor home would be enough idk what it is. Maybe you just don't switched mouse/keyboard and dpi and expect to do the same.
> 
> Don't get me wrong you bested me everytime and that will probably be a pretty consistent thing. I just felt I wasn't performing near to my standard it's been like that all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it though.
> 
> If you were in the US I might have rage quit lol because the worst part is there were times where I was trying and still doing horrid.
> 
> Might take like a week break from CS starting next week
> 
> BTW David what rank are you LE? I forgot to ask you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm Global Elite


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I'm Global Elite


I thought so i just couldn't remember. That explains it, because dying between you two (dmasteR) felt very similar: quick lmao.

I'll have to get in my prime to repay the favor on those one shots


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I thought so i just couldn't remember. That explains it, because dying between you two (dmasteR) felt very similar: quick lmao.
> 
> I'll have to get in my prime to repay the favor on those one shots


Haha









I would say dmasteR is probably way better than me when it comes to real matches. Sure I can wreck in mm but I have never played very serious. Just playing for fun


----------



## Crowe98

Are there any Australian's on this thread?


----------



## Ukkooh

Just had a fun match doing solo on MM. First we lost CT on mirage 11-4 and then made a comeback and managed to tie even though one of the players on my team abandoned the match. I got an AK ace too.


----------



## Crowe98

Hey guys, been flipping a bit lately.

Here is my current inventory.


Spoiler: link



http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198068216927/inventory/





What do you think I should aim for next? I'm a little scattered right now.

Thanks!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I've played with many differents internets and with my internet at home, which gets me a 5-30 ping if I don't play with foreign friends, the hitbox and the model often seem to be off by a bit. When I'm over at my mates with 50-10 ping they seem to be more in sync and it is far easier to hs people. Also with 100+ ping you get the advantage where you can peek quickly and kill them without you never appearing at their screen.
> 
> Edit: I'd like to add that it propably isn't the low ping that causes the issues. It is the ping difference and the netcode seems to favour the one with a higher ping. I'm having issues because I'm usually the guy with the lowest ping.


Well, I hope I get put against people like you in leagues. Because usually we have to play Illinois where I get 70-80 ping and it's terrible, would be nice to play on Socal servers with 30 ping and have the amazing hitreg I get in pugs on those servers.


----------



## Ukkooh

I'm kind of amazed at how big the reddit CS:GO community actually is. An Image I linked there got over 6k views in just four hours.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I'm kind of amazed at how big the
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2a1mh1/my_biggest_problem_with_the_new_maps_chickenfish/
> = 21,817 views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people kind of need to stay on top of the news with the game with the pace of game changing updates. One day you can't shoot through windows or chain link fences, the next, chickens can scuba dive.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Are there any Australian's on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a few. There's a surprisingly large amount of Aussies on OCN, I think they are all hiding in the 'frozen path' thread trying to cool down though
Click to expand...


----------



## Ukkooh

Just posting this here too to remind you guys to not be the cancer of cs.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> 
> Just posting this here too to remind you guys to not be the cancer of cs.


With the horrible spelling people use these days, It's hard to take them seriously unless they start saying stuff over the mic or they use proper grammar.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> With the horrible spelling people use these days, It's hard to take them seriously unless they start saying stuff over the mic or they use proper grammar.


I don't know, not using proper grammar in game can be excused of the fact that the messages need to be concise and quick. "2 b" is tons faster to worite than "there are 2 on b bombsite"


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> With the horrible spelling people use these days, It's hard to take them seriously unless they start saying stuff over the mic or they use proper grammar.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, not using proper grammar in game can be excused of the fact that the messages need to be concise and quick. "2 b" is tons faster to worite than "there are 2 on b bombsite"
Click to expand...

The thing is though is that those are helpful messages.

"2 b" is trying to be competitive/helpful without the use of a mic.
"wow ur a idiot u didnt get him" or "get wrekt nerd" is not helpful in any circumstance.


----------



## EduFurtado

Polemic but ends with a serious message.
Quote:


> "Information is never too much. Know how a guitar is made doesn't make you a luthier, however it may help you when it's your turn to play the instrument.
> Cheater, sadly, are always present in the game. They cheat to feel like better players - they say it's much more satisfactory improving your game watching Pink Freud's videos, but still there are people who insist in the darkside. For these, *I will teach how to cheat, without getting a ban from vac or overwatch*"
> - Pink Freud







Could anyone kindly post this on reddit, please? I don't even have an account in there.


----------



## Jolly Roger

^^^ I really have no idea what I just watched......


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> I really have no idea what I just watched......


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Rick rolling is so 2007
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Hey guys, been flipping a bit lately.
> 
> Here is my current inventory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: link
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198068216927/inventory/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think I should aim for next? I'm a little scattered right now.
> 
> Thanks!


Try your luck at an M4A1 Guardian and a good looking glock skin.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Damn, I couldn't attend the live stream :/
Is this going to be a regular event or just a one-of thing?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Damn, I couldn't attend the live stream :/
Is this going to be a regular event or just a one-of thing?


----------



## twiz0r0r

if anyone feels like helpin and playin with a noob hmu. dabbin702 is steam name


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Damn, I couldn't attend the live stream :/
> Is this going to be a regular event or just a one-of thing?


I'd love for it to be a regular thing, but we might need to get someone willing to host a server each time.


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> if anyone feels like helpin and playin with a noob hmu. dabbin702 is steam name


I couldn't find you. I'm combatCamacho on steam.

I've attempted to trade my AWP redline FT and no luck. Not sure how I feel like trading in this game, so far it's been a hassle. I attempted to trade it for a AK-47 BS redline, guy said no and then I watched him continuously downgrade his trades to crap. Feel like its easier to sell on the market and buy what you want.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> I couldn't find you. I'm combatCamacho on steam.
> 
> I've attempted to trade my AWP redline FT and no luck. Not sure how I feel like trading in this game, so far it's been a hassle. I attempted to trade it for a AK-47 BS redline, guy said no and then I watched him continuously downgrade his trades to crap. Feel like its easier to sell on the market and buy what you want.


Im up for some trading if you are too, my steam is http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198068216927/inventory/


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> I couldn't find you. I'm combatCamacho on steam.
> 
> I've attempted to trade my AWP redline FT and no luck. Not sure how I feel like trading in this game, so far it's been a hassle. I attempted to trade it for a AK-47 BS redline, guy said no and then I watched him continuously downgrade his trades to crap. Feel like its easier to sell on the market and buy what you want.


nah, just post on /r/globaloffensivetrade looking to sell your item for keys


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'd love for it to be a regular thing, but we might need to get someone willing to host a server each time.


More than willing to offer up my server any fri/sat but its hosted in germany


----------



## Crowe98

Just went positive three games in a row, my last going 28-7.

Ranked up to Silver Elite, at 18 wins.

Pretty happy.


----------



## Sikkamore

Sucks that I couldn't make the event :/ I feel bad and felt like I missed out on playing with a group of great people. Sadly, I only received a few hours sleep Friday night, worked all day Saturday (messed up a lot at work too due to lack of sleep :/) then came home, got sick, and passed out lol


----------



## Jack Mac

Well, I finally did it. I think I'm done trading for a while.


http://imgur.com/gXMJd


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> ^^^ I really have no idea what I just watched......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*


Why not?
The message was supposed to be clear


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Why not?
> The message was supposed to be clear


Brazilian humor lost on me maybe? Or maybe a cultural idiom?

Do you mean to say that watching your videos will make you so good at CSGO that people think you are cheating? Or do you legitimately want too show people how to cheat?

Sorry it wasn't clear.


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Brazilian humor lost on me maybe? Or maybe a cultural idiom?
> 
> Do you mean to say that watching your videos will make you so good at CSGO that people think you are cheating? Or do you legitimately want too show people how to cheat?
> 
> Sorry it wasn't clear.


There is no such thing as Brazilian humor, and my humor is usually not understood by fellow brazilians









Important question: did you watch the entire video?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Well, I finally did it. I think I'm done trading for a while.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gXMJd


Damn, congrats.

I actually tried doing some trading last night, it took me 6 hours to get from a Blue Laminate FN ($1.50) to a USP Serum ($2.30). Right now I'm stuck with some camos that I know for sure will go down in price so Ive gotta trade them in for something fast.


----------



## combatflexo

Did you just trade on csgo lounge? Also did you go up 5, 10 cents here and there or one big trade? I traded my AWP redline FT ($4.80-5.25) for a Desert Eagle Conspiracy FT ($5.65). Now trying to go up from here. Also do you guys go for a 1:1 or 1:? with some cheaper weapons?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> Did you just trade on csgo lounge? Also did you go up 5, 10 cents here and there or one big trade? I traded my AWP redline FT ($4.80-5.25) for a Desert Eagle Conspiracy FT ($5.65). Now trying to go up from here. Also do you guys go for a 1:1 or 1:? with some cheaper weapons?


Yeah, I used CSGO Lounge for it, I got tired of adding people from the market. I went from the blue laminate to a deagle meteorite, 30 cent jump, then the usp serum which was a 30-40 cent jump.

Now though I've got a P90 Virus MW, M4A1 Guardian FN, and USP Serum MW. I need to trade the virus today or else the price will just keep going down.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> Did you just trade on csgo lounge? Also did you go up 5, 10 cents here and there or one big trade? I traded my AWP redline FT ($4.80-5.25) for a Desert Eagle Conspiracy FT ($5.65). Now trying to go up from here. Also do you guys go for a 1:1 or 1:? with some cheaper weapons?


Yeah, CSGO Lounge. Started with a Flip Knife Urban Masked FT and traded up from there. 1:1 trades mostly.


----------



## twiz0r0r

i so don't understand this trading of weapons?
Sorry just started playing. Almost got my KD to 1.0 - go me


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> i so don't understand this trading of weapons?
> Sorry just started playing. Almost got my KD to 1.0 - go me


What most people do to make a profit from the skins is called "flipping", you can read more about it in the OP.

Say you have a $2 skin, basically what you want to do is find someone who is willing to take your $2 and trade it for a skin worth 15-20 cents more, or if you're lucky, 50 cents. It takes a lot of time and effort but in the end you might end up as lucky as zemco who has like, 4 knives? I can't remember.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> There is no such thing as Brazilian humor, and my humor is usually not understood by fellow brazilians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important question: did you watch the entire video?


Yes, twice.

"Bait and switch" maybe?


----------



## Sikkamore

$30 sitting in my Steam wallet... Wondering if I should just open a crap load of cases with it and hopefully get something good or just save it.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> $30 sitting in my Steam wallet... Wondering if I should just open a crap load of cases with it and hopefully get something good or just save it.


If you'd like to turn that $30 immediately into $2 worth of guns, then by all means start opening cases. If you actually want a skin that doesn't suck and is worth something, just buy it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> If you'd like to turn that $30 immediately into $2 worth of guns, then by all means start opening cases. If you actually want a skin that doesn't suck and is worth something, just buy it.


Yeah I've purchased all my gun skins. Idk what to buy though Dx


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> $30 sitting in my Steam wallet... Wondering if I should just open a crap load of cases with it and hopefully get something good or just save it.


If you think that the house doesn't always win.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Yeah I've purchased all my gun skins. Idk what to buy though Dx


Eventually you'll get sick of what you have. And want something new. Save it for then. I just put a few skins on the market I though I would keep forever.


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Yes, twice.
> 
> "Bait and switch" maybe?


It was a rick roll, man, not a bait and switch!

Not any rick roll, one with an important message:

"one does not simply keep using cheats. Do you understand? Do you? Good, then there is no problem".
The problem would be that I promised something for you on the title and didn't deliver, so you laid in bed, cried and felt a little peculiar, after I fooled you and you didn't understand what was going on for a while.

Clearer now?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Yeah I've purchased all my gun skins. Idk what to buy though Dx


Save it and put it towards a knife at some point? Or just keep it, some new skins you really like might get added in the future.


----------



## Blackops_2

I would save it for a knife. Or buy your old buddy rogue an atomic alloy skin and a case hardened ak.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemicalfan

What's the crack with weapon/case drops? I went through a stage of thinking they were given out to the winning team, or the top 1/2/3 in DM, but I won a few casual matches last night and got nothing (in fact, there was only a single drop to someone else, who was like 7th in DM). Are they truly random, or is there some bias to getting more (i.e. win more)?

Edit: Also - do keys EVER drop?


----------



## Blackops_2

Drops are random. And no keys are dropped. You have to buy keys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemicalfan

Is that true in TF2 as well? I see loads of TF2 keys for sale in the market!

And you mean completely random? As in, you just have to be there at the end of the match, even if you join with 30 seconds to go? Or do you have to be there from start to finish?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is that true in TF2 as well? I see loads of TF2 keys for sale in the market!
> 
> And you mean completely random? As in, you just have to be there at the end of the match, even if you join with 30 seconds to go? Or do you have to be there from start to finish?


Pretty much completely random. The more play time you have, the less likely you are to get a drop, and this gets reset every week. So you pretty much have a couple guaranteed drops the first time you play after it restarts, and then throughout the week you have less and less chance. It resets on Weds or Thurs or somewhere around there.


----------



## chemicalfan

Bummer, need about £1.20's worth of stuff before I can get an AWP Redline, gonna take ages


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Bummer, need about £1.20's worth of stuff before I can get an AWP Redline, gonna take ages


Tbh the redline is becoming more and more popular, and it seems every one to two games someone has one. It might start dropping in value also, but that's in the air. This is also to be said for the 'BOOM' skin, which in my eyes is just boring and repetitive.

I would try and aim for a Graphite, as a FN one is selling for around $7 AUD right now. Or, if you can't afford that, maybe check out 'Snake Camo'. Might not be your taste, but not everyone has it and it's a little cheaper.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm really fickle, and cheap too








I like what I like, and I think most of the AWP skins look a bit naff/OTT flashy/OTT colourful









Also, am I alone in that I think, on the whole, Battle Scarred skins look the best by far? I like my CTs to have fresher looking skins, but the battle scarred just look the sex.


----------



## Blackops_2

I like the electric hive AWP skin. As well as the BOOM and the graphite. Those are all good skins for the money.


----------



## Blackops_2

So i caved in and got a field tested case hardened ak47. I couldn't tell the difference between factory new, minimal wear, or field tested. I saw plenty of fielded tested with more ocean blue than minimal wears had and looked much better to me.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm really fickle, and cheap too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like what I like, and I think most of the AWP skins look a bit naff/OTT flashy/OTT colourful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, am I alone in that I think, on the whole, Battle Scarred skins look the best by far? I like my CTs to have fresher looking skins, but the battle scarred just look the sex.


I've got a few Battle Scarred skins, quite like the way they look when they're solid colours. Some even look nicer than the other variants - I prefer Battle Scarred Vulcan and Asiimov skins, and even cheap stuff like the Blue Steel skins look better as Battle Scarred as they take on a purple hue. AWP wise if you want something cheap, Graphite, Pit Viper, Boom and Electric Hive are all similar prices depending on wear. The Pink DDPAT skins are around that price now too I think, although it'll probably be Battle Scarred. I went with a Graphite for an AWP, I'm similar to you not wanting to spent too much on skins but for an AWP I didn't mind spending a little more.

To answer your earlier question, keys have to be bought but some people sell them on the market. One thing you can use them for is trading/buying items off CSGL or Reddit. Drops are random and done on play time, you can only get a certain amount and they slow down as you get more. The drop cap gets reset once a week.


----------



## chemicalfan

Damn, the Redline has gone up £0.80 since I last looked








Might have the take Pit Viper then, it's almost affordable already. Disappointing, but hopefully one day the Redline will drop to Pit Viper prices, and I can trade it.

Funny how Safari Mesh is worth jack all by comparison


----------



## zemco999

more stolen BS artwork in the steam workshop


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2artgv/psa_new_contraband_item/

Oh funny thing is, I believe this sticker replaced the howling dawn one.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Maybe valve will just get sick of it and end the workshop.

EDIT: Dangit. I have two of those.

This is really getting old. People either need to come up with their own stuff or stay the heck out of graphic design. How many others are there right now that havent been caught? The two stickers i have are on my M4 and USP. I fear for what the redesigned one will look like, and the money I have now probably wasted on those stickers.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Maybe valve will just get sick of it and end the workshop.
> 
> EDIT: Dangit. I have two of those.
> 
> This is really getting old. People either need to come up with their own stuff or stay the heck out of graphic design. How many others are there right now that havent been caught? The two stickers i have are on my M4 and USP. I fear for what the redesigned one will look like, and the money I have now probably wasted on those stickers.


I just bought $20 worth of capsules and keys. Got 3 of the stickers and sold them for $10 a pop LOL plus I received a couple extra stickers for myself, sold two SWAG foil stickers, and all the other junk. Made a solid $20


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I just bought $20 worth of capsules and keys. Got 3 of the stickers and sold them for $10 a pop LOL plus I received a couple extra stickers for myself, sold two SWAG foil stickers, and all the other junk. Made a solid $20


Lol. I see you went the gambling route! And won! Congrats on that.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So i caved in and got a field tested case hardened ak47. I couldn't tell the difference between factory new, minimal wear, or field tested. I saw plenty of fielded tested with more ocean blue than minimal wears had and looked much better to me.


The difference is the amount of shine it'll have. That's why battle-scarred is extremely dull.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> The difference is the amount of shine it'll have. That's why battle-scarred is extremely dull.


not really accurate.

with case hardened skins the amount of silver, and the amount of black speckling usually is dependent on wear. more silver (instead of gold) and more black speckling for BS, less for FT, little to none for FN


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> not really accurate.
> 
> with case hardened skins the amount of silver, and the amount of black speckling usually is dependent on wear. more silver (instead of gold) and more black speckling for BS, less for FT, little to none for FN


That too.


----------



## morbid_bean

Greetings! OCN CS:GO Thread! Don't know if I have posted in this thread yet or not. Does anyone know if OCN still has their own CS:GO server up still?

I remember when on the homepage it listed the server address for everything we hosted. TF2, BF3, CS:GO/Source...


----------



## waylo88

Put a small bet on fnatic when they were losing for their match again HR. It was like 80/20. Now that fnatic has made the comeback real a ton of people have swapped their bets making my potential payout much worse. ARGH!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> more stolen BS artwork in the steam workshop
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2artgv/psa_new_contraband_item/
> 
> Oh funny thing is, I believe this sticker replaced the howling dawn one.


At this rate it'll get to the point of Valve just doing the skins/stickers rather than having community ones. I've got that sticker on my AWP, hopefully it still looks good once they change it.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> more stolen BS artwork in the steam workshop
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2artgv/psa_new_contraband_item/
> 
> Oh funny thing is, I believe this sticker replaced the howling dawn one.


omg the irony, plz confirm


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> omg the irony, plz confirm


LINK to the original image.

I know its not a full confirmation, but it looks pretty damning. Allegedly that image is from someone on deviant art website.

HERE is her page.

Although it looks like she may be guilty of a little copyright infringement herself.... ONE EXAMPLE.


----------



## Swag

Opened a new case recently. Got a StatTrak Glock-18 Steel Disruption worth $12.









Anyone else having problems with hackers recently? I've seen so many hackers recently that it's getting annoying.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Opened a new case recently. Got a StatTrak Glock-18 Steel Disruption worth $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with hackers recently? I've seen so many hackers recently that it's getting annoying.


A few. A couple were pretty obvious. Others made me question, but not report. Ran into a clan of smurfs (maybe hackers) yesterday. That was annoying.


----------



## Aventadoor

Its really annyoing, I get spammed down with overwatches...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> not really accurate.
> 
> with case hardened skins the amount of silver, and the amount of black speckling usually is dependent on wear. more silver (instead of gold) and more black speckling for BS, less for FT, little to none for FN


So if your looking for the ocean blue as i said that part of it is somewhat irrelevant i guess. I couldn't see an actual wear difference. Which is why i just settled on an FT.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So if your looking for the ocean blue as i said that part of it is somewhat irrelevant i guess. I couldn't see an actual wear difference. Which is why i just settled on an FT.


----------



## Blackops_2

Thinking about switching to the A4 for the time being when on CT. I'm very much a defensive player and while i haven't necessarily hit 0 that much on the A1 i like using spray downs and wall banging through smoke and holding parts of the map. Plus it just is a monstrous spray gun. Idk giving it some thought though. Need to get a MW radiation hazard or New X-Ray skin instead of the zirka i'm using.

Zemco here is the Case Hardened AK i settled on, what do you think? I thought it had a decent bit of blue












Which sides do you guys prefer? I'm very much a CT player always have been. I enjoy defending and am better at it. Though equally i would say it's easier to play than rushing with T. When i play as T i'm always uncomfortable. Just not great at rushing. Find myself lurking like crazy on T side. Which don't get me wrong nothing wrong with a lurk. Mirage or Inferno i'm okay either side as the maps are very balanced IMO. Dust is also okay, though i favor CT there. Nuke is all CT.

I think OCN needs a competitive team







i know we have tons of players but i think it would be cool to practice/scrimmage against each other in 5v5s and then play MM comp or CEVO matches as well. Or do they have one and i'm just behind on my info?

Dmaster could be the coach lmao


Oh funny thing happened the other day with me and Sikka. I of course am still unranked (got 9 under my belt







lol) We won pretty handily against some MG & MGIIs and i got accused of being a smurf







Sikka wouldn't let me play it out, he chimed in and set things straight and was like uh...no he's just a noob lol


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Thinking about switching to the A4 for the time being when on CT. I'm very much a defensive player and while i haven't necessarily hit 0 that much on the A1 i like using spray downs and wall banging through smoke and holding parts of the map. Plus it just is a monstrous spray gun. Idk giving it some thought though. Need to get a MW radiation hazard or New X-Ray skin instead of the zirka i'm using.
> 
> Which sides do you guys prefer? I'm very much a CT player always have been. I enjoy defending and am better at it. Though equally i would say it's easier to play than rushing with T. When i play as T i'm always uncomfortable. Just not great at rushing. Find myself lurking like crazy on T side. Which don't get me wrong nothing wrong with a lurk. Mirage or Inferno i'm okay either side as the maps are very balanced IMO. Dust is also okay, though i favor CT there. Nuke is all CT.


M4A1 as a distinct advantage when shooting through smoke as your enemy cant see your muzzle flash. Also the M4A1 is also superior at spraying. Sure the 20 bullets are annoying but with the strength of pistols and the lack of spraydown opportunities the M4A1 is the superior option.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> M4A1 as a distinct advantage when shooting through smoke as your enemy cant see your muzzle flash. Also the M4A1 is also superior at spraying. Sure the 20 bullets are annoying but with the strength of pistols and the lack of spraydown opportunities the M4A1 is the superior option.


M4A1 also had far superior penetration before the Op: Breakout changes. Does it still win in this category?


----------



## chemicalfan

Couple more noob questions (sorry):
1) Is there a list & image of the "area nicknames" of maps? Like, I read a lot of guides now, but they make a lot of references to areas of maps, so is there a link where these are shown anywhere? I know Dust2 alright (the names are quite easy), but I know Nuke too but the names make no sense (Heaven? Toxic?). I'd love a nice labelled map image of all the common maps if there are any.
2) Comms. So, it's good to communicate with your team (vital, really), but without a mic, what's the next best? Mic is out of the question as the missus would go nuts if I was talking all over her TV programmes! Guides suggest cryptic typing such as "2 b" (in which case, is there a common list of these abbreviations?). But in some circumstances, surely the in-built "comment" order phrases are better, as don't they stamp on a location? Stuff like "Need backup", "Follow Me", and all that.


----------



## himynamesnoah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Couple more noob questions (sorry):
> 1) Is there a list & image of the "area nicknames" of maps? Like, I read a lot of guides now, but they make a lot of references to areas of maps, so is there a link where these are shown anywhere? I know Dust2 alright (the names are quite easy), but I know Nuke too but the names make no sense (Heaven? Toxic?). I'd love a nice labelled map image of all the common maps if there are any.
> 2) Comms. So, it's good to communicate with your team (vital, really), but without a mic, what's the next best? Mic is out of the question as the missus would go nuts if I was talking all over her TV programmes! Guides suggest cryptic typing such as "2 b" (in which case, is there a common list of these abbreviations?). But in some circumstances, surely the in-built "comment" order phrases are better, as don't they stamp on a location? Stuff like "Need backup", "Follow Me", and all that.


1) Sure, these are the map callouts.

2) If you don't have a mic, it would probably best to just type out really quick where the person who killed you is, or where you know enemies are. Just use team chat (u) and type quick. As long as you callout after you die (where the person who killed you is, where they are rushing, etc..) you are helping out.


----------



## Pwnography

1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Couple more noob questions (sorry):
> 1) Is there a list & image of the "area nicknames" of maps? Like, I read a lot of guides now, but they make a lot of references to areas of maps, so is there a link where these are shown anywhere? I know Dust2 alright (the names are quite easy), but I know Nuke too but the names make no sense (Heaven? Toxic?). I'd love a nice labelled map image of all the common maps if there are any.
> 2) Comms. So, it's good to communicate with your team (vital, really), but without a mic, what's the next best? Mic is out of the question as the missus would go nuts if I was talking all over her TV programmes! Guides suggest cryptic typing such as "2 b" (in which case, is there a common list of these abbreviations?). But in some circumstances, surely the in-built "comment" order phrases are better, as don't they stamp on a location? Stuff like "Need backup", "Follow Me", and all that.


1. Operationl2p has the 6 main maps with nade spots as well as callouts for each part of map.

2. Honestly you will really struggle to communicate well without a mic. Talking at a whisper and put the gain on ur mic up would be a far better alternative. If that's still not an option typing fast is a very distant 2nd.


----------



## Jolly Roger

A mic would obviously be best. But if that's a no go just use chat the best you can.

For maps:



http://imgur.com/RORDI


thegoshow.tv/map-call-spots-classic-defuse-maps/


----------



## chemicalfan

Lol, thanks guys, quick responses!
So that's a no-go on the in-built radio then?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Lol, thanks guys, quick responses!
> So that's a no-go on the in-built radio then?


In all my years playing cs I've never once listened to anything that was said via radio. Let's leave it at that


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> In all my years playing cs I've never once listened to anything that was said via radio. Let's leave it at that


Ditto. Been playing CS for 10+ years and not once can I pick out a time where I paid attention to the radio callouts.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Most people just spam then anyways, so they lose all meaning. Probably why no one listens.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Couple more noob questions (sorry):
> 1) Is there a list & image of the "area nicknames" of maps? Like, I read a lot of guides now, but they make a lot of references to areas of maps, so is there a link where these are shown anywhere? I know Dust2 alright (the names are quite easy), but I know Nuke too but the names make no sense (Heaven? Toxic?). I'd love a nice labelled map image of all the common maps if there are any.
> 2) Comms. So, it's good to communicate with your team (vital, really), but without a mic, what's the next best? Mic is out of the question as the missus would go nuts if I was talking all over her TV programmes! Guides suggest cryptic typing such as "2 b" (in which case, is there a common list of these abbreviations?). But in some circumstances, surely the in-built "comment" order phrases are better, as don't they stamp on a location? Stuff like "Need backup", "Follow Me", and all that.


If you're trying to learn callouts, one way I can think of would be to run through the map on your own and try and name every area as you go. You'll associate what you're seeing with the name. Otherwise just study the callout maps that others posted.

You're really going to want to try and get a mic. If you could get a headset style one then you could probably talk quiet and turn the gain up. If that's absolutely not an option, just make sure you tell people quickly in team chat - you can use a format like: number of people (weapons) (bomb) location - use the map callouts. For example: 2 AK ramp, 1 AWP pit, 2 w/bomb banana, bomb down b aps. You're giving them useful info, but not taking too long to do it - anyone could read that at a very quick glance. Pretty much just stick to what you would say over voice chat, but keep it short, last thing you want is someone trying to read a long chat message in the middle of a round. Don't bother with the radio commands, usually get spammed and no one really pays attention to them. They're also a bit generic, just saying need backup isn't of any real help. The locations that get stamped are the ingame ones which are often completely different to the proper callouts.


----------



## waylo88

Seriously, there has to be some solution that allows you to use a mic. I cant tell you how annoyed I get when I'm in a matchmaking game and even one person on my team doesn't have a mic. Communication is such an essential part of the game that even one person not speaking can really hinder your team.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Put a small bet on fnatic when they were losing for their match again HR. It was like 80/20. Now that fnatic has made the comeback real a ton of people have swapped their bets making my potential payout much worse. ARGH!


Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought for sure that you cannot bet on a match that is currently in progress nor can you switch the teams that you bet on.

Also, as for comms, I usually just state that no one is at the bombsite so it's clear to plant. I'll also do affirmative or negative in response to other comms or text chat.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought for sure that you cannot bet on a match that is currently in progress nor can you switch the teams that you bet on.


Unless they have the match start time wrong, you shouldn't be able to.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought for sure that you cannot bet on a match that is currently in progress nor can you switch the teams that you bet on.
> 
> Also, as for comms, I usually just state that no one is at the bombsite so it's clear to plant. I'll also do affirmative or negative in response to other comms or text chat.


Correct. That's not what I did though. Fnatic had two matches in a row. They were losing the first one when I bet on their second game against HR. They made a comeback and the odds swayed drastically for their second match.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought for sure that you cannot bet on a match that is currently in progress nor can you switch the teams that you bet on.
> 
> Also, as for comms, I usually just state that no one is at the bombsite so it's clear to plant. I'll also do affirmative or negative in response to other comms or text chat.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. That's not what I did though. Fnatic had two matches in a row. They were losing the first one when I bet on their second game against HR. They made a comeback and the odds swayed drastically for their second match.
Click to expand...

Oh, I see, that makes more sense.

To me it sounded like you bet on a best of three match and that was what you were referring to.


----------



## Aventadoor

7-8 on cbble as T is pretty good right?
I mean... Its CT sided pretty guud. So I was expecting this to be an ez match.
Well... I was wrong! From Russia with love ended 10-16







(a loss)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 7/16/2014
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Fixed the bullet penetration system not penetrating static GRATE surfaces (fences) and brushes that are NODRAW on both sides (for example, the ladder in Cache).
> 
> [MIRAGE]
> - Fixed upper shutters in kitchen having a NODRAW face inside that wall that prevented wallbanging from one direction (bottom wood is unchanged).
> - Clipped a part behind van to prevent bomb from getting stuck.
> - Thinned B "bench" wall a bit to allow more damage to penetrate.
> - Clipped windows in palace so you can't jump into them.
> 
> [OVERPASS]
> - The bank side door has been opened to reveal a new path into A.
> - The back A stairs have been flipped to enter nearer to the bomb plant zone.
> - A site has been opened up, the APC has been moved back and a new box has fallen off of the semi.
> - "Quickfall" palettes have been added to the bottom of ladder on T-side tunnels to allow for quick decent (ala Nuke).
> - The flower box at the CT sniper spot at Long A is now higher.
> - The connector tunnels have become more spacious.
> - One of the windows in Connector Tunnels has been opened up (for possibilities...).
> - Removed shelf in sniper nest above A to allow grenade damage through.
> - Stomped some flowers in the box outside bathrooms leading to A because they got in the way of an important sight-line.
> - Added a light to the bathroom connector to Long A. This improves visibility of players looking from mid connector.
> - Fixed the steam pipes on connector to no longer leak steam.
> - Clipped a few more areas to smooth movement and cleaned up nav mesh.
> - Updated radar image.
> - Thanks to iBP steel and c0tt0n
> 
> [COBBLESTONE]
> - Removed OP flower pot at back of B.
> - Added a lip at the top of main B entrance to provide more cover to T team.
> - Slightly extended large planter by B entrance to close a thin sight line from back of B to side door.
> - Drop-down to alternative B entrance has been widened to allow a better view of the room below.
> - Drop-down room roof beams have been moved further away from the stairs.
> - Roof of alternative B entrance has been opened up for additional grenade throws.
> - Locations where the bomb could be dropped out of players' reach have been clipped off.
> - Lighting changes at some locations to provide better visibility.
> - Shifted tapestry in CT sniper room up and made it lighter color to make players more visible against it.
> 
> [BLACK GOLD]
> - Removed collisions on red light above B doorway (Long B).
> - Simplified drill tower bases and pipes based on Operation feedback.
> - Fixed lighting issues on warehouse support beams.
> 
> [UI]
> - By popular demand, added a 6th crosshair style (cl_crosshairstyle 5) which emulates the non-dynamic behavior of 1.6 and Source. Just like the previous versions of CS, this crosshair does not accurately portray current weapon accuracy, spread or recoil, but does provide feedback about whether or not you are currently firing a weapon. If you are a new player or you haven't quite mastered recoil or accurate range, use crosshair styles 0, 2 or 3. They accurately show up-to-date feedback on your current weapon's bullet spread/recoil at every given state.
> 
> [MISC]
> - All weapon cases, weapon case keys, operation passes, name tags and stickers are now marketable as commodities on Steam Community Market.
> - Replaced "Death Comes" sticker art.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Yep. Now my main rifle and pistol have a weird sticker on them. Bleep you art thief. That's twice now I've been scrwed.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Yep. Now my main rifle and pistol have a weird sticker on them. Bleep you art thief. That's twice now I've been scrwed.


I have one on my AWP, I don't mind the replacement enough to keep it there, but the old one was much nicer. Shame people have to steal other peoples work.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Yep. Now my main rifle and pistol have a weird sticker on them. Bleep you art thief. That's twice now I've been scrwed.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one on my AWP, I don't mind the replacement enough to keep it there, but the old one was much nicer. Shame people have to steal other peoples work.
Click to expand...

I agree, I wish the skins that me and my brother worked on would get put into the game, instead of this stolen art bulls41t.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I agree, I wish the skins that me and my brother worked on would get put into the game, instead of this stolen art bulls41t.


I'm sure there are 1000's of skins and sticker designs that are 100% original and of high quality that never get a look in. Seems to be the ones that copy others that do instead. Hopefully Valve will tighten up on it and people will realise they cant get away with it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Well finally got my rank, it's about a slot lower than i thought it would be but i suppose i can't complain. MGII


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well finally got my rank, it's about a slot lower than i thought it would be but i suppose i can't complain. MGII


Congratulations! Just try to play consistently and you'll be in MGE very soon.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Lol, thanks guys, quick responses!
> So that's a no-go on the in-built radio then?


All I can think of to hurt your team the least is don't play spots where only 1 person plays.
Dust 2 play A/long
Nuke play upper
Inferno play A
etc

And, this is probably going to come across as extremely rude, but you should get your wife counseling about her control issues


----------



## el gappo

WOW. Just noticed @dmasteR on the front page of reddit getting aced by a girl


----------



## Sikkamore

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> WOW. Just noticed @dmasteR
> on the front page of reddit getting aced by a girl






OH SNAP lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> WOW. Just noticed @dmasteR
> on the front page of reddit getting aced by a girl


Hahaha, I actually remember this. MissHarvey's a good sport, always enjoy playing with/against her.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I really wish I could convince a good friend of mine that it's not worth it to open cases.

I've already explained that you only get 20 cent skins from them 80% of the time, and then maybe after you spent $20 youll get a $8 skin but it's not working :/


----------



## Blackops_2

Wait I just watched that ace from her. I didn't notice dmaster was one of the opponents. I was impressed and with a cz no less.

Gonna have to tell her to take that "clip" title out and put mag..gah it grinds my gears. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Gonna have to tell her to take that "clip" title out and put mag..gah it grinds my gears. Lol


Lol. Thought the same thing.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Wait I just watched that ace from her. I didn't notice dmaster was one of the opponents. I was impressed and with a cz no less.
> 
> Gonna have to tell her to take that "clip" title out and put mag..gah it grinds my gears. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Lol. Thought the same thing.


----------



## Blackops_2

Lol the photoshop it burns!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zemco999

MG2 bby


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 7/17/2014
> 17 JUL 2014 -
> 
> [OVERPASS]
> - Fixed the A box not having its clip brush enabled.
> - Fixed some unfair peek and boost spots around the map.
> - Added some clip brushes to smooth movement.
> - Fixed the sign decal on the bank.
> - Thanks AreUhungry.
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Fixed a surround spatialization issue caused by not handling angle wraparound properly at 0/360. ( thanks derpylurker )
> [MISC]
> - Fixed a networking regression with M4A1-S when fired by a player who is not the owner of original item.
> - Fixed M4A4 | Howl showing as the wrong quality in GOTV streams.
> - Fixed decay lerp on non-default crosshairs, crosshairstyle 5 now decays linearly and is now frame-rate independent.
> - Fixed equipped collectible items not networking correctly for other players.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I did really well last night while playing comp.

Had a Glock 4k and my very first ace!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> I did really well last night while playing comp.
> 
> Had a Glock 4k and my very first ace!


I still haven't gotten an ace been so close with epic quad kills and just can't squeeze that fifth. Had a real nice triple with a usp on mirage with Krz. Lol even last night was pulling some good kills with the usp that gun is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

You use that crosshair? :x lol i can't stand that one. Though if it suites you it suites you.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

My game plan as of now for Upgrading to a Flip Knife Crimson Web FT:

1. Sell current knife on the market, the money I will receive from selling after costs is $82.50
2. Use money from steam wallet to purchase 33 keys, my balance will be $83.64 beforehand because I have $1.14 in there.
3. Contact someone I found on CSGOLounge selling a near MW crimson web for 39 keys, I will have 40 keys due to all the buying and selling I have done this week.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My game plan as of now for Upgrading to a Flip Knife Crimson Web FT:
> 
> 1. Sell current knife on the market, the money I will receive from selling after costs is $82.50
> 2. Use money from steam wallet to purchase 33 keys, my balance will be $83.64 beforehand because I have $1.14 in there.
> 3. Contact someone I found on CSGOLounge selling a near MW crimson web for 39 keys, I will have 40 keys due to all the buying and selling I have done this week.


Why not just trade your knife for keys and not worry about the Steam fee?


----------



## Kavster12

Just out of curiosity, what cross hair do you guys prefer?


----------



## Swag

Classic static / size 7 / crosshairgap 1 / green


----------



## Blackops_2

I use the static classic crosshair with and without the dot in the middle, most of the time with the dot in the middle and as small as it will go.


----------



## Swag

Bigger crosshair = more frags

That's my crosshair rule, hahaha.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I use the static classic crosshair with and without the dot in the middle, most of the time with the dot in the middle and as small as it will go.


Since my friend is finally subscribed to this thread, @Noizephixia, take a screen shot of you in game so they can see your setup.
He also sets the monitor to 1440x1080 so it's 4:3 and less screen to see. It's not like any other FPS out there as you aren't needing to watch your sides (if you got a good team).

EDIT: He has my G245HQ monitor and the computer "Rinehardt" on rent.

EDIT2: Some reason, my rigs in my sig are gone, BRB.


----------



## Blackops_2

Wait you want a screenshot of the rig running CS GO? or a better screenshot of the crosshair.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Wait you want a screenshot of the rig running CS GO? or a better screenshot of the crosshair.


My friend uses the same crosshair, but he has UI at the bottom for server tick, ping, FPS, etc... As well as his gun on the left side. Add in 4:3 ratio... it kind of looks a bit funny. He's pretty damn accurate for a beginner though. I tagged him so when he hopefully sees this tomorrow when he wakes up, he'll give you guys a screen shot.


----------



## Blackops_2

Oh lol sorry i misunderstood.


----------



## gonX

Don't forget they added crosshairstyle 6 which works like it did in 1.6


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Don't forget they added crosshairstyle 6 which works like it did in 1.6


2 of my team mates moved to that last night, i gave it a try, seems alright although i dont like that with any pistol its just so spread. Dont feel like dynamic adds much in regards to recoil control.

My crosshair is basically this


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Don't forget they added crosshairstyle 6 which works like it did in 1.6


Same friend I mentioned earlier sounded excited when I read him that bit from the patch notes.

Tired of saying "that friend". He probably won't care, his name is Brent.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what cross hair do you guys prefer?


Classic static with these commands thrown into my autoexec


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cl_crosshair_drawoutline "2"
cl_crosshair_dynamic_maxdist_splitratio "0.35"
cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitalpha_innermod "1"
cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitalpha_outermod "0.5"
cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitdist "0"
cl_crosshair_outlinethickness "1"
cl_crosshairalpha "255"
cl_crosshaircolor "5"
cl_crosshaircolor_b "0"
cl_crosshaircolor_g "0"
cl_crosshaircolor_r "255"
cl_crosshairdot "0"
cl_crosshairgap "-1"
cl_crosshairscale "6"
cl_crosshairsize "5"
cl_crosshairstyle "4"
cl_crosshairthickness "0.6"
cl_crosshairusealpha "1"



Looks like this in game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My game plan as of now for Upgrading to a Flip Knife Crimson Web FT:
> 
> 1. Sell current knife on the market, the money I will receive from selling after costs is $82.50
> 2. Use money from steam wallet to purchase 33 keys, my balance will be $83.64 beforehand because I have $1.14 in there.
> 3. Contact someone I found on CSGOLounge selling a near MW crimson web for 39 keys, I will have 40 keys due to all the buying and selling I have done this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just trade your knife for keys and not worry about the Steam fee?
Click to expand...

Because my knife is battle scarred, nobody on CSGO Lounge wants it, and if they do, they offer a cheap as hell gut knife plus some pretty dumb adds. The absolute most I could get out of a quicksell would be 28 keys.


----------



## Kyal

Change crosshairs a lot, can't seem to find one I like
usually default back too;
thickness .5, size 2.7, gap 0, style 4.
playing on 1920*1080 ^-^


----------



## Kavster12

Awesome responses, thanks guys. I always find that I can never get my first shot HS on target with some of the cross hairs. Will look into it


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> You use that crosshair? :x lol i can't stand that one. Though if it suites you it suites you.


I had the static one for quite some time, but switched back when I was learning stutter-step shooting. I dont even notice the dynamic hair any more, so I have been meaning to change it, but just havent gotten around to it. Not sure what I want to change it to yet...


----------



## Crowe98

My crosshair is just a square, about 3mm thick.


----------



## daav1d

I'm currently using size 5, style 4, thickness 1, gap -2, color 1 (green) @1920x1080. I'm switching crosshair and resolution way to often but this is a setup I usually get back to.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Don't forget they added crosshairstyle 6 which works like it did in 1.6


Kind of partially reactive? That's how I remember the CSS crosshairs at least. Which I thought 1.6 was the same. I've gotten so used to the static I doubt I switch back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Awesome responses, thanks guys. I always find that I can never get my first shot HS on target with some of the cross hairs. Will look into it


Here's what I use. Just play around with a few and see what you like - once you get one you like to use I'd suggest sticking with it though as it'll not only help you get used to where to shoot, but it can be used to set up nades easily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Kind of partially reactive? That's how I remember the CSS crosshairs at least. Which I thought 1.6 was the same. I've gotten so used to the static I doubt I switch back.


Reacts to firing, doesn't reflect weapon accuracy.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Reacts to firing, doesn't reflect weapon accuracy.


Yeah that's what I was referring to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waylo88

So, did they make it where when you solo queue, you're automatically matched against a group of five? The last four games have been that way. My entire team is solo. It's really annoying since their teamwork is almost 100% always going to be better.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Stupid question...what does it mean when the box comes up and says gifts given in the past 2 hours or whatever?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Stupid question...what does it mean when the box comes up and says gifts given in the past 2 hours or whatever?


That's a winter offensive thing that SHOULD be patched out by now, basically during that time you could buy gift packages for people watching your game on GOTV or for people in your game.

I swear valve loves being lazy with this game vs TF2 and Dota 2.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That's a winter offensive thing that SHOULD be patched out by now, basically during that time you could buy gift packages for people watching your game on GOTV or for people in your game.
> 
> I swear valve loves being lazy with this game vs TF2 and Dota 2.


Well, actually it shouldn't be patched out as people still seem to be giving gifts away.









I wanna assume Valve wants people to still know that.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That's a winter offensive thing that SHOULD be patched out by now, basically during that time you could buy gift packages for people watching your game on GOTV or for people in your game.
> 
> I swear valve loves being lazy with this game vs TF2 and Dota 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually it shouldn't be patched out as people still seem to be giving gifts away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna assume Valve wants people to still know that.
Click to expand...

Yeah but it could be till the end of this year before people stop giving them out, plus right now there's only 1 or 2 people actually doing so every other time it comes up.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So, did they make it where when you solo queue, you're automatically matched against a group of five? The last four games have been that way. My entire team is solo. It's really annoying since their teamwork is almost 100% always going to be better.


It seems they are forcing specific mm situations on some people to gather data. For example 5-man premades for you and only russians for me.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> It seems they are forcing specific mm situations on some people to gather data. For example 5-man premades for you and only russians for me.


Lmao

давайте!


----------



## dmasteR

DREAMHACK VALENCIA GRAND FINAL TUNE IN!


----------



## PolyMorphist

So I was trying to finish off a mission to rank my badge up; needed to get 20 scopeAK gun kills (forgot name of it)

Ended up getting this



Factory New Knight

Guess the missions are worth it after all, eh?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> So I was trying to finish off a mission to rank my badge up; needed to get 20 scopeAK gun kills (forgot name of it)
> 
> Ended up getting this
> 
> 
> 
> Factory New Knight
> 
> Guess the missions are worth it after all, eh?


$30ish worth, pretty nice!

DH Valencia is going to the 3rd map. Should be interesting.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> $30ish worth, pretty nice!
> 
> DH Valencia is going to the 3rd map. Should be interesting.


GG LDLC, thanks! LDLC WINS DREAMHACK VALENCIA.


----------



## Blackops_2

I didn't see it who was it between. LDLC and ? KennyS is on LDLC isn't he?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I didn't see it who was it between. LDLC and ? KennyS is on LDLC isn't he?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


KennyS is on Titan.

LDLC vs Epsilon.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> So I was trying to finish off a mission to rank my badge up; needed to get 20 scopeAK gun kills (forgot name of it)
> 
> Ended up getting this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Factory New Knight
> 
> Guess the missions are worth it after all, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30ish worth, pretty nice!
> 
> DH Valencia is going to the 3rd map. Should be interesting.
Click to expand...

Considering I've only gotten 10 cent skins from drops after 6 missions, yeah that's good.









I'm really hoping valve comes through and gives me the Pink DDPAT Awp in MW condition.


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, I've not gotten anything good doing contracts. All two-cent trash.


----------



## twiz0r0r

I haven't gotten anything in like 2 days...only 2 things so far...been just over a week


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I haven't gotten anything in like 2 days...only 2 things so far...been just over a week


Are you doing your missions?

How many hours have you put in since Wednesday? (Drop reset day)


----------



## combatflexo

Well I been trading all week and I finally got a gun I want, M4A1-S Blood MW($9) I started with a AWP Redline FT ($5), I went 1:1 almost the whole way up until the last trade where I did a 2:1 but still had a $ market advantage. My conclusion on how much trading consumed my life the last week is I mine as well just buy the skins I want.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> Well I been trading all week and I finally got a gun I want, M4A1-S Blood MW($9) I started with a AWP Redline FT ($5), I went 1:1 almost the whole way up until the last trade where I did a 2:1 but still had a $ market advantage. My conclusion on how much trading consumed my life the last week is I mine as well just buy the skins I want.


I traded about half of this week too, I made about double of what I put into it which was $7 that I made from cases so technically, I made $14 from nothing lol.

As of now though, this is me.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> So I was trying to finish off a mission to rank my badge up; needed to get 20 scopeAK gun kills (forgot name of it)
> 
> Ended up getting this
> 
> 
> 
> Factory New Knight
> 
> Guess the missions are worth it after all, eh?


Holy.. I want a Knight as well. They look awsome.


----------



## Blackops_2

Was looking at knives seems the karmbit is the most sought after.







I want that or a bayonet. It's going to take years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Something I threw together for fun.


----------



## Blackops_2

My aiming has been in slump lately. Idk whether it's because i'm trying to incorporate spraying at certain distances or what. Trying to go back to the basics though. Told myself i wouldn't even play while on my backup rig when i got home, yet been playing death match and casual lmao.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Fun to watch. Cool concept.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Something I threw together for fun.


----------



## Sikkamore

The best I've received from doing a mission is a M4A4 Urban DDPAT or whatever it's called. Sold it for $0.83 though so. Need more missions to drop so I can do them before I buy my WiiU


----------



## twiz0r0r

anyone playing...someone find me...twiz0r....need friends to play with. I have 0







lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> anyone playing...someone find me...twiz0r....need friends to play with. I have 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


If you head to OP. You'll find a lot of OCN members who have posted their rank/location/Steam Username on there that you can add.


----------



## navynuke499

I should add some people, ive been playing it for a bit now.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you head to OP. You'll find a lot of OCN members who have posted their rank/location/Steam Username on there that you can add.


Is it possible to edit that section? I'm not LEM anymore


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Is it possible to edit that section? I'm not LEM anymore


I can edit for you, what rank are you now?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I can edit for you, what rank are you now?


Global Elite


----------



## Swag

I've had 7 wins in a row on my main, and I haven't gotten a rank up. How is that possible, daav1d?!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I've had 7 wins in a row on my main, and I haven't gotten a rank up. How is that possible, daav1d?!


It took me 10 wins in a row to go from SMFC to GE once.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Global Elite


Updated.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Is it possible to edit that section? I'm not LEM anymore


Pssh showoff lol (i kid)


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I've had 7 wins in a row on my main, and I haven't gotten a rank up. How is that possible, daav1d?!


I ranked up to GE on a tie.







I had like tie-win-tie-win-tie... I didn't really expect a rank up, so I guess if you perform good even if you tie or win you will rank up soon.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It took me 10 wins in a row to go from SMFC to GE once.
> Updated.


Thanks!







One of my friends also had to win a crazy amount in a row to rank up, I think he won 17 in a row or something.


----------



## Blackops_2

I will be up there some day....even if it kills me









Added my name to the google docs thingamagig Master Guardian II


----------



## chemicalfan

Question - Playing as Terrorists, not enough cash for an AK (say, $2500). P90 or Galil? Or other?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question - Playing as Terrorists, not enough cash for an AK (say, $2500). P90 or Galil? Or other?


Depends on the rest of your team, but typically, save.


----------



## chemicalfan

Interesting, so what would you buy? Or would you stick with a Glock??
Also, in what way does it depend on your team?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends also had to win a crazy amount in a row to rank up, I think he won 17 in a row or something.


I had a 17W 2L streak getting to GE for the first time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question - Playing as Terrorists, not enough cash for an AK (say, $2500). P90 or Galil? Or other?


If your team is buying, and there are med-long range areas on the map - Galil. Shorter range ( example, a site on a map ), get a P90. If you're excellent with a sniper, get a scout/cz combo.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Interesting, so what would you buy? Or would you stick with a Glock??
> Also, in what way does it depend on your team?


Well you don't want to be the only one buying while the rest of your team saves. If you decide to do it you're just best off with a full eco, so don't buy anything. If you had a little more money so you could get armour and a Galil then it would be a different story. Also if you were thinking of going SMG and not buying much you're better off going pistol+armor with a CZ/P250, Five-seven/Tec-9 or Deagle. If they've got armour the majority of the SMG's aren't any good.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That question is never easy:
IF:


Spoiler: No team money, and you died last round, you have $2,200



I go full save for team.





Spoiler: Team money, you died, 2,200



If they have enough money, ask for a budget gun, get armor (and helmet if you are T) and a grenade if you can. Play passively. Save what you have for next round.





Spoiler: Team money, you survived with armor, 2,200



I would again ask for a gun, but get my set of grenades



These are what I try to do. One issue with the people I play with is I'll call a full save round as we all have died last round, and have ~2,700. This is to make sure we have enough next couple rounds. I have one person who says:
"Well, _I'm_ buying"
And team economy dies. He will buy at ~1,700 if he can while the team can't even get a flash...


----------



## Swag

$2200 = P250/Armor for me. Increases chances of getting a nice kill or even winning the round. Regardless, you still take down one of their guns which might seem counter-productive for your team if you lose the round but you mess up their economy if they don't get the plant.









If you are really down, I'd just do a full save regardless so you can afford to buy 2 gun rounds just in case you lose another. Honestly, I wouldn't look for a guideline since it depends on the situation of every game.


----------



## chemicalfan

Sorry, should have stated $3500 really, as armor is 100% purchase for me (even in pistol round, I buy kevlar). I'm a below average player, so I need all the help I can get staying alive!

I also find the Glock pretty bad, it's almost like it does no damage at all! I'm getting the overall point though, that it's better to save towards an AK rather than blowing it on an inferior gun. I've also got to get round to the mentality that dropping a rifle/SMG when I die is a really bad thing as it gives the opposition a gun, as opposed to dropping a pistol (even a deagle) which is less useful to them. Considering I'm more likely to "give my gun away" than the rest of the team, it could bite them in the backside later (not only are they a man down, but now the opposition are tooled up). I've also got to get into the habit of running away more - I read an interesting reddit post about the fact that it's better to live to fight another day rather than die in a gunfight, for the team.

Anyway, thanks for the replies, gives me food for thought








(apologies, I can't read those quotes Salvation, stupid IE8 @ work)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> (apologies, I can't read those quotes Salvation, stupid IE8 @ work)


IF:
No team money, and you died last round, you have $2,200:
I go full save for team.

Team money, you died, 2,200:
If they have enough money, ask for a budget gun, get armor (and helmet if you are T) and a grenade if you can. Play passively. Save what you have for next round.

Team money, you survived with armor, 2,200:
I would again ask for a gun, but get my set of grenades
Removed spoilers and re formatted. Don't sweat. You sound like you have the same mentality as me. I haven't played the game that much as every match I'm in it basically goes like this:

If CT, I get my equipment each round, head to my spot to defend, get instant killed by AK and call out how many tagged along.

If T, I buy a gun + head armor, push with allies, if all five of us are there, I get picked off by two bullets instantly from an M4 despite being surrounded by allies.

It's not that I can't hit (I fixed that problem), it's just I instantly get my head blown off.


----------



## PolyMorphist

IMO Glock is the best starting pistol bar the P2000. For both long and short range it's good and I love the 20-bullet magazine


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> anyone playing...someone find me...twiz0r....need friends to play with. I have 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


You're welcome to friend me. Blaqueflag

Solo queing is killing me. I'm starting to consistently lead my team and it's getting annoying when I'm 30+ and half my team is in single digits.
I'm not that great but the matches I've gotten lately are a joke. If you have a mic and are decent at communicating then I'll play with you.


----------



## chemicalfan

No mic, but I'm 30 too!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> No mic, but I'm 30 too!


Lol. I meant 30+ kills. But no worries.
You should look into getting a mic. Wait... Are you the same one who we talked to about this a few pages back?

EDIT: also just saw that we are on opposite sides of the Atlantic, so might not work out too well.


----------



## Jack Mac

Just played the funniest match ever, some Swedish kid added me to trade, and after talking for a while decided to invite me to play a match of GO. We ended up with two bots and an unranked kid that didn't speak any English. Although we only won 3 rounds on CT side of Nuke, the people we played against were really bad and kept rushing T spawn so we just bought novas. I got 3(?) 4Ks with just the nova lol. We lost but we made a pretty good comeback for basically being in a 2v5 situation. The final score was 15-10.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Just played the funniest match ever, some Swedish kid added me to trade, and after talking for a while decided to invite me to play a match of GO. We ended up with two bots and an unranked kid that didn't speak any English. Although we only won 3 rounds on CT side of Nuke, the people we played against were really bad and kept rushing T spawn so we just bought novas. I got 3(?) 4Ks with just the nova lol. We lost but we made a pretty good comeback for basically being in a 2v5 situation. The final score was 15-10.


3ks with the nova are the best feeling! I've had quite a few lately.

Just hangin' out....


----------



## twiz0r0r

I've got a stupid question about missions:

Initially I was getting a lot of weapon specific missions. I literally was geting one every 3-4 rounds (usually just around the time I was finishing the previous). Then I got one for insertion comp matches. I've literally played 30 or so rounds and still haven't gotten a 2nd mission.

Is there a trick to getting 2 missions at the same time or anything?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I've got a stupid question about missions:
> 
> Initially I was getting a lot of weapon specific missions. I literally was geting one every 3-4 rounds (usually just around the time I was finishing the previous). Then I got one for insertion comp matches. I've literally played 30 or so rounds and still haven't gotten a 2nd mission.
> 
> Is there a trick to getting 2 missions at the same time or anything?


I've had one competitive mission available to me ever since I got the pass, never completed it though and so It's always sitting there.


----------



## twiz0r0r

ah. Ya I 'm pretty sure that I had 2 for 1 round...but not sure...I've only done one comp yet...and it wasn't insertion (the one i need 16 of)


----------



## PolyMorphist

Flipping is tedious, arduous, menial, repetitive and generally not fun, but it definitely works!

Got to LE today after 23 wins, 2 ties and 3 loses.


----------



## Caldeio

I got my first summer 2014 case, and should have a key tonight.







Upgraded my internet, and have to trade modems tomorrow. But I'll stream it 1080p tomorrow! First case opening









I can say, if you have armor. My p90 isnt gonna do much. Gotta do about 20 rounds at most, 10 at least with a few bursts. I carry a stronger pistol for range. Like a DE or p250. Want should I practice with that is both T and CT sided, that's kinda like the p90 or less in recoil? I can control 30 round spray no problem.

Anyone want to add me, I'm 4 stripe silver. I'll be streaming a lot and i'm on a lot anyways.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> You're welcome to friend me. Blaqueflag
> 
> Solo queing is killing me. I'm starting to consistently lead my team and it's getting annoying when I'm 30+ and half my team is in single digits.
> I'm not that great but the matches I've gotten lately are a joke. If you have a mic and are decent at communicating then I'll play with you.


Friend me as well Twiz0R SteamID is Rogue_Aspect Blaque or sikkamore and i usually play together. Lately been playing with Swag also. Great guys, no BS they always play serious. Less we're stomping XD Though i haven't played much lately. On the backup rig i can't play. So i'll be back to my apartment and playing again in a day.


----------



## Jolly Roger

So went on a 5 match losing streak. I was at the top of the scoreboard all 5 games. At the end of the 5th loss, my rank shows the same as usual, and then once it puts me back to the main menu I am one rank lower than at end of match! I thought it was supposed to show your new rank immediately after match on the scoreboard.

What gives?

And should it be deranking me when I'm doing well and my team sucks?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I got my first summer 2014 case, and should have a key tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded my internet, and have to trade modems tomorrow. But I'll stream it 1080p tomorrow! First case opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say, if you have armor. My p90 isnt gonna do much. Gotta do about 20 rounds at most, 10 at least with a few bursts. I carry a stronger pistol for range. Like a DE or p250. Want should I practice with that is both T and CT sided, that's kinda like the p90 or less in recoil? I can control 30 round spray no problem.
> 
> Anyone want to add me, I'm 4 stripe silver. I'll be streaming a lot and i'm on a lot anyways.


Isn't it not worth opening cases with a key? Or is this case worth it (I got one myself today)?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> So went on a 5 match losing streak. I was at the top of the scoreboard all 5 games. At the end of the 5th loss, my rank shows the same as usual, and then once it puts me back to the main menu I am one rank lower than at end of match! I thought it was supposed to show your new rank immediately after match on the scoreboard.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> And should it be deranking me when I'm doing well and my team sucks?


I believe the result of the match for the team (win or loss) out weighs the individual. I was put up with/against a bunch of gold star rankings. Went 30-18 but lost due to NO team work and I deranked.

If anyone is going to be online in a bit then add me. http://steamcommunity.com/id/sikkamore13/ I'm gonna get some MM in before bed but I have to shower first.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I believe the result of the match for the team (win or loss) out weighs the individual. I was put up with/against a bunch of gold star rankings. Went 30-18 but lost due to NO team work and I deranked.
> 
> If anyone is going to be online in a bit then add me. http://steamcommunity.com/id/sikkamore13/ I'm gonna get some MM in before bed but I have to shower first.


Lol. Had similar results:



Impossible to win with those conditions. YAY for de-rank!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Isn't it not worth opening cases with a key? Or is this case worth it (I got one myself today)?


Its just a new case and my first. I'm excited!


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, I had that a couple of months ago, got my first skin (a Five-Seven Nightshade). Skins are addictive, be aware that the odds of "making profit" (i.e. getting a skin worth more than the key) are very small, but you've still got a chance. A bit like the lottery!


----------



## dmasteR

Actually enjoyed this video. It seems a lot of the newer generation CS players don't know about these mods. Enjoy :]

GREAT way to enjoy CS, while not playing it competitively!


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Something I threw together for fun.


Nice video, a few helpful tips for the future:

If you're using Sony Vegas, which I think you are, right click on your video and go to Properties. Check 'Disable Resample' toward the bottom of the tab. (It's been a while might be a little off)

But once you've done that - and do it to all your video layers - it will get rid of the 'ghosting' effect, or the blurriness. Unless you want that. Up to you.


----------



## el gappo

Had a play around to see what some 3d printed style skins might look like. Pretty nice, might do a few


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually enjoyed this video. It seems a lot of the newer generation CS players don't know about these mods. Enjoy :]
> 
> GREAT way to enjoy CS, while not playing it competitively!


Video link ded :S


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Had a play around to see what some 3d printed style skins might look like. Pretty nice, might do a few


That is an awesome idea.






That's the most recent upload / design I've seen. That color looks cool on the glock, but I think you should add other plastice / ABS / wood.


----------



## Blackops_2

Well my internet is down until further notice from the technician tomorrow :*(


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well my internet is down until further notice from the technician tomorrow :*(


That's what you get for buying all those skins instead of paying the internet bill.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Something I threw together for fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice video, a few helpful tips for the future:
> 
> If you're using Sony Vegas, which I think you are, right click on your video and go to Properties. Check 'Disable Resample' toward the bottom of the tab. (It's been a while might be a little off)
> 
> But once you've done that - and do it to all your video layers - it will get rid of the 'ghosting' effect, or the blurriness. Unless you want that. Up to you.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info







I just figured my videos always came out with the sort of blurriness and low quality because I always render it into WMV 720p, anything else and it's higher than 1 Gb every time and my internet speeds are not nearly fast enough to upload something that size within a day.


----------



## Sikkamore

Just had my first overwatch where it was clear that the guy was blatantly aim/wall hacking.

What really surprised me, and I wish I could've taken a screenshot of it, was the fact that on pistol round he bought a deagle and kevlar...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> That's what you get for buying all those skins instead of paying the internet bill.


Yeah about that







lol. Idk what's wrong i've tried everything i know to do







i'm using my phone as a hotspot right now.. this blows.


----------



## Sikkamore

LOL just saw this on Facebook xD


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, I recently got back into CS:GO and have some weird issues. When I play I get an occasional stutter. The sound stutters and the fps drop and it seems to freeze for a split second. The same happens to my brother in tf2. Anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually enjoyed this video. It seems a lot of the newer generation CS players don't know about these mods. Enjoy :]
> 
> GREAT way to enjoy CS, while not playing it competitively!


Fixed the link to the video.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fixed the link to the video.


Played a lot of these in CS:S. CS:GO just doesn't have the same amount of servers CS:S did and the ones it has are disappointing :/ especially if you're a surf fan and hate deathmatch crap


----------



## Blackops_2

I haven't watched the video but i assume one of those was the zombie mod. Lol loved that mod in CSS.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I haven't watched the video but i assume one of those was the zombie mod. Lol loved that mod in CSS.


Zombie Escape. That one is meh. The REAL fun one was where you had to build barricades using vending machines, boxes, tables, chairs, etc and hold off the zombies


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I haven't watched the video but i assume one of those was the zombie mod. Lol loved that mod in CSS.
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie Escape. That one is meh. The REAL fun one was where you had to build barricades using vending machines, boxes, tables, chairs, etc and hold off the zombies
Click to expand...

I agree, the original zombie mod for CSS (not zombie escape) is what I had loads of a fun playing, along with Surf (RPG and Reg), and minigames. On CSGO I can only find deathrun minigame servers, which to me is disappointing since I'd rather play some minigames like that one castle map that I cannot remember the name of, or that other one where two people shoot objects at the floor you stand on to break it.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL just saw this on Facebook xD


I hate when that happens.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I agree, the original zombie mod for CSS (not zombie escape) is what I had loads of a fun playing, along with Surf (RPG and Reg), and minigames. On CSGO I can only find deathrun minigame servers, which to me is disappointing since I'd rather play some minigames like that one castle map that I cannot remember the name of, or that other one where two people shoot objects at the floor you stand on to break it.


The Pirate Ship minigame map was legit.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Zombie Escape. That one is meh. The REAL fun one was where you had to build barricades using vending machines, boxes, tables, chairs, etc and hold off the zombies


Oh the nostalgia kick lol heck yeah it was fun. Putting the vending machines in the doorways and such lol. Love that mod. I suppose there isn't anything like that for CS GO is there?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I agree, the original zombie mod for CSS (not zombie escape) is what I had loads of a fun playing, along with Surf (RPG and Reg), and minigames. On CSGO I can only find deathrun minigame servers, which to me is disappointing since I'd rather play some minigames like that one castle map that I cannot remember the name of, or that other one where two people shoot objects at the floor you stand on to break it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pirate Ship minigame map was legit.
Click to expand...

hoh yes that one too, that was the sheeeeeeeeeit.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Oh the nostalgia kick lol heck yeah it was fun. Putting the vending machines in the doorways and such lol. Love that mod. I suppose there isn't anything like that for CS GO is there?


Too much fun was had on that mod. I remember once me and a mate barricaded ourselves in a room then he got turned into the first zombie, that was an interesting battle between us - I had a P90 so all was well. I did always enjoy the OCN GunGame server too, low gravity and a load of fun maps.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That is an awesome idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most recent upload / design I've seen. That color looks cool on the glock, but I think you should add other plastice / ABS / wood.


For sure. I just used a expanded polystyrene texture pattern scaled down to give a 'printed' effect and see what guns it looked good on. The M4A1 looks really cool. Will play around with it some more, need PS Expanded though for the .obj to make things easier.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Had the opposing team surrender 3 different times today. Weird.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Had the opposing team surrender 3 different times today. Weird.


Were they all French?


----------



## Jolly Roger

I see what you did there.

French Canadian maybe.


----------



## Blackops_2

Internet is about to be back up!!!! Who is up for comp?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukkooh

I tried a 144hz screen for the first time today at my friend's house and the difference is so huge it is unbelievable. Tried some cs with it and the improvement you get in twitch shots is unreal. It was just so snappy and even normally going around corners felt very smooth. And the best part: instead of 3 heads to aim at in twitch shots there is only one. The screen I tested is benq XL2411Z. Definitely going to order one of those next week when I get the money.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I tried a 144hz screen for the first time today at my friend's house and the difference is so huge it is unbelievable. Tried some cs with it and the improvement you get in twitch shots is unreal. It was just so snappy and even normally going around corners felt very smooth. And the best part: instead of 3 heads to aim at in twitch shots there is only one. The screen I tested is benq XL2411Z. Definitely going to order one of those next week when I get the money.


If you think that's amazing, wait until you try lightboost...


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> If you think that's amazing, wait until you try lightboost...


It had benq's equivalent of lightboost enabled. AFAIK it is as good or lightboost or even a bit better. Called blur reduction IIRC.

Edit: "This app allows you to customize BENQ Blur Reduction for brighter or sharper fast motion with less motion blur (CRT clarity) and a better picture than LightBoost!"
http://www.blurbusters.com/benq/strobe-utility/


----------



## Sikkamore

Upgrading my internet on Monday. 60 down and 10 up







about 15 times better from what I was getting before haha might start a CSGO live stream :3

If anyone is online and up for MM tonight then hit me up. I have a massive headache from idiot customers at work and need to take that out on people's heads in game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [UI]
> - safezonex's min value can now go as low as 0.28 with triple monitor setups and will allow a min value of 0.475 with double monitor setups.
> - Added convar sv_server_graphic which allows the server to specify a 360×60 px image file (must be 16k or smaller) in /csgo/ that will display in the spectator view. Supports PNG transparency.
> - when the scoreboard is up, the radar will now switch to the square "overview" mode (disable with cl_radar_square_with_scoreboard, or in the Game Settings menu)
> [MISC]
> - Fixed a crash on round end/restart or player spawn if a player was parented to another entity that was cleaned up.
> - Increased session communication buffer size to allow for up to 64-player sessions.
> - Added experimental cpu_frequency_monitoring convar to detect thermal throttling. If you have CS:GO performance problems on Windows, add "+cpu_frequency_monitoring 2? to the CS:GO command line to see if CPU thermal throttling is an issue. If the displayed CPU frequency percentage drops below about 80-85% then you may have a problem with your CPU slowing down due to overheating. If it drops below 50-55% then you may have a serious problem. CPU overheating can be caused by overclocking, insufficient cooling, insufficient airflow, failing or dirty fans, or other causes. The CPU frequency results are displayed with cl_showfps or net_graph. For more detail see https://support.steampowered.com/kb_arti...
> - Added engine_no_focus_sleep convar (default value 50 milliseconds), which controls the amount of time the engine sleeps per frame when the game is not in focus.
> - Fixed incorrect material property on some breakable doors and scaffold models
> [SDK]
> - Added a few more location "Place Names" for use by level designers
> [CACHE]
> - Added solidity to gates in b halls and ct garage to allow for nade creativity.
> - Improved readability in B heaven.
> - Improved readability by quad.
> - Improved lighting by forklift.
> - Improved prop-consistency by quad by adding more rigid edges.
> - Increased visibility in vent.
> - Fixed missing texture issues.
> - Fixed various lighting issues.
> - Fixed texture translation issues.
> - Added clipping to prevent an exploit boost.
> - Slightly increased vent lighting.
> - Minor but important change to shadowing in some rooms.
> [INSERTION]
> - Added fences/fallen trees/cliffs around the map to reduce the ammount of invisible walls.
> - Added a small window above the backdoor in the barn.
> - Added a big rock next to "SeaRock".
> - Minor gameplay tweaks.
> - Optimized the villa (thanks to Glitchvid).


----------



## Blackops_2

I might be on later tonight this good news. Though I haven't been playing that great. I always feel that way. It's like comp brings out the decent play in people

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYonderGod

dmaster's team is being casted right now


----------



## el gappo

Dmaster with the double headshot for the eco win!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> dmaster's team is being casted right now


Didn't realize we were casted again. Second time this week!

Unfortunately we lost tonight, but we have many more matches coming up! Our train is just so bad.


----------



## Crowe98

So I just traded my 5 keys and a few cases for a Field Tested P250 Undertow Stattrak.

I don't know why he traded, because he was losing about $3-$4. The pistol is worth $18 w/ tax.

So I'm trying to trade it and it seems that no-one wants it. I guess I understand why the guy was so eager to get rid of it.

I'm not sure if I should sell it ($18 -15% is like $15) and make 2.50 and buy another set of keys and continue trading, or just try and trade it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Didn't realize we were casted again. Second time this week!
> 
> Unfortunately we lost tonight, but we have many more matches coming up! Our train is just so bad.


Yeah it looked like you guys had a bad start, then started pulling it together, but then you were on T side so you couldn't win enough rounds


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> So I just traded my 5 keys and a few cases for a Field Tested P250 Undertow Stattrak.
> 
> I don't know why he traded, because he was losing about $3-$4. The pistol is worth $18 w/ tax.
> 
> So I'm trying to trade it and it seems that no-one wants it. I guess I understand why the guy was so eager to get rid of it.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should sell it ($18 -15% is like $15) and make 2.50 and buy another set of keys and continue trading, or just try and trade it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would try to trade it for keys, may take awhile and is a freaking pain to do but something will happen eventually.


----------



## chemicalfan

Keep it, it looks nice


----------



## Blackops_2

Was one slot away from getting an awp corticera in an esports case today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Was one slot away from getting an awp corticera in an esports case today.


Sucker.


----------



## toggLesss

my Safari Mesh Bayonet for your Boreal Forest or Forest DDPAT Bayonet?

it's on the market for $92

the next one up is $92.50

looking for a different visual... been using it too long & im kind of over it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Found a server that runs 128 comp matches. Basically a practice server. It's 10x better than match making.

Lowered my sensitivity more didn't shoot good all day until the last couple of matches. However, I was awping insanely well.

Which honestly I'm fairly decent at awping I just don't ever do it in comp less were just stocked with money. Otherwise I'd rather arm the team.

Had my first ace though they only had 4 people. Was with a glock no less lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




XM1014 OP? lol you'll see me in this video dying...a..lot it was fun either way though.


----------



## Jolly Roger

The internet to me: "Hey bro, I'm checkin' out for the next little bit. I know I did that to you yesterday during MM, but you know how it is. Peace."

Valve to me: "Two hour ban LOSER!!!"


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> The internet to me: "Hey bro, I'm checkin' out for the next little bit. I know I did that to you yesterday during MM, but you know how it is. Peace."
> 
> Valve to me: "Two hour ban LOSER!!!"


Casual master race


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Found a server that runs 128 comp matches. Basically a practice server. It's 10x better than match making.
> 
> Lowered my sensitivity more didn't shoot good all day until the last couple of matches. However, I was awping insanely well.
> 
> Which honestly I'm fairly decent at awping I just don't ever do it in comp less were just stocked with money. Otherwise I'd rather arm the team.
> 
> Had my first ace though they only had 4 people. Was with a glock no less lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XM1014 OP? lol you'll see me in this video dying...a..lot it was fun either way though.


Just as a tip you can do a much more "poppier" flash at long through the balcony above you by bouncing it off the roof, also lets you step out just as it pops.


----------



## PolyMorphist

So I was on Reddit and I read a post about the "Let's Roll-ol-ol" bug that's been in the game for a while.

It got me thinking: How many 'ol's extra do you get? It supposedly depends on your hardware and internet connection.

Mine's "Let's roll-ol-ol" and I'm playing on a dinky AMD Laptop with 40/10 internet.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just as a tip you can do a much more "poppier" flash at long through the balcony above you by bouncing it off the roof, also lets you step out just as it pops.


Just to note i was the yellow guy, not the one with the XM1014. I also was the one talking about how we were joking about it being OP lol.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> So I was on Reddit and I read a post about the "Let's Roll-ol-ol" bug that's been in the game for a while.
> 
> It got me thinking: How many 'ol's extra do you get? It supposedly depends on your hardware and internet connection.
> 
> Mine's "Let's roll-ol-ol" and I'm playing on a dinky AMD Laptop with 40/10 internet.


I get a very short second "ol" it's almost just an "oh". So: Let's roll-o.
Sig rig and 20-40down 5up


----------



## waylo88

Sig rig, 10/3 connection. I get "Lets Roll". No additional "ol's"


----------



## Sikkamore

I get a full 'Ol' on the end with my sig rig and 2/0.7 internet. Upgrading to 60/10 on Monday and I'll see if there is actually a difference!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I get a full 'Ol' on the end with my sig rig and 2/0.7 internet. Upgrading to 60/10 on Monday and I'll see if there is actually a difference!


If you are the only one using it and the internet is consistent, the 2/0.7 should be fine. However, if you have 2 - 3 PCs, a minimum of 15 down is probably ideal for gaming. If you have more than that or have huge internet needs, then 50 down would be the minimum. I use about 3TB a month and sometimes peak to 4TB, and that's the only reason why I can justify paying $180 / month for my internet (Canadian ISPs are legal scammers).

Also, judging from our matches, you will probably experience a huge difference. I was just realizing that you did DC that one match around 5 times and then you just lost internet until the end of the match.







Haha, well hopefully we can play after this gets sorted out.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you are the only one using it and the internet is consistent, the 2/0.7 should be fine. However, if you have 2 - 3 PCs, a minimum of 15 down is probably ideal for gaming. If you have more than that or have huge internet needs, then 50 down would be the minimum. I use about 3TB a month and sometimes peak to 4TB, and that's the only reason why I can justify paying $180 / month for my internet (Canadian ISPs are legal scammers).
> 
> Also, judging from our matches, you will probably experience a huge difference. I was just realizing that you did DC that one match around 5 times and then you just lost internet until the end of the match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well hopefully we can play after this gets sorted out.


I'm actually the only one in the household that uses internet. My PC, phone, and PS3 and constantly on it and it handles it all fine. Downloading something, like a game, is a pain though.

I think I DC'd that match so much because Bell was working on the lines in my area. Going with Rogers now!


----------



## Rickles

Someday I'll be off of wimax and then I will actually be able to play this game semi-decently....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I get a full 'Ol' on the end with my sig rig and 2/0.7 internet. Upgrading to 60/10 on Monday and I'll see if there is actually a difference!


Same here, I get a full 'ol' before the map starts loading, funny enough how we have the same CPU though









Internet is 20/1


----------



## w35t

lost $47 on VP today, last time I bet on them I lost $30 when they were beat by Dignitas, I'm pretty much gonna lay off betting for VP


----------



## Jack Mac

Think I'm done trading for now, it's getting pretty hard for me to trade up from here.


http://imgur.com/CcEKZ


----------



## Imprezzion

Haha... i'm just getting pissed off by the amount of scammers on csgolounge..

I mean, I posted 2 meaningless trades for cheap weapons, I had a extra StatTrak Glock 18 Blue Fissure (Battle Scarred ~ €5.50) for any offer and a USP-S Serum Factory New for any offer.
Friend requests spammed to me from all over the place and all with fake steam links like steamco*nn*munity.com and whatever changes you can make in a URL..
Horrible.. Haven't seen a single serious offer yet lol..

Anyone here have a offer for either of them?








I'm interested in really any offer but a MW or FN USP-S Orion would be sweet


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Haha... i'm just getting pissed off by the amount of scammers on csgolounge..
> 
> I mean, I posted 2 meaningless trades for cheap weapons, I had a extra StatTrak Glock 18 Blue Fissure (Battle Scarred ~ €5.50) for any offer and a USP-S Serum Factory New for any offer.
> Friend requests spammed to me from all over the place and all with fake steam links like steamco*nn*munity.com and whatever changes you can make in a URL..
> Horrible.. Haven't seen a single serious offer yet lol..
> 
> Anyone here have a offer for either of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in really any offer but a MW or FN USP-S Orion would be sweet


I used to get the people who'd add you, then when you accept and message them with something like "Hey, whatsup" they'd immediately remove me from their friends list. Like...YOU ADDED ME, not the other way around.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Haha... i'm just getting pissed off by the amount of scammers on csgolounge..
> 
> I mean, I posted 2 meaningless trades for cheap weapons, I had a extra StatTrak Glock 18 Blue Fissure (Battle Scarred ~ €5.50) for any offer and a USP-S Serum Factory New for any offer.
> Friend requests spammed to me from all over the place and all with fake steam links like steamco*nn*munity.com and whatever changes you can make in a URL..
> Horrible.. Haven't seen a single serious offer yet lol..
> 
> Anyone here have a offer for either of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in really any offer but a MW or FN USP-S Orion would be sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to get the people who'd add you, then when you accept and message them with something like "Hey, whatsup" they'd immediately remove me from their friends list. Like...YOU ADDED ME, not the other way around.
Click to expand...

Sometimes people add you first then look at your inventory and it turns out you don't have anything they want. I've had that happen to a few times, which is quite odd.

Anyhow, I'm thinking of going from my Flip to an M9 stained since they seem to be going for around 44-46 keys and if I sell my knife sometime this century I'll have just enough.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sometimes people add you first then look at your inventory and it turns out you don't have anything they want. I've had that happen to a few times, which is quite odd.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm thinking of going from my Flip to an M9 stained since they seem to be going for around 44-46 keys and if I sell my knife sometime this century I'll have just enough.


Do it. M9s are awesome.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Casual master race


Ya know its funny. I put my first 200 hrs of the game into casual and deathmatch before I ever did MM. Now after doing MM for some time I kind of despise casual. Too chaotic for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Friend requests spammed to me from all over the place and all with fake steam links like steamco*nn*munity.com and whatever changes you can make in a URL..


That link is so fitting to its purpose. (con)


----------



## PolyMorphist

I feel as if I'm getting no where in terms of improving. Was LE 2 days ago, now struggling to play against MGE/MG2s; bottom fragging and losing battles against idiots who run at you with a P90. I think I'm going to stop playing MM and instead play ESEA PUGs. I know I'll get destroyed but I guess it's the most effective way to learn.

I think my real problem lies in both my setup and my hours into the game. I have a ghetto setup consisting of a cheap AMD laptop (30-50FPS on 768) and me only having 450 hours played. I guess I need to just play more and get a better PC.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Same here, I get a full 'ol' before the map starts loading, funny enough how we have the same CPU though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet is 20/1


CS has always been a more CPU intensive game! Maybe that's the key factor here.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> CS has always been a more CPU intensive game! Maybe that's the key factor here.


Saw someone mention that it could be an issue with HDD's as well. I'm on an SSD and have no issues.


----------



## Swag

Force preload in every game and you won't have that problem with HDD vs SSD.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Same here, I get a full 'ol' before the map starts loading, funny enough how we have the same CPU though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet is 20/1
> 
> 
> 
> CS has always been a more CPU intensive game! Maybe that's the key factor here.
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking, pretty much every version of the source engine has always been CPU intensive. I imagine playing on a laptop with an APU would generate two or three "ol"s at the end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sometimes people add you first then look at your inventory and it turns out you don't have anything they want. I've had that happen to a few times, which is quite odd.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm thinking of going from my Flip to an M9 stained since they seem to be going for around 44-46 keys and if I sell my knife sometime this century I'll have just enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. M9s are awesome.
Click to expand...

I agree, hence why I'm trying to go for it. I would prefer a blue steel or good looking night but those are out of my price range for now. Then again, everything is out of price range for me because I cannot sell this flip for s41t, been atleast half a month now and no good offers so far.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Saw someone mention that it could be an issue with HDD's as well. I'm on an SSD and have no issues.


Could be. I have a WD Blue. I should maybe install on it on SSD and try it. Source is on my SSD for some reason :S


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I feel as if I'm getting no where in terms of improving. Was LE 2 days ago, now struggling to play against MGE/MG2s; bottom fragging and losing battles against idiots who run at you with a P90. I think I'm going to stop playing MM and instead play ESEA PUGs. I know I'll get destroyed but I guess it's the most effective way to learn.
> 
> I think my real problem lies in both my setup and my hours into the game. I have a ghetto setup consisting of a cheap AMD laptop (30-50FPS on 768) and me only having 450 hours played. I guess I need to just play more and get a better PC.


CS below 200fps is just unplayable for me. So yes you do need a better pc. I remember playing cod4 at 30fps and then getting a new pc and I suddenly jumped from mid+ to high/preinv skill wise. If you have the passion for cs you won't regtret spending money on your pc.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I feel as if I'm getting no where in terms of improving. Was LE 2 days ago, now struggling to play against MGE/MG2s; bottom fragging and losing battles against idiots who run at you with a P90. I think I'm going to stop playing MM and instead play ESEA PUGs. I know I'll get destroyed but I guess it's the most effective way to learn.
> 
> I think my real problem lies in both my setup and my hours into the game. I have a ghetto setup consisting of a cheap AMD laptop (30-50FPS on 768) and me only having 450 hours played. I guess I need to just play more and get a better PC.


Your going to have your days, that's for sure. A better PC is a must though. That said if your LE on that setup your going to be pretty freaking good on a setup with better frames. I've been playing CS for a long time. Took a break for a long time too, but i go up and down performance wise. I've won 11 matches and came out at MG II, but had been playing with DMGs and MGE's all the same with little to no problem facing them. Hell a good bit of my matches i was running 2.0 K/D. Yet lately i've felt i've been struggling. It wasn't until a day or two ago that i felt like i was "back". Making Headshots like i'm used to and awping insanely well the past couple of days. Then i went and came home to my backup rig and that's washed down the drain.

My point is i know the frustration. I know exactly how you feel, it's just part of it though. You have your ups and downs.


----------



## Crowe98

lol @ epsilon's win


----------



## Blackops_2

Think I might have ruined a friend in this game. He is brand new, like no CS background what so ever. So I got him to go to a practice comp server with me. Probably should've found a casual that was dust only or something. That was the one map he had played. But he was getting frustrated and I felt stupid lol. Should've started him out on something easier. Going to send him a tutorial video showing how everything works and the callouts.

The last couple of practice comps I've had the guys have been really fun. Ran into some serious douches tonight. One was a silver 1 talking about how we all sucked... I mean I'm not the best just MGII but I'm just not one to criticize no matter how bad the player is.

Another was just on and on and on about how we were all crap and he was great yada yada. Which I stated in the very beginning I was taking a friend through comp trying to show him how it works.

I did have an awesome ace. That's two in the past two days







though they're not recorded









Also played de_season the other day and man i love that map. I'm getting used to cache but i wish they would replace cache with season. Or add season and keep cache.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Think I might have ruined a friend in this game. He is brand new, like no CS background what so ever. So I got him to go to a practice comp server with me. Probably should've found a casual that was dust only or something. That was the one map he had played. But he was getting frustrated and I felt stupid lol. Should've started him out on something easier. Going to send him a tutorial video showing how everything works and the callouts.
> 
> The last couple of practice comps I've had the guys have been really fun. Ran into some serious douches tonight. One was a silver 1 talking about how we all sucked... I mean I'm not the best just MGII but I'm just not one to criticize no matter how bad the player is.
> 
> Another was just on and on and on about how we were all crap and he was great yada yada. Which I stated in the very beginning I was taking a friend through comp trying to show him how it works.
> 
> I did have an awesome ace. That's two in the past two days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though they're not recorded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also played de_season the other day and man i love that map. I'm getting used to cache but i wish they would replace cache with season. Or add season and keep cache.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did the demos not save in gotv?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> did the demos not save in gotv?


I was just on a server that runs comp, so i didn't think so. Let me check but i didn't think they did because it wasn't actually competitive. I mean yes we're playing competitive but it's basically for practice. There is no deranking or ranking up.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> lost $47 on VP today, last time I bet on them I lost $30 when they were beat by Dignitas, I'm pretty much gonna lay off betting for VP


Betting on VP was extremely risky to begin with. They just ended their vacation, so everything is going to be sloppy for at least a few days until they get back into their groove.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Betting on VP was extremely risky to begin with. They just ended their vacation, so everything is going to be sloppy for at least a few days until they get back into their groove.


Agreed.

Have you been reading 'T3HK4T's posts on the CSGO Betting subreddit? He has been bang on lately and he mentioned that this was a very risky game to be betting on.


----------



## Crowe98

Also, is there a thread on oc.net for CSGO skin developing?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Also, is there a thread on oc.net for CSGO skin developing?


Don't think so. If anything we would just post our work here, not sure many people here develop skins anyways.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Have you been reading 'T3HK4T's posts on the CSGO Betting subreddit? He has been bang on lately and he mentioned that this was a very risky game to be betting on.


Nope, I don't read that subreddit at all.


----------



## kalender

I have a problem with my game freezing when I get flashed up close. This causes me to alt+tab out of the game and into the game again to continue playing. My specs are i5 2500k, GTX 560ti and 4gb ram. Running W7 64bit. Please help me! Pain in the ass...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

It's over...this painstaking war of trading, the never ending trails of quicksell bombs, the constant collage of "low" replies, millions upon millions of blocks used...it's all finally over....



BUT AT WHAT PRICE?? WAS IT EVEN WORTH IT IN THE END?!?!? IN THE END, DOES IT EVEN REALLY MATTER??



Going back on all morals, becoming the thing I so desperately despised, I feel like I have become a monster, and more are just continuing to grow inside me. Will things ever return to the way they were? Can I ever be the same man I once was? The stress has become too much to bear, I feel as if I can not go on with life as it is. Maybe after today I will recover a little bit of me which was lost during this war, only time can tell.

In the case of my death, I would like to pay my respects to PolyMorphist, Zemco, and dmaster, all of which were lost in the battle. My non-stop messaging to them, pleading for help like a mere, starving boy, who lives on the streets, hoping that someone will give him something, anything to eat. They were a victim to this war, and I will never forget them. I can only pray they do not have to deal with such peasantry in the after life.

I swear on my life and all of my phoenix cases that their deaths will not be in vain, and that their inventories will be used to build 50 foot memorial statues.



Spoiler: Let's get back to real life here...



Alright so really, I made some money as far as I can tell...

Started with my Flip Knife CW BS >> cost me $66.75 or 27k >> traded it for a FN Glock Fade >> $80 or 32k >> bought 16 keys from a dealer of dmaster's >> $29.60 >> the three skins I added to the trade are worth around $3 altogether >> $99.35 total >> Steam analyst is down but the current price is $130 for the M9 Bayonet
Stained WW

And ofcourse, I would like to thank PolyMorphist for giving me an AK-47 Blue Laminate, which I was able to trade up to 8 keys and purchase 2 games I wanted with, and also for posting on reddit for me since I don't want to make an account on there, and for a shot ton of trading help. A thank you goes to zemco for also a ton of trading help, even though he has been on vacation. And dmaster for hooking me up with his key dealer, and other stuff that I cannot remember but I know he helped me with.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's over...this painstaking war of trading, the never ending trails of quicksell bombs, the constant collage of "low" replies, millions upon millions of blocks used...it's all finally over....
> 
> 
> 
> BUT AT WHAT PRICE?? WAS IT EVEN WORTH IT IN THE END?!?!? IN THE END, DOES IT EVEN REALLY MATTER??
> 
> 
> 
> Going back on all morals, becoming the thing I so desperately despised, I feel like I have become a monster, and more are just continuing to grow inside me. Will things ever return to the way they were? Can I ever be the same man I once was? The stress has become too much to bear, I feel as if I can not go on with life as it is. Maybe after today I will recover a little bit of me which was lost during this war, only time can tell.
> 
> In the case of my death, I would like to pay my respects to PolyMorphist, Zemco, and dmaster, all of which were lost in the battle. My non-stop messaging to them, pleading for help like a mere, starving boy, who lives on the streets, hoping that someone will give him something, anything to eat. They were a victim to this war, and I will never forget them. I can only pray they do not have to deal with such peasantry in the after life.
> 
> I swear on my life and all of my phoenix cases that their deaths will not be in vain, and that their inventories will be used to build 50 foot memorial statues.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Let's get back to real life here...
> 
> 
> 
> Alright so really, I made some money as far as I can tell...
> 
> Started with my Flip Knife CW BS >> cost me $66.75 or 27k >> traded it for a FN Glock Fade >> $80 or 32k >> bought 16 keys from a dealer of dmaster's >> $29.60 >> the three skins I added to the trade are worth around $3 altogether >> $99.35 total >> Steam analyst is down but the current price is $130 for the M9 Bayonet
> Stained WW
> 
> And ofcourse, I would like to thank PolyMorphist for giving me an AK-47 Blue Laminate, which I was able to trade up to 8 keys and purchase 2 games I wanted with, and also for posting on reddit for me since I don't want to make an account on there, and for a shot ton of trading help. A thank you goes to zemco for also a ton of trading help, even though he has been on vacation. And dmaster for hooking me up with his key dealer, and other stuff that I cannot remember but I know he helped me with.


Nice, congratulations on the M9 Bayonet.


----------



## zemco999

I'm back from vacation, I feel like a boiled lobster


----------



## twiz0r0r

I can't believe I finally got another mission today...Been 3 days without a mission


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Nice, congratulations on the M9 Bayonet.


and thank you for supporting my decision to get one


----------



## zemco999

So, anyone interested in doing another stream soon? Maybe 5 guys doing MM or another scrim?


----------



## Blackops_2

A 5v5 scrim or MM stream would be fun.


----------



## Rickles

is there a limit to how many missions you can do a week?

I got the win 16 rounds on nuke, so I went and did just that and my mission didn't even update :S


----------



## Blackops_2

Good vid, watched the final on youtube last night from 3 months ago, VP was on fire....was insane.

How many people attended Katowice?


----------



## lucasmentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good vid, watched the final on youtube last night from 3 months ago, VP was on fire....was insane.
> 
> How many people attended Katowice?


 Ten.

Now seriously, about 73000 people, counting the entire tournament, not only CS:GO.


----------



## PsYcHo29388




----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucasmentz*
> 
> Ten.
> 
> Now seriously, about 73000 people, counting the entire tournament, not only CS:GO.


That's still a ton, which is good







Though i did think more i guess just looking at the stadium seating and such i was like whoa..


----------



## twiz0r0r

any tips on getting good skins and/or starting to trade?

I've got 6 cases and 10 *junk*skins so far


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> any tips on getting good skins and/or starting to trade?
> 
> I've got 6 cases and 10 *junk*skins so far


http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/7390#post_22423749
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> A 5v5 scrim or MM stream would be fun.


I agree entirely.


----------



## Crowe98

If anyone remembers a few pages back i was talking about my stattrak p250 undertow,

well i just lost it betting on the ESG and dAT game.

Bloody Russians


----------



## Jack Mac

I thought I couldn't keep trading up, I guess I was wrong...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> If anyone remembers a few pages back i was talking about my stattrak p250 undertow,
> 
> well i just lost it betting on the ESG and dAT game.
> 
> Bloody Russians


lol. I won roughly 800 value just today...lol







I bet on two accounts.


----------



## Kyal

man i need to start betting more, can usually predict which team will win but then I don't want to lose my $10 worth of skins LOL


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm about to start betting lol

Whenever i wake up today, probably around 3-5pm CST i'll be playing some comp if anyone wants to join up.

Also i dreamed about CS GO the other night







i think i might playing too much...meh gotta get good somehow.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> lol. I won roughly 800 value just today...lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet on two accounts.


Mind if i add you on Steam? I just purchased a $20 Steam wallet and don't know where to go.

Kind of in a rut right now, just lost a $16 pistol and on a 3 game losing streak. Yay me.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I thought I couldn't keep trading up, I guess I was wrong...


I've got to look into trading up. I want a karambit soooo bad..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> lol. I won roughly 800 value just today...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet on two accounts.


Ugh I bet on reliable but it glitched and didn't take my bet, so I'm out like 7 value. I was in the middle of a scrim so I didn't double check like I usually do >.>
That was my chance to get back most of what I lost on A51 vs XTS, and now I got practically nothing again.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Ugh I bet on reliable but it glitched and didn't take my bet, so I'm out like 7 value. I was in the middle of a scrim so I didn't double check like I usually do >.>
> That was my chance to get back most of what I lost on A51 vs XTS, and now I got practically nothing again.


Are you looking forward to CSGOLoot?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I thought I couldn't keep trading up, I guess I was wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to look into trading up. I want a karambit soooo bad..
Click to expand...

To me, it's not worth the stress it put me through to get from just a $80 flip to a $125 M9.

I would rather do physical labor or something of the sort, get some cash from doing that, purchase keys from a dealer, and then upgrade my knife from there. In the end I would still save money from buying keys for $1.85 a piece.


----------



## Blackops_2

Well i mean in all honesty i have money, i would just have a very hard time justifying 100s of $$$ spent on a virtual item for aesthetic purposes only. Much less on a video game. That could be put towards groceries, PC parts, full games, ammo, guns, reloading equipment, etc. That's why i say i need to get into trading up. Or finding an alternative method to where it doesn't sting so bad once i've paid an amount of money for that knife. Or...i need to start betting with Dmaster, let him make the calls and put down my skins on his advice lmao.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well i mean in all honesty i have money, i would just have a very hard time justifying 100s of $$$ spent on a virtual item for aesthetic purposes only. Much less on a video game. That could be put towards groceries, PC parts, full games, ammo, guns, reloading equipment, etc. That's why i say i need to get into trading up. Or finding an alternative method to where it doesn't sting so bad once i've paid an amount of money for that knife. Or...i need to start betting with Dmaster, let him make the calls and put down my skins on his advice lmao.


The way I justify it is by telling people I can easily resell the items I have bought for about as much as I put into them. Let's say you have $100 worth of camos, or an extra knife for whatever reason. Selling the knife on CSGOLounge for keys, and then selling the keys for real money may take some time but it is possible to do. Then you can use the money for whatever you need it for.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well i mean in all honesty i have money, i would just have a very hard time justifying 100s of $$$ spent on a virtual item for aesthetic purposes only. Much less on a video game. That could be put towards groceries, PC parts, full games, ammo, guns, reloading equipment, etc. That's why i say i need to get into trading up. Or finding an alternative method to where it doesn't sting so bad once i've paid an amount of money for that knife. Or...i need to start betting with Dmaster, let him make the calls and put down my skins on his advice lmao.


I'm sure he'll give you a few tips if you ask him nicely








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The way I justify it is by telling people I can easily resell the items I have bought for about as much as I put into them. Let's say you have $100 worth of camos, or an extra knife for whatever reason. Selling the knife on CSGOLounge for keys, and then selling the keys for real money may take some time but it is possible to do. Then you can use the money for whatever you need it for.


True, you could always sell something for a decent profit too if you find the right buyer.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Are you looking forward to CSGOLoot?


Highly doubt CSGOLoot will do anything better than what CSGOLounge is already doing. In fact, CSGL hasn't really responded to any events poorly except in the early days, and even then it was only like two events. I've been betting since it was possible, and have yet to run into any issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Ugh I bet on reliable but it glitched and didn't take my bet, so I'm out like 7 value. I was in the middle of a scrim so I didn't double check like I usually do >.>
> That was my chance to get back most of what I lost on A51 vs XTS, and now I got practically nothing again.


What do you mean by glitched?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Mind if i add you on Steam? I just purchased a $20 Steam wallet and don't know where to go.
> 
> Kind of in a rut right now, just lost a $16 pistol and on a 3 game losing streak. Yay me.


Feel free to.


----------



## zemco999

So happy to be home. Went from 2 knives and all keys to whatever I have in my inv in a couple hours lol

http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> To me, it's not worth the stress it put me through to get from just a $80 flip to a $125 M9.
> 
> I would rather do physical labor or something of the sort, get some cash from doing that, purchase keys from a dealer, and then upgrade my knife from there. In the end I would still save money from buying keys for $1.85 a piece.


It's worth it, I went from a $55 flip knife to my current karambit. In July alone I at least doubled or came close to doubling the value of my knife. I went from a Karambit Blue Steel FT to an M9 Crimson Web FT (MW look) to an M9 Slaughter FT (MW look as well) to an M9 Fade FN to the Karambit Slaughter FT. It really doesn't take any effort, but it does take time. All you have to do is look at CSGO Lounge about once an hour or so which really doesn't require any effort, however finding people who don't know prices or are desperate to 1:1 takes some time.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*


So much win here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I'm about to start betting lol
> 
> Whenever i wake up today, probably around 3-5pm CST i'll be playing some comp if anyone wants to join up.
> 
> Also i dreamed about CS GO the other night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i might playing too much...meh gotta get good somehow.


I dreamed about CS once. It was a stressful dream.


----------



## Sikkamore

New internet is set up! As of now it looks like it's a solid upload rate of 10mb! May start live streaming









Also, I downloaded CS:GO onto my SSD. Amazing being able to download an entire game in 10 minutes instead of 10 hours


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> To me, it's not worth the stress it put me through to get from just a $80 flip to a $125 M9.
> 
> I would rather do physical labor or something of the sort, get some cash from doing that, purchase keys from a dealer, and then upgrade my knife from there. In the end I would still save money from buying keys for $1.85 a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth it, I went from a $55 flip knife to my current karambit. In July alone I at least doubled or came close to doubling the value of my knife. I went from a Karambit Blue Steel FT to an M9 Crimson Web FT (MW look) to an M9 Slaughter FT (MW look as well) to an M9 Fade FN to the Karambit Slaughter FT. It really doesn't take any effort, but it does take time. All you have to do is look at CSGO Lounge about once an hour or so which really doesn't require any effort, however finding people who don't know prices or are desperate to 1:1 takes some time.
Click to expand...

You see, I have no patience whatsoever, and when I want to get something or get something done, I want to get it done as fast and thorough as possible. When trading it is near impossible to do both, you can quicksell but then you pretty much just get ripped off, and when you want to sell for a fair price that usually takes longer than a day, and after a week of trying to do such a thing my patience grows very thin.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You see, I have no patience whatsoever, and when I want to get something or get something done, I want to get it done as fast and thorough as possible. When trading it is near impossible to do both, you can quicksell but then you pretty much just get ripped off, and when you want to sell for a fair price that usually takes longer than a day, and after a week of trying to do such a thing my patience grows very thin.


You're right you have no patience


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What do you mean by glitched?


Idk, I clicked the button to place my bet, the page started loading as if it accepted my bet, I went back to my scrim. Then I came back later to see what I won and it says I never bet.


----------



## Blackops_2

Found a server that lets you spawn a knife...i want a karambit so bad..or a huntsman.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Idk, I clicked the button to place my bet, the page started loading as if it accepted my bet, I went back to my scrim. Then I came back later to see what I won and it says I never bet.


If the items traded to the bot, it can't glitch. Unless you never accepted the trade.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If the items traded to the bot, it can't glitch. Unless you never accepted the trade.


Was betting from my returns, not trading. Edit: and to be clear, I'm not missing the items I was trying to bet, I'm just missing my winnings, as if I never bet at all.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If the items traded to the bot, it can't glitch. Unless you never accepted the trade.


Can you add 162.248.93.153:27015 to the OP? It is the *first* trade server that was set up. It allows you to drop knives and inspect other people's knife.


----------



## Blackops_2

So betting on CSGO Lounge? Say i bet four of my most valuable skins. Say my AWP electric hive, CH AK, M4 guardian, and P250 Undertow. And i'm betting on the more favored team like the NiP vs Titan, of which is NiP at 69%. If i win i keep the skins i placed and get one of equal value in return? Or of lesser value because of the favored percentage of NiP which decreases the value of worth of the winnings? Or do i have this wrong?

Also Epsilon vs Na'Vi who do you have?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So betting on CSGO Lounge? Say i bet four of my most valuable skins. Say my AWP electric hive, CH AK, M4 guardian, and P250 Undertow. And i'm betting on the more favored team like the NiP vs Titan, of which is NiP at 69%. If i win i keep the skins i placed and get one of equal value in return? *Or of lesser value because of the favored percentage of NiP which decreases the value of worth of the winnings?* Or do i have this wrong?
> 
> Also Epsilon vs Na'Vi who do you have?


Correct (the part I bolded)

It will tell you exactly how much you will get in return for each team.

Epsilon vs NaVi should easily go to Epsilon unless they change their performance from yesterday, where they lost to tier 2 teams Reason and Mouz.


----------



## Crowe98

Messing around during school today ended in..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So betting on CSGO Lounge? Say i bet four of my most valuable skins. Say my AWP electric hive, CH AK, M4 guardian, and P250 Undertow. And i'm betting on the more favored team like the NiP vs Titan, of which is NiP at 69%. If i win i keep the skins i placed and get one of equal value in return? Or of lesser value because of the favored percentage of NiP which decreases the value of worth of the winnings? Or do i have this wrong?
> 
> Also Epsilon vs Na'Vi who do you have?


Do not bet on NiP unless you're willing to really risk your skins. NiP has been on vacation for the last 3-4 weeks (ever since ESEA LAN). You need to make sure on who you're betting on, and the map information if given before placing bets. In fact you need to be doing more research, prior of betting. You will 100% lose everything by betting if you don't bet properly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Correct (the part I bolded)
> 
> It will tell you exactly how much you will get in return for each team.
> 
> Epsilon vs NaVi should easily go to Epsilon unless they change their performance from yesterday, where they lost to tier 2 teams Reason and Mouz.


Just because a team has a bad day, does not by any means they will have a bad day tomorrow (Today).


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do not bet on NiP unless you're willing to really risk your skins. NiP has been on vacation for the last 3-4 weeks (ever since ESEA LAN). You need to make sure on who you're betting on, and the map information if given before placing bets. In fact you need to be doing more research, prior of betting. You will 100% lose everything by betting if you don't bet properly.
> Just because a team has a bad day, does not by any means they will have a bad day tomorrow (Today).


Gotcha, i was curious. Say NiP wasn't on vacation and was playing like they were at katowice. Would it still be worth betting on them given their favored percentage? This is what i was essentially asking. In the cases that you do make a bet in favor of the more favorable team is it even worth it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Correct (the part I bolded)
> 
> It will tell you exactly how much you will get in return for each team.
> 
> Epsilon vs NaVi should easily go to Epsilon unless they change their performance from yesterday, where they lost to tier 2 teams Reason and Mouz.


I kind of thought this as well, i had heard Na'Vi has been playing pretty bad lately but i have to agree with Dmaster there is no absolution in there. I think the relative even split is where it should be. Though i would lean toward Epsilon. Though i recently watched a demo of Epsilon vs ESG and was very surprised Epsilon couldn't finish out. They lead at Half and seemed to have the upper hand but just didn't perform well at all T side mirage.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> So much win here.


Are you Australian? I played against the Microsoft ___ gang before.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Has anyone noticed microstutter occurring once a switch was made to a multidisplay setup ?

Even if it's just 1 main display for gaming and 1-2 extended displays for other apps.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Has anyone noticed microstutter occurring once a switch was made to a multidisplay setup ?
> 
> Even if it's just 1 main display for gaming and 1-2 extended displays for other apps.


No issues here, but try disabling Aero if it's on.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Has anyone noticed microstutter occurring once a switch was made to a multidisplay setup ?
> 
> Even if it's just 1 main display for gaming and 1-2 extended displays for other apps.


I have it whenever I am in windowed mode. When it is just fullscreen it seems to be fine.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Are you Australian? I played against the Microsoft ___ gang before.


Nope.


----------



## MR-e

question, console commands for:

hud displaying the number of players left alive? (saw a streamer have it enabled towards to the upper middle part of his screen)
disabling the motd?

thanks!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> question, console commands for:
> 
> hud displaying the number of players left alive? (saw a streamer have it enabled towards to the upper middle part of his screen)
> disabling the motd?
> 
> thanks!


cl_hud_playercount_pos
cl_hud_playercount_showcount
cl_disablehtmlmotd

You can also use the game settings menu to mess around with the first two commands.


----------



## Kyal

Ahhh, would of made $40 or so if the bots weren't full, again.
2 nights in a row now


----------



## Crowe98

So with NiP coming off a vacation, then losing to Titan, I think LDLC has a pretty good chance at winning this.

Plus, LDLC won against Bezerk - an easy win, but still boosts morale.

Small bet on LDLC, because I don't want to lose my Asiimov


----------



## zemco999

I think I went a little overboard this week xD

https://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/


----------



## combatflexo

/\ Wow, so many knives and keys. I'm tempted to buy keys off a dealer, I just want one stat trak knife.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> /\ Wow, so many knives and keys. I'm tempted to buy keys off a dealer, I just want one stat trak knife.


I was talking about the sticker capsules lmao 215 of them xD


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> /\ Wow, so many knives and keys. I'm tempted to buy keys off a dealer, I just want one stat trak knife.


i want a stat trak anything....or anything good for that matter


----------



## Blackops_2

NiP or LDLC? Coming off a loss from Titan i see them beating LDLC.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I think I went a little overboard this week xD
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/inventory/


wow lol, how much did you buy them for and what are your plans for them?


----------



## Lisjak

So yesterday I was playing some casual. And at the end of the game someone got this amazing mission drop. Now I at least have proof that it's possible to get drops like this


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> So yesterday I was playing some casual. And at the end of the game someone got this amazing mission drop. Now I at least have proof that it's possible to get drops like this


Grats! What condition is it?

I've seen someone get a Franklin P250 before - back when they were worth more. PolyMorphist also got a FN M4A1 Knight as a mission reward which was impressive.


----------



## Lisjak

Unfortunately I was not the one who got it. But judging from the picture I'd say it was well worn or better.


----------



## chemicalfan

Got a few questions I've thought about - is it worth taking the SSG08 to spot enemies (for comms) and inflict damage but not kill (really bad at sniping headshots), like intentionally get an assist? I ask, because I NEVER take it, because I know I'm a bad shot. AWPing is alright, as it's much bigger target, but I'm not a good enough shot to go for the head. I only ask because the SSG is SO cheap.

On a related note, is it better to burst/spray an enemy and die, having inflicted a lot of damage, or to just hide/dodge/leg it if you're ambushed and know you're "on the back foot" with regard to getting the kill, so you can have the fight on your own terms?

Also, are there any scenarios where it's worth buying the Nova? I can't think of any where I'd spend $1200 on the Nova, when I can buy a UMP for that. Or even just a Deagle & nades!

Last one - thinking about competitive, do you buy a helmet in later rounds if your team is losing (or, both teams are at the rifle stage)?


----------



## PolyMorphist

The scout is a very situational gun. A lot of people like to use it after winning pistol round simply because it can hit long range targets, and also because it's a 1-hit kill against unarmoured opponents (above the torso). Also, with both the AWP and Scout - always aim for the body. Getting 2 clean scout body shots is much better than missing all of your shots trying to go for the head.

Surviving is much more important than peeking aggressively and dying. If you're getting ambushed my multiple enemies, try to distract them while your team can rotate and help you. Also try to remain undetected, so that when your teammates do arrive, you will be able to surprise them. I could go on all day about situational strats; it's all about playing smart and staying alive. Just play and you'll eventually get the hang of it.

The Nova is a very decent gun, although I almost always choose a decent pistol/body armour instead of it. At least with a P250 and body armour I can try and get a couple of picks by getting some headshots. It's difficult to hold defend with the Nova also; you can't spam bullets and it is often 2 hits before you can kill someone. It is obviously quite good for close quarters, however. One of my favourite force-buy strats as CT side on dust_2 is to flash into B tunnels and rush in there with my Nova. Most of the time I get 2-3 kills. UMP is bad, don't buy it.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> UMP is bad, don't buy it.


Weird, I think the UMP is the best SMG in terms of value - it's cheap, and does good damage. If I'm spending P90 money, I'd buy a rifle everytime. The UMP is better than the MP7 for value (cheaper for same damage), better than PP-Bizon for damage, and MP9's are just awful.
I'd only engage at close-mid range with an SMG anyway, where accuracy isn't quite as important.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Unfortunately I was not the one who got it. But judging from the picture I'd say it was well worn or better.


Fair enough, good to know they're possible drops though. Might lower the prices a bit if more show up, I want a pink AWP








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Got a few questions I've thought about - is it worth taking the SSG08 to spot enemies (for comms) and inflict damage but not kill (really bad at sniping headshots), like intentionally get an assist? I ask, because I NEVER take it, because I know I'm a bad shot. AWPing is alright, as it's much bigger target, but I'm not a good enough shot to go for the head. I only ask because the SSG is SO cheap.
> 
> On a related note, is it better to burst/spray an enemy and die, having inflicted a lot of damage, or to just hide/dodge/leg it if you're ambushed and know you're "on the back foot" with regard to getting the kill, so you can have the fight on your own terms?
> 
> Also, are there any scenarios where it's worth buying the Nova? I can't think of any where I'd spend $1200 on the Nova, when I can buy a UMP for that. Or even just a Deagle & nades!
> 
> Last one - thinking about competitive, do you buy a helmet in later rounds if your team is losing (or, both teams are at the rifle stage)?


The SSG can work if the enemy team doesn't have armour or you're a great aimer and you can guarantee you'll hit some headshots with it. Otherwise you can aim around the stomach area and do 90ish damage for each hit.

Depends on the situation - if you're defending a bombsite and you get caught then try and stay alive as long as possible to give your team time to rotate. If you take a duel you should be intending to win it, if you aggressively peak too much you're just going to get dropped more often than not. Information is useful, but you being alive is more so.

Nova is decent, especially if you have to force buy and you're on CT. Find a good spot to camp with it, perhaps get a smoke up and wait, or get a teammate to flash you in and see if you can get some kills with it. It also will wreck people without armour, so it could suffice second/third round if you win the pistol and you don't buy an AK/M4 for whatever reason. The UMP can work if you can get HS with it, but the ROF can let it down - the spray pattern isn't great either. The Bizon is a better choice, especially if they don't have armour. If you only have $1200 to spend though you should really be on an eco, if it's second round after losing the pistol you could go P250/CZ and armour. Pistol + armour is usually better than SMG or Shotgun, especially if you couldn't afford armour with those.

You should always be trying to get armour+helmet, especially as T. If you can only get an AK/M4 with no helmet it's worth it rather than ending up with a Galil/Famas and helmet.


----------



## NateST

Sorry about not adding some of you, I have been trading a lot and have been just spam hitting ignore. If you want to play just send me a pm with your steam and I'll add you. We won inferno last night 4v5. From 7-8 t side 16-14 @ LE level, now that was fun. I still play every night basically 9pm est to around 2am.

Oh and coL. To cloud9...


----------



## MR-e

csgolounge... can't bet queue's are constantly full








do you guys keep a bunch of betting items in the returns tab? does it help with placing bets having items there versus in your steam inventory?


----------



## Jolly Roger

To add to the above conversation.
The best drop I've gotten and seen was a P250 Franklin. I believe it was FN.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I've seen 2 Nitros, 1 pinstrip, and 1 franklin all drop for different people before, and it made me quite angry that they all had under 300 hours played. The first Nitro drop I saw was given someone who's name was "WOW.Player", he had no avatar and had less than 50 hours on record, as soon as he got the drop he left the game.

But really, I shouldn't be complaining. After all, I have gotten a MW Rad Hazard and a Ak-47 Black Lam FT from as drops in the past.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Your avatar reflects that last post. Did you change it just for that?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Your avatar reflects that last post. Did you change it just for that?


Nah, I usually change it to the most recent thing I've made. I just so happened to change it yesterday though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> csgolounge... can't bet queue's are constantly full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you guys keep a bunch of betting items in the returns tab? does it help with placing bets having items there versus in your steam inventory?


You dont need to deal with bots if you keep everything in returns. Makes betting much easier.


----------



## MR-e

^noted thanks, i usually pull out when i win but i'll keep some in reserve from now on.


----------



## daav1d

I got a factory new M4A1-S Cyrex in a case today!


----------



## combatflexo

When betting I keep them in the reserves, I usually only bet items under $2.

Anybody know when the time the item drop resets?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a factory new M4A1-S Cyrex in a case today!


Wow, nice!









One question though, I've seen a few people who have brackets around the name of their weapons like you do, is there something special you have to do to make it that way or is it tied to what language you set the game to?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question though, I've seen a few people who have brackets around the name of their weapons like you do, is there something special you have to do to make it that way or is it tied to what language you set the game to?


I have no idea really. I have always used Steam on swedish, so I don't know if it changes with language.


----------



## twiz0r0r

I'm trying to bet and it's telling me all queues are currently full. am i doing something wrong?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> When betting I keep them in the reserves, I usually only bet items under $2.
> 
> Anybody know when the time the item drop resets?


Wednesday, around noon CST I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a factory new M4A1-S Cyrex in a case today!


Extremely jelly...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I'm trying to bet and it's telling me all queues are currently full. am i doing something wrong?


Nope, just keep on submitting. Unless the bots are full, in which case you won't be able to bet until people take out some items.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Extremely jelly...


It felt great to get something with this high value... But I don't like it







Hopefully I can trade it away for like AWP + M4 Asiimov, FN Jaguar AK + adds or M4A1-S Knight + adds.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So uhhh, is this recent, like today recent?

http://csgolounge.com/donations


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So uhhh, is this recent, like today recent?
> 
> http://csgolounge.com/donations


And here come more scam attempts.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So uhhh, is this recent, like today recent?
> 
> http://csgolounge.com/donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here come more scam attempts.
Click to expand...

CSGOLounge was already filled with them before this came along anyways


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> CSGOLounge was already filled with them before this came along anyways


Yes, but now you can have extra posts, AND free bumps.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> CSGOLounge was already filled with them before this came along anyways
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but now you can have extra posts, AND free bumps.
Click to expand...

Too bad they aren't really free.

I would totally buy the free bumps tho.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Can you add 162.248.93.153:27015 to the OP? It is the *first* trade server that was set up. It allows you to drop knives and inspect other people's knife.


I'll have to check this out!!!


----------



## LazahXD

My knife was scammed away from me just yesterday... that's what I get for owning an ingame knife worth more than the real life counterpart...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazahXD*
> 
> My knife was scammed away from me just yesterday... that's what I get for owning an ingame knife worth more than the real life counterpart...


How did you get scammed? Honestly, its really easy to avoid being scammed.


----------



## Rebellion88

Insane how much money these in game objects can sell for!


----------



## LazahXD

Well what happened we both put our items in. I clicked accept with the other knife still showing on the bottom, but I got nothing. I didn't get the notification saying "do you want to gift these items" or whatever. Probably my fault but I've learned a lesson.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazahXD*
> 
> Well what happened we both put our items in. I clicked accept with the other knife still showing on the bottom, but I got nothing. I didn't get the notification saying "do you want to gift these items" or whatever. Probably my fault but I've learned a lesson.


Have you tried contacting Valve customer support?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazahXD*
> 
> Well what happened we both put our items in. I clicked accept with the other knife still showing on the bottom, but I got nothing. I didn't get the notification saying "do you want to gift these items" or whatever. Probably my fault but I've learned a lesson.


Take a screenshot of your trade history. We'll be able to see what was traded, could have easily been a glitch on Valves part.

CS:GO items really arent that expensive. DOTA2 items are even more expensive!


----------



## zemco999

I'm so mad at myself.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2c87f1/h_m9_ch_ft_blue_gem_w_offerskeys/

I'm /u/therandomdude69 btw


----------



## Rickles

Pulled off a really slick 4k yesterday, I downloaded it last night and will post it today.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I'm so mad at myself.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2c87f1/h_m9_ch_ft_blue_gem_w_offerskeys/
> 
> I'm /u/therandomdude69 btw


"Even though I am too late to buy this CH is there a way I would get you to sign a weapon that I own?"

Elaborate what you mean by this if you don't mind.


----------



## MR-e

he just wants him to name a weapon to something like ~love always, device


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> he just wants him to name a weapon to something like ~love always, device


I want him to name my blood tiger skin

"Blood Bath" -Device

Its a great pun, AND I get it signed by one of my favorite players. I already bought the nametag lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Hmm obessed? Maybe







but i needed a new mousepad.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Hmm obessed? Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i needed a new mousepad.


Not obsessed at all. Well, at least compared to myself xD I'm modding my LEDs in my keyboard, mouse, and tower to be orange. Then I'm buying two fnatic mouse pads and possibly, later on this year, a fnatic gaming chair


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Not obsessed at all. Well, at least compared to myself xD I'm modding my LEDs in my keyboard, mouse, and tower to be orange. Then I'm buying two fnatic mouse pads and possibly, later on this year, a fnatic gaming chair


Yeah I know how you feel. I once unboxed a sticker capsule and got an NiP sticker. I had no choice but to be crazy about them


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I can't wait for the new sticker capsules for esl!!!

No coL this year but Cloud9 stickers are gonna be slick looking!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Hmm obessed? Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i needed a new mousepad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haha nice, I have one myself, and before I got it I also needed a new mouse pad so it was well worth it.

How much did you pay for yours? I got mine for $19 including shipping.

EDIT* No hope for CSGOLoot now... http://csgoshop.com/index.htm


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> I can't wait for the new sticker capsules for esl!!!
> 
> No coL this year but Cloud9 stickers are gonna be slick looking!


coL was (is) my favorite team, and their logo matched perfectly with my favorite guns

http://i.imgur.com/QpZoDWG.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/RnLXHte.jpg

It makes me sad to see them leave complexity, but I'm happy for the players to be getting a better deal money-wise.

The cloud9 logo isn't too bad, but it doesn't fit my style :/

Oo it would look amazing on the AK vulcan though! I guess that will be my new goal


----------



## BreakDown

I need help with my crosshair, I want something similar to what this video shows, but the amount the crosshair will expand when i move, jump, shoot, to be minimum, unlike the one in the video, that expands a lot.

I have been trying to make it myself but i cant seem to get it.


----------



## Gh0sT169

Is it a crime if I have CS:GO from nosTEAM?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need help with my crosshair, I want something similar to what this video shows, but the amount the crosshair will expand when i move, jump, shoot, to be minimum, unlike the one in the video, that expands a lot.
> 
> I have been trying to make it myself but i cant seem to get it.


Try cl_crosshairstyle 5, and take a look at this guide for more useful stuff with crosshairs. http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=156711606
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT169*
> 
> Is it a crime if I have CS:GO from nosTEAM?!?!?!?!!?


Not at all, not everyone has the money to purchase games all the time, especially when they don't know if they'll like it or not.

I'll stop here though, as talking about that stuff is against the OCN TOS.


----------



## zemco999

Sooo... check my inventory I got a statTrak m4a1-s cyrex factory new


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Sooo... check my inventory I got a statTrak m4a1-s cyrex factory new


You just had to be better than my regular FN Cyrex?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> You just had to be better than my regular FN Cyrex?


I'm sorry







get on steam


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get on steam


I can't right now







Going to have a Super Smash Bros tournament with my friends, I'm on my phone atm. Will PROBABLY come in later and play CS.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I can't right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have a Super Smash Bros tournament with my friends, I'm on my phone atm. Will PROBABLY come in later and play CS.


awesome


----------



## Lisjak

So I bet on Rctic and lost a blue laminate AK


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> So I bet on Rctic and lost a blue laminate AK


One of the cheapest and most common AK skins, not that much of a loss imo.


----------



## Lisjak

I know it's not very expensive but it was like 1/3 of my inventory value







But now I bought a redline which I like better but probably won't bet


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I know it's not very expensive but it was like 1/3 of my inventory value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I bought a redline which I like better but probably won't bet


Yep, rule number one of betting is to not bet what you cannot afford to lose.

My last bet I made I lost $12 worth of skins (now valued around $15) and I only did the bet in the first place because I was getting some money the next day anyways.


----------



## Sikkamore

Gotta love those pesky chickens xD


----------



## AcEsSalvation

WOW.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> WOW.


?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

just watch the video sikkamore posted

you will most likely die as I did.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Gotta love those pesky chickens xD


should pretty much be the intro video for my team

http://cevo.com/event/cs-globaloffensive/roster/21377/

my team's logo:



my team's tag is COK


----------



## twiz0r0r

yay won my first bet today and made my first trade. Now I have skins worth .08, .11, and .18. this is gonna be a long road to get a couple skins that I actually want


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> yay won my first bet today and made my first trade. Now I have skins worth .08, .11, and .18. this is gonna be a long road to get a couple skins that I actually want


Open up some cases









By the way, for those who don't know, GFinity 3 LAN starts TONIGHT.

http://www.hltv.org/news/12880-gfinity-3-viewers-guide

Thats the viewers guide. This is a tournament for 45K!


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Open up some cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, for those who don't know, GFinity 3 LAN starts TONIGHT.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/12880-gfinity-3-viewers-guide
> 
> Thats the viewers guide. This is a tournament for 45K!


I'm scared to open cases...heard it's a losing battle :/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Open up some cases


de_mastertrole


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> de_mastertrole


No, i'm serious! I open cases all the time lol. Cases are fun to open


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> should pretty much be the intro video for my team
> 
> http://cevo.com/event/cs-globaloffensive/roster/21377/
> 
> my team's logo:
> 
> 
> 
> my team's tag is COK


We need to hit up some comp again. I was watching a match the other night of yall on mirage.


----------



## dmasteR

Gfinity is officially the worst event I've ever watched in my life.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Gfinity is officially the worst event I've ever watched in my life.


You've been able to watch it??


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Gfinity is officially the worst event I've ever watched in my life.


Oh boy, I was asleep. What happened?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I'm scared to open cases...heard it's a losing battle :/


It's addictive and usually you lose money. If you want some nice skins, either trade for them or buy them. You could always bet some skins you don't want - work your way up and get some good returns eventually.


----------



## zemco999

Bought another knife today



http://imgur.com/R95goxG




http://imgur.com/Ub6NZEi


I think I win life, this thing looks amazing


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Bought another knife today
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/R95goxG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ub6NZEi
> 
> 
> I think I win life, this thing looks amazing


Nice! Is that FN or MW? I'm trying to trade up from my FT Karambit Slaughter to a MW w/ FN look Karambit Slaughter, idc about patterns, I just want a nice, clean Karambit Slaughter.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Nice! Is that FN or MW? I'm trying to trade up from my FT Karambit Slaughter to a MW w/ FN look Karambit Slaughter, idc about patterns, I just want a nice, clean Karambit Slaughter.


FN :3


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Oh boy, I was asleep. What happened?
> It's addictive and usually you lose money. If you want some nice skins, either trade for them or buy them. You could always bet some skins you don't want - work your way up and get some good returns eventually.


First they would stream all the UK teams like Infused instead of the big matches like iBuyPower vs Fnatic. Audio wasn't in sync for who knows how long before they fixed it, there was static in the stream again for a long period of time. The delays are longer than anything I've ever seen, first match was literally delayed close to two hours.

There's just so many things wrong with this tournament I'm baffled.













Some of these tweets summarize a bit of what I thought.

Some of these tweets summarize a bit of what I thought.

NO GOTV, production value is poor. This is seriously one of the worst ran events considering the size of the prize pool.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> First they would stream all the UK teams like Infused instead of the big matches like iBuyPower vs Fnatic. Audio wasn't in sync for who knows how long before they fixed it, there was static in the stream again for a long period of time. The delays are longer than anything I've ever seen, first match was literally delayed close to two hours.
> 
> There's just so many things wrong with this tournament I'm baffled.
> 
> NO GOTV, production value is poor. This is seriously one of the worst ran events considering the size of the prize pool.


At least Lurppis is calling them out on it, stuff like that really isn't on with a tournament with top teams and a big prize pool. I missed most of the first day matches in the end anyway because every time they had a decent size gap between them so I kept getting bored and playing a game then forgetting the match was even on.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I hope London Conspiracy make it through to the semis. Even decided that I would piggyback on the GONINJAS hastag.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495901112365355009


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I hope London Conspiracy make it through to the semis. Even decided that I would piggyback on the GONINJAS hastag.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495913526104715265%5B%2FURL


----------



## Lisjak

Man betting has not been good to me. In the last few days I lost 5€ worth of items and right now I'm on my way to lose another 2€ m4 because I bet on fnatic vs titan







Still can't decide what the worse money pit is tho, cases or betting


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I bet on VP. I have a good feeling VP should win Nuke. They were saving their strats on Nuke for Brackets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495913526104715265%5B%2FURL


Man it was close. And I don't like Wolf's group. 3 heavyweights and an Indian team who doesn't have international opponents to compete against on a regular basis.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Man betting has not been good to me. In the last few days I lost 5€ worth of items and right now I'm on my way to lose another 2€ m4 because I bet on fnatic vs titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't decide what the worse money pit is tho, cases or betting


You've been able to bet!? I've got queue full message on every bet I've tried to place over the last week! I've given up now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Man it was close. And I don't like Wolf's group. 3 heavyweights and an Indian team who doesn't have international opponents to compete against on a regular basis.


Wolf is a Indian team?

Ouch, they're gonna have a hard time in that group...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Man betting has not been good to me. In the last few days I lost 5€ worth of items and right now I'm on my way to lose another 2€ m4 because I bet on fnatic vs titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't decide what the worse money pit is tho, cases or betting


Gotta know the teams well to be good at betting.

I've made over 2K this weekend from betting on two accounts.


----------



## Lisjak

You need to be more persistent







Took me 5 minutes of spamming to get trough. But on the bright side at least you didn't lose any skins









@dmaster do you mean $2000? Holy crap!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> You need to be more persistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me 5 minutes of spamming to get trough. But on the bright side at least you didn't lose any skins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dmaster do you mean $2000? Holy crap!


Yep, over $2000 dollars in skins. Haven't calculated the exact amount, but event isn't over yet.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Wolf is a Indian team?
> 
> Ouch, they're gonna have a hard time in that group...
> Gotta know the teams well to be good at betting.
> 
> I've made over 2K this weekend from betting on two accounts.


Yeah it's going to be miserable. Might have been us if two of our teammates weren't out of town. Oh well.

Either way, I don't have high hopes for them. It's just that all the EU/NA characters on HLTV will think we're simply not capable of playing decent CS.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, over $2000 dollars in skins. Haven't calculated the exact amount, but event isn't over yet.


Respect man







Could you tell me, if you don't mind, who you bet on on the dignitas vs vp match?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Respect man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me, if you don't mind, who you bet on on the dignitas vs vp match?


Putting a small bet ($90 value) on VP. The odds just don't show how good VP is. The match is more like a 60/40 in favor of Dig. With odds being 77/33 it's too good to pass up and not bet on VP for a upset.


----------



## Lisjak

I see. Thanks for the answer


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I see. Thanks for the answer


Just remember, CSGL odds don't mean a darn thing 95% of the times. They don't actually show how good a team is.


----------



## Lisjak

Yes I know. But they do influence the decision when I see the quota and potential reward :-D


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> You've been able to bet!? I've got queue full message on every bet I've tried to place over the last week! I've given up now.


That's why you keep all your betting items in returns.









No need to deal with bots


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, over $2000 dollars in skins. Haven't calculated the exact amount, but event isn't over yet.


Damn I need to figure out how to be successful at this! I can't wait until I actually get a good skin for once lol.

Also...I lost a bet yesterday and somehow I got my items back?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Damn I need to figure out how to be successful at this! I can't wait until I actually get a good skin for once lol.
> 
> Also...I lost a bet yesterday and somehow I got my items back?


Did you actually lose the bet, or was the bet closed/tied?


----------



## twiz0r0r

pretty sure i lost it lol...i don't remember what match it was :/

cok auto clicker really helps to make bets/returns


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> pretty sure i lost it lol...i don't remember what match it was :/
> 
> cok auto clicker really helps to make bets/returns


You can check by going to your profile and going to Bet History.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Putting a small bet ($90 value) on VP. The odds just don't show how good VP is. The match is more like a 60/40 in favor of Dig. With odds being 77/33 it's too good to pass up and not bet on VP for a upset.


jesus christ hope you enjoy your winnings. >.<

lost all my bettable skins, ohwell i suppose =/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> jesus christ hope you enjoy your winnings. >.<
> 
> lost all my bettable skins, ohwell i suppose =/


Hehe, won another 200 Value off of that. My bets are just absolutely on point all event. Its great.


----------



## Lisjak

Would you mind telling us your bet for the next match, Oracle?  :-D


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hehe, won another 200 Value off of that. My bets are just absolutely on point all event. Its great.


Tips pls? xD

Tempted to invest a little bit of money to kickstart my betting(any specific items I should bet? :<).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Would you mind telling us your bet for the next match, Oracle?  :-D


Lol. Bet at your own risk. I will be betting on Virtus Pro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Tips pls? xD
> 
> Tempted to invest a little bit of money to kickstart my betting(any specific items I should bet? :<).


I analyze what every team does, and how they play extensively. I break everything they do down to the smallest variables. I understand what teams are good at what map, and why they're good at them.

There's a lot that goes into my bets, I don't just bet because I know a specific team is good. You will lose a LOT this way as can seen by all the upsets this event.


----------



## twiz0r0r

lol if the lounge actually had a good server....


----------



## Lisjak

I couldn't get my bet in :-\ spammed the button for 10 min but the server was just overwhelmed. I counted over 3000 new bets in this time


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I couldn't get my bet in :-\ spammed the button for 10 min but the server was just overwhelmed. I counted over 3000 new bets in this time


same

http://csgolounge.com/break
http://csgolounge.com/wait.html


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Lol. Bet at your own risk. I will be betting on Virtus Pro.
> I analyze what every team does, and how they play extensively. I break everything they do down to the smallest variables. I understand what teams are good at what map, and why they're good at them.
> 
> There's a lot that goes into my bets, I don't just bet because I know a specific team is good. You will lose a LOT this way as can seen by all the upsets this event.


Guess I won again. hehe









Virtus.pro win Gfinity 3
Quote:


> Virtus.pro are the champions of Gfinity 3 after defeating Titan straight 2-0 (16-4 de_mirage, 16-12 de_nuke) and grab the main prize of $20,000 and an ESWC spot home.


http://www.hltv.org/news/12942-virtuspro-win-gfinity-3


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Guess I won again. hehe


Just tell us who your betting on every match. Also any of your winnings include knives?

I'm getting the itch and really want to buy a knife, just not sure how to go about buying it. Steam store, reddit, cslg.


----------



## navynuke499

Any way to update my rank? Ive gone from silver elite to gold nova 2 this week.


----------



## Rickles

I actually got a couple kills with the scout and managed to miraculously throw a decent HE.





This is like my 4th ace this operation but I have really been on with the M4A1 lately.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Any way to update my rank? Ive gone from silver elite to gold nova 2 this week.


Updated it for you.


----------



## funkmetal

Hey, does anyone know how much ST M4 Howl (FT) are going for? I can't find the price on the market to sell mine?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Hey, does anyone know how much ST M4 Howl (FT) are going for? I can't find the price on the market to sell mine?


Don't sell it on the market, i'm sure Zemco will be able to tell you a good price. The value on that is going to continue to rise, I wouldn't sell it yet...

Did you open it?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Hey, does anyone know how much ST M4 Howl (FT) are going for? I can't find the price on the market to sell mine?


add me on steam and I'll find a price check for you

/id/zemco999


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Don't sell it on the market, i'm sure Zemco will be able to tell you a good price. The value on that is going to continue to rise, I wouldn't sell it yet...
> 
> Did you open it?


Nah, bought it pre-DMCA action for about $100


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> add me on steam and I'll find a price check for you
> 
> /id/zemco999


Sorry for multi post but added. Same name as here


----------



## LocoDiceGR

DmasteR , I add you on steam...Mr.LocoDiceGR!


----------



## Rebellion88

Do you guys play to grind cases and weapon skins? Is it actually a profitable solution?


----------



## chemicalfan

Grind?


----------



## Swag

Play to have fun, to get better, and to rage. Cases are just a plus and skins are pluses as well.


----------



## Rebellion88

I was addicted to get a scout skin for ages lol, then statrak becomes addictive.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Do you guys play to grind cases and weapon skins? Is it actually a profitable solution?


If you want to make money then you'll need to start betting on matches. You can make quite a lot of money if you're prepared to put time into studying the teams. Otherwise you can try flipping - start with a cheap skin and work your way up to an expensive one via trades.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> I was addicted to get a scout skin for ages lol, then statrak becomes addictive.


Scout skins are pretty cheap, so it would be easier to buy one than to wait for one to drop. http://csgostash.com/
Also, stattrak is only addictive until you have all the stattraks you want, then its just meh, at least for me anyways.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Play to have fun, to get better, and to rage. Cases are just a plus and skins are pluses as well.


Where have you been lately?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Do you guys play to grind cases and weapon skins? Is it actually a profitable solution?


No, I trade for a profitable solution.

As MAY has found out though... its easy to make mistakes. I made a bad one this week :/


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> No, I trade for a profitable solution.
> 
> As MAY has found out though... its easy to make mistakes. I made a bad one this week :/


ACTUALLY I found out that I didn't lose the 18k we both thought I did. I've been offered some decent items, and was very close to getting that Bayonet Fade I wanted (he wanted me to add 2 keys). I would say that while it was a mistake, it wasn't a huge one that I will regret for a long time.
For those of you wondering, here's the knife we're talking about:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PS: 

BS: 



Bought for a Karambit Night FT and 43 keys


----------



## Lisjak

Can someone tell me where to find info about players and maps for the upcoming matches? I can't find anything useful.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> No, I trade for a profitable solution.
> 
> As MAY has found out though... its easy to make mistakes. I made a bad one this week :/
> 
> 
> 
> ACTUALLY I found out that I didn't lose the 18k we both thought I did. I've been offered some decent items, and was very close to getting that Bayonet Fade I wanted (he wanted me to add 2 keys). I would say that while it was a mistake, it wasn't a huge one that I will regret for a long time.
> For those of you wondering, here's the knife we're talking about:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> BS:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought for a Karambit Night FT and 43 keys
Click to expand...

Yeah... that was a pretty bad mistake lol, but it could be worse.


----------



## kbros

So this happened last night. Other team was all silvers, granted I'm getting deranked to silver any day now.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Play to have fun, to get better, and to rage. Cases are just a plus and skins are pluses as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been lately?
Click to expand...

I was in Cancun for 10 days for vacation.









I disappeared suddenly and wanted to know my friends' reactions. I got a lot of messages asking where I died. Haha.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah... that was a pretty bad mistake lol, but it could be worse.


Hehe, funnily enough I'm receiving a constant stream of offers 10-20 keys higher than what I traded the knife for







Newer traders (like me) jump at any CH knifes with even the slightest amount of blue and so I'm being offered very good items. Going to hold out on them I can fine the one amazing offer though - you can't rush these CH sales


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Can someone tell me where to find info about players and maps for the upcoming matches? I can't find anything useful.


www.hltv.org

Players for each team are almost always going to be the same. Map information is almost never revealed unless its ESEA / CEVO. All the European matches are Veto maps selection.


----------



## Wezzor

Do you guys think Operation Bravo ever will go on sale?


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> www.hltv.org
> 
> Players for each team are almost always going to be the same. Map information is almost never revealed unless its ESEA / CEVO. All the European matches are Veto maps selection.


Thank you very much sir







+rep to you


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Do you guys think Operation Bravo ever will go on sale?


I highly doubt it. Operation Bravo ended a couple weeks ago...

Operation Breakout however will be going on sale soon.

Looks like our match is being casted tonight!






It's scheduled for Monday, Aug 4th @ 10:00pm CDT


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I highly doubt it. Operation Bravo ended a couple weeks ago...
> 
> Operation Breakout however will be going on sale soon.
> 
> Looks like our match is being casted tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's scheduled for Monday, Aug 4th @ 10:00pm CDT


whats that EST? midnight?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> whats that EST? midnight?


Well, every state on the East Coast has Day Lights Savings I think (not positive). So it's 11 EDT.

It's currently 3:22pm CDT. If that helps.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Well, every state on the East Coast has Day Lights Savings I think (not positive). So it's 11 EDT.
> 
> It's currently 3:22pm CDT. If that helps.


Yep that helps







11 which means I can watch it. had a little incident so I'm heading off around midnight.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I highly doubt it. Operation Bravo ended a couple weeks ago...
> 
> Operation Breakout however will be going on sale soon.
> 
> Looks like our match is being casted tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's scheduled for Monday, Aug 4th @ 10:00pm CDT


My bad I meant Operation Breakout.


----------



## twiz0r0r

i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*


It's a whopping $5 right?

Also nice double post....and in a weird way....


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> ACTUALLY I found out that I didn't lose the 18k we both thought I did. I've been offered some decent items, and was very close to getting that Bayonet Fade I wanted (he wanted me to add 2 keys). I would say that while it was a mistake, it wasn't a huge one that I will regret for a long time.
> For those of you wondering, here's the knife we're talking about:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> BS:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought for a Karambit Night FT and 43 keys


Exactly why I refuse do do deals with case hardened knives if they think the value is much higher than it should be.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Exactly why I refuse do do deals with case hardened knives if they think the value is much higher than it should be.


Well, like I mentioned before, I didn't do all that bad. Infact, suggesting from the offers I've received, I may have actually made a profit, albeit a small one. People would rather do 1:1 knife swaps as oppose to lower end knifes and keys, so I guess in a way this will make the trade easy for me. When I had the Night and keys, I struggled to find a decent Karambit Crimson Web FT to trade for, and when I did it was often a beat-up one with crappy webbing. Now that I have the CH people are falling for the same thing I did - they think that a CH with even the slightest amount of blue is worth way more than it really should be. Now I'm getting Bayonet Fade, Crimson Web FT and StatTrak Vanilla Karambits as offers, which were near-impossible for me when I had the previous items.

But while this one was infact a small success, I will from now on consult @zemco999 before making a trade like that. He's helped me a ton since I've started trading and he's saved me more keys than I can count. +rep, bud


----------



## Pwnography

This is just an observation and not a criticism per se but i would estimate that 50% of this thread is about skins 40% about betting and 10% about the game.

What do you think this says about CSGO? That the games main attraction is the skins and betting or that people believe there is little to be learnt from discussing the game as opposed to playing it?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Exactly why I refuse do do deals with case hardened knives if they think the value is much higher than it should be.


Exactly why I always trade for CH knives if I see it in game first ^^


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> This is just an observation and not a criticism per se but i would estimate that 50% of this thread is about skins 40% about betting and 10% about the game.
> 
> What do you think this says about CSGO? That the games main attraction is the skins and betting or that people believe there is little to be learnt from discussing the game as opposed to playing it?


For some reason the multiquote button isnt showing up for me sorry for the double.

I mainly play csGO and then talk about the skins and matches. I don't tend to talk about the game because I would rather be playing it ^^


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> For some reason the multiquote button isnt showing up for me sorry for the double.
> 
> I mainly play csGO and then talk about the skins and matches. I don't tend to talk about the game because I would rather be playing it ^^


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was in Cancun for 10 days for vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disappeared suddenly and wanted to know my friends' reactions. I got a lot of messages asking where I died. Haha.


Haha i gotcha, Cancun sounds fun. I need vacation.. was curious why you had taken a break.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> This is just an observation and not a criticism per se but i would estimate that 50% of this thread is about skins 40% about betting and 10% about the game.
> 
> What do you think this says about CSGO? That the games main attraction is the skins and betting or that people believe there is little to be learnt from discussing the game as opposed to playing it?
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason the multiquote button isnt showing up for me sorry for the double.
> 
> I mainly play csGO and then talk about the skins and matches. I don't tend to talk about the game because I would rather be playing it ^^
Click to expand...

Pretty much this.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> This is just an observation and not a criticism per se but i would estimate that 50% of this thread is about skins 40% about betting and 10% about the game.
> 
> What do you think this says about CSGO? That the games main attraction is the skins and betting or that people believe there is little to be learnt from discussing the game as opposed to playing it?


I've noticed that a lot, but I think everything above is part of the game.

Skins are a huge attraction though, no one can deny that.

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/08/10041/

Update Out guys!
Quote:


> Release Notes for 8/4/2014
> 
> [CSGO]
> - Added ESL One Cologne 2014 Legends Sticker Capsule
> - Added ESL One Cologne 2014 Challengers Sticker Capsule
> 
> [WATCH]
> - Added the Cologne 2014 Pick'Em Challenge, available in the WATCH menu. http://www.counter-strike.net/pickem/eslcologne2014
> 
> [MISC]
> - Added sv_server_graphic2 that specifies a 220x45 image that is placed above the right side team.
> - Renamed sv_server_graphic to sv_server_graphic1.
> - Fixed classic static crosshair (cl_crosshairstyle 4) not being totally static.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

This pick 'em challenge is kinda dumb but, I'll most likely participate anyways.

inb4 dmaster gets gold with 100 points by the end of the tourny.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This pick 'em challenge is kinda dumb but, I'll most likely participate anyways.
> 
> inb4 dmaster gets gold with 100 points by the end of the tourny.


I'll probably play for the fun of it.

And dmaster should just tell us who he thinks is going to win xD


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I highly doubt it. Operation Bravo ended a couple weeks ago...
> 
> Operation Breakout however will be going on sale soon.
> 
> Looks like our match is being casted tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's scheduled for Monday, Aug 4th @ 10:00pm CDT


GG

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3747280

Final Score 16-6


----------



## Blackops_2

Note to self don't drink and play CS GO







Just can't do it. Even a beer throws me off. Freaking game is like taking a test i have to be focused.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Note to self don't drink and play CS GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't do it. Even a beer throws me off. Freaking game is like taking a test i have to be focused.










< BlackOps last round.








< Me last round.








< Sikka last round.








< Rest of team.


----------



## Blackops_2

Lmao that sums up the night. Though i did really well on the first game but they were...well to put it nicely much lower ranks.

Why aren't valve's MM servers 128 tick? I don't get it. Because that's what i practice comp in and then go to 64 tick and it doesn't bode well.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Lmao that sums up the night. Though i did really well on the first game but they were...well to put it nicely much lower ranks.
> 
> Why aren't valve's MM servers 128 tick? I don't get it. Because that's what i practice comp in and then go to 64 tick and it doesn't bode well.


Cost/Valve Traditionally has never believed in anything above 64tick, the source engine can and is meant to function perfectly well @ 32 tick.


----------



## chemicalfan

So I was watching a YouTube video about economy, and it basically said don't buy a rifle until round 4 (unless you've won the first 2 rounds and the team decide to buy in round 3), and sticking with SMGs & shotguns is better due to frag reward. I'm confused, I thought it was pretty much a race to get rifles as soon as possible?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I was watching a YouTube video about economy, and it basically said don't buy a rifle until round 4 (unless you've won the first 2 rounds and the team decide to buy in round 3), and sticking with SMGs & shotguns is better due to frag reward. I'm confused, I thought it was pretty much a race to get rifles as soon as possible?


That youtube video is wrong, and they don't seem to understand higher level CS. So many people these days buy Armor and a CZ75/P250, and that SMG isn't going to do any good.

Buying a rifle when playing top tier teams is a requirement. If you truly want to learn CS, watch professional CS matches. EMS Cologne is coming up with a prize pot of 250K.


----------



## LazahXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Take a screenshot of your trade history. We'll be able to see what was traded, could have easily been a glitch on Valves part.
> 
> CS:GO items really arent that expensive. DOTA2 items are even more expensive!


Yeah I did send a ticket to steam... :
Steam will not return any items or gifts that you feel have been traded unfairly. There are no exceptions to this policy. All trades are final.

I do have a few screenshots around, but the guy put his knife and mine on the market or to another account pretty much instantly... It wasn't really an expensive knife (65$) but that's an expensive game on steam or my whole steam library on a steam sale so its quite a bit.

Couldn't get a picture of my knife in his inv but you can see the scout which was also in the trade. So whatever pretty much gone forever now







. I've learned from my mistakes and high priced trade will only be done through trade offers so they can't pull some weird slight of hand crap on me...

Screenshots.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That youtube video is wrong, and they don't seem to understand higher level CS. So many people these days buy Armor and a CZ75/P250, and that SMG isn't going to do any good.
> 
> Buying a rifle when playing top tier teams is a requirement. If you truly want to learn CS, watch professional CS matches. EMS Cologne is coming up with a prize pot of 250K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I was watching a YouTube video about economy, and it basically said don't buy a rifle until round 4 (unless you've won the first 2 rounds and the team decide to buy in round 3), and sticking with SMGs & shotguns is better due to frag reward. I'm confused, I thought it was pretty much a race to get rifles as soon as possible?


To expand on what dmaster said there is no specific rules, it will be up to your team (the caller) what you buy and what round you do it on. First rule is make sure you do it together, nothing is more costly than half your team buying.

As a general rule Buy rifles 2nd round if you won the pistol or round 4 if you lost. (If on the terrorist side you plant the bomb any of the first 2 rounds you can generally buy up 3rd round instead of 4th)


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That youtube video is wrong, and they don't seem to understand higher level CS. So many people these days buy Armor and a CZ75/P250, and that SMG isn't going to do any good.
> 
> Buying a rifle when playing top tier teams is a requirement. If you truly want to learn CS, watch professional CS matches. EMS Cologne is coming up with a prize pot of 250K.


This was TheWarOwl, who I thought was a decent source for tutorials? He certainly has a lot of videos up!

Watching pro matches is ok, watched a few on Ginx TV when they were on (I don't know the tournament....called Pro League or something). But I need something a bit more focussed on specific aspects, and more bitesize, rather than watching entire matches trying to gleam a few hints (they could be running specific plays, rather than general stuff)

If TheWarOwl is crap, can anyone recommend another source for tutorial vids?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> To expand on what dmaster said there is no specific rules, it will be up to your team (the caller) what you buy and what round you do it on. First rule is make sure you do it together, nothing is more costly than half your team buying.
> 
> As a general rule Buy rifles 2nd round if you won the pistol or round 4 if you lost. (If on the terrorist side you plant the bomb any of the first 2 rounds you can generally buy up 3rd round instead of 4th)


Sorry for the DP (we replied at the same time), but I don't like buying 2nd round as I tend to die a lot. I'd rather die with a Deagle or UMP then give the enemy a FAMAS


----------



## Swag

Whenever I lose 1st round, I buy armor/pistol and save the next 2 if we lose again. Since most bomb sites in CSGO tend to have small entrances or funnels, pistol+armor is really effective.

If you win 1st round, a lot of people suggest you buy a FAMAS, but I prefer to buy the squirt gun and do risky pushes. Since I will most likely die if they have more than 1 person in the entrance I choose to go to (if they have pistol + armor), I can still gather information for my team.









But my play style is kind of odd so I'm not sure if this is any help.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> This was TheWarOwl, who I thought was a decent source for tutorials? He certainly has a lot of videos up!
> 
> Watching pro matches is ok, watched a few on Ginx TV when they were on (I don't know the tournament....called Pro League or something). But I need something a bit more focussed on specific aspects, and more bitesize, rather than watching entire matches trying to gleam a few hints (they could be running specific plays, rather than general stuff)
> 
> If TheWarOwl is crap, can anyone recommend another source for tutorial vids?


WarOwl is complete garbage in my opinion. For good tutorials, the player actually needs to have a complete understanding of the game. WarOwl doesn't compete at a high level, nor does he understand the game at a high level.

https://www.youtube.com/user/CurseCS/videos

Are the best "tutorial" videos IMO.

Not really sure what Ginx TV is, but when I viewed their site, it doesn't seem it's good material. I couldn't really tell though.

www.hltv.org

When you go to this site, you'll see lots of matches on the right side. Some are semi-pro, and some are pro matches. Teams like NiP, NAVI, HellRaisers, Fnatic, iBuyPower, Cloud9, Titan, Dignitas, Virtus Pro, LDLC, Epsilon. Think that covers most of the top teams, I'm sure I'm missing a few but that covers most.









If you go to the demo section located here: http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=28&ref=quickmenu

You can find the match demos, and it's best to watch one player. So say you like to play B on Inferno, watch JUST ONE player and see how they play B. Now try to mimic what he does when you're playing!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Whenever I lose 1st round, I buy armor/pistol and save the next 2 if we lose again. Since most bomb sites in CSGO tend to have small entrances or funnels, pistol+armor is really effective.
> 
> If you win 1st round, a lot of people suggest you buy a FAMAS, but I prefer to buy the squirt gun and do risky pushes. Since I will most likely die if they have more than 1 person in the entrance I choose to go to (if they have pistol + armor), I can still gather information for my team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my play style is kind of odd so I'm not sure if this is any help.


Makes sense to me, maybe we have similar play styles








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> WarOwl is complete garbage in my opinion. For good tutorials, the player actually needs to have a complete understanding of the game. WarOwl doesn't compete at a high level, nor does he understand the game at a high level.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/CurseCS/videos
> 
> Are the best "tutorial" videos IMO.
> 
> Not really sure what Ginx TV is, but when I viewed their site, it doesn't seem it's good material. I couldn't really tell though.
> 
> www.hltv.org
> 
> When you go to this site, you'll see lots of matches on the right side. Some are semi-pro, and some are pro matches. Teams like NiP, NAVI, HellRaisers, Fnatic, iBuyPower, Cloud9, Titan, Dignitas, Virtus Pro, LDLC, Epsilon. Think that covers most of the top teams, I'm sure I'm missing a few but that covers most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to the demo section located here: http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=28&ref=quickmenu
> 
> You can find the match demos, and it's best to watch one player. So say you like to play B on Inferno, watch JUST ONE player and see how they play B. Now try to mimic what he does when you're playing!


Thanks for the recommendation on CurseCS, I'll have a watch on the train home tonight.

Ginx TV is a cable TV channel here in the UK, it's quite low budget but at least it's on 24/7 on Virgin Media (national cable).
They cover all games, mix of older stuff (especially consoles), but also AAA titles. They ran coverage of something called "CS:GO Pro League", I can't remember any of the teams, and the commentaters were APPALLING, but it was good to watch an hour of CS:GO on the TV (even if it isn't HD)
Found a forum link talking about it - hltv.org/forum/588052-cs-go-on-tv-on-ginx


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Makes sense to me, maybe we have similar play styles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation on CurseCS, I'll have a watch on the train home tonight.
> 
> Ginx TV is a cable TV channel here in the UK, it's quite low budget but at least it's on 24/7 on Virgin Media (national cable).
> They cover all games, mix of older stuff (especially consoles), but also AAA titles. They ran coverage of something called "CS:GO Pro League", I can't remember any of the teams, and the commentaters were APPALLING, but it was good to watch an hour of CS:GO on the TV (even if it isn't HD)
> Found a forum link talking about it - hltv.org/forum/588052-cs-go-on-tv-on-ginx


From reading the comments they were showing games from the Gfinity League. I would following dmasters advice and find games staring those teams and watch them on twitch.

Some Sage advice would be get 5 people together who want to improve ASAP. Even if all you do is 5 person queue for MM you will improve far faster and this will really drive home the importance of coms.


----------



## chemicalfan

Just to show how noob I am, I'm gonna say I don't understand what you mean by "5 person queue". When I play comp, I click on "competitive", it shows all the maps with checkboxes, and I just click the button on the bottom right (start/play/continue/I can't remember). Then I hit Accept on the left when it appears, and hopefully get 10/10 players (else it starts again).

Is there another, better way?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Sorry for the DP (we replied at the same time), but I don't like buying 2nd round as I tend to die a lot. I'd rather die with a Deagle or UMP then give the enemy a FAMAS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just to show how noob I am, I'm gonna say I don't understand what you mean by "5 person queue". When I play comp, I click on "competitive", it shows all the maps with checkboxes, and I just click the button on the bottom right (start/play/continue/I can't remember). Then I hit Accept on the left when it appears, and hopefully get 10/10 players (else it starts again).
> 
> Is there another, better way?


Well under play i believe there is a "play with friends" button, if you click that anyone on your friends list can join you so that you can play with up to 5 other friends. This means that you can work together and learn to play around each other as you can rely on the same people being there.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazahXD*
> 
> Yeah I did send a ticket to steam... :
> Steam will not return any items or gifts that you feel have been traded unfairly. There are no exceptions to this policy. All trades are final.
> 
> I do have a few screenshots around, but the guy put his knife and mine on the market or to another account pretty much instantly... It wasn't really an expensive knife (65$) but that's an expensive game on steam or my whole steam library on a steam sale so its quite a bit.
> 
> Couldn't get a picture of my knife in his inv but you can see the scout which was also in the trade. So whatever pretty much gone forever now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've learned from my mistakes and high priced trade will only be done through trade offers so they can't pull some weird slight of hand crap on me...
> ]


Yea it looks like you got quickswapped


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Yea it looks like you got quickswapped


How does that happen? Dont you have to re-tick the box after the contents of either offer change?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Yea it looks like you got quickswapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that happen? Dont you have to re-tick the box after the contents of either offer change?
Click to expand...

I've heard from May that what they do is they somehow remove their item in less than a split second from the trade when you tick the box, so meanwhile both parties are ready and the trade ends up being made.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I play as a tank.
I can suppress enemies if I have body armor and shoot into where they are while other in my team gather behind me.
I might even get a good hit or so with my pistol.
CS:GO did good when they implemented assist score since it makes it easier for people to understand that a a good team is needed more than one diva.
I've had matches where I had more assists than Kills and deaths together.








But, I never do tactic learning, I just play like I've always done when I played long before I even had internet (against PODbots with my brother, and those bots HS'd you from a mile away as if they had autoaim and wallhack unlike current bots that take a good look at you before even consider shooting).


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> I play as a tank.
> I can suppress enemies if I have body armor and shoot into where they are while other in my team gather behind me.
> I might even get a good hit or so with my pistol.
> CS:GO did good when they implemented assist score since it makes it easier for people to understand that a a good team is needed more than one diva.
> I've had matches where I had more assists than Kills and deaths together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I never do tactic learning, I just play like I've always done when I played long before I even had internet (against PODbots with my brother, and those bots HS'd you from a mile away as if they had autoaim and wallhack unlike current bots that take a good look at you before even consider shooting).


It's really hard to 'tank' HP in this game - a moderately-skilled player will just 1-tap you with his AK and it's gg - the ONLY situation I would suggest tanking is if you're trying to protect a fellow CT who's defusing the bomb while facing the terrorist. This is very situational, however, and usually only works when it's 2 CTs vs. 1 Terrorist.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> I play as a tank.
> I can suppress enemies if I have body armor and shoot into where they are while other in my team gather behind me.
> I might even get a good hit or so with my pistol.
> CS:GO did good when they implemented assist score since it makes it easier for people to understand that a a good team is needed more than one diva.
> I've had matches where I had more assists than Kills and deaths together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I never do tactic learning, I just play like I've always done when I played long before I even had internet (against PODbots with my brother, and those bots HS'd you from a mile away as if they had autoaim and wallhack unlike current bots that take a good look at you before even consider shooting).
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard to 'tank' HP in this game - a moderately-skilled player will just 1-tap you with his AK and it's gg - the ONLY situation I would suggest tanking is if you're trying to protect a fellow CT who's defusing the bomb while facing the terrorist. This is very situational, however, and usually only works when it's 2 CTs vs. 1 Terrorist.
Click to expand...

You're not standing in front of them, but more hiding behind the door or wall corner and occasionally pop up to shoot some and delay them.


----------



## Pwnography

My mates interview with Taz/Final Reaction.






Dmaster, what do you think of this? you seemed to believe they were saving strats but Taz looks genuinely concerned.


----------



## Pwnography

Double


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < BlackOps last round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < Me last round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < Sikka last round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < Rest of team.


Hahahaha. Even I was off a bit on that second game. But I think we all got snubbed when it came to hit reg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Lmao that sums up the night. Though i did really well on the first game but they were...well to put it nicely much lower ranks.
> 
> Why aren't valve's MM servers 128 tick? I don't get it. Because that's what i practice comp in and then go to 64 tick and it doesn't bode well.


Valve doesn't actually own the servers. They outsource them to another hosting company apparently. And that company has said that there aren't enough people that can handle 128 FPS consistently in CS:GO to warrant putting the MM servers 128 tick :/


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Valve doesn't actually own the servers. They outsource them to another hosting company apparently. And that company has said that there aren't enough people that can handle 128 FPS consistently in CS:GO to warrant putting the MM servers 128 tick :/


From what I understand this is right and wrong. Valve could flip the switch and have 128 tick servers. But according to it's own statistics - like 80% of the player base plays with ~30fps.

Therefore 128 servers would give a MASSIVE advantage to that 5-10% running at 130+fps


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> ...like 80% of the player base plays with ~30fps.


This is just crazy to me. 12 year olds on mom's laptop make up 80% of cs players?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> WarOwl is complete garbage in my opinion. For good tutorials, the player actually needs to have a complete understanding of the game. WarOwl doesn't compete at a high level, nor does he understand the game at a high level.


Haha. If WarOwl (who afaik is GE) is complete garbage then I am the garbage can!









I can say that I have benefited from his videos though. But I will look into the other links you posted. And I do watch pro matches here and there.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> This is just crazy to me. 12 year olds on mom's laptop make up 80% of cs players?
> Haha. If WarOwl (who afaik is GE) is complete garbage then I am the garbage can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I have benefited from his videos though. But I will look into the other links you posted. And I do watch pro matches here and there.


I actually watched his stream a little bit few days ago, LEM at that time. And well, I'm GE but I don't got any serious competetive experience from CS. I have only played for fun in my ~7 years of CS. So in that way I would also be kinda garbage compared to people like dmasteR.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> My mates interview with Taz/Final Reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dmaster, what do you think of this? you seemed to believe they were saving strats but Taz looks genuinely concerned.


I still genuinely believe they were saving strats under Brackets. They did play poorly without a doubt, but I think them saving their strats were part of it. If you watch their Group matches, then watch their Bracket matches you'll notice a world of difference in plays. They went into sites with nearly no smokes during brackets and ran a default nearly every round. Once bracket came into play they went back to their normal VP style of play. Smoke --> Flash --> Push quickly into their face.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> This is just crazy to me. 12 year olds on mom's laptop make up 80% of cs players?
> Haha. If WarOwl (who afaik is GE) is complete garbage then I am the garbage can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say that I have benefited from his videos though. But I will look into the other links you posted. And I do watch pro matches here and there.


He's not Global Elite, I know many people from the reddit community who know him quite well. A CS:GO rank has very little to do with your understanding of the game and playing at a high level. Even those who are Global Elite do not understand some extremely basic concepts.

Adren's video (Ex-iBP member) are much more beneficial as he's able to further explain why what he does is beneficial to your gameplay.


----------



## Wezzor

Guys I know this might be a bit off-topic but many of you look like nice guys that are willing to help.








Well, let's just get straight to my problem. I pretty recently purchased a new computer (you can see in sign). Sometimes I like to play CS:GO with friends but have noticed something really weird (atleast I don't get it). First time I started the game after installing the game the max fps was set to 300. Everything worked perfectly etc no tearing at all. Anyway, I thought why should my GPU work more than needed to, I can't make use of the 300fps anyway. So I turned down the max fps to 120 it felt like a good spot (I've tried a bit lower and a bit higher). But then I started to tearing as hell. I mean, I really tried to play with it but it just didn't work for me. So my question is why does this occur? I'm using a 60Hz IPS screen so it shouldn't really matter if the max fps is set to either 300 or 120?
I could also add that I've also tried vsync triple buffering but the game feels extremly slow somehow then.
These are my current settings:


I appreciate any help you guys can provide.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Guys I know this might be a bit off-topic but many of you look like nice guys that are willing to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's just get straight to my problem. I pretty recently purchased a new computer (you can see in sign). Sometimes I like to play CS:GO with friends but have noticed something really weird (atleast I don't get it). First time I started the game after installing the game the max fps was set to 300. Everything worked perfectly etc no tearing at all. Anyway, I thought why should my GPU work more than needed to, I can't make use of the 300fps anyway. So I turned down the max fps to 120 it felt like a good spot (I've tried a bit lower and a bit higher). But then I started to tearing as hell. I mean, I really tried to play with it but it just didn't worked. So my question is why does this occur? I'm using a 60Hz IPS screen so it shouldn't really matter if the max fps is set to either 300 or 120?
> I could also add that I've also tried vsync triple buffering but the game feels extremly slow somehow then.
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can provide.


Play with 300fps instead of capping. Higher FPS = Less input lag and just a generally smoother feeling.


----------



## BreakDown

I have bought stickers and made my picks for ESL tourney, who do you guys think that will win the day one?

My picks are:
Group A: *NiP* (I think this is a no brainer) and *Hellraisers* (Im not too sure about this one because they got demolished by epsilon at dreamhack 16-0, but im a fanboy







)
Group B: *Team LDLC* (I think they are the superior team) and *NAVI* (I really like Copenhagen Wolfs but I think they are not as consistent as NAVI)
Group C: *Virtus.Pro* (Nuff said) and *Fnatic* (im nut sure about this one, iBP looks strong)
Group D: If a get a *Dignitas* sticker i will pick them as winners and *Titan* (I dont know anything about cloud9 however Titan are strong)

So those are my picks for cologne, what about yours?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I have bought stickers and made my picks for ESL tourney, who do you guys think that will win the day one?
> 
> My picks are:
> Group A: *NiP* (I think this is a no brainer) and *Hellraisers* (Im not too sure about this one because they got demolished by epsilon at dreamhack 16-0, but im a fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Group B: *Team LDLC* (I think they are the superior team) and *NAVI* (I really like Copenhagen Wolfs but I think they are not as consistent as NAVI)
> Group C: *Virtus.Pro* (Nuff said) and *Fnatic* (im nut sure about this one, iBP looks strong)
> Group D: If a get a *Dignitas* sticker i will pick them as winners and *Titan* (I dont know anything about cloud9 however Titan are strong)
> 
> So those are my picks for cologne, what about yours?


Can't say anything about my picks just yet as I haven't finished them, but I can say if anyone needs a sticker let me know. I may have some extras for you on this little game.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Can't say anything about my picks just yet as I haven't finished them, but I can say if anyone needs a sticker let me know. I may have some extras for you on this little game.


I'd love to borrow them. Would totally give them back once a team is eliminated/the tournament ends


----------



## PolyMorphist

Been working my butt off trying to get this Gold Breakout case and now in 2 weeks time a new gold dorito badge will be out for people who spend money on capsules/stickers..... pls volv0 - i wnt 2 b uneek


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'd love to borrow them. Would totally give them back once a team is eliminated/the tournament ends


Just send me a message on Steam, i'll see what I have extras of and give them to you on the teams you want to place it on. I'll be buying another 50 or so sticker capsules tonight/tomorrow after I win a few bets.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Hahahaha. Even I was off a bit on that second game. But I think we all got snubbed when it came to hit reg.
> Valve doesn't actually own the servers. They outsource them to another hosting company apparently. And that company has said that there aren't enough people that can handle 128 FPS consistently in CS:GO to warrant putting the MM servers 128 tick :/


Pssh how? Even maxed i imagine a 760 can run this game at a consistent 120+fps, i might try it out on my 470. You can always compensate settings too.


----------



## twiz0r0r

It's great how all of my skins are worth $.02. I don't see a way for me to realistically be able to trade up without buying a couple skins that are "decent". I'm doing pretty well on betting. 10 bets, 9 wins, so I guess that is a positive.

I played a lot yesterday and did pretty well. First time someone forfeited against the team I was on. Next match we didn't do so swell - got owned by AWPrz. 3+ weeks in and I feel like I'm starting to get the hang of it a little bit - just need better strategy.

correction: I have 2 skins worth $.10 also haha


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Guys I know this might be a bit off-topic but many of you look like nice guys that are willing to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's just get straight to my problem. I pretty recently purchased a new computer (you can see in sign). Sometimes I like to play CS:GO with friends but have noticed something really weird (atleast I don't get it). First time I started the game after installing the game the max fps was set to 300. Everything worked perfectly etc no tearing at all. Anyway, I thought why should my GPU work more than needed to, I can't make use of the 300fps anyway. So I turned down the max fps to 120 it felt like a good spot (I've tried a bit lower and a bit higher). But then I started to tearing as hell. I mean, I really tried to play with it but it just didn't work for me. So my question is why does this occur? I'm using a 60Hz IPS screen so it shouldn't really matter if the max fps is set to either 300 or 120?
> I could also add that I've also tried vsync triple buffering but the game feels extremly slow somehow then.
> These are my current settings:
> 
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can provide.


Screen tearing happens when your FPS is higher than your refresh rate afaik, if you want to remove it you need to set your max fps at 30. I however would concur with Dmaster that just unlock your fps, ive played with a 60hz ips and i either didnt notice or didnt get screen tearing.


----------



## kmac20

I notice it more now than I used to, and not just in steam games.

Probably my eyes or system or somethin who knows. That crap is very distracting. But in FPS i just accept it as part of it, no way I'm havin vsync or any FPS limitations when playing CSGO


----------



## Kainn

sold my FT green camo(can't think of the original name) for a MW one. i like it now, the silencer is more camo'd


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He's not Global Elite, I know many people from the reddit community who know him quite well. A CS:GO rank has very little to do with your understanding of the game and playing at a high level. Even those who are Global Elite do not understand some extremely basic concepts.
> 
> Adren's video (Ex-iBP member) are much more beneficial as he's able to further explain why what he does is beneficial to your gameplay.


I've checked out Adren before. Good stuff. But is he still putting out new content?

Dmaster you should put together a series of csgo tutorials. Or at least one for basics. Speaking of which, would you mind looking at a demo of mine and giving tips?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> I've checked out Adren before. Good stuff. But is he still putting out new content?
> 
> Dmaster you should put together a series of csgo tutorials. Or at least one for basics. Speaking of which, would you mind looking at a demo of mine and giving tips?


I thought about, but I don't believe I have the time currently. If there's enough people wanting a series of CS:GO tutorials, and I have enough motivation to do it. It could potentially happen!

Adren still makes new content, his last video was actually uploaded 5 hours ago!

Ya, just send me a link of the demo into my PM. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I thought about, but I don't believe I have the time currently. *If there's enough people wanting a series of CS:GO tutorials*, and I have enough motivation to do it. It could potentially happen!
> 
> Adren still makes new content, his last video was actually uploaded 5 hours ago!
> 
> Ya, just send me a link of the demo into my PM. I'll take a look at it.


I would love that to happen, specially if they are in depth. If it ever happens let us OCNers know.


----------



## combatflexo

dmasteR any chance CW beats IBP? Thinking about betting CW.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

He should just offer a "bet chance" service where you ask which team and give him 10% if you win.


----------



## Blackops_2

I thought adren was still on IBP?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I thought adren was still on IBP?


Adren stepped down a few months ago due to receiving a job offer and not being about to travel to international LANs.


----------



## chemicalfan

So, dropped into a casual game while dinner was cooking last night, and someone from dignitas was on the server (Alphad, or something like that?). Top of the score sheets of course, people were calling hax and stuff, it was funny. Was interesting watching him play after I died (frequently!), he was good at keeping quiet, listening out for footsteps, then owning the guy.

Also had an epic T round at de_cache, we were all over it. Bomb down & held at least 5-6 times


----------



## Kommanche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So, dropped into a casual game while dinner was cooking last night, and someone from dignitas was on the server (Alphad, or something like that?). Top of the score sheets of course, people were calling hax and stuff, it was funny. Was interesting watching him play after I died (frequently!), he was good at keeping quiet, listening out for footsteps, then owning the guy.
> 
> Also had an epic T round at de_cache, we were all over it. Bomb down & held at least 5-6 times


We at Scan sponsor Dignitas







They're in this Friday after about 7pm for a gaming session if you want to drop by and meet them.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Screen tearing happens when your FPS is higher than your refresh rate afaik, if you want to remove it you need to set your max fps at 30. I however would concur with Dmaster that just unlock your fps, ive played with a 60hz ips and i either didnt notice or didnt get screen tearing.


Yep, I'll just leave it unlocked. Thanks for all your help btw!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I notice it more now than I used to, and not just in steam games.
> 
> Probably my eyes or system or somethin who knows. That crap is very distracting. But in FPS i just accept it as part of it, no way I'm havin vsync or any FPS limitations when playing CSGO


I wouldn't say that I'm a hardcore CS:GO player but even for me the vsync on the game felt somehow very weird. I've used vsync on other FPS games and then it have worked perfectly fine. (triple buffering to be more correct)


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kommanche*
> 
> We at Scan sponsor Dignitas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're in this Friday after about 7pm for a gaming session if you want to drop by and meet them.


Lol, thanks for the offer but it's a bit of a trek for me


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So, dropped into a casual game while dinner was cooking last night, and someone from dignitas was on the server (Alphad, or something like that?). Top of the score sheets of course, people were calling hax and stuff, it was funny. Was interesting watching him play after I died (frequently!), he was good at keeping quiet, listening out for footsteps, then owning the guy.
> 
> Also had an epic T round at de_cache, we were all over it. Bomb down & held at least 5-6 times


I still hvae Device on my FL and talk to him daily. lol. He's so nice


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone been paying attention to the new Double Scout and 3 CZ setup on a eco? Titan started it from what I could tell, and more and more teams have started to use it lately.


----------



## MR-e

definitely, cw made quick work of ibp just now with it. imo, they challenged way too much at mid.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Titan Or Virtus Pro guys??


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Titan Or Virtus Pro guys??


I'd go for VP.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Titan Or Virtus Pro guys??


Virtus all the way


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone been paying attention to the new Double Scout and 3 CZ setup on a eco? Titan started it from what I could tell, and more and more teams have started to use it lately.


IMO scout is awful in this game, accelleration is too fast. So hard to hit a hs on someone who is strafing and with the power of pistols you will just die as soon as someone faces you. 5 x Fiveseven/CZ + Armour is far superior.


----------



## MR-e

^ that is the point of this strat. utilizing the nature of the scout, the two players make use of the mobility to inflict as much damage as possible. the point of two scouts mid (d2 viable) is to quick peek mid and hope both scouts hit the same or multiple targets. this effectively helps the cz players who are stationed at close quarters mow down the t's when they come around the corner. risky, but pays off when it works, and it's been working well. just like how titan innovated the p250/armor buy, this is starting to catch on as a new meta.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^ that is the point of this strat. utilizing the nature of the scout, the two players make use of the mobility to inflict as much damage as possible. the point of two scouts mid (d2 viable) is to quick peek mid and hope both scouts hit the same or multiple targets. this effectively helps the cz players who are stationed at close quarters mow down the t's when they come around the corner. risky, but pays off when it works, and it's been working well. just like how titan innovated the p250/armor buy, this is starting to catch on as a new meta.


I understand the concept, but its so easy to shut down. Having 2 people poke at the same time consistently is harder in practise, additionally the strat requires that you hold a site as you cant retake, which isnt easy when you committing 2 people to mid.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just made the best trade of my life:



Traded my Karambit CH (worth 130k) for this Butterfly Slaughter (worth 220k)...

The weirdest part was that the guy was perfectly fine with the trade, and that he was totally alright losing 80-90k value like that. His excuse was along the lines of "i like ch ^-^"


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> "i like ch ^-^"


Sounds like a classy dude

Said it before, say it again -- scout is OP. Such a good eco gun. Only eco gun that can effectively counter an awp at long range.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Sounds like a classy dude
> 
> Said it before, say it again -- scout is OP. Such a good eco gun. Only eco gun that can effectively counter an awp at long range.


IMO It cant, the only time ive seen a scout challenge an awper and win is once when guardian got a kill from Mid doors up 2 the top of mid. The reality of the scout is that if you stay poked for long enough to get a HS you will always get killed first as any good awper will just flick to your body. Sure you can strafe/jump and maybe land a body shot, but you basically pre-firing and at that point on top of which you could be challenged by an AK and instantly die.

However the original question was as a 2nd round buy, and realistically i think you would have to hit 2/3 body shots to make it worth the purchase otherwise i dont think your "softening" them up enough for it to matter.


----------



## twiz0r0r

anyone know a workaround for the disablemotd "bug"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> anyone know a workaround for the disablemotd "bug"


Didn't think there was a bug, I've been using disablemotd and have had no issues.


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just made the best trade of my life:
> 
> 
> 
> Traded my Karambit CH (worth 130k) for this Butterfly Slaughter (worth 220k)...
> 
> The weirdest part was that the guy was perfectly fine with the trade, and that he was totally alright losing 80-90k value like that. His excuse was along the lines of "i like ch ^-^"


This really makes me want to get a CH gut to wait for the one special person. Or I may get the cheapest statTrak knife on the market.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> This really makes me want to get a CH gut to wait for the one special person. Or I may get the cheapest statTrak knife on the market.


gut case hardened knives don't go for much.

StatTrak knives are impossible to sell

This is my gut knife







I searched for about a month before I found it.

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=284320563

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=284320585


----------



## NateST

Quick Mirage ace @ L.E Level on gun round.


----------



## Wezzor

Does anyone know if cases will drop during the ESL One Cologne 2014 event?


----------



## funkmetal

Made my first CS:GO Lounge Bet last night, thought I would post to see opinions on my choices

http://s910.photobucket.com/user/funkmetal1592/media/FirstCSGOLoungeBet_zpsb8f72eba.png.html


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Made my first CS:GO Lounge Bet last night, thought I would post to see opinions on my choices
> 
> http://s910.photobucket.com/user/funkmetal1592/media/FirstCSGOLoungeBet_zpsb8f72eba.png.html


Very risky bets.

NaVi has been very random lately, sometimes losing to tier 2 teams, sometimes beating very good teams. Could go either way, I skipped this bet.
Dignitas and Fnatic are both sort of new and not fully tested rosters, I think the odds are waaaaaaay too lopsided, Dignitas should not be favored that much. I put a medium bet on Fnatic.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Very risky bets.
> 
> NaVi has been very random lately, sometimes losing to tier 2 teams, sometimes beating very good teams. Could go either way, I skipped this bet.
> Dignitas and Fnatic are both sort of new and not fully tested rosters, I think the odds are waaaaaaay too lopsided, Dignitas should not be favored that much. I put a medium bet on Fnatic.


So are HR, both team rely on aim/individual skill. Navi Puts in more time praccing so you would expect them to win. However, i would agree never bet on these teams







.

Dig should be fnatic, but again might not be worth the odds at 75/25.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

what happened yesterday Titan Vs VP ...in csgo lounge says ''postponed''

what's that mean? They play again today...

thinking betting on fnatic today vs dignitas...


----------



## Jack Mac

http://imgur.com/G6ZAt

Can I get an appraisal on this? I'd like to know before I purchase it.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/G6ZAt
> 
> Can I get an appraisal on this? I'd like to know before I purchase it.


210-240k for this. Pattern is know as the 'reversed dragon claw'. There's a guy on the trade Sub-Reddit selling an identical one for 210k

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2ctvso/pc_reverse_dragon_claw_ft_karambit_case_hardened/
.

He originally wanted 260k for it but because he's quickselling he's only asking for 210k


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/G6ZAt
> 
> Can I get an appraisal on this? I'd like to know before I purchase it.


If you are using pure keys, offer him 180k first and see what he says.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Does anyone know if cases will drop during the ESL One Cologne 2014 event?


The event cases will be dropping for ESL ONE Cologne as this is a Valve event.


----------



## Kainn

How does everyone get so many keys and what not??


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> How does everyone get so many keys and what not??


Buy low, sell high. Also, invest.


----------



## Kyal

Is there a trick to counting keys in the trade window? LOL.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Is there a trick to counting keys in the trade window? LOL.


I do the old fashioned multiplication trick, count top row and side row, then subtract the ones from the last row if applicable.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Is there a trick to counting keys in the trade window? LOL.


Copy and paste the side bar where is says "placed" and then paste it into notepad ++ it will show the amount of lines, therefore counting everything that was placed and removed. By removing the lines including removed, and your name you get the amount of items they placed


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> How does everyone get so many keys and what not??


Buy keys for cheap via paypal, and then buy items at a low key price, and then sell it for more than you bought it.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Buy keys for cheap via paypal, and then buy items at a low key price, and then sell it for more than you bought it.


Via PayPal?


----------



## funkmetal

Made a killing off of the Fnatic Win today









Top items in the returned line is what I bet, the others are what I won










http://s910.photobucket.com/user/funkmetal1592/media/50return_zpscbec1ad8.png.html


----------



## Caldeio

I bet on them too, got a .10 cent skin. First bet









I don't know much about the people playing now though. Any ideas?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I bet on them too, got a .10 cent skin. First bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about the people playing now though. Any ideas?


Not a clue, that was my first bet too XD


----------



## Caldeio

I made a bet on the CEVO match with exertus and reliable. I bet on reliable, with a .03 cent skin from my returns. .19 value if win.

Also a .08cent skin on Savage in the Netcode V savage match .16value


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Buy keys for cheap via paypal, and then buy items at a low key price, and then sell it for more than you bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> Via PayPal?
Click to expand...

People sell their keys for real money. Because in the end, keys are real money turned into virtual money. Since people who trade a lot make a lot of virtual money, they want to convert some of it to real money. So they gather around 100 - 1000 keys and sell it for real cash at a discount versus the Steam cost. Buying keys (if you receive first) is not bad at all, however, selling keys is where the problem lies. You are going to want a really good middleman that is 100% verified (some people impersonate big middlemans and this is a growing problem). Paypal has a chargeback, and trust me, it isn't hard for someone to scam another. Essentially, due to Paypal's legal obligations, anyone who claims their account has been stolen due to a Paypal breach (which is a valid reason) will have the money that was spent on their account fully reimbursed. Paypal 'charges back' the money that they sent to the receiving party.

So short of it all, keys are around $2.00 if you buy through Paypal. I do this, but always with someone I trust, like a popular streamer / real-life friend.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 210-240k for this. Pattern is know as the 'reversed dragon claw'. There's a guy on the trade Sub-Reddit selling an identical one for 210k
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2ctvso/pc_reverse_dragon_claw_ft_karambit_case_hardened/
> .
> 
> He originally wanted 260k for it but because he's quickselling he's only asking for 210k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> If you are using pure keys, offer him 180k first and see what he says.


He only wants my full fade bayonet (not M9)


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Via PayPal?


Yea, like I sell keys for $2 each to people if they send me money on paypal, some do it cheaper than that.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> He only wants my full fade bayonet (not M9)


That's not bad then. It will take a long time to sell though

sorry for DP







((((

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=297281416

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=297269357

NEW KNIVESSS YAYYYYY


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> That's not bad then. It will take a long time to sell though
> 
> sorry for DP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=297281416
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=297269357
> 
> NEW KNIVESSS YAYYYYY


Yeah I just got it. hope I can make a nice profit off of it. I'm not really good with CH pricing, and this is my first CH knife. Too bad it's battle-scarred. I hope that doesn't influence the price too much. And why are you in that server? The people there are clueless. "*Thick German accent*135K for your bayonet fade, most I can do..(after saying it's full fade) Ok most I can do is 140K.(Tell him my C/O is 155K) and he still says 140K." And people thought it wasn't full fade even though I got it confirmed by multiple people with more trading experience.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yeah I just got it. hope I can make a nice profit off of it. I'm not really good with CH pricing, and this is my first CH knife. Too bad it's battle-scarred. I hope that doesn't influence the price too much. And why are you in that server? The people there are clueless. "*Thick German accent*135K for your bayonet fade, most I can do..(after saying it's full fade) Ok most I can do is 140K.(Tell him my C/O is 155K) and he still says 140K." And people thought it wasn't full fade even though I got it confirmed by multiple people with more trading experience.


I make them jealous daily, or I go in there and transfer 1000 sticker capsules into my inv and crash the server hahahahahahahahahaahahahaha

/id/zemco999 if you want help selling it


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I make them jealous daily, or I go in there and transfer 1000 sticker capsules into my inv and crash the server hahahahahahahahahaahahahaha
> 
> /id/zemco999 if you want help selling it


I think I'll manage lol. I'll probably sell it on r'/globaloffensivetrade since they seem to respect the value of blue case hardened knives more than CSGOLounge.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I think I'll manage lol. I'll probably sell it on r'/globaloffensivetrade since they seem to respect the value of blue case hardened knives more than CSGOLounge.


Can confirm best place on the internet.


----------



## combatflexo

Just picked up $140 in steam cards, time to go steam market KNIFE shopping. Any suggestions? I'm looking for statTrak, I just need to know how many kills I get with even though it will be minimal.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I think I'll manage lol. I'll probably sell it on r'/globaloffensivetrade since they seem to respect the value of blue case hardened knives more than CSGOLounge.


ask 2sh0ts to invite you to blue gems


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> Just picked up $140 in steam cards, time to go steam market KNIFE shopping. Any suggestions? I'm looking for statTrak, I just need to know how many kills I get with even though it will be minimal.


What do you mean exactly? You can get as many kills as you want with stattrak, there is no limit.

To be perfectly honest though, stattrak knives are kinda pointless.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What do you mean exactly? You can get as many kills as you want with stattrak, there is no limit.
> 
> To be perfectly honest though, stattrak knives are kinda pointless.


He's saying he wont get many kills

StatTrak knives are impossibru to trade. Especially $140 ones. I would stay away from them


----------



## combatflexo

Exactly what zemco said. So I just abandon the StatTrak and just get a knife I like then, but deep down that StatTrak is burning inside for whatever reason.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> Exactly what zemco said. So I just abandon the StatTrak and just get a knife I like then, but deep down that StatTrak is burning inside for whatever reason.


Trust me... They really arent that great. It just an annoying scratch on the blade that won't go away.


----------



## Jack Mac

Is there a way to bump trades on r/globaloffensivetrade?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Is there a way to bump trades on r/globaloffensivetrade?


Nope, just create an identical one 6 hours later.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Hey guys,

I've been scammed, again.

Here's a Reddit thread explaining the situation - if you could take 1 min to report him the CS:GO trading community would appreciate it.










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2d000l/q_just_got_scammed_buying_keys_can_i_chargeback/%5B/URL

This isn't too bad for me since I can just call my CC company and file a dispute, but it's still annoying for me because I have to wait 15 days before I can get my keys back


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Sent in a report


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Steam Community is unavailable...
EDIT: Working now.

EDIT2: Isn't there a separate reputation site for Steam? Thought someone linked it with the last trade scam that happened in here.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Isn't there a separate reputation site for Steam? Thought someone linked it with the last trade scam that happened in here.


http://steamrep.com/


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I see everyone has got together and shared the report there as well.

EDIT: Looks like a moderator is needing a little more information.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [MISC]
> Updated the Challenger ESL sticker.
> Team MTS Gamegod Wolf updated their sticker.
> Enabled the Virtus.Pro (Holo) | Cologne 2014 sticker to be used for the Cologne Pick'Em Challenge.
> Spectators can now hear the caster via GOTV on official event matches and toggle a variety of options (from the scoreboard) that allows caster to control the local user spectator experience.
> Fixed an exploit that allowed players to use an sv_cheats-protected sound mixer state on non-sv_cheats game servers.
> Fixed upside-down label position on butterfly knife model.
> Fixed the string "X saved Y by killing Z" showing X as Z for spectators.
> When a camera switches between nearby players when spectating, it now interpolates (disable via game options menu).
> The spectator panel no longer goes away when the scoreboard comes up, but the player health sub panel still does.
> The HUD no longer goes away when the bomb explodes for spectators/gotv viewers.
> The scoreboard mouse cursor now comes up automatically when you are an HLTV spectator.
> Added panels to the spectator panel that will show a variety of information about current matches during official events.


A nice little update to get ready for next weekend's 250K dollar tournament!









Oh and also:

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/08/10054/

*
MAKE SURE TO LINK YOUR TWITCH ACCOUNT WITH YOUR STEAM ACCOUNT TO GET SOUVENIOR DROPS DURING THE EVENT.*

Images of the new CACHE collection:



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Images of the new CACHE collection:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Love the Five-Seven and the Galil! Glock is nice too.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

hoh man that glock <3

I think I'll pick up that along with the MP9 when possible.


----------



## waylo88

So I just put a Cloud 9 sticker on the default silenced M4, and it doesn't show. The sticker is no longer in my inventory either. Restarting my game didn't fix the issue.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A nice little update to get ready for next weekend's 250K dollar tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and also:
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/08/10054/
> 
> *
> MAKE SURE TO LINK YOUR TWITCH ACCOUNT WITH YOUR STEAM ACCOUNT TO GET SOUVENIOR DROPS DURING THE EVENT.*
> 
> Images of the new CACHE collection:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


So how does one go about getting these drops? Do you have to be playing during the event or watching GOTV or watching Twitch?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A nice little update to get ready for next weekend's 250K dollar tournament!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and also:
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/08/10054/
> 
> *
> MAKE SURE TO LINK YOUR TWITCH ACCOUNT WITH YOUR STEAM ACCOUNT TO GET SOUVENIOR DROPS DURING THE EVENT.*
> 
> Images of the new CACHE collection:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how does one go about getting these drops? Do you have to be playing during the event or watching GOTV or watching Twitch?
Click to expand...

Link your Steam on Twitch and watch the stream while the event is on and your account will receive the item if you get a drop. I believe you get drops while watching GOTV too though, but it doesn't double your chances if it's the same account.


----------



## combatflexo

Well after long debate I decided to go with this flip knife. It was cheap $54.85 and I like this skin.

http://i.imgur.com/rXC4vDH.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/4FvXwmD.jpg?1

I just couldn't bring my self to pay $100+ for a knife and I don't plan on selling it anytime soon, and now I have more money to buy guns to bet for this weekend.


----------



## Blackops_2

I feel like ever since I really got into comp and started taking things seriously I've gotten worse at it lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 8/11/2014
> 
> [MISC]
> - The planted bomb now allows other players to defuse if the previous defusing player has disconnected.
> - Fixed the butterfly knife having a quickswitch advantage.
> - Fixed spectator view FOV being incorrect sometimes (like when leaving a player who was scoped).
> - Added a convar to let servers disable observer target interpolation (sv_disable_observer_interpolation).
> - Fixed a crash when bringing up the scoreboard.
> - Fixed some scoreboard entries sometimes showing 999.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


one of the patch notes should be give kain a butterfly knife..


----------



## chemicalfan

So they didn't patch that bug where skins show up on the wrong guns?
(saw it on reddit yesterday)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So they didn't patch that bug where skins show up on the wrong guns?
> (saw it on reddit yesterday)


That's been around for ages and seems to just be a texture loading issue. Not sure if it's related to video memory or alt+tabbing or something like that.


----------



## chemicalfan

It's a bizarre issue though, where skins can be applied to guns, where the combination doesn't exist in the market or anywhere. Can kinda understand how it would come about, but it kinda raises a point of "why aren't all the skins available for all the guns then"? For example - I'd love it if all the AK skins were also available for the Galil, ditto M4A1-S & M4A4.

/dream


----------



## funkmetal

Just got my Gold Operation Breakout Challenge Coin


----------



## Shanenanigans

And how many missions did you have to complete for that..?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> And how many missions did you have to complete for that..?


If I'm not wrong you need to complete 15 missions.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> And how many missions did you have to complete for that..?


It's 15 Missions


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> It's a bizarre issue though, where skins can be applied to guns, where the combination doesn't exist in the market or anywhere. Can kinda understand how it would come about, but it kinda raises a point of "why aren't all the skins available for all the guns then"? For example - I'd love it if all the AK skins were also available for the Galil, ditto M4A1-S & M4A4.
> 
> /dream


I've only had the issue once where my Black Laminate skin got printed onto the bomb somehow.


----------



## dmasteR

Seems like every professional team over in the European scene really enjoy overpass! Really nice to hear, because I've always thought it was a solid map!









Who's ready for a fantastic weekend of Counter-Strike? 250K Tournament!


----------



## waylo88

I always want to try Overpass, but the queue times for it are horrendous.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I always want to try Overpass, but the queue times for it are horrendous.


What's considered horrendous?

My Que times are literally always around 20mins+, anything below is a gift.

How's this for a Que time?





I'm ready to bet EMS ONE ^_^


----------



## PolyMorphist

It makes me sad how arguably the best and worst teams in the tournament are going against each other in the first game. I know this is how ladders are supposed to work but it's just unfortunate how MTS are going up against NiP for their very first tournament game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> It makes me sad how arguably the best and worst teams in the tournament are going against each other in the first game. I know this is how ladders are supposed to work but it's just unfortunate how MTS are going up against NiP for their very first tournament game.


I honestly have no idea how good MTS is, but they might surprise NiP considering the state of NiP last we saw them. It is a BO1, so any upset could easily happen.

http://titan.pro/news/read/The-CS-GO-Money-System-With-Ex6TenZ/14

This is really good for people new to CS:GO/CS!


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What's considered horrendous?
> 
> My Que times are literally always around 20mins+, anything below is a gift.


10-20 minutes. When you have friends with kids and stuff, waiting 10+ minutes to find a match isn't really an option, which is why we usually just go with the 1-3 minute queue times for D2/Nuke/Inferno.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> 10-20 minutes. When you have friends with kids and stuff, waiting 10+ minutes to find a match isn't really an option, which is why we usually just go with the 1-3 minute queue times for D2/Nuke/Inferno.


I wish I had 1-3 min que times, haha. The last time I had a que tim under 10 mins was well over 2 months ago....


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Seems like every professional team over in the European scene really enjoy overpass! Really nice to hear, because I've always thought it was a solid map!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's ready for a fantastic weekend of Counter-Strike? 250K Tournament!


Overpass showed promise pretty early, just needed a lot of tweaks to get it to a state that it was playable.

Looking forward to ESL One, first matches look easy to pick but I'm expecting some upsets.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I wish I had 1-3 min que times, haha. The last time I had a que tim under 10 mins was well over 2 months ago....


We're all MG1 to DMG, so that also helps.


----------



## Sikkamore

Looking forward to Cologne







I work Thursday then have the rest of the tournament booked off haha perks of working at EB Games? The managers understand your gaming needs









Who's everyone betting for on the first round? I still need to buy my stickers unless dmasteR comes through for me


----------



## MR-e

If I was a betting man:

*nip* > wolf

epsilon < *hellraisers*

ldlc < *london conspiracy*

copenhagen wolves < *navi*

*virtus.pro* > dat

*ibp* > fnatic

*dignitas* > vox eminor

titan < *cloud9*


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Looking forward to Cologne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work Thursday then have the rest of the tournament booked off haha perks of working at EB Games? The managers understand your gaming needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's everyone betting for on the first round? I still need to buy my stickers unless dmasteR comes through for me


I got you!

Just need to know the stickers you need. :]

Stage at EMS Cologne.


----------



## Wezzor

Well, I guess it's soon time to prepare my 8 twitch accounts and 8 steam accounts for le drops


----------



## MR-e

i wonder how much the first drops will sell for. i remember the first dreamhack i saw the first few went for $100. too bad i'll be at work all day, if i manage to get a drop im looking to sell asap when i get home.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> i wonder how much the first drops will sell for. i remember the first dreamhack i saw the first few went for $100. too bad i'll be at work all day, if i manage to get a drop im looking to sell asap when i get home.


If I remember correctly I sold my first 2 cases for around 50 euro each.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> If I was a betting man:
> 
> *nip* > wolf
> 
> epsilon < *hellraisers*
> 
> ldlc < *london conspiracy*
> 
> copenhagen wolves < *navi*
> 
> *virtus.pro* > dat
> 
> *ibp* > fnatic
> 
> *dignitas* > vox eminor
> 
> titan < *cloud9*


I agree with all of these except ibp vs fnatic, which still could go either way


----------



## dmasteR

One of my larger winnings from CS:GO Lounge. 750 Value.


----------



## MR-e

dmaster, you are a god amongst betters. seen some of that krook guy's bets on esea and he's nothing compared to you. so modest in our little corner of the community over here


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> One of my larger winnings from CS:GO Lounge. 750 Value.


WOW!


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> One of my larger winnings from CS:GO Lounge. 750 Value.


My jelly is overflowing... more importantly m y shot has been off these last few days and it's been bothering me


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> One of my larger winnings from CS:GO Lounge. 750 Value.


Meanwhile in May's CS:GO Lounge..


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Meanwhile in May's CS:GO Lounge..


I had something similiar to you so I decided to stop betting.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I had something similiar to you so I decided to stop betting.


lol



A lot of my losses are just betting 10 cents on an underdog just because I can though. I've won approximately 35 of my last 50 which is when I decided to stop doing extremely dumb stuff and stop reading other people's opinions on reddit.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my losses are just betting 10 cents on an underdog just because I can though. I've won approximately 35 of my last 50 which is when I decided to stop doing extremely dumb stuff and stop reading other people's opinions on reddit.


Well, I don't see any point of betting 10 cents but you gotta take in mind that everyone is different.


----------



## TheYonderGod

26/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Well, I don't see any point of betting 10 cents but you gotta take in mind that everyone is different.


Low risk (10 cents), possible high reward ($1+)

For example: http://i.imgur.com/4JaCEXw.jpg (Not saying I would reccomend it on this particular game, but sometimes a team has 10% or less odds when they really should have like 20%


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Was gonna pick up a boxed copy of CS1.6/CZ for $3 yesterday, but decided against it. Even though I own both already I like to collect physical copies of things


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol Dmaster should just do a giveaway for the people on OCN. And probably teach us his skills in betting.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol Dmaster should just do a giveaway for the people on OCN. And probably teach us his skills in betting.


7:12 PM - Psycho29388: Mind if have a Deagle Blaze and a couple Awp Asiimovs?
7:14 PM - dmasteR ♛: Sure
7:14 PM - dmasteR ♛: How many awps do you need?
7:15 PM - Psycho29388: Only 5
7:15 PM - dmasteR ♛: Alright, send a trade offer.
7:17 PM - Psycho29388: Damn, thanks!
7:18 PM - dmasteR ♛: No, thank you psycho :]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Totalie leget chat lohg ^^


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol Dmaster should just do a giveaway for the people on OCN. And probably teach us his skills in betting.


I second this haha.

I can't bet or anything for 7 days...this is lame...why did i clear cookies lol


----------



## MR-e

sucks, matches start at 11pm tonight for me. i'll be sleeping by then


----------



## twiz0r0r

ya...some of steam's security sh111t drives me nuts.


----------



## waylo88

Anyone have an extra LDLC, Navi, and HR sticker they'd be willing to swap for the duration of the event? I've got spare VP, Titan, dAT, and Fnatic stickers. I just need those three to finish making my picks is all. After the event is over we could trade back.

Add me if interested.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/waylo/


----------



## LocoDiceGR

I add @waylo88 & @PsYcHo29388 on steam...my name is LocoDiceGR accept for some future comptetitve matches if you wanna...
Now i cant play i dont have a pc


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Anyone have an extra LDLC, Navi, and HR sticker they'd be willing to swap for the duration of the event? I've got spare VP, Titan, dAT, and Fnatic stickers. I just need those three to finish making my picks is all. After the event is over we could trade back.
> 
> Add me if interested.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/waylo/


Might have some left. I'll message you on Steam.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I second this haha.
> 
> I can't bet or anything for 7 days...this is lame...why did i clear cookies lol


You can bet and trade actually. Just make sure you do it all through the Steam Client. Accept trades through Steam client.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol Dmaster should just do a giveaway for the people on OCN. And probably teach us his skills in betting.


There's honestly nothing to truly teach. It's understanding that the odds on CSGL have no representation on how good and balanced the two teams are majority of the time. You factor in the fact that its a BO1/BO3, and you break down which maps you'll assume each team will veto. Now determine how much this match matters to them.

Now say the CSGOLOUNGE odds are 80/20 like they were last night in favor of Lunatik. Savage (A team I played for last season), according to CSGL has a 20% chance of winning. Well I instantly know that's not even true, and these odds are heavily skewed. Knowing the map was Cache, and neither teams have truly practiced on the map the odds were truly 60/40 in favor of Lunatik.

When odd's are 60/40, there's high potential of a upset already. With odds on CSGL being 80/20, there's literally no reason to even put any value on Lunatik when Savage has such good potential of beating Lunatik and with odds like those you can make tons (3.65 to 1).

I do a lot of sport betting, so that probably helps me understand this better lol.


----------



## Caldeio

I won on savage last night! Almost had a vex when too but they dropped the ball after the switch, it was crazy. Only bet .10 skin cus i don't have a big inventory like you guys!

First big bid on fnatic. Got that bizon in my first case opening.


----------



## Sikkamore

What time does this all start at? I hate trying to find the times for the matches because they never say WHAT timezone they're representing. I'm assuming 9:00 is 9:00am local time so it'll be 4am my time (EST) that they start. Joyyyy.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

You have logged in from a new device. In order to protect the items in your inventory, you will be unable to trade from this device for 7 days.

Because i format my pc...goddamn i didnt know that...

i try to accept the trade from the steam client with no luck..

any solutions? i wanna bet on cloud9


----------



## doomlord52

So my ping decided to triple itself (from ~20 to 61) and now I can't awp. Great.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> What time does this all start at? I hate trying to find the times for the matches because they never say WHAT timezone they're representing. I'm assuming 9:00 is 9:00am local time so it'll be 4am my time (EST) that they start. Joyyyy.


http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/fullscreen.html?mode=a&iso=20140814T09&year=2014&month=8&day=14&hour=9&min=0&sec=0&p0=311&msg=2014%20ESL%20One%20Cologne%20CS%3aGO%20Championship

Got all my sticker picks in place (thanks again dmaster). I've got the following:

NIP > MTS
HR > Epsilon
VP > dAT
iBP > Fnatic
LDLC > LC
Navi > CW
Dignitas > VOX
Cloud9 > Titan


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> You have logged in from a new device. In order to protect the items in your inventory, you will be unable to trade from this device for 7 days.
> 
> Because i format my pc...goddamn i didnt know that...
> 
> i try to accept the trade from the steam client with no luck..
> 
> any solutions? i wanna bet on cloud9


ya this sucks....


----------



## MR-e

approx how much $ would i be looking at to buy all the stickers on the market place to place bets on? i'm as frugal as a gamer can be when it comes to skins as evident from my lack of skins in my inventory (0, all default). every drop i get i sell and use the funds to buy into the operations.


----------



## Blackops_2

So despite getting a larger mousepad and lowering sensitivity i went back up last night and played so well for the first time in a long time. I'm at 1.23 or so with probably a little over 800dpi. Low sensitivity was great for me at some distance but up close and even when tracking i felt i was always behind my target. Pistol rounds became abysmal. More wrist twitching kind of person i guess. If my keyboard/mouse was level with chair and my arms weren't elevated i feel like i could go with a huge mousepad and really low sensitivity.

I still haven't dropped a pair to bet lol. Don't want to lose my skins right now.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> approx how much $ would i be looking at to buy all the stickers on the market place to place bets on? i'm as frugal as a gamer can be when it comes to skins as evident from my lack of skins in my inventory (0, all default). every drop i get i sell and use the funds to buy into the operations.


I believe they range anywhere from $.30 up to like $3. How much you spend all depends on what teams you want to bet on. The more popular teams stickers are more expensive.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So despite getting a larger mousepad and lowering sensitivity i went back up last night and played so well for the first time in a long time. I'm at 1.23 or so with probably a little over 800dpi. Low sensitivity was great for me at some distance but up close and even when tracking i felt i was always behind my target. Pistol rounds became abysmal. More wrist twitching kind of person i guess. If my keyboard/mouse was level with chair and my arms weren't elevated i feel like i could go with a huge mousepad and really low sensitivity.
> 
> I still haven't dropped a pair to bet lol. Don't want to lose my skins right now.


I'm at 800/1.8 so you're lower sens than me. I did play with 400/3 for a bit but I just like the higher sensitivity as like you I'm a wrist aimer. Biggest thing that helped me was matching that in every other game I play - I used to play with much higher sensitivity in other games and then going back to CS everything felt weird.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The amount of rage that is flowing throughout me right now is unreal.

The last sticker I need for voting is Navi, and I just got a breakout case as a drop, so I thought "Okay cool! I can get the Navi sticker now!". Sold my case on the market and found out not a minute later that the price for Navi is near $3. At this point I thought "Okay, guess I'll just try my luck with the sticker capsule." So I bought one with the money made from the case, opened it up, and landed here...



The worst part is that London Conspiracy is barely worth 30 cents


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I'm at 800/1.8 so you're lower sens than me. I did play with 400/3 for a bit but I just like the higher sensitivity as like you I'm a wrist aimer. Biggest thing that helped me was matching that in every other game I play - I used to play with much higher sensitivity in other games and then going back to CS everything felt weird.


Yeah my sensitivity in other FPS is ridiculously high compared to CS. I haven't played any others though in a long while. But i remember going back to BF and i was like whoa this is ridiculous.


----------



## MR-e

normally i dont do this kind of thing but stickers seem like a fun thing to bet on since they're worth so little.


----------



## doomlord52

Any idea why my game always crashes when it's about to finish "loading resources" in offline mode? Game works fine when connecting to servers, but I can't play against bots offline anymore. I've tried multiple maps as well as verifying cache.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Any idea why my game always crashes when it's about to finish "loading resources" in offline mode? Game works fine when connecting to servers, but I can't play against bots offline anymore. I've tried multiple maps as well as verifying cache.


Does it actually crash, or take awhile to load? My game just takes awhile to load....

Who's ready for ESL COLOGNE? Couple more hours!!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who's ready for ESL COLOGNE? Couple more hours!!


I AM! Still playing Black Ops 2 Zombies with my friend while waiting haha


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Couple more hours? CsGoLounge says 50+ minutes for the match to begin


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Couple more hours? CsGoLounge says 50+ minutes for the match to begin


You are indeed correct, but I assume there will be delays.

I mean honestly, whats a CS:GO tournament without delays? It's a nice bonus!


----------



## Sikkamore

What twitch.tv stream do we watch to still get drops?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

This is the main stream channel...if i am wrong someone correct me


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the main stream channel...if i am wrong someone correct me


I believe this is the correct stream.

ESL Counter-Strike
‏@ESLCS
There will be no GOTV audio for the first day of ESL One Cologne


----------



## chemicalfan

Can't watch stream as I'm at work








Can't believe they're making the players get up for 9am! -_-

I doubt it, but is there a website that just "streams" the score? Like a live news feed type thing? Might get away with leaving that window open in the corner


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't watch stream as I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe they're making the players get up for 9am! -_-
> 
> I doubt it, but is there a website that just "streams" the score? Like a live news feed type thing? Might get away with leaving that window open in the corner


www.hltv.org

And start the scorebot.


----------



## BreakDown

So i was watching the Epsilon VS Hellraisers match on GOTV and i cant seem to find how to hear the casters commentary from GOTV. Can anyone help me?

Also... such a let down for me, 16-1... such a horrible score, i thought that after Dreamhack Valencia where Epsilon defeated HR 16-0 they would be hungry for revenge, but i guess not.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> www.hltv.org
> 
> And start the scorebot.


Being a noob - where is the scorebot?

Edit: Nevermind, found it on the mobile website


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So i was watching the Epsilon VS Hellraisers match on GOTV and i cant seem to find how to hear the casters commentary from GOTV. Can anyone help me?
> 
> Also... such a let down for me, 16-1... such a horrible score, i thought that after Dreamhack Valencia where Epsilon defeated HR 16-0 they would be hungry for revenge, but i guess not.


ESL Counter-Strike @ESLCS · 2h
There will be no GOTV audio for the first day of ESL One Cologne


----------



## Wezzor

Damn, it didn't look good for Hellraisers at the start. Was a bit worried there a while.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ESL Counter-Strike @ESLCS · 2h
> There will be no GOTV audio for the first day of ESL One Cologne


I guess i wont be trying to find how to hear casters though GOTV anymore!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Damn, it didn't look good for Hellraisers at the start. Was a bit worried there a while.


They pulled it off easy against wolf, but if they have so many troubles beating Shoxilon its not looking good for them at all in the long run of the tourney.


----------



## Wezzor

It wasn't so long time ago I started to play CS:GO again since I had a pause from it for a couple of months. But could someone tell me quickly what have happend with NIP? I mean, I remember them pretty much dominate every team but now they seem to struggle with every team instead.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

All the other teams become stronger and stronger in time...thats the reason i think









In the start of CS:GO was only NiP but now, things changed


----------



## BreakDown

dmasteR, what do you think about agressive buying strategies like the ones from complexity? Ive seen them loose 5 rounds in a row, and buy every single one of those rounds, rounds with 2 galils and 3 pistols with barely any grenades, rounds with 2 aks with no armour and 3 pistol armour, no grenades, stuff like that.

I understand force buying after an eco even if not all the team can buy properly, but alteast everyone gets a primary, even if theres little nades, but what i see from complexity is very strange to me, what are your thoughts?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> dmasteR, what do you think about agressive buying strategies like the ones from complexity? Ive seen them loose 5 rounds in a row, and buy every single one of those rounds, rounds with 2 galils and 3 pistols with barely any grenades, rounds with 2 aks with no armour and 3 pistol armour, no grenades, stuff like that.
> 
> I understand force buying after an eco even if not all the team can buy properly, but alteast everyone gets a primary, even if theres little nades, but what i see from complexity is very strange to me, what are your thoughts?


If you've lost 5 rounds in a row, you should be able to buy every round until you win actually. You get so much bonus money. Unless you need a AWP, then you need to save.

You also need to keep your opponents money low, and force buying will help with this. A team with good Anti-Eco setups will just get extremely rich if you don't keep force buying. coL isn't the only team that does that, EVERY team does this.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you've lost 5 rounds in a row, you should be able to buy every round until you win actually. You get so much bonus money. Unless you need a AWP, then you need to save.
> 
> You also need to keep your opponents money low, and force buying will help with this. A team with good Anti-Eco setups will just get extremely rich if you don't keep force buying. coL isn't the only team that does that, EVERY team does this.


Im not sure we are undertanding each other.
col, loses one round and only 2 members can buy, they dont eco, they buy 2 rifles, 3 go pistols.
They loose that round, they cant buy again, but they buy 2 galils and 3 pistols/armour, they loose, etc...
Yes when you get to the fifth loss in a row you get enough money for rifle and armour, but they lost 5 in a row because they didnt eco once.

Thats what i meant.


----------



## chemicalfan

But it's assumed that you'd lose at least 3 of those rounds by going eco anyway. So, I guess they are trying to limit the odds of that happening by boosting the power of a couple of their players?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Im not sure we are undertanding each other.
> col, loses one round and only 2 members can buy, they dont eco, they buy 2 rifles, 3 go pistols.
> They loose that round, they cant buy again, but they buy 2 galils and 3 pistols/armour, they loose, etc...
> Yes when you get to the fifth loss in a row you get enough money for rifle and armour, but they lost 5 in a row because they didnt eco once.
> 
> Thats what i meant.


I believe the example you're giving is something Semphis enjoys doing as a caller.
iirc he said that he doesn't like giving the other team 'free rounds' by ecoing.


----------



## BreakDown

is an example of what i mean, minute 12:30.

In this case it worked out much better, however the example i was giving before was also on cache and coL as T`s lost 5 rounds in a row because they did not eco once, not one full buy in 5 rounds.
I will try to find the match im talking about.

I understand boosting an eco with a couple of rifles as long as those people who bought can still manage to buy next round, but what i see sometimes from coL is very strange to me. From what you guys comment it seems it is something atypical.


----------



## chemicalfan

Ah, but if you win the round thanks to the Galil you've bought, that's sweet! Even if you lose but manage to save it, you don't have to buy next round and someone else can buy.

In some ways, buying and camping/saving as T is equally valid to a full eco with 5 deaths. Maybe better actually, as the CT's won't get kill money. Possibly get the bomb down earlier without dying (just the pistols), and then run off and let them defuse (at least you get the planting cash). They're not beautiful tactics, but all's fair in love and war









Edit: This is coming from a unranked player btw, not that it's invalid, but there could be a good reason for not doing as I've suggested


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is an example of what i mean, minute 12:30.
> 
> In this case it worked out much better, however the example i was giving before was also on cache and coL as T`s lost 5 rounds in a row because they did not eco once, not one full buy in 5 rounds.
> I will try to find the match im talking about.
> 
> I understand boosting an eco with a couple of rifles as long as those people who bought can still manage to buy next round, but what i see sometimes from coL is very strange to me. From what you guys comment it seems it is something atypical.


CoL are known for "force buying" on more rounds that other teams. Its simply because pistols are so very strong in the game. I personally feel almost as comfortable with a fiveseven or a CZ as an Rifle, especially on close range maps like inf/nuke (dont forget the swag7). This is in addition to the fact that even if you dont win you are likely to have taken guns off the other side which as dmaster pointed out prevents them from building a bank. If the enemy team has 16k @ round 11 you will never see an eco from them no matter if you win the rest. There is however a danger that you are force buying every round and not winning because you dont have enough grenades to execute or that you need an awp so you can pick, in which case saving for a round or 2 would be the optimal strategy.

Forcing teams to eco wins games, simple as that. With pistols being so strong you cant afford to give free rounds away by full ecoing.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Forcing teams to eco wins games, simple as that. With pistols being so strong you cant afford to give free rounds away by full ecoing.


I'm being dumb, but I didn't understand this last statement. If you lose, you're normally forced to eco with pistols unless you can get a cheap force-buy like an MP7 or something. Are you saying that pistols are so strong, that buying SMGs & shotguns is a waste of cash, and it's better to save for an AK? Isn't this the regular concensus, and CoL are doing something different by ALWAYS buying when they can?

Or are you talking about the winning team going eco on round 2, to save for an M4 or AWP in round 3? Because that's not what was meant when referring to the CoL story...


----------



## dmasteR

Overpass and Cobblestone are being played!! Crazy!






Virtus Pro vs dAT






iBuyPower vs fnatic


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm being dumb, but I didn't understand this last statement. If you lose, you're normally forced to eco with pistols unless you can get a cheap force-buy like an MP7 or something. Are you saying that pistols are so strong, that buying SMGs & shotguns is a waste of cash, and it's better to save for an AK? Isn't this the regular concensus, and CoL are doing something different by ALWAYS buying when they can?
> 
> Or are you talking about the winning team going eco on round 2, to save for an M4 or AWP in round 3? Because that's not what was meant when referring to the CoL story...


Pistols might be strong but if you full eco (start pistols) or just buy CZ/p250s your unlikely to win due to the fact when you dont have armour you get aim punched, so you cant win a duel unless you insta-hs (even then its only a dink unless at close range). What CoL are doing is different, they are buying Pistols (500) Armour (1000) and nades (200-1500). You could describe this as a pistol buy and i believe this setup wins vs full buy somewhere in the realm of 3:7 or 4:6. Unlike full eco which gets rounds maybe 1:9 at best0

EDIT: This is horrible to watch, you can see how unsure people are on this map. I would go as far as to say JW didnt even know swag could climb up and shoot him from above.

EDIT2: People also have no idea what the angles are, so many misspokes/corners badly checked.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Pistols might be strong but if you full eco (start pistols) or just buy CZ/p250s your unlikely to win due to the fact when you dont have armour you get aim punched, so you cant win a duel unless you insta-hs (even then its only a dink unless at close range). What CoL are doing is different, they are buying Pistols (500) Armour (1000) and nades (200-1500). You could describe this as a pistol buy and i believe this setup wins vs full buy somewhere in the realm of 3:7 or 4:6. Unlike full eco which gets rounds maybe 1:9 at best0


Ah, I'm kinda different in the way that I think (as unranked), as I always buy armour before anything else - even in pistol round I buy kevlar. I know it's bad in comp to "do your own thing", but I figure I'm better alive than dead to my team, and armour keeps me alive more than a gun will (or nades will, considering my lack of experience).


----------



## Kyal

TBH I thought fnatic were in trouble when it was 5-6 or w/e first half.
Skadoodle underperforming at another major


----------



## Caldeio

Yes im winning!







I made some good bets!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

For those of you who want to mass buy EMS Sticker capsules, I recommend waiting until the 3rd or final day to see if they go on sale for 25 cents each like they did for the last 250k tournament.


----------



## combatflexo

Anyone get any drops from the event yet? I've watched nearly every match and nothing. Also I bet on every underdog, so betting has not been good to me so far.


----------



## MR-e

i wouldn't know about drops, at work right now. but streaming on my phone







hiko going nuts right now vs titan. close game as well


----------



## Wezzor

Wow this game between Cloud9 and Titan.


----------



## el gappo

Great game. I thought the first half should of been much closer, col had some tough breaks on the defuse but they *still* pulled it back from 11-4!

n0thing not so big on dust2?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Wow this game between Cloud9 and Titan.


2 Overtimes...my god...


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Any idea why my game always crashes when it's about to finish "loading resources" in offline mode? Game works fine when connecting to servers, but I can't play against bots offline anymore. I've tried multiple maps as well as verifying cache.


Ever since the last major update it takes me a very long time to load BOT matches. Painfully slow. Luckily I only need to do that to practice nades and stuff occasionally.


----------



## el gappo

Can't believe it took so long! Hopefully the missions still drop, I really enjoy doing them. The only problem is the weekly limit, I'd just play those missions all day if I could.

Got a pilot deagle skin for my first mission drop, the rest was just trash.


----------



## ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> Anyone get any drops from the event yet? I've watched nearly every match and nothing. Also I bet on every underdog, so betting has not been good to me so far.


Check out this link. Some guy on the betting subreddit created a historical stdev sheet to show how over or undervalued a team is based on their CSGOL odds. If they are over the 0 line then the team wins more than expected and vise-versa


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe it took so long! Hopefully the missions still drop, I really enjoy doing them. The only problem is the weekly limit, I'd just play those missions all day if I could.
> 
> Got a pilot deagle skin for my first mission drop, the rest was just trash.


I'm jealous, I need my coin!!

Shanenanigans, how did you think WOLF did at this tournament?


----------



## Blackops_2

Dmaster is that you again?

Do y'all just scrim their team a lot?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dmaster is that you again?
> 
> Do y'all just scrim their team a lot?


LMAO, that is me again. They're a pug, and we are as well. When it's late at night, all the pugs scrim against each other haha.


----------



## PolyMorphist

So I recently started playing ESEA. I tried it once when I was a SEM 3 months ago but needless to say that didn't go well. I was told by a lot of people to wait until I was DMG/LE to fully take advantage of the service and not get destroyed every game. I've noticed that in the short amount of time I've spent using this service my play has improved by several orders of magnitude. I've learned to die less, adjust my passiveness and aggressiveness when in certain situations, and combined with the 30+ mins of arena I play I've noticed I'm winning a lot of aim battles, even again highly skilled players (GE'+').

If you're MGE - LE, I would certainly recommend ditching MM and playing ESEA instead. Find a team, get a schedule and I guarantee you'll improve at a really fast pace. If you're obsessed with rank, use the RWS system as a consensus of skill. It takes into account more than purely wins, and will give an accurate reflection how 'good' of a player you are. MM has way too many limitations and until they can fix them I'm sticking with ESEA


----------



## MR-e

5/8 in the first round of sticker picks. lets see how tomorrow fairs with these:

ps - thanks to a certain individual for my final ldlc sticker


----------



## Sikkamore

Not sure who I should pick as the secondary team in Group C. Already have Fnatic and I feel it's a really tough pick between VP/IBP! Toughest bracket by farrrr


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe it took so long! Hopefully the missions still drop, I really enjoy doing them. The only problem is the weekly limit, I'd just play those missions all day if I could.
> 
> Got a pilot deagle skin for my first mission drop, the rest was just trash.


Nice! I think I have 13 missions done, plus I have one I haven't done yet. So I just need to get one mission drop more. But my mission rewards.... just garbage skins. Not even a decent one.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Nice! I think I have 13 missions done, plus I have one I haven't done yet. So I just need to get one mission drop more. But my mission rewards.... just garbage skins. Not even a decent one.


I'm in the same boat exactly. Except I got a FT Nitro CZ75 which is worth just under $1.00 which I thought was half decent.

EDIT: 23 minutes until day 2! I wasn't able to watch live yesterday due to working. But at work I managed to watch quite a bit of action. Love that I can put twitch streams on the XBone at work and not get in trouble for it haha plus, people ask me what game it is and I get to talk Counter-Strike! Even talked a Xbox user into getting a Steam card and checking out CS:GO for PC









But now that I don't work tomorrow (or the rest of the weekend due to booking it off! Also love that my manager understands my love for CS:GO and that I want to watch this tourny xD) I'll be able to watch this thing live. Sleep? Who needs thattttt. #Overrated... Although I'm already dead tired. So excited though!







I'm rambling... LOL


----------



## chemicalfan

So NiP/Epsilon on cobblestone....didn't see that coming!


----------



## Wezzor

So is there for real a weekly limit drop on missions? Since I've been idling on idle servers during night when I go to bed but haven't got anything so far.







Since I got the silver coin it literally never drops.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So NiP/Epsilon on cobblestone....didn't see that coming!


Kioshima right now though... WOW.\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> So is there for real a weekly limit drop on missions? Since I've been idling on idle servers during night when I go to bed but haven't got anything so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I got the silver coin it literally never drops.


2 per week. Possibility of 3 as I've heard some people get 3. I've had 3 drop once per week but the next I only got 1 :/


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Kioshima right now though... WOW.\
> 2 per week. Possibility of 3 as I've heard some people get 3. I've had 3 drop once per week but the next I only got 1 :/


Yeah that was crazy, NiP got stomped. Kioshima did amazing. I wasn't expecting NiP to win, but I didn't expect them to lose that badly.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yeah that was crazy, NiP got stomped. Kioshima did amazing. I wasn't expecting NiP to win, but I didn't expect them to lose that badly.


Agreed. I hope NiP bounces back here against HellRaisers.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Agreed. I hope NiP bounces back here against HellRaisers.


.....on Overpass.
I haven't even played that map, lol


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> .....on Overpass.
> I haven't even played that map, lol


I know man I don't know this map either. It's a different map though. No sky boxes and lots of boost spots? Very neat.


----------



## chemicalfan

Actually, is it Overpass or Nuke? The HLTV live score thing says de_nuke?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Actually, is it Overpass or Nuke? The HLTV live score thing says de_nuke?


Overpass. Friberg is just on fire.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Overpass. Friberg is just on fire.


Yeap, it's gg NiP have this.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Yeap, it's gg NiP have this.


Oh yeah. That's the NiP I wanted to see. Everyone played good. Xizt and Friberg were just amazing and the others had their moments when they needed to.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

HOWDY folks :-D just started playing competitive in this game figured I'd swing by the thread.

Won 7 outta about 12 so far. How exactly does the ranking system work in this game, it only places you based off your wins or? I unserstand you have to win 10 to get placed.

So far I've been up against mostly silvers. Two of my losses were due to DCs, two were close games and one we just got wrecked lol


----------



## Jack Mac

Poor kucher...


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Poor kucher...


Lol yup.

I was constantly thinking of the 'FINISH HIM!' from Mortal Kombat in this match lol glad NiP finally finished HellRaisers off


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> HOWDY folks :-D just started playing competitive in this game figured I'd swing by the thread.
> 
> Won 7 outta about 12 so far. How exactly does the ranking system work in this game, it only places you based off your wins or? I unserstand you have to win 10 to get placed.
> 
> So far I've been up against mostly silvers. Two of my losses were due to DCs, two were close games and one we just got wrecked lol


It's mainly based off wins from my understanding, but your KDR/Bomb plants/Defuse/assists are all included in your MMR.

If you haven't heard yet, CS:GO is currently having a $250,000 tournament. You can watch the stream at: 




This event has been insane, tons of upsets and teams that I assumed were going to do pretty well, ended up doing poorly (London Conspiracy, HellRaisers).


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This event has been insane, tons of upsets and teams that I assumed were going to do pretty well, ended up doing poorly (London Conspiracy, HellRaisers).


I thought LC would do better too. And now NaVi falling apart on Inferno after an EPIC first half on T? Whattttt?!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I thought LC would do better too. And now NaVi falling apart on Inferno after an EPIC first half on T? Whattttt?!


Ya, absolutely insane play coming from the French scene. Epsilon/LDLC just coming in HUGE. Titan is still, well Titan. Hopefully they can forget what happened yesterday and come back strong today!

London Conspiracy only getting 7 rounds total during this event, was beyond disappointing and absolutely under my expectations for them.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, absolutely insane play coming from the French scene. Epsilon/LDLC just coming in HUGE. Titan is still, well Titan. Hopefully they can forget what happened yesterday and come back strong today!
> 
> London Conspiracy only getting 7 rounds total during this event, was beyond disappointing and absolutely under my expectations for them.


I'm worried Titan will rally. I have C9 and Dignitas picked for D but might switch it out last second. C and D are just boggling my mind. Doesn't help that I've been awake for so long either lol

LC was a let down







'nough said.


----------



## TheYonderGod

This tournament is amazing. There's literally 10 different teams at this point who I wouldn't be surprised if they won.

I tried to put them in order of my predictions but it's too hard.

Fnatic
Dignitas
IBP
VP
NIP
Cloud9
NAVI
Titan
Epsilon
LDLC


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> This tournament is amazing. There's literally 10 different teams at this point who I wouldn't be surprised if they won.
> 
> I tried to put them in order of my predictions but it's too hard.
> 
> Fnatic
> Dignitas
> IBP
> VP
> NIP
> Cloud9
> NAVI
> Titan
> Epsilon
> LDLC


I hope Fnatic wins because I'm a fan. That or NiP. But yeah I love this tourny so far. Such hype, much fun.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I hope Fnatic wins because I'm a fan. That or NiP. But yeah I love this tourny so far. Such hype, much fun.


What a MATCH, NAVI had such trouble against CW with the random plays. Absolutely insane, and the OT was so incredible!

NAVI needs to work on their B hold though on Dust2, its look weak!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a MATCH, NAVI had such trouble against CW with the random plays. Absolutely insane, and the OT was so incredible!
> 
> NAVI needs to work on their B hold though on Dust2, its look weak!


Amazing match. I have new found respect for Copenhagen Wolves! And that OT push from CW the first round? Epic. Smart move but that first miss at double doors/T spawn could've cost them!

And agreed. Very weak lol

I'm learning so much watching all these matches. I just hope I can process them and use them in my matches!

Also, really cool to find out Guardian is Slovak. I'm part Slovak and we take huge pride in our heritage


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The Navi vs CW match definitely had my on the edge of my seat a lot of the time. VP vs Fnatic should be a great match aswell.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a MATCH, NAVI had such trouble against CW with the random plays. Absolutely insane, and the OT was so incredible!
> 
> NAVI needs to work on their B hold though on Dust2, its look weak!


YES That game was amazing to watch, from the first 4 rounds trading force buys back and forth, wow.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's mainly based off wins from my understanding, but your KDR/Bomb plants/Defuse/assists are all included in your MMR.
> 
> If you haven't heard yet, CS:GO is currently having a $250,000 tournament. You can watch the stream at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This event has been insane, tons of upsets and teams that I assumed were going to do pretty well, ended up doing poorly (London Conspiracy, HellRaisers).


Yeah I've been watching CS:GO competitive for a while now, I used to play CoD4 (back in the day) professionally, so it's really fun to watch the CS:GO competitive scene because it's similar to how CoD4 was in terms of it being mostly Search & Destroy that was played then, and the mode they use in CS:GO Competitive is similar to that.


----------



## dmasteR

Interesting.

Virtus Pro vs fnatic on overpass, interesting.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Yeah I've been watching CS:GO competitive for a while now, I used to play CoD4 (back in the day) professionally, so it's really fun to watch the CS:GO competitive scene because it's similar to how CoD4 was in terms of it being mostly Search & Destroy that was played then, and the mode they use in CS:GO Competitive is similar to that.


On the PC?

Who did you play for? I also played CEVO-P, TGL-P for COD4. Placed second in CoD4 TGL-P Season 1. Played lots of Invite/Main CoD1 and 2.

Played for Team FocaL and vVv in CoD4. With Starbuck, sparx, etc.


----------



## waylo88

Just got a drop from this Fnatic/VP match!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just got a drop from this Fnatic/VP match!


Lucky!

Olof with with the jumping shotty shots.... LOL hopefully fnatic ties here!


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just got a drop from this Fnatic/VP match!


and yet no details on what it was.....?


----------



## dmasteR

Another absolutely insane match, Go Fnatic! :]

Overpass

15-15 OT FNATIC VS VP


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just got a drop from this Fnatic/VP match!


Are you streaming or GOTV?

I'm in Louisville btw lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Are you streaming or GOTV?
> 
> I'm in Louisville btw lol.


I see this question asked a lot, and it does not matter if you're watching Twitch or GOTV. You have the same chance of getting a drop.

I got a drop from Twitch.


----------



## Sikkamore

Fnatic! YES!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Fnatic! YES!


WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> WOOOOOOOOO!


The fact that I can get such a rush just WATCHING this game makes me love it even more lol


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Are you streaming or GOTV?
> 
> I'm in Louisville btw lol.


Got mine from GOTV. I've got my main account linked with Twitch, and have been watching on GOTV with my alt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> and yet no details on what it was.....?


Haven't opened it. Debating whether to sell it, open it, or hold onto it and wait for the price to go up.


----------



## MR-e




----------



## Sikkamore

I was just called by another EB store asking me if I wanted a few hours today. I said I've been awake for like 36 hours already and probably wouldn't be able to do it :/ why do I feel so bad for declining?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I was just called by another EB store asking me if I wanted a few hours today. I said I've been awake for like 36 hours already and probably wouldn't be able to do it :/ why do I feel so bad for declining?


I find that when I'm tired I get more emotional and I feel bad about etc. After you take a nap or something you most likely will feel better about your decision.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I find that when I'm tired I get more emotional and I feel bad about etc. After you take a nap or something you most likely will feel better about your decision.


\

I was thinking maybe it was because she has a really sweet voice haha but maybe you're right. I'll just keep thinking of that fnatic win and that'll keep me cheerful


----------



## LocoDiceGR

HYPE For Cloud9 i love that team...not just from yesterday win...i loved them before (CompLexity)
because of Hiko/n0thing and now shr0ud!









To bad i cant bet because i format my pc..so steam doesn't let me.

Still waiting for a droooooooooooooooooop !


----------



## Sikkamore

iBP got spanked :/ hopefully Dignitas and Cloud9 can both get victories or else I may not get a gold coin.

But, alas, the last two matches won't be watched by me. I'm gonna go lay in bed and die. Until tomorrow


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> iBP got spanked :/ hopefully Dignitas and Cloud9 can both get victories or else I may not get a gold coin.
> 
> But, alas, the last two matches won't be watched by me. I'm gonna go lay in bed and die. Until tomorrow


I wouldn't have wanted to face VP on Cache, they're killer on CT side. Not sure how much iBP have played that map though.

Cloud9 vs Dignitas should be interesting, providing they ban Nuke.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> HYPE For Cloud9 i love that team...not just from yesterday win...i loved them before (CompLexity)
> because of Hiko/n0thing and now shr0ud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad i cant bet because i format my pc..so steam doesn't let me.
> 
> Still waiting for a droooooooooooooooooop !


Same! Even though I'm a NiP fan. I love watching Hiko, Shroud and Jordan streaming. Great and fun players. If not NiP I hope C9 will win.


----------



## Wezzor

What do you think about this Cloud9 vs Dignitas match? Myself I think Cloud9 will take it.


----------



## Pwnography

IMO Dig/VP are the best teams in the world. All 5 of them frag hard and function like a well oiled military machine. They are hellraisers with strats & discipline.

If they stick with this lineup and give themselves more time to mesh they will be the best team in the world without a doubt.

EDIT: DIG WHAT A THROW. Dupreeh goes huge in the 29th round but then doesn't communicate that hes not watching stairs. So confused, dig forgot to watch anywhere -.-


----------



## waylo88

AMERICA!


----------



## MR-e

jeez c9 games sure are entertaining. been looking at my crotch all day at work while i stream off my phone lol.


----------



## Wezzor

Jesus DAT ******* game. WOW


----------



## daav1d

OH MY GOD. Hiko is not human.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHAT Hiko madness right there guys...Oh yes!

Shroud was bad though bad its okay i dont mind..


----------



## w35t

Hiko so raw! Man if I didn't lose that iBP vs Fnatic match I totally woulda jumped on the C9 train. iBP flopped in this tourney so bad.

Hopefully Dig can earn me a little back vs Titan. KennyS might ruin my day though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Hiko so raw! Man if I didn't lose that iBP vs Fnatic match I totally woulda jumped on the C9 train. iBP flopped in this tourney so bad.
> 
> Hopefully Dig can earn me a little back vs Titan. KennyS might ruin my day though.


IBP has literally every international tournament.

I expected them to not make it through groups.


----------



## Pwnography

Did you guys not feel that it was Dig who gave that to Hiko rather than him taking it? He walks up stairs shoots a guy in the head, drops onto another guy in get_right all the while dupreeh is in jungle.


----------



## w35t

Can't forget sgares though, that scout play on eco


----------



## Aventadoor

Just got back to DMG!








I seriously never thought I was going to get DMG again... Not after all those losses.
So happy







lol


----------



## BreakDown

So quarter final predictions?

Cloud9 or NIP (i would usually choose nip but i dont think they are performing their best)
LDLC vs Virtus.Pro (I think VP will take it)
Fnatic vs Navi (i think navi, although it wont be easy)

We still dont know who will pass to play against epsilon, dignitas or titan. If its epsilon vs titan i think titan will take it, otherwise i think epsilon will beat dignitas.

What are your predictions?


----------



## zemco999

LETS GO DIGNITASSSS


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Poor Titan, they are getting wrecked so bad.


----------



## Kyal

nuke sucks in bo1. zz.

sad to see c9 vsing nip in quarters again. =(


----------



## BreakDown

16-1, holly....


----------



## waylo88

Only got HR and IBP wrong on day two.

I'm feeling the C9 hype. Been riding them all tournament, not gonna stop now. Picking them over NIP. Gonna go with Dig over Epsilon as well. Not sure who to pick for Navi/Fnatic or LDLC/VP though.

Whats everyones point totals for the pick 'ems? I'm currently sitting at 39.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Only got HR and IBP wrong on day two.
> 
> I'm feeling the C9 hype. Been riding them all tournament, not gonna stop now. Picking them over NIP. Gonna go with Dig over Epsilon as well. Not sure who to pick for Navi/Fnatic or LDLC/VP though.
> 
> Whats everyones point totals for the pick 'ems? I'm currently sitting at 39.


Yeah, same here with 39.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









On day one I thought for sure HR was gonna win, but that wasn't the case, as for Navi vs CW I never was able to get a Navi sticker so theres that. On day 2 I wanted to vote for Epsillon but again, did not have a sticker, so I placed HR there. Still didn't have a Navi sticker so same case yet again.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Looking for a group of socal but still seriously players to play competitive matches regularly. I keep getting stuck with teams who don't care to take competitive game mode seriously. My steam user name is Mr_Mari00


----------



## dmasteR

http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/

CS:GO is Currently 50% off! Enjoy :]


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Team I was just playing with irritated me so bad, they kept leaving A undefended when I was going B (Dust II), so I said something about it 3 rounds in a row, they voted to kick me. I voted yes so they'd lose  #YoloCountered lol


----------



## Rickles

You can't vote to kick yourself...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Team I was just playing with irritated me so bad, they kept leaving A undefended when I was going B (Dust II), so I said something about it 3 rounds in a row, they voted to kick me. I voted yes so they'd lose  #YoloCountered lol


You can't kick vote to kick yourself. You're automatically the first No.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Yeah I've been watching CS:GO competitive for a while now, I used to play CoD4 (back in the day) professionally, so it's really fun to watch the CS:GO competitive scene because it's similar to how CoD4 was in terms of it being mostly Search & Destroy that was played then, and the mode they use in CS:GO Competitive is similar to that.


On the PC?

Who did you play for? I also played CEVO-P, TGL-P for COD4. Placed second in CoD4 TGL-P Season 1 losing to Pandemic. Played lots of Invite/Main CoD1 and 2.

Played for Team FocaL and vVv in CoD4. With Starbuck, sparx, etc.

Not sure how many of you have noticed, but on the FRONT PAGE, theres a little section on the banner for CS:GO. Thanks whoever did that! EDIT: (Thanks El_gappo!)



Whats everyones thoughts on Overpass/Cobblestone now that it's been played a few times at the Major?





El_gappo linked this to me, and this such a insane play, it really is!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I wouldn't have wanted to face VP on Cache, they're killer on CT side. Not sure how much iBP have played that map though.
> 
> Cloud9 vs Dignitas should be interesting, providing they ban Nuke.


I would say iBP has more experience than Virtus Pro by a large margin. Steel/Dazed/AZK are all Source players who have played the map for multiple seasons in CS:Source. ESEA has also been using Cache every season since Cache came out. Cache is fairly new to the EU scene from my understanding. So I would say iBP has way more experience on Cache than any EU team!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You can't vote to kick yourself...


That is 100% false. I was playing with a duo, they started the vote, the vote was 3-1 before I voted, he voted no, I voted yes, then got kicked. lol

I played for 2 different teams, neither of them were particularly good, but we were in CEVO & TGL for a bit. Won money, but then the team leaders got all stupid & ended up splitting it in half, was never quite the same. Kids (they were actually kids, 16-18yrs old)


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> That is 100% false. I was playing with a duo, they started the vote, the vote was 3-1 before I voted, he voted no, I voted yes, then got kicked. lol
> 
> I played for 2 different teams, neither of them were particularly good, but we were in CEVO & TGL for a bit. Won money, but then the team leaders got all stupid & ended up splitting it in half, was never quite the same. Kids (they were actually kids, 16-18yrs old)


It's not 100% false, it's 100% true. When a vote is called to kick you, the game automatically votes no for you.

Guaranteed what happened was they called the vote, the game auto'd no for you, you didn't realize, and pressed yes as the other pubber pressed yes, making you think you vote kicked yourself. Only explanation as it's literally impossible to vote kick yourself.


----------



## BreakDown

i have a question for you guys, a friend of mine gave me acces to his steam account to place bets on the pick em challenge since he does not have internet. If i bind mouse 1 to suicide on his account from my computer, will it save for him in his computer or not?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It's not 100% false, it's 100% true. When a vote is called to kick you, the game automatically votes no for you.
> 
> Guaranteed what happened was they called the vote, the game auto'd no for you, you didn't realize, and pressed yes as the other pubber pressed yes, making you think you vote kicked yourself. Only explanation as it's literally impossible to vote kick yourself.


It was in competitive, I was playing with a friend as a duo, he voted no, the vote was 3-1, and I voted yes. I'm tellin' you it happened







lol


----------



## Sikkamore

Today I just had iBP wrong. Which sucks because they were supposedly a good team on Cache









Tomorrow I'm thinking Cloud9, Fnatic, VP, andddd maybe Epsilon. That one is tough though because Dignitas has been playing so well as of late.

But I'm sitting at 41 points! I'll easily get silver. I want that gold though


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> Looking for a group of socal but still seriously players to play competitive matches regularly. I keep getting stuck with teams who don't care to take competitive game mode seriously. My steam user name is Mr_Mari00


I tried add you but cannot find you, on the first page there is a list of all the OCN'ers and our rank.

On a side note, I was perfect today for the pick'em challenge and got my bronze with 42 points so far. As of right now I'm going with Cloud 9, VP, Fnatic, Epsilon (only one I may change).


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> I tried add you but cannot find you, on the first page there is a list of all the OCN'ers and our rank.
> 
> On a side note, I was perfect today for the pick'em challenge and got my bronze with 42 points so far. As of right now I'm going with Cloud 9, VP, Fnatic, Epsilon (only one I may change).


thats my steam account name, my player name is Mr.Mario, i guess search that


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm jealous, I need my coin!!
> 
> Shanenanigans, how did you think WOLF did at this tournament?


I think they did quote well actually. But I'm upset cuz my teammates couldn't make it for even the online qualifier. Also, because of some bad blood, we didn't pick up ace. Thing is, I feel he's severely limited by his team. They have good aim, but two of their players were picked up from a different team. To be honest I think they did really well, but nervous at a major and stuff obviously plays a big role.

From what I can see, unless India gets its best players together and forms a team and makes them practice day and night (a lot of us have work and college, so dedicating time is hard), it'll be hard to generate a team that can compete at the highest levels. But we're getting there and I can see that. Wolf barely won the qualifiers. The team they played against would've done just as well in the majors.

A good amount of practice and exposure would really help India a lot. If routing to Europe was less than 120ms, that'd be all the exposure we need. I think the variances in playing styles from various continents makes a big difference.

If this post wasn't coherent, it's because I had a crazy night.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I think they did quote well actually. But I'm upset cuz my teammates couldn't make it for even the online qualifier. Also, because of some bad blood, we didn't pick up ace. Thing is, I feel he's severely limited by his team. They have good aim, but two of their players were picked up from a different team. To be honest I think they did really well, but nervous at a major and stuff obviously plays a big role.
> 
> From what I can see, unless India gets its best players together and forms a team and makes them practice day and night (a lot of us have work and college, so dedicating time is hard), it'll be hard to generate a team that can compete at the highest levels. But we're getting there and I can see that. Wolf barely won the qualifiers. The team they played against would've done just as well in the majors.
> 
> A good amount of practice and exposure would really help India a lot. If routing to Europe was less than 120ms, that'd be all the exposure we need. I think the variances in playing styles from various continents makes a big difference.
> 
> If this post wasn't coherent, it's because I had a crazy night.


The problem I saw from wolf when I watched was that they were locked in aim battles, and relied to heavily on it instead of playing smart with strats.


----------



## dmasteR

Welp, this is going to really interesting. NAVI historically has never liked Nuke, in fact they NEVER play it. I think the only time they actually play it is in ESEA where they're forced to. They lost to OverGaming in ESEA last season on Nuke.

Maps are Dust2, Inferno, and Nuke.

Map veto process is interesting.






LIVE!!!


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Welp, this is going to really interesting. NAVI historically has never liked Nuke, in fact they NEVER play it. I think the only time they actually play it is in ESEA where they're forced to. They lost to OverGaming in ESEA last season on Nuke.
> 
> Maps are Dust2, Inferno, and Nuke.
> 
> Map veto process is interesting.


think they were just hoping the rng gods were on there side LOL.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Welp, this is going to really interesting. NAVI historically has never liked Nuke, in fact they NEVER play it. I think the only time they actually play it is in ESEA where they're forced to. They lost to OverGaming in ESEA last season on Nuke.
> 
> Maps are Dust2, Inferno, and Nuke.
> 
> Map veto process is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIVE!!!


Put the stream on my big screen so I'm having a ball







great match by Fnatic on Inferno and they get the T side to start on Dust2. Come onnnn Fnatic!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Put the stream on my big screen so I'm having a ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great match by Fnatic on Inferno and they get the T side to start on Dust2. Come onnnn Fnatic!


What a fantastic come back from fnatic honestly. Fnatic was down 1-9 and brought it back to a 9-6 half. Ending the match 16-11 was fantastic, and a much needed win for Fnatic. Fnatic is okay at Dust2, and this is the map NAVI picked. Should be another fantastic match!









I do want to mention, the eco wins for both team drastically changed the momentum of the game.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a fantastic come back from fnatic honestly. Fnatic was down 1-9 and brought it back to a 9-6 half. Ending the match 16-11 was fantastic, and a much needed win for Fnatic. Fnatic is okay at Dust2, and this is the map NAVI picked. Should be another fantastic match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to mention, the eco wins for both team drastically changed the momentum of the game.


I'll be pretty impressed if Fnatic will take this map against Na'Vi


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a fantastic come back from fnatic honestly. Fnatic was down 1-9 and brought it back to a 9-6 half. Ending the match 16-11 was fantastic, and a much needed win for Fnatic. Fnatic is okay at Dust2, and this is the map NAVI picked. Should be another fantastic match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to mention, the eco wins for both team drastically changed the momentum of the game.


I was hoping Fnatic could grab 5 on T side Inferno. 6 made me overwhelmed with joy especially because of that come back.

NaVi are too strong on Dust2. Knew Fnatic wouldn't do very well so it's off to Nuke where it's anyone's game. Fnatic SHOULD have a slight edge though.

And JW just gets that 1v3 clutch to put NaVi back into eco









Edit: Wow that was close  so happy Fnatic won


----------



## Shanenanigans

Managed to catch the last 3 rounds. Just amazing!


----------



## dmasteR

What a insane match, NAVI should have had that map. Fnatic got rather lucky eco'ing NAVI. The fact that NAVI doesn't even play this map, they did really well against fnatic's poor performance.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a insane match, NAVI should have had that map. Fnatic got rather lucky eco'ing NAVI. The fact that NAVI doesn't even play this map, they did really well against fnatic's poor performance.


Apparently Fnatic hasn't played Nuke a lot. Obviously more than NaVi though. But after the first half everyone said 'it's over'. 10 rounds on T side? That's why I'm so shocked at the outcome as it was! Haha


----------



## BreakDown

Navi did a great comeback, but i feel they rushed against fnatics eco, they didnt even flash ramp i dont think, just run in, however, these things happen. However i dont like how navi splitted on the last round, 2vs1 and they didnt move together hoping for a trade kill. I think thats what really lost them the game.

Now i can only loose one more game today, i cant loose tomorrow at all if i want the gold coin for the pick em up challenge.


----------



## MR-e

saw first map of fnatic vs navi where fnatic pulled through, my eyes were so droopy that i woke up just now face planted on my keyboard LOL








caught the last few rounds of epsilon vs dignitas but it honestly was all a blur. going to wash up and hopefully wake myself up for the remainder matches today.


----------



## Nichismo

where can I watch this?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> where can I watch this?


----------



## LDV617

Ummmmm, woke up and logged into HLTV to see 10+ threads about KQLY..

what did I miss????


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Ummmmm, woke up and logged into HLTV to see 10+ threads about KQLY..
> 
> what did I miss????


15-14 to LDLC. VP are playing for overtime. Pasza is in a 2 on 1, takes out one on cat, plants the bomb at A, picks up an AWP and waits for KQLY to come up from CT.

KQLY hits a crazy jumping USP headshot from near elevator to win the game - internet goes nuts.

edit: Video is up, doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Damn, pretty sad to see Virtus.Pro go out like this :/

spoke too soon


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*


OMG I can only imagine the crowd reaction O.O

Just watching that clip sent chills down my spine...


----------



## marduke83

That was an awesome match. Glad I picked LDLC, wasn't expecting them to win, but I like picking the underdog. Shame it didn't pay off for my Epsilon pick.







This tournament has been fantastic.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Just 5 more points for silver


----------



## el gappo

Got a souvenir case drop. Mirage might be the worst collection ever, don't even want to open it lol.

MW MAC 10 Amber Fade.... woooooo -_-


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Got a souvenir case drop. Mirage might be the worst collection ever, don't even want to open it lol.


Does it show as a gift in your steam inventory? Or will it just appear in your csgo inventory when you start up csgo?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> Does it show as a gift in your steam inventory? Or will it just appear in your csgo inventory when you start up csgo?


Inventory tab just lights up like any other drop when you go to the homescreen in game.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Got a souvenir case drop. Mirage might be the worst collection ever, don't even want to open it lol.
> 
> MW MAC 10 Amber Fade.... woooooo -_-


Lol I got one on Dust2. Too scared to open it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Just go here and look at what you'll get if you open http://csgostash.com/

It's why Nuke and Cache are the most expensive.


----------



## waylo88

Could have got $10+ for my Overpass souvenir. Instead I opened it and got a $.40 Mag-7.

Just my luck.


----------



## el gappo

That was nuts. The C9 hype is real


----------



## Shanenanigans

Incredible gameplay by C9. But both are my favorite teams :'(


----------



## waylo88

If C9 advances past NIP, they're winning it all. Calling it. The hype train cant be stopped.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Incredible gameplay by C9. But both are my favorite teams :'(


I know right? It was really hard for me to pick which one for the pick em challenge.


----------



## Shanenanigans

If C9 play first half in Cobble properly, they got this. They start CT if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Shanenanigans

This quarterfinal is so intense! It reminds me of the NIP-VG days.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> This quarterfinal is so intense! It reminds me of the NIP-VG days.


Absolutely some of the best CS i've seen in awhile. This event is by far one of the best.

GOOOOO CLOUD 9!

WOW. THAT PLAY by NiP WAS INSANE. That could be a complete momentum change.

NiP keeps killing the planted and Cloud9 keeps running out of time because of it lol.


----------



## waylo88

No words for the end of that...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> No words for the end of that...


Speechless....

NiP continues to eco Cloud9.


----------



## Shanenanigans

What an absolutely amazing game. Truly a delight to watch. And that last round. MAN NIP is OP. They rained on C9's parade so bad and won their last round on an eco. Incredible.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> What an absolutely amazing game. Truly a delight to watch. And that last round. MAN NIP is OP. They rained on C9's parade so bad and won their last round on an eco. Incredible.


I absolutely agree, one of the best series/match. Cloud9 honestly had the win in their hands the whole game, but them getting eco'd twice, and losing on a eco. I'm glad C9 can compete as always to Europeans.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Hoh my gawd that was bloody intense!! Sad to see Cloud9 go home, but at the same time It's nice to see NiP advancing.


----------



## el gappo

Stupid map is stupid. Would of preferred to see them play gungame over cobble


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I absolutely agree, one of the best series/match. Cloud9 honestly had the win in their hands the whole game, but them getting eco'd twice, and losing on a eco. I'm glad C9 can compete as always to Europeans.


I don't think any games in the rest of this tournament can compete with the pure entertainment that was provided by Cloud9 and NIP.

Not to mention NIP is actually shaky. They managed to win both D2 and Cobble by barely a round. While C9's win on Nuke was pretty convincing.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Stupid map is stupid. Would of preferred to see them play gungame over cobble


I agree. The map is just too damn big and compartmentalized. Still an awesome match though, really good back-and-forth, edge-of-your-seat stuff. Would've preferred to see C9 take it, but I'm happy NIP advanced at the same time. I feel bad for Hiko. Dude played out of his mind the entire tournament.

On a pick-ems note, I need to get all three correct tomorrow in order to get gold. Sitting at 52 points right now. Currently have Dig > Fnatic, NIP > LDLC, and then Dig > NIP for the finals.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> On a pick-ems note, I need to get all three correct tomorrow in order to get gold. Sitting at 52 points right now. Currently have Dig > Fnatic, NIP > LDLC, and then Dig > NIP for the finals.


Me and dmaster are in the same boat, he has 52 points and I have 58. For me I need all three and if I only get 2 right I will be just 1 point away from gold







I also have no idea who to put my stickers on.


----------



## dmasteR

This event has served me well. My few losses were small losses, and my wins were always big wins. <3


----------



## Sikkamore

I'm sitting at 48 :/ this bracket totally destroyed my point count







lol


----------



## dmasteR

Who does everyone think will win the Major?

Rooting for Dignitas. Honestly one of my favorite teams for awhile now. It was sad not seeing them play for months up until recently.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who does everyone think will win the Major?
> 
> Rooting for Dignitas. Honestly one of my favorite teams for awhile now. It was sad not seeing them play for months up until recently.


I want Fnatic to take it home. Or NiP. Or... Me? *A wild Sikkamore appears and frags them all!*


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Me and dmaster are in the same boat, he has 52 points and I have 58. For me I need all three and if I only get 2 right I will be just 1 point away from gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have no idea who to put my stickers on.


Yeah, I'm flip-flopping heavily on NIP/LDLC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who does everyone think will win the Major?
> 
> Rooting for Dignitas. Honestly one of my favorite teams for awhile now. It was sad not seeing them play for months up until recently.


Definitely a Dig fan, so I'm pulling for them as well.


----------



## Caldeio

Started with .09c skin. Bizon was my first case that i opened. lost about 1.50 in skins not betting on fnatic's last match. After watching the match i made these bets.

I think LDLC vs nip will be very close


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Went with a pretty wild pick here. Team Dignitas and LDLC, and LDLC for the tournament win. I'll most likely go to bed in about 20 minutes just so I can get up early and watch the games.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who does everyone think will win the Major?
> 
> Rooting for Dignitas. Honestly one of my favorite teams for awhile now. It was sad not seeing them play for months up until recently.


I was thinking Dignitas really, they're a strong team on a lot of maps and don't really have any mental issues when they're behind. aizy has been a bit quiet so far too, so if he shows up then they'll be extremely hard to beat.

fnatic aren't there yet for me, olofm and KRiMZ are strong but the rest of the team hasn't really impressed me that much. LDLC have been playing well recently though, especially apEX and KQLY so as long as NiP don't play out of their minds I could see a Dignitas vs LDLC final. Just watch, it'll be fnatic vs NiP


----------



## Jasongn

Aight well not to be a troll or anything but when does Counter-Strike 2.0 come out? CS:GO was an upset for me atleast. The components you need for a beast fps machine applys to cs go. I miss venturing off a 60 dollar graphic cards and being competitive, i think that's what 2.0 should realize.

Anyhow coL>3D and GL HF.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasongn*
> 
> Aight well not to be a troll or anything but when does Counter-Strike 2.0 come out? CS:GO was an upset for me atleast. The components you need for a beast fps machine applys to cs go. I miss venturing off a 60 dollar graphic cards and being competitive, i think that's what 2.0 should realize.
> 
> Anyhow coL>3D and GL HF.


CS2 (which would be on source 2) or whatever will likely be equal if not harder to run. A $60 card will run the game - in fact, Intel HD4000 integrated graphics will run the game just fine (on ultra low).


----------



## waylo88

Sticker Capsules now on sale for $.25. I just bought like 30 trying to get a holo Dignitas sticker with no luck. Did get a couple ESL foils and a holo NIP though.


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Until the last day of the promotion sticker?

And until the day the stickers clan, ESL Cologne, will be on the Market?
So I can use the Market on the 18th, because formatted the PC

tHX


----------



## Kenpachi7

Just downloaded CS: GO and can't figure out why my controller joysticks don't work for movement and look. I know it says partial controller support but does anyone have a work around?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Sticker Capsules now on sale for $.25. I just bought like 30 trying to get a holo Dignitas sticker with no luck. Did get a couple ESL foils and a holo NIP though.


Bought a bunch, time to wait for the prices to go up like the Katowice ones.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Sticker Capsules now on sale for $.25. I just bought like 30 trying to get a holo Dignitas sticker with no luck. Did get a couple ESL foils and a holo NIP though.


Well, looks my inventory is going to have a whole lotta stickers soon.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> Just downloaded CS: GO and can't figure out why my controller joysticks don't work for movement and look. I know it says partial controller support but does anyone have a work around?


I think you need to run the controller config.

exec controller.360.cfg in console. Seriously though, don't use a controller for CS:GO, you're not going to have a very good time....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Sticker Capsules now on sale for $.25. I just bought like 30 trying to get a holo Dignitas sticker with no luck. Did get a couple ESL foils and a holo NIP though.


Well, looks my inventory is going to have a whole lotta stickers soon.

DOUBLE POST. -_-


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Bought a bunch, time to wait for the prices to go up like the Katowice ones.


Is this effective? Do you really get a noticeable profit?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Is this effective? Do you really get a noticeable profit?


Yes you do. People are always using stickers, and after the 250K tournament, you can no longer get these stickers anymore as Valve doesn't sell these capsules. Look at how much some of the Katowice stickers are for a perfect example. $30+ for a sticker.

Just bought 100 stickers.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/

lol


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes you do. People are always using stickers, and after the 250K tournament, you can no longer get these stickers anymore as Valve doesn't sell these capsules.
> 
> Just bought 100 stickers.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/
> 
> lol


Just bought like 40 capsules haha


----------



## Caldeio

got 10 of them


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes you do. People are always using stickers, and after the 250K tournament, you can no longer get these stickers anymore as Valve doesn't sell these capsules. Look at how much some of the Katowice stickers are for a perfect example. $30+ for a sticker.
> 
> Just bought 100 stickers.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/
> 
> lol


Is it a better idea to buy the capsules and leave them unopened or nah?


----------



## BreakDown

So who do you predict will get to the finals and who will win?

I say NiP VS Fnatic. Probably Fnatic takes it.


----------



## marduke83

Just finished watching the final match VOD of NiP and Cloud 9 (it was 4.30am here when it started and I had to be somewhere at 9am.. haha) Close match, but glad to see NiP get through, even though I had put a sticker on cloud 9. I'm feeling an LDLC v Dignitas final though, with Dignitas winning, but anything can happen in this game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Is it a better idea to buy the capsules and leave them unopened or nah?


It's a gamble either way.

Look at EMS for example:

http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?appid=730&q=EMS

All the holographic stickers though are really expensive.

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Sticker%20%7C%20Titan%20%28Holo%29%20%7C%20Katowice%202014


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's a gamble either way.
> 
> Look at EMS for example:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?appid=730&q=EMS
> 
> All the holographic stickers though are really expensive.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Sticker%20%7C%20Titan%20%28Holo%29%20%7C%20Katowice%202014


Looking here http://csgostash.com/stickers.php?capsule=EMS+Katowice+2014+Challengers
It looks like no sticker is under 1.50$, and a unopened capsule is 6.50$

I think I'll open a few and sell a few capsules and see what happens. Thanks Dmaster for the idea


----------



## marduke83

I got 100 haha, so cheap so why not. I think I will open 20 and hold onto the rest. Hopefully will get some more holos only have a cloud9 holo at the moment.


----------



## TheYonderGod

But now everyone knows that they're going to be discontinued, so everyone is going to do this. They will probably still go up a bit, but not nearly as much.


----------



## Caldeio

I have 17, might get 3 more if a return a skin or two from the lounge. I swear im done


----------



## HoneyBadger84

FAMAS = ez mode:



Ended up winning the game 16-12, they came back a bit


----------



## waylo88

Bought 20 more capsules, opened eight of them. Gonna keep the other 12 unopened. Inventory overflowing with stickers right now.


----------



## Sikkamore

I don't feel right betting against my Fnatic boys </3 but Dignitas has been epic


----------



## b0z0

I tried betting on the LDLC vs VP match lastnight, but it would never go through. I was going to bet $50 worth of skins on that match on LDLC. I'm so upset atm =(


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I tried betting on the LDLC vs VP match lastnight, but it would never go through. I was going to bet $50 worth of skins on that match on LDLC. I'm so upset atm =(


My friend just put his first bet on them so it's not too late!


----------



## dmasteR

What a rough start for Dignitas. Lets go Dignitas!!!









If they can overcome Overpass, Dig has a really good chance of winning on Inferno as that's a Dignitas map.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a rough start for Dignitas. Lets go Dignitas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they can overcome Overpass, Dig has a really good chance of winning on Inferno as that's a Dignitas map.


Either way I'm happy. Fan of Fnatic and I thought Dig would win so.


----------



## Shanenanigans

WOW What a comeback


----------



## Sikkamore

Go Fnatic. I think they're taking this. HUGE improvement on Dust 2 and that come back on Overpass.

I also just bought 40 more capsules. The return better be worth it xD Lol


----------



## dmasteR

Great comeback from fnatic, I really wish Dignitas played better anti-eco rounds as that really cost them gun rounds on CT side due to having the need to force buy.

http://www.hltv.org/news/13065-fnatic-to-final-over-dignitas


----------



## MR-e

welp, looks like my dream for gold pick'em challenge is dead. silver it is


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> welp, looks like my dream for gold pick'em challenge is dead. silver it is


Same.... Was really hoping Dig was able to come through.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Hoping LDLC win this. Really wanted DIG to run last match but the throws were real.


----------



## dmasteR

The confidence on LDLC is on another level right now. NiP just looks so scared both CT and T on Inferno. Hopefully NiP's confidence comes back and what use to be their best map. I made my bet on LDLC, but honestly expected a closer game than what we're seeing right now.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The confidence on LDLC is on another level right now. NiP just looks so scared both CT and T on Inferno. Hopefully NiP's confidence comes back and what use to be their best map. I made my bet on LDLC, but honestly expected a closer game than what we're seeing right now.


I'm scared I'm not going to get my silver coin :/ LDLC vs Fnatic and idk if Fnatic can handle LDLC when they're like this!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I guess the gold EMS one coin is gonna be quite a rare sight to see, even more so if someone gets one by picking all the right picks.

Right now I feel as if I won't win these next two picks but either way it won't matter, I already have Silver.


----------



## dmasteR

What a fantastic round by Apex, fantastic 5-7 control. Really impressive eco round by Apex.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes you do. People are always using stickers, and after the 250K tournament, you can no longer get these stickers anymore as Valve doesn't sell these capsules. Look at how much some of the Katowice stickers are for a perfect example. $30+ for a sticker.
> 
> Just bought 100 stickers.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/
> 
> lol


Wait stickers or the capsules?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Wait stickers or the capsules?


Capsules.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Capsules.


I've already put so much money into this game and lost it... I'm tempted but only like 5 bucks worth..


----------



## Sikkamore

Fnatic and NiP


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Fnatic and NiP


Fnatic and NiP in the Grand Finals!

I think LDLC played pretty poorly though on the last map, and NiP capitalizing on the very bad mistakes. LDLC just had too many mistakes the whole time on Cobble.

EDIT:

I really like Fifflaren, but 5-19 ..... -_-


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I've already put so much money into this game and lost it... I'm tempted but only like 5 bucks worth..


You'll have to wait a while, but it should make you some money. Once the supply drops down on the market the price will shoot up if the Katowice ones are anything to go by. I opened a few of mine and got a few Holo's which was nice. Left the rest and hopefully they'll go up a decent amount.

Shame for Dignitas, really hoped they would get to a final. Surprised NiP beat LDLC too, Fifflaren having a bad game which means lurppis will be waving his dick around as usual.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fnatic and NiP in the Grand Finals!
> 
> I think LDLC played pretty poorly though on the last map, and NiP capitalizing on the very bad mistakes. LDLC just had too many mistakes the whole time on Cobble.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I really like Fifflaren, but 5-19 ..... -_-


I thought NiP had some bad mistakes too on CT side that cost them a few rounds.

Fnatic should have this but either way I'm happy. I have my silver coin with no chance of a gold one and my two top fav teams facing each other.


----------



## PolyMorphist

NiP vs. Fnatic in the final.

Exact same final last year in DH Winter 2013. Fnatic won 2-1.


----------



## Wezzor

I really hope NiP wins. I still don't like Fnatic after this like many other swedes:


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> NiP vs. Fnatic in the final.
> 
> Exact same final last year in DH Winter 2013. Fnatic won 2-1.


I think you're mistaking Fnatic for Vritus.Pro, they won Dreamhack Winter 2013


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think you're mistaking Fnatic for Vritus.Pro, they won Dreamhack Winter 2013


Nope. Hes correct. The final for dreamhack winter 2013 was NiP vs Fnatic.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> You'll have to wait a while, but it should make you some money. Once the supply drops down on the market the price will shoot up if the Katowice ones are anything to go by. I opened a few of mine and got a few Holo's which was nice. Left the rest and hopefully they'll go up a decent amount.
> 
> Shame for Dignitas, really hoped they would get to a final. Surprised NiP beat LDLC too, Fifflaren having a bad game which means lurppis will be waving his dick around as usual.


Is it best to get even of each or will one be worth more than the others? I would imagine the legends one being worth more. But I have no clue


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I really hope NiP wins. I still don't like Fnatic after this like many other swedes:


I'm sure they had some reason to be like that. Everything that I've seen has been civilized. Never saw that though. Watching CoD tournaments though...


----------



## mypcisugly

what was with the water spill in the game i saw in cs go was not watching twitch so i don't what really happen ?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think you're mistaking Fnatic for Vritus.Pro, they won Dreamhack Winter 2013


Winter was Fnatic vs. NiP
Summer was VP vs. NiP I think.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'm sure they had some reason to be like that. Everything that I've seen has been civilized. Never saw that though. Watching CoD tournaments though...


Nah, JW have always been an ***hole. You've no idea how hated he is here in Sweden







All call him pig and when he streams which doesn't happend often all spam the chat with stuff like nuff-nuff. I feel pretty bad for him but at the same time he have a really shi**y personality.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Nah, JW have always been an ***hole. You've no idea how hated he is here in Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All call him pig and when he streams which doesn't happend often all spam the chat with stuff like nuff-nuff. I feel pretty bad for him but at the same time he have a really shi**y personality.


Crazy haha

Alright everyone throw their picks out as to who takes home the $100,000.

Fnatic for me.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Is it best to get even of each or will one be worth more than the others? I would imagine the legends one being worth more. But I have no clue


I went for an even split, but I'd expect the Legends capsule to be worth a little more if the supply level for both is the same. I'd suggest you just go for an even split and it should work out well enough.


----------



## confed

When does the finale start?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> When does the finale start?


le now.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Man that semi final was exciting. Just not as exciting at C9 vs NIP.

I'm hoping we see some insane destruction from NIP.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think you're mistaking Fnatic for Vritus.Pro, they won Dreamhack Winter 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Hes correct. The final for dreamhack winter 2013 was NiP vs Fnatic.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think you're mistaking Fnatic for Vritus.Pro, they won Dreamhack Winter 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Winter was Fnatic vs. NiP
> Summer was VP vs. NiP I think.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I just checked the CSGO Blog and I was wrong as usual









GO FNATIC!


----------



## PolyMorphist

I lost all respect for Fnatic after seeing that DreamHack video of their celebration after beating NiP in the finals. I cracked a smile seeing devilwalk and JW looking so depressed after losing 1st map.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Fifflaren saw HLTV and stepped it up







.

But Friberg and GTR. That was a bullet train with some bullet rain.


----------



## BreakDown

NiP's defense on cobble was just amazing, hats off to them man. Also, fribergs 2vs1 was insane, walked up to the rifler and suprises him, then instant headshot on the awp at site. Good Job.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Final map for Fnatic vs NIP! ...And it's inferno. BOOOOORING.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Final map for Fnatic vs NIP! ...And it's inferno. BOOOOORING.


Yeah, I would prefer the final match to be on overpass.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Anyone a big NiP fan? I have 3 regular & 1 foil sticker from this event that I'm willing to sell or trade for in game stuff  I have no use for them lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Anyone a big NiP fan? I have 3 regular & 1 foil sticker from this event that I'm willing to sell or trade for in game stuff  I have no use for them lol


Honestly, hang on to them as they'll go up in value in a few weeks.


----------



## waylo88

If Dig couldn't win, I wanted NIP to win. Glad they did.

RIP gold pick-em badge though.


----------



## BreakDown

Such a tense final, and such a good tournament all together.


----------



## zemco999

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2dt7r6/discussion_spoiler_wins_esl_thoughts/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well played NiP, well played. I got every pick wrong today thanks to them lol, not a big deal I'm sure since probably a lot of people here also ended up not getting many points.

If anyone is interested, here's the list of the final matches from each tournament. Take a look at the evolution of total viewers from late 2013 to today!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Just an amazing tournament to watch overall, even though I got to watch only the quarterfinals and forwards.


----------



## iSlayer

Best knife name 2k14

Where VP at?


----------



## SONICDK

really good final!

and with two drops in the match the amount of hype was insane


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah, I would prefer the final match to be on overpass.


Honestly, the final map of the World Championship (effectively) couldn't be settled anywhere other than Global Inferno.

What Richard Lewis said (Gom8z) about if it's this version of NiP that end up winning a major made me lol. That being said, compared with their performance the rest of the tourney that last game was insane. You can see how much it meant to GTR.

I've always defending Fifflaren but he really isn't that good. That doesn't mean that they would necessarily be a better team if they replaced him, they obviously play well together (and who replaces players after you win ESL one) but i cant help but think how good they might be if they picked up Olafmiester. One of the best players in the world and can awp.


----------



## Sikkamore

I couldn't watch the end of Cobble or the rest of the matches due to power outage :/ of course that's my luck.

Glad to see Fnatic win the second map though. Congrats to my second fav team NiP though!

Now, time for time to pass so I can reap the rewards of buying all those capsules xD


----------



## Caldeio

ESL One Cologne 2014 Inferno Souvenir Package
Got one of these, whats in them?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> ESL One Cologne 2014 Inferno Souvenir Package
> Got one of these, whats in them?


The guns in here:

http://csgostash.com/?collection=The+Inferno+Collection


----------



## doomlord52

So is it just me, or has there been a massive increase in smurfs lately? Last 5-6 games in a row I've gotten completely rolled by supposed "nova 3-4" players, while I am nova 4. These games also feature fun things like the difference between 1st and 2nd on a team being over 100%.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So is it just me, or has there been a massive increase in smurfs lately? Last 5-6 games in a row I've gotten completely rolled by supposed "nova 3-4" players, while I am nova 4. These games also feature fun things like the difference between 1st and 2nd on a team being over 100%.


Game was just on sale for $7.50.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Game was just on sale for $7.50.


Hopefully they'll do another ban wave in a few weeks like last time.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So is it just me, or has there been a massive increase in smurfs lately? Last 5-6 games in a row I've gotten completely rolled by supposed "nova 3-4" players, while I am nova 4. These games also feature fun things like the difference between 1st and 2nd on a team being over 100%.


Could be some cheaters, or a lot of smurfs. CS:GO was on sale for 50% this weekend for the tournament.

Should sort itself out in a few days.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well, considering I have a souvenir package for cobblestone, wondering if I should try to trade that up with my statrak awp redline to a knife of some sort.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, considering I have a souvenir package for cobblestone, wondering if I should try to trade that up with my statrak awp redline to a knife of some sort.


Dude, I will so trade for dat AWP even though I don't snipe often. I have a few sexy skins I don't want, but no knives.


----------



## marduke83

Finally watched the 3rd match today after work, and wow the 3rd match was great, especially after a pretty boring 2nd match. Well earned win for NiP though!








Also logged into CS and found I got a cache souvenir package, I don't want to open it though, knowing my luck I'll get a damn negev.. haha


----------



## chemicalfan

The final was epic, watched the whole lot on GOTV apart from the first 8-10 rounds of cobble! So exciting, inferno was a nailbiter! I thought Xist played really well, obviously friburg & get_right too. And despite the fact that cache wasn't close, I stand by the fact that it's a quality map and needs to stay. Looking forward to the next major now (when is it?)









Oh, noticed that CZ's are definitely flavour of the month - I recall an eco round where NiP went 5 x CZ, seemed brave!
So I had to buy myself a couple of CZ skins, as I can't bring myself to use unskinned weapons now


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Looking forward to the next major now (when is it?)


Next major will most likely be DreamHack Winter 2014 in 3-4 months. Unless Valve decided to sponser another major, which is unlikely.


----------



## chemicalfan

Oh, I had a question - the in-game drops from watching the matches, are called "Souvenir drops". Does this mean the weapons are "Souvenir", or are they just regular skins? I couldn't be bothered to create a Twitch account, so I'd be a bit gutted if I missed out on something special


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Oh, I had a question - the in-game drops from watching the matches, are called "Souvenir drops". Does this mean the weapons are "Souvenir", or are they just regular skins? I couldn't be bothered to create a Twitch account, so I'd be a bit gutted if I missed out on something special


If I recall they are actual skins. But when you pick them up in game it's a yellow text instead of the other colors


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> If I recall they are actual skins. But when you pick them up in game it's a yellow text instead of the other colors


You mean "actual skins" from the actual match? Like, if you were watching a baseball game, and ball gets hit into the crowd and they keep it as a "souvenir"?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> You mean "actual skins" from the actual match? Like, if you were watching a baseball game, and ball gets hit into the crowd and they keep it as a "souvenir"?


He means they're the same skins you can get as drops, but with yellow text that says "souvenir"

http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=souvenir#p1_price_desc


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Oh, I had a question - the in-game drops from watching the matches, are called "Souvenir drops". Does this mean the weapons are "Souvenir", or are they just regular skins? I couldn't be bothered to create a Twitch account, so I'd be a bit gutted if I missed out on something special


It's one of the weapons from that map collection with the stickers of the teams that were playing in that match. Case doesn't require a key to open.


----------



## SONICDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> He means they're the same skins you can get as drops, but with yellow text that says "souvenir"
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=souvenir#p1_price_desc


some of the skins you can get did not have a standard version
http://csgostash.com/skins.php?name=MP9+Setting+Sun&id=488


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> He means they're the same skins you can get as drops, but with yellow text that says "souvenir"
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/search?q=souvenir#p1_price_desc


That's what I thought, and if you click on one, it says what match they came from, and the stickers on it (which presumably come with it?) sometimes tell you which team that it came from?

They are pretty rare, valuable, and............well they're damn cool









So now I'm gutted I never partook


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That's what I thought, and if you click on one, it says what match they came from, and the stickers on it (which presumably come with it?) sometimes tell you which team that it came from?
> 
> They are pretty rare, valuable, and............well they're damn cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm gutted I never partook


Don't worry, I watched every single match with twitch and some on GOTV and didn't get a drop, so you might not have gotten one anyways. I just went ahead and bought one from the cache collection I like from the finals.


----------



## Jodiuh

Hello!!!

Any advice for a BF4 player?

My account got hacked and abused so punkbuster globally and permanently banned my guid. EA phone support told me to buy a new key.

Obviously,I'm a little frustrated, but ultimately it's a lesson in security.


----------



## Shanenanigans

A BF4 player should do just alright in CSGO. I used to play BF2 a lot back in the day. Never lost touch. The only difference is, angles are better here, because many have raw aim.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Hello!!!
> 
> Any advice for a BF4 player?
> 
> My account got hacked and abused so punkbuster globally and permanently banned my guid. EA phone support told me to buy a new key.
> 
> Obviously,I'm a little frustrated, but ultimately it's a lesson in security.


Ex Bf3/4 player here.

Bf4 is garbage. Welcome to the light side. Pretty much forget everything you think you know about fps and start fresh.
The biggest 2 differences you have to realize are;
-Recoil makes bullets go above the crosshair
-You can't move while shooting

I made this list a while ago for a friend. Check out the other videos on these channels too.

M4/AK Bullet Spread/Recoil: 




More on AK control: 



 , 




Crosshair placement: 




Jumping (more than just common sense): 




Flash grenades: 




Preparing(Checking out maps, practicing grenade throws, anything you need to do in an empty server): 




More recoil patterns: http://twowordbird.com/articles/csgo-recoil-mechanics/


----------



## Wezzor

You'll do fine Jodiuh.








But yeh, check out the videos TheYonderGod posted you. They'll help you alot!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Hello!!!
> 
> Any advice for a BF4 player?
> 
> My account got hacked and abused so punkbuster globally and permanently banned my guid. EA phone support told me to buy a new key.
> 
> Obviously,I'm a little frustrated, but ultimately it's a lesson in security.


Just forget anything about BF4 as it'll not help in CS.

TheYonderGod posted some good links further up, have a look at those and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## MR-e

a great weekend of cs, im sure everyone got their time's worth. im glad that twit thorin was not invited to commentate this tournament. that guy is an all around dbag and the use of actual pro's faaaar outweigh any "insight" he could have added.









streamed the entire event on my phone while at work, got 1 souvenir package in the final map between nip and fnatic on inferno









edit - for those of you that participated, how did you fare in your sticker picks? i finished off silver, with 60 points


----------



## dmasteR

Played Anger's team last night and beat them in OT. Was a insane match considering we were down 3-12 at half.

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3759866


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Played Anger's team last night and beat them in OT. Was a insane match considering we were down 3-12 at half.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3759866


Nice, where's Adren though









People who bet, how did you do this tournament?
I won 8 big bets+2 medium bets ($4+ is big for me)

lost 3 big bets
NIP>Fnatic Based on NIPs performance this whole tournament until this match, I would make this bet again for sure
LDLC>VP LDLC did impress, but VP played bad that day; they should have won imo
Epsilon>NIP No words LOL

Lost 3 Medium bets (~$2)
LDLC>NaVi I knew it was a gamble, NaVi is so random sometimes
NIP>C9 C9 should have won.
VP>IBP Thought VP was gonna win, but the odds were too good for IBP IIRC, and I can't bet against the home team

http://i.imgur.com/ME9Dzk6.jpg

Wooo profit!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nice, where's Adren though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who bet, how did you do this tournament?
> I won 8 big bets+2 medium bets ($4+ is big for me)
> 
> lost 3 big bets
> NIP>Fnatic Based on NIPs performance this whole tournament until this match, I would make this bet again for sure
> LDLC>VP LDLC did impress, but VP played bad that day; they should have won imo
> Epsilon>NIP No words LOL
> 
> Lost 3 Medium bets (~$2)
> LDLC>NaVi I knew it was a gamble, NaVi is so random sometimes
> NIP>C9 C9 should have won.
> VP>IBP Thought VP was gonna win, but the odds were too good for IBP IIRC, and I can't bet against the home team
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ME9Dzk6.jpg
> 
> Wooo profit!


No idea, I guess he had something going on. I honestly didn't even realize Adren wasn't here until OT.









That's just how I am though, I don't focus on who I'm playing, but how they actually play. I think it gets into a lot of people heads when they focus on who they're playing instead of himself.

Your friend Beuwest (?) ended up shoutcasting this match.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Played Anger's team last night and beat them in OT. Was a insane match considering we were down 3-12 at half.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3759866


Wow. What a comeback!

Is there a recording we can watch?






Bahahaha







KQLY just uploaded it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Wow. What a comeback!
> 
> Is there a recording we can watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KQLY just uploaded it.


Best to download the demo if you wanted to watch the match. The people who casted it missed a lot of the action kills lol. I can link the stream in case anyone wanted to watch it, but like I said. They missed a lot of the action.






Starts at 12:52


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Your friend Beuwest (?) ended up shoutcasting this match.


Wait, Beuwest was shoutcasting one of the matches? I used to play BF3 with him back when I was with The Hero Experience.


----------



## Sikkamore

I kind of want to start getting into the hardcore competitive scene but have no idea where to start or how to get on a team... I feel like with practice with the right guys, switching my sensitivity to something lower, and when my new mousepad gets here, I could be a pretty darn solid player!

Also, dmasteR, holla when you want yo stickers back!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Wait, Beuwest was shoutcasting one of the matches? I used to play BF3 with him back when I was with The Hero Experience.


Yep, Beuwest from BF3/BF4.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No idea, I guess he had something going on. I honestly didn't even realize Adren wasn't here until OT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just how I am though, I don't focus on who I'm playing, but how they actually play. I think it gets into a lot of people heads when they focus on who they're playing instead of himself.
> 
> Your friend Beuwest (?) ended up shoutcasting this match.


Whhatt??? I didn't know Beau was shoutcasting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Best to download the demo if you wanted to watch the match. The people who casted it missed a lot of the action kills lol. I can link the stream in case anyone wanted to watch it, but like I said. They missed a lot of the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starts at 12:52


That's not BeauWest casting, that's Dakati/Apothum. Didn't know either of them were casting though, cool.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Whhatt??? I didn't know Beau was shoutcasting!
> That's not BeauWest casting, that's Dakati/Apothum. Didn't know either of them were casting though, cool.


Oh, well got that mixed up haha. Whoops!

Glad you corrected me :]

EDIT:

Found a pretty nice looking AK Case Hardened! Practically all gold!


----------



## MR-e

nice! anyone else have any "duped" items by chance? for some odd reason, i have two default m4a1's... too bad it wasn't a knife or something high value lol


----------



## chemicalfan

In a trade? You can't trade default items?

Also, I've been thinking a lot about new buy strat (well, new to me, and I haven't seen it out there), of buying a MAC10 on a light buy/second round. Assuming you're not going full save, it's the cheapest non-pistol out there. It's useless at longer ranges, but in close quarter combat, I think it's equally effective as a shotgun, but is $150 cheaper than the Nova or Sawed-off, and that's $150 in your pocket next round. Ok, it doesn't give the kill reward, but it doesn't get you killed as much either (I'm pretty terrible with shotguns). Plus it suits the rushing playstyle of the T side.

I guess if you've only got <$2200, you should aim for a full save, but it's not something I saw in the later rounds of the ESL One. There were a lot of later round pistol buys, but they were kinda forced into it. Personally, I'm always a little more confident with something other than a pistol in my hands on T side, as long as the team are cool with it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> In a trade? You can't trade default items?
> 
> Also, I've been thinking a lot about new buy strat (well, new to me, and I haven't seen it out there), of buying a MAC10 on a light buy/second round. Assuming you're not going full save, it's the cheapest non-pistol out there. It's useless at longer ranges, but in close quarter combat, I think it's equally effective as a shotgun, but is $150 cheaper than the Nova or Sawed-off, and that's $150 in your pocket next round. Ok, it doesn't give the kill reward, but it doesn't get you killed as much either (I'm pretty terrible with shotguns). Plus it suits the rushing playstyle of the T side.
> 
> I guess if you've only got <$2200, you should aim for a full save, but it's not something I saw in the later rounds of the ESL One. There were a lot of later round pistol buys, but they were kinda forced into it. Personally, I'm always a little more confident with something other than a pistol in my hands on T side, as long as the team are cool with it.


I don't suggest it on a second round, unless you won pistol. Even then it's extremely risky when people buy headarmor + pistol.


----------



## chemicalfan

Sorry, I meant after winning pistol (also applies when you're short of cash too though). Losing pistol = buying Kev+H only for me, 100%.

Shotguns are garbage against armor too though, so why spend the extra cash? Purely kill reward, if you can get one?


----------



## Sikkamore

I'm wondering how I can create my own little server (I ain't paying!) and give myself admin so I can practice smokes and stuff on different maps. Doing it in servers on CS:GO can be tricky because I can't see exactly where they land unless I run in there. And half the time I get gunned down trying to look for where my smoke went


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'm wondering how I can create my own little server (I ain't paying!) and give myself admin so I can practice smokes and stuff on different maps. Doing it in servers on CS:GO can be tricky because I can't see exactly where they land unless I run in there. And half the time I get gunned down trying to look for where my smoke went


What's wrong with using "Play offline with bots"? You can select no bots on the screen, and even activate noclip from the console and such.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> What's wrong with using "Play offline with bots"? You can select no bots on the screen, and even activate noclip from the console and such.


Oh can you do that? I've tried but it's never worked. Maybe I typed it wrong in console or something. Thanks gonX, I'll give that a try now.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Sorry, I meant after winning pistol (also applies when you're short of cash too though). Losing pistol = buying Kev+H only for me, 100%.
> 
> Shotguns are garbage against armor too though, so why spend the extra cash? Purely kill reward, if you can get one?


You shouldnt be buying anything 2nd round if your team lose. In most cases you shouldnt buy anything till round 4 if you lost pistol and only if you team all has enough to buy. The thing that will cost you the most rounds in any game is mix buying. I would advice against the second round armour pistol buy you see in pro games 1. because its unlikely the rest of your team will be willing to do the same and 2. It requires you adjust your play style and understand how best to use your pistols.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> You shouldnt be buying anything 2nd round if your team lose. In most cases you shouldnt buy anything till round 4 if you lost pistol and only if you team all has enough to buy. The thing that will cost you the most rounds in any game is mix buying. I would advice against the second round armour pistol buy you see in pro games 1. because its unlikely the rest of your team will be willing to do the same and 2. It requires you adjust your play style and understand how best to use your pistols.


The only time I buy second round is if it's a close quarters map or has a lot of close quarters situation. I'd get a CZ or P250 any day. Few hundred? Worth it if you can get a couple frags or save a gun from a kill. Other than that, yes, never buy armor or any kind of primary second round after losing a pistol unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Oh can you do that? I've tried but it's never worked. Maybe I typed it wrong in console or something. Thanks gonX, I'll give that a try now.


you might have to put in the sv_cheats 1 or whatever that command is first... been a while since I've used it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> you might have to put in the sv_cheats 1 or whatever that command is first... been a while since I've used it.


That might've been my issue. I remember practicing surfing in CS:S and that was always the first thing I put in! Can't believe I forgot it lol used to know that one like the back of my hand! Wait, where'd that mole come from on the back of my hand?!


----------



## chemicalfan

I always buy armour, because it keeps me alive longer, and I'm more useful to my team alive than dead. Unless I'm there just to farm cash, then buy/discard weapons once I've got enough for an AK/M4, then suicide. And that isn't fun.

To me, armour doesn't count as "buying". I know it's spending cash, and it isn't cheap, but to me it's the most essential piece of kit, bar none. I'd stick with a Glock/P2K every round if I had to, if that was the only way to get K+H every round. I believe that every round is winnable, therefore you kinda wanna do what you can to win. I don't like the idea that the loss of a pistol round = suicide in the next 2, just to get the cash for round 4. Otherwise, there would only be 5 guns in the game - Glock, P2K/USP, AK, M4, and AWP (because there will always be an AWP).

Don't forget, I'm unranked at the moment, and I fully expect to be Silver II or whatever when I finally get round to getting ranked. I'm very pro-teamwork, and pro-strategy, but also pro-survival. Armour will keep me alive longer than any gun or nades will, because I'm a pretty bad player.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I always buy armour, because it keeps me alive longer, and I'm more useful to my team alive than dead. Unless I'm there just to farm cash, then buy/discard weapons once I've got enough for an AK/M4, then suicide. And that isn't fun.
> 
> To me, armour doesn't count as "buying". I know it's spending cash, and it isn't cheap, but to me it's the most essential piece of kit, bar none. I'd stick with a Glock/P2K every round if I had to, if that was the only way to get K+H every round. I believe that every round is winnable, therefore you kinda wanna do what you can to win. I don't like the idea that the loss of a pistol round = suicide in the next 2, just to get the cash for round 4. Otherwise, there would only be 5 guns in the game - Glock, P2K/USP, AK, M4, and AWP (because there will always be an AWP).
> 
> Don't forget, I'm unranked at the moment, and I fully expect to be Silver II or whatever when I finally get round to getting ranked. I'm very pro-teamwork, and pro-strategy, but also pro-survival. Armour will keep me alive longer than any gun or nades will, because I'm a pretty bad player.


But buying armour every round is the opposite of teamplay. Your team will be expecting you to have money to buy 4th round (nades included) when you get higher ranked.

The reason you dont buy armour every round is that armour + p2k/glock will almost never win vs armour rifle, so its basically a waste of $1000, you would have done almost as good without the armour. That $1000 adds up over the 15 rounds, $15000 is 4 buy rounds as a terrorist, which is 4 more rounds that were winnable, that you gave away.


----------



## chemicalfan

But to go up against an AK/M4 without armour is suicide, no?
Plus, 2nd round they can't afford a rifle unless they got a kill or don't buy armour themselves


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> But to go up against an AK/M4 without armour is suicide, no?
> Plus, 2nd round they can't afford a rifle unless they got a kill or don't buy armour themselves


Actually, it all depends on who you're up against. If you have better reflexes than your opponent and better aim, in some cases you can easily kill him off with a pistol headshot, or you could kill him while he's distracted by a flash bang or one of your team mates.

Anyhow...Lately I've been choosing to purchase the XM auto shotty over the Galil, and I've been doing pretty damn good with it. I've even been able to kill long range targets by shooting at them with a pistol, which in turn makes them come towards me so i can easily pick them off with the shotgun. Not only does it work good, but the kill reward is just too good to pass up. Thoughts?


----------



## chemicalfan

You're asking me?









You're a brave man for choosing a shotgun over a rifle, even if it is the best shotgun over the worst rifle!
The main thing I don't like about shotguns (the cheaper ones), is that if you miss, then get shot and die, you've nothing to show for it. At least with an SMG, or even a pistol, you've a chance of inflicting some damage with one or more bullets, which makes your teammates' job a little easier. I have a similar theory with the Scout - don't shoot to kill, shoot to wound and get out of there.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> But to go up against an AK/M4 without armour is suicide, no?
> Plus, 2nd round they can't afford a rifle unless they got a kill or don't buy armour themselves


You can buy Armour/rifle 2nd round if you won. Your really only winning the fight with an upgraded pistol as you need the ability to 1 hit HS (on near enough) or you will never win that fight. Starting pistols are so incredibly weak vs armour. It takes like 2 HS or like 8 body shots, compared with the CZ which is more like 1 HS or 4 Body Shots. I cannot stress enough how important buying at the same time as your team is and saving your money so that you can buy nades/armour/rifles.


----------



## Sikkamore

Going through all my binds and stuff. Making my first autoexec.cfg file! Finally, I'll have my sensitivity, crosshair, binds, etc all there on a file I can back up on a thumb drive or external HDD.

I'm curious if the numpad keys are differentiated from the number keys on top of the keyboard. I'd like to bind buys to the numpad then have z, x, and c to do nade switches in case I'm in a pickle and need to switch quickly









Any suggestions as to what I should throw in the auto exec?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Going through all my binds and stuff. Making my first autoexec.cfg file! Finally, I'll have my sensitivity, crosshair, binds, etc all there on a file I can back up on a thumb drive or external HDD.
> 
> I'm curious if the numpad keys are differentiated from the number keys on top of the keyboard. I'd like to bind buys to the numpad then have z, x, and c to do nade switches in case I'm in a pickle and need to switch quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions as to what I should throw in the auto exec?


Yes, all the numpad keys are prefixed with "KP_" However they aren't named by the numbers eg. Numpad 8 is "KP_UP" rather than "KP_8" iirc.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Yes, all the numpad keys are prefixed with "KP_" However they aren't named by the numbers eg. Numpad 8 is "KP_UP" rather than "KP_8" iirc.


Thanks Pwn


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> You can buy Armour/rifle 2nd round if you won. Your really only winning the fight with an upgraded pistol as you need the ability to 1 hit HS (on near enough) or you will never win that fight. Starting pistols are so incredibly weak vs armour. It takes like 2 HS or like 8 body shots, compared with the CZ which is more like 1 HS or 4 Body Shots. I cannot stress enough how important buying at the same time as your team is and saving your money so that you can buy nades/armour/rifles.


I don't understand the math - if I buy armour (against judgment) on pistol round, I keep $150. If I win but don't kill anyone, I make $3250 (or $3500 for a bomb win). Added to the carryover, I'm at $3400-3650. Buy K+H, and I'm at $2400-2650. So, I'm buying a FAMAS? I don't like that, as if I die, not only am I stuffed economically, but I've just given the enemy a rifle.

There's a question mark over the K+H, as the first round armour will be good enough (just pray you don't get headshot, due to no helmet). Actually, is this an argument against 1st round armour? That you buy it second round if you win, therefore waste $650? Is that the basis of your argument (assuming no armour first round)?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> You're asking me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a brave man for choosing a shotgun over a rifle, even if it is the best shotgun over the worst rifle!
> The main thing I don't like about shotguns (the cheaper ones), is that if you miss, then get shot and die, you've nothing to show for it. At least with an SMG, or even a pistol, you've a chance of inflicting some damage with one or more bullets, which makes your teammates' job a little easier. I have a similar theory with the Scout - don't shoot to kill, shoot to wound and get out of there.


Nah, I was just asking people in this thread in general, anyone is free to voice their opinion









The XM is the most expensive shotgun at $2000 and for good reason, It's automatic and you can pretty much shoot 4-5 shells by the time you can get out 2 with any other shotgun. Plus the range on it is pretty insane, I've been able to do 45 damage or more at medium range with just one shell. If I can I will also carry a deagle with me so if I really need that longe range kill I can usually get it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Going through all my binds and stuff. Making my first autoexec.cfg file! Finally, I'll have my sensitivity, crosshair, binds, etc all there on a file I can back up on a thumb drive or external HDD.
> 
> I'm curious if the numpad keys are differentiated from the number keys on top of the keyboard. I'd like to bind buys to the numpad then have z, x, and c to do nade switches in case I'm in a pickle and need to switch quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions as to what I should throw in the auto exec?


They are different to the number keys. I'm the same in that I use the numpad for buy binds and have separate grenade keys.


Spoiler: Some of my binds



bind "KP_SLASH" "buy hegrenade"
bind "KP_MULTIPLY" "buy flashbang"
bind "KP_MINUS" "buy smokegrenade"
bind "KP_PLUS" "buy incgrenade;buy molotov"
bind "KP_ENTER" "buy decoy"
bind "KP_INS" "buy vesthelm;buy vest"
bind "KP_DEL" "buy defuser"
bind "KP_HOME" "buy galilar;buy famas"
bind "KP_UPARROW" "buy ak47;buy m4a1"
bind "KP_PGUP" "buy awp"
bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy p250"
bind "KP_5" "buy fn57"
bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy deagle"
bind "f" "use weapon_flashbang"
bind "g" "use weapon_hegrenade"
bind "h" "use weapon_smokegrenade"


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> They are different to the number keys. I'm the same in that I use the numpad for buy binds and have separate grenade keys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some of my binds
> 
> 
> 
> bind "KP_SLASH" "buy hegrenade"
> bind "KP_MULTIPLY" "buy flashbang"
> bind "KP_MINUS" "buy smokegrenade"
> bind "KP_PLUS" "buy incgrenade;buy molotov"
> bind "KP_ENTER" "buy decoy"
> bind "KP_INS" "buy vesthelm;buy vest"
> bind "KP_DEL" "buy defuser"
> bind "KP_HOME" "buy galilar;buy famas"
> bind "KP_UPARROW" "buy ak47;buy m4a1"
> bind "KP_PGUP" "buy awp"
> bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy p250"
> bind "KP_5" "buy fn57"
> bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy deagle"
> bind "f" "use weapon_flashbang"
> bind "g" "use weapon_hegrenade"
> bind "h" "use weapon_smokegrenade"


That's basically my set up. Hate setting up the binds using .cfg files. Yes, it's faster than using the console to type each one in, but I can't get them to work and I don't know what I'm doing wrong...

I create the autoexec.cfg file using NotePad, save it, and I've even removed the .txt at the end so it becomes a config file! I just can't get it to execute in game. I have my crosshair settings (even though I just use GTR's) and all that. Nothing :/


----------



## Rickles

Personally I buy armor every time pistol round if for nothing other then view punch.

If I win pistol round its almost always K+H and a bizon. A bizon in burst of 3-4 is an amazing gun (even while running) and I usually try to buy at least 1 kind of grenade as well.

If i lose pistol round as CT I almost always buy a HE + a flash and as a team try to nade as many different spots as we can and then try to play super passive and catch people off guard as they rotate. Obviously this doesn't work well if they rush a site as 5, but if you can pick 1 or 2 of that are sloppy in rotation the flash can help you retake a site. Having someone pick up a smoke can be very helpful too. Sometimes we like to yolo rush as well.

If i lose T side pistol I usually just buy a flash, wait for their HEs and then rush in trying to click heads.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> That's basically my set up. Hate setting up the binds using .cfg files. Yes, it's faster than using the console to type each one in, but I can't get them to work and I don't know what I'm doing wrong...
> 
> I create the autoexec.cfg file using NotePad, save it, and I've even removed the .txt at the end so it becomes a config file! I just can't get it to execute in game. I have my crosshair settings (even though I just use GTR's) and all that. Nothing :/


You do have host_writeconfig at the end of all the commands don't you? Another way to do it is have the autoexec run another .cfg file with whatever name you want it to have. Just make sure it always has host_writeconfig at the end and is read only. Also make sure config.cfg isn't read only.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I don't understand the math - if I buy armour (against judgment) on pistol round, I keep $150. If I win but don't kill anyone, I make $3250 (or $3500 for a bomb win). Added to the carryover, I'm at $3400-3650. Buy K+H, and I'm at $2400-2650. So, I'm buying a FAMAS? I don't like that, as if I die, not only am I stuffed economically, but I've just given the enemy a rifle.
> 
> There's a question mark over the K+H, as the first round armour will be good enough (just pray you don't get headshot, due to no helmet). Actually, is this an argument against 1st round armour? That you buy it second round if you win, therefore waste $650? Is that the basis of your argument (assuming no armour first round)?


Im not at all suggesting Kev 1st round is bad at all, in fact i would say its the strongest first round by currently.

Im also suggesting that at 3.4k you can grab a galil+Kev/helm+HE nade. Having a rifle no matter is a huge advantage if used correctly. You want to make the fights as long range as possible and try to take 1on1 fights, because you should always come out on top. Alternatively you can pick up an SMG like the mp7 or P90, while these are stronger against unarmoured targets and somewhat easier to use, they dont transition into the later buy rounds so you will be throwing that SMG on the floor in place of a rifle round 4 even if you didnt die.

In regards to dying and giving away a gun, a good way to stop this is to stick together with one other person on "anti-eco" rounds, this way if you die he can protect your gun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> They are different to the number keys. I'm the same in that I use the numpad for buy binds and have separate grenade keys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some of my binds
> 
> 
> 
> bind "KP_SLASH" "buy hegrenade"
> bind "KP_MULTIPLY" "buy flashbang"
> bind "KP_MINUS" "buy smokegrenade"
> bind "KP_PLUS" "buy incgrenade;buy molotov"
> bind "KP_ENTER" "buy decoy"
> bind "KP_INS" "buy vesthelm;buy vest"
> bind "KP_DEL" "buy defuser"
> bind "KP_HOME" "buy galilar;buy famas"
> bind "KP_UPARROW" "buy ak47;buy m4a1"
> bind "KP_PGUP" "buy awp"
> bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy p250"
> bind "KP_5" "buy fn57"
> bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy deagle"
> bind "f" "use weapon_flashbang"
> bind "g" "use weapon_hegrenade"
> bind "h" "use weapon_smokegrenade"


Pretty much my setup, but with slightly different binds for nades.


----------



## MR-e

sikkamore, in your config.cfg file, put in "execute autoexecute.cfg" at the end.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Im not at all suggesting Kev 1st round is bad at all, in fact i would say its the strongest first round by currently.
> 
> Im also suggesting that at 3.4k you can grab a galil+Kev/helm+HE nade. Having a rifle no matter is a huge advantage if used correctly. You want to make the fights as long range as possible and try to take 1on1 fights, because you should always come out on top. Alternatively you can pick up an SMG like the mp7 or P90, while these are stronger against unarmoured targets and somewhat easier to use, they dont transition into the later buy rounds so you will be throwing that SMG on the floor in place of a rifle round 4 even if you didnt die.
> 
> In regards to dying and giving away a gun, a good way to stop this is to stick together with one other person on "anti-eco" rounds, this way if you die he can protect your gun.


Got you









I don't like the Galil, it seems too underpowered to be useful. It feels almost exactly like an AK to me, except they just don't die (and then I die, lol). This is where I was going with the MAC10 idea - use it for round 2, then I'll have AK money if we win. If we don't win round 2, it'll mean I died probably, but at least I'll have more money for the round 3 (maybe not AK money, but a decent SMG/shotgun). Plus I don't feel bad about dropping a MAC10, as it's very much a consellation prize.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> You do have host_writeconfig at the end of all the commands don't you? Another way to do it is have the autoexec run another .cfg file with whatever name you want it to have. Just make sure it always has host_writeconfig at the end and is read only. Also make sure config.cfg isn't read only.


At the end of every command? Nope. Didn't even have one of those. Never came across it in any of the tutorials I looked at. I'll check the other things and any other suggestions you may have after I walk my dogs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> sikkamore, in your config.cfg file, put in "execute autoexecute.cfg" at the end.


Tried that. Didn't help.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

My autoexecs I have work fine, and I don't have the host_writeconfig command at the end of every command.

Perhaps try something like bind "exec autoexec" and then hit that key when in game.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> That might've been my issue. I remember practicing surfing in CS:S and that was always the first thing I put in! Can't believe I forgot it lol used to know that one like the back of my hand! Wait, where'd that mole come from on the back of my hand?!


Here are the commands I use when my friends and I do a private game. No need to actually purchase a server at all.

sv_cheats 1
game_mode 1
bot_kick_all
mp_roundtime 999
mp_round_restart_delay 1
mp_startmoney 16000
mp_buytime 999
mp_buy_anywhere 1
mp_autokick 0
mp_do_warmup_period 0
sv_infinite_ammo 1
sv_grenade_trajectory 1 (this has been bugged though and only works for the person who started the game)

You should now be able to freely wander around maps with no time limits practicing whatever you want.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Sorry, I meant after winning pistol (also applies when you're short of cash too though). Losing pistol = buying Kev+H only for me, 100%.
> 
> Shotguns are garbage against armor too though, so why spend the extra cash? Purely kill reward, if you can get one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> You shouldnt be buying anything 2nd round if your team lose. In most cases you shouldnt buy anything till round 4 if you lost pistol and only if you team all has enough to buy. The thing that will cost you the most rounds in any game is mix buying. I would advice against the second round armour pistol buy you see in pro games 1. because its unlikely the rest of your team will be willing to do the same and 2. It requires you adjust your play style and understand how best to use your pistols.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Got you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the Galil, it seems too underpowered to be useful. It feels almost exactly like an AK to me, except they just don't die (and then I die, lol). This is where I was going with the MAC10 idea - use it for round 2, then I'll have AK money if we win. If we don't win round 2, it'll mean I died probably, but at least I'll have more money for the round 3 (maybe not AK money, but a decent SMG/shotgun). Plus I don't feel bad about dropping a MAC10, as it's very much a consellation prize.


I never buy armor on the first round, because it's only useful against nades, which can be avoided with good movement. As a result, whether my team wins or loses, I always go nova armor on the second round, and it's only 1/10 rounds where I don't get a kill, and most of the time, I get multiple kills, even against AKs. Always gotta play the smart angle though.

The Galil is much more stronger than it lets on. It's kept me going plenty enough to get a more powerful weapon.

Also, mixed buys are okay if your teammates know what they're doing with the guns they have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> At the end of every command? Nope. Didn't even have one of those. Never came across it in any of the tutorials I looked at. I'll check the other things and any other suggestions you may have after I walk my dogs.
> Tried that. Didn't help.


You'll need a host_writeconfig at the end of your autoexec. Make it read only and put it in your cfg folder. Then put +exec autoexec.cfg in your launch commands.

I would suggest you do what I do, and use echo commands at the end of your autoexec, so you know that it's working properly.


----------



## waylo88

The most annoying thing about some of the people I play with is they don't know how to manage money. We lose pistol and they will full buy next round simply because they think you need to use whatever money you have.

Myself and two others always tell them not to, but they don't listen. There is a reason they are relatively bad at the game.

First round T side on D2, I'll buy armor if we're rushing long. I'll also buy armor first round T side on Inferno if we're splitting three hut and two squeaky. Other than that though, I'll usually buy a CZ/P250 and a smoke or HE.

If we win pistol, since I'm usually the AWP man, I'll just grab armor and a nade. If I do buy, it's usually a Galil/Famas, chest armor, and an HE/smoke. There are some occasions though where I'll grab a Mac-10 just because it's hilarious, and honestly it's not bad against people without armor.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I never buy armor on the first round, because it's only useful against nades, which can be avoided with good movement. As a result, whether my team wins or loses, I always go nova armor on the second round, and it's only 1/10 rounds where I don't get a kill, and most of the time, I get multiple kills, even against AKs. Always gotta play the smart angle though.
> 
> The Galil is much more stronger than it lets on. It's kept me going plenty enough to get a more powerful weapon..


Armor in pistol round is useful against the default pistols (unless it's a headshot, but that's the beauty of playing Silver







)
Still, I like the idea of having the extra cash for the 2nd round, even if it does mean throwing the first round.

Nova - how do you find it against armor? Most if not all will have armor in round 2, and I worry that the nova just doesn't have the minerals, especially as there's more pressure to make every shot count (as I stated earlier).


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Armor in pistol round is useful against the default pistols (unless it's a headshot, but that's the beauty of playing Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Still, I like the idea of having the extra cash for the 2nd round, even if it does mean throwing the first round.
> 
> Nova - how do you find it against armor? Most if not all will have armor in round 2, and I worry that the nova just doesn't have the minerals, especially as there's more pressure to make every shot count (as I stated earlier).


The Nova is excellent against armored opponents, and you don't need the proximity of the Mag-7 for it. The Sawedoff is just as good for T side, but I prefer the nova, cuz it's available on both teams. A neck shot is usually an instant kill at close range and if you play your positioning properly, you'll find it's a very deadly weapon.


----------



## Sikkamore

Seems like I got it working. Don't know what did it but I believe it was putting the file to read only!

Only issue I have now is getting my forward/back buttons on my mouse to be used for pulling out my smoke/flash nades!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Seems like I got it working. Don't know what did it but I believe it was putting the file to read only!
> 
> Only issue I have now is getting my forward/back buttons on my mouse to be used for pulling out my smoke/flash nades!


Bind mouse4 "use weapon_smokegrenade"
Bind mouse5 "use weapon_flashbang"

Or just swap buttons how you like it.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The most annoying thing about some of the people I play with is they don't know how to manage money. We lose pistol and they will full buy next round simply because they think you need to use whatever money you have.
> 
> Myself and two others always tell them not to, but they don't listen. There is a reason they are relatively bad at the game.
> 
> First round T side on D2, I'll buy armor if we're rushing long. I'll also buy armor first round T side on Inferno if we're splitting three hut and two squeaky. Other than that though, I'll usually buy a CZ/P250 and a smoke or HE.
> 
> If we win pistol, since I'm usually the AWP man, I'll just grab armor and a nade. If I do buy, it's usually a Galil/Famas, chest armor, and an HE/smoke. There are some occasions though where I'll grab a Mac-10 just because it's hilarious, and honestly it's not bad against people without armor.


force buying after losing pistol is a legitimate thing? lol
even if you buy upgraded pistol + head armour 2nd round you can still full buy on the 4th round(maybe missing a nade or 2).


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> force buying after losing pistol is a legitimate thing? lol
> even if you buy upgraded pistol + head armour 2nd round you can still full buy on the 4th round(maybe missing a nade or 2).


Well, it's not really a "thing" so much as them being bad and not understanding the way the game works no matter how many times you tell them.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Bind mouse4 "use weapon_smokegrenade"
> Bind mouse5 "use weapon_flashbang"
> 
> Or just swap buttons how you like it.


Did that already and it didn't work. I just went to the menu in game and swapped it that way


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Well, it's not really a "thing" so much as them being bad and not understanding the way the game works no matter how many times you tell them.


No, it really is a thing. Though I still would recommend against it in low rank/MM, it is a legitimate tactic when you have team coordination, you see it in pro games a lot.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No, it really is a thing. Though I still would recommend against it in low rank/MM, it is a legitimate tactic when you have team coordination, you see it in pro games a lot.


this, although it'd probably work pretty well in low rank if you're confident due to a lot of players buying smgs


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> At the end of every command? Nope. Didn't even have one of those. Never came across it in any of the tutorials I looked at. I'll check the other things and any other suggestions you may have after I walk my dogs.


Not after each command, just at the end of them all. I couldn't get my one to do anything until I had that.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Got you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the Galil, it seems too underpowered to be useful. It feels almost exactly like an AK to me, except they just don't die (and then I die, lol). This is where I was going with the MAC10 idea - use it for round 2, then I'll have AK money if we win. If we don't win round 2, it'll mean I died probably, but at least I'll have more money for the round 3 (maybe not AK money, but a decent SMG/shotgun). Plus I don't feel bad about dropping a MAC10, as it's very much a consellation prize.


If you die second round, and you guys don't win second round. You shouldn't be buying period. A full save is required at this point as you'll have under 2K. CZ75/P250 only, but definitely do not buy armor + SMG.

I suggest watching some of the pro matches, and see what they buy. It's honestly the best way to understand this game quickly. If you watch, during ESL, SMG's are almost never bought because they're so weak against a team that buys CZ/P250 + Armor. In MM though, people aren't going to buy CZ/P250 + Armor. So there's no reason to buy it, as your money, and your teammates money is going to be all over the place.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Got you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the Galil, it seems too underpowered to be useful. It feels almost exactly like an AK to me, except they just don't die (and then I die, lol). This is where I was going with the MAC10 idea - use it for round 2, then I'll have AK money if we win. If we don't win round 2, it'll mean I died probably, but at least I'll have more money for the round 3 (maybe not AK money, but a decent SMG/shotgun). Plus I don't feel bad about dropping a MAC10, as it's very much a consellation prize.


@Chemicalfan, you seem to have a lot of misinformation about guns and buying. I'll try to make this simple. It does get more in depth that this but at your rank don't worry about it.

SMG: Good against no armor, horrible against armor, 2x money bonus for kills (exception: P90-it is decent against armor, and no kill bonus)
Shotgun: Good against no armor, Good/decent against armor at close range, you just have to get a headshot against armor with the Nova, 3x kill bonus
Rifles: Obviously good against armor or no armor, Galil is just fine, it takes 2 HS instead of 1 with the AK. If you don't die you don't have to upgrade it on your enemies' buy round.
UPGRADED PISTOL(any except Dualies): Good against armor!! 1 Headshot to kill at close range, where you should be using them. CHEAP.

Pistol round: 1, maybe 2 people who know how to use nades effectively to help their team should get nades, otherwise buy armor.

If you win pistol round:
Most important: First buy head armor
Buy pretty much whatever gun you want, using the above information about different types of guns above^, they each have their own strengths and weaknesses

If you lose pistol round: 2 choices: force buy or save Most of this also applies to save rounds further in the game too.
*Force Buy:* ONLY if you have good team coordination and understand game mechanics well (ie you probably shouldn't be doing this yet)
Everyone buys head armor and a pistol or occasionally a scout, some nades too. A 3rd round force buy you can sometimes buy a galil/famas too.
*Save:*
DO NOT buy armor
Buy an upgraded pistol, except in certain situations where you reallly need the extra $300 for an awp or specific nades for set executes.
Play close range spots where you can try to get a headshot to get the kill before you get hit, then steal their gun if you can without getting killed by their team mates. If you're the only one on your team to get a kill and a gun, most of the time its worth it to just run away and save this gun.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The most annoying thing about some of the people I play with is they don't know how to manage money. We lose pistol and they will full buy next round simply because they think you need to use whatever money you have.
> 
> Myself and two others always tell them not to, but they don't listen. There is a reason they are relatively bad at the game.
> 
> First round T side on D2, I'll buy armor if we're rushing long. I'll also buy armor first round T side on Inferno if we're splitting three hut and two squeaky. Other than that though, I'll usually buy a CZ/P250 and a smoke or HE.
> 
> If we win pistol, since I'm usually the AWP man, I'll just grab armor and a nade. If I do buy, it's usually a Galil/Famas, chest armor, and an HE/smoke. There are some occasions though where I'll grab a Mac-10 just because it's hilarious, and honestly it's not bad against people without armor.


Where is this magical squeeky door and hut on Inferno???









(I know you meant Nuke)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The most annoying thing about some of the people I play with is they don't know how to manage money. We lose pistol and they will full buy next round simply because they think you need to use whatever money you have.
> 
> Myself and two others always tell them not to, but they don't listen. There is a reason they are relatively bad at the game.
> 
> First round T side on D2, I'll buy armor if we're rushing long. I'll also buy armor first round T side on Inferno if we're splitting three hut and two squeaky. Other than that though, I'll usually buy a CZ/P250 and a smoke or HE.
> 
> If we win pistol, since I'm usually the AWP man, I'll just grab armor and a nade. If I do buy, it's usually a Galil/Famas, chest armor, and an HE/smoke. There are some occasions though where I'll grab a Mac-10 just because it's hilarious, and honestly it's not bad against people without armor.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this magical squeeky door and hut on Inferno???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know you meant Nuke)
Click to expand...

It's in the new update ya skrub.
Quote:


> -Added a squeaky door to apartments in A
> -Turned B bombsite into a hut


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's in the new update ya skrub.


Hahha.

Updated OP. Thanks Pyscho!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's in the new update ya skrub.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahha.
> 
> Updated OP. Thanks Pyscho!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jack Mac

I got rid of that battle-scarred Karambit CH (


http://imgur.com/yrOMv

) and got this 1:1
(


http://imgur.com/VqHju

). I got the karambit case hardened for a full fade bayonet that I paid 149K for. I basically made ~40-45K profit.


----------



## Caldeio

Any thoughts on Reliable vs Lunatik match today? or myxmp vs mouz?

I bet on mouz earlier. 2.79p value and epi forfeit







bet on there match with digi and came back to see that and too late to change my bet. They'll prolly forfeit again, wee wee


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I got rid of that battle-scarred Karambit CH (
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yrOMv
> 
> ) and got this 1:1
> (
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VqHju
> 
> ). I got the karambit case hardened for a full fade bayonet that I paid 149K for. I basically made ~40-45K profit.


Nice!

I actually went for the new Case Hardened this time around since I got such a good offer for my last one:


http://imgur.com/5nv2X


Over the past 4 trades I've made around 170 keys in profit. I started with around 100 keys (Karambit Vanilla), traded up to progressively better items and now I have this Kara worth around 280-320 keys, as well as 20 pure keys left over









It's so easy to capitalize people's items when they're desperate for a certain item/amount of keys.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So...apparently I got a souvenir drop on the last match, last map of NiP vs fnatic, and I am just now finding out about it because it was on my alt account way in the back of all my cases.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So...apparently I got a souvenir drop on the last match, last map of NiP vs fnatic, and I am just now finding out about it because it was on my alt account way in the back of all my cases.


I hate you. Lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

It's the cheapest drop out of them all, no need for h8 m8.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's the cheapest drop out of them all, no need for h8 m8.


UWOTM8?


----------



## twiz0r0r

just won my 10th comp. silver 3 - guess I really suck haha


----------



## Sikkamore

Just came back from 9-0 on T side Nuke to make it 10-5 at half. Second half we lost the pistol and the two following rounds to make it 13-5 but I went nuts with the AK and ended up 42-20. That's with a bot on our team too. My friend left so we could vote to surrender when it was 9-0 lol


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you die second round, and you guys don't win second round. You shouldn't be buying period. A full save is required at this point as you'll have under 2K. CZ75/P250 only, but definitely do not buy armor + SMG.
> 
> I suggest watching some of the pro matches, and see what they buy. It's honestly the best way to understand this game quickly. If you watch, during ESL, SMG's are almost never bought because they're so weak against a team that buys CZ/P250 + Armor. In MM though, people aren't going to buy CZ/P250 + Armor. So there's no reason to buy it, as your money, and your teammates money is going to be all over the place.


See below, but I watched a few matches but each team/match seemed to be slightly different? Plus, those guys are pro, and I (and my team) are definately not








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> @Chemicalfan, you seem to have a lot of misinformation about guns and buying. I'll try to make this simple. It does get more in depth that this but at your rank don't worry about it.
> 
> *snip*


Wow, thanks for spending the time to type all that! It's the "winning pistol" round that I was talking about - buying a MAC10 2nd round gives you maximum cash to take into 3rd. Even if you die, it's not a disaster. Anyway, got it sorted in my head now









Still not comfortable with the idea of not buying armour on a "save round" though, seems like suicide. If it's really the "done thing", I wouldn't buy anything, as it'd be a waste of cash.

I figured something out last night, that helps me get my head around what can be bought at any time. Somehow I need to figure out how to get the team money into it, probably treat the figures below as an average? Anyway:

<$2500 Eco round - pistols
$2500-$3100 Eco+ round - SMG/shotguns (not P90 or autoshotty)
$3100-$4000(T)/$4200(CT) - Light buy (Cheap rifle, P90, Scout)
=>$4000/$4200 - Full buy (AK/M4)

Scope for saving cash in any of those, if it's borderline (i.e. if I've got $3200, I might still buy eco+ to carry more cash forward). If I treated these as team average values rather than just personal cash, could this be used as a team strategy (assuming I could get them to listen)?

Edit: I guess I could add "<$1600 Buy nothing" to it? In keeping with the "save round" philosophy...?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> See below, but I watched a few matches but each team/match seemed to be slightly different? Plus, those guys are pro, and I (and my team) are definately not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for spending the time to type all that! It's the "winning pistol" round that I was talking about - buying a MAC10 2nd round gives you maximum cash to take into 3rd. Even if you die, it's not a disaster. Anyway, got it sorted in my head now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not comfortable with the idea of not buying armour on a "save round" though, seems like suicide. If it's really the "done thing", I wouldn't buy anything, as it'd be a waste of cash.
> 
> I figured something out last night, that helps me get my head around what can be bought at any time. Somehow I need to figure out how to get the team money into it, probably treat the figures below as an average? Anyway:
> 
> <$2500 Eco round - pistols
> $2500-$3100 Eco+ round - SMG/shotguns (not P90 or autoshotty)
> $3100-$4000(T)/$4200(CT) - Light buy (Cheap rifle, P90, Scout)
> =>$4000/$4200 - Full buy (AK/M4)
> 
> Scope for saving cash in any of those, if it's borderline (i.e. if I've got $3200, I might still buy eco+ to carry more cash forward). If I treated these as team average values rather than just personal cash, could this be used as a team strategy (assuming I could get them to listen)?
> 
> Edit: I guess I could add "<$1600 Buy nothing" to it? In keeping with the "save round" philosophy...?


I would really try to suggest this:

EVERYONE ON TEAM:

<$4000 Buy Nothing (Can buy a CZ/P250)
>$4000 Full Buy (AK/M4/AWP)

The only caveat being if you won the 1st round of each half spend all the money you have on a shotgun/SMG/Rifle in the 2nd round.

While this isnt exactly keeping up with the current meta, it is and has been the accepted practise in CS for the longest time and will serve you fine even in GE.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

This looks pretty fun, I'm gonna try it out today.




http://steamcommunity.com/groups/csgosurvivalgames

Server IPs are on the steam group.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This looks pretty fun, I'm gonna try it out today.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/csgosurvivalgames
> 
> Server IPs are on the steam group.


Its actually a TON of fun to play.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Hey guys today i saw my inventory and realize that i had a drop on last match i think lol...

*ESL One Cologne 2014 Inferno Souvenir Package* is it worth to sell it now oooor wait?


----------



## MR-e

csgo trade gods, how much do you think the value of a vanilla karambit is worth? this and a deagle conspiracy are the last 2 skins i need to complete my blackout inventory of all the weapons i use. i'm not a better, or a trader, my skins all value from what i can sell with in game drops. i blew whatever i had left in in my steam wallet on esl sticker capsules so i have a few of those.

question, how would you go about trading up to a vanilla karambit given the following scenario:


$0.63 wallet
20 esl sticker capsules


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Hey guys today i saw my inventory and realize that i had a drop on last match i think lol...
> 
> *ESL One Cologne 2014 Inferno Souvenir Package* is it worth to sell it now oooor wait?


I'd imagine you could just wait. Even the sticker capsules have gone up a fair amount since the tournament ended!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Hey guys today i saw my inventory and realize that i had a drop on last match i think lol...
> 
> *ESL One Cologne 2014 Inferno Souvenir Package* is it worth to sell it now oooor wait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine you could just wait. Even the sticker capsules have gone up a fair amount since the tournament ended!
Click to expand...

Yeah, yesterday my souvenir drop (same as yours, inferno) went from 4 dollars on the dot to $4.60 today.


----------



## Argorn5757

just switched from 1800 dpi to 800 and omg what a difference. I can actually hit things now


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Anyone in Silver or low Gold interested in playing some Competitive with me? I'm doing pretty well but these team mates when I don't have a duo are too heavy a lot of the time:







Pretty sure my searchable name is "mynxness" and my current label is "HoneyBadger Virtus.Pro" cuz yolo









Edit: Please post here if you add me so I know what your handle is, I get random add requests from people a lot that I don't know


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> just switched from 1800 dpi to 800 and omg what a difference. I can actually hit things now


Really? I'm at 4000 dpi and 1.19 sens right now, feels a bit off to me but I'm working my way towards my best sens.


----------



## Argorn5757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Really? I'm at 4000 dpi and 1.19 sens right now, feels a bit off to me but I'm working my way towards my best sens.


yeah. try a few games on a lower sens. its a world of difference


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Really? I'm at 4000 dpi and 1.19 sens right now, feels a bit off to me but I'm working my way towards my best sens.


I'm at 800dpi as well with 1.9 sensitivity. I just started reading this guide and practicing my sensitivity. Seems to be a very good guide and possibly could be added to OP.

@ HoneyBadger84 I'm silver 3, pretty sure you'll still need to carry me, I have 50 wins so far with, up and down games usually finish middle of the pack. Any silver feel free to add me on steam "combatCamacho", I really only play competitive.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Really? I'm at 4000 dpi and 1.19 sens right now, feels a bit off to me but I'm working my way towards my best sens.


That honestly sounds like its way too high of a sensitivity for good precision in CS.


----------



## Kainn

1200 dpi and 1 in game, LE here..


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> I'm at 800dpi as well with 1.9 sensitivity. I just started reading this guide and practicing my sensitivity. Seems to be a very good guide and possibly could be added to OP.
> 
> @ HoneyBadger84 I'm silver 3, pretty sure you'll still need to carry me, I have 50 wins so far with, up and down games usually finish middle of the pack. Any silver feel free to add me on steam "combatCamacho", I really only play competitive.


That's pretty much me too, I only play competitive unless I get a mission from the current Operation that doesn't involve competitive, then I'll do that when I'm bored & don't wanna play Competitive.

I have bad games, but that's mostly from the other team getting fed & me being unable to carry. I need at least one other person on my team to be good, that way I'm not overcompensating. It's just amazing how bad some of the aiming is in the ELO I'm at now. One guy was so bad I told him "Just buy a freakin' P90, you spray anyway, at least it doesn't require good aim" sure as heck, next round he got a triple with it. lol

I actually love the P90 in certain instances, like if you're covering B on Dust II, it's a great "anti rush" gun, you can usually take down at least 1-2 people if not 3 before you go down if they funnel in to you at all. And of course I've grown quite fond of the FAMAS & AK-47, love my FAMAS skin







I put some holo Virtus.Pro stickers on it from the latest event since they were cheap and I had a bit more money on my Steam Wallet to burn.

I'll add ya, I won't be on the game again til tomorrow though, taking a nap then I gotta work tonight.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> That's pretty much me too, I only play competitive unless I get a mission from the current Operation that doesn't involve competitive, then I'll do that when I'm bored & don't wanna play Competitive.
> 
> I have bad games, but that's mostly from the other team getting fed & me being unable to carry. I need at least one other person on my team to be good, that way I'm not overcompensating. It's just amazing how bad some of the aiming is in the ELO I'm at now. One guy was so bad I told him "Just buy a freakin' P90, you spray anyway, at least it doesn't require good aim" sure as heck, next round he got a triple with it. lol
> 
> I actually love the P90 in certain instances, like if you're covering B on Dust II, it's a great "anti rush" gun, you can usually take down at least 1-2 people if not 3 before you go down if they funnel in to you at all. And of course I've grown quite fond of the FAMAS & AK-47, love my FAMAS skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put some holo Virtus.Pro stickers on it from the latest event since they were cheap and I had a bit more money on my Steam Wallet to burn.
> 
> I'll add ya, I won't be on the game again til tomorrow though, taking a nap then I gotta work tonight.


I agree p90 can rock in the right situation. had some1 on my team guarding bomb (1v4) and took 3 out with 1 clip and distracted the last guy for a couple seconds before bomb blew.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Sexaaaaaaaay lol

The P90 & FAMAS I got from cases & put the stickers on myself. AK I got on the market, already had the Katowice sticker on it. Then the AUG I can't remember how I got, was one of the first skins I got though.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I agree p90 can rock in the right situation. had some1 on my team guarding bomb (1v4) and took 3 out with 1 clip and distracted the last guy for a couple seconds before bomb blew.


I did that recently with a PP-Bizon on Cobblestone. My whole team was pretty happy. Mowed down 2 guys, last one went for the defuse cuz time was running out, and I kept jump peaking & hitting him so he had to stop or die. Ended up winning us the map with the momentum shift the money gave, think it was like 16-10.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Damn, those VP Holos...I would have waited for them to reach $10 or more in price, and then sell them.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Damn, those VP Holos...I would have waited for them to reach $10 or more in price, and then sell them.


I got 2 of them myself from capsules, the rest I got on the marketplace for about $1 each. Made money off reselling capsules (I got a crapton, only opened a few, got some Cloud9 Holos too but I haven't used them, probably gonna resell), enough to pay for those VP Holos & Civilization 5 Complete Edition







Spent like $15 on capsules, made about $20 on resales, and that's not including the opened stickers that haven't sold yet... got a crapton of NiP ones. Like, 10 & 2-3 holos. Majority of the ones I opened were NiP.


----------



## chemicalfan

Question - when watching the live GOTV stream of the ESL final, I remember seeing that a lot of the time, when people like Friburg and JW were spraying people down with an M4 or whatever, it appeared that they were aiming at the ground in front of their feet (this was shorter range, probably 30ft away). I was thinking "what are they doing, aiming at the guy's feet?!", but they got the kill, despite the fact the crosshair never deviated from the feet. Is this a tick issue, or is it the case that the crosshair isn't where the bullets go when spraying? I'd always assumed that the spread on the crosshair (the bit that gets bigger) shows where the bullets could go, but this was nowhere near the chest/head area!

Basically, does the crosshair not reflect recoil, so the crosshair can be pointed at the feet, but the bullets are actually heading for the face?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question - when watching the live GOTV stream of the ESL final, I remember seeing that a lot of the time, when people like Friburg and JW were spraying people down with an M4 or whatever, it appeared that they were aiming at the ground in front of their feet (this was shorter range, probably 30ft away). I was thinking "what are they doing, aiming at the guy's feet?!", but they got the kill, despite the fact the crosshair never deviated from the feet. Is this a tick issue, or is it the case that the crosshair isn't where the bullets go when spraying? I'd always assumed that the spread on the crosshair (the bit that gets bigger) shows where the bullets could go, but this was nowhere near the chest/head area!
> 
> Basically, does the crosshair not reflect recoil, so the crosshair can be pointed at the feet, but the bullets are actually heading for the face?


In CS:GO the bullets actually land way above the crosshair.
If you check


http://imgur.com/a

 you can see how you crosshair should be going to hit the same spot somewhat reliably - although that's not taking spread into consideration which is 100% random


----------



## chemicalfan

See, that's weird though, because when I watch YouTube videos about spray control, the crosshair accurately tracks where the bullets land (when they use the "paint splat" cheat), within reason taking spread/inaccuracy into account.

I'm trying to work out whether I need to be "pulling down" my crosshair whilst spraying so I end up aiming near the feet, or whether I can just pull down a little bit to hold the crosshair on the chest area. I don't spray much anyway unless I'm in close quarters, but I also don't have the best luck in those scenarios, especially when the enemy is strafing all over the shop


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> See, that's weird though, because when I watch YouTube videos about spray control, the crosshair accurately tracks where the bullets land (when they use the "paint splat" cheat), within reason taking spread/inaccuracy into account.
> 
> I'm trying to work out whether I need to be "pulling down" my crosshair whilst spraying so I end up aiming near the feet, or whether I can just pull down a little bit to hold the crosshair on the chest area. I don't spray much anyway unless I'm in close quarters, but I also don't have the best luck in those scenarios, especially when the enemy is strafing all over the shop







If you see at 1:00 you can see with his first spray the bullets go way above the crosshair. Maybe you're using some crosshair settings so that they're technically still inside the crosshair - but the bullet spread and offset is definitely not centered around the middle of the crosshair


----------



## HoneyBadger84

This is also true with the AK47 especially, if you're firing more than 1-3 bullets at a time (AKA spraying) you need to aim down to compensate. I noticed that rewatching the Katowice final as well, Virtus.pro get quite a few AK kills in the second game via that. I'll have to remember that next time I panic spray, aim down


----------



## Rickles

For the ak you can practice spraying groups of 3. Essentially your first 2 shots will be spot on and your 3rd will be up and to the right.

So in order to get a quick triple tap with the ak immediately after the second shot flick down to their right leg (it's on your left) and that pretty reliably will put the 3rd and finishing bullet in their chest. You can test it over distance and you can use the aim training maps and set the targets to require 3 hits to break. Which is an excellent way to practice IMO.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Happy bday CSGO!


----------



## doomlord52

So, can anyone explain this?









This was with MM. I'm really not sure how that's possible.

On a related note, does anyone know why my ping is so high? Before last weekend, my ping was consistently ~28-30, and now it's 68-80. It also seems random, sometimes i'll get a good server (and I'll wreck the place, usually 2:1 kd), but sometimes it's horrible and my score is like the above pic. A reboot usually fixes this for about one round (or it's a placebo), but I always end up playing with high ping. None else is on my network, and every other game is fine in terms of ping (no increase).


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> For the ak you can practice spraying groups of 3. Essentially your first 2 shots will be spot on and your 3rd will be up and to the right.
> 
> So in order to get a quick triple tap with the ak immediately after the second shot flick down to their right leg (it's on your left) and that pretty reliably will put the 3rd and finishing bullet in their chest. You can test it over distance and you can use the aim training maps and set the targets to require 3 hits to break. Which is an excellent way to practice IMO.


Yeah I meant in panic spray mode, aiming at the feet is good. I'm pretty great at consistently not firing more than 2-3 bullets at a time with the AK, which is why I already have like 100 kills on it even though I just started using the AK-47 a few days ago (I hated it before I figured that out)


----------



## chemicalfan

I'll have to remember that with the SMGs, and I tend to spray in close quarters with them. That's pretty crappy, kinda renders the crosshair pointless. I mean, the gun jerks around and moves up and the crosshair follows, so I'd assumed (led by some tutorials) that it's a pretty good estimation of the actual spray pattern.

I use the default crosshair for information, I know it's not the best but I understand it (mostly, still get a little confused by the 2 crosses







)


----------



## Wezzor

Check this out guys:


----------



## Argorn5757

do you guys play with the stuff like motion blur and v-sync on or off?


----------



## zemco999

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2e6v6v/raffle_howling_dawn_sticker/
 I need a new name, so I set up a giveaway. Those who are good at renaming stuff and meet the requirements, please feel free to join!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> do you guys play with the stuff like motion blur and v-sync on or off?


I would never ever use any off that stuff. V-Sync just makes every movement laggy, like rubberbanding and motion blur is just stupid. I want to see stuff even when I'm turning fast. I'll just keep everything on lowest.


----------



## NateST

I seem to have some good and bad luck recently with cases. I got a stat kraken instead of the asiimov m4, stat desert strike instead of the vulcan and a stat p90 asiimov instead of the cyrex.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2e6v6v/raffle_howling_dawn_sticker/
> I need a new name, so I set up a giveaway. Those who are good at renaming stuff and meet the requirements, please feel free to join!


No redditt account. But I would name it Wesley Swipes
Edit for phone autocorrrect..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> do you guys play with the stuff like motion blur and v-sync on or off?


I play with everything maxed out with some exceptions.
Vsync is off because it makes mouse movement very funky/slower.
Motion Blur is off because I want a clear picture at all times, even when aiming fast.
AA is off for performance reasons, and because it tends to blur things at long ranges.
FXAA is off for the same reason as AA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2e6v6v/raffle_howling_dawn_sticker/
> I need a new name, so I set up a giveaway. Those who are good at renaming stuff and meet the requirements, please feel free to join!


I don't have a reddit account, but here are some names I would use.

"Venom Symbiote"
"Black Menace"
"Black Betty"
"Smoker Stains"
"Back in Black"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> do you guys play with the stuff like motion blur and v-sync on or off?


Both is a MUST turn off.

No one should be using either....


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> No redditt account. But I would name it Wesley Swipes
> Edit for phone autocorrrect..


this one takes the cake, give the man the sticker!


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Both is a MUST turn off.
> 
> No one should be using either....


Ditto.

Motion blur is pretty gross, not even just in CS, but most games.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> this one takes the cake, give the man the sticker!


Thank you sir. Though I can't take the sticker. No redditt account


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So, can anyone explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was with MM. I'm really not sure how that's possible.


If you're referring to you ranking up then it's pretty simple. You went against guys that were four ranks ahead of you and basically held your own as well as won the match. Pretty good test and you deserved that rank up tbh.


----------



## Kainn

So zeus update, toats playing now all night.
Also turns out I ahve a nice one time discount from gunnars from working at geek squad. there goes my wallet, i've got like 3 pairs of glasses and clothing...


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> So zeus update, toats playing now all night.
> Also turns out I ahve a nice one time discount from gunnars from working at geek squad. there goes my wallet, i've got like 3 pairs of glasses and clothing...


How big was the discount? I dunno if they are worth the huge price tag


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> How big was the discount? I dunno if they are worth the huge price tag


I can't say









the discount makes it so worth it, i'll have 4 pairs after this purchase. I got my first pair as a present and i"ve been unbelievably happy with them. I spend 40 hours a week looking at screens as a geek squad repair agent, and then taking 14 hours of college class with two being programming ones where im just starting at a screen, and when i get home I play csgo for hours. I've had people tell me or ask me what happened because my eyes aren't blood shot anymore. if i don't wear them my eyes get so dried out and it hurts..


----------



## chemicalfan

Is it possible to make profit by using trade-up contracts? I just wanna make sure I understand how trade-up works:

If I buy 10 x 30p skins at Mil-Spec level in collection X (doesn't matter), am I guarenteed to get 1 x Restricted skin, or could I possibly get a Classifed or Covert skin (albeit at much lower odds)? Looking at it, it looks like the market is fixed against making money in this way, except one example I found where 10 x Restricted skins came to about £30, but the Classified skin above it was currently selling for £36 on the market.

Unless I've completed misunderstood the mechanics of how trade-up works.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

You get the next grade up I believe. It's best to buy cheap stat traks guns then trade up, cuz then you're guaranteed to get a stat traks gun the next class up.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is it possible to make profit by using trade-up contracts? I just wanna make sure I understand how trade-up works:
> 
> If I buy 10 x 30p skins at Mil-Spec level in collection X (doesn't matter), am I guarenteed to get 1 x Restricted skin, or could I possibly get a Classifed or Covert skin (albeit at much lower odds)? Looking at it, it looks like the market is fixed against making money in this way, except one example I found where 10 x Restricted skins came to about £30, but the Classified skin above it was currently selling for £36 on the market.
> 
> Unless I've completed misunderstood the mechanics of how trade-up works.


Your right, you get a skin 1 rarity higher than the ones you used. However which skin you get is random based on what skins you used to trade up. Its not really possible to make guaranteed money from this as lets say your trading up to the M4 Asiimov. You could instead get the kraken which is worth £2.


----------



## chemicalfan

Is it always one rarity higher, or is it possible (but unlikely) you could get a higher rarity? A bit like when you open a case, the odds are small but possible?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> You get the next grade up I believe. It's best to buy cheap stat traks guns then trade up, cuz then you're guaranteed to get a stat traks gun the next class up.


StatTrak doesn't work in trade up AFAIK.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is it always one rarity higher, or is it possible (but unlikely) you could get a higher rarity? A bit like when you open a case, the odds are small but possible?


Correct; it is always 1 grade higher. It's very rare to find one that is guaranteed profit because of supply and demand.. If there was one that you could profit on, everyone would do it, so the price of the skins would go up (and/or the price of what you're trading up to would go down) until it's not profitable anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> StatTrak doesn't work in trade up AFAIK.


^This, StatTraks aren't tradeupable


----------



## chemicalfan

I understand that, but that fact is kinda true of all trading markets








It's a case of striking while the iron is hot









Thanks for the info all


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Ah I was thinking backwards. I got a stat traks gun via trade up, didn't remember you can't trade them up, although I think they should allow that, would be neat for folks wanting StatTrak guns specifically, like myself. Of course I only want it on guns I actually use, so I already have most of them.


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Ah I was thinking backwards. I got a stat traks gun via trade up, didn't remember you can't trade them up, although I think they should allow that, would be neat for folks wanting StatTrak guns specifically, like myself. Of course I only want it on guns I actually use, so I already have most of them.


You cant get stattrak via tradeup either


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> You cant get stattrak via tradeup either


??? Pretty sure I did.


----------



## MCarlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> ??? Pretty sure I did.


Nop you can't


----------



## chemicalfan

Might have been on a normal drop?


----------



## Kainn

I thought you could. i did 10 mac10 heat stat's and got a... what ever that classy nova looking skin is and it was a stat
edit, looked at history I'm wrong, it's too early..


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I can't say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the discount makes it so worth it, i'll have 4 pairs after this purchase. I got my first pair as a present and i"ve been unbelievably happy with them. I spend 40 hours a week looking at screens as a geek squad repair agent, and then taking 14 hours of college class with two being programming ones where im just starting at a screen, and when i get home I play csgo for hours. I've had people tell me or ask me what happened because my eyes aren't blood shot anymore. if i don't wear them my eyes get so dried out and it hurts..


My experience as well. I spend 8 hours at work on a PC, about 2-3 doing homework, and then 2-3 gaming and I usually wear my gunnars as soon as I get home.


----------



## kbros

So I havent been in here in a while. Recent updates for me are that I bought an AK case hardened mw, and I got an ace 2 days ago. Oh and I opened a phoenix case and got a 12 cent skin.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> So I havent been in here in a while. Recent updates for me are that I bought an AK case hardened mw, and I got an ace 2 days ago. Oh and I opened a phoenix case and got a 12 cent skin.


Very good bullet control with the USP-S. Too many people, even those in DMG/LE+ use the USP like a Glock and try to spam as many bullets as they can into one target. It takes trigger control and accuracy to pull of something like that


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Very good bullet control with the USP-S. Too many people, even those in DMG/LE+ use the USP like a Glock and try to spam as many bullets as they can into one target. It takes trigger control and accuracy to pull of something like that


Unfortunately, because the USP has practically no recoil and spread, you can still spam a whole clip and eventually end up with a headshot. This video however, was very nice because he actually took the time to put well placed shots down and for that +respect.


----------



## iSlayer

Is there any sort of easy guide to trading and weapon value and cases? I've just ignored all of it and sold everything I get except two $.1 skins and a deagle meteorite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So is it just me, or has there been a massive increase in smurfs lately? Last 5-6 games in a row I've gotten completely rolled by supposed "nova 3-4" players, while I am nova 4. These games also feature fun things like the difference between 1st and 2nd on a team being over 100%.


That's been my experience with MM so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's in the new update ya skrub.


I didn't see it in MM the other day did they change that?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> I didn't see it in MM the other day did they change that?


Those were bogus update notes I pulled out of my azz


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Is there any sort of easy guide to trading and weapon value and cases? I've just ignored all of it and sold everything I get except two $.1 skins and a deagle meteorite.
> That's been my experience with MM so far.
> I didn't see it in MM the other day did they change that?


I use csgostash.com for the values. At the end of the day it all comes down to the ol' "Buy low, sell high" rule.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Unfortunately, because the USP has practically no recoil and spread, you can still spam a whole clip and eventually end up with a headshot. This video however, was very nice because he actually took the time to put well placed shots down and for that +respect.


I know that, but with the 12 bullet clip compared to the 20 the Glock has it still requires a sense of tipper discipline in order to use it properly. Also the reload times are longer for the USP, and the rate of fire is slower, making it much less viable for spamming :/ But at the end of the day, it's all situational with skill


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I know that, but with the 12 bullet clip compared to the 20 the Glock has it still requires a sense of tipper discipline in order to use it properly. Also the reload times are longer for the USP, and the rate of fire is slower, making it much less viable for spamming :/ But at the end of the day, it's all situational with skill


To Quote Wayne Gretzky, "You miss every shot you don't take"


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> To Quote Wayne Gretzky, "You miss every shot you don't take"


Hence why I spam negevs


----------



## Caldeio

dAT vs Fnatic? Any chance dat makes a win?

Betting 2.89 on fnatic, my biggest bid yet. value .50 or something. I need to get some more low value skins.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Played some deathmatch in 1.6 with Vandelay today, not sure if he noticed me or not though due to my name being different.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Won five out of seven competitive matches today, got moved up a division. Not bad so far, had one game where I got a 1v5 quad, reset the enemy team's money and helped us come back to win from 8-12 to 15-13. I faced four 3-4 queues today, beat all but one. Kinda sad since one of the four queues was on that comeback, and the next game I played against them again and they surrendered after my team had a 7-0 start on Dust II. Lol that was the game that got me promoted, two of them were silver 3.


----------



## dipanzan

Can anyone tell me why I'm having such horrible fps drop and micro stuttering.







My rig settings are on my profile, and everything is at stock.

Whenever I face enemies/get smoked or flashed, there is a weird delay/lag or stutter which makes it next to impossible to fight back. This is happening after the patch before ESL, before that I used to have around 200-250 constant @1280x1024 with 2x AA and 4x AF(ingame).


----------



## RuneDunes

Looking for some decent team players with mics, I'm a Master Guardian 1, I've made it as far as MG Elite before. Anyone with the same rank want to add me and start working together and winning games?

Here's my Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/deadly51


----------



## gbsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why I'm having such horrible fps drop and micro stuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig settings are on my profile, and everything is at stock.
> 
> Whenever I face enemies/get smoked or flashed, there is a weird delay/lag or stutter which makes it next to impossible to fight back. This is happening after the patch before ESL, before that I used to have around 200-250 constant @1280x1024 with 2x AA and 4x AF(ingame).


Maybe try these steps and continue on if they dont work. Use console command cl_forcepreload "1", try again. Remove the AA and AF, try again. Set video settings to low, try again. Disable multi core, then try again.

I had the same problem with 1.6 for some reason and had to go through a set of console commands to disable stuff that had been implemented in patches, different game, but, sometimes the problem lies with the game itself. You could also do a cache integrity verification to see if something is missing. Sometimes when files are corrupt the game tries to load them, fails and lags out.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Looking for some decent team players with mics, I'm a Master Guardian 1, I've made it as far as MG Elite before. Anyone with the same rank want to add me and start working together and winning games?
> Here's my Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/deadly51


Added.


----------



## waylo88

I've been going off in my MM games recently. Dropping 25+ regularly. Back up to MGE after dipping way down to MG1. Now I just need to keep winning to get my LE back.


----------



## zemco999

doesn't have ANYthing to do with cs


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't have ANYthing to do with cs


mmmmk?

EDIT: Also have a stupid question. I have a trade offer that I received but cannot do anything with because I no longer have the items. How do I get this trade to go away and not show a new trade offer?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> mmmmk?
> 
> EDIT: Also have a stupid question. I have a trade offer that I received but cannot do anything with because I no longer have the items. How do I get this trade to go away and not show a new trade offer?


you need to reload the page once, then wait a couple hours it will go away


----------



## twiz0r0r

It's been a couple of days lol


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> It's been a couple of days lol


Log onto the website and look at the trade offer there


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Also have a stupid question. I have a trade offer that I received but cannot do anything with because I no longer have the items. How do I get this trade to go away and not show a new trade offer?


Only way I know of fixing it is if you send or receive another trade offer and you or the other person declines it.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Only way I know of fixing it is if you send or receive another trade offer and you or the other person declines it.


Yeah I had the same issue back in the summer sale sale when the trading card rush to get the badge. I had a friend send me a request but they got rid of the card before I saw the request and I had to have them send me another request to fix it


----------



## funkmetal

Anyone want to trade for the AWP Pink DDPAT (FT) or a Deagle Pilot (FN) that I have laying around because I already have a AWP Asiimov and Deagle Conspiracy?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Anyone want to trade for the AWP Pink DDPAT (FT) or a Deagle Pilot (FN) that I have laying around because I already have a AWP Asiimov and Deagle Conspiracy?


Ehhh, I want a Pink DDPAT Awp but in at least MW condition. Deagle Pilot is nice but I also have a Conspiracy Deagle so no need for it.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ehhh, I want a Pink DDPAT Awp but in at least MW condition. Deagle Pilot is nice but I also have a Conspiracy Deagle so no need for it.


Yeah understandable. I originally bought the AWP for a friend who used to play CS:S and was just getting into CS:GO and he really liked the AWP but then I showed him Trade Up Contracts and he got a AWP Asiimov too >.>


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbsn*
> 
> Maybe try these steps and continue on if they dont work. Use console command cl_forcepreload "1", try again. Remove the AA and AF, try again. Set video settings to low, try again. Disable multi core, then try again.
> 
> I had the same problem with 1.6 for some reason and had to go through a set of console commands to disable stuff that had been implemented in patches, different game, but, sometimes the problem lies with the game itself. You could also do a cache integrity verification to see if something is missing. Sometimes when files are corrupt the game tries to load them, fails and lags out.


Thank you for the suggestion, I've tried almost everything from the list of things you mentioned. Just solved it today, it was because of the driver. I guess I installed Catalyst 14.x RC just prior to ESL One, and thus the reason of my FPS downfall from that time. Updated to 14.7 RC3 which made it even worse, I'm just using an old 5850.

Downloaded DDU and cleaned up the old remnants, and installed 13.12 WHQL, and everything is back to normal again.









No more stuttering, and fps is around ~180-200 constant. Though I switched resolution to 1280x960 stretched. For some reason it feels a lot better than 4:3, which was so cramped for me CSGO. After years of playing with 4:3, and giving stretched a try, it feels so better. I've a very bad eye sight, so I get dizzy with fast movements, and the stretched resolution made everything much more bigger so that's plus for me. Just that horizontal movement seems very fast and I'm really bad against players ADADing.


----------



## waylo88

Got my DMG back









Little backstory to this clip. My friend (AGGROMACHINE) and I had been AWP'ing mid from T spawn the entire half, getting kills like 90% of the time, and if not a kill, tagging them hard. This was forcing them to hesitate on crossing to B. Last round, 15-14 our team decided they'd rush B on the basis of them delaying.

Turns out they rushed three through the smoke to stack B. Despite them having to save, they gunned my entire team down, leaving me to 1v5. This is the result. I wish I had the screams of joy that came from our Mumble recorded.


----------



## PolyMorphist

So I was watching this frag movie of ScreM "the headshot machine". Does anyone know why the clips look so weird? It's like there's no recoil or crosshair movement. I don't know why it just looks very different to me... Can anyone put their finger on it?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was watching this frag movie of ScreM "the headshot machine". Does anyone know why the clips look so weird? It's like there's no recoil or crosshair movement. I don't know why it just looks very different to me... Can anyone put their finger on it?


16tick demo probably


----------



## HoneyBadger84

So, I've got two "pink" (classified) level guns I don't wanna use because I have different ones that are stattraks already for both. One is the P90 Trigon skin, the other is an AK-47 Redline skin.

If anyone has a classified or higher level gun they think I might be interested in (preferably with Stattrak) they'd be willing to trade for those, hit me up.

Lost three ranked games today due to DCs and my internet lagging. Ugh.


----------



## Caldeio

bet on lunatik today...geeze im such a lunatik lol lost my highest value skin 2.80. Bah.. Thinking about going all in on NIP in NIP vs NAVI. Good idea?

I lower my dpi to 2000, and sens of 1. So I'm getting slower. I hate moving the mouse i make very subtle movements with high sens. Is this not normal?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Sexaaaaaaaaaay











I don't often Deagle... but when I do, it's blue, and it hurts. lol


----------



## BreakDown

I cant get past Master Guardian Elite, thats my skill cieling right now, i can manage perfectly at MG 1&2 i dont always top the scoreboard but i can do it, as soon as i get to MGE, where sheriffs start to be more common, i just cant be the first or second player, its very rare, usually im third or lower. What is the big difference?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> bet on lunatik today...geeze im such a lunatik lol lost my highest value skin 2.80. Bah.. Thinking about going all in on NIP in NIP vs NAVI. Good idea?
> 
> I lower my dpi to 2000, and sens of 1. So I'm getting slower. I hate moving the mouse i make very subtle movements with high sens. Is this not normal?


I am also working on bringing down my sensitivity - I've always been a high sensitivity guy with games, but people say cs is better with low so I'm trying it.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> So I was watching this frag movie of ScreM "the headshot machine". Does anyone know why the clips look so weird? It's like there's no recoil or crosshair movement. I don't know why it just looks very different to me... Can anyone put their finger on it?


In terms of crosshair movement and recoil, here's my take on it. Scream rarely sprays, so his recoil is kept fairly low due to him tapping. As for xhair movement, if you watch closely, you'll notice 80% of the time his placement is where the enemy will be. Newer players who are not familiar with the map or know how to read an opponent will base their aim on reaction. They usually will move their crosshair to the enemy after seeing them. Scream in this case, predicts where his opponent will move to and already has his crosshair in place ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## kalender

What is the problem with all the guys blaming people for their own mistakes? I got an example: playing random matchmaking, and two guys hold A. They get a kill, maybe two, but they lose the spot. Then they blame me because I am not moving fast enough over to the other spot to stop an eventual plant. Really bugs me as I get affected and play worse because I am not focused on the game itself...

My screen also freezes sometimes when I get flashed. Anyone got a solution for this?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Can't win games today with all the moronic idiots in Silver matchmaking, got demoted thanks to 5 losses in a row with laggy idiots that do nothing but scream in voice comms. Time to go back to playing LoL for the day.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalender*
> 
> What is the problem with all the guys blaming people for their own mistakes? I got an example: playing random matchmaking, and two guys hold A. They get a kill, maybe two, but they lose the spot. Then they blame me because *I am not moving fast enough* over to the other spot to stop an eventual plant. Really bugs me as I get affected and play worse because I am not focused on the game itself...
> 
> My screen also freezes sometimes when I get flashed. Anyone got a solution for this?


most likely, they would have made comms to indicate the t's were hitting A site. mid guy should then leave and help A either through CT or flashing over doors and up cat. B guy should then rotate out of site to mid and hold for a possible fake unless bomb was spotted at A. In MM, rarely do you see fakes at lower levels so it's best to be quick in rotates. Not saying what they're doing is wrong, but it could be said in a nicer way that it doesn't make u feel bad.


----------



## waylo88

If the enemy rushes something, but the bomb isn't spotted, don't over-rotate until someone calls that they see the bomb. So long as your team isn't getting wiped out, there is no need to rotate everyone out of their positions.

Now, if you see the bomb on radar over at the other site, then yeah, move your ass.


----------



## Sikkamore

I agree with the last couple of posts.

If you did rotate from B to A because a couple of your teammates got a kill and lost the site then that could be detrimental. Either it could be a fake or your team, and I see this SO often even with MGE's I play with/against, tend to rush in ONE BY ONE and just get picked off one by one lol.

Next time simply explain that if you don't see bomb on the radar you don't over rotate!


----------



## Caldeio

Nip lost....to a team that hasn't won one match.







Im not liking betting now lol







2.35 lost


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Nip lost....to a team that hasn't won one match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not liking betting now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.35 lost


NiP lost to NAVI, a top team in the CS scene. NAVI is also much better at Season than NiP is. The fact that this match was 30/70 was incredible for me as I made 500 value off of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> bet on lunatik today...geeze im such a lunatik lol lost my highest value skin 2.80. Bah.. Thinking about going all in on NIP in NIP vs NAVI. Good idea?
> 
> I lower my dpi to 2000, and sens of 1. So I'm getting slower. I hate moving the mouse i make very subtle movements with high sens. Is this not normal?


I never bet against my boys from NetCode. I either don't bet at all, or I put my bet on them haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalender*
> 
> What is the problem with all the guys blaming people for their own mistakes? I got an example: playing random matchmaking, and two guys hold A. They get a kill, maybe two, but they lose the spot. Then they blame me because I am not moving fast enough over to the other spot to stop an eventual plant. Really bugs me as I get affected and play worse because I am not focused on the game itself...
> 
> My screen also freezes sometimes when I get flashed. Anyone got a solution for this?


Hard to say who's mistake it was considering none of us can see what went down. I do however see people rotate too slowly in MM. I almost always knife out when rotating, but tons of players in MM just rotate with their guns out and walk....


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hard to say who's mistake it was considering none of us can see what went down. I do however see people rotate too slowly in MM. I almost always knife out when rotating, but tons of players in MM just rotate with their guns out and walk....


You dont help improve my opinion of NA MM when you say things like that dmaster









Also, anyone planning another CSGO event?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> You dont help improve my opinion of NA MM when you say things like that dmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone planning another CSGO event?


You'd be surprised how slowly people rotate even those who are "Global Elite" in NA MM. If it weren't for the extra 10 seconds on the bomb timer, some of these players would never make it into the bomb site/plant/defuse.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You'd be surprised how slowly people rotate even those who are "Global Elite" in NA MM. If it weren't for the extra 10 seconds on the bomb timer, some of these players would never make it into the bomb site/plant/defuse.


Have valve ever addressed the 45 second bomb timer, its just waaay to long. Maybe it helps improve gameplay because retakes are easier but it just messes with my mind and i face thinking they cant defuse anymore.

We always have the problem of people over rotating in MM, they see 1 person A and their brain just shouts "FRAAGGSS!!!!"


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> We always have the problem of people over rotating in MM, they see 1 person A and their brain just shouts "FRAAGGSS!!!!"


We usually have guys yell 'OMG THEY'RE ALL COMING A HELP MEEE!' or 'I HEAR THEM ALL IN B TUNNELS IT'S GOING TO BE BBBBB!' And then my whole team will rotate leaving me at the other site. 90% of the time it's just one or two guys trying to get picks at the site or running around in B tunnels contemplating a B site rush and then I GET ABSOLUTELY BUM MOLESTED at B site from mid!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> If the enemy rushes something, but the bomb isn't spotted, don't over-rotate until someone calls that they see the bomb. So long as your team isn't getting wiped out, there is no need to rotate everyone out of their positions.
> 
> Now, if you see the bomb on radar over at the other site, then yeah, move your ass.


That's very situational though.

Say on Dust2, you see 4 guys rush out of Long but no bomb. You would still rotate in this situation. B player should be pushing into B tuns and clearing B tuns/outside of B tuns for CT map control. Depending if you're playing 2-1-2, or a 3-1-1 setup, this is a good time to be clearing out Mid as well and getting CT control of Mid. Once you've cleared Mid/B tuns, you know they're forced to go Long A, and there's still a lurker somewhere around T spawn/Outside Long A.


----------



## NateST

I feel players at most levels don't understand map control. Some of my friends asked me when we were watching esl why they only have one person holding long on d2 instead of two, why they walk everywhere instead of flash pushing. I would have an explanation if I wasn't on mobile or at work. Also congratulations @dmaster for doing well in ESEA P!


----------



## Wezzor

Anyone know when approximately Operation Breakout will end? I guess they'll also delay it like they've done with the other operations.


----------



## Sikkamore

I feel like 64 tick MM doesn't really accurately assess my rank. I go into a 128 tick and I have better twitch shots and better aiming overall. Stupid Valve outsourcing their servers to a stupid company!


----------



## SONICDK

i had some problems with connecting to casual matches for some days now ?
community servers connect just fine..

does somebody have the same problems?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Nip lost....to a team that hasn't won one match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not liking betting now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.35 lost


Lol. I bet against NIP. And on mousesports. Won both. It's online and there's plenty of the season left to play.


----------



## SheepMoose

I'm not amazing at CS:GO. Have only been playing Competitive for a week and am currently at Gold Nova III.
With that said, joined in a game with a mate on Inferno last night. He hasn't won enough games to be ranked but we ended up going against Silver players.

Holy turdballs. I realised there was a skill difference between Gold and Silver but ***? "He's on your left" and the teammate turns to the right, "He's defusing", teammate sits far from the bomb and doesn't move an inch, "2 at Banana" and everyone stacks A for some reason. Just, lolwat?

Anyway, glad I found this thread! I'm getting better with my strategy at the moment and am always improving. Hoping I can find some useful information to get myself above Gold Nova III within this thread.








Quick question, is Gold Nova III even semi-decent? Unsure given how new I am to this game.


----------



## MCarlo

Hellraisers or mouz?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I'm not amazing at CS:GO. Have only been playing Competitive for a week and am currently at Gold Nova III.
> With that said, joined in a game with a mate on Inferno last night. He hasn't won enough games to be ranked but we ended up going against Silver players.
> 
> Holy turdballs. I realised there was a skill difference between Gold and Silver but ***? "He's on your left" and the teammate turns to the right, "He's defusing", teammate sits far from the bomb and doesn't move an inch, "2 at Banana" and everyone stacks A for some reason. Just, lolwat?
> 
> Anyway, glad I found this thread! I'm getting better with my strategy at the moment and am always improving. Hoping I can find some useful information to get myself above Gold Nova III within this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, is Gold Nova III even semi-decent? Unsure given how new I am to this game.


For your first rank GN2 is very good. I, like many people, started at Silver 2 and I had to rank my way up to where I am now (DMG/LE). I assume you've had some previous CS or other FPS experience? If not then GN2 is above average for your starting rank


----------



## SheepMoose

I've had a lot of experience from the Call of Duty/Battlefield series, but honestly don't think that's helped much since the general game dynamics are so much different, especially given the recoil of the guns.

Aside from that, the only experience I've had was in CS:S AWP'ing against easy bots.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I'm not amazing at CS:GO. Have only been playing Competitive for a week and am currently at Gold Nova III.
> With that said, joined in a game with a mate on Inferno last night. He hasn't won enough games to be ranked but we ended up going against Silver players.
> 
> Holy turdballs. I realised there was a skill difference between Gold and Silver but ***? "He's on your left" and the teammate turns to the right, "He's defusing", teammate sits far from the bomb and doesn't move an inch, "2 at Banana" and everyone stacks A for some reason. Just, lolwat?
> 
> Anyway, glad I found this thread! I'm getting better with my strategy at the moment and am always improving. Hoping I can find some useful information to get myself above Gold Nova III within this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, is Gold Nova III even semi-decent? Unsure given how new I am to this game.


GN3 is middle of the pack as you can see from this chart.



Asking is GN3 decent is probably a pointless question as it depends who you ask. If I was trying to be objective about the skill of Gold Nova players it would be that they understand the mechanics of the game, but don't understand any of the nuances.

That being said, do not lose hope. I know people who have ranked from Silver to Global Elite (and beyond skill wise) in around a year (1500 hours). Just always learn from your mistakes and make a positive effort to get better. Try to play with/against people who are slightly above you skill wise, you learn nothing by beating people worse than you. Listen to people who are better than you, and who are watching you play, no matter how good you are its hard to see your own mistakes. You will find you improve no end if you assume everything your doing is wrong (because it probably is).

A final and more practical tip is that good aim can carry you in MM. You will be able to compete at a far higher ELO if you have good aim. This allows you to play alongside players who are better at all the other aspects of the game and so you will pick those up faster.


----------



## Sikkamore

Anyone have any idea where I can get each of the two Fnatic QcK+ edition mousepads? All I see on eBay is stuff from Korea and the seller has sketchy items/reviews


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Anyone have any idea where I can get each of the two Fnatic QcK+ edition mousepads? All I see on eBay is stuff from Korea and the seller has sketchy items/reviews


http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Gaming-Mouse-Pad-Fnatic-Edition/dp/B007I3QDO4

http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-QcK-Gaming-Mouse-Pad/dp/B00HZGTFYY/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

Didnt know they still made these lol.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Gaming-Mouse-Pad-Fnatic-Edition/dp/B007I3QDO4
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-QcK-Gaming-Mouse-Pad/dp/B00HZGTFYY/ref=dp_ob_title_ce
> 
> Didnt know they still made these lol.


Hope I can get them shipped to Canada. But that one starts at $60? Wowzers! I may just buy a used one and hope it's in good condition lol

Thanks for finding these


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Gaming-Mouse-Pad-Fnatic-Edition/dp/B007I3QDO4
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-QcK-Gaming-Mouse-Pad/dp/B00HZGTFYY/ref=dp_ob_title_ce
> 
> Didnt know they still made these lol.


Haha yeah. I got mine around 3 years ago. Not because I liked Fnatic or anything, but because they didn't have the MYM in stock and I liked the designs of both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Hope I can get them shipped to Canada. But that one starts at $60? Wowzers! I may just buy a used one and hope it's in good condition lol
> 
> Thanks for finding these


You can find them locally for the same price. It's not $60 =/. It's not even that much in India lol.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> You can find them locally for the same price. It's not $60 =/. It's not even that much in India lol.


Not in Canada you can't. Everywhere is sold out. I now understand what it's like for Europe when North America gets everything first or has an easier access to it lol


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol I've seen them in plenty of places, offline and online.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol I've seen them in plenty of places, offline and online.


I have too. At outrageous prices with outrageous shipping lol. I could always go with the eBay listing from Korea though.

Also, I wanted to get the Fnatic DX Racer chair. Sadly, the Canadian website doesn't have them and customer support was so moronic that I couldn't comprehend the level of stupidity, so I may order one from the States. If they don't ship to Canada I'm hoping maybe one of my fellow OCN CS:Gocaine addicts can ship it to me from their place in the US. I'd forward the money to them and shipping from the warehouse to their door would be free.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I have too. At outrageous prices with outrageous shipping lol. I could always go with the eBay listing from Korea though.
> 
> Also, I wanted to get the Fnatic DX Racer chair. Sadly, the Canadian website doesn't have them and customer support was so moronic that I couldn't comprehend the level of stupidity, so I may order one from the States. If they don't ship to Canada I'm hoping maybe one of my fellow OCN CS:Gocaine addicts can ship it to me from their place in the US. I'd forward the money to them and shipping from the warehouse to their door would be free.


Alright. Well, in all fairness, I haven't stepped in Canada since 07. So my info might be dated.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Alright. Well, in all fairness, I haven't stepped in Canada since 07. So my info might be dated.


Usually stuff is pretty good and decently priced. The asphalt edition is pretty decent. It's that dang orange one that is the problem haha


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I'm not amazing at CS:GO. Have only been playing Competitive for a week and am currently at Gold Nova III.
> With that said, joined in a game with a mate on Inferno last night. He hasn't won enough games to be ranked but we ended up going against Silver players.
> 
> Holy turdballs. I realised there was a *skill difference between Gold and Silver* but ***? "He's on your left" and the teammate turns to the right, "He's defusing", teammate sits far from the bomb and doesn't move an inch, "2 at Banana" and everyone stacks A for some reason. Just, lolwat?
> 
> Anyway, glad I found this thread! I'm getting better with my strategy at the moment and am always improving. Hoping I can find some useful information to get myself above Gold Nova III within this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, is Gold Nova III even semi-decent? Unsure given how new I am to this game.


I play with my friends, one of them is silver (with 500 hours logged in), two of them are gold novas, the difference is night and day, silvers do not understand the game, have barely any game sense, they only have two speeds, rush in guns blazing or sit in corners hoping for a frag. They do not care about the bomb as terrorists and they dont know how to use grenades if at all. Dont count on them to watch your back, ever. Gold novas are not the best players, they may not know many things, but at least they are competent and actually play the game, silvers do just random things. I once played a match with 3 silvers not long ago, let me tell you it was the most frustrating game ever. Never buy or eco as a team, T strategies boil down to rush A or rush B, and as CTs, well, they just run around the map fragging, who needs to take care of a bombsite if they can run around fragging right?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I play with my friends, one of them is silver (with 500 hours logged in), two of them are gold novas, the difference is night and day, silvers do not understand the game, have barely any game sense, they only have two speeds, rush in guns blazing or sit in corners hoping for a frag. They do not care about the bomb as terrorists and they dont know how to use grenades if at all. Dont count on them to watch your back, ever. Gold novas are not the best players, they may not know many things, but at least they are competent and actually play the game, silvers do just random things. I once played a match with 3 silvers not long ago, let me tell you it was the most frustrating game ever. Never buy or eco as a team, T strategies boil down to rush A or rush B, and as CTs, well, they just run around the map fragging, who needs to take care of a bombsite if they can run around fragging right?


The thing that really gets me is their absolute randomness sometimes can BENEFIT them. I played against a few MG1s and MG2s the other day and they would run through smokes, rush mid, RUN around the map to get behind us (I'd call it out too but no one on my team would listen and we would get spanked from behind). We ended up winning still, thanks to me going 35-20, and at the end of it I get the whole 'omg Sikkamore you SUCK for a MGE!'. Really? 35-20 is a hell of a score plus I have to deal with incompetent noobs on my team lol ah, the CoD players that sometimes play CS:GO


----------



## funkmetal

I didnt think CS:GO was a good looking game until I booted it up on my new ROG Swift and it looks sexy while still maintaining 144 FPS


----------



## Shanenanigans

Finally upgraded that damn breakout coin to gold. Now I don't have to deal with those ****ty maps anymore.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Finally upgraded that damn breakout coin to gold. Now I don't have to deal with those ****ty maps anymore.


Gold is already so common with Breakout coin. I doubt anyone will be left with silver or bronze once the operation is over.

Speaking of coins though, *what do you guys think of a coin/badge for your enlisted date?* For example, If you just started playing today, you would automatically get a bronze coin that states you started playing 8/26/2014. For silver, you would have to had played at least once before CSGO's first birthday, and for gold you would have to have played in late 2012 when the game launched. For Platinum you would have to have played the pre-order beta or the beta before that time.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of coins though, *what do you guys think of a coin/badge for your enlisted date?* For example, If you just started playing today, you would automatically get a bronze coin that states you started playing 8/26/2014. For silver, you would have to had played at least once before CSGO's first birthday, and for gold you would have to have played in late 2012 when the game launched. For Platinum you would have to have played the pre-order beta or the beta before that time.


You mean like they have for TF2? Could be a cool item to have.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Speaking of coins though, *what do you guys think of a coin/badge for your enlisted date?* For example, If you just started playing today, you would automatically get a bronze coin that states you started playing 8/26/2014. For silver, you would have to had played at least once before CSGO's first birthday, and for gold you would have to have played in late 2012 when the game launched. For Platinum you would have to have played the pre-order beta or the beta before that time.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like they have for TF2? Could be a cool item to have.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's basically where I got the idea in the first place







despite the fact that I think TF2 is a very childish game nowadays, valve has added some cool stuff to it.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCarlo*
> 
> Hellraisers or mouz?


I haven't seen HR play, but mouz has been pretty good, I'm for mouz, there doing great! Hellraisers looks like is on a losing streak.


1 value for mouz. not bad

dang..changed my bet to mouz. 12-8. it's not over yet but geeze, im kicking myself lol


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's HR vs Mouz online. The latter isn't invincible online ya know.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Just wow...


----------



## snoogins

Hey folks been playing on and off for a while, played Source extensively, 1.6 a bit. Just dropped my WoW subscription which was taking up a decent amount of time for gaming, and was hoping to find some folks to play with. I am only Nova 2, but was originally placed in 3 when I first started. I guess your rank is dropped if you don't play for a while, was just always used to playing with folks that were better than me in order to learn more.

snoogins on steam if ya wanna add me, or just drop me your steamid here.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Big changes going on in the French CS:GO teams, speifically TITAN and Epsilon.

Article (HLTV)
Quote:


> According to Vakarm.net, there are big changes ahead in the French scene, with Nathan "NBK" Schmitt, Adil "ScreaM" Benrlitom and Edouard "SmithZz" Dubourdeaux all out of Titan, who have apparently recruited LDLC.com trio Dan "apEX" Madesclair, Hovik "KQLY" Tovmassian and Mathieu "Maniac" Quiquerez.




Thoughts? IMO the new French team is going to destroy - the most consistent players from both teams now formed into one. Not too sure about TITAN with 2 AWPers playing in one team. Double AWP setups are only effective on certain maps, assuming there's already a decent amount of chemistry between the players.

Thoughts? I'm interested to hear @dmasteR's opinion since you've been involved with the pro scene for a while now


----------



## daav1d

http://www.hltv.org/n/13126


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/n/13126


Intresting. Hopefully it'll work out for Titan anyway.


----------



## chemicalfan

Really annoyed at Steam & Android, I'm after an AUG Torque MW skin, and I've got exactly 43p in my account. I noticed it dropped to 43p on csgostash, so I've clicked onto it, and it's thrown the same SteamGuard rubbish it did last week (which I went through at the time). So, I could have bought it if Steam wasn't messing about, and now it's gone back up to 47p









I don't get it, I haven't even updated Chrome on my phone, why does SteamGuard keep kicking in and resetting back to the 7 day wait? I wouldn't even need to use Chrome if Valve bothered to code in the community market into the native Steam app! So frustrating!


----------



## Imprezzion

I finally got my Overwatch access and watched a few Overwatch clips already.. It's just sad how many people get ''reported'' for absolutely nothing.. I watched 6 clips and only one was slightly doubtful but not enough to report him at all. The others where just obviously not hacking nor griefing.. Makes me wonder how many times the kids screaming they'll report me actually did and how many times i've been watched on Overwatch..

Rank wise, well, i wish i could get higher but i'm quite stuck where i am lol. Got 158 wins now and about 320-330 hours. Zero experience with CS games before i started CS:GO. Always been a Battlefield player (competative level BF3 as well) but I got fed up with BF4 and bought CS:GO.

My start rank was GN1 and I slowly went up and up and up all the way to MGE but I haven't been able to get any higher the last 40-50 matches.. I keep switching between MG2 and MGE because I also play a LOT with my clanmates, i rarely ever solo queue or play with people my own rank cause they are all Silver 5 to GN3 so when I do lose a match with them the negative points are so big i de-rank in 2 matches lost and need 7 or so to rank back up









Also, I know what's holding me back.. Two things actually. First of all my aim. I've bene used to high as hell sensitivity cause I played earlier CoD's and all BF series at medium-high sens. Think of BF4's sens of 800DPI @ 15 in-game sens in BF4 for the people who play BF4.

This held back my aim a lot in the beginning since CS:GO is not really a game meant for high sens. I am getting the hang of it, playing at 800DPI with 2.55 in-game sens. Still pretty high but i'm really getting my aim together now and also recoil control in longer bursts at all ranges. Even though i'm not really a rautomatic ifle player. My ''speciality'' lies in AWPing and pistols and for my rank i'm pretty darn decent at it compared to most AWPers i meet in matchmaking...

The second thing holding me back is the fact i'm usually too eager to peak a corner / cover spot for info especially when i hear steps or a reload or whatever just to be sure that he's there, how many there are and if they are pushing or stationairy.
So I tend to die a lot with unneccessary peaks and just plain dumb actions like holding (CT) / pushing (T) from a totally obvious spot every MG1 or above player preaims / prefires.. In those situations my aim usually isn't enough to win the fight.

Man oh man.. Long post.. Just one more thing.

P250 vs CZ-75. What do you prefer and use? I am a hardcore P250 lover and will never, ever, switch it out for the CZ-75.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I finally got my Overwatch access and watched a few Overwatch clips already.. It's just sad how many people get ''reported'' for absolutely nothing.. I watched 6 clips and only one was slightly doubtful but not enough to report him at all. The others where just obviously not hacking nor griefing.. Makes me wonder how many times the kids screaming they'll report me actually did and how many times i've been watched on Overwatch..
> 
> Rank wise, well, i wish i could get higher but i'm quite stuck where i am lol. Got 158 wins now and about 320-330 hours. Zero experience with CS games before i started CS:GO. Always been a Battlefield player (competative level BF3 as well) but I got fed up with BF4 and bought CS:GO.
> 
> My start rank was GN1 and I slowly went up and up and up all the way to MGE but I haven't been able to get any higher the last 40-50 matches.. I keep switching between MG2 and MGE because I also play a LOT with my clanmates, i rarely ever solo queue or play with people my own rank cause they are all Silver 5 to GN3 so when I do lose a match with them the negative points are so big i de-rank in 2 matches lost and need 7 or so to rank back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know what's holding me back.. Two things actually. First of all my aim. I've bene used to high as hell sensitivity cause I played earlier CoD's and all BF series at medium-high sens. Think of BF4's sens of 800DPI @ 15 in-game sens in BF4 for the people who play BF4.
> 
> This held back my aim a lot in the beginning since CS:GO is not really a game meant for high sens. I am getting the hang of it, playing at 800DPI with 2.55 in-game sens. Still pretty high but i'm really getting my aim together now and also recoil control in longer bursts at all ranges. Even though i'm not really a rautomatic ifle player. My ''speciality'' lies in AWPing and pistols and for my rank i'm pretty darn decent at it compared to most AWPers i meet in matchmaking...
> 
> The second thing holding me back is the fact i'm usually too eager to peak a corner / cover spot for info especially when i hear steps or a reload or whatever just to be sure that he's there, how many there are and if they are pushing or stationairy.
> So I tend to die a lot with unneccessary peaks and just plain dumb actions like holding (CT) / pushing (T) from a totally obvious spot every MG1 or above player preaims / prefires.. In those situations my aim usually isn't enough to win the fight.
> 
> Man oh man.. Long post.. Just one more thing.
> 
> P250 vs CZ-75. What do you prefer and use? I am a hardcore P250 lover and will never, ever, switch it out for the CZ-75.


I'll begin with your final question. Swap out for the CZ now, its simply broken. There is no gun better for killing armoured targets for under $2000.

As for your sens, id really encourage you to drop your sens to somewhere around 1.5-2.5 @ 400 dpi. If you do it now, it will be far less painful. Smash out 10k kills on local bot DM and your aim will be nice and crisp like you never changed









Finally when holding and angle, but your cross-hair further out, you'll be surprised how fast people appear round corners.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> I'll begin with your final question. Swap out for the CZ now, its simply broken. There is no gun better for killing armoured targets for under $2000.


I don't use it for the exact same reason people do use it, there is no pride in killing someone with a broken gun.

Back in BF3, one patch that released made the M26 Mass Underslug Shotty incredibly OP, as in you could kill people 300m away and farther with it. Did it abuse it's power during that time? No, but I did get a couple of kills just to see for myself how bad it was.

Same story with the AUG mishap, I only killed about 5 or 6 people with it, and didn't use it again until it was fixed.


----------



## chemicalfan

Re: Sensitivity - to the scientist in me, it makes more sense to have your mouse set at 2000 dpi and sens set to 0.3-0.5, so that more data is captured raw, and the software filters it out. Rather than reducing the data produced, and having the software "enhance" it. Kinda like optical vs digital zoom in digital photography.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Re: Sensitivity - to the scientist in me, it makes more sense to have your mouse set at 2000 dpi and sens set to 0.3-0.5, so that more data is captured raw, and the software filters it out. Rather than reducing the data produced, and having the software "enhance" it. Kinda like optical vs digital zoom in digital photography.


This is technically true, however Its my understanding that 400 dpi is more than enough and so the added precision is moot.

The main reason i dont use high DPI and low ingame sens, is that then i would have to use 2000 dpi for everything. Most games im already putting the sensitivity slider to the lowest possible and i still cant achieve the same sens i do in CS.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> The main reason i dont use high DPI and low ingame sens, is that then i would have to use 2000 dpi for everything. Most games im already putting the sensitivity slider to the lowest possible and i still cant achieve the same sens i do in CS.


But on the same side of the coin, at 400 DPI with some games, you will find yourself putting the slider all the way up and STILL not achieve the sensitivity you want.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> This is technically true, however Its my understanding that 400 dpi is more than enough and so the added precision is moot.
> 
> The main reason i dont use high DPI and low ingame sens, is that then i would have to use 2000 dpi for everything. Most games im already putting the sensitivity slider to the lowest possible and i still cant achieve the same sens i do in CS.


Exactly. I used to play everything at 1600DPI but I found out in games like Payday 2 even the lowest sens was impossible to play with.
Also, in CoD i'd have to run like .5mm of the slider to get proper sens..

My mouse doesn't really like 400 DPI otherwise i'd have used it. It'll skip and randomly twitch when I move it too fast.. Sensor isn't ''made'' for 400DPI either. It's a 3200DPI sensor with 800-1600-3200 native steps. The rest is software based..

And @ the M26 Dart... Hehehehe.. I couldn't help myself.. Kinda overused the hell out of it.. Just as indestructable MAV's and the bugged UCAV reload of BF4... So much fun...
Normally I hate OP and broken stuff for the same reasons you do, no honor in it indeed.
I play BF3 / BF4 public with unconventonal weapons just cause it's more of a challenge like for example the M16A4 in BF4 <3. Hard to handle the bursts but man that thing wrecks people when you get the hang of it. I'm currently at 4000+ kills with it.

But yeah.. to go running around in competative CS:GO with a MP7... not a good idea i think...
I do play the SSG08 aka. Scout a lot tho. I love it for it's price. Fire a shot, quick pistol switch, one hit, boom.
Also, eco rounds with a MAG7 / Nova / MAC10 / MP9 are something i really like to do. If it fails and I don't have a lot of money the round after i'll just go Scout and pick up some assists or kills.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> And @ the M26 Dart... Hehehehe.. I couldn't help myself.. Kinda overused the hell out of it.. Just as indestructable MAV's and the bugged UCAV reload of BF4... So much fun...
> Normally I hate OP and broken stuff for the same reasons you do, no honor in it indeed.
> I play BF3 / BF4 public with unconventonal weapons just cause it's more of a challenge like for example the M16A4 in BF4 <3. Hard to handle the bursts but man that thing wrecks people when you get the hang of it. I'm currently at 4000+ kills with it.


I never understood the MAV hate in BF3. They were so easy to spot, and you could hear them flying and beeping miles away, yet all the scrubs with terrible aim that could not shoot them down worth s41t demanded a nerf, which resulted in MAV kills no longer actually counting as MAV kills. As for the M16 in BF3, I will admit I used it more than I wanted to. Maybe it was because that rifle was used just as much, if not more, than the CZ is used in CSGO, and I would get pissed off that people were using it so I would end up using it myself, I'm just glad I was able to get that rifle out of my top 5 guns.


----------



## chemicalfan

Imo, the MP9 is one of the most pointless weapons in the game. I literally cannot think of a single example where I would buy it. It's not cheap, it's very underpowered, it isn't accurate, the range is crap, the skins are crap....I could probably continue. You can almost say the same for the MAC-10, except that it's cheap & eco-friendly.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I never understood the MAV hate in BF3. They were so easy to spot, and you could hear them flying and beeping miles away, yet all the scrubs with terrible aim that could not shoot them down worth s41t demanded a nerf, which resulted in MAV kills no longer actually counting as MAV kills. As for the M16 in BF3, I will admit I used it more than I wanted to. Maybe it was because that rifle was used just as much, if not more, than the CZ is used in CSGO, and I would get pissed off that people were using it so I would end up using it myself, I'm just glad I was able to get that rifle out of my top 5 guns.


Ah, yeah.. the M16A3... I miss it so much in BF4... The ACE23 or M416 are nowhere near the M16A3 of BF3.. 26200 kills with it now...








If anything the L85A2 is the closest to the M16 in BF4 but it has much more recoil..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Imo, the MP9 is one of the most pointless weapons in the game. I literally cannot think of a single example where I would buy it. It's not cheap, it's very underpowered, it isn't accurate, the range is crap, the skins are crap....I could probably continue. You can almost say the same for the MAC-10, except that it's cheap & eco-friendly.


MP9 or MAC10 is usually my standard buy against a anti-eco or second round after winning pistol round. Might be personal but I have made insane longrange shots with the MP9. It feels much more accurate then the MAC10. But the pure rate of fire of them is so good at close-medium range even opponents wearing armor take either a lot of damage before they get me or i get at least one and can take his rifle. Ofcourse a simple P250 Undertow to the face does the trick as well but it's not nearly as much fun as a MP9 / MAC10.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Imo, the MP9 is one of the most pointless weapons in the game. I literally cannot think of a single example where I would buy it. It's not cheap, it's very underpowered, it isn't accurate, the range is crap, the skins are crap....I could probably continue. You can almost say the same for the MAC-10, except that it's cheap & eco-friendly.


I'd honestly rather have a CZ and armour instead of most of the SMG's, much smaller investment and it still gets the job done. Exception being a Bizon against a team that's unarmoured, that's quite good fun.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> *I never understood the MAV hate in BF3.* They were so easy to spot, and you could hear them flying and beeping miles away, yet all the scrubs with terrible aim that could not shoot them down worth s41t demanded a nerf, which resulted in MAV kills no longer actually counting as MAV kills. As for the M16 in BF3, I will admit I used it more than I wanted to. Maybe it was because that rifle was used just as much, if not more, than the CZ is used in CSGO, and I would get pissed off that people were using it so I would end up using it myself, I'm just glad I was able to get that rifle out of my top 5 guns.


I didnt mind the mav kills, but i understand why they changed it, you could sit safley in a corner and try to get kills, but the enemy does not have a chance of killing you only your mav.

Back to CSGO: Theres a rumour about ScreaM leaving CSGO while NBK and SmithZz drop out from Titan, but thats not all, Titan will recruit apEX. KQLY and Maniac from LDLC. NBK and SmithZz will not stand still and form a team with Shox and Kioshima from Epsilon and Happy from LDLC

Source

Lots of changes... Im sad to see scream go if this is true.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I finally got my Overwatch access and watched a few Overwatch clips already.. It's just sad how many people get ''reported'' for absolutely nothing.. I watched 6 clips and only one was slightly doubtful but not enough to report him at all. The others where just obviously not hacking nor griefing.. Makes me wonder how many times the kids screaming they'll report me actually did and how many times i've been watched on Overwatch..
> 
> Rank wise, well, i wish i could get higher but i'm quite stuck where i am lol. Got 158 wins now and about 320-330 hours. Zero experience with CS games before i started CS:GO. Always been a Battlefield player (competative level BF3 as well) but I got fed up with BF4 and bought CS:GO.
> 
> My start rank was GN1 and I slowly went up and up and up all the way to MGE but I haven't been able to get any higher the last 40-50 matches.. I keep switching between MG2 and MGE because I also play a LOT with my clanmates, i rarely ever solo queue or play with people my own rank cause they are all Silver 5 to GN3 so when I do lose a match with them the negative points are so big i de-rank in 2 matches lost and need 7 or so to rank back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know what's holding me back.. Two things actually. First of all my aim. I've bene used to high as hell sensitivity cause I played earlier CoD's and all BF series at medium-high sens. Think of BF4's sens of 800DPI @ 15 in-game sens in BF4 for the people who play BF4.
> 
> This held back my aim a lot in the beginning since CS:GO is not really a game meant for high sens. I am getting the hang of it, playing at 800DPI with 2.55 in-game sens. Still pretty high but i'm really getting my aim together now and also recoil control in longer bursts at all ranges. Even though i'm not really a rautomatic ifle player. My ''speciality'' lies in AWPing and pistols and for my rank i'm pretty darn decent at it compared to most AWPers i meet in matchmaking...
> 
> The second thing holding me back is the fact i'm usually too eager to peak a corner / cover spot for info especially when i hear steps or a reload or whatever just to be sure that he's there, how many there are and if they are pushing or stationairy.
> So I tend to die a lot with unneccessary peaks and just plain dumb actions like holding (CT) / pushing (T) from a totally obvious spot every MG1 or above player preaims / prefires.. In those situations my aim usually isn't enough to win the fight.
> 
> Man oh man.. Long post.. Just one more thing.
> 
> P250 vs CZ-75. What do you prefer and use? I am a hardcore P250 lover and will never, ever, switch it out for the CZ-75.


What was your name/what team were you on in Bf3?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> But on the same side of the coin, at 400 DPI with some games, you will find yourself putting the slider all the way up and STILL not achieve the sensitivity you want.


Ummm no..
I've never seen a game where I needed to turn the sensitivity up even close to max. Every game I have to turn it down to nearly minimum.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> But on the same side of the coin, at 400 DPI with some games, you will find yourself putting the slider all the way up and STILL not achieve the sensitivity you want.


I've never played a game where I needed any kind of max sensitivity. When I take the sensitivity higher, I lose that control that I typically have. And yes, I used to play a lot of BF2 and Bad Company 2.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> But on the same side of the coin, at 400 DPI with some games, you will find yourself putting the slider all the way up and STILL not achieve the sensitivity you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never played a game where I needed any kind of max sensitivity. When I take the sensitivity higher, I lose that control that I typically have. And yes, I used to play a lot of BF2 and Bad Company 2.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Ummm no..
> I've never seen a game where I needed to turn the sensitivity up even close to max. Every game I have to turn it down to nearly minimum.


I guess you guys forgot that I play with what experienced CS players would consider an abnormally high sensitivity, anyways...Back when I used an MX500, which had a maximum of 800 DPI, I remember there being 4 or 5 different games, Far Cry 2 being the only one I remember, where setting the slider all the way up was still not good enough for me.

PATCH NOTES!
Quote:


> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Added positional audio support for players using Mumble voice chat.
> - Fixed case where sniper scope blur was not accurately representing full sniper weapon inaccuracy when scoped.
> - Fixed a bug where in some cases a bullet didn't know it had penetrated a player hitbox if it started by penetrating another surface first and hadn't exited before "hitting" the hitbox.
> - Fixed weapon damage falloff distances getting reset every time a surface was penetrated, which allowed weapons to shoot farther than they should if they penetrated an object first (like the sawedoff).
> - Terminated birthday party.
> - Increased Zeus price to 400.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Fixed a regression with fov_cs_debug convar.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Mirage
> - Removed various unintended boost-spots
> - Moved some flowers at top of mid
> 
> - Overpass
> - Updated based on feedback and observations from ESL One Cologne
> - Removed tall sandbags near Bombsite B which could be used to two-man boost onto and peek/shoot into T water
> - Added a intended boost spot in its place, where you can two-man boost. Wall near position is bangable from both sides.
> - Removed boost on green wall in playground
> - Removed position on toilet mid entrance which could be used to get an angle on toilet entrance
> - Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck
> - Removed grass on low cover near Bombsite A which obstructed peeking
> - Changed some textures and lighting to improve visibility and reduce environment noise
> - Moved lightpost at entrance to Bombsite A to remove gap
> - Closed off hut at Bombsite A
> - Railing outside of squeaky door no longer blocks bullets or grenades
> 
> - Rush
> - Various balance tweaks, optimizations and bug fixes
> 
> - Insertion
> - Added unique sounds for each spawn


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I guess you guys forgot that I play with what experienced CS players would consider an abnormally high sensitivity, anyways...Back when I used an MX500, which had a maximum of 800 DPI, I remember there being 4 or 5 different games, Far Cry 2 being the only one I remember, where setting the slider all the way up was still not good enough for me.
> 
> PATCH NOTES!


Okay but then you have no reason to use low dpi in the first place.


----------



## SheepMoose

Demoted to Gold Nova 2. Haven't been playing too well.
Seems like one thing that I'm REALLY struggling with is getting wins. I'm improving in the aim/reactions/game sense front and have been noticing myself getting more headshots lately which is good, but a lot of the time I'm stuck with teammates who can't stick to a plan and take a site.

With that said, if I was a great player my team wouldn't matter all that much at the levels I'm playing at, but that is unfortunately not the case.
I wonder how much I could improve if I found some people to practice/play with constantly.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Big changes going on in the French CS:GO teams, speifically TITAN and Epsilon.
> 
> Article (HLTV)
> 
> 
> Thoughts? IMO the new French team is going to destroy - the most consistent players from both teams now formed into one. Not too sure about TITAN with 2 AWPers playing in one team. Double AWP setups are only effective on certain maps, assuming there's already a decent amount of chemistry between the players.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm interested to hear @dmasteR's opinion since you've been involved with the pro scene for a while now


I like how Titan is finally changing their roster, though I'm honestly not a huge fan of Ex6TenZ being on that roster. He's a good caller, but his calls are too structured and he's not a great player in CS:GO.

If I had the choice, I would have Shoxie, KQLY, apEX, Happy, and KennyS. KennyS can rifle/awp when needed, same for KQLY. You have APEX/Shoxie who can entry frag, and you have Happy to call. On paper, I think this would be one of the best rosters.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What was your name/what team were you on in Bf3?
> Ummm no..
> I've never seen a game where I needed to turn the sensitivity up even close to max. Every game I have to turn it down to nearly minimum.


Same as my name here







I played at LAN's only. Not on ESL.
The 2 biggest LAN's in my country, The Reality and The Party, is where me and my team got 3rd and 2nd place.
It was just ''local'' and not quite a big achievement but I liked the feeling of actually being able to win close matches. Especially on Grand Bazaar. We had some proper strats / spots there.

We didn't play Rush btw. Tournaments and such was are all CQ small.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> MP9 or MAC10 is usually my standard buy against a anti-eco or second round after winning pistol round. Might be personal but I have made insane longrange shots with the MP9. It feels much more accurate then the MAC10. But the pure rate of fire of them is so good at close-medium range even opponents wearing armor take either a lot of damage before they get me or i get at least one and can take his rifle. Ofcourse a simple P250 Undertow to the face does the trick as well but it's not nearly as much fun as a MP9 / MAC10.


But....for $1200 you could buy a UMP or a Nova. The UMP actually does good damage, and I kinda feel it has a longer range (might be personal!). Might have a smaller mag and a much lower rate of fire, but I'd rather get the job done in 4 bullets rather than 10, even if both take the same length of time. And, while the Nova takes 2/3 shots (tricky with a shotgun!), if they're softened up it might only be 1 shot, and it's $900 in your pocket








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I'd honestly rather have a CZ and armour instead of most of the SMG's, much smaller investment and it still gets the job done. Exception being a Bizon against a team that's unarmoured, that's quite good fun.


Or this - if you've only got $1200 to spend on a gun, just spend $300-$500 on a pistol and have more dough for the next round.
I can't agree with the Bizon though, it's too much of a risk. Yeah, against unarmoured opponents it is mighty, but it's just so likely you'll run into someone with armour, and immediately regret buying it "Wish I'd saved or bought a P250/5-7/Tec-9...*splat*"


----------



## Imprezzion

5-7 is just OP in my opinion...

20 bullets, 100 extra, super accurate if fired slowly, amazing spampistol when fired fast.. and only CT can use it. T's have nothing to compare to the 5-7 as the tec-9 is so much worse..

I even have 2 aces under my belt with the 5-7 against fully geared players my own rank...


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I like how Titan is finally changing their roster, though I'm honestly not a huge fan of Ex6TenZ being on that roster. He's a good caller, but his calls are too structured and he's not a great player in CS:GO.
> 
> If I had the choice, I would have Shoxie, KQLY, apEX, Happy, and KennyS. KennyS can rifle/awp when needed, same for KQLY. You have APEX/Shoxie who can entry frag, and you have Happy to call. On paper, I think this would be one of the best rosters.


God that team would be brutal.

Sack everyone else, just put apex and shoxie in a team together and watch the world burn.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 5-7 is just OP in my opinion...
> 
> 20 bullets, 100 extra, super accurate if fired slowly, amazing spampistol when fired fast.. and only CT can use it. T's have nothing to compare to the 5-7 as the tec-9 is so much worse..
> 
> I even have 2 aces under my belt with the 5-7 against fully geared players my own rank...


A lot of weapons feel OP depending on the players skill level, but they truly aren't. At least no weapon in it's current state of CS:GO.

If the 5-7 was truly OP, you would see it used more in the pro level, but it's actually hardly ever used. You'll see the CZ/P250 combo used much more often then the 5-7. I would in fact say the Deagle is used more than the 5-7 these days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> God that team would be brutal.
> 
> Sack everyone else, just put apex and shoxie in a team together and watch the world burn.


If I had control of player rosters, let just say I would make some of the most insane teams on paper. Unfortunately on paper doesn't mean much if it never translate to in-game performance.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If I had control of player rosters, let just say I would make some of the most insane teams on paper. Unfortunately on paper doesn't mean much if it never translate to in-game performance.


It's so team-related, I'm not even sure picking the best players from each team would make the strongest team overall. It's a bit like in football world cup, how you always find some team from an African nation or an Asian nation, who don't have any players in the top flight leagues, yet still manage to progress to the quarter finals or rarely even the semi-finals due to incredible teamwork. I'm not saying CS:GO is exactly like that, but just saying that great individual players don't equal a successful team. Even if you cherry picked by role (1 awper, 1 entry fragger, etc), there's no guarantee they'd click as a team)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> It's so team-related, I'm not even sure picking the best players from each team would make the strongest team overall. It's a bit like in football world cup, how you always find some team from an African nation or an Asian nation, who don't have any players in the top flight leagues, yet still manage to progress to the quarter finals or rarely even the semi-finals due to incredible teamwork. I'm not saying CS:GO is exactly like that, but just saying that great individual players don't equal a successful team. Even if you cherry picked by role (1 awper, 1 entry fragger, etc), there's no guarantee they'd click as a team)


I understand this.

Which is why I even stated:
Quote:


> Unfortunately on paper doesn't mean much if it never translate to in-game performance.












I'm not liking this update at all. I don't even AWP as I'm absolutely terrible with it, but this update literally made my AWP even worse than I could ever imagine....

On the other hand, ended up winning our ESEA-Premier match today 16-4 against MakeWarNotLove.

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3772233

MakeWarNotLove was on CSGL actually today who also lost to Area 51 right before they played us.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A lot of weapons feel OP depending on the players skill level, but they truly aren't. At least no weapon in it's current state of CS:GO.
> 
> If the 5-7 was truly OP, you would see it used more in the pro level, but it's actually hardly ever used. You'll see the CZ/P250 combo used much more often then the 5-7. I would in fact say the Deagle is used more than the 5-7 these days.


That's the thing. My skill level isn't all that high. I play at MG2/MGE level and rank. Hardly anyone uses the Deagle here. Most people use the CZ-75 indeed.
At MGE I can take out same rank players pretty consistently with the 5-7 tho IF i get the drop on them and that's a personal playstyle / skill preference i think..

Grats on the win btw


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm not liking this update at all. I don't even AWP as I'm absolutely terrible with it, but this update literally made my AWP even worse than I could ever imagine.....


Do you mean the scope blur? Surely it's only an issue if you're trying to move and shoot?

* Note: I never AWP, for the good of the team. I am far too good at giving my gun away, and it's too expensive and powerful to be doing that!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

So I was browsing HLTV.org and saw that Mobility Gaming is still looking for a sponsor organization to help send them to ESWC. Looks like they're still $7,000 to $8,000 short of making their trip. I wanted to check in here to see if we had any Mobility fans as I remember from back when I was an Events Manager that OCN management was entertaining the possibility of trial-sponsoring a team on a limited basis. Might still be something Admin and the other upper management would be interested in if there's a proven preexisting following.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Do you mean the scope blur? Surely it's only an issue if you're trying to move and shoot?
> 
> * Note: I never AWP, for the good of the team. I am far too good at giving my gun away, and it's too expensive and powerful to be doing that!


I move and shoot with the AWP a lot. I don't like how this update basically forces you to stand still. I want to be aggressive. Look at that 1v5 clutch vid I posted a few pages back. I walk while scoped in a lot.

People on Reddit are freaking out over this change. Hopefully they're loud enough to get it reversed because it absolutely sucks.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I think the update to the Awp was both a blessing and a curse, given that I've only used it against bots and in 15 minutes of deathmatch, here are my thoughts.

For me, hitting close range targets is easier because of the low view range that the scope gives while moving. On the same side of the coin, it can be harder if you're not actively scanning for targets for the same reason hitting close range targets is easier.

I still don't like the fact that it takes a full second just for the initial scope blur to go away when you first scope in.


----------



## chemicalfan

I always thought rule number 1 was "don't move and shoot"


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think the update to the Awp was both a blessing and a curse, given that I've only used it against bots and in 15 minutes of deathmatch, here are my thoughts.
> 
> For me, hitting close range targets is easier because of the low view range that the scope gives while moving. On the same side of the coin, it can be harder if you're not actively scanning for targets for the same reason hitting close range targets is easier.
> 
> I still don't like the fact that it takes a full second just for the initial scope blur to go away when you first scope in.


I still can't believe they put any form of scope blur and wobble in a CS game.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I always thought rule number 1 was "don't move and shoot"


It is, nothing wrong with moving while scoping though, as long as you remember to side step and come to a complete stop before you take your shot.
Quote:


> I still can't believe they put any form of scope blur and wobble in a CS game.


I forgot that wobble still exists, must be because I've been using autoexec commands to remove the scope wobble since launch.

Also, I have an idea: Everyone should upload their autoexec's and other configs as a text document, and we should have dmaster post the links in the OP.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I always thought rule number 1 was "don't move and shoot"


If you've ever used the dynamic crosshair you have probably noticed that counter-moving results in your crosshair instantly becoming small. The same thing happens with the AWP.
Because of the scope blur (which apparently changed? I haven't played since the new patch), that's never been as easy as it used to be in the earlier versions of CS.

No matter how they changed it, it just seems odd that they'd increase the crosshair blur while scoped, since it wasn't that easy to begin with.


----------



## chemicalfan

True - I always use the dynamic crosshair (you meant the default, right?) even though I don't fully understand it, I get that big is bad, small & tight is good (same in all FPS games for 15 years!). I never did get the counter-moving right, I always overcook it









I need to play with this AWP tonight if I can (well, the Scout as I quite like that gun). I hope they haven't ruined it too much, or if they have, they patch it back a bit. I don't mind the blurring and all that if it's controlled and in proportion with the movement accuracy.


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I forgot that wobble still exists, must be because I've been using autoexec commands to remove the scope wobble since launch.
> 
> Also, I have an idea: Everyone should upload their autoexec's and other configs as a text document, and we should have dmaster post the links in the OP.


This is a great idea, I would love to see what people are using especially people who are better then me, I'm constantly messing with my autoexec.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I forgot that wobble still exists, must be because I've been using autoexec commands to remove the scope wobble since launch.
> 
> Also, I have an idea: Everyone should upload their autoexec's and other configs as a text document, and we should have dmaster post the links in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea, I would love to see what people are using especially people who are better then me, I'm constantly messing with my autoexec.
Click to expand...

Well in that case I will gladly start, and once a good number of people have posted autoexec's and other configs I will make a slight edit to the OP and ask dmaster to update it.

autoexecmore.zip 1k .zip file



Spoiler: Warning: Loads of Raw Config Text Ahead!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autoexec.cfg*
> // Viewmodel
> 
> viewmodel_fov 65
> viewmodel_offset_x 1.8
> viewmodel_offset_y 2
> viewmodel_offset_z -1.800000
> 
> // Crosshair
> 
> cl_crosshair_drawoutline "2"
> cl_crosshair_dynamic_maxdist_splitratio "0.35"
> cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitalpha_innermod "1"
> cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitalpha_outermod "0.5"
> cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitdist "0"
> cl_crosshair_outlinethickness "1"
> cl_crosshairalpha "255"
> cl_crosshaircolor "5"
> cl_crosshaircolor_b "0"
> cl_crosshaircolor_g "0"
> cl_crosshaircolor_r "255"
> cl_crosshairdot "0"
> cl_crosshairgap "-1"
> cl_crosshairscale "6"
> cl_crosshairsize "5"
> cl_crosshairstyle "4"
> cl_crosshairthickness "0.6"
> cl_crosshairusealpha "1"
> 
> // Movement
> 
> cl_viewmodel_shift_left_amt "0"
> cl_viewmodel_shift_right_amt "0"
> cl_bob_lower_amt "6"
> cl_bobamt_lat "0.14"
> cl_bobamt_vert "0.14"
> cl_bobcycle "2"
> 
> // Rates
> 
> cl_cmdrate "128"
> cl_updaterate "128"
> rate "128000"
> cl_interp "0"
> cl_interp_ratio "1"
> fps_max "999"
> fps_max_menu "300"
> 
> // Sound
> 
> snd_legacy_surround "1"
> snd_mixahead "0.07"
> dsp_enhance_stereo "1"
> snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
> snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
> 
> // Binds
> 
> bind del "exec autoexec"
> bind kp_leftarrow "buy m4a1"
> bind kp_5 "buy p250"
> bind kp_rightarrow "buy vesthelm"
> bind kp_home "buy deagle"
> bind kp_uparrow "buy nova"
> bind kp_pgup "buy defuser"
> bind kp_slash" "buy hegrenade"
> bind kp_multiply" "buy flashbang"
> bind kp_minus" "buy smokegrenade"
> 
> // Other
> 
> cl_loadout_colorweaponnames 1
> cl_autohelp 0
> cl_forcepreload 1
> 
> // Echos
> 
> **Removed because formatting issues**


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *botpractice.cfg*
> sv_cheats 1
> bot_kick
> mp_autoteambalance 0
> mp_limitteams 0
> mp_startmoney 10000
> mp_round_restart_delay 0
> mp_buytime 3600
> mp_freezetime 2
> mp_randomspawn 0
> mp_respawn_on_death_ct 1
> 
> bot_join_after_player 1
> bot_quota 19
> bot_join_team CT
> bot_pistols_only
> bot_difficulty 3
> bot_dont_shoot 1
> 
> sv_infinite_ammo 1
> mp_restartgame 1
> god 1
> 
> bind kp_leftarrow "give weapon_m4a1"
> bind kp_5 "give weapon_ak47"
> bind kp_rightarrow "give weapon_deagle"
> bind kp_home "give weapon_p250"
> bind kp_uparrow "give weapon_awp"
> bind kp_pgup "give weapon_negev"
> 
> echo "Bot Practice Config is LOADED!"
> echo "Bot Practice Config is LOADED!"
> echo "Bot Practice Config is LOADED!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersize.cfg*
> // Super Sized
> 
> cl_crosshairthickness 1.0
> cl_crosshairsize 8
> bind F5 "exec supersize"
> 
> echo "Crosshair is now SUPER SIZED!"
> echo "Crosshair is now SUPER SIZED!"
> echo "Crosshair is now SUPER SIZED!"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> So I was browsing HLTV.org and saw that Mobility Gaming is still looking for a sponsor organization to help send them to ESWC. Looks like they're still $7,000 to $8,000 short of making their trip. I wanted to check in here to see if we had any Mobility fans as I remember from back when I was an Events Manager that OCN management was entertaining the possibility of trial-sponsoring a team on a limited basis. Might still be something Admin and the other upper management would be interested in if there's a proven preexisting following.


Don't believe Mobility Gaming has too many fans. They're relatively unproven on LAN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I still can't believe they put any form of scope blur and wobble in a CS game.


I still can't believe it either, hopefully that part of the update gets reverted...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Do you mean the scope blur? Surely it's only an issue if you're trying to move and shoot?
> 
> * Note: I never AWP, for the good of the team. I am far too good at giving my gun away, and it's too expensive and powerful to be doing that!


Yep, the AWP blur. Makes aggressive AWPing extremely difficult. This update forces AWP's to be more stationary, which means a AWP on T side is going to next to useless from what I can tell. JW/KennyS/FXy0/etc are really going to dislike this update.

The AWP has already been gimped in GO, this just gimped it even more.

Oh, there's also a nice reference of Olof from Fnatic during ESL.


----------



## waylo88

Just got a 30 minute cooldown because tards on my team don't know how to stay clear of a teammates AWP. I'm AWP'ing down mid on T-side D2 and literally two rounds in a row this idiot jumps infront of my scope. Really love this game sometimes.


----------



## jellybeans69

Today was a good day


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Today was a good day


The day isn't over just yet.

4 CEVO matches should be posted.


----------



## jellybeans69

I fully expect in quite a bit of matches of CEVO underdogs to win so i won't be betting anything big there. Either way one on VEXX other bet on IBP to win both rather small bets tho. That Mouz vs Fnatic game, good return







Got about 4.5$ from 1.5$ bet.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I fully expect in quite a bit of matches of CEVO underdogs to win so i won't be betting anything big there. Either way one on VEXX other bet on IBP to win both rather small bets tho. That Mouz vs Fnatic game, good return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 4.5$ from 1.5$ bet.


For those who are betting, do not put a dime on MWNL.

We played a match against MWNL yesterday in ESEA-Premier as I mentioned earlier in this thread 16-4.... No way can iBP lose this match considering its on the same map we beat MWNL last night.

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3772233


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For those who are betting, do not put a dime on MWNL.
> 
> We played a match against MWNL yesterday in ESEA-Premier as I mentioned earlier in this thread 16-4.... No way can iBP lose this match considering its on the same map we beat MWNL last night.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3772233


You sell yourself short dmaster. Clearly you dont realise the 1337s1ckg4m3R you are.


----------



## Blackops_2

Took a two week break, back and playing pretty good, feel good







. But *** is up with the lag? On all servers at least MM casual it's rubberbanding like a sob.

Also the blur upon the initial zoom in of the awp sucks. It's like they're trying to immobilize it...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I always thought rule number 1 was "don't move and shoot"


Don't shoot WHILE you're moving, but aim while you're moving and shoot the second you stop ;p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> If you've ever used the dynamic crosshair you have probably noticed that counter-moving results in your crosshair instantly becoming small. The same thing happens with the AWP.
> Because of the scope blur (which apparently changed? I haven't played since the new patch), that's never been as easy as it used to be in the earlier versions of CS.
> 
> No matter how they changed it, it just seems odd that they'd increase the crosshair blur while scoped, since it wasn't that easy to begin with.


With this update, even when you counter strafe it still takes a second for the crosshair to re-appear.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For those who are betting, do not put a dime on MWNL.
> 
> We played a match against MWNL yesterday in ESEA-Premier as I mentioned earlier in this thread 16-4.... No way can iBP lose this match considering its on the same map we beat MWNL last night.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3772233


I don't disagree with not betting on MWNL, but iBP has lost a few matches that there's no way they should have lost. I would just skip all iBP games at least for now. Maybe throw a few cents on the underdog if they're decent.
I wish I would take my own advice(and previously yours) and just skip all NA games. I went from about $25 to $3 in 2 days because of them







The addiction is too strong though


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Took a two week break, back and playing pretty good, feel good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But *** is up with the lag? On all servers at least MM casual it's rubberbanding like a sob.
> 
> Also the blur upon the initial zoom in of the awp sucks. It's like they're trying to immobilize it...


Quote:


> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Scaled back scope effects for AWP and SSG08, now that it uses accurate accuracy/recoil values.
> - Fixed scope zoom pops in various places (on ladders, etc).
> - Removed scope effect view fov scaling that used to match incorrect accuracy values (was in 8/27/14 patch).


PATCH RELEASED


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> PATCH RELEASED


yay
Now the scope crosshair is less visible, but at least it's there.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> PATCH RELEASED


Not perfect, but a hell of a lot better than the 8/27 update. Would prefer just to have a normal scope like 1.6 but I cant see them ever caving in and just adding it as an option.


----------



## waylo88

Scope is MUCH better. Still didn't see much of a reason to change it in the first place, but I'm content with this.


----------



## Caldeio

I put 2.70 on ibp in ibp vs mwnl

If mwnl wins thats gonna be crazy. ibp throw?
12.28 vs .56


----------



## dmasteR

My bets for tonight.









Will most likely put some money on ClouD9 vs iBuyPower too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I put 2.70 on ibp in ibp vs mwnl
> 
> If mwnl wins thats gonna be crazy. ibp throw?
> 12.28 vs .56


iBP doesn't throw, people really need to stop saying they do.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bets for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will most likely put some money on ClouD9 vs iBuyPower too.
> iBP doesn't throw, people really need to stop saying they do.


I still don't know much about this. I picked A51, and clearly did not choose right lol Low value I think .13. I put .06 on vexx

c9 or ibp then?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well I finally decided to sell the Cobblestone souvenir package I had. Thinking I'd get rid of my statrak awp redline and just buy a cheap knife.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I still don't know much about this. I picked A51, and clearly did not choose right lol Low value I think .13. I put .06 on vexx
> 
> c9 or ibp then?


Not sure yet, gonna watch C9 first.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not sure yet, gonna watch C9 first.


Gonna have to say ibp with the way c9 is playing against reliable.
I think it's ct sided right?


----------



## krz94

im looking to get into trading and currently I have 25$ in my steam wallet. what would be the best way to go about trading up? what skin would be the easiest to trade up with? if anyone can give me any kind of guidance in trading up I will really appreciate it.

my steam is:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/krz-

add me


----------



## Sikkamore

Ugh, I want to invest in a butterfly knife. But I don't want to pay Steam Market prices nor get scammed any where else lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Ugh, I want to invest in a butterfly knife. But I don't want to pay Steam Market prices nor get scammed any where else lol


Buy keys from a key seller (i know a few) take the keys and trade it for a butterfly knife


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Ugh, I want to invest in a butterfly knife. But I don't want to pay Steam Market prices nor get scammed any where else lol


So buy cases & hope you get lucky







lol


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Buy keys from a key seller (i know a few) take the keys and trade it for a butterfly knife


Hmmm. Maybe I'll do that. Although I did forget I have about 60 something ESL sticker capsules sitting in my inventory lol I could wait for a bit, sell those, buys keys, then buy the rest off of a guy you recommend







how many keys do you think it'd be for a nice FN butterfly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> So buy cases & hope you get lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Haha. I blew $50 on keys once to open some cases. Never again!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe I'll do that. Although I did forget I have about 60 something ESL sticker capsules sitting in my inventory lol I could wait for a bit, sell those, buys keys, then buy the rest off of a guy you recommend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many keys do you think it'd be for a nice FN butterfly?
> Haha. I blew $50 on keys once to open some cases. Never again!


Market price / 2.50 then just bargain to get a cheaper price.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe I'll do that. Although I did forget I have about 60 something ESL sticker capsules sitting in my inventory lol I could wait for a bit, sell those, buys keys, then buy the rest off of a guy you recommend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many keys do you think it'd be for a nice FN butterfly?
> Haha. I blew $50 on keys once to open some cases. Never again!


I love opening cases and I really want to open a knife myself. I'm currently at almost 1900 USD spent on this game, I haven't opened a knife yet.... :'(


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Market price / 2.50 then just bargain to get a cheaper price.


Thanks dmasteR


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I love opening cases and I really want to open a knife myself. I'm currently at almost 1900 USD spent on this game, I haven't opened a knife yet.... :'(


Really? Ive only spent $800 (Mostly on Skins for myself) and have opened 2 Knives (Flip Knife - Night (FT) and Butterfly - Forest DDPAT (WW)


----------



## chemicalfan

Those amounts!!!

I've only spent £4, then sold all the cases and skins that have dropped


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Ugh, I want to invest in a butterfly knife. But I don't want to pay Steam Market prices nor get scammed any where else lol
> 
> 
> 
> Buy keys from a key seller (i know a few) take the keys and trade it for a butterfly knife
Click to expand...

This, dmaster introduced me to a seller who sells at $1.85 each. A Vanilla butterfly knife goes for $265 on average, that would be 106 keys or so. By purchasing that many keys at $1.85 each, you will end up paying $196 instead.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This, dmaster introduced me to a seller who sells at $1.85 each. A Vanilla butterfly knife goes for $265 on average, that would be 106 keys or so. By purchasing that many keys at $1.85 each, you will end up paying $196 instead.


Yup I'm going to do this then. Get a nice butterfly knife woooot!

Also, Fnatic just announced their own skin collection for the AWP, M4A1-S, and AK-47! I desperately want these so rate them up!

AWP
M4A1-S
AK-47


----------



## PsYcHo29388

ehhhh, they all look like toy guns, but...I do kinda want that awp..

Oh, and I almost forgot, happy 100,000 kills dmaster!


----------



## PolyMorphist

Anyone here using the Logitech G100s? A lot of pros are using it and they all have good things to say about it, but I'm still not sure about making the jump since the reviews are so mixed :/


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Anyone here using the Logitech G100s? A lot of pros are using it and they all have good things to say about it, but I'm still not sure about making the jump since the reviews are so mixed :/


Just grab a G400s. It's $15 more on Amazon and has a better sensor and thumb buttons.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just grab a G400s. It's $15 more on Amazon and has a better sensor and thumb buttons.


I asked 3 separate people about it and they have all said the same thing: too bulky, too many buttons, certain issues with the sensitivity. It's not the price that's bothering me, it's just that almost everyone that's I've asked have all said similar things about it :/
I might just buy both and use the one I don't like as a replacement


----------



## NateST

That's brutal. I've probably opened 400 or so cases and 1 knife for me .


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just grab a G400s. It's $15 more on Amazon and has a better sensor and thumb buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked 3 separate people about it and they have all said the same thing: too bulky, too many buttons, certain issues with the sensitivity. It's not the price that's bothering me, it's just that almost everyone that's I've asked have all said similar things about it :/
> I might just buy both and use the one I don't like as a replacement
Click to expand...

I don't see how having on the fly DPI adjustment buttons, and two forward and backwards buttons is "too many buttons"

I have a G400 (non-s variant) and I have had no issues for 3 years now.


----------



## BreakDown

Anyone knows where i can find all of the matches from NiP vs NiP from dreamhack last year?

Theres some of them on youtube, but not all of them or some are incomplete.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't see how having on the fly DPI adjustment buttons, and two forward and backwards buttons is "too many buttons"
> 
> I have a G400 (non-s variant) and I have had no issues for 3 years now.


It's not what I said, but 3 separate people (2 of which are professional players who stream) have said almost exact same complaints regarding the button placement and size


----------



## waylo88

The G400/S is definitely not bulky, unless you have REALLY small hands. It's actually quite small/narrow.


----------



## Caldeio

I have a g700 and I like it. the extra buttons work for me.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't see how having on the fly DPI adjustment buttons, and two forward and backwards buttons is "too many buttons"
> 
> I have a G400 (non-s variant) and I have had no issues for 3 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what I said, but 3 separate people (2 of which are professional players who stream) have said almost exact same complaints regarding the button placement and size
Click to expand...

yeah I know, not trying to be a d0uch3 or anything, I'm just throwing my thoughts out on what you said that they said.

Also, the backwards button on that mouse makes for a good nade switch button.


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Anyone here using the Logitech G100s? A lot of pros are using it and they all have good things to say about it, but I'm still not sure about making the jump since the reviews are so mixed :/


I've had the g500 and replaced it with a Death Adder 2013 and absolutely love it. The configuration always works with Razr Synapse, I've always had an issue with Logitech's software.

Psycho, I would post my config file but its basically a copy of this http://csgohelp.com/example-autoexec/ modified my crosshair and sensitivity really.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> I've had the g500 and replaced it with a Death Adder 2013 and absolutely love it. The configuration always works with Razr Synapse, I've always had an issue with Logitech's software.
> 
> Psycho, I would post my config file but its basically a copy of this http://csgohelp.com/example-autoexec/ modified my crosshair and sensitivity really.


Yeah, I have the DeathAdder now but the right click is making an annoying noise so I've been wanting to replace it :S Also it's slightly too big for me - I have girlie hands








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> yeah I know, not trying to be a d0uch3 or anything, I'm just throwing my thoughts out on what you said that they said.
> 
> Also, the backwards button on that mouse makes for a good nade switch button.


Thanks for the input bro, I'm just getting such mixed opinions with what my new mouse will be that I think I'll just say * it and buy a R.A.T 9









EDIT: Also, before I forget:

config.txt 10k .txt file


It's C9. n0thing's cfg with Summit's crosshair and modified binds


----------



## Kainn

man.... opened two breakout cases and just got a negev desert and a nova koi.... at least I have enough for another key.. now i just need a breakout case, i feel like this next ones gonna be good...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> ehhhh, they all look like toy guns, but...I do kinda want that awp..
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot, happy 100,000 kills dmaster!


Where does it say I have 100,000 kills? 

Thanks! I didn't even know haha.

By the way, those posted rosters on HLTV for the french scene are confirmed. I talked to Happy from LDLC about it.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Where does it say I have 100,000 kills?
> 
> Thanks! I didn't even know haha.
> 
> By the way, those posted rosters on HLTV for the french scene are confirmed. I talked to Happy from LDLC about it.


really? fuark.
Saw Scream streaming last night and didn't have titan anything so had suspicions.
Sad that LDLC is no more, they were strong


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I have a g700 and I like it. the extra buttons work for me.


I've had both G700 and G400/G400s, thumb buttons on G700 kind of suck comprared to old style of MX518/G400 ones. It wasn't a bad mouse, but i definatelly prefer g400 much more.


----------



## Sikkamore

Can anyone recommend some good ear buds for CS:GO? I'm getting my ears pierced in a few places soon and one of them is an industrial bar at the top of my ear so I won't be able to wear my headset for a couple months! Hoping someone has some experience with a few models and can throw some input in for me


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Where does it say I have 100,000 kills?
> 
> Thanks! I didn't even know haha.


http://csgo-stats.com/


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Can anyone recommend some good ear buds for CS:GO? I'm getting my ears pierced in a few places soon and one of them is an industrial bar at the top of my ear so I won't be able to wear my headset for a couple months! Hoping someone has some experience with a few models and can throw some input in for me


http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-320-iems-compared-xiaomi-piston-2-added-08-21-14-p-958

Greatest IEM thread that has ever existed.

Search for anything with a "large/big soundstage"

Although honestly your not going to get anything that compares to a full size set of cans so just pick one with a sound signature you like.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-320-iems-compared-xiaomi-piston-2-added-08-21-14-p-958
> 
> Greatest IEM thread that has ever existed.
> 
> Search for anything with a "large/big soundstage"
> 
> Although honestly your not going to get anything that compares to a full size set of cans so just pick one with a sound signature you like.


Awesome reference man. Thinking of going with the Steelseries Flux. Looks like a great bang for the buck!







+REP


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe I'll do that. Although I did forget I have about 60 something ESL sticker capsules sitting in my inventory lol I could wait for a bit, sell those, buys keys, then buy the rest off of a guy you recommend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many keys do you think it'd be for a nice FN butterfly?
> Haha. I blew $50 on keys once to open some cases. Never again!


FN knives are not cheap at all. Better off getting mw with FN looks. Even ddpat is an expensive FN skin usually.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Get carried nuggets!



That Omega kid was the loudest, worst aim dude I've seen in a few days, only reason he got that many kills was cleaning up after the idiots that died before him.

I only had like 6 deaths at half time







lol and I hate Inferno X_X


----------



## Jack Mac

Just got this. I think I might be done now...


http://imgur.com/ebtQX


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Just got this. I think I might be done now...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ebtQX


you lucky bastard!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Just got this. I think I might be done now...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ebtQX


keep it for a while







Price is constantly rising. It was 220k for one like that for a couple months. Now its 240 minimum.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Just got this. I think I might be done now...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ebtQX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price is constantly rising. It was 220k for one like that for a couple months. Now its 240 minimum.
Click to expand...

I agree, in fact hold onto everything you have. It seems like the market inflation is not gonna stop any time soon.

The glock fade was $73 a month ago, and now it's $210


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I agree, in fact hold onto everything you have. It seems like the market inflation is not gonna stop any time soon.
> 
> The glock fade was $73 a month ago, and now it's $210


I know 3 people that are artificially increasing the prices atm, so I don't actually trust the price of the glock fade right now.

Side note, my g500s broke. Need mouse suggestions, needs 3 side buttons, would prefer an optical sensor that goes from 400-2000 dpi natively with as little accel as possible.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I know 3 people that are artificially increasing the prices atm, so I don't actually trust the price of the glock fade right now.
> 
> Side note, my g500s broke. Need mouse suggestions, needs 3 side buttons, would prefer an optical sensor that goes from 400-2000 dpi natively with as little accel as possible.


Really need 3 side buttons? if you can live with 2 go DA2013.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I know 3 people that are artificially increasing the prices atm, so I don't actually trust the price of the glock fade right now.
> 
> Side note, my g500s broke. Need mouse suggestions, needs 3 side buttons, would prefer an optical sensor that goes from 400-2000 dpi natively with as little accel as possible.


There's almost no mouse with 3 buttons on the side besides the MMO mouse. Which I don't suggest....


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I know 3 people that are artificially increasing the prices atm, so I don't actually trust the price of the glock fade right now.
> 
> Side note, my g500s broke. Need mouse suggestions, needs 3 side buttons, would prefer an optical sensor that goes from 400-2000 dpi natively with as little accel as possible.


I thought I would miss the 3 side buttons on my g500s, but I don't at all honestly. I use a g502 (never use the 'sniper' button), technically it has 3 buttons, but I found I can play just as effectively without using the 3rd. I'm actually thinking about going to a g100s now because I don't use the side buttons at all in CS:GO, I only use them in other games for the inventory etc.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> I thought I would miss the 3 side buttons on my g500s, but I don't at all honestly. I use a g502 (never use the 'sniper' button), technically it has 3 buttons, but I found I can play just as effectively without using the 3rd. I'm actually thinking about going to a g100s now because I don't use the side buttons at all in CS:GO, I only use them in other games for the inventory etc.


I use the middle to talk, back to throw a smoke, front to throw a flash


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I use the middle to talk, back to throw a smoke, front to throw a flash


I find myself caught with nades out a lot more when I would do this.

So I kept only my flash to my front side button and my Smoke to "F". You're going to have trouble finding a mouse though that fits that requirement that isnt a MMO mouse these days.

If you don't mind only two side buttons, then there's tons of options!


----------



## Sikkamore

I want to start betting but I can't for some reason. CSGO Lounge can't see my inventory even though everything is set to public? :S


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I want to start betting but I can't for some reason. CSGO Lounge can't see my inventory even though everything is set to public? :S


Did you add your trade URL?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Did you add your trade URL?


Thankfully it fixed itself.

Ever since I started playing on the aim training map (a few days now) my aim, especially in match making, has improved SO much. Twitch shots are so accurate and as long as I don't panic my headshot rate is up through the roof!


----------



## SheepMoose

Who sold this for $15? lmao

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Glock-18%20%7C%20Fade%20(Factory%20New)


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Who sold this for $15? lmao
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Glock-18%20%7C%20Fade%20(Factory%20New)


Somebody who desperately had to eat.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Who sold this for $15? lmao
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Glock-18%20%7C%20Fade%20(Factory%20New)
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody who desperately had to eat.
Click to expand...

Yes because steam recently released the grocery store, you are now able to buy virtual food, and eat it too!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



On a serious note, money you get from selling items can only be used in steam.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Who sold this for $15? lmao
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Glock-18%20%7C%20Fade%20(Factory%20New)


Looks like someone meant to sell it for 152.4x and missed a digit... Moment of silence for this individual.









Whats everyone's favorite skin around $10-15? Trying to get a idea of what everyone likes, for well


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Whats everyone's favorite skin around $10-15? Trying to get a idea of what everyone likes, for well


AK Redline FT
Awp Graphite
GLOCK REACTOR MW....oops....uhhhh....w/e


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Looks like someone meant to sell it for 152.4x and missed a digit... Moment of silence for this individual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats everyone's favorite skin around $10-15? Trying to get a idea of what everyone likes, for well


Emerald Pinstripe is around that right? Best Skin in game.


----------



## combatflexo

I like all the skins above and also going to suggest the FAMAS Styx MW.


----------



## Imprezzion

M4A1-S Atomic Alloy MW / M4A4 X-Ray MW. (I do actually own both)


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Who sold this for $15? lmao
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/Glock-18%20%7C%20Fade%20(Factory%20New)


I saw that twice in the last week or so a butterfly (can't remember which one was worth about $350) sell for about $3.50.. (found it http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Butterfly%20Knife%20|%20Crimson%20Web%20%28Field-Tested%29)
And just looking now a case hardened butterfly knife minimal wear sold for $1.29....  Lucky people who picked those up..

EDIT- http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Karambit%20|%20Crimson%20Web%20%28Field-Tested%29
.40c.... wow..


----------



## Imprezzion

That's why I always have at least 10 tabs open on my Chrome with Market listings and CSGOStash








I come across some nice ''deals'' as well from time to time.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> That's why I always have at least 10 tabs open on my Chrome with Market listings and CSGOStash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I come across some nice ''deals'' as well from time to time.


Did you know that CSGO is an FPS game as well as a Stock Market Simulator?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Did you know that CSGO is an FPS game as well as a Stock Market Simulator?


If only my stock market investment went as good as CS:GO's market...


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> If only my stock market investment went as good as CS:GO's market...


If that were the case for everyone dmaster would be buying us all porches


----------



## Imprezzion

Hehehe.

Anyone up for a mission later this evening btw? (EU time)
I gotta get a couple of more rounds of Overgrown in and I really, really hate that map








Also gotta do 15 kills in Arms Race but that's easy.. Just like the 20 pistol kills in Casual I had..

Just bummed cause i got my Gold coin already, did every single mission I got, never got a skin worth more then €0.05..
Pls gaben. giv meh M4A1-S Masterpiece FN..


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hehehe.
> 
> Anyone up for a mission later this evening btw? (EU time)
> I gotta get a couple of more rounds of Overgrown in and I really, really hate that map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also gotta do 15 kills in Arms Race but that's easy.. Just like the 20 pistol kills in Casual I had..
> 
> Just bummed cause i got my Gold coin already, did every single mission I got, never got a skin worth more then €0.05..
> Pls gaben. giv meh M4A1-S Masterpiece FN..


If you weren't in Holland I'd hit up Overgrown with you. I've been dominating on that map when I've had to play it


----------



## PsYcHo29388

And now I will post a crappy video in hopes that someone gets a laugh out of it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> And now I will post a crappy video in hopes that someone gets a laugh out of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol. I laughed at it xD

Just played Nuke and lost the first 6 rounds of the map on CT. My aim was waaaayyyy off. Then I took a breath, stretched my wrist out, and started OWNING. We won the last 9 rounds and won the game 15-10. GG get rekt


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> And now I will post a crappy video in hopes that someone gets a laugh out of it.


LOL, That was brilliant. I am a Silver 4 and I see that alot, kids trying to troll in competitive matches and thinking that they're better than they are. Which is why I usually stick to casual.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> And now I will post a crappy video in hopes that someone gets a laugh out of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, That was brilliant. I am a Silver 4 and I see that alot, kids trying to troll in competitive matches and thinking that they're better than they are. Which is why I usually stick to casual.
Click to expand...

You have no idea how much what you just said also applies to me. I'm currently DMG/MGE but haven't played competitive in months because of that same reason. To me, I find casual matches to be more serious than competitive at times, or I don't know, maybe it just has overall better, nicer people.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You have no idea how much what you just said also applies to me. I'm currently DMG/MGE but haven't played competitive in months because of that same reason. To me, I find casual matches to be more serious than competitive at times, or I don't know, maybe it just has overall better, nicer people.


It truly does have nicer people. Plus, you can't really troll on casual except a flash here and there which is whatever. I've been playing MM with a full team of five today and I haven't had this much fun in a while. Especially since we're all listening/calling strats!


----------



## funkmetal

Hmmm, looking for a Stat Trak Deagle, should I get a Deagle Conspiracy (MW) or a Deagle Heirloom (FN)? I really like the look of the Conspiracy and I already have a Factory New non Stat Trak. Thoughts? Another option is a Deagle Crimson Web ST (MW)


----------



## waylo88

I think the Heirloom skin sucks. It's a regular Deag with a tiny bit of fugly gold flourish. Meh.

I definitely dig the Conspiracy.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I think the Heirloom skin sucks. It's a regular Deag with a tiny bit of fugly gold flourish. Meh.
> 
> I definitely dig the Conspiracy.


I like conspiracy a lot better than heirloom aswell. I got a stattrak heirloom and had it for the longest time because all I wanted at the time was something that looked a bit better than the default skin but had stattrak. I go up to 1700 something kills before I packed my bags and sold it. Got a normal conspiracy FN afterwards.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> It truly does have nicer people. Plus, you can't really troll on casual except a flash here and there which is whatever. I've been playing MM with a full team of five today and I haven't had this much fun in a while. Especially since we're all listening/calling strats!


MM just like any ranked game mode will always be toxic. People care about their ranks, there is real consequences to losing and so people get very "emotional" shall we say. This can be alleviated by playing as a 5 stack, or better yet join a team, because that way your playing against other teams who also want to get better etc. Much healthier environment. Plus you only play a couple of games a week that really count, the rest are praccs with means you can try things out etc. and not have to worry about being blamed for causing people to de-rank.

One thing ive noticed is that because of MM there are so few low skill teams. Back in the day you would have 100s of teams consisting of players who would these days rank from silver -> DMG but it seems like nowadays people MM until they get to DMG skill before making a team etc.

What leagues are there that accommodate Amateur/Low skill play? Cos ESEA Open in EU is full of top teams cos you have to start there lol


----------



## morbid_bean

Hello everyone!!

Does OCN still have their CSGO server going?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> MM just like any ranked game mode will always be toxic. People care about their ranks, there is real consequences to losing and so people get very "emotional" shall we say. This can be alleviated by playing as a 5 stack, or better yet join a team, because that way your playing against other teams who also want to get better etc. Much healthier environment. Plus you only play a couple of games a week that really count, the rest are praccs with means you can try things out etc. and not have to worry about being blamed for causing people to de-rank.
> 
> One thing ive noticed is that because of MM there are so few low skill teams. Back in the day you would have 100s of teams consisting of players who would these days rank from silver -> DMG but it seems like nowadays people MM until they get to DMG skill before making a team etc.
> 
> What leagues are there that accommodate Amateur/Low skill play? Cos ESEA Open in EU is full of top teams cos you have to start there lol


Idk my team I've been with has been great and we've been playing calm/cool opponents... Which, yes, is VERY weird.

I wish I could join a team. I seriously think I'm a great leader and can make some good strat calls. But that's a biased opinion xD

So, do I get THIS monitor? Or do I go with a BenQ? (and if so which one?)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Idk my team I've been with has been great and we've been playing calm/cool opponents... Which, yes, is VERY weird.
> 
> I wish I could join a team. I seriously think I'm a great leader and can make some good strat calls. But that's a biased opinion xD
> 
> So, do I get THIS monitor? Or do I go with a BenQ? (and if so which one?)


http://www.ncix.com/detail/benq-xl2411z-24in-led-144hz-53-95033.htm

This BenQ XL2411Z since you're in Canada. Get this over the VG248QE (I'm a VG248QE owner). BenQ is currently cheaper, and it uses the same exact panel as the Asus. BenQ has better colors though as the matte coating isn't as heavy.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/benq-xl2411z-24in-led-144hz-53-95033.htm
> 
> This BenQ XL2411Z since you're in Canada. Get this over the VG248QE (I'm a VG248QE owner). BenQ is currently cheaper, and it uses the same exact panel as the Asus. BenQ has better colors though as the matte coating isn't as heavy.


Thanks man. I'll grab that one for sure on Friday







can't wait for it to arrive! +REP


----------



## zemco999

I like beer, I sold my bayonet because of it

stat m9 blue steel MW + bayonet crimson MW + awp asiimov stattrak BS + P90 asiimov ww statTrak + statTrak awp graphite mw for it


----------



## Sikkamore

So, the coupon for that special price on that BenQ monitor doesn't work. Lovely. Deal ends in three days. Joy. Takes NCIX one to two business days to get back to messages/emails. I'm gonna miss this deal :/ if they don't get back to me in time they BETTER extend it for me.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Barely played today (skyrim install







), but played well for me. I'm starting to get used to this low sensitivity. There was times today where I know I wouldn't have gotten the kill before, but did today.

Also bet very heavy on VP (only about $2.25 worth...but I probably only have $3.00 total skins). Got an scout skin that I liked and tried it out, before this I def had less than 5 scout kills, and did well on office.


----------



## lolllll117

Just hit 1000 kills on my M4


----------



## Wezzor

Have anyone seen this one?


----------



## Kyal

Allg.

got a bayo fade fullfade, so pretty @[email protected]


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Just hit 1000 kills on my M4


Nice, what condition is the skin in?


----------



## lolllll117

Factory new. It's the most valuable skin i have right now


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Woot woot ^_^ Good day, got an M4A1-S Guardian from a case & won most of my games... including this roflstomp:



Twas sweet revenge cuz one guy on the other team was on my team the previous game & no communications all game from the entire team... so we lost, badly :-D Was nice to shoot him in the face several times.


----------



## kbros

What in the hell is this?! (The ! ) Also, bought a bullet rain mw 2day.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Patch Notes! I give a big HELL YES to the CZ nerf.
Quote:


> [GAMEPLAY]
> -The CZ75-Auto has been moved from the P250 slot to the Tec9/Five-seveN slot and its price has been raised to $500.
> -Flashbang blast and HE grenade explosion damage now travels through water volumes (thanks starix)
> -Buy time in official competitive config has been reduced to 20 seconds.
> -Teamkill money penalty in official competitive config has been changed to -$300.
> 
> [MAPS]
> 
> -Cobblestone
> -Added T spawns to lower position, prioritized them over battlement spawns
> -Added ladder from bottom of T spawn to battlement near T sniper tower
> -Neutralized corner when moving through archhouse on B upper catwalk
> -Neutralized corner when entering B site through connector
> -Moved back CT spawns
> -Tightened entrance corridor to Long A, T side
> -Reduced depth of CT sniper room and made windows more open
> -Reconfigured B tunnels for faster T rotation time
> -Added path from T side of underpass into B tunnels
> -Reduced sightlines from back of B to entrances
> -Lowered railing at back of B to make characters on platform easier to spot
> -Cut out area behind the toilet in back of B
> -Minor lighting/texturing changes at A for better visibility
> -Rotated window overlooking connector
> 
> -Dust2
> -Expanded bomb plant zone at Bombsite A to include outside of boxes
> -Smoothed out collision on door to Bombsite B


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> What in the hell is this?! (The ! ) Also, bought a bullet rain mw 2day.


Idk Click it?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Idk Click it?


pretty sure notification for update. noticed mine and then i heard about the update...went away after updating...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Idk Click it?
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure notification for update. noticed mine and then i heard about the update...went away after updating...
Click to expand...

Yeah I opened up the game after updating it and I did not have the ! myself.


----------



## Fusion Racing

From what I saw on Reddit, the ! was to tell people about the CZ update. Interested to see how the new dust2 plant locations work out.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lol it's not a nerf. Merely a price increase. And it's an excellent slot switch. My T side will have the CZ and CT will have the 5-7. We'll still have plenty of CZ eco wins in the big leagues.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol it's not a nerf. Merely a price increase. And it's an excellent slot switch. My T side will have the CZ and CT will have the 5-7. We'll still have plenty of CZ eco wins in the big leagues.


IMO not as many, it's still a worthy gun to buy but now you can't get a flash +cz + head armour on the first eco if you don't get any kills, so that's nice ;p


----------



## crucifix85

that feel when you think you win big on csgolounge, only to remember that the bots where down when you bet.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> IMO not as many, it's still a worthy gun to buy but now you can't get a flash +cz + head armour on the first eco if you don't get any kills, so that's nice ;p


You'll see it more on CT because head armor doesn't really matter against AK47s.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> You'll see it more on CT because head armor doesn't really matter against AK47s.


Depends I guess, a lot of players(pros included) will still buy head armour if they're force buying 2nd round.

http://www.hltv.org/news/13157-scream-in-new-team-for-faceit
3rd team emerging from the reshuffles.
Fxy0, GMX, SF, ScreaM & Uzii


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> You'll see it more on CT because head armor doesn't really matter against AK47s.


On 2nd round you're more likely to run into Galils and SMGs, so head armor does matter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Depends I guess, a lot of players(pros included) will still buy head armour if they're force buying 2nd round.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13157-scream-in-new-team-for-faceit
> 3rd team emerging from the reshuffles.
> Fxy0, GMX, SF, ScreaM & Uzii


Interesting. I doubt that team will be a top contender, but at least they're playing.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> On 2nd round you're more likely to run into Galils and SMGs, so head armor does matter.
> Interesting. I doubt that team will be a top contender, but at least they're playing.


May not matter second round, but will still be relevant for ecos.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Patch Notes! I give a big HELL YES to the CZ nerf.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> -The CZ75-Auto has been moved from the P250 slot to the Tec9/Five-seveN slot and its price has been raised to $500.
> -Flashbang blast and HE grenade explosion damage now travels through water volumes (thanks starix)
> -Buy time in official competitive config has been reduced to 20 seconds.
> -Teamkill money penalty in official competitive config has been changed to -$300.
> 
> [MAPS]
> 
> -Cobblestone
> -Added T spawns to lower position, prioritized them over battlement spawns
> -Added ladder from bottom of T spawn to battlement near T sniper tower
> -Neutralized corner when moving through archhouse on B upper catwalk
> -Neutralized corner when entering B site through connector
> -Moved back CT spawns
> -Tightened entrance corridor to Long A, T side
> -Reduced depth of CT sniper room and made windows more open
> -Reconfigured B tunnels for faster T rotation time
> -Added path from T side of underpass into B tunnels
> -Reduced sightlines from back of B to entrances
> -Lowered railing at back of B to make characters on platform easier to spot
> -Cut out area behind the toilet in back of B
> -Minor lighting/texturing changes at A for better visibility
> -Rotated window overlooking connector
> 
> -Dust2
> -Expanded bomb plant zone at Bombsite A to include outside of boxes
> -Smoothed out collision on door to Bombsite B
Click to expand...

Not the CZ! i was getting so good at it...


----------



## Sikkamore

Finally got my DMG back. All because I've been playing with the same people and they communicate/use teamwork and tactics. I honestly think I could do pretty well in a league with a team that I practice constantly with. Also, the aim training map has really helped! My HS percentage has gone up 3% already in the week I've used it. I highly recommend it









EDIT: Also bought the monitor dmasteR recommended. Can't wait to see the 144hz sexiness <3


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Finally got my DMG back. All because I've been playing with the same people and they communicate/use teamwork and tactics. I honestly think I could do pretty well in a league with a team that I practice constantly with. Also, the aim training map has really helped! My HS percentage has gone up 3% already in the week I've used it. I highly recommend it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also bought the monitor dmasteR recommended. Can't wait to see the 144hz sexiness <3


Awesome! Be sure to let us know if you think the difference is significant enough to warrant the premium


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Awesome! Be sure to let us know if you think the difference is significant enough to warrant the premium


Will do!


----------



## Caldeio

I know any monitor besides mine is! I have 25ms input lag on mine! That quite a bit more that your normal 5ms and then your 1ms benq Dmaster posted.
samsung p2370hd

I've been thinking about the same one i think, same price area.


----------



## funkmetal

So I was just in a Comp match playing above my level with some friends who are Nova's (I'm Silver 4) and there was a guy who was constantly buying on eco rounds and I mentioned that he shouldn't so he starts trash talking telling me that Im bad because I was bottom fragging. Then him and his buddy who were on our team start TK'ing me for the last 3 rounds. This is the exact reason I don't usually play Competitive. >.>

/Rant


----------



## Imprezzion

Overwatch is so funny from time to time.. Watched 2 demo's while i was eating yesterday cause i was bored with what's on TV...
Both overly obvious hackers.

You know the type.. the ''i instantly headshot everyone around a corner with a pistol every round'' kind of guy.

One even got killed by a nade one round and bought a Negev instantly headshotting the entire enemy team as they ran from T spawn to mid (Inferno)... And with instantly i mean instantly. 5 kills in less then 2 seconds.

The other one was quite bad at controlling his Wallhack so he kept shooting at walls where (On xray) someone was standing thinking he could wallbang there.

What's the fun in this hacking. I never really understand the reasons why people would so blatantly hack in competitive..


----------



## Wezzor

Finally! They should've increased the CZ price months ago in my opinion.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I was just in a Comp match playing above my level with some friends who are Nova's (I'm Silver 4) and there was a guy who was constantly buying on eco rounds and I mentioned that he shouldn't so he starts trash talking telling me that Im bad because I was bottom fragging. Then him and his buddy who were on our team start TK'ing me for the last 3 rounds. This is the exact reason I don't usually play Competitive. >.>
> 
> /Rant


Gotta play with a full group then. I've been playing with a group of 3/4/5 and it's been great. Although it seems like every game where we get 1 or 2 random people one of them will not SHUT UP. Just constantly on the mic making the same call outs over and over and over and yak yak yak
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Overwatch is so funny from time to time.. Watched 2 demo's while i was eating yesterday cause i was bored with what's on TV...
> Both overly obvious hackers.
> 
> You know the type.. the ''i instantly headshot everyone around a corner with a pistol every round'' kind of guy.
> 
> One even got killed by a nade one round and bought a Negev instantly headshotting the entire enemy team as they ran from T spawn to mid (Inferno)... And with instantly i mean instantly. 5 kills in less then 2 seconds.
> 
> The other one was quite bad at controlling his Wallhack so he kept shooting at walls where (On xray) someone was standing thinking he could wallbang there.
> 
> What's the fun in this hacking. I never really understand the reasons why people would so blatantly hack in competitive..


I think hackers get the sense they're good. Or they have absolutely no lives and think that people will love them/respect them for their 'mad skills'. Other than that I'd say it's just a joke to them.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Gotta play with a full group then. I've been playing with a group of 3/4/5 and it's been great. Although it seems like every game where we get 1 or 2 random people one of them will not SHUT UP. Just constantly on the mic making the same call outs over and over and over and yak yak yak


Hehe... I can from time to time be one of those guys... Bad habit of mine is calling too much and talking too much.
But yeah, playing with a full group is more fun and much better for tactical play.
However, from time to time i get a very good team in solo matches and we completely demolish the enemy team. For example a game on Nuke i played a few days ago. 16-3 on a CT start.. Poor enemy team.. They even had slightly higher ranks then we did combined but we had such good teamwork / callouts and such fast rotations they couldn't find a entry anywhere lol...

Also, as for the hackers, i just thought of the whole boosting thing.. Still seems to be big in CS. ''Buying'' boosters for ranks.. And since keys are so cheap they can very quickly pay for the keys if the booster gets banned.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I know any monitor besides mine is! I have 25ms input lag on mine! That quite a bit more that your normal 5ms and then your 1ms benq Dmsater posted.


Haha I can't see myself using a monitor with even 5ms response.

I've been using the monitor in my sig rig for 6 years, and everyone underestimates it because of 1440x900. To be honest though; resolution isn't everything. Try finding me a 1080p monitor with excellent color clarity/quality, 75hz, and 2ms response time.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hehe... I can from time to time be one of those guys... Bad habit of mine is calling too much and talking too much.
> But yeah, playing with a full group is more fun and much better for tactical play.
> However, from time to time i get a very good team in solo matches and we completely demolish the enemy team. For example a game on Nuke i played a few days ago. 16-3 on a CT start.. Poor enemy team.. They even had slightly higher ranks then we did combined but we had such good teamwork / callouts and such fast rotations they couldn't find a entry anywhere lol...


That's how my group met. On one day I met 4 really cool people in 4 different matches. Next thing I know we're all partied together. We were destroying teams, especially on Nuke. One game we went 12-3 on T, lost pistol round on CT, but won the next 4 rounds to win it 16-4 lol

Just goes to show how much team play is needed in this game









Edit: Fnatic RT'd and replied to my screenshot of Olof's picture of him defusing on Overpass in a molotov and my mentions have just been blowing up xD so many RTs and favorites coming in!


----------



## twiz0r0r

Anyone wanna play some comp with me today?

Also anyone wanna trade?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So, I think this is the first sparkles video in his series where I think the player is actually hacking...what are your guy's thoughts?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Got a FT Atomic Kitty M4A1-S & a FN Guardian M4A1-S in the same day from a case & a tradeup. Why is the gun giving system so BM like dat, I can't choose lol Well actually I already chose the Guardian, hence the stickers:




Lookin' to get to Silver 3 today (dunno how I haven't yet winning 75% of my games), we shall see!


----------



## MR-e

new french line ups vsing off against tried and true teams today. looking forward to some of the matches. i put a bet in on mercenary vs dignitas. seeing as how fetish is not playing today for dignitas i went with a small gamble going with mercenary for a bo1 dust2. imo, mercenary > titan > bst in terms of the french scene reshuffled.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I felt sorry for this team by the end, they had a rager in pregame chat and then someone rage quit (not the rager), we rekt them pretty hard:


----------



## waylo88

Wow, the sub Dignitas has is awful. The fact that they were able to get 11 rounds with a guy who got TWO KILLS is pretty amazing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Wow, the sub Dignitas has is awful. The fact that they were able to get 11 rounds with a guy who got TWO KILLS is pretty amazing.


MSL is not good IMO. Even when he plays for myXMG, he only gets kills with the autosniper lol. EZSKINS though.


----------



## Wezzor

Who will win? VP or HR? I'll go for VP.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Who will win? VP or HR? I'll go for VP.


Virtus Plow just plowed HR lol.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Virtus Plow just plowed HR lol.


Pretty badly also felt kinda bad for HR


----------



## Caldeio

How about the next few matches oh wise one?


----------



## BreakDown

HR are having terrible games, like, really bad, not only this one, at cologne, at dreamhack, everywhere they are just getting destroyed...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> HR are having terrible games, like, really bad, not only this one, at cologne, at dreamhack, everywhere they are just getting destroyed...


They played pretty well at SLTV LAN though. I think need to work out their economy a little better, sometimes they force when they shouldn't and then end up having to eco at a weird time, or they don't take an anti eco seriously a lose it. I'd also like to see them play a little more passively, I'm not sure what they have in the way of backup strats if the original plan fails multiple times. On Inferno the first time they played Navi they were aggressive on T and won some rounds, then held some good angles but kept the aggression on CT. Second time that didn't work out and when it came around to Navi's CT side they just ran into a wall most rounds. Admittedly I didn't see the game against VP tonight though, so I'm not sure if that was just the full on Virtus Plow in action.

When markeloff plays well he can be really scary for the other team, Dosia also could use a bit more consistency but he seems to be getting it back. I think they're a good team, but they could use a little work for when one of the big stars isn't firing or their strats aren't working out.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.overclock.net/t/1511151/cs-go-ak-redline-field-tested

Giving away a AK Field Tested.

Quote:


> I will be using random generator to do this giveaway! Only one post is allowed!
> 
> *Requirements*
> Be active in the Official CS:GO Thread between 8/1/2014 - 8/31/2014
> 
> I will do the drawing on September 7th 2014 Good luck :]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol so this is for last month? Didn't notice XD,.


It's essentially for those who were active in the thread last month yes. :]


----------



## b0z0

Awesome. Great for the community!


----------



## lolllll117

Between Virtus.Pro and Fnatic, who do you guys think will win? i'm probably putting my money on Virtus.Pro, even though Fnatic has the majority of the bets.


----------



## Tagkaman

Is there any process I can do that is at least mildly entertaining in which I can improve my aim? I've tried shooting at boxes on an empty server but it gets old very fast.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Is there any process I can do that is at least mildly entertaining in which I can improve my aim? I've tried shooting at boxes on an empty server but it gets old very fast.


DM & bot DM


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Is there any process I can do that is at least mildly entertaining in which I can improve my aim? I've tried shooting at boxes on an empty server but it gets old very fast.


I'd say aim maps.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1511151/cs-go-ak-redline-field-tested
> 
> Giving away a AK Field Tested.
> 
> It's essentially for those who were active in the thread last month yes. :]


Am I eligible?









I just ordered a new monitor cuz I've determined my ancient Dell (~2005 yr model) 24" LCD I'm using to game on with its 15+ms response time is effecting my shots after people have told me my aim looks off a bit when its on to me.

I impulse bought a 27" 1ms 144Hz BenQ. Which connection should I be using for the 144Hz refresh rate, DVI? It will be here tomorrow







hoping this will help my game out even though I've improved my shot twice over in the last week imo. I've won 6 of my last 8, and all my victories were 16-10 or lower for the losers. Had a couple 16-4s in there too.









Few more hours at work, then the face rolling recommences.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Am I eligible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a new monitor cuz I've determined my ancient Dell (~2005 yr model) 24" LCD I'm using to game on with its 15+ms response time is effecting my shots after people have told me my aim looks off a bit when its on to me.
> 
> I impulse bought a 27" 1ms 144Hz BenQ. Which connection should I be using for the 144Hz refresh rate, DVI? It will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping this will help my game out even though I've improved my shot twice over in the last week imo. I've won 6 of my last 8, and all my victories were 16-10 or lower for the losers. Had a couple 16-4s in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more hours at work, then the face rolling recommences.


DP or DVI for 120/144hz.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I'd say aim maps.


Probably this playing against real players though


----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Is there any process I can do that is at least mildly entertaining in which I can improve my aim? I've tried shooting at boxes on an empty server but it gets old very fast.


I use the Training_Aim_CSGO map and guide to practice my aim. http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=302540252


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Am I eligible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a new monitor cuz I've determined my ancient Dell (~2005 yr model) 24" LCD I'm using to game on with its 15+ms response time is effecting my shots after people have told me my aim looks off a bit when its on to me.
> 
> I impulse bought a 27" 1ms 144Hz BenQ. Which connection should I be using for the 144Hz refresh rate, DVI? It will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping this will help my game out even though I've improved my shot twice over in the last week imo. I've won 6 of my last 8, and all my victories were 16-10 or lower for the losers. Had a couple 16-4s in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more hours at work, then the face rolling recommences.


Nice, you will enjoy it









Use dual link DVI or displayport.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Is there any process I can do that is at least mildly entertaining in which I can improve my aim? I've tried shooting at boxes on an empty server but it gets old very fast.


I'm not sure what boxes you're talking about, but that wont help much more than very basic muscle memory.

Click browse community servers, search for "aim", and join one that *doesn't* say 1v1. Start out slow, aim for the head, short controlled bursts. Slowly try to get faster without wildly spraying and missing a lot. Don't worry about dying, just aim and kill. You can also search for "ffa" to play free for all deathmatch, they both help in different ways. And of course regular matchmaking helps too.
The aim training map posted above isn't bad either, but I find it's better to shoot actual heads instead of red circles for the most part.


----------



## FeelKun

Looking for people to play with. I'm east coast usually play around 8pm - 2amish. My rank is MG Elite.

Steam Profile - http://steamcommunity.com/id/resme


----------



## w35t

Thank god they moved the loadout slot for the cz. Replace the five-seven or tec-9 with cz? Psh..


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Probably this playing against real players though


ofc


----------



## Wezzor

Btw, could anyone recommend good in-ear headphones? I know I could have edited my post before and ask this but had already typed this one when I thought about it.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Btw, could anyone recommend good in-ear headphones? I know I could have edited my post before and ask this but had already typed this one when I thought about it.


It honestly depends on your budget - there are amazing options for every price bracket.

I've used These and they were pretty decent. The mic was clear and the quality was average. these, while expensive, are probably the best in-ears you can get for the price. I used them for a couple of weeks while a small LAN and honestly they were amazing.


----------



## Sikkamore

Why is CS:GO Lounge always having problems with Steam when I try to place bets.... Sigh....


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> It honestly depends on your budget - there are amazing options for every price bracket.
> 
> I've used These and they were pretty decent. The mic was clear and the quality was average. these, while expensive, are probably the best in-ears you can get for the price. I used them for a couple of weeks while a small LAN and honestly they were amazing.


My budget is 800 sek which equals 87 euro.


----------



## waylo88

It's going to sound crazy, but the Monoprice IEM's that cost like $8 are seriously some of the best IEM's you can get under $50. There is a reason everyone on head-fi raves about them.

I've played CS with them, and while they obviously wont beat a good pair of open cans, they definitely aren't bad and actually work quite well.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/monoprice-8320-iem

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=9927


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Why is CS:GO Lounge always having problems with Steam when I try to place bets.... Sigh....


I had that problem a lot yesterday, no issues as of yet today (only 1 bet)


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Btw, could anyone recommend good in-ear headphones? I know I could have edited my post before and ask this but had already typed this one when I thought about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-320-iems-compared-xiaomi-piston-2-added-08-21-14-p-958
> 
> Greatest IEM thread that has ever existed.
> 
> Search for anything with a "large/big soundstage"
> 
> Although honestly your not going to get anything that compares to a full size set of cans so just pick one with a sound signature you like.


Hope this helps









EDIT: My mate just bought a pair of these http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/rha-ma750-ma750i/ Awesome value for money and £80 on amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/RHA-MA750-Isolating-In-Ear-Headphone-Black/dp/B00ELAM8LE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409848807&sr=8-1&keywords=ma750


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Why is CS:GO Lounge always having problems with Steam when I try to place bets.... Sigh....


You're most likely trying to bet when Steam Servers and CS:GO lounge have the most amount of traffic. Try and bet the night before for these European matches.


----------



## MR-e

^ true, i placed my bet last night before going to bed around 10:30pm pst.

i'm really liking the new mercenary team, 2/2 with them so far


----------



## twiz0r0r

I guess I'm going to be stuck on silver 3 forever. 3 matches yesterday, got top 2 on team 2 out of 3 times. 3 so far today and I've been tearing it up...all wins and I was point leader for all matches. I think I'm getting used to the lower sensitivity now.

Bets have also been successful for me recently, go me.


----------



## bobsaget

Hello guys,

I don't know if it's an appropriate post, I'll delete it if not.
I'm looking for people to play with me, always better to play together than solo queue.
Currently DMG, so I'm looking for above double ak ranks.

steamid in my profile.

thanks









ps: not a native speaker but i'm ok with eng


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I don't know if it's an appropriate post, I'll delete it if not.
> I'm looking for people to play with me, always better to play together than solo queue.
> Currently DMG, so I'm looking for above double ak ranks.
> 
> steamid in my profile.
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: not a native speaker but i'm ok with eng


totally appropriate post my friend! I don't have any friends that ply PC games, let alone go.

Wish I could join you my friend!


----------



## morbid_bean

Does anyone know if OCN still has their own CS GO server?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if OCN still has their own CS GO server?


I don't think so, if they do it's probably empty all the time.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're most likely trying to bet when Steam Servers and CS:GO lounge have the most amount of traffic. Try and bet the night before for these European matches.


Good point. I just thought I'd see who was playing today before I went to work and wanted to bet on all the Fnatic matches xD I'll keep that in mind though


----------



## Imprezzion

Oh god this is bad...









Played a match with a couple of my clanmates who are mostly silver 5 to gold 3. I'm MG2 / MGE...
I seriously bottom fragged that match lol. Didn't even have a positive k/d.. That is SO bad when you consider we played a enemy team with only 3 G2's and 2 G3's..
We did win 16-12 but it sure wasn't thanks to me lol....

I got rek't









And i'm looking to sell my MW M4A4 XRay. Me and my mates all wanna buy MW Desert Strike's. Anyone interested?
It has a nametag ''Jason Statham'' and a LDLC Cologne + LGB Katowice sticker.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Oh god this is bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played a match with a couple of my clanmates who are mostly silver 5 to gold 3. I'm MG2 / MGE...
> I seriously bottom fragged that match lol. Didn't even have a positive k/d.. That is SO bad when you consider we played a enemy team with only 3 G2's and 2 G3's..
> We did win 16-12 but it sure wasn't thanks to me lol....
> 
> I got rek't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm looking to sell my MW M4A4 XRay. Me and my mates all wanna buy MW Desert Strike's. Anyone interested?
> It has a nametag ''Jason Statham'' and a LDLC Cologne + LGB Katowice sticker.


It's all about consistency, my friend. I'm DMG on my main and I play on my GN4 account with my unranked IRL friends. While I do top frag every game, I still find myself dying extremely stupid deaths, usually because I don't anticipate the moves the lower ranks do








Every rule that I've learned (don't push through smoke, don't be too aggressive, don't throw a grenade at yourself to confuse the enemy) all goes out of the window - it's like a completely different playstyle I have to adapt to.


----------



## bobsaget

I agree with that, you see stuff at lower ranks you would never anticipate.. And hence you die


----------



## Imprezzion

What I noticed is that they would often peak and camp at spots I never check / expect cause no one ever goes there. Most of the times my reaction shot would be either too slow or not aimed right only doing ~70-80 damage before they killed me..
The map didn't really help either. We played Overgrown for a mission.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Waiting on other people to get on cuz I hate playing solo queue ranked suuuuuuuuuuuuuucks X_X


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> What I noticed is that they would often peak and camp at spots I never check / expect cause no one ever goes there. Most of the times my reaction shot would be either too slow or not aimed right only doing ~70-80 damage before they killed me..
> The map didn't really help either. We played Overgrown for a mission.


I've had this happen. A lot of times my twitch/reaction shots are epic though. To the point where my friend is like 'holy Sikk are you hacking?'. A guy jumped from balcony on A site of Cache and knifed me in the kidney out of NO WHERE and I immediately twtiched and 1 shot HS him with my AK lol

Also, speaking of consistency... I think I've been pretty consistent lately ;D the only loss is due to two team mates that tried to troll and one that was loud. I muted all three one them. And the ties were all come from behinds including the cache one where we were down 13-2 at half time.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well, I was pretty excited for CSGOShop to launch today, but due to some children hacking their website and stealing valuable data they are delaying the launch for the second time in a month. With all that said, I don't think I'm very excited to see it open anymore.


----------



## MR-e

so i had some junk skins from my returns, decided to put $6 on unamed vs dat. some questionable plays but up one match. lets go boys, 92v8% odds are too juicy not to throw something at the under dogs!


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Waiting on other people to get on cuz I hate playing solo queue ranked suuuuuuuuuuuuuucks X_X


I'm on , but i'm only double AK feel free to add me - http://steamcommunity.com/id/jellybeans69/


----------



## MR-e

The road to a free knife continues! Actually, it all started when I asked dmasteR what he would suggest to do with a $10 steam wallet. He told me to spread that across a few skins and start betting!

Currently csgolounge estimates my total skins to be worth $156.50. My end game inventory will hopefully be all black skins with a vanilla karambit


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> The road to a free knife continues! Actually, it all started when I asked dmasteR what he would suggest to do with a $10 steam wallet. He told me to spread that across a few skins and start betting!
> 
> Currently csgolounge estimates my total skins to be worth $156.50. My end game inventory will hopefully be all black skins with a vanilla karambit


Good progress! i just started betting last week. i haven't made any big bet's yet, but i'm working up to that.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

So I have my eyes set on an M4A1-S, specifically the one from the Overpass Collection, as I think it looks sick in game. In order to get it, I need guns to trade up to it (naturally). Right now I have 2 of the 10 I'd need... so, I'm trying to resell skins I don't use/have duplicates of.

Right now I have a AWP Graphite FN, AK-47 Redline FT (looks sick even though it's field-tested), P90 Trigon FT, P90 Emerald Dragon FT, SSG 08 Blood in the Water MW, USP-S Orion MW, USP-S Caiman MW, all that I'm willing to sell or trade for skins of like-worth (purple/Restricted Level) from "The Overpass Collection"... that means specifically the AWP Pink DDPAT or USP-S Road Rash. I want at least MW quality as I'm HOPING I can get a M4A1-S that's minimal wear in the trade up.

So if anyone has any Restricted (purple) level guns they would like to trade from the Overpass Collection (the AWP or USP-S), hit me up, the less I have to get via buying them myself for the trade up, the better. I'm hesitant to list the guns I listed on the market, yet, since there are some I'd prefer not to get rid of if I can get closer to having enough to trade up without selling them all... specifically the AK-47 Redline I'm pretty attached to as it's led me to 7 wins, 1 tie & 1 loss in my last 9 games









Steam handle is 'mynxness' or search "Virtus.pro > HoneyBadger", icon will match my icon here on the forums.

Just an FYI it ain't about the resale value on that M4A1-S, I want it to use it. Right now I'm swapping back & forth between a Guardian FN (shown earlier in the thread) & an Atomic Alloy FT, even though I kind already picked the Guardian by putting stickers on it, I'll be reselling or trading both of those, after I get the better one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I'm on , but i'm only double AK feel free to add me - http://steamcommunity.com/id/jellybeans69/


lol I don't even think I could play with you til I get used to my new monitor. I just started playing a few weeks ago, still getting used to the game somewhat, I'm still in Silver, for now. Should be moving up the ranks fast soon with how often I'm winning (think my win rate in my last 20 matches is like 85%, and one of the losses was me playing with some people that were GN3+)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> So I have my eyes set on an M4A1-S, specifically the one from the Overpass Collection, as I think it looks sick in game. In order to get it, I need guns to trade up to it (naturally). Right now I have 2 of the 10 I'd need... so, I'm trying to resell skins I don't use/have duplicates of.
> 
> Right now I have a AWP Graphite FN, AK-47 Redline FT (looks sick even though it's field-tested), P90 Trigon FT, P90 Emerald Dragon FT, SSG 08 Blood in the Water MW, USP-S Orion MW, USP-S Caiman MW, all that I'm willing to sell or trade for skins of like-worth (purple/Restricted Level) from "The Overpass Collection"... that means specifically the AWP Pink DDPAT or USP-S Road Rash. I want at least MW quality as I'm HOPING I can get a M4A1-S that's minimal wear in the trade up.
> 
> So if anyone has any Restricted (purple) level guns they would like to trade from the Overpass Collection (the AWP or USP-S), hit me up, the less I have to get via buying them myself for the trade up, the better. I'm hesitant to list the guns I listed on the market, yet, since there are some I'd prefer not to get rid of if I can get closer to having enough to trade up without selling them all... specifically the AK-47 Redline I'm pretty attached to as it's led me to 7 wins, 1 tie & 1 loss in my last 9 games


Just so you know, it would be easier to buy a MW Master Piece than to trade up, simply because 95% of the time you will get field tested from doing a trade up, even if you used all FN skins. However, you could take your chances by buying cheaper purple skins not from overpass and then using them on the trade up contract with the two guns you have from the overpass collection.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> The road to a free knife continues! Actually, it all started when I asked dmasteR what he would suggest to do with a $10 steam wallet. He told me to spread that across a few skins and start betting!
> 
> Currently csgolounge estimates my total skins to be worth $156.50. My end game inventory will hopefully be all black skins with a vanilla karambit


Idk, you might get bored of that, I know I get bored of my knives fast and I'm always trading up. I have this ATM, started with a Flip Urban Masked FT.


http://imgur.com/MOaWZ


----------



## MR-e

very nice knife! i'll take what i can get though, maybe one day i'll be like a jenny from the block?


----------



## krz94

dmaster I added you on steam. maybe you can advice me on what skins I should invest in for either betting/trading.


----------



## morbid_bean

Someone mind sharing a little knowledge of this CS:GO Betting going on, giving me a brief run-down. This is honestly the first time I've heard of it.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Anyone here with a lower rank (~GN1) would like someone to 'tutor' them in game while matchmaking? I'm a DMG/LE and I have an alt. where I play with my newer, lesser-skilled friends and teach them the game's fundamentals. If anyone would like to queue with us, feel free to add me on my Steam account. I use TeamSpeak, and I can talk to you in real time while playing to advise you about your playstyle as we play (ie I can spot mistakes, help improve certain disciplines etc.)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/atomicapplemay/


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Someone mind sharing a little knowledge of this CS:GO Betting going on, giving me a brief run-down. This is honestly the first time I've heard of it.


http://csgolounge.com/
Basically you choose a match from the "Bets" section, select what team you believe is going to win, select what skins you want to bet (You need to use your steam login on the site) and you will get a certain amount of money in the form of skins if you win. depending upon what the ratio of the bets were between the two teams. Study up on your teams and make an educated guess.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://csgolounge.com/
> Basically you choose a match from the "Bets" section, select what team you believe is going to win, select what skins you want to bet (You need to use your steam login on the site) and you will get a certain amount of money in the form of skins if you win. depending upon what the ratio of the bets were between the two teams. Study up on your teams and make an educated guess.


Awesome thanks!!

Yep, I decided to check it out, however I got an error when accepting the trade  I suspect it may be because I am logged on my Android? Guess Ill have to wait 7 days.  Unless anyone knows of a workaround..

*"There was an error accepting this trade offer. Please try again later.*

*You have logged in from a new device. In order to protect the items in your inventory, you will be unable to trade from this device for 7 days"*

Edit: Nvm, looks like relaunching steam fixed it for me


----------



## Imprezzion

Aaaah finally! I ranked back up to MGE. Now i'm finally back on the rank I used to be a long time ago








Now let's see if I can make it to DMG.


----------



## lolllll117

yeah that's just steam being overprotective? try doing it from whatever computer you use to play CS:GO. i'm sure you've been logged into steam for over 7 days on that computer. right?


----------



## morbid_bean

Yeah, I got it working right  Locked my first bet in  may not be much, but its a start


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Just so you know, it would be easier to buy a MW Master Piece than to trade up, simply because 95% of the time you will get field tested from doing a trade up, even if you used all FN skins. However, you could take your chances by buying cheaper purple skins not from overpass and then using them on the trade up contract with the two guns you have from the overpass collection.


Not taking the chance off not getting it. I'm gonna wait a bit, see how much of that sells on the market, pick up some MW/FN USP-Ss from that collection with that money.

I don't mind if the Master Piece is FT as the art isn't really effected by quality much, is highly order a minimal wear but again, I'm not planning to resell it, I just want the skin for use, so value based on wear doesn't matter much.

I'm rotating my thought from having a skin for every gun, to having skins I really like for the guns I actually use.

Love my P90 Trigon StatTrak, still debating between my AK47 Redline and my AK47 Blue Laminate StatTrak. At first I was intimidated by the Redline but now that I'm used to it I think I'm actually doing better with it. The laminate has 3 Vp Holos & 1 Katowice sticker so it's with more than market value. I may just give it to a friend our give it away if I decide to stick with the Redline. Got a nice Galil skin so I have two now, both StatTrak so I gotta pick one it if those too lol

I don't really dig the AWP so I may sell the non-overpass skin I have for that. Graphite Factory New if memory serves.

Course that may change, new monitor got here today so the change in my response time might help my AWPing, we shall see. Just switching from the 16+ms response time Dell monitor and an Acer that's less than 10Ms helped my aim be more on.


----------



## funkmetal

Finally had my first rank up, to Silver Elite. I know I'm a baddie but I dont play Comp all that much so this is a good feeling for me


----------



## bobsaget

Is it me or have you noticed that the skillgap between two ranks can dramatically change? I first got ranked at mge, easily got DMG afterwards (some DMG players don't seem to play any better than some mge i've encountered). But when one teammate or ennemy is LE, his play seems consistently better than other lower ranked players in the particular game.

Might be just me though (haven't played that many competitive games, 18 wins so far)


----------



## Wezzor

Is it true that it's alot of cheaters in the higher ranks?


----------



## bobsaget

Idk what you're calling higher ranks, but at DMG/mge/LE I haven't experienced some noticeable hacks. Some ppl tend to call other ppl cheater because they outperform the other team or get some lucky shots.
I've heard that there are cheaters at very high ranks though (Lem, global elite)


----------



## funkmetal

I would say once you are playing in a skill group above the average Player (MG2 for instance) you will be more likely to see hackers. Although one thing I have noticed at the lower ranks is that smurfing is a big problem. When you get a MG or above on their main account playing with Silvers or low Nova's the tend to wipe the floor with them. I distinctly recall one of my first Comp games when I was still before my 10th win and there was a guy on the other team that went about 40-2 using the Scout and at the end when it showed ranks he was still unranked but the other people were high Silvers.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Idk what you're calling higher ranks, but at DMG/mge/LE I haven't experienced some noticeable hacks. Some ppl tend to call other ppl cheater because they outperform the other team or get some lucky shots.
> I've heard that there are cheaters at very high ranks though (Lem, global elite)


Ahh sorry for not adding that.







I meant between legendary eagle and global elite.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Plenty of cheaters between Eagle and GE. Depending on what cheats they're using, they don't get far ahead.

I used to be GE back in like March or something. Then wave after wave of hackers brought me down to DMG. Because of the number of hackers later, it's been very hard to rank up. I got to LEM a couple of weeks ago, and then got haxed back down to DMG.

Thing is, if I play against legit LEMs/SMFCs, the game is dead easy. I just ranked up like half an hour ago to LE because I raped a few SMFC and LEMs in the past four or five games. Had to do it by lobbying with my buddy from the US ( an SMFC ) for his rank and he dealt with 260 ping to play with me like old times


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Is it true that it's alot of cheaters in the higher ranks?


Honestly I've felt like there is a lot less hackers @ GE these days (EU). Maybe some common hack got put on the VAC or simply the fact you cant boost anymore means people bother less. There are still hackers out there, but its more wallhacks rather than full on aimbotting. What you get is dudes who always have perfect crosshair placement and hit awp shots no matter how tight the angle is (require impossible reactions), yet the same guy couldn't hit a barn door out in the open where he has to aim).


----------



## Wezzor

LOL, I just lost a game thanks to an russian wallhacker. He got permamently banned during the game (he was eagle if anyone wants to know). Does my loss still count?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> LOL, I just lost a game thanks to an russian wallhacker. He got permamently banned during the game (he was eagle if anyone wants to know). Does my loss still count?


No it wont count


----------



## Shanenanigans

Losing against hackers won't count to your elo or your rank. But that does not mean if you deranked in a hacker game that you'll go back up to your previous rank. You'll still have to win a minimum of 2 games to rank up.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Losing against hackers won't count to your elo or your rank. But that does not mean if you deranked in a hacker game that you'll go back up to your previous rank. You'll still have to win a minimum of 2 games to rank up.


Ahh okay!


----------



## krz94

so I have 25$ in my steam wallet and I am not sure whether I should get into trading or buy skins and go with betting instead. if anyone can give me some advice add me on steam

http://steamcommunity.com/id/krz-/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Trying to trade out an entire inventory for paypal is hard. Especially when so many people who try to pretend they are reputable traders reply.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

If anyone has an AWP Pink DDPAT MW/FT or USP-S Road Rash MW/FN that they'd like to trade for an AWP Graphite (Factory New) & something else from my collection I don't want (you can pretty much pick anything of like value to what you're giving me), I'm up for it. I just need a few more skins to trade up for the M4A1-S I want X_X so close but so far.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> If anyone has an AWP Pink DDPAT MW/FT or USP-S Road Rash MW/FN that they'd like to trade for an AWP Graphite (Factory New) & something else from my collection I don't want (you can pretty much pick anything of like value to what you're giving me), I'm up for it. I just need a few more skins to trade up for the M4A1-S I want X_X so close but so far.


Why are you doing a trade up? It's cheaper to just buy the M4A1-S | Master Piece. Trade up's are almost always more expensive than buying the skin...


----------



## SheepMoose

Fnatic vs. Virtus Pro, best of 5, how are you guys betting?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Fnatic vs. Virtus Pro, best of 5, how are you guys betting?


I'll go for VP.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Going to be take a gap year before returning back to university - much, much more CS:GO for me ^-^

What do you guys do for your pre-game warm-ups? I personally shoots bot's on an aim map for 15 minutes and play 1v1 Arena for another 10 minutes before getting into a competitive game. I honestly play like a Silver if I get into a game without a proper warm-up, so I make sure I do it before starting.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Going to be take a gap year before returning back to university - much, much more CS:GO for me ^-^
> 
> What do you guys do for your pre-game warm-ups? I personally shoots bot's on an aim map for 15 minutes and play 1v1 Arena for another 10 minutes before getting into a competitive game. I honestly play like a Silver if I get into a game without a proper warm-up, so I make sure I do it before starting.


On most days i just go straight into a pracc. Before officials if we dont have time to pracc ill play DM.


----------



## MR-e

question to all the veteran traders! say my csgolounge inventory has enough skin value to purchase a knife off steam market. do you normally pull everything back and sell on market place for a quick sale and then purchase the knife?

as it is right now, if i can get what csgolounge says my skins are worth, i'll be $3 short. however, when i price match the items, only 1 of my skins has a higher value on steam market, and everything else is short a few bucks =/

im a very timid risk taker when it comes it money. i've never had this much luck before and my heart is telling me to pull out and cash in the profit, whereas the greed/addiction is telling me to keep betting and go for broke!!

what do ocn?!


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> question to all the veteran traders! say my csgolounge inventory has enough skin value to purchase a knife off steam market. do you normally pull everything back and sell on market place for a quick sale and then purchase the knife?
> 
> as it is right now, if i can get what csgolounge says my skins are worth, i'll be $3 short. however, when i price match the items, only 1 of my skins has a higher value on steam market, and everything else is short a few bucks =/
> 
> im a very timid risk taker when it comes it money. i've never had this much luck before and my heart is telling me to pull out and cash in the profit, whereas the greed/addiction is telling me to keep betting and go for broke!!
> 
> what do ocn?!


Haha I say, If your gut is telling you no, then don't go. But if your a high roller, then all or nothing! I got lucky today and "Bots were offline" when i was trying to put in everything. If it had gone through I would have lost it all


----------



## MR-e

lol were you going to bet on mouze? i was thinking of putting something on planet key but didn't have any low value skins available. didn't want to risk the big ticket skins haha


----------



## Shanenanigans

I was going to bet against mouz. But the bots were offline and I had low value skins in returns


----------



## MR-e

im going in on bosnia & herzegovina vs kazakhstan tmr. if they pull through i'll have myself a new knife


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Why are you doing a trade up? It's cheaper to just buy the M4A1-S | Master Piece. Trade up's are almost always more expensive than buying the skin...


Got four of the five skins I'll be trading up came from money made off skins I've sold because I don't use them had duplicates so my case cheaper trade up. Even field tested that gun is worth over $60, and I'm still hoping I can get minimal wear.


----------



## Wezzor

What's going on with csgolounge? The bots have been offline for 12hours for me.


----------



## funkmetal

Is there any point to me playing my MG2 friend if I'm Silver Elite if I want to rank up? We usually get paired with Nova 3-4's. I enjoy playing with him but if I'm not ranking up when we win I don't want to risk him losing his rank if we lose?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Is there any point to me playing my MG2 friend if I'm Silver Elite if I want to rank up? We usually get paired with Nova 3-4's. I enjoy playing with him but if I'm not ranking up when we win I don't want to risk him losing his rank if we lose?


Don't worry about ranks, play for fun and to get better. Playing with and against better players will help you get better. Ranks will come with that anyways.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Don't worry about ranks, play for fun and to get better. Playing with and against better players will help you get better. Ranks will come with that anyways.


^^ This so much. If you are constantly thinking about your rank then you'll enjoy the game a lot less than people who don't care about rank. I had to learn this the hard way


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> ^^ This so much. If you are constantly thinking about your rank then you'll enjoy the game a lot less than people who don't care about rank. I had to learn this the hard way


I'm not worried about my rank because I know I'm already a baddie. But I dont want my friend who has aspirations to go pro and is already on a local team to him to suffer because of me :/


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Don't worry about ranks, play for fun and to get better. Playing with and against better players will help you get better. Ranks will come with that anyways.


I agree. I have completely ignored ranks ever since I started playing with friends who had just bought the game and sucked at it.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I'm not worried about my rank because I know I'm already a baddie. But I dont want my friend who has aspirations to go pro and is already on a local team to him to suffer because of me :/


Thats his decision to make. If he has aspirations to improve he will get very little out of playing with you as you will play people at GN 3 on average, all of whom are worse than him. Just like you, he will improve better by playing with better people. My point is that its not about you causing him to lose ranks, but rather he will get little from the games, due to the average level of play. That being said by all means play together, its a game and your meant to have fun, it will all be practice for him just not as good pracc as if he was playing at or above his rank.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Fnatic vs. Virtus Pro, best of 5, how are you guys betting?


VP has my bet


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Fnatic vs. Virtus Pro, best of 5, how are you guys betting?
> 
> 
> 
> VP has my bet
Click to expand...

I go with fnatic just because of team loyalty









Keep in mind I never bet items though.


----------



## MR-e

the dream is dead, i put my skins in on vp vs overgaming on inferno this morning









good bye fair knife, hopefully someone else wields you and gets lots of kills


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> the dream is dead, i put my skins in on vp vs overgaming on inferno this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good bye fair knife, hopefully someone else wields you and gets lots of kills


That's overgaming's best map, and VP's worst map. Betting on VP didn't make much sense IMO.


----------



## MR-e

i was riding the high of the first win on train where i did a small bet. then saw they lost to titan as well and hoped their morale would drop for the third match. decided to go all in for inferno to secure the knife value but guess it didn't work out.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Drawing is a little late, had to double check everyone who Qualified for the giveaway.
> 
> Chances of winning were pretty high.
> 
> I based it off 20 posts because the last 3 posts don't qualify.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/8d406c5514c74dcf44147e905cc7ff63
> 
> Shanenanigans, I need you to add me on Steam!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/
> 
> Or post your steam page so I can add you. Let me know the name that's on your steam as I get invites and won't know who to accept.


----------



## funkmetal

Got a offer to trade my ST Howl (FT) for a M9 Bayo Fade (FN). Should I take the trade?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Is there any point to me playing my MG2 friend if I'm Silver Elite if I want to rank up? We usually get paired with Nova 3-4's. I enjoy playing with him but if I'm not ranking up when we win I don't want to risk him losing his rank if we lose?


I play with my mates all the time and most of them are only Silver 3 to Gold 2. I'm Master Guardian Elite myself but I really don't mind playing with them and even if we lose we had fun right?
My rank has gone all over the place from Gold 4 to DMG but i'm fine with it as long as I stay in the MG bracket








I mean, if I really go try-hard a couple of matches in my own rank I can get to DMG just fine but then once on DMG most of the times the skill level is above what I can play so i'm happy on MG2/MGE as at this time it's just the rank I play at in terms of skill as well.

Had to go all carry mdoe on a match on Nuke yesterday. Played with a unranked guy who just started CS, a Silver 4, a Silver Elite and a Gold 2. We started T side and got shut down hard. Ended the half 12-3.
On CT I decided to just pull out all the stops and play very passively and call the strats for defence very passively. We took the win with 16-14. Lost the pistol, forced up with pistol & armor, destroyed them and gave them just one round in which they rushed ramp with P90's.. I got caught in hell with a AWP and didn't stand a chance









Just too bad they had to accuse me of wallhacks again cause they failed a outside garage smoke allowing me to look between the smoke and the garage wall with the AWP. Took out 3 and ran away.. Round after they made sound in Squeeky and I managed to hit a lucky headshot through the door with the AWP from a main and that's when all hell broke loose and I got reported a bunch of times again.. Would be fun to review my own overwatch case


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Got a offer to trade my ST Howl (FT) for a M9 Bayo Fade (FN). Should I take the trade?


Wait till Zemco see this. He'll have a better answer for you, but I would say No personally. Prices on Howl will only continue to go up!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I play with my mates all the time and most of them are only Silver 3 to Gold 2. I'm Master Guardian Elite myself but I really don't mind playing with them and even if we lose we had fun right?
> My rank has gone all over the place from Gold 4 to DMG but i'm fine with it as long as I stay in the MG bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, if I really go try-hard a couple of matches in my own rank I can get to DMG just fine but then once on DMG most of the times the skill level is above what I can play so i'm happy on MG2/MGE as at this time it's just the rank I play at in terms of skill as well.
> 
> Had to go all carry mdoe on a match on Nuke yesterday. Played with a unranked guy who just started CS, a Silver 4, a Silver Elite and a Gold 2. We started T side and got shut down hard. Ended the half 12-3.
> On CT I decided to just pull out all the stops and play very passively and call the strats for defence very passively. We took the win with 16-14. Lost the pistol, forced up with pistol & armor, destroyed them and gave them just one round in which they rushed ramp with P90's.. I got caught in hell with a AWP and didn't stand a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just too bad they had to accuse me of wallhacks again cause they failed a outside garage smoke allowing me to look between the smoke and the garage wall with the AWP. Took out 3 and ran away.. Round after they made sound in Squeeky and I managed to hit a lucky headshot through the door with the AWP from a main and that's when all hell broke loose and I got reported a bunch of times again.. Would be fun to review my own overwatch case


He shouldn't have to worry about his rank. If you don't want him to lose, you'll have to start playing like those GNs that you guys get paired up with. It's the only way to get better, to be honest.


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm an MGII and usually find community servers to play comp on to practice. Granted the downside of this is depending on what you draw you could be playing people far better than you or worse. Most of the time there are a steady flow of good players though. Took a break for a week or so, got to where i was caring too much, practicing all the time, and just expecting too much of myself. Playing again now is pretty fun, though i need to get back into some comp with my OCN buds. Haven't played with Sikka, Blaque, KRZ, or Few35t in a long while. Hope we have another live stream that would be fun.

Part of me has really gotten used to 128 tick though which i love compared to 64.

I also had switched to the M4A4 and forgotten how much easier the M4A1 was to use. Still like the A4 though a lot. I like a good ole fashioned spray down/wallbang/prefire and i can do more of that with the A4.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an MGII and usually find community servers to play comp on to practice. Granted the downside of this is depending on what you draw you could be playing people far better than you or worse. Most of the time there are a steady flow of good players though. Took a break for a week or so, got to where i was caring too much, practicing all the time, and just expecting too much of myself. Playing again now is pretty fun, though i need to get back into some comp with my OCN buds. Haven't played with Sikka, Blaque, KRZ, or Few35t in a long while. Hope we have another live stream that would be fun.
> 
> Part of me has really gotten used to 128 tick though which i love compared to 64.
> 
> I also had switched to the M4A4 and forgotten how much easier the M4A1 was to use. Still like the A4 though a lot. I like a good ole fashioned spray down/wallbang/prefire and i can do more of that with the A4.


I'm ready when you are!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Anyone have a Case Hardened AK-47 Minimal Wear they'd be willing to trade for some pistols I have that I don't need anymore, they're worth ~$30-$45 depending on their sale price that day, I have 3 Road Rash USP-S Minimal Wears I'm looking to get rid of now that I got an M4A4 skin I really like. Add me if so, IGN: mynxness (or search "Virtus.pro > HoneyBadger" & I should come up)


----------



## w35t

I made it all the way to dmg (very brief, probably not ready for that level of play yet) and back to mg1! I swear if I see nova again I'm gonna sell all my skins and quit!

I went to mg1 from mg2 after a match I played with an unranked player, a gn1, and a couple silvers. Knew I shouldn't have, I only barely top fragged and we got whooped! Of course it was on noob D2. I don't know if they were smurfing or what, all the players' acct's had less than 20 hours or so.

But talk about a blow to the ego! They were all like, "OMG YOU HAVE AN AK ON YOUR TEAM LOOOOLLLLL!". I would have punched one of them in the face srsly.

Anymore all I see are teams that, if they lose a couple rounds, start buying shotty's and scouts, never save together, and lose every following round. I don't care if you're getting out aimed and bottom frag, just please, for the love of god, buy TOGETHER and save TOGETHER!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Got a offer to trade my ST Howl (FT) for a M9 Bayo Fade (FN). Should I take the trade?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till Zemco see this. He'll have a better answer for you, but I would say No personally. Prices on Howl will only continue to go up!
Click to expand...

Ehhh, maybe. The glock fade and deagle blaze went down so who knows.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ehhh, maybe. The glock fade and deagle blaze went down so who knows.


Glock Fade and Blaze went down a bit. I'm surprised they ever went up that high randomly to begin with though.

You can still manage to trade contract a Deagle Blaze/Glock Fade. You cannot however do that with the Howl, which makes the Howl prices continue to go up.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ehhh, maybe. The glock fade and deagle blaze went down so who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Glock Fade and Blaze went down a bit. I'm surprised they ever went up that high randomly to begin with though.
> 
> You can still manage to trade contract a Deagle Blaze/Glock Fade. You cannot however do that with the Howl, which makes the Howl prices continue to go up.
Click to expand...

You also said that fade prices will also go up, or I am I remembering that wrong? Either way, I'd rather have the knife, but really it's all up to funk what he wants to do.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You also said that fade prices will also go up, or I am I remembering that wrong? Either way, I'd rather have the knife, but really it's all up to funk what he wants to do.


I would prefer a Karambit Fade but I'm honestly not sure, I don't like the new Howl Skin as much as the old one. Decisions Decisions


----------



## w35t

I'm really liking the new Titan lineup vs the new Epsilon here, especially d2. Am I right in seeing that both of their matches will be played on D2?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I'm really liking the new Titan lineup vs the new Epsilon here, especially d2. Am I right in seeing that both of their matches will be played on D2?


Correct. Titan has home on one match, and Epsilon has home the other match.

http://gyazo.com/04aa412004dd2b6010fc02b68f6fac30

Was too scared to Max bet.... I really should have.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Glock Fade and Blaze went down a bit. I'm surprised they ever went up that high randomly to begin with though.
> 
> You can still manage to trade contract a Deagle Blaze/Glock Fade. You cannot however do that with the Howl, which makes the Howl prices continue to go up.


The reason the glock went up is 4 or 5 people went and bought 30+ of them and then moved them to alt accounts. I still have one of them on my fl, none of his alts have them anymore. Basically the market was manipulated.

The deagle went up because the glock went up

The howl will continue to plateau or rise, it depends on if a better m4 skin is released

the m4 stat howl is 250+ keys right now I think (I could be wrong though!) FN is 600+ and mw is 400+ if I remember correctly. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## Sikkamore

Finally got my BenQ monitor all set up


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Finally got my BenQ monitor all set up


How is it?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How is it?


Trying to download the stuff for it now. When I did it absolutely destroyed my internet and it took about 20 minutes for it to get back online?


----------



## Jack Mac

Use lightboost or if it's a new BenQ, whatever feature BenQ has, it's definitely worth it


----------



## Sikkamore

Just got the monitor running at 144hz. The text in game seems a bit blurry and the colors seem a tad off. I'll have to tweak some things


----------



## krz94

when it comes to trading up how high jumps can i expect? I am trying to trade my 19$ skin for skins anywhere from 20$ to 23$ and cannot for the life of me find anyone willing to trade. should I go for 10-20c increase?


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just got the monitor running at 144hz. The text in game seems a bit blurry and the colors seem a tad off. I'll have to tweak some things


I have a XL2411T myself and had to play with some settings to get decent colors. Don't expect a ultra bright colors with eyes killing contrast though, it's not the kind of screens BenQ produces. I'm very satisfied this way though, plus my screen is extremely responsive and feels much smoother than 60hz screens I had.


----------



## lolllll117

My friend opened his first crate yesterday. Take a guess at what he got?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Stattrak AWP Asiimov Minimal Wear.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> My friend opened his first crate yesterday. Take a guess at what he got?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stattrak AWP Asiimov Minimal Wear.


AWP Asiimov MW doesn't exist. So I call fake


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> My friend opened his first crate yesterday. Take a guess at what he got?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stattrak AWP Asiimov Minimal Wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWP Asiimov MW doesn't exist. So I call fake
Click to expand...

it doesn't? perhaps it was field tested. i know it wasn't factory new because it did have wear to it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Finally got my BenQ monitor all set up


Lookout Sikka is about to go ham







You'll notice a difference right away. Might take some getting used to.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I have a XL2411T myself and had to play with some settings to get decent colors. Don't expect a ultra bright colors with eyes killing contrast though, it's not the kind of screens BenQ produces. I'm very satisfied this way though, plus my screen is extremely responsive and feels much smoother than 60hz screens I had.


Yeah I tweaked it a bit and put it at 144hz. Wow, what a difference. Didn't need a lot of tweaking really








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Lookout Sikka is about to go ham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice a difference right away. Might take some getting used to.


Already noticed the difference and it feels so weird... I'm going to have to practice for a few days before jumping into a match making game ;D


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> My friend opened his first crate yesterday. Take a guess at what he got?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stattrak AWP Asiimov Minimal Wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWP Asiimov MW doesn't exist. So I call fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't? perhaps it was field tested. i know it wasn't factory new because it did have wear to it.
Click to expand...

Highest wear level for that gun is FT, and in some cases it can look MW or FN.
He most likely got WW or an average looking FT.


----------



## Blackops_2

So was playing some comp with friends, and friends of friends, and two people disconnected, forced us to surrender. Then we find another game on dust II and midway through the first round my game freezes, i time out and cannot rejoin. Can't even watch the dang game. So now i have a "cooldown" period. I also have no rank anymore? My MGII just magically disappeared..wth is going on with CS?


----------



## Blackops_2

Man trying to play comp with friends two of them disconnect and we have to surrender. Find another match. First round everything is going fine. Then the game freezes I time out. But by all means my connection seems fine, speed test, looking at the router activity, etc. I couldn't reconnect so now I'm on a cooldown









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR-e

I am really happy with my little adventure through csgolounge. Even though I lost my biggest value skin on Virtus.Pro vs OverGaming due to lack of research (Fire Serpent AK $52 value). I had enough $10-$24 skins and the wins from Fnatic and Titan this morning to pick up a black themed knife! It's not the highest value knife but it suites my taste for a roughed up, used and abused, knife! Not into the whole trophy wife look (I kid ,I kid) as I'd rather it be more on the practical side.... even if it's just a game lol. But who am I kidding, who wouldn't want a Karambit Fade FN?!









I even bought a name tag a few nights ago just so it would push me to cash out asap and not do anything reckless








Originally I wanted to keep betting until I had enough for a pure black knife, the Vanilla Karambit. But with the recent blow to half my skin value, I decided to settle with a lower value knife and not risk any further loses. My inventory is now complete, all major weapons used have been "murdered out" and look amazing imo.









.#JustKnifeyThings. - M9 Bayonet Scorched (Battle Scarred $111.43)


----------



## SheepMoose

Bet Fnatic to win against VP, won that!
Bet NetCode to win against eLevate, won that too!

So far have bet 16 times, won 12 of them. Managed to turn $4 worth of skins to ~$24. Not a huge increase in worth, but small progress is often the best in betting sports.


----------



## Blackops_2

TBD vs NiP who do you got?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> TBD vs NiP who do you got?


TBD is most likely going to be Fnatic, but either way i'll still be voting NiP


----------



## chemicalfan

What are the maps?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> TBD is most likely going to be Fnatic, but either way i'll still be voting NiP


Was thinking the same. Though i tried to bet and it gave some error that i was trading from a "new device" now i can't trade for 7 days or some hogwash...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Was thinking the same. Though i tried to bet and it gave some error that i was trading from a "new device" now i can't trade for 7 days or some hogwash...


Trade from Steam Client, and not your browser.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Was thinking the same. Though i tried to bet and it gave some error that i was trading from a "new device" now i can't trade for 7 days or some hogwash...


Just fancied derailing the thread by saying, nice DP


----------



## w35t

Fnatic is definitely the team to beat right now though. NiP is obviously top tier, but if anyone can take them down atm it's Fnatic. I might just have to stay out of that one.

Do you all think I should trade my FT M4 Masterpiece for a FN stattrak M4 Guardian? The guardian is pretty steady at ~$70 where the masterpiece fluctuates quite a bit but is going up in value (I paid $39.99 for it a few weeks back). I think the masterpiece definitely looks better, and anymore I strongly prefer skins that I like the look of more so than lesser looking skins with stattrak. I also feel like I should go with value here though. Thoughts?


----------



## chemicalfan

I'd always pick skins that I like the look of, and would use in game. Shame I can't afford StatTrak 90% of the time, but there you go


----------



## w35t

To what degree do you all think stickers add to the value of a skin? For example, I have a MW red lam ak with:

iBuypower Katowice 2014 ~HOLO~ sticker currently valued at $75.00
3DMax Katowice 2014 ~HOLO~ sticker currently valued at $21.99
Hellraisers Katowice 2014 ~HOLO~ sticker currently valued at $14.50

Red lam price is currently at $9.15, add these items up and the current market value is $120.64.

I know you don't get 1:1 value for stickers added to skins. But this is the best looking stickered skin I've ever seen, the stickers are in the 3 positions not on the wood, and just look awesome.

What type of value do you all think I should get from a trade on it? This skin is absolutely sick and it would take a really awesome one to get it off my hands.


----------



## chemicalfan

I didn't think stickers increased weapon skin value at all....


----------



## Kyal

i personally don't think stickers change the value, haven't seen anyone that has purchased something for more because of stickers either.
reminds me of this guy i found, can't remember what gun but it had 4x titan holos from katowice & was 'signed by x pro' and wanted 2x the market value for it, l0l.


----------



## w35t

If those stickers are worth $45 in the market and theres 4 of them, how does that not add value to the skin. If they had no value they would not sell at those prices.


----------



## MR-e

the stickers themselves hold that value because they're not used yet. once you put that sticker on it's used and the value plummets. kind of like driving a car off the lot. this is due to user preference. what skin it is and the location used may not be what the buyer wants, therefore, they can choose not to buy your skin with sticker already placed.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> i personally don't think stickers change the value, haven't seen anyone that has purchased something for more because of stickers either.
> reminds me of this guy i found, can't remember what gun but it had 4x titan holos from katowice & was 'signed by x pro' and wanted 2x the market value for it, l0l.


I have bought and sold plenty of weapons with stickers for a lot more then market value.
Heck, pretty much all my weapons have stickers and nametags. Nametags also seem to add a lot of value to weapons as I can sell them for much more then market value. Look at my M4A4 XRay MW for example. Market value is around €6 - €6.50? Mine has a nametag (''Jason Statham'') and a couple of high profile stickers. I got offers as high as €10 - €11 for it which is nearly twice the value of the rifle.


----------



## chemicalfan

Where are you selling these? The normal way via the Steam client?
I don't see how you'd know which one you were selecting from the various users listed at the bottom


----------



## MR-e

^csgolounge, reddit, esea/cevo forums etc


----------



## chemicalfan

......what's wrong with the Steam client? Short of the fact that it doesn't recognise stickers, lol


----------



## MR-e

inflated prices, you can't withdraw your steam funds. paylpal for some extra bucks


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Where are you selling these? The normal way via the Steam client?
> I don't see how you'd know which one you were selecting from the various users listed at the bottom


Use search function.

It recognizes the word ''sticker'' and only shows rifles with stickers.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Use search function.
> 
> It recognizes the word ''sticker'' and only shows rifles with stickers.


You can also used the advanced search option and pick a particular team & it will only come up with guns that have stickers from that team on it. That's how I got my AK-47 Blue Laminate StatTrak with a Vp Katowice sticker on it.


----------



## chemicalfan

Didn't know that, thanks!

Does anyone know when we'll get another batch of new skins? Next operation, I guess?


----------



## w35t

wait what? you can search for skins with stickers in the steam client?

edit: figured it out, sweeeet.


----------



## w35t

Let's go Fnatic!!! I think they'll beat NiP but this a 50/50 match and I'm just gonna have to stay out of it. One of the few opportunities there are to bet on NiP as the _underdog_ though!


----------



## Blackops_2

Fnatic is stomping right now...10-0 glad my bets didn't place lol


----------



## MR-e

lets hope it continues! i went with fnatic after seeing them vs msports earlier. although they were all <$4 skins that I had left over after cashing out lol.


----------



## lolllll117

Wow, Fnatic played an unbelievably good game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Wow, Fnatic played an unbelievably good game.


JW was just on fire. Fnatic has so much potential ever since they replaced Devilwalk and Schneider. Devilwalk being placed as a coach also increased Fnatics potential. Very well played Fnatic!


----------



## w35t

How many declines on offers are you allowed before you have to wait 24 hours to get a return? So annoying...


----------



## Wezzor

What do you guys think about the Titan - VP game? I went for VP was it a dumb choice?


----------



## morbid_bean

Hmmm maybe im not understanding the CSGO Betting... I put up a skin for the Fnatic vs Mouz game, I voted for Fnatic, All I got was my Skin That I put up for bet, should I have gotten something else?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Hmmm maybe im not understanding the CSGO Betting... I put up a skin for the Fnatic vs Mouz game, I voted for Fnatic, All I got was my Skin That I put up for bet, should I have gotten something else?


How much did you bet?

If you don't bet enough on a team with high odds, you don't win enough to get another skin. For example if you bet a 2 cent skin, your return would be less than 2 cents, which is less than the cheapest skin, so you can't win anything.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What do you guys think about the Titan - VP game? I went for VP was it a dumb choice?


I went with titan. Though their performance against nip on nuke the other day want so good, I think they can pick it up against vp, who, if I remember correctly, generally struggles on nuke. Vp will also be starting on t side, so huge advantage to titan. A double awp setup between kqly and kennys could be deadly and is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## w35t

Is it worth it to put $100 on c9 just to get like $12?


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Is it worth it to put $100 on c9 just to get like $12?


read that twice and think about it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



why risk 100$ for 10$? no it's not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## SheepMoose

NiP vs LDLC. Bet on NiP but think I might change it...
What are both teams plays like on Inferno?


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> NiP vs LDLC. Bet on NiP but think I might change it...
> What are both teams plays like on Inferno?


I haven't seen the new LDLC lineup play yet but it's pretty much a mix of old Titan and Clan Mystik/Epsilon so the players are probably not gonna have a hard time adjusting since they've played together before. With that said, apparently NiP isn't performing very well lately but then again it's NiP so you never know when they turn on the "hardcore" mode. In my opinion there's potential for a close game here depending heavily on how shox is performing as well as GTR. Odds are pretty good for a medium bet since it's too risky to go all in in my opinion BUT I think I will personally skip this one.

also, I don't have info on the league so I'm not sure whether it's LAN or online which is very important and also their current standing in the league and the prize all contribute to a more educated guess. so I would look this up before placing a bet

I think I will skip this one since I don't really have the time to look all this up. Maybe someone else can provide a more educated prediction here.

Since you already bet, I would probably leave it on NiP since I have a small bias towards them and LDLC's lineup is still new and it's left to see how they perform together.
Good luck though.

p.s.: anyone betting on elevate vs lunatik? I would love to hear some educated guesses since I'm not sure who I am betting on yet.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well my 15 game winning streak came to an end today. 4 straight losses (I was top frag every freakin' one of them so sure as heck wasn't my fault), then I went win one lose one win one lose one win one... so now I'm 3-5 in my last 8. So much for making Silver 4 quickly... grrr.

What annoys me is for some reason at least 2-3 people on my team during the losses in a row were silver 1 or 2... while the other team was full of 3s, maybe 1 Silver 2, and usually a Silver 4... one game even had a Silver Elite in it. I can understand why I am in that game, but why is my team full of people that clearly should not be... makes no sense.

Half of them had no mics, most of them couldn't hit the broad side of a barn, and a good lot of them thought buying an AWP was a good idea when they can't hit anything with it.

Also pretty sure I ran in to a hacker, dude dropped a 40 bomb with mostly an AWP hitting impossible shots, including one where he 360 headshot me when I was coming up behind him (without making noise), but it's whatever, least I'm back to winning at least half the time now...

Kinda amazed that losing streak didn't get me demoted, still Silver 3 & my last game (victory 16-12) was nothing but Silver 3s, so at least it thinks I still belong in that skill group, now, don't know what was going on earlier.


----------



## Sikkamore

So I've been working midnight releases and big shifts the past few days so I haven't been able to keep up with the CSGO scene. Specifically today I was looking forward to seeing Fnatic's matches. How'd they play? I saw they stomped NiP 16-3 then 16-0? Is that true? Just wondering if someone could give me a run down seeing as they're my favorite team and I've had to cope with all these Destiny tards at my store lol


----------



## cgg123321

Just made this for fun lol



Dust 2 boss what up


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> How much did you bet?
> 
> If you don't bet enough on a team with high odds, you don't win enough to get another skin. For example if you bet a 2 cent skin, your return would be less than 2 cents, which is less than the cheapest skin, so you can't win anything.


Awesome... Yea I was being too much of a cheap ass that round







thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kyal

Anyone know a legit person to buy keys off? =]


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Anyone know a legit person to buy keys off? =]


How many are you looking for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> So I've been working midnight releases and big shifts the past few days so I haven't been able to keep up with the CSGO scene. Specifically today I was looking forward to seeing Fnatic's matches. How'd they play? I saw they stomped NiP 16-3 then 16-0? Is that true? Just wondering if someone could give me a run down seeing as they're my favorite team and I've had to cope with all these Destiny tards at my store lol


Fnatic had a really good yesterday. JW was just hitting every miracle shot, was a very good match even though it was a stomp.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How many are you looking for?
> Fnatic had a really good yesterday. JW was just hitting every miracle shot, was a very good match even though it was a stomp.


20-40ish atm.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> 20-40ish atm.


Why don't you just buy from the game itself?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Why don't you just buy from the game itself?


Cheaper to purchase from traders, they usually sell them for 1.8-2$ ea


----------



## Imprezzion

I played Black Gold a bunch of times now and I have to say I really... really like that map








Also something i'd like to share: MAG-7's are fine for aces. Works just fine.
Enemy on Inferno rushes banana as a anti-eco. I was behind the sandbags. 5 bullets, 5 jumpshots, 5 heady's. Instant ace with MAG-7.


----------



## Jack Mac

Paid 250K pure for this FT blue gem, hope I made the right decision. I've seen a WW one with a similar pattern and less blue go for 300K.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Also something i'd like to share: MAG-7's are fine for aces. Works just fine.
> Enemy on Inferno rushes banana as a anti-eco. I was behind the sandbags. 5 bullets, 5 jumpshots, 5 heady's. Instant ace with MAG-7.


Hax


----------



## Blackops_2

de_tuscan release


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Anyone know a legit person to buy keys off? =]


moi


----------



## w35t

Talk about skewed odds on the vp vs fnatic match.. I know fnatic is on fire but it has to come to an end at some point, hm....


----------



## PsYcHo29388




----------



## SheepMoose

So close to hitting a 40 frag game.








Highest amount of frags I've ever gotten though, so I'm happy. Was absolutely on point with my aim for most rounds.



Still Gold Nova Master at the moment. This game was against a few Master Guardians though, so I'm expecting to rank up soon!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/9650#post_22824583









Though i like the idea but it seems hard for comp. Three main lanes, crevices everywhere to hid especially on site.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> moi


+1 - good seller


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/9650#post_22824583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though i like the idea but it seems hard for comp. Three main lanes, crevices everywhere to hid especially on site.
Click to expand...

God damn it lol. I swear I did not see this posted when I checked the last page, which is where the video is for me.

Anyhow, I really want to see this added to the current or next operation and into the game aswell. Overtime any issues can be fixed and it will still be an amazing map IMO.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> moi


Will send you a PM shortly. :]


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> So close to hitting a 40 frag game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest amount of frags I've ever gotten though, so I'm happy. Was absolutely on point with my aim for most rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Still Gold Nova Master at the moment. This game was against a few Master Guardians though, so I'm expecting to rank up soon!


Nice game! Also almost 2/1 K/D and 7 MVP stars. Impressive!

You'll probably rank up next game or so yeah. Usually when you start to end up against higher ranks then you are your close to ranking up. Same with ranking down. At least that's what i've heard / seen.

What's the deal with all the ''pro'' name fakers though.. I see fake clantags and player names all over the place. I mean come on, ScreaM? Really? That guy had zero imagination lol.

I'll see if I can improve my tactics and positioning on Black Gold a bit more this evening as I am a real big fan of that map. I adore it









Waiting time in comp is pretty short as well and I even got yet another mission on it so..


----------



## Shanenanigans

So I finally got my net back. Yeesh. What's happened so far on HLTV? Did I miss too many kiddies?


----------



## Imprezzion

OOOOH!

Just won 16-0 on Black Gold VS my own rank


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I played Black Gold a bunch of times now and I have to say I really... really like that map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also something i'd like to share: MAG-7's are fine for aces. Works just fine.
> Enemy on Inferno rushes banana as a anti-eco. I was behind the sandbags. 5 bullets, 5 jumpshots, 5 heady's. Instant ace with MAG-7.


No idea how you can play that map, B is like if upper on nuke only had hut door. Only played it once and it felt so broken just like the other maps.

Only 3 maps i've ever found comp/good are overpass, seaside and favela


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Only 3 maps i've ever found comp/good are overpass, seaside and favela


Are we talking from the operations or overall? If operations I would have to agree.

From Operation breakout the only competitive worthy map I like is Overgrown.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Are we talking from the operations or overall? If operations I would have to agree.
> 
> From Operation breakout the only competitive worthy map I like is Overgrown.


Naturally.


----------



## Imprezzion

And there goes my win streak.

Got matched up against a waaaaaay too overly obvious French hacker clan. GG game.


----------



## dmasteR

Double AWP setup on Titan too strong..... lol


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Two ties in a row because of two idiots on my team both times that would rather blab for 30 seconds about how "ridiculously hacking" the guy is than say WHERE the person is that killed them. Irritating to no end... one tie was a 4v5, and my team was the 4, we could've won it, easily. One round that we lost, they ninja defused & I didn't know where exactly the bomb was so I sniper-spammed blindly through smoke, didn't hit the guy enough to kill him. I assume people are going to plant the bomb in smart places too often.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Double AWP setup on Titan too strong..... lol


I bet on that vs nip and lost, bet on it vs vp and won


----------



## MR-e

that dignitas game... i put in a big bet early when it was still 60/40 odds thinking that even though dig is in a bit of a slump, they would pull through vs hellraisers on nuke. boy was i surprised when i tuned in this afternoon and saw the odds skyrocketed to 80/20. by the start of the 3rd ot i was about to have heart failure!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> that dignitas game... i put in a big bet early when it was still 60/40 odds thinking that even though dig is in a bit of a slump, they would pull through vs hellraisers on nuke. boy was i surprised when i tuned in this afternoon and saw the odds skyrocketed to 80/20. by the start of the 3rd ot i was about to have heart failure!


I didn't get to watch it, but I did see the results...device 64 kills..... wow.

Quote:


> [ SYSTEMS ]
> - Updated a large number of systems necessary for the Linux client.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> - "kill" command is no longer possible in competitive matchmaking matches ( except during warmup ).
> - Fix for CTs not speaking their radio lines when throwing an Incendiary grenade.
> - Voice status text now shows the player location for teammates.
> - Radio command location text is now colored in chat.
> - Planted bomb status now displays for spectators.
> - Improved some inventory, inspect and economy audio feedback.
> 
> [ OPERATION BREAKOUT ]
> - Operation Breakout is on sale.
> 
> [ PERFORMANCE ]
> - Improved performance when scoreboard is visible.
> - Improved performance when spectator panel is visible.
> - Improved performance in some cases where avatars and "Display" items are displayed.
> 
> [ MAPS ]
> - Mist
> -- Various bug fixes.
> - Insertion
> -- Fixed buyzone bug in competitive mode.
> -- Updated overview map.


----------



## twiz0r0r

and the update broke the buy menu for me. super sweet. reinstalling to see what happens

EDIT: Reinstall didn't fix. As soon as I click on a category of weapon to buy the sound freezes/stutters - game kicks me to windows and I get this window. Any ideas?



EDIT 2: Finally found that this is a known bug. No fix as of yet.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I didn't get to watch it, but I did see the results...device 64 kills..... wow.


had i waited a bit and saw the odds at 80/20 i wouldn't have bet on dignitas and saved a few black hairs going white lol. erm, hard skins hard life for sure that game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> and the update broke the buy menu for me. super sweet. reinstalling to see what happens
> 
> EDIT: Reinstall didn't fix. As soon as I click on a category of weapon to buy the sound freezes/stutters - game kicks me to windows and I get this window. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: Finally found that this is a known bug. No fix as of yet.


Two patches have been released since the original. Restart Steam and make sure your game is up to date!


----------



## Imprezzion

And it looks like I was right. I posted yesterday about how my winstreak got rek't by a bunch of French hackers. Guess what, 2 of their profiles are now gone lol.


----------



## chemicalfan

Linux client?!?


----------



## SheepMoose




----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I didn't get to watch it, but I did see the results...device 64 kills..... wow.


Honestly I think it was a lot more 1 sided than the score line shows. I only really watched the final OT and dig clearly threw 2 rounds and still won that OT 6-3. Level of play was kinda sketchy by round 50 XD


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


i think he broke just about everything there is to break on that map...


----------



## chemicalfan

Crosshair question - I know it's possible to have a dynamic crosshair (like the default), and it's possible to have different crosshair colours, but is it possible to have dynamic crosshair colours? I can't see any kind of option for it in the front end, but is it possible via console/autoexec? For example, it's green when aim is perfect, and transitions to red when aim is worst (running/jumping/spraying). Or black to white, if brightness is possible rather than colour?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Crosshair question - I know it's possible to have a dynamic crosshair (like the default), and it's possible to have different crosshair colours, but is it possible to have dynamic crosshair colours? I can't see any kind of option for it in the front end, but is it possible via console/autoexec? For example, it's green when aim is perfect, and transitions to red when aim is worst (running/jumping/spraying). Or black to white, if brightness is possible rather than colour?


Not that im aware of. Tbh, go static or go home


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Crosshair question - I know it's possible to have a dynamic crosshair (like the default), and it's possible to have different crosshair colours, but is it possible to have dynamic crosshair colours? I can't see any kind of option for it in the front end, but is it possible via console/autoexec? For example, it's green when aim is perfect, and transitions to red when aim is worst (running/jumping/spraying). Or black to white, if brightness is possible rather than colour?


Not that I can tell, you could make it change colour depending on inputs you give but not from what is going on ingame.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Not that im aware of. Tbh, go static or go home


I don't get this, how do you know if you're accurate or not? Not that it makes a difference for me, lol


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I don't get this, how do you know if you're accurate or not? Not that it makes a difference for me, lol


The spread of the crosshair indicates your accuracy pretty well. I think cl_crosshairstyle 3 has the most accurate representation in terms of that.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I don't get this, how do you know if you're accurate or not? Not that it makes a difference for me, lol


Honestly, I do it simply off feel.

At work so i cant tell you exactly what is it/how it looks but its basically this

http://csgocrosshair.dathost.net/#alpha=200/color=5/color_b=248/color_r=50/color_g=250/dot=0/gap=0/size=1/style=4/usealpha=1/thickness=1/outline=0/outline_draw=0

So even if it was dynamic id have very little indication that it was moving. All recoil control is done by feel because you dont have time to think and register at what height you need your aim to counteract the recoil.

That being said, the colour thing would be nice. If for no other reason than when bursting with the AK the recoil can really sneak up on you, up to the point that none of your bullets not even the first one are accurate.


----------



## chemicalfan

My point was that accuracy/spread is dynamic, so using a static crosshair is surely more difficult (it's hard enough to hit the target!).

Don't even get me started on recoil, I HATE that CS:GO doesn't reflect recoil by crosshair deflection (like every other FPS I've played since they invented inaccurate shooting)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> My point was that accuracy/spread is dynamic, so using a static crosshair is surely more difficult (it's hard enough to hit the target!).
> 
> Don't even get me started on recoil, I HATE that CS:GO doesn't reflect recoil by crosshair deflection (like every other FPS I've played since they invented inaccurate shooting)


Practice ought to get you closer. I think dynamic crosshair teaches you well about counter-strafing, and in what scenarios you are inaccurate, but that's about it.
Stick to static crosshair and learn the weapon spray/reload patterns by yourself. Don't think of the crosshair as "all your bullets will go here" but as a marker for the center of your screen.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Don't think of the crosshair as "all your bullets will go here" but as a marker for the center of your screen.


Well, that's exactly what I want from it, but you don't get that from CSGO thanks to the way that recoil is implemented









Meh, spraying is a bad habit to get into anyway


----------



## zemco999

how do I backup my current crosshair?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> how do I backup my current crosshair?


save config and autoexec.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Linux client?!?


It's been in the works forever now, I know a couple of linux baddies who can't wait to play this game once it releases for linux.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's been in the works forever now, I know a couple of linux baddies who can't wait to play this game once it releases for linux.


Like me


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's been in the works forever now, I know a couple of linux baddies who can't wait to play this game once it releases for linux.
> 
> 
> 
> Like me
Click to expand...

The difference between you and the people I know is that the people I know do not use any Operating Systems that are not built around the Linux Kernel.


----------



## w35t

fnatic is just MOLTEN right now


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> fnatic is just MOLTEN right now


Yup. I'm absolutely loving it ;D hoping to find a stream with their next match vs Dignitas in a bit.

I'm also trying to set up my stream on Twitch but I'm having issues with a huge delay. I have no delay set so I'm thinking it may just be Twitch itself. But I had it working and it seems to be running decent







now to just decide if I keep my old 24" monitor as a second screen or just use my 32" TV as a second screen.


----------



## Blackops_2

Do you lose your rank after a certain period of time? I'm not MGII anymore.. whoops nevermind yup says it's due to inactivity...pssh. I play plenty of comp matches they're just on 128 tick servers not MM.


----------



## lolllll117

I think we already discussed this slightly, but who do you guys think is going to win between titan and Team LDLC?


----------



## MR-e

i'm going with ldlc, but that's just a small bet and cause i like them more than titan. pure fanboy bet on my end so don't copy if you're not prepared to lose skins


----------



## krz94

A guy wants to trade me a Tropico 4 Collector's Edition Bundle for my stattrak USP serum fn and I'm not sure if this would be a good deal or not. Currently my USP is valued at around 15-17$ and the bundle is 39.99$ on the steam store. Value-wise it seems great but I'm not sure if I could then trade the game back for csgo skins and maybe get something worth more than my usp. Any opinions?
Highly appreciated.


----------



## waylo88

I believe the bundle was accidentally put on sale a few weeks back for like $.99 for about an hour on Steam. That's probably why he wants to trade it.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> A guy wants to trade me a Tropico 4 Collector's Edition Bundle for my stattrak USP serum fn and I'm not sure if this would be a good deal or not. Currently my USP is valued at around 15-17$ and the bundle is 39.99$ on the steam store. Value-wise it seems great but I'm not sure if I could then trade the game back for csgo skins and maybe get something worth more than my usp. Any opinions?
> Highly appreciated.


Either way you will struggle to sell the game for CSGO skins so its only a good trade if you want the game.

RE: LDLC vs Titan, gotta go with titan after their performance on this map yesterday.


----------



## krz94

I am not at all interested in the game. So I'm guessing it's not a popular game that people would like a deal on? That's probably why he's willing to trade it for so low


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> save config and autoexec.


where do I find that, I've been looking for about 15 mins now


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> I am not at all interested in the game. So I'm guessing it's not a popular game that people would like a deal on? That's probably why he's willing to trade it for so low


He's willing to trade it for so low because people can buy it for 1 key


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> where do I find that, I've been looking for about 15 mins now


Steam/SteamApps/common/hl/csgo/cfg/ if I'm not mistaken


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> where do I find that, I've been looking for about 15 mins now


C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg


----------



## BreakDown

Anyone knows anything about "s1mple" the new recruit for Hellraisers"?

I want to see Hellraisers perform well


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Anyone knows anything about "s1mple" the new recruit for Hellraisers"?
> 
> I want to see Hellraisers perform well


He played for A-Gaming. He'll definitely be one of the better players IMO if he does end up joining HellRaisers. He should hopefully put HellRaisers back on the map.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Anyone knows anything about "s1mple" the new recruit for Hellraisers"?
> 
> I want to see Hellraisers perform well


Only thing I know about him is that I played vs him on MM. We had like 14-8 and throwed to a 15-15 end score.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> A guy wants to trade me a Tropico 4 Collector's Edition Bundle for my stattrak USP serum fn and I'm not sure if this would be a good deal or not. Currently my USP is valued at around 15-17$ and the bundle is 39.99$ on the steam store. Value-wise it seems great but I'm not sure if I could then trade the game back for csgo skins and maybe get something worth more than my usp. Any opinions?
> Highly appreciated.


Do not do it unless you absolutely want that game. Awhile ago steam made a mistake with a tropico 4 sale and it made the entire bundle less than 50 cents.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Do not do it unless you absolutely want that game. Awhile ago steam made a mistake with a tropico 4 sale and it made the entire bundle less than 50 cents.


alright then. thanks a lot for the heads up

+rep


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He played for A-Gaming. He'll definitely be one of the better players IMO if he does end up joining HellRaisers. He should hopefully put HellRaisers back on the map.


Saw him play last night for them, looked a good player to be honest. Could be a good addition to their team. They need markeloff to be more consistent though as when he's on, he's really on.

As for LDLC vs Titan, Titan's biggest problem is still Ex6TenZ for me, I don't think he's of the standard of the other players. Match has gone to OT though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Do not do it unless you absolutely want that game. Awhile ago steam made a mistake with a tropico 4 sale and it made the entire bundle less than 50 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> alright then. thanks a lot for the heads up
> 
> +rep
Click to expand...

Yep, be wary of other things like this too, During the time of PCgamer giving away steam keys for games, people would offer you those copies of games for your items.


----------



## Sikkamore

Finally had my stream going :3 had one viewer and it was a friend that was bored at work lmao

I find scrubs funny in this game. 2v4, we're CT on inferno, they have AKs and have planted at A which means we have to rotate from B. The one guy goes 'omg are you serious? You're saving?!' when I was in library looking for an exit frag so I could pick up an AK. Sure enough a guy runs through with his knife out, I kill him, take his gun, and then kill another guy at arches in CT.

He then calls me a 'scrub/baddy'. Seriously? 2v4 when we both just have pistols. You expect us to run in or look for a gun to save/hurt your economy a little? Bunch of dumbasses man I swearrrr lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Bro I wanna be on the stream. We got to hit up comp again. Though I'm unranked again...no worry though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Bro I wanna be on the stream. We got to hit up comp again. Though I'm unranked again...no worry though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can play again sometime. I got my badge back :3


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Anyone here with a lower rank (~GN1) would like someone to 'tutor' them in game while matchmaking? I'm a DMG/LE and I have an alt. where I play with my newer, lesser-skilled friends and teach them the game's fundamentals. If anyone would like to queue with us, feel free to add me on my Steam account. I use TeamSpeak, and I can talk to you in real time while playing to advise you about your playstyle as we play (ie I can spot mistakes, help improve certain disciplines etc.)
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/atomicapplemay/


Just found this thread on OCN. Not sure why I didn't look for this thread sooner. Was active in the BF3 thread before I switched to playing CSGO. I would totally take you up on this if you are still offering. I'm a GN1 and seem to be stuck. Would love to get better.

Will definitely be hanging out in this thread some more.

Usually on most weeknights from 10pm - Sleepy MST. If anybody wants to play, feel free to add me. Steam name is glakr.

EDIT: Just went to your steam profile. UK. Guessing that wouldn't work since I am NA???


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Either way you will struggle to sell the game for CSGO skins so its only a good trade if you want the game.
> 
> RE: LDLC vs Titan, gotta go with titan after their performance on this map yesterday.


Pretty sure that game has been in multiple bundles recently ( so they probably paid $3 for that and 8 other games ). You can get Tropico 4 for cheap (Trade for 1 TF2 or CSGO key) so $2.50 or less. Check out steamtrades.com or on of the other trading sites. I would definitely not do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> A guy wants to trade me a Tropico 4 Collector's Edition Bundle for my stattrak USP serum fn and I'm not sure if this would be a good deal or not. Currently my USP is valued at around 15-17$ and the bundle is 39.99$ on the steam store. Value-wise it seems great but I'm not sure if I could then trade the game back for csgo skins and maybe get something worth more than my usp. Any opinions?
> Highly appreciated.


Pretty sure that game has been in multiple bundles recently ( so they probably paid $3 for that and 8 other games ). You can get Tropico 4 for cheap (Trade for 1 TF2 or CSGO key) so $2.50 or less. Check out steamtrades.com or on of the other trading sites. I would definitely not do it.


----------



## MR-e

my butt... so #clench. ot ot ot ot!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Bro I wanna be on the stream. We got to hit up comp again. Though I'm unranked again...no worry though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> We can play again sometime. I got my badge back :3
Click to expand...

Good maybe after we stomp a round it will give me MGE like I deserved. Sad part was before I got the stupid cooldown I was doing very well. Hitting shots despite a little nervous being back on the comp scene.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezzion

Why do some people / teams always start playing really bad all of a sudden.

I solo queue'd yesterday for a game of Nuke and got put in a decent team with great communications and everything. We did very well on CT side start winning the half 12-3.
On T side however my team went full tard and we ended up 15-15... I kept hitting my shots, got 2-3 entry's sometimes and they still ran in like headless chickens and died.. Round after round after round they did the same stuff, peaked the same spots every time.. Such a shame









Second match on Nuke I played went very well and we won pretty easily. 6-9 start on T side, took the pistol round very convincingly on CT only losing one player and got 6 rounds off before losing a round making it 12-10 for us. We ended out 16-11 after one eco we almost won lol. 1v1 but i failed to get the guy. He outplayed me on B site







.


----------



## BruceB

Yesterday I had a particularly good game (by my standards), however, after I got a sketchy double kill (got one guy facing the wrong way and the other with a lucky headshot) both people thought I was cheating and said they reported me.

Will someone actually watch the game replay (where it's quite obvious I wasn't cheating) or am I just waiting to get banned now becuase a couple of 12 year olds can't take losing?

It seems that it's true that if you don't rage quit because your team hates you, then you survive long enough to be called a cheater...


----------



## Imprezzion

There's a chance you'll be submitted for overwatch but there's like, no chance at all that you'll be banned for one sketchy action.


----------



## Tagkaman

Getting better, coming 2nd or 3rd consistantly. Got 3 more matches till I get ranked, currently win to loss stands at 7:3.


----------



## chemicalfan

The replays get watched, and I think only after you get reported multiple times. CSGO would fall apart otherwise, as there are more toxic players than genuine team players.


----------



## Shanenanigans

You'll only get to overwatch if you keep getting reported like, every game. There has to be a huge spike in reports on your account. As a result, if a hacker is being obvious in one game, he may decide not to be in the next. This might balance out him getting reported.

In other news, I just solo queued and went up against a team who had played against hackers ( who incidentally were on my team :O ) and since these guys were lobbying it didn't help that I tried to kick them. Oh well, it won't matter much to my elo.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I am actually a very active overwatcher and my rating seems to be pretty good as I get case after case after case but there's like only 10% of them actually hacking / griefing or doing anything wierd at all. How come so many genuine players who do nothing even slightly suspicious get reported so many times that they get send to overwatch..


----------



## Shanenanigans

Unless you fail miserably at overwatch, you'll always have cases. It's just that the novelty wears off after a while, and we realize VAC is going to do its thing anyway.


----------



## chemicalfan

There should be a penalty for repeatedly reporting innocent people (like wasting police time), or an option for the overwatcher to flag it as a frivolous report


----------



## Shanenanigans

I think it's alright if everyone reports. It's not really a case of wasting police time. Then silvers would be penalized if mm decides to match them up against DMGs. Or even MGEs or something.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> There should be a penalty for repeatedly reporting innocent people (like wasting police time), or an option for the overwatcher to flag it as a frivolous report


In practice it wouldnt really work.

If I play on my alt (LEM) with some of my lower skill mates (DMG ish) then i get called a hacker every game. Its not like you can blame them, they think they are playing with someone who is around DMG skill so "shouldnt" be able to hit the shots I do.

You would have to punish smurfing somehow which would be unenforceable.


----------



## w35t

this spf silverstyle chinese match is the most entertaining thing i've seen in quite some time


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> In practice it wouldnt really work.
> 
> If I play on my alt (LEM) with some of my lower skill mates (DMG ish) then i get called a hacker every game. Its not like you can blame them, they think they are playing with someone who is around DMG skill so "shouldnt" be able to hit the shots I do.
> 
> You would have to punish smurfing somehow which would be unenforceable.


I think smurfing is quite alright. I had an old account lying around, so I got a smurf last year with one of my teammates who had another old account just for drinking and playing. We were both GEs back then. If not anything else, smurfing forces people at the lower levels ( presumably ) to play competitive better. You only get better playing better players. I do NOT condone cheating on smurfs however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> this spf silverstyle chinese match is the most entertaining thing i've seen in quite some time


China has got some crazy talent, but not enough exposure.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Yesterday I had a particularly good game (by my standards), however, after I got a sketchy double kill (got one guy facing the wrong way and the other with a lucky headshot) both people thought I was cheating and said they reported me.
> 
> Will someone actually watch the game replay (where it's quite obvious I wasn't cheating) or am I just waiting to get banned now becuase a couple of 12 year olds can't take losing?
> 
> It seems that it's true that if you don't rage quit because your team hates you, then you survive long enough to be called a cheater...


If you're not cheating, you have nothing to worry about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> In practice it wouldnt really work.
> 
> If I play on my alt (LEM) with some of my lower skill mates (DMG ish) then i get called a hacker every game. Its not like you can blame them, they think they are playing with someone who is around DMG skill so "shouldnt" be able to hit the shots I do.
> 
> You would have to punish smurfing somehow which would be unenforceable.


People shouldn't be judging another player simply because they are hitting shots though. It should be their sketchy playstyle/shots.

Almost everyone I've ever reported has been VAC'd. I keep track of it on VACSTATUS.com

The amount of people in GE/SMFC/LEM who are triggerbotting/low FOV aimbotting is rather amusing.


----------



## w35t

ok yea i'm watching every chinese match from now on. SO FUNNY


----------



## BreakDown

I can no longer throw one of the smokes i use on mirage, the palm tress I use for reference now move for me, and they didnt move before, making me miss my throw.

At minute 0:45 you can see the smoke i use on this video: 




Im pretty sure there is a way to make the palm tress stop moving, something to do with graphical settings, but i cant find it. Anybody knows?

Or if anybody knows another way to throw the smoke to block of A stairs, that would be nice too.


----------



## confed

There's a comment on the video you posted that could be correct. I haven't tested so I do not know.
Quote:


> 127simy5 months ago (edited)
> 
> It's one of the video settings. I think it's shader detail if I remember correctly. If it's on high the trees move, if it's on low they don't. (and as long as you have classic view model position as well)﻿


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I can no longer throw one of the smokes i use on mirage, the palm tress I use for reference now move for me, and they didnt move before, making me miss my throw.
> 
> At minute 0:45 you can see the smoke i use on this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure there is a way to make the palm tress stop moving, something to do with graphical settings, but i cant find it. Anybody knows?
> 
> Or if anybody knows another way to throw the smoke to block of A stairs, that would be nice too.


Both These still work. I use the first one as it puts you in a better position to pop flash over into close site.

Stood right up against the vertical bit of wood, I line up the 2nd knuckle with the bottom of the wooden truss and the end of the thumb with the edge of the roof.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> People shouldn't be judging another player simply because they are hitting shots though. It should be their sketchy playstyle/shots.
> 
> Almost everyone I've ever reported has been VAC'd. I keep track of it on VACSTATUS.com
> 
> The amount of people in GE/SMFC/LEM who are triggerbotting/low FOV aimbotting is rather amusing.


Yeah I agree, however it can look like a good player is Wallhacking from a lower level player because they dont possess the same understanding of the game. How are they able to differentiate between someone who knows how people will rotate and so is able to just wait and 1 pop people as they walk round the corner or someone who can retake a site just by prefiring the obvious spots and someone who is just wallhacking.

Being able to tell the difference requires experience which people in the lower skill brackets dont have and so it seems like the lesser of the 2 evils for people to report and then overwatch can pick up any false accusations.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> There's a chance you'll be submitted for overwatch but there's like, no chance at all that you'll be banned for one sketchy action.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> The replays get watched, and I think only after you get reported multiple times. CSGO would fall apart otherwise, as there are more toxic players than genuine team players.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> You'll only get to overwatch if you keep getting reported like, every game. There has to be a huge spike in reports on your account. As a result, if a hacker is being obvious in one game, he may decide not to be in the next. This might balance out him getting reported.
> In other news, I just solo queued and went up against a team who had played against hackers ( who incidentally were on my team :O ) and since these guys were lobbying it didn't help that I tried to kick them. Oh well, it won't matter much to my elo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're not cheating, you have nothing to worry about.
> People shouldn't be judging another player simply because they are hitting shots though. It should be their sketchy playstyle/shots.
> Almost everyone I've ever reported has been VAC'd. I keep track of it on VACSTATUS.com
> The amount of people in GE/SMFC/LEM who are triggerbotting/low FOV aimbotting is rather amusing.


Thanks for the Input guys! I feel much better about it now








I wasn't cheating but being called a cheater and having People Report you isn't very nice. As Long as someone watches the match it'll be obvious I was just lucky


----------



## Imprezzion

Lol you don't like getting reported? I love it














.
Shows me i'm playing very good and that makes me happy as i'm still going up in rank so when I play good and get reported / accused on a rank higher then what i'm used to it makes me happy as hell


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I can no longer throw one of the smokes i use on mirage, the palm tress I use for reference now move for me, and they didnt move before, making me miss my throw.
> 
> At minute 0:45 you can see the smoke i use on this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure there is a way to make the palm tress stop moving, something to do with graphical settings, but i cant find it. Anybody knows?
> 
> Or if anybody knows another way to throw the smoke to block of A stairs, that would be nice too.


There are better ways to throw all 3 of those smokes

http://operationl2p.com/


----------



## Nova.

Hey guys,

I recently got in to CS GO and placed in GN1. I am kind of frustrated with solo queuing and so I have turned to OCN for help







. If anyone wants to play with me, here is my steam profile link. I know that with a team I can play better than just with random PUGs and rank up quicker.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/AApex


----------



## krz94

http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/535122589914800866/74CF09562E56FBFED64780A702D6303F09863C65/

can anyone tell me around how much this would be? it's well worn

edit: how about this one?

http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/36349387227858753/0B422E1E9619E0E0498AA94C19396484269DAC4E/


----------



## Caldeio

Just got operation breakout. Sold a few cases. Put my katowice mystik sticker up for sale, im gonna put it towards the next operation!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/535122589914800866/74CF09562E56FBFED64780A702D6303F09863C65/
> 
> can anyone tell me around how much this would be? it's well worn
> 
> edit: how about this one?
> 
> http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/36349387227858753/0B422E1E9619E0E0498AA94C19396484269DAC4E/


first is 3k over market, second is market price


----------



## krz94

someone is offering 15 keys for my stattrak m4a1-s guardian field tested. is that a good deal or not so good?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> someone is offering 15 keys for my stattrak m4a1-s guardian field tested. is that a good deal or not so good?


15 keys at 2.49 a key is $37.35. Average market price for your M4A1 is $35.25.

Based on those stats, I'd say its a little more than fair.


----------



## krz94

http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/36349387232418845/DDE9918DA829B212B73EE555B4D2A072A2BB23A7/

any idea how much this would be? I am still very confused about how much blue is really a lot and how much is average/normal. because I've seen people asking for $50+ for aks with about the same amount of blue as the one above but idk


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 15 keys at 2.49 a key is $37.35. Average market price for your M4A1 is $35.25.
> 
> Based on those stats, I'd say its a little more than fair.


i don't think prices are calculated with keys being $2.49 but i'm not sure.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 15 keys at 2.49 a key is $37.35. Average market price for your M4A1 is $35.25.
> 
> Based on those stats, I'd say its a little more than fair.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think prices are calculated with keys being $2.49 but i'm not sure.
Click to expand...

While there are tons of dealers who sell keys at $2 each or less, the trade value of keys stays the same as the csgo menu price, which is 2.49.


----------



## morbid_bean

Just did my first GOOD Case Unboxing







or well what I think is good.

StatTrak P250 Supernova Factory New


----------



## w35t

I've opened about 20 cases and haven't once gotten a skin worth even $1.00

Is it just me or some upset chances REAL today?

CW looked great at esl one, OG has upset top teams in the past, 27% on epsilon rt now? KZ at 16% even though they upset hungary? Someone chime in before I bet every single underdog today.


----------



## twiz0r0r

I got silver 4 today. Honestly wasn't expecting it because yesterday wasn't a very good day. But it was on cobblestone, one of my fav maps.


----------



## Tagkaman

I was having an aim slump yesterday and I wasn't sure why. Then I went to bed with a fever and only slept four hours.

The moral of the story is: if you're sick, even if you don't know it, your aim is seriously degraded.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I was having an aim slump yesterday and I wasn't sure why. Then I went to bed with a fever and only slept four hours.
> 
> The moral of the story is: if you're sick, even if you don't know it, your aim is seriously degraded.


I had the same thing today. 2 weeks without a day off plus an Uncle passing away, another Uncle having surgery, and my father being rushed to emergency in an ambulance only having to immediately be put into major life threatening surgery all in one week will exhaust you. Finally had a day where I could just sit around the house and I've done nothing but sleep. Tried a game and my aim was so off I just ended up quitting lol


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I was having an aim slump yesterday and I wasn't sure why. Then I went to bed with a fever and only slept four hours.
> 
> The moral of the story is: if you're sick, even if you don't know it, your aim is seriously degraded.


I had the exact same problem two days ago. If I am either sick, tired, or haven't played in a while, it will appear that I am pulling plays out of my butt, and I aim like a drunk person.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I was having an aim slump yesterday and I wasn't sure why. Then I went to bed with a fever and only slept four hours.
> 
> The moral of the story is: if you're sick, even if you don't know it, your aim is seriously degraded.


Not to sound like im gloating but i recently took a month off from playing CS and now im only playing 1/4 of the time used to. My aim is now godlike XD, rolled up 2 5 mans back-to-back









During my downtime i picked up SF4, its got me thinking if the timing for combos etc. has helped me somehow...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're not cheating, you have nothing to worry about.
> People shouldn't be judging another player simply because they are hitting shots though. It should be their sketchy playstyle/shots.
> 
> Almost everyone I've ever reported has been VAC'd. I keep track of it on VACSTATUS.com
> 
> The amount of people in GE/SMFC/LEM who are triggerbotting/low FOV aimbotting is rather amusing.


I also agree. Usually in my case, it is obvious to me if a person is cheating or not. It is amusing to see cheaters do completely ******ed things and manage to pull it off.


----------



## Blackops_2




----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
Click to expand...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Not to sound like im gloating but i recently took a month off from playing CS and now im only playing 1/4 of the time used to. My aim is now godlike XD, rolled up 2 5 mans back-to-back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During my downtime i picked up SF4, its got me thinking if the timing for combos etc. has helped me somehow...


Yeah same, I kind of dropped CS, but a LEM friend challenged me to a 1on1 and I won.


----------



## w35t

is this legit?

Dear User, this is an automatic server message.
The player
"Cyanide" (http://steamcommunity.com/id/cyanide814/)
wants to make you an offer in the amount of 70€ for your item

To protect you being scammed he instructs the CSGO-Lounge Bot "CSLNG | Hladki"
He deposited the money with the bot and if you accept the trade then the money will be automatically transfered to your Steam-Wallet.
If you are not interested in this trade please decline the offer as soon as possible.
_____________________________________________________________
For more information about the new Steam-Trade-Security-System(STSS) visit http://steamcommunity.com/. (?)


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


The importance of knowing your prefire / wallbang spots shown in a 20 second clip.
















Couple of mates and I decided to go have some fun on Arms Race. Man that gametype is some good fun and amazing aim training. It also teaches you to handle less common weapons and such. I really enjoyed Arms Race.


----------



## chemicalfan

Is aiming in Source easier? I dropped into a CSS game yesterday as I couldn't be bothered to reboot from Linux, and was landing AK headshots left right & centre. Normally I can't hit one before I get dropped in CSGO!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Source models have bigger hitboxes than GO.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> is this legit?
> 
> Dear User, this is an automatic server message.
> The player
> "Cyanide" (http://steamcommunity.com/id/cyanide814/)
> wants to make you an offer in the amount of 70€ for your item
> 
> To protect you being scammed he instructs the CSGO-Lounge Bot "CSLNG | Hladki"
> He deposited the money with the bot and if you accept the trade then the money will be automatically transfered to your Steam-Wallet.
> If you are not interested in this trade please decline the offer as soon as possible.
> _____________________________________________________________
> For more information about the new Steam-Trade-Security-System(STSS) visit http://steamcommunity.com/. (?)


No.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is aiming in Source easier? I dropped into a CSS game yesterday as I couldn't be bothered to reboot from Linux, and was landing AK headshots left right & centre. Normally I can't hit one before I get dropped in CSGO!


Source wasnt a game of aim it was a game of spray.

But yeah hitboxes were slightly wider and there was less recoil.


----------



## Blackops_2

I enjoyed source it's what i got started on but i never got into the 5v5 comp scene. And truthfully there wasn't as popular of an outlet for it like in CS GO. Never thought i would buy CS GO and started watching it and saw that valve had basically designed it around comp and got back into it. Can't put it down either lol.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Source wasnt a game of aim it was a game of spray.
> 
> But yeah hitboxes were slightly wider and there was less recoil.


It was a game of gamesense. Spraying is and will always be there in all versions of CS.

Also, recoil was the same as GO and 1.6. They wouldn't change that even though CSS was kinda broken to begin with. Otherwise, they wouldn't have put GO on the same engine.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Source models have bigger hitboxes than GO.


That would be it then, lol!
Is the AK's rate of fire slower in Source? Seemed easier to tap shoot single rounds too


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> is this legit?
> 
> Dear User, this is an automatic server message.
> The player
> "Cyanide" (http://steamcommunity.com/id/cyanide814/)
> wants to make you an offer in the amount of 70€ for your item
> 
> To protect you being scammed he instructs the CSGO-Lounge Bot "CSLNG | Hladki"
> He deposited the money with the bot and if you accept the trade then the money will be automatically transfered to your Steam-Wallet.
> If you are not interested in this trade please decline the offer as soon as possible.
> _____________________________________________________________
> For more information about the new Steam-Trade-Security-System(STSS) visit http://steamcommunity.com/. (?)


I got one of these the other day. It is obviously a tricky way of scamming people. Quite smart but don't let it fool you.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> is this legit?
> 
> Dear User, this is an automatic server message.
> The player
> "Cyanide" (http://steamcommunity.com/id/cyanide814/)
> wants to make you an offer in the amount of 70€ for your item
> 
> To protect you being scammed he instructs the CSGO-Lounge Bot "CSLNG | Hladki"
> He deposited the money with the bot and if you accept the trade then the money will be automatically transfered to your Steam-Wallet.
> If you are not interested in this trade please decline the offer as soon as possible.
> _____________________________________________________________
> For more information about the new Steam-Trade-Security-System(STSS) visit http://steamcommunity.com/. (?)


No. Please dont fall for anymore scams.







Hey can you please screenshot this as well? This guy needs to be reported.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is aiming in Source easier? I dropped into a CSS game yesterday as I couldn't be bothered to reboot from Linux, and was landing AK headshots left right & centre. Normally I can't hit one before I get dropped in CSGO!


Much easier. There's less recoil/bullet spread and the hitboxes are much bigger in Source.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That would be it then, lol!
> Is the AK's rate of fire slower in Source? Seemed easier to tap shoot single rounds too


Nope. Rate of Fire is the same. It's because tap shooting is easier on Source. The bullet recoil "cool down" was much quicker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I enjoyed source it's what i got started on but i never got into the 5v5 comp scene. And truthfully there wasn't as popular of an outlet for it like in CS GO. Never thought i would buy CS GO and started watching it and saw that valve had basically designed it around comp and got back into it. Can't put it down either lol.


The outlets for 5vs5 were just as popular IMO. You just needed to know where to look. Back when Source/1.6 were at its prime, you had to hop onto IRC to find 5vs5's.


----------



## Blackops_2

I see. I guess I never looked I suppose.

Oh and when your backup rig is under construction...you find ways to CS lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyanide814

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> is this legit?
> 
> Dear User, this is an automatic server message.
> The player
> "Cyanide" (http://steamcommunity.com/id/cyanide814/)
> wants to make you an offer in the amount of 70€ for your item
> 
> To protect you being scammed he instructs the CSGO-Lounge Bot "CSLNG | Hladki"
> He deposited the money with the bot and if you accept the trade then the money will be automatically transfered to your Steam-Wallet.
> If you are not interested in this trade please decline the offer as soon as possible.
> _____________________________________________________________
> For more information about the new Steam-Trade-Security-System(STSS) visit http://steamcommunity.com/. (?)


BTW that is my profile, was just directed towards this thread.

I would not scam you man, Someone is trying to use my profile so if you catch onto the scam you report my profile instead of his.. and im American I don't use EURO.

More SS::

http://gyazo.com/be8c3488a990354695af2336347de2ce

http://gyazo.com/4b8bb49c4fddb6e458dba2fbc17f55b1

http://gyazo.com/f12b04cb0269599eb9d7081a38a173d7

http://gyazo.com/ed6eafd0ed817b69c13f63e0dcd6f6ea

http://gyazo.com/cac917bdc086d311eb58344a9956e7d0

http://gyazo.com/8b2dc69f208a4a89fb0d713560acb45f

Link me the guys profile that sent you the trade offer, So I can report this to steam thank you.

His is my trade offer sent history. http://gyazo.com/c835b1190ba4d0a3b445ec06a35087b1 you dont need ot fullscreen to see that I never typed anything in a message offering you euros.

My last trade offer that was accepted from the m9 bayonet for the glock fade and 2 stickers was about 4 days ago.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanide814*
> 
> BTW that is my profile, was just directed towards this thread.
> 
> I would not scam you man, Someone is trying to use my profile so if you catch onto the scam you report my profile instead of his.. and im American I don't use EURO.
> 
> More SS::
> 
> http://gyazo.com/be8c3488a990354695af2336347de2ce
> 
> http://gyazo.com/4b8bb49c4fddb6e458dba2fbc17f55b1
> 
> http://gyazo.com/f12b04cb0269599eb9d7081a38a173d7
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ed6eafd0ed817b69c13f63e0dcd6f6ea
> 
> http://gyazo.com/cac917bdc086d311eb58344a9956e7d0
> 
> http://gyazo.com/8b2dc69f208a4a89fb0d713560acb45f
> 
> Link me the guys profile that sent you the trade offer, So I can report this to steam thank you.
> 
> His is my trade offer sent history. http://gyazo.com/c835b1190ba4d0a3b445ec06a35087b1 you dont need ot fullscreen to see that I never typed anything in a message offering you euros.
> 
> My last trade offer that was accepted from the m9 bayonet for the glock fade and 2 stickers was about 4 days ago.


On a related subject i think someone has discovered this thread and the related google doc as im getting multiple friends requests a day when usually a get 1 a month and only from people i know.

Anyone else confirm this is happening to them also?


----------



## w35t

People always trying to scam me!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/NewPicture.png.html


----------



## Sikkamore

I've been getting several friend requests when I too only get 1 a month or so. I think there are definitely people attempting to scam us.


----------



## cyanide814

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> People always trying to scam me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/NewPicture.png.html


Can you link his profile please?

Like why would he use my Profile name? Who the **** is he


----------



## w35t

Yea as soon as you post a trade on csgl you get a lot of friend requests.


----------



## cyanide814

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Yea as soon as you post a trade on csgl you get a lot of friend requests.


Does he have a 3359 day vac ban on his account? I think I might have found the guy.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Yea as soon as you post a trade on csgl you get a lot of friend requests.


Not posted anywhere for the longest of times.


----------



## cyanide814

Few it I added you on steam as "cyanide" Can you please answer me real quick, that is not me sending you those trade offers.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> People always trying to scam me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/NewPicture.png.html


Can you please post his Profile link here.


----------



## Sikkamore

It's not only if you post on CSGO Lounge. It's HERE on OCN. I've been getting so many damn friend requests from randoms with private profiles.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> It's not only if you post on CSGO Lounge. It's HERE on OCN. I've been getting so many damn friend requests from randoms with private profiles.


Zemco said the same thing. Now we need to figure out whats the cause of this. Should I remove the Google docs for the mean time, and see if that fixes it?

Google docs have been removed. Let me know if the Bot adds stop. (I havent gotten anything yet)


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Zemco said the same thing. Now we need to figure out whats the cause of this. Should I remove the Google docs for the mean time, and see if that fixes it?


Probably a good idea for the time being. Maybe even just to see if the friend requests slow down afterwards so we can know for sure that's the cause. If anyone wants to add someone then they should just PM them for now.


----------



## cyanide814

Did anyone look into this BOT that used my profile link? I tried searching him but every profile is private...


----------



## Wezzor

JW have really been on fire lately.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> JW have really been on fire lately.


Yup. Crazy AWP and CZ shots. That and the whole entire Fnatic team is playing great. Just look at Olof's clutches/near clutches in 3v1 and 4v1 situations.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> JW have really been on fire lately.


Hopefully at the next LAN he'll keep it up, fnatic are looking a great team at the moment.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Hopefully at the next LAN he'll keep it up, fnatic are looking a great team at the moment.


Fnatic is on FIRE right now.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fnatic is on FIRE right now.


Love that they are too :3

And I just had an AWP headshot through a stone wall and a drywall from T balcony on Inferno into apartment halls leading to pit... I'm sure I was instantly reported lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> It's not only if you post on CSGO Lounge. It's HERE on OCN. I've been getting so many damn friend requests from randoms with private profiles.


I have gotten around 2-3 a day so far this week and last, and normally I don't even get that many a month when I'm not even dealing with CSGOLounge.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have gotten around 2-3 a day so far this week and last, and normally I don't even get that many a month when I'm not even dealing with CSGOLounge.


Same. Recently, say the last few days, I haven't gotten one. I think that it's because I keep declining them so they gave up. Or at least I hope they did. So annoying...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Same. Recently, say the last few days, I haven't gotten one. I think that it's because I keep declining them so they gave up. Or at least I hope they did. So annoying...


Make sure to block instead of just declining.

I've removed the google docs though, so lets see if that fixes it!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Make sure to block instead of just declining.
> 
> I've removed the google docs though, so lets see if that fixes it!


I was worried it was people from OCN adding me. But then I thought 'they'd probably post in the CS:GO thread that they did or at least that they sent out a few invites'. Next time I'll block for sure


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I actually noticed something with the last bot friend request I got. He had 5 friends, which either had psycho in their name or at least started with a p. I wonder if the others work the same way, Ive never really paid attention to it before.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I actually noticed something with the last bot friend request I got. He had 5 friends, which either had psycho in their name or at least started with a p. I wonder if the others work the same way, Ive never really paid attention to it before.


Most of them have been private for me. There was one that said it had a group in common (some random group that anyone could join, not OCN) and couple friends. But it was still sketchy. I'll keep a lookout for that.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> It's not only if you post on CSGO Lounge. It's HERE on OCN. I've been getting so many damn friend requests from randoms with private profiles.


This explains so much.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Just got another bot invite, and yet again 4 friends and all of them start with a P, lower or capital.


----------



## zemco999

I havent gotten any invites since you removed the doc


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Guys, if you want, you can add me from Steam Community so you can always have a reference of my account. I will not send you any trade offers. I don't play CS:GO at all, but I might hop on for a casual match every once in a while.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I always check my friend requests before adding them, if they're below level 3, I don't even bother, I just block, as chances are it's a spammer trying to get people one of those fake links.

Just remember the old addage most messaging services have, including Steam: "We will never ask you or link you to anywhere you would have to enter your password" They'll tell you how to get there, but they won't link you or ask for it directly. *shrug*


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I always check my friend requests before adding them, if they're below level 3, I don't even bother, I just block, as chances are it's a spammer trying to get people one of those fake links.
> 
> Just remember the old addage most messaging services have, including Steam: "We will never ask you or link you to anywhere you would have to enter your password" They'll tell you how to get there, but they won't link you or ask for it directly. *shrug*


Odd question, do you know Petra/lyrinses?


----------



## H3iman

Started off a game on Mirage 0-7 (kills, we were winning) and ended 7-12 with zero MVPs, yet I get ranked up to DMG from double AK. I don't understand this ranking system. I know rank isn't all about frags, but I thought it had at least played some part. How can I get ranked up from that score, yet I've seen other people on this forum and in-game complain about not getting ranked up when they get 20+ kills.


----------



## bobsaget

Imo the elo based ranking system that valve uses within csgo must probably be similar to that of dota 2. In this game, you don't have a specific rank but the system allocates you a specific score after 10 competitive matches (such as 3255 for instance).
Then, when playing competitive, you got +25 / -25 depending if you win or lose. If there is a big skill gap between the two teams, the points rewarded are +50 / -50.
This system does not take into account the individual performances.

It might be the same for cs go. Instead of the point system though, there is the rank system in which each rank must probably hide an interval of points.

That is why people get stuck forever or have to win lots of matches in a row to rank up, because they were in the lowest part of this interval.

As for you, you were probably very high in the hidden points interval of your specific previous rank.


----------



## Imprezzion

Bah.. Came across another hacker on Mirage..

Was a paid booster. Clan of 4 people and one random hacker with a brand new account with 1.5 minutes of CS:GO on it and just that game.

He played like walls didn't exist.. Prefire, preaim, random wallbangs perfectly on target every single round.. Stacking the site we went to every single time..
We went sneaking up mid cause they didn't cover it 5 rounds in a row and suddenly he's in window instantly spamming us through the wall next to the window on B short side. None of us made ANY sound since leaving t spawn.
Yet stragely anough no aimbot or triggerbot which most boosters use... Actually his aim on it's own was ridiculously bad for playing in a MGE matchup. When we caught him out in the open a few times by just blindly rushing into A site leaving him with no place to use his wallhack you could kill him with a pistol ez mode..


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3iman*
> 
> Started off a game on Mirage 0-7 (kills, we were winning) and ended 7-12 with zero MVPs, yet I get ranked up to DMG from double AK. I don't understand this ranking system. I know rank isn't all about frags, but I thought it had at least played some part. How can I get ranked up from that score, yet I've seen other people on this forum and in-game complain about not getting ranked up when they get 20+ kills.


More and more people believe it is on a round-basis rather than overall gameplay.

Check this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2g3r4c/the_ultimate_guide_to_csgo_ranking/


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> More and more people believe it is on a round-basis rather than overall gameplay.
> 
> Check this:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2g3r4c/the_ultimate_guide_to_csgo_ranking/


I thought that had been discredited by a Valve employee who posted to reddit not long ago?

Edit: Top reply on that reddit thread, lol


----------



## bobsaget

"our complex competitive matchmaking parameters cannot be represented as a single numeric value."

Ok so I guess my above post was complete crap, my bad


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> "our complex competitive matchmaking parameters cannot be represented as a single numeric value."
> 
> Ok so I guess my above post was complete crap, my bad


Because i believe everything valve says *cough Half-Life*

Also are you sure doto is as simple as +25/-25 (50) for win/loss


----------



## bobsaget

Most of the time, yes


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Because i believe everything valve says *cough Half-Life*
> 
> Also are you sure doto is as simple as +25/-25 (50) for win/loss


Dota is a bit finicky. The adjustments will always total 0 - some taken and some given. It's never +10 for one player on a team then +22 for another player on the same team - the entire team gets the same rating difference regardless of existing rating.
The matchmaking rating modification is based on the overall fairness of the game.
If you have an average MMR of 3500 on both sides, then your game will result in +25/-25 no matter what team wins.

But let's say the average MMR for one team (A) is 3800 while the other (B) has 3500.
If team A then loses, they will lose more MMR than they would have gained if they had won the game.

At least that's the general consensus on it.
I still believe that CS:GO's rating system is based on a round-per-round basis. Nothing else would make a whole lot of sense.

*edit*

I also think that doubting Valve isn't the right idea. From Valve's POV, it wouldn't make sense to lie.


----------



## SheepMoose

Sarcastic question, but is nuke really a CT sided map? Been doing so well on T-side then so poorly on CT-side lately lol


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Sarcastic question, but is nuke really a CT sided map? Been doing so well on T-side then so poorly on CT-side lately lol


I'd say it's CT sided. It ofc depends how your team perform. If you play full premade it's much easier getting rounds as CT than T atleast in my opinion.


----------



## chemicalfan

I almost write off the T side at Nuke! Last time I played Nuke it was 4-11 at halftime, and we won 16-13 in end!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Dota is a bit finicky. The adjustments will always total 0 - some taken and some given. It's never +10 for one player on a team then +22 for another player on the same team - the entire team gets the same rating difference regardless of existing rating.
> The matchmaking rating modification is based on the overall fairness of the game.
> If you have an average MMR of 3500 on both sides, then your game will result in +25/-25 no matter what team wins.
> 
> But let's say the average MMR for one team (A) is 3800 while the other (B) has 3500.
> If team A then loses, they will lose more MMR than they would have gained if they had won the game.
> 
> At least that's the general consensus on it.
> I still believe that CS:GO's rating system is based on a round-per-round basis. Nothing else would make a whole lot of sense.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I also think that doubting Valve isn't the right idea. From Valve's POV, it wouldn't make sense to lie.


It does somewhat, to keep people guessing. Valve did say for a long time that the reason the Dota MMR was hidden was because it promoted better gameplay. I dont think valve want people to solve the algorithm because they you will get being abusing it. Lets say that you get more points for a 16-14 win than a 16-0 because more rounds were played or you would get more kills etc. you might the winning team just throwing rounds and farming the extra kills just for more MMR reward.

Just my 2c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Sarcastic question, but is nuke really a CT sided map? Been doing so well on T-side then so poorly on CT-side lately lol


Nuke is probably the most CT sided map in the game. I would say 10-5/11-4 ish. Basically if you win eco as T and get the following 2 anti-eco rounds then you have enough rounds to win.


----------



## chemicalfan

I love Nuke, probably my fave map. Reminds me of Goldeneye for some reason, lol


----------



## w35t

Aztec and Dust are more CT sided than Nuke lol.

Not that anyone plays those but still.

I actually wish those maps could be more balanced somehow. I always enjoyed them.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Aztec and Dust are more CT sided than Nuke lol.
> 
> Not that anyone plays those but still.
> 
> I actually wish those maps could be more balanced somehow. I always enjoyed them.


Yeah sorry i was only including competitive maps, i dont have space in my brain for the avg. dust score.


----------



## Sikkamore

Love Nuke. Just don't love playing with randoms on it. Played one match last night before bed and it was on Nuke. Started on T side and my team mates were dumb. Never watching our back or always leaving me alone in lobby to get rushed when they rushed the previous 2 rounds. I mean, if it works for them 2 rounds in a row, they're gonna do it a third time!

Then on CT... Oh God... Two rafters, me and a guy watching squeeky, then a guy outside and one at ramp. I told guy at ramp that if he sees multiple terrorists to drop to B site and I'll watch Hell. Just give them ramp but not a pick! He died every time. Then the guy outside would run inside of mini every time there was any conflict outside :/ like ***?


----------



## Shanenanigans

I hate playing against hackers. Was so close to SMFC again, and deranked all the way to LE. Great.


----------



## w35t

NiP looking rough, LDLC lineup looking promising.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I love Nuke, probably my fave map. Reminds me of Goldeneye for some reason, lol


That game is my childhood


----------



## zemco999

Ordered a blue snowball and a logitech g402. Both should be here tomorrow!









I'm loving using my IEM's for sound on csGO. I hear things I NEVER heard before.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Ordered a blue snowball and a logitech g402. Both should be here tomorrow!


I have a snowball myself, very good mic but it can be very quiet in games such as CSGO.


----------



## Pibbz

Which weapon is comparable to the MP5? That weapon was my jam.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Which weapon is comparable to the MP5? That weapon was my jam.


MP7, but the SMG's aren't really worth it unless the other team don't have armour, the pistols do such a good job for a lot less money.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have a snowball myself, very good mic but it can be very quiet in games such as CSGO.


Good thing I am really really loud


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I always check my friend requests before adding them, if they're below level 3, I don't even bother, I just block, as chances are it's a spammer trying to get people one of those fake links.
> 
> Just remember the old addage most messaging services have, including Steam: "We will never ask you or link you to anywhere you would have to enter your password" They'll tell you how to get there, but they won't link you or ask for it directly. *shrug*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Ordered a blue snowball and a logitech g402. Both should be here tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving using my IEM's for sound on csGO. I hear things I NEVER heard before.


Never had IEMs due to me not being able to use ANY "regular earbud". Every one I have tried is extremely uncomfortable. I love my AD700s - AWESOME for FPS - but worthless for everything else. I really don't know what I'll do when these break.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Never had IEMs due to me not being able to use ANY "regular earbud". Every one I have tried is extremely uncomfortable. I love my AD700s - AWESOME for FPS - but worthless for everything else. I really don't know what I'll do when these break.


http://yurbuds.com/ I use those, I call them IEM's idk what they really are called though.

I bought them for $6 on sale at BestBuy on Black Friday LOL


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> MP7, but the SMG's aren't really worth it unless the other team don't have armour, the pistols do such a good job for a lot less money.


Against armored opponents a P90 (expensive) or a UMP45 (cheap) is the best SMG choice. Against unarmored i'd rather have a MP9 / MAC10 / Bizon over a MP7.. Much cheaper and waaay higher rate of fire.
It's my standard buy after winning the pistol. Full nades, full armor and a Bizon or MP9 / MAC10. Always gets the job done.

Now.. Nuke. In my opinion it's *so* crucial to have a good sniper on outside CT side and if money's good a second sniper on ramp is never a bad choice..
I, being a dedicated sniper pretty much, always hold outside and it rarely happens that they get through it. Even if I die I probably managed to stall enough time for my mates to stack A main and secret stairs and in case of a second sniper on ramp I try to buy enough time to let him go onto outside heaven / cat. So basically there's still nowhere for them to go. The point on which we usually lose on CT is with a A rush cause our defences on A are not that strong and on a rush neither me nor the ramp guy can rotate in time. Retaking A site is also a hellish task IMO.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm not crazy about retaking either site on Nuke, but prefer A because with a couple of flashes you can blind everyone and rush it. Too many places for the T's to hide at B site


----------



## Devotii

Got my first case last night, dont know whether to sell it for 8p on marketplace or spend £1.50 to open it! dammnnn Valve!!


----------



## lolllll117

opening cases almost never pays off. but if you do uncase something epic it feels a lot more satisfying than just buying the weapon off of the steam community market


----------



## chemicalfan

8p? What kind of case is it? I've sold most of the ones I've had for 20p+


----------



## Nestala

My friends and me are looking to buy and run a CS:GO server with about 16-20 slots. Any recommendations for cheap and reliable hosting with good performance?
If possible, we would like a small Minecraft server with it too (~4 slots).


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Against armored opponents a P90 (expensive) or a UMP45 (cheap) is the best SMG choice. Against unarmored i'd rather have a MP9 / MAC10 / Bizon over a MP7.. Much cheaper and waaay higher rate of fire.
> It's my standard buy after winning the pistol. Full nades, full armor and a Bizon or MP9 / MAC10. Always gets the job done.


I'd never bother with the MP7, only reason I suggested it was because he asked which was closest to the MP5 and theoretically it is. I'd take the Bizon against unarmoured because you can spray for days. The Scout can be a good option too, you'll probably not get armour with it, but even if you don't get kills you can drop people down so low that a click or two from any pistol will finish them off no trouble.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> My friends and me are looking to buy and run a CS:GO server with about 16-20 slots. Any recommendations for cheap and reliable hosting with good performance?
> If possible, we would like a small Minecraft server with it too (~4 slots).


Where are you from?


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> My friends and me are looking to buy and run a CS:GO server with about 16-20 slots. Any recommendations for cheap and reliable hosting with good performance?
> If possible, we would like a small Minecraft server with it too (~4 slots).
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from?
Click to expand...

Oh, should've included that. Germany.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Oh, should've included that. Germany.


I've used ckras myself. They are in my opinion the best server host on the planet.

I used the Extreme package not the entry one and their prices are kinda high (20 Euro for 20 slots) so i would suggest they aren't what you looking for if you just want a public server.

I would avoid games4u as we have had terrible server drops/lag spikes to them over the last week.

On a related note, has anyone else been experiencing "lag spikes" and "rubber banding" since the last patch? Dont want to besmirch games4u's reputation if its just a bug in the game, its simply that their servs have been the worst.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, the last couple of patches have done a real number on the gaming experience


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I've used ckras myself. They are in my opinion the best server host on the planet.
> 
> I used the Extreme package not the entry one and their prices are kinda high (20 Euro for 20 slots) so i would suggest they aren't what you looking for if you just want a public server.
> 
> I would avoid games4u as we have had terrible server drops/lag spikes to them over the last week.
> 
> On a related note, has anyone else been experiencing "lag spikes" and "rubber banding" since the last patch? Dont want to besmirch games4u's reputation if its just a bug in the game, its simply that their servs have been the worst.


I played a couple matches on insertion and it was TERRIBLE! I had no idea what it was, it was like getting terrible lag spikes but still with ping around 30, was so weird.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Just got Logitech G100s since that's what a lot of people are using now. Razer Deathadder was WAY too big and the size made it uncomfortable to play with. I have one problem - don't know if it's because of a faulty mouse or inferior sensor: whenever I pick up my mouse to reposition in to the middle of the mousepad, the mouse still tracks, even though it's hovering 5mm above the pad. This means that whenever I pick up my mouse (which is every few seconds when I play) and place is back down, my crosshair actually filches and messes up my aim. My DeathAdder didn't do this..

Anyone know have a 'fix', or is it just the sensor?


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Just got Logitech G100s since that's what a lot of people are using now. Razer Deathadder was WAY too big and the size made it uncomfortable to play with. I have one problem - don't know if it's because of a faulty mouse or inferior sensor: whenever I pick up my mouse to reposition in to the middle of the mousepad, the mouse still tracks, even though it's hovering 5mm above the pad. This means that whenever I pick up my mouse (which is every few seconds when I play) and place is back down, my crosshair actually filches and messes up my aim. My DeathAdder didn't do this..
> 
> Anyone know have a 'fix', or is it just the sensor?


I had this issue when I had gunk in the sensors housing. Compressed air worked wonders in my case..


----------



## Imprezzion

It's what we call 'lift-off distance'' or LOD for short. Most higher-end gaming mice have adjustable LOD and some sensors have very high or very low LOD.

I love as low as possible LODso that at 1mm above my pad it doesn't track nor flinch when I place it down.
My Trust (A4Tech) GXT31 has extremely low LOD. So does for example the Roccat kone XTD. It has extremely low LOD when set up correctly.

Well, i personally have no experience with G100S mice and I have no idea if the LOD is adjustable or not but I can tell you the surface you play on has a big effect on it. What pad do you use?


----------



## Devotii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 8p? What kind of case is it? I've sold most of the ones I've had for 20p+


eSports 2014 Summer Case


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I had this issue when I had gunk in the sensors housing. Compressed air worked wonders in my case..


Thanks for the info. I don't think it has anything to do with dirt of gunk - I just got the mouse around 4 hours ago out of the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It's what we call 'lift-off distance'' or LOD for short. Most higher-end gaming mice have adjustable LOD and some sensors have very high or very low LOD.
> 
> I love as low as possible LODso that at 1mm above my pad it doesn't track nor flinch when I place it down.
> My Trust (A4Tech) GXT31 has extremely low LOD. So does for example the Roccat kone XTD. It has extremely low LOD when set up correctly.
> 
> Well, I personally have no experience with G100S mice and I have no idea if the LOD is adjustable or not but I can tell you the surface you play on has a big effect on it. What pad do you use?


Yes, I remember my DeathAdder having an LOD option in its settings but I didn't touch it or alter the value at all, however the Logitech software doesn't offer anything in terms of the LOD. As for the pad, I use a Razer Goliathus Control cloth pad. I think I'm going to ask for a replacement just to write off the factor of a faulty mouse, and if not I'll buy different one









Thanks for the help, +rep to both of you;


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devotii*
> 
> eSports 2014 Summer Case


You're better off selling cases, 95% chance you'll get something worth less than $0.50.

I'm currently kicking myself for opening up a few just since I've had some extra money in my steam wallet from selling some bet winnings.

Junk after junk after junk after junk.


----------



## w35t

Just lost half my inventory on fnatic, awesome


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Just lost half my inventory on fnatic, awesome


How much value is that?


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I don't think it has anything to do with dirt of gunk - I just got the mouse around 4 hours ago out of the box.
> Yes, I remember my DeathAdder having an LOD option in its settings but I didn't touch it or alter the value at all, however the Logitech software doesn't offer anything in terms of the LOD. As for the pad, I use a Razer Goliathus Control cloth pad. I think I'm going to ask for a replacement just to write off the factor of a faulty mouse, and if not I'll buy different one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, +rep to both of you;


Just had to check ya never know







thanks for the rep


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Just lost half my inventory on fnatic, awesome


Rule number 1 of betting:
Do not bet what you cannot afford to lose.


----------



## w35t

$110


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Just lost half my inventory on fnatic, awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> $110












I bet against Fnatic. but i lost big on the VP vs. Titan game.


----------



## BruceB

Is _CSGO Lounge_ legit? If I place a bet and win, am I actually going to get my winnings?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> $110


Let's have a moment of silence.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Is _CSGO Lounge_ legit? If I place a bet and win, am I actually going to get my winnings?


Yes, tons of people use it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Is _CSGO Lounge_ legit? If I place a bet and win, am I actually going to get my winnings?


If it wasn't legit, the people here would not be talking about it as much as we do.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Yes, tons of people use it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If it wasn't legit, the people here would not be talking about it as much as we do.











I didn't know you could bet steam items like that. I think it's time to emtpy my inventory...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> CSGO 1.34.4.8 is live.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Release Notes for 9/17/2014
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Tec9: Improved accuracy and reduced recoil.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Added new spawn entities that can be placed in maps and are used and prioritized when playing arms race (info_armsrace_counterterrorist & info_armsrace_terrorist).
> - Fixed only one non-primary weapon showing on spectator player panels.
> - Improved performance as a spectator when the scoreboard was visible.
> 
> [OSX]
> - Improved dynamic shadow support.
> - Better detection of hardware capabilities to improve performance.
> - Added multi-threaded rendering support.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Inferno
> -- Added a boiler to boiler
> -- Fixed a missing texture near Bombsite B


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm. I wonder how far the TEC-9 got buffed. I hope to the point it's actually comparable to the 5-7. Would like to see it's ammocount per mag dropped to 20 like the 5-7 tho.
I'll check it out tonight in Deathmatch


----------



## dmasteR

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960679852/

This guy just uses my name lol. (Look at Previous alias)

Apparently a fanboy?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm. I wonder how far the TEC-9 got buffed. I hope to the point it's actually comparable to the 5-7. Would like to see it's ammocount per mag dropped to 20 like the 5-7 tho.
> I'll check it out tonight in Deathmatch


Nah, I like that they're different. It's like how the AK is different from the M4. They had to buff it somehow, I haven't seen one bought since the CZ was moved to its slot (and it was rare before that).


----------



## SheepMoose

That carry from the other teams top fragger, followed by the fact that we won with only 3 rounds on T-side. What a game!


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Nah, I like that they're different. It's like how the AK is different from the M4. They had to buff it somehow, I haven't seen one bought since the CZ was moved to its slot (and it was rare before that).


Well, you are absolutely right there but the TEC-9 was just so much worse then a P250 / CZ that no one bought it over them.
The 5-7 on the other hand is quite a popular buy even with the CZ on the same slot. I always have it equipped on CT and the CZ on T side.
Besides, the fact most CT's won't hesitate to drop their M4 for a AK says enough about which rifle is the better one in general.
I personally prefer the M4A1-S over the A4 and AK but yeah..

Also, just my humble opinion, i'd like to see a secondary pistol choice for the T's like the CT's have the P2000 and USP-S. The T's should have the Glock-18 and... for example the... Beretta 92FS (M9) or SIG P226..


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, you are absolutely right there but the TEC-9 was just so much worse then a P250 / CZ that no one bought it over them.
> The 5-7 on the other hand is quite a popular buy even with the CZ on the same slot. I always have it equipped on CT and the CZ on T side.
> Besides, the fact most CT's won't hesitate to drop their M4 for a AK says enough about which rifle is the better one in general...


By that logic (T guns are better), the TEC-9 should be buffed to the point of it being the pick of the slot! It'd be well OP then, but you can't nerf the 5-7 too much or it just becomes the P2000








I like the Tec-9 but I feel it should do more damage (at least over distance - less "drop-off"). I'm not fussed about the accuracy, but lower recoil is nice. In fact, they could make recoil reset worse/slower to balance it out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I personally prefer the M4A1-S over the A4 and AK but yeah....


I agree! Thought I was the only one, I hate the AK (better than the Galil, to be fair though)!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Also, just my humble opinion, i'd like to see a secondary pistol choice for the T's like the CT's have the P2000 and USP-S. The T's should have the Glock-18 and... for example the... Beretta 92FS (M9) or SIG P226..


Problem is, what would the alternative offer that the Glock doesn't? They could have nerfed the hell out of the CZ and made it T only, I suppose?


----------



## lolllll117

just got this from a mission


----------



## chemicalfan

Looks nice








Gotta jump on the next Operation, defo missed out this time


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Also, just my humble opinion, i'd like to see a secondary pistol choice for the T's like the CT's have the P2000 and USP-S. The T's should have the Glock-18 and... for example the... Beretta 92FS (M9) or SIG P226..


I agree with this completely, m9 please.


----------



## Crowe98

that feel when...

this was just in a regular deathmatch.

Turns out it was minimal wear, and the guy was blocking everyone who added him xD


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Problem is, what would the alternative offer that the Glock doesn't? They could have nerfed the hell out of the CZ and made it T only, I suppose?


Supressed? A supressed M9 would be so epic.. Less bullets per mag, low ammo count, more damage per shot and supressed.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Supressed? A supressed M9 would be so epic.. Less bullets per mag, low ammo count, more damage per shot and supressed.


Ts are supposed to be noisy and all about show. There's no silent T weapon ( well, except for the mac10, but that doesn't really count )


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Odd question, do you know Petra/lyrinses?


Never heard of them, nope.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> just got this from a mission


uugggghhhh, I hate you so much. I can't be the only one who only gets industrial drops from this crap operation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm. I wonder how far the TEC-9 got buffed. I hope to the point it's actually comparable to the 5-7. Would like to see it's ammocount per mag dropped to 20 like the 5-7 tho.
> I'll check it out tonight in Deathmatch


I honestly don't want it to be like the Five Seven at all. As far as I'm concerned it was good before this patch, I'll have to do some tests with it today to see how well it's been buffed.


----------



## w35t

All I ever get are indigo macs and umps.

Eff that guy that got the dragon lore.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> uugggghhhh, I hate you so much. I can't be the only one who only gets industrial drops from this crap operation.
> I honestly don't want it to be like the Five Seven at all. As far as I'm concerned it was good before this patch, I'll have to do some tests with it today to see how well it's been buffed.


I'm with ya.. The best I got was a battle scarred galil cerberus.. And like, 20 other useless €0.05 guns..


----------



## Aventadoor

Got lucky today







A butterfly knife | urban masked field tested








I'll sell it and buy some decent AK47 and M4!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Got lucky today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A butterfly knife | urban masked field tested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sell it and buy some decent AK47 and M4!


Give me a good deal on it







I've been wanting to buy a urban masked butterfly for a while now. Was looking at MW but FT might be ok xD


----------



## NateST

I've been playing with my lower ranked friends almost exclusively recently. After deranking from smfc because of the high percentage of blatant cheaters, I've really lost the drive to play at the upper tiers until the next ban wave.


----------



## mitavreb

Does anyone here use a G502 and were you able to remap the sniper button to a CSGO command button, like assigning it to the walk command?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Does anyone here use a G502 and were you able to remap the sniper button to a CSGO command button, like assigning it to the walk command?


you can assign it to anything, I have the g402 (which is awesome)


----------



## lolllll117

wow, what a lucky day. first i get that AK Jet Set, and today i unboxed a redline


----------



## Aventadoor

.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> uugggghhhh, I hate you so much. I can't be the only one who only gets industrial drops from this crap operation.


Yeah, the best I've gotten are a couple of Mil Specs, I actually saw a Dragon Lore drop a couple of days ago in a casual match.


----------



## Jack Mac

Can some of you guys +rep me on CSGL? I got minus repped by some loser with multiple accounts because I wouldn't take his low offer (he was short 40K)

http://csgolounge.com/profile?id=76561198062792213


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Can some of you guys +rep me on CSGL? I got minus repped by some loser with multiple accounts because I wouldn't take his low offer (he was short 40K)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://csgolounge.com/profile?id=76561198062792213


"Sorry, you cannot commend a user who has more rep than you" even though I have two accounts with the exact same number of rep :S


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> "Sorry, you cannot commend a user who has more rep than you" even though I have two accounts with the exact same number of rep :S


I was at -2 rep but I'm at 4 now, thanks to reddit.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I was at -2 rep but I'm at 4 now, thanks to reddit.


repped you (I AM RANOMDUDE HEEHEE also -repped that guy. i recommend buying your lounge rep with sticker caps


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> repped you (I AM RANOMDUDE HEEHEE also -repped that guy. i recommend buying your lounge rep with sticker caps


Thanks, and I don't think that buying rep is right, I'd prefer the rep that I deserve.


----------



## lolllll117

My first knife


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first knife


If you unboxed it, great!

Oh btw, I was lucky enough to get one of the most expensive drops I've gotten since I started ( not counting souvenir packages or operation crates RIGHT after they release ) - a Bravo case. Worth about $5 right now.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Thanks, and I don't think that buying rep is right, I'd prefer the rep that I deserve.


Trust me, no one has the rep they deserve.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first knife


How are you getting such awesome drops? My best drop this operation has been a 0.04EUR negev skin... XD


----------



## lolllll117

That knife one and my AK redline came out of a case. my AK Jet Set came from completing a mission.either way i've been spending a little too much money on cases recently









i'm going to tone it down though. i can't keep spending all this money


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> That knife one and my AK redline came out of a case. my AK Jet Set came from completing a mission.either way i've been spending a little too much money on cases recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to tone it down though. i can't keep spending all this money


Those keys are a bit pricey!
I usually sell my cases right away, I'm a bit unwilling to spend 1,75EUR on a key and then get a drop that's worth less!


----------



## funkmetal

So, I am offically out of the Silver Ranks, Just got Gold Nova 1!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first knife


NICE! I'm actually looking to buy a Bayonet then later on I'm going to grab a Butterfly :3 yes, I'll have two knives xD


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> NICE! I'm actually looking to buy a Bayonet then later on I'm going to grab a Butterfly :3 yes, I'll have two knives xD


Nothing wrong with having 2 Knives. I have a Butterfly Vanilla for my CT side and a Karambit Vanilla for my T Side







Although I wouldnt mind having a M9 Bayo or regular Bayo for my CT side


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Nothing wrong with having 2 Knives. I have a Butterfly Vanilla for my CT side and a Karambit Vanilla for my T Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I wouldnt mind having a M9 Bayo or regular Bayo for my CT side


I have both Butterfly and Karambit vanilla as well.







But I have Karambit as CT and Butterfly as T.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I have both Butterfly and Karambit vanilla as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have Karambit as CT and Butterfly as T.


lol, I was actually looking at the steam market and seeing if its worth it to sell my Butterfly for a Stat Trak M9 Bayo Vanilla


----------



## morbid_bean

Does anyone know if the Operation Breakout Mission drops are included with the weekly drop limit? Or if there is a limit to the Mission drops itself? I have played like 10 games and have not seen one drop.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Operation Breakout Mission drops are included with the weekly drop limit? Or if there is a limit to the Mission drops itself? I have played like 10 games and have not seen one drop.


You get the mission drops on top of weekly drops, so two cases + two weapons + mission drops per week.


----------



## morbid_bean

EXCELLENT Thank You  +Rep!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> NICE! I'm actually looking to buy a Bayonet then later on I'm going to grab a Butterfly :3 yes, I'll have two knives xD
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with having 2 Knives. I have a Butterfly Vanilla for my CT side and a Karambit Vanilla for my T Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I wouldnt mind having a M9 Bayo or regular Bayo for my CT side
Click to expand...

i want to work my way up to a stattrak butterfly knife. interested in trading?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Operation Breakout Mission drops are included with the weekly drop limit? Or if there is a limit to the Mission drops itself? I have played like 10 games and have not seen one drop.
> 
> 
> 
> You get the mission drops on top of weekly drops, so two cases + two weapons + mission drops per week.
Click to expand...

very good to know! that explains why i haven't gotten missions in awhile.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Nothing wrong with having 2 Knives. I have a Butterfly Vanilla for my CT side and a Karambit Vanilla for my T Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I wouldnt mind having a M9 Bayo or regular Bayo for my CT side


Agreed. I'm hoping I can grab a Urban Masked Bayo and then I'm not sure on the Butterfly knife I'd want. ST knives are eh in my eyes even though my main weapons are always ST lol


----------



## Kyal

ST knives are meh, do agree. Currently have a M9 Blue Steel FT & Kara vanilla, get bored of knives too quickly.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i want to work my way up to a stattrak butterfly knife. interested in trading?


Sorry, I just traded my Butterfly Vanilla to Zemco for His Butterfly Fade + Some "Keys"


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Sorry, I just traded my Butterfly Vanilla to Zemco for His Butterfly Fade + Some "Keys"


He means paypal


----------



## Sikkamore

<3333 Olof! Needless to say this is my desktop background now lol

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=313860800


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> He means paypal


I have no idea what you mean?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Sorry, I just traded my Butterfly Vanilla to Zemco for His Butterfly Fade + Some "Keys"
> 
> 
> 
> He means paypal
Click to expand...

That's fine. i'm probably going to see if someone wants to trade me on the CS:GO lounge for a butterfly knife


----------



## Imprezzion

You have got to be kidding me...

Me and some friends (Silver Elite to Gold 3 with me being MGE) played a match on Dust II. Enemy team was all 5 Gold 4 premade.

The hax on those Russians.. man oh man that was just hilarious.. It was pretty much impossible to go to B cause they'd just AWP headshot you as you crossed. Even if you waited for 15 seconds. There where no shots either so no lucky timed prefire, but as soon as you crossed the gap in the doors? boom. Hell, I even waited for 35 seconds one round. Still instant headshot as I crossed with a jump. With a smoke blocking the doors...

Then the triggerbotting on B site became so obvious we just gave them 16-2 and be done with it. I mena, they'd running headshot you with a AWP not even looking in your direction...

On the upside, next match on Nuke was a 16-4 for us vs. others so...


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> You have got to be kidding me...
> 
> Me and some friends (Silver Elite to Gold 3 with me being MGE) played a match on Dust II. Enemy team was all 5 Gold 4 premade.
> 
> The hax on those Russians.. man oh man that was just hilarious.. It was pretty much impossible to go to B cause they'd just AWP headshot you as you crossed. Even if you waited for 15 seconds. There where no shots either so no lucky timed prefire, but as soon as you crossed the gap in the doors? boom. Hell, I even waited for 35 seconds one round. Still instant headshot as I crossed with a jump. With a smoke blocking the doors...
> 
> Then the triggerbotting on B site became so obvious we just gave them 16-2 and be done with it. I mena, they'd running headshot you with a AWP not even looking in your direction...
> 
> On the upside, next match on Nuke was a 16-4 for us vs. others so...


First mm I played in a few weeks and we were 13-2 at halftime. They were trash,but second round somehow they came back 16-13. I'm not calling cheats,but it was fishy...


----------



## bobsaget

This scenario can happen. I recently played with some DMG/LE friends on nuke. We started as Ts, we got rekt so hard. 14 1 at halftime. We came back after that and won 10 rounds as CTs, although we lost.


----------



## chemicalfan

That's because CT is so OP on Nuke, I love it because it makes me feel like I don't suck so much


----------



## funkmetal

It's so pretty, and its mine now


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> It's so pretty, and its mine now


I'm so jelly. I just want a butterfly knife. Don't care for the color...


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> It's so pretty, and its mine now


VERY NICE! Fade looks really good on the Butterfly. Making me lean towards one instead of a Night ;D


----------



## Ukkooh

Finally broke the barrier from DMG to LE. The other team's topfragger was a supreme as well. Let see if this lasts.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> It's so pretty, and its mine now

























That's the knife i want!

also nice name


----------



## krnmc

Lol got my third knife not too long ago few of my friends were pretty angry at me ><

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyal

i have given up on opening cases, wont get a knife ever @[email protected]


----------



## BruceB

I've been waiting for a new mission for aegis now, I've played about 5hrs since my last drop and still nothing!









Is there a trick to getting a mission drop?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> i have given up on opening cases, wont get a knife ever @[email protected]


Smart man, it's a mug's game









No mention in here of the CSGO move to Linux - I haven't confirmed it myself yet, but Phoronix posted about it overnight.
Over the moon


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Smart man, it's a mug's game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mention in here of the CSGO move to Linux - I haven't confirmed it myself yet, but Phoronix posted about it overnight.
> Over the moon


No need to confirm anything, CS:GO offically released for linux.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I've been waiting for a new mission for aegis now, I've played about 5hrs since my last drop and still nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a trick to getting a mission drop?


Sadly there is not :/

Currently waiting for one myself

EDIT: I love how it says you can have 2 missions at the same time. This happened to me when I first started playing I had 2 for a brief period...never seen it again


----------



## acroback

Am I the only one who never spent a single penny on any keys?









Yeah, call me stupid but I see no point in spending my $$ for some virtual Item which adds no value to gameplay.

GG


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acroback*
> 
> Am I the only one who never spent a single penny on any keys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, call me stupid but I see no point in spending my $$ for some virtual Item which adds no value to gameplay.
> 
> GG


Technically I never did


----------



## chemicalfan

I bought a key once, before anything else, as I didn't know anything about skins in general. Unlocked a 5-7 Nightshade, and started my addiction. Now I can't use a gun in game unless it's got a skin


----------



## funkmetal

Anyone here want to trade for my AK Vulcan (MW) before it sells on the Market? Looking for a Stat Track Glock Water Elemental FN or MW? If FN I can add in either a Non Stat Trak Water Elemental MW or a Deagle Conspiracy FN?


----------



## Jack Mac

Can someone give me a PC on this fast?


http://imgur.com/WtVdz


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Sadly there is not :/
> 
> Currently waiting for one myself
> 
> EDIT: I love how it says you can have 2 missions at the same time. This happened to me when I first started playing I had 2 for a brief period...never seen it again


I got 2 at a time at the start, then one at a time and now, after just 4 missions I don't get any


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Can someone give me a PC on this fast?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WtVdz


Pics of the other side?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Pics of the other side?


He didn't have any screens, I had to inspect. Although I was under the impression that backside doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Jack Mac

YOLO, I accepted the trade offer for this knife. I gave him a Karambit Slaughter FN (no pattern) for this:


http://imgur.com/8ICxA


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Anyone here want to trade for my AK Vulcan (MW) before it sells on the Market? Looking for a Stat Track Glock Water Elemental FN or MW? If FN I can add in either a Non Stat Trak Water Elemental MW or a Deagle Conspiracy FN?


Well, first time using the trade feature in CSGO Lounge and the Vulcan was gone within 3 minutes, Got a Stat Trak Water Elemental (FN) for it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acroback*
> 
> Am I the only one who never spent a single penny on any keys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, call me stupid but I see no point in spending my $$ for some virtual Item which adds no value to gameplay.
> 
> GG


Virtual items can cost a lot of money. If you know how to work the market correctly, or bet you can make tons of money.


----------



## funkmetal

Truer words have never been spoken
Quote:


> CS:GO is a pay-to-win game: buying power equals firepower.


Source: http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/09/22/how-to-win-eco-rounds-in-csgo/


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> YOLO, I accepted the trade offer for this knife. I gave him a Karambit Slaughter FN (no pattern) for this:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8ICxA


You profited. A lot.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> You profited. A lot.


Yep, a LOT. That's gotta be worth like 500 keys, right? For a 240 key Karambit I'd say you done well


----------



## Kyal

that kara is beautiful, you made the right choice accepting LOL


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> You profited. A lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, a LOT. That's gotta be worth like 500 keys, right? For a 240 key Karambit I'd say you done well
Click to expand...

It would be worth even more if the backside was just as blue as the playside.


----------



## Shanenanigans

And here I am looking at my gut.


----------



## Jack Mac

Are you guys sure it's really worth 500K? I think I'll have a hard time finding a 500K offer for it lol. But at least I know I made a huge profit, which is nice.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Are you guys sure it's really worth 500K? I think I'll have a hard time finding a 500K offer for it lol. But at least I know I made a huge profit, which is nice.


When you make a huge jump in profit like you just did, you should try selling it for a little bit less than what it's worth or the average price. For this case, you should sell it for 400-450k to make it more appealing and more people will want to buy it as well.


----------



## funkmetal

While we're on the CH Knife subject, what should I offer for this Flip or should I pass on it? I'm not getting it to use, I'm looking for a quick turn around?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Are you guys sure it's really worth 500K? I think I'll have a hard time finding a 500K offer for it lol. But at least I know I made a huge profit, which is nice.


I would say 300 quicksell, 350 average, 400 if you accept items. I personally would push to attempt to get more of course


----------



## 856Media

Hey guys, I am streaming tonight and am looking for 2 more players so we can get into some competitive. We are by no means really any good just looking to get some seat time.





 is the stream if anyone wanted to watch. Hope you guys get a change to tune in.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *856Media*
> 
> Hey guys, I am streaming tonight and am looking for 2 more players so we can get into some competitive. We are by no means really any good just looking to get some seat time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the stream if anyone wanted to watch. Hope you guys get a change to tune in.


Well bummer! If I didn't have to race to bed here soon for work.. I would offer to play with you guys.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Well bummer! If I didn't have to race to bed here soon for work.. I would offer to play with you guys.


Thanks man. I just started streaming and obviously love to have more followers and such but yea, were looking for a solid 5 to continue to do competitive with.


----------



## funkmetal

Hey could you guys go check out my thread about looking for a new mouse and give me some suggestions?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514996/g700s-is-acting-weird-looking-for-new-mouse/0_20


----------



## dmasteR

For those who missed it!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who missed it!


Saw that live before work. I actually switched to the P2000 after seeing it lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Saw that live before work. I actually switched to the P2000 after seeing it lol


Here I was thinking I was the only one who switched to the P2K after I watched this, lol.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Here I was thinking I was the only one who switched to the P2K after I watched this, lol.


P2000 is where its been from day dot. Its unexplainable but the USP just feels sluggish 2 me.


----------



## Imprezzion

USP-S in my personal feeling has less ammo and with the prefire i usually do in pistol rounds you run out of ammo quickly.
It's more accurate, especially when moving. Feels more powerful per shot to the body / armor and headshots feel easier to hit.

P2000 feels more like a ''spray'' gun and I use both depending on the map.
Some maps I like to run M4AA1-S + USP-S and on others I run M4A4 + P2000.


----------



## funkmetal

If you have a ST Vulcan MW or FN and would like to trade it, hit up this Lounge link, if you dont think its a good offer, tell me what you think I should do to get to a MW or FN ST Vulcan?

http://csgolounge.com/trade?t=27140913


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Here I was thinking I was the only one who switched to the P2K after I watched this, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> P2000 is where its been from day dot. Its unexplainable but the USP just feels sluggish 2 me.
Click to expand...

The P2K is incredible. I've gotten a number of first round aces with it.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> The P2K is incredible. I've gotten a number of first round aces with it.


I want to test a little theory I have.

Do you guys think your better at Pistol/Eco/Buy Rounds?


----------



## Devotii

My go to pistol is P250 (to buy) but I usually pick up a Deagle when I see one on the ground


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I want to test a little theory I have.
> 
> Do you guys think your better at Pistol/Eco/Buy Rounds?


I would say I'm better on Buy Rounds and decent at Pistol Rounds, Eco I'm trash at unless I get lucky shots


----------



## TheYonderGod

How do I down-rank when out of my last 8, I only lost 1 and tied 1, the rest were wins. Edit: oh, I lost 2, and I downranked from my second to last game, so it could have been 3 at that point. Whatever, idc, I just thought it was weird.

http://i.imgur.com/Rj9PPRs.jpg


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> How do I down-rank when out of my last 8, I only lost 1 and tied 1, the rest were wins. Edit: oh, I lost 2, and I downranked from my second to last game, so it could have been 3 at that point. Whatever, idc, I just thought it was weird.
> http://i.imgur.com/Rj9PPRs.jpg


AFAIK, rank is determined by how many _rounds_ you win/lose not _matches_! If you win a few games by 1 or 2 rounds then lose one match by 14 rounds then your 'rank points' (or whatever you want to call them) will decrease.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> How do I down-rank when out of my last 8, I only lost 1 and tied 1, the rest were wins. Edit: oh, I lost 2, and I downranked from my second to last game, so it could have been 3 at that point. Whatever, idc, I just thought it was weird.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Rj9PPRs.jpg


If those losses were against lower ranked guys it would make sense. Do you have any memory of their ranks?


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> I want to test a little theory I have.
> 
> Do you guys think your better at Pistol/Eco/Buy Rounds?


I'd say I'm more consistent in buy rounds but I've had my best rounds with the P2K and the Swag 7.


----------



## Imprezzion

Swag-7 eco rounds







So much fun when the enemy's anti-eco strat is a blind rush









Also, in a eco I pretty much always buy a 5-7 on CT and a P250 on T. If I have a lot more money then the rest of my team or someone drops me a shotgun i'll take it and otherwise i'll buy armor.

Have gotten at least 2 eco round aces with the 5-7, one on Nuke and one on Inferno. Got one P250 ace as well but that was just one kill with the actual P250 because I picked up the kill on a lurker and got his AK. The proceeded to flank the entire enemy team with the AK when they got distracted by my teammates jumpshooting pistols over a box









But yeah, i'd like to say im actually better in eco / pistol rounds yeah. I actually get 3 or more kills in ~75% of the pistol rounds I play.


----------



## bobsaget

Felt like posting this here.


----------



## 856Media

Have you guys seen Frankies ( https://www.youtube.com/user/FRANKIEonPCin1080p/videos ) intro to CSGO videos? Some of them were pretty informative, picked up on stuff I didn't know about. I am also a CS noob. been playing a long time, since 1.3. still noob.


----------



## Sikkamore

My CZ work as been JW like in a 128 tick server. Literally getting two shot headshots. My team and I were flashed at A on Cache and they were all killed immediately. There I sat, alone on A with nothing but an AWP and a CZ. 3 enemies come around the site from squeeky and I immediately tap one in the head twice then twitch shot two others, one for a headshot the other with enough body shots. Then another guy came out and I immediately headshot him lol my team was like 'dude, you cleared all of A by yourself with nothing but a CZ? HACKER!' xD


----------



## Jack Mac

So do you guys think I could get a "pinky" karambit fade for my knife?


----------



## 856Media

I am looking for players for a CSGO comp lobby tonight. around 8pm EST. probably going to need 2 or 3 people. Hit me up on steam or PM me here.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/fullderpgaming/


----------



## NateST

What rank? I'm usually on around 9:30 est.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> What rank? I'm usually on around 9:30 est.


Were all very low.


----------



## dmasteR

Who does everyone have in their Top 5 best players in CS:GO currently?

get_right
olofmeister
shoxie
device
GuardiaN

Is my list in no particular order.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who does everyone have in their Top 5 best players in CS:GO currently?
> 
> get_right
> olofmeister
> shoxie
> device
> GuardiaN
> 
> Is my list in no particular order.


Why no friberg or JW? :O


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Why no friberg or JW? :O


I don't think either of them are a top 5 player. JW and Friberg are excellent players, but not a top 5 IMO.


----------



## Jack Mac

No love for Hiko?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't think either of them are a top 5 player. JW and Friberg are excellent players, but not a top 5 IMO.


Agree on Friberg, not JW. I think Hiko is harder to place since he doesn't compete in the European scene, given his previous performances though he might deserve a place.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> No love for Hiko?


yeah, this saddens me









Oh, and I figure I would ask another random question. If CSGO did not have the M4A1-S, USP-S, CZ-75, and Weapon Skins in the game, would you still play it?



Spoiler: Warning: My answer



Yes, the game is still fun regardless of those items missing from the game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> No love for Hiko?


Guys, this is MY top 5. Whats YOURS?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> yeah, this saddens me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I figure I would ask another random question. If CSGO did not have the M4A1-S, USP-S, CZ-75, and Weapon Skins in the game, would you still play it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: My answer
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the game is still fun regardless of those items missing from the game.


I made this thread, and have been playing since BETA. So absolutely YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 856Media

- pros are streaming here. awesome stuff.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Oh, and I figure I would ask another random question. If CSGO did not have the M4A1-S, USP-S, CZ-75, and Weapon Skins in the game, would you still play it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: My answer
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the game is still fun regardless of those items missing from the game.


Yeah. I kinda lost some respect for the game for caving into skins. Now I could care less. I'll always play counter strike no matter how bad they break it


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> yeah, this saddens me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I figure I would ask another random question. If CSGO did not have the M4A1-S, USP-S, CZ-75, and Weapon Skins in the game, would you still play it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: My answer
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the game is still fun regardless of those items missing from the game.


Skins do very little for me as you may have been able to tell. As long as the game has a rifle thats affordable and the first bullet is accurate when standing still then ill keep playing (although the irony being i think im about done with comp cs).

Also top 5 :

Get_right
Olaf
KennyS
Shox
dupreeh

In a year or so id expect device to be on that list.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Yeah. I kinda lost some respect for the game for caving into skins. Now I could care less. I'll always play counter strike no matter how bad they break it


I'm pretty much the same way, I honestly think I would like CSGO better today if all of those things didn't get added to begin with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Skins do very little for me as you may have been able to tell. As long as the game has a rifle thats affordable and the first bullet is accurate when standing still then ill keep playing (although the irony being i think im about done with comp cs).


Yet again same here, even with the competitive thing. I have not played a single competitive match in two months, going on three. I can no longer stand the toxic players in competitive and so I've just decided to let them rot in their own garbage.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm pretty much the same way, I honestly think I would like CSGO better today if all of those things didn't get added to begin with.
> Yet again same here, even with the competitive thing. I have not played a single competitive match in two months, going on three. I can no longer stand the toxic players in competitive and so I've just decided to let them rot in their own garbage.


Sorry I think were speaking at cross purposes. I mean i dont think im going to carry on playing Counter strike competitively. Team currently on a 2 week break due to end of season and I kinda wish it was longer because i would rather play SF4 or WoW. Not got the same drive to put in the long hours Deathmatching etc. i think the only reason im still playing is because im already good and it would take a lot of effort to become competitive at any other game. However I think i know deep down inside im done.


----------



## Kyal

My top5.
Get_right
Hiko
Olof
Device
Flusha


----------



## morbid_bean

HeHe, Is it me or does Casual matches seem alot harder than comp. Whenever I play casual, it seems like I cant get many kills, and i seem to die alot more offten than a comp game.


----------



## PolyMorphist

My top 5:

GeT_RiGhT
f0rest
Xist
friberg
Fifflaren


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm pretty much the same way, I honestly think I would like CSGO better today if all of those things didn't get added to begin with.
> Yet again same here, even with the competitive thing. I have not played a single competitive match in two months, going on three. I can no longer stand the toxic players in competitive and so I've just decided to let them rot in their own garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I think were speaking at cross purposes. I mean i dont think im going to carry on playing Counter strike competitively. Team currently on a 2 week break due to end of season and I kinda wish it was longer because i would rather play SF4 or WoW. Not got the same drive to put in the long hours Deathmatching etc. i think the only reason im still playing is because im already good and it would take a lot of effort to become competitive at any other game. However I think i know deep down inside im done.
Click to expand...

Different reasons for quitting but same result. The community isn't the only reason I quit, but it is the main reason. I just don't wanna have to play the game every day to maintain consistency, I would rather relax and play other games because I find doing that more enjoyable than playing counter strike competitively.


----------



## krz94

my top5:

get_right
shox
olof
jw
hiko/skadoodle (I actually played a comp match against hiko and yea the guy has crazy aim) skadoodle is probably my favorite awper and the one I consider the best at it followed closely by jw

oh also since I played 1.6 the longest before csgo, I would probably keep playing csgo for as long as it keeps the same game mechanics and concepts and most of the weapons/maps from 1.6. i dont mind new weapons though as long as they dont break the game


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> My top 5:
> 
> GeT_RiGhT
> f0rest
> Xist
> friberg
> Fifflaren


You forgot Devilwalk -.-


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> my top5:
> 
> get_right
> shox
> olof
> jw
> hiko/skadoodle (I actually played a comp match against hiko and yea the guy has crazy aim) skadoodle is probably my favorite awper and the one I consider the best at it followed closely by jw
> 
> oh also since I played 1.6 the longest before csgo, I would probably keep playing csgo for as long as it keeps the same game mechanics and concepts and most of the weapons/maps from 1.6. i dont mind new weapons though as long as they dont break the game


that must have been crazy playing against a pro player. did you get Rekt?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Top 5:

GeT_RiGhT
f0rest
GuardiaN
olofmeister
shox

Changes quite a lot, even picking a top 10 isn't easy. apEX, friberg, device, Snax, JW to name a few - even people like NBK and Happy are looking completely different at the moment.

For Caseking next week they should play at an unknown time then cast the demo, it's getting stupid with everyone either being DDoS'd or using it as a reason for a pause.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Top 5:
> 
> GeT_RiGhT
> f0rest
> GuardiaN
> olofmeister
> shox
> 
> Changes quite a lot, even picking a top 10 isn't easy. apEX, friberg, device, Snax, JW to name a few - even people like NBK and Happy are looking completely different at the moment.
> 
> For Caseking next week they should play at an unknown time then cast the demo, it's getting stupid with everyone either being DDoS'd or using it as a reason for a pause.


IMO f0rest is overated. Id say he was somewhere around top 15 now.

EDIT: Wish CSGO had a more complete history of games a la Dota 2


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who does everyone have in their Top 5 best players in CS:GO currently?
> 
> get_right
> olofmeister
> shoxie
> device
> GuardiaN
> 
> Is my list in no particular order.


Device
Guardian
Forest
Get_right
kennys


----------



## Sikkamore

My top 5:

Olof
JW
Get_right
kennys
Guardian


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> that must have been crazy playing against a pro player. did you get Rekt?


In my prime. I sound old.. back a few years ago I played a few matches with hiko and skadoodle. I held my own. But still got rekt. .


----------



## 856Media

I am in desperate need of 2 or 3 players to play with us in competitve. If anyone here is willing to put in some time with us, please message me. Need some reliable people.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Device
> Guardian
> Forest
> Get_right
> kennys


Same, except I'd probably replace f0rest with olofmeiser


----------



## chemicalfan

Funny how get_right features in every list, but I actually thought he was slightly off the boil at ESL One. Still very good, but overshadowed by friberg I thought. That said, it was a while ago now, maybe I happened to watch on off days (not a massive streamer, to be honest)

Also, played CS:GO under Linux for the first time last night, and it rocked. I'm pretty sure I've turned the graphics settings up higher than Windows, and the framerate is still quick (enough for me)! Can't tell though, as it appears they've done away with the showfps command?!


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Funny how get_right features in every list, but I actually thought he was slightly off the boil at ESL One. Still very good, but overshadowed by friberg I thought. That said, it was a while ago now, maybe I happened to watch on off days (not a massive streamer, to be honest)
> 
> Also, played CS:GO under Linux for the first time last night, and it rocked. I'm pretty sure I've turned the graphics settings up higher than Windows, and the framerate is still quick (enough for me)! Can't tell though, as it appears they've done away with the showfps command?!


He was off for most of the tournament but went in hard during the final few matches.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> He was off for most of the tournament but went in hard during the final few matches.


It was only the final few matches I saw, just seemed to lose out in 1v1 more than I thought, and got outflanked a few times, whereas friberg looked unstoppable (as did JW most of the time). Maybe it was a bad day, or just unlucky at the time (i.e. not an average get_right performance)

Edit: Sorry, I read "off" as in "absent", but I guess you meant "off form"? Either way, it's probably the odd round I remember rather than the average (maybe the casters didn't show his finer moments)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> It was only the final few matches I saw, just seemed to lose out in 1v1 more than I thought, and got outflanked a few times, whereas friberg looked unstoppable (as did JW most of the time). Maybe it was a bad day, or just unlucky at the time (i.e. not an average get_right performance)
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I read "off" as in "absent", but I guess you meant "off form"? Either way, it's probably the odd round I remember rather than the average (maybe the casters didn't show his finer moments)


With GTR, it's more the potential he has to be a complete game changer. He'll occasionally pull of things that no one else would because of his gamesense. He has brilliant timing - often knows what the other team will be doing as well. That's part of the reason I put f0rest in my top 5, doesn't always come off but then you get a game where he gets 37 kills and looks in another league to everyone else. friberg looks more impressive at times because he's an entry fragger - you'll see him run up banana and get a quick double and that looks really dominant. He did have some great clutch rounds at Cologne though.


----------



## chemicalfan

I know I'm too inexperienced to tell the difference, but it's just the sense of "who will win this dual", and it just seemed to be friberg (for NiP, anyway). I guess it should be reflected in a low number of deaths, I suppose statistically that shows the best player in my eyes (it's easier to go YOLO than to play cautious & sensible). I mean, if someone gets 37 kills but 29 deaths, that doesn't seem like a pro in my eyes. I see people do that in Silver, lol

I know you can't judge it that way though, because someone has to get a kill in order for someone to die, and in a 5v5, it'll be balanced out somehow. I just know that I'd rather have 3 less deaths than 3 more kills, statistically (although it could be me simply justifying my crap aim, lol)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I know I'm too inexperienced to tell the difference, but it's just the sense of "who will win this dual", and it just seemed to be friberg (for NiP, anyway). I guess it should be reflected in a low number of deaths, I suppose statistically that shows the best player in my eyes (it's easier to go YOLO than to play cautious & sensible). I mean, if someone gets 37 kills but 29 deaths, that doesn't seem like a pro in my eyes. I see people do that in Silver, lol
> 
> I know you can't judge it that way though, because someone has to get a kill in order for someone to die, and in a 5v5, it'll be balanced out somehow. I just know that I'd rather have 3 less deaths than 3 more kills, statistically (although it could be me simply justifying my crap aim, lol)


KDR isn't important, nor is having a small number of deaths. If you play 30 rounds and die every round but always get an entry tor two you'd have done a good job for your team. 1 kill can completely change a round, the good players get those when they matter. GTR does it in his lurker role, sometimes he'll catch 1 or 2 people rotating and it'll completely stop the other teams ability to retake for example.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I know I'm too inexperienced to tell the difference, but it's just the sense of "who will win this dual", and it just seemed to be friberg (for NiP, anyway). I guess it should be reflected in a low number of deaths, I suppose statistically that shows the best player in my eyes (it's easier to go YOLO than to play cautious & sensible). I mean, if someone gets 37 kills but 29 deaths, that doesn't seem like a pro in my eyes. I see people do that in Silver, lol
> 
> I know you can't judge it that way though, because someone has to get a kill in order for someone to die, and in a 5v5, it'll be balanced out somehow. I just know that I'd rather have 3 less deaths than 3 more kills, statistically (although it could be me simply justifying my crap aim, lol)


The real test of skill is "did you do you job?"

If you job is to hold solo inside on train for example. Your pretty much going to die every round they go inside, your job isn't to hold the site its to kill as many of them as possible and buy as much time as possible for your team. You are going to kill 2 of them about 30% of the time, 1 of them 50% of the time and die without getting a kill 20% of the time. You cant be expected to do more than that.

The guy playing rotate however is likely to get at least 1 kill a round and more on the rounds you win because he is effectively shooting people who are trying to kill the first guy. He will get to the bombsite while the fight is going on no matter which site its at and so has far more opportunity to get kills. He also will most likely survive on the rounds you win whereas the first guy will either:

A. Die if they come inside (B)
B. Be to late to actually win the round and so die trying
C. try to save and either die or not get any kills and survive

In short the B player needs to play way better than the rotator for him to have better KDR.

Just an example (if not a poorly constructed one i came up with on the spot) of how its hard to judge skill/how well someone played by stats.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> The real test of skill is "did you do you job?"
> 
> If you job is to hold solo inside on train for example. Your pretty much going to die every round they go inside, your job isn't to hold the site its to kill as many of them as possible and buy as much time as possible for your team. You are going to kill 2 of them about 30% of the time, 1 of them 50% of the time and die without getting a kill 20% of the time. You cant be expected to do more than that.
> 
> The guy playing rotate however is likely to get at least 1 kill a round and more on the rounds you win because he is effectively shooting people who are trying to kill the first guy. He will get to the bombsite while the fight is going on no matter which site its at and so has far more opportunity to get kills. He also will most likely survive on the rounds you win whereas the first guy will either:
> 
> A. Die if they come inside (B)
> B. Be to late to actually win the round and so die trying
> C. try to save and either die or not get any kills and survive
> 
> In short the B player needs to play way better than the rotator for him to have better KDR.
> 
> Just an example (if not a poorly constructed one i came up with on the spot) of how its hard to judge skill/how well someone played by stats.


I disagree. CS isn't about "Did you do your job?" at all. It's about you helping your teammates get the job done.

The "Did you do your job" analogy is just used for MM.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I disagree. CS isn't about "Did you do your job?" at all. It's about you helping your teammates get the job done.
> 
> The "Did you do your job" analogy is just used for MM.


But you have to do your job to let your teammates also do their job. If you die straight away in Pwnography's example then you're going to screw the rest of your team over as they'll get into the site easily. MM is more about, did you get the frag.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> But you have to do your job to let your teammates also do their job. If you die straight away in Pwnography's example then you're going to screw the rest of your team over as they'll get into the site easily. MM is more about, did you get the frag.


In that case, the person of everyone's hate - Fifflaren should've been kicked from NiP for not doing his job and dying early or getting picked off or whatever.

CS is a lot more complex than that. There's damage, information, strategy all involved. Anyone can get frags; anyone can stay alive, but that's not the point of the game.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> In that case, the person of everyone's hate - Fifflaren should've been kicked from NiP for not doing his job and dying early or getting picked off or whatever.
> 
> CS is a lot more complex than that. There's damage, information, strategy all involved. Anyone can get frags; anyone can stay alive, but that's not the point of the game.


He should, in theory. Its just not worth taking that risk while they are winning.

Your job is in some circumstances to help your team. Like I said if your solo B your job is to help your team by delaying the rush as soon as possible and give accurate calls.

Helping your team is a subset of doing your job imo.


----------



## chemicalfan

Solo queuing doesn't really leave you with a defined job, so I tend to slot into a role that I feel will allow me to live longer. It's hard to explain, but I try really hard not to die. For example, on Nuke CT side, I like holding ramp from hell, then pushing through to lobby after a minute or so, or sometimes rotating to mini instead. I'm not very good at fleeing, so if more than 2 Ts come out I'll take a couple of shots then try to run away to hell (and probably die). Hopefully I'm helping the team, as if they get the bomb down I can easily rotate to either site (even if B is a tricky solo retake from ramp).

More often then not, my style leaves me alive last, and clutching. It's an area I need to work on


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> He should, in theory. Its just not worth taking that risk while they are winning.
> 
> Your job is in some circumstances to help your team. Like I said if your solo B your job is to help your team by delaying the rush as soon as possible and give accurate calls.
> 
> Helping your team is a subset of doing your job imo.


So your logic is basically, do your job.

I'll solo B. Throw my regular nades and such, get rushed by a glock train (or a more feasible AK train), die without taking anyone out and since I've soloed B my team has taken a risk of putting 4 people at A and they're too far out. Can't help me team except tell them that I got rushed and wasn't able to take anyone out.

In that case, I should get kicked off the team if this happens a few times.

Don't forget, certain decisions are risky. That doesn't mean do your job or something. It just enables the team to stop functioning as a unit and everyone "doing" their job. Also allows for blame to be shifted ( I took down 2 Ts while soloing B and then I got traded, I've done my job, ).

It's my 2c. This is how you won't find teams play. Everyone doing their job together is more important.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Solo queuing doesn't really leave you with a defined job, so I tend to slot into a role that I feel will allow me to live longer. It's hard to explain, but I try really hard not to die. For example, on Nuke CT side, I like holding ramp from hell, then pushing through to lobby after a minute or so, or sometimes rotating to mini instead. I'm not very good at fleeing, so if more than 2 Ts come out I'll take a couple of shots then try to run away to hell (and probably die). Hopefully I'm helping the team, as if they get the bomb down I can easily rotate to either site (even if B is a tricky solo retake from ramp).
> 
> More often then not, my style leaves me alive last, and clutching. It's an area I need to work on


Just some advice, if your playing ramp solo then its better to play from the ramp. This way you can drop down to lower site and keep control of lower. Holding hell is the job of the rotator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So your logic is basically, do your job.
> 
> I'll solo B. Throw my regular nades and such, get rushed by a glock train (or a more feasible AK train), die without taking anyone out and since I've soloed B my team has taken a risk of putting 4 people at A and they're too far out. Can't help me team except tell them that I got rushed and wasn't able to take anyone out.
> 
> In that case, I should get kicked off the team if this happens a few times.
> 
> Don't forget, certain decisions are risky. That doesn't mean do your job or something. It just enables the team to stop functioning as a unit and everyone "doing" their job. Also allows for blame to be shifted ( I took down 2 Ts while soloing B and then I got traded, I've done my job, ).
> 
> It's my 2c. This is how you won't find teams play. Everyone doing their job together is more important.


If the enemy team is continually going B and your still playing a 1-4 for the entire round then your caller isn't "doing his job". And yes if your not getting a single return frag then you aren't doing your job and you aren't playing well and if you continued to do that (over a extended period of time) I could understand why you were kicked. Getting 1 return frag isn't a big ask.

Counterstrike is a game of teamwork no doubt but if you cant be relied on to do a job then the rest of your team are unable to do theirs.

Also I think if you look at it objectively Fifflaren is like a top 100 player at best (id say less, but its hard to be accurate after this point)


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just some advice, if your playing ramp solo then its better to play from the ramp. This way you can drop down to lower site and keep control of lower. Holding hell is the job of the rotator.


Do you mean from behind the box in the middle of the room? I mix it up by playing there, and sometimes (rarely), from the corner by where they come out (don't know the name, it's a good shotgun spot







)

I've never played train so I don't know it, but if you're getting rushed, and you hold the same spot, I'd be smoking it next round 100%, flashing if I heard footsteps

Edit: That's "big box" and "close right" respectively (just checked the map!)


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Funny how get_right features in every list, but I actually thought he was slightly off the boil at ESL One. Still very good, but overshadowed by friberg I thought. That said, it was a while ago now, maybe I happened to watch on off days (not a massive streamer, to be honest)
> 
> Also, played CS:GO under Linux for the first time last night, and it rocked. I'm pretty sure I've turned the graphics settings up higher than Windows, and the framerate is still quick (enough for me)! Can't tell though, as it appears they've done away with the showfps command?!


the ONLY reason I have him on my list is because of his lurking and reaction times. It is crazy how great his game sense is when he lurks


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Just some advice, if your playing ramp solo then its better to play from the ramp. This way you can drop down to lower site and keep control of lower. Holding hell is the job of the rotator.
> If the enemy team is continually going B and your still playing a 1-4 for the entire round then your caller isn't "doing his job". And yes if your not getting a single return frag then you aren't doing your job and you aren't playing well and if you continued to do that (over a extended period of time) I could understand why you were kicked. Getting 1 return frag isn't a big ask.
> 
> Counterstrike is a game of teamwork no doubt but if you cant be relied on to do a job then the rest of your team are unable to do theirs.
> 
> Also I think if you look at it objectively Fifflaren is like a top 100 player at best (id say less, but its hard to be accurate after this point)




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2hfdfa/please_give_me_your_best_definition_of_game_sense/

This should help.


----------



## chemicalfan

Haha, I just read that


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Do you mean from behind the box in the middle of the room? I mix it up by playing there, and sometimes (rarely), from the corner by where they come out (don't know the name, it's a good shotgun spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I've never played train so I don't know it, but if you're getting rushed, and you hold the same spot, I'd be smoking it next round 100%, flashing if I heard footsteps
> 
> Edit: That's "big box" and "close right" respectively (just checked the map!)


Anywhere on the box side of the entrance from radio should give you enough time to give up ramp and drop lower if your pressured.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2hfdfa/please_give_me_your_best_definition_of_game_sense/
> 
> This should help.


What has that got to do with anything? We weren't discussing the definition of game sense :/


----------



## funkmetal

Anyone have any idea what I should add to my offer on CS:GO Lounge to make it more appealing? I know its a rare gun and I'm not sure what I should add?

Link to trade: http://csgolounge.com/trade?t=27266914


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Anywhere on the box side of the entrance from radio should give you enough time to give up ramp and drop lower if your pressured.
> What has that got to do with anything? We weren't discussing the definition of game sense :/


I said it should help. How a person plays GO is also dependent on gamesense. Which won't be there if you're just doing your job.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I said it should help. How a person plays GO is also dependent on gamesense. Which won't be there if you're just doing your job.


Help with what?

Its also true that its your job to use your gamesense and realise if your not needed on site X for example to go support somewhere else.

I fear I've given then impression that you only have 1 job by saying "do your job"


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Help with what?
> 
> Its also true that its your job to use your gamesense and realise if your not needed on site X for example to go support somewhere else.
> 
> I fear I've given then impression that you only have 1 job by saying "do your job"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> The real test of skill is "did you do you job?"


I don't think I was wrong. Did you do your job isn't a real test of skill.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Help with what?
> 
> Its also true that its your job to use your gamesense and realise if your not needed on site X for example to go support somewhere else.
> 
> I fear I've given then impression that you only have 1 job by saying "do your job"


Honestly gamesense is important but not everything. Myself for example, I have been told by munlitplee people I should be a High Nova or Low MG because of my aim but because of my game knowledge and game sense I am only a Nova 1. Stuff like not rushing a enemy when I have the advantage of cover or knowledge about grenades in general.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I should add to my offer on CS:GO Lounge to make it more appealing? I know its a rare gun and I'm not sure what I should add?
> 
> Link to trade: http://csgolounge.com/trade?t=27266914


maybe add another two assmovs? I'm not sure.


----------



## Jack Mac

Well, I guess I'm going to stop or take a break from trading and actually play the game now.


Spoiler: I got a decent overpay


----------



## Sikkamore

My friend shared this to my Facebook wall today xD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> My friend shared this to my Facebook wall today xD


I....I...

ASDJFHHSDFEOHIOSDHFOIJAIOSDFHOIFJHIOJIOASFJ....SO....BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I....I...
> 
> ASDJFHHSDFEOHIOSDHFOIJAIOSDFHOIFJHIOJIOASFJ....SO....BEAUTIFUL...


That's what I was like haha hopefully they make another one!

I'm very confused right now. I was just dropped an esports 2013 case? Lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> That's what I was like haha hopefully they make another one!
> 
> I'm very confused right now. I was just dropped an esports 2013 case? Lol


Yeh, they still drop. Not sure why when there is a 2014 version.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Yeh, they still drop. Not sure why when there is a 2014 version.


They sell for over $1 in the store so I'm quite happy lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Yeh, they still drop. Not sure why when there is a 2014 version.
> 
> 
> 
> They sell for over $1 in the store so I'm quite happy lol
Click to expand...

Valve is making them drop because they don't want the price to ever reach ridiculous prices


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> that must have been crazy playing against a pro player. did you get Rekt?


i'd like to think I did alright:

http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/598159760000054838/5BFB19C50A9FCBF4FFC3DADDA6847D1F644652CE/

it was fun and I would play with/against him again anytime


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> i'd like to think I did alright:
> 
> http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/598159760000054838/5BFB19C50A9FCBF4FFC3DADDA6847D1F644652CE/
> 
> it was fun and I would play with/against him again anytime


Man, 56 kills, he carried hard


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Valve is making them drop because they don't want the price to ever reach ridiculous prices


Damn. Maybe I should sell now then?

And of course I solo in MM for the first time in forever... And wind up on an EU server with 130 ping. I literally had to wait 2 seconds after hitting someone for the kill to show up/register. Lovely! Abandoned that pretty fast lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Valve is making them drop because they don't want the price to ever reach ridiculous prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Maybe I should sell now then?
Click to expand...

Would be ideal, you could wait around until you desperately need the money for something.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> My friend shared this to my Facebook wall today xD


What an absolutely epic video XD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Yeh, they still drop. Not sure why when there is a 2014 version.


Yeah, I got a bravo case recently. Anywhere from $4-5 on the market.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Damn. Maybe I should sell now then?
> 
> And of course I solo in MM for the first time in forever... And wind up on an EU server with 130 ping. I literally had to wait 2 seconds after hitting someone for the kill to show up/register. Lovely! Abandoned that pretty fast lol


Wow. Just 130ms. Ever since the Vietnamese bit of the AAG got cut, I've been playing at 150-200ms. When I'm usually at 80ms. And there's actually a world of difference between 150 and 200. I can't wait for it to get fixed ( Somewhere around Oct 6th ) because my ISP routes packets to SG apparently through there.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Wow. Just 130ms. Ever since the Vietnamese bit of the AAG got cut, I've been playing at 150-200ms. When I'm usually at 80ms. And there's actually a world of difference between 150 and 200. I can't wait for it to get fixed ( Somewhere around Oct 6th ) because my ISP routes packets to SG apparently through there.


Well usually I'm ~30ms. World of difference there.


----------



## wes1099

On matchmanking I usually get 15-30ms ping, but recently I have been getting put on servers that randomly give me 100+ ping and 30% loss. It seriously pisses me off because I keep de-ranking due to my luck of joining servers where the enemy sees and kills me before I can even see them.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> And of course I solo in MM for the first time in forever... And wind up on an EU server with 130 ping. I literally had to wait 2 seconds after hitting someone for the kill to show up/register. Lovely! Abandoned that pretty fast lol


Next time CS:GO goes on sale I am going to buy a few copies so that I can abandon and have an account (or 5) to play on in the mean time.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> On matchmanking I usually get 15-30ms ping, but recently I have been getting put on servers that randomly give me 100+ ping and 30% loss. It seriously pisses me off because I keep de-ranking due to my luck of joining servers where the enemy sees and kills me before I can even see them.


Just set a ping limit....


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just set a ping limit....


This.

Also, had a theory last night - as a noob (unranked, probably low Silver), am I better off taking Dust2 out of my MM selections? As everyone has done it to death and probably knows it better than me, can I level the playing field by not playing it? I'm relatively good on Nuke, Inferno, and Cache, and can hold my own on Mirage. Hate Overpass & Cobblestone though, they need to go


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> This.
> 
> Also, had a theory last night - as a noob (unranked, probably low Silver), am I better off taking Dust2 out of my MM selections? As everyone has done it to death and probably knows it better than me, can I level the playing field by not playing it? I'm relatively good on Nuke, Inferno, and Cache, and can hold my own on Mirage. Hate Overpass & Cobblestone though, they need to go




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2hh7lm/counterstrike_global_offensive_update_for_linux/

Linux client updated.


----------



## chemicalfan

Hope they didn't break it, seemed spot on to me


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> My friend shared this to my Facebook wall today xD











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> that must have been crazy playing against a pro player. did you get Rekt?
> 
> 
> 
> i'd like to think I did alright:
> 
> http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/598159760000054838/5BFB19C50A9FCBF4FFC3DADDA6847D1F644652CE/
> 
> it was fun and I would play with/against him again anytime
Click to expand...

Holy cow
He'd need a backpack if he wanted to carry any more than that!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> This.
> 
> Also, had a theory last night - as a noob (unranked, probably low Silver), am I better off taking Dust2 out of my MM selections? As everyone has done it to death and probably knows it better than me, can I level the playing field by not playing it? I'm relatively good on Nuke, Inferno, and Cache, and can hold my own on Mirage. Hate Overpass & Cobblestone though, they need to go


I wouldn't take it out, because the more you play on it the better you'll get. Dust2 is always going to be a really popular map so I'd suggest you perhaps learn a few good flashes and smokes and see how you do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Hope they didn't break it, seemed spot on to me


Heard a few people saying they had texture issues and multithreading was making the game stutter. Might have fixed those.


----------



## chemicalfan

Only issue I had was a strafe key getting "jammed on", so I was constantly strafing one way for about 5 minutes. Thank god it was only DM!


----------



## bobsaget

About D2, it's a map that I don't really like to play in comp. I always feel like I'm playing terribly, or at least worse than on other maps.. The reason why is that I'm on D2 all the time when playing FFA and I have the feeling that I'm so used to it that my awarenes, concentration, aim, etc. aren't what they could be.


----------



## MR-e

woot titan! put $5 lowbie skins on em


----------



## PsYcHo29388

lmaaaaoooooo


----------



## dmasteR

Production at DreamHack has been absolutely incredible.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Production at DreamHack has been absolutely incredible.


^^

How they manage to keep the break entertaining with music and interesting camera shots of the players and the audience was awesome, can't wait to see the next DH major


----------



## 856Media

I agree, it has been awesome, minus the DDOS of course. LOL.

I am doing CS:GO Comp Lobbies tonight. Were all low level, LMK if anyones interested. Gonna be streaming it too. PM ME if you want in. Could use a few more reliable bodies.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Finally, after 3 months of trading I've finally managed to get my dream knife











Karambit Crimson Web MW. Wear and webbing is market, but it still makes me feel accomplished









Now to embark on a new adventure: a Karambit CW FN


----------



## SheepMoose

How can I get decent skins without betting? Been doing terribly with betting lately and just keep losing my best skins on what should be easy wins.


----------



## Sikkamore

If anyone wants to trade up a skin to a knife I want, I'll paypal them $100 to $150 for their efforts. I'll start you off with like a $10 skin or something lol


----------



## lolllll117

Does anyone here have any experience in making CS:GO weapon skins or stickers? i want to try my hand at making some weapon skins


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yeah. I wanted to know as well. Got some good ideas running around in my head.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Yeah. I wanted to know as well. Got some good ideas running around in my head.


http://blog.counter-strike.net/workshop/resources.html

i found this page. the "weapon finishes guide" is pretty useful.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/workshop/resources.html
> 
> i found this page. the "weapon finishes guide" is pretty useful.


Thanks! There's so much to it. I gotta do some research on this.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So I got a FT Famas Styx as a drop today. I know I should be thankful for getting something other than a 4 cent skin but really, after seeing it was the most common condition I was kinda disappointed..


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So I got a FT Famas Styx as a drop today. I know I should be thankful for getting something other than a 4 cent skin but really, after seeing it was the most common condition I was kinda disappointed..


if it were bs I would have bought it off you


----------



## Jack Mac

So I just got deranked after playing against a blatant cheater that said he was cheating in game and when I queue up again I get matched with the same cheater + his party of loser friends. I just abandoned instead of wasting my time. Why do people even do this?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So I got a FT Famas Styx as a drop today. I know I should be thankful for getting something other than a 4 cent skin but really, after seeing it was the most common condition I was kinda disappointed..
> 
> 
> 
> if it were bs I would have bought it off you
Click to expand...

Ain't worth nothing but two quarters anyhow.


----------



## Aventadoor

I got my cyrex m4a1-s out for sale, and this guy said his friend wanted to trade his butterfly crimson web FN for it LOL!








So he showed a link to this guy on CSGO lounge, so I could add him.
When I clicked add, it took me to a page where I had to log on and download this guardactivation.exe








Damn they are really going far to attempt scams


----------



## Shanenanigans

Ugh. Owing the to fact that part of the Asian-American Gateway ( AAG - a huge undersea cable connection SE Asia with the west coast ) got cut near Vietnam, I'm suffering from high pings due to my ISP routing my traffic to Singapore through there. As a result, I raised my maxping search to 200ms and now I'm getting games in Europe. Such is the state of internet in South East Asia.

Forgot to mention that I still have to deal with hackers and brand new accounts.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I got my cyrex m4a1-s out for sale, and this guy said his friend wanted to trade his butterfly crimson web FN for it LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he showed a link to this guy on CSGO lounge, so I could add him.
> When I clicked add, it took me to a page where I had to log on and download this guardactivation.exe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn they are really going far to attempt scams


I would have declined as soon as I read "butterfly". There is no such thing as people wanting to overpay on CSGO Lounge.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I would have declined as soon as I read "butterfly". There is no such thing as people wanting to overpay on CSGO Lounge.


Exactly. On the other hand, they're willing to pay/trade 85% of the skin's worth. The entire point of trading is to be able to trade in full value. Not what you'd receive if you sold on the market -.-


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I would have declined as soon as I read "butterfly". There is no such thing as people wanting to overpay on CSGO Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. On the other hand, they're willing to pay/trade 85% of the skin's worth. The entire point of trading is to be able to trade in full value. Not what you'd receive if you sold on the market -.-
Click to expand...

Here's the best part of it though: they probably purchased the keys they are using to low ball you at $1.85 each.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Finally, CS:GO came to linux, so now I can legitimately post in here









I enjoy it... even if it is only for the offline mode lol


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Finally, CS:GO came to linux, so now I can legitimately post in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy it... even if it is only for the offline mode lol


Offline mode Counter Strike sounds so.. wrong







But nice though, at least it's a nice step in the right direction for Linux


----------



## funkmetal

So I finally got Gold Nova 2 this morning but the weird thing was I was getting lobbys that were a 80 ping constant (My MM Max Ping is set to 80) Some of my friends that I was playing with had pings of 100+ Is it common for pings like this in US Matchmaking in early to mid morning?


----------



## Kainn

I wish I had full support. But I'm already back to Windows on my desktop. My MacBook still runs Linux though


----------



## chemicalfan

Seems to work fine for me *shrug*

Streamrolled a team on Nuke yesterday, started T side and we were 9-6 up at the break!
Even if I did nearly teamkill someone in the last round of the first half when my mouse slipped mid-spray


----------



## 856Media

Wanted to post this to share. So much luck. LOL.




We also got stream sniped during competitive. I had my twitch channel in my username like a dumbass. LOL.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Finally, CS:GO came to linux, so now I can legitimately post in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy it... even if it is only for the offline mode lol
> 
> 
> 
> Offline mode Counter Strike sounds so.. wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nice though, at least it's a nice step in the right direction for Linux
Click to expand...

What? Am I supposed to call it instant action or bot mode?









The bot mode of CS:GO reminds me a little of UT2k4 w/ the ballistic mod... which I also play offline anyways


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *856Media*
> 
> Wanted to post this to share. So much luck. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got stream sniped during competitive. I had my twitch channel in my username like a dumbass. LOL.


bahaha, nice I always enjoy those.


----------



## Jaycz

I havn't been able to play for awhile cause stuff
But i got some time today to hop into a game, qued up for MMing cause i don't have esea any more

I now remember fully why i hate 64 tick, movement is so hard, i can't strafe jump for the life of me


----------



## Shanenanigans

Looks like the repairs have started on the AAG in Vietnam. I should be back to normal ping soon. My routing also seems to have been changed. Can't trace anything between home and sgp-1.valve.net but my ping has dropped from 160 to 140ms. This is a huge difference because 160 was the lowest it would go, with routing through the UK and 140ms means that I'm getting some kind of direct routing, possibly through China.


----------



## chemicalfan

So last night I had my 8th competitive win. It was on Nuke, and it went down to the wire (16-14). It was quite exciting, but on the other hand, depressing. I was being carried by my team, big time (along with the "kick chemi" comments), and they were all Silver 2's (enemy team had a Silver 1, and we both had another unranked). It dawned on me that, not only is my aim crap, but there were times where Stevie Wonder would have done better than me. Some of it was terrible reflexes (see the guy, stop and think, click-but-too-late), some of it was absent spray control, some of it was lack of crosshair placement, even with time to see the guy. One time, I even got behind someone, shot them in the back, and had them spin round and take me down.

Obviously, I need to practice aiming more before tackling comp any more. So, need to plough in some serious DM time, plus aim & arena maps (any suggestions on good maps?). Except, typically I don't have the time. I usually only got a couple of hours tops per week. I don't want to be pro, hell I'd be happy in the Silvers forever, but I do want to get to a point where I'm not an embarressment to the team, and being threatened with a kickvote in EVERY match. It's annoying, because I've got decent (although not recent) FPS experience, with well over a thousand hours between BF2, COD5 (WWII), TF2 & L4D/2. I'm sometimes happy with my flash usage (although mostly I don't hide it well), and happy with smoke & nade use. I know what to buy and when (mostly). I know the maps I play well. I do walk probably 50% of the time. But I've got no idea where the enemy is apart from the initial rush (makes clutching nearly impossible), and I've been outflanked more times that I care (it's always embarressing to get shot in the back).

/rant

TL;DR - QQ, I suck, maybe I should just quit


----------



## w35t

I swear when you play cs you can only play cs! I hadn't played for a week or so and was playing Metro LL Redux in the mean time. Picked up a DM game just to see how it felt and my aim was WAAAY off. Felt so weird after playing another fps for just like 10 hours or so.

I wish there was a way to ensure your in game fps sensitivity would be universal.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So last night I had my 8th competitive win. It was on Nuke, and it went down to the wire (16-14). It was quite exciting, but on the other hand, depressing. I was being carried by my team, big time (along with the "kick chemi" comments), and they were all Silver 2's (enemy team had a Silver 1, and we both had another unranked). It dawned on me that, not only is my aim crap, but there were times where Stevie Wonder would have done better than me. Some of it was terrible reflexes (see the guy, stop and think, click-but-too-late), some of it was absent spray control, some of it was lack of crosshair placement, even with time to see the guy. One time, I even got behind someone, shot them in the back, and had them spin round and take me down.
> 
> Obviously, I need to practice aiming more before tackling comp any more. So, need to plough in some serious DM time, plus aim & arena maps (any suggestions on good maps?). Except, typically I don't have the time. I usually only got a couple of hours tops per week. I don't want to be pro, hell I'd be happy in the Silvers forever, but I do want to get to a point where I'm not an embarressment to the team, and being threatened with a kickvote in EVERY match. It's annoying, because I've got decent (although not recent) FPS experience, with well over a thousand hours between BF2, COD5 (WWII), TF2 & L4D/2. I'm sometimes happy with my flash usage (although mostly I don't hide it well), and happy with smoke & nade use. I know what to buy and when (mostly). I know the maps I play well. I do walk probably 50% of the time. But I've got no idea where the enemy is apart from the initial rush (makes clutching nearly impossible), and I've been outflanked more times that I care (it's always embarressing to get shot in the back).
> 
> /rant
> 
> TL;DR - QQ, I suck, maybe I should just quit


No need to quit, we all have been there at some point and the bad comments don't stop until you are able to carry your team. To improve on aim play on brutalcs dm servers for 10-30 minutes a day mostly before doing competitive. You are going to get totally destroyed at first but don't let that upset you.

To make spotting enemies easier I suggest these settings for the radar:

Code:



Code:


cl_radar_always_centered "0"
cl_radar_scale "0.3"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I swear when you play cs you can only play cs! I hadn't played for a week or so and was playing Metro LL Redux in the mean time. Picked up a DM game just to see how it felt and my aim was WAAAY off. Felt so weird after playing another fps for just like 10 hours or so.
> 
> I wish there was a way to ensure your in game fps sensitivity would be universal.


I've found this site to be quite useful for that.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I swear when you play cs you can only play cs! I hadn't played for a week or so and was playing Metro LL Redux in the mean time. Picked up a DM game just to see how it felt and my aim was WAAAY off. Felt so weird after playing another fps for just like 10 hours or so.
> 
> I wish there was a way to ensure your in game fps sensitivity would be universal.


Have a look at the site that Ukkooh posted above. I've been trying to do the same with all the other games I play too - if I have different sense in one game compared to another I just cant get used to it. Biggest challenge with some games is getting it to go low enough. For example on Payday 2 I use 400 DPI with 17% sensitivity and 0% aim sensitivity - it cannot go any lower unless I mod it.

@ chemicalfan

If you're struggling with aim I'd suggest either getting a few aim maps and a bot config for practice or play some community DM servers for 30 mins to an hour each day. Stick to AK and try not to spray unless you're really close. Even if you play bot DM for a bit you'll at least get better at aiming and crosshair placement. The gamesense will come with playtime, you can't just learn it - although I'd suggest watching some demos or vods and see what others do throughout a round as that'll help you learn timings and good angles to hold.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I've found this site to be quite useful for that.


Is this something you have to subscribe to to use?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Is this something you have to subscribe to to use?


Yes if you need the advanced mode.
Quote:


> Advanced Mode gives you the option to enter FOV in six different ways:
> 
> Horizontal Degrees with 4:3 base - This is used in games that seemingly change the FOV when you change aspect ratio (A/R). They use a constant FOV based on 4:3 A/R, and simply add on the needed fields for the increased A/R.
> Horizontal Degrees with resolution base - This is for games that keep the configured FOV regardless of A/R.
> Vertical Degrees - Have the same effect as horizontal degrees with 4:3 base in that it adds on the needed fields when changing A/R.
> Radians for all the above - Same as with degrees, but some games use radians instead. And this can be a real pain to calculate... Until now


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> No need to quit, we all have been there at some point and the bad comments don't stop until you are able to carry your team. To improve on aim play on brutalcs dm servers for 10-30 minutes a day mostly before doing competitive. You are going to get totally destroyed at first but don't let that upset you.
> 
> To make spotting enemies easier I suggest these settings for the radar:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cl_radar_always_centered "0"
> cl_radar_scale "0.3"


Thanks for the code, I'll give it a go although I think my problem there is a lack of gamesense rather than the radar. It's not that I can't see them, it's that my back isn't covered and they run round the back (specifically, it was T side outside on Nuke yesterday, and they ran through lobby and past T spawn)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> @ chemicalfan
> 
> If you're struggling with aim I'd suggest either getting a few aim maps and a bot config for practice or play some community DM servers for 30 mins to an hour each day. Stick to AK and try not to spray unless you're really close. Even if you play bot DM for a bit you'll at least get better at aiming and crosshair placement. The gamesense will come with playtime, you can't just learn it - although I'd suggest watching some demos or vods and see what others do throughout a round as that'll help you learn timings and good angles to hold.


Yeah, I hate the AK too, lol. I suppose that's the point though!
What maps/modes can you suggest? How do you access them?

Also, DM can be a little boring, is Arms Race or Demolition good practice?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I swear when you play cs you can only play cs! I hadn't played for a week or so and was playing Metro LL Redux in the mean time. Picked up a DM game just to see how it felt and my aim was WAAAY off. Felt so weird after playing another fps for just like 10 hours or so.
> 
> I wish there was a way to ensure your in game fps sensitivity would be universal.


Well I'm glad I find UT2k4 w/ the ballistic mod fairly similar to CS:GO then.









Since that was my #1 played game, I think CS:GO will share that rank as well


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, I hate the AK too, lol. I suppose that's the point though!
> What maps/modes can you suggest? How do you access them?
> 
> Also, DM can be a little boring, is Arms Race or Demolition good practice?


The AK is _the_ gun in CS. It's absolutely the one you need to be competent with. Obviously the M4's are important too, but they're easier to use for a new player - especially the A1.

Have a look at 



. Good way to warmup and practice aim. Otherwise public DM - look though community servers as then you'll get something setup properly rather than the Valve ones. Arms Race and Demolition aren't really the same, they're fun to mess around with but not a whole lot of use for practicing aim. They're also on different maps and you don't get a choice of the gun you want so you'll likely end up practicing with guns that you'd never normally use.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I swear when you play cs you can only play cs! I hadn't played for a week or so and was playing Metro LL Redux in the mean time. Picked up a DM game just to see how it felt and my aim was WAAAY off. Felt so weird after playing another fps for just like 10 hours or so.
> 
> I wish there was a way to ensure your in game fps sensitivity would be universal.


Go into CS, put your mouse on one side of the mousemat and move it all the way to the other. Measure the degrees you turn (rougly) and then commit it to memory.

Works for me at least


----------



## dmasteR

Look at what I got today....












What a beauty!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Look at what I got today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!


























how much do dragon lores cost anyway?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much do dragon lores cost anyway?


Roughly 340-350 Keys which is $850 - $875.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Roughly 340-350 Keys which is $850 - $875.










wow....


----------



## Nightingale

This game is full of closet hackers. I know guys hacking in this game right now successfully and overwatch has never convicted them. Mind you they are experienced players that have good map awareness and don't trace through walls. Actually alot of the hackers, don't use walls cause it tends to get them busted. Instead they use a feature in there little hacks called "seeding bullets" and "silent aim"

What this does is when you aim at the enemy, it makes sure that the 3rd bullet his them in the head. The silent aim masks the minor aimbot snap. So if you spectate the person it looks likes legit and natural.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> This game is full of closet hackers. I know guys hacking in this game right now successfully and overwatch has never convicted them. Mind you they are experienced players that have good map awareness and don't trace through walls. Actually alot of the hackers, don't use walls cause it tends to get them busted. Instead they use a feature in there little hacks called "seeding bullets" and "silent aim"
> 
> What this does is when you aim at the enemy, it makes sure that the 3rd bullet his them in the head. The silent aim masks the minor aimbot snap. So if you spectate the person it looks likes legit and natural.


Cheaters only last for so long, as many have seen in the past. Regardless, those who actually take the game seriously, are playing on third party services like ESEA/FaceIT/CEVO/etc.

Much better Servers/Anti-Cheat etc.

EDIT: I do want to mention Silent aim aka natural aim looks far from legit/natural to a good player. Good players will notice instantly that the crosshair moves with nearly no correction to the player. A true natural aim requires correction.


----------



## cloudzeng

Just got the Asus VG24QE 144hz for csgo, holy crap does it make a difference for CS, it feels so much smoother for some reason and I'm in love with it haha


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Just got the Asus VG24QE 144hz for csgo, holy crap does it make a difference for CS, it feels so much smoother for some reason and I'm in love with it haha


That "some" reason is because you can now see 144fps instead of 60, in case you didn't actually know


----------



## cloudzeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That "some" reason is because you can now see 144fps instead of 60, in case you didn't actually know


Yah ik, but I didn't know it would make that much of a difference, plus im getting a new cpu and new gpu so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Cheaters only last for so long, as many have seen in the past. Regardless, those who actually take the game seriously, are playing on third party services like ESEA/FaceIT/CEVO/etc.
> 
> Much better Servers/Anti-Cheat etc.
> 
> EDIT: I do want to mention Silent aim aka natural aim looks far from legit/natural to a good player. Good players will notice instantly that the crosshair moves with nearly no correction to the player. A true natural aim requires correction.


They have the silent aim on very low, so they have to do a little bit of the leg work and get the crosshair rather close to the enemy. This is beneficial to people that have moderate to high skill in CS. The people getting busted are either noobs to the game(constant, foolish, blatant mistakes), which any experienced player can easily spot in both there game demo and people in overwatch or they purchased a hack that was poorly coded. Otherwise, you would be shocked how many people are still hacking away at this game. Smart cheaters don't rage, they player conservatively and now that they can't clutch and win all the time.

BTW there are hacks that easily bypass ESEA ans ESL, they just cost 3 times the price per month of the regular hacks.

Competitively speaking, like in CEVO, most hackers would be called out, but I am telling you in regular competitive matches, alot of people are closet hacking with *Ring 0* hacks, which Vac has yet to detect.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Just got the Asus VG24QE 144hz for csgo, holy crap does it make a difference for CS, it feels so much smoother for some reason and I'm in love with it haha


Now you'll never go back to 60/75hz. Trust me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> They have the silent aim on very low, so they have to do a little bit of the leg work and get the crosshair rather close to the enemy. This is beneficial to people that have moderate to high skill in CS. The people getting busted are either noobs to the game(constant, foolish, blatant mistakes), which any experienced player can easily spot in both there game demo and people in overwatch or they purchased a hack that was poorly coded. Otherwise, you would be shocked how many people are still hacking away at this game. Smart cheaters don't rage, they player conservatively and now that they can't clutch and win all the time.
> 
> BTW there are hacks that easily bypass ESEA ans ESL, they just cost 3 times the price per month of the regular hacks.
> 
> Competitively speaking, like in CEVO, most hackers would be called out, but I am telling you in regular competitive matches, alot of people are closet hacking with *Ring 0* hacks, which Vac has yet to detect.


I very well know that there are cheats that bypass league Anti-cheats, but again, they don't ever last very long as history as shown.

VAC has detected cheats that are in ring0 actually multiple times now. By no means am I saying people aren't cheating, as everyone knows theres tons of cheaters in the higher ranks of MM (I'm a Global Elite, literally get cheated every game). At GE/SMFC you dont get too many closet cheaters, as many of them can't come out on top unless they go full blatant.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Yah ik, but I didn't know it would make that much of a difference, plus im getting a new cpu and new gpu so I'm pretty excited.


Nice, I too will be getting a new computer soon. Will also invest in a korean 1440p and overclock it. Pretty stoked as well!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Nice, I too will be getting a new computer soon. Will also invest in a korean 1440p and overclock it. Pretty stoked as well!


Korean 1440p overclocked just isn't the same as a true 120hz/144hz TN panel in terms of input lag and ghosting though.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Finally going to be getting a new gaming PC and maybe a 144hz monitor with it! Going to be fun to see if I actually get better at the game and not let it be just an aesthetically pleasing gimmick


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Finally going to be getting a new gaming PC and maybe a 144hz monitor with it! Going to be fun to see if I actually get better at the game and not let it be just an aesthetically pleasing gimmick


When i went from 60hz to 120hz i immediately noticed a difference in my shots, on 60hz sometimes it was like my bullets went through their heads, i don't have that problem now. Not even mentioning how much smoother it is in general


----------



## cloudzeng

Just wondering what resolutions u guys use? I swap from 16:9 1920 x 1080, but if i feel like my shots are not hitting i switch to 4:3 1024 x 768, its weird i feel like i play better 4:3 stretched but I wanna play on 1920 and get the most out of my monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Nice, I too will be getting a new computer soon. Will also invest in a korean 1440p and overclock it. Pretty stoked as well!


Nice, sounds good, know what parts you will be getting?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Just wondering what resolutions u guys use? I swap from 16:9 1920 x 1080, but if i feel like my shots are not hitting i switch to 4:3 1024 x 768, its weird i feel like i play better 4:3 stretched but I wanna play on 1920 and get the most out of my monitor.
> Nice, sounds good, know what parts you will be getting?


I play 1280x960 stretched ( The R7 250X isn't that great. And I play with all low settings, and I don't want drops in smokes ) but at 120hz, because 144hz results in forced aspect ratio scaling on my monitor. I did play at 144hz at 1080p a while ago. Didn't feel too much of a difference to be honest. Maybe I didn't play long enough on it. Fps was hovering around 200-240 at the time with blur reduction on.


----------



## Jaycz

800x600 lol

i played source on that rez cause the computer i had back then was poop, and now i can't switch cause anything bigger feels to weird to play competitively on


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Korean 1440p overclocked just isn't the same as a true 120hz/144hz TN panel in terms of input lag and ghosting though.


What about 1440p with true TN 144Hz like the ROG Swift?


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Just wondering what resolutions u guys use? I swap from 16:9 1920 x 1080, but if i feel like my shots are not hitting i switch to 4:3 1024 x 768, its weird i feel like i play better 4:3 stretched but I wanna play on 1920 and get the most out of my monitor.
> Nice, sounds good, know what parts you will be getting?


im running 16:9 1920x1080 full on max settings.... only because I can say "I can max a game out and have great FPS" Due to the limitations of my Graphics Card... I cannot max alot of newer games.


----------



## lolllll117

My first attempt at making a custom weapon skin. this was really just practice since i was trying to learn all the programs and stuff. what weapon should i do next?


----------



## Jaycz

I would use that skin, i like it, a bit similar to the asiimov

Try out the AK


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaycz*
> 
> I would use that skin, i like it, a bit similar to the asiimov
> 
> Try out the AK


I was trying to go with the Virtus.Pro Orange and White but it did kind of turn out like an asiimov


----------



## BruceB

Does anyone know if CS:GO is cross platform in its matchmaking?
ie. If I'm on linux and my brother's on Windows, can we still play together?


----------



## chemicalfan

I believe it is (only one way to find out, lol)


----------



## Wezzor

How's the Asus VG24QE when it comes to colours?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Does anyone know if CS:GO is cross platform in its matchmaking?
> ie. If I'm on linux and my brother's on Windows, can we still play together?


It's possible, I was able to play with @lolllll117 running Linux while he was running Windows.


----------



## zemco999

You should attempt to make an M4 case hardened


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Now you'll never go back to 60/75hz. Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very well know that there are cheats that bypass league Anti-cheats, but again, they don't ever last very long as history as shown.
> 
> VAC has detected cheats that are in ring0 actually multiple times now. By no means am I saying people aren't cheating, as everyone knows theres tons of cheaters in the higher ranks of MM (I'm a Global Elite, literally get cheated every game). At GE/SMFC you dont get too many closet cheaters, as many of them can't come out on top unless they go full blatant.


Only the poorly coded ones. I know ones that have never been hit once by VAC(not gonna name them here). Putting ESEA or ESL aside and high level comp play(which I agree primary with you on). The majority of people playing CS are playing normal competitive matches where far too many people are still closet hacking. Hell every time we start a match the first thing we do is look at the opposing teams profile to see if they are smurf accounts, since they are pretty obvious. Half the matches I play, I am up against at least 1 or more closet hackers.

Speaking of smurf accounts, thees hackers add all these free to play games or buy these source packages for like $4.00 at key stores and add games on there smurfs and then when they go to bed, they open those games up and idle in them to add gameplay hours in order to make the mascaraed account and make it look like a regular steam account. I have watched many streamers and some of the best cs:go players like Hikko of cloud nine, pay very little attention when they overwatch a match. They are to lazy to scrutinize the closet hackers. The guys I know that hack, if you slow down there demo to 1/4 speed and watch carefully you can count the bullets(catch the seeder) and see that the cross-hair is not exactly touching the player)

Steam should make CS:GO $49.99 and never put it on sale, such as the recent one for $6.99. It would lower the number of people that hack, since hackers buys like 10-20 accounts when it's priced at $7.00


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Just wondering what resolutions u guys use? I swap from 16:9 1920 x 1080, but if i feel like my shots are not hitting i switch to 4:3 1024 x 768, its weird i feel like i play better 4:3 stretched but I wanna play on 1920 and get the most out of my monitor.


I play at 2560x1440 @ 144hz


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> You should attempt to make an M4 case hardened


so many good choices!
i think i'm going to do an SSG first, then an AK, then an M4


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Only the poorly coded ones. I know ones that have never been hit once by VAC(not gonna name them here). Putting ESEA or ESL aside and high level comp play(which I agree primary with you on). The majority of people playing CS are playing normal competitive matches where far too many people are still closet hacking. Hell every time we start a match the first thing we do is look at the opposing teams profile to see if they are smurf accounts, since they are pretty obvious. Half the matches I play, I am up against at least 1 or more closet hackers.
> 
> Speaking of smurf accounts, thees hackers add all these free to play games or buy these source packages for like $4.00 at key stores and add games on there smurfs and then when they go to bed, they open those games up and idle in them to add gameplay hours in order to make the mascaraed account and make it look like a regular steam account. I have watched many streamers and some of the best cs:go players like Hikko of cloud nine, pay very little attention when they overwatch a match. They are to lazy to scrutinize the closet hackers. The guys I know that hack, if you slow down there demo to 1/4 speed and watch carefully you can count the bullets(catch the seeder) and see that the cross-hair is not exactly touching the player)
> 
> Steam should make CS:GO $49.99 and never put it on sale, such as the recent one for $6.99. It would lower the number of people that hack, since hackers buys like 10-20 accounts when it's priced at $7.00


If you know ones that haven't been hit by VAC then why aren't you reporting these to VAC? Smurfs and cheaters are two different things, I get accused of cheating on my other accounts all the time which have very low hours.

The crosshair doesn't touch the player 100% actually in demos, this is a well known fact. Slowing a demo down to 1/4 speed would show nothing.

Regardless, cheating is a issue in CS:GO just like it is with other games. Majority of the cheaters are in the higher ranks and those who actually cheat and aren't blatant about it are hardly a issue in the higher ranks as well.

I've kept my Global Elite on 4 accounts now with no issues. If I truly got cheated that often, I would have deranked by now. Those who are blatant about cheating are banned and I get my MMR back from those games.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you know ones that haven't been hit by VAC then why aren't you reporting these to VAC?


VAC is well aware of these sites, but that does not in any way correlate to them being able to detect them.
Quote:


> The crosshair doesn't touch the player 100% actually in demos, this is a well known fact. Slowing a demo down to 1/4 speed would show nothing.


This only further strengthens my point, that the use of low silent aim is not suspicious, so that is a *BIG* plus for the hackers.

Quote:


> Regardless, cheating is a issue in CS:GO just like it is with other games. Majority of the cheaters are in the higher ranks and those who actually cheat and aren't blatant about it are hardly a issue in the higher ranks as well.


Difference is you are locked in a 30 round competitive match with either 1 hacker or a team of hackers. IF you quit you are penalized. It runes the gameplay experience. It's not like BF, COD or any other type of shooter where you can just leave and pickup somewhere else.
Quote:


> I've kept my Global Elite on 4 accounts now with no issues. If I truly got cheated that often, I would have deranked by now. Those who are blatant about cheating are banned and I get my MMR back from those games.


Your making the assumption that a large portion of closet hackers are getting busted(they are not) and the smart ones try to avoid ranking too high. As you are aware of, only when someone is convicted on overwatch or VAC banned do you lose ranking points for playing with them. The main point here is awareness. It's was not until I met a few very experienced GS:Go hackers did I realize how many times i was up against a closet hacker. This was demonstrated to me many times. I don't think you fully realize the amount of people that hack in this game, I didn't either. When you know people that hack and make private dxtory demos which clearly highlights the opposing team hacking it becomes rather clear and disappointing.

Also you are much higher ranked than I am. I fluctuate from Gold Nova Master-master Guardian I. So our experiences and the type of people we are match up against are vastly different. I would imagine at your ranking level that it would be much more challenging for a intermediate player to continuously pull off the legitimacy of global elite amongst others in that class. All I am saying is the consequences of hacking is CS:GO are practically nill when you can buy a slew of account's at $7.00 a piece, which means CS:GO is a very lucrative game for all kinds of hackers.


----------



## Ukkooh

Just got out of DMG yesterday with my main acc and got to LEM already. I guess I'm not a noob anymore now?


----------



## combatflexo

When you guys play separate accounts are you just game sharing or did you actually buy the game twice?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> When you guys play separate accounts are you just game sharing or did you actually buy the game twice?


You cannot play online with a game shared account


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Competitive is disabled for sharing. I've got two computers at my place and I'm always having one particular friend over. So when I'm not playing a game, he can use my library. That's how we found out about that.


----------



## cloudzeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got out of DMG yesterday with my main acc and got to LEM already. I guess I'm not a noob anymore now?


Gratz, I'm currently a DMG but only have like 40 wins since i recently started playing. Just wondering is there any competitive record reset like at an end of the season like there is in LoL?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *combatflexo*
> 
> When you guys play separate accounts are you just game sharing or did you actually buy the game twice?
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot play online with a game shared account
Click to expand...

Not true, for my alt account before I bought the game on it, all game features including online play were available to me except items and achievements, you might be referring to the competitive game mode though, as that was the only thing I didn't try.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

The highest I got was Peasant II on my main (I don't try much).

Right now I'm at BOT Marvin thanks to people playing on trackpads (who can't hit jack).

I've played with Argiculterists when I was unranked, should I be proud since I only have 267 hours on CSGO? Many hours were spent idling. Only 20 or so hours spent on MM.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not true, for my alt account before I bought the game on it, all game features including online play were available to me except items and achievements, you might be referring to the competitive game mode though, as that was the only thing I didn't try.


I was referring to MM


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> VAC is well aware of these sites, but that does not in any way correlate to them being able to detect them.
> This only further strengthens my point, that the use of low silent aim is not suspicious, so that is a *BIG* plus for the hackers.
> Difference is you are locked in a 30 round competitive match with either 1 hacker or a team of hackers. IF you quit you are penalized. It runes the gameplay experience. It's not like BF, COD or any other type of shooter where you can just leave and pickup somewhere else.
> Your making the assumption that a large portion of closet hackers are getting busted(they are not) and the smart ones try to avoid ranking too high. As you are aware of, only when someone is convicted on overwatch or VAC banned do you lose ranking points for playing with them. The main point here is awareness. It's was not until I met a few very experienced GS:Go hackers did I realize how many times i was up against a closet hacker. This was demonstrated to me many times. I don't think you fully realize the amount of people that hack in this game, I didn't either. When you know people that hack and make private dxtory demos which clearly highlights the opposing team hacking it becomes rather clear and disappointing.
> 
> Also you are much higher ranked than I am. I fluctuate from Gold Nova Master-master Guardian I. So our experiences and the type of people we are match up against are vastly different. I would imagine at your ranking level that it would be much more challenging for a intermediate player to continuously pull off the legitimacy of global elite amongst others in that class. All I am saying is the consequences of hacking is CS:GO are practically nill when you can buy a slew of account's at $7.00 a piece, which means CS:GO is a very lucrative game for all kinds of hackers.


CoD/BF also don't have a competitive MMR ranked matchmaking. They use a server browser where you can join servers, you can do the exact same thing in CS:GO.

I'm not sure which specific sites you're speaking of which haven't been detected, but everyone I know of has been detected at some point. I was a ex-CEVO Anti-Cheat admin so I know majority if not nearly all of the large sites, and even the smaller league proof ones. I won't mention who it is, but one went on for a 7 or so year streak (Also running in ring0) and was detected by VAC. Was never league proof, so it was never a big deal for us League admins. I truly do understand how many people cheat as I understand the rough estimate of how many subscriptions many sites have.

I however also understand that many people simply accuse others of cheating for things they don't understand. On every account, I've always been matched with players from Silver all the way to SMFC/Global Elite, and been accused of cheating almost all the way till I'm playing SMFC/GE players.

You risk all your accounts being banned actually for cheating in CS:GO. As we've seen in the recent VAC bans.

Cheating is without a doubt a issue like I've said, but you're not forced to play in Valve's competitive MM. There's so many alternatives if you want a 5vs5 based play like ESEA/CEVO/FaceIT/Etc.

If you want to enjoy CS the old fashioned way you can also join through the browser. Like you would in BF, CoD, etc.

Quote:


> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Tec-9: Further improved accuracy and additionally reduced recoil.
> [MAPS]
> -Overpass
> -Fixed a bug where it was possible to defuse a bomb in A site from B balcony
> -Added collision to top of pillars in Park
> -Added a boiler to room next to A pit (now known as Boiler)
> [MATCHMAKING]
> - Matchmaking sessions system has been significantly improved.
> - Matchmaking backend load can now be amortized better across different game modes.
> - Connectivity to game servers can be fully recovered after CS:GO backend updates.
> - Games in progress remain joinable after game servers or some players lost and regained their connection to Steam servers.
> - Searching for all official game modes will show the same user interface that displays the number of players searching.
> - When a game update is released, clients who are searching for a match will be notified to update their client.
> - Official competitive matches will abort if any player has abandoned prior to the end of warmup.
> [LINUX CLIENT]
> - Made it possible to connect to community servers
> - Made it possible to download custom content from servers
> - Fixed a variety of bugs when using non-English locales
> - Added icon in the store page
> - Improved client stability
> [MAC CLIENT]
> - Fixed a bug causing a line in the shadows to follow the player around
> - Improved client stability
> [MISC]
> - Fixed a case where the wrong Operation name was displayed.
> - Improved client stability
> [UI]
> - Reworked main menu item bar
> - Now supports ability to offer individual items, including a set of new community stickers
> - Added "Explore a Case" market link, which filters for the case and all contents
> - Added a link that filters for keys.
> - Added ability to preview community stickers that are offered


UPDATE RELEASED. Anyone try the Tec-9 out yet?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> UPDATE RELEASED. Anyone try the Tec-9 out yet?


I hope it isn't back to the rape-9 it was before.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CoD/BF also don't have a competitive MMR ranked matchmaking. They use a server browser where you can join servers, you can do the exact same thing in CS:GO.
> 
> I'm not sure which specific sites you're speaking of which haven't been detected, but everyone I know of has been detected at some point. I was a ex-CEVO Anti-Cheat admin so I know majority if not nearly all of the large sites, and even the smaller league proof ones. I won't mention who it is, but one went on for a 7 or so year streak (Also running in ring0) and was detected by VAC. Was never league proof, so it was never a big deal for us League admins. I truly do understand how many people cheat as I understand the rough estimate of how many subscriptions many sites have.
> 
> I however also understand that many people simply accuse others of cheating for things they don't understand. On every account, I've always been matched with players from Silver all the way to SMFC/Global Elite, and been accused of cheating almost all the way till I'm playing SMFC/GE players.
> 
> You risk all your accounts being banned actually for cheating in CS:GO. As we've seen in the recent VAC bans.
> 
> Cheating is without a doubt a issue like I've said, but you're not forced to play in Valve's competitive MM. There's so many alternatives if you want a 5vs5 based play like ESEA/CEVO/FaceIT/Etc.
> 
> If you want to enjoy CS the old fashioned way you can also join through the browser. Like you would in BF, CoD, etc.
> UPDATE RELEASED. Anyone try the Tec-9 out yet?


Really? It was already good after the last update. Probably OP now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Really? It was already good after the last update. Probably OP now.


Just tried it, seems pretty good, but not OP from what I can tell.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just tried it, seems pretty good, but not OP from what I can tell.


My problem with the tec-9 is that i have no idea when i would buy it.

Seems terrible as an eco vs buy weapon because it doesnt deal damage fast enough.

And on Pistol round again if your just planning on going into a fire fight/duel then i think the Glock+Armour will come out on top.

Unlike as a CT people aren't rushing at you so its unlikely your going to want to be spraying a full clip like you can with the 5-7 while moving it the next angle.

They should simply remake the pistol into some form of a 1 hit HS pistol or anything unique (think about what would be useful to a T player)

This is all conjecture as ive not tried it, could be godlike. Busy playing Shadow of Mordor


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just tried it, seems pretty good, but not OP from what I can tell.


How does it compare to the EZ now? Worth switching back?


----------



## bobsaget

I got ranked DMG after 10 comp matches and I have 30 wins now. Do you guys think I'm far from LE?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I got ranked DMG after 10 comp matches and I have 30 wins now. Do you guys think I'm far from LE?


Depends on losses, and the ranks of the other players in each game.

How do you get ranked at DMG after the first 10 wins??


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I got ranked DMG after 10 comp matches and I have 30 wins now. Do you guys think I'm far from LE?


I was at DMG for around 300 wins with my main so YMMV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Depends on losses, and the ranks of the other players in each game.
> 
> How do you get ranked at DMG after the first 10 wins??


Every guy I know who won the first 10 games with only one loss were placed at DMG. They got raped after that though.


----------



## Imprezzion

I got placed in MG1 after the first 10 games but got rek't hard there.

Deranked to GN2 and slowly worked my way up from there. Now, at 180 matches played, i am solid at MGE and i'm still looking for the rank-up to DMG even though i've been stuck at MGE for the past 60 orso matches...

Main problem for me in CSGO is still the long-range headshots.. I just can't do it consistently








Getting better and better at it but still..


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I got ranked DMG after 10 comp matches and I have 30 wins now. Do you guys think I'm far from LE?


I also got ranked DMG right out of the box. I deranked to MGE and then back up to LE through 60 games or so. I'm now back down to MGE because I haven't been playing a whole lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Depends on losses, and the ranks of the other players in each game.
> 
> How do you get ranked at DMG after the first 10 wins??


By having prior CS experience.
I played 1.6 at a pretty high level, CS:S not quite as high, but still played in tournaments. Kept playing CS:S/1.6 casually when I got back to schoool up to the release of CS:GO. After playing some casual and arms race, I tried out comp and got my 10 wins.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Depends on losses, and the ranks of the other players in each game.
> 
> How do you get ranked at DMG after the first 10 wins??


I've been playing CS Source for many years, it wasn't that difficult to switch to CS GO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I was at DMG for around 300 wins with my main so YMMV.
> Every guy I know who won the first 10 games with only one loss were placed at DMG. They got raped after that though.


I'm doing fine in DMG, I usually play with DMG or LE friends, my winrate is well above 50%


----------



## chemicalfan

Ok, so if you've got extensive CS experience, that makes sense.

I haven't got my rank yet, but if it's above Silver 1 I'll be both happy & surprised


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Ok, so if you've got extensive CS experience, that makes sense.
> 
> I haven't got my rank yet, but if it's above Silver 1 I'll be both happy & surprised


I know people who came from console gaming (and didn't even play FPS'es on it) that ended up ranking Silver Elite Master.


----------



## Keei

Is SLI a big no no in CS GO competitive? Some say it adds input lag but I felt the same way.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keei*
> 
> Is SLI a big no no in CS GO competitive? Some say it adds input lag but I felt the same way.


My GTX 670 can max it out at 1080p at 150 - 250 fps.

Why would you SLI in the first place lol


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I know people who came from console gaming (and didn't even play FPS'es on it) that ended up ranking Silver Elite Master.











Really don't get how my aim can be so crap, considering the amount of hours I've played FPS games on PC over the years.
Do you think it's a regular practice thing? I don't play that often, only a few hours a week, more often than not I'm not playing FPS


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I know people who came from console gaming (and didn't even play FPS'es on it) that ended up ranking Silver Elite Master.


If i were to make a guess id say if you only queued with 4 other global elites and won only 10 out of your first 60 games (10:50) I think you would still end up DMG+.

My friend queued with 4 globals/SMFC and ended up Global from winning the first 10 games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keei*
> 
> Is SLI a big no no in CS GO competitive? Some say it adds input lag but I felt the same way.


As post above states, its not necessary.

CS:GO is CPU Intensive, fairly sure it uses about 10% of my GTX 670 so i would gain no benefit from SLI.


----------



## bobsaget

How is only 10% GPU usage possible? Which settings are you using?


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> How is only 10% GPU usage possible? Which settings are you using?


Erm somewhere in the range of mid to high. Its very possible i made that up, i just seem to remember that being the case. Either way my point about SLI giving no FPS boost still holds true.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> How is only 10% GPU usage possible? Which settings are you using?


Disable shaders (put them on low). Shadows should be kept on max if you can do it, since they sometimes allow you to see things you otherwise wouldn't.

With vertical sync (or a tight fps_max), you might be able to get 10% GPU usage.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> How is only 10% GPU usage possible? Which settings are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Shadows should be kept on max if you can do it, since they sometimes allow you to see things you otherwise wouldn't.
Click to expand...

A good example would be someone walking through the first pair of double doors going towards long on Dust II. You can see their shadow long before their player model.


----------



## Sikkamore

Just solo queue'd for Nuke since I want to get my final operation done. Lost 16-5 or something. Their team were all LEM's while we had four DMG's and an unranked player >.> gg Volvo


----------



## Wezzor

I wonder how long it'll take before they release the new operation. My guess is 1 - 1,5 week.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I wonder how long it'll take before they release the new operation. My guess is 1 - 1,5 week.


Well yeah, after all the next operation is more important than fixing bugs or exploits







but I guess you can't really do much with an 8 man team trying to please 200k+ players.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well yeah, after all the next operation is more important than fixing bugs or exploits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess you can't really do much with an 8 man team trying to please 200k+ players.


8 people? for real?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well yeah, after all the next operation is more important than fixing bugs or exploits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess you can't really do much with an 8 man team trying to please 200k+ players.
> 
> 
> 
> 8 people? for real?
Click to expand...

they must be multi millionaires with all the keys and skin sales...


----------



## Jack Mac

Someone DDos'd me to try to get my karambit fade. People are so pathetic lol.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Someone DDos'd me to try to get my karambit fade. People are so pathetic lol.


How would DDosing you achieve anything?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How would DDosing you achieve anything?


idk, I blocked him and changed my IP. It's probably just some little kid with LOIC that thinks he's cool.


----------



## Kavster12

If you had to choose between a Zowie FK1 and a Steelseries Rival, which mouse would you get. Purely for the sake of Counter Strike and a few other FPS games but more or less CS GO.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> If you had to choose between a Zowie FK1 and a Steelseries Rival, which mouse would you get. Purely for the sake of Counter Strike and a few other FPS games but more or less CS GO.


Whatever shape you enjoy more.


----------



## Kavster12

I was wanting what YOUR own personal preference would have been between the two mice. If you had to choose. I understand that the shapes are different but if you had the choice between only these two mice, which one would you get


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I was wanting what YOUR own personal preference would have been between the two mice. If you had to choose. I understand that the shapes are different but if you had the choice between only these two mice, which one would you get


"Performance" wise, they're roughly the same as they both use the same sensor. It's more important for you to choose the mice with the better shape for YOUR hand.

If I had to choose, I would choose neither as neither have a shape I like.


----------



## Bboy500

About to get back to CS:GO after a short month break (Go Na'VI <3), any major features/updates I need to know about?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really don't get how my aim can be so crap, considering the amount of hours I've played FPS games on PC over the years.
> Do you think it's a regular practice thing? I don't play that often, only a few hours a week, more often than not I'm not playing FPS


It's probably because CS is unlike any other FPS in terms of being accurate with your shots.

Most people don't realize why their aim is bad in the first place and don't know what to work on. You can have great aim in terms of putting your crosshair on an enemy and still fail due to a various amount of reasons.


----------



## Kyal

fk1>rival imo. rival is way too big/heavy for my hands


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bboy500*
> 
> About to get back to CS:GO after a short month break (Go Na'VI <3), any major features/updates I need to know about?
> It's probably because CS is unlike any other FPS in terms of being accurate with your shots.
> 
> Most people don't realize why their aim is bad in the first place and don't know what to work on. You can have great aim in terms of putting your crosshair on an enemy and still fail due to a various amount of reasons.


Not too much. Tec-9 was recently buffed, CZ-75 was toned down. You now have to choose between a Tec-9 or CZ on T side, and CZ or Five-Seven on CT side.

A few changes to overpass/cobble, I think that just about covers it all.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not too much. Tec-9 was recently buffed, CZ-75 was toned down. You now have to choose between a Tec-9 or CZ on T side, and CZ or Five-Seven on CT side.
> 
> A few changes to overpass/cobble, I think that just about covers it all.


Also you now have perks like martyrdom and can sprint.

So you know... the usual.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> If you had to choose between a Zowie FK1 and a Steelseries Rival, which mouse would you get. Purely for the sake of Counter Strike and a few other FPS games but more or less CS GO.


Razer Deathadder.








Seriously though, I have to agree with @dmasteR, get the one that you feel the most comfortable using, it dosen't matter if it's got a 50000DPI laser sensor if your hand hurts after 5mins!


----------



## bobsaget

I would recommend the zowie fk1. I'm a minimalistic guy when it comes to peripherals, I only use driverless mice. But that's just me. Apart from that, they will be equal performance wise. The fk1 is ambidextrous however so you might not find the shape extremely comfortable.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Razer Deathadder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I have to agree with @dmasteR, get the one that you feel the most comfortable using, it dosen't matter if it's got a 50000DPI laser sensor if your hand hurts after 5mins!


Doesn't everyone adjust their DPI to like 800 max? So, surely DPI is irrelevant as you've gotta try hard to find a mouse with less than that!


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Doesn't everyone adjust their DPI to like 800 max? So, surely DPI is irrelevant as you've gotta try hard to find a mouse with less than that!


I think so, I set mine to 700 for CS:GO (with 2 in-game sensitivity); in fact if I set my DPI too high (>1000) CS:GO acts like there's bungee cord connecting my mouse to my crosshair (I posted about it a while ago on this thread looking for help).
However, DPI seems to be the selling point for mice atm.


----------



## Imprezzion

Meh. I keep my mouse at 800DPI for everything.. That's the DPI at which my sensor performs the best so..

Driverless works fine. All I do is install the utility for my mouse, program the buttons, DPI and polling rate (1000hz ofcourse), hard flash that to my mouse and uninstall everything again..

Only reasons I got my current mouse is becasue it has a half-decent sensor.
It's a Pixart / Avago ADNS-3060 which is the same sensor as the Mionix Naos 3200, QPad QM75 and Steelseries Ikari Optical which isn't horrible and i am completely in love with the shape and feel of it. I actually have 2 spares new in box just in case mine dies









I have a Trust GXT31 btw. Rebrand of the A4-Tech V-Track F4.


----------



## bobsaget

DPI is totally irrelevant when it comes to mice marketing. All so called "gaming" mice have DPI settings that go way higher than needed, even for guys with multimonitor UHD blablabla setup.
I play at 450dpi, 6/11 windows, 2.5 in csgo settings.


----------



## Wezzor

I'd recommend QPAD 5K especially if you've big hands.


----------



## Imprezzion

450 @ 6/11 is too slow for me on the desktop.. I like a snappy quick mouse when working in 2D applications tbh.


----------



## bobsaget

I used to set higher DPI as well, but I'm accustomed now to big hand movements when surfing, working, etc.


----------



## Kavster12

The thing is I have an ambidextrous mouse as of now so the Zowie will be fine in that respect. I bought it


----------



## chemicalfan

I've asked this before, and never got a good answer - if you use 400dpi at CS:GO sens 4, but 1600dpi on the desktop (on-the-fly adjustment), why not just use 1600dpi at CS:GO sens 1?

Surely higher dpi at hardware level is the best way to go, to limit noise & increase precision? Kinda like how you'd use a digital camera in the highest resolution, even if you only wanted to produce 6x4 photos, or even Facebook photos. You can't re-add the detail later through software.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I've asked this before, and never got a good answer - if you use 400dpi at CS:GO sens 4, but 1600dpi on the desktop (on-the-fly adjustment), why not just use 1600dpi at CS:GO sens 1?
> 
> Surely higher dpi at hardware level is the best way to go, to limit noise & increase precision? Kinda like how you'd use a digital camera in the highest resolution, even if you only wanted to produce 6x4 photos, or even Facebook photos. You can't re-add the detail later through software.


It depends on the mouse. It's best to use the mouse's native DPI. Other than that there's not really any difference, just use the same DPI for both.
I would use lower DPI on your desktop though so you're used to lower sensitivity, it will make your aim more consistent.


----------



## exitone

Switching from a 155g mouse to an 95g mouse, hopefully flicks will be easier


----------



## bobsaget

BTW guys, I played a few matches with some english speaking friends last night and realized that I don't always know the proper terms of some spots, locations, etc. in this language. Could you plz recommend me a website with these basic information?


----------



## Imprezzion

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=157442340

Complete callout maps in English


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It depends on the mouse. It's best to use the mouse's native DPI. Other than that there's not really any difference, just use the same DPI for both.
> I would use lower DPI on your desktop though so you're used to lower sensitivity, it will make your aim more consistent.


How do you find the "native DPI" if you don't already know it?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I've asked this before, and never got a good answer - if you use 400dpi at CS:GO sens 4, but 1600dpi on the desktop (on-the-fly adjustment), why not just use 1600dpi at CS:GO sens 1?
> 
> Surely higher dpi at hardware level is the best way to go, to limit noise & increase precision? Kinda like how you'd use a digital camera in the highest resolution, even if you only wanted to produce 6x4 photos, or even Facebook photos. You can't re-add the detail later through software.


I'm not 100% sure but if you are using such high sensitivity on a high resolution with 400 DPI you provably will get pixel skipping. 800 DPI and 2 sensitivity or 1600 DPI and 1 sensitivity should be better. However I don't know what resolution you are using.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but if you are using such high sensitivity on a high resolution with 400 DPI you provably will get pixel skipping. 800 DPI and 2 sensitivity or 1600 DPI and 1 sensitivity should be better. However I don't know what resolution you are using.


That was my point, if you like 400dpi & sens 4, wouldn't you be better off with 4000dpi & sens 0.4, regardless of resolution!


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=157442340
> 
> Complete callout maps in English


thanks!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but if you are using such high sensitivity on a high resolution with 400 DPI you provably will get pixel skipping. 800 DPI and 2 sensitivity or 1600 DPI and 1 sensitivity should be better. However I don't know what resolution you are using.


The issue is with high DPI and low resolution. If you're using 4000 DPI on 640x480 you can barely move your mouse an inch per frame before you get negative acceleration.

The reason why is that without raw input, the game reads the coordinates on the mouse, and then resets the mouse to the center of the screen on next frame draw.
Because of this, low FPS can also cause the same issues.
Basically, turn on raw input to avoid it.

If you're talking about actual pixel skipping, then it has nothing to do with the resolution.
Any sensitivity above 1 is bound to cause pixel skipping, even though it's hard to say it's actually pixel skipping when 3D universes aren't defined in pixels, but the position your camera is pointing towards, defined by the Y and X axis. The lower the ingame sensitivity, the better, provided your mouse can track perfectly at the desired sensitivity.
The ingame sensitivity is a modifier to your DPI, as chemicalfan pointed out (400 DPI @ 4 sens = 1600 DPI @ 1 sens), and seeing as the camera coordinates are in decimal (well, floating point), you will get more accurate aim at lower sensitivities.


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That was my point, if you like 400dpi & sens 4, wouldn't you be better off with 4000dpi & sens 0.4, regardless of resolution!


Yeah if you wanted high dpi for browsing/other games.

However in my experience your aim is better if you use the same sens in everything. If i used [email protected] dpi in cs, i would find it impossible to use high dpi in windows.

Also having a low dpi for a low sens means its easier to replicate that in other games where you only have limited options e.g 1-10.


----------



## chemicalfan

Can't you adjust Windows sens to suit?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> The issue is with high DPI and low resolution. If you're using 4000 DPI on 640x480 you can barely move your mouse an inch per frame before you get negative acceleration.
> 
> The reason why is that without raw input, the game reads the coordinates on the mouse, and then resets the mouse to the center of the screen on next frame draw.
> Because of this, low FPS can also cause the same issues.
> Basically, turn on raw input to avoid it.
> 
> If you're talking about actual pixel skipping, then it has nothing to do with the resolution.
> Any sensitivity above 1 is bound to cause pixel skipping, even though it's hard to say it's actually pixel skipping when 3D universes aren't defined in pixels, but the position your camera is pointing towards, defined by the Y and X axis. The lower the ingame sensitivity, the better, provided your mouse can track perfectly at the desired sensitivity.
> The ingame sensitivity is a modifier to your DPI, as chemicalfan pointed out (400 DPI @ 4 sens = 1600 DPI @ 1 sens), and seeing as the camera coordinates are in decimal (well, floating point), you will get more accurate aim at lower sensitivities.


And still, when I test this with my own mouse like, in a bot game, then for example my sens, in-game 1.5 @ 800DPI, feels a hella lot better and more consistent than .75 on 1600DPI. What could cause that then. Sensor shortcomings at 1600DPI?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't you adjust Windows sens to suit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> And still, when I test this with my own mouse like, in a bot game, then for example my sens, in-game 1.5 @ 800DPI, feels a hella lot better and more consistent than .75 on 1600DPI. What could cause that then. Sensor shortcomings at 1600DPI?


It's hard to say for sure, but that's what I'd guess.


----------



## OkanG

MG Elite for the first time ever, so happy!


----------



## waylo88

Just got a 30 minute cooldown along with two other friends. We queued up for MM, the game said there was an error and we couldn't find a game because there was a client update. We all leave to download said update, and upon re-launching, are met with a notice that we abandoned a game. We all tried reconnecting but it just errored out until it said we had a 30 minute cooldown.

GG Valve.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just got a 30 minute cooldown along with two other friends. We queued up for MM, the game said there was an error and we couldn't find a game because there was a client update. We all leave to download said update, and upon re-launching, are met with a notice that we abandoned a game. We all tried reconnecting but it just errored out until it said we had a 30 minute cooldown.
> 
> GG Valve.


You know... i was wondering if there was a problem going on.. I was getting one of those queue hold things like you get in comp matches, when entering an arms race!?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [ OPERATION BREAKOUT ]
> - Operation Breakout ended and all missions are now expired.
> [ MATCHMAKING ]
> - Players on the same LAN as a community game server can now connect to it directly using LAN-internal IP addresses.
> - Fixed client connectivity issues to community GOTV relay chains.
> - Community servers will now reload the map and game rules when the first player joins after server hibernation.
> - Fixed incorrect networking of some values including StatTrak counters from Linux dedicated servers.
> - Friends who are trying to join a game invite to an official non-competitive game that is full will receive the corresponding message in main menu.
> - Fixed CS:GO match sharing links to work even if the game is already running when they are clicked.
> - Friends playing on competitive community servers will now correctly show community status on the in-game friends list.
> - Fixed rich presence and join status for friends who are watching Overwatch evidence or demo replays.
> - Restored functionality of several menu items in the pause menu.
> [ UI ]
> - The "COUNTRY" section in the Buy Menu now shows flag images.
> - Renamed MOVEMENT to MOBILITY in the Buy Menu.
> - Added the raw movement value to the MOBILITY section in the Buy Menu.
> [ GAMEPLAY ]
> - Tagging (movement slowdown when hit) has changed.
> - Tagging is now slightly cumulative. Damaging someone in quick succession will apply slightly more tagging and slow them down more (to a point).
> - Your currently held weapon now determines how much you are tagged when getting hit. How much you are tagged depends on the weapon's "Mobility" value. The higher the Mobility value, the less you will get tagged when hit.
> - Unified tagging values when shooting people in different parts of the body.
> - Players now get tagged slightly (based on the weapon they're holding) when they take HE blast damage.
> - All weapons have updated tagging values.
> - All SMGs now have ~20% more armor penetration.
> - Some movement affecting server values have changed (sv_stopspeed increased to 80, sv_accelerate decreased to 5.5, sv_friction increased to 5.2).
> - Fixed players getting stopped by teammate's "in flight" grenades.
> - Players who are hit by grenades "in flight" that were thrown by the other team now take a small amount of impact damage.
> - Slightly increased size and contrast of most impact decals to increase impact readability.
> - Impact and blood particle effects have changed slightly to improve impact readability.
> [ SDK ]
> - Custom maps can now spawn HE grenade projectiles using class hegrenade_projectile.
> - Hammer bug fixes and improvements
> - Fixed a bug where the Model Browser would become unresponsive
> - Removed shortcut key for Radius Culling
> - Extended functionality of Instancing - Collapse. Now allows to collapse recursively or not.
> - Hammer now saves status of Instancing - View Instances
> - Face Edit Sheet:
> - Added buttons to randomize X and Y texture shift
> - Texture scale now supports 3 decimals
> - Texture shift now rolls over from 1024 to -1024
> - Buttons to increase/decrease Texture Scale now increments with .005
> - demoinfogo has been updated. It now parses and dumps out string tables, data/send tables, and PacketEntities.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


[ GAMEPLAY ]
- Tagging (movement slowdown when hit) has changed.
- Tagging is now slightly cumulative. Damaging someone in quick succession will apply slightly more tagging and slow them down more (to a point).
- Your currently held weapon now determines how much you are tagged when getting hit. How much you are tagged depends on the weapon's "Mobility" value. The higher the Mobility value, the less you will get tagged when hit.
- Unified tagging values when shooting people in different parts of the body.
- Players now get tagged slightly (based on the weapon they're holding) when they take HE blast damage.
- All weapons have updated tagging values.
- All SMGs now have ~20% more armor penetration.
- Some movement affecting server values have changed (sv_stopspeed increased to 80, sv_accelerate decreased to 5.5, sv_friction increased to 5.2).

Are these the movement changes we've been asking for? Or at least a step in the right direction?










ALL SMGs have 20% more armor pen... P90 was already pretty good, could be ridiculous now.

I want to try it out but: http://www.overclock.net/t/1516650/black-screen-on-boot-when-drivers-are-installed/0_20


----------



## Imprezzion

I can only imagine how powerful a Bizon will be now..







Or indeed the Pro90..

Might even pick up a MP9 / MAC10 now in a eco. The rate of fire is so high on them that with +20% armor pen they'd be actually quite good.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I can only imagine how powerful a Bizon will be now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or indeed the Pro90..
> 
> Might even pick up a MP9 / MAC10 now in a eco. The rate of fire is so high on them that with +20% armor pen they'd be actually quite good.


Really won't make a huge difference. Armor penetration went up, but the amount of bullets required will most likely be the same in most situations.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Really won't make a huge difference. Armor penetration went up, but the amount of bullets required will most likely be the same in most situations.


Really? A 20% increase should mean a 20% decrease in bullet count, and as the Bizon is like 12 bullets to the chest to kill an armoured target, should mean it'll kill in 10 now, unless I've misunderstood how armor pen works?

Anyway, it's great news that there's a chance the SMGs will be more relevant. It's kinda sad that they don't see much use, so hopefully they'll be brought into the balance a bit more. Next up, Dualies plz Valve!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Really? A 20% increase should mean a 20% decrease in bullet count, and as the Bizon is like 12 bullets to the chest to kill an armoured target, should mean it'll kill in 10 now, unless I've misunderstood how armor pen works?
> 
> Anyway, it's great news that there's a chance the SMGs will be more relevant. It's kinda sad that they don't see much use, so hopefully they'll be brought into the balance a bit more. Next up, Dualies plz Valve!


Not quite.

I'll quote someone as they explained it perfectly.
Quote:


> UnforseenConsequence 2 points 4 hours ago
> I agree that it didn't need a buff, but it's actually only 20% less damage reduction by armor-- if I understand it correctly, that translates to something like 12% more damage.
> (The P90 does 25 damage by default, and loses 9 points of damage against armor for 16. 10% more armor penetration= 1.8 damage? = 17.8 total damage. 6 bullets to kill vs 7.)


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Really? A 20% increase should mean a 20% decrease in bullet count, and as the Bizon is like 12 bullets to the chest to kill an armoured target, should mean it'll kill in 10 now, unless I've misunderstood how armor pen works?
> 
> Anyway, it's great news that there's a chance the SMGs will be more relevant. It's kinda sad that they don't see much use, so hopefully they'll be brought into the balance a bit more. Next up, Dualies plz Valve!


Yeah but if your shooting an at armoured target with a bizon you're doing it wrong.

The only smg you want vs armour is the p90 really, and like Dmaster said i dont think 20% bullet pen would mean 1 less bullet. (come to think of it i have no idea how many bullets it takes from SMGs to kill people) Its been so long since i bought an SMG, i forgot the menu existed









Also i think the negev is a legit last round run (15/30th) round. If you use it in bursts you can challenge most riflers and additionally it has other applications like wallbanging and prefiring, without reloading. Thoughts?


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, I've got a spreadsheet (a modified version of the one from Reddit) which I've just updated, and it'll save you a bullet at point blank range. Knew it wouldn't be as simple as damage + 20%









@Pwnography - The P90, and the UMP. The UMP will drop an armoured opponent in 5 chest shots now, even up to 8m away. That'll do thanks








And Negev last round - if you've got the funds, why not? It may not be accurate, but who needs accuracy with something that'll fire 1000 rounds per minute?!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Yeah but if your shooting an at armoured target with a bizon you're doing it wrong.
> 
> The only smg you want vs armour is the p90 really, and like Dmaster said i dont think 20% bullet pen would mean 1 less bullet. (come to think of it i have no idea how many bullets it takes from SMGs to kill people) Its been so long since i bought an SMG, i forgot the menu existed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i think the negev is a legit last round run (15/30th) round. If you use it in bursts you can challenge most riflers and additionally it has other applications like wallbanging and prefiring, without reloading. Thoughts?


I love holding B tuns on Dust, Bananm or A ramp on Mirage with a Negev. Anywhere close to medium range where you are likely to get rushed. Have hit a few Negev Aces there which is always hilarious.



Seems like a pretty game changing update, be interesting to see how it plays out


----------



## chemicalfan

Are there are YouTube channels where you can watch "highlights" of pro games? Maybe 10-15 minutes of a match or something (like the "Match of the day" football TV show, for those in England!). Perfect for the train, you know?


----------



## bobsaget

Mrtweeday. Great channel, daily content, the guy must put a lot time in his channel.


----------



## chemicalfan

Nice looks good mate, thanks


----------



## bobsaget

Np








I always spend a few minutes after work before playing. Great motivator


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Yeah but if your shooting an at armoured target with a bizon you're doing it wrong.
> 
> The only smg you want vs armour is the p90 really, and like Dmaster said i dont think 20% bullet pen would mean 1 less bullet. (come to think of it i have no idea how many bullets it takes from SMGs to kill people) Its been so long since i bought an SMG, i forgot the menu existed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i think the negev is a legit last round run (15/30th) round. If you use it in bursts you can challenge most riflers and additionally it has other applications like wallbanging and prefiring, without reloading. Thoughts?


The Negev works if you burst it at range because you'll fire like 4 shots and probably get a HS even if you didn't aim for it. Close range you just fire 10+ bullets and again you'll probably get a HS.

The update to the P90 might actually be a good one considering it doesn't work at range, you now get tagged more and that makes rushing towards them harder and it costs a lot too. Certain maps and situations it could be a cool gun to use. Also if the armour penetration has changed, HS should do more damage now too - interested to see how those values work out at range.


----------



## chemicalfan

FYI - the P90 didn't get a big armor pen buff, damage only went up around 6%, whereas the others went up 18-21%


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> FYI - the P90 didn't get a big armor pen buff, damage only went up around 6%, whereas the others went up 18-21%


Yep, saw that. If it had been 20% it would be pretty OP. Wonder if its now viable to lose a pistol and then buy a bunch of SMG's and a couple of Scouts?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Yep, saw that. If it had been 20% it would be pretty OP. Wonder if its now viable to lose a pistol and then buy a bunch of SMG's and a couple of Scouts?


With no armor? Risky....

Personally, I'm wondering if it's viable to buy SMGs on a pistol round win, against the Helmet+P250 crowd :hmm


----------



## dmasteR

Looks like the rumors were true and the next 250K is DreamHack Winter 2014!
Quote:


> October 3, 2014 - Valve and DreamHack can today announce that the next CS:GO Championship with a $250,000 community-funded prize pool will be at DreamHack Winter 2014 27-29 November 2014.
> 
> The CS:GO crowd-funding initiative began around one year ago at DreamHack Winter 2013 and has elevated the interest for competitive CS:GO tournaments with ESL One Katowice and ESL One Cologne during 2014. Now it's time for the fourth event at DreamHack Winter 2014, as DreamHack host the "DreamHack CS:GO Championship" in Jönköping, Sweden.


Read the rest from the link below!









http://www.dreamhack.se/dhw14/2014/10/03/250000-counter-strike-global-offensive-tournament-at-dhw14/

Also go to this link to see the new Armor penetration values/tagging.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2i5xux/analysis_of_weapon_changes_from_october_3rd_update/


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> With no armor? Risky....
> 
> Personally, I'm wondering if it's viable to buy SMGs on a pistol round win, against the Helmet+P250 crowd :hmm


Usually after a pistol round win I buy a UMP and Helmet with no grenades. Usually the UMP will net me enough money and is even decent against armored opponents till I die then I buy an M4/AK


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So, now that the operation is over, how many missions did everyone complete? I didn't play too much but still finished 26


----------



## Shanenanigans

Finished 25. Need to get used to the tagging update though.


----------



## H3iman

Been messing with my crosshair and sensitivity lately in CS:GO, and I think I've finally stumbled on settings I can stick with. Switched from my Mionix Avior 7000 to my Zowie EC1 EVO and increased my sensitivity a bit to avoid hitting the malfunction speed on the Zowie (which I constantly do on a lower sens), have it at 450 CPI / 500 Hz, in-game sens @ 2.0 with Raw Input ON.

Changed my crosshair to:

size 3, drawoutline 0, thickness 1.1, gap 0, style 4, color 1

Just played this Casual game after a little deathmatch, and I'm pretty pleased with the results. I know this is only Casual and means nothing when it comes to competitive, but I'm happy nonetheless.


----------



## Kavster12

Anybody know a quick and easy way to auto mute skype audio? I always find myself in situations in game where I am in a skype call and I am last alive and really need to rely on sound/footsteps to get me the kill and as a result of crackly mics or teammates talking I will get myself killed. Strictly for skype. I know I could just go and use another voice calling software that has a mute option but does anybody know anything for skype?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Anybody know a quick and easy way to auto mute skype audio? I always find myself in situations in game where I am in a skype call and I am last alive and really need to rely on sound/footsteps to get me the kill and as a result of crackly mics or teammates talking I will get myself killed. Strictly for skype. I know I could just go and use another voice calling software that has a mute option but does anybody know anything for skype?


Use the hotkeys function within Skype. Since we use Teamspeak, I usually use F7 and F8 for Mute everything and mute mic only respectively.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, now that the operation is over, how many missions did everyone complete? I didn't play too much but still finished 26


i only completed 11. i bought it when the price dropped to $0.99


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i only completed 11. i bought it when the price dropped to $0.99


Stopped at 15. Is there any purpose of doing them after achieving gold medal?


----------



## SheepMoose

Hm, don't know how to feel.
The last two weeks I've been playing terribly. Can't hit a single shot, all strats not working, etc. Today was good though, hit a lot of my shots, romped on some games, but still lost a fair amount of them due to bad teammates. Had a lot of people whom couldn't hold a single section of a map on CT side giving terrorists a 12 - 3 advantage at half time, on a CT sided map. Then the teammates who won't listen to your calls and will position themselves perfectly for the enemy I've called out.

Apart from that, had a 1v5 retake on Cache today. Pulled it off quite well with no armor and only a P250 (until I killed the first guy). Looks like I'm improving but the people I'm being put into teams with are getting worse, so ***.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, now that the operation is over, how many missions did everyone complete? I didn't play too much but still finished 26


27 Missions on just one account. I have Gold on all accounts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Stopped at 15. Is there any purpose of doing them after achieving gold medal?


Yes, more drops. (Possibility of a Dragon Lore)


----------



## Jack Mac

New knife...Karambit Crimson Web MW, got such a nice deal that I could not refuse.


----------



## DFroN

I'm really struggling to enjoy CSGO lately. The game's great but the people who play it aren't. In every game at Legendary Eagle there's always some "ohmaghad focking noob KURWA" philistine who starts trolling and asking to be kicked. Whoever gets that player on their team loses the match. I can't remember the last close, tense game I had.


----------



## Kainn

Competed 18? Missions I think. I've just lost the drive to play...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I'm really struggling to enjoy CSGO lately. The game's great but the people who play it aren't. In every game at Legendary Eagle there's always some "ohmaghad focking noob KURWA" philistine who starts trolling and asking to be kicked. Whoever gets that player on their team loses the match. I can't remember the last close, tense game I had.


Sounds like you need to start trying out MatchMaking alternatives. Try out CEVO PUG (Free), or ESEA (Subscription based).

You'll still get the trollers, but it won't be nearly as bad. Either way, any competitive game is going to have people who do that, just need to toughen up your skin a bit and use the trolling for motivation.

Back when I first started playing competitively back in CoD1 I use to get called bad all the time, and I ended up being a top player in NA by using the trash talking as motivation!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, now that the operation is over, how many missions did everyone complete? I didn't play too much but still finished 26
> 
> 
> 
> 27 Missions on just one account. I have Gold on all accounts.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Stopped at 15. Is there any purpose of doing them after achieving gold medal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, more drops. (Possibility of a Dragon Lore)
Click to expand...

Dang. Oh well, i probably already used up all my luck getting that AK Jet Set as a drop


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Anybody know a quick and easy way to auto mute skype audio? I always find myself in situations in game where I am in a skype call and I am last alive and really need to rely on sound/footsteps to get me the kill and as a result of crackly mics or teammates talking I will get myself killed. Strictly for skype. I know I could just go and use another voice calling software that has a mute option but does anybody know anything for skype?


e

Isn't it just good manners to stay quiet when someone is clutching? And if you mean background noise from their mics then they should just use Push-2-Talk imo.

Either way, yeah just bind something to mute (under adv options keybinds i think)


----------



## chemicalfan

Just won my 9th comp match (on Mirage, my least favourite map excluding Cobble & Overpass, which I refuse to play)
Went down to the wire again, just like my last match at Nuke. Team was good though, I should have commended a couple of the players as they were cool (despite me dropping the ball clutching a few times, big-style)


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> e
> 
> Isn't it just good manners to stay quiet when someone is clutching? And if you mean background noise from their mics then they should just use Push-2-Talk imo.
> 
> Either way, yeah just bind something to mute (under adv options keybinds i think)


There only seems to be mute mic under short cuts which only mutes my own mic...


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, now that the operation is over, how many missions did everyone complete? I didn't play too much but still finished 26


I got 27


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> There only seems to be mute mic under short cuts which only mutes my own mic...


Toggle mute is the option you're looking for.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So, now that the operation is over, how many missions did everyone complete? I didn't play too much but still finished 26


I bought the mission when it hit 99 cents... I only managed to squeeze in 9 missions. After I did the last mission I could not get another freaking mission drop! was irritating.


----------



## lolllll117

I lost my AK Jet Set skin on the VP Vs. Hellraisers game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I lost my AK Jet Set skin on the VP Vs. Hellraisers game


I won 600 value on that haha.

Just won nearly 700 value on this Mouz vs NAVI match.


----------



## lolllll117

Congrats. i saw someone else post their winnings of about 600 from the hellraisers game alone.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Congrats. i saw someone else post their winnings of about 600 from the hellraisers game alone.


I got a buddy who won 1K from it.

EDIT:



The new version of DE_SEASON came out by the way.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=322837144&searchtext=season

For those interested!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I got a buddy who won 1K from it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> The new version of DE_SEASON came out by the way.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=322837144&searchtext=season
> 
> For those interested!


----------



## daav1d

First thing, I have not yet tried the new season. But my first impression is not very good, the colors feels bad and I don't like the futuristic look. I like season alot but the older versions looks better imo. I have only watched a couple if minutes on the 10 man from Launders POV. It seems like the enemy will be pretty hard to spot on certain places. Like the head blend in with the background.


----------



## Wezzor

I really look forward to the new operation. Hopefully it'll come out soon.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I really look forward to the new operation. Hopefully it'll come out soon.


Same here.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I really look forward to the new operation. Hopefully it'll come out soon.


List of maps I really wanna see in the next operation:

de_crown
de_season (the modern remake)
de_tuscan
fy_poolday (for deathmatch/arms race/demolition)
de_sparity

Anyone wanna add on to this?


----------



## morbid_bean

I really think it would be awesome if they could somehow include new maps for the Arms Race mode.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> I really think it would be awesome if they could somehow include new maps for the Arms Race mode.


I really don't think its a mode played enough though for them to include one in a Operation.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> List of maps I really wanna see in the next operation:
> 
> de_crown
> de_season (the modern remake)
> de_tuscan
> fy_poolday (for deathmatch/arms race/demolition)
> de_sparity
> 
> Anyone wanna add on to this?


fy_pool_day would be really awesome but I doubt that they'll add it.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I really don't think its a mode played enough though for them to include one in a Operation.


Yeah, I think you are right, unless they have missions on arms race in the next operation, then they might include arms race stuff.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> fy_pool_day would be really awesome but I doubt that they'll add it.


They could add it to the gun game mode


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> They could add it to the gun game mode


I believe that would be arms race mode.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I really look forward to the new operation. Hopefully it'll come out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of maps I really wanna see in the next operation:
> 
> de_crown
> de_season (the modern remake)
> de_tuscan
> fy_poolday (for deathmatch/arms race/demolition)
> de_sparity
> 
> Anyone wanna add on to this?
Click to expand...

de_tuscan would be interesting after seeing how badly Launders broke that map...


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I believe that would be arms race mode.


Yeah that's what they call it now, I couldn't remember, only the original namr


----------



## lolllll117

Here's a quick Zebra Stripe M4A1-S i threw together



i might clean up the image a bit and reapply it to the gun to see if i can get it to look better









Edit: i changed the barrel and stock from black to white, and i flipped the image 180 degrees. i think it looks better already.


----------



## chemicalfan

Bah, thought I was finally going to get my 10th comp win last night on Dust2, finally get my Silver 1 rank that I deserve, but we got pwnd. Started CT, was 9-6 at the break, ended up 10-15. I bottom fragged with 6-20









Something suspect was going on though, because I was in tunnels by the B site pillar, then CT came round the corner, and at point blank range (1m tops), I was holding mouse1 with my AK in his face and seeing the blood splatter, and I died! Couldn't figure that out at all.


----------



## lolllll117

Maybe i'll just do a Halloween M4A1-S. I really like the way the bloody red handprints show up on the black paint


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'll just do a Halloween M4A1-S. I really like the way the bloody red handprints show up on the black paint


Oh yes









I bet that looks great on other guns too


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Something suspect was going on though, because I was in tunnels by the B site pillar, then CT came round the corner, and at point blank range (1m tops), I was holding mouse1 with my AK in his face and seeing the blood splatter, and I died! Couldn't figure that out at all.


Hits not registering happens in almost every matchmaking match. Especially awp shots go right through kind of often.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Hits not registering happens in almost every matchmaking match. Especially awp shots go right through kind of often.











FPS games have been around for 20 years, this should be bread & butter by now.

Anyhow, it would still have only made me 7-20, I was having a aim/reflex shocker (usual standard)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Bah, thought I was finally going to get my 10th comp win last night on Dust2, finally get my Silver 1 rank that I deserve, but we got pwnd. Started CT, was 9-6 at the break, ended up 10-15. I bottom fragged with 6-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something suspect was going on though, because I was in tunnels by the B site pillar, then CT came round the corner, and at point blank range (1m tops), I was holding mouse1 with my AK in his face and seeing the blood splatter, and I died! Couldn't figure that out at all.


If you're questioning hitboxes you're not silver 1







Maybe Silver 5 or SEM?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> If you're questioning hitboxes you're not silver 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Silver 5 or SEM?


That 6-20 was against mostly Silver 2's with a couple of unranked. Par for the course


----------



## lolllll117

I added some more Fingerprints, some splatters, and some dribbles. What do you guys think?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more Fingerprints, some splatters, and some dribbles. What do you guys think?


Should be renamed "Apocalypse". I'd try with less hand prints and a slightly brighter red, it still looks pretty sweet though!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more Fingerprints, some splatters, and some dribbles. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be renamed "Apocalypse". I'd try with less hand prints and a slightly brighter red, it still looks pretty sweet though!
Click to expand...

The Red is a bit brighter than it appears in the picture, but you are right because under in-game lighting it doesn't quite show enough. I was thinking of calling it an "M4A1-S Blood Splatter", but "Apocalypse" sounds good too


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more Fingerprints, some splatters, and some dribbles. What do you guys think?


I think it looks sweet, if it was added to the game at one point I hope the pattern is unique for each drop.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more Fingerprints, some splatters, and some dribbles. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks sweet, if it was added to the game at one point I hope the pattern is unique for each drop.
Click to expand...

isn't the case hardened patterns kind of like that?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some more Fingerprints, some splatters, and some dribbles. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks sweet, if it was added to the game at one point I hope the pattern is unique for each drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't the case hardened patterns kind of like that?
Click to expand...

AK Case Hardened, Awp Boom, Awp Electric Hive, Any DDPAT skin, Famas Hexane, P250 Franklin, and many more are like that.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> AK Case Hardened, Awp Boom, Awp Electric Hive, Any DDPAT skin, Famas Hexane, P250 Franklin, and many more are like that.


every single pattern in the game, minus the boring paint ones like asiimovs


----------



## Imprezzion

Just like how the wear pattern is random as well? Didn't know that lol!

For example, I have a FT Glock Reactor but it looks a much higher quality. Only has one little spot on it...
As does my FT Redline AK. It looks better then some MW ones..









I still want a Galil Cerberus to replace my FN Tuxedo... Love them but they are a tad expensive imo and are still dropping in price


----------



## chemicalfan

I love that blood splatter skin!
Can you try it on a pistol, maybe a P250 or Deagle?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Toggle mute is the option you're looking for.


Thoughts on the India team that is going to ESWC?


----------



## chemicalfan

Is there a Twitch stream that always shows the pro games that are on? I'm guessing there's a pro game every day/night, so is there a consistent place to watch them? Something like "CSGOTV" or something like that. Trying to envisage the future, where I can load the Twitch app on my smart TV, and watch an HD stream just like I can any other TV channel. It'd be awesome to reach a stage where I can choose between watching a football match, or an F1 race, or a CSGO pro match just by flicking the TV channels.

Or, is there a way to find pro matches on GOTV somehow? When I open it up, it shows a bunch of random games, occasionally there's one or 2 pro's in a game but never a whole team or indeed a full pro match (I guess this is because they don't use Valve's MM servers?)


----------



## SheepMoose

I tend to use csgolounge.com to find streams. With that said though, FaceitTV on Twitch usually show most of the pro games between the larger teams.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is there a Twitch stream that always shows the pro games that are on? I'm guessing there's a pro game every day/night, so is there a consistent place to watch them? Something like "CSGOTV" or something like that. Trying to envisage the future, where I can load the Twitch app on my smart TV, and watch an HD stream just like I can any other TV channel. It'd be awesome to reach a stage where I can choose between watching a football match, or an F1 race, or a CSGO pro match just by flicking the TV channels.
> 
> Or, is there a way to find pro matches on GOTV somehow? When I open it up, it shows a bunch of random games, occasionally there's one or 2 pro's in a game but never a whole team or indeed a full pro match (I guess this is because they don't use Valve's MM servers?)


http://www.hltv.org/


----------



## chemicalfan

Nice, thanks for the Twitch suggestion









I loved the way ESL One was done, it's a shame that it's only a few times a year (assuming DreamHack Winter will be the same, with GOTV coverage). I guess Twitch is a good second for coverage of the smaller tournaments


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Nice, thanks for the Twitch suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way ESL One was done, it's a shame that it's only a few times a year (assuming DreamHack Winter will be the same, with GOTV coverage). I guess Twitch is a good second for coverage of the smaller tournaments


@TheYonderGod - I use hltv.org during the ESL One for the live scoreboard stuff, it was ok but the website isn't very mobile friendly









Edit: Doh, sorry for the DP, apparently I don't know how to use the edit button, despite being here for 6 years


----------



## Kavster12

That zebra pattern looks awesome


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is there a Twitch stream that always shows the pro games that are on? I'm guessing there's a pro game every day/night, so is there a consistent place to watch them? Something like "CSGOTV" or something like that. Trying to envisage the future, where I can load the Twitch app on my smart TV, and watch an HD stream just like I can any other TV channel. It'd be awesome to reach a stage where I can choose between watching a football match, or an F1 race, or a CSGO pro match just by flicking the TV channels.
> 
> Or, is there a way to find pro matches on GOTV somehow? When I open it up, it shows a bunch of random games, occasionally there's one or 2 pro's in a game but never a whole team or indeed a full pro match (I guess this is because they don't use Valve's MM servers?)


















Hitbox.tv

The GOTV stuff you either have to get the IP off hltv.org or wait for a major as it'll show up there.

Also, seen as you were asking about guides to help you practice, forgot to link this one last time. The video at the bottom explains it and shows how to do it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thoughts on the India team that is going to ESWC?


Well, I don't think they're great or amazing or anything like that. They are pretty decent though. We keep wrecking them with just 2 or 3 main players. However, I haven't played against the Mongolian standin yet. Sadly I didn't feel like looking for a new team cuz 2 of my long time teammates are busy starting an ESEA type thing here and they're working hard to get it up and running by next month. I think with the cards played, either Wolf ( who really has just one good player with great aim and gamesense - Ace ) or Virtual Impact could've had it. I just hope VI does better than Wolf in ESWC. At least we'll have a decent benchmark here after.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitbox.tv
> 
> The GOTV stuff you either have to get the IP off hltv.org or wait for a major as it'll show up there.
> 
> Also, seen as you were asking about guides to help you practice, forgot to link this one last time. The video at the bottom explains it and shows how to do it.


Wow, epic!









I've added them all to twitch (except hitbox), and I'll check out the Steam link on the way home, thanks man!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I love that blood splatter skin!
> Can you try it on a pistol, maybe a P250 or Deagle?















The blood splatter skin was designed off of the M4 model, so i'd have to tweak it a bit to get it to look really good on other weapons. i'd probably also increase the brightness of the entire paintjob.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Wow, epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added them all to twitch (except hitbox), and I'll check out the Steam link on the way home, thanks man!


Just check www.hltv.org to see if there's any pro matches going on. If there are, you'll see which channel the match is on. This is by far the easiest way!


----------



## zemco999

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2iowaq/store_i_think_this_qualifies_itself_as_a_store/

I think I have a good amount of items up right now haha


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just check www.hltv.org to see if there's any pro matches going on. If there are, you'll see which channel the match is on. This is by far the easiest way!











Cheers man, I'll have a play to see if I can get it working on my phone properly (haven't really tried it since ESL One)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blood splatter skin was designed off of the M4 model, so i'd have to tweak it a bit to get it to look really good on other weapons. i'd probably also increase the brightness of the entire paintjob.


Looks class man!
Maybe more blood down the barrel end and it'd be awesome, I'd vote for it


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So as Dmaster and zemco already know, I'm looking to get a M4A1-S Master Piece for a good price. So far Im leaning towards the one Zemco has but if anyone else has other offers for me to consider let me know.

I also Bought a AK Jaguar MW for $25 and a P2K Ocean Foam for $9 yesterday, and I only had to sell a few skins to do so.


----------



## Sikkamore

I should've been watching this but I had to run out for a bit. Of course this happens when I'm out!

http://www.hltv.org/news/13373-emilio-vac-banned-mid-match

What's your take on it? Apparently he was banned at ESL One or something as well?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I should've been watching this but I had to run out for a bit. Of course this happens when I'm out!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13373-emilio-vac-banned-mid-match
> 
> What's your take on it? Apparently he was banned at ESL One or something as well?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2ht9yt/emilio_cheating_in_fragbite_masters_online/

10 days ago. ^

So clearly his day was coming.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2ht9yt/emilio_cheating_in_fragbite_masters_online/
> 
> 10 days ago. ^
> 
> So clearly his day was coming.


Gonna watch that demo of him in that match. Can't believe this happened lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Gonna watch that demo of him in that match. Can't believe this happened lol


http://steamcommunity.com/id/kubikman92/

Kubik from NoMercy also banned.

Emilios response:

http://www.hltv.org/news/13374-emilio-i-leave-this-in-valves-hands


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/kubikman92/
> 
> Kubik from NoMercy also banned.
> 
> Emilios response:
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13374-emilio-i-leave-this-in-valves-hands


Hmmm. Another ban makes it suspicious.

I saw his response. What do you personally think dmasteR?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Hmmm. Another ban makes it suspicious.
> 
> I saw his response. What do you personally think dmasteR?


Cheater.

VAC makes very few mistakes, and when they do they WILL revert the ban. This is not a mistake, i've gone through a few sources to check already.


----------



## sammkv

Looks like Emilio got caught in the latest VAC wave ban. Not saying he did cheat but from all the Property matches I've watch this dude was top fragging out of his mind.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Cheater.
> 
> VAC makes very few mistakes, and when they do they WILL revert the ban. This is not a mistake, i've gone through a few sources to check already.


Damn.

People are starting to say 'well, if he could get away with it for this long, who says that other pros aren't cheating either?!' -_-


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Damn.
> 
> People are starting to say 'well, if he could get away with it for this long, who says that other pros aren't cheating either?!' -_-


There's a few around I'm sure. I'm not sure what posses them because if they do get found it they're screwed. s1mple had a few people wondering as he has an old ESL Wire ban. Apparently he plays the same on LAN so he should be alright. chrisJ has a few people posing the question too, partially because he usually sucks on LAN.

Never saw emilio go for a quick chance knife, but I find it highly unlikely it was a mistake, even if he manages to get the ban reversed his credibility is completely ruined.


----------



## Clockdisaster

can someone explain to me, about the skin prices? In my country some guys try to sell weapon skins for 20-40$ . Thats just insane. Skinss just add the looks, but no stat improvements


----------



## lolllll117

$20-40? depending on the skin, that sounds pretty cheap


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> $20-40? depending on the skin, that sounds pretty cheap


Give me a FN Fire Serpent for $40 and I will be the happiest CSGO player.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> $20-40? depending on the skin, that sounds pretty cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a FN Fire Serpent for $40 and I will be the happiest CSGO player.
Click to expand...

I'll take a couple of howls and dragon lores. keep one of each, and then sell the rest for their real value


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> There's a few around I'm sure. I'm not sure what posses them because if they do get found it they're screwed. s1mple had a few people wondering as he has an old ESL Wire ban. Apparently he plays the same on LAN so he should be alright. chrisJ has a few people posing the question too, partially because he usually sucks on LAN.
> 
> Never saw emilio go for a *quick chance knife*, but I find it highly unlikely it was a mistake, even if he manages to get the ban reversed his credibility is completely ruined.


hahahhaa, this reference is too good.


----------



## twiz0r0r

been rough the past 4 or 5 days....win 1 match...lose 2...always 1st or 2nd on my team....going to be silver 4 forever i think


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> There's a few around I'm sure. I'm not sure what posses them because if they do get found it they're screwed. s1mple had a few people wondering as he has an old ESL Wire ban. Apparently he plays the same on LAN so he should be alright. chrisJ has a few people posing the question too, partially because he usually sucks on LAN.
> 
> Never saw emilio go for a quick chance knife, but I find it highly unlikely it was a mistake, even if he manages to get the ban reversed his credibility is completely ruined.


I may be wrong, but I feel ChrisJ has been playing a lot better at LAN than online for the past 6-8 months. There is the obvious comfort of playing at home as opposed to playing at LAN ( where a couple of old teammates I know froze in a tournament when they would've wrecked the other team online ) especially when you play almost all the time from home. Thankfully, ever since I moved from the US, I've always had crap internet at home, so LAN is where I shine.


----------



## wes1099

Holy crap. For the third time in the past 2 weeks my ****** brother and his friend purposely get me banned. Rage level over 9000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Holy crap. For the third time in the past 2 weeks my ****** brother and his friend purposely get me banned. Rage level over 9000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


Atleast your brother is willing to play, mine wont touch anything but minecraft and mortal online.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Holy crap. For the third time in the past 2 weeks my ****** brother and his friend purposely get me banned. Rage level over 9000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast your brother is willing to play, mine wont touch anything but minecraft and mortal online.
Click to expand...

At least it's not League of legends...

My brother just got out of college so he recently started playing video games again every once in awhile. i'm waiting for him to come back to my home town so i can play CS with him during my winter break


----------



## Sikkamore

Played great for my last match. I was running off of two Red Bulls and my twitch shots were great (probably because all of the Red Bull had me twitching!)


----------



## chemicalfan

Watched the NiP match last night, wish I hadn't. it was uncomfortable seeing them get rekt like that








The second to last round, get_right was in a clutch position, but he missed a clear cut opportunity on each of them. Not saying I would have made the shots (!), but I could see they were on, and that was through a Twitch stream.

Some of the plays made me smile, but more often than not it just looked disorganised; They looked like a different team from the ESL One winning team. Ironically, Fifflaren was probably their best player, despite the near-constant calls for him to be replaced


----------



## Kyal

nip were not impressive at esl imo.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> nip were not impressive at esl imo.


They won it, that's pretty impressive


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Played great for my last match. I was running off of two Red Bulls and my twitch shots were great (probably because all of the Red Bull had me twitching!)


This pic confuses me. For some reason I've always thought that you are a LEM/SMFC level player.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> They won it, that's pretty impressive


suppose thats true haha, but there level of play @ esl was definitely not what we're used to seeing is all im saying.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> suppose thats true haha, but there level of play @ esl was definitely not what we're used to seeing is all im saying.


I'm pretty new to the scene, but that was the best I've seen them play, so if it gets better than that, I really hope they pull it out at DreamHack!


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm pretty new to the scene, but that was the best I've seen them play, so if it gets better than that, I really hope they pull it out at DreamHack!


The streak was 85-0. [Some report 87-0.] The streak was the most dominant streak in an FPS title since the inception of competition. Just incase you haven't heard of this yet.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Atleast your brother is willing to play, mine wont touch anything but minecraft and mortal online.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> At least it's not League of legends...
> 
> My brother just got out of college so he recently started playing video games again every once in awhile. i'm waiting for him to come back to my home town so i can play CS with him during my winter break


Well at least I have an excuse to play on my silver III alt account now...


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> The streak was 85-0. [Some report 87-0.] The streak was the most dominant streak in an FPS title since the inception of competition. Just incase you haven't heard of this yet.












Damn that's some record!
Are any of those members still in the team?


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's the exact same team.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's the exact same team.


Weird, so why all the community hate towards Fifflaren?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Because they think he's gotten worse over the past year and he's the reason for NiP's downfall. He just plays differently ( I believe ) but, stats-wise, is one of the worst pros out there. Also, NiP stopped dominating as much when everyone else caught up in terms of team play and style etc.

Edit - Forgot to mention HLTV is full of kids, including Lurppis.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> This pic confuses me. For some reason I've always thought that you are a LEM/SMFC level player.


Why did you always think that? Don't get me wrong, I'm flattered, but I've only hit LEM once and lost it immediately. Funny story about that... I ranked up to LEM, quit CS:GO for a couple hours, came back, and was a DMG again


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Because they think he's gotten worse over the past year and he's the reason for NiP's downfall. He just plays differently ( I believe ) but, stats-wise, is one of the worst pros out there. Also, NiP stopped dominating as much when everyone else caught up in terms of team play and style etc.
> 
> Edit - Forgot to mention HLTV is full of kids, including Lurppis.


He's not really one of the worst pros out there, he's pretty average. Problem is NiP is a top team and the rest of the players in the team are world class. He was calling a while back, but it went back to Xizt - everyone expected him to get more frags as he wasn't calling but he stayed around the same. I doubt Fifflaren is the problem, they're not playing quite as well individually as they could, but the other teams have got a lot more competitive over the last year. Just look at how strong fnatic are now, and there are two french teams that are right up there too. Not having a really strong AWPer is probably hurting them when you look at a team like Titan, but again I don't think it's the only reason for them not being as good as before.


----------



## Kyal

when the superstars in the team don't show up you can't just blame fiffy. ie. ems one gf. that's my take on it atleast. nip have all slumped in individual skill, and as a team as of late. will be interesting to see if they can fix it before dhw


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 10/10/2014
> 
> [CSGO]
> - Introducing Music Kits, featuring new music exclusively made for CS:GO by various artists and composers.
> - When equipped, Music Kits replace all of the music in the game and include an anthem that plays whenever you are MVP.
> - Music Kits can be shared through the scoreboard. Use the context menu to check out another players music.
> - Music Kits are currently available as a special offer for CS:GO players.
> - Added music volume controls for the following:.
> -- Main Menu
> -- Round Start
> -- Round End
> -- Map objective
> -- Ten Second Warning
> -- Death Camera
> 
> *[GAMEPLAY]
> - HE grenade damage tagging is now scaled based on the damage applied.*
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Fixed being able to pick up the bomb through some opaque solid walls - you now need LOS unless you get close enough to touch it directly.
> - Fixed some bullet penetration bugs.
> - Fixed a radar naming bug on Dust2.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Fixed an issue where friends parties were not preserved when returning to lobby from an official competitive match.
> - Added more specific net_graph connection descriptions for official and community servers.
> - Fixed configuration of GOTV replays recording in South Africa.
> - Private matches in non-competitive game modes will host the game on lobby leader's listen server.
> - Pause menu allows to invite more friends to a private match hosted on a listen server.
> - Fixed connectivity to sv_lan 1 game servers.
> - The +graph command now respects the server's sv_max_allowed_net_graph convar.
> - Fixed a visual glitch caused by inspecting a shotgun while reloading.
> - The inspect in-game feature for marketplace assets no longer requires the previous owner id.
> 
> [SDK]
> - demoinfogo
> -- Added the ability to dump only specific things from the demo using command line arguments. Run the tool with no arguments to see the list of options with descriptions.
> -- Game Events that have userid's will show the player name as well as optionally show position and facing. The position and facing are the last read values, and do not include interpolation/prediction.
> -- Fixed a couple bugs in parsing that would cause missed player info when parsing some demos.


CS:GO Update released.

Thank gosh for the BOLD part.


----------



## b0z0

The only thing I have an issue with is the *Music Kits*. This game is becoming a joke like TF2 currently is. Waiting for Hats next update.

Bored waiting for the Ibuyplanetickets vs Cloud 9


----------



## mycomputersucks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> The only thing I have an issue with is the *Music Kits*. This game is becoming a joke like TF2 currently is. Waiting for Hats next update.
> 
> Bored waiting for the Ibuyplanetickets vs Cloud 9


I totally agree. What irritates me even more is the fact that all the music is in my game directory but to use it in-game I have to pay for it? Thx Volvo. Rest of the update is good though. What's up with the timing though? The last few updates they released an Early Update Notice to server providers so people could be ready, today during a "major" US LAN they drop it mid-day with no warning.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's the exact same team.


I'm pretty sure that it's a different team (NiP has 2 teams) they have 1 team with Heaton which was the 85-0 one. The other is the one that we see today with f0rest and xizt


----------



## w35t

Music kits? Are you kidding me? How about some in depth stats or some different game modes? Something marginally relevant?

Nah let's just rape the community with this ridiculous skins market and keep putting different hats on chickens. Time to sell skins and buy games.


----------



## Cloudy

So hows about that iBP vs C9 match?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that it's a different team (NiP has 2 teams) they have 1 team with Heaton which was the 85-0 one. The other is the one that we see today with f0rest and xizt


the current nip csgo team is the one that went on the 80 game winning streak.
i dont believe heaton ever played csgo competitively?

Cevo lan is a joke lol. Stream is laggy, quality is bad, every match has been delayed. Supposedly the servers were laggy for the players aswell.


----------



## Wezzor

Can I get VAC banned for using SweetFX? Since I want to turn up digital vibrance for example but I have AMD.


----------



## mycomputersucks

Digital Vibrance = Saturation in CCC.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycomputersucks*
> 
> Digital Vibrance = Saturation in CCC.


Ohh, okay. You learn new things every day.







Thank you btw!


----------



## mycomputersucks

No Problem


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> So hows about that iBP vs C9 match?


Seems like a big PR disaster for IBP. Probably going to lose and their PC's have crashed a ton in every game... I think AZK move over to somones rig from the BYOC? lol

I'd like to hear from cevo what went wrong.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Somehow I got confused and thought Heaton, but I still know that there was a team a and b for NiP.


----------



## b0z0

I know this is Cevo's first lan. They will learn from the issues they've ran into after this.


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Seems like a big PR disaster for IBP. Probably going to lose and their PC's have crashed a ton in every game... I think AZK move over to somones rig from the BYOC? lol
> 
> I'd like to hear from cevo what went wrong.


Apparently they've had crash issues at ESL One as well. You'd think iBuyPower would test systems a little bit longer before they send them to lans.


----------



## el gappo

Surprised IBP picked Dust 2 after the 16-0 online... Think they get stomped again?


----------



## Kyal

online=/= lan tho, denial beat c9 on d2 16-1 online, lan they lost 16-4 or w/e.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> online=/= lan tho, denial beat c9 on d2 16-1 online, lan they lost 16-4 or w/e.


But C9 are even better on LAN!


----------



## ZephyrBit

Ibp never get stomped they only throw. RIP SKINS


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> Ibp never get stomped they only throw. RIP SKINS


iBP honestly has been overrated for a long time now. Ever since they stopped practicing, they started to struggle even more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Music kits? Are you kidding me? How about some in depth stats or some different game modes? Something marginally relevant?
> 
> Nah let's just rape the community with this ridiculous skins market and keep putting different hats on chickens. Time to sell skins and buy games.


What other game modes do you want? Nobody in CS:GO plays any other game mode besides the stock bomb defusal gametype. The skins are completely visual, nobody is forcing people to buy skins.

The vast majority of the community enjoy the skins as it brings something rather simple into CS:GO without ruining its gameplay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> Somehow I got confused and thought Heaton, but I still know that there was a team a and b for NiP.


NiP has only had one CS:GO team, and it's the current team with the following roster: f0rest, get_right, fifflaren, xizt, Friberg. Roster has never changed since this team formed.

BLAH, Double posted some how. >.>


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that it's a different team (NiP has 2 teams) they have 1 team with Heaton which was the 85-0 one. The other is the one that we see today with f0rest and xizt


Heaton was only a manager/coach for that team. That lineup is the exact same one as the current one. NiP is the only team to have not changed players at all since the inception of CSGO. By the way, this 85-0 streak was in CSGO.


----------



## NateST

I really think NiPs problem stems from people catching up not only in individual skill, but tactics wise as well. I've seen a lot of excellent game play and new strats in the past few month and none from NiP. NiP especially on the CT side has seemed predictable for quite some time. A couple things I've seen recently that I had never seen before was a Vent boost on Cache by the T's for mid control, and smoking mid while doing a stack + jump scout to pick spawn on eco on D2.


----------



## zemco999

http://gfycat.com/UntimelyWeakAfricanaugurbuzzard


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://gfycat.com/UntimelyWeakAfricanaugurbuzzard


I saw that just now on reddit as well, good way to practice aim sorta


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://gfycat.com/UntimelyWeakAfricanaugurbuzzard


HA! I want to try that in MM xD

I've had the urge to play at a LAN recently. Like, I want to meet CS:GO players in my area. So I was thinking, 'how hard is it to set up a little LAN event?'


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://gfycat.com/UntimelyWeakAfricanaugurbuzzard


If you have good aim, you should be able to throw your pistol, switch to your pistol, and hit it mid air


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> If you have good aim, you should be able to throw your pistol, switch to your pistol, and hit it mid air


I do that all the time on 128tick, cant on 64 tick idk why


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> HA! I want to try that in MM xD
> 
> I've had the urge to play at a LAN recently. Like, I want to meet CS:GO players in my area. So I was thinking, 'how hard is it to set up a little LAN event?'


I've looked into setting one up at my school (UMASS amherst) since it is a huge place, with plenty of room. It seems ridiculously difficult to set up a lan with a dedicated server and casters.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Had a nice/epic win in a comp mach today. The screams at the end were intense.

Not sure why the video's so choppy, Shadowplay was set to 60fps and I was running at a constant 60 FPS while recording. The fact I have 3 displays connected and CS:GO set to borderless windowed mode which requires me to enable 'record the desktop' in Shadowplay has something to do with it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I've looked into setting one up at my school (UMASS amherst) since it is a huge place, with plenty of room. It seems ridiculously difficult to set up a lan with a dedicated server and casters.


Dang it. Last LAN in my city was like 4 years ago and I don't know how well the turn out was since I can't find info on it :/ oh well. I'll look into it though. Maybe even try to get some sponsors or something but I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

In my area, finding people who play games besides minecraft on PC would be hard enough, can't imagine how hard it would be to set up a lan for practically no one.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> In my area, finding people who play games besides minecraft on PC would be hard enough, can't imagine how hard it would be to set up a lan for practically no one.


Well, I work at EB Games and have had plenty of people buy Steam cards, games, keyboards, mice, etc. But no one has ever been as interested in CS as I am it seems. I wish they'd come out with a disc version of the game. I'd buy it and have something to talk about when other people bought it haha

I'm also trying to teach my old SOCOM buddy strats, call outs, maps, guns, eco rounds, etc. He's slowly learning but man it's funny when I play MM with him. I constantly go 50-15 and get called a hacker. Then at the end of the game when they see I'm a DMG they're like 'ooooohhh that explains the one tap headshots against our AWPer' hahaha


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Well, I work at EB Games and have had plenty of people buy Steam cards, games, keyboards, mice, etc. But no one has ever been as interested in CS as I am it seems. I wish they'd come out with a disc version of the game. I'd buy it and have something to talk about when other people bought it haha
> 
> I'm also trying to teach my old SOCOM buddy strats, call outs, maps, guns, eco rounds, etc. He's slowly learning but man it's funny when I play MM with him. I constantly go 50-15 and get called a hacker. Then at the end of the game when they see I'm a DMG they're like 'ooooohhh that explains the one tap headshots against our AWPer' hahaha


EBGames still exists? My local EBGames was replaced by GameStop back in 2005.


----------



## el gappo

Come on Cloud 9! Stop messing about.

For those not following, the winner of this map, the last of 3 best of 3s will win the grand finals. 




C9 won the B03 yesterday sending IBP to the lower bracket. IBP won the next 3 maps (including cache) before a silly close D2 game.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

MVP goes to that helmet.


----------



## cloudzeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Come on Cloud 9! Stop messing about.
> 
> For those not following, the winner of this map, the last of 3 best of 3s will win the grand finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C9 won the B03 yesterday sending IBP to the lower bracket. IBP won the next 3 maps (including cache) before a silly close D2 game.


Lmaoo did u see the 2 n0thing defuses, those were pretty sick.

That shroud play on the final round...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Well I wasn't expecting that round from C9. I was about to complain about them forcing at 14-14 instead of having a full buy at 15-14, turns out they didn't need it.


----------



## el gappo

N0thing with TWO ninjas and Shroud outplays everyone on an ECO for the OT! Crazy stuff.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> EBGames still exists? My local EBGames was replaced by GameStop back in 2005.


Canada man. USA is the only country with GameStop


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Canada man. USA is the only country with GameStop


We have GameStops in Denmark


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> We have GameStops in Denmark


Did not know this! I thought every where else was EB Games. I know Australia has EB Games. Learn something new everyday


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Canada man. USA is the only country with GameStop


Entire Scandinavia have GameStop


----------



## SheepMoose

Talk about one of the shortest games ever...


----------



## Tagkaman

With a huntsman. Not a bad effort.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Talk about one of the shortest games ever...


They lost pistol round, lost both eco rounds a first gun round, and a save round and they quit? They do realize being 0-5 isn't that big of a deal right?


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They lost pistol round, lost both eco rounds a first gun round, and a save round and they quit? They do realize being 0-5 isn't that big of a deal right?


I think they hated going against me.







4k in the pistol round, a number of kills on the round to follow. One guy rage quit, then they surrendered the same round.


----------



## Kavster12

Anyone in Aus/NZ keen on comp? At least gold nova rank


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Anyone in Aus/NZ keen on comp? At least gold nova rank


Lol you changed your post up completely. Nothing will happen to your friend.


----------



## Blackops_2

Going to do some competitive MM when i'm off thursday/friday of next week. Night shift, kind of sucks i'm up all night studying and taking CS breaks but noone is on.

Need to get my MGII, MGE, DMG, back whichever it gives me. Got unranked due to "inactivity"..which really wasn't inactivity it was playing on 128 tic comp servers with regulars.


----------



## krz94

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198087646603/

beware of paypal scammer. scammed me of my huntsman and master piece. he will ask you to give him access with teamviewer for him to check your account


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198087646603/
> 
> beware of paypal scammer. scammed me of my huntsman and master piece. he will ask you to give him access with teamviewer for him to check your account


Reported for visibility (hopefully). Now that I've done that, why the hell would you give ANY random person on the internet teamviewer access..? It gives them direct IP access to your system ( other than the obvious fact that they can control your system. )


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Reported for visibility (hopefully). Now that I've done that, why the hell would you give ANY random person on the internet teamviewer access..? It gives them direct IP access to your system ( other than the obvious fact that they can control your system. )


well i use teamviewer all the time and you can always stop the person from doing anything whenever you want. however this time he must have used something to block my access because I could not do anything. not move my mouse, end program no nothing. my mistake though


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> well i use teamviewer all the time and you can always stop the person from doing anything whenever you want. however this time he must have used something to block my access because I could not do anything. not move my mouse, end program no nothing. my mistake though


Yes, he can disable host input access completely. Went through his inventory. The Huntsman is gone and there's a Master Piece in there, but no idea who he may have scammed it from other than you.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> well i use teamviewer all the time and you can always stop the person from doing anything whenever you want. however this time he must have used something to block my access because I could not do anything. not move my mouse, end program no nothing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Yes, he can disable host input access completely. Went through his inventory. The Huntsman is gone and there's a Master Piece in there, but no idea who he may have scammed it from other than you.


oh well...yes that's my master piece. idk what he did with the huntsman. it literally happened minutes ago


----------



## Shanenanigans

So Virtus.Throw rekt Titan today. Not bad at all.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Just in case anyone wants to use the new music packs for free, I'm really digging Skog but I'm only using it for the main menu and the end round.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=325003963


----------



## twiz0r0r

what causes the lounge to not be able to find my items (retry using web api)? It's been like this for me for at least 3 days...profile not set to private btw

So frustrating!


----------



## Jack Mac

Private inventory? Also if you spam refresh or sign out and then back in it usually fixes it.


----------



## chemicalfan

With all the scammers out there, I'm completely put off of trading. I'm against betting skins too, but mainly because I don't really have any that I wouldn't want to lose. That, and keys rather than dollars seem to be currency









In fairness, the only skin I am craving now, out of all of them, is a M4A4 FT Asiimov. Shame they are SO pricey!
If someone gave me a AWP FT Redline, I wouldn't complain either


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> well i use teamviewer all the time and you can always stop the person from doing anything whenever you want. however this time he must have used something to block my access because I could not do anything. not move my mouse, end program no nothing. my mistake though


report him on www.steamrep.com

also, if it ever hppens to any one else:

shut off your router or force restart your PC. It breaks the connection.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> With all the scammers out there, I'm completely put off of trading. I'm against betting skins too, but mainly because I don't really have any that I wouldn't want to lose. That, and keys rather than dollars seem to be currency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fairness, the only skin I am craving now, out of all of them, is a M4A4 FT Asiimov. Shame they are SO pricey!
> If someone gave me a AWP FT Redline, I wouldn't complain either


The Asiimov M4's are all dropping in price at the moment and have been for a month or so. Probably worth waiting until they stabilise a bit. You could always sell a few cases and skins if you've got them or you could get a clean looking BS or WW one for a lot less, especially off r/GlobalOffensiveTrade. The Redline AWP's are all pretty cheap too, FT is around ~£3.80 so I'd suggest just getting one if you really want it.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The Asiimov M4's are all dropping in price at the moment and have been for a month or so. Probably worth waiting until they stabilise a bit. You could always sell a few cases and skins if you've got them or you could get a clean looking BS or WW one for a lot less, especially off r/GlobalOffensiveTrade. The Redline AWP's are all pretty cheap too, FT is around ~£3.80 so I'd suggest just getting one if you really want it.


Well, I'd REALLY like a FN/MW Asiimov, but for reasons best known to Valve, they never produced one?!

£3.80 is a lot when your Steam balance is £0.11








Although I'd sell my FT Pit Viper, it might net ~£1 lol


----------



## PolyMorphist

Welp, trading was fun while it lasted. Someone on the Lounge linked me a file which looked like an imgur link, it ended up downloading an .srt file. I opened it accidentally (missed the 'x' button on the Chrome download tab), and my Karambit CW MW got traded to some bot. T'was fun while it lasted


----------



## w35t

I though srt files were subtitles?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Welp, trading was fun while it lasted. Someone on the Lounge linked me a file which looked like an imgur link, it ended up downloading an .srt file. I opened it accidentally (missed the 'x' button on the Chrome download tab), and my Karambit CW MW got traded to some bot. T'was fun while it lasted


Message support about that, they will dupe the knife for you. You just have to show proof you clicked a corrupt link. It counts as phishing, and they have a 1 time policy to help you with it!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I though srt files were subtitles?


I'm pretty sure it is a subtitle file extension, he shouldn't have been able to open it without having a video file to go with it.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is a subtitle file extension, he shouldn't have been able to open it without having a video file to go with it.


.src not .srt, it manipulates your pc.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> .src not .srt, it manipulates your pc.


It's actually a .scr file, since the file is a screensaver. They're executed exactly like .exe files, but a lot of people don't know that, which is why it works so well to use that extension.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> what causes the lounge to not be able to find my items (retry using web api)? It's been like this for me for at least 3 days...profile not set to private btw
> 
> So frustrating!


Just need to keep trying.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> It's actually a .scr file, since the file is a screensaver. They're executed exactly like .exe files, but a lot of people don't know that, which is why it works so well to use that extension.


appreciate the correction. I have no idea how they work, I just knew it had a c not a t


----------



## Sikkamore

:'D


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is a subtitle file extension, he shouldn't have been able to open it without having a video file to go with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> appreciate the correction. I have no idea how they work, I just knew it had a c not a t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> It's actually a .scr file, since the file is a screensaver. They're executed exactly like .exe files, but a lot of people don't know that, which is why it works so well to use that extension.


Yeah, sorry. I meant to say .scr file







Got confused with my futile attempt to add Dothraki subs to my Game of Thrones in VLC media player xD


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Welp, trading was fun while it lasted. Someone on the Lounge linked me a file which looked like an imgur link, it ended up downloading an .srt file. I opened it accidentally (missed the 'x' button on the Chrome download tab), and my Karambit CW MW got traded to some bot. T'was fun while it lasted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> It's actually a .scr file, since the file is a screensaver. They're executed exactly like .exe files, but a lot of people don't know that, which is why it works so well to use that extension.


I'm just gonna say this, not try to troll or anything, but Linux ftw


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm just gonna say this, not try to troll or anything, but Linux ftw


Lol won't change the fact that you'll run into Windows hackers









Played 3 mm games today. All 3 had hackers.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm just gonna say this, not try to troll or anything, but Linux ftw


At least you know an executable never has the execute flag set when downloading... assuming your umask is good ;p


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> At least you know an executable never has the execute flag set when downloading... assuming your umask is good ;p


I don't have Wine installed, they can send me all the exe's they like


----------



## PolyMorphist

Let's all just rejoice in the fact that we play the best FPS available right now, regardless of OS.









Edit: All though, to be fair, Linux ONLY JUST got it


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Edit: All though, to be fair, Linux ONLY JUST got it












Changing the subject....when are we going to get new skins? It seems like _forever_ since we got the last lot!


----------



## Jaycz

Doncha hate it when you get that one guy who turns into a complete ass casue you miss one shot?
And then TKs you to get a bomb defuse








Oh well, I ended the game with 10 more frags then him, bet he feels dumb


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Edit: All though, to be fair, Linux ONLY JUST got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the subject....when are we going to get new skins? It seems like _forever_ since we got the last lot!
Click to expand...

To be honest, after trading up some older but still expensive skins to buy new ones I don't really care for new skins unless they're super amazing but also don't look like toy guns.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> To be honest, after trading up some older but still expensive skins to buy new ones I don't really care for new skins unless they're super amazing but also don't look like toy guns.


Not a fan of the Sci-fi themed weapons that have been releasing in the past few cases?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> To be honest, after trading up some older but still expensive skins to buy new ones I don't really care for new skins unless they're super amazing but also don't look like toy guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the Sci-fi themed weapons that have been releasing in the past few cases?
Click to expand...

Jaguar? I like it. Vulcan? Nopeeee
Bullet Rain? Nopeee. Howl? Amazing even after the design change.
Cyrex and Master Piece? Hell yeah
Asiimov skins? No thank you.
Dragon Lore? I'll take it.
Water Elemental? Yuck.
Famas Styx? Love it. Galil cerebus? Hate it.

Hopefully this gives you a good idea of what skins I like/don't like.


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO Update released
Quote:


> [MISC]
> 
> -Moved achievement icons to images on disk. The win panel now uses those images.
> -Fixed OSX audio options
> -Win/Lose round music cues now play music from the equipped music pack.
> 
> [LINUX]
> 
> -Fixed bug where many items would be rendered with incorrect lighting causing them to appear very dark or black.
> 
> [SDK]
> -demoinfogo:
> 
> Fixed a bug with entity lookup from player userid that was causing incorrect position/facing/team info for players in game events


----------



## Shanenanigans

Lately, over here in SEA, we've been having plenty of bugs related to MM. Specifically where some of us in the lobby don't get an accept button and the rest get 1/10 or something obscure like it. It gets worse because we end up waiting like 20 mins for a game and it's a lottery whether all of us will get the button or not.

Not to mention demo downloading is corrupt.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO Update released


Need pics to verify cuteness.


----------



## Kavster12

Anyone keen on a 90/100% blue tip minimal wear AK-47 Case hardened? Its all blue on both sides.



If you are interested or would like more pictures, please PM me on OCN









Before anyone asks, yes its on cs go lounge I just thought I would give some other OCN members the chance to get in on this unique AK. I did hear somewhere that blue tip collectors are quite popular


----------



## Shanenanigans

Okay, I think moving to India has caused quite an issue for me. My gameplay and aim has gone down. I've become soft playing here in SEA. Aim is simply not what it used to be. Was playing in a french FFA server and was in for a rude awakening. Oh well. Time to frequent it much more.


----------



## chemicalfan

Will be testing that Linux patch out tonight - gave up on it last night as the terrorist models were all black









Interestingly, the Linux version has a different default crosshair, I quite like it - is there an easy way to copy it over to my Windows version?

Oh, and skins - I love the AUG Torque (probably my pride-and-joy), there needs to be other Torque guns! Would love an AWP or M4A4. Would also really love a new UMP skin, as they are all a bit samey at the moment


----------



## Jack Mac

Got this yesterday
http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/34100756897846372/11EA4D1A6DEA0D5DD102242B4E4B8EE5BA27E689/
It's WW.


----------



## SheepMoose

I'm as patient as the next guy, but there's nothing worse than having someone critique 1 tiny mistake you've made before anchoring and losing the game for the team. Some bloke talks smack about the way I played on one round, nek minnut I end up 29-7-20 with 72 points in total, topping the scoreboard entirely. Mind you I'm MG2 and was playing against mostly double AK's.

I love this game, hate this community at times.


----------



## MrBrynmor

Great game, horrible when smurfs pop up.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well I had a really good game after a very long time. They thought I was hacking cuz of a few lucky shots. Was hilarious.

http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/50989255515600697/7D0E1E9AF1059F4ECBA712A824A4ACE5FCBBBE6C/


----------



## chemicalfan

How do you generate links to demos?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> How do you generate links to demos?


Watch > Your Matches > Click on match you wanna share > Open Scoreboard > Copy Link


----------



## wes1099

I just got the stupidest overwatch case ever. The 'suspect' was obviously reported for griefing as he was body blocking team mates and throwing molotovs and grenades at team mates as they were trying to coordinate a push. However, the other team had *TWO* people obviously spinbotting. Every few rounds, the spinbotters on the CT team would end the round in seconds, so fast that the terrorist team couldn't get out of spawn on inferno.


----------



## Sikkamore

I'm treating myself to a Fnatic jersey tomorrow with my name on the back :3


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Watch > Your Matches > Click on match you wanna share > Open Scoreboard > Copy Link


Thanks bud, don't wanna embarress myself just yet, but you never know in the future








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'm treating myself to a Fnatic jersey tomorrow with my name on the back :3


Make it a NiP jersey and we'll talk









Or is this your way of telling us you're joining the team?


----------



## w35t

Any info on the next operation as of yet?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Any info on the next operation as of yet?


No news on operation flowerpot or operation boiler yet unfortunately.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Make it a NiP jersey and we'll talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this your way of telling us you're joining the team?


NiP are my second favorite team but I wouldn't indulge in anything of theirs









And oh yeah totally









EDIT:

And done ;D SO EXCITED!


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/13412-maxaki-emilio-cheated-at-cph-g

Welp, that wraps it up.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13412-maxaki-emilio-cheated-at-cph-g
> 
> Welp, that wraps it up.


Hook, Line, and Sinker. One less cheater on the streets of CSGO Town.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Only so many more to go. In matchmaking.


----------



## Aventadoor

Isent it possible to play within a certain region for MM?
I think I saw a download for it.
I've had enough of Russians.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Isent it possible to play within a certain region for MM?
> I think I saw a download for it.
> I've had enough of Russians.


I know there is a ping limiter. Would that work?


----------



## Pibbz

So is there an OCN team that plays regularly?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> So is there an OCN team that plays regularly?


No idea but it would be awesome.


----------



## lolllll117

I got a Competitive Cooldown for the first time today








I clicked "ready" and the game got stuck on "10/10 players ready" so i waited for a few minutes. nothing happened so i hit the x and it gave me a 30 minute cooldown.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I got a Competitive Cooldown for the first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked "ready" and the game got stuck on "10/10 players ready" so i waited for a few minutes. nothing happened so i hit the x and it gave me a 30 minute cooldown.


That is actually a bug. You have to quit to the main screen and you'll see that you have a game waiting for you.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I got a Competitive Cooldown for the first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked "ready" and the game got stuck on "10/10 players ready" so i waited for a few minutes. nothing happened so i hit the x and it gave me a 30 minute cooldown.
> 
> 
> 
> That is actually a bug. You have to quit to the main screen and you'll see that you have a game waiting for you.
Click to expand...

Good to know. i guess i waited too long? next time i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## SheepMoose

I'm getting a LOT of assists per game. Usually double figures. In the games that I don't get double figures I usually have a positive KD. Is this a good indicator that I'm losing many 1v1's? Deranked recently too despite playing alright on most games.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I'm getting a LOT of assists per game. Usually double figures. In the games that I don't get double figures I usually have a positive KD. Is this a good indicator that I'm losing many 1v1's? Deranked recently too despite playing alright on most games.


No sure way to tell. Watch your replays. They help you notice a lot of mistakes you usually don't in-game


----------



## Wezzor

What is taking so much time with the new operation.








Hopefully are they going to add something big and that's why.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What is taking so much time with the new operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully are they going to add something big and that's why.


How much are operations normally? I only got into Op Breakout after the price drop to 0.75EUR


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What is taking so much time with the new operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully are they going to add something big and that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> How much are operations normally? I only got into Op Breakout after the price drop to 0.75EUR
Click to expand...

unfortunately, they usually end up being around $6.99 $5.99 USD at first.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What is taking so much time with the new operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully are they going to add something big and that's why.
> 
> 
> 
> How much are operations normally? I only got into Op Breakout after the price drop to 0.75EUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunately, they usually end up being around $6.99 USD at first.
Click to expand...

$5.99 actually, with recycled operation maps being $2.99 like phoenix was.


----------



## dEklaN

deleted


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dEklaN*
> 
> I don't mind spending $5.99 since you can usually make it back selling the new cases they release with the operation. The price per case is usually $2 or something ridiculous like that.


If you get a case really early on you can make back up to $20 or so.

I usually only get $4 for mine cause valve gives me them so late.


----------



## cloudzeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> No idea but it would be awesome.


Would be interested in joining if someone were to make one


----------



## NateST

3 sets of derankers in a row and one low fov trigger botter who was on our team, might be takong a break for a little while.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> $5.99 actually, with recycled operation maps being $2.99 like phoenix was.


Eh whatever...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What is taking so much time with the new operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully are they going to add something big and that's why.


Won't be till next week's patch I would assume. I was expecting it to be in the patch this week, but looks like it wasn't.

I rather have Valve make sure they choose good maps this time anyways. New operation means new skins, new maps, new missions(?). Can't wait!


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 3 sets of derankers in a row and one low fov trigger botter who was on our team, might be takong a break for a little while.


Yup I did that. Went back to LoL though so it's not that different..


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dEklaN*
> 
> I don't mind spending $5.99 since you can usually make it back selling the new cases they release with the operation. The price per case is usually $2 or something ridiculous like that.


I only made 3EUR selling drops so far, so I think I'll have to wait for the price drop









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Would be interested in joining if someone were to make one


So would I! PM me for steam name


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I only made 3EUR selling drops so far, so I think I'll have to wait for the price drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So would I! PM me for steam name


You're honestly better off tossing in some money for the Operation at the 5.99 price right when it comes out and play quite a bit. You'll have two case drops within the first week which will already pay for the full price and you'll already have made money from it.

Waiting till it hit 99 cents, and you end up recycling back into the same situation.

I've made money from selling every case I get within the first two weeks and normally make around 20-30 bucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 3 sets of derankers in a row and one low fov trigger botter who was on our team, might be takong a break for a little while.


Should invest your time in alternatives like CEVO PUG/ESEA. I'm surprised people still play MM honestly when there's so many alternatives in the EU/NA.


----------



## Big45-70

Do people play death match competitively/professionally as the other game modes?


----------



## lolllll117

Not so much. unfortunately


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big45-70*
> 
> Do people play death match competitively/professionally as the other game modes?


No, not at all. It's not what CS is balanced on either. CS is balanced for defusal maps only in fact. Not to mention the skill cap/gap is much higher on defusal than any other modes in CS.


----------



## chemicalfan

So LDLC look untouchable at the moment, could be interesting if they can keep it up until Dreamhack


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So LDLC look untouchable at the moment, could be interesting if they can keep it up until Dreamhack


Indeed LDLC is doing very good lately, I love to see them play.
It's my favorite team and dignitas and fnatic on places 2 and 3. LDLC and Dignitas are just 2 teams with an amazing playstyle imo


----------



## Wezzor

WHERE IS THE NEW OPERATION!?








Don't remember it ever taking so long time.


----------



## w35t

Wondering the same myself. I'm ready to play some new maps n stuff. I sure hope they're better than the last maps though. Overgrown was the only one that was worthy of competitive play IMO, and I enjoyed castle, insertion was kinda fun too, that's about it. I'm guess we'll have tucson?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Wondering the same myself. I'm ready to play some new maps n stuff. I sure hope they're better than the last maps though. Overgrown was the only one that was worthy of competitive play IMO, and I enjoyed castle, insertion was kinda fun too, that's about it. I'm guess we'll have tucson?


Depends on the theme, if there is one.

I'd be surprised if season didn't get a look in - if not an operation map, maybe it'll be put in the reserves (or even active duty)


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Depends on the theme, if there is one.
> 
> I'd be surprised if season didn't get a look in - if not an operation map, maybe it'll be put in the reserves (or even active duty)


That's a good point as it does get played competitively. I've never actually played it, just watched matches on it. I generally don't like maps that are too big and complex.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> That's a good point as it does get played competitively. I've never actually played it, just watched matches on it. I generally don't like maps that are too big and complex.


Me too, hence why I hate Overpass and Cobblestone!


----------



## starmanwarz

Two quick questions if anyone knows

1. Is it possible to set up my Deathadder to 400 dpi only when cs go is launched? I tried to link csgo.exe in Synapse but the dpi remains 400 in windows as well. Anyone knows if this is possible?

2. I bought a pretty good headset (HyperX Cloud) but sometimes I have trouble figuring out where the steps are coming from. I have headphones enabled in options and stereo mode (CMSS 3D setting off) in Creative Console (sound card is a X-Fi Fatality Pro). Is stereo better or should I enable the 3D setting?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Two quick questions if anyone knows
> 
> 1. Is it possible to set up my Deathadder to 400 dpi only when cs go is launched? I tried to link csgo.exe in Synapse but the dpi remains 400 in windows as well. Anyone knows if this is possible?
> 
> 2. I bought a pretty good headset (HyperX Cloud) but sometimes I have trouble figuring out where the steps are coming from. I have headphones enabled in options and stereo mode (CMSS 3D setting off) in Creative Console (sound card is a X-Fi Fatality Pro). Is stereo better or should I enable the 3D setting?


Not sure about your Deathadder, can you not set a game profile that only runs when the .exe is?

I have the CMSS 3D setting enabled on my X-Fi Xtreme Music, never run it off and I can easily work out where the steps are coming from. I'd also suggest using 2 speakers instead of headphones on the ingame settings and see if that helps.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Two quick questions if anyone knows
> 
> *1. Is it possible to set up my Deathadder to 400 dpi only when cs go is launched? I tried to link csgo.exe in Synapse but the dpi remains 400 in windows as well. Anyone knows if this is possible?*
> 
> 2. I bought a pretty good headset (HyperX Cloud) but sometimes I have trouble figuring out where the steps are coming from. I have headphones enabled in options and stereo mode (CMSS 3D setting off) in Creative Console (sound card is a X-Fi Fatality Pro). Is stereo better or should I enable the 3D setting?


I had the deathadder some time ago and it was possible. You have to set a profile for it on the razer software, you have to manually set which DPI and button configuration you want and save that profile under a name, lets say you call the profile "CSGO". Then before you launch the game you have to select the CSGO profile and you are ready to go. From my experience the razer software did not have an option to activate the profile when you launch a particular ".exe", however, you could add an icon for the razer software on the tray bar, right click the razer icon and select the CSGO profile at any time.


----------



## el gappo

Place bet on Dig annnnnnnnd DDOS.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I had the deathadder some time ago and it was possible. You have to set a profile for it on the razer software, you have to manually set which DPI and button configuration you want and save that profile under a name, lets say you call the profile "CSGO". Then before you launch the game you have to select the CSGO profile and you are ready to go. From my experience the razer software did not have an option to activate the profile when you launch a particular ".exe", however, you could add an icon for the razer software on the tray bar, right click the razer icon and select the CSGO profile at any time.


I see, thanks


----------



## Cloudy

I find it kinda dumb that Dignitas is continually getting DDOS'd, even though half of their team change IP's and use VPN's. I remember hearing that even if you change your IP and use a VPN, they can still get your new IP as long as they have access through to you through Skype or whatever program. I may be wrong, but at this point in CS, you'd think the pro's would of caught up on how to protect themselves from this.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> I find it kinda dumb that Dignitas is continually getting DDOS'd, even though half of their team change IP's and use VPN's. I remember hearing that even if you change your IP and use a VPN, they can still get your new IP as long as they have access through to you through Skype or whatever program. I may be wrong, but at this point in CS, you'd think the pro's would of caught up on how to protect themselves from this.


You'd think at this point that the pros stopped using Skype in the first place. The Dota pros also use Skype and has the same issues.

Decentralized communication is nice enough and all, but a Mumble or TeamSpeak server isn't hard to set up, and is, not to mention, much lower latency than Skype.
Always-on microphone in a game that requires sound to play well has never made sense.

https://mmo-mumble.com/help/comparisonchart

As you can see, Mumble has basically everything that you need. Certificate-based login rather than password login also ensures authenticity, and you're able to disable certain users (even guests) to connect when needed.

Mumble has nice noise cancellation as well, not to mention AGC/compression enabled per-client by default.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> WHERE IS THE NEW OPERATION!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remember it ever taking so long time.


Updates are always weekly. We havent gotten our weekly patch yet guys!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Depends on the theme, if there is one.
> 
> I'd be surprised if season didn't get a look in - if not an operation map, maybe it'll be put in the reserves (or even active duty)


Season won't be in the new Operation. I remember FMPONE saying he didn't submit the map in time as it wasn't quite done still.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> You'd think at this point that the pros stopped using Skype in the first place. The Dota pros also use Skype and has the same issues.
> 
> Decentralized communication is nice enough and all, but a Mumble or TeamSpeak server isn't hard to set up, and is, not to mention, much lower latency than Skype.
> Always-on microphone in a game that requires sound to play well has never made sense.
> 
> https://mmo-mumble.com/help/comparisonchart
> 
> As you can see, Mumble has basically everything that you need. Certificate-based login rather than password login also ensures authenticity, and you're able to disable certain users (even guests) to connect when needed.
> 
> Mumble has nice noise cancellation as well, not to mention AGC/compression enabled per-client by default.


All the EU/NA pros use TeamSpeak/Mumble. The IP's are not being leaked via Skype as many have actually noted as they don't even use Skype.

Honestly protecting yourself from DDOS is harder than some seem to think. I've been ddos'd in matches and have used nearly everything to protect myself and still no luck.

Is Skype communication really that popular over in the DOTA/LoL Scene?

EDIT: Getting Server IP's is still too easy. So I would assume Client IP's can't be much harder. There could very well be a exploit on Steam that people are using.
Quote:


> Nicolai Reedtz @dignitasdevice · 2h 2 hours ago
> Im tired of peoples bull. Xyp9x got DDOS after he changed IP and is behind a VPN. HOW DO YOU WANT TO PROTECT YOURSELF AGAINST THAT?


This article just came out:

http://www.hltv.org/news/13443-destinys-ddos-protection-guide

Hopefully this works?


----------



## waylo88

So a friend of mine has been trying to buy a Karambit Fade for a few days now (he's the guy who donated $1001 to Pasha shortly after that Motar guy donated $1K. Not that that matters, but he's legit and wouldn't try to scam someone).

Anyway, last night he got into contact with a guy who had one for sale. The following user (https://steamcommunity.com/id/JW4EVER) had him Paypal him the money, then after he did, decided that since he "just got" the Karambit, he wanted to wait three days so he could "play with the knife" for a bit before selling it (AFTER my friend Paypal'd the money). My friend told him that he would cancel the money through Paypal if he didn't send the knife, then the guy unfriended/blocked him.

So yeah, he's now waiting for Paypal to "investigate" his claim and hopefully refund the money. If you guys could, please report that guy for scamming, that'd be great.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So a friend of mine has been trying to buy a Karambit Fade for a few days now (he's the guy who donated $1001 to Pasha shortly after that Motar guy donated $1K. Not that that matters, but he's legit and wouldn't try to scam someone).
> 
> Anyway, last night he got into contact with a guy who had one for sale. The following user (https://steamcommunity.com/id/JW4EVER) had him Paypal him the money, then after he did, decided that since he "just got" the Karambit, he wanted to wait three days so he could "play with the knife" for a bit before selling it (AFTER my friend Paypal'd the money). My friend told him that he would cancel the money through Paypal if he didn't send the knife, then the guy unfriended/blocked him.
> 
> So yeah, he's now waiting for Paypal to "investigate" his claim and hopefully refund the money. If you guys could, please report that guy for scamming, that'd be great.


Sorry for the noob question here, but isn't it entirely your buddy's fault for blatantly sending a bunch of money to a complete stranger for an in-game item?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Sorry for the noob question here, but isn't it entirely your buddy's fault for blatantly sending a bunch of money to a complete stranger for an in-game item?


Yes but the scammer is still wrong for doing it


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Yes but the scammer is still wrong for doing it


Will Valve ever be able to do anything about it though? Don't get me wrong, I want guys like him to get banned as much as the next guy, but I don't think Valve will do much about it.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So a friend of mine has been trying to buy a Karambit Fade for a few days now (he's the guy who donated $1001 to Pasha shortly after that Motar guy donated $1K. Not that that matters, but he's legit and wouldn't try to scam someone).
> 
> Anyway, last night he got into contact with a guy who had one for sale. The following user (https://steamcommunity.com/id/JW4EVER) had him Paypal him the money, then after he did, decided that since he "just got" the Karambit, he wanted to wait three days so he could "play with the knife" for a bit before selling it (AFTER my friend Paypal'd the money). My friend told him that he would cancel the money through Paypal if he didn't send the knife, then the guy unfriended/blocked him.
> 
> So yeah, he's now waiting for Paypal to "investigate" his claim and hopefully refund the money. If you guys could, please report that guy for scamming, that'd be great.


| steamname: JWonderchild AFK
| steam3ID: [U:1:72344291]
| steamID32: STEAM_0:1:36172145
| steamID64: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198032610019
| customURL: http://steamcommunity.com/id/JW4EVER
| steamrep: http://steamrep.com/profiles/76561198032610019

if you go to his steamrep you'll see he has many pending and archived reports.

always get the steam64 id as the custom one can be changed


----------



## waylo88

Ditto. He checked around and thought the guy looked legit, but there really is no way of knowing for sure until you do it. Doesn't make the scammer any less wrong.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So a friend of mine has been trying to buy a Karambit Fade for a few days now (he's the guy who donated $1001 to Pasha shortly after that Motar guy donated $1K. Not that that matters, but he's legit and wouldn't try to scam someone).
> 
> Anyway, last night he got into contact with a guy who had one for sale. The following user (https://steamcommunity.com/id/JW4EVER) had him Paypal him the money, then after he did, decided that since he "just got" the Karambit, he wanted to wait three days so he could "play with the knife" for a bit before selling it (AFTER my friend Paypal'd the money). My friend told him that he would cancel the money through Paypal if he didn't send the knife, then the guy unfriended/blocked him.
> 
> So yeah, he's now waiting for Paypal to "investigate" his claim and hopefully refund the money. If you guys could, please report that guy for scamming, that'd be great.


Why didn't he just buy keys to buy the Karambit fade with? So much simpler and no easy way to get scammed...


----------



## dmasteR

Going to do abother giveaway. Do you guys want me to giveaway a $20 dollar skin or 3 operation passes?

Need to know quick. Ill be making the thread tonight and closing it tomorrow. I want you guys to have the passes when the new operation is out.


----------



## waylo88

I vote operation passes. Spread the wealth.


----------



## funkmetal

I vote passes also


----------



## Sikkamore

Passes!

And oh man I'm trying to teach my SOCOM buddy the ropes about CS:GO. Casual wasn't doing crap all for him so we've been doing competitive matches hahaha silvers/nova's get pissed when I tell them I'm a DMG xD


----------



## morbid_bean

Another vote for a PASS


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.overclock.net/t/1520152/cs-go-next-operation-pass

GO GO GO

READ REQUIREMENTS. :] ENJOY!


----------



## lolllll117

A little late, but i was going to vote for Passes anyway.


----------



## SheepMoose

Finally made it to MGE.








I know that some people have said they have the most fun when they don't care about rank, but I am pretty competitive so if I'm ranking up it's a good sign. Do still have a while to go with aiming and stuff, although my map awareness is pretty good.

Played with some Silver friends today. There is a HUGE skill difference between silvers and MG's. With that said, I could have played much better during the game, but they were just truly terrible. We'd get two picks on Long, De_DustII, and instead of pushing up to clear the A site (if there's a 3rd there), they'd camp in pit until an AWPer had a good position for cross-over, killing the remaining of us. I doubt I'll play with some Silvers again, maybe for fun every now and then.


----------



## w35t

I've made that mistake one too many times. About 3 ranks down is as far away I'd go as MGE.


----------



## Xeqn

hey guys anyone wana play with some lowly silver elite?

im having troubles climbing cause most of the games im in have like 5 calibrating players
you either get a smurf or some completely new player

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Xeqn


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Finally made it to MGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that some people have said they have the most fun when they don't care about rank, but I am pretty competitive so if I'm ranking up it's a good sign. Do still have a while to go with aiming and stuff, although my map awareness is pretty good.
> 
> Played with some Silver friends today. There is a HUGE skill difference between silvers and MG's. With that said, I could have played much better during the game, but they were just truly terrible. We'd get two picks on Long, De_DustII, and instead of pushing up to clear the A site (if there's a 3rd there), they'd camp in pit until an AWPer had a good position for cross-over, killing the remaining of us. I doubt I'll play with some Silvers again, maybe for fun every now and then.


I find it very difficult to play properly when the skill gap between me and the other players (whether enemies or teammates) is too big. No matter how hard you try, it's still a team game so your gameplay will be affected by the lower reaction times, weird positioning or strat, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> hey guys anyone wana play with some lowly silver elite?
> 
> im having troubles climbing cause most of the games im in have like 5 calibrating players
> you either get a smurf or some completely new player
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Xeqn


If you're located in Europe, I'm in. I don't play much though.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah well, most of my gaming clan is also high silver / low gold and i'm MGE/DMG as well..
It's just hopeless to play with them since in most cases we end up against G2-G4 which is something they can't even remotely handle and i can't solo that either due to the unpredictability of the playstyle of those ranks plus most of the times there's gold 3's in there that still instant hs everything so..

But at least i got better in my headshotting or so it seems.

Had a comp match a couple of days ago vs all MGE's with 69% headshots so i was happy


----------



## el gappo




----------



## combatflexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> hey guys anyone wana play with some lowly silver elite?
> 
> im having troubles climbing cause most of the games im in have like 5 calibrating players
> you either get a smurf or some completely new player
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Xeqn


I will add you later. I will be playing more when the new operation comes out. I've been hooked on SWTOR lately.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.overclock.net/t/1520152/cs-go-next-operation-pass/20#post_23038904

Winners have been drawn. Results in the post above.


----------



## wes1099

Wow valve. In the Titan vs. NaVi game going on right now, Titan went on 'VACation' two times within ten minutes.


----------



## OkanG

The Na'Vi vs Titan game is just sad to watch. I've looked at the commentators much more than the actual game for the past hour.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Wow valve. In the Titan vs. NaVi game going on right now, Titan went on 'VACation' two times within ten minutes.


Whats happening? Been tuning in and out so I haven't been paying much attention. Is it DDOS, or are they having VAC errors?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Happened at CopenHagenGames 2013 as well haha.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whats happening? Been tuning in and out so I haven't been paying much attention. Is it DDOS, or are they having VAC errors?


The commentators have just been told that Titan are having internet problems. Because one of the players literally closed a door causing the LAN cable going through to malfunction. That's.. yeah..


----------



## OkanG

22/1 score in Competetive. They surrendered after 8 rounds. Needless to say, hacking accusations were made


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> CSGO has been updated to 1.34.5.3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Release Notes for 10/22/2014
> 
> [HAPPY HALLOWEEN]
> - In game characters are now celebrating the spooky season with masks.
> - The spirits of fallen friends have again risen to haunt player death cameras (they show up in the world during death/freeze cameras in game).
> - When there's no more room in Chicken Hell....
> - Added convar sv_holiday_mode (set to 0 on the server to disable holiday festivities).
> 
> [MISC]
> - Fixed radius damage from exploding HE grenade to not get applied to last bot's location where bot had been taken over by a human.
> - Bots can no longer be controlled by humans during warmup.
> - Updated inventory inspect animation to reveal both sides of knife blades.
> - Added six new offers community stickers.
> 
> [MAPS]
> -Mirage:
> --Fixed wallbang inconsistency through closed window in apartments near Bombsite B
> --Optimized placement of blue potted plant T side of mid
> --Made balcony at Bombsite B slightly larger
> --Opened up skybox from CT spawn to Bombsite B
> 
> -Inferno:
> --Added relaxing windchimes to CT spawn
> --Fixed bugs where players could get stuck on roof overhangs
> --Fixed some textures with wrong surface properties
> --Removed some wacky boost spots
> --Updated collision model on pillars in Ruins


----------



## zemco999




----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CSGO has been updated to 1.34.5.3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Release Notes for 10/22/2014
> 
> [HAPPY HALLOWEEN]
> - In game characters are now celebrating the spooky season with masks.
> - The spirits of fallen friends have again risen to haunt player death cameras (they show up in the world during death/freeze cameras in game).
> - When there's no more room in Chicken Hell....
> - Added convar sv_holiday_mode (set to 0 on the server to disable holiday festivities).
> 
> [MISC]
> - Fixed radius damage from exploding HE grenade to not get applied to last bot's location where bot had been taken over by a human.
> - Bots can no longer be controlled by humans during warmup.
> - Updated inventory inspect animation to reveal both sides of knife blades.
> - Added six new offers community stickers.
> 
> [MAPS]
> -Mirage:
> --Fixed wallbang inconsistency through closed window in apartments near Bombsite B
> --Optimized placement of blue potted plant T side of mid
> --Made balcony at Bombsite B slightly larger
> --Opened up skybox from CT spawn to Bombsite B
> 
> -Inferno:
> --Added relaxing windchimes to CT spawn
> --Fixed bugs where players could get stuck on roof overhangs
> --Fixed some textures with wrong surface properties
> --Removed some wacky boost spots
> --Updated collision model on pillars in Ruins
Click to expand...

no new operation though?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> no new operation though?


I thought the same thing. I'm wondering if Valve is taking a closer look at the user created skins this time to avoid the issue they had last time. This could potentially be the reason why it's taking so long.

Oh and another HotFix patch just came out as well.
Quote:


> CSGO 1.34.5.4 is now live.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> * Fixed chicken particles a bad fallback which results in giant red Xs.
> * Fixed addons (masks) not getting reset on team change.
> * Fixed client demos not getting the proper masks if the holiday convar is turned off during playback.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm hoping they fixed the matchmaking bugs they've had for a while now.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I'm hoping they fixed the matchmaking bugs they've had for a while now.


Are these the bugs where you have to exit after accepting a competitive game to actually join it? Thought I was the only one suffering from it until someone on my friends list asked me about it yesterday.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Are these the bugs where you have to exit after accepting a competitive game to actually join it? Thought I was the only one suffering from it until someone on my friends list asked me about it yesterday.


Have you verified your game files? I wonder if this would fix the issue.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> no new operation though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing. I'm wondering if Valve is taking a closer look at the user created skins this time to avoid the issue they had last time. This could potentially be the reason why it's taking so long.
> 
> Oh and another HotFix patch just came out as well.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CSGO 1.34.5.4 is now live.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> * Fixed chicken particles a bad fallback which results in giant red Xs.
> * Fixed addons (masks) not getting reset on team change.
> * Fixed client demos not getting the proper masks if the holiday convar is turned off during playback.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That would make sense. I might try submitting a skin to the steam workshop and see if i can't get it included in the next operation since i'm probably too late to get in the current one.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Are these the bugs where you have to exit after accepting a competitive game to actually join it? Thought I was the only one suffering from it until someone on my friends list asked me about it yesterday.


Yes. This exactly. Another MM bug was where at least one person in the lobby wouldn't get the accept button and the time would run out. At this point, those who did get the button would get 1/10 or 2/10. I would always get the button, but certain friends on different ISPs/routing wouldn't. So it's not ISP specific either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you verified your game files? I wonder if this would fix the issue.


It's a backend bug. Tried verification first. We all restart steam just in case ( to renew the connection to steam ) and change lobby leaders. Eventually, something does work. We all go craycray over Teamspeak when we do get a game.


----------



## chemicalfan

Those Inferno patches:

"Relaxing windchimes"? Crap, I wanted raging, aggressive windchimes!!

In all seriousness, those boost spots - are they talking about the one at the back of A site, under the overhang?


----------



## waylo88

Probably. One for sure is the spot in back of B, above new box.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

All those spooky updates, can't wait to play them with the consistant FPS drops that's been around for almost a month now... -__-


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> All those spooky updates, can't wait to play them with the consistant FPS drops that's been around for almost a month now... -__-


I thought this was just me.


----------



## waylo88

These masks are so bad. You can see them through smoke half the time and easily kill enemies that would otherwise not be visible.


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I thought this was just me.


Huh, i've had better FPS for the past 2 weeks, i used to average 120 on most maps, now i average 140


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaycz*
> 
> Huh, i've had better FPS for the past 2 weeks, i used to average 120 on most maps, now i average 140


Well I run the game at 300fps and have been getting occasional drops to 200ish, which is very noticeable. I should maybe just try to cap at 240 or maybe 180 and see what happens.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Well I run the game at 300fps and have been getting occasional drops to 200ish, which is very noticeable. I should maybe just try to cap at 240 or maybe 180 and see what happens.


Same here. Lately it's been ok but a week ago it was horrid. Dropped from like 300 to 150ish at rounds end...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Your guy's FPS drops dont seem nearly as bad as mine but I could be wrong. 120-260 FPS (depends on what server and how many players) and mine drops down to 30-40.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> These masks are so bad. You can see them through smoke half the time and easily kill enemies that would otherwise not be visible.


Quote:


> Release Notes for 10/23/2014
> 
> [MISC]
> *- Fixed masks drawing through smoke.*
> - Fixed grenades getting stuck in chickens.
> - Doom sticker is no longer invisible.
> - A VAC error message will now take the user to a KB article to help resolve the error.


Patch RELEASED.


----------



## Sikkamore

Made my first smurf account.... Muahahah


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Made my first smurf account.... Muahahah


Be ready for people to cry and complain non-stop.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Be ready for people to cry and complain non-stop.


Oh man was there crying haha


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, a friend and I made smurfs awhile back when Gamestop had it on sale for $5. Nothing but pissing and moaning that we were either smurfing or cheating. Early on, when against low ranks it was smurf complaints, after we won a few though and got to LEM, it was cheater complaints since our accounts were so fresh. Was quite funny.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Yeah, a friend and I made smurfs awhile back when Gamestop had it on sale for $5. Nothing but pissing and moaning that we were either smurfing or cheating. Early on, when against low ranks it was smurf complaints, after we won a few though and got to LEM, it was cheater complaints since our accounts were so fresh. Was quite funny.


Right now, since my buddy I'm trying to teach isn't playing, I'm just trolling/acting a fool to bring my rank down. Other than that I go like 40-5 in a game *****


----------



## Kyal

man people that use csgo lounge hurt my head lol


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/13448-faceit-s2-lan-viewers-guide

For those that didn't know. Starting in a few minutes the FaceIT Finals are happening. $44,000 dollar prize pool held at Milan, Italy. The above link is the viewers guide.

Great weekend for CS!


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Yeah, a friend and I made smurfs awhile back when Gamestop had it on sale for $5. Nothing but pissing and moaning that we were either smurfing or cheating. Early on, when against low ranks it was smurf complaints, after we won a few though and got to LEM, it was cheater complaints since our accounts were so fresh. Was quite funny.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Right now, since my buddy I'm trying to teach isn't playing, I'm just trolling/acting a fool to bring my rank down. Other than that I go like 40-5 in a game *****


What is the point of this though? Don't you think that there can occasionally be new players/silvers that are new to the game and need to play at their own level to improve? To not get instantly frustrated because some people decided to buy a second account and completely shut lower level players down? And you're laughing at em because they're "pissing and moaning"? When you guys are trolling?

This might as well be cheating. I think you should play at your level, period.


----------



## chemicalfan

What does the MM system do if you have a premade with your mates, and you're LEM and they're Silvers?


----------



## Kyal

I somewhat feel sorry for the lowranks I vs'd early on when I got an alt account, although i was playing with new players/silvers so it's kind of an iffy situation. I don't want to ruin low ranks games, but I don't want to ruin my friends games by making them play with high ranks. its a struggle.
although i must admit its quite amusing getting called a cheater when on my alt(its lem)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What does the MM system do if you have a premade with your mates, and you're LEM and they're Silvers?


it'll try to balance the ranks, like i was dmg with a full team of sem/nova 1s, and we vsed like mg2s mostly.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What does the MM system do if you have a premade with your mates, and you're LEM and they're Silvers?


From my experience it gets messed up.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> What is the point of this though? Don't you think that there can occasionally be new players/silvers that are new to the game and need to play at their own level to improve? To not get instantly frustrated because some people decided to buy a second account and completely shut lower level players down? And you're laughing at em because they're "pissing and moaning"? When you guys are trolling?
> 
> This might as well be cheating. I think you should play at your level, period.


So I'm absolutely never allowed to spend my money and purchase the game to play on another account? Interesting.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So I'm absolutely never allowed to spend my money and purchase the game to play on another account? Interesting.


You can do whatever you want. I just don't see the point of buying a separate account to play lower level players, it doesn't make you better and it's not fair to the legitimate new/low rank players.


----------



## waylo88

I'm not buying an account to specifically play against lower ranked players. I guess you missed the part where I said "once we hit LEM". A new account is going to inevitably play against lower ranks at the start, there is no getting around it. I dont see how that is "trolling" or "cheating".


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> From my experience it gets messed up.


And this is why smurfs are necessary. In 5v5, it's too noticeable - if it were 16v16 then the effect of one elite guy each side would be diluted (they'd be top fragging for sure, but they're never gonna take out 16 players, not to mention they'll be plenty of Silver-Silver skirmishes in other areas of the map)

Anyway.............at the moment, there's a buzz on Reddit about DDOS attacks on pro games ruining the spectator scene, and I'm inclined to agree. I fail to see how it comes about though, how the attackers get hold of the IP? I guess this isn't anything to do with streaming as such, as it's the team members connection that gets hit directly (where the match is online, not LAN). There's a lot of talk of VPN, but I'd assume they already do this? Not to mention that finding their IP address is a needle in a haystack anyway. Surely it's not easy to find someone's specific IP address from the millions flying around at any given second?

If it's the stream itself that is to blame, why not isolate it completely? You could capture video & audio from the game server, pass it to a different machine on that LAN, and then stream it from a different internet connection than the game server is on. They could DDOS the stream, but not the match. They could even use GOTV this way too (if it's not possible yet, Valve could make it happen).


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'm not buying an account to specifically play against lower ranked players. I guess you missed the part where I said "once we hit LEM". A new account is going to inevitably play against lower ranks at the start, there is no getting around it. I dont see how that is "trolling" or "cheating".


Ok so what's the point then? I'm seriously asking.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> From my experience it gets messed up.


Yup. There are two scenarios.

1. The MM will be terrible and you'll wind up getting matched against people that are all Silver and you'll stomp.

2. The MM will be terrible and you'll get matched up against all MG1-DMG players and you'll get dominated (you'll obviously be able to handle them, but your friends wont).

That's usually what happens when I (MGE/DMG) queue with my friends who are Silver 4'ish. As long as you're having fun with your friends though and enjoy playing with them, its whatever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ok so what's the point then? I'm seriously asking.


To have another account incase I get a random disconnect forcing me to take a timeout, to idle for additional weekly drops, and to have a separate account to play with friends where I don't care so much if I lose.


----------



## w35t

This vp ldlc match on inferno! WOW


----------



## waylo88

The comeback.


----------



## waylo88

Some of those plays by IBP...

They should've had that game.


----------



## Cloudy

One day an NA team will win an international event. One day.







Fingers crossed for C9 or iBP to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Wezzor

I don't know if any of you guys watch pashabiceps stream but the guy that have donated alot to him motar2k is currently streaming on twich opening 1000 Huntsman Weapon Cases.









7,5K people are currently watching him opening cases


----------



## waylo88

He seems like a douche. Just got done making fun of Hiko for being a bigger guy saying _"he takes up too much space"_. Good one dude, totally got him.


----------



## starmanwarz

I'm tired of solo queing and getting matched with angry Russian kids so I'm looking for some chill, mature Europeans to play with. I've been playing CS GO only for a couple of months and I'm absolutely terrible, but I have some good moments. Currently Nova 3. Add me if interested









http://steamcommunity.com/id/jETOCHI


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> He seems like a douche. Just got done making fun of Hiko for being a bigger guy saying _"he takes up too much space"_. Good one dude, totally got him.


pasha?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I'm tired of solo queing and getting matched with angry Russian kids so I'm looking for some chill, mature Europeans to play with. I've been playing CS GO only for a couple of months and I'm absolutely terrible, but I have some good moments. Currently Nova 3. Add me if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/jETOCHI


Depending on where you live, putting down the maximum matchmaking ping might help. I've put it on 50, which is the lowest. I mainly play against players in the scandinavian area and germany. You might have to wait a couple of minutes longer for a game when you change the search though.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> pasha?


No, that motar guy. Pasha is awesome.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> What is the point of this though? Don't you think that there can occasionally be new players/silvers that are new to the game and need to play at their own level to improve? To not get instantly frustrated because some people decided to buy a second account and completely shut lower level players down? And you're laughing at em because they're "pissing and moaning"? When you guys are trolling?
> 
> This might as well be cheating. I think you should play at your level, period.


I'm doing it to teach my buddy. Plain and simple. I can't do that in casual and using GOTV to watch him is useless because when I say something he's already on the next round and can't remember what happened the previous round lol

And I honestly have come across that situation and been on the wrong end of it several times. It's a part of the game and I accept that. Hell, first game I played in MM I was up against Global Elites and barely got a kill or two.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> pasha?
> 
> 
> 
> No, that motar guy. Pasha is awesome.
Click to expand...

Yeah, pasha is ripped. Hence, his username: "pashaBiceps"


----------



## marduke83

Well that was the most intense game of CSGO (iBP vs LDLC map1) I've ever seen.. So good.







Nearly 60 rounds.


----------



## BreakDown

it was only the first map, more to come!


----------



## marduke83

dust2 will be interesting, and looks like skadoodle is on point right now, keen to see if iBP can keep up this performance. To be honest I expected LDLC to crush them on inferno, so glad I was wrong.

EDIT- reading on NBK's facebook, apparently nobody had sound in the last match... crazy!


----------



## BreakDown

Paul Chaloner is casting the V.P vs Fnatic match! He is my fav caster, long time since i last saw him cast CSGO.

BTW: go go go virtus.pro!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Well that was the most intense game of CSGO (iBP vs LDLC map1) I've ever seen.. So good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 60 rounds.


Man i wish i was awake to see that!
stupid timezone differences... they always play matches when i'm either asleep, or in classes.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Man i wish i was awake to see that!
> stupid timezone differences... they always play matches when i'm either asleep, or in classes.


Well then you just gotta prioritize man


----------



## waylo88

So I put a bet on IBP when it was still undetermined who their opponent would be. Now that it's Fnatic, I'm tempted to swap, but me being the superstitious person that I am, I keep thinking of the whole "never change your bet" thing. Should I ride the train, or jump off and change my bet to Fnatic?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So I put a bet on IBP when it was still undetermined who their opponent would be. Now that it's Fnatic, I'm tempted to swap, but me being the superstitious person that I am, I keep thinking of the whole "never change your bet" thing. Should I ride the train, or jump off and change my bet to Fnatic?


I bet a little bit on IBP, but the odds are obviously towards Fnatic. Depends whether you feel yolo


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Man i wish i was awake to see that!
> stupid timezone differences... they always play matches when i'm either asleep, or in classes.


You could always watch the VOD on twitch, definitely worth it.







It's nearly 2 hours though.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So I put a bet on IBP when it was still undetermined who their opponent would be. Now that it's Fnatic, I'm tempted to swap, but me being the superstitious person that I am, I keep thinking of the whole "never change your bet" thing. Should I ride the train, or jump off and change my bet to Fnatic?


Tough call. Fnatic is on a roll right now, and i'd say they definitely have the advantage in this battle. however, IBP should not be underestimated. they already showed they could beat LDLC and Dignitas yesterday. i put a few cents on IBP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Man i wish i was awake to see that!
> stupid timezone differences... they always play matches when i'm either asleep, or in classes.
> 
> 
> 
> You could always watch the VOD on twitch, definitely worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nearly 2 hours though.
Click to expand...

I'm tempted. do you happen to have a link?


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'm tempted. do you happen to have a link?


Yeah here you go. 



 (hopefully it works)


----------



## SheepMoose

FaceitTV also have VOD's on Youtube. Search Faceitvods


----------



## lolllll117

It's been awhile since i posted any progress on this rifle.




I made the base of the gun much less dark so it shows up better under in-game lighting. i'll probably tweak it a bit more before calling it finished, i just need to find out how to test custom skins in game without getting banned for modifying game files









i also will be tweaking the drips down the sides of the gun because i don't like the way they turned out.

Thoughts?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I can see this getting added to the next set of skins easily.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I can see this getting added to the next set of skins easily.


You'd think so, but if you take a look around at the skins other people are making, then you'd realise what i'm up against


----------



## Wezzor

When is the final today?


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> When is the final today?


~40mins

I placed a small bet on IBP, when the odds are 7:3 might aswell, but i don't really expect them to win

We'll see, I didn't expect them to beat LDLC either


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaycz*
> 
> ~40mins
> 
> I placed a small bet on IBP, when the odds are 7:3 might aswell, but i don't really expect them to win
> 
> We'll see, I didn't expect them to beat LDLC either


Thank you!


----------



## cloudzeng

Thinking about purchasing an Ak skin. Should I buy the Vulcan or Fire Serpant?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Thinking about purchasing an Ak skin. Should I buy the Vulcan or Fire Serpant?


Fire Serpent all the way.


----------



## OkanG

Fire serpent ftw!


----------



## waylo88

Maybe it's because I used my friends Fire Serpent for so long, but that skin is just meh to me at this point. I much prefer the Vulcan or the Jag to it.


----------



## Imprezzion

I still <3 <3 my redline


----------



## funkmetal

Hey guys, I'm trying to get better and I wanted some help from those of you that are MG or higher? This is my best game recently and I wanted to know what I need to do to improve?

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-QhoEf-wzTbb-De77y-ZoF2U-yadyC


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Thinking about purchasing an Ak skin. Should I buy the Vulcan or Fire Serpant?


As someone who owns a Stat Trak AK Vulcan (Factory New) I may be a bit biased but I'm gonna say Vulcan


----------



## sn0w

Been back playing again after a 5 year break.. loving CS:GO... hit me up on steam ( http://steamcommunity.com/id/sn0wdog)

MGE atm working on my badge

happy fragging!

sn0w


----------



## Sikkamore

I downloaded JW's CFG. And holy crap there's a lot. I just wanted his crosshair and possibly to see his buy binds  hoping I can scan through all this and see what's useful and what's not ;D


----------



## lolllll117

any interesting control setups?
i downloaded someone's setup once and they had their jump button set to Right click.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> any interesting control setups?
> i downloaded someone's setup once and they had their jump button set to Right click.


He has a lot of stuff for a 360 controller and third person view... I'm not sure if this is legit or a massive troll from JW and Fnatic xD haha


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> He has a lot of stuff for a 360 controller and third person view... I'm not sure if this is legit or a massive troll from JW and Fnatic xD haha


thats all there by default .


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> He has a lot of stuff for a 360 controller and third person view... I'm not sure if this is legit or a massive troll from JW and Fnatic xD haha


He just copied the whole config folder. You have all of that as well!


----------



## akromatic

is there a point to the weapon crates? i've been selling mine as soon as i get them because all it seems to offer are weapon skins which i dont think would have any advantage over stock weapons


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> is there a point to the weapon crates? i've been selling mine as soon as i get them because all it seems to offer are weapon skins which i dont think would have any advantage over stock weapons


All skins are for aesthetic purposes. Those who want better looking skins either buy them from the market, or try their luck with cases!


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> All skins are for aesthetic purposes. Those who want better looking skins either buy them from the market, or try their luck with cases!


so basically there is no point keeping them unless i want the bling.

or unless the weapon skins offer some sort of camo effect that would offer some game play advantage.

do crates worth more unopened or opened? i've been selling them for ~$0.10 each


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He just copied the whole config folder. You have all of that as well!


Hacks! I want his crosshair and buy binds









Also, if anyone could, please tell me how my stream looks right meow? I get a little below 144FPS though in game :'( twitch.tv/sikkamore


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Hacks! I want his crosshair and buy binds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone could, please tell me how my stream looks right meow? I get a little below 144FPS though in game :'( twitch.tv/sikkamore


Looks okay. You may need to alter your settings a bit more though as it pixelates a bit when moving fast. I dont suggest streaming unless you're able to obtain more FPS, especially in CS:GO. That input lag isn't worth it, IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> so basically there is no point keeping them unless i want the bling.
> 
> or unless the weapon skins offer some sort of camo effect that would offer some game play advantage.
> 
> do crates worth more unopened or opened? i've been selling them for ~$0.10 each


Well, it depends on the case and what you get from a case. Certain items from cases specifically knifes are worth a LOT of money. Couple thousand dollars worth in fact.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Looks okay. You may need to alter your settings a bit more though as it pixelates a bit when moving fast. I dont suggest streaming unless you're able to obtain more FPS, especially in CS:GO. That input lag isn't worth it, IMO..


Damn. K I'll stop then haha


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Damn. K I'll stop then haha


I mean, if you don't feel the input lag or if it doesn't bother you. I would keep streaming, I just don't personally find it worth it with the lag at that fps range.

I would definitely keep playing with your settings though and see if you can improve your FPS while still fixing the pixelation problem when panning the camera fast.

What's your bit rate set at?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I mean, if you don't feel the input lag or if it doesn't bother you. I would keep streaming, I just don't personally find it worth it with the lag at that fps range.
> 
> I would definitely keep playing with your settings though and see if you can improve your FPS while still fixing the pixelation problem when panning the camera fast.
> 
> What's your bit rate set at?


I can sometimes and other times I can't really feel it. I don't like how it drops below 140 FPS since I bought this damn 144hz monitor for that purpose lol

And my max bitrate is 3500.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I can sometimes and other times I can't really feel it. I don't like how it drops below 140 FPS since I bought this damn 144hz monitor for that purpose lol
> 
> And my max bitrate is 3500.


What's your FPS normally like? Your definitely maxed out on the bitrate than, as twitch really dislikes when users go over 3500. You'll need to tweak the other settings then.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What's your FPS normally like? Your definitely maxed out on the bitrate than, as twitch really dislikes when users go over 3500. You'll need to tweak the other settings then.


Normally it's 250-300. And yeah I read up on the bitrate stuff and that's what a lot of tuts said.


----------



## Imprezzion

Up to what range can a P250 oneshot headshot a target wearing head armor normally?

I just did 101 damage in 1 single headshot with a p250 from behind B doors to CT spawn on dust 2. Never knew it was possible at that range lol!
Guy swore he had head armor too..

Also, finally a good random drop. Got a FT M4A1-S Nitro from a random Deathmatch round and a FN Galil Tuxedo from a random Arms Race round







Like, €3.50 worth of guns while i usually NEVER get anything over €0.10.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Damn. K I'll stop then haha


Just set cs and the streaming software to use different cores and you shouldn't have any issues. Thats what I do when I stream every now and then.


----------



## sn0w

Just picked up the Asus QE over the weekend.. WOW I was missing out..


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Up to what range can a P250 oneshot headshot a target wearing head armor normally?
> 
> I just did 101 damage in 1 single headshot with a p250 from behind B doors to CT spawn on dust 2. Never knew it was possible at that range lol!
> Guy swore he had head armor too..
> 
> Also, finally a good random drop. Got a FT M4A1-S Nitro from a random Deathmatch round and a FN Galil Tuxedo from a random Arms Race round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like, €3.50 worth of guns while i usually NEVER get anything over €0.10.


He didn't have head armour

1 shot with helm is from the very top of long pit on De_dust 2 to ~ halfway between corner


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaycz*
> 
> He didn't have head armour
> 
> 1 shot with helm is from the very top of long pit on De_dust 2 to ~ halfway between corner


Figured as much. Got like, ~190 wins and i'm at MGE level and never had more then ~80 damage at that range but still, pleasantly surprised to beat a AWP at that range in one single P250 shot haha.

Not that that match was very hard.. 16-6 win..

Btw, that's a Boreal Forest P250? Looks pretty good for such a relatively cheap skin! I do like my Supernova more but still. I have a soft spot for military camo look rifles haha.


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Btw, that's a Boreal Forest P250? Looks pretty good for such a relatively cheap skin! I do like my Supernova more but still. I have a soft spot for military camo look rifles haha.


Ikr, its like 5 cents for a MW one and I love the Boreal Forest skins


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Figured as much. Got like, ~190 wins and i'm at MGE level and never had more then ~80 damage at that range but still, pleasantly surprised to beat a AWP at that range in one single P250 shot haha.
> 
> Not that that match was very hard.. 16-6 win..
> 
> Btw, that's a Boreal Forest P250? Looks pretty good for such a relatively cheap skin! I do like my Supernova more but still. I have a soft spot for military camo look rifles haha.


lol yeah, the only reason I don't usually use non crate weapons is because thy don't offer Stat Trak Variants as far as I know. I would love a Stat Trak Galil Tuxedo or Cerberus


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm still looking for a Cerberus as i love that skin bu it's SO expensive right now with only the BS version decently priced but I want at least a FT one... I run a MW Orange DDPAT now. Looks great as well.

I never use stattrak weapons. Useless gadget and very overpriced.. The only stattrak I have is my MAC-10 because it was *cheaper* then the non-ST version..









For the rest I do have some ''high profile'' skins but I just get whatever I like and whatever I think looks good from cash i made with bets.. I started out with €5 of steam wallet cash and got like, €60 worth of guns now









Still betting my way up to some real high-profile stuff tho. I still want a Vulcan AK and a Master Piece M4A1-S. Loooove those skins but they are soooo expensive


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm still looking for a Cerberus as i love that skin bu it's SO expensive right now with only the BS version decently priced but I want at least a FT one... I run a MW Orange DDPAT now. Looks great as well.
> 
> I never use stattrak weapons. Useless gadget and very overpriced.. The only stattrak I have is my MAC-10 because it was *cheaper* then the non-ST version..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest I do have some ''high profile'' skins but I just get whatever I like and whatever I think looks good from cash i made with bets.. I started out with €5 of steam wallet cash and got like, €60 worth of guns now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still betting my way up to some real high-profile stuff tho. I still want a Vulcan AK and a Master Piece M4A1-S. Loooove those skins but they are soooo expensive


yeah you missed out, they stopped dropping when the operation ended(unsure if theyre coming back, haven't looked into it) and prices went up D=
Picked up a Cerberus mw for like $8 and its currently $13.


----------



## Imprezzion

I never got one dropped.. Gold coin and all but all I got was MAC10's and other €0.10 junk... Got one expensive rifle but sold it right away.. A WW Pink DDPAT AWP worth ~€8. Sold it right away and spend the cash on my FT Redline AK (with nametag ''AK74 | Slaughter'' and 3 high-end stickers)







. It's a FT but it actually looks better then my mates MW one.. Odd.

I do kind of dislike my mate btw. He litterally opened 8 cases and got a ST AWP Asiimov BS. €75... Are you kidding me..


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm still looking for a Cerberus as i love that skin bu it's SO expensive right now with only the BS version decently priced but I want at least a FT one... I run a MW Orange DDPAT now. Looks great as well.
> 
> I never use stattrak weapons. Useless gadget and very overpriced.. The only stattrak I have is my MAC-10 because it was *cheaper* then the non-ST version..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest I do have some ''high profile'' skins but I just get whatever I like and whatever I think looks good from cash i made with bets.. I started out with €5 of steam wallet cash and got like, €60 worth of guns now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still betting my way up to some real high-profile stuff tho. I still want a Vulcan AK and a Master Piece M4A1-S. Loooove those skins but they are soooo expensive


lol yeah, right now my Galil skin is a Stat Trak Orange DDPAT (FT), I have 2 spare AK Vulcan (FN) if you're interested in trading?


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm willing to trade but I don;t have anything worth nearly enough.. Sold a lot of guns to pay for Payday 2 DLC's and put a bunch (couple of FT M4A1-S Nitro's I had left over from previous bets and a few €2 pistols) aside on another account for betting as we decided to all go play the new maps and missions and such so I needed €15 for the DLC's









I mean, speaking in USD $, a FN Vulcan is $95 ish.. There's no way my entire inventory is worth that much lol. Well, maybe kind of close but.. I'm not trading my entire inventory for one gun









EDIT: Reminds me.... I should either sell or bet all my guns I never use so I can maybe upgrade my M4A1-S daily driver skin to a MW Atomic Alloy...


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm willing to trade but I don;t have anything worth nearly enough.. Sold a lot of guns to pay for Payday 2 DLC's and put a bunch (couple of FT M4A1-S Nitro's I had left over from previous bets and a few €2 pistols) aside on another account for betting as we decided to all go play the new maps and missions and such so I needed €15 for the DLC's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, speaking in USD $, a FN Vulcan is $95 ish.. There's no way my entire inventory is worth that much lol. Well, maybe kind of close but.. I'm not trading my entire inventory for one gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Reminds me.... I should either sell or bet all my guns I never use so I can maybe upgrade my M4A1-S daily driver skin to a MW Atomic Alloy...


Yeah, they usually run anywhere from $95 to $115ish They are in a low spot right now


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Up to what range can a P250 oneshot headshot a target wearing head armor normally?
> 
> I just did 101 damage in 1 single headshot with a p250 from behind B doors to CT spawn on dust 2. Never knew it was possible at that range lol!
> Guy swore he had head armor too..
> 
> Also, finally a good random drop. Got a FT M4A1-S Nitro from a random Deathmatch round and a FN Galil Tuxedo from a random Arms Race round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like, €3.50 worth of guns while i usually NEVER get anything over €0.10.


nice! my best drop was an AK47 Jet Set









i didn't know the P250 had that kind of power...


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I never got one dropped.. Gold coin and all but all I got was MAC10's and other €0.10 junk... Got one expensive rifle but sold it right away.. A WW Pink DDPAT AWP worth ~€8. Sold it right away and spend the cash on my FT Redline AK (with nametag ''AK74 | Slaughter'' and 3 high-end stickers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a FT but it actually looks better then my mates MW one.. Odd.
> 
> I do kind of dislike my mate btw. He litterally opened 8 cases and got a ST AWP Asiimov BS. €75... Are you kidding me..


ik ppl like that but with knives. yet to open anything more then $50


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The only good drop I got from breakout was a Famas Styx FT, and that wasn't worth much more than the breakout cases at the time. Sold it and got a MW version.

Zemco also gave a good deal on a WW Master Piece, $40 and now the price seems to have went up to $60+


----------



## funkmetal

Yeah, my best drop was a P2000 Chainmai (FT)l XD


----------



## el gappo

I got a Deagle Pilot on my first drop which was pretty nice but had nothing else of note after the other 28 missions I did.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The only good drop I got from breakout was a Famas Styx FT, and that wasn't worth much more than the breakout cases at the time. Sold it and got a MW version.
> 
> Zemco also gave a good deal on a WW Master Piece, $40 and now the price seems to have went up to $60+


I was happy to help


----------



## PolyMorphist

My first drop was a FN Knight, and my second was a FT AWP DDPAT...
Where I lose out in cases I make up for in drops


----------



## Imprezzion

Nice









I just bought a FT Galil Cerberus for €4 in the steam store. Not bad considering the €4.40 price tag they normally have. One offered it cheap so..
Now I just have one problem. I was selling my useless weapons in order to get a MW Atomic Alloy.. Now I come up short again and I reeeeeeeeeeallllllly don't wanna sell my M4A4 but it looks like I have no choice


----------



## kiznilian

I open a case every few weeks. I spend all the time selling drops until I get the 2.50$ and then have to wait for the next case to open it. Just got a Karmabit..... haha what a lucky day!

Decided to sell it and just buy all the weapon skins I ever wanted, and still have 70 bucks left.


----------



## Imprezzion

YES! I made enough selling guns to buy myself my favorite M4A1-S







I got just about enough to afford a MW Atomic Alloy + some stickers as i have ~€0.60 too much


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> YES! I made enough selling guns to buy myself my favorite M4A1-S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got just about enough to afford a MW Atomic Alloy + some stickers as i have ~€0.60 too much


Save your money for the new Operation. Thats the best way to make some money


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Save your money for the new Operation. Thats the best way to make some money


Hmm.. Yeah.. But I can always sell my M4A4 X-Ray for that now that I got my favorite M4A1-S skin.. Not a big fan of the A4 anyway..


----------



## waylo88

Anyone on here have a WW Karambit Forest DDPAT they'd be willing to trade for a FT Karambit Safari Mesh and some other skins to make up the roughly $10 price difference? I've tried Lounge, but it's 99% scammers (no, I'm not clicking your Steam CommunELty link lol).


----------



## Sikkamore

I try to join a casual match to warm up/mess around in.... And I get the immediate pop up 'you are not connected to the match making servers'? Lolwut


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Save your money for the new Operation. Thats the best way to make some money


Why? Because the new cases will be worth much?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Why? Because the new cases will be worth much?


Yup. You'll easily get your money back and if you get one early enough you could triple your money.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Yup. You'll easily get your money back and if you get one early enough you could triple your money.


Exactly this.

I've tripled/Quadrupled my money every time I've gotten the Operation pass on day one by selling the cases.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Exactly this.
> 
> I've tripled/Quadrupled my money every time I've gotten the Operation pass on day one by selling the cases.


I did that with the most recent one. I'm not playing a lot to make sure that when I DO play as soon as the operation is released I should get a drop immediately muahahah


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Yup. You'll easily get your money back and if you get one early enough you could triple your money.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly this.
> 
> I've tripled/Quadrupled my money every time I've gotten the Operation pass on day one by selling the cases.
Click to expand...

This is going to be the first operation that i'm buying day one. mostly for the reason mentioned above ^


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> This is going to be the first operation that i'm buying day one. mostly for the reason mentioned above ^


First day, even if you only get one case, you'll be selling it for $5+. So that alone you've already close to make your money worth. If you get another case the same day, you're looking at 10+. If you get a case the next day, you're still looking at getting $3+ for the case. Not to mention the drop rate increases when you have a Operation, at least thats what I've noticed every time.

Sell all your cases for the next three - four weeks, and you've tripled/quadruple your money EASILY.


----------



## Imprezzion

True. Or open a few with money earned from selling stuff and hope you get a reasonably rare gun. I've seen even the lower tier guns go for $20+ the first 1-2 days.


----------



## OkanG

Just did this. Kind of at least.. I feel like it helped a lot though, mouse feels better in-game


----------



## Wezzor

dmasteR are you afk:ing on idle servers during nights or do you just play ranked for the cases?


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did this. Kind of at least.. I feel like it helped a lot though, mouse feels better in-game


I used this same exact guide.. I ended up with 800 dpi and 1.91 in-game I tried 400dpi and adjusted in-game, but it felt so different.

Honestly I do not know the Pros and Cons of High dpi and low in-game sens vs Low dpi vs High in-game sensitivity. Anyone care to clear this up for me?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> I used this same exact guide.. I ended up with 800 dpi and 1.91 in-game I tried 400dpi and adjusted in-game, but it felt so different.
> 
> Honestly I do not know the Pros and Cons of High dpi and low in-game sens vs Low dpi vs High in-game sensitivity. Anyone care to clear this up for me?


Purely preference. I have read some place that lower sens players tend to be good awp'ers, where as higher sens player tend to get better with rifles/flick shots. Seems pretty plausible, but I wouldn't worry about it too much. I don't feel worse with a rifle just because I play with a low sensivity









Like he says in the video, if you have high dexterity naturally, you might be better off with a higher sensitivity since you'll be slightly faster, but lower sens is good for long engages I guess.

I'm playing with 800 dpi and 1,26


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> dmasteR are you afk:ing on idle servers during nights or do you just play ranked for the cases?


I'm just playing on community servers (ESEA).


----------



## TheYonderGod

Wooo I finally got my GPU back today (from RMA) so I can play at more than 100 fps at 1024x768


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Wooo I finally got my GPU back today (from RMA) so I can play at more than 100 fps at 1024x768


Yo, that's how pros do it!


----------



## Sikkamore

More crazy framerate issues for me in the past few matches. Seems like everytime someone dies or the round ends...


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm just playing on community servers (ESEA).


Thank you!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Got a FT Fire Serpent with above average looks yesterday for $44 paypal and 8 keys. Thank you dmaster for recommending that key dealer of yours








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did this. Kind of at least.. I feel like it helped a lot though, mouse feels better in-game


Too much math involved, I just set a sensitivity and roll with it if I like it, buuut maybe I'll try doing those aim tests that he is repeating in the video.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Wooo I finally got my GPU back today (from RMA) so I can play at more than 100 fps at 1024x768


A 7870 should be able to do 300 FPS at that resolution, unless I'm mistaken due to CSGO's poor optimization, I mean it might as well be the most unoptimized game running on the source engine to date.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> More crazy framerate issues for me in the past few matches. Seems like every time someone dies or the round ends...


I had a theory that the frame drops are indeed due to players, cause I've heard that they are not noticeable in competitive and that is 5vs5, meanwhile in casual the frame drops are insane with 10vs10, then if you just play against bots you get zero frame drops, at least that's how I remember it, I tested this out a few days ago.


----------



## Jaycz

I just set a sens that i can track a headsized object smoothly on and got used to it(3.0ingame/400cpi)


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I had a theory that the frame drops are indeed due to players, cause I've heard that they are not noticeable in competitive and that is 5vs5, meanwhile in casual the frame drops are insane with 10vs10, then if you just play against bots you get zero frame drops, at least that's how I remember it, I tested this out a few days ago.


I think that may be it. Didn't notice anything in MM.


----------



## funkmetal

The Silver Elite Strats are Real!









Thanks @PsYcHo29388

Gif because its too large for uploading to OCN


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> The Silver Elite Strats are Real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @PsYcHo29388
> 
> Gif because its too large for uploading to OCN


Just uncheck the "import images" box and use img tags, like this


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> The Silver Elite Strats are Real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @PsYcHo29388
> 
> Gif because its too large for uploading to OCN


You let your teammate die









How did your teammates not know he was there though? Did no one call that he was coming?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You let your teammate die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did your teammates not know he was there though? Did no one call that he was coming?


Don't know, I guess I was too focused on watching heaven


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How did your teammates not know he was there though? Did no one call that he was coming?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Don't know, I guess I was too focused on watching heaven


After rewatching the gif, it seems his teammates were also too focused on leaving the bombsite before the bomb even gets planted.


----------



## Sikkamore

Can this damn operation get on it's way already?!


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Can this damn operation get on it's way already?!


Its coming on 5th or 6th of november.


----------



## wes1099

I am convinced that I am never going to get past nova 2. I played for a few hours with the older of my younger brothers (he is scary good for 13 year old) and I got up to nova 2 from silver elite master, and I even had a decent score (by decent score I mean almost always positive), but then I played with my other brother and got back down to silver elite master again...

Similar issue happens when I play with most of my friends. One of them will never get past silver 4, and the other would be great if he didn't have to play on a potato.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> A 7870 should be able to do 300 FPS at that resolution, unless I'm mistaken due to CSGO's poor optimization, I mean it might as well be the most unoptimized game running on the source engine to date.


yeah, I meant on onboard I was only getting 100fps at 1024. Now I'm getting 300+ at 1080


----------



## PolyMorphist

Heh, all of you noobs getting 100s of FPS at the highest resolutions








I'm still using a laptop, getting 35-55 FPS at 1024x768 D:


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> yeah, I meant on onboard I was only getting 100fps at 1024. Now I'm getting 300+ at 1080


Love my 7870 <3 but I may upgrade in the new year and make a LAN box in case a LAN event ever pops up around me and I decide to go xD


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Love my 7870 <3 but I may upgrade in the new year and make a LAN box in case a LAN event ever pops up around me and I decide to go xD


OCN LAN hosts a CS:GO tournament


----------



## wes1099

I run off of my 4670k's integrated GPU, and I get from 100-250 FPS with low graphics, 1280x800 during the average competetive match. My FPS varies slightly between maps, and multiple smoke grenades on top of each other lowers my framerate by around 30-50. A long time ago I got down to 7 FPS while spawning loads of chickens and killing them with a single grenade, but I don't remember how I did it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> OCN LAN hosts a CS:GO tournament


I saw that last year on twitch! Is it always in Toronto? If so then I'll have to prepare for next year


----------



## Imprezzion

Lolol. My GPU is still on it's way from the seller.. I run a 1GB 9500GT now. 25 fps all low on 1080p and it doesn't improve much with lower res haha.

Did just score a MW Atomic Alloy for €6.48. Niiice.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Can this damn operation get on it's way already?!


Patch hasn't came out for this week yet. Possibly a new gun as well in the new Operation update.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Patch hasn't came out for this week yet. Possibly a new gun as well in the new Operation update.


source?!?

I was playing a bit of DM yesterday, and bring up the scoreboard (for some reason), and see "Titan NBK" in the list. Got so excited I took my first Steam screenshot, ever. After the game, I was thinking about it, something didn't feel right. Searching about, I see that NBK doesn't play for Titan, he's an LDLC man. So.......is name/clantag trolling a thing?


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Can this damn operation get on it's way already?!
> 
> 
> 
> Patch hasn't came out for this week yet. Possibly a new gun as well in the new Operation update.
Click to expand...

scoped ak replacement incoming /s


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Its coming on 5th or 6th of november.


How can you be so sure about that? I mean it might come tomorrow who knows.


----------



## Imprezzion

Ofcourse it's a thing







Name one game this doesn't happen (FaZe fakers in CoD ftw.)

New weapon? Would they finally give the T's a second Assault rifle like the A1-S / A4 the CT's have?


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> New weapon? Would they finally give the T's a second Assault rifle like the A1-S / A4 the CT's have?


no way, i could see that being really op but we'll have to see.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ofcourse it's a thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one game this doesn't happen (FaZe fakers in CoD ftw.)


I presumed there was some kind of security around clantags? Or can you enter anything you like?


----------



## Imprezzion

You can enter anything you like.

The clantags are pulled from your steam groups. If you make a steam group the clantag for that group can be whatever you want it to be.
Just select that group in your CS:GO as clan and it shows that tag.

You can even ''fake'' the avatars and in-game icons if you want to.

I am in 5-6 groups with the same tag as they are all from the clan i am in but different games. We have a DoubleDutch CoD group, a ArmA group, a DayZ group, a Battlefield (Bad Company 2 - when it was still on Steam) group and so on.. They all have [DD] as tags.

And, how would a second rifle for the T's be OP.
If they make a bit more expensive rifle, say €3000, with no oneshot headshot vs head armor (91 dmg like the a1-s?), a higher rate of fire, less recoil but a smaller mag it wouldn't be OP at all in my opinion.. Take the TAR-21 for example.. Or the ACR.. Or... the... AK107.. or.. well.. name it basically


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I presumed there was some kind of security around clantags? Or can you enter anything you like?


Well, almost all if not all of the big pro teams have steam fan groups which have a tag associated with them. So even if they have a tag it still is probably not them. That being said I was playing some Deathmatch months ago with my Dutch friend and one of the team staffers for Fnatic I wanna say was in our game (Had a normal name which I cant remeberbut decent skins and when I checked his profile his info section said he was like the Publicity manager for them)


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> You can enter anything you like.
> 
> The clantags are pulled from your steam groups. If you make a steam group the clantag for that group can be whatever you want it to be.
> Just select that group in your CS:GO as clan and it shows that tag.
> 
> You can even ''fake'' the avatars and in-game icons if you want to.
> 
> I am in 5-6 groups with the same tag as they are all from the clan i am in but different games. We have a DoubleDutch CoD group, a ArmA group, a DayZ group, a Battlefield (Bad Company 2 - when it was still on Steam) group and so on.. They all have [DD] as tags.


Interesting......does that mean I could use [OCN] as tags? How do you set that up?

Edit: On the new weapon - I really hope it's not a second AK/SG. There's no space/need for it. I'd welcome a semi-auto switch for the SSG though, maybe with an SG/AUG style scope, delivering sort of P90 damage, or a bit less if OP. So, a much weaker version of the autosnipers, more suited for closer combat


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Interesting......does that mean I could use [OCN] as tags? How do you set that up?
> 
> Edit: On the new weapon - I really hope it's not a second AK/SG. There's no space/need for it. I'd welcome a semi-auto switch for the SSG though, maybe with an SG/AUG style scope, delivering sort of P90 damage, or a bit less if OP. So, a much weaker version of the autosnipers, more suited for closer combat


http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCN
Join this group to get that tag.
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo
Or this.


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm.. I got anothe ridea for the new weapon.. Ok, maybe it's not a new assault for the T's.. but a second primary pistol for the G18 slot?


----------



## funkmetal

So I got my most expensive in game drop to date, a CS:GO Weapon Case (Container Series #1) I'm surprised they go for $4.00+

As for the new weapon I wouldn't mind seeing a Deagle Alternative like a High Caliber Revolver (Less shots but faster COF bloom decrease after firing) or alternatives to the Famas or Galil (Preferably Famas because the Galil is pretty solid)


----------



## BreakDown

famas>galil any day


----------



## Imprezzion

Nah man. I'm a Galil lover







That's why I have a $0.40 skin for the Famas and a $6 one for the Galil


----------



## BreakDown

But the famas is more acurate and it looks cooler, the only good thing about the failil is the 35 bullet count.

You have a different opinion than me, that must mean you are all crazy and wrong, go play minecraft!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCN
> Join this group to get that tag.
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo
> Or this.


Already in both








How do I add the tags in game? /noob
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm.. I got anothe ridea for the new weapon.. Ok, maybe it's not a new assault for the T's.. but a second primary pistol for the G18 slot?


Nice idea, but I can't see what they'd implement? Don't want a silenced one, and it's already got burst fire.

Maybe it's a new LMG, like the PKM or MG36? They could give it the same stats as the Galil/FAMAS, just with 100 rounds


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> But the famas is more acurate and it looks cooler, the only good thing about the failil is the 35 bullet count.
> 
> You have a different opinion than me, that must mean you are all crazy and wrong, go play minecraft!


I don't know the in depth stats but to me at least the Galil feels like a M4A4 with 35 Rounds that costs $1100 less. The Famas while it does have the burst fire for range it just feels weak compared to the Galil overall


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Already in both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I add the tags in game? /noob


Options -> Game settings -> Team options -> Team tag


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Maybe it's a new LMG, like the PKM or MG36? They could give it the same stats as the Galil/FAMAS, just with 100 rounds


Now THAT would be OP as hell unless it's €6000.


----------



## chemicalfan

Why would a Galil with a 100 round magazine be worth 3x as much?


----------



## Imprezzion

Because it would pretty much be a god gun. Decent at everything and you never have to reload.. You can just run into a site and slap everyone in the face without ever bothering to reload..
I mean, the Galil has a very managable spread and recoil. Imagina that recoil on a Negev. It would be insanely OP.


----------



## chemicalfan

.....But AK & SG > Galil.

"Super-galil" would still take more rounds to kill compared to your bog-standard AK


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah I know, but a skilled player (Think MGE / DMG or up) has a proper chance to win vs a assault rifle with a Galil.
Give those players a Galil with no reload and 100+ rounds and it's going to be murder everywhere.

I can just imagine, as a MGE with decent skills with a Galil, running into Inferno mid, smokes and flashes, going to long / arch and just laying hate on the quad / arch guy, rotaters, library guy and even A site..

On B it would be even easier to rack up kills on the site, banana or ruins..


----------



## chemicalfan

Hmm, I know what you mean, but once the team are aware of what they're facing, they can out-flank & flash him, or something like that. The same reasons you don't see LMGs used now really. Price is the biggest issue, as for that money they _should_ be god guns.

They are, of course, vunerable to AWPs (and autosnipers)

Edit: Ok, make it FAMAS stats then (a bit less damage). Compared to the other LMGs, it'd be much less dangerous. Less base damage, lower rate of fire, more damage drop-off. Accuracy & recoil could be nerfed if required for balance. I just want a $4000 LMG as an option!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Can this damn operation get on it's way already?!
> 
> 
> 
> Patch hasn't came out for this week yet. Possibly a new gun as well in the new Operation update.
Click to expand...

oh boy...I can't wait for a silenced AK, or better yet a rocket launcher... /sarcasm


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> or better yet a rocket launcher... /sarcasm


*Ooooh boy..*
















Got a 10 kill streak and 15K cash? Buy a nuke for a free round win


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> or better yet a rocket launcher... /sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> *Ooooh boy..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a 10 kill streak and 15K cash? Buy a nuke for a free round win
Click to expand...

And if your nuke kills more than 5 people, whether they be on your team or not, you can purchase an upgrade to a 20k money limit from 16k, and your entire team is now able to remove the scope from the awp, allowing them to no scope with 100% accuracy along with a free crosshair.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> And if your nuke kills more than 5 people, whether they be on your team or not, you can purchase an upgrade to a 20k money limit from 16k, and your entire team is now able to remove the scope from the awp, allowing them to no scope with 100% accuracy along with a free crosshair.


Nah mate. It would only be 100% accurate if you 360 jumpshot noscope.

Back OT: What USP skin do you guys prefer.. I can't find one I like so far.. Got a FN Serum now (Named ''Rekt'' ofcourse). The Orion would go nicely with my Atomic Alloy but I don't like the design of it.. The rest is just.. meh imo.. Might have to get a FN Guardian or something..


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> And if your nuke kills more than 5 people, whether they be on your team or not, you can purchase an upgrade to a 20k money limit from 16k, and your entire team is now able to remove the scope from the awp, allowing them to no scope with 100% accuracy along with a free crosshair.

















barf,


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> What USP skin do you guys prefer.. I can't find one I like so far.. Got a FN Serum now (Named ''Rekt'' ofcourse). The Orion would go nicely with my Atomic Alloy but I don't like the design of it.. The rest is just.. meh imo.. Might have to get a FN Guardian or something..


Serum is the best USP skin next to Stainless IMO, you should probably just stick with what you have. The Orion to me is just about as meh as the Glock Water Elemental
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barf,


Don't worry, I'm sure valve will make it a reality based on previous patches _*cough*CZ-75*cough*_


----------



## BreakDown

On reddit some people seem to think the new weapon is a sniper rifle, possibly a replacement for the autosnipers.

PS: I really think the autosniper needs a slight nerf, im a terrible sniper and i can kill easily with the auto, i think slightly higher recoil would solve the issue. When the enemy rushes my position and i fail my shots i just spam and i can still kill the enemy, if you spam with the auto bullets should go everywhere but the target IMO.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Nah mate. It would only be 100% accurate if you 360 jumpshot noscope.
> 
> Back OT: What USP skin do you guys prefer.. I can't find one I like so far.. Got a FN Serum now (Named ''Rekt'' ofcourse). The Orion would go nicely with my Atomic Alloy but I don't like the design of it.. The rest is just.. meh imo.. Might have to get a FN Guardian or something..


Guardian or Stainless for the USP for me.

Honestly Valve shouldn't be thinking about adding more weapons at this point. The alternate weapons are interesting but they don't make that much sense still, the CZ isn't really OP but it's strong enough to never think about using a Five Seven or a Tec-9. I'd still like it to get a ROF reduction, would still be a good pistol if you aim well but you cant just hold it down and win at close range then. I also don't really understand why the M4A4 costs more than the A1 despite being less accurate. Of course you have the extra ammo, but unless they go back to 1.6 style wallbanging I cant see many situations where it gives an advantage. There aren't many situations where the extra ammo would outweigh the extra cost and larger spread.

Of course they might add an RPG, would help to defeat the dust2 boss.


----------



## BreakDown

I think the m4a4 is much better at holding rushes than the m4a1. Lets say you are playing dust 2 and the CT set up is 1 b 1 mid 3 a, if youre the b player you really want an m4a4 instead of the m4a1. Its not the total ammo pool that makes the difference, but the magazine size, those 10 extra bullets can make a big difference IMO.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I think the m4a4 is much better at holding rushes than the m4a1. Lets say you are playing dust 2 and the CT set up is 1 b 1 mid 3 a, if youre the b player you really want an m4a4 instead of the m4a1. Its not the total ammo pool that makes the difference, but the magazine size, those 10 extra bullets can make a big difference IMO.


Banana would be another spot I suppose, if you're holding there and drop back to the bombsite you could easily spray down a bunch of people with the extra rounds. Mag size does help, but I'd still prefer to see them either the same price or the prices reversed as the majority of people seem to use the A1 from what I've seen. I switch between them but I think I prefer the A4 at the moment.


----------



## Imprezzion

Just give the A4 a one shot kill like the AK.. Ever since I started CS:GO I wondered why the CT's don't have a one hit kill rifle.

Mind you, i never played 1.6 nor Source. GO was my first CS.. So my opinion might be slightly different..

But I had so many situations where I heard a first-shot insta-dink and automatically aim away from the opponent only to get rekt because he wasn't dead yet.. 91 hit ftw..


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Just give the A4 a one shot kill like the AK.. Ever since I started CS:GO I wondered why the CT's don't have a one hit kill rifle.
> 
> Mind you, i never played 1.6 nor Source. GO was my first CS.. So my opinion might be slightly different..
> 
> But I had so many situations where I heard a first-shot insta-dink and automatically aim away from the opponent only to get rekt because he wasn't dead yet.. 91 hit ftw..


I'm raging so much when playing dm on ct side with an A4. The AK is op in DM, but the differences between the A4 and AK are not unfair in standard games IMO


----------



## Imprezzion

That's why I always use a AWP on CT side DM








Good twitch shoot / quickscope training


----------



## dmasteR

https://steamdb.info/app/730/history/

UPDATE HYPE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Looks like it's a big one too! Operation????


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> https://steamdb.info/app/730/history/
> 
> UPDATE HYPE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Looks like it's a big one too! Operation????


When do you think it'll be released?! Hopefully not tonight - the ONE night I have to work


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Nah mate. It would only be 100% accurate if you 360 jumpshot noscope.
> 
> Back OT: What USP skin do you guys prefer.. I can't find one I like so far.. Got a FN Serum now (Named ''Rekt'' ofcourse). The Orion would go nicely with my Atomic Alloy but I don't like the design of it.. The rest is just.. meh imo.. Might have to get a FN Guardian or something..


I really like my Stainless but I have a soft spot for the Orion. Caiman is unique too.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> When do you think it'll be released?! Hopefully not tonight - the ONE night I have to work


I would assume tonight, Valve normally only uploads to their content server if its the day of the patch to get majority of the final files onto the servers before they release it.

When they upload the content to the content servers, it normally means the patch is ready, and is just under testing for the rest of the day.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I would assume tonight, Valve normally only uploads to their content server if its the day of the patch to get majority of the final files onto the servers before they release it.
> 
> When they upload the content to the content servers, it normally means the patch is ready, and is just under testing for the rest of the day.


Hopefully you're right. Anyway, is there any specific time when they release cs:go updates live?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hopefully you're right. Anyway, is there any specific time when they release cs:go updates live?


Same time frame as always.

Patches for CS:GO have launched on Wednesday/Thursdays and always around 5-9pm CST.

We get patches on Fridays, but those are never large, typically just hotfixes for the larger patch that happened earlier in the week.


----------



## BreakDown

Do you guys know any youtube channel that does CSGO analysis? I know about Thooorin's and UpperGamingTV which are quite good.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I would assume tonight, Valve normally only uploads to their content server if its the day of the patch to get majority of the final files onto the servers before they release it.
> 
> When they upload the content to the content servers, it normally means the patch is ready, and is just under testing for the rest of the day.


Crap. Hope it updates when I get home and hasn't already. I'm at work now and its dead :'(


----------



## lolllll117

I hope they update tonight! tomorrow i only have two classes!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I hope they update tonight! tomorrow i only have two classes!


Doesnt look like its tonight. Ido from Valve would announce it by now if it was today, well at least he normally would.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Doesnt look like its tonight. Ido from Valve would announce it by now if it was today, well at least he normally would.


So tomorrow then? I have that day off :3


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> So tomorrow then? I have that day off :3


I'm going to assume so. Like I said, they updated content for CS:GO on the content server which means there's a patch ready. They must have ran into a big issue I assume which is why they're not releasing it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm going to assume so. Like I said, they updated content for CS:GO on the content server which means there's a patch ready. They must have ran into a big issue I assume which is why they're not releasing it.


Sweet! Thanks dmasteR! I'll have to stick by my computer tomorrow haha


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Glad its not tonight. My parents already cut the power out in my room.

[sent from my GS4 with love and bad grammar]


----------



## Kavster12

Is anybody willing to trade a karambit safari mesh BS or a Butterfly Knife safari mesh BS for fairly cheap? I am keen on trading my Bayonet urban masked FT and either money or skins your way








http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198080223586


----------



## sn0w

I doubt they'll drop a patch before the ESWC.. I'd expect it next week


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> I doubt they'll drop a patch before the ESWC.. I'd expect it next week


Why would they choose now to care about releasing updates during matches?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> I doubt they'll drop a patch before the ESWC.. I'd expect it next week


It hasn't stopped Valve or other developers in the past, I don't see why it would change now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Why would they choose now to care about releasing updates during matches?


Honestly, if anything. Official Matches/Tournaments are the best time to test things. It's where everything matters, so teams/players need to be able to adapt quickly. Only problem is it brings in a random factor.

Happens in DOTA2 as well. You'll notice the same teams always winning when there's any gameplay/mechanic change.


----------



## chemicalfan

Still torn about the new Operation. I don't get much play time, so not sure if it's worth it or not. Should get some play on Saturday, probably hold off until then (should be ok, right? case prices won't drop too much?)


----------



## dmasteR

A little late about this, as I forgot.

ESWC Viewers Guide for those that didn't know:

http://www.hltv.org/news/13494-eswc-2014-viewers-guide

$50,000 Prize pot I believe

Production value has been disappointing so far....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Embarrassing that the Indian team Virtual Impact got rekt 16-0 by both LDLC and VP. Wolf managed more than that.


----------



## funkmetal

Rant time!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If people can't realize that there is more to gaming than trying to be competitive or "Pro" than gaming isn't for them because what gaming is for is to have fun and forget about your troubles and not make more









This came about because I've ran into multiple people saying I don't deserve the skins I have because I'm bad and other people randomly commenting about how the bad players usually have the best skins :/


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Rant time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If people can't realize that there is more to gaming than trying to be competitive or "Pro" than gaming isn't for them because what gaming is for is to have fun and forget about your troubles and not make more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This came about because I've ran into multiple people saying I don't deserve the skins I have because I'm bad and other people randomly commenting about how the bad players usually have the best skins :/


Gotta agree with this. Ruined several games for me so far, APB being the latest one. People really do need to chill out and remember its all just a bunch of 1's and 0's.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Rant time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If people can't realize that there is more to gaming than trying to be competitive or "Pro" than gaming isn't for them because what gaming is for is to have fun and forget about your troubles and not make more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This came about because I've ran into multiple people saying I don't deserve the skins I have because I'm bad and other people randomly commenting about how the bad players usually have the best skins :/


The thing is, you DO deserve your skins because YOU purchased them fair and square, those kids can't complain because they don't have the money to get what they want because they are broke as hell, and trash talkers on video games usually live in trailer parks anyhow, at least that's how I see it.

HOWEVER, with all that said it does seem to be true that the newer players get better drops and better results from case opening. Anytime I see someone in the game get a drop worth more than $5 he has less than 200 hours guaranteed, and to me anyone with less than 500 hours on csgo and no playtime on 1.6 or Source is considered a new player to me.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The thing is, you DO deserve your skins because YOU purchased them fair and square, those kids can't complain because they don't have the money to get what they want because they are broke as hell, and trash talkers on video games usually live in trailer parks anyhow, at least that's how I see it.
> 
> HOWEVER, with all that said it does seem to be true that the newer players get better drops and better results from case opening. Anytime I see someone in the game get a drop worth more than $5 he has less than 200 hours guaranteed, and to me anyone with less than 500 hours on csgo and no playtime on 1.6 or Source is considered a new player to me.


Please. Not everyone who talks trash lives in trailer parks. Don't insult those poor people. The kids who talk trash usually have attitude problems from being spoilt, have elder siblings or extremely restrictive parents.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The thing is, you DO deserve your skins because YOU purchased them fair and square, those kids can't complain because they don't have the money to get what they want because they are broke as hell, and trash talkers on video games usually live in trailer parks anyhow, at least that's how I see it.
> 
> HOWEVER, with all that said it does seem to be true that the newer players get better drops and better results from case opening. Anytime I see someone in the game get a drop worth more than $5 he has less than 200 hours guaranteed, and to me anyone with less than 500 hours on csgo and no playtime on 1.6 or Source is considered a new player to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Not everyone who talks trash lives in trailer parks. Don't insult those poor people. The kids who talk trash usually have attitude problems from being spoilt, have elder siblings or extremely restrictive parents.
Click to expand...

I guess it was wrong of me to add that part, but I will expand on it that no matter where or how someone lives, there will always be good people and bad people living like such. It's possible for rich kids living with their parents to have proper manners and such, and other cases they can be so spoiled it gets to their head and they in turn become someone no body wants to hang around with. Same could be said for people living in trailer parks. You could have someone who is lucky to get even 3 meals a day be the happiest and coolest person to be around, or he/she could have emotional and attitude issues which makes it hard for he/she to have any sort of friends so they resort to bullying or trash talk.


----------



## Sikkamore

I find that a lot of "noob" players that have expensive skins that I run into are know it alls or think they're Gods at the game because of their skins. I can recall several times I've run into a situation like that. Maybe thats why people are backlashing at others with nice skins?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

"Watch me get half your team through doors on D2 with my Asiimov AWP with 8 NiP stickers. GET REK'T BRUH"


----------



## BreakDown

Does "faceit" and other services like that help having more coordinante team mates?

Im currently DMG and the amount of times teams just stop buying together or rushing randomly as CT,etc... astonishes me. Basically if the game does not go well from the start theres a 50/50 chance our own team throws the game.

Im not asking for perfect coordination between players or pop flashing for each other, im just asking for teams that buy and eco together, dont rush as CT unless theres a good reason and choose a plan at the start of the round as Ts, thats it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Does "faceit" and other services like that help having more coordinante team mates?
> 
> Im currently DMG and the amount of times teams just stop buying together or rushing randomly as CT,etc... astonishes me. Basically if the game does not go well from the start theres a 50/50 chance our own team throws the game.
> 
> Im not asking for perfect coordination between players or pop flashing for each other, im just asking for teams that buy and eco together, dont rush as CT unless theres a good reason and choose a plan at the start of the round as Ts, thats it.


Damn, you must've had some bad team mates lol I only see that on my smurf account with my Silver 2 friend...

I'd love to get a team (I'm DMG as well) that pop flashes, boosts, calls out perfectly, has strats going into a specific map/round... But you can't find that at our rank with randoms.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Does "faceit" and other services like that help having more coordinante team mates?
> 
> Im currently DMG and the amount of times teams just stop buying together or rushing randomly as CT,etc... astonishes me. Basically if the game does not go well from the start theres a 50/50 chance our own team throws the game.
> 
> Im not asking for perfect coordination between players or pop flashing for each other, im just asking for teams that buy and eco together, dont rush as CT unless theres a good reason and choose a plan at the start of the round as Ts, thats it.


Must be a lot more different in Europe, cause typically most DMG's in NA already do that. You could try FaceIT and see if its any better.


----------



## BreakDown

Theres definitely people that do play like that at DMG on europe, but if the match is not going well, theres a high chance they forget everything and YOLO every single round. Its a bit frustrating since theres plenty fo times that not throwing the towel early would have won us the game. Ill check faceit, but im a but worrysome that i will face many premades there and im soloing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Rant time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If people can't realize that there is more to gaming than trying to be competitive or "Pro" than gaming isn't for them because what gaming is for is to have fun and forget about your troubles and not make more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This came about because I've ran into multiple people saying I don't deserve the skins I have because I'm bad and other people randomly commenting about how the bad players usually have the best skins :/


Who cares what others think. Mute them if it bothers you, or use it for motivation to show them you're good. In the past, and even today, I always use any trash talk as motivation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Theres definitely people that do play like that at DMG on europe, but if the match is not going well, theres a high chance they forget everything and YOLO every single round. Its a bit frustrating since theres plenty fo times that not throwing the towel early would have won us the game. Ill check faceit, but im a but worrysome that i will face many premades there and im soloing.


Playing premades when you're solo queing will only make you better quicker. It makes sure what you call, is absolutely precise, being forced to play smarter or you'll die,etc etc.


----------



## morbid_bean

soooo, that update should be dropping soon  Operation or Not right?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> soooo, that update should be dropping soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation or Not right?


Still no word from Ido.... Maybe Valve won't release a update during ESWC? Hmmm


----------



## lolllll117

Give it time...


----------



## PolyMorphist

inb4 they coordinate the release of the new operation with DreamHack Winter 2014...


----------



## wes1099

I am just watching reddit for news of the new operation. That seems to be the first place to get info about previous updates.


----------



## waylo88

I'm looking to trade my FT Karambit Safari Mesh for another knife. Anyone have an M9 Bayonet Stained BS, WW, or FT they'd want to trade?

Add me if you're interested - http://steamcommunity.com/id/waylo/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'm looking to trade my FT Karambit Safari Mesh for another knife. Anyone have an M9 Bayonet Stained BS, WW, or FT they'd want to trade?
> 
> Add me if you're interested - http://steamcommunity.com/id/waylo/


I have a WW one but safari mesh? Mehh.

[sent from my GS4 with love and bad grammar]


----------



## waylo88

Ehh, looking for a Stained, sorry. Some guy sent me a trade offer earlier, but it was when I was sleeping. Didnt get to it in time and he wound up trading with someone else. :/


----------



## navynuke499

I wish this new operation would start already


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Ehh, looking for a Stained, sorry. Some guy sent me a trade offer earlier, but it was when I was sleeping. Didnt get to it in time and he wound up trading with someone else. :/


he is saying he has a ww stained m9, but isnt interested in safari mesh skins


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> he is saying he has a ww stained m9, but isnt interested in safari mesh skins


Ahhh yeah, went back and re-read that.

NBD though, got someone to trade with anyway. Got myself an M9 Stained WW.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> he is saying he has a ww stained m9, but isnt interested in safari mesh skins
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yeah, went back and re-read that.
> 
> NBD though, got someone to trade with anyway. Got myself an M9 Stained WW.
Click to expand...

Yeah thank you zemco for clearing that up. And nice work on the trade waylo. Stained is imo the best value m9.

[sent from my GS4 with love and bad grammar]


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, I'm a big fan of the Stained skins because quality only determines the shine. Even a BS one will have a nice finish, just wont be as shiny, where as other skins will be scratched to hell.


----------



## bobsaget

I'm a big cs player since 1.6 and i dont wanna look like an old school guy but I really don't understand the fuss about skins. It's a complete waste of money for me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I'm a big cs player since 1.6 and i dont wanna look like an old school guy but I really don't understand the fuss about skins. It's a complete waste of money for me.


Some people like skins, some people don't. It brings in something cosmetically new to the game, and thats something I enjoy. Gives CS a little refresh so to say.

Here's some 4K Screenshots I just took of my Dragon Lore.



http://imgur.com/L4WZd


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Some people like skins, some people don't. It brings in something cosmetically new to the game, and thats something I enjoy. Gives CS a little refresh so to say.
> 
> Here's some 4K Screenshots I just took of my Dragon Lore.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/L4WZd


just curious, whats your personal knife?








nice dlore tho.


----------



## waylo88

Very nice Dragon Lore. I really enjoy the skinning on the actual rifle, but the scope really puts me off. The Argyle just clashes so much with the rest of the skin.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> just curious, whats your personal knife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice dlore tho.


Nothing special, just a Karambit Night FT.

Most of my weapon skins are way more than my Knife lol. Like the Dragon Lore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Very nice Dragon Lore. I really enjoy the skinning on the actual rifle, but the scope really puts me off. The Argyle just clashes so much with the rest of the skin.


I agree, I wish whoever designed the Dragon Lore did something else with the scope. Still a fantastic looking AWP, and honestly the best looking AWP in my opinion.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nothing special, just a Karambit Night FT.
> 
> Most of my weapon skins are way more than my Knife lol. Like the Dragon Lore.
> I agree, I wish whoever designed the Dragon Lore did something else with the scope. Still a fantastic looking AWP, and honestly the best looking AWP in my opinion.


Which gives me a idea, a skin similar to the Stained skin but with a more medieval themed like a knights stained and battle worn armor instead of a knight in shining armor like everyone else seems to like. Oh, if only I knew how to make skins


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Which gives me a idea, a skin similar to the Stained skin but with a more medieval themed like a knights stained and battle worn armor instead of a knight in shining armor like everyone else seems to like. Oh, if only I knew how to make skins


take some time to learn, it shouldn't be all too difficult


----------



## Sikkamore

With all these posts saying Jurassic World is in production I've decided that my first knife I'm buying will be a karambit night FT which I will named 'Velociraptor Claw'







loved the JP movies as a kid and this is definitely fitting for a first knife purchase


----------



## funkmetal

Woot! It's mine! It's finally mine!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Tried to scam a lowballer/scammer today, was pretty fun.

First he sent a trade for an Electric Hive (FN) Awp to my friend who has a Graphite AWP. I added him and saw that he had quite a few crap skins and an AK Vulcan BS. I thought the best thing to do would be to hide that AK in with the crap skins in a trade offer, and then add my deagle conspiracy on my end in hopes he gets excited and just accepts the trade offer without looking. Unfortunately it didn't work but he did believe me when I said it was a "Steam glitch", moving on...

He asked me if I wanted his Vulcan, so I said sure. Then he asked me if I would do a 1-1 trade on the AK with mine, which is a FT Fire Serpent...I told him that I would rather let go of my "MW" (was actually FT, again, hopes up that he wouldn't check) AK Redline for his vulcan buuut after awhile he said no, so we tried doing an old fashioned trade for the Deagle and crap skins, because obviously it's a great deal for him.

Accepted the trade and then told him I got a blank screen, when really everything was working fine. But after 3 minutes I told him it wasn't working still, so we cancelled it and I sent him a trade request. I told him everything was working now but that this came up...










Right after I sent the message: Removed, Blocked, Reported.
Guess you could say I was fairly bored.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Played some Valve DM today after a long time. Did really crappy. Just 40-17. Considering I've only played like an hour in the past 2 weeks, I wouldn't count this out as terrible, but still pretty bad.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I'm a big cs player since 1.6 and i dont wanna look like an old school guy but I really don't understand the fuss about skins. It's a complete waste of money for me.


This is the first CS where ive gotten into the competitive side, when skins first came out i got interested because of the novelty but i soon came to the same conclusion as you, i sold them all and forgot about them. Anyhow, most people seem to enjoy the skins and it does not impact the game in a negative way, in fact it has helped the game IMO. Theres plenty of people that have been drawn into the game in part because of skins (i dont know how or why but its a fact), live matches between pro players are now watched much more since people can bet skins, and im sure that since the skins give money to valve, they have an extra incentive to support the game further. So even though i dont care about skins myself, it does not bother me at all that they exist, i would even say im glad.

EDIT: also, since i play lots of CS on two accounts, i get the crate drops and sell them, and i spend the money on steam sales, ive bought several games without a single cent from my pocket for doing something i was going to do regardless, play CS, so im glad about that too.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> This is the first CS where ive gotten into the competitive side, when skins first came out i got interested because of the novelty but i soon came to the same conclusion as you, i sold them all and forgot about them. Anyhow, most people seem to enjoy the skins and it does not impact the game in a negative way, in fact it has helped the game IMO. Theres plenty of people that have been drawn into the game in part because of skins (i dont know how or why but its a fact), live matches between pro players are now watched much more since people can bet skins, and im sure that since the skins give money to valve, they have an extra incentive to support the game further. So even though i dont care about skins myself, it does not bother me at all that they exist, i would even say im glad.
> 
> EDIT: also, since i play lots of CS on two accounts, i get the crate drops and sell them, and i spend the money on steam sales, ive bought several games without a single cent from my pocket for doing something i was going to do regardless, play CS, so im glad about that too.


Couldn't agree more. Those who don't like skins, can easily just sell everything they get for Steam Money which than can be used on games on the Steam market. Those who do enjoy skins, well you already know the drill!


----------



## el gappo

Was just looking through the profiles of recent downloaded cheater games to see if Valve is actually doing anything.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/h3telio/

That inventory and 10 year acc going buhbye makes me feel a little better


----------



## dmasteR

For those that didn't know. Today is the last day of ESWC.






NAVI vs Virtus Pro are playing 2nd map of the BO3. VP took the first map (Mirage).


----------



## lolllll117

Yup. and Navi took Nuke, so off to the 3rd map!


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Was just looking through the profiles of recent downloaded cheater games to see if Valve is actually doing anything.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/h3telio/
> 
> That inventory and 10 year acc going buhbye makes me feel a little better


Brilliant







Say byebye to your stuff mate.

Haven't ran into any cheaters for over a week lol.. Neither in comp nor dm.
Been playing a lot of dm lately to train my long-range assault rifle aim (trying to go for headshots only), my recoil control with all weapons and twitch shots.
The long-range aim part is coming along nicely. Still not my strong suit but i'm getting there.
My recoil control with AK, M4A1-S and Galil is very strong. I can control sprays at very long ranges consistently getting kills and even headshots. Very happy with that after ~300 hours of training it.
Still useless with a M4A4's recoil and a FAMAS / P90... They feel much harder to master then a AK / A1-S....
Twitch shots? I rarely hit any of those.. Anyone got tips on how to train for that specifically?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say byebye to your stuff mate.
> 
> Haven't ran into any cheaters for over a week lol.. Neither in comp nor dm.
> Been playing a lot of dm lately to train my long-range assault rifle aim (trying to go for headshots only), my recoil control with all weapons and twitch shots.
> The long-range aim part is coming along nicely. Still not my strong suit but i'm getting there.
> My recoil control with AK, M4A1-S and Galil is very strong. I can control sprays at very long ranges consistently getting kills and even headshots. Very happy with that after ~300 hours of training it.
> Still useless with a M4A4's recoil and a FAMAS / P90... They feel much harder to master then a AK / A1-S....
> Twitch shots? I rarely hit any of those.. Anyone got tips on how to train for that specifically?


Just need to DM. It's easily the best way to train for twitch shots because of the constant action. Obviously make sure you find a good European 128tick DM server.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say byebye to your stuff mate.
> 
> Haven't ran into any cheaters for over a week lol.. Neither in comp nor dm.
> Been playing a lot of dm lately to train my long-range assault rifle aim (trying to go for headshots only), my recoil control with all weapons and twitch shots.
> The long-range aim part is coming along nicely. Still not my strong suit but i'm getting there.
> My recoil control with AK, M4A1-S and Galil is very strong. I can control sprays at very long ranges consistently getting kills and even headshots. Very happy with that after ~300 hours of training it.
> Still useless with a M4A4's recoil and a FAMAS / P90... They feel much harder to master then a AK / A1-S....
> Twitch shots? I rarely hit any of those.. Anyone got tips on how to train for that specifically?


Yeah there's been a distinct lack of cheats and "problem smurfs" the past few days. Racked up an 11 game win streak







Got to 20 after the last ban wave so lets see if I can keep the dream alive and maybe top it!

I think they've made some alterations to the way new accounts get ranked. One DMG guy my friend plays with got a new alt and the matches we've been getting with him make it seem like he's ranked at least at LE after only 3/4 wins which pretty much solves the problem. Better for them to be artificially high than low for those initial games.


----------



## SheepMoose

oops, lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Twitch shots? I rarely hit any of those.. Anyone got tips on how to train for that specifically?


I'd suggest this map, on these settings. Targets are random and don't appear for very long so you get better at quickly aiming. If you're wanting AWP flicks then I'd just suggest DM and run around rather than holding anywhere.


----------



## Sikkamore

Fnaticcccc <3


----------



## bobsaget

I'm so sad for the LDLC. Nice comeback on the second map though.


----------



## chemicalfan

Finally got my rank - Silver 2. Pretty good considering some of the shockers I've played. I only started playing back in June-ish, and even then I only get to play DM a couple of times a week, I guess I get to play a comp match about once a week on average. My first match after my rank, was completely ruined by toxic idiot kids - I thought it was supposed to be better once you were playing in rank? Rant:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



We lost 16-6 on Dust2, which I hate anyway, and I bottom fragged (although there seemed to be some dodgy stuff going on with hitreg), and these little kids were just slagging the others off after the 2nd round. It's not like these guys were kennyS either, one guy was good but like 12, the other guy was 4th and sort-of-IGL, and was a complete idiot, slating everyone over the mic when he died (early), then slating the clutch player, then when the clutch was won he was like "nice work". Would have muted him but he was calling strats (which were ignored by everyone else). After we went like 11-3, he was just spamming "kick me" all the time, which none of us did (funny). I guess there's nothing a player like me can do, until Valve allow 5v5 unranked play


I used to play a lot of BF2 & TF2, bit of CoD:WaW back in the day. Hardly have time at all nowadays, and it means that my gamesense is above average, I'm a decent clutch because of this. My aim is probably below average, and my reflexes are awful. I play DM more than any other mode, and it's helped my aim a bit, although it's full of people better than me so I end up dead more than often


----------



## el gappo

You're going to need to get a lot higher than silver 2 if you want to play with people that know the alphabet.

I started comp back in June at Silver Master and have gone up 7/8 ranks since, stick at it mate







. Doesn't get easier but you will get better









Guess I'm Silver 12 now!


----------



## BreakDown

Chemicalfan, i started at silver 3, i had previous experience with other FPS where i was good at (mainly battlefield), but ive got to say that you should forget what you learned on other FPS's. CS is a very deliberate game, here precision is rewarded much much more than quickness, unlike other FPS stopping to shoot is imperative, etc.. leaning on experience from other FPS will probably only give you bad habits on CS. Anyhow, play for fun and all fo the rest will just come on its own.

Im currently DMG and im still encountering toxic players often, that wont go away no matter your rank, just ignore them or mute them and move on.

Dont take your rank or ranked play too seriously, just play it for fun and that will make you a better player on its own, experience is a wonderfull teacher.


----------



## Wezzor

If the operation won't come out this week I will literally rage.


----------



## navynuke499

I started when the last operation came out at a silver 3 and am now a nova 3. Changing the default settings helped me a lot over the past couple weeks.


----------



## chemicalfan

I've got like 57 hours played, it's not like I'm a noob - I'm just crap








It's my reflexes that let me down the most, then my aim. I know exactly what people reviewing my demos would say - "are you gonna shoot him or what?!", or "why are you shooting at those barrels/chickens/walls? Try aiming at him!"
I don't play often enough to get good, and I'm cool with that. Just wish I could get teammates that would understand that (like Casual, where no-one cares). I get the problem, no-one wants to have to carry someone, that's why I think I'd be better of as Silver 1 lol

Probably still get toxic kids talking like they're get_right though.


----------



## Imprezzion

Always annoying when that happens. Especially if the trashtalkers themselves can't even get a simple kill in a clutch situation or whatever and at the end of the game they end up bottom fragging and you top frag..


----------



## OkanG

Is there even a difference between Silver 1 and 2?

And the reason people are in silver is, as you say, because no one wants to carry each other. That's how you climb in any multiplayer game


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> If the operation won't come out this week I will literally rage.


You and me both lol


----------



## gonX

IMO if people are being toxic, stop caring, and mute them. You can still make calls for them, even though you can't hear them (but they can hear you!)


----------



## Shanenanigans

I didn't think the operation would come out last week cuz Halloween wasn't here yet on the update date. It's possible that it may come this week, but there will be a day or two of hotfixes as well if they remove the Halloween update and add in new skins and stuff.


----------



## kiznilian

Boy it just got insanely hard to win Solo Queue. Noting like dropping from LEM to double AK's in a matter of a week. I am not calling hacks but the skill level of people with 90 mil steam IDs, 100 hours played is certainly amazing. On one hand it may be playing against smurf accounts but smurf accounts also contributed to boosting idiots up into the ranks who I have to play with. Seriously tired of people who have no idea how to play CS and are somehow in the eagle range.


----------



## Fusion Racing

So Fifflaren has retired...

Interesting to see, I would have thought NiP could have still gone forward with him part of the team but they really needed him to try and up his game with the AWP if he did. Wonder who they'll have in his place? I know schneider doesn't have a team and he's a hell of a good player that could benefit from an organisation like NiP.


----------



## Aventadoor

I mean...
He simply isent good enough for this level of competition.
Its literally 4.5vs5.


----------



## Jaycz

I don't dislike Fifflaren as a person, from the couple interviews i've watched he seems like a cool guy even, but he just isn't at the level of the rest of the team and the competition NiP faces.

I'm very interested to see who replaces him, and how NiP preforms after this change.


----------



## Ukkooh

It is sad to see the end of NiP. Can't wait to see the replacement for that lineup.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> It is sad to see the end of NiP. Can't wait to see the replacement for that lineup.


Hopefully this can bring NiP back to the TOP! Lets go!


----------



## waylo88

Not shocking. Every time my friends and I watch them play, someone always mentions Fif being kind of bad (at least for that level). It'll be interesting to see who they bring in to take his spot.


----------



## BreakDown

I think fifflaren was without a doubt the worst NiP player, but i also think people exaggerate how bad he was. As T the only NiP player who is always support is him, also, how many times have we not seen him alone against 3 enemies and he slows the enemy down enough for his team to kill them from behind even though he died at the end. He does that thing of drawing attention to himself every match.

Anyhow, thats not the point, i think NiP should choose the replacement based on how well they get along with the new player rather than skills (of course still choosing a skilled player), but i dont think they should look just for the most skilled player available.

I would love to see Guardian on the team, i know its impossible, but i would like it, the one thing NiP does nto have is a very strong dedicated AWP player.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I've got like 57 hours played, it's not like I'm a noob - I'm just crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my reflexes that let me down the most, then my aim. I know exactly what people reviewing my demos would say - "are you gonna shoot him or what?!", or "why are you shooting at those barrels/chickens/walls? Try aiming at him!"
> I don't play often enough to get good, and I'm cool with that. Just wish I could get teammates that would understand that (like Casual, where no-one cares). I get the problem, no-one wants to have to carry someone, that's why I think I'd be better of as Silver 1 lol
> 
> Probably still get toxic kids talking like they're get_right though.


Dont say that, just try to improve, at your own pace, when you loose/die, think about the biggest thing you could have changed and work on it. Eventually you will become a better player, muscle memory will build up, you will become a better shot just by practice, you will react better because of previous experience, etc... CS is a deep game, but its as rewarding as much as its punishing. Ive never seen a CS player get worse by playing, only get better.

EDIT: also, although having good reflexes and aim does help, its hardly all thats required form you, if you choose wise positions to hold or proper times to peak you will have a better chance at killing your opponent than him even if he has better aim. Also, no matter how good of an aimer your enemy is, he cant shoot you if he is flashed


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I think fifflaren was without a doubt the worst NiP player, but i also think people exaggerate how bad he was. As T the only NiP player who is always support is him, also, how many times have we not seen him alone against 3 enemies and he slows the enemy down enough for his team to kill them from behind even though he died at the end. He does that thing of drawing attention to himself every match.
> 
> Anyhow, thats not the point, i think NiP should choose the replacement based on how well they get along with the new player rather than skills (of course still choosing a skilled player), but i dont think they should look just for the most skilled player available.
> 
> I would love to see Guardian on the team, i know its impossible, but i would like it, the one thing NiP does nto have is a very strong dedicated AWP player.
> Dont say that, just try to improve, at your own pace, when you loose/die, think about the biggest thing you could have changed and work on it. Eventually you will become a better player, muscle memory will build up, you will become a better shot just by practice, you will react better because of previous experience, etc... CS is a deep game, but its as rewarding as much as its punishing. Ive never seen a CS player get worse by playing, only get better.
> 
> EDIT: also, although having good reflexes and aim does help, its hardly all thats required form you, if you choose wise positions to hold or proper times to peak you will have a better chance at killing your opponent than him even if he has better aim. Also, no matter how good of an aimer your enemy is, he cant shoot you if he is flashed


I honestly I don't understand the amount of hate Fifflaren gets. His job on the team isn't to be a fragger/entry-fragger. He's a support player, I don't think many of the newer generation CS players understand what that role even is. Even on MM, when someone isn't fragging, people quickly assume you're not good. There's different roles on teams, support is one of them. One which you won't get very many frags because you're the one tossing all the grenades to help the one who is trying to entry frag.

I will however agree Fifflaren is behind in the fragging power compared to other support players.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Fiffy









Markeilele for NiP's new AWPer? I want to see my team dominate like they once did 2 years ago, and I think either him or s1mple would be a perfect replacement for a legend like Fifflaren.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Fiffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markeilele for NiP's new AWPer? I want to see my team dominate like they once did 2 years ago, and I think either him or s1mple would be a perfect replacement for a legend like Fifflaren.


s1mple is out of the question. They need a swedish player, for communication reasons.

Markeilele is possible, but his rage issues may get in the way.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> s1mple is out of the question. They need a swedish player, for communication reasons.
> 
> Markeilele is possible, but his rage issues may get in the way.


Oh yeah, forgot he wasn't Swedish. For some reason I thought he played for fnatic









Speaking of fnatic, maybe JW could be a good replacement


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot he wasn't Swedish. For some reason I thought he played for fnatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fnatic, maybe JW could be a good replacement


I know you're joking, but....

That would be the worst idea for JW to leave fnatic right now. They're winning nearly everything. Not to mention, i'm sure there's still tension between him and NiP.


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's very sad to see Fiff go. I don't think people understand his role on the team. One thing I must say is that he plays decently well ( for the hltv kiddies to see ) when his teammates are performing well, but when his teammates aren't, his performance looks a lot worse than it should be. Thing is, he was never an AWPer in source; always a rifler. Being forced to AWP in GO ( which, to be honest, isn't that hard, but the chances of error correction are very low ) would've pushed his skill down, and being forced to AWP all the time wouldn't have let his rifling pick up. At the end, he ended up good ( relatively ) with neither. It's almost like his skill level dropped. Either way, I'm sure it was a hard decision to make. If I personally felt I was holding my team back, I'd leave as well, especially if my teammates were that capable. It's a good decision nonetheless. He wasn't clipping NIP's wings, just not pulling his weight as much as he could've before reaching a terrible midlevel between an AWP and a rifle.

Just goes to show, if you want to stay on top at the pro scene, either learn to wreck with an AWP or a rifle ( if you're young enough, both ), but don't try to become a jack of both trades.


----------



## dmasteR

Valve updated Workshop publishing Process for CS:GO

https://steamcommunity.com/games/CSGO/announcements/detail/230008617884179008


----------



## lolllll117

good to know. that reminds me, i should continue working on weapon skins


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Fiffy


+1

I always thought the hate was overly harsh on Reddit and comments, well, everywhere - YouTube, HLTV, Twitch....
Especially as recently, it's been get_right that's been off the boil compared to his previous form (at least the ESL One form). I used to hold friberg as some sort of fragging god, as it seemed that whatever was under his crosshair was dead 100% of the time....not recently though, he was getting outplayed by people I hadn't even heard of









It's pretty weak to lose Fifflaren at this stage, as now it looks like he's the blame for NiP's (pretty sharp) dip in form. I don't believe that he is, as the others aren't playing well either. I guess if they were desperate to recruit a top-level AWPer, he had to go to make the space, still sad though









Also, thanks for the comments previously, I'm hoping to get a game together where I play well enough to put a demo up for review (there's somewhere on Reddit for them, I think), maybe even send it to TheWarOwl for a laugh


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm happy that TheWarOwl also reviews demo's of less skilled players and not just SMFC/GE.

Now that I got my aim up to a whole new level (for my doing







) after 100+ hours of practicing in public DM matches i think it's time to focus myself on other aspects of competitive gameplay I seriously lack in.
Like peak timing / peak technique and especially nade throwing.
I am absolutely useless when it comes to nade throwing. Like, silver level useless







.
Which ofcourse isn't really a good thing since I rank at MG2/MGE.. Maybe with my improved aim I miiiiiight just get to DMG if I don't get troll teams too often but if I can't throw a smoke even remotely near where it should go and if the only thing I flash is myself it's not going to hold..


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm happy that TheWarOwl also reviews demo's of less skilled players and not just SMFC/GE.
> 
> Now that I got my aim up to a whole new level (for my doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) after 100+ hours of practicing in public DM matches i think it's time to focus myself on other aspects of competitive gameplay I seriously lack in.
> Like peak timing / peak technique and especially nade throwing.
> I am absolutely useless when it comes to nade throwing. Like, silver level useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Which ofcourse isn't really a good thing since I rank at MG2/MGE.. Maybe with my improved aim I miiiiiight just get to DMG if I don't get troll teams too often but if I can't throw a smoke even remotely near where it should go and if the only thing I flash is myself it's not going to hold..


Meh, at least you can entry frag it - I can throw smokes & flashes better than Silver 2 level, but that doesn't seem to get me anywhere


----------



## Imprezzion

Entrying is hard when i can't actually flash or smoke anything first.. Besides, on T side I usually try to take the role of AWPer (still my strong suit) so I barely ever entry.
Something a AWPer, especially on T side has to be good at is throwing nades as your more often then not a bit further back and can nade for your entrying teammates. That's my entire issue









Imma make a AWP fragmovie some day.. I record everything with Shadowplay now from BF4 to CS:GO so i'll compile some good shots and boom.


----------



## chemicalfan

I think I'd be a decent (Silver level) AWPer, but I tend to die a lot, which economically rodgers me completely (not so much the team, as no Silver solo-Q team follows buying strats). I'm gonna play around with the SSG instead, see if it's a viable strat (if I die every round, it's no big deal). I'm sure it'll lead me to getting kicked a lot, but if it seems to be working for me, then I don't care.


----------



## el gappo

From the the airport stream







Strong language


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> good to know. that reminds me, i should continue working on weapon skins


I quit trying to make them, nobody seems to like anything other than asiimov clones

http://esport.aftonbladet.se/team/ninjas-in-pyjamas/5th-ninja

Looks like Maikelele is gonna be taking the place of Fifflaren. I don't really have an opinion on this.


----------



## PolyMorphist

*Markeilele announced as Fifflaren's replacement*

Can't wait to see how this turns out, this year's DHW 2014 will be interesting.

(called it, btw







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Fiffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markeilele for NiP's new AWPer? I want to see my team dominate like they once did 2 years ago, and I think either him or s1mple would be a perfect replacement for a legend like Fifflaren.


----------



## Ukkooh

My prediction is that replacing fiffy with maikelele does nothing to NiP's slump.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> My prediction is that replacing fiffy with maikelele does nothing to NiP's slump.


tbh i think itll give them extra motivation to perform better


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> My prediction is that replacing fiffy with maikelele does nothing to NiP's slump.


At this point, almost anything will help NiP get better considering the notion that nothing worse can happen to them. They've already been knocked out in group stages multiple times throughout the past 4 months, and keeping the same roster would've done more harm than good. Sure it's a risk, but there's a lot of evidence to suggest that a roster change is the best way to fix up a team's performance (*cough fnatic cough*)


----------



## Aventadoor

This is the worst 2 weeks ive ever had in CSGO.
0 progress, infact im just getting worse. It's not like my DM have gotten any specially worse, but in MM...
I cant frag, simple as that...


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> This is the worst 2 weeks ive ever had in CSGO.
> 0 progress, infact im just getting worse. It's not like my DM have gotten any specially worse, but in MM...
> I cant frag, simple as that...


Same here my friend.


----------



## Wezzor

delpan will join nip.


----------



## Cloudy

Maikelele joins NiP on a trial basis with a view to signing a permanent deal should he manage to impress.


----------



## waylo88

My boys on Dignitas are seriously taking it to LDLC right now.

I feel bad, two of my friends went big/all-in on LDLC.


----------



## BreakDown

I dont like Maikelele for NiP. Apparently he has a bad attitude and thats the last thing NiP need IMO.


----------



## funkmetal

So, the new Operation doesn't drop today it seems?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So, the new Operation doesn't drop today it seems?


Patches haven't typically came out on Tuesday.

Wednesday/Thursday is the normal patch day.


----------



## daav1d

Lol won vs Flusha just now. I played my worst T side of my life but the few rounds of CT was good at least xD


----------



## dmasteR

https://steamdb.info/sub/54029/

Cross region trading and gifting is disabled for this item.

This could potentially help with the cheating issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> At this point, almost anything will help NiP get better considering the notion that nothing worse can happen to them. They've already been knocked out in group stages multiple times throughout the past 4 months, and keeping the same roster would've done more harm than good. Sure it's a risk, but there's a lot of evidence to suggest that a roster change is the best way to fix up a team's performance (*cough fnatic cough*)


This. NiP has hit rock bottom at this point. Nothing could get any worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm happy that TheWarOwl also reviews demo's of less skilled players and not just SMFC/GE.
> 
> Now that I got my aim up to a whole new level (for my doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) after 100+ hours of practicing in public DM matches i think it's time to focus myself on other aspects of competitive gameplay I seriously lack in.
> Like peak timing / peak technique and especially nade throwing.
> I am absolutely useless when it comes to nade throwing. Like, silver level useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Which ofcourse isn't really a good thing since I rank at MG2/MGE.. Maybe with my improved aim I miiiiiight just get to DMG if I don't get troll teams too often but if I can't throw a smoke even remotely near where it should go and if the only thing I flash is myself it's not going to hold..


Honestly never been a huge fan of WarOwl. He understands the absolute basics of CS:GO, but doesn't understand even some of the simple meta's or how to properly use them.

His voice is also way too faked for my taste. I like a more natural voice.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> His voice is also way too faked for my taste. I like a more natural voice.


My God this. He has the fake voice of some hack morning zoo radio DJ. It's the most annoying thing ever. I mentioned this on Reddit once and got flamed/downvoted to hell and back.


----------



## BreakDown

I think WarOwls videos are meant to be for begginers or such, i dont think he is catering to high rank players at all, thus he explains the basic stuff. I think he does a good job at that.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly never been a huge fan of WarOwl. He understands the absolute basics of CS:GO, but doesn't understand even some of the simple meta's or how to properly use them.
> 
> His voice is also way too faked for my taste. I like a more natural voice.


I like it, it seems "official" like a newsreader or something. I don't recognise whether he's that expert or not (guess not, or he'd be on the pro circuit - pretty strong fragger when I've watched him on Twitch though), because I'm pretty crap lol. His vids seem good though, and make sense (i.e. are logical) & are explained well. Not sure I share his opinion on some of the metas (like never buy the SMGs, including the P90). I think it's possible to understand the game and how to play it well, without actually being able to do it yourself (this is where I think I'm at). Like, I could review a demo and point out the good & bad points, but couldn't actually do them better myself (I wouldn't actually do this out of principle, it's a really douchy thing to do)

Do we know when the new NiP lineup is debuting on a stream? Dying to check out this new guy!


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Do we know when the new NiP lineup is debuting on a stream? Dying to check out this new guy!


With ya on that one









And btw, why would reviewing a demo your own rank or higher be a bad thing. Knowing HOW to do something and understanding in your head how, what and when your supposed to do something in CS:GO and actually doing those things in-game and having the right aim / timing is totally different.. But that doesn't mean your review / insights are wrong in any way?

I mean, I guess some of you probably know AnderZEL. I like his video's and he's 3-4 ranks higher then I am but I still think in most of his video's things like OMG why did you do that or, you should've done xxxxxxx differently... The fact i'm not as high a rank doesn't mean i'm not right









So, my point is, as long as you understand what's going wrong, even if you can't do it in-game yourself either, the tips are just as welcome as if a GE gave them.

That said.. i'd really REALLY want some people to review a random demo of a comp match I played.. Not that I have any demo's right now as it's bene a while since I played comp but k. When I get a decent one I might upload it. I'm quite curious what you guys have to say lol. No matter how bad it is..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> With ya on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And btw, why would reviewing a demo your own rank or higher be a bad thing. Knowing HOW to do something and understanding in your head how, what and when your supposed to do something in CS:GO and actually doing those things in-game and having the right aim / timing is totally different.. But that doesn't mean your review / insights are wrong in any way?
> 
> I mean, I guess some of you probably know AnderZEL. I like his video's and he's 3-4 ranks higher then I am but I still think in most of his video's things like OMG why did you do that or, you should've done xxxxxxx differently... The fact i'm not as high a rank doesn't mean i'm not right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my point is, as long as you understand what's going wrong, even if you can't do it in-game yourself either, the tips are just as welcome as if a GE gave them.
> 
> That said.. i'd really REALLY want some people to review a random demo of a comp match I played.. Not that I have any demo's right now as it's bene a while since I played comp but k. When I get a decent one I might upload it. I'm quite curious what you guys have to say lol. No matter how bad it is..


The thing is, just because someone died doing X or Y, does not actually mean it was a bad play or that he should have not done it or even have done something differently. There's a whole lot more to it than this. Which is why I think WarOwl has many bad tutorial videos.

There's very few players I can truly say is able to truly criticize players, that actually isn't a top player. His name is Thoorin.







Thoorin has a extremely good understanding of CS, it's actually insane.


----------



## waylo88

Anyone have an opinion on these for CS?

http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-Headset-KHX-H3CL-WR/dp/B00JJNQG98/

I know they're closed, but reviews have been overwhelmingly positive. Just curious if anyone here has actually tried playing CS with them.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The thing is, just because someone died doing X or Y, does not actually mean it was a bad play or that he should have not done it or even have done something differently. There's a whole lot more to it than this. Which is why I think WarOwl has many bad tutorial videos.
> 
> There's very few players I can truly say is able to truly criticize players, that actually isn't a top player. His name is Thoorin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoorin has a extremely good understanding of CS, it's actually insane.


Is it allowed for teams to have a captain for their team that doesnt actually play? Would be fun to see how a team would be able to do with someone like Thorin as their captain.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on these for CS?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-Headset-KHX-H3CL-WR/dp/B00JJNQG98/
> 
> I know they're closed, but reviews have been overwhelmingly positive. Just curious if anyone here has actually tried playing CS with them.


They're not bad. They're the exact same thing as the Takstar Pro80. Personally though, I'd pay a little more just because the quality is meh. Owning the same pair of Sennheisers now for 8 years, now that's quality!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Is it allowed for teams to have a captain for their team that doesnt actually play? Would be fun to see how a team would be able to do with someone like Thorin as their captain.


What exactly do you mean by Captain?

DevilWalk is a coach for Fnatic, and Pita is a coach for NiP if thats what you mean.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They're not bad. They're the exact same thing as the Takstar Pro80. Personally though, I'd pay a little more just because the quality is meh. Owning the same pair of Sennheisers now for 8 years, now that's quality!


My 555's finally broke









I missed out on the $99 558's by like a day.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> DevilWalk is a coach for Fnatic, and Pita is a coach for NiP if thats what you mean.


Calling what and when to execute.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on these for CS?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-Headset-KHX-H3CL-WR/dp/B00JJNQG98/
> 
> I know they're closed, but reviews have been overwhelmingly positive. Just curious if anyone here has actually tried playing CS with them.


They look pretty solid and if you've never used a headset or headphones with better quality before then they will work fine.

As everyone else will probably say though, a dedicated mic and headphones are a better way to go than a headset.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> My 555's finally broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed out on the $99 558's by like a day.


I suggest grabbing another pair if you're able to wait honestly. You're going to extremely disappointed if you grab those considering you actually came from mid range headphones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Calling what and when to execute.


Not allowed. It would be very interesting though!


----------



## waylo88

Guess I could just continue to ride out these Monoprice buds until Black Friday and hope the 558's go on sale again.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Guess I could just continue to ride out these Monoprice buds until Black Friday and hope the 558's go on sale again.


BestBuy had the 558's on sale during BlackFriday for $99. You might get lucky, and they'll do it again.

How long did you have your HD555's? I've had mine for 8 years like I said, still going strong. Though I have the infamous hairline crack. That's never affected the headphones in anyway though!


----------



## waylo88

Had mine for...like 5-6 years. They developed the hairline crack after like a year of ownership.

Are the housing on the 558's any better, or are they also susceptible to the same thing?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Had mine for...like 5-6 years. They developed the hairline crack after like a year of ownership.
> 
> Are the housing on the 558's any better, or are they also susceptible to the same thing?


As far as I know, they still have that issue. Thankfully mine never developed until recently, and even so I've got my moneys worth on these headphones. I owned the IceMat Siberias (Before they renamed to SteelSeries) and they lasted a measly year and a half. Since then, I haven't bought a single gaming "headset".

The hairline crack is included in their warranty though, so if you do end up developing one, you could just RMA it.

Quote:


> Pita: "Were no doubts regarding Maikelele"


http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/pita-no-doubts-regarding-maikelele/

Pretty good article!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Guess I could just continue to ride out these Monoprice buds until Black Friday and hope the 558's go on sale again.


The Monoprice Earbuds are great. I have a couple of pairs since i always buy them in bulk


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Guess I could just continue to ride out these Monoprice buds until Black Friday and hope the 558's go on sale again.
> 
> 
> 
> The Monoprice Earbuds are great. I have a couple of pairs since i always buy them in bulk
Click to expand...

I got these as a birthday gift a few weeks ago and they work pretty great, but then again they're also the most expensive ear buds I've owned.
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-J33a-BLK-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B00EE4DAT6

Are these by any chance the Earbuds you two are refferring to? http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=8320


----------



## waylo88

Yup, those are the famous Monoprice buds. They're pretty incredible for music, and honestly aren't horrible for CS. I just miss a nice pair of headphones.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Guess I could just continue to ride out these Monoprice buds until Black Friday and hope the 558's go on sale again.
> 
> 
> 
> The Monoprice Earbuds are great. I have a couple of pairs since i always buy them in bulk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got these as a birthday gift a few weeks ago and they work pretty great, but then again they're also the most expensive ear buds I've owned.
> http://www.amazon.com/JBL-J33a-BLK-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B00EE4DAT6
> 
> Are these by any chance the Earbuds you two are refferring to? http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=8320
Click to expand...

yes, as far as i have been told, all the other monoprice headphones and earbuds are mediocre.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> iBUYPOWER have announced that they have dispensed with the services of Joshua "steel" Nissan and Sam "DaZeD" Marine.


Source: http://www.hltv.org/news/13567-ibuypower-dismiss-steel-dazed

Legendary Quote by Thoorin!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Source: http://www.hltv.org/news/13567-ibuypower-dismiss-steel-dazed
> 
> Legendary Quote by Thoorin!


Haha I saw that tweet an hour ago. Could not stop laughing.


----------



## el gappo

IBP are picking up Fodder and Fifflaren. It's a chance they are willing to take :Kappa:

Seriously though... what on earth are they thinking? The literally *just* started to not suck!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Owning the same pair of Sennheisers now for 8 years, now that's quality!


HD555 master race.

The whole iBP thing seems rather stupid, they finally start looking like the best NA team, get some decent results against EU teams so they remove two players.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> HD555 master race.
> 
> The whole iBP thing seems rather stupid, they finally start looking like the best NA team, get some decent results against EU teams so they remove two players.


I have had my pair since 07. Got the hairline crack and all. Need to replace the velour pads though.


----------



## el gappo

Dazed is talking about it on stream right now. Super duper salty


----------



## Cloudy

Steel mentioned in the twitch chat that he had already quit the team two months before, but played anyways so they wouldn't be down a man. Not sure if he was trolling or not.


----------



## BreakDown

Here is a long hour segment of the live stream.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> IBP are picking up Fodder and Fifflaren. It's a chance they are willing to take :Kappa:
> 
> Seriously though... what on earth are they thinking? The literally *just* started to not suck!


Fodder? Oh man reddit is gonna love that. I just realized it's a joke. Mornings and I do not mix well


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I have had my pair since 07. Got the hairline crack and all. Need to replace the velour pads though.


Had mine for about 7 years too, must have the only pair without the hairline crack though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Fodder? Oh man reddit is gonna love that. I just realized it's a joke. Mornings and I do not mix well


There's always a _chance_.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Had mine for about 7 years too, must have the only pair without the hairline crack though.
> There's always a _chance_.


Haha. I've put my headphones through a lot of abuse. Falls, trips, squishing them in backpacks, etc.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha. I've put my headphones through a lot of abuse. Falls, trips, squishing them in backpacks, etc.


Pretty much same here.








My Logitech G35 have lived a tough life.


----------



## chemicalfan

So are we getting the new Operation tonight or what?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Had mine for about 7 years too, must have the only pair without the hairline crack though.
> There's always a _chance_.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I've put my headphones through a lot of abuse. Falls, trips, squishing them in backpacks, etc.
Click to expand...

So far my sennheisers have had to endure my chair running over the cord millions of times, a kitten chewing on the cord, and some minor falls on a hardwood floor.

Still working as intended








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So are we getting the new Operation tonight or what?



stolen off of reddit


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So far my sennheisers have had to endure my chair running over the cord millions of times, a kitten chewing on the cord, and some minor falls on a hardwood floor.
> 
> Still working as intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stolen off of reddit


Went through many pairs of headphones while my old ass 201s kept on rocking. Gotta love those Germans.


----------



## lolllll117

waiting for the update...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for the update...


Please don't hurt yourself if update doesn't come out, or is disappointing. All that head banging is gonna hurt.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for the update...
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't hurt yourself if update doesn't come out, or is disappointing. All that head banging is gonna hurt.
Click to expand...


----------



## morbid_bean

cmon update! Ive been too impatient this week... Android 5.0 and CS GO update, donno how much i can take!


----------



## Jaycz

Playing MM with my brother, Inferno, We start T side and end the half with CT 9- T 6, decent.

We then proceeded to lose the pistol and the following 3 rounds, kinda expected, even with with armor+CZ/57 being as strong as it is

So the games T 12- CT 6, me and my Bro play B together, and we're like, no, we lost 2 games in a row before this, we're winning

So we step up our game, completely shutting down any attempt to execute on B, and pulling off a 2v5 clutch one round

Game ends CT 16-T 12

=)


----------



## dmasteR

The hype on this next patch/operation is about to hit Half Life 3 status Valve. STOP!!


----------



## Sikkamore

I have a question for ya dmasteR. When I play the aim practice map I tend to strafe, stop, attempt a couple shots at the target that pops up, then begin to strafe again and stop as the target is hit/disappears. Is that a good or bad habit to have in CS:GO? Should I just stand still and pop them instead?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I have a question for ya dmasteR. When I play the aim practice map I tend to strafe, stop, attempt a couple shots at the target that pops up, then begin to strafe again and stop as the target is hit/disappears. Is that a good or bad habit to have in CS:GO? Should I just stand still and pop them instead?


Honestly, no idea. I would honestly try both methods and see what works for you. I don't use aim practice map, and never have. What may work for me, may not work for you.



Forgot how easy Casual was lol.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly, no idea. I would honestly try both methods and see what works for you. I don't use aim practice map, and never have. What may work for me, may not work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot how easy Casual was lol.


True. I can consistently one tap targets from the first tier up to the third. Then the fourth is where I have trouble.

And omg hax! You're gonna get banned


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I have a question for ya dmasteR. When I play the aim practice map I tend to strafe, stop, attempt a couple shots at the target that pops up, then begin to strafe again and stop as the target is hit/disappears. Is that a good or bad habit to have in CS:GO? Should I just stand still and pop them instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, no idea. I would honestly try both methods and see what works for you. I don't use aim practice map, and never have. What may work for me, may not work for you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot how easy Casual was lol.
Click to expand...

dmasteR Stahp! you are too good!

Although to be fair i do find myself top fragging in casual every once in awhile


----------



## Imprezzion

Played a couple games on Cache yesterday.. I love Cache.

Lost the first 12-16. Close game but we lost a very important round eco wise on T and it cost us the match.

Won the second 16-14.
Very good team, we all played really equal to eachother. No one clearly topped or bottomed.

Started CT, I took the pistol round in a 3v1 clutch which I was VERY happy with. Just ran a simple P2000 + armor setup but my aim was perfectly on target that clutch getting 2 insta heady's and one I just spamfired at center mass lol.

We took a early 7-0 lead after that but the T's crawled back to a 10-5 win for us on CT.

Problem is, we kind of gave away the pistolround since we rushed B but got flashed - smoked and everyone hesitated. This allowed the CT´s from A to flank us through mid / vents and we got owned.
We lost a LOT of rounds after that due to a very annoying autosniper guy on their side








Played out all the way to 15-14 but luckily we took the last round.


----------



## chemicalfan

Love stories/reports like that


----------



## funkmetal

Hey, does anyone here know how to properly set up a Twin 3.5mm Headset? I keep getting told that I should be hearing things (Like people running up behind me) when I cant


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Hey, does anyone here know how to properly set up a Twin 3.5mm Headset? I keep getting told that I should be hearing things (Like people running up behind me) when I cant


did you change the game sound settings to headphones, or is it still on speaker.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> did you change the game sound settings to headphones, or is it still on speaker.


Yeah, it's always been like that.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Hey, does anyone here know how to properly set up a Twin 3.5mm Headset? I keep getting told that I should be hearing things (Like people running up behind me) when I cant


Don't feel bad, with my sennheisers and with everything else I've used in the past, half the time I can never hear anything behind me because gun shots and etc drowns it all out.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Don't feel bad, with my sennheisers and with everything else I've used in the past, half the time I can never hear anything behind me because gun shots and etc drowns it all out.


Yeah, same here, I want to improve at the game but when I can't hear someone running up behind me and knifing me when I'm watching apartments from boiler it gets annoying :/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, same here, I want to improve at the game but when I can't hear someone running up behind me and knifing me when I'm watching apartments from boiler it gets annoying :/


Do either of you have:

snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"

In your autoexec?

Also: Starting in roughly 8 hours will be the FragBite Masters LAN Finals

fnatic vs. Team Dignitas Lower bracket (BO3)
LDLC vs. Virtus.pro Upper bracket (BO3)
Consolidation Match (BO3)

9th of November

Grand Final (BO5)

Visit www.hltv.org to see the match times for your timezone!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, same here, I want to improve at the game but when I can't hear someone running up behind me and knifing me when I'm watching apartments from boiler it gets annoying :/


I know it's not the answer you're looking for, but you shouldn't be playing from boiler if you don't at least have a team mate watching mid. Even then it's still a pretty risky spot.

Now on your question about sound; You might just need to turn up your volume too. I have to play with a volume loud enough to where gun shots are uncomfortably loud, and I still can't hear footsteps as much as I'd like, but it's good enough.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, same here, I want to improve at the game but when I can't hear someone running up behind me and knifing me when I'm watching apartments from boiler it gets annoying :/
> 
> 
> 
> Do either of you have:
> 
> snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
> snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
> 
> In your autoexec?
> 
> Also: Starting in roughly 8 hours will be the FragBite Masters LAN Finals
> 
> fnatic vs. Team Dignitas Lower bracket (BO3)
> LDLC vs. Virtus.pro Upper bracket (BO3)
> Consolidation Match (BO3)
> 
> 9th of November
> 
> Grand Final (BO5)
> 
> Visit www.hltv.org to see the match times for your timezone!
Click to expand...

I might have it but i also might have removed it because iirc when i had it the console told me both were cheat protected

[sent from my GS4 with love and bad grammar]


----------



## Shanenanigans

If you guys really want to hear footsteps, just use IEMs instead of fullsize headphones. I use my headphones cuz I love the SQ.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do either of you have:
> 
> snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
> snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
> 
> In your autoexec?
> 
> Also: Starting in roughly 8 hours will be the FragBite Masters LAN Finals
> 
> fnatic vs. Team Dignitas Lower bracket (BO3)
> LDLC vs. Virtus.pro Upper bracket (BO3)
> Consolidation Match (BO3)
> 
> 9th of November
> 
> Grand Final (BO5)
> 
> Visit www.hltv.org to see the match times for your timezone!


No, didn't know that was a thing?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> No, didn't know that was a thing?


Yep, go ahead and try it. Should help quite a bit.


----------



## Tagkaman

M4A1-S vs M4A4. Make your arguments!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> M4A1-S vs M4A4. Make your arguments!


M4A1-S because it's more controllable and cheaper.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> M4A1-S vs M4A4. Make your arguments!


I can go either or. I lean one way or the other depending on my mood/strat type during a match.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> M4A1-S vs M4A4. Make your arguments!


M4A1-S. The low recoil/low spread really helps in my playstyle/sites I play at.

I would prefer the M4A4 though if I played a large bomb site instead of a small bomb site, but I don't.


----------



## lolllll117

M4A1-S because of how controllable it is.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> M4A1-S vs M4A4. Make your arguments!


I prefer the M4A4 because the extra bullets both in the Mag and in reserve save me quite often and allow me to be more liberal with my shots


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> M4A1-S vs M4A4. Make your arguments!


I would say it depends on the spot youre going to play and if youre going to have a team mate near or not.
If you are going to play mostly alone on a spot that could get rushed, then the m4a4, those 10 extra bullets in the mag are a must have. For example if you play outside on nuke with a rifle instead of AWP, B on dust 2 can be a site that is left with only one CT from the start, B on inferno can also be left with only one CT often when CT's start to die, etc...

Otherwise, i would always choose the m4a1, its just easier to use and sometimes the silencer hides you enough time to get an extra kill.


----------



## navynuke499

M4A1-S if you can control your shots. its my preferred ct rifle


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, go ahead and try it. Should help quite a bit.


Alright, I gotta ask. What does it do because I do notice a difference?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I like both equally for different situations, but in DM I quite often find myself running out of ammo in the mag when I reach the third kill for the M4A1. I still don't like the A1 Crouch sprayers, on a bad day they get to me good.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> M4A1-S vs M4A4. Make your arguments!


Depends where you play. If you're likely to get rushed and not have any backup you'll probably want the extra rounds the A4 carries. If not, and it's perhaps at longer range the A1 has lower spread which makes it easier to control. The A1 does have the added bonus of being a little cheaper too. The silencer can help out as some people might not realise where you are as quickly, but the gun is longer so if you're holding an angle and you're not quite in the right spot the silencer can stick out - not that common though.

They're close enough that you're best off just playing with both and then stick with the one that feels the best.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Starting in 20 minutes. Anyone place any bets? I know dmasteR probably has 20 Asiimovs over 5 accounts on a team


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, same here, I want to improve at the game but when I can't hear someone running up behind me and knifing me when I'm watching apartments from boiler it gets annoying :/
> 
> 
> 
> Do either of you have:
> 
> snd_headphone_pan_exponent "2"
> snd_headphone_pan_radial_weight "2"
> 
> In your autoexec?
> 
> Also: Starting in roughly 8 hours will be the FragBite Masters LAN Finals
> 
> fnatic vs. Team Dignitas Lower bracket (BO3)
> LDLC vs. Virtus.pro Upper bracket (BO3)
> Consolidation Match (BO3)
> 
> 9th of November
> 
> Grand Final (BO5)
> 
> Visit www.hltv.org to see the match times for your timezone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might have it but i also might have removed it because iirc when i had it the console told me both were cheat protected
> 
> [sent from my GS4 with love and bad grammar]
Click to expand...

Yeah the commands didn't help any, I just played two games of community deathmatch and I got knifed four times, two of which were when a bunch of guns were going off at one time and the other two were when nothing was happening. I didn't hear them run up behind me each time, and if I did there might have been one faint footstep.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Alright, I gotta ask. What does it do because I do notice a difference?


"Specifies the exponent for the pan xfade from phone to phone if the exp pan law is being used."

"Apply cos(angle) * weight before pan law"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah the commands didn't help any, I just played two games of community deathmatch and I got knifed four times, two of which were when a bunch of guns were going off at one time and the other two were when nothing was happening. I didn't hear them run up behind me each time, and if I did there might have been one faint footstep.


Not sure what to say, as this should 100% help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting in 20 minutes. Anyone place any bets? I know dmasteR probably has 20 Asiimovs over 5 accounts on a team


----------



## Wezzor

Damn!
I really enjoy this match between Team LDLC and fnatic. Anyway the map they're currently playing is it CT or T sided?


----------



## lolllll117

I want to say it's CT sided, but i don't actually know all that much about Overpass.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I want to say it's CT sided, but i don't actually know all that much about Overpass.


Ok. I find it pretty boring that they only go for the same bomb site each round.


----------



## BreakDown

I dont know much about overpass either but i think its CT sided too.

LDLC are picking up, but they have lost at least 2 rounds because they bought no kits. Yet they bought helmet against AK's and AWPs, good job.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I dont know much about overpass either but i think its CT sided too.
> 
> LDLC are picking up, but they have lost at least 2 rounds because they bought no kits. Yet they bought helmet against AK's and AWPs, good job.


That round was sooooooo close.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Damn!
> I really enjoy this match between Team LDLC and fnatic. Anyway the map they're currently playing is it CT or T sided?


Overpass is CT sided. 11/4/ or 10/5 is a typical CT side.

LDLC forcing over and over honestly was a intelligent strategy only because they were so close to winning the rounds. Otherwise they would have pulled the same thing they did against Virtus Pro yesterday where they end up screwing themselves on money. Really gamble play that ended up working out.


----------



## SheepMoose

So I've been playing some PUG's lately.
Holy moley. I am so bad compared to how I thought. It honestly seems as though people are aimbotting since they just peak and you're suddenly dead. Of course there's a lot of Admin's behind the PUG system so that's obviously not the case.

Really making it hard to enjoy CSGO though.







I've been slumping massively lately.


----------



## MR-e

hey dmaster, just wanted to throw it out there that it's a great thing what you're doing for the cs scene in our pc community. takes a lot to be competitive in premier and staying on top of teams to come out consistently with csgl and helping us out every now and then is just icing on the cake.

awesome what dmize is doing as well over at esea


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> hey dmaster, just wanted to throw it out there that it's a great thing what you're doing for the cs scene in our pc community. takes a lot to be competitive in premier and staying on top of teams to come out consistently with csgl and helping us out every now and then is just icing on the cake.
> 
> awesome what dmize is doing as well over at esea


dmaster is a god among CS players.

aaannnd that's all I would like to say before things get really gay.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> dmaster is a god among CS players.
> 
> aaannnd that's all I would like to say before things get really gay.


No, please continue.... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> hey dmaster, just wanted to throw it out there that it's a great thing what you're doing for the cs scene in our pc community. takes a lot to be competitive in premier and staying on top of teams to come out consistently with csgl and helping us out every now and then is just icing on the cake.
> 
> awesome what dmize is doing as well over at esea


Thanks, I really do appreciate it! Was offered a spot on Pure who just won ESEA-Premier actually, but I'm done with CS:GO competitively. This was my last season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> dmaster is a god among CS players.
> 
> aaannnd that's all I would like to say before things get really gay.


Thanks bud! <3

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198082857351/myworkshopfiles?appid=730

Updates for de_dust and the demolition maps.

UPDATE HYPE AGAIN??? haha

Dust1 getting updated is interested, same with the demolition maps. I honestly thought, Valve would have just left those the way they are considering none of those maps really get played. Maybe Valve is trying to make those maps more popular, and try and get more people to play demolition mode game type? Who knows!

Update on a Monday would be odd though, I don't think we've ever gotten a update on Monday besides back in the beta days.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thanks, I really do appreciate it! Was offered a spot on Pure who just won ESEA-Premier actually, *but I'm done with CS:GO competitively. This was my last season.*
> Thanks bud! <3


Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy D:


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy D:


He's going to retire to a mansion in the Mediterranean by selling his Asiimovs.









I made that up...


----------



## dmasteR

For all of you who wanted to watch the NEW Ninjas in Pyjamas roster play. Well, tomorrow is your chance!

http://www.hltv.org/match/2293444-nip-planetkey-caseking-king-of-kings

NiP plays PlanetKey Dynamics today! Time is shown in the above link with the channels it will be streamed on! Enjoy guys, gonna be good to see eksem play for NiP!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Two hours and fifteen minutes to see the new NIP in action. I may actually watch this game.


----------



## Imprezzion

Since it's live at 18:30 my timezone i'll probably watch it


----------



## Wezzor

How do you guys think that they will perform?


----------



## BreakDown

Since the opposition does not seem to be very well regarded i guess NiP will win without too much trouble but i dont think they will crush either, im going to watch the game but i really want to see a match against a top of the line team where differences would be more noticable.


----------



## BreakDown

I dont like the 3rd caster, dont know his name, the one who isnt semmler or anders, he is getting plenty of bad information, "NiP has not been playing 2 long (at the start of the round)" he stated, but they have, maikelele and get right, on the second round, "nip have invested very little money on the round one scout and 2 czs" when nip actually forced, all of them except one had kevlar, 2 cz's and 2 p250 plus the scout... dont know.

EDIT: the second round planetkey took was actually pretty nice.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Since the opposition does not seem to be very well regarded i guess NiP will win without too much trouble but i dont think they will crush either, im going to watch the game but i really want to see a match against a top of the line team where differences would be more noticable.


Don't worry, NiP will be playing Cloud9/Epsilon afterwards!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I dont like the 3rd caster, dont know his name, the one who isnt semmler or anders, he is getting plenty of bad information, "NiP has not been playing 2 long (at the start of the round)" he stated, but they have, maikelele and get right, on the second round, "nip have invested very little money on the round one scout and 2 czs" when nip actually forced, all of them except one had kevlar, 2 cz's and 2 p250 plus the scout... dont know.
> 
> EDIT: the second round planetkey took was actually pretty nice.


Vendetta. Ya, he's not very good, not sure why they bring him in all the time.


----------



## el gappo

Cloud 9 looking fairly solid against Epsilon. Might be nice to see C9 vs New NIP


----------



## el gappo

Or not


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Or not


Hahaha. Cloud9 would have done better against NiP in my opinion. Epsilon lost fxyo cause he had to go apparently. Should have been a better match if fxyo was here, but since he isn't I wish NiP played Cloud9 instead.


----------



## Imprezzion

Man oh man Maikelele is looking so strong right now.
I like him!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Man oh man Maikelele is looking so strong right now.
> I like him!


He's been a good player for a while, but hasn't managed to find a team that lasts more than a few months. Hopefully he'll continue to perform and as long as they all get along NiP could well be the team to beat.

ScreaM played well on Cache, Epsilon are a frustrating team though as they change players more often than a UK team and just when you think they're going to start winning some games they snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. It's a shame that fxy0 left/was kicked as him and ScreaM were all the fragging power you could need on a team. The other 3 could play some more intelligent CS with some good setups and leave the big plays to those two.


----------



## Sikkamore

Servers = non stop lag for me tonight.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Servers = non stop lag for me tonight.


I lagged hard yesterday and the day before that. It's fine today. Scandinavian/European servers.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Servers = non stop lag for me tonight.


Operation hype lol.








Nah, I gave up a long time ago. Valve apparently wants us to suffer.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Operation hype lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I gave up a long time ago. Valve apparently wants us to suffer.


That's what I thought lol ran into a hacker too. I swore he was walling. Then 70% of the way through the match he gets VAC banned hahaha


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Operation hype lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I gave up a long time ago. Valve apparently wants us to suffer.


It's like waiting for Half Life 3.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Operation hype lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I gave up a long time ago. Valve apparently wants us to suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought lol ran into a hacker too. I swore he was walling. Then 70% of the way through the match he gets VAC banned hahaha
Click to expand...

Same thing happened to me today. Some guy was walling on the enemy team and then suddenly left right after the side switch. We still won the round because he was carrying his team


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Same thing happened to me today. Some guy was walling on the enemy team and then suddenly left right after the side switch. We still won the round because he was carrying his team


Yup. I've had 3 out of 4 matches today with hackers. They get a sizable lead on the unfavored side, toggle it off, then when they suck and start losing they toggle it back on to win the match. The question is... Why the sudden hacking spree?


----------



## SheepMoose

New update. New operation? :O


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO PATCH HAS FINALLY CAME OUT
Quote:


> OPERATION VANGUARD
> Six community maps added to the Operation Vanguard map group, available for free to ALL CS:GO players.
> de_marquis, de_facade, de_season, de_bazaar, cs_workout, and cs_backalley
> The Operation Vanguard Pass is now available. With an operation pass, you'll receive:
> A personal Operation Vanguard Journal
> Exclusive access to the new Operation Vanguard weapon case as a separate timed drop.
> TWO all-new Campaigns: Weapon Specialist and Vanguard. Choose your own path through a series of missions that span the globe, and receive extra weapons or Operation Vanguard weapon cases as a reward.
> Access to two optional campaigns: Maghreb and Eurasia.
> An Operation Vanguard Challenge Coin, which can be upgraded by completing branches of a campaign.
> Active Duty and Vanguard Scorecards, and Friends Leaderboards to track and compare your Competitive Matchmaking performance throughout the Operation.
> Operation runs until February 10th, 2015.
> ARMS RACE
> Friendly Fire has been turned off.
> de_stmarc, de_lake and de_safehouse are now available in Arms Race mode.
> Fixed game reporting the wrong name of the player who got to knife level in Arms Race.
> Major update to Arms Race mode:
> Leaders (players with the highest weapon index) from each team now glow for a short time after attacking.
> The weapon progression list now picks a weapon randomly from 5 fixed weapon categories.
> The number of levels to reach Golden Knife have been reduced to 16.
> Two kills are needed to upgrade with each weapon (unless you get a knife kill or kill the enemy leader).
> Added some new sounds to AR mode.
> To see more of the Arms Race rules changes, see this guide: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=336510139
> DEMOLITION
> Friendly Fire has been turned off.
> de_shortdust added to Demolition mode
> DEATHMATCH
> Changed Deathmatch bonus weapon to support all guns.
> GAMEPLAY
> When FF is off, bullets no longer penetrate teammates
> UI
> Fixed grenades icons in weapon panel obeying the user's HUD color setting
> Fixed Mini-Scoreboard panel not properly hiding a few avatars slots on a full server in casual when you had the Mini-Scoreboard Style set to "Just Show Player Count"
> Fixed the freeze panel overlapping with the info panel.
> MISC
> Halloween has come to a grisly end. (sv_holiday_mode set back to 0)
> Fixed rebuy not rebuying nades, defuse kit, or taser correctly.
> Volume of ambient and 1st person sounds have been slightly reduced in "headphones" setting.
> Death Camera music no longer plays while spectating.
> Half-time / Game-end music no longer plays in overwatch mode.
> Fixed bug where 10 second countdown music(s) would play after round end when round end music volume was set to 0.
> Addressed hitches that were caused by synchronous file i/o.


Sent the CS:GO Operation passes to those who won them. So GonX and Pyscho please check your trades!!! Zemco already received his!


----------



## lolllll117

Wooo!























time to go grind for some cases then


----------



## BreakDown

Season! hell yeah!


----------



## Kyal

mann, everyone and there dog just wants me to 'quicksell' my items on lounge. so frustrating


----------



## waylo88

I like the way they did away with the missions from the last operation and instead you can just go down whatever tree you feel like playing. That said, $3 for additional campaigns seems a bit lame.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I like the way they did away with the missions from the last operation and instead you can just go down whatever tree you feel like playing. That said, $3 for additional campaigns seems a bit lame.


Apparently worth it for me at least.

Just opened up up my first case drop and I got: StatTrak™ Glock-18 | Grinder Factory New


----------



## el gappo

I want the new Swag 7, p250 AND M4A1. They all look great!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I like the way they did away with the missions from the last operation and instead you can just go down whatever tree you feel like playing. That said, $3 for additional campaigns seems a bit lame.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently worth it for me at least.
> 
> Just opened up up my first case drop and I got: StatTrak™ Glock-18 | Grinder Factory New
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

nice! I uncased a Factory new Grinder as well! (non stattrak though)



Also got a minimal wear Mag-7 Firestarter


----------



## Imprezzion

Aaah i'm so going to spam matches this evening. Not comp.. takes too long..

I think i'll just spam DM and AR to get drops


----------



## Wezzor

LOL, Valve listened to me.








Anyway, would anyone like to explain what's the meaning with buying Maghreb and Eurasia?
Is it if you buy them you'll faster get a gold coin and they also drop cases? This might be a dumb question but I just bought the coin so I haven't even had the chance to play yet.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> LOL, Valve listened to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, would anyone like to explain what's the meaning with buying Maghreb and Eurasia?
> Is it if you buy them you'll faster get a gold coin and they also drop cases? This might be a dumb question but I just bought the coin so I haven't even had the chance to play yet.


I'm going to buy them just to have more missions to grind.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I'm going to buy them just to have more missions to grind.


Well, it's 1 mission a week.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Well, it's 1 mission a week.


Then it's already bugged. Just did 5 missions and it says 2 days until I can do a new one.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Then it's already bugged. Just did 5 missions and it says 2 days until I can do a new one.


Just did 2 and have to wait FOUR days to do another. Really lame.

I wouldn't mind if they were a challenge but they've lowered the bar so much to appease all the cry babies. Win a match? Too hard. Win 16 rounds? Too hard. Win 8 rounds? OK but give me a week to get it done.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Just did 2 and have to wait FOUR days to do another. Really lame.


Were those 2 the first missions you did? If yes then the system is really odd since my mate also got to do 5 and can do the next one tomorrow already.


----------



## Wezzor

Guess you're just lucky then Ukkooh.
Since if you click on the it says - Allows you to complete one additional mission a week.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO PATCH HAS FINALLY CAME OUT
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> OPERATION VANGUARD
> Six community maps added to the Operation Vanguard map group, available for free to ALL CS:GO players.
> de_marquis, de_facade, de_season, de_bazaar, cs_workout, and cs_backalley
> The Operation Vanguard Pass is now available. With an operation pass, you'll receive:
> A personal Operation Vanguard Journal
> Exclusive access to the new Operation Vanguard weapon case as a separate timed drop.
> TWO all-new Campaigns: Weapon Specialist and Vanguard. Choose your own path through a series of missions that span the globe, and receive extra weapons or Operation Vanguard weapon cases as a reward.
> Access to two optional campaigns: Maghreb and Eurasia.
> An Operation Vanguard Challenge Coin, which can be upgraded by completing branches of a campaign.
> Active Duty and Vanguard Scorecards, and Friends Leaderboards to track and compare your Competitive Matchmaking performance throughout the Operation.
> Operation runs until February 10th, 2015.
> ARMS RACE
> Friendly Fire has been turned off.
> de_stmarc, de_lake and de_safehouse are now available in Arms Race mode.
> Fixed game reporting the wrong name of the player who got to knife level in Arms Race.
> Major update to Arms Race mode:
> Leaders (players with the highest weapon index) from each team now glow for a short time after attacking.
> The weapon progression list now picks a weapon randomly from 5 fixed weapon categories.
> The number of levels to reach Golden Knife have been reduced to 16.
> Two kills are needed to upgrade with each weapon (unless you get a knife kill or kill the enemy leader).
> Added some new sounds to AR mode.
> To see more of the Arms Race rules changes, see this guide: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=336510139
> DEMOLITION
> Friendly Fire has been turned off.
> de_shortdust added to Demolition mode
> DEATHMATCH
> Changed Deathmatch bonus weapon to support all guns.
> GAMEPLAY
> When FF is off, bullets no longer penetrate teammates
> UI
> Fixed grenades icons in weapon panel obeying the user's HUD color setting
> Fixed Mini-Scoreboard panel not properly hiding a few avatars slots on a full server in casual when you had the Mini-Scoreboard Style set to "Just Show Player Count"
> Fixed the freeze panel overlapping with the info panel.
> MISC
> Halloween has come to a grisly end. (sv_holiday_mode set back to 0)
> Fixed rebuy not rebuying nades, defuse kit, or taser correctly.
> Volume of ambient and 1st person sounds have been slightly reduced in "headphones" setting.
> Death Camera music no longer plays while spectating.
> Half-time / Game-end music no longer plays in overwatch mode.
> Fixed bug where 10 second countdown music(s) would play after round end when round end music volume was set to 0.
> Addressed hitches that were caused by synchronous file i/o.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent the CS:GO Operation passes to those who won them. So GonX and Pyscho please check your trades!!! Zemco already received his!
Click to expand...

WOOOOOOOOO, Thank you again dmaster senpai~!!









Edit* So far this entire operation seems to be geared toward fixing the inflated market prices on some weapons. But that's okay since I also have a chance to get the expensive ones again. Oh wait no I don't, every single possible good weapon drop is from a competitive mission. -__-


----------



## Fusion Racing

Interesting update, some nice new skins in there, glad one of the RoF Cartel ones made it. Haven't played that many of the maps before this came out, Bazaar was quite a lot of fun and Season is Season, so you know what to expect there.


----------



## el gappo

The prices of skins on the market have gone crazy since the update. A lot of skins value cut in half. People want those P250s bad!


----------



## waylo88

So I have a problem. Last night after the patch went out, my friends and I played a competitive game on Season. After the game was over, CS told me that I left the game and either had to abandon or reconnect. Obviously it wouldn't reconnect as the game was over, so I clicked abandon. It then said resolving game state. I played a round of arms race then went to bed and didn't think twice.

Now today I go to launch the game, and it's back to telling me I left a game and I need to reconnect or abandon. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So I have a problem. Last night after the patch went out, my friends and I played a competitive game on Season. After the game was over, CS told me that I left the game and either had to abandon or reconnect. Obviously it wouldn't reconnect as the game was over, so I clicked abandon. It then said resolving game state. I played a round of arms race then went to bed and didn't think twice.
> 
> Now today I go to launch the game, and it's back to telling me I left a game and I need to reconnect or abandon. Anyone know how to fix this?


You have to abandon the game, friend of mine had a similar issue like 3 days ago and a lot of other people still have the issue. Valve also hasn't patched the FPS drops either which really sucks.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You have to abandon the game, friend of mine had a similar issue like 3 days ago and a lot of other people still have the issue. Valve also hasn't patched the FPS drops either which really sucks.


Well, the FPS drops are because there are overlays on the guns ( ie skins ) and they're not textures on the models directly.

Also in competitive, fps will drop because of forced xray.

Smokes still need to be fixed though.

If you're still getting fps drops, unpark your cores. I never get an FPS drop unless it's GPU related ( usually smokes, xray, etc )


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You have to abandon the game, friend of mine had a similar issue like 3 days ago and a lot of other people still have the issue. Valve also hasn't patched the FPS drops either which really sucks.


I did abandon the game, last night after it initially told me. It then said resolving game state. Launched the game this morning and it's now telling me to abandon again.

Edit - Nevermind. After restarting my game roughly five times it's now gone.

New problem. Completed my second mission and I know have to wait THREE DAYS before doing another? What?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> The prices of skins on the market have gone crazy since the update. A lot of skins value cut in half. People want those P250s bad!


Probably the time to buy, I'm sure the prices will go back up to where they were before.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You have to abandon the game, friend of mine had a similar issue like 3 days ago and a lot of other people still have the issue. Valve also hasn't patched the FPS drops either which really sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the FPS drops are because there are overlays on the guns ( ie skins ) and they're not textures on the models directly.
> 
> Also in competitive, fps will drop because of forced xray.
> 
> Smokes still need to be fixed though.
> 
> If you're still getting fps drops, unpark your cores. I never get an FPS drop unless it's GPU related ( usually smokes, xray, etc )
Click to expand...

Nope, My cores are unparked and it's not an issue on my end. This has been happening with more people than just me ever since the 9/30/14 update and valve still has yet to fix it.

It's not just like a 10-20 FPS drop, it's a whole 100-150 FPS drop.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I did abandon the game, last night after it initially told me. It then said resolving game state. Launched the game this morning and it's now telling me to abandon again.
> 
> Edit - Nevermind. After restarting my game roughly five times it's now gone.
> 
> New problem. Completed my second mission and I know have to wait THREE DAYS before doing another? What?


Thats normal. Its just like before with operation breakout. Except now its more frequent than two per week. As far as I know...


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thats normal. Its just like before with operation breakout. Except now its more frequent than two per week. As far as I know...


You're right. For some reason I was thinking the previous operation was a new mission every day.

The CSGO market has absolutely crashed. Stuff in my inventory that was like $8 just yesterday is now $3, stuff that was $25 is down to $15. Crazy.


----------



## kiznilian

Sucks this comes out when I am at work. Wanted those nice new case drops to sell at maximum value. Nothing skin wise I really want out of this one.


----------



## navynuke499

It figures this comes just as i take my system apart. looks like ill be playing on the laptop for a bit


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Sucks this comes out when I am at work. Wanted those nice new case drops to sell at maximum value. Nothing skin wise I really want out of this one.


Well, thanks to how the new operation works, case drops are literately given out like candy, and the price for them is already less than a dollar.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, thanks to how the new operation works, case drops are literately given out like candy, and the price for them is already less than a dollar.


Yup. Even last night, like an hour after the patch went live they were already under $2. Currently sitting at like $.80.


----------



## Xeqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> The prices of skins on the market have gone crazy since the update. A lot of skins value cut in half. People want those P250s bad!


even my dota inventory that i was gona sell for some skins lost like 20% of its value

*** is happening to the market


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeqn*
> 
> even my dota inventory that i was gona sell for some skins lost like 20% of its value
> 
> *** is happening to the market


People are selling to get the new skins. Just wait a bit, it'll should go back up. It normally goes back up at least.... It did drop more than it normally does though.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> People are selling to get the new skins. Just wait a bit, it'll should go back up. It normally goes back up at least.... It did drop more than it normally does though.


The prices are already rising pretty well on certain guns, I'd give it a few days and it should be back at normal.

Opened a P250 Cartel MW just now, happy enough with that


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The prices are already rising pretty well on certain guns, I'd give it a few days and it should be back at normal.
> 
> Opened a P250 Cartel MW just now, happy enough with that


That Cartel skin is one of the Skins from the NiP collection isn't it?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That Cartel skin is one of the Skins from the NiP collection isn't it?


Room on Fire.


----------



## BreakDown

So apparently there is a bug with the missions, if you buy the extra missions WITHOUT completing some missions first, the amount of missions you can do will be reduced to 3 instead of 4.

Also, some people seem to be able to do 5 missions before the cooldown kicks in, no idea what that is about.

I can only do 3 missions... gimme my lost mission volvo!


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So apparently there is a bug with the missions, if you buy the extra missions WITHOUT completing some missions first, the amount of missions you can do will be reduced to 3 instead of 4.
> 
> Also, some people seem to be able to do 5 missions before the cooldown kicks in, no idea what that is about.
> 
> I can only do 3 missions... gimme my lost mission volvo!


Yep I did that.
I could do 5 missions and now I only have 1 day cooldown.








But to be honest it doesn't matter in the end.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So apparently there is a bug with the missions, if you buy the extra missions WITHOUT completing some missions first, the amount of missions you can do will be reduced to 3 instead of 4.
> 
> Also, some people seem to be able to do 5 missions before the cooldown kicks in, no idea what that is about.
> 
> I can only do 3 missions... gimme my lost mission volvo!


I did 5, bought the other two campaigns. Got 4 cases and a XM1014 Urban Perforated. I had completed two, said I couldn't do any more then when I bought the extra two campaigns it let me do another 3.


----------



## combatflexo

Crazy how the prices dropped, some of my dropped in half, but I haven't played since the last operation ended. Seems like a money grab to buy the extra missions at $3 a piece, hopefully they'll be half price come Xmas sale.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So apparently there is a bug with the missions, if you buy the extra missions WITHOUT completing some missions first, the amount of missions you can do will be reduced to 3 instead of 4.
> 
> Also, some people seem to be able to do 5 missions before the cooldown kicks in, no idea what that is about.
> 
> I can only do 3 missions... gimme my lost mission volvo!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I did that.
> I could do 5 missions and now I only have 1 day cooldown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to be honest it doesn't matter in the end.
Click to expand...

wow. i haven't bought any of the extra missions yet, but i have a 4 day cooldown after doing 2 missions


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> wow. i haven't bought any of the extra missions yet, but i have a 4 day cooldown after doing 2 missions


Well, my friend did complete all the missions and also received 4 days cooldown. He then decided that he wants to buy the extra missions and after he did them I think he got 3-4 of them his cooldown went down to 1 day.








Tomorrow I will already have silver coin.


----------



## Sikkamore

Disgusting on how fast the cases dropped in price. But after doing my first missions (I could only do two and have to wait four days -_- until the next one) I can see why. I bought a ST BS Griffin though. Pretty nice skin. I also want the Cartel P250 and then that's it.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> wow. i haven't bought any of the extra missions yet, but i have a 4 day cooldown after doing 2 missions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my friend did complete all the missions and also received 4 days cooldown. He then decided that he wants to buy the extra missions and after he did them I think he got 3-4 of them his cooldown went down to 1 day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will already have silver coin.
Click to expand...

he got to do ALL his missions before receiving cooldown? that's not fair!


----------



## dmasteR

Patch out
Quote:


> OPERATION VANGUARD
> Fixed Overpass MAG-7 mission in Eurasia Campaign.
> Fixed errant reward on Weapons Specialist Shortdust mission for all future mission completions.
> Fixed incorrect reporting of available missions in Operation Journal ToC.
> Fixed incorrect strings in missions UI.
> Fixed "needs more players" warning showing up incorrectly in missions UI.
> MISC
> Fixed an inventory-related client crash.
> MAPS
> Minor bug fixes for de_facade.
> Minor bug fixes for cs_backalley.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Patch out
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> OPERATION VANGUARD
> Fixed Overpass MAG-7 mission in Eurasia Campaign.
> Fixed errant reward on Weapons Specialist Shortdust mission for all future mission completions.
> *Fixed incorrect reporting of available missions in Operation Journal ToC.*
> Fixed incorrect strings in missions UI.
> Fixed "needs more players" warning showing up incorrectly in missions UI.
> MISC
> Fixed an inventory-related client crash.
> MAPS
> Minor bug fixes for de_facade.
> Minor bug fixes for cs_backalley.
Click to expand...

Wait a second, does this mean more missions available per four days or no?

[sent from my GS4 with love and bad grammar]


----------



## dmasteR

@Shanenanigans


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2m4jb8/thank_you_valve_so_much_d/

India Servers!!!


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> wow. i haven't bought any of the extra missions yet, but i have a 4 day cooldown after doing 2 missions


I'm thinking of buying the other two missions coz I also got the 4 day cooldown after doing two. Pretty lame.

Just a rant: Stupidest mission in this operation would have to be the chicken missions. Valve is probably running out of ideas.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> @Shanenanigans
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2m4jb8/thank_you_valve_so_much_d/
> 
> India Servers!!!


Nice!







Good for them and I guess they don't have to connect to Singapore servers anymore.

It seems in Asia that low ping players have an easier time ranking up because of the stable ping. I live in Southeast Asia so the ping I'm getting is from 60-150. Quite hard to get a consistent game play experience.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them and I guess they don't have to connect to Singapore servers anymore.
> 
> It seems in Asia that low ping players have an easier time ranking up because of the stable ping. I live in Southeast Asia so the ping I'm getting is from 60-150. Quite hard to get a consistent game play experience.


Lower your max ping for MM. That way you don't join into servers with 100+ ping.!


----------



## Shanenanigans

I love that MTS has put in a huge effort for the development of the esport scene in India. They are the ones to thank.

They've pushed through with quite a few tournaments, put Indians on the map ( well, MTS can only do so much ) in the global CSGO scene, and now, with this, esport might make it big in India.

But they could've done with better routing. Server is under 10 kilometers from my house and I get 50-60ms.


----------



## BreakDown

So here are my thoughts on the new operation

I do like the new map pool, specially season of course, i hope it makes it permanently to the game like cache did. All of the maps are fun and it seems like the theme was about big maps. The only map i really dont like is Marquis, it looks nice but its too cluttered and CTs have WAY to many good spots IMO. Overall im happy with the map pool, unlike the last operation where i didnt like any of the maps.

I like how the new mission system works (although i dont like how its currently bugged), i dont like how expensive the new campaigns are, i think they should be one euro less per campaign. Another issue that i have with the new system for the mission is that they require me to win competitive matches on some of the new maps, specifically marquis, although im not too fond of any of the new maps except season for competitive. They should give me an option to choose another map instead, like how they allow you to get death match kills with the dealge or the famas to progress though the weapons specialist campaign. I understand they want to promote the maps, but why does it have to impact my rank? Overall i like the new mission system even if i have some issues with it.

Much better than breakout operation, which i thought was the worst of them all.


----------



## dmasteR

And it's official:

Pro Player signatures.

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/playeritems/
Quote:


> To DreamHack Winter 2014 Players:
> We are exploring the possibility of making player items available during DreamHack Winter. While whatever we can accomplish depends on time and resources, we can't consider any work without player participation.


----------



## SheepMoose

Went huge on Titan vs. Mouz. Never doing that again.



Seriously should have seen it coming since both teams seem inconsistent, with mouz being really bad at LAN but really good at online for some reason. Bleh.
I will rebuild from this.


----------



## lolllll117

Yeah today had two crazy upsets. who would have guessed that LC would beat VP and Mouz would beat Titan all in the same day?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Yeah today had two crazy upsets. who would have guessed that LC would beat VP and Mouz would beat Titan all in the same day?


You can see them both happening. VP don't always take games seriously, hence Virtus.Throw. As for Onlinesports against Titan - it was on Cobble, had it been on another map it would have been a lot easier to predict.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> You can see them both happening. VP don't always take games seriously, hence Virtus.Throw. As for Onlinesports against Titan - it was on Cobble, had it been on another map it would have been a lot easier to predict.


This is what's so bad about betting too. You don't really know the maps until 5 minutes before the game, in which point the betting is usually closed.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Yeah today had two crazy upsets. who would have guessed that LC would beat VP and Mouz would beat Titan all in the same day?


I saw the Mouz match happening a mile away. Titan has been on a steady decline, and Mouz has always been Mouz. They performed poorly the other day, but Karrigan wasn't around. Knowing Karrigan was playing today, I knew they would beat Titan.

So I ended up tossing a medium bet.


----------



## funkmetal

So I decided to give the M4A1-S a shot after the discussion a couple of days ago I have to say I love it! Its so much more accurate than the A4 and alt easier to aim. I can do longer and more accurate bursts at longer ranges (5-6 Max vs. the 2-3 of the A4). I'm so glad I picked my Stat Trak M4A1-S Cyrex on a whim because the prices tanked yesterday


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Yeah today had two crazy upsets. who would have guessed that LC would beat VP and Mouz would beat Titan all in the same day?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Mouz match happening a mile away. Titan has been on a steady decline, and Mouz has always been Mouz. They performed poorly the other day, but Karrigan wasn't around. Knowing Karrigan was playing today, I knew they would beat Titan.
> 
> So I ended up tossing a medium bet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I thought about betting on that match. How often do you bet on matches dmastR?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Yeah today had two crazy upsets. who would have guessed that LC would beat VP and Mouz would beat Titan all in the same day?
> 
> 
> 
> You can see them both happening. VP don't always take games seriously, hence Virtus.Throw. As for Onlinesports against Titan - it was on Cobble, had it been on another map it would have been a lot easier to predict.
Click to expand...

That's why i stopped betting on Virtus pro


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I thought about betting on that match. How often do you bet on matches dmastR?
> That's why i stopped betting on Virtus pro


Multiple times every day there are matches.


----------



## OkanG

I just played a comp in Workout to complete the "win 8 competetive rounds in Workout" mission and I didn't get it. Do I have to specifically click "Press Mission"? I just went into a solo lobby and added Workout as an option.. Well, we stomped hard 16-5 but still. Really wanted that mission over with..


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I just played a comp in Workout to complete the "win 8 competetive rounds in Workout" mission and I didn't get it. Do I have to specifically click "Press Mission"? I just went into a solo lobby and added Workout as an option.. Well, we stomped hard 16-5 but still. Really wanted that mission over with..


Happend for me too.








Needed to do it twice to get it to work.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I thought about betting on that match. How often do you bet on matches dmastR?
> That's why i stopped betting on Virtus pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple times every day there are matches.
Click to expand...

Interesting. Because i often hear that it's smarter to just do one big bet every couple of days instead of betting on every single match.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> And it's official:
> 
> Pro Player signatures.
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/playeritems/


I'm pretty sure I mentioned this to friends at some point. I even mentioned it on Twitter to JW/Steam/Valve. Maybe they listened?


----------



## Imprezzion

Wow. Just wow.

Most of the skins I owned just suddenly took a massive drop in price!?

That because of the operation?
Will they recover again?

I mean, I don't have super expensive stuff like most of you but for example my MW X-Ray A4 with tags and stickers used to be like, ~€4-5 and now suddenly it's barely €2.50?
FT Redline AK, MW Atomic Alloy A1-S and so on dropped massively as well!?

Plus, unrelated to the above, does anyone have a fix for the irritating stuttering i keep having?
I run pretty much 300 FPS stable but sometimes it slightly drops to 280-290 and I feel some pretty severe stuttering and slowdowns from time to time. Usually when running into a ''new'' area of the map i haven't been before? Like opening squeaky in Nuke and running into A will give me quite severe stuttering for a second or 2...

It's not multicore rendering. I disabled it and it feels... better.. but still stutters.
Could it be shader caching in nvidia drivers maybe?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Most of the skins I owned just suddenly took a massive drop in price!?
> 
> That because of the operation?
> Will they recover again?
> 
> I mean, I don't have super expensive stuff like most of you but for example my MW X-Ray A4 with tags and stickers used to be like, ~€4-5 and now suddenly it's barely €2.50?
> FT Redline AK, MW Atomic Alloy A1-S and so on dropped massively as well!?
> 
> Plus, unrelated to the above, does anyone have a fix for the irritating stuttering i keep having?
> I run pretty much 300 FPS stable but sometimes it slightly drops to 280-290 and I feel some pretty severe stuttering and slowdowns from time to time. Usually when running into a ''new'' area of the map i haven't been before? Like opening squeaky in Nuke and running into A will give me quite severe stuttering for a second or 2...
> 
> It's not multicore rendering. I disabled it and it feels... better.. but still stutters.
> Could it be shader caching in nvidia drivers maybe?


try cl_forcepreload 1 ( IINM )


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> try cl_forcepreload 1 ( IINM )


I've been occasionally having some stuttering problems too, and I do already have forcepreload enabled.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I've been occasionally having some stuttering problems too, and I do already have forcepreload enabled.


That's odd. I never have them. Can't be because of my hardware. But I do have an SSD and forcepreload 1 helped me when I was still on a mechanical drive.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Most of the skins I owned just suddenly took a massive drop in price!?
> 
> That because of the operation?
> Will they recover again?
> 
> I mean, I don't have super expensive stuff like most of you but for example my MW X-Ray A4 with tags and stickers used to be like, ~€4-5 and now suddenly it's barely €2.50?
> FT Redline AK, MW Atomic Alloy A1-S and so on dropped massively as well!?


Partially due to some of them being available again. For a while you couldn't get skins from certain collections which you now can thanks to the missions. The other cause for the huge price drop was people selling up skins to buy new ones, the market took a bit of a dive right after the operation came out but it's recovering slowly. It should go back to where it was near enough once everyone realises even though you can get certain skins again they're still super rare.

When they dropped it was a great time to buy something you wanted.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Partially due to some of them being available again. For a while you couldn't get skins from certain collections which you now can thanks to the missions. The other cause for the huge price drop was people selling up skins to buy new ones, the market took a bit of a dive right after the operation came out but it's recovering slowly. It should go back to where it was near enough once everyone realises even though you can get certain skins again they're still super rare.
> 
> When they dropped it was a great time to buy something you wanted.


Yeah, I was considering getting a few weapons, but I don't want to sink in any more money into CSGO. Didn't even bother with the Vanguard passes.


----------



## BreakDown

I need help from those of you who are good at teaching new players.

like a year ago or so, 2 of my friends bought CSGO and were new players, i was gold nova 4/MG1 at the time and i tought them my best with patience, giving them little responsability at first and slowly building up, i tought them to play very safley and over time how to be a bit more agressive. They eventualy became good players who now are capable of doing their own thing, make their own decistions, and be good at different areas than me. Some months later after the first 2 joined, another friend joined the game. I used the same method to teach him, the first 2 friends who joined were still learning at the time but were good enough to give him basic tips too. 600 hours later of only competitive have passed and the 3rd friend who joined still plays terrible, he is silver 4 (playing with us 3, one DMG and 2 GN4/MG's who win games for him constantly), he usually bottom fraggs, getting 10 kills for him is a struggle. Most of the time he wont listen to advice, he will push as CT when specifically told not to, does not use cover, runs staight on towards the enemy while shooting, he still does not understand basic concepts like playing the bomb as T, rotating as CT or ignores them, if youve ever seen a pure silver play, thats how he plays. However, unlike other Silvers, he is playing with 3 friends who are experienced, and are guiding him letting him know what he should be doing.

When we play with him we play on smurf accounts, where our levels are 1MG and 2 GN3 (we play exaclty the same as on our main accounts but he impacts our ranks heavely), I undestand that him facing opponents of much higher skill levels will make it harder for him to learn, but its the only way he will play, he does not play alone full stop. So how would you guys handle the situation, how would you try to get though him. He is commited to the game and wants to improve, but i dont know what to do, currently the last 2 month ive been trying to not tell him anything unless its a pretty bad mistake to see if a more hands off approach would work but it seems not, because he just rushes everywhere at the start of the round and gets killed. Any kind of tip would be wellcome, since he is a real life friend and im stuck playing with him, but im starting to loose patience, games have stopped being fun when he is around because we know he will do whatever he pleases and **** the rest of the team, while also beeing terrible, so its like we play 4vs5.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Partially due to some of them being available again. For a while you couldn't get skins from certain collections which you now can thanks to the missions. The other cause for the huge price drop was people selling up skins to buy new ones, the market took a bit of a dive right after the operation came out but it's recovering slowly. It should go back to where it was near enough once everyone realises even though you can get certain skins again they're still super rare.
> 
> When they dropped it was a great time to buy something you wanted.


That's the issue. I have everything I wanted and paid a lot for it. Everything I won in betting went into my current inventory







.
I paid €10 for steam wallet money for some PayDay 2 DLC but they went on a €1.69 sale a day after LOL. Whatever I had left from that and some drops in CSGO went into 2 A1-S Nitro's which I use for betting. Made enough to buy my entire inventory and have €2.80 left.

Might just go and scroll through CSGOStash to see if there's something I like and don't have yet.


----------



## M3nta1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need help from those of you who are good at teaching new players.
> 
> like a year ago or so, 2 of my friends bought CSGO and were new players, i was gold nova 4/MG1 at the time and i tought them my best with patience, giving them little responsability at first and slowly building up, i tought them to play very safley and over time how to be a bit more agressive. They eventualy became good players who now are capable of doing their own thing, make their own decistions, and be good at different areas than me. Some months later after the first 2 joined, another friend joined the game. I used the same method to teach him, the first 2 friends who joined were still learning at the time but were good enough to give him basic tips too. 600 hours later of only competitive have passed and the 3rd friend who joined still plays terrible, he is silver 4 (playing with us 3, one DMG and 2 GN4/MG's who win games for him constantly), he usually bottom fraggs, getting 10 kills for him is a struggle. Most of the time he wont listen to advice, he will push as CT when specifically told not to, does not use cover, runs staight on towards the enemy while shooting, he still does not understand basic concepts like playing the bomb as T, rotating as CT or ignores them, if youve ever seen a pure silver play, thats how he plays. However, unlike other Silvers, he is playing with 3 friends who are experienced, and are guiding him letting him know what he should be doing.
> 
> When we play with him we play on smurf accounts, where our levels are 1MG and 2 GN3 (we play exaclty the same as on our main accounts but he impacts our ranks heavely), I undestand that him facing opponents of much higher skill levels will make it harder for him to learn, but its the only way he will play, he does not play alone full stop. So how would you guys handle the situation, how would you try to get though him. He is commited to the game and wants to improve, but i dont know what to do, currently the last 2 month ive been trying to not tell him anything unless its a pretty bad mistake to see if a more hands off approach would work but it seems not, because he just rushes everywhere at the start of the round and gets killed. Any kind of tip would be wellcome, since he is a real life friend and im stuck playing with him, but im starting to loose patience, games have stopped being fun when he is around because we know he will do whatever he pleases and **** the rest of the team, while also beeing terrible, so its like we play 4vs5.






Straight up tell him this isnt COD. Im just learning how to be competitive, and that is the biggest mindset change from most other shooters on the market. However, if he is bound and determined to rush in and get killed (a habit im still trying to break myself, going half decently so far) then tell him the new COD:AW is very well optimized for PC and supposedly a very fun game.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So here are my thoughts on the new operation
> 
> I do like the new map pool, specially season of course, i hope it makes it permanently to the game like cache did. All of the maps are fun and it seems like the theme was about big maps. The only map i really dont like is Marquis, it looks nice but its too cluttered and CTs have WAY to many good spots IMO. Overall im happy with the map pool, unlike the last operation where i didnt like any of the maps.
> 
> I like how the new mission system works (although i dont like how its currently bugged), i dont like how expensive the new campaigns are, i think they should be one euro less per campaign. Another issue that i have with the new system for the mission is that they require me to win competitive matches on some of the new maps, specifically marquis, although im not too fond of any of the new maps except season for competitive. They should give me an option to choose another map instead, like how they allow you to get death match kills with the dealge or the famas to progress though the weapons specialist campaign. I understand they want to promote the maps, but why does it have to impact my rank? Overall i like the new mission system even if i have some issues with it.
> 
> Much better than breakout operation, which i thought was the worst of them all.


I think the point of those missions is to actually get people to play comp on the new maps. In the last Op I had had at least 3 and I think 4 missions to get 16 wins on Black Gold. Which sucked because my least favorite map by far of all those horrible maps. I hated the map less by the end of the last one, probably because by then I knew it better than most of the people playing on it.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> I think the point of those missions is to actually get people to play comp on the new maps. In the last Op I had had at least 3 and I think 4 missions to get 16 wins on Black Gold. Which sucked because my least favorite map by far of all those horrible maps. I hated the map less by the end of the last one, probably because by then I knew it better than most of the people playing on it.


On the last operation i deleted the missions that forced me to play competitive on the operation maps, i didnt like any of them, i dont have the option to delete them here, so its probably right they are trying to encourage people to play competitive on those maps, i dont like that one bit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> 
> Straight up tell him this isnt COD. Im just learning how to be competitive, and that is the biggest mindset change from most other shooters on the market. However, if he is bound and determined to rush in and get killed (a habit im still trying to break myself, going half decently so far) then tell him the new COD:AW is very well optimized for PC and supposedly a very fun game.


He does not play multiplayer games, its not bad habits from other shooters, i dont know how to get to him and explain in a manner he will udnerstand, we have been "coaching" him the last 600 hours and something is failing when he does not grasp it. From day 1 we told him, do not move and shoot unless necessary and if you do its only to make yourself a harder target, still to this day he just runs towards the enemy while holding down mouse 1. Most pure silvers have a hard time because they have to teach themselves and finding what works and what does not is hard. On this case i really dont know how to make him see his mistakes.


----------



## MR-e

some people are just not meant to cs:go... let this one go, he's a lost cause after 600 coaching hours i wouldn't waste any more effort. you either accept him for how he plays, or just tell him if he doesn't change things himself, you won't invite him to lobby anymore.


----------



## BruceB

Anyone else enjoying the new op?









I like the way the missions unlock after a set amount of time this op, unlike the last one where you had to wait for drops, after my first 4 missions I played 15hours without another mission drop. It sucked.

I haven't played all the maps thoroughly yet but I like _Workout_ so far...


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Straight up tell him this isnt COD. Im just learning how to be competitive, and that is the biggest mindset change from most other shooters on the market. However, if he is bound and determined to rush in and get killed (a habit im still trying to break myself, going half decently so far) then tell him the new COD:AW is very well optimized for PC and supposedly a very fun game.
> 
> 
> 
> He does not play multiplayer games, its not bad habits from other shooters, i dont know how to get to him and explain in a manner he will udnerstand, we have been "coaching" him the last *600 hours* and something is failing when he does not grasp it. From day 1 we told him, do not move and shoot unless necessary and if you do its only to make yourself a harder target, still to this day he just runs towards the enemy while holding down mouse 1. Most pure silvers have a hard time because they have to teach themselves and finding what works and what does not is hard. On this case i really dont know how to make him see his mistakes.
Click to expand...

Six hundred hours? and he still hasnt taken any of your advice to heart, despite your gold ranks? Thats... getting really close to "lead a horse to water" territory. At this point, id prob tend to be a bit brutal with the guy and ask him to stop asking for advice, because 600 hours of your time with no improvement from the guy is clearly frustrating you.

However, maybe taking him to one of the training maps, spending time working on headshots and getting him used to the idea of accuracy over spray. Maybe once you teach him how to shoot well without moving, he will be able to stop moving while shooting. And then, once he can shoot, things get a little easier. Maybe. Hopefully.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Anyone else enjoying the new op?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way the missions unlock after a set amount of time this op, unlike the last one where you had to wait for drops, after my first 4 missions I played 15hours without another mission drop. It sucked.
> 
> I haven't played all the maps thoroughly yet but I like _Workout_ so far...


I haven't really played CSGO that much after I did a measly two missions. Once I get the extra campaigns though I'll be working on those.


----------



## OkanG

Just finished 22/16 and top fragging in a comp game in Cache. Have won three in a row now I think, at least I'm 4/1 in MGE now. I wonder if I'll get DMG for the first time ever if I keep it up









What rank would you consider "good"? What percentiles would you guess the ranks to be? Teammates and opponents are getting pretty smart compared to what I'm used to now, so I'm just asking out of curiosity. A lot of people go "oooh, he's double ak what a pro!" which I don't exactly believe to be true, but I'm still pretty proud of my rank, since I've been a MG1/2 player for a long time now


----------



## lolllll117

I just found out that someone made a case opening simulator:

http://case.convars.com/?aspect=169


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I just found out that someone made a case opening simulator:
> 
> http://case.convars.com/?aspect=169




First. Try.. SO CLOSE


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I just found out that someone made a case opening simulator:
> 
> http://case.convars.com/?aspect=169


ooooo...I really like this one over the one goAggro has, much more detailed and everything, bookmarked










Spoiler: Warning: Slightly worse case simulator website



http://cases.goaggro.com/


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I just found out that someone made a case opening simulator:
> 
> http://case.convars.com/?aspect=169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First. Try.. SO CLOSE
Click to expand...

Five tries. There goes all my luck for the next few months.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Here's my stats after getting a fire serpent, which I already own and purchased for $44 last month.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Here's my stats after getting a fire serpent, which I already own and purchased for $44 last month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fire serpent's are sick, but i'll just stick with my Redline and save myself the money


----------



## SheepMoose

Hey guys, just wondering has anyone here traded up to a knife before? How long does it take?
My current inventory sits at about $50 or so worth of stuff. What's the best way to trade up without getting low balled?


----------



## Sikkamore

Been having issues joining my favorite server ever since this update. And the server likes to randomly crash because of it -_-


----------



## dmasteR

*Interview with Asiimov creator Coridium: "Steam workshop has genuinely changed my life"*

http://fragbite.se/cs/news/36127/asiimov-skaparen-steam-workshop-has-genuinely-changed-my-life#interview

Really good read if you have the time!

@Shanenanigans



http://imgur.com/BbNSI


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Here's my stats after getting a fire serpent, which I already own and purchased for $44 last month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol, I'd be interested to see how much it would cost to open a Stat Trak AK Vulcan (FN)? Would it be cheaper to buy one like I did or try to unbox one?


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> lol, I'd be interested to see how much it would cost to open a Stat Trak AK Vulcan (FN)? Would it be cheaper to buy one like I did or try to unbox one?


unless you luckbox it, it's always cheaper to buy your skins.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Here's my stats after getting a fire serpent, which I already own and purchased for $44 last month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I'd be interested to see how much it would cost to open a Stat Trak AK Vulcan (FN)? Would it be cheaper to buy one like I did or try to unbox one?
Click to expand...

I opened up 1000 cases last night in the simulator, and only three times I came close to a knife drop.

Getting a ST AK Vulcan FN would be even harder to get.


----------



## waylo88

I messed with that case simulator the other day. $20 in and I got a knife. Now if only real cases worked the same way.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I'll just drop this off here.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I'll just drop this off here.


Well, the skill level... I'll just leave it like that..


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> Well, the skill level... I'll just leave it like that..


Ahh, and here I felt pretty good about that ace for a minute. Oh well, guess we can't all be pro's lol.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Ahh, and here I felt pretty good about that ace for a minute. Oh well, guess we can't all be pro's lol.


Well it's certainly not bad. An 1v5 clutch situation is awesome no matter what level you're at


----------



## PolyMorphist

For those of you who haven't yet seen this video:






Old 2005 NiP against 2013 NiP (with Fifflaren) in a 1.6 dust_2 game. Probably the best video on the internet.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Ive got an update for the OP. Just gotta wait for dmaster to make an appearance.

[sent from my GS4 with love and bad grammar]


----------



## LDV617

Got matched with FODDER the other day

they called me a hacker instead of him though


----------



## Shanenanigans

So, the lower brackets are going to start now in the Games Arena tournament. Production value isn't great. And a friend is casting it.

For those who are interested,






----

This is the lower bracket semi finals

Local Bangalore team vs Neckbreak ( formed from a combo of Wolf and older 1.6 players )

----

Lower bracket finals live at the link up above.

----
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *Interview with Asiimov creator Coridium: "Steam workshop has genuinely changed my life"*
> 
> http://fragbite.se/cs/news/36127/asiimov-skaparen-steam-workshop-has-genuinely-changed-my-life#interview
> 
> Really good read if you have the time!
> 
> @Shanenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BbNSI


Didn't see this. But yeah, it's done rather well.


----------



## Ukkooh

I guess I could share one of my aces too.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I have a reeeaaaallly old ace video laying around but it's really crappy so I won't bother sharing.

I'm talking SG553 noob scoping with more than half the kills being at 25 hp or less.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> unless you luckbox it, it's always cheaper to buy your skins.


the FN fs stat is like 2500 keys


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ive got an update for the OP. Just gotta wait for dmaster to make an appearance.
> 
> [sent from my GS4 with love and bad grammar]


Updated, thanks to PsYcHo29388!


----------



## krz94

glhf


----------



## dmasteR

Virtus Pro vs Cloud 9 Grand Finals BO3 about to start very soon! (7mins)


----------



## lolllll117

VP took it 2-0.
Congrats to them


----------



## Sikkamore

This operation is crap! Worst maps (Season is good though) and I had to wait 4 days after doing two missions and now after doing one more I have to wait another THREE days to do another one? ***?!?!?


----------



## lolllll117

so something weird happened to me. I started up CS:GO and jumped straight into a game and noticed that i didn't have any of my weapon skins or anything. the game was for a mission so when i beat it a got a cheap pistol skin out of it and when i went to go inspect it i noticed that all of my weapon skins except for the pistol skin and my badges/missions were completely gone from my inventory. I guess long story short, i think someone highjacked my skins.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> This operation is crap! Worst maps (Season is good though) and I had to wait 4 days after doing two missions and now after doing one more I have to wait another THREE days to do another one? ***?!?!?


"Don't worry sikkamore, you can purchase two different campaigns for the low price of $2.99 each to reduce the cooldown and get more missions. We're sorry you do not like the maps, that's okay though because we do and therefore everyone should like them! After all, what's not to like?"

-Valve, 2014


Spoiler: Warning: The Real Deal



I really like Season and Workout, don't really care much for the other maps, mostly because I haven't played on them much. I will probably end up getting the campaigns regardless of my sarcasm above because I got the pass for free anyways.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> so something weird happened to me. I started up CS:GO and jumped straight into a game and noticed that i didn't have any of my weapon skins or anything. the game was for a mission so when i beat it a got a cheap pistol skin out of it and when i went to go inspect it i noticed that all of my weapon skins except for the pistol skin and my badges/missions were completely gone from my inventory. I guess long story short, i think someone highjacked my skins.


Got SteamGuard enabled?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> "Don't worry sikkamore, you can purchase two different campaigns for the low price of $2.99 each to reduce the cooldown and get more missions. We're sorry you do not like the maps, that's okay though because we do and therefore everyone should like them! After all, what's not to like?"
> 
> -Valve, 2014
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: The Real Deal
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Season and Workout, don't really care much for the other maps, mostly because I haven't played on them much. I will probably end up getting the campaigns regardless of my sarcasm above because I got the pass for free anyways.


Haha xD I may end up grabbing the other two campaigns for giggles. Already spent over $6.00 on it already... Mine as well go for broke!

Loved the sarcasm too btw lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> so something weird happened to me. I started up CS:GO and jumped straight into a game and noticed that i didn't have any of my weapon skins or anything. the game was for a mission so when i beat it a got a cheap pistol skin out of it and when i went to go inspect it i noticed that all of my weapon skins except for the pistol skin and my badges/missions were completely gone from my inventory. I guess long story short, i think someone highjacked my skins.


_Copy Pasted from my steam post:_

http://steamcommunity.com/id/slaughtermg
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198127300255/

"The first guy managed to hijack all the items off of a good friend of mine (lolllll117) while the second guy simply talked to him about some rank boosting crap. I have no idea how they managed this but the first guy does indeed have most of his weapons in his inventory. If you don't mind, please take the time to report both of these maggots and hopefully it'll get them removed off the face of the earth someday."


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> so something weird happened to me. I started up CS:GO and jumped straight into a game and noticed that i didn't have any of my weapon skins or anything. the game was for a mission so when i beat it a got a cheap pistol skin out of it and when i went to go inspect it i noticed that all of my weapon skins except for the pistol skin and my badges/missions were completely gone from my inventory. I guess long story short, i think someone highjacked my skins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got SteamGuard enabled?
Click to expand...

Yes. My account login hasn't been compromised as far as i know. I think i must have just clicked a bad link. I should have known better...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> so something weird happened to me. I started up CS:GO and jumped straight into a game and noticed that i didn't have any of my weapon skins or anything. the game was for a mission so when i beat it a got a cheap pistol skin out of it and when i went to go inspect it i noticed that all of my weapon skins except for the pistol skin and my badges/missions were completely gone from my inventory. I guess long story short, i think someone highjacked my skins.
> 
> 
> 
> _Copy Pasted from my steam post:_
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/slaughtermg
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198127300255/
> 
> "The first guy managed to hijack all the items off of a good friend of mine (lolllll117) while the second guy simply talked to him about some rank boosting crap. I have no idea how they managed this but the first guy does indeed have most of his weapons in his inventory. If you don't mind, please take the time to report both of these maggots and hopefully it'll get them removed off the face of the earth someday."
Click to expand...

Thanks again for sharing this psycho.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> _Copy Pasted from my steam post:_
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/slaughtermg
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198127300255/
> 
> "The first guy managed to hijack all the items off of a good friend of mine (lolllll117) while the second guy simply talked to him about some rank boosting crap. I have no idea how they managed this but the first guy does indeed have most of his weapons in his inventory. If you don't mind, please take the time to report both of these maggots and hopefully it'll get them removed off the face of the earth someday."


Damn, that sucks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Yes. My account login hasn't been compromised as far as i know. I think i must have just clicked a bad link. I should have known better...
> Thanks again for sharing this psycho.


Hey, mind if I add you? I may have something for you


----------



## lolllll117

@funkmetal You are too kind.


----------



## el gappo

My god, the cheating! Where is our ban wave!?

The amount of cheaters and problem smurfs in matchmaking is beyond ridiculous right now. I've been hopping around in rank and playing games against anything from Nova 4 up to DMG ranked opponents and the problem is the same throughout. Every one of my games (20 or so) in the past 2 days have involved smurfs of some sort and at least 60% have had *blatant* cheaters.

What's the solution here? Matchmaking is a massive waste of time given the server issues, the ranking mess, the cheaters etc etc. Faceit has its own issues with leavers, long wait times, toxic ( 7 day matchmaking banned) players. I don't know about esea in Europe at all but I'm still a noob and don't really want to be forced onto some paid service while I'm still learning.

Just uninstall and save some HDD space? lol. The entire ranking system needs revamping as does VAC and Overwatch. None of them are very useful right now and I don't see any getting fixed any time soon. Where Is all dat key money going???


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> My god, the cheating! Where is our ban wave!?
> 
> The amount of cheaters and problem smurfs in matchmaking is beyond ridiculous right now. I've been hopping around in rank and playing games against anything from Nova 4 up to DMG ranked opponents and the problem is the same throughout. Every one of my games (20 or so) in the past 2 days have involved smurfs of some sort and at least 60% have had *blatant* cheaters.
> 
> What's the solution here? Matchmaking is a massive waste of time given the server issues, the ranking mess, the cheaters etc etc. Faceit has its own issues with leavers, long wait times, toxic ( 7 day matchmaking banned) players. I don't know about esea in Europe at all but I'm still a noob and don't really want to be forced onto some paid service while I'm still learning.
> 
> Just uninstall and save some HDD space? lol. The entire ranking system needs revamping as does VAC and Overwatch. None of them are very useful right now and I don't see any getting fixed any time soon. Where Is all dat key money going???


Check out CEVO.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Anyone have a StatTrak Huntsman Knife (preferably Blue Steel) they'd be willing to trade for a Case Hardened Huntsman with a pretty good amount of blue on it? Or perhaps something else? I really want to get ahold of a Huntsman that's StatTrak, so much so that I might even be willing to trade my Bayonet Blue Steel for it. I'd prefer a Blue Steel over anything else, but I'm open to offers.

PM me on here with your offer & I'll message you my steam profile link to add me if I'm interested. Gonna be doing some serious kniving soon on an account I'm helping a friend out on that's legit Silver 2 so


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> My god, the cheating! Where is our ban wave!?
> 
> The amount of cheaters and problem smurfs in matchmaking is beyond ridiculous right now. I've been hopping around in rank and playing games against anything from Nova 4 up to DMG ranked opponents and the problem is the same throughout. Every one of my games (20 or so) in the past 2 days have involved smurfs of some sort and at least 60% have had *blatant* cheaters.
> 
> What's the solution here? Matchmaking is a massive waste of time given the server issues, the ranking mess, the cheaters etc etc. Faceit has its own issues with leavers, long wait times, toxic ( 7 day matchmaking banned) players. I don't know about esea in Europe at all but I'm still a noob and don't really want to be forced onto some paid service while I'm still learning.
> 
> Just uninstall and save some HDD space? lol. The entire ranking system needs revamping as does VAC and Overwatch. None of them are very useful right now and I don't see any getting fixed any time soon. Where Is all dat key money going???


Have I been so lucky lately then? On a 6 win streak now and havent seen a single cheater in over a week.
I overwatch quite a lot and out of the 20 orso overwatches i've done the past week i've only seen 2 cheaters and one really really childish griefer.

I've been playing pretty much the same rank bracket as I am MGE but my mates I play with are a mix between Gold 2-3-4, MG1, MG2 and a couple of unranked / low silvers.
So, depending on who I play with and our rank mix we get either Gold 2 average up to MG2/MGE and when I solo queue I always get MGE/DMG matches.

No cheaters, no griefers, good teammates all around, good communication and so on..

I have to say i've really been on a roll with the AWP. In my clan (funclan) I took the role of dedicated AWPer when I play with them and I am hitting so many of my shots it feels soooooo good







.


----------



## Wezzor

Look what we got here.









EDIT: LOL, look what I just found out: 








So you basically need 3 stars for silver and 4 for gold. Something must be really bugged atm.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> My god, the cheating! Where is our ban wave!?
> 
> The amount of cheaters and problem smurfs in matchmaking is beyond ridiculous right now. I've been hopping around in rank and playing games against anything from Nova 4 up to DMG ranked opponents and the problem is the same throughout. Every one of my games (20 or so) in the past 2 days have involved smurfs of some sort and at least 60% have had *blatant* cheaters.
> 
> What's the solution here? Matchmaking is a massive waste of time given the server issues, the ranking mess, the cheaters etc etc. Faceit has its own issues with leavers, long wait times, toxic ( 7 day matchmaking banned) players. I don't know about esea in Europe at all but *I'm still a noob* and don't really want to be forced onto some paid service while I'm still learning.
> 
> Just uninstall and save some HDD space? lol. The entire ranking system needs revamping as does VAC and Overwatch. None of them are very useful right now and I don't see any getting fixed any time soon. Where Is all dat key money going???


Score one for Huddler, just wiped my post -_-

Didn't know MG was a noob rank nowadays







(Silver 2 checking in!)
The amount you play, no way you are noob! I remember looking at the operation journal thing on Saturday, and you'd won (not just played) 11 comp matches on the new maps, just as I was playing my first!

Regarding the new operation missions - I've had a similar experience to you guys. Bought the op the day after release, did the first 2 missions straight away, then got a 4 day cooldown. 4 days later (Saturday), I do another mission, and get another 4 day cooldown. Thought "sod this!" and bought Magrub, then immediately did another mission. Then, got a 3 day cooldown







Still, if it's one mission every 3 days, for the duration of the Operation, that's not too bad. Bit miffed that the case price is only £0.25 already, gonna take ages to break even at this point









Also, I actually don't like Season that much








I seem to always end up on Back Alley in DM & Casual for some reason, it's an ok map. Is it me, or is Workout really CT sided? Weird for a hostage map, I like it!


----------



## Imprezzion

I wonder if anyone agrees with me or whether I just suck with the thing but seriously..

I've been trying for weeks, what, months, to like the CZ-75 Auto but I just cannot find ANY situation i like having the CZ in...
I just cannot get consistant kills / hits with it at all. Not even point blank..

I prefer the 5-7 over it any day and on T side i prefer the P250 100%. Even in long range shooting or close range engagements a P250 will give me a MUCH bigger chance of actually getting the kill..


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I wonder if anyone agrees with me or whether I just suck with the thing but seriously..
> 
> I've been trying for weeks, what, months, to like the CZ-75 Auto but I just cannot find ANY situation i like having the CZ in...
> I just cannot get consistant kills / hits with it at all. Not even point blank..
> 
> I prefer the 5-7 over it any day and on T side i prefer the P250 100%. Even in long range shooting or close range engagements a P250 will give me a MUCH bigger chance of actually getting the kill..


It's definitely the stronger weapon but fair enough if you don't like using it. The trick most people use is to tap with it, then it works like a normal pistol apart from you can fire a two shot burst. Close range just hold it down and aim at their chest and you're pretty much going to get the kill. I've switched back to the Tec-9/Five-SeveN recently just to get used to them again, I think with the amount of talk going around about the CZ from pro players and analysts it should get nerfed soon enough.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> 
> Look what we got here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: LOL, look what I just found out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you basically need 3 stars for silver and 4 for gold. Something must be really bugged atm.


Wow, I thought you would need atleast 6 stars to get gold, but the most common one I've heard is 8 or 9.

When I edited the OP I listed it as 8, I really hope it's a glitch or something.


----------



## BreakDown

Did they change the ladder on vents in nuke?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I wonder if anyone agrees with me or whether I just suck with the thing but seriously..
> 
> I've been trying for weeks, what, months, to like the CZ-75 Auto but I just cannot find ANY situation i like having the CZ in...
> I just cannot get consistant kills / hits with it at all. Not even point blank..
> 
> I prefer the 5-7 over it any day and on T side i prefer the P250 100%. Even in long range shooting or close range engagements a P250 will give me a MUCH bigger chance of actually getting the kill..


Not just you, I do the "hold mouse1" trick when they are a few feet away (like, mid doors on D2), and I still end up getting rekt'd by their AK -_-
I just put it down to lag or something....


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Not just you, I do the "hold mouse1" trick when they are a few feet away (like, mid doors on D2), and I still end up getting rekt'd by their AK -_-
> I just put it down to lag or something....


Lol it's a terrible idea to use a CZ like that. I usually go for midrange headshots around corners. Once I get the hs, pop out and spray.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Lol it's a terrible idea to use a CZ like that. I usually go for midrange headshots around corners. Once I get the hs, pop out and spray.


But, when you get peeked there, what options do you have? Even if you go for the surprise peek (say you are CT side and you know they are next to Xbox), you're still limited on options, no?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> But, when you get peeked there, what options do you have? Even if you go for the surprise peek (say you are CT side and you know they are next to Xbox), you're still limited on options, no?


A lot of CS is positioning, both crosshair placement and angle peeks.

If this is d2, someone's at Xbox, it's gonna be harder IMO to get the shot at xbox, unless you're absolutely sure he's the only person there. I'd take a closet to A stairs shot anyday.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> But, when you get peeked there, what options do you have? Even if you go for the surprise peek (say you are CT side and you know they are next to Xbox), you're still limited on options, no?


Prefire. Either prefire where their chest would be and hold it for 4 shots or tap for heads. If you're waiting and they peek you then you should have it at the right position for their head so all you need to do is click and they'll die before they can do anything.

Because it's full auto and only 12 shots you can control it pretty easily with a little practice.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Check out CEVO.


Will do boss









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Have I been so lucky lately then? On a 6 win streak now and havent seen a single cheater in over a week.
> I overwatch quite a lot and out of the 20 orso overwatches i've done the past week i've only seen 2 cheaters and one really really childish griefer.
> 
> I've been playing pretty much the same rank bracket as I am MGE but my mates I play with are a mix between Gold 2-3-4, MG1, MG2 and a couple of unranked / low silvers.
> So, depending on who I play with and our rank mix we get either Gold 2 average up to MG2/MGE and when I solo queue I always get MGE/DMG matches.
> 
> No cheaters, no griefers, good teammates all around, good communication and so on..
> 
> I have to say i've really been on a roll with the AWP. In my clan (funclan) I took the role of dedicated AWPer when I play with them and I am hitting so many of my shots it feels soooooo good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lucky you! That's good to hear. Had a similar run last week where things were all gravy but it's have been unbearable this weekend. Maybe it's just down to playing at weird times and getting matched up against these weird eastern European dudes -_-

Add me on steam









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Score one for Huddler, just wiped my post -_-
> 
> Didn't know MG was a noob rank nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Silver 2 checking in!)
> The amount you play, no way you are noob! I remember looking at the operation journal thing on Saturday, and you'd won (not just played) 11 comp matches on the new maps, just as I was playing my first!
> 
> Regarding the new operation missions - I've had a similar experience to you guys. Bought the op the day after release, did the first 2 missions straight away, then got a 4 day cooldown. 4 days later (Saturday), I do another mission, and get another 4 day cooldown. Thought "sod this!" and bought Magrub, then immediately did another mission. Then, got a 3 day cooldown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if it's one mission every 3 days, for the duration of the Operation, that's not too bad. Bit miffed that the case price is only £0.25 already, gonna take ages to break even at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I actually don't like Season that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to always end up on Back Alley in DM & Casual for some reason, it's an ok map. Is it me, or is Workout really CT sided? Weird for a hostage map, I like it!


People have been playing this game for 15 years!







I'm not a silver but there's still a long way to go!


----------



## chemicalfan

Do you reckon Workout is CT sided despite it being a hostage map?

Workout for DHW!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Do you reckon Workout is CT sided despite it being a hostage map?
> 
> Workout for DHW!


Not sure who you're asking or if you're just asking anyone in general but I feel like that for a hostage map, it's pretty balanced. Maybe it was just the Ts I played against but It was pretty easy for our team to grab the hostage regardless of the 3 awpers on T. It also seems like no one cares about the basketball court and I always was able to kill a single person there then rush in to grab the hostage.


----------



## Sikkamore

Look what came in the mail today







time to dawn this jersey and kick some butt in CS:GO xD haha


----------



## BreakDown

nice jersey!

Did it come with the trophy?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> nice jersey!
> 
> Did it come with the trophy?


That'd be sweet haha if they made a replica of their trophies I'd probably buy them xD they have me suckered into a lot of stuff... I'm getting their fleece blanket for Christmas, ordering myself a couple shirts and hoodies, and hopefully going to find their mouse pads at some point for a decent price!


----------



## OkanG

When I solo queue and play against all MGE/DMGs, I top frag almost every time and win. When I queue with my mates who are everything from Gold 4 to MG2, I barely get third. I just can't seem to predict the movement of lower ranked players? It sounds really weird I know, but I have the same problem in League of Legends







And it's not because I underestimate them, because I never know what rank they are. Does something like this happen to you too?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> When I solo queue and play against all MGE/DMGs, I top frag almost every time and win. When I queue with my mates who are everything from Gold 4 to MG2, I barely get third. I just can't seem to predict the movement of lower ranked players? It sounds really weird I know, but I have the same problem in League of Legends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not because I underestimate them, because I never know what rank they are. Does something like this happen to you too?


Not really for me. I always top frag when playing with lower ranked friends due to me being able to get headshots quickly/off my first couple bullets while they predictably crouch spray me. I will admit I do get caught off guard by their randomness of things like pushing through smokes haha


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Not really for me. I always top frag when playing with lower ranked friends due to me being able to get headshots quickly/off my first couple bullets while they predictably crouch spray me. I will admit I do get caught off guard by their randomness of things like pushing through smokes haha


That's the thing, people never crouch in my solo games, so they dodge the bullets like a ninja sometimes


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> the FN fs stat is like 2500 keys


LOL Really? I got mine for 335 keys XD


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That's the thing, people never crouch in my solo games, so they dodge the bullets like a ninja sometimes


That's good for them because you're really not supposed too lol


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> 
> Look what we got here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: LOL, look what I just found out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you basically need 3 stars for silver and 4 for gold. Something must be really bugged atm.


How? I keep needing to wait 2 days to do more missions. I've purchased the extra campaigns as well, yet I hear of people who only need to wait a day or so. Am I missing something here?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> 
> Look what we got here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: LOL, look what I just found out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you basically need 3 stars for silver and 4 for gold. Something must be really bugged atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How? I keep needing to wait 2 days to do more missions. I've purchased the extra campaigns as well, yet I hear of people who only need to wait a day or so. Am I missing something here?
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing. i don't have the extra missions yet, but i still have incredibly long wait times.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> When I solo queue and play against all MGE/DMGs, I top frag almost every time and win. When I queue with my mates who are everything from Gold 4 to MG2, I barely get third. I just can't seem to predict the movement of lower ranked players? It sounds really weird I know, but I have the same problem in League of Legends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not because I underestimate them, because I never know what rank they are. Does something like this happen to you too?


Actually I do have this from time to time..
Either they play way too predictably and pick the same spot over and over and I get too aggressive and end up dying or they do such random stuff I get caught off guard.
Or, because my mates fail to hold a spot I get flanked where I normally don't have to bother watching that flank cause my own rank would cover it properly









Then again, like a game I played 2 days ago on one of the new maps, guy kept peaking mid round after round after round. And he never even hit me once.. I kept recking him with the AWP


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Actually I do have this from time to time..
> Either they play way too predictably and pick the same spot over and over and I get too aggressive and end up dying or they do such random stuff I get caught off guard.
> Or, because my mates fail to hold a spot I get flanked where I normally don't have to bother watching that flank cause my own rank would cover it properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, like a game I played 2 days ago on one of the new maps, guy kept peaking mid round after round after round. And he never even hit me once.. I kept recking him with the AWP


Oh my god, can relate to the covering issue. Especially when holding a bomb site as T. It is unbelieveable, the amount of times players in lower ranks have to keep changing the spot they defend when they're multiple players holding the same bomb site. Just looking at the same spot all the time is apparently too hard, so they alternate all the time, which makes clutching easy, and holding the site with guys like that harder.

"Oh, you're covering tunnels, and other guy is covering window? I guess that means that no one will come through double doors, better run around like a headless chicken and cover their spots as well!"


----------



## dipanzan

Someone offered me a Crimson Web Flip knife FT for my Fire Serpent FT + 5x keys + P2000 Ocean Foam FN.

Should I go for it? I really want that knife, but idk if I'm going to be in a loss. Serpents are going up in price and then falling and it's been a trend the past 4-5months.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Someone offered me a Crimson Web Flip knife FT for my Fire Serpent FT + 5x keys + P2000 Ocean Foam FN.
> 
> Should I go for it? I really want that knife, but idk if I'm going to be in a loss. Serpents are going up in price and then falling and it's been a trend the past 4-5months.


Bravo guns will never come back. So I wouldn't recommend it. You can easily trade up later for a Bayonet or something when you get bored of the gun.

Just be careful that the prices don't drop because people are waiting for the prices to go up so they can sell/trade.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> How? I keep needing to wait 2 days to do more missions. I've purchased the extra campaigns as well, yet I hear of people who only need to wait a day or so. Am I missing something here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. i don't have the extra missions yet, but i still have incredibly long wait times.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/10940#post_23137419


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Someone offered me a Crimson Web Flip knife FT for my Fire Serpent FT + 5x keys + P2000 Ocean Foam FN.
> 
> Should I go for it? I really want that knife, but idk if I'm going to be in a loss. Serpents are going up in price and then falling and it's been a trend the past 4-5months.


Right now it seems pretty fair, but the Fire Serpent is more of a rarity so I would keep that IMO.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> How? I keep needing to wait 2 days to do more missions. I've purchased the extra campaigns as well, yet I hear of people who only need to wait a day or so. Am I missing something here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. i don't have the extra missions yet, but i still have incredibly long wait times.


Im pretty sure missions are bugged because people report unconsistent waiting times and how many missions they can do at once.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Reinstalling CSGO. Something I haven't done in over a year. I got that stupid microstuttering that you guys were talking about. So I thought what with my new connection and all, I'd reinstall the game instead.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Reinstalling CSGO. Something I haven't done in over a year. I got that stupid microstuttering that you guys were talking about. So I thought what with my new connection and all, I'd reinstall the game instead.


Now instead of microstuttering, you will be welcomed with FPS drops from 300 down to 60 and more.


----------



## kiznilian

I read a post about microstuttering and it could be due to outdated realtek sound drivers. Updating them seemed to help that issue for players.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Now instead of microstuttering, you will be welcomed with FPS drops from 300 down to 60 and more.


No fps drops at all.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Now instead of microstuttering, you will be welcomed with FPS drops from 300 down to 60 and more.
> 
> 
> 
> No fps drops at all.
Click to expand...

Guess it's something on my end I need to fix then, it's been happening ever since the 9/30 patch.


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, I don't really have FPS issues either. Game stays at 250-300 at all times, except for some weird instances with smokes where it'll drop to like 180. That rarely happens though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Yeah, I don't really have FPS issues either. Game stays at 250-300 at all times, except for some weird instances with smokes where it'll drop to like 180. That rarely happens though.


I just played a game of deathmatch on workout, and during the ten minutes I played. 6 FPS drops occurred, all of them going down to 40 FPS. The first one stayed there for about a second, the second one was 3 seconds, and all the others were around 5 seconds or more. I used MSI afterburner to monitor anything strange but nothing came up really. My CPU cores are unparked, Drivers are up to date, and there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## el gappo

6:20 - They should cut Fifflaren from Room on Fire and have Pasha casting instead


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6:20 - They should cut Fifflaren from Room on Fire and have Pasha casting instead


I guess you could say that N0thing... is doing nothing!

I like watching Pasha's streams because it's entertaining watching him screw around on competitive with people from rival teams


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I just played a game of deathmatch on workout, and during the ten minutes I played. 6 FPS drops occurred, all of them going down to 40 FPS. The first one stayed there for about a second, the second one was 3 seconds, and all the others were around 5 seconds or more. I used MSI afterburner to monitor anything strange but nothing came up really. My CPU cores are unparked, Drivers are up to date, and there shouldn't be any issues.


Can you get a CPU usage OSD? Watch for your CPU to hit 50%. I've noticed this game can use up to four threads. Depending on how the game is threaded is a different story... If it relies on one or two threads to do just about everything, this won't help us at all. If it is a good distribution, then we might be able to get somewhere.


----------



## Wezzor

I've heard it's not a smart idea to use OSD for csgo


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Can you get a CPU usage OSD? Watch for your CPU to hit 50%. I've noticed this game can use up to four threads. Depending on how the game is threaded is a different story... If it relies on one or two threads to do just about everything, this won't help us at all. If it is a good distribution, then we might be able to get somewhere.


From what I've seen, it uses just two cores, one for your regular ingame stuff + physics, and the other for sound.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I've heard it's not a smart idea to use OSD for csgo


I've used OBS for streaming. Never had an issue at all.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I've used OBS for streaming. Never had an issue at all.


It's a bit difference between OBS and OSD but I guess you just read it wrong.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> It's a bit difference between OBS and ODS but I guess you just read it wrong.


Lol yeah. Just woke up.

Either way, OSD doesn't affect it either. And my GPU isn't great to begin with.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/13628-dh-winter-casters-revealed
Quote:


> DreamHack has unveiled the complete casting lineup for the upcoming CS:GO tournament.


----------



## Sikkamore

Another mission... Another four days of waiting...


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Another mission... Another four days of waiting...


You know, it wouldn't be so bad if the missions took more than a single match to beat...


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> You know, it wouldn't be so bad if the missions took more than a single match to beat...


Speak for yourself. 2 rounds short of my mission for today on Cobblestone, all because I was grouped with GN1's who couldn't aim at all.


----------



## PolyMorphist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534751532630409216


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> You know, it wouldn't be so bad if the missions took more than a single match to beat...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. 2 rounds short of my mission for today on Cobblestone, all because I was grouped with GN1's who couldn't aim at all.
Click to expand...

I guess i mean we wouldn't be complaining about the wait time as much if the missions took longer than a match or two to beat. Or just a length that isn't easily beatable in a day/single sitting.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Another mission... Another four days of waiting...


Completed another mission last night, and only got a 2 day cooldown (got Magrub, not Eurasia). Could it be that I happened to started the mission before midnight, but checked for the cooldown after (so, it already knocked a day off)?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Completed another mission last night, and only got a 2 day cooldown (got Magrub, not Eurasia). Could it be that I happened to started the mission before midnight, but checked for the cooldown after (so, it already knocked a day off)?


Idk. Mine said a day remaining before another mission. Then at 11pm I was suddenly able to do one.

But yeah, I WAS hoping I'd be able to do a few missions, so I started off one that I could warm up with. Well, two laggy casual matches later and I managed to get the 15 kills lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> You know, it wouldn't be so bad if the missions took more than a single match to beat...


Some are worse than that. One I had was get 10 kills in a Demolition game. I joined mid way through one and had it within a few minutes. Then got a two day cooldown.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I just played a game of deathmatch on workout, and during the ten minutes I played. 6 FPS drops occurred, all of them going down to 40 FPS. The first one stayed there for about a second, the second one was 3 seconds, and all the others were around 5 seconds or more. I used MSI afterburner to monitor anything strange but nothing came up really. My CPU cores are unparked, Drivers are up to date, and there shouldn't be any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get a CPU usage OSD? Watch for your CPU to hit 50%. I've noticed this game can use up to four threads. Depending on how the game is threaded is a different story... If it relies on one or two threads to do just about everything, this won't help us at all. If it is a good distribution, then we might be able to get somewhere.
Click to expand...

When I did that game of deathmatch I monitored EVERYTHING. CPU was all over the place but that wasn't the issue as I found out, and I now know why the FPS drops are occurring when you guys say it's not. It's all because of the player count.

Yesterday I played a game of casual on de_season. It was 5vs5 just like competitive which I'm sure is what most of you play more than anything. For 3 rounds straight we had 5vs5 and I had NO FPS drops at all. Then slowly more people started joining till it was like a 10vs10 and for the rest of the game I'd get about 4-5 FPS drops every round.

I'm pretty sure someone else stated this before in this thread but I can't remember who, either way valve needs to fix this even though competitive is the only game mode people care about.


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> When I did that game of deathmatch I monitored EVERYTHING. CPU was all over the place but that wasn't the issue as I found out, and I now know why the FPS drops are occurring when you guys say it's not. It's all because of the player count.
> 
> Yesterday I played a game of casual on de_season. It was 5vs5 just like competitive which I'm sure is what most of you play more than anything. For 3 rounds straight we had 5vs5 and I had NO FPS drops at all. Then slowly more people started joining till it was like a 10vs10 and for the rest of the game I'd get about 4-5 FPS drops every round.
> 
> I'm pretty sure someone else stated this before in this thread but I can't remember who, either way valve needs to fix this even though competitive is the only game mode people care about.


Just to make sure you have the launch options for CSGO set to how many cores you have for your CPU right?
for me it's
-Cores 4


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> When I did that game of deathmatch I monitored EVERYTHING. CPU was all over the place but that wasn't the issue as I found out, and I now know why the FPS drops are occurring when you guys say it's not. It's all because of the player count.
> 
> Yesterday I played a game of casual on de_season. It was 5vs5 just like competitive which I'm sure is what most of you play more than anything. For 3 rounds straight we had 5vs5 and I had NO FPS drops at all. Then slowly more people started joining till it was like a 10vs10 and for the rest of the game I'd get about 4-5 FPS drops every round.
> 
> I'm pretty sure someone else stated this before in this thread but I can't remember who, either way valve needs to fix this even though competitive is the only game mode people care about.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make sure you have the launch options for CSGO set to how many cores you have for your CPU right?
> for me it's
> -Cores 4
Click to expand...

Hmmm, never heard of that one, the one I use is -threads 8


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Wait... You guys do know trying to force an engine to use more threads than it is programmed to use in impossible, right? I wonder if trying to force 8 threads is causing an issue somewhere...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Wait... You guys do know trying to force an engine to use more threads than it is programmed to use in impossible, right? I wonder if trying to force 8 threads is causing an issue somewhere...


Well, I guess it wouldn't hurt to try it at just 4. But I've had -threads 8 in my launch options forever and never had issues before.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Ah. Maybe a recent patch? I have no clue, I'm just spewing random thoughts that _might_ help you out. FPS dips/stutter is why I made my upgrade. Sure it wasn't in many games... just the ones I'm always playing.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Ah. Maybe a recent patch? I have no clue, I'm just spewing random thoughts that _might_ help you out. FPS dips/stutter is why I made my upgrade. Sure it wasn't in many games... just the ones I'm always playing.


If you want to, try just one casual game with 10vs10 players and use net_graph 3 to monitor FPS. Your system is much more powerful but there might be an occasion where it does drop really really low.


----------



## Wezzor

1 more day and the gold coin is mine.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If you want to, try just one casual game with 10vs10 players and use net_graph 3 to monitor FPS. Your system is much more powerful but there might be an occasion where it does drop really really low.


I can grab my other rig and try to see how the 8350 does with all 4 modules activated again. My friend is renting it, and since it's back to stock cooling and he isn't a serious PC gamer, I have tow modules disabled, 4.1GHz at ~1.35V. Stays a lot cooler, but sacrifices some performance. I've done some 10v10 before, but I always played with VSync on. I never noticed any frame drops, but that was a while back... I'll give it a shot here in a few. Cleaning up my area since I'm picking up a new chair and desk here soon.
EDIT: I'll remove VSync of course, but should I turn all visual settings down on my rig? I can't get to that other rig with the FX chip in it for a few hours.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If you want to, try just one casual game with 10vs10 players and use net_graph 3 to monitor FPS. Your system is much more powerful but there might be an occasion where it does drop really really low.
> 
> 
> 
> I can grab my other rig and try to see how the 8350 does with all 4 modules activated again. My friend is renting it, and since it's back to stock cooling and he isn't a serious PC gamer, I have tow modules disabled, 4.1GHz at ~1.35V. Stays a lot cooler, but sacrifices some performance. I've done some 10v10 before, but I always played with VSync on. I never noticed any frame drops, but that was a while back... I'll give it a shot here in a few. Cleaning up my area since I'm picking up a new chair and desk here soon.
> EDIT: I'll remove VSync of course, but should I turn all visual settings down on my rig? I can't get to that other rig with the FX chip in it for a few hours.
Click to expand...

Here's the current settings I run with, go ahead and try them if you're not busy.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Here's the current settings I run with, go ahead and try them if you're not busy.


From my personal experience the game feels laggy even with 500 fps if you have shaders on high, like small stutters. Not smooth at all. I keep everything on the lowest setting, except shadows which I have on high. I do have a good computer but I prefer gameplay over visuals.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I guess i mean we wouldn't be complaining about the wait time as much if the missions took longer than a match or two to beat. Or just a length that isn't easily beatable in a day/single sitting.


How is this any different than BreakOut though? We're getting literally the exact same type of missions, yet no one was complaining before. I don't get it.

I constantly see people complaining about the whole missions thing, but I fail to see how this is any different than what we had before.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Here's the current settings I run with, go ahead and try them if you're not busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my personal experience the game feels laggy even with 500 fps if you have shaders on high, like small stutters. Not smooth at all. I keep everything on the lowest setting, except shadows which I have on high. I do have a good computer but I prefer gameplay over visuals.
Click to expand...

I think I know what you're talking about but I'm not affected much by it. Maybe I'll give low/medium shaders a try later.


----------



## the_xpert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How is this any different than BreakOut though? We're getting literally the exact same type of missions, yet no one was complaining before. I don't get it.
> 
> I constantly see people complaining about the whole missions thing, but I fail to see how this is any different than what we had before.


Before, the medal changes based off of wins and hours played. Now there are different 'missions' you have to hit with the end of the rope being a mission case.

Let us play the missions but stagger the drops









Also, sup dmaster^


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_xpert*
> 
> Before, the medal changes based off of wins and hours played. Now there are different 'missions' you have to hit with the end of the rope being a mission case.
> 
> Let us play the missions but stagger the drops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, sup dmaster^


Hey bud, haven't seen you on OCN for a long time!

The thing is, when Operation Breakout came out, they changed it from Wins/Hours played. They started doing Missions finished for the Medal changes since the last Operation and no one complained about it.

Now that Valve has finally put a counter to let you know when your next mission is available people are complaining.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=270821391
Quote:


> Why should I upgrade the coin?
> Why shouldn't you? You do not have to upgrade the coin of course but when you buy the Operation Breakout pass you can try to get the most out of it. A gold coin looks better than a bronze or silver coin. Additionally: You upgrade the coin by fulfilling operation missions. For fulfilling these missions you also get skins as a reward: Fulfilling 15 missions to upgrade the coin to gold will also give you 15 (sic!) weapon skins.


I always limited to around 2 Mission Drops per week. I don't really see how this is any different.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> 1 more day and the gold coin is mine.


What are the requirements for gold?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> What are the requirements for gold?


4 stars. silver is 3 stars.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> 1 more day and the gold coin is mine.


What? how...

I bought the operation Day 1, have done 3 missions, and my 4 day cool down has ended today.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> What? how...
> 
> I bought the operation Day 1, have done 3 missions, and my 4 day cool down has ended today.


Since I bought the additional once also. There was a bugg also during the first day that made it possible to make 5 missions with only 1 day cd.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> 4 stars. silver is 3 stars.


just one extra star or four additional stars?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How is this any different than BreakOut though? We're getting literally the exact same type of missions, yet no one was complaining before. I don't get it.
> 
> I constantly see people complaining about the whole missions thing, but I fail to see how this is any different than what we had before.


The wait times are just dumb. And buy two extra side missions and you can get more?... Such a money grab. Volvo sucked me into it though lol gonna buy it now.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> just one extra star or four additional stars?


Nah, just 1 extra star.


----------



## morbid_bean

Wow.. so did ONE single mission! after my 4 day cool-down. get me a 3 day wait... this operation sucks.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I guess i mean we wouldn't be complaining about the wait time as much if the missions took longer than a match or two to beat. Or just a length that isn't easily beatable in a day/single sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> How is this any different than BreakOut though? We're getting literally the exact same type of missions, yet no one was complaining before. I don't get it.
> 
> I constantly see people complaining about the whole missions thing, but I fail to see how this is any different than what we had before.
Click to expand...

The mission length is fine. Or at least it would be if the wait was only a day, but Short missions and Long waits don't mix. Short and short would work. Long and long would work. At least IMO.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> The mission length is fine. Or at least it would be if the wait was only a day, but Short missions and Long waits don't mix. Short and short would work. Long and long would work. At least IMO.


Right, but what I'm saying is why was this not a issue last Operation? They used the exact same method essentially. The only difference was that you got to delete missions, now you're forced to choose your path of missions.

The amount of time you need to wait is no different than it was last operation.

The only real difference is now you know how long you need to wait until you get the next Mission where as before you had no idea when the next Mission dropped.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> The mission length is fine. Or at least it would be if the wait was only a day, but Short missions and Long waits don't mix. Short and short would work. Long and long would work. At least IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but what I'm saying is why was this not a issue last Operation? They used the exact same method essentially. The only difference was that you got to delete missions, now you're forced to choose your path of missions.
> 
> The amount of time you need to wait is no different than it was last operation.
> 
> The only real difference is now you know how long you need to wait until you get the next Mission where as before you had no idea when the next Mission dropped.
Click to expand...

I guess i never really noticed. i Picked up the last mission when it dropped down to 99 cents so i didn't get much playtime anyway. i do see what you mean though.


----------



## chemicalfan

I can't see why they give the coin away so easily. They should have given a coin for completing an "operation" i.e. bronze for the first one completed, and silver for the next, gold for completing the first expansion you buy, and a VAC ban for hacks if you complete all four.

It would take ages, but as the operation is 3 months long, I don't see it a problem. In fact, it's pretty disappointing that you can race through it to gold in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Sikkamore




----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*


I prefer his motar2k song.
This one is actually just boring.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I prefer his motar2k song.
> This one is actually just boring.


He has some weird songs. I lol'd at a few before work lol


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> Look what came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to dawn this jersey and kick some butt in CS:GO xD haha


No.. no you didn't. Damn that looks so cool. I want one


----------



## dmasteR

Welp....

KQLY has been VAC banned.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000020858


----------



## BreakDown

REALLY!? If this is true the amount of hacking on pro players is alarming now.

EDIT: a few days ago someone on HLTV posted about how some cheats work and pro players that might be using them, KQLY was one of the mentioned players.

http://www.hltv.org/blog/8946-cheating-issues-what-to-do


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> REALLY!? If this is true the amount of hacking on pro players is alarming now.


100% Confirmed his account. I matched his SteamID on that account with the one on ESEA. It is him.


----------



## BreakDown

An official statement from Titan:
Quote:


> Dear Fans,
> As of today 19:00 CET, we regret to inform you that we were forced to temporarily suspend Hovik "KQLY" Tovmassian from our active CS:GO roster.
> Upon logging onto Titan's usual scrim server, while at the training house and while using a recently formatted PC, KQLY got VAC banned and can therefor not train or practice with his official account.
> We are currently in contact with Valve in order to investigate what might have caused this and we will keep you informed as the situation develops.
> Stay tuned!


source:



__ https://www.facebook.com/titanpro/posts/676427432475588



well im a bit shocked.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> An official statement from Titan:
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/titanpro/posts/676427432475588
> 
> 
> 
> well im a bit shocked.


http://steamcommunity.com/id/donnerdeagle

Looks like SMN was using the same private cheat.


----------



## LDV617

Omg yall beat me to it....

RIP KQLY LOL

would be very interesting if JW and Olof are also cheating... would destroy the reputation of Fnatic, and most likely put NiP back near the top spot.

That USP clip of Olof is just insane, I doubt they are cheating, but if KQLY is on VACation then they might be next too.

Just hope Krimz is legit because he is a baus


----------



## Wezzor

As long as dmasteR is clean I'm happy.


----------



## Aventadoor

I hope this ban make the cheaters scared.
Maybe we will see some interesting results in DH


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> As long as dmasteR is clean I'm happy.


Confirmed Clean my friend. :]

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I hope this ban make the cheaters scared.
> Maybe we will see some interesting results in DH


Titan won't be attending DreamHack by the looks of it. This changes a lot....


----------



## AcEsSalvation

What are these guys actually doing? And honestly, I'm quite surprised this stuff happens. I would think that while attending tournaments the players rigs get verified or something.


----------



## lolllll117

Yup, you guys already beat me to the news. i wonder how this is going to affect Titan during Dreamhack?

Edit: Ninja'd by dmastR


----------



## Ukkooh

Still waiting for s1mple's VACcination.


----------



## Aventadoor

Wherever there is money, there is cheaters.
Just like sports is loaded with PEDs, so is probably esports unfortunaly.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What are these guys actually doing? And honestly, I'm quite surprised this stuff happens. I would think that while attending tournaments the players rigs get verified or something.


People get past it, just like people get past it in real sports. It's unfortunate, but it does happen. We can now only assume they were cheating the whole time, as no one will truly know when they started to cheat, and when they stopped cheating.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> People get past it, just like people get past it in real sports. It's unfortunate, but it does happen.


And its very simple too because they have access to internet.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Welp....
> 
> KQLY has been VAC banned.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000020858


No words, only stickers...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> No words, only stickers...


@Fusion Racing just showed me this sticker, I will be buying many of these if they ever become available!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> No.. no you didn't. Damn that looks so cool. I want one


I did and will again next year. I'm already saving for a trip to Europe









And wow I just got home and heard the news







such a sad day. I pray none of my Fnatic boys get banned :/


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Welp....
> 
> KQLY has been VAC banned.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000020858
> 
> 
> 
> No words, only stickers...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

This sticker needs to happen!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> No words, only stickers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Fusion Racing just showed me this sticker, I will be buying many of these if they ever become available!
Click to expand...

I just spent 30 minutes trying to find it again. The steam workshop results were absolute crap when it came to searching for it. So after awhile I went to google images, nothing. Then I scrolled through "hot" on reddit for about 15 or 20 pages and finally found it.


----------



## BreakDown

I think Valve should have a list of all professional players that are on top teams, Virtus.Pro, Titan, Fnatic, Cloud 9, etc... and perform checks on their accounts for hacks on a regular basis.


----------



## OkanG

"I destroy Dreamhack and.. We no make it through groups haha aiaiai" -Pasza stream 2014

I love that guy


----------



## LDV617

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/vacationinkoklifornia


----------



## LDV617

http://www.hltv.org/blog/8956-the-truth-about-the-cheat-the-coder-and-me

Don't mean to double-post, buuuut this is interesting.

Do you have any info / statements on this? (dmasteR)

If this is true, there might be a handful of VACs to come. But this dude could also be a total story teller. He says he is going to write a blog about FODDER and the coders he has in pocket, tonight. Going to be an interesting day for sure.

EDIT: FODDER truth leaked by HandBanana on hltv before Seizune blogged it;

http://pastebin.com/Q4ccnF0N


----------



## Ukkooh

Pita's recent tweets are interesting to read as well. Remember to keep popcorn avaiable guys.


----------



## LDV617

lol for real

this is like one of those Brazilian soap operas (because people actually care about them)


----------



## dmasteR

KQLY getting banned in the top 10 of reddit.


----------



## OkanG

Number 8 on front page of reddit now







Man I wouldn't want to be him


----------



## MR-e

taken from hltv, LINK


----------



## lolllll117

Forget about KQLY for a second, look at #2. that's just pure evil...


----------



## funkmetal

Hey guys, I'm looking at getting a new mousepad to replace my Goliathus Extended Speed with my G700s? Any suggestions?


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Forget about KQLY for a second, look at #2. that's just pure evil...


This


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking at getting a new mousepad to replace my Goliathus Extended Speed with my G700s? Any suggestions?


Are you looking for another cloth pad? A faster cloth pad? Slower cloth pad? We need more details!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Forget about KQLY for a second, look at #2. that's just pure evil...


RIP comcat users.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you looking for another cloth pad? A faster cloth pad? Slower cloth pad? We need more details!


I'm really not sure, I've been using this mousepad for almost 3 years and before this I used a cheap small office mousepad. I've always wanted to try one of those hard metal mousepads but I don't know? I'm wanting one with more precision though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I'm really not sure, I've been using this mousepad for almost 3 years and before this I used a cheap small office mousepad. I've always wanted to try one of those hard metal mousepads but I don't know? I'm wanting one with more precision though.


Mousepads these days are all going to have essentially the same amount of precision. It all comes down to what you prefer, fast/slow cloth, or hard pad.


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you looking for another cloth pad? A faster cloth pad? Slower cloth pad? We need more details!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure, I've been using this mousepad for almost 3 years and before this I used a cheap small office mousepad. I've always wanted to try one of those hard metal mousepads but I don't know? I'm wanting one with more precision though.
Click to expand...

Im gonna say the Steelseries 4HD. Not huge, i havent noticed any tracking issues, can normally be found for around 20-30 bucks (in canada anyways). I know i loved how much smoother and effortless it was to swing the mouse around


----------



## Wezzor

*AND* there we go!


----------



## dmasteR

http://steamcommunity.com/id/GordonG/

Sf from Epsilon banned.

Welp, DreamHack Winter is gonna be really interesting. I believe this means Epsilon cannot participate at DreamHack.


----------



## el gappo

Annnnnd another one down, another one down, another one bites the dust!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/GordonG/

RIP Epsilon


----------



## Wezzor

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/GordonG/
> 
> Sf from Epsilon banned.
> 
> Welp, DreamHack Winter is gonna be really interesting. I believe this means Epsilon cannot participate at DreamHack.


Same reason as KQLY i'd imagine?


----------



## Wezzor

http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/2mxnrv/kioshima_empty_account/. Kioshima might be next. I found it funny how people spam his steam wall/timeline whatever you call it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Same reason as KQLY i'd imagine?


Yes, by the looks of it.

http://www.hltv.org/news/13642-titan-epsilon-disqualified-from-dhw

Titan and Epsilon Disqualified Officially.

https://twitter.com/LDLC_NBK/status/535602372228431873

LOL


----------



## PsYcHo29388

At this rate, dreamhack 2014 for csgo will look something like this...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> At this rate, dreamhack 2014 for csgo will look something like this...
> 
> -snip-


Best post I've seen was on Reddit. "What if Fiffy wasn't a bad player, he was the only one that didn't cheat." NiP might not have been as bad as people thought if other teams were playing with someone cheating.


----------



## PolyMorphist

If it wasn't obvious yet:

http://www.dreamhack.se/dhw14/2014/11/21/dreamhack-winter-2014-last-call-qualifier-this-saturday/
Quote:


> Earlier today the CS:GO community learned that a Titan player and an Epsilon player were VAC banned. This has been confirmed and, as a result of the team members' actions, Titan and Epsilon's places in the tournament were revoked. As a result, the Last Call Qualifier was designed to fill those spots in the tournament


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> At this rate, dreamhack 2014 for csgo will look something like this...


Hahahahhaa



More to come boys! Get that popcorn ready!


----------



## waylo88

BOMBS DROPPIN!


----------



## morbid_bean

So does anyone have a total count so far?

Bets on how many bans before the end of the week?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I'm really not sure, I've been using this mousepad for almost 3 years and before this I used a cheap small office mousepad. I've always wanted to try one of those hard metal mousepads but I don't know? I'm wanting one with more precision though.


I also have the G700s. I tried the G700s at Dreamhack on the logitech booth, you could try it on both their new mouse pads, the G440 Hard and the G240 Soft.

The soft one is a cloth mouse pad like any other, but the hard is made of rought hard plastic, and it makes the mouse glide so well. I bought it and i recomend it for this mouse. Apparently the mouse feet will erode much faster on a hard mat, so be prepared to buy mouse feet. I have been using my G700s with the G440 Hard mouse pad for about 6 months and the feet still look good to me, but i can tell they have been eaten up a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/GordonG/
> 
> Sf from Epsilon banned.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Titan and Epsilon Disqualified Officially.
> 
> https://twitter.com/LDLC_NBK/status/535602372228431873
> 
> LOL


Well.... i dont know what to say. If this is not some false positive, and it does not look like it is, im very glad all these cheaters are getting caught. But if this continues we might have a very short dreamhack.

On a serious note, the CSGO pro scene looks like a joke right now.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> At this rate, dreamhack 2014 for csgo will look something like this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## delledonne

xXxFaZeKoOkLi420Xx


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delledonne*
> 
> xXxFaZeKoOkLi420Xx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that was faster than i thought.


----------



## Cloudy

Eventful day eh? It's sad that the scene has to deal with this, especially with how on how quickly it was seeming to grow.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> Eventful day eh? It's sad that the scene has to deal with this, especially with how on how quickly it was seeming to grow.







I think people are finding it more entertaining than anything. It really sucks for the legit players that got screwed over (Scream got his spot taken on Titan by a cheater and doesn't get to go to dreamhack because of another cheater!!!) but hopefully Valve see this as an opportunity to up their anti cheat game. Gabe knows we need it!

There was an update just now btw!

Quote:


> *Release Notes for 11/21/2014*
> 
> 21 Nov 2014 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [DREAMHACK 2014]
> - Added DreamHack 2014 Team Stickers and Legends Capsule
> - Enabled the DreamHack 2014 Pick'Em Challenge
> - Enabled DreamHack 2014 tab in the Watch Panel
> 
> [OPERATION VANGUARD]
> - Added Mission FAQ to the Operation Vanguard website: http://www.counter-strike.net/operationvanguard/
> - Mission cooldowns now display hours remaining in the mission panel and journal.
> - Added a display showing how many missions a user can complete in the mission panel and journal.
> - Added help text tooltip for the mission panel.
> - Added Steam rich presence and twitch.tv integration data for Operation Vanguard maps.
> - Fixed de_dust2 Galil mission
> - Fixed bonus deathmatch weapon score calculation for missions.
> 
> [MATCHMAKING]
> - Added three restrictions to Competitive Matchmaking:
> - If a player does not have a competitive Skill Group, they will not be able to queue in a party with a player having a very high Skill Group
> - Accounts are restricted to two Competitive wins per day until they receive their competitive Skill Group
> - Unless they are in a party of 5, players will not be able to queue for Competitive Matchmaking if their skill group range is very large.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Fixed a case where the deathmatch bonus weapon panel was showing an uninitialized weapon icon.
> - Made host_framerate convar accessible with sv_cheats enabled ( for movie makers )
> - Spectators and GOTV viewers can now spectate grenades thrown by players. To do this, press and hold the Left Alt key when the player you are observing throws a grenade. Your camera will follow the grenade until you release the Left Alt key or the grenade explodes/expires.
> - Fixed Alerts panel showing incorrect layout for certain bans and cooldowns.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Bug fixes on Workout, Season, Facade, Bazaar and Marquis


----------



## Imprezzion

But what is very large.. I mean, I'm MGE. 60% of my (fun)clan plays CS:GO cause they bought it for like, €5 some times and we like to play comp but they are mostly like, silver 5 to Gold 2...
I really hope I can still play with them...

I do absolutely LOVE what they've done with ''unrankeds''. Perfect solution.

And I must've missed something.. What's with all the talk about bans in the comp scene? What's going on??


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> But what is very large.. I mean, I'm MGE. 60% of my (fun)clan plays CS:GO cause they bought it for like, €5 some times and we like to play comp but they are mostly like, silver 5 to Gold 2...
> I really hope I can still play with them...
> 
> I do absolutely LOVE what they've done with ''unrankeds''. Perfect solution.
> 
> And I must've missed something.. What's with all the talk about bans in the comp scene? What's going on??


KQLY of Titan got VACCED and SF from Epsilon.

You betting today @dmasteR ?



Great odds against Kio and Kenny!


----------



## chemicalfan

Those competitive changes are interesting....I don't like the newbie cooldown, what if you buy the game, play the hell out of DM & casual, then on your week off work, you're like "now I'm gonna get my rank!". It'd be better to link it to play hours somehow (I can't see that many smurfs bothering to idle for 50 hours just to get a comp rank).

The pro banning - KQLY from Titan & Sf from Epsilon have been VAC banned, and now Titan & Epsilon are DQ from DHW

Edit: Thought it was 2 comp wins per week. 2 comp wins per day isn't bad. If you win 50% of your games, that's 4 games per day, and with some deathmatching it's probably enough CSGO for 1 day lol


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Great odds against Kio and Kenny!


Some of the YouTube vids of KennyS I've seen have had me raising my eyebrows, but I just put it down to tick/YouTube FPS, and that he's on meth or something.

Edit: Sorry for DP, didn't realise previous post was ninja'd (sort of)


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> But what is very large.. I mean, I'm MGE. 60% of my (fun)clan plays CS:GO cause they bought it for like, €5 some times and we like to play comp but they are mostly like, silver 5 to Gold 2...
> I really hope I can still play with them...
> 
> *I do absolutely LOVE what they've done with ''unrankeds''. Perfect solution.*
> 
> And I must've missed something.. What's with all the talk about bans in the comp scene? What's going on??


I don't understand, what is this a "solution" to? Just to slow down cheaters, only allowing them 2 wins a day at first for their first 5 days? I doubt it will bother most of them, they just use multiple accounts anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> KQLY of Titan got VACCED and SF from Epsilon.
> 
> You betting today @dmasteR
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great odds against Kio and Kenny!


LOL that's funny. I'd bet on ChrisJ cheating, and against the rest. Oh and Apex... probably would skip that bet.

I don't think any of the other 14 teams in DHW will have a cheater banned.

They banned these 2 cheaters right before the stickers came out. They had to do this so they didn't have team stickers for teams that got disqualified. So unless they get detected between now and the tournament, no more will get banned.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> They banned these 2 cheaters right before the stickers came out. They had to do this so they didn't have team stickers for teams that got disqualified. So unless they get detected between now and the tournament, no more will get banned.


Never know, someone might get banned mid game on the main stage.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Never know, someone might get banned mid game on the main stage.


That would so shameful for the whole community


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> That would so shameful for the whole community


But also hilarious, and kind of legendary. Kinda like if your pants fell down during a penalty shoot out at the world cup or something


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Today is going to be challenging, for I am selling off my collection of 300+ cases and other garbage in order to purchase a Deagle blaze while they are so cheap right now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



32x Winter Offensive
52x Phoenix
17x Community Capsule 1
44x Weapon Case 2
25x Winter eSports
16x Sticker Capsule 2
15x Sticker Capsule 1
72x Weapon Case 3
14x Summer Esports 2014
8x Operation Breakout Case

5x LDLC
4x fnatic
4x Cloud9
3x Virtus.Pro
1x Virtus.Pro ((Holo))
3x HellRaisers
3x Team Dignitas
2x Titan
1x Ninjas in Pyjamas
1x Natus Vincere


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Today is going to be challenging, for I am selling off my collection of 300+ cases and other garbage in order to purchase a Deagle blaze while they are so cheap right now.]


Guessing the prices dropped further because everyone is trying to buy the new stickers/capsules. I've still got 80 Cologne capsules, going to have to wait on those until everyone has sold theirs to buy the DHW ones.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Today is going to be challenging, for I am selling off my collection of 300+ cases and other garbage in order to purchase a Deagle blaze while they are so cheap right now.]
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing the prices dropped further because everyone is trying to buy the new stickers/capsules. I've still got 80 Cologne capsules, going to have to wait on those until everyone has sold theirs to buy the DHW ones.
Click to expand...

If I end up getting a deagle blaze and have money left over, I will use that to buy the DHW14 stickers directly off the market when they reach a low enough price, then I'll probably also use my amazon money when I get it and then buy some more.

Chances are though, I'm gonna ask dmaster to let me borrow some again


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> But also hilarious, and kind of legendary. Kinda like if your pants fell down during a penalty shoot out at the world cup or something


I laughed so hard that my boss told me I could leave and enjoy my weekend. Thanks


----------



## Aventadoor

So I was looking forward to a fun weekend of CSGO, but I guess not...
I was playing MM, leading 9-2 on Inferno. Then suddenly my team gets timed out.
It took a little bit to get back in and then the results was 9-4. Then the game froze, I got timed out and so did 9/10 players.
I did everything I could to reconnect, but it dident work. So what do I get? 7 day ban...
Thank you Valve!

I watched the demo and there was basicly 1 player who dident get timed out. He got 9-11 before 9/10 players got cooldown... GG


----------



## BreakDown

The timeout bug again? this happened to me and my friends during breakout, a high percentage of the mathces we played people would randomly disconnect, sometimes in our team somtimes on the enemies, but it would happen often. It lasted around a full week.


----------



## Aventadoor

Never go right behind a guy...
Else this might happen!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Was able to pick up a Deagle Blaze for $26 after selling all my cases, then I picked up some stickers for voting.

Twas a good day.


----------



## w35t

Added three restrictions to Competitive Matchmaking:
- If a player does not have a competitive Skill Group, they will not be able to queue in a party with a player having a very high Skill Group
- Accounts are restricted to two Competitive wins per day until they receive their competitive Skill Group
- Unless they are in a party of 5, players will not be able to queue for Competitive Matchmaking if their skill group range is very large

Thank god, finally an effort to restrict smurfs


----------



## funkmetal

So as stated yesterday I was looking at replacing my mousepad. I decided to go with a friend's recommendation and get the Corsair MM600 Metal Dual Sided Mouse Mat and boy was the difference noticeable! I joined a random Casual Lobby on Dust 2 to to try it out, ended up carrying the team 22-10 with the next closest person getting 10 frags. Then I went into a Comp Match also on Dust 2. Ended up being first on the team until the last round when a guy passed me by 2 points because of the kill he got and we won 16-6. I don't really understand why but it feels like this new mousepad is forcing me to aim at head level but I love it


----------



## Aventadoor

The pad must have built in Kukli cheat


----------



## BreakDown

Epsilon have announced that they have dispensed with the services of Gordon "Sf" Giry following the player's VAC ban.

"Meanwhile, Epsilon stated that they may take legal action against Giry for the losses incurred by the organisation as a result of the player's ban."

source: http://www.hltv.org/news/13648-epsilon-release-sf


----------



## delledonne

I'm debating whether to buy an Artisan Raiden or Shiden, or to just buy a hard pad (thinking of trying out a g440).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Epsilon have announced that they have dispensed with the services of Gordon "Sf" Giry following the player's VAC ban.
> 
> "Meanwhile, Epsilon stated that they may take legal action against Giry for the losses incurred by the organisation as a result of the player's ban."
> 
> source: http://www.hltv.org/news/13648-epsilon-release-sf


Crazy thing about him is his steam ID -- STEAM_0:0:18. lol that's gotta suck pretty bad to be banned on a 2 digit account. Not to mention all the $ he had in his inventory. I believe the most expensive item he had was a Dragon Lore worth around $500, on top of whatever else he had.


----------



## BreakDown

Titan have also kicked Kqly out of the team officialy

"Considering the information we now have at our disposal, it is no longer possible for Titan to maintain trust in our player. We have therefore taken the decision to dismiss Hovik "KQLY" Tovmassian from the team effective immediately."

Source: http://titan.pro/news/read/Statement-Regarding-DreamHack-Winter-2014/20

Theres a statement by Kqly on his facebook, but its in french, here is a rough translation from reddit:

"As you saw yesterday, i have been banned by VAC and unfortunatly it was deserved.

I wanted to say that i'm really sorry for all the people who supported me, i'm aware that with this (expletive), my career is over and that my team is in a really bad situation. They didn't deserved that.

At the end of august, someone put me in contact with a dev called supex0 ( he had solid point and explained me that a lot of pros where using his soft ). I was curious, he gave me the access for 7days, and like an idiot, the temptation was too high and i wanted to try to see what it does on MM and FFA server.

Then i stop using it, i just joined Titan and i didn't need to take some useless risks while i had all i needed: A high level team, a good org... My curiosity killed my carreer after 12 years on the game.

I lost everything, and i'm not waiting for compasion, i did the stupid move and i will assume it. Unfortunatly everything stop here and one more time i'm sorry ."

Source: https://www.facebook.com/KQLYY/posts/663241367127259


----------



## marduke83

Well now this is a very interesting read.. http://www.hltv.org/blog/8956-the-truth-about-the-coder-me-and-the-infamous-baking-bread-cheat

Also question, should I still hold onto my ESL one cologne sticker capsules 'in hope' that they will increase in value again, because they have dropped off alot in the last few weeks, or should I just open them all and see what I get? I have about 50 capsules (mix of legends and challengers).


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Well now this is a very interesting read.. http://www.hltv.org/blog/8956-the-truth-about-the-coder-me-and-the-infamous-baking-bread-cheat
> 
> Also question, should I still hold onto my ESL one cologne sticker capsules 'in hope' that they will increase in value again, because they have dropped off alot in the last few weeks, or should I just open them all and see what I get? I have about 50 capsules (mix of legends and challengers).


What is their current value? I stocked up when they were 25 cents. I sold them all for 75 cents or more so I was quite happy. It only took a week or or 2 at most to get that return. I will definitely be doing something similar this time around.


----------



## marduke83

current value is around 35c. I just opened 6 and got normal stickers worth 15c... maybe I'll just sell the capsules.


----------



## Sikkamore

I stopped AWPing so much and started using rifles. My gun game is getting back to normal now xD haha

EDIT: Idk what's going on... But Flusha just tweeted this at just over 5am Eastern. 'hahaha bleeping hltv, you never fail to amuse me'


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Well now this is a very interesting read.. http://www.hltv.org/blog/8956-the-truth-about-the-coder-me-and-the-infamous-baking-bread-cheat


Thanks for posting! It was indeed very intresting reading that.


----------



## Ukkooh

Just posting an ace I got today. First match of the day with no warmup and I managed to pull this off on the 2nd round force buy. Thank you cs god for your blessings!

Edit: If KQLY isn't lying it seems that valve has detected supex0's cheat a long time ago with maybe some other private cheats. We should be getting more VAC bans in the pro scene soon.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Added three restrictions to Competitive Matchmaking:
> - If a player does not have a competitive Skill Group, they will not be able to queue in a party with a player having a very high Skill Group
> - Accounts are restricted to two Competitive wins per day until they receive their competitive Skill Group
> - Unless they are in a party of 5, players will not be able to queue for Competitive Matchmaking if their skill group range is very large


What do they mean by "very large" skill group range? Would you say 5 levels?


----------



## delledonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I stopped AWPing so much and started using rifles. My gun game is getting back to normal now xD haha
> 
> EDIT: Idk what's going on... But Flusha just tweeted this at just over 5am Eastern. 'hahaha bleeping hltv, you never fail to amuse me'


Might have to do with someone posting this:




Basically in this clip, right after he ninja'd, he killed Happy, then his crosshair snaps onto Apex through the smoke before he runs into CT.

There's just a witch-hunt going on right now, so I think this kind of stuff will be popping up on HLTV and reddit. I'm not saying flusha was using cheats here; my stance is that there are some more pros out there using cheats that will be caught soon (apparently), but I'm not going to accuse certain ones just because certain videos look fishy, when I don't have all the knowledge of what went on (calls, 16 tick, broadcast vs actual play, sounds, thought process).

Just look at the recent 3k from NBK on Inferno B site that was broadcasted: everybody including Anders and Semmler watched him kill 3 T's through a smoke. It looked like blatant walling... until there was a demo released that showed his vision wasn't even blocked by the smoke, he could clearly see them.

I just hope this whole mess gets resolved soon.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That did look like a snap, and not a scroll.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delledonne*
> 
> Might have to do with someone posting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically in this clip, right after he ninja'd, he killed Happy, then his crosshair snaps onto Apex through the smoke before he runs into CT.
> 
> There's just a witch-hunt going on right now, so I think this kind of stuff will be popping up on HLTV and reddit. I'm not saying flusha was using cheats here; my stance is that there are some more pros out there using cheats that will be caught soon (apparently), but I'm not going to accuse certain ones just because certain videos look fishy, when I don't have all the knowledge of what went on (calls, 16 tick, broadcast vs actual play, sounds, thought process).
> 
> Just look at the recent 3k from NBK on Inferno B site that was broadcasted: everybody including Anders and Semmler watched him kill 3 T's through a smoke. It looked like blatant walling... until there was a demo released that showed his vision wasn't even blocked by the smoke, he could clearly see them.
> 
> I just hope this whole mess gets resolved soon.


The snap to apartments is nothing suspicious. He killed a guy A ramp, the only other logical place a player could be is A apartments. The witch hunt is getting obnoxious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> That did look like a snap, and not a scroll.


It's honestly the logical thing to do. You're trying to save your weapon/armor after the round win, you'll quickly snap your crosshair to the most logical spot the enemy would be. Also notice where he "snaps" its the entrance of apartments where he also hears him running out of.

No way am I saying it's impossible that he isn't cheating, but you can't take much from these clips. Thats why they were clipped to begin with, was because they showed excellent gamesense/aim/etc.


----------



## Kyal

the most amusing thing about flushas mirage clip is people claiming he looks at booth to be less suspicious. infact he's just looking for jw's awp.
hltv 10/10


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The snap to apartments is nothing suspicious. He killed a guy A ramp, the only other logical place a player could be is A apartments. The witch hunt is getting obnoxious.


Calling out someone who has done nothing suspicious as a hacker is a matchmaking tradition, though.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm pretty sure he would've heard apartments. Plenty of times, I've snapped my crosshair through smoke and sprayed along with the footsteps and gotten the kills.

In MM, once on Mirage, I saw a guy at A as I was rounding the corner from CT just before the smoke bloomed and he was running toward the booth and sprayed him down. He seemed to think I was hacking, and then I did it twice, to the same guy, through smoke, just listening for footsteps, in order to piss him off.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The snap to apartments is nothing suspicious. He killed a guy A ramp, the only other logical place a player could be is A apartments. The witch hunt is getting obnoxious.
> It's honestly the logical thing to do. You're trying to save your weapon/armor after the round win, you'll quickly snap your crosshair to the most logical spot the enemy would be. Also notice where he "snaps" its the entrance of apartments where he also hears him running out of.
> 
> No way am I saying it's impossible that he isn't cheating, but you can't take much from these clips. Thats why they were clipped to begin with, was because they showed excellent gamesense/aim/etc.


Watch the video 4x or 5x slowed and it looks like an aimbot/assist for sure. However it could have been luck too but it indeed is suspicious.

Edit: Its kind of funny that he also happens to use 8 bullets at the spray and landed a hs.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Watch the video 4x or 5x slowed and it looks like an aimbot/assist for sure. However it could have been luck too but it indeed is suspicious.


Remember, you're watching a demo. Demos don't look anything like your actual mouse movements.

This is a video of me playing about a year ago that looks like I'm hacking. If you've ever played with me, you'd know I'm too terrible to be hacking.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Remember, you're watching a demo. Demos don't look anything like your actual mouse movements.
> 
> This is a video of me playing about a year ago that looks like I'm hacking. If you've ever played with me, you'd know I'm too terrible to be hacking.


16tick demo*

need a POV demo(fulltickrate) to tell.


----------



## BreakDown

I think this witch hunt has to stop. Im upset by the VAC bans, but being suspicous about every time a player pulls off an amazing move is just ridiculous. my 2 cents.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I think this witch hunt has to stop. Im upset by the VAC bans, but being suspicois about every time a players pulls off an amazing move is just ridiculous. my 2 cents.


Same here. Why is no one witch hunting GTR? I remember that back stab and 3k after wards with an AK against Fnatic on Inferno. Why not question that?!


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Same here. Why is no one witch hunting GTR? I remember that back stab and 3k after wards with an AK against Fnatic on Inferno. Why not question that?!


tbh its probably because getright was a toptier player in 1.6, some of the players in question weren't at the top level in older CS versions. so people are lyk omgz hes a gud playa from 1.6 cant b chetr x-D.
hltv & reddit are full of a LOT of stupid people


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> tbh its probably because getright was a toptier player in 1.6, some of the players in question weren't at the top level in older CS versions. so people are lyk omgz hes a gud playa from 1.6 cant b chetr x-D.
> hltv & reddit are full of a LOT of stupid people


QFT at the end there lol

And man I'm trying to play Back Alley on MM for my coin... Come across two little trolls/de-rankers -_- can't win a single round because of them so I'm just sitting in spawn waiting it out.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Watch the video 4x or 5x slowed and it looks like an aimbot/assist for sure. However it could have been luck too but it indeed is suspicious.
> 
> Edit: Its kind of funny that he also happens to use 8 bullets at the spray and landed a hs.


16tick demo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I think this witch hunt has to stop. Im upset by the VAC bans, but being suspicious about every time a player pulls off an amazing move is just ridiculous. my 2 cents.


Agreed. It's literally getting insane, and it's not going to do anything.

You know all the people in twitch chat crying about people cheating? Yep, they've all came out of the woodwork.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 16tick demo.
> Agreed. It's literally getting insane, and it's not going to do anything.
> 
> You know all the people in twitch chat crying about people cheating? Yep, they've all came out of the woodwork.


Have you seen tweets to some of these players on twitter too? Way out of hand. I had 'JWonderchild <3' in my username on Steam and had to remove it because I was constantly getting harassed from it. People need to grow up.


----------



## Kyal

@Dmaster

What do you think of this;


----------



## el gappo

The witch-hunt is a little crazy. But when we all know first hand what a failure VAC is as an anti cheat, how much money is on the line, how close we were to having 3 different cheaters at a Major and how many seriously sketchy clips are all coming out of the one team, it's certainly enough to raise eyebrows.

Even if they are all clean, we can be sure all this noise is going to keep Valve on their toes and the players on their best behavior.


----------



## Wezzor

But guys even as a fnatic fanboy you cannot defend flusha especially not on the dust2. I mean first of all how he locks on the target but also that he fires a shot. I mean why the hell would he want to give away his position especially when that spot is not wallbangable.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> But guys even as a fnatic fanboy you cannot defend flusha especially not on the dust2. I mean first of all how he locks on the target but also that he fires a shot. I mean why the hell would he want to give away his position especially when that spot is not wallbangable.


He's just baiting him out guis!

Some funny stuff on twitter right now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536479351618154496


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> He's just baiting him out guis!


hahaha not even going to answer that.
Well, it will be *really* intresting to see how fnatic will perform now during DHW.


----------



## starmanwarz

So I have a Minimal Wear Crimson Web Butterfly Knife, anyone knows what would be the best way to sell it for keys? Also, how many keys should I expect? There aren't any of these in the market now but the last one was sold for 322 Euros.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> hahaha not even going to answer that.
> Well, it will be *really* intresting to see how fnatic will perform now during DHW.


Will be hilarious if C9 and HR send them packing. If Bravado beat them.....

A few of the clips for those that haven't been following the pitchfork brigade.

Quote:


> Very weird, almost perfect lock on prefire through boxes on Dust_2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An M4A1 spray which (look closely) kills an innocent bystander:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swipes through smoke and instantly stops to follow a person's head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A spray down which very well could just be lucky bullet spread (slow-motion in the end):


I'd ban if it was overwatch


----------



## Wezzor

This video is much better for the mirage one. That's not an natural movement at all and especially not through an smoke.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> @Dmaster
> 
> What do you think of this;


Same response as I would for all of these. Isolated incident, and people are literally pulling one clip out of the 100's of matches they played.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> This video is much better for the mirage one. That's not an natural movement at all and especially not through an smoke.


Again, this was posted earlier in this thread.

The guy is running out of apartments. Nothing suspicious. He flicks exactly to where he hears the guy, he flicks for what would be a wide peek. Then looks for the awp as this player isn't chasing him.

People are literally cherry picking clips its insane.

Watch any of my demos, the exact same things happen. I must be cheating too......









EDIT: I hate to break it to everyone, but the whole "Workshop cheat" has been proven incorrect over and over, I won't go any farther than that. Most of these clips are from LAN events, and they were not cheating at the LAN events.

Not to mention, supex0 cheat wasn't active during these times.

One more EDIT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The guy is running out of apartments. Nothing suspicious. He flicks exactly to where he hears the guy, he flicks for what would be a wide peek. Then looks for the awp as this player isn't chasing him.
> 
> People are literally cherry picking clips its insane.
> 
> Watch any of my demos, the exact same things happen. I must be cheating too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I hate to break it to everyone, but the whole "Workshop cheat" has been proven incorrect over and over, I won't go any farther than that. Most of these clips are from LAN events, and they were not cheating at the LAN events.


No you aren't cheating and I know that. <3

Nah, but I won't argue with you dmasteR since you've much more knowledge about this game than me and know what's possible and not. We can only wait and see what will happend. Anyway, I found this twitter post hillarious

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536489309227208704


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> No you aren't cheating and I know that. <3
> 
> Nah, but I won't argue with you dmasteR since you've much more knowledge about this game than me and know what's possible and not. We can only wait and see what will happend. Anyway, I found this twitter post hillarious
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536489309227208704


Ya, I've been keeping up with the tweets. It's literally insane coming from Pita, considering of all people to understand, you would think he would.

Not to mention, cheats these days don't make the mistake of aiming people through walls anymore (Dust2 clip). They normally have a On/Off function for that. No one who wants to look legitimate would ever turn that on....





Have any of you watched this before?

That's what game sense/understanding the game/timing/etc all comes down to. If someone did this in CS:GO right now, they would be instantly overwatched and banned.

Again, I'm not completely ruling out that they cheated, but simply based off those clips. All I see is a huge community witch hunting.

People pulled 4 clips (4 rounds essentially), out of how many matches Flusha has played? Multiple that by a minimum of 16 rounds played....


----------



## Kyal

I don't think he cheats, was just curious of your opinion on it. I'd love to see POV demos of the accused shots/flicks


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, I've been keeping up with the tweets. It's literally insane coming from Pita, considering of all people to understand, you would think he would.
> 
> Not to mention, cheats these days don't make the mistake of aiming people through walls anymore (Dust2 clip). They normally have a On/Off function for that. No one who wants to look legitimate would ever turn that on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you watched this before?
> 
> That's what game sense/understanding the game/timing/etc all comes down to. If someone did this in CS:GO right now, they would be instantly overwatched and banned.
> 
> Again, I'm not completely ruling out that they cheated, but simply based off those clips. All I see is a huge community witch hunting.
> 
> People pulled 4 clips (4 rounds essentially), out of how many matches Flusha has played? Multiple that by a minimum of 16 rounds played....


That's a sick clip I must agree. But there is a *big* difference between CS 1.6 and CS:GO. In CS 1.6 you could basically wallbang everywhere which you cannot on CS:GO. I would not even accuse n0thing for that clip just because he pretty knew *exactly* where the enemy would be. He also have a natural movement for me. I remember myself have does kinds of rounds in CS 1.6 even if it happened rarely. But flusha movements on those clips aren't natural at all for me. I mean if we take for example d2 there are 2 things I still don't understand.
1. Why would he even try to wallbang a wall that is not even wallbangable and reveal his own postions?
2. How could he possibly know the enemy being there and so fast and precisely lock the target like that through a wall when he was a moment before looking short? It makes no sense and he doesn't even know where the enemy will appear which n0thing can pretty much figure out.

Anyway, it'll be very intresting to follow this and I really enjoy this kind of drama.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> That's a sick clip I must agree. But there is a *big* difference between CS 1.6 and CS:GO. In CS 1.6 you could basically wallbang everywhere which you cannot on CS:GO. I would not even accuse n0thing for that clip just because he pretty knew *exactly* where the enemy would be. He also have a natural movement for me. I remember myself have does kinds of rounds in CS 1.6 even if it happened rarely. But flusha movements on those clips aren't natural at all for me. I mean if we take for example d2 there are 2 things I still don't understand.
> 1. Why would he even try to wallbang a wall that is not even wallbangable and reveal his own postions?
> 2. How could he possibly know the enemy being there and so fast and precisely lock the target like that through a wall when he was a moment before looking short? It makes no sense and he doesn't even know where the enemy will appear which n0thing can pretty much figure out.
> 
> Anyway, it'll be very intresting to follow this and I really enjoy this kind of drama.


Mouse gets stuck, mouse malfunctions because it's being swiped too quickly. Too many things could have happened on the dust2 clip. It's the only one I thought was remotely sketchy, but they were losing really badly during that match (3-12 half time score I believe). Plus "cheats these days don't make the mistake of aiming people through walls anymore ".

Will you be attending DreamHack Winter?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Mouse gets stuck, mouse malfunctions because it's being swiped too quickly. Too many things could have happened on the dust2 clip. It's the only one I thought was remotely sketchy, but they were losing really badly during that match (3-12 half time score I believe). Plus "cheats these days don't make the mistake of aiming people through walls anymore ".
> 
> Will you be attending DreamHack Winter?


Not this year. Have been there 3 times in a row now and I think it's time for a little pause.







Are you going there?


----------



## Kyal

When people call the last kill in this clip a cheated frag, I just don't think they should ever accuse anyone again;





ty hltv


----------



## PsYcHo29388

As most other people, I'm 200% tired of the community just going through every single good or amazing clip from X player on X team and then going "Wow that wuz so hax he guna b getin vacation'd"

I've seen all the clips posted here and it does look like an aimbot, but there are lots other factors involved that have also been mentioned before, 16tick rate demos are the best at deceiving people.

The only way to tell for sure if these plays were indeed hacks, is to wait for more VAC bans to appear and for one of them to be on the player(s) at question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Mouse gets stuck, mouse malfunctions because it's being swiped too quickly. Too many things could have happened on the dust2 clip. It's the only one I thought was remotely sketchy, but they were losing really badly during that match (3-12 half time score I believe). Plus "cheats these days don't make the mistake of aiming people through walls anymore ".
> 
> Will you be attending DreamHack Winter?
> 
> 
> 
> Not this year. Have been there 3 times in a row now and I think it's time for a little pause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going there?
Click to expand...

DMASTER FOR CASTER 2015!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Very weird, almost perfect lock on prefire through boxes on Dust_2:


What kind of pro level hacker would toggle on at such a stupid moment?
Quote:


> An M4A1 spray which (look closely) kills an innocent bystander:


What aimbot is bad enough that it can't kill someone 5 feet in front of you but it can instadink a guy behind him?
Quote:


> A spray down which very well could just be lucky bullet spread (slow-motion in the end):


That's not even a lucky spray, he just pulled the spray over and the guy on the left had low health.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What kind of pro level hacker would toggle on at such a stupid moment?


You're not the right guy to analyze these since you clearly don't know how the private hack that was detected works.


----------



## BreakDown

So here is my biggest issues with people looking at clips and looking for hacks.

First one is that you are taking a single clip out of hundreds or thousands of hours of gameplay.
You do not know what the team calls/information was.
Its from a demo, which are unreliable.
Professional players, that understand the game better than you or me, cant really tell without a doubt if another pro is hacking, so why do you expect to find clues where people better prepared to find them failed.

The witch hunt will only hurt the game, if other pros are hacking, they will get caught sooner or later, dont waste energy on something that you cannot prove and that impacts the game in a negative way.

EDIT: also, i really doubt pro players would use obvious hacks like perfect aim bot that snaps to the enemy very artificially.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It's so true. It's one mouse movement out of hundreds, of course there are going to be a couple that look like they aim right at the other player.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> It's so true. It's one mouse movement out of hundreds, of course there are going to be a couple that look like they aim right at the other player.


Exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So here is my biggest issues with people looking at clips and looking for hacks.
> 
> First one is that you are taking a single clip out of hundreds or thousands of hours of gameplay.
> You do not know what the team calls/information was.
> Its from a demo, which are unreliable.
> Professional players, that understand the game better than you or me, cant really tell without a doubt if another pro is hacking, so why do you expect to find clues where people better prepared to find them failed.
> 
> The witch hunt will only hurt the game, if other pros are hacking, they will get caught sooner or later, dont waste energy on something that you cannot prove and that impacts the game in a negative way.
> 
> EDIT: also, i really doubt pro players would use obvious hacks like perfect aim bot that snaps to the enemy very artificially.


Thank you. Agreed 100%

Anyone ready for DreamHack? Going to be fantastic weekend of Counter Strike for a nice $250K :]


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> You're not the right guy to analyze these since you clearly don't know how the private hack that was detected works.


The accusations were that he aim locks onto peoples' heads. Considering that he flat out misses the guy in the video, I have to assume it's toggleable... or that he wasn't hacking.
Quote:


> Anyone ready for DreamHack? Going to be fantastic weekend of Counter Strike for a nice $250K :]


I think I'm gonna end up somewhere that has no internet, that weekend :[


----------



## BreakDown

Im ready for dreamhack, im really interested in how NiP are going to perform. I dont think they will win but it should be interesting. I really hope Virtus.Pro take this tournament but its going to be tough specially with Fnatic being on fire. Im also interested in seeing how cloud 9 perform, i like their team and just a little extra push might make them win big time.

Do any of you know if we will be able to hear the cast while watching the demo from GOTV like last time?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Im ready for dreamhack, im really interested in how NiP are going to perform. I dont think they will win but it should be interesting. I really hope Virtus.Pro take this tournament but its going to be tough specially with Fnatic being on fire. Im also interested in seeing how cloud 9 perform, i like their team and just a little extra push might make them win big time.
> 
> *Do any of you know if we will be able to hear the cast while watching the demo from GOTV like last time?*


Funny thing you mention that. Valve seems to have updated the codec for ingame voice in CS:GO. I assume that's for DreamHack, but yes we will absolutely be able to hear the casters in the Live GOTV during this event.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Not this year. Have been there 3 times in a row now and I think it's time for a little pause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going there?


If I could take the time off right now and fly to Sweden, you bet I would be there!


----------



## funkmetal

Damn, these new Matchmaking rules have completely screwed over me being able to play with friends. It's literally forcing me to solo queue. I really hope they reverse the ones dealing with the MM rank spread restrictions because I don't mind the only 2 Wins a day till placed rule


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Do any of you know if we will be able to hear the cast while watching the demo from GOTV like last time?


I ended up watching the matches on gotv and the caster in the background on twitch. Great image + sound quality (semmler voice on twitch was much clearer than on gotv)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I ended up watching the matches on gotv and the caster in the background on twitch. Great image + sound quality (semmler voice on twitch was much clearer than on gotv)


I think this will change though with the new update because they added in a new voice codec.

OP has been updated thanks to Psycho29388


----------



## daav1d




----------



## johnx2y

Hello guys. I don't know if this is the right place where to tell my problem related with this game, but here it is:

I have a very good pc retaled to what this game requires, i5 4460, amd 7870, 8g of ram @1600, ssd samsung 840, pcb Asus H97 Pro Gamer, and a 500w psu from Sirtec.

My FPS is high arround 200 to 300 most of the time, so my problem is not related to the actual performance of the game, it's more on the INPUT LAG, or something else similar to that. My mouse, Zowie FK1 @1mhz, 400 dpi, monitor, some Samsung wih 2ms gtg. All the time my recoil is just CRAZY, i can't aim **** from far distance. I user to be a DMG and now i went down about 3 levels, so clearly something went wrong down the road.

Before Intel config, i had a AMD 8350 + Asus M5A99X EVO, so i blamed AMD and go for the Intel platfrom. And guess what, the recoil problem is even bigger. Nothing i tried seemed to work, high settings, low settings, monitor @60hz, @75hz, mouse 500hz, 1000hz, win7, win8, installed the game on SSD, on HDD, i tested with a Nvidia card (560TI), i tested with another pair of RAM's, practically i changed my whole PC, only the PSU was allways the same. Can it be to blame? Doubt it... The temps are fine, the drivers up to date, the bios is up to date, the ping ingame is arround 80, when i play in my country servers is arround 20, so the network seems to be working ok (roumania guy here







).

So please tell me? Where is my problem? Is the response time so good on my pc that a 60hz monitor can't keep up with it? Or is it my PSU, please help me guys, i can't find pleasure in playing this game any more for about one year....really, i'm out of ideas....

PS: when i go at the gaming club, they have also 60hz monitors, pcb's with z87 chipset and 4460 or 2500k cpu's and 560 or 660 gpu's, very similar with my home setup and the game is purely a delight...nothing compared with what i have home. Theirs monitors are Asus v247 or something like that, i know it;s popular, i have a Samsung s23a350h. Clearly there is a problem somewhere....the monitor or the psu? I also tried a benq monitor with 5 ms, and it felt worse than mine.

Any advice is welcomed!! TX


----------



## chemicalfan

Has VSync enabled itself?
Other than that, it could be just lag. Do you have the same problem offline with bots?

Regarding DHW Pick 'Em - I didn't get involved at Cologne, but thought I might this time round, but what's it all about? By a sticker or two, then bet them in the pick 'em challenge? What do you win out of it?


----------



## johnx2y

No v sync activated, i would have 60fps max with it enabled, i go at 200-300 fps.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> No v sync activated, i would have 60fps max with it enabled, i go at 200-300 fps.


How bout mouse accel. It's enabled by default

Screw this update. Now I literally HAVE to smurf to play with my little brother. Thanks Valve









Anyone know exactly how many ranks different you can be? My alt is double AK and my brother is Silver 4 right now.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> How bout mouse accel. It's enabled by default
> 
> Screw this update. Now I literally HAVE to smurf to play with my little brother. Thanks Valve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know exactly how many ranks different you can be? My alt is double AK and my brother is Silver 4 right now.


I tried playing with a Nova 4 on one of my SMFC accounts, didn't work. It did work when I jumped on a DMG account with that Nova 4. I could play on my SMFC with a double ak at least. I don't know how big rank gap there can be tho.


----------



## johnx2y

i've tried with ingame raw input, i tried -noforce commands... it's not a mouse/accel issue, it some sort of nasty input lag, the game simply feels too stiff if you now what i mean, if i spray 5 bullets they go like crazy, the recoil should be more soft, uh, don't know how to explain better...


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Screw this update. Now I literally HAVE to smurf to play with my little brother. Thanks Valve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know exactly how many ranks different you can be? My alt is double AK and my brother is Silver 4 right now.


As a Nova 2 I can't play with a friend who is a Silver 2 but I can play with a MG2 so I don't know


----------



## johnx2y

Could it be the PSU not giving enough juice to the components?


----------



## johnx2y

I don't want to invest more money without any results....


----------



## delledonne

Do you mean like the game lagging/locking up during your spray? It could be a problem with your audio (you'll have to google around, I've heard of others having this problem). Or do you get an FPS drop during your spray? You could try "r_drawtracers_firstperson 0" in your console for that and see if it helps.


----------



## johnx2y

Neither of them, it's not choppy, it doens't stutter, the fps is above 200. It's a f'king huge input lag. My aiming skills allmost mean nothing in this game, i have to beat them with clever positions and other gimmics. Pure aim is soooo damn hard on my pc. At the gim it's like click -> headshot... at home is 30 clicks and the guy kills me with glock from pit and i'm in bmb site A ... i sooo hate this situation


----------



## chemicalfan

Is the problem the same offline with bots?


----------



## johnx2y

Dunno, i'll have to try that. But when writing ping in console, i'm on par with all the other people 80 to 100 ms, i have 0 choke and 0 loss in the net graph.

pingtest.net gives me a A class connection, speedtest.net also give great results like 80 mbps download and 20 mbps upload.


----------



## chemicalfan

It's not about ping, it's about server lag (like, the server doesn't have the guts at the time)


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> Dunno, i'll have to try that. But when writing ping in console, i'm on par with all the other people 80 to 100 ms, i have 0 choke and 0 loss in the net graph.
> 
> pingtest.net gives me a A class connection, speedtest.net also give great results like 80 mbps download and 20 mbps upload.


Try disabling multicore rendering. It is unplayable for me and makes aiming impossible.


----------



## johnx2y

If i disable multicore rendering i get around 100 fps, i don't find it satisfying


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Regarding DHW Pick 'Em - I didn't get involved at Cologne, but thought I might this time round, but what's it all about? By a sticker or two, then bet them in the pick 'em challenge? What do you win out of it?


You get a trophy depending on the amount of points you get. Either bronze, silver or gold.

@ johnx2y

Try it offline with bots and see if it still has a ton of lag, that way you can figure out if its connection related or actually your pc. If it is your pc, try a full reinstall of the game, uncap your FPS completely, try your mouse at 500Hz instead of 1000Hz.


----------



## chemicalfan

Wow, a trophy. That's kinda crap, I thought they might give you some kind of "mission reward" or something, maybe skins or rarer stickers. Something other than an achievement, basically.

Ahh well, I've got some money left in the account, I'll probably end up doing it just for kicks.








As I read on reddit (about Cologne), you can always re-sell the stickers afterwards, although I expect the value will go down the pan big time


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> If i disable multicore rendering i get around 100 fps, i don't find it satisfying


As long as you have an FPS that's higher than your monitors refresh rate it should be ok. Multicore rendering can be tricky to "feel right" in terms of input lag, from a programming standpoint. Disabling it will almost definitely reduce input lag, unless your FPS suffers too much.

It's almost definitely a software issue.
What does DPC Latency Checker report? Preferably this should report <1000 microseconds, or at least have a constant rate.

LatencyMon is also a good utility to debug input lag

I suggest you make a separate thread for this topic.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Wow, a trophy. That's kinda crap, I thought they might give you some kind of "mission reward" or something, maybe skins or rarer stickers. Something other than an achievement, basically.
> 
> Ahh well, I've got some money left in the account, I'll probably end up doing it just for kicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I read on reddit (about Cologne), you can always re-sell the stickers afterwards, although I expect the value will go down the pan big time


You are correct, for the past two tournaments that have had purchasable stickers for the teams, valve always reduced the price by 75% on the last day of a tournament, which effectively makes the stickers worthless.

However, if you are wanting to be rewarded for watching or participating in dreamhack, you cvan eventually get a souvenir drop by watching the matches, and then you can sell that for about $5-$30 depending on the type of case drop you get.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You are correct, for the past two tournaments that have had purchasable stickers for the teams, valve always reduced the price by 75% on the last day of a tournament, which effectively makes the stickers worthless.
> 
> However, if you are wanting to be rewarded for watching or participating in dreamhack, you cvan eventually get a souvenir drop by watching the matches, and then you can sell that for about $5-$30 depending on the type of case drop you get.


You say that, but the price drop does allow you to buy the capsules low and sell them for a guaranteed profit. Not sure how they'll do it this time because you can buy the stickers individually.


----------



## chemicalfan

I think there's a capsule that has holo & foil stickers in. Don't know how that works with the keys and that, as currently it looks like a guaranteed profit, and that can't be right (unless the capsules are expensive, can't check right now)

I'm set up to have Twitch running on my phone in the hope of getting a drop, and on Saturday I'll set my other rig to stream it via GOTV (hopefully if I'm playing comp on my laptop at the same time, I won't get big lag....?). If I get a Souvenir drop, I'll probably keep it for it's "coolness" value, unless it's from a crap team







Aren't the odds like 1 in 100, if you watch every minute of every match?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You are correct, for the past two tournaments that have had purchasable stickers for the teams, valve always reduced the price by 75% on the last day of a tournament, which effectively makes the stickers worthless.
> 
> However, if you are wanting to be rewarded for watching or participating in dreamhack, you cvan eventually get a souvenir drop by watching the matches, and then you can sell that for about $5-$30 depending on the type of case drop you get.
> 
> 
> 
> You say that, but the price drop does allow you to buy the capsules low and sell them for a guaranteed profit. Not sure how they'll do it this time because you can buy the stickers individually.
Click to expand...

Take a look at the Cologne stickers, they are still not worth very much. You are right about the capsules though, maybe it will be possible to make a huge profit over the holo/foil capsule.

Dreamhack Picks for anyone interested:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## waylo88

I can't be bothered to do the stickers thing this time. Don't feel like dropping $20 on them again and still not getting all the ones I need, only for the stickers to be cut down to $.25 on the last day.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I can't be bothered to do the stickers thing this time. Don't feel like dropping $20 on them again and still not getting all the ones I need, only for the stickers to be cut down to $.25 on the last day.


It's different this year. For the normal stickers needed to vote, you can buy each individual one for 99c and end up voting for everyone you want to for around $8. Meanwhile, the Fancy Holos and Foils are in a sticker capsule for $5.

Yeah, I will admit it does sound kinda dumb to blow money like that on some stupid trophy, but I have the money so to speak so I don't really mind.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Take a look at the Cologne stickers, they are still not worth very much. You are right about the capsules though, maybe it will be possible to make a huge profit over the holo/foil capsule.
> 
> Dreamhack Picks for anyone interested:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The capsules are still near enough double what they were on sale. If you have a load of them it's a decent profit. Say you bought 100 when they were £0.15 at a cost of £15, they're worth £30ish now. Not a big profit like the Katowice ones but still not bad really. Stickers aren't worth much, but I wouldn't buy them and open them with the intention of selling the stickers individually unless you could guarantee you'd get a bunch of valuable ones.

I have the same picks as you, not sure on Group A because HR might play like gods or they'll play like silvers. Cloud 9 seem a bit inconsistent really, but they _can_ beat a lot of top teams. The other 3 groups, barring any upsets should all go with the teams you've picked because the others aren't on the same level.

@ chemicalfan

They don't require keys but because of that the holo stickers are worth quite a lot less than the capsule. You'd need to get foils to make a decent profit, I bought and opened one for a giggle, got an NiP holo which I'll end up putting on something at a later date.


----------



## Sikkamore

Any advice on deranking fast? My alt needs to be deranked now in order for me to play with my friend. Update is so freaking dumb...


----------



## BreakDown

This is how you derrank fast, you can only buy scout as primary, you cant buy nades or pistols, youre not allowed to kill anyone without doing a 360 before shooting. If you kill anyone without doing a 360 you have to suicide 2 rounds in a row.

Guaranteed derrank tm


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> This is how you derrank fast, you can only buy scout as primary, you cant buy nades or pistols, youre not allowed to kill anyone without doing a 360 before shooting. If you kill anyone without doing a 360 you have to suicide 2 rounds in a row.
> 
> Guaranteed derrank tm


You should turn this into a more detailed steam guide.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You should turn this into a more detailed steam guide.


Nah, i charge for my expertise.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> This is how you derrank fast, you can only buy scout as primary, you cant buy nades or pistols, youre not allowed to kill anyone without doing a 360 before shooting. If you kill anyone without doing a 360 you have to suicide 2 rounds in a row.
> 
> Guaranteed derrank tm


That's kind of BS honestly. You're ruining the game for everyone else on your team.

If you want to derank, at least try and find a group somewhere that also wants to so you don't screw over everyone else on your team.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> That's kind of BS honestly. You're ruining the game for everyone else on your team.
> 
> If you want to derank, at least try and find a group somewhere that also wants to so you don't screw over everyone else on your team.


I know, im not doing this. But with the current MM limitations theres really not much that you can do other than derranking.

The issue here IMO is the system in place, i completley understand if someone wants to play with his friends.


----------



## lolllll117

Anyone else excited for Dreamhack?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Anyone else excited for Dreamhack?


Yes, I'm currently in a first class seat on the hype train


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Anyone else excited for Dreamhack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm currently in a first class seat on the hype train
Click to expand...

This kind of hype train?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Oh that had me laughing all the way through.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Any advice on deranking fast? My alt needs to be deranked now in order for me to play with my friend. Update is so freaking dumb...


I would like to know too, I want to play with my little brother sometimes. Also I'm still wondering exactly how many ranks different we can be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> This is how you derrank fast, you can only buy scout as primary, you cant buy nades or pistols, youre not allowed to kill anyone without doing a 360 before shooting. If you kill anyone without doing a 360 you have to suicide 2 rounds in a row.
> 
> Guaranteed derrank tm


It still takes a lot of matches to downrank. For me it's harder to rank down to Nova 4 (that's the lowest I've ever been) than it is to rank up to double AK -.-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> That's kind of BS honestly. You're ruining the game for everyone else on your team.
> 
> If you want to derank, at least try and find a group somewhere that also wants to so you don't screw over everyone else on your team.


Thank Valve for the update. Their update that a lot of people praised for helping "fight" smurfing, actually makes the problem worse because now you HAVE to smurf to play with low rank friends.

Now lower rank games will have higher skilled people in it more often.
Now medium-higher rank games will have more people trying to downrank.

Instead they should have just made it so low ranks don't count AS MUCH in the matchmaking algorithm, when they're partied with a higher rank. Say I'm a badge and my brother is Silver 4, they could count is as if he is Gold 3 or 4 and give us a match accordingly; against mostly AK ranks.


----------



## waylo88

It would be fine if they'd just release a 5v5 unranked mode to go along with it so you could play with anyone.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It would be fine if they'd just release a 5v5 unranked mode to go along with it so you could play with anyone.


unranked just isn't the same though, it's extremely boring, and not effective for teaching my brother so he can get better.


----------



## waylo88

If they do it like regular competitive 5v5, but just make it not ranked, it'd be fine. That would actually be the ideal way to teach someone how to play. League of Legends is setup that exact way and it works perfectly. I'm not talking 5v5 with casual rules.


----------



## BreakDown

I would love 5vs5 unranked.


----------



## el gappo

The mind games are real!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mind games are real!


I agree with him 100%. Pita tweeting that was so unprofessional and this was clearly his tactic. Witch hunt, witch hunt, witch hunt.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I agree with him 100%. Pita tweeting that was so unprofessional and this was clearly his tactic. Witch hunt, witch hunt, witch hunt.


It worked right? Get used to it.

Don't know if this was posted here already but...

http://titan.pro/news/read/Statement-Regarding-DreamHack-Winter-2014/20

What in the world is going on?


----------



## chemicalfan

What about Epsilon threatening legal action against Sf? Mental!!

And I think I've decided to start betting on CS, at Dreamhack








The pick 'em thing is just crap to me, but I wanna get involved somehow. Looked into betting actual cash, but the only sites I could find looked dodgy as. So CSGL it is I guess, just terrified of the scams, hacks & VAC. Am I better off creating a new Steam account, transferring an item worth "my betting balance" from main to the new one, then using that, and transferring the "profit skins" back to main for selling? Or would I need to buy a new copy of CS just for the trade? And, will I bump into other issues like a 7 day cooldown on trades or something weird like that? Or, is there no problem and I can safely use my main account on CSGL? I'm so paranoid about getting hacked & VAC'd that I refuse to even register on csgostats, lol


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, CSGL is flooded with scammers that add you and send you links to ''their accounts'' that are like, steamco*mn*unity.com or whatever...

Just pay attention to what your doing on CSGL and all is fine. I won my fair share of skins on there and traded some stuff. Just nothing really of value as I still don't have anything expensive. I only bet small amounts (like $1-$2 of skins).

I do have to say I really really enjoy playing the new map Workout







I love the overall setting, attention to detail and the many many flanking routes haha.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, I'm not planning to trade anything on it, just bet on Dreamhack really. My concern is getting hacked due my presence on the site (i.e. connecting my main Steam account to it), I don't plan to interact with anyone on it. Hoping that'll be alright, as I don't think creating a second Steam account, just for moving my items into it and betting them on CSGL, is gonna work in time.

I already get random users that look very "scammy" trying to add me on Steam, it's annoying that there isn't a report button (kinda like on Facebook). I'd like to see VAC bans for scamming (or attempted scamming)

Edit: I'll probably stick to using Linux for the time being as well, should protect against dodgy exe files and the other rubbish that floats around


----------



## chemicalfan

Double post because lack of caffeine.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> It's not about ping, it's about server lag (like, the server doesn't have the guts at the time)


What you suggest if it is about connection. Sometimes it works nice and smooth, but there is times when not. Its nice to have like 1 second delay in shots. Ping is static 25ms in net_graph and fps maxed 300. Can't use V-sync in this game


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What about Epsilon threatening legal action against Sf? Mental!!
> 
> And I think I've decided to start betting on CS, at Dreamhack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pick 'em thing is just crap to me, but I wanna get involved somehow. Looked into betting actual cash, but the only sites I could find looked dodgy as. So CSGL it is I guess, just terrified of the scams, hacks & VAC. Am I better off creating a new Steam account, transferring an item worth "my betting balance" from main to the new one, then using that, and transferring the "profit skins" back to main for selling? Or would I need to buy a new copy of CS just for the trade? And, will I bump into other issues like a 7 day cooldown on trades or something weird like that? Or, is there no problem and I can safely use my main account on CSGL? I'm so paranoid about getting hacked & VAC'd that I refuse to even register on csgostats, lol


You can always make another account to use on there and just trade the skins between that and your main. The way the betting works on there you send the skins to one of their bots via a trade link, as long as you follow all the instructions it should be fine, just don't add random people and click on their links. Also if you've got skins with stickers/name tags or a good pattern don't bet those as there is no guarantee you'll get the same item back. You'll get one that's the same quality but it wont be the one you bet.

dmasteR might be able to give you a few tips, I've heard he's had some success.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> You can always make another account to use on there and just trade the skins between that and your main. The way the betting works on there you send the skins to one of their bots via a trade link, as long as you follow all the instructions it should be fine, just don't add random people and click on their links. Also if you've got skins with stickers/name tags or a good pattern don't bet those as there is no guarantee you'll get the same item back. You'll get one that's the same quality but it wont be the one you bet.
> 
> dmasteR might be able to give you a few tips, I've heard he's had some success.


Hehe, yeah









I think my plan is out of luck, as I've just tried it and discovered that you can't trade on Steam without Steam Guard enabled. I'll test it when I get in from work tonight, but I'm pretty sure when I enable Steam Guard on the new account, I'll be hit with a 7 day cooldown









If that's what happens, I'll have to use my main. Is there any kind of privacy settings on CSGL to "block" the link between CSGL & Steam, such that other CSGL users can't get details of my Steam account? Like, can I rename it or hide it or something?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It would be fine if they'd just release a 5v5 unranked mode to go along with it so you could play with anyone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I would love 5vs5 unranked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> If they do it like regular competitive 5v5, but just make it not ranked, it'd be fine. That would actually be the ideal way to teach someone how to play. League of Legends is setup that exact way and it works perfectly. I'm not talking 5v5 with casual rules.


Agreed all around. No ranks would mean that most of the toxic players who play competitive would just continue playing that and I'd automatically do just as good as I do in deathmatch or casual because no matter if I play like a GE or a Silver 1, it's all in good fun and in learning how to play the game better and it's not all about ranks or wins, and as far as I'm concerned that's why so many people play competitive to begin with, they feel the need to always have a higher rank and and more wins and nothing else matters.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It should also match based on rank, but not affect rank in any way. That way you won't get a match with all Silvers vs you guys


----------



## el gappo

Link to the .99dmg interview that's just gone up;

http://csgo.99damage.de/de/interviews/23269-former-cheat-coder-says-it-all

Quote:


> *Former cheat-coder says it all*
> 
> In the last couple of days there were VAC-bans given to some professional players which exposed a never seen scandal. We had the chance to talk with a former cheat-coder who wants to stay anonym though. Nevertheless he came up with some details how the structure of the cheating-scene looks like and how much money a cheat-coder earns for his coding. The result is an exciting interview with answers you would have never imagined.
> 
> *How can we envision the cheating scene? Do the world's best cheat-coders know each other, or is everyone doing his own thing, trying to develop the best hack? How many guys out there are offering private hacks?*
> 
> All the people in this scene are connected to each other. Two of the best cheat-coders, ko1n and supex0, are from Germany. There's supposed to be a really good coder in Russia, but I didn't see any source code from him yet, so I can't say much about him. But there is also a damn good one in Denmark called Tobys who can be compared to ko1n. Organner on the other hand is not a good hack, there is a big difference between our private hacks and x22, Organner, or Yunosolution.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> It should also match based on rank, but not affect rank in any way. That way you won't get a match with all Silvers vs you guys


Wouldn't affect me much since my skill group has been expired for almost 5 months now.


Spoiler: Warning: A Completely stupid and unethical story awaits thee



Imagine a VAC ban wave happening right at the semi-finals, then suddenly a huge tube emerges from the ceiling labeled "The Official Gaben VACuum" and sucks up everyone affected by the ban wave. Gaben then proceeds to roll onto the main stage, says "What's not to like?" while the number 3 is projected all over the walls.

People scream and shout in excitement before the word "VAC" appears next to all the 3s. Gaben rolls away with a high pitched laughter as more people are sucked into the VACuum.

And that pretty much sums up what will happen at DHW.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Hehe, yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my plan is out of luck, as I've just tried it and discovered that you can't trade on Steam without Steam Guard enabled. I'll test it when I get in from work tonight, but I'm pretty sure when I enable Steam Guard on the new account, I'll be hit with a 7 day cooldown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what happens, I'll have to use my main. Is there any kind of privacy settings on CSGL to "block" the link between CSGL & Steam, such that other CSGL users can't get details of my Steam account? Like, can I rename it or hide it or something?


You can just block/ignore people who add you. There is no way around this.

Just pay attention to what youre doing when betting on CSGL. Read all the rules etc etc. I've been betting on CSGL for nearly a year now. Never once have I had a issue of being scammed etc.

Do understand, you're not going to be winning much if you haven't been paying too much attention to the pro matches.


----------



## starmanwarz

I think I'm addicted to case opening









This past week I must have opened like 100 cases, can't complain though, got 2 Vulcans, M4 Cyrex, a bunch of other cool skins and last but not least a Butterfly Crimson Web (MW) which sells for around 320 Euros









I might buy a few more just to have skins for betting during DH. What cases do you guys open? Thinking of getting a few more Huntsman cases.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I think I'm addicted to case opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This past week I must have opened like 100 cases, can't complain though, got 2 Vulcans, M4 Cyrex, a bunch of other cool skins and last but not least a Butterfly Crimson Web (MW) which sells for around 320 Euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might buy a few more just to have skins for betting during DH. What cases do you guys open? Thinking of getting a few more Huntsman cases.


That's pretty lucky of you really. I've seen people open a huge amount of cases and get absolutely nothing of value. I usually open cases from mission rewards or as drops, don't buy them with the intention of opening them though.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I think I'm addicted to case opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This past week I must have opened like 100 cases, can't complain though, got 2 Vulcans, M4 Cyrex, a bunch of other cool skins and last but not least a Butterfly Crimson Web (MW) which sells for around 320 Euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might buy a few more just to have skins for betting during DH. What cases do you guys open? Thinking of getting a few more Huntsman cases.


I went case crazy a few months ago. I unboxed an AK47 redline and an M9 bayonet. i think i spent somewhere around $150 on cases in total so far?

Anyway, now i'm saving the cases i get and during the holiday when i have some friends over i'm going to open them all. (all 3 of them since my cases got stolen)


----------



## gonX




----------



## BreakDown

I need help on the pick em challenge. Should i pick ibuypower or copenhagen wolves on day 1?

ibuypower recently kicked 2 of their team members, one of them their IGL, and since they were a bit of a hit and miss already im not sure if they will be able to beat copenhagen wolves. Whats your opinion? who will move on from group stages?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need help on the pick em challenge. Should i pick ibuypower or copenhagen wolves on day 1?
> 
> ibuypower recently kicked 2 of their team members, one of them their IGL, and since they were a bit of a hit and miss already im not sure if they will be able to beat copenhagen wolves. Whats your opinion? who will move on from group stages?


I think CHW has a good chance of taking this one. <3 Kjaerbye.


----------



## Tagkaman

This is a tip that people probably already know but it helped me and all my friends out and we're all nova level so if this helps that kind of level or lower out that'd be great.

When you're playing a map as a CT, unless your team's doing something weird like stacking a site, you should try and play the same area (like watching bedroom on dust 2) for the whole half. You'll find the practise of playing against real players in a realistic situation really valuable. If you're not doing well, analyse where you're failing and do your best to try and fix it. Its much better to just stick at something than to give up and move to another site because it'll really help your consistency for those panic situations when you need it the most.

It'll take a good number of games to master every place (by master I mean be able to defend it consistently) but once you do you'll be a much better player because of it.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> This is a tip that people probably already know but it helped me and all my friends out and we're all nova level so if this helps that kind of level or lower out that'd be great.
> 
> When you're playing a map as a CT, unless your team's doing something weird like stacking a site, you should try and play the same area (like watching bedroom on dust 2) for the whole half. You'll find the practise of playing against real players in a realistic situation really valuable. If you're not doing well, analyse where you're failing and do your best to try and fix it. Its much better to just stick at something than to give up and move to another site because it'll really help your consistency for those panic situations when you need it the most.
> 
> It'll take a good number of games to master every place (by master I mean be able to defend it consistently) but once you do you'll be a much better player because of it.


Great advice. I started this way as well and it's the perfect way to really learn CT. You can practice this on T as well. Learn your entries, learn the prefire spots and so on. Like you said as well, analyze where your T side is failing and try to come up with a way to make it work on a specific bombsite.

That's why I need to work on my Mirage gameplay as I am horrible on CT on that map









Had a great game on Cache yesterday evening tho. 16-7 win with a CT side start against ever so slightly higher ranks then my team. We had all 5 MGE. They had 3 MGE and 2 DMG








Cache is one of my favorite maps so I tend to play it a lot and I know very well how to play it as both CT and T. As CT it's also pretty easy to get a read on the T's position early on tbh.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need help on the pick em challenge. Should i pick ibuypower or copenhagen wolves on day 1?
> 
> ibuypower recently kicked 2 of their team members, one of them their IGL, and since they were a bit of a hit and miss already im not sure if they will be able to beat copenhagen wolves. Whats your opinion? who will move on from group stages?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I think CHW has a good chance of taking this one. <3 Kjaerbye.


I'd go with IBP. Be very surprised if they didn't make it out of groups. Apparently they are kicking ass at bootcamp as well. Maybe they made the right decision cutting their 2 best players


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can just block/ignore people who add you. There is no way around this.
> 
> Just pay attention to what youre doing when betting on CSGL. Read all the rules etc etc. I've been betting on CSGL for nearly a year now. Never once have I had a issue of being scammed etc.
> 
> Do understand, you're not going to be winning much if you haven't been paying too much attention to the pro matches.


After all the faffing about with trying to set up a secondary account, to leave my main insulated away from CSGL, I gave up and just signed up using my main. It's a bit confusing as it shows my entire inventory, but figured it out. Got my first bet down on Fnatic, as I'm confident with them. Kinda wished I'd gone for the Dignitas match instead, as I'm fairly sure they'll win and the odds are better than fnatic's, but I'm slightly wary of Dignitas as I've seen them "lose out of nowhere" before, and a wipeout on day 1 is pretty crappy









I keep an eye out on the pro matches, although there have been a lot of changes recently and I haven't seen a lot of them (only seen 1 NiP match, no IBP matches).
I have watched (I think) all the recent Titan matches, lot of good that is







lol

NiP is so tough, because I love them and really want to back them, but they lost to Planetkey and they didn't seem well gelled as a team with the new lineup. That was 2 weeks ago, maybe they've fixed it now in bootcamp, but it's an unknown.

Edit: I know I'm not winning a lot, it's not the point. Mainly to have a bit more "involvement" in DHW, and partially to earn a bit to offset the cost of the new Operation, especially as case prices are down to <10p now


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> When you're playing a map as a CT, unless your team's doing something weird like stacking a site, you should try and play the same area (like watching bedroom on dust 2) for the whole half.


I'm not sure if it's just me, but doesn't everybody already do that?


----------



## johnx2y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> Hello guys. I don't know if this is the right place where to tell my problem related with this game, but here it is:
> 
> I have a very good pc retaled to what this game requires, i5 4460, amd 7870, 8g of ram @1600, ssd samsung 840, pcb Asus H97 Pro Gamer, and a 500w psu from Sirtec.
> 
> My FPS is high arround 200 to 300 most of the time, so my problem is not related to the actual performance of the game, it's more on the INPUT LAG, or something else similar to that. My mouse, Zowie FK1 @1mhz, 400 dpi, monitor, some Samsung wih 2ms gtg. All the time my recoil is just CRAZY, i can't aim **** from far distance. I user to be a DMG and now i went down about 3 levels, so clearly something went wrong down the road.
> 
> Before Intel config, i had a AMD 8350 + Asus M5A99X EVO, so i blamed AMD and go for the Intel platfrom. And guess what, the recoil problem is even bigger. Nothing i tried seemed to work, high settings, low settings, monitor @60hz, @75hz, mouse 500hz, 1000hz, win7, win8, installed the game on SSD, on HDD, i tested with a Nvidia card (560TI), i tested with another pair of RAM's, practically i changed my whole PC, only the PSU was allways the same. Can it be to blame? Doubt it... The temps are fine, the drivers up to date, the bios is up to date, the ping ingame is arround 80, when i play in my country servers is arround 20, so the network seems to be working ok (roumania guy here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> So please tell me? Where is my problem? Is the response time so good on my pc that a 60hz monitor can't keep up with it? Or is it my PSU, please help me guys, i can't find pleasure in playing this game any more for about one year....really, i'm out of ideas....
> 
> PS: when i go at the gaming club, they have also 60hz monitors, pcb's with z87 chipset and 4460 or 2500k cpu's and 560 or 660 gpu's, very similar with my home setup and the game is purely a delight...nothing compared with what i have home. Theirs monitors are Asus v247 or something like that, i know it;s popular, i have a Samsung s23a350h. Clearly there is a problem somewhere....the monitor or the psu? I also tried a benq monitor with 5 ms, and it felt worse than mine.
> 
> Any advice is welcomed!! TX


Turned out it was my PSU


----------



## chemicalfan

Question - how long do returns take on CSGL? Is it feasible to, say, bet on the 12:00 match tomorrow (as I have), and have items returned ready for betting on the 13:00 match?


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question - how long do returns take on CSGL? Is it feasible to, say, bet on the 12:00 match tomorrow (as I have), and have items returned ready for betting on the 13:00 match?


yes it is but make sure you keep the items you want to bet in the returns page. do not ask for a trade offer because that will take a while and bots are often offline. as long as you keep your items in returns, you can bet in seconds. returns from a game come within 5-10 min after it finished


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> yes it is but make sure you keep the items you want to bet in the returns page. do not ask for a trade offer because that will take a while and bots are often offline. as long as you keep your items in returns, you can bet in seconds. returns from a game come within 5-10 min after it finished


Nice, I might not bet on the 1pm matches at all, as I'm not mad on either of them (hard to predict for me). I'd probably go C9 out of the 4 teams, but might be a bit nail-biting!
Good to know that I might have a chance if the fnatic match doesn't take too long


----------



## Wezzor

WOW!
There is *NO* way you can defend this.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2niupp/where_flusha_actually_aimed_on_dust2_with_interp/
Watch the gifs!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I would still rather see all this through the player's perspective. Not demo/livestream


----------



## Shanenanigans

This is actually the post to see. It's getting very obvious, and very sad.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2niupp/where_flusha_actually_aimed_on_dust2_with_interp/cmdzv0r


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> This is actually the post to see. It's getting very obvious, and very sad.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2niupp/where_flusha_actually_aimed_on_dust2_with_interp/cmdzv0r


16 tick demo which still proves nothing. Not sure why the witchhunt continues when people continue to use the same "evidence".

This is exactly why most Leagues don't use demos as proof of any cheating. None of this is helping the CS scene, this whole witchhunting is not only hurting the players, but the scene overall. It needs to stop. It's also hilarious that people are only bringing up players from Fnatic and no other team.

Can't wait for DreamHack to start so people can stop the accusations. If Fnatic ends up winning DreamHack, this should stop all the accusations. There's extremely strict guidelines at DreamHack Winter this year due to all this cheating/witchhunting. Players are required to send their configs to the admins and they'll also be downloading drivers for you in case a player needs them.


----------



## BreakDown

People like to witch hunt, im just ignoring it.

Cant wait for dreamhack to start!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 16 tick demo which still proves nothing. Not sure why the witchhunt continues when people continue to use the same "evidence".
> 
> This is exactly why most Leagues don't use demos as proof of any cheating.


I don't care about the d2 demo which everyone keeps talking about at A site. I care about the rest. Preaiming through the wall to get a view on where the players are at beforehand is like a different kind of wallhack. For example, Olofm at B on Mirage, where he kinda snaps to the player's head on the wall and back to what he was seeing before isn't just coincidence. You and me both know that we'd take our crosshairs all the way to the corner if we had an inkling of whether someone was there or not.

I also couldn't care less about smoke kills. Thanks to my soundsense and setup, I nail people effectively through smoke. There's some other stuff that doesn't tie back to the low sensitivity and hitting keyboards and stuff.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> People like to witch hunt, im just ignoring it.
> 
> Cant wait for dreamhack to start!


Reddit is so full of it right now.

"Well uhhh, I honestly don't think flusha is--"

_*DOWNVOTED INFINITE TIMES INFINITE!11!11!!111!!!*_


----------



## dmasteR

Taking a nap right now, see you guys right once DreamHack starts woooooooot


----------



## SheepMoose

How many games are there going to be this weekend for Dreamhack?
I really want to try and get a gold pickem trophy but being in Australia the games really aren't going to be at an Aus-friendly time. Will they be playing all through to Sunday or?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> How many games are there going to be this weekend for Dreamhack?
> I really want to try and get a gold pickem trophy but being in Australia the games really aren't going to be at an Aus-friendly time. Will they be playing all through to Sunday or?


http://www.dreamhack.se/dhw14/2014/11/26/csgo-streams-schedule/

This is the full DreamHack Winter 2014 250K tournament Schedule.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.dreamhack.se/dhw14/2014/11/26/csgo-streams-schedule/
> 
> This is the full DreamHack Winter 2014 250K tournament Schedule.


thought you were sleeping


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just me, but doesn't everybody already do that?


Nah at the lower levels people tend to switch if they're not doing well in one area.


----------



## lolllll117

Dreamhack starts in about 2 hours... It's Midnight where i live so i'm trying to decide whether i should stay up and watch the first few matches and then get some sleep, or just sleep now and catch the VP vs. MyXMG match? decisions...


----------



## chemicalfan

It's the fnatic & dignitas matches first, the VP match isn't for like another 9 hours.

......Sorry, just got what you meant. More tea required for me!!

Anyway....got on the HR/C9 match, putting a small bet on HR. I think C9 are better, but read in an interview with JW that Hellraisers are one to watch, and he's more in the know than me, so...


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'd catch a nap now, and watch all the games. We may see crazier stuff at this Dreamhack because of the cheaters who have come to light and now everyone else has something to prove.


----------



## chemicalfan

I don't understand the hype behind Hellraisers, there's a guy from Planetkey who have picked them to win the whole tournament!


----------



## SheepMoose

C9 have been in Sweden for a fair while now bootcamping as well.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The Dreamhack stream has started, LET THE GAMES BEGIN!


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm gonna watch every game just to see how many drops I get.

Also, <3 Fifflaren, up there with Thoorin and SirScoots


----------



## Sikkamore

They need to start already. Shut up and play! I have work in 3 hours!!!!


----------



## Imprezzion

Which stream should I be running on the background while im at work for maximum drops? Twitch link plz?









Btw, I looked at those GIFs of the ''hackers'' and basically all of them are bs.. They can all be quite easily explained and i'm just MGE. Even I can see through it and explain most of them.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> )
> Btw, I looked at those GIFs of the ''hackers'' and basically all of them are bs.. They can all be quite easily explained and i'm just MGE. Even I can see through it and explain most of them.


They're 16 tick demos. If you watched your own 16 tick demo I bet that your aim would stop if you moved over someones head in the map. Simple as that. This witch hunt is just getting beyond ridiculous...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Which stream should I be running on the background while im at work for maximum drops? Twitch link plz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I looked at those GIFs of the ''hackers'' and basically all of them are bs.. They can all be quite easily explained and i'm just MGE. Even I can see through it and explain most of them.











These are the official streams, and you are guaranteed a drop chance watching them.


----------



## Imprezzion

I read my post now and I see it might have come over as though i could see the hack. I meant it otherwise. There's no hack in those gifs. Not even one.. Ok, maybe the youtube video of flusha on nuke. That's just unexplainably wierd but the rest? No wya that's in any way a hack.. Half of the GIF's are just someone accidently aiming at someone through a wall cause he has to pick up his mouse to make a certain turn and happens to stop at that point..

Plus, when i'm running somewhere I tend to move my crosshair all over the place as well... And i do aim on walls as well cause I use the FOV to spot movement. I don't have to aim at a corridor to see said corridor on the left side of my screen if you get my point. So i'll aim somewhere halfway if i just wanna quickly check it..


----------



## chemicalfan

I didn't know that the FaceIT stream counted for drops?
Anyway, late starting FTL, I wasted 60mb of 3G for that! -_-
Still, game on now!!!


----------



## Sikkamore

4 rounds in and the twitch stream is already full of people complaining JW is hacking lmao this community is going to crap


----------



## dmasteR

Olof opening up pistol round with a nice 1vs3. Very nice!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Olof opening up pistol round with a nice 1vs3. Very nice!


The burst fire xD


----------



## chemicalfan

Ok, so I won my first bet on fnatic, but just had my stake returned? What gives?
I bet a $1.47 skin, when the match started it said my return value was 0.1, so where's my £0.10 skin as promised? It may not be much, but it's more than the Vanguard case is going for on the market! Am I gonna get it at a later time, or have I just been shafted?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Ok, so I won my first bet on fnatic, but just had my stake returned? What gives?
> I bet a $1.47 skin, when the match started it said my return value was 0.1, so where's my £0.10 skin as promised? It may not be much, but it's more than the Vanguard case is going for on the market! Am I gonna get it at a later time, or have I just been shafted?


Check my bets and it should be there.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, that's where I was - under returned, just the initial skin. There is a general warning about low value returns and lack of skins at their end to payout, but I'd have though $0.10 was enough value. I'd understand if I'd only bet a $0.10 skin to start with, as the return value would be less than $0.01


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Ok, so I won my first bet on fnatic, but just had my stake returned? What gives?
> I bet a $1.47 skin, when the match started it said my return value was 0.1, so where's my £0.10 skin as promised? It may not be much, but it's more than the Vanguard case is going for on the market! Am I gonna get it at a later time, or have I just been shafted?


There was no way you were going to win skins on that match.

Read this rule....
Quote:


> In some cases, if your potential reward value is very low, generally below 0.3, there is a chance you may not win something (besides get your initial items back).
> In addition to this rule: in some cases, where the odds are highly in favour of one team and you bet on the favoured team, you may end up without any winnings at all. Reason being: more people bet on the winning team than the total amount of items lost. In these cases, potential reward values become irrelevant. It all depends on the total amount of items placed on the match.


You bet on a HIGHLY favored match 93% / 7%. Any match over 77% is pretty heavily favored essentially.


----------



## chemicalfan

That's pretty weak, but I guess that's why they're not a proper bookmaker. I was already disappointed with the SP pricing anyway (didn't realise that, thought you got the prices you did when you made the bet), maybe this wasn't such a great idea for me in the first place...


----------



## Sikkamore

HR kicking some C9 butt on Inferno right now...


----------



## BreakDown

I was about to comment the same thing, its looking ugly. I really like Hellraisers, but i did not expect them to dominate cloud 9 at all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That's pretty weak, but I guess that's why they're not a proper bookmaker. I was already disappointed with the SP pricing anyway (didn't realise that, thought you got the prices you did when you made the bet), maybe this wasn't such a great idea for me in the first place...


Ya, its why I emphasised on reading the CSGL rules. Many people don't understand how they operate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> HR kicking some C9 butt on Inferno right now...


Yep, I don't think C9 will make it out of groups. Its what I voted for the Pick em Challenge.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, I don't think C9 will make it out of groups. Its what I voted for the Pick em Challenge.


I was hoping they would since they had all the prac before the tournament







oh well lol


----------



## Shanenanigans

Dmaster are you not online on Steam? I sent you a FR from my smurf.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, its why I emphasised on reading the CSGL rules. Many people don't understand how they operate..


Mis-read 0.3 as 0.3c, not $0.3! Yeah, I don't see any of that working for me (well, except for my throw-away bet on HR, which may actually net a return! lol)
Maybe Na'vi later, but I doubt that'll work for me either. Oh well, I'll just enjoy the games


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Dmaster are you not online on Steam? I sent you a FR from my smurf.


I am on Steam, whats the name of your Smurf?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I am on Steam, whats the name of your Smurf?


Hadouken!

----

Well that was very sad for Cloud9. HR played ridiculously well with Simple and Kucher stepping it up like crazy but C9 could've done way better.


----------



## fragamemnon

I can't watch the stream from work, but a friend texted me that C9 were referred to as save9.









Man, I wish I was at home..


----------



## BreakDown

Dignitas is stomping on iBuyPower. I know its CT side nuke, but still, iBuypower needs to win at least 3 of the last 4 rounds to be in any shape to win.

EDIT: Hellraisers takes the pistol round! If HR gets out of group stages i will be very amazed. (I went to dreamhack valencia to see them and they lost badly against old LDLC, like horribly. Last pick em challenge i voted for them and they lost badly, this one i dont choose them and they rock...)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Dignitas is stomping on iBuyPower. I know its CT side nuke, but still, iBuypower needs to win at least 3 of the last 4 rounds to be in any shape to win.
> 
> EDIT: Hellraisers takes the pistol round! If HR gets out of group stages i will be very amazed. (I went to dreamhack valencia to see them and they lost badly against old LDLC, like horribly. Last pick em challenge i voted for them and they lost badly, this one i dont choose them and they rock...)


HR are the biggest hot/cold team. Sometimes you watch and think what the hell are they doing and other times they look like gods. I picked C9 over them in that group, but that was on the basis that HR decided to have a nap and play like silvers.


----------



## chemicalfan

Fnatic showing HR how it's done now!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Wow, impressed by HR.


----------



## BreakDown

WTH hellraisers? just taking down fnatic.... color me impressed, i did not expect it at all.


----------



## Shanenanigans

HR stepped it up big time.


----------



## BreakDown

Copenhagen wolves are loosing 11- 8 to penta! This tournament is not going how i expected.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> HR stepped it up big time.


They seemed to have some strats and intelligent plays rather than relying on fragging power which they've done in the past.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, I've had to stop streaming as my 3G data allowance is vanishing, hard to keep up to date now!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Copenhagen wolves are loosing 11- 8 to penta! This tournament is not going how i expected.


Won 650 on HR, about to win 550 on Penta. Ez skins!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> HR stepped it up big time.


Blade really helped HR. Fantastic to finally see HR at their true potential.


----------



## chemicalfan

You bet against fnatic? Hax









Only just realised that result wiped me out. Oh well, never mind...


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Won 650 on HR, about to win 550 on Penta. Ez skins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade really helped HR. Fantastic to finally see HR at their true potential.


congrats on the skins!

Im also happy for HR, even though they messed my pick em challenge. Ever since they changed from Astrana Dragons to HR they had been playing badly, glad to see them come back!

I like Thoorins thoughts, it shows he knows what he is talking about, but damn he is a but of an ass sometimes for no particular reason







.
What do you guys think about fifflaren? I would like to hear him cast more, he has relevant information to say about the play themselves, anders and semmler are good at exiting the viewer, but fifflaren is excellent at informing the viewer.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I was telling Dmaster earlier, that I hoped HR would rape Fnatic. It wasn't rape, but dat comeback tho.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm slightly confused about the tournament now - if fnatic lose to C9, are they going home?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The chat is kind of making me sick.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The chat is kind of making me sick.


You actually read Twitch chat?

iBP just lost to Penta.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm slightly confused about the tournament now - if fnatic lose to C9, are they going home?


Yep, one of them is going home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> You actually read Twitch chat?
> 
> iBP just lost to Penta.


This tournament is crazy. Never heard of penta before, they kick iBP from the tourney...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Yep, one of them is going home.
> This tournament is crazy. Never heard of penta before, they kick iBP from the tourney...


Penta have been around, they've got some decent players but they're really a mid tier team that shouldn't be beating a team that's said to be one of the best NA teams. Clearly something wrong with iBP, losing 0:14 on T side Inferno shouldn't happen.


----------



## chemicalfan

At this point, it feels like it'd be a good idea to load up on <$0.05 skins and pick the underdog every time for profit


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It might just be player skill, but it looks like the accuracy of the M4A1-S is out doing the AK's power.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> It might just be player skill, but it looks like the accuracy of the M4A1-S is out doing the AK's power.


The m4a1 is more accurate with a spraydown, but the first shot accuracy of the AK is very good too, and it kills in just one headshot. I love the m4a1, but i dont think its staight up better than the ak.


----------



## dmasteR

Who just saw that 1vs3 by JW with CZ! HOLYYYYYYY


----------



## AcEsSalvation

#Hiko4WitchHunt Just saying it now...

Seriously, that was amazing.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> The m4a1 is more accurate with a spraydown, but the first shot accuracy of the AK is very good too, and it kills in just one headshot. I love the m4a1, but i dont think its staight up better than the ak.


Is in my hands, I hate the AK (it's better than the M4A4, but I'll always pick up an A1-S over an AK)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

God damn I swear the performance of some teams vs some teams was just so...unexpected.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well I had a rather nice game on inferno. Including a 1v4 win, and a 1v4 loss (took out 3) etc. And some CZ frags and ****.

And thing is, I still don't know how to use the CZ.

And I finally ranked back up to LEM ( which is where I think I belong, even though I stayed at GE for a long time while hackers weren't a dime a dozen )


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Holy hell, this LDLC vs ESC game.


----------



## Sikkamore

Had to leave after I saw Fnatic lose to HR. Well played game by HR though. Definitely a contender with that showing!

Missed that JW 1v3 though dmasteR Dx how many 'VACation needed' or 'HACKS!' comments were there during that?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Had to leave after I saw Fnatic lose to HR. Well played game by HR though. Definitely a contender with that showing!
> 
> Missed that JW 1v3 though dmasteR Dx how many 'VACation needed' or 'HACKS!' comments were there during that?


If subscribe mode is off, it's the whole chat (other than "FREEDOM!!!11!")
With it on, they are only joking and using Kappas.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Holy hell, this LDLC vs ESC game.


Ya, this is just a beat down lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Had to leave after I saw Fnatic lose to HR. Well played game by HR though. Definitely a contender with that showing!
> 
> Missed that JW 1v3 though dmasteR Dx how many 'VACation needed' or 'HACKS!' comments were there during that?


Lets just say twitch chat too fast.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> If subscribe mode is off, it's the whole chat (other than "FREEDOM!!!11!")
> 
> With it on, they are only joking and using Kappas.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, this is just a beat down lol
> Lets just say twitch chat too fast.


With it on yeah. Other than that if anyone on Fnatic do anything at all other than die it's 'omg they're so cheating'. Like I tweeted out earlier... This community is becoming so pathetic...


----------



## dmasteR

This is that fantastic Dust2 round.


----------



## Sikkamore

JW <333333333333


----------



## dmasteR

NiP vs Planetkey is LIVE you BEST BE WATCHING!


----------



## lolllll117

Wow Hellraisers beat Fnatic? i wish i was awake to see that match!


----------



## PolyMorphist

LDLC vs. NiP in the finals, I'm calling it


----------



## fragamemnon

PASZA ON LAN VACATION LOLELELOL


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> PASZA ON LAN VACATION LOLELELOL


It was just a Authentication error......


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It was just a Authentication error......


Idk man. This picture is so sketchy...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538059901873172480%2Fphoto%2F1


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It was just a Authentication error......
> 
> 
> 
> Idk man. This picture is so sketchy...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538059901873172480%2Fphoto%2F1
Click to expand...

It's just a LAN event.
It's not a real ban. Was just perfect timing, I laughed hard.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

What did I miss?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What did I miss?


A vac authentication error


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> A vac authentication error


He was playing on Flusha's machine.


----------



## Sikkamore

These fans are more annoying than Montreal Canadiens fans (NHL).

EDIT: WOW THAT BOOST ON CT ON OVERPASS :O


----------



## SheepMoose

Maikelele doing well for NiP!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> EDIT: WOW THAT BOOST ON CT ON OVERPASS :O


It's been around for awhile now I believe.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's been around for awhile now I believe.


I've never seen that. Love it though! Just another reason I adore that map.


----------



## BreakDown

If Virtus.Pro start loosing after the pause i will be mad!








! keyboard warrior!


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's been around for awhile now I believe.


Well it's been around since the map's inception, it was just a matter of someone finding and exploiting it.


----------



## SheepMoose

WHAT?! like 0.1 seconds between the round end and the bomb plant! Wow!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> WHAT?! like 0.1 seconds between the round end and the bomb plant! Wow!


Ya, that was so close.

Lets go LDLC!!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's been around for awhile now I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's been around since the map's inception, it was just a matter of someone finding and exploiting it.
Click to expand...

Well yeah I didn't know about it until like, 4 or 6 months after the map released.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

What is an authentication error? If failed to validate the game files? Thought it detected a version error?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What is an authentication error? If failed to validate the game files? Thought it detected a version error?


I think his computer crashed actually, but not positive. Usually means it couldn't connect your computer I believe.

LDLC wins 16-13 on overpass over NiP.

LDLC won on a eco! No Armor/Nades!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I see. However... let the witch hunt continue...









Also, is Maikelele (I spelled it wrong) the new NiP player? He seems to be doing really well.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I see. However... let the witch hunt continue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is Maikelele (I spelled it wrong) the new NiP player? He seems to be doing really well.


He is. Playing ok. RIP NiP. Hope they lose their next match. Can't stand them after Pita's comments on Twitter.


----------



## lolllll117

Haha, LDLC somehow took the win despite being in an eco round and having no grenades


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I see. However... let the witch hunt continue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is Maikelele (I spelled it wrong) the new NiP player? He seems to be doing really well.


Correct. Maikelele is the new player on NiP that replaced Fifflaren (Who is now casting).


----------



## bobsaget

GG LDLC


----------



## SheepMoose

What are the results for Pick'Em at the moment?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Haha, LDLC somehow took the win despite being in an eco round and having no grenades


They still had EZ75's









Virtus.Plow did it again!

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> What are the results for Pick'Em at the moment?


If im not mistaken from group A fnatic and Hellraisers move on, from group B Dignitas and Penta.

Group C and D are still to be determined.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Haha, LDLC somehow took the win despite being in an eco round and having no grenades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still had EZ75's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virtus.Plow did it again!
Click to expand...

True, but CZ against Autosnipers and AWPs


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> True, but CZ against Autosnipers and AWPs


CZ75>Awp and Autos confirmed.









EDIT: From the NiP vs LDLC match, I think that maikelele does not like retreating, several times an engagement happened where NiP ended on top, but maikelele pushed a bit more and the man andvantage was lost. However, other times the same thing happened and maikelele got an extra pick and gave nip a huge advantage. Maybe they need to work out as a team when they should retreat and when not. The times i did not approve for sure was when Maikelele was alone and had none to trade with him if he died.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> EDIT: From the NiP vs LDLC match, I think that maikelele does not like retreating, several times an engagement happened where NiP ended on top, but maikelele pushed a bit more and the man andvantage was lost. However, other times the same thing happened and maikelele got an extra pick and gave nip a huge advantage. Maybe they need to work out as a team when they should retreat and when not. The times i did not approve for sure was when Maikelele was alone and had none to trade with him if he died.


I personally saw the opposite. He retreated and left a team mate out on long by himself which allowed LDLC to shoot him in the back quite easily. Also, he retreated into one of his team mates and lined up with him. Could've easily been a double kill if not a friendly kill.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I personally saw the opposite. He retreated and left a team mate out on long by himself which allowed LDLC to shoot him in the back quite easily. *Also, he retreated into one of his team mates and lined up with him. Could've easily been a double kill if not a friendly kill.*


Yeah i saw that too, it was a bit messy, haha, nothing happened though.

NiP as CT when LDLC faked B and went A, he was alone A, killed one guy and peaked again, died, instead of waiting for his team mates, it was a 3 vs 3 with position on bank, but he died, turning it into a 2vs3 giving bank to the T's. It also happened when he was long, it was a 4v4, maikelele picked one long, stayed long, someone killed him from behind becuase he was waiting for another pick.

As T it also happened on B site, he would enter from the tunnel, kill a CT and instead of waiting for another T from short or tunnel to go with him, he would charge, dying. However, maybe he didnt do it as much as i think since i also saw him getting picks on long as CT at the start and retreating. Dont know.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, I've had to stop streaming as my 3G data allowance is vanishing, hard to keep up to date now!


Are you not watching it on GoTV? It uses considerably less bandwidth that way.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Are you not watching it on GoTV? It uses considerably less bandwidth that way.


I think he was watching it from his phone.


----------



## BreakDown

2 very close games with underdogs!

NiP are loosing against ESC and Navi are only wining by 1 round but they are T's on Overpass.

If ESC and Flipside win these 2 games im officialy switching to competitive hello kitty adventures.


----------



## Wezzor

What's happening with NiP!?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What's happening with NiP!?


They do have a new player that also represents a new playstyle for them (a dedicated AWPer). However, they are struggeling against a team that is not top tier.

Its exciting to watch though, i though these 2 matches would be boring, but not at all.


----------



## Sikkamore

Makelelele or however you spell his name better celebrate now. They won't go any further playing like that! Hope they get knocked out tomorrow.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Makelelele or however you spell his name better celebrate now. They won't go any further playing like that! Hope they get knocked out tomorrow.


I really wish you could keep your fanboyism out of this thread.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I really wish you could keep your fanboyism out of this thread.


NiP used to be my second favorite team until Pita's comments on Twitter. Lost all respect for that entire team after that.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I really wish you could keep your fanboyism out of this thread.


Just smile and wave


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Makelelele or however you spell his name better celebrate now. They won't go any further playing like that! Hope they get knocked out tomorrow.


I like nip, but they are not going to win this tournament.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I really wish you could keep your fanboyism out of this thread.


I think its just friendly bashing because of the competition.


----------



## Sikkamore

OMGGGGGGGGGGGG

Playoff bracket has been drawn:
HR vs. NiP
Virtus vs. PENTA
LDLC vs. Fnatic
dignitas vs. Na`Vi/FlipSid3


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What's happening with NiP!?


NiP is the only team with no cheaterinos duh! /sarcasm

Even with the amount of preparation they may have had, they were still still limited to one month. NiP is still struggling strategically IMO. The match against ESC, they never obtained enough Mid control on T side to gain any information or stop rotation. Granted Cache is one of NiP's weakest map, but it was ESC.....


----------



## krz94

I am hoping for LDLC to send fnatic home for once. They deserve it I think. It's probably going to be the best bo3 tmr.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> I am hoping for LDLC to send fnatic home for once. They deserve it I think. It's probably going to be the best bo3 tmr.


I'm backing fnatic all the way to the final just because it'll annoy everyone. Hoping for a flusha 1v5 too.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Looks like I missed a lot last night. Was actually watching the matches from my recliner and fell asleep.

Either way, I think LDLC are too strong for fnatic because raw aim, fresh strats, and chemistry are what they have going for them.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> NiP used to be my second favorite team until Pita's comments on Twitter. Lost all respect for that entire team after that.


Why does Pita's comments reflect on the entire team? It's not like he said "The views of NiP and its team are..."
You're really copping out on people like Friberg who kept quiet about the whole thing. The only thing Friberg had to say/tweet about the VACcening was "rofl" when SF/KQLY got Vac'd. Didn't even talk about Flusha. Pita's comments were done as an individual, remember that.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> NiP used to be my second favorite team until Pita's comments on Twitter. Lost all respect for that entire team after that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Why does Pita's comments reflect on the entire team? It's not like he said "The views of NiP and its team are..."
> You're really copping out on people like Friberg who kept quiet about the whole thing. The only thing Friberg had to say/tweet about the VACcening was "rofl" when SF/KQLY got Vac'd. Didn't even talk about Flusha. Pita's comments were done as an individual, remember that.


This is going to be like the time where Moddii and JW didn't shake GTR's hand after the game.

Very unprofessional of pita, and it reflects poorly on NIP, but the actual players are very decent about it.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> This is going to be like the time where Moddii and JW didn't shake GTR's hand after the game.
> 
> Very unprofessional of pita, and it reflects poorly on NIP, but the actual players are very decent about it.


Yeah these are my thoughts exactly.

Anyway, really want to get that Gold Pick Em display. At 24 points at the moment.
Whom shall I choose between Dignitas/Na'Vi? VP over Penta? So far my picks are LDLC, NiP, Dignitas, and VP. Hoping to bank them points, GG.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Yeah these are my thoughts exactly.
> 
> Anyway, really want to get that Gold Pick Em display. At 24 points at the moment.
> Whom shall I choose between Dignitas/Na'Vi? VP over Penta? So far my picks are LDLC, NiP, Dignitas, and VP. Hoping to bank them points, GG.


LDLC and VP are a given. NIP is playing HR, who are playing ridiculously dangerous right now. If Dignitas have a better than average day, they should be able to take out Na'Vi.

Bo3 time boys.

Since I missed this last night - 




That's some next-level stuff. (LDLC's fake on overpass)


----------



## bobsaget

LDLC vs Fnatic is going to be an amazing bo3 I hope. When is it supposed to start?


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> LDLC vs Fnatic is going to be an amazing bo3 I hope. When is it supposed to start?


In 1 hour 34 minutes









Edit: in about 9 hours, the first match will be in 1 hour 34min.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> LDLC vs Fnatic is going to be an amazing bo3 I hope. When is it supposed to start?


Times in GMT. Odds from CS:GO Lounge

Quote:



> *Playoffs*
> *Friday, 28th of November 2014*
> 10.00 Round of 8 - Match #1 (BO3) HR 62% vs NIP 38%
> 13.30 Round of 8 - Match #2 (BO3) VP 92% vs Penta 8%
> 17.00 Round of 8 - Match #3 (BO3) LDLC 42% vs Fnatic 57%
> 20.30 Round of 8 - Match #4 (BO3) Dig 70% vs Na'Vi 30%


----------



## bobsaget

thought it would be tonight. At work atm...


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think he was watching it from his phone.


Yep, at work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought it would be tonight. At work atm...


Yep, 3G taking another hammering today









Edit: Really looking forward to HR vs NiP, hoping NiP win it but they were ropey against ESC. HR are on form, but I'd be surprised if they could keep it up for the whole tournament (kudos if they can!). VP should be a walkover, even if Penta are outperforming expected. Whoever wins the LDLC/fnatic match will win the whole thing (calling it now), I can't predict it though, so tight! Dignitas will beat NaVi, NaVi were all over the place last night (even if it was 00:45 local time when the match finished!)


----------



## bobsaget

Yep, I actually used a huge amount of data yesterday. I thought I was on wifi but I forgot I had turned it off. I realized it after watching more than 1h30 of "source" quality on Twitch through LTE


----------



## BreakDown

So what do you guys think about NiP vs HellRaisers tomorrow? HR showed that they are on form and can beat anyone, but they are such a hit and mi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yep, at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 3G taking another hammering today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Really looking forward to HR vs NiP, hoping NiP win it but they were ropey against ESC. HR are on form, but I'd be surprised if they could keep it up for the whole tournament (kudos if they can!). VP should be a walkover, even if Penta are outperforming expected. Whoever wins the LDLC/fnatic match will win the whole thing (calling it now), I can't predict it though, so tight! Dignitas will beat NaVi, NaVi were all over the place last night (even if it was 00:45 local time when the match finished!)


All matches today except virtus.pro vs penta will be interesting. Im looking forward to the nip vs HR match too. If HR take it they will be on the road to greatness. Im glad they are finally pulling through! Are the matches bo3?

Also, apparently HR want to get rid of their IGL but dont know how:
http://hellraisers.pro/en/news/1143-prove-that-ange1-is-a-cheater-and-get-100


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> So what do you guys think about NiP vs HellRaisers tomorrow? HR showed that they are on form and can beat anyone, but they are such a hit and mi
> All matches today except virtus.pro vs penta will be interesting. Im looking forward to the nip vs HR match too. If HR take it they will be on the road to greatness. Im glad they are finally pulling through! Are the matches bo3?
> 
> Also, apparently HR want to get rid of their IGL but dont know how:
> http://hellraisers.pro/en/news/1143-prove-that-ange1-is-a-cheater-and-get-100


That's a really funny competition







I like it.


----------



## chemicalfan

NiP/HR is on now, not tomorrow








And yeah, they are BO3

@bobsaget - I've only got a 4Gb data cap, I'd have been screwed! At mobile quality, it still pulls ~1.8Mb/minute, about 100Mb/hour - you do the math!


----------



## BreakDown

HR really need to start taking rounds.


----------



## chemicalfan

NiP have this in the bag


----------



## el gappo

Get_Right and Maikelele are on FIRE! Some nutty plays


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Get_Right and Maikelele are on FIRE! Some nutty plays


Absolutely incredible at the moment. Maikel died twice in the first half...


----------



## BreakDown

Well, it seems HR is being shut down again.

I think that the big issue about HR is that they dont know how to come back. If things dont look good, they shut down and get stomped.

I really dont care who wins this match, i really like NiP, but i would have also liked to see HR finally step it up and prove they are truly great.
Lets hope next map is a little more exciting.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Well, it seems HR is being shut down again.
> 
> I think that the big issue about HR is that they dont know how to come back. If things dont look good, they shut down and get stomped.
> 
> I really dont care who wins this match, i really like NiP, but i would have also liked to see HR finally step it up and prove they are truly great.
> Lets hope next map is a little more exciting.


Dust2 is a momentous map as well. Once you do well rounds simply start rolling in.
But, HR's issue is they're just not getting the kills needed and not thinking too heavily in terms of strategy. I noticed somebody killed Friberg (I think) at upper dark, and legged Maikelele, but they completely forgot middle and it allowed NiP to smoke off CT and go straight up B ramp, getting the two kills opening the site and thus the plant. Huge mistake on HR's part.


----------



## BreakDown

Right now HR are not looking bad, if they take one or two more rounds as T they can make it as CT. Im amazed how many after plant rounds they have lost though, when they peak NiP after plant, they get killed, when they try to hide, NiP finds them one by one. They choose after plant positions that dont allow to help each other properly i think.

EDIT: also, they dont have that many grenades for the after plant, that may be a big issue too, but theres not much you can do about that, if you need the grenades earlier in the round you cant really afford to not use them because you might die.


----------



## SheepMoose

I noticed they focused heavily on dark, bedroom, whatever you call it on the T side. Basically wasted a molotov and flash in doing so which is huge for after plants. NiP are just playing so well at the moment. F0rest is on point!


----------



## chemicalfan

It's like NiP have been sleeping for the last couple of months, and now finally re-awakened!
We could have a fnatic/NiP final, an ESL One rematch!


----------



## SheepMoose

Seems like they've been rejuvenated with the addition of Maikelele. I love Fiff, but maybe they really needed a fresh mind to spark something for them.


----------



## Shanenanigans

That was a crazy match! I really wanted NIP to win, but I kinda wanted HR to succeed as well. I'm sure they can.


----------



## BreakDown

I think we should not get ahead of ourselves, NiP are playing good, but i dont think HR are playing that great, yesterday NIP really struggeled on cache aginst ESC and against LDLC. I really dont think NiP will be on the finals, but i do think that with a few more months, they will be back on point, maikelele has only been on the team for about a month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That was a crazy match! I really wanted NIP to win, but I kinda wanted HR to succeed as well. I'm sure they can.


I felt the same way, im a bit sad HR didnt at least put up a proper fight.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

GG NiP, HR played pretty bad :[


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Seems like they've been rejuvenated with the addition of Maikelele. I love Fiff, but maybe they really needed a fresh mind to spark something for them.


We can't judge that before dreamhack is over. After all they won cologne with fiffy.


----------



## chemicalfan

For me, the next big question (after the fnatic/LDLC one!) is NiP/VP - can NiP pull that off!?!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> For me, the next big question (after the fnatic/LDLC one!) is NiP/VP - can NiP pull that off!?!


I'm beginning to think NIP can. Maikalele is like a breath of fresh air for them, and something new to experience for VP. So everyone will be on their toes. And when that happens, chances of NIP coming up on top will be higher than normal.

It's just my $0.02.


----------



## BreakDown

GO GO GO Virtus.Plow!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> GO GO GO Virtus.Plow!


Yes, please wreck penta for winning the group stages!


----------



## el gappo

Very good interview my friends. Very funny my friends, no ****


----------



## BreakDown

The interview with pasha was the best.

EDIT: Yes my friend el gappo, no fear, no ****.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> The interview with pasha was the best.
> 
> EDIT: Yes my friend el gappo, no fear, no ****.


Does something smell on my breath my friend? What is this?

LDLC vs Fnatic up in 50 minutes from now. The pre-final final. Should be interesting my friends!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Does something smell on my breath my friend? What is this?
> 
> LDLC vs Fnatic up in 50 minutes from now. The pre-final final. Should be interesting my friends!


I don't think it's a prefinal final. It's just gonna be a really epic quarterfinal.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

LDLC vs Fnatic I think will be one of the, if not absolutely, best matches of dreamhack


----------



## chemicalfan

Yep, shame I'll have to stream the first half on 3G, but it'll be worth blowing the data cap I reckon


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yep, shame I'll have to stream the first half on 3G, but it'll be worth blowing the data cap I reckon


I know how you feel, only having 1GB is tough but at least LTE makes up for it.


----------



## chemicalfan

1Gb? I'd blow that in a week!









Only 15 minutes to go now!!


----------



## Shanenanigans

This will be, by far, one of the best matches of Dreamhack. And that's me saying that, with NIP being my favorite team.


----------



## bobsaget

Nooo I have to stay at work for at least 2 more hours


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Poor fnatic


----------



## BreakDown

Finally one more round!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Poor fnatic


This, on Dust 2 of all maps


----------



## BreakDown

I hope Fnatic set it up big time and take the next 2 maps.


----------



## MR-e

naaaisu, my ldlc bet looking promising. 1 more map boys, lets go!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Also, apparently HR want to get rid of their IGL but dont know how:
> http://hellraisers.pro/en/news/1143-prove-that-ange1-is-a-cheater-and-get-100


----------



## BreakDown

Burn the witch cheat! Im reporting him in game right nao, cant belive how obvious it is!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

CMON FNATIC GO GO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bobsaget

OH BOY! right on time for game 3!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> OH BOY! right on time for game 3!




Ladies and gentlemen and my friends. behold the greatest interview of the talking no **** Pasza of all times.






My friends.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

You know people are going to be checking the demo for that double kill in the smoke...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Waiting for the Frenchies to surrender as they love doing, cant be long now.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Waiting for the Frenchies to surrender as they love doing, cant be long now.


Quote:


> Since 387 BC, France has fought 168 major wars against such badasses as the Roman Empire, the British Army and the Turkish forces. Their track record isn't too shabby, either: They've won 109, lost 49 and drawn (or as close as you can "draw" a war) 10 times. Professional boxers have been crowned world champions on ****tier records than that.
> 
> And while it is true that France surrendered to Germany relatively early in WWII, that was only because they hadn't picked themselves up after WWI yet. And WWI (despite being an entire "I" lower) wasn't exactly an anemic playground chickenfight--the French suffered about 5.7 million casualties (the war killed or wounded an incredible 37 million people worldwide).
> 
> So yes, the next time around they let the Germans take over officially, but they never actually stopped fighting: the French resistance was one of the most enduring symbols of Nazi opposition in Europe. The resistance was the originator of the archetypal trench coat wearing merchants of bloody death you see in countless action movies and video games today. They blew up bridges, staged daring night raids, slit German throats while generally looking fantastic (if a little ennui-stricken) while doing it.
> 
> And not a damn thing's changed since then: France is the most underestimated military force in the world, with the third highest military spending on the planet and an estimated 300 nuclear warheads at their disposal. So basically... we might want to knock off the "coward" talk now, lest we find the impeccably-styled death squads smoking their thin cigarettes on our doorstep.
> 
> Read more: http://www.cracked.com/article_18409_the-5-most-statistically-full-****-national-stereotypes.html#ixzz3KOFbfya4












EDIT: This is not looking good for Fnatic, they need to win the last weapon round and even then it looks dire. Hope they win pistol round and build up a good buffer of CT rounds.


----------



## el gappo

Amazing how many Fnatic fanboys we have in this thread. Sucks to be you









NBK really is like a tank today. Making me a fan.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Waiting for the Frenchies to surrender as they love doing, cant be long now.


Why would they surrender? From the looks of it LDLC has this in the bag


----------



## bobsaget

That half


----------



## PolyMorphist

Happy, you amazing human being.


----------



## BreakDown

GG LDLC win.

This means i cannot fail one single pick em challenge tomorrow if i want to get the gold. I can still predict one more bad match today though.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Amazing game so far. Above all else, entertain the viewers.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They are entertaining me at least.


----------



## bobsaget

that sneaky boost


----------



## PolyMorphist

HAHAH Olof and that boost xD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> HAHAH Olof and that boost xD


THE COME BACK HYPE TRAIN

ALL ABOARD!!


----------



## BreakDown

Fnatic's boost:


----------



## bobsaget

it's abusive


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> it's abusive


Yeah, it's pretty damn lame.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> it's abusive


If this was a well known spot, it would not be so abusive as it is, players would know to watch there an kill him. However, even when it becomes a known boost, it is broken. Valve will need to patch the map.


----------



## bobsaget

Fnatic is going to win just because of one unknown glitch.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> If this was a well known spot, it would not be so abusive as it is, players would know wo watch there an kill him. However, even when it becomes a known boost, it is broken. Valve will need to patch the map.


If it was well known it would of been patched. Just abusing a broken map....

You would imagine LDLC would of figured it out after the scout round. Have they not seen any of those videos?


----------



## bobsaget

I mean it's a game of skill and teamplay. This is clearly abusive especially after LDLC showing to the world in the first half how they could crush Fnatic.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> If it was well known it would of been patched. Just abusing a broken map....


Yes i agree. What i was trying to say is that it worked even better because it was a suprise for LDLC. If LDLC knew about the boost before hand, it would still be broken, but they would have known how to fight it better. Not only was LDLC fighting against a broken boost but against the suprise element and trying to figure out how to counter it live.

EDIT: i dont know what to think about this. This boost HAS to go thats clear, but i dont know how i feel about fnatic using it. On one hand, they are using an unfair advantage, on the other hand, they invested time to find about this and i dont believe its fnatics fault this is possible.

But i would like LDLC to win just becuase it feels so cheap.


----------



## bobsaget

Really cheap win from Fnatic. They don't deserve it AT ALL


----------



## Aventadoor

The question is, is it possible for LDLC to actually spot him? Even if they know he was there, would they be able to see him?
If not its not exactly following the rules?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Yes i agree. What i was trying to say is that it worked even better because it was a suprise for LDLC. If LDLC knew about the boost before hand, it would still be broken, but they would have known how to fight it better. Not only was LDLC fighting against a broken boost but against the suprise element and trying to figure out how to counter it live.
> 
> EDIT: i dont know what to think about this. This boost HAS to go thats clear, but i dont know how i feel about fnatic using it. On one hand, they are using an unfair advantage, on the other hand, they invested time to find about this and i dont believe its fnatics fault this is possible.
> 
> But i would like LDLC to win just becuase it feels so cheap.


What's more annoying is semmler talking about "the sickest play of CS:GO history"... They won a map they were getting completely outplayed on via exploit.

Really lame. If they play like that vs NIP or VP on overpass they will get stomped so lets just hope that happens.


----------



## MR-e

oh boy, congrats fnatic... i guess? welp, there goes my skins.
atleast ldlc was able to acknowledge the boost spot, only at round 26 or 27 i believe.


----------



## bobsaget

I'm biased since I truly supported LDLC but I think it's objectively a bad game and totally undeserved win. As you say el gappo, it's an exploit all the way. I even wonder if olof was hidden in the skybox? Even at the end when LDLC knew where he was, they didn't seem to see him.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> The question is, is it possible for LDLC to actually spot him? Even if they know he was there, would they be able to see him?
> If not its not exactly following the rules?


They did finally see him there, LDLC just took very long to figure out where he was. It is not against the rules. Its just a boost. Boost happen all the time, this one just happens to be broken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> What's more annoying is semmler talking about "the sickest play of CS:GO history"... They won a map they were getting completely outplayed on via exploit.


Its technically not an exploit, they cant penalise fnatic for it, and i dont think they should either. However the boost is BROKEN like hell, it needs to get patched soon.

I wanted fnatic to win at first, but after this i didnt anymore, it was such a dirty and cheap thing. I really hope they dont win.


----------



## bobsaget

I'm sure that was an exploit fnatic discovered a long time ago, and instead of saying it out loud and making it fixed, they keep that ***** in their sleeves


----------



## Shanenanigans

I think that was very dirty. Should have informed Valve beforehand.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Wow, what I was initially laughing about has lead to me losing all respect for fnatic. LDLC won that game - 13-2 to them and fnatic were on an eco. It ruins the whole demeanor of competitive CS:GO. I'm salty even though I was rooting for fnatic to win


----------



## el gappo

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 

They did finally see him there, LDLC just took very long to figure out where he was. It is not against the rules. Its just a boost. Boost happen all the time, this one just happens to be broken.


> Its technically not an exploit, they cant penalise fnatic for it, and i dont think they should either. However the boost is BROKEN like hell, it needs to get patched soon.
> 
> I wanted fnatic to win at first, but after this i didnt anymore, it was such a dirty and cheap thing. I really hope they dont win.


Technically it's "pixel walking" and that's against Dreamhack rules. It should be a *DQ*.



That's not a legit boost, it's a glitch.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I'm sure that was an exploit fnatic discovered a long time ago, and instead of saying it out loud and making it fixed, they keep that ***** in their sleeves


Yes, im sure about it too. But its not an exploit. They were not glitched or gained an unfair advantage by exploiting the game, what they did is all in game mecanics. Sure it was unfair and its broken, and dirty, i agree. But its not an exploit.

When a player boosts on dust 2 middle, to spot over the mid smoke players going to cat. This is the exact same thing, only its unfair.


----------



## marduke83

That was LDLC's map.... That spot, while not 'illegal' was abusive (in my opinion) Fnatic would not have won if it wasn't for that spot, it's a cheap tactic.. Now Fnatic will be in the final for sure...
Atleast other teams know about it now, and know how to counter it if they play overpass against Fnatic.

EDIT- well now the image el gappo posted changes everything, Fnatic should be DQ'ed for sure if those are the rules..


----------



## fragamemnon

That was so unbelievably low...


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Technically it's "pixel walking" and that's against Dreamhack rules. It should be a *DQ*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a legit boost, it's a glitch.


I dont agree, the player on the bottom is standing on the ledge of that frame, when you jump on a ledge on some boxes, like the box right next to the B tunnel on dust 2, if you move all the way to the edge of the box, it looks just like that, as if you were flying, but youre standing on the ledge. Its the same thing he is doing here, he is standing in mid air because of the hitboxes, but its not an invisible ledge.

EDIT: A better example were the ninja spots on inferno A site and B site, when you were on dark corner on b site boosted up there, it looked like you were standing on air. They were used regularly, its the same here IMO. Yes they were evnetually patched, but they were used years and years and noone had an issue with them.

This is an even better example.





I dont think standing on these ledges is pixelwalking.


----------



## bobsaget

Yeah fnatic will probably win the tournament now. Great job on wasting it


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Yeah fnatic will probably win the tournament now. Great job on wasting it


I sure hope they dont win.


----------



## waylo88

Lmao people so mad about that boost.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Lmao people so mad about that boost.


y why not?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Lmao people so mad about that boost.


CS is supposed to be about skills, tactics and strategy. Fnatic won by abusing a broken spot. Sure it was creative to figure it out, but its cheap as hell.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Technically it's "pixel walking" and that's against Dreamhack rules. It should be a *DQ*.
> -snip-
> 
> That's not a legit boost, it's a glitch.


A lot of people are saying that he did end up pixel walking. Although he was using a team mate, he did end up pixel walking a bit.
I can't say for certain what he did, I'm only stating what Twitch chat is saying.


----------



## Aventadoor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538416349845151745.

The thing is, if every other team knew about this, they would probably use it aswell. Or maybe they wouldent use it cause it would have gotten patched. But yeah, I dont really care. I dont really watch the matches and Ive always disliked Fnatic


----------



## waylo88

I think it was genius. Will it be patched out, most definitely. That said, it's not against the rules. Stop being mad because Fnatic figured something out that LDLC did not. Using the logic that LDLC would've won had Fnatic not used that spot just because they did well on CT side is pretty dumb. Doing well on CT doesn't guarantee that they're going to win T side.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538416349845151745%5B%2FURL
> image in case some ppl dont want to click. say again?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I think it was genius. Will it be patched out, most definitely. That said, it's not against the rules. Stop being mad because Fnatic figured something out that LDLC did not. Using the logic that LDLC would've won had Fnatic not used that spot just because they did well on CT side is pretty dumb. Doing well on CT doesn't guarantee that they're going to win T side.


It's not a matter of who found it and who didn't, or who used it and who didn't.
It's about _using_ it in the first place, especially on an even of such scale. Something that is to be patched and was _clearly_ not intended to be at all - that's what this is. And a matter of sportsmanship. I don't care if LDLC lost or Fnatic won.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> 
> 
> image in case some ppl dont want to click. say again?


Could you explain what i should be seeing here please? I dont use map creation tools and im uncertain.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well Im happy fnatic won but I really don't want them to go any further. If they do get disqualified I won't be surprised really.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is not looking good for Fnatic, they need to win the last weapon round and even then it looks dire. Hope they win pistol round and build up a good buffer of CT rounds.


Referring more to the French CS teams than their military, but close enough. I think LDLC are probably stronger mentally than the old Titan team but they're not as good as other teams when things don't go in their favour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Why would they surrender? From the looks of it LDLC has this in the bag


It was the joke with the old Titan that every time they were a bit behind they seemed to shut up shop and lose. Combine that with the French stereotype and there you go









Not sure on the boost, every team would use it if they knew about it, but if it's against the rules it's not on.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

LDLC dispute filed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Could you explain what i should be seeing here please? I dont use map creation tools and im uncertain.


There are no collision boxes/clips that you can stand on. Meaning that being able to stand there is a bug.

EDIT: I don't know if they had a man stand there without someone underneath the person the whole time or not. If they didn't have someone there the entire time, then it is pixel walking - if I understand everything correctly.


----------



## Aventadoor

F0rest on twitter said that the admins will make the call after NaVi vs Dignitas match.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> LDLC dispute filed.
> There are no collision boxes/clips that you can stand on. Meaning that being able to stand there is a bug.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know if they had a man stand there without someone underneath the person the whole time or not. If they didn't have someone there the entire time, then it is pixel walking - if I understand everything correctly.


Humm... They did have a man standing there the whole time, but if that man was standing on a place he should not be able to stand... then things change. Im not sure, i dont know what to thin. However, if its stated on the rules that standing where you should not be able is illegal, then theres no question about it. Im not sure really. If they happen to get disqualified i will be happy.


----------



## Aventadoor

Fnatic is doing everything for the win.
Its been the same rules for many years. The fact that they even take this "risk" just proves to me that have been doing some fishy stuff


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Humm... They did have a man standing there the whole time, but if that man was standing on a place he should not be able to stand... then things change. Im not sure, i dont know what to thin. However, if its stated on the rules that standing where you should not be able is illegal, then theres no question about it. Im not sure really. If they happen to get disqualified i will be happy.


Exactly. I have no idea if they had someone there the whole time. Dual monitors gets you a little distracted. However, if there was a player there the entire time, the it is legal. I guess the DH Admin or whatever said that spot was legal.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Fnatic is doing everything for the win.
> Its been the same rules for many years. The fact that they even take this "risk" just proves to me that have been doing some fishy stuff


Dat witch-hunt tho...


----------



## Derp

Devilwalk shot himself and his team in the foot when he admitted to finding a bug to exploit two months ago and decided to sit on it until DH instead of reporting it to Valve.


----------



## el gappo

If it's not a DQ they should restart that entire CT half rather than replay the map. 12-3


----------



## bobsaget

Probably won't happen unfortunately


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Probably won't happen unfortunately


They are reviewing the footage and decision now. We'll know after the Navi vs Dig game


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> If it's not a DQ they should restart that entire CT half rather than replay the map. 12-3


No, IF the rules do not admit the boost it means Fnatic failed to read/understand/care for the rules and they should be DQ. If this was not legal they do not deserve a second chance at wining. Thats my Opinion.


----------



## Shanenanigans

It's an exploit and Fnatic should be disqualified. Half cannot be replayed since they've seen all of LDLCs T side strats.

Fnatic needs to be stripped of the trophies and badges they have for this ****.


----------



## Fusion Racing

There other thing is, you can see through a wall by doing it. That's explicitly not allowed either.


----------



## BreakDown

Lol, overpass is going to be played between Dignitas and NaVi, will any of them dare to use the boost?


----------



## marduke83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538431943395008512
Wow... I have no words...


----------



## BreakDown

well that match went quick

Lets see if dignitas can bring it back.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> well that match went quick
> 
> Lets see if dignitas can bring it back.


16-3? I don't have any hope now for dignitas if they continue playing that poor.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538416349845151745%5B%2FURL
> I see nothing wrong with this boost in terms of its legal-ness.
> 
> While we're at it, lets just DQ NiP as well.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

So, it would seem that Fnatic exploited in that match twice. Once with that boost spot....the other....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538431943395008512%5B%2FURL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes, lets make a bias picture to make your point valid. (I know you didn't post this picture, specifically speaking of the person who did post this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with this boost in terms of its legal-ness.
> 
> Even if that ledge doesn't DQ them for pixelwalking, they'll still get DQ'd by the rules that state that if your spot renders walls of the map invisible, then you are DQ'd for exploiting that spot. There are two walls rendered invisible.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> So, it would seem that Fnatic exploited in that match twice. Once with that boost spot....the other....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538431943395008512%5B%2FURL


That would mean nearly every team that played Train during the first DreamHack is disqualified. Unfortunately, that rule has been known to not stick in most situations.


----------



## doomlord52

Well, supposedly we'll get the official verdict on the Fnatic boost after this match (Na'vi vs. Dig, match 2).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538423589436141568
Should be interesting, especially if Dig wins match 2. If it's ruled legit, you can bet both will use it (and the community will go crazy), if it's banned, then what happens to Fnatic vs. LDLC?

Remember that the Fnatic boost is a 'double', it's both a boost which some people are calling a pixel walk (which is debatable), but the position it granted DOES render certain walls invisible, which is against the rules.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, supposedly we'll get the official verdict on the Fnatic boost after this match (Na'vi vs. Dig, match 2).
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538412966589497344
> This sums up my thoughts on this situation.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I feel bad for LillRobbaN considering hes the one making the decision. Whatever decision he decides, people will be angry.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538412966589497344
> This sums up my thoughts on this situation.


He is on a tough spot and people may get angry at him today, but they will eventually forget about who took what decision, they will only remember the cheap boost.

Dignitas looking very good now! wohoo


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> He is on a tough spot and people may get angry at him today, but they will eventually forget about who took what decision, they will only remember the cheap boost.
> 
> Dignitas looking very good now! wohoo


Thank gosh for that. Dignitas is finally looking like the Dignitas I remember....

Anyone get a DreamHack Souvenir case yet? 8 Accounts and NOTHING.


----------



## waylo88

Nothing here either.


----------



## BreakDown

Im on 2 accounts and got nothing so far.

Ive gotten one drop during cologne and one drop when they first issued the souvenirs with the first stickers. So im hoping i get one this time around too.









Navi finally takes one round, but im afraid its too little too late.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Im on 2 accounts and got nothing so far.
> 
> Ive gotten one drop during cologne and one drop when they first issued the souvenirs with the first stickers. So im hoping i get one this time around too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navi finally takes one round, but im afraid its too little too late.


3 rounds*









Hopefully dig can get the last round...


----------



## MR-e

first dreamhack and dreamhack cologne, i got 2 drops each on the very last day of game play. looks like the trend is continuing... hopefully


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hell of a match guys! Well played.

Now I guess we hear the ruling.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hell of a match guys! Well played.
> 
> Now I guess we hear the ruling.


RIP Dignitas. They stop at the Quarter Finals once again....


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Anyone have the past broadcast of the other games? I woke up too late to see them.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Anyone have the past broadcast of the other games? I woke up too late to see them.


You can check them out at the Official Twitch channel:


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thank gosh for that. Dignitas is finally looking like the Dignitas I remember....
> 
> Anyone get a DreamHack Souvenir case yet? 8 Accounts and NOTHING.


Grand total of nothing at all here too... please RNGesus be kind.

Dig playing well at times, Navi looked good too. Hopefully they'll get the whole boosting thing sorted out overnight, spanner in the works is the rule about boosting to be able to see through walls which that boost can allow you to do.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Reporting in for the drops, I have gotten absolutely nothing.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I got an Overpass souvenir case. Don't know if I'll sell it now or wait it out. I'm not in a rush, so I'll try to make an educated decision as to when I should put it up on the market.

'try'


----------



## Imprezzion

Holy f. I made it! I got DMG
















Rank feels a little on the high side for me since I went from top fragging consistently on MG2 to having a rather hard time not bottom fragging in DMG


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Holy f. I made it! I got DMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rank feels a little on the high side for me since I went from top fragging consistently on MG2 to having a rather hard time not bottom fragging in DMG


Congrats on the rank up!

I feel you! I sense i will be derranking quite soon, have lost quite a few matches in a row, always last or second to last. DMG seems like a step up for me. What i most notice is the amount of headshot kills. Headshots are the norm when getting killed, while at mg2 or emg not so much.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Reporting in for the drops, I have gotten absolutely nothing.


Yup, i got nothing as well. no Cobblestone Souvenir AWP dragonlore's for me


----------



## chemicalfan

No drops for me either, and I've watched over a dozen matches all the way through. Still time, fingers crossed!!

On the fnatic/LDLC scandal, I can't see how they can't DQ fnatic for the wall clip thing. Even if the boost is legal, you can't see through walls consistently on the top flight, it's not cool. As much as I wanted fnatic to win, they can't be allowed to exploit it this blatantly (13 rounds in a row)








Still, kudos to pronax holding B when they went there, he was solid.

In light of this, Overpass needs to be removed from the map pool. It is broken, and it's black-and-white for me, it needs to go. If it gets to the BO5 and it's awkward with vetos and such - stick de_season in there. It's well known, popular, and even part of the current operation (so, no rubbish about "no strats for it", "teams haven't practised it"). I'd rather Overpass was just removed, you shouldn't have maps with glitches like that when $250k is on the line.


----------



## lolllll117

VP vs. NiP. who do you guys think is going to win?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> VP vs. NiP. who do you guys think is going to win?


If I vote for VP, it will be NiP. If I vote for NiP, it will be VP.

So really I don't know.


----------



## Cloudy

Oh Dreamhack...


----------



## Tagkaman

My picks for the next round are the following:

- I think VP are having a great tourney so they'll pick it up against NiP but it'll be close.
- I'd like Na'vi to win, but I don't think they will. So LDLC or Fnatic depending on how they rule on the boost spot.


----------



## Wezzor

Looking good so far.








Posted 1 hr ago.


----------



## Wezzor

But it'll be restarted from 0-0


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Looking good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted 1 hr ago.


Nope, restarting at 0-0



Some will like the decision, some won't. It happens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> No drops for me either, and I've watched over a dozen matches all the way through. Still time, fingers crossed!!
> 
> On the fnatic/LDLC scandal, I can't see how they can't DQ fnatic for the wall clip thing. Even if the boost is legal, you can't see through walls consistently on the top flight, it's not cool. As much as I wanted fnatic to win, they can't be allowed to exploit it this blatantly (13 rounds in a row)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, kudos to pronax holding B when they went there, he was solid.
> 
> In light of this, Overpass needs to be removed from the map pool. It is broken, and it's black-and-white for me, it needs to go. If it gets to the BO5 and it's awkward with vetos and such - stick de_season in there. It's well known, popular, and even part of the current operation (so, no rubbish about "no strats for it", "teams haven't practised it"). I'd rather Overpass was just removed, you shouldn't have maps with glitches like that when $250k is on the line.


Just no.

There's literally no reason to remove Overpass from the map pool when it's a completely viable map. Removing it simply because of two bugs would just be plain silly.

Sticking Season into the map pool would be an absolutely disaster as well. It doesn't matter if it's in the current operation, the current version of Season in the Operation is never played in the Competitive scene. A excuse of teams not having strats on the map is completely valid for that reason. Season also isn't a very popular map in the competitive scene either. ESEA is about the only League that currently uses that map, and it's a much older version of it. Including Season into the map pool would be even worse than what Valve did when they introduced Overpass and Cobblestone a month prior of the last $250K.

Strats aren't simply just "hey you go here, you go there". Strats are timed, and executed to it's absolute perfection. Smokes/flashes are all timed accordingly.

Take a look at NiP's pistol B eco strat for a example:





And another example of this is Titan well known B Molotov strat:






Strats like these can't just be made up on the fly and executed properly. They take hours of preparation.

Tons of maps have glitches including Dust2, but we still play it (Majority of them were only fixed recently). There was multiple tournaments played on every single map in the current map pool that had glitches, yet we still played them. Overpass will be no different.


----------



## el gappo

Should just VAC ban flusha instead









https://gfycat.com/WellwornReadyChameleon


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Immortal bug? Like when they were trying to kill each other but the solid box of that bush was stopping bullets?


----------



## Shanenanigans

So LDLC and Fnatic are replaying the entire map. Highly unfair to LDLC IMO. Pixelwalking shouldn't be allowed at all. In case of NIP I'm not entirely sure where that boost spot was but I'm pretty sure it's not game-breaking like this one. Neither is the LDLC boost on the truck. Valve needs to either push out an update instantly to fix this or deem that these bugs are illegal OR remove the map from the pool. This is just an exploit that gives you 80% of the map to see.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So LDLC and Fnatic are replaying the entire map. Highly unfair to LDLC IMO. Pixelwalking shouldn't be allowed at all. In case of NIP I'm not entirely sure where that boost spot was but I'm pretty sure it's not game-breaking like this one. Neither is the LDLC boost on the truck. Valve needs to either push out an update instantly to fix this or deem that these bugs are illegal OR remove the map from the pool. This is just an exploit that gives you 80% of the map to see.


I absolutely agree it's a insane overlook on Valves part on this map that needs to be fixed. Valve will most likely push out a update next week when theyre back at their Offices though.

Everyone from the CS:GO team is currently at DreamHack, so there's literally no way they would be able to push out a update unfortunately to fix the glitch.

Now do you think Valve should also remove the boost from Long A that allows you to spot into the A bomb site? We might as well some how remove that as well. Being able to spot into the site from Long A is also rather silly if we're going to remove the truck boost and the Fnatic boost.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> VP vs. NiP. who do you guys think is going to win?
> 
> 
> 
> If I vote for VP, it will be NiP. If I vote for NiP, it will be VP.
> 
> So really I don't know.
Click to expand...

you should vote for NiP then


----------



## SheepMoose

Honestly feel really mad about this whole thing. I lost money betting on LDLC on CSGOLounge, but haven't been given my pick for the pick'em challenge (which would allow me to get to gold since Dignitas didn't pull through).

If LDLC win and I lost money for nothing, while missing out on a pick'em choice, I'm gonna rage.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So LDLC and Fnatic are replaying the entire map. Highly unfair to LDLC IMO. Pixelwalking shouldn't be allowed at all. In case of NIP I'm not entirely sure where that boost spot was but I'm pretty sure it's not game-breaking like this one. Neither is the LDLC boost on the truck. Valve needs to either push out an update instantly to fix this or deem that these bugs are illegal OR remove the map from the pool. This is just an exploit that gives you 80% of the map to see.


I dont agree at all with the decision of making them replay, you should not give fnatic a second chance at winning because they used an ilegal boost. So next time im gettting stomped on ill use another illegal boost and give myself a reset, nice.

I know it was a tough decision to make, and ultimatly accept the decision whatever it was, but its not fair en the victim, LDLC. I hope fnatic looses.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I dont agree at all with the decision of making them replay, you should not give fnatic a second chance at winning because they used an ilegal boost. So next time im gettting stomped on ill use another illegal boost and give myself a reset, nice.
> 
> I know it was a tough decision to make, and ultimatly accept the decision whatever it was, but its not fair en the victim, LDLC. I hope fnatic looses.


DreamHack already concluded pixel walking is not illegal.

EDIT:


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Should just VAC ban flusha instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gfycat.com/WellwornReadyChameleon


Literally looks like a video of a guy accidentally clicking while turning...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with this boost in terms of its legal-ness.


That still really looks like a map exploit...
I'd put this into the same category as the one bug on Nuke where you could throw a molotov from B site onto A site. It's really obviously not an intended behavior of the map.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Literally looks like a video of a guy accidentally clicking while turning...
> That still really looks like a map exploit...
> I'd put this into the same category as the one bug on Nuke where you could throw a molotov from B site onto A site. It's really obviously not an intended behavior of the map.


In terms of similarity, I would say this would be closer to the bug where you can stand in B window on D2, or the Ledge on Inferno, or the Window ledges on D2 etc etc. All of which were legal in many tournaments.
One would conclude russian walking is a bug as well as it screwed up hitboxes, but hey that was legal. (CS 1.6)


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> DreamHack already concluded pixel walking is not illegal.


Pixel boosting is ok, fine, but there was the inmortal bug and texture transparency bug making the boost illegal right? thats why they decided to replay. Fnatic used a boost that broke those rules, they should not be given a second chance. Either it was legal, or not, if it wasnt, desqualified.

Im loosing a game of basketball, before last quarter my team uses performance enhancing drugs which are illegal, we win, we then get caught. We dont get a second chance at replaying the quarter do we?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Pixel boosting is ok, fine, but there was the inmortal bug and texture transparency bug making the boost illegal right? thats why they decided to replay. Fnatic used a boost that broke those rules, they should not be given a second chance. Either it was legal, or not, if it wasnt, desqualified.
> 
> Im loosing a game of basketball, before last quarter my team uses performance enhancing drugs which are illegal, we win, we then get caught. We dont get a second chance at replaying the quarter do we?


Immortal bug was unknown up until DreamHack admins found it. You do understand the spot LDLC was using was also under the same immortal bug issue correct? If the bug was known, that you became immortal, thats a completely different story. Being immortal was completely unknown up until now.

Also if you watch the video, fnatic DID NOT use the transparency bug. So the only rule they truly broke was the immortality bug, which LDLC broke as well.

Analogy doesn't work unfortunately, as the immortal bug was completely unknown. Both teams as far as I'm concerned used a spot that is immortal which is something the admin did state.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> In terms of similarity, I would say this would be closer to the bug where you can stand in B window on D2, or the Ledge on Inferno, or the Window ledges on D2 etc etc. All of which were legal in many tournaments.
> One would conclude russian walking is a bug as well as it screwed up hitboxes, but hey that was legal. (CS 1.6)


They really shouldn't allow players to exploit anything that doesn't look like an intended behavior and can give them an unfair advantage. There was a boost like that when the map came out and Valve patched it very quickly, which shows it's probably unintended.
Screwing up hitboxes is the same kind of thing as the smoke spotting bug that used to be there; it's really hard to ban that kind of thing. What kind of rule would you put in? No tapping ctrl while running?
Doesn't fnatic's bug also let you see through a transparent texture? edit: didn't refresh so I didn't see your latest comment.

I was always wondering why people did that weird crouch walk in 1.6.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> They really shouldn't allow players to exploit anything that doesn't look like an intended behavior and can give them an unfair advantage. There was a boost like that when the map came out and Valve patched it very quickly, which shows it's probably unintended.
> Screwing up hitboxes is the same kind of thing as the smoke spotting bug that used to be there; it's really hard to ban that kind of thing. What kind of rule would you put in? No tapping ctrl while running?
> Doesn't fnatic's bug also let you see through a transparent texture?
> 
> I was always wondering why people did that weird crouch walk in 1.6.


The crouch hopping/russian walking bug was too hard to enforce, not to mention it was a mechanic that did take some sort of skill to perform correctly as it required perfect timing when done correctly. They tried to enforce it during a few CPL's/Majors, but it ended up being something that was too difficult and timely to enforce. The rule was three steps before you could tap crouch if I remember correctly, but don't quote me on that!

Fnatic's bug does allow you to see through transparent textures, but so does LDLC's. Fortunately for both teams, they were never positioned correctly for it to be done as said in the video.

People were trying to crouch hop in CS:GO in the early days even though it never worked. Was just a habit that carried over.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

What was that immortal bug?

EDIT:
Quote:


> During the investigation, DreamHack revealed that the position could be exploited in other ways, *as the boosted player couldn't have been shot from most angles*. In certain cases, the position would reveal a transparent texture, although those conditions weren't met by fnatic.


That it? *Source*


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> What was that immortal bug?
> 
> EDIT:
> That it? *Source*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> DreamHack already concluded pixel walking is not illegal.
> 
> EDIT:


That video explains EVERYTHING about this situation


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Immortal bug was unknown up until DreamHack admins found it. You do understand the spot LDLC was using was also under the same immortal bug issue correct? If the bug was known, that you became immortal, thats a completely different story. Being immortal was completely unknown up until now.
> 
> Also if you watch the video, fnatic DID NOT use the transparency bug. So the only rule they truly broke was the immortality bug, which LDLC broke as well.
> 
> Analogy doesn't work unfortunately, as the immortal bug was completely unknown. Both teams as far as I'm concerned used a spot that is immortal which is something the admin did state.


If both teams used it, thats fine then.
As a side note, not knowing you are breaking a rule is hardly justification except in very rare ocasions. Would stealing a car should unpunished becase i didnt know it was illegal, or if it was owned by anyone?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I should have watched that video before asking. Thank you, dmasteR.

If anyone doesn;t want to watch that video (you should though) the "Immortal Bug" does allow you to not take damage from many angles. Both teams used it several times. Go to 3:25


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> If both teams used it, thats fine then.
> As a side note, not knowing you are breaking a rule is hardly justification except in very rare ocasions. Would stealing a car should unpunished becase i didnt know it was illegal, or if it was owned by anyone?


I agree it's not justification, but this is a case where I do believe it is justifiable. Lets just say in this situation it's not justifiable, do we disqualify both teams then? Since both teams were in a spot that is immortal in certain angles.

Semi-related, but should jump scouting also be illegal than? Jump scouting, and jumping in general screws up the hitbox. Hitbox does not match the player when jumping at the maximum height which is when you're standing still prior of jumping. So jump spotting at Mirage B by the truck to spot the B apartments, or Jump spotting from Spawn Ramp boxes to spot Short A on Dust2.


----------



## Shanenanigans

What's worse is, Fnatic and LDLC will be so exhausted going into the second semifinal against a fully rested Na'Vi.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> What's worse is, Fnatic and LDLC will be so exhausted going into the second semifinal against a fully rested Na'Vi.


I think it's hard to say to be honest. Them playing a match prior of playing NAVI could go both way. NAVI could reanalyze the anti-stratting on Overpass/Other maps, or LDLC/Fnatic will be warmed up to play NAVI, or even both!

EDIT:

Also remember LDLC/FNATIC are only replaying Overpass, no other maps.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think it's hard to say to be honest. Them playing a match prior of playing NAVI could go both way. NAVI could reanalyze the anti-stratting on Overpass/Other maps, or LDLC/Fnatic will be warmed up to play NAVI, or even both!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also remember LDLC/FNATIC are only replaying Overpass, no other maps.


See, LDLC will practice/dm/etc for sure so that they can play well against fnatic and teach them a lesson. But they'll need to be warmed up beforehand. No chance Na'Vi won't take advantage of this (not a question of no honor among thieves, but why wouldn't Na'Vi want to take advantage) And I'm 100% sure Overpass is going to be vetoed by the next matchup. It'll actually be vetoed through the rest of the tournament.

Also, this.



http://imgur.com/4ud2yD5

 - Welcome to Counter-Strike - carnCS, 2014.

PS. That isn't mine.


----------



## el gappo

I was semi-happy to believe all of the Flusha clips previously were complete luck and that MAYBE he wasn't cheating. The odds of THAT many sketchy clips coming from one legitimate guy is pretty low but whatever.

But *ALL* this from *ONE* series???

Quote:


> https://i.imgur.com/PwS5msu.gif
> http://gfycat.com/RemoteGrimIchidna [2]
> https://gfycat.com/InfatuatedSeriousGalapagoshawk [3]
> http://gfycat.com/DesertedDarlingEasternglasslizard
> https://gfycat.com/EvenConfusedHellbender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gfycat.com/PeacefulAnotherCuckoo
> http://gfycat.com/HighHandsomeFreshwatereel
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2nqrm2/honorless_fnatic/%5B/URL
> , I know you'll be pulling your hair out but I think you owe me some PPbizon skins.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I was semi-happy to believe all of the Flusha clips previously were complete luck and that MAYBE he wasn't cheating. The odds of THAT many sketchy clips coming from one legitimate guy is pretty low but whatever.
> 
> But *ALL* this from *ONE* series???
> 
> That's some serious gamesense he's got going on. @dmasteR
> , I know you'll be pulling your hair out but I think you owe me some PPbizon skins.


None of which is conclusive simply due to 16 ticks. Its why no League admin would ever ban him.

You don't ban off of suspicion, you ban off of proof. That's sadly still not proof.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> None of which is conclusive simply due to 16 ticks. Its why no League admin would ever ban him.
> 
> You don't ban off of suspicion, you ban off of proof. That's sadly still not proof.


Whatever the deal is this witch-hunt isn't going to stop.

I think we need a webcam trained on all keyboard and mice. Lets see where their mouse moves, see what keys are pressed, have it synced with POV demos and have the footage made public and settle this big silly debate once and for all. It would be interesting to see regardless but it would definitely aid in ending the debate I feel.


----------



## julsfof

IMO this situation was handled poorly by almost all parties involved.
Also i did not bet on the match so accuse me of being buthurt because of skins.

1. There isn't a publicly available current rule set.

2. Pixelwalking is allowed... who thought that was a good idea. the example he brings in the video (inferno banana) is meh at best. Granted u float in the air but u are still on a pile of wood and not 1 meter above ground.

3. When i used to play competitively it was a given that when u do illegal **** the enemy team gets the round. So ldlc did illegal stuff during maybe 3 rounds so fnatic get 3 extra rounds but fnatic did it 13 rounds straight so the game should have ended 23-6 ldlc -> ldlc win.

4. This sets a bad precedent. In the future when a team finds a game breaking bug they don't report it but use it in a match they are currently loosing to get a rematch.

5. From a sportsmanship perspective the fnatics behavior was totally ****ed up. In "normal" sports there are sportsmanship rules and if u do something that is considered unsportsmanlike which in my opinion fanatics action where, u get fined or DQed. I don't understand why there aren't such rules in place.

I have to agree with Linus from LinusTechTipps who said that to be considered a professional there is more to it than just to get money but also to behave professionally.To replay the whole map is in my opinion the wrong way. fnatics infringement was way bigger than ldlcs so i believe that the right way would have been to decide the map like i did in my point 3.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julsfof*
> 
> IMO this situation was handled poorly by almost all parties involved.
> Also i did not bet on the match so accuse me of being buthurt because of skins.
> 
> 1. There isn't a publicly available current rule set.
> 
> 2. Pixelwalking is allowed... who thought that was a good idea. the example he brings in the video (inferno banana) is meh at best. Granted u float in the air but u are still on a pile of wood and not 1 meter above ground.
> 
> 3. When i used to play competitively it was a given that when u do illegal **** the enemy team gets the round. So ldlc did illegal stuff during maybe 3 rounds so fnatic get 3 extra rounds but fnatic did it 13 rounds straight so the game should have ended 23-6 ldlc -> ldlc win.
> 
> 4. This sets a bad president. In the future when a team finds a game breaking bug they don't report it but use it in a match they are currently loosing to get a rematch.
> 
> 5. From a sportsmanship perspective the fnatics behavior was totally ****ed up. In "normal" sports there are sportsmanship rules and if u do something that is considered unsportsmanlike which in my opinion fanatics action where, u get fined or DQed. I don't understand why there aren't such rules in place.
> 
> I have to agree with Linus from LinusTechTipps who said that to be considered a professional there is more to it than just to get money but also to behave professionally.To replay the whole map is in my opinion the wrong way. fnatics infringement was way bigger than ldlcs so i believe that the right way would have been to decide the map like i did in my point 3.


2. You aren't floating on wood actually on the Inferno Banana Boost. You are indeed pixel boosting and just floating on nothing.

3. Russian Walking/Crouch Walking wants to speak to you. :]

5. Poor sportsmanship from both sides, period. Cheating accusations from LDLC are no good either. Nor is making fun of the event for their decision.

It really makes no difference on which glitch was more game breaking. Neither teams as far as anyone knows knew it was glitched (Invincibility).

Anyways.........

VP vs NiP






Absolutely insane match already WOOT!

OVERTIME!!!!


----------



## julsfof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 2. You aren't floating on wood actually on the Inferno Banana Boost. You are indeed pixel boosting and just floating on nothing.
> 
> 3. Russian Walking/Crouch Walking wants to speak to you. :]
> 
> 5. Poor sportsmanship from both sides, period. Cheating accusations from LDLC are no good either. Nor is making fun of the event for their decision.
> 
> It really makes no difference on which glitch was more game breaking. Neither teams as far as anyone knows knew it was glitched (Invincibility).


2. he specifically says woodpile. he doesnt mean the one at the bottom of banana to look over the smoke (i think that one should also be forbidden). he also doesnt mean the one where u slide up the wall at the woodpile because u also become invincible doing so.

3. Crouch walking is forbidden right now. What happened in 1.6 is a different matter. I still think that the method i laid out in my original point 3 would be the best.

5. yes i agree.They should be fined for their behavior.

And just because u don't know its illegal doesn't protect u from punishment it's the same in real life ...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julsfof*
> 
> 2. he specifically says woodpile. he doesnt mean the one at the bottom of banana to look over the smoke (i think that one should also be forbidden). he also doesnt mean the one where u slide up the wall at the woodpile because u also become invincible doing so.
> 
> 3. Crouch walking is forbidden right now. What happened in 1.6 is a different matter. I still think that the method i laid out in my original point 3 would be the best.
> 
> 5. yes i agree. Both teams should be fined for their behavior.
> 
> And just because u don't know its illegal doesn't protect u from punishment it's the same in real life ...


2. Yes, he's talking about the spot at the end of bottom banana on the ledge above the wood pile. Which is indeed a pixel walk that over looks into back B/dark spot/emo.

3. Crouch walking isn't forbidden actually. Its perfectly legal. CPL 2006+ is proof of that.
Quote:


> And just because u don't know its illegal doesn't protect u from punishment it's the same in real life ...


Can we seriously stop using this argument. This argument doesn't work in this situation. The event organizers weren't even sure if it was legal or not up until they reviewed the spot themselfs.

Absolutely insane Overtime in this NiP vs VP match. TAZ just went INSANE! Double OT HYPE!


----------



## Shanenanigans

I just woke up some ten or fifteen minutes ago ( stream was already loaded on both browsers ) but DAMN that was a crazy run from 12-15 to 18-18. INSANE.


----------



## Sikkamore

Fnatic have been DQ'd. Not that I care. Last night work was so hectic that I don't want anything to do with gaming for a while lol GG don't care who wins


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Fnatic have been DQ'd. Not that I care. Last night work was so hectic that I don't want anything to do with gaming for a while lol GG don't care who wins


Fnatic Forfieted*

Corrected.

They were not disqualified.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538686133992177664
This could be a final honestly lol. This is insane!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fnatic Forfieted*
> 
> Corrected.
> 
> They were not disqualified.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538686133992177664


Yeah, my bad. Still half a sleep. Working Black Friday, even in Canada, = madness.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Damn, didn't expect to see fnatic forfeit but huge respect for doing it.

Stickers are 75% off again, I don't need to buy them but I'm going to anyway.

Edit: That's why I love to see Nuke. Seen some amazingly close games on it.


----------



## julsfof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 2. Yes, he's talking about the spot at the end of bottom banana on the ledge above the wood pile. Which is indeed a pixel walk that over looks into back B/dark spot/emo.
> 
> 3. Crouch walking isn't forbidden actually. Its perfectly legal. CPL 2006+ is proof of that.


2. its a flowerpot at the bottom the pile of wood is in the middle of banana. so he is talking about the middle of banana.

3. its forbidden in dh and all majors if they haven't also changed that rule. Again current rule set not public.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Can we seriously stop using this argument. This argument doesn't work in this situation. The event organizers weren't even sure if it was legal or not up until they reviewed the spot themselfs.


Just because the Admin team is useless doesn't mean the general statement is wrong.
They found after hours of review that the actions were illegal so the rules should have applied.
He even touches the subject in the video. They decided to not redistribute rounds.

To put this into perspective. I dont really care about this one match i dont even care that much about the tournament as a whole but i want to see esports grow and this just looks and feels fishy as ****.
At least fnatic did the right thing and withdrew.


----------



## Sikkamore

I'm taking a step back from this community. Can't stand the absolute hatred being spewed to Fnatic and their fans. Not to mention the absolutely disgusting witch hunt going on. Have fun guys


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'm taking a step back from this community. Can't stand the absolute hatred being spewed to Fnatic and their fans. Not to mention the absolutely disgusting witch hunt going on. Have fun guys


Just laugh at them, especially all the cheating accusations using a 16 tick demo or a 60FPS game clip.


----------



## LDV617

Glad to see fnatic gone. They might be the most toxic org in esports right now (PlanetKey Dynamics would argue for top spot)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julsfof*
> 
> 2. its a flowerpot at the bottom the pile of wood is in the middle of banana. so he is talking about the middle of banana.
> 
> 3. its forbidden in dh and all majors if they haven't also changed that rule. Again current rule set not public.
> Just because the Admin team is useless doesn't mean the general statement is wrong.
> They found after hours of review that the actions were illegal so the rules should have applied.
> He even touches the subject in the video. They decided to not redistribute rounds.
> 
> To put this into perspective. I dont really care about this one match i dont even care that much about the tournament as a whole but i want to see esports grow and this just looks and feels fishy as ****.
> At least fnatic did the right thing and withdrew.


2. You must be thinking of something else, but this is the woodpile he's talking about. This is not in the middle of banana..... this is called Bottom of banana.



3. Crouch walking is no longer possible in CS:GO. Any tournament since 2006 CPL crouch walking was allowed.

They said the spots were that LDLC used as well as Fnatic used were illegal because they were invincible. You can't make everyone happy unfortunately with either decisions. The admins decided what was best.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'm taking a step back from this community. Can't stand the absolute hatred being spewed to Fnatic and their fans. Not to mention the absolutely disgusting witch hunt going on. Have fun guys


Fnatic are by far the most toxic, dishonorable team in CS:GO, and the fact that they still have fans amazes me. They have become infamous for their disgusting conduct and their complete lack of sportsmanship. Even ignoring yesterday's match (which in itself is reason enough for a community to throw hate at a team), there have been multiple occasions where they have exhibited this.






The video above lead me to have a distaste towards Fnatic from the beginning, and since then there have been more and more occasions to warrant it. Any hate is completely rational - saying that "fnatic are always in the spotlight" is due to their own actions. They *could've* shaken hands with NiP. They *could've* lost their game against LDLC with honor. They *could've* told Valve and the map creator about the Overpass boost. But alas, they *didn't*, and now their organisation is feeling the force of the community.

It's a shame, the Fnatic organisation used to have quite a decent reputation in the other games they competed in.


----------



## julsfof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 2. You must be thinking of something else, but this is the woodpile he's talking about. This is not in the middle of banana..... this is called Bottom of banana.
> 
> 3. Crouch walking is no longer possible in CS:GO. Any tournament since 2006 CPL crouch walking was allowed.
> 
> They said the spots were that LDLC used as well as Fnatic used were illegal because they were invincible. You can't make everyone happy unfortunately with either decisions. The admins decided what was best.


2. ok we were talking about the same spot. just standing on top of the pile strictly speaking pixel boosting because u are standing in the air but legal(that what he was talking about). walking into the wall on top of the pile and becoming invincible illegal.

3. bind crouch to mousewheel is still abuse able.

The decision was not the best they could have made. But they didnt want to affect the outcome by an admin decision after the game which they should have done.

But i will stop arguing with a random person on the internet now so have a good day.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julsfof*
> 
> 3. bind crouch to mousewheel is still abuse able.


That was in the rules IIRC, you cant bind +duck to mousewheel.


----------



## marduke83

Just curious, do I have to pick the grand final winner now, or can I wait until the semis are over for the pick 'em challenge?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Fnatic are by far the most toxic, dishonorable team in CS:GO, and the fact that they still have fans amazes me. They have become infamous for their disgusting conduct and their complete lack of sportsmanship. Even ignoring yesterday's match (which in itself is reason enough for a community to throw hate at a team), there have been multiple occasions where they have exhibited this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video above lead me to have a distaste towards Fnatic from the beginning, and since then there have been more and more occasions to warrant it. Any hate is completely rational - saying that "fnatic are always in the spotlight" is due to their own actions. They *could've* shaken hands with NiP. They *could've* lost their game against LDLC with honor. They *could've* told Valve and the map creator about the Overpass boost. But alas, they *didn't*, and now their organisation is feeling the force of the community.
> 
> It's a shame, the Fnatic organisation used to have quite a decent reputation in the other games they competed in.


I've seen that damn video hundreds of times and 90% of the people don't know the events which led up to that moment! I don't care how they acted in the past. I'm a person that can MOVE ON from stuff and not live in the past unlike 70% of this crap community!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Just curious, do I have to pick the grand final winner now, or can I wait until the semis are over for the pick 'em challenge?


Pretty sure last time you could do it between the end of the second semi and the final. I don't understand how you can pick it now anyway, what if you pick NiP then they lose to VP?


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Pretty sure last time you could do it between the end of the second semi and the final. I don't understand how you can pick it now anyway, what if you pick NiP then they lose to VP?


Thats what I thought, I just thought it was weird that they have all 4 teams on the GF selection. Thanks for clarification though


----------



## Shanenanigans

I bet the VP team was like RUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNn

---

Oh man. They need one more knife to even up the scoreboard.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Fnatic out. VP likely out. NiP about the be the first team to win more than one major. #thedream


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> NiP about the be the first team to win more than one major. #thedream


I wish this was true, but despite NiP's extremely good form at the moment I'm unsure if they'll beat LDLC.








My Pick'Em choice for the final will decide whether I get gold or silver.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I wish this was true, but despite NiP's extremely good form at the moment I'm unsure if they'll beat LDLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pick'Em choice for the final will decide whether I get gold or silver.


I'm a little unsure on the mental strength of LDLC, especially after a really late night last night. They've got to beat Navi first, who could destroy them if they decided to turn up.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I'm a little unsure on the mental strength of LDLC, especially after a really late night last night. They've got to beat Navi first, who could destroy them if they decided to turn up.


I did overlook that. LDLC might still be feeling a bit down about the whole Fnatic thing, NiP haven't had to deal with that and have just been having some pretty convincing wins so mentally they might be better. Friberg has been absolutely on point too.


----------



## bobsaget

GG nip. I guess it's good to see a swedish team in the finals, the crowd will be on fire.

LDLC should be able to join them pretty easily imo


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> GG nip. I guess it's good to see a swedish team in the finals, the crowd will be on fire.
> 
> LDLC should be able to join them pretty easily imo


Thing is, the fans will be divided between NIP and LDLC at that point. Simply because there are a serious number of LDLC fans.

But that NIP-VP game, Carn, THAT was counter-strike.


----------



## bobsaget

Yep, the comeback could have happened


----------



## Fusion Racing

Maps are; Inferno, Dust2, Overpass. It'll be interesting if it goes all the way.


----------



## waylo88

Got an Inferno case drop. Only worth $3, so I opened it. Got a MW Walnut Nova.


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Hey guys, anyone running CSGO on windows 10? i installed the game fine, then when i went to adjust video settings to max it out, the game works but it doesnt show on screen aynthing!

im u sing build below with R9 290, latest catalyst drivers, and Windows 10 build 9879

Thanks


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> My Pick'Em choice for the final will decide whether I get gold or silver.


Same







if I dont get silver then the dreamhack coin will be my first bronze coin ever received.


----------



## bobsaget

GG LDLC but they weren't that amazing. Let's hope NiP won't crush them


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I dont get silver then the dreamhack coin will be my first bronze coin ever received.


Same, on 70 at the moment so it's all on the final. NA teams, never backing them in the group stages again.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I dont get silver then the dreamhack coin will be my first bronze coin ever received.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, on 70 at the moment so it's all on the final. NA teams, never backing them in the group stages again.
Click to expand...

Because of LDLC's poor performance vs Navi, I'm gonna go with NiP.

Then again, this entire tournament has really been just an unpredictable mess so I don't know.


----------



## chemicalfan

Bit late to the party, but that NiP match earlier was awesome, I love Nuke! The LDLC match was ok, NaVi did better than I thought they would, but it was always going to be LDLC's match.

Really looking forward to the final, gonna be an awesome match! When are the maps announced?


----------



## DMatthewStewart

I suck at this game. You dont even want me to join your Steam group


----------



## Shanenanigans

NIP was taken down on D2. Inferno is up next, if I'm not mistaken. Crazy stuff happening. LDLC is on FIRE.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> NIP was taken down on D2. Inferno is up next, if I'm not mistaken. Crazy stuff happening. LDLC is on FIRE.


NiP not looking great in some rounds, others they look great. Hopefully it goes to the third map.


----------



## el gappo

NIP were pretty strong on Inferno vs VP though right? Could be a close one, NIP does their best work when they are coming from behind


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> NIP were pretty strong on Inferno vs VP though right? Could be a close one, NIP does their best work when they are coming from behind


They're really good on CT, but so are LDLC. Comes down to whoever can squeeze some extra rounds on on T.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I suck at this game. You dont even want me to join your Steam group










The group is public as far as I know


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> They're really good on CT, but so are LDLC. Comes down to whoever can squeeze some extra rounds on on T.


Don't know what they did, but they wrecked LDLC's CT. The plays on that map were insane. And regardless of scoreline, I agree with SirScoots and Thooorin that the rounds were extremely close. NIP has lit a fire now for the next map. But LDLC has some amazing strats on it. And they beat NIP pretty convincingly the last time they played against each other on that map. Which I think was in the group stages.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Don't know what they did, but they wrecked LDLC's CT. The plays on that map were insane. And regardless of scoreline, I agree with SirScoots and Thooorin that the rounds were extremely close. NIP has lit a fire now for the next map. But LDLC has some amazing strats on it. And they beat NIP pretty convincingly the last time they played against each other on that map. Which I think was in the group stages.


Sadly missed most of their T side. LDLC usually have a really solid CT side so that's impressive if NiP had some strats that beat it. Shame the last map is Overpass, but I'm curious to see how NiP play on it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Sadly missed most of their T side. LDLC usually have a really solid CT side so that's impressive if NiP had some strats that beat it. Shame the last map is Overpass, but I'm curious to see how NiP play on it.


From the map pool, this entire set was definitely LDLC's to begin with. It'll be a shame if they lose to NIP. But on the other hand, they can definitely showcase their power.


----------



## fragamemnon

@el gappo I think you just got a drop.


----------



## dmasteR

That 4K by Kioshima was insane.....


----------



## el gappo

OVERTIME HYPE!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> @el gappo I think you just got a drop.


Oh really?









Edit: The drop is a lie...


----------



## bobsaget

so intense right now


----------



## Fusion Racing

This game...

I like both teams but I can barely watch.

Edit: That'll be a silver pick 'em trophy then. Balls.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

And LDLC takes 100k home, along with the Dreamhack winter 2014 trophy.


----------



## bobsaget

gg LDLC


----------



## marduke83

Awesome final! Disappointed NiP didn't take it, but well played by both teams, congrats to LDLC. Shame I missed the gold pick em by 8 points..


----------



## dmasteR

Fantastic game by LDLC. Congrats!


----------



## mitavreb

Congratulations to LDLC they won. NBK is such a nice guy. He deserves to win a title.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Congratulations to LDLC they won. NBK is such a nice guy. He deserves to win a title.


Really good player too, but I'm most impressed with Happy, he's stepped his game up by miles in the last month or two.

Grats to LDLC, finally proving the French can win something


----------



## chemicalfan

Disappointed that NiP didn't win, but both sides brought their A game making it awesome for the spectators. I'm happy for CS in general, great experience









Congrats LDLC, can't wait for the next one now!!









Edit: No drops at all for me, a little disappointed, but it's not all about the free stuff I guess. The matches made up for it









Edit 2: Is the Steam market playing up for anyone else today? It's been screwed up for at least 9 hours for me. Not refreshing properly, hanging up, erroring out when trying to list items. CSGOstash is struggling too, the prices are out of date or just rubbish.


----------



## Paradigm84

Are there any mid-Silver ranked EU players that want to play some competitive at some point? Trying to win games with random people is like repeatedly bashing my head on the desk for an hour.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are there any mid-Silver ranked EU players that want to play some competitive at some point? Trying to win games with random people is like repeatedly bashing my head on the desk for an hour.


I think el gappo is the gold star ranks which is obly slightly above.

Ya, playing solo MM is really difficult, especially for lower ranks. Ive seen more toxicity in low rank than other ranks.


----------



## fragamemnon

I might as well join your group guys.
GN3 as of now, but I must learn better positioning.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think el gappo is the gold star ranks which is obly slightly above.
> 
> Ya, playing solo MM is really difficult, especially for lower ranks. Ive seen more toxicity in low rank than other ranks.


Yeah, Gappo plays it a lot.









The only issue with playing with higher ranks is this new change that means if the difference in levels in the party is too high, it won't let you join a game, unless the team is full I believe.

And yeah, probably 2/3 of the games I get into either have one or several smurfs, or teammates that do really stupid stuff consistently.


----------



## morbid_bean

Was there some foul update that passed through recently? I am suddenly getting a jittery lag every now and then and seemed to have lost some FPS..


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think el gappo is the gold star ranks which is obly slightly above.
> 
> Ya, playing solo MM is really difficult, especially for lower ranks. Ive seen more toxicity in low rank than other ranks.


Nova! You cheeky sod







I'm so close to that badge I can taste it!


----------



## SheepMoose

Unboxed an FT AWP Asiimov. So excited! First major unboxing.
Unsure what I'm going to do with it. I've been looking to trade all my skins for a knife but doubt I'll give it up. Might rename it but I don't have any ideas.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Was there some foul update that passed through recently? I am suddenly getting a jittery lag every now and then and seemed to have lost some FPS..


I don't think so atleast. I haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Really good player too, but I'm most impressed with Happy, he's stepped his game up by miles in the last month or two.
> 
> Grats to LDLC, finally proving the French can win something


It's about time they win a major.

I think Happy should have been the MVP but it's ridiculously funny that the tournament MVP won a PS4. A console given to one of the best CSGO players in the world, Forest!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> It's about time they win a major.
> 
> I think Happy should have been the MVP but it's ridiculously funny that the tournament MVP won a PS4. A console given to one of the best CSGO players in the world, Forest!


His reaction was worth it. You just have to love f0rest.

Ignoring the KQLY cheating stuff, I rated LDLC higher than Titan when the teams got shuffled around. VG had some success with a few of those players last year, then Titan had a bit of success with the shox and ScreaM and then with the old LDLC lineup but none of them had won a major until now. Happy is a good IGL and seems to be decent with the AWP as well as being a very competent rifler. I think if they're all on their A game they're going to be a hard team to beat, but NiP showed some real strength too. Considering the 3 maps slightly favoured LDLC and NiP ran them that close I'm interested to see what they can do in the next few months with Maikelele.


----------



## aaron302

Question, I have an amd A8-3870k processor and an msi 7950 t3 video card i nornally get 120-140 fps. Is my cpu really that big of a bottle neck?


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaron302*
> 
> Question, I have an amd A8-3870k processor and an msi 7950 t3 video card i nornally get 120-140 fps. Is my cpu really that big of a bottle neck?


Yes

CSGO likes a strong CPU


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I don't think so atleast. I haven't noticed any difference.


So I decided to rip out all traces of CS:GO from my PC and perform a new download/install. This seems to have cleared it up. I guess junk just gets built up after so long. I'm back to my usual FPS, and no lag spikes.


----------



## lolllll117

I'm a little late, but congrats to LDLC for winning Dreamhack. I tuned in right when overtime started


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> So I decided to rip out all traces of CS:GO from my PC and perform a new download/install. This seems to have cleared it up. I guess junk just gets built up after so long. I'm back to my usual FPS, and no lag spikes.


Hehe there you see. I thought it sounded a bit strange.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

To those using an AMD card and experiencing terrible FPS drops like I was (180 avg down to 30 or 40). Uninstall your drivers and install 14.4. For me they went away completely after doing that and reinstalling CSGO.

I reinstalled CSGO first then did the driver downgrade so I don't know which one actually fixed my issues.


----------



## delledonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> His reaction was worth it. You just have to love f0rest.
> 
> Ignoring the KQLY cheating stuff, I rated LDLC higher than Titan when the teams got shuffled around. VG had some success with a few of those players last year, then Titan had a bit of success with the shox and ScreaM and then with the old LDLC lineup but none of them had won a major until now. Happy is a good IGL and seems to be decent with the AWP as well as being a very competent rifler. I think if they're all on their A game they're going to be a hard team to beat, but NiP showed some real strength too. Considering the 3 maps slightly favoured LDLC and NiP ran them that close I'm interested to see what they can do in the next few months with Maikelele.


This might be an unpopular opinion but after what I saw during this tournament, in my opinion Happy is the best player in the world currently and was the biggest difference maker for LDLC.

People seem to judge the best by their fragging ability, so the names you typically hear are shox, GeT_RiGhT, etc., but if anyone paid any attention to Happy, you'd notice that he's a jack of all trades, and really good at all of them. He can AWP, rifle, IGL, clutch, support, and his game sense is top notch. I can't remember if he entry'd at all but I wouldn't doubt he could do that well even though there isn't any point when you have kio and shox on your team.

Happy probably should have won the MVP, but no real objection from me that f0rest won it since he was playing unreal the whole tournament.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delledonne*
> 
> This might be an unpopular opinion but after what I saw during this tournament, in my opinion Happy is the best player in the world currently and was the biggest difference maker for LDLC.
> 
> People seem to judge the best by their fragging ability, so the names you typically hear are shox, GeT_RiGhT, etc., but if anyone paid any attention to Happy, you'd notice that he's a jack of all trades, and really good at all of them. He can AWP, rifle, IGL, clutch, support, and his game sense is top notch. I can't remember if he entry'd at all but I wouldn't doubt he could do that well even though there isn't any point when you have kio and shox on your team.
> 
> Happy probably should have won the MVP, but no real objection from me that f0rest won it since he was playing unreal the whole tournament.


He's an impressive player, but I'm not sure I'd put him #1 in the world. To be able to play well as an IGL is hard to do, and he seems to have little trouble playing different roles in addition to that. What makes someone like f0rest or GTR or shox even more impressive is their ability to single handedly win a match with incredible fragging ability and game sense like no other. GTR is especially strong on that last one, he seems to turn up at the worst possible time for the other team and completely ruin what they're up to time and time again.

Big fan of the way LDLC are playing though, there's not really a weak link in there.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are there any mid-Silver ranked EU players that want to play some competitive at some point? Trying to win games with random people is like repeatedly bashing my head on the desk for an hour.


I'm a Silver 2, mostly because my reflexes/aim aren't what they used to be. I probably play more like a Nova in terms of "the thinking game", but my reflexes get me killed. Well, that and my teammates who die, leaving me to face the music. "Rush B" isn't a strategy every round, guys.


----------



## fragamemnon

If you guys feel like playing with a GN3 on EU, let me know.








I'll most likely bring a friend too, who is as good, if not better, than me.


----------



## iambanana

Same here! GN1/2 ranked, from EU. Usually play with my friend who's basically the same rank. You can find my steam account under my profile.


----------



## Atham

I have the game, but I am not too good at it as in I don't know which weapons to use, which is why I like arms race, since I am not good with any particular. Any good guides or advice as an introduction?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I have the game, but I am not too good at it as in I don't know which weapons to use, which is why I like arms race, since I am not good with any particular. Any good guides or advice as an introduction?


Broadly, always buy armor (unless it's called as a full save), then always buy an AK or M4 if you can afford it. If you can't afford it, then probably buy a P250 or CZ, which will help you save up. You can buy a Galil or FAMAS, or P90 if you can afford those, best staying away from the other SMGs & shotguns unless you know you have a specific reason for them. The SSG08 & AWP are snipers (AWP is one-hit kill except legs), so have a specific kind of gameplay. Rule of thumb in CS that doesn't apply to other FPS games - *DO NOT FIRE WHILST MOVING!!*.

Anyway, quick run-down of the guns (turned out not that quick!):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Pistols

Glock/P2000/USP-S - Starting pistol, free. Awful against armor, always aim for head.
P250 - Like starting pistol, except decent against armor. Your go-to pistol after the pistol round (assuming you don't want one of the below ones)
Dual Berettas - Awful damage, short range, but will fire as fast as you can click.
Five-Seven/Tec-9 - Good damage and range, good rate of fire (for a pistol). The best "standard" pistols you can buy.
CZ-75 (alternate to 5-7/Tec-9) - Full auto pistol, doing P250 damage. Deadly at short range, not bad at mid-range if you don't spray it)
Desert Eagle - Great damage, very poor rate of fire. One-hit headshot, but you often won't get a second shot before death.

Heavy

Nova - Pump action shotgun (slow rate of fire, short range), poor damage (even worse against armor). Cheap, and $900 kill reward.
MAG-7 - Pump action shotgun (slow rate of fire, short range), damage is ok, can get the job done. $900 kill reward.
Sawed-off - Pump action shotgun (slow rate of fire, super short range), damage is ok, very risky due to short range. $900 kill reward.
XM20... - Semi-auto shotgun, short range, rate of fire & damage is decent, but gun costs a lot. $900 kill reward (I think)
M249 - Full auto LMG, just don't go there. VERY expensive, hard to control recoil, damage isn't amazing considering the cost.
Negev - Like the M249, with VERY hard to control recoil but a faster rate of fire. You don't see M249's & Negev's outside of deathmatch, as they cost far too much.

SMGs

MP9/MAC-10 - High rate of fire, but very poor damage. Need 10-12 rounds to kill against armor, very risky. $600 kill reward.
UMP - Good damage against armor, slowest rate of fire for SMG. Decent at mid-range compared to others, makes it viable at $1200. $600 kill reward.
MP7 - Good rate of fire, low damage compared to UMP. Costs a bit too much compared to the UMP and the Galil/FAMAS. $600 kill reward.
PP-Bizon - Lots of ammo in the magazine (64 rounds!), awful against armor though. It's a risky buy, as the damage is so poor. Good against rushes though as you don't have to reload. $600 kill reward.
P90 - Very pricy, but very effective. Very high rate of fire, and ok damage makes it very good at shorter ranges. The best SMG, but you'll pay for it.

Rifles

Galil/FAMAS - The cheap rifle, only buy these if you want a rifle but can't afford an AK/M4. They are similar to the AK/M4, just less damage.
AK/M4A4 - Your standard, go-to rifle. Great damage, rate of fire. AK less accurate than M4, but more damage (one-hit headshot).
M4A1-S - Cheaper than M4A4, silenced. Only 20 rounds rather than 30. _Personally_, I find it more accurate than the M4A4.
AUG/SG553 - Short scoped rifle. These are "upgraded" AK/M4s, with a small scope and increased damage. These are the "COD" guns, as they could have come straight from COD (still no move-and-fire though!). Nice upgrade if you can afford it, but always want to keep some cash in your pocket when winning (for when your team lose a round)
SSG 08 - Also called Scout, it's a bolt-action sniper rifle. For a sniper, low damage (still one-hit headshot), very cheap. If you're a sniper, it's worth buying if you can't afford an AWP.
AWP - The daddy of bolt-action snipers. One-hit kill even against armor (except leg-shot), expensive and low kill reward, but it's one-hit kill. Can be a game changer in the right hands.
G3/SCAR-20 - Semi-auto snipers. More damage than a Scout, but less than the AWP. Semi-auto so you can keep firing. Very expensive, but the semi-auto nature can get you out of a jam if you're not a natural sniper (if you miss your shot)



Couple of other tips - ignore toxic players, the low ranks are full of them. Learn the maps in the active pool & callouts, then always make a call when you die in competitive (how many enemies & where, and where the bomb is). Deathmatch isn't just for fun, it is great practice & warmup - spend lots of hours there with the AK, M4, and pistols (like P250). Don't buy a pistol if you also buy anything else (except maybe an AWP, for short range cover). Probably some other stuff too, that I can't remember!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm a Silver 2, mostly because my reflexes/aim aren't what they used to be. I probably play more like a Nova in terms of "the thinking game", but my reflexes get me killed. Well, that and my teammates who die, leaving me to face the music. "Rush B" isn't a strategy every round, guys.


I'm in a similar scenario, I've played with some friends who are good at the game and they've taught me the basic things you should know for competitive, like:


If you can do so safely, plant the bomb as far out in the open as possible
Don't let the bomb carrier go first on to the bomb site
Don't run off on your own with the bomb
Competitive isn't the place to learn to use an AWP
If it's a long distance firefight, don't try to outshoot a guy with an AWP if you have an assault rifle.
If you're going to sit somewhere and try to pick people off with an AWP, give the bomb to someone else

and so on, but then there are some players you get stuck with than don't know those fairly basic rules, and end up ruining rounds for the team.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Broadly, always buy armor (unless it's called as a full save), then always buy an AK or M4 if you can afford it. If you can't afford it, then probably buy a P250 or CZ, which will help you save up. You can buy a Galil or FAMAS, or P90 if you can afford those, best staying away from the other SMGs & shotguns unless you know you have a specific reason for them. The SSG08 & AWP are snipers (AWP is one-hit kill except legs), so have a specific kind of gameplay. Rule of thumb in CS that doesn't apply to other FPS games - *DO NOT FIRE WHILST MOVING!!*.
> 
> Anyway, quick run-down of the guns (turned out not that quick!):
> 
> Couple of other tips - ignore toxic players, the low ranks are full of them. Learn the maps in the active pool & callouts, then always make a call when you die in competitive (how many enemies & where, and where the bomb is). Deathmatch isn't just for fun, it is great practice & warmup - spend lots of hours there with the AK, M4, and pistols (like P250). Probably some other stuff too, that I can't remember!


I personally wait at least two rounds, preferably three, before buying something bigger than a pistol. Also, I like the FAMAS, but the Galil always feels useless to me.

Also, a good general rule seems to be, don't buy the SSG unless you're very good with an AWP, it's more difficult to use and unless you can connect the shots where you want them, you'll likely just end up doing minimal damage and get killed.

And yeah, the not firing whilst moving is critical, if you go into a private game and just look at the bullet spread on a wall when you move compared to when you're stationary, it's huge. It's not like CoD where you can strafe and hipfire easily, moving whilst shooting will ruin your aim.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm in a similar scenario, I've played with some friends who are good at the game and they've taught me the basic things you should know for competitive, like:
> 
> 
> If you can do so safely, plant the bomb as far out in the open as possible
> Don't let the bomb carrier go first on to the bomb site
> Don't run off on your own with the bomb
> Competitive isn't the place to learn to use an AWP
> If it's a long distance firefight, don't try to outshoot a guy with an AWP if you have an assault rifle.
> If you're going to sit somewhere and try to pick people off with an AWP, give the bomb to someone else
> 
> and so on, but then there are some players you get stuck with than don't know those fairly basic rules, and end up ruining rounds for the team.
> I personally wait at least two rounds, preferably three, before buying something bigger than a pistol. Also, I like the FAMAS, but the Galil always feels useless to me.
> 
> *Also, a good general rule seems to be, don't buy the SSG unless you're very good with an AWP, it's more difficult to use and unless you can connect the shots where you want them, you'll likely just end up doing minimal damage and get killed.*
> 
> And yeah, the not firing whilst moving is critical, if you go into a private game and just look at the bullet spread on a wall when you move compared to when you're stationary, it's huge. It's not like CoD where you can strafe and hipfire easily, moving whilst shooting will ruin your aim.


Pretty much agree with all of what you've got there (especially the FAMAS/Galil bit, it's weird!), except the bold part. The SSG only costs $1700, and its sniper scope allows it to give good information to the rest of the team (like if you spot the bomb briefly). It does more than "minimal damage" too (at least 70 for a chest shot, over 80 for a stomach shot). It's rubbish in close quarters and will get you killed, but it's decent for $1700 even if you're not a headshot machine (just retreat after every shot, like the pros do). I'd say it's better to get a solid 70+ tag with the SSG then die, rather than 20-30 tag with a Galil/FAMAS then die (considering the difference in cost). Also, the range you'd engage with the SSG is "safer", as the enemy probably won't hit you with their AK/M4 if you're quick to retreat. Your sniper shot is probably a "free" potshot, then you can run and give info to your team.

/myopinion


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Pretty much agree with all of what you've got there (especially the FAMAS/Galil bit, it's weird!), except the bold part. The SSG only costs $1700, and its sniper scope allows it to give good information to the rest of the team (like if you spot the bomb briefly). It does more than "minimal damage" too (at least 70 for a chest shot, over 80 for a stomach shot). It's rubbish in close quarters and will get you killed, but it's decent for $1700 even if you're not a headshot machine (just retreat after every shot, like the pros do). I'd say it's better to get a solid 70+ tag with the SSG then die, rather than 20-30 tag with a Galil/FAMAS then die (considering the difference in cost). Also, the range you'd engage with the SSG is "safer", as the enemy probably won't hit you with their AK/M4 if you're quick to retreat. Your sniper shot is probably a "free" potshot, then you can run and give info to your team.
> 
> /myopinion


I guess you're right, maybe I'm biased because I'm used to seeing people grab it because it's cheap, then run around trying to quickscope with it.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, that's pretty dumb.... it's a sniper rifle, hello?!?!


----------



## Imprezzion

I love to use the scout in semi eco rounds or the round after the pistol round if my team wins the pistol.
Probably becasue i'm a dedicated AWPer and a DMG but k. My aim with the sniper is good enough to get at least 1 safe potshot off.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Okay, I've been reading reddit and HLTV and all the flaming around fnatic.

People really need to get a few things straight.

1. This isn't a damn witch hunt. Witch hunts resulted in punishment ( by death at the time ). This is just a bunch of people trying to prove flusha hacks. People sending him death threats and such. Reflects poorly on themselves. You're going to kill another person over a video game that he's more successful at ( whether he's cheating or not )? This is what gets parents aggravated about gaming and it influencing kids. This isn't Rockstar's GTA V causing this. It's CS that causes this.

2. People don't have concrete proof. Like Dmaster mentioned earlier, 16 tick demos aren't anything to go by. On the other hand, I definitely don't buy flusha's stupid "oh my sensi is low I lift my mouse ALOT." Also, alot isn't a word.

3. There are no consequences for flusha of cheating unless there's a VAC ban. ESEA, ESL can all ban him, but until the banhammer lands from Valve, he is clean. I never saw these many threads about KQLY and SF. KQLY was a highlight player, so it could've been possible, but SF was just terrible at everything.

4. As for fnatic's overpass boost, it isn't legit because it's a pixelwalk and LDLC's boost wasn't. As simple as that. I also don't buy into the crap that's going around on HLTV and reddit that some guy took down the video because fnatic asked him to. It's possible, but not probable. But, it is unsportsmanlike of fnatic to not report this to Valve considering quite a few pro teams work with valve to make the maps better. HPE has made this game very community driven, and if the pros are hiding this, who's voices will HPE listen to?

5. The forfeit - well they had to. They had seen all of LDLCs strats, and playing from 0-0 would've been unfair to LDLC. This was a very good call. It may or may not have been pressured by sponsors in the latest dung put out by the reddit rumor mill, but it is actually a good show of sportsmanship ( I thought it was before the JW/Flusha/Krimz drama ) to forfeit knowing very well that you've taken undue advantage to force a win on a map.

6. The JW/Flusha/Krimz drama - Flusha goes on to say that the community that helps fuel his career is a joke. Supporters are all like, community doesn't matter they'll still win etc. Without a big viewership, CSGO without the community would be limited to tiny local LANs and these guys would not have a career to begin with. Krimz is actually really slick - I kinda like him. Also, when these guys say the community broke them as a team, and they'd much rather not play, it reflects poorly on their character. Every competitive person I know, has wanted to prove themselves over and over again in the face of adversity. If these guys would rather not play, then where is the competitiveness that'll take them to the top? The oddest part of all this, is that JW is having none of that *in Tosspot's voice* hackusation ****, especially considering he played on a hacker team.

Either way, people just can't comprehend that there can be good players in the scene who haven't played the game for 10 years. This is why no one goes after people from G5 or NIP or even Guardian, who used to be one of the greatest saucer AWPers. I'm pretty sure if swag played in EU and rekt people, they'd all run after him to get him banned as well. Why? Not because he's good, but because he's not played for 10 years.

Okay, I think I'm done with my rant. If I feel like ranting some more, I know you guys will listen (or ignore, but hardly matters).


----------



## chemicalfan

I saw a comment on HLTV that said something like "HLTV = 4chan", and they couldn't be more right to be honest. The amount of troll posts on HLTV & reddit outweigh genuine posts by 10 to 1. Plus, because there are so many trolls voting each other up, the reddit voting system that is supposed to protect the site is broken. As it is now, I'd sooner they just shut the subreddit down and turn off the HLTV comments, and maybe people can actually get back into watching & playing CS rather than just trolling forums all the time.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Okay, I've been reading reddit and HLTV and all the flaming around fnatic.
> 
> People really need to get a few things straight.
> 
> 1. This isn't a damn witch hunt. Witch hunts resulted in punishment ( by death at the time ). This is just a bunch of people trying to prove flusha hacks. People sending him death threats and such. Reflects poorly on themselves. You're going to kill another person over a video game that he's more successful at ( whether he's cheating or not )? This is what gets parents aggravated about gaming and it influencing kids. This isn't Rockstar's GTA V causing this. It's CS that causes this.
> 
> 2. People don't have concrete proof. Like Dmaster mentioned earlier, 16 tick demos aren't anything to go by. On the other hand, I definitely don't buy flusha's stupid "oh my sensi is low I lift my mouse ALOT." Also, alot isn't a word.
> 
> 3. There are no consequences for flusha of cheating unless there's a VAC ban. ESEA, ESL can all ban him, but until the banhammer lands from Valve, he is clean. I never saw these many threads about KQLY and SF. KQLY was a highlight player, so it could've been possible, but SF was just terrible at everything.
> 
> 4. As for fnatic's overpass boost, it isn't legit because it's a pixelwalk and LDLC's boost wasn't. As simple as that. I also don't buy into the crap that's going around on HLTV and reddit that some guy took down the video because fnatic asked him to. It's possible, but not probable. But, it is unsportsmanlike of fnatic to not report this to Valve considering quite a few pro teams work with valve to make the maps better. HPE has made this game very community driven, and if the pros are hiding this, who's voices will HPE listen to?
> 
> 5. The forfeit - well they had to. They had seen all of LDLCs strats, and playing from 0-0 would've been unfair to LDLC. This was a very good call. It may or may not have been pressured by sponsors in the latest dung put out by the reddit rumor mill, but it is actually a good show of sportsmanship ( I thought it was before the JW/Flusha/Krimz drama ) to forfeit knowing very well that you've taken undue advantage to force a win on a map.
> 
> 6. The JW/Flusha/Krimz drama - Flusha goes on to say that the community that helps fuel his career is a joke. Supporters are all like, community doesn't matter they'll still win etc. Without a big viewership, CSGO without the community would be limited to tiny local LANs and these guys would not have a career to begin with. Krimz is actually really slick - I kinda like him. Also, when these guys say the community broke them as a team, and they'd much rather not play, it reflects poorly on their character. Every competitive person I know, has wanted to prove themselves over and over again in the face of adversity. If these guys would rather not play, then where is the competitiveness that'll take them to the top? The oddest part of all this, is that JW is having none of that *in Tosspot's voice* hackusation ****, especially considering he played on a hacker team.
> 
> Either way, people just can't comprehend that there can be good players in the scene who haven't played the game for 10 years. This is why no one goes after people from G5 or NIP or even Guardian, who used to be one of the greatest saucer AWPers. I'm pretty sure if swag played in EU and rekt people, they'd all run after him to get him banned as well. Why? Not because he's good, but because he's not played for 10 years.
> 
> Okay, I think I'm done with my rant. If I feel like ranting some more, I know you guys will listen (or ignore, but hardly matters).


1. This is a witch hunt actually according to todays internet definition:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2ny2l1/sources_fnatic_was_forced_to_forfeit_by_their/cmi1qxg%5B/URL

6. When you're constantly getting death threats and hate mail, it can break you down. Do you understand how much hate/death threats is sent to you when you lose a match on even CSGOLOUNGE? I do, it's a absolute insane amount, I was piled up with 40+ PM's on ESEA, and that was just the PM's I got via ESEA and not all the other places people can contact me from. It's not enjoyable to see.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 1. This is a witch hunt actually according to todays internet definition:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2ny2l1/sources_fnatic_was_forced_to_forfeit_by_their/cmi1qxg%5B/URL
> 
> 6. When you're constantly getting death threats and hate mail, it can break you down. Do you understand how much hate/death threats is sent to you when you lose a match on even CSGOLOUNGE? I do, it's a absolute insane amount, I was piled up with 40+ PM's on ESEA, and that was just the PM's I got via ESEA and not all the other places people can contact me from. It's not enjoyable to see.


1. Lol never knew witch-hunting was a definition in LoL.

4. HPE devs work almost exclusively on this game. It is very possible JW didn't know it was game-breaking at all. He didn't boost up into that position. He may have seen it, but not seen it's potential as a gamebreaker. This is something pronax or devilwalk should've seen considering they have an idea of the entire map. Also, still have no idea why people bring up the Bucharest incident.

5. Pronax is just lying right there for his forfeit. Any respectable team wouldn't play for money ( which they get superior amounts with stickers anyway ) but for the placing and winning against all odds because, even before Valve's prize money infusion, this was one of the biggest tournaments in CS all year. Same thing goes for the flusha drama. If people really thought he hacked, he would've (or could've) organized for a camera on his mouse hand ( which, considering Dreamhack, would've been very possible since he's right on the corner and shown everyone. Let's take ChrisJ for contrast, Everyone thought ChrisJ was hacking, but he brought the same game to LAN, which is actually hard, because there's a huge difference in playing from the comfort of your home and at LAN.

6. I've gotten death threats and hate mail when we beat a superior team in CAL-Main back in 07. Which was utterly stupid. Has happened more in local LANs here as well, but I'm not exactly as wuss so I was covered. People can be reckless, no two ways about it. Like I mentioned earlier, it's not about the game that gets people's panties up in a bunch, it's the competition.

Well, I started this response a little over an hour ago, but I had to drop my dad to the airport, so I lost my train of thought. Sorry for the gibberish.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> 1. Lol never knew witch-hunting was a definition in LoL.
> 
> 4. HPE devs work almost exclusively on this game. It is very possible JW didn't know it was game-breaking at all. He didn't boost up into that position. He may have seen it, but not seen it's potential as a gamebreaker. This is something pronax or devilwalk should've seen considering they have an idea of the entire map. Also, still have no idea why people bring up the Bucharest incident.
> 
> 5. Pronax is just lying right there for his forfeit. Any respectable team wouldn't play for money ( which they get superior amounts with stickers anyway ) but for the placing and winning against all odds because, even before Valve's prize money infusion, this was one of the biggest tournaments in CS all year. Same thing goes for the flusha drama. If people really thought he hacked, he would've (or could've) organized for a camera on his mouse hand ( which, considering Dreamhack, would've been very possible since he's right on the corner and shown everyone. Let's take ChrisJ for contrast, Everyone thought ChrisJ was hacking, but he brought the same game to LAN, which is actually hard, because there's a huge difference in playing from the comfort of your home and at LAN.
> 
> 6. I've gotten death threats and hate mail when we beat a superior team in CAL-Main back in 07. Which was utterly stupid. Has happened more in local LANs here as well, but I'm not exactly as wuss so I was covered. People can be reckless, no two ways about it. Like I mentioned earlier, it's not about the game that gets people's panties up in a bunch, it's the competition.
> 
> Well, I started this response a little over an hour ago, but I had to drop my dad to the airport, so I lost my train of thought. Sorry for the gibberish.


HPE is not working on this game.....They stopped working on CS:GO since it released.

Valve works on CS:GO. http://www.hiddenpath.com/games/csgo/faqs.php

ChrisJ has not brought the same game on LAN. Are you serious?  http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=247&playerid=2730&eventid=0&gameid=2 Explains it all.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Trying to downrank on my alt so I can play with my little brother, I got a competitive cool-down for getting kicked too much. I didn't even know that was possible


----------



## SheepMoose

MG2. What a heap. It's like the rank that all the bad players can still get to, making it harder to get out of.
Seriously, last 20 games where I've 3 queued with MG2 friends, we're either playing against people who don't know how to rotate, or don't use any comms, or go AFK for 4 rounds and spin in spawn.

I need to find some more people to play with.
If anyone from Australia, ranked in the MG range wants to have some games, add me here: http://steamcommunity.com/id/SheepMoose/


----------



## Imprezzion

That's why i'm so happy I finally made it to DMG after being stuck in MGE for 2 months.. Took me 200 wins to get to DMG but finally..









I notice even though i'm doing less good, the teams are much more consistent and you actually CAN rely on your teammates a bit in DMG.
Plus, pretty much everyone uses comm.

Lost 1 match on nuke vs a smurf team (all ~30 hours played empty accounts with mains linked in account with 2000+ hours). Still made 16-11.
Won the following Nuke match 16-9, won another Mirage match which was insanely close 16-14


----------



## Unknownm

Before saying anything, just remind you guys I come from CSS and none of this "cooldown" skill placement. Servers had ranks and mods and if you win that round you can play again... and again..

but for some reason CS Go has this "cooldown" period after wining couple rounds. Which happened too me, only to find myself not being able to play competitive for 20hours because "skill has changed" and for whatever reason all of the CS Go devs are smoking the wrong type of drug to allow this.

WHY?

I have to wait 20 hours.. only to win 2 rounds.. to wait another 20hours. Honestly it's like saying this:

"You can go to the washroom 2 times only but after that you have to wait another 20 hours until you can go again for only 2 times"

If it's this much work honestly what's the point? I just wanna have fun

edit: I am very happy I got this game for free


----------



## chemicalfan

That only applies for your first 10 competitive wins, it's an anti-smurf measure recently introduced (which hasn't worked).
After those first 10 wins, you can play 24/7 if you like


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That only applies for your first 10 competitive wins, it's an anti-smurf measure recently introduced (which hasn't worked).
> After those first 10 wins, you can play 24/7 if you like


thank god. If you didn't tell me that I would of uninstalled CS GO and stuck with CSS

I had my groove on yesterday and I could of won all 10 rounds that night but noooo anti-smurf has to step in and take all the fun out of it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Yeah this was a recent update. It also stops people from playing together if their rank difference is too big. So stupid. Worst, most useless, update ever...


----------



## Unknownm

Well I'm already waiting 20 hours again.. thank god I got the game for free

back to CSS because it's the only game where it doesn't cram cooldown screens in face after winning 2 rounds


----------



## chemicalfan

So I downloaded a demo of my last couple of matches, to review & critique what I did right & wrong. How do I get the playback controls up? Like, when I see adren & WarOwl review demos, they can pause, fast forward, rewind, slow motion - how do I do that?

Also, is there a way of exporting the demo to a standard video file that I could watch on my phone?

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Well I'm already waiting 20 hours again.. thank god I got the game for free
> 
> back to CSS because it's the only game where it doesn't cram cooldown screens in face after winning 2 rounds


Come back once the cooldown is over, it's worth the wait. Much more organised & structured than CSS.
If I were you, I'd hit up some serious DMing in CSGO rather than play CSS. Get your aim & such as tight as friberg's


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I downloaded a demo of my last couple of matches, to review & critique what I did right & wrong. How do I get the playback controls up? Like, when I see adren & WarOwl review demos, they can pause, fast forward, rewind, slow motion - how do I do that?
> 
> Also, is there a way of exporting the demo to a standard video file that I could watch on my phone?
> 
> Edit:
> Come back once the cooldown is over, it's worth the wait. Much more organised & structured than CSS.
> If I were you, I'd hit up some serious DMing in CSGO rather than play CSS. Get your aim & such as tight as friberg's


Open console
type - Demoui


----------



## chemicalfan

Nice one, thanks mate!


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Nice one, thanks mate!


You should try shift + F2 too.


----------



## chemicalfan

Is that a keyboard shortcut for the same?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is that a keyboard shortcut for the same?


Yes it is.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> You should try shift + F2 too.


naisu, + rep


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Before saying anything, just remind you guys I come from CSS and none of this "cooldown" skill placement. Servers had ranks and mods and if you win that round you can play again... and again..
> 
> but for some reason CS Go has this "cooldown" period after wining couple rounds. Which happened too me, only to find myself not being able to play competitive for 20hours because "skill has changed" and for whatever reason all of the CS Go devs are smoking the wrong type of drug to allow this.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> I have to wait 20 hours.. only to win 2 rounds.. to wait another 20hours. Honestly it's like saying this:
> 
> "You can go to the washroom 2 times only but after that you have to wait another 20 hours until you can go again for only 2 times"
> 
> If it's this much work honestly what's the point? I just wanna have fun
> 
> edit: I am very happy I got this game for free


In Source, you also didn't have MatchMaking. This feature of only being able to play two *matches* is something new that was introduced into CS:GO just a few weeks ago.

You can still play the way you did in Source with no cooldown by just opening up the Server Browser and joining a server. Why wait?


----------



## Aventadoor

Bought a Sensei today!
My first ever match I went 27-19 on inferno!
I'm also using it in the "worst" possible way, with a cloth pad.
I honestly dont have much issue with it at all, but im only DMG


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Bought 4 bucks worth of betting skins today, maybe I will end up making some money this week.


----------



## Xipe

If i put fps_max 129 the fps only get 124-125 fps. If i put fps_max 300 gets 270-280...
What its the problem? The pc its a 5930k and sli 980.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> If i put fps_max 129 the fps only get 124-125 fps. If i put fps_max 300 gets 270-280...
> What its the problem? The pc its a 5930k and sli 980.


Probably an inaccurate FPS counter...

IMO, limiting FPS just makes the game feel worse.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Bought a Sensei today!
> My first ever match I went 27-19 on inferno!
> I'm also using it in the "worst" possible way, with a cloth pad.
> I honestly dont have much issue with it at all, but im only DMG


Used a xai for the longest time with a cloth pad and i haven't had any issues, recently upgraded to the rival and i still enjoy it. I'm a DMG as well but sometimes i'll bump up and down depending on how often i play


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Bought a Sensei today!
> My first ever match I went 27-19 on inferno!
> I'm also using it in the "worst" possible way, with a cloth pad.
> I honestly dont have much issue with it at all, but im only DMG


I had one of those for a week. Honestly, that level of acceleration or jitter (I found it unusually jittery) shouldn't really affect your gameplay significantly, if you can ignore it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Thorin's CS:GO Top 10 World Rankings - 2nd December, 2014


http://www.goldper10.com/article/410.html


----------



## aLb.Strykr

anyone tried it with VSync? it ruins the game!

also

anyone else running on windows 10?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> http://www.goldper10.com/article/410.html


Interesting.

I would put LDLC ahead of Fnatic, at the moment at least, since LDLC were winning (13-2?) when Fnatic abused the map-breaking boost.
Numbers 3-5 could honestly go in any order depending on the particular day/match they're playing at the time.


----------



## Imprezzion

I am so happy i finally made it to DMG.. Haven't had one bad / troll team since I left MGE ranks..
Pretty much won 80% of the matches I played as DMG so far and the matches I lost was just simply against a better team but never to the point where it's a blatant rapefest. Usually something like 16-11, 16-12.

Had a amazing match yesterday on Mirage tho. My AWP aim was *so* on point I consistently got 2-3 frags as CT on A / connector mid. One of them being a 3v1 clutch









Did have one wierd thing as T happen to me. I was slow walking into B apps together with a teammate to look for a entry and the CT's threw double frags in B apps when the other dude got spotted around the corner by a guy on the van. He took ~85 damage from it, i took... none? I was 100/100? I just took 2 frags like, a meter away from my legs, hit sound and all, but took zero damage... Still don't know how but k.

And about that ranking, i would put NiP above VP actually. NiP has lots of room for improvement in their game with Maikelele but VP hasn't changed it's lineup in ages and don't have as much room for improvement. NiP already beat them (barely, i know) so i'd put NiP above VP.


----------



## Kyal

take note, that ranking isn't based off only DHW, he would be using fbm, eswc, faceit aswell.
Fnatic consistently bested LDLC up until DHW. & VP consistently placed 3rd/4th, where as NIP hasn't done anything after cologne up until DHW. So I don't agree with either of those changes haha.
The rankings are good imho.

LDLC will probably overtake fnatic soon if they win/fnatic lose before finals in any upcoming tourneys. NIP have the potential to be higher, but no results to back them up yet. Again I think they'll rise in ranks and sit around 3rd/4th when more tourneys come along.


----------



## zulk

I was rooting for NaVi but LDLC were too stronk. I'm kind of surprised at the lack of sportsmanship that fnatic has, I doubt about them hacking in lan but they still have a lack of sportsmanship because of what they did in overpass against LDLC, although I have a soft spot for ldlc because of shoxiejesus :3.


----------



## chemicalfan

Didn't know Thorin even had a blog, cool read









Don't agree with NaVi though, overrated in my opinion. They're not bad, just not as good as the teams above them. Surprised cloud9 are so far down, I guess they just choke more at LAN. They always seem quite impressive when watching them online.

When's the next major?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Didn't know Thorin even had a blog, cool read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't agree with NaVi though, overrated in my opinion. They're not bad, just not as good as the teams above them. Surprised cloud9 are so far down, I guess they just choke more at LAN. They always seem quite impressive when watching them online.
> 
> When's the next major?


When you see C9 online they're at home in NA. C9 and IBP (though IBP is unproven now that they replaced 2 players) are soooooooo far ahead of the rest of the competition in NA.
I do believe they have the potential to be up there at number 6, maybe even higher, though. I don't know what's wrong with them, they show they're that good at times, but then other times they just can't pull it together.

NaVi is a very good team too, they're just inconsistent. They could beat LDLC and Fnatic at times, but then sometimes they lose to low tier teams. NIP will most likely be ahead of them once they play with their new lineup at another LAN or two.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I think the reason NIP is so far down is because other than the poor showing they had at DH Stockholm and somewhere else where they didn't get out of groups is because they haven't been at all the tournaments that these other teams have been at.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, I was encouraged with Maikelele's performance at DHW, I think NiP will be climbing up the ranks with a few months of practice/training in time for the next major.

All the way to the top!








/fanboy


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, I was encouraged with Maikelele's performance at DHW, I think NiP will be climbing up the ranks with a few months of practice/training in time for the next major.
> 
> All the way to the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /fanboy


/another fanboy here.

I got nip stickers from the different majors all over my rifles..









Watch every game live on stream and so on...

But still, I can feel for other teams as well. Especially VP. They'd be my second after nip.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thorin's CS:GO Top 10 World Rankings - 2nd December, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goldper10.com/article/410.html
Click to expand...

You know I've heard a lot about this thorin character but I have no idea who he is. However, mad respect for putting fnatic as number one even after all the endless hate for "cheating" and "pixelwalking".


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You know I've heard a lot about this thorin character but I have no idea who he is. However, mad respect for putting fnatic as number one even after all the endless hate for "cheating" and "pixelwalking".


Thorin's usually pretty unbiased(from what I've seen), all of his articles are fantastic reads tbh.


----------



## chemicalfan

His YouTube rant on the CZ was a pretty good watch, can't say I agreed with all of it but it was a thorough analysis


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You know I've heard a lot about this thorin character but I have no idea who he is. However, mad respect for putting fnatic as number one even after all the endless hate for "cheating" and "pixelwalking".
> 
> 
> 
> Thorin's usually pretty unbiased(from what I've seen), all of his articles are fantastic reads tbh.
Click to expand...

Now I feel extremely stupid...He's been a caster for all the past major tournaments







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> His YouTube rant on the CZ was a pretty good watch, can't say I agreed with all of it but it was a thorough analysis


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> His YouTube rant on the CZ was a pretty good watch, can't say I agreed with all of it but it was a thorough analysis


After watching it, I agree with pretty much every point he made, would also have to agree with both the first and second solutions he provided.

1. Remove it from the game entirely, unfortunately won't happen.
2. Increase price to 1200 and replace the deagle slot. I highly agree with this but at that price, add another mag to make it 12/24 because why not.


----------



## chemicalfan

I don't think remove it from the game, there's no reason to do that as it can be rebalanced. I'd increase cost to $800, maybe $1000, and absolutely nerf the damage. Down to sort of Bizon level. Well, armor pen really, as I think that's the biggest problem. Armor is almost always worn except the pistol round, and if you wanna spend all your pistol round money on it, go nuts, but with 24 bullets you are gambling! I would also nerf the inaccuracy fire & moving down to Negev levels, as well as whacking the recoil magnitude up (this is logical, it's a fully auto pistol for god's sake - ever seen the recoil on an Uzi?!)


----------



## TheYonderGod

IMO all they need to do is make it less accurate while moving (especially jumping), and maybe a tiny bit more vertical recoil.
It's not a big deal as everyone makes it out to be. As it is I prefer the 5-7, and the tec-9 makes it a tough decision.


----------



## Fusion Racing

I like the idea of lowering the RoF, if you've got good aim it's still a strong pistol but if you rely on putting 4 shots into someone by holding it down it'll take longer. Other option is to make a HS always do 90 damage or lower and make it take 5-6 body shots. I don't think the gun is as OP as people say it is, but it's still stronger than the rest of the pistols. The other thing they need to do is increase the cost of the Scout a bit, the fact that you can lose the pistol round and see two of them on a team is a bit stupid. You should be required to get more than one kill to be able to buy it.


----------



## chemicalfan

I hope they leave the Scout alone, or a minor change to $1800 max. Mostly for selfish reasons really - I already find it challenging to amass a "wad of cash", it'd be harder if it costs more (obviously).

Problem with decreasing CZ fire rate, is it that it just becomes closer to the P250. This is why I feel a damage/armor pen nerf is better, as it would just take longer to kill. Even if you score a lucky headshot, it wouldn't be lethal with decreased armor pen, you'd have to score 2. Make the recoil bigger, and 2 lucky headshots won't happen.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I hope they leave the Scout alone, or a minor change to $1800 max. Mostly for selfish reasons really - I already find it challenging to amass a "wad of cash", it'd be harder if it costs more (obviously).
> 
> Problem with decreasing CZ fire rate, is it that it just becomes closer to the P250. This is why I feel a damage/armor pen nerf is better, as it would just take longer to kill. Even if you score a lucky headshot, it wouldn't be lethal with decreased armor pen, you'd have to score 2. Make the recoil bigger, and 2 lucky headshots won't happen.


Currently with the Scout if you buy a bunch of nades in the pistol round, or armour you only need to get a kill to be able to afford it for the second round. Upping the cost would make it so that you either need two kills or cant buy anything for the pistol round. $1900 would stop you from being able to do that, and it should stop the rounds where you have 3 CZs and 2 Scouts which on a map like Dust2 or Cache can ruin a fully bought up team. I like seeing the Scout in play, but I don't like seeing two of them being able to lock down a second round.

Hopefully they'll try out something with it. Maybe they can buff the Deagle a little too, either drop it down to $650 or reduce the spread. Don't see the Deagle used that much, and it should be a decent option on a force/pistol armour buy. Just don't turn it into the Ion cannon it was in Source.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, I'm confident they can't make it worse. I mean, even if they make the CZ pathetic (like, duelies pathetic), it'll still see some use over the 5-7/Tec-9 for specific plays.

The Scout changes make sense, I just don't want them to happen


----------



## BreakDown

Ive only recently started using the CZ, a couple of months at most, and i have to say it is very effective and easy to use like thoorin comments, if the enemy is close range i dont even bother aiming at his head, i just hold down mouse 1 and he is dead, even while moving. At medium range i can exploit my movement and tap shoot it, making myself very hard to hit.

I think increasing the price to 800 and having its moving accuracy nerfed a significant amount would make it balanced as an eco weapon, but it would not solve the issue with the awpers. They have the best long/mid range weapon and now also the best close range one. Even if the moving accuray would be nerfed, once the enemy is so close to you switching away from the awp and standing still to spray him down is perfectly viable.

Honestly i dont know what the solution for the CZ is, but something needs to be done.

Also, i dont really think the auto snipers are that well balanced either, im a terrible AWPer, but i get kills left and right with the autos. I really think their recoil should be increased, sort of like the deagle (maybe not so much). I always try to be accurate with the autos, but when i miss, i just spam it and i get kills, thats just stupid. Its much less of a problem compared to the CZ because the CZ is so cheap it gets bought a lot, but i really think its another weapon that its too easy to use. I will contrast it with the P90. The P90 is very easy to use too, its very good at close range and can be used while moving, but it has downsides compared to the famas and galil, both those weapons do more damage and are more accurate than the p90, so in a medium range battle the rifles have a slight edge, and at longer ranges the p90 has a very hard time killing.


----------



## fragamemnon

I see you guys are discussing the AK-75.


----------



## zulk

Honestly cz has become a part of the game, it also creates a competitive aspect, although its fairly simple to use and it is OP, I would say at 800 it is still acceptable and you don't see as many as cz rounds as you would because people have learned how to deal with it. Infact if you just make someone waste bullets with his cz itsr completly useless


----------



## zulk

I would actually call it the M75A4


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> I would actually call it the M75A4




Also, the CZ75 isn't just a part of the game, it *IS* the game.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Ive only recently started using the CZ, a couple of months at most, and i have to say it is very effective and easy to use like thoorin comments, if the enemy is close range i dont even bother aiming at his head, i just hold down mouse 1 and he is dead, even while moving. At medium range i can exploit my movement and tap shoot it, making myself very hard to hit.
> 
> I think increasing the price to 800 and having its moving accuracy nerfed a significant amount would make it balanced as an eco weapon, but it would not solve the issue with the awpers. They have the best long/mid range weapon and now also the best close range one. Even if the moving accuray would be nerfed, once the enemy is so close to you switching away from the awp and standing still to spray him down is perfectly viable.
> 
> Honestly i dont know what the solution for the CZ is, but something needs to be done.
> 
> Also, i dont really think the auto snipers are that well balanced either, im a terrible AWPer, but i get kills left and right with the autos. I really think their recoil should be increased, sort of like the deagle (maybe not so much). I always try to be accurate with the autos, but when i miss, i just spam it and i get kills, thats just stupid. Its much less of a problem compared to the CZ because the CZ is so cheap it gets bought a lot, but i really think its another weapon that its too easy to use. I will contrast it with the P90. The P90 is very easy to use too, its very good at close range and can be used while moving, but it has downsides compared to the famas and galil, both those weapons do more damage and are more accurate than the p90, so in a medium range battle the rifles have a slight edge, and at longer ranges the p90 has a very hard time killing.


I don't have a problem with people having a decent sidearm to fall back on, but the problem is that the CZ is too strong for that role. If it was only as good as a Deagle or a Five SeveN then it would be fine to have an AWPer running around with it because it's still a decent investment, because $500 could buy you a few nades. Having a sidearm is a luxury, so it should have a benefit too, but not as much as the CZ where you can use it as a primary at close range. I'm not convinced about the cost increase to $800 though because chances are it'll still be a game changer and everyone will have to buy it.

The auto snipers are interesting because they cost such a huge amount of money that no one ever really buys them, but once you do you can get quite a lot of kills. Honestly in competitive play I haven't seen them be a complete game changer, not anywhere near as much as something like the CZ or a second round Scout buy. That said I find the AWP easier to use than the auto snipers, I really suck with them, probably because of the spammy nature. T side they serve no purpose at all really and on CT the investment is so great you really should be getting a bunch of kills for it to pay off. The rifle alone costs as much as a nearly complete M4 buy, add armour and nades and it's $7k.

P90? It's probably balanced well enough because it's terrible at range and only works if you hold down mouse1 and run around at close range. I hate using it, I actually find it much more difficult to use than any rifle but that's the nature of the weapon. Running around holding fire isn't something I do a lot, and for the price of the P90 you may as well get a rifle, especially on T.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I don't have a problem with people having a decent sidearm to fall back on, but the problem is that the CZ is too strong for that role. If it was only as good as a Deagle or a Five SeveN then it would be fine to have an AWPer running around with it because it's still a decent investment, because $500 could buy you a few nades. Having a sidearm is a luxury, so it should have a benefit too, but not as much as the CZ where you can use it as a primary at close range. I'm not convinced about the cost increase to $800 though because chances are it'll still be a game changer and everyone will have to buy it.
> 
> The auto snipers are interesting because they cost such a huge amount of money that no one ever really buys them, but once you do you can get quite a lot of kills. Honestly in competitive play I haven't seen them be a complete game changer, not anywhere near as much as something like the CZ or a second round Scout buy. That said I find the AWP easier to use than the auto snipers, I really suck with them, probably because of the spammy nature. T side they serve no purpose at all really and on CT the investment is so great you really should be getting a bunch of kills for it to pay off. The rifle alone costs as much as a nearly complete M4 buy, add armour and nades and it's $7k.
> 
> P90? It's probably balanced well enough because it's terrible at range and only works if you hold down mouse1 and run around at close range. I hate using it, I actually find it much more difficult to use than any rifle but that's the nature of the weapon. Running around holding fire isn't something I do a lot, and for the price of the P90 you may as well get a rifle, especially on T.


I agree completly about the CZ, its fine to have a good sidearm to fall back on, but the CZ is like a primary at close range.

I dont agree as much about the autos, i dont mind them being good, but i think they are too easy to use, the cost does not justify it. An AWP is also very costly bust still takes skill to use, the auto does not really. Although i do agree they are not as much of a problem by far. And just for the record i think the P90 is just fine how it is, its good for close range running and gunning, and *can* be used at medium even if its not that good.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Above every gameplay issues, the one thing that needs to be addressed the most is hacking. I'm so sick and tired of hackers that many times I'm thinking about quitting CSGO. Steam sales only make it worse.

I find it silly not being able to surrender unless someone from the team abandons. If you're against a hacker you're basically obliged to suffer for 30+ minutes or else receive a competitive cooldown. I miss the times when competitive didn't exist and people played on servers with admins present. Hackers were dealt with directly.

What I suggest to strike hackers:

*- Give us the option to surrender without abandoning:*
This is self explanatory. I shouldn't have to waste my time playing against a shameful hacker or quit and receive a cooldown.

*- Require a minimum number of completed matches / MVPs on official casual servers before being allowed to play competitive:*
This could partially solve the problem with hackers buying extra copies of the game to hack on. The low price of CSGO combined with the ability to instantly join competitive servers makes competitive very vulnerable to hackers. Also the amount of time it takes for a hacker to get banned is way too big, so making him waste more time trying to join competitive servers than actually hacking on competitive servers will demotivate many hackers. This would also reduce smurfing. Anyone who wants to play seriously will tolerate that.

*- Reward ranking points per round and not per match (if not implemented already):*
Hackers winning because of surrendering should not receive the same rank reward as people playing full legit games. In case of a non-hack-related surrender players will be rewarded for as much as they played. Nothing unfair here.

*- Make ranking up not only game dependent, but time dependent as well:*
This will demotivate boosters as well as people wanting to get boosted, as they won't be able to boost from MG1/2/E to LEM in a couple of days. For normal players, ranking up is somewhat time consuming so this shouldn't affect them much.

I want your opinion on these points. Maybe if many people agree with some of these we could actually start a petition or something to try and reach Valve. Of course I don't think Valve gives a squat about anything of this (extra copies hackers buy earn them money) but we can try.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLb.Strykr*
> 
> anyone tried it with VSync? it ruins the game!
> 
> also
> 
> anyone else running on windows 10?


Just don't use Vsync. IMO, don't use AA either. The lag makes it a lot harder to aim, and that actually matters in this game.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Just don't use Vsync. IMO, don't use AA either. The lag makes it a lot harder to aim, and that actually matters in this game.


I have everything maxed out and have never felt the "lag" that you're talking about.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Patch notes! (pasted from reddit)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DREAMHACK

Added Pick'Em Challenge trophies.
Added Tournament winners trophies (Congratulations LDLC!)
Made WATCH tab default to Live Games.
Removed sticker store from Tournament tab.

MAPS
Overpass

Bombsite A plant trigger has been extended
Added visual hints to the usable bombplant zones
Removed A pit stairs, replaced with jump
Fixed some overpowered boosts

Nuke

Changed floor material in ramp room and Bombsite B.
Fixed a sound bug where only footsteps could be heard through the wall between A site and ramp room.

Operation Vanguard

Season, Facade and Backalley updated with bugfixes.

MISC

Marked mat_texture_list as a cheat convar.
The extendfreeze command is no longer allowed in competitive mode.
sv_kick_players_with_cooldown 2 on community servers no longer affects new players during Skill Group calibration phase.
Added a fun-fact for last second bomb defusals.

Rumor has it:

DreamHack Winter 2014 Pick'Em trophies will be dished out within a while, and you'll see a close defuse fun fact at the end of rounds: https://github.com/SteamDatabase/GameTracking/commit/eb580bc658d6231a275ce083e25b1bd40f7ffd63

Size is ~85 MB


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Above every gameplay issues, the one thing that needs to be addressed the most is hacking. I'm so sick and tired of hackers that many times I'm thinking about quitting CSGO. Steam sales only make it worse.
> 
> I find it silly not being able to surrender unless someone from the team abandons. If you're against a hacker you're basically obliged to suffer for 30+ minutes or else receive a competitive cooldown. I miss the times when competitive didn't exist and people played on servers with admins present. Hackers were dealt with directly.
> 
> What I suggest to strike hackers:
> 
> *- Give us the option to surrender without abandoning:*
> This is self explanatory. I shouldn't have to waste my time playing against a shameful hacker or quit and receive a cooldown.
> 
> *- Require a minimum number of completed matches / MVPs on official casual servers before being allowed to play competitive:*
> This could partially solve the problem with hackers buying extra copies of the game to hack on. The low price of CSGO combined with the ability to instantly join competitive servers makes competitive very vulnerable to hackers. Also the amount of time it takes for a hacker to get banned is way too big, so making him waste more time trying to join competitive servers than actually hacking on competitive servers will demotivate many hackers. This would also reduce smurfing. Anyone who wants to play seriously will tolerate that.
> 
> *- Reward ranking points per round and not per match (if not implemented already):*
> Hackers winning because of surrendering should not receive the same rank reward as people playing full legit games. In case of a non-hack-related surrender players will be rewarded for as much as they played. Nothing unfair here.
> 
> *- Make ranking up not only game dependent, but time dependent as well:*
> This will demotivate boosters as well as people wanting to get boosted, as they won't be able to boost from MG1/2/E to LEM in a couple of days. For normal players, ranking up is somewhat time consuming so this shouldn't affect them much.
> 
> I want your opinion on these points. Maybe if many people agree with some of these we could actually start a petition or something to try and reach Valve. Of course I don't think Valve gives a squat about anything of this (extra copies hackers buy earn them money) but we can try.


Have you thought about not playing MatchMaking and using the alternative services like ESEA/CEVO/FaceIT?

Quote:


> - Give us the option to surrender without abandoning:
> This is self explanatory. I shouldn't have to waste my time playing against a shameful hacker or quit and receive a cooldown.


Understand how many people would surrender when losing then?
Quote:


> - Require a minimum number of completed matches / MVPs on official casual servers before being allowed to play competitive:


Cheaters also buy accounts with hours already on the account. So I don't think this will really fix the issue.
Quote:


> - Reward ranking points per round and not per match (if not implemented already)


So how do we know if the players are just wanting to leave because they're losing too much, or if they're actually cheating? We don't know how the MMR works regardless.
Quote:


> - Make ranking up not only game dependent, but time dependent as well:


Can play tons of games, but that doesn't mean you're getting any better.

Update Released:
Quote:


> Update 1.34.6.1 is now live. We are still recovering from jet lag following last week's event, but this update already includes an initial set of changes we've put together based on pro player feedback from DreamHack 2014.
> 
> Release Notes for 12/4/2014
> 
> [DREAMHACK]
> - Added Pick'Em Challenge trophies.
> - Added Tournament winners trophies (Congratulations LDLC!)
> - Made WATCH tab default to Live Games.
> - Removed sticker store from Tournament tab.
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Overpass
> --Bombsite A plant trigger has been extended
> --Added visual hints to the usable bombplant zones
> --Removed A pit stairs, replaced with jump
> --Fixed some overpowered boosts
> 
> - Nuke
> --Changed floor material in ramp room and Bombsite B.
> --Fixed a sound bug where only footsteps could be heard through the wall between A site and ramp room.
> 
> - Operation Vanguard
> -- Season, Facade and Backalley updated with bugfixes.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Marked mat_texture_list as a cheat convar.
> - The extendfreeze command is no longer allowed in competitive mode.
> - sv_kick_players_with_cooldown 2 on community servers no longer affects new players during Skill Group calibration phase.
> - Added a fun-fact for last second bomb defusals.


----------



## Paradigm84

Anyone that's Gold Nova 3 or below want to play some Competitive? With a mic if possible, looking for a fifth.


----------



## dmasteR

Also:

http://www.dailydot.com/esports/fetish-team-dignitas/
Quote:


> Fetish out, Karrigan in at Dignitas


This should be rather interesting. I assume they'll have Karrigan fill in Fetishes role as IGL?

Also: 

Planting at this site is going to be a lot easier.... You can plant a lot further out now.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I have everything maxed out and have never felt the "lag" that you're talking about.


Have you tried turning the AA down and Vsync off? You might just be used to it.

vsync puts a huge amount of lag into the game. AA is fairly minor.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Have you tried turning the AA down and Vsync off? You might just be used to it.
> 
> vsync puts a huge amount of lag into the game. AA is fairly minor.


I can't even play with shaders set to high lol. It just feels completely off for me. I'm a minority though.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you thought about not playing MatchMaking and using the alternative services like ESEA/CEVO/FaceIT?


I've thought about playing more casual but not quitting competitive altogether. I haven't used any such service but I'll look them up and see if I like them. Still, matchmaking is a mess and should be fixed.
Quote:


> Understand how many people would surrender when losing then?


Some time ago surrendering was just like that, no abandon needed. I don't remember seeing many surrenders, so I don't think this is a problem. It's quite rare to have five quitters on a team. Even if it was common why is that a problem? A bad team is a bad team. They should have the option to surrender if they can't work together.
Quote:


> Cheaters also buy accounts with hours already on the account. So I don't think this will really fix the issue.


True that, but it will make them pay more for it. Although I think most hackers do buy new copies for new accounts, it's cheaper that way.
Quote:


> So how do we know if the players are just wanting to leave because they're losing too much, or if they're actually cheating? We don't know how the MMR works regardless.


Like I mentioned above, a bad team is a bad team. Some players just can't play together. Rewarding per round is totally fair, everyone gets rewarded for as much as they played, no wasted time and no wasted points.
Quote:


> Can play tons of games, but that doesn't mean you're getting any better.


You got that one wrong. I meant that they shouldn't allow you to rank up too quickly, not that they should let you rank up just for playing a lot.

I know you can't eliminate hacking that way, but you can reduce it by demotivating the hackers. Also I believe quite a few hackers do what they do because they suffered from hacks themselves. These people can be easily demotivated.

Also keep in mind we're just changing thoughts, I'm not saying I'm totally right.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Have you tried turning the AA down and Vsync off? You might just be used to it.
> 
> vsync puts a huge amount of lag into the game. AA is fairly minor.


I'll try it out tomorrow


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I've thought about playing more casual but not quitting competitive altogether. I haven't used any such service but I'll look them up and see if I like them. Still, matchmaking is a mess and should be fixed.
> Some time ago surrendering was just like that, no abandon needed. I don't remember seeing many surrenders, so I don't think this is a problem. It's quite rare to have five quitters on a team. Even if it was common why is that a problem? A bad team is a bad team. They should have the option to surrender if they can't work together.
> True that, but it will make them pay more for it. Although I think most hackers do buy new copies for new accounts, it's cheaper that way.
> Like I mentioned above, a bad team is a bad team. Some players just can't play together. Rewarding per round is totally fair, everyone gets rewarded for as much as they played, no wasted time and no wasted points.
> You got that one wrong. I meant that they shouldn't allow you to rank up too quickly, not that they should let you rank up just for playing a lot.
> 
> I know you can't eliminate hacking that way, but you can reduce it by demotivating the hackers. Also I believe quite a few hackers do what they do because they suffered from hacks themselves. These people can be easily demotivated.
> 
> Also keep in mind we're just changing thoughts, I'm not saying I'm totally right.


Nothing but a friendly discussion to keep the thoughts going.









I would honestly suggest you try the other services where there's either a Admin, or a much better Anti-Cheat client. I've personally stopped playing MM a long time ago, as I gained nothing but frustration playing it. Especially at the Global Elite rank, you play nothing but cheaters, it's rather pointless to even waste my time on MM. ESEA solves these issues for me, a MM system, and the top of the line Anti-Cheat. I've used CEVO as well, essentially the same service just that it's FREE. Players are of lower skill, so I typically don't play here.

You know Valve also recently implemented a new feature to MM right?
Quote:


> - Added three restrictions to Competitive Matchmaking:
> - If a player does not have a competitive Skill Group, they will not be able to queue in a party with a player having a very high Skill Group
> - Accounts are restricted to two Competitive wins per day until they receive their competitive Skill Group


This will help a little bit. They added this on the last patch (Not the one tonight, but the one before that)


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Also:
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/esports/fetish-team-dignitas/
> This should be rather interesting. I assume they'll have Karrigan fill in Fetishes role as IGL?


I'd assume so yes. I thought if Fetish was going to retire/be kicked it'd be gla1ve to fill his roles tbh


----------



## Paradigm84

Nothing reminds me of how bad I am at the game more than visiting this thread and reading the ranks some of you guys are.









I can't even seem to get back to SIlver 2, of my last 5 games, 2 had smurfs (one game had two on the other team), 2 had teammates who made consistently terrible decisions (e.g. a teammate trying to run off and plant on his own) and only 1 had a team that communicated properly and made good decisions.


----------



## funkmetal

So I've been thinking of lowering my graphic settings to be more competitive even though I like a nice looking game, any settings I should turn down or even a screenshot fo what some of your settings are?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I've been thinking of lowering my graphic settings to be more competitive even though I like a nice looking game, any settings I should turn down or even a screenshot fo what some of your settings are?


http://i.imgur.com/YUwG2d6.jpg
That's mine, most players have it pretty similar from what I've seen.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Don't quite a few of the pros have their resolution set to 4:3 ratio for their monitors as well? 1440x1080 would give black bars on the left and right, giving a 4:3 resolution.


----------



## Kyal

Resolution is preference, they use 4:3 because they're used to it. Quite a few play on 16:9 & 16:10 too


----------



## Imprezzion

I play with everything maxed out and notice zero difference between all max (no AA tho) 1920x1080 and like, 1280x1024 with all low settings.

FPS stays at 250-300 and game and hitreg is the exact same..

I do have to say that with the two recent big sales it's flooded to hell with hackers, boosters and smurfs everywhere. Even in DM there's blatant hackers lol. Who would want to hack in DM for gods sake....


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Is it really flooded with hackers and crap again? I was gonna buy CS:GO today







, maybe I still might and just play against the bots







humans suck anyway

Also anyone running this on Linux? curious to know it performs


----------



## chemicalfan

I find it's much worse on Linux (Windows ~60fps, Linux ~45fps), but most other people experience the other way around. I think it depends heavily on what GPU you have.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Yeah figured that much, also would depend on the driver support, suppose I'll see how my 750Ti goes









Still not sure if I wanna pay $18 for it tho but also dont wanna have to wait for boxing day sales if its only gonna be $5 off


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nothing but a friendly discussion to keep the thoughts going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly suggest you try the other services where there's either a Admin, or a much better Anti-Cheat client. I've personally stopped playing MM a long time ago, as I gained nothing but frustration playing it. Especially at the Global Elite rank, you play nothing but cheaters, it's rather pointless to even waste my time on MM. ESEA solves these issues for me, a MM system, and the top of the line Anti-Cheat. I've used CEVO as well, essentially the same service just that it's FREE. Players are of lower skill, so I typically don't play here.


I'm currently MGE and I believe my skill matches that of a typical DMG/LE. Last couple of weeks I've been trying to rank up and cheaters get in my way.

Does it really get worse as you rank up? I want to play with capable players, but not many cheaters. What's the best skill group?
Quote:


> You know Valve also recently implemented a new feature to MM right?
> 
> This will help a little bit. They added this on the last patch (Not the one tonight, but the one before that)


I noticed the first change myself, but I didn't know about the second one. That's a step forward at least.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> *- Give us the option to surrender without abandoning:*
> This is self explanatory. I shouldn't have to waste my time playing against a shameful hacker or quit and receive a cooldown.


If you have ever played Dota 2, they do not have a surrender option at all. Even if you're playing against a smurf, or someone who ruins your game.
There is rarely a reason to really surrender in CS other than if you're playing against a hacker. If you're playing against a hacker you should actually spend as much time as possible in the game so that Overwatch can get a nice demo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> *- Require a minimum number of completed matches / MVPs on official casual servers before being allowed to play competitive:*
> This could partially solve the problem with hackers buying extra copies of the game to hack on. The low price of CSGO combined with the ability to instantly join competitive servers makes competitive very vulnerable to hackers. Also the amount of time it takes for a hacker to get banned is way too big, so making him waste more time trying to join competitive servers than actually hacking on competitive servers will demotivate many hackers. This would also reduce smurfing. Anyone who wants to play seriously will tolerate that.


This would help it a bit yeah. As dmaster said, smurfs will then buy preused accounts. And preused accounts will then be generated using bots in casual games, ruining casual games etc etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> *- Reward ranking points per round and not per match (if not implemented already):*
> Hackers winning because of surrendering should not receive the same rank reward as people playing full legit games. In case of a non-hack-related surrender players will be rewarded for as much as they played. Nothing unfair here.


They already assign you MMR per round from what I can gather:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2g3r4c/the_ultimate_guide_to_csgo_ranking/%5B/URL

*- Make ranking up not only game dependent, but time dependent as well:*
This will demotivate boosters as well as people wanting to get boosted, as they won't be able to boost from MG1/2/E to LEM in a couple of days. For normal players, ranking up is somewhat time consuming so this shouldn't affect them much.[/QUOTE]
This won't work as is today. Players can also rush through ranks easily if they start getting tutored, or play outside of matchmaking as well.
It also means that smurfs have more free reign to matchmake with low skill people.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah figured that much, also would depend on the driver support, suppose I'll see how my 750Ti goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure if I wanna pay $18 for it tho but also dont wanna have to wait for boxing day sales if its only gonna be $5 off


CS:GO performance is more dependent on the CPU than your GPU. Your 750ti will do fine, but if it's the 'Beasty Linux Box' in your sig with the Athlon CPU, that will not do so well. It will still be playable, but not the 300-400 FPS you could get with your main sig rig (3570k)


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> CS:GO performance is more dependent on the CPU than your GPU. Your 750ti will do fine, but if it's the 'Beasty Linux Box' in your sig with the Athlon CPU, that will not do so well. It will still be playable, but not the 300-400 FPS you could get with your main sig rig (3570k)


Yeah Beasty Linux Box is the one I'm running now damn watercooling on my main, as long as I get around 60 - 90 I'll be happy

We'll find out tomorrow what FPS I get (downloads decided to crap out), got bored (one can only take so much Minecraft) so stuff it I'm buying GO now


----------



## Shanenanigans

Found this gem on one of the CSGO groups on facebook.



http://imgur.com/dRRd8pC


Also, I think the overpass changes are kinda nice. But lately I'm having massive delay between shooting and the opponents dying. It's almost like my bullets are going slower than theirs.

Has something to do with my network settings; that's for sure.


----------



## chemicalfan

I get that a lot, I assume that I just suck


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I can't even play with shaders set to high lol. It just feels completely off for me. I'm a minority though.


I have everything on lowest possible except shadows, I have that on high. I tried shaders on high and I got pretty much the same FPS but the game stutters alot. It isn't smooth at all even with 300+ fps. I don't know if I can feel any difference in input lag however.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm pretty sure effects detail has an effect on draw distance, so I've got mine on high


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I just play with everything on high/very high with vsync, fxaa, normal aa, and motion blur all off.

Maybe one day Ill switch shaders to low but...muh skins /poorexcuse


----------



## chemicalfan

You still get skins on low shaders, they look the same









I'm not sure if the texture details makes a difference to quality?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> You still get skins on low shaders, they look the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the texture details makes a difference to quality?


IIRC, Some skins look a lot worse on low shaders, they're still there I know that much lol.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> IIRC, Some skins look a lot worse on low shaders, they're still there I know that much lol.


There's no lighting on skins with low shaders. Case hardened looks like dung.


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> There's no lighting on skins with low shaders. Case hardened looks like dung.


Yea lol, Case Hardened with model textures and shaders all the way up is my favorite skin
But with them on low it sooo bad


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> You still get skins on low shaders, they look the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the texture details makes a difference to quality?


Like Shane said, the weapons dont shine so to say without shaders being high. Case hardened is a perfect example of a skin that looks pretty disgusting when shaders are set to low.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

For some reason case hardened wasn't even a skin that came to mind, maybe because I already don't like case hardened skins at all regardless of shader quality


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For some reason case hardened wasn't even a skin that came to mind, maybe because I already don't like case hardened skins at all regardless of shader quality


Agreed, I really only like the Blue Jem Case Hardened ones


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive never really got 100% comfertable with CSGO.
Been increasing my sens a tiny bit to 2/400 and using it for awhile.
But for me it feels like tracking heads is easier if you dont have to move your arm alot. Anyone else find it this way?


----------



## dmasteR

*ESEA LAN starts TODAY*

$47,000 Prize Pool
Prize money breakdown:

1. $20,000
2. $6,000
3. $4,500
4. $4,000
5-6. $3,500
7-8. $3,000

Viewers guide can be located at:
http://www.hltv.org/news/13772-esea-s17-finals-viewers-guide

Enjoy another fantastic weekend of CS:GO boys!


----------



## lolllll117

Finally a LAN that's in US time so i don't have to wake up stupidly early or stay up stupidly late to watch!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I can't even play with shaders set to high lol. It just feels completely off for me. I'm a minority though.


I didn't even know that caused lag. Maybe that's why CS:GO always felt a little harder to aim than 1.6
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Don't quite a few of the pros have their resolution set to 4:3 ratio for their monitors as well? 1440x1080 would give black bars on the left and right, giving a 4:3 resolution.


I use 1440x1080. 4:3 just feels better to me.
Everything gets really blurry even at 1280x960, so I like 1440x1080


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Finally a LAN that's in US time so i don't have to wake up stupidly early or stay up stupidly late to watch!


Must've sucked to watch DHW.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Finally a LAN that's in US time so i don't have to wake up stupidly early or stay up stupidly late to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must've sucked to watch DHW.
Click to expand...

Waking up at 6 am is not a walk in the park for some, including me.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So an AM1 5350 with a 750Ti and 4GB ram running Linux doesnt go to bad for this, getting around 30 - 60 FPS but thats versing bots... lol


----------



## lolllll117

yeah most of the matches i wanted to watch were between 3 and 4 in the morning. which wouldn't be bad if it wasn't for my 8 AM classes...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yeah most of the matches i wanted to watch were between 3 and 4 in the morning. which wouldn't be bad if it wasn't for my 8 AM classes...


You didn't have off for thanksgiving?









RIP VP


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yeah most of the matches i wanted to watch were between 3 and 4 in the morning. which wouldn't be bad if it wasn't for my 8 AM classes...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't have off for thanksgiving?
Click to expand...

I did. but i also had some small school related things i had to take care of in the mornings.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I think this is excellent for me, I wake up at 6 am everyday so I can catch the games right as I wake up. Just like NBA matches.


----------



## daav1d

I'm so happy that adren is playing for iBP, love that guy.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Loving this map between iBP and VP. Watching a train matchup after a VERY long time.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So an AM1 5350 with a 750Ti and 4GB ram running Linux doesnt go to bad for this, getting around 30 - 60 FPS but thats versing bots... lol


CS:GO is extremely CPU-dependent, and your current CPU is bottle necking your GPU. Also, Linux isn't as optimized as the Windows version, simple due to the fact that a linux version of the game was only recently introduced and the devs haven't been able to properly optimize the game.


----------



## TheYonderGod

ESEA LAN



















Both games (Titan vs Denial and iBP vs VP) have been surprisingly close so far. I thought the EU teams would win easily.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> CS:GO is extremely CPU-dependent, and your current CPU is bottle necking your GPU. Also, Linux isn't as optimized as the Windows version, simple due to the fact that a linux version of the game was only recently introduced and the devs haven't been able to properly optimize the game.


Yeah I figured as much, lucky this isnt my main rig







just a spare till I get my main fixed then I'll be back to 120+ FPS glory


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I'm so happy that adren is playing for iBP, love that guy.


\

I like him too. His videos on youtube are so helpful. He gives so many tips.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Question, with the operation packs do you get to keep the maps etc after the operations done or do you lose the lot?


----------



## lolllll117

So far all the maps have gone away after the operation ends. Even if you have an operation pass.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

err thats an even bigger waste of money then Battlefield expansions


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err thats an even bigger waste of money then Battlefield expansions


Operations in CSGO don't function the same way as Battlefield expansions. Operations are a way for the community to give back to map-makers. BF expansions are expansions to the game created by EA themselves.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Operations in CSGO don't function the same way as Battlefield expansions. Operations are a way for the community to give back to map-makers. BF expansions are expansions to the game created by EA themselves.


Yeah I know and its a good thing, but wheres the sense in paying what $8.50 USD (pack + key) to only have it for a couple of months then lose it?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah I know and its a good thing, but wheres the sense in paying what $8.50 USD (pack + key) to only have it for a couple of months then lose it?


Part of the proceeds go to map developers. Other part goes to Valve, which, they use to fund major tournaments.


----------



## TheYonderGod

No, that's not how it works. No maps ever go away. You can play ANY map; custom maps, "old" maps, etc. on a community server. The operations are just extra maps available on Valve's official match-matching servers.
If you want to play other maps in an MM-like system check out CEVO, FACEIT (free), and ESEA (paid)

And you don't even have to buy the pass to play the operation maps on MM, at least for this operation. The fee is only for the "missions", which are pretty useless tbh. I wish I didn't waste the money.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Part of the proceeds go to map developers. Other part goes to Valve, which, they use to fund major tournaments.


Yeah I know but its kinda dumb if you cant keep and play on them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No, that's not how it works. No maps ever go away. You can play ANY map; custom maps, "old" maps, etc. on a community server. The operations are just extra maps available on Valve's official match-matching servers.
> If you want to play other maps in an MM-like system check out CEVO, FACEIT (free), and ESEA (paid)
> 
> And you don't even have to buy the pass to play the operation maps on MM, at least for this operation. The fee is only for the "missions", which are pretty useless tbh. I wish I didn't waste the money.


Yeah on a server but can you have them for offline to verse the bots on? what I mostly do, to many spammy annoying kids online lol

Most games paid addons I've seen are pretty boring / useless







*looks at BF3 / 4*


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah I know but its kinda dumb if you cant keep and play on them
> Yeah on a server but can you have them for offline to verse the bots on? what I mostly do, to many spammy annoying kids online lol
> 
> Most games paid addons I've seen are pretty boring / useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at BF3 / 4*


Once they're added to the game, they're always in the game. You can play them with bots.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah I know but its kinda dumb if you cant keep and play on them
> Yeah on a server but can you have them for offline to verse the bots on? what I mostly do, to many spammy annoying kids online lol
> 
> Most games paid addons I've seen are pretty boring / useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at BF3 / 4*


Yes, you can play literally any map that exists on your own server. That is (part of) the beauty of CS.
If you don't have the map downloaded, search for it on the steam workshop
Then open console and type

map 'mapname'

for example;

map de_dust2


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Once they're added to the game, they're always in the game. You can play them with bots.


Is there a way to get maps from previous operations?

Played Motel, Agency & Downtown on a friends pc but I didnt have the GO at the time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, you can play literally any map that exists on your own server. That is (part of) the beauty of CS.
> If you don't have the map downloaded, search for it on the steam workshop
> Then open console and type
> 
> map 'mapname'
> 
> for example;
> 
> map de_dust2


Cool thanks


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is there a way to get maps from previous operations?
> 
> Played Motel, Agency & Downtown on a friends pc but I didnt have the GO at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thanks


Just search for them on the workshop, that's where the operation maps come from in the first place anyway. What you're paying for in the operation is the chance for more drops/cases and the ability to use those community maps on the official servers. Some of the money then goes to those map creators too.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Some more ESEA matches are coming up within an hour.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Just search for them on the workshop, that's where the operation maps come from in the first place anyway. What you're paying for in the operation is the chance for more drops/cases and the ability to use those community maps on the official servers. Some of the money then goes to those map creators too.


Thanks, did that and got all the maps I wanted









Having another problem now tho, everytime I change my speaker config in game to something like 5.1 it resets it to 2 speakers







dunno if its just a Linux bug or not but its getting annoying, using a USB DAC and have onboard disabled from the BIOS


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thanks, did that and got all the maps I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having another problem now tho, everytime I change my speaker config in game to something like 5.1 it resets it to 2 speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno if its just a Linux bug or not but its getting annoying, using a USB DAC and have onboard disabled from the BIOS


Put this in your autoexec:

Code:



Code:


windows_speaker_config 6

Should mean it'll always be on 5.1 on launch. You could try -1 as well and see if it picks the right option itself.


----------



## lolllll117

anyone watching the VP vs. Fnatic match?

VP just won the first map


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Put this in your autoexec:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> windows_speaker_config 6
> 
> Should mean it'll always be on 5.1 on launch. You could try -1 as well and see if it picks the right option itself.


Thanks I'll try that

Just spent the last hour playing around with different cfg settings, copied and edited a custom one







, probably wont be able to use half of the settings in a server tho


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> anyone watching the VP vs. Fnatic match?
> 
> VP just won the first map


Yes! GO VP!

So disappointed C9 is out... against Denial too, wow.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Can't help but notice that Fnatic isn't being the dominating team that they usually are. They're losing maps and such now. Something that hasn't happened before.

Makes you wonder.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> anyone watching the VP vs. Fnatic match?
> 
> VP just won the first map
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! GO VP!
> 
> So disappointed C9 is out... against Denial too, wow.
Click to expand...

Upsets happen. Speaking of upsets, VP just best Fnatic 2-0. RIP skins of all the Fnatic betters, but i knew VP was going to win this one


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Upsets happen. Speaking of upsets, VP just best Fnatic 2-0. RIP skins of all the Fnatic betters, but i knew VP was going to win this one


inb4 facebook groups, reddit, and hltv go crazy with betting posts and how fnatic sucks without cheats, etc.


----------



## SheepMoose

Think I"m gonna splurge a bit, buy myself a knife.
Can't decide between an M9 Bayonet or a normal Bayonet. Mostly going by the animations. What do you guys prefer?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Think I"m gonna splurge a bit, buy myself a knife.
> Can't decide between an M9 Bayonet or a normal Bayonet. Mostly going by the animations. What do you guys prefer?


I prefer the regular because of the over-the-top animation, and it's very similar to the animation from source.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Think I"m gonna splurge a bit, buy myself a knife.
> Can't decide between an M9 Bayonet or a normal Bayonet. Mostly going by the animations. What do you guys prefer?


I like the animation of the normal bayonet, but i like the M9 bayonet better for looks.

i used to have an M9


----------



## EduFurtado

http://goo.gl/7xuB1D


Guys, check out my latest video. I'm doing a few in english now, to get some feedback








http://goo.gl/7xuB1D

This one is about jumping while in the air!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Think I"m gonna splurge a bit, buy myself a knife.
> Can't decide between an M9 Bayonet or a normal Bayonet. Mostly going by the animations. What do you guys prefer?


Get the M9


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Think I"m gonna splurge a bit, buy myself a knife.
> Can't decide between an M9 Bayonet or a normal Bayonet. Mostly going by the animations. What do you guys prefer?


I prefer the M9 due to the looks of the knife, and the draw animation is pretty nice

I like the bayonet for the same reasons but I like the draw animation better than I like the looks.


----------



## dmasteR

fnatic vs Virtus pro ESEA FINALS

1-0 FNATIC


----------



## Aventadoor

A FT Stattrak atomic alloy M4A1-S dropped for me today








WOHO


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> A FT Stattrak atomic alloy M4A1-S dropped for me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOHO


Opened you mean?

Cause they don't drop









10-5 T side Mirage for Fnatic.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fnatic vs Virtus pro ESEA FINALS
> 
> 1-0 FNATIC


Watching it now  Got my bets on fnatic


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fnatic vs Virtus pro ESEA FINALS
> 
> 1-0 FNATIC
> 
> 
> 
> Watching it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my bets on fnatic
Click to expand...

Fnatic has the advantage IMO, but i want to see VP win again.

Fnatic won on dust II so they are up by 1 map.


----------



## dmasteR

Fnatic wins ESEA LAN

http://www.hltv.org/news/13791-fnatic-beat-virtus-to-win-esea-s17


----------



## BreakDown

I need some advice with de_season.

Ive been playing the map quite a bit recently and i have some questions.

-As CT, what do you do when the guy at mid dies? do you pull one CT from one of the sites? If T's have mid its easy to get flanked i rekon.
-As CT, do you tend to push forward in order to take ground away from T's? (i generally stay on sites, but on this particular map i feel like T's can creep right outiside the bomb sites and then its very dificult to stop them, specially at B.
-As T is it wiser to stay together on this map (maybe with 1 lurker)? On most maps i like to spread out at the start, but here if T's get a pick on one side of the map, by the time everyone is in position to take the site, CT's have already rotated.

Any other advice you may have is welcome.


----------



## Kyal

opened my first knife(m9 boreal forest mw) last night, now to find someone that wants it that isnt 'quickbuying' zZzZ


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey question, with offline is there anyway to setup a custom match cycling through different maps / gamemodes with more then 10 bots?

I know it can kinda be done with the console but is there a menu thing?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I need some advice with de_season.
> 
> Ive been playing the map quite a bit recently and i have some questions.
> 
> -As CT, what do you do when the guy at mid dies? do you pull one CT from one of the sites? If T's have mid its easy to get flanked i rekon.
> -As CT, do you tend to push forward in order to take ground away from T's? (i generally stay on sites, but on this particular map i feel like T's can creep right outiside the bomb sites and then its very dificult to stop them, specially at B.
> -As T is it wiser to stay together on this map (maybe with 1 lurker)? On most maps i like to spread out at the start, but here if T's get a pick on one side of the map, by the time everyone is in position to take the site, CT's have already rotated.
> 
> Any other advice you may have is welcome.


You don't play 1 mid. I think this is a common mistake with a lot of teams, it's a lot like Cache where you play multiple players in Mid in the beginning. Don't always just play in the site, Season is a large map, and rotation for CT's take a long time. You need CT map control to get information.
Quote:


> by the time everyone is in position to take the site, CT's have already rotated.


I feel like the T's are rotating too slow if that's the case.... CT rotation takes a long time when played properly.


----------



## Imprezzion

I've been on a huge losing streak lol.. After my 14 win streak and rank up to DMG it was bound to happen lol..
Ranked down to MGE already and still come against ''MG2 / MGE'' players 10x better then the DMG's i used to play against..

I seriously don't understand how people with 900-2000 hours played can stay at MG2/MGE but make sick frags and get like, 40-10 every match..


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I've been on a huge losing streak lol.. After my 14 win streak and rank up to DMG it was bound to happen lol..
> Ranked down to MGE already and still come against ''MG2 / MGE'' players 10x better then the DMG's i used to play against..
> 
> *I seriously don't understand how people with 900-2000 hours played can stay at MG2/MGE but make sick frags and get like, 40-10 every match..*


If its like colonel 100s on BF maybe they use OP guns and or camp like little girls instead of running around

A few people I knew from BF3 play GO and they do this all the time, there whole clan does


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> If its like colonel 100s on BF maybe they use OP guns and or camp like little girls instead of running around
> 
> A few people I knew from BF3 play GO and they do this all the time, there whole clan does


I mean more like, they play at LEM / SMFC level but never seem to rank up.. I play at DMG level but I stand no change against them at all. Usually I can get 1-2 frags in a round but that's it. And my teams yesterday where just all completely and utterly useless. Never have I had a team in which the others actually got entry's or listened or even had a usefull amount of kills. Not even one single game...

At least my aim is very good lately thanks to endless hours of training in DM. I can now finally consistently 1 hit HS people at any range with the AK. Even AWPers.
My only major issue with aim is moving people.. I can't for the love of god track someone moving sideways







Always shoot behind them...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I mean more like, they play at LEM / SMFC level but never seem to rank up.. I play at DMG level but I stand no change against them at all. Usually I can get 1-2 frags in a round but that's it. And my teams yesterday where just all completely and utterly useless. Never have I had a team in which the others actually got entry's or listened or even had a usefull amount of kills. Not even one single game...
> 
> At least my aim is very good lately thanks to endless hours of training in DM. I can now finally consistently 1 hit HS people at any range with the AK. Even AWPers.
> My only major issue with aim is moving people.. I can't for the love of god track someone moving sideways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always shoot behind them...


Thats weird







, I hate human teams in online games







I end up running around solo

Lucky, my aims crap in CS, BF3 I have better aim and accuracy then most of my friends (using "crap" guns) but in this it still takes me at least 5 rounds to kill in this (against bots on hard with the silenced M4







), my eyes are bad so headshots are a problem







, I can track people well enough in this tho seeing theres no sprint button


----------



## chemicalfan

If you're playing against bots, it should be against Expert bots, even then they still play like Silvers.

I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed the fnatic match against VP (the final). Especially the last round, I haven't really watched a match on Train, it's a good map!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If you're playing against bots, it should be against Expert bots, even then they still play like Silvers.


Seriously? I dunno about you other countrys but the Aussie guys I use to play BF3 with were crap in CS (good in BF3 tho) compared to the bots even on hard... and they were in clans playing ranked matches every week (they were the campers I was referring to earlier)

Majority of people I know / play with really arnt that great (I'm in the not the utterly hopeless category







) and the ones that are pretty good would still get slaughtered playing against even average CS:GO players


----------



## chemicalfan

Yep, that's always been my experience of CS. Not being a jerk about it (context - I'm a Silver 2 in CSGO), but CS players represent the elite in FPS players. I was a fairly decent BF2 player back in day (positive win ratio, positive K/D, in the top half of the team majority of matches), but in CS:S I was bottom fragging. You just don't get any leeway in CS. If you peek too far or without cover, you are dead. In BF & COD, you can at least prone it and spray, might get lucky. Or you can run back into cover whilst spraying. In CS, not only will you miss them completely, but the tagging in CSGO means that even if you're not instantly dead, you won't make it back to the cover. It's a different style of game, and I'm not saying that SMFC/GE ranks in CSGO mean that they'd "rule the world" in BF/COD, but those that are the best in those games wouldn't rank that highly in CSGO off the bat. There's a learning curve with CS, and it's less intuitive and less forgiving than BF & COD.

Above all else, CS is a team game. If you want to win and progress through the ranks, it's all about teamwork. While that is true in BF & COD as well, it's more critical in CS. The best aim in the world won't get you much past DMG if you're soloing it (ignoring your team mates, and just playing for frags)


----------



## Imprezzion

The people I play with are either my rank or slightly below. Think GN4 to MGE.
Oh well. Better luck some other time. I mean, I got like, 212 wins or something so I was bound to go on a losing streak some day haha.

I did hit one of the sickest flick shots i ever had in DM tho. A full 180 headshot mid0flick with a AK on D2 from A site to pit over long. Fired only 1 bullet mid-flick, instant headshot.
Was ofcourse massive luck but still. That moment you hear the *dink* sound.. I was so suprised!

In BF3 back when I still played (smallish) local LAN matches I had about 23-24% accuracy with my M16A3







(~28k kills with it)

We won some prices like Roccat mice / keyboards, bunch of headsets but never really first. Always second or third








I do still like the Kone XTD we won even tho i never use it...









Average accuracy was about 21% and I have at least 500 kills (mastery dogtag) with every single primary in the game.
Same with BF4 although my accuracy is a lot less good there. More like 18% ish.

@chemicalfan,
I see your point about teamwork but on MGE/DMG I think you can expect your team to be half decent at teamwork at least?!


----------



## bobsaget

Even at top tier ranks, I can't stand playing with random players. The chance of playing with complete stupid people is high. I hate these matches when the whole team hasn't any strat but play like they would do in ffa. I only play mm when my friends or ppl I've been used to play with are up for a game. Otherwise I make some quick ffa games or play another game.

As for the CS vs BF/cod skill, I agree with the above. I used to play a lot of BFBC2 and BF3 a few years ago, I'm not bragging but I always ended up being first or second in the game. I was often called a cheater. Having said that, I have extensive experience on 1.6 and source, so when I started playing competitive CSGO last July, I got ranked at DMG after 10 wins.

Being good at CS truly helps being a total killer at BF or COD, especially since the latter don't rely so much on teamwork.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Reminds me of the time that I was playing with two friends. When queued with 5 friends, we won every one of our matches. Did pretty well with 3 people in our group.

Then we hit these guy morons... They were grouped together and buying _something_ every round. We call for a save and suggest that one of us buys something like an extra grenade or a pistol. They end up buying armor and two grenades or something like that. So we say "Okay, eco round I guess?"
Later, we call for armor and flash/smoke. They get a galil and SMG...

Turns out THEY TURNED OFF COMMUNICATION. WHY!?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Seriously? I dunno about you other countrys but the Aussie guys I use to play BF3 with were crap in CS (good in BF3 tho) compared to the bots even on hard... and they were in clans playing ranked matches every week (they were the campers I was referring to earlier)
> 
> Majority of people I know / play with really arnt that great (I'm in the not the utterly hopeless category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the ones that are pretty good would still get slaughtered playing against even average CS:GO players


Bots are... weird. You can run around them with a knife and they'll never hit you, or follow them all the way around the map, but they can get running and jumping AK HS no trouble. They also do really stupid things, like run to T spawn every round as CT or plant the bomb and run away from it. I've found bots harder to kill than some people in DM though, which is always amusing. I wouldn't put much time into practicing against them unless it's just aim practice, although then I'd recommend either some DM or looking up Launders' guide on how to warm up.

BF3 is an easy game, at least it was back when I was playing it. Just on KDR terms I was miles ahead of where I can get in GO regardless of game mode. BC2 was pretty easy too, although some of that was bad map design and having rounds where you got 20+ kills without a death because the other team wouldn't attack. BF2 had much more difficult to use weapons and in that regard is probably comparable to CS. The setting and gameplay isn't, but the fact that you had to get used to a weapon and get good with it before you could get a lot of kills was similar. Sniping was a lot easier than using the AWP though, mainly because the rifles you came up against weren't as good. Part of it was the other people around you, as is the case with CS. I used to always play BF games with a few friends and usually we could turn a game around and win it on our own. Playing solo was more difficult, but I still found it a much easier game than any CS.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Reminds me of the time that I was playing with two friends. When queued with 5 friends, we won every one of our matches. Did pretty well with 3 people in our group.
> 
> Then we hit these guy morons... They were grouped together and buying _something_ every round. We call for a save and suggest that one of us buys something like an extra grenade or a pistol. They end up buying armor and two grenades or something like that. So we say "Okay, eco round I guess?"
> Later, we call for armor and flash/smoke. They get a galil and SMG...
> 
> Turns out THEY TURNED OFF COMMUNICATION. WHY!?


I play better with it off, which pisses a lot of people off but here are my reasons:

I pay attention to the radar, so I know where the enemies/bomb are and can estimate where they will go. Listening to people talk over VOIP ends up getting me killed.
I pay attention to the economy, so if money is low I'll purchase a P250 or CZ and maybe some nades, it might not be what the team wants but it shouldn't be too expensive to make too much of a difference.
I pay attention to my situation, if it's a 1vs4 and the bomb is planted I'll try for an exit frag if the economy is low, if eco is just fine I'll try my best to pick off some players to hurt their economy.
I pay attention to my surroundings. Flashbangs and smokes going off left and right at B? I'll flank around to make sure it isn't a fake and head there. If it is a fake, perhaps I'll pick off the people rotating.

I'll just stop there since I probably sound like an idiot to most people LEM and above.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I play better with it off, which pisses a lot of people off but here are my reasons:
> 
> I pay attention to the radar, so I know where the enemies/bomb are and can estimate where they will go. Listening to people talk over VOIP ends up getting me killed.
> I pay attention to the economy, so if money is low I'll purchase a P250 or CZ and maybe some nades, it might not be what the team wants but it shouldn't be too expensive to make too much of a difference.
> I pay attention to my situation, if it's a 1vs4 and the bomb is planted I'll try for an exit frag if the economy is low, if eco is just fine I'll try my best to pick off some players to hurt their economy.
> I pay attention to my surroundings. Flashbangs and smokes going off left and right at B? I'll flank around to make sure it isn't a fake and head there. If it is a fake, perhaps I'll pick off the people rotating.
> 
> I'll just stop there since I probably sound like an idiot to most people LEM and above.


You know it's a team game, so you have to listen to what your teammates have to say. If "listening to people talk over VOIP ends up getting you killed", you're just playing with the wrong guys









And no matter how your individual behavior good is, it's really annoying to have someone doing things the way he wants, even if he is carrying. I always wonder why people turning comm off don't play ffa instead of mm.


----------



## Imprezzion

I can't really comprehend how many people on MGE/DMG just overrotate so quickly. I mean, it's pretty freaking obvious it's a fake... Yet everyone just runs away to where a smoke and a random flash dropped... Also, they all yell B B B BB B B B B B B B B and i'm at A like, there's clearly footsteps near A and you don't have the bomb spotted at B...

YOUR NOOB IT'S B. Ok, i go to B, A planted. WHY DIDN'T YOU STAY ON A SITE OMG..

Get my point?









Also, when the bomb IS spotted on B and i hear steps on A i'll still stay A just to prevent the guy from flanking us. I'll either wait for him or just try to flank / rush him. I want my back to be safe in case of a retake..


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yep, that's always been my experience of CS. Not being a jerk about it (context - I'm a Silver 2 in CSGO), but CS players represent the elite in FPS players. I was a fairly decent BF2 player back in day (positive win ratio, positive K/D, in the top half of the team majority of matches), but in CS:S I was bottom fragging. You just don't get any leeway in CS. If you peek too far or without cover, you are dead. In BF & COD, you can at least prone it and spray, might get lucky. Or you can run back into cover whilst spraying. In CS, not only will you miss them completely, but the tagging in CSGO means that even if you're not instantly dead, you won't make it back to the cover. It's a different style of game, and I'm not saying that SMFC/GE ranks in CSGO mean that they'd "rule the world" in BF/COD, but those that are the best in those games wouldn't rank that highly in CSGO off the bat. There's a learning curve with CS, and it's less intuitive and less forgiving than BF & COD.
> 
> Above all else, CS is a team game. If you want to win and progress through the ranks, it's all about teamwork. While that is true in BF & COD as well, it's more critical in CS. The best aim in the world won't get you much past DMG if you're soloing it (ignoring your team mates, and just playing for frags)


I know, thats why CS is used for world champ tournaments while COD & BF arnt









What makes CS one of probably the hardest FPS games I think I've ever seen is the guns in every CS game are utterly unforgiving, I remember the first time I played 1.6 I couldnt work out why I wasnt hitting anything at all, then I played around with spray pattens and realized the guns were weird so I stopped playing









Yeah ranks for me are meh, on BF3 my K/D is kinda crap (was realllly bad when I first started, had to make up 16k deaths) but my overall accuracy without resorting to M16, AEK, shotguns etc was / is 21.1% (had to make it up from 13%)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> In BF3 back when I still played (smallish) local LAN matches I had about 23-24% accuracy with my M16A3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (~28k kills with it)
> 
> Average accuracy was about 21% and I have at least 500 kills (mastery dogtag) with every single primary in the game.
> Same with BF4 although my accuracy is a lot less good there. More like 18% ish.


M16 n00b!!!







, I despise that gun, so many camping losers sitting on medpacks thinking there pro









Another person who bothered to do the mastery tag








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> As for the CS vs BF/cod skill, I agree with the above. I used to play a lot of BFBC2 and BF3 a few years ago, I'm not bragging but I always ended up being first or second in the game. I was often called a cheater. Having said that, I have extensive experience on 1.6 and source, so when I started playing competitive CSGO last July, I got ranked at DMG after 10 wins.
> 
> Being good at CS truly helps being a total killer at BF or COD, especially since the latter don't rely so much on teamwork.


Hahah you only got _called_ a cheater? when I started getting better at BF3 I started getting banned from servers for being "a n00b engi cheater"









One of the reasons I cant play in a team is coz I'm always moving, even the few months I played with a clan I couldnt sit still and ended up wandering off during a live game, if the teams running around and is actually half decent then I stick around but just sitting around doing nothing is to boring for me, part of the reason my K/D in most games is crap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Bots are... weird. You can run around them with a knife and they'll never hit you, or follow them all the way around the map, but they can get running and jumping AK HS no trouble. They also do really stupid things, like run to T spawn every round as CT or plant the bomb and run away from it. I've found bots harder to kill than some people in DM though, which is always amusing. I wouldn't put much time into practicing against them unless it's just aim practice, although then I'd recommend either some DM or looking up Launders' guide on how to warm up.
> 
> BF3 is an easy game, at least it was back when I was playing it. Just on KDR terms I was miles ahead of where I can get in GO regardless of game mode. BC2 was pretty easy too, although some of that was bad map design and having rounds where you got 20+ kills without a death because the other team wouldn't attack. BF2 had much more difficult to use weapons and in that regard is probably comparable to CS. The setting and gameplay isn't, but the fact that you had to get used to a weapon and get good with it before you could get a lot of kills was similar. Sniping was a lot easier than using the AWP though, mainly because the rifles you came up against weren't as good. Part of it was the other people around you, as is the case with CS. I used to always play BF games with a few friends and usually we could turn a game around and win it on our own. Playing solo was more difficult, but I still found it a much easier game than any CS.


Oh god the bots, how they even manage to kill is beyond me, I went spectator on a 10 v 10 bot death match and they ended up spending close to 15k ammo...









They have had some total bullcrap shots on me tho, I played one game today with them on expert, it was on Italy, I was crouched and had walking toggled, was going to the edge of the window that looks down into the CT spawn with my M4A1-S, the bot was shooting 2 of my team and just as I start to peak (leg wouldnt of cleared the window) he turned, headshot me, I was dead then he killed my bots which were still shooting the crap out of him









I use the bots as general practice or something to do when I'm bored waiting for friends to come on Minecraft, I think there good just as a kind of refresher if your like me and dont play "proper" FPS games for a couple of months, good way to get back into it without losing rankings, stats etc

Yeah BF3 was to easy, even tho when I started I was getting slaughtered (couldnt get a single kill unless I was in a tank), the guns were all to similar in control as well, once you mastered one you pretty much had them all, I did have a problem getting use to the M16 it just felt weird to use, only gun I had that problem with

Me and my friends in BF3 would come in, 1000+ tickets down and with in 10 mins turn the game completely around and end up winning with around 2.0 K/D each







but we were all on Teamspeak so it was a bit unfair


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The difference is these guys weren't playing smart. When we needed them to rotate, they couldn't hear us. They weren't paying attention when we lost a bomb site, weren't paying attention if one of the flanks was wide open, and would never save _ever_. $600? That's a grenade or two.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hahah you only got _called_ a cheater? when I started getting better at BF3 I started getting banned from servers for being "a n00b engi cheater"


Been there, done that a lot of times on BF games. My favourite was on BF3 when I was 32/4 playing with a friend and one guy was convinced I was cheating. We made it our mission to find and kill him as much as possible after that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> They have had some total bullcrap shots on me tho, I played one game today with them on expert, it was on Italy, I was crouched and had walking toggled, was going to the edge of the window that looks down into the CT spawn with my M4A1-S, the bot was shooting 2 of my team and just as I start to peak (leg wouldnt of cleared the window) he turned, headshot me, I was dead then he killed my bots which were still shooting the crap out of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the bots as general practice or something to do when I'm bored waiting for friends to come on Minecraft, I think there good just as a kind of refresher if your like me and dont play "proper" FPS games for a couple of months, good way to get back into it without losing rankings, stats etc


They do that, easiest way to describe them is Silver 1's with an aimbot toggle. I'd suggest just doing some community DM if you want to get back into the game, it's a good way to get used to the way it feels pretty quickly. Just throw some music on and have fun for 20 mins or so while you wait for people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah BF3 was to easy, even tho when I started I was getting slaughtered (couldnt get a single kill unless I was in a tank), the guns were all to similar in control as well, once you mastered one you pretty much had them all, I did have a problem getting use to the M16 it just felt weird to use, only gun I had that problem with
> 
> Me and my friends in BF3 would come in, 1000+ tickets down and with in 10 mins turn the game completely around and end up winning with around 2.0 K/D each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we were all on Teamspeak so it was a bit unfair


Sounds pretty similar to what we used to do, bunch of us on vent and you could just demolish the other team. Rifles were easy to use though, you could spray as much as you liked and hit every shot. Accuracy meant very little with the stupid suppression mechanic, at least in CS if you miss nothing good comes of it. KDR doesn't mean a huge amount in CS either, more about the teamwork and managing your economy to be able to win usually. Huge solo performances can still win you games, but I think it's less important than BF3 where the main objective was to mow everyone down to be able to capture a flag.


----------



## chemicalfan

Well, you still have to "mow everyone down" to capture a site


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Well, you still have to "mow everyone down" to capture a site


Not always, with good smokes and flashes you can get in and get the bomb down without killing people or only killing a those at the site, then you have to defend from a retake instead. You might be able to sell a fake and cause them to rotate out and then you get a free(ish) run at the site too. It's a different sort of gameplay to the later BF games, a lot more strategy involved in CS in my experience.


----------



## chemicalfan

Lol, I'd love to see that in action! Don't think I've ever seen any clips where someone gets the bomb down with all 5 enemies still alive!!

Changing the subject....what is going on with the price of skins?! I've had my eye on a MAG-7 Hazard MW and Hemoglobin Berettas FT for the last month, and they've both shot up by £0.30! Not happy about this!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Lol, I'd love to see that in action! Don't think I've ever seen any clips where someone gets the bomb down with all 5 enemies still alive!!
> 
> Changing the subject....what is going on with the price of skins?! I've had my eye on a MAG-7 Hazard MW and Hemoglobin Berettas FT for the last month, and they've both shot up by £0.30! Not happy about this!


It's happened in pro games, only works in certain sites though. You can do it on A on Inferno, but it really depends how they're holding. If they've got one in pit and one covering arch and the rest at B/CT spawn you can smoke them all off and plant while they're flashed. Great if you can do it on an eco with just nades.

The skin prices have gone back up to where they were before the operation from what I've seen. For a week or so they dropped massively while people were selling to get new skins, which was the right time to buy if you were going to. Some of the prices have dropped too because the weapons are available as drops again, some weren't while there was no operation.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I've been on a huge losing streak lol.. After my 14 win streak and rank up to DMG it was bound to happen lol..
> Ranked down to MGE already and still come against ''MG2 / MGE'' players 10x better then the DMG's i used to play against..
> 
> I seriously don't understand how people with 900-2000 hours played can stay at MG2/MGE but make sick frags and get like, 40-10 every match..


As I understand it, kills, death and K/D don't make any difference to your ranking, if people are getting that score but aren't getting many MVP medals or winning a lot of rounds, then they won't rank up.


----------



## dmasteR

And how could I ever forget OnlineJ


----------



## lolllll117

all the clutches


----------



## MR-e

you mean onlan j? surprisingly, he didn't flop and actually did well. nice play on mirage when he went around spawn and picked the two defusers from cat. he's tried that a few times before and never made it in time, guess he got new nikes for this lan.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I play better with it off, which pisses a lot of people off but here are my reasons:
> 
> I pay attention to the radar, so I know where the enemies/bomb are and can estimate where they will go. Listening to people talk over VOIP ends up getting me killed.
> I pay attention to the economy, so if money is low I'll purchase a P250 or CZ and maybe some nades, it might not be what the team wants but it shouldn't be too expensive to make too much of a difference.
> I pay attention to my situation, if it's a 1vs4 and the bomb is planted I'll try for an exit frag if the economy is low, if eco is just fine I'll try my best to pick off some players to hurt their economy.
> I pay attention to my surroundings. Flashbangs and smokes going off left and right at B? I'll flank around to make sure it isn't a fake and head there. If it is a fake, perhaps I'll pick off the people rotating.
> 
> I'll just stop there since I probably sound like an idiot to most people LEM and above.


You also won't hear your teammates complaining that you don't call anything and get them killed.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> you mean onlan j? surprisingly, he didn't flop and actually did well. nice play on mirage when he went around spawn and picked the two defusers from cat. he's tried that a few times before and never made it in time, guess he got new nikes for this lan.


What do you mean? He was still a flop in my book.

http://play.esea.net/teams/86298?tab=stats

Look at his Regular Season stats, and his Playoff Stats (LAN). A huge difference if you ask me.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Been there, done that a lot of times on BF games. My favourite was on BF3 when I was 32/4 playing with a friend and one guy was convinced I was cheating. We made it our mission to find and kill him as much as possible after that.


Hahaha, I've had people try to do that to me, always annoyed them when they were coming in a group of 5 and I've drop a building on them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> They do that, easiest way to describe them is Silver 1's with an aimbot toggle. I'd suggest just doing some community DM if you want to get back into the game, it's a good way to get used to the way it feels pretty quickly. Just throw some music on and have fun for 20 mins or so while you wait for people.


Yeah gets annoying, thats why I play on hard most of the time so I dont have stupid crap like that happen. I might try that, dunno how well this current pc will go it doesnt handle bots very well and FPS is all over the place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Sounds pretty similar to what we used to do, bunch of us on vent and you could just demolish the other team. Rifles were easy to use though, you could spray as much as you liked and hit every shot. Accuracy meant very little with the stupid suppression mechanic, at least in CS if you miss nothing good comes of it. KDR doesn't mean a huge amount in CS either, more about the teamwork and managing your economy to be able to win usually. Huge solo performances can still win you games, but I think it's less important than BF3 where the main objective was to mow everyone down to be able to capture a flag.


When we use to destroy a game it was mostly coz we had people good at everything, we would end up with all the vehicles even the jeeps and just drive around running them over







. Yeah I'm remembering how crap it is to miss, even 1 shot could cost you a round, economys not to much of a problem for me, I can control most of the guns easy but if I'm CT I use the M4A1-S & USP-S, hardly ever buy nades and always forget about armor









I'm still trying to work out my sensitivity atm, I normally run 800dpi with around 1 - 2 in game depending on the game but CS on 800 with 1 in game is still way to sensitive







, think I'm gonna need to try 400dpi. My other problem is I lift my mouse heaps (even tho I have a big mouse pad) so that kinda screws me a lot to


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What do you mean? He was still a flop in my book.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/teams/86298?tab=stats
> 
> Look at his Regular Season stats, and his Playoff Stats (LAN). A huge difference if you ask me.


I know a few old teammates who played 100x better at home than LAN. They preferred the comfort of home it seems.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah gets annoying, thats why I play on hard most of the time so I dont have stupid crap like that happen. I might try that, dunno how well this current pc will go it doesnt handle bots very well and FPS is all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to work out my sensitivity atm, I normally run 800dpi with around 1 - 2 in game depending on the game but CS on 800 with 1 in game is still way to sensitive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , think I'm gonna need to try 400dpi. My other problem is I lift my mouse heaps (even tho I have a big mouse pad) so that kinda screws me a lot to


Bots are harder on your CPU... if that's the weakness then it should be a lot better online. Just avoid really populated servers, 24 man DM is a bit crazy.

Sensitivity is something that takes time to get right, you'll just have to play with it until it feels right. Don't change it constantly though, you need to spend a decent amount of time with it. Personally use 400/2.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Bots are harder on your CPU... if that's the weakness then it should be a lot better online. Just avoid really populated servers, 24 man DM is a bit crazy.
> 
> Sensitivity is something that takes time to get right, you'll just have to play with it until it feels right. Don't change it constantly though, you need to spend a decent amount of time with it. Personally use 400/2.


Yeah I know, it is a bit of a strain on the CPU but the GPU with everything on the lowest and most things off it struggles to stay about 40 FPS when nades are going off

Took me almost a month to get the sensitivity perfect in BF3, this is probably gonna take the same, I'm gonna have a whole new mouse to get use to once I get the FK1 (sick to death of logitech crapware and the meh build quality of my G400). I did have a quick play on 400 lastnight think I ended up having in game at 2.3ish but it still wasnt right, gonna use console commands I think to get it perfect

It's kinda funny tho I'm doing all these tweaks on my spare pc but once I get back to my Windows one I'll probably need to start over







least I got the crosshair kinda right


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah I know, it is a bit of a strain on the CPU but the GPU with everything on the lowest and most things off it struggles to stay about 40 FPS when nades are going off
> 
> Took me almost a month to get the sensitivity perfect in BF3, this is probably gonna take the same, I'm gonna have a whole new mouse to get use to once I get the FK1 (sick to death of logitech crapware and the meh build quality of my G400). I did have a quick play on 400 lastnight think I ended up having in game at 2.3ish but it still wasnt right, gonna use console commands I think to get it perfect
> 
> It's kinda funny tho I'm doing all these tweaks on my spare pc but once I get back to my Windows one I'll probably need to start over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> least I got the crosshair kinda right


Funny you mention build quality of Logitech, my MX518 lasted longer than 3 Razer mice. Still going fine after 4 years of hard use. Hopefully Zowie will update the EC1 with the FK1 internals, should be my perfect mouse then.

If you're doing tweaks with console commands you should really be putting them into your autoexec and then upload it somewhere (dropbox, google drive etc). Then you can just download it on whatever pc you're on and use it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I know a few old teammates who played 100x better at home than LAN. They preferred the comfort of home it seems.


That's typically the case. OnlineJ however, I don't know if that's his case...





OnlineJ at ESL Germany Highlight clips!


----------



## zulk

Neo Played really well in this esea season 17 invite but I feel like VP need a coach ,we all saw how much of a difference it made for HR. I know that most people really don't like fnatic as a team right now but one must admit that they are one of the best teams in the world, the only team that comes close is LDLC.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Funny you mention build quality of Logitech, my MX518 lasted longer than 3 Razer mice. Still going fine after 4 years of hard use. Hopefully Zowie will update the EC1 with the FK1 internals, should be my perfect mouse then.
> 
> If you're doing tweaks with console commands you should really be putting them into your autoexec and then upload it somewhere (dropbox, google drive etc). Then you can just download it on whatever pc you're on and use it.


The G400 is a pretty good mouse hardware wise but the build quality is crap, the cable on mine died within 2 months, new that was a problem tho and the scroll wheel is annoying with its ghost scrolling problem

Yeah I know or I'll stick it in a cfg file and load it when I start the game (what I do for my crosshair and audio tweaks)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Funny you mention build quality of Logitech, my MX518 lasted longer than 3 Razer mice. Still going fine after 4 years of hard use. Hopefully Zowie will update the EC1 with the FK1 internals, should be my perfect mouse then.
> 
> If you're doing tweaks with console commands you should really be putting them into your autoexec and then upload it somewhere (dropbox, google drive etc). Then you can just download it on whatever pc you're on and use it.


I've had great builds with Logitech as well. My G5 lasted well past the warranty period, and 4 years in, finally developed the cable issue. I didn't know how to fix it at the time so just threw it away. My IE3.0 after that developed double click and cable issues within a year. Now, with my Ikari optical, it was miserable. Bought one, developed double click issues within 9 months, replaced it, second one developed double click issues within another 9-10 months. Been "fixing" the double click issues since then and when it became too much, bought a Rival earlier this year. Now the mousewheel on the Rival has double-click issues as well. Wondering if I should just switch back to a G400S ( Had one for a short period last year, between my Ikari bothering me with its issues and me fixing it ) but now I don't play enough to bother.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Neo Played really well in this esea season 17 invite but I feel like VP need a coach ,we all saw how much of a difference it made for HR. I know that most people really don't like fnatic as a team right now but one must admit that they are one of the best teams in the world, the only team that comes close is LDLC.


TBH the coach made such a significant difference for HR because they were such an individual based team, he was pretty much the IGL for them


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's typically the case. OnlineJ however, I don't know if that's his case...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnlineJ at ESL Germany Highlight clips!


That song, I thought I was watching a CoD montage for a minute, it just needs more lens flare.









Also, had my first complete luck-out moment today where I have no idea how I managed to survive:






It's probably absolutely average by all of your standards, but I'm only Silver III.


----------



## delledonne

I didn't notice him making much of a difference for HR. They beats teams in bo1s like they always do and got knocked out early in the bracket like they always do.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That song, I thought I was watching a CoD montage for a minute, it just needs more lens flare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, had my first complete luck-out moment today where I have no idea how I managed to survive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably absolutely average by all of your standards, but I'm only Silver III.


What's wrong with your mouse? Do you have windows sens maxed out or something?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What's wrong with your mouse? Do you have windows sens maxed out or something?


I have no idea what YouTube did to the video, the mouse isn't actually jittery like that, and in the raw footage it looks normal.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That song, I thought I was watching a CoD montage for a minute, it just needs more lens flare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, had my first complete luck-out moment today where I have no idea how I managed to survive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably absolutely average by all of your standards, but I'm only Silver III.


Tip: stop aiming at the ground. Keep your crosshair at head level, and then all you have to do is click when you come across an enemy, instead of aim and then click.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Tip: stop aiming at the ground. Keep your crosshair at head level, and then all you have to do is click when you come across an enemy, instead of aim and then click.


Yeah, I don't know why I keep doing that, it's one of those things where no matter how many times I'm told, I keep doing it, like sometimes moving when shooting, although I've started doing that a lot less. I think I might be doing it without meaning to as sometimes the crosshairs obscure the enemies a little if they are far away, so I've become accustomed to aiming a little down to avoid that, maybe I should just pick a different crosshair.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That song, I thought I was watching a CoD montage for a minute, it just needs more lens flare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, had my first complete luck-out moment today where I have no idea how I managed to survive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably absolutely average by all of your standards, but I'm only Silver III.


oh man, #JustSilverThings
Seriously, what are your team doing buying AK's/Galils with no armour? :s Your buy wasn't too great either to be honest. Bizon's suck against armoured opponents, although you could probably get away with it against people who can't aim too well.

Keep your aim up a little bit too man. Aim at head/shoulders height. Your first hit should do more damage then and make them easier to kill.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> oh man, #JustSilverThings
> Seriously, what are your team doing buying AK's/Galils with no armour? :s Your buy wasn't too great either to be honest. Bizon's suck against armoured opponents, although you could probably get away with it against people who can't aim too well.
> 
> Keep your aim up a little bit too man. Aim at head/shoulders height. Your first hit should do more damage then and make them easier to kill.


You think those were bad decisions? You should see some of the stuff other teammates do. Bomb carriers running to the site first, running mid to T-spawn on Dust, trying to outshoot AWPers with a P90, refusing to push so they get stuck in tunnels on Dust, putting 4 people on a single site, having 4 AWPs on one team, shooting when there are teammates in front etc, I could make a list a mile long.

Also, what would have you bought? I'm always open to advice. I just went with the Bizon as I usually have more luck with it than the other cheap SMGs, and thought full armor and a cheap SMG would be a better choice than say a Galil and a smoke/ flash, I could be wrong though.

And yeah, I'll try to address the aim issue, maybe then I can come top more often and get more MVP medals, I won 5 games in a row today but still didn't get to Silver IV, I'm not sure how long I expected it to take.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You think those were bad decisions? You should see some of the stuff other teammates do. Bomb carriers running to the site first, running mid to T-spawn on Dust, trying to outshoot AWPers with a P90, refusing to push so they get stuck in tunnels on Dust, putting 4 people on a single site, having 4 AWPs on one team, shooting when there are teammates in front etc, I could make a list a mile long.
> 
> Also, what would have you bought? I'm always open to advice. I just went with the Bizon as I usually have more luck with it than the other cheap SMGs, and thought full armor and a cheap SMG would be a better choice than say a Galil and a smoke/ flash, I could be wrong though.
> 
> And yeah, I'll try to address the aim issue, maybe then I can come top more often and get more MVP medals, I won 5 games in a row today but still didn't get to Silver IV, I'm not sure how long I expected it to take.


Yeah, I've never been silver before but it's a struggle playing with terrible teammates.
I would have either elected to go galil with armour or CZ75 with armour + nades. The CZ is so powerful that it's better to use that then an SMG when forcing, in my opinion. Just gotta practice aiming, but if you can rush someone and dink their head you're guaranteed to get their gun a lot, so it's a good idea.

Same boat as you at the moment. Won 6 games in a row, still haven't ranked up. The road to DMG is a long one.


----------



## Paradigm84

You've never been Silver? How is that possible?

Also Galil with armor unfortunately wasn't an option as I only had 2500 and a Galil with just the kevlar vest is 2650. As for the CZ, you raise a good point, I haven't really given it much of a chance due to the low ammo, but it seems popular with more experienced players so I guess I'll use it more.

Thanks for the advice, and good luck getting to DMG, if you need some similar ranked players to play with that have mics, send me a PM. I've got a few friends around MG2 that could play with you, assuming they wouldn't be ranked too low for you.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So played a few games against the bots again today (stupid spazzy ******ed things they are) to try and work out my sensitivity, the only sensitivity that felt right but was to slow to be useful was 400dpi with... wait for it... 1 in game







(yeah I like stupidly slow)

Lifting the mouse every few seconds is screwing me up pretty bad but moving the mouse over the whole mouse pad just feels weird and hurts my neck, cant win









Think until I get on my main rig again and or get my FK1, CS:GO will just be for bots when I'm bored


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You've never been Silver? How is that possible?
> 
> Also Galil with armor unfortunately wasn't an option as I only had 2500 and a Galil with just the kevlar vest is 2650. As for the CZ, you raise a good point, I haven't really given it much of a chance due to the low ammo, but it seems popular with more experienced players so I guess I'll use it more.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, and good luck getting to DMG, if you need some similar ranked players to play with that have mics, send me a PM. I've got a few friends around MG2 that could play with you, assuming they wouldn't be ranked too low for you.


If I only had 2650, I'd buy vesthelm, and either a CZ + smoke + 2 flashes if I was on T side, maybe a UMP + smoke. If it was close quarters like Back Alley, I'd consider a sawed-off instead. On CT side, I'd probably go with the UMP + smoke as I'm not a CZ fan on the CT side (got 5-7 in the slot). Might go 5-7, but I think I'd always end up with the UMP, trying to hold a close angle (like the boxes by car on B site dust2).

Or, I'd just buy a P250 + vesthelm, and have enough to buy next round regardless (even if it is just a FAMAS). I wouldn't rule out a full save if the rest of the team is economically stuffed too


----------



## Imprezzion

I know the feeling.. My aim is much better for long range as well with super low sens but I can't hit anyone close to me at all..

I played 100+ hours of straight public Deathmatch just to try to find a sens I like and I did find one I like and it's 800DPI with in-game sens of 1 exactly. This allows me to get fairly consistent headshots with the AK at long range and I can aim fast enough at close range as well as AWP (flick) shots.

Did take me a long time to re-learn the spray control on many weapons as I used to play with at least twice this sens so I have to move my mouse much further down to control spray so I ended up aiming too high a lot when spraying..

I do rely on spray control quite a bit, maybe too much... I like to think my spray control is very good for my rank and it probably is but I use it too much on moments where I should've gone for the straight headshots and end up getting a ton of 80-90 assists...

For the rest I just spend my time now training the lesser weapons in DM like the Famas, Galil, UMP, P250, Five-SeveN, CZ75 and so on for cheap buys...

As for the money discussion above? $2650.. Depends on the side i'm on. As T i'd get a UMP, HE nade and full armor and play aggressive to try to get a UMP kill early and thus a better rifle. As a CT i'd get tbody armor and a MAG7 and play either very defensive camping a corner or play very aggresive and try to outflank a T. Or i'll buy body armor, a Five-SeveN and as much as possible nades.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You've never been Silver? How is that possible?
> 
> Also Galil with armor unfortunately wasn't an option as I only had 2500 and a Galil with just the kevlar vest is 2650. As for the CZ, you raise a good point, I haven't really given it much of a chance due to the low ammo, but it seems popular with more experienced players so I guess I'll use it more.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, and good luck getting to DMG, if you need some similar ranked players to play with that have mics, send me a PM. I've got a few friends around MG2 that could play with you, assuming they wouldn't be ranked too low for you.


After my 10 wins I was ranked as GN2.
Go into deathmatch and practice with just the CZ. You can get away with having poor aim with an AK or galil, any of the SMG's. Once you have poor aim with the CZ you really struggle. Alternatively use the Tec9 and Five-Seven. I'm not a fan of the tec9 personally but my mate swears by it. I'm using the Five-Seven, and it's great at getting headshot kills if you're able to hit them there.

Just keep practicing with aim and you'll get far.







Sometimes pistol+armour is much more efficient than SMG+Armour. Good luck!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You've never been Silver? How is that possible?
> 
> Also Galil with armor unfortunately wasn't an option as I only had 2500 and a Galil with just the kevlar vest is 2650. As for the CZ, you raise a good point, I haven't really given it much of a chance due to the low ammo, but it seems popular with more experienced players so I guess I'll use it more.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, and good luck getting to DMG, if you need some similar ranked players to play with that have mics, send me a PM. I've got a few friends around MG2 that could play with you, assuming they wouldn't be ranked too low for you.


Unless you've got enough for Galil armour, and it's not match point or the last round of the half then I'd suggest you either eco or go with a pistol armour buy. So pick up armour, a P250/CZ and maybe a couple of nades. The SMG's aren't really worth it unless the enemy team doesn't have armour, then you can go wild with the Bizon. Otherwise you're much better off with a rifle, so that should be your main objective. Just never buy one without armour - and head armour for T's is pretty much required unless you want to get one shot by an M4. In your situation I'd have probably forced up to try and avoid the draw, so in that case you buy whatever you can but make sure you have armour - CZ, armour and a few nades would be good enough, especially if you go for B or all rush cat. You could have all eco'd and played for a draw, but there's not a huge amount of point in MM because there's no overtime.

It's a bit different on CT as you can pick up a Mag-7 or a Nova and push up somewhere. Could possibly go with a UMP, but I'd just go with the CZ instead, does a better job for a lot less money.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So it seems that phishing bots are trying something different now that people realize any level 0 friend requests are usually bots. So far I've gotten 3 comments left on my profile that included a clear link to a malware sight. They'll say the same stuff usually, something a long the lines of: "Hey today I just unbox the csgo knife and want to trade here is screens: *malware link* "

Not a problem for people who have friends only comments but still.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If I only had 2650, I'd buy vesthelm, and either a CZ + smoke + 2 flashes if I was on T side, maybe a UMP + smoke. If it was close quarters like Back Alley, I'd consider a sawed-off instead. On CT side, I'd probably go with the UMP + smoke as I'm not a CZ fan on the CT side (got 5-7 in the slot). Might go 5-7, but I think I'd always end up with the UMP, trying to hold a close angle (like the boxes by car on B site dust2).
> 
> Or, I'd just buy a P250 + vesthelm, and have enough to buy next round regardless (even if it is just a FAMAS). I wouldn't rule out a full save if the rest of the team is economically stuffed too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> After my 10 wins I was ranked as GN2.
> Go into deathmatch and practice with just the CZ. You can get away with having poor aim with an AK or galil, any of the SMG's. Once you have poor aim with the CZ you really struggle. Alternatively use the Tec9 and Five-Seven. I'm not a fan of the tec9 personally but my mate swears by it. I'm using the Five-Seven, and it's great at getting headshot kills if you're able to hit them there.
> 
> Just keep practicing with aim and you'll get far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes pistol+armour is much more efficient than SMG+Armour. Good luck!


Thank you both for the input, I'll try out some of the stuff you mentioned.

And I like the Tec-9, if you can spam the trigger you can take someone down pretty quickly.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Found something on reddit for the few AMD users here who might not like how bleak the game looks or how dark some part of the map are.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/28i4vk/saturation_toggler_v12/%5B/URL

Those are my settings above, and I must say even without putting the settings up very high it looks phenomenally better. Unfortunately, my camera isn't able to capture the full beauty. You would have to try it for yourself. I believe this also works for nvidia users, but may be a bit buggy.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Use the Print Screen button, then open paint and Ctrl + V.
Perfect screen shot. That being said, I see a difference between those.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Use the Print Screen button, then open paint and Ctrl + V.
> Perfect screen shot. That being said, I see a difference between those.


Nah it doesn't work, tried fraps as well. I should have learned a while ago that you can't really capture how the monitor shows things that are different from what the GPU sees them as, if that makes any sense, I'm sure someone else on OCN would be able to explain it much better than I can.

However, using GIMP I think I'm able to simply modify a regular screenshot to emulate how it would look.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nah it doesn't work, tried fraps as well. I should have learned a while ago that you can't really capture how the monitor shows things that are different from what the GPU sees them as


I understand.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nah it doesn't work, tried fraps as well. I should have learned a while ago that you can't really capture how the monitor shows things that are different from what the GPU sees them as, if that makes any sense, I'm sure someone else on OCN would be able to explain it much better than I can.


Bit like Nvidias DSR, you cant screenshot it normally - you get a screenshot of the resolution it's rendered at rather than the display res. Depends where in the process the screenshot is taken, I'm guessing in this case the saturation is applied just before it's sent to the monitor.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's typically the case. OnlineJ however, I don't know if that's his case...
> OnlineJ at ESL Germany Highlight clips!


LOL - there's definitely a distinguishable difference from onlineJ vs onlanJ, it's just my comparison was from this lan to previous lan events, he did much better. Mouz as a whole in fact, even with gob b.


----------



## cloudzeng

Anyone know how to improve long range headshotting? I'm currently DMG with around 200 hours and I get my butt kicked when I'm at long and people are just tapping me away.


----------



## LDV617

OnlineJ is from the Netherlands and can't perform on EU lans because he can only play when he is























Hopefully next lan in US that he comes to will be in CO / CA / WA DD

no kappa


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



edit: here's the source


----------



## dmasteR

It's official!

http://team-dignitas.net/articles/news/CSGO/6321/Karrigan-joins-Team-Dignitas-CSGO


----------



## gonX

Had my first ESEA game today.










Pretty happy overall


----------



## PsYcHo29388

A DMCA claim has been filed on the M4A4 Griffin

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=306476003


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Had my first ESEA game today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy overall


Wow, that's a really good RWS!







I can only maintain a 12 consistently. I do occasionally have the odd 20+ RWS game, but those are once in a blue moon. It's usually when a) The enemy team isn't very good, and b) The enemy team keeps coming to the site I'm holding on CT side


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> A DMCA claim has been filed on the M4A4 Griffin
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=306476003


My FT Griffin that I bought for like $2 is already up to $8. Lol.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> A DMCA claim has been filed on the M4A4 Griffin
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=306476003


dead link now.

but dangit! so that's why it spiked in price!

i sold mine a few hours ago for $15


----------



## lolllll117

http://www.hltv.org/forum/692893-m4a4-griffin-copyright-broken

I guess you were right. so does that mean it's time to buy a bunch to sell them if they get taken off the market?


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/forum/692893-m4a4-griffin-copyright-broken
> 
> I guess you were right. so does that mean it's time to buy a bunch to sell them if they get taken off the market?


Not necessarily. I mean, if you bought them 4 days ago you would probably be set. Most versions have gone up around 400 - 500% already so there is a lot more risk involved now.


----------



## dmasteR

fxy0 returns to Epislon, SIXER has been removed.

http://www.hltv.org/news/13807-fxy0-returns-to-epsilon

NiP looking to sign Maikelele

http://www.hltv.org/news/13806-maikelele-set-to-sign-for-nip

Also, this weekend is the ESEC LAN Finals:

http://www.hltv.org/news/13800-esec-finals-schedule-released

French lineup for ESEC LAN finals looks like a winner to me lol.


----------



## chemicalfan

NiP had to sign him really, he was looking like he was carrying the team at a few points at DHW!

Question - if someone is using a Souvenir weapon, is it displayed as such in the deathcam? I've never seen it, but souvenir weapons are rare so it could be coincidence


----------



## Imprezzion

Aaah that means I can do some nice betting again this weekend. Won quite some stuff with ESEA betting and i'm happy I didn't bet on the finals as i'd have lost









Let's see what I can get out of it this weekend








Also, i'm very happy to see NiP and Maikelele staying together haha.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> fxy0 returns to Epislon, SIXER has been removed.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13807-fxy0-returns-to-epsilon
> 
> NiP looking to sign Maikelele
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13806-maikelele-set-to-sign-for-nip
> 
> Also, this weekend is the ESEC LAN Finals:
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13800-esec-finals-schedule-released
> 
> French lineup for ESEC LAN finals looks like a winner to me lol.


French team looks like it could be the best in the world, lol. Assuming they play well together, which they should, KennyS is better than Smithzz. I'm not sure about NBK vs apEX, but apEX's entries were nuts last time I saw him play in the old LDLC lineup, I think that was at ESL Cologne.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> fxy0 returns to Epislon, SIXER has been removed.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13807-fxy0-returns-to-epsilon
> 
> NiP looking to sign Maikelele
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13806-maikelele-set-to-sign-for-nip
> 
> Also, this weekend is the ESEC LAN Finals:
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13800-esec-finals-schedule-released
> 
> French lineup for ESEC LAN finals looks like a winner to me lol.


They had to get fxy0 back. With him and ScreaM you've got a team that can cause a serious upset. GMX and Uzzziii are decent players too, so you've got a somewhat solid base if they can get their comms and strats right - at this point if fxy0 is hard to play with it's worth trying to sort it out or put up with him because of the game impact he can have.

That French team looks alright it guess


----------



## BreakDown

Train is BACK! Train has been revamped! WOHOOOO!
And the CZ has been nerfed!

I cant wait to test the new update.

Quote:


> MAPS
> Reintroduced Train, which has been added to the Operation Vanguard map group (available for free to all CS:GO players).
> For more information, visit www.counter-strike.net/reintroducing_train
> GAMEPLAY
> CZ75-Auto adjustments
> Magazine size has been reduced to 8 and reserve ammo is now 16 (3 mags total).
> Damage has been reduced slightly.
> Firing rate has been reduced slightly
> The CZ75-Auto takes nearly twice as long to draw, and has an updated draw animation.
> Kill reward is now 1/3.
> Updated the weapon description.
> Increased price of M4A1-S to $3100
> Reduced price of Desert Eagle to $700
> Updated the Tec-9 firing sound.
> Fixed M4A1-S muzzle flash showing through smoke.
> Fixed not being able to defuse the bomb in some cases where it was planted on a ledge and the player attempting to defuse was standing next to it on the ground (e.g. the fountain in Cobblestone).
> Fixed a case on community servers where a player would get income after the first round when they should not.
> UI
> Team equipment value now correctly accounts for cost of CZ75-Auto and for two flashbangs.
> "Assists" on teammate kills no longer get counted in scoreboard.
> Added some new holiday freeze-cam borders and the holiday cheer has been re-enabled - Happy holidays!
> MISC
> Gifts have been re-enabled.
> Released a new set of stickers (available now as offers), and put some music kits on sale.
> Fixed a few localization errors
> Fixed a typo in the game mode descriptions.
> Fixed several exploits in the engine


----------



## lolllll117

It doesn't sound like the CZ is going to be a mini AK anymore...

time to adapt to a new pistol maybe?


----------



## cloudzeng

"Increased price of M4A1-S to $3100" Well, I may be switching back to the m4a4.. I don't think its worth it to buy the m4a1-s at 3100 over 2900 how it was before when the m4a4 is sitting at 3300


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Train is BACK! Train has been revamped! WOHOOOO!
> And the CZ has been nerfed!
> 
> I cant wait to test the new update.


SWEET SWEET UPDATE. Train looks AWESOME!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Had my first ESEA game today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy overall


Nice job!


----------



## BreakDown

I just played 2 casual games of train, one on each side, and i must say it less CT sided than before i think, T connector gives you a bit of map control on A site. B site upper now has a coil for the CT awper to stand on, meaning that when you peak him as a T you actually see quite a bit of his body, unlike before where you only saw the top of the head, this is also true for back site B near connector. The bomb train on A cuts off vision from CT connector, so its not such a strong position. Most pathways have been made wider. I like the new train, it looks amazing.

Im also very glad about the CZ nerf, actually the draw time might be a good solution for Awpers. Time will tell.
And i dont really mind the m4a1 price increase, but i dont see why they did it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I just played 2 casual games of train, one on each side, and i must say it less CT sided than before i think, T connector gives you a bit of map control on A site. B site upper now has a coil for the CT awper to stand on, meaning that when you peak him as a T you actually see quite a bit of his body, unlike before where you only saw the top of the head, this is also true for back site B near connector. The bomb train on A cuts off vision from CT connector, so its not such a strong position. Most pathways have been made wider. I like the new train, it looks amazing.
> 
> Im also very glad about the CZ nerf, actually the draw time might be a good solution for Awpers. Time will tell.
> And i dont really mind the m4a1 price increase, but i dont see why they did it.


Was something like 8/10 players opt for the M4A1 over the M4A4 during DreamHack. I would assume that was the reasoning behind it.

Also for those who want to see the new train:

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2014/12/11049/





hahahhaa


----------



## TheYonderGod

RIP CZ. I haven't actually tried it yet, but I'll most likely be replacing it with my tec-9. I already was using the 5-7.

I don't like the the price increase to the M4A1 for selfish reasons, but I guess something had to be done because it was clearly a better choice than the A4.


----------



## BreakDown

Ive played one match solo queing on train and i ended up tying 15-15, but we wasted so many good oportunities as T, we could have won. Here are my first impressions.

The top of A site, is much easier to control as T, this is because CTs cant play close A as easily now. From T connector you have a good vantage point on close CT's and if you push just outside of T connector behind the yellow train, you can very easily kill a CT playing close T ladder. However, taking the rest of the site is still not easy. A Good AWPer can still kill you from back A trains, specially if you dont use smokes because he now has a much wider view, so smokes are a must otherwise you will get picked. A CT playing on "Rambo" also has a good position and although CT connector is not as powerfull as before its still a big threat to Ts pushing into lower A site or coming from ivy, since the bomb train is much closer to CT connector, its a bit trickier to plant if you dont have another T watching the spot. I tried playing on top of the bomb train as CT on two eco rounds to suprise T's and although it worked, i dont think its a good position like before, playing on the bomb train used to be a strong position, If T push all over the site, youre a sitting duck with nowhere to go. I have only played CT heaven as T after the bomb plant, its a good place if you are not the last person alive, but its nowhere near as powerfull as before, all of it is spammable too, i dont think this position will be played that much now. Overall A site is much easier to take because T's have control of top site and CT's dont have as many spots to play as before.

B site also had some nerfs to CT positions, mainly upper B ramp and CT connector Ramp, they are not ramps anymore, isnted they are boxes, so you are much more exposed from there. Also, since the trains and specially the bomb train are much wider and taller its a bit easier to hold as a T because CTs cant kill you as easily from upper back B site. However, this site is very similar to the old B site. And all of the spots i used on B site as CT are also effective here. However there is a new CT position, right under the ladder that goes to upper, next to the bomb train on B, theres a wooden sculpture, that you can hide behind and watch lower B entrance from there, you are very exposed to upper entrance though. I think this position is quite neat, i believe this position used to be there on old train but you could not hide all your body, now you can.

I really like all of the changes so far, honestly, before it used to be so CT sided it was not even funny. I think that the new map is actually going to be less CT sided than nuke, but still one of the most CT sided maps from the pool.


----------



## Wezzor

Wow! I've never liked de_train but I must admit that the map looks great now.
Hmm, I guess it's time to start using the M4A4 again.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Wow! I've never liked de_train but I must admit that the map looks great now.
> Hmm, I guess it's time to start using the M4A4 again.


I gave up on the A4... No matter what I try I can't be as consistent with it as the M4A1-S and I lose a lot of medium / long range firefights I would've otherwise probably won with a A1-S.









Shame there's not really a match worth betting on atm lol..
Took a bet on myXMG yesterday for like $3 in skins vs 3DMAX and got great odds and they completely raped 3DMAX on Cobble 16:1.


----------



## Shanenanigans

The oddest thing about the price increase is that people don't realize that the m4a1s actually does the slightest bit more damage than the m4a4. Which isn't logical. Putting the silencer on in source made the m4 weaker but more accurate. This is pretty stupid of Valve to overlook.


----------



## chemicalfan

What are the new CZ stats? What's the damage & fire rate now?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> The oddest thing about the price increase is that people don't realize that the m4a1s actually does the slightest bit more damage than the m4a4. Which isn't logical. Putting the silencer on in source made the m4 weaker but more accurate. This is pretty stupid of Valve to overlook.


The damage difference is usually irrelevant on shots to kill though. It does have ever so slightly better penetration too.

Impressive update, Train looks amazing and I'm liking the weapon adjustments. Would have liked to see a Scout price increase too, but you cant have everything.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> The oddest thing about the price increase is that people don't realize that the m4a1s actually does the slightest bit more damage than the m4a4. Which isn't logical. Putting the silencer on in source made the m4 weaker but more accurate. This is pretty stupid of Valve to overlook.


What ?
I've been using the m4 all this time thinking the extra damage (and bullets) was a better trade off


----------



## Blackops_2

The M4A1 has slightly better damage from what i understood, which adding a suppressor would increase velocity in reality, but the BS of 20rd mags for that gun now priced at 3100...well i'm not happy though i switched to the M4A4 a while back for the simple ammo increase and spray downs. It's pretty accurate. I mean it's as accurate but i can run with it pretty well. That 3300$ price tag is tough though, i mean it hits hard. I guess it's a meh point but i like to use the M4A1-SD every now and then. Hell it's all i used to use.


----------



## Jaycz

I wish they would just remove the m4a4 and make the m4a1 30/90

but they cant do that cause skins


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Tried the CZ out today, and to be honest I think the changes pretty much killed it, at this point you're better off with the Tec9 or 5-7. The new train is pretty nice playing T side, although I only played one game so I don't know if I like it just yet. I support the M4A1 price change all the way. Lastly, I'd say my favorite change is the deagle being 700 now, as it is still my favorite pistol in CSGO.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So I played train earlier today. Map is very different from source, and GO, to begin with. Dynamics have changed a lot. Okay, now I'm done stating the obvious.

A is ridiculously hard to hold and against decent players, you need a team. Otherwise it's plant plant plant. Ivy is dead easy to hold like 1.6 ( I found source ivy harder to hold ).

AWP is a must on A site, but if you're caught off guard, you'll be slaughtered. Ladder change is welcome. I hate CT base.

They've changed boiler so now visibility is excellent. Also we're not going to see any CT pushes to upper B without flashes. Lower is actually easier for Ts to rush in without getting rekt. A bomb train is highly stupid and it looks like a monkey designed while high. Harder to jump up onto the edges of the train.

I like that the trains are higher. Very 1.6 ish. Also, mid is easier to take as a T now. It's smarter to stay in the corners of A site because getting caught out in the open is terrible.

Also, I like the rekt9 changes.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2oy7v3/analysis_of_weapon_changes_from_december_10th/

Got some insane headshots with it. Removed the CZ and switched back to the m4a4 just to try it out. Wasn't overly disappointed, but I think it's better to use an M4A4 simply because the spray pattern is similar to an AK47. On the other hand, I'm probably going to switch back to the M4A1S soon because I prefer the precision.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> So I played train earlier today. Map is very different from source, and GO, to begin with. Dynamics have changed a lot. Okay, now I'm done stating the obvious.
> 
> A is ridiculously hard to hold and against decent players, you need a team. Otherwise it's plant plant plant. Ivy is dead easy to hold like 1.6 ( I found source ivy harder to hold ).
> 
> AWP is a must on A site, but if you're caught off guard, you'll be slaughtered. Ladder change is welcome. I hate CT base.
> 
> They've changed boiler so now visibility is excellent. Also we're not going to see any CT pushes to upper B without flashes. Lower is actually easier for Ts to rush in without getting rekt. A bomb train is highly stupid and it looks like a monkey designed while high. Harder to jump up onto the edges of the train.
> 
> I like that the trains are higher. Very 1.6 ish. Also, mid is easier to take as a T now. It's smarter to stay in the corners of A site because getting caught out in the open is terrible.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Really? I thought it felt very similar to the old Train just looking EXREMELY different. After 2-3 matches on it I had gotten my bearings and tactically it played very similar


----------



## dmasteR

The official Valve reintroducing Train Video.





Is it me, or does Train give off a de_season type theme?





CZ-75 One Shot Kill distance changed as well!

Oh and TEC-9 has been BUFFED:
Quote:


> Tec-9
> 
> Pre-Update
> 
> RangeModifier 0.831
> Spread 2
> InaccuracyCrouch 7.57
> InaccuracyStand 9.43
> InaccuracyFire 36.88
> InaccuracyMove 3.81
> Post-Update
> 
> RangeModifier 0.861
> Spread 1.8
> InaccuracyCrouch 7.27
> InaccuracyStand 9.03
> InaccuracyFire 32.88
> InaccuracyMove 3.21


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaycz*
> 
> I wish they would just remove the m4a4 and make the m4a1 30/90
> 
> but they cant do that cause skins


Even before skins they could have done that, but they didn't. I'm pretty sure Valve wanted to make sure there was a difference between the two and make them both viable.

Look at 1.6/Source. Majority used the Silencer on the Colt. There were very few players who didn't use the colt with a Silencer.


----------



## BreakDown

I also think the new train has some season vibes to it. And also some cache ones (mainly the communist symbols), so its like the map FMPONE never made!

I think A site is much harder to hold now because CTs play like its the old train. On both games i played, the CT set up would be 2 Ivy and one CT connector. This is an extremely bad set up to hold a push from T connector.

I think, there should only be one CT on Ivy, one on Rambo watching T connector and another CT maybe behind the bomb train watching the T ladder and T connector. Im not quite sure how to CT set up should be, but the one i have been seeing in MM does not work at all.


----------



## LDV617

Tec-9 buff is a little unnecessary imho. I thought it was great for pistol rounds (32 round clip) before the update, now it's just stupid easy to take a site with a flash and a tec-9 on pistol round.

Reminds me of Op: Breakout patch where tec9 had no spread for a day or two ^^

yea

that was fun


----------



## mitavreb

I wish they didn't nerfed the CZ. I just bought a statrak of it and I'm thinking of using the tec-9 now. CZ feels a little slow.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> I wish they didn't nerfed the CZ. I just bought a statrak of it and I'm thinking of using the tec-9 now. CZ feels a little slow.


It's not really as big a nerf as people are making it out to be, its still a good gun just differnet. People will just have to adapt to the new playstyle of it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> CSGO has been update to version 1.34.6.3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Release Notes for 12/11/2014
> 
> [MAPS]
> - Train
> -- Sadly fixed a hilarious bug where players could ride pigeons
> -- Fixed some spots where a dropped bomb could get stuck
> -- Fixed player collision on Bombsite A white boxes
> -- Fixed one-way wallbang through shack near connector
> 
> [UI]
> - Updated M4A1-S description
> - Fixed extra large image of de_train in the lobby
> - Minor fixes to gifting UI
> 
> [MISC]
> - CZ75A now uses an alternate draw animation when no mags are available.
> - Updating Ho Ho Ho sticker art.
> - Improved memory usage on OSX and Linux.
> - Blood on player models is now server-authoritative, disable with sv_server_verify_blood_on_player 0


CS:GO patch is out!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO patch is out!


RIP Pigeon riding 2014-2014.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> - Blood on player models is now server-authoritative, disable with sv_server_verify_blood_on_player 0


This one is good. Now it'll be easier to know how much health people have during a gunfight.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Stupid question, is there anything wrong with the hit reg on Linux? even standing still it seems to take forever (5 - 10 shots) to kill a bot (shut up I like the bots) to the chest and at least 5 to the head









I swear Windows I was killing the bots much quicker and with less effort


----------



## BreakDown

Any of you use a clip on microphone?

I have the zalman one and although its good for teamspeak/skype for some reason it does not sound good ingame.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Any of you use a clip on microphone?
> 
> I have the zalman one and although its good for teamspeak/skype for some reason it does not sound good ingame.


I also use the Zalman, but I don't typically need to talk in game lol.

Quote:


> Tec-9 Stats 10/10/2014:
> 
> Spread 2
> InaccuracyCrouch 7.57
> InaccuracyStand 9.43
> InaccuracyJump 0.504
> InaccuracyLand 0.211
> InaccuracyLadder 120.60
> InaccuracyFire 36.88
> InaccuracyMove 3.81
> Tec-9 Stats 12/10/2014:
> 
> Spread 1.8
> InaccuracyCrouch 7.27
> InaccuracyStand 9.03
> InaccuracyJump 0.504
> InaccuracyLand 0.211
> InaccuracyLadder 120.60
> InaccuracyFire 32.88
> InaccuracyMove 3.21
> Tec-9 Stats 12/11/2014:
> 
> Spread 2
> InaccuracyCrouch 7.57
> InaccuracyStand 9.43
> InaccuracyJump 0.504
> InaccuracyLand 0.211
> InaccuracyLadder 120.60
> InaccuracyFire 36.88
> InaccuracyMove 3.81


Looks like it got changed back. I assume Valve accidently changed that, and were just values they were testing before.


----------



## Imprezzion

I so don't understand the A1-S price increase.. I mean... why would they even do that...
CT's rifles already cost more then any T rifle..

rekt-9 is fun now with the OP CZ gone. Played Cache yesterday and B rush with Tec-9 and flash is so stronk.. so stronk..


----------



## mitavreb

Tec-9 statrack price of MW and FN had an increase because of the buff.

I had a FN Blue Titanium before that I got for cheap but now its price has spiked.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> Tec-9 statrack price of MW and FN had an increase because of the buff.
> 
> I had a FN Blue Titanium before that I got for cheap but now its price has spiked.


The buff got reversed in the following update. It is still better than the CZ though.


----------



## Unknownm

How much more times does this game have to make me suffer I need one more to get away from this cooldown crap


----------



## Boereman

Does anyone constantly have game crashes after the train update? I'm constantly crashing to desktop and it's really annoying


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boereman*
> 
> Does anyone constantly have game crashes after the train update? I'm constantly crashing to desktop and it's really annoying


Many people on reddit are

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> How much more times does this game have to make me suffer I need one more to get away from this cooldown crap


1 more win it looks like


----------



## LDV617

Did they buff the deagle? (besides cost)

yesterday I got a deagle ace on an eco and I felt like it was hitting every shot (64 tick too).


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Any of you use a clip on microphone?
> 
> I have the zalman one and although its good for teamspeak/skype for some reason it does not sound good ingame.


I use the Zalman one as well and from what people have told me it sounds fine in game. Though recently I had to switch to my onboard audio input because people were saying my HD Titanium input was sounding weak. The problem only happened in game, nobody complained in mumble or TS3.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Anyone else's steam overlay causing them noticible FPS drops?

If so, try disabling it and play one or two games (thank you dmaster)


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2p2j28/valve_have_now_patched_nospreadrage/

Valve have now patched Nospread/rage triggers/aimbots. We'll see how long this lasts, they've patched it from the game engine this time. For all those who keep saying Valve isn't doing enough, well you're wrong.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Does anyone think this could be a useful smoke for mirage? Or is it already common/not very useful?

http://i.imgur.com/h8DrPRV.mp4


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Does anyone think this could be a useful smoke for mirage? Or is it already common/not very useful?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/h8DrPRV.mp4


10/10 would throw it out of the map consistently.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Does anyone think this could be a useful smoke for mirage? Or is it already common/not very useful?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/h8DrPRV.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 would throw it out of the map consistently.
Click to expand...

Well, me personally I'm able to make that throw more consistantly than I can this one
http://gfycat.com/UltimatePertinentLcont


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, me personally I'm able to make that throw more consistantly than I can this one
> http://gfycat.com/UltimatePertinentLcont


I'd end up bouncing them off the wall and smacking myself in the head.


----------



## Aventadoor

Is it just me or is the game bad after the latest update?
I can literally play matches where I only kill 2-4 people the whole effin match, its crazy.
Never been this bad before. Its literally a lottery wether I hit or not, even if they stand still and I have alot of time to actually have my crosshair on their head. Some matches its ok tho.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Does anyone think this could be a useful smoke for mirage? Or is it already common/not very useful?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/h8DrPRV.mp4


Very useful to be honest. You could sell a REALLY good B fake with a smoke like that with only one guy entering B.



In reference to the bird boost. Oh Valve, such good sports lol.


----------



## mitavreb

I played de_train three times. Won only one and I have to say, it feels t-sided. It's difficult to defend A site as CT since it's open and there are few places to hide.

When T's rush A site they could do a split from ladder and T-connector going to A. If they smoke CT connector it kinda pushes the CT's back to tunnels and if someone is lurking in Ivy, the retake could be difficult.

I find B site easier to defend but harder to rush into.


----------



## Unknownm

Question about crossfire

Game runs butter smooth with 120fps cap using rivatuner server. However when I press tab (scoreboard) it stutters like crazy. It only happens when I view scoreboard, all other parts of the game is butter smooth


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Question about crossfire
> 
> Game runs butter smooth with 120fps cap using rivatuner server. However when I press tab (scoreboard) it stutters like crazy. It only happens when I view scoreboard, all other parts of the game is butter smooth


Everyone gets a massive FPS drop when viewing the scoreboard, it's normal.


Spoiler: Warning: Friend got scammed :(



http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198161482913

This person offered a Vanilla Karambit for my friend's Bayonet Stained. During the trade he removed it last second and my friend accepted the trade. I know that my friend made the mistake of rushing through a trade like this but please, if you have the time report him. I really wanna help my friend get her knife back.


----------



## Paradigm84

I thought you had to check the box again when a change was made and then press the button to accept afterwards?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yea... it should have popped up with a confirmation that it was a gift.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

According to my friend, the scammer managed to remove his karambit while both parties were ready, and neither had to recheck the box.


----------



## BruceB

I'm probably late to the Party but I just had a few games on CSGO and feel the CZ got over-nerfed, it feels pretty much usless now








Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> According to my friend, the scammer managed to remove his karambit while both parties were ready, and neither had to recheck the box.


I'm pretty certain that's not possible unless there's some sort of bug, as soon as any change is made to what your trade partner is offering, it will uncheck the box and inform you a change has been made.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I'm probably late to the Party but I just had a few games on CSGO and feel the CZ got over-nerfed, it feels pretty much usless now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel the same?


It's not useless entirely, but it's definitely not the go to weapon for eco's now. Kinda good, but people are picking Tec-9's over it now, and considering the tec-9 has 32 bullet clips... bit absurd.

In regards to the M4a1-S price increase, I honestly don't see why they didn't just make the M4a4 a 1 hit kill to the head. That way it's worth the extra $200 and the M4a1-S is priced accordingly. I love using the M4a1-S but unsure if I'm going to after this update.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> According to my friend, the scammer managed to remove his karambit while both parties were ready, and neither had to recheck the box.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty certain that's not possible unless there's some sort of bug, as soon as any change is made to what your trade partner is offering, it will uncheck the box and inform you a change has been made.
Click to expand...

You're probably right to be honest, I didn't get all the details, all I know is that this guy SHOULD eventually get banned and if that happens the items he has will be returned to their owners, as I'm almost 100% sure that the karambit he used is also not his.

EDIT* He has just obtained two more knives without losing anything. I HIGHLY doubt he is simply "tricking" people now.


----------



## Wezzor

Has anyone else experienced low fps and stuttering after the patches? I was normally playing with 300+ now I'm playing with around 120-200.


----------



## BreakDown

People versed in crosshair cofnigurations i need your help.

Im using style 5 and i really like how the crosshair only expands while shooting, but i would like to make it exand a lot less. Is there any command for that?
Also, how do i look my current crosshair settings? ive been messing with it so much i honestly dont know what i changed any longer.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> It's not useless entirely, but it's definitely not the go to weapon for eco's now. Kinda good, but people are picking Tec-9's over it now, and considering the tec-9 has 32 bullet clips... bit absurd.
> 
> In regards to the M4a1-S price increase, I honestly don't see why they didn't just make the M4a4 a 1 hit kill to the head. That way it's worth the extra $200 and the M4a1-S is priced accordingly. I love using the M4a1-S but unsure if I'm going to after this update.


What reasoning would they have to make the M4A4 1 Hit kill to the head? That would just make the CT's even stronger than they already were, and make CT sided maps (Which is majority) even more CT sided.

At the moment, you have the trade off of having a silencer, less recoil, high accuracy with the M4A1. I think it's a good tradeoff, and what it should have been from the get go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I'm probably late to the Party but I just had a few games on CSGO and feel the CZ got over-nerfed, it feels pretty much usless now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel the same?


It's no longer OP. CZ75 was just too good before, CZ is still extremely viable at the moment, just not overpowered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> People versed in crosshair cofnigurations i need your help.
> 
> Im using style 5 and i really like how the crosshair only expands while shooting, but i would like to make it exand a lot less. Is there any command for that?
> Also, how do i look my current crosshair settings? ive been messing with it so much i honestly dont know what i changed any longer.


Open up your config, and copy everything that says Crosshair.


----------



## Shanenanigans

IMO, the CT guns will always need to be more expensive than T guns because Ts get no money for saving, but CTs do. When you're guaranteed money every round whether you're dead or not, you should be able to save properly.

--

Also, played my first game today after the update. Oh God it's so terrible. I play regularly with 80-100ms and when I just snapped onto someone's head and shot ( we were getting backstabbed ) my crosshair jumped and messed up the spray completely. This is ridiculous. I'm going to have to change my network adapter settings again. Wondering if I should just reset them to default with interrupt moderation and everything on again.


----------



## zemco999

I love the nerfs to the cz...

EXCEPT how long it takes to pull out. It's like switching to a friggin' negev.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Does anyone think this could be a useful smoke for mirage? Or is it already common/not very useful?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/h8DrPRV.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> Very useful to be honest. You could sell a REALLY good B fake with a smoke like that with only one guy entering B.
> 
> 
> 
> In reference to the bird boost. Oh Valve, such good sports lol.
Click to expand...

not sure if this was there before, or if it means anything, but this one is right next to the overpass boost spot.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's no longer OP. CZ75 was just too good before, CZ is still extremely viable at the moment, just not overpowered.


I agree but now it's got lower damage, fires slower _and_ takes twice as Long to draw, I just think they nerfed it a bit too much. If they'd only done 2 of those 3 things it would feel a lot better imo. What do you think?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I agree but now it's got lower damage, fires slower _and_ takes twice as Long to draw, I just think they nerfed it a bit too much. If they'd only done 2 of those 3 things it would feel a lot better imo. What do you think?


I agree. I suppose there are some people with play styles who would still like it, but it's pretty much useless for me now. I already preferred the 5-7 and the tec-9 was pretty close, though.


----------



## lolllll117

this is what happens when you get deranked to silver.


----------



## dmasteR

I know we have a couple Australians in this thread....
Quote:


> Celebrating FACEIT's venture into Oceania, a $1,000 winner-takes-all invitational will take place on Sunday, December 14th with four Australian teams.


http://www.hltv.org/news/13822-faceit-venture-into-oceania


----------



## Tony_Montana

guys i know this i gaming thread but i want to build a secondary mid-gaming system only for CS:GO.
Is i3-4160 with R9 270X a good combination?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> guys i know this i gaming thread but i want to build a secondary mid-gaming system only for CS:GO.
> Is i3-4160 with R9 270X a good combination?


Yes but CSGO loves a stronger CPU, you might wanna exchange that i3 for an i5.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Or at least a higher binned i3.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I know we have a couple Australians in this thread....
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13822-faceit-venture-into-oceania


I've played it a bit. Honestly at this stage it's worse than normal MatchMaking. Mostly because there's so many bad players on it and it's going to take a while for me to be properly ranked. End up playing vs. 5 queues with silvers. :/


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I've played it a bit. Honestly at this stage it's worse than normal MatchMaking. Mostly because there's so many bad players on it and it's going to take a while for me to be properly ranked. End up playing vs. 5 queues with silvers. :/


FaceIt doesn't have anti-cheat does it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> FaceIt doesn't have anti-cheat does it?


Negative. There has been mentions of ESEA looking into expanding their services into ASIA. We'll see though!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Negative. There has been mentions of ESEA looking into expanding their services into ASIA. We'll see though!


Yeah, I thought as much. They mentioned something about this at the ESEA LAN I believe. Something about Jan end. Finally a decent service.


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO International???? One can hope.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> CS:GO International???? One can hope.


100 million dollar prize pool plox


----------



## funkmetal

So a couple of nights ago I played CS:S with @zemco999 I gotta say it was a nice change from CS:GO, I guess it was the simplicity that did it for me. The people that were there to play and have fun and not gawk over skins and other pointless mechanics.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm still amazed at the difference in skill even in the same ranks..
The one game I play I get a great team and we demolish the other team, the other game i get total newbs with zero game sense, no communication and a aim that would make a GN3 cry and we get demolished..

Like, only 1 in 8-10 matches do I get a actual close game in which everyone is similar in skill. Which is the whole point of matchmaking.
Mind you i play at MG2 now.. Deranked twice from DMG cause I RQ'd 2 matches against a hacker. The obvious kind you know. The kind that just instantly headshots my entire team through a wall with a scout kind..









Don't mind deranking at all tho. At least now I can get 30 bombs again.. Had a match on Cache with 2 friends and 2 randoms in which the three of us had 25-35 kills and all the stars and the 2 randoms had like, 11-20 and 8-22 and no stars at all.. They were both higher rank then my friends who are MG2 and GN3..

EDIT: ~$6 bet put on Poland. Let's see if they can win it


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> this is what happens when you get deranked to silver.


It took me few minutes to realize why my CSGO looks more colorful than yours...

After looking in my GO folder to find sweetfx installed. Derp


----------



## cyber_monkey91

I probably don't post in this thread as much as I should.

But, If anyone wants tips, advice, or if you want me to play with you and give some suggestions - let me know.

I have been playing competitively since 2007 or 2008. I've been CAL-O, CAL-IM, CAL-M, ESEA-O, ESEA-IM, ESEA-M in all 3 games. 1.6, source, and GO.

I play at a fairly high level.

I don't know if you guys post some frag vids, but here's a couple of me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> All DreamHack events in 2015 will feature CS:GO as a main game, HLTV.org has learned.


http://www.hltv.org/news/13830-csgo-to-become-dhs-main-game

Fantastic news, CS:GO will only get more exposure from this!








Quote:


> adreN to Denial


http://www.hltv.org/news/13828-adren-to-denial
Quote:


> Cloud9 add ShahZaM; Hiko out


http://www.hltv.org/news/13827-cloud9-add-shahzam-hiko-out


----------



## chemicalfan

Hiko out? Are they nuts?!


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Hiko out? Are they nuts?!


C9 believed that they really need an AWPer to move on. Shahzam is a decent AWPer. Also, Hiko left on his own accord - Shahzam is just a replacement.


----------



## Wezzor

What do you guys think will happen with Hiko now?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Hiko out? Are they nuts?!


Hiko didn't like half of the players on that team. There was no reason for him to stay.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Anyone want to buy weapons with coL and C9 stickers on them? -.-

http://steamcommunity.com/id/TheYonderGod/inventory


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Also, Hiko left on his own accord - Shahzam is just a replacement.


Ah, that makes sense (kinda). If he wants to stay on top, logically he'll go to IBP? Well, Denial seem to have a little momentum behind them now, but it'd be a bold move there.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense (kinda). If he wants to stay on top, logically he'll go to IBP? Well, Denial seem to have a little momentum behind them now, but it'd be a bold move there.


Hiko has no room to be on iBP. He would need to form a completely new team.


----------



## Obyboby

How do you record your own games? Do you always record .dem and then go through them and cut the best frags into a single clip? Sounds long and boring to me! I have quite a few nice actions to show off but need to know the best way to do it.

It's the same in competitive mode, sometimes I DL the match demo but am too lazy to find out how to trim the whole video to keep my best shots only. How do you guys do?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> How do you record your own games? Do you always record .dem and then go through them and cut the best frags into a single clip? Sounds long and boring to me! I have quite a few nice actions to show off but need to know the best way to do it.
> 
> It's the same in competitive mode, sometimes I DL the match demo but am too lazy to find out how to trim the whole video to keep my best shots only. How do you guys do?


Yes.

Watch the demo, record what you need. No need to record it all. You could however also use something like OBS, but save the file locally. Then cut whatever you need.


----------



## Imprezzion

I record using nVidia geforce Experience and nVidia ShadowPlay. Works amazing and quality is superb. Downside is that it only works on nVidia cards









Now to find the time to edit some of it..


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hiko has no room to be on iBP. He would need to form a completely new team.


So I guess he's out of the top flight for now then









Forming a new team surely can't be that easy, I thought there was management & sponsorship and all that stuff nowadays?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I guess he's out of the top flight for now then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forming a new team surely can't be that easy, I thought there was management & sponsorship and all that stuff nowadays?


If he can find 4 more TOP CS:GO players, he could form a team. Finding a sponsorship shouldn't be too hard considering EG and CLG are already hunting for a team in CS:GO.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I record using nVidia geforce Experience and nVidia ShadowPlay. Works amazing and quality is superb. Downside is that it only works on nVidia cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to find the time to edit some of it..


Can you like, start and pause the recording anytime u want? That would be cool, pause the recording when you're dead and resume it soon as you respawn. I own an Nvidia card so I could try that out!


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Can you like, start and pause the recording anytime u want? That would be cool, pause the recording when you're dead and resume it soon as you respawn. I own an Nvidia card so I could try that out!


It'll start recording to a new file probably but yeah, there's a hotkey (F12 in my case) to start and stop recording.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It'll start recording to a new file probably but yeah, there's a hotkey (F12 in my case) to start and stop recording.


Great!! As long as I just need to press one key, that's fine. You're gonna see some nice frags soon


----------



## funkmetal

I don't know what it is, I deranked to SEM just now after being Nova 3 about 2 weeks ago. The thing is though I feel like I'm playing better but I just get loss after loss. It's really starting to bug me. I may actually just move over to Source :/


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I don't know what it is, I deranked to SEM just now after being Nova 3 about 2 weeks ago. The thing is though I feel like I'm playing better but I just get loss after loss. It's really starting to bug me. I may actually just move over to Source :/


I would try and change my approach to competitive gmaes rather than just "giving up" and going back to the easier brother (Source)







Sometimes getting some tips from video tutorials helps a lot change the outcome of your matches








Also, do you usually start a game with your friends or let the matchmaking find the teammates for you? The latter increases the risk of finding low griefers who just don't care about winning and simply troll around the whole game







that's what makes you lose games and eventually de-rank


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I would try and change my approach to competitive gmaes rather than just "giving up" and going back to the easier brother (Source)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes getting some tips from video tutorials helps a lot change the outcome of your matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you usually start a game with your friends or let the matchmaking find the teammates for you? The latter increases the risk of finding low griefers who just don't care about winning and simply troll around the whole game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what makes you lose games and eventually de-rank


I try to play with friends if I can. The thing about Solo queueing for me is that it can be good but its mostly bad, either get shat on by smurfs at my rank, just have bad teamates, or do amazing. :/


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I try to play with friends if I can. The thing about Solo queueing for me is that it can be good but its mostly bad, either get shat on by smurfs at my rank, just have bad teamates, or do amazing. :/


Heh, smurfs are a cancer for this game







Really hate them. But seriously, going solo with random teammates is like 98% chance of getting an idiot in team that will most likely make you lose the match or play like crap








Anyway, stick with GO, Source should be archived now, and I come from 3K+ hours of Source







not missing it at all once I got used to GO and never thinking of going back even when I lose a few games in a row.


----------



## funkmetal

Heh, so apparently you can't post on the ESEA forums unless you have a premium account even to ask a question. So I guess I'll post what I was going to post here.
Quote:


> So I'll start off by saying that I've become really disheartened by CS:GO lately. I really like the competitive nature of the game and the tactical team based game play after my about 550 Hours of CS:GO. I feel that I'm improving with my game play but whenever I play Valve MM I get stomped. I usually float between GN2-GN3 for my MM rank but I just deranked to SEM because of a combination of bad team mates, smurfs, terrible MM placements, and a bit of bad tactical decisions on my own part along with still learning my spray patterns at longer ranges. I have been told by a few DMG's and above that I play like at least a MG1-MG2 skill wise (both Game sense and aim). So I'll ask you, is ESEA the right choice for me to start improving and playing with mostly competent players?


Thoughts?


----------



## MR-e

played a mm with 2 buddies yesterday. pressed tab in pregame and saw a familiar profile pic. checked my friends and saw dmaster as offline and that's when it hit me.
"oh **** guys, we might get wrecked by pewpewpewpew"

buddy one - "who's that?"
me: "dmaster"
buddy one/two - "shiet, derank incoming!"

me - *pressed y* hey, dmaster are you smurfing?
pewpewpew - "yes, who's this"
me - "sexpot from ocn, we're gone get recked"

xD


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Heh, so apparently you can't post on the ESEA forums unless you have a premium account even to ask a question. So I guess I'll post what I was going to post here.
> Thoughts?


Ranks mean very little. If you want to improve, and have thick skin get ESEA. I personally never liked the fact that Valve even implemented the ranking system as people look at the ranks way too much. You'll know if you're improving simply by playing. A rank isn't going to tell you that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> played a mm with 2 buddies yesterday. pressed tab in pregame and saw a familiar profile pic. checked my friends and saw dmaster as offline and that's when it hit me.
> "oh **** guys, we might get wrecked by pewpewpewpew"
> 
> buddy one - "who's that?"
> me: "dmaster"
> buddy one/two - "shiet, derank incoming!"
> 
> me - *pressed y* hey, dmaster are you smurfing?
> pewpewpew - "yes, who's this"
> me - "sexpot from ocn, we're gone get recked"
> 
> xD


Wasn't me. Whoever it is, lied.


----------



## lolllll117

Good news guys. I got my stuff back









From now on i'm going to be more careful about who friends me on steam.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Wasn't me. Whoever it is, lied.












looks like you have a secret admirer. they first used dmaster then changed name to pewpewpewpew something. i'll check my previous game history and see who the impersonator was when i get off work.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Good news guys. I got my stuff back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on i'm going to be more careful about who friends me on steam.


Awesome to hear! Be more careful!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you have a secret admirer. they first used dmaster then changed name to pewpewpewpew something. i'll check my previous game history and see who the impersonator was when i get off work.


I have a few of them. If you could, please get me their profiles. Wanna see if their linked up to CEVO/ESEA.


----------



## waylo88

Was just looking at skins and noticed this:
Quote:


> Note: Starting in the next few days, items purchased for Counter-Strike: Global Offensive either in-game or on the Steam Community Market will not be tradable or marketable for one week after purchase. We are making this change to combat fraud and scams, and to help matain a safe and healthy item economy within Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ranks mean very little. If you want to improve, and have thick skin get ESEA. I personally never liked the fact that Valve even implemented the ranking system as people look at the ranks way too much. You'll know if you're improving simply by playing. A rank isn't going to tell you that.


Yeah, I'm giving CEVO a shot first before I commit to the cost of ESEA. The game I just played (My 2nd game overall) Had someone on my team who was probably cheating and was kicked by an admin and the 2nd top scorer who was also carrying the team to an extent was so toxic. It's not a good first impression of pugging in CEVO but I'll give it a few more shots.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Was just looking at skins and noticed this:


I know Valve just recently started to do it with people who buy games as gifts as well. Interesting that they're doing it for the Market as well.

For those who aren't watching: http://www.hitbox.tv/efragtv

Poland vs France ESEC LAN Grand Finals. France should be taking this last map for the victory of this tournament!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Was just looking at skins and noticed this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Starting in the next few days, items purchased for Counter-Strike: Global Offensive either in-game or on the Steam Community Market will not be tradable or marketable for one week after purchase. We are making this change to combat fraud and scams, and to help matain a safe and healthy item economy within Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.
Click to expand...

Although it's a little inconvenient for the people who are just here to play a fair game, it's great that they are doing this.

Maybe this will restore some of my item values?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> How do you record your own games? Do you always record .dem and then go through them and cut the best frags into a single clip? Sounds long and boring to me! I have quite a few nice actions to show off but need to know the best way to do it.
> 
> It's the same in competitive mode, sometimes I DL the match demo but am too lazy to find out how to trim the whole video to keep my best shots only. How do you guys do?


Download the demo, then record the demo using shadowplay... or just record them while playing, using shadowplay, it really doesn't impact the game.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> How do you record your own games? Do you always record .dem and then go through them and cut the best frags into a single clip? Sounds long and boring to me! I have quite a few nice actions to show off but need to know the best way to do it.
> 
> It's the same in competitive mode, sometimes I DL the match demo but am too lazy to find out how to trim the whole video to keep my best shots only. How do you guys do?
> 
> 
> 
> Download the demo, then record the demo using shadowplay... or just record them while playing, using shadowplay, it really doesn't impact the game.
Click to expand...

I also use shadowplay and basically do the same thing. i don't always record, but i have it set to automatically save my last 15 minutes of video if i press alt+F10 (yes i know that's the quit button)

Then i just edit the clips and post them to youtube


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> MISC
> Fixed a bug that resulted in view kick (and other elements) getting an update from the server that didn't match the client and would result in the view "kicking" in opposite directions.
> Added some code to reduce the frequency of getting a misaligned or missing HUDs.
> MAPS
> Mirage
> Fixed a boost exploit near T ramp in Bombsite A


UPDATE OUT.


----------



## MR-e

guys be on the lookout, the dmaster i encountered yesterday was a definite fake confirmed by dmaster himself. luckily he didn't try to scam me or do anything really bad but he went all out copying the name/avatar picture.

the imposter's profile is set to private and he claimed he was on a smurf account when i questioned him.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/kubenhi/


----------



## Shanenanigans

Thank God it's fixed. But to be honest, I didn't mind it after a while. Just learned to play around it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> guys be on the lookout, the dmaster i encountered yesterday was a definite fake confirmed by dmaster himself. luckily he didn't try to scam me or do anything really bad but he went all out copying the name/avatar picture.
> 
> the imposter's profile is set to private and he claimed he was on a smurf account when i questioned him.
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/kubenhi/


Looks like he went through some effort to get rid of dmaster's name in his alias history.

In other news, following Hiko's departure from C9








adreN->Denial to replace Shahzam
nitro->Torqued to replace Dazed (possibly temporary)
Hiko->iBP (_possibly_ temporary, but probably not)

If Hiko comes back from his recent under-performance, the new iBP is gonna be very good, I think.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Looks like he went through some effort to get rid of dmaster's name in his alias history.
> 
> In other news, following Hiko's departure from C9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adreN->Denial to replace Shahzam
> nitro->Torqued to replace Dazed (possibly temporary)
> Hiko->iBP (_possibly_ temporary, but probably not)
> 
> If Hiko comes back from his recent under-performance, the new iBP is gonna be very good, I think.


Too many lurkers on iBP. Not enough entry fraggers.


----------



## el gappo

Too funny


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Too many lurkers on iBP. Not enough entry fraggers.


I wonder what it would be like if you had a team of entirely lurkers...


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I wonder what it would be like if you had a team of entirely lurkers...


Would be awesome in NA but would never get out of groups in the EU?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I wonder what it would be like if you had a team of entirely lurkers...


Join any competitive MM game and find out.


----------



## SheepMoose

Man, trading skins is annoying.
You offer someone a ST FT M4a4 Bullet Rain, + an M4a1-S Ballsack (combined value $32) for their Vulcan WW (~$33), and they counter offer with a Stattrak M4a4 griffin instead, which brings the total value to about $50. Seriously, you what?

If anyone wants an FT Stattrak M4a4 Bullet Rain, + maybe a few cheap skins for an AK-47 Vulcan WW, PM me.


----------



## waylo88

Had similar problems trading my knife recently. I went out of my way to find people that had a knife that was in the same range as mine. Found a guy whose knife was $111, $2 less than what mine was selling for. I sent the request, and he counters with me adding my Jaguar into the trade, which is an extra $15. Nobody wants to be fair or reasonable, they just want to scam.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Man, trading skins is annoying.
> You offer someone a ST FT M4a4 Bullet Rain, + an M4a1-S Ballsack (combined value $32) for their Vulcan WW (~$33), and they counter offer with a Stattrak M4a4 griffin instead, which brings the total value to about $50. Seriously, you what?
> 
> If anyone wants an FT Stattrak M4a4 Bullet Rain, + maybe a few cheap skins for an AK-47 Vulcan WW, PM me.


I know how you feel, even if you offer something that is the EXACT same price you get removed and -repped. I feel like unless you overpay for everything you simply cannot trade.


----------



## SheepMoose

Yeah, everyone's trying to make profit. :/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Join any competitive MM game and find out.


Really? I usually end up with 3 entry fraggers and 1 lurker who turned his sound off.


----------



## SwantanamoJ

Can't wait until my new monitor gets here, 60Hz feels so wack!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwantanamoJ*
> 
> Can't wait until my new monitor gets here, 60Hz feels so wack!


What monitor did you get?


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Would be awesome in NA but would never get out of groups in the EU?


With hiko on ibp - they'll be a top 5 team in the world.

Calling it right now.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Too many lurkers on iBP. Not enough entry fraggers.


Swag used to entry in coL didn't he? Maybe he will go back to that.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwantanamoJ*
> 
> Can't wait until my new monitor gets here, 60Hz feels so wack!


Honestly, I don't find 60Hz that bad on my laptop, but every monitor I have tried at that refresh rate has been painfully laggy.


----------



## SwantanamoJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What monitor did you get?


BenQ 144Hz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Honestly, I don't find 60Hz that bad on my laptop, but every monitor I have tried at that refresh rate has been painfully laggy.


I look at it like a mechanical keyboard (imo), you don't need it but once you get one it sucks to go back to a non mechanical one. Many people don't care too much but if you've been playing CS leagues or any competitive FPS since 2004 low refresh rates suck, I still remember how much it sucked when events went from CRTs to 60Hz LCDs and no one could stand it for the longest time haha. Aside the refresh rate I'm also glad to have a 16:9 monitor and be able to try some of those resolutions (though I'm a old school 1024x768 player so I might not even switch resolutions), my current monitor is 16:10 and only goes to 75Hz on a few resolutions so I've been limited with flexibility in that sense.


----------



## Unknownm

Normally if I alt+tab from fullscreen to desktop than back to fullscreen. The fullscreen UI reverts the top left in a small square

What I think is happening (just a guess) is the UI somehow reverts to a smaller resolution than what the fullscreen one is. Which wasn't a problem because alt+tab can cause weird glitches in games

However it's starting to do it when I don't alt+tab. On and off but mostly when joining a casual dust 2, after loading screen the UI was smaller than the fullscreen... what the heck is going on?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Normally if I alt+tab from fullscreen to desktop than back to fullscreen. The fullscreen UI reverts the top left in a small square
> 
> What I think is happening (just a guess) is the UI somehow reverts to a smaller resolution than what the fullscreen one is. Which wasn't a problem because alt+tab can cause weird glitches in games
> 
> However it's starting to do it when I don't alt+tab. On and off but mostly when joining a casual dust 2, after loading screen the UI was smaller than the fullscreen... what the heck is going on?


The latest update said they fixed that. It happens to me sometimes, but definitely not every time I alt+tab, usually only if I go in a community server(FFA DM or aim map) and then join a different one or a MM.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, Byebye MW M4A4 X-Ray and some other stuff.... Denial got rekt by Lunatik and I didn't see that one coming on CSGOLounge...


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, Byebye MW M4A4 X-Ray and some other stuff.... Denial got rekt by Lunatik and I didn't see that one coming on CSGOLounge...


Not worth betting on 90/10 games haha

Someone won 2.5k off that game, max bet on lunatik. notbad not bad


----------



## Imprezzion

Oh well it wasn't like i used those skins anyway, i won them all and just kept betting with the returns, but still, i wanted to keep that xray lol. And i'm all out of stuff to bet with now. Not touching my normal inventory skins lol. Glad I saved the FN Cyrex Scar-20 I got a few days ago lol. Sold it together with some $1 AK's I won to get some cash for the new Payday 2 DLC on my steam wallet


----------



## SheepMoose

***. This trading thing, can't get my head around.
Offer somebody an equal value trade. My Butterfly knife stained, AK47 Vulcan, Tec9 Blue Titanium, ST Nova Koi for their Karambit stained. Get told "I need an overpay in items I can bet with", explain the value, "cya", and bam all contact cut.

Some people truly are picky.


----------



## Paradigm84

I just use trading to get rid of multiple skins I don't want, I traded 5 skins (the best of them being a MW Safari Mesh AK47) for a FN PP-Bizon Osiris, then just sold it and got a skin I wanted.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, after losing my X-Ray M4A4 I wanted to start using I decided to quit betting for a while since all I do is win a bunch of stuff and lose it a week later.

I bought a MW M4A4 Urban DDPAT and a FN Tec-9 Titanium Bit as I didn't have a Tec-9 skin yet to at least have some skins on those 2 weapons that I now use since the latest patch.

I have to say i'm suprised with how awesome the Urban DDPAT M4A4 actually looks. I might actually keep it









Am happy to see the prices have recovered a lot since the big drop like, a month orso ago. My FT Redline AK and MW AWP Redline are actually both worth a LOT more then what I paid for them and my FT Galil Cerberus almost doubled in price lol. Bought it for €2.70. It now sells for roughly €4.80


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I have to say i'm suprised with how awesome the Urban DDPAT M4A4 actually looks. I might actually keep it


The ONLY reason I have my M4A4 Urban DDPAT is because I can't afford an Asiimov FT. The DDPAT is the second best skin imo, but it's a long way off. The other M4A4 skins are either really meh for the price, or just plain ugly. But I'm pretty picky when it comes to skins


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> The ONLY reason I have my M4A4 Urban DDPAT is because I can't afford an Asiimov FT. The DDPAT is the second best skin imo, but it's a long way off. The other M4A4 skins are either really meh for the price, or just plain ugly. But I'm pretty picky when it comes to skins


I actually like the Urban DDPAT, If only it had a Stat Trak version :/

Then again I have way too many M4 skins right now


----------



## Paradigm84

I agree regarding the M4A4, a lot of the skins seems meh, I only like the Asiimov, Tornado, Desert Strike and X-Ray, still better than the selection of skins for the M4A1-S though, at least in my opinion.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I agree regarding the M4A4, a lot of the skins seems meh, I only like the Asiimov, Tornado, Desert Strike and X-Ray, still better than the selection of skins for the M4A1-S though, at least in my opinion.


I usually use my Howl because "Dat Howl Doe" but I do like the Griffin skin.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I usually use my Howl because "Dat Howl Doe" but I do like the Griffin skin.


I use the Griffin, used to use a Desert Strike. Prefer the old Howl to the new one, but I can see why people have them - the rarity is enough.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I usually use my Howl because "Dat Howl Doe" but I do like the Griffin skin.


I use the default skin because I haven't found a skin I like for what I'm willing to pay.









But that's a sweet skin though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The Desert strike IMO is the cheapest and best looking M4A4 skin you can get, right next to the radiation hazard. Screw the Asiimov, never liked it. Howl is amazing but damn that thing costs an arm and a leg, maybe two.

As for M4A1-S skins, Masterpiece is amazing, and the Cyrex is too. Basilisk and bright water are cheap+good skins too. Then you have the others which are actually not half bad except for the industrial grade ones









As for AK skins, the cheapest ones you can get that are good and simple are Red and Black Laminate. Even better than those would be the Pinstripe. Wasteland Rebel and the Fire serpent are my favorite coverts. Next up would be the jaguar, and vulcan = meh to me.


----------



## chemicalfan

Thinking about it, I'd LOVE an Urban camo skin, it's just the DDPAT that I'm not keen on (this isn't Minecraft, yo)
There is another gun with it, but I can't remember it (I know the G3 has one, I think there's another SMG or rifle)


----------



## Paradigm84

I really need to get a StatTrak skin for the M4A1-S, as much as I like the skin I have at the moment (FN Nitro), I like seeing the numbers.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Thinking about it, I'd LOVE an Urban camo skin, it's just the DDPAT that I'm not keen on (this isn't Minecraft, yo)
> There is another gun with it, but I can't remember it (I know the G3 has one, I think there's another SMG or rifle)


Well, there's the AWP Pink DDPAT?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Well, there's the AWP Pink DDPAT?


Still want one of those, should have bought one when they got cheap because they're worth a decent amount now. Would have to call it Barbie Sniping Adventure or something like that.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Well, there's the AWP Pink DDPAT?


Would sell 10/10


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I had an Awp Pink DDPAT MW at one point. Decided to sell it for a nice profit and got an Awp Graphite for $10, which pretty much right after I bought it the price went up to $12.


----------



## Imprezzion

I love my redlines lol. Both the AK and AWP.
As for the M4A1-S i own a MW Atomic Alloy. Second best skin imo only bested by the way overpriced Cyrex.

Stattrak is the biggest marketing BS ever lol.. Doesn't mean a thing to me lol.

As for the A4, i had a desert strike and I liked it but never played with the A4 so sold it...
Now that the price for the A1-S has gone up I thought i'd start using the A4 again from time to time.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I love my redlines lol. Both the AK and AWP.
> As for the M4A1-S i own a MW Atomic Alloy. Second best skin imo only bested by the way overpriced Cyrex.
> 
> Stattrak is the biggest marketing BS ever lol.. Doesn't mean a thing to me lol.
> 
> As for the A4, i had a desert strike and I liked it but never played with the A4 so sold it...
> Now that the price for the A1-S has gone up I thought i'd start using the A4 again from time to time.


The whole skin market is bs to me.. I'm not criticizing or anything, but I remember a time when you could download for free any kind of skins or even custom sounds/models/hud for CSS and 1.6. Think the website was called fpsbanana.
I understand the fuss about these cosmetics, and the rationale behind the need of having a virtually rare, expensive skin but I think I will never care about it.


----------



## Wezzor

Are you guys still using the M4A1-S or did you go over to the M4A4?


----------



## waylo88

Silenced all the way. That thing is a headshot machine.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> The whole skin market is bs to me.. I'm not criticizing or anything, but I remember a time when you could download for free any kind of skins or even custom sounds/models/hud for CSS and 1.6. Think the website was called fpsbanana.
> I understand the fuss about these cosmetics, and the rationale behind the need of having a virtually rare, expensive skin but I think I will never care about it.


You still can do that. The problem is, you will get disconnected from sv_pure 1 servers like you did before.

The way they're doing cosmetics in CS:GO allows everyone to see your skin.

Decent day of betting so far:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Are you guys still using the M4A1-S or did you go over to the M4A4?


Still A1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, Byebye MW M4A4 X-Ray and some other stuff.... Denial got rekt by Lunatik and I didn't see that one coming on CSGOLounge...


Rough match!


----------



## lolllll117

yeah i have better accuracy with the A1-S


----------



## dmasteR

Roughly ~650 Return.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Are you guys still using the M4A1-S or did you go over to the M4A4?


M4

I personally prefer having more rounds to prefire & lay down suppressive fire. I also suck with A1's spray pattern, idk why, but I can't spray with it.


----------



## el gappo

MouseSpaz just took iBP out 2-0. So much for the NA super team.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> MouseSpaz just took iBP out 2-0. So much for the NA super team.


Hiko isn't even confirmed as a permanent member, and they've had how long to practice? You can hardly judge if they'll be a strong team in the future from this one qualifier lol


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Hiko isn't even confirmed as a permanent member, and they've had how long to practice? You can hardly judge if they'll be a strong team in the future from this one qualifier lol


Where else would Hiko go? He's stepped down from C9, has past play time with DaZeD and swag, and there are (so far until 2015) no orgs worth him playing for. He's pretty much confirmed on this roster. As for the rest though, they definitely need more practice and time together before they can be the "NA super team".


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> Where else would Hiko go? He's stepped down from C9, has past play time with DaZeD and swag, and there are (so far until 2015) no orgs worth him playing for. He's pretty much confirmed on this roster. As for the rest though, they definitely need more practice and time together before they can be the "NA super team".


Torqued?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Torqued?


2 arrogant ragers, one of which is still banned on ESEA for cheating, hell no would I join that team if I were him.


----------



## chemicalfan

Back to Vanguard talk - has anyone got any drop worth more than £0.05 (excluding cases)?
Is it an impossible dream?

Related - is there an average case opening-to-knife figure? I know there will be big variance, but is there a median figure of how many keys it takes?


----------



## SheepMoose

From my understanding valve has never released the figures.
From using a case simulator, it looks like you get one Purple for every 13 blues. Unsure if we can really take much from that.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 2 arrogant ragers, one of which is still banned on ESEA for cheating, hell no would I join that team if I were him.


Stream/media persona=/= actual.
From watching Steels POV of the MLG qualifier they were hardly ragey or anything like that.

Torqued will be a top 3 team in NA, maybe higher if they get the right 5th.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> From my understanding valve has never released the figures.
> From using a case simulator, it looks like you get one Purple for every 13 blues. Unsure if we can really take much from that.


Oh yeah, I know that Valve would never release the figures, otherwise no-one would ever, ever buy keys!!

Case simulator......is that automated? And is it accurate against Valve's system?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Back to Vanguard talk - has anyone got any drop worth more than £0.05 (excluding cases)?
> Is it an impossible dream?
> 
> Related - is there an average case opening-to-knife figure? I know there will be big variance, but is there a median figure of how many keys it takes?


Not had a good drop, but it's possible for some of the missions. You _could_ get a Master Piece or a Dragon Lore for example.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I got a Deagle Meteorite FN as a non vanguard drop the other day, but my vanguard drops have been pretty poor, only coming in at a max price of 12 cents.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Stream/media persona=/= actual.
> From watching Steels POV of the MLG qualifier they were hardly ragey or anything like that.
> 
> Torqued will be a top 3 team in NA, maybe higher if they get the right 5th.


caught part of his stream last night vs lunatik.... PUUUUSHHH THROUUOUOUOUOUOGH THE SMOKOKEOEOKEOKEE!!!!! if that wasn't rage, then I pray for his teammates' ears


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> caught part of his stream last night vs lunatik.... PUUUUSHHH THROUUOUOUOUOUOGH THE SMOKOKEOEOKEOKEE!!!!! if that wasn't rage, then I pray for his teammates' ears


I wouldn't call that a rage. Steel could see over the smoke and calls it, m0e gets stuck, steel doesn't know why he's not pushed, calls it again with urgency because they need to take advantage of it asap. They were laughing about it seconds later and they won the round because of it right? There probably would of been a real rage if m0e kept walking into the box instead of through the smoke









They might seem abrasive and their way of communicating for sure isn't for everyone, but they work well together and obviously aren't easily offended.

It would do my head in playing with someone like that but it's really fun to watch!

In other news. How is Monte so good when playing at 40fps! Get this man a new computer!


----------



## chemicalfan

If performing with 40fps is possible, still hope for me then


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Back to Vanguard talk - has anyone got any drop worth more than £0.05 (excluding cases)?
> Is it an impossible dream?
> 
> Related - is there an average case opening-to-knife figure? I know there will be big variance, but is there a median figure of how many keys it takes?


Nothing special for me during vanguard, but last operation i was lucky enough to get an AK-47 Jet Set


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> MISC
> Added a holiday-themed Midnight Riders Music Kit, available as an offer for a limited time.
> Updated the artwork on the M4A4 | Griffin.
> Fixed server browser displaying very few results to users. (Thanks, Gamemann)
> Fixed some cases where players would not smoothly slide along certain kinds of geometry while moving.
> MAPS
> Train
> Widened lower ladder room.
> Blocked visibility from Bombsite B lower ramp to T ramp.
> Pushed back T spawn slightly.
> Updated collision model on train bumper models.
> Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck.
> Fixed sun orientation.


CS:GO patch out.

I honestly don't remember what the Griffin even looks like, so this looks nearly identical for me lol.

Had a feeling T spawn was pushed forward a bit, I thought I was getting into brown halls too quickly...


----------



## el gappo

tl;dw. Weren't best of friends, needed to make a change. Under contract with C9, signing with IBP.


----------



## Pimp

ibp vs denial best of 5 coming up in an hour....am i crazy to bet on denial? with anger gone i think they are looking strong


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 2 arrogant ragers, one of which is still banned on ESEA for cheating, hell no would I join that team if I were him.


I thought Hiko was friends with Dazed. Torqued could kick m0e, as well.

edit: oh wait you were talking about steel, not Dazed... you have point


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I thought Hiko was friends with Dazed. Torqued could kick m0e, as well.
> 
> edit: oh wait you were talking about steel, not Dazed... you have point


Correct, and DaZed is back on iBP too









These last couple weeks have been crazy for the NA pro scene.


----------



## Pimp

#NAShuffle can we expect anymore changes?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Correct, and DaZed is back on iBP too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These last couple weeks have been crazy for the NA pro scene.


Back on IBP? I thought Dazed was the kind of guy who would never go back after what happened.
Some faith it restored in IBP.


----------



## TheYonderGod

iBP with Hiko looking strong.

Swag playing entry?


----------



## el gappo

Torqued vs MouseSpaz is just about to start. http://tv.majorleaguegaming.com/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

My brother bet 12 cents on the denial vs iBP match. I'll have to see how this one goes.


----------



## Imprezzion

I wanted to bet ~$0.40 on Denial but the bots went down and couldn't complete my bet...
So lame...

Had 2 wicked games on CS yesterday. At MGE rank.

First was Inferno, my team and i went 9-6 on T side and shut CT down HARD. We lost 3 players the first 5 rounds and the enemy started teamkilling, blaming one another and raging at 14-6. I really thought they had one guy at like, LE/LEM and the rest as GN4/MG1 but no, full MG2/MGE team... They played very bad to be honest.. Didn't expect them to be MG2... There was one guy really trying but you can't carry 5v1 lol. Played last 2 rounds of T with a Negev I picked up from a dead teammate and killed like, 5 in 2 rounds with it........









Then I queued again and got Cache. My favorite map








T side start, thought for sure we'd lose as most of the enemy had a REALLY good aim in the pre-match and my aim isn't my strong point and my team didn't say a word over comms either..

Luckily they all had mics and communicated really well. Felt like we'd bene playing as a team for months. Everyone really covered eachother, flashed in for one another, smoked the proper spots.. And even though the CT's outaimed most of us, have to give them credit for their aim, they had very little communication and lacking gamesense. Picked very obvious spots and a few well placed nades and prefire spots would clean up a bombsite easily. What it basically turned into was us not peaking mid cause their AWPer was miles ahead of any of us and just nadespam A and B with 2 T's per site attacking and whereever someone got a pick we instantly rotated the full 5 of us there. They might get 2-3 of us but we could usually hang on to the site by being very defensive or just taking wierd spots / boosts.

They did overrun us a bunch of times on CT but we decided to just Pro90 rush mid on a force and destroyed them lol. They had just stacked boost spot and A squeaky and did not expect us to charge on through mid prefiring









Oh well.. I'm just happy to finally be back on my game after a huge losing streak dropping me from a 8 win streak @ DMG to MG2 and about to derank to MG1...


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My brother bet 12 cents on the denial vs iBP match. I'll have to see how this one goes.


Bet .40ish on iBP and won that one


----------



## SheepMoose

If there's one thing that I make huge mistakes with it's playing too spewtastic once my team have accumulated a lot of rounds. If we go 13 - 2 on a CT side, It's highly likely I'm going to give away 10 rounds just from spewing about. I reckon that's a major factor in me remaining MGE and not DMG+.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO patch out.
> 
> I honestly don't remember what the Griffin even looks like, so this looks nearly identical for me lol.
> 
> Had a feeling T spawn was pushed forward a bit, I thought I was getting into brown halls too quickly...


The Griffin looks similar to the old one but uses art from the DMCA notice artist. I actually liked the old Griffin better


----------



## mitavreb

I wonder if it is really possible to solo queue with random maps and rank up? I know it's possible if only there are 2-3 maps but for me I solo a lot and I have about 9 regular maps plus the operation maps in the pool. I think I won't ever get out of MGE rank if I keep doing this.









I don't like to play with friends sometimes because they like to keep playing the same map, Dust 2 over and over again.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> I wonder if it is really possible to solo queue with random maps and rank up? I know it's possible if only there are 2-3 maps but for me I solo a lot and I have about 9 regular maps plus the operation maps in the pool. I think I won't ever get out of MGE rank if I keep doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to play with friends sometimes because they like to keep playing the same map, Dust 2 over and over again.


Why don't you restrict it? I've only got Inferno, Mirage, Nuke & Cache on my list, as those are the only maps I'm confortable with enough for MM (been rolled FAR too many times on Dust 2, and I'm sick of it)


----------



## Blackops_2

Well finally getting back in the grove of things, been playing very well much like i used to. About to start comp again. Picked up some new skins too









AK47 jaguar - MW
M4A1 Nitro - FN
M4A4 Griffin - MW
CZ Hexane Stattrak - FN
Five-Seven Urban Hazard - FN

Sold my M4A4 X-ray
M4A1 Guardian
AK47 Case Hardened
Five Seven Kami
CZ swirl

They nerfed the CZ way too much, it's basically useless now. I want the CZ restored but that is just me, maybe nerfed on 1 hit HS distance and full auto accuracy. Other than that rate of fire and mag capacity was fine as well as draw time. So..hate that.

M4A1 is now too pricey to bother buying but i've gotten so used to the M4A4 idk that it matters.


----------



## Curleyyy

I'm a huge fan of spending an hour or two tweaking absolutely everything I can, and in regards to CSGO it's no different. I was wondering about the launch commands and what actually works, as a lot of them either don't seem to make a difference, or don't. Where can I get a list of launch commands that do work?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I'm a huge fan of spending an hour or two tweaking absolutely everything I can, and in regards to CSGO it's no different. I was wondering about the launch commands and what actually works, as a lot of them either don't seem to make a difference, or don't. Where can I get a list of launch commands that do work?


-novid will stop intro videos from playing when you launch the game
-nojoy will disable any joysticks that are plugged into your PC
-high will put the game in high priority mode
+exec autoexec -- I use this one because I don't know any other way of getting my config to start with GO

Those are just some I use, you can find more here http://csgohelp.com/launch-options/


----------



## chemicalfan

I agree that the CZ is over-nerfed (as a lot of the community does, those that didn't want it scrapped entirely anyway).
It's mainly the mag size, they should have left it. The mag size didn't affect pro play as those guys got it done in 8 bullets anyway. It's the people in lower levels (like me) that needed the spray on it. I'd have been happier if they'd have get 12 bullets, and nerfed damage & moving/firing accuracy further


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> They nerfed the CZ way too much, it's basically useless now. I want the CZ restored but that is just me, maybe nerfed on 1 hit HS distance and full auto accuracy. Other than that rate of fire and mag capacity was fine as well as draw time. So..hate that.
> 
> M4A1 is now too pricey to bother buying but i've gotten so used to the M4A4 idk that it matters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I agree that the CZ is over-nerfed (as a lot of the community does, those that didn't want it scrapped entirely anyway).
> It's mainly the mag size, they should have left it. The mag size didn't affect pro play as those guys got it done in 8 bullets anyway. It's the people in lower levels (like me) that needed the spray on it. I'd have been happier if they'd have get 12 bullets, and nerfed damage & moving/firing accuracy further


Biggest issue I have with it is the 1/3 kill reward. It's pointless to use at pretty much any time now because of that, you're better off with a P250 because it's cheaper, one kill pays for itself and it doesn't have the worlds longest draw animation.

As for the M4, the A1 is still the better weapon, just with the drawback of less ammo. Up to you if you prefer the tighter spread or extra rounds. I never understood why the more accurate weapon cost less, now it makes more sense to me.


----------



## Curleyyy

p250 is and has always been a beast in csgo


----------



## Paradigm84

I like the USP-S personally, for some reason it feels a lot easier to kill with than any other pistol except the Tec-9.


----------



## el gappo

The commentary on the Mousesport vs Planetkey game is hilarious. Lewis saying Planetkey are looking like gold novas, doing completely ******ed things but they are still winning









What a nutty game!


----------



## el gappo

Just hit such a funny 1v5 clutch. Finished it off with a pistol flash









Will post later.


----------



## SwantanamoJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Back on IBP? I thought Dazed was the kind of guy who would never go back after what happened.
> Some faith it restored in IBP.


Minutes after he got cut he was on stream saying he'd probably go back if given the chance.


----------



## funkmetal

So I was curious, I'm setting up mouse macros for a different mouse and I was wondering if there is a key command that can be bound in CS:GO that will switch you to your pistol if pressed and if you press it again will switch you back to your primary? Like the Toggle Primary command in Battlefield? It would be really useful to me if there was.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I was curious, I'm setting up mouse macros for a different mouse and I was wondering if there is a key command that can be bound in CS:GO that will switch you to your pistol if pressed and if you press it again will switch you back to your primary? Like the Toggle Primary command in Battlefield? It would be really useful to me if there was.


Here's a bit of my autoexec:

Code:



Code:


bind "Q" "rotate1"
bind 3 "slot3; resetrotate"
bind 4 "slot4; resetrotate"
bind 5 "slot5; resetrotate"
alias "rotate1" "slot1; bind Q rotate2"
alias "rotate2" "slot2; bind Q rotate1"
alias "resetrotate" "bind Q rotate1"

That makes it so that Q only switches between primary and secondary and the other slots are just on their specific keys. Maybe you can make something out of that.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Here's a bit of my autoexec:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bind "Q" "rotate1"
> bind 3 "slot3; resetrotate"
> bind 4 "slot4; resetrotate"
> bind 5 "slot5; resetrotate"
> alias "rotate1" "slot1; bind Q rotate2"
> alias "rotate2" "slot2; bind Q rotate1"
> alias "resetrotate" "bind Q rotate1"
> 
> That makes it so that Q only switches between primary and secondary and the other slots are just on their specific keys. Maybe you can make something out of that.


I can't actually, I use my Q to quick switch to my knife via my autoexec that overides the last weapon switch. The mouse is a Logitch G502 because I'm trying to get used to not having 4 thumb buttons because I feel I rely on that too much for my G700s


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I can't actually, I use my Q to quick switch to my knife via my autoexec that overides the last weapon switch. The mouse is a Logitch G502 because I'm trying to get used to not having 4 thumb buttons because I feel I rely on that too much for my G700s


You can switch Q out in those binds to whatever key or mouse button you want, should still work fine.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I can't actually, I use my Q to quick switch to my knife via my autoexec that overides the last weapon switch.


Just change where it says Q in the autoexec script to which ever button is on your mouse...


----------



## el gappo

Missed all my headshots here but he fell for that at the end


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Biggest issue I have with it is the 1/3 kill reward. It's pointless to use at pretty much any time now because of that, you're better off with a P250 because it's cheaper, one kill pays for itself and it doesn't have the worlds longest draw animation.
> 
> As for the M4, the A1 is still the better weapon, just with the drawback of less ammo. Up to you if you prefer the tighter spread or extra rounds. I never understood why the more accurate weapon cost less, now it makes more sense to me.


Agreed on the CZ

I think the M4s certainly depend on your play style. I realize the M4A1 is better. While I can play both roles I prefer the supporting role the M4A4 provides with more ammo, spray down, wall bangs, etc. It's still precise enough to make some long range precision shots.

I do get kills easier with the M4A1.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I wouldn't call that a rage. Steel could see over the smoke and calls it, m0e gets stuck, steel doesn't know why he's not pushed, calls it again with urgency because they need to take advantage of it asap. They were laughing about it seconds later and they won the round because of it right? There probably would of been a real rage if m0e kept walking into the box instead of through the smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They might seem abrasive and their way of communicating for sure isn't for everyone, but they work well together and obviously aren't easily offended.
> 
> It would do my head in playing with someone like that but it's really fun to watch!
> 
> In other news. How is Monte so good when playing at 40fps! Get this man a new computer!


I think that you really need to know how both steel and mOE play counter-strike to appreciate their play style.


----------



## Curleyyy

Hmm...

128 fps solid
<30 ping (even in my own local server)
computer usage in task manager is minimal
only one on the network
lagometers and netgraphs all look fine
every other game is running as expected

but with csgo, it feels like im playing with vsync on, it's choppy, but smooth in a way and it's really frustrating because i can't figure it out


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 128 fps solid
> <30 ping (even in my own local server)
> computer usage in task manager is minimal
> only one on the network
> lagometers and netgraphs all look fine
> every other game is running as expected
> 
> but with csgo, it feels like im playing with vsync on, it's choppy, but smooth in a way and it's really frustrating because i can't figure it out


Unlock your FPS, can cause a bit of input lag. Perhaps try multicore rendering off and see if it helps, might completely kill your framerate though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 128 fps solid
> <30 ping (even in my own local server)
> computer usage in task manager is minimal
> only one on the network
> lagometers and netgraphs all look fine
> every other game is running as expected
> 
> but with csgo, it feels like im playing with vsync on, it's choppy, but smooth in a way and it's really frustrating because i can't figure it out


You need to uncap your FPS. Let it soar in the 250+ range.
Quote:


> CS:GO confirmed at IEM Katowice


http://www.hltv.org/news/13861-csgo-confirmed-at-iem-katowice

Not confirmed to be the next 250K, but I'm going to assume it will be considering its in March.

MSpaz vs Torqued:






It's a BO5

Also the Acer Tournament is going on today as well!


----------



## el gappo

Ooooh overtime. Is this the first map?

Haven't been keeping up with this one, where is the bracket?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Ooooh overtime. Is this the first map?
> 
> Haven't been keeping up with this one, where is the bracket?


Not sure where the bracket is, I can't seem to find it either.

That was first map of the BEST OF 5.


----------



## el gappo

Found it http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=217&eventid=1564

Really want to see Torqued vs IBP in the finals as they haven't matched up yet. Would be a really intense game but I don't think it'll happen.. Maybe MouseSpaz can pull off the upset again. NA CS:GO is so much fun right now









James saw my tweet and threw the bracket up on stream









As if Torqued picked inferno after the rage last time! M0es gonna be crying soon.


----------



## Blackops_2

Is steam down right now?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Is steam down right now?


Nope. Problems with CS:GO though http://steamstat.us/


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Nope. Problems with CS:GO though http://steamstat.us/


I can't connect to my steam account for some reason...i did get reported the other day from some freaking whiney baby. First time that's ever happened in my life. Dude blatantly peeked and i shot him in the head, then he accused me of hacking and said he reported me...freaking people









I can't even log on the site. Or get on my brothers account. At least not from my backup rig.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I can't connect to my steam account for some reason...i did get reported the other day from some freaking whiney baby. First time that's ever happened in my life. Dude blatantly peeked and i shot him in the head, then he accused me of hacking and said he reported me...freaking people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even log on the site. Or get on my brothers account. At least not from my backup rig.


That's strange. Nothing to do with a report though, don't worry about that.


----------



## Blackops_2

Well that's good, idk what's going on though it's just steam. Origin connects fine and i'm pretty sure my laptop is connected without a problem.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well that's good, idk what's going on though it's just steam. Origin connects fine and i'm pretty sure my laptop is connected without a problem.


I was having a problem on the browser myself. Apparently I got logged out, tried to log back in, and it wouldn't work.


----------



## dmasteR

iBP vs MSpaz BO5


----------



## LDV617

I hate Tarik's sister

edit: thread about Tarik's sis on HLTV got me banned for a week qq


----------



## dmasteR

Not sure how I feel about iBP still. We'll have to wait for the next major to truly see how well they'll do. From what I've seen so far though, I haven't seen any improvements over the old roster.

iBP taking the 2nd map in the best of five. Nuke is the next map!


----------



## Aventadoor

The MM servers are totally garbage today...
Everyone in my team complains, we cant do anything, shots are not registering proporly at all, but the enemy team loaded with ruskis are hitting like never before (almost)








GG volvo


----------



## dmasteR

JW still too nuts with CZ. The only problem with the CZ nerf I have is the 1/3 money reward. Besides that, I still love the CZ.


----------



## BreakDown

edit: nvm


----------



## Wezzor

The question is if the last match will start somewhere in the near future.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> The question is if the last match will start somewhere in the near future.


It's live now. Tarik's eating again during the finals


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> It's live now. Tarik's eating again during the finals


Yeh, I see that.








The best part is that he is doing it in the middle of the round or atleast trying to.

EDIT: Btw, is this map T-sided?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Yeh, I see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is that he is doing it in the middle of the round or atleast trying to.
> 
> EDIT: Btw, is this map T-sided?


Season is slightly T sided. 9-6 would be a "typical" half.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Season is slightly T sided. 9-6 would be a "typical" half.


Thanks!







Looks like iBP will lose this.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like iBP will lose this.


Honestly not that impressed with iBP. I honestly doubt this roster will do much damage to any EU team. People can say they haven't been together long enough, but at the same time they're also not practicing very much.

EDIT: Congrats to mSpaz! Winning the BO5 over iBP 3-2


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly not that impressed with iBP. I honestly doubt this roster will do much damage to any EU team. People can say they haven't been together long enough, but at the same time they're also not practicing very much.


Only time will tell, but I pretty much agree with you. In my opinion they should've won this game.


----------



## Makki

Today had only 3 seconds late everything. Ping got up to 40ms








Alt-tab fixed it for few mins. Last round 3% choke, what does that mean?


----------



## el gappo

Torqued aren't getting sent home by Mythic are they? Just tuned in, what's the map score atm?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torqued aren't getting sent home by Mythic are they? Just tuned in, what's the map score atm?


Score is 15-4 MYTHIC. (13-2 Half Mythic).


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Score is 15-4 MYTHIC. (13-2 Half Mythic).


First map? Their pick?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> First map? Their pick?


I'm not sure who's pick it is, I just started watching it. I'm going to assume it was Mythic's map though.

Second map is currently 6-1 Torqued.


----------



## Wezzor

lololo dat flashbang at the end.
Btw, how was the tall drunk guy with the in-ear headphones?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm not sure who's pick it is, I just started watching it. I'm going to assume it was Mythic's map though.
> 
> Second map is currently 6-1 Torqued.


16-3 Torqued Cache. 3rd map is Inferno.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 16-3 Torqued Cache. 3rd map is Inferno.


IBP and Torqued in the Finals for the last XGames place. I bet torqued have been planing for this match since the start of the team. Should be interesting









lol this pregame banter


----------



## dmasteR

This was all in one round. Man would I be pissed at my whole team and myself for losing a 5vs1.....


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was all in one round. Man would I be pissed at my whole team and myself for losing a 5vs1.....


Yeah, I was talking wit agM during his stream today about it and he says it was super tense during the clutch


----------



## chemicalfan

VP cleaned up in the Acer tournament, not that the competition was strong (well, in the early stages they looked dodgy against KPV, whoever they are!).

Is that pretty much it for the big teams now, until January?


----------



## funkmetal

Oh the Lounge never ceases to amaze me. A guy adds me and offers me 76k's for my Flip Fade. I say that I really want at least 78k for it. So we decide to split it at 77k. He tells me to send him an offer because he was in a comp match. A few seconds later the trade was declined and he removes me. I wonder what happened with it because3 he still doesn't have anything different in his inv


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Oh the Lounge never ceases to amaze me. A guy adds me and offers me 76k's for my Flip Fade. I say that I really want at least 78k for it. So we decide to split it at 77k. He tells me to send him an offer because he was in a comp match. A few seconds later the trade was declined and he removes me. I wonder what happened with it because3 he still doesn't have anything different in his inv


Well it's probably because he's the majority of the "Angel" lounge, which is: "I want only the best, but I will only pay with the least."


----------



## el gappo




----------



## cyber_monkey91

4K. Didn't fire a single shot.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K. Didn't fire a single shot.


This is you?!? I saw this on Reddit earlier and I knew the name 'RANDY_MARSH' sounded familiar


----------



## Kyal

Anyway to try to push more performance out of my PC for csgo? :<
Specs in sig. Usages is @ 50-60% for CPU & 30-40% for gpu. only getting like 150-300, usually on the lower end of 200(was just playing 12v12 DM and was getting 90-120fps lol...)
See people streaming and they all have amazing FPS(400+ in 5v5) with like an i7 4770 & 770, dun geddit :< I'm aware it's CPU dependant but is the 4*** series that much better than mine? ahah

edit:
ive tried OCing my cpu, but my mobos fked or something and won't let me put it above x38 multi, nfi.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Anyway to try to push more performance out of my PC for csgo? :<
> Specs in sig. Usages is @ 50-60% for CPU & 30-40% for gpu. only getting like 150-300, usually on the lower end of 200(was just playing 12v12 DM and was getting 90-120fps lol...)
> See people streaming and they all have amazing FPS(400+ in 5v5) with like an i7 4770 & 770, dun geddit :< I'm aware it's CPU dependant but is the 4*** series that much better than mine? ahah
> 
> edit:
> ive tried OCing my cpu, but my mobos fked or something and won't let me put it above x38 multi, nfi.


Overclocking is the best way to achieve more FPS. You also need to remember most streamers/pro players are playing with low settings and a lower resolution.

What settings/resolution are you playing at? Whats your NVIDIA settings?
Quote:


> The Return of a Legend


http://titan.pro/news/read/The-Return-of-a-Legend/23


----------



## MattVonX

I too also wondered if there is any commands or bios changes I should do to get CS:GO to have more fps, as its annoying my old computer I gave away runs it better then my current windows 8.1 4930k running at (4.2 GHZ) with my AMD R295X2, as It runs anywhere between 100 - 300 fps, BF4 runs better for me!

now every other game I run I get the high fps you would expect and my system is stable as a rock, and being all liquid cooled it runs quite cool too, but the quite poor performance in CS:GO its starting to effect my playing of the game too as I gone from GE/SMFC to now be LE/LEM (but that could be due to me changing Os/mouse/settings/everything) as I been trying to stop issues like micro stuttering and low fps (not 60 fps low, but low considering my older computer still has higher fps in cs:go then my current)

any ideas?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattVonX*
> 
> I too also wondered if there is any commands or bios changes I should do to get CS:GO to have more fps, as its annoying my old computer I gave away runs it better then my current windows 8.1 4930k running at (4.2 GHZ) with my AMD R295X2, as It runs anywhere between 100 - 300 fps, BF4 runs better for me!
> 
> now every other game I run I get the high fps you would expect and my system is stable as a rock, and being all liquid cooled it runs quite cool too, but the quite poor performance in CS:GO its starting to effect my playing of the game too as I gone from GE/SMFC to now be LE/LEM (but that could be due to me changing Os/mouse/settings/everything) as I been trying to stop issues like micro stuttering and low fps (not 60 fps low, but low considering my older computer still has higher fps in cs:go then my current)
> 
> any ideas?


Again, same question. We need more information from you.

What settings/resolution are you playing at? Whats your AMD settings?

Also, I noticed you mention you wanted to get rid of micro stuttering, but you went with a Dual Video card setup. You're prone to micro stuttering simply because of your Dual GPU setup. I suggest turning off one one of the GPU's if the 295X2 allows it and see if your FPS is any better.

Also:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2q7flx/biggest_vac_ban_wave_in_the_history_of_csgo/

Valve/VAC has been going hard. First the nospread Server side, now this.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> This is you?!? I saw this on Reddit earlier and I knew the name 'RANDY_MARSH' sounded familiar


Yes.
What's funny is that I have other good clips that i submit to reddit, along with ESEA. Usually they get downvoted because it wasn't done by shroud, pasha or n0thing. But in this case, it just took off because it was unique. In reality, it was probably the easiest round i've ever had. It's pretty routine for me to prenade that spot and buy a nade aftewards.


----------



## MattVonX

1920x1080 and AMD settings on standard, apart from vsync off, and frame pacing turned off, the micro stuttering was more of an issue on the r290 I had but I think its more driver related to be honest, on current omega driver, it seems fine.

the low fps seem odd tho, I tried low to high settings in cs, fps stay pretty much the same, no special launch command, surely 4930k should do better?


----------



## Wezzor

What's your FPS atm MattVonX?


----------



## MattVonX

In 5 vs 5, its between 300 and 100, depends on the map and what's happening really, during fire fights between 100 - 160 normally, awping its 300 - 250 zoomed in at double zoom, around 200 - 300 single zoom


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattVonX*
> 
> In 5 vs 5, its between 300 and 100, depends on the map and what's happening really, during fire fights between 100 - 160 normally, awping its 300 - 250 zoomed in at double zoom, around 200 - 300 single zoom


Did you recently upgrade your drivers to Omega?


----------



## MattVonX

yeah but it was pretty much the same on the drivers before


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattVonX*
> 
> yeah but it was pretty much the same on the drivers before


I'm on a last gen card using the omega driver and getting around 160-240 FPS, I've never seen it dip below 120. With previous drivers I was getting the same FPS but with omega my game feels smoother than it used to.

Anyhow, you should be getting more consistent FPS considering you have a much better CPU. Maybe it's windows 8.1, my brother was getting terrible FPS on that "OS". After upgrading to windows 7 His FPS is much higher and more consistent.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattVonX*
> 
> yeah but it was pretty much the same on the drivers before


Since when I went from 14.4 to Omega my FPS went down from 300FPS (CAPPED IT) to 100-150 instead. I even made a post here wondering if someone had the same problem but no luck. So I started investigating what could've possibly been causing this major FPS drop. I think it took me around 1hr to finally realize that somehow my new driver did so my core and memory clock went even below the stock clocks (checked it with msi afterburner). So once I resetted and then applied the settings I normally had everything was fine again. Maybe this isn't the problem in your case but you could always check.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K. Didn't fire a single shot.


haha, that's impressive


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://titan.pro/news/read/The-Return-of-a-Legend/23


No. Freakin. Way. One of my most favorite players in source, easily.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Overclocking is the best way to achieve more FPS. You also need to remember most streamers/pro players are playing with low settings and a lower resolution.
> 
> What settings/resolution are you playing at? Whats your NVIDIA settings?
> http://titan.pro/news/read/The-Return-of-a-Legend/23


http://i.imgur.com/OJAOG9e.jpg
Current settings.
Dno what nvidia settings I should be looking at, should be mainly default?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2q7flx/biggest_vac_ban_wave_in_the_history_of_csgo/
> 
> Valve/VAC has been going hard. First the nospread Server side, now this.


The best Christmas present from Valve that I could of wished for. Praise Gaben!

They really did have to step it up to save face after the the whole cheating scandal, I'm really glad they did.


----------



## Curleyyy

Just wondering if there's any command similar to the one used in CS:S ( r_staticprop_lod ) where it changes the details of static props.

( r_staticprop_lod "3" )


( r_staticprop_lod "-1" )


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Just wondering if there's any command similar to the one used in CS:S ( r_staticprop_lod ) where it changes the details of static props.
> 
> ( r_staticprop_lod "3" )
> 
> 
> ( r_staticprop_lod "-1" )


Short answer: No.

Long Answer: Valve wanted CS:GO to be as competitive as possible and removed majority if not basically all the little graphic tweaks you could do. Basically all the graphic options that are in the Main Menu are the only ones.


----------



## Shanenanigans

In other news, ESEA has hit SEA.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> In other news, ESEA has hit SEA.


Looks like every SEA member also gets 25 Guest passes too! That'll really help grow the SEA ESEA community. Would be nice to see the SEA community more involved in CS:GO!

EDIT: Seems to be growing at a faster rate than LPKANE expected. He's been trying to deploy more servers around the clock lol.

Looks like Australia is also on the to do list. Interesting.
Quote:


> welcome, i'm adding more servers in singapore as people continue to sign up, and yes singapore is very much a starting point to expand further in the asia-pacific region


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Looks like every SEA member also gets 25 Guest passes too! That'll really help grow the SEA ESEA community. Would be nice to see the SEA community more involved in CS:GO!
> 
> EDIT: Seems to be growing at a faster rate than LPKANE expected. He's been trying to deploy more servers around the clock lol.
> 
> Looks like Australia is also on the to do list. Interesting.


I haven't got my guest passes







. Either way, I'll be subscribing only from the 1st of Jan. Girlfriend's in town for the week, so I cannot afford CS.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I haven't got my guest passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Either way, I'll be subscribing only from the 1st of Jan. Girlfriend's in town for the week, so I cannot afford CS.


I can probably get you a guest pass. Ill send you one today/tomorrow.

EDIT:

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Shanenanigans

Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoy more CS after le VAC wave.


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I haven't got my guest passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Either way, I'll be subscribing only from the 1st of Jan. Girlfriend's in town for the week, so I cannot afford CS.


They need to give out a lot of those guest passes so people in Asia can see if they will get reasonable ping from ESEA servers. I would love to get one myself. I wanna know if this is worth subscribing to.


----------



## Dveight

Omg its been so long since I been on here or even got to be able to play csgo again. So sad my rank is probably gone.. But I'm selling my PC to make way for my new one at the begining of the year.. Yay


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitavreb*
> 
> They need to give out a lot of those guest passes so people in Asia can see if they will get reasonable ping from ESEA servers. I would love to get one myself. I wanna know if this is worth subscribing to.


I was looking at the ESEA forums yesterday. Servers seem to be on a different route as opposed to Valve servers. Even Koreans who usually get ~140ms are getting 80ish. However, they haven't optimized the route for the PSU providers in India ( ie, BSNL and MTNL ). Most, if not all the private players get 50-80ms.

----

After a long while, had a 1v2 win where they didn't see me at all. Yes, I was behind the smoke. Turned off the music, listened for footsteps and nailed both of them at different timestamps. Was quite fun. Inferno, I'm at cart, they've smoked me off. Caught one going onto the stairs plant spot, and caught the other jumping from spools ( where he couldn't see me ) onto the bomb.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I was looking at the ESEA forums yesterday. Servers seem to be on a different route as opposed to Valve servers. Even Koreans who usually get ~140ms are getting 80ish. However, they haven't optimized the route for the PSU providers in India ( ie, BSNL and MTNL ). Most, if not all the private players get 50-80ms.
> 
> ----
> 
> After a long while, had a 1v2 win where they didn't see me at all. Yes, I was behind the smoke. Turned off the music, listened for footsteps and nailed both of them at different timestamps. Was quite fun. Inferno, I'm at cart, they've smoked me off. Caught one going onto the stairs plant spot, and caught the other jumping from spools ( where he couldn't see me ) onto the bomb.


Hows your ping to ESEA?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hows your ping to ESEA?


First 100 members who subscribed gets 25 guest passes. If you need a guest pass let me know, I am positive I can get one for you.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hows your ping to ESEA?


It's very decent at 80ms. Same routing as Valve for me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's very decent at 80ms. Same routing as Valve for me.


Would this be the "typical" ping for someone from India?

Lucky from what I've read, they'll be expanding into more server locations. Hopefully you'll get even better pings soon!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Would this be the "typical" ping for someone from India?
> 
> Lucky from what I've read, they'll be expanding into more server locations. Hopefully you'll get even better pings soon!


The typical ping from India ranges from 50ms ( Bangalore, Chennai - basically South India ), 60ms from Mumbai, and ~80-100ms from Delhi and locations around here ( North India ). Any higher means their routing is completely messed up and they on one of three providers - Reliance ( private player, which changes routing to SG through UK at will ), BSNL or MTNL ( public sector players, who couldn't care less about routing )

My friend who was started that ESEA type service in India, has his servers up in Bangalore, so I get 40ms to there.


----------



## confed

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Shanenanigans

I've played on ESEA quite a bit today. Loving the reg and stuff. Haven't had this much fun in years. Thanks dmaster!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I've played on ESEA quite a bit today. Loving the reg and stuff. Haven't had this much fun in years. Thanks dmaster!


np bud! Should thank my buddy KIRE on ESEA for providing the code instead though! http://play.esea.net/users/1131


----------



## Curleyyy

Is there a way to "fix" the scope crosshair from becoming blurry when you're ADS and walking?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Is there a way to "fix" the scope crosshair from becoming blurry when you're ADS and walking?


Are you talking about this?




If Yes, no that's part of the game. You shouldn't be walking with a AWP scoped in though. You're a very easy target when doing that.

I don't agree with lurppis much, but good article that I do agree on:

http://www.hltv.org/news/13869-a-few-quick-ways-to-balance-csgo


----------



## d3KOr

Can any1 help me?
I want to build a pc for CS:GO.
All i need is 200fps, all low setting. Which VGA should I choose?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

You would mainly need a good processor. GPU isn't going to matter as much honestly. You can always turn down video settings to lighten that load.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3KOr*
> 
> Can any1 help me?
> I want to build a pc for CS:GO.
> All i need is 200fps, all low setting. Which VGA should I choose?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> You would mainly need a good processor. GPU isn't going to matter as much honestly. You can always turn down video settings to lighten that load.


^ this. i'm running a 3570k and a 660ti and i can do consistant 200fps on all max settings. which is way faster than my monitor's refresh rate!


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Yes, no that's part of the game. You shouldn't be walking with a AWP scoped in though. You're a very easy target when doing that.
> 
> I don't agree with lurppis much, but good article that I do agree on:
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13869-a-few-quick-ways-to-balance-csgo


Yeah that's the one. I might start putting blutac on my screen again haha


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Yeah that's the one. I might start putting blutac on my screen again haha


That's only going to hinder you in the long run. Keep playing, and understand where the center of your screen is. Regardless, if you're AWPing/scouting. The second you're scoped in, you shouldn't be moving that much anyways.

I suggest watching players like KennyS/Guardian/JW and watch how they AWP/Scout. Then mimic that into your own gameplay. That is the best way to get better.


----------



## dezahp

Just started playing CS:GO like 2 months ago. Coming from playing 1.6 competitively for 8 years. Still getting used to sprays and shooting mechanics since it's totally different. Also just started awping a bit recently and still getting used to flick shots and quick scopes because it feels different/harder to me. Noscopes feel 10x more easier than in 1.6 though. Aced in a esea pug earlier today, not fancy at all but getting used to it.





Now only if I had skins so I could look as cool as everyone else! lol


----------



## SereN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> First 100 members who subscribed gets 25 guest passes. If you need a guest pass let me know, I am positive I can get one for you.


Hi @dmasteR

Need a guest pass.

Thanks in advance!

SereN.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> np bud! Should thank my buddy KIRE on ESEA for providing the code instead though! http://play.esea.net/users/1131


Oh Amir? Nice. Played with him a LONG time ago. Not entirely sure he'll remember.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Just started playing CS:GO like 2 months ago. Coming from playing 1.6 competitively for 8 years. Still getting used to sprays and shooting mechanics since it's totally different. Also just started awping a bit recently and still getting used to flick shots and quick scopes because it feels different/harder to me. Noscopes feel 10x more easier than in 1.6 though. Aced in a esea pug earlier today, not fancy at all but getting used to it.
> 
> Now only if I had skins so I could look as cool as everyone else! lol


AWPing is so easy on ESEA. Been getting shots like never before. At 84ms no less.


----------



## SereN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Oh Amir? Nice. Played with him a LONG time ago. Not entirely sure he'll remember.
> AWPing is so easy on ESEA. Been getting shots like never before. At 84ms no less.


Looks like I'll just pay for it. Are you premium yet? Let's play tonight!


----------



## Wezzor

What's the launch option command called for this? Somehow I prefer it over net_graph.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What's the launch option command called for this? Somehow I prefer it over net_graph.


It's not a launch option. Its a console command. cl_showfps 1


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's not a launch option. Its a console command. cl_showfps 1


Thank you my friend!








Well, before I formatted my computer I set it in the launch options somehow.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Thank you my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before I formatted my computer I set it in the launch options somehow.


You could, but I think it's best to set it in your config/autoexec. +cl_showfps 1 in launch commands works too, but I try to have nothing but -novid in my launch command to cause the least amount of issues.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SereN*
> 
> Looks like I'll just pay for it. Are you premium yet? Let's play tonight!


Are you going to have a powercut in between again? Also, probably going out drinking tonight.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What's the launch option command called for this? Somehow I prefer it over net_graph.


You can always use this. What happens is when you look at the scoreboard the netgraph will come up, and when you release the button it disappears.

Change "TAB" to which ever key you prefer for scoreboard.

Code:



Code:


alias "+ng" "+showscores; net_graph 1; net_graphpos 2"
alias "-ng" "-showscores; net_graph 0"
bind "TAB" "+ng"
net_graphheight "0"
net_graphpos "2"
net_graphproportionalfont "0"


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> You can always use this. What happens is when you look at the scoreboard the netgraph will come up, and when you release the button it disappears.
> 
> Change "TAB" to which ever key you prefer for scoreboard.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> alias "+ng" "+showscores; net_graph 1; net_graphpos 2"
> alias "-ng" "-showscores; net_graph 0"
> bind "TAB" "+ng"
> net_graphheight "0"
> net_graphpos "2"
> net_graphproportionalfont "0"


Nice one! Gracias amigo!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You could, but I think it's best to set it in your config/autoexec. +cl_showfps 1 in launch commands works too, but I try to have nothing but -novid in my launch command to cause the least amount of issues.


No -freq 144 ??


----------



## Curleyyy

Having a few issues with SweetFX, I can't seem to get it to work in CS:GO or anything else.

1.) Download SweetFX Configurator
2.) Extract to desired location ( I have it on my desktop at the moment )
3.) Run "SweetFX_config.exe"
4.) Add new game > locate game executable "csgo.exe" > open > click csgo.exe
5.) Up the top I should now see "Settings displayed for: csgo.exe"
6.) On the right click "Add SweetFX"
7.) Play around with settings, tick / untick things, change values etc ( here I actually only used Vibrance and set the value to 0.95 to test )
8.) Save new config

I also clicked "Game settings" to change the hot keys to enable / disable / reload config.

9.) Launch the game normally ( I noticed no changes, even after refreshing the config, and pressing the enable / disable config multiple times )
9.a) "Launch selected game" through the SweetFX Configurator and I got the following message.

"Valve Anti-Cheat - You have launched the game in insecure mode from outside of Steam or with -insecure flag. Your game files signatures will not be validated and you will not be allowed to join VAC secure servers."

I thought, okay I'll load up a private match with no bots just to test, and again, no differences noticed.

What am I doing wrong, and how can I fix it? I also did the exact same method with Battlefield 4 and no differences there either.


----------



## EVILNOK

Did you try importing 1 of the presets from here http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/ ? Try it with a preset and make sure you click the "save new config" at the bottom in SweetFX. Then launch the game normally. Scroll lock toggles SweetFX off/on btw unless you changed the hotkey. I have SweetFX working right now in Dota 2 and BF3 and 4. Never messed with it in CS:GO though.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Did you try importing 1 of the presets from here http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/ ? Try it with a preset and make sure you click the "save new config" at the bottom in SweetFX. Then launch the game normally. Scroll lock toggles SweetFX off/on btw unless you changed the hotkey. I have SweetFX working right now in Dota 2 and BF3 and 4. Never messed with it in CS:GO though.


----------



## Curleyyy

Could it be that the configurator is at 1.33 while sweetfx is currently at 1.5 and the presets are 1.5? or does the configurator use the latest sweetfx injector?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> No -freq 144 ??


Nope. I have that forced via NVIDIA drivers so I don't need it. You can do the same on AMD as well via Drivers.

Oh and CS:GO is on sale once again. 50% off $7.49

http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> No -freq 144 ??
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I have that forced via NVIDIA drivers so I don't need it. You can do the same on AMD as well via Drivers.
> 
> Oh and CS:GO is on sale once again. 50% off $7.49
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/
Click to expand...

I feel bad for not mass buying copies of it at 3.74 last year


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I feel bad for not mass buying copies of it at 3.74 last year


Why need more than one copy? I've had only one copy of each CS. One steam account. Since 2006. Never found a need to have more than one.

Unless, do you cheat?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I feel bad for not mass buying copies of it at 3.74 last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why need more than one copy? I've had only one copy of each CS. One steam account. Since 2006. Never found a need to have more than one.
> 
> Unless, do you cheat?
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm a well known cheater and I've gotten vac banned on CSGO at least 20 times since launch date. /sarcasm









Nah, I'd want them to resell on CSGO lounge, buying them for 3.74 each and then selling for 2 or 3 keys each would make you pretty nice profit.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*
> 
> Why need more than one copy? I've had only one copy of each CS. One steam account. Since 2006. Never found a need to have more than one.
> 
> Unless, do you cheat?


I sold 200 copies for 5 keys each


----------



## dmasteR

Whos trying to race? :]


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos trying to race? :]












Is that a mod or just a custom gamemode/map?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a mod or just a custom gamemode/map?


It's a map:

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=362387359

Also for Shane, http://www.hltv.org/news/13888-esea-opens-asia-pacific-division


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's a map:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=362387359
> 
> Also for Shane, http://www.hltv.org/news/13888-esea-opens-asia-pacific-division


Oh nice. Now I need to find a team.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Has anyone heard of an exploit on Mirage where you can somehow walk into a wall/corner near the window for mid and you remain invisible and you can see through walls from B site to mid ?

We had a team do it in comp today several times, they still lost.

It was some trashcan team that just ran around cheating and yelling racial slurs.

Someone in their party got kicked and the error message was 3 words long and it said something like "Vac files unsecure" or something, I'm pretty sure Vac was the first word.

Edit - Here we go, I think I'm right about it being a new glitch too


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Has anyone heard of an exploit on Mirage where you can somehow walk into a wall/corner near the window for mid and you remain invisible and you can see through walls from B site to mid ?
> 
> We had a team do it in comp today several times, they still lost.
> 
> It was some trashcan team that just ran around cheating and yelling racial slurs.
> 
> Someone in their party got kicked and the error message was 3 words long and it said something like "Vac files unsecure" or something, I'm pretty sure Vac was the first word.
> 
> Edit - Here we go, I think I'm right about it being a new glitch too


Yep, this glitch was found recently. Honestly the glitch itself seems rather useless, as you're also stuck in there for the rest of the round from my understanding once you go in. Your whole team ends up playing 4vs5 if someone goes in there....


----------



## SheepMoose

Anyone got a Field Tested Blue Steel Butterfly knife they want to trade?

Looking to trade my M9 DDPAT FT, Stattrak M4a4 Desert Strike FN, M4a4 Asiimov FT.


----------



## lolllll117

I took advantage of the steam sale and picked up a second account


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I took advantage of the steam sale and picked up a second account


reported m8


----------



## akromatic

how do i know if i got VAC ban from the recent massive ban?

the last time i played i got ban kicked for allegedly team damaging even when it didnt happen and now i cant even launch the game any more

mean while i'll use my second account


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> how do i know if i got VAC ban from the recent massive ban?
> 
> the last time i played i got ban kicked for allegedly team damaging even when it didnt happen and now i cant even launch the game any more
> 
> mean while i'll use my second account


Well, did you cheat?

If you didn't cheat, you most likely don't have a VAC ban considering there was no reported false positives. Go to your Steam Profile and check if it says you're VAC banned.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Well, did you cheat?
> 
> If you didn't cheat, you most likely don't have a VAC ban considering there was no reported false positives. Go to your Steam Profile and check if it says you're VAC banned.


that would depend on how cheating is defined if having background running programs and use of 3rd party software is considered cheating, how do i check from steam profile? is it a global account ban or just banned from game?

ether way what happened was i was playing on dust 2 @ B site crouching behind the double doors and was shooting at my enemy and suddenly i got kicked for dealing too much damage to team like in that video but afaik i didnt glitched, didnt play since till now that I tried to launch the game it it just refuses to even after reinstalling it and checking the cache


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> that would depend on how cheating is defined if having background running programs and use of 3rd party software is considered cheating, how do i check from steam profile? is it a global account ban or just banned from game?
> 
> ether way what happened was i was playing on dust 2 @ B site crouching behind the double doors and was shooting at my enemy and suddenly i got kicked for dealing too much damage to team like in that video but afaik i didnt glitched, didnt play since till now that I tried to launch the game it it just refuses to even after reinstalling it and checking the cache


Depends on the 3rd party software that you're using. You would know if you're cheating....


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Depends on the 3rd party software that you're using. You would know if you're cheating....


macro binding considered cheating? I used trainers for other games and I have overlay programs.

no idea whats considered grey or outright bannable but i didnt pay for any cheats if that is what you are asking


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> macro binding considered cheating? I used trainers for other games and I have overlay programs.
> 
> no idea whats considered grey or outright bannable but i didnt pay for any cheats if that is what you are asking


Macro Binding is not cheating. Trainers I doubt would trigger a VAC Ban. Post your Steam Profile, but the VAC ban would be located on it if you had one. So what you're saying is that when you login to another account, you're able to play CS:GO? On your Main account you're unable to load CS:GO?


----------



## Curleyyy

You sound very grey about this m8

VAC bans aren't account wide, and you can check if you've been banned by either looking at your profile it will say on the right hand side:

Code:



Code:


X VAC ban(s) on record | Info
XXXX day(s) since last ban

You can also type in your Steam ID, Steam Community ID or Profile URL up the top of this website and it will let you know:

http://www.vacbanned.com


----------



## akromatic

i cant launch the game in my main account, yet to buy another copy for my second account but will do so once i confirm my situation


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i cant launch the game in my main account, yet to buy another copy for my second account but will do so once i confirm my situation


If anything, create a second account and use the family sharing to see if that account and launch CS:GO. You can't play competitive like this, it's just to check if you can launch the game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i cant launch the game in my main account, yet to buy another copy for my second account but will do so once i confirm my situation


If you can't even launch CS:GO, than it's not a account issue. I would remove all launch options first and delete your autoexec and config.cfg


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you can't even launch CS:GO, than it's not a account issue. I would remove all launch options first and delete your autoexec and config.cfg


well it launches then it closes on me later.

maybe its something an update did and not like what i have on my steam folder

edit tried with sharing, didnt work ether.

i guess it might just be my computer that steam doesnt like, never got a ban so no idea what im expected besides not being able to play

i have no launch options and i've deleted the game and re installed it and still no dice


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> *well it launches then it closes on me later.*
> 
> maybe its something an update did and not like what i have on my steam folder
> 
> edit tried with sharing, didnt work ether.
> 
> i guess it might just be my computer that steam doesnt like, never got a ban so no idea what im expected besides not being able to play
> 
> i have no launch options and i've deleted the game and re installed it and still no dice


This happens to me when I run programs with overlays.

1.) remove all launch options
2.) delete the cfg folder, csgo.exe in the csgo directory
3.) delete the .blob file in the steam install directory
4.) optional* remove the "userdata" file from the steam directory to test (this has all your screenshots, save games, etc, so back it up first)
5.) restart steam (because you removed the .blob file) and let it update
6.) verify integrity of csgo
7.) let it download any missing files
8.) exit any programs like origin, msi afterburner, xfire, precision x, etc anything that has an overlay
9.) disable steam cloud from the client settings
10.) launch csgo


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yes, *any* overlays. This includes DXTory, FRAPS, RTSS, etc.


----------



## Curleyyy

I figured out what was causing the issue with SweetFX not working. I had to *disable Multisampling Anti-Aliasing Mode.*


----------



## fragamemnon

One day = GN4 to MG2.








A total of 70 wins took me there.

Played with a friend and a hilarious guy we picked up from a random MM game.


----------



## Wezzor

lololol








Somebody doesn't like me at all: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198165318226


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't like me at all: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198165318226


So this guy buys CSGO for an alt account to smurf cheat with, gets banned in less than 24 hours, and makes it look like you're a cheater.

That's quite harsh.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Macro Binding is not cheating


Unless you use it to bunnyhop, I think.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So this guy buys CSGO for an alt account to smurf cheat with, gets banned in less than 24 hours, and makes it look like you're a cheater.
> 
> That's quite harsh.


Well, even if I find it funny it's pretty sad at the same time.


----------



## el gappo

Going to jump on and play some CS with the musical Fe1vel in a mo







Should be fun. We went unbeaten on Nuke all day yesterday!


----------



## SheepMoose

Does anyone know how long it should take for the prices of knives to lower? Seems like they all skyrocketed for Christmas.
Have $200 on my Steam wallet, looking to pick up either an M9 Bayonet Blue Steel or a Karambit Stained. MW for both (maybe FT for the M9). Prices are holding out at $250 though, when some could have been purchased as little as a week ago for $190.

Also, what would you guys pick between the Karambit Stained and the M9 Blue Steel?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Does anyone know how long it should take for the prices of knives to lower? Seems like they all skyrocketed for Christmas.
> Have $200 on my Steam wallet, looking to pick up either an M9 Bayonet Blue Steel or a Karambit Stained. MW for both (maybe FT for the M9). Prices are holding out at $250 though, when some could have been purchased as little as a week ago for $190.
> 
> Also, what would you guys pick between the Karambit Stained and the M9 Blue Steel?


Everything seems to have gone up over the last week or two, so I'd wait for a bit and the prices should go back to normal. I'd pick the M9 over the Karambit, not a fan of Karambit knives and the Blue Steel knives are really nice looking.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Does anyone know how long it should take for the prices of knives to lower? Seems like they all skyrocketed for Christmas.
> Have $200 on my Steam wallet, looking to pick up either an M9 Bayonet Blue Steel or a Karambit Stained. MW for both (maybe FT for the M9). Prices are holding out at $250 though, when some could have been purchased as little as a week ago for $190.
> 
> Also, what would you guys pick between the Karambit Stained and the M9 Blue Steel?


*insert what fusion said about market prices here*

and I would also go with an M9 over a karambit. I don't know I just like them more but a karambit is equally badass.


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Does anyone know how long it should take for the prices of knives to lower? Seems like they all skyrocketed for Christmas.
> Have $200 on my Steam wallet, looking to pick up either an M9 Bayonet Blue Steel or a Karambit Stained. MW for both (maybe FT for the M9). Prices are holding out at $250 though, when some could have been purchased as little as a week ago for $190.
> 
> Also, what would you guys pick between the Karambit Stained and the M9 Blue Steel?


M9 over Karambit imo

M9 draw animation is only bested by Normals Bayonets imo


----------



## mega_option101

Anyone here on Faceit?


----------



## dmasteR

http://steamcharts.com/app/730

Quote:


> 359,416
> all-time peak


We hit a all time peak today!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Steam client is kind of broken for me right now. Anyone else having issues with games not being able to play online, Steam client saying it's offline, or the store page taking several minutes to load?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Steam client is kind of broken for me right now. Anyone else having issues with games not being able to play online, Steam client saying it's offline, or the store page taking several minutes to load?


No issues here, could be your routing to a specific Steam Server.

In your Settings go to Downloads and change your Steam Download Region to something else. This in the past seems to have solved other issues i've had with Steam.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It's fine now. I'm seeing workshop content now and the store page loaded quickly. I'm using the Columbus region, for future reference (if it's even needed).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> It's fine now. I'm seeing workshop content now and the store page loaded quickly. I'm using the Columbus region, for future reference (if it's even needed).


Try changing the region in the future if it ever happens again. It might solve that issue. Sometimes content servers get overloaded, so swapping to something less congested may help.


----------



## funkmetal

Played a game today with some MG friends in a 5 man and finished 2nd on my team in both score and frags against other MG's. I'm GN1 and it feels like I'm finally getting better after playing on 128 tickets servers over the past few days


----------



## lolllll117

So Last night i played a competitive game on Nuke and there was a player on the enemy team that didn't get a SINGLE kill throughout the entire game.
I watched the replay just now because i was curious and It didn't look like he was trolling. He was trying to set up, but he just couldn't hit his shots. every shot he took was like, a second behind the person he was trying to aim at. His ping was pretty good too. Can people be that bad?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Does anyone know how long it should take for the prices of knives to lower? Seems like they all skyrocketed for Christmas.
> Have $200 on my Steam wallet, looking to pick up either an M9 Bayonet Blue Steel or a Karambit Stained. MW for both (maybe FT for the M9). Prices are holding out at $250 though, when some could have been purchased as little as a week ago for $190.
> 
> Also, what would you guys pick between the Karambit Stained and the M9 Blue Steel?


Both are equally nice. I'm a fan of a skin on Karambits in some cases and on M9's in other. It's really choose what you think looks better in your opinion


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> So Last night i played a competitive game on Nuke and there was a player on the enemy team that didn't get a SINGLE kill throughout the entire game.
> I watched the replay just now because i was curious and It didn't look like he was trolling. He was trying to set up, but he just couldn't hit his shots. every shot he took was like, a second behind the person he was trying to aim at. His ping was pretty good too. Can people be that bad?


Might be drunk, or having a terrible night. Usually really bad players will still get a few kills somehow.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Both are equally nice. I'm a fan of a skin on Karambits in some cases and on M9's in other. It's really choose what you think looks better in your opinion


Honestly I could choose either way between the M9 Blue Steel and Karambit stained.
I've had a Karambit stained before though, which might be a reason to go for the blue steel.

They do look nice!






Anyway, had 3 games today.
First one lost 12 - 16 on Mirage.








Second one went 16 - 1 on Nuke, starting T side. Never thought I'd get a 14 - 1 T side on Nuke but there you go.
Last won 16 - 14 after going 4 - 11 on CT side. Crazy games.

The last game just reinforces my enjoyment of this game.


----------



## fragamemnon

I sold some Breakout cases and bought an AK-47 Emerald Pinstripe.

On a side note, out of the last twelve or so matches with friends (two of which are GN2/3), I've only lost two. We played against GN4 through MG2 mostly. Got GN4 > MGE in three days, and I won two matches after promotions already. If this streak continues for a couple more games, I will finally have my DMG screenshot.
It's amazing how much simple communication can achieve, isn't it?

One of the games I had a terrible score, defending B alone on Dust II, but I always gave info on the enemy so my team could rotate in time. We won it 11-4, then I climbed up to second in scoreboard in the five rounds we won as Ts.
I'm getting back in shape people, I haven't played CS seriously since 1.6.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Honestly I could choose either way between the M9 Blue Steel and Karambit stained.
> I've had a Karambit stained before though, which might be a reason to go for the blue steel.
> 
> They do look nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, had 3 games today.
> First one lost 12 - 16 on Mirage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one went 16 - 1 on Nuke, starting T side. Never thought I'd get a 14 - 1 T side on Nuke but there you go.
> Last won 16 - 14 after going 4 - 11 on CT side. Crazy games.
> 
> The last game just reinforces my enjoyment of this game.


I actually have a M9 Blue Steel (MW) right now that I'm trying to trade if you're interested?

Just look me up on steam, there are only 3 funkmetal's on steam and I think you should be able to figure out which is me


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I actually have a M9 Blue Steel (MW) right now that I'm trying to trade if you're interested?
> 
> Just look me up on steam, there are only 3 funkmetal's on steam and I think you should be able to figure out which is me


What do you want for it though? I'm unsure if I'd have enough. Best I can do is $210 worth of skins, maybe $220.


----------



## chemicalfan

So no mention of this Virtus.pro "scandal"? Can't say that I disagree with them, and considering the sums of money on the table at some of these tournaments, I'm surprised that there isn't a contract at sign-up. That said, unless the other teams also feel the same, this "protest" won't work. If VP don't show because there is no guarentee of payment of prize money, but everyone else does show up, it'll go ahead anyway and the organisers will be happy.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So no mention of this Virtus.pro "scandal"? Can't say that I disagree with them, and considering the sums of money on the table at some of these tournaments, I'm surprised that there isn't a contract at sign-up. That said, unless the other teams also feel the same, this "protest" won't work. If VP don't show because there is no guarentee of payment of prize money, but everyone else does show up, it'll go ahead anyway and the organisers will be happy.


It's not like this is the first time this has happened.

Look up Angel Munoz and CPL. Lots of teams didn't get paid. They boycotted CPL and hardly any teams went. It basically became a US LAN. Whereas before, you'd have NiP, SK, Attax, fnatic, wNv, all the crazy teams.

Their accusation against ESEA is BS. Which makes me wonder if its just bad management, which is likely the case.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*
> 
> It's not like this is the first time this has happened.
> 
> Look up Angel Munoz and CPL. Lots of teams didn't get paid. They boycotted CPL and hardly any teams went. It basically became a US LAN. Whereas before, you'd have NiP, SK, Attax, fnatic, wNv, all the crazy teams.
> 
> Their accusation against ESEA is BS. Which makes me wonder if its just bad management, which is likely the case.


They said they did get paid by ESEA, just that they would like a better contract with them in the future to make sure nothing goes wrong.


----------



## chemicalfan

Rather than the specifics, I'm surprised in general that there can be thousands of dollars on the line with no contracts in place (and that goes both ways - teams shouldn't be able to bail legally). Rather than looking at the past tournaments, it should be a wake-up call to future tournaments to make this whole exercise a bit more legal.

Hard to imagine how this isn't fraud. I could annouce a $1m tournament, get all the big teams playing, even sell tickets and make money streaming it, then just not pay anyone. How can that not be fraud!? It's not like there aren't any witnesses either (the thousands of people streaming it!)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> They said they did get paid by ESEA, just that they would like a better contract with them in the future to make sure nothing goes wrong.


Out of all Tournaments/Leagues, ESEA is actually one of the last ones I would be worried about not paying their players their deserved prizes. I've been payed a few days after I sent in my forms every single season. Never once have I had a issue with not getting paid, or even it taking a long time.

Other tournaments like ESL I would agree. Thing is, at the moment this seems to be more of a issue with the DOTA2 scene where players aren't getting paid. The CS:GO Division of VP all got paid their prizes.

For those who didn't know, ESEA owns the FragShack DM/Aim servers.

http://fragshack.esea.net/index.php?s=servers

List of the servers. These are by far the best DM/Aim map servers to improve your aim.


----------



## Kyal

"In the end, there was an intense discussion in the comments about the contracts and the problems that have to be solved. I never wrote that ESEA or CPH do not pay their money or act unfairly in any way, I emphasized that we have problems with certain organizations because of the lack of contracts. For example, these two organizations paid out the winnings directly to the manager of the organization. It is good that the hired manager is an honest person, but legally they wired the money to a personal account without any contract, without any notice to VP's owners."

That's there problem with ESEA haha, nothing to do with not being paid.


----------



## Obyboby

So I have quite a few .dem files (from my competitive matches) in which I did some nice frags. Best way to edit them (including different camera modes etc, as you see on youtube) and put my best shots together in a single video? Would love to do one clip









Making lots of players mad these days xD


----------



## SheepMoose

How annoying. I just can never get to DMG. :/
Got MGE yesterday, 3 games later I'm back to MG2. I didn't play my best but losing how we did was just absurd. I REALLY need to stop thinking that just because I'm in a 5 queue I'm going to have a good team.


----------



## confed

Is it just me or do people seem to be complaing/nitpicking mice a lot more than they used to? I have liked all my mice in the past few years although there hasn't been too many for me. My 518 I still use at the office, my DA is still used at my home office and I currently use an EC2 Evo for my desktop. What are your thoughts on brands/sensors and what seems to me like a flood of complaints regarding latency/lag/cpi?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Is it just me or do people seem to be complaing/nitpicking mice a lot more than they used to? I have liked all my mice in the past few years although there hasn't been too many for me. My 518 I still use at the office, my DA is still used at my home office and I currently use an EC2 Evo for my desktop. What are your thoughts on brands/sensors and what seems to me like a flood of complaints regarding latency/lag/cpi?


Yes. Bunch of people who seem to think this magical perfect mice will make them better.

Some more NA Roster changes....

Lunatik cut Dumore.

http://www.hltv.org/news/13899-lunatik-bring-in-autimatic

SKDC cut TVU, Wabbit, and Char.

http://www.hltv.org/news/13898-skdc-change-three


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes. Bunch of people who seem to think this magical perfect mice will make them better.
> 
> Some more NA Roster changes....
> 
> Lunatik cut Dumore.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13899-lunatik-bring-in-autimatic
> 
> SKDC cut TVU, Wabbit, and Char.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13898-skdc-change-three


You are very quick to reply. Did you win that amazing freebie? If so, you are awesome and I am jealous!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> You are very quick to reply. Did you win that amazing freebie? If so, you are awesome and I am jealous!


I indeed did. Almost have everything up and running it on it. Just waiting for a few more watercooling parts and a new case which I haven't decided on yet!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Is it just me or do people seem to be complaing/nitpicking mice a lot more than they used to? I have liked all my mice in the past few years although there hasn't been too many for me. My 518 I still use at the office, my DA is still used at my home office and I currently use an EC2 Evo for my desktop. What are your thoughts on brands/sensors and what seems to me like a flood of complaints regarding latency/lag/cpi?


Let's see, I've played with a Dell optical mouse ( the old big one ), then a Logitech G5 for over 3 years (dreaded cable disconnection bug), which got me through competitive easily, then an IE3.0 for a year, and then an Ikari Optical for a good 4 years ( 2 different mice ) and a G400S in between before I switched back. Now I've been using a Rival for 6 or 7 months.

Now the mice I don't like - IE3. No idea why. Just never liked the shape and 400dpi in Windows ( on my G5 I used 400 ingame-800 windows) Preferred the DA's shape ( which I believe is very similar ). Didn't like the G400S much either. I think my G5 held the standards too high for me.

Most preferred mouse is the Ikari Optical ( yes, even with it's slight prediction on the sensor ), but I'm beginning to like the Rival as well, kinda.


----------



## SheepMoose

People do seem to care about mice a lot these days.
I play with one of these.



Does the job.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> People do seem to care about mice a lot these days.
> I play with one of these.


Isn't that a IMO 1.1? It's one of the highest regarded mice amongst FPS gamers in the world. Lol.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Isn't that a IMO 1.1? It's one of the highest regarded mice amongst FPS gamers in the world. Lol.


lol, what do you know - you're right!
Thought it was just some randy hunk of junk lol


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> lol, what do you know - you're right!
> Thought it was just some randy hunk of junk lol


one of the best mice there is, considering how well it tracks, and how you can grab em for 20usd or less from ebay

i've been thinking of picking one up
Been using a Knizu v2 since my g400s broke, don't really like it tbh, cant grip it comfortably


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So I have quite a few .dem files (from my competitive matches) in which I did some nice frags. Best way to edit them (including different camera modes etc, as you see on youtube) and put my best shots together in a single video? Would love to do one clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making lots of players mad these days xD


I believe that you can edit those by watching the replay and entering "DemoUI" into the console.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> People do seem to care about mice a lot these days.
> I play with one of these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the job.


That looks even more generic than the microsoft mouse i'm using


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Is it just me or do people seem to be complaing/nitpicking mice a lot more than they used to? I have liked all my mice in the past few years although there hasn't been too many for me. My 518 I still use at the office, my DA is still used at my home office and I currently use an EC2 Evo for my desktop. What are your thoughts on brands/sensors and what seems to me like a flood of complaints regarding latency/lag/cpi?


Some of it is placebo I'm sure and the rest is people thinking using a different mouse will turn them into ScreaM.

I'm still using my MX518 that I bought 4 years ago. Changed the feet recently but otherwise it's been fine. I'm not that interested in spending £50 to try a mouse that I might not even like and I doubt it would make me play any better.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Is it just me or do people seem to be complaing/nitpicking mice a lot more than they used to? I have liked all my mice in the past few years although there hasn't been too many for me. My 518 I still use at the office, my DA is still used at my home office and I currently use an EC2 Evo for my desktop. What are your thoughts on brands/sensors and what seems to me like a flood of complaints regarding latency/lag/cpi?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of it is placebo I'm sure and the rest is people thinking using a different mouse will turn them into ScreaM.
> 
> I'm still using my MX518 that I bought 4 years ago. Changed the feet recently but otherwise it's been fine. I'm not that interested in spending £50 to try a mouse that I might not even like and I doubt it would make me play any better.
Click to expand...

Some mice are bad, and that's that.
I had my Naga and a WMO 1.0 plugged in at the same time, then the Naga and a AVIOR 7000 at the same time, and simply shook my in-game view left-to-right. The difference between the Naga and any of the other two was huge.
The PTE sensor is very good and comfortable for other purposes, but it is not precise.

But there is also the flip-side of the coin. People are clown hunting in swamps for any superficial flaws and blowing them way out of proportion.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Some mice are bad, and that's that.
> I had my Naga and a WMO 1.0 plugged in at the same time, then the Naga and a AVIOR 7000 at the same time, and simply shook my in-game view left-to-right. The difference between the Naga and any of the other two was huge.
> The PTE sensor is very good and comfortable for other purposes, but it is not precise.
> 
> But there is also the flip-side of the coin. People are clown hunting in swamps for any superficial flaws and blowing them way out of proportion.


Oh of course, I'm more referring to the minute details that people are suddenly picking out in every mouse and thinking that it'll make a game unplayable. Nothing wrong with finding real issues with a sensor that seriously affect tracking though.


----------



## spacetoast31

Im not normally one to complain about it, or start calling everyone out but is it me or did anotger wave of haxors blow through again? For a while there it was going on at least once a day to me and my squad. Then got a bit worse. Then for almost a month it seemed as if everyone was legit. Plus the huge VACation...

Last night out of the 6 matches, 2 were for sure on some BS. Demo proves so, along with one being calle out by his own teammate...

Its always going to be of some issue. I get it, but it gets old i suppose.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Im not normally one to complain about it, or start calling everyone out but is it me or did anotger wave of haxors blow through again? For a while there it was going on at least once a day to me and my squad. Then got a bit worse. Then for almost a month it seemed as if everyone was legit. Plus the huge VACation...
> 
> Last night out of the 6 matches, 2 were for sure on some BS. Demo proves so, along with one being calle out by his own teammate...
> 
> Its always going to be of some issue. I get it, but it gets old i suppose.


The game was on a pretty good offer the other day so people have probably bought a few extra accounts. Usually Valve let them all buy a few copies then another ban wave comes in.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The game was on a pretty good offer the other day so people have probably bought a few extra accounts. Usually Valve let them all buy a few copies then another ban wave comes in.


Figures, and im sure with all the hax that were busted, they have already completed a new set of them all. One last night was using an auto trigger


----------



## chemicalfan

How can you tell it was auto trigger without seeing their mouse?


----------



## spacetoast31

What does their mouse have to do with the use of software?


----------



## chemicalfan

I assume "auto trigger" fires as soon as the crosshair is over an enemy? If so, how can you prove it wasn't just them clicking?


----------



## waylo88

G400S here. Tried the G502, loved the sensor, absolutely hated the buttons on the left click, and the abominable scroll wheel. Pretty sure I'll just be using some variation of the MX518/G400/G400S forever.


----------



## spacetoast31

They have sensitivity settings, but i see what youre sayinf. So a combination of autolock as well then? This is the one tht was called out by hist own tean


----------



## krz94

and just when I thought I was going to die...




yesterday


----------



## spacetoast31

Sensitivity options make it po
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> and just when I thought I was going to die...
> 
> yesterday


That jump scout in mid!!! lol i love the scout so much


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO Prize Money of 2014: *$1,479,590.21*
Quote:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2qte3a/total_year_prize_money_120589996/


Roughly a $400K increase from last year.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I assume "auto trigger" fires as soon as the crosshair is over an enemy? If so, how can you prove it wasn't just them clicking?


By watching the demo. It is easy to notice if the hacker isn't very experienced with it and doesn't use it sparingly.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes. Bunch of people who seem to think this magical perfect mice will make them better.


Yes indeed, but picking the right mouse can be crucial.

It's like the mechanical keyboard craze.
While they are nicer, they specifically don't allow you to perform better. Some small things can be necessary for some, like a more pronounced tactile bump, or stiffer/weaker buttons on a mouse.

For example, switching from my SteelSeries Xai to the CM Storm Spawn felt like a night and day difference.
The native sensor acceleration in the ADNS-9500 sensor, which I previously shrugged off as a myth, and I thought was overrated, suddenly felt noticable just from using to the Spawn. Everything just seemed more accurate, and my pointer always hit where I expected.

Likewise, if your mouse skips when you do fast swipes, it's also time for a better mouse.

YMMV, mice today are on fairly equal footing. There are exceptions, of course, but picking the right sensor is more important than picking the right mouse today.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Would it be considered odd to have the Deagle as your most used pistol and 4th most used weapon?

I figure it would considering you have other cheaper alternatives that are easier to use.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Would it be considered odd to have the Deagle as your most used pistol and 4th most used weapon?
> 
> I figure it would considering you have other cheaper alternatives that are easier to use.


Yes. I refuse to even buy that gun.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Yes indeed, but picking the right mouse can be crucial.
> 
> It's like the mechanical keyboard craze.
> While they are nicer, they specifically don't allow you to perform better. Some small things can be necessary for some, like a more pronounced tactile bump, or stiffer/weaker buttons on a mouse.
> 
> For example, switching from my SteelSeries Xai to the CM Storm Spawn felt like a night and day difference.
> The native sensor acceleration in the ADNS-9500 sensor, which I previously shrugged off as a myth, and I thought was overrated, suddenly felt noticable just from using to the Spawn. Everything just seemed more accurate, and my pointer always hit where I expected.
> 
> Likewise, if your mouse skips when you do fast swipes, it's also time for a better mouse.
> 
> YMMV, mice today are on fairly equal footing. There are exceptions, of course, but picking the right sensor is more important than picking the right mouse today.


Absolutely. I think shape is by far the most important aspect. One aspect where I feel like people could really argue that it would make you truly better. Most mice these days all use the 3310 as it seems to be a popular option.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Would it be considered odd to have the Deagle as your most used pistol and 4th most used weapon?
> 
> I figure it would considering you have other cheaper alternatives that are easier to use.


Depends if you used it a lot back when it was really good. Now, it's a bit weird, most used that isn't the default CT/T weapons should be the P250 I would have thought.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Would it be considered odd to have the Deagle as your most used pistol and 4th most used weapon?
> 
> I figure it would considering you have other cheaper alternatives that are easier to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if you used it a lot back when it was really good. Now, it's a bit weird, most used that isn't the default CT/T weapons should be the P250 I would have thought.
Click to expand...

I think my first 2000 kills with it were back when it was really good, aka 2012/early 2013 aka Source level good. I now have 5407 kills with it.

In the pistol's current state, I feel really inconsistent with it. Sometimes being able to pull off a headshot with one bullet is a breeze and other times I'm lucky if the bullet hits them at all.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think my first 2000 kills with it were back when it was really good, aka 2012/early 2013 aka Source level good. I now have 5407 kills with it.
> 
> In the pistol's current state, I feel really inconsistent with it. Sometimes being able to pull off a headshot with one bullet is a breeze and other times I'm lucky if the bullet hits them at all.


I have more kills with the Deagle than the P250 and glock combined. If CSGO-stats is to be believed.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I have more kills with the Deagle than the P250 and glock combined. If CSGO-stats is to be believed.


It's all about that stat track life.

I have over 21,000 kills with both the AK and M4A4.
I have over 6k kills with the p250.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Would it be considered odd to have the Deagle as your most used pistol and 4th most used weapon?
> 
> I figure it would considering you have other cheaper alternatives that are easier to use.


If we were talking about CS:S then not at all! that thing is practically a cheap sniper rifle


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think my first 2000 kills with it were back when it was really good, aka 2012/early 2013 aka Source level good. I now have 5407 kills with it.
> 
> In the pistol's current state, I feel really inconsistent with it. Sometimes being able to pull off a headshot with one bullet is a breeze and other times I'm lucky if the bullet hits them at all.


You just play casual, don't you? (sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else) You can just use whatever weapon you want in casual and not worry about losing because of it, so it's not too weird I guess.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think my first 2000 kills with it were back when it was really good, aka 2012/early 2013 aka Source level good. I now have 5407 kills with it.
> 
> In the pistol's current state, I feel really inconsistent with it. Sometimes being able to pull off a headshot with one bullet is a breeze and other times I'm lucky if the bullet hits them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You just play casual, don't you? (sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else) You can just use whatever weapon you want in casual and not worry about losing because of it, so it's not too weird I guess.
Click to expand...

Nope you've got the right guy, I've only got about 120 hours in competitive and the rest of my hours are in deathmatch, arms race, demolition, and casual. I also haven't played a game of competitive since July 12th.

If and when Valve adds a 5vs5 unranked MM, I'll be playing that more often. I believe why the competitive community is so toxic is because of the ranks, and hell, I bet ranks are only reason some people play it. Then the rest play it because 5vs5 + classic CS settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> If we were talking about CS:S then not at all! that thing is practically a cheap sniper rifle


Yeah I know lol, in source the deagle was amazing, no need to use any other pistols.

My top pistol is source is also the deagle with 4957 kills, and the runner up is the USP with 564 kills


----------



## spacetoast31

If you want unrabked competetive... Try esea or faceit, maybe even just getting a 10slot server and putting tge competetive mode on. Then set up games.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> If you want unrabked competetive... Try esea or faceit, maybe even just getting a 10slot server and putting tge competetive mode on. Then set up games.


Ehh, I don't know if I want to do competitive competitive to be honest. There are a lot of times I just want to play to have fun, and not worry about callouts or strats every single second. The 10 slot server thing would be nice for that, if I could get 9 other people wanting the same experience.

My main reason behind playing casual is simply because if you screw up, who cares? Play the next round and don't worry. Then when I get to competitive, I feel as if messing anything, anything at all up, and the entire team will completely hate you for all eternity, and then I become discouraged because I'm not performing as good as I should be. Once again, I suppose the reason why some players rage more at others in competitive than anything else is because of ranks. I don't know how the system works but I assume that other players performing badly, causing you to lose the game, could result in a derank. Then again, I don't really know.


----------



## spacetoast31

Myself and 9 friends went in on an EOR server. We have it set up as a community based competetive server. 20 lots and 128tick. Its nice being able to practice as well.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

You want 5v5 casual. Yup, got a couple friends IRL in same boat.


----------



## Shanenanigans

And a happy New year to all my buddies here in our OCN CS family!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> And a happy New year to all my buddies here in our OCN CS family!


n1 m80


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Happy New Years!!

*Let's make 2015 the year of counter strike once again!*


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Happy New Years!!
> 
> *Let's make 2015 the year of counter strike once again!*


Happy New Years everybody :]

2015 HERE WE COME


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Something really weird happened today, was in a match with 4 other guys, and none of them seemed to have mics. However, in chat the guys were telling me they did have mics, but i could neither hear them nor was there any visual indication on the screen that any of them were using mics (the pic of your avatar that shows up when you talk into your mic wasn't showing up on my screen when these guys said they were talking). This was at MG1 level, so I don't think it was a troll. Is this some sort of bug in CS?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Something really weird happened today, was in a match with 4 other guys, and none of them seemed to have mics. However, in chat the guys were telling me they did have mics, but i could neither hear them nor was there any visual indication on the screen that any of them were using mics (the pic of your avatar that shows up when you talk into your mic wasn't showing up on my screen when these guys said they were talking). This was at MG1 level, so I don't think it was a troll. Is this some sort of bug in CS?


That happens once in a while in MM. You can restart the game, enable or disable voice, or reconnect to the server.

In the meantime, ended up solo queueing on ESEA today, got stuck with these 4 guys in TS. I was being nice, gave em proper calls, but they were being dicks, and in the end, got -4 karma. So nice. The whatchamacallits are on ESEA as well.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Went positive in an ESEA PUG!

It's a Christmas New Year's miracle!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That happens once in a while in MM. You can restart the game, enable or disable voice, or reconnect to the server.
> 
> In the meantime, ended up solo queueing on ESEA today, got stuck with these 4 guys in TS. I was being nice, gave em proper calls, but they were being dicks, and in the end, got -4 karma. So nice. The whatchamacallits are on ESEA as well.


If you still get this kind of rubbish on 3rd party systems, why bother? Why not just stick to Valve MM?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If you still get this kind of rubbish on 3rd party systems, why bother? Why not just stick to Valve MM?


People subscribe to ESEA to play 128 tick servers instead of valve's mm servers and to avoid cheaters as well. Apparently almost everyone DMG and higher in Valve MM play as if they're cal i


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.ibuypower.com/blog/2015/01/01/team-solomid-partners-with-ibuypower/

Interesting









Wonder if it will have any effect with the CS:GO team?


----------



## Shanenanigans

MouseSpaz getting picked up by EG.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> People subscribe to ESEA to play 128 tick servers instead of valve's ****ty mm servers and to avoid cheaters as well. Apparently almost everyone DMG and higher in Valve MM play as if they're cal i


No they don't. They still play like DMGs. I dropped to DMG a while ago, and recently rekt the players from gmc and legends ( CN and Indonesia ) on ESEA. Rank means nothing, but it doesn't mean so little that anyone DMG and higher play like CAL-I players. No chance.


----------



## waylo88

<3 Steel.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Steel.


The reddit thread on this is complete cancer.

Warowl has way too many fanboys who have no idea what they're talking about. Steel is analysing it from a pro perspective, but he's got a lot more knowledge of the game and how to play it. Even if you're talking to people who've just picked the game up it's helpful to teach them the right way to play, rather than over simplifying it and teaching bad habits - Warowl's videos are the latter. His voice gets on my nerves too.


----------



## waylo88

I like all the people saying that "_Oh, well Warowls videos aren't for professionals"_. That may be so, but they're still teaching bad habits to new players, stuff that if they stick with the game, they're only going to have to correct later. Why not teach them how to correctly play early on? Would that not be more beneficial? People can call Steel a troll or a hater or toxic all they want, but he's 100% right.

And yeah, Warowls fake, morning zoo hack radio voice is awful.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I like all the people saying that "_Oh, well Warowls videos aren't for professionals"_. That may be so, but they're still teaching bad habits to new players, stuff that if they stick with the game, they're only going to have to correct later. Why not teach them how to correctly play early on? Would that not be more beneficial? People can call Steel a troll or a hater, or toxic all they want, but he's 100% right.
> 
> And yeah, Warowls fake, morning zoo hack radio voice is awful.


In about 5 mins Steel explained how to peek, how to counter strafe, which angles to pre aim, how to shoulder peek, which angles/spots to hold and how important movement is. Pro players will always be the best at explaining this stuff because they're simply the best at it - they understand it better than anyone else and should be the ones you look to when you want advice and information on how to play CS.


----------



## chemicalfan

Just cause they can play the game, doesn't mean they're any good at teaching it. There's an old, fairly offensive adage - "Those who can, do. Those who can't, teach"

*shrug*
I like WarOwl, I like his style. As someone rightfully pointed out on the reddit thread, back in the 1.6 & CSS days, you didn't have YouTube vids to get better at the game, you had practice. The same is still true. WarOwl isn't going to make you a great player, but neither is Steel. You can learn more by getting pwned and analysing it, than watching one-way vidoes about ideal situations. People talk about watching pro games as a way to learn, but it's a similar problem. It won't replace practice, but it could help your team if you have one. But those people new to the game won't have a team, so pro games provide little more than entertainment.

/2c


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Steel.


I agree with him 100%, if you're going to try and teach something, don't half ass it


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just cause they can play the game, doesn't mean they're any good at teaching it. There's an old, fairly offensive adage - "Those who can, do. Those who can't, teach"
> 
> *shrug*
> I like WarOwl, I like his style. As someone rightfully pointed out on the reddit thread, back in the 1.6 & CSS days, you didn't have YouTube vids to get better at the game, you had practice. The same is still true. WarOwl isn't going to make you a great player, but neither is Steel. You can learn more by getting pwned and analysing it, than watching one-way vidoes about ideal situations. People talk about watching pro games as a way to learn, but it's a similar problem. It won't replace practice, but it could help your team if you have one. But those people new to the game won't have a team, so pro games provide little more than entertainment.
> 
> /2c


I agree that practice is obviously the best way to get better. But in that video, Steel at least shows you correct angles to hold, spots to clear, how to bait out shots, how to jiggle peek, etc... All of which is correct, and by practicing those things, you'll get better. Warowl basically says to just walk into whatever, don't check any angles or clear anything, then point your mouse and click. It's doing nothing more than teaching you how to die quickly.


----------



## chemicalfan

And by dying, you'll learn not to do that again (hopefully). You shouldn't need a video to teach you common sense, if you do, then you'll never get out of the Silver ranks anyway.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> And by dying, you'll learn not to do that again (hopefully). You shouldn't need a video to teach you common sense, if you do, then you'll never get out of the Silver ranks anyway.


Why not teach it in the video, since he's doing it anyway? It wouldn't make his videos any longer than they already are, and it would actually help people learn what they're doing as opposed to just running out into a site like a lunatic.

The entire purpose of his channel is to "teach" new players how to play, but he does nothing but show them the most basic stuff (oh really, you left click to fire) while also starting them down the road to developing some terrible habits.


----------



## LDV617

The thought of WarOwl and Steel having a conversation with eachother *cringes*


----------



## funkmetal

So does anyone have any experience with a Full Size Mechanical Keyboard vs. a TKL Mechanical one in CS:GO? Does it really matter? I've been thinking of getting a TKL but I'm not sure. If I do I'm not sure if I should keep my MX Red Switches or go to Browns or other Tactile ones with Dampeners. Anyone have any opinions on this?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So does anyone have any experience with a Full Size Mechanical Keyboard vs. a TKL Mechanical one in CS:GO? Does it really matter? I've been thinking of getting a TKL but I'm not sure. If I do I'm not sure if I should keep my MX Red Switches or go to Browns or other Tactile ones with Dampeners. Anyone have any opinions on this?


I don't see how it makes a difference. I use a TKL keyboard right now, and I see no reason that it'd make a difference unless the layout somehow messed with the way you buy or something. Which again, shouldn't be a problem


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> And by dying, you'll learn not to do that again (hopefully). You shouldn't need a video to teach you common sense, if you do, then you'll never get out of the Silver ranks anyway.


The problem is, the vast majority isn't learning that they shouldn't do it again, because they don't even realize what they're doing incorrectly. When you're being taught incorrectly, you'll continue on dying assuming what you did was either indeed correct, or not even analyze why you died. That's why people don't get better.

AdreN's video are not only better, but they also show techniques for the more advanced players. That's what people should be watching. Steel may not be the nicest person in this community, but his

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The reddit thread on this is complete cancer.
> 
> Warowl has way too many fanboys who have no idea what they're talking about. Steel is analysing it from a pro perspective, but he's got a lot more knowledge of the game and how to play it. Even if you're talking to people who've just picked the game up it's helpful to teach them the right way to play, rather than over simplifying it and teaching bad habits - Warowl's videos are the latter. His voice gets on my nerves too.


Agreed 100%. I've said it since CS:GO came out and he was doing his videos. He's teaching too many players the incorrect way of playing. His voice is way too fake, and is actually obnoxious for me.

The best way to learn, is to learn it all correctly. Being told the incorrect information and practicing it is the issue I have with WarOwl's videos.

This brings me to another thing which is Valve's MM Timers. Round Time, and Bomb Timer are different compared to actual competitive play. Valve is also teaching players to play incorrectly off the start.


----------



## lolllll117

http://www.hltv.org/news/13903-top-20-players-of-2014-introduction

anyone want to guess who the top 3 are going to be? I would but i don't watch enough of the streams to know who is better between the top players on every team


----------



## el gappo

Hey @dmasteR, that AK works really well!



Now to never ever play matchmaking again.

Warowl, the only dude with a closer. Repeatedly lies about having no closer.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Hey @dmasteR
> , that AK works really well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to never ever play matchmaking again.
> 
> Warowl, the only dude with a closer. Repeatedly lies about having no closer.


Congratz mate!


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Those tutorial videos by WarOwl are meant for complete newbies to CounterStrike, who would be overwhelmed by all but the most basic information. While I do agree that that particular awp video shows nothing useful, and that WarOwl should have been demonstrating situations that would actually occur in-game, talking about things like side-strafing and correct positions to play is catering to a different skill level to the people the video is aimed at.


----------



## SheepMoose

Regarding TheWarOwl, When I was around 6 competitive wins in to being ranked (that early on) I watched his videos, especially the AWP tutorial. I was watching players like KennyS and JW at ESL one Cologne and really wanted to know how to AWP aggressively. Watching TheWarOwl's videos did NOT help me at all. I was hoping I'd learn how to peak certain angles or how to pop flash to play aggressively with an AWP. All I was taught was that the AWP was a sniper rifle, and you have to scope in to shoot with it the majority of the time.

Even professional match analysis videos from him I find to be pretty pathetic. If there was anything that taught me much better than TheWarOwl's videos it was Friberg's how to spray video, Adren_TV's series on weapon guides, Trilluxe's quick tip videos, and watching the pros play on certain maps.

Even as a complete noob to the Counter-Strike series (I'm literally talking ~5 hours in CS:S before any CS:GO) I did not find War Owl's videos helpful at all. They just made me feel like some idiot, since that's who his videos seem directed towards.

Also, a moment of awe for Blasdfa.


----------



## SheepMoose

Steel doing some lessons at the moment.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> No they don't. They still play like DMGs. I dropped to DMG a while ago, and recently rekt the players from gmc and legends ( CN and Indonesia ) on ESEA. Rank means nothing, but it doesn't mean so little that anyone DMG and higher play like CAL-I players. No chance.


Guess I exaggerated a bit too much and my statement was taken very literal. What I'm referring to is the no name players that you run into about 30% of matchmaking games that have insane game sense/aim, some incredibly more blatant than others. Even though I've played CS:GO for only 2-3 months now, I know how to judge players skills. I've played 1.6 competitively ~8 years and played daily 10 mans with people like Team Turmoil, Grid05/TTB, mikey so, jso, spectr0, etc. If I get owned by people who are actually good then I don't care at all that is why I rather play ESEA than matchmaking most of the time. I can expect to play legit players most of the time and I recognize most of the names on ESEA from somewhere before.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The problem is, the vast majority isn't learning that they shouldn't do it again, because they don't even realize what they're doing incorrectly. When you're being taught incorrectly, you'll continue on dying assuming what you did was either indeed correct, or not even analyze why you died. That's why people don't get better.
> 
> AdreN's video are not only better, but they also show techniques for the more advanced players. That's what people should be watching. Steel may not be the nicest person in this community, but his
> Agreed 100%. I've said it since CS:GO came out and he was doing his videos. He's teaching too many players the incorrect way of playing. His voice is way too fake, and is actually *obnoxious* for me.
> 
> The best way to learn, is to learn it all correctly. Being told the incorrect information and practicing it is the issue I have with WarOwl's videos.
> 
> This brings me to another thing which is Valve's MM Timers. Round Time, and Bomb Timer are different compared to actual competitive play. Valve is also teaching players to play incorrectly off the start.


that's the word i was looking for. his voice is indeed very fake and i just can't understand how people justify his nonsense. if anything, he should be taking notes from gb james' content back in the 1.6 days. his instructional videos were actually something where you could sit down and watch, then walk away with solid foundation and theory to apply in practical scenarios.


----------



## el gappo

SteelOwls new videos


----------



## mega_option101

I watched him do those live on stream this morning


----------



## PolyMorphist

This one was really useful for me. I never knew I was making so many mistakes when doing something as 'simple' as peeking an angle. I recommend every watch it, even the LEM+ dudes


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> His voice is way too fake, and is actually obnoxious for me.


I got the feeling he was doing a bad joker impression and decided that he liked the sound of it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Bleeeeuuggghhh, speak of the devil.



My opinion on WarOwl: I've watched quite of his videos out of sheer boredom but never really follow anything he says, his voice isn't annoying to me but I still don't like him for the sheer fact that it's like he's trying to teach 6 year olds how to play.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My opinion on WarOwl: I've watched quite of his videos out of sheer boredom but never really follow anything he says, his voice isn't annoying to me but I still don't like him for the sheer fact that it's like he's trying to teach 6 year olds how to play.


I'm guessing it's been a very long time since you were in Silver, but those are the sorts of people who make up the bulk of the silver players.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Those tutorial videos by WarOwl are meant for complete newbies to CounterStrike, who would be overwhelmed by all but the most basic information. While I do agree that that particular awp video shows nothing useful, and that WarOwl should have been demonstrating situations that would actually occur in-game, talking about things like side-strafing and correct positions to play is catering to a different skill level to the people the video is aimed at.


It really isn't though. To learn CS, you need to learn the absolute basics. Side Strafing is a BASIC movement mechanic. Correct positioning is BASIC. The largest issue besides aim in silver is positioning. One issue I actually have with CS:GO is the fact that people no longer play in public servers to actually learn the game before they start playing in a more competitive environment. People aren't learning the absolute basics and are being tossed into a Casual MM.

People can continue to say, WarOwl videos aren't catered to the anyone but the new players, but theres a much larger issue at hand. You can't teach new players the basics, yet not even point out the very basic elements. WarOwl skips out on too many basic aspects of CS:GO.


----------



## funkmetal

So I moved my monitor closer so instead of it being ~4 feet away it's ~1 foot away and I gotta say I noticed a drastic improvement. That paired with using a 4:3 res now (1280x960 IIRC) I feel I'm doing much better. Doesn't help that 3 times last night on my GN3 Rank up game something happened each time to keep me from it till I snapped. 1st game was a cheater, 2nd was a Smurf/Cheater, and 3rd was a MG1 and his GF who had a new account and was playing with him and being completely useless. This 3rd one was the last straw and finally snapped. TK'ed them till I was kicked and took my 30 minute cool down. I know I shouldn't have but I was literally yelling at my friend in TS I was so pissed and I never yell in TS. 152 Comp wins and the 1st time being kicked from a game for my own actions.


----------



## fartman

I doubt that it matters what res you use as long as you get a solid 150+ fps. If i had a less desirable rig i would use 1024 just for fps. I have dual gtx 780 EK watercooling tho







so im playing 1080P @144hz


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> I doubt that it matters what res you use as long as you get a solid 150+ fps. If i had a less desirable rig i would use 1024 just for fps. I have dual gtx 780 EK watercooling tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so im playing 1080P @144hz


Yeah lol, I usually play at 1440p maxed and get 250+ fps constantly with my rig. It just feels easier to aim at 4:3 and see heads and get headshots


----------



## el gappo

Steel is on fire right now, getting knife entry kills in practice







No manners.

Think they are about to play a match with Cloud9 in a minute if you want to watch.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> I doubt that it matters what res you use as long as you get a solid 150+ fps. If i had a less desirable rig i would use 1024 just for fps. I have dual gtx 780 EK watercooling tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so im playing 1080P @144hz


Less input lag on the lower resolutions actually. Extremely minor though.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Less input lag on the lower resolutions actually. Extremely minor though.


Just speculating, but shouldn't native have less input lag, since it doesn't have to be scaled?


----------



## tlatch89

Hey guys I have a n00b question.

So I finally have a PC that can game very well. I bought CS GO and started playing for the first time since 8 years ago (source). Really cool game.

I have a 1080p monitor with a 60hz refresh rate. With the settings at full I get anywhere from 100-200FPS. If I turn V-sync on it's locked at 60FPS. With V-sync on you can easily notice the smoother (slower) game-play due to the lower amount of frames. But shouldn't my monitor only allow 60 frames per second even when it says I'm getting 100+?

Just kind of odd and was wondering why that happens. Needless to say I keep the v-sync off now.. CS is such a fast paced game haha.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlatch89*
> 
> Hey guys I have a n00b question.
> 
> So I finally have a PC that can game very well. I bought CS GO and started playing for the first time since 8 years ago (source). Really cool game.
> 
> I have a 1080p monitor with a 60hz refresh rate. With the settings at full I get anywhere from 100-200FPS. If I turn V-sync on it's locked at 60FPS. With V-sync on you can easily notice the smoother (slower) game-play due to the lower amount of frames. But shouldn't my monitor only allow 60 frames per second even when it says I'm getting 100+?
> 
> Just kind of odd and was wondering why that happens. Needless to say I keep the v-sync off now.. CS is such a fast paced game haha.


v-sync off will give you less mouse lag.

60fps x2 = 120fps (8.33ms). 120frames = 2x 60hz = 2 (8.33ms) gpu frames to 1 (16.66ms) frame on monitor

You always wanna equal 1:1 frame/fresh rate or 2:1 , 3:1 etc to get a smooth transition. If you are getting 100-200fps it doesn't equal 2:1 or 3:1 which creates small tearing. Some point around 7:1 like 500fps you won't notice any tearing even if the fps is odd to the fresh rate


----------



## tlatch89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> v-sync off will give you less mouse lag.
> 
> 60fps x2 = 120fps (8.33ms). 120frames = 2x 60hz = 2 (8.33ms) gpu frames to 1 (16.66ms) frame on monitor
> 
> You always wanna equal 1:1 frame/fresh rate or 2:1 , 3:1 etc to get a smooth transition. If you are getting 100-200fps it doesn't equal 2:1 or 3:1 which creates small tearing. Some point around 7:1 like 500fps you won't notice any tearing even if the fps is odd to the fresh rate


Is there a way to keep v-sync on and have the same mouse speed? It seems like it would be better to play @60FPS as long as I can turn quickly.

Or is there a way to sync it to 120FPS so the tearing you mentioned doesn't occur?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlatch89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> v-sync off will give you less mouse lag.
> 
> 60fps x2 = 120fps (8.33ms). 120frames = 2x 60hz = 2 (8.33ms) gpu frames to 1 (16.66ms) frame on monitor
> 
> You always wanna equal 1:1 frame/fresh rate or 2:1 , 3:1 etc to get a smooth transition. If you are getting 100-200fps it doesn't equal 2:1 or 3:1 which creates small tearing. Some point around 7:1 like 500fps you won't notice any tearing even if the fps is odd to the fresh rate
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to keep v-sync on and have the same mouse speed? It seems like it would be better to play @60FPS as long as I can turn quickly.
> 
> Or is there a way to sync it to 120FPS so the tearing you mentioned doesn't occur?
Click to expand...

yes.

Locate Steam folder (if installed on C: in program files (x86)

Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg

Open notepad and add: fps_max 120 . The value 120 is the frames, so input 60 to get 60fps etc.

file - Save as goto Steam\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg

save filename: autoexec.cfg


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Less input lag on the lower resolutions actually. Extremely minor though.


Really? I noticed 0 difference in mouse feel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> v-sync off will give you less mouse lag.
> 
> 60fps x2 = 120fps (8.33ms). 120frames = 2x 60hz = 2 (8.33ms) gpu frames to 1 (16.66ms) frame on monitor
> 
> You always wanna equal 1:1 frame/fresh rate or 2:1 , 3:1 etc to get a smooth transition. If you are getting 100-200fps it doesn't equal 2:1 or 3:1 which creates small tearing. Some point around 7:1 like 500fps you won't notice any tearing even if the fps is odd to the fresh rate


I tried locking to 60 on a 60 hz monitor and it caused a constant tear line on the centre of the screen. I don't think there's any way to stop tearing, other than Vsync.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Really? I noticed 0 difference in mouse feel.
> I tried locking to 60 on a 60 hz monitor and it caused a constant tear line on the centre of the screen. I don't think there's any way to stop tearing, other than Vsync.


I have Vsync off and get zero tearing. 144Hz display getting an almost constant 300FPS.


----------



## HAGGARD

If you can't cope with tearing or want a microstutter-less as possible experience, you can use modified VSYNC at the cost of a maximum amount of 1 refresh cycle input lag instead of the multiple refresh cycles input lag you get with usual VSYNC.
Most think VSYNC simply caps your framerate at refresh rate. But it doesn't cap your framerate at all and that's the problem really. With triple buffering, the GPU is free to keep rendering frames at any rate. VSYNC simply controls the buffer swap of the GPU, i. e. it allows the front buffer that feeds the monitor to be filled with new frame data only when the monitor is ready to start a new refresh cycle. The problem here being that finished frames queue up and are displayed one after the other, leading to input lag of minimum 1 refresh cycle up to 3 refresh cycles.
The trick is to first limit CPU pre-rendering to 1. Now the back buffers don't get data to queue frames with beyond 2 refresh cycles of input lag. The next step is to use fps_max to cap your framerate just below refresh rate (e. g. refresh rate of 144Hz, fps_max value of 143.9). Your GPU will not get to queue up frames because the monitor refreshes slightly quicker than the rendering process is set to last but frames will still be delivered to the monitor right when a refresh cycle starts. So you end up with a maximum of 1 refresh cycle of input lag, which is more than bearable at 120+Hz and in exchange you get rid of microstutter and tearing.

Just try it yourself. Enable triple-buffered VSYNC in-game and mouse around, then hit the game wth fps_max. Things get a lot snappier instantly. When you disable VSYNC next, there's hardly a difference in terms of responsiveness.

One problem is that ideally you'd want a monitor capable of >129Hz since you need at least 128fps to be able to process and more importantly, send out 128 data packets to a server per second. With 144Hz that's no problem naturally, with 120Hz you'd have to use custom resolutions to see if you can push it to 129Hz.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My opinion on WarOwl: I've watched quite of his videos out of sheer boredom but never really follow anything he says, his voice isn't annoying to me but I still don't like him for the sheer fact that it's like he's trying to teach 6 year olds how to play.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's been a very long time since you were in Silver, but those are the sorts of people who make up the bulk of the silver players.
Click to expand...

My starting rank was Gold Nova Master, and when I quit playing valve competitive I was DMG. I get your point although I don't see how "Stop Scope Flick Fire" is going to help any newbie when awping. At least WarOwl now acknowledges they we're bad tips it seems.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My starting rank was Gold Nova Master, and when I quit playing valve competitive I was DMG. I get your point although I don't see how "Stop Scope Flick Fire" is going to help any newbie when awping. At least WarOwl now acknowledges they we're bad tips it seems.


Good positioning will help out new players with bad aim because then they've got to make a much smaller correction to hit someone. If they run out in the open like Warowl was suggesting they've got to be able to hit some crazy flick shots to even have a chance. At least he admitted he wasn't doing things the right way.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I have Vsync off and get zero tearing. 144Hz display getting an almost constant 300FPS.


I think they made an update to the Source engine a while ago that really reduced tearing. Back when I started playing it used to be a bit irritating.


----------



## waylo88

I've literally never had tearing though and I've never used Vsync. As long as your FPS is higher than your refresh rate, there shouldn't be any visible tearing. When you locked your FPS, did you do it at exactly 60? I have noticed that if I lock my FPS at a number, the game will alternate between that and one frame lower quite a bit. It was probably going 60-60-60-59-60-60-60-59 etc... causing your image to tear. Try locking it to like 61 or 62 and I bet it wouldnt tear anymore.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Good positioning will help out new players with bad aim because then they've got to make a much smaller correction to hit someone. If they run out in the open like Warowl was suggesting they've got to be able to hit some crazy flick shots to even have a chance. At least he admitted he wasn't doing things the right way.


Absolutely agree with this.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've literally never had tearing though and I've never used Vsync. As long as your FPS is higher than your refresh rate, there shouldn't be any visible tearing. When you locked your FPS, did you do it at exactly 60? I have noticed that if I lock my FPS at a number, the game will alternate between that and one frame lower quite a bit. It was probably going 60-60-60-59-60-60-60-59 etc... causing your image to tear. Try locking it to like 61 or 62 and I bet it wouldnt tear anymore.


I did fps_max 60. Unlike normal tearing, there was a tear line in the exact centre of the screen that moved up and down. Afterburner on screen display said 60 fps. I could get 120+ FPS back then, so it dropping shouldn't have been an issue.

I think I ended up locking it to 70 FPS and didn't have much of a problem. I later realized that locking to 130 FPS felt worse than unlocked on my 120 hz monitor. I suspect it was because I was not using raw input, which ties the mouse movement to frame rate somehow according to skylit.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Just speculating, but shouldn't native have less input lag, since it doesn't have to be scaled?


I thought so too, but the input lag from scaling is even less. Like I said it was extremely minor for both cases. I'll see if I can find that article that did the benchmark.


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I thought so too, but the input lag from scaling is even less. Like I said it was extremely minor for both cases. I'll see if I can find that article that did the benchmark.


Na, that's true. With LCD monitors the native resolution has the least lag. Might not be much with the latest models, especially if they have something like a "game mode", but that's just how it is.


----------



## MR-e

a good day to bet! went in on torqued vs rhythm and walked out with a few dollars worth of skins. then went with dismay on following bet because i've played with some of their players back in 1.6 days and knew it was no where close to being a 6% odd









won a field tested ak redline and a bunch of random skins that i sold to get a m4 desert strike! the redline i got was surprisingly very nice quality for a field tested. all the ones i see on market place are super scratched up. could it be possible the skin had been misgraded?


----------



## funkmetal

So I'm going to shamelessly self promote XD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So tomorrow (Jan. 5) is my brithday and I've decided to do a 100+ Case opening for it and stream it. If you're interested in watching just follow @ 



 and thanks @zemco999 for helping with the keys


----------



## spacetoast31

steam servers are crap tonight. So dumb, please gaben, have more of our money to provide more trash!


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I'm going to shamelessly self promote XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So tomorrow (Jan. 5) is my brithday and I've decided to do a 100+ Case opening for it and stream it. If you're interested in watching just follow @
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks @zemco999 for helping with the keys


you got a follow







always willing to support the ocn crew! do you have an eta on what time you'll be starting? might watch if im home from work in time.


----------



## el gappo

I'll tune in Funky














PapaBiceps vs Olofmiester 1v1 B03 for an AWP Asimov FT







A lot of F bombs understandably.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> a good day to bet! went in on torqued vs rhythm and walked out with a few dollars worth of skins. then went with dismay on following bet because i've played with some of their players back in 1.6 days and knew it was no where close to being a 6% odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> won a field tested ak redline and a bunch of random skins that i sold to get a m4 desert strike! the redline i got was surprisingly very nice quality for a field tested. all the ones i see on market place are super scratched up. could it be possible the skin had been misgraded?


I'm happy for you, I bet on Torqued in the Torqued vs Dismay match







You reckon there's any base to the accusations that Torqued threw the match?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> you got a follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always willing to support the ocn crew! do you have an eta on what time you'll be starting? might watch if im home from work in time.


Not sure yet but it will probably be in the afternoon EST sometime


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> a good day to bet! went in on torqued vs rhythm and walked out with a few dollars worth of skins. then went with dismay on following bet because i've played with some of their players back in 1.6 days and knew it was no where close to being a 6% odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> won a field tested ak redline and a bunch of random skins that i sold to get a m4 desert strike! the redline i got was surprisingly very nice quality for a field tested. all the ones i see on market place are super scratched up. could it be possible the skin had been misgraded?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










That's Field Tested?!?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I'm going to shamelessly self promote XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So tomorrow (Jan. 5) is my brithday and I've decided to do a 100+ Case opening for it and stream it. If you're interested in watching just follow @
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks @zemco999 for helping with the keys


I'll tune in if i'm not in class. Also Happy Birthday!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> steam servers are crap tonight. So dumb, please gaben, have more of our money to provide more trash!


If only it was so easy. The servers are fine, they're just being DDOS'd. It's not just Steam Servers, its a section of the Amazon Servers on the East Coast.

This has to be one of the funniest trade offers I've gotten....


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> a good day to bet! went in on torqued vs rhythm and walked out with a few dollars worth of skins. then went with dismay on following bet because i've played with some of their players back in 1.6 days and knew it was no where close to being a 6% odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> won a field tested ak redline and a bunch of random skins that i sold to get a m4 desert strike! the redline i got was surprisingly very nice quality for a field tested. all the ones i see on market place are super scratched up. could it be possible the skin had been misgraded?


That looks pretty much as good as my FT Redline. It only had one tiny noticable scratch which I put a sticker and a nametag on


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If only it was so easy. The servers are fine, they're just being DDOS'd. It's not just Steam Servers, its a section of the Amazon Servers on the East Coast.
> 
> This has to be one of the funniest trade offers I've gotten....


I got one yesterday for my Stat Kara Fade and Stat AWP Asiimov (FT) and they said I would get 700 Pounds Stearling. I mean if you're going to look legit at least know the prices of the items you're trying to scam XD

EDIT: Forgot I actually took a screenie of it XD


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If only it was so easy. The servers are fine, they're just being DDOS'd. It's not just Steam Servers, its a section of the Amazon Servers on the East Coast


This also happened 2 nights ago as well. Last night for craps and giggles, we threw workout on tgere, started t side and got wrecked that whole match. Constant rubber banding. If everyone reports the server, does the match get voided? Even though, chances are one of them didnt do it since they came out on top


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> I'm happy for you, I bet on Torqued in the Torqued vs Dismay match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You reckon there's any base to the accusations that Torqued threw the match?


It's hard to say, from what I saw of the previous night on steel's stream, JDM was off point and even the casters noticed and started dubbing him col. whiffington, LOL. i just figured torqued with 2 standin's and having previous experience playing with the dismay guys, it was worth it to throw a few bucks at dismay. steel made a cheeky comment after beating rhythm stating that dismay was a "pug" made the win much more fun







admittedly, the first map had me


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> It's hard to say, from what I saw on the previous night on steel's stream, JDM was off point and even the casters noticed and started dubbing him col. whiffington, LOL. i just figured torqued with 2 standin's and having previous experience playing with the dismay guys, it was worth it to throw a few bucks at dismay. admittedly, the first map had me


I wouldn't honestly be surprised based on who's on that team, mOE specifically because based on his Twitch stream he does it for the money now at least, not the love of the game (Can't judge him before he was famous because I've always seen him as one of the bigger streamers as long as I've played CS)


----------



## LDV617

Anyone else get any big winnings on Torqued vs Dismay?

I didn't bet on Torqued vs Rhythm because the odds weren't worth the risk, but if I had seen that Dismay game before it went live I gladly would've put 5-10 on Dismay









Shame


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I wouldn't honestly be surprised based on who's on that team, mOE specifically because based on his Twitch stream he does it for the money now at least, not the love of the game (Can't judge him before he was famous because I've always seen him as one of the bigger streamers as long as I've played CS)


exactly, i wouldn't put it pass them either. that 16-0 win on mirage definitely had me raise an eyebrow.


----------



## funkmetal

Well, the case opeing is over and the number of Blues I got was unreal, ~175 cases opened and ~98% were blues


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Well, the case opeing is over and the number of Blues I got was unreal, ~175 cases opened and ~08% were blues


Well, at least you got two coverts worth about $10 each









Totally worth it right?


----------



## lolllll117

I think i remember seeing a video where someone analyzed how much money he got in return from opening several thousand cases and it turned out to be around 66% of the money spent on keys.


----------



## chemicalfan

Really wish Valve would rebalance it, considering the skins actually cost them nothing to produce. Case opening is a waste of time at the moment.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Really wish Valve would rebalance it, considering the skins actually cost them nothing to produce. Case opening is a waste of time at the moment.


How would you rebalance it, yet not cause a issue with the current market system? It's fine the way it is IMO. Certain items are more rare, the way it should be. Plus this allows all the people who made these skins make even more money, and they'll continue to make skins.

The whole case opening can be extremely rewarding at times, or really frustrating at times. At the end of the day, you're gambling when opening cases.

Valve is looking for a Software Engineer - Anti-Cheat. Interesting....

http://www.valvesoftware.com/jobs/job_postings.html


----------



## chemicalfan

Do you open cases?

As someone who doesn't mind a gamble (as I know you do!), I would never bet on a 99+% chance of a loss, on the hope that I would win. 99+% comes from funkmetal opening those 150 cases and getting 98% blues, and I bet that the other 2% weren't all worth more than 1 key's worth. Some cases, not even the top skins pay for a key (at least, in the UK, excluding knives of course).

As lolllll117 said, an average 66% return $ for $ (although I'm surprised it's as much as that). So, a key here costs £1.50, so on average I'd get £1 back. Except.....the massive skew in the market value means that while the mean value is £1, I'd imagine that the median value is sub-10p. So, that's why I refuse to open cases.

You're right in that Valve can't fix it in any dramatic way now, as too many people are involved. If they suddenly made it more "profitable" to open cases (at least got rid of some of the skew), you'd risk wrecking people's betting inventories. If you made it such that you don't get anything less than mil-spec from a case, and the lower skins only come from drops, at least it might provide a bit more incentive for people to open cases. I just don't know how that would affect the market/betting scene.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If you made it such that you don't get anything less than mil-spec from a case, and the lower skins only come from drops, at least it might provide a bit more incentive for people to open cases. I just don't know how that would affect the market/betting scene.


It would just lower the prices of those skins to the point that it wouldn't be worth buying keys to open cases to get them because they'd become so common. The reason skins are expensive is rarity and demand - if you make it easier to get them then the prices will just drop. With cases you're best off selling them, or accepting it's a real gamble and you'll probably lose money, but at the same time you could get lucky and get a really rare knife and be several thousand richer.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The whole case opening can be extremely rewarding at times, or really frustrating at times. At the end of the day, you're gambling when opening cases.
> 
> Valve is looking for a Software Engineer - Anti-Cheat. Interesting....
> 
> http://www.valvesoftware.com/jobs/job_postings.html


I always made fun of my friends for buying scratch tickets and cigarettes, now I gamble hundreds on cs skins, I need help









jk I'm winning, got a StatTrak Desert Strike the other day ^^

Also that's great news, hope they hire supex0 DD


----------



## waylo88

I think the odds of getting anything worthwhile in a case are like...WAY too low. You shouldn't be able to open 100 cases and literally get all blues. That's kinda ridiculous. I'm not saying you should get knives though either. Just something decent is all.

That said, that's the reason I throw $5 max at cases a month. I just don't see the value in spending tons on keys. Sure, you may eventually get something awesome, but it's value will likely not counter everything you've spent. I'd rather just buy whatever I want. It's not as fun, but at least I'm not just pissing money away.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I think the odds of getting anything worthwhile in a case are like...WAY too low. You shouldn't be able to open 100 cases and literally get all blues. That's kinda ridiculous. I'm not saying you should get knives though either. Just something decent is all.
> 
> That said, that's the reason I throw $5 max at cases a month. I just don't see the value in spending tons on keys. Sure, you may eventually get something awesome, but it's value will likely not counter everything you've spent. I'd rather just buy whatever I want. It's not as fun, but at least I'm not just pissing money away.


Contradictorily, I opened 8 cases recently and got 6 purples, 2 of which were stattrak, and 2 blue.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Contradictorily, I opened 8 cases recently and got 6 purples, 2 of which were stattrak, and 2 blue.


Did it pay off, money wise?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I think the odds of getting anything worthwhile in a case are like...WAY too low.


you could say they are... _waylo_


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Did it pay off, money wise?


For what the skins are worth, yes, maybe I broke even, or gained a key or 2.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Did it pay off, money wise?
> 
> 
> 
> For what the skins are worth, yes, maybe I broke even, or gained a key or 2.
Click to expand...

And for a similar scenario, I opened 7 cases on new years eve, and I got 6 blues and one purple, and 2 blues were stattrak. I did not even make a key back from selling everything.


----------



## Rit

Typically I sell stuff at the end of every month, keep one crate, and use the money that I got from selling stuff to get a key. Have not used any of my own money yet.


----------



## dmasteR

Thought this was rather interesting.
Quote:


> What's your favorite game and why?
> Probably CounterStrike GO, because it's still one of the most air-tight shooters and game modes ever made. (Never got hooked on 1.6, so it's new to me!)


http://www.pcgamer.com/show-us-your-rig-boss-keys-cliff-bleszinski/


----------



## el gappo

I like cliffy. He was on the JRE podcast a while back saying he was working on a 'proper' competitive fast paced FPS for the PC. So hopefully he takes something from CS with project bluestreak!

Just had a funny inferno game with some friends. Facing a team of ruskies, one guy was pretty blatant with his cheats in warm up so it was just a question of when he was going to toggle back on.

Managed to ace the first pistol round with a jumping KQLY shot from balcony onto a guy on bridge with the USP! Obviously they called hacks and he turned on CT side after getting stomped for 13 odd rounds and we lost but it was worth it for that one round









Reluctantly changed my sense down from 5 to 3 today(800 dpi). Almost half of what it was but I'm getting used to it a bit now(Dropping 30's left and right but my awping is balls). Still mega high so I can hit those Hiko 180's!


----------



## waylo88

'Ol Cliffy needs to get himself some better headphones.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> 'Ol Cliffy needs to get himself some better headphones.


Processor: Intel Core i7 4930K 3.4GHz (overclocked to 4.5GHz to 4.8GHz)

Whats that even supposed to mean.... lol

Flying V vs Tempo Gaming had me sweating....


----------



## Imprezzion

Woo yeah me as well even tho I had only a low-med bet on FlyingV. Now let's see if Adapt or Mouz can surprise me








Put all my $0.04-0.08 random drop mess on them









EDIT: Oh, the Adapt match is already done. Oh well byebye x2 $0.04 P250 Sand Dune skins


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Woo yeah me as well even tho I had only a low-med bet on FlyingV. Now let's see if Adapt or Mouz can surprise me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put all my $0.04-0.08 random drop mess on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, the Adapt match is already done. Oh well byebye x2 $0.04 P250 Sand Dune skins


ADAPT vs Mouz? You mean Adapt vs ex-IBP right? lol

The nearly 5X max bet. Didn't even realize I accidently clicked on a non-max bet skin until I was taking the SS's.



Time to wait for CSGL to do the Draft.....


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah I meant 2 different matches. I had 6 sub $0.10 skins. Bet 2 on Adapt and 3 on Mouz vs LDLC. Which they will ofcourse never ever win in a BO5 but hey.. surprises happen


----------



## Kyal

if anyone has a spare esea 1week feel free to throw it this way








edit;
got one


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Woo yeah me as well even tho I had only a low-med bet on FlyingV. Now let's see if Adapt or Mouz can surprise me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put all my $0.04-0.08 random drop mess on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, the Adapt match is already done. Oh well byebye x2 $0.04 P250 Sand Dune skins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADAPT vs Mouz? You mean Adapt vs ex-IBP right? lol
> 
> The nearly 5X max bet. Didn't even realize I accidently clicked on a non-max bet skin until I was taking the SS's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to wait for CSGL to do the Draft.....
Click to expand...

























Do you give betting advice?









Edit: i see you changed your avatar into something fitting as well.


----------



## chemicalfan

Speaking of cases, was watching Pasha's stream last night, and heading into Cache, he was busy pwning during the "waiting for players" bit. Nothing strange there. Warmup starts, so there's like 30 seconds on the clock, he brings up the menu, drops into inventory (I presume, it was in Polish







), buys a key (I think) which takes about 25 seconds, then he opens a Vanguard case, and gets a Karambit Case Hardened. I couldn't believe what I was watching (and neither could he, judging his reaction!). He even missed most of the pistol round (and disturbed his wife) through shouting and celebrating. I've no idea how many cases he's opened ever (lol, probably thousands), but this was a single case, looked like a last minute decision, and he gets an amazing drop!


----------



## funkmetal

Well, finally caved in and got ESEA. If anyone wants to add me here's my profile

http://play.esea.net/users/751311


----------



## SheepMoose

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14349

ESEA live in Aus.









Does anyone have two guest passes they wouldn't mind sending me for a friend and I? Would love to try out ESEA before paying for it.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14349
> 
> ESEA live in Aus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have two guest passes they wouldn't mind sending me for a friend and I? Would love to try out ESEA before paying for it.


servers are down atm, they were terrible at launch haha 30-40% choke & 5-7variance. theyre working on fixing it atm.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Speaking of cases, was watching Pasha's stream last night, and heading into Cache, he was busy pwning during the "waiting for players" bit. Nothing strange there. Warmup starts, so there's like 30 seconds on the clock, he brings up the menu, drops into inventory (I presume, it was in Polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), buys a key (I think) which takes about 25 seconds, then he opens a Vanguard case, and gets a Karambit Case Hardened. I couldn't believe what I was watching (and neither could he, judging his reaction!). He even missed most of the pistol round (and disturbed his wife) through shouting and celebrating. I've no idea how many cases he's opened ever (lol, probably thousands), but this was a single case, looked like a last minute decision, and he gets an amazing drop!


hmmm i must have missed that bit!
yeah he doesn't really do massive case openings ever so it really was just single case opening luck


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> hmmm i must have missed that bit!
> yeah he doesn't really do massive case openings ever so it really was just single case opening luck


Must have been ~23:15 GMT, I was surprised he was that excited seeing that he'd had at least $350 in donations in the 45 minutes I was watching. I mean, he could probably buy one in the market anyway, right?


----------



## Rit

Noob Question: If the "quality' or skins do not affect the performance of the gun, why are people paying ridiculous prices for looks?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Noob Question: If the "quality' or skins do not affect the performance of the gun, why are people paying ridiculous prices for looks?


epeen

edit: Just to clarify, no skins in any way, have _any_ effect on performance. There was a great reddit post comparing skins to women's purses. It's just Valve acknowledging a consumer based society and feeding the sheep to the sharks. I recognize this and have spent ~$200 on keys in my 2 years of playing xD


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> epeen


That's what I was afraid that it was, but I was hoping people were smarter than that...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Noob Question: If the "quality' or skins do not affect the performance of the gun, why are people paying ridiculous prices for looks?


You can make a huge amount of money from it, either by betting or trading. Also it gives you something to personalise your game with, which some people enjoy - either the looks or the rarity. You can always just sell everything at a later date, and providing you're smart about it you'll probably make money, so think of it as an investment rather than a straight up purchase.

Buying a bunch of keys and opening cases isn't that much of a smart idea because you're pretty much guaranteed to lose money.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

You can also look at skins like you're just leasing them so to speak, depending on if you buy them from the market.

Let's say you buy an Awp Redline for $13 which is basically the current market price, then a month later you want to buy a game on sale but just paid the bills and it turns out you can't purchase said game without breaking your budget. At this point, you can sell the Awp Redline and if the price has generally stayed the same, you can get the game you want, but since valve takes a 15% out of every item sold, you'll only get about $11 back. However, you used it for an entire month, so the weekly cost of owning that awp was around 50 cents, and if you played CSGO every day and used the awp at least once a day, then well, your money was well spent, and in the end you didn't spend much anyways.

The absolute best way to get skins though is to buy from bet gods who end up cashing out their items for paypal and usually sell items for 20% less than market price, or even lower. The second best way is to buy keys from a dealer for $1.85 each and buy the skins you want that way. In the end, you can still resell them at any given time.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i have bought an extra vanguard pass ...its worth 7 bucks or so...if anyone has an interesting trade i would like to hear what you have?


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i also have a factory new m4a1 basilisk...its worth 3.00$+the vanguard pass... lol if anyone wants to trade for these items add me -my steam id is -cptnighthawk666


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Noob Question: If the "quality' or skins do not affect the performance of the gun, why are people paying ridiculous prices for looks?


Fusion Racing has it spot on.

People like myself enjoy the cosmetic feature they added to CS:GO. Gives it your own personal feel so to say, plus it's a investment I've made a LOT of money from via betting. I end up cashing out a lot of inventory to real money via paypal, and then keep a % of my skins that I can use personally.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> hmmm i must have missed that bit!
> yeah he doesn't really do massive case openings ever so it really was just single case opening luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have been ~23:15 GMT, I was surprised he was that excited seeing that he'd had at least $350 in donations in the 45 minutes I was watching. I mean, he could probably buy one in the market anyway, right?
Click to expand...

especially when there's people like motar2k out there who donate several thousand dollars to players like him








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You can also look at skins like you're just leasing them so to speak, depending on if you buy them from the market.
> 
> Let's say you buy an Awp Redline for $13 which is basically the current market price, then a month later you want to buy a game on sale but just paid the bills and it turns out you can't purchase said game without breaking your budget. At this point, you can sell the Awp Redline and if the price has generally stayed the same, you can get the game you want, but since valve takes a 15% out of every item sold, you'll only get about $11 back. However, you used it for an entire month, so the weekly cost of owning that awp was around 50 cents, and if you played CSGO every day and used the awp at least once a day, then well, your money was well spent, and in the end you didn't spend much anyways.
> 
> The absolute best way to get skins though is to buy from bet gods who end up cashing out their items for paypal and usually sell items for 20% less than market price, or even lower. The second best way is to buy keys from a dealer for $1.85 each and buy the skins you want that way. In the end, you can still resell them at any given time.


I knew there was such a thing as a key dealer, but i didn't know about the betters selling their skins like that. makes sense though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> especially when there's people like motar2k out there who donate several thousand dollars to players like him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was such a thing as a key dealer, but i didn't know about the betters selling their skins like that. makes sense though.


Yep, bettors like myself normally sell skins around 25% of market price. Sometimes even less depending on the skin, or the amount of skins people buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you give betting advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i see you changed your avatar into something fitting as well.


I don't give betting advice so to say. If you need help though, I can direct you to the right resources.

It's really hard for me to even give advice to anyone. I have such a large inventory, where i'm able to toss a lot of money on underdogs often and if I lose I can make it up later on the day, or the next day. Not many people have a inventory to do such a thing.

Oh also, for those who didn't know. MouseSports is playing LDLC at the moment in a BO5 for FaceIT


----------



## lolllll117

I don't have a massive inventory, but i like to throw cheap skins >$1 into bets sometimes just to see what happens.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I don't have a massive inventory, but i like to throw cheap skins >$1 into bets sometimes just to see what happens.


This is exactly what I do. Unfortunately I missed the dismay vs torqued game


----------



## dezahp

Thank god I have ESEA and CEVO. Valve matchmaking servers are so completely trash. Won't bother playing matchmaking to get my LEM back for a while until these trash servers stop lagging/rubber banding. I don't care if they are getting DDOS'ed or not, they should have some measures to counter it by now if they are with all the money they make from this game.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, bettors like myself normally sell skins around 25% of market price. Sometimes even less depending on the skin, or the amount of skins people buy.


Woah, what? Do you mean 25% *off*? If you really did mean 25% OF market price, message me because I'm interested


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, bettors like myself normally sell skins around 25% of market price. Sometimes even less depending on the skin, or the amount of skins people buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, what? Do you mean 25% *off*? If you really did mean 25% OF market price, message me because I'm interested
Click to expand...

^^^ what he said


----------



## Caldeio

I hate this game.

I keep getting deranked. I do so good, and then there smurfs or hackers. IDK what it is, but my morale goes way down and then I get reranked.
I have 127 matches and I've learned the main guns, most maps and the camp/push spots.
I have 900 some hours total mostly of idle lobby time. People love to rag on that too.
I did one match on faceit, but it seemed like they where euro servers or something? I have a 60hertz monitor as well and I don't think I get any benefit even though I have 300fps
Main servers, get horrible lag, my ping goes crazy. I should get 25-35. Nowadays it' 50-65 and then the bad servers. Where it rubberbands like crazy and my ping is 3000k along with everyone else.








My friends are gold nova 2+ and I do pretty dang good on them but I mostly play solo unfortunately.

Should I just delete?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I hate this game.
> 
> I keep getting deranked. I do so good, and then there smurfs or hackers. IDK what it is, but my morale goes way down and then I get reranked.
> I have 127 matches and I've learned the main guns, most maps and the camp/push spots.
> I have 900 some hours total mostly of idle lobby time. People love to rag on that too.
> I did one match on faceit, but it seemed like they where euro servers or something? I have a 60hertz monitor as well and I don't think I get any benefit even though I have 300fps
> Main servers, get horrible lag, my ping goes crazy. I should get 25-35. Nowadays it' 50-65 and then the bad servers. Where it rubberbands like crazy and my ping is 3000k along with everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends are gold nova 2+ and I do pretty dang good on them but I mostly play solo unfortunately.
> 
> Should I just delete?


Nope, sounds like you need to work at it somewhere besides matchmaking especially since you solo que anyways. Have you tried CEVO PUG? I think this would be a solid option for you! I know FaceIt works for North America, but I have never personally tried it besides the Tournament system. Try out CEVO and report back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Woah, what? Do you mean 25% *off*? If you really did mean 25% OF market price, message me because I'm interested


Haha, typed it from the iPad and I missed a letter F guys! Yes its supposed to say 25% off market.


----------



## chemicalfan

Are all the skin prices on the market going up at the moment? Still looking at a MAG-7 Hazard MW, wish I'd hit the button when it was £0.72, now it's at £1.70 and seems to be increasing every day


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, sounds like you need to work at it somewhere besides matchmaking especially since you solo que anyways. Have you tried CEVO PUG? I think this would be a solid option for you! I know FaceIt works for North America, but I have never personally tried it besides the Tournament system. Try out CEVO and report back!
> Haha, typed it from the iPad and I missed a letter F guys! Yes its supposed to say 25% off market.


Thanks! I'll try it tomorrow









Yeah if you go from csgo:lounge to the market. What csgo:lounge reports is normally higher than market. So you lose a bit, then you have to sell at a "loss" like a .07c item you sell for .03/.04c. Then that same item will show up as .08c or .09c on csgo:lounge. At least it works that way for me








It's better to sell it through private correct?

(I've made about 30$ in skins on csgo:lounge since ESL ONE starting with a .09c skin. I also have a souvenir case from ESL ONE (inferno). It's 5$, been thinking about opening it or selling. I might stream the opening! Hopefully it's factory new, or a skin better than 5$







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Are all the skin prices on the market going up at the moment? Still looking at a MAG-7 Hazard MW, wish I'd hit the button when it was £0.72, now it's at £1.70 and seems to be increasing every day


It's the market, there should be price graphs, see if it's an upward trend, stabilizing, or downward. You might just have to buy now


----------



## Imprezzion

Played one match yesterday. First match since like, 20 Dec. Was Mirage and I love that map on CT but hate it on T. Can't ever get a good entry spot..

Luckily I had an amazing team with 4 friendly guys and none of us had negative k/d's at the end of the round. Matchmaking at it's finest as well. 10 players, 10 MGE's.

I had the fewest amount of stars but a great k/d and some wicked entry frags with my AWP on CT. Was holding mid and just kept peeking different angles in the window, jumping over to the left side, sitting in the middle, shoulder peeking the right side and even just ignoring window and going for connector peeks.
And the funny thing is.. They just kept coming mid.. usually even with more then 1 guy. All peeking one by one








Ended up 10-5 on CT in rounds with like a 18-6 K/D lol.

On the T side I couldn't really get AWP entry's cause they played SO passively there was no one to shoot with the AWP lol..
We went 5 man AK every round and pretty much traded rounds of and on after losing the pistol and following rounds to make it 10-8. We did win 16-12 in the end tho.

As for betting: I am really mad I didn't bet on the Adapt vs WinOut match.. I had the feeling Winout would take it and I could've made a metric ton of skins there...

Now, I got a low bet on Desecrate and a medium one on DAT so let's see if either one of them pays out.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Are all the skin prices on the market going up at the moment? Still looking at a MAG-7 Hazard MW, wish I'd hit the button when it was £0.72, now it's at £1.70 and seems to be increasing every day


Not all skin prices went up, but many of them have been going up since the Holiday. That skin though looks like its been going up even before the Holiday strikes. Send me a message with your steam name!

Edit: steam profile URL preferbaly.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I hate this game.
> 
> I keep getting deranked. I do so good, and then there smurfs or hackers. IDK what it is, but my morale goes way down and then I get reranked.
> I have 127 matches and I've learned the main guns, most maps and the camp/push spots.
> I have 900 some hours total mostly of idle lobby time. People love to rag on that too.
> I did one match on faceit, but it seemed like they where euro servers or something? I have a 60hertz monitor as well and I don't think I get any benefit even though I have 300fps
> Main servers, get horrible lag, my ping goes crazy. I should get 25-35. Nowadays it' 50-65 and then the bad servers. Where it rubberbands like crazy and my ping is 3000k along with everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends are gold nova 2+ and I do pretty dang good on them but I mostly play solo unfortunately.
> 
> Should I just delete?


Why give up?

I love CS, been played since Source only (it's 5-6 years now) but really, I don't think I'm going to quit anytime soon







Meh, cheaters and smurfs are everywhere, you can't fix that, Valve just doesn't care and pretends to be working hard to ban them, but they are too busy counting their money... I hate hackers/smurfs' arrogance and would love to puch them in the face just because they ruin everyone's experience.

BUT.... You can't do that! And violence only brings more violence, so that's not the solution, hahaha. SO...
I'm working to find my own solution myself, or at least a workaround. Before, I used to start arguing and swearing at them hoping that they would at least feel bad about themselves and what they were doing (I consider hackers and smurfs the same thing, they're losers..) but I realized that this attitude would get me nowhere. AND my performanced dropped and I couldn't get any more good shots. Not to mention how mad and angry I became, and I would also be mad at people surrounding me at home. because of some stupid cheaters on a videogame? no way!
What I'm doing now since a few days, and seems to be working real good (don't know if anyone or maybe everyone has already started doing this lol) is just BLOCKING THE COMMUNICATION with every member of the opposing team during warmup. I won't be reading or hearing a word from them for the whole match. Their information doesn't matter at all, so this is the best to do, in my opinion.
This way I am able to focus 100% on my game and get perfect shots most of the time.
I understand sometimes you get blatant wallhackers that prefire you in a ridiculous way, but, hey, you can still do something for that, like not peeking, waiting for them, and prefire like they do! Sound is your best friend here, hackers are usually low skilled idiots that cannot handle good competition, so just play their game, and they will suck for the whole game even if they see you hours before through a wall. And if they start prefiring earlier, or just wallbanging you, well, my friend, you are just helping the overwatch find more proofs to mark that noob as a cheater. This should result in faster (and more guaranteed) bans.
I would also avoid playing solo as most of the time you are unlucky and find trolls/terrible noobs in your team, or even worse, someone that will just randomly ragequit. Find at least 3 people you can play with everytime, and you're good to go for ranking up









Also, watch videos about using grenades, I don't know your rank, but most of the people cannot rank because they just think about buying big guns every round and ignore TACTICS, which is so important when you move to the higher skill groups. A good smoke or flashbang could change the whole round outcome, never forget it







youtube helps a lot here since there are heaps of videos about how to smoke the spots for easier rushing or defense.
Hope this helps







I know most of you already knew all this but hey, that's my advice


----------



## MR-e

First bets of 2015 are going well, lost a few underdog bets but steady so far. Going in with daT and SKDC next








bets were done with $5-10 skins, nothing extravagant like dmaster


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> First bets of 2015 are going well, lost a few underdog bets but steady so far. Going in with Dat and SKDC next


You doing that on CSGOL? I really want to start betting a bit too. My inventory sucks big time.


----------



## MR-e

yessir, csgolounge is where the skin betting takes place! although i've heard of real money betting sites but that's too much for my blood lol.


----------



## chemicalfan

The only real money betting site I could find, while it looked nice, was based in Columbia or something - no thanks. No guarantee they won't just empty your account one day, qq.

Sexpot - those bets, did you do research or did you leave it to chance? I know very little about most of those teams :s
(to be fair, I know very little outside of the top 10 teams)


----------



## MR-e

research, research, and some more research! a little bit of reading can pay off big time. you never know what you might filter from the mass of troll posts from hltv, esea, reddit, twitter etc. i recall reading one of the myrev guys posting, "bet at your own risk." that was a big red flag that would have been nice if the match wasn't over turned. as noted earlier, dismay vs torqued was from personal experience of playing against and with them in the past. odds were too good not to go with a solid bet.

i work in It so there's always a stream up of some type of cs go match. this helps keeping in the loop with how teams are performing in game vs what you read on their stat page. as always, go into a bet with the mindset of, "rip skins" and get butterflies when you "ez skins, ez lyfe"









my first venture into betting, i was doing research and getting good results. then i got lazy and kinda went yolo for a bit and saw disastrous results so now it's back to the grind.


----------



## kyrios2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> You doing that on CSGOL? I really want to start betting a bit too. My inventory sucks big time.


Check out Csgo Betting Reddit page for good information. Really you should start watching games so you get a feel for players. And just start out using guns that are literally 5 cents and you can work up from there.

I had two big bets yesterday.

15 on Winout for a 80 dollar profit.
and 100 on elevate. for a 90 dollar profit.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Why give up?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I love CS, been played since Source only (it's 5-6 years now) but really, I don't think I'm going to quit anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, cheaters and smurfs are everywhere, you can't fix that, Valve just doesn't care and pretends to be working hard to ban them, but they are too busy counting their money... I hate hackers/smurfs' arrogance and would love to puch them in the face just because they ruin everyone's experience.
> 
> BUT.... You can't do that! And violence only brings more violence, so that's not the solution, hahaha. SO...
> I'm working to find my own solution myself, or at least a workaround. Before, I used to start arguing and swearing at them hoping that they would at least feel bad about themselves and what they were doing (I consider hackers and smurfs the same thing, they're losers..) but I realized that this attitude would get me nowhere. AND my performanced dropped and I couldn't get any more good shots. Not to mention how mad and angry I became, and I would also be mad at people surrounding me at home. because of some stupid cheaters on a videogame? no way!
> What I'm doing now since a few days, and seems to be working real good (don't know if anyone or maybe everyone has already started doing this lol) is just BLOCKING THE COMMUNICATION with every member of the opposing team during warmup. I won't be reading or hearing a word from them for the whole match. Their information doesn't matter at all, so this is the best to do, in my opinion.
> This way I am able to focus 100% on my game and get perfect shots most of the time.
> I understand sometimes you get blatant wallhackers that prefire you in a ridiculous way, but, hey, you can still do something for that, like not peeking, waiting for them, and prefire like they do! Sound is your best friend here, hackers are usually low skilled idiots that cannot handle good competition, so just play their game, and they will suck for the whole game even if they see you hours before through a wall. And if they start prefiring earlier, or just wallbanging you, well, my friend, you are just helping the overwatch find more proofs to mark that noob as a cheater. This should result in faster (and more guaranteed) bans.
> I would also avoid playing solo as most of the time you are unlucky and find trolls/terrible noobs in your team, or even worse, someone that will just randomly ragequit. Find at least 3 people you can play with everytime, and you're good to go for ranking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, watch videos about using grenades, I don't know your rank, but most of the people cannot rank because they just think about buying big guns every round and ignore TACTICS, which is so important when you move to the higher skill groups. A good smoke or flashbang could change the whole round outcome, never forget it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube helps a lot here since there are heaps of videos about how to smoke the spots for easier rushing or defense.
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know most of you already knew all this but hey, that's my advice :thumb
> 
> 
> 
> :


I'm gonna try that.
I actually end up muting one or two players every few matches on my own team. (every now and then i should say) There talking in weird voices, there mic crackles and sounds like poo (they leave it on), play music, talk when I'm last guy left and I'm trying to listen to steps/shots. I had one foreign guy to me, yell at me where the enemy was, and they weren't even there most of the time. I'm sure i was getting trolled.

Here's an example: Just kept shouting on Dust...tunnels!, car!...etc When the enemy was on A plant. LOL









I'll practice a lot of smokes with the maps posted here where you can see where they land. I also watch a lot of pro matches on csgo:lounge. I for sure don't know them all, but I know some good ones. Inferno is my best map.









Signed up for CEVO! Gonna play a match when i get back from the BMV. Guess im gonna play now. It's too cold, truck wouldn't fire over. Battery dead now.


----------



## Caldeio

Cevo was the same. My second match my team told me I sucked and made me leave. I wasn't even bottom score board.

First match, I did poop.
I think I just need a new game.


----------



## kyrios2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Cevo was the same. My second match my team told me I sucked and made me leave. I wasn't even bottom score board.
> 
> First match, I did poop.
> I think I just need a new game.


Counter strike takes tons of practice and patience. You really need to hit up hours of deathmatch so you know the spray of all the guns and how to buy correctly. Also if you can grab 1-2 friend you can get way better results.

dont get discouraged! you can do it


----------



## Obyboby

So I'm going to make my first bet ever.
I am probably going to bet on Desecrate vs SKDC, choosing the latter. What do you guys think? I will be betting the cheapest skins of my inv to try the system out so no big deal if I lost.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So I'm going to make my first bet ever.
> I am probably going to bet on Desecrate vs SKDC, choosing the latter. What do you guys think? I will be betting the cheapest skins of my inv to try the system out so no big deal if I lost.


Make sure you read the rules. Specifically this one:
Quote:


> In some cases, if your potential reward value is very low, generally below 0.3, there is a chance you may not win something (besides get your initial items back).
> In addition to this rule: in some cases, where the odds are highly in favour of one team and you bet on the favoured team, you may end up without any winnings at all. Reason being: more people bet on the winning team than the total amount of items lost. In these cases, potential reward values become irrelevant. It all depends on the total amount of items placed on the match.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Make sure you read the rules. Specifically this one:


OMG. Thanks for pointing that out. Will have to read the rules carefully before trying to bet then.









I see lots of people suggest betting on Desecrate instead, despite the odds being in great favor of SKDC. Mumble Mumble

Edit: Meh, I can't even place my bet. The servers are under high load and can't do anything atm. -.-'


----------



## AL1ReZa

Is there anyway to get the keys for free?
how can i trade my cases?


----------



## aaron302

I don't think so, i wish there was


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Just finished watching the dAT vs HR game, it was sooo close! In the end I think S1mple was just too good with that awp, dAT just wasn't able to shut him down during the first half on Mirage. RIP skinz.


----------



## MR-e

dang, dAT didn't pull through







oh well, on to next game!


----------



## SheepMoose

Interesting 48 hours of trading.

Bought a Battlescared M9 Blue Steel off the steam market for $185. Then the prices went up to $220 (they don't sell for that though). Someone didn't realise and accepted my trade of the M9 + FT AWP Asiimov for their Karambit blue steel. ~$50 profit on my end. Then someone offered me a Stattrak Well Worn M9 Blue Steel, currently selling at $310.

EZ money EZ life.
Unsure how long I'll keep this stattrak knife for though. We'll see.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

ill take the knife if its free lol.......just joking...ive spent 40 on keys and still nothing at all


----------



## el gappo

oooooooh RIP Inventory. Somebody is going to get grounded! http://steamcommunity.com/id/enriQUE-

Check out the prices


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> oooooooh RIP Inventory. Somebody is going to get grounded! http://steamcommunity.com/id/enriQUE-
> 
> Check out the prices


This guy cheated on a Alt Account.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This guy cheated on a Alt Account.


lol geniuses installing cheats on the same OS as their main.

At least he probably didn't get his credit card stolen, as is probably pretty likely to happen when downloading hacks.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This guy cheated on a Alt Account.


Unlucky bud









Some of the nicer looking skins that seem to be making there way over from the workshop -


















All the engraved style skins look so awesome. Going to have to try and get the whole collection.

Edit: The update is out, my client wont update though.


----------



## SheepMoose

Any news on what this update is for? Aside from the Mirage fix. That's a given.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Any news on what this update is for? Aside from the Mirage fix. That's a given.


.
Quote:


> COMMUNITY MARKET
> Keys purchased from the Steam Community Market are given a seven-day trade and market restriction.
> GAMEPLAY
> Reduced P250 ammo from 5 magazines to 3.
> Reverted CZ nerf to ammo and fire rate.
> MISC
> Added the Chroma Case, that features new finishes for knives.
> Added UI for showing multiple offers.
> MAPS
> Mirage
> Fixed a bug where players could clip through a wall near CT spawn
> Removed center scaffolding near hole to CT sniper position
> Train
> Extended buyzone for T spawn
> Further optimizations
> Dust2
> Fixed bullet penetration through arch models in tunnels
> Fixed collision for door top of mid
> Added Goose to Goose
> Facade
> Updated radar
> Fixed fade distance on props
> Updated player clips in areas where bomb could be lost


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> .


My wallet is going to kill me >.>


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Some of the nicer looking skins that seem to be making there way over from the workshop -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the engraved style skins look so awesome. Going to have to try and get the whole collection.
> 
> Edit: The update is out, my client wont update though.


Wow, i'm going to have to step it up if i ever continue making skins!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet is going to kill me >.>
Click to expand...

must... resist... urge to spend all my money









I thought i didn't like the stained skins when i first got my knife so i planned on selling it, but i think i've kind of grown attached to it. So unless there's an M9 Bayonet skin like one of those but for the same price of my current knife, i don't think i'll be swapping out knives any time soon.


----------



## Imprezzion

Sooo does this mean the CZ is basically back to normal?

EDIT: Bollocks... CSGOLounge bots down AGAIN.. wanted to go max bet on Nostalgie but can't cause those items are in my CSGO Inventory...


----------



## SheepMoose

No, damage is still nerfed.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Sooo does this mean the CZ is basically back to normal?
> 
> EDIT: Bollocks... CSGOLounge bots down AGAIN.. wanted to go max bet on Nostalgie but can't cause those items are in my CSGO Inventory...


Draw time is still long, and kill reward is still 100.


----------



## lolllll117

So now that there are new knife skins on the market, perhaps it's a good time to sell my knife? i'm assuming that the market price for all knives that aren't the new ones are going to go down as the demand for them dies.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> So now that there are new knife skins on the market, perhaps it's a good time to sell my knife? i'm assuming that the market price for all knives that aren't the new ones are going to go down as the demand for them dies.


Now would actually be the worst time to sell a lot of items because i believe most people are gonna be selling skins left and right to get the new skins, including the new knives.

Right now the best thing to do IMO is to sell any chroma cases you get and wait a few weeks for prices to stabilize on some items. The second best thing you could do is open a single chroma case and hope for the best.


----------



## chemicalfan

THE CZ IS BACK!!!!!








I bet it's totally balanced now, as in, it's a tough choice between the 5-7/Tec-9/CZ. They should have nerfed the Tec-9 to help with that though, maybe that's a future patch (in fairness, nerfing pistols is generally a good move anyway)

What's the crack with this case? Is it a brand new case solely with knives in it?! Or is there no new case at all, just a bunch of new finishes?

And is there really a goose in goose now? WHERE'S MY BOILER?









Edit: Whoa, I see the Chroma case doesn't just have knives in it! Dang, a couple of nice skins in there! How much are the cases selling for at the moment?

Edit 2: Checked on my phone, about £6.70 at the moment, lol! Presuming a key is still £1.50, it might be worth opening one if you get a drop, but not worth buying & opening by a long shot. I guess you could bet it for a decent stake?


----------



## Obyboby

I really want to get a knife, what's the best way to do it? I'm not willing to spend real money, just slowly trade till I get enough skins to trade one. But my inventory is so bad... Just a few $3 skins which I want to keep and heaps of cheap crap..
I love the Karambit but would be so happy even with a Bayonet.









Or ate least a nice skin for my m4a1...or ak...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I really want to get a knife, what's the best way to do it? I'm not willing to spend real money, just slowly trade till I get enough skins to trade one. But my inventory is so bad... Just a few $3 skins which I want to keep and heaps of cheap crap..
> I love the Karambit but would be so happy even with a Bayonet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or ate least a nice skin for my m4a1...or ak...


If you are not willing to spend money to get better skins/a knife, then you really only have two choices, the third is something I would NEVER do in your situation.

1. Trading up, just like you said. Takes wayy too much time to get anywhere. I say this from my week and a half experience of going from 2 dollars to 9.

2. Betting. This requires tons of research and knowledge of teams if you don't want to lose it all.

3. Selling your skins and opening cases. This is automatically 743358879876 times more risky than yolo betting.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If you are not willing to spend money to get better skins/a knife, then you really only have two choices, the third is something I would NEVER do in your situation.
> 
> 1. Trading up, just like you said. Takes wayy too much time to get anywhere. I say this from my week and a half experience of going from 2 dollars to 9.
> 
> 2. Betting. This requires tons of research and knowledge of teams if you don't want to lose it all.
> 
> 3. Selling your skins and opening cases. This is automatically 743358879876 times more risky than yolo betting.


I'm trying to bet now for the first time, last night it was too busy. Do you think gathering info from csgo betting on reddit would be enough for a start?


----------



## Blackops_2

Would like a knife as well. Since i became unranked though i've gotten a number of case drops and some decent 2-3$ skin drops. Weird. I haven't played competitive in so long i'm now unranked but hell i get cases almost weekly it seems. New skins are awesome.

CZ is back IMO, it's balanced like it should despite my liking the original better. Firerate and capacity has returned. Though as Dmaster noted draw time is looooong. Like QQing to reload to avoid the animation makes it longer than just waiting on the animation.


Spoiler: Gun Skin pics


----------



## Obyboby

I hate how so many people are trading knives and crazy skins on CSGOL and I'm sitting here with this crappy inventory. Someone plz gift me a good skin to start off..


----------



## marduke83

I figured I would end up paying enough money on cases and keys before I got a knife so I just bought one (before x-mas when prices were actually reasonable and I had some spare spending money which would have gone towards games anyway) Got a MW flipknife slaughter. Wanted a butterfly knife, but the styles I like are over $200. It's worth about $40 more than what I paid for it, so not really complaining


----------



## Obyboby

But..but...paying nearly $200 for a digital weapon skin for a videogame... :O :O :O Is it really worth it?


----------



## chemicalfan

If you're streaming, you can't really do with a standard knife, it looks so noob.

It's just a shame that the cheapest knife is like £30 now, it's insane. Wouldn't be so bad if case opening wasn't stupid (no idea how many keys it would take statistically to open a knife, but I'm sure it would cost hundreds)


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> But..but...paying nearly $200 for a digital weapon skin for a videogame... :O :O :O Is it really worth it?


I paid nowhere near that for my knife (I'm not spending that much for a knife), plus I had some wallet money from other skins and sticker capsules left over to soften the blow. Like I said, I was going to use the spare money (which literally was pure splurge spending money) on gaming stuff anyway. I had already opened $100 worth of cases earlier in the year and the best I got was a Deagle Conspiracy, so buying one was a better option and I could get a design I like rather than possibly getting a battlescarred Safari Mesh.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> I paid nowhere near that for my knife (I'm not spending that much for a knife), plus I had some wallet money from other skins and sticker capsules left over to soften the blow. Like I said, I was going to use the spare money (which literally was pure splurge spending money) on gaming stuff anyway. I had already opened $100 worth of cases earlier in the year and the best I got was a Deagle Conspiracy, so buying one was a better option and I could get a design I like rather than possibly getting a battlescarred Safari Mesh.


Also, you're Aussie, so not having a hard time with money i guess xD well that's none of my business anyway, no offense meant







and you obviously can do anything you want with your money. Meh, I don't know.. Personally, I'm not willing to put more than 20 euros for a skin. Even though, I think I have already wasted 30-40 euros on cases since I had my account. Bloody temptation... It's probably best to get rid of the cases straight away because whenever I see one in my inventory I immediately feel like opening one lol. And I eventually end up doing it and finding a stupid p90 skin. I remember opening three cases in a row and finding the exact same P90 skin, omg!!!!!!!















Best skin i dropped so far was just an emerald stripe ak47, and the best case I got gave me a deagle conspiracy -.-''


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Also, you're Aussie, so not having a hard time with money i guess xD well that's none of my business anyway, no offense meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you obviously can do anything you want with your money. Meh, I don't know.. Personally, I'm not willing to put more than 20 euros for a skin. Even though, I think I have already wasted 30-40 euros on cases since I had my account. Bloody temptation... It's probably best to get rid of the cases straight away because whenever I see one in my inventory I immediately feel like opening one lol. And I eventually end up doing it and finding a stupid p90 skin. I remember opening three cases in a row and finding the exact same P90 skin, omg!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best skin i dropped so far was just an emerald stripe ak47, and the best case I got gave me a deagle conspiracy -.-''


No offense taken mate







I work very hard for my money, but I make a fairly good living. That temptation is the exact reason I don't open cases anymore, because you say 'oh I'll just open 5', by the time you've finished you have bought more to open.. haha.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> No offense taken mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work very hard for my money, but I make a fairly good living. That temptation is the exact reason I don't open cases anymore, because you say 'oh I'll just open 5', by the time you've finished you have bought more to open.. haha.


Yea, no kidding, now if only I can understand how to make some good bets maybe I can at least get something like an ak vulcan or similar... I'm not that fussy, a knife can wait.








Can't wait to finish working, I want to play so bad now. LOL


----------



## chemicalfan

Can you use a trade-up contract to get a knife?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can you use a trade-up contract to get a knife?


Nope


----------



## SheepMoose

I'm an absolute idiot. :/ Just got scammed for my knife.
And this, my friends, is what's wrong with people in general. So many people just out there trying to get rich.


----------



## Blackops_2

If we're talking serious prices it's all over priced lol. It's digital wallpaper that doesn't physically exist and is sold over and over and over again. My MW Jaguar skin is worth 21.40$ right now lol. I've wanted Company of Heroes 2 Ardennes Assault since christmas and wont pay 40$ for it. How insane is that? It's ludicrous really.

I told myself i paid 15$ for the game i'd give myself roughly a 60$ budget to work with for skins. And i've done just that mostly, i'm probably a little over. I do have decent skins though, they're not top of the line or anything but they're not bad to look at









AWP Corticera FN
p250 Franklin MW won this yesterday, not bad really
p250 Undertow FN
M4A1-SD Nitro FN
M4A4 Griffin MW
AK 47 Jaguar MW
CZ 75 Hexane Stattrak FN
USPS Guardian FN

20+ cases that i've accumulated. By no means the best inventory but not bad IMO, though i might miss my M4A4 X-Ray FN i had.

CSGO Lounge will be the key to getting a knife. Will ultimately just have to nut up and bet. That or pay 50-60$ if I really really want a knife.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I'm an absolute idiot. :/ Just got scammed for my knife.
> And this, my friends, is what's wrong with people in general. So many people just out there trying to get rich.











What's the story?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I'm an absolute idiot. :/ Just got scammed for my knife.
> And this, my friends, is what's wrong with people in general. So many people just out there trying to get rich.


Greed..turning people into a****les since ever. Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the story?


Just the typical stuff.
Need money, overlooking certain things, being stupid. Dude had good CSGOlounge rep though.

steamrep thread is here if anyone wants to read up on it:

http://forums.steamrep.com/threads/report-76561198028695321-csgo-counter-strike-global-offensive-items.88425/


----------



## Obyboby

We should really start talking about bets and get some skins guyz


----------



## Blackops_2

Who knows maybe all these new awesome knife skins will cause the older ones to loose a little popularity the price drop.


----------



## Obyboby

OMG, I can never place a damn bet on CSGOL!!!!!!!!!

It keeps giving me error 24 on the steam page where I should accept the bet. It's driving me insane. Already tried another browser, same error. How do I fix this?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Just the typical stuff.
> Need money, overlooking certain things, being stupid. Dude had good CSGOlounge rep though.
> 
> steamrep thread is here if anyone wants to read up on it:
> 
> http://forums.steamrep.com/threads/report-76561198028695321-csgo-counter-strike-global-offensive-items.88425/


Bah, can't open at work








But yeah, you can't rush these things, especially with a knife on the table








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Who knows maybe all these new awesome knife skins will cause the older ones to loose a little popularity the price drop.


I posted the same thing on reddit about half hour ago! lol
Considering my limit would be like £15, I'm highly sceptical haha

@Oby - you can't fix it, it's a server issue. CSGL is more popular than they can cope with, lol
During DHW, I only managed to place a couple of bets, took hours of retrying. Also, it's "SP betting", meaning you don't get the odds you see when you place the bet, you get the odds at the start of the match. This isn't good most of the time, but equally, they could get better. But, if you're pretty near the $0.30 return threshold, if the odds drift down you'd end up set for less than $0.30, and you get nothing but your original stake back. Really put me off CSGL betting to be honest


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> @Oby - you can't fix it, it's a server issue. CSGL is more popular than they can cope with, lol
> During DHW, I only managed to place a couple of bets, took hours of retrying. Also, it's "SP betting", meaning you don't get the odds you see when you place the bet, you get the odds at the start of the match. This isn't good most of the time, but equally, they could get better. But, if you're pretty near the $0.30 return threshold, if the odds drift down you'd end up set for less than $0.30, and you get nothing but your original stake back. Really put me off CSGL betting to be honest


It's really annoying, way too popular. But I want to get some skins.... drops and cases are such a ripoff


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, when you get wiped out, you'll find the market seems like much better value for money


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, when you get wiped out, you'll find the market seems like much better value for money


Whaaaaat
c'mon, I can't believe there is no way to get some nice skins. I'm not greedy, just want a few nice ones. How can all these people have all those knives and gorgeous expensive skins otherwise? I can't believe they're all paying for them!


----------



## chemicalfan

Somewhere along the line, someone is paying for them. And when it comes to betting & trading, that only works because people are losing out.

You only need to search Youtube or even watch an approrpriate Twitch stream to see the amount of money people spend on case opening, it's insane. Videos of 100 case openings are very common - work it out, that's like 200 euro on keys. Mostly getting <$0.10 skins.


----------



## Obyboby

So I noticed I had this message during one the many times I tried to bet. Too bad I didn't see it till now -.-''

Greetings from csgolounge.com!

Your account has been marked as a possible duplicator. In order for your trade to be processed/bumped at csgolounge.com, we need to confirm that the item has been legitimatly obtained. This will be completed by our bots checking that the item is tradable. Within 5 minutes of you accepting the trade, the item will be sent back to you. Failure to accept this offer will result in your Steam account being permanently suspended from csgolounge.com

Protection code: 09CF
M:2038 T:a

© 2015 by Borewik
Powered by Steam (?)

Now I'm afraid my account is blocked from CSGOL. What the heck, I havent even seen this! I'm trying to bet from my browser. This is not fair!!!


----------



## chemicalfan

Just chill out and see what happens, don't panic yet. Worst case, you'll have to create a new Steam account for betting, and transfer items between your main and your betting Steam account (doesn't need CSGO, you can trade in items anyway). Bummer is, the 7 day delay Steam imposes (and the 28 day delay on new accounts)

Anyway, you should know by now! All ok?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just chill out and see what happens, don't panic yet. Worst case, you'll have to create a new Steam account for betting, and transfer items between your main and your betting Steam account (doesn't need CSGO, you can trade in items anyway). Bummer is, the 7 day delay Steam imposes (and the 28 day delay on new accounts)
> 
> Anyway, you should know by now! All ok?


yes I do have a secondary account and already considered that option... Still getting errror (24) when trying to bet, stupid csgolounge. -.-''

Edit: I think this error is related to the internet connection of this computer..Will try again tonight at home.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So I noticed I had this message during one the many times I tried to bet. Too bad I didn't see it till now -.-''
> 
> Greetings from csgolounge.com!
> 
> Your account has been marked as a possible duplicator. In order for your trade to be processed/bumped at csgolounge.com, we need to confirm that the item has been legitimatly obtained. This will be completed by our bots checking that the item is tradable. Within 5 minutes of you accepting the trade, the item will be sent back to you. Failure to accept this offer will result in your Steam account being permanently suspended from csgolounge.com
> 
> Protection code: 09CF
> M:2038 T:a
> 
> © 2015 by Borewik
> Powered by Steam (?)
> 
> Now I'm afraid my account is blocked from CSGOL. What the heck, I havent even seen this! I'm trying to bet from my browser. This is not fair!!!


Just...lol

This is actually a new type of trade offer scam going around. CSGOL will not block you from trading or betting at any time, do not trade with this guy. Cancel the offer and any others like it.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Just...lol
> 
> This is actually a new type of trade offer scam going around. CSGOL will not block you from trading or betting at any time, do not trade with this guy. Cancel the offer and any others like it.


Thanks, I had this feeling. Scammers are everywhere


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> So now that there are new knife skins on the market, perhaps it's a good time to sell my knife? i'm assuming that the market price for all knives that aren't the new ones are going to go down as the demand for them dies.
> 
> 
> 
> Now would actually be the worst time to sell a lot of items because i believe most people are gonna be selling skins left and right to get the new skins, including the new knives.
> 
> Right now the best thing to do IMO is to sell any chroma cases you get and wait a few weeks for prices to stabilize on some items. The second best thing you could do is open a single chroma case and hope for the best.
Click to expand...

yes i meant sell it before the market is flooded with everyone trying to sell their stuff. Too late for that now though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If you're streaming, you can't really do with a standard knife, it looks so noob.
> 
> It's just a shame that the cheapest knife is like £30 now, it's insane. Wouldn't be so bad if case opening wasn't stupid (no idea how many keys it would take statistically to open a knife, but I'm sure it would cost hundreds)


i think statistically, there's around 0.1-0.3% of a chance that you will unbox a covert or a knife. Although that might vary based on what case you are opening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Who knows maybe all these new awesome knife skins will cause the older ones to loose a little popularity the price drop.


Indeed. my knife has already lost about $10 market value.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the story?
> 
> 
> 
> Just the typical stuff.
> Need money, overlooking certain things, being stupid. Dude had good CSGOlounge rep though.
Click to expand...

CSGOL and Steam rep (+rep profile comments) mean next to nothing since anyone can just give cheap crap away for +rep.

Always look to see how old their account is, how much money they've spent on it level wise (although this doesn't mean a lot in some cases), and look on steamrep.com to see if they have any current reports. In the case of this guy, he has 3 unconfirmed reports before you even stepped in.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I'm an absolute idiot. :/ Just got scammed for my knife.
> And this, my friends, is what's wrong with people in general. So many people just out there trying to get rich.


Send Valve a email and tell them you got scammed. If you need to cash out, there are much better ways to cashing out. I know Cyborg buys knifes, and depending on the knife, I may be interested in it as well.

You guys need to be way more careful with getting scammed. If it looks wrong, or too good to be true, it is. Have someone like myself double check the trades if you really need to.

Using CSGL to do any cashing out is a terrible idea. Like I said theres much better methods.


----------



## chemicalfan

Glad the avatar is back


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I'm an absolute idiot. :/ Just got scammed for my knife.
> And this, my friends, is what's wrong with people in general. So many people just out there trying to get rich.
> 
> 
> 
> Send Valve a email and tell them you got scammed. If you need to cash out, there are much better ways to cashing out. I know Cyborg buys knifes, and depending on the knife, I may be interested in it as well.
> 
> You guys need to be way more careful with getting scammed. If it looks wrong, or too good to be true, it is. Have someone like myself double check the trades if you really need to.
> 
> Using CSGL to do any cashing out is a terrible idea. Like I said theres much better methods.
Click to expand...

Yes, please consult zemco, dmaster, myself, or hell, anyone else here and get a second opinion before doing any expensive trades. It might save you in the long run.

I really hate seeing people get scammed, and I usually try to help them out by getting people to mass report the scammers but after the last one I did I feel like there's no point to it.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i think statistically, there's around 0.1-0.3% of a chance that you will unbox a covert or a knife. Although that might vary based on what case you are opening. .


So, assuming you got the cases (you don't have to buy them), you're spending between £533-£1600 on keys?!?

No thanks.

Edit: And that's not even a guarentee of a knife!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So, assuming you got the cases (you don't have to buy them), you're spending between £533-£1600 on keys?!?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Edit: And that's not even a guarentee of a knife!!!!!!!!


Or you could buy 1 key and get a knife straight away, but only if you have a shrine to GabeN and RNGesus.

Hopefully everyone hates the Ultraviolet knives so they get really cheap. Then I can have one.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm hoping one of the boreal forest bayonets get cheaper. Reminds me a lot of the source knife.


----------



## cloudzeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Well, finally caved in and got ESEA. If anyone wants to add me here's my profile
> 
> http://play.esea.net/users/751311


would you be interested in playing with me? Recently just got ESEA, and I'm DMG rank


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yes, please consult zemco, dmaster, myself, or hell, anyone else here and get a second opinion before doing any expensive trades. It might save you in the long run.
> 
> I really hate seeing people get scammed, and I usually try to help them out by getting people to mass report the scammers but after the last one I did I feel like there's no point to it.


This, always get advice from someone you trust unless you know what you're doing fully. Even then it's still good to get advice. Hell I still get advice from Zemco alot even though I'm technically considered a skilled trader XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> would you be interested in playing with me? Recently just got ESEA, and I'm DMG rank


Sure. I'm only GN2-3 on MM but I play alot better on ESEA usually. Whats your ESEA Profile link?


----------



## LDV617

I buddied you on ESEA funk, my handle is sm0ke1


----------



## Rit

Is there an [ocn] group on steam for CS:GO?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Is there an [ocn] group on steam for CS:GO?


There is indeed.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo

It's also posted in the OP which is filled with excellent content provided by PsYcHo29388!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i think statistically, there's around 0.1-0.3% of a chance that you will unbox a covert or a knife. Although that might vary based on what case you are opening. .
> 
> 
> 
> So, assuming you got the cases (you don't have to buy them), you're spending between £533-£1600 on keys?!?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Edit: And that's not even a guarentee of a knife!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

This also doesn't guarantee that you'll get a Karambit fade worth $1000+. You are much more likely to get like a 60 dollar flip knife or something.

here's a really good analysis of cases. according to this, stattrak Covert's are rarer than knives.


----------



## dmasteR

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/tradingcards/discussions/1/622954023422884592/

Good news!!! Read up!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/tradingcards/discussions/1/622954023422884592/
> 
> Good news!!! Read up!


Awesome. This is actually just what we needed








I only wish it came out sooner.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

*This post is dedicated to keep people from getting scammed and will be linked to the Original Post.*

1. Avoiding the most common scams

1-A. Phishing Links

Have your ever accepted a friend request from someone (who is normally steam level 0 in this case) and then immediately you receive a message from him saying something like "Hey, I just unbox this knife today, i do not know what value it is, can you please look and see for me? http://www.*steamcomnunitty*.com/screenshots/file=423423412" Take a real close look at the URL, and hopefully you can determine what is a phishing URL and what isn't, it may not always be the same. If you suspect that the URL that was sent to you is indeed a phishing link, do NOT under any circumstance, click it. Here is what could possibly happen if you do:

1. The URL will immediately make you download something that looks like a screenshot at first, only it's not, it's a .scr file which is disguised as a picture, and the .scr extension works like an .exe, so when you run this, your steam account will automatically send a trade offer to whoever sent you the link in the first place, causing you to lose your entire inventory.

2. The URL will send you to a fake steam page and ask you to login. If you login, your Email, Password, Steam account name, and steam account password will all be uploaded into a .txt file located either on a remote server by the phisher, or his own PC. Due to him having your email and password, steam guard will not help you one bit.

Here is a basic guide on this type of scam I was able to dig up:
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=232687419

1-B. Trade offer scams

So you just got a trade offer that has your most valuable items in it, and on the other person's end he added nothing, however, his message goes along the lines of:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Steam Guard: Your account will be credited the amount of $XX.XX USD, it will be available after the exchange. If you refuse the exchange, the amount will be refunded to the buyer.

Sincerely, Steam Community Administration
Reciever: YourSteamUsername
Pay: $XX.XX USD

Registration number: B10980M
VAT ID: LU22517916
IBLT Number: 25519716
________________________________________

After trade your Steam Wallet is active add funds here
http://store.steampowered.com/steamaccount/addfunds
If appears a problem contact
https://support.steampowered.com
© Valve Corporation. All rights reserved. All trademarks are
propert of their respective owners. (?)
(?) (?)
_______________________________________________________________


ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS decline offers like these. Steam wallet funds cannot be traded or transferred between accounts, and nobody from "Steam Community Administration" will ever state so.

Another type of Trade Offer scam that seems to be developing recently is trade offers from what looks like a CSGO Lounge Bot, however it's not. The Message will look like this in most cases:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



To be able to trade in csgolounge you need to put your items in the csgolounge inventory. We have updated the page so the trades will be as safe as possible.
To prevent the risk of fraud during the transaction and to ensure a faster transaction, the item(s) should be transferred to
csgolounge (BotUserName) bot.
When the trade has been confirmed, the items(s) will appear in your personal account on the site. In case of reverse exhange, the item(s) is automatically replaced by the
item of interest to you.
(we will only ask for the items you put up on csgolounge, not you whole inventory)
Build update: 1.0.009

Registration number: J10936K
IBLT NUMBER: 33927238
STEAMCODE: PR63Q

Date: 24.06.2014

if you have any questions of the update, please contact us: [email protected]

// csgolounge team

©2014 csgolounge Corporation. All rights reserved. All Trademarks are property of their respective owners in the US and other countries. (?) (?)


Again, always decline it. CSGO Lounge bots will never contact you or ask you to trade items to them to "verify" your account. The only time you will receive trade offers from them, is when you request to place a bet.

1-C. Fast/Quick Swapping
*This can be entirely avoided by using trade offers only.*

Say you're in a live trade with someone and you are trading a Factory New item that is worth $60 for someone else's Factory New item that is worth $60. You may think to yourself that "This is a fair trade in every way possible, there's no way I can get scammed." Well, sadly there is. While you are looking away or not paying attention (looking at the scammers chat messages), the scammer will take out the Factory New item, and put in the same item that is Minimal wear or field tested or even lower. These items will most likely cost A LOT less than the item you were trading for, for example the Black Laminate Factory New vs Minimal Wear price. Let's say that the scammer added a FT Weapon worth $15, and you didn't pay attention so you still have your $60 weapon still in the trade window. If you are not careful, you might end up accepting the trade and you will be out $45.

Another scenario of quick swapping is where the scammer will ask you to add something small to the trade if you're doing a 1-1 (say a $200 knife for his $300 knife). The Scammer will add a case or two and you'll do the same, but at the last second, he will remove his knife, and you will get no notification that would normally say something like "Is this a gift? This User has nothing in the trade window. Are you sure you want to trade?", if you don't double check the window, you will be out of a knife and whatever else you added.

2. Dealing with more advanced scams:

1-A. Middleman Trade Scams

Let's say you have a knife that you're selling for $150 paypal, and someone says that they will pay the price, but they want a middle man involved. A Middleman is someone who will hold the knife until the buyer sends the paypal payment to ensure a safe transaction. However, in this case, the middleman and the person buying the knife from you are both scammers. What will happen is the buyer will ask you to trade your knife to a trusted friend, however, the buyer/scammer has a friend of his own who will impersonate your friend and then most likely you, the buyer, and the buyer's friend will all get into a group chat. From there, if you are not cautious, you will end up trading your knife to the buyer's friend and you will lose your knife, and you will also never receive any money in paypal.

This trade can be easily avoided by talking to your friend verbally in TeamSpeak or on Skype. Plus, steam will give you plenty of signs that you are dealing with a scammer before you finish the trade. Just remember to always take live trades slow, and always check your items.

1-B. Paypal Scams

The first one is very simple. You have a buyer and he looks legit, says he will buy your knife for the asking price via paypal. He will send the payment, you will have your money, and you will trade him your knife thinking that you are in the clear. Wrong. Within a week, the buyer will send a ticket to Paypal support and claim he got scammed and never received his item. Paypal really doesn't give a crap so they just refund him the money ez pz. Now, you are out of a knife and however much he originally paid for it.

Second paypal scam isn't used as much anymore I believe, as it is very hard to fall for, but it is still around regardless. The buyer will once again offer you paypal for your knife or expensive item. Except this time he won't actually send you the money, he will send you an invoice and chances are if you are new to paypal or something, you may believe that he actually sent you the money, so you go ahead and trade him the knife but in reality, he just took your knife and gave you absolutely nothing in return.

Best way to determine if you should do a paypal trade with someone is to first check his steamrep by copying and pasting his profile link into the bar and click search. If he has one steamrep report, unconfirmed or not, DO NOT trade with him under any circumstance. Remove, Block, and Report him as well. If he has no reports, look at his steam profile. How many games does he have? Is his steam account fairly old? What is his steam level? People with a lot tied to their steam account generally are not going to scam people and risk getting banned on it.

1-C. Competitive scams

I don't know what else to call this scam, but it has been going around and it is very similar to a keylogger scam that I have listed above. Let's say you Solo-queue a lot in competitive and you don't have many friends. These guys who you play with in a game may add you and then they get all friendly with you, so you lobby up with them for a game or two more and after awhile they may want you to download TeamSpeak or some software and tell you that it'll help with your skill or strats or something like that. You think you are good friends with them at this point so you trust them and you end up downloading the software they gave you, only this software they gave you isn't really software at all, it's a keylogger. Once you run it, you can say goodbye to all of your inventory, and after they receive the items they will probably remove and block you, then change their names and steam URLs.

If you ever encounter these type of people but don't fall for their hat trickery, block and report them. If you do fall for it, open a steam support ticket and you will most likely get all your items back within a month or two. It takes awhile for a human from steam support to repond to tickets, as they get millions a day, or even more than that.

More resources to keep you safe and knowledgeable on trading

*Common Scams (most of this I already have re-written here)*
*Even more tips to avoid getting scammed*
*A Guide to CSGO trading by Flux*

_*Have questions about trading? Feel free to add me on steam. If I don't know something, I can easily direct you to the people who do know.*_


----------



## Wezzor

http://www.twitch.tv/cro_ - What's wrong with him?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/cro_ - What's wrong with him?


Nothing is wrong with him. Hes just having a good time. Cro is awesome!


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with him. Please kiss having a good time. Cro is awesome!


hahahah he is so sweaty


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Send Valve a email and tell them you got scammed. If you need to cash out, there are much better ways to cashing out. I know Cyborg buys knifes, and depending on the knife, I may be interested in it as well.
> 
> You guys need to be way more careful with getting scammed. If it looks wrong, or too good to be true, it is. Have someone like myself double check the trades if you really need to.
> 
> Using CSGL to do any cashing out is a terrible idea. Like I said theres much better methods.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Send Valve a email and tell them you got scammed. If you need to cash out, there are much better ways to cashing out. I know Cyborg buys knifes, and depending on the knife, I may be interested in it as well.
> 
> You guys need to be way more careful with getting scammed. If it looks wrong, or too good to be true, it is. Have someone like myself double check the trades if you really need to.
> 
> Using CSGL to do any cashing out is a terrible idea. Like I said theres much better methods.


Nothing I can really do now though, right? Valve say all trades are final, so I doubt I'd be able to get my knife back.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Nothing I can really do now though, right? Valve say all trades are final, so I doubt I'd be able to get my knife back.


Some people have been given a new knife because they were scammed I believe.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Some people have been given a new knife because they were scammed I believe.


My guess would be for Botnet attacks and compromised accounts that have steamguard enabled


----------



## SheepMoose

I sent them a ticket anyway. I guess the only thing I can do is hope they decide to give me the item back, although I'm doubtful.


----------



## cloudzeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> This, always get advice from someone you trust unless you know what you're doing fully. Even then it's still good to get advice. Hell I still get advice from Zemco alot even though I'm technically considered a skilled trader XD
> Sure. I'm only GN2-3 on MM but I play alot better on ESEA usually. Whats your ESEA Profile link?


I don't find I just wanna play with some people haha, http://play.esea.net/users/803452?tab=stats. I'm not good at ESEA either


----------



## cloudzeng

delete


----------



## cloudzeng

I'm really liking the AK47 Cartel from this drop, I love how the default AK looks so the Cartel is basically that with sone engraved markings in it, plus you can get stattrack on it, so I'm probably gonna buy one after the prices drop


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Nothing I can really do now though, right? Valve say all trades are final, so I doubt I'd be able to get my knife back.


Send the ticket ASAP. Let them know you were scammed. I know a few people who have gotten scammed like this, have gotten their items back!


----------



## wes1099

I am so freakin tired of CS:GO smurfs. I admit that I am not that amazing at the game and I don't even care that much about how good I am (my rank is usually between nova 2 and nova master).

My brother and I just got matched with 3 guys on brand new alt accounts, and they trolled us through the entire game, so we lost 16-0. Valve really needs to have some way of giving alt accounts the same ranks as main accounts, or just ban alt accounts all together.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am so freakin tired of CS:GO smurfs. I admit that I am not that amazing at the game and I don't even care that much about how good I am (my rank is usually between nova 2 and nova master).
> 
> My brother and I just got matched with 3 guys on brand new alt accounts, and they trolled us through the entire game, so we lost 16-0. Valve really needs to have some way of giving alt accounts the same ranks as main accounts, or just ban alt accounts all together.


Sorry but Valve and Steam is never going to do that. All they care about is money and one of the ways they make money is when cheaters buy extra accounts. One way they do this is when they put CS:GO on sale for people to buy extra copies which they do fairly often. It's not as often that people actually buy accounts just to smurf imo. People with newer accounts are usually people who got banned for cheating.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Sorry but Valve and Steam is never going to do that. All they care about is money and one of the ways they make money is when cheaters buy extra accounts. One way they do this is when they put CS:GO on sale for people to buy extra copies which they do fairly often. It's not as often that people actually buy accounts just to smurf imo. People with newer accounts are usually people who got banned for cheating.


Yeah I know, it just severely frustrates me.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am so freakin tired of CS:GO smurfs. I admit that I am not that amazing at the game and I don't even care that much about how good I am (my rank is usually between nova 2 and nova master).
> 
> My brother and I just got matched with 3 guys on brand new alt accounts, and they trolled us through the entire game, so we lost 16-0. Valve really needs to have some way of giving alt accounts the same ranks as main accounts, or just ban alt accounts all together.


Yeah a lot of people use hacks. I'm not gonna go into details but they just pay like 15 bucks and boom you got everything valve hasn't patched even chickenbot.









I played a match today, dude/girl was saying in their title they trade skins for hacks, then started spamming the website. 40-0-4, those 4 deaths where from me. One round used scar20 and killed the whole team from spawn im assuming cus it was like 10 seconds into the match, no way you can wallbang like that.

Then my last match 3 people had 4-8 hours on new accounts with only csgo as there game. I get sometimes when I run I can get prefired but it's just insane when you crouch walk, wait for a corner peek and they know without checking any other spots and then just rush after cus they know your the only one there.

I'm still going at it, I don't even care about my rank now. I got deranked to silver 3. I'm expecting another derank soon







143 matches under my belt now


----------



## el gappo

Went all in in DAT. Not looking so hot for overpass. Maybe too much Vodka last night.


----------



## w35t

cs:go on sale 50% off, hello smurfs... thank god for that recent update tho
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am so freakin tired of CS:GO smurfs. I admit that I am not that amazing at the game and I don't even care that much about how good I am (my rank is usually between nova 2 and nova master).
> 
> My brother and I just got matched with 3 guys on brand new alt accounts, and they trolled us through the entire game, so we lost 16-0. Valve really needs to have some way of giving alt accounts the same ranks as main accounts, or just ban alt accounts all together.


Careful, I've seen quite a few on this thread openly talk about smurfing and how they laugh at people that accuse them of cheating. On here smurfing is accepted for some reason. I agree with you completely.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> cs:go on sale 50% off, hello smurfs... thank god for that recent update tho
> Careful, I've seen quite a few on this thread openly talk about smurfing and how they laugh at people that accuse them of cheating. On here smurfing is accepted for some reason. I agree with you completely.


Usually it is pretty obvious if someone is smurfing or cheating, cheaters are frustrating too, but smurfs are way more common.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> cs:go on sale 50% off, hello smurfs... thank god for that recent update tho
> Careful, I've seen quite a few on this thread openly talk about smurfing and how they laugh at people that accuse them of cheating. On here smurfing is accepted for some reason. I agree with you completely.


You guys can thank valve's ridiculously stupid update for myself, and some others smurfing. That's the only way I can play with my little brother, because it wont let us queue together anymore since our rank difference is too big.

That said, I don't see how smurfs can really be a huge problem. First of all, playing better players is how you learn and get better. Second, if they play like their actual rank; they will rank up, so it's the same as a new player who is good. They have to win at lower ranks to rank up.


----------



## cloudzeng

anyone down to play some MM add me GG Im Yoona


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Usually it is pretty obvious if someone is smurfing or cheating, cheaters are frustrating too, but smurfs are way more common.


. Are these people ranked? If theyre not even ranked then their not smurfs. The reason why I say this is because theyre just new accounts/new players who still havent gotten a rank yet. Theyre getting their 10 wins. The way Valve assests these players are starting then first off against players in Silver, then nova ranks, etc. Smurfs on the other hand are people who are ranked, and are ranked below their main account. Everytime I make a new account I'm always called a smurf for some reason even though I don't even have my 10 competitive wins yet. At the end of my 10 wins I end up as a SMFC. Before I get there though, i'm playing silvers in my first match, novas in my second and etc.

Just making sure you guys are using the correct term for a smurf....

You guys need to also remember that CS:GO has been growing. There will be lots of new players coming from other games. CS:GO has broken a new top concurrent player record nearly every week the last 3 weeks. We're nearly at half a million players! Not even 6 months ago we werent even at a quarter million.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> That said, I don't see how smurfs can really be a huge problem. First of all, playing better players is how you learn and get better. Second, if they play like their actual rank; they will rank up, so it's the same as a new player who is good. They have to win at lower ranks to rank up.


Playing against people better than you is only beneficial when they're pulling of some great strats you can learn from. When they're just much better shots or crazy good at getting entry frags with an awp, there's not much you can take away from that other than 'being able to shoot really well helps in this game.'


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are these people ranked? If theyre not even ranked then their not smurfs. The reason why I say this is because theyre just new accounts/new players who still havent gotten a rank yet. Theyre getting their 10 wins. The way Valve assests these players are starting then first off against players in Silver, then nova ranks, etc. Smurfs on the other hand are people who are ranked, and are ranked below their main account. Everytime I make a new account I'm always called a smurf for some reason even though I don't even have my 10 competitive wins yet. *At the end of my 10 wins I end up as a SMFC*. Before I get there though, i'm playing silvers in my first match, novas in my second and etc.
> 
> Just making sure you guys are using the correct term for a smurf....
> 
> You guys need to also remember that CS:GO has been growing. There will be lots of new players coming from other games. CS:GO has broken a new top concurrent player record nearly every week the last 3 weeks. We're nearly at half a million players! Not even 6 months ago we werent even at a quarter million.


You must be extremely good at the game.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Playing against people better than you is only beneficial when they're pulling of some great strats you can learn from. When they're just much better shots or crazy good at getting entry frags with an awp, there's not much you can take away from that other than 'being able to shoot really well helps in this game.'


If you use better positioning, teamwork, and grenades you can beat someone who has a better shot than you.


----------



## LDV617

Just opened a battle-scarred Chatterbox lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If you use better positioning, teamwork, and grenades you can beat someone who has a better shot than you.


Precisely


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Just opened a battle-scarred Chatterbox lol


Free 10 bucks, not bad.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

?


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Just opened a battle-scarred Chatterbox lol


i will trade you an operation vanguard pass for it?my steam id is cptnighthawk666


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i will trade you an operation vanguard pass for it?my steam id is cptnighthawk666


You could just sell it on the market and get more money for it. Operation Pass is only $5.99.


----------



## zemco999

I love being able to take 4k screenshots









http://imgur.com/6wPL3GR,sEQfiQK,gj5wiYm,noFuAaa,UUr8gaF


----------



## Obyboby

I found a StatTrak M4a4 Bullet Rain, field-tested. Willing to trade it for an m4a1-s


----------



## SheepMoose

How long do Steam take to reply to tickets usually? Been waiting 2 days to hear about what can be done (if anything) about being scammed.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> How long do Steam take to reply to tickets usually? Been waiting 2 days to hear about what can be done (if anything) about being scammed.


Normally you get an automated response in that time span, and then longer for a human to reply.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> How long do Steam take to reply to tickets usually? Been waiting 2 days to hear about what can be done (if anything) about being scammed.


Last time it took 4 days for them to answer my ticket.


----------



## lolllll117

i think it took me more than a month to get a reply from a human. you just have to wait, they deal with this every day.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i have a factory new m4a1-s basilisk ...add me cptnighthawk666


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> How long do Steam take to reply to tickets usually? Been waiting 2 days to hear about what can be done (if anything) about being scammed.


I've always gotten a reply in 4 days, but the last time I sent in a Steam Ticket was in 2011. You need to remember Steam Support doesn't work on Weekends...


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I found a StatTrak M4a4 Bullet Rain, field-tested. Willing to trade it for an m4a1-s


Willing to trade it for keys


----------



## MR-e

after some good results in the first week of betting, i tested my luck with going in bigger than usual. unfortunately, that resulted in utter failure








i ended up losing most of my profit and a few skins. at this point, i decided to call upon the higher ups! it was @dmasteR and @zemco999 to the rescue








bought a few skins and keys off them, sold off all the extra skins i have in csgolounge returns and now my inventory is back to par - with a knew knife!
i ended up trading for a karambit vanilla which i got for under market price, resulting in 5 keys left over. the skin looks surprisingly good when your video settings are set to low shaders. when set it higher, there's scratch marks noticeably throughout playside and backside, but on low, everything looks completely scratchless









now i can enjoy watching cs matches just for the entertainment, and not have heart failure anticipating wins/losses









thanks guys!


----------



## chemicalfan

I don't think I'll ever own a knife, and with the Chroma case sticking it right in your face, I don't think I've ever craved one more







Not to mention that they seem to be everywhere (not in keeping with their supposed rarity), on streams, even other people on MM have them (I'm a Silver 2 for crying out loud!!).

So depressing that even the crappiest knife is somewhere in the £35 range (not to mention that statistically as a mean average, it costs over £600 to unbox a knife). I get that Valve need to make money, but these sums are crazy! I really don't understand where all these people are getting all this money from. Not so much the £35 knives, but the £350 knives/skins, or the 1000 case openings (£1600 of keys) people do. It's madness.

Bah, sorry about the rant. Mainly because I don't have the money that many others do







qq


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I don't think I'll ever own a knife, and with the Chroma case sticking it right in your face, I don't think I've ever craved one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that they seem to be everywhere (not in keeping with their supposed rarity), on streams, even other people on MM have them (I'm a Silver 2 for crying out loud!!).
> 
> So depressing that even the crappiest knife is somewhere in the £35 range (not to mention that statistically as a mean average, it costs over £600 to unbox a knife). I get that Valve need to make money, but these sums are crazy! I really don't understand where all these people are getting all this money from. Not so much the £35 knives, but the £350 knives/skins, or the 1000 case openings (£1600 of keys) people do. It's madness.
> 
> Bah, sorry about the rant. Mainly because I don't have the money that many others do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qq


Betting or trading. Or some people just outright buy a knife. At least if you do buy one then you can sell it again at a later date and get most, if not all of the money back on it.


----------



## Anonizer

Just got CS:GO a week ago. Finished the 10 wins for competitive matches ended up with Silver 3 then played competitive for a whole day. Record was 5-2.

I thought ranking up was easy for my rank since it's one of the lowest ranks but nope. lol.


----------



## LDV617

People get steam cash in 3 ways;

1) Luck (unbox a knife on day 1, sell it, and work the martkeplace / gamble as much as you can)
2) Skill / Knowledge (Clever bets, clever trades, good risk management, and good sense of stock trading)
3) Wealth (you are rich irl, and bored, so you open 1k cases on stream *Motark2k*)

I have a theory that there are handful of daytraders who are already trading stocks all day, so when they see they can do the same thing for fun in their favorite game, there is no hesitation. Also if you were a professional daytrader/ stock trader, then trading skins would be like trading with infants, the level of "competition" would be MUCH lower than at your day job / irl marketplace.

I wouldn't get too beat up or invest too much into the steam cash system. I've spent a couple hundred on keys over the years and haven't really opened anything note worthy, no knives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonizer*
> 
> Just got CS:GO a week ago. Finished the 10 wins for competitive matches ended up with Silver 3 then played competitive for a whole day. Record was 5-2.
> 
> I thought ranking up was easy for my rank since it's one of the lowest ranks but nope. lol.


CS is not easy. At those ranks, you're playing against smurfs or people that have little to no CS experience. Its amusing to watch new players come into the scene, because they get blown away by the experience of elder players. For example; I've played GO since 2012, I only have 1200 hours played over 3 years. Good friends of mine are approaching 4k hours. Some of those friends have been playing CS since ~2000, so if you break down the math = you get 4k / 3 years = 1,333 hours a year * 15 = 20,000 hours.

That's a rough estimate, and an extreme case assuming all variables are correct and consistent, very few people have that many hours in game experience (even pros).

But apply what Malcolm Gladwell says about "mastering" a talent (Outliers, by Malcolm Gladwell), and there are handfuls of players who have doubled the amount of working hours it takes to "master" something. You cannot say this about any other 'current' video game lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonizer*
> 
> Just got CS:GO a week ago. Finished the 10 wins for competitive matches ended up with Silver 3 then played competitive for a whole day. Record was 5-2.
> 
> I thought ranking up was easy for my rank since it's one of the lowest ranks but nope. lol.


I was Silver III for a long time, it can be awkward to move up as often you'll be stuck with really bad players. I ended up getting to Silver IV by playing in a party with Gold Novas and AK's, managed to get promoted even though I went like 9 - 23.


----------



## MattVonX

Hi, I was wondering if you guys can solve a mystery for CS:GO I am having:

when I set my fps_max to anything, so say i set fps_max to 128 it actually displays 124 or 125, so if I set it 60 it only displays 56, and what's even stranger is that's its not a constant 124, its constantly ranging 120-124 in a second you just see the last number changing , so the fps_max is 128 and the fps result in netgraph is 120-124, but whatever I set fps_max to the framerate will always be below it, some details that could be helpful for you guys are:

I run my system at 4.2 ghz with turbo mode turned off at the moment, but that was just part of a test, before it was on 3.6 with turbo for all 6 cores at 4.2 (so it basically runs the same now...ha)

I use windows 8.1, tried windows 7 but no performance advantage and I kinda like 8.1 now

my futuremark score isn't that bad so I doubt its something wrong with my system, but for ref 17557 in firestrike

I tried messing with cs:go launch settings IE -high, threads, noaafonts and jaz, they seemed to do nothing impressive so I just got -novid now.

I run the game in native res on my Benq xl2411T, have tried lower res, but kinda paranoid about causing input lag.

BF4 runs pretty amazing...

as of today I disabled crossfire for cs:go in catalyst...made no difference to fps (I know cs uses only 3 threads really and I don't think it can use my gpu at all really)

Actually I only get between 100 - 300 fps and I have a I7 4930k and amd rx295x2, which I find quite odd too (as system runs bf4 fine and everything runs cold) changing video settings don't seem to change fps at all, so I wanted to use fps_max to keep frame rate consistent as uncapped it ranges so much its noticeable on mouse sensitivity

Any help or ideas?


----------



## Paradigm84

I don't think it's that your system can't run it, I think it's trying to be absolutely sure the fps doesn't go above the threshold you specified. If it was at 60fps in the middle of a firefight with grenades going off everywhere, then it might go above 60fps when everything is relatively peaceful, so instead, it limits the fps to slightly below the threshold, to ensure that it won't go above as the intensity of the gameplay changes. I could be wrong though.


----------



## LDV617

I had fps_max 300 for a while and it started to get annoying as frames would sometime drop below 160 (which is where I start to FEEL the difference)

I changed to fps_max 0 / fps_max 9999999 which will allow for unlimited frames, this feels so much better. I don't know about other people here, but I would never recommend playing on 1080, when I first bought the game I played on 1080 for about a year before playing with the settings, now I don't think I'll ever stop playing 1600x900


----------



## Paradigm84

Hmm, I'm not sure then, and I play on 1440p, but I'm thinking of dropping it to 1080p, think playing at a lower resolution and lower sensitivity might help my appalling aim.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattVonX*
> 
> Hi, I was wondering if you guys can solve a mystery for CS:GO I am having:
> 
> when I set my fps_max to anything, so say i set fps_max to 128 it actually displays 124 or 125, so if I set it 60 it only displays 56, and what's even stranger is that's its not a constant 124, its constantly ranging 120-124 in a second you just see the last number changing , so the fps_max is 128 and the fps result in netgraph is 120-124, but whatever I set fps_max to the framerate will always be below it, some details that could be helpful for you guys are:
> 
> I run my system at 4.2 ghz with turbo mode turned off at the moment, but that was just part of a test, before it was on 3.6 with turbo for all 6 cores at 4.2 (so it basically runs the same now...ha)
> 
> I use windows 8.1, tried windows 7 but no performance advantage and I kinda like 8.1 now
> 
> my futuremark score isn't that bad so I doubt its something wrong with my system, but for ref 17557 in firestrike
> 
> I tried messing with cs:go launch settings IE -high, threads, noaafonts and jaz, they seemed to do nothing impressive so I just got -novid now.
> 
> I run the game in native res on my Benq xl2411T, have tried lower res, but kinda paranoid about causing input lag.
> 
> BF4 runs pretty amazing...
> 
> as of today I disabled crossfire for cs:go in catalyst...made no difference to fps (I know cs uses only 3 threads really and I don't think it can use my gpu at all really)
> 
> Actually I only get between 100 - 300 fps and I have a I7 4930k and amd rx295x2, which I find quite odd too (as system runs bf4 fine and everything runs cold) changing video settings don't seem to change fps at all, so I wanted to use fps_max to keep frame rate consistent as uncapped it ranges so much its noticeable on mouse sensitivity
> 
> Any help or ideas?


If you're paranoid about input lag, then you need to use a single video card. Also don't cap your FPS as that also causes input lag.

Are you looking at cl_showfps 1, or are using net_graph?


----------



## MattVonX

Netgraph but there both the same, as I checked via showfps too, its really weird but I googled this first and there was others reporting the problems, but they have completely different builds, sadly they never got a reply to there issue, but a lot of people confused it with the xbox controller connected at the same time, but its not that as I don't have an xbox controller connected, what's even weirder is at the menu my fps stays around 118 and not the 120 fps_menu is set at, surely if I disable crossfire for cs:go in catalyst it just acts as one card for cs:go and the other does nothing?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattVonX*
> 
> Netgraph but there both the same, as I checked via showfps too, its really weird but I googled this first and there was others reporting the problems, but they have completely different builds, sadly they never got a reply to there issue, but a lot of people confused it with the xbox controller connected at the same time, but its not that as I don't have an xbox controller connected, what's even weirder is at the menu my fps stays around 118 and not the 120 fps_menu is set at, surely if I disable crossfire for cs:go in catalyst it just acts as one card for cs:go and the other does nothing?


Is there any specific reason you're capping your FPS?


----------



## MattVonX

like I said, uncapped my fps ranges between 100 - 600, and default 300 cap is 100 - 300, and its really noticeable, Ie mouse movement is really smooth when not much is happening then abit of action and fps drop makes the mouse feel different, kinda like playing with mouse accel, but I am not) , so I would like to limit to either 144 or 128 (stop my computer heating my room too) but its not consistent what its doing which is 124 with the last digit wildly changing between 120 to 124. surely I can't be the only person which this issue?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anonizer*
> 
> Just got CS:GO a week ago. Finished the 10 wins for competitive matches ended up with Silver 3 then played competitive for a whole day. Record was 5-2.
> 
> I thought ranking up was easy for my rank since it's one of the lowest ranks but nope. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I was Silver III for a long time, it can be awkward to move up as often you'll be stuck with really bad players. I ended up getting to Silver IV by playing in a party with Gold Novas and AK's, managed to get promoted even though I went like 9 - 23.
Click to expand...

I've never been a silver III ( i skipped straight to 4) but i can't seem to get higher than nova 2. Even though i almost consistently top frag when i play competitively. the ELO system works great theoretically, but when you have to rely on your teammates holding up for their own rank and factor in smurfs, it makes it very easy to get stuck in levels lower than you should be because you can't win rounds.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I've never been a silver III ( i skipped straight to 4) but i can't seem to get higher than nova 2. Even though i almost consistently top frag when i play competitively. the ELO system works great theoretically, but when you have to rely on your teammates holding up for their own rank and factor in smurfs, it makes it very easy to get stuck in levels lower than you should be because you can't win rounds.


If you can get some AK's or above to play with you for a few games, that could help drag your rank up I think, if you need some guys, let me know, I have a few friends who could probably play with you.

Also, sometimes I think about buying a smurf account just so I can do the 10 games and hopefully skip past the Silver ranks, when I did those first 10 games on my normal account I'd never played competitive before and did terribly.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I've never been a silver III ( i skipped straight to 4) but i can't seem to get higher than nova 2. Even though i almost consistently top frag when i play competitively. the ELO system works great theoretically, but when you have to rely on your teammates holding up for their own rank and factor in smurfs, it makes it very easy to get stuck in levels lower than you should be because you can't win rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get some AK's or above to play with you for a few games, that could help drag your rank up I think, if you need some guys, let me know, I have a few friends who could probably play with you.
> 
> Also, sometimes I think about buying a smurf account just so I can do the 10 games and hopefully skip past the Silver ranks, when I did those first 10 games on my normal account I'd never played competitive before and did terribly.
Click to expand...

Considered. i made it up to nova II playing against people of my same rank, but since then i dropped down a rank after losing two matches in a row ( i was the best on my team but the other teams was just better). I also have a few friends who are nova II and III so i bet my rank will go up if i play a few games with them as well. besides, that way i'm not overestimating my skill and getting rekt by AK's


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Considered. i made it up to nova II playing against people of my same rank, but since then i dropped down a rank after losing two matches in a row ( i was the best on my team but the other teams was just better). I also have a few friends who are nova II and III so i bet my rank will go up if i play a few games with them as well. besides, that way i'm not overestimating my skill and getting rekt by AK's


I cannot seem to get past Nova II myself









Mind you that for the most part - I am solo queuing. The amount of smurfs that I encounter in my daily competitive matches are quite troublesome to say the least (mostly AK's and DMG on their main accounts). Makes it hard to move forward in this respect. If you are looking for someone to play with - give me a shout on steam


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Considered. i made it up to nova II playing against people of my same rank, but since then i dropped down a rank after losing two matches in a row ( i was the best on my team but the other teams was just better). I also have a few friends who are nova II and III so i bet my rank will go up if i play a few games with them as well. besides, that way i'm not overestimating my skill and getting rekt by AK's


I played with AK's and I was Silver III, as long as you can team chat and know the basics of how to play, you should be able to rank up.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Considered. i made it up to nova II playing against people of my same rank, but since then i dropped down a rank after losing two matches in a row ( i was the best on my team but the other teams was just better). I also have a few friends who are nova II and III so i bet my rank will go up if i play a few games with them as well. besides, that way i'm not overestimating my skill and getting rekt by AK's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to get past Nova II myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you that for the most part - I am solo queuing. The amount of smurfs that I encounter in my daily competitive matches are quite troublesome to say the least (mostly AK's and DMG on their main accounts). Makes it hard to move forward in this respect. If you are looking for someone to play with - give me a shout on steam
Click to expand...

There might be ping issues seeing as you are across the country from me, but we can try









http://steamcommunity.com/id/lolllll117/


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> There might be ping issues seeing as you are across the country from me, but we can try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/lolllll117/


I am in Canada at the moment







- should not be an issue


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/n/13966

MLG X Games Aspen groups drawn

Gonna be a fine tournament. Starts January 23 and ends on the 25th!


----------



## Anonizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> CS is not easy. At those ranks, you're playing against smurfs or people that have little to no CS experience. Its amusing to watch new players come into the scene, because they get blown away by the experience of elder players. For example; I've played GO since 2012, I only have 1200 hours played over 3 years. Good friends of mine are approaching 4k hours. Some of those friends have been playing CS since ~2000, so if you break down the math = you get 4k / 3 years = 1,333 hours a year * 15 = 20,000 hours.
> 
> That's a rough estimate, and an extreme case assuming all variables are correct and consistent, very few people have that many hours in game experience (even pros).
> 
> But apply what Malcolm Gladwell says about "mastering" a talent (Outliers, by Malcolm Gladwell), and there are handfuls of players who have doubled the amount of working hours it takes to "master" something. You cannot say this about any other 'current' video game lol.


Noted! Looks like I gotta practice more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I was Silver III for a long time, it can be awkward to move up as often you'll be stuck with really bad players. I ended up getting to Silver IV by playing in a party with Gold Novas and AK's, managed to get promoted even though I went like 9 - 23.


Yeah, sometimes I have teammates who rush alone, get killed 30 seconds in and doesn't use frags and when I'm the last person alive on the team they will use the mic and say things like "get the bomb idiot". When it is obvious that the enemy is guarding it. lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I've never been a silver III ( i skipped straight to 4) but i can't seem to get higher than nova 2. Even though i almost consistently top frag when i play competitively. the ELO system works great theoretically, but when you have to rely on your teammates holding up for their own rank and factor in smurfs, it makes it very easy to get stuck in levels lower than you should be because you can't win rounds.


I see, I think I matched before with a group of smurfs they destroyed us 16-3. lol. Pretty much headshot everything at the speed of light.









-

I have a question guys, on dust 2. Let's say you have an AK-47, smoked a long on t spawn. Someone with a P90 waiting for you at the blue container. How do you kill him? Try getting a headshot then continue it with a spray while standing still or strafe-tap/burst-strafe-tap/burst?

Also I wonder how skilled people are on higher ranks like DMG, like headshotting everything from goose to pit? lol.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

so ive spent like 60 on cases and my cousin gets an m4a1-s atomic alloy stattrack factory new after spending 10$ ....sheeeesh ...whatevs ill find my dragonking someday lol


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> so ive spent like 60 on cases and my cousin gets an m4a1-s atomic alloy stattrack factory new after spending 10$ ....sheeeesh ...whatevs ill find my dragonking someday lol


Cases are such a ripoff...leave them to the pro players who get donations every day (it's like 1 case every 2 donations...) for us mortals, cases are only a waste of money.







Betting might be the best way to earn something, but you have to do a lot of research before you make your pick


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonizer*
> 
> I have a question guys, on dust 2. Let's say you have an AK-47, smoked a long on t spawn. Someone with a P90 waiting for you at the blue container. How do you kill him? Try getting a headshot then continue it with a spray while standing still or strafe-tap/burst-strafe-tap/burst?
> 
> Also I wonder how skilled people are on higher ranks like DMG, like headshotting everything from goose to pit? lol.


Do a jiggle peek to determine where he is, flash yourself in then spray that bad guy down








I seem to have hit a wall at MG2, finding it really difficult to rank up. I just can't seem to be able to play consistently, some games I'm top fragger or second, others I'm at the bottom of the scoreboard.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Do a jiggle peek to determine where he is, flash yourself in then spray that bad guy down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have hit a wall at MG2, finding it really difficult to rank up. I just can't seem to be able to play consistently, some games I'm top fragger or second, others I'm at the bottom of the scoreboard.


I'm exactly in the same condition. MG2, one game i'm playing like a global, the other game like a silver 1. What the hell??







Sometimes i'm so confident with my aim that I oneshot everyone and also get incredible flick shots - entry frags - wallbang headshots, other times I cant hit an enemy with 30 bullets sprays. :/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> so ive spent like 60 on cases and my cousin gets an m4a1-s atomic alloy stattrack factory new after spending 10$ ....sheeeesh ...whatevs ill find my dragonking someday lol


$60 would have easily gotten you a dragon king from the market, that is unless you want FN or a Stattrak.

If that's the case you'd have to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

To the more experienced players in this thread, how was ranking up from MG>DMG for you? Did you find it relatively quick and painless? I feel that I've got a good handle on the best spots for both offensive and defensive pop flashes/smokes/nades and good positions to hold for site defense as CT, but more often then not I'm the bottom fragger on my team.
I know one of my weaknesses is rotating intelligently, and I'm working on it, and I'd say my shooting and spray control is about average. While I'm very wary of blaming my lack of success on anything other than myself, I do find it extremely frustrating that out of every three matches I'll get hit with massive lag spikes in at least one, making me pretty much useless to my team for about a quarter of the match.
Any tips?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> To the more experienced players in this thread, how was ranking up from MG>DMG for you? Did you find it relatively quick and painless? I feel that I've got a good handle on the best spots for both offensive and defensive pop flashes/smokes/nades and good positions to hold for site defense as CT, but more often then not I'm the bottom fragger on my team.
> I know one of my weaknesses is rotating intelligently, and I'm working on it, and I'd say my shooting and spray control is about average. While I'm very wary of blaming my lack of success on anything other than myself, I do find it extremely frustrating that out of every three matches I'll get hit with massive lag spikes in at least one, making me pretty much useless to my team for about a quarter of the match.
> Any tips?


Link one of your MM matches. I can analyze it. Do note, I won't sugar coat everything. I will give you a raw version of what you're doing wrong, and what needs to be improved.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Link one of your MM matches. I can analyze it. Do note, I won't sugar coat everything. I will give you a raw version of what you're doing wrong, and what needs to be improved.


That would be amazing, would you prefer a demo or for me to record a match with dxtory?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> That would be amazing, would you prefer a demo or for me to record a match with dxtory?


I think a demo would be best







but le'ts wait for the user's opinion









also in "your matches" section, if you clicked on the match you would like to share, you will get a sharing link straight away


----------



## Imprezzion

I've been stuck swinging from DMG to MGE back to DMG and back to MGE for months









But I kind of like it here.. I can do fairly consistently well on MGE at least. Never bottom frag, always get at least a few stars..

My biggest problems: I fail at T side entry's. Totally fail at it. It's almost like i'm scared to even peek. The only way I can entry is with a AWP but that only works on a few maps.. Like my recent Mirage game where i had 8 straight rounds on mid with 1-2 frags on T side







. Rekt.

Second biggest problem: Clutches. I always get stressed out when there's more then 1 player vs me alone and end up hitting neither of them or just completely tunnelvision on one dude only to get rekt by the other.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> That would be amazing, would you prefer a demo or for me to record a match with dxtory?


Link me to the GOTV demo from your MM


----------



## Obyboby

Any idea how to fix error (24) that occurs when trying to trade? Tried both FireFox and IE with no luck.. could it be the computer's firewall?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/n/13966
> 
> MLG X Games Aspen groups drawn
> 
> Gonna be a fine tournament. Starts January 23 and ends on the 25th!


So perfect. I'm traveling on the 24th. -.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Any idea how to fix error (24) that occurs when trying to trade? Tried both FireFox and IE with no luck.. could it be the computer's firewall?


Try clearing caches in both browsers, signing out of steam and back in.

---

First ESEA match is scheduled at 830PM IST (GMT +530) on Thursday. Woohoo.


----------



## funkmetal

So X Games supports eSports now? I'm all for the promotion of eSports but I don't feel the X Games is the place for it. When I think of Extreme Sports I think Skateboarding, BMX Biking, etc. I don't even feel Rally Car Racing should have been added. But it's whatever


----------



## chemicalfan

One step closer to getting CS on TV, maybe not just an impossible dream!
Ok, there is Ginx TV, but they just (occasionally) show re-runs of Gfinity -_-


----------



## Wezzor

When is the next big tournament?


----------



## chemicalfan

Define big? The tournamant mentioned by dmasteR earlier will be well attended (big teams there).

In terms of a major, it'll probably be March-April time (EMS One Katowice was last year's first major)


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Define big? The tournamant mentioned by dmasteR earlier will be well attended (big teams there).
> 
> In terms of a major, it'll probably be March-April time (EMS One Katowice was last year's first major)


Didn't see his post sorry. Yeh, that's what I meant with big. (known teams for me)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Didn't see his post sorry. Yeh, that's what I meant with big. (known teams for me)


ESEA S18 and SLTV StarSeries XII have just started too, so keep an eye on those, should be games pretty much every night for a while.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> ESEA S18 and SLTV StarSeries XII have just started too, so keep an eye on those, should be games pretty much every night for a while.


Thank you amigo!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonizer*
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I have teammates who rush alone, get killed 30 seconds in and doesn't use frags and when I'm the last person alive on the team they will use the mic and say things like "get the bomb idiot". When it is obvious that the enemy is guarding it. lol.


I know that feel...

"You guys all go B, I'll rush long doors with Mac-10"

Also, considering buying a knife, think I might go for an M9 Stained in Battle Scarred, as it doesn't seem to change much between the states of wear.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anonizer*
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I have teammates who rush alone, get killed 30 seconds in and doesn't use frags and when I'm the last person alive on the team they will use the mic and say things like "get the bomb idiot". When it is obvious that the enemy is guarding it. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feel...
> 
> "You guys all go B, I'll rush long doors with Mac-10"
> 
> Also, considering buying a knife, think I might go for an M9 Stained in Battle Scarred, as it doesn't seem to change much between the states of wear.
Click to expand...

Good choice for a knife, but Well Worn is sometimes cheaper (don't ask me why) so be on the lookout for that.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So X Games supports eSports now? I'm all for the promotion of eSports but I don't feel the X Games is the place for it. When I think of Extreme Sports I think Skateboarding, BMX Biking, etc. I don't even feel Rally Car Racing should have been added. But it's whatever


MLG has been hosting tournaments at the X-Games for awhile now. TV Coverage :]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Didn't see his post sorry. Yeh, that's what I meant with big. (known teams for me)


MLG X-Games Aspen

Ex-Denial has been signed by Team Liquid. That's a HUGE sponsorship to enter into CS:GO!!

http://www.hltv.org/news/13971-team-liquid-sign-ex-denial


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Good choice for a knife, but Well Worn is sometimes cheaper (don't ask me why) so be on the lookout for that.


Thanks for the tip, I'll make sure to check it out when I go to buy, unfortunately that won't be for a few days because I'm using a new payment method so Steam is making me wait 5 days.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll make sure to check it out when I go to buy, unfortunately that won't be for a few days because I'm using a new payment method so Steam is making me wait 5 days.


I had this happen when i lost my card. i had to put a new card on the account right when the steam summer sale started.. i was so sad and did't think about buying steam cards until after that sale passed. I didn't test that theory though, but if you really want a knife maybe buying the card and then adding those funds to the account might work?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I had this happen when i lost my card. i had to put a new card on the account right when the steam summer sale started.. i was so sad and did't think about buying steam cards until after that sale passed. I didn't test that theory though, but if you really want a knife maybe buying the card and then adding those funds to the account might work?


The new payment method I added was PayPal, so I'm not sure there's any way to bypass the waiting period. Oh well, it's not like all the Stained M9's are going to have disappeared by Friday.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Ok, I downloaded the demo file of my last match, do I have to upload it somewhere before I can link it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Ok, I downloaded the demo file of my last match, do I have to upload it somewhere before I can link it?


Nope, you need to give us the link to the demo actually. You can copy the link from in-game.


----------



## Paradigm84

I'll be interested to hear your tips on his gameplay too, always useful to learn things from experts at the game.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, you need to give us the link to the demo actually. You can copy the link from in-game.


steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-nuy7O-hfTzA-t45Fp-Qy7Vq-mNcqA
Ok, there's my most recent match. I'd say I played about average, not too great, but not too terrible. More importantly, I didn't experience any lag, so you'll get a more honest representation of my csgo skill


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I've been stuck swinging from DMG to MGE back to DMG and back to MGE for months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I kind of like it here.. I can do fairly consistently well on MGE at least. Never bottom frag, always get at least a few stars..
> 
> My biggest problems: I fail at T side entry's. Totally fail at it. It's almost like i'm scared to even peek. The only way I can entry is with a AWP but that only works on a few maps.. Like my recent Mirage game where i had 8 straight rounds on mid with 1-2 frags on T side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Rekt.
> 
> Second biggest problem: Clutches. I always get stressed out when there's more then 1 player vs me alone and end up hitting neither of them or just completely tunnelvision on one dude only to get rekt by the other.


Don't play entry then









Try to be a support player instead. Throw flashes for teammates to get entries, and smokes for defense. Try to be the second one in, so that if your entry doesn't kill the CT you can quickly trade and even up the teams.

If not, try to be a 'lurker'. I think that role is too loosely-defined, but it generally consists of someone who sneaks around the map, anticipating other players. If your team enters a site, try to passively hold an unusual angle leading up to the site, or just go in for a flank and kill the rotaters.

Roles are defined by how you play and where your skills lie. If you have good aim. be an entry. If you have good gamsense, be a lurker.

Also, with clutches:

Kind of crappy advice but REMAIN CALM. Keep an eye on round timer. If you have time, don't rush. If you don't, try to put yourself in a situation where killing x number of enemies seems plausible. There's no real way to teach this, you just need to play.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Don't play entry then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to be a support player instead. Throw flashes for teammates to get entries, and smokes for defense. Try to be the second one in, so that if your entry doesn't kill the CT you can quickly trade and even up the teams.
> 
> If not, try to be a 'lurker'. I think that role is too loosely-defined, but it generally consists of someone who sneaks around the map, anticipating other players. If your team enters a site, try to passively hold an unusual angle leading up to the site, or just go in for a flank and kill the rotaters.
> 
> Roles are defined by how you play and where your skills lie. If you have good aim. be an entry. If you have good gamsense, be a lurker.
> 
> Also, with clutches:
> 
> *Kind of crappy advice but REMAIN CALM. Keep an eye on round timer. If you have time, don't rush. If you don't, try to put yourself in a situation where killing x number of enemies seems plausible. There's no real way to teach this, you just need to play.*


This is so insanely important. People don't understand time. They don't understand how to play the clock at all in fact. Say you're in a 1vs4 and there's a minute left on the clock. The last thing you want to be doing is walking around and making no noise. You actually need to make noise and bait players out so you can force the kills.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anonizer*
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I have teammates who rush alone, get killed 30 seconds in and doesn't use frags and when I'm the last person alive on the team they will use the mic and say things like "get the bomb idiot". When it is obvious that the enemy is guarding it. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feel...
> 
> "You guys all go B, I'll rush long doors with Mac-10"
> 
> Also, considering buying a knife, think I might go for an M9 Stained in Battle Scarred, as it doesn't seem to change much between the states of wear.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure with Stained the wear doesn't have any visible difference. I have an M9 Bayonet Stained Well-worn


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'm pretty sure with Stained the wear doesn't have any visible difference. I have an M9 Bayonet Stained Well-worn


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I was looking at your knife after you posted a link to your Steam profile yesterday and it made me want one.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'm pretty sure with Stained the wear doesn't have any visible difference. I have an M9 Bayonet Stained Well-worn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I was looking at your knife after you posted a link to your Steam profile yesterday and it made me want one.
Click to expand...

I used to have one myself, best looking M9 you can get for the price IMO, and I think the only time the condition changes are noticeable is when the knife is under a fair amount of light, and since inspecting a weapon/knife will give you the same background/lighting everytime well...


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I was looking at your knife after you posted a link to your Steam profile yesterday and it made me want one.


haha you should get one and then we can be M9 bayo Stained buddies


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I used to have one myself, best looking M9 you can get for the price IMO, and I think the only time the condition changes are noticeable is when the knife is under a fair amount of light, and since inspecting a weapon/knife will give you the same background/lighting everytime well...


Yeah, I think I'll probably get it, unless I decide to get yet another keyboard.


----------



## limitlessenergy

http://steamcommunity.com/id/katair/

This is me here. I am not posting my main on a forum so don't ask. I rarely play main anymore anyway because people suck.


----------



## MR-e

how's this trade look?

My: Butterfly Knife Crimson Web FT (pretty scratched up)
His: M9 Bayonet Crimson Web WW (also scratched up) + M4A4 Dragon King MW


----------



## Kyal

Anyone know how to stop windows being pushed to the right when running 2 screens & a non native res? Changed my desk up and moved my 2nd screen from the right to the left of my main, forgot this happens. >.<
Running GTX 970, happened on AMD aswell, just ask if there's any other info needed. ;s
pic if you don't understand what I mean;
http://i.imgur.com/pvlgNbX.jpg


----------



## AcEsSalvation

When you do that, it resizes the desktop resolution of the other monitor. I know of no way how to prevent that from happening other than running the game in windowed mode.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> When you do that, it resizes the desktop resolution of the other monitor. I know of no way how to prevent that from happening other than running the game in windowed mode.


Just annoying how it only happens when my monitors on the right compared to the left. Zz


----------



## daav1d

Wanted to open a chroma case so bought two and got this!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to open a chroma case so bought two and got this!


Nice! Also mirin that Global Elite badge.









A Chroma case dropped for me earlier, a guy added me and wanted to trade it for a boring Mac-10 skin, sticker capsules and DOTA 2 stuff.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I still haven't gotten one of those damned chroma cases. All I can manage to get is vanguard and breakout.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I still haven't gotten one of those damned chroma cases. All I can manage to get is vanguard and breakout.


if it makes you feel better, ive idled like 5hours across 3 accounts(2 of them hadnt been played in a few weeks) and only got 1 chroma.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I still haven't gotten one of those damned chroma cases. All I can manage to get is vanguard and breakout.


Just keep playing Arms Race, get ALL the drops.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I still haven't gotten one of those damned chroma cases. All I can manage to get is vanguard and breakout.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I still haven't gotten one of those damned chroma cases. All I can manage to get is vanguard and breakout.
> 
> 
> 
> if it makes you feel better, ive idled like 5hours across 3 accounts(2 of them hadnt been played in a few weeks) and only got 1 chroma.
Click to expand...

I am also guilty of idling about 24 hours on my second account. no chroma cases for me


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Haven't tried my alt account. But 12+ hours with only 3 idling and still nothing on my main.

Oh well, at least what valve chooses not to give me in drops, I can make up for in betting











Bonus:


----------



## lolllll117

i assume those winnings are from the two C9 games that just happened?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i assume those winnings are from the two C9 games that just happened?


Yep yep, wanna know my secret to betting?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bet only with items bought from betting masters like dmaster


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i assume those winnings are from the two C9 games that just happened?


Also won from the C9 match.





~$1800 Value after I added it all up lol.


----------



## SheepMoose

Damn dmastr, good job man.


----------



## lolllll117

it's always crazy seeing your winnings after each bet dmastR


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, all those skins.


----------



## MR-e

nothing crazy like dmaster but a win is still a win








http://gyazo.com/12e0eea659e1c5a1d22996f9c5f7347c


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I still haven't gotten one of those damned chroma cases. All I can manage to get is vanguard and breakout.


In the same boat as you on this one


----------



## chemicalfan

But would you open it or sell it?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So... imagine how many games dmaster could buy if he sold a fraction of his inventory...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> But would you open it or sell it?


Based on my experience with the Vanguard cases - I would sell it and use that money to find myself something from the Chroma Collection that I would like to purchase


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> But would you open it or sell it?


Since chroma is new I'd probably sell it while the prices are 'high', but once it gets saturated, then open every other one.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Since chroma is new I'd probably sell it while the prices are 'high', but once it gets saturated, then open every other one.


What are the prices now? Last I checked they were floating around $3.50.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> What are the prices now? Last I checked they were floating around $3.50.


I haven't checked recently either, but when I first heard the prices it was around $5.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> What are the prices now? Last I checked they were floating around $3.50.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't checked recently either, but when I first heard the prices it was around $5.
Click to expand...

Seems to be about $3 now, and if I got a drop I think I'd sell it now as well, and If they were under a dollar right now I would open it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I haven't checked recently either, but when I first heard the prices it was around $5.


I saw $6.30 when I got my first Chroma Case. $3.11 now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> So... imagine how many games dmaster could buy if he sold a fraction of his inventory...


I already sell my inventory for games. :]

I haven't truly paid a penny during Summer/Fall/Winter Sales on Steam since it's been all funded via betting hehe. :]


----------



## chemicalfan

We're gonna need a wet floor cone in here soon, the amount people are drooling over dmasteR's inventory


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Seems to be about $3 now, and if I got a drop I think I'd sell it now as well, and If they were under a dollar right now I would open it.


I did open one that I got as an add in a trade for the lolz and this happened






I'm on TS with my friend playing on the video but in game with him


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> We're gonna need a wet floor cone in here soon, the amount people are drooling over dmasteR's inventory


Maybe dmasteR should just open up his 'CG:GO Betting Consult' business. Then we'll all be drooling.


----------



## chemicalfan

What is going on at Hellraisers?!? S1mple & markeloff gone!? Either very bold or very stupid!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What is going on at Hellraisers?!? S1mple & markeloff gone!? Either very bold or very stupid!


Yep!

http://www.hltv.org/news/13976-flamie-adren-leave-dat

Looks like Flamie/Adren are going to HR.


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13976-flamie-adren-leave-dat
> 
> Looks like Flamie/Adren are going to HR.


I figured they'd drop s1mple sooner or later with Katowice coming up.


----------



## LDV617

I said this earlier on HLTV but I seriously wish HR had the original AD lineup still. I think that was an awesome group.


----------



## morbid_bean

Anyone have any suggestions for a 24" 1080p monitor for CS:GO? Also would I be looking at something with lower response time or higher refresh rate?

Budget UNDER $200

I am fixing to get a 970 and also considering a new monitor too!

I am currently using THIS

Between Payday 2 and CS:GO, I am not sure which drive me nuts more with the screen tearing.

I REALLY REALLY want an ASUS VG248QE, but that is cutting my budget too much.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> I figured they'd drop s1mple sooner or later with Katowice coming up.


He has been playing amazingly lately though :/

Could you explain this some more?


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> He has been playing amazingly lately though :/
> 
> Could you explain this some more?


s1mple is ESL banned from 1.6 for cheating, which was extended when he was caught trying to evade the ban with a different account. It would've made Katowice pretty difficult to play with s1mple.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> s1mple is ESL banned from 1.6 for cheating, which was extended when he was caught trying to evade the ban with a different account. It would've made Katowice pretty difficult to play in the Katowice major with s1mple.


Ah - I did not know this.

Thank you!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for a 24" 1080p monitor for CS:GO? Also would I be looking at something with lower response time or higher refresh rate?
> Budget UNDER $200
> 
> I am fixing to get a 970 and also considering a new monitor too!
> I am currently using THIS
> Between Payday 2 and CS:GO, I am not sure which drive me nuts more with the screen tearing.
> I REALLY REALLY want an ASUS VG248QE, but that is cutting my budget too much.


Honestly, you're wasting your money on any monitor besides a high HZ monitor like the VG248QE. The way I think about it, is you'll be using your monitor for years, this isn't a piece of hardware that requires you to be upgraded every year/every other year. You're buying a monitor that should ideally last you 5+ years.

I would personally save up the money and wait and get the VG248QE/XL2411Z whichever is cheapest at the time. VG248QE has something like 1.4ms input lag, it's literally the fastest monitor on the market from what I've seen! Also 144HZ is just a total different experience.

Currently $265 at Amazon, which is the cheapest I see it at currently, but if you want to wait I've seen this monitor hit $220 a few times.

http://www.pcgamer.com/valves-2015-to-do-list/

Check this out, there's a little section on CS:GO! Here's a snippet!
Quote:


> CS:GO became, with plenty of breathing room, the second-most played game on Steam in 2014, hitting 400,000 concurrent players for the first time this month. A lot of that growth is owed to CS:GO's reawoken popularity as an e-sport: more people than ever are watching competitive Counter-Strike, and the recent DreamHack Winter tournament (even with a bit of controversy) was an exciting watch.


CS:GO UPDATE HAS BEEN RELEASED:

*GAMEPLAY*
Fixed P2000 ammo capacity.

*MISC*
Fixed a corrupt packets issue that occurred when a client attempted to play on community servers after official servers.
rcon stats now include server frame simulation time ms, stddev of simulation time ms, and tick precision ms.
Fixed an exploit used by malicious servers to bypass SERVER_CAN_EXECUTE restriction on connected clients.
Fixed achievement icons not displaying.

*MAPS*

*Cache*
Exploit fix in Bombsite B

*Facade*
Updated overview image

*Cobblestone*
Fixed sticky spot under roof overhang at B
Fixed overview map not matching the geometry at Gallery
Raised ceiling and added trim in Gallery
Fixed sticky clip brush at A
Added clip brush to tapestry in CT sniper room so you can't walk through it
Fixed floating electrical box in sewer stairwell
Fixed missing texture above T ramp
Removed handrail/clips and adjusted lighting in CT sniper hallway
Fixed wooden platform clipping into stone in T spawn
Made window bars in B tunnels & Gallery non-solid


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> He has been playing amazingly lately though :/
> 
> Could you explain this some more?


Part of it is as Cloudy mentioned, he's got an ESL Wire ban from years ago, but then he tried to play on another account before the ban was up so it was extended another two years. I'm not sure how that would have gone for the next major because he could argue he's not VAC banned, and the ESL ban was in 1.6 I believe. There's another part to it though, considering markeloff was dropped too - one of the best 1.6 players that's not really shown up much in GO.

I'd suggest watching Thorin's videos on 



 and 



 to explain things further - AdreN coming back might be part of them looking to be a more complete team that doesn't just rely on frags.

Edit:

@ morbid_bean

If you do end up getting a 144Hz monitor, there's a mod for Payday 2 that gives you a 144 FPS cap along with unlimited. I'll agree with dmasteR and say to spend the extra now to get something that'll last you for a few years. I try to do that with the monitors I buy, hence why I went with my Dell. The VG248QE is a really good monitor for gaming.

Wheeee another edit:

Apparently big news from Navi soon, possibly markeloff or s1mple I'd guess.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Ah - I did not know this.
> 
> Thank you!


While you're at it, read this: http://www.hltv.org/news/13974-s1mple-im-sorry-for-my-actions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Part of it is as Cloudy mentioned, he's got an ESL Wire ban from years ago, but then he tried to play on another account before the ban was up so it was extended another two years. I'm not sure how that would have gone for the next major because he could argue he's not VAC banned, and the ESL ban was in 1.6 I believe. There's another part to it though, considering markeloff was dropped too - one of the best 1.6 players that's not really shown up much in GO.
> 
> I'd suggest watching Thorin's videos on
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> to explain things further - AdreN coming back might be part of them looking to be a more complete team that doesn't just rely on frags.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> @ morbid_bean
> 
> If you do end up getting a 144Hz monitor, there's a mod for Payday 2 that gives you a 144 FPS cap along with unlimited. I'll agree with dmasteR and say to spend the extra now to get something that'll last you for a few years. I try to do that with the monitors I buy, hence why I went with my Dell. The VG248QE is a really good monitor for gaming.
> 
> Wheeee another edit:
> 
> Apparently big news from Navi soon, possibly markeloff or s1mple I'd guess.


I wanna assume it's Markeloff as NAVI wants to attend the ESL major lol. Not sure who they would remove though from NAVI....

Not sure how many of you watched the match today NAVI vs Titan, but if I was to base it off this match alone. http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3998095

I would remove everyone besides GuardiaN (I'm kidding, that's a North American team move). RpK looks a bit rusty, but is still looking in decent form. Give him a few more weeks and looks like Titan could be a possible power house once again!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> While you're at it, read this: http://www.hltv.org/news/13974-s1mple-im-sorry-for-my-actions
> I wanna assume it's Markeloff as NAVI wants to attend the ESL major lol. Not sure who they would remove though from NAVI....
> 
> Not sure how many of you watched the match today NAVI vs Titan, but if I was to base it off this match alone. http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=stats&d=match&id=3998095
> 
> I would remove everyone besides GuardiaN (I'm kidding, that's a North American team move). RpK looks a bit rusty, but is still looking in decent form. Give him a few more weeks and looks like Titan could be a possible power house once again!


If it was s1mple it would either be because he could play with the ban, or they'd keep the lineup until after the major. I agree it's much more likely to be markeloff, with starix being the one that's rumoured to be going.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> If it was s1mple it would either be because he could play with the ban, or they'd keep the lineup until after the major. I agree it's much more likely to be markeloff, with starix being the one that's rumoured to be going.


Nevermind:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/zaq12wsx

It's 100% markeloff.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly, you're wasting your money on any monitor besides a high HZ monitor like the VG248QE. The way I think about it, is you'll be using your monitor for years, this isn't a piece of hardware that requires you to be upgraded every year/every other year. You're buying a monitor that should ideally last you 5+ years.
> 
> I would personally save up the money and wait and get the VG248QE/XL2411Z whichever is cheapest at the time. VG248QE has something like 1.4ms input lag, it's literally the fastest monitor on the market from what I've seen! Also 144HZ is just a total different experience.
> 
> Currently $265 at Amazon, which is the cheapest I see it at currently, but if you want to wait I've seen this monitor hit $220 a few times.
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/valves-2015-to-do-list/
> 
> Check this out, there's a little section on CS:GO! Here's a snippet!
> CS:GO UPDATE HAS BEEN RELEASED:
> 
> *GAMEPLAY*
> Fixed P2000 ammo capacity.
> 
> *MISC*
> Fixed a corrupt packets issue that occurred when a client attempted to play on community servers after official servers.
> rcon stats now include server frame simulation time ms, stddev of simulation time ms, and tick precision ms.
> Fixed an exploit used by malicious servers to bypass SERVER_CAN_EXECUTE restriction on connected clients.
> Fixed achievement icons not displaying.
> 
> *MAPS*
> 
> *Cache*
> Exploit fix in Bombsite B
> 
> *Facade*
> Updated overview image
> 
> *Cobblestone*
> Fixed sticky spot under roof overhang at B
> Fixed overview map not matching the geometry at Gallery
> Raised ceiling and added trim in Gallery
> Fixed sticky clip brush at A
> Added clip brush to tapestry in CT sniper room so you can't walk through it
> Fixed floating electrical box in sewer stairwell
> Fixed missing texture above T ramp
> Removed handrail/clips and adjusted lighting in CT sniper hallway
> Fixed wooden platform clipping into stone in T spawn
> Made window bars in B tunnels & Gallery non-solid


FANTASTIC!!

Thanks for the information! I am so excited to make the jump from 60 to 144hz!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nevermind:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/zaq12wsx
> 
> It's 100% markeloff.


Yeh, that's pretty much confirmed


----------



## Cloudy

So, does the deagle feel different for anyone or is my placebo going next level?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> So, does the deagle feel different for anyone or is my placebo going next level?


Since update, or before update? Before update, I have noticed nothing, nothing shows in the weapon file either.


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Since update, or before update? Before update, I have noticed nothing, nothing shows in the weapon file either.


Since the update. It feels like somethings slightly different, but I can't put my finger on what.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly, you're wasting your money on any monitor besides a high HZ monitor like the VG248QE. The way I think about it, is you'll be using your monitor for years, this isn't a piece of hardware that requires you to be upgraded every year/every other year. You're buying a monitor that should ideally last you 5+ years.
> 
> I would personally save up the money and wait and get the VG248QE/XL2411Z whichever is cheapest at the time. VG248QE has something like 1.4ms input lag, it's literally the fastest monitor on the market from what I've seen! Also 144HZ is just a total different experience.
> 
> Currently $265 at Amazon, which is the cheapest I see it at currently, but if you want to wait I've seen this monitor hit $220 a few times.


Listen to this man, buy once cry once. I'm running a 144hz VG248QE with a 780 Classy. It makes a world of difference. When i go home to my cheap IPS panel the input lag is noticeably bad and i can't even MM. I will literally spray down people and my shots not land.


----------



## LDV617

I can also vouch for what dmasteR says about monitors. Got my 144hz on black friday and there's no going back now. Next time I invest in a nice monitor it will probably just be a better 144hz in a couple years so I can have 2 or resell my current one because it was so cheap


----------



## chemicalfan

I've been impressed by flamie, I'm glad he's joined a better team (although with the loss of markeloff & simple, they might be net worse off). Guess we'll find out if they can mix it with the big boys in a couple of weeks! Think they'll still be overshadowed by Na'Vi in terms of that rivalry though


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I've been impressed by flamie, I'm glad he's joined a better team (although with the loss of markeloff & simple, they might be net worse off). Guess we'll find out if they can mix it with the big boys in a couple of weeks! Think they'll still be overshadowed by Na'Vi in terms of that rivalry though


I personally feel the other way around in regards to Flamie, I thought he was really impressive back in Q2/Q3 of 2014, but ever since November/December or so I haven't really see the same performance I did back then.

I feel like HR was looking in replacing players to work as a team more and not rely on heavy fraggers to win rounds. s1mple was good, but there was a clear lack of teamwork within that team. A issue HR has seemed to have essentially since that team was formed back when they were still named Astana Dragons.


----------



## Paradigm84

Just wondering, as I don't frequent any of the non-Steam marketplaces, is the AWP Dragon Lore the rarest and most expensive skin for a gun?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just wondering, as I don't frequent any of the non-Steam marketplaces, is the AWP Dragon Lore the rarest and most expensive skin for a gun?


For a gun, I believe it indeed is.

<<< Owns one









There might be a few more rare guns though... like a M4A4 Radiation Hazard FN, M4A4 Modern Hunter FN, etc

But in terms of general looks. I think people prefer not only how rare the Lore is, but that it's fantastic looking.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For a gun, I believe it indeed is.
> 
> <<< Owns one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a few more rare guns though... like a M4A4 Radiation Hazard FN, M4A4 Modern Hunter FN, etc
> 
> But in terms of general looks. I think people prefer not only how rare the Lore is, but that it's fantastic looking.


Of course you own one, I've only seen glimpses of all the skins you have and it made my eyes water.









Personally I like the new Man of War FN, it just looks really classy.

Currently debating between:


M9 Bayonet Stained
M4A1-S StatTrak Basilisk Factory New

or


AK47 StatTrak Case Hardened Well-worn
SG 553 Damascus Steel Souvenir
M4A1-S StatTrak Basilisk Factory New

Decisions are difficult. I guess I could always go for the knife first and sell it off later if I'd prefer some other skins instead.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Just had my two most frustrating games so far in CS. After spending a few hours in an offline server polishing up my aim and spray control, I head into MM. First game is going OK, 5-3 to the opposing team, but we have some good players. My practice is paying off, as I'm second top fragger so far, and even managed to clutch one round. However, the top fragger of our team is the definition of toxic, constantly screaming that everyone on the team sucks and needs to uninstall, even keeping up a constant stream of profanity once he's dead. So the whole team gets taken out except for me, 3v1 clutch situation, I'm low on health with only a 5-7. I get taken out, and after screaming some more the guy initiates a vote to kick me. The whole team votes yes. Just...why???
Second game get ranked with a couple of novas who aren't so great at tactics, buying deagles every round, rushing through smoke, not listening to strats, etc. other team is pretty decent, no surprise that we get recked most rounds. We could have done okay, probably ended the game around 16-7, but the other guys on the team decide to yolo and throw the match. I abandon.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Currently debating between:
> 
> 
> M9 Bayonet Stained
> M4A1-S StatTrak Basilisk Factory New
> 
> or
> 
> 
> AK47 StatTrak Case Hardened Well-worn
> SG 553 Damascus Steel Souvenir
> M4A1-S StatTrak Basilisk Factory New
> 
> Decisions are difficult. I guess I could always go for the knife first and sell it off later if I'd prefer some other skins instead.


Knife + skin, IMO. Easier to trade up a knife.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I personally feel the other way around in regards to Flamie, I thought he was really impressive back in Q2/Q3 of 2014, but ever since November/December or so I haven't really see the same performance I did back then.
> 
> I feel like HR was looking in replacing players to work as a team more and not rely on heavy fraggers to win rounds. s1mple was good, but there was a clear lack of teamwork within that team. A issue HR has seemed to have essentially since that team was formed back when they were still named Astana Dragons.


*shrug*
The last couple of dAT games I saw, he seemed to be carrying them almost. It's the HR match they played last week I remember most, but HR looked pretty average too. His performance just sticks in my mind

I don't know much history, but dAT don't seem like a great team (barely a "best of the rest" in the top 32). I'd be pretty comfortable naming the top 14-16 teams, but after that I've no idea of the relative performance of teams. I've heard a lot of names, but couldn't put one over the other (even by reputation or anything really)


----------



## el gappo

Penta, Nip and Navi today you think?

Want to get some bets in before the bots go down again. Missed out on the Titan match yesterday


----------



## chemicalfan

I like the ESC-Penta match, odds will be good, and ESC looked stronger than I'd have thought them to be against fnatic.
If the NiP-dig goes evens, I'd go for NiP every time!

That said, I have some of the worst betting luck on CSGO


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Anyone know how to stop windows being pushed to the right when running 2 screens & a non native res? Changed my desk up and moved my 2nd screen from the right to the left of my main, forgot this happens. >.<
> Running GTX 970, happened on AMD aswell, just ask if there's any other info needed. ;s
> pic if you don't understand what I mean;
> http://i.imgur.com/pvlgNbX.jpg


I believe Windows uses a coordinate system to place windows in relation to 0,0 (top left of your desktop space), so your CS monitor should be the one to the right, not to the left


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Yeh, that's pretty much confirmed


http://www.hltv.org/news/13984-dat-add-markeloff-s1mple

Guess not lol.

Also:

http://www.hltv.org/news/13980-warden-joins-liquid-as-coach


----------



## LDV617

I am SO glad to see Markeloff picked up immediately by dAT.

I have had my doubts about s1mple, but his frags / clutches speak for themselves. dAT > HR now?

I would like to see Dosia play on dAT since he is one of my favorite players, but I don't think HR will let him leave so easily lol. I want to see a Bo5 / Bo3 series with dAT vs HR like right now.


----------



## LDV617

HD 558s are on techbargains.com for $79 via Best Buy. About as good a deal as you can get on them if anyone is looking for new cans.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13984-dat-add-markeloff-s1mple
> 
> Guess not lol.
> 
> Also:
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13980-warden-joins-liquid-as-coach


I think it was Seized who said it was an ultimate troll attempt. Pretty funny of them to be honest.

dAT confirmed AWP team.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Woohoo. Won our first ESEA game with a fresh team and only one old teammate. 14-1 CT nuke.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> dAT > HR now?


Looks like a swap deal then!
I think I'd agree with this quote, maybe dAT = HR anyway. I guess dAT won't be at Katowice now (not sure if they were anyway...)


----------



## Rit

Watching NiP and Dignitas playing... interesting watching the 'pros' play.


----------



## Wezzor

I think Dignitas will take it.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I think Dignitas will take it.


Close game...


----------



## dmasteR

If it weren't for the DDOS, I feel like Dignitas should win D2. Device gone, and it's hard to say, but I would honestly give NiP the win at this point.


----------



## SheepMoose

C9 vs Liquid on Nuke?


----------



## w35t

You all getting a lot of nasty lag lately? Like, it affects everyone, and even though everyone's ping is fine you're all just snapping around? Has been happening to me for over a week at this point.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just wondering, as I don't frequent any of the non-Steam marketplaces, is the AWP Dragon Lore the rarest and most expensive skin for a gun?


I do believe the Dragon Lore is the rarest AWP skin I just don't like it because I don't AWP very often and I'm a sucker for Stat Trak. I mean if I could get a Glock Fade, AWP Dragon Lore and a few other skin in Stat Trak I'd be all over them in an instant XD


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I do believe the Dragon Lore is the rarest AWP skin I just don't like it because I don't AWP very often and I'm a sucker for Stat Trak. I mean if I could get a Glock Fade, AWP Dragon Lore and a few other skin in Stat Trak I'd be all over them in an instant XD


Yeah, I'm addicted to StatTrak too, only reason I haven't bought a FN Vulcan and FN Cyrex yet, those two are too expensive/ hard to find with StatTrack.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> You all getting a lot of nasty lag lately? Like, it affects everyone, and even though everyone's ping is fine you're all just snapping around? Has been happening to me for over a week at this point.


Yeah it has happened to me in every game that I have played.


----------



## Wezzor

Same here.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I'm addicted to StatTrak too, only reason I haven't bought a FN Vulcan and FN Cyrex yet, those two are too expensive/ hard to find with StatTrack.


I'm actually trying to get rid of my Stat Trak FN Cyrex if you're interested in making a deal?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I'm actually trying to get rid of my Stat Trak FN Cyrex if you're interested in making a deal?


Feel free to PM me and make an offer, but I'm not sure I'll have anything good enough to trade.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Feel free to PM me and make an offer, but I'm not sure I'll have anything good enough to trade.


Yeah, just checked your Inventory and even with everything you have it's not enough. But you do have some nice skins though


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, just checked your Inventory and even with everything you have it's not enough. But you do have some nice skins though


I am spending a fair amount on stuff tomorrow, so let me know what you'd want and I'll see if I can buy it for trade.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I am spending a fair amount on stuff tomorrow, so let me know what you'd want and I'll see if I can buy it for trade.


I'm mainly interested in keys to be honest


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If it weren't for the DDOS, I feel like Dignitas should win D2. Device gone, and it's hard to say, but I would honestly give NiP the win at this point.


I only caught Nuke & D2, but I'd say that dignitas were more consistant than NiP. NiP had some amazing rounds with get_right doing his thing, but some shocking rounds where they just seemed to be standing out in the middle on nowhere just waiting to get picked
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I'm mainly interested in keys to be honest


Is that because you want to open cases?


----------



## el gappo

Speaking of team Digniddos, they are on the BBC homepage right now







*News Link*


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I only caught Nuke & D2, but I'd say that dignitas were more consistant than NiP. NiP had some amazing rounds with get_right doing his thing, but some shocking rounds where they just seemed to be standing out in the middle on nowhere just waiting to get picked
> Is that because you want to open cases?


Nah, keys have a static value so are good for trading


----------



## cptnighthawk666

hi i have a statrack m4 griffin minimal wear and some other good stuff like a vanguard pass,naga dessert eagle,crimson web dessert eagle,and some other goodish guns,if anyone is interested in trading add me my steam id is cptnighthawk666


----------



## lolllll117

The Orbit vs. Mouz game is so close!


----------



## EVILNOK

I'm just going to leave this here for anyone not familiar with what's going on:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2soa3i/new_evidence_points_to_matchfixing_at_highest/


----------



## dezahp

I wonder when they're gonna nerf the tec9


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here for anyone not familiar with what's going on:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2soa3i/new_evidence_points_to_matchfixing_at_highest/


Shame that stuff like this is starting to show up when CS:GO is just starting to step back into the limelight for eSports


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I wonder when they're gonna nerf the tec9


I don't think they'll do it anytime soon.


----------



## Wezzor

I guess you guys have read this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2soa3i/new_evidence_points_to_matchfixing_at_highest/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I wonder when they're gonna nerf the tec9
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they'll do it anytime soon.
Click to expand...

I agree, Tec9 is fine IMO.


----------



## Rit

Placed my first bet with the match of Na'vi Vs VP.







No clue what I'm doing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I guess you guys have read this:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2soa3i/new_evidence_points_to_matchfixing_at_highest/


Yep, I already knew about this before the evidence came up in the article.









Information was being leaked around the scene hours before the article came out. Valve is now involved. RIP to all those who are involved in this.


----------



## Paradigm84

Bought my first knife today:



Not the best, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, I already knew about this before the evidence came up in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Information was being leaked around the scene hours before the article came out. Valve is now involved. RIP to all those who are involved in this.


----------



## Wezzor

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, I already knew about this before the evidence came up in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Information was being leaked around the scene hours before the article came out. Valve is now involved. RIP to all those who are involved in this.


Yepp, they're pretty screwed.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I agree, Tec9 is fine IMO.


You're not serious, are you? Tec9 is extremely OP.
The CZ was OP mostly in close range eco situations, but the Tec9 is OP from close to longer range engagements. 32 rounds to a magazine and a fairly tight weapon spread, even when moving. You could probably outplay a lot of people with rifles with the tec9 from many distances simply by strafing and tapping away.

At least when the CZ was OP it had limited ammo. If you got pushed by a number of people there was a good chance you'd have to reload pretty quickly. It's not the same with the Tec9, you just tap away until either you die or the others die.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I guess you guys have read this:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2soa3i/new_evidence_points_to_matchfixing_at_highest/


Wait so Dazed, swag, skadoodle, steel and AZK could be banned for this? GG NA CS:GO.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I agree, Tec9 is fine IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not serious, are you? Tec9 is extremely OP.
> The CZ was OP mostly in close range eco situations, but the Tec9 is OP from close to longer range engagements. 32 rounds to a magazine and a fairly tight weapon spread, even when moving. You could probably outplay a lot of people with rifles with the tec9 from many distances simply by strafing and tapping away.
> 
> At least when the CZ was OP it had limited ammo. If you got pushed by a number of people there was a good chance you'd have to reload pretty quickly. It's not the same with the Tec9, you just tap away until either you die or the others die.
Click to expand...

I have yet to encounter a situation, close or long range, where I have a rifle and they have a Tec9 and I lose. The only two I can think of was when I was reloading or switching weapons. You can spray the Tec9 all you want but even at close range the spread isn't manageable and you end up missing a lot of shots. Long range I feel the accuracy is better than the Deagle but still doesn't kill with one shot and you're gonna have to tap a lot slower to hit them every time.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> You're not serious, are you? Tec9 is extremely OP.
> The CZ was OP mostly in close range eco situations, but the Tec9 is OP from close to longer range engagements. 32 rounds to a magazine and a fairly tight weapon spread, even when moving. You could probably outplay a lot of people with rifles with the tec9 from many distances simply by strafing and tapping away.
> 
> At least when the CZ was OP it had limited ammo. If you got pushed by a number of people there was a good chance you'd have to reload pretty quickly. It's not the same with the Tec9, you just tap away until either you die or the others die.


The Tec-9 is a weird weapon in the state it's in. In certain situations it's very strong, good damage and you can tap away while running and get HS. Other times it feels inaccurate and weak. For $500 a pistol should be good, even against armour because you're usually going to be forcing or have easily enough to buy a pistol alongside an AWP. I'm not sure it's exactly balanced, but I'd rather the T's ended up with a strong pistol as it might help against the CT sided nature of CS:GO. Unless we start seeing it used a lot at high levels I'm not convinced it's as OP as people say. If it turns out it is, they could just drop the damage or something, but as of right now I feel they should leave it.

@ Paradigm84

Looks good, should really get a knife myself at some point.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> You're not serious, are you? Tec9 is extremely OP.
> The CZ was OP mostly in close range eco situations, but the Tec9 is OP from close to longer range engagements. 32 rounds to a magazine and a fairly tight weapon spread, even when moving. You could probably outplay a lot of people with rifles with the tec9 from many distances simply by strafing and tapping away.
> 
> At least when the CZ was OP it had limited ammo. If you got pushed by a number of people there was a good chance you'd have to reload pretty quickly. It's not the same with the Tec9, you just tap away until either you die or the others die.


I also agree with the tec-9 not being OP. Sure you can spray it, but the accuracy is trash after the first shot. I'll take a five-seven over a tec-9 any day!


----------



## LDV617

Tec-9 not op. Five seven is so much better IMO. More accurate, 1 shot hs almost always.

The betting scandal is insane. When I saw those texts on hltv I thought they were fake lol.

Tomorrows bets?

I'm definitely betting on mouz in mouz vs VP. I don't know about navi vs VP tho. Thinking navi on dust.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Okay I used to always not like the stereotype that new players get all the good drops and silvers get all the best weapons from case openings but doing both on my alt account....I'm just done...I can't even comprehend this at all...


Spoiler: Warning: Rant ahead



Two days ago I figured since I had some extra steam wallet funds I would get a vanguard pass for my alt, just to see if I could possibly get some nicer drops than I was getting on my main. First drop was a vanguard case, no surprise there since it was a set mission anyways. Next two drops, AUG Copperhead and PP Bizon Carbon Fiber, which I both sold for 80 cents each, even this was a major improvement over the penny skins (Literately all you can get for them is 1 cent steam wallet cash) that drop on my main non stop.

Today I played some deathmatch on my main, praying to gaben while making a diaphragm of the seven days of steam sales, that I would finally get a chroma case drop. Nope, 3rd vanguard case since chroma released, thanks valve <3

Anyhow, got mad and spent the rest of my steam funds on 4 breakout cases and 4 keys. Only this time, instead of unboxing on my main right there and then, like I've done for the past 60 or so cases, I moved them to my alt, and the second case I unbox...Factory New M4A1-S Cyrex....

The worst part is when this happened, I wasn't even happy, I was shaking with anger. 60 Cases or more opened on my main and lost 6x more than I spent. 4 Cases opened on my alt and made 6x more than I spent.


----------



## Paradigm84

I think it's just a case of illusory correlation, you observe a less common outcome that skews your perception, whether or not there is any association between rank and case drops. You might open another 100 cases on the alt and get utter garbage. Nice skin drop though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think it's just a case of illusory correlation, you observe a less common outcome that skews your perception, whether or not there is any association between rank and case drops. You might open another 100 cases on the alt and get utter garbage. Nice skin drop though.


You're probably right, and it hurts that now I will still most likely move keys and cases over to my alt to unbox from now on, JUST because of this one item I got.

A somewhat reasonable test would be to have about 60 people who have never unboxed cases before, 5 of each being the same rank until every rank is reached and make sure they have over 1000 hours played. IE:

5 silver 1s at 1000 hours or more
5 silver 2s at 1000 hours or more
5 silver 3s at 1000 hours or more
etc, etc

Then, have each of them unbox 10 cases each. Now, we can do the same thing above, only with people who have less than 100 hours played, and have them also unbox 10 cases each.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

well, after 10 consecutive losses, getting completely destroyed each time because team mates either trolled or didn't listen to strats, I speedily de-ranked from mg2 back down to Nova Master. Solo queuing in MM is just depressing, the game needs some way to factor in skill other than just how many rounds you've won.


----------



## SheepMoose

So, the dude who scammed me is now trade banned. Does this mean anything for me? Higher chance of getting my knife back or nah?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> well, after 10 consecutive losses, getting completely destroyed each time because team mates either trolled or didn't listen to strats, I speedily de-ranked from mg2 back down to Nova Master. Solo queuing in MM is just depressing, the game needs some way to factor in skill other than just how many rounds you've won.


Tell me about it my friend









I stopped solo-queuing as a result of this.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> So, the dude who scammed me is now trade banned. Does this mean anything for me? Higher chance of getting my knife back or nah?


Possibly. Have you gotten a response from Steam yet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I'm not sure if it's ok to post this here, if it is against the rules please delete it--
> 
> I'm looking to buy keys below market price, where can I find a reliable seller who has a large stock?


http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensiveTrade/

Going to have a hard time buying a large stock of keys if you have no cash rep though.


----------



## SheepMoose

No, not yet.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> No, not yet.


I suggest sending a new support ticket then. It shouldn't take this long to get a response.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I suggest sending a new support ticket then. It shouldn't take this long to get a response.


Alright, I might give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I suggest sending a new support ticket then. It shouldn't take this long to get a response.


Should take about a month actually - if you submit the ticket now and are waiting for them to send you your items back.

Keep in mind that they will only do this once (the next time you have this happen to you - they will not give you your items back).


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Possibly. Have you gotten a response from Steam yet?
> http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensiveTrade/
> 
> Going to have a hard time buying a large stock of keys if you have no cash rep though.


Unfortunately I don't have any cash rep, but I have a verified PayPal account if it matters. I guess Steam is the only way then


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Should take about a month actually - if you submit the ticket now and are waiting for them to send you your items back.
> 
> Keep in mind that they will only do this once (the next time you have this happen to you - they will not give you your items back).


A month? That's insane. I've used the support 4 times in the past, and I've been responded to under a week every time.... A month doesn't seem normal.

Only gotten one Chroma case on 5 different accounts... uhhhh


----------



## SheepMoose

I used support once to ask for a refund on a game that was faulty (Watch Dogs, didn't want to work on my PC), and ask for a refund for a preorder I changed my mind for. Both times I got swift responses.

This time is different. Maybe due to the seriousness of it? I don't know.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A month? That's insane. I've used the support 4 times in the past, and I've been responded to under a week every time.... A month doesn't seem normal.
> 
> Only gotten one Chroma case on 5 different accounts... uhhhh


I got my whole inventory hijacked - took them a month to even write back to me.

Keep in mind that this was before Christmas (Dec. 10th). Only got my items back two weeks into the new year....

I suppose it depends on the case / time of year.


----------



## LDV617

Well at least you got your items back


----------



## Rit

wooo! first bet first win.. big money!


----------



## killuchen

my beauty


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beauty


Nice!
Here's mine

Ingame:


http://imgur.com/exJQZ


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Nice!
> Here's mine
> 
> Ingame:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/exJQZ


Nicccceeeee







starting to get back into cs go again. Traded some of my nicer dota items for the knife lol.


----------



## Caldeio

Got two chroma today, sold one. Thinking about opening the other.


----------



## chemicalfan

What is the deal with all these teams being called "ex-" on HLTV lately? Why not just leave their names as is until they come up with a new one? Or even better - force the teams to come up with a new name before they compete (ok, it's at the mercy of ESEA or whoever, but still)


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beauty


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Nice!
> Here's mine
> 
> Ingame:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/exJQZ


Here's my collection currently


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What is the deal with all these teams being called "ex-" on HLTV lately? Why not just leave their names as is until they come up with a new one? Or even better - force the teams to come up with a new name before they compete (ok, it's at the mercy of ESEA or whoever, but still)


Those were organization names. It's not that they can't come up with a name.


----------



## chemicalfan

So it's a copyright thing? The 5 guys have left the organisation but still play as a team together? Assuming they are still registered with whichever tournament it is (and their former organisation didn't pull the plug somehow), they should come up with a new name before they play. It's messy having "ex-IBUYPOWER" listed, and for me, I find it a little confusing as it's not always just all 5 guys leaving an organisation. Sometimes it's only one or two guys who leave & move to another team (or start a new one), then the rest leave the organisation and play under "ex-".

To be honest, I don't really know why "transfers" are permitted during a tournament. Considering how many concurrent tournaments are running, it makes it hard for the fans to keep tabs on who's playing for who and which teams are "worth watching" (for want of a much better phrase).


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So it's a copyright thing? The 5 guys have left the organisation but still play as a team together? Assuming they are still registered with whichever tournament it is (and their former organisation didn't pull the plug somehow), they should come up with a new name before they play. It's messy having "ex-IBUYPOWER" listed, and for me, I find it a little confusing as it's not always just all 5 guys leaving an organisation. Sometimes it's only one or two guys who leave & move to another team (or start a new one), then the rest leave the organisation and play under "ex-".
> 
> To be honest, I don't really know why "transfers" are permitted during a tournament. Considering how many concurrent tournaments are running, it makes it hard for the fans to keep tabs on who's playing for who and which teams are "worth watching" (for want of a much better phrase).


Sometimes they do play under a new name (remember Team Global?), but it's usually because they've already signed a new deal but are waiting to announce it. Having them called ex-whoever means that people can easily see that they're the same team (most of the time) but just don't have their sponsor any more. You say you don't understand why people are allowed to change team during tournaments - there are a lot of factors that go into that. If a sponsor/organisation pulls out then you've got no option but to find a new one as that team, or break up and join existing teams. People may be contracted for a time period, but it's usually up to the organisation with how the lineup is managed so if they want someone else they will try and get them, which we've seen iBP do. Some tournaments don't allow more than x changes to a team before it's considered a new one so you cannot change much of a lineup most of the time. I don't agree that it is harder to follow, as long as you keep an eye on HLTV they usually report every team change so it's easy to know where people have gone. As long as you know how those people play you can predict how the lineup is likely to perform and if you're interested in CS that shouldn't be too much of a problem for you.


----------



## LDV617

RIP Skins, thought Torqued were gonna come out on top of the CLG match, but I was wrong.

I think I might put a med bet on dAT and a small bet on Mouz vs Fnatic.

Edit: On the CSGL disqus board there was someone saying that Liquid were gonna be GX because GX are a bunch of no names with no logo. Found the above posts pretty funny after reading that ^^


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> RIP Skins, thought Torqued were gonna come out on top of the CLG match, but I was wrong.
> 
> I think I might put a med bet on dAT and a small bet on Mouz vs Fnatic.
> 
> Edit: On the CSGL disqus board there was someone saying that Liquid were gonna be GX because GX are a bunch of no names with no logo. Found the above posts pretty funny after reading that ^^


Sounds like typical CSGL


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> RIP Skins, thought Torqued were gonna come out on top of the CLG match, but I was wrong.


I was gonna bet a Death by Kitty ($10) on Torqued myself but after spamming the "place bet" button for thirty minutes I just assumed it was a sign that I shouldn't go through with it.

Now I'm glad I didn't









and since we're showing off knives, I guess I'll post the one I got for Christmas from Anon-Senpai










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Sometimes they do play under a new name (remember Team Global?), but it's usually because they've already signed a new deal but are waiting to announce it. Having them called ex-whoever means that people can easily see that they're the same team (most of the time) but just don't have their sponsor any more. You say you don't understand why people are allowed to change team during tournaments - there are a lot of factors that go into that. If a sponsor/organisation pulls out then you've got no option but to find a new one as that team, or break up and join existing teams. People may be contracted for a time period, but it's usually up to the organisation with how the lineup is managed so if they want someone else they will try and get them, which we've seen iBP do. Some tournaments don't allow more than x changes to a team before it's considered a new one so you cannot change much of a lineup most of the time. I don't agree that it is harder to follow, as long as you keep an eye on HLTV they usually report every team change so it's easy to know where people have gone. As long as you know how those people play you can predict how the lineup is likely to perform and if you're interested in CS that shouldn't be too much of a problem for you.


I know what you mean, and what you say is right, it's just.....
If I do as Thorin would do, and compare it to the NBA, could you imagine if the roster changed that much? It would be quite hard to keep up with the NBA if the main 5 players in the team changed as much as CS seems to at the moment. Bearing in mind each "season" in CS is very short, so if the rosters changes had to wait, it wouldn't be so bad. It'd be better if a team had to sign up with 6 or 7 players to a tournament, and that was it for the duration. I guess there's a limitation because A) sponsor contracts have different durations than tournaments (ignoring the time overlap of different tournaments), and B) sponsor contracts don't seem to matter than much anyway (the way players & sponsors seem to leave)

Meh, maybe I just need to study the movements more, maybe keep a list of the current players for the top 16 teams or something (be nice if that already existed! lol)


----------



## LDV617

I think the sponsors need to draft better contracts. Imagine how much more wholesome the scene would be of throwing / cheating was written into contract and if you were proven guilty they could sue / repossess the payments you've received as a player.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I know what you mean, and what you say is right, it's just.....
> If I do as Thorin would do, and compare it to the NBA, could you imagine if the roster changed that much? It would be quite hard to keep up with the NBA if the main 5 players in the team changed as much as CS seems to at the moment. Bearing in mind each "season" in CS is very short, so if the rosters changes had to wait, it wouldn't be so bad. It'd be better if a team had to sign up with 6 or 7 players to a tournament, and that was it for the duration. I guess there's a limitation because A) sponsor contracts have different durations than tournaments (ignoring the time overlap of different tournaments), and B) sponsor contracts don't seem to matter than much anyway (the way players & sponsors seem to leave)
> 
> Meh, maybe I just need to study the movements more, maybe keep a list of the current players for the top 16 teams or something (be nice if that already existed! lol)


You need to remember a lot of the NA roster changes happened during the Off season when there was no tournaments going on in the North American Scene.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I know what you mean, and what you say is right, it's just.....
> If I do as Thorin would do, and compare it to the NBA, could you imagine if the roster changed that much? It would be quite hard to keep up with the NBA if the main 5 players in the team changed as much as CS seems to at the moment. Bearing in mind each "season" in CS is very short, so if the rosters changes had to wait, it wouldn't be so bad. It'd be better if a team had to sign up with 6 or 7 players to a tournament, and that was it for the duration. I guess there's a limitation because A) sponsor contracts have different durations than tournaments (ignoring the time overlap of different tournaments), and B) sponsor contracts don't seem to matter than much anyway (the way players & sponsors seem to leave)
> 
> Meh, maybe I just need to study the movements more, maybe keep a list of the current players for the top 16 teams or something (be nice if that already existed! lol)


Part of the problem with CS:GO is the fact that it's still relatively new, certainly at the level it's grown to anyway. There are a lot of teams and a lot of organisations, most of which aren't that well funded, or don't value keeping the same lineup because they're more interested in results now rather than possible future improvement. If the organisations and sponsors behind these teams were bigger and more invested in CS then you could see them hanging onto a lineup for a lot longer - NiP, VP, Navi come to mind with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I think the sponsors need to draft better contracts. Imagine how much more wholesome the scene would be of throwing / cheating was written into contract and if you were proven guilty they could sue / repossess the payments you've received as a player.


It wouldn't surprise me if they can sue anyway because it can damage the team/sponsors image to be associated with those things.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Part of the problem with CS:GO is the fact that it's still relatively new, certainly at the level it's grown to anyway.


This. 2014-2016 will be about setting the foundation of GO, and then watching it build from there. We as a community, learned a lot about cheating, scamming, and throwing this year. I think the contracts of the next few years will be much more precise and will have preventative measures built into them.

In regards to the orgs being able to sue players, maybe, but I think that since every country is different in terms of biz laws like that -- it's hard to say. I think that the only real solution is trial and error. We saw what happens when blanks are left to be filled, now the orgs just need to fill those blanks with tighter agreements. If Titan had a clause that said they could repossess every asset aquired / given / earned by players while under contract in the case of someone being proven guilty of cheating, then KQLY never would've screwed around (not saying he did or didn't cheat on LAN). The players wouldn't even "try" cheats or "lend" accounts to friends, because the consequences would be too high.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> This. 2014-2016 will be about setting the foundation of GO, and then watching it build from there. We as a community, learned a lot about cheating, scamming, and throwing this year. I think the contracts of the next few years will be much more precise and will have preventative measures built into them.
> 
> In regards to the orgs being able to sue players, maybe, but I think that since every country is different in terms of biz laws like that -- it's hard to say. I think that the only real solution is trial and error. We saw what happens when blanks are left to be filled, now the orgs just need to fill those blanks with tighter agreements. If Titan had a clause that said they could repossess every asset aquired / given / earned by players while under contract in the case of someone being proven guilty of cheating, then KQLY never would've screwed around (not saying he did or didn't cheat on LAN). The players wouldn't even "try" cheats or "lend" accounts to friends, because the consequences would be too high.


According to KQLY, when he used the cheat he wasn't even on Titan. So it wouldn't apply here.

I actually believe what KQLY stated in his statement. It did seem genuine, and the fact that he has nothing to hide at that point.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> According to KQLY, when he used the cheat he wasn't even on Titan. So it wouldn't apply here.
> 
> I actually believe what KQLY stated in his statement. It did seem genuine, and the fact that he has nothing to hide at that point.


I WANT to believe kukli. I just used him as an example because he is by far the highest profile VAC ban recently. Also Titan obviously have the most investment in their players compared to the other VACationers, so it's most applicable. But you bring up another good point, VAC needs more transparency towards the orgs that support the game. They should've given Titan details about the VAC. When the VAC was detected, what triggered it, etc.

I thought KQLY was an awesome player, and a genuine person (from Pasha's stream) and honestly he's the 1 VAC ban that saddens me. It's a shame his career ended so swiftly for something that MAY not be as relevant as people think. For example the shot on Pasha at DHW, 100% legit, people that think it wasn't need to try it themselves. Pasha had ~15 hp, there was a post on reddit today where someone got the same kill with a flash.

EDIT: dmasteR are you playing in this season for ESEA? My team missed registration for ESEA O







but we are doing okay in CEVO O. I don't think I'll every play CEVO O again though, out of my 8 games (2 teams) we have like 5 FFW from "clans" that don't show up. So frustrating to practice a map all week then NOT play it -_-


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Here's my collection currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Amazing collection!


----------



## LDV617

Damnnnn boiii


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I WANT to believe kukli. I just used him as an example because he is by far the highest profile VAC ban recently. Also Titan obviously have the most investment in their players compared to the other VACationers, so it's most applicable. But you bring up another good point, VAC needs more transparency towards the orgs that support the game. They should've given Titan details about the VAC. When the VAC was detected, what triggered it, etc.
> 
> I thought KQLY was an awesome player, and a genuine person (from Pasha's stream) and honestly he's the 1 VAC ban that saddens me. It's a shame his career ended so swiftly for something that MAY not be as relevant as people think. For example the shot on Pasha at DHW, 100% legit, people that think it wasn't need to try it themselves. Pasha had ~15 hp, there was a post on reddit today where someone got the same kill with a flash.
> 
> EDIT: dmasteR are you playing in this season for ESEA? My team missed registration for ESEA O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we are doing okay in CEVO O. I don't think I'll every play CEVO O again though, out of my 8 games (2 teams) we have like 5 FFW from "clans" that don't show up. So frustrating to practice a map all week then NOT play it -_-


I'm done play competitively. Had a offer for Denial E-Sports from valens a few times, but I've declined them. Just don't have the time to dedicate to play anymore.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm done play competitively. Had a offer for Denial E-Sports from valens a few times, but I've declined them. Just don't have the time to dedicate to play anymore.


Ahh that's a shame, time for you to teach me how to play then ^^ I'll fill that Shaz-gap


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Ahh that's a shame, time for you to teach me how to play then ^^ I'll fill that Shaz-gap


Current Denial is actually old Lunatik e-Sports.









valens/slemmy/relyks/automatic/FlowSick


----------



## LDV617

Oh nice I didn't see that. I did see that there is a LunatiK is in ESEA Main though, which now makes more sense


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Well, after another 5 straight matches with trolls on my team I couldn't take it anymore and abandoned. 7 day ban. Seriously considering just uninstalling.


----------



## SheepMoose

What's your rank?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> What's your rank?


Was MG2, de-ranked to MG1 because I wasn't playing very well, won a couple of games after practicing my spray control, then got hit with troll after troll. Currently Nova Master.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Was MG2, de-ranked to MG1 because I wasn't playing very well, won a couple of games after practicing my spray control, then got hit with troll after troll. Currently Nova Master.


Honestly, worry less about your rank. Have you tried just playing Casual Servers/Public Servers? You don't HAVE to play just competitive. I feel like many people either don't know, or completely forgot about the other aspects of CS.

MiniGames/Bhop/Surf come to mind, that are extremely fun.


----------



## SheepMoose

Yeah 99% of my time lately has been playing KZ. Pretty fun except for some poorly made maps that make no sense.


----------



## lolllll117

Decoy dodgeball is also pretty fun


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly, worry less about your rank. Have you tried just playing Casual Servers/Public Servers? You don't HAVE to play just competitive. I feel like many people either don't know, or completely forgot about the other aspects of CS.
> 
> MiniGames/Bhop/Surf come to mind, that are extremely fun.


I've tried a bit of casual, but my main enjoyment of CS came from the competitive nature of the game. The game is awesome when you have a good team, working well together and pulling off strats. It's not the de-ranking that's frustrating, I don't mind losing so long as my team and I put up a good fight. I just get so annoyed with how Competitive mode is almost setup to be a troll's paradise. At the very least there needs to be some way to abandon the match if a team-mate is griefing/trolling that doesn't incur a time-out ban. It's even more annoying when you're literally getting trolled in back to back games, it's almost like you can't get away from it.


----------



## chemicalfan

You can try kickvoting, and reporting them, but in the end it just sucks.
Pre-mades are the way forward for you I think, you're a high enough rank, and sound motivated enough for it. If you don't already have enough/the right friends on your list, try posting on /RecruitCS on Reddit.

Changing the subject, who are "Deponeret"? Are they ex-Dignitas players or something?


----------



## Paradigm84

If you're stuck with crappy team-mates from solo-queuing, try getting a party together to play with regularly, that's what I've done and it makes competitive much more enjoyable.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Changing the subject, who are "Deponeret"? Are they ex-Dignitas players or something?


Got it wrong, looks like ex-CPH Wolves (knew that I knew the names!)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly, worry less about your rank. Have you tried just playing Casual Servers/Public Servers? You don't HAVE to play just competitive. I feel like many people either don't know, or completely forgot about the other aspects of CS.
> 
> MiniGames/Bhop/Surf come to mind, that are extremely fun.


+1 on this. I've spent like 60 hours doing random Demolition games and doing missions the last 2 weeks. My aim has improved, especially now that I am able to use some of the other weapons in the game.

Forced random guns on DM (click autobuy (F1) on official or select the random option on community) can be pretty entertaining as well.


----------



## chemicalfan

I really like Arms Race, it has a DM feel (instant respawn, I guess), but a bit more purposeful, and victory seems more possible.


----------



## Anonizer

Looks like training paid off, especially those aim maps! Got accused of smurfing and cheating! lol!





Just curious guys what mouse do you use?


----------



## SheepMoose

Am I an idiot for the way I play Banana on Inferno?

Playing with a random 5 queue today, I'm MGE, 2 more MGE's, and MG1, and a GN4.
It's myself and the GN4 playing Banana the whole CT side, or at least what should have been Banana. Most of the CT involved the GN4 sitting behind new boxes watching dark spot.

I died a couple of times pushing into Banana. I'm not talking deep, just up to car. Every time, this toxic guy in the 5 queue "that's why you shouldn't push! You're MGE, act your rank, even a GN4 knows what to do better than you!"
Every time the GN4 would sit at new boxes watching nothing, 3 - 4 people would make it into the site, and overwhelm him/anyone else at B.

So what's the correct way to play Banana? This toxic dudes idea was to hold from back of site and essentially battle them in the site itself. My idea is that you 2man push up to car, smoke it off, and stop them from overwhelming you before falling back if things get heated. Am I wrong for thinking this? I mean, I know pushing works since in the last few rounds I pushed Banana with an AWP and stopped them pushing themselves. The way I saw it, new boxes was a late round position that you use when you've given up Banana control.

Am I wrong for thinking this dude was an idiot, or am I an idiot for the way I play it?

Oh, should also mention that the toxic dude kept saying "I've played with plenty of LEM's and they never push car". That can't be right though yeah? I've played with supremes as well and they push car. When we played T side they pushed car and forced us to go A, which is exactly the point, right?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you're stuck with crappy team-mates from solo-queuing, try getting a party together to play with regularly, that's what I've done and it makes competitive much more enjoyable.












I've been trying to get a group together to play like every tuesday/thursday or w/e... But people don't like grouping with an 'unranked'


----------



## LDV617

Personally I don't like when people push up to car. If your on an eco round and your doing some kind of flash-deagle peek then it makes sense, but it's not a safe place to hold and there are no good angles I feel comfortable playing.

Ideal B-side inferno; One at oranges, and one at CT smoke spot &/or spools (he should fall back to spools if he gets smoked out, or oranges guy hears lots of movement). When they push in / smoke CT / flash in, the oranges guy can pop flash and the spools guy can wreck anyone pushing in. You can also boost onto oranges for a really







spot.

Personally I hate when I play B and my buddy wants to push banana. Inferno is one of those maps where you NEED to buddy up and stick together.

Another option for aggressive B, is peeking the angle by the cart right before car, and taking 1 awp shot then let the guy at oranges smoke you out. Then they can neither push nor peak.

I say all this, but when I get bored / annoyed / ECO, I pop flash off the overhang roof and deagle peek woodpiles.

In regards to "LEM's don't push car" - just a stupid statement that I wouldn't worry too much about.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get a group together to play like every tuesday/thursday or w/e... But people don't like grouping with an 'unranked'


I would love to do OCN CEVO nights if other people are down. We could get a 5 team or a full 10 and do random teams in a CEVO server.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonizer*
> 
> Looks like training paid off, especially those aim maps! Got accused of smurfing and cheating! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious guys what mouse do you use?


I swap between my G700s, G502, and Nionix NAOS 7000. I've been favoring the Mionix lately


----------



## chemicalfan

Re: Inferno B-site CT - I like to play from CT mostly, watching a tight angle towards car, smoking if I hear movement, then retreating to "generator" to shoot towards oranges when they push further, and then circling back though the building site (if I'm still alive). Sometimes the T's will rush though spools to overwhelm the whole site, and you can get another pick.

This is Silver 2 though


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Re: Inferno B-site CT - I like to play from CT mostly, watching a tight angle towards car, smoking if I hear movement, then retreating to "generator" to shoot towards oranges when they push further, and then circling back though the building site (if I'm still alive). Sometimes the T's will rush though spools to overwhelm the whole site, and you can get another pick.
> 
> This is Silver 2 though


That doesn't sound bad. Instead falling back through construct, when the smoke lands on you at CT you should just knife jump the cross and get on fountain/spools/emo, could end up saving your buddy's life on oranges.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That doesn't sound bad. Instead falling back through construct, when the smoke lands on you at CT you should just knife jump the cross and get on fountain/spools/emo, could end up saving your buddy's life on oranges.


I don't really pay to much attention to my team mate, lol (solo queue). Sometimes they push banana, sometimes play the bit down from spools, sometimes spools, sometimes somewhere else in site. A lot of the time, the T's don't smoke CT anyway, they might flash me but I can normally retreat whilst blind. I don't really like playing inside of site when they arrive, it feels too panicked at those close quarters (I'm the same at Dust 2 A site). Maybe I should get some autoshotty practice in, lol


----------



## johnx2y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> MiniGames/Bhop/Surf come to mind, that are extremely fun.


Bhop? Thought that it's not possible in cs go, did they change that meanwhile? Are there dedicated servers for that like used to be in 1.6?


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnx2y*
> 
> Bhop? Thought that it's not possible in cs go, did they change that meanwhile? Are there dedicated servers for that like used to be in 1.6?


Bhopping is possible, even on 64 tick. I bhop all the time.
There's a speed limit though of 315. Hit it and your speed drops to 285 or so. Often KZ servers don't have this speed limit though.


----------



## LDV617

I should've bet more on Paradox last night xD

Woke up to $10 in my CSGL account. I really wasn't expecting to win, so I threw some returns at Paradox. I should've gone all in :X


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I would love to do OCN CEVO nights if other people are down. We could get a 5 team or a full 10 and do random teams in a CEVO server.


I would not mind this at all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I swap between my G700s, G502, and Nionix NAOS 7000. I've been favoring the Mionix lately


I am using a Zowie FK1


----------



## LDV617

Do you like your fk1? I have a rival but am thinking its time for an upgrade. Everyone who's interested in a CEVO mix add and pm me on CEVO, my handle is Sm0ke1


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Do you like your fk1? I have a rival but am thinking its time for an upgrade. Everyone who's interested in a CEVO mix add and pm me on CEVO, my handle is Sm0ke1


Yes I very much like it









A lot better for my hand/grip









My CEVO handle is the same as my username here.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Am I an idiot for the way I play Banana on Inferno?
> 
> Playing with a random 5 queue today, I'm MGE, 2 more MGE's, and MG1, and a GN4.
> It's myself and the GN4 playing Banana the whole CT side, or at least what should have been Banana. Most of the CT involved the GN4 sitting behind new boxes watching dark spot.
> 
> I died a couple of times pushing into Banana. I'm not talking deep, just up to car. Every time, this toxic guy in the 5 queue "that's why you shouldn't push! You're MGE, act your rank, even a GN4 knows what to do better than you!"
> Every time the GN4 would sit at new boxes watching nothing, 3 - 4 people would make it into the site, and overwhelm him/anyone else at B.
> 
> So what's the correct way to play Banana? This toxic dudes idea was to hold from back of site and essentially battle them in the site itself. My idea is that you 2man push up to car, smoke it off, and stop them from overwhelming you before falling back if things get heated. Am I wrong for thinking this? I mean, I know pushing works since in the last few rounds I pushed Banana with an AWP and stopped them pushing themselves. The way I saw it, new boxes was a late round position that you use when you've given up Banana control.
> 
> Am I wrong for thinking this dude was an idiot, or am I an idiot for the way I play it?
> 
> Oh, should also mention that the toxic dude kept saying "I've played with plenty of LEM's and they never push car". That can't be right though yeah? I've played with supremes as well and they push car. When we played T side they pushed car and forced us to go A, which is exactly the point, right?


It depends on what works against the enemy team. When i play banana i like to switch it up every round so they don't know where to expect me. some rounds i'll push forward next to car (never peaking out) and i'll throw some grenades/wait for them to walk around the corner where i can shoot them. Sometimes i like to hide behind the box right next to car and wait for them to walk past me just so i can Nova them in the back (i like to do this on rounds where i'm broke). If i can afford an AWP or an Aug then i might sit behind car and see if i can pick someone before they start throwing grenades. I think the best way of actually holding B is to set up a crossfire between one person on the back of B site and one person between B and CT spawn. If they try smoking the spot between CT and B site, then just have the person on B site draw their attention and walk through the smoke while they all have their backs turned








That's how i play it at least.


----------



## LDV617

This debate about cyber athletics is getting pretty heated. Don't want to bring in the drama here, so please keep the back&forth to a minimum, but what do you guys think?

CS pros - Athletes or not?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> CS pros - Athletes or not?




and while I'm at it



By standard definitions, no, they are not athletes and Professional CS is not a sport, however, there is no doubt in my mind that watching professional games do indeed "aim to use, maintain or improve skills (Aim, Game Sense, Strats, etc) while providing entertainment to participants (viewers)."


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> This debate about cyber athletics is getting pretty heated. Don't want to bring in the drama here, so please keep the back&forth to a minimum, but what do you guys think?
> 
> CS pros - Athletes or not?


Quote:


> Athlete = a person who is trained or skilled in exercises, sports, or games requiring physical strength, agility, or stamina


No... /end of question...


----------



## LDV617

This discussion is really interesting to me as a martial artist. People used to tell me martial arts isn't a sport, then when I started saying I do MMA everyone was like "woooow you're such an athlete" "that's an insane sports" bla bla blah..

Personally I think it's an undeniable fact that CS especially is a sport. But that's just my opinion, could be because I use the same tactics for training both my "sports" so I can't really draw a line of separation between them.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Am I an idiot for the way I play Banana on Inferno?
> 
> Playing with a random 5 queue today, I'm MGE, 2 more MGE's, and MG1, and a GN4.
> It's myself and the GN4 playing Banana the whole CT side, or at least what should have been Banana. Most of the CT involved the GN4 sitting behind new boxes watching dark spot.
> 
> I died a couple of times pushing into Banana. I'm not talking deep, just up to car. Every time, this toxic guy in the 5 queue "that's why you shouldn't push! You're MGE, act your rank, even a GN4 knows what to do better than you!"
> Every time the GN4 would sit at new boxes watching nothing, 3 - 4 people would make it into the site, and overwhelm him/anyone else at B.
> 
> So what's the correct way to play Banana? This toxic dudes idea was to hold from back of site and essentially battle them in the site itself. My idea is that you 2man push up to car, smoke it off, and stop them from overwhelming you before falling back if things get heated. Am I wrong for thinking this? I mean, I know pushing works since in the last few rounds I pushed Banana with an AWP and stopped them pushing themselves. The way I saw it, new boxes was a late round position that you use when you've given up Banana control.
> 
> Am I wrong for thinking this dude was an idiot, or am I an idiot for the way I play it?
> 
> Oh, should also mention that the toxic dude kept saying "I've played with plenty of LEM's and they never push car". That can't be right though yeah? I've played with supremes as well and they push car. When we played T side they pushed car and forced us to go A, which is exactly the point, right?


Situational, but you both need to decide on one or the other. If he doesn't want to play up at car/doesn't feel comfortable there's no point in trying to convince him. People like these don't get better simply because they're stuck in a mindset of what they believe is wrong/right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I don't really pay to much attention to my team mate, lol (solo queue). Sometimes they push banana, sometimes play the bit down from spools, sometimes spools, sometimes somewhere else in site. A lot of the time, the T's don't smoke CT anyway, they might flash me but I can normally retreat whilst blind. I don't really like playing inside of site when they arrive, it feels too panicked at those close quarters (I'm the same at Dust 2 A site). Maybe I should get some autoshotty practice in, lol


Even solo que, you should pay attention to what your teammates are doing. It's part of how you'll continue to get better.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Even solo que, you should pay attention to what your teammates are doing. It's part of how you'll continue to get better.


I'd argue that it's one of the most important things to do. Using the mini map will win rounds. Pay attention to your teammates positions, and it will help you find your own positions.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> This discussion is really interesting to me as a martial artist. People used to tell me martial arts isn't a sport, then when I started saying I do MMA everyone was like "woooow you're such an athlete" "that's an insane sports" bla bla blah..
> 
> Personally I think it's an undeniable fact that CS especially is a sport. But that's just my opinion, could be because I use the same tactics for training both my "sports" so I can't really draw a line of separation between them.


CS players are gamers.... not athletes, not playing 'sports'... you're playing a game. That's your line of separation. There's no way you can tie the two together.


----------



## LDV617

Games turn into sports. Basketball was once a game (not too long ago in a highschool in MA) now it is considered one the US' most popular sports. It originated with almost the exact same rules it has today, as a highschool gym game.

EDIT: Personally I'm not very opinionated one way or another, I asked in here because I wanted to see the consensus of actual CS players, and not just anyone on the forum.

I think that in most cases the gamers don't consider themselves athletes, nor do I consider all esports competitors to be athletes. But I believe athleticism is a mindset and way of life. Pasha is definitely an athlete, he might not consider CS his sport, but he is 100% an athlete, and I believe that his athleticism allowed him to get where he is today.

The post on the frontpage of OCN has made me think a lot. And I am drafting some ideas for a "sports science" type blog following myself as a subject. Personally I think that physical condition can play a MASSIVE role in CS performance. I would love to document and experiment this further to see if I can produce some evidence that show it. Would anyone be interested in reading that?


----------



## Rit

If you have to change the definition of things to feel better with how you're labeled, feel free to do so but you're going to look like an idiot. Physical condition has a little bit to do with gaming, but not that much, otherwise why aren't all body builder/Olympic athletes gamers? You could be like the Russians and look at slow twitch/fast twitch muscle fibers and realize that even though your body is made up more of one type, that doesn't mean you're destine to be a sports professional. "Professional Gamers" have a short 'career' due to things such as reaction time, vision, etc... affect you as you get older. Plus this thing called "life" and needing a real job to pay bills.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> If you have to change the definition of things to feel better with how you're labeled, feel free to do so but you're going to look like an idiot. Physical condition has a little bit to do with gaming, but not that much, otherwise why aren't all body builder/Olympic athletes gamers? You could be like the Russians and look at slow twitch/fast twitch muscle fibers and realize that even though your body is made up more of one type, that doesn't mean you're destine to be a sports professional. "Professional Gamers" have a short 'career' due to things such as reaction time, vision, etc... affect you as you get older. Plus this thing called "life" and needing a real job to pay bills.


What am I changing the definition of? I am already an athlete (Blue belt BJJ, 4 years Sanda, 3 years Muay Thai, many many competitions and broken noses.) I don't need to be re-labeled

And as an athlete with legitimate experience and knowledge in that subject, I can apply 90% of the same practice technique / knowledge to CS. I would argue that all athletes are inherently better at a game like CS because they know how to improve themselves.

I'm not trying to prove that CS players are athletes, not at all, I'm just interested in the physical connection. Lots of people have said that there is a limited / no physical connection to CS performance, and I think that is outright stupid.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What am I changing the definition of? I am already an athlete (Blue belt BJJ, 4 years Sanda, 3 years Muay Thai, many many competitions and broken noses.)
> 
> And as an athlete with legitimate experience and knowledge in that subject, I can apply 90% of the same practice technique / knowledge to CS. I would argue that all athletes are inherently better at a game like CS because they know how to improve themselves.
> 
> I'm not trying to prove that CS players are athletes, not at all, I'm just interested in the physical connection. Lots of people have said that there is a limited / no physical connection to CS performance, and I think that is outright stupid.


Are you one of those trolls from the community servers?









I'm going to be done w/ this topic because I know where it goes. Good luck in finding what everyone has already been telling you.


----------



## LDV617

Thanks!






This is a great video that helped me start to understand the relationship between practice, sports, and athleticism in gaming.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> If you have to change the definition of things to feel better with how you're labeled, feel free to do so but you're going to look like an idiot. Physical condition has a little bit to do with gaming, but not that much, otherwise why aren't all body builder/Olympic athletes gamers? You could be like the Russians and look at slow twitch/fast twitch muscle fibers and realize that even though your body is made up more of one type, that doesn't mean you're destine to be a sports professional. "Professional Gamers" have a short 'career' due to things such as reaction time, vision, etc... affect you as you get older. Plus this thing called "life" and needing a real job to pay bills.


I don't think you understand how much you get paid as a professional gamer. CS:GO isn't nearly at the same level as DOTA2/LoL, but some of the players in GO are getting paid near 6 figures.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't think you understand how much you get paid as a professional gamer. CS:GO isn't nearly at the same level as DOTA2/LoL, but some of the players in GO are getting paid near 6 figures.


This +

Look at the professional gamers who aren't competitive. Pewdiepie is making somewhere between 10-20 million a year in youtube ad revenue alone. I can't imagine what South Park paid him to do a feature on the show.

Pro gaming = New american dream? lol


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd hate being a professional competitive gamer, I mean sure, it must be nice to be that good at the game, but every move you make in a public match could be scrutinised, and you'll inevitably have a lot of people telling you what you did wrong and why you shouldn't be in a certain team. Too much pressure.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't think you understand how much you get paid as a professional gamer. CS:GO isn't nearly at the same level as DOTA2/LoL, but some of the players in GO are getting paid near 6 figures.


I've seen the numbers and watched that video valve put out awhile ago. I'm not doubting there's money to be made there. But the money is based on winning, if you don't win, you don't get paid. And again... The 'career' of a professional gamer is short.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great video that helped me start to understand the relationship between practice, sports, and athleticism in gaming.


ROFL.... that video is hilarious... it does have some good points, but it's making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I've seen the numbers and watched that video valve put out awhile ago. I'm not doubting there's money to be made there. But the money is based on winning, if you don't win, you don't get paid. And again... The 'career' of a professional gamer is short.
> 
> ROFL.... that video is hilarious... it does have some good points, but it's making a mountain out of a mole hill.


See, that's the thing. It's not all based on winnings. You have to consider their salary, and sponsorship bonuses. Lets not include those who Stream. Look at Summit, a ex-pro who turned into a Streamer and makes a nice 6 figures. Sure you might not still be playing at the top level of competition, but there's still plenty of ways to make a very good living at what you enjoy. Streaming being one of them. Shroud/Moe/Steel/Tarik/Hiko/etc all make a very good living from just streaming.

Anders/Semmler/DDK/Thorin/etc all make a living from analyst/casting.

Ever heard of Faker from the LoL scene?

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/faker-reportedly-declined-contracts-valued-up-to-1/1100-2322/


----------



## Jaycz

Imo, so long as pool or darts, etc, are considered sports, than so can CS or LoL or Dota, but I dont think the word athlete applies to pro gamers, I mean, FPS players certainly have great reflexes and reaction time, and MOBA/RTS players are certainly very stratical thikers, but when I hear the word athlete, I think of George St. Pierre or something, not Get_Right


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> See, that's the thing. It's not all based on winnings. You have to consider their salary, and sponsorship bonuses. Lets not include those who Stream. Look at Summit, a ex-pro who turned into a Streamer and makes a nice 6 figures. Sure you might not still be playing at the top level of competition, but there's still plenty of ways to make a very good living at what you enjoy. Streaming being one of them. Shroud/Moe/Steel/Tarik/Hiko/etc all make a very good living from just streaming.
> 
> Anders/Semmler/DDK/Thorin/etc all make a living from analyst/casting.
> 
> Ever heard of Faker from the LoL scene?
> 
> http://www.ongamers.com/articles/faker-reportedly-declined-contracts-valued-up-to-1/1100-2322/


That's one person out of how many 'professional gamers'.... Again, I'm not denying the possibility of it... I'm just with Paradigm84. I don't want the life a professional gamer, no job security, constantly under the microscope and the ?career is only 5-10 years?. I like my job as an engineer, make $75k/year, health insurance, 401K, etc... And I have that until I retire....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> That's one person out of how many 'professional gamers'.... Again, I'm not denying the possibility of it... I'm just with Paradigm84. I don't want the life a professional gamer, no job security, constantly under the microscope and the ?career is only 5-10 years?. I like my job as an engineer, make $75k/year, health insurance, 401K, etc... And I have that until I retire....


It's not just one person. All the people I listed all make a very good living is all i'm saying. It's hardly a career that will end in 5-10 years unless they stop streaming. You don't need to be a professional to make money. Listed a few in this scene above who aren't professionals and are making near 6 figures, or are making over 6 figures.

All I'm saying, is it's a extremely viable option for those who want/like to be a professional player, or a professional streamer/caster/etc.

http://www.hltv.org/news/13903-top-20-players-of-2014-introduction

For those who haven't seen the top 20 players list!


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaycz*
> 
> Imo, so long as pool or darts, etc, are considered sports, than so can CS or LoL or Dota, but I dont think the word athlete applies to pro gamers, I mean, FPS players certainly have great reflexes and reaction time, and MOBA/RTS players are certainly very stratical thikers, but when I hear the word athlete, I think of George St. Pierre or something, not Get_Right


I agree, I think that it's fair to call games like CS that are played at a professional level a sport, but those who play them are not 'athletes' per se.


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> That's one person out of how many 'professional gamers'.... Again, I'm not denying the possibility of it... I'm just with Paradigm84. I don't want the life a professional gamer, no job security, constantly under the microscope and the ?career is only 5-10 years?. I like my job as an engineer, make $75k/year, health insurance, 401K, etc... And I have that until I retire....


Talking about professional gamers, how about all the pro sports players? how many of them quit playing and then go broke very quickly after? And how many of the wannabies dont even get the chance to play in the big leagues, instead having their career fizzle out after college and having to re-tool their life to get a more traditional job? Mostly thinking of American Football for reference

my 2c? I dont think pro gamers should be considered athletes, however i feel thats what they are called because the general public understands a scholarship for a golf player or a darts player as an athletic scholarship. Its not that they are being paid for their muscles, but they are being paid for their performance in a game. Golf players need a good swing, football players need to be big with good hand/eye coordination, pro gamers need to have reaction time and gamesense. but thats just my


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> I agree, I think that it's fair to call games like CS that are played at a professional level a sport, but those who play them are not 'athletes' per se.


I would agree with this statement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Talking about professional gamers, how about all the pro sports players? how many of them quit playing and then go broke very quickly after? And how many of the wannabies dont even get the chance to play in the big leagues, instead having their career fizzle out after college and having to re-tool their life to get a more traditional job? Mostly thinking of American Football for reference
> 
> my 2c? I dont think pro gamers should be considered athletes, however i feel thats what they are called because the general public understands a scholarship for a golf player or a darts player as an athletic scholarship. Its not that they are being paid for their muscles, but they are being paid for their performance in a game. Golf players need a good swing, football players need to be big with good hand/eye coordination, pro gamers need to have reaction time and gamesense. but thats just my


I'm sure there are some who go broke, just like the "real athletes".

If we're talking money, lets look at it like this.

Video games have been one of the most lucrative verticals in the entertainment industry. That is a fact. Since the 80s video game publishers are grossing insane amounts of money. Nintendo is the best example because of how dedicated they are to video games, Sony, MS, etc all have other ventures. Valve is another great example, GabeN was estimated to be worth 1.5 Billion in 2012. I'd say his best success at monetizing his games were in early 2013-2014 (Skins, Compendium, Etc). Imagine how much Valve itself is worth.

Now up until recently, that's what video games were. Now think about the content made with those video games, Twitch streaming, and Youtube. The video game industry has expanded to not just the video game itself, but the content that can be made and produced from within that game.

To sum it up, this industry has gone from a stable lucrative industry, to an exponentially lucrative industry, where _consumers_ can become suppliers and earn their living. I'm a casual streamer, and in 2014 I had over $1400 in donations. The people who noticed this earliest, made a killing (PewDiePie is the obvious example, for those who don't know, his youtube account has more subs than any other user made youtube channel http://vidstatsx.com/youtube-top-100-most-subscribed-channels )He has more subs than some of Google's own channel, and is 13million ahead of HolaSoyGerman.

I'd say if you want to get into the entertainment business, the video game industry is by far the most fail-safe


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/13903-top-20-players-of-2014-introduction
> For those who haven't seen the top 20 players list!


I'm still prety suprised with pasha getting the 3rd place.


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Talking about professional gamers, how about all the pro sports players? how many of them quit playing and then go broke very quickly after? And how many of the wannabies dont even get the chance to play in the big leagues, instead having their career fizzle out after college and having to re-tool their life to get a more traditional job? Mostly thinking of American Football for reference
> 
> my 2c? I dont think pro gamers should be considered athletes, however i feel thats what they are called because the general public understands a scholarship for a golf player or a darts player as an athletic scholarship. Its not that they are being paid for their muscles, but they are being paid for their performance in a game. Golf players need a good swing, football players need to be big with good hand/eye coordination, pro gamers need to have reaction time and gamesense. but thats just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are some who go broke, just like the "real athletes".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If we're talking money, lets look at it like this.
> 
> Video games have been one of the most lucrative verticals in the entertainment industry. That is a fact. Since the 80s video game publishers are grossing insane amounts of money. Nintendo is the best example because of how dedicated they are to video games, Sony, MS, etc all have other ventures. Valve is another great example, GabeN was estimated to be worth 1.5 Billion in 2012. I'd say his best success at monetizing his games were in early 2013-2014 (Skins, Compendium, Etc). Imagine how much Valve itself is worth.
> 
> Now up until recently, that's what video games were. Now think about the content made with those video games, Twitch streaming, and Youtube. The video game industry has expanded to not just the video game itself, but the content that can be made and produced from within that game.
> 
> To sum it up, this industry has gone from a stable lucrative industry, to an exponentially lucrative industry, where _consumers_ can become suppliers and earn their living. I'm a casual streamer, and in 2014 I had over $1400 in donations. The people who noticed this earliest, made a killing (PewDiePie is the obvious example, for those who don't know, his youtube account has more subs than any other user made youtube channel http://vidstatsx.com/youtube-top-100-most-subscribed-channels )He has more subs than some of Google's own channel, and is 13million ahead of HolaSoyGerman.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say if you want to get into the entertainment business, the video game industry is by far the most fail-safe
Click to expand...

Oh, im 100% sure there are people that go broke who stream and stuff. the guy i quoted was talking about how unstable the income must be, so i wanted to make the point known that the same can happen to "real" athletes

And im not sure you can call streamers consumers, i find that wrong. They arent really making games off the games they are playing, they are making games off their personality. The games are just a platform people can relate to, more like a stage for actors than the money maker. But i dont stream, so i really cant say much about that. Just my thought.


----------



## Shanenanigans

There's a reason it's called eSports.


----------



## zemco999

http://imgur.com/6wPL3GR,sEQfiQK,gj5wiYm,noFuAaa,UUr8gaF ft

http://imgur.com/FOuIflV,Vbw5XWh,TaczLXH mw

http://imgur.com/ZdTW8Eb,zpt0Vpo,0RRGsOT#2 ft

http://imgur.com/LAvPume,Bhtfa5S,8gWI067#0 mw

I think I have a decent collection again


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://imgur.com/6wPL3GR,sEQfiQK,gj5wiYm,noFuAaa,UUr8gaF ft
> 
> http://imgur.com/FOuIflV,Vbw5XWh,TaczLXH mw
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZdTW8Eb,zpt0Vpo,0RRGsOT#2 ft
> 
> http://imgur.com/LAvPume,Bhtfa5S,8gWI067#0 mw
> 
> I think I have a decent collection again


Oh buddy oh pal.... how's the wife and kids?


----------



## dmasteR

PLEASE KEEP THIS ON GUYS!!!


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE KEEP THIS ON GUYS!!!


+1 to this. I don't mind extra emails if it means my items are safer


----------



## Imprezzion

First time I actually downloaded a replay of one of my games.. Going to record and youtube a part...

AWP Ace as T on Cache with 2 entry's and a 3v1 clutch at the end with the CT's falling perfectly for my fake plant







. That whole game went amazing.. I was on a total rampage with the AWP..
I am really starting to become a dedi awper lol. Which is not good in pub MM as everyone always buys AWP's..


----------



## Ukkooh

Just a small Nova ace from yesterday. Don't mind my temps in the upper left corner.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I'm still prety suprised with pasha getting the 3rd place.


I am more surprised with flusha to be fair


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I am really starting to become a dedi awper lol. Which is not good in pub MM as everyone always buys AWP's..


It's not a problem if you're top fragging with it


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> It's not a problem if you're top fragging with it


Agreed but finding yourself with 3 AWP's on Inferno or Nuke for example is not a great idea..









I can see 3 AWP's working out in MM on maps like Dust2, Cache or even Mirage tho. We did that once with a 3 man premade on Dust2. 1 AWP mid, 1 AWP long and 1 B site. The 2 randoms decided to go ''scout'' for us with cheap weapons so we could get AWP's as often as possible. Was fun


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> This discussion is really interesting to me as a martial artist. People used to tell me martial arts isn't a sport, then when I started saying I do MMA everyone was like "woooow you're such an athlete" "that's an insane sports" bla bla blah..
> 
> Personally I think it's an undeniable fact that CS especially is a sport. But that's just my opinion, could be because I use the same tactics for training both my "sports" so I can't really draw a line of separation between them.


I also train in MMA(Mostly BJJ/Wrestling)!

I have a hard time equating games with sports. Even some sports I have a hard time thinking of them as sports. If you can be a champion at something and also smoke 4 packs a day and be 400 lbs I kind of write that off as a not a sport.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE KEEP THIS ON GUYS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to this. I don't mind extra emails if it means my items are safer
Click to expand...

I disabled it last night although now I'm thinking I should probably turn it back on.

It's kinda like running your PC without an antivirus, you don't run it because "I'm smart, I won't fall for any bull$#!& whatsoever" but there is always the offset chance you make a small mistake and it costs you big time.


----------



## Rit

I'm sure everyone saw this coming.... http://www.hltv.org/news/14022-ex-ibp-withdraw-from-mlg-aspen


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I'm sure everyone saw this coming.... http://www.hltv.org/news/14022-ex-ibp-withdraw-from-mlg-aspen


I'm guessing EG wont be picking them up and they can't fund their own way there. So Torqued, another team involved in the same incident will be replacing them... Odd.

Both teams shot themselves in the foot so hard with this betting scandal. They were *so* close to being picked up when the news broke. Such a shame.




__ https://www.facebook.com/OfficialHiko/posts/419961114839903



Hiko's out of ex-IBP it seems.


----------



## LDV617

Massive respect for Hiko. I used to find him somewhat obnoxious but over the last few months I've come to realize he is probably the most professional and dedicated north american pro. I hope things work out well for him and swag. I think that duo is probably the strongest in NA and when they are on a team together they play beautiful CS


----------



## el gappo

Despite going out in the 2nd round of both qualifiers and Torqued getting to the final of both, Team Liquid are going to MLG. http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/blog/team-liquid-a-last-minute-replacement-for-clutch-cats-at-x-games-aspen/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=NG

Quote:



> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557979655836532736
> @*m0E_tv* maybe they didn't want known cheaters...


Can't say i blame MLG given recent happenings but when given the fact they were about to let ex-IBP compete and have Steel on as an observer it seems like a bit of a double standard. If that's the reason they picked Liquid... Can't see another.


----------



## LDV617

I forgot Steel was set to be an observer, that makes sense, although I'm sure Steel would step down if Torqued had the chance to play. I'm sure Hiko would gladly take the observer role if they offered it to him, he WANTS to be there.



http://imgur.com/h642K


----------



## PsYcHo29388

CSGO lounge is such a mess right now, the Titan vs Flipside match seems to be getting ddos'd and trying to bet on that match was impossible for me. Guess I should just wait it out instead of doing this all day


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> CSGO lounge is such a mess right now, the Titan vs Flipside match seems to be getting ddos'd and trying to bet on that match was impossible for me. Guess I should just wait it out instead of doing this all day


Every match is being ddos'd by the looks of it. VP vs HR is just ddos central....


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> CSGO lounge is such a mess right now, the Titan vs Flipside match seems to be getting ddos'd and trying to bet on that match was impossible for me. Guess I should just wait it out instead of doing this all day


LOL. Have you tried LoungeDestroyer for chrome? Does all the clicking for you. Saying that I haven't been able to bet in ages since all the bots are getting hammered.

On a more positive note, how would you guys feel about a little in house challenge for skins?

I was thinking of something along the lines of first to 10K confirmed kills with *insert weapon* wins a nice for that skin/knife of some sort. The race would have to be livestreamed and statrack used as the kill counter.

10,000 might be a bit much, would take me around 40 hours on a normal DM server. What do you guys think? Worth a try?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> LOL. Have you tried LoungeDestroyer for chrome? Does all the clicking for you. Saying that I haven't been able to bet in ages since all the bots are getting hammered.
> 
> On a more positive note, how would you guys feel about a little in house challenge for skins?
> 
> I was thinking of something along the lines of first to 10K confirmed kills with *insert weapon* wins a nice for that skin/knife of some sort. The race would have to be livestreamed and statrack used as the kill counter.
> 
> 10,000 might be a bit much, would take me around 40 hours on a normal DM server. What do you guys think? Worth a try?


Cool idea, but then everyone would have to have the same new statrack weapon. Or could just do something like a deathmatch for 30 mins or some variation of that.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> CSGO lounge is such a mess right now, the Titan vs Flipside match seems to be getting ddos'd and trying to bet on that match was impossible for me. Guess I should just wait it out instead of doing this all day


yeah i haven't been able to make bets on any of the matches in the last 24 hours. the site won't let me transfer skins from my inventory to the website it's self, it just always says the bots are full...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Cool idea, but then everyone would have to have the same new statrack weapon. Or could just do something like a deathmatch for 30 mins or some variation of that.


Or you could just set the start point as however many kills they have with that weapon currently and count 10,000 from there, e.g. 546 to 10,546.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Or you could just set the start point as however many kills they have with that weapon currently and count 10,000 from there, e.g. 546 to 10,546.


True, for some reason I just see it getting messy in keeping track of who had how many and then live streaming, etc... I'll just go to an achievement server


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Cool idea, but then everyone would have to have the same new statrack weapon. Or could just do something like a deathmatch for 30 mins or some variation of that.


Yup. If we did the "M4 challenge" you could pick up a ST skin for less than the price of a key. We'd just have to keep it to guns with cheap skins.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> True, for some reason I just see it getting messy in keeping track of who had how many and then live streaming, etc... I'll just go to an achievement server


You can join Dmaster on the list of people I've already banned from the challenge.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yeah i haven't been able to make bets on any of the matches in the last 24 hours. the site won't let me transfer skins from my inventory to the website it's self, it just always says the bots are full...


It wont even connect to my inventory lol


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Yup. If we did the "M4 challenge" you could pick up a ST skin for less than the price of a key. We'd just have to keep it to guns with cheap skins.
> 
> You can join Dmaster on the list of people I've already banned from the challenge.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> True, for some reason I just see it getting messy in keeping track of who had how many and then live streaming, etc... I'll just go to an achievement server


Yeah, not sure how you'd make sure everything was legit, especially for a period as long as 10,000 kills.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, not sure how you'd make sure everything was legit, especially for a period as long as 10,000 kills.


Each player would have to livestream the whole thing. Going to be pretty obvious if they swap out guns and the kills take a big jump.

Maybe just 5K kills. Dmaster's being a big girly girl and saying 10K is too much.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I knew Titan was gonna win over fnatic but never even had the chance to get my items placed, oh well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> LOL. Have you tried LoungeDestroyer for chrome? Does all the clicking for you. Saying that I haven't been able to bet in ages since all the bots are getting hammered.


I use Firefox as my main browser, Chrome is used for alt accounts and such, so chances are I won't use it much.
I'll probably wait for the new bots to get added before I try betting again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Every match is being ddos'd by the looks of it. VP vs HR is just ddos central....


Damn, all because stupid kiddies are too afraid to lose their skins and they should have never bet in the first place. that's my guess anyways


----------



## LDV617

I was trying to bet on Titan at lunch but CSGL wouldn't take my bet


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Each player would have to livestream the whole thing. Going to be pretty obvious if they swap out guns and the kills take a big jump.
> 
> Maybe just 5K kills. Dmaster's being a big girly girl and saying 10K is too much.


Even if you got 40 kills every game, that would still be 250 games, that's a long time to be livestreaming.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I knew Titan was gonna win over fnatic but never even had the chance to get my items placed, oh well.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> LOL. Have you tried LoungeDestroyer for chrome? Does all the clicking for you. Saying that I haven't been able to bet in ages since all the bots are getting hammered.
> 
> 
> 
> I use Firefox as my main browser, Chrome is used for alt accounts and such, so chances are I won't use it much.
> I'll probably wait for the new bots to get added before I try betting again.
Click to expand...











On a side note, i was able to make a bet just now so i think the site is back.


----------



## lolllll117

Your 10k challenge intrigues me. I'd participate if it started on the weekend (late friday or early saturday)
Heck i'd still probably participate even if it was a weekday, i just wouldn't be able to put much time in


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I was trying to bet on Titan at lunch but CSGL wouldn't take my bet


Yeah I'm usually able to bet at around 12-2pm CET but today I reached about 5000 attempts through the auto bet and still no luck. I'm so mad I missed the chance to bet on Titan... Meh, I lost my best skins a few days ago and that match would have given me my inventory back.. Sigh...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Even if you got 40 kills every game, that would still be 250 games, that's a long time to be livestreaming.


40 kills in a DM session? You're doing it wrong!











That's roughly 30 minutes. So it'd be about 20 hours of solid fragging to hit 5K. Not short and easy but it's meant to be a challenge after all.

I guess the prize would determine how many people would be willing to spend how much time doing it. But I think a challenge over a couple of days with updates in the thread, on social media and the streams featured on the homepage could be really fun


----------



## kiznilian

Got my new Zowie FK1. Really liking it.
You guys 400 DPI in here?

el guappo you the real Bas Rutten?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 40 kills in a DM session? You're doing it wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's roughly 30 minutes. So it'd be about 20 hours of solid fragging to hit 5K. Not short and easy but it's meant to be a challenge after all.
> 
> I guess the prize would determine how many people would be willing to spend how much time doing it. But I think a challenge over a couple of days with updates in the thread, on social media and the streams featured on the homepage could be really fun


I'm the kind of guy that gets AWPd as soon as he spawns in. That's why I stick to Arms Race.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Even if you got 40 kills every game, that would still be 250 games, that's a long time to be livestreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 kills in a DM session? You're doing it wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's roughly 30 minutes. So it'd be about 20 hours of solid fragging to hit 5K. Not short and easy but it's meant to be a challenge after all.
> 
> I guess the prize would determine how many people would be willing to spend how much time doing it. But I think a challenge over a couple of days with updates in the thread, on social media and the streams featured on the homepage could be really fun
Click to expand...


----------



## lolllll117




----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Got my new Zowie FK1. Really liking it.
> You guys 400 DPI in here?


800 dpi .5 sens


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Got my new Zowie FK1. Really liking it.
> You guys 400 DPI in here?


800dpi here


----------



## chemicalfan

Thoughts on the Titan/VP match tonight? BO3 but no map info released yet...
Could be an epic one!


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Got my new Zowie FK1. Really liking it.
> You guys 400 DPI in here


1100 DPI with 1.0-1.05 in game sense


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Got my new Zowie FK1. Really liking it.
> You guys 400 DPI in here?


Not even close

1450DPI and 6.0 in game sens.


----------



## killuchen

800 dpi 2.2 ingame sens with my fk1.

Anybody here play on 2560x1440?


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not even close
> 
> 1450DPI and 6.0 in game sens.


WOW! Haha

Im rolling 450 DPI 1.9 In Game


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not even close
> 
> 1450DPI and 6.0 in game sens.




1600 DPI, 0.39 sens here


----------



## daav1d

I am back on 400 DPI and 1.45 sensitivity atm. For some stupid reason I have tried to increase it last year but this feels much more comfortable.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Thoughts on the Titan/VP match tonight? BO3 but no map info released yet...
> Could be an epic one!


Do you mean PENTA vs VP?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not even close
> 
> 1450DPI and 6.0 in game sens.


I used to play 1800dpi at that game sensitivity







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I am back on 400 DPI and 1.45 sensitivity atm. For some stupid reason I have tried to increase it last year but this feels much more comfortable.


Since I got my FK1 and started to play at 800dpi - I tried playing with my old mouse on my high dpi (was no longer able to lol - questioned how I was even able to play before really).


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Do you mean PENTA vs VP?:


Nope, Titan/VP in 20 minutes, ESL Pro league!


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Nope, Titan/VP in 20 minutes, ESL Pro league!


VP has been playing alot and well lately, but they've been plagued with DDS stuff.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> 
> 
> 1600 DPI, 0.39 sens here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> WOW! Haha
> 
> Im rolling 450 DPI 1.9 In Game


Much like my sensitivity seems way too high to you guys, to me your guy's sensitivity seems way too low.

Like for example, I just now tried playing with daav1d's sens and DPI and I found myself having to move the mouse up like 3 different times just to do a 90 degree turn. I tried playing with 400 DPI and 6 sens and while it felt much better it was still too slow for my liking. With that said I've actually found myself putting the sensitivity down lower and lower as I progress. I used to play with 1450DPI and 8 sens at one point but now I've put it down to 5 (just recently mind you) and who knows if I'll end up going any lower.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> 800 dpi 2.2 ingame sens with my fk1.
> 
> Anybody here play on 2560x1440?


I use 1250DPI and 3 in game sensitivity, think I'll start dropping it a bit now that I've got used to it, need to improve my aim. When I first started I was using 4500DPI as that's what I used in CoD.









And I also play on 1440p.


----------



## Jaycz

400cpi 2.0 ingame, i used to 3.0 ingame, bit have lowered it since, feels better


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Much like my sensitivity seems way too high to you guys, to me your guy's sensitivity seems way too low.
> 
> Like for example, I just now tried playing with daav1d's sens and DPI and I found myself having to move the mouse up like 3 different times just to do a 90 degree turn. I tried playing with 400 DPI and 6 sens and while it felt much better it was still too slow for my liking. With that said I've actually found myself putting the sensitivity down lower and lower as I progress. I used to play with 1450DPI and 8 sens at one point but now I've put it down to 5 (just recently mind you) and who knows if I'll end up going any lower.


Well, I can easily do a 180 in one fast swipe. I do not really need to do more. But since you are using such a high sensitivity it feels extremely slow. It felt slow to me as well when I started lowering it, but I got used to it again really fast. Now it does not feel slow at all.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody here play on 2560x1440?


I play at 1440p on my ROG Swift


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Much like my sensitivity seems way too high to you guys, to me your guy's sensitivity seems way too low.
> 
> Like for example, I just now tried playing with daav1d's sens and DPI and I found myself having to move the mouse up like 3 different times just to do a 90 degree turn. I tried playing with 400 DPI and 6 sens and while it felt much better it was still too slow for my liking. With that said I've actually found myself putting the sensitivity down lower and lower as I progress. I used to play with 1450DPI and 8 sens at one point but now I've put it down to 5 (just recently mind you) and who knows if I'll end up going any lower.


Yep I found going so low helped me develop a good muscle memory. I can't unferstand discussion about "which is better". "Which is pro".. The facts literally point to preference.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I play at 1440p on my ROG Swift


Same. Still trying to get used to 1440p.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Yep I found going so low helped me develop a good muscle memory. I can't unferstand discussion about "which is better". "Which is pro".. The facts literally point to preference.


As much as it is preference, all the top pros are within a range of sensitivities. Range is roughly 1.5-3.5 @ 400DPI. You don't see any pro playing out of these ranges really. So although sensitivity is preference, I don't suggest going to either extremes.

Obviously there's exceptions


----------



## gbsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Yep I found going so low helped me develop a good muscle memory. I can't unferstand discussion about "which is better". "Which is pro".. The facts literally point to preference.


Lower usually improves precision, as it removes a lot of the imperfections in wrist movements. Granted, if you have good pulse and control, higher may be comfortable, but still doesn't change the fact that it is more sensitive to any minor mistakes compared to lower.

It all comes down in what you can actually pull shots with. If you are cleaning through with headshots on rifles with high sens, i don't see the problem on keeping doing what you are doing. It's really easy to spot when you need go down in sens as you usually have a hard time locking on moving/jumping enemies, or a hard time locking on flicks/reflex aiming. The journey to a lower sens needs to be slow, bit by bit, not jump from 3 to 1 in one go, and you need a big mousepad too.


----------



## Wezzor

I'm playing with 0.65 sens and 400 DPI.


----------



## fcman

I use 800dpi 1.0 sens here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I'm playing with 0.65 sens and 400 DPI.


How many times do you have to lift the mouse to turn 180 degress? 12?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> I use 800dpi 1.0 sens here.
> How many times do you have to lift the mouse to turn 180 degress? 12?


I'd say 2 times but I have a big mouse pad also. I mainly play AWP so that's why I have so low sens.


----------



## el gappo

TAZ with the ultimate troll face









https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1003018389711829&set=vb.184391638241179&type=2&theater


----------



## Caldeio

2500 at 1 sens. Is there a conversion, and why do you go less dpi and not sens settings?

I have a steelseries 9hd mousepad and logitech g700 mouse


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> TAZ with the ultimate troll face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1003018389711829&set=vb.184391638241179&type=2&theater


Too bad Snax keeps getting DC'd


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 2500 at 1 sens. Is there a conversion, and why do you go less dpi and not sens settings?
> 
> I have a steelseries 9hd mousepad and logitech g700 mouse


Sensitivity can only go so low, DPI can go lower.

Some games don't allow you to go below 1 Sensitivity. Also lower DPI feels different compared to high DPI. Oh and also negative acceleration with high DPI.


----------



## LDV617

400 DPI
2.0 in game

ScreaMy style


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> I can't understand discussion about "which is better". "Which is pro".. The facts literally point to preference.


My thoughts exactly, but then you also have the fact that lower sens/dpi equals better accuracy and higher sens/dpi equals faster/easier wide turns.

Just use what you're comfortable with, and you'll be fine. Like with crosshairs and viewmodels, changing your sens/dpi to that of a pro player will not make you as good as said player.


----------



## LDV617

Yes it is all preference.

I do want to point out a few things though:

1) Many new players don't even consider surface / mouse pads. If you have a small mouse pad you most likely have a really high dpi.
2) Many new players have high settings by default because 400 dpi in 1080p+ is painful if you are not used to it (personally I've grown over the hate for it and just utilize my full mousepad

So sooo many new players are confined to jittery aim, bad estimation, bad muscle memory, NO step-correction etc. Playing with a generally "accepted" dpi/sens is where you should start imo.


----------



## lolllll117

I use a generic mouse and 2.0 in game sensitivity


----------



## Rit

I don't get it... I got into a pistol deathmatch server, and I feel like I have the biggest head on the earth and I can't kill anyone... ugh...


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I don't get it... I got into a pistol deathmatch server, and I feel like I have the biggest head on the earth and I can't kill anyone... ugh...


Don't move while shootng unless it's a tec9


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I don't get it... I got into a pistol deathmatch server, and I feel like I have the biggest head on the earth and I can't kill anyone... ugh...


Pistol only servers are really good practice for aim. Gotta make sure you get the headshots!


----------



## Rit

Ya, I'm not diggin the P250...


----------



## Jaycz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*
> 
> Don't move while shootng unless it's a tec9


With any pistol, cept the degale of course, adadadadadading is honestly far more effective than counter strafing and timing your shots
At least i've had far better pistol round results by never stopping


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaycz*
> 
> With any pistol, cept the degale of course, adadadadadading is honestly far more effective than counter strafing and timing your shots
> At least i've had far better pistol round results by never stopping


First shot is usually accurate even if you're running, but it doesn't take much just to counterstrafe while you're shooting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Ya, I'm not diggin the P250...


Me neither. I mean I can hit fine with it, but the spread pattern feels weird... Usually my go-to pistol for eco, but now I only buy it if I know I'm somewhat close range.


----------



## Sikkamore

If anyone wants to hit up some MM just let me know. Would be nice playing with others lol I'm currently unranked due to inactivity though. http://steamcommunity.com/id/sikkamore13/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> If anyone wants to hit up some MM just let me know. Would be nice playing with others lol I'm currently unranked due to inactivity though. http://steamcommunity.com/id/sikkamore13/


Might want to specify what level you were at before, unless you want to end up playing with a bunch of silvers.


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaycz*
> 
> With any pistol, cept the degale of course, adadadadadading is honestly far more effective than counter strafing and timing your shots
> At least i've had far better pistol round results by never stopping


Nah.

USP, P250, P2000, Deagle require a bit more finness.

Glock, Tec9, Five Seven, you can nearly do whatever you want. Although the 5-7 seems to be a bit more consistent with counter strafing.

Deagle. I dont event know it feels so random. You can be not moving shooting an AFK enemy and it will just randomly miss.

CZ - Rush in or taps. pretty deadly either way.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Might want to specify what level you were at before, unless you want to end up playing with a bunch of silvers.


Just played my first MM game in over a month. Went like 40-9 against people 'my rank' aka badges/MGEs... Was instantly called a smurf/hacker because I didn't have a rank lol

EDIT: Also, I'm in EST timezone in Canada. Near Toronto :3


----------



## Imprezzion

First time in a very long time I played some hackers yesterday.. Almost won as well cause they were SO predictable... Plus, just wallhax, no aimbots.. They had HORRIBLE aim except when firing through objects lol.

Always funny to bait hackers like that into shooting when they can't see you







Like jumping to double doors but at the last second jump backwards.. They fired every single time..
Or just hiding behind a random object only to get shot through it randomly.


----------



## dmasteR

MLG Aspen Starts today!

http://www.hltv.org/news/14035-mlg-x-games-aspen-viewers-guide

Viewers guide in the link above. Enjoy!


----------



## chemicalfan

Does anyone else find that they can't put more than 4 skins on a bet using CSGL's mobile site (Chrome)? Really annoying









Still, got on Liquid vs. CLG for 4 of my junk skins, might make the $0.30 (just!). Liquid have looked ropey in the games leading up to MLG, but I don't think CLG are all that either. Wanted to get on fnatic vs. LDLC, but gonna have to use a desktop to put enough skins on to make the $0.30.


----------



## Imprezzion

I thought you could only put 4 skins max on a game?


----------



## chemicalfan

I hope not, I was hoping to get rid of all my junk skins as they're not even selling on the market now








Didn't wanna have to throw them away by just betting on 20-30% chances, but I guess I'll have to...


----------



## Imprezzion

Oh I did that as well with all those $0.04-0.08 skins.. Paid off as well for one match. Bet $0.23 in skins. 13.something payout. Got a FN USP Serum w/ nametag ''Rekt'' for it that I still use


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Oh I did that as well with all those $0.04-0.08 skins.. Paid off as well for one match. Bet $0.23 in skins. 13.something payout. Got a FN USP Serum w/ nametag ''Rekt'' for it that I still use


Yeah, but by definition that happens once in a blue moon. Vast majority of the time, you're flushing your skins down the pan (even if they are only worth $0.20)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just played my first MM game in over a month. Went like 40-9 against people 'my rank' aka badges/MGEs... Was instantly called a smurf/hacker because I didn't have a rank lol
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'm in EST timezone in Canada. Near Toronto :3


Hit me up on steam


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> MLG Aspen Starts today!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14035-mlg-x-games-aspen-viewers-guide
> 
> Viewers guide in the link above. Enjoy!


I have a feeling I'll be able to win some nice dosh on these games today.

Very interested to see how LDLC vs Fnatic plays out, especially after DHW14.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be able to win some nice dosh on these games today.
> 
> Very interested to see how LDLC vs Fnatic plays out, especially after DHW14.


I was thinking of betting on Fnatic vs liquid, but it's a value of 0 to 0.06 to 1... ick


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I was thinking of betting on Fnatic vs liquid, but it's a value of 0 to 0.06 to 1... ick


I put $5 on Liquid.

Bo1, big crowd LAN (home team advantage), new name, new sponsor, new motivation.

Unfortunately last I heard nitr0 didn't have a plane ticket, so if Liquid forfeit / drop I'm screwed -_-

I would love to see Liquid upset fnatic in the first game of the tourney, would make this event all the more legendary


----------



## chemicalfan

Technically it could happen, but I'm very confident when I say "no chance"
JW > Adren, believe it or not


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Technically it could happen, but I'm very confident when I say "no chance"
> JW > Adren, believe it or not


Yea the skill level of Fnatic is way higher than that of Liquid, no question. I can only hope for a major upset














Video of the day?


----------



## Rit

Flex banned live on ESEA


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be able to win some nice dosh on these games today.
> 
> Very interested to see how LDLC vs Fnatic plays out, especially after DHW14.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of betting on Fnatic vs liquid, but it's a value of 0 to 0.06 to 1... ick
Click to expand...

I went all in on fnatic, didn't care about the return value, I just wanted to get my items on the lounge so I wouldn't have to worry about bots.


----------



## PolyMorphist

*MLG X-Games Invitation CS:GO tournament starts now!*

Link to livestream

First game: Team Liquid vs. Fnatic BO1 on Inferno.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> *MLG X-Games Invitation CS:GO tournament starts now!*
> 
> Link to livestream
> 
> First game: Team Liquid vs. Fnatic BO1 on Cache.


The stream is... not what I was expecting out of MLG.

Low bitrate, in game music, crazy flickering, no xray? Hope they get this sorted out.


----------



## Rit

I'm starting to feel the pain from Liquid....ouch....


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, they're getting pretty shut-out.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, they're getting pretty shut-out.


This is kind of embarrassing...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> This is kind of embarrassing...


In all fairness they are up against supposedly one of, if not the best team in the world, and T side on Inferno is really irritating.


----------



## Paradigm84

The chat in the stream is just terrible, all hating on CoD.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In all fairness they are up against supposedly one of, if not the best team in the world, and T side on Inferno is really irritating.


Certainly feels like they are on a whole other level.


----------



## el gappo

LOL Thoorin









Team Liquid WON! A huntsman case Kappa


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Gonna go all in on Nip vs Cloud9 later today.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Gonna go all in on Nip vs Cloud9 later today.


You mean Dig?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Gonna go all in on Nip vs Cloud9 later today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Dig?
Click to expand...

Nah, you can see my bet on Dig in the screenshot









I'll go all in on NiP, I don't think Cloud9 has much of a chance to win tbh, unless the map pick highly favors C9.


----------



## el gappo

Very impressed with CLG so far! 8-7 at half but it could easily be 10-5, some very close rounds that LDLC pulled out.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Very impressed with CLG so far! 8-7 at half but it could easily be 10-5, some very close rounds that LDLC pulled out.


I'm thinking CT side will be where LDLC will take this, perhaps 16-10? I dunno really.

Edit* It's just too close right now, I can't really say for sure.


----------



## Rit

If CLG pulls this off... ALOT of people are going to be pissed.. 51000 people on cslounge for this match... only 8% to CLG... almost 11 to 1 ....


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> If CLG pulls this off... ALOT of people are going to be pissed.. 51000 people on cslounge for this match... only 8% to CLG... almost 11 to 1 ....


And alot of people are pissed.... Nice Job CLG!


----------



## dmasteR

LDLC < CLG 14-16 CLG WINS!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO AMERICA!


----------



## lolllll117

That was one crazy match... i wouldn't have called CLG taking the win on that... some underdog better are going to be real happy today


----------



## Jaycz

I had to leave after the first half, but I saw Ptr go all out with some sick rounds
Gratz to clg, a win over a top 3 team is impressive as all hell for what many would consider a warm up team for the favorites
Now they gotta continue that preformance


----------



## dmasteR

NiP vs Dignitas going on right now LIVE!


----------



## gonX

Where are you seeing these games? I don't see any live tournaments right now.

/e:

Nvm:
http://tv.majorleaguegaming.com/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Where are you seeing these games? I don't see any live tournaments right now.
> 
> /e:
> 
> Nvm:
> http://tv.majorleaguegaming.com/


http://tv.majorleaguegaming.com/channel/csgo


----------



## LDV617

I can't believe CLG won









I tried to bet at lunch but Lounge wouldnt take my bet...

FGIRENAVOSDERNAOPCEWACK


----------



## el gappo

Shazzam with sleeves rolled up









Kabum are looking pretty solid! Another upset on the way. This Brazillian Steel would give the 'Merican Steel a run for his money!


----------



## lolllll117

yeah lots of upsets today. this time i bet small on kabum


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yeah lots of upsets today. this time i bet small on kabum


Grats, C9 got raped.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yeah lots of upsets today. this time i bet small on kabum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats, C9 got raped.
Click to expand...

Aww yeah, Won about $0.50


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Aww yeah, Won about $0.50


A win is a win.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Well, flusha's movement is messed up. He's not playing like he used to.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Aww yeah, Won about $0.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A win is a win.
Click to expand...

Speaking of winning, i'm glad i kept my bet on LDLC


----------



## Shanenanigans

"Flusha's not back from his VACation yet" - Fifflaren. Currently loving Fiffy and Thoorin at the analysts' desk.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> "Flusha's not back from his VACation yet" - Fifflaren. Currently loving Fiffy and Thoorin at the analysts' desk.


Me too man. My favorite possible duo xD


----------



## el gappo

Would probably not of bet on CLG if I'd of known they'd pick cache. Adren is real nutty on that B site.

EDIT: ONE ROUND??? God dammit. RIP Cyrex.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Would probably not of bet on CLG if I'd of known they'd pick cache. Adren is real nutty on that B site.
> 
> EDIT: ONE ROUND??? God dammit. RIP Cyrex.


Yeah, it's interesting to note that almost all games played today have been wins for the unfavored team.


----------



## Shanenanigans

C9 takes down NiP. Crazy stuff.

And Kabum is the only team that can go 2-0 today. Insanity is happening today.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/14036-esl-one-katowice-with-250000

Next 250K has been announced. C9 just beat NiP.

Dig vs Kabum next!


----------



## SheepMoose

Good day of betting.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Good day of betting.


Teach me, master!


----------



## lolllll117

50/50. i'll take it considering half the games were upsets. I still made it out positive as well after the Fnatic VS. LDLC game.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teach me, master!


Wasn't really that difficult picking the teams. Things just fell into place.

*NiP > Dignitas*. NiP are just better skillfully.
*LDLC > Fnatic*. Could have chosen either, but LDLC at 38%? Worth to bet on them just because.
*Liquid > CGL.* Similar situation to the one above, was just a small underdog bet. Didn't think they deserved the low odds given to them.
*NiP > C9.* Small bet once again. C9 had nothing to lose, NiP are fine for the next day as well. C9's loss against Kabum on Mirage was unfortunate but in no way reflected the individuals skills involved, Kabum just seemed to know the map/strats off the back of their hand. Figured C9 would come out swinging, was proven right.
*Dignitas > Kabum.* As I said, didn't think Kabum's win over C9 was because of individual skill. Feel that C9 is pretty close to the current Dignitas lineup in skill. Dignitas also had plenty of time to review the game Kabum played against C9, as well as previous others (their track record isn't that great), so Dignitas could quite easily do a bit of studying on the matter. Wasn't going to bet on this match but once Kabum won and the odds dropped a bit on Dignitas I threw about $10 on.

Mind you, the bets I won didn't yield seriously impressive results. I'm trying to rebuild my inventory after getting scammed.


----------



## mega_option101

Who is betting on the upcoming matches?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Who is betting on the upcoming matches?


<<<<< lost everything on group stages

so no.


----------



## LDV617

Thorin and Fifflaren are the best possible combo. I could listen to them talk forever.


----------



## Rit

I hate kids on community server... a few 'kids' tried to mock me for still using a Logitech G5 and G15.... ugh...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I hate kids on community server... a few 'kids' tried to mock me for still using a Logitech G5 and G15.... ugh...


Didn't you know that if you use the same mouse as GTR you'll play as well as him?









@ LDV617

Agreed, I love having Thorin at events because he's so knowledgeable and doesn't care what people think so he'll always give a true opinion, no BS politically correct statements to keep people happy. Fiffy is good to have there because he gives insight as a ex pro who was part of an incredibly successful team. Both of them work well together, pretty funny and extremely interesting.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I hate kids on community server... a few 'kids' tried to mock me for still using a Logitech G5 and G15.... ugh...


You're still using a G15 and G5? BAHAHHAHA..

Just kidding, the G15 is probably my favourite keyboard, and it lasted me forever before I replaced it. You'll run into those type of players a lot in CS:GO, both in casual and competitive servers. Yesterday a guy was insulting me in an ESEA PUG for only getting a 4k instead of an ace


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> You're still using a G15 and G5? BAHAHHAHA..
> 
> Just kidding, the G15 is probably my favourite keyboard, and it lasted me forever before I replaced it. You'll run into those type of players a lot in CS:GO, both in casual and competitive servers. Yesterday a guy was insulting me in an ESEA PUG for only getting a 4k instead of an ace


Ya, I want to get into a mechanical keyboard, but those suckers are so dang spendy... The G5 is still great and hard to find a replacement. I like the weight adjustments and how 'fat' it is... I'm kind of a finger tip/palm time... I tried a Razer Deathadder but didn't care for it.


----------



## dmasteR

Insane....

NiP playing Kabum upcoming! Dignitas vs Cloud9 afterwards!


----------



## Fusion Racing

I wish we could get away from this trend of switching from the game to a camera looking at the teams after the time runs out. Sometimes miss crucial things.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I hate kids on community server... a few 'kids' tried to mock me for still using a Logitech G5 and G15.... ugh...


I'm surprised you can reliably play CS on a G5. What's your sensitivity and DPI?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Ya, I want to get into a mechanical keyboard, but those suckers are so dang spendy... The G5 is still great and hard to find a replacement. I like the weight adjustments and how 'fat' it is... I'm kind of a finger tip/palm time... I tried a Razer Deathadder but didn't care for it.


I used a G5 for the longest time - and until now, was never able to find a solid replacement for it.

I have to say that I am like you - never liked the Razer; however, when I tried the Zowie FK1 - I was sold!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I wish we could get away from this trend of switching from the game to a camera looking at the teams after the time runs out. Sometimes miss crucial things.


It seems like they do this with their CoD matches as well. The thing is, CoD players are talking trash when they switch to them while the CS:GO players aren't....lol


----------



## el gappo

Damn, I really wanted to see N0thing vs Dignitas on Nuke. Dig are scared!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Damn, I really wanted to see N0thing vs Dignitas on Nuke. Dig are scared!


You will have to settle for Dust II


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> You will have to settle for Dust II


If they can't get past Torqued or Elevate on Dust, Dignitas may be a big problem


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> If they can't get past Torqued or Elevate on Dust, Dignitas may be a big problem


16-2


----------



## dmasteR

All American teams out, no surprise there...

Lets go Dignitas!!!!!!


----------



## sammkv

The NA teams seem to have a lack of in game leadership and good strats against EU. Top Tier EU teams just know what to expect against the c9's and ex-ibp. The whole MLG while I was watching I found the NA teams all spread out and just try to out aim the opponents and never get trades or anything, never stick together and get those crucial trades that are needed. They rely on their aim too much and not enough on what the other team is doing or trying to set up. This is just from my viewer perspective opinion but I've watched quite a few LANS and noticed the same thing over and over on the NA side.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> The NA teams seem to have a lack of in game leadership and good strats against EU. Top Tier EU teams just know what to expect against the c9's and ex-ibp. The whole MLG while I was watching I found the NA teams all spread out and just try to out aim the opponents and never get trades or anything, never stick together and get those crucial trades that are needed. They rely on their aim too much and not enough on what the other team is doing or trying to set up. This is just from my viewer perspective opinion but I've watched quite a few LANS and noticed the same thing over and over on the NA side.


I think that part of the reasoning behind this is that NA teams are constantly reshuffling their rosters. It's evident that they lack chemistry when they are going up against EU teams.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> The NA teams seem to have a lack of in game leadership and good strats against EU. Top Tier EU teams just know what to expect against the c9's and ex-ibp. The whole MLG while I was watching I found the NA teams all spread out and just try to out aim the opponents and never get trades or anything, never stick together and get those crucial trades that are needed. They rely on their aim too much and not enough on what the other team is doing or trying to set up. This is just from my viewer perspective opinion but I've watched quite a few LANS and noticed the same thing over and over on the NA side.


Sums up NA Scene CS sadly.

All aim, no brain.

BO3 Semi Finals MLG Aspen X-Games NiP vs Fnatic JUST STARTED


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I hate kids on community server... a few 'kids' tried to mock me for still using a Logitech G5 and G15.... ugh...


What generation G15 do you have?



i'm still rocking the 1st gen. The backlight on the screen died a year or two ago and the shift key is showing signs of wear, but other than that, it's still going strong. I want to replace it some day for a mechanical once i have the money/find the right one.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

You guys are lucky to still be using that glorious keyboard.

My G15V2 gave out after 6 years, well not entirely, the keys just ghost 5x as much as they should, and some keys just flat out don't work.


----------



## dmasteR

Wow, that play by Krimz completely saved that round.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> 16-2


Yeah, that's a pretty big problem









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> The NA teams seem to have a lack of in game leadership and good strats against EU. Top Tier EU teams just know what to expect against the c9's and ex-ibp. The whole MLG while I was watching I found the NA teams all spread out and just try to out aim the opponents and never get trades or anything, never stick together and get those crucial trades that are needed. They rely on their aim too much and not enough on what the other team is doing or trying to set up. This is just from my viewer perspective opinion but I've watched quite a few LANS and noticed the same thing over and over on the NA side.


They definitely have a distinct lack of decent IGLs in the states. Xizt going big on cache! Very close game.

Flushas mouse lifting on the checker shutters was hilarious


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Yeah, that's a pretty big problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They definitely have a distinct lack of decent IGLs in the states. Xizt going big on cache! Very close game.
> 
> Flushas mouse lifting on the checker shutters was hilarious


Forest with his nicotine break pause... LOL


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> What generation G15 do you have?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still rocking the 1st gen. The backlight on the screen died a year or two ago and the shift key is showing signs of wear, but other than that, it's still going strong. I want to replace it some day for a mechanical once i have the money/find the right one.


I'm with you and still rocking the first gen... and my backlight screen still works








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I'm surprised you can reliably play CS on a G5. What's your sensitivity and DPI?


And regarding my mouse, I have no clue what DPI and my mouse sensitivity is 6.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Forest with his nicotine break pause... LOL


I don't blame him, I'd need a cigar at that point! He should have an E-Cig so he can smoke in the booth


----------



## el gappo

OMG FLUSHA BLATANT AIMLOCK! VAC NAOW!






What a legend!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> OMG FLUSHA BLATANT AIMLOCK! VAC NAOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a legend!


He did say that he was going to lift his mouse higher than ever today


----------



## sammkv

WOW, what a game Fnatic vs NiP!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> WOW, what a game Fnatic vs NiP!


Agreed, and thankfully still one more map! Mirage is last map, which should be fnatic's map.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> He did say that he was going to lift his mouse higher than ever today


I was so confused when I saw this live. Me and my friends in TeamSpeak were just sitting there, speechless.

"Did he just flaunt his WH?"

Either that was extremely coincidental, or the the most audacity I've ever seen on the internet.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I was so confused when I saw this live. Me and my friends in TeamSpeak were just sitting there, speechless.
> 
> "Did he just flaunt his WH?"
> 
> Either that was extremely coincidental, or the the most audacity I've ever seen on the internet.


He was pretending he has wallhacks... He heard everyone in checkers lol.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I was so confused when I saw this live. Me and my friends in TeamSpeak were just sitting there, speechless.
> 
> "Did he just flaunt his WH?"
> 
> Either that was extremely coincidental, or the the most audacity I've ever seen on the internet.


Yeah... flaunting his wallhacks live on *LAN*.









The only thing blatant about flusha is his mick-taking.

Friberg, king of B on Cache, King of Banana and King of connector. He's so hard to get past.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Wow, wasn't expecting that result when the last map was Mirage.


----------



## Wezzor

Wow! What a performance by the entire team but especially by maikelele!


----------



## el gappo

AHAHAHAHA Thoorin eating his words right now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Wow, wasn't expecting that result when the last map was Mirage.


Don't think anyone did considering the map choices.

http://www.hltv.org/news/14059-nip-edge-out-fnatic-2-1


----------



## el gappo

Put some skins on LDLC trying to make back my losses from the last upset. Dig are going to be the death of me









Not sure if their T-Side is now amazing or LDLC are just terrible at holding Banan right now. A map a piece.


----------



## LDV617

LETS GO DIGNITAS !!


----------



## SheepMoose

Need to watch the VOD for NiP vs. Fnatic. Wasn't able to catch it as I was out celebrating my birthday, huzzah!
Who's betting on who for the finals? I'm skipping Fnatic vs. Dignitas simply because the returns aren't there. Chucked some duplicate skins + stickers on NiP over LDLC because <3 NiP.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Need to watch the VOD for NiP vs. Fnatic. Wasn't able to catch it as I was out celebrating my birthday, huzzah!
> Who's betting on who for the finals? I'm skipping Fnatic vs. Dignitas simply because the returns aren't there. Chucked some duplicate skins + stickers on NiP over LDLC because <3 NiP.


They are playing Kabum vs NIP now but it's almost over. Wasn't that entertaining honestly.

I think Im going to bet on NIP as well. I wanted Dig yesterday :/ but I don't think Dig have what it takes to beat Fnatic in Bo3

EDIT: Has anyone else tried warming up by playing osu! ? I just started playing yesterday but it really wakes up my hands in the morning


----------



## twiz0r0r

my video card took a crap while playing on Monday....SO SAD!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> my video card took a crap while playing on Monday....SO SAD!


As long as you can still watch MLG X Games @ Aspen all weekend its all good


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> As long as you can still watch MLG X Games @ Aspen all weekend its all good


No thanks









All I care about today is the Thunder vs Cavs game.

Besides that I look forward to napping


----------



## killuchen

Need more cs bros to play MM with and maybe esea down the road. Currently double ak used to be dmg. Add me on steam @ [email protected]


----------



## dmasteR

Dignitas vs Fnatic just started http://tv.majorleaguegaming.com/channel/csgo

SEMI FINALS MLG X-Games Aspen.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Need more cs bros to play MM with and maybe esea down the road. Currently double ak used to be dmg. Add me on steam @ [email protected]


Added you my friend!


----------



## el gappo

Was racking my brain about this match last night and decided I feel like this worst Fnatic and the best Dignitas we've see in a good while.

Would be great for Dig if they can get a podium finish here and it looks like their best chance to do it!


----------



## SheepMoose

Mousesports vs Na'Vi on Dust 2? I love Na'Vi, but at 26%, given how well they play Dust 2, I'm betting on Mouz.


----------



## dmasteR

Dignitas vs Fnatic in OT

Can Dig make it out of Semi Finals?


----------



## lolllll117

Thank you Diginitas for pulling through!
those odds were too good to NOT put a small bet on them


----------



## mega_option101

Finals have started!


----------



## el gappo

The Dignitas squad aren't renewing their contracts and are moving to TSM now. Dignitas #1 Team NA?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> The Dignitas squad aren't renewing their contracts and are moving to TSM now. Dignitas #1 Team NA?


Here is the link to this. Won't make them an NA team though


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Here is the link to this. Won't make them an NA team though


No but if they move over to Cali like the rest of TSM they'll be winning a lot of NA tournaments


----------



## LDV617

Won on Dig, Won on Mouz, hope I win on NIP too









Grats to Dig, they played great and moving to TSM should give them more funding.


----------



## LDV617

I think the best part about this tourny is that even though it's almost over, in a week we get to watch it all again @ clutchcon


----------



## lolllll117

LDLC takes the title!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> LDLC takes the title!


And my skins lol.

My god I hate cobble. Such a disappointing map to end an epic tournament on.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Congrats to LDLC.

While it's unfortunate they lost to such a small margin, I'm really happy that NiP have found their way back into the top-tier play. I think with the old roster, they wouldn't have come close to the finals, let alone put up such a fight in them. Good to see their still back to their former glory (kinda)


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> LDLC takes the title!
> 
> 
> 
> And my skins lol.
> 
> My god I hate cobble. Such a disappointing map to end an epic tournament on.
Click to expand...

I do agree that cobble was very anticlimactic.


----------



## adamkatt

Forest needs kicked in the balls for Cobble Awping like he did >__< good matches though


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> No but if they move over to Cali like the rest of TSM they'll be winning a lot of NA tournaments


Certainly - however, I feel as though they will hold onto their Danish colors


----------



## zemco999

http://gyazo.com/4a834f3eefcb0702dcff87a0ee6b1270

thanks x games, my best betting wins ever

now I just have to figure out how to do that consistently, as well as sell my keys xD


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> And my skins lol.
> 
> My god I hate cobble. Such a disappointing map to end an epic tournament on.


Agreed, they really need to get rid of Overpass and Cobble and put two proper maps in instead. You saw how often teams veto'd those two maps throughout the tournament.


----------



## dmasteR

Interesting...


----------



## el gappo

KQLY is streaming right now. Don't bother watching, it's well boring.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Forest needs kicked in the balls for Cobble Awping like he did >__< good matches though


Agreed, what was he playing at?! They must have had such a one sided strat for him to persist with it. No idea why he didn't switch to the AUG if he wanted a scoped weapon, would have saved some cash and maybe his life in a couple of rounds.

Glad that Friberg carried him though, he was mighty in that close position


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> KQLY is streaming right now. Don't bother watching, it's well boring.


----------



## iSlayer

Navi vs. Titan on FaceIt, Mirage match point B site 1v1 bomb planted. KennyS just got one hella sick noscope and the defuse to win.

VACVACVAC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> KQLY is streaming right now. Don't bother watching, it's well boring.


Has he faded from existence yet or is he like Fodd, somehow frequented and defended despite being a cheater?

Then again, Moe...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Navi vs. Titan on FaceIt, Mirage match point B site 1v1 bomb planted. KennyS just got one hella sick noscope and the defuse to win.
> 
> VACVACVAC
> Has he faded from existence yet or is he like Fodd, somehow frequented and defended despite being a cheater?
> 
> Then again, Moe...


KQLY has faded from the scene ever since him getting caught.

I don't think many even understand the story of why m0e cheated to begin with. It was more of a forced thing upon him because of Mika/Ktrain. If you don't know what Mika/Ktrain are capable of, just search around. Afterwards he would be left alone.

Long story short, moe was forced to cheat and play in Open with Mika, Ktrain and a few other guys otherwise his only income (Streaming) would be DDOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Agreed, what was he playing at?! They must have had such a one sided strat for him to persist with it. No idea why he didn't switch to the AUG if he wanted a scoped weapon, would have saved some cash and maybe his life in a couple of rounds.
> 
> Glad that Friberg carried him though, he was mighty in that close position


Unfortunately the AUG isn't a good weapon considering its price, and definitely not a weapon f0rest has practiced with to control the spray. I assumed Xizt kept calling for a double AWP setup, f0rest does exactly that. You don't argue with what Xizt is calling, you just do it.

EDIT: Oh and about the Team SoloMid picking up ex-Dignitas, interesting pickup. Not really who I thought TSM was going to pickup, but since the team they were originally talking to went with another organization I guess it was for the better. Dignitas will be much more successful than the team they were originally talking to.









Looks like Dignitas picked up a new Denmark team! http://www.hltv.org/news/14081-dignitas-unveil-new-team

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=312199550

Brute just released his latest version of Tuscan, I honestly completely forgot about this map....lol

Also anyone else really enjoyed the production value of MLG? It was honestly some of the best for CS:GO so far...


----------



## LDV617

dmasteR brings the CS history with a quickness. mOE story is interesting to say the least, he gets a lot of undeserved hate (personally I don't like him very much lol) Google Mika and KTrain and see what comes up, some pretty terrible stories. They have a "law firm" which basically takes "dark information" and uses it for blackmail.. Lol

as far as KQLY goes, he's a very skilled player regardless of cheats. Even the too level pros respected him and many still do, he was recently playing with pasha on stream and pasha and Olaf (I think) were asking when he would return to titan (half jokingly ofc . So I don't think you can fairly compare either of them to Emilio / FODDER

In terms of production value 10/10 would watch again Thorin + Fifflaren both performed legendary


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Looks like Dignitas picked up a new Denmark team! http://www.hltv.org/news/14081-dignitas-unveil-new-team
> 
> Also anyone else really enjoyed the production value of MLG? It was honestly some of the best for CS:GO so far...


I figured Dignitas would pick up Deponeret, they could be a pretty strong team with a good organisation behind them.

Production value was good, I got annoyed with the cutting to a fullscreen of the teams at the end of a round because I'd like to see if someone survives and what weapons they save/pick up. Otherwise it was enjoyable because they had the right people casting and on analysis, along with a great observer in the form of steel. I know a lot of people really fangirl over Anders and Semmler but I prefer having ddk and Fiffy or Sadokist, they're a lot more interesting to listen to for me because they can do some analysis along with being good play by play casters. Too often I hear the same things over and over from Anders and Semmler and while I like their energy and personality I don't think they're the best casters. My biggest issue was the MLG player, either tiny or fullscreen and if you mute it, say it's between maps or games, it'll unmute itself at random which made me crap myself a couple of times. Would prefer if they'd just set up a Twitch channel and be done with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> As far as KQLY goes, he's a very skilled player regardless of cheats. Even the too level pros respected him and many still do, he was recently playing with pasha on stream and pasha and Olaf (I think) were asking when he would return to titan (half jokingly ofc . So I don't think you can fairly compare either of them to Emilio / FODDER.


Agreed, KQLY is a good player and was just stupid to even try to use a cheat. I'm not 100% convinced by his story that he used it once months before he was caught, but he's not really in a position where lying will gain him anything. I think Pasha has been playing with him recently because they were good friends before and Pasha has somewhat forgiven him. KQLY actually reminds me of a guy in my old CoD:UO clan who got cheated against then decided to try the hack out himself but did it on our own PB enabled servers and got instantly banned. Stupidity knows no bounds.


----------



## MR-e

imo, i think forest would have done better at B holding it with an auto instead of the awp.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I figured Dignitas would pick up Deponeret, they could be a pretty strong team with a good organisation behind them.
> 
> Production value was good, I got annoyed with the cutting to a fullscreen of the teams at the end of a round because I'd like to see if someone survives and what weapons they save/pick up. Otherwise it was enjoyable because they had the right people casting and on analysis, along with a great observer in the form of steel. I know a lot of people really fangirl over Anders and Semmler but I prefer having ddk and Fiffy or Sadokist, they're a lot more interesting to listen to for me because they can do some analysis along with being good play by play casters. Too often I hear the same things over and over from Anders and Semmler and while I like their energy and personality I don't think they're the best casters. My biggest issue was the MLG player, either tiny or fullscreen and if you mute it, say it's between maps or games, it'll unmute itself at random which made me crap myself a couple of times. Would prefer if they'd just set up a Twitch channel and be done with it.
> Agreed, KQLY is a good player and was just stupid to even try to use a cheat. I'm not 100% convinced by his story that he used it once months before he was caught, but he's not really in a position where lying will gain him anything. I think Pasha has been playing with him recently because they were good friends before and Pasha has somewhat forgiven him. KQLY actually reminds me of a guy in my old CoD:UO clan who got cheated against then decided to try the hack out himself but did it on our own PB enabled servers and got instantly banned. Stupidity knows no bounds.


Agreed. Thoorin + Fiffy were a insane duo on the analyst desk. Really enjoyed it, and even loved it when Thoorin and Fiffy were going at each other every once in awhile. Steel does a fantastic job as a Camera man. Steel needs to just quit Torqued and go full time Camera man.







I'm not a huge fan of the MLG Player either, but I'll deal with it as long as MLG brings more tournaments for CS:GO in the NA scene!

About the KQLY part, I agree. I'm not 100% sure obviously if his story is the full truth, but you're absolutely right. He has nothing to gain from lying at this point, so I do believe his story for the most part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> imo, i think forest would have done better at B holding it with an auto instead of the awp.


The problem is, I don't think I've ever seen f0rest use a Auto Snipe. He may possibly not be comfortable with it. GTR however if they were willing to switch spots!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> even loved it when Thoorin and Fiffy were going at each other every once in awhile.


I think this is what makes them so good together. They have a competitive history against each other, but are both so well spoken and respectful (Besides Thorin's bitter antics and Fiffy's F bomb - now called the Fiff bomb) it's like watching a married couple bicker lol.


----------



## LDV617

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/01/11261/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Recently, allegations of match fixing in the Cevo Season 5 match between iBUYPOWER and NetCodeGuides.com came to our attention. The details are in this DailyDot article: http://www.dailydot.com/esports/match-fixing-counter-strike-ibuypower-netcode-guides/
> We can confirm, by investigating the historical activity of relevant accounts, that a substantial number of high valued items won from that match by Duc "cud" Pham were transferred ( via Derek "dboorn" Boorn ) to iBUYPOWER players and NetCodeGuides founder, Casey Foster.






[*]

We will miss you Swag.

Sucks that news came right as this news came, whoops MLG

http://esports-nation.com/torqued-partners-with-mlg/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Team Torqued is now the first professional CS:GO team to partner with Major League Gaming and exclusively stream on MLG.tv


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Therefore we will be directing our CS:GO event partners to not allow any of the following individuals' participation in any capacity in Valve-sponsored events:
> 
> Duc "cud" Pham
> Derek "dboorn" Boorn
> Casey Foster
> Sam "Dazed" Marine
> Braxton "swag" Pierce
> Keven "AZK" Larivière
> Joshua "Steel" Nissan


RIP


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/01/11261/
> 
> [*]
> 
> We will miss you Swag.
> 
> Sucks that news came right as this news came, whoops MLG
> 
> http://esports-nation.com/torqued-partners-with-mlg/


#1 WOW! NA just lost two of their best in game leaders and a lot of top players. This is really bad for the scene over there.

#2 I guess MLG didn't read #1.

I wonder what's going to happen with the remaining players. A new squad with the remaining IBP and Torqued players minus an IGL?

Good on Skadoodle for not getting involved in this mess. I wouldn't mind seeing him replace shazzam.


----------



## Fusion Racing

They're also banned from ESEA for 1 year.


----------



## LDV617

It's so sad









I don't really care about most of the players on this list _except Swag_ one of my all time favorite players...

He's so young and so promising, it's a damn shame he was brought into this whole mess. Definitely good on Skadoodle for not involving himself with this, a strong sign of professionalism and integrity.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> They're also banned from ESEA for 1 year.


http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14376

The article from ESEA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> #1 WOW! NA just lost two of their best in game leaders and a lot of top players. This is really bad for the scene over there.
> 
> #2 I guess MLG didn't read #1.
> 
> I wonder what's going to happen with the remaining players. A new squad with the remaining IBP and Torqued players minus an IGL?
> 
> Good on Skadoodle for not getting involved in this mess. I wouldn't mind seeing him replace shazzam.


May have set the NA scene back, but I think it's good. People need to know there are consequences for Match-Fixing and it's not tolerated at all.

Statement by Swag: https://www.facebook.com/BraxtonswagPierce

It's almost like he's trying to play the victim card..... How many skins he takes is irrelevant. Obviously he apologizes now after the situation is brought up to light and a news post is made from Valve.

EDIT: Didn't even think about this when I posted originally, but their full names are also in the article. What employer doesn't do even a simple google search these days? RIP


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Therefore we will be directing our CS:GO event partners to not allow any of the following individuals' participation in any capacity in Valve-sponsored events:
> 
> Duc "cud" Pham
> Derek "dboorn" Boorn
> Casey Foster
> Sam "Dazed" Marine
> Braxton "swag" Pierce
> Keven "AZK" Larivière
> Joshua "Steel" Nissan


----------



## chemicalfan

Is it really Valve's call on this? I mean, they just sponsor the events right? It's ESL that actually run them? Not defending it, but it just feels like it isn't their place.

Also, what's stopping them creating smurf accounts? Would work for online competitions, right? If it's an identification thing, they could grow a beard and shave their heads or something


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is it really Valve's call on this? I mean, they just sponsor the events right? It's ESL that actually run them? Not defending it, but it just feels like it isn't their place.
> 
> Also, what's stopping them creating smurf accounts? Would work for online competitions, right? If it's an identification thing, they could grow a beard and shave their heads or something


ESL isn't the only one running the tournaments. ESEA/MLG/FaceIT/etc are all also running tournaments.

These players currently are only banned from Valve SPONSORED events (250K tournaments). I don't see why they don't have a say on this considering they're sponsoring the full prize pool ($250K). People look up to pro players, and these individuals have cheated many people out of their money by throwing a match for their own gain. Why should the consequence be any different than those who cheat to get into the $250K tournaments?

ESL is already banning Steel as a observer as well.



I was informed by a source that these players were being banned from tournaments, but I just assumed that was a false rumor. Looks like it was indeed true.



Cud trying to BRIBE the CSGORep moderator to unban him... oh man this only gets better.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is it really Valve's call on this? I mean, they just sponsor the events right? It's ESL that actually run them? Not defending it, but it just feels like it isn't their place.
> 
> Also, what's stopping them creating smurf accounts? Would work for online competitions, right? If it's an identification thing, they could grow a beard and shave their heads or something


From reddit - New Rising NA Star on the Scene Named Still



It's definitely Valves place. If this were considered a real sport, the penalties would be much harsher for both the players and the bettors.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is it really Valve's call on this? I mean, they just sponsor the events right? It's ESL that actually run them? Not defending it, but it just feels like it isn't their place.
> 
> Also, what's stopping them creating smurf accounts? Would work for online competitions, right? If it's an identification thing, they could grow a beard and shave their heads or something


Valve could also just not fund the tournaments if they wanted, couldn't see a lot of teams bothering then. ESEA have also banned them, I expect others to follow.

They could try and play again, but chances are you'll get found out straight away and then be banned for even longer. Unless they're lucky, their career in pro CS is finished.


----------



## Cloudy

EG might still be interested in a CS team, who's up to grind a few CEVO and ESEA seasons to get that sick EG salary?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> EG might still be interested in a CS team, who's up to grind a few CEVO and ESEA seasons to get that sick EG salary?


Won't take much considering people are being banned left and right.


----------



## Fusion Racing

FACEIT have followed ESEA.

Also, he deleted it right away, but...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> FACEIT have followed ESEA.
> 
> Also, he deleted it right away, but...


HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA.

I'm glad FaceIt is following as well, all the Leagues need to! Wonder if CEVO will?


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> I'm glad FaceIt is following as well, all the Leagues need to! Wonder if CEVO will?


Didn't this happen in a damn CEVO match? How are they this late to the party? They should have done it as soon as Valve announced it.

Also, a pet peeve of mine is included in Swag's facebook apology - "I could care less."

In my opinion, it's not a true apology if you are waiting until you get caught. It's also not a true apology if you try to downplay with your involvement by saying you received much less than the others.

MLG has still not commented on the Torqued situation which is pretty bad. It shows a complete lack of knowledge by making that partnership. Their lack of reaction makes it even worse.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Didn't this happen in a damn CEVO match? How are they this late to the party? They should have done it as soon as Valve announced it.
> 
> Also, a pet peeve of mine is included in Swag's facebook apology - "I could care less."
> 
> In my opinion, it's not a true apology if you are waiting until you get caught. It's also not a true apology if you try to downplay with your involvement by saying you received much less than the others.
> 
> MLG has still not commented on the Torqued situation which is pretty bad. It shows a complete lack of knowledge by making that partnership. Their lack of reaction makes it even worse.


Yep, happened during a CEVO match.

CEVO will always be the League people should never look up to. It's why everyone in the ESEA community always laughs at the CEVO league as a whole.

I remember back when CEVO re-launched, everyone on Reddit was so happy that there was another League and just couldn't understand why CEVO is awful in comparison. They're slowly figuring it out...


----------



## el gappo

Cevo have banned them all for a year, they just haven't announced it.

http://cevo.com/event/cs-globaloffensive/roster/100947/


----------



## KingGreasy

NA CSGO is the wild west now. Hiko, Skadoodle, and Desi free agents.

I was watching Moes stream and Steel is so screwed. He had paid salaries to some teammates already. He had committed to to paying salaries for two years. He had paid for the teams plane tickets for clutch-con. He has dedicated like half a decade to Counter Strike since source and was trying to make Torqued an organization, make Counter Strike and competitive gaming a sustainably career. He has to really reevaluate where his life goes to now. Maybe back to IT help desk. Maybe become a big time Twitch or MLG Tv streamer.


----------



## el gappo

Boohoo. If they had thrown a ball and stick game instead of a keyboard and mouse game, he'd be worrying about dropping the soap not picking up a job.

The punishment seems harsh on the face of it but it could of been a lot worse. Starcraft players have gone to prison for the exact same thing.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

am i reading this correctly?cs cheating=prison....man this game took off!!!i remember skipping school and spending all of my money on this game like 12 years ago...


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> am i reading this correctly?cs cheating=prison....man this game took off!!!i remember skipping school and spending all of my money on this game like 12 years ago...


Matchfixing for thousands of dollars = Ban from competition. People seem to think it's too harsh.


----------



## Kyal

I'm kind of suprised Swag was involved in it tbh, he really didn't seem like he gave 2 ****s about skins. Ohwell.
Feel sorry for Hiko & Skadoodle


----------



## el gappo

Torqued's Clutchcon roster

Quote:


> moe, frozt, tck, monte, skadoodle


Maybe Hiko at a later date?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> am i reading this correctly?cs cheating=prison....man this game took off!!!i remember skipping school and spending all of my money on this game like 12 years ago...


It's not that they were cheating, its that they were match-fixing. Completely different things. Yes imprisonment happens in real life match fixing as well as very large fines.


----------



## Obyboby

Does anyone know a great betting predictor for the games available on CSLounge?? i'm tired of losing skins...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Does anyone know a great betting predictor for the games available on CSLounge?? i'm tired of losing skins...


None. Anyone whos truly good, isnt sharing it. The only way to really be good at it, is actually doing your homework. Watching the matches on a consistent basis, and understanding teams strengths and weaknesses.

If it was so easy, nobody would be losing skins...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> None. Anyone whos truly good, isnt sharing it. The only way to really be good at it, is actually doing your homework. Watching the matches on a consistent basis, and understanding teams strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> If it was so easy, nobody would be losing skins...


Well, someone would have to be losing skins otherwise it wouldn't work surely.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Does anyone know a great betting predictor for the games available on CSLounge?? i'm tired of losing skins...


Always betting on the underdog ends up profitable in the long run. At least it did when I tried it. You need lots of skins to start it though.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Welp, that's half of the NA scene gone in one fell swoop. The only thing NA has to show for themselves is C9 and the 'free agents' Hiko, Desi and Skadoodle (and @dmaster







). Looks like we're all going to have to wait for some Premier/Invite players to step up and develop themselves to the point where consistently beating EU teams and wining a major seems plausible.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Always betting on the underdog ends up profitable in the long run. At least it did when I tried it. You need lots of skins to start it though.


Yes like plenty of $2-$5 skins to place one at every game... not much luck so far...whenever i tried the underdog they lost. but i see some good predictors out there so i was wondering if anyone here knew a very good one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> None. Anyone whos truly good, isnt sharing it. The only way to really be good at it, is actually doing your homework. Watching the matches on a consistent basis, and understanding teams strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> If it was so easy, nobody would be losing skins...


Well there are some closed groups on steam which share good predictions for instance... Anyway I'm watching more games lately so I might start getting my own idea for every upcoming match








Tonight, though, I have one crucial match in which I bet my best skins, if I won, I might be able to start betting again (with no more risky all-ins) otherwise I guess I'm screwed xD


----------



## Ukkooh

TBH who cares about NA? It is much more exciting to wait for the inevitable Asian wave.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> TBH who cares about NA? It is much more exciting to wait for the inevitable Asian wave.


Korean's are really bad. I sometimes get them playing in Aus. Their DMG's are Australia's Nova 2's pretty much.

I need to find an alternative to MM. I really want ESEA but want to try it before buying (hint hint if anyone has a spare code







). Keep encountering smurfs or hackers. I don't mind playing against people of higher ranks at all, but when you get a LEM against MGE's simply because they queued with 3 MGE's and a GN2 things get a bit pear shaped.

Anyone got a spare ESEA trial code?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Korean's are really bad. I sometimes get them playing in Aus. Their DMG's are Australia's Nova 2's pretty much.
> 
> I need to find an alternative to MM. I really want ESEA but want to try it before buying (hint hint if anyone has a spare code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Keep encountering smurfs or hackers. I don't mind playing against people of higher ranks at all, but when you get a LEM against MGE's simply because they queued with 3 MGE's and a GN2 things get a bit pear shaped.
> 
> Anyone got a spare ESEA trial code?


just buy it, esea in aus is good. q time is decent. servers are fantastic


----------



## chemicalfan

@dmasteR - if you don't mind me asking, condering all the upsets that happened throughout MLG Aspen, did you finish up or down? If it was in any way predictable (i.e. from the team form or something), apart from the Liquid/CLG game, I couldn't see it. Especially as maps weren't announced in advance (I guess that's standard).

In "normal" betting, if you don't know about a sport, betting on the favourite will (by definition) net you a better return. It's certainly more likely to be a win anyway. That just simply isn't the case for CSGO betting. It's almost like the % offer on CSGL bears no resemblence to odds of winning. I wonder/expect that a proper bookies like e-sportbets would be better, as (I believe) you're betting against them, rather than against others - therefore it's in their interest to get the prediction right. If they kept getting it wrong, they'd go bust. That said, they have a big overrround - in the MLG final, which was 50-50 by CSGL, they were taking 1.8xx on both sides.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> TBH who cares about NA? It is much more exciting to wait for the inevitable Asian wave.


First they need to pull the Nexon CS versions from the "shelves"

A lot of asian tournies still run CS:O which doesn't really help the scene. ESEA did a good thing by adding GO support in those regions, now they just need to buy the right game.

As Thooorin has said, one reason why GO isn't very popular in Asia is because it isn't free, and the current PCBang business model prefers free games, like dota/league or crossfire/warrock


----------



## chemicalfan

Warrock?!? That's still going!?
Lolololololololol


----------



## LDV617

I believe so, AVA is also huge in Korea (Skadoodle was ex NA champion, possible world champion sniper)


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Warrock?!? That's still going!?
> Lolololololololol


I played the first one until the hax got so bad you couldn't find a server that didn't have one.


----------



## LDV617

Yea I used to love WarRock / WolfTeam / CF / AVA when I first started playing PC games other than WoW (Circa 2008-2009)

I'm gonna be streaming CS pretty much all day at twitch.tv/therealbigbudz

Blizzard day


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Yes like plenty of $2-$5 skins to place one at every game... not much luck so far...whenever i tried the underdog they lost. but i see some good predictors out there so i was wondering if anyone here knew a very good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are some closed groups on steam which share good predictions for instance... Anyway I'm watching more games lately so I might start getting my own idea for every upcoming match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, though, I have one crucial match in which I bet my best skins, if I won, I might be able to start betting again (with no more risky all-ins) otherwise I guess I'm screwed xD


Have them show you a graph of how much they've actually made, I know very few people who are even in the $10,000 profit range, and even less in the $20,000 or more profit range. Definitely none of those people are part of any of those groups. Everyone I know who's made it big betting, does their own homework, and never shares.

If these people were so good at betting, why would they tip the odds and receive less value for their bet? They would simply just bet more (another account).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> @dmasteR - if you don't mind me asking, condering all the upsets that happened throughout MLG Aspen, did you finish up or down? If it was in any way predictable (i.e. from the team form or something), apart from the Liquid/CLG game, I couldn't see it. Especially as maps weren't announced in advance (I guess that's standard).
> 
> In "normal" betting, if you don't know about a sport, betting on the favourite will (by definition) net you a better return. It's certainly more likely to be a win anyway. That just simply isn't the case for CSGO betting. It's almost like the % offer on CSGL bears no resemblence to odds of winning. I wonder/expect that a proper bookies like e-sportbets would be better, as (I believe) you're betting against them, rather than against others - therefore it's in their interest to get the prediction right. If they kept getting it wrong, they'd go bust. That said, they have a big overrround - in the MLG final, which was 50-50 by CSGL, they were taking 1.8xx on both sides.


I went +5400 for the weekend, granted I didn't bet as much as I should have, but that's because I like to see teams performance first before I start betting. I think I've said it in this thread, but CSGL odds means very little. They're typically completely off.

Lets use a examples from MLG Aspen this weekend. Fnatic vs Dig in the Semi-finals for Bronze. Odds were 78% Fnatic 22% Dignitas. You would be insane to even think about betting on Fnatic with those odds considering how poorly this event has gone for Fnatic. Those odds basically mean Fnatic would beat Dignitas in 4/5 BO3's. No way at MLG Aspen would that happen, the match was a 60/40 at best, but I saw it more of a 50/50 match. Triple Max bet on this for a nice $2500 return.

Another Example is NiP vs Fnatic. I have a nice golden rule, and it's to always bet NiP when under 50% because you honestly are crazy not to. NiP has proven too many times they end up making it to the semi-finals/finals in nearly every single event. Not to mention Fnatic was also playing poorly.

Many of these matches were much more predictable than people seem to think.

http://www.dailydot.com/esports/tsm-counter-strike-team-salaries/

Team Solo Mid CS:GO Salaries. Very nice for ex-Dignitas!


----------



## Sikkamore

Servers are really crapping out right now...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Servers are really crapping out right now...


CEVO/ESEA there's more options than MM!!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CEVO/ESEA there's more options than MM!!


Can't be bothered putting in any more time than what I already do.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CEVO/ESEA there's more options than MM!!


I've been getting crazy sv lag on esea servers lately. Been confirmed by other people on my teams that it's not just me


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea what this is worth?
> 
> ST FN


Market for the knife, if its not on the market... well you are kind of SOL. usually FN CH are really really really rare but really really really really really really terrible to trade. Nvm it being stat
trak too


----------



## Paradigm84

I find it kind of annoying that even the FN CH knives often don't look FN, the rust spots just ruin it for me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I find it kind of annoying that even the FN CH knives often don't look FN, the rust spots just ruin it for me.


Not all of them have rust spots. Many of them don't like:


----------



## abombthecoder

I probably put a 1000 hours into CS from around 1.3ish to CS:source. Back then I would have to say it was one of the most awesome multiplayer FPSes around,simply because of the smooth netcode and the mechanics. Different hit areas ( headshots, chest, legs, hands) and movement were perfect. Maps, objects and weapons as well; but it was a simple game. I quit for a while....

Now I've put about 50 hours into competitive and reached nova 1 and HOLY crap! This game isn't just a simple FPS anymore. It's like chess. Smokes, flashes, position, and team tactics add a whole new level to this game. Last night in a low gold game, 3 of us synced our flashes on the count of 3 to retake bombsite B in dust 2, it freakin worked! I can't imagine any better strategy & tactics FPS right now.

This is a very intellectual game in addition to sharp FPS essentials. As an adult, I really don't have much time for the game and probably won't play it much as I would need to regularly play to remain competitive, but I'm just so amazed at how far CS has come, I needed to share it somewhere.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not all of them have rust spots. Many of them don't like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can see a few spots on the right though can't you? Although those aren't nearly as bad as some others I've seen. Still, not sure why they'd have them on there at all on an FN knife.

And that must be a very expensive knife, being just about all blue.









I think my dream knife would still be a Doppler M9 Bayonet with a lot of purple, like this one:



It looks great.


----------



## LDV617

That CH Kara is my dream knife :O

or a 90%+ blue huntsman


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd personally like a karambit more like this:



One day.


----------



## funkmetal

Trying to trade my Stat Kara Fade FN 90/5/5 right now, if anyone is interested I'll take 950k from you guys


----------



## lolllll117

I see videos like these and then i wonder to myself, how am i so close to silver rank? i can play 1000x better than these guys!
now that i think about it, even when i see video of people within my rank i feel like i'm significantly better than them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, that was painful, I'm a Silver and can play better than that.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

My brother is silver 1 and ive seen him pull off 3k or 4ks with just the tec9 or five seven. He has no clue how to use any of the rifles so i assume thats why he's like a unicorn (putting it in dmaster's terms)


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Market for the knife, if its not on the market... well you are kind of SOL. usually FN CH are really really really rare but really really really really really really terrible to trade. Nvm it being stat
> trak too


thanks.

do u mind me asking why they are so terrible to trade and what the deal is with stat traks?

would i be right in thinking market is 144k (steam analyst)


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> do u mind me asking why they are so terrible to trade and what the deal is with stat traks?
> 
> would i be right in thinking market is 144k (steam analyst)


because people dont buy ch's for the quality, they buy it for the pattern. and stattrak knives are sorta gimmicky in most eyes


----------



## chemicalfan

Re: Fnatic @ MLG - I agree, they were below par (and dignitas way above par), but I didn't have the guts to bet against them. Only had one skin that would have net me above return, and couldn't make the call








It's not all about the betting though, the games were great (except Cobble -_-)

So, do we think Clutchcon is gonna be worth watching? VP have been way off form recently, and the NA teams are pretty fragmented now (I don't believe any of them have what it takes to win the whole thing, too many "filler" players)


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm not sure I'd buy a StatTrak knife to keep even if I had the money for one, without the counter being mounted to the model, I don't think the difference in price would be worth it.


----------



## joelk2

i made a school boy error and traded a ST FN Flip fade (85%) for this CH one. oops.

im not looking to make money but i just want a nice knife and some nice gun skins.


----------



## el gappo

I'm a big fan of the new DAT lineup. Already won me a few good skins.

They can cause really problems for pretty much any team on the right day and map. Really fun to watch


----------



## chemicalfan

New dAT are good, would have been massive with Flamie though, should have kept hold of him.

That said, I'm tempted to bet against them vs Navi. Navi are a bit patchy, but I've always regarded them as the best Ukrainian team. Seems like it could go either way, so am tempted to punt on them due to good odds on CSGL (~38%)

Related - where can I find recent forms/results of teams? HLTV's section under Teams->Matches is rubbish...


----------



## SheepMoose

I'd bet on Na'Vi if bots were online.


----------



## w35t

I'm liking cpw vs esc too. Dumb bots. Is it just me or is the bots status link broken and has been for quite some time now?


----------



## LDV617

1.5 : 1 for Na'vi

I love the new dAT and they won me big vs Titan, but I think Na'vi are the better bet.

I was thinking CPW>ESC if the odds are good. I was having trouble trading last night so I'm just using return skins.


----------



## MR-e

skins definitely make me use the gun better too!







on a serious note, ever since acquiring a butterfly knife, i've noticed myself flipping it about while rotating between sites... even got me killed a few times too lol

in light of the recent match fixing scandal, i'd definitely put the torqued vs dismay match right up there with the best of them.

i think i made up for a terrible trade i did recently and got my inventory back up to snuff with all my mostly used guns.

had a karambit vanilla -> traded for a butterfly cw ft (very bad trade on my part, losing about 25k worth)

at this point, i wanted a mw version of the butterfly knife as the ft was a bit too scratched for my liking. i tried to dmaster my way to more keys...
awp graphite + m4a4 desert strike + deagle conspiracy + usp guardian st + p250 cartel st-> *lost* in a few bets









traded the butterfly knife for 75 keys and decided to rebuild my inventory through the following acquisitions:

butterfly blue steel ft - 60k
awp graphite fn - 5k
usps guardian st fn - 2k
p250 cartel st bs - 4k

at this point, im proud to say im officially done with betting my playing skins. will only be using drops/icb from now on


----------



## killuchen

Got scammed on csgolounge last week -_-. Kinda my fault for using paypal and going first even though he had a lot of good rep.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Got scammed on csgolounge last week -_-. Kinda my fault for using paypal and going first even though he had a lot of good rep.


Chargeback through whatever bank your PayPal is registered to. It'll take a while, and you'll need to provide evidence, but you should eventually get the money back.


----------



## MR-e

my guess is he gave the item first and the other guy didn't pay. if so, go report him on steamrep. you can also report it to valve, i believe they have a policy to rollback the trade, but one time only. so you have to ask yourself if it is worth it.


----------



## gonX

Just ranked up to DMG.

Still feel like LE or even LEM is achievable within a week or 2.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Got scammed on csgolounge last week -_-. Kinda my fault for using paypal and going first even though he had a lot of good rep.


Steam profile comments that say "+rep" and CSGOL rep mean absolutely nothing.

Take a look at this if you wanna prevent this type of stuff from happening in the future:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/12510_30#post_23387473


----------



## killuchen

I was buying a FN M4 Cyrex. He was selling it 30% below market price. I sent the money first and he logs off steam and blocks me. I did win he case on paypal though. It just sucks that even people with a ton of rep can still pull something like this,

I did make a post on steamrep and on the csgolounge group on steam.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I was buying a FN M4 Cyrex. He was selling it 30% below market price. I sent the money first and he logs off steam and blocks me. I did win he case on paypal though. It just sucks that even people with a ton of rep can still pull something like this,
> 
> I did make a post on steamrep and on the csgolounge group on steam.


that 30% off would have been a signal to me that "this dude is not legit" however there are plenty of legit dealers out there who sell for 25% off with paypal so who knows.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I was buying a FN M4 Cyrex. He was selling it 30% below market price. I sent the money first and he logs off steam and blocks me. I did win he case on paypal though. It just sucks that even people with a ton of rep can still pull something like this,
> 
> I did make a post on steamrep and on the csgolounge group on steam.


If you're truly interested in a Cyrex FN. I know someone who could do it. :] lol shameless plug!

Seriously BE MORE CAREFUL WITH TRADES GUYS. Especially MONEY TRADES!!!


----------



## killuchen

Yup, learned my lesson. I gave the guy the benefit of the doubt but I guess I was wrong lol.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're truly interested in a Cyrex FN. I know someone who could do it. :] lol shameless plug!
> 
> Seriously BE MORE CAREFUL WITH TRADES GUYS. Especially MONEY TRADES!!!


Thx for hooking me up with a fn cyrex!


----------



## Paradigm84

I had some random guy add me the other day and ask to buy my knife, even though he couldn't tell me how he found me (said CSGO Lounge trade offers initially, but I haven't made any). He also said he was willing to pay $30 over the cost of the knife, just to get it straight away, as apparently Steam was making him wait 2 weeks to use PayPal (pretty sure it's never more than 5 days for a new payment method though). Needless to say, he wasn't willing to send the money first and me send the knife when it was safe in my account, so I just removed him.









Also, I keep looking through your inventory Dmaster, one day I hope to have half the skins that you do.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Patch is out!

Code:



Code:


GAMEPLAY

    -Adjusted the radius at which incendiary and smoke grenades interact.

UI

    -Loading screens will now display the icons for maps that have item collections associated with them
    -In Spectator Mode, Scoreboard and Server Graphic will now obey hud scale and position settings.
    -Fixed New Items alert showing incorrect number of items up when coming back to main menu from a match

MISC

    -Added server convar tv_allow_camera_man_steamid that should be set on tournament servers 
    to the full 64-bit numeric SteamID of production caster (e.g. 7650123456XXXX). 
    Tournament production casters who launch the game with the "-interactivecaster" command line flag and 
    join the in-game spectators will get all camera and voice recorded and broadcast on GOTV.
    -Upgraded runtime libraries to use the latest Steam SDK.
    -Fixed a frequent crash during map loading while the game was minimized.
    -Various weapon CPU optimizations.
    -Added flavor text to Chroma Case weapons.

MAPS
Mirage

    -Fixed a bug where a boosted player in T spawn could peek into mid/CT sniper position.
    -Moved a prop to make peeking into palace easier, CT side.
    -Removed a strange boost in bombsite A.

Nuke

    -Fixed a bug where an incendiary grenade could explode on bombsite B ceiling beams and damage players in A site.

Overpass

    -Rerouted entrance into upper park from bombsite A.
    -Changed mid cover in bombsite A, corners can now be shot through with rifles.
    -Changed cover in T side of upper park.
    -Moved T spawns forward slightly.
    -Moved bombsite A plant zone up slightly.


----------



## SheepMoose

The changes at A don't seem too good to be honest. There seems to be more chokepoints and angles for CT's to hide in.


----------



## PolyMorphist

For reference, here are the changes made to Overpass:


----------



## lolllll117

Multiple ways into A site. It's a start


----------



## SheepMoose

AWP holding long, Rifle holding main from either beside long or behind the first van. If rifle spots any main, AWP smokes long, watches main with him. That's my prediction at least. Don't expect it to be an amazing change to how CT sided the map can be.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i'm addicted to case openings...somebody HELP!!!....lol i have opened 100$ or more in cases and the best thing i got was a ft statrack griffon m4a1.....i sold it for keys......i know i know im an idiot


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i'm addicted to case openings...somebody HELP!!!....lol i have opened 100$ or more in cases and the best thing i got was a ft statrack griffon m4a1.....i sold it for keys......i know i know im an idiot


That StatTrak Griffin M4A1 must have been expensive, considering you can only get that skin on the M4A4.









But yeah, I just buy the skins I want now, knives on the other hand are a little more annoying to buy, especially when you are new to trading and don't have any rep yet.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

the griffon was only worth 13 buck or something like that


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That StatTrak Griffin M4A1 must have been expensive, considering you can only get that skin on the M4A4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I just buy the skins I want now, knives on the other hand are a little more annoying to buy, especially when you are new to trading and don't have any rep yet.


m4a1 is what the non silenced gun was called in older cs


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i'm addicted to case openings...somebody HELP!!!....lol i have opened 100$ or more in cases and the best thing i got was a ft statrack griffon m4a1.....i sold it for keys......i know i know im an idiot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That StatTrak Griffin M4A1 must have been expensive, considering you can only get that skin on the M4A4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I just buy the skins I want now, knives on the other hand are a little more annoying to buy, especially when you are new to trading and don't have any rep yet.


I've never got anything great from a case. I did, however, get a Factory New Radiation Hazard M4A4 as a mission reward earlier this week. I got $99 out of that.









That will go towards Grand Theft Auto V next month and Metal Gear Solid V later this year


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> I've never got anything great from a case. I did, however, get a Factory New Radiation Hazard M4A4 as a mission reward earlier this week. I got $99 out of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will go towards Grand Theft Auto V next month and Metal Gear Solid V later this year


You sold it for $99? They were selling for over $300 recently.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You sold it for $99? They were selling for over $300 recently.


Listed, or actually selling?

There are 6 listed right now for $113.51, $128.95, $135.21, $141.45, $165.00, and $193.14. I actually listed mine at $113 or so, I don't remember exactly but I made it so that I got $99 in my Steam wallet after Valve took their cut.

I suppose I could've sat on it and tried to get more out of it, but I'm pretty happy with $99.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> Listed, or actually selling?
> 
> There are 6 listed right now for $113.51, $128.95, $135.21, $141.45, $165.00, and $193.14. I actually listed mine at $113 or so, I don't remember exactly but I made it so that I got $99 in my Steam wallet after Valve took their cut.
> 
> I suppose I could've sat on it and tried to get more out of it, but I'm pretty happy with $99.


Before the new missions, that weapon was 150 keys


----------



## w35t

of course cpw won since I couldn't bet because of the stupid bots!


----------



## chemicalfan

Glad I didn't get on the dAT/NaVi match, the odds are not worth it on the CSGL now imo


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Before the new missions, that weapon was 150 keys












Don't think I have ever gotten anything worth more than 3 keys haha


----------



## MR-e

awe man, just realized i'll be on vacation during katowice







hope everyone here takes my share of souvenir drops xD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> awe man, just realized i'll be on vacation during katowice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone here takes my share of souvenir drops xD


Don't feel bad, Valve never gives me any anyways, even if I do watch 90% or more of the matches.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> awe man, just realized i'll be on vacation during katowice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone here takes my share of souvenir drops xD


Are the souvenir drops only from certain servers?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> awe man, just realized i'll be on vacation during katowice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone here takes my share of souvenir drops xD
> 
> 
> 
> Are the souvenir drops only from certain servers?
Click to expand...

You get them from watching any of the 250k Major Tournaments. You can either watch in game or on twitch for a chance at a drop.


----------



## chemicalfan

This chance is about the same as getting a knife out of a case


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You get them from watching any of the 250k Major Tournaments. You can either watch in game or on twitch for a chance at a drop.


Yeah, you need to make sure you link your Steam and twitch accounts though


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Yeah, you need to make sure you link your Steam and twitch accounts though


If you open console in game after launching, the last few lines of code give you your twicth link status (connected or not) for people who are unsure if they are linked with twitch


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> This chance is about the same as getting a knife out of a case


Really? I got 2 drops during Dreamhack Winter


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You get them from watching any of the 250k Major Tournaments. You can either watch in game or on twitch for a chance at a drop.


So basically you just hit 'watch' and could walk away and get drops? lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> So basically you just hit 'watch' and could walk away and get drops? lol


Yes, but not sure why you wouldn't want to watch the 250K tournament if you had time.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> So basically you just hit 'watch' and could walk away and get drops? lol


Yeah, in the same way you could log into an idle server and stay AFK, slowly picking up drops over time.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, in the same way you could log into an idle server and stay AFK, slowly picking up drops over time.


Aren't you only allowed like max 8 drops a week if that?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, in the same way you could log into an idle server and stay AFK, slowly picking up drops over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you only allowed like max 8 drops a week if that?
Click to expand...

Much less. I believe it's somewhere around 2 cases and two weapons per week.

I've also never gotten a drop from watching any big tournaments


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Aren't you only allowed like max 8 drops a week if that?


I'm sure there is a limit, but I guess it's to make sure they get that limit.


----------



## MR-e

i've got a total of 7 souvenir drops from all the majors so far. i just connect my phone to a charger and let it stream all day while at work


----------



## dmasteR

Steel's new apology.

http://www.hltv.org/news/14104-steel-ive-lied-to-myself

Also:

http://www.hltv.org/news/14103-epsilon-release-gmx

GMX has been removed from Epsilon. Honestly, it was about time. GMX wasn't impressive, and I never thought he ever was.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Steel's new apology.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14104-steel-ive-lied-to-myself
> 
> Also:
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14103-epsilon-release-gmx
> 
> GMX has been removed from Epsilon. Honestly, it was about time. GMX wasn't impressive, and I never thought he ever was.


Steel is almost as big of a piece of trash as Cud after seeing his initial reactions.


----------



## Caldeio

I have a min wear Souvenir MAG-7 | Sand Dune. Case was 5 bucks, gun skin is .60c. I thought I got a skin and stickers. Nope they come pre-placed on it lol


----------



## dmasteR

Another good weekend guys to watch CS!

Asus ROG Winter starts TODAY!

http://www.hltv.org/news/14093-asus-rog-winter-2015-preview

ClutchCon also starts TODAY!

www.hltv.org for the schedule for today :]


----------



## chemicalfan

VP up first, but who the hell are "Volgare"?


----------



## lolllll117

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=179&teamid=5579&gameid=2

According to hltv, this will be their first game against a team with a name as big as Virtus.Pro


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> This chance is about the same as getting a knife out of a case


i got my first flip from a case this week

Factory New


then traded stupidly for this

Factory New



and last night as the CH was just getting me laughed at etc i traded for this (plus him adding 30 keys)

its MW


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> i got my first flip from a case this week


Eat me.









How many cases did it take you?


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Eat me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many cases did it take you?


i guess around 35-40 cases. maybe between 40-50 (who keeps count eh.)

deffo no more than 50 though


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Eat me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many cases did it take you?
> 
> 
> 
> i guess around 35-40 cases. maybe between 40-50 (who keeps count eh.)
> 
> deffo no more than 50 though
Click to expand...

I've opened a little bit more than that, and only managed to get a M4 FN Cyrex, and that was on an alt account too.

Guess I can't complain, since I was able to sell it for paypal and got a new computer case


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've opened a little bit more than that, and only managed to get a M4 FN Cyrex, and that was on an alt account too.
> 
> Guess I can't complain, since I was able to sell it for paypal and got a new computer case


nice,

i won my pc case too.



i just traded the butterfly and 3 keys for a vanilla karambit


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> i guess around 35-40 cases. maybe between 40-50 (who keeps count eh.)
> 
> deffo no more than 50 though


God damn that's lucky!


----------



## w35t

Whats a good rate for buying keys in bulk? I'm considering do this, can anyone here supply them perhaps?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Whats a good rate for buying keys in bulk? I'm considering do this, can anyone here supply them perhaps?


Depends on your definition of bulk, usually in bulk you can get them for $1.80 or less as you buy more and more.

Funkmetal, zemco, and dmaster are the guys I usually go to.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Depends on your definition of bulk, usually in bulk you can get them for $1.80 or less as you buy more and more.
> 
> Funkmetal, zemco, and dmaster are the guys I usually go to.


Thanks, I'm considering buying ~200 keys depending on the price I can get them for.


----------



## Rit

Tried doing idle last night... got nothing... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Whats a good rate for buying keys in bulk? I'm considering do this, can anyone here supply them perhaps?


definitely pm @zemco999, he's especially helpful when it comes to trading advice and key selling. if you want to buy skins straight out, i'd point you towards @dmasteR for a nice discount too!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I don't even care anymore.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't even care anymore.










Thats EPIC


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't even care anymore.


10/10, would replace for my Death Kitty


----------



## LDV617

5 for 99 cents?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> 5 for 99 cents?


Sure, sounds like a good price to me.

Maybe I'll make a Mountain Dew and Doritios skin next.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't even care anymore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i love it. Too bad it will never get approved


----------



## LDV617

What do you guys prefer? 120hz, 144hz, or 120hz w/ LB?

Just out of curiosity. I have been playing on 144hz since I upgraded, but am going to try 120hz to see if I can feel a difference


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What do you guys prefer? 120hz, 144hz, or 120hz w/ LB?
> 
> Just out of curiosity. I have been playing on 144hz since I upgraded, but am going to try 120hz to see if I can feel a difference


*TBD*











I am going to Microcenter after work today to pick up as ASUS VG248QE. My first 144hz. Jumping from 60hz


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> *TBD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to Microcenter after work today to pick up as ASUS VG248QE. My first 144hz. Jumping from 60hz


Let me know how you like it. Upgrading to mine was an awesome experience. Even just running around an empty server is more fun :X

I may purchase a VG248QE in the future if they go on sale again and gift / resell my current monitor (acer 144hz) the colors aren't are deep as I'd like them to be


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What do you guys prefer? 120hz, 144hz, or 120hz w/ LB?
> 
> Just out of curiosity. I have been playing on 144hz since I upgraded, but am going to try 120hz to see if I can feel a difference


Going to 120hz is going backwards if your monitor is capable of 144hz. Never been a huge fan of light boost personally so I just stick with 144hz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> *TBD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to Microcenter after work today to pick up as ASUS VG248QE. My first 144hz. Jumping from 60hz


You'll love it!


----------



## MR-e

game of upsets this tourney so far, just like mlg. im loving it!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> game of upsets this tourney so far, just like mlg. im loving it!


It's actually like this ever LAN.









At least in the BO1 stage.

ClutchCon...... 4 Hour delay... Not sure if serious. I'm all for more events, but a 4 hour delay is just unacceptable.


----------



## MR-e

true that! but i've only started betting recently so didn't really get hyped as much for upsets, haha!


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> game of upsets this tourney so far, just like mlg. im loving it!


crap is this the tourny to watch to get drops?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> crap is this the tourny to watch to get drops?


No. The Tournament for drops is the next 250K coming up in March. ESL Katowice 2015


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What do you guys prefer? 120hz, 144hz, or 120hz w/ LB?
> 
> Just out of curiosity. I have been playing on 144hz since I upgraded, but am going to try 120hz to see if I can feel a difference


Lightboost, been using it for over a year now, definitely worth it.


----------



## MR-e

i must say, those chairs at the asus event look so comfy/nice. if it's anything like the chairs in my s2000, then i can sit in em all day


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> i must say, those chairs at the asus event look so comfy/nice. if it's anything like the chairs in my s2000, then i can sit in em all day


you have an S2k?









Also my internet was down for most of the day. what did i miss in the tournaments?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> you have an S2k?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my internet was down for most of the day. what did i miss in the tournaments?


3dmax upsets titan


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> i must say, those chairs at the asus event look so comfy/nice. if it's anything like the chairs in my s2000, then i can sit in em all day


DXRacer/Maxnomic/AKRacing all make similar "gaming chairs".


----------



## murderbymodem

Ugh, you guys talking about 144hz makes me sad.

When I upgraded my monitor I went 1440p 60hz because I was playing mostly MMORPGs and that's what made sense. I'd love to go 144hz for Counter-Strike, but I can't justify buying another monitor when I already have one this nice. I think I'll probably pick one up later this year before I go to the next big LAN party around here (the only big LAN games TF2 and CS:GO, mostly because nothing else even has LAN functionality nowadays).


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What do you guys prefer? 120hz, 144hz, or 120hz w/ LB?
> 
> Just out of curiosity. I have been playing on 144hz since I upgraded, but am going to try 120hz to see if I can feel a difference


120hz without blur reduction. Earlier I had it on because of the lower brightness, but I've been playing better after I turned it off. Oddly, I couldn't play at 144hz with black bars ( 1280x960 ) and I'm still not entirely sure how to set it up. Meh.


----------



## dmasteR

This is getting outrageous with DELAYCON 2015.....6+ hour delays....

Only 5 matches played, and only like 3 were actually streamed. Solid event....


----------



## MR-e

lol i just got home expecting to run through all the matches and see results. i now see fnatic paused with clg? woooow...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> lol i just got home expecting to run through all the matches and see results. i now see fnatic paused with clg? woooow...


By 2016, we'll have finished all the matches, don't worry sexpot.







DELAYCON 2015 is very good.


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What do you guys prefer? 120hz, 144hz, or 120hz w/ LB?
> 
> Just out of curiosity. I have been playing on 144hz since I upgraded, but am going to try 120hz to see if I can feel a difference


120hz with light boost.


----------



## gonX

I'm so jealous of all the people sitting on 120Hz monitors. And here I'm stuck with 75Hz.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> i must say, those chairs at the asus event look so comfy/nice. if it's anything like the chairs in my s2000, then i can sit in em all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DXRacer/Maxnomic/AKRacing all make similar "gaming chairs".
Click to expand...

They all have slightly different support positions for if you sit straight up or in a slouched position. I don't remember which ones are better for which though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I'm so jealous of all the people sitting on 120Hz monitors. And here I'm stuck with 75Hz.


60Hz for me. Which is fine for now. I feel like my generic mouse is more of an issue than my monitor.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I'm so jealous of all the people sitting on 120Hz monitors. And here I'm stuck with 75Hz.


I still have a 60Hz


----------



## SheepMoose

Finally made it to DMG.







First time ever.

Only took 7 wins in a row!


----------



## el gappo

Are the MLG crew organizing the event or just production?

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Finally made it to DMG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time ever.
> 
> Only took 7 wins in a row!


Congrats man, lets see if you can hold onto it


----------



## killuchen

I think I'm going to try and use a lower resolution. I currently have the asus rog swift monitor. How can I use a lower res and not have it stretched out with black borders?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I think I'm going to try and use a lower resolution. I currently have the asus rog swift monitor. How can I use a lower res and not have it stretched out with black borders?


You can change that in your Nvidia control panel or if you have a AMD card.... their control panel. I have never used a AMD card tho so I don't know how to change it there however. On Nvidia it's "change size and position" or something like that.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> You can change that in your Nvidia control panel or if you have a AMD card.... their control panel. I have never used a AMD card tho so I don't know how to change it there however. On Nvidia it's "change size and position" or something like that.


I only want to change it in cs:go is that possible? I have nvidia


----------



## killuchen

Trying out 1280x960. It's so blurry lol


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I only want to change it in cs:go is that possible? I have nvidia


You don't have to change resolution on the desktop. I currently use 1024x768 or 800x600 in CS:GO.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> You don't have to change resolution on the desktop. I currently use 1024x768 or 800x600 in CS:GO.


Is it blurry for you?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Is it blurry for you?


try turning on msaa 2x on see if that helps, if not, bump the res up a notch. I play on 1600x900 with no AA and its pretty crisp, even on a 1080 monitor. Its also going to look blurrier(word?) if its stretched.


----------



## killuchen

I'm playing with the black borders and even with that it's very blurry lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Finally made it to DMG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time ever.
> 
> Only took 7 wins in a row!


Wish it was that easy my friend









Rocking Nova III at the moment - probably going to stay that way as well.


----------



## w35t

I've never fully understood the whole, playing at a lower res than native thing... I'm guessing it's just from people playing 1.6 back in 97 or whenever lol... does it actually change the fov? so everything is bigger but you see less? It'd make me feel better since my 1 taps are few and far between I guess.. I'm playing at 1440p sooo..


----------



## w35t

Getting close to dmg.. mostly wins recently as mge, though I really don't think I'm ready for it... dmg's smoke me and I rarely top frag even at mge.. I guess I'm more of a support type player like flif lol

edit: fif

teehee


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I've never fully understood the whole, playing at a lower res than native thing... I'm guessing it's just from people playing 1.6 back in 97 or whenever lol... does it actually change the fov? so everything is bigger but you see less? It'd make me feel better since my 1 taps are few and far between I guess.. I'm playing at 1440p sooo..


It's mostly for performance. I don't understand the *black bars* thing (unless your AdreN and need it for sticky notes 



)

I use 1600x900 because;

1) Everything is slightly inflated, without losing much image quality. Basically I see plenty 'prettyness' and lose very little FOV but heads / arms are slightlyyy bigger.

2) When I first switched, my monitor would not OC to 75/80hz at 1080, so that's when I first commited to a lower res.

3) I get about a 200fps jump. I FEEL the difference of 180fps on my 144hz monitor and 400fps. I felt a difference on 75hz and now it's unbearable to play under ~250fps.

4) Less detail, I don't need more distractions on these GO maps









edit: grammar issue


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Is it blurry for you?


Obviously it's not going to look as crisp as native but I wouldn't say blurry.


----------



## Kyal

some find it easier to focus with blackbars, less to look at blahblah. its entirely preference and what they're used too(a majority of players just use whatever they used in CSS/1.6)


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> It's mostly for performance. I don't understand the *black bars* thing (unless your AdreN and need it for sticky notes
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I use 1600x900 because;
> 
> 1) Everything is slightly inflated, without losing much image quality. Basically I see plenty 'prettyness' and lose very little FOV but heads / arms are slightlyyy bigger.
> 
> 2) When I first switched, my monitor would not OC to 75/80hz at 1080, so that's when I first commited to a lower res.
> 
> 3) I get about a 200fps jump. I FEEL the difference of 180fps on my 144hz monitor and 400fps. I felt a difference on 75hz and now it's unbearable to play under ~250fps.
> 
> 4) Less detail, I don't need more distractions on these GO maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: grammar issue


The size of the models doesn't increase on lower resolution.... The size of the enemy will be the same at 640x480 and 1920x1080.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> The size of the models doesn't increase on lower resolution.... The size of the enemy will be the same at 640x480 and 1920x1080.


They absolutely grow because it's client side at a hardware/settings level.

Hitboxes do not grow, and everything is proportionate, so there is no advantage given. However some find it beneficial to sacrifice FOV for larger objects on screen.


----------



## w35t

Yea that didn't help much lol. I still get 250-300fps with my 970 at 1440p so that's obviously not an issue. If it offers no advantage to me there is ZERO reason to do it.. I just don't get it at all.

Anyone have a vanilla m9 or karambit fs? Real moniez here lol

Edit: also I run my monitor at 120hz 24/7


----------



## PsYcHo29388




----------



## morbid_bean

Sooooo!

I am now a new proud owner of the Asus VG248QE 

Tore it out of the box, set 144hz and launched CS GO right away. WOW







I can see things when I move! It really has helped my screen tearing ALOT. I mean there is still tears, but you have to pretty much be looking for em.

Special thanks to *LDV617* and *dmasteR* for helping me on my decision.

Now... The colors

I'm trying to figure out how to configure this guy, I read that you can use some special ICC profiles to help it.

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe/ - Seems to have been a popular resource

Are there specific Drivers that need to be installed?

Anyone with this model have any preferred profiles/configurations/brightness contact and color levels?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> I am now a new proud owner of the Asus VG248QE


Congrats, it makes CS so much more enjoyable.









I don't know much about ICC profiles. As far as tearing goes, you may be able to fix that by changing some nvidia / amd / ingame settings. Personally I never really had a tearing issue with my AMD card, but it was there with my Nvidia card :/

http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/

This might also be helpful if you want to try lightboost, that may fix tearing but haven't tried myself.


----------



## morbid_bean

The tearing is hardly a problem for me, you have to be looking for it to see it. My biggest deal right now is trying to get the colors/brightness adjusted right. I have not a clue what I need to be changing to get what I need.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Sooooo!
> 
> I am now a new proud owner of the Asus VG248QE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tore it out of the box, set 144hz and launched CS GO right away. WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see things when I move! It really has helped my screen tearing ALOT. I mean there is still tears, but you have to pretty much be looking for em.
> Special thanks to *LDV617* and *dmasteR* for helping me on my decision.
> 
> Now... The colors
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to configure this guy, I read that you can use some special ICC profiles to help it.
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe/ - Seems to have been a popular resource
> 
> Are there specific Drivers that need to be installed?
> Anyone with this model have any preferred profiles/configurations/brightness contact and color levels?


I've used the pcmonitors.info ICC file and settings. Fine enough for me, I mainly use this monitor for gaming only. No drivers you need to install.

Glad you waited longer and forked the money up for the VG248QE! 60Hz just doesn't cut it these days, or ever.


----------



## Paradigm84

I play on 1440p 60Hz, I must be missing out.









I'm always tempted to get a 120Hz/ 144Hz monitor, but I can't justify spending that much if I'm stuck at home with bad internet, unable to play online.


----------



## dmasteR

This just in....
Quote:


> *GMX reveals Epsilon match-fix case*


http://www.hltv.org/news/14131-gmx-reveals-epsilon-match-fix-case


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This just in....
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14131-gmx-reveals-epsilon-match-fix-case


If it's true, same punishments as before would be good.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This just in....
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14131-gmx-reveals-epsilon-match-fix-case


Well like Hiko said... CS:GO takes 2 steps fowards and 1-3 steps back anytime it tries to make itself big in e-sports.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This just in....
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14131-gmx-reveals-epsilon-match-fix-case


Sadly, I think Thoorin was right on his latest thoughts - it's widespread, and it only when people are butthurt that it'll come out. But, it'll rock the CS world each and every time the next whistle is blown. I guess this means that Scream is history?









Also, summit playing for Torqued, and top fragging! I know it won't be permanent, but it's awesome to watch








Had I known that, I would have got on them...ah well.

Also (!), NiP-Titan in half hour, can't wait!!!!!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> If it's true, same punishments as before would be good.


http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=625036

This is gonna get good..

http://www.hltv.org/news/14133-ozstrik3r-confirms-match-fixing-claims

Titan vs NiP in the ASUS ROG Finals


----------



## BruceB

This might be a stupid question but why would People want _skins_ as a return for match Fixing? Why not cash?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> This might be a stupid question but why would People want _skins_ as a return for match Fixing? Why not cash?


Skins fluctuate in price. If you sell during Tournaments, you can get a few more dollars for your skins. Plus people are able to transfer skins more safely/quickly.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Skins fluctuate in price. If you sell during Tournaments, you can get a few more dollars for your skins. Plus people are able to transfer skins more safely/quickly.


OK, but then you've just got a load of Money in your steam wallet, except for steam games what good is it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> OK, but then you've just got a load of Money in your steam wallet, except for steam games what good is it?


Nope, you sell the skins for paypal when the prices are high. A few of us on this forum sell skins/keys (myself/Cyborg) for paypal/Amazon/etc.

NiP wins 2-0 over Titan @ ASUS ROG!







Congrats NiP!


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, you sell the skins for paypal when the prices are high. A few of us on this forum sell skins/keys (myself/Cyborg) for paypal/Amazon/etc.
> 
> NiP wins 2-0 over Titan @ ASUS ROG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats NiP!


I see; thanks for the info!

Damn you Internet Connection! I missed the match


----------



## Paradigm84

I want to buy more skins, but I'm not sure I can justify it as I've remembered I finish university in June and will be stuck at home with bad internet for the foreseeable future.


----------



## chemicalfan

Just bet on Torqued (vs Liquid) at even odds. Really hoping summit can bring the goods vs Adren's lot.

Decided that the best way to get a knife is to bet my way there. Only have to win about 150 minimum bets. No problem...


----------



## SheepMoose

Speaking of betting, I've had a pretty good 2015.



Doing pretty well considering I started with $5. Now up to $50.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just bet on Torqued (vs Liquid) at even odds. Really hoping summit can bring the goods vs Adren's lot.
> 
> Decided that the best way to get a knife is to bet my way there. Only have to win about 150 minimum bets. No problem...


Adren is rocking it!


----------



## vanir1337




----------



## crucifix85

ClutchCon has been pretty terrible. Crappy stream, matches not shown, and difficulties out the butt.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> ClutchCon has been pretty terrible. Crappy stream, matches not shown, and difficulties out the butt.


Terrible is the lightest word I would use for this LAN/Tournament. It's been absolutely the benchmark for how NOT to run a LAN.


----------



## lolllll117

This is what happens when you use the AWP and tec9 dream combo


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you use the AWP and tec9 dream combo


Classic AWP+Deag or go home son


----------



## dmasteR

http://teamenvyus.com/team-envy-acquires-ldlc-csgo/

Team EnvyUS picks up LDLC! Good to hear


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://teamenvyus.com/team-envy-acquires-ldlc-csgo/
> 
> Team EnvyUS picks up LDLC! Good to hear


Great for that team. From what I hear they were "underpaid" before.

Also great sign for CSGO.


----------



## Paradigm84

Anyone else get really impatient waiting for things to sell on the marketplace? I want my knife to sell so I can buy another one.


----------



## lolllll117

are you talking about the steam market place? because i haven't tried selling a knife on there, but everything else seems to sell pretty darn fast.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Anyone else get really impatient waiting for things to sell on the marketplace? I want my knife to sell so I can buy another one.


Why not trade your knife for keys instead so you lose less value?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Why not trade your knife for keys instead so you lose less value?


Because I've never bought keys in my life, and I don't have any rep so I'm not sure if people would actually deal with me on r/GO or CSGL.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Because I've never bought keys in my life, and I don't have any rep so I'm not sure if people would actually deal with me on r/GO or CSGL.


No, you would trade your knife for keys. It's easy to do that, and doesn't require rep. I suggest you do that instead! Go over to http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensiveTrade and make a thread there. What knife do you have?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No, you would trade your knife for keys. It's easy to do that, and doesn't require rep. I suggest you do that instead!


But then I'd have keys that I'd want to spend on something, but I'm not sure people would want to sell to me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> But then I'd have keys that I'd want to spend on something, but I'm not sure people would want to sell to me.


Once you get the keys, you can get another knife.









You trade knife > keys > Knife > keys > knife and so on.









Really up to you, but this is the way I would personally do it. No reason to lose 15% Value due to Valve taking a cut from the market transactions if you can avoid it IMO.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Once you get the keys, you can get another knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You trade knife > keys > Knife > keys > knife and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really up to you, but this is the way I would personally do it. No reason to lose 15% Value due to Valve taking a cut from the market transactions if you can avoid it IMO.


No, I get the concept, I just thought people would think "oh, he's a new user without any previous trades, not sure I want to sell to him", which would leave me with keys I can't use on anything.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No, I get the concept, I just thought people would think "oh, he's a new user without any previous trades, not sure I want to sell to him", which would leave me with keys I can't use on anything.


Nope, because they're not selling you anything. And you aren't selling anything either. You are just TRADING.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, because they're not selling you anything. And you aren't selling anything either. You are just TRADING.


Well, technically speaking all forms of selling are just trading, but I guess you're right, I'll look into it if I can ever figure out CSGL, it keeps saying my backpack is empty even though both my profile and inventory are public.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Well, technically speaking all forms of selling are just trading, but I guess you're right, I'll look into it if I can ever figure out CSGL, it keeps saying my backpack is empty even though both my profile and inventory are public.


Better off using http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensiveTrade. Less people trying to scam you, etc.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok, I'll look into it, looks complicated.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Thanks, I'm considering buying ~200 keys depending on the price I can get them for.


http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, I'll look into it, looks complicated.


If you have questions about the subreddit, feel free to ask me. I help run it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> If you have questions about the subreddit, feel free to ask me. I help run it.


I think I've got it worked out, just waiting for someone to respond to my [PC] thread, don't suppose anyone in here knows roughly how much a non-ST FT Damascus Bayonet is worth?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think I've got it worked out, just waiting for someone to respond to my [PC] thread, don't suppose anyone in here knows roughly how much a non-ST FT Damascus Bayonet is worth?


It's on the market.

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Bayonet%20%7C%20Damascus%20Steel%20%28Field-Tested%29

Set a buyout around 85 Keys I would assume. As it's worth about $200, 200 / 2.5 = 80Keys. I don't think there's any "patterns" for this knife as far as I know.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's on the market.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Bayonet%20%7C%20Damascus%20Steel%20%28Field-Tested%29
> 
> Set a buyout around 85 Keys I would assume. As it's worth about $200, 200 / 2.5 = 80Keys. I don't think there's any "patterns" for this knife as far as I know.


Yeah, I just wasn't sure what kind of conversion it was from dollars to keys. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dmasteR

Fnatic wins DelayCon, only losing 8 rounds in a BO3 against Cloud9 and 4 rounds in a BO3 against Team Liquid. Really boring....

http://www.hltv.org/news/14148-kuben-joins-virtuspro-as-coach

Kuben joins Virtus Pro as a coach. This however is good news!


----------



## gonX

Are we posting DM stats now?


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fnatic wins DelayCon, only losing 8 rounds in a BO3 against Cloud9 and 4 rounds in a BO3 against Team Liquid. Really boring....
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14148-kuben-joins-virtuspro-as-coach
> 
> Kuben joins Virtus Pro as a coach. This however is good news!


meh Fnatic had some sketch plays tbh. I saw JW or the other awper following a player through the wall towards the end of the match on nuke also. Hard to trust pros these days.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> meh Fnatic had some sketch plays tbh. I saw JW or the other awper following a player through the wall towards the end of the match on nuke also. Hard to trust pros these days.


Nobody is wallhacking on LAN lol...

Highly doubt anyone from Fnatic is cheating, considering Carn is literally right behind them the whole time. Not sure what you found sketchy, but from what I watched, I saw nothing remotely considered sketch.

C9 played awful simply because they're sick. Wasn't hard for Fnatic to win this event because of that. Liquid is just no where near the same level of any Tier 1 European team honestly.

http://www.hltv.org/news/14149-fxy0-admits-match-fixing

Welp, this is going to get interesting real quick...


----------



## chemicalfan

I've had enough of teams switching names every 5 seconds, I can't keep up








Is this kind of instability prevalent across all E-sports?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I've had enough of teams switching names every 5 seconds, I can't keep up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this kind of instability prevalent across all E-sports?


Cs is just expanding. I'm glad the rosters haven't shuffled too much considering so many orgs have come aboard.


----------



## chemicalfan

It's quite off-putting as a spectator, not knowing which matches to watch and who the good players are playing for. If you didn't look at the CS news for a week, you risk missing roster/entire team changes, then you'd be lost. I guess it comes down to contracts (or lack of them), or weak agreements with the organisers (e.g. ESL, ESEA) that permit this kind of thing.

I guess it could be worse - for example, if player X simultaneously played for team A under ESEA, but played for team B under Starseries, I think my head would explode.

Edit: While I remember....lost my rank over the weekend. Not sure I'm too bothered as I don't really play competitive much (obviously). What is the crack now though? Do I have to get another 10 wins to get it back? Will I still be matched against Silver 2's, or will it be random?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> It's quite off-putting as a spectator, not knowing which matches to watch and who the good players are playing for. If you didn't look at the CS news for a week, you risk missing roster/entire team changes, then you'd be lost. I guess it comes down to contracts (or lack of them), or weak agreements with the organisers (e.g. ESL, ESEA) that permit this kind of thing.
> 
> I guess it could be worse - for example, if player X simultaneously played for team A under ESEA, but played for team B under Starseries, I think my head would explode.


Well it really roots from bad sponsorship deals. Ldlc for example, best team in the world, major company sponsoring them (from what I understand ldlc is like French newegg) yet they don't make as much as other teams like VP. Once the salaries / sponsorship deals balance out, I think you'll see less of it.

Its a good thing if anything, and its just a transition period

Edit: to answer your question on re-placement, you just play a game against people near your old rank and it places u based on performance.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14149-fxy0-admits-match-fixing
> 
> Welp, this is going to get interesting real quick...


Fair play to him for making a video although they should still get punished the same way, the context is a little different, but you're still match fixing regardless. ScreaM apparently wasn't involved according to GMX, hopefully that's true and something can be salvaged from this mess.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> It's quite off-putting as a spectator, not knowing which matches to watch and who the good players are playing for. If you didn't look at the CS news for a week, you risk missing roster/entire team changes, then you'd be lost. I guess it comes down to contracts (or lack of them), or weak agreements with the organisers (e.g. ESL, ESEA) that permit this kind of thing.
> 
> I guess it could be worse - for example, if player X simultaneously played for team A under ESEA, but played for team B under Starseries, I think my head would explode.
> 
> Edit: While I remember....lost my rank over the weekend. Not sure I'm too bothered as I don't really play competitive much (obviously). What is the crack now though? Do I have to get another 10 wins to get it back? Will I still be matched against Silver 2's, or will it be random?


You need to remember, not every team has a contract. Say you made a team right now, would your team have contracts? Most likely not.

For example LDLC going to EnvyUS, is only because the LDLC contract expired. They decided the re-new agreements weren't up to par so they looked for other options. The best way for spectators to keep up is to either look at the CS News sites (HLTV.org), or just even going to HLTV.org on days you want to watch some matches and click on each one and see who plays for each team. HLTV shows the expected lineup on their website for each match.

Some contracts are 6 months, some are 1 year, and some are even as long as 2 years.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> HLTV shows the expected lineup on their website for each match.


It's actually amusing to see SOO many people betting, but so few people reading hltv...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I tried using my old CSS playstyle, burst firing and constantly moving, in GO today. Needless to say, it worked out pretty well.



My complete crap performance in GO lately makes me wanna quit the game and find something else to play.


----------



## vanir1337

^ same for me...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Edit: While I remember....lost my rank over the weekend. Not sure I'm too bothered as I don't really play competitive much (obviously). What is the crack now though? Do I have to get another 10 wins to get it back? Will I still be matched against Silver 2's, or will it be random?


As pointed out earlier - you only need to play one competitive match to get your rank back


----------



## Obyboby

Two bets today, both lost... Why am I so unlucky? Meh.. Stupid CSGL.... I gotta quit that crap..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Wow, scamming people is so easy.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, scamming people is so easy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hah, wow that dmaster guy is such a loser for falling for such a simple scam









so... i assume you really did pay for that stuff over paypal?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> hah, wow that dmaster guy is such a loser for falling for such a simple scam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... i assume you really did pay for that stuff over paypal?














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ya he bought it lol


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ya he bought it lol


how much would you sell an awp asii ft for?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You need to remember, not every team has a contract. Say you made a team right now, would your team have contracts? Most likely not.
> 
> For example LDLC going to EnvyUS, is only because the LDLC contract expired. They decided the re-new agreements weren't up to par so they looked for other options. The best way for spectators to keep up is to either look at the CS News sites (HLTV.org), or just even going to HLTV.org on days you want to watch some matches and click on each one and see who plays for each team. HLTV shows the expected lineup on their website for each match.
> 
> Some contracts are 6 months, some are 1 year, and some are even as long as 2 years.


Yep, I do read HLTV's news feed (also get it delivered by FB), but one thing that is lacking is an overall snapshot at any given time. For example, if I wanted to view a list of the current "pro" teams (I know defining this is tricky) with their current lineup, results, upcoming matches, stats, etc, it's very difficult. HLTV's team pages don't seem to be updated frequently, and the layout is awful. It would be nice if there was a place that had tournament & league tables in on centralised place, where you could click on a team and drill into more information (like results, rosters & stats). Maybe one day!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, scamming people is so easy.


Oh come on. You spelt received wrong.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wow, scamming people is so easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on. You spelt received wrong.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I didn't type that one out, basically I copy pasted one off of the steam forums and edited it a bit, didn't look for typos or anything


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yep, I do read HLTV's news feed (also get it delivered by FB), but one thing that is lacking is an overall snapshot at any given time. For example, if I wanted to view a list of the current "pro" teams (I know defining this is tricky) with their current lineup, results, upcoming matches, stats, etc, it's very difficult. HLTV's team pages don't seem to be updated frequently, and the layout is awful. It would be nice if there was a place that had tournament & league tables in on centralised place, where you could click on a team and drill into more information (like results, rosters & stats). Maybe one day!


How about this? http://www.gosugamers.net/counterstrike/rankings#team


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How about this? http://www.gosugamers.net/counterstrike/rankings#team


Probably not good enough since TSM is still listed as Dig









I like Gosu's team ranking stats though

EDIT: Fnatic stuck in Elo hell, lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Probably not good enough since TSM is still listed as Dig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Gosu's team ranking stats though
> 
> EDIT: Fnatic stuck in Elo hell, lol


And nV is still LDLC


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> And nV is still LDLC


Long day at work I guess >.>

Idk how I missed the very first one on the list haha


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Probably not good enough since TSM is still listed as Dig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Gosu's team ranking stats though
> 
> EDIT: Fnatic stuck in Elo hell, lol


Unless it was just updated, TSM and Dignitas have the correct rosters.


----------



## killuchen

The Karambit Doppler Galaxy patterns are so sexy


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How about this? http://www.gosugamers.net/counterstrike/rankings#team


I'd just rather have you tell me who to pick.







jk


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> The Karambit Doppler Galaxy patterns are so sexy


I prefer the Sapphire and Ruby patterns


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I prefer the Sapphire and Ruby patterns


out of my budget atm lol. Trying to trade my fn slaughter bfn + 200k for a nice galaxy pattern


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How about this? http://www.gosugamers.net/counterstrike/rankings#team


Sweet, it's a lot better than HLTV, but as others have said, not perfect. I like the layout a lot though, thanks for the link


----------



## LDV617

Karambit tiger tooth is life


----------



## Paradigm84

I ended up selling my stained M9 bayonet and added some extra money to buy a damascus bayonet, but now I'm thinking about selling that and using the money to buy a case hardened bayonet instead.

That would also leave me the money to upgrade my StatTrak Case Hardened AK WW to FT. Unfortunately, the price on the damascus bayonet has dropped in the past few days, so I'd be losing a fair amount trying to sell it now.









Oh, and I also completely overhauled my inventory, so now all but 3 of my weapon skins are StatTrak.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I ended up selling my stained M9 bayonet and added some extra money to buy a damascus bayonet, but now I'm thinking about selling that and using the money to buy a case hardened bayonet instead.
> 
> That would also leave me the money to upgrade my StatTrak Case Hardened AK WW to FT. Unfortunately, the price on the damascus bayonet has dropped in the past few days, so I'd be losing a fair amount trying to sell it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I also completely overhauled my inventory, so now all but 3 of my weapon skins are StatTrak.


You better work on those last 3









i'm slowly gathering an all stattrak collection. I bought all the cheap easy ones like shotguns, but i'm going to wait and invest in a really nice stattrak AK or AWP.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh, and I also completely overhauled my inventory, so now all but 3 of my weapon skins are StatTrak.


I used to want stattrak everything but now I don't really care too much for it. The only skin I have now with stattrak is a Negev Desert Strike, only because it was cheaper than a normal one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> You better work on those last 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm slowly gathering an all stattrak collection. I bought all the cheap easy ones like shotguns, but i'm going to wait and invest in a really nice stattrak AK or AWP.


Yeah, it's just a shame 2 of the remaining 3 are relatively expensive compared to other weapons, the AWP and the Juandeag. I'd probably get a Field Tested StatTrak Man of War or a Battle Scarred StatTrak Asiimov for the AWP, I think the Asiimov design looks kind of cool in Battle Scarred. For the Juandeag I'll probably get a FN StatTrak Conspiracy, and the last one to buy would be the Sawed-Off, not sure what I'd get for that as I only ever use that in Arms Race.









I'll probably wait until I've got more hours in game before getting any of those though, to make sure I don't spend a fortune on skins all at once, I'm limiting it to 1$ per hour played.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I used to want stattrak everything but now I don't really care too much for it. The only skin I have now with stattrak is a Negev Desert Strike, only because it was cheaper than a normal one.


When I initially started buying skins, I thought StatTrak was stupid, but now I prefer the weapons with it, I like seeing the numbers go up.


----------



## lolllll117

if i went by $1 per hour played i'd be over $600 in








i'm probably at around 1/3 of that.

Speaking of stattrak, weren't we going to start some sort of challenge to see who could hit 10k kills on a weapon the fastest?


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, the $1 per hour played is more of a limit than a target, I'm not going to keep buying skins forever.


----------



## funkmetal

So 2 things happened today,

Had this amazing clutch round




Also I've made it to a goal in CS


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So 2 things happened today,
> 
> Had this amazing clutch round
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I've made it to a goal in CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! That guy with the zeus must have been kicking himself. Also, mirin that Dragon Lore.









And congrats on the promo.









I too had a good moment the other day, managed to get a complete fluke kill to finish off a round.














Also, forgive any stupidity you might spot, I'm still a Silver.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Very nice! That guy with the zeus must have been kicking himself. Also, mirin that Dragon Lore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And congrats on the promo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too had a good moment the other day, managed to get a complete fluke kill to finish off a round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, forgive any stupidity you might spot, I'm still a Silver.


You have pretty decent aim man, work on your cornering crosshair placement a bit though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> You have pretty decent aim man, work on your cornering crosshair placement a bit though.


Thanks, but I wouldn't have usually got the guy in pit or on cat nearly as quick, the guy cat only died so quickly because he'd just walked through my molotov.









And yeah, I've still got a lot to learn.


----------



## lolllll117

Since everyone seems to be posting clutch videos:
This one happened earlier today.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, the $1 per hour played is more of a limit than a target, I'm not going to keep buying skins forever.


Pfft, every skins junkie says that









Valve need to sort the Vanguard missions issue with the bonus weapon DM, really bugging me now. Only 6 days left and I'm pretty much stuck on the missions now


----------



## lolllll117

yeah i have gotten at least 1000 points on bonus weapons for the latest mission i have. it still says i need 18 left though


----------



## Paradigm84

Well, I should've clarified, I'll keep buying skins, but I'll buy them to replace ones I currently have, not interested in having more than one of each.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Pfft, every skins junkie says that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve need to sort the Vanguard missions issue with the bonus weapon DM, really bugging me now. Only 6 days left and I'm pretty much stuck on the missions now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yeah i have gotten at least 1000 points on bonus weapons for the latest mission i have. it still says i need 18 left though


To get around this, you have to stay alive from when you get kills with the last bonus weapon until the end of the match. Dying seems to completely wipe your accumulated points with bonus weapons.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> To get around this, you have to stay alive from when you get kills with the last bonus weapon until the end of the match. Dying seems to completely wipe your accumulated points with bonus weapons.


Yeah, screw that. That's not an acceptable workaround, as it'll take hours to get 200 points (gotta do the Inferno and the Nuke missions). Valve need to patch it, sooner rather than later. Would consider not buying the next operation if they don't.


----------



## Ukkooh

ScreaM is a one man army now.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> ScreaM is a one man army now.


This changes things how?


----------



## LDV617

-smithzz +ScreaMy pleaseeee


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> This changes things how?


to be fair fxy0 was a pretty decent awp
was more like 2v5


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> This changes things how?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> to be fair fxy0 was a pretty decent awp
> was more like 2v5


He's a lot like ScreaM, very high skill ceiling, but their usual game can look pretty weak.

Interesting that they only got a 1 year ban, I'm guessing the other bans may get changed too.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Interesting that they only got a 1 year ban, I'm guessing the other bans may get changed too.


I think this.

I wish they just trade banned the accounts and moved on, too much drama over a stupid incident imo. They are all guilty of being stupid, but that's about it. DaZeD losing his exec level position at NCG is punishment enough haha, adios to a steady salary.

ESEA posted new rules about gambling for competitors, and all players caught betting on their own games (regardless of who they bet on) will receive a 1-year ban + FFL on the match. Hopefully this will deter any respectable team from throwing.

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=626163


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I think this.
> 
> I wish they just trade banned the accounts and moved on, too much drama over a stupid incident imo. They are all guilty of being stupid, but that's about it. DaZeD losing his exec level position at NCG is punishment enough haha, adios to a steady salary.
> 
> ESEA posted new rules about gambling for competitors, and all players caught betting on their own games (regardless of who they bet on) will receive a 1-year ban + FFL on the match. Hopefully this will deter any respectable team from throwing.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=626163


I like the terms in that ESEA ruling. Even if you bet through a third party you still get banned. All leagues should use this, I cant see too many people risking it then.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I think this.
> 
> I wish they just trade banned the accounts and moved on, too much drama over a stupid incident imo. They are all guilty of being stupid, but that's about it. DaZeD losing his exec level position at NCG is punishment enough haha, adios to a steady salary.
> 
> ESEA posted new rules about gambling for competitors, and all players caught betting on their own games (regardless of who they bet on) will receive a 1-year ban + FFL on the match. Hopefully this will deter any respectable team from throwing.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=626163


What's an FFL? Fast forfeit loss?


----------



## chemicalfan

But what about smurf accounts?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> What's an FFL? Fast forfeit loss?


Forfeit Loss, yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> But what about smurf accounts?


What about them? You mean using a smurf to bet on the game that your main is playing in?

People can do that, but if it's discovered they are doing it, they will get punished. (All rules have a workaround







)

EDIT: Just bit the bullet and got an FK1. Was very close to trying the KPM, but I want something ambi, and almost got the Ninox Aurora, but after watching a couple review I just don't think it's for me. Zowie please live up to the hype.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> But what about smurf accounts?


That's covered because it's still your account. They also cover sponsors, managers and other third party accounts that are being used by you to bet on your game.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Pfft, every skins junkie says that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve need to sort the Vanguard missions issue with the bonus weapon DM, really bugging me now. Only 6 days left and I'm pretty much stuck on the missions now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yeah i have gotten at least 1000 points on bonus weapons for the latest mission i have. it still says i need 18 left though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get around this, you have to stay alive from when you get kills with the last bonus weapon until the end of the match. Dying seems to completely wipe your accumulated points with bonus weapons.
Click to expand...

Actually, a better way to go about this is to kill as many people with the bonus weapon before dying, then go into spectate for the rest of the match and alt tab to do something else.

Worked for me when I needed the last 18 points.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> He's a lot like ScreaM, very high skill ceiling, but their usual game can look pretty weak.
> 
> Interesting that they only got a 1 year ban, I'm guessing the other bans may get changed too.


I think the other bans may possibly be 1 year bans as well. No where in the Article that Valve released did it state it was for forever. It just didn't state how long period....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I think this.
> 
> I wish they just trade banned the accounts and moved on, too much drama over a stupid incident imo. They are all guilty of being stupid, but that's about it. DaZeD losing his exec level position at NCG is punishment enough haha, adios to a steady salary.
> 
> ESEA posted new rules about gambling for competitors, and all players caught betting on their own games (regardless of who they bet on) will receive a 1-year ban + FFL on the match. Hopefully this will deter any respectable team from throwing.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=626163


Actually, that ruling was implemented last season/year.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Forfeit Loss, yes.
> What about them? You mean using a smurf to bet on the game that your main is playing in?
> 
> People can do that, but if it's discovered they are doing it, they will get punished. (All rules have a workaround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: Just bit the bullet and got an FK1. Was very close to trying the KPM, but I want something ambi, and almost got the Ninox Aurora, but after watching a couple review I just don't think it's for me. Zowie please live up to the hype.


Nice - let me know how you like it


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Actually, that ruling was implemented last season/year.


Really? When the bans for DaZeD & co. happened they were initally flagged for "Malicious Behavior" (at least iric) and now it's marked as "Gambling Violation" or something of the likes.

Also is this Prdrtr kid the first person to get a ban specifically for this rule?

And as soon as I get the mouse (hopefully tomorrow yay amazon) then I'll do a short write-up / evaluation of it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Really? When the bans for DaZeD & co. happened they were initally flagged for "Malicious Behavior" (at least iric) and now it's marked as "Gambling Violation" or something of the likes.
> 
> Also is this Prdrtr kid the first person to get a ban specifically for this rule?
> 
> And as soon as I get the mouse (hopefully tomorrow yay amazon) then I'll do a short write-up / evaluation of it.


The rule is implemented for ESEA matches only. The match-fixing iBP did was in a CEVO match. Malicious Activity ban were marked on their accounts for 1 year. ESEA just never had a separate category for it as no one was banned for it yet at the time until yesterday. PRDTR is the first player banned for that rule.

I assume since ESEA implemented a new ban category on the site after banning PRDTR, that they would toss Dazed & Co on the same list.


----------



## thrgk

Hey guys so I downloaded cs go and really liked it. However I tether my phone to my computer whoch is 4G and I noticed like it used 200 mb in no time, I am not sure if it was downloading the map or what but is there a way to pre download the map using my WiFi connection at school so I don't waste my 4G at home ? Or only play on a couple servers and once it downloads once I don't have to again ?

I am not sure how it works but I'd love a work around







thanks guys


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The rule is implemented for ESEA matches only. The match-fixing iBP did was in a CEVO match. Malicious Activity ban was marked on their accounts for 1 year. ESEA just never had a separate category for it as no one was banned for it yet at the time until yesterday. PRDTR is the first player banned for that rule.
> 
> I assume since ESEA implemented a new ban category on the site after banning PRDTR, that they would toss Dazed & Co on the same list.


Ah that makes sense. The rule also isn't in their "How not to get banned in ESEA" article, but I bet it'll take a while for them to update that









Looks like my CEVO open team is making the playoffs boyz, but I think week 8s game will be the decider on whether or not we make the cut, currently drifting in the ~100 place area. Unfortunately my team isn't too committed to practice, so we play very PuGy/ Scrimmy, but making playoffs would be nice, even in the Open division.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey guys so I downloaded cs go and really liked it. However I tether my phone to my computer whoch is 4G and I noticed like it used 200 mb in no time, I am not sure if it was downloading the map or what but is there a way to pre download the map using my WiFi connection at school so I don't waste my 4G at home ? Or only play on a couple servers and once it downloads once I don't have to again ?
> 
> I am not sure how it works but I'd love a work around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys


I think when you play on a new map, then you download the map. It shouldn't be too big, but I have no idea how the map files actually scale in GO.


----------



## thrgk

Can I pre download them ? If not once I download them once does it download every time I log out and log back in or once it's download, it's downloaded for good ?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can I pre download them ? If not once I download them once does it download every time I log out and log back in or once it's download, it's downloaded for good ?


I'm not sure on either of those questions to be honest : /


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can I pre download them ? If not once I download them once does it download every time I log out and log back in or once it's download, it's downloaded for good ?


When it's downloaded, it's downloaded for good. I remember my CS 1.6 folder being almost 5 GB at one point because of custom maps and textures. Some CS:GO maps are upwards of 100 MB as well.

If you are talking about custom maps, you can subscribe to the map in the Workshop, start CS and keep an eye on the console. It should tell you when it's finished.


----------



## ivoryg37

I finally got eagle yesterday then I entered a horrible server. It dc my entire team and everytime I hit reconnect it would get get stuck at the connecting or whatever then it would say cant connect to server. After trying for 5 minutes I gave up so it auto banned me for abandoning for 30 minutes. Requeued and it said I derank back to dmg which sucks considering it took me forever to get to eagle again after losing my rank for not playing for a few months


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I finally got eagle yesterday then I enter a horrible server. It dc my entire team and everytime I hit reconnect it would get get stuck at the connecting or whatever then it would say cant connect to server. After trying for 5 minutes I gave up. Requeued and it said I derank back to dmg which sucks considering it took me forever to get to eagle again after losing my rank for not playing for a few months


Ouch

That happened to me recently but no visible ELO penalty. Also no abandon for the match, I could requeue instantly.

I've recently got myself back into the mm hole and am trying my best to stick to 128 tick alternatives, it's just so tempting to press 1 button and play a game -_-


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Pfft, every skins junkie says that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve need to sort the Vanguard missions issue with the bonus weapon DM, really bugging me now. Only 6 days left and I'm pretty much stuck on the missions now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yeah i have gotten at least 1000 points on bonus weapons for the latest mission i have. it still says i need 18 left though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get around this, you have to stay alive from when you get kills with the last bonus weapon until the end of the match. Dying seems to completely wipe your accumulated points with bonus weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a better way to go about this is to kill as many people with the bonus weapon before dying, then go into spectate for the rest of the match and alt tab to do something else.
> 
> Worked for me when I needed the last 18 points.
Click to expand...

oh cool. i'll probably give that a try then.


----------



## dmasteR

It's nice to see caRn as a stand-in for fnatic. He's still got it honestly!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Patch just released:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



MISC

Reduced latency of voice audio.
Community servers now can show viewer counts when players are streaming their match.
Fixed regression in Deathmatch Bonus mission evaluation.
Fixed a Deathmatch exploit where players could maliciously cause the server to run out of entities.
Fixed buymenu's Accurate Range weapon stats being computed incorrectly.
Fixed AWP viewmodel rendering when zoomed.
Added flavor text to Arms Deal Case 1 and fixed typos in previous flavor text.
Positional sounds spatialize to within 15 inches of the player and no longer "spread" to stereo when nearby.

MAPS

Major changes to Cobblestone ### Bombsite A:
Made bombsite A courtyard smaller
Removed spiral stairs at back of bombsite A
Pushed forward side-balcony at bombsite A, making it easier to check corners before jumping down
Added a static door to entrance to connector from bombsite A
Shortened battlement in long A, making it easier to check
Raised wall around bombsite A slightly, to give some cover when out in the open
Added additional cover in bombsite A
Removed balcony at CT side of long A
Added an additional chest-height wall at A ramp
Removed large boulders in A site

Bombsite B:

Made bombsite B courtyard smaller
Rerouted T main entrance to bombsite B
Made it easier to throw grenades into B site from a safe position as T
Added some cover on T platform in bombsite B
Moved bombsite B more to the middle of the courtyard
Flattened ground at bombsite B
Removed back of B area
Hut at back of B can now be shot through
Added a static door to entrance to bombsite B from connector

Other:

Removed stairs and overpass route from dropdown room
Widened upper dropdown passage
Added a ramp to dropdown to make it easier to peek into lower
Players can now jump up via flowerbed in connector to get into dropdown room
Removed walls in T tunnels
Removed CT sniper room
Added a static door to CT side of water room
Tweaked layout of water room slightly
Removed double window room near T spawn
Moved T spawns forward a bit
Added a direct ladder to T sniper tower
Various optimizations
Increased player visibility
Fixed a bug where very few chickens were spawned


----------



## LDV617

I like how Valve gets a petition to take Cobblestone out of ESL Katowice, and instead they drop a massive 'miracle' patch like they can just fix all the problems before the major...

Then at the end of the patch notes "Fixed a bug where *very few* chickens were spawned"

That is not a bug, that is a blessing ^^


----------



## Wezzor

DAMN! The Cobblestone changes.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

And with a new patch comes new bugs...seriously valve do you even test these patches?

Played two games so far and any music in game whatsoever does not work, at all. Mousewheel is also not very responsive at times now, although that could just be my mouse's age showing. I bet If I re-enable the steam overlay to test the "Various optimizations" bit I will still have FPS drops.

I still like the game but this is getting old, it really is.

EDIT* Restarted the game and now everything is working fine







even re-enabled steam overlay and didn't have too much of a problem.


----------



## lolllll117

wow, that's a HUGE uptate!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I like how Valve gets a petition to take Cobblestone out of ESL Katowice, and instead they drop a massive 'miracle' patch like they can just fix all the problems before the major...
> 
> Then at the end of the patch notes "Fixed a bug where *very few* chickens were spawned"
> 
> That is not a bug, that is a blessing ^^


They're so determined to use it, along with Overpass. I wish they'd just put Season and Train in, maybe with a few tweaks.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I like how Valve gets a petition to take Cobblestone out of ESL Katowice, and instead they drop a massive 'miracle' patch like they can just fix all the problems before the major...
> 
> Then at the end of the patch notes "Fixed a bug where *very few* chickens were spawned"
> 
> That is not a bug, that is a blessing ^^


you realise they put notes like that in as a joke right?


----------



## el gappo

It's definitely a LOT better. Still lots of work to do, one way smokes, bad timings that just leads to sloppy play (i.e lots of mousesports "rush B don't stop" type play.) etc etc.

Just played 2 games on it. A tie and a 16-3 against *blatant* german cheater kiddies. I think only one guy was clean on the entire team









Not many of those thick castle walls stop bullets btw. Cannon balls, yes. .556, no.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> you realise they put notes like that in as a joke right?


That's what *you* think!


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> That's what *you* think!


lmao









I still think -cobble +train/season, thats me though.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> It's definitely a LOT better. Still lots of work to do, one way smokes, bad timings that just leads to sloppy play (i.e lots of mousesports "rush B don't stop" type play.) etc etc.
> 
> Just played 2 games on it. A tie and a 16-3 against *blatant* german cheater kiddies. I think only one guy was clean on the entire team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many of those thick castle walls stop bullets btw. Cannon balls, yes. .556, no.
> 
> That's what *you* think!


Just from having a quick run around it I found a few angles which are really strong for CT's. Going to have to be clever with the smokes to block those off. Would be cool to see some games on it before Katowice, not sure if we will though.


----------



## lolllll117




----------



## chemicalfan

Haha, for me the blue segment would be like 80%









I'm interested in looking at the new cobble, but to be honest, I didn't like the size of the open areas, and they haven't changed those








It reminds me of the map in the last operation, I think it was de_castle, that everyone hated with the big cavern bombsite. Those big areas just don't work in CSGO, they're not fun, they don't seem to play right.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*


Pretty much lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*


That's missing, constantly inspect knife while running.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's missing, constantly inspect knife while running.
Click to expand...

and if it's a karambit, make sure you consistently spin it while quickswitching to your awp to snipe the enemy team's Doritos from their hands.

Once you obtain said Doritos, you can couch spray the mighty negev and have every bullet hit their feet and win the game 213,423-0


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/14180-faceit-league-with-275000
Quote:


> FACEIT League with $275,000


----------



## PurpleOwnz

Yo guys, I just got a asus xonar dg, I'm wondering what settings would be optimal to hear footsteps and gunshots. Thanks


----------



## killuchen

Anybody know why when I accept a trade offer they say they will send me a conformation email but I get no email and when I refresh the trade page it makes me accept the offer again?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleOwnz*
> 
> Yo guys, I just got a asus xonar dg, I'm wondering what settings would be optimal to hear footsteps and gunshots. Thanks


my sound card software comes with a "Scout mode" which i'm pretty sure just boosts mid/high and overexaggerates the direction that the sound comes from to give you a better idea where your enemies are.

Edit: i don't know what the best "Settings" are, but maybe try this?


----------



## iSlayer

Uninstalled GO. Its honestly not a fun game. I just get upset, even when I win or do well, especially when I win or do well. The learning curve to feel like you're not a baby wielding a rifle is so arduous, unintuitive and dull. Aiming just feels awkward, like every gun has a brick taped to it. I don't expect to be Neo after 50 hours but I'd like to at least be able to point and click and hit. Even at point blank firing feels like a silent prayer to the random number generator to not kick me in the face.

Its nice that CS has such a large skill gap but it comes at feeling like a noob, even at above whatever is average 'skill' level. The way every gunfight feels like a prayer to RNJesus nullifies accomplishment, makes it hard to learn the most central mechanic, and makes the entire game very unrewarding.

I think the worst thing about GO is that its a good competitive shooter and I want to like it, but every time I try it hits me.

That said, watching matches is fun so I'll probably keep up with the comp scene, even as I avoid playing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> FACEIT have followed ESEA.
> 
> Also, he deleted it right away, but...


I love FaceIt so much... James and ddk are the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Can't be bothered putting in any more time than what I already do.


Likewise. I've pushed all the way to AK2 based solely on aim. No idea or ability to control sprays (I'm still better with a Pro90 than a rifle probably), no knowledge of smokes, flashes, angles, etc...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> I probably put a 1000 hours into CS from around 1.3ish to CS:source. Back then I would have to say it was one of the most awesome multiplayer FPSes around,simply because of the smooth netcode and the mechanics. Different hit areas ( headshots, chest, legs, hands) and movement were perfect. Maps, objects and weapons as well; but it was a simple game. I quit for a while....
> 
> Now I've put about 50 hours into competitive and reached nova 1 and HOLY crap! This game isn't just a simple FPS anymore. It's like chess. Smokes, flashes, position, and team tactics add a whole new level to this game. Last night in a low gold game, 3 of us synced our flashes on the count of 3 to retake bombsite B in dust 2, it freakin worked! I can't imagine any better strategy & tactics FPS right now.
> 
> This is a very intellectual game in addition to sharp FPS essentials. As an adult, I really don't have much time for the game and probably won't play it much as I would need to regularly play to remain competitive, but I'm just so amazed at how far CS has come, I needed to share it somewhere.


CS is definitely smarter than other games I could mention. TF2 comp is stupid.

One thing I dislike is individual skill feels constricted. Like its mainly for the purpose of getting a single pick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*


Doesn't apply to me in GO but applies all too well in CoD. My pinky is muscled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleOwnz*
> 
> Yo guys, I just got a asus xonar dg, I'm wondering what settings would be optimal to hear footsteps and gunshots. Thanks


8 channels and headphones/DH-1.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody know why when I accept a trade offer they say they will send me a conformation email but I get no email and when I refresh the trade page it makes me accept the offer again?


if you have gmail, check the promotions tab


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleOwnz*
> 
> Yo guys, I just got a asus xonar dg, I'm wondering what settings would be optimal to hear footsteps and gunshots. Thanks


Default









Especially now that they fixed close-range sounds. Sound is close to perfect in CS:GO, I feel.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> if you have gmail, check the promotions tab


I use aol for my emails. I even tried buying something off steam market and I usually get an email after I buy something but not today.... What's going on??


----------



## morbid_bean

hey dmasteR

LOVING my ASUS VG248QE  makes CS:GO feel like a new game and I can see things I have not seen before 

I cant seem to figure out why some games are basically turning off my ICC Profile settings? I got the screen looking good, however when I launch CS:GO it turns the ICC Profile off. How are your working around this?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> EDIT: Just bit the bullet and got an FK1. Was very close to trying the KPM, but I want something ambi, and almost got the Ninox Aurora, but after watching a couple review I just don't think it's for me. Zowie please live up to the hype.


I just got one a few days ago, and I absolutely LOVE it. Not only did it live up to the hype, but every negative I've heard about it was completely blown out of proportion. Specifically the "heavy" clicks of the Huano switches. I don't think they're hard at all. People say the FK1 is only an FPS mouse because of the heavy clicks, which is completely stupid, I play Starcraft 2 and FFXIV as well and this mouse feels every bit as good in those games as it does in CS:GO.

Ah, but just for reference, my past experience with mice isn't very diverse. All I can really say is that the FK1 is MUCH better than the G400 I was using prior. I feel like I made a great choice though, I can't imagine any mouse feeling better than the FK1. I find myself wanting to play games just to use the mouse.


----------



## LDV617

I played for the first time with mine today and truly lived it. I may try some other mice in the future out of boredom, but this mouse was an absolute upgrade from my Rival. The rival was great for a year+ but I was able to control everything better with the smaller fk1

In terms of the switches, I feel they are better than the switches on the rival. My rival's switches were awesome _feeling_ but sometimes when 1-tapping the an, they would double click.

Overall FK1 is great. I would like to try a Microsoft intellipoint mouse and the ninox aurora at some point.


----------



## SheepMoose

I bought ESEA today. Is there any way I can get a guest pass for a friend? If so, how?


----------



## LDV617

\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I bought ESEA today. Is there any way I can get a guest pass for a friend? If so, how?


I'd also like to know. I've had ESEA for 2 months now and don't think I've gotten any passes.

On a side note; I recently switched from 6:9 to 4:3 BB to see what the hype is about, and I honestly can say that I feel more comfortable with 4:3. I have no idea why. I think it has to do with the FOV, and I have a better sense of where my character model actually is. Or it could be that by lowering the resolution my crosshair feels easier to control (was at 1600x900) even though that is backwards logic.

Anyone else familiar with playing on both ratios and have any input?

I was REALLY surprised after switching, there was almost no "learning curve" when getting used to it. Everything just kind of worked ^^


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> hey dmasteR
> 
> LOVING my ASUS VG248QE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes CS:GO feel like a new game and I can see things I have not seen before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant seem to figure out why some games are basically turning off my ICC Profile settings? I got the screen looking good, however when I launch CS:GO it turns the ICC Profile off. How are your working around this?


Try running the game in "Windowed Fullscreen" mode, instead of ordinary fullscrean.


----------



## killuchen

Anybody want to sell me a FT Awp Asiimov?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody want to sell me a FT Awp Asiimov?


Ask dmaster, I'm sure he has more than enough he'd like to sell.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ask dmaster, I'm sure he has more than plenty he'd like to sell.


haha yea I pmed him


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm accumulating Vanguard cases at a rate of knots, any suggestions what to do with them? They don't sell on the market because it's flooded, you can't bet them on CSGL (wat), what am I supposed to do?! I guess I could trade them, but who is gonna want them?! They'd be stuck in the same boat!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm accumulating Vanguard cases at a rate of knots, any suggestions what to do with them? They don't sell on the market because it's flooded, you can't bet them on CSGL (wat), what am I supposed to do?! I guess I could trade them, but who is gonna want them?! They'd be stuck in the same boat!


Keep them and in 5 years time, Valve MIGHT turn them into rare drops and the price will be up to an entire dollar


----------



## Kyal

http://www.hltv.org/news/14184-epsilon-and-ex-esc-get-valve-bans

pce spuds. wonder what's going to happen with all these free spots at the ems offline qualifier. like is epsilon going to field a team? so much drama :>


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm accumulating Vanguard cases at a rate of knots, any suggestions what to do with them? They don't sell on the market because it's flooded, you can't bet them on CSGL (wat), what am I supposed to do?! I guess I could trade them, but who is gonna want them?! They'd be stuck in the same boat!


Open them, get a bunch of worthless skins, cry yourself to sleep.









So a bunch more people are banned from Valve tournaments.
Quote:


> Kevin "Uzzziii" Vernel
> Joey "fxy0" Schlosser
> Robin "GMX" Stahmer
> Morgan "B1GGY" Madour
> Damian "DiAMon" Żarski
> Michał "bCk" Lis
> Jakub "kub" Pamuła
> Mateusz "matty" Kołodziejczyk
> Michał "michi" Majkowski
> Karol "rallen" Rodowicz
> Mikołaj "mouz" Karolewski
> Grzegorz "SZPERO" Dziamałek
> Paweł "innocent" Mocek
> Jacek "MINISE" Jeziak


Going by this, ShahZaM should be banned too, because a few of those bans listed are just for betting on a fixed game.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Open them, get a bunch of worthless skins, cry yourself to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a bunch more people are banned from Valve tournaments.
> Going by this, ShahZaM should be banned too, because a few of those bans listed are just for betting on a fixed game.


That we know of, if they're banned they likely fixed themselves or helped setup the fix potentially? Shazham heard about it and bet iirc? wasnt actually involved. scumbag to not report it but not banworthy


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> That we know of, if they're banned they likely fixed themselves or helped setup the fix potentially? Shazham heard about it and bet iirc? wasnt actually involved. scumbag to not report it but not banworthy


All we've heard with B1GGY was that he heard they were bad on that map, or that they might throw it so he bet on the other team. He's banned though.


----------



## LDV617

Valve should be focusing more on fixing the game fundamentally, rather than tracking down and banning these players. I don't mind that this opens up new opportunities for other teams/players, but it's a serious waste of Valve resources when they should be fixing game mechanics.

At this point they are going to need to create a system/process for busting match-fixes, and they are going to need to re-evaluate every case, case by case. As Thorin said, this has been happening for a while, and LOTS of people have been involved. I think DaZeD & co. may have been the most malicious / shady case, but even VP have bet on games where they already knew the outcome.

In my opinion, Valve / Leagues should've seen all this coming as soon as they noticed people were cashing out skins for $

EDIT: It also looks like really bad PR for the game itself (not necessarily Valve) by banning all these players, they should be advertising fixes, improvements, etc. rather than all the negative energy that comes with the match fixing.


----------



## Wezzor

Have someone here filled out the "Information Required by IRC Section 6050W"?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Have someone here filled out the "Information Required by IRC Section 6050W"?


Yes, and it's not that hard to do really.

I have some friends that always need me to sell stuff on the market for them because they won't fill out the form "just because" :/


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yes, and it's not that hard to do really.
> 
> I have some friends that always need me to sell stuff on the market for them because they won't fill out the form "just because" :/


Yeh, that's not the problem. I am more wondering if I need to tax if I live outside U.S.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Yeh, that's not the problem. I am more wondering if I need to tax if I live outside U.S.


You should only Need to tax it in the Country in which you live. But don't take my word for it, look it up on your goverment's Website


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Have someone here filled out the "Information Required by IRC Section 6050W"?


Most likely won't be required to be taxed as you need to sell something like 20K dollars worth of items... lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Valve should be focusing more on fixing the game fundamentally, rather than tracking down and banning these players. I don't mind that this opens up new opportunities for other teams/players, but it's a serious waste of Valve resources when they should be fixing game mechanics.
> 
> At this point they are going to need to create a system/process for busting match-fixes, and they are going to need to re-evaluate every case, case by case. As Thorin said, this has been happening for a while, and LOTS of people have been involved. I think DaZeD & co. may have been the most malicious / shady case, but even VP have bet on games where they already knew the outcome.
> 
> In my opinion, Valve / Leagues should've seen all this coming as soon as they noticed people were cashing out skins for $
> 
> EDIT: It also looks like really bad PR for the game itself (not necessarily Valve) by banning all these players, they should be advertising fixes, improvements, etc. rather than all the negative energy that comes with the match fixing.


We don't know what team is working on tracking/banning players for match-fixing. Remember Valve is a pretty large company, I doubt the team that works on the game is also working on finding players who are match-fixing. Also, it's the leagues/CSGL requesting Valve to track these players. Example (http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=625036)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> hey dmasteR
> 
> LOVING my ASUS VG248QE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes CS:GO feel like a new game and I can see things I have not seen before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant seem to figure out why some games are basically turning off my ICC Profile settings? I got the screen looking good, however when I launch CS:GO it turns the ICC Profile off. How are your working around this?


I don't use a ICC Profile when playing games. I actually like the GameMode where it makes everything extremely vibrant. I do however turn down the brightness as it's too bright on default. Good to hear you're really enjoying the 144HZ, I told you it was well worth it to save up a bit more for it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially now that they fixed close-range sounds. Sound is close to perfect in CS:GO, I feel.


Sound is incredible now. It's seriously near perfect/perfect. Any more improvements would be fantastic, but I'm really happy with the current sound.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Uninstalled GO. Its honestly not a fun game. I just get upset, even when I win or do well, especially when I win or do well. The learning curve to feel like you're not a baby wielding a rifle is so arduous, unintuitive and dull. Aiming just feels awkward, like every gun has a brick taped to it. I don't expect to be Neo after 50 hours but I'd like to at least be able to point and click and hit. Even at point blank firing feels like a silent prayer to the random number generator to not kick me in the face.
> 
> Its nice that CS has such a large skill gap but it comes at feeling like a noob, even at above whatever is average 'skill' level. The way every gunfight feels like a prayer to RNJesus nullifies accomplishment, makes it hard to learn the most central mechanic, and makes the entire game very unrewarding.
> 
> I think the worst thing about GO is that its a good competitive shooter and I want to like it, but every time I try it hits me.
> 
> That said, watching matches is fun so I'll probably keep up with the comp scene, even as I avoid playing.
> I love FaceIt so much... James and ddk are the best.
> Likewise. I've pushed all the way to AK2 based solely on aim. No idea or ability to control sprays (I'm still better with a Pro90 than a rifle probably), no knowledge of smokes, flashes, angles, etc...
> CS is definitely smarter than other games I could mention. TF2 comp is stupid.
> 
> One thing I dislike is individual skill feels constricted. Like its mainly for the purpose of getting a single pick.
> Doesn't apply to me in GO but applies all too well in CoD. My pinky is muscled.
> 8 channels and headphones/DH-1.


Have you thought about getting your gameplay reviewed? Honestly sounds like you're moving way too much when shooting rifles which is why it feels like a random generator. Hard to conclude without watching you play, but that is what it sounds like.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm accumulating Vanguard cases at a rate of knots, any suggestions what to do with them? They don't sell on the market because it's flooded, you can't bet them on CSGL (wat), what am I supposed to do?! I guess I could trade them, but who is gonna want them?! They'd be stuck in the same boat!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep them and in 5 years time, Valve MIGHT turn them into rare drops and the price will be up to an entire dollar
Click to expand...

^ sounds about right. your best bet is to wait a year or two and see if they go up in value by any significant amount. after operation vanguard ends people won't be flooding the market with them.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> We don't know what team is working on tracking/banning players for match-fixing. Remember Valve is a pretty large company, I doubt the team that works on the game is also working on finding players who are match-fixing. Also, it's the leagues/CSGL requesting Valve to track these players. Example (http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=625036)


That is true, but I definitely agree with some of the statements that Thorin / Steel have put out there.

I think they need to set rules, and build a system for regulations, not throw bans around willy nilly. As Thorin said you cannot confuse morality with legislation. Match fixing is a shame to our community and the players involved, but shame on Valve for not having better foresight, and not publishing a preventative / disciplinary process.

As someone on HLTV.org said "How can you break a rule which is not there?"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That is true, but I definitely agree with some of the statements that Thorin / Steel have put out there.
> 
> I think they need to set rules, and build a system for regulations, not throw bans around willy nilly. As Thorin said you cannot confuse morality with legislation. Match fixing is a shame to our community and the players involved, but shame on Valve for not having better foresight, and not publishing a preventative / disciplinary process.
> 
> As someone on HLTV.org said "How can you break a rule which is not there?"


I'll agree to that. Although there's no rule so to say, match-fixing should be known to be prohibited period.

Jump into a casual really quick...



Took B by myself just straight rushing into the site, yet bomb for whatever reason decided to go everywhere but B... -_- 53 kills and still lose lol.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'll agree to that. Although there's no rule so to say, match-fixing should be known to be prohibited period.


I do agree with that as well









They should've known better, and they should be punished in some form. It just needs to be more organized and prescriptive.

Nice scoreboard though lol


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilos*
> 
> Is there a cs go trade thread?


believe its not allowed due to the rules of ocn


----------



## PsYcHo29388

dmaster, have you seen this yet? If so, whats your thoughts on it?

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/unnecessary_risks/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> dmaster, have you seen this yet? If so, whats your thoughts on it?
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/unnecessary_risks/


I think it's reasonable. To continue to grow CS:GO, the community itself needs to follow the same rules that would apply to sports. Sports already have a nice base set of rulesets, applying them to E-Sports is a fantastic idea.

IOS Pantamera viewer's guide

http://www.hltv.org/news/14169-ios-pantamera-viewers-guide

ANOTHER LAN EVENT TODAY :]


----------



## MadRabbit

Anyone wish to play with an Silver 3?









I'm usually playing after work so haven't had much time to progress in the MM matches


----------



## lolllll117

i'm nova 1 so we could try playing if you want, but if you are really from Estonia then we would likely have ping issues.


----------



## MadRabbit

Well we could try at least and see how it would work out, I guess Nova would be a good practice for me







Mind PM'ing me with your nick so I can add?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Well we could try at least and see how it would work out, I guess Nova would be a good practice for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind PM'ing me with your nick so I can add?


PM'd


----------



## Wezzor

Have it ever happened that a CS match have actually started the time it should? Doesn't feel like that really. Have been waiting soon 1hr for the Titan vs Fnatic match.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Have it ever happened that a CS match have actually started the time it should? Doesn't feel like that really. Have been waiting soon 1hr for the Titan vs Fnatic match.


MLG X Games were pretty spot on


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Have it ever happened that a CS match have actually started the time it should? Doesn't feel like that really. Have been waiting soon 1hr for the Titan vs Fnatic match.


http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/pantamera-ddosed-during-first-games/

Quote:


> Pantamera ddosed during first games


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/pantamera-ddosed-during-first-games/


DDoS'ed on a Lan? I'm sorry, what? Only the stream sever could be attacked at that point.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


He was the PTW (Player to Watch) - did not disappoint


----------



## dmasteR

http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14404
Quote:


> ESEA League to $600k for 2015


Semi Finals!

EnvyUs vs Fnatic






Quote:


> ex-ESC unbanned; to Katowice again


http://www.hltv.org/news/14203-ex-esc-unbanned-to-katowice-again


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Have it ever happened that a CS match have actually started the time it should? Doesn't feel like that really. Have been waiting soon 1hr for the Titan vs Fnatic match.


Historically, CS matches almost never started on time. they've been getting a lot better since GO. of course yeah 1 hour wait is kind of a lot.

also i'd say my betting so far has been going pretty good.


----------



## chemicalfan

I think I'm about to be wiped out on the nV/fnatic match. Ah well, easy come easy go.
Think I need a better plan to get a knife, lol

Btw, this tournament has been a joke with delays and ddos, it's really bad. But at least it wasn't the mess that MLG was with all the big players losing to nobody teams


----------



## Wezzor

Is it the final now being played? (haven't been home)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I think I'm about to be wiped out on the nV/fnatic match. Ah well, easy come easy go.
> Think I need a better plan to get a knife, lol
> 
> Btw, this tournament has been a joke with delays and ddos, it's really bad. But at least it wasn't the mess that MLG was with all the big players losing to nobody teams


Those teams weren't nobody teams lol. Just lesser known American teams, and Kabum which is a very good team from Brazil with many very well known players. MLG was honestly one of my favorite events simply because it shows what happens what happens when certain teams are on/off from their top game.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Those teams weren't nobody teams lol. Just lesser known American teams, and Kabum which is a very good team from Brazil with many very well known players. MLG was honestly one of my favorite events simply because it shows what happens what happens when certain teams are on/off from their top game.


Agreed, MLG was a good tournament. Most of the time it was well presented and without too many issues. Clutchcon was a trainwreck though.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Those teams weren't nobody teams lol. Just lesser known American teams, and Kabum which is a very good team from Brazil with many very well known players. MLG was honestly one of my favorite events simply because it shows what happens what happens when certain teams are on/off from their top game.


OK, nobody teams is a bit strong, but they're not even tier 2 teams globally (top 16)


----------



## Wezzor

WOW KENNYS!








I don't really feel like Maniac belongs in Titan.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> WOW KENNYS!.


He is soooo nuts. So entertaining to watch.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> He is soooo nuts. So entertaining to watch.


Definitely!
He soon got 50 kills. Is that like a record?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> OK, nobody teams is a bit strong, but they're not even tier 2 teams globally (top 16)


What teams are you speaking of specifically? CLG I would say is in the top 16, and they've shown that they can be a contender by nearly beating iBP during CEVO LAN. Liquid has a fairly new roster but could easily also be fit in the top 16. Kabum has been proving themselves to be a top 16 contender.

EU teams just get more exposure than everyone else. If you match top NA teams against ESC/Penta/Etc they would be pretty darn equal, and teams like ESC/Penta have always been able to upset Tier 1 teams in a BO1. Gotta remember, on a BO1 anything can happen. Couple bad plays and the map will be over.


----------



## iSlayer

Dang, RPK with the 1 HP near clutch. If only...

Missed the rest of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you thought about getting your gameplay reviewed? Honestly sounds like you're moving way too much when shooting rifles which is why it feels like a random generator. Hard to conclude without watching you play, but that is what it sounds like.


I'm incredibly rough around the edges. Like I was saying, i've only really touched on aim. I rarely buy grenades since I end up never using them, my movement is amateur at best and I just haven't sunk the hours in for game sense and strategy.

I don't actually move while shooting rifles, normally I just crouch and try to control the spray (poorly).


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Dang, RPK with the 1 HP near clutch. If only...
> 
> Missed the rest of it.
> I'm incredibly rough around the edges. Like I was saying, i've only really touched on aim. I rarely buy grenades since I end up never using them, my movement is amateur at best and I just haven't sunk the hours in for game sense and strategy.
> 
> I don't actually move while shooting rifles, normally I just crouch and try to control the spray (poorly).


Only time I crouch is when I am in close quarters with my opponent. Other than that - I rarely use it unless I am hiding behind boxes


----------



## killuchen

Any of you guys have a dxracer or a maxnomic gaming chair? My current chair is crapping out on me and I'm thinking about picking up one of the two.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Any of you guys have a dxracer or a maxnomic gaming chair? My current chair is crapping out on me and I'm thinking about picking up one of the two.


Funkmetal does IIRC


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Any of you guys have a dxracer or a maxnomic gaming chair? My current chair is crapping out on me and I'm thinking about picking up one of the two.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Funkmetal does IIRC


Yeah, I have a Dxracer K-Series. It's comfy after getting used to it. It makes m,e sit up straiter than I did beofre but initally the bars inside the seat "wings" were an issue because I'm used to spreading out in my chair. But that isn't an issue anymore. I like it and would recommend it. I know Dmaster is going to recommend Herman-Miller chairs which are nice but are much more pricey that Dxracer chairs.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, I have a Dxracer K-Series. It's comfy after getting used to it. It makes m,e sit up straiter than I did beofre but initally the bars inside the seat "wings" were an issue because I'm used to spreading out in my chair. But that isn't an issue anymore. I like it and would recommend it. I know Dmaster is going to recommend Herman-Miller chairs which are nice but are much more pricey that Dxracer chairs.


After some research i have decided to go with the maxnomic dominator.

Hey funk, what res do you play cs on using your rog swift?


----------



## Wezzor




----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*


The funniest part is that most of it is actually true


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The funniest part is that most of it is actually true


That's exactly why I find this so hilarious.


----------



## Wezzor

Here is some more:


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> After some research i have decided to go with the maxnomic dominator.
> 
> Hey funk, what res do you play cs on using your rog swift?


2560x1440 144hz, Gsync off, vsync off


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> 2560x1440 144hz, Gsync off, vsync off


I use the sam monitor. gsync off??


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I use the sam monitor. gsync off??


Yeah, for some reason I find it smoother with both Gsync and Vsync off


----------



## lolllll117

Man that Cloud9 VS. Denial game was depressing.
C9 just got DDOS'd for so long that they ran out of pause time and had to play the last few rounds with only 3 people.

It's always a shame to see teams losing matches because of things like this.


----------



## chemicalfan

Agreed. Part of me thought Thoorin might have been onto something with his recent video (about the match fixing), with limiting the online events. It sucks, because I want to see more pro CS, but DDOS attacks just wreck the scene. Maybe the tournament organisers should get together with CSGL to stop the betting on non-LAN events. Or maybe just don't stream them live so people can't know the result live (it's really sad it has come to this)


----------



## lolllll117

Hopefully it won't have to come down to that. people just have to step up their security and maybe be a bit more careful with the server IP (watched a VP game not too long ago and one of the foreign streamers accidentally leaked the IP)


----------



## chemicalfan

Presumably GOTV would make it less secure? If not, might be an option now that people can cast over it (unless it's only set up for majors?). Surely Twitch should be secure by design anyway?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Casters usually have GOTV. My guess is caster and observer could setup their streams to prevent DDoSing, because the players should, by default.


----------



## chemicalfan

It's a shame fm-Esports didn't win over puta for the Katowice qualifier, I would have LOVED to have seen a UK team on the map for once. One day maybe....


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Man that Cloud9 VS. Denial game was depressing.
> C9 just got DDOS'd for so long that they ran out of pause time and had to play the last few rounds with only 3 people.
> 
> It's always a shame to see teams losing matches because of things like this.


When people are about to lose money because of bets they placed - you would be surprised as to how far they would go to make sure it didn't happen.

That being said, I always felt that CSGL was cancer (perhaps not in the literal sense, but certainly to a degree).


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Presumably GOTV would make it less secure? If not, might be an option now that people can cast over it (unless it's only set up for majors?). Surely Twitch should be secure by design anyway?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Casters usually have GOTV. My guess is caster and observer could setup their streams to prevent DDoSing, because the players should, by default.


I believe GOTV has a seperate IP than the actual server they play on. so DDOSing the GOTV would just make the match unwatchable and not actually effect the players on the server.
But yeah the best solution would be for casters, players, and event organizers to set up in a way more secure way.


----------



## chemicalfan

So I've realised that the only way to get a knife is to buy one. Opening cases is out (far too unlikely), trading is out (would take FAR too long), and betting has been a dismal failure for me (wiped out before I had even $2 in my account!).

Question now is, when the day comes to hit the button, which method is most cost effective?

1) Buy one outright from Steam Market
2) Buy ~20 keys from Steam Market, then trade them for knife
3) Buy ~20 keys from trader (for cash), then trade those for knife
4) Some other plan


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I've realised that the only way to get a knife is to buy one. Opening cases is out (far too unlikely), trading is out (would take FAR too long), and betting has been a dismal failure for me (wiped out before I had even $2 in my account!).
> 
> Question now is, when the day comes to hit the button, which method is most cost effective?
> 
> 1) Buy one outright from Steam Market
> 2) Buy ~20 keys from Steam Market, then trade them for knife
> 3) Buy ~20 keys from trader (for cash), then trade those for knife
> 4) Some other plan


I was watching a friend of mine uncase cases and he told me that his method is always to open cases in "bulk" (i.e. more than 5 at a time).

I actually saw him uncase a knife doing this (must have been his lucky day).


----------



## TheYonderGod

The DDOSing has nothing to do with the stream or GOTV, if it did, it would just affect the viewers, they would still play the match. The players themselves are getting ddosed. They need to use a VPN for skype, mumble, or anything else someone can get their IP from.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I believe GOTV has a seperate IP than the actual server they play on. so DDOSing the GOTV would just make the match unwatchable and not actually effect the players on the server.
> But yeah the best solution would be for casters, players, and event organizers to set up in a way more secure way.


Unless GOTV is streamed through a proxy, you'll get access to the server IP directly. DDoS support can be prevented ( at least I think so ), by dropping any packet not from the IPs of the players, casters or admins ( all accessible through, say, ESEA client ).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I've realised that the only way to get a knife is to buy one. Opening cases is out (far too unlikely), trading is out (would take FAR too long), and betting has been a dismal failure for me (wiped out before I had even $2 in my account!).
> 
> Question now is, when the day comes to hit the button, which method is most cost effective?
> 
> 1) Buy one outright from Steam Market
> 2) Buy ~20 keys from Steam Market, then trade them for knife
> 3) Buy ~20 keys from trader (for cash), then trade those for knife
> 4) Some other plan


I think getting keys from a reputed trader is good enough.


----------



## Kyal

keys/knife from rep'd trader is best for $$


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> keys/knife from rep'd trader is best for $$


Yep, you either buy keys in bulk for 1.85 or less each, and buy a reg priced knife that way, or pay for the knife straight up from a reputable trader.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> When people are about to lose money because of bets they placed - you would be surprised as to how far they would go to make sure it didn't happen.
> 
> That being said, I always felt that CSGL was cancer (perhaps not in the literal sense, but certainly to a degree).


Unfortunately, even if CSGL was gone, I doubt that would fix the issue. There's also other betting sites like egamingbets.com where you can bet ACTUAL money with much larger payouts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I've realised that the only way to get a knife is to buy one. Opening cases is out (far too unlikely), trading is out (would take FAR too long), and betting has been a dismal failure for me (wiped out before I had even $2 in my account!).
> 
> Question now is, when the day comes to hit the button, which method is most cost effective?
> 
> 1) Buy one outright from Steam Market
> 2) Buy ~20 keys from Steam Market, then trade them for knife
> 3) Buy ~20 keys from trader (for cash), then trade those for knife
> 4) Some other plan


Buy Keys from a trader, then trade for a knife.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Unless GOTV is streamed through a proxy, you'll get access to the server IP directly. DDoS support can be prevented ( at least I think so ), by dropping any packet not from the IPs of the players, casters or admins ( all accessible through, say, ESEA client ).
> I think getting keys from a reputed trader is good enough.


Nearly every league uses a proxy for the GOTV as it also goes through a Relay server.


----------



## iSlayer

How much in keys is, say, a butterfly knife? Don't care about skin so long as it isn't boreal forest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Man that Cloud9 VS. Denial game was depressing.
> C9 just got DDOS'd for so long that they ran out of pause time and had to play the last few rounds with only 3 people.
> 
> It's always a shame to see teams losing matches because of things like this.


The ESEA casters were even joking about it.

I didn't know whether to laugh or scream.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Agreed. Part of me thought Thoorin might have been onto something with his recent video (about the match fixing), with limiting the online events. It sucks, because I want to see more pro CS, but DDOS attacks just wreck the scene. Maybe the tournament organisers should get together with CSGL to stop the betting on non-LAN events. Or maybe just don't stream them live so people can't know the result live (it's really sad it has come to this)


Unfortunately yes, I think it may come to the point events will have to not be streamed live to prevent this noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> When people are about to lose money because of bets they placed - you would be surprised as to how far they would go to make sure it didn't happen.
> 
> That being said, I always felt that CSGL was cancer (perhaps not in the literal sense, but certainly to a degree).


Didn't X pro recently defend betting as good for the community?

Every time a match is DDoS'd I want to bop him on the head with a comically oversized hammer that features his words.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unfortunately, even if CSGL was gone, I doubt that would fix the issue. There's also other betting sites like egamingbets.com where you can bet ACTUAL money with much larger payouts.
> Buy Keys from a trader, then trade for a knife.
> Nearly every league uses a proxy for the GOTV as it also goes through a Relay server.


Better to remove some of the weeds and reduce some of the taint.

Beginning to think betting I'd the worst thing to happen to professional CS.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Every time a match is DDoS'd I want to bop him on the head with a comically oversized hammer that features his words.
> Better to remove some of the weeds and reduce some of the taint.


Pretty much all the pros actually like the fact that betting is around in CS:GO as it does attract viewers/sponsors. DDOS happened before there was betting, surely not as often, but it still happened. I remember S12/S13 of ESEA I was DOSS'd during Playoff matches.

Depends on the price of the knife. So price of knife on market divided by 2.5. Obviously some knifes are not on the market as they're way above the market price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Dang, RPK with the 1 HP near clutch. If only...
> 
> Missed the rest of it.
> I'm incredibly rough around the edges. Like I was saying, i've only really touched on aim. I rarely buy grenades since I end up never using them, my movement is amateur at best and I just haven't sunk the hours in for game sense and strategy.
> 
> I don't actually move while shooting rifles, normally I just crouch and try to control the spray (poorly).


You may possibly be crouching too much actually. I see this often with new players. Crouching doesn't really help with accuracy. Initial accuracy is nearly identical crouching/standing. Most likely need to focus on aiming at the head/crosshair placement.


----------



## lolllll117

I might be wrong in saying this, but i believe the only reason higher/ranked CS players crouch as all is occasionally to throw off the aim of the person they are shooting at/being shot by.
Other than that you should just be standing when you take your shots.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I might be wrong in saying this, but i believe the only reason higher/ranked CS players crouch as all is occasionally to throw off the aim of the person they are shooting at/being shot by.
> Other than that you should just be standing when you take your shots.


Seems to be true in most cases, sometimes when getting to the "tricky part" of a spray they might do it to regain control.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Seems to be true in most cases, sometimes when getting to the "tricky part" of a spray they might do it to regain control.


Correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I might be wrong in saying this, but i believe the only reason higher/ranked CS players crouch as all is occasionally to throw off the aim of the person they are shooting at/being shot by.
> Other than that you should just be standing when you take your shots.


Correct. It's literally the only reason I ever crouch. Otherwise you see me standing and just strafing and trying to dodge their bullets.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Pretty much all the pros actually like the fact that betting is around in CS:GO as it does attract viewers/sponsors. DDOS happened before there was betting, surely not as often, but it still happened. I remember S12/S13 of ESEA I was DOSS'd during Playoff matches.


Its getting to be a ridiculous problem.
Quote:


> Depends on the price of the knife. So price of knife on market divided by 2.5. Obviously some knifes are not on the market as they're way above the market price.


Guess I have to either start betting skins or drop cash for something shiny to look at when running to a site.
Quote:


> You may possibly be crouching too much actually. I see this often with new players. Crouching doesn't really help with accuracy. Initial accuracy is nearly identical crouching/standing. Most likely need to focus on aiming at the head/crosshair placement.


Basically learning to spray.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I might be wrong in saying this, but i believe the only reason higher/ranked CS players crouch as all is occasionally to throw off the aim of the person they are shooting at/being shot by.
> Other than that you should just be standing when you take your shots.


I'm aware. It'll impact sprays to a minor degree. Not as much as the negative impact of moving.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Its getting to be a ridiculous problem.
> Guess I have to either start betting skins or drop cash for something shiny to look at when running to a site.
> Basically learning to spray.
> I'm aware. It'll impact sprays to a minor degree. Not as much as the negative impact of moving.


I agree, it's hitting a point its not even enjoyable to watch matches anymore. At least not online matches. Not sure if you were watching many matches a few months back, but the whole team from Dignitas would get DDOS, and VP has been having DDOS issues as well often.









Thankfully, more LAN's have been happening as of lately, nearly every weekend! ESL Katowice Offline Qualifier is this weekend!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I might be wrong in saying this, but i believe the only reason higher/ranked CS players crouch as all is occasionally to throw off the aim of the person they are shooting at/being shot by.
> Other than that you should just be standing when you take your shots.


Yeah, the only reason for the user to be crouching in a gun duel is because it reduces the randomness of the spread (not the spray pattern).
So if you like spraying, and you have good control of the spray pattern, it can help you land the hits quicker, depending on your luck.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I've realised that the only way to get a knife is to buy one. Opening cases is out (far too unlikely), trading is out (would take FAR too long), and betting has been a dismal failure for me (wiped out before I had even $2 in my account!).
> 
> Question now is, when the day comes to hit the button, which method is most cost effective?
> 
> 1) Buy one outright from Steam Market
> 2) Buy ~20 keys from Steam Market, then trade them for knife
> 3) Buy ~20 keys from trader (for cash), then trade those for knife
> 4) Some other plan


Option 3 unless it's a case hardened knife, in which case I'd buy it on the market as some people go crazy with their case hardened prices.

Speaking of knives on the market, some people selling their knives just don't seem to bother checking prices before they sell. The price of my knife went up by like $55 to around $235 overnight, so I put it up for sale. What happens next? Somebody doesn't bother to check the current prices on the market and puts theirs up for around $185, meaning they are making significantly less money than they could from the knife, and also ruining other people's chances of selling their knife whilst the prices are high.


----------



## iSlayer

Mmmmm more games on ESEA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I agree, it's hitting a point its not even enjoyable to watch matches anymore. At least not online matches. Not sure if you were watching many matches a few months back, but the whole team from Dignitas would get DDOS, and VP has been having DDOS issues as well often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, more LAN's have been happening as of lately, nearly every weekend! ESL Katowice Offline Qualifier is this weekend!


This isn't good for my GPA but this is good for...well it's not really good but hey, it's CS to watch.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Option 3 unless it's a case hardened knife, in which case I'd buy it on the market as some people go crazy with their case hardened prices.
> 
> Speaking of knives on the market, some people selling their knives just don't seem to bother checking prices before they sell. The price of my knife went up by like $55 to around $235 overnight, so I put it up for sale. What happens next? Somebody doesn't bother to check the current prices on the market and puts theirs up for around $185, meaning they are making significantly less money than they could from the knife, and also ruining other people's chances of selling their knife whilst the prices are high.


Just buy it and earn some easy $50?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Just buy it and earn some easy $50?


I would have if I had the money, unfortunately I didn't, so I just took down my listing.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/14219-groups-for-katowice-qualifier

ESL Katowice Offline Qualifier is this weekend. Another LAN EVENT! Top 4 gets to compete for 250K!


----------



## chemicalfan

This nV - fnatic match is NUTS!


----------



## Sikkamore

All those overtimes xD that was just awesome to watch. Despite my internet pooping out over and over (go Rogers!)


----------



## XKaan

I've got about 150 hours into the game, and I'm finally ranked Silver Elite. (Just started up again - haven't played since BF4 came out lol) I'm obviously not an elite player, but I know most of the calls and I'm decent.

Anyone want to lobby up for a couple competitive matches? These random people I get put in with is killing me. Half of them don't have mics, or don't want to make calls. The other half just grief the whole time.


----------



## chemicalfan

So Vanguard is extended for another 6 weeks. Not sure if I should be happy or sad at that news. Guess happy overall, as I quite like the maps, but thought we might be on the brink of a new operation, with new maps & skins. Guess Valve want to get Katowice out of the way first, makes sense


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So Vanguard is extended for another 6 weeks. Not sure if I should be happy or sad at that news. Guess happy overall, as I quite like the maps, but thought we might be on the brink of a new operation, with new maps & skins. Guess Valve want to get Katowice out of the way first, makes sense


Yeah, I was hoping for another operation myself.


----------



## LDV617

Not sure if dmasteR posted this yet;

http://www.hltv.org/news/14216-king-of-majors-with-15k

Another nice tournament lineup. It is online unfortunately, but I think all 4 teams have something to prove (and probably don't care about the money). I think it's going to be a great event to watch


----------



## dmasteR

EnvyUS vs Fnatic in another BO3 today. Insane amount of OT round 2?


----------



## haris013

hey guys, just started cs go and i would like to ask some tips/game settings etc and how can i improve? is there any guide with the basics?
i didnt used to play fps games so i am very noob but i enjoy playing cs


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris013*
> 
> hey guys, just started cs go and i would like to ask some tips/game settings etc and how can i improve? is there any guide with the basics?
> i didnt used to play fps games so i am very noob but i enjoy playing cs


----------



## Sikkamore

Really hate the ranking system. I constantly go back from MGE to DMG. But when I play as an MGE I play against DMG's. The last match I played I was 12-0 in the first 4 rounds and then my team fell apart. I had some good retakes of A site that clinched us a good round. T side I was going around one tapping everyone with an AK and my team did nothing but whine about hit reg -_-

How am I not a badge or higher? I know rank means nothing though. Team work is key in all matches.


----------



## Paradigm84

The most important thing is to not give up when you first pick it up, the learning curve can be difficult, and it will take a while to learn, but you'll get better if you keep practising.


----------



## iSlayer

I honestly forget what I was going to type here. I'll reinstall CSGO at some point and put a more concentrated effort into learning to spray. Oh yah, now I remember. I spray better with the Negev than any rifle, probably better than with a pro 90. It probably has the most intuitive spray mechanics.

Is the deagle worse in GO than Source or am I just crazy and the other pistols are just heavily buffed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The most important thing is to not give up when you first pick it up, the learning curve can be difficult, and it will take a while to learn, but you'll get better if you keep practising.


It took me probably 500 hours to play at the level of a silver 1 in Source (course I was playing at 20-40 fps heh). CSGO is as intuitive to pick up as, say, quantum physics or chaos theory.

It does require a concentrated effort if you want to be good. It's something I dislike, CSGO feels less fun and more like work except I don't get paid.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> CSGO is as intuitive to pick up as, say, quantum physics or chaos theory.
> 
> It does require a concentrated effort if you want to be good. It's something I dislike, CSGO feels less fun and more like work except I don't get paid.


I think I agree with you, to get above Silver in CSGO you need to put in a fairly substantial amount of time learning spray patterns, buy/eco strats, site take and hold strats, as well as the optimum places to smoke and flash, how to do fakes, etc...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I honestly forget what I was going to type here. I'll reinstall CSGO at some point and put a more concentrated effort into learning to spray. Oh yah, now I remember. I spray better with the Negev than any rifle, probably better than with a pro 90. It probably has the most intuitive spray mechanics.
> 
> Is the deagle worse in GO than Source or am I just crazy and the other pistols are just heavily buffed.
> It took me probably 500 hours to play at the level of a silver 1 in Source (course I was playing at 20-40 fps heh). CSGO is as intuitive to pick up as, say, quantum physics or chaos theory.
> 
> It does require a concentrated effort if you want to be good. It's something I dislike, CSGO feels less fun and more like work except I don't get paid.


The Deagle is a lot worse than the Source version, it was completely unbalanced in Source. You have to remember that the hitboxes are smaller than Source too, the weapons are more accurate but you've still got to aiming well enough.

I'd just say to go and play a load of DM with the AK, M4A1/M4A4 and a few of the pistols, you should pick things up pretty quickly. Don't worry about trying to spray the entire mag, there's not a huge number of situations where that's going to be useful, especially in a 1v1.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The Deagle is a lot worse than the Source version, it was completely unbalanced in Source. You have to remember that the hitboxes are smaller than Source too, the weapons are more accurate but you've still got to aiming well enough.
> 
> I'd just say to go and play a load of DM with the AK, M4A1/M4A4 and a few of the pistols, you should pick things up pretty quickly. Don't worry about trying to spray the entire mag, there's not a huge number of situations where that's going to be useful, especially in a 1v1.


Well it did leave awpers less crippled if they switch to a pistol...

I think the biggest reason DM is a grind is because being spawn killed is so prevalent. So the time spent actually learning to handle the spray patterns or improving your aim is a tertiary activity in DM at best.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Well it did leave awpers less crippled if they switch to a pistol...
> 
> I think the biggest reason DM is a grind is because being spawn killed is so prevalent. So the time spent actually learning to handle the spray patterns or improving your aim is a tertiary activity in DM at best.


Well we did have that in GO for a while with the CZ, but the draw time got nerfed to stop it. Just watch some of JW with the un nerfed CZ and you'll see why it was a problem.

Depends on the server you join, if you join one that's FFA 20+ people on Dust2 you're going to get spawnkilled a lot, some of the other maps are better and providing there's not a huge amount of players on it's really useful as you can always get a 1v1. Even Valve DM would do the job fine. The good thing with DM is you get a lot of chances to improve your aim and spray and you get people of all skill levels too.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Well we did have that in GO for a while with the CZ, but the draw time got nerfed to stop it. Just watch some of JW with the un nerfed CZ and you'll see why it was a problem.


Heh, i'm aware.

I think the bigger problem with JW is the wallhacks...
Quote:


> Depends on the server you join, if you join one that's FFA 20+ people on Dust2 you're going to get spawnkilled a lot, some of the other maps are better and providing there's not a huge amount of players on it's really useful as you can always get a 1v1. Even Valve DM would do the job fine. The good thing with DM is you get a lot of chances to improve your aim and spray and you get people of all skill levels too.


Even in 16 mans it's almost impossible not to be spawnkilled. Valve servers fix up the spawn camp issue but also slow things down considerably, I guess what i'm looking for is a sweetspot that just doesn't seem to exist. Me point is, the progression as a whole in CSGO seems to have been extended further, dragged out i'm assuming in the hopes that people buy more skins.

It's the FPS equivalent of WoW in that sense...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Heh, i'm aware.
> 
> I think the bigger problem with JW is the wallhacks...
> 
> Even in 16 mans it's almost impossible not to be spawnkilled. Valve servers fix up the spawn camp issue but also slow things down considerably, I guess what i'm looking for is a sweetspot that just doesn't seem to exist. Me point is, the progression as a whole in CSGO seems to have been extended further, dragged out i'm assuming in the hopes that people buy more skins.
> 
> It's the FPS equivalent of WoW in that sense...


Everyone suggested it when he first started going big, but he's had good LAN performances which makes it somewhat unlikely. chrisJ is the one the most people suspect because he can hit some amazing shots online but fails at every LAN.

You'll still get spawnkilled at times, but I've never found it to be that much of an issue. If you're in the US, dmasteR may be able to give you a few good DM IP's. I think with GO they tried to raise the skill ceiling, which made some of the weapons harder to use. In general the pistols are really strong and easy to use in GO, especially compared to 1.6, but the rifles do take time, as does the AWP. They do also want people to keep playing and try to master the game, because it's more money for Valve if they buy skins, stickers and operations. A decent amount of that goes straight back into tournaments though, so it's quite a good system.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Everyone suggested it when he first started going big, but he's had good LAN performances which makes it somewhat unlikely. chrisJ is the one the most people suspect because he can hit some amazing shots online but fails at every LAN.


I'm just being snarky because he did back in 1.6 before he got big. N0thing did at one point back in 1.6 as well.
Quote:


> You'll still get spawnkilled at times, but I've never found it to be that much of an issue. If you're in the US, dmasteR may be able to give you a few good DM IP's. I think with GO they tried to raise the skill ceiling, which made some of the weapons harder to use. In general the pistols are really strong and easy to use in GO, especially compared to 1.6, but the rifles do take time, as does the AWP. They do also want people to keep playing and try to master the game, because it's more money for Valve if they buy skins, stickers and operations. A decent amount of that goes straight back into tournaments though, so it's quite a good system.


I wouldn't say the skill ceiling is larger so much as the skill gap is artificially bigger.

Speaking of which, Vanguard has to be some kind of a joke. You do missions to get cases, to pay more money for keys to get skins that are likely worthless.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> CSGO is as intuitive to pick up as, say, quantum physics or chaos theory.
> 
> It does require a concentrated effort if you want to be good. It's something I dislike, CSGO feels less fun and more like work except I don't get paid.


This statement holds a lot of truth, and I think that's why the game has so much value. I have tons of games in my steam library that I am considered good at. Tons of games that I have beat and feel that I know like the back of my hand. Most of those games have <500 hours. I'm at 1500 hours in CSGO and still learning more and more everyday. I really think that if this wasn't true about CSGO, I would have gotten bored and moved on.

EDIT: I've also never put a game at a higher priority than other parts of my life (Besides WoW in ~2006-2008). CSGO is a game where I can put effort in, and see results come out. It's also a game that can be somewhat easily monetized. I can stream and get donations, I can compete for cash, I can trade / gamble and cash out. Now 9frag is live and you can play ppd servers (haven't yet but I want to if there are any US servers)


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> This statement holds a lot of truth, and I think that's why the game has so much value. I have tons of games in my steam library that I am considered good at. Tons of games that I have beat and feel that I know like the back of my hand. Most of those games have <500 hours. I'm at 1500 hours in CSGO and still learning more and more everyday. I really think that if this wasn't true about CSGO, I would have gotten bored and moved on.
> 
> EDIT: I've also never put a game at a higher priority than other parts of my life (Besides WoW in ~2006-2008). CSGO is a game where I can put effort in, and see results come out. It's also a game that can be somewhat easily monetized. I can stream and get donations, I can compete for cash, I can trade / gamble and cash out. Now 9frag is live and you can play ppd servers (haven't yet but I want to if there are any US servers)


I stopped playing because the skill gap is large but artificially stretched, I can't really feel like i've accomplished anything in playing, not even really improved by playing. In short, it's not rewarding to just play.

I think that's a mistake if you're looking to have fun and not a second job. This is why I stopped playing MMOs.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Had a dream where I was playing competitive, which is something I haven't done for 6 months now, and I got an ace with a deagle, all headshots.

Maybe I should take a break...


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Had a dream where I was playing competitive, which is something I haven't done for 6 months now, and I got an ace with a deagle, all headshots.
> 
> Maybe I should take a break...


Counter strike dreams are my favorite dreams


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I stopped playing because the skill gap is large but artificially stretched, I can't really feel like i've accomplished anything in playing, not even really improved by playing. In short, it's not rewarding to just play.
> 
> I think that's a mistake if you're looking to have fun and not a second job. This is why I stopped playing MMOs.


Seems like the issue is you're not even willing to learn the game tbh. As someone who played top level CoD1/2/4, and GO was pretty much my first CS. I picked up GO fairly quickly. The game honestly isn't that hard to learn as long as you're able to actively apply it. Aiming is no different than any other FPS. The main difference is recoil control, but you really don't need to control the recoil past 5-6 bullets most of the time. If you're playing in a spot where you constantly need to fire off more than 5-6 bullets, your positioning is just poor. That's where watching the pro matches should help as you'll see how they position themselves. When you reinstall just upload a demo of a MM you have. I'll take a look at it and break it down to you what you need to work on and what you're doing incorrectly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I'm just being snarky because he did back in 1.6 before he got big. N0thing did at one point back in 1.6 as well.
> I wouldn't say the skill ceiling is larger so much as the skill gap is artificially bigger.
> 
> Speaking of which, Vanguard has to be some kind of a joke. You do missions to get cases, to pay more money for keys to get skins that are likely worthless.


You do realize paying for Vanguard funds directly to the map makers correct? Cases you can easily sell. You don't have to buy keys, no one is forcing you. Most Operations pay for themselves anyways as long as you buy them right when they come out. I've made over 20 bucks selling Chroma cases, tons more during Bravo/Phoenix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Well it did leave awpers less crippled if they switch to a pistol...
> 
> I think the biggest reason DM is a grind is because being spawn killed is so prevalent. So the time spent actually learning to handle the spray patterns or improving your aim is a tertiary activity in DM at best.


As someone who DM's in FragShack which is a 16 or 18 slot server I don't really have this issue. Could honestly be the servers you're joining.

I personally hate Valve DM as it's too slow paced. The whole point of DM IMO is to be constantly ready to frag and practice aim/reflex.

http://www.hltv.org/news/14231-piter-change-two-for-katowice

Found this completely silly. Why would you switch two players out right before the Offline Qualifier for the 250K... you have to be kidding me...

EDIT:






EnvyUS vs Titan! BO3 2ND MAP Aat the moment


----------



## LDV617

dmasteR do you think FragShack have the best NA DM servers?

I tried NCG.DM but it's usually laggy / full.

I would like to favorite some DM servers where I KNOW the people playing there are good, and hopefully isn't always 24/24 or 32/32 on dust 2 -_-

Any DM server suggestions would be good. I like HSDM, Pistol DM, and DM (all FFA of course)

EDIT: ESEA doesn't seem to have active DM servers most of the time, or I'd play there. Same with their 1v1 ladder :/


----------



## gonX

For the EU northern players, the BrutalCS.nu servers are excellent. They're pretty booked most of the time, but hit reg is awesome.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> dmasteR do you think FragShack have the best NA DM servers?
> 
> I tried NCG.DM but it's usually laggy / full.
> 
> I would like to favorite some DM servers where I KNOW the people playing there are good, and hopefully isn't always 24/24 or 32/32 on dust 2 -_-
> 
> Any DM server suggestions would be good. I like HSDM, Pistol DM, and DM (all FFA of course)
> 
> EDIT: ESEA doesn't seem to have active DM servers most of the time, or I'd play there. Same with their 1v1 ladder :/


ESEA runs fragshack actually









I think it's arguably the best DM server as thats where the top NA talent pool goes to DM. If you have ESEA, you get free private slots to the FragShack DM from my understanding.

http://play.esea.net/?s=news&d=comments&id=14313

http://fragshack.esea.net/index.php?s=servers

Has a list of all their servers. Pistol Only/HS Only/FFA/AWP/TDM and looks like they put up servers in EU as well. I can't guarantee the quality of players who play on the European servers however as I've never joined the EU servers.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ESEA runs fragshack actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's arguably the best DM server as thats where the top NA talent pool goes to DM. If you have ESEA, you get free private slots to the FragShack DM from my understanding.
> 
> http://play.esea.net/?s=news&d=comments&id=14313
> 
> http://fragshack.esea.net/index.php?s=servers
> 
> Has a list of all their servers. Pistol Only/HS Only/FFA/AWP/TDM and looks like they put up servers in EU as well. I can't guarantee the quality of players who play on the European servers however as I've never joined the EU servers.


Wasn't that a recent purchase though?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I agree with dmaster that the fragshack has the BEST NA servers I've ever been on, registration is perfect and I never have any sort of lag on any of their servers.

HellsGamers though...ughh....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I agree with dmaster that the fragshack has the BEST NA servers I've ever been on, registration is perfect and I never have any sort of lag on any of their servers.
> 
> HellsGamers though...ughh....


HellsGamers is awful, ABN I think it's called is not much better. Honestly, nothing is better than the FragShack for DM'ing in NA if you want to actually improve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Wasn't that a recent purchase though?


Fairly recent yes. As of December 11th of last year.


----------



## LDV617

HG are the worst servers imo. I play their 1v1 server sometimes cause its the only 1v1 I can find with low ping. I get hackusations every time I'm in there









Are the DM servers via ESEA server browser the same as FragShack?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> HG are the worst servers imo. I play their 1v1 server sometimes cause its the only 1v1 I can find with low ping. I get hackusations every time I'm in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the DM servers via ESEA server browser the same as FragShack?


They're different.

Use the list here: http://fragshack.esea.net/index.php?s=servers

http://www.goldper10.com/article/872.html

Fnatic back to the top!


----------



## Kyal

got banned from esea for kicking someone who purposely admitted he was losing the game over voice(also only buying pistols, no armour, purposely baiting etc, so he wasnt joking lol), yet i get banned and they tell me i should of blocked him? what the **** would blocking/muting him solve if he's sitting there ruining the rest of the teams experience. sick logic


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> got banned from esea for kicking someone who purposely admitted he was losing the game over voice(also only buying pistols, no armour, purposely baiting etc, so he wasnt joking lol), yet i get banned and they tell me i should of blocked him? what the **** would blocking/muting him solve if he's sitting there ruining the rest of the teams experience. sick logic


It won't do much for the game that you were currently in, but blocking him won't allow you to be in the same game with him again (From my understanding). Or at least not on the same team. I honestly don't know how the pug kick feature even works, as even times where I could use it I never bothered to. I've always just used the .block feature and in a month or two these players are no longer subscribed to ESEA, or they're banned on ESEA due to their Low Karma from all the blocks.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It won't do much for the game that you were currently in, but blocking him won't allow you to be in the same game with him again (From my understanding). Or at least not on the same team. I honestly don't know how the pug kick feature even works, as even times where I could use it I never bothered to. I've always just used the .block feature and in a month or two these players are no longer subscribed to ESEA, or they're banned on ESEA due to their Low Karma from all the blocks.


The options to kick are like speed hacking, team flashing & blocking? or something. Don't worry if they're sitting there trolling & and even admit to losing on purpose, just block them that'll solve everything!!1!!11!!







I just don't see why I get punished for kicking someone who obviously just wanted to ruin 4 others experiences.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> The options to kick are like speed hacking, team flashing & blocking? or something. Don't worry if they're sitting there trolling & and even admit to losing on purpose, just block them that'll solve everything!!1!!11!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't see why I get punished for kicking someone who obviously just wanted to ruin 4 others experiences.


Not much you can do unfortunately. The pug kick feature use to get abused a lot in the past which is why they ended up just making it much more strict as to what you can kick for. Unfortunately this ruins it for the legitimate kicks. As someone who's been on ESEA since 2007, I've always stayed away from kicking people. At the end of the day, it's just a pug. If someone is indeed ruining the experience for everyone else. Just have a group of people .block him and -karma him until he gets Karma Clean Up banned. Doesn't take long, and keeps him away for sometime to actually think about what he's doing :]

PATCH IS OUT!

Quote:


> CSGO has been updated to version 1.34.7.1
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Release Notes for 2/12/2015
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> *- Smoke screen overlay fades faster now when exiting smokes quickly.
> - Adjusted boundaries of smoke screen overlay slightly.*
> 
> [TOURNAMENT SUPPORT]
> - Added server setting sv_reliableavatardata: when enabled player avatars are reliably exchanged between all players and casters on the game server, reliably delivered to GOTV spectators, and recorded in demo files.
> - Added the ability to specify team logos just like we specify team names or flags (via convars mp_teamlogo_1 and mp_teamlogo_2 using team's shorthand image name).
> -- Team logos now show in the spectator scoreboard, the win panel and the player scoreboard.
> - Added a new win panel string that shows the team name if they win the round.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Added ff_damage_bullet_penetration convar to control how much penetration power and damage is scaled when hitting a friendly when FF is off.
> - Fixed pistol muzzle flash so it no longer stretches to the map origin at low framerates.
> - Fixed fog clearcolor calculation that caused free-cam spectators to see bright colors behind level geometry.
> - Speculative fix for spectating audio bug.
> - Added player flashbang visual indicators with a progress bar that shows over players heads when you are watching via GOTV.
> - Updated the first person flash effect when spectating someone via GOTV.
> - Fixed bug which stopped CS:GO from working on OSX Snow Leopard.
> - Added flavor text to the Bravo Collection weapons.
> - Added 5 new Music Kit Offers.
> - Added 12 new Sticker Offers.
> - Fixed gamepads being reset and deactivated on map load.
> - Added support for hot-plugging of gamepads rather than requiring that they be connected prior to game launch.
> 
> [MAPS]
> -Cobblestone
> --Removed various boosts
> --Further optimizations
> --Tweaked layout of underpass room
> --Moved door from CT side to T side of underpass
> --Made cubby at entrance to Bombsite A smaller
> --Widened arch at end of long A
> --Set correct surface types on textures
> --Brightened haystacks at entrance to Long A
> --Updated collision on broken wall in bombsite A and B


Highlighted the two important parts









EDIT:
Quote:


> - Added player flashbang visual indicators with a progress bar that shows over players heads when you are watching via GOTV.


Quite interesting actually... I like this!


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh the fun you have when trying to sell a knife on the marketplace.


----------



## iSlayer

Smoke fixes? Hats off to Valve.

Pun intended.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh the fun you have when trying to sell a knife on the marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A long list of scammers i assume?


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Seems like the issue is you're not even willing to learn the game tbh. As someone who played top level CoD1/2/4, and GO was pretty much my first CS. I picked up GO fairly quickly. The game honestly isn't that hard to learn as long as you're able to actively apply it. Aiming is no different than any other FPS. The main difference is recoil control, but you really don't need to control the recoil past 5-6 bullets most of the time. If you're playing in a spot where you constantly need to fire off more than 5-6 bullets, your positioning is just poor. That's where watching the pro matches should help as you'll see how they position themselves. When you reinstall just upload a demo of a MM you have. I'll take a look at it and break it down to you what you need to work on and what you're doing incorrectly.


What can I say, I like when a game is something that can be picked up just by playing, that is intuitive in nature. It makes playing rewarding and really, i'm in this because I want to play and be rewarded for it with fun, not because I want to grind DM till I can shoot someone 5 feet away and reasonably expect they'll die.

My best friend plays a lot of league, and every time he plays he just gets upset but he never stops playing and it's disheartening to witness. And honestly, that's what CSGO is for me playing. Just being more and more frustrated, but I can't seem to nick the habit.

I can pick up a sniper in CoD4 and be ridiculously outclassed by people and i'll still enjoy it. Heck, I still do. One day i'll try tinkering with my sensitivity and actually land a shot or two







. Based Stevy will hopefully bless my M40 before CoD4 completely dies.

Is it still possible to manually demo a game? In something higher than 16 tic ideally?
Quote:


> You do realize paying for Vanguard funds directly to the map makers correct? Cases you can easily sell. You don't have to buy keys, no one is forcing you. Most Operations pay for themselves anyways as long as you buy them right when they come out. I've made over 20 bucks selling Chroma cases, tons more during Bravo/Phoenix.
> As someone who DM's in FragShack which is a 16 or 18 slot server I don't really have this issue. Could honestly be the servers you're joining.


I'm aware it supports the map makers, it just seems like the rewards for doing so are a bit nonsensical. You pay money for the privilege to pay even more money?
Quote:


> I personally hate Valve DM as it's too slow paced. The whole point of DM IMO is to be constantly ready to frag and practice aim/reflex.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14231-piter-change-two-for-katowice
> 
> Found this completely silly. Why would you switch two players out right before the Offline Qualifier for the 250K... you have to be kidding me...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EnvyUS vs Titan! BO3 2ND MAP Aat the moment


Eesh just thinking of valve dm is making this headache worse.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> A long list of scammers i assume?


Yeah.








Quote:


> Hey, you interest in this knife?
> 
> Check my screenshots for knife - www.sketchylookingwebsite.com


Also, managed to manipulate the marketplace listings for my knife to end up selling it for more.

People were listing their knives for around $175 - $180, way below what it was actually worth, and there were only around 3 - 7 listings up at any one time. So, I listed my knife for $235 when there were only 3 listings up and waited. As you'd expect, my knife didn't sell, but the cheaper ones did, leaving my knife as the only one remaining. Excellent, exactly as planned. Then, a new seller came along with his knife, saw my high price, and took my bait, putting his knife up for around $210 to undercut me, with others doing the same. This then allowed me to come in and change my listing price to be the lowest one, and get a sale for around $20 more than I would have if I'd just tried to undercut people originally.

That should also give you an idea of how easily the market for less popular knives can be changed.


----------



## lolllll117

Impressive. i'll have to try that one if i ever sell my knife. there's usually never more than 7 of my knife on the market at any given time so i might be able to bump the price a little. or at least get it closer to the $130 it was when i first uncased it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Impressive. i'll have to try that one if i ever sell my knife. there's usually never more than 7 of my knife on the market at any given time so i might be able to bump the price a little. or at least get it closer to the $130 it was when i first uncased it.


Yeah, it'll only work properly if your knife ends up being the last one left, or if there are other listings around the same price as yours or above, otherwise there is no incentive for the price to be put up.

Also, before anyone says I was being greedy, I only did it because the Field-Tested version of the knife I was selling was stuck at an unusually low price, for example, currently on the market, the minimum prices for each of the Damascus Bayonet qualities are:


FN - $260
MW - $280
FT - $200 (after my price-bump)
WW - $230
BS - $210
As you can see, the price for the FT (and FN) are unusually low, the FT should probably be more like $250, but I settled for $200 as if I tried to manipulate the average market price too much, people might see it as a temporary price spike (which it could be), and then not want to buy.

Oh, and with the money I got from the knife, I just bought a FN Doppler Flip, which I'm happy with as I've wanted a Doppler knife ever since they released.


----------



## lolllll117

they occasionally drop low enough. still i have no plans on selling my knife anytime soon unless i get a new "cooler" one out of a case or something.


----------



## Paradigm84

What knife do you have currently?


----------



## lolllll117

M9 Bayonet Stained (Well-Worn)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh the fun you have when trying to sell a knife on the marketplace.




Mines even longer, as you can see the list keeps going lol. 261 Blocked .... Hopefully there's no limit as to how many I can block lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> What can I say, I like when a game is something that can be picked up just by playing, that is intuitive in nature. It makes playing rewarding and really, i'm in this because I want to play and be rewarded for it with fun, not because I want to grind DM till I can shoot someone 5 feet away and reasonably expect they'll die.
> 
> My best friend plays a lot of league, and every time he plays he just gets upset but he never stops playing and it's disheartening to witness. And honestly, that's what CSGO is for me playing. Just being more and more frustrated, but I can't seem to nick the habit.
> 
> I can pick up a sniper in CoD4 and be ridiculously outclassed by people and i'll still enjoy it. Heck, I still do. One day i'll try tinkering with my sensitivity and actually land a shot or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Based Stevy will hopefully bless my M40 before CoD4 completely dies.
> 
> Is it still possible to manually demo a game? In something higher than 16 tic ideally?
> I'm aware it supports the map makers, it just seems like the rewards for doing so are a bit nonsensical. You pay money for the privilege to pay even more money?
> Eesh just thinking of valve dm is making this headache worse.


I actually played against stevy on LAN at i34? Can't remember which UK LAN specifically, but I believe it was i34. Great player, though he tried to play CS:GO and well, didn't do so well lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> M9 Bayonet Stained (Well-Worn)


Ah, I had one of those for my first knife, I ended up selling it because I'm petty and wanted a Bayonet for the animation.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines even longer, as you can see the list keeps going lol. 261 Blocked ....


I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## Paradigm84

The Gut Knife isn't very popular because of the blade shape and fairly simple animation that comes with it. Instead of going for a Gut Knife with one of the newer skins, I went for a Doppler Flip Knife instead, the prices aren't too unreasonable for most of the skins.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Gut Knife isn't very popular because of the blade shape and fairly simple animation that comes with it. Instead of going for a Gut Knife with one of the newer skins, I went for a Doppler Flip Knife instead, the prices aren't too unreasonable for most of the skins.


I rather like the gut knife. I sold my FN looking Boreal Forest FT cuz I was bored and wanted to open cases, and got jack, as usual.

Anyway, I thought I'd get a knife, and I got a bayo urban masked FT for the equivalent of ~$40. Not bad at all. And doesn't look like things that monkeys throw at each other.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I rather like the gut knife. I sold my FN looking Boreal Forest FT cuz I was bored and wanted to open cases, and got jack, as usual.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd get a knife, and I got a bayo urban masked FT for the equivalent of ~$40. Not bad at all. And doesn't look like things that monkeys throw at each other.


Nice, that's a great price considering it goes for almost 4x that on the marketplace.


----------



## iSlayer

I'll post a demo sometime next weekend. Everyone can see what passes for AK2








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Mines even longer, as you can see the list keeps going lol. 261 Blocked .... Hopefully there's no limit as to how many I can block lol
> I actually played against stevy on LAN at i34? Can't remember which UK LAN specifically, but I believe it was i34. Great player, though he tried to play CS:GO and well, didn't do so well lol.


Yah, CSGO seems to take a certain kind of player. Mazarini streams and I know Paradox plays, Maz is like a badge, which is depressing because he regularly plays. B4nny, TF2's best all around player was also only a badge last I checked.

I could reach badge if I actually put some effort in ;-;.

I actually only picked up leaning in CoD4 very recently, and my play increased SIGNIFICANTLY, I had no idea just how key it is. Spray work, proper smokes and flashes, angles, etc... still so much left to improve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Had a dream where I was playing competitive, which is something I haven't done for 6 months now, and I got an ace with a deagle, all headshots.
> 
> Maybe I should take a break...


My dream. I'll get 4ks but never aces







.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Today is a good day for a new mouse


----------



## LDV617

Psycho let us know how that mouse is. I am a skeptic of EVGA peripherals, so it will be interesting to hear about. You also have unique input as a high-sens player.

P.s. jealous of your Snowball Blue, definitely not jealous of that dinky mousepad







(used one for a year without realizing how small it really is compared to a 'real' mousepad -- my bro uses the same one for dota/wow)

Any predictions for NiPs 5th at Katowice?

I'm guessing Delpan or Twist

edit: Allu too if language barrier isn't an issue


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Psycho let us know how that mouse is. I am a skeptic of EVGA peripherals, so it will be interesting to hear about. You also have unique input as a high-sens player.
> 
> P.s. jealous of your Snowball Blue, definitely not jealous of that dinky mousepad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (used one for a year without realizing how small it really is compared to a 'real' mousepad -- my bro uses the same one for dota/wow)
> 
> Any predictions for NiPs 5th at Katowice?
> 
> I'm guessing Delpan or Twist
> 
> edit: Allu too if language barrier isn't an issue


They should just stick with Maikelele, they say he lacks experience at top level, well the only way he'll ever get it is in a team like NiP. They've already had good results with that lineup, but it will be inconsistent for a while because it's still a relatively new thing. Too many teams get obsessed with bringing in people who happen to be playing well at that time, then cutting them for someone else a few months later. The UK scene is an extreme example of that, everyone plays in a different team every week, then doesn't take it seriously and the whole scene becomes a bit of a joke. If you stick with a lineup that works well together and is highly skilled you're going to have better results in the long term. Look at fnatic, they're #1 in the world now that they've had a lineup for a while, when they first changed it they were not anything special. LDLC/nV were the same, much stronger team having stayed together for a while. Obviously just keeping the same players isn't just it, but it's certainly a contributing factor to being a top 5 team.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Psycho let us know how that mouse is. I am a skeptic of EVGA peripherals, so it will be interesting to hear about. You also have unique input as a high-sens player.
> 
> P.s. jealous of your Snowball Blue, definitely not jealous of that dinky mousepad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (used one for a year without realizing how small it really is compared to a 'real' mousepad -- my bro uses the same one for dota/wow)


Thanks, The snowball was a Christmas gift and also, remember since I use a high DPI and Sensitivity I don't need a mouse pad as big as my desk









The main reason for ordering the mouse was because my G400 is simply wearing out and instead of just buying a G502 to replace it I wanted to experiment, and since this is a new mouse I thought it would be a nice place to start.

So far I like everything about it, software is pretty good and the overall accuracy seems to be as good as my G400 so far. I have to do more testing.


----------



## Kyal

http://www.hltv.org/news/14238-official-nip-to-try-out-new-players

Feel sorry for maikelele.


----------



## iSlayer

Maikelele dropping from NiP would make his second place the highlight of his career and he'll soon fade from the mainstream.

I can't think of ANY reason to drop from NiP.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Maikelele dropping from NiP would make his second place the highlight of his career and he'll soon fade from the mainstream.
> 
> I can't think of ANY reason to drop from NiP.


it's obviously not his choice


----------



## Paradigm84

I thought Maikelele was a really strong player? Or am I wrong.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I thought Maikelele was a really strong player? Or am I wrong.


He's a great player, but it may be one of those things where he doesn't mesh with the team well.


----------



## iSlayer

I hope some team picks him up. His AWP is no joke.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> it's obviously not his choice


: o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> He's a great player, but it may be one of those things where he doesn't mesh with the team well.


Placing second at a major tournament vs. LDLC seems like he meshes well enough, or at least the results make me question the necessity.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> He's a great player, but it may be one of those things where he doesn't mesh with the team well.


Ah, I guess that's a possibility, I hope someone else picks him up though, need more of those montages.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I hope some team picks him up. His AWP is no joke.
> : o
> Placing second at a major tournament vs. LDLC seems like he meshes well enough, or at least the results make me question the necessity.


That's just one tournament out of how many matches/practices/socializing with the team etc... There could be alot of underlying drama that the public doesn't see. And if he didn't leave on his own, that just proves that he wasn't meshing with the team. But who knows until more develops.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice, that's a great price considering it goes for almost 4x that on the marketplace.


Nah, it's just around half the price. Last I checked. It's that getting keys are pretty cheap here. The equivalent of ~$1.5-1.6 per key is a normal rate here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> That's just one tournament out of how many matches/practices/socializing with the team etc... There could be alot of underlying drama that the public doesn't see. And if he didn't leave on his own, that just proves that he wasn't meshing with the team. But who knows until more develops.


Meshing with a team happens over time, not even just a few weeks. We're currently 5-5-0 in ESEA Open because my buddy and me picked up an entirely fresh team from people we knew and it's taking time for them to adapt. We need a proper core team, which should be sorted when an old teammate rejoins in the first or second week of March. For right now, we're just aiming at 9-7, or 10-6 so that we can make playoffs. I will not be able to stand Open for another entire season.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Mines even longer, as you can see the list keeps going lol. 261 Blocked .... Hopefully there's no limit as to how many I can block lol
> I actually played against stevy on LAN at i34? Can't remember which UK LAN specifically, but I believe it was i34. Great player, though he tried to play CS:GO and well, didn't do so well lol.


ONLY 261 BLOCK!?!?! I was at 3,000 before I started clearing it out.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> ONLY 261 BLOCK!?!?! I was at 3,000 before I started clearing it out.


I ignored a ton of them before I started blocking. I still do ignore quite a few here and there, but been more consistent with just blocking level 0 accounts.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I ignored a ton of them before I started blocking. I still do ignore quite a few here and there, but been more consistent with just blocking level 0 accounts.


I now just hit ignore, and I unblocked any accnt over level 0 or that didnt have a pending SR report


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I ignored a ton of them before I started blocking. I still do ignore quite a few here and there, but been more consistent with just blocking level 0 accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> I now just hit ignore, and I unblocked any accnt over level 0 or that didnt have a pending SR report
Click to expand...

If I see steam level 0 adds I just automatically block, ignoring them results in them sending another request hours later sometimes.


----------



## dezahp

Someone dropped $40,000 of donations to summit yesterday....so insane. I think I need a new direction in my life/career.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Someone dropped $40,000 of donations to summit yesterday....so insane. I think I need a new direction in my life/career.


Probably motar2k


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Question: do any of you use angle snapping? I gave it a try and I'm not sure if I should use it but it seems pretty nifty for those that have trouble keep the cursor at head level.

Also, had to go from 1450 DPI and 6 in game sens to 1600 DPI and 4.25 in game sens because of the new mouse. I don't know why but my old settings just felt weird.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Question: do any of you use angle snapping? I gave it a try and I'm not sure if I should use it but it seems pretty nifty for those that have trouble keep the cursor at head level.
> 
> Also, had to go from 1450 DPI and 6 in game sens to 1600 DPI and 4.25 in game sens because of the new mouse. I don't know why but my old settings just felt weird.


Pretty sure it's on default with my MX518. So yes.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Someone dropped $40,000 of donations to summit yesterday....so insane. I think I need a new direction in my life/career.


And still he cannot afford a proper microphone.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Question: do any of you use angle snapping? I gave it a try and I'm not sure if I should use it but it seems pretty nifty for those that have trouble keep the cursor at head level.
> 
> Also, had to go from 1450 DPI and 6 in game sens to 1600 DPI and 4.25 in game sens because of the new mouse. I don't know why but my old settings just felt weird.


angle snapping is baaaaaad


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> angle snapping is baaaaaad


I had angle snapping on my first G400. Its not too bad.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Probably motar2k


It wasn't


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I had angle snapping on my first G400. Its not too bad.


I had slight angle snapping on my Ikari Optical. Still rekt everyone with it.

For some reason, I still play GO like I'm playing source. Something feels very odd with the way I play. Either my crosshair is setup weird, or I'm doing something wrong, and I don't realize it.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Question: do any of you use angle snapping? I gave it a try and I'm not sure if I should use it but it seems pretty nifty for those that have trouble keep the cursor at head level.
> 
> Also, had to go from 1450 DPI and 6 in game sens to 1600 DPI and 4.25 in game sens because of the new mouse. I don't know why but my old settings just felt weird.


That's a crazy high sense PsYcHo. I played with 800DPI and 5 Sense until I hit DMG and have dropped it down to 2 sense since. I'd definitely try and drop it down a tad mate unless you are really stubborn like me











Learnt from the best @dmasteR






Don't feel too sorry for ptr, he's going back to Katowice!


----------



## Paradigm84

I play on 1170DPI and 3.6 in game sensitivity, which might seem high, but I used to play FPS games with 4500DPI so it's pretty low by my standards.


----------



## dmasteR

Second group of teams about to start playing! LGB vs CW and Liquid vs FlipSide shortly after.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> That's a crazy high sensePsYcHo. I played with 800DPI and 5 Sense until I hit DMG and have dropped it down to 2 sense since. I'd definitely try and drop it down a tad mate unless you are really stubborn like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learnt from the best @dmasteR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel too sorry for ptr, he's going back to Katowice!


800 @ 1 is where its at.


----------



## LDV617

2 @ 400 dpi

I used to be a super high sens player, but when I got my first real gaming mouse I switched to a more traditional sens and it made a massive difference in consistency


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Question: do any of you use angle snapping? I gave it a try and I'm not sure if I should use it but it seems pretty nifty for those that have trouble keep the cursor at head level.
> 
> Also, had to go from 1450 DPI and 6 in game sens to 1600 DPI and 4.25 in game sens because of the new mouse. I don't know why but my old settings just felt weird.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a crazy high sense PsYcHo. I played with 800DPI and 5 Sense until I hit DMG and have dropped it down to 2 sense since. I'd definitely try and drop it down a tad mate unless you are really stubborn like me
Click to expand...

I might eventually go down to 3 or 2.5 in game sens. I'm not too stubborn, but if I'm comfortable with something I just don't see no need to change it.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I play on 1170DPI and 3.6 in game sensitivity, which might seem high, but I used to play FPS games with 4500DPI so it's pretty low by my standards.


5700 DPI and 0.6 or so sensitivity.

You should see my Hat Fort and CoD sens...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I play on 1170DPI and 3.6 in game sensitivity, which might seem high, but I used to play FPS games with 4500DPI so it's pretty low by my standards.


These sensitivities won't ever give you enough consistency and accuracy unfortunately. I do suggest to continue to lower it.


----------



## LDV617

You can tell the production team in this tournament told the staff; "Ok, no handshakes. CS players can't do handshakes, they don't _like_ handshakes. Just avoid them at all costs"

Then ptr goes up on stage and actually puts his hand out first haha


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> These sensitivities won't ever give you enough consistency and accuracy unfortunately. I do suggest to continue to lower it.


1170DPI and 3.6 in-game won't? Not sure if I'd do better with much lower than what I'm using at the moment, it's already fairly annoying to turn around, having to lift up the mouse frequently.

EDIT - Just checked and apparently I changed the in-game sensitivity at some point, it's at 2.5.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 1170DPI and 3.6 in game won't? Not sure if I'd do better with much lower than what I'm using at the moment, it's already fairly annoying to turn around, having to lift up the mouse frequently.


Try this 




& Team Liquid really just picked Mirage against Flipsid3????

edit: thx dmasteR


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> You can tell the production team in this tournament told the staff; "Ok, no handshakes. CS players can't do handshakes, they don't _like_ handshakes. Just avoid them at all costs"
> 
> Then ptr goes up on stage and actually puts his hand out first haha






Well this makes sense now, I guess...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 1170DPI and 3.6 in-game won't? Not sure if I'd do better with much lower than what I'm using at the moment, it's already fairly annoying to turn around, having to lift up the mouse frequently.
> 
> EDIT - Just checked and apparently I changed the in-game sensitivity at some point, it's at 2.5.


The lower the sens along with DPI
(800 is recommended. 2 sens with 400 dpi is same as 1 sens with 800 dpi)
The more control, the more accuracy you have.

Invest in agood chair, a good desk and a good mousepad along with a mouse with good optical sensor. Laser is still garbage. Lower the sens every second match by .1 or .2 and eventually you become used to having "low" sens. And when you're used to low sens i.e. 1 you feel that sens is quite high.


----------



## iSlayer

I stopped paying attention for the last two months and Markeloff is no longer with Hellraiser?

Has Markeloff ever explained why he doesn't AWP any more? He was the best AWP in 1.6. Good finish from markeloff in the opening round







.

Put CS on my TV with my tablet streaming it, ty Chromecast. I wish the stream was in 60fps.

>Triple AWP setup
>not focusing on Markeloff
What are you doing

I wanted this to work out well for Flipsid3 because Markeloff is awping but at the same time, double AWP setups are just designed to be punished for their hubris.

OMG Adren with the position to watch mid while someone else is on the fence to clear underpass, probably one of the smartest things i've seen in CS in ages.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 1170DPI and 3.6 in-game won't? Not sure if I'd do better with much lower than what I'm using at the moment, it's already fairly annoying to turn around, having to lift up the mouse frequently.
> 
> EDIT - Just checked and apparently I changed the in-game sensitivity at some point, it's at 2.5.


1170 DPI and 2.5 sensitivity is extremely high. I have always used a pretty low sensitivity and at 400 DPI and 2 sensitivity I think it feels really fast. Which is ~0.68 sens with 1170 DPI. It's still fast enough to do a 180 easily.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Team Liquid really just picked Mirage against Flipsid3????
> 
> edit: thx dmasteR


Interesting, using the bisection method to narrow it down, makes sense, I'll give it a go.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The lower the sens along with DPI
> (800 is recommended. 2 sens with 400 dpi is same as 1 sens with 800 dpi)
> The more control, the more accuracy you have.
> 
> Invest in agood chair, a good desk and a good mousepad along with a mouse with good optical sensor. Laser is still garbage. Lower the sens every second match by .1 or .2 and eventually you become used to having "low" sens. And when you're used to low sens i.e. 1 you feel that sens is quite high.


Sadly I'm not at the point in my life where I have the budget or time spent in one place to worry about getting a new chair or desk, I'm finishing up my last year of university so I'm always moving back and forth between home and university.









As for my mouse, I use a Mionix Naos 5000, it needs replacing at some point in the near future, but I haven't decided what to replace it with yet, I like the shape of the mouse a lot, so maybe I'll just go for one of the updated Naos mice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 1170 DPI and 2.5 sensitivity is extremely high. I have always used a pretty low sensitivity and at 400 DPI and 2 sensitivity I think it feels really fast. Which is ~0.68 sens with 1170 DPI. It's still fast enough to do a 180 easily.


I know I should probably lower it, but at this point I'm not sure it's worth it as I only have a few weeks left of CS:GO playing time before I move back home to the land of terrible internet.









Also, played some Deathmatch earlier and tried crouching when you shoot, seemed to work well so I think I might keep doing that from now on.


----------



## Kyal

using 800dpi & 0.85 atm, how do you guys play with such high sens' fuark


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> using 800dpi & 0.85 atm, how do you guys play with such high sens' fuark


I'm a Silver so I guess "not very well" is the answer.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> using 800dpi & 0.85 atm, how do you guys play with such high sens' fuark


I got used to playing at a high sensitivity in CSS and other FPS games before CSGO. I remember always leaving the sensitivity in game on default while my DPI would be around 1850 or so.

My last rank was MGE, highest was DMG. Maybe if I played with a "normal" sensitivity I would be badge but meh.


----------



## LDV617

There's an NA player I think his name is Elige and he plays at like 6.0 800dpi something ridiculously high.

Its really a matter of muscle memory and preference. Lower sens is just generally more consistent/easier to control (especially on "off" days)


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> There's an NA player I think his name is Elige and he plays at like 6.0 800dpi something ridiculously high.
> 
> Its really a matter of muscle memory and preference. Lower sens is just generally more consistent/easier to control (especially on "off" days)


2.2 1800dpi iirc, it's insane.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> 2.2 1800dpi iirc, it's insane.


I think that's it as well and yea totally nuts. I could never even imagine playing cs like that lol.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> There's an NA player I think his name is Elige and he plays at like 6.0 800dpi something ridiculously high.
> 
> Its really a matter of muscle memory and preference. Lower sens is just generally more consistent/easier to control (especially on "off" days)
> 
> 
> 
> 2.2 1800dpi iirc, it's insane.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm actually playing around there with 1600 DPI and 3.75 in game now. Not sure why but im liking lower sensitivity on this new mouse than on my G400.


----------



## LDV617

Lets go Vox Eminor









The GHR on their team is perfect for top level CS


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Lets go Vox Eminor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GHR on their team is perfect for top level CS


GHR? Am I missing something?


----------



## LDV617




----------



## SheepMoose

Started with 1 $2 skin tonight with betting after selling everything. Now have $21 worth of skins since I've won my few bets tonight.







Mous > Kabum, and Vox both times. <3 Vox, no country bias.


----------



## LDV617

the cringe lol


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Does anyone else rage like a mother when they're doing poorly?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Does anyone else rage like a mother when they're doing poorly?


Used to, makes you play worse though. I only rage at griefers now.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Does anyone else rage like a mother when they're doing poorly?


Used to get annoyed in any game when I got killed, or if I was playing badly. Now I usually avoid it, because it makes me play a lot worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> the cringe lol


To be fair, sgares looked like he did it to take the piss out of ptr, fair play to him.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> To be fair, sgares looked like he did it to take the piss out of ptr, fair play to him.


Yea he's definitely trolling lol


----------



## iSlayer

Holy crap anyone watching FaceIt?

NBK with the swag7, happy with the CZ eco 3k, Kioshima with the 4k on a save and to top it off, Delpan is doing WORK with the AWP.

Edit: OVERTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT2: HOLY POOP HAPPY! Toss a smoke down to fake them out when he pops through the smoke and takes the round.

Edit3: Holy crap shoxie ruining NIP in the final round of first half overtime, Get_Right, Friberg and f0rest mowed down and he had NO RIGHT to pick up ANY of those frags.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Started with 1 $2 skin tonight with betting after selling everything. Now have $21 worth of skins since I've won my few bets tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mous > Kabum, and Vox both times. <3 Vox, no country bias.


I was really impressed with Vox to be honest. Though it's still only one event, and the event ran BO1's the whole time. Lets see how they do this time around at the Major as their performance at previous majors were unimpressive.


----------



## iSlayer

The followup video.




Edit: wow


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I was really impressed with Vox to be honest. Though it's still only one event, and the event ran BO1's the whole time. Lets see how they do this time around at the Major as their performance at previous majors were unimpressive.


I can tell you right now that they've been practicing a LOT. Since unity was released (a PUG system that's now dead), and FACIT/CEVO/ESEA being released after that, VOX have been playing a lot of games.

They're not Top 10 material, but they've improved since ESL one Cologne.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I can tell you right now that they've been practicing a LOT. Since unity was released (a PUG system that's now dead), and FACIT/CEVO/ESEA being released after that, VOX have been playing a lot of games.
> 
> They're not Top 10 material, but they've improved since ESL one Cologne.


Topgun plays more than 10hours a week and hes nutty xD
Topgun easily has the least amount of hours among any person close to his skill level i reckon


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Topgun plays more than 10hours a week and hes nutty xD
> Topgun easily has the least amount of hours among any person close to his skill level i reckon


If he's only playing 10 hours a week that is insane..

I'll never forget the first Vox highlight I saw where they run boosted on the knife round xD that was incredibly entertaining


----------



## chemicalfan

Shame NiP got rekt, they should have taken HR. Delpan was top fragging a lot too, but I doubt he's here to stay. Maikelele was top fragging too but he still got cut (sorry, "loaned out" lol). He was pretty crap for Orbit though, they got rolled by Property.

I missed what happened to Liquid? I thought they'd qualified but I must have missed where it went wrong?
Interesting that Titan are ranked 6th by Thoorin, and have been for a while, but had to fight tooth-and-nail to qualify for Katowice. Seems a hard one to justify to me. Still, I'm glad they made it, would have been sad not to see kennyS at another major. I mean, if that happened, if I were nV, I'd be swapping Smithz for him. Actually, don't know why they haven't done that already (maybe kennyS is an ass?)

Also, super impressed by chrisJ, he is OP. Shame mousesports didn't make it, but I feel that he was carrying them hard. Maybe he'd do well at Penta instead? Can't see that working though, can't visualise it.

Edit: Vox were awesome, you could tell they wanted it SO badly! I guess anyone would after flying 24 hours for 2 x BO1 games. Lol, that could have been a 48 hour round trip for 90 minutes of CS


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> If he's only playing 10 hours a week that is insane..
> 
> I'll never forget the first Vox highlight I saw where they run boosted on the knife round xD that was incredibly entertaining


prior to the event he played more than that, but usually he plays fairly little, he has around 1100hours in CSGO.









Not the first time they've flown to EU to play 2x BO1s, glad they shut up the haters saying they don't belong there etc after there poor performances at previous majors.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> prior to the event he played more than that, but usually he plays fairly little, he has around 1100hours in CSGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the first time they've flown to EU to play 2x BO1s, glad they shut up the haters saying they don't belong there etc after there poor performances at previous majors.


Wow that is really incredible. I have ~1500 hours and am nowhere close to that level. Did he play any other games in the franchise?

Personally, I thought they were just a filler team until I saw their first game. They amount of synergy / energy / compatibility on that team is insane. They will lose a close or important round, and instantly rebound and be happy. Just like Kabum (when they play good) they are a really entertaining team to watch. They bring that Aussie spirit for sure ^^


----------



## Caketaro

If anyone wants to play with me, message for my steam and cevo info


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> The followup video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOL that sequel. I've never seen that one before. "Hiko just needs to keep eating, and skadoodle will get a sweet ass hairdoo" hahahahaa


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Wow that is really incredible. I have ~1500 hours and am nowhere close to that level. Did he play any other games in the franchise?
> 
> Personally, I thought they were just a filler team until I saw their first game. They amount of synergy / energy / compatibility on that team is insane. They will lose a close or important round, and instantly rebound and be happy. Just like Kabum (when they play good) they are a really entertaining team to watch. They bring that Aussie spirit for sure ^^


1.6(I believe) & source. Played CGS in source iirc. My point was more that he plays so little but can keep such a high skill level, it's incredible.
JKS has been playing top level in australia since he was like 12 or something aswell. cool things to know about vox xD

Really hope the next event will allow 2 aus teams to go to the qualifiers, iM(Team Immunity) are #2 alongside vox, and are incredibly good aswell(handed vox there first offline lose in Australia).


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> 1.6(I believe) & source. Played CGS in source iirc. My point was more that he plays so little but can keep such a high skill level, it's incredible.
> JKS has been playing top level in australia since he was like 12 or something aswell. cool things to know about vox xD
> 
> Really hope the next event will allow 2 aus teams to go to the qualifiers, iM(Team Immunity) are #2 alongside vox, and are incredibly good aswell(handed vox there first offline lose in Australia).


That makes sense, it is incredible that he can keep up with other pros playing so little. Also that he can adapt to the GO mechanics / meta with only 1k hours after playing pro sauce :O

Would definitely be cool to see more out of Australia, it's a shame that their ISPs / geography are bound to hold them so far back when they clearly have talent (same goes to Brazil / SA)


----------



## chemicalfan

Meh, I think their performance in an offline tournament against the world's best is a fair measure of their performance. If they are the best, regardless of geography, it'll come out at the majors (not saying they are the best, but Katowice will be a good measure of how they fair in the world). What I mean, is that it doesn't matter who they play against regularly, or how often they play "competitively", it matters when they play against the best teams in the world. The fact those teams play each other regularly doesn't affect how good Vox are relative to them.

ALL of that said, I don't see Vox making it out of groups unless they play freakishly well, or somehow have an easy group draw (well, both of these things)


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Meh, I think their performance in an offline tournament against the world's best is a fair measure of their performance. If they are the best, regardless of geography, it'll come out at the majors (not saying they are the best, but Katowice will be a good measure of how they fair in the world). What I mean, is that it doesn't matter who they play against regularly, or how often they play "competitively", it matters when they play against the best teams in the world. The fact those teams play each other regularly doesn't affect how good Vox are relative to them.
> 
> ALL of that said, I don't see Vox making it out of groups unless they play freakishly well, or somehow have an easy group draw (well, both of these things)


Definitely agree here, look at a team like WeMadeFox (I believe that's the correct one) from Korea who always brought a strong game against the top teams in the world, even though they had nobody to practice against.

When SpunJ said "We're just gonna bring our own game" that gave me a lot of respect and hope for them, because they might show up with tactics and strats that haven't ever been played in top level CS, and they might actually work. It's very interesting when teams show up with this mentality, and do game changing things. (like Kabum on Mirage, even NBK tweeted about where he can download that Demo because he wanted to learn from them)


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> When SpunJ said "We're just gonna bring our own game" that gave me a lot of respect and hope for them, because they might show up with tactics and strats that haven't ever been played in top level CS, and they might actually work.


Do you mean stuff like "buy P90s & rush B!!!"?


----------



## LDV617

Lol god I hope not. I want more run boosting catapults and cheeky skybox smokes


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Lol god I hope not. I want more run boosting catapults and cheeky skybox smokes


That said, I would LOVE it if fnatic got done by it lol


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Do you mean stuff like "buy P90s & rush B!!!"?


Wow stop stealing my strats.

Also,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567118944642039808
Replace the *s with w and t and f.

Stupid word ban list...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Wow stop stealing my strats.
> 
> Also,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567118944642039808
> Also works.


----------



## Sikkamore

GTR vs NBK on A site on Inferno. GTR throws his pistol out from behind cover as a fake flash xD hahaha omg I laughed so hard! But so freaking smart of him to try it and it almost worked!


----------



## MR-e

nip vs nv, getright just on point is always entertaining with his clutch plays!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> GTR vs NBK on A site on Inferno. GTR throws his pistol out from behind cover as a fake flash xD hahaha omg I laughed so hard! But so freaking smart of him to try it and it almost worked!


Love this flash fake trick, my all time fav was swag vs kennys.




One of the most gorgeous 1v1 plays I've ever seen


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Love this flash fake trick, my all time fav was swag vs kennys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most gorgeous 1v1 plays I've ever seen


Hahahaha xD


----------



## LDV617




----------



## DizzlePro

150 cases later


----------



## lolllll117

What kind of knife did you get?


----------



## DizzlePro

Bayo doppler (phase1 i think)

[/U]


----------



## lolllll117




----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, very nice!

Also, I traded my Doppler Flip for a Stained Karambit.


----------



## LDV617

wow that is gorgeousssss


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Love this flash fake trick, my all time fav was swag vs kennys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most gorgeous 1v1 plays I've ever seen


That was awesome


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You don't have to replace anything in the link, Twitter just goes by the string of numbers, not the username, you could change the username to most anything, for example:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567118944642039808
> Also works.


I didn't bother clicking, just assumed the silly word filter would also censor text in the BBcode.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Love this flash fake trick, my all time fav was swag vs kennys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most gorgeous 1v1 plays I've ever seen


Forgot that was swag, should have guessed, he's good at throwing


----------



## dmasteR

Thought this was just hilarious. A package came from UPS and I had to sign it, so I was afk for the first 30-40 seconds on pistol round.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thought this was just hilarious. A package came from UPS and I had to sign it, so I was afk for the first 30-40 seconds on pistol round.


jesus. Were you playing against mg's? xD


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> jesus. Were you playing against mg's? xD


It was 4 Eagles 1 Badge.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It was 4 Eagles 1 Badge.


wow...


----------



## chemicalfan

VP rekt on Cobble last night, maybe they've been working on it as their ace up the sleeve?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> VP rekt on Cobble last night, maybe they've been working on it as their ace up the sleeve?


Hard to say they were truly that good at it. nV didnt even want to play anymore before the match even started. Kioshima was apparently really tired and just wanted it to end as quickly as possible.


----------



## chemicalfan

That's pretty weak for a pro team









Anyway, I think it's a smart idea for VP to focus on another map. They're unlikely to top fnatic or nV on maps like inferno or mirage that come up all the time, so maybe focus attention away from them (kinda like I do with dust2). Only problem is, cobble gets vetoed anyway - if it became VP's strength, it's just another reason to veto it.

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm actually warming to the new Cobblestone. I can't really point out why exactly, there's still plenty I hate about it, but it feels a little more focussed now. I still hate long (way too big), and the middle indoor parts still feel messy, but it's at a point where I'm almost ready to add it back into my comp pool (not that I play comp much at all anymore, but still)


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That's pretty weak for a pro team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think it's a smart idea for VP to focus on another map. They're unlikely to top fnatic or nV on maps like inferno or mirage that come up all the time, so maybe focus attention away from them (kinda like I do with dust2). Only problem is, cobble gets vetoed anyway - if it became VP's strength, it's just another reason to veto it.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this, but I'm actually warming to the new Cobblestone. I can't really point out why exactly, there's still plenty I hate about it, but it feels a little more focussed now. I still hate long (way too big), and the middle indoor parts still feel messy, but it's at a point where I'm almost ready to add it back into my comp pool (not that I play comp much at all anymore, but still)


I'm with you man..

I don't even enjoy Dust2 anymore - I'd rather work on lesser played maps etc.

I will give props to Valve for doing these missions and more or less forcing players to try new maps - it at least gives some variety and gives new maps a chance to become competitive.


----------



## LDV617

After playing only CEVO / ESEA for a month or so, I played some mm yesterday and went from MGE to DMG with 6 wins in a row, then a tie to rank me up.

It's very interesting to play on a client for a long period of time then switch over. Immediately you notice dramatic drops in; individual player skill, player dedication, communication, and team work.

Yet you see dramatic increase in; hackusations, leavers, whiners, and bad pre-teams.

I think I'll break from mm again until I get a solid 12-15rws for feb &/or march then come back to get my eagle









EDIT: Although I'm with ya'll that nV had a bad attitude against nip, I think it's unavoidable. Thorin is correct in the thought that these top tier teams don't need online play. They play too much, and LAN is the only thing that matters to the org / players because that's where the money is. They should really step down from more and more online events, and force tournament organizers to do more and more LAN events.


----------



## iSlayer

How much is ESEA? 128 tic would be nice.


----------



## LDV617

It comes down to roughly $6/month, I buy the 3 month package for $15. Playing in leagues is extra, but I can't imagine that open/IM cost very much

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kl9kca

This might be the funniest steam profile around ^


----------



## iSlayer

Ahahahahahahhaa. I wonder how he racked all those VAC bans up.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> It comes down to roughly $6/month, I buy the 3 month package for $15. Playing in leagues is extra, but I can't imagine that open/IM cost very much
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/kl9kca
> 
> This might be the funniest steam profile around ^


I love how his featured badge is 'Vacation Veteran'. I'm guessing because they've got a ton of achievements and not much time played, all the bans are from running SAM while in a VAC secured game.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> After playing only CEVO / ESEA for a month or so, I played some mm yesterday and went from MGE to DMG with 6 wins in a row, then a tie to rank me up.
> 
> It's very interesting to play on a client for a long period of time then switch over. Immediately you notice dramatic drops in; individual player skill, player dedication, communication, and team work.
> 
> Yet you see dramatic increase in; hackusations, leavers, whiners, and bad pre-teams.
> 
> I think I'll break from mm again until I get a solid 12-15rws for feb &/or march then come back to get my eagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Although I'm with ya'll that nV had a bad attitude against nip, I think it's unavoidable. Thorin is correct in the thought that these top tier teams don't need online play. They play too much, and LAN is the only thing that matters to the org / players because that's where the money is. They should really step down from more and more online events, and force tournament organizers to do more and more LAN events.


Question - would you recommend ESEA premium to an intermediate player? I guess what I mean to say is, I really want to play in the environment you described, but I don't want to get flamed or trash talked for missing a shot once in a while or not knowing a call-out or strat on a specific map.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Question - would you recommend ESEA premium to an intermediate player? I guess what I mean to say is, I really want to play in the environment you described, but I don't want to get flamed or trash talked for missing a shot once in a while or not knowing a call-out or strat on a specific map.


I would recommend it to any player. CEVO might be a better place to start (because it's free) but then after your used to the way people play, move up to ESEA.

ESEA doesn't allow you to pick maps, you basically vote for maps, due to this you'll get games where you don't know the maps/call outs. People are understanding if you tell them you don't know/like the map, and they'll help you.

If your new to ESEA, just don't play at the beginning of the month. The way their MM works, they match you up against people with similar RWS for that month (or that's what I've been told). This means at the beginning of the month when everyone's RWS resets, you'll be placed against a broad skill group. But mid-end of the month, you're placed against people closer to your performance level.

I remember in Jan (I think) my first game Shazham was on my team xD ezpz he was a cool guy, very quiet though.

With all that being said, ESEA can be intimidating at first, it's a lot different than MM. You just have to play and get used to it. Don't ignore the people flaming you, learn from them. If they are better than you and flaming you on a specific reason/play, question them and find out why they're doing it. Everyone hates the people that don't try to improve, but if you ask what you did wrong and what you could've done better, people respect that.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I will give props to Valve for doing these missions and more or less forcing players to try new maps - it at least gives some variety and gives new maps a chance to become competitive.


REALLY hope for the next operation, they focus less on Mirage & Dust 2, and more on Overpass & Cobblestone









Wonder what they'll do with Season & Train post-Vanguard? Do you think they'll get promoted to the main pool somehow, or just fade back into obscurity (from an MM perspective)?


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I would recommend it to any player. CEVO might be a better place to start (because it's free) but then after your used to the way people play, move up to ESEA.
> 
> ESEA doesn't allow you to pick maps, you basically vote for maps, due to this you'll get games where you don't know the maps/call outs. People are understanding if you tell them you don't know/like the map, and they'll help you.
> 
> If your new to ESEA, just don't play at the beginning of the month. The way their MM works, they match you up against people with similar RWS for that month (or that's what I've been told). This means at the beginning of the month when everyone's RWS resets, you'll be placed against a broad skill group. But mid-end of the month, you're placed against people closer to your performance level.
> 
> I remember in Jan (I think) my first game Shazham was on my team xD ezpz he was a cool guy, very quiet though.
> 
> With all that being said, ESEA can be intimidating at first, it's a lot different than MM. You just have to play and get used to it. Don't ignore the people flaming you, learn from them. If they are better than you and flaming you on a specific reason/play, question them and find out why they're doing it. Everyone hates the people that don't try to improve, but if you ask what you did wrong and what you could've done better, people respect that.


Thanks for the info d00d! Yeah I've always dabbled in CS off and on for the past 10 years, but after getting back into GO after not playing for a year something clicked with me and I'm taking it a bit more serious now and would really like to learn the strats\playstyles you see in pro matches.

I'll take your suggestions!


----------



## chemicalfan

Is anyone getting involved in HLTV's Dreamteam thing for FACEIT? If we've got a few people, might be fun to start an OCN private league on there


----------



## Oczoq5445

Edit: delete


----------



## Paradigm84

Well, in theory, the most severe effect it could have is completely crashing the item economy. Skins, knives, cases, keys and other items only have value as long as enough people believe they have value. If items could be duplicated ad infinitum, then the idea of rarity goes out the window, and suddenly many people won't want to pay the high prices we're seeing for stuff like Dragon Lores and blue gems. Just look at the old Zimbabwean dollar, a lack of belief that the currency would remain stable and keep it's worth meant that the currency completely crashed, rendering a Zimbabwean dollar far less valuable than even the raw material it was printed on.

However, I'm not sure items would be duplicated to such a large degree that the entire economy would crash. If the people duplicating the items still charge relatively high prices for them, (e.g. 750 keys for a 1250 key item), then although the items could in theory be duplicated as many times as desired, there would still be a lack of availability in circulation (due to the high price tag), and instead the price might drop initially as the fakes become more prominent, but then stabilise at a lower price. Of course, if you could somehow prove that the item you have is an authentic unboxed item and not a copy, then in theory they could still hold decent value.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Well, in theory, the most severe effect it could have is completely crashing the item economy. Skins, knives, cases, keys and other items only have value as long as enough people believe they have value. If items could be duplicated ad infinitum, then the idea of rarity goes out the window, and suddenly many people won't want to pay the high prices we're seeing for stuff like Dragon Lores and blue gems. Just look at the old Zimbabwean dollar, a lack of belief that the currency would remain stable and keep it's worth meant that the currency completely crashed, rendering a Zimbabwean dollar far less valuable than even the raw material it was printed on.
> 
> However, I'm not sure items would be duplicated to such a large degree that the entire economy would crash. If the people duplicating the items still charge relatively high prices for them, (e.g. 750 keys for a 1250 key item), then although the items could in theory be duplicated as many times as desired, there would still be a lack of availability in circulation (due to the high price tag), and instead the price might drop initially as the fakes become more prominent, but then stabilise at a lower price. Of course, if you could somehow prove that the item you have is an authentic unboxed item and not a copy, then in theory they could still hold decent value.


You're getting at exactly how diamonds work, which is a very smart thing.

Simply put, ideally if you're in such a scenario with extreme dominance of supply in the market, you don't want to flood it, you want to maintain it and slowly parcel it off so as not to de-value the product.

Also, if people were caught duping items, they can expect Valve wouldn't be happy. I imagine lawyers might have to get involved.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I imagine lawyers might have to get involved.


I doubt it. Lots of people have talked about duping / case fixing .exe's etc. But in most cases the .exe is a trojan/botnet or something that will eventually get you VAC banned.

Soon the "dupers" (if they exist) will just get trade banned and that's that.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, in theory they could completely crash the economy by creating huge numbers of duplicates, but they'd have to be idiots to do this as:


It would cut off their source of income
Large numbers of rare items suddenly appearing would get attention
Current channels for distributing items might not be sufficient to disperse the items quickly.


----------



## w35t

Dat Fnatic comback vs NiP! 12-3 at the half for NiP, Fnatic wins in OT 15-19.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Dat Fnatic comback vs NiP! 12-3 at the half for NiP, Fnatic wins in OT 15-19.


Oh damn! I'll have to watch the re-broadcast!


----------



## LDV617

Does anyone else follow Cro_ on twitter?

This guy has lost his mind xD


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Does anyone else follow Cro_ on twitter?
> 
> This guy has lost his mind xD


I don't think he had one to begin with


----------



## iSlayer

With a name like cro, what can one expect?

(Joke is crow1887 who is also madddddd)


----------



## LDV617

Well met lol.

I'm quite certain he is going to be the first CS player sponsored by Brazzers / YP, since there were some rumors in the air before the ex-iBP ban


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't think he had one to begin with


Hahaha hard to disagree with you on that one lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Does anyone else follow Cro_ on twitter?
> 
> This guy has lost his mind xD


Legend. Legend like-minded.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Does anyone else follow Cro_ on twitter?
> 
> This guy has lost his mind xD


How does he even have the stamina? Boggles my mind


----------



## killuchen

I remember when he played D3 lol. What a trip!


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Well met lol.
> 
> I'm quite certain he is going to be the first CS player sponsored by Brazzers / YP, since there were some rumors in the air before the ex-iBP ban


Tbh that's an accomplishment.


----------



## w35t

Ran into a serious problem. Noticed recently that even though my monitor is set to 120Hz, for some reason in CS:GO it locks to 60Hz. Still getting 300fps in game, or in menu screen, but turn on v-sync, and it's 60fps, go back to desktop, 120hz confirmed working. ***


----------



## LDV617

Try adding -freq 120 to the startup options in steam


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is anyone getting involved in HLTV's Dreamteam thing for FACEIT? If we've got a few people, might be fun to start an OCN private league on there


Sorry to bump my own post (what a douche), but apparently Faceit starts tomorrow so time is of the essence here! Nice notice HLTV









Any interest?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Valve, takes notes please. We could use a UI interface like this eventually.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Valve, takes notes please. We could use a UI interface like this eventually.


Is that a weapon-specific crosshair option I see at the top? Valve pls.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Valve, takes notes please. We could use a UI interface like this eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a weapon-specific crosshair option I see at the top? Valve pls.
Click to expand...

Yes, and on top of that, you have 18 different crosshairs which you can combine together to make your ultimate crosshair.



It's amazing what a small indie team can do in a month over what valve still hasn't even bothered to try.


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567850504837079040
Mirage2 Hype???


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567850504837079040
> Mirage2 Hype???


Woah, is that going to be a thing?


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Valve, takes notes please. We could use a UI interface like this eventually.


This is fantastic!

Yes, there are online crosshair generators for CS, but it's a bunch of extra steps, then pasting it in your autoexec.cfg or dev console etc.


----------



## Shanenanigans

CS should not have a crosshair customizer in game. I think it's a terrible idea. The game is supposed to be simple.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> CS should not have a crosshair customizer in game. I think it's a terrible idea. The game is supposed to be simple.


You already have simple with the five or six presets available.
Why not also make it simple for those of us who want a different crosshair? We have to use a crosshair generator website, or do trial-and-error experiments via the dev console if we want something different.


----------



## chemicalfan

@Shanenanigans
Do you use a custom crosshair, or just one of the standard ones?
I'd argue that if you do use a custom crosshair, if functionality existed to generate it in-game, you would have used that rather than a 3rd-party website, back when you first made it.

That said, I really don't want the devs using any time on that kind of thing, I want them to focus on making the gameplay better.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That said, I really don't want the devs using any time on that kind of thing, I want them to focus on making the gameplay better.


This. So many other things that need attention (pistol balance, first shot inaccuracy, match making, jumping hit boxes, train, goofy ct hats etc)


----------



## chemicalfan

Oh, they need to fix that "stuck on smoke grenade while spectating" bug that affects casting all the time, it is SO annoying


----------



## LDV617

I thought they just fixed that with the pre-katowice patch


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> You already have simple with the five or six presets available.
> Why not also make it simple for those of us who want a different crosshair? We have to use a crosshair generator website, or do trial-and-error experiments via the dev console if we want something different.


Then it wouldn't be simple anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> @Shanenanigans
> Do you use a custom crosshair, or just one of the standard ones?
> I'd argue that if you do use a custom crosshair, if functionality existed to generate it in-game, you would have used that rather than a 3rd-party website, back when you first made it.
> 
> That said, I really don't want the devs using any time on that kind of thing, I want them to focus on making the gameplay better.


I use a custom crosshair. Have used one since source. I prefer typing in the commands rather than putting it in my autoexec at LAN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> This. So many other things that need attention (pistol balance, first shot inaccuracy, match making, jumping hit boxes, train, goofy ct hats etc)


Thank God someone knows what really need to be fixed.

--

I forgot to mention. Last I checked, games like Battlefield and such didn't have such crosshair flexibility did they? Just because CS is flexible in this fashion doesn't mean they should add an entire crosshair setting. Newbies won't even understand what's going on.


----------



## w35t

I actually managed to place some bets today. CSGL hasn't worked for me in quite some time lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I thought they just fixed that with the pre-katowice patch


I saw it happen yesterday but I think it was pre-patched or something, they mentioned something about it. There also wasn't the flash indicator or 3rd person chase of smokes.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I forgot to mention. Last I checked, games like Battlefield and such didn't have such crosshair flexibility did they? Just because CS is flexible in this fashion doesn't mean they should add an entire crosshair setting. Newbies won't even understand what's going on.


I don't think BF is a fair comparison because that's all about ADS rather than hipfire. What we have now works well enough, people that want a different crosshair can easily find the commands for it - there's loads of guides out there.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I don't think BF is a fair comparison because that's all about ADS rather than hipfire. What we have now works well enough, people that want a different crosshair can easily find the commands for it - there's loads of guides out there.


Exactly my point. I haven't played CoD in ages, so I wouldn't know the flexibility in that. Next best example was BF.


----------



## chemicalfan

Saw a match yesterday (nV, I think?) that had the new flash indicator, and also the "stuck on smoke" problem. They'll fix it, it's just a temporary annoyance I'm sure.

Re: crosshairs in other FPS games - they are a lot less relevant, as run-and-gun is actually possible without the accuracy going down the pan. This is why when people switch from COD to CS, they get owned, then get good at CS, then switch back to COD and own there. The entire game isn't easier, but the aiming and peeking mechanics are so crucial in CS, they just make you a better player in BF/COD.


----------



## LDV617

No matter how hard they try they will never make a GUI for ch customization that everyone will like. I think it's better to take the L and make everyone use the console / third party apps.

Isn't it also better for the community that way? People have to invest time and energy to get what they want, and you see developers doing more and more of that everyday.

Also familiarizing yourself with console commands is extremely rewarding. You can learn interesting quirks about the game through sv_cheats 1 in offline lobbies, that you would never find otherwise.


----------



## w35t

I don't think it would be a huge investment of resources to have something like that, at the same time it's not really that big of deal. What I would like to see more than anything is some comprehensive stats, like, how many frags with each weapon & headshot %, win % on each map, etc.


----------



## LDV617

This Vox Eminor AMA is hilarious xD

And I just don't think the game needs more 'fluff'. I think it still has problems with the actual game mechanics that need to be worked out before they continue building out the 'fluff'.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Saw a match yesterday (nV, I think?) that had the new flash indicator, and also the "stuck on smoke" problem. They'll fix it, it's just a temporary annoyance I'm sure.
> 
> Re: crosshairs in other FPS games - they are a lot less relevant, as run-and-gun is actually possible without the accuracy going down the pan. This is why when people switch from COD to CS, they get owned, then get good at CS, then switch back to COD and own there. The entire game isn't easier, but the aiming and peeking mechanics are so crucial in CS, they just make you a better player in BF/COD.


The new flash indicator is kinda nifty.

Well i'm already good at CoD, i'm just trying to get decent at CS. So far nothing from CS has helped with CoD, and lean is A LOT more relevant in CoD i'd say.


----------



## w35t

Found this the other day reading through some older some older pages lol...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> As long as they don't even think about adding those silly hats from tf2!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I highly doubt there will be hats. Valve's been working very hard with the competitive scene, and hats would just be silly even if they did nothing.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I don't think it would be a huge investment of resources to have something like that, at the same time it's not really that big of deal. What I would like to see more than anything is some comprehensive stats, like, how many frags with each weapon & headshot %, win % on each map, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That said, I really don't want the devs using any time on that kind of thing, I want them to focus on making the gameplay better.
> 
> 
> 
> This. So many other things that need attention (pistol balance, first shot inaccuracy, match making, jumping hit boxes, train, goofy ct hats etc)
Click to expand...

Yeah I'd have to agree, there are more important things right now to fix, such as the stuff you listed. I just want them to eventually add something like what I posted in the game, after most of the current major issues are fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Found this the other day reading through some older some older pages lol...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> As long as they don't even think about adding those silly hats from tf2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I highly doubt there will be hats. Valve's been working very hard with the competitive scene, and hats would just be silly even if they did nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Haha yep, going through old posts are quiet entertaining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's just gonna be an easier version of CSS basically.
> Although I'm not saying that's bad, for me it's good cause I'm not that great at CSS.
> /thread
> 
> 
> 
> Again, another individual who hasn't played the game yet is already making assumptions on how skill based the game is.
Click to expand...

Didn't even know there was a open/closed alpha/beta during this time, but to be fair, on launch CSGO did mostly feel like an updated CSS, well, to me anyways.


----------



## iSlayer

"knock knock

who's there?

it's black ddk, lemme inspect your computer"

Edit: the Vox AMA is pretty good beans.

Edit2: Allu maybe picked up by NiP? This is huge for him.


----------



## LDV617

I think adding those rules is a good precaution by FaceIT. Might never come into play, but if we have another onliner (like Emilio for example) they can do a solid investigation. I don't see why all leagues don't have ToS clauses for RDP/Teamviewer sessions with an Anti-Cheat Tech who can scan the processes / RAM / etc. for suspicious activity.

edit: LOL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567931686228328448


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/14290-allu-steps-in-for-nip

Allu as a Stand-In for NiP. Interesting considering he isn't Swedish...

Looks like Allu will be playing for NiP today against Titan. This should be interesting! KennyS vs Allu


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I think adding those rules is a good precaution by FaceIT. Might never come into play, but if we have another onliner (like Emilio for example) they can do a solid investigation. I don't see why all leagues don't have ToS clauses for RDP/Teamviewer sessions with an Anti-Cheat Tech who can scan the processes / RAM / etc. for suspicious activity.
> 
> edit: LOL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565768308180254721
> So bad lol


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14290-allu-steps-in-for-nip
> 
> Allu as a Stand-In for NiP. Interesting considering he isn't Swedish...
> 
> Looks like Allu will be playing for NiP today against Titan. This should be interesting! KennyS vs Allu


Someone said he set a profile somewhere to playing for NiP.

I don't have time to watch his match RIP.

Beat of luck to all.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565768308180254721
> So bad lol


HAHAHA That takes the cake


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14290-allu-steps-in-for-nip
> 
> Allu as a Stand-In for NiP. Interesting considering he isn't Swedish...
> 
> Looks like Allu will be playing for NiP today against Titan. This should be interesting! KennyS vs Allu


Finns learn Swedish in school, so there's that.


----------



## lolllll117

I laughed so hard when Skream came in as a substitute for Happy during the VS vs. LDLC game...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Finns learn Swedish in school, so there's that.


Hmm Interesting then, guess that might be enough then?






NiP vs Titan starting NOW!


----------



## gonX

allu is a pretty interesting player. Went 7-1 at one point on T side, wrecking everyone. Might be a better candidate than Maikelele, but NiP has very good dust2 strats, so it's hard to compare.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> allu is a pretty interesting player. Went 7-1 at one point on T side, wrecking everyone. Might be a better candidate than Maikelele, but NiP has very good dust2 strats, so it's hard to compare.


Ya, still too early to say, but he did a solid job this match. Still hard to say as again they most likely haven't been able to get enough practice in with him.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Finns learn Swedish in school, so there's that.


Yeah, I was just about to point that out.

I highly doubt they have trouble communicating in Swedish amongst each other.


----------



## PolyMorphist

fsdilufgio gaoisdfh iudsaog Kenny's 3v1


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> fsdilufgio gaoisdfh iudsaog Kenny's 3v1


Some good no-scope action there


----------



## PsYcHo29388

If you want to turn the main menu into a horror based game, put host_timescale 0.4 into the console and enjoy


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> fsdilufgio gaoisdfh iudsaog Kenny's 3v1


I need some vidya of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I laughed so hard when Skream came in as a substitute for Happy during the VS vs. LDLC game...


Lol what the heck.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I need some vidya of that.


This one I believe:


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I think adding those rules is a good precaution by FaceIT. Might never come into play, but if we have another onliner (like Emilio for example) they can do a solid investigation. I don't see why all leagues don't have ToS clauses for RDP/Teamviewer sessions with an Anti-Cheat Tech who can scan the processes / RAM / etc. for suspicious activity.
> 
> edit: LOL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567931686228328448


Because it's equivalent to streaming?


----------



## chemicalfan

Did anyone watch summit's stream last night (afternoon for you Americans!)?
Was hilarious, he must of gotten hundreds of dollars of donations with people talking about taking a dump, it was so funny! He is a legend


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Because it's equivalent to streaming?


What do you mean by this? You can find so much more through a RDP session than you can from watching a stream? Think about FODDER lol


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What do you mean by this? You can find so much more through a RDP session than you can from watching a stream? Think about FODDER lol


You mean the best pro in the world?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What do you mean by this? You can find so much more through a RDP session than you can from watching a stream? Think about FODDER lol


Haha no, I meant like upload bandwidth is a little hard to come by in India, so streaming is out of the question. Now that I thought about it, Teamviewer enables mouse and keyboard control, which could mess things up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> You mean the best pro in the world?


Wait, while I get up from the floor.


----------



## LDV617

Love that parody lol.

One of my greatest accomplishments to date is an MM game that had FODDER in it. We were on the same team, and he was blatantly toggling the first half. In the second half I went from bottom to top of the scoreboard, and at the end he said I was cheating because of a few sketchy AWP shots. I've never felt more complimented in my life xD

Here's a clip from one of the rounds;


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha no, I meant like upload bandwidth is a little hard to come by in India, so streaming is out of the question. Now that I thought about it, Teamviewer enables mouse and keyboard control, which could mess things up.


Well if they thought you were cheating they could call a pause and RDP in to investigate. I'm not suggesting they stay in through the game, just to have a look when needed. Similar to having an admin show up at your door, it's not like they are going to come and watch you play a full match, that doesn't help catch anybody. More likely that they come in and start looking through your filesystem / task manager.


----------



## dmasteR

I got to map test Santorini and Mirage2 last night. Both very interesting layouts. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to take any Screenshots. Not sure if they're good for competitive play for CS:GO, but both maps are decent from what I could tell 10 manning on them.


----------



## w35t

Oh how I wish I put more than $0.10 on Mouz. How in the hell did they pull of a win vs. Fnatic on their home map?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I got to map test Santorini and Mirage2 last night. Both very interesting layouts. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to take any Screenshots. Not sure if they're good for competitive play for CS:GO, but both maps are decent from what I could tell 10 manning on them.


Super Jealous! although i guess i will get my chance to play on it eventually along with everyone else








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Oh how I wish I put more than $0.10 on Mouz. How in the hell did they pull of a win vs. Fnatic on their home map?


Not sure, but same for me. whenever the odds are like 10-90 i always put throwaway skins on the underdog.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Oh how I wish I put more than $0.10 on Mouz. How in the hell did they pull of a win vs. Fnatic on their home map?


I put 1.5 usd on them D


----------



## w35t

The only one I put a decent amount on today was nv vs titan, and they lost of course from a 10-5 lead at the half. Garbage ct side, very disappointing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> The only one I put a decent amount on today was nv vs titan, and they lost of course from a 10-5 lead at the half. Garbage ct side, very disappointing.


I've said it for awhile now, but I think EnvyUS/ex-LDLC is honestly completely overrated. Back when they were winning often they had a huge advantage by often losing pistol round and eco'ing the other team. That seems to never happen anymore for them as teams are playing smarter against pistols. At least the top teams are, and it seems to be hurting EnvyUs a lot.

I think this team suffers a issue with roles though as well. Shox AWP'ing, Shox IGL sometimes, Happy IGL other times. The inconsistency of NBK really hurts them on certain matches.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've said it for awhile now, but I think EnvyUS/ex-LDLC is honestly completely overrated. Back when they were winning often they had a huge advantage by often losing pistol round and eco'ing the other team. That seems to never happen anymore for them as teams are playing smarter against pistols. At least the top teams are, and it seems to be hurting EnvyUs a lot.
> 
> I think this team suffers a issue with roles though as well. Shox AWP'ing, Shox IGL sometimes, Happy IGL other times. The inconsistency of NBK really hurts them on certain matches.


Well NBK does use duelies, so who would've guessed he could be a bit inconsistent







.

I still like Envy. VP is my favorite though.


----------



## w35t

I take that back, I put a decent amount on TSM also, that went south too. I quit.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've said it for awhile now, but I think EnvyUS/ex-LDLC is honestly completely overrated. Back when they were winning often they had a huge advantage by often losing pistol round and eco'ing the other team. That seems to never happen anymore for them as teams are playing smarter against pistols. At least the top teams are, and it seems to be hurting EnvyUs a lot.
> 
> I think this team suffers a issue with roles though as well. Shox AWP'ing, Shox IGL sometimes, Happy IGL other times. The inconsistency of NBK really hurts them on certain matches.
> 
> 
> 
> Well NBK does use duelies, so who would've guessed he could be a bit inconsistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I still like Envy. VP is my favorite though.
Click to expand...

VP is my favorite as well, even though their performance can sometimes be depressing.

I mean, their team consists of the majority of the golden 5! how could i not like them?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I got to map test Santorini and Mirage2 last night. Both very interesting layouts. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to take any Screenshots. Not sure if they're good for competitive play for CS:GO, but both maps are decent from what I could tell 10 manning on them.


I've been eyeballing Mirage2 for a while. In your opinion, what map does it play like the most?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> edit: LOL
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567931686228328448


Keyboard warriors, on the internet, everything is the truth.

Love the kids believing in it lol.


----------



## kbros

How much do you guys think a FN Souvenir PP Bizon Brass is worth? It's the only one.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> How much do you guys think a FN Souvenir PP Bizon Brass is worth? It's the only one.


MW is €9.36

So... 20+.
Just put it at 398.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Keyboard warriors, on the internet, everything is the truth.
> 
> Love the kids believing in it lol.


Just glance over his other tweets. lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I've been eyeballing Mirage2 for a while. In your opinion, what map does it play like the most?


There's really not much of a map that reminds me similar to Mirage2. Layout is very unique, to the point it may not even be good for competitive play as the map design is too "complex" if you understand what I mean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Keyboard warriors, on the internet, everything is the truth.
> 
> Love the kids believing in it lol.


If you actually have watched Cro, what he's done is actually extremely believable. The guy spends a unbelievable amount of money just on CS:GO cases. $2-3000 dollars worth in fact every week, there was even a period of time where he would spend $1000 just on Cobblestone Cases on top of another $1000 the same night on regular cases.

Update out
Quote:


> [SPECTATING]
> In the spectator panel, if one of the players has a knife as their only and primary weapon, the appropriate knife icon will now show.
> Fixed some icon visibility issues in the spectator panel.
> Fixed GOTV camera sticking on followed smokes if the thrower died when following.
> [LINUX]
> "Play Audio When Game In Background" now works on Linux (found in the Audio Options).
> [MISC]
> Fixed all links to Steam Market to use market tags.
> Message boxes now support longer strings.
> Replaced 'Just Trolling' sticker.
> [MAPS]
> Cache
> Fixed a pixel-walk bug.
> Season
> Allowed players to boost onto upper A.
> Fixed an issue with flashbangs by squeaky door.
> Slowed down fan spinning speed in vents.
> Improved FPS by B bombsite.
> Fixed some clipping issues.
> Fixed some bomb stuck spots.
> Fixed an issue with CT spawn points being too close together.
> Fixed some pixel-walking issues.
> Cobblestone
> Fixed some exploits and unintended boosts.
> Further optimizations.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's really not much of a map that reminds me similar to Mirage2. Layout is very unique, to the point it may not even be good for competitive play as the map design is too "complex" if you understand what I mean.
> If you actually have watched Cro, what he's done is actually extremely believable. The guy spends a unbelievable amount of money just on CS:GO cases. $2-3000 dollars worth in fact every week, there was even a period of time where he would spend $1000 just on Cobblestone Cases on top of another $1000 the same night on regular cases.


I know who Cro is. Guy has alot of money. So spending lots of money on CSGO means what he says is true? Logic, flawless!
No one can do 9 women/day that, your body isnt fast enough to replenish.

Try tugging yourself >5 times during <24h.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I know who Cro is. Guy has alot of money. So spending lots of money on CSGO means what he says is true? Logic, flawless!
> No one can do 9 women/day that, your body isnt fast enough to replenish.
> 
> Try tugging yourself >5 times during <24h.


I'm not saying it's true. I'm saying it's believable. I also wasn't so much referring to the 9 woman a day comment. Regardless it's offtopic









It's a NA FaceIT night. 




C9 vs Lunatik Going on right now. C9 plays Elevate afterwards on the new Cobble. Should be interesting seeing a NA team playing the new Cobble as I don't think any NA team has had any practice at all on it yet.

http://www.hltv.org/news/14297-esl-one-cologne-with-250000

Looks like this is not funded by Valve. Interesting.... That arena is insane!


----------



## zemco999

dmaster subbing for denial esports!


----------



## Paradigm84

Go dmasteR!


----------



## fragamemnon

woop woop


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmaster subbing for denial esports!


Came in for like 4 rounds and got 4 kills, haha. Was nice coming in as a stand-in for my old team. Guaranteed them the win that they were going to get anyways!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmaster subbing for denial esports!
> 
> 
> 
> Came in for like 4 rounds and got 4 kills, haha. Was nice coming in as a stand-in for my old team. Guaranteed them the win that they were going to get anyways!
Click to expand...

Nice! Wish I could have watched haha.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Well NBK does use duelies, so who would've guessed he could be a bit inconsistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey, no hating on the dualies!!!

They have the sexiest skins!









On a serious note, they do rock on the CT pistol round on some maps if you play the right position. Nothing else can shut down a glock train like dualies can, those 30 rounds are a lifesaver! Well, as long as you can shoot for the head anyway
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Came in for like 4 rounds and got 4 kills, haha. Was nice coming in as a stand-in for my old team. Guaranteed them the win that they were going to get anyways!


Nice work dude!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmaster subbing for denial esports!


Awww i missed it!


----------



## LDV617

damn I fell asleep after the pause thinking it wasn't worth watching









Missed the dmasteR hype


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I've realised that the only way to get a knife is to buy one. Opening cases is out (far too unlikely), trading is out (would take FAR too long), and betting has been a dismal failure for me (wiped out before I had even $2 in my account!).
> 
> Question now is, when the day comes to hit the button, which method is most cost effective?
> 
> 1) Buy one outright from Steam Market
> 2) Buy ~20 keys from Steam Market, then trade them for knife
> 3) Buy ~20 keys from trader (for cash), then trade those for knife
> 4) Some other plan


Just referring to an old post, at the time the overwhelming suggestion was option 3 - fair enough.
Is there a reliable place that I could find out how many keys each knife is worth (and therefore, how many I actually need to buy)?


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> VP is my favorite as well, even though their performance can sometimes be depressing.
> 
> I mean, their team consists of the majority of the golden 5! how could i not like them?


Pasza is probably one of my favorite personalities ever, egotistical as he is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I know who Cro is. Guy has alot of money. So spending lots of money on CSGO means what he says is true? Logic, flawless!
> No one can do 9 women/day that, your body isnt fast enough to replenish.
> 
> Try tugging yourself >5 times during <24h.


Not a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm not saying it's true. I'm saying it's believable. I also wasn't so much referring to the 9 woman a day comment. Regardless it's offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a NA FaceIT night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C9 vs Lunatik Going on right now. C9 plays Elevate afterwards on the new Cobble. Should be interesting seeing a NA team playing the new Cobble as I don't think any NA team has had any practice at all on it yet.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14297-esl-one-cologne-with-250000
> 
> Looks like this is not funded by Valve. Interesting.... That arena is insane!


New Cobble is atrocious IMO. I'm not sure if teams just haven't quite adapted to it and it needs playing so the meta develops or the map is just fundamentally crappy.

Which is a shame, I liked Cobble in source.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmaster subbing for denial esports!


I missed it RIP.


----------



## lolllll117

Haha, oh yeah how could i forget about pasha? I love watching his streams just because of his quirky personality.

and Neo. With a name like that i half expect him to do this every round:


----------



## funkmetal

Well, back to Gold Nova Master after making MG2 then it was loss after loss after loss. Finally deranked after back to back games against cheaters. It's odd that I can destroy and usually top frag and score on my GN2 smurf while playing against GN4-MG2 players but when I am on my main I can't do the same. And if I play ESEA I get yelled at by people because "Why would a MG play esea, you're not good enough. Go back to matchmaking" I think a break from CS would be good for me at this point. Now that I'm getting back into streaming different games may be good for me. I've been enjoying The Crew lately, does anyone else play on PC?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Well, back to Gold Nova Master after making MG2 then it was loss after loss after loss. Finally deranked after back to back games against cheaters. It's odd that I can destroy and usually top frag and score on my GN2 smurf while playing against GN4-MG2 players but when I am on my main I can't do the same. And if I play ESEA I get yelled at by people because "Why would a MG play esea, you're not good enough. Go back to matchmaking" I think a break from CS would be good for me at this point. Now that I'm getting back into streaming different games may be good for me. I've been enjoying The Crew lately, does anyone else play on PC?


I'm kind of in the same boat. Every time I played MM back in the day I felt like I was playing against people of much greater skill level but their rank was always similar to mine, then sometimes I would play on my alt and I would have no problem getting frags against people of same or higher skill groups, but I would still lose because during half time someone always seemed to turn their cheats on.

ESEA, CEVO, FACEIT...All of those are out of the question as I don't want to pay for a service if I get paired with people who are similar to those in MM.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm kind of in the same boat. Every time I played MM back in the day I felt like I was playing against people of much greater skill level but their rank was always similar to mine, then sometimes I would play on my alt and I would have no problem getting frags against people of same or higher skill groups, but I would still lose because during half time someone always seemed to turn their cheats on.
> 
> ESEA, CEVO, FACEIT...All of those are out of the question as I don't want to pay for a service if I get paired with people who are similar to those in MM.


FACEIT is free if I recall correctly


----------



## LDV617

FaceIT and CEVO are both free.

FaceIT even has a skill based MM system, but no anti-cheat

CEVO auto-balances teams, and has anticheat, but no MM

@Funkmetal don't you have ESEA? Spend a month ONLY playing ESEA pugs, then when you lose your rank, go back to MM. You will be happy again


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> FaceIT and CEVO are both free.
> 
> FaceIT even has a skill based MM system, but no anti-cheat
> 
> CEVO auto-balances teams, and has anticheat, but no MM
> 
> @Funkmetal don't you have ESEA? Spend a month ONLY playing ESEA pugs, then when you lose your rank, go back to MM. You will be happy again


I'm planning on cancelling my esea sub actually, I don't have many people I play with that are willing to pay for esea and I've run into more toxic and extremely suspicious playstyle people in esea than even matchmaking, one guy was super toxic and made plenty of suspicious plays in a esea pug and somehow played against him in a mm later that night and somehow he was only a MGE. I don't know honestly...


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I'm planning on cancelling my esea sub actually, I don't have many people I play with that are willing to pay for esea and I've run into more toxic and extremely suspicious playstyle people in esea than even matchmaking, one guy was super toxic and made plenty of suspicious plays in a esea pug and somehow played against him in a mm later that night and somehow he was only a MGE. I don't know honestly...


The way I see it, if you want to do anything competitively, you need thick skin. I used to be intimidated by ESEA pugs due to the personality types that I run into when playing, but I've grown passed that. I find worse people in MM.

In ESEA you run into flamers/toxicity/etc. But in many cases, if they call you out for being bad, they'll tell you why and where you did something bad. If they don't, block em, move on, nbd.

In MM, ranks mean jack. I think it's best to forget everything you know about ranks. I wanted to hit DMG for so long, and when I did, I didn't feel any better. I thought "Ok, now it's time to get LE". Then I thought "Ok, _how_ do I get to LE". There's only two ways, practicing, and practicing against people that are way better than you. I don't mean slightly better, I mean _way_ better. And then I realized that it is way more rewarding to work on increasing your RWS or Efficacy because that's a valid number that accurately describes your game impact. You can rank up all day, but you might never get better or learn anything from it.

Sorry for the short rant, but I think lots of people have the wrong mindset when playing GO. If you don't want to take it seriously or be competitive, ESEA is definitely the wrong environment. However if that's what you want, ESEA is the _best_ environment to improve (at least at this time)

EDIT: I also think it's silly when people complain about the rank they have, but wont play a better pug system like CEVO or ESEA.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> The way I see it, if you want to do anything competitively, you need thick skin. I used to be intimidated by ESEA pugs due to the personality types that I run into when playing, but I've grown passed that. I find worse people in MM.
> 
> In ESEA you run into flamers/toxicity/etc. But in many cases, if they call you out for being bad, they'll tell you why and where you did something bad. If they don't, block em, move on, nbd.
> 
> In MM, ranks mean jack. I think it's best to forget everything you know about ranks. I wanted to hit DMG for so long, and when I did, I didn't feel any better. I thought "Ok, now it's time to get LE". Then I thought "Ok, _how_ do I get to LE". There's only two ways, practicing, and practicing against people that are way better than you. I don't mean slightly better, I mean _way_ better. And then I realized that it is way more rewarding to work on increasing your RWS or Efficacy because that's a valid number that accurately describes your game impact. You can rank up all day, but you might never get better or learn anything from it.
> 
> Sorry for the short rant, but I think lots of people have the wrong mindset when playing GO. If you don't want to take it seriously or be competitive, ESEA is definitely the wrong environment. However if that's what you want, ESEA is the _best_ environment to improve (at least at this time)
> 
> EDIT: I also think it's silly when people complain about the rank they have, but wont play a better pug system like CEVO or ESEA.


Eh, true enough but alot of times rws judges what I do for the team by saying I did nothing when I was on a site defending it when the other team went to the other site entirely and dies or kills the rest of my team leaving me in a 1-2v4-5 both of which gives me 0 rws. This happens way more often than you think.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Eh, true enough but alot of times rws judges what I do for the team by saying I did nothing when I was on a site defending it when the other team went to the other site entirely and dies or kills the rest of my team leaving me in a 1-2v4-5 both of which gives me 0 rws. This happens way more often than you think.


Yea I don't disagree, it can be frustrating. But adapting to that system will better your gameplay. Then once your used to the ESEA / CEVO playstyle, and you go back to MM, you will win more and more. It doesn't work the other way around


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I'm planning on cancelling my esea sub actually, I don't have many people I play with that are willing to pay for esea and I've run into more toxic and extremely suspicious playstyle people in esea than even matchmaking, one guy was super toxic and made plenty of suspicious plays in a esea pug and somehow played against him in a mm later that night and somehow he was only a MGE. I don't know honestly...


If anyone's gonna cheat, they're gonna cheat on MM and not ESEA. It's actually what gives ESEA a extra boundary so to say for cheaters. MM rank means extremely little in terms of your actual skill. I see people always complaining about RWS, but honestly, I feel the system works well.

Sure you don't get RWS for getting a 4K and then not winning the round, but then that also makes me question if that player was simply baiting to get those 4 kills. Or maybe they were essentially exit frags? As someone who's been playing on ESEA since 2007, I think the RWS system is by far the best system in place since ESEA started. They've used FPR/ADR in the past, and it was honestly worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> The way I see it, if you want to do anything competitively, you need thick skin. I used to be intimidated by ESEA pugs due to the personality types that I run into when playing, but I've grown passed that. I find worse people in MM.
> 
> In ESEA you run into flamers/toxicity/etc. But in many cases, if they call you out for being bad, they'll tell you why and where you did something bad. If they don't, block em, move on, nbd.
> 
> In MM, ranks mean jack. I think it's best to forget everything you know about ranks. I wanted to hit DMG for so long, and when I did, I didn't feel any better. I thought "Ok, now it's time to get LE". Then I thought "Ok, _how_ do I get to LE". There's only two ways, practicing, and practicing against people that are way better than you. I don't mean slightly better, I mean _way_ better. And then I realized that it is way more rewarding to work on increasing your RWS or Efficacy because that's a valid number that accurately describes your game impact. You can rank up all day, but you might never get better or learn anything from it.
> 
> Sorry for the short rant, but I think lots of people have the wrong mindset when playing GO. If you don't want to take it seriously or be competitive, ESEA is definitely the wrong environment. However if that's what you want, ESEA is the _best_ environment to improve (at least at this time)
> 
> EDIT: I also think it's silly when people complain about the rank they have, but wont play a better pug system like CEVO or ESEA.


Agreed.


----------



## Paradigm84

That's the good thing about not being good at the game, I'm happy to just be GN2.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's the good thing about not being good at the game, I'm happy to just be GN2.


Same here


----------



## iSlayer

I haven't reinstalled CSGO yet but after two weeks without gaming I popped into Hat Fort and CoD4 pubs for a solid 20 minutes total and holy crap was it embarrassing. It was like learning from scratch. I left TF2 two weeks back being half way decent at pyro if still adapting to the fact I no longer can play entirely using the Q key for weapon switches and have to factor the pyrojack into everything and holy crap, it was like I was starting from square one again. Going to be an embarrassing couple days to get back into it next week.

That said, the last time I played CSGO was 3+ months ago, I can only imagine how embarrassing i'll be playing in a couple weeks. I feel finally committed to learning how to actually not suck at spraying and generally shooting in CSGO though, would be nice to be able to use less than a full clip to kill an AFK enemy.


----------



## w35t

Who has some knives fs? I can't take it anymore I just want to buy one lol. Really want vanilla m9 or karambit, blue steel is cool too. PP ready lol.

edit: nm, just bought a vanilla m9 for $130 woooooooot! my first knife, pumped!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> That said, the last time I played CSGO was 3+ months ago, I can only imagine how embarrassing i'll be playing in a couple weeks. I feel finally committed to learning how to actually not suck at spraying and generally shooting in CSGO though, would be nice to be able to use less than a full clip to kill an AFK enemy.


Don't waste your time learning full spray patterns. Just do small spray bursts, for instance 10 bullets on an AK or m4, pull straight down, and do not try to guide the spray.


----------



## Paradigm84

Or just practice until your aim is insane, then pull a ScreaM and go for 1-taps.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Or just practice until your aim is insane, then pull a ScreaM and go for 1-taps.


As Dmaster told me this week, aim can only get you so far


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> As Dmaster told me this week, aim can only get you so far


Yeah, I was kidding, there will inevitably be situations where it makes more sense to spray, even if your aim is on point.


----------



## dezahp

I've always kept my HT off for gaming but I wanted to see if anyone has tried HT on for csgo? Better or worse than HT off? Just curious if anyone plays with HT on


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Who has some knives fs? I can't take it anymore I just want to buy one lol. Really want vanilla m9 or karambit, blue steel is cool too. PP ready lol.
> 
> edit: nm, just bought a vanilla m9 for $130 woooooooot! my first knife, pumped!


Congrats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I've always kept my HT off for gaming but I wanted to see if anyone has tried HT on for csgo? Better or worse than HT off? Just curious if anyone plays with HT on


I'm not sure, but i don't see why Hyper-Threading would hurt performance. CS:GO is pretty CPU intensive so you might actually see a difference.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I've always kept my HT off for gaming but I wanted to see if anyone has tried HT on for csgo? Better or worse than HT off? Just curious if anyone plays with HT on


HT should always be on. You're better off just getting a 2500K if you're going to have HT off...


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> HT should always be on. You're better off just getting a 2500K if you're going to have HT off...


Well I'm asking because a lot of games don't have support for HT and most of the time HT on keeps just creates more possible issues with some games. wouldn't exactly make sense to get a 2500k if I've already had my 2600k for 4 years lol


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Well I'm asking because a lot of games don't have support for HT and most of the time HT on keeps just creates more possible issues with some games. wouldn't exactly make sense to get a 2500k if I've already had my 2600k for 4 years lol


I think what he's saying is that without HT the 2600k is a 2500k


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Well I'm asking because a lot of games don't have support for HT and most of the time HT on keeps just creates more possible issues with some games. wouldn't exactly make sense to get a 2500k if I've already had my 2600k for 4 years lol


Whoops worded that incorrectly lol. LDV617 is right. Running on fumes!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Or just practice until your aim is insane, then pull a ScreaM and go for 1-taps.


They have headshot only severs for a reason


----------



## lolllll117

Denial vs. SKDC




Skip to min. 48:00 ish for dmasteR


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> They have headshot only servers for a reason


Might be interesting to give it a go, my headshot % isn't great overall though, 30.8% overall (but 36.6% in comp), so I imagine I'd get destroyed for a while.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Denial vs. SKDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to min. 48:00 ish for dmasteR


Thanks for finding that


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Denial vs. SKDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to min. 48:00 ish for dmasteR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for finding that
Click to expand...

Secondeded, been wanting to see that for awhile.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> As Dmaster told me this week, aim can only get you so far


Pfft, I was saying that last week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Don't waste your time learning full spray patterns. Just do small spray bursts, for instance 10 bullets on an AK or m4, pull straight down, and do not try to guide the spray.


Cheerio.


----------



## w35t

how does nip throw away a 14-7 lead.. unbelievable.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> how does nip throw away a 14-7 lead.. unbelievable.


Because Fnatic. Fnatic is just that team that always makes comebacks a reality


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because Fnatic. Fnatic is just that team that always makes comebacks a reality


That team used to be NIP


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> That team used to be NIP


Unfortunately the NiP era is long gone by the looks of it, and won't be coming back any time soon.









http://www.hltv.org/news/14312-cevo-s6-finals-at-mlg-arena

Good for CEVO.


----------



## iSlayer

Very pessimistic, what makes you say that?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Very pessimistic, what makes you say that?


Not to answer for dmasteR, but they went from an 87-0 undefeated LAN record to not even making it in the group stages for some tournaments. They're a lot stronger now ever since taking in Makeilele, but they still have nowhere near as much of an influence now as they used to. It's not that they necessarily got worse as a team, it's just the other teams matured to give them more of a challenge.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Very pessimistic, what makes you say that?


They've won one out of the four majors, have lost in group stages, or not made finals. Pre 2014 they were practically unbeatable - going by that form they should dominate the big LAN events, but they don't. You do also have to factor in that the other teams out there weren't as good then as they are now. If NiP want to be back at the top they're going to have to work hard to overcome their own problems, along with beating teams like fnatic and nV in major finals consistently.


----------



## SheepMoose

NiP are digging their own graves at this stage too. I don't know why they didn't just stick to Maikelele, dude was amazing a good amount of the time.


----------



## LDV617

honestly they need someone who is good with nades and can bait for f0rest + gtr + friberg dream team. Someone like xist but more utilitarian, someone who plays like happy / krimz.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> NiP are digging their own graves at this stage too. I don't know why they didn't just stick to Maikelele, dude was amazing a good amount of the time.


Agreed, seemed a very weird thing to do. He was the reason they played well at Dreamhack, and him being part of the team really frees up GTR and f0rest to do their thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> honestly they need someone who is good with nades and can bait for f0rest + gtr + friberg dream team. Someone like xist but more utilitarian, someone who plays like happy / krimz.


I disagree with that. They need a strong awper who can hold his own against the likes of JW, kennyS etc. With a good awper it allows the rest of the players to play their own style which in the case of GTR and f0rest means they can be completely game changing. If f0rest feels like he has to awp, you lose out on his great rifling.


----------



## SheepMoose

One thing that NiP didn't do well with Maikelele was adjust. They just seemed to play the same style that they played with Fiffy and didn't take advantage of a lot of Maikelele's strong points. I honestly think Maikelele was perfect for NiP, they just needed a bit more time to figure everything out. Of course JW/KennyS would be amazing but they're in teams, so one of the next best options is Maikelele.

Now instead they're swapping people at will, testing out the waters, and their results are showing how useful it's becoming. In this time they could be bootcamping with Maikelele for the major and figuring out some new strats. I don't expect them to do too well at the next major because of this.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unfortunately the NiP era is long gone by the looks of it, and won't be coming back any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14312-cevo-s6-finals-at-mlg-arena
> 
> Good for CEVO.


Columbus huh? My grandparents live there...might have to take a little trip.


----------



## lolllll117

adreN's Crosshair














people in the chat are giving him random crosshair and viewmodel settings


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> adreN's Crosshair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people in the chat are giving him random crosshair and viewmodel settings


I can only remember the king tut/puzzle box.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Very pessimistic, what makes you say that?


It's indeed pessimistic, but I'll lay down the truth when needed.

Fusion Racing and PolyMorphist summed it up well. NiP is a team that was absolutely dominating the CS:GO scene in the early days. There wasn't a single team at the time that could remotely give NiP any trouble.

Not sure how many people remember this but this was part of NiP's glory days. (Sorry, only found a Russian cast version lol)




13-2 half in favor of VeryGames, and NiP comes back 14-0 on CT side to win it. During what I call the NiP era, all the NiP players made very few mistakes, but always capitalized on their opponent's mistakes. That was what I felt made NiP so deadly, unfortunately it seems to be the opposite these days.

I feel like teams have studied NiP so well after these last few years, and Xizt calling hasn't changed much doesn't help either. If you ever watch NiP play, I feel it's too standard. They don't often do too many gamble plays, which I think actually hurts them in the long run.


----------



## joelk2

NIP just aint NIP anymore.

they just need a good awper (im sure they could get one easily enough which is decent)

my trading days are over now i think, it take so much time.

I unboxed a ST FN Flip Fade the made a few bad trades (to my low of a Karambit Vanilla) and have now traded my way back up to my current knife, and all without adding a single penny (i also have enough in my steam wallet to buy GTA which i sold keys on the market for and ive got some nice skins along the way for my guns)

M9 Tiger Tooth


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice knife!

I decided to trade in my StatTrak inventory so I could get an inventory of better non-StatTrak items. I'll miss StatTrak, but I can't afford to fill my inventory with all the StatTrak skins I like just yet.









Current state (not keeping the AK though, it's for someone else):



Just waiting for my karambit to sell, then I can get the last few weapons.


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice knife!
> 
> I decided to trade in my StatTrak inventory so I could get an inventory of better non-StatTrak items. I'll miss StatTrak, but I can't afford to fill my inventory with all the StatTrak skins I like just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current state (not keeping the AK though, it's for someone else):
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for my karambit to sell, then I can get the last few weapons.


nice, yeah my plan is to get StatTrack for all the guns but im a little way off that yet.

what kara you got?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> nice, yeah my plan is to get StatTrak for all the guns but im a little way off that yet.
> 
> what kara you got?


FT Stained, pretty low on the ranking, but karambits get expensive quickly.


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> FT Stained, pretty low on the ranking, but karambits get expensive quickly.


yeh they can go to ridiculous prices.

ive been offered a kara fade + 10 keys for my tiger. im just not a massive fan of karambits


----------



## Paradigm84

I just like them for the animation personally.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*


Damn that's sexy. I want a kara tiger tooth









Anyone see the vid of ChrisJ dropping 70 frags in an ESEA pug? :X


----------



## chemicalfan

Apart from language, I really cannot understand why he doesn't feature on a top team. Mousesports aren't really that great to be honest


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Apart from language, I really cannot understand why he doesn't feature on a top team. Mousesports aren't really that great to be honest


Because for the longest time he played terribly at every LAN. Not many top teams are looking to pick up a player who can only play well online.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Because for the longest time he played terribly at every LAN. Not many top teams are looking to pick up a player who can only play well online.


LanJ incoming 2015


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Because for the longest time he played terribly at every LAN. Not many top teams are looking to pick up a player who can only play well online.


He did pretty well at the last LAN I saw him play (Katowice qual?), top fragged in at least one of the games. Not the mark of someone who chokes in my book. He's hard-carrying the team, but it's not like mousesports are Titan. Maybe this is their year, but chrisJ is clearly a tier above the rest of his team. Some of the frags I've seen are kennyS-esque (mouthful!), crazy AWP skills.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice knife!
> 
> I decided to trade in my StatTrak inventory so I could get an inventory of better non-StatTrak items. I'll miss StatTrak, but I can't afford to fill my inventory with all the StatTrak skins I like just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current state (not keeping the AK though, it's for someone else):
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for my karambit to sell, then I can get the last few weapons.


If I tried to get Stattrak versions of all my weapons, it would never happen due to half of them not having stattrak, and the fact that I am flat out broke.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If I tried to get Stattrak versions of all my weapons, it would never happen due to half of them not having stattrak, and the fact that I am flat out broke.


Believe me, I would kill for a Stat Trak Glock Fade


----------



## Amaterasu

Hello boys, which mouse should succeed my 1.1A? I was thinking about Zowie FK1 - SteelSeries Kana v2...
While playing on 1.1A I was using 5/11 - 3.0 in-game - 400/450 DPI (depends of version)
I'm using claw grip by the way.
Recommend me some other "good"claw grip mice. Which one is better from these two and why?

Last time when I played matchmaking I was ranked SMFC.

(The reason why I'm upgrading is that I can't overclock my 1.1A)


----------



## LDV617

I think FK1 or Ninox Aurora are probably your best bets, but see what other people suggest as well.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If I tried to get Stattrak versions of all my weapons, it would never happen due to half of them not having stattrak, and the fact that I am flat out broke.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice collection, and yeah, it can get annoying when a few skins you like don't have StatTrak, or do, but are really difficult to find and/or buy.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Damn that's sexy. I want a kara tiger tooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see the vid of ChrisJ dropping 70 frags in an ESEA pug? :X


I saw the highlight video. It was a ESEA Insider Pug, so he didn't have much competition lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Apart from language, I really cannot understand why he doesn't feature on a top team. Mousesports aren't really that great to be honest


His LAN performance is atrocious compared to his Online performance.


----------



## morbid_bean

hehe I figure i'll get back into betting!

Slapped a small ammount for VP against TSM


----------



## el gappo

This VP vs Flipside game is bonkers.

Both teams take 11 T rounds on inferno, then continue to put up flawless CT rounds until the 3rd OT.

Nuke is up next and Flipside are really dangerous on it, should be a really good map. Hopefully blade wakes up, don't think he hit 20 frags in 50 odd rounds.

EDIT: Blade just got hit with a DDOS. They just had to go and spoil it didn't they -_-


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> This VP vs Flipside game is bonkers.
> 
> Both teams take 11 T rounds on inferno, then continue to put up flawless CT rounds until the 3rd OT.
> 
> Nuke is up next and Flipside are really dangerous on it, should be a really good map. Hopefully blade wakes up, don't think he hit 20 frags in 50 odd rounds.


Yeah that triple OT was crazy! MAtches are enjoyable to watch when it's a super close game like this..


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> adreN's Crosshair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people in the chat are giving him random crosshair and viewmodel settings


Probably not as good as when Summit played with a green dot about 200x200 pixels lol.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unfortunately the NiP era is long gone by the looks of it, and won't be coming back any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14312-cevo-s6-finals-at-mlg-arena
> 
> Good for CEVO.


Why aren't they doing the entirety of the playoffs @ LAN, like how ESEA does it?


----------



## Paradigm84

My knife sold! Then this happens:


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adreN's Crosshair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people in the chat are giving him random crosshair and viewmodel settings
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not as good as when Summit played with a green dot about 200x200 pixels lol.
Click to expand...

Oh that was just one of them. we went through much more tolerable, and much worse variants in between. The worst being a transparent crosshair that made his entire screen Cyan








he also changed his FOV so that his AK was practically in front of his crosshair.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> My knife sold! Then this happens:


What knife?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> What knife?


Karambit Stained FT. Hopefully going to get a Karambit Blue Steel MW at the end of the month.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Karambit Stained FT. Hopefully going to get a Karambit Blue Steel MW at the end of the month.


I recently got a Flip Knife Fade FN, now I want the M9 Bayonet Fade, always happens.. I find a knife I like, get it, than want a different one


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, I like the look of bayonet fades, but I think they're still around 160k so I can't quite afford one yet.


----------



## agsz

Here's a few clips I made, first one refuses to open in 1080p 60 fps, not sure why..


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I like the look of bayonet fades, but I think they're still around 160k so I can't quite afford one yet.


http://csgo.steamanalyst.com/id/1879/M9-Bayonet-Fade-Factory-New - Yeah and even more for 'full fade'.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I can only remember the king tut/puzzle box.


http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14423


----------



## Cloudy

Ignite new up and comers?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Found a pretty good nosleep story just now.


Spoiler: Warning: Wall of Text



First of all, I want to introduce myself. Well kinda, I don't want to give out my real name or my real username for private reasons, I don't want the gaming community to know who I am, or one certain person to know I posted this here.

I myself have over 7 years of experience in competitive Counter Strike, I've won a lot of awards and I've been in a lot of huge teams during my career. Few months ago I decided to retire from the competitive scene forever, and I made this post for people to know what's behind the closed doors.

At first I was extremely scared to even try posting here. Minutes after I officially left my team, a certain person contacted me. This person I've known for around 5 years. He's the man behind a CEVO, and no you wont find him if you'd searched it, he hides very well. He even has fake CEO's run the company's tournaments.

Anyways, the way I met this guy is pretty simple. Me and my team were invited to a huge tournament, hosted by CEVO, obviously. This is the second or third lan we ever went to, and we were extremely happy to see our clan grow from nothing.

At this point and time we were the underdogs, people barely knew us and we've never won anything major. We didn't have any sponsors and we wouldn't have even made it to this tournament if CEVO didn't pay us to do so.

Weird right? CEVO doesn't normally pay people to travel to their tournaments. We didn't know that then, and even if we did we wouldn't care, since this huge of a tournament was our way to show that we're a good and a worthy team.

So we packed our bags and headed over to the tournament (I wont tell you the actual place where we went, or what was the tournament called.) We flown to the place, and were invited in a nice hotel.

Tomorrow we were having dinner at launch, a hour or two before our first match. A random man set next to us, he claimed he watched our demos and that he saw a lot of potential in us. In short, he told us he want's to sponsor our team.

He said he'll get us our own gaming house, and he'll pay us 10$ an hour. There was a twist though. He told us we don't leave the gaming house unless there's a tournament we have to head to, and we had to play at least 12 hours a day.

We didn't really care about that since we believed this was the best thing that ever happened to us. He gave us a 5 year contract and we signed it with ease. We were thrilled.

Believe it or not, that conversation itself has lasted 2 hours. We had to go play our match without any practice of tactics before hand.

So we did, and we won.

But let's make the long story short, we lost in the quarter finals, we felt amazing going that far, and we started to get recognized even more, but we knew the man that talked to us wanted more.

He walked up to us a congratulated us for the 8th spot in the tournament, and told us we have to leave now. We called our parents to tell them about what happened, and they were thrilled. After that we went to the airport and we flew to our new gaming house.

This place was solid, it wasn't the best, but for what we needed it was perfect. The guy pulled out brand new computers and told us to unpack our gear.

He told us we have to practice however we like for around 6 hours, then we can have a short break, then he'll show us how to practice.

So the first few hours we played a couple of scrims, we practiced some tactics in a private match, played more, learned some tactics. But we pretty much ended up having good fun for 6 hours.

Then the guy came in, he said we can have a short break, but first he showed us our new clan tag and our new t-shirts. They were amazing. We got something to eat and got back on our computers, packed with our new shirts with our names on them.

He sat down next to us, and started talking about the pro scene. It went down something like this. "Do you boys know how the best really become the best... let me tell you, it isn't fun, it won't be fun. You will only work while you're here. This is not a game, this is your job, and you have to be the best players out there."

We looked at each other in surprise and but we still agreed with him, looking at how he's our boss and how we're getting great money from it.

He told us we have to start playing, and we have to do it his way. He showed us a secret "league". Packed with all the pro teams who wanted to practice. We just had to click on a button and we would get to play the very best.

This is when the scariest part came up. Every loss we get would result in 2 hours more of playing, and wins wouldn't matter. Every loss we got would result in him cutting down on our drinks and food.

We had to play like monsters.

Everyday, every night we would play this game, and everyday we would get more tired of it. The only good thing is that we slightly enjoyed the game itself.

We did this for 3-4 months, up until one of the biggest tournaments in the world came up. We had extremely rarely lost to any of the pro teams, and we were ready to win this tournament. In case we didn't win it, we would have to sleep in the basement, and play 24 hours a day for the next week, only packed with a load of energy drinks and a little food.

We had to win this. Not for the price money, which was huge for a cs tournament, but for our sanity.

We played like gods, we executed everything perfectly and we won against everyone in our way. There was no stopping us. But we didn't actually feel good doing this. Winning was not for fun and enjoyment of the game. Winning is for us to not get punished.

We won the tournament. We were only slightly happy from it though, but the world screamed.

We had a tone of huge tournaments that we've also breezed past, and we were winning huge award money, which half of we had to give to our boss.

Two years after, two years of agonizing hell lead to one of our players under-performing, he couldn't take it anymore. He decided to throw our match and our tournament, in hope he gets kicked out of the team.

We lost in the semi finals, even with him throwing. He said to us that he can't take it anymore and he's gonna stand up to our boss. He went his own path and left us alone with ourselves.

We haven't heard of him for 2 or 3 days. Then all of a sudden we saw a post on hltv.org, saying that he died in a car accident. We knew what happened. When we came back our boss was there waiting with a new player, believe it or not that player was one of the best in the world. We shaked his hand and went on to play with him.

He didn't actually play better then us, although he was at our level.

He said how he was sad for our loss, and that he will try to make a good replacement for our previous player, who he really enjoyed watching, and really enjoyed playing against.

We had almost forgot about him. He was killed by our boss out of pure anger. We as a team were performing horribly in our boot camps. Our boss didn't push us this time, he knew we'll have to step up our game sooner or later, or else he will kill us.

So after a week of under performing he reminded us of his power. We started playing like gods again. We won every single major tournament in that year. 3 years of torture were gone past and we were used to being the best in the world, so he finally cut us some slack. He told us we have a free vacation in Hawaii. We were extremely happy about this, but we never forgot about our friend.

We had a 7 day vacation in Hawaii and we came back feeling better then ever. Now that i'm writing this I realize that was just another way to brainwash into liking him. 7 days of vacation didn't stop us from playing like gods.

Another 6 months passed of us winning everything. But my best friend and our tactics leader had fallen and broken his arm while we were on our way to a minor tournament. This was actually one of the first CSGO tournaments we've played, and this is when CSGO started getting big. We could not have just walked away from it so we didn't.

Our boss got a replacement who managed to overtake him completely. He left the clan forever stacked with enough cash to live with his family forever. But no. A few short days after he calls me to says all his money is gone. I tried to send him some of our money but the boss stopped me.

He reminded me of our teammate who he killed.

I told him I'm sorry but you know what will happened to me. The boss just warned me. He started to cry on the phone, and I actually shed a tear with him, abruptly hanging up.

Another year passed of us winning all the tournaments, and we had only six months to the end of our contract.

This is when it got harder, the other teams started reading our tactics and were getting better, and we were under performing because we knew we were going to get released soon.

We lost a major in the finals, and we ended up being locked up in the basement for 3 months, until the next tournament has arrived. If we didn't win this one nobody knew what would happen. We trained like **** and changed all of our old tactics.

We had to win this. First match we played we ended up winning 16-11 against some underdogs. Our boss looked at us with a slight frown, but didn't do anything yet. We won yet another game, against a bigger team this time (16-13) and like that we managed to qualify for the top 16 teams.

Now's our chance. First match we played we won 2-0 in maps (16-13, 16-5), and we were advanced into quarter finals, which we managed to pull out off. 2-1 in maps (16-9, 12-16, 16-10), and we were into semi finals. Now this is where the opponents get harder, this is where we could lose.

We were playing against, considered by most of the community, a top 5 team in the world. We still pulled through. 2-1 (16-14, 14-16, 16-11)

We were in the grand finals, this is the hardest challenge of all. First game went to the other team, in a result of to much pressure put on us, we lost 16-5. This was horrible. The entire crowd cheered for them.

Second game we managed to win 16-11 and we were in the final map. This was the decider. We lose this, and we will all probably end up killed or stuck in the basement for the next 2 years.

First round went to them, so did second. So did the first 6 rounds.

We had to get better. We managed to end the half on Nuke as the Terrorist side 4-11. We had to win 11 rounds in order to win, and they had to win just 5. They won the pistol, and two rounds after that. It was 4-14 for them. We were about to lose the biggest game of our lives.

But we win one, win two, win three, we manage to get the score to 10-14, but the next round we lost. 10-15 for them and we were on the brink of losing. They had 5 match points. But, I decided I had to step up. I bought the AWP and I took 2 or 3 kills almost every round.

15-15. It was overtime. The enemy team were struck as they weren't able to defend against us anymore. We won 19-16.

This was the last tournament we played. We had to practice for the next three months, but when our boss offered us an another 5 year contract, we declined. I ran away as quickly as I could to my house, with an amazing amount of money I had made from my career, but with 5 years of my life wasted in complete hell.

I'm 24 now, I was 19 when we signed the contract. I finally have a chance to start a family and to meet some new people.

This is one of the best days in my life and I'm proud I pulled through.

I wanna say R.I.P to my teammate, which I will not name, and to our tactical leader who had lost his money, I will be giving 1/4th of my earnings to your family.

I finally have a chance at living a normal life, and I plan on not going on the computer for the next 2 years.

Worst part of my life is over, and now comes the best part.


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I recently got a Flip Knife Fade FN, now I want the M9 Bayonet Fade, always happens.. I find a knife I like, get it, than want a different one


i started with the ST of the flip fade. traded my way up mate. ive had a 90% fade and i bought an 85% fade for 145k once but sold it about 5 mins later for 155k.

once id made my way to the 90% fade M9 it was my goal to get a 100% fade one without spending any money. i managed to get to the tiger tooth which is worth alot more. just keep at it chap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I like the look of bayonet fades, but I think they're still around 160k so I can't quite afford one yet.


you can buy an M9 fade for 160k mate.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> His LAN performance is atrocious compared to his Online performance.


This was the game I was thinking of - http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=188&matchid=19117&eventid=0&gameid=2

Seems like a bit of a one-off though


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Found a pretty good nosleep story just now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Wall of Text
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I want to introduce myself. Well kinda, I don't want to give out my real name or my real username for private reasons, I don't want the gaming community to know who I am, or one certain person to know I posted this here.
> 
> I myself have over 7 years of experience in competitive Counter Strike, I've won a lot of awards and I've been in a lot of huge teams during my career. Few months ago I decided to retire from the competitive scene forever, and I made this post for people to know what's behind the closed doors.
> 
> At first I was extremely scared to even try posting here. Minutes after I officially left my team, a certain person contacted me. This person I've known for around 5 years. He's the man behind a CEVO, and no you wont find him if you'd searched it, he hides very well. He even has fake CEO's run the company's tournaments.
> 
> Anyways, the way I met this guy is pretty simple. Me and my team were invited to a huge tournament, hosted by CEVO, obviously. This is the second or third lan we ever went to, and we were extremely happy to see our clan grow from nothing.
> 
> At this point and time we were the underdogs, people barely knew us and we've never won anything major. We didn't have any sponsors and we wouldn't have even made it to this tournament if CEVO didn't pay us to do so.
> 
> Weird right? CEVO doesn't normally pay people to travel to their tournaments. We didn't know that then, and even if we did we wouldn't care, since this huge of a tournament was our way to show that we're a good and a worthy team.
> 
> So we packed our bags and headed over to the tournament (I wont tell you the actual place where we went, or what was the tournament called.) We flown to the place, and were invited in a nice hotel.
> 
> Tomorrow we were having dinner at launch, a hour or two before our first match. A random man set next to us, he claimed he watched our demos and that he saw a lot of potential in us. In short, he told us he want's to sponsor our team.
> 
> He said he'll get us our own gaming house, and he'll pay us 10$ an hour. There was a twist though. He told us we don't leave the gaming house unless there's a tournament we have to head to, and we had to play at least 12 hours a day.
> 
> We didn't really care about that since we believed this was the best thing that ever happened to us. He gave us a 5 year contract and we signed it with ease. We were thrilled.
> 
> Believe it or not, that conversation itself has lasted 2 hours. We had to go play our match without any practice of tactics before hand.
> 
> So we did, and we won.
> 
> But let's make the long story short, we lost in the quarter finals, we felt amazing going that far, and we started to get recognized even more, but we knew the man that talked to us wanted more.
> 
> He walked up to us a congratulated us for the 8th spot in the tournament, and told us we have to leave now. We called our parents to tell them about what happened, and they were thrilled. After that we went to the airport and we flew to our new gaming house.
> 
> This place was solid, it wasn't the best, but for what we needed it was perfect. The guy pulled out brand new computers and told us to unpack our gear.
> 
> He told us we have to practice however we like for around 6 hours, then we can have a short break, then he'll show us how to practice.
> 
> So the first few hours we played a couple of scrims, we practiced some tactics in a private match, played more, learned some tactics. But we pretty much ended up having good fun for 6 hours.
> 
> Then the guy came in, he said we can have a short break, but first he showed us our new clan tag and our new t-shirts. They were amazing. We got something to eat and got back on our computers, packed with our new shirts with our names on them.
> 
> He sat down next to us, and started talking about the pro scene. It went down something like this. "Do you boys know how the best really become the best... let me tell you, it isn't fun, it won't be fun. You will only work while you're here. This is not a game, this is your job, and you have to be the best players out there."
> 
> We looked at each other in surprise and but we still agreed with him, looking at how he's our boss and how we're getting great money from it.
> 
> He told us we have to start playing, and we have to do it his way. He showed us a secret "league". Packed with all the pro teams who wanted to practice. We just had to click on a button and we would get to play the very best.
> 
> This is when the scariest part came up. Every loss we get would result in 2 hours more of playing, and wins wouldn't matter. Every loss we got would result in him cutting down on our drinks and food.
> 
> We had to play like monsters.
> 
> Everyday, every night we would play this game, and everyday we would get more tired of it. The only good thing is that we slightly enjoyed the game itself.
> 
> We did this for 3-4 months, up until one of the biggest tournaments in the world came up. We had extremely rarely lost to any of the pro teams, and we were ready to win this tournament. In case we didn't win it, we would have to sleep in the basement, and play 24 hours a day for the next week, only packed with a load of energy drinks and a little food.
> 
> We had to win this. Not for the price money, which was huge for a cs tournament, but for our sanity.
> 
> We played like gods, we executed everything perfectly and we won against everyone in our way. There was no stopping us. But we didn't actually feel good doing this. Winning was not for fun and enjoyment of the game. Winning is for us to not get punished.
> 
> We won the tournament. We were only slightly happy from it though, but the world screamed.
> 
> We had a tone of huge tournaments that we've also breezed past, and we were winning huge award money, which half of we had to give to our boss.
> 
> Two years after, two years of agonizing hell lead to one of our players under-performing, he couldn't take it anymore. He decided to throw our match and our tournament, in hope he gets kicked out of the team.
> 
> We lost in the semi finals, even with him throwing. He said to us that he can't take it anymore and he's gonna stand up to our boss. He went his own path and left us alone with ourselves.
> 
> We haven't heard of him for 2 or 3 days. Then all of a sudden we saw a post on hltv.org, saying that he died in a car accident. We knew what happened. When we came back our boss was there waiting with a new player, believe it or not that player was one of the best in the world. We shaked his hand and went on to play with him.
> 
> He didn't actually play better then us, although he was at our level.
> 
> He said how he was sad for our loss, and that he will try to make a good replacement for our previous player, who he really enjoyed watching, and really enjoyed playing against.
> 
> We had almost forgot about him. He was killed by our boss out of pure anger. We as a team were performing horribly in our boot camps. Our boss didn't push us this time, he knew we'll have to step up our game sooner or later, or else he will kill us.
> 
> So after a week of under performing he reminded us of his power. We started playing like gods again. We won every single major tournament in that year. 3 years of torture were gone past and we were used to being the best in the world, so he finally cut us some slack. He told us we have a free vacation in Hawaii. We were extremely happy about this, but we never forgot about our friend.
> 
> We had a 7 day vacation in Hawaii and we came back feeling better then ever. Now that i'm writing this I realize that was just another way to brainwash into liking him. 7 days of vacation didn't stop us from playing like gods.
> 
> Another 6 months passed of us winning everything. But my best friend and our tactics leader had fallen and broken his arm while we were on our way to a minor tournament. This was actually one of the first CSGO tournaments we've played, and this is when CSGO started getting big. We could not have just walked away from it so we didn't.
> 
> Our boss got a replacement who managed to overtake him completely. He left the clan forever stacked with enough cash to live with his family forever. But no. A few short days after he calls me to says all his money is gone. I tried to send him some of our money but the boss stopped me.
> 
> He reminded me of our teammate who he killed.
> 
> I told him I'm sorry but you know what will happened to me. The boss just warned me. He started to cry on the phone, and I actually shed a tear with him, abruptly hanging up.
> 
> Another year passed of us winning all the tournaments, and we had only six months to the end of our contract.
> 
> This is when it got harder, the other teams started reading our tactics and were getting better, and we were under performing because we knew we were going to get released soon.
> 
> We lost a major in the finals, and we ended up being locked up in the basement for 3 months, until the next tournament has arrived. If we didn't win this one nobody knew what would happen. We trained like **** and changed all of our old tactics.
> 
> We had to win this. First match we played we ended up winning 16-11 against some underdogs. Our boss looked at us with a slight frown, but didn't do anything yet. We won yet another game, against a bigger team this time (16-13) and like that we managed to qualify for the top 16 teams.
> 
> Now's our chance. First match we played we won 2-0 in maps (16-13, 16-5), and we were advanced into quarter finals, which we managed to pull out off. 2-1 in maps (16-9, 12-16, 16-10), and we were into semi finals. Now this is where the opponents get harder, this is where we could lose.
> 
> We were playing against, considered by most of the community, a top 5 team in the world. We still pulled through. 2-1 (16-14, 14-16, 16-11)
> 
> We were in the grand finals, this is the hardest challenge of all. First game went to the other team, in a result of to much pressure put on us, we lost 16-5. This was horrible. The entire crowd cheered for them.
> 
> Second game we managed to win 16-11 and we were in the final map. This was the decider. We lose this, and we will all probably end up killed or stuck in the basement for the next 2 years.
> 
> First round went to them, so did second. So did the first 6 rounds.
> 
> We had to get better. We managed to end the half on Nuke as the Terrorist side 4-11. We had to win 11 rounds in order to win, and they had to win just 5. They won the pistol, and two rounds after that. It was 4-14 for them. We were about to lose the biggest game of our lives.
> 
> But we win one, win two, win three, we manage to get the score to 10-14, but the next round we lost. 10-15 for them and we were on the brink of losing. They had 5 match points. But, I decided I had to step up. I bought the AWP and I took 2 or 3 kills almost every round.
> 
> 15-15. It was overtime. The enemy team were struck as they weren't able to defend against us anymore. We won 19-16.
> 
> This was the last tournament we played. We had to practice for the next three months, but when our boss offered us an another 5 year contract, we declined. I ran away as quickly as I could to my house, with an amazing amount of money I had made from my career, but with 5 years of my life wasted in complete hell.
> 
> I'm 24 now, I was 19 when we signed the contract. I finally have a chance to start a family and to meet some new people.
> 
> This is one of the best days in my life and I'm proud I pulled through.
> 
> I wanna say R.I.P to my teammate, which I will not name, and to our tactical leader who had lost his money, I will be giving 1/4th of my earnings to your family.
> 
> I finally have a chance at living a normal life, and I plan on not going on the computer for the next 2 years.
> 
> Worst part of my life is over, and now comes the best part.


...sorry if I come off like a spooked child, but is that legit??!!


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*


nope


----------



## MR KROGOTH

So i tried out competitive tonight.
First match, 3 rounds in, power surge at my dorms from the weather and computer turned off. Managed to get it back on in time to rejoin - played I think 5 matches, won one, now I have to wait a cooldown?
Wat?
Proof:


If I have to wait a cooldown for each win I'll just stick with casual.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14423


It's so bad that they did that. They've blocked us from proper teams and playing in SG if we have an Indian only lobby. No one can get any kind of practice now. It's just going to be like 1.6 all over again. Where 1 or 2 teams dominate the scene, and fail outside India.

Not to mention they've picked the worst location for routing. I can't believe they actually thought a central location equals best routing. If ANYONE did any research on Indian CS and on routing in India, they would've known not to make this terrible mistake of setting up India as its own region and worse, putting servers in Indore, when all routing to Indore goes through Mumbai/Delhi/Bangalore. Absolutely stupid I tell ya.

Not worth subscribing to ESEA anymore. Better to play matchmaking or better still, another game.


----------



## Blackops_2

I can't stand cooldowns but i haven't played comp since they implemented it. Or since i heard of it. I stick with 128 tic private servers.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> It's so bad that they did that. They've blocked us from proper teams and playing in SG if we have an Indian only lobby. No one can get any kind of practice now. It's just going to be like 1.6 all over again. Where 1 or 2 teams dominate the scene, and fail outside India.
> 
> Not to mention they've picked the worst location for routing. I can't believe they actually thought a central location equals best routing. If ANYONE did any research on Indian CS and on routing in India, they would've known not to make this terrible mistake of setting up India as its own region and worse, putting servers in Indore, when all routing to Indore goes through Mumbai/Delhi/Bangalore. Absolutely stupid I tell ya.
> 
> Not worth subscribing to ESEA anymore. Better to play matchmaking or better still, another game.


Wow that's a shame. I thought you would be excited


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> So i tried out competitive tonight.
> First match, 3 rounds in, power surge at my dorms from the weather and computer turned off. Managed to get it back on in time to rejoin - played I think 5 matches, won one, now I have to wait a cooldown?
> Wat?
> 
> If I have to wait a cooldown for each win I'll just stick with casual.


It's only for the first 10 wins, after that you get your rank and your freedom (unless you quit mid-game or something like that).
It's an anti-smurf measure, to make it a lot less appealing to generate smurf accounts (which ruins low-level play, depending on your opinion)

I'd advise just stick it out, it's only 10 days worth, plus you'll be a better player and technically make get a better initial rank as a result (in that, once your 1 comp win for the day is done, you'll play other modes to build your skills, making your next comp performance better).

If it REALLY hacks you off that much, check out community competitive servers, these are unranked and have no cooldowns (but are likely to have a MUCH higher skill level)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Wow that's a shame. I thought you would be excited


I was so excited when ESEA came to Asia. This is beyond disappointing.

Either way, I got a bunch of premium codes, so if any of you want to try out ESEA, ping me.


----------



## LDV617

I would suggest not playing MM and instead playing CEVO/FaceIT.

If the cooldown is a turn-off, then these alternatives will throw you into a competitive atmosphere much quicker. You'll also be playing against higher tier players than those in uranked(silver-GN) MM. Then when you decide you want a rank for epeen, you will place higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I was so excited when ESEA came to Asia. This is beyond disappointing.
> 
> Either way, I got a bunch of premium codes, so if any of you want to try out ESEA, ping me.


Do the SEA servers really have a better connection than the domestic Indian servers? That seems ridiculous, but I know very little about India's tech infrastructure (except for typical American stereotypes







-- so I can only assume)

In regards to the keys, I personally don't need one, but I don't think I have any and a friend was asking for one -- if they still need one I may bother you for it, but people in this thread should get priority first.

EDIT: RIP Penta, any guesses on who fills their spot? There must have been some serious dramalama if Strux1 is going to give up his sticker money just to NOT go to the event >.>

I don't know the German seen well enough to guess their replacement.

EDIT 2: http://www.hltv.org/news/14322-kabum-lose-team

Good news imho. I can't tell who is at fault, the org or the players, but at the end it says they will be picking up another FPS team (doubt it'll be CrossFire)

So who is negotiating with ex-KaBuM? EG?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I would suggest not playing MM and instead playing CEVO/FaceIT.
> 
> If the cooldown is a turn-off, then these alternatives will throw you into a competitive atmosphere much quicker. You'll also be playing against higher tier players than those in uranked(silver-GN) MM. Then when you decide you want a rank for epeen, you will place higher.
> Do the SEA servers really have a better connection than the domestic Indian servers? That seems ridiculous, but I know very little about India's tech infrastructure (except for typical American stereotypes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- so I can only assume)
> 
> In regards to the keys, I personally don't need one, but I don't think I have any and a friend was asking for one -- if they still need one I may bother you for it, but people in this thread should get priority first.
> 
> EDIT: RIP Penta, any guesses on who fills their spot? There must have been some serious dramalama if Strux1 is going to give up his sticker money just to NOT go to the event >.>
> 
> I don't know the German seen well enough to guess their replacement.
> 
> EDIT 2: http://www.hltv.org/news/14322-kabum-lose-team
> 
> Good news imho. I can't tell who is at fault, the org or the players, but at the end it says they will be picking up another FPS team (doubt it'll be CrossFire)
> 
> So who is negotiating with ex-KaBuM? EG?


Well basically this is how major routing works in India.

Five hubs, 2 international hubs. Hubs ( in terms of setup ) are Mumbai, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai, Delhi. Tata Communications has 2 direct lines to Singapore, one from Mumbai and one through Chennai. Reliance communications has 2 lines to Singapore, one through Chennai, and another land connection through China and Hong Kong. Incidentally, Reliance has the best route to the UK ~130-140ms from Mumbai and Tata has the best to Singapore. All the other providers in India route through these two.

Problem is, since bandwidth is bought from the major providers, they control the routing. Ideally Tata ( my connection ) has the best routing outside the country. However, inside, my packets are routed through Mumbai and/or Hyderabad. Which means, I get 30-40ms to either of those hubs, and THEN I'll get to whatever server I want in India. On the other hand, if servers are hosted in Hyderabad and Mumbai, even the government providers like BSNL and MTNL have excellent routing within India. When I lived in Chennai ( before OCN, since I joined here for the Haswell OC club ), I was on BSNL and I used to either get 60-70ms to SG MM or 300+. Nothing in between.

I don't think lpkane ( or whoever handled the setup in India ) did any research, because they seem to think JUST because Indore is centrally located, it'll have connecting hubs. I don't think they realize that Calcutta ( a metro on the eastern corner of India ) gets ~60ms to Mumbai ( west coast ) and 100ms to Indore ( central ). In India, it's all about routing.


----------



## LDV617

So ideally Calcutta is the best place for the servers?

What is the most advanced tech city in India?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> So ideally Calcutta is the best place for the servers?
> 
> What is the most advanced tech city in India?


That would be Mumbai.


----------



## XKaan

Anyone just watch VP vs Wolves match1 on Mirage?

I won't spoil it, but you HAVE to see the final play of the game. It was brilliant!!!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Anyone just watch VP vs Wolves match1 on Mirage?
> 
> I won't spoil it, but you HAVE to see the final play of the game. It was brilliant!!!


Just came on to post about it, OH MY GOD! Genuinely open mouthed whilst watching it! It'll be all over reddit for sure


----------



## Kyal

http://www.hltv.org/news/14331-official-nip-sign-allu

allu boiZZZZZ


----------



## LDV617

Good for Allu. I'm excited to see what he brings at Katowice!

P.s. Allululululu inc?


----------



## Fusion Racing

In before NiP flop at Katowice. Then change players again.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14331-official-nip-sign-allu
> 
> allu boiZZZZZ


Good to hear for Allu. Still not positive he really fits though, and his performance since he joined 3DMax has been mediocre compared to his Performance with MouseSports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> So i tried out competitive tonight.
> First match, 3 rounds in, power surge at my dorms from the weather and computer turned off. Managed to get it back on in time to rejoin - played I think 5 matches, won one, now I have to wait a cooldown?
> Wat?
> Proof:
> 
> 
> If I have to wait a cooldown for each win I'll just stick with casual.


It's two wins per day up until 10 wins when you get your rank. They implemented it to stop new accounts from cheating so quickly to the top. Just enjoy community servers or casual for the mean time. THere


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> you can buy an M9 fade for 160k mate.


I'm confused, is your point that non-M9 bayonet fades are cheaper or that 160k isn't a lot of money?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Found a pretty good nosleep story just now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Wall of Text
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I want to introduce myself. Well kinda, I don't want to give out my real name or my real username for private reasons, I don't want the gaming community to know who I am, or one certain person to know I posted this here.
> 
> I myself have over 7 years of experience in competitive Counter Strike, I've won a lot of awards and I've been in a lot of huge teams during my career. Few months ago I decided to retire from the competitive scene forever, and I made this post for people to know what's behind the closed doors.
> 
> At first I was extremely scared to even try posting here. Minutes after I officially left my team, a certain person contacted me. This person I've known for around 5 years. He's the man behind a CEVO, and no you wont find him if you'd searched it, he hides very well. He even has fake CEO's run the company's tournaments.
> 
> Anyways, the way I met this guy is pretty simple. Me and my team were invited to a huge tournament, hosted by CEVO, obviously. This is the second or third lan we ever went to, and we were extremely happy to see our clan grow from nothing.
> 
> At this point and time we were the underdogs, people barely knew us and we've never won anything major. We didn't have any sponsors and we wouldn't have even made it to this tournament if CEVO didn't pay us to do so.
> 
> Weird right? CEVO doesn't normally pay people to travel to their tournaments. We didn't know that then, and even if we did we wouldn't care, since this huge of a tournament was our way to show that we're a good and a worthy team.
> 
> So we packed our bags and headed over to the tournament (I wont tell you the actual place where we went, or what was the tournament called.) We flown to the place, and were invited in a nice hotel.
> 
> Tomorrow we were having dinner at launch, a hour or two before our first match. A random man set next to us, he claimed he watched our demos and that he saw a lot of potential in us. In short, he told us he want's to sponsor our team.
> 
> He said he'll get us our own gaming house, and he'll pay us 10$ an hour. There was a twist though. He told us we don't leave the gaming house unless there's a tournament we have to head to, and we had to play at least 12 hours a day.
> 
> We didn't really care about that since we believed this was the best thing that ever happened to us. He gave us a 5 year contract and we signed it with ease. We were thrilled.
> 
> Believe it or not, that conversation itself has lasted 2 hours. We had to go play our match without any practice of tactics before hand.
> 
> So we did, and we won.
> 
> But let's make the long story short, we lost in the quarter finals, we felt amazing going that far, and we started to get recognized even more, but we knew the man that talked to us wanted more.
> 
> He walked up to us a congratulated us for the 8th spot in the tournament, and told us we have to leave now. We called our parents to tell them about what happened, and they were thrilled. After that we went to the airport and we flew to our new gaming house.
> 
> This place was solid, it wasn't the best, but for what we needed it was perfect. The guy pulled out brand new computers and told us to unpack our gear.
> 
> He told us we have to practice however we like for around 6 hours, then we can have a short break, then he'll show us how to practice.
> 
> So the first few hours we played a couple of scrims, we practiced some tactics in a private match, played more, learned some tactics. But we pretty much ended up having good fun for 6 hours.
> 
> Then the guy came in, he said we can have a short break, but first he showed us our new clan tag and our new t-shirts. They were amazing. We got something to eat and got back on our computers, packed with our new shirts with our names on them.
> 
> He sat down next to us, and started talking about the pro scene. It went down something like this. "Do you boys know how the best really become the best... let me tell you, it isn't fun, it won't be fun. You will only work while you're here. This is not a game, this is your job, and you have to be the best players out there."
> 
> We looked at each other in surprise and but we still agreed with him, looking at how he's our boss and how we're getting great money from it.
> 
> He told us we have to start playing, and we have to do it his way. He showed us a secret "league". Packed with all the pro teams who wanted to practice. We just had to click on a button and we would get to play the very best.
> 
> This is when the scariest part came up. Every loss we get would result in 2 hours more of playing, and wins wouldn't matter. Every loss we got would result in him cutting down on our drinks and food.
> 
> We had to play like monsters.
> 
> Everyday, every night we would play this game, and everyday we would get more tired of it. The only good thing is that we slightly enjoyed the game itself.
> 
> We did this for 3-4 months, up until one of the biggest tournaments in the world came up. We had extremely rarely lost to any of the pro teams, and we were ready to win this tournament. In case we didn't win it, we would have to sleep in the basement, and play 24 hours a day for the next week, only packed with a load of energy drinks and a little food.
> 
> We had to win this. Not for the price money, which was huge for a cs tournament, but for our sanity.
> 
> We played like gods, we executed everything perfectly and we won against everyone in our way. There was no stopping us. But we didn't actually feel good doing this. Winning was not for fun and enjoyment of the game. Winning is for us to not get punished.
> 
> We won the tournament. We were only slightly happy from it though, but the world screamed.
> 
> We had a tone of huge tournaments that we've also breezed past, and we were winning huge award money, which half of we had to give to our boss.
> 
> Two years after, two years of agonizing hell lead to one of our players under-performing, he couldn't take it anymore. He decided to throw our match and our tournament, in hope he gets kicked out of the team.
> 
> We lost in the semi finals, even with him throwing. He said to us that he can't take it anymore and he's gonna stand up to our boss. He went his own path and left us alone with ourselves.
> 
> We haven't heard of him for 2 or 3 days. Then all of a sudden we saw a post on hltv.org, saying that he died in a car accident. We knew what happened. When we came back our boss was there waiting with a new player, believe it or not that player was one of the best in the world. We shaked his hand and went on to play with him.
> 
> He didn't actually play better then us, although he was at our level.
> 
> He said how he was sad for our loss, and that he will try to make a good replacement for our previous player, who he really enjoyed watching, and really enjoyed playing against.
> 
> We had almost forgot about him. He was killed by our boss out of pure anger. We as a team were performing horribly in our boot camps. Our boss didn't push us this time, he knew we'll have to step up our game sooner or later, or else he will kill us.
> 
> So after a week of under performing he reminded us of his power. We started playing like gods again. We won every single major tournament in that year. 3 years of torture were gone past and we were used to being the best in the world, so he finally cut us some slack. He told us we have a free vacation in Hawaii. We were extremely happy about this, but we never forgot about our friend.
> 
> We had a 7 day vacation in Hawaii and we came back feeling better then ever. Now that i'm writing this I realize that was just another way to brainwash into liking him. 7 days of vacation didn't stop us from playing like gods.
> 
> Another 6 months passed of us winning everything. But my best friend and our tactics leader had fallen and broken his arm while we were on our way to a minor tournament. This was actually one of the first CSGO tournaments we've played, and this is when CSGO started getting big. We could not have just walked away from it so we didn't.
> 
> Our boss got a replacement who managed to overtake him completely. He left the clan forever stacked with enough cash to live with his family forever. But no. A few short days after he calls me to says all his money is gone. I tried to send him some of our money but the boss stopped me.
> 
> He reminded me of our teammate who he killed.
> 
> I told him I'm sorry but you know what will happened to me. The boss just warned me. He started to cry on the phone, and I actually shed a tear with him, abruptly hanging up.
> 
> Another year passed of us winning all the tournaments, and we had only six months to the end of our contract.
> 
> This is when it got harder, the other teams started reading our tactics and were getting better, and we were under performing because we knew we were going to get released soon.
> 
> We lost a major in the finals, and we ended up being locked up in the basement for 3 months, until the next tournament has arrived. If we didn't win this one nobody knew what would happen. We trained like **** and changed all of our old tactics.
> 
> We had to win this. First match we played we ended up winning 16-11 against some underdogs. Our boss looked at us with a slight frown, but didn't do anything yet. We won yet another game, against a bigger team this time (16-13) and like that we managed to qualify for the top 16 teams.
> 
> Now's our chance. First match we played we won 2-0 in maps (16-13, 16-5), and we were advanced into quarter finals, which we managed to pull out off. 2-1 in maps (16-9, 12-16, 16-10), and we were into semi finals. Now this is where the opponents get harder, this is where we could lose.
> 
> We were playing against, considered by most of the community, a top 5 team in the world. We still pulled through. 2-1 (16-14, 14-16, 16-11)
> 
> We were in the grand finals, this is the hardest challenge of all. First game went to the other team, in a result of to much pressure put on us, we lost 16-5. This was horrible. The entire crowd cheered for them.
> 
> Second game we managed to win 16-11 and we were in the final map. This was the decider. We lose this, and we will all probably end up killed or stuck in the basement for the next 2 years.
> 
> First round went to them, so did second. So did the first 6 rounds.
> 
> We had to get better. We managed to end the half on Nuke as the Terrorist side 4-11. We had to win 11 rounds in order to win, and they had to win just 5. They won the pistol, and two rounds after that. It was 4-14 for them. We were about to lose the biggest game of our lives.
> 
> But we win one, win two, win three, we manage to get the score to 10-14, but the next round we lost. 10-15 for them and we were on the brink of losing. They had 5 match points. But, I decided I had to step up. I bought the AWP and I took 2 or 3 kills almost every round.
> 
> 15-15. It was overtime. The enemy team were struck as they weren't able to defend against us anymore. We won 19-16.
> 
> This was the last tournament we played. We had to practice for the next three months, but when our boss offered us an another 5 year contract, we declined. I ran away as quickly as I could to my house, with an amazing amount of money I had made from my career, but with 5 years of my life wasted in complete hell.
> 
> I'm 24 now, I was 19 when we signed the contract. I finally have a chance to start a family and to meet some new people.
> 
> This is one of the best days in my life and I'm proud I pulled through.
> 
> I wanna say R.I.P to my teammate, which I will not name, and to our tactical leader who had lost his money, I will be giving 1/4th of my earnings to your family.
> 
> I finally have a chance at living a normal life, and I plan on not going on the computer for the next 2 years.
> 
> Worst part of my life is over, and now comes the best part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry if I come off like a spooked child, but is that legit??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

Everyone on r/nosleep will tell you all the stories there are legit, but they aren't really.

Someone in the comments did say this story fit pretty decently with mous esports, but who knows.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14331-official-nip-sign-allu
> 
> allu boiZZZZZ


Ayyyyyy good for allu.


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm confused, is your point that non-M9 bayonet fades are cheaper or that 160k isn't a lot of money?


More of a why buy a bayo fade for 160k when you could have the "more expensive" M9 for the same price.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelk2*
> 
> More of a why buy a bayo fade for 160k when you could have the "more expensive" M9 for the same price.


Ah, I see, I like the animation of the standard bayonet more.


----------



## el gappo

Pasha is on another level lately...






Maybe another planet.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Pasha is on another level lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe another planet.


Even if Pasha lost the round, mad respect for attempting something as dangerous as that.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Pasha is on another level lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe another planet.


haha i freaked out when that happened.

you'd think they would realize after he didn't walk through the marketplace they were guarding that perhaps he rotated. but i guess not. either way, hilarious.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Pasha is on another level lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe another planet.


WHOAAA

I missed that. Couldn't watch at work today







That was awesome though


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> haha i freaked out when that happened.
> 
> you'd think they would realize after he didn't walk through the marketplace they were guarding that perhaps he rotated. but i guess not. either way, hilarious.


I assumed they didn't expect Pasha to do such a risky play. The amount of time it would take to go around like that would leave him with little time, and little error when entering the bomb site and planting.


----------



## SageQi

Thank you zemco!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Thank you zemco!


----------



## agsz

Has anyone here tried Puretrak replacement mouseskates?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Has anyone here tried Puretrak replacement mouseskates?


I've always used HotLine, or Tiger Gaming.

http://www.hltv.org/news/14333-emilio-admits-to-cheating

Only took him months to finally admit it..... sigh


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've always used HotLine, or Tiger Gaming.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14333-emilio-admits-to-cheating
> 
> Only took him months to finally admit it..... sigh


Was actually just reading the thread about Tiger Gaming, puretrak doesn't even glide properly, I recall reading posts about users having to sand the skates down or something like that







I love how he blamed his friend for cheating on his account, than tries to clarify that statement.


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've always used HotLine, or Tiger Gaming.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14333-emilio-admits-to-cheating
> 
> Only took him months to finally admit it..... sigh


He started to feel the pressure from the community haha.


----------



## Blackops_2

Allu to NiP?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allu to NiP?


Yep!

http://www.hltv.org/news/14331-official-nip-sign-allu


----------



## lolllll117

A .Gif i made from the VP game earlier.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm84

VP seem to be very good at the sneaky beaky kills by apartments, pulling off something like that AND snax pulling off that stunt a while ago:


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Was actually just reading the thread about Tiger Gaming, puretrak doesn't even glide properly, I recall reading posts about users having to sand the skates down or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how he blamed his friend for cheating on his account, than tries to clarify that statement.


Puretrak is ok. They are very rough on the edges, but the edges wear down within the first few hours if you're using a hard pad.
I can imagine some slight sanding with a high grit paper might be necessary if you're using a soft-top pad.

Hyperglide are still my favorite feet, but their selection is lacking quite a bit.
I still haven't been able to find replacement feet for my Corsair M40


----------



## LDV617

The Tiger Gaming skates are legit? Gonna order some I think.

Was looking at hyperglides for my fk1 but couldn't find the proper size. The Tiger ones are cheaper anyway.


----------



## PolyMorphist

So a CS Twitch streamer with roughly 5,000 viewers joins my TeamSpeak channel as I'm raging at my teammates for not holding B properly, and everyone in the stream hears it and laughs. So embarrassing


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Puretrak is ok. They are very rough on the edges, but the edges wear down within the first few hours if you're using a hard pad.
> I can imagine some slight sanding with a high grit paper might be necessary if you're using a soft-top pad.
> 
> Hyperglide are still my favorite feet, but their selection is lacking quite a bit.
> I still haven't been able to find replacement feet for my Corsair M40


Yeah, I'm using a QcK Heavy but tried it on a spare QcK+ and it just didn't feel right.

In another thread, I was recommended to try hyperglide, looks like the edges are a bit rounder and what not. I honestly wish Razer just had the skates in stock, already wasted $20 on puretrak skates that don't fit properly.


----------



## morbid_bean

Anyone know why the Titan / Fnatic match is postponed? I missed it


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Anyone know why the Titan / Fnatic match is postponed? I missed it


kennyS kept having VAC authentication errors.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Anyone know why the Titan / Fnatic match is postponed? I missed it


Going to assume ddos. I'm neutral on the whole skin/csgolounge thing, but I don't recall matches in 1.6 having as many issues.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Going to assume ddos. I'm neutral on the whole skin/csgolounge thing, but I don't recall matches in 1.6 having as many issues.


Yeah, ongoing issue that needs to be solved.

Either they need to require every player to VPN from the get-go, or some up with another solution. I've watched 5 or 6 matches this week and half had such issues.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Yeah, ongoing issue that needs to be solved.
> 
> Either they need to require every player to VPN from the get-go, or some up with another solution. I've watched 5 or 6 matches this week and half had such issues.


Not sure if this would work 100% of the time but, locking the bets at a certain time, playing the match offline, than broadcasting the match via GOTV demo 1-3 hours later.


----------



## XKaan

^

That's actually a good idea -


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Seems like quite a few unranked competitive players use some sort of aim/wall assist during these matches... any way around this?

Nothing like a 5K headshots one right after the other on pistol round with no missed shots.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> ^
> 
> That's actually a good idea -


Theoretically, I think it could work. Then again, I really don't know how people are getting players IP's.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Seems like quite a few unranked competitive players use some sort of aim/wall assist during these matches... any way around this?
> 
> Nothing like a 5K headshots one right after the other on pistol round with no missed shots.


What rank are you? Not much you can do unfortunately but report in MatchMaking. Most people who want to take CS:GO more seriously use the 3rd party services like ESEA/CEVO/FaceIt.

Honestly, matchmaking is bleh. I rather join a random pub than play MatchMaking.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What rank are you? Not much you can do unfortunately but report in MatchMaking. Most people who want to take CS:GO more seriously use the 3rd party services like ESEA/CEVO/FaceIt.
> 
> Honestly, matchmaking is bleh. I rather join a random pub than play MatchMaking.


I'm unranked. Only had 7 matches so far, won 2, consistently top frag, but legit every match someone is toggling. I can tell - because suddenly their bottom fragger will suddenly go 4K/5K in a round with stupid good game sense and then bam, back to suck.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I'm unranked. Only had 7 matches so far, won 2, consistently top frag, but legit every match someone is toggling. I can tell - because suddenly their bottom fragger will suddenly go 4K/5K in a round with stupid good game sense and then bam, back to suck.


Tryout CEVO, it's free. If you like it, than try out ESEA. I don't have any premium codes otherwise I'd give you one, but they do give them out pretty often. I honestly cant stand Valve MatchMaking due to cheaters and for some reason recoil control on 64 tick servers just seems completely different.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Tryout CEVO, it's free. If you like it, than try out ESEA. I don't have any premium codes otherwise I'd give you one, but they do give them out pretty often. I honestly cant stand Valve MatchMaking due to cheaters and for some reason recoil control on 64 tick servers just seems completely different.


I'm going to try some CEVO matches this weekend - thanks.

Considering paying for ESEA as well - I want to learn the game from a serious angle and it seems that would be the best way. I'm an ok player - I def have my moments where I f-up though. lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I'm unranked. Only had 7 matches so far, won 2, consistently top frag, but legit every match someone is toggling. I can tell - because suddenly their bottom fragger will suddenly go 4K/5K in a round with stupid good game sense and then bam, back to suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Tryout CEVO, it's free. If you like it, than try out ESEA. I don't have any premium codes otherwise I'd give you one, but they do give them out pretty often. I honestly cant stand Valve MatchMaking due to cheaters and for some reason recoil control on 64 tick servers just seems completely different.
Click to expand...

Would have to agree on the Recoil thing. On 128tick the spread/recoil seems so much more managable and makes sense while 64tick just feels so random sometimes.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Hmm, I watch APLFisher play CS:GO and he is on ESEA - I'll have to look into both of them.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I'm going to try some CEVO matches this weekend - thanks.
> 
> Considering paying for ESEA as well - I want to learn the game from a serious angle and it seems that would be the best way. I'm an ok player - I def have my moments where I f-up though. lol


It will definitely help. I jumped into ESEA my first week of playing CS:GO in July, prior to the matchmaking balancing, so I did get stomped on quite often for the first couple of weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Would have to agree on the Recoil thing. On 128tick the spread/recoil seems so much more managable and makes sense while 64tick just feels so random sometimes.


Yeah I mean I don't like to blame servers and what not, but I control recoil perfectly fine in ESEA, than in Valve MM it's just impossible to burst.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I'm unranked. Only had 7 matches so far, won 2, consistently top frag, but legit every match someone is toggling. I can tell - because suddenly their bottom fragger will suddenly go 4K/5K in a round with stupid good game sense and then bam, back to suck.


Honestly, that's a poor way to truly determine if someone is cheating. You need to watch the demo to actually determine it. Unless he's absolutely blatant, and spinbotting, I've seen too many people simply jump to conclusions.

I get called a cheater all the time when I play MM. ESEA/CEVO/FaceIt is honestly the way to go.

If anyone needs a Premium Trial code let me know, I'm sure I can get a few.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly, that's a poor way to truly determine if someone is cheating. You need to watch the demo to actually determine it. Unless he's absolutely blatant, and spinbotting, I've seen too many people simply jump to conclusions.
> 
> I get called a cheater all the time when I play MM. ESEA/CEVO/FaceIt is honestly the way to go.
> 
> If anyone needs a Premium Trial code let me know, I'm sure I can get a few.


That would be awesome! I'd love one!


----------



## SheepMoose

1 week free ESEA guest pass to the first person who can secure it.









350CA8799B2230871DC2FD30614FD31E


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> 1 week free ESEA guest pass to the first person who can secure it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350CA8799B2230871DC2FD30614FD31E


@xkaan


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I'm unranked. Only had 7 matches so far, won 2, consistently top frag, but legit every match someone is toggling. I can tell - because suddenly their bottom fragger will suddenly go 4K/5K in a round with stupid good game sense and then bam, back to suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, that's a poor way to truly determine if someone is cheating. You need to watch the demo to actually determine it. Unless he's absolutely blatant, and spinbotting, I've seen too many people simply jump to conclusions.
> 
> I get called a cheater all the time when I play MM. ESEA/CEVO/FaceIt is honestly the way to go.
> 
> If anyone needs a Premium Trial code let me know, I'm sure I can get a few.
Click to expand...

I've never been called a cheater before, but i've seen enough pro CS video footage to notice the difference between someone who's not very good at hiding their cheating and someone who's just really good.

trial codes would be cool, but i 'm going to keep practicing and doing MM until i'm good enough to not get yelled at for sucking if i played on ESEA servers.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> 1 week free ESEA guest pass to the first person who can secure it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350CA8799B2230871DC2FD30614FD31E


Got it! Thanks a lot!









repped


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I've never been called a cheater before, but i've seen enough pro CS video footage to notice the difference between someone who's not very good at hiding their cheating and someone who's just really good.
> 
> trial codes would be cool, but i 'm going to keep practicing and doing MM until i'm good enough to not get yelled at for sucking if i played on ESEA servers.


ESEA has a lot of Gold Nova players. Don't just play on ESEA to get better, play ESEA because you're usually playing with people who also wants to get better. I don't think people playing MM will learn as much as from playing 3rd party match services.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Is it me, or is the average skill group of ESEA slowly decreasing? When I first got it, it was filled with LEM+ players, then I noticed more DMG-end players started playing it, and now it's not uncommon to have 2-3 Silver players on your team. I presume the large growth of CS:GO is the reason for this, which don't get me wrong is awesome. It just sucks that I have to play MM to queue with and against players that are my skill group because of ESEA's complete lack of balancing mechanics


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I've never been called a cheater before, but i've seen enough pro CS video footage to notice the difference between someone who's not very good at hiding their cheating and someone who's just really good.
> 
> trial codes would be cool, but i 'm going to keep practicing and doing MM until i'm good enough to not get yelled at for sucking if i played on ESEA servers.
> 
> 
> 
> ESEA has a lot of Gold Nova players. Don't just play on ESEA to get better, play ESEA because you're usually playing with people who also wants to get better. I don't think people playing MM will learn as much as from playing 3rd party match services.
Click to expand...

oh does it have gold nova's? in that case maybe.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Is it me, or is the average skill group of ESEA slowly decreasing? When I first got it, it was filled with LEM+ players, then I noticed more DMG-end players started playing it, and now it's not uncommon to have 2-3 Silver players on your team. I presume the large growth of CS:GO is the reason for this, which don't get me wrong is awesome. It just sucks that I have to play MM to queue with and against players that are my skill group because of ESEA's complete lack of balancing mechanics


I don't pug often, but that's what I've heard lately. ESEA I know has a MatchMaking Ranking System that will be coming out shortly. This may possibly fix the team balancing issue that people are having.

I have a few ESEA codes thanks to a Admin from ESEA named Few!

If you need one lolllll117, let me know! :]


----------



## iSlayer

I wouldn't mind one







, I did a little prep in a Fragshack server and i'm feeling less incompetent with a rifle. Hopefully i'm finally starting to break the wall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> kennyS kept having VAC authentication errors.


Its because VAC was updated to catch people that backpack so hard







.


----------



## Sikkamore

Playing CEVO free right now. Kind of dislike the fact I'm playing against Global Elites that instaheadshot me. I know it's a great way to learn... But if I can't get a shot off what's the point?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Playing CEVO free right now. Kind of dislike the fact I'm playing against Global Elites that instaheadshot me. I know it's a great way to learn... But if I can't get a shot off what's the point?


Don't think about MM ranks, in ESEA/CEVO, MM rank means absolutely nothing. Just focus as playing with your team, and holding your spot. Use boxes/walls to your advantage to jiggle peak out and what not.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Don't think about MM ranks, in ESEA/CEVO, MM rank means absolutely nothing. Just focus as playing with your team, and holding your spot. Use boxes/walls to your advantage to jiggle peak out and what not.


I got better as I went along. My HS percentage was 2nd best on my team even though I bottom fragged haha everytime I peaked I was instakilled


----------



## agsz

Also, you can view the players in the server, and their ratings, so look for people around your rating or efficacy I believe, so it's a more balanced game for you.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Also, you can view the players in the server, and their ratings, so look for people around your rating or efficacy I believe, so it's a more balanced game for you.


Yeah I just joined a random server with a friend. I'll continue to play it as it was fun. Love not having trolls/enemies that trash talk


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I got better as I went along. My HS percentage was 2nd best on my team even though I bottom fragged haha everytime I peaked I was instakilled


When you peak, you want to only peak out the tiniest amount, to get intel, see their positions, how many, etc., so when you repeak your crosshair placement is directly on their head as you come out.


----------



## chemicalfan

I've always figured that ESEA and the like are much more about team work rather than individual skill? Therefore, a 5 man premade will ALWAYS have an advantage over 5 solo queuers (ok, a 5 man silver team would still get wiped out by DMGs or higher, but you know what I mean!)

About the Faceit matches - the TSM/NiP match got abandoned too due to VAC errors. They need to sort their servers out, not a good advert!!!


----------



## lolllll117

Man i've been playing so bad for the past week or two and i can't figure out why. it's just like, i can't aim all of a sudden. maybe my standards are just too high for how i currently play?


----------



## chemicalfan

Play a few rounds of DM solely using the Deagle. It really focusses the mind on headshots


----------



## w35t

Traded my vanilla m9, pink awp ft, and p250 undertow fn for a ft blue steel butterfly knife. Gonna see how far up I can go!


----------



## chemicalfan

Don't, I'm coveting a knife so hard


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Don't, I'm coveting a knife so hard


In my quest for a knife through earnings from betting I lost a ton. I decided to say eff betting and try to get to good stuff through trading. In that trade I I got about $20 extra in value, which isn't that much in the scheme of knives, but that's how it's done. Small increases in worth over many many trades. $20 is actually pretty darn good imo.

Basically, if you want a knife, just buy it. If you want a better knife, trade up.


----------



## LDV617

I have an 80% blue CH m9 if anyone knows someone that has a karambit TigerTooth and wants to trade xD

I don't use any trade sites and I'm not into the whole "trade scene" but if anyone comes across someone interested, let me know!


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, I'm probably gonna cave and buy one pretty soon. Won't be anything fancy as I'm poor (well, if I wasn't, I'd have bought one ages ago!). Probably gonna get a Flip Night, or a Huntsman Urban Masked. If it's too tight, I'll shoot for a Flip Boreal Forest.


----------



## pnoozi

1000 hours in this game and the USP-S is still a complete and utter mystery to me.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> 1000 hours in this game and the USP-S is still a complete and utter mystery to me.


Use it like a Deagle.

Also, it shows the difference between marketplace prices and r/go prices when I could buy a knife for $215 on r/go and sell for $300 on the marketplace.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> 1000 hours in this game and the USP-S is still a complete and utter mystery to me.


With the way pistol rounds work in this game, I'm surprised the USP is so popular. For great aimers its basically a guaranteed one kill, but following up with a second is hard. I tried the p2k for a while but its so inaccurate in comparison so not worth it for the extra bullet / RoF. I usually end up buying a five seven on pistol round due to the 20rnd mag, you can easily beat someone with a glock in a 1v1 duel.

I might try the p2k again because armor is so helpful against glock spam.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

http://steamcommunity.com/search/?text=luckeeer*CM+Storm&filter=users

Pathetic


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/search/?text=luckeeer*CM+Storm&filter=users
> 
> Pathetic


Huh? I'm confused.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/search/?text=luckeeer*CM+Storm&filter=users
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I'm confused.
Click to expand...

Basically, there are 42,147 steam accounts with the exact same name and all of them are private profiles.

Meaning; they are all bots.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> With the way pistol rounds work in this game, I'm surprised the USP is so popular. For great aimers its basically a guaranteed one kill, but following up with a second is hard. I tried the p2k for a while but its so inaccurate in comparison so not worth it for the extra bullet / RoF. I usually end up buying a five seven on pistol round due to the 20rnd mag, you can easily beat someone with a glock in a 1v1 duel.
> 
> I might try the p2k again because armor is so helpful against glock spam.


USP-S is great if u ask me.
I recently started using P2K, and first pistol round on inferno with P2K I got 5k, with 4 of them HS lol!
P2K is like tec9 almost... U just need to spam, and aim at his neckish


----------



## LDV617

The p2k seems to follow the "pistol meta" in this game better than the USP due to the high RoF. You don't see pros one tap with the glock very often, they spam and ADAD / crouch dodge. I think that's why the USP feels so awkward, you can't use it the same way you can with other pistols. I find myself getting more kills with the glock than any other starting pistol. I think a huge part of this is the moving accuracy and the 20rnd mag.


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah thats true, they require different play style.
I got most frags with USP-S, often 3-4k, im pretty good at pistol rounds


----------



## w35t

I think the deagle is straight luck. I take shots with it crouched at a distance right at someones head and it'll miss, then I'll spam with it while running and get a juan. No consistency with that thing imo.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I think the deagle is straight luck. I take shots with it crouched at a distance right at someones head and it'll miss, then I'll spam with it while running and get a juan. No consistency with that thing imo.


Agreed. Pretty stupid IMO. Even with the AK there's a slight spread when completely still and 1 tapping. Bullets should just go where the gun is aimed unless it's sprayed/fired rapidly.


----------



## chemicalfan

The Deagle isn't bad, it really punishes rapid firing (you need to treat it like an AWP/Scout), and moving whilst firing though.
Basically, use it like you would a Scout, without the scope & jump shooting. It's not easy, but it's not meant to be easy for only $700. If they made it easier to use, you'd have the CZ fiasco all over again.

Edit: And I don't think it's that random, no more so than other guns in the game (I find the AK just as "random" at long ranges). It's just really picky about how stopped you are when you fire


----------



## LDV617

First shot inaccuracy is the plague of this game at the moment IMO. As an ak player who 1 taps at long distances, it feels horrible.

Being forced to burst at all distances isnt fun.

Also the deagle is just fun, I think its much more consistent on 128tick. The 1st shot spread definitely leaves the deagle useless at long range, but its not terrible at mid range (five-seven best)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> The Deagle isn't bad, it really punishes rapid firing (you need to treat it like an AWP/Scout), and moving whilst firing though.
> Basically, use it like you would a Scout, without the scope and jump shooting. It's not easy, but it's not meant to be easy for only $700. If they made it easier to use, you'd have the CZ fiasco all over again.
> 
> Edit: And I don't think it's that random, no more so than other guns in the game (I find the AK just as "random" at long ranges). It's really picky about how stopped you are when you fire


I agree, very easy to pick off AK/M4 Crabs at medium/short range but long range if I want to even have a shot at getting a 1HK I feel like I need to crouch.

Deagle is good as is. Crouching sometimes makes me feel as if I'm using the source deagle.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> The Deagle isn't bad, it really punishes rapid firing (you need to treat it like an AWP/Scout), and moving whilst firing though.
> Basically, use it like you would a Scout, without the scope & jump shooting. It's not easy, but it's not meant to be easy for only $700. If they made it easier to use, you'd have the CZ fiasco all over again.
> 
> Edit: And I don't think it's that random, no more so than other guns in the game (I find the AK just as "random" at long ranges). It's just really picky about how stopped you are when you fire


But we're getting to the point where a $700 pistol isn't as useful as a $300 pistol in a lot of situations. Yeah it's great that you can 1 shot at range, but you're stuffed if you face two opponents in quick succession.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I wouldn't mind one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I did a little prep in a Fragshack server and i'm feeling less incompetent with a rifle. Hopefully i'm finally starting to break the wall.
> Its because VAC was updated to catch people that backpack so hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sent to your Inbox. It's a 1 week Trial Code. It expires by 2015-04-01 00:00:00 so use it before then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I got better as I went along. My HS percentage was 2nd best on my team even though I bottom fragged haha everytime I peaked I was instakilled


HSP doesn't mean a whole lot. Worry about just killing the player instead of always for a HS. Not every situation requires a HS to win the aim duals.

If you want to try out ESEA let me know as I've gotten a few Trial Codes.

Fnatic vs EnvyUS in about a hour on Inferno in a BO1

http://www.hltv.org/match/2294386-envyus-fnatic-faceit-league-2015

NiP vs LGB in a BO1 on Cache. Will be nice to watch more of NiP now that Allu has joined to see if he truly fits in the squad.

http://www.hltv.org/match/2294388-nip-lgb-faceit-league-2015


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Play a few rounds of DM solely using the Deagle. It really focusses the mind on headshots


I've been doing a lot of DM lately. mostly practicing my AK 1 taps. But i guess i could try with a Deagle as well.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/14343-groups-for-esl-one-katowice

KATOWICE GROUPS ARE OUT!


----------



## LDV617

[*] RIP Keyd Stars [*]

[*] RIP Vox Eminor [*]


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> [*] RIP Keyd Stars [*]
> 
> [*] RIP Vox Eminor [*]


I think you're underestimating ex-Kabum


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think you're underestimating ex-Kabum


Lol I hope I am, I would like to see some new faces at the main stage









And actually, after looking at that group again, I can definitely see them beating CLG. They probably have better all around skill than current HellRaisers, and NiP is a super wildcard with Allu.

On second thought, they are probably the most consistent team in that group, lol


----------



## w35t

Lol.. seriously though if you guys want to win betting just do the opposite of what I do. VP lost to G2 after leading 13-8. I of course decided to bet on VP.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Lol.. seriously though if you guys want to win betting just do the opposite of what I do. VP lost to G2 after leading 13-8. I of course decided to bet on VP.


I saw they were playing on Dust II and immediately put money on G2.
Pro tip: Dust II is probably VP's worst map. Some days they play it fine, but it's super common to see them lose to tier 2 teams on Dust II.


----------



## Sikkamore

First win on CEVO free. Had a good team that communicated pretty decently. I started off rusty, going like 6-7 the first several rounds. Then for some reason something clicked and I was getting headshots galore on awpers across the map







hopefully my stats are decent here because I don't want people to be like 'lulz he thinks he's good' lol


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Lol.. seriously though if you guys want to win betting just do the opposite of what I do. VP lost to G2 after leading 13-8. I of course decided to bet on VP.


Havent you heard the golden rules of CSGL?

Always bet against VP favorite
Always bet for Mousesports underdog

I mean come onnnn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> First win on CEVO free. Had a good team that communicated pretty decently. I started off rusty, going like 6-7 the first several rounds. Then for some reason something clicked and I was getting headshots galore on awpers across the map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully my stats are decent here because I don't want people to be like 'lulz he thinks he's good' lol


20 Eff is about as good as you can do in a single game

Since eff is different from Elo, it's hard to say anything about 'skill level' but it shows you made good impact through that game. Next time you play, type .players to see all the stats of the players in your pug. Then at the end of the game you can relate your current Eff to your skill (for example; enemy team is all 15+ eff and you get 20+ eff, you played good, against seemingly good opponents)


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> 20 Eff is about as good as you can do in a single game
> 
> Since eff is different from Elo, it's hard to say anything about 'skill level' but it shows you made good impact through that game. Next time you play, type .players to see all the stats of the players in your pug. Then at the end of the game you can relate your current Eff to your skill (for example; enemy team is all 15+ eff and you get 20+ eff, you played good, against seemingly good opponents)


Nice. I'll try that. Currently playing against a guy from Portugal with 160 ping -_-


----------



## Paradigm84

Had a pretty rough time in CS:GO the past few days, so many smurfs and hackers. Yesterday we played a guy that was the most blatant hacker you'll ever see, he dropped out of the game as the sides switched, and when he came back he kept spinning around extremely fast and headshotting you if you peeked even the smallest amount, it took the other team like 7 rounds to kick him. He even had the audacity to boast about it.


----------



## chemicalfan

Some more good plays tonight in Faceit - really liked nV's A rush as T, think it was there 1st T round win? Also, that solo B plant by Kioshima was epic, I didn't know he could AWP! Also, there was an awesome solo plant by Polly vs Titan at the A site on Cache, didn't last but it was great team play forcing the rotate


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Had a pretty rough time in CS:GO the past few days, so many smurfs and hackers. Yesterday we played a guy that was the most blatant hacker you'll ever see, he dropped out of the game as the sides switched, and when he came back he kept spinning around extremely fast and headshotting you if you peeked even the smallest amount, it took the other team like 7 rounds to kick him. He even had the audacity to boast about it.


Yeah - I have been getting some pretty bad luck as well.

As much as I hate MM - I have learned to accept it. I am just playing the game to learn, there is always something that I can take away from my losses.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> First win on CEVO free. Had a good team that communicated pretty decently. I started off rusty, going like 6-7 the first several rounds. Then for some reason something clicked and I was getting headshots galore on awpers across the map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully my stats are decent here because I don't want people to be like 'lulz he thinks he's good' lol


gj m8


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> 1000 hours in this game and the USP-S is still a complete and utter mystery to me.


I haven't fully figured it out either, I was plenty better with the USP in CSS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Sent to your Inbox. It's a 1 week Trial Code. It expires by 2015-04-01 00:00:00 so use it before then.


You're awesome, i'll use her next Wednesday once i'm FREEEEEEE. Can only promise that i'll get better at CSGO, I want to break the wall before I fully give up on CSGO.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> With the way pistol rounds work in this game, I'm surprised the USP is so popular. *For great aimers its basically a guaranteed one kill, but following up with a second is hard.* I tried the p2k for a while but its so inaccurate in comparison so not worth it for the extra bullet / RoF. I usually end up buying a five seven on pistol round due to the 20rnd mag, you can easily beat someone with a glock in a 1v1 duel.
> 
> I might try the p2k again because armor is so helpful against glock spam.


I beg to differ ;p






(old video from when I first started playing CSGO)


----------



## XKaan

Love this game - I'm hoping playing on ESEA and CEVO will get me much better at it.









Pistols - yeah I def need to work on my pistol game. Tec-9 on T side, 5-7 on CS side - those are the only ones I'm good with. I started messing with the CZ recently and I actually quite like it!


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> [*] RIP Keyd Stars [*]
> 
> [*] RIP Vox Eminor [*]


I dunno. I reckon Vox playing their A-game could beat Flipsid3 and Na'Vi.
Keyd Stars playing their A-game could also beat CLG and HR. With the changes NiP has made lately as well...

Don't discount them just yet.


----------



## lolllll117

Oh hey look, an update!
Quote:


> Release Notes for 2/26/2015
> 26 FEB 2015 -
> 
> [TOURNAMENTS]
> - Added the Katowice 2015 Pick'Em Challenge. Visit http://www.counter-strike.net/pickem/kat2015 for details.
> - Added Team and Event Stickers for Katowice 2015.
> - Added ability to browse and download old Tournament Matches.
> - Added ability to browse old Pick'Em Challenges.
> [LINUX]
> - Fixed some audio-related crashes some users were experiencing.
> [MISC]
> - Added flavor text to Operation Vanguard Weapons and fixed other typos.
> - Fixed a potential security issue where up to 32 bytes of gameserver memory could be unintentionally disclosed.
> - Significantly increased client-side demo recording buffers.
> - When attempting to stop recording POV demos in round-based game modes, the demo will stop recording at the nearest end of round.


----------



## zemco999

update sucks, GJ volvo


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> update sucks, GJ volvo


Well, it's small (pretty much just setting up for Katowice), but it's good they fixed a server exploit (sounds a bit like Apache bug last year)


----------



## Unknownm

just wondering what's going on here. Like someone can explain?

Settings = Max, No AA (sweetfx) + FXAA enabled

720p = 100-150fps
1080p = 150-230fps
1440p = 200-360fps
4K = 120-140fps

Anything lower / Higher than 1440p and the frame rate is gone. 1440p is the only resolution that makes both of my video card caps scream and also to show the most gpu usage.

Also with this being said is there anyway to join 128 tick rate servers? I'm always joining 64 tick and pumping out 300fps on all maps.


----------



## chemicalfan

Valve only provide 64 tick servers - you'll need to look to community (unranked) servers for 128 tick (including 3rd parties like ESEA).

You should turn of FXAA, there's plenty of evidence that it hurts you in game by blurring crucial details. You're better off with a bit of regular AA (4x shouldn't drop your framerate too much). Make sure Vsync is off too (creates input lag in game).

You'll find that smokes are the main culprit of frame rate drops, not a lot you can do about it but they are the best measure of your true minimum frame rate (and something of a target). Depending on the refresh rate of your monitor will determine what your minimum target should be - having 300fps is kinda pointless as it's massively more than your monitor will render anyway. Visually, there's no difference between 300fps & 3000fps.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Valve only provide 64 tick servers - you'll need to look to community (unranked) servers for 128 tick (including 3rd parties like ESEA).
> 
> You should turn of FXAA, there's plenty of evidence that it hurts you in game by blurring crucial details. You're better off with a bit of regular AA (4x shouldn't drop your framerate too much). Make sure Vsync is off too (creates input lag in game).
> 
> You'll find that smokes are the main culprit of frame rate drops, not a lot you can do about it but they are the best measure of your true minimum frame rate (and something of a target). Depending on the refresh rate of your monitor will determine what your minimum target should be - having 300fps is kinda pointless as it's massively more than your monitor will render anyway. Visually, there's no difference between 300fps & 3000fps.


its pretty cold here actually, having both my gpus under load will keep my room warm. I do need 300+ fps

Also thanks for the advice of FXAA but the problem is enabling AA will disable sweetfx, so that's out of the question! I'll try it without AA


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Valve only provide 64 tick servers - you'll need to look to community (unranked) servers for 128 tick (including 3rd parties like ESEA).
> 
> You should turn of FXAA, there's plenty of evidence that it hurts you in game by blurring crucial details. You're better off with a bit of regular AA (4x shouldn't drop your framerate too much). Make sure Vsync is off too (creates input lag in game).
> 
> You'll find that smokes are the main culprit of frame rate drops, not a lot you can do about it but they are the best measure of your true minimum frame rate (and something of a target). Depending on the refresh rate of your monitor will determine what your minimum target should be - having 300fps is kinda pointless as it's massively more than your monitor will render anyway. Visually, there's no difference between 300fps & 3000fps.
> 
> 
> 
> its pretty cold here actually, having both my gpus under load will keep my room warm. I do need 300+ fps
> 
> Also thanks for the advice of FXAA but the problem is enabling AA will disable sweetfx, so that's out of the question! I'll try it without AA
Click to expand...

Good choice as no AA at all is the best option for CS. FXAA isnt the only type of AA that blurs your screen, MSAA also blurs but not too terribly so. If you really need to use AA, SSAA is definitly the way to go provided your GPU is good enough.


----------



## chemicalfan

Adren's video shows that MSAA is ok in terms of detail, but affects fps in a big way. I didn't take that much of it in because I barely get 60fps with no AA at all


----------



## XKaan

It would be nice will all of the growth of CS:GO happening if Valve would dump some money into infrastructure and ditch the 64 tick servers -

I can practice spray patterns either offline on an aim map or on a 3rd party server and just when I think I have it down I jump into a MM game and it seems totally unreliable. IDK, maybe it's just me..


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> It would be nice will all of the growth of CS:GO happening if Valve would dump some money into infrastructure and ditch the 64 tick servers -
> 
> I can practice spray patterns either offline on an aim map or on a 3rd party server and just when I think I have it down I jump into a MM game and it seems totally unreliable. IDK, maybe it's just me..


Can you explain the difference between the ticks on servers?


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Can you explain the difference between the ticks on servers?


This video from TheWarOwl can explain it in detail much better than I can:


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> It would be nice will all of the growth of CS:GO happening if Valve would dump some money into infrastructure and ditch the 64 tick servers -
> 
> I can practice spray patterns either offline on an aim map or on a 3rd party server and just when I think I have it down I jump into a MM game and it seems totally unreliable. IDK, maybe it's just me..


The reason valve has no 128tick servers is really simple actually. And makes more sense than people think. According to valve about 40% of the player base is playing below 100fps (iirc, may have been even a higher % . If these players were forced onto 128tick their PC/connection would not be suitable to play on the servers. If you have less fps than tick rate, registration gets completely screwed . This makes sense and if valve made that change for all servers, lots of people would be forced to suffer, quit, or uograde. It would actually be a terrible business decision by Valve


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> It would be nice will all of the growth of CS:GO happening if Valve would dump some money into infrastructure and ditch the 64 tick servers -
> 
> I can practice spray patterns either offline on an aim map or on a 3rd party server and just when I think I have it down I jump into a MM game and it seems totally unreliable. IDK, maybe it's just me..
> 
> 
> 
> The reason valve has no 128tick servers is really simple actually. And makes more sense than people think. According to valve about 40% of the player base is playing below 100fps (iirc, may have been even a higher % . If these players were forced onto 128tick their PC/connection would not be suitable to play on the servers. If you have less fps than tick rate, registration gets completely screwed . This makes sense and if valve made that change for all servers, lots of people would be forced to suffer, quit, or uograde. It would actually be a terrible business decision by Valve
Click to expand...

Pretty much this except it's worse according to valve, as they actually stated that a little over half of the playerbase is playing with less than 30 FPS, which is really hard to believe but who knows.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Pretty much this except it's worse according to valve, as they actually stated that a little over half of the playerbase is playing with less than 30 FPS, which is really hard to believe but who knows.


Yea I thought my quote wasn't 100% correct. I think yours is more accurate. I think a lot of tf2 players who played on laptops switched over to CS:GO and are still on macbooks / laptops


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm on a laptop








It sucks, I get between 60-100fps without any smokes, and I'm deep into the 40s when there are smokes on screen (some open areas drop me into the 50s on some maps, without smokes). Really looking to get a new laptop soon, something with some "serious" grunt - torn between an i5 with an 860M or an i7 with an 850M. My gut says the i5, but I'd be worried the dual core would bottleneck the GPU (I was really surprised how much of a beast the 860M is!)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

i7 all the way. CS:GO will fully use 4 threads properly.
Although, does it have to be a laptop?


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Pretty much this except it's worse according to valve, as they actually stated that a little over half of the playerbase is playing with less than 30 FPS, which is really hard to believe but who knows.


Wow, that's crazy!

Source isn't that hard to run when you compare it to other engines, so that figure is surprising.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I think that also means more processing needed by servers and data being communicated.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I think that also means more processing needed by servers and data being communicated.


I think that's much less of an issue. From what I've heard, the real bottleneck for valve is client-side (all other CS variants are 100+ tick rate by default)

And in regards to i5 vs i7, definitely i7. Especially if CS is your main game. However if you don't NEED a new laptop, I'd say keep your current laptop for school/work, and just invest in a desktop when you can. A laptop to get 200+ FPS will cost you near 700-1000 but a desktop to get those frames would be like 400-600.


----------



## w35t

Hm, do any of you have an opinion on trading a ft blue steel butterfly knife for a mw damascus steel st flip knife? The butterfly is worth $180 and there's only one of those flips on the market for $192, and no info on steamanalyst. I know flips are some of the cheaper ones so idk.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> i7 all the way. CS:GO will fully use 4 threads properly.
> Although, does it have to be a laptop?


Yep, don't really want to go into it here, but it's gotta be a laptop for social reasons. New laptop needs to be able to do 1080p so I can put up it on the TV (not CS!)

I agree with the i7 being better for CS, but I don't wanna back myself into a corner. While CS is pretty much the only game I play at the moment (and my 630M manages the other games at the moment, so no worries), I'd be keeping this laptop for 3-4 years, and my love for CSGO may have waned by then. Or the next CS may have come out by then, and the new engine might be GPU intensive (like all the others seem to be), in which case the i5 with the stronger 860M is much better. It's a bit scary, as with a desktop I wouldn't worry as I could swap the GPU out (or SLI it) later, but I don't have that option with a laptop. Realistically, it'll be a few months so I'll probably wait to see if an amazing deal presents itself (which would make the decision for me!)

Edit: Regarding the knives, personally I don't like butterfly knives (but you must, because you bought it initially!), so I'd go with the flip. Also, I like the damascus steel skin. Only a personal opinion, it's up to you - its your knife and your cash! Don't do it for the value, do it for the love of the knife.


----------



## LDV617

That makes sense, my mind thinks 2 ways for PCs, use it for CS, or use it for Music / Media / Production









I think that with the way gaming is headed, a quad core CPU is a must have.

I hate the butterfly knife model







I wish they used a more traditional shape for the blade / sheath, the one they chose looks silly. I like the butterfly knife that they Spy in TF2 has.

Like this

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/92/ButterflyKnifeOpenandClosed.jpg


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Wow, that's crazy!
> 
> Source isn't that hard to run when you compare it to other engines, so that figure is surprising.


It's quite CPU heavy though, and I wouldn't say it's that well optimised in the case of CS:GO. I get like 30% GPU usage most of the time, majority of other games I play have no trouble maxing it.


----------



## w35t

I traded up to the butterfly and I'm not stopping until I get a slaughter or fade or something lol. I love the animations for the butterfly but I hate the shape of the blade.. looks goofy as hell. Now that I look a little closer the flip has sold for much less pretty recently so I think I'm gonna stay away from it.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That makes sense, my mind thinks 2 ways for PCs, use it for CS, or use it for Music / Media / Production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that with the way gaming is headed, a quad core CPU is a must have.
> 
> I hate the butterfly knife model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they used a more traditional shape for the blade / sheath, the one they chose looks silly. I like the butterfly knife that they Spy in TF2 has.
> 
> Like this
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/92/ButterflyKnifeOpenandClosed.jpg


EXACTLY!!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I traded up to the butterfly and I'm not stopping until I get a slaughter or fade or something lol. I love the animations for the butterfly but I hate the shape of the blade.. looks goofy as hell. Now that I look a little closer the flip has sold for much less pretty recently so I think I'm gonna stay away from it.


Stay away from stat knives.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, what gives with stat knives?! I reckon I've only knived about 5 people ever, none in MM!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> That makes sense, my mind thinks 2 ways for PCs, use it for CS, or use it for Music / Media / Production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that with the way gaming is headed, a quad core CPU is a must have.
> 
> I hate the butterfly knife model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they used a more traditional shape for the blade / sheath, the one they chose looks silly. I like the butterfly knife that they Spy in TF2 has.
> 
> Like this
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/92/ButterflyKnifeOpenandClosed.jpg


I agree it does look pretty silly. I still want a butterfly knife though. Both in game and IRL to replace the one i broke a few years ago.









http://www.bladehq.com/item--Benchmade-Balisong-51--4408

Also i feel like i should point out that the Butterfly i just linked is currently the 2nd best one on the market and it's only $230ish dollars whereas a digital butterfly knife in CS can cost over $400


----------



## lolllll117

Trippy.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I agree it does look pretty silly. I still want a butterfly knife though. Both in game and IRL to replace the one i broke a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bladehq.com/item--Benchmade-Balisong-51--4408
> 
> Also i feel like i should point out that the Butterfly i just linked is currently the 2nd best one on the market and it's only $230ish dollars whereas a digital butterfly knife in CS can cost over $400


Yes it's quite ridiculous, yet I participate, sigh. That knife you linked is sweet as hell, I've always wanted to be able to flick one of those things around. Maybe I'll buy a trainer and watch some youtube videos lol.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Trippy.


Thanks, I just threw up.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Yes it's quite ridiculous, yet I participate, sigh. That knife you linked is sweet as hell, I've always wanted to be able to flick one of those things around. Maybe I'll buy a trainer and watch some youtube videos lol.


I'd suggest to start out with a cheap one so that you get a feel for it before you buy a $200+ benchmade that's sharp enough to cut a finger off. plus then it won't set you back the full 200 if you decide you don't like it








Benchmade is supposed to be top notch quality and all their knives come with lifetime warranties so if something breaks you can send it in to them and they will replace the broken parts and sharpen it for you


----------



## LDV617

Those maps in reverse make me queasy









So this thread on reddit popped up about casters and I can't believe how many people are supporting the terrible casters that run rampant in CS.

It is disturbing that people can't see that comedy shouldn't be the main source of entertainment, and knowledge / tactics should be highlighted way more. I use to think watching pro matches will make you better, but if the casters cant analyze the match properly, it really just makes you dumber.

Idk what you guys think, but I can see this being a major bottleneck in the CS community. We need people like Thorin, Fiff, DDK, Moses on every casting bench. Thorin, Fiff and DDK definitely have the best combination of personality and knowledge. But then the community rewards "exciting" shoutcasters like Sadokist / Megaman who just yell "HEAD SHOT HEADSHOT HEADSHOT!!!" and don't focus on the _why_

_why_ and _how_ did that headshot happen?

Most casters will say "This guy is so talented, that shot was amazing" but they fail to mention how it came to be. What positions and angles were being played? What smokes / flashes allowed for those angles to be obtainable? And so on. I'll leave my rant for the reddit nerds, but what do you guys think? Both as viewers, and as people trying to learn and improve.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'd suggest to start out with a cheap one so that you get a feel for it before you buy a $200+ benchmade that's sharp enough to cut a finger off. plus then it won't set you back the full 200 if you decide you don't like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmade is supposed to be top notch quality and all their knives come with lifetime warranties so if something breaks you can send it in to them and they will replace the broken parts and sharpen it for you


I actually came across this one: http://www.bladehq.com/item--Spyderco-SpyderFly-Butterfly-Bali--9353

I have 5 Spyderco's and would LOVE to add this to the collection!

But yes if I decided to learn to flip em I'd start with a trainer. Cut myself plenty of times just opening and closing the ones I have lol.


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Trippy.


That actually Hurts my head ... haha


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'd suggest to start out with a cheap one so that you get a feel for it before you buy a $200+ benchmade that's sharp enough to cut a finger off. plus then it won't set you back the full 200 if you decide you don't like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmade is supposed to be top notch quality and all their knives come with lifetime warranties so if something breaks you can send it in to them and they will replace the broken parts and sharpen it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually came across this one: http://www.bladehq.com/item--Spyderco-SpyderFly-Butterfly-Bali--9353
> 
> I have 5 Spyderco's and would LOVE to add this to the collection!
> 
> But yes if I decided to learn to flip em I'd start with a trainer. Cut myself plenty of times just opening and closing the ones I have lol.
Click to expand...

Spyderco knives are up there, i might be slightly biased since benchmade is Based in oregon where live


----------



## LDV617

Its all about those Kershaw flick knives







really cheap, durable, and flashy


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Spyderco knives are up there, i might be slightly biased since benchmade is Based in oregon where live


You seriously have me watching reviews and tutorials already lol. I'm probably gonna end up buying the one you linked.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> just wondering what's going on here. Like someone can explain?
> 
> Settings = Max, No AA (sweetfx) + FXAA enabled
> 
> 720p = 100-150fps
> 1080p = 150-230fps
> 1440p = 200-360fps
> 4K = 120-140fps
> 
> Anything lower / Higher than 1440p and the frame rate is gone. 1440p is the only resolution that makes both of my video card caps scream and also to show the most gpu usage.
> 
> Also with this being said is there anyway to join 128 tick rate servers? I'm always joining 64 tick and pumping out 300fps on all maps.


Have you tried to see of your GPU/CPU are running at Max Clocks on the lower resolutions? Your GPU might possibly be running at the base clock instead of the boost clock at the lower resolutions, same goes for your CPU.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Another cooldown...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Another cooldown...


You're gonna get a cool down every 2 Competitive match wins until you get 10 competitive wins and get your rank. Try playing Casual/Community servers for the meantime until your cool down ends!









How many wins are you at?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're gonna get a cool down every 2 Competitive match wins until you get 10 competitive wins and get your rank. Try playing Casual/Community servers for the meantime until your cool down ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many wins are you at?


4 wins.
And I really dont enjoy casual.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Spyderco knives are up there, i might be slightly biased since benchmade is Based in oregon where live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously have me watching reviews and tutorials already lol. I'm probably gonna end up buying the one you linked.
Click to expand...

Haha








The model 62 is their flagship model, but the 51 is still a stellar knife and is almost 100 dollars less.




The handles are made from machined titanium i believe. As you can see from the video, the butterfly knife which is mostly for show as opposed to cutting things is still capable of cutting through things that most purpose built knives have trouble cutting through








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Its all about those Kershaw flick knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really cheap, durable, and flashy


Kershaw knives are pretty good, but as of late i believe they are going downhill.


----------



## LDV617

For you knife geeks, this is my favorite;

http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-Onion-Rainbow-Folding-Knife/dp/B0009VCA08/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1425071471&sr=1-1-fkmr1&keywords=kershaw+rainbow+flip

Father gave me his a couple years ago. He got it 5+ years ago and I fell in love when I saw it (probably why I love the case hardened knives so much)

Here's my everyday carry

http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-1660ST-Serrated-Folding-SpeedSafe/dp/B0009VC9YA/ref=sr_1_5?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1425071597&sr=1-5&keywords=kershaw+knives+leek

I'm very surprised there is not a traditional style switchblade in CS yet. I get that the flip knife is close, but a traditional switch would be cool too


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> 4 wins.
> And I really dont enjoy casual.


What rank are the players that you've been playing against? Could potentially just try out CEVO Pugs when waiting if you prefer the 5vs5 aspect.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What rank are the players that you've been playing against? Could potentially just try out CEVO Pugs when waiting if you prefer the 5vs5 aspect.


I believe I played against 3 silver 1 guys and 1 silver 2 guy last game.


----------



## dmasteR

http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/allu-joining-nip-decision-quite-easy/
Quote:


> Allu on joining NiP: "The decision was quite easy"


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I actually came across this one: http://www.bladehq.com/item--Spyderco-SpyderFly-Butterfly-Bali--9353
> 
> I have 5 Spyderco's and would LOVE to add this to the collection!
> 
> But yes if I decided to learn to flip em I'd start with a trainer. Cut myself plenty of times just opening and closing the ones I have lol.


I skipped a trainer, and would recommend you do unless you want to do arials.


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh, we're talking about IRL knives? Ok.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















But yeah, I'd avoid Damascus knives, I don't imagine they will keep their price for very long.

Could be worse though, it could be a StatTrak Case Hardened Battle Scarred Gut Knife.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/allu-joining-nip-decision-quite-easy/


I can imagine.

Best of luck to NiP, I want to see them get it together after some time prepping.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh, we're talking about IRL knives? Ok.


Remind me never to get on your bad side


----------



## agsz

Anyone here possibly have an Asus Z87-A motherboard? Have a few questions regarding it


----------



## lolllll117




----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh, we're talking about IRL knives? Ok.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I'd avoid Damascus knives, I don't imagine they will keep their price for very long.
> 
> Could be worse though, it could be a StatTrak Case Hardened Battle Scarred Gut Knife.


Haha. The only decent set I have at home. Brutally sharp. A requirement here, sadly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530360016339886081%5B%2FURL
On the other hand, I have a Bayo Urban Masked in game, that I got going for me, which is nice.


----------



## zemco999

All I got with me is my benchmade. Can't get a good pic of it either lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Remind me never to get on your bad side












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> All I got with me is my benchmade. Can't get a good pic of it either lol


Which model?

Also, looking forward to getting the new knife, then my inventory will be complete.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which model?
> 
> Also, looking forward to getting the new knife, then my inventory will be complete.


9050 switchblade all black, serrated. I need to order a new spring (rather have my military cousin order a new spring) and I need to get a new blade for it. I killed this one on a masonry site.


----------



## agsz

Anybody wanna pug?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Anyone here possibly have an Asus Z87-A motherboard? Have a few questions regarding it


I have the Z97-A but it should be pretty much the same.








What do you need help with?


----------



## mega_option101

Have any of you placed your Pick'em Challenge choices for the group stage yet?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Have any of you placed your Pick'em Challenge choices for the group stage yet?


Real quick... what's the benefit of this. Each pick is $0.99, seems to me all you get is a badge? Is there something else?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Real quick... what's the benefit of this. Each pick is $0.99, seems to me all you get is a badge? Is there something else?


I don't think so. It's just a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I don't think so. It's just a waste of money in my opinion.


That's kind of what I'm thinking.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Real quick... what's the benefit of this. Each pick is $0.99, seems to me all you get is a badge? Is there something else?


Bit of fun, you get a trophy if you do well enough. You can always use/sell the stickers afterwards anyway.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Bit of fun, you get a trophy if you do well enough. You can always use/sell the stickers afterwards anyway.


Can u really use them after? I never participated because I thought it cost 1 sticker..


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oh, we're talking about IRL knives? Ok.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I'd avoid Damascus knives, I don't imagine they will keep their price for very long.
> 
> Could be worse though, it could be a StatTrak Case Hardened Battle Scarred Gut Knife.


I see that dodo lol, nice collection you have goin there. I may have to take a pic of mine soon...

And yea.. eff practice. I'll take a bite from a balisong.. I like learning the hard way


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Can u really use them after? I never participated because I thought it cost 1 sticker..


You get them back once it's over, they're just locked in while the tournament is on, I've still got all of my DH ones.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Will someone do me a favor and give me some rep for this post lol. I feel like a loser.


just hang out in the price evaluation section of OCN


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I don't think so. It's just a waste of money in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of what I'm thinking.
Click to expand...

It is a bit of a waste, but i made my picks


----------



## Sikkamore

Guess who is getting $1,100 back on his tax return? This guyyyy!

dmasteR, hoping you can help a brother out with buying a knife :3


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Guess who is getting $1,100 back on his tax return? This guyyyy!
> 
> dmasteR, hoping you can help a brother out with buying a knife :3


Buying via paypal will cost you the least, but buying keys and trading keys for a knife is probably the safest/cheapest way.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Guess who is getting $1,100 back on his tax return? This guyyyy!
> 
> dmasteR, hoping you can help a brother out with buying a knife :3
> 
> 
> 
> Buying via paypal will cost you the least, but buying keys and trading keys for a knife is probably the safest/cheapest way.
Click to expand...

Agreed, I know zemco/cyborg is currently selling keys at 1.9 each.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Buying via paypal will cost you the least, but buying keys and trading keys for a knife is probably the safest/cheapest way.


I know. However, I know dmasteR knows people and reputable sellers. That's the only part I'm iffy with.


----------



## LDV617

Everyone should watch this xD


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I know. However, I know dmasteR knows people and reputable sellers. That's the only part I'm iffy with.


Reputable seller for knives? It really comes down to trustworthy sellers on ESEA, there's really not one particular person with a stock of multiple knives.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Reputable seller for knives? It really comes down to trustworthy sellers on ESEA, there's really not one particular person with a stock of multiple knives.


Touche. Should probably just go the key route to be safe :3 CS knife + tattoos = good tax year for me lol


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Reputable seller for knives? It really comes down to trustworthy sellers on ESEA, there's really not one particular person with a stock of multiple knives.


I usually have multiple knives in stock lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Bit of fun, you get a trophy if you do well enough. You can always use/sell the stickers afterwards anyway.


Did you make your picks? If so, what did you go with?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> It is a bit of a waste, but i made my picks


What did you go with?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Bit of fun, you get a trophy if you do well enough. You can always use/sell the stickers afterwards anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make your picks? If so, what did you go with?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> It is a bit of a waste, but i made my picks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you go with?
Click to expand...











Who did you pick?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Reputable seller for knives? It really comes down to trustworthy sellers on ESEA, there's really not one particular person with a stock of multiple knives.


Most of ESEA doesn't have much of a inventory to begin with lol. Quite a few people have multiple knifes in stock. Zemco, Berthie, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I know. However, I know dmasteR knows people and reputable sellers. That's the only part I'm iffy with.


Can definitely help you out! Just message me when you see me on Steam!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did you pick?


Pretty much the same.

I picked F.3 over NA'VI and TSM over C9


----------



## lolllll117

I played against my first hacker today. He was pre-aiming all the corners during the match and even admitted to cheating when the game ended saying that "overwatch will never ban me". Overwatch may be slow, but your free hack won't save you from the next ban wave









Also he played like a silver IV so he still couldn't aim and was easily beatable, despite losing that game.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I played against my first hacker today. He was pre-aiming all the corners during the match and even admitted to cheating when the game ended saying that "overwatch will never ban me". Overwatch may be slow, but your free hack won't save you from the next ban wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he played like a silver IV so he still couldn't aim and was easily beatable, despite losing that game.


Or he he had a paid hack and won't get banned until the end of days.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I played against my first hacker today. He was pre-aiming all the corners during the match and even admitted to cheating when the game ended saying that "overwatch will never ban me". Overwatch may be slow, but your free hack won't save you from the next ban wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he played like a silver IV so he still couldn't aim and was easily beatable, despite losing that game.
> 
> 
> 
> Or he he had a paid hack and won't get banned until the end of days.
Click to expand...

That would be quite unfortunate.

on a side note, This one's for you Mega_option


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Pretty much the same.
> 
> I picked F.3 over NA'VI and TSM over C9


Same as you, but went with Navi instead of F3. I hoping by not picking Keyd and F3 they'll end up doing well


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> That would be quite unfortunate.
> 
> on a side note, This one's for you Mega_option


We did laugh pretty hard at that one lol

Thanks for the video haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Same as you, but went with Navi instead of F3. I hoping by not picking Keyd and F3 they'll end up doing well


The reason I went with F.3 was s1mple... (bad pun?







)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> The reason I went with F.3 was s1mple... (bad pun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


s1mple cant play at ESL tournaments because of his ban though. They used DavCost at the qualifier, but he's hardly the same level.


----------



## SheepMoose

Anyone not on ESEA and wants a guess pass? Have one to give.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Anyone not on ESEA and wants a guess pass? Have one to give.


I'd like to try it. I'm only a nova 3 though


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> I'd like to try it. I'm only a nova 3 though


most seem to be ~ nova in esea


----------



## MR-e

A bit off topic, but this weekend I say goodbye to my baby







I "liked it, so I put a ring on it" as Beyonce so eloquently put it, haha.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Most of ESEA doesn't have much of a inventory to begin with lol. Quite a few people have multiple knifes in stock. Zemco, Berthie, etc.
> Can definitely help you out! Just message me when you see me on Steam!


Sweet! I'll be sure to do that. Hopefully I have my refund sometime within a week


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> A bit off topic, but this weekend I say goodbye to my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "liked it, so I put a ring on it" as Beyonce so eloquently put it, haha.


you're getting rid of an S2k?


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> you're getting rid of an S2k?


Aye sir, building a family now instead of computers... LOL
Cars, CS, computer rigs are now all pushed aside :s


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> A bit off topic, but this weekend I say goodbye to my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "liked it, so I put a ring on it" as Beyonce so eloquently put it, haha.


May she rest in peace, and find an owner who will properly take care of her.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## agsz

ever since last update(s), my sens feels completely off, and a few others have said the same thing. anyone else notice this?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> you're getting rid of an S2k?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye sir, building a family now instead of computers... LOL
> Cars, CS, computer rigs are now all pushed aside :s
Click to expand...










I'd buy it, but i'm too broke to afford an S2k right now. i'll just stick with my MR2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


I saw a caster doing the same thing a few days ago on a different stream.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> ever since last update(s), my sens feels completely off, and a few others have said the same thing. anyone else notice this?


My sensitivity was definitely off. i already corrected it though. i'm glad i am not the only one to have a random sensitivity problem.


----------



## buttface420

i just now got the game lol anyone wanna play with me? i really suck

add me my gamertag is: ImSorryIKillYou


----------



## Bossman4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Anyone not on ESEA and wants a guess pass? Have one to give.


Would love to try it out.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy it, but i'm too broke to afford an S2k right now. i'll just stick with my MR2.
> I saw a caster doing the same thing a few days ago on a different stream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sensitivity was definitely off. i already corrected it though. i'm glad i am not the only one to have a random sensitivity problem.


How did you fix it? Something just seems off. I uninstalled Razer Synapse, going to try that soon. Spent the last 4 hours messing with my Computer..installed my Hyper212 EVO heatsink, and my B1 & B2 ram slots wouldn't work, so I wound up putting the stock intel fan back in.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy it, but i'm too broke to afford an S2k right now. i'll just stick with my MR2.
> I saw a caster doing the same thing a few days ago on a different stream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sensitivity was definitely off. i already corrected it though. i'm glad i am not the only one to have a random sensitivity problem.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you fix it? Something just seems off. I uninstalled Razer Synapse, going to try that soon. Spent the last 4 hours messing with my Computer..installed my Hyper212 EVO heatsink, and my B1 & B2 ram slots wouldn't work, so I wound up putting the stock intel fan back in.
Click to expand...

I just changed my in game sensitivity to better suit my needs. I assume the problem you had is that you updated and found that your in game sensitivity is not what it used to be... right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> i just now got the game lol anyone wanna play with me? i really suck
> 
> add me my gamertag is: ImSorryIKillYou


You are welcome to join my constantly growing friend's list









http://steamcommunity.com/id/lolllll117/


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Looking for some dude's to play together ( I'm silver 3 ) if anyone wants send me a pm to add you on steam!!


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I just changed my in game sensitivity to better suit my needs. I assume the problem you had is that you updated and found that your in game sensitivity is not what it used to be... right?
> You are welcome to join my constantly growing friend's list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/lolllll117/


Yeah it did feel different, but I've keep my In-Game Sensitivity, DPI, and Polling Rate all the same since I started playing CS:GO, can't think of any reason I should have to change that, and apparently we're the only two people who have noticed this change.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I just changed my in game sensitivity to better suit my needs. I assume the problem you had is that you updated and found that your in game sensitivity is not what it used to be... right?
> You are welcome to join my constantly growing friend's list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/lolllll117/
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it did feel different, but I've keep my In-Game Sensitivity, DPI, and Polling Rate all the same since I started playing CS:GO, can't think of any reason I should have to change that, and apparently we're the only two people who have noticed this change.
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry I haven't noticed anything myself. Mouse accel is off and raw input is on and those are the only two things I can think of that would screw with my mouse settings.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.gosugamers.net/counterstrike/news/30102-cloud9-considering-european-move


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.gosugamers.net/counterstrike/news/30102-cloud9-considering-european-move


What do you think about LDLC potentially grabbing a NA team?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> What do you think about LDLC potentially grabbing a NA team?


Considering they've already grabbed two French teams. I think its a waste of money for them to spend more resources on a NA team. Not a fan of teams trying to pick up multiple teams. Spreading their resources too much on mediocre teams.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Considering they've already grabbed two French teams. I think its a waste of money for them to spend more resources on a NA team. Not a fan of teams trying to pick up multiple teams. Spreading their resources too much on mediocre teams.


You mean - organisations picking up multiple teams?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> You mean - organisations picking up multiple teams?


Haha yes. Whoops!

Right now LDLC has two French teams already. http://www.hltv.org/news/14363-ldlc-recruit-platinium

Makes very little sense for them to pick up another. Especially one from NA.


----------



## morbid_bean

Ok this is REALLY playing a trip on my head...

I had an unfortunate Hard Drive failure and needed to re-image.

I Restored my CSGO configs, Logitech Gaming Software Profile, and double checked my settings and my Mouse Sensitivity seems to be about half of what it was before?!

My setup used to be able to 360 and them some from one end to the other of my 12" mousepad.

Now I am doing about 180?

My Settings:

Logitech Software:

450dpi

Acceleration: Off

In Game:

Sensitivity: 1.9

Raw Input: On

Acceleration Off

Windows:

Sensitivity: 6th Notch

Enhance Pointer Precision Off

Anything else that would be causing this?


----------



## chemicalfan

Dunno, but they sound like the right settings to me


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Ok this is REALLY playing a trip on my head...
> 
> I had an unfortunate Hard Drive failure and needed to re-image.
> 
> I Restored my CSGO configs, Logitech Gaming Software Profile, and double checked my settings and my Mouse Sensitivity seems to be about half of what it was before?!
> 
> My setup used to be able to 360 and them some from one end to the other of my 12" mousepad.
> Now I am doing about 180?
> 
> My Settings:
> Logitech Software:
> 450dpi
> Acceleration: Off
> 
> In Game:
> Sensitivity: 1.9
> Raw Input: On
> Acceleration Off
> 
> Windows:
> Sensitivity: 6th Notch
> Enhance Pointer Precision Off
> 
> Anything else that would be causing this?


It could be unrelated. me and agsz both had mysterious problems with our in game sensitivity just the other day.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Haha yes. Whoops!
> 
> Right now LDLC has two French teams already. http://www.hltv.org/news/14363-ldlc-recruit-platinium
> 
> Makes very little sense for them to pick up another. Especially one from NA.


Right LDLC White & LDLC Blue....


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Right LDLC White & LDLC Blue....


White sounds like its gona FFL a lot


----------



## w35t

Ya know what comp matchmaking needs? The knife round. Seriously, why no knife round?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ya know what comp matchmaking needs? The knife round. Seriously, why no knife round?


Because all the people with expensive knives would win. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ya know what comp matchmaking needs? The knife round. Seriously, why no knife round?


I agree that there should be a knife round, but I think it may cause more problems than it would solve.

As MM works now, if you queue for de_nuke and lose T side pistol, and then fail to pistol+armor and rally on round 2, people disconnect (especially in ranks below LE where most people don't care that much)

I think you would just be in situations where a team loses the knife round on nuke, and then half the team leaves because they know they are stuck on T side.

Although I agree that the knife round should get more consideration, and it would be brilliant marketing for Valve, since everyone with a default knife will want a fancy one for the knife round.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ya know what comp matchmaking needs? The knife round. Seriously, why no knife round?


Imagine the amount of people trolling by hiding.... It would be a complete disaster IMO.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Imagine the amount of people trolling by hiding.... It would be a complete disaster IMO.


True. Would need 30-45 second round timers and would need to have map barricades or always be played on short_dust lol


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Imagine the amount of people trolling by hiding.... It would be a complete disaster IMO.


And the trolls would then lose? And worst case scenario is it took 2 minutes? Doesn't seem like that big of a deal.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> And the trolls would then lose? And worst case scenario is it took 2 minutes? Doesn't seem like that big of a deal.


How do you decide who loses in a fair way? Regardless, MM isn't a place for people to really take CS:GO seriously unfortunately. The round timers, and defuse timers are absolutely terrible.
Quote:


> NiP to run esports summer camp


http://www.hltv.org/news/14372-nip-to-run-esports-summer-camp


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ya know what comp matchmaking needs? The knife round. Seriously, why no knife round?
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the amount of people trolling by hiding.... It would be a complete disaster IMO.
Click to expand...

Easy fixes as already mentioned would be:

Have all parts of map sealed off except mid, or just the most open part of the map.
Each map has it's own sealed off area for Knife Round only.
No boxes, containers, nothing. No hiding spots, Everyone spawns in the closed off area accordingly.
Round Timer is set to 45 seconds.
*insert some type of punishment if both teams do not participate in the knife round here*


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ya know what comp matchmaking needs? The knife round. Seriously, why no knife round?
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the amount of people trolling by hiding.... It would be a complete disaster IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy fixes as already mentioned would be:
> 
> Have all parts of map sealed off except mid, or just the most open part of the map.
> Each map has it's own sealed off area for Knife Round only.
> No boxes, containers, nothing. No hiding spots, Everyone spawns in the closed off area accordingly.
> Round Timer is set to 45 seconds.
> **insert some type of punishment if both teams do not participate in the knife round here**
Click to expand...

-$200 per person

I kind of don't like the knife round idea. If anything, have a knife area in warmup.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Easy fixes as already mentioned would be:
> 
> Have all parts of map sealed off except mid, or just the most open part of the map.
> Each map has it's own sealed off area for Knife Round only.
> No boxes, containers, nothing. No hiding spots, Everyone spawns in the closed off area accordingly.
> Round Timer is set to 45 seconds.
> *insert some type of punishment if both teams do not participate in the knife round here*


Problem is, this starts requiring people to load two different maps. Double the Warm up, etc. Plus at the end of the day it's still MM which is a pug. You play pugs for fun, they aren't meant to be serious. If you want a more serious environment, finding a casual team would be a better option IMO.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> It could be unrelated. me and agsz both had mysterious problems with our in game sensitivity just the other day.


I've noticed weird twitching as of late with my mouse. I first thought it was just the sensor on my Mionix NAOS 7000 just needed cleaning so I switched over to my G502 till I could do it. Today I was getting weird twitching on it also. Randomly flicking me into the sky and other random directions


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How do you decide who loses in a fair way? Regardless, MM isn't a place for people to really take CS:GO seriously unfortunately. The round timers, and defuse timers are absolutely terrible.
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14372-nip-to-run-esports-summer-camp


Oh right because there wouldn't be an objective in the knife round.... derp. Excuse my ignorance I have never participated in a knife round.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Easy fixes as already mentioned would be:
> 
> Have all parts of map sealed off except mid, or just the most open part of the map.
> Each map has it's own sealed off area for Knife Round only.
> No boxes, containers, nothing. No hiding spots, Everyone spawns in the closed off area accordingly.
> Round Timer is set to 45 seconds.
> *insert some type of punishment if both teams do not participate in the knife round here*


That's a lot of work to ensure knife rounds go how they should. Maybe there could be a dedicated knife map that consists of nothing but 4 walls, a ceiling, and a floor. Or maybe at the end of the, at least shortened, knife round whichever team has more surviving players chooses, and if they're even, the game client flips a coin. I think there should be a way to fight for your preferred side.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Easy fixes as already mentioned would be:
> 
> Have all parts of map sealed off except mid, or just the most open part of the map.
> Each map has it's own sealed off area for Knife Round only.
> No boxes, containers, nothing. No hiding spots, Everyone spawns in the closed off area accordingly.
> Round Timer is set to 45 seconds.
> *insert some type of punishment if both teams do not participate in the knife round here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of work to ensure knife rounds go how they should. Maybe there could be a dedicated knife map that consists of nothing but 4 walls, a ceiling, and a floor. Or maybe at the end of the, at least shortened, knife round whichever team has more surviving players chooses, and if they're even, the game client flips a coin. I think there should be a way to fight for your preferred side.
Click to expand...

Yeah I realize it's quite a bit of work now. Not really worth it over the other issues at hand.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Although I agree that the knife round should get more consideration, and it would be brilliant marketing for Valve, since everyone with a default knife will want a fancy one for the knife round.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah I realize it's quite a bit of work now. Not really worth it over the other issues at hand.


You'd think Valve would have no issue over doing all that work for the reason LDV617 mentioned above. I bet if it were included, many if not all knives would go up in price.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Do a lot of people like watching GS:GO footage?
I love watching streams but I've been contemplating starting recording my Comp Matches so I can see progression. On Cool-Down right now, won two matches last night (currently at 6...).

TL;DR, should i record my crappy gameplay or no.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Do a lot of people like watching GS:GO footage?
> I love watching streams but I've been contemplating starting recording my Comp Matches so I can see progression. On Cool-Down right now, won two matches last night (currently at 6...).
> 
> TL;DR, should i record my crappy gameplay or no.


Sure man, post up the footage :]

Content is content!

Anyone else watching NiP vs Flipsid3 right now? Intense match!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Sure man, post up the footage :]
> 
> Content is content!
> 
> Anyone else watching NiP vs Flipsid3 right now? Intense match!


I'll record next time I play.
Mostly I play bot rounds between comp rounds.

Watched NiP v Flipsid3 too!


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> ever since last update(s), my sens feels completely off, and a few others have said the same thing. anyone else notice this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> It could be unrelated. me and agsz both had mysterious problems with our in game sensitivity just the other day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I've noticed weird twitching as of late with my mouse. I first thought it was just the sensor on my Mionix NAOS 7000 just needed cleaning so I switched over to my G502 till I could do it. Today I was getting weird twitching on it also. Randomly flicking me into the sky and other random directions


Well I'm glad its not just me. Found this to be odd timing after a fresh windows install.


----------



## lolllll117

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20StatTrak%E2%84%A2%20Bayonet%20%7C%20Blue%20Steel%20%28Minimal%20Wear%29

Pasha is selling his bayonet blue steel. I bet if he put a nametag on it and put something like "pasha's m9" then someone would buy it up immediately.
Edit: right as i say that he takes it off and puts the nametag "Biceps" on it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Do a lot of people like watching GS:GO footage?
> I love watching streams but I've been contemplating starting recording my Comp Matches so I can see progression. On Cool-Down right now, won two matches last night (currently at 6...).
> 
> TL;DR, should i record my crappy gameplay or no.


Sure, i can't seem to STOP watching CS videos and streams









Plus there are enough of us here with experience in the game that maybe could give you some pointers


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Sure, i can't seem to STOP watching CS videos and streams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus there are enough of us here with experience in the game that maybe could give you some pointers


Just tried recording a bot deathmatch, 2.5GB file size is massive..
It also seems to introduce some sort of lag into the movements.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Sure, i can't seem to STOP watching CS videos and streams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus there are enough of us here with experience in the game that maybe could give you some pointers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried recording a bot deathmatch, 2.5GB file size is massive..
> It also seems to introduce some sort of lag into the movements.
Click to expand...

are you recording the video in .AVI format? because that file type is always massive so if possible record it in .mp4 or something.
That should decrease the size of the video and might free up some CPU headroom and stop your movements from lagging.
Reducing the resolution could also work.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> are you recording the video in .AVI format? because that file type is always massive so if possible record it in .mp4 or something.
> That should decrease the size of the video and might free up some CPU headroom and stop your movements from lagging.
> Reducing the resolution could also work.


I am using afterburner to record, yes using .avi, doing half frame recording at 60 FPS because these days it's not "Cinematic enough"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20StatTrak%E2%84%A2%20Bayonet%20%7C%20Blue%20Steel%20%28Minimal%20Wear%29
> 
> Pasha is selling his bayonet blue steel. I bet if he put a nametag on it and put something like "pasha's m9" then someone would buy it up immediately.
> Edit: right as i say that he takes it off and puts the nametag "Biceps" on it
> Sure, i can't seem to STOP watching CS videos and streams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus there are enough of us here with experience in the game that maybe could give you some pointers


His knife got bought already, that was quick lol.



What the.....??????


----------



## buttface420

hey guys im a total noob in the game but check it out i just got a knife! is this any good? the marketplace says it sell for around $360.00


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> hey guys im a total noob in the game but check it out i just got a knife! is this any good? the marketplace says it sell for around $360.00


























YES. That is a VERY good knife. Market price could very well be more than $400 for that knife because steam doesn't allow transactions greater than $400.I'm not an expert on things out of valve market price range, but I think someone like zemco999 or dmasteR would know the price.

Did you get that out of a case?


----------



## blasco

That knife...


----------



## buttface420

i just started playing last week, i bought 2 keys for 5 bucks the first one got me a crappy gun skin but the second one...


----------



## lolllll117

Statistically speaking, a knife dropping out of a case is around 0.2% likely. An item being stattrak is around 20%, and Factory new is probably around 10%. so when you do the math then today is probably the luckiest day of your life. literally just yesterday i believe n0thing or some other professional player had to open 600 cases just to get a knife. And it ended up being a gut knife worth $60.

Edit: BTW be very careful because now that you own something in your inventory worth a lot of money, people WILL try to scam you. be very cautious of random people friending you on steam and avoid clicking any links that seem fishy.


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Statistically speaking, a knife dropping out of a case is around 0.2% likely. An item being stattrak is around 20%, and Factory new is probably around 10%. so when you do the math then today is probably the luckiest day of your life. literally just yesterday i believe n0thing or some other professional player had to open 600 cases just to get a knife. And it ended up being a gut knife worth $60.
> 
> Edit: BTW be very careful because now that you own something in your inventory worth a lot of money, people WILL try to scam you. be very cautious of random people friending you on steam and avoid clicking any links that seem fishy.


are you serious?!!! this was only my second try!!!???


----------



## lolllll117

it probably took me around 30-40 cases to get my M9 bayonet and mine was only worth around $130 when i got it. and that's better than most people.


----------



## buttface420

wow people really get like that over a knife in a game? thanx for the heads up didnt realize this was that big of a deal


----------



## lolllll117

That knife could very well be $1000 so yes, people will gladly try to scam it off you.

just be cautious. i've gotten my inventory stolen once already.


----------



## buttface420

how do i prevent someone from stealing it?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Make your profile private. Dont friend ANYONE from here on out. Especially anyone elses profile that is hidden.


----------



## lolllll117

You can get away with not making your profile private. you just have to be wary of random people sending you friend requests. That and just know the 6 or so scams that are popular right now. I think the easiest one to fall for is just where someone you recently became friends with provides some reason to click on a link or tells you to download something and when you do so, it automatically trades out your entire inventory. my biggest piece of advice is to make sure you have steam guard enabled on your steam account and enable the option that prevents you from trading without confirming via Email. it makes trading a bit of a hassle but can also save you from accidentally trading it away to someone.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Make your profile private. Dont friend ANYONE from here on out. Especially anyone elses profile that is hidden.


Eh, that's really not needed. You don't need to make your profile private, and not friend anyone from here on out....This is coming from someone who has a HUGE inventory worth over 10K+. https://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/

Just a few simple things you need to remember. Don't click random links you don't know. Make sure when visiting links from people, you pay close attention to the links. People often use a "fake" steam link, that links you to a site that looks identical to Steam, but isn't. They want you put in your Steam Login information to steal your account. Don't fall for the image links unless it's from a trusted host like IMGUR, etc.

Make sure Steam Guard is on (Though it seems this has been bypassed), and also make sure this is Enabled.



It's all pretty basic stuff. Just be careful :]

Probably some more things, that I missed that I'm sure others can fill you in on!

Edit: block all level 0 and 1 steam accounts.


----------



## blasco

Really? How did they stole?

Last week i had a 90 dollar knife and 3-5 people added me writing the exact same message with a silly link that so obvious that it was a trap. I feel very sorry for them, pity hustlers.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> i just started playing last week, i bought 2 keys for 5 bucks the first one got me a crappy gun skin but the second one...


I hate you.

not really, just insanely jealous!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> i just started playing last week, i bought 2 keys for 5 bucks the first one got me a crappy gun skin but the second one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> not really, just insanely jealous!
Click to expand...

Jealousy. also must... resist... urge to buy chroma case now!

on a side note, some of the people who opened thousands of cases at a time mentioned getting all their knives within a few minutes of each other. kind of makes you wonder if there's a certain time of the day included in the case opening code where good drops are more likely to happen


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> hey guys im a total noob in the game but check it out i just got a knife! is this any good? the marketplace says it sell for around $360.00
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


From looking on Reddit, the going rate for that knife seems to be around 500 keys, which depending on how much you sell keys for, could be $900+. Now, if you were to buy the right items from Reddit and sell them on the marketplace, you could probably make another $320 on top of that, but then you'd be stuck buying items from the marketplace at higher prices.

Personally, I'd sell that knife on Reddit for 500 keys, and use that to buy a cheaper knife (you'd have a huge number of nice knives to choose from), and then fill out my inventory with amazing items. Or you could do the financially responsible (aka boring) thing and sell it for keys, then sell the keys for money via PayPal, although that could be hard if you haven't got any Steam rep.

On an unrelated note, I bought the Karambit Blue Steel MW, but ended up trading it with a FN Fire Elemental for a Karambit Night MW.


----------



## blasco

How do you trust potential buyers? From steam rep?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> how do i prevent someone from stealing it?


I frequent /r/globaleffensivetrade, a sub-reddit for trading usually high quality items like the one you've just unboxed. If you'd like some help selling it for cash or other items, send me a PM with your Steam account URL and I'll set up a trade post for you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasco*
> 
> How do you trust potential buyers? From steam rep?


Steam rep, steam level, number of market transactions etc can all be indicators of whether or not you should trust the potential buyer.

Also, if they offer an excessively large overpayment, that can be a sign of a scammer.


----------



## w35t

I've opened a few chroma cases. Best thing I got was a ft ak cartel. Once, the very next thing was a stattrak chatterbox. I was soooo pissed. Of course a local buddy of mine decides to open one and gets a fn ruby doppler karambit, the butthole.


----------



## chemicalfan

How many is "a few"?


----------



## w35t

Mmmm, probably 5, maybe 6. I swore off cases until this guy opened that doppler and I just couldn't help myself. I keep hoping to snag that stattrak chatterbox that eluded me.


----------



## chemicalfan

That's still decent, at least you didn't get 6 blues, lol


----------



## LDV617

Source 2 confirmed.

Wonder what that means for CSGO...


----------



## w35t

I was just reading something about that. Hopefully nothing for quite some time at least.


----------



## chemicalfan

Nothing, they won't bother porting it (lots of cost for zero gain). CS:4/5/whatever will be on it though


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I was just reading something about that. Hopefully nothing for quite some time at least.


theres too much money to be made in skins for it to come any time soon imo, unless they port them i suppose but i cant see them doing that.


----------



## LDV617

Rumors have 'confirmed' that dota2 will be ported.

If that's the case then I can see CSGO being rebuilt for source2 but I don't know what the results will be.


----------



## buttface420

wow looks like i got a lot to learn, never would have known a fictional knife in a video game was worth money like that, thanks all for the advice ! says i can't trade until after the 11th so nothing but research until then.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> how do i prevent someone from stealing it?


PM me your steam link and I'll walk you through how to not get it stolen, what the value of it is etc


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> wow looks like i got a lot to learn, never would have known a fictional knife in a video game was worth money like that, thanks all for the advice ! says i can't trade until after the 11th so nothing but research until then.


Yeah, a month ago a guy was trying to sell his for 1000 keys, so you can see how unstable the prices can be.


----------



## killuchen

Would a VPN work to lower my ping when I go to play with my EU bros?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Would a VPN work to lower my ping when I go to play with my EU bros?


I would think it would raise it due to the re routing


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> wow looks like i got a lot to learn, never would have known a fictional knife in a video game was worth money like that, thanks all for the advice ! says i can't trade until after the 11th so nothing but research until then.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/12510_30#post_23387473 Here's something you should take a look at


----------



## lolllll117

Here's a video from a match i played the other day. What do you guys think, Wallhacking or not wallhacking?


----------



## waslakhani

No wall hacks. The reason why he was shuffling back and forth was because he was trying to have someone shoot at him and see if there is anyone there. Also when he spammed the left door he thought someone is there. But he changed the doors because his teammate told him there was no one on the left door. So he spams the left one. So I think there is no wall hacks.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> No wall hacks. The reason why he was shuffling back and forth was because he was trying to have someone shoot at him and see if there is anyone there. Also when he spammed the left door he thought someone is there. But he changed the doors because his teammate told him there was no one on the left door. So he spams the left one. So I think there is no wall hacks.


Pretty much this. Sitting behind one or the other door is a very common camp spot that people use, makes sense to try and bait a shot from someone on the other side if there really is someone there.


----------



## LDV617

Definitely clean, he prefired both doors, and then when shots came back from the right door, he committed to that door even though the defender moved back to CT. He would've pushed when the CT re-positioned if he was actually cheats.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Here's a video from a match i played the other day. What do you guys think, Wallhacking or not wallhacking?


Off that video alone, not enough evidence. We would need way more footage to even conclude anything.


----------



## iSlayer

If it was MM, if it looks like wallhacks and sounds like wallhacks, it was wallhacks







.

Vid is sketchy but doesn't look like walling.


----------



## lolllll117

It could just be a coincidence that he shot up the wall the only time a player on our team hid behind that door. And i suppose he could have been lying when he said he was walling at the end of the game.









There were a few other questionable moments, but nothing worth me taking the time to upload. Point is either he was being a stealthy waller or was just lying about using hacks. Either way he aimed like a silver 3 so even if he did use hacks he didn't play much better than me.


----------



## agsz

Guys quick question kinda of csgo related: If I plug my mouse/keyboard into the USB 3.0 ports, do I need to install that Intel USB 3.0 monitor (iusb3mon.exe)? Seen tons of forum threads regarding it causing high DPC latency/spikes. Just got back from microcenter unfortunately and had to purchase a new mobo/cpu


----------



## chemicalfan

I don't know for sure, but my gut says that the mouse/keyboard are probably USB1.1 or 2, and the port should function as that without the USB 3 driver. So, you shouldn't need to worry - only one way to find out though!!

Different question - if you've got people on your friends list playing ESEA/CEVO/FaceIT/etc, is it possible to watch them on GOTV? Or is GOTV solely for Valve MM?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I don't know for sure, but my gut says that the mouse/keyboard are probably USB1.1 or 2, and the port should function as that without the USB 3 driver. So, you shouldn't need to worry - only one way to find out though!!
> 
> Different question - if you've got people on your friends list playing ESEA/CEVO/FaceIT/etc, is it possible to watch them on GOTV? Or is GOTV solely for Valve MM?


I know for ESEA scrims they have to enable GOTV spectators, but i'm not 100% sure if you have to be premium just to watch.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm not even an ESEA member, lol
I meant when you're in-game at the main menu, your friends list is on the side. If a friend is playing ESEA or whatever, will right-clicking give a "Watch" option, or does that only appear on MM? Thinking about it, it probably doesn't, otherwise people that were friends with pros would be on GOTV watching them rather than streams, and that doesn't happen.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm not even an ESEA member, lol
> I meant when you're in-game at the main menu, your friends list is on the side. If a friend is playing ESEA or whatever, will right-clicking give a "Watch" option, or does that only appear on MM? Thinking about it, it probably doesn't, otherwise people that were friends with pros would be on GOTV watching them rather than streams, and that doesn't happen.


Pretty sure the 'Watch' option is you sending a request to that user, for them to broadcast (stream) the game to you.


----------



## chemicalfan

.....Hadn't thought of that. The 'Watch' option pre-dates Steam Broadcasting, and used to open a GOTV connection (if it could) but Valve may well have tweaked it since then to use Steam Broadcasting instead. I hope not, a broadcast/stream is definately not the same as GOTV.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm not even an ESEA member, lol
> I meant when you're in-game at the main menu, your friends list is on the side. If a friend is playing ESEA or whatever, will right-clicking give a "Watch" option, or does that only appear on MM? Thinking about it, it probably doesn't, otherwise people that were friends with pros would be on GOTV watching them rather than streams, and that doesn't happen.


I think you can watch games via the esea client without having premium, you just can't play


----------



## fragamemnon

Any thoughts of GPlay, a.k.a. CheatPlay?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> It could just be a coincidence that he shot up the wall the only time a player on our team hid behind that door. And i suppose he could have been lying when he said he was walling at the end of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a few other questionable moments, but nothing worth me taking the time to upload. Point is either he was being a stealthy waller or was just lying about using hacks. Either way he aimed like a silver 3 so even if he did use hacks he didn't play much better than me.


You don't have any other footage of him?

I remember this game and there was some questionable moments between the two of us.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I think you can watch games via the esea client without having premium, you just can't play


Can't login to the client without premium.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> You don't have any other footage of him?
> 
> I remember this game and there was some questionable moments between the two of us.


No point figuring out whether he was hacking or not.


----------



## Paradigm84

Placed a random bet on an underdog last night and ended up winning:


MW Corticera AWP
FT Pit Viper AWP
FT Candy Apple Glock
FT Sand Mech SCAR-20 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
from a PP-Bizon Blue Streak, pretty happy considering I expected to just lose the gun.









Also traded my Karambit Night MW + Cyrex FN for a M9 Fade Bayonet 80% + 2 keys, I know that's probably a loss on my part, but I didn't really use the Cyrex, and I'm probably going to just sell the M9 on the marketplace and get a different knife, maybe a Damascus Karambit.


----------



## fragamemnon

Wow, what were the odds of winning? That's some nice loot you got there, haha.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Wow, what were the odds of winning? That's some nice loot you got there, haha.


I think it was something like 22% for the team I bet on.









I should have bet more.


----------



## killuchen

It's so purrty


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> 
> 
> It's so purrty


give it here ...lol


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> 
> 
> It's so purrty


Someone offered to trade me a MW Howl for my MW Bayonet Safari Mesh before they became contraband. I still have nightmares about that. Beautiful Howl though, especially the stock.


----------



## Paradigm84

Very nice! I was considering trading my knife for a Howl, but couldn't go through with it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Very nice! I was considering trading my knife for a Howl, but couldn't go through with it.


The only way I'd ever trade a knife for a howl would be if the howl is FN with an insane float value.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The only way I'd ever trade a knife for a howl would be if the howl is FN with an insane float value.


Like 420.69?

What even do the float values do?


----------



## w35t

Why oh why didn't I put more than $0.12 on Penta vs. Fnatic? Faaaaak. I knew they were lookin good.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Why oh why didn't I put more than $0.12 on Penta vs. Fnatic? Faaaaak. I knew they were lookin good.


Same reason I bet $0.0 on every match I watch Kappa.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> It could just be a coincidence that he shot up the wall the only time a player on our team hid behind that door. And i suppose he could have been lying when he said he was walling at the end of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a few other questionable moments, but nothing worth me taking the time to upload. Point is either he was being a stealthy waller or was just lying about using hacks. Either way he aimed like a silver 3 so even if he did use hacks he didn't play much better than me.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have any other footage of him?
> 
> I remember this game and there was some questionable moments between the two of us.
Click to expand...

I have the whole match saved, but i don't really remember any other super questionable moments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Why oh why didn't I put more than $0.12 on Penta vs. Fnatic? Faaaaak. I knew they were lookin good.


haha i know. those csgo loungs odds...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The only way I'd ever trade a knife for a howl would be if the howl is FN with an insane float value.


I'd probably be able to get a decent Howl for the price of my knife, but even on FN M4A4s, the scratches and wear marks are still pretty visible, especially on the stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Like 420.69?
> 
> What even do the float values do?


They determine the wear of the skin. Each copy of the skin is assigned a float value when it's created, what value it takes determines whether it's FN, MW, FT, WW or BS. In general, these values are between 0 and 1, however some weapons have smaller ranges of wear values. For example, the AWP Asiimov can only be found in FT, WW or BS, and the Tec-9 Blue Titanium can only be found in FN.


----------



## lolllll117

This flipsid3 vs. mouz game... anyone else watching it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> This flipsid3 vs. mouz game... anyone else watching it?


Confused is the only word to describe.

13-2 T side for both teams on Mirage... confused.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Same reason I bet $0.0 on every match I watch Kappa.


So basically you don't bet


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> So basically you don't bet


And I think i'll keep it that way







. Not unless it can get me a butterfly for cheap.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The only way I'd ever trade a knife for a howl would be if the howl is FN with an insane float value.
> 
> 
> 
> Like 420.69?
> 
> What even do the float values do?
Click to expand...

It's a measure of how good a weapon can look in the condition it's in.

For example, FT is anywhere from 0.38 to 0.15. Generally, a FT weapon with a float value of 0.17 is going to look better than one with a 0.30 float value. In the case of FN, a perfect looking one would be as close as possible to 0.000000, and as you would guess, the most Battle Scarred looking weapon would be 1.000000 or 0.9999999 etc.

You can go here http://csgo.exchange/ to measure pretty much anyone's float value's on their weapons.


----------



## iSlayer

This LG vs. Denial game is killing me I just can't watch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's a measure of how good a weapon can look in the condition it's in.
> 
> For example, FT is anywhere from 0.38 to 0.15. Generally, a FT weapon with a float value of 0.17 is going to look better than one with a 0.30 float value. In the case of FN, a perfect looking one would be as close as possible to 0.000000, and as you would guess, the most Battle Scarred looking weapon would be 1.000000 or 0.9999999 etc.
> 
> You can go here http://csgo.exchange/ to measure pretty much anyone's float value's on their weapons.


Well that's interesting.


----------



## zemco999

Via csgo_servers:

### UI

- Added round result history visuals to the scoreboard for Competitive games.
- Spectators/casters can now use SHIFT when drawing on the map overview which will show the approximate time it takes to travel that (2D) distance.
- Drawing on the overview map can now be done in two colors using left and right mouse buttons.
- Lines drawn on the overview map are now smoothed.
- The map overview drawing is now a bit cheaper to render.
- Added a WIP "Grid" option to allow drawing to snap to a standard grid (that can be accessed for spectators if "mapoverview_allow_grid_usage" is 1).

### TOURNAMENT

- Added server event logging for match start which also includes the team names playing as CT and T.
- Added server event logging details for kills that occur with penetration, domination, and revenge modifiers similar to how the headshot modifier was logged previously.

### MISC

- Fixed the round stats sometimes reporting that the round ended by time running out when the bomb was defused.
- Fixed a very rare case when Ts could kill a defusing CT, win the round, and a dead CT could still score a bomb defusal and earn defuse money bonus after the round was already over.
- Added flavor text to Operation Phoenix collection weapons.

Rumor has it:

* /u/Hotw1re (my resident screenshots person...?) demos the new ETA feature that can be used by spectators and commentators:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2y3grp/counterstrike_global_offensive_update_for_3515/cp5wd3u%5B/URL

* VPK contents diff (looks a whole lot like touching up of stuff): https://github.com/SteamDatabase/GameTracking/commit/0882f5f91f9f1b4d34f2d9cc323886282fe81336

* Size is ~25 MB

im too lazy to edit it, p[asted from reddit


----------



## buttface420

if i use my knife in the game does that de-value it? like its a factory new but if i use it does it wear down to the other levels like minimal wear or lower?

if i give it a nick name does that de value it?

or is it best to just leave it in inventory


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> if i use my knife in the game does that de-value it? like its a factory new but if i use it does it wear down to the other levels like minimal wear or lower?
> 
> if i give it a nick name does that de value it?
> 
> or is it best to just leave it in inventory


No to all.


----------



## Paradigm84

I can't imagine how expensive FN knives would be if that were the case.


----------



## buttface420

okay so if i use my knife it will not wear it down? it doesnt put scratches on it cause mine is a stat trak (im a noob sorry for the stupid questions)


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> okay so if i use my knife it will not wear it down? it doesnt put scratches on it cause mine is a stat trak (im a noob sorry for the stupid questions)


Nope. Don't worry, I thought same thing at first lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> okay so if i use my knife it will not wear it down? it doesnt put scratches on it cause mine is a stat trak (im a noob sorry for the stupid questions)


Nope, the wear value is determined when the item is created and never changes, a Factory New knife will always be Factory New.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> if i use my knife in the game does that de-value it? like its a factory new but if i use it does it wear down to the other levels like minimal wear or lower?
> 
> if i give it a nick name does that de value it?
> 
> or is it best to just leave it in inventory


As everyone else said, conditions don't change so using it in-game won't change the value. You can name it if you want, name tags are always removable and won't affect the value when selling. kills are also reset when it's sold/traded so getting kills with a stattrak weapon won't devalue it either.


----------



## agsz

Does this game ever run smooth for everyone else? If I have 1-3 players coming at me my game gets kind of choppy, it's like I can never play this game without any issues


----------



## chemicalfan

Meh, I run at 70fps in the clear, dropping to 40 if there's a smoke on the screen


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> And I think i'll keep it that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not unless it can get me a butterfly for cheap.


Don't worry - I don't either


----------



## chemicalfan

Trading question - is it reasonable to equate Steam market price to key value? Doesn't look like the knife I want has even sold on Reddit (doesn't come up on search), so not sure how to pitch a realistic offer


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Does this game ever run smooth for everyone else? If I have 1-3 players coming at me my game gets kind of choppy, it's like I can never play this game without any issues


Yepp, works like a charm for me at least.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd probably be able to get a decent Howl for the price of my knife, but even on FN M4A4s, the scratches and wear marks are still pretty visible, especially on the stock.


Very true, here's my FN Howl and you can see noticeable scratches on the stock



And up on the barrel under the handguards


----------



## w35t

Stupid question... How do you invite someone to trade that's not your friend?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Stupid question... How do you invite someone to trade that's not your friend?


There's a profile option for it, it's how betting sites work. I don't know how it works with individuals, probably something to do with the Steam Trade URL, but it's easier to add them to Friends to be honest...


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd probably be able to get a decent Howl for the price of my knife, but even on FN M4A4s, the scratches and wear marks are still pretty visible, especially on the stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, here's my FN Howl and you can see noticeable scratches on the stock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up on the barrel under the handguards
Click to expand...











some day maybe i'll get a howl, but i think i want a stattrak AWP first.


----------



## agsz

Should I see a noticeable difference in FPS/In-Game Performance going from an i5-4670k to an i7-4790k? Stock speeds. Also got a new motherboard, but I don't think that really matters.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Should I see a noticeable difference in FPS/In-Game Performance going from an i5-4670k to an i7-4790k? Stock speeds. Also got a new motherboard, but I don't think that really matters.


What resolution?

@1080, no

@lower res, yes

If you are streaming, then yes more fps

Hyperthreading is the only advantage of an i7 over i5 and CSGO won't directly take advantage of that (AFAIK). You will notice it when streaming or on 720p.

Sounds like you're better off over clocking your i5 unless one of the above factors is relevant


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What resolution?
> 
> @1080, no
> 
> @lower res, yes
> 
> If you are streaming, then yes more fps
> 
> Hyperthreading is the only advantage of an i7 over i5 and CSGO won't directly take advantage of that (AFAIK). You will notice it when streaming or on 720p.
> 
> Sounds like you're better off over clocking your i5 unless one of the above factors is relevant


Edit: I'm an idiot, was thinking mobile chips


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What resolution?
> 
> @1080, no
> 
> @lower res, yes
> 
> If you are streaming, then yes more fps
> 
> Hyperthreading is the only advantage of an i7 over i5 and CSGO won't directly take advantage of that (AFAIK). You will notice it when streaming or on 720p.
> 
> Sounds like you're better off over clocking your i5 unless one of the above factors is relevant


I play on 1920x1080, guess I'll try capping my fps @ 400 rather than 300 and see how stable it is. I haven't streamed on it yet, literally just put it together. My old CPU/mobo was stuck in POST with the CPU's l.e.d lit up red, figured I'd grab a new mobo & cpu and troubleshoot this weekend.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some day maybe i'll get a howl, but i think i want a stattrak AWP first.


What skin?


----------



## killuchen

I want to get a ST FT Asiimov Awp next


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I want to get a ST FT Asiimov Awp next


look for BS with great looks


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What resolution?
> 
> @1080, no
> 
> @lower res, yes
> 
> If you are streaming, then yes more fps
> 
> Hyperthreading is the only advantage of an i7 over i5 and CSGO won't directly take advantage of that (AFAIK). You will notice it when streaming or on 720p.
> 
> Sounds like you're better off over clocking your i5 unless one of the above factors is relevant
> 
> 
> 
> I play on 1920x1080, guess I'll try capping my fps @ 400 rather than 300 and see how stable it is. I haven't streamed on it yet, literally just put it together. My old CPU/mobo was stuck in POST with the CPU's l.e.d lit up red, figured I'd grab a new mobo & cpu and troubleshoot this weekend.
Click to expand...

Got an NVidia card?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Trading question - is it reasonable to equate Steam market price to key value? Doesn't look like the knife I want has even sold on Reddit (doesn't come up on search), so not sure how to pitch a realistic offer


For some items, the market price / 2.5 gives a reasonable estimate, but if there are few listings, then the prices can be highly inflated when compared to those on Reddit.

What knife are you looking for?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Very true, here's my FN Howl and you can see noticeable scratches on the stock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up on the barrel under the handguards
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, it doesn't take much of a wear value for the M4A4 to start degrading badly, still a good looking Howl though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Stupid question... How do you invite someone to trade that's not your friend?


You need their trade offer link, which only they can provide.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Got an NVidia card?


NVIDIA GTX 770 2GB reference card

edit: Figured this would go away with a better CPU, but on 1920x1080; when I scope into a smoke my fps drops by 50% or so, and also drops just walking up to it until i go through it, but not half as much as when I scope into the smoke.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

When you stream, you OBS and use the NVENC encoder. It'll use the GPU to render the stream. Put the max bitrate to about 2400Kb/s (if you have the upload to do that). Streaming at that bit rate uses less than 5% of my GPU usage so it should be slightly less on your 770.

Best thing is, you can keep all four threads on running CS:GO

EDIT: I would also set your resolution to 720p. I'm not sure if it's true, but you need to have a certain amount of viewers or the sub button unlocked to go higher than 30FPS or 720p.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> When you stream, you OBS and use the NVENC encoder. It'll use the GPU to render the stream. Put the max bitrate to about 2400Kb/s (if you have the upload to do that). Streaming at that bit rate uses less than 5% of my GPU usage so it should be slightly less on your 770.
> 
> Best thing is, you can keep all four threads on running CS:GO
> 
> EDIT: I would also set your resolution to 720p. I'm not sure if it's true, but you need to have a certain amount of viewers or the sub button unlocked to go higher than 30FPS or 720p.


I don't stream regularly, I was just wondering what areas I would get performance increases in with the new CPU. I was mainly concerned about the drops I still get in smokes in CSGO, even after upgrading from i5-4670k to the i7-4790k. Also, I use -threads 8 since the 4790k has 8 threads.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I wouldn't use commands that attempt to force threading. A game cannot use more threads than what the engine is coded for. I cannot remember for sure if I did enough testing with CS:GO while I had my i7-960 running it. I know later I turned off HT on that chip to get stable at a higher frequency.

I want to say the game does only use 4 threads, and that having that low of FPS in smoke is weird. At 3.84GHz, I had higher FPS than that when running through it. Try removing that command - I've heard forced thread commands can end up doing weird things to games.

Finally, is your CPU overclocked?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some day maybe i'll get a howl, but i think i want a stattrak AWP first.
> 
> 
> 
> What skin?
Click to expand...

Not sure yet, i'm still pretty open. but I'm thinking either an Asiimov, Redline, or Boom.

if i get a stattrak Asiimov, i'm going to name it "Stattrak Nerf gun"


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I wouldn't use commands that attempt to force threading. A game cannot use more threads than what the engine is coded for. I cannot remember for sure if I did enough testing with CS:GO while I had my i7-960 running it. I know later I turned off HT on that chip to get stable at a higher frequency.
> 
> I want to say the game does only use 4 threads, and that having that low of FPS in smoke is weird. At 3.84GHz, I had higher FPS than that when running through it. Try removing that command - I've heard forced thread commands can end up doing weird things to games.
> 
> Finally, is your CPU overclocked?


Nope, this cpu and my previous cpu were both at stock speeds. Did you try scoping into a smoke on 1920x1080 in game?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hmm... I probably didn't. Do you have stock cooling?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Trading question - is it reasonable to equate Steam market price to key value? Doesn't look like the knife I want has even sold on Reddit (doesn't come up on search), so not sure how to pitch a realistic offer


It really depends on what type of knife you want. Some market priced knives, like my M9 Crimson Web FT, are above market value by far because of the wear.

Here is your everyday M9 CW FT selling on the market at approximately 65-70 keys


Here is the one I own, which ranges from 180-190 keys.


Others knives like the slaughter and Case Hardened have different patterns or different amounts of blue and gold and that determines how much they are worth.

This should help you out a bit, unless you aren't looking at high tier knives

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2qnd30/psa_a_new_priceguideline_for_high_tier_knives/

If you're looking at mid or low tier knives, market price is pretty much the best place to start with an offer.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Hmm... I probably didn't. Do you have stock cooling?


Yeah, for the time being. I remember this only started happening after the CSGO update in late August/September 2014. You won't really notice it unless you go out of your way to test it while looking at your net graph.


----------



## lolllll117

that thing is field tested?!?

Also i realized what was throwing my aim off so much. i switched to "Fullscreen Windowed" mode a few days/weeks ago and there must be some sort of video lag on that because i was missing all my shots unless the person was standing still. either way now that i switched back to full screen i seem to be able to hit moving targets.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> that thing is field tested?!?
> 
> Also i realized what was throwing my aim off so much. i switched to "Fullscreen Windowed" mode a few days/weeks ago and there must be some sort of video lag on that because i was missing all my shots unless the person was standing still. either way now that i switched back to full screen i seem to be able to hit moving targets.


There is indeed lag when you're using FullScreen Window because your GPU is also rendering your Desktop.


----------



## lolllll117

i guess i didn't think about that. really explains why i've been aiming like crap these past few days.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> that thing is field tested?!?


Yep, hence why its almost triple market price. It's better than purchasing a MW one for 300+ keys, that's for sure.


----------



## LDV617

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cro4

Cro openly using Unity hacks on stream now.......


----------



## lolllll117

The walls! it's too bad he can't aim.

Seriously though, does he just not know everyone can see him hacking or just he just not care?


----------



## Aventadoor

Dude, did u see Cro dancing around naked?
hahah


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It really depends on what type of knife you want. Some market priced knives, like my M9 Crimson Web FT, are above market value by far because of the wear.
> 
> Here is your everyday M9 CW FT selling on the market at approximately 65-70 keys
> 
> 
> Here is the one I own, which ranges from 180-190 keys.
> 
> 
> Others knives like the slaughter and Case Hardened have different patterns or different amounts of blue and gold and that determines how much they are worth.
> 
> This should help you out a bit, unless you aren't looking at high tier knives
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2qnd30/psa_a_new_priceguideline_for_high_tier_knives/%5B/URL


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

It is safe rename my knives, one for Allahu Akbar and the other for Abdullah ?

Can i get a ban vac, a warning, or something ???


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> It is safe rename my knives, one for Allahu Akbar and the other for Abdullah ?
> 
> Can i get a ban vac, a warning, or something ???


My bomb is named "Allahu Akbar".











http://i.imgur.com/jTFvHtq.jpg

If people aren't getting banned for having pornographic avatars, then i don't think you'd need to worry about weapon names.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Do you guys know what that phrase means? I'm guessing not or you wouldn't be asking. It's not offensive at all.

And no, I'm not using sarcasm.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Do you guys know what that phrase means? I'm guessing not or you wouldn't be asking. It's not offensive at all.
> 
> And no, I'm not using sarcasm.


It's arabic for "god is great" i believe. And it's also very commonly said before and during suicide bombings.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> It's arabic for "god is great" i believe. And it's also very commonly said before and during suicide bombings.


It's also the start of almost every prayer in Arabic or Urdu.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> It's arabic for "god is great" i believe. And it's also very commonly said before and during suicide bombings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also the start of almost every prayer in Arabic or Urdu.
Click to expand...

hmmm... the more you know i guess.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It really depends on what type of knife you want. Some market priced knives, like my M9 Crimson Web FT, are above market value by far because of the wear.
> 
> Here is your everyday M9 CW FT selling on the market at approximately 65-70 keys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one I own, which ranges from 180-190 keys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others knives like the slaughter and Case Hardened have different patterns or different amounts of blue and gold and that determines how much they are worth.
> 
> This should help you out a bit, unless you aren't looking at high tier knives
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2qnd30/psa_a_new_priceguideline_for_high_tier_knives/%5B/URL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...if a Normal FN Night is 1000-1300 keys, your friend is sitting on a gold mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## iSlayer

I hope I can just get a knife from an unbox that allows me to trade for a butterfly.

Actually, I hope I either get good at CSGO or learn to give up this god awful game before it causes me too much anguish ;-;.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I hope I can just get a knife from an unbox that allows me to trade for a butterfly.
> 
> Actually, I hope I either get good at CSGO or learn to give up this god awful game before it causes me too much anguish ;-;.


I thought you just talked about CSGO but didn't actually play?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I wouldn't use commands that attempt to force threading. A game cannot use more threads than what the engine is coded for. I cannot remember for sure if I did enough testing with CS:GO while I had my i7-960 running it. I know later I turned off HT on that chip to get stable at a higher frequency.


I enabled -threads 8 in my csgo launch options it works great for. I decided to enable my HT on for during gaming now for streaming and it's given me roughly about 100 more fps in CSGO. I'll have 300-400 fps while streaming and 200s in certain areas of certain maps or in smokes/fire.

edit: i didn't bother testing with and without -threads 8 in launch options at first and just kept it on. they actually are the same for me, one doesn't run better or run worse than the other. Turning HT on definitely does make a big difference in csgo though


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I thought you just talked about CSGO but didn't actually play?


I wish I didn't play.

Back in Source I at least didn't care that I sucked and was there having fun with a community. Since GO i've been on me own and trying to be less crap and it hurts ;-;.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I wouldn't use commands that attempt to force threading. A game cannot use more threads than what the engine is coded for. I cannot remember for sure if I did enough testing with CS:GO while I had my i7-960 running it. I know later I turned off HT on that chip to get stable at a higher frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> I enabled -threads 8 in my csgo launch options it works great for. I decided to enable my HT on for during gaming now for streaming and it's given me roughly about 100 more fps in CSGO. I'll have 300-400 fps while streaming and 200s in certain areas of certain maps or in smokes/fire.
Click to expand...

-threads 8 ruined performance for me, plus source cannot utilize that many cores anyways.


----------



## buttface420

well guys i got rid of the tiger tooth. after having seriously over 30 people constantly trying to scam me for it the last 2 days i decided to just sell it on the market place. i'd rather take safe money than iffy money.

sold it for $400.00, it sold in less than a minute lol. i know i made a huge mistake but i'd rather have $400 then to get scammed and have nothing to me that would be a bigger mistake.

oh well...back to playing battlefield 4 !


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Honestly, that is what I would do. I could never see myself keeping anything worth over a few pennies. I don't play the game... like ever. But I really respect the game as it is so different than your typical 'arcade' shooter. I love seeing the tournaments when I can, and I love seeing your guy's posts.


----------



## buttface420

i went from $5 to $400.00 in 2 days...not bad really. i dont even play cs go that much. im sad but happy i didnt lose it to a scammer


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> well guys i got rid of the tiger tooth. after having seriously over 30 people constantly trying to scam me for it the last 2 days i decided to just sell it on the market place. i'd rather take safe money than iffy money.
> 
> sold it for $400.00, it sold in less than a minute lol. i know i made a huge mistake but i'd rather have $400 then to get scammed and have nothing to me that would be a bigger mistake.
> 
> oh well...back to playing battlefield 4 !


I don't blame you, but man do i wish i could own a knife like that some day...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> well guys i got rid of the tiger tooth. after having seriously over 30 people constantly trying to scam me for it the last 2 days i decided to just sell it on the market place. i'd rather take safe money than iffy money.
> 
> sold it for $400.00, it sold in less than a minute lol. i know i made a huge mistake but i'd rather have $400 then to get scammed and have nothing to me that would be a bigger mistake.
> 
> oh well...back to playing battlefield 4 !


Should have told me. Would have bought your knife if I knew you were selling it.

Or at least could have helped your properly cashed out the knife.


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For some items, the market price / 2.5 gives a reasonable estimate, but if there are few listings, then the prices can be highly inflated when compared to those on Reddit.
> 
> What knife are you looking for?
> Yeah, it doesn't take much of a wear value for the M4A4 to start degrading badly, still a good looking Howl though.
> You need their trade offer link, which only they can provide.


I'm after currently after a Flip Damascus FT, at the moment it's just less than £50 on the market. I can't find a recent reference for key price for it, so do you think 32 keys is a reasonable offer? Or have I missed the point?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm after currently after a Flip Damascus FT, at the moment it's just less than £50 on the market. I can't find a recent reference for key price for it, so do you think 32 keys is a reasonable offer? Or have I missed the point?


That price is a bit low, this gives a fair estimate for the price in keys:

http://csgo.steamanalyst.com/id/60794632

Though it's worth noting that a knife like that probably won't be as easy to get rid of later on if you wanted to upgrade or cash-out.

EDIT - Didn't realise you were looking for FT, oops.


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## Paradigm84

Not sure what to do with my knife at the moment, I've got an 80% Fade Bayonet, but I'm not sure what to try and trade it for. Damascus Karambits look cool, but I'm not sure how easy it would be to trade or sell later on.


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilos*
> 
> Looking on steam analyst it cost 33 keys.
> Flip knife are one of the least popular knives, and damascus is not a very popular skin. Just be ware that it might be annoying to try to sell this later when u get tired of it.
> Also keys is rising in price. And knifes are decreasing in price. So you wouldnt want to pay full market price for it.
> 
> If your really want it, maybe try to find some1 who quicksells it, defenitely not worth paying full market price.


Thanks for the reply, the market price flows between £50-55, so assuming £50 would be a low ball. I'm a bit of a prat, didn't understand the "quicksell" and "not market price"








I'm not thinking about selling it, just wanna buy it at the moment! The only reason I don't use the market is that you get a better deal on the keys vs the Steam fees on the market. Not starting trading or anything, just want rid of the stock knife in-game!


----------



## Sikkamore

I was thinking of buying a Tiger Tooth Bayo. However, seeing the exchange rate from Canadian to American dollars is making me think I may not now :/ Canadian dollar has just been plummeting recently


----------



## Paradigm84

Just got my knife scammed, if you're doing a trade with a middleman, make sure they are who they say they are and don't rush anything, take the time to research everyone involved in the exchange.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just got my knife scammed, if you're doing a trade with a middleman, make sure they are who they say they are and don't rush anything, take the time to research everyone involved in the exchange.


Damn thats sucks, but I can't say I didn't try to help (Section 2 1-A). This was posted not too long ago for buttface.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/12510_30#post_23387473

Speaking of which...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> well guys i got rid of the tiger tooth. after having seriously over 30 people constantly trying to scam me for it the last 2 days i decided to just sell it on the market place. i'd rather take safe money than iffy money.
> 
> sold it for $400.00, it sold in less than a minute lol. i know i made a huge mistake but i'd rather have $400 then to get scammed and have nothing to me that would be a bigger mistake.
> 
> oh well...back to playing battlefield 4 !


As much as I'd like to punch you in the face for taking valve's play money (by that I mean it can only be spent on steam). You probably are right in the sense that you would have gotten scammed. Probably half or more of those 30 people you mentioned were scammers. However, if you had waited and figured out who is legit and who is willing to pay money you could have gotten much more.

I guess you could say my thoughts/opinion on your decision is like a seesaw, lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Damn thats sucks, but I can't say I didn't try to help (Section 2 1-A). This was posted not too long ago for buttface.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/12510_30#post_23387473


Yeah, the scam was fairly obvious, I just wasn't paying attention. Oh well, probably a good thing, I was starting to spend too much money on it anyway. Thinking about trading everything out for keys, then cashing out, if anyone's interested in anything, just add me on Steam.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Damn thats sucks, but I can't say I didn't try to help (Section 2 1-A). This was posted not too long ago for buttface.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1143194/official-counter-strike-global-offensive-thread/12510_30#post_23387473
> 
> Speaking of which...
> As much as I'd like to punch you in the face for taking valve's play money (by that I mean it can only be spent on steam). You probably are right in the sense that you would have gotten scammed. Probably half or more of those 30 people you mentioned were scammers. *However, if you had waited and figured out who is legit and who is willing to pay money you could have gotten much more.*
> 
> I guess you could say my thoughts/opinion on your decision is like a seesaw, lol.


This, I waited a few days to find someone legit when I was cashing out, well worth the wait as I bought these rims with the money I got.








Couldn't be happier, I didn't get stuck with worthless steam money or items on a game I barely play anymore. If you find the right guy, cashing out is definitely worth it IMO.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, the scam was fairly obvious, I just wasn't paying attention. Oh well, probably a good thing, I was starting to spend too much money on it anyway. Thinking about trading everything out for keys, then cashing out, if anyone's interested in anything, just add me on Steam.


Got a Flip Damascus FT?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Got a Flip Damascus FT?


No, I haven't got any knives at the moment after that guy took mine.


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilos*
> 
> Dont you guys have a SAFE payment method so you dont get scammed?
> In sweden we have a thing called swish, its a service used by the banks and it connects your phone number to your bank account. You send money to a person by adding their phone number in the app, you get their name and number, send money instantly to their bank account and its impossible to chargeback.
> 
> Maybe this feels safe because sweden is so small.. But anyway. It seems way better then paypal and all the stories about chargebacks you hear about.
> 
> Im sorry to hear you got scammed. We just recently discussed about how he sold his knife for way too cheap I figured people would pay a bit more attention to doing bad deals / scamming.


I scanned through at least 30 people that added me before I found someone with enough cash rep for me, he had multiple cash trades with proof of over $500-1000 and a large inventory. Look at their cash rep thread and steamrep and just hope for the best. I just used PayPal, one quick transaction and I had no issues.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilos*
> 
> Seems like everyone is starved for keys. Maybe because of this 7 day market ban.. But its really hard to sell stuff. I cant even get rid of my awp asiimov FT for 27 keys.


I'll buy it for 25k


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilos*
> 
> Dont you guys have a SAFE payment method so you dont get scammed?
> In sweden we have a thing called swish, its a service used by the banks and it connects your phone number to your bank account. You send money to a person by adding their phone number in the app, you get their name and number, send money instantly to their bank account and its impossible to chargeback.
> 
> Maybe this feels safe because sweden is so small.. But anyway. It seems way better then paypal and all the stories about chargebacks you hear about.
> 
> Im sorry to hear you got scammed. We just recently discussed about how he sold his knife for way too cheap I figured people would pay a bit more attention to doing bad deals / scamming.


It's not the payment method that was at fault, it was me being stupid and not taking my time to think everything over properly.


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## Oczoq5445

delete ty


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, the scam was fairly obvious, I just wasn't paying attention. Oh well, probably a good thing, I was starting to spend too much money on it anyway. Thinking about trading everything out for keys, then cashing out, if anyone's interested in anything, just add me on Steam.


you're not the only one thinking this, while researching i seen many people talking about cashing out because of all those extra rules and crap they are going to be trying to do and people are worried its going to kill the cs:go market like dota 2

its just EVERYONE is trying to scam now, it totally killed the idea of trading at all for me. i even had a dude from right here on ocn try to tell me my knife wasnt worth muchand offered me 5 purple gun skins for it

sad but with rare items you cant trust anyone. from what i learned you can scam someone straight up and steam wont back you at all because you didnt use thier steam market or trade thru them even people with HIGH REP and know they are being recorded are ripping people off and steam still said they cant do nothing about it.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> you're not the only one thinking this, while researching i seen many people talking about cashing out because of all those extra rules and crap they are going to be trying to do and people are worried its going to kill the cs:go market like dota 2
> 
> its just EVERYONE is trying to scam now, it totally killed the idea of trading at all for me. i even had a dude from right here on ocn try to tell me my knife wasnt worth muchand offered me 5 purple gun skins for it
> 
> sad but with rare items you cant trust anyone. from what i learned you can scam someone straight up and steam wont back you at all because you didnt use thier steam market or trade thru them even people with HIGH REP and know they are being recorded are ripping people off and steam still said they cant do nothing about it.


Yeah, it's pretty annoying you can't get items back even if you can prove you were scammed. If I can't sell stuff off, I might try working my way back up to a knife with the skins I have currently.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just got my knife scammed, if you're doing a trade with a middleman, make sure they are who they say they are and don't rush anything, take the time to research everyone involved in the exchange.


Contact Steam support and let them know. They have reversed the trades before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> you're not the only one thinking this, while researching i seen many people talking about cashing out because of all those extra rules and crap they are going to be trying to do and people are worried its going to kill the cs:go market like dota 2
> 
> its just EVERYONE is trying to scam now, it totally killed the idea of trading at all for me. i even had a dude from right here on ocn try to tell me my knife wasnt worth muchand offered me 5 purple gun skins for it
> 
> sad but with rare items you cant trust anyone. from what i learned you can scam someone straight up and steam wont back you at all because you didnt use thier steam market or trade thru them even people with HIGH REP and know they are being recorded are ripping people off and steam still said they cant do nothing about it.


Eh, for someone who sells a lot. I can't say I've ever gotten scammed yet. lolllll117 has gotten Steam Support to get him all his items back. Steam Support will help actually. It's a one time thing though.

Those who are trying to cash out, you guys need to talk to someone who actually knows about cashing out....

I've cashed out over 40K dollars now and I've had 3 chargebacks (pretty small transactions, no more than $20 per transaction), two of them that got reversed.

EDIT:

Can you link this guys account who told you it wasn't worth anything that was from OCN? I'm sure something can be done about that.....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Contact Steam support and let them know. They have reversed the trades before.


I'll give it a go, hopefully I can at least get the guys banned.


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Contact Steam support and let them know. They have reversed the trades before.
> Eh, for someone who sells a lot. I can't say I've ever gotten scammed yet. lolllll117 has gotten Steam Support to get him all his items back. Steam Support will help actually. It's a one time thing though.
> 
> Those who are trying to cash out, you guys need to talk to someone who actually knows about cashing out....
> 
> I've cashed out over 40K dollars now and I've had 3 chargebacks (pretty small transactions, no more than $20 per transaction), two of them that got reversed.


how much honestly would you have paid for that knife (m9 bayonet tiger tooth fn)

i wish there was an official ocn gs go trader club,where i would feel safe to trade.

oh well, if i ever get anything good again (doubt it) i'll see what you would give me for it first.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> how much honestly would you have paid for that knife (m9 bayonet tiger tooth fn)
> 
> i wish there was an official ocn gs go trader club,where i would feel safe to trade.
> 
> oh well, if i ever get anything good again (doubt it) i'll see what you would give me for it first.


Yours was Stattrak. Would have done over $400 easily for it via Paypal.


----------



## buttface420

okay, next time i get anything of worth i'll contact you first. i may just buy a good knife who knows


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Contact Steam support and let them know. They have reversed the trades before.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a go, hopefully I can at least get the guys banned.
Click to expand...

while the guy who scammed me did in fact get banned, i'm not entirely sure it was all the scamming he was doing or just for hacking.
But yes, i did get my items back. It took around a month though.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> while the guy who scammed me did in fact get banned, i'm not entirely sure it was all the scamming he was doing or just for hacking.
> But yes, i did get my items back. It took around a month though.


That's about how long it took me to get my items back from when someone scammed them off me.


----------



## Paradigm84

With any luck I'll be able to get my knife back then.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> With any luck I'll be able to get my knife back then.


Just submit a report to steam









Should be able to get it back (keep in mind they will only do this once for you).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Just submit a report to steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be able to get it back (keep in mind they will only do this once for you).


I've submitted one, hopefully they'll be able to return the knife.









Next time I'll be more careful about who I trade with.


----------



## buttface420

im thnking about buying a knife off the market,sometimes people sell a good one wayy cheaper than they should. i like the karambit, which one do you guys think i should look for most?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> im thnking about buying a knife off the market,sometimes people sell a good one wayy cheaper than they should. i like the karambit, which one do you guys think i should look for most?


Whatever you like tbh. Go for something that you enjoy looking at it since you'll ALWAYS be looking at it lol


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> while the guy who scammed me did in fact get banned, i'm not entirely sure it was all the scamming he was doing or just for hacking.
> But yes, i did get my items back. It took around a month though.


Yeah, steam support takes a really long time to respond.

My brother got all his stuff stolen after getting keylogged in mid January, and he just got his stuff back last week on tuesday. Someone sent him a link to a fake razer site where he downloaded a fake 'razer comms installer' which turned out to be a keylogger. The guy got his steam login info and gmail login info, so he was able to steal the entire account. The guy was kinda dumb though, there was $75 of TF2 items that he also could have taken, but he left them untouched. Whoever did it did traded the items to multiple accounts and distributed them in attempts to keep the items, but all those accounts got banned.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> im thnking about buying a knife off the market,sometimes people sell a good one wayy cheaper than they should. i like the karambit, which one do you guys think i should look for most?


You could always buy keys from some of the OCN members here and trade for one on csgolounge.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> im thnking about buying a knife off the market,sometimes people sell a good one wayy cheaper than they should. i like the karambit, which one do you guys think i should look for most?


The ones that are accidentally sold for like $5 are usually grabbed by bots as far as I know. And what do you want the knife for, trading or just keeping? If you want to trade it out in the future, a Vanilla Karambit would be a good choice. Other than that, a Karambit Night would be a decent choice.

Better condition lower tier skins like Safari Mesh, Boreal Forest, Forest DDPAT can be found for fairly cheap, but might be hard to sell on later as many people find them less desirable than skins like Stained and Blue Steel.

I'd personally avoid Case Hardened, Crimson Web and Slaughter stuff, traders get *very* picky about the patterns on those in particular.


----------



## buttface420

okay and what are good gun skins for trade? i like the m4a1-s cyrex


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> okay and what are good gun skins for trade? i like the m4a1-s cyrex


In my experience, the following are fairly easy to buy and sell:


M4A1-S Cyrex FT, MW or FN
AWP Asiimov FT
Desert Eagle Blaze FN
USP-S Guardian FN
M4A4 Dragon King FN
AK-47 Vulcan FT, MW or FN
AK-47 Jaguar FT, MW or FN
AK-47 Fire Serpent FT, MW or FN
AK-47 Redline MW

Bear in mind most of those are fairly expensive.


----------



## buttface420

are stained or urban knives any good? lookin at karambits


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> are stained or urban knives any good? lookin at karambits


Honestly, take a look at: http://csgostash.com/

No one really knows what you like. Easier to just take a look on that site for every weapon you want a skin for and choose what you like.
Quote:


> If EnVyUs stand in our way, we will dismantle them": TaZ on ESL One Katowice 2015


http://www.eslgaming.com/interview/if-envyus-stand-our-way-we-will-dismantle-them-taz-esl-one-katowice-2015
Quote:


> bLacKpoisoN moves to Sweden


http://www.hltv.org/news/14401-blackpoison-moves-to-sweden


----------



## Paradigm84

I had a Stained Karambit, but I ended up trading it out as I didn't like the pattern.


----------



## dmasteR

How does this make any sense?

Just had two MM games back to back like this....


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How does this make any sense?
> 
> Just had two MM games back to back like this....


That's some awful luck.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How does this make any sense?
> 
> Just had two MM games back to back like this....


Its an excellently programmed system.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How does this make any sense?
> 
> Just had two MM games back to back like this....


and yet I still get asked why I don't play competitive MM.

This isn't the main reason, but it's just a reason to throw on the boat full of other various reasons.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> and yet I still get asked why I don't play competitive MM.
> 
> This isn't the main reason, but it's just a reason to throw on the boat full of other various reasons.


64 tick + cheaters isn't exactly fun either


----------



## iSlayer

I saw a vid recently of a global elite going through his games played, checking games at random and every one of them had a cheater in it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> and yet I still get asked why I don't play competitive MM.
> 
> This isn't the main reason, but it's just a reason to throw on the boat full of other various reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 64 tick + cheaters isn't exactly fun either
Click to expand...

Don't worry, those have been on the boat of reasons for a looong time.


----------



## w35t

CHECK

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198030292785

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198030292785


----------



## Paradigm84

That Doppler Karambit isn't the same as dmasteR's, it looks to be a Phase 2, not a Ruby. Still a sweet knife though, the fourth most expensive type of Doppler as far as I'm aware.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How does this make any sense?
> 
> Just had two MM games back to back like this....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm more impressed that they were able to get any kills at all if silver 3 was their real rank...
Wait, is it possible that they were all friends and just entered a game of MM together?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> CHECK
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198030292785
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198030292785


Man everyone is getting cool knives this week!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That Doppler Karambit isn't the same as dmasteR's, it looks to be a Phase 2, not a Ruby. Still a sweet knife though.


Can you explain the Phases to me? i know that changes the value of the knife a lot.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'm more impressed that they were able to get any kills at all if silver 3 was their real rank...
> Wait, is it possible that they were all friends and just entered a game of MM together?
> Man everyone is getting cool knives this week!
> Can you explain the Phases to me? i know that changes the value of the knife a lot.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2sjfdh/psa_ultimate_doppler_knives_guide_dont_get/


----------



## w35t

in the midst of all this chaos i decided to rage buy 10 cases and open them.. for some reason steam decided my market activity should be taken away for 5 days. it of course allowed me to add $50 to my steam wallet


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Can you explain the Phases to me? i know that changes the value of the knife a lot.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2sjfdh/psa_ultimate_doppler_knives_guide_dont_get/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Can you explain the Phases to me? i know that changes the value of the knife a lot.


Sure, as far as I know:


Phase 1 - Mostly black with some purple/ pink
Phase 2 - Mostly pink/ purple with less black
Phase 3 - Varying amounts of blue/ black with some green
Phase 4 - Black and blue
Ruby - Red
Sapphire - Blue
Black Pearl - All black.
As posted in the reddit link above, the image used to generate the patterns is:



Which is interesting, because it seems they've decided to not use an 'Emerald' style knife.

Also, Black Pearls are the most rare knife skin in the entire game, and Phase 1 knives with very little pink are commonly mistaken for them.


----------



## agsz

@paradigm84 sorta off topic: Do you use 1000Hz for your Corsair K70?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> @paradigm84 sorta off topic: Do you use 1000Hz for your Corsair K70?


I don't have it anymore, I just had it for reviewing.


----------



## Oczoq5445

edit: delete


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilos*
> 
> So I have 23 keys left. And thinking of getting a knife. What kinfe + skin would you get? Its basically only gut and flip that is available at this price I think.


At that price, Flip Knife stained. Everything else is either ugly or too expensive.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilos*
> 
> So I have 23 keys left. And thinking of getting a knife. What kinfe + skin would you get? Its basically only gut and flip that is available at this price I think.


Vanilla Flipknife or a Gut Slaughter with skin.


----------



## chemicalfan

Should be able to get a Flip Boreal Forest for that. Avoid the BS Flips, they are ugly imo


----------



## buttface420

got a vanilla karambit, i dont know why but i love these knives!


----------



## iSlayer

I have stock







.

Here's hoping to one day unbox a knife so I can trade for a butterfly knife. I'd love a vanilla butterfly...


----------



## w35t

dmaster... console me... i need words of encouragement


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> got a vanilla karambit, i dont know why but i love these knives!


Glad you like it!


----------



## agsz

Question for NVIDIA users:
Shader Cache: On or Off?
Maximum Pre-Rendered Frames: Default Application Setting or 1?
Perform Scaling On: Display or GPU?


----------



## iSlayer

I use whatever the default is.


----------



## fatjacks

Hi Overclockers,

I'm using 6/11 Windows, 1600dpi and 2.5 ingame sense. 1920x1080, 120hz.

It now feels like the crosshair is floating. It's hard to describe.
When I move the crosshair in circles it seems like it's not centered anymore.
Floating on the screen.
Maybe also the environment is not turning as fast as the crosshair moves?

Is this:
- me getting crazy
- pixel skipping
- another effect?


----------



## iSlayer

For me, aiming with my 6/11 5700 DPI 0.6 1080p60 G700 feels weird as well. I could probably better explain it if i'd played recently.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatjacks*
> 
> Hi Overclockers,
> 
> I'm using 6/11 Windows, 1600dpi and 2.5 ingame sense. 1920x1080, 120hz.
> 
> It now feels like the crosshair is floating. It's hard to describe.
> When I move the crosshair in circles it seems like it's not centered anymore.
> Floating on the screen.
> Maybe also the environment is not turning as fast as the crosshair moves?
> 
> Is this:
> - me getting crazy
> - pixel skipping
> - another effect?


You might be going crazy








You should lower your in game sens to somewhere around 1, in 0.1 steps. Play a couple of DM rounds, then notch it down, then repeat. Your aim and 'stability' will improve, especially when flicking


----------



## hamzta09

Bad sensor/Laser
High DPI (interpolated + snapping + prediction)
High sens
Framerate

All affect mousemovement, the top 3 negatively if too high.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Question for NVIDIA users:
> Shader Cache: On or Off? Default
> Maximum Pre-Rendered Frames: Default Application Setting or 1? Doesn't apply without VSync, which you shouldn't be using
> Perform Scaling On: Display or GPU? Only matters if you use non-native aspect ratio or resolution and your display's scaling has high latency


Answers in quote


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Answers in quote


Max Pre-Rendered frames only matters with Vsync? Never knew that.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yours was Stattrak. Would have done over $400 easily for it via Paypal.


Wait i'm out of the loop. Someone please explain what this means. $400 for a digital knife?


----------



## Peanuts4

I have a boatload of crates and only a few guns. If anyone wants to trade guns for crates PM me.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yours was Stattrak. Would have done over $400 easily for it via Paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait i'm out of the loop. Someone please explain what this means. $400 for a digital knife?
Click to expand...

Knives can only come out of cases and cases can only be opened with keys that cost $2.5
in each case there is about a 0.2%-0.5% chance of getting a knife. making them super rare.
After you factor in the percentage chance of getting certain patterns along with the condition of the knife and whether or not it's stattrak each knife can be from $60 to Several thousand dollars depending on how rare it is.
And no, i can't explain why people are willing to pay several thousand dollars for a digital knife. talk to a psychologist or something









Also thanks to all the people explaining the Phases to me


----------



## gr4474




----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*


Its like some ditzy girl spending $400 on a glass of wine at a fancy restaurant, or a biker spending $1000 on chrome parts for his Harley, or a baseball player spending $600 on an aluminum bat in college.


----------



## Paradigm84

Not all people with knives buy them just to use in game, you can also buy them in an attempt to trade up to more expensive stuff over time.


----------



## agsz

Just had my Nvidia Display Drivers crash on me mid scrim, first time I've ever had that happen. Went back in game, 100 fps max, reboot PC, fps is back to normal. Should I change
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Its like some ditzy girl spending $400 on a glass of wine at a fancy restaurant, or a biker spending $1000 on chrome parts for his Harley, or a baseball player spending $600 on an aluminum bat in college.


I'll agree with that. Most people open cases or buy skins, trade up and what not to upgrade/make money off it, or bet constantly. I'm pretty neutral on skins, but it has made this game bigger than CS 1.6 was, at least I think it's safe to say that now.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not all people with knives buy them just to use in game, you can also buy them in an attempt to trade up to more expensive stuff over time.


Like better knives


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Like better knives


Exactly!


----------



## chemicalfan

Question - am I better off using reddit or csgolounge to trade keys for a knife? Or try both and see how I go?
Is either of them riskier with regard to scammers?


----------



## killuchen

What DPI are you guys rocking on your mouse? I'm currently using 800. Should the size of your monitor affect your mouse dpi? I'm using a 27" @ 2560x1440


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question - am I better off using reddit or csgolounge to trade keys for a knife? Or try both and see how I go?
> Is either of them riskier with regard to scammers?


I'd personally stick to Reddit, unless you want to get a tonne of responses like:
Quote:


> ★★★★★★AMAZING PRICE★★★★★★★
> 
> ft gut knife with fn bta looks!!!!!!!
> 
> centered jesus pattern playside, guy waving a stick pattern backside!!!
> 
> c/o'd by fnatic and nip @ 2000k, quicksell @ 1999k or 5 fn bta dlores!!!!!
> 
> highball or lowball = - rep, block + report!!!
> 
> dont try to trick me, i do this for a living, i know good prices when i see them!!!!
> 
> go trade now men ))


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> What DPI are you guys rocking on your mouse? I'm currently using 800. Should the size of your monitor affect your mouse dpi? I'm using a 27" @ 2560x1440


I'm using 1170DPI and 1.19 in game IIRC. I'd recommend trying to drop your resolution down though, it seems to make aiming a lot easier. I used to use 1440p, but now I'm using 1080p, and even that is too much for a lot of people.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd personally stick to Reddit, unless you want to get a tonne of responses like:
> 
> I'm using 1170DPI and 1.19 in game IIRC. I'd recommend trying to drop your resolution down though, it seems to make aiming a lot easier. I used to use 1440p, but now I'm using 1080p, and even that is too much for a lot of people.


I tried playing at lower res but the game seemed really blurry to me. Is there a way to fix that?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question - am I better off using reddit or csgolounge to trade keys for a knife? Or try both and see how I go?
> Is either of them riskier with regard to scammers?


if you are trading with keys, use either or. just look for the best deal. If you want help you have me on steam.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I tried playing at lower res but the game seemed really blurry to me. Is there a way to fix that?


That's just what happens when you start using a lower resolution, things seem less defined, but it shouldn't detract from you playing the game.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I tried playing at lower res but the game seemed really blurry to me. Is there a way to fix that?


Try using 4X MSAA


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> if you are trading with keys, use either or. just look for the best deal. If you want help you have me on steam.


Need help with the keys first! (you've got PM!







)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not all people with knives buy them just to use in game, you can also buy them in an attempt to trade up to more expensive stuff over time.


I don't have a knife lol

But I have an AK-47 First Class - which is my baby


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Try using 4X MSAA


tried that and it's still very blurry =/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I don't have a knife lol
> 
> But I have an AK-47 First Class - which is my baby


Nor do I, some guy took it.









And the First Class is a nice skin, it looks much cleaner than a lot of the other skins.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> tried that and it's still very blurry =/


Which resolution were you on, and which are you trying? Also, do you have Anti-Aliasing set to 'Off' in your video card's 3D settings? I've dropped from 1920x1080 to 1280x720 and 4X MSAA made a pretty big difference.

4X MSAA vs None


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Which resolution were you on, and which are you trying? Also, do you have Anti-Aliasing set to 'Off' in your video card's 3D settings? I've dropped from 1920x1080 to 1280x720 and 4X MSAA made a pretty big difference.


I was on 2560x1440 which is my native to 1920x1080. AA is off in csgo.

Here's a pic of my settings in csgo

http://cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/34113789756330896/DCD9113969E639BD9DEB0442F225E7C6B6CC1808/

nvcp settings

http://i.imgur.com/H2oEUHr.png


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I was on 2560x1440 which is my native to 1920x1080. AA is off in csgo.


Hm. I've personally never used 2560x1440, but use 1920x1080. You didn't try 4X MSAA in 1920x1080?


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Hm. I've personally never used 2560x1440, but use 1920x1080. You didn't try 4X MSAA in 1920x1080?


Yea I had 4xmsaa on. I posted a pic of my nvidia control panel settings.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I was on 2560x1440 which is my native to 1920x1080. AA is off in csgo.
> 
> Here's a pic of my settings in csgo
> 
> http://cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/34113789756330896/DCD9113969E639BD9DEB0442F225E7C6B6CC1808/
> 
> nvcp settings
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/H2oEUHr.png


Oh, I thought you said it was off in CS:GO. That's pretty weird, usually AA helps a bit with that. It will take a few days to adjust to, since you're used to the higher resolution. Have you tried FXAA Anti-Aliasing


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Oh, I thought you said it was off in CS:GO. That's pretty weird, usually AA helps a bit with that. It will take a few days to adjust to, since you're used to the higher resolution. Have you tried FXAA Anti-Aliasing


I turned off multisampling AA and maxed texture filtering mode and it fixed the blurryness lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nor do I, some guy took it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the First Class is a nice skin, it looks much cleaner than a lot of the other skins.


Well I never had one in the first place


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Well I never had one in the first place


Why not? They make you twice as good at CS. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

But yeah, they're cool, but you can end up spending a tonne of money on them. Or do what I do and compulsively trade through 9 different knives and end up getting scammed.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I turned off multisampling AA and maxed texture filtering mode and it fixed the blurryness lol


Ah my fault, texture filtering didn't really help when I was testing it out, so I didn't think to recommend it.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why not? They make you twice as good at CS. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> But yeah, they're cool, but you can end up spending a tonne of money on them. Or do what I do and compulsively trade through 9 different knives and end up getting scammed.


I think the most money that I spent on csgo was buying the Vanguard Operation Pack









I was gifted the game by a friend.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I think the most money that I spent on csgo was buying the Vanguard Operation Pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gifted the game by a friend.


Yeah, I can understand not wanting to spend so much money on the game, you are just paying for pixels after all.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I tried playing at lower res but the game seemed really blurry to me. Is there a way to fix that?


Monitor sharpness.
Raise it, to compensate.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Monitor sharpness.
> Raise it, to compensate.


where is this setting?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> where is this setting?


Your monitor?


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/14420-cevo-s7-with-135000-purse

CEVO stepping their game up. Interesting.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14420-cevo-s7-with-135000-purse
> 
> CEVO stepping their game up. Interesting.


CEVO is now partnered with MLG I assume?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> CEVO is now partnered with MLG I assume?


CEVO partnered with MLG.TV, not sure if they actually partnered with MLG though. Regardless, CEVO has been making money from other things like Alienware. Looks like MLG.TV is a subdivision of MLG though, but I'm not positive. Good for CEVO though, people will finally take CEVO more seriously. My only issue now though is CEVO needs to fix their client. People can't be dropping out of game mid round due to the CEVO Client....


----------



## LDV617

That's for you dmasteR xD

Although I do really appreciate CEVO and all they do for NA CS. I hope they can break the ESEA monopoly.


----------



## daav1d

Just opened this, I am so happy right now


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened this, I am so happy right now


How many cases total of chromas did you open?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How many cases total of chromas did you open?


A bit to many, do not really know how many.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd recommend trying to drop your resolution down though, it seems to make aiming a lot easier. I used to use 1440p, but now I'm using 1080p, and even that is too much for a lot of people.


You're making me feel REALLY good about my 1080p 144hz monitor that I just bought!


----------



## gr4474

Should I wait for a sale on Counter Strike, or just buy it for $15?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> You're making me feel REALLY good about my 1080p 144hz monitor that I just bought!


Hope you enjoy it! If I had more time to play CS:GO I'd definitely be getting a high refresh rate monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Should I wait for a sale on Counter Strike, or just buy it for $15?


I'd personally buy 5 keys for ~$9, then buy a copy off r/globaloffensivetrade.


----------



## iSlayer

My dreams of the new Acer 1440p144 IPS haven't stopped. I dream of hertz!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> My dreams of the new Acer 1440p144 IPS haven't stopped. I dream of hertz!


Even though it's a 144Hz, it's still set back by the fact that it's a IPS panel thus it's still slow


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Even though it's a 144Hz, it's still set back by the fact that it's a IPS panel thus it's still slow


But it'll look really pretty.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Even though it's a 144Hz, it's still set back by the fact that it's a IPS panel thus it's still slow


ULMB







. See the review, its FAST.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd personally buy 5 keys for ~$9, then buy a copy off r/globaloffensivetrade.


Ok this may be a dumb question, but what is r/globaloffensivetrade? What is the strategy to buy 5 keys?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd personally buy 5 keys for ~$9, then buy a copy off r/globaloffensivetrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this may be a dumb question, but what is r/globaloffensivetrade? What is the strategy to buy 5 keys?
Click to expand...

It's a subreddit devoted to buying, selling and trading CS:GO items. Keys (which are used to unlock weapon chests in CS:GO) are used as a form of currency in CS:GO trading communities as they can be transferred from person-to-person easily and securely over Steam.

You'd just need to buy the 5 keys from another Steam user (there are some in this thread that could likely help you out if you have a verified PayPal account), and then find a reputable seller on r/globaloffensivetrade and you'd exchange the 5 keys for the game.


----------



## gr4474

hmmm sounds like a good way to get my feet wet with these key thingermabobs.


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened this, I am so happy right now


nice!


----------



## killuchen

Anybody have bayo doppler ruby or sapphire for trade?


----------



## dmasteR

Was on CSGOJackpot to try it out.... and



haha


----------



## fragamemnon

Wow, you guys and your money.









And here I am, unable to scrape up $50 to get in some average gear to trade up with. It was thanks to dmasteR that I was able to get a decent CH AK and start from somewhere.


----------



## kierwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Wow, you guys and your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am, unable to scrape up $50 to get in some average gear to trade up with. It was thanks to dmasteR that I was able to get a decent CH AK and start from somewhere.


I wouldn't worry about it. The market will crash when a new CS comes out and they will scramble to recover cash before it is too late to sell skins. I currently have over 400 cases, but the market has been stagnant ever since cases started coming out ever 2 months.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I saw a vid recently of a global elite going through his games played, checking
> games at random and every one of them had a cheater in it.


Would you mind linking the video?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kierwest*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. The market will crash when a new CS comes out and they will scramble to recover cash before it is too late to sell skins. I currently have over 400 cases, but the market has been stagnant ever since cases started coming out ever 2 months.


Counter-Strike isnt a game where they release one every year or even every other. It's a game that will stay relevant for many more years to come. The day the market actually crashes because Valve announces a CS sequel most of the big gamblers and traders will have already made tons off the skin market it won't be a huge deal.

Katowice is this weekend, whos ready for a insane weekend of CS? Any predictions on who will win the major?


----------



## dezahp

Dude dmasterR what on earth do you do with all of your skins? Jesus...everytime I see a post of your skins/wins, it is so ridiculous. I feel like the little African villager boy who has to scrounge for food and water while you are Bill Gates LOL. All of my skins only add up to like 4-5 dollars.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Katowice is this weekend, whos ready for a insane weekend of CS? Any predictions on who will win the major?


NiP of course









Gonna be a crazy busy weekend for me outside of CS, but hoping that I can keep one eye on Twitch for the majority


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Was on CSGOJackpot to try it out.... and
> 
> 
> 
> haha


jelly/10


----------



## lolllll117

Haha dmasteR winning all the CSGO skins. don't you win enough from betting


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Katowice is this weekend, whos ready for a insane weekend of CS? Any predictions on who will win the major?


I want fnatic to win for my fanboy reasons, but NiP or Virtus.Pro winning are also good. EnvyUs is also a possibility.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I want fnatic to win for my fanboy reasons, but NiP or Virtus.Pro winning are also good. EnvyUs is also a possibility.


Way to sit on the 4-way fence


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Would you mind linking the video?


Best I can do is tell you it was on /r/globaloffensive







. Finding it would take hours of digging through posts from the past couple weeks.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I want fnatic to win for my fanboy reasons, but NiP or Virtus.Pro winning are also good. EnvyUs is also a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to sit on the 4-way fence
Click to expand...

I just like a lot of teams, that's all









I like Cloud9 as well but...them winning a major isn't at all likely anytime soon.


----------



## SheepMoose

Can anyone else not bet on the winner of ESL?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Would you mind linking the video?






 - I think this is it.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I think this is it


Lol, that's ridiculous.
Thank you btw!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Was on CSGOJackpot to try it out.... and
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Jelly x3000

Time for Dmaster to have another giveaway


----------



## killuchen

Dm I hate you...







I want VP to win lol


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I think this is it.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*


Not quite sure what that means lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Katowice is this weekend, whos ready for a insane weekend of CS? Any predictions on who will win the major?


I think that it will be between fnatic and nV


----------



## LDV617

I'm sure most of you saw this already, but...




RAHIM HYPEEEEE

(For those who aren't familiar)


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I think that it will be between fnatic and nV


I don't think NV will be making it to the Finals this time around. But then again, the fart of energy it took to type this post couldn't power an ants motorcycle around a one pence piece, so take it for what it's worth


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I think that it will be between fnatic and nV


I would love that simply because of what happened last year.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I would love that simply because of what happened last year.


Agreed.

But Krimz said they have 'something planned' for this next major xD

cobbolof?


----------



## chemicalfan

I think that's just gamesmanship, I'm sure they wouldn't be daft enough to mess about with questionable boosts/exploits again


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I think that's just gamesmanship, I'm sure they wouldn't be daft enough to mess about with questionable boosts/exploits again


No doubt, I think it's partly a slick PR move too. Because now EVERYONE on hltv / reddit is making jokes about him saying that xD

They said the exact same thing before the olofboost


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> But Krimz said they have 'something planned' for this next major xD
> 
> cobbolof?


Mindgames


----------



## iSlayer

inb4morecheatingfromcrapnatic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I think this is it.


Holy crap how'd you find it!? Yes, that's it, I recognize the name.


----------



## lolllll117

I'd like to see VP win. it's possible, but i do believe it's way more likely for envyus, NiP, or Fnatic to win. which isn't bad since i like those teams as well.


----------



## LDV617

I would love to see VP win at home again


----------



## killuchen

Team biceps


----------



## el gappo

Forget Katowice... What do you think of this?


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Team biceps


Yee this. <3 VP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Forget Katowice... What do you think of this?


Given fnatic is the most unethical, toxic and unsportsmanlike team in eSports, I'm watching this with piles of salt on hand.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Forget Katowice... What do you think of this?


If only fnatic could leave Esports altogether.
Bunch of immature preteens (their behaviour that is)

Anyone remember this?


----------



## iSlayer

I'm never going to forget it.


----------



## lolllll117

that's the first time i've seen that video.


----------



## killuchen

Salty to the max


----------



## PolyMorphist

That was the cringiest thing I've ever seen. I'm cringing typing out this comment because I keep getting flashbacks of JW tugging on his shirt.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> That was the cringiest thing I've ever seen. I'm cringing typing out this comment because I keep getting flashbacks of JW tugging on his shirt.


If they all had muscles like pashabiceps, that might have worked


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Yee this. <3 VP
> Given fnatic is the most unethical, toxic and unsportsmanlike team in eSports, I'm watching this with piles of salt on hand.


In what way is the Fnatic CS:GO team "toxic"? People throw this word around like it's water. Unsportsmanship like? Sure, at DreamHack Winter 2013 you could say that.

The boost they did during the last major on Overpass. Lets talk about this. Pixel boosting is not illegal. Every team pixel boosts on many maps including Dust2. To get on top of the boxes in CT spawn on Dust2 it requires a pixel boost to get on top unless a teammate boosts you. Which is completely unusual for this to even happen. The boost Olof did was indeed powerful, but it's not nearly as strong as people make it out to be considering the player could be shot from T spawn. The issue with the boost however is the fact that he couldn't get hit at certain angles. That's where it broke the rules, not because the boost was insanely powerful, or because he was pixel boosting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If only fnatic could leave Esports altogether.
> Bunch of immature preteens (their behaviour that is)
> 
> Anyone remember this?


Why would a whole organization leave E-Sports? That's like saying Epsilon/EnvyUS and a few other organizations should leave E-Sports. Take a look at EnvyUS/Epsilon and a few other organizations CoD team.....

Anyone who watched DreamHack Winter 2013 remembers it.

Now I don't want to downplay the situation, but first off that Fnatic lineup isn't even the same lineup that's in the video. Few members have been removed from the lineup and only 2/5 are still on the current Fnatic roster. I'm still unsure what exactly happened prior of this, but I'm sure whatever it was, the emotions were building up all the way until they won. What the players on that Fnatic roster said was wrong period.

Now fast forward not even a month after this event, there's no hard feelings between the two teams/players. Why this video continually gets brought up is honestly behind me. You can say their behavior is immature, and you're surely correct for this event. Otherwise they really haven't done anything immature since this event. Oh and Carn the Manager (?) of the CS:GO division quickly fined the whole team for their behavior and talked to them afterwards.

For absolutely no reason at all, Flusha has donated his side of the prize money after winning iOS Pantamera to help another team to Qualify for the upcoming Major.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Forget Katowice... What do you think of this?


The idea of this video was good, but the execution was just terrible. Insanely cringe worthy.


----------



## iSlayer

-Carrying multiple map exploits into a major
-Rumored to have asked for silence of the person that found one of the exploits
-Asking no one at Valve if any of the boosts were intended
-Cheating at a major
-Trying to have LDLC disqualified instead of respectfully dropping out
-Only dropping out for LDLC once pressured with loss of sponsors / massive community backlash
-Showing absolutely no remorse IE Devilwalk's interview

Fnatic as a team seems to not be very respectful, not sure why that is, but I would call them toxic. The eSports scene has some great faces and crap like what Fnatic pulls only ruins it. So yah, i'd say eSports would be better off if they had disbanded. They're an embarrassment.

Most of us are just waiting for the moment they're found to have someone using cheats. JW used wallhacks back in 1.6...

So yah, they're a toxic team. If you don't like that word, I can find other words to describe them. Incredibly poor sportsman? Cheaters? A cancerous tumor of eSports that should be removed?

They should count their lucky stars they're allowed to compete after what they pulled. They didn't deserve any sympathy, Valve must've shown uncharacteristic mercy given the 250k pot they sponsored...


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> -Carrying multiple map exploits into a major
> -Rumored to have asked for silence of the person that found one of the exploits
> -Asking no one at Valve if any of the boosts were intended
> -Cheating at a major
> -Trying to have LDLC disqualified instead of respectfully dropping out
> -Only dropping out for LDLC once pressured with loss of sponsors / massive community backlash
> -Showing absolutely no remorse IE Devilwalk's interview


If it was baseball, and I could take advantage of something to win money you bet your ass I would have done it too. Im bad at cs though


----------



## confed

I see CSGO Jackpot was mentioned here and I wanted to point this out for anyone who was thinking of participating:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2yk1tc/psa_dont_bet_on_csgojackpot_theres_an_exploit/


----------



## LDV617

Anyone see that "we are fnatic" video that got taken down? LOL OMG the cringe level is too high.

It looked like they all wanted to burst out laughing. Who signed off on that? xD


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> -Carrying multiple map exploits into a major
> -Rumored to have asked for silence of the person that found one of the exploits *Rumored with no proof on a throwaway Reddit account, lol....*
> -Asking no one at Valve if any of the boosts were intended *Nobody ever asks if any boost are intended, this isn't new.... Boosting has always been apart of CS in general, why would anyone even feel the need to ask if a boost was intended? Look at the other Boost that LDLC used, or the boost NiP used on overpass. Both unintended and removed after the tournament. Nobody asked if Russian Walking is illegal, yet it became illegal after a large controversy.*
> -Cheating at a major *Nobody on fnatic cheated at a major, tons of hear say about flusha's "aimlock", but not any proof to actually back it up besides sketchy looking 16 tick demos.*
> -Trying to have LDLC disqualified instead of respectfully dropping out *Incorrect*
> -Only dropping out for LDLC once pressured with loss of sponsors / massive community backlash *They weren't pressured to lose sponsors, why are you making things up?*
> -Showing absolutely no remorse IE Devilwalk's interview
> 
> Fnatic as a team seems to not be very respectful, not sure why that is, but I would call them toxic. The eSports scene has some great faces and crap like what Fnatic pulls only ruins it. So yah, i'd say eSports would be better off if they had disbanded. They're an embarrassment. *(Taz trash talking isn't disrespectful? The whole Cloud9 team talking trash isn't disrespectful? I could continue to list players who trash talk on LAN, this isn't new)*
> 
> Most of us are just waiting for the moment they're found to have someone using cheats. JW used wallhacks back in 1.6... *(Tons of players in at the top have used cheats, n0thing/s1mple is a perfect example of this)*
> 
> So yah, they're a toxic team. If you don't like that word, I can find other words to describe them. Incredibly poor sportsman? Cheaters? A cancerous tumor of eSports that should be removed?
> 
> They should count their lucky stars they're allowed to compete after what they pulled. They didn't deserve any sympathy, Valve must've shown uncharacteristic mercy given the 250k pot they sponsored...


----------



## dmasteR

Nothing special, but for those who are interested....

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-RRWBf-QWZA4-x47P4-ndsTc-JFSiA

It's a demo of me playing Cache against m0e and Steel on MM. Few rounds I just goofed off on CT side and died nearly instantly since I was trying to go for a clip worthy play, but there are quite a bit of goodies on there. I can look for the VOD from Steel/Moe's point of view if people are interested in it. Was actually pretty funny as always from moes point of view.











Decided to derank a few times simply to avoid rage cheaters and finish off all the missions. Doing Missions when you're Global Elite is impossible. I tried queuing cobblestone/Season/Operation maps and waited over 4 hours and still got nothing... RIP



Literally 2 weeks ago at most. That queue time for workout....


----------



## lolllll117

so does this mean people are calling you a smurf now?


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> and to add onto the comment about the boost from dmaster, every pro said they would of done the same thing as fnatic AND cloud9 also knew about the boost.


"Everyone else would jump off a cliff so its okay if I do so as well"
You sure proved Fnatic aren't cheaters!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Multiple map exploits is cheating at a major.

Whatever you say dmasteR. I won't apologize for cheaters.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> "Everyone else would jump off a cliff so its okay if I do so as well"
> You sure proved Fnatic aren't cheaters!
> Multiple map exploits is cheating at a major.
> 
> Whatever you say dmasteR. I won't apologize for cheaters.


So let me guess, LDLC/Envy are cheaters in your eyes too? I mean they used a boost that contained the EXACT same bugs as fnatics causing it to be an illegal boost.
Do you even know why the boosts were deemed illegal?


----------



## Paradigm84

I wouldn't personally consider the olofpass boost 'cheating', it was in the game natively, anyone could access it if they knew how to do it. Now, was it a nice thing to do? Not really, but it's not like he'd somehow glitched inside the map and was impossible to kill, he was just peeking from a spot they wouldn't think to check.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wouldn't personally consider the olofpass boost 'cheating', it was in the game natively, anyone could access it if they knew how to do it. Now, was it a nice thing to do? Not really, but it's not like he'd somehow glitched inside the map and was impossible to kill, he was just peeking from a spot they wouldn't think to check.


Actually, both LDLC's & Fnatic's boost had an immortal bug, where they were invincible from certain angles.


----------



## el gappo

Man, do I regret posting that video....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Actually, both LDLC's & Fnatic's boost had an immortal bug, where they were invincible from certain angles.


True, but they could still be hurt from other angles, it's not like they were sitting inside a wall or something. As long as they can still be killed from somewhere, I don't see it as a problem.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Man, do I regret posting that video....


I think people would be whining right now regardless if you posted it, the video is all over reddit and what they did last major was bound to pop up.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> True, but they could still be hurt from other angles, it's not like they were sitting inside a wall or something. As long as they can still be killed from somewhere, I don't see it as a problem.


I can't agree with that, covering behind an invisible wall isn't exactly what CS is about, especially at the top level. Plus, it was explicitly banned in the tournament rules (I remember reading it at the time), which should be a pretty good indication to the teams not to do it.

It's a bit like adolescents pushing the rules, seeing what they can get away with. Happens in a lot of technological sports - Formula 1 being the obvious comparison (off topic - it also starts this weekend!). It'll always happen as teams try to find unique advantages over each other. What's needed, is when teams are caught breaking rather than bending the rules of the tournaments, they hold their hands up and take their punishments. It'd be nicer if this was in the form of a real-time round(s) forfeit, rather than maps/matches after the event. DHW wasn't handled in the best way tbh, the admin should have been a lot more responsive in their decision making. Anyway......

I'm sure none of those shenanigans will happen at Katowice!


----------



## Wezzor

Hopefully there won't be any delays at all tomorrow. Was there any delays last year?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> In what way is the Fnatic CS:GO team "toxic"? People throw this word around like it's water. Unsportsmanship like? Sure, at DreamHack Winter 2013 you could say that.
> 
> The boost they did during the last major on Overpass. Lets talk about this. Pixel boosting is not illegal. Every team pixel boosts on many maps including Dust2. To get on top of the boxes in CT spawn on Dust2 it requires a pixel boost to get on top unless a teammate boosts you. Which is completely unusual for this to even happen. The boost Olof did was indeed powerful, but it's not nearly as strong as people make it out to be considering the player could be shot from T spawn. The issue with the boost however is the fact that he couldn't get hit at certain angles. That's where it broke the rules, not because the boost was insanely powerful, or because he was pixel boosting.
> Why would a whole organization leave E-Sports? That's like saying Epsilon/EnvyUS and a few other organizations should leave E-Sports. Take a look at EnvyUS/Epsilon and a few other organizations CoD team.....
> 
> Anyone who watched DreamHack Winter 2013 remembers it.
> 
> Now I don't want to downplay the situation, but first off that Fnatic lineup isn't even the same lineup that's in the video. Few members have been removed from the lineup and only 2/5 are still on the current Fnatic roster. I'm still unsure what exactly happened prior of this, but I'm sure whatever it was, the emotions were building up all the way until they won. What the players on that Fnatic roster said was wrong period.
> 
> Now fast forward not even a month after this event, there's no hard feelings between the two teams/players. Why this video continually gets brought up is honestly behind me. You can say their behavior is immature, and you're surely correct for this event. Otherwise they really haven't done anything immature since this event. Oh and Carn the Manager (?) of the CS:GO division quickly fined the whole team for their behavior and talked to them afterwards.
> *snip*


What happened was, it seems NIP were unclear about the OT rules. They thought the OT was 5 rounds instead of 3, so they went with autosnipers and random stuff first round or two and lost. So they got the OT to restart and fnatic were considerably upset already presumably because they put a lot of effort into beating these guys and it was all gonna go away if they lost the OT the second time around.

Very stupid, but no hard feelings between players after. Incidentally JW and flusha are the only two people remaining from the Epsilon lineup from that time ( JW, flusha, schneider, devilwalk, and one more ) who had gotten picked up by fnatic, who retained Moddii.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hopefully there won't be any delays at all tomorrow. Was there any delays last year?


No delays last year. Sadly, this year, I'm going on a company sponsored trip so I won't be watching this major. This means no drops either :O.

Aaaanyway, I just got a FT bayonet night with a wear value of .18. So it looks very nice for a FT bayo


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nothing special, but for those who are interested....
> 
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-RRWBf-QWZA4-x47P4-ndsTc-JFSiA
> 
> It's a demo of me playing Cache against m0e and Steel on MM. Few rounds I just goofed off on CT side and died nearly instantly since I was trying to go for a clip worthy play, but there are quite a bit of goodies on there. I can look for the VOD from Steel/Moe's point of view if people are interested in it. Was actually pretty funny as always from moes point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to derank a few times simply to avoid rage cheaters and finish off all the missions. Doing Missions when you're Global Elite is impossible. I tried queuing cobblestone/Season/Operation maps and waited over 4 hours and still got nothing... RIP
> 
> Literally 2 weeks ago at most. That queue time for workout....


What handle is steel using now?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> What handle is steel using now?


He was using Booger in that game.


----------



## Sikkamore

Anybody have any extra stickers I can borrow? My tax return is taking FOREVER to be delivered and I can't afford any stickers at the moment -_-

EDIT: Sold my case hardened 5-7 and bought all the stickers I needed :3


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If only fnatic could leave Esports altogether.
> Bunch of immature preteens (their behaviour that is)
> 
> Anyone remember this?


I think pro-players should be fined in these type of situations for unsportsmanlike behavior, as they would be in any other professional sport. For example; Recently in German football, trainer Ewald Lienen(FC St. Pauli) was fined for 4000 euros for similar behavior. That should teach them to behave like grownups.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I think pro-players should be fined in these type of situations for unsportsmanlike behavior, as they would be in any other professional sport. For example; Recently in German football, trainer Ewald Lienen(FC St. Pauli) was fined for 4000 euros for similar behavior. That should teach them to behave like grownups.


The real cute thing is that no one knows the back story that led to them behaving like that. So people should get to know both sides before they start watching a single video and judging.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> The real cute thing is that no one knows the back story that led to them behaving like that. So people should get to know both sides before they start watching a single video and judging.


I was clearly speaking in general. If both sides misbehave, both sides should be punished accordingly. It's about time for CS to be treated like a proper professional sport.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I think pro-players should be fined in these type of situations for unsportsmanlike behavior, as they would be in any other professional sport. For example; Recently in German football, trainer Ewald Lienen(FC St. Pauli) was fined for 4000 euros for similar behavior. That should teach them to behave like grownups.


all 5 players were fined by their manager Carn.


----------



## lolllll117

Over the past two days i've been running into an interesting problem where i'll be playing and then all of a sudden everyone on the server(including me) will freeze in place. i can look around but not shoot. 10-15 seconds later it will go back to normal, but usually by then i'm already dead. it will happen randomly and multiple times per match and is getting really annoying


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Anybody have any extra stickers I can borrow? My tax return is taking FOREVER to be delivered and I can't afford any stickers at the moment -_-
> 
> EDIT: Sold my case hardened 5-7 and bought all the stickers I needed :3


Good to hear cause in case you missed it, in game items and market items both have 7 day restrictions now, so even if I was to buy you some, it would be pointless.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> so does this mean people are calling you a smurf now?


You actually don't see many people calling each other smurfs even at LEM. I honestly never heard of the term smurf until CS:GO lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> What happened was, it seems NIP were unclear about the OT rules. They thought the OT was 5 rounds instead of 3, so they went with autosnipers and random stuff first round or two and lost. So they got the OT to restart and fnatic were considerably upset already presumably because they put a lot of effort into beating these guys and it was all gonna go away if they lost the OT the second time around.
> 
> Very stupid, but no hard feelings between players after. Incidentally JW and flusha are the only two people remaining from the Epsilon lineup from that time ( JW, flusha, schneider, devilwalk, and one more ) who had gotten picked up by fnatic, who retained Moddii.
> No delays last year. Sadly, this year, I'm going on a company sponsored trip so I won't be watching this major. This means no drops either :O.
> 
> Aaaanyway, I just got a FT bayonet night with a wear value of .18. So it looks very nice for a FT bayo


Ahh ty! I couldn't remember what happened!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> so does this mean people are calling you a smurf now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually don't see many people calling each other smurfs even at LEM. I honestly never heard of the term smurf until CS:GO lol.
Click to expand...

I was kind of wondering if people still called each other smurf at that level or they just jumped straight to calling people hackers.

and yeah i've never really heard the term until CS:GO either.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I was clearly speaking in general. If both sides misbehave, both sides should be punished accordingly. It's about time for CS to be treated like a proper professional sport.


True. Guess I jumped to conclusions on that one. Can't blame me though with everyone over at HLTV throwing this video around when they can lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> all 5 players were fined by their manager Carn.


I didn't know that! But it does seem like something Carn would do. He seems like a great guy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Good to hear cause in case you missed it, in game items and market items both have 7 day restrictions now, so even if I was to buy you some, it would be pointless.


Yeah I hate that rule. Going to miss that 5-7 though lol another gun I'll buy when my tax return comes


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Over the past two days i've been running into an interesting problem where i'll be playing and then all of a sudden everyone on the server(including me) will freeze in place. i can look around but not shoot. 10-15 seconds later it will go back to normal, but usually by then i'm already dead. it will happen randomly and multiple times per match and is getting really annoying


Something different but similar happened to me at round start. I ran to the CT spawn (I was T) and knifed 3 people just standing there not moving. The other 2 were moving, but I just had luck none of them went mid, where I went.
Then we won the round and everything was normal next round. Weird. Thing is that all 4 other players from my team didn't move from spawn either, not until after I've knifed the enemies(that is why I decided to run to CT spawn to see what's happening, because my teammates weren't moving). The kills counted and I got MVP for that round + all the money for knife kills


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> The real cute thing is that no one knows the back story that led to them behaving like that. So people should get to know both sides before they start watching a single video and judging.


The backstory is all around the internet.

It was about Overtime.


----------



## killuchen

Anybody have keys they want to get rid of? I need to get another Howl :x


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody have keys they want to get rid of? I need to get another Howl :x


If i had a key it would have already went towards a case, lol.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody have keys they want to get rid of? I need to get another Howl :x


I'm sure I could find you a reputable key seller, not sure if that's what you're looking for exactly.


----------



## dmasteR

*UNABLE TO LOGIN TO MY STEAM ACCOUNT. SO IF ANYONE MESSAGES YOU IT IS NOT ME.*


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *UNABLE TO LOGIN TO MY STEAM ACCOUNT. SO IF ANYONE MESSAGES YOU IT IS NOT ME.*


WHAT? YOU JUST TRADED ME A KNIFE FOR MY CYREX ?!!!!

j/k hope you get straightened out


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *UNABLE TO LOGIN TO MY STEAM ACCOUNT. SO IF ANYONE MESSAGES YOU IT IS NOT ME.*


What happened? Says Last Online: 3 Hours ago. Don't recall seeing you on today if that's good news to you.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> What happened? Says Last Online: 3 Hours ago. Don't recall seeing you on today if that's good news to you.


Check the actual profile for when people login/off. Currently says last login 11 mins ago:



Before that it said 56 mins ago. So whoever is in my account is logging in and out for some reason.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Check the actual profile for when people login/off. Currently says last login 11 mins ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Before that it said 56 mins ago. So whoever is in my account is logging in and out for some reason.


Yeah you're right. "Last Online: 14 mins ago". Any luck with steam support?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Yeah you're right. "Last Online: 14 mins ago". Any luck with steam support?


I just emailed them, I doubt there's any employees at Valve working at this time. Hopefully a email tomorrow otherwise I might not get a email back until at least Next week....


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I just emailed them, I doubt there's any employees at Valve working at this time. Hopefully a email tomorrow otherwise I might not get a email back until at least Next week....


Have you tried calling? At least you have your CC info that's been used on the account, that's the main thing you need to get your account back since most people don't have their CD-Keys anymore. Wish I could find my CD-Key for my other 5 digit, I think it's for sale on that steamid site


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Have you tried calling? At least you have your CC info that's been used on the account, that's the main thing you need to get your account back since most people don't have their CD-Keys anymore. Wish I could find my CD-Key for my other 5 digit, I think it's for sale on that steamid site


Pretty sure Steam has no phone number lol.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Pretty sure Steam has no phone number lol.


pm me an alt accnt you can log into


----------



## lolllll117

so the first ESL matches start tomorrow morning. i want to watch them... but the first match is at 5AM local time. and i have class tomorrow as well so i can't stay up all night just to watch it.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *UNABLE TO LOGIN TO MY STEAM ACCOUNT. SO IF ANYONE MESSAGES YOU IT IS NOT ME.*












Hope it works out ok for you dude, I'd be bricking it if it were me









Hopefully you can enjoy Katowice with your faith in Steam Support sorting it all out


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I just emailed them, I doubt there's any employees at Valve working at this time. Hopefully a email tomorrow otherwise I might not get a email back until at least Next week....


Hope you didn't turn off the e-mail verification for trades.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Hope you didn't turn off the e-mail verification for trades.


Wouldn't they need control of your email to gain access to the account anyway?

That really sucks Dmaster







At least your inventory is still intact right now, there is hope.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Wouldn't they need control of your email to gain access to the account anyway?
> 
> That really sucks Dmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least your inventory is still intact right now, there is hope.


If it's turned off, Valve won't be able to help recover your items in case of a hack. Or at least that's what it says when you actually turn it off.


----------



## chemicalfan

Is Twitch down? Trying to use the Android app, and it's not displaying any games at all









Wanna tune in early!

Edit: Rebooted phone and it's all good now...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Oh my god...first rechyyy now dmaster? My hatred for the people doing this is reaching boiling hot levels









I'm re-enabling email trade verification just to be safe.


----------



## iSlayer

Katowice begins!


----------



## chemicalfan

No need to rush, ESL are still messing about with their overproduction









At this rate, the last match of the day won't start until gone midnight!


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> No need to rush, ESL are still messing about with their overproduction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate, the last match of the day won't start until gone midnight!


Yah as much as I like Hiko (ARE U KIDDING ME?!) I want to see matches ;-;




They brought up promod ;-;. RIP in pepperinos competitive CoD, murdered by IW


----------



## w35t

Is this match ever gonna start? Blah blah blah.....

gogogogo


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Is this match ever gonna start? Blah blah blah.....
> 
> gogogogo


wasn't expecting delays either


----------



## dmasteR

Team EnvyUS vs Titan has started!


----------



## iSlayer

KennyS got an AWP in hand! IT BEGINS!


----------



## chemicalfan

So, out of 4 vetos, none of them picked Cobblestone.

*facepalm*

Actually, I quite like watching pros on cobble


----------



## fragamemnon

dmasteR that sucks to hear.

And to the people who were commenting about your inventory being intact (and you, but I am sure you already know this):
Once you log in from a new IP to an account, you cannot trade any items for a period of seven days or so from the new address - I know first-hand because a friend asked me to bet some skins from his account on CSGOL. Obviously, I couldn't so I called him back.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> dmasteR that sucks to hear.
> 
> And to the people who were commenting about your inventory being intact (and you, but I am sure you already know this):
> Once you log in from a new IP to an account, you cannot trade any items for a period of seven days or so from the new address - I know first-hand because a friend asked me to bet some skins from his account on CSGOL. Obviously, I couldn't so I called him back.


Rechyyy had something similar happen to him, and he was able to get his account back within 2 days. Granted I guess the hi-jacker realized that 7 days was too long for him to steal any items, so he got rechyy a community ban before the account was returned to him.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> dmasteR that sucks to hear.
> 
> And to the people who were commenting about your inventory being intact (and you, but I am sure you already know this):
> Once you log in from a new IP to an account, you cannot trade any items for a period of seven days or so from the new address - I know first-hand because a friend asked me to bet some skins from his account on CSGOL. Obviously, I couldn't so I called him back.


It has nothing to do with a IP actually, it's new device and there are ways around this.


----------



## el gappo

Maniac has really shown up today!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It has nothing to do with a IP actually, it's new device and there are ways around this.


Have you heard from Steam Support yet?

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Maniac has really shown up today!


I've always rated him, he's just really inconsistant (a bit like kioshima)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Maniac has really shown up today!


Bots come up big every once in awhile.


----------



## el gappo

Thought my skins would be safe with the bot, was worth a gamble.

I hope they have a paramedic near the stage because there are 5 french dudes choking right now.


----------



## iSlayer

LDLC's T side Cobble needs work at best. Still clutched it, but it was a little too close for comfort.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> LDLC's T side Cobble needs work at best. Still clutched it, but it was a little too close for comfort.


They got 7 Rounds T side. Their T side was fine actually. If anything they need work on their CT side.


----------



## w35t

When a team wins both pistol rounds that team wins the map 80% of the time. No exception here. Also, never seen KennyS miss so much.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> When a team wins both pistol rounds that team wins the map 80% of the time


Agreed, I think this is more true on certain maps (like Nuke) but losing both pistol rounds is very hard to overcome


----------



## dmasteR

For those who did the pick em challenge. Who did you guys end up with? I'd show you mine, but .... lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For those who did the pick em challenge. Who did you guys end up with? I'd show you mine, but .... lol




Looks like PENTA might drop the ball, so I'm probably gonna have to buy more stickers.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like PENTA might drop the ball, so I'm probably gonna have to buy more stickers.


Penta and HR look like the most high risk ones. I don't see HR getting out of group C at all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Penta and HR look like the most high risk ones. I don't see HR getting out of group C at all.


I'd have to agree.

I have NAVI FNATIC in Group A.

EnvyUs and LGB in Group B

NiP and CLG in Group C

Virtus Pro and TSM in Group D


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> dmasteR that sucks to hear.
> 
> And to the people who were commenting about your inventory being intact (and you, but I am sure you already know this):
> Once you log in from a new IP to an account, you cannot trade any items for a period of seven days or so from the new address - I know first-hand because a friend asked me to bet some skins from his account on CSGOL. Obviously, I couldn't so I called him back.
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a IP actually, it's new device and there are ways around this.
Click to expand...

That's odd, I guess I'll have to investigate it a bit. I based my conclusion the fact that I have Steam installed on my Linux (dualbooting with Windows) and I never got asked to register the device.

Let me just spin a VM up and test.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> That's odd, I guess I'll have to investigate it a bit. I based my conclusion the fact that I have Steam installed on my Linux (dualbooting with Windows) and I never got asked to register the device.
> 
> Let me just spin a VM up and test.


Please let me know what you find. That is very interesting, I would have assumed that reinstalling would make you re-authorize your account.


----------



## dmasteR

Welp, Vox Eminor is just getting a beating by Fnatic.... 13-2 currently in favor of Fnatic on Inferno. Fnatic started CT side.

NAVI vs Flipside showing similar results 12-1 in favor of NAVI on CT Side Mirage.


----------



## SheepMoose

Stream quality is so terribly. What the hell are ESL doing? It's got too much contrast, not enough bitrate.


----------



## dmasteR

WOW LGB Rain's 1vs3!!!!!!! That was insane!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Stream quality is so terribly. What the hell are ESL doing? It's got too much contrast, not enough bitrate.


Stream quality seems alright for me, but contrast is definitely off.

Seems to be 3500 bitrate @ 50fps.


----------



## LDV617

240k viewers this early in the morning, NICE!

That 1v3 was SYCK (Rahim voice)


----------



## w35t

This Fnatic NaVi match will be interesting. I feel like this is more of a 60/40 match, not 80/20. NaVi shows up at majors and Guardian is looking very comfortable.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> That's odd, I guess I'll have to investigate it a bit. I based my conclusion the fact that I have Steam installed on my Linux (dualbooting with Windows) and I never got asked to register the device.
> 
> Let me just spin a VM up and test.


I had to register twice (as in, got that "please enter authorisation code" screen when logging in). In fact, when re-installing a new version of Mint on the same laptop, had _another_ authorisation code. Annoying, because it also put a 7 (14?) day embargo on trading from that OS








Guess I'm glad of the security though...


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> That's odd, I guess I'll have to investigate it a bit. I based my conclusion the fact that I have Steam installed on my Linux (dualbooting with Windows) and I never got asked to register the device.
> 
> Let me just spin a VM up and test.


I think it's a browser cookie. I had to wait 7 days after installing a new browser.

Not sure how the steam client does the verification though.


----------



## w35t

PENTA!!! 16-4 vs Titan. WOW


----------



## agsz

@dmasteR any luck with your account?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> PENTA!!! 16-4 vs Titan. WOW


Yep, Titan is out! LGB vs Penta. I have a feeling Penta will win this match against LGB... Penta looks like they're on better form now.


----------



## chemicalfan

Penta have amazing teamwork, and no stars (kinda like Kabum/Keyd).
Bit like the African teams in the soccer world cup, some of the best plays, just missing the stars


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, Titan is out! LGB vs Penta. I have a feeling Penta will win this match against LGB... Penta looks like they're on better form now.


LGB have looked in better form overall IMO.


----------



## dmasteR

Looks like Flipsid3 is about to head home as well. Aussies are beating them 15-2. Match should be over shortly.


----------



## SheepMoose

16 - 2 indeed. Go VoxE!


----------



## w35t

That was the match to make money on so far.


----------



## SheepMoose

Na'Vi vs. Fnatic up now. Should be a great game, but expecting Na'Vi to pull up short.
Which means, Na'Vi vs. VoxE. Should too be a good game IMO.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Na'Vi vs. Fnatic up now. Should be a great game, but expecting Na'Vi to pull up short.
> Which means, Na'Vi vs. VoxE. Should too be a good game IMO.


Flipsid3 got a total of 4 rounds at Katowice... lol RIP

LGB vs Penta about to start as well!


----------



## SheepMoose

Pistol ace from Olofm... Tec-9 with 32 bullets = OP.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Pistol ace from Olofm... Tec-9 with 32 bullets = OP.


Accuracy is still worse than Five Seven, so it's decently balanced, pistols overall just need a nerf.

fnatic are wrecking Navi right now, 12-1...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Pistol ace from Olofm... Tec-9 with 32 bullets = OP.


Olof just OP period. Valve please nerf Olof.....


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Accuracy is still worse than Five Seven, so it's decently balanced, pistols overall just need a nerf.


Not this again


















Arrgh, there's too many matches on at once now, I can't keep up (and work at the same time)!!!!


----------



## dmasteR

NAVI was just laughing the whole time at half time against Fnatic lol. Fnatic wins 16-7 on Cobble against NAVI.

Penta is winning 13-7. I knew Penta was looking better


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Not this again


He is right though. The p250/five seven are equally op. The 1taps through head armor are ridiculous, more people notice it with the tec9 because of its sickening mag size + spray ability. I think the 5-7 is the best pistol though. Tears through body armor and decimates faces.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Pistol ace from Olofm... Tec-9 with 32 bullets = OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Olof just OP period. Valve please nerf Olof.....
Click to expand...


----------



## w35t

Penta pulled through woooot.

I find it surprising all these players using the cz over the 5-7. I'd even rather have a 5-7 over a tec9, deagle too.


----------



## dmasteR

NiP vs KeyD Stars

CLG vs Hell Raisers on Nuke is about to start!

Guardian can't keep a straight face lol.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Penta pulled through woooot.
> 
> I find it surprising all these players using the cz over the 5-7. I'd even rather have a 5-7 over a tec9, deagle too.


Deagles pretty useless when you compare the cost of other pistols. It's great if you're accurate on the first shot, but recoil control takes too long to be effective in a lot of scenarios, 7 bullets in a mag too... So yeah, I'm mostly in agreement that 5-7/Tec-9 > Deagle.

I like seeing the CZ come back, to be honest. Seems to be one of those guns that you can spam with but rarely, which is what a pistol should be. 5-7/Tec-9 just taps away for days. Current CZ is better than previous iterations IMO.


----------



## w35t

CLG is our only hope for us Yanks this time around. I'm hoping they don't have much issue vs HR.

Edit: lel, spoke far too soon, or too late. They're down 0-6 on Nuke of all places.


----------



## LDV617

CLG does not have the organization that the top teams have.

They have great individual skill, but like most NA "super teams" they don't have that organization / in game management.

Comms are always dirty/slow. And they stick to strats that are preplanned rather than using their arsenal of tactics to counter the opponent, which seems to be more of the EU / Swe style


----------



## w35t

I will never bet on another NA team in a major again lol. Only like $2 but still. I just feel like HR have looked awful lately but I guess that's been against teams way ahead of those in NA.


----------



## zemco999

vox is getting stomped

EDIT: finally a round for vox... have they gone b yet?


----------



## w35t

B hold too strong. I was hoping they would put up a better fight than this.


----------



## w35t

CLG bringing it back though!!


----------



## agsz

Switched to NiP vs Keyd Stars when HR was up 10-0 vs CLG...holy comeback


----------



## LDV617

Deagle still sucks eh?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Bloody hell GuardiaN.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Deagle still sucks eh?


Hahaha GuardiaN went mad with the Deagle there


----------



## w35t

I put a largish bet on NiP vs CLG. Why am I so nervous about it...


----------



## mega_option101

CLG has surprised me!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> CLG has surprised me!


I have them picked to come out of the group with NiP. Kind of hope CLG takes the match against NiP then NiP will beat whoever wins the losers match


----------



## lolllll117

looks like c9 won against TSM.

So has anyone got any souvenir drops yet?


----------



## w35t

Yea really disappointed in TSM right now. Though it is Nuke which is a tossup.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Yea really disappointed in TSM right now. Though it is Nuke which is a tossup.


Tsm used to be pretty good on nuke, in fact i think it's their best map


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Tsm used to be pretty good on nuke, in fact i think it's their best map


Well then I'm even more disappointed in them lol. Props to C9 though, don't wanna take anything away from them.


----------



## lolllll117

clg is getting megarekt by NiP.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> clg is getting megarekt by NiP.


They got a few more rounds in at the end though


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> clg is getting megarekt by NiP.
> 
> 
> 
> They got a few more rounds in at the end though
Click to expand...

yeah thankfully, it would have been depressing if they only got 2 or 3 rounds....

on a side note, VP vs. C9 hype!


----------



## dmasteR

NA teams getting demolished.









16-11 VP over C9.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Deagle still sucks eh?


Considering the price and other options, most definitely. I still buy it a lot though since those headshots feel so damn good... hnnng


----------



## dmasteR

Last match of the day...

C9 vs TSM on Overpass!









C9 doesn't even know where to play yet on Pistol round.....


----------



## w35t

C9 choke. NA teams just not ready.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Considering the price and other options, most definitely. I still buy it a lot though since those headshots feel so damn good... hnnng







Cro_ now saying he's going to expose KennyS purchasing hacks


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Cro_ now saying he's going to expose KennyS purchasing hacks


He's just after attention, as always. That's why he started streaming himself cheating.

TSM didn't choke, happy days.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> C9 choke. NA teams just not ready.


TSM Should have just wrecked C9 to oblivion. Not sure why it didn't happen.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Cro_ now saying he's going to expose KennyS purchasing hacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just after attention, as always. That's why he started streaming himself cheating.
> 
> TSM didn't choke, happy days.
Click to expand...

Never forget the wallhacks...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> He's just after attention, as always. That's why he started streaming himself cheating.
> 
> TSM didn't choke, happy days.


So glad TSM didn't choke.



Fnatic > Penta

Virtus Pro > KeyD (I can see a potential upset here)

EnvyUS > NAVI

NiP > TSM (Upset potential, but unlikely.)


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Never forget the wallhacks...


And he was still garbage. I know he's after attention as usual but man has he stooped low









Can't wait to see these groups. I missed the VP games but from that pasha clip the crowd seemed crazy. Always awesome to watch VP play in Katowice.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Never forget the wallhacks...


him hacking is funny as all hell


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Ok this may be a dumb question, but what is r/globaloffensivetrade? What is the strategy to buy 5 keys?


Heyo, I'm on the steam market, and I see this:



The cheap ones would either add up to $5.60 for 5 keys, or $27. Is there a certain type of key I need? I don't get this, and every trading "guide" i've seen so far is useless. They assume I know what to do, and so why would I need a guide?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Heyo, I'm on the steam market, and I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> The cheap ones would either add up to $5.60 for 5 keys, or $27. Is there a certain type of key I need? I don't get this, and every trading "guide" i've seen so far is useless. They assume I know what to do, and so why would I need a guide?


r/globaloffensivetrade is a subreddit.

"What is the strategy to buy 5 keys" Not quite sure I understand what you mean by this...


----------



## lolllll117

not sure what the "buy 5 keys" strategy is, but i can tell you right now that if you get them off of the community market you will be overpaying unless you have tax. by them in game for $2.5 each if you don't have taxes to worry about. otherwise, If you are buying keys in bulk it's much smarter to buy from a key dealer who can sell them to you for below market price if that's what you mean.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's a subreddit devoted to buying, selling and trading CS:GO items. Keys (which are used to unlock weapon chests in CS:GO) are used as a form of currency in CS:GO trading communities as they can be transferred from person-to-person easily and securely over Steam.
> 
> You'd just need to buy the 5 keys from another Steam user (there are some in this thread that could likely help you out if you have a verified PayPal account), and then find a reputable seller on r/globaloffensivetrade and you'd exchange the 5 keys for the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> r/globaloffensivetrade is a subreddit.
> 
> "What is the strategy to buy 5 keys" Not quite sure I understand what you mean by this...


I was taking this advise to buy the game, and learn trading:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's a subreddit devoted to buying, selling and trading CS:GO items. Keys (which are used to unlock weapon chests in CS:GO) are used as a form of currency in CS:GO trading communities as they can be transferred from person-to-person easily and securely over Steam.
> 
> You'd just need to buy the 5 keys from another Steam user (there are some in this thread that could likely help you out if you have a verified PayPal account), and then find a reputable seller on r/globaloffensivetrade and you'd exchange the 5 keys for the game.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> not sure what the "buy 5 keys" strategy is, but i can tell you right now that if you get them off of the community market you will be overpaying unless you have tax. by them in game for $2.5 each if you don't have taxes to worry about. otherwise, If you are buying keys in bulk it's much smarter to buy from a key dealer who can sell them to you for below market price if that's what you mean.


Thanks. Where do I find a key dealer, and how do I know he's legit? Also, how do I even know I can find the game for 5 keys? I think the challenge of all this has me wanting to learn. I don't know why i can't get it though.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> not sure what the "buy 5 keys" strategy is, but i can tell you right now that if you get them off of the community market you will be overpaying unless you have tax. by them in game for $2.5 each if you don't have taxes to worry about. otherwise, If you are buying keys in bulk it's much smarter to buy from a key dealer who can sell them to you for below market price if that's what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Where do I find a key dealer, and how do I know he's legit? Also, how do I even know I can find the game for 5 keys? I think the challenge of all this has me wanting to learn. I don't know why i can't get it though.
Click to expand...

I assumed you already owned the game, lol.

dmasteR and zemco999 both sell keys i believe. they are both very active on this forum page as i'm sure you've noticed









also paradigm was saying go onto a CSGO forum page like /r/globaloffensive and trade someone 5 keys for a copy of CS:GO

alternatively you can just buy the game on steam now, or just wait for it to go on sale like all games do on steam.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I assumed you already owned the game, lol.
> 
> dmasteR and zemco999 both sell keys i believe. they are both very active on this forum page i'm sure you've noticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also paradigm was saying go onto a CSGO forum page like /r/globaloffensive and trade someone 5 keys for a copy of CS:GO
> 
> alternatively you can just buy the game on steam now, or just wait for it to go on sale like all games do on steam.


I found it at g2a.com for $11.58...but I would be giving up trying to trade for it. LOL

https://www.g2a.com/counter-strike-global-offensive-global.html?___store=englishus


----------



## lolllll117

That works too. i'd probably get the game before i started worrying about learning the trading system.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Wow, C9's comms are terrible. I can honestly say the communication on my LEM-based ESEA team is better than theirs. I can't believe they've actually made it this far with the 'communication system' they currently use. Their strats are determined as they play through the rounds, their calls are often lead to confusion (see: 



, and their callouts are rushed, unclear and have no sense of depth or etiquette.

n0thing spamming into his mic "HE'S MAXI, HE'S MAXI, HE'S MAXI" is so incredibly inefficient. Instead, he could've said it once clearly, conveyed slightly more information (HP, which direction he's heading etc.), and allow another player to simultaneously make another call instead of waiting for n0thing's spasm to finish.

Here's an actual example of communication during their VP game (credit to /u/bluesteel117):
Quote:


> "Semphis, can you smoke top banana?"
> 
> "How?"
> 
> "Aim up the top of that pole, run and throw"
> 
> "Did I do it right?"
> 
> "No...."
> 
> "Okay, whatever"


I have no words.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Wow, C9's comms are terrible. I can honestly say the communication on my LEM-based ESEA team is better than theirs.


Welcome to NA CS.


----------



## gr4474

Ok bought it. Bummed to see the fees AFTER I paid. Can I afford it? yeah but it's the principle.

Ok I need some teammates.









G2A Shield: $1.05
Payment fee: $0.89
Total price: $13.52


----------



## mega_option101

Hopefully everyone has placed their picks for tomorrow


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Ok bought it. Bummed to see the fees AFTER I paid. Can I afford it? yeah but it's the principle.
> 
> Ok I need some teammates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G2A Shield: $1.05
> Payment fee: $0.89
> Total price: $13.52


I really hate to say this but lately I've seen people who have purchased from G2A get their keys revoked and even steam accounts locked. I hope that's not the case here but still.

Besides that, WTH is a payment fee? You have to pay a fee to pay them?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Hopefully everyone has placed their picks for tomorrow


I have! EnvyUS, Fnatic, NiP, and VP all the way. I admit it would be cool to see some upsets but I don't think they'll happen.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Welcome to NA CS.


Ayyyy I can understand this problem as I have always been bad about maintaining communication. It was especially bad in more fast paced, 24/7 fighting games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Wow, C9's comms are terrible. I can honestly say the communication on my LEM-based ESEA team is better than theirs. I can't believe they've actually made it this far with the 'communication system' they currently use. Their strats are determined as they play through the rounds, their calls are often lead to confusion (see:
> 
> 
> 
> , and their callouts are rushed, unclear and have no sense of depth or etiquette.
> 
> n0thing spamming into his mic "HE'S MAXI, HE'S MAXI, HE'S MAXI" is so incredibly inefficient. Instead, he could've said it once clearly, conveyed slightly more information (HP, which direction he's heading etc.), and allow another player to simultaneously make another call instead of waiting for n0thing's spasm to finish.
> 
> Here's an actual example of communication during their VP game (credit to /u/bluesteel117):
> I have no words.


LOLOLOL I thought you guys were exaggerating, that's brilliant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cro_ now saying he's going to expose KennyS purchasing hacks


Holy crap Guardian.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Olof just OP period. Valve please nerf Olof.....


I'm pretty sure the m in Olofmeister stands for MONSTER. Every round he's still alive in I clench just a little because I know he can pull out something insane. His rifle work is always threatening. Probably only like 2 people who come up to his level, like shox.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They got 7 Rounds T side. Their T side was fine actually. If anything they need work on their CT side.


Yah, there were some noticeable issues there.

One thing I find funny is they had a lot of great success with the pistol saves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Hopefully everyone has placed their picks for tomorrow


I've never actually done the pick 'em challenge. How does it even work?


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I really hate to say this but lately I've seen people who have purchased from G2A get their keys revoked and even steam accounts locked. I hope that's not the case here but still.
> 
> Besides that, WTH is a payment fee? You have to pay a fee to pay them?


WHAT? It is downloading now. Do you think I'm at risk to get shut down?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> WHAT? It is downloading now. Do you think I'm at risk to get shut down?


It's a slim chance. Something recently happened on G2A where someone stole a credit card, bought like 20 copies of Far Cry 4, and resold them so he could take the money on G2A. Thankfully mine wasn't part of that bunch. It happens and sometimes the user who buys that copy is punished.


----------



## buttface420

i've bought several games from g2a and had no issues for a year now,you have to look at the sellers rep if its not strictly from g2a themselves

i always buy from people with over 10,000 feedback and no complaints,most of those sellers are legit. they do things like buy the case versions of games and sell the code to you,that way they dont have to pay money to ship an actual item. like black ops 2 the case version sales for as low as $10 bucks but still is 59.99 on steam. its easy money.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Wow, C9's comms are terrible. I can honestly say the communication on my LEM-based ESEA team is better than theirs. I can't believe they've actually made it this far with the 'communication system' they currently use. Their strats are determined as they play through the rounds, their calls are often lead to confusion (see:
> 
> 
> 
> , and their callouts are rushed, unclear and have no sense of depth or etiquette.
> 
> n0thing spamming into his mic "HE'S MAXI, HE'S MAXI, HE'S MAXI" is so incredibly inefficient. Instead, he could've said it once clearly, conveyed slightly more information (HP, which direction he's heading etc.), and allow another player to simultaneously make another call instead of waiting for n0thing's spasm to finish.
> 
> Here's an actual example of communication during their VP game (credit to /u/bluesteel117):
> I have no words.


All of NA CS is like this. Have you heard iBuyPower communication when they were at the majors? It was equally as bad if not worse. All you hear are crickets at times.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> All of NA CS is like this. Have you heard iBuyPower communication when they were at the majors? It was equally as bad if not worse. All you hear are crickets at times.


Sure beats Halo, all I can remember of Halo comms was hearing the sound of FIVE PEOPLE SPEAKING SIMULTANEOUSLY.
"But wait iSlayer MLG always did 4v4s how could 5 people speak simultaneously on the comms?"
I DON'T FREAKING KNOW HOW IT JUST WAS


----------



## SheepMoose

Got two souvenir drops. Decided I'd open them.

2 mag-7 sand dunes.


----------



## Paradigm84

Definitely worth.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> i've bought several games from g2a and had no issues for a year now,you have to look at the sellers rep if its not strictly from g2a themselves
> 
> i always buy from people with over 10,000 feedback and no complaints,most of those sellers are legit. they do things like buy the case versions of games and sell the code to you,that way they dont have to pay money to ship an actual item. like black ops 2 the case version sales for as low as $10 bucks but still is 59.99 on steam. its easy money.


I've only ever had one issue myself. Bought an extra copy of CS:GO and the key was invalid. I always buy the G2A shield though and was fully refunded instantly.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Got two souvenir drops. Decided I'd open them.
> 
> 2 mag-7 sand dunes.


I literally have never gotten a souvenir drop, and this is probably my 3rd or 4th tournament.

even today i was watching them live on my linked twitch account while simultaneously watching the match Via GOTV on my secondary account. and i only missed the first few matches because they were at 5AM and i couldn't be bothered to wake up that early.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I literally have never gotten a souvenir drop, and this is probably my 3rd or 4th tournament.
> 
> even today i was watching them live on my linked twitch account while simultaneously watching the match Via GOTV on my secondary account. and i only missed the first few matches because they were at 5AM and i couldn't be bothered to wake up that early.


This is my 3rd major. I didn't even realised I got any souvenirs until I woke up this morning and opened CSGO. Both came from the Na'Vi/Vox match.


----------



## gr4474

OK I played. I like that game. First I played bots, and then with players in the competition level. They all were trashing me for sucking, and one guy reported me for griefing. I had to hook up my mic to apologies and let them know I'm new.


----------



## chemicalfan

You should play several hours of deathmatch, and watch all of WarOwl's tutorial Youtube videos before competitive (also, watch Adren's Youtube tutorial videos, which are a bit more "professional").

You should have a mic hooked up at all times, as team communication is vital in CS. Remember, this isn't COD, you can't just jump in with both feet, as the game mechanics aren't naturally intuitive (moving accuracy & recoil), and teamwork will make or break your success. Also, expect almost everyone to be "toxic" - the CS community is full of asshats unfortunately. Add the friendly ones to your friends list, so you can play with them again another time (when you've got 5 friends you can regularly play with, that's known as a "premade", and you're sure to improve & succeed)

Edit: Also, watch the professional matches at Katowice today & the weekend, you can use the "Watch" tab in the main CS menu screen. Look at the way the teams position themselves and set up plays, and also watch how cautious they are peeking around corners, and where they are looking "by default". Pay attention to smokes & flashes that they use, and how it helps them win rounds


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Got two souvenir drops. Decided I'd open them.
> 
> 2 mag-7 sand dunes.


Rule of fist: Never ever open cases.

It's simply not worth it.


----------



## Paradigm84

I agree with chemicalfan, you should definitely start off with deathmatch, it'll help you get used to weapon recoil in a setting where it doesn't really matter if you die.

Also, if you watch any tutorial videos, it's usually one of the first things mentioned, but in CS:GO, you should have the crosshair at head height when you're moving around the map. Getting that high-damage first shot on someone is critical, and if you're using a weapon such as the AK-47 (which is a staple of the game), then a headshot will be a 1 bullet kill.

Sometimes you can get away with shooting center mass, but unless the guy you're shooting is otherwise engaged, e.g. looking or shooting at somewhere else, then it can be an unnecessary risk when you're new to the game.

In terms of shooting the weapons, if you're using the AK-47 or M4 (A4 or A1-S), then unlike some other FPS games, you shouldn't try emptying the entire clip into someone, particularly when you're new to the game. The recoil patterns aren't as conventional as in other FPS games, particularly on a weapon like the AK-47, so if you try spraying someone down, you'll likely miss most of the shots until you get some more experience in game.

If you spend a few hours (or even a few dozen) playing deathmatch before competitive, I think you'll have a much more enjoyable time. If you don't, you might end up in the same situation that I was win, and get placed in Silver II after your first 10 games, which can make ranking up very frustrating. This is because you can get stuck with very inexperienced teammates, which can make playing competitive a nightmare, particularly if you go up against a smurf.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I really hate to say this but lately I've seen people who have purchased from G2A get their keys revoked and even steam accounts locked. I hope that's not the case here but still.
> 
> Besides that, WTH is a payment fee? You have to pay a fee to pay them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have! EnvyUS, Fnatic, NiP, and VP all the way. I admit it would be cool to see some upsets but I don't think they'll happen.


Probably the safest bets


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I have! EnvyUS, Fnatic, NiP, and VP all the way. I admit it would be cool to see some upsets but I don't think they'll happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the safest bets
Click to expand...

And also the lowest pay out, not worth it imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Got two souvenir drops. Decided I'd open them.
> 
> 2 mag-7 sand dunes.


Should have sold them. I used to always be like "If you get those drops, you should open." but during katowice last year I actually got one and opened it. Got some dumb Auto sniper worth 30 cents that I never used and the package itself was $5.


----------



## Hefner

1$ on na'vi


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> And also the lowest pay out, not worth it imo.
> Should have sold them. I used to always be like "If you get those drops, you should open." but during katowice last year I actually got one and opened it. Got some dumb Auto sniper worth 30 cents that I never used and the package itself was $5.


Oh - I do not bet, so I would not know. I just read a lot and follow news on hltv.org.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> 1$ on na'vi


This is actually a good bet, if you lose well it's only a dollar so no big deal. If you win you get over 5 bucks back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Oh - I do not bet, so I would not know. I just read a lot and follow news on hltv.org.


Yeah If I put 75 bucks on Fnatic I would only get a 7.5 dollar return, and there is always a small chance of losing it.

Navi vs EnvyUS has started!!!


----------



## w35t

Envy not looking good on map one. Shox especially.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Envy not looking good on map one. Shox especially.


Shox stepped it up in my opinion on CT side now


----------



## w35t

Yea he has. What a nail biter!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

That seemed like a Struggle for EnvyUS at first, guess they just had the warm up


----------



## w35t

With Starix unperforming as much as he is it's gonna be an uphill battle for NaVi. Plus now that Shoxie is getting comfortable...

Edit: To be fair Zeus could pick it up too.


----------



## LDV617

NA CS does have some organization problems. I think organization / commitment is their biggest issue more so than comms. If the teams were more system/process based and worked on organizing their tactics, they would perform a lot better. Think of it like this, they have strats, and they have tactics to complete those strats. But they absolutely fail at mix-matching those tactics for new, on the fly tactics. One thing I notice (as pointed out with that Semphis quote) is that they have certain players who throw certain smokes, and other people on the team don't know them as well. This is dangerous. They should all know the same nades, and know how and when to use them. Then its like putting together legos for your strats. They need to use more tools to help them keep organized. It sounds silly, but this is basic stuff for anyone in the corporate / business world. To be efficient you need process, systems, and organization in order to scale. NA CS simply doesn't scale up to the EU teams because they fail to use the same level of organization as EU teams.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> OK I played. I like that game. First I played bots, and then with players in the competition level. They all were trashing me for sucking, and one guy reported me for griefing. I had to hook up my mic to apologies and let them know I'm new.


lol Welcome to the beast.

I suggest the following;






Find your ideal sens. Maybe get a larger mousepad if yours is too small. They are cheap.

Play offline with bots to learn the maps, and DM to get a hang of the recoil.

Learn when and how to buy. I.e. no Aks second round, no 3rd round all ins.

Learn how to move (play KZ servers or Surf, it will teach you a lot about moving mechanics)

Find a player on your team and buddy up with him, follow him around, but give him plenty of breathing room so he can move. Just try to watch his back without actually getting in his way. Set up crossfires etc.

And take in as much info as you can. Watch youtube, read reddit, practice offline, etc. etc.. This game is really like a sport imho because of level of practice you can put in. The best players dont get to the top by MM 24/7 they get to the top by constant practice and critique. Think of Michael Jordan, he wasn't the best because he played pick up games all day, he was the best because he practiced alone for hours a day just shooting jump shots. Same goes for CS, the people who get really good are the people who sit in offline and learn new nades + go on solo aim servers and try to beat their own times. Your biggest competition is yourself. I know all of this might not be applicable to you, as you may just want to play casually, but this _is_ how you play and it _is_ how you improve. A little bit of effort can go a long way.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> NA CS does have some organization problems. I think organization / commitment is their biggest issue more so than comms. If the teams were more system/process based and worked on organizing their tactics, they would perform a lot better. Think of it like this, they have strats, and they have tactics to complete those strats. But they absolutely fail at mix-matching those tactics for new, on the fly tactics. One thing I notice (as pointed out with that Semphis quote) is that they have certain players who throw certain smokes, and other people on the team don't know them as well. This is dangerous. They should all know the same nades, and know how and when to use them. Then its like putting together legos for your strats. They need to use more tools to help them keep organized. It sounds silly, but this is basic stuff for anyone in the corporate / business world. To be efficient you need process, systems, and organization in order to scale. NA CS simply doesn't scale up to the EU teams because they fail to use the same level of organization as EU teams.
> lol Welcome to the beast.
> 
> I suggest the following;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find your ideal sens. Maybe get a larger mousepad if yours is too small. They are cheap.
> 
> Play offline with bots to learn the maps, and DM to get a hang of the recoil.
> 
> Learn when and how to buy. I.e. no Aks second round, no 3rd round all ins.
> 
> Learn how to move (play KZ servers or Surf, it will teach you a lot about moving mechanics)
> 
> Find a player on your team and buddy up with him, follow him around, but give him plenty of breathing room so he can move. Just try to watch his back without actually getting in his way. Set up crossfires etc.
> 
> And take in as much info as you can. Watch youtube, read reddit, practice offline, etc. etc.. This game is really like a sport imho because of level of practice you can put in. The best players dont get to the top by MM 24/7 they get to the top by constant practice and critique. Think of Michael Jordan, he wasn't the best because he played pick up games all day, he was the best because he practiced alone for hours a day just shooting jump shots. Same goes for CS, the people who get really good are the people who sit in offline and learn new nades + go on solo aim servers and try to beat their own times. Your biggest competition is yourself. I know all of this might not be applicable to you, as you may just want to play casually, but this _is_ how you play and it _is_ how you improve. A little bit of effort can go a long way.


To add to this - I recently started playing on "retake" servers 128-tick. Anyone else do this?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> To add to this - I recently started playing on "retake" servers 128-tick. Anyone else do this?


Yes!

Amazing servers, great way to warm up. There are some practicality issues with the mod though, but it is great for learning powerful plants and 1vX clutches.

My issues are - The game balances so that CT have more players than Ts, this will NEVER happen in a real life situation. The Ts need to get an entry frag to get into a site, so in a real match, it would be reversed (4 CTs / 5 Ts)

Also some players just don't play properly and play off angles that they wouldn't regularly play because it's easy to predict where the CTs will be coming from.

Besides these, it's a great way to practice planting, defending, and retaking.

Also they don't give you enough nades usually. There might only be 1-2 nades on each side in the later rounds, and to retake against a full team you need at LEAST 2-3 nades.

EDIT: Even though retakes is an excellent use of time, for a brand new players I'd say it'll mostly be over their head. It's best to start with the most basic of basics and work your way up.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> You should play several hours of deathmatch, and watch all of WarOwl's tutorial Youtube videos before competitive (also, watch Adren's Youtube tutorial videos, which are a bit more "professional").
> 
> You should have a mic hooked up at all times, as team communication is vital in CS. Remember, this isn't COD, you can't just jump in with both feet, as the game mechanics aren't naturally intuitive (moving accuracy & recoil), and teamwork will make or break your success. Also, expect almost everyone to be "toxic" - the CS community is full of asshats unfortunately. Add the friendly ones to your friends list, so you can play with them again another time (when you've got 5 friends you can regularly play with, that's known as a "premade", and you're sure to improve & succeed)
> 
> Edit: Also, watch the professional matches at Katowice today & the weekend, you can use the "Watch" tab in the main CS menu screen. Look at the way the teams position themselves and set up plays, and also watch how cautious they are peeking around corners, and where they are looking "by default". Pay attention to smokes & flashes that they use, and how it helps them win rounds


Thanks, I'll follow this advice.

edit: I played 2 matches. The first were jerks, but the second were trying to talk to me, and being pretty nice considering. For example the 2nd group would yell out, " G! G! You picked up my gun! G! G!" and "Wrong bomb sight!" lol
Once I finally hooked up the mic, one guy apologized for turning me in. I would say they were a good group.


----------



## lolllll117

Not everyone in matchmaking is Toxic. i've had more good games than bad ones.
But yeah people can be pretty brutal on newcomers who jump straight into competitive, i'd also suggest practicing in casual/deathmatch before moving into competitive mode.

There are plenty of video tutorials on how to play CS as well so i'd recommend checking those out

https://www.youtube.com/user/3kliksphilip/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/CurseCS/videos


----------



## LDV617

I think everyone here would agree that this game should list "headset + microphone" under the system reqs for this game









Don't get too wrapped up in MM when you first start. You'll be matched against people who have no idea what they are doing/talking about that will try to give you advice. This will lead to bad habits.

Also, before you queue / join a game, try to spend 5-10 minutes in a DM server to warm up, don't worry about dying (more deaths the better, it means your taking the harder fights) just shoot around, get the feel of everything, and have fun









WOW GUARDIAN, absolutely carrying Na'Vi this tournament.


----------



## w35t

Guardian is definitely here. Surprising they got rekt so hard by Fnatic. I think NV will have an easier fight on cbbl.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah man, Guardian is in God mode. Let's see if he can do it at cobble, nV aren't too shabby there...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Shame the last map is Cobble, would much rather see a proper map. :/


----------



## w35t

14-2 NV, ouch.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> 14-2 NV, ouch.


That's cobble for you









EDIT* This guy


----------



## iSlayer

I kinda question whether new Cobble is ready for comp, it's like Overpass a year ago.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I kinda question whether new Cobble is ready for comp, it's like Overpass a year ago.


Honestly not a fan of playing it or watching matches on it


----------



## chemicalfan

Can't really blame cobble entirely, nV were playing it soooo well. Great co-ordination and movement.

Fnatic/Penta next! Bring it on! If it's not 2-0, i'll be stunned. Can't believe Penta didn't ban inferno, crazy idea!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> EDIT* This guy


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That's cobble for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT* This guy


His friend doesn't look too happy


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*


I know he's just poking fun but I still had the urge to punch him through my screen when I first saw it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't really blame cobble entirely, nV were playing it soooo well. Great co-ordination and movement.
> 
> Fnatic/Penta next! Bring it on! If it's not 2-0, i'll be stunned. Can't believe Penta didn't ban inferno, crazy idea!


One of Penta's best map is inferno. Would be silly for then to ban one of their better maps.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> One of Penta's best map is inferno. Would be silly for then to ban one of their better maps.


But it's fnatic's best map too, and fnatic are better than Penta









It didn't go too badly though, wasn't a complete rout. Penta aren't doing too badly on Cache either, still don't think they'll take it but they're playing better than Na'Vi on cobblestone









Edit: Jinxed it :/


----------



## agsz

CS:GO is 50% off on Steam, can't remember the person who debating on buying it in this thread earlier.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> CS:GO is 50% off on Steam, can't remember the person who debating on buying it in this thread earlier.


He already bought it.


----------



## Sikkamore

2nd day I've had to miss Fnatic's matches







yesterday I had to work and today I had to visit my Dad in the hospital after surgery JUST as their first match started and I got back as the second ended lol Dad is fine though so that's the most important part :3


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> CS:GO is 50% off on Steam, can't remember the person who debating on buying it in this thread earlier.


He bought on G2A, for pretty close to 50% off...

Thoughts on VP/Keyd? Will it be another 2-0 rub or will we see it closer with a 3rd map?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> He bought on G2A, for pretty close to 50% off...
> 
> Thoughts on VP/Keyd? Will it be another 2-0 rub or will we see it closer with a 3rd map?


Not sure. I want to see them play mirage though.


----------



## LDV617

Wow amazing pistol round to start off Keyd vs VP. This is gonna be a great series I think.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> CS:GO is 50% off on Steam, can't remember the person who debating on buying it in this thread earlier.


No way. Oh well...and I shouldn't even tell you about that name tag I bought for $2...before I played...because I saw on youtube that's the cheapest way to get a knife.


----------



## dmasteR

KeyD Stars just got absolutely demolished on their best map...


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> KeyD Stars just got absolutely demolished on their best map...


Virtus.Plow just showed up boys


----------



## lolllll117

If i had a crowd that big cheering for me, i'd probably destroy as well. lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Isn't looking good for getting my knife back.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Isn't looking good for getting my knife back.


https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8912-WEYU-8454

*Avoid using middlemen:*
Middlemen should not be needed if you are trading within the system. A middleman can scam you by impersonating another trader, working with a scammer or keeping any item that you give to them.

If valve says this in their support section, they will most likely not help you.

Keyd is doing pretty damn good on overpass right now!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8912-WEYU-8454
> 
> *Avoid using middlemen:*
> Middlemen should not be needed if you are trading within the system. A middleman can scam you by impersonating another trader, working with a scammer or keeping any item that you give to them.
> 
> If valve says this in their support section, they will most likely not help you.


It wasn't an item-item trade, it was item-PayPal money trade, hence I thought a middleman made sense. I didn't realise the middleman was fake because the Steam browser didn't show the profile URL.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Isn't looking good for getting my knife back.


Have you already gotten another reply to your Steam Support Ticket? Uhhh I haven't gotten ANY response yet


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you already gotten another reply to your Steam Support Ticket? Uhhh I haven't gotten ANY response yet


Yeah, but it was just a short "no, you're not getting your stuff back" reply.


----------



## agsz

don't get why they keep peaking instead of playing the bomb, keyd could have been up 15-7..


----------



## lolllll117

Overtime!


----------



## buttface420

thats why we need a ocn steam trade group, so we can all trade with trust


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Overtime!


KeyD takes second map!!!!!









What a insane match on overpass


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> thats why we need a ocn steam trade group, so we can all trade with trust


We already have a steam group, plus it would be better to just ask people in this thread anyways.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Virtus.Plow just showed up boys












12 rounds in a row. VP is giving no quarter taking no quarter. Its really awesome seeing VP play like this.

Edit: Lose 1 round, immediately win the next with a full shutout.


----------



## Paradigm84

Got a Nuke souvenir package, think I should sell it or open it?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Got a Nuke souvenir package, think I should sell it or open it?


Sell it, it's just like a normal case, ie. Most likely to get crap worth less than the case when opened


----------



## lolllll117

indeed. if you wait a few months when they become rare you can probably sell it for a good amount


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Got a Nuke souvenir package, think I should sell it or open it?


You can sell it now or wait to sell and get more money for it. Either way is better than opening 100%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Virtus.Plow just showed up boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...










:]

On a serious note, I chose fnatic over VP. Probably not an indicator of anything but they were the only team today to win the first two maps without the need to go to a third.


----------



## LDV617

Should I sell my souv case now? Or wait for prices to fluctuate?

I'll trade it for keys if anyone wants


----------



## iSlayer

I hope VP upsets everything and beats Fnatic. Mostly because I <3 VP.


----------



## killuchen

I want VP to beat Fnatic tomorrow


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Should I sell my souv case now? Or wait for prices to fluctuate?
> 
> I'll trade it for keys if anyone wants


depends, what map is the case for? if it's cobble i say wait a few months for when all the cheap cobble cases sell and the prices go up due to lack of supply.

And yeah i would really like to see VP beat fnatic, but even with the homefield advantage it's not going to be an easy task.


----------



## LDV617

It's Cache I think I'm just gonna sell it.


----------



## lolllll117

probably a good choice.


----------



## LDV617

Sold already for $4.50, not bad


----------



## dezahp

Tried playing on some 4:3 stretched today. 1024:768 was too blurry for me far range so I bumped up to 1280x960 and felt like my awp was probably 2-3x better. Spraying was maybe a little better but pretty much overall same thing but far range rifling is not as good since far range vision isn't as clear as 1920x1080/1600x900


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I want VP to beat Fnatic tomorrow


Same here!


----------



## w35t

I think most people would like to see VP beat fnatic tomorrow. Especially being their home town and everything. At the same time. Fnatic is without a doubt the best looking team in the world right now. I think it's their match to lose, and IMO, they're not going to. On the betting side.. I want to just put like 3 asiimovs on fnatic, but i'm too scared lol. Betting against VP in this scenario is just so damn risky.


----------



## mega_option101

I picked VP for tomorrow


----------



## Fusion Racing

I went with VP too, fnatic are a really strong team on a bunch of maps, but VP have the firepower to 2-0 them if they all turn up.


----------



## LDV617

I picked VP because I want NiP vs VP rematch


----------



## iSlayer

VP beating Fnatic would make me so, so happy. It'd be the talk of the town for weeks.


----------



## w35t

Ok just to clarify, by saying "went with VP", or, "picked VP", you saying you bet on them or chose them on your pick em challenge?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ok just to clarify, by saying "went with VP", or, "picked VP", you saying you bet on them or chose them on your pick em challenge?


Pick 'em challenge for me. If it goes tits up I can still sell the stickers afterwards


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ok just to clarify, by saying "went with VP", or, "picked VP", you saying you bet on them or chose them on your pick em challenge?


Pick 'em Challenge for me as well


----------



## w35t

Is that how that works? I thought once you placed the sticker it was out of your inventory! That was my question the whole time lol.. I'm like why buy these stickers just for the _potential_ to receive a worthless badge lol.


----------



## Shanenanigans

If you guys get souvenir cases, I'd suggest wait to sell till mid-April/May ( I think the next major will be in June-July time ). I got a cobble drop on an account with a 7 day ban anyway, so it's good self restraint







.

Either way, the older cobble souvenir packages are ~$80-100, which no one will buy since the next major has come around and chances of a dragon lore have increased again. I think a really good price to sell at is ~$50 or 60 or so.


----------



## lolllll117

haha i caved in and went for VP as well


----------



## dmasteR

Took rechyy who also had his account compromised a few days ago, 4 days until he got a response from Valve.. uhh this really sucks


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> haha i caved in and went for VP as well


Pick em challenge or....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Took rechyy who also had his account compromised a few days ago, 4 days until he got a response from Valve.. uhh this really sucks


Yea that really sucks man, I think it took even 5 days for them to respond to me.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Tried playing on some 4:3 stretched today. 1024:768 was too blurry for me far range so I bumped up to 1280x960 and felt like my awp was probably 2-3x better. Spraying was maybe a little better but pretty much overall same thing but far range rifling is not as good since far range vision isn't as clear as 1920x1080/1600x900


You could always try 1440x1080 stretched


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> You could always try 1440x1080 stretched


I'm playing at 1920x1440 now lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Is that how that works? I thought once you placed the sticker it was out of your inventory! That was my question the whole time lol.. I'm like why buy these stickers just for the _potential_ to receive a worthless badge lol.


Nope lol, the sticker gets stuck in your account until the day that you placed them passes. So if you placed all your group stage stickers down on the 12th, you can either place your quarter picks the same day or wait till the next day to sell/trade them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Took rechyy who also had his account compromised a few days ago, 4 days until he got a response from Valve.. uhh this really sucks


Is it bad that I would like to know how to pull this type of hijack off so I could retrieve stolen accounts like yours? Would that be considered Chaotic Good or Lawful Evil?

NiP vs TSM is live! Dust2 is the first map.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nope lol, the sticker gets stuck in your account until the day that you placed them passes. So if you placed all your group stage stickers down on the 12th, you can either place your quarter picks the same day or wait till the next day to sell/trade them.
> Is it bad that I would like to know how to pull this type of hijack off so I could retrieve stolen accounts like yours? Would that be considered Chaotic Good or Lawful Evil?
> 
> NiP vs TSM is live! Dust2 is the first map.


Omg I don't get it lol.. I'll just play the next one and figure it out.

NiP looking fresh as hell.


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyone see which mouse Friberg is using?
It looks kinda like a Rival...


----------



## LDV617

He uses Rival I believe


----------



## w35t

DDaaaaammmmm NiP getting rekt on Inferno. I know TSM is good on it but so is NiP. Still give the edge to NiP on Nuke though.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> DDaaaaammmmm NiP getting rekt on Inferno. I know TSM is good on it but so is NiP. Still give the edge to NiP on Nuke though.


If it goes to Nuke, NIP go back to Sweden!


----------



## w35t

Don't NiP start CT?


----------



## Shanenanigans

NiP got rekt CT side Nuke as well. I'm very sad.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

It's over for NiP, calling it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

You have got to be kidding. What amazing plays by NIP.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Never bet against NiP on Nuke. TSM haven't been as strong on it since the lineup change either I feel - their T side is better, but CT isn't as solid, especially against another team with some good T strats.

I'm expecting nV to beat NiP, hopefully for an nV vs VP final.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's over for NiP, calling it.


I totally jinxed it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I'm expecting nV to beat NiP, hopefully for an nV vs VP final.


I expect Envy to beat NiP aswell but, NiP could be waking up now, so who knows.


----------



## Aventadoor

Envy will probably dominate NiP, unfortunaly...
Unless they have another gear they havent shown yet


----------



## w35t

What a butt clencher! I would have hated myself so much if NiP lost. I bet $40 on em just to get $10 smh. I tossed an asii on fnatic vs VP, I really think they're the team to beat, if they beat VP I think they win it all.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Dat boost doe. Shame it's another game on Cobble...


----------



## dmasteR

That boost in Middle by VP hahahaha

700K VIEWERS HAVE BEEN BROKE!


----------



## iSlayer

Soooooo many people watching.

WOOOH GO VP!


----------



## iSlayer

OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME
OVERTIME

FLUSHA'S attempted 1v4 clutch was REALLY stylish, props to him for just going for it.

Edit: god only knows why Olof is sniping and JW is using an M4.

3-0 about to happen. GO VP!


----------



## Sikkamore

What a match! And at the end of it someone started opening a case on stream xD Psycho and I both heard it and started dying hahahaha


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> What a match! And at the end of it someone started opening a case on stream xD Psycho and I both heard it and started dying hahahaha


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> OVERTIME
> 
> FLUSHA'S attempted 1v4 clutch was REALLY stylish, props to him for just going for it.
> 
> Edit: god only knows why Olof is sniping and JW is using an M4.
> 
> 3-0 about to happen. GO VP!


JW isn't feeling comfortable with the AWP. Olof has always been the secondary AWP for this team as well. Back when he was on LGB before he joined Fnatic, he was a secondary AWP as well.

Quote:


> GeT_RiGhT about his 1v3: "It was thanks to Allu"


http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/get_right-1v3-thanks-allu/


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*


Bahahaha xD


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/14440-anti-cheating-measures-in-katowice
Quote:


> Have you ever wondered what the anti-cheating measures in Katowice are? We have the answers in the following breakdown of all protective measures at ESL One Katowice.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14440-anti-cheating-measures-in-katowice


Quote:


> The computers don't have any administrator rights, which means the players cannot install anything by themselves, including all peripheral drivers. All needed drivers can only be accessed by an ESL admin via FTP connection.
> 
> Some game files and folders have been set to read-only, so that the game files stay intact, including configs, which the players had to turn in beforehand as well.


My concern here is that an admin can mess with players configs that would then lead to the player being off....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> My concern here is that an admin can mess with players configs that would then lead to the player being off....


Highly doubt a admin would mess with anyone's config. Regardless, there's not much you can do in the config. Remember this is GO, the most these guys have are sensitivity/zoom sensitivity/mouse acceleration. Pretty much everything that can be set from the In-Game Menu anyways.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Highly doubt a admin would mess with anyone's config. Regardless, there's not much you can do in the config. Remember this is GO, the most these guys have are sensitivity/zoom sensitivity/mouse acceleration. Pretty much everything that can be set from the In-Game Menu anyways.


You never know though! I was referring to the peripheral settings like their mice in the mouses' drivers/program







hope it would never come to that!

What a match though and that viewer count! Think we can hit 1 million by finals?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Highly doubt a admin would mess with anyone's config. Regardless, there's not much you can do in the config. Remember this is GO, the most these guys have are sensitivity/zoom sensitivity/mouse acceleration. Pretty much everything that can be set from the In-Game Menu anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> You never know though! I was referring to the peripheral settings like their mice in the mouses' drivers/program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it would never come to that!
> 
> What a match though and that viewer count! Think we can hit 1 million by finals?
Click to expand...

Most I see is 850k, maybe next tournament though?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Most I see is 850k, maybe next tournament though?


I hope. Would be awesome


----------



## dmasteR

Olof-9. This was the secret weapon, newly introduced for the Major.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So....VP is kill

how is everyone's health?


----------



## Sikkamore

Amazing how strong Fnatic's T side is. They said they needed to work on their CT side, and they still do a little, but with a T side like that...

GG VP. Thought for sure they had Cobble locked.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/14486-fnatic-to-katowice-final-over-virtuspro

Fnatic over VP in the Semi Finals. Fnatic vs NiP for Finals. This was the Final I was hoping for, and it looks like it's gonna happen!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14486-fnatic-to-katowice-final-over-virtuspro
> 
> Fnatic over VP in the Semi Finals. Fnatic vs NiP for Finals. This was the Final I was hoping for, and it looks like it's gonna happen!


Whoa whoa whoa big boy. Don't count out NV







who wins between Fnatic/NV or Fnatic/NiP do ya think?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa big boy. Don't count out NV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wins between Fnatic/NV or Fnatic/NiP do ya think?


If Fnatic plays nV (I don't see this happening), then Fnatic wins. If Fnatic plays NiP, it could go either way.

nV has typically choked the last few times I've watched them play. nV form isn't stellar either....


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14486-fnatic-to-katowice-final-over-virtuspro
> 
> Fnatic over VP in the Semi Finals. Fnatic vs NiP for Finals. This was the Final I was hoping for, and it looks like it's gonna happen!


No bro...
NiP wont handle EnVyus


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If Fnatic plays nV (I don't see this happening), then Fnatic wins. If Fnatic plays NiP, it could go either way.


I honestly think NV will win. However, I feel like if allu has a good game, NiP will win. I feel like he, or maybe even xizt, are the deciding factor for NiP


----------



## dmasteR

Interesting map picks.... Really hard to say who's gonna win with these map picks. Still rooting for NiP.


----------



## gr4474

Hey I'm looking for a good gaming mouse, and reading that optical is better than laser for CS GO. I checked and see that Fnatic uses the Steelseries Sensai laser mouse. Why do you think they use that instead of maybe the Rival or Kinzu optical?

(by the way I tried to check VP's sight, but I can't read it







)


----------



## dmasteR

hahahaha.

What Xizt said In-Game was hilarious. LETS GO NiP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aventadoor

What did he say?


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Hey I'm looking for a good gaming mouse, and reading that optical is better than laser for CS GO. I checked and see that Fnatic uses the Steelseries Sensai laser mouse. Why do you think they use that instead of maybe the Rival or Kinzu optical?
> 
> (by the way I tried to check VP's sight, but I can't read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Only JW in Fnatic use Sensei, the rest use steelseries rival.

Pick whichever mice thats more comfertable to you.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What did he say?


He trash talked EnvyUS, I can't say it as it would just be blocked by the filter lol.

11-4 Half. Fantastic half from NiP. nV needs to win pistol if they want to even try and win this.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Only JW in Fnatic use Sensei, the rest use steelseries rival.
> 
> Pick whichever mice thats more comfertable to you.


Thanks....going to pick up the Rival...now I feel even better about it since the pros use it. Also I realized my giant gaming mousepad is....STEELSERIES! lol


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Thanks....going to pick up the Rival...now I feel even better about it since the pros use it. Also I realized my giant gaming mousepad is....STEELSERIES! lol


I bought a Rival at work since I get 15% off and if I didn't like it I could always just return it and get my money back. Absolutely adore it. Great feel in my hands and works amazing with my QcK+ mousepad.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He trash talked EnvyUS, I can't say it as it would just be blocked by the filter lol.
> 
> 11-4 Half. Fantastic half from NiP. nV needs to win pistol if they want to even try and win this.


Last online 2 hours ago. Have you not gotten your account back yet? I really want to know what he said.

*although it's probably on HLTV by now*


----------



## Aventadoor

""If you are gonna win against r e t a r d s, you have to play like one"
-Xizt "


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Last online 2 hours ago. Have you not gotten your account back yet? I really want to know what he said.
> 
> *although it's probably on HLTV by now*


http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi

Not online 3 days. Don't use Steam Friends as a judge as to how long a person has been offline. I've been checking it nearly every 30 mins or so to see if whoever stole the account logs in lol.

I have not gotten my account back, still waiting for a response from Steam Support.


----------



## Aventadoor




----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> ""If you are gonna win against r e t a r d s, you have to play like one"
> -Xizt "


Haha, as predicted, I found it on HLTV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi
> 
> Not online 3 days. Don't use Steam Friends as a judge as to how long a person has been offline. I've been checking it nearly every 30 mins or so to see if whoever stole the account logs in lol.
> 
> I have not gotten my account back, still waiting for a response from Steam Support.


Interesting.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Haha, as predicted, I found it on HLTV.
> Interesting.


Ya, I have no idea why Steam Friends is wrong, but it is. Mine shows this:



But this is 100% correct:


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*


HAHAHAHA! Omg xD best thing ever!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, I have no idea why Steam Friends is wrong, but it is. Mine shows this:
> 
> 
> 
> But this is 100% correct:


I think Steam friends only takes it from the last point you were online. ( Assuming you lost connection to steam ). I'm pretty sure if I restart steam right now, It'd go back to normal.


----------



## Sikkamore

Mine showed dmasteR online 3 days ago. Now EVERYONE on my friends list says last online an hour ago so it's Steam being funny.

I think Anders is trying to collect 10 of each pin so he can do a trade up contract on his jacket 

And woot! Got a Mirage souvenir pack! First one ever <3


----------



## dmasteR

Xizt didn't win that round, but still a good ace!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14486-fnatic-to-katowice-final-over-virtuspro
> 
> Fnatic over VP in the Semi Finals. Fnatic vs NiP for Finals. This was the Final I was hoping for, and it looks like it's gonna happen!


Knew it :] If only I could have done the pick-em challenge, EZ gold on it...


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi
> 
> Not online 3 days. Don't use Steam Friends as a judge as to how long a person has been offline. I've been checking it nearly every 30 mins or so to see if whoever stole the account logs in lol.
> 
> I have not gotten my account back, still waiting for a response from Steam Support.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...



For some reason those numbers are almost never right. I have some friends who haven't been on in months and it says they've all been online 23 hours ago.

Also i accidentally slept through half of the VP game...


----------



## Cloudy

Fnatic better get me my gold Pick'em.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> Fnatic better get me my gold Pick'em.


Haha that's how I feel xD


----------



## dmasteR

You guys are crazy for picking EnvyUS IMO. EnvyUS has been constantly choking as of lately. Form was pretty awful all event, and NiP is NiP. They've made finals every event so far.


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You guys are crazy for picking EnvyUS IMO. EnvyUS has been constantly choking as of lately. Form was pretty awful all event, and NiP is NiP. They've made finals every event so far.


I was 50/50 on who to pick before the match, seeing as NV had a lot of trouble with Na'Vi and NiP doing the same with TSM. I'm going to be SO salty if I don't get the gold Pick'em and be 5 points away.


----------



## chemicalfan

Dead happy that it's another rematch of Cologne, hope it's the same result too


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> Fnatic better get me my gold Pick'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's how I feel xD
Click to expand...

Im in the same boat.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You guys are crazy for picking EnvyUS IMO. EnvyUS has been constantly choking as of lately. Form was pretty awful all event, and NiP is NiP. They've made finals every event so far.


NiP haven't impressed that much recently either, but nV have been choking too. I think the bans were the most important part of that match.

fnatic vs NiP for the final should be interesting. You'd have to think fnatic would win, but NiP seem to always find a way.


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Im in the same boat.


I can't even complain now.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You guys are crazy for picking EnvyUS IMO. EnvyUS has been constantly choking as of lately. Form was pretty awful all event, and NiP is NiP. They've made finals every event so far.


+1

I picked NiP myself, I just knew they would make it to the finals once more. Especially with Allu.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> NiP haven't impressed that much recently either, but nV have been choking too. I think the bans were the most important part of that match.
> 
> fnatic vs NiP for the final should be interesting. You'd have to think fnatic would win, but NiP seem to always find a way.


The maps didn't really favor either team. It was really odd....

Cache is a map that could go either way for both teams, same goes for Dust2. Although NiP sometimes doesn't look impressive, I think they fundamentally play the best CS out of any team. Plus NiP just makes it to the final every major.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think they fundamentally play the best CS out of any team.


Couldn't agree more here, I think that's one of the major reasons you can never count them out of a game/tournament


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The maps didn't really favor either team. It was really odd....
> 
> Cache is a map that could go either way for both teams, same goes for Dust2. Although NiP sometimes doesn't look impressive, I think they fundamentally play the best CS out of any team. Plus NiP just makes it to the final every major.


The first two are pretty neutral, NiP have a history of not being that good on Mirage though. If it had been Inferno, Dust2 and Mirage I'd have said nV would have that, if it had been Nuke, Cache and Dust2 I'd have to go with NiP. nV don't seem all that good on Cache, and really don't seem that good on Dust2 as of late. Honestly I just wanted an nV vs VP final, but I didn't get it.

Big props to Xizt for stepping up lately, he's been playing a lot better. I'm still not sure on allu, he doesn't seem that have all that much game impact, still more than Fiffy.


----------



## dmasteR

NiP vs Fnatic will be playing at this stage tomorrow apparently... THAT STAGE.....



Oh and:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576818547793473536Quote:


> HLTV.org
> ‏@HLTVorg
> The new record now stands at 775,665 concurrent viewers during the first map of @TeamVirtuspro vs. @FNATIC!


Impressive numbers for this event!


----------



## w35t

Probably just gonna refrain from betting this one and just watch some excellent counter strike =)


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> NiP vs Fnatic will be playing at this stage tomorrow apparently... THAT STAGE.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chemicalfan

Hold on, is the final BO3 or BO5? I'm sure I read somewhere in the build up that it was BO5, but HLTV has BO3 on the match page...


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi
> 
> Not online 3 days. Don't use Steam Friends as a judge as to how long a person has been offline. I've been checking it nearly every 30 mins or so to see if whoever stole the account logs in lol.
> 
> I have not gotten my account back, still waiting for a response from Steam Support.


That SUCKS. Steam needs to get on that.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Hold on, is the final BO3 or BO5? I'm sure I read somewhere in the build up that it was BO5, but HLTV has BO3 on the match page...


CSGL says Bo3 too


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Hold on, is the final BO3 or BO5? I'm sure I read somewhere in the build up that it was BO5, but HLTV has BO3 on the match page...


Final is BO3. Not sure where you read that it was a BO5 but that's incorrect.


----------



## iSlayer

http://tehurn.com/not


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Final is BO3. Not sure where you read that it was a BO5 but that's incorrect.


Yeah, I can't find the reference now so I must have dreamt it









What maps do you guys reckon we'll see? I'm hoping for D2, Cache, and Nuke. Although I'm sure we'll have either Inferno or Mirage, if not both (if both, it's GG fnatic







)


----------



## dmasteR

For anyone who may have missed this live


----------



## funkmetal

So I slept through the envyus NiP game so I couldn't pick it because I went to sleep when it was still TBA. Now I have to get the final right to get gold.


----------



## Jack Mac

What time is the final in EST? Haven't kept up with the event but I want to watch the final.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, I can't find the reference now so I must have dreamt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What maps do you guys reckon we'll see? I'm hoping for D2, Cache, and Nuke. Although I'm sure we'll have either Inferno or Mirage, if not both (if both, it's GG fnatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I wouldn't count NiP out on any maps. Even if it's Inferno and Mirage, NiP can still win it. This matchup is a complete 50/50, assuming both teams are absolutely on point aim wise. If this is the case, there's gonna be a ton of weight on the IGL Pronax/Xizt to make the correct calls.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> What time is the final in EST? Haven't kept up with the event but I want to watch the final.


http://www.hltv.org/match/2294629-fnatic-nip-esl-one-katowice-2015

8 Eastern.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who may have missed this live


That play at 0:16 in was nuts. I couldn't believe he pulled that off when I was watching.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I wouldn't count NiP out on any maps. Even if it's Inferno and Mirage, NiP can still win it. This matchup is a complete 50/50, assuming both teams are absolutely on point aim wise. If this is the case, there's gonna be a ton of weight on the IGL Pronax/Xizt to make the correct calls.
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2294629-fnatic-nip-esl-one-katowice-2015
> 
> 8 Eastern.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## gr4474

Just curious, why do pros use lower resolution?




Edit: I was thinking I needed to turn down some settings to get better performance. Do any of you know the best player's CS config to model, and maybe tweak?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Just curious, why do pros use lower resolution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I was thinking I needed to turn down some settings to get better performance. Do any of you know the best player's CS config to model, and maybe tweak?


preference/what theyre used too/what feels best to them/some lans(although rarely nowadays probably) have **** pc's and lower res=better performence, but i'd say it sthe first few reasons


----------



## sugiik

lower res = bigger displayed on screen = head aim easier for them...
lot of competitive player did this too on 4:3 crt monitor era,like lower them below 800x600 res
also i believe there are still some players still use 4:3 ratio on competitive FPS, because they came from that, and can't get used to modern 16:9 ratio.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Just curious, why do pros use lower resolution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I was thinking I needed to turn down some settings to get better performance. Do any of you know the best player's CS config to model, and maybe tweak?


Use what you feel comfortable with, not what someone else uses. Using a pro players settings isn't going to magically make you any better. They use what they use because they've been using it for so long.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> I was 50/50 on who to pick before the match, seeing as NV had a lot of trouble with Na'Vi and NiP doing the same with TSM. I'm going to be SO salty if I don't get the gold Pick'em and be 5 points away.


If my Fnatic pick for the final is right then I'm 1 point from getting gold.








My gut told me to pick NiP over NV, but my head said pick NV because of previous tournaments.. Wish I had stuck with my gut feeling. Also I made biased pick'ems in groups as Vox are my home team, and I thought Titan would be better than they were. Also picked CLG and Cloud9, not sure why I picked Cloud9, I knew they probably wouldn't play very well like recent tournaments.. ohwell.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Just curious, why do pros use lower resolution?
> 
> Edit: I was thinking I needed to turn down some settings to get better performance. Do any of you know the best player's CS config to model, and maybe tweak?


In my experience, aiming is far easier with a lower sensitivity and low resolution, I used to use 4500DPI and 1440p on other FPS games, but I couldn't aim well with a sensitivity and resolution like that in CS:GO. Now I've dropped mine down to 900DPI and 1600x900.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> lower res = bigger displayed on screen = head aim easier for them...
> lot of competitive player did this too on 4:3 crt monitor era,like lower them below 800x600 res
> also i believe there are still some players still use 4:3 ratio on competitive FPS, because they came from that, and can't get used to modern 16:9 ratio.


Ok thanks, that makes since.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Use what you feel comfortable with, not what someone else uses. Using a pro players settings isn't going to magically make you any better. They use what they use because they've been using it for so long.


Yes I know it won't make me better...or will it? If I lower my res, wouldn't it be physically impossible to not have bigger targets? If I could get smoother gameplay that would also help. I know I could never play like them, but I want to remove any disadvantage I can...cause i NEED it. lol

I am using a wireless router adapter, would this slow down reaction time? Should I connect directly to the net? It would be a pain, but if I need to I will. thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-WN722N-Wireless-Adapter-External/dp/B002SZEOLG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426392337&sr=8-1&keywords=tp+link+adapter


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In my experience, aiming is far easier with a lower sensitivity and low resolution, I used to use 4500DPI and 1440p on other FPS games, but I couldn't aim well with a sensitivity and resolution like that in CS:GO. Now I've dropped mine down to 900DPI and 1600x900.


Exactly! Until we learn that a high dpi and resolution is a bad thing...we'll never know. So looking at a pro's setup is good at learning which direction to go in certain areas. To just "play what I like" doesn't work if I'm on the wrong page. I just learned to turn off the "enhance pointer precision" setting, because I got to looking into mouse setups. I appreciate everybody's advice on this forum!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Exactly! Until we learn that a high dpi and resolution is a bad thing...we'll never know. So looking at a pro's setup is good at learning which direction to go in certain areas. To just "play what I like" doesn't work if I'm on the wrong page. I just learned to turn off the "enhance pointer precision" setting, because I got to looking into mouse setups. I appreciate everybody's advice on this forum!


Yeah, you can try using a high resolution, but I always found myself overshooting people, and when they'd strafe I'd end up shooting either side of their head.









Downside is I now need a bigger mousepad.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Like it's been mentioned multiple times, pros use what they're comfortable with. To start, they were comfortable with low resolutions because of the PCs at the LANs that they used to be at.

For example, GTR, Forest, Friberg and such, used to play at 1024x768. Then about a year or year and a half ago ( can't remember when exactly ), they switched to 1280x960 because stuff was clearer. If I'm not mistaken, plenty of pros in the top teams play with 4xMSAA, which normal people don't. Once the PCs started getting better overall, they started increasing their resolution and settings ( a tiny bit, like high models/shadows ).

The element is to have a consistent experience overall. But starting with a pro's settings will give you a sense of direction IMO. When I started CS back in beta 3, it was all over the place. Didn't play competitive CS until 2005 or 2006, when I started going for LANs. At that point, I mimicked Ksharp's sensitivity settings, and for more consistent AWPing, nickn0it's zoom sensitivity ratio later ( a few years later, that is). Nearly a year after switching to GO, which I did back in mid 2013, I changed my sensitivity from 2.2 @ 400DPI to the equivalent of 2.7 @ 400DPI, which was because I felt my reactions were getting slower and my aim was getting lazier.

Now, considering I RMAed my Rival, got a fresh one, and a Qck Heavy ( which is stupidly smooth as compared to my four year old Qck+ Fnatic mousepad ), I had to reduce my sensitivity further to somewhere around 2.5 @ 400DPI.

It's basically what you're comfortable with. Pro settings give you a start to understand what kind of control you'll need for the gameplay style - CS is round based, don't have to look over your shoulder too much so a low setting works extremely well, while Quake would require a slightly higher sensitivity owing to the gameplay style there, but can be reduced with great gamesense and map knowledge.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Ok thanks, that makes since.
> Yes I know it won't make me better...or will it? If I lower my res, wouldn't it be physically impossible to not have bigger targets? If I could get smoother gameplay that would also help. I know I could never play like them, but I want to remove any disadvantage I can...cause i NEED it. lol
> 
> I am using a wireless router adapter, would this slow down reaction time? Should I connect directly to the net? It would be a pain, but if I need to I will. thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-WN722N-Wireless-Adapter-External/dp/B002SZEOLG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426392337&sr=8-1&keywords=tp+link+adapter


That's the thing. Even some pros use 1920 x 1080. A lot of pro's started to turn to the higher resolutions as Shane said. Things like High DPI has always been bad, simply because your sensitivity would be too high.

If your computer specs posted in your signature are current, i'm sure your FPS is fine at your native resolution. Coming from someone who actually played at the pro/semi-pro level of CS:GO, I used 1080p for a long period of time when I was active.

I definitely didn't use the more "traditional settings", and had no issues keeping up. Shroud, n0thing, swag, and a few others all currently use 1920 x 1080. f0rest from NiP also used 1920 x 1080 for a bit and a few other pros.


----------



## lolllll117

Do you not currently use 1080p dmasteR?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Do you not currently use 1080p dmasteR?


I switch on and off between 1280 x 960 and 1080. Always have, never was able to decide which resolution I liked more. I can't say I played any different though regardless of the resolution as my stats on ESEA never changed when I did switch resolutions.

Time to take a nap and get ready for the NiP vs Fnatic finals!


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I switch on and off between 1280 x 960 and 1080. Always have, never was able to decide which resolution I liked more. I can't say I played any different though regardless of the resolution as my stats on ESEA never changed when I did switch resolutions.
> 
> Time to take a nap and get ready for the NiP vs Fnatic finals!


How well did Fnatic comeback!!

I've been playing on native resolutions since I can remember and one day a friend of mine said to try 4:3 - 1280x1024 on my 16:9 - 1920x1080 monitor and I've noticed a huge increase in gameplay. The game feels smoother ( low 200's to solid 300 fps ) and I'm able to see targets clearer in the distance as everything is somewhat zoomed in. Only downside is when I'm sitting a long, I can't see short anymore.


----------



## Aventadoor

Some say that its easier to hit on lower resolutions cause its less pixels.
As colorblind, I really like 1920x1080/1440x1080, cause the colors doesnt blend inn as much, and I dont loose my crosshair that often.
But I have more consistent play with 1280x720/1024x768, that might be duo to the increased FPS, as I only have a 580


----------



## Wezzor

Does anyone know when Operation Vanguard will expire?


----------



## w35t

This is gonna be one of the best matches we have ever seen. Such a hard pick, but I think it's Fnatic.. It's their turn.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Does anyone know when Operation Vanguard will expire?


I think you've got a couple of weeks to go.

Final in an hour, start the hype train!!!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Does anyone know when Operation Vanguard will expire?


Sometime at the end of this month/beginning of next.

Fnatic takes Dust2 16-14! and that was NiP's pick too!


----------



## w35t

Fnatic was looking pretty shaky on their t side too. I wish I bet more on Fnatic now lol. Plus the last map is inferno? Even if NiP somehow take Cache I highly doubt they can take Inferno.


----------



## mega_option101

Third map - 4-2 for fnatic CT side on inferno


----------



## dmasteR

Fnatic's pistol round execution was insane wow.


----------



## LDV617

FRIBERG OMG

NiP refuses to lose

And Allu is giving a stunning performance for his first tournament with NiP.

Edit: Welp spoke to soon, great performance by both teams. Was hoping for OT in finals but they both played amazing. I think Allu is here to stay.


----------



## dmasteR

Fnatic wins another major! Congrats!


----------



## Sikkamore

What a nail biter! GGWP to both teams!


----------



## chemicalfan

Congrats to fnatic, great final.
Truly GGWP to both teams


----------



## LDV617

They really just proved that they are #1 in the world, and the team to fear more than anyone else.

They also stole what NiP has been chasing for years now "First team to win 2 majors"


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fnatic wins another major! Congrats!


WOOOOOO























Last map was too close for my comfort.


----------



## LDV617

I think Spunj has a very very bright future in eSports. Reddit loves him, internet loves him, seems like the orgs love him too. He's been pretty much stapled to that analyst desk.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In my experience, aiming is far easier with a lower sensitivity and low resolution, I used to use 4500DPI and 1440p on other FPS games, but I couldn't aim well with a sensitivity and resolution like that in CS:GO. Now I've dropped mine down to 900DPI and 1600x900.


Just noticed that too after finally playing CS GO. I had to drop my DPI to 400 with 1440p res. Every other game i play i need 1600 for fast reaction. In CS you need accuracy and a super light mouse.


----------



## iSlayer

NiP's comeback was incredibly impressive, they didn't give that up no matter how close things got, haven't been this excited by eSports in a while.


----------



## Sikkamore




----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*


Insane, a year ago it was a quarter of that at best.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*


I'm seeing 980k on my end


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm seeing 980k on my end


Hacks? I lifted my mouse too high and it caused the number to increase?


----------



## marduke83

Damn....









Was an amazing final though, was on the edge of my seat the whole time.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm seeing 980k on my end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hacks? I lifted my mouse too high and it caused the number to increase?
Click to expand...

Nah, not hacks, just the tec9.

So many people seem soapy over fnatic using the Tec9 to their advantage, but the fact of the matter is most, if not all of the community would try to abuse the hell out of the game to win 100k.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I'm so sad for NiP








The last 5 rounds were amazing - every kill was met with a wave of adrenaline. The clutches were something to behold, I've never jumped out of my seat in excitement when watching CS:GO but I damn sure did when friberg got that double spray-down on A site to peek NiP in the game


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nah, not hacks, just the tec9.
> 
> So many people seem soapy over fnatic using the Tec9 to their advantage, but the fact of the matter is most, if not all of the community would try to abuse the hell out of the game to win 100k.


QQ. Everyone has the same advantage if they decide to use it.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> QQ. Everyone has the same advantage if they decide to use it.


Not technically.

Personally, I don't see the Tec9 as OP.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> QQ. Everyone has the same advantage if they decide to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically.
> 
> Personally, I don't see the Tec9 as OP.
Click to expand...

Same here, but I do think running accuracy should be tweaked a little, however that's my thoughts about pistols overall is that they need running accuracy nerfs.

Speaking of tweaks and stuff, I vote casual be changed to 7vs7, kev+helm purchasable (kits stay same), and round timer to 2:15. You know what, I'm gonna keep going...Unranked MM should be added with current Competitive MM rules, and takes 25 wins to unlock Ranked, meanwhile you still get your rank at 10 wins (just that in unranked no one can see it). Ranked Competitive gets Tournament rules, which is 1:45 round timer and 35 bomb timer. Cooldowns are much more strict in Ranked, so you must be 100% if you wanna play. 1 hour first cooldown, 24 hours second, 7 days third. If you are the last person to accept the match and you fail to do so, auto 5 minute cooldown. If you are kicked out or purposefully leave a certain amount of ranked matchmaking games, you are put into low priority queues for 3 games in which you do not leave or get kicked.

Bonus (not at all needed): Unranked Competitive playing with real humans against bots. You can do this in Dota 2 and was nice to play when I was trying to learn a few things, would be nifty thing for new players who are new to FPS games in general.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> FRIBERG OMG
> 
> NiP refuses to lose
> 
> And Allu is giving a stunning performance for his first tournament with NiP.
> 
> Edit: Welp spoke to soon, great performance by both teams. Was hoping for OT in finals but they both played amazing. I think Allu is here to stay.


Yeah allu really impressed me on Cache


----------



## hamzta09

Wauw the Nip vs Fnatic on Dust2....

Tickrate/Hitreg in GO is a joke.






HOW DOES THAT MISS?!


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I mimicked Ksharp's sensitivity settings, and for more consistent AWPing, nickn0it's zoom sensitivity ratio later ( a few years later, that is). Nearly a year after switching to GO, which I did back in mid 2013, I changed my sensitivity from 2.2 @ 400DPI to the equivalent of 2.7 @ 400DPI, which was because I felt my reactions were getting slower and my aim was getting lazier.
> 
> It's basically what you're comfortable with. Pro settings give you a start to understand what kind of control you'll need for the gameplay style - CS is round based, don't have to look over your shoulder too much so a low setting works extremely well, while Quake would require a slightly higher sensitivity owing to the gameplay style there, but can be reduced with great gamesense and map knowledge.


Ok now I understand what all of you mean when you say that it's what you like. I started out at 2.14 sensitivity and 400 dpi, since that was the closest preset that seemed like the consensus, but it was WAY to slow. I bumped it to 2.52, and ended up settling on 2.33. After a little adjustment I was doing much better, with smoother mouse movement. I started with bots on hard, and moved to casual. I didn't have anyone complain, and one match I was MVP.









edit: (I did have my failure moments...one round I lasted like 1 second and was sniped from across the map)


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wauw the Nip vs Fnatic on Dust2....
> 
> Tickrate/Hitreg in GO is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DOES THAT MISS?!


Looks like olof crouch peaked which is the meta now when awping, since no one keeps their crosshair that low.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wauw the Nip vs Fnatic on Dust2....
> 
> Tickrate/Hitreg in GO is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DOES THAT MISS?!


Tickrate/hitreg is fine. You're watching a 16 tick demo, that's what's wrong.

Servers run 128 tick, demo is running 16 tick. The amount of loss information is insane.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Tickrate hitreg is fine. You're watching a 16 tick demo, that's what's wrong.


No, its in the livestream aswell





This isnt a "Demo"

If you ever play 64tick MM then you'll notice sometimes that your shots dont register even if the enemy is deadon your crosshair and you're stationary and have been for some time.

You never encounter such thing in 128.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No, its in the livestream aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a "Demo"
> 
> If you ever play 64tick MM then you'll notice sometimes that your shots dont register even if the enemy is deadon your crosshair and you're stationary and have been for some time.
> 
> You never encounter such thing in 128.


That is a demo actually, because it's coming from the GOTV.

By no means am I saying there's nothing wrong with hit reg, as there's always something wrong with hitreg when you're playing online with any game. Just because you're stationary, doesn't mean your bullets are dead on either though.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That is a demo actually, because it's coming from the GOTV.
> 
> By no means am I saying there's nothing wrong with hit reg, as there's always something wrong with hitreg when you're playing online with any game. Just because you're stationary, doesn't mean your bullets are dead on either though.


Awp
Stand still for >2s
Guy shows up, stationary, hes in the middle of your crosshair.
Both fire.
You miss, and he kills you.
And there was No aimpunch from him.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Awp
> Stand still for >2s
> Guy shows up, stationary, hes in the middle of your crosshair.
> Both fire.
> You miss, and he kills you.
> And there was No aimpunch from him.


Again, you're watching a 16 tick demo. Is it really that hard to understand?

They're on a 128 tick server on LAN. You're contradicting yourself by saying things like:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You never encounter such thing in 128.


----------



## Curleyyy

IMHO we will see a patch to the Tec9 in a week. Same thing happened to the CZ last comp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Some say that its easier to hit on lower resolutions cause its less pixels.
> As colorblind, I really like 1920x1080/1440x1080, cause the colors doesnt blend inn as much, and I dont loose my crosshair that often.
> But I have more consistent play with 1280x720/1024x768, that might be duo to the increased FPS, as I only have a 580


Full color blind or? I'm not sure how this will work but lately I've been playing around with CS:GO and having it black and white ( digital vibrance in control panel all the way down ) and i'm finding it a lot easier to see enemies / movement. also my crosshair becomes pure black and contrasts nicely with the surrounding environment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Ok now I understand what all of you mean when you say that it's what you like. I started out at 2.14 sensitivity and 400 dpi, since that was the closest preset that seemed like the consensus, but it was WAY to slow. I bumped it to 2.52, and ended up settling on 2.33. After a little adjustment I was doing much better, with smoother mouse movement. I started with bots on hard, and moved to casual. I didn't have anyone complain, and one match I was MVP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: (I did have my failure moments...one round I lasted like 1 second and was sniped from across the map)


CS = 1.0 in game, 450dpi, 6/11 windows
Quake = 4 in game, 450dpi, 6/11 windows
CoD4/2 = 0.6370 in game, 450dpi, 6/11 windows

It's entirely game, situation, playstyle dependant and there are heaps of other variables that go into it too.
My friend can't even move my mouse in game, he struggles so much. Just goes to show.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No, its in the livestream aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a "Demo"
> 
> If you ever play 64tick MM then you'll notice sometimes that your shots dont register even if the enemy is deadon your crosshair and you're stationary and have been for some time.
> 
> You never encounter such thing in 128.


Crouching kind of breaks the hitboxes in a way, and olof crouch peaked allu and it seems he dodged the bullet very slightly. I've honestly never understood the awp in this game, I hit more awp shots while moving than standing completely still.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Crouching kind of breaks the hitboxes in a way, and olof crouch peaked allu and it seems he dodged the bullet very slightly. I've honestly never understood the awp in this game, I hit more awp shots while moving than standing completely still.


Agreed with that last part. I'll be standing still and won't be able to hit someone standing on boxes on a in dd2 from pit, yet I can run around mid to b noscoping people. but yeah, there is a HUGE delay from what we see to what they play at


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=183&eventid=1611

Interesting weapon statistics from ESL Katowice. Over 8 times more M4A1 kills than there were M4A4 kills.

Although I think the Tec-9 is slightly OP, it is interesting to see though that it clearly isn't nearly as OP as the CZ was.

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=183&eventid=1553&statsfilter=6

Pasha had a Interview on a local TV station:


----------



## agsz

Is there anything wrong with my nvidia settings? Some people say to put Threaded Optimization to 'On'. Also, after some research, for people playing on 1920x1080, Scaling should be set to: No Scaling & Display apparently.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Again, you're watching a 16 tick demo. Is it really that hard to understand?
> 
> They're on a 128 tick server on LAN. You're contradicting yourself by saying things like:


Someone is very fond of the game and cant take any negative facts about it.

Never spoke of video in that example.

But then again, fanboys are usually selective readers and in their heads, twist the words written to suit them best.

Also Im pretty sure ESL One still runs 64tick.
And no, a twitch stream that is live is not a 16tick demo.

Also, allu was never crouched, he crouches after the shot.
But then again, some people see things differently when in anger.


----------



## adamkatt

Woah... Switched to 1920x1080 last night, I have always played 1024x768 4:3 it's so different, it feels as Im looking through a tunnel. Anyone play at 4k? Plan on getting a 4k monitor.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Woah... Switched to 1920x1080 last night, I have always played 1024x768 4:3 it's so different, it feels as Im looking through a tunnel. Anyone play at 4k? Plan on getting a 4k monitor.


A lot of people that switch say 1920 makes the game feel a bit slower. Would you agree?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Someone is very fond of the game and cant take any negative facts about it.
> 
> Never spoke of video in that example.
> 
> But then again, fanboys are usually selective readers and in their heads, twist the words written to suit them best.
> 
> Also Im pretty sure ESL One still runs 64tick.
> And no, a twitch stream that is live is not a 16tick demo.
> 
> Also, allu was never crouched, he crouches after the shot.
> But then again, some people see things differently when in anger.


I was speaking specifically of that video. What you're saying isn't fact, it's a opinion that the game has poor hitreg.

Let me even quote myself where I specifically even say:
Quote:


> By no means am I saying there's nothing wrong with hit reg, as there's always something wrong with hitreg when you're playing online with any game. Just because you're stationary, doesn't mean your bullets are dead on either though.


The whole tournament at ESL One was ran on 128 tick servers. That's a fact. A twitch stream that's shown from a GOTV Relay is indeed a 16 tick demo.

Oh and since we're on the subject of hitboxes. Here's REAL hitbox issues with actual proof.





Oh and I'll even quote someone who actually explains it well even if the GOTV were to be 128 tick.
Quote:


> A short explanation what happens: Basically everything you do is delayed by (at least!) around 8 milliseconds for a spectator.
> 
> Why? Since even on lan the server and client can't run exactly at the same time, there is still interpolation of one tick (cl_interp 1).
> 
> So when you fire a shot the following happens internally on the server: The server looks at his history where every player was 1 tick ago, and resets the state to this. Then he checks if you hit any player, after that he fast-forwards to the current state.
> 
> In this case:
> 
> Allu pressed "fire" right before the enemy was on the crosshair. Happens. The client send the shot one tick later to the server.
> 
> The server then goes back one tick (~8ms), sees "allu missed", and you don't get the kill. The spectator sees the shot delayed however (at least one, if not two or three ticks!), since it can't go back in the past. What happens is that allu hits on stream, but not ingame.
> 
> If you have a POV-demo of the match we can check this. The video makes this harder to spot since it pauses right when the crosshair is on the player.


Also: a quote DIRECTLY from Valve:
Quote:


> If you follow a player in "First-Person" as a spectator in a game or SourceTV, you don't exactly see what the player sees


Source: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Source_Multiplayer_Networking


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Also Im pretty sure ESL One still runs 64tick.


All tournaments for pro's are 128 tick... hence why they support it so much lol


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> All tournaments for pro's are 128 tick... hence why they support it so much lol


this, not sure why anyone would think they'd run 64tick servers?

On the topic of resolutions, am I the only one who uses 'x' resolution because they like the way the crosshair looks on it? LOL
Don't know why but crosshairs on 1920 just don't look right to me & i can't find one i actually like :x


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I think you can increase the size of the cross hairs. You should be able to make it larger in every dimension, as well as change how far apart the lines are.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I think you can increase the size of the cross hairs. You should be able to make it larger in every dimension, as well as change how far apart the lines are.


i know how to customize a crosshair lol, it just doesn't look right to me, i've spent ages fiddling with it but ohwell


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> this, not sure why anyone would think they'd run 64tick servers?
> 
> On the topic of resolutions, am I the only one who uses 'x' resolution because they like the way the crosshair looks on it? LOL
> Don't know why but crosshairs on 1920 just don't look right to me & i can't find one i actually like :x


I actually played with a few teammates on Denial E-Sports who played on a certain resolution because he liked the way the crosshair looked on it. You're not the only one lol.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

If there is one thing I know about CS:GO, it's you have to be comfortable to play well. That includes in game settings.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> this, not sure why anyone would think they'd run 64tick servers?
> 
> On the topic of resolutions, am I the only one who uses 'x' resolution because they like the way the crosshair looks on it? LOL
> Don't know why but crosshairs on 1920 just don't look right to me & i can't find one i actually like :x


On 1920x1080 I feel like you either have to use crosshair thickness '1', or outlinethickness '1', at least for me.
This is how mine looks with thickness 1:


----------



## Sikkamore

I want to mess with my resolution and try new ones. But I am a guy that loves the looks of graphics and is very picky haha main reason I went to PC gaming after all!


----------



## lolllll117

My crosshair is very small, thin, and bright red. it shows up pretty well no matter where you are looking, and the thin size means i am less likely to get blind spots IMO.


edit: haha you don't even see it in the picture. here: http://i.imgur.com/sOqOLcn.jpg (i promise it shows up better in game)


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> My crosshair is very small, thin, and bright red. it shows up pretty well no matter where you are looking, and the thin size means i am less likely to get blind spots IMO.
> 
> 
> edit: haha you don't even see it in the picture. here: http://i.imgur.com/sOqOLcn.jpg (i promise it shows up better in game)


Yeah i'd have to make thickness 1 or thicken the outline, it's kinda hard to see unless you play with your nose touching your monitor.


----------



## lolllll117

haha whatever works best for you. it's much more noticeable when you see there are some red pixels that aren't moving in the center of your screen.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Woah... Switched to 1920x1080 last night, I have always played 1024x768 4:3 it's so different, it feels as Im looking through a tunnel. Anyone play at 4k? Plan on getting a 4k monitor.


Lower the FOV to compensate for the change in resolution, that should help. Also I can't imagine trying to play at 4K, trying to be accurate even at 1440p was very difficult for me, you might have more luck though.


----------



## fragamemnon

Do you guys reckon that 25k is a good deal for a FT M9 Bayo Safari Mesh? It has quite the MW looks.
screen 1, screen 2, FV is ~0.1535

I would rather trade it up, but also don't mind using it.


----------



## lolllll117

looks super clean for Field tested.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Do you guys reckon that 25k is a good deal for a FT M9 Bayo Safari Mesh? It has quite the MW looks.
> screen 1, screen 2, FV is ~0.1535
> 
> I would rather trade it up, but also don't mind using it.


SteamAnalyst says they usually go for ~27k, so it seems like a good deal, however selling it on later might not be easy.


----------



## agsz

Somewhat off topic, but relates to CS. Got a new motherboard roughly 10~ days ago. Recently switched my GPU to the first PCI-E slot and noticed it was running @ 16x finally, but I now get fps drops/choppiness in CS:GO. In the second slot, it ran at 3.0 @ 8X, rather than 3.0 @ 16X. Both slots are PCI-E 3.0 16X. Does it make any sense that my game would run better at 3.0 @ 8X? And how is this possible?

edit: Currently in the second slot ( 3.0 @ 8x) which I've had it at for the past week until moving it around, went in-game and I only have 2 resolutions listed under 16:9 aspect ratio; 1280x720 & 1920x1080. I never had that in the past..


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> looks super clean for Field tested.


It does, doesn't it?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> SteamAnalyst says they usually go for ~27k, so it seems like a good deal, however selling it on later might not be easy.


Indeed. I will be relying on the looks to get at least market price should I decide to trade it. 27-28k seem doable considering MWs are 30k-ish. What do you think?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Somewhat off topic, but relates to CS. Got a new motherboard roughly 10~ days ago. Recently switched my GPU to the first PCI-E slot and noticed it was running @ 16x finally, but I now get fps drops/choppiness in CS:GO. In the second slot, it ran at 3.0 @ 8X, rather than 3.0 @ 16X. Both slots are PCI-E 3.0 16X. Does it make any sense that my game would run better at 3.0 @ 8X? And how is this possible?
> 
> edit: Currently in the second slot ( 3.0 @ 8x) which I've had it at for the past week until moving it around, went in-game and I only have 2 resolutions listed under 16:9 aspect ratio; 1280x720 & 1920x1080. I never had that in the past..


Clean sweep the drivers and reinstall them. Windows will freshly reconfigure itself when it detects a new/different chipset, but when you change slots drivers often tend to screw up. Is your GPU AMD?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Indeed. I will be relying on the looks to get at least market price should I decide to trade it. 27-28k seem doable considering MWs are 30k-ish. What do you think?


The issue is that while the price may be good, you still have to find a buyer for it, unless you can find a buyer, the item is worthless. And that doesn't even just apply to cheaper knives, take an FN Damascus Karambit for example, it's worth 220k, but many people are reluctant to buy them as the pattern is considered by many to be less desirable than stuff like Marble Fade, Fade, Doppler, Tiger Tooth etc.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Clean sweep the drivers and reinstall them. Windows will freshly reconfigure itself when it detects a new/different chipset, but when you change slots drivers often tend to screw up. Is your GPU AMD?


Negative, Nvidia GTX 770 2GB.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Lower the FOV to compensate for the change in resolution, that should help. Also I can't imagine trying to play at 4K, trying to be accurate even at 1440p was very difficult for me, you might have more luck though.


you cant actually change the fov, you can change the viewmodel fov which only affects the gun model


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Indeed. I will be relying on the looks to get at least market price should I decide to trade it. 27-28k seem doable considering MWs are 30k-ish. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is that while the price may be good, you still have to find a buyer for it, unless you can find a buyer, the item is worthless. And that doesn't even just apply to cheaper knives, take an FN Damascus Karambit for example, it's worth 220k, but many people are reluctant to buy them as the pattern is considered by many to be less desirable than stuff like Marble Fade, Fade, Doppler, Tiger Tooth etc.
Click to expand...

Yes, I understand that, I have patience when it comes to trades.
One of the things that I lean on is that M9 Bayos are generally appreciated when it comes to the animation, so someone would eventually fall for it. At least it's not a ST BS Gut knife, if you know what I mean.









And I kind of like the Safari Mesh on it; although not pretty I have to admit it looks better than on other knives.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Clean sweep the drivers and reinstall them. Windows will freshly reconfigure itself when it detects a new/different chipset, but when you change slots drivers often tend to screw up. Is your GPU AMD?
> 
> 
> 
> Negative, Nvidia GTX 770 2GB.
Click to expand...

I see. Still, my suggestion for the driver sweep stands. Could you try to do so, and afterwards run GPU-Z with background logging enabled. If the issues persist, post a screenshot of GPU-Z while you're in-game.

I'll do my best to help figure it out.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> you cant actually change the fov, you can change the viewmodel fov which only affects the gun model


Oops, I stand corrected.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Yes, I understand that, I have patience when it comes to trades.
> One of the things that I lean on is that M9 Bayos are generally appreciated when it comes to the animation, so someone would eventually fall for it. At least it's not a ST BS Gut knife, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I kind of like the Safari Mesh on it; although not pretty I have to admit it looks better than on other knives.


Yeah, it should eventually sell if you keep making threads and keep an eye on prices.

And yeah, the animation and large blade make the M9 fairly desirable.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=183&eventid=1611
> 
> Interesting weapon statistics from ESL Katowice. Over 8 times more M4A1 kills than there were M4A4 kills.
> 
> Although I think the Tec-9 is slightly OP, it is interesting to see though that it clearly isn't nearly as OP as the CZ was.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=183&eventid=1553&statsfilter=6


Hmm, very interesting that Inferno wasn't as balanced as other maps, especially considering it's often held as the most balanced!
I also thought Cache seemed more balanced than that too, seems to play that way.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Yes, I understand that, I have patience when it comes to trades.
> One of the things that I lean on is that M9 Bayos are generally appreciated when it comes to the animation, so someone would eventually fall for it. At least it's not a ST BS Gut knife, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I kind of like the Safari Mesh on it; although not pretty I have to admit it looks better than on other knives.
> I see. Still, my suggestion for the driver sweep stands. Could you try to do so, and afterwards run GPU-Z with background logging enabled. If the issues persist, post a screenshot of GPU-Z while you're in-game.
> 
> I'll do my best to help figure it out.


Opened my case, noticed PCI-E Slots 2 & 3 both have half as many pins compared to Slot 1. So I'm assuming slots 2 & 3 are made to run @ 8x for SLI, and Slot 1 is for single GPU setup. Odd how my game ran better on 3.0 @ 8X though..


----------



## XKaan

Can anyone share their radar settings with me? Recently I zoomed it out so I could see the majority of the map, but now for whatever reason I have a hard time finding myself on the radar. (If that makes sense)

It's almost like I am no longer centered or something, and it takes longer to get info from the map than normally now.

Also on the topic of sensitivity - I recently sold my sig rig to a local guy who plays a LOT of CS and is quite good. When he came over to see the rig and purchase it he fired up cSGO and couldn't believe how high my DPI was. He told me to lower it a little every few days until I am at _least_ down to 900. (I was at 1700 lol!)

I took his advice and my KD went WAY up. I have always played CS off and on since 2004, but never really pugged or took it seriously. Lately I have really been putting effort in to actually learn the maps, smokes, nades, strats and try to at least be decent. I'm actually embarassed that I had played all those years with such high DPI!!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Can anyone share their radar settings with me? Recently I zoomed it out so I could see the majority of the map, but now for whatever reason I have a hard time finding myself on the radar. (If that makes sense)
> 
> It's almost like I am no longer centered or something, and it takes longer to get info from the map than normally now.
> 
> Also on the topic of sensitivity - I recently sold my sig rig to a local guy who plays a LOT of CS and is quite good. When he came over to see the rig and purchase it he fired up cSGO and couldn't believe how high my DPI was. He told me to lower it a little every few days until I am at _least_ down to 900. (I was at 1700 lol!)
> 
> I took his advice and my KD went WAY up. I have always played CS off and on since 2004, but never really pugged or took it seriously. Lately I have really been putting effort in to actually learn the maps, smokes, nades, strats and try to at least be decent. I'm actually embarassed that I had played all those years with such high DPI!!


I can post my radar scale when I get home. I think it's like .3 / .4

I can see about half of the map usually. At least I can always see what I should be able to hear and then some. Maps like de_dust2 are very easy to read the mini map because of how basic the layout is / default CT setups are. 3-1-1 if very easy to read on dust2 regardless of map scale.

In terms of sens, I just went from 2.0 to 1.5 and saw a massive increase in consistency and accuracy with bursts. Pretty nuts how much it can effect you. I don't want to put words in anyones mouths, but I believe dmasteR plays on 1.3 and he has some of the nuttiest aim I've seen. cJ-dA-kInG (usually in top 5 rws) also plays at 1.3 @ 400 dpi I believe. Last night he dropped 35 and I dropped 25 in a pug, his aim is insane.

The way I see it;

lower sens = focus on bigger muscles, minor variance in motion has less penalty

high sens = focus on micro muscles, minor variance in motion has a major penalty. However if you can maintain consistent accuract + precision, you will get more reflex kills.

After playing on this lower sens, I don't think I'll ever switch to 2.0. I don't have the agility or dexterity to control it in clutch situations or when I'm having an off day.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> It does, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I will be relying on the looks to get at least market price should I decide to trade it. 27-28k seem doable considering MWs are 30k-ish. What do you think?


Don't buy safari mesh knives


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Don't buy safari mesh knives


And if you do get battle scarred with like the most wear you can find. They look like vanillas for less =)


----------



## lolllll117

i got a little bored and decided to try screaM's config. It all makes sense until you realise instead of using WASD he uses ZQSD for walking.








Edit: i should probably mention that Z is configured as walk forward and S is walk backwards.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i got a little bored and decided to try screaM's config. It all makes sense until you realise instead of using WASD he uses ZQSD for walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i should probably mention that Z is configured as walk forward and S is walk backwards.


That would confuse me greately, I used to think my brother was extremely weird for putting his thumb on D, Index on W, Middle on A, etc. But I guess it just comes down to what you're used to or how comfortable you are with it.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Also Im pretty sure ESL One still runs 64tick.


If you had your net graph on while watching the game via gotv you would see that your tick would say 128


----------



## fragamemnon

I am on the fence.

The M9 Bayo from this post for 25k,

or



Spoiler: This Flip UV for 30-ish keys





[/url]



Your opinions would be appreciated.









shamelessly summoning @Paradigm84 seeing he's online


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i got a little bored and decided to try screaM's config. It all makes sense until you realise instead of using WASD he uses ZQSD for walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i should probably mention that Z is configured as walk forward and S is walk backwards.


I bet he does that to troll new kids that want to copy his config & play like him









jk, probably a good reason for it (but that's a good reason too ^)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I am on the fence.
> 
> The M9 Bayo from this post for 25k,
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This Flip UV for 30-ish keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shamelessly summoning @Paradigm84 seeing he's online


Flip Knife looks much better, would rather have that over the M9 even though the M9 is my favorite type of knife.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I am on the fence.
> 
> The M9 Bayo from this post for 25k,
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This Flip UV for 30-ish keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shamelessly summoning @Paradigm84 seeing he's online


FlipUV is gonna be a lot easier to trade than anything Safari Mesh


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i got a little bored and decided to try screaM's config. It all makes sense until you realise instead of using WASD he uses ZQSD for walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i should probably mention that Z is configured as walk forward and S is walk backwards.


That's WASD in french layout:


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> That's WASD in french layout:


Completely forgot about the AZERTY layout lol. For some reason, when I was trying to figure out why he used such a setup I thought it may have been the way he rotated his keyboard when playing lol.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i got a little bored and decided to try screaM's config. It all makes sense until you realise instead of using WASD he uses ZQSD for walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i should probably mention that Z is configured as walk forward and S is walk backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he does that to troll new kids that want to copy his config & play like him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk, probably a good reason for it (but that's a good reason too ^)
Click to expand...

Haha, i'm very satisfied with my own personal config, but all you guys talking about resolution made me want to try something new out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i got a little bored and decided to try screaM's config. It all makes sense until you realise instead of using WASD he uses ZQSD for walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i should probably mention that Z is configured as walk forward and S is walk backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> That would confuse me greately, I used to think my brother was extremely weird for putting his thumb on D, Index on W, Middle on A, etc. But I guess it just comes down to what you're used to or how comfortable you are with it.
Click to expand...

I have a friend who plays the exact same way. i thought he was the only one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i got a little bored and decided to try screaM's config. It all makes sense until you realise instead of using WASD he uses ZQSD for walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i should probably mention that Z is configured as walk forward and S is walk backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> That's WASD in french layout:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Oh, Hahaha that explains so much


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Can anyone share their radar settings with me? Recently I zoomed it out so I could see the majority of the map, but now for whatever reason I have a hard time finding myself on the radar. (If that makes sense)
> 
> It's almost like I am no longer centered or something, and it takes longer to get info from the map than normally now.
> 
> Also on the topic of sensitivity - I recently sold my sig rig to a local guy who plays a LOT of CS and is quite good. When he came over to see the rig and purchase it he fired up cSGO and couldn't believe how high my DPI was. He told me to lower it a little every few days until I am at _least_ down to 900. (I was at 1700 lol!)
> 
> I took his advice and my KD went WAY up. I have always played CS off and on since 2004, but never really pugged or took it seriously. Lately I have really been putting effort in to actually learn the maps, smokes, nades, strats and try to at least be decent. I'm actually embarassed that I had played all those years with such high DPI!!


http://operationl2p.com/ - Good site for learning smokes/flashes. I don't think they have molotov spots though. A good way to practice is to play in the Retake Servers. You play 5v5, and you change every round from defending a site to retaking it.


----------



## chemicalfan

Why do the pros rotate their keyboards? It can't be comfortable to bend your wrist around!!


----------



## fragamemnon

Because they need a huge mouse area and are not aware of 60% layouts, I assume.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Why do the pros rotate their keyboards? It can't be comfortable to bend your wrist around!!


when they started attending lans there would of been a lot less room on desks and it's just became habit over time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Because they need a huge mouse area and are not aware of 60% layouts, I assume.


regardless of if they know of them or not, a lot of companies that sponsor teams don't actually have smaller than standard keyboards


----------



## chemicalfan

You can even get keyboards that are just the left-hand side of a regular keyboard (like 25-30 keys or something), I think Razer make one?

Must be terrible for causing arthritis, maybe that why you don't see any pro gamers past 30


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I am on the fence.
> 
> The M9 Bayo from this post for 25k,
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This Flip UV for 30-ish keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shamelessly summoning @Paradigm84 seeing he's online


I'd get the flipknife.

No, to be honest I'd sell that and preorder GTA 5. Muuuuuuh skins.

EDIT: 25 Euros on VP. Pasza will protect my skins. BTW, Does anyone know a good platform for trading skins and other stuff for games that are not available on Steam? Lately I've been affording all my gaming habbits with these bets and I want to grab Battlefield Hardline since I couldn't care less about silly skins


----------



## Fusion Racing

starix decided to step down from playing, now the coach instead. flamie in from HR to replace him. starix hadn't really been up to much lately, but it's a shame to see someone who's had a strong career finally step down. flamie is a really good player though, should help out Navi.


----------



## iSlayer

I'm surprised the pros can't do it like they do the crap headsets the sponsors make them wear and just wear something else ontop of that. Have the sponsor keyboard shoved off to the side and bring a sensible 60% or TKL for some room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> If you had your net graph on while watching the game via gotv you would see that your tick would say 128


I wish gotv itself wasn't 16 tic







.


----------



## lolllll117

Kuben is playing in the VP vs. envyus game!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Kuben is playing in the VP vs. envyus game!


In place of who?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Kuben is playing in the VP vs. envyus game!
> 
> 
> 
> In place of who?
Click to expand...

Neo. i think he's getting DDOS'd but i don't know because i just started watching the match.


----------



## LDV617

HLTV seems to think Neo and Snax are getting DDoSd as well


----------



## lolllll117

I made this by changing the scale and x/y coordinates of the case hardened overlay. to get it all blue and purple like this as a drop, i'm going to guess is close to 1 in 10,000 odds. but that's just a guess.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> I made this by changing the scale and x/y coordinates of the case hardened overlay. to get it all blue and purple like this as a drop, i'm going to guess is close to 1 in 10,000 odds. but that's just a guess.


can't get a pattern like that on ch


----------



## LDV617

Whoa that is really sweet. Is it published yet? I would upvote

EDIT: Misunderstood what the skin was. You should make a similar, altered CH pattern, that is less rugged. That is a beautiful start to a skin.


----------



## lolllll117

Is it not possible? I remember seeing someone in game have an all-blue AK. I assumed it was case hardened but i couldn't see because he renamed it and that match was too far back for me to go check his inventory.

but yeah i might get back into making skins and see if i can make something cool out of a pattern.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Is it not possible? I remember seeing someone in game have an all-blue AK. I assumed it was case hardened but i couldn't see because he renamed it and that match was too far back for me to go check his inventory.
> 
> but yeah i might get back into making skins and see if i can make something cool out of a pattern.


If you look at the ak on my profile, that is as blue as they get


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I made this by changing the scale and x/y coordinates of the case hardened overlay. to get it all blue and purple like this as a drop, i'm going to guess is close to 1 in 10,000 odds. but that's just a guess.


What's wrong with the rifle stock? Looks weird...


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Is it not possible? I remember seeing someone in game have an all-blue AK. I assumed it was case hardened but i couldn't see because he renamed it and that match was too far back for me to go check his inventory.
> 
> but yeah i might get back into making skins and see if i can make something cool out of a pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the ak on my profile, that is as blue as they get
Click to expand...

Now i really wish i took a screen shot of that AK. well since they don't get full blue maybe i can make a skin based around a different set of colors and use full blue/purple as a possibility.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Why do the pros rotate their keyboards? It can't be comfortable to bend your wrist around!!


Personally, I find it more comfortable to have the keyboard slightly rotated. By default, forearms don't sit perpendicular to the body, the hands are tucked in to body width (at least for me), as such I find it more 'ergonomic' to have the keyboard rotated slightly.


----------



## iSlayer

lol


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


A decent amount of effort required for this video, they did a fantastic job!

EDIT:

It's official: http://read.navi-gaming.com/en/team_news/lineup_changes

Flamie to NAVI.


----------



## chemicalfan

That's a good move, I rate flamie and I think NaVi is his best shot at success.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quiet in here today....

Posted my first (and only) trade thread on reddit today, but I think it might have gotten removed








I can still view it, but I don't know if anyone else can


----------



## zemco999

It is viewable


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/14519-cloud9-pull-out-of-cevo-finals

Only tournament C9 had a chance of winning and they pull out of it.... lol

http://www.lgbesports.com/arozzi-presents-the-new-player-for-lgb-esports/

LGB picks up Maikelelele


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14519-cloud9-pull-out-of-cevo-finals
> 
> Only tournament C9 had a chance of winning and they pull out of it.... lol
> 
> http://www.lgbesports.com/arozzi-presents-the-new-player-for-lgb-esports/
> 
> LGB picks up Maikelelele


LGB switch is pretty predictable. He played for that org in the past iirc, and he now has the hype around his name. Good move by LGB.

C9 pulling out is blasphemous to me but I'm reading the article now


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> LGB switch is pretty predictable. He played for that org in the past iirc, and he now has the hype around his name. Good move by LGB.
> 
> C9 pulling out is blasphemous to me but I'm reading the article now


Don't think it really mattered that he played with that organization though in the past. He's a Swedish player joining a Norwegian team. Seems as of lately, teams are picking up players from other nationalities.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14519-cloud9-pull-out-of-cevo-finals
> 
> Only tournament C9 had a chance of winning and they pull out of it.... lol
> 
> http://www.lgbesports.com/arozzi-presents-the-new-player-for-lgb-esports/
> 
> LGB picks up Maikelelele


Just have to laugh at that C9 decision. The prize isn't enough, well it's the only prize you've got a chance at winning so you may as well take it.

Good to see Maikelele in another team, hopefully LGB can become one of those monster underdog teams again.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Don't think it really mattered that he played with that organization though in the past. He's a Swedish player joining a Norwegian team. Seems as of lately, teams are picking up players from other nationalities.


Most Norwegians speak fairly good English anyways - don't really see nationality as being an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Just have to laugh at that C9 decision. The prize isn't enough, well it's the only prize you've got a chance at winning so you may as well take it.
> 
> Good to see Maikelele in another team, hopefully LGB can become one of those monster underdog teams again.


Probably had to factor in Katowice and those expenses (no return on their investment).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Most Norwegians speak fairly good English anyways - don't really see nationality as being an issue.
> Probably had to factor in Katowice and those expenses (no return on their investment).


C9 I'm sure made a good amount from the Sticker Money. Though i'm unsure if the organization takes a percentage.

Most teams typically pick up players from their own country though simply because they can all speak their native tongue. MouseSports was pretty much the only team in CS:GO for a long time that had a mix of players. I think LGB shows a lot of potential though even before the Maikelele pickup. Will be interesting to see how they do in their next Official match.


----------



## chemicalfan

So NiP just went 5-0 up on T side inferno vs nV, then proceeded to lose 16 consecutive rounds. What the hell?!

Edit:Was Mirage, no idea what I was thinking there (maybe NiP had the same problem, lol)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So NiP just went 5-0 up on T side inferno vs nV, then proceeded to lose 16 consecutive rounds. What the hell?!


Allu was probably busy drinking Red Bull.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## lolllll117

I was watching pasha's stream when chicken joined. I didn't know he was joining other people's games though.


----------



## mega_option101

I remember that hahaha


----------



## Sikkamore

That's awesome lol

Edit: Flip Knives seem to be pretty cheap. I think I may just buy one on the Steam Market because I'm bored...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> That's awesome lol
> 
> Edit: Flip Knives seem to be pretty cheap. I think I may just buy one on the Steam Market because I'm bored...


get a CW MW


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> get a CW MW


http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/#730

Nearly everything is gone. He couldn't transfer the keys because they aren't tradable yet. Some reason he decided to transfer a few items back over.... sigh


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> get a CW MW


Not really into CW's tbh. Just went with a flip ultraviolet because I think the purple on the handle looks nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/#730
> 
> Nearly everything is gone. He couldn't transfer the keys because they aren't tradable yet. Some reason he decided to transfer a few items back over.... sigh


And omg....


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/#730
> 
> Nearly everything is gone. He couldn't transfer the keys because they aren't tradable yet. Some reason he decided to transfer a few items back over.... sigh


Jesus. I'm guessing Valve wont reinstate an inventory even if the account was hijacked?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/#730
> 
> Nearly everything is gone. He couldn't transfer the keys because they aren't tradable yet. Some reason he decided to transfer a few items back over.... sigh
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. I'm guessing Valve wont reinstate an inventory even if the account was hijacked?
Click to expand...

They have yet to respond to his support ticket and its been 7 days :/

They are going to regret not responding sooner.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/#730
> 
> Nearly everything is gone. He couldn't transfer the keys because they aren't tradable yet. Some reason he decided to transfer a few items back over.... sigh


No luck with Steam Support? I've seen them help others and restore their items..people are such scumbags man, I hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Jesus. I'm guessing Valve wont reinstate an inventory even if the account was hijacked?


From my understand they should, but we'll see....

Keys were tradable as of today now that I think about it. This guy even took all my Steam Trading Cards/Emotions/TF2 Items you know it. This guy took EVERYTHING.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> No luck with Steam Support? I've seen them help others and restore their items..people are such scumbags man, I hope you get your stuff back.


No response from Steam Support yet....


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> lol Welcome to the beast.
> 
> I suggest the following;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find your ideal sens. Maybe get a larger mousepad if yours is too small. They are cheap.
> 
> Play offline with bots to learn the maps, and DM to get a hang of the recoil.
> 
> Learn when and how to buy. I.e. no Aks second round, no 3rd round all ins.
> 
> Learn how to move (play KZ servers or Surf, it will teach you a lot about moving mechanics)
> 
> Find a player on your team and buddy up with him, follow him around, but give him plenty of breathing room so he can move. Just try to watch his back without actually getting in his way. Set up crossfires etc.
> 
> And take in as much info as you can. Watch youtube, read reddit, practice offline, etc. etc.. This game is really like a sport imho because of level of practice you can put in. The best players dont get to the top by MM 24/7 they get to the top by constant practice and critique. Think of Michael Jordan, he wasn't the best because he played pick up games all day, he was the best because he practiced alone for hours a day just shooting jump shots. Same goes for CS, the people who get really good are the people who sit in offline and learn new nades + go on solo aim servers and try to beat their own times. Your biggest competition is yourself. I know all of this might not be applicable to you, as you may just want to play casually, but this _is_ how you play and it _is_ how you improve. A little bit of effort can go a long way.


Thanks for all the advise, I don't know how i missed this. What is it with KZ servers and Surf?


----------



## Paradigm84

I had a friend in a similar situation, his account got hijacked and they even took money from the connected PayPal account. He managed to get all his items and PayPal money back though after around a week, so you should be fine.


----------



## chemicalfan

dmasteR, Steam support have to come through for you, it's got to be down to them in part surely, as you were using their security systems as required?

And at what point do people start pressing charges? This is a pretty serious THEFT.


----------



## ivoryg37

How do people even hijack accounts?


----------



## lolllll117

The person who took my stuff got all my trading cards as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hi/inventory/#730
> 
> Nearly everything is gone. He couldn't transfer the keys because they aren't tradable yet. Some reason he decided to transfer a few items back over.... sigh
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. I'm guessing Valve wont reinstate an inventory even if the account was hijacked?
Click to expand...

It depends how the count was compromised.
I clicked on a link and they were very good at getting my items back. Paradigm was middle man scammed and he's having a lot harder of a time because he technically confirmed the trade himself. i assume since dmasteR had all the steam guard stuff enabled they can probably track the IP of whoever took his stuff and see it's not from his home computer meaning he should be able to get back all his items without complications when valve decides to respond. Such a shame though, losing an inventory of that value.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Thanks for all the advise, I don't know how i missed this. What is it with KZ servers and Surf?


No problem man.

KZ maps are climb maps, they will help you learn how to boost, climb to new spots, and move around the map. They will also teach you how to exploit the movement mechanics to get to hard to reach places. Movement is huge in CS and as a new player you should be really conscious of your movement. Watch a pro players POV demo and see how they approach / enter / hold sites. You'll notice they waste no time, and move around like butter. Most silvers / new players are kind of disoriented when it comes to movement and often bump into things / waste time / etc.

Surf maps are more about crosshair placement (which is a part of movement). Surf maps will help you develop muscle memory for moving your crosshair, locking onto angles, and also help improve map memory.

I mentioned these because they are often overlooked by brand new players. I would suggest trying them, and trying to get a few maps under your belt. You don't want to put 1000 hours into the game in just DM / MM then realize you have terrible movement habits and need to relearn the fundamental movement mechanics. Think of it like dribbling in basketball, your shot is what everyone is looking at, your shot is what scores the points, but if you don't have good dribbling (movement, crosshair placement, muscle memory) then you wont put yourself in the position to take those shots.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> dmasteR, Steam support have to come through for you, it's got to be down to them in part surely, as you were using their security systems as required?
> 
> And at what point do people start pressing charges? This is a pretty serious THEFT.


Over 20,000 dollars worth of items were taken. If I had my way with the hijacker, I'd have him sentenced to death.

I think I mentioned this before but this same exact type of hijacked happened to both Rechyyy and TrilluXe. Email was not compromised, steam login was not compromised, everything was simply changed all at once, and steam guard sent no emails regarding anything. The only thing steam guard did was restrict the hijacker from trading items for 7 days, which was totally and utterly useless as those 7 days have long passed and steam support still will not respond. At this point, dmaster will have to wait another week or two for any sort of response and by then this *insert long list of profanities here* will have sold nearly everything, which will probably result in the first steam support message saying something along the lines of...
Quote:


> Hi dmaster,
> 
> We took the liberty of duping your items m8, you know the ruby kara and all that rare snizzle? Yep it's all back in yo inventory, but the hijacker well, he dun sold most of ur stuff so we figure we'll just like, trade ban him for a few weeks or summin. oh btw, new account info is attached. Try not to get hijacked again m8, LOL.
> 
> Sincerely, your friendly neighborhood st33m support.


----------



## chemicalfan

$20k!?!

If Valve don't come through, that's worth suing them for. If it's a regular occurance, it's class action time.


----------



## PolyMorphist

My Karambit Crimson Web MW was scammed from me in October (6 months ago). It was a phishing link that got me, so I was technically entitled for an item return because it comes under a 'stolen item'. I've sent ~10 support tickets, each individually written with concise explanations of what happened with proof to back it up. The first 2 support tickets (the first one being sent the day I got scammed, the second one sent after the first one was declined) were met with a generic 'We won't be able to return the items to you".

Fair enough.

The third one I sent, and the 7 following that were then met with "We cannot return items 30 days after they were stolen", even though I sent the initial support ticket literally hours after the incident occurred. Just today I received another e-mail from them telling me the same thing. I don't know if I can be bothered to send another one, since they take 10 minutes to write up.

And now even if they do send my knife back, it's depreciated to the point where I would be losing ~80 keys in value. Just before I got it scammed, I was getting offers close to 330 keys. Now for a similar knife (pattern, wear), I'm looking at 260 keys at most.


----------



## killuchen

Anybody have a holo NiP 2014 Katowice sticker for trade?


----------



## LDV617

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2zkccv/is_maikelele_forced_to_play_for_lgb/

If Per is really the owner of both organizations, Maikelele's transfer makes much more sense.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2zkccv/is_maikelele_forced_to_play_for_lgb/
> 
> If Per is really the owner of both organizations, Maikelele's transfer makes much more sense.


Not much of a transfer then









More like: go play for the farm-team


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Not much of a transfer then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like: go play for the farm-team


Yea lol. I had nothing against the change. I think LGB were lookin pretty good at the major. Rain got like a 4k against Nv or Fnatic. Maikelele is a good player as well (no Allu though)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Yea lol. I had nothing against the change. I think LGB were lookin pretty good at the major. Rain got like a 4k against Nv or Fnatic. Maikelele is a good player as well (no Allu though)


I think that this will be a good way for him to gain this experience that NiP claim he lacks.

It will be good to see him at events again


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I think that this will be a good way for him to gain this experience that NiP claim he lacks.
> 
> It will be good to see him at events again


He played good with NiP from what I saw. Must be something we don't know about his personality or something from behind the scenes.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> He played good with NiP from what I saw. Must be something we don't know about his personality or something from behind the scenes.


That's all we can assume unless they say more. The whole thing about him not having enough experience just seemed like a PR friendly excuse. From what I've seen he's a pretty energetic and cheerful guy, although I'm not sure how he deals with pressure when they're down on rounds or something. If he takes it seriously he could be a real force with LGB.

I was impressed with allu towards the end of Katowice, if he keep getting the frags when it's needed then he's a good addition to the team. The biggest change with a good AWPer in NiP isn't their personal contribution but the way it makes the others play.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> That's all we can assume unless they say more. The whole thing about him not having enough experience just seemed like a PR friendly excuse. From what I've seen he's a pretty energetic and cheerful guy, although I'm not sure how he deals with pressure when they're down on rounds or something. If he takes it seriously he could be a real force with LGB.
> 
> I was impressed with allu towards the end of Katowice, if he keep getting the frags when it's needed then he's a good addition to the team. The biggest change with a good AWPer in NiP isn't their personal contribution but the way it makes the others play.


Yeah he really stood out in the finals, but wasn't really standing out in the prior matches, but did hold his own I suppose. NiP has been in dire need of a smart/consistent awper for some time now, hopefully allu is that guy, seeing as he's their best choice at the moment.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Yeah he really stood out in the finals, but wasn't really standing out in the prior matches, but did hold his own I suppose. NiP has been in dire need of a smart/consistent awper for some time now, hopefully allu is that guy, seeing as he's their best choice at the moment.


i honestly don't even remember him getting eco frags tbh so his overall frag count was low but he did get a lot of crucial frags from the games i watched.

defs agree with the consistent awper(allu), compared to a streaky one(maikelele) for nip, imo will do them better in the long run


----------



## chemicalfan

Is it more/less/just as safe to trade via CSGL as reddit? I rather fear that I'm not gonna get what I want without casting my net further


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is it more/less/just as safe to trade via CSGL as reddit? I rather fear that I'm not gonna get what I want without casting my net further


From what I hear, no. CSGL has lots of fakes and scammers on it. But I'm not in the trading world so I wouldn't actually know.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> From what I hear, no. CSGL has lots of fakes and scammers on it. But I'm not in the trading world so I wouldn't actually know.


Gah, I hope not - there are loads of listings for the knife I'm after, compared to zero on reddit (me and another guy have put "want" posts up, but there aren't any replies or even "sell" posts)


----------



## SheepMoose

On the discussion of Maikelele vs. Allu, Allu is inconsistent at the moment. He got a 4k on T side Mirage vs VP (If I remember correctly) in the pistol round, and after another 10 rounds or so only had 8 frags in total. Not the results you want from a dedicated AWP'er, since a lot of getting T rounds on certain maps requires them to open up parts of it for you. Allu has come in, had some amazing individual rounds, but has had a lot of lackluster rounds in between where he doesn't accomplish what's required in certain scenarios.

He's a great AWP'er for sure, but I think Maikelele was better.
Maikelele had the crazy style of being able to peak an angle a number of times and get fast shots off. Became a bit risky as a CT to hold positions since he would contest them so crazily. Then as a defensive sniper he was able to hold some amazing pushes, resulting in a lot of advantages halves for NiP (think 14 - 1 on CT inferno vs. VP, nothing short of amazing). There were many clutch situations that Maikelele just overcame as though they were nothing, some of which giving NiP match point.

I know Allu is pretty new to NiP, but Maikelele just came in and blasted everyone's socks off. He mingled well with the team (from how Maik and Gtr were constantly hugging each other every round win during Dreamhack), which made NiP's decision odd for me personally. I hope Allu does well, but Maikelele joined a slumping NiP and helped them achieve second at a major. His aggressive style and getting a lot of kills in some rounds really gave NiP a huge amount of personal hype, which made them play better. Allu doesn't seem to have the same effect at this stage, and they (in my opinion) only reached 2nd in ESL one Katowice simply because the original 4 were playing better than they were back at Dreamhack.

I won't be surprised if LGB create some upsets with Maikelele.

#Thorin #WallOfText


----------



## chemicalfan

Got me a knife!!















(thanks to zemco for the assistance!)

Check it out (can't get link to work):
steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_econ_action_preview%20S76561198002067782A1913676564D9693550487637974635

Can't screenshot it atm, maybe later


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Got me a knife!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thanks to zemco for the assistance!)


np


----------



## Sikkamore

According to CS:GO Dev's twitter... At Katowice the pros were let in on a secret. Next operation Nuke will be taken out on the Active Duty pool and will be replaced with Train!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579020838202044416


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> According to CS:GO Dev's twitter... At Katowice the pros were let in on a secret. Next operation Nuke will be taken out on the Active Duty pool and will be replaced with Train!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579020838202044416


Nuke is very CT sided, but provides some good matches, but they're going to leave Cobble in instead? VOLVO PLS


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> According to CS:GO Dev's twitter... At Katowice the pros were let in on a secret. Next operation Nuke will be taken out on the Active Duty pool and will be replaced with Train!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579020838202044416


I might actually shed a tear if that happens, Nuke>>>Train


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Nuke is very CT sided, but provides some good matches, but they're going to leave Cobble in instead? VOLVO PLS


Yeah, Cobble is just eh now... Never was a real big fan of it in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I might actually shed a tear if that happens, Nuke>>>Train


I have yet to actually play the new Train haha totally forgot about it! Although Nuke is one of my favorite maps to play both CT and T side


----------



## chemicalfan

I've only played the new Train, and I hate it, it's a total AWP fest


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Why replace nuke though? I'm sure theres enough room the the pool for both maps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I've only played the new Train, and I hate it, it's a total AWP fest


This game is usually played that way. More and more I see people do the exact same thing to win, and it usually works.

Buy M4/AK > Crouch spray everything you see (I call it the crouch gag) > Save up for AWP > If die, rebuy awp > if no money to purchase awp, restart from beginning of cycle.

And no, these aren't Silvers and Gold Novas. MGs and LEMs, maybe a few SMFC as well.


----------



## dezahp

The train map for csgo is so awful. I can't believe they made it so open and wide. Heaven on ct side? Dumb. No heaven outside next to ivy? Even more dumb. Not being able to go under trains? Worst s*** ever. Most of the movement tricks from jumping train to train with ladders now gone? Ok I'm done with this map...

I have to say though the only map that is far worse than this is de_fire....What were they thinking when they remade this map....I don't even know.


----------



## chemicalfan

What the hell is going on with Gfinity!? This is not professional guys


----------



## morbid_bean

Damn...

Did anybody catch this?










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2zq6vi/csgo_developer_jesse_bright_passed_away/


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What the hell is going on with Gfinity!? This is not professional guys


I've not been watching it because both times I tried they were trying to fix issues.


----------



## lolllll117

Someone out there is the luckiest guy in the world


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone out there is the luckiest guy in the world


Some bot*


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone out there is the luckiest guy in the world


Was probably grabbed by one out of 100 bots some russian kid runs.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Was probably grabbed by one out of 100 bots some russian kid runs.


Nah, that one, I know who grabbed it


----------



## zemco999

That moment when you spend $800 on asiimovs and still want to buy more.


----------



## gr4474

I'm getting 270-299 FPS in CS GO. Should I limit the FPS, or leave it alone?

Edit: I should have said, that was against bots.


----------



## SheepMoose

Leave it.


----------



## lolllll117

i need a bot that can do that


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I'm getting 270-299 FPS in CS GO. Should I limit the FPS, or leave it alone?
> 
> Edit: I should have said, that was against bots.


What video card? I cap mine @ 300 so it doesn't jump at all.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> What video card? I cap mine @ 300 so it doesn't jump at all.


It's an Asus GTX 660ti


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> It's an Asus GTX 660ti


You should be able to hold 300 even on 1920x1080.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> That moment when you spend $800 on asiimovs and still want to buy more.


Happens all the time









GG Cloud9, made a bit of a meal of it needing a third round against Orbit, but played well on Cobble


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I think CSGO has hit a wall per-se. When the finale for Katowice rolled around we had 605k peak players in game, now we have 511k today. Usually whenever a tournament finished we would see an increase and it would stay.

Perhaps it's time that we get some major updates that aren't skins or music kits?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think CSGO has hit a wall per-se. When the finale for Katowice rolled around we had 605k peak players in game, now we have 511k today. Usually whenever a tournament finished we would see an increase and it would stay.
> 
> Perhaps it's time that we get some major updates that aren't skins or music kits?


Does that statistic count accounts that are alts used for watching GOTV for drops?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> You should be able to hold 300 even on 1920x1080.


I used to use a 660 (non ti) with an i5 and pulled 250+ on 1080, just for reference


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think CSGO has hit a wall per-se. When the finale for Katowice rolled around we had 605k peak players in game, now we have 511k today. Usually whenever a tournament finished we would see an increase and it would stay.
> 
> Perhaps it's time that we get some major updates that aren't skins or music kits?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that statistic count accounts that are alts used for watching GOTV for drops?
Click to expand...

The one from here http://store.steampowered.com/stats accounts for all people playing CSGO at one given time. Although you do make a good point that people probably tried to farm drops to no end. However, I doubt they used GOTV for that, as that would probably require multiple PCs VS opening a few twitch streams.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone out there is the luckiest guy in the world


Is that all Dragon Lore's are going for now?... Crap, I might have to buy one


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Is that all Dragon Lore's are going for now?... Crap, I might have to buy one


No. Thats how much they get sold on the market when people don't know their value. FT is close to $1000.


----------



## chemicalfan

Is it blasphemous to say that I think they look ugly?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is it blasphemous to say that I think they look ugly?


they are stupid ugly


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No. Thats how much they get sold on the market when people don't know their value. FT is close to $1000.


I was about to say lol hope I can grab one for that price at some point!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I was about to say lol hope I can grab one for that price at some point!


I wouldn't imagine you'd be able to get one for that cheap unless the item economy completely fails and everybody starts selling theirs, but even then, bots would likely insta-grab most of them.


----------



## zemco999

Why's it so dead here now that the tourney is over ;_;


----------



## dmasteR

This NiP comeback on Inferno against VP. Amazing.


----------



## burgergod

Does anyone know how to run a dedicated server + client on the same computer at the same time? I only get it working if I run both instances really fast after one another.

This is annoying and obnoxious. Anyone got a fix?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burgergod*
> 
> Does anyone know how to run a dedicated server + client on the same computer at the same time? I only get it working if I run both instances really fast after one another.
> 
> This is annoying and obnoxious. Anyone got a fix?


https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Counter-Strike:_Global_Offensive_Dedicated_Servers


----------



## burgergod

I'm pretty sure that doesn't tell me how to work with my problem unless I'm reading over it or something. Any ideas?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burgergod*
> 
> Does anyone know how to run a dedicated server + client on the same computer at the same time? I only get it working if I run both instances really fast after one another.
> 
> This is annoying and obnoxious. Anyone got a fix?


Don't host the server on port 27015.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burgergod*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that doesn't tell me how to work with my problem unless I'm reading over it or something. Any ideas?


Are you running two copies of CS:GO, or are you running CS:GO and the SteamCMD?


----------



## chemicalfan

GGWP nV. As much as I wanted NiP to win, they were outplayed on Cache, and were unlikely to bear nV on D2 & Cobble


----------



## zemco999

http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/screenshots/ new knife huehue


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/screenshots/ new knife huehue


Damn I love that play side. Wish i could have found one like it.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/screenshots/ new knife huehue


Looks expensive!


----------



## SalisburySteak

Is there a way you guys can tell if your rank is going to change soon? I feel like I've been doing better, but have been stuck in the same rank for what feels like forever.


----------



## gr4474

How do you edit the autoexec.cfg? I want to see what my sensitivity is, and adjust it. I know I can use the console to adjust, but I want to know what I set it at the other day. Also I want to buy some gun skins. Do any of you have white and blue for sale for assault rifles?

Edit: M4, AK-47, AUG, P250 skins?


----------



## chemicalfan

Check csgostash.com for details of all the skins (including screenshots, current prices, and links to the marketplace to buy them)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/zemco999/screenshots/ new knife huehue


Very nice








Is that FN?

Must get round to screenshotting mine, only worked out that it looks like crap without the shaders wound up, and then got involved knifing people on DM and forget about getting screenshots


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Is there a way you guys can tell if your rank is going to change soon? I feel like I've been doing better, but have been stuck in the same rank for what feels like forever.


Nope, you just have to keep winning competitive matches. I believe MVP's might make a difference so try and get as many of those as possible.


----------



## gr4474

Ok I bought a few skins, but they aren't showing up in the game. They're in my inventory and ok'd.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Ok I bought a few skins, but they aren't showing up in the game. They're in my inventory and ok'd.


You need to go to the loadout tab in game (where the inventory is), then pick the appropriate category, and you should see them in the ribbon at the top. Right click on them, and you can replace the stock skins


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Is there a way you guys can tell if your rank is going to change soon? I feel like I've been doing better, but have been stuck in the same rank for what feels like forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you just have to keep winning competitive matches. I believe MVP's might make a difference so try and get as many of those as possible.
Click to expand...

AFAIK, points are calculated on a per-round basis. Members of each team have their Elos pooled and the Elo difference between the teams acts as a factor in determining Elo change after a round is played.
Kills/assists/damage do not matter, however MVPs get 2x the amount of Elo of other members. In other words, if CTs win a round for defusing, the point difference is divided in six parts, each member gets one-sixth, and the MVP gets the last sixth.
Speculation: Friendly fire supposedly takes a couple of points off of you (a negligible amount).

So, it is possible, although unlikely, to rank up even when tied/losing - if it's close enough like a 16-14 and you've often been MVP while playing vs a team with a lot higher combined Elo.

A recent example - I got completely wrecked three consecutive games (only one was close to a tie), then won one game and ranked up to DMG. So it's also not about consecutive wins as lots of people point out.


----------



## LDV617

I've been promoted off of ties before (and a possible loss, I don't remember) so I think that summary is the best explanation so far on this thread.

More MVPs definitely rank you up faster.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I've been promoted off of ties before (and a possible loss, I don't remember) so I think that summary is the best explanation so far on this thread.
> 
> More MVPs definitely rank you up faster.


Can confirm you can be promoted off ties, also going to assume you can be demoted as well? (not 100% sure). I've tied once, then won 7 straight and still at LEM, granted this over the course of the past 5-6 weeks since I don't Valve MM often. Got spinbotted not too long ago, and we all left. That guy still hasn't been VAC'd


----------



## XKaan

I had a horrible weekend of MM!

I played 7 scrims via MM, and the team I was on lost every one. I'm going into MM solo, so I'm getting put in matches with randoms. Granted, I am not the best player on the block, but I've make drastic improvements the past month or two.

In 3 of the 7 scrims I had the most points and MVP's, with positive KD, so I played great in those games. (lots of plants, defuses, multi-kills etc)

In the other 4 games I finished somewhere in the middle.

It was a frustrating experience to say the least, since I'd really like rank up! I can't recall specifics, but I know in at least a few of the games I was playing with someone that either had insane ping, disconnects, or just abandoned. (In which case the 5th member was a BOT) In EVERY SINGLE GAME there was at least 1 person who refused to use a mic. (*** is up with that?)

After this past weekend I don't think I'm going to MM unless I can lobby up with at least a couple people on my friends list that I know are decent.

/rant

Sorry for the Wall 'o' text!


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> You need to go to the loadout tab in game (where the inventory is), then pick the appropriate category, and you should see them in the ribbon at the top. Right click on them, and you can replace the stock skins


Awesome thanks!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I had a horrible weekend of MM!
> 
> I played 7 scrims via MM, and the team I was on lost every one. I'm going into MM solo, so I'm getting put in matches with randoms. Granted, I am not the best player on the block, but I've make drastic improvements the past month or two.
> 
> In 3 of the 7 scrims I had the most points and MVP's, with positive KD, so I played great in those games. (lots of plants, defuses, multi-kills etc)
> 
> In the other 4 games I finished somewhere in the middle.
> 
> It was a frustrating experience to say the least, since I'd really like rank up! I can't recall specifics, but I know in at least a few of the games I was playing with someone that either had insane ping, disconnects, or just abandoned. (In which case the 5th member was a BOT) In EVERY SINGLE GAME there was at least 1 person who refused to use a mic. (*** is up with that?)
> 
> After this past weekend I don't think I'm going to MM unless I can lobby up with at least a couple people on my friends list that I know are decent.
> 
> /rant
> 
> Sorry for the Wall 'o' text!


Sounds like some typical match making ish. I'd suggest trying to get a grouot of 4/5 and either running mms, or cevo pugs / scrims. The cevo scrim system is SO much better than the pubs, and there are always groups looking to play. Its much better to play as a group if youre getting frustrated solo queueing


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Can confirm you can be promoted off ties, also going to assume you can be demoted as well? (not 100% sure). I've tied once, then won 7 straight and still at LEM, granted this over the course of the past 5-6 weeks since I don't Valve MM often. Got spinbotted not too long ago, and we all left. That guy still hasn't been VAC'd


Spinbotters usually get Overwatched which wouldn't show up on their profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I had a horrible weekend of MM!
> 
> I played 7 scrims via MM, and the team I was on lost every one. I'm going into MM solo, so I'm getting put in matches with randoms. Granted, I am not the best player on the block, but I've make drastic improvements the past month or two.
> 
> In 3 of the 7 scrims I had the most points and MVP's, with positive KD, so I played great in those games. (lots of plants, defuses, multi-kills etc)
> 
> In the other 4 games I finished somewhere in the middle.
> 
> It was a frustrating experience to say the least, since I'd really like rank up! I can't recall specifics, but I know in at least a few of the games I was playing with someone that either had insane ping, disconnects, or just abandoned. (In which case the 5th member was a BOT) In EVERY SINGLE GAME there was at least 1 person who refused to use a mic. (*** is up with that?)
> 
> After this past weekend I don't think I'm going to MM unless I can lobby up with at least a couple people on my friends list that I know are decent.
> 
> /rant
> 
> Sorry for the Wall 'o' text!


Add people from here around your rank!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Honestly the best advice I can give to people who play competitive matchmaking regularly is to simply not worry about rank. You will rank up if the system decides you deserve it, and that is done based on methods that are unknown for the best reason possible: so people do not exploit the system.


----------



## dmasteR

http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/23/change-your-twitch-password-company-warns-of-possible-unauthorized-hack/

Change your twitch passwords!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/23/change-your-twitch-password-company-warns-of-possible-unauthorized-hack/
> 
> Change your twitch passwords!


lel I barely use twitch


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*
> 
> Is there a way you guys can tell if your rank is going to change soon? I feel like I've been doing better, but have been stuck in the same rank for what feels like forever.


What rank?

It also depends on how many matches you've won recently and how likely you were to win them, if you were stomping people ranked below you, then AFAIK it'll take you longer to rank up than if you were playing 16-10 games against people as good or better than you. For me, I'm at Gold Nova 3, and it takes me around 6 - 8 moderate losses (we win 7 - 12 rounds) to derank, but only 2 or 3 to rank back up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> How do you edit the autoexec.cfg? I want to see what my sensitivity is, and adjust it. I know I can use the console to adjust, but I want to know what I set it at the other day. Also I want to buy some gun skins. Do any of you have white and blue for sale for assault rifles?
> 
> Edit: M4, AK-47, AUG, P250 skins?


You can edit the config with something like Notepad++.

As for white and blue guns, the Vulcan is king!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What rank?
> 
> It also depends on how many matches you've won recently and how likely you were to win them, if you were stomping people ranked below you, then AFAIK it'll take you longer to rank up than if you were playing 16-10 games against people as good or better than you. For me, I'm at Gold Nova 3, and it takes me around 6 - 8 moderate losses (we win 7 - 12 rounds) to derank, but only 2 or 3 to rank back up.
> You can edit the config with something like Notepad++.
> 
> As for white and blue guns, the Vulcan is king!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. I am also Nova 3 and I derank super fast but that might have something to do with playing with my silver friends. I have had a lot of good games recently and I have only ranked up once. I was nova master before I went on a losing streak with silver friends, but I am slowly recovering. I try to ignore rank as much as I can so I can have fun and not obsess over my rank.

Nice Vulcan BTW. I wish I could afford fancy skins like that, but I need to convert my rig to mITX first because I am now without a laptop capable of running games at a playable frame rate.


----------



## wes1099

I meant to post this earlier, but the weirdest crap happened to me on Saturday afternoon. I was playing CS:GO, and I joined my first match of the day. I was a little skeptical of the other team because they all had the word 'throwing' in their name. First round they screwed around in their spawn all round until we knived them all, next round they all suicided with nades, then my team started screwing around too but they just let us win. It was kinda disappointing because I wanted to play a serious game, not practice my Juan deaging skills...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Wow. I am also Nova 3 and I derank super fast but that might have something to do with playing with my silver friends. I have had a lot of good games recently and I have only ranked up once. I was nova master before I went on a losing streak with silver friends, but I am slowly recovering. I try to ignore rank as much as I can so I can have fun and not obsess over my rank.
> 
> Nice Vulcan BTW. I wish I could afford fancy skins like that, but I need to convert my rig to mITX first because I am now without a laptop capable of running games at a playable frame rate.


Yeah, I play with friends who are high Novas or AKs, so it takes longer for my ELO to drop (I think).

And thanks, but I'd probably get a better condition one if I could keep playing the game.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I play with friends who are high Novas or AKs, so it takes longer for my ELO to drop (I think).
> 
> And thanks, but I'd probably get a better condition one if I could keep playing the game.


Your ELO only drops from round losses if I understand correctly, but whatever. I really need to get one of the new 1440p 144hz gsync IPS monitors. I have such awful tearing issues in CS:GO since I still get super high framerates with settings all the way up (except for shaders because high shaders makes it hard to see thru windows) and nvidia's DSR on. First world problems lol...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Your ELO only drops from round losses if I understand correctly, but whatever. I really need to get one of the new 1440p 144hz gsync IPS monitors. I have such awful tearing issues in CS:GO since I still get super high framerates with settings all the way up (except for shaders because high shaders makes it hard to see thru windows) and nvidia's DSR on. First world problems lol...


I meant if I'm playing with people of a similar rank, our team ELO is likely to be close to the opponents ELO, and thus whoever wins doesn't take a heavy ELO deduction. Now, if I was playing with Silvers, our average ELO is going to be lower and we'll face easier opponents. If we lose against these easier opponents, my ELO is likely to take a bigger hit as I've just lost a game against an arguably 'worse' team, likely made up of people with lower ELO than me. At least I think that's how it works.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As for white and blue guns, the Vulcan is king!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the gun I found laying around and played with! I thought it was an AK-47.







I couldn't find it in the market...ouch $55. Nope I won't do that. (plus I would get made fun of for having that gun with my skills)


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I play with friends who are high Novas or AKs, so it takes longer for my ELO to drop (I think).
> 
> And thanks, but I'd probably get a better condition one if I could keep playing the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ELO only drops from round losses if I understand correctly, but whatever. I really need to get one of the new 1440p 144hz gsync IPS monitors. I have such awful tearing issues in CS:GO since I still get super high framerates with settings all the way up (except for shaders because high shaders makes it hard to see thru windows) and nvidia's DSR on. First world problems lol...
Click to expand...

It does, but like wes1099 pointed out here, you will drop more Elo when you lose to weaker opponents, while losing vs higher-ranked people than you will net you less points lost.
And vice versa, you will rank up a lot quicker if you win vs stronger teams.

Let me pull some numbers out of the air to explain this:

Team A consists of players with the following Elo: 1398; 1444; 1320; 1542; 1494
Team B consists of players with the following Elo: 1434; 1618; 1656; 1206; 980

Team A's total Elo is 7198; team B's total Elo is 6894.
Note that even though team B has two players that are way above the average individual rating, the team total is still lower than team A's.

So, according to the numbers coming from my butt, assume that:
If both teams have the same pooled rating, point gain/loss per round is 120 (6x20; each winner gets 20, MVP gets 40).
However, in the formula that calculates this, there's a variable added: 0.2*x+120, where x is the (LoserTeam - WinnerTeam) difference.

Put in action, this means that the actual round gain for:
Team A's round win would be: 0.2*(6894-7198)+120= 59.2
Team B's round win would be: 0.2*(7198-6894)+120=180.8

Then both teams' total pools are divided into a ratio inversely proportional to their point ratio differences, and in the second case (team B wins), member 3 will get approximately 60% of 30.3 points while member 5 will get 167% of 30.3 points, or 167*30.3+30.3 if he's MVP. (I did the comparison only between those two without taking the other players into consideration in order to not complicate things for myself)

After which, to my knowledge, the newly distributed Elo points are taken into consideration for the next round... and so on.

_These are, of course, (most likely) totally irrelevant and made up numbers, I am just trying to express rating calculation using an example.







_


----------



## Aventadoor

It takes ages for me to de-rank, and very easy to rank up, 2-4 wins.
Sometimes ive lost like... 10 matches in a row and still not de-ranked from DMG...
And then I finally derank, its usually just a couple wins and im back to DMG







lol
But i'm also stuck in DMG. Last time I got LE I needed like 14 wins in a row.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> That's the gun I found laying around and played with! I thought it was an AK-47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find it in the market...ouch $55. Nope I won't do that. (plus I would get made fun of for having that gun with my skills)


No one makes fun of anyone for skins, just get the ones you like the look of


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> No one makes fun of anyone for skins, just get the ones you like the look of


I actually did hear some people trashing a guy for spending $1000 on a gun. Don't know if he really paid that, but he didn't deny it. No I would buy it, but not for that price.


----------



## wes1099

I wish people would at least pay a little more for skins with nice stickers on it... People offered $5 for my AK red laminate with a $37 holo navi sticker, and the same is happening with my current AK which is the same except the sticker is not holo.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I wish people would at least pay a little more for skins with nice stickers on it... People offered $5 for my AK red laminate with a $37 holo navi sticker, and the same is happening with my current AK which is the same except the sticker is not holo.


I wish we could at least remove the stickers and them not be tradeable after, but reusable on our own inventory at least.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I wish people would at least pay a little more for skins with nice stickers on it... People offered $5 for my AK red laminate with a $37 holo navi sticker, and the same is happening with my current AK which is the same except the sticker is not holo.


What you think is a nice sticker, isn't nice to others. I personally wouldn't pay a dime extra for a sticker on any gun, nor do I ever sell any of my skins with stickers on them for a higher price.

My .02


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What you think is a nice sticker, isn't nice to others. I personally wouldn't pay a dime extra for a sticker on any gun, nor do I ever sell any of my skins with stickers on them for a higher price.
> 
> My .02


Agreed. Stickers lose all value once placed on a gun. It makes sense too since the whole point of the stickers is you get to select which gun you put it on, and where on the gun it goes. Without this liberty, they're valueless.


----------



## wes1099

Whatever, I am still going to try to get a little over market price for my stuff with stickers.

What really pisses me off is the fact that I just got added by 13 phishers in the past 3 hours...


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> What really pisses me off is the fact that I just got added by 13 phishers in the past 3 hours...


It'll get worse the more items are in your inventor. I guarantee it.

Just ignore/block and move on


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/23/change-your-twitch-password-company-warns-of-possible-unauthorized-hack/
> 
> Change your twitch passwords!


Twitch just sent out an email about that. Everyone's passwords and stream keys are now invalid, and all linked accounts have been severed.


----------



## zemco999

Why is the penta dig match 44-55? I would think it was more of a 60-40 match


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Why is the penta dig match 44-55? I would think it was more of a 60-40 match


12 year olds betting is my guess.


----------



## zemco999

Or the fact that it was a best of 2 not 3 like I though LOL


----------



## Hefner

I just successfully traded 76eu worth of keys for a BFH key! Didn't have to overpay as much as I thought. Very risky and scary trade as I could've been scammed quite easily, but the guy seemed trustworthy and these keys were traded with bet winnings anyways so I decided to have faith in humanity and take the risk.









As much as I enjoyed showing my shiny Bayonet Damascus & 60-70% blue AK-47 Case Hardened, I much prefer affording my other gaming habits this way and upgrading my GPU with the money saved.









Considering how lucky I've been with the whole betting thing, hopefully I will be able to to make enough profit to be running around with a shiny knife again soon. Though I might be jinxing myself by saying this


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I just successfully traded 76eu worth of keys for a BFH key! Didn't have to overpay as much as I thought. Very risky and scary trade as I could've been scammed quite easily, but the guy seemed trustworthy and these keys were traded with bet winnings anyways so I decided to have faith in humanity and take the risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I enjoyed showing my shiny Bayonet Damascus & 60-70% blue AK-47 Case Hardened, I much prefer affording my other gaming habits this way and upgrading my GPU with the money saved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how lucky I've been with the whole betting thing, hopefully I will be able to to make enough profit to be running around with a shiny knife again soon. Though I might be jinxing myself by saying this


Why so much... I could of gotten you the game for $30.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Why so much... I could of gotten you the game for $30.


Too late mate. Posted in this thread a few weeks ago that I was looking for a BFH trade but no responses. Couldn't really find any trustworthy people for less on CSGOlounge so I just went for it. Impatience was also a factor.

And meh, it's just steam stuff. Clearly not worth the same as real $$$.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Too late mate. Posted in this thread a few weeks ago that I was looking for a BFH trade but no responses. Couldn't really find any trustworthy people for less on CSGOlounge so I just went for it. Impatience was also a factor.
> 
> And meh, it's just steam stuff. Clearly not worth the same as real $$$.


Well if you need any games for cheap let me know!!


----------



## lolllll117

I got a pretty sick 4k today:


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I got a pretty sick 4k today:


Nice moves my friend!


----------



## chemicalfan

Can someone link me a VOD to a pro match on new Train? I always feel like I'm just winging it on Train (big part of why I hate it), it's all just DM-style & strat-free. Watching a pro match would really help me get a handle on what I should be doing (worked for me with Cobble & Overpass)


----------



## LDV617

I can't recall any that have been played on new train yet.






I'd recommend watching this, finding a couple smokes for spots that you don't like contending, then using them in pugs.

Also I have great news for all new players;

Code:



Code:


alias +staticshoot1 "+forward; cl_crosshairstyle 3" 
alias -staticshoot1 "-forward; cl_crosshairstyle 4" 
bind w +staticshoot1
alias +staticshoot2 "+back; cl_crosshairstyle 3" 
alias -staticshoot2 "-back; cl_crosshairstyle 4" 
bind s +staticshoot2
alias +staticshoot3 "+moveleft; cl_crosshairstyle 3" 
alias -staticshoot3 "-moveleft; cl_crosshairstyle 4" 
bind a +staticshoot3
alias +staticshoot4 "+moveright; cl_crosshairstyle 3" 
alias -staticshoot4 "-moveright; cl_crosshairstyle 4" 
bind d +staticshoot4
cl_crosshairdot 1

This crosshair was posted on reddit yesterday. It is fantastic for new players. It is dynamic while moving, so you know when your shots will be innacurate / accurate. But it is static while shooting, so you can still aim. I added a crosshair dot so that you can place your crosshair correctly even when moving.

I used it for ~30 minutes in aim training yesterday and noticed an immediate improvement on my timing for stutter steps. This is something that's extremely fundamental to the game but even with 1600 hours played, I felt a big difference.

I highly recommend trying this, at least for aim training.






"High level" console play in the console league;


----------



## chemicalfan

Just posted a thread about Season on reddit, and it's snowballing fast


----------



## LDV617

Upvoted that ^^






So did brute announce tuscan is finished because CALR is reskinning mill?

The map 'rights' feud is real


----------



## chemicalfan

Holy crap, I'm top of the shop!!


----------



## SheepMoose

[email protected] "high level" console players. Makes you wonder why so many console gamers keep talking smack about PC gamers considering you can't even aim with a controller.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Holy crap, I'm top of the shop!!


Went over there to check it out, and pretty much instant upvote.

Season needs to stay alive, I hardly got to play it much because every one and their mother only cares about workout.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> [email protected] "high level" console players. Makes you wonder why so many console gamers keep talking smack about PC gamers considering you can't even aim with a controller.


I bet you could take the best console players in the world, and match them up with SEMs / GN2s and they (console players) would get crushed. The flashes / smokes they threw were GOD AWFUL. They had no idea where or how to throw. I think every nade I saw came from an exposed angle :X
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Went over there to check it out, and pretty much instant upvote.
> 
> Season needs to stay alive, I hardly got to play it much because every one and their mother only cares about workout.


Season is a cool map, I don't really like it because I don't know enough nades for it, but I love it on retakes. I still have yet to play workout lol


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Also I have great news for all new players;
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> alias +staticshoot1 "+forward; cl_crosshairstyle 3"
> alias -staticshoot1 "-forward; cl_crosshairstyle 4"
> bind w +staticshoot1
> alias +staticshoot2 "+back; cl_crosshairstyle 3"
> alias -staticshoot2 "-back; cl_crosshairstyle 4"
> bind s +staticshoot2
> alias +staticshoot3 "+moveleft; cl_crosshairstyle 3"
> alias -staticshoot3 "-moveleft; cl_crosshairstyle 4"
> bind a +staticshoot3
> alias +staticshoot4 "+moveright; cl_crosshairstyle 3"
> alias -staticshoot4 "-moveright; cl_crosshairstyle 4"
> bind d +staticshoot4
> cl_crosshairdot 1
> 
> This crosshair was posted on reddit yesterday. It is fantastic for new players. It is dynamic while moving, so you know when your shots will be innacurate / accurate. But it is static while shooting, so you can still aim. I added a crosshair dot so that you can place your crosshair correctly even when moving.
> 
> I used it for ~30 minutes in aim training yesterday and noticed an immediate improvement on my timing for stutter steps. This is something that's extremely fundamental to the game but even with 1600 hours played, I felt a big difference.
> 
> I highly recommend trying this, at least for aim training.


I like that crosshairs, thanks! And I like the dot, since I didn't have one.


----------



## LDV617

I usually hate the dot. But for this cross hair it's perfect.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I usually hate the dot. But for this cross hair it's perfect.


You wouldn't like GTA. You ever play 5 online? I was into that for a while last year.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> You wouldn't like GTA. You ever play 5 online? I was into that for a while last year.


Haha well I loved 3 & 4. The crosshair in 3 was actually very appealing (I believe it was a circle with a dot in it).

The reason I don't like the dot in CSGO is because I can't see tells and queues on the map for when I'm throwing my nades. I often try to find little black scratches or dirt marks on walls to line up with for smokes, and if the dot is in the center -- I can't see it clearly.

Same goes for headshots, It's easier for me to hit the shot when the dot is not there. I wonder if I can play with that code to make the dot only appear in "Dynamic" mode.

The reason I NEED the dot for this crosshair, is that I rely so heavily on CH placement. I have exact positions and angles I want my CH to rest at, and with a giant gap in the center of my screen, there's room for error. The dot gives me more weight/balance towards the center of my screen, which makes CH placement ez in comparison.

I posted the crosshair for new people who have issues with moving + shooting. However with no dot, those players would have a new (but most likely already present issue) of bad CH placement habits.










Can't win em all, but I can come pretty damn close.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just posted a thread about Season on reddit, and it's snowballing fast


First off, it's not only up to Valve to make it a Reserve map. FMPONE has to approve it to be put in the reserve.

Not only my opinion and the opinion is the same for the majority of the competitive scene (Not talking about MM, but Tier1/2/3 teams). Rotates on CT are too long, you often see 4/5 man executions into sites and teams rarely do a standard "default". Because the rotations are so long for CT's, they're also insanely long for T's which makes fakes insanely difficult. Retaking a site is near impossible, because of the time you wasted rotating and how difficult it is to enter the site. T's get too much map control once they enter site. That summarizes most of the issues with the map, so unless they change the layout completely, you can't fix season.

Putting the map in Reserve is fine, but just figured people need to realize the map isn't nearly as good as people make it out to be. Visually it's a great map however.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> First off, it's not only up to Valve to make it a Reserve map. FMPONE has to approve it to be put in the reserve.
> 
> Not only my opinion and the opinion is the same for the majority of the competitive scene (Not talking about MM, but Tier1/2/3 teams). Rotates on CT are too long, you often see 4/5 man executions into sites and teams rarely do a standard "default". Because the rotations are so long for CT's, they're also insanely long for T's which makes fakes insanely difficult. Retaking a site is near impossible, because of the time you wasted rotating and how difficult it is to enter the site. T's get too much map control once they enter site. That summarizes most of the issues with the map, so unless they change the layout completely, you can't fix season.
> 
> Putting the map in Reserve is fine, but just figured people need to realize the map isn't nearly as good as people make it out to be. Visually it's a great map however.


That sums it up really well. I think both of the sites individually are fine, but everything besides the sites themselves is not.


----------



## SheepMoose

Any luck with your steam account dmasteR?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Any luck with your steam account dmasteR?


Negative. Nothing yet from Valve.


----------



## SheepMoose

That's ridiculous. You should get all your items back though thankfully. They usually give items back when an account gets stolen.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> That's ridiculous. You should get all your items back though thankfully. They usually give items back when an account gets stolen.


The only way I can see him not getting them back would be that he lost so many items to the point that they just don't want to restore it all, which is stupid because of the way he lost his account in the first place, and valve will probably assume it was user error.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The only way I can see him not getting them back would be that he lost so many items to the point that they just don't want to restore it all, which is stupid because of the way he lost his account in the first place, and valve will probably assume it was user error.


I'm sure they have a type of restore procedure/script, since they have all the unique item id's and what not. I just can't believe it has been this long without any word from Steam..


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I just can't believe it has been this long without any word from Steam..


I can


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Negative. Nothing yet from Valve.


that sux man


----------



## zemco999

http://steamrep.com/profiles/76561198091229159


----------



## dmasteR

Played a MM game on my alt account today and 3 people got UNTRUSTED Accounts in the game lol. 4/5 of them were cheating.... and were still barely winning rounds lol.


----------



## agsz

Just woke up and NiP vs. Titan is in OT on Map 1 -


----------



## chemicalfan

Titan are decent on Cache, but I don't think they'll beat NiP on D2 (who were mighty at Katowice & Gfinity on it), and I'd have to give Mirage to them too unless Ex6tence has an ace or two up his sleeve


----------



## Paradigm84

KennyS And Friends are no match for GeT_RiGhT And Friends.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> KennyS And Friends are no match for GeT_RiGhT And Friends.


Literally zoned out for 10 minutes when Titan was up like 7-1;8-1, now it's 9-6 half. Normally I feel like kennyS carries his team, a little more than a primary awper should, but it seems like his team has actually shown up today.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Played a MM game on my alt account today and 3 people got UNTRUSTED Accounts in the game lol. 4/5 of them were cheating.... and were still barely winning rounds lol.


Been queuing with 4 other MGs from here and there, all I have encountered are clear smurfs that aren't godlike or anything.

Then again, MG-DMG is a whole other ballpark compared to LEM and up.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I just thought I'd make a quick edit of a 4K from like, two days ago on ESEA. I have a 5k rekt9 pistol round ace that I want to use for edits, but meh.




Made it really quick. And rendered it again. Used Vegas to render directly into h264 instead of rendering it uncompressed and encoding into x264.


----------



## hamzta09

The guy interviewing Friberg at the Starladder.. LOL


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I just thought I'd make a quick edit of a 4K from like, two days ago on ESEA. I have a 5k rekt9 pistol round ace that I want to use for edits, but meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it really quick. And rendered it again. Used Vegas to render directly into h264 instead of rendering it uncompressed and encoding into x264.


Did you render in 1080p 60 fps? For my ESEA COTW, Youtube wouldn't play it @ 1080p 60fps, only 720p 60fps. Also, not sure if you know this/tried this, but use Handbrake to encode the file after Vegas, quality comes out so much better than using x264, for future reference.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Rendered in main concept avc since uncompressed was taking far too long. Incidentally, I should probably learn to cut it shorter since uncompressed and handbrake for the same render was 80mb and it took half an hour, which I found really weird.


----------



## LDV617

Did you render in vegas? Or in game? Also what fps did you record in?

I thought it looked pretty good, better than most of mine. However I've been looking into how tweeday and makku do theirs.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

When it comes to rendering 720p at 30FPS, I like using about 6Mb/s VBR. If you don't like the look, use dual pass encoding. All my settings have been lost since I started using W10 lol.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Last night I was trying to make a simple 720p 60FPS video of a 4k I got yesterday, couldn't get the results I wanted so I gave up lol.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Did you render in vegas? Or in game? Also what fps did you record in?
> 
> I thought it looked pretty good, better than most of mine. However I've been looking into how tweeday and makku do theirs.


So basically, I was superlazy and took the simplest way out.

Fraps - 60fps to my external HDD ( still a 7200rpm drive ) with HQ settings ( including motion blur, which people normally don't include since the smart resample in Vegas takes care of that ) and cl_draw_only_deathnotices 1.

Imported the file into Vegas, split the sections (shortcut is S) I wanted to speed up and holding control, compressed those sections, and left the rest in.

Then rendered as MainConcept AVC into mp4 with a custom template - 1280x720, Main Profile, 30fps, Progressive scan, Pixel aspect 1, Constant bitrate of 4mbps ( or might've been 2, but I think 2 was the first render ), and 44.1khz 192k audio. With rendering quality best in the project tab.

Made my life simple, even though my video doesn't look THAT great IMO.

I have an uncompressed to mp4 video that incidentally is 105MB ( versus the 21MB that this one is ) mostly because I used a quality setting in Handbrake instead of setting a proper bitrate so it rendered in x264 at 10mbps. I believe that's how all the moviemakers do it and that's how I used to do it earlier as well.

Render from game into tgas ( using startmovie ) at 300fps --> use VDub to render as uncompressed avi 60fps --> Import into Vegas --> Render into uncompressed 60fps --> Use MeGUI ( well, handbrake made the process easier now ) to render into x264 720p60 or 1080p60 ( I think YT supports this now )

Since I have a little more time and inclination now, I'll be trying to make small clips and I have to learn how to use After Effects again. Loved the reveal effect on text from it which is there in my previous source clips.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I just thought I'd make a quick edit of a 4K from like, two days ago on ESEA. I have a 5k rekt9 pistol round ace that I want to use for edits, but meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it really quick. And rendered it again. Used Vegas to render directly into h264 instead of rendering it uncompressed and encoding into x264.


Solid frags :]


----------



## LDV617

It really really good for using that method


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Solid frags :]


Thanks









I'm working on a 1v4 train clutch today; will upload once I figure out how to overlay just the radar and timer without the spectator stuff.


----------



## el gappo

Nice on!

Would you look at that!


----------



## agsz

First time Valve MM'ing in a while, but everytime the other team is about to lose mine/my teams ping suddenly jumps to 2-300..has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> First time Valve MM'ing in a while, but everytime the other team is about to lose mine/my teams ping suddenly jumps to 2-300..has anyone experienced this before?


Oh yes, I certainly have.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Oh yes, I certainly have.


Not sure if it's just Valve MM servers or possibly ESEA client acting up. Apparently ESEA client has memory leaks lately, I was in a HS challenge and my fps was locking @ 60 for a few seconds then my game got choppy. r.i.p


----------



## w35t

@Dmaster, You ever recover your account or what?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> @Dmaster, You ever recover your account or what?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Negative. Nothing yet from Valve.


Not sure how he remains calm, I'd be raging if I was him.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> @Dmaster, You ever recover your account or what?


He got a reply today stating that they needed a Retail CD key to further prove it's his account -__-


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> @Dmaster, You ever recover your account or what?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> He got a reply today stating that they needed a Retail CD key to further prove it's his account -__-


This.

So i'll be waiting another 15 days lol for the next reply.


----------



## Paradigm84

Retail copy? Is this 2006? Surely they can just check the games bought on the account?









Also, I've given up on getting my knife back, I can't think of anyway to phrase it to support in a way that won't just get shot down immediately.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This.
> 
> So i'll be waiting another 15 days lol for the next reply.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Retail copy? Is this 2006? Surely they can just check the games bought on the account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've given up on getting my knife back, I can't think of anyway to phrase it to support in a way that won't just get shot down immediately.


Yikes. I don't even have a great knife, but I'm already a little paranoid.

Looks like I'll be keeping my DIRT3 key since it's the only one I'll have access to for right now. Not entirely sure how I'm supposed to find my CS key from ages ago.

Actually I think I still have my Portal 2 and L4D2 boxes around somewhere.

----

I decided to solo in MM after a while. Found out DMG is actually hilarious. In SG MM, there was some hacker on my team who was lobbying with someone else, getting random headshots all over the place and such.

Either way, he stopped hacking (or being obvious rather) when we reached 13 rounds or so, and I had an ace and back to back 1v3s ( one was in the ace round ), which by default means I'll do my ****ty recording and stuff, and upload it here for you guys. Cause you guys are nice


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Yikes. I don't even have a great knife, but I'm already a little paranoid.
> 
> Looks like I'll be keeping my DIRT3 key since it's the only one I'll have access to for right now. Not entirely sure how I'm supposed to find my CS key from ages ago.
> 
> Actually I think I still have my Portal 2 and L4D2 boxes around somewhere.


The main thing to do is just take your time, with SteamRep and the other tools available to check out traders, if you check properly, there will be something there that will give away a scammer. Also, if you're using a middleman, make sure *you add them* from a reputable source e.g. list of SteamRep mods on the SteamRep site, or the list of moderators from the r/GlobalOffensiveTrade page, don't just assume the guy adding you is the correct one, even if the profile looks correct from a first glance. And if something seems dodgy, no matter how much you want to buy or sell the item, just don't go through with it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The main thing to do is just take your time, with SteamRep and the other tools available to check out traders, if you check properly, there will be something there that will give away a scammer. Also, if you're using a middleman, make sure *you add them* from a reputable source e.g. list of SteamRep mods on the SteamRep site, or the list of moderators from the r/GlobalOffensiveTrade page, don't just assume the guy adding you is the correct one, even if the profile looks correct from a first glance. And if something seems dodgy, no matter how much you want to buy or sell the item, just don't go through with it.


Well, since I don't trade for money ( I buy keys and trade up/down ) I'm not too worried about that. But Dmaster and Rechyy just lost account control. That's the issue. Quite sure they're not the dumb kind who'll click on whatever link they see.


----------



## dmasteR

http://steamgraph.net/index.php?action=graph&jstime=1&appid=730&from=1342674000000&to=End+Time

That insane growth though....









After every major, you can see the game grows bigger.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamgraph.net/index.php?action=graph&jstime=1&appid=730&from=1342674000000&to=End+Time
> 
> That insane growth though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After every major, you can see the game grows bigger.


0 players after Jan? XD


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamgraph.net/index.php?action=graph&jstime=1&appid=730&from=1342674000000&to=End+Time
> 
> That insane growth though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After every major, you can see the game grows bigger.


What's up with the weird drops?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> What's up with the weird drops?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 0 players after Jan? XD


Ya unsure about the odd drops in January. Possibly something to do with the the API going down that this guy is pulling the data from? Not sure though.

EDIT: Nevermind, looks like it has something to do with this:
Quote:


> Changelog for 24th March 2015
> Multiple tweaks to the backend. If you saw any messed up stats, there were some issues that should now be fixed.
> 
> Changelog for 20th March 2015
> Valve did changes to the /stats/ page and my harvester script stopped working. I rewrote the backend in C++, using the new API Valve provides for the playercounts. The stats may be a bit invalid for the next 24 hours, until the daily processing is done.


Guess it was never fixed lol.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya unsure about the odd drops in January. Possibly something to do with the the API going down that this guy is pulling the data from? Not sure though.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, looks like it has something to do with this:
> Guess it was never fixed lol.


The drops are because of Vac waves and the spikes afterwards are all the cheaters buying new copies while it's on sale.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> The drops are because of Vac waves and the spikes afterwards are all the cheaters buying new copies while it's on sale.


trololol


----------



## DizzlePro

wow nip got steam rolled

16-1, yesterday & now 16-2


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> wow nip got steam rolled
> 
> 16-1, yesterday & now 16-2


Would have loved to see nV vs Fnatic at that tournament, when both teams are on top of their game, it's always great to watch.


----------



## Andr3az

Hey guys. Is it worth it to unlock my 960t x4 to x6? Will I see improvements in csgo?

Will switch to r9 280x gpu soon.

Not sure if its worth it to use x6 because of extra heat and power usage.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> Hey guys. Is it worth it to unlock my 960t x4 to x6? Will I see improvements in csgo?
> 
> Will switch to r9 280x gpu soon.
> 
> Not sure if its worth it to use x6 because of extra heat and power usage.


I had a 960T when I first started playing CSGO and I didn't really notice any sort of performance boosts when I unlocked it. Perhaps it's because Source just doesn't fully utilize more than 4 cores (let alone one).


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I had a 960T when I first started playing CSGO and I didn't really notice any sort of performance boosts when I unlocked it. Perhaps it's because Source just doesn't fully utilize more than 4 cores (let alone one).


This always confused me. Some people claim that threads -4 / -8 gives a massive fps boost, some claim that multicore rendering off gives best fps.









I just don't get it. I have a 3570k @ 4.0 and I use multicore rendering enabled.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I had a 960T when I first started playing CSGO and I didn't really notice any sort of performance boosts when I unlocked it. Perhaps it's because Source just doesn't fully utilize more than 4 cores (let alone one).
> 
> 
> 
> This always confused me. Some people claim that threads -4 / -8 gives a massive fps boost, some claim that multicore rendering off gives best fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it. I have a 3570k @ 4.0 and I use multicore rendering enabled.
Click to expand...

To be honest, I don't either. -threads 8 is not suppose to do anything and technically should make the game run *worse* than with -threads 4. Either way, you don't need either command for the game to use that many cores/threads. Same goes for multicore rendering in my experience, doesn't affect performance at all.

I really want CSGO on Source2 this year.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'd suggest a bigger OC on x4 would be better than a lower-clocked x6, as CSGO won't use 6 threads (I don't think it uses 4 to the max). What kind of FPS do you get at the moment?

Edit: CSGO on Source 2? Lol, good luck with that


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I think I've seen about 80% CPU usage max. Nothing else was at it's limit, so CS:GO can use four threads much more effectively than a lot of other games.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> This always confused me. Some people claim that threads -4 / -8 gives a massive fps boost, some claim that multicore rendering off gives best fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it. I have a 3570k @ 4.0 and I use multicore rendering enabled.


multicore rendering off doesn't give more fps; it gives less. BUT, it lowers input lag a tiny bit, and may or may not give you a more consistent framerate, which is good. Personally I just leave it on.


----------



## Obyboby

400-500 FPS


----------



## Aventadoor

I think blurbusters had a test and found out that the higher fps you get with multicore rendering ON will actually give lower input lag.
So 300fps + multicore rendering should be better then 150fps + multicore rendering off.


----------



## agsz

@dmasteR


http://imgur.com/49RdU

 - Might help you?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> To be honest, I don't either. -threads 8 is not suppose to do anything and technically should make the game run *worse* than with -threads 4. Either way, you don't need either command for the game to use that many cores/threads. Same goes for multicore rendering in my experience, doesn't affect performance at all.
> 
> I really want CSGO on Source2 this year.


So I should remove -threads 8 from launch options? I recall reading that the game only uses 3 threads max somewhere..


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, take it off, it'll only harm performance


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, take it off, it'll only harm performance


Will do. Haven't played since I reformatted 2 days ago, my DPC Latency doesn't spike anymore since formatting though, hoping I fixed my issues.


----------



## buttface420

im having trouble trying to trade or make bets on cs go lounge, everytime i try it says this is a new device i have to wait 7 days, but its been more than 7 days since i last tried, for some reason its not keeping track of when i log into it and resets the 7 day wait period everytime


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> im having trouble trying to trade or make bets on cs go lounge, everytime i try it says this is a new device i have to wait 7 days, but its been more than 7 days since i last tried, for some reason its not keeping track of when i log into it and resets the 7 day wait period everytime


You need to accept through the Steam Client. You're most likely clearing cookies on your browser I'm assuming which is why that's happening.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> im having trouble trying to trade or make bets on cs go lounge, everytime i try it says this is a new device i have to wait 7 days, but its been more than 7 days since i last tried, for some reason its not keeping track of when i log into it and resets the 7 day wait period everytime
> 
> 
> 
> You need to accept through the Steam Client. You're most likely clearing cookies on your browser I'm assuming which is why that's happening.
Click to expand...

Firefox IIRC has a feature that automatically deletes cookies everytime you close it, maybe that's what is happening to him.


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey everybody. I've just come back from taking a 2 month break from almost all games, and in the intravenous time all my friends have managed to rank up into the mgs. I've seem to have gone backwards though, slipping down to SE. What can I do to get back some sort of skill?


----------



## Paradigm84

Play a few dozen matches of Deathmatch to get your aim back, then play some casual to relearn peeking and nade spots, then jump back into competitive.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey everybody. I've just come back from taking a 2 month break from almost all games, and in the intravenous time all my friends have managed to rank up into the mgs. I've seem to have gone backwards though, slipping down to SE. What can I do to get back some sort of skill?


Just because your rank dropped, does not mean you lost any "skill". Rank is a poor indicator of your actual skill level. There's obviously a difference between a Silver and a Global Elite, but two ranks above or below your rank and there isn't much of a difference of actual skill.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey everybody. I've just come back from taking a 2 month break from almost all games, and in the intravenous time all my friends have managed to rank up into the mgs. I've seem to have gone backwards though, slipping down to SE. What can I do to get back some sort of skill?
> 
> 
> 
> Just because your rank dropped, does not mean you lost any "skill". Rank is a poor indicator of your actual skill level. There's obviously a difference between a Silver and a Global Elite, but two ranks above or below your rank and there isn't much of a difference of actual skill.
Click to expand...

On top of this, it's very much possible for a Silver Elite at the top of their game and has been playing 100+ hours in the past 2 weeks to outplay someone at MG who is not having a very good day or hasn't played in awhile. There are times I find myself unable to do my part at MGE because I just don't feel up to trying my best, and I end up failing to beat even gold novas.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> On top of this, it's very much possible for a Silver Elite at the top of their game and has been playing 100+ hours in the past 2 weeks to outplay someone at MG who is not having a very good day or hasn't played in awhile. There are times I find myself unable to do my part at MGE because I just don't feel up to trying my best, and I end up failing to beat even gold novas.


Same here, and that's why I have two accounts. The main one when I really want to win and show my real skill







and the other one (same rank actually, MGE) which I use to play "for fun", still trying to win but not caring too much if I lost.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Play a few dozen matches of Deathmatch to get your aim back, then play some casual to relearn peeking and nade spots, then jump back into competitive.


Or do like some other people I have been matched with in MM - buy the game, jump right into a comp (after 1.5 hours of play).


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey everybody. I've just come back from taking a 2 month break from almost all games, and in the intravenous time all my friends have managed to rank up into the mgs. I've seem to have gone backwards though, slipping down to SE. What can I do to get back some sort of skill?


Skip MM. Play Faceit and CEVO. MM is absolutely horrible. A pandemic of cheaters in the higher ranks and a pandemic of smurfs on the lower ranks.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I didn't even want to ruin the game











steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-moSLD-Xnb4D-zJfTb-nEz5M-K8o3B (proof to the above statement)


----------



## chemicalfan

Workout is nicely CT-sided for a hostage map though, I'll miss it when it's gone.

What do you guys reckon on Hiko joining Elevate? He's cited that he wants to be permenantly settled in so he's ready for Cologne - does this mean that he expects Elevate to qualify?!









Gotta say, I really enjoyed him as an analyst at Katowice (Gfinity? They merged into one







), it was awesome to get recent top level opinion on the matches, plus I love his laidback style


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Workout is nicely CT-sided for a hostage map though, I'll miss it when it's gone.


As far as I'm concerned, there is no such thing as a CT sided hostage map. However, workout is pretty decent at giving CTs a chance.

Dmaster would be able to explain why better than I can.


----------



## chemicalfan

Oh no, I get it - it's just that workout seems a lot easier as CT than maps like Office.
I enjoy Back Alley too, although it's a little more T sided than Workout is. I think it's down to the openness of the map, there aren't as many tight angles. Normally I hate that (*cough* Cobblestone *cough*), but it seems to just work on Workout


----------



## w35t

Anyone have any thoughts on when the master piece m4 might peak in price? Or at least, when it'll stop increasing so quickly? I have a couple I want to trade for a knife but don't want to do it too hastily.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on when the master piece m4 might peak in price? Or at least, when it'll stop increasing so quickly? I have a couple I want to trade for a knife but don't want to do it too hastily.


Wait a few days after the end of vanguard and see what happens. When the next operation releases, prices should plummet again.

Right now, the FT masterpiece has gone up beyond what I ever thought possible, I only monitor it because I own one myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Oh no, I get it - it's just that workout seems a lot easier as CT than maps like Office.
> I enjoy Back Alley too, although it's a little more T sided than Workout is. I think it's down to the openness of the map, there aren't as many tight angles. Normally I hate that (*cough* Cobblestone *cough*), but it seems to just work on Workout


Office is almost entirely CQC, but it's still my favorite hostage map since CSS.

Back Alley is kinda meh. I don't like it, nor do I hate it. Workout is nice but I've played it so much it's gotten kinda stale for a "just play and have fun" kind of map, if that makes any sense.

EDIT* The next big awp skin is here in all it's glory


----------



## chemicalfan

God, that AWP is awful (no offense, but I find the M4 Masterpiece too "busy")

I actually don't like Office, it's ok but just a bit....meh.
I'm looking forward to what hostage maps the next operation will bring. Vanguard's have been great, but Breakout's were generally awful


----------



## lolllll117

Haha i'd buy a dew and doritos AWP. just as a joke


----------



## Tagkaman

Thanks for all the help everybody. I found that setting aside an hour for DM and sticking some caravan palace on in the background has really helped me a lot (the music stops you from getting frustrated).

I really wish Na'Vi would try harder...


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Wait a few days after the end of vanguard and see what happens. When the next operation releases, prices should plummet again.
> 
> Right now, the FT masterpiece has gone up beyond what I ever thought possible, I only monitor it because I own one myself.
> Office is almost entirely CQC, but it's still my favorite hostage map since CSS.
> 
> Back Alley is kinda meh. I don't like it, nor do I hate it. Workout is nice but I've played it so much it's gotten kinda stale for a "just play and have fun" kind of map, if that makes any sense.
> 
> EDIT* The next big awp skin is here in all it's glory


Wait? really? Or just kidding? Cause that's something i'd buy. Just to put my 420 Blaze it sticker on and my "One shot, one kill" sticker on.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Thanks for all the help everybody. I found that setting aside an hour for DM and sticking some caravan palace on in the background has really helped me a lot (the music stops you from getting frustrated).
> 
> I really wish Na'Vi would try harder...


What do you mean try harder? These pro teams are trying their hardest. Things just don't go as well as they planned/or how they practiced. NAVI vs Titan was a good match up IMO. Both teams that continue to struggle and have similar weaknesses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Wait? really? Or just kidding? Cause that's something i'd buy. Just to put my 420 Blaze it sticker on and my "One shot, one kill" sticker on.


He's kidding


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Thanks for all the help everybody. I found that setting aside an hour for DM and sticking some caravan palace on in the background has really helped me a lot (the music stops you from getting frustrated).
> 
> I really wish Na'Vi would try harder...


Caravan palace isn't the right counter-strike music for me.Sometimes I listen to the Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance soundtrack while i play. You don't know how satisfying it is to clutch while Rules of nature plays in the background


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What do you mean try harder? These pro teams are trying their hardest. Things just don't go as well as they planned/or how they practiced. NAVI vs Titan was a good match up IMO. Both teams that continue to struggle and have similar weaknesses.


I just wish they would play more matches outside of the majors and gain some sort of consistency of performance. They completely disappeared between DH and Katowice and it was more than a tad annoying. I mean they still do quite well but with their current firepower I think they should be contesting the top couple of spots.

That said Titan is really improving these days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Thanks for all the help everybody. I found that setting aside an hour for DM and sticking some caravan palace on in the background has really helped me a lot (the music stops you from getting frustrated).
> 
> 
> 
> Caravan palace isn't the right counter-strike music for me.Sometimes I listen to the Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance soundtrack while i play. You don't know how satisfying it is to clutch while Rules of nature plays in the background
Click to expand...

I'll give it a go but I reckon its more important to have relaxed music... if I had that kind of stuff during a clutch I'd probably have a heart attack hahaha

To add to my list of things to do: move out of Australia so I don't have to wake up at 3 every morning to watch the games


----------



## lolllll117

That's just how i do it. Listen to whatever you like








Sometimes i listen to Running in the 90's, Sometimes i listen to Pendulum. it really depends on how i'm feeling.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> That's just how i do it. Listen to whatever you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes i listen to Running in the 90's, Sometimes i listen to Pendulum. it really depends on how i'm feeling.





Spoiler: Holy crap, that pic is bigger than I thought.






DnB is good for MOBAs too.

EDIT:

And have some mixes too.


----------



## w35t

Do we know when vanguard is ending? All I can see is end of March... which is now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Do we know when vanguard is ending? All I can see is end of March... which is now.


Most likely tonight. Theres a patch coming out tonight.


----------



## lolllll117

as in there's a patch out right now.


----------



## zemco999

### League/tournament admins and players that have a scheduled match tonight: please be aware that a previous version branch named "mar_09" has been published. If your match server has opted not to update and you run into issues re-connecting to it, use this branch.

***

Via [the CS:GO blog](http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/03/11734/):

# OPERATION VANGUARD
- Operation Vanguard has come to a close.

# MAP GROUPS
- Train has been added to the Active Duty map pool.
- Nuke has been moved to the Reserve map pool.

# GAMEPLAY
- Smoke grenades are now more reliably kept track of on the client to prevent mismatches between smoke particle visuals and screen overlay visuals.
- Fixed players being able to double stack inside a smoke to peek out of the top (and be really hard to see from outside the smoke).
- Updated expiration of the smoke screen overlay to match more closely to the visuals of when the third person particles expire and vice versa.
- Updated the vertical position slightly of the smoke particles to reduce seeing though edges of the smoke (particularly at the bottom).
- Fixed spectator sometimes not getting the smoke overlay for the player they are spectating when that alive player is inside smoke.
- Improved spawnpoint selection code to not spawn at occupied spawn points or spawn points of a different team.
- Tagging values have been tweaked slightly to increase tagging on higher mobility weapons, and updated values for tagging on multiple hits to make it more effective (Added a guide to explain how tagging works: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=412879303
- Increased price of the M4A1-Silencer from 3100 to 3200 to align the weapon's price with its utility.
- **Increased Tec-9's damage fall-off to reward players that close engagement distance.**
- **Lowered Tec-9's magazine size to 24 to reward more discriminate firing.**
- Lowered scoped movement values for AWP and Autosnipers.
- The accuracy of the MP9, MP7, and Mac-10 have been improved.

# STATRAK
- Trade up contracts work on StatTrak weapons.
- There is now a StatTrak swap tool available for purchase. It swaps the StatTrak value between two of the same weapon.

# SERVER BROWSER
- Fixed the server browser showing the map workshop path in the "Map" column.
- Added a sortable column to the server browser to display whether a server is running a map from the workshop or not.
- Added a sortable column to the server broswer that displays icons for popular game mods running on that server.
- Server browser will save the layout changes made between game sessions.
- Updated the first time server browser pop up message.

# UI
- Fixed scoreboard hiding at match end when you bring up a player's Steam profile.
- Added a game option in team options section to control whether lobbies get created with public access or private requiring invites for friends.
- Added Flavor Text to the Bank collection.

# MISC
- Add surround sound support (quad/5.1) on Linux.
- Marked nav commands as a cheat to protect against potential server exploits.
- Chicken kills are now logged in CS event logs on game servers including attacker and weapon information.
- HE grenade detonations are now logged in CS event logs prior to logging player deaths from corresponding HE grenade explosion.
- Added sv_reliableavatardata 2 game server setting for LAN tournaments production. In this mode the game server will load player avatars from corresponding csgo/avatars/76512345678-.rgb files (or csgo/avatars/default.rgb if the corresponding SteamID avatar is missing), and avatars will be recorded in GOTV demos. To produce avatars rgb files tournament operators can place 64×64 png player avatars as csgo/avatars/76512345678-.png and run the client-side command cl_avatar_convert_rgb to convert all 64×64 png files into rgb format.
- Optimized the process of logging in players to matchmaking backend during game updates.

# MAPS

### Dust2
- Opened up skybox around Long A double doors, Catwalk and Short
- Improved visibility around blue car in Long A
- Fixed render distance on a crate in CT spawn

### Mirage
- Opened up skybox around back of apartments
- Simplified sides of CT sniper window in mid
- Raised cover slightly in upper mid
- Fixed visibility through a crate in Bombsite A

### Overpass
- Opened up and simplified Bombsite A
- Added back stairs to pit near Bombsite A
- Opened up semi-open door in bathrooms, fountain side

### Cobblestone
- Smoothed out movement in Bombsite B
- Removed corner on left side of T tunnel into Bombsite B
- Haystack near Long A now requires a jump to get on top

### Train (Thanks c0tton and adreN!)
- Various optimizations
- Removed collision at top of ladders
- Pushed Bombsite A further back towards CT side
- Added a third train car to A site to reduce amount of long sightlines
- Added a peek-position inside T main
- Opened up area on the left side of T main exit
- Moved dumpsters in Ivy
- Raised crane in Bombsite A
- Blocked extremely tight angle from lower CT ramp towards T ramp in Bombsite B
- Prioritized CT spawn positions

### Cache
- Fixed an exploit boost at A
- Added a decal indicating the boundaries of the A bombsite's plantzone
- Made white tarps on crates more spammable (Thanks Mod645!)
- Fixed shadows casting into A main shed from boost spot
- Improved readability from middle to A site container

### Shorttrain
- Added back to map rotation

***

Rumor has it:

* Strings: https://github.com/SteamDatabase/GameTracking/commit/bd7ff0a1fd44fcb6512050efe91c7e06510b8748

* GC protobufs, for developers wanting to interact with the GC either directly or through the use of SteamKit or similar: https://github.com/SteamDatabase/GameTracking/commit/84752f143aabfda1c017e036c0f7f51117eae8bd

* Size is close to 125 MB


----------



## w35t

m4a1-s now is 3200!!? dafuuuq


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> m4a1-s now is 3200!!? dafuuuq


It was fair at same price, but that's just dumb. rip running awp'ers.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> m4a1-s now is 3200!!? dafuuuq


Probably because it's always used far more than the M4A4. I cant see them ever balancing the two. The AWP change seems really stupid, just going to make it worse on T side now, although the Rek-9 will still be strong as hell so you could just use that instead.

I have to laugh at the market right now too, some cheap StatTrak guns are worth like 10% as much now because of the trade up change.


----------



## w35t

This liquid elevate match will be fun to watch.


----------



## Hefner

Good thing I preferred the M4A4. It feels much more similar to the AK which is the gun I train(ed) most.









Also, RIP nuke.




Although it's difficult to admit due to my nostalgia with the map, it was horrible for competitive play.


----------



## w35t

I was finally starting to like Nuke =(

Train though? I've only played a comp match on it once since the changes. IDK, it's a maybe.


----------



## w35t

LOL, I just noticed my mw st antique nova is worth $11! Sell Sell Sell!!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> LOL, I just noticed my mw st antique nova is worth $11! Sell Sell Sell!!!


Had a ST MP9 Rose Iron that I managed to sell for $3. Purchased it at about 75 cents way back.

Also, now that vanguard has ended, how many missions did you guys complete? I got in about 53.


----------



## lolllll117

Wow that's a massive update!

I'm excited to see some of the changes. the only one i have any complaints about is the M4A1-S and that's mostly because i don't have a stattrak M4A4 skin right now...

Edit: Really happy about being able to trade up stattrak weapons. i've been wanting to do this ever since i got the game


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Had a ST MP9 Rose Iron that I managed to sell for $3. Purchased it at about 75 cents way back.
> 
> Also, now that vanguard has ended, how many missions did you guys complete? I got in about 53.


I also won a st antique bizon that I sold for close to $3.

I don't know how many missions I completed but I did EVERY SINGLE mission that dropped a skin. Best thing I got was an awp snake camo. Watched a guy get dropped a master piece too.


----------



## w35t

I like James.. he cracks me up.


----------



## lolllll117

Oh wait i forgot i suck at Train. 0/10 worst update ever


----------



## C r o s b y

What do you guys think of the nerfs to the TEC 9 and AWP?

I hate the tec 9 so I love that, lol. And with the awp i'm also happy because I think it'll require more skill.

Here's a demonstration of each nerf...


----------



## w35t

Ok can someone explain this bots world championship thing to me? Everything I read about it seems troll as hell. I guess April 1st is upon us...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C r o s b y*
> 
> What do you guys think of the nerfs to the TEC 9 and AWP?
> 
> I hate the tec 9 so I love that, lol. And with the awp i'm also happy because I think it'll require more skill.
> 
> Here's a demonstration of each nerf...


AWP didn't need a nef. It's been nerfed enough from the previous CS games already. There's a reason why there's a insanely low amount of kills with it during the Majors.


----------



## chemicalfan

Rip Nuke 

Not too worried about the AWP, I'm as passive as they come anyway. KennyS & JW are screwed now though, lol. It's like Valve just love nerfing JW's guns









Kind of annoying about Vanguard too, was hoping to have a final blast tonight, ah well.

Serious point - why buy the M4A1-S for $3200 when you can buy an AUG for $3300? More ammo, better damage, and a scope? No brainer?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Rip Nuke
> 
> Not too worried about the AWP, I'm as passive as they come anyway. KennyS & JW are screwed now though, lol. It's like Valve just love nerfing JW's guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of annoying about Vanguard too, was hoping to have a final blast tonight, ah well.
> 
> Serious point - why buy the M4A1-S for $3200 when you can buy an AUG for $3300? More ammo, better damage, and a scope? No brainer?


M4A1 still has virtually no recoil/spread. I never understood with they lowered the price on the AUG to begin with. I think the AUG needs to be back to its $3500 price that it was originally at in previous games.

The tagging seems really good from what I could tell.


----------



## lolllll117

I was just playing competitive and everyone was complaining about the tagging. I just think they don't know what they are talking about









On a side note, i've reached my all time highest rank of nova 3


----------



## el gappo

Just been playing with the TEC-9. The changes don't really do anything.

The AWP is SUPER slow. I thought it would be much more subtle but it feels as if shift is stuck down.

Also I'm esea banned lol. If you are pugging, turn the client volume WAY down, they are going hard with the april fools "jokes" today.


----------



## Tagkaman

Don't like the awp nerf, don't mind the tec9 or m4a1s needs. Seems like nuke is still quite popular though. Any major map changes?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Don't like the awp nerf, don't mind the tec9 or m4a1s needs. Seems like nuke is still quite popular though. Any major map changes?


Yes! Here's the whole thing via http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/03/11734/

Quote:


> *OPERATION VANGUARD*
> 
> 
> Operation Vanguard has come to a close.
> *MAP GROUPS*
> 
> 
> Train has been added to the Active Duty map pool.
> Nuke has been moved to the Reserve map pool.
> *GAMEPLAY*
> 
> 
> Smoke grenades are now more reliably kept track of on the client to prevent mismatches between smoke particle visuals and screen overlay visuals.
> Fixed players being able to double stack inside a smoke to peek out of the top (and be really hard to see from outside the smoke).
> Updated expiration of the smoke screen overlay to match more closely to the visuals of when the third person particles expire and vice versa.
> Updated the vertical position slightly of the smoke particles to reduce seeing though edges of the smoke (particularly at the bottom).
> Fixed spectator sometimes not getting the smoke overlay for the player they are spectating when that alive player is inside smoke.
> Improved spawnpoint selection code to not spawn at occupied spawn points or spawn points of a different team.
> Tagging values have been tweaked slightly to increase tagging on higher mobility weapons, and updated values for tagging on multiple hits to make it more effective (Added a guide to explain how tagging works: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=412879303
> Increased price of the M4A1-Silencer from 3100 to 3200 to align the weapon's price with its utility.
> *Increased Tec-9's damage fall-off to reward players that close engagement distance.*
> *Lowered Tec-9's magazine size to 24 to reward more discriminate firing.*
> Lowered scoped movement values for AWP and Autosnipers.
> The accuracy of the MP9, MP7, and Mac-10 have been improved.
> *STATRAK*
> 
> 
> Trade up contracts work on StatTrak weapons.
> There is now a StatTrak swap tool available for purchase. It swaps the StatTrak value between two of the same weapon.
> *SERVER BROWSER*
> 
> 
> Fixed the server browser showing the map workshop path in the "Map" column.
> Added a sortable column to the server browser to display whether a server is running a map from the workshop or not.
> Added a sortable column to the server broswer that displays icons for popular game mods running on that server.
> Server browser will save the layout changes made between game sessions.
> Updated the first time server browser pop up message.
> *UI*
> 
> 
> Fixed scoreboard hiding at match end when you bring up a player's Steam profile.
> Added a game option in team options section to control whether lobbies get created with public access or private requiring invites for friends.
> Added Flavor Text to the Bank collection.
> *MISC*
> 
> 
> Add surround sound support (quad/5.1) on Linux.
> Marked nav commands as a cheat to protect against potential server exploits.
> Chicken kills are now logged in CS event logs on game servers including attacker and weapon information.
> HE grenade detonations are now logged in CS event logs prior to logging player deaths from corresponding HE grenade explosion.
> Added sv_reliableavatardata 2 game server setting for LAN tournaments production. In this mode the game server will load player avatars from corresponding csgo/avatars/76512345678-.rgb files (or csgo/avatars/default.rgb if the corresponding SteamID avatar is missing), and avatars will be recorded in GOTV demos. To produce avatars rgb files tournament operators can place 64×64 png player avatars as csgo/avatars/76512345678-.png and run the client-side command cl_avatar_convert_rgb to convert all 64×64 png files into rgb format.
> Optimized the process of logging in players to matchmaking backend during game updates.
> *MAPS*
> 
> *Dust2*
> 
> 
> Opened up skybox around Long A double doors, Catwalk and Short
> Improved visibility around blue car in Long A
> Fixed render distance on a crate in CT spawn
> *Mirage*
> 
> 
> Opened up skybox around back of apartments
> Simplified sides of CT sniper window in mid
> Raised cover slightly in upper mid
> Fixed visibility through a crate in Bombsite A
> *Overpass*
> 
> 
> Opened up and simplified Bombsite A
> Added back stairs to pit near Bombsite A
> Opened up semi-open door in bathrooms, fountain side
> *Cobblestone*
> 
> 
> Smoothed out movement in Bombsite B
> Removed corner on left side of T tunnel into Bombsite B
> Haystack near Long A now requires a jump to get on top
> *Train (Thanks c0tton and adreN!)*
> 
> 
> Various optimizations
> Removed collision at top of ladders
> Pushed Bombsite A further back towards CT side
> Added a third train car to A site to reduce amount of long sightlines
> Added a peek-position inside T main
> Opened up area on the left side of T main exit
> Moved dumpsters in Ivy
> Raised crane in Bombsite A
> Blocked extremely tight angle from lower CT ramp towards T ramp in Bombsite B
> Prioritized CT spawn positions
> *Cache*
> 
> 
> Fixed an exploit boost at A
> Added a decal indicating the boundaries of the A bombsite's plantzone
> Made white tarps on crates more spammable (Thanks Mod645!)
> Fixed shadows casting into A main shed from boost spot
> Improved readability from middle to A site container
> *Shorttrain*
> 
> 
> Added back to map rotation
> 
> Rumor has it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some images of the new server browser functionality:
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/30zq1n/counterstrike_global_offensive_update_for_33115/cpxaib1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item schema update: https://github.com/SteamDatabase/SteamTracking/commit/cf75a4cec4dc765797669122c9bddc0bb9dffa47
> 
> *A teardown can be found over at Facepunch*
> 
> 
> 
> Strings: https://github.com/SteamDatabase/GameTracking/commit/bd7ff0a1fd44fcb6512050efe91c7e06510b8748
> 
> 
> 
> GC protobufs, for developers wanting to interact with the GC either directly or through the use of SteamKit or similar: https://github.com/SteamDatabase/GameTracking/commit/84752f143aabfda1c017e036c0f7f51117eae8bd
> 
> 
> 
> *League/tournament admins and players that have a scheduled match tonight: please be aware that a previous version branch named "mar_09" has been published. If your match server has opted not to update and you run into issues re-connecting to it, use this branch.*
> 
> 
> 
> Size is close to 125 MB


----------



## chemicalfan

Train has been reworked, and I'm _hoping_ that it'll make it playable from my perspective. I hate that map, it's too "laney", making it a bit of an AWP fest. It's like dust2 would be without cat/short, and without the "chicane" in upper tunnels heading into B from T spawn (if it were just straight). Also, I didn't like the site design (re-takes were a nightmare, especially when clutching), although I know A site has been reworked, so...

Edit: There has been a 2nd update according to reddit, basically patching a couple of regression glitches from what I can gather...


----------



## Wezzor

Now let's see how long it'll take for Valve to release the next operation.


----------



## chemicalfan

I hope they get on with it, more skins!!









Really hoping for a nice blue or white MP9 skin, and a new M4A4 skin that isn't Covert or Classified -_-

Also, I'm expecting Season to feature again - if not, Valve must have something against the map author (or vice versa)


----------



## Paradigm84

I don't really understand the price increase on the M4A1-S, I wouldn't consider it better than the M4A4 when you factor in the ammo capacity, I mean sure it's accurate, but if you have a few people closing in on you, I'd take the M4A4 any day.

Also, glad to see Trade Up Contracts work with StatTrak weapons now, not really sure why you couldn't do that before.


----------



## chemicalfan

Unless I'm crazy, there's been a big price increase in the cheap ST weapons? I'm sure I bought my MP9 Dart for about $0.10, now it worth $0.36 apparently!


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Unless I'm crazy, there's been a big price increase in the cheap ST weapons? I'm sure I bought my MP9 Dart for about $0.10, now it worth $0.36 apparently!


Trade up contracts now work with ST guns.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Trade up contracts now work with ST guns.


Yeah, wasn't expecting a market hike! Time to sell the ST's and buy the normals, or maybe a couple of upgrades


----------



## el gappo

Man these super slow peeking awps are so easy to kill









Protip - holding shift is faster when changing direction. Beginning to think this is an April fools joke.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't really understand the price increase on the M4A1-S, I wouldn't consider it better than the M4A4 when you factor in the ammo capacity, I mean sure it's accurate, but if you have a few people closing in on you, I'd take the M4A4 any day.
> 
> Also, glad to see Trade Up Contracts work with StatTrak weapons now, not really sure why you couldn't do that before.


Valve base these types of decisions off of pro player statistics. At ESL Katowice almost all players were buying the M4A1 over the M4A4 so _something_ is not balanced properly. I think they either need to make them have identical stats, or they should've decreased the A4 price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Man these super slow peeking awps are so easy to kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protip - holding shift is faster when changing direction. Beginning to think this is an April fools joke.


Never thought of this til now, but I wouldn't be surprised xD


----------



## SheepMoose

Slow-peaking AWP is counter-productive towards making this game balanced. I'm expecting to see the AWP being used mostly on CT side.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Man these super slow peeking awps are so easy to kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protip - holding shift is faster when changing direction. Beginning to think this is an April fools joke.


I'm not sure, I would've thought they'd do something more controversial for an April Fools joke, like making the AWP a 2-shot kill.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Had a ST MP9 Rose Iron that I managed to sell for $3. Purchased it at about 75 cents way back.
> 
> Also, now that vanguard has ended, how many missions did you guys complete? I got in about 53.


I think I did 78


----------



## LDV617

OMG This ESEA april fools joke almost made me cry at work


----------



## Fusion Racing

First 



, already delivering.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I hope they get on with it, more skins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hoping for a nice blue or white MP9 skin, and a new M4A4 skin that isn't Covert or Classified -_-
> 
> *Also, I'm expecting Season to feature again - if not, Valve must have something against the map author (or vice versa)*


Honestly I doubt Season will get put in again. I'm sure Valve wants other maps to be put in and get exposure, and not the same map over and over.


----------



## Obyboby

Thanks Volvo for ruining the AWP. Time to move to another gun...or another game?


----------



## lolllll117

Kind of related:


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> OMG This ESEA april fools joke almost made me cry at work


I was on my phone at like 1:30AM EST and went on ESEA and saw that, had to get up and hop on my PC, was literally like ***?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks Volvo for ruining the AWP. Time to move to another gun...or another game?


Or.. adapt?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Kind of related:


This is a joke right? The internet is a terrible place for 4/1.


----------



## lolllll117

yeah it's a total joke.


----------



## Tagkaman

In case you don't really know what was changed hoagie brought out a video outlining all the map changes:


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm done


----------



## funkmetal

I don't know what it is but after the update gunplay feels better for the most part. I've felt like the A4 is landing alot more shots and my AK sprays feel more accurate. Also it feels if I get the jump on the enemy for the most part I can get the frag. CS:GO just feels better all around gunplay wise


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I don't know what it is but after the update gunplay feels better for the most part. I've felt like the A4 is landing alot more shots and my AK sprays feel more accurate. Also it feels if I get the jump on the enemy for the most part I can get the frag. CS:GO just feels better all around gunplay wise


I'm feeling the opposite. My aim is so off, lol. It's probably just me though


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I don't know what it is but after the update gunplay feels better for the most part. I've felt like the A4 is landing alot more shots and my AK sprays feel more accurate. Also it feels if I get the jump on the enemy for the most part I can get the frag. CS:GO just feels better all around gunplay wise


That's most likely due to the tagging. People aren't able to fly around the map anymore when they get hit.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yeah it's a total joke.


Lol.. I swear I could have believed that.

I was so thinking about this old school grey apple desktop with that awful ball mouse that didn't work worth a crap.

They had me going =)


----------



## w35t

If I hear this baritone Johnny Cash wannabe say "exspecially" one more time...

Well, I won't do much, but... I'll at least mute these CEVO matches when he casts.

Amirite?


----------



## Hefner

I like the new AWP changes. Entry fraggin was just too easy with it.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Or.. adapt?


Nah. The best part of the AWP was when you could quickly peek and shoot in some spots, and now you just can't do that. U get shot before you can even see the enemy...... For example on d2 it's gonna be really hard to peek and shoot the CT guy at pool/plateau (on bombsite B) from tunnels.. or the CT that runs at long at the beginninng of the round... or the CT that watches top mid from CT middle.... or the CT that watches short from A site..

On nuke, how do I kill the CT that camps at hangar? or the guy at ramp?
At inferno, how do I peek from car (banana) to kill the guy who camps betweenCT spawn and B site? And so on... RIP AWP 1998 - 2015

I guess it's time to learn how to AK








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I like the new AWP changes. Entry fraggin was just too easy with it.


Kind of weird that they changed its behaviour after 17 years of Counter strike..


----------



## Paradigm84

Seems most of the StatTrak weapons have gone up in price, now I regret selling my entire StatTrak inventory a while ago.









Also, got another response regarding my knife, another flat out "you're not getting it back". I cri everytiem.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Seems most of the StatTrak weapons have gone up in price, now I regret selling my entire StatTrak inventory a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, got another response regarding my knife, another flat out "you're not getting it back". I cri everytiem.










No, man, don't give up.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Nah. The best part of the AWP was when you could quickly peek and shoot in some spots, and now you just can't do that. U get shot before you can even see the enemy...... For example on d2 it's gonna be really hard to peek and shoot the CT guy at pool/plateau (on bombsite B) from tunnels.. or the CT that runs at long at the beginninng of the round... or the CT that watches top mid from CT middle.... or the CT that watches short from A site..
> 
> On nuke, how do I kill the CT that camps at hangar? or the guy at ramp?
> At inferno, how do I peek from car (banana) to kill the guy who camps betweenCT spawn and B site? And so on... RIP AWP 1998 - 2015
> 
> I guess it's time to learn how to AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of weird that they changed its behaviour after 17 years of Counter strike..


One word - flash.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Seems most of the StatTrak weapons have gone up in price, now I regret selling my entire StatTrak inventory a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, got another response regarding my knife, another flat out "you're not getting it back". I cri everytiem.


Haha yeah if i had any idea they would be allowing tradeups with stattrak weapons i would have bought tons of cheap stattrak weapons before the update to sell and trade up


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, man, don't give up.


It doesn't help that the same guy seems to have answered both support tickets.









Support Tech Dom is my mortal enemy.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> One word - flash.


This. AWP entry fraggin is gonna require teamwork or proper popflashing now.


----------



## Obyboby

Ye, I guess.







But I already miss the old AWP movement speed







that's all. Will have to get used to it.


----------



## Paradigm84

I imagine there will be a lot of rage T side when people try to get an entry frag going long A on Dust II.


----------



## zappian

I just read the part "Offensive Thread" out of the corner of my eyes.
I was confused for a moment.
Anyways I am gold nova I and I suck at this game.
Greetings.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappian*
> 
> I just read the part "Offensive Thread" out of the corner of my eyes.
> I was confused for a moment.
> Anyways I am gold nova I and I suck at this game.
> Greetings.


I'm Silver 2 and I suck at this game









Welcome


----------



## gr4474

I'm liking playing through Cevo. I played much better most rounds. Also I'm glad I tried another group of levels...the one with Aztec and Office. I don't know if I was loosing against hackers when not going through Cevo, or what, but it was a blast.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I'm liking playing through Cevo. I played much better most rounds. Also I'm glad I tried another group of levels...the one with Aztec and Office. I don't know if I was loosing against hackers when not going through Cevo, or what, but it was a blast.


CEVO has a lot of benefits. Glad you like it. Try to meet mature players that play CEVO in addition to ESEA. Lots of people play CEVO to warm up before playing ESEA, those are the people you want around to teach you how to improve.

Aztec and Office?


----------



## snow cakes

Before I make the purchase, is this really a more enjoyable game than CS Source?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Before I make the purchase, is this really a more enjoyable game than CS Source?


except for the awping


----------



## buttface420

where's the workout map???!!! noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Ye, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I already miss the old AWP movement speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's all. Will have to get used to it.


Well a lot of skyboxes have been removed in multiple popular maps so there will be more popflashes/smokes available for a T awper to abuse.









On a side note, with the skybox removal on DD2 my favourite smoke has been nerfed. On T side, when we would do an a split or cat push, I would throw a smoke all the way from T spawn onto the xbox on mid so the CT awper cant see as he can with the traditional midsmoke.

Anyone knows any alternative ways to smoke it from T spawn? I know another one from outside double door T side but it simply isn't fast and consistent enough...


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Nah. The best part of the AWP was when you could quickly peek and shoot in some spots, and now you just can't do that. U get shot before you can even see the enemy...... For example on d2 it's gonna be really hard to peek and shoot the CT guy at pool/plateau (on bombsite B) from tunnels.. or the CT that runs at long at the beginninng of the round... or the CT that watches top mid from CT middle.... or the CT that watches short from A site..
> 
> On nuke, how do I kill the CT that camps at hangar? or the guy at ramp?
> At inferno, how do I peek from car (banana) to kill the guy who camps betweenCT spawn and B site? And so on... RIP AWP 1998 - 2015
> 
> I guess it's time to learn how to AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kind of weird that they changed its behaviour after 17 years of Counter strike*..


This is not the first time they have changed the awp, as your bolded statement suggests.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Before I make the purchase, is this really a more enjoyable game than CS Source?


More enjoyable? Nearly every iteration of CS was more enjoyable than Source though IMO.

Not to mention Source has been "dead" for years now. CS:GO peaks at over half a million players nearly every day, while Source is unable to break 20K players. Surprised Source still even has that many players playing honestly...


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> More enjoyable? Nearly every iteration of CS was more enjoyable than Source though IMO.
> 
> Not to mention Source has been "dead" for years now. CS:GO peaks at over half a million players nearly every day, while Source is unable to break 20K players. Surprised Source still even has that many players playing honestly...


^^ Btw, the AWP changes aren't bad, I do agree that I think they nerfed the movement a bit too much, but it definitely did need a decrease of speed, I'd say similar to 1.6 at least. As a rifler, you shouldn't have to worry about an awper running around aimlessly and hitting his shots while moving.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Ye, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I already miss the old AWP movement speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's all. Will have to get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well a lot of skyboxes have been removed in multiple popular maps so there will be more popflashes/smokes available for a T awper to abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, with the skybox removal on DD2 my favourite smoke has been nerfed. On T side, when we would do an a split or cat push, I would throw a smoke all the way from T spawn onto the xbox on mid so the CT awper cant see as he can with the traditional midsmoke.
> 
> Anyone knows any alternative ways to smoke it from T spawn? I know another one from outside double door T side but it simply isn't fast and consistent enough...
Click to expand...

There's actually a lot of room for error if your alternative is the same one i'm thinking of.


----------



## LDV617

I have one for you.

Let me make sure it still works and I'll post it.

EDIT: Here it is;

Tspawn to Xbox for cat/mid control:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First you go to this corner in Tspawn.



Then look up at this area. This is scoped 1x so you can see clearly. You're aiming for a grey spot/notch in the top layer of the wall.



Here is scoped 2x



Here I am preparing to throw. I press a throw bind + tap / slightly hold down W as I press the bind. No steps, but a little forward acceleration. You'll want to practice this a little to get the hang of it, and see where to aim for your crosshair.



Voila, best tspawn smoke. 100% all the time.


----------



## dmasteR

JW showing AWP nerf didnt hurt him one bit... Lol


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I have one for you.
> 
> Let me make sure it still works and I'll post it.
> 
> EDIT: Here it is;
> 
> Tspawn to Xbox for cat/mid control:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First you go to this corner in Tspawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Then look up at this area. This is scoped 1x so you can see clearly. You're aiming for a grey spot/notch in the top layer of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is scoped 2x
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am preparing to throw. I press a throw bind + tap / slightly hold down W as I press the bind. No steps, but a little forward acceleration. You'll want to practice this a little to get the hang of it, and see where to aim for your crosshair.
> 
> 
> 
> Voila, best tspawn smoke. 100% all the time.


Here's the xbox smoke i'm most familiar with. Like i said there's a lot of room for error so it's pretty easy to hit it every time once you know how to do it.


----------



## LDV617

Yea that's a really common one, but it's too easy to get picked from someone pushing mid imo


----------



## Tagkaman

Warowl talks through the gameplay changes in the patch. Goes well with adreN's video.


----------



## dmasteR

GUESS WHO'S BACK!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHO'S BACK!


Back to getting added for betting advice and freebies. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHO'S BACK!


Glad to see you got all your stuff back. Did the people who stole your stuff get banned?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Glad to see you got all your stuff back. Did the people who stole your stuff get banned?


He has a community ban from what I could tell.

I didn't get it all back, but most of it. I lost around ~$900, which is what was left on my CSGL account. Honestly, don't even care simply because I have my account back with most of my items!


----------



## lolllll117

Ouch! they took the stuff that was on CS:GO lounge too?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Ouch! they took the stuff that was on CS:GO lounge too?


This guy was good. He cleaned my account out completely. Took the ~$900 value that was on Lounge, he took even the Steam Emoticons and Trading cards, TF2 Items, you name it.


----------



## mega_option101

Anyone know what was in the 5.8MB update that I just ran now?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHO'S BACK!


Nice, DmasteR! Glad it's back


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Anyone know what was in the 5.8MB update that I just ran now?


Another Hotfix:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/318ib7/counterstrike_global_offensive_update_for_4215/


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He has a community ban from what I could tell.
> 
> I didn't get it all back, but most of it. I lost around ~$900, which is what was left on my CSGL account. Honestly, don't even care simply because I have my account back with most of my items!


Give it a few matches, I'm sure you'll win $900 back in no time.









Glad you got it sorted, couldn't imagine myself in that position, would be going completely mad.


----------



## w35t

You all think it makes sense to hang onto Howls? I just traded up to a WW howl over 3 skins for about $230 value... I'm wondering if I should just keep it or trade it for a knife I want. Hm....

Edit: Great to see you're back dmaster! Only took almost a month, sheesh..


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> You all think it makes sense to hang onto Howls? I just traded up to a WW howl over 3 skins for about $230 value... I'm wondering if I should just keep it or trade it for a knife I want. Hm....
> 
> Edit: Great to see you're back dmaster! Only took almost a month, sheesh..


When you say 'Traded Up', do you mean using the Trade Up Contract?


----------



## w35t

No, specifically it was a mw master piece, mw road rash, and mw dragon king

Edit: Also, the only one to reply to a trade offer on csgl was... why would someone get a ww howl when a ft is the same price. This is my first howl and don't know how trading it will go. I generally try to stay away from anything below ft but, I underpaid and traded up so it seemed to make sense.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> No, specifically it was a mw master piece, mw road rash, and mw dragon king
> 
> Edit: Also, the only one to reply to a trade offer on csgl was... why would someone get a ww howl when a ft is the same price. This is my first howl and don't know how trading it will go. I generally try to stay away from anything below ft but, I underpaid and traded up so it seemed to make sense.


Does your WW look like the standard FT?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Does your WW look like the standard FT?


Not really, float is in the middle of WW.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Does your WW look like the standard FT?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, float is in the middle of WW.
Click to expand...

To be honest, I would have kept my weapons and tried to trade up to a BTA FT instead. WW is gonna be hard to trade I imagine.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> To be honest, I would have kept my weapons and tried to trade up to a BTA FT instead. WW is gonna be hard to trade I imagine.


Yea you're probably right. My masterpiece was close to FN too. Oh well live and learn. It's just.. The value was like $10 less than the howl, current market and steam analyst. Also, there will be no more howls. Single high value skins are generally easier to trade than a few medium value skins too. That was my logic anyway.


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583833189057175553Quote:


> The EnVy CS team will have a team house in the next 2 weeks. It will be the nicest team house in the world throughout eSports. Guaranteed.


I find this sorta funny, because Shox didn't want to live in a Gaming House back when he was with Titan.....


----------



## fragamemnon

Congrats dmasteR








Good to see your inventory back - apart from those $900. Sounds mind-blowing to me, but considering your total value it's a fly's bite.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> You all think it makes sense to hang onto Howls? I just traded up to a WW howl over 3 skins for about $230 value... I'm wondering if I should just keep it or trade it for a knife I want. Hm....
> 
> Edit: Great to see you're back dmaster! Only took almost a month, sheesh..


That is how long it normally takes.

Keep in mind that next time this happens - Steam Support won't help you out again.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Congrats dmasteR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see your inventory back - apart from those $900. Sounds mind-blowing to me, but considering your total value it's a fly's bite.


I'm glad as well, and he'll get those 900 bucks back in 3 days tops


----------



## PsYcHo29388

uuuuuggggg, delete me


----------



## w35t

I have someone offering me 110 keys for my ft blue karambit. I'm totally new to trading with keys. Steam analyst says the value is 107 keys. I know keys can be purchased for like $1.80 though so should this be taken into account?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I have someone offering me 110 keys for my ft blue karambit. I'm totally new to trading with keys. Steam analyst says the value is 107 keys. I know keys can be purchased for like $1.80 though so should this be taken into account?


Trading value is always $2.49 with keys, regardless of what you can purchase them for with paypal.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Trading value is always $2.49 with keys, regardless of what you can purchase them for with paypal.


Hm, so that's a pretty solid offer then since it's roughly $7.50 overpay?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Trading value is always $2.49 with keys, regardless of what you can purchase them for with paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, so that's a pretty solid offer then since it's roughly $7.50 overpay?
Click to expand...

I would think that it's a pretty good deal yes.


----------



## w35t

He attempted the, "Online friend that you trust", thing. Not sure how that exactly works but it's obviously a scam.


----------



## w35t

Who's got some keys fs? Looking to buy 20 ish.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> He attempted the, "Online friend that you trust", thing. Not sure how that exactly works but it's obviously a scam.


Basically you tell him which friend from your list you want to use as a middle man. He has one of his friends copy the name and picture of your friend and take his place. You think your item is going to your friend, but really you were just scammed. And he never pays.


----------



## Hefner

One should always avoid middle-man trades as there is no reason to use a middle-man in any trade. They're obviously trying to scam.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Who's got some keys fs? Looking to buy 20 ish.


I believe both dmasteR and Zemco999 on this forum page sell keys.


----------



## Hefner

My PC crashed whilst playing CS and now for some reason all my settings and scripts are gone. I can't remember my sensitivity and now I'm missing a lot of headshots.

Lesson learned. Definitely backing up my config next time.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> My PC crashed whilst playing CS and now for some reason all my settings and scripts are gone. I can't remember my sensitivity and now I'm missing a lot of headshots.
> 
> Lesson learned. Definitely backing up my config next time.


Your sensitivity should be in your config.cfg, that shouldn't have reset?


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Your sensitivity should be in your config.cfg, that shouldn't have reset?
> 
> EDIT: For some reason my post is empty even though when I edit there is text, so I'm putting it inside the quote which does appear: My sensitivity changed back to 6 which is the default. I'm done with this game for today


----------



## killuchen

Its been a while since I used ESEA. Does it have skill groups?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Its been a while since I used ESEA. Does it have skill groups?


It goes by RWS, so at the beginning of the month pugs are pretty out of balance.


----------



## killuchen

anybody have a couple esea codes that I can have?


----------



## Cloudy

So...uhh I'm really confused.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> So...uhh I'm really confused.


Is your vanilla ST? That's the only way I see someone making a deal like that, even then he's overpaying.

I wish people like that would come along and trade with me more often.


----------



## Paradigm84

Maybe he's had a lot of trouble trying to trade his knife, so he's willing to take a loss if it means getting a knife that's easier to trade.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> So...uhh I'm really confused.


Is that a butterfly slaughter? Looks BS from the icon.


----------



## Paradigm84

Battle-Scarred Slaughter knives don't exist.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Battle-Scarred Slaughter knives don't exist.


I had no clue. Just saw from the icon.


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Is your vanilla ST? That's the only way I see someone making a deal like that, even then he's overpaying.
> 
> I wish people like that would come along and trade with me more often.


Just a regular vanilla. I was just doing some trading on lounge hoping to downgrade my knife and get some skins out of it, when he just tells me he has an offer. It still hasn't hit me that this knife is worth almost twice my old one.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> Just a regular vanilla. I was just doing some trading on lounge hoping to downgrade my knife and get some skins out of it, when he just tells me he has an offer. It still hasn't hit me that this knife is worth almost twice my old one.


Please tell me you took it.


----------



## Tagkaman

Just a question for all the betting gurus around the place: any tips for making good long term gain? I've tried a couple of times with £2 and I've gotten it up to around £20 every time but I lose it


----------



## SheepMoose

Similar ideals to bankroll management.
Don't bet more than you can afford to use. Once you get up to $20 start betting with $1 at a time or so. You won't make high returns and it will take a while but still.
Don't bet on every available game too. Research research research. It's not worth betting on Fnatic vs. some random team at 90/10 odds. Try betting on games that you feel the odds are imbalanced for. I've put a big bet on Mouz at 25% before, simply because the map was DustII and they're amazing at DustII.


----------



## w35t

Looking to buy 20 keys ASAP.

Who's got em?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Found a comic that was begging to be edited


----------



## w35t

lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Found a comic that was begging to be edited
> 
> -snip-


Sounds about right.


----------



## lolllll117

More like CS:GO CAN be cheap. but it's much more fun to splurge on digital weapon skins.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> More like CS:GO CAN be cheap. but it's much more fun to splurge on digital weapon skins.


Trust me, ik...


----------



## SheepMoose

Anyone who hasn't managed to try ESEA yet looking for a guest pass? Have 1 to give.


----------



## twiz0r0r

I'll try it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Anyone who hasn't managed to try ESEA yet looking for a guest pass? Have 1 to give.


I'll take itttt


----------



## spacetoast31

I dont mind esea but i just dont have enough time to put in to CS to justify paying these days :/ And Im only MG2/mge its hard to get an appropriate ranking of equal playing level there


----------



## Hefner

Skins are fun until you realize how silly it is.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Skins are fun until you realize how silly it is.


Or they are silly until you realize how fun they are









Depends on who you are


----------



## lolllll117

I like to think of expenses in dollars per amount of entertainment provided. assuming i spent around $200 on CS:GO and have 800 hours worth of entertainment, that works out to around $0.25 per hour. versus my most expensive hobby of go karting which is closer to $40 an hour


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I like to think of expenses in dollars per amount of entertainment provided. assuming i spent around $200 on CS:GO and have 800 hours worth of entertainment, that works out to around $0.25 per hour. versus my most expensive hobby of go karting which is closer to $40 an hour


I agree 100%

I haven't spent that much on CS and really don't care for the skins fiasco, but the gameplay is amazing. I've spent a couple hundred on the game over the last 3 years and I don't regret any of it. It's been my favorite game for 2+ years and I'm edging on 2k hours. I have no other games anywhere near 2k hours (maybe halo2 on xbox)


----------



## lolllll117

CS:GO is currently my 3rd most played game. The ones beating it being Call of duty modern warefare 1 & 2. but i'm coming very close to passing both those games now that i have 800+ hours in CS:GO


----------



## zemco999

I'm at ~1400 hrs on my main accnt


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I'm at ~1400 hrs on my main accnt


You'd be surprised at how Steam tracks your hours, half of my 1,400 are idle/not in-game hours. Use http://csgo-stats.com/


----------



## lolllll117

according to CS:GO stats i've spent about 500 hours in game. also my headshot ratio is around 36% overall


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> You'd be surprised at how Steam tracks your hours, half of my 1,400 are idle/not in-game hours. Use http://csgo-stats.com/


I've always thought that site was off to be honest. 3836 vs 1747....



vs



There's no way over half of my hours are idle....


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> according to CS:GO stats i've spent about 500 hours in game. also my headshot ratio is around 36% overall


Just noticed you go to school in Oregon.. have any hookups @ Nike?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've always thought that site was off to be honest. 3836 vs 1747....
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way over half of my hours are idle....


Mine is a little over 1k, with 14XX on steam. I don't think it counts hours sitting in lobbies waiting for queue..


----------



## agsz

Over on ESEA, people are trying to bring IRC back. #CSGO on irc.gamesurge.net


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> according to CS:GO stats i've spent about 500 hours in game. also my headshot ratio is around 36% overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed you go to school in Oregon.. have any hookups @ Nike?
Click to expand...

The Nike factory and outlet stores are in northern Oregon, but i still live close enough to get pretty good deals on shoes


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHO'S BACK!


Bit late to the party, but this is great news








I've always thought party was overrated though
(CS pun intended)

Edit: Did anyone see shox's tweet about the SMG buff changing the meta? Gotta say, I kinda agree. Watching the Faceit games yesterday, there was A LOT more MP7/9 usage. I even saw one round where, I think it was TSM, where they had 5 MP9s. Not sure if they were trolling, but it brought awful memories of the CZ75 fiasco. The weird thing is, it's not even a big buff - it's not like the damage has been massively increased, and that was always the MP9/Mac-10's problem. The Mac-10 always saw use before the buff - I assumed this was because it was cheap? It's the same reason I never buy the MP9 - I'd rather have a UMP any day. Or, if I'm close quarters, I might chance it with a Nova, but I doubt it. I'd rather hold a slightly-further-away angle with the UMP to be honest. I think this SMG force-buy meta will burn out after a few days, as it does wreck your economy pretty badly.


----------



## w35t

Anyone know the commands I'd use if I'd want my q button to toggle between knife and primary? I'm trying some stuff I'm finding online but it doesn't seeem to be working.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Anyone know the commands I'd use if I'd want my q button to toggle between knife and primary? I'm trying some stuff I'm finding online but it doesn't seeem to be working.


Here's a modified version of what I use to switch between primary and secondary, so that it should switch between knife and primary. Give it a try.

Code:



Code:


bind "Q" "rotate1"
bind 2 "slot2; resetrotate"
bind 4 "slot4; resetrotate"
bind 5 "slot5; resetrotate"
alias "rotate1" "slot1; bind Q rotate2"
alias "rotate2" "slot3; bind Q rotate1"
alias "resetrotate" "bind Q rotate1"


----------



## zemco999

Anyone think they know when the next csgo sale will be? I have 405 usd steam wallet I need to kill and investing in games is usually pretty great for me when I get drunk


----------



## Rickles

I haven't posted in a bit, but played a bit since the latest huge meta change, and man, having more than 1 awp on your team on T side can really screw you over now.

Also the PP Bizon in 3 shot burst is amazing. I've never been someone to buy an awp, but I am even less inclined now. And I always cringe when people buy an awp without a helmet.

Did they not change the auto sniper? I wonder if teams will start picking those up instead?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Here's a modified version of what I use to switch between primary and secondary, so that it should switch between knife and primary. Give it a try.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bind "Q" "rotate1"
> bind 2 "slot2; resetrotate"
> bind 4 "slot4; resetrotate"
> bind 5 "slot5; resetrotate"
> alias "rotate1" "slot1; bind Q rotate2"
> alias "rotate2" "slot3; bind Q rotate1"
> alias "resetrotate" "bind Q rotate1"


Seems to be working pretty good! Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Anyone think they know when the next csgo sale will be? I have 405 usd steam wallet I need to kill and investing in games is usually pretty great for me when I get drunk


I've made every "big" skin/key purchase under the influence of alcohol. It's a bad mix.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Anyone think they know when the next csgo sale will be? I have 405 usd steam wallet I need to kill and investing in games is usually pretty great for me when I get drunk


Summer Sale is the only one I can think of. If there is a sale before that time then you'll be good.

Otherwise, just buy me all the games on my wishlist, that's a pretty good investment.


----------



## Wezzor

When do you guys think that the new operation will come out?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> When do you guys think that the new operation will come out?


Next week or week after should be the case.

Not really much to go on but the average amount of time from an operation ending to an operation starting is 19 days. However...Breakout Ending to Vanguard starting was a total of 40 days, and the operations before that were much lower, so maybe it will take even longer.


----------



## killuchen

anybody have 55k they wanna sell me?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Bit late to the party, but this is great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought party was overrated though
> (CS pun intended)
> 
> Edit: Did anyone see shox's tweet about the SMG buff changing the meta? Gotta say, I kinda agree. Watching the Faceit games yesterday, there was A LOT more MP7/9 usage. I even saw one round where, I think it was TSM, where they had 5 MP9s. Not sure if they were trolling, but it brought awful memories of the CZ75 fiasco. The weird thing is, it's not even a big buff - it's not like the damage has been massively increased, and that was always the MP9/Mac-10's problem. The Mac-10 always saw use before the buff - I assumed this was because it was cheap? It's the same reason I never buy the MP9 - I'd rather have a UMP any day. Or, if I'm close quarters, I might chance it with a Nova, but I doubt it. I'd rather hold a slightly-further-away angle with the UMP to be honest. I think this SMG force-buy meta will burn out after a few days, as it does wreck your economy pretty badly.


Need to remember, Damage wasn't the only buff the SMG's got. They also got a buff because of tagging.


----------



## lolllll117

Has anyone else noticed the glitch where you can crouch and travel at hilarious speeds with the scout while zoomed in?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the glitch where you can crouch and travel at hilarious speeds with the scout while zoomed in?


It's quite funny. The entire last update was a flop IMO.


----------



## LDV617

Yea the scout bug is ridiculous ><

I thought it got patched already but maybe not. Working as intended?









Also in regards to shoxies tweet / SMG buff. I think its ridiculously silly. I would prefer having the pistol moving inaccuracies be high, rather than hard hitting smgs to counter. :/

I guess we'll see how it pans out, but I fear the end of the "eco game" is near, and soon everyone will have a chance at fragging regardless of how much money they have. Force buys are already happening a lot, when smgs can actually beat rifles its just going to get ridiculous


----------



## Rickles

Well, if you compare an smg to any rifle with the exception of an AK, I find nearly all of them easier to get a double tap with (higher fire rate lower recoil), and smgs like the bizon this can even be done fairly easily while moving.

I think if people actually tried to control the fire a little bit more they would understand just how silly these changes are, but most people I see with an SMG just hold down mouse 1 and shoot 90% of their bullets over their target.


----------



## Cloudy

Anyone else find butterflies insanely loud? This thing is so much louder than my M9 that people in game and in TS can hear it over me. It's making me consider trading it for another ~$300 knife just because of it's loudness.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> Anyone else find butterflies insanely loud? This thing is so much louder than my M9 that people in game and in TS can hear it over me. It's making me consider trading it for another ~$300 knife just because of it's loudness.


I think your volume is too loud if people can hear it in TS.....


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think your volume is too loud if people can hear it in TS.....


I only keep volume ingame between 0.01-2. :/


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> I only keep volume ingame between 0.01-2. :/


How do they hear it in ts? Do you use monitors instead of either a headset or earbuds?


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> How do they hear it in ts? Do you use monitors instead of either a headset or earbuds?


Nah, I'm using a pair of Sennheiser PC360's. It seems to only pick up the beginning of the inspect/switch animation and part of the end. A friend who has a pair of HyperX Clouds had the same issue with his butterfly as well.


----------



## Sikkamore

First time playing this game in like 2 weeks since I bought a PS4. Won't be touching it again until they take this patch out. Game is so bad now IMO.


----------



## Hefner

People always get salty about change it seems. Adapt and overcome.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> People always get salty about change it seems. Adapt and overcome.


Oh I can adapt but it doesn't mean I can't have an opinion about it, which is: The change to the awp wasn't needed.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> People always get salty about change it seems. Adapt and overcome.


That's all well and good when a change is beneficial to the game, but in this case it isn't. There are also plenty of outstanding issues that need fixing, and they've just added to the list, which is why people are rather upset at the moment.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Oh I can adapt but it doesn't mean I can't have an opinion about it, which is: The change to the awp wasn't needed.


Yup. This.

Also, I don't know if anyone else has seen this, but a guy was crouch running with a scout all around the map... He was moving fast too lol not sure if it's a glitch/visual error or if he was hacking?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Yup. This.
> 
> Also, I don't know if anyone else has seen this, but a guy was crouch running with a scout all around the map... He was moving fast too lol not sure if it's a glitch/visual error or if he was hacking?


It's a bug. Not 100% sure how to do it, but you can glitch it so you move really fast while scoped and crouched.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> It's a bug. Not 100% sure how to do it, but you can glitch it so you move really fast while scoped and crouched.


Damn lol


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> That's all well and good when a change is beneficial to the game, but in this case it isn't. There are also plenty of outstanding issues that need fixing, and they've just added to the list, which is why people are rather upset at the moment.


It's just a change in meta-game, not something that is "broken" as you can adapt your play-style accordingly and still be successful. Although I agree that fixing VAC should be prioritized over skins and these type of updates, but what can we do? We need to make the best of it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> It's just a change in meta-game, not something that is "broken" as you can adapt your play-style accordingly and still be successful. Although I agree that fixing VAC should be prioritized over skins and these type of updates, but what can we do? We need to make the best of it.


It nerfs a style of AWPing, especially on T side. The last thing CS:GO needs is for the game to be more CT sided. The AWP works best now if you're just holding an angle, whereas it could be used to get entries on T - obviously you can still try to do that, but it's been nerfed for no good reason. If anything the AWP needed a buff in high level competitive games, not a nerf. The fact that kennyS is such a game changer with it isn't because of the weapon being strong, he's just a god. I understand that Valve has to try to balance the game for everyone, but the pro scene should be the top priority as that's the reason the game has become so successful.


----------



## Hefner

Don't misunderstand, I agree that the current acceleration of the scoped AWP is over the top, and I predict that volvo will adjust it accordingly in the nearby future. I have just always thought that the AWP should not be as viable as it was on unfavorable angles, so in that regard I think that the acceleration decrease while scoped is a good idea though should be implemented more properly.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> It nerfs a style of AWPing, especially on T side. The last thing CS:GO needs is for the game to be more CT sided. The AWP works best now if you're just holding an angle, whereas it could be used to get entries on T - obviously you can still try to do that, but it's been nerfed for no good reason. If anything the AWP needed a buff in high level competitive games, not a nerf. The fact that kennyS is such a game changer with it isn't because of the weapon being strong, he's just a god. I understand that Valve has to try to balance the game for everyone, but the pro scene should be the top priority as that's the reason the game has become so successful.


Yep, Thorin was NOT happy about it, lol

Before I really thought about it, I was like "what's the big deal? AWP should be a defensive weapon", but after watching Thorin's "rant" and thinking a bit more, I think it's a valid point not to hold the "gods" as a standard. KennyS & JW can do things with the AWP that others can't. That's everyone else's problem, not the AWP. By nerfing the AWP, yes you control KennyS & JW, but you also wreck the gun for the other 500,000 players. I'm not saying Valve should balance the game around the "casual" players (that would wreck CSGO as an eSport), but it should be balanced in the context of the pro scene. You don't see everyone running around with the AWP, quite the opposite - of the top 16 teams, there aren't anywhere near 16 top AWPers. In fact, I'd even say that's true of the top 8 teams (where they have a "god tier" AWPer). If it were true that of the top 8 teams, there were 15-20 god-like AWPer, then maybe it needed a nerf. Sorry, another nerf - don't forget the scope nerf we got last year, that the community backlashed against. That did get fixed a little bit, so I expect the AWP to be brought in line with the auto snipers movement (OR, they'll leave the movement & completely reverse the scope nerf, making quickscoping viable)


----------



## agsz

I just think the awp shouldn't be accurate while running full speed like it is/was. It's definitely too slow now, and I don't even awp


----------



## chemicalfan

Err, the AWP was never accurate whilst moving, scoped or unscoped. The theory with it is the same as rifles - counter-strafe then shoot. Now, it's harder to make that corner peek without getting creamed (because you're effectively walk-peeking with the scope out). Its more about teamwork now to defeat stationary AWPers - a popflash from a teammate allowing your AWPer to peek (either run & quickscope, or just scope in and peek the corner). Only problem is the stationary AWPer running away, but even then - you can hold the angle, and then YOU become the stationary AWPer.


----------



## agsz

trying to trade my FN Flip Knife Fade 100% Fade is a nightmare, just tons of bots trying to scam


----------



## agsz

Traded my FN Flip Knife Fade, which apparently is considered 110% because of Blue Tip + Gold Buttons, Not sure if that made it more valuable, for a MW M9 Blue Steel


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Traded my FN Flip Knife Fade, which apparently is considered 110% because of Blue Tip + Gold Buttons, Not sure if that made it more valuable, for a MW M9 Blue Steel


Going by market price that is a great upgrade but in actuality I have a feeling you got shafted.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Going by market price that is a great upgrade but in actuality I have a feeling you got shafted.


For some reason, so do I







still can't figure out why though..the fade has been going down in price since I got it..


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Traded my FN Flip Knife Fade, which apparently is considered 110% because of Blue Tip + Gold Buttons, Not sure if that made it more valuable, for a MW M9 Blue Steel


I've had a few M9 Blue Steel's and they are actually fairly easy to trade. Just have to wait for a good offer


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I've had a few M9 Blue Steel's and they are actually fairly easy to trade. Just have to wait for a good offer


Nice. I mean, it's worth like $70~ more than the Flip Knife Fade I had, and was $193-195 when I got it, now $178~. I decided to go in-game and put my settings to the max, besides enabling FXAA, and take some screenshots of it. Not sure if these weird lines/peeling is my video card dying or just how the knife is supposed to look, first time owning an M9










http://imgur.com/ode9e


----------



## chemicalfan

Looks very nice man, can't beat an M9









Edit: If you're talking about the subtle dark scuffs, surely that's the normal pattern? Or maybe the MW>FN difference (although I thought that only affected the blade edges?)


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Looks very nice man, can't beat an M9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If you're talking about the subtle dark scuffs, surely that's the normal pattern? Or maybe the MW>FN difference (although I thought that only affected the blade edges?)


No idea honestly, I only noticed it when I put texture filtering on 16x, and the others on 'High'


----------



## Lazah

Pretty sure it's just an m9 thing...

It's on all the skins like stained, bluesteel, damascus steel and all the ones that aren't paint.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> No idea honestly, I only noticed it when I put texture filtering on 16x, and the others on 'High'


You don't have AF on x16 24/7?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> You don't have AF on x16 24/7?


Negative. I play 1920x1080. Even if I played a lower resolution, I'd use like 4x max.


----------



## chemicalfan

I always max AF out, it makes the most of draw-distance. I play with AA off (as I'm heavily compromised with GPU power!), but max AF is a must for me.

On the missus' laptop (for L4D2), it's on native res (1366x768), with everything on low/very low except AF which is x16.








Poor little Haswell GPU only just manages 40fps, lol


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I always max AF out, it makes the most of draw-distance. I play with AA off (as I'm heavily compromised with GPU power!), but max AF is a must for me.
> 
> On the missus' laptop (for L4D2), it's on native res (1366x768), with everything on low/very low except AF which is x16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little Haswell GPU only just manages 40fps, lol


AF = Texture Filtering right? I always get AA and AF mixed up


----------



## chemicalfan

Yep, AA is anti-aliasing, it gets rid of "jaggies", where certain lines from certain angles look jagged rather than smooth. It's pretty intensive as it requires a lot more processing, although FXAA isn't as intensive (but hides details, very bad in CS). AF is texture filtering (AF = anisotropic filtering), and it works to retain detail (especially things like bricks & tiles) at longer distances, rather than merging things into one. To see the difference, stand at one end of mid (any long map), and take a screenshot with no filtering and a screenshot with AF x16, and look at the detail in the distance. The effect should be pretty clear


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yep, AA is anti-aliasing, it gets rid of "jaggies", where certain lines from certain angles look jagged rather than smooth. It's pretty intensive as it requires a lot more processing, although FXAA isn't as intensive (but hides details, very bad in CS). AF is texture filtering (AF = anisotropic filtering), and it works to retain detail (especially things like bricks & tiles) at longer distances, rather than merging things into one. To see the difference, stand at one end of mid (any long map), and take a screenshot with no filtering and a screenshot with AF x16, and look at the detail in the distance. The effect should be pretty clear


I didn't know that AF had a big impact on draw-distance. I thought AA helped that more than AF for some reason. Learn something new everyday


----------



## Hefner

Does FXAA have mouse lag like traditional AA?


----------



## chemicalfan

It's not draw-distance per se, as the models will still appear. It's more about how the textures lose detail as they get further away. So instead of being able to see bricks in the wall, without filtering the wall will just "muddy out" where it's just a coloured texture.

AA doesn't give you mouse lag? Vsync gives you mouse lag, as it literally delays rendering until the "tick" (whatever your refresh rate is). Although Vsync looks nice (well, more like lack of Vsync looks horrible), the input lag it introduces is unacceptable. Also, bizarrely, it harms framerate on lower spec machines - my GFs laptop went from 30 to 40fps average solely by disabling Vsync.

I'm not sure about all these new Vsync techniques that are coming out, and whether that are any better? Stuff like "Gsync" and "Adaptive VSync"


----------



## LDV617

AA can definitely cause input lag. Depending on your setup it's hardly noticeable at 2x but even with am [email protected] I keep AA off completely. I'm playing at 1650x1050 with black bars for reference.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> AA can definitely cause input lag.


proof ?


----------



## Hefner

AA definitely causes my mouse to feel different. Why that is exactly, I don't know. But I don't think it's up for debate.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> It's not draw-distance per se, as the models will still appear. It's more about how the textures lose detail as they get further away. So instead of being able to see bricks in the wall, without filtering the wall will just "muddy out" where it's just a coloured texture.
> 
> AA doesn't give you mouse lag? Vsync gives you mouse lag, as it literally delays rendering until the "tick" (whatever your refresh rate is). Although Vsync looks nice (well, more like lack of Vsync looks horrible), the input lag it introduces is unacceptable. Also, bizarrely, it harms framerate on lower spec machines - my GFs laptop went from 30 to 40fps average solely by disabling Vsync.
> 
> I'm not sure about all these new Vsync techniques that are coming out, and whether that are any better? Stuff like "Gsync" and "Adaptive VSync"


VSync is bad on low spec machines because the framerate is forced to a multiple of the displays refresh rate (e.g. 60 Hz has 60, 30, 20, 15, 12, etc. FPS as valid framerates).
That's what Adaptive VSync gets rid of - below 60 FPS, Vsync is disabled to avoid the big 60 FPS <-> 30 FPS gap that causes a noticeable drop in smoothness, but screen tearing is still apparent.

GSync fixes that last problem, so you basically lose all the downsides of VSync.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> VSync is bad on low spec machines because the framerate is forced to a multiple of the displays refresh rate (e.g. 60 Hz has 60, 30, 20, 15, 12, etc. FPS as valid framerates).
> That's what Adaptive VSync gets rid of - below 60 FPS, Vsync is disabled to avoid the big 60 FPS <-> 30 FPS gap that causes a noticeable drop in smoothness, but screen tearing is still apparent.
> 
> GSync fixes that last problem, so you basically lose all the downsides of VSync.


Didn't realise that, sounds like a weird way to implement it?! I thought it just worked like a framerate cap, but at GPU/driver level rather than application level.
It's the screen tearing that gets me, but I doubt I'll get any GSync hardware any time soon. One day though!

Regarding the AA-input lag discussion - I can't understand how AA could cause input lag. From a technical perspective, I don't understand the link at all. I don't know what kind of AA CSGO uses (MSAA?), but I can only figure out a loss of framerate, not an addition of input lag (obviously if framerate drops too low, the game will be laggy, but that's different)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Didn't realise that, sounds like a weird way to implement it?! I thought it just worked like a framerate cap, but at GPU/driver level rather than application level.
> It's the screen tearing that gets me, but I doubt I'll get any GSync hardware any time soon. One day though!
> 
> Regarding the AA-input lag discussion - I can't understand how AA could cause input lag. From a technical perspective, I don't understand the link at all. I don't know what kind of AA CSGO uses (MSAA?), but I can only figure out a loss of framerate, not an addition of input lag (obviously if framerate drops too low, the game will be laggy, but that's different)


AA increases the frame time latency. It's really easy for me to tell the difference between AA Off, and even 2x AA at 1080p in a blind test. The lower the resolution, the harder time I can tell unless I increase AA.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> AA increases the frame time latency. It's really easy for me to tell the difference between AA Off, and even 2x AA at 1080p in a blind test. The lower the resolution, the harder time I can tell unless I increase AA.


To some degree, don't all visual options increase rendering latency? The more work a GPU has to do, the slower it is. A fast GPU should be able to render a scene and apply AA faster than the refresh rate of the screen, so I can't see a problem? Unless this is the "300 fps is smoother" argument?

Anyway, enough about graphics, can we get some ESL Pro hype in here?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> *To some degree, don't all visual options increase rendering latency?* The more work a GPU has to do, the slower it is. A fast GPU should be able to render a scene and apply AA faster than the refresh rate of the screen, so I can't see a problem? Unless this is the "300 fps is smoother" argument?
> 
> Anyway, enough about graphics, can we get some ESL Pro hype in here?


Yes, but the thing with AA, is it's extremely noticeable. I can turn my settings up on high, still achieving above 300fps and it feels fine. Setting AA even on low, and I can instantly feel that my mouse is "sluggish". It's not just about the increase in rendering latency, it's about how it also increases the overall input latency.

Even something like Multi-Core Rendering On increases input lag. Thing is though, Multi-Core Rendering On vs Off is less than 1ms average difference assuming you're using no FPS cap. With a 144fps cap, you're looking at a average of 3-4ms.

The "300fps is smoother" isn't much of a argument. It is indeed smoother simply because of the lower input lag. Cap your FPS at 100, cap at 200, then cap it at 300. There's a clear difference most people can notice.

You use every little advantage possible to gain a edge over your opponents. There are things like Shadows that you just can't sacrifice. Everything else however I turn down to low.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Looking to try ESEA, anyone have a guest pass to try it out?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes, but the thing with AA, is it's extremely noticeable. I can turn my settings up on high, still achieving above 300fps and it feels fine. Setting AA even on low, and I can instantly feel that my mouse is "sluggish". It's not just about the increase in rendering latency, it's about how it also increases the overall input latency.
> 
> Even something like Multi-Core Rendering On increases input lag. Thing is though, Multi-Core Rendering On vs Off is less than 1ms average difference assuming you're using no FPS cap. With a 144fps cap, you're looking at a average of 3-4ms.
> 
> The "300fps is smoother" isn't much of a argument. It is indeed smoother simply because of the lower input lag. Cap your FPS at 100, cap at 200, then cap it at 300. There's a clear difference most people can notice.
> 
> You use every little advantage possible to gain a edge over your opponents. There are things like Shadows that you just can't sacrifice. Everything else however I turn down to low.


Didn't know FPS cap was related to input lag when looking at Multi-core Rendering, I wonder if it becomes palpable if you cap your FPS to something like 20-30?

I guess there's a lot to be said for level/rank here - even if I was playing on Tianhe-2, I'd probably still be a Silver lol
But I'm happy with that. I'm at a point in life where I play to have fun, and part of that is playing something that looks nice (hence why I don't like 1.6







)
I'm not even that interested in winning, or making big improvements in skill. I'm happy playing the more casual modes & DM, as they're much easier to drop in and out of.

Anyway....
So I think Titan can win ESL Pro this weekend, anyone agree?


----------



## lolllll117

made it up to nova master. It's weird because i felt like i was playing terrible today but i played a competitive game against people my rank and ended up getting almost double the score of anyone else on the server


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Didn't know FPS cap was related to input lag when looking at Multi-core Rendering, I wonder if it becomes palpable if you cap your FPS to something like 20-30?
> 
> I guess there's a lot to be said for level/rank here - even if I was playing on Tianhe-2, I'd probably still be a Silver lol
> But I'm happy with that. I'm at a point in life where I play to have fun, and part of that is playing something that looks nice (hence why I don't like 1.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'm not even that interested in winning, or making big improvements in skill. I'm happy playing the more casual modes & DM, as they're much easier to drop in and out of.
> 
> Anyway....
> So I think Titan can win ESL Pro this weekend, anyone agree?


I'd have to say EnvyUs got this


----------



## joelk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Nice. I mean, it's worth like $70~ more than the Flip Knife Fade I had, and was $193-195 when I got it, now $178~. I decided to go in-game and put my settings to the max, besides enabling FXAA, and take some screenshots of it. Not sure if these weird lines/peeling is my video card dying or just how the knife is supposed to look, first time owning an M9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ode9e


i just traded to a Flip Fade today.

my first ever knife was a ST FN Flip Fade so this has some sentimental value. plus the fact that when i started with the ST version i made over £900 trading.

i actually bought this one as a playing knife (as ive cashed out but i do miss trading) we'll see how long it stays though


----------



## gr4474

I'm surprised at how bad the graphics and animations were 3 years ago.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I'm surprised at how bad the graphics and animations were 3 years ago.


This is Counter-Strike 1.6 ....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I'm surprised at how bad the graphics and animations were 3 years ago.


This is not CSGO, this is CS 1.6 which has been around for about 15 years now.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This is Counter-Strike 1.6 ....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This is not CSGO, this is CS 1.6 which has been around for about 15 years now.


Oh my bad!







I assumed they would have upgraded CS 1 over the years to look modern.


----------



## lolllll117

During a match i was playing last night someone on the other team got VAC banned half way through


----------



## PsYcHo29388




----------



## gr4474

Ok I'm doing my history homework. Edit: I don't know how I missed this game all these years?


----------



## LDV617

Tactical Intervention

I cri everytime :'(

I wish that game had more success.


----------



## dezahp

If I could, I would still play cs 1.6 over csgo if people still played it and was still highly competitive. I also miss the days of mirc. I, myself, would take mirc over matchmaking any given day. It even makes it a thousands times easier if a player wants to find a team if you're not a known top tier player or don't have friends that are interested. I always hear about how people complain that they can't find a team. Nothing will ever probably outdo 1.6 for me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Tactical Intervention
> 
> I cri everytime :'(
> 
> I wish that game had more success.


If you read any of the interviews with Minh "Gooseman" Le, he actually admits his Success with CS, was dumb luck. The direction he wanted to go with CS, is what Tactical Intervention is now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> If I could, I would still play cs 1.6 over csgo if people still played it and was still highly competitive. I also miss the days of mirc. I, myself, would take mirc over matchmaking any given day. It even makes it a thousands times easier if a player wants to find a team if you're not a known top tier player or don't have friends that are interested. I always hear about how people complain that they can't find a team. Nothing will ever probably outdo 1.6 for me.


People who complain they can't find a team are honestly not looking very hard. Finding a team on ESEA is insanely easy, I've never had a issue finding a team on ESEA.

mIRC and MatchMaking aren't even really the same thing. One simply matches you up with "equally" skilled players, where as mIRC you posted for scrims/ringers.

I honestly prefer ESEA over mIRC anyday. Finding QUALITY scrims is multitude easier. No more wasting your time with people posting CAL-M/de_any/(Y)Ours, only to waste 30 mins on a team that's not even in Main, nor would they be able to even compete in IM. On ESEA, I can simply see every team that is in a scrim, or looking for a scrim, and what division their team is in. I don't need to waste time playing pugs/"reforms" anymore. A simple .dbserver and I can see how many ringers a team has. More than 1 ringer? Well .reject and message a team that is looking or a team that's almost done with their scrim.

As someone who came into game with little CS background I had no issue finding a team either. Made a thread that I was looking, and just started trying out for every team that messaged me. I did exceptionally well my first two seasons Open (Season 12), and Intermediate (Season 13). I was quickly getting PM's from teams that were in Main.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> During a match i was playing last night someone on the other team got VAC banned half way through


That's it? I've had 3 in one game, I sent Cyborg the demo of it, pretty funny!


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> If I could, I would still play cs 1.6 over csgo if people still played it and was still highly competitive. I also miss the days of mirc. I, myself, would take mirc over matchmaking any given day. It even makes it a thousands times easier if a player wants to find a team if you're not a known top tier player or don't have friends that are interested. I always hear about how people complain that they can't find a team. Nothing will ever probably outdo 1.6 for me.


IRC is making sort of a comeback..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> IRC is making sort of a comeback..


It always makes a "comeback" every year. Nothing new, it ends up dying as people quickly realize how useless it actually is.

I literally can't see how IRC was beneficial back then. Especially considering the amount of players who always said they had CAL-M+ experience only to be absolutely trash. I remember all the times where I actually had to kick a ringer mid scrim from the server, because he was so atrocious.

The other thing I like about ESEA is that people can't just roster ride for League experience. Do you guys remember the amount of people who paid to roster ride on a Main/Premier/Invite team?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It always makes a "comeback" every year. Nothing new, it ends up dying as people quickly realize how useless it actually is.
> 
> I literally can't see how IRC was beneficial back then. Especially considering the amount of players who always said they had CAL-M+ experience only to be absolutely trash. I remember all the times where I actually had to kick a ringer mid scrim from the server, because he was so atrocious.
> 
> The other thing I like about ESEA is that people can't just roster ride for League experience. Do you guys remember the amount of people who paid to roster ride on a Main/Premier/Invite team?


All I know is I played 1 match with you in CSGO and it was a lot of fun, even though I was getting carried pretty hard. I should be moving to my house in the city sometime soon (looking like this summer) and then I will be switching gears from WoW (friendly to my 120+ latency) back to CS.

Then I will play the Pokemon theme song (original of course) and start working on my MM rating so I can play with more cheaters.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I honestly prefer ESEA over mIRC anyday.


Comparing ESEA to mirc is completely unfair lol. It's like comparing an apple to a watermelon lol. Who wouldn't rather scrim teams on a client? Especially when you can see the team's stats, previous matches, and what leagues they're in. But for the most part I've never had trouble finding actual legit teams where I could recognize their name. I could recognize almost every player above cal-im. ESEA servers were so trash too so playing on a private top tier server was way so much better. It wasn't hard finding ringers either whenever we needed one. #csinvite and whatever all the other top invite channels were, I forgot. Never ever used #findringer cause of course it's horrible.

I would have to disagree with you that mIRC is "completely" useless. There are a couple of people that I know that wouldn't mind and would like to see mirc come back if it could. They aren't just random players either, players that played 1.6 pro and invite. Regarding the "finding it hard to find a team" issue, I was only stating that in regards to what I see/hear from other people that aren't main/invite/premier material. Could absolutely be not true or opinions just differ.

But yea forget about all that mirc talk. I'm just very reminiscent and miss all of the countless days and nights spent where we used to 10man and usp ninjas in 1.6 until the crack of dawn lol. Of course that's changed now that everyone is older now and has priorities lol.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It always makes a "comeback" every year. Nothing new, it ends up dying as people quickly realize how useless it actually is.
> 
> I literally can't see how IRC was beneficial back then. Especially considering the amount of players who always said they had CAL-M+ experience only to be absolutely trash. I remember all the times where I actually had to kick a ringer mid scrim from the server, because he was so atrocious.
> 
> The other thing I like about ESEA is that people can't just roster ride for League experience. Do you guys remember the amount of people who paid to roster ride on a Main/Premier/Invite team?


Well, ESEA created a culture where 8 rws players can't even get the time of day talking to a premier/invite player, due to stats and what not. IRC breaks down those barriers, and everyone talks. I grew up playing CS 1.6 using IRC so it's nostalgic I guess.

edit: Usually just by idling #main-train and #calclub you could tell if people lied


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> But yea forget about all that mirc talk. I'm just very reminiscent and miss all of the countless days and nights spent where we used to 10man and usp ninjas in 1.6 until the crack of dawn lol. Of course that's changed now that everyone is older now and has priorities lol.


Still plenty of 10 man's going on ESEA









I enjoyed IRC for what it was, but personally, I refuse to ever go back. IRC use to be even larger in EU, and even for EU it's completely died out. I know most of the EU teams started to just use Facebook/Steam Friends lol.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Still plenty of 10 man's going on ESEA


If you've played 10mans/ninjas to the extent of nearly every night to like 5-6am like the way we did, you know what I would mean







It's just not the same compared to back then. We would have like 3-4 10mans going on in vent with a group of people playing usp_ninjas too. Those days were so much fun and playing with so many pro/invite players (however i was never invite though) like the Turmoil guys, method/ms0 (mikey so), grid05 and TTB(team to beat), spectr0 and harw00d, and etc. Played in a few 10mans that summit and ali were in too. Those were the days. I remember seeing Jordan at CnC "ClickNConnect" lan tournaments in socal when he still was/sounded like a pubescent kid lol.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> During a match i was playing last night someone on the other team got VAC banned half way through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? I've had 3 in one game, I sent Cyborg the demo of it, pretty funny!
Click to expand...

Haha don't forget i'm still several ranks below you. I'm not used to seeing half the people in my games get VAC banned during ban waves









In fact, this is the first time that i know of where a person i played against got banned.


----------



## twiz0r0r

i've got about 150+ wins and I haven't seen anyone get banned yet


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I think Titan can win ESL Pro this weekend, anyone agree?


Disagree









EnvyUS will win it. I never have much faith with Titan to be honest... Not in BO3's.


----------



## agsz

Random Question: How long would you say mousepads last before they start to wear out/feel different?


----------



## gr4474

I just got destroyed in competitive. I joined a pug on CEVO, and wanted to be in casual. Is there a way to join casual instead of competitive? I left AFTER the round, and got penalized for leaving the server. This is the second time it's happened to me on CEVO. Am I not waiting long enough to leave? Thanks


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I just got destroyed in competitive. I joined a pug on CEVO, and wanted to be in casual. Is there a way to join casual instead of competitive? I left AFTER the round, and got penalized for leaving the server. This is the second time it's happened to me on CEVO. Am I not waiting long enough to leave? Thanks


What exactly do you mean by Casual? As in a pub?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I just got destroyed in competitive. I joined a pug on CEVO, and wanted to be in casual. Is there a way to join casual instead of competitive? I left AFTER the round, and got penalized for leaving the server. This is the second time it's happened to me on CEVO. Am I not waiting long enough to leave? Thanks


CEVO doesn't have casual. You have to wait until the stats show after the pug ends meaning it's over.


----------



## chemicalfan

What is going on at ESL Pro?? VP out thanks to NaVi! Mental.
I get confused with the groups & lower bracket thing, doesn't apply in any regular sports


----------



## buttface420

what ranks are you guys? im just now silver 4 lol


----------



## lolllll117

i just hit nova master two days ago


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> what ranks are you guys? im just now silver 4 lol


Ranks don't matter to a certain extent, but I've been Distinguished Master Guardian for a week or two now.


----------



## dilster97

I keep getting engine errors every time i load or join an offline game. Tried to re-install the game and check the cache.

Was hoping to open 15 or so Vanguard cases









Spec in sig.


----------



## buttface420

oh wow you guys are elites, one day i'll be there but probably not cuz i suck lol


----------



## el gappo

I love how awkward James makes things


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm a Nova Master, took me around 6 months (on and off) to level up from Silver II by playing with higher ranking friends. I prefer playing with people I know as you never really have to worry about someone on your team throwing the match or not trying to win.


----------



## zemco999

im back to dmg again


----------



## buttface420

im working on it...im hoping to level up again this week! silver elite here i come !!!

zemco you are the highest rank i have seen so far! i've never seen anyone over nova 2


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> im back to dmg again


Congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> what ranks are you guys? im just now silver 4 lol


Global Elite.

Tomorrow is the Semi-Finals of the ESL Pro League Winter

EnVyUs vs. Natus Vincere (http://www.hltv.org/match/2295199-envyus-natus-vincere-esl-pro-league-winter-2014-15-finals)

TSM vs. Titan (http://www.hltv.org/match/2295200-tsm-titan-esl-pro-league-winter-2014-15-finals)

Grand Finals after with the winners of each match right after!


----------



## MasterBillyQuizBoy

I used to be pretty good at CS. Got accused of cheating plenty and that's when I knew I was pretty good. Played from 1.3 all the way to Source. Quit for whatever reasons. I'm thinking of playing this again because I miss it.

So I have some questions about GO.

Are there some good public clan servers? The best fun I had was when people cooperated. If Drunk Brigade is still around that'd be super.

I only have a wireless mouse/keyboard with a wireless internet connection via USB stick. Back in the day I remember this being an issue. Does it really matter anymore?

I'm sure it'll get some playing and mouse tweaking to get where I was at before. Is Gun Game still around? Is the AWP still ridiculous? How are the hitboxes? I remember people complaining when Source came out. I had fun with Source but not as much as 1.5 and 1.6. The zombie mods were pretty good and I loved some of the updated versions of maps like Militia.

Should I get it? I'm ready to kill again and the whole Call of Duty thing just seems lame to me.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBillyQuizBoy*
> 
> I used to be pretty good at CS. Got accused of cheating plenty and that's when I knew I was pretty good. Played from 1.3 all the way to Source. Quit for whatever reasons. I'm thinking of playing this again because I miss it.
> 
> So I have some questions about GO.
> 
> Are there some good public clan servers? The best fun I had was when people cooperated. If Drunk Brigade is still around that'd be super.
> 
> I only have a wireless mouse/keyboard with a wireless internet connection via USB stick. Back in the day I remember this being an issue. Does it really matter anymore?
> 
> I'm sure it'll get some playing and mouse tweaking to get where I was at before. Is Gun Game still around? Is the AWP still ridiculous? How are the hitboxes? I remember people complaining when Source came out. I had fun with Source but not as much as 1.5 and 1.6. The zombie mods were pretty good and I loved some of the updated versions of maps like Militia.
> 
> Should I get it? I'm ready to kill again and the whole Call of Duty thing just seems lame to me.


Well, you've missed a lot. Quick things you won't recognize - monetization of the game through skins, and Xbox live style matchmaking.

Hitboxes are smaller, models are faster, netcode is messy, dynamics of the game have changed, tagging is changed from 1.6, scoped awp movement is quite slow, gameplay is faster, RNG is more pronounced, gun game is a lot of fun and was implemented officially as "arms race". The pro scene is actually incredible to watch with more accessibility via twitch and other streaming sites.

The thing is, valve is constantly balancing the game and actually does spend time on Reddit implementing various community fixes into the game ( like maps and such )

Not entirely sure about the servers up, but there are plenty.


----------



## MasterBillyQuizBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, you've missed a lot. Quick things you won't recognize - monetization of the game through skins, and Xbox live style matchmaking.
> 
> Hitboxes are smaller, models are faster, netcode is messy, dynamics of the game have changed, tagging is changed from 1.6, scoped awp movement is quite slow, gameplay is faster, RNG is more pronounced, gun game is a lot of fun and was implemented officially as "arms race". The pro scene is actually incredible to watch with more accessibility via twitch and other streaming sites.
> 
> The thing is, valve is constantly balancing the game and actually does spend time on Reddit implementing various community fixes into the game ( like maps and such )
> 
> Not entirely sure about the servers up, but there are plenty.


Awesome! I'm going to give it a shot then. Community involvement is definitely a plus.

One more thing. Do they still allow custom sprays? I used to have a really good one that seriously irked people I had just stabbed to death.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBillyQuizBoy*
> 
> Awesome! I'm going to give it a shot then. Community involvement is definitely a plus.
> 
> One more thing. Do they still allow custom sprays? I used to have a really good one that seriously irked people I had just stabbed to death.


No custom sprays anymore. They switched out the function with a weapon inspect function.


----------



## MasterBillyQuizBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> No custom sprays anymore. They switched out the function with a weapon inspect function.


Oh man that's quite a disapointment. Hehe oh well. Thanks!


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> No custom sprays anymore. They switched out the function with a weapon inspect function.


they had sprays in CS:GO at one point?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> they had sprays in CS:GO at one point?


Never was there any custom sprays in CS:GO.


----------



## MasterBillyQuizBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Never was there any custom sprays in CS:GO.


We were referring to older version of CS. Too many dick and boob sprays probably.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBillyQuizBoy*
> 
> We were referring to older version of CS. Too many dick and boob sprays probably.


I know, I was replying to agsz.









Few more hours before EnVyUs vs. Natus Vincere!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> No custom sprays anymore. They switched out the function with a weapon inspect function.
> 
> 
> 
> they had sprays in CS:GO at one point?
Click to expand...

Not In CS:GO. but man now i miss my spray back in CS Source


----------



## agsz

Ah wasn't sure. I remember you could do it in 1.5/1.6, surprised CS:GO hasn't added that. I do miss having a Steam Skin that set my In-Game Font and what not


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Ah wasn't sure. I remember you could do it in 1.5/1.6, surprised CS:GO hasn't added that. I do miss having a Steam Skin that set my In-Game Font and what not


You can still set a custom game font:
http://fonts.spddl.de/


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> You can still set a custom game font:
> http://fonts.spddl.de/


I did that once, than verified game cache and it disappeared lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> they had sprays in CS:GO at one point?


You could fudge it to work client side only back when the game was just out.


----------



## chemicalfan

Looks like my Titan prediction might still be on








I think they can take TSM, especially without Device. If NaVi play like they did against nV, it'll be damn close, but as long as Cache doesn't get vetoed, I think Titan are in good stead. Is the final BO3 with double veto again (no random map)?


----------



## LDV617

Anyone have a gift copy of csgo to trade?

let me know, steam profile in sig. Trustworthy & helpful, ask dmasteR or anyone here


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Anyone have a gift copy of csgo to trade?
> 
> let me know, steam profile in sig. Trustworthy & helpful, ask dmasteR or anyone here


I have a couple


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by Casual? As in a pub?


I'm talking about the game mode casual, instead of competitive. I could have swore I found that on CEVO, but now I don't see it. I also thought I was able to choose a group of maps like through steam, but maybe I'm wrong. Also I keep getting time outs from disconnecting to soon, but I saw the score so i don't know. I've been playing through steam again because of that.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I did that once, than verified game cache and it disappeared lol


Of course. That goes for a lot of mods - when you modify original game files with new, and verify their content, they are obviously going to get redownloaded


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I'm talking about the game mode casual, instead of competitive. I could have swore I found that on CEVO, but now I don't see it. I also thought I was able to choose a group of maps like through steam, but maybe I'm wrong. Also I keep getting time outs from disconnecting to soon, but I saw the score so i don't know. I've been playing through steam again because of that.


Ya the pub style of play won't be found anywhere but Community Servers/Casual. CEVO/ESEA all use a competitive setting as if it was an Official Match.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Looks like my Titan prediction might still be on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they can take TSM, especially without Device. If NaVi play like they did against nV, it'll be damn close, but as long as Cache doesn't get vetoed, I think Titan are in good stead. Is the final BO3 with double veto again (no random map)?


titan will be top-4 in 2-3 months. they need to complete they chemistry, re-imagine their strats, like if kenny was just ordinary awper.
Kenny struggles to hit opponents even with standart peek positions, not just with his agressive style of play (which apparently has been nerfed). Guardian was just better yesterday.

qualifiers to cologne ESL will sort things off. for now I believe Titan and NaVi are top-8, not the top-4.


----------



## chemicalfan

Agree with that, but considering how poor VP have been recently, I'm not sure they're 4th now. It's a lot closer than it was at the start of the year, there are quite a few top 8 teams that are all about the same in terms of performance now


----------



## Rickles

Little late to the convo, but I am so glad they don't have sprays in this game. Some things you can't unsee... like a dude with a 2L pop bottle up the









That was the last spray before I disabled them.


----------



## LDV617

Played my first game of the CEVO season last night. Looks like it's gonna be a good season!

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=424176369

I am Sm0ke1 btw


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Played my first game of the CEVO season last night. Looks like it's gonna be a good season!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=424176369


Nice







Me and my team's game will start at around 9PM tomorrow.


----------



## LDV617

Awesome dude! What division? Need scrim partners?


----------



## Rickles

More observations from someone who plays 1 or 2 times a week.

The scout seems relatively stronger now and a decent buy at 1700. The M4A4 and M4A1$ should be merged into one gun. They should just normalize the fire rate between the two and have the spray pattern change based on the suppressor being on or off. I know they wanted to make this game more "realistic", and if that is all they did then everyone would always run with the silencer, so you could give the unsilenced one more armor penetration/wallbang (which isn't very realistic) and a slight bump in movespeed (which could be arguably more realistic) and I think they would have a much better situation then what they do now.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Played my first game of the CEVO season last night. Looks like it's gonna be a good season!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=424176369
> 
> I am Sm0ke1 btw


Nice! I have a CEVO account, but i'm going to wait until i'm a bit better before finding a team and playing.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Played my first game of the CEVO season last night. Looks like it's gonna be a good season!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=424176369
> 
> I am Sm0ke1 btw


I played a cevo pug yesterday, and it literally had 14-15 people total due to people leaving. http://cevo.com/hub/csgo/pug/134598/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Awesome dude! What division? Need scrim partners?


I actually don't know anything about it, as I haven't been told anything other than the time, but we have enough players I think, unless that's not what you're asking.


----------



## gonX

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> More observations from someone who plays 1 or 2 times a week.
> 
> The scout seems relatively stronger now and a decent buy at 1700. The M4A4 and M4A1$ should be merged into one gun. They should just normalize the fire rate between the two and have the spray pattern change based on the suppressor being on or off. I know they wanted to make this game more "realistic", and if that is all they did then everyone would always run with the silencer, so you could give the unsilenced one more armor penetration/wallbang (which isn't very realistic) and a slight bump in movespeed (which could be arguably more realistic) and I think they would have a much better situation then what they do now.


They are not aiming to make the game more realistic. They want all guns to be used equally... which they also tried in Source with the Dynamic Weapon Pricing (which I nominate for the most thoughtless patch for a CS game ever).
I think balancing the weapons are a better way to go about it.
In 1.6, the weapons were honestly pretty stale. There were basically 6 guns in use: Glock, USP, Deagle, AK, M4A4, AWP. On occassion you'd see the Scout, but it was expensive, and the AK/M4 would generally be a better buy anyway.

The Scout today is a really good buy, but has always been a good buy in GO since it was always way faster than the AWP, but not a guaranteed one-shot kill against kevlar (which the Scout wasn't at all in previous iterations of CS btw). I do think we will see more use of the Scout on main AWP'ers, because of the changes and the moneyerformance ratio not being as strong for the AWP on aggressive gameplay.

The M4 is fine with the guns being separated. They have different strong points catering to different playstyles.


----------



## Sikkamore

Just had a weird glitch happen to me...

Played a casual match, received a drop, left the server to go sell it. Couldn't in game because it wasn't set in my inventory in game. So I checked my inventory in Steam and still nothing. Went back in game and it said I had disconnected from a competitive map and gave me the choice to abandon or rejoin... I rejoined for fun and it put me in some random comp server lmao


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I played a cevo pug yesterday, and it literally had 14-15 people total due to people leaving. http://cevo.com/hub/csgo/pug/134598/


Yea I don't play CEVO pugs much, just scrims / matches.

That screenshot was from the CEVO-AM preseason
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Nice! I have a CEVO account, but i'm going to wait until i'm a bit better before finding a team and playing.


Make a casual team with some friends. Take the time to get rekt on league format. It will inspire you and teach you forcefully.


----------



## LDV617

double post im a nerd


----------



## Bossman4

Anybody have any trial codes for ESEA? Wanna try it out since I'm LE-LEM but don't wanna just sign up right away.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Nice! I have a CEVO account, but i'm going to wait until i'm a bit better before finding a team and playing.


CEVO is the perfect place to start, I honestly wish I would have done that than playing MM for a few weeks with hackers/crap servers.


----------



## chemicalfan

Anyone know when we can expect annoucements on the next Gfinity lineup? Really wanna go to this one, but only if there's gonna be a couple of Tier 1 teams there.

Alternatively, I see the Faceit finals are in London in a couple of weeks, but I've no idea on tickets or venue for that one. Bit of a question mark over whether I could get leave on that short notice too, as it's only 2.5 weeks away


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Anyone know when we can expect annoucements on the next Gfinity lineup? Really wanna go to this one, but only if there's gonna be a couple of Tier 1 teams there.
> 
> Alternatively, I see the Faceit finals are in London in a couple of weeks, but I've no idea on tickets or venue for that one. Bit of a question mark over whether I could get leave on that short notice too, as it's only 2.5 weeks away


No word on next Ginfity as of yet. I thought FaceIT still had to hold qualifiers in a few weeks?


----------



## jameyscott

Hey guys. Relatively new to csgo. Recently ranked up to GN1 lost it do to crappy mm and got it back tonight. Would love to add some people to play with. OverlordMitttenz on steam.


----------



## agsz

Anyone have a FN Bayonet/M9 Fade/Slaughter for sale/trade?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> No word on next Ginfity as of yet. I thought FaceIT still had to hold qualifiers in a few weeks?


Just going on this - http://www.hltv.org/news/14737-london-to-stage-faceit-finals

Kind of annoying about Gfinity, I'm itching to check out this "new arena"!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just going on this - http://www.hltv.org/news/14737-london-to-stage-faceit-finals
> 
> Kind of annoying about Gfinity, I'm itching to check out this "new arena"!


The Arena is just a cinema but still cool none the less







I hope they have beer!


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Nice! I have a CEVO account, but i'm going to wait until i'm a bit better before finding a team and playing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> CEVO is the perfect place to start, I honestly wish I would have done that than playing MM for a few weeks with hackers/crap servers.


I am so ready for this. I swear the next time I play I'm just going to hop into CEVO. I've actually lost 6/7 of my last matches even though I was playing well in each of them. Mostly from raging/trolling teammates but also the occasional suspicious foe. Solo-queuing on MM is such a gamble. All I want is to play with people that act like adults.

This one match on Cache, we were on CT and the T's were hitting mid hard and getting control of it most rounds. I suggested we do 1-3-1 like you often see in pro matches and these two guys that were in a party together started raging and calling me bad, saying we can't execute pro strats because we're not pro. I said, speak for yourself, they take mid hard every round and it's a problem. They also called the rest of our team bad, and they gave up and trolled the rest of the match, killing me on the final round of course. It was 12-9 when I suggested that strat. They were top fragging at the time but only marginally, they both went to bottom frag and even though the rest of us put up a good fight, just the 3 of us couldn't do it.

Just because i'm 10-11 and you're 15-10 does not even close to imply you're so much better than everyone. That's one of the biggest issues people in MM have. It's all glhf at the beginning of the match, then you're down 3 or 4 rounds and everyone is raging/trolling/screaming hax.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I am so ready for this. I swear the next time I play I'm just going to hop into CEVO. I've actually lost 6/7 of my last matches even though I was playing well in each of them. Mostly from raging/trolling teammates but also the occasional suspicious foe. Solo-queuing on MM is such a gamble. All I want is to play with people that act like adults.
> 
> This one match on Cache, we were on CT and the T's were hitting mid hard and getting control of it most rounds. I suggested we do 1-3-1 like you often see in pro matches and these two guys that were in a party together started raging and calling me bad, saying we can't execute pro strats because we're not pro. I said, speak for yourself, they take mid hard every round and it's a problem. They also called the rest of our team bad, and they gave up and trolled the rest of the match, killing me on the final round of course. It was 12-9 when I suggested that strat. They were top fragging at the time but only marginally, they both went to bottom frag and even though the rest of us put up a good fight, just the 3 of us couldn't do it.
> 
> Just because i'm 10-11 and you're 15-10 does not even close to imply you're so much better than everyone. That's one of the biggest issues people in MM have. It's all glhf at the beginning of the match, then you're down 3 or 4 rounds and everyone is raging/trolling/screaming hax.


To be completely honest with you, CEVO and ESEA might even been worse with toxicity depending on your team. On another note; i'm seriously debating selling a pair of shoes I picked up for $140 that are worth $700-800 now, and buying a DXRacer/Maxnomic + M9 Fade 100% fade, since I can't bring myself to purchase either on my own. Decisions


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> To be completely honest with you, CEVO and ESEA might even been worse with toxicity depending on your team. On another note; i'm seriously debating selling a pair of shoes I picked up for $140 that are worth $700-800 now, and buying a DXRacer/Maxnomic + M9 Fade 100% fade, since I can't bring myself to purchase either on my own. Decisions


Worse with toxicity? What's a guy to do...
Stupid question though, to play actual full comp matches in CEVO/ESEA where no one can leave/join do you need a full team before you start?

Also, what shoes?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Worse with toxicity? What's a guy to do...
> Stupid question though, to play actual full comp matches in CEVO/ESEA where no one can leave/join do you need a full team before you start?
> 
> Also, what shoes?


CEVO you join a server and wait for 10 people to join and ready up, ESEA you make a lobby like Valve MatchMaking, and que up and it sorts based on RWS. Jordan 1 Royal (2013)


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> CEVO you join a server and wait for 10 people to join and ready up, ESEA you make a lobby like Valve MatchMaking, and que up and it sorts based on RWS. Jordan 1 Royal (2013)


Gotcha thanks for info. I'll definitely start with CEVO _the next_ time I play CS. Though, admittedly I may end up wasting some time on MKX. =)

What's RWS?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Gotcha thanks for info. I'll definitely start with CEVO _the next_ time I play CS. Though, admittedly I may end up wasting some time on MKX. =)
> 
> What's RWS?


RWS = Round Win Shares - It goes by how much damage you did on the round you won + you receive a bonus of some sort to that number for defusing/planting the bomb. CEVO uses Efficacy to measure your overall stats, which still goes up on rounds you lost unlike ESEA, assuming it goes by damage done/kills/planting/defusing like ESEA's RWS as well.


----------



## w35t

Why is everyone selling skins? Prices are tanking today for some reason.

Edit: I guess everyone is selling to buy GTA5? Weird.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Why is everyone selling skins? Prices are tanking today for some reason.
> 
> Edit: I guess everyone is selling to buy GTA5? Weird.


Pretty much. I'm selling mine to get a new card, 2GB doesn't cut it for this game.

Well...it does but playing with normal textures sucks.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Pretty much. I'm selling mine to get a new card, 2GB doesn't cut it for this game.
> 
> Well...it does but playing with normal textures sucks.


Selling your M9 I'm guessing? I use a 970 but honestly, my 780 kept 300fps a hell of a lot more consistently in CS:GO.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Why is everyone selling skins? Prices are tanking today for some reason.
> 
> Edit: I guess everyone is selling to buy GTA5? Weird.


I debated selling/trading my awp asiimov for GTA V, still unsure if I want it though


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I debated selling/trading my awp asiimov for GTA V, still unsure if I want it though


I guess I'm the only one more excited about MKX than GTAV. Doesn't everyone know GTAV has been out on consoles since Sept of 2013? lol

I'm actually working on downgrading my knife to get MKX but now after seeing some stuff on GTAV I want it too. Sigh...


----------



## lolllll117

I should have known prices would drop with the release of GTA. I might sell my bayonet just to get the new GTA game, but i'm not sure...


----------



## Rickles

I sold a few of my skins to pick up dragonball xenoverse. I do not regret it.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm thinking of buying skins, although there's nothing I really want. Want a better M4A4 skin, but short of an Asiimov FT, not sure there's anything else I fancy at the moment. Where's my new Operation with its new skins?!?









Edit: Is there a simple way to convert a GOTV demo (specifically a Katowice downloaded demo) to a video? Something I can watch on my phone, wanna study some POVs on the way to work.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying skins, although there's nothing I really want. Want a better M4A4 skin, but short of an Asiimov FT, not sure there's anything else I fancy at the moment. Where's my new Operation with its new skins?!?


As far as M4A4 skins there are only 3 I personally like:

1. Howl, duh... but super expensive
2. Asiimov, more reasonably priced, $35 for a nice looking FT is pretty decent for the skin IMO, I've even seen some BS ones that looked pretty good and are only ~$13
3. Radiation Hazard, MW is only like ~$6 I believe and is a really cool looking skin, has always been my go to cheap M4A4 skin

Dragon King isn't too bad if you like the more cartoony looking ones but even now might be a bad investment as the prices have tanked worse than just about anything I've ever seen.

I think the best _really_ cheap M4A4 skin is the Urban DDPAT.


----------



## Rickles

Well, if you want to open cases there is an android app that simulates them. Obviously you don't get to keep your skins...

I use the urban DDPAT as it is my favorite m4a4 skin... just wish they had a stattrak for it...


----------



## buttface420

i got a ssg pulse mw for like 1.00 , and a aug chamelean for like 3.00 bucks lol.

anybody wanna trade me something for southpark stick of truth game?


----------



## jameyscott

My personal favorite M4A4 is the Dragon King. I like the Asiimov, but I dunno. Just not a huge fan of it.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying skins, although there's nothing I really want. Want a better M4A4 skin, but short of an Asiimov FT, not sure there's anything else I fancy at the moment. Where's my new Operation with its new skins?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Is there a simple way to convert a GOTV demo (specifically a Katowice downloaded demo) to a video? Something I can watch on my phone, wanna study some POVs on the way to work.


There should be VODS on youtube, granted you cant control which player you're spectating.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My personal favorite M4A4 is the Dragon King. I like the Asiimov, but I dunno. Just not a huge fan of it.


I really want an Asiimov (preferrably stattrak) so i can name it "Stattrak | Nerf Gun"


----------



## w35t

Anyone here know anything about the phase and value n such of this doppler m9?

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/2015-04-14_00002.jpg.html

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/2015-04-14_00001.jpg.html

Someone offered it to me on trade but it's like for ~$500 worth of my skins


----------



## jameyscott

Looks like a phase 1 to me. I'm not too sure on the worth though.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Anyone here know anything about the phase and value n such of this doppler m9?
> 
> http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/2015-04-14_00002.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/2015-04-14_00001.jpg.html
> 
> Someone offered it to me on trade but it's like for ~$500 worth of my skins


That looks Phase 1 - http://csgoxchange.com/knives/m9-bayonet/m9-bayonet-doppler/


----------



## w35t

Definitely some good info there but still don't know the worth =/


----------



## w35t

Any of you ever use middlemen from steamrep?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Any of you ever use middlemen from steamrep?


Quadruple check it's the right profile in an actual browser window, not the Steam client window. Using a fake SteamRep middleman is how I got scammed.


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Any of you ever use middlemen from steamrep?


Could try OPSkins, I'm currently trying to sell my butterfly on there.

Btw, who is observing Cevo lan? I've missed so much stuff because the cameraman is on the wrong person.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Any of you ever use middlemen from steamrep?


I am a middleman on steamrep if you want to add me (though I think you have) Cyborg


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I am a middleman on steamrep if you want to add me (though I think you have) Cyborg


I don't think I have actually and there are 6500 cyborgs lol.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Pretty much. I'm selling mine to get a new card, 2GB doesn't cut it for this game.
> 
> Well...it does but playing with normal textures sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Selling your M9 I'm guessing? I use a 970 but honestly, my 780 kept 300fps a hell of a lot more consistently in CS:GO.
Click to expand...

Nah that's not really mine to sell.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nah that's not really mine to sell.


gotcha, that's a nice looking m9 tho


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I don't think I have actually and there are 6500 cyborgs lol.


go to the middleman list. Click cyborg. and you do have me


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I use the urban DDPAT as it is my favorite m4a4 skin... just wish they had a stattrak for it...


Yeah, I'm rocking an Urban DDPAT too. Not a fan of DDPAT skins though.. If they made an Urban/Polar Camo version, this wouldn't even be up for discussion


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> There should be VODS on youtube, granted you cant control which player you're spectating.


Yeah, that's sort of the end result I'm aiming for. Would probably end up uploading them to YouTube, why not. Could I whack GOTV up to 16x and record it through FRAPS, then slow it back down in a video editor later? Or would the sound mess up?

There must be a simple digital way to create VODs!

Sorry for the double post, on my phone


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, that's sort of the end result I'm aiming for. Would probably end up uploading them to YouTube, why not. Could I whack GOTV up to 16x and record it through FRAPS, then slow it back down in a video editor later? Or would the sound mess up?
> 
> There must be a simple digital way to create VODs!
> 
> Sorry for the double post, on my phone


Don't speed up a video and record it. Once you've slowed it back down the FPS of the video will be unbearable.
Usually it's done the other way around in frag movies. Slow the clip and record it at 30, even 60 fps, then speed it up so the clip is 60/120 FPS and use that.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Don't speed up a video and record it. Once you've slowed it back down the FPS of the video will be unbearable.
> Usually it's done the other way around in frag movies. Slow the clip and record it at 30, even 60 fps, then speed it up so the clip is 60/120 FPS and use that.


In the old 1.6 days, many movie makers used the startmovie command, which also explains why many old CS fragmovies that were otherwise high definition (by back-then standards) didn't have sound.

Code:



Code:


host_framerate 30
startmovie "path\in\csgo\dir" QUALITY

QUALTITY can be raw or an integer between 1-100. I think raw outputs the files as .bmp, while the integer should output it as a JPG.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> In the old 1.6 days, many movie makers used the startmovie command, which also explains why many old CS fragmovies that were otherwise high definition (by back-then standards) didn't have sound.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> host_framerate 30
> startmovie "path\in\csgo\dir" QUALITY
> 
> QUALTITY can be raw or an integer between 1-100. I think raw outputs the files as .bmp, while the integer should output it as a JPG.


you have no idea how much I miss startmovie 90 and than rendering @ 30 fps for great quality, now it's not so simple


----------



## Hefner

Anyone else unable to log into steam at the moment? Although highly unlikely, I hope I haven't been hacked


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Anyone else unable to log into steam at the moment? Although highly unlikely, I hope I haven't been hacked


Seems to be fine: https://steamstat.us/


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Seems to be fine: https://steamstat.us/


It's working now. I'm relieved. Was getting paranoid for a second there, especially after reading about DmasteR's horror hack.


----------



## w35t

This Envy TSM match is crazyyyy.


----------



## dilster97

The Butterfly knife has very nice animations.

Haven't unboxed one yet sadly. Or any knife for that matter :l


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> The Butterfly knife has very nice animations.
> 
> Haven't unboxed one yet sadly. Or any knife for that matter :l


I'm never going to bother unboxing again. I knew it was a losing battle, but after 175ish bucks spent on keys, I think I'm doing trying. If I really want a skin, I'll either work the market to make money or just buy it.

EDIT: Dang people selling their stuff. I bought a Blood in the Water even though I never use the Scout. At least I can sell it for more once the market normalizes.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm never going to bother unboxing again. I knew it was a losing battle, but after 175ish bucks spent on keys, I think I'm doing trying. If I really want a skin, I'll either work the market to make money or just buy it.
> 
> EDIT: Dang people selling their stuff. I bought a Blood in the Water even though I never use the Scout. At least I can sell it for more once the market normalizes.


Personally I think CSGO lounge betting is the safest way to get nice skins without spending too much money. As with all gambling, it is really addictive, and it was kind of taking control of my life for a while, hence why I quit.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Personally I think CSGO lounge betting is the safest way to get nice skins without spending too much money. As with all gambling, it is really addictive, and it was kind of taking control of my life for a while, hence why I quit.


I've wanted to try that but I don't know enough about teams to bet on one.


----------



## dmasteR

New Patch came out with new skins!

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/04/11845/
Quote:


> GAMEPLAY
> Fixed a bug that affected crouched movement speed.
> MISC
> Added the Chroma 2 Case.
> MAPS
> Dust2
> Fixed a bug where a spot in Long A had the wrong radar name.


----------



## lolllll117

Woah, new AWP, M4, AK, and Deagle?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> New Patch came out with new skins!
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/04/11845/


After all the reddit posts, Shahzam tweeted @csgo_dev about fixing the crouch strafe bug with scout/awp before ESEA lan and it gets done


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> After all the reddit posts, Shahzam tweeted @csgo_dev about fixing the crouch strafe bug with scout/awp before ESEA lan and it gets done


Valve are on their yearly vacation in Hawaii. I assume this patch has been ready for awhile now.


----------



## buttface420

lol !!!! got a chroma 2 case right when they came out and sold it for $20 before the price dropped !!!!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> lol !!!! got a chroma 2 case right when they came out and sold it for $20 before the price dropped !!!!


man you are like, the luckiest guy when it comes to cases!


----------



## buttface420

they are still selling for 12 bucks so play and get a free drop!


----------



## lolllll117

i got one but it's on my secondary and for some reason steam guard decided it wants me to wait 15 days before i can trade anything to my main


----------



## Wezzor

I want a new operation.








At least I have GTA V.


----------



## SheepMoose

I'm sick and tired of operations. The best thing I've gotten was worth $0.60. It's just not worth it I reckon.


----------



## chemicalfan

Not for skins, but I enjoy the challenge of the missions. Having a task to do, having an objective, is fun. Plus I enjoy the new maps in conjuction with this, it adds a bit of variety.

On the Chroma 2 case, I'm really surprised! I was expecting an new operation this week! Surely this will delay things, otherwise it's new skins on top of new skins? Also, I really love that P250 skin


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I'm sick and tired of operations. The best thing I've gotten was worth $0.60. It's just not worth it I reckon.


I mostly enjoy them because how you can compare your stats with friends but also because of the coin.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I want a new operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I have GTA V.


Is it worth the $60?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Is it worth the $60?


Definitely!
I also got it for free since CS:GO skins bought it for me.








If you don't mind not having it on Steam you can buy it much cheaper on greenmangaming.com


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Definitely!
> I also got it for free since CS:GO skins bought it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind not having it on Steam you can buy it much cheaper on greenmangaming.com


Yeah I've been debating selling my Awp asiimov (FT)/trading it for GTA V. Does it come with a CD-Key that will provide proof god forbid I get locked out of my account?


----------



## gr4474

Damn I was in a match and was asked to trade my Chroma 2 Case for a pile of nothing guns...and I did it. I was thinking, whatever, and just wanted to get back to the match. I didn't realize I had anything worth anything, but this won't ever happen again. This guy goes by these names: Freshly FallenZ(music), Freshly FallenZ, Babooshka, Praise MS, Cop! Cop! Cop!, FreshlyFallen, Jack The Ripper,
NO RESPECT, Shalashaska, FreshlyFallen (no sound)


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Yeah I've been debating selling my Awp asiimov (FT)/trading it for GTA V. Does it come with a CD-Key that will provide proof god forbid I get locked out of my account?


GMG is one of the most trusted "third party" retailers out there.








But remember, if you decide to buy from there, you won't be able to activate the key on Steam.


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice new selection of skins, think I'll try and get that Mac-10 later on when the price drops a little. I also like the Hyper Beast, but I'm not sure it beats the Cyrex.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> GMG is one of the most trusted "third party" retailers out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But remember, if you decide to buy from there, you won't be able to activate the key on Steam.


Wait, why can't I activate it on steam? I didn't mean I didn't trust GMG, I was told by dmasteR to buy a game that comes with a cd-key so if ever my account is compromised, I have proof to get it back.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Wait, why can't I activate it on steam? I didn't mean I didn't trust GMG, I was told by dmasteR to buy a game that comes with a cd-key so if ever my account is compromised, I have proof to get it back.


Ohh, my bad








Sadly the only way to get the game on Steam is if you buy it directly from the Steam store.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Ohh, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the only way to get the game on Steam is if you buy it directly from the Steam store.


That's not true of all games, I had boxed copies of UT3, Dawn of War, and L4D, and activated them all on Steam (saves having to dig the disc out each time!)


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

They are talking about GTAV.
GTAV does not use Steamworks so cant be activated on Steam.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Is it worth the $60?


Don't pay that for it. It can be bought on cdkeys.com right now for $46, there's a method to get it from gmg for $40. There's a guy selling them on reddit for $37.50 (he's out right now though)

I'm digging some of these new skins. The AK the most. It's so odd that it's a blue? I imagine it will similar in price to the Basilisk M4 once it settles. That banana 5-7 is ridiculous, who votes on these things? The M4A1 is flashy as hell, more so even than the Masterpiece, I'd use it, lol.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm never going to bother unboxing again. I knew it was a losing battle, but after 175ish bucks spent on keys, I think I'm doing trying. If I really want a skin, I'll either work the market to make money or just buy it.
> 
> EDIT: Dang people selling their stuff. I bought a Blood in the Water even though I never use the Scout. At least I can sell it for more once the market normalizes.


If thought about selling most of my 'blue grade' weapons. There's still 12 Vanguard cases i have to open but the money involved in opening them all makes me off put the openings.


----------



## buttface420

i actually LOVE the hyper beast,mac 10 neon and the new p250, i think i might gets them lol


----------



## w35t

I've seen the idle servers before, so last night when the case became available I decided to jump in one for the first time. Second round on the idle server someone got the Chroma 2 case, so I decided to leave it there overnight. It's still going, 12 hours so far, and not even a Scar contractor lol.


----------



## lolllll117

i picked up a chroma 2 while i was playing deathmatch last night and and then i left my alternate account on an idle server while i slept and got nothing.


----------



## spacetoast31

you sell the chroma2 or open it? Im not one to open cases anymore, but i feel like id be tempted to open the chroma2. Are idle servers even worth doing? ive never really bothered.My alt is for hose drunken nights but cases wouldnt hurt... lol


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd be tempted to open a Chroma 2, the weapon selection seems really good this time around, much better than the usual case with a few good Covert or Classified skins.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd be tempted to open a Chroma 2, the weapon selection seems really good this time around, much better than the usual case with a few good Covert or Classified skins.


Agreed. The skins are really nice.

Glad to see the Hyper Beast get put in.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> you sell the chroma2 or open it? Im not one to open cases anymore, but i feel like id be tempted to open the chroma2. Are idle servers even worth doing? ive never really bothered.My alt is for hose drunken nights but cases wouldnt hurt... lol


I ended up opening it. i decided it wasn't worth waiting the 15 days to trade it over to my main account. I got a field tested AK Elite build so not that bad


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm trying to sell all my stuff on OP skins at the moment. Would like to get it all sold for around $260 or $270 but the chances of that happening are slim.


----------



## lolllll117

Is anyone watching the EnVyUs matches today? screaM is playing as a sub today and he is headshotting literally everyone! Including his teammates


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I ended up opening it. i decided it wasn't worth waiting the 15 days to trade it over to my main account. I got a field tested AK Elite build so not that bad


Nice! It's good to see that even the more common skins look sweet, the Deagle, P250 and AK all look cool.


----------



## funkmetal

I think that this is the first case where I actually like all the skins from it


----------



## _^MeRcY

Hey guys, I have a question for some of y'all that may play this game in SLI. Do any of you that run a 120hz or 144hz display have any issues with 970's or 980's in SLI? I am looking at a new build and am trying to gauge if I go with a single Titan x versus going with gtx 980's in SLI since they're going around for 400-450 right now.


----------



## LDV617

From what I had heard SLI doesnt play nice with GO

That's about all I can offer


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> From what I had heard SLI doesnt play nice with GO
> 
> That's about all I can offer


I would assume the same. Considering how CSGO is. The inherent microstutter involved with SLI and Crossfire would definitely be noticed in CSGO, which is why I haven't actually used my second card in a very long time.... I only enable SLI if I'm playing other games like Skyrim, BF4, etc.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I ended up opening it. i decided it wasn't worth waiting the 15 days to trade it over to my main account. I got a field tested AK Elite build so not that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! It's good to see that even the more common skins look sweet, the Deagle, P250 and AK all look cool.
Click to expand...

I agree. CS really needed an AK that looks cool and isn't rare to rival the M4a1's Blood tiger and to make a stattrak AK that might eventually cost less than $50









I like all the skins in this case. there isn't a single one i would be annoyed to get. that being said i'd really like the new M4


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question for some of y'all that may play this game in SLI. Do any of you that run a 120hz or 144hz display have any issues with 970's or 980's in SLI? I am looking at a new build and am trying to gauge if I go with a single Titan x versus going with gtx 980's in SLI since they're going around for 400-450 right now.


Running SLI 780Ti's here on my Sig Rig "Black Dragon" with no issues.


----------



## SheepMoose

Dmaster, Zemco, you guys sell keys right? What's the going rate?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Dmaster, Zemco, you guys sell keys right? What's the going rate?


I'm also interested in knowing, as i might be contacting you guys within the next few weeks for a lot of keys.


----------



## chemicalfan

How reliable is Steam Analyst for skin/key prices when you get down to the 1-2 key range? Like, if it says 1 key, is it worth trying to get the item for 1 key? I ask, because I'm looking at an M4A4 X-Ray MW, and it's right on the borderline between 1 & 2 keys, and that's only due to the downpricing of skins in the wake of Chroma 2's release. Am I better off just getting a single item for 4 keys, then trading down for 3-4 lesser items?

Or should I just get cases & open them with the keys, then use the Steam Market to buy/sell the stuff?


----------



## w35t

Keys can generally be purchased for ~$1.80/ea


----------



## agsz

Anyone playing GTA V? I need a partner to make some $$$


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Anyone playing GTA V? I need a partner to make some $$$


I'm gonna be playing most of the day, dmaster probably will as well. Go ahead and add psycho29388 on social club if you want.


----------



## chemicalfan

Anyone heard any news about the next Gfinity tournament? The last one had the lineup posted up around a month before, and now it's a month before the next one. 90% sure I'm gonna get a ticket to the final









Would you choose to sit on the front row, or further back? I'm guessing there's a stage, and the floor seats are below it.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm gonna be playing most of the day, dmaster probably will as well. Go ahead and add psycho29388 on social club if you want.


Sent


----------



## AcEsSalvation

PsYcHo and agsz, there is a PC GTAV crew that I've put together. I could add you guys to the crew.
I hate linking other threads... but at least you could find more people to play with there.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> PsYcHo and agsz, there is a PC GTAV crew that I've put together. I could add you guys to the crew.
> I hate linking other threads... but at least you could find more people to play with there.


Plus it doesn't spam up the CSGO thread









How are the ESEA finals going?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Plus it doesn't spam up the CSGO thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the ESEA finals going?


Hasn't started yet.









All-Star Match starts in 40 mins!


----------



## Cloudy

Man, LG looking rough against Titan.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> Man, LG looking rough against Titan.


I've been at the point i'm surprised if a NA team does well against a EU team. :/


----------



## agsz

Has anyone with an NVIDIA card updated to the 350.12 drivers?


----------



## jameyscott

Is there a guide to betting on teams?

From your profile on steam @dmasteR I see that you are a betting God. I'd like to learn so I can eventually get the skins I want without paying out of pocket. I really want a Karambit Blue Gem but they're so expensive.


----------



## MasterBillyQuizBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> false
> They are not aiming to make the game more realistic. They want all guns to be used equally... which they also tried in Source with the Dynamic Weapon Pricing (which I nominate for the most thoughtless patch for a CS game ever).
> I think balancing the weapons are a better way to go about it.
> In 1.6, the weapons were honestly pretty stale. There were basically 6 guns in use: Glock, USP, Deagle, AK, M4A4, AWP. On occassion you'd see the Scout, but it was expensive, and the AK/M4 would generally be a better buy anyway.
> 
> The Scout today is a really good buy, but has always been a good buy in GO since it was always way faster than the AWP, but not a guaranteed one-shot kill against kevlar (which the Scout wasn't at all in previous iterations of CS btw). I do think we will see more use of the Scout on main AWP'ers, because of the changes and the moneyerformance ratio not being as strong for the AWP on aggressive gameplay.
> 
> The M4 is fine with the guns being separated. They have different strong points catering to different playstyles.


So as a guy who's experience runs from 1.3 through source with a long break in between Source and GO, would you recommend I just play around with all the guns and see which fits me best?

I just started into CS again and honestly I was just buying the usual AK/M4 USP/Glock combos because that's what I knew.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBillyQuizBoy*
> 
> So as a guy who's experience runs from 1.3 through source with a long break in between Source and GO, would you recommend I just play around with all the guns and see which fits me best?
> 
> I just started into CS again and honestly I was just buying the usual AK/M4 USP/Glock combos because that's what I knew.


Ive been playing since 1.5, didn't play source much and was out for almost 5 years till just recently. It wasnt bad adjusting.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Is there a guide to betting on teams?
> 
> From your profile on steam @dmasteR I see that you are a betting God. I'd like to learn so I can eventually get the skins I want without paying out of pocket. I really want a Karambit Blue Gem but they're so expensive.


There's no guides really.

No one is successful at betting on CSGOLounge will teach anyone how to bet. The best advice I can give you learn the teams, and how they play. What are the team strengths/weaknesses. Watch as many matches as possible. If you're not actively watching CS:GO matches and keeping up with the teams, you won't be successful at betting. I see too many new bettors who look at the scores and assume a team is in poor shape because they got beat earlier in the day/week 16-2, but if you were to actually watch the match, you would realize the match was insanely close.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's no guides really.
> 
> No one is successful at betting on CSGOLounge will teach anyone how to bet. The best advice I can give you learn the teams, and how they play. What are the team strengths/weaknesses. Watch as many matches as possible. If you're not actively watching CS:GO matches and keeping up with the teams, you won't be successful at betting. I see too many new bettors who look at the scores and assume a team is in poor shape because they got beat earlier in the day/week 16-2, but if you were to actually watch the match, you would realize the match was insanely close.


Thanks, I figured as much. If only I had the time. I guess I'll just continue to buy what I like when it is at a lower price than normal.


----------



## chemicalfan

You get better value buying keys for reputable traders, then trading those for skins, than using the Marketplace. By some 25% on bigger ticket items ($15+)


----------



## buttface420

what are the best items for betting? should i just stock pile keys to bet? i just lost my chameleon on aces vs flipside smh


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBillyQuizBoy*
> 
> So as a guy who's experience runs from 1.3 through source with a long break in between Source and GO, would you recommend I just play around with all the guns and see which fits me best?
> 
> I just started into CS again and honestly I was just buying the usual AK/M4 USP/Glock combos because that's what I knew.


Sure, try them all. I don't think there are any actually useless guns.
Personally I don't like the XM1014 (auto shotty) because it's inaccurate, and the P90 because of the reduced kill reward compared to other SMGs.

The kill reward is what sets apart the other guns, and makes them worth buying. If you're good with the shotguns, the extra kill reward (3x) can pay for the weapon itself and then some if you just get 2 kills.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> what are the best items for betting? should i just stock pile keys to bet? i just lost my chameleon on aces vs flipside smh


You can bet with most things that are tradable. Even the crappiest skins.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBillyQuizBoy*
> 
> So as a guy who's experience runs from 1.3 through source with a long break in between Source and GO, would you recommend I just play around with all the guns and see which fits me best?
> 
> I just started into CS again and honestly I was just buying the usual AK/M4 USP/Glock combos because that's what I knew.


If you want to play competitively you should stick to AK / m4 and whatever pistol is OP that current patch.

Eat the pennies quizboy


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> You get better value buying keys for reputable traders, then trading those for skins, than using the Marketplace. By some 25% on bigger ticket items ($15+)


What would be the easiest way of doing this? I've decided only to buy a skin or two each time I rank up as a "treat" for myself.

Edit: speaking of rank up... I got gn2. pretty happy. It feels nice to see myself improve with each game in both technique and game sense and then be rewarded for it. Now to figure out which skin(s) I want to buy as a treat.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What would be the easiest way of doing this? I've decided only to buy a skin or two each time I rank up as a "treat" for myself.
> 
> Edit: speaking of rank up... I got gn2. pretty happy. It feels nice to see myself improve with each game in both technique and game sense and then be rewarded for it. Now to figure out which skin(s) I want to buy as a treat.


AWP Dragon Lore and StatTrak M4A1-S Hyper Beast.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> AWP Dragon Lore and StatTrak M4A1-S Hyper Beast.


Nah, he needs to go for the AWP Dragon Lore, Stat Trak M4A4 Howl and Stat Trak AK-47 Fire Serpent. Might as well go for a Karambit Fade while he's at it


----------



## chemicalfan

If you don't have a knife, defo get one (assuming you already have an AK & M4 skin)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If you don't have a knife, defo get one (assuming you already have an AK & M4 skin)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> AWP Dragon Lore and StatTrak M4A1-S Hyper Beast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Nah, he needs to go for the AWP Dragon Lore, Stat Trak M4A4 Howl and Stat Trak AK-47 Fire Serpent. Might as well go for a Karambit Fade while he's at it


Psh, fade? What are you smoking? Karambit black pearl!

Nah, I got a p250 Muertos and a tec-9 toxic.

I'm waiting for the prices to normalize for the chroma 2 skins I want.

I picked up a knife the other day. Got a butterfly night. And yes, already have a m4 dragon king and AK jaguar.


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What would be the easiest way of doing this? I've decided only to buy a skin or two each time I rank up as a "treat" for myself.
> 
> Edit: speaking of rank up... I got gn2. pretty happy. It feels nice to see myself improve with each game in both technique and game sense and then be rewarded for it. Now to figure out which skin(s) I want to buy as a treat.


Right now (or atleast a day ago) is a good time to buy older skins. By that I mean anything that is not in the current Chroma 2 case. The market is currently in a "recession" due to people selling their skins for GTA 5, combined with the new case items.

You can actually make money this way by playing the market, it's how I built my $1.5k+ inventory. But for now you can rest assured that you are buying skins at a pretty good price.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Psh, fade? What are you smoking? Karambit black pearl!
> 
> Nah, I got a p250 Muertos and a tec-9 toxic.
> 
> I'm waiting for the prices to normalize for the chroma 2 skins I want.


Only Doppler I want is a Karambit or M9 Sapphire. But for now my collection will do. Currently enjoying my new 90/10 True Karambit Fade I got recently


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Only Doppler I want is a Karambit or M9 Sapphire. But for now my collection will do. Currently enjoying my new 90/10 True Karambit Fade I got recently


The only knife I really want is a Karambit or Bayonet Blue Gem, but money...


----------



## Paradigm84

Price of the Cyrex has dropped as expected, it would be a good time to get one if you're interested.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The only knife I really want is a Karambit or Bayonet Blue Gem, but money...


Yeah, Blue Jems are stupid expensve


----------



## Gunfire

Welp, first Chroma 2 case and I got a nice Doppler Gut knife









Was pretty stoked to say the least


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Psh, fade? What are you smoking? Karambit black pearl!
> 
> Nah, I got a p250 Muertos and a tec-9 toxic.
> 
> I'm waiting for the prices to normalize for the chroma 2 skins I want.
> 
> I picked up a knife the other day. Got a butterfly night. And yes, already have a m4 dragon king and AK jaguar.


Ruby/Sapphire > Black Pearl. I'm not a huge fan of the Black Pearl, plus I own a Ruby myself









Got a few new knifes today...

StatTrak™ Bayonet | Slaughter Factory New
Huntsman Knife | Slaughter Factory New
Huntsman Knife | Slaughter Minimal Wear
Bayonet | Blue Steel Well Worn
Bayonet | Case Hardened Field Tested
Karambit | Fade Factory New
Karambit | Night Minimal Wear


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ruby/Sapphire > Black Pearl. I'm not a huge fan of the Black Pearl, plus I own a Ruby myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few new knifes today...
> 
> StatTrak™ Bayonet | Slaughter Factory New
> Huntsman Knife | Slaughter Factory New
> Huntsman Knife | Slaughter Minimal Wear
> Bayonet | Blue Steel Well Worn
> Bayonet | Case Hardened Field Tested
> Karambit | Fade Factory New
> Karambit | Night Minimal Wear


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ruby/Sapphire > Black Pearl. I'm not a huge fan of the Black Pearl, plus I own a Ruby myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few new knifes today...
> 
> StatTrak™ Bayonet | Slaughter Factory New
> Huntsman Knife | Slaughter Factory New
> Huntsman Knife | Slaughter Minimal Wear
> Bayonet | Blue Steel Well Worn
> Bayonet | Case Hardened Field Tested
> Karambit | Fade Factory New
> Karambit | Night Minimal Wear


Look at @dmasteR showing us up again


----------



## Aventadoor

Got my first Chroma 2 case today and got a Stattrak MAC-10 Neon Rider FN!!!


----------



## Sikkamore

VP vs Fnatic in the ESEA finals. And the worst map for competitive is being played -_-


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> VP vs Fnatic in the ESEA finals. And the worst map for competitive is being played -_-


Yep.. I think Virtus Pro picked it though lol.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Got my first Chroma 2 case today and got a Stattrak MAC-10 Neon Rider FN!!!


Nice!
I just want a Hyper Beast


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep.. I think Virtus Pro picked it though lol.


Kind of figured lol


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Nice!
> I just want a Hyper Beast


Have you seen the creators whole portfolio? http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=404798836

I've never liked a gun finish more...


----------



## LDV617

that five seven is 10/10 im surprised that wasn't picked.

the tongue as a trigger is sexyy


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Nice!
> I just want a Hyper Beast
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the creators whole portfolio? http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=404798836
> 
> I've never liked a gun finish more...
Click to expand...











Can all of those make it into the game? Plz Volvo?
I need that Five-seven!


----------



## JaH FeRgO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can all of those make it into the game? Plz Volvo?
> I need that Five-seven!


I just want the AWP! :'D (this coming form a dedicated AWPer/2nd support)


----------



## chemicalfan

Personally, I think they should make an AWP Cyrex, that would look sweet









And a case hardened!!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

INB4

*Queen of Blue Gem AWP CH!!!! 99% blue scope!! 5000k no lowball or highball or block and -rep ))*


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaH FeRgO*
> 
> Hey guys anyone know of a good website for trading other than CS GO Lounge?


OPskins.com


----------



## funkmetal

I finally made it. I guess it's time for me to go full ESEA or CEVO now


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Friend opens chroma 2 case, gets FN Bayonet Doppler. Does steam just throw something decent at you every $600 you spend to lure you back in for another round of spending


No it doesn't, from experience.

Also I am really considering a voice_enable 0 as a default when solo queuing... as pleasant as it is to be raged at by people with anger issues.

Got trolled by some guy saying he was going to report me for grieving because he thought I got him killed by the other team. The rest of that match was him bottom fragging and me just telling him that he has anger issues, I'll never understand people that will say "I am going to report you for trolling", right after they say they are going to murder you in real life....


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> No it doesn't, from experience.
> 
> Also I am really considering a voice_enable 0 as a default when solo queuing... as pleasant as it is to be raged at by people with anger issues.
> 
> Got trolled by some guy saying he was going to report me for grieving because he thought I got him killed by the other team. The rest of that match was him bottom fragging and me just telling him that he has anger issues, I'll never understand people that will say "I am going to report you for trolling", right after they say they are going to murder you in real life....


Just stop playing MM xD


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Just stop playing MM xD


That will likely be what I do, I float around in MG1 area, so the queues are full of smurfs, babies, and people that think everyone is hacking when they have a good round/match.


----------



## buttface420

i have met some people on csgo with terrible issues. we were in a game and the enemy team picked up a lead of 7-1 so the second best player on our team (i was first) decided to knife team mates with the bomb to take half thier life and would purposely throw the bomb between the car and wall in dust so no one could get it. we would clear a site to plant he'd run away with the bomb. tried voting him off but he had one friend on the team who wouldnt vote kick him who would also troll the bomb. he kept shooting me just enough to not kill me.....

so i raged and blew his freaking face off with a nova and took the cool down.


----------



## lolllll117

Stuff like that happens in MM. Just report him for Griefing and try to queue with some friends.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> That will likely be what I do, I float around in MG1 area, so the queues are full of smurfs, babies, and people that think everyone is hacking when they have a good round/match.


It gets worse all the way until LE, then it's 50/50 you have good games are you have a rager/hacker/esea reject on karma cleanup.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can all of those make it into the game? Plz Volvo?
> I need that Five-seven!


The creator is working on a AK next


----------



## Rickles

I have never seen an overwatch for someone being reported for griefing, granted I've only watched like 20 or so.. I really just think it blacklist that person from matching with you.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Wait, why can't I activate it on steam? I didn't mean I didn't trust GMG, I was told by dmasteR to buy a game that comes with a cd-key so if ever my account is compromised, I have proof to get it back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I have never seen an overwatch for someone being reported for griefing, granted I've only watched like 20 or so.. I really just think it blacklist that person from matching with you.


Ive seen one or two overwatch matches with a griefier.

I dont think reporting a person for griefing stops them from matchign with you.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Just stop playing MM xD


This. Most pros don't even have 100 MM wins. Play 3rd party leagues (except faceit, people are really toxic there)


----------



## jameyscott

I really need to look into third party leagues, but I'm still going to play MM with my friends. What rank would you guys suggest to start looking into third party leagues? I know rank doesn't matter all that much, but it's a good ball park, isn't it?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really need to look into third party leagues, but I'm still going to play MM with my friends. What rank would you guys suggest to start looking into third party leagues? I know rank doesn't matter all that much, but it's a good ball park, isn't it?


Meh, not really. I jumped into ESEA after a week or two of MM when I got CS:GO in July 2014, I think I was DMG, not sure. I got stomped at first, but you'll progress faster.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Meh, not really. I jumped into ESEA after a week or two of MM when I got CS:GO in July 2014, I think I was DMG, not sure. I got stomped at first, but you'll progress faster.


I know I have a lot to work on before joining. My shot is off constantly and my sprays are terrible. I think once I get can passed that I'll give it a try.

I get by with my map knowledge and game sense. I'm sneaky beaky like.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really need to look into third party leagues, but I'm still going to play MM with my friends. What rank would you guys suggest to start looking into third party leagues? I know rank doesn't matter all that much, but it's a good ball park, isn't it?


Good question.
I think good point to start to think aboud third party leagues is DMG.
I'm MGE right now (promoted just yesterday, that was surprise for me, since i've lost 3/5 MM and tied in last game), i'm playing with group of BF fans (we in same conference since BF3 launch), and 10-13 of them have csgo, so random toxic MM players aren't a problem, despite i'm russian (and yes, most russians I know hate playing with russians, and if they've got russians they trying to force them to at least try to speak english, and if they cant, they block communications).
So based on my experience of playing with LEM and Supreme, based on their opinion about value of different csgo ranks and premade of those ranks (tn my conference 1 supreme, 1 LEM, 2 MGE, 3 MG1-MG2, 4-7 NOVAs and 1 SEM), DMG - is a line between players, who takes whole this MM thing serious, and those, who just trying to have fun. I'm not saying that silvers to MG2 are not serious in their attempts to CSGO, I'm saying that it's barely possible, that those "I play for fun, lol" are able to pass DMG. And I guess, since over DMG players taking game more serious, possibility of getting bad and/or toxic players in solo queue is drassically lower.
So based on this, I think third party leagues are full of toxic players at pre-DMG ranks aswell.

but it's just my theory, right now, i'm fine with MM.


----------



## w35t

This guy offered me his fade he thinks is worth the world for about $500 worth of my inventory. My reply:

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/Capture.jpg.html


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, stupid offer, that knife is only worth like 140k depending on fade percentage.


----------



## LDV617

Our first match up in the RGN open is Mostly Harmless xD

This should be fun..

dmasteR do you have any tips while playing against them? I have never even watched one of their games.


----------



## chemicalfan

Wouldn't worry about it too much, they're mostly harmless....


----------



## Nurfed

Hey,

this is my build from about a year ago - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/hfVRbv

I'm currently getting about 200-240 fps on esea at 1920. Is there anyone else who has a similar build who can confirm that's about right? I feel like I'm getting lower FPS than I should. I see builds older than mine all the time running at higher FPS. Any tips on how to increase it? or which parts I can swamp for a big boost?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Our first match up in the RGN open is Mostly Harmless xD
> 
> This should be fun..
> 
> dmasteR do you have any tips while playing against them? I have never even watched one of their games.


No idea. I haven't played competitively over a full season and their roster has changed quite a few times since. They're nothing special though, they're were a Mediocre Main team, and a low end Premier team when I watched one of their matches that were on Lounge. When I was playing and we scrimmed them we would always destroy them. They were lucky to get more than 5 rounds on us.


----------



## lolllll117

Do you ever plan on finding a team and rejoining the competitive scene dmasteR?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Do you ever plan on finding a team and rejoining the competitive scene dmasteR?


Why bother when he can make fat stacks from stealing skins from kids on CSGO Jackpot.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Do you ever plan on finding a team and rejoining the competitive scene dmasteR?


I'm done. I don't plan on playing competitively anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why bother when he can make fat stacks from stealing skins from kids on CSGO Jackpot.


Jackpot is a lot of fun I must say haha.









Acquiring 7 knifes in under 20 mins.... It was most definitely fun until I reformatted the same night haha.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why bother when he can make fat stacks from stealing skins from kids on CSGO Jackpot.


I don't have a big enough inventory to make anything if i tried to use CS:GO jackpot. in fact, i'd likely just lose all my stuff. but i can only imagine how fun that would be








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm done. I don't plan on playing competitively anymore.


Awww that's too bad. I wish i played CS:GO back when you were still doing it competitively just so i could watch you play against people your level


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No idea. I haven't played competitively over a full season and their roster has changed quite a few times since. They're nothing special though, they're were a Mediocre Main team, and a low end Premier team when I watched one of their matches that were on Lounge. When I was playing and we scrimmed them we would always destroy them. They were lucky to get more than 5 rounds on us.


Word, good confidence booster right there. They are the #1 seeded team in this tourny and if will most likely be our hardest game all tournament. If we upset them I'll be thrilled.


----------



## lolllll117

is this match going to be streamed? can you give me a heads-up/stream link?


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Jackpot is a lot of fun I must say haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acquiring 7 knifes in under 20 mins.... It was most definitely fun until I reformatted the same night haha.


I'd say you're doing it right, win big and leave


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nurfed*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> this is my build from about a year ago - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/hfVRbv
> 
> I'm currently getting about 200-240 fps on esea at 1920. Is there anyone else who has a similar build who can confirm that's about right? I feel like I'm getting lower FPS than I should. I see builds older than mine all the time running at higher FPS. Any tips on how to increase it? or which parts I can swamp for a big boost?


I would say there is definitely something not right there. Others can chime in as well. You are playing at 1920x1080 and only getting 200-240fps? What are your ingame settings? Do you have VSR enabled for your 290? What drivers are you currently on?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nurfed*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> this is my build from about a year ago - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/hfVRbv
> 
> I'm currently getting about 200-240 fps on esea at 1920. Is there anyone else who has a similar build who can confirm that's about right? I feel like I'm getting lower FPS than I should. I see builds older than mine all the time running at higher FPS. Any tips on how to increase it? or which parts I can swamp for a big boost?


I have similar config (except slightly cheaper parts) - xeon e3 1230 v3 (basically same, but ~300-400mhz slower) 16gbddr3 R9 290 shapphire vapor-x, Just now started with no bots, and got up to 400 fps on dust II, and 200-240fps on de_train. but I have only 60hz1080p and I am not that type of person, who can see the difference between 70+ and 400+ fps on 60hz.


----------



## agsz

Anyone here who's purchased a new gaming mouse before: did you feel like there was a 'break-in' period? The skates are really fast at first, I've heard of aftermarket mouse skates needing to be broken in, but not sure about brand new mice.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Anyone here who's purchased a new gaming mouse before: did you feel like there was a 'break-in' period? The skates are really fast at first, I've heard of aftermarket mouse skates needing to be broken in, but not sure about brand new mice.


When i went from a regular cheap office mouse to a proper one i did need some time to get used to it indeed.


----------



## Tagkaman

Does anyone know anything about Five-Seven Case Hardeneds? This one is a BS one I got from betting the other day and I think it looks quite good: can anyone put an approx value on it?


----------



## chemicalfan

I think zemco is a bit of a whiz with case hardened stuff, if he doesn't reply to this post, then drop him a PM


----------



## w35t

oooops


----------



## COMBO2

Just a quick question guys, what's the average rank around here?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *COMBO2*
> 
> Just a quick question guys, what's the average rank around here?


Reddit seems to have leaked onto OCN.

We have players from all ranks here.


----------



## chemicalfan

Do we have any Silver 1's here? Thought I was pretty much bottom of the shop?


----------



## Wezzor

I am Supreme for the moment but normally LEM is my main rank.


----------



## w35t

MG2/MGE, DMG might as well be a unicorn. Need legit people to queue up with!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Nova Master here.


----------



## gonX

I'm Legendary Eagle right now, but I feel like I could hit LEM fairly easy. I've been playing a lot lately, so I think it's bound to happen.


----------



## funkmetal

LE here. There was a list in the OP a long time ago. Think it was removed because of phishing accounts adding people on the list became an issue


----------



## LDV617

Currently DMG but haven't played mm in a long time


----------



## lolllll117

I'm currently nova master


----------



## dmasteR

Global Elite. Ranks don't hold much value though in the large scheme of things. The CS:GO ELO compared to say DOTA2/League ELO/MMR system is just awful. Those who play DOTA2/League will understand. Even if you're Global Elite, it doesn't mean you can play at the pro level. The pro/semi-pro level and MM Global Elite are VERY different skill wise.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Global Elite. Ranks don't hold much value though in the large scheme of things. The CS:GO ELO compared to say DOTA2/League ELO/MMR system is just awful. Those who play DOTA2/League will understand. Even if you're Global Elite, it doesn't mean you can play at the pro level. The pro/semi-pro level and MM Global Elite are VERY different skill wise.


Valvo plz dota2 MMR for csgo

LoL probably has the best ranking / elo system though. If you get up to challenger / diamond / gm then you are well on your way to validate yourself as a true competitor.

In cs you need to jump through hoops to validate yourself in any possible way.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Global Elite. Ranks don't hold much value though in the large scheme of things. The CS:GO ELO compared to say DOTA2/League ELO/MMR system is just awful. Those who play DOTA2/League will understand. Even if you're Global Elite, it doesn't mean you can play at the pro level. The pro/semi-pro level and MM Global Elite are VERY different skill wise.


This. Try explaining it to kids, Hell, even ADULTS, on CS:GO though. They have a hissy fit and say that you know nothing about CS:GO lol

I'm a DMG but my rank is gone due to inactivity. MM IMO is crap and you fully realize how bad it is when you join another league.


----------



## lolllll117

At this point i'm quite aware of how bad it is, but i can't help myself from playing it anyway


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Does anyone know anything about Five-Seven Case Hardeneds? This one is a BS one I got from betting the other day and I think it looks quite good: can anyone put an approx value on it?
> 
> [IMG


probs 3 plus keys


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> At this point i'm quite aware of how bad it is, but i can't help myself from playing it anyway


I hear ya. I complained and moaned about it but never took the time to sign up for any other league. MM was just convenient and you get matched up with people in your skill range. But really CEVO doesn't take long at all and you can hop into a match immediately. Also, a big thing, is that you'll learn a lot/play different maps. My friend just signed up for ESEA and said that the monthly fee is worth it by far.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I hear ya. I complained and moaned about it but never took the time to sign up for any other league. MM was just convenient and you get matched up with people in your skill range. But really CEVO doesn't take long at all and you can hop into a match immediately. Also, a big thing, is that you'll learn a lot/play different maps. My friend just signed up for ESEA and said that the monthly fee is worth it by far.


I have a CEVO account, but i'm very unfamiliar with the system and haven't played a single match on it yet









http://cevo.com/member/279405/


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I have a CEVO account, but i'm very unfamiliar with the system and haven't played a single match on it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cevo.com/member/279405/


CEVO is a hit or miss kind of thing. Sometimes you start a game and it goes great, nobody leaves, and the game is finished. Other times, you start a game, one team starts completely stomping the other, and people from the losing team start to leave.

CEVO is like this because it has a massive variety of skill levels. Half of the people there are silvers that want to be cool (no offense to silvers) but know they are not good enough for ESEA. The silvers are where the rage quitters come from (usually).

CEVO works fine for me because I am around the middle of the skill range (MG2).

My brother on the other hand thinks CEVO is toxic because he is actually good and destroys everyone he plays in CEVO.


----------



## Rickles

I'm MG1 but I float between nova4 - DMG depending on who I am playing with recently.

Today I unboxed a hyper beast FT


----------



## el gappo

Been going *real hard* with the prince of tickrate in matchmaking just now. Seems like everyone on my friends list has been ranking up so I thought id join in on the fun









Are any of the Euiros planning on going to I-Series this summer? Have 3 together right now, looking for 2 more


----------



## lolllll117

now that you mention it, all my friends are ranking up all of a sudden.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> now that you mention it, all my friends are ranking up all of a sudden.


Thinking the VAC wave was bigger than usual (More of a Tsunami as opposed to the usual gentle splash) and left a bit of a vacuum at the higher ranks that everyone is scrambling to fill.


----------



## lolllll117

ah that would make sense. although my last game there was a guy who was walling and on inspection of the replay he wasn't trying to hide it at all (prefiring all the corners, always went the direction the bomb carrier was going, only peeked when we weren't looking) but i guess you can't catch them all


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> probs 3 plus keys


Thanks man.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Been going *real hard* with the prince of tickrate in matchmaking just now. Seems like everyone on my friends list has been ranking up so I thought id join in on the fun


Invite me whenever you're playing. I'll help you rank up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Are any of the Euiros planning on going to I-Series this summer? Have 3 together right now, looking for 2 more


Pay my plane ticket then sure


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> now that you mention it, all my friends are ranking up all of a sudden.


Played a few spinbotters over a month ago, still no wins added, i'm at 99, so I'd notice. Also, when I go to View Scoreboard, than click a player in the match to view their profile, it never loads their profile









edit: They finally opened. Last match, I knew one was cheating, and possibly 2 others, but they weren't consistent. The amazing one I knew was cheating still isn't VAC'd, but the other 2 were VAC'd; one today, one 6 days ago. No wins added though?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Played a few spinbotters over a month ago, still no wins added, i'm at 99, so I'd notice. Also, when I go to View Scoreboard, than click a player in the match to view their profile, it never loads their profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: They finally opened. Last match, I knew one was cheating, and possibly 2 others, but they weren't consistent. The amazing one I knew was cheating still isn't VAC'd, but the other 2 were VAC'd; one today, one 6 days ago. No wins added though?


You don't get the wins. The game results get reversed, like you never played it at all.


----------



## w35t

Anyone here know anything about karambit doppler pricing? I have a phase 4 with about 80-90% blue and want to trade for a phase 2 (pink). Most people seem to want a lot more for those. I just feel like the phases should all be about the same.


----------



## Paradigm84

There's no reason they should be about the same, they're not all equally desirable in the same way not all Case Hardened, Slaughter or Crimson Web knives are equally desirable.


----------



## Rickles

And to expand on the above; there is no easy way to set a price on the more desirable patterns. Just use the common, or unliked ones as a baseline and go from there. This is also why I like the blue steel knives, that and they generally look darker than a "night" skin...


----------



## wes1099

Wow. I just watched some kid get VAC banned and CEVO banned in a CEVO pug.


----------



## el gappo

Cloud 9 actually making roster changes!







http://www.hltv.org/news/14809-cloud9-release-shahzam-semphis

-Shazzam -Semphis "I'm sorry Kory"

+Freakazoid +????

Freakazoid accidentally flashed some C9 emails on stream, got caught by reddit and is freaking out on stream right now


----------



## PsYcHo29388

About time an NA team wakes up from their deep twitch sleep.


----------



## dmasteR

EnvyUS vs NiP in Quad OT. 30 - 30


----------



## el gappo

That was a real crazy game.

On top of this and his performances the past few months.... Xizt is my pick for player of the year so far. His Rifle has improved SO much! Cant remember the last time I saw Friberg entry frag, xizt is putting him out of a job!






He had a really clutch ace with negative HP just before this too, don't think there's a video up yet.

It took TSM a 4 team tournament to finally reach the finals but it should be a great game. Always a fun series between those 2


----------



## delledonne

Xizt's 1v3 clutch in round 65 was insane, such a great match.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> That was a real crazy game.
> 
> On top of this and his performances the past few months.... Xizt is my pick for player of the year so far. His Rifle has improved SO much! *Cant remember the last time I saw Friberg entry frag*, xizt is putting him out of a job!


Yeah, Friberg is one of my favorite players, but he's been disappointing lately.


----------



## Gunfire

Welp, finally got my 10th comp match done and I got Nova 2! I have no idea how high that is but I feel pretty accomplished for doing that with randos


----------



## Tagkaman

What just happened on inferno nV vs fnatic...? The whole server just died...


----------



## agsz

Anyone purchase Tiger Gaming's replacement mouse skates? Apparently they're OEM, made in same factory as Razer and what not..


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Anyone purchase Tiger Gaming's replacement mouse skates? Apparently they're OEM, made in same factory as Razer and what not..


I suggest the hotline gaming mouse skates from takasta on ebay. There are a couple different types, and he suggests the '0.6mm competition grade'. They are pretty nice. I have some more coming today. Just make sure that you put them on top of the stock mouse feet.


----------



## spacetoast31

It only took 300 wins... but YAY lol.


Cellphone pics in the dark, reminding you always to rebind your screenshot key lol.

Speaking of binds... how many of you use bind keys for just about everything? And better yet, how many times have you bought the wrong thing or accidentally bought based on habit

f1 ak/m4
f2 mp7
f4 kit
f5 p250
f6 p90
f8 aug/sg
f9 smoke
f10 flash
x armor or armor/helm
c grenade
v fire for both teams

and im not gonna lie, ive bought an m4/ak on accident 2nd round a few times lol.


----------



## semencmoz

scream, maikelele, rain, skytten, fox in one team. scream and maikelele in first place. just wow, cant wait to see this.
Quote:


> Speaking of binds... how many of you use bind keys for just about everything? And better yet, how many times have you bought the wrong thing or accidentally bought based on habit


i'e used binds with css and 1.6. in csgo buymenu is good enough to not to use any binds. Actually I saw many times when pros used just menu and mouse to buy stuff. in this aspect volvo did actually good job.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> i'e used binds with css and 1.6. in csgo buymenu is good enough to not to use any binds. Actually I saw many times when pros used just menu and mouse to buy stuff. in this aspect volvo did actually good job.


Its not bad but i find myself accidentally buying a scout sometimes if i buy an m4 when i go to buy my scout as i came from 1.6 so that and when it comes to buying someone it is easier. I have no faults with the menu itself i just have habits ya know.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I suggest the hotline gaming mouse skates from takasta on ebay. There are a couple different types, and he suggests the '0.6mm competition grade'. They are pretty nice. I have some more coming today. Just make sure that you put them on top of the stock mouse feet.


I could of sworn you're not supposed to put them on top of the old ones? .65mm is the specs for the OEM Razer skates I thought.. These are the ones I bought: eBay Link - Unless I was delusional, I thought these were OEM. It's from the same seller you mentioned.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> It only took 300 wins... but YAY lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellphone pics in the dark, reminding you always to rebind your screenshot key lol.
> 
> Speaking of binds... how many of you use bind keys for just about everything? And better yet, how many times have you bought the wrong thing or accidentally bought based on habit
> 
> f1 ak/m4
> f2 mp7
> f4 kit
> f5 p250
> f6 p90
> f8 aug/sg
> f9 smoke
> f10 flash
> x armor or armor/helm
> c grenade
> v fire for both teams
> 
> and im not gonna lie, ive bought an m4/ak on accident 2nd round a few times lol.


I just have a bind for a full buy for myself and for an AWP for someone on my team if I have lots of money to spare. I've accidentally bought an extra AWP for the team more than once.


----------



## el gappo

The Xizt POV!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I could of sworn you're not supposed to put them on top of the old ones? .65mm is the specs for the OEM Razer skates I thought.. These are the ones I bought: eBay Link - Unless I was delusional, I thought these were OEM. It's from the same seller you mentioned.


He referred me to 



 when I asked about this. Putting the new skates on top of the old ones makes the liftoff distance even higher, so the mouse stops tracking as soon as you pick it up. I just put new skates on top of the old ones on two mouse's and they still work beautifully. If you put the new skates on top of the old ones and you have issues, you should try using the surface calibration tool in razer synapse, or play around with the liftoff distance setting until things start working.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I just have a bind for a full buy for myself and for an AWP for someone on my team if I have lots of money to spare. I've accidentally bought an extra AWP for the team more than once.


I haven't tried buy binds yet, but I might want to. It might fix my problem of occasionally buying something stupid. The only issue is that I have a 60% keyboard and I don't have any easy to reach keys that I can bind things to. Maybe I will put it in my FN layer or something.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I haven't tried buy binds yet, but I might want to. The only issue is that I have a 60% keyboard and I don't have any easy to reach keys that I can bind things to. Maybe I will put it in my FN layer or something.


I use the quickfire rapid, no keypad. Look a bit higher and youll see what i use for binds. It just revolves around my left hand basically. all quick reach.

NIP is qetting rekt :/
and honestly, i could care less if NIP wins but i would haveexpected a better game than this...


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> I use the quickfire rapid, no keypad. Look a bit higher and youll see what i use for binds. It just revolves around my left hand basically. all quick reach.
> 
> NIP is qetting rekt :/
> and honestly, i could care less if NIP wins but i would haveexpected a better game than this...


I don't even have dedicated FN keys. I have to hit FN + number keys for F keys, but it might still work. I have FN where caps lock should be, so I think I may be able to do it all with my left hand.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I don't even have dedicated FN keys.


do you not have normal F1 F2 F3 keys? and you still have extra letters on your keyboard
you can always buy a 5dollar usb keypad and put it on the left side of your keyboard.
you dont have to have FN keys or a keypad to do buy binds. pick some keys that you dont use for anything else and youre good to go


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> do you have normal F1 F2 F3 keys? and letters on your keyboard? lol
> you can always buy a 5dollar usb keypad and put it on the left side of your keyboard.
> you dont have to have FN keys or a keypad to do buy binds. pick some keys that you dont use for anything else and youre good to go


Nope, I don't have FN keys. Chop off anything above the number row and anything to the right of return key and that is what I have. I built the keyboard myself and I wanted it to be small so that I didn't have to reach so far for my mouse if the keyboard was centered with the monitor, and I needed it to be small song can take it places. I can also map any key to do anything I want since the microcontroller is reprogrammable. I have been wanting a USB numpad for a while but I haven't been able to get a mechanical one at a good price.


----------



## spacetoast31

is a mechanical one needed for buy binds though? i mean i have one myself and its not mechanical, it actually feels like a laptop key pad, but just to use temporarily only when you play (just slide it back and forth from a hidden location? when needed. I only use mine for when i ever decide to do my homework on my PC


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> is a mechanical one needed for buy binds though? i mean i have one myself and its not mechanical, it actually feels like a laptop key pad, but just to use temporarily only when you play (just slide it back and forth from a hidden location? when needed. I only use mine for when i ever decide to do my homework on my PC


No, you can use binds on any keyboard mate.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> No, you can use binds on any keyboard mate.


well, i was referring to his situation, i know you dont need one. im saying, does he require a mechnaical key pad just for him to use it for a bunch of binds, or could he deal with using a membrane style keypad


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I just have a bind for a full buy for myself and for an AWP for someone on my team if I have lots of money to spare. I've accidentally bought an extra AWP for the team more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried buy binds yet, but I might want to. It might fix my problem of occasionally buying something stupid. The only issue is that I have a 60% keyboard and I don't have any easy to reach keys that I can bind things to. Maybe I will put it in my FN layer or something.
Click to expand...

I just use O and P for the binds, they're sufficiently out of the way to not be hit accidentally, but easy enough to find quickly.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It only took 300 wins... but YAY lol.
> 
> 
> Cellphone pics in the dark, reminding you always to rebind your screenshot key lol.
> 
> Speaking of binds... how many of you use bind keys for just about everything? And better yet, how many times have you bought the wrong thing or accidentally bought based on habit
> 
> f1 ak/m4
> f2 mp7
> f4 kit
> f5 p250
> f6 p90
> f8 aug/sg
> f9 smoke
> f10 flash
> x armor or armor/helm
> c grenade
> v fire for both teams
> 
> and im not gonna lie, ive bought an m4/ak on accident 2nd round a few times lol.


I have all my binds on my keypad. here's my list:

Code:



Code:


bind "KP_INS" "buy vesthelm; buy vest"
bind "KP_END" "buy nova"
bind "KP_DOWNARROW" "buy famas; buy galil"
bind "KP_PGDN" "buy aug; buy sg553"
bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy deagle"
bind "KP_5" "buy m4a1; buy ak47"
bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy awp"
bind "KP_HOME" "buy hegrenade"
bind "KP_UPARROW" "buy flashbang"
bind "KP_PGUP" "buy smokegrenade"
bind "KP_MULTIPLY" "buy SSG08"
bind "KP_MINUS" "buy decoy"
bind "KP_PLUS" "buy molotov; buy incendiarygrenade"
bind "KP_ENTER" "buy defuser"
bind "KP_DEL" "buy tec9"

after looking at this though, i could definitely rebind some things since i don't ever buy an aug or sg553.
and yes, i've accidentally bought an AWP a few times without having enough money for armor/nades


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I have all my binds on my keypad. here's my list:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bind "KP_INS" "buy vesthelm; buy vest"
> bind "KP_END" "buy nova"
> bind "KP_DOWNARROW" "buy famas; buy galil"
> bind "KP_PGDN" "buy aug; buy sg553"
> bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy deagle"
> bind "KP_5" "buy m4a1; buy ak47"
> bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy awp"
> bind "KP_HOME" "buy hegrenade"
> bind "KP_UPARROW" "buy flashbang"
> bind "KP_PGUP" "buy smokegrenade"
> bind "KP_MULTIPLY" "buy SSG08"
> bind "KP_MINUS" "buy decoy"
> bind "KP_PLUS" "buy molotov; buy incendiarygrenade"
> bind "KP_ENTER" "buy defuser"
> bind "KP_DEL" "buy tec9"
> 
> after looking at this though, i could definitely rebind some things since i don't ever buy an aug or sg553.
> and yes, i've accidentally bought an AWP a few times without having enough money for armor/nades


I only have the aug and its equivalent assigned for a few of my friends and for the occasional dm warmup and i use it noscoped sicne its so bad lol. but i will admit, the nights that im off my game with the m4/ak i will use it but im more likely to go with a p90 and play aggressively.

I actually did that last night though, awp no armor for life! lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I just use O and P for the binds, they're sufficiently out of the way to not be hit accidentally, but easy enough
> 
> to find quickly.


HAHAHA OP your binds are over powered. I find that amusing as some others may find me to be stupid for thinking so lol. im binding the rek9 to O and the Awp to P when i get on later. OP will be my new combo buy lol


----------



## zemco999

http://imgur.com/ppw3K


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ppw3K


very nice ive yet to receive anything from any big event :/


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> very nice ive yet to receive anything from any big event :/


I didn't receive any of them







bought/traded for all


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> is a mechanical one needed for buy binds though? i mean i have one myself and its not mechanical, it actually feels like a laptop key pad, but just to use temporarily only when you play (just slide it back and forth from a hidden location? when needed. I only use mine for when i ever decide to do my homework on my PC


It can be done on any keyboard, butI have to use a mechanical keyboard. More like I refuse to use a rubber dome keyboard. I do lots of typing and gaming, and mechanical keys feel so much better than rubber domes.


----------



## jameyscott

There is this one for 32 bucks. It has Cherry MX blue according to the reviews.


----------



## lolllll117

Made it up to MG1


----------



## chemicalfan

Starting to get cheesed off with trading, nothing seems straight forward. I'm chasing sub-1k skins, or skins worth a bit more than 1k, and it's a nightmare to get what I want. People keep adding extra stuff to the trade (from my side), or overpricing stuff (asking for 2k when the value is more like 1.5k in money terms). Might end up selling the keys on the market and just buying the items with Steam cash. Sucks to have to pay Steam's fees, but at least I get what I want for a better price (plus, there are bargains to be had on Steam if you're quick enough on the click)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Starting to get cheesed off with trading, nothing seems straight forward. I'm chasing sub-1k skins, or skins worth a bit more than 1k, and it's a nightmare to get what I want. People keep adding extra stuff to the trade (from my side), or overpricing stuff (asking for 2k when the value is more like 1.5k in money terms). Might end up selling the keys on the market and just buying the items with Steam cash. Sucks to have to pay Steam's fees, but at least I get what I want for a better price (plus, there are bargains to be had on Steam if you're quick enough on the click)


If you think that's bad, I've sent out offers that overpaid by around 5 or 10 bucks and they still declined. I'm wasn't trading a hundred 1k skins either, it was 3 $15-$20 skins, popular ones at that.


----------



## Rickles

I get to a certain point then sell skins and buy games, seems to work nicely. I keep a few that I like, but the ones that I really like I sell. Got $70 from my hyperbeast.


----------



## funkmetal

Finally got around to making an album of my common use play skins



http://imgur.com/b5KgD


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Starting to get cheesed off with trading, nothing seems straight forward. I'm chasing sub-1k skins, or skins worth a bit more than 1k, and it's a nightmare to get what I want. People keep adding extra stuff to the trade (from my side), or overpricing stuff (asking for 2k when the value is more like 1.5k in money terms). Might end up selling the keys on the market and just buying the items with Steam cash. Sucks to have to pay Steam's fees, but at least I get what I want for a better price (plus, there are bargains to be had on Steam if you're quick enough on the click)


There's browser add-ons that automatically buy the item you want once it gets to the price you want. Highly recommended.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> There's browser add-ons that automatically buy the item you want once it gets to the price you want. Highly recommended.


Firefox? Care to hook me up?


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Firefox? Care to hook me up?


I use Steam Trader Helper, which is a chrome extension. Surely there are similar ones for firefox, just none that I know off.


----------



## jameyscott

I ranked up again! Gold Nova Master now.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I ranked up again! Gold Nova Master now.


I actually played a few valve MM games this weekend, might actually go for global elite now that I have a rank again


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I actually played a few valve MM games this weekend, might actually go for global elite now that I have a rank again


Nice! I'll be pretty happy to just hit MG. I've come to the realization that this is a game, and I need to treat it like one. With that mindset, I've been playing a lot better as of late. A week ago I was GN1.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*


Yeah, I find it hard not to get pissed off when playing competitively, because I don't open this game to lose, and I always get people who throw on my team


----------



## chemicalfan

Speaking as someone who sucks, maybe they're not throwing, maybe they just suck?


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Yeah, I find it hard not to get pissed off when playing competitively, because I don't open this game to lose, and I always get people who throw on my team


At your skill level, i dont see why anybody would be throwing at all? Even at my MGE, i feel like the games are given more full attention.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Yeah, I find it hard not to get pissed off when playing competitively, because I don't open this game to lose, and I always get people who throw on my team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At your skill level, i dont see why anybody would be throwing at all? Even at my MGE, i feel like the games are given more full attention.
Click to expand...

probably to derank because of how intense the competition is at GE?


----------



## Wezzor

Shouldn't the next operation be close now?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Shouldn't the next operation be close now?


I doubt it considering vanguard just closed a little while ago and they added the chroma 2


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Shouldn't the next operation be close now?


We've probably got about a month to wait, due to Chroma 2. If they release the new op now before the Chroma 2 skins & cases have settled down naturally, it'd create a bit of chaos in the market. Don't forget, Valve are about making money from skins, so they're not gonna shoot themselves in the foot. Even if the users are getting hacked off with the delay - that doesn't affect their bottom line.


----------



## spacetoast31

I really wish they would be kind enough to share a teaser of the new to come maps
They should bring cpl_mill back to the game!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

INB4 the active duty pool is reduced to Militia and Assault. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> INB4 the active duty pool is reduced to Militia and Assault. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


lol militia and italy are 2 maps that me and my group like to play periodically and we always get a win. I got on late last night and everyone was getting off so i only got in one game and it ended up being italy. lol and a win. Gotta love it! Militia is such a good map i just wish people liked it the way i do lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Shouldn't the next operation be close now?


Should be soon. Valve was on their yearly vacation in Hawaii for two weeks I believe about two weeks ago.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Shouldn't the next operation be close now?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be soon. Valve was on their yearly vacation in Hawaii for two weeks I believe about two weeks ago.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah i forgot that gaben takes the whole company to hawaii once a year


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> lol militia and italy are 2 maps that me and my group like to play periodically and we always get a win. I got on late last night and everyone was getting off so i only got in one game and it ended up being italy. lol and a win. Gotta love it! Militia is such a good map i just wish people liked it the way i do lol


That's the same technique used by the vertiglobals, play a lesser-known map and destroy people solo-queueing.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's the same technique used by the vertiglobals, play a lesser-known map and destroy people solo-queueing.


Sorta like the #mistglobal from operation breakout ?


----------



## lolllll117

http://www.hltv.org/news/14850-esl-and-esea-to-host-1-million-league

Things are getting big guys.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/14850-esl-and-esea-to-host-1-million-league
> 
> Things are getting big guys.


Was just about to post this. Fantastic news from ESEA/ESL Collaborating!









I knew this was in the works when Turtle Entertainment began (ESL/ESEA Collab) lots of perpetration to start this by the looks of it considering Turtle Entertainment awhile back.


----------



## el gappo

500K Penny league LANs!


----------



## lolllll117

Pasha just got a competitive ban for killing moe


----------



## HOTDOGS

Anybody Nova 4 or up want o matchmake? I'm trying to fill a loby with some friends. Just message me you steam ID. I'm aslo on OCN steam chat at the moment.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Release Notes for 4/28/2015
> 28 APR 2015 -
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Fixed a few cases where reserve ammo was shared between multiple weapons. All weapons now individually handle their own reserve ammo.
> - sv_autobuyammo now defaults to 0.
> - If a player spawns with a smoke grenade in classic competitive, it counts toward their maximum smoke grenade purchases for that round (i.e., they cannot purchase a second smoke grenade).
> - Fixed HE grenade particle system drawing improperly sometimes with other particle systems (like smokes volumes).
> [MISC]
> - Added 10 new community sticker offers, and a new community sticker capsule featuring work by Enfu.
> - Added support for alternative voice communication codecs. While running a server, use +sv_voicecodec vaudio_celt to use the CELT voice codec, instead of the Speex codec which is used by default.
> - Added support for Phong on world materials. See Train for examples of such materials.


That was a big patch for stickers.....


----------



## agsz

CELT voice codec is what Mumble uses right? So maybe in-game voice won't cancel out gun shots/footsteps for me now?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Release Notes for 4/28/2015
> 28 APR 2015 -
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Fixed a few cases where reserve ammo was shared between multiple weapons. All weapons now individually handle their own reserve ammo.
> - sv_autobuyammo now defaults to 0.
> - If a player spawns with a smoke grenade in classic competitive, it counts toward their maximum smoke grenade purchases for that round (i.e., they cannot purchase a second smoke grenade).
> - Fixed HE grenade particle system drawing improperly sometimes with other particle systems (like smokes volumes).
> [MISC]
> - Added 10 new community sticker offers, and a new community sticker capsule featuring work by Enfu.
> - Added support for alternative voice communication codecs. While running a server, use +sv_voicecodec vaudio_celt to use the CELT voice codec, instead of the Speex codec which is used by default.
> - Added support for Phong on world materials. See Train for examples of such materials.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a big patch for stickers.....
Click to expand...

Dumb patches like these make me feel glad I haven't played in a few weeks now.

Cashing out is a long process but hey, atleast im getting $300 out of it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Dumb patches like these make me feel glad I haven't played in a few weeks now.
> 
> Cashing out is a long process but hey, atleast im getting $300 out of it.


Yeah, I made $550 off of CS which I put towards car parts, but I still play occasionally.


----------



## lolllll117

Car parts are always fun too









I really want a Bride Vios racing seat for my MR2, but they cost like $800 for the real thing


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm hoping that Train patch makes it playable, average fps drops 20-25 for me on that map


----------



## Cloudy

C9 just made me so hyped right now.

http://cloud9.gg/news/welcome-skadoodle-freakazoid-swag


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudy*
> 
> C9 just made me so hyped right now.
> 
> http://cloud9.gg/news/welcome-skadoodle-freakazoid-swag


Can't open at work, what's the gist of it? Link suggests that Skadoodle, Freakazoid (who looked crap on stream the other day, bottom fragged twice), and Swag are joining Cloud9?!? Would be awesome! I thought Swag was banned though?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't open at work, what's the gist of it? Link suggests that Skadoodle, Freakazoid (who looked crap on stream the other day, bottom fragged twice), and Swag are joining Cloud9?!? Would be awesome! I thought Swag was banned though?


Yes. Swag is "analyst", I assume he will sort of be like a coach/watching other team's demos and stuff.

It wouldn't surprise me if n0thing or Freak retire and Swag takes their spot when he gets unbanned.
Quote:


> It is with great pleasure that Cloud9 CS:GO brings to you the roster update that the international CS:GO community has been waiting for. Going further into 2015, it is crucial to our organization and the North American CS:GO scene that we make waves, not splashes. Cloud9 is excited to present to you the lineup and staff that will propel the North American scene back to where it belongs.
> 
> Cloud9 CS:GO
> 
> Ryan "fREAKAZOiD" Abadir
> 
> Tyler "Skadoodle" Latham
> 
> Sean "[email protected]" Gares
> 
> Jordan "n0thing" Gilbert
> 
> Michael "shroud" Grzesiek
> 
> Braxton "swag" Pierce (Analyst)
> 
> Tres "stunna" Saranthus (Manager)
> 
> Fulfilling our 5-man roster are Ryan "fREAKAZOiD" Abadir and Tyler "Skadoodle" Latham. fREAKAZOiD is thrilled to be coming back into top-tier competitive play after some time off from an injury. Skadoodle, famous for his incredible AWP talents will also be joining us after a brief time as a free agent. Lastly, we will be bringing on Braxton "swag" Pierce as our analyst to help ensure the roster's performance and success. All three are part of North America's best and are ready to take Cloud9 CS:GO to the next level.
> 
> "There are few words that can accurately express the amount of revitalization going on within the Cloud9 camp. In fREAKAZOiD and Skadoodle, we have two players with the most obvious goal to win first and foremost. I look at the hunger to succeed as an extremely essential key to success going forward with any player. These players aren't out for themselves, but for the common good of bringing titles back to NA." said Tres "stunna" Saranthus, manager of Cloud9 CS:GO. "In Pierce, I see one of the world's best competitors and with him a vast knowledge of competitive experience. I cannot think of a former professional player more capable of helping to guide this team to where it needs to be."
> 
> Once again, we are grateful to our supporters and fans for sticking with us. Cloud9 CS:GO is very much looking forward to bringing a new level of intensity that all of North America can rally behind us with.
> 
> For more news and announcements from Cloud9 G2A, follow us on twitter at @cloud9gg and Facebook at http://facebook.com/cloud9gg.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> CELT voice codec is what Mumble uses right? So maybe in-game voice won't cancel out gun shots/footsteps for me now?


Mumble uses Opus, which does everything CELT does, except better. CELT was actually integrated into Opus later on, so we can all wonder whether Valve is actually using Opus or still using CELT.


----------



## tristanbear

Is the crashing issue fixed now? Everybody in my ESEA pug was crashing until eventually everyone crashed and we won. When I went into a community server I crashed 3 times in about an hour timespan and so did some other people.


----------



## Nurfed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I would say there is definitely something not right there. Others can chime in as well. You are playing at 1920x1080 and only getting 200-240fps? What are your ingame settings? Do you have VSR enabled for your 290? What drivers are you currently on?


Everything is pretty much on high. I can't find VSR - I googled it but I don't know where it is in amd settings? I have the latest audio and graphics card drivers.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nurfed*
> 
> Everything is pretty much on high. I can't find VSR - I googled it but I don't know where it is in amd settings? I have the latest audio and graphics card drivers.


i use 1920x1080 with everything maxed out, and run 299 constant. i dont remember what it was when i took the limiter off. i know i have vsync off, and i understand youre using ati so im not familiar with their dashboard anymore. just take a screenshot of your video settings page and post it


----------



## tristanbear

By the way guys, if anyone wants to play add me from the steam group. My steam name is Sph1nX


----------



## jameyscott

I need a new group of friends to play with... And a new account to play with my other friends... I just looked at my last 5 matches with then and they are all bottom fragging and we only won one because I am GNM(now GN3) and they are GN1...


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I need a new group of friends to play with... And a new account to play with my other friends... I just looked at my last 5 matches with then and they are all bottom fragging and we only won one because I am GNM(now GN3) and they are GN1...


you dont need a new account to play with others, just simply play casual games or even the free version of faceit, if your rank is your concern. Or simply get in to matches with other people before your friends ask. You may even be better off soloing a bit till you can truly find your own real rank. mesning, you cant find your proper skill group if youre playing against a bunch of lower level players. either play against better or the like.

So, just curious, i have a 20 slot 128tick community competetive server. It wasnt cheap. Id like to see it get some more use... if anyone is interested feel free to occupy it. Theres always bots in there till there are 10 people. (if there are 7 people on the server there will be 3 bots) My former 1.6 community wanted to try to get things back like they were but simply arent active enough.

There are some custom maps on there as well.

but here is the IP 173.234.139.115:27015

also heres this Im MGE and my usual group consists of either MGE or DMG the occasional mg2, for those who like to MM
http://steamcommunity.com/id/spaceghost31/


----------



## jameyscott

Rank isn't so much of a concern to me. I mean, I'll have GNM back tonight no problem. It's just none of of us are having fun for obvious reasons. I may try put faceit. I didn't know there was a free version. I definitely don't want to be play MM forever. It's just so toxic, but I want to find my true skill level before putting cash down on cevo or the like.


----------



## lolllll117

I'm pretty sure both CEVO and Faceit can be played for free


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Rank isn't so much of a concern to me. I mean, I'll have GNM back tonight no problem. It's just none of of us are having fun for obvious reasons. I may try put faceit. I didn't know there was a free version. I definitely don't want to be play MM forever. It's just so toxic, but I want to find my true skill level before putting cash down on cevo or the like.


You can play CEVO for free. Esea is the only one that requires you to pay as far as I know


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'm pretty sure both CEVO and Faceit can be played for free


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> You can play CEVO for free. Esea is the only one that requires you to pay as far as I know


One sweet I'll check it out then. I've heard good things about cevo. I got my rank back. Solo queueing can be either really good or really bad... Luckily my rank up game I had some good teammates.


----------



## jacobrjett

anyone want to add me? i need more buddies to play with only got a couple

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006023302/


----------



## jameyscott

New Zealand? D: I doubt the ping would be acceptable to play with. Sorry man.


----------



## agsz

Anyone notice any sound issues since the update? I have voice_scale set to '.1' and it's extremely loud and in-game sounds such as gun shots and footsteps are just extremely low. rip sound


----------



## jameyscott

No, but I can no longer talk in lobbies after the update.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No, but I can no longer talk in lobbies after the update.


Yea its annoying. We just use my mumble server for lobbying.


----------



## lolllll117

is there something wrong with the community market? i keep on seeing weapon skins for sale in the 2 million dollar range


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> is there something wrong with the community market? i keep on seeing weapon skins for sale in the 2 million dollar range




Nothing wrong. Time to sell now


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Too bad it's only steam money but still...I could buy like a a million keys and retire before I even finish high school [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°̲̅)̲̅


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Too bad it's only steam money but still...I could buy like a a million keys and retire before I even finish high school [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°̲̅)̲̅


Too bad Steam Wallet has a limit as to how much you can have on it.


----------



## lolllll117

it does? what's the limit?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> it does? what's the limit?


$500 USD.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Too bad it's only steam money but still...I could buy like a a million keys and retire before I even finish high school [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°̲̅)̲̅
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Steam Wallet has a limit as to how much you can have on it.
Click to expand...

Well, if the market is broken, whos to say the limit isn't broken too?









Doesn't matter though, chances are the IRS would be all over that type of operation.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Well, if the market is broken, whos to say the limit isn't broken too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter though, chances are the IRS would be all over that type of operation.


The IRS can be all over it. I'll pay my taxes happily


----------



## Shanenanigans

Immunity keeping up and passing Liquid. It's gonna be terrible for the NA scene if this happens considering they have so much more exposure than the Australians.


----------



## semencmoz

Is there any place where people trades skins with stickers applied?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> Is there any place where people trades skins with stickers applied?


You can search on the market or on csgl. I don't know what you're interested in but I actually have a candy apple glock with a hellraisers 2014 katowice holo sticker (~$60 atm i believe) on it i'm trading.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> You can search on the market or on csgl. I don't know what you're interested in but I actually have a candy apple glock with a hellraisers 2014 katowice holo sticker (~$60 atm i believe) on it i'm trading.


i'm just sold every .05$ scrab from my inventory and again started wondering about how to sale/trade my skins with stickers. i don't really wand to do it right now, but it's good to have second plan.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> i'm just sold every .05$ scrab from my inventory and again started wondering about how to sale/trade my skins with stickers. i don't really wand to do it right now, but it's good to have second plan.


Stickers once applied to skins aren't typically worth anymore than a skin without stickers. Rare situations this isn't true.

Stickers are a PERSONAL customization to the gun. People like myself don't care for any stickers and would remove the stickers anyway.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> People like myself don't care for any stickers and would remove the stickers anyway.


This

When stickers first released I thought it was the greatest thing to add for customization.
"I can now make my gun look unique from everyone else's by plastering unicorns and troll faces all over it! Sweet!"

A few months after more and more released...
"Why the hell did I spend $4 on these..."


----------



## jameyscott

Not a fan of stickers at all. I like the look of the guns I buy and stickers ruin it for me. I also don't like when people leave them up when they put them on the market because it can hide the wear.


----------



## daav1d

The VAC ban wave is doing some magic, ranked back to GE with this match streak.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> The VAC ban wave is doing some magic, ranked back to GE with this match streak.


ya im about to rank up to MG1...yay


----------



## LDV617

Sooo close to supreme


----------



## lolllll117

900 hours in and i just reached MG1 the other day









I was playing a casual match and someone had the username "Boosting for skins - add for info". About half way through that match someone on the other team got really butthurt about how he was "begging for money" and wouldn't stop talking trash to him over chat. It was pretty funny and i recorded most of it


----------



## gonX

HAHAHAHA I'm crying.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA I'm crying.


The whole stream has been hilarious. The majority of it isn't fit for OCN though


----------



## LDV617

A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> The whole stream has been hilarious. The majority of it isn't fit for OCN though


Thorin the other day... Big hands.. Omg . Lol


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA I'm crying.


I saw that one live


----------



## Paradigm84

So confused right now, I used to be Gold Nova Master, then I didn't play for a month and lost my rank. Just now I played 1 game and did average (for me, 10 kills 12 deaths), and ranked up to Master Guardian 2.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So confused right now, I used to be Gold Nova Master, then I didn't play for a month and lost my rank. Just now I played 1 game and did average (for me, 10 kills 12 deaths), and ranked up to Master Guardian 2.


Huge ban wave hit, so some of the games you may haveost prior were most likely reverted and your win to gain your rank back would've probably brought you to that rank. I'm still not sure, if when you earn your rank back, it goes based on that game which I doubt, or if it goes based on picking up here you left off in a sense. My buddy bottom fragged and got his DMG back on that win. So I assume its just picking up


----------



## lolllll117

NiP just went 16-1 against TSM on inferno


----------



## Swag

Hey guys

Just wondering, are any of y'all having an issue with CSGO and "VAC Authentication Error"? I got this randomly yesterday. I played a few games before that (around 5) without any issues but all of a sudden it did it. Then I wasn't able to go back into the game.

It was not a pleasant feeling, but I wanted to ask y'all if you guys had the same issue or know a fix.

Thanks


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Just wondering, are any of y'all having an issue with CSGO and "VAC Authentication Error"? I got this randomly yesterday. I played a few games before that (around 5) without any issues but all of a sudden it did it. Then I wasn't able to go back into the game.
> 
> It was not a pleasant feeling, but I wanted to ask y'all if you guys had the same issue or know a fix.
> 
> Thanks


After tonights awesome 3 **** haxor games, apparently theres something going on. One guy was called out by his teammates which one was streaming as well, Called him for the works, autolock, triggerbot, and walls. He was still a ****ty player but it was nearly impossible to get him 1v1. Ban waves almost seem pointless sometimes. I wish i had the extra money for esea. How are the free cevo and faceit servers and games


----------



## Swag

CEVO and FACEIT are decent for their servers. I personally played on CEVO more than FACEIT, but that's because it was a bit more prominent than FACEIT a year back (for me at least). I prefer ESEA servers just because I've been a member with them for quite some time. Apart from this, CEVO servers are not bad. However, I truly do not like the new ESEA MM system. It is complete garbage.

Well the problem is, I'm not hacking nor are any of my teammates. I know this because we had a small LAN party at my house and I can clearly see all their screens. Now the problem is, this keeps happening and I consulted Dr. Google and he said that many different people are experiencing the same thing. Steam has replied to their concerns, however, without much action. They say that you can just follow these 5 simple, easy steps and restart your PC to revert back to normal. I tried it and did everything, however, I did not get it fixed. I just got kicked out a couple minutes ago and now I was forced to "abandon" the game due to the 3 minute time limit expiring. This is where I'm thankful I have 10 copies of CSGO so I can get kicked out and still play after my friends finish that game without having to wait the ban time.


----------



## agsz

Anybody have a DxRacer or MaxNomic? Was looking at this DxRacer chair, since there's 15% off at the moment.


----------



## pez

Figured I'd pop in and chat you guys up a bit and ask a question or two.

I played Source for years, but not on any type of competitive level. I honestly loved Source for all the game mods and such (i.e. Gungame, Surf, Soccer, even glass maps). However, the friend I played with got me into GO and I'm loving playing competitive. I believe I've played around 60-70 games and have won 49 with a few ties in there. I'm at GN3 right now, but my problem currently is the user-base. Now I realize how bad the user-base can be coming from Source, but I'm looking for a bit of guidance in avoiding 12-15 year-olds calling me the n-word constantly, and in general getting trolled by my own team because they don't want to put in any effort, or don't care because they're smurfing.

I'd expect this behavior in casual, but in comp it's a bit excessive. I've been told it starts to taper off as you rank up, but I guess I'm mainly looking for times to avoid playing or misc info like that. I try to play with people I've played with before and that helps a great deal, but it's not always an option.

Also, I'm looking for any tips on configs that you guys might use and find to be really good. Right now I'm only running a few commands for my crosshair and enabling raw input. I've pretty much got my sensitivity how I like (around 2-2.25) at 1800DPI, but any other tips or tricks are appreciated. I'm going to start looking into those nade training guide soon, but I learn a bunch even from playing with better players.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> CEVO and FACEIT are decent for their servers. I personally played on CEVO more than FACEIT, but that's because it was a bit more prominent than FACEIT a year back (for me at least). I prefer ESEA servers just because I've been a member with them for quite some time. Apart from this, CEVO servers are not bad. However, I truly do not like the new ESEA MM system. It is complete garbage.
> 
> Well the problem is, I'm not hacking nor are any of my teammates. I know this because we had a small LAN party at my house and I can clearly see all their screens. Now the problem is, this keeps happening and I consulted Dr. Google and he said that many different people are experiencing the same thing. Steam has replied to their concerns, however, without much action. They say that you can just follow these 5 simple, easy steps and restart your PC to revert back to normal. I tried it and did everything, however, I did not get it fixed. I just got kicked out a couple minutes ago and now I was forced to "abandon" the game due to the 3 minute time limit expiring. This is where I'm thankful I have 10 copies of CSGO so I can get kicked out and still play after my friends finish that game without having to wait the ban time.


Verify your game cache, this fixed it for me. If not I'd try a complete reinstall.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Figured I'd pop in and chat you guys up a bit and ask a question or two.
> 
> I played Source for years, but not on any type of competitive level. I honestly loved Source for all the game mods and such (i.e. Gungame, Surf, Soccer, even glass maps). However, the friend I played with got me into GO and I'm loving playing competitive. I believe I've played around 60-70 games and have won 49 with a few ties in there. I'm at GN3 right now, but my problem currently is the user-base. Now I realize how bad the user-base can be coming from Source, but I'm looking for a bit of guidance in avoiding 12-15 year-olds calling me the n-word constantly, and in general getting trolled by my own team because they don't want to put in any effort, or don't care because they're smurfing.
> 
> I'd expect this behavior in casual, but in comp it's a bit excessive. I've been told it starts to taper off as you rank up, but I guess I'm mainly looking for times to avoid playing or misc info like that. I try to play with people I've played with before and that helps a great deal, but it's not always an option.
> 
> Also, I'm looking for any tips on configs that you guys might use and find to be really good. Right now I'm only running a few commands for my crosshair and enabling raw input. I've pretty much got my sensitivity how I like (around 2-2.25) at 1800DPI, but any other tips or tricks are appreciated. I'm going to start looking into those nade training guide soon, but I learn a bunch even from playing with better players.


There really isn't away to avoid that without a 5 man queue IMO. Also you're sensitivity sounds a bit high to me. Maybe I just prefer lower sensitivity but I play at 2.5 at 250dpi.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> There really isn't away to avoid that without a 5 man queue IMO. Also you're sensitivity sounds a bit high to me. Maybe I just prefer lower sensitivity but I play at 2.5 at 250dpi.


I figured as much...I'll just have to find a consistent 4 or 5 people to play with







.

Also, if it means anything, I started from a point of about 5 or 6 and worked my way down to that. It's just what feels right ATM. I may move it down even further week by week now. Before I was moving it a notch at a time every few rounds, then every game, and now I've left it while adjusting to the new mouse. My new mouse is a claw grip which I'm liking a lot, so I feel I need a certain bit of speed there still.

From some of the console commands I've seen, it looks like you can adjust sensitivity in a certain direction? For instance, my flick shots to the right are a little weak as I'm right handed and my mouse position is pretty straight-on. However, I see that can be remedied by using the mouse at an angle with a different forearm/wrist position. I've seen some people do it, and I feel that may be better in the long run over trying to diddle with the 'little things'.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## jameyscott

I've had a lot less games with that type of nonsense at Gold Nova Master. When I ranked down (playing games with friends if a lower rank) I instantly had crap games until I hit Gold Nova Master again.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Figured I'd pop in and chat you guys up a bit and ask a question or two.
> 
> I played Source for years, but not on any type of competitive level. I honestly loved Source for all the game mods and such (i.e. Gungame, Surf, Soccer, even glass maps). However, the friend I played with got me into GO and I'm loving playing competitive. I believe I've played around 60-70 games and have won 49 with a few ties in there. I'm at GN3 right now, but my problem currently is the user-base. Now I realize how bad the user-base can be coming from Source, but I'm looking for a bit of guidance in avoiding 12-15 year-olds calling me the n-word constantly, and in general getting trolled by my own team because they don't want to put in any effort, or don't care because they're smurfing.
> 
> I'd expect this behavior in casual, but in comp it's a bit excessive. I've been told it starts to taper off as you rank up, but I guess I'm mainly looking for times to avoid playing or misc info like that. I try to play with people I've played with before and that helps a great deal, but it's not always an option.
> 
> Also, I'm looking for any tips on configs that you guys might use and find to be really good. Right now I'm only running a few commands for my crosshair and enabling raw input. I've pretty much got my sensitivity how I like (around 2-2.25) at 1800DPI, but any other tips or tricks are appreciated. I'm going to start looking into those nade training guide soon, but I learn a bunch even from playing with better players.


Finding people to team up with makes matchmaking much more enjoyable in my opinion, solo-queuing can be a nightmare. You could either add people from here, or friendly players you encounter solo-queuing.

That sensitivity also seems high, but if you're accurate then you shouldn't have to lower it any more.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I figured as much...I'll just have to find a consistent 4 or 5 people to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, if it means anything, I started from a point of about 5 or 6 and worked my way down to that. It's just what feels right ATM. I may move it down even further week by week now. Before I was moving it a notch at a time every few rounds, then every game, and now I've left it while adjusting to the new mouse. My new mouse is a claw grip which I'm liking a lot, so I feel I need a certain bit of speed there still.
> 
> From some of the console commands I've seen, it looks like you can adjust sensitivity in a certain direction? For instance, my flick shots to the right are a little weak as I'm right handed and my mouse position is pretty straight-on. However, I see that can be remedied by using the mouse at an angle with a different forearm/wrist position. I've seen some people do it, and I feel that may be better in the long run over trying to diddle with the 'little things'.
> 
> Thanks for the comment.


lower your sens to 1, 400dpi and just play deathmatch for 3 days to get used to it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I figured as much...I'll just have to find a consistent 4 or 5 people to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, if it means anything, I started from a point of about 5 or 6 and worked my way down to that. It's just what feels right ATM. I may move it down even further week by week now. Before I was moving it a notch at a time every few rounds, then every game, and now I've left it while adjusting to the new mouse. My new mouse is a claw grip which I'm liking a lot, so I feel I need a certain bit of speed there still.
> 
> From some of the console commands I've seen, it looks like you can adjust sensitivity in a certain direction? For instance, my flick shots to the right are a little weak as I'm right handed and my mouse position is pretty straight-on. However, I see that can be remedied by using the mouse at an angle with a different forearm/wrist position. I've seen some people do it, and I feel that may be better in the long run over trying to diddle with the 'little things'.
> 
> Thanks for the comment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> lower your sens to 1, 400dpi and just play deathmatch for 3 days to get used to it.


You do not need to play with it THAT low, especially for someone that is used to high sens. I play at 3 sens (400 DPI). Hiko for example plays at 3.8 or somewhere around there.

I do agree that you should lower you sensitivity though, pez. Lower DPI would be better so you are used to low sense outside of game (and in other games) too, but if you are stuck at 1800 I would recommend going down to at least 1. For context, 1 at 1800 = 4.5 at 400.

And no, you do not want different sensitivity for different directions, that will completely screw up your muscle memory. You just need practice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Anybody have a DxRacer or MaxNomic? Was looking at this DxRacer chair, since there's 15% off at the moment.


My brother has one. It's soooooo comfortable. I wish I could afford a decent chair.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Figured I'd pop in and chat you guys up a bit and ask a question or two.
> 
> I played Source for years, but not on any type of competitive level. I honestly loved Source for all the game mods and such (i.e. Gungame, Surf, Soccer, even glass maps). However, the friend I played with got me into GO and I'm loving playing competitive. I believe I've played around 60-70 games and have won 49 with a few ties in there. I'm at GN3 right now, but my problem currently is the user-base. Now I realize how bad the user-base can be coming from Source, but I'm looking for a bit of guidance in avoiding 12-15 year-olds calling me the n-word constantly, and in general getting trolled by my own team because they don't want to put in any effort, or don't care because they're smurfing.
> 
> I'd expect this behavior in casual, but in comp it's a bit excessive. I've been told it starts to taper off as you rank up, but I guess I'm mainly looking for times to avoid playing or misc info like that. I try to play with people I've played with before and that helps a great deal, but it's not always an option.
> 
> Also, I'm looking for any tips on configs that you guys might use and find to be really good. Right now I'm only running a few commands for my crosshair and enabling raw input. I've pretty much got my sensitivity how I like (around 2-2.25) at 1800DPI, but any other tips or tricks are appreciated. I'm going to start looking into those nade training guide soon, but I learn a bunch even from playing with better players.


Competitive is nothing but another name for Casual. There's nothing very competitive in the "Comp game mode". It's just a basic 5vs5 format, the way CS was supposed to be played at the competitive level. That's really as far as it goes.

If you want a true competitive environment you need to use other services to play actual teams. The whole "Competitive Game Mode" in CS:GO is literally casual.

You definitely need to lower your sensitivity. 1800 DPI @ 2 sens is really high, and you won't have enough precision to play at the very best that you're capable of playing at. Raw input is a option in CS:GO, just change it in the menu.


----------



## spacetoast31

Justice has been served! About dang time they are on the ball with this stuff! this game was late last night abnd the ban happened this fast?!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'm currently nova master


Same here my friend


----------



## mrsmiles

havent played in months mostly been watching the different games that come up. i think ill start playing again after getting 30days on ESEA for free.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'm currently nova master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here my friend
Click to expand...

I think we are steam friends still. maybe we can queue together some time


----------



## Wezzor

I'm currently Supreme and haven't really noticed any difference with less cheaters. How's it using ESEA? Do you often face cheaters or is it like impossible to cheat on ESEA?


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I'm currently Supreme and haven't really noticed any difference with less cheaters. How's it using ESEA? Do you often face cheaters or is it like impossible to cheat on ESEA?


My esea friend says he still comes across them but much much less. I only had esea for a month and the skill level is so much more advanced than just being MGE ill try again soon im sure. or maybne just start with the free faceit servers


----------



## acroback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> My esea friend says he still comes across them but much much less. I only had esea for a month and the skill level is so much more advanced than just being MGE ill try again soon im sure. or maybne just start with the free faceit servers


Faceit is piece of cow manure. Doesn't work as expected. Lags in between all the time.

They should move their serves to either better hardware or re provision existing ones in a better manner.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I'm currently Supreme and haven't really noticed any difference with less cheaters. How's it using ESEA? Do you often face cheaters or is it like impossible to cheat on ESEA?


Can't honestly say I've seen any blatant cheaters ever. A few cheaters, but cheaters don't last very long on ESEA. They have by far the best Anti-Cheat on the market at the moment, and nothing else is able to compete with it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Can't honestly say I've seen any blatant cheaters ever. A few cheaters, but cheaters don't last very long on ESEA. They have by far the best Anti-Cheat on the market at the moment, and nothing else is able to compete with it.


I agree, there was this cheater on a mirage game over the weekend. He got banned instantly after the game. Sufficed to say he wasn't even top frag and turned on his cheats in the 2nd half.


----------



## lolllll117

I heard the update today made the in game voice chat more clear. Does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I heard the update today made the in game voice chat more clear. Does anyone know if that's true?


It is, I got to listen to the n-word song in crystal clear HD in casual.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I heard the update today made the in game voice chat more clear. Does anyone know if that's true?


Everyone that I played with said I sounded muffled :/


----------



## spacetoast31

But still no lobby comm.


----------



## chemicalfan

I had an interesting time yesterday. Played MM for only the 4th time this year (no time!







), I was a Silver 2, but after the 1st match I was a Silver 4! Got Nuke (sweet!), 1st or 2nd fragged for the first time ever, was a great game! 2nd match was on Dust2 (ugh!), finished with a decent win and I joint top-fragged! Could be my brand new laptop (average FPS has gone from ~50-60 to over 120, with max settings now), could be that watching so much pro play has rubbed off, but I was on fire!










My target has always been SEM, having 2 good wins at Silver 4 (must have gotten ~10MVP across both matches) must put me a little closer!


----------



## Wezzor

I guess I can try ESEA then. Thank you all for your responds.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've had a lot less games with that type of nonsense at Gold Nova Master. When I ranked down (playing games with friends if a lower rank) I instantly had crap games until I hit Gold Nova Master again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Finding people to team up with makes matchmaking much more enjoyable in my opinion, solo-queuing can be a nightmare. You could either add people from here, or friendly players you encounter solo-queuing.
> 
> That sensitivity also seems high, but if you're accurate then you shouldn't have to lower it any more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> lower your sens to 1, 400dpi and just play deathmatch for 3 days to get used to it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You do not need to play with it THAT low, especially for someone that is used to high sens. I play at 3 sens (400 DPI). Hiko for example plays at 3.8 or somewhere around there.
> 
> I do agree that you should lower you sensitivity though, pez. Lower DPI would be better so you are used to low sense outside of game (and in other games) too, but if you are stuck at 1800 I would recommend going down to at least 1. For context, 1 at 1800 = 4.5 at 400.
> 
> And no, you do not want different sensitivity for different directions, that will completely screw up your muscle memory. You just need practice.
> My brother has one. It's soooooo comfortable. I wish I could afford a decent chair.


Thanks for the replies guys. I'll try and go lower on the sensitivity, though I'm definitely going to have to play some deathmatch to get used to it. I notice I miss a lot 'easy' shots...which I'd like to blame on my sensitivity







.

And matchmaking is getting a bit better for me. I probably played 8 games yesterday and only won one. I didn't de-rank thankfully.

Having said that, if you guys would like to play with me, you can add me under greenlantern556 on Steam. I'm at GN3 currently







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Competitive is nothing but another name for Casual. There's nothing very competitive in the "Comp game mode". It's just a basic 5vs5 format, the way CS was supposed to be played at the competitive level. That's really as far as it goes.
> 
> If you want a true competitive environment you need to use other services to play actual teams. The whole "Competitive Game Mode" in CS:GO is literally casual.
> 
> You definitely need to lower your sensitivity. 1800 DPI @ 2 sens is really high, and you won't have enough precision to play at the very best that you're capable of playing at. Raw input is a option in CS:GO, just change it in the menu.


You're definitely correct. However, I'm not great to the point it'd be worth getting my feelings hurt that bad







. I'd at least like to master my 'fundamentals' first







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> It is, I got to listen to the n-word song in crystal clear HD in casual.


Haha, I thought I just managed to find a group that had super clear mics. I played my last two games with them, thankfully, and they were a lot better than usual (mic and player-wise).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I had an interesting time yesterday. Played MM for only the 4th time this year (no time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I was a Silver 2, but after the 1st match I was a Silver 4! Got Nuke (sweet!), 1st or 2nd fragged for the first time ever, was a great game! 2nd match was on Dust2 (ugh!), finished with a decent win and I joint top-fragged! Could be my brand new laptop (average FPS has gone from ~50-60 to over 120, with max settings now), could be that watching so much pro play has rubbed off, but I was on fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My target has always been SEM, having 2 good wins at Silver 4 (must have gotten ~10MVP across both matches) must put me a little closer!


You should be able to get higher than that, I started out as a Silver 2 and now I'm MG2, all you have to do is play almost exclusively in a full party.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm sure I could get at least deep into the Novas if I had time to dedicate to play a good couple of hours every day.....but I'm not 21 & living at home anymore. RL gets in the way, for better or worse. I've made my peace


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm sure I could get at least deep into the Novas if I had time to dedicate to play a good couple of hours every day.....but I'm not 21 & living at home anymore. RL gets in the way, for better or worse. I've made my peace


I'm 21, married, in college, and work full time.

You just have to forget about sleeping and then you have time to play.


----------



## lolllll117

18, in college, and i jump in and out of CS games throughout the day and usually play a competitive match or two every other night


----------



## Samurai707

been playing a lot lately in Comp mode with a few buddies... Got de-ranked from Nova 2 or 3 down to Nova 1 and lost some 15 wins... I guess they took away wins if there was a hacker on your team?

Kinda BS but makes sense... None of my buddies that I play with got banned, but we all lost ranks.

Had time for one game last night before I had to take off... 2 trolls in the game looking to de-rank to play silvers.

I never want to play with rando's ever again... so frustrating.


----------



## Rickles

I play in the MG1-MGE range and you get so many people going through trying to de-rank is sucks horribly. We always try to go with 4 or 5 so we can get the kick vote passed if needed.

I don't bother playing with less than 4 in the party.


----------



## Swisser

I've been looking for some people to stack with, I haven't been playing GO that long but I played a good bit of original.

I got placed at Silver 3 but am currently at Silver Elite Master after ~22 wins. I hope to get Gold soon, I'm always in the top 2 on my team so I am looking to Gold Nova 2 at least before I need to start working more on improving.

Hit me up on steam (Jazz http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198117162611/) if anyone wants to get a group going!


----------



## Samurai707

I'll hit you up if you're on next time I'm rollin a team together.


----------



## jameyscott

Finally got MG1!


----------



## chemicalfan

http://www.hltv.org/news/14921-gfinity-masters-teams-revealed

Gfinity teams announced! Big hype, look at all those big names! Can't wait for it, I'll be there for the final, front row center


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm 21, married, in college, and work full time.
> 
> You just have to forget about sleeping and then you have time to play.


I'm 30 & my gf and I have a 2yr old and a 3 yr old. Im in college (had a late start on it) and work. I am usually up till about 2 sometimes 3. So I feel ya. Lol


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Finally got MG1!


Congrats! i just got regained my rank of MG1 a few minutes ago as well


----------



## Swag

Well, after a long time in university and not playing, I was able to finally play and get my rank back!



Still getting that awful error of "VAC Authentication Error", but thankfully for today, it only happened once. I verified game cache over and over again and contacted Steam. I am waiting their reply.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, after a long time in university and not playing, I was able to finally play and get my rank back!
> 
> 
> 
> Still getting that awful error of "VAC Authentication Error", but thankfully for today, it only happened once. I verified game cache over and over again and contacted Steam. I am waiting their reply.


I've seen that error very rarely, and never heard of it being a huge issue like this. Any idea what causes it?


----------



## beatfried

I'm searching for a nice StatTrack Huntsman knife in the range of 50-100 Euro. What can I get for that and where should i buy it?


----------



## Paradigm84

The best option is almost always to buy keys from a reputable seller, then find a seller on r/globaloffensivetrade and trade the keys for the knife you want.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm 21, married, in college, and work full time.
> 
> You just have to forget about sleeping and then you have time to play.


How is it being married at 21? Serious question.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I've seen that error very rarely, and never heard of it being a huge issue like this. Any idea what causes it?


Honestly, when I've gotten it, I just redownloaded CS:GO and it seemed to fix the issue. Or just verify your game files. Haven't had this problem in a while though. Last problem I had was the game randomly crashing every 2 minutes at the beginning of a match for the first several minutes lol


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> How is it being married at 21? Serious question.


In all seriousness I'm curious also being 23 myself


----------



## Swisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> How is it being married at 21? Serious question.


I actually am interested in this... 29 here, and im only engaged.


----------



## jameyscott

Wow, a lot of people want to know if was just going to say PM me, but might as well go off topic with this many people interested.









I've been married since I was 18, right out of high school. I guess it's like any marriage; it's going to have its ups and downs, but I'm happier than I have every been with my wife.

I don't care that I missed out on the "college experience" because I have something much better. Someone I'm making a life with. Our son is almost 2, and no he isn't the reason we got married, which I'm asked a lot.
he was actually conceived after we got married.


----------



## el gappo

My friends CS:GO scrim server just got an interesting little update. Installed the retakes plugin along with a C4 chicken mod, once the bomb is planted it's tied to an invisible chicken that runs away from the defuser if noise is made









The IP is 85.131.150.165:27015 if you want to join.

128 tick high performance server located in Germany. We will stream the action tomorrow but it's a bit late now.

Edit: I'm crying laughing, this is the best plugin ever


----------



## Sikkamore

How have I not ranked up to LE or even LEM. Just played against a bunch of LEMs with only LEs on my team and I top fragged by far lol my team was terrrrrrible!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Wow, a lot of people want to know if was just going to say PM me, but might as well go off topic with this many people interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been married since I was 18, right out of high school. I guess it's like any marriage; it's going to have its ups and downs, but I'm happier than I have every been with my wife.
> 
> I don't care that I missed out on the "college experience" because I have something much better. Someone I'm making a life with. Our son is almost 2, and no he isn't the reason we got married, which I'm asked a lot.
> he was actually conceived after we got married.


The reason I ask is because I've dated my girlfriend for 5 years now, 19 yrs old, and I want to marry her out of college


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> The reason I ask is because I've dated my girlfriend for 5 years now, 19 yrs old, and I want to marry her out of college


PM me about it


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> My friends CS:GO scrim server just got an interesting little update. Installed the retakes plugin along with a C4 chicken mod, once the bomb is planted it's tied to an invisible chicken that runs away from the defuser if noise is made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IP is 85.131.150.165:27015 if you want to join.
> 
> 128 tick high performance server located in Germany. We will stream the action tomorrow but it's a bit late now.
> 
> Edit: I'm crying laughing, this is the best plugin ever


That sounds awesome!
Too bad i'm on the west coast of the U.S. my ping would probably be through the roof.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> That sounds awesome!
> Too bad i'm on the west coast of the U.S. my ping would probably be through the roof.


It's WAY too much fun









Peoples reactions when they join and don't know is the best. The server is called "A completely normal retakes server"


----------



## chemicalfan

That NiP comeback against Dignitas last night was satisfying, seems NiP magic doesn't only work at LANs


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That NiP comeback against Dignitas last night was satisfying, seems NiP magic doesn't only work at LANs


I need to start these pro matches again, I kind of lost interest after the IBP throw scandal a while back.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> My friends CS:GO scrim server just got an interesting little update. Installed the retakes plugin along with a C4 chicken mod, once the bomb is planted it's tied to an invisible chicken that runs away from the defuser if noise is made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IP is 85.131.150.165:27015 if you want to join.
> 
> 128 tick high performance server located in Germany. We will stream the action tomorrow but it's a bit late now.
> 
> Edit: I'm crying laughing, this is the best plugin ever


So I just had a whirl on that server, and it's basically running just Competitive right now. No retake


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> So I just had a whirl on that server, and it's basically running just Competitive right now. No retake


Yeah, my friend changed it back this morning for some reason. Trying out new plugins I think.

I'll post later on when it's back on, it's well worth it


----------



## lolllll117

maybe i'll stop by when your friend get's the plugins working again


----------



## lolllll117

VP just destroyed NiP on cache, now they are up 10-0 against Penta on T side inferno!
I think the Virtus plow is real


----------



## gr4474

game saying unable to access inventory, and I'm not able to get online. anyone else having problems?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> game saying unable to access inventory, and I'm not able to get online. anyone else having problems?


Yup, steam servers are down for me as well.


----------



## lolllll117

same here.


----------



## Paradigm84

Same issue here.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> How is it being married at 21? Serious question.


I was married at 21, 6 years later still married and still loving it. I'm not a marriage counselor but having both of you not being selfish really helps, which is rare these days.

Got to grab the good ones while you can!


----------



## jameyscott

Steam lives!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> My friends CS:GO scrim server just got an interesting little update. Installed the retakes plugin along with a C4 chicken mod, once the bomb is planted it's tied to an invisible chicken that runs away from the defuser if noise is made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IP is 85.131.150.165:27015 if you want to join.
> 
> 128 tick high performance server located in Germany. We will stream the action tomorrow but it's a bit late now.
> 
> Edit: I'm crying laughing, this is the best plugin ever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> So I just had a whirl on that server, and it's basically running just Competitive right now. No retake


It's going back up now my friend. Come play!


----------



## gr4474

sweet!


----------



## spacetoast31

I hate the steam market! Lol. My huntsman is like 70 bucks now. Stupid face money! Lol


----------



## Sikkamore

How am I doing better than 80% of my team and they're all LEs/LEMs yet I can't get past DMG lol playing all LEs/LEMs too


----------



## spacetoast31

It happens. I carried on d2 earlier with 3 LE's and one DMG and I'm MGE. I've never been DMG... Yet.

I ready wish there was a system to show where you are and how close you are to your rank up or derank


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> It happens. I carried on d2 earlier with 3 LE's and one DMG and I'm MGE. I've never been DMG... Yet.
> 
> I ready wish there was a system to show where you are and how close you are to your rank up or derank


All I've been doing is playing against LEMs all week lol I either top frag and lose, or top frag/mid frag and win.


----------



## spacetoast31

one of my main teammates quit his job so this week alone he has been playing ALL DAY every day, lol he went from mge to LE in the last 4 days. I cant even handle it lol. And hes been bringing these new LE's in to our lobby, and they cant even carry their own. Everyone has an off game here and there, but going 7 and 23 ... That is Not LE material.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> I ready wish there was a system to show where you are and how close you are to your rank up or derank


It would only be heavily tested then abused to no end, and people would be like "ya im da bess im only 10 away from global aayyy"


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I've actually been playing a little bit recently. I'm still acquiring my aiming skill but have been doing much better. I've been playing with my friend o(he has to use smurf account) and I was keeping up with an entire team of Nova 3's when I finally won my 10th match and got Silver Elite.

And since I sometimes like to show off and other people in here have basic rigs or improv rigs (I've been there), I play with everything maxed out and VSync off, I still walk around above 220FPS 90% of the time and drop to the lowest of 180FPS with 3 smokes popped in one area.

Oh, and more more thing, my friend also loves that I'm starting to play since I'm a smart team mate. If we all need to buy, I'd rather give my top fragging team mate and AK and I'll use the only SMG that I can buy for my self. I also was playing CT with him when I got tagged for a decent bit of damage, I gave him my rifle for his (traded AK for Galil or something). I've also traded him D.Eagle for M4 before when we were working CT Banana on Inferno. I'm actually able to use the Eagle, got two double kills in one rush on Dust2. I like working Cat on CT there. Easy for me to rotate B or turn and ambush from long.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> How am I doing better than 80% of my team and they're all LEs/LEMs yet I can't get past DMG lol playing all LEs/LEMs too


I haven't been playing the past two months but the LE/LEM/SMFC skill level range isn't the same anymore. The recent ban wave has caused a lot of people to easily rank up at least 2 ranks. I'm not sure if they changed the ranking system in any way either because people are ranking up so easily. I have friends who were never able to get past MG2 that are now LE/LEM. I played maybe one or two games in the past month and I could tell that skill level wasn't the same. There are a lot of people who are now LE/LEM that shouldn't be.


----------



## jameyscott

Explains why I ranked up to MG2 tonight lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> How am I doing better than 80% of my team and they're all LEs/LEMs yet I can't get past DMG lol playing all LEs/LEMs too


Because ranks =/= skill. Ranks do not mean very much as I've stated many times. Valve needs to implement a DOTA2/League of Legends MMR system instead.


----------



## jacobrjett

i need more people to matchmake with please add me especially if your oceania

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006023302


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because ranks =/= skill. Ranks do not mean very much as I've stated many times. Valve needs to implement a DOTA2/League of Legends MMR system instead.


I'd love to have matchmaking revamped. I'm tired of really one sided games where another team just absolutely destroys.

I'd like to see something done about smurfs as well. Don't get me wrong, I'm not the type to shout OMG smurf this is shsoxnsheodhsydosnsgsjdks. I enjoy facing smurfs. It just makes a team work together that much better.

Having that mindset has changed my gameplay to play smarter. Anticipating what a better player is going to do and then beating them with game sense is just so freaking enjoyable.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> And since I sometimes like to show off and other people in here have basic rigs or improv rigs (I've been there), I play with everything maxed out and VSync off, I still walk around above 220FPS 90% of the time and drop to the lowest of 180FPS with 3 smokes popped in one area.
> .


I have everything maxed on 1920x1080 and im constant at 299FPS. I dont drop at all.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

My 680 gets capped, your 760 SLI should do much better.


----------



## semencmoz

I agree that ranking system should be revamped, but i don't agree with this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because ranks =/= skill. Ranks do not mean very much as I've stated many times. Valve needs to implement a DOTA2/League of Legends MMR system instead.


skill groups are pretty much accurate. they doesn't show your actual skill though, but they are accurately show your skill group.
silver I -> SEM are actual bad, nova 1-4 are bad, but have some skills, mg-dmg have skills, but lack of professionalism or consistency. i wasn't at le-global levels, but i'm sure, that there are also two skill groups in them, like LE-LEM and supreme-global.
if you are like GN1, it is definitely that your skill is around there, and your compete levels between SE - GN3.

i've started to play a year ago (around jule 2014), and were everywhere from SE to DMG, and I play with bunch of friends, who also passed those path from silvers to dmg. yes, for sure, playing in stack messes it up a little bit, if you playing with lower skilled friends, then eventually you will be mediated with them (for example if you are MGE playing with four nova3s, in the week whole party will be in GN4-MG1), but it still will tell level you are at. I was on that path from silver to MGE-DMG, I saw that skill differences.

Yes there is a problem, that it is to many ranks in the game. it would be better, if they be like Silver->Gold->MG->LE->Global without those GN1, GN3, MG2 etc. but I would never say that if you are GN3, that it is possible that you are actually LEM, but you cant get promoted because of bad teammates in solo queue.

two of my friends are around supreme-global. when they playing with our company of GN4-DMG, they are constantly getting 30+kills per game, and they already have third smurf account, because theyr first and second smurfs are already le-lem.

p.s. time, you waste on CS does really matters. in a year of playing CS from 6 to 14 hours per week made me from silver to mge. the one, who started from GN3, and played 20-40 hours per week is supreme on main account now and was LEM before banwave.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> My 680 gets capped, your 760 SLI should do much better.


CSGO is more respondent to CPU power actually. When i switched to a different motherboard, It didnt like overclocking my 3570k, so for a month, i played with 250 ish FPS. But as soon as i went back to an overclocked system (4.5ghz) once again i was back at 299.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I watch my computer on my second monitor. GPU hits 99%. CPU gets to about 75% when it's a GPU bottleneck, otherwise it sits at about ~90%. I haven't been able to test CS:GO with more than 4 threads, but I know it manages to use at least 4 quite well (since 90% load). Most games that are CPU bottlenecked will have a lower Cpu usage since they have a main thread for the game engine that hits 100% before the others get any kind of decent load.


----------



## Rickles

I run all my settings on low with my resolution native (1080p), works wonderful.

When the servers work....


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> I agree that ranking system should be revamped, but i don't agree with this
> skill groups are pretty much accurate. they doesn't show your actual skill though, but they are accurately show your skill group.
> silver I -> SEM are actual bad, nova 1-4 are bad, but have some skills, mg-dmg have skills, but lack of professionalism or consistency. i wasn't at le-global levels, but i'm sure, that there are also two skill groups in them, like LE-LEM and supreme-global.


From what I have noticed, most supremes and globals are very very inconsistent. At least the ones I have been playing by queueing with sup. globals etc. (I'm LE atm)


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because ranks =/= skill. Ranks do not mean very much as I've stated many times. Valve needs to implement a DOTA2/League of Legends MMR system instead.


I hear ya. But you'd think since I technically am playing people at a higher rank than me, and have been consistently for the past 4 or so days, I'd be ranking up now at the bare minimum -_-


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because ranks =/= skill. Ranks do not mean very much as I've stated many times. Valve needs to implement a DOTA2/League of Legends MMR system instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. But you'd think since I technically am playing people at a higher rank than me, and have been consistently for the past 4 or so days, I'd be ranking up now at the bare minimum -_-
Click to expand...


Do not worry about ranks
Play game
Profit


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> Do not worry about ranks
> Play game
> Profit



???
World domination


----------



## SheepMoose

Just as a thought, maybe the people of higher ranks you're playing with are in the process of deranking.


----------



## Aventadoor

Idk why but for some reason im pretty good with pistols


----------



## Shanenanigans

And I'm getting better with the M4. Which is odd.


----------



## eBombzor

Stuck in MGE hell T_T

Haven't ranked or deranked in like 20 or so matches. Any people around my rank that would like to play with me, preferably around the west coast?

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198041878362/


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Stuck in MGE hell T_T
> 
> Haven't ranked or deranked in like 20 or so matches. Any people around my rank that would like to play with me, preferably around the west coast?
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198041878362/


Same here. I'd be down but I'm Midwest and most of the people I play with is either Midwest or east coast


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Just as a thought, maybe the people of higher ranks you're playing with are in the process of deranking.


Quite possible!

I got a sick ace with an AWP I grabbed off a dead team mate on Overpass the other day. Should upload it to YouTube at some point!


----------



## jameyscott

Got up to MGE today. Wish I didn't though. I'm not playing consistently enough to play at that level. Really surprised I ranked up second bottom fragging with less kills than deaths and it was on a tie right after a loss.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Got up to MGE today. Wish I didn't though. I'm not playing consistently enough to play at that level. Really surprised I ranked up second bottom fragging with less kills than deaths and it was on a tie right after a loss.


MGE's in general are really inconsistent. You will be fine







I was 'stuck' there for a really really really long time.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Got up to MGE today. Wish I didn't though. I'm not playing consistently enough to play at that level. Really surprised I ranked up second bottom fragging with less kills than deaths and it was on a tie right after a loss.


They're terribly inconsistent. MGE and DMG are the rank equivalents of FT skins.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Anyone see that last game on Dreamhack? I thought I was going to see a 16-0 in a pro game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Anyone see that last game on Dreamhack? I thought I was going to see a 16-0 in a pro game


16-0's actually happen quite more than people think. Which just doesnt tell the whole story of the match for those who just look at scores.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Ah.

Anyway, for those of you who didn't see the match


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It looked like Hellraisers just weren't able to aim properly or get any pre-fire hits. They seemed a little sloppy to me. But, I'm still a scrub. It also seemed like Fnatic was just able to counter Hellraiser's every move. Ended up 15-0 with Fnatic leading starting on CT. Fnatic lost pistol on T side, and decided to save the next round. 15-2. Full buy and took their 16th. (I think that's what happened)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

No idea what's going on right now, stream keeps dying (and it's not just me) but I think they had an admin either trying to fix the PC's or making a ruling on something on the game.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> No idea what's going on right now, stream keeps dying (and it's not just me) but I think they had an admin either trying to fix the PC's or making a ruling on something on the game.


They had a PC issue I believe. Mine was skipping constantly for a minute or two until the stream went offline, came back, skipped again for a bit, then all was well


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Same. Buffering was really bad, and Stream died about 3 times. Once they got that PC fixed, stream was fine. I'm going to guess the feed from that PC was messing up the stream a bit.


----------



## Sikkamore

Woot for Fnatic!

Came home from dinner with the family, played a match, and kicked butt! Was finally able to rank up to LE. Now on to trying to get LEM









Edit: Now I'm getting matched against people in EU lol


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Same. Buffering was really bad, and Stream died about 3 times. Once they got that PC fixed, stream was fine. I'm going to guess the feed from that PC was messing up the stream a bit.


How did that game end by the way? I decided I wasn't going to wait however long it would take to get the stream back up after it went offline and went to watch the HR vs Fnatic VOD.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So ESEA, dropped India as a region. I, for one, am very thankful. But they did this after S19 registration ended. Which is very detrimental for us.


----------



## pez

Where are you guys going to keep up with the pro games and schedules? It took me long enough to find the ones for LoL. Is there a general schedule/website?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Where are you guys going to keep up with the pro games and schedules? It took me long enough to find the ones for LoL. Is there a general schedule/website?


http://www.hltv.org
http://www.csgolounge.com


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org
> http://www.csgolounge.com


I just use csgolounge.com The only problem I have with them is that sometimes they apparently boycott/don't list matches of tournaments if they're snuffed on an advertisement deal. I've since stopped betting/supporting their site. HLTV is def a good one too.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I get e-mailed from Twitch when Dreamhack CS goes live, as well as the Twitch app on my phone let's me know with a quick popup and lists under notification. (Just got my phone recently)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Where are you guys going to keep up with the pro games and schedules? It took me long enough to find the ones for LoL. Is there a general schedule/website?


HLTV.org lists most CS News Pro and even Semi-Pro matches. Their coverage is much better however for Semi-Pro EU than it is Semi-Pro NA.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org
> http://www.csgolounge.com


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I just use csgolounge.com The only problem I have with them is that sometimes they apparently boycott/don't list matches of tournaments if they're snuffed on an advertisement deal. I've since stopped betting/supporting their site. HLTV is def a good one too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I get e-mailed from Twitch when Dreamhack CS goes live, as well as the Twitch app on my phone let's me know with a quick popup and lists under notification. (Just got my phone recently)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> HLTV.org lists most CS News Pro and even Semi-Pro matches. Their coverage is much better however for Semi-Pro EU than it is Semi-Pro NA.


Thanks guys--I wasn't really familiar with any teams, so I didn't have anyone followed on Twitch







. I will check out the sites, though. You guys have been great!


----------



## chemicalfan

HLTV is what you want, it's a goldmine of information. Even provides direct links to live streams of matches, as well as demos/VODs of previous games!


----------



## semencmoz

I use http://www.gosugamers.net/counterstrike/gosubet
a bit more simple and informative design than hltv IMO


----------



## el gappo

Is there anywhere with a more complete calender for CS:GO events?

It would be nice to see a calender of confirmed events and cups for the year rather than just for the day as wtih gosu and hltv.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Is there anywhere with a more complete calender for CS:GO events?
> 
> It would be nice to see a calender of confirmed events and cups for the year rather than just for the day as wtih gosu and hltv.


http://www.hltv.org/events/upcoming/

Has all the large LAN events that are coming up.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/events/upcoming/
> 
> Has all the large LAN events that are coming up.


Perfect! Cheers.

Nihilum are having a very tough time against Paradox/Method right now.

Clg with M0e in tow aren't looking too hot vs the new LG line up.

And KeyD Stars are about to have their first NA match against Tempo Storm.

Interesting night of matches


----------



## LDV617

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://steamcommunity.com/id/therealbigbudz/screenshots



Late nights when everyone I play with is offline.

My burst is getting so tight and consistent ^^


----------



## chemicalfan

God damn, was hoping that NIP would have had an easier group for Gfinity. If NaVi bring good form (and they've been good recently), NIP might be eliminated before I get to see them


----------



## dmasteR

Lost a few knifes last night, but gained quite a few knifes.

2 x Bayonet | Tiger Tooth FN
StatTrak™ Butterfly Knife | Stained FT
Flip Knife | Slaughter MW
Butterfly Knife Vanilla
Flip Knife | Ultraviolet MW
Bayonet | Safari Mesh FN
StatTrak™ Butterfly Knife | Fade FN
Karambit | Forest DDPAT FT
Huntsman Knife | Blue Steel FT
Flip Knife | Slaughter MW
Bayonet | Night WW
Butterfly Knife | Blue Steel WW
StatTrak™ Butterfly Knife | Slaughter MW
Flip Knife | Case Hardened BS
StatTrak™ Butterfly Knife | Stained BS
M9 Bayonet | Crimson Web FT
StatTrak™ Flip Knife | Damascus Steel FT
StatTrak™ Flip Knife | Night FT
Butterfly Knife | Boreal Forest MW
Karambit | Doppler FN
M9 Bayonet | Doppler FN
M9 Bayonet | Tiger Tooth FN
Bayonet | Doppler FN
Butterfly Knife | Slaughter FT
M9 Bayonet | Slaughter MW
Karambit | Slaughter MW
Karambit | Tiger Tooth MW

Then went to sleep on a good note lol.

Who's ready for GFinity this weekend? @chemicalfan, are you going to GFinity this weekend? I remember you talking about wanting to go not too long ago!


----------



## lolllll117

Did you steal those from some poor suckers on CSGO Jackpot or did you somehow acquire those from betting?

Also I imagine most of those are for sale?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Did you steal those from some poor suckers on CSGO Jackpot or did you somehow acquire those from betting?


CSGOJackpot last night.


----------



## jameyscott

DmasteR I'm so jelly of your inventory. I really want a Karambit Tiger Tooth.


----------



## Sikkamore

dmasteR, interested in selling a Bayo Tiger Tooth?







or maybe that M9 Tiger?


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Lost a few knifes last night, but gained quite a few knifes.
> 
> 2 x Bayonet | Tiger Tooth FN
> StatTrak™ Butterfly Knife | Stained FT
> Flip Knife | Slaughter MW
> Butterfly Knife Vanilla
> Flip Knife | Ultraviolet MW
> Bayonet | Safari Mesh FN
> StatTrak™ Butterfly Knife | Fade FN
> Karambit | Forest DDPAT FT
> Huntsman Knife | Blue Steel FT
> Flip Knife | Slaughter MW
> Bayonet | Night WW
> Butterfly Knife | Blue Steel WW
> StatTrak™ Butterfly Knife | Slaughter MW
> Flip Knife | Case Hardened BS
> StatTrak™ Butterfly Knife | Stained BS
> M9 Bayonet | Crimson Web FT
> StatTrak™ Flip Knife | Damascus Steel FT
> StatTrak™ Flip Knife | Night FT
> Butterfly Knife | Boreal Forest MW
> Karambit | Doppler FN
> M9 Bayonet | Doppler FN
> M9 Bayonet | Tiger Tooth FN
> Bayonet | Doppler FN
> Butterfly Knife | Slaughter FT
> M9 Bayonet | Slaughter MW
> Karambit | Slaughter MW
> Karambit | Tiger Tooth MW
> 
> Then went to sleep on a good note lol.
> 
> Who's ready for GFinity this weekend? @chemicalfan, are you going to GFinity this weekend? I remember you talking about wanting to go not too long ago!


----------



## killuchen

Just traded a dota item for this baby girl

http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/34119782388315504/A5F2BCAE21671DD0DCF0A4806187FA6590FBAF92/


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> dmasteR, interested in selling a Bayo Tiger Tooth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe that M9 Tiger?


what's your steam name again?

http://steamcommunity.com/id/TRD69/inventory/


----------



## tristanbear

Anyone want to play CS:GO? I just hit MG1 last night. I'm at 15 MM wins now


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> what's your steam name again?
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/TRD69/inventory/


http://steamcommunity.com/id/sikkamore13/ that is I good sir!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> what's your steam name again?
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/TRD69/inventory/


Did I see two dragonlores in there?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Did I see two dragonlores in there?


yes you do, one is mine one is not.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/14537-gfinity-masters-viewers-guide

GFinity Viewers Guide! Starts in less than 4 hours!

50K Prize Pot


----------



## spacetoast31

Are there any Midwest based lan party type events going on any time this summer? a large gamin event where you bring your own rig and whatnot and just have a good time? meet and greet and whatnot.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who's ready for GFinity this weekend? @chemicalfan, are you going to GFinity this weekend? I remember you talking about wanting to go not too long ago!


Late reply, but yeah, I'm there on the final day, front row centre(ish)!!!!

40 minutes to go........who am I kidding, this is Gfinity we're talking about, it's probably more like 2 hours to go, lol


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Are there any Midwest based lan party type events going on any time this summer? a large gamin event where you bring your own rig and whatnot and just have a good time? meet and greet and whatnot.


Yeah can someone answer this? I'm in the midwest as well and going to something like this would be great.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Are there any Midwest based lan party type events going on any time this summer? a large gamin event where you bring your own rig and whatnot and just have a good time? meet and greet and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah can someone answer this? I'm in the midwest as well and going to something like this would be great.
Click to expand...

Quick google search brought these up.

http://lanpartylist.com/events/region/3
http://www.dmoz.org/Games/Video_Games/Multiplayer/LAN_Parties/North_America/United_States/

Granted every lan in the US isn't gonna be listed there, but I guess looking wouldn't hurt.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quick google search brought these up.
> 
> http://lanpartylist.com/events/region/3
> http://www.dmoz.org/Games/Video_Games/Multiplayer/LAN_Parties/North_America/United_States/
> 
> Granted every lan in the US isn't gonna be listed there, but I guess looking wouldn't hurt.


Thanks man, I check these out when I get home, there blocked here at school.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Late reply, but yeah, I'm there on the final day, front row centre(ish)!!!!
> 
> 40 minutes to go........who am I kidding, this is Gfinity we're talking about, it's probably more like *2 hours to go*, lol


haha, love it!


----------



## tristanbear

I wish I could go to these events but they are never nearby!









Haha, anyway that is what Twitch is for I guess


----------



## lolllll117

The one downside of living in southern Oregon is i would have to travel so far to attend a LAN event. I pretty much live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> The one downside of living in southern Oregon is i would have to travel so far to attend a LAN event. I pretty much live in the middle of nowhere.


Northeast Missouri here.


----------



## eBombzor

Fnatic getting tied with Vox and Na'vi getting tied with Team Liquid...

This will be an interesting tournament.


----------



## spacetoast31

I live in wisconsin, so there are 2, reasonably close to me. 1 being very close actually.


----------



## SheepMoose

So, after 185 wins I got LE.








But with that, I've noticed one of the "team" so to speak (we're unofficial, just friends playing online) has been complaining/whinging about a lot during games. Not so much towards teammates, but when he dies he'll just sigh and sob a bit which can get really annoying when you're just trying to play.

How's solo-queuing in the LE ranks for you guys?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> So, after 185 wins I got LE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with that, I've noticed one of the "team" so to speak (we're unofficial, just friends playing online) has been complaining/whinging about a lot during games. Not so much towards teammates, but when he dies he'll just sigh and sob a bit which can get really annoying when you're just trying to play.
> 
> How's solo-queuing in the LE ranks for you guys?


Really great for me and I'm LE. I'm either winning and holding my own and/or top fragging but the team will come up short and we'll lose 16-14. Last game I played my whole team was saying this guy named 'Smurf', who happened to be an LEM, was hacking. Even though I held my own and went 29-18 -_- but that's honestly the first time I've come across anything negative while soloing at LE. 95% of my teams have been excellent with their calls after dying and I'm usually the one calling strats.


----------



## chemicalfan

Not seeing NiP this time round








Sad now, I don't like Na'Vi, but fair play to them, they owned it. At least Fnatic and VP made it, Titan played well too


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Really great for me and I'm LE. I'm either winning and holding my own and/or top fragging but the team will come up short and we'll lose 16-14. Last game I played my whole team was saying this guy named 'Smurf', who happened to be an LEM, was hacking. Even though I held my own and went 29-18 -_- but that's honestly the first time I've come across anything negative while soloing at LE. 95% of my teams have been excellent with their calls after dying and I'm usually the one calling strats.


You have some excellent Match Making/Solo Que luck my friend


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> You have some excellent Match Making/Solo Que luck my friend


I really do! Odd one I get unlucky but thankfully the last match my team played well despite me having a worse than normal first half on CT Mirage :/ went into halftime down like 9-6, ended up winning 16-13! (My second half was epic with that AK







)


----------



## spacetoast31

I put B site CT side mirage on lock down like a boss! Love it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> I put B site CT side mirage on lock down like a boss! Love it.


I'm more of an A site guy. I had to play B one game and had some good rotates to mid for some easy picks though!

Also, what an eco round by VP on NaVi!


----------



## spacetoast31

fortunately, the percentage of matches i play are with my normal team, so we all already know where we are going. So that whole out of your element situation doesnt happen. A on cache and cobble, B on mirage, inferno, and d2 and overpass, and ramp on nuke.

I havent been watching any matches lately :/


----------



## spacetoast31

Stupid streams!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> fortunately, the percentage of matches i play are with my normal team, so we all already know where we are going. So that whole out of your element situation doesnt happen. A on cache and cobble, B on mirage, inferno, and d2 and overpass, and ramp on nuke.
> 
> I havent been watching any matches lately :/


You're a lucky one. I usually play out of my element unless someone on my team doesn't have a mic. In which case I go to the site I want and if he happens to as well I win because he can't sit there and type at me









But it's ok. I feel like it makes my game a lot stronger over all and I'm a more versatile player.

Should really watch man. You learn some new things


----------



## chemicalfan

Had a blast at Gfinity







Got booted out of our seats after the Fnatic-Titan match, but it worked out as we watched the VP-NaVi and the final sitting with Team Liquid









Will post tomorrow, got the long drive home now, buzzing after the awesome final though, congrats Fnatic


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Had a blast at Gfinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got booted out of our seats after the Fnatic-Titan match, but it worked out as we watched the VP-NaVi and the final sitting with Team Liquid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post tomorrow, got the long drive home now, buzzing after the awesome final though, congrats Fnatic


Why did you get booted from your seats?!

Glad to hear you had fun and got to sit with Team Liquid though!


----------



## Swag

I need a proper fix to this "VAC Authentication Error". I have been kicked out of 5 games today, most of my smurfs are now banned for 24 hours. I am not happy about this.

Does anyone have any fixes to this?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I need a proper fix to this "VAC Authentication Error". I have been kicked out of 5 games today, most of my smurfs are now banned for 24 hours. I am not happy about this.
> 
> Does anyone have any fixes to this?


I got it for the first time on 2 years like 5 days ago. What I did was.

Exit Steam.
Click Start > Run (Windows Key + R)
Type the following command:

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\bin\SteamService.exe" /repair

(If you have installed Steam to another path, please replace C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam with the correct path.)

Then I also deleted the appcache folder (It's located in the main Steam folder) and haven't gotten a single one since then.


----------



## Swag

Did the what you said, hopefully I won't get the error anymore. If I do, I will report back. Thanks. +rep


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Why did you get booted from your seats?!
> 
> Glad to hear you had fun and got to sit with Team Liquid though!


They emptied the front row after the first match, for "production equipment". Fair enough I guess, although it was a bit of a concern that we'd end up with crap seats. Luckily there were a pair of spare seats on the right hand side with just one guy there (turns out to be the Liquid coach, but I didn't know that until right at the end!) The rest of the team showed up a bit after, but I didn't recognise them







Got introduced and had a bit of a chat, then they signed my poster:

From left to right, got Elige, Krimz, JW, Adren, Flowsick, Olofm, Flusha, Guardian, Zeus, and Taz (I think, didn't see if he got it and not sure if it's his or not!). Also bumped into James from Faceit, and DDK briefly, said hi to Semmler, and had a real brief chat with Thorin (seemed really uninterested, but I kinda embarrassed myself fanboy-style, so got the hell out of there)

Matches were awesome, although it was clear that Fnatic were disliked (big cheers for Titan & VP when anything went there way, not so for Fnatic), even when the final kill happened, there wasn't a massive cheer. Saw some great play, and some real tense moments with the overtimes. Was a really long day, would not have had the stamina for a full BO5 (even though I would have liked to see Mirage and Overpass). Watching ~11 hours of CSGO is quite tough at the end! The venue weren't really committed to the end, they'd cashed their tills up by 9:30 so it was card only, they got rid of the refreshments cart at the same time, a bit poor (considering if it had gone the full 5 maps, it would have been like 1am or something - long time without a drink!).

Fnatic were scary though, they were just in control. Just too good. A bit like TSM have been of late - would have been really interesting to see that match at that moment in time! VP played better than I thought though would, they each has flashes of brilliance, but no-one sustained it long enough to really take the fight to Fnatic (they really should have done better on the first 2 maps, it was their best chance).


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> They emptied the front row after the first match, for "production equipment". Fair enough I guess, although it was a bit of a concern that we'd end up with crap seats. Luckily there were a pair of spare seats on the right hand side with just one guy there (turns out to be the Liquid coach, but I didn't know that until right at the end!) The rest of the team showed up a bit after, but I didn't recognise them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got introduced and had a bit of a chat, then they signed my poster:
> 
> From left to right, got Elige, Krimz, JW, Adren, Flowsick, Olofm, Flusha, Guardian, Zeus, and Taz (I think, didn't see if he got it and not sure if it's his or not!). Also bumped into James from Faceit, and DDK briefly, said hi to Semmler, and had a real brief chat with Thorin (seemed really uninterested, but I kinda embarrassed myself fanboy-style, so got the hell out of there)
> 
> Matches were awesome, although it was clear that Fnatic were disliked (big cheers for Titan & VP when anything went there way, not so for Fnatic), even when the final kill happened, there wasn't a massive cheer. Saw some great play, and some real tense moments with the overtimes. Was a really long day, would not have had the stamina for a full BO5 (even though I would have liked to see Mirage and Overpass). Watching ~11 hours of CSGO is quite tough at the end! The venue weren't really committed to the end, they'd cashed their tills up by 9:30 so it was card only, they got rid of the refreshments cart at the same time, a bit poor (considering if it had gone the full 5 maps, it would have been like 1am or something - long time without a drink!).
> 
> Fnatic were scary though, they were just in control. Just too good. A bit like TSM have been of late - would have been really interesting to see that match at that moment in time! VP played better than I thought though would, they each has flashes of brilliance, but no-one sustained it long enough to really take the fight to Fnatic (they really should have done better on the first 2 maps, it was their best chance).


Well at least it was something understandable and you didn't get those crap seats haha

Damn, love the autographs! Honestly makes me want to go to the LAN (I think it's ESWC?) in Montreal this summer. Although I have no one to go with and I'd be wearing my Fnatic jersey soooo I'd get harassed lol xD

Really stupid of the venue to do that :/ that's just a loss of revenue when you look at it. Bad business practice!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*


----------



## Sikkamore

Played a game on Cache and everything was great. Played on Mirage and then everything is just stuttering. Restarted CS:GO, went back into the match, and same thing :/


----------



## lolllll117

Team Kinguin's first game is tomorrow









I'm excited to see how they play. They have some good names, but now we get to find out if they can work together as a team


----------



## Imprezzion

I finally ranked to Legendary Eagle lol. After being stuck on DMG for 2 months mostly due to russian crap teams..

First game vs a bunch of eagles and a LEM went 21-6-18 with 4 MVP's on Cache. Not too horrible..


----------



## gonX

Speaking of rank ups - I took a months break and ranked up to LEM on my first game. #RoadToSMFC


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Speaking of rank ups - I took a months break and ranked up to LEM on my first game. #RoadToSMFC


you can thank the ban wave for that


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> you can thank the ban wave for that


Yep, played with the 5 stack I usually play with. They hadn't played for a month either, and 2 other ranked up as well.
It's pretty awesome, but now noone wants to play because they don't want to derank again haha.


----------



## funkmetal

So switching my in game sensitivity from 1.5 to 1.2 @ 800dpi makes me feel like a completely different person in terms of aiming. Dunno how much a small change can make such a big difference


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm sure getting a rank up at MG is easier than when you're a Silver, I was MG1, lost 6 games in a row, then won 3 games in a row and got ranked up to MG2.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm sure getting a rank up at MG is easier than when you're a Silver, I was MG1, lost 6 games in a row, then won 3 games in a row and got ranked up to MG2.


I am a Nova Master - and I think that it is pretty accurate given my skill (or lack thereof).


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm not sure if and how my rank would change if I started jut solo-queuing, I usually party up with MGEs and DMGs, but I'm usually the worst player in the party.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So, just got done with one of my best games I've ever had. Not sure if anyone is still critiquing others, but I can give the demo link. I was with my friend, he was smurfing, but I came in second on my team behind him.

I am still learning a lot, and I know I made a lot of mistakes and things that would not work later on. Some of those things you'll see like using the UMP on CT at B, playing tunnels so close. It's just that I have some weird things that end up working for me.

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-HHGa4-EzOPA-ax36Y-XDVFX-JmAEB <- Demo
I play with all settings maxed out, 120FPS cap via Precision X. I noticed a little bit of aiming/mouse change when I went from no limit (avg 240FPS+) to now, but I like the feel of it now.

EDIT: I was AceRinehardt. Might have forgotten to mention that


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, just got done with one of my best games I've ever had. Not sure if anyone is still critiquing others, but I can give the demo link. I was with my friend, he was smurfing, but I came in second on my team behind him.
> 
> I am still learning a lot, and I know I made a lot of mistakes and things that would not work later on. Some of those things you'll see like using the UMP on CT at B, playing tunnels so close. It's just that I have some weird things that end up working for me.
> 
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-HHGa4-EzOPA-ax36Y-XDVFX-JmAEB <- Demo
> I play with all settings maxed out, 120FPS cap via Precision X. I noticed a little bit of aiming/mouse change when I went from no limit (avg 240FPS+) to now, but I like the feel of it now.
> 
> EDIT: I was AceRinehardt. Might have forgotten to mention that


Here's a few tips:
Try not to walk around too much with a grenade in your hand. If you need to use one, pull it out, throw it, and then switch back to a rifle so you don't get caught with your pants down.
Try to make sure that you are aiming where the enemies could come from at all times. That way you are prepared for when they come around the corner.
Make sure wen you are using a rifle such as the Famas, AK47, or M4A4, you are standing still when you take your shot. CS punishes people who like to run and gun by making accuracy terrible on all guns, but it makes the biggest difference on Assault rifles. so unless you are hiding behind an object, you should move, stop quickly, shoot, move.

Spend some time on a Deathmatch server just practicing your aim. it'll make a huge difference when you play competitively


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I know that there is some mechanic where if you are moving right, you tap left and if you time it correctly, your accuracy is read as standing still. I have yet to even try that, as I like the pre-aim corner tactic. I'm still quite new to the game, I picked up my 14th win that game. And I know I am terrible with the grenade issue. I'm used to watching pro matches where it doesn't matter if they get caught with a grenade out since they are watching each other or in a spot where the enemy (mainly while on T side) won't push you. I get caught with a grenade out at Tunnels on D2 a lot since I usually play with a 4 or 5 man team.

I hated my team at one point since I said "B" and they went A when I had the bomb.


----------



## agsz

Anyone update ESEA client yet? The DPC Latency spikes are pretty awful


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I hated my team at one point since I said "B" and they went A when I had the bomb.


That's not the end of the world, if you play passive, and they don't get butchered. If they scare the enemy into an early rotate, you mind find the B site empty after their gunfight has gone down


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Two went A, the other two camped tunnels.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Two went A, the other two camped tunnels.


Again, can still work - if they get picks at A, you can smoke mid & rotate to short for an A plant. Plenty of pro matches rarely settle on the first site, and it's very common for the bomb to hang back, and make the decision on which site after the first frags have occurred


----------



## zemco999

http://steamcommunity.com/id/krissh1993

rippp haha


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/krissh1993
> 
> rippp haha


Who is this?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/krissh1993
> 
> rippp haha


Our team thought it was hilarious. That too with the excuses like logged in at 12.10pm or whatever. I mean, do you not even check your email and see that someone has logged in to your steam account?

Disgrace.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Who is this?


'pro' from india


----------



## Conditioned

Since I started learning this game ~80-90 hours ago I have consistenly added servers to my favorites, that is csdm servers. They keep dissappearing all the time, any idea why and how to fix it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Since I started learning this game ~80-90 hours ago I have consistenly added servers to my favorites, that is csdm servers. They keep dissappearing all the time, any idea why and how to fix it? Thanks in advance.


I stopped adding servers to favorites one patch long ago, I had the same problem as you where they just disappear after a few days. The game also no longer saves my browser position, so if I made it take up my whole screen previously, if I restart the game it goes back to the default, a small window.


----------



## Wezzor

Damn! It was a big jump but I finally made it.








From Supreme to Global I had 14 wins 4 losses and 3 tie.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! It was a big jump but I finally made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Supreme to Global I had 14 wins 4 losses and 3 tie.


gratz dude


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> gratz dude


Thank you.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Thank you.


So there are two online tourneys being held in India tomorrow, the KOTH challenger #1 ( Elunes won the first ) by SoStronk ( a new startup, ESEA-like, for CSGO in India ) and the GameGod invite tourney. If you guys are bored in the morning or whatever, you can watch these matches. I'll be playing for Trademarc gaming ( assuming I don't have to go to work ). So there'll be interesting matches for the Indian scene at least, and y'all are welcome to watch.

If I get Twitch links, I'll post them here, but they should be available on GOTV via the SoStronk app.


----------



## lolllll117

Congrats on making it to global









I'm stuck around the low MG area. i can still see areas where i need to improve, but i can't help but feel like i'm missing a very important detail that is big enough to make me go up a rank or two.


----------



## jameyscott

Gratz on the global!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Congrats on making it to global
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stuck around the low MG area. i can still see areas where i need to improve, but i can't help but feel like i'm missing a very important detail that is big enough to make me go up a rank or two.


I'm right there with you. I'm going to spend the next day or two just playing death match or the occasional match on my alt and work on improving my aim. That's the biggest thing that is getting me right now. I'm not winning 1v1s like I should and I'm God awful with the AK right now.


----------



## lolllll117

yeah my aim is pretty bad. I don't want to put the blame on anything other than myself, but i bet i could aim better if i had a half decent mouse.


----------



## lolllll117

http://www.hltv.org/match/2295879-olofmeister-pashabiceps-showmatch-csgo


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2295879-olofmeister-pashabiceps-showmatch-csgo


Yeah, I am watching it right now too.


----------



## Sikkamore

Hit LEM tonight! Went up against a couple SMFCs and totally out played them


----------



## Tagkaman

I've hit a stage that I've played so much with my MG friends that somehow (without me noticing) I'm smashing my grade (N1). Problem is I don't play enough to rank up.

lol?


----------



## Shanenanigans

The SoStronk tournament just started, my team's playing the first game with a sub. Incidentally I had to go to work and come back, but oh well.

It's not being casted, probably will be tomorrow.


----------



## pez

I have a bad habit of just solo-queuing. I work early in the mornings 6AM-3PM, so I'm on around 5 and playing til 9, so I'm kinda playing when I can play. I'm just getting trolled now. I have a good game every now and then, but I get a group that does stupid stuff. I was MG1 for a couple days, and deranked due to a guy queued up with 2 other friends that never played before (like literally he had 0 hours). The second match was a set of 3 guys that kept telling me I was baiting them because I wasn't pushing with them...as they continuously pushed through the same area they were constantly getting outplayed in. It's like as I rank up, the trolls follow me.

Unfortunately, now I'm in the mindset that I guess I'll be stuck in the GNM/MG1 limbo and just have to play for what I can get, now.


----------



## killuchen

Kind of a random question but do you guys have any gaming earbuds you'd recommend? I have a headset but sometimes I just want to use earbuds and the samsung ones that came with my phone broke lol.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Kind of a random question but do you guys have any gaming earbuds you'd recommend? I have a headset but sometimes I just want to use earbuds and the samsung ones that came with my phone broke lol.


A few of my friends use the Razer Hammerhead In-Ear's, and only had good things to say about them.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> A few of my friends use the Razer Hammerhead In-Ear's, and only had good things to say about them.


I started looking into those and I found Chinese resellers selling them for like 1/3 - 1/2 the price? How legit is this? lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7042VM3652&cm_re=razer_hammerhead_pro-_-9SIA7042VM3652-_-Product

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Razer-Hammerhead-Pro-Earphone-Headphone-PC-Gaming-Headset-Bass-3-5-In-Ear-Music-/171789905906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27ff79eff2


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SoStronk tournament just started, my team's playing the first game with a sub. Incidentally I had to go to work and come back, but oh well.
> 
> It's not being casted, probably will be tomorrow.


I would have watched but i was asleep









give us a heads-up when you have another game


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I would have watched but i was asleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give us a heads-up when you have another game


Ah well semis are tomorrow at 1130am IST ( GMT +530 ) and finals are at 6pm


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> A few of my friends use the Razer Hammerhead In-Ear's, and only had good things to say about them.
> 
> 
> 
> I started looking into those and I found Chinese resellers selling them for like 1/3 - 1/2 the price? How legit is this? lol
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7042VM3652&cm_re=razer_hammerhead_pro-_-9SIA7042VM3652-_-Product
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Razer-Hammerhead-Pro-Earphone-Headphone-PC-Gaming-Headset-Bass-3-5-In-Ear-Music-/171789905906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27ff79eff2
Click to expand...

I wouldn't trust them at all. Then again razer products are so poor even if they weren't legit you probably wouldn't notice a difference in quality anyhow.


----------



## pez

If you're looking for mice, Razer is a serious contender. I liked my 2 BWUs, but others seem to have issues. Who knows. Either way, the Deathadder is a proven mouse. Headsets....eh....get real headphones and a separate mic.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you're looking for mice, Razer is a serious contender. I liked my 2 BWUs, but others seem to have issues. Who knows. Either way, the Deathadder is a proven mouse. Headsets....eh....get real headphones and a separate mic.


I heard even their mice are easy to break, but maybe its just a hit and miss sort of thing.

Sennheisers + Mod mic is the best combo possible.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I heard even their mice are easy to break, but maybe its just a hit and miss sort of thing.
> 
> Sennheisers + Mod mic is the best combo possible.


Eh every company has some bad batches here and there. Deathadder is a fantastic mouse! I had a BWU 2013 and never once had a issue with it.

Shane, thoughts on this: http://www.hltv.org/n/15026 ?


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I heard even their mice are easy to break, but maybe its just a hit and miss sort of thing.
> 
> Sennheisers + Mod mic is the best combo possible.


I've used about a dozen Razer products and they've all felt like cheap knockoffs except maybe for the mouse pads.. Especially the Mamba 2012 that was about $100...


----------



## spacetoast31

Ive come to realize that choice of mouse, comes best from actual comfort of hand. Not the max or min of DPI, or any other settings. No need for 1123 macro buttons for buy binds etc. I have a g500, and before that i had multiples like the mx revolution, a deathadder, some handmedown steel series, but the mx518, was my favorite of all time so the g500 has been an upgraded version of that. It has a good hand comfort for me. I have always been one to go to best buy etc and fondle all the mice and keyboards till i find one i liked. And since the mx518 has been obsolete i tried others and as i said. the g500 is where its at for me. I have a friend who plays with a targus mini laptop mouse, and another that still likes to play games with his microsoft ball mouse for some reason.. The cheap plastic feeling isnt a good selling point but shouldnt always be a deterrent. I myself do like the heavier sized mouse. but some might enjoy that paper light feel.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> the g500 has been an upgraded version of that.


Quite false, the G500 is the upgraded version of the G5. The newer MX518 shaped mice are called G400, G400s and they are far better than the G500 when it comes to sensor performance or durability.


----------



## Swag

Razer DeathAdder + keyboard of your choice. I use a Ducky keyboard OCN edition.

I tried the G400 but it wasn't for me. It is a great mouse, but for myself, I preferred the DeathAdder. I have had one since it came out in '06. The first couple ones lasted me a few years each and the current one has lasted me already 3 years. Only reason why the other 2 died on me was because I raged really hard once and I threw it at the wall. In addition to it, it also shorted my old PC which wasn't a good thing.









For mousepad, I've been alternating between hard mat and soft mat. Biggest thing with a hard mat, it runs down the pads on your mouse much faster than a cloth pad. Still Razer products though.

For mic, I use a Blue Yeti Pro with a pop filter for that extra crispness when raging at teammates being really, really dumb.

In my opinion, after a good mouse, the next best investment for CSGO would be a 120+Hz monitor. May not be for others, but that's what I would get after a good mouse (if I listened to my own advice). My monitor is a Dell U2713HM. That's a 1440p monitor and it has low refresh rates. It says 60 but it's closer to 50 than anything.

Still trying to get used to playing again. After a long year in school and not playing any CS, it's been fun ranking back up.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm using a Roccat Lua (I think) on my basic 1080p screens. If I had any money to spare, I would pick myself up a VG248QE. Seems a lot of people like that monitor. I'm also trying some Skyrim modding, so something bigger like a 32' 1440p+ would be awesome.

The mouse was a gift, my friend got a Redragon something.... It's extremely huge with 16 buttons on the side. He has the sensitivity so high, all you need to do is move it an inch to cross two 1080p screens.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Eh every company has some bad batches here and there. Deathadder is a fantastic mouse! I had a BWU 2013 and never once had a issue with it.
> 
> Shane, thoughts on this: http://www.hltv.org/n/15026 ?


I'm pretty sure he hasn't hacked/wasn't hacking at all. For logical purposes, when you're in one of the best teams in India, there's no need to hack to gain an edge. At that point, you're going to LANs and you gotta showcase your skill there. And there's just one team to beat - Elunes ( not Elusive ). The next three teams are on par with each other. It's more like a fight for 2-3-4 here in India.

But that login story is very thin, especially considering that with Steam guard enabled, logging into a PC would first ask for the steam guard code, which would be in his email, and it's seriously not likely that you'd login to your email on a LAN PC especially when you have it on your phone.

It's all up in the air, but I know Valve won't reverse the ban. Krissh simply doesn't have enough international visibility. Also, if he hasn't loaded hacks, he's been very careless and stupid about his account. While a VAC ban is very harsh for that, it may teach him a lesson in responsibility. Sadly I think it might be the end of his career, and he'll go down as just an Indian who got VAC banned.

These are just my thoughts on this. He's never played suspect at any point of time against us or during matches and such.


----------



## Audio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Ive come to realize that choice of mouse, comes best from actual comfort of hand. Not the max or min of DPI, or any other settings. No need for 1123 macro buttons for buy binds etc. I have a g500, and before that i had multiples like the mx revolution, a deathadder, some handmedown steel series, but the mx518, was my favorite of all time so the g500 has been an upgraded version of that. It has a good hand comfort for me. I have always been one to go to best buy etc and fondle all the mice and keyboards till i find one i liked. And since the mx518 has been obsolete i tried others and as i said. the g500 is where its at for me. I have a friend who plays with a targus mini laptop mouse, and another that still likes to play games with his microsoft ball mouse for some reason.. The cheap plastic feeling isnt a good selling point but shouldnt always be a deterrent. I myself do like the heavier sized mouse. but some might enjoy that paper light feel.


Meh can't say I agree at all. I'm global elite on two accounts in CSGO. Mouse smoothing really sucks it feels less raw and makes it difficult to feel the rifles out. The more raw the mouse sensor the more connected I am to the experience in the game. being connected to the mouse through ergonomics doesn't matter if the mouse isn't connected to the game! Malfunctions and mouse skipping just makes hitting shots impossible, and lift off distance is the difference between getting shot in the back or not/mechanical errors.


----------



## mtzgr

Just played some 1.6 and it makes me sad how bad this game is in terms of aim and gun control.


----------



## funkmetal

So I finally got my LE back. Seems basically not caring and just playing is doing wonders. And my friend GooseX5 also helped by suggesting 1.2 in game sensitivity which made my aim alot more consistant.


----------



## MR KROGOTH




----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtzgr*
> 
> Just played some 1.6 and it makes me sad how bad this game is in terms of aim and gun control.


I actually think GO is a very good adaption of what made CS 1.6 good. It's not CS 1.6 v2, but it's certainly not a prequel to CS:S, which had all kinds of misguided ideas about how aim, gun control and hitboxes should work in a CS game.
1.6 was also played differently. The maps were really large, and you had a limited number of "good" spots because of the plainness of the maps, which made prefiring and especially wallbanging a staple in high level play in 1.6.
With far less wallbanging in GO, pro games has been more about good nade placement and strat executions, rather than systematic clearing of corners with only 4 or 5 really viable weapons.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> systematic clearing of corners with only 4 or 5 really viable weapons.


I'm still waiting on the Elite buff after using the CS:S Elites


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Just realized that CS:GO is a good game to measure power draw.

UPS says I max out at 324W with my sig rig (CPU at 4.4GHz 1.265V).

EDIT: That includes 36W of monitors, so remove 36W and factor in my PSU efficiency.

EDIT2: ~90% GPU usage and ~80% CPU usage are my normal maximums. Sometimes I get 100% GPU usage, other times it's 90% CPU.


----------



## mtzgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I actually think GO is a very good adaption of what made CS 1.6 good. It's not CS 1.6 v2, but it's certainly not a prequel to CS:S, which had all kinds of misguided ideas about how aim, gun control and hitboxes should work in a CS game.
> 1.6 was also played differently. The maps were really large, and you had a limited number of "good" spots because of the plainness of the maps, which made prefiring and especially wallbanging a staple in high level play in 1.6.
> With far less wallbanging in GO, pro games has been more about good nade placement and strat executions, rather than systematic clearing of corners with only 4 or 5 really viable weapons.


I can more or less agree with all of this. The aim, hitboxes, and gun control still suck.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I heard even their mice are easy to break, but maybe its just a hit and miss sort of thing.
> 
> Sennheisers + Mod mic is the best combo possible.


Disagree....Audio Technica AD700 (if you can find a pair) or AD700x with a mic would be the best combo possible IMO

Happy Memorial Day everyone, let's go kill some terrorists.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I heard even their mice are easy to break, but maybe its just a hit and miss sort of thing.
> 
> Sennheisers + Mod mic is the best combo possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree....Audio Technica AD700 (if you can find a pair) or AD700x with a mic would be the best combo possible IMO
> 
> Happy Memorial Day everyone, let's go kill some terrorists.
Click to expand...

I actually forgot about AudioT. That would be a killer combo as well, million times better than a headset.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I finally got my LE back. Seems basically not caring and just playing is doing wonders. And my friend GooseX5 also helped by suggesting 1.2 in game sensitivity which made my aim alot more consistant.


Not caring or just going with the flow makes me play a heck of a lot better too. When I was stressing and constantly trying to do things instead of feeling out the situations then I was playing bad/making a lot of mistakes. Funny how that works eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I actually forgot about AudioT. That would be a killer combo as well, million times better than a headset.


I have the AD700s but with people constantly making noise around the house (my sister and her crying baby, which surprisingly, my sister is the louder of the two YAK YAK YAK) I find myself using ear buds ($50 skullcandy's I found randomly in my room) with my headset wrapped around my neck for the mic lol also, the AD700 is a pain to wear because of my small/normal sized head xD


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Not caring or just going with the flow makes me play a heck of a lot better too. When I was stressing and constantly trying to do things instead of feeling out the situations then I was playing bad/making a lot of mistakes. Funny how that works eh?
> I have the AD700s but with people constantly making noise around the house (my sister and her crying baby, which surprisingly, my sister is the louder of the two YAK YAK YAK) I find myself using ear buds ($50 skullcandy's I found randomly in my room) with my headset wrapped around my neck for the mic lol also, the AD700 is a pain to wear because of my small/normal sized head xD


Ya I do agree with the background noise with the ADs. I have a very small head too, but have no issues wearing them.

So hard to play go right now...gta is consuming my free time lol


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Ya I do agree with the background noise with the ADs. I have a very small head too, but have no issues wearing them.
> 
> So hard to play go right now...gta is consuming my free time lol


I put an elastic band at the top of the AD700s and that did help quite a bit. As much as I'd love to give them another shot I can't as I recently had my ears pierced and they'll just get agitated if I wear headphones. I seriously love earbuds though.

Anyone know of any really good ear buds to use? Sennheiser possibly?

That's a reason I don't want to touch GTA lol I heard it's addictive once you start playing xD


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I'm still waiting on the Elite buff after using the CS:S Elites


Even if they did buff the dualies, I think everyone has forgotten they exist at this point


----------



## Wezzor

I can't remember the last time I saw anyone use them in competetive.


----------



## LDV617

Get_right had been using them in the pistol rounds of matches and LANs but I think he stopped doing that. He is sick with them.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I can't remember the last time I saw anyone use them in competetive.


We had an opponent using them against us on Cache the one game. He was doing pretty good with them but I always out gunned him with my glock/usp!


----------



## Swag

I just wanted to leave here my opinion on the current state of CSGO and vent pretty much.

I'm just completely appalled about how bad the hacking situation has gotten in CSGO. I just played 3 games in a row, and each one had at least 2 hackers on the opposing team. I'm not sure if any on my team were, but it was just awful. Just smoked out mid (Dust2) and just shot us all through the smoke.

Not only was that bad, I joined a game where a streamer (MiloshTheGreat) decided to queue up with hackers. Just completely blatantly hacking and saying "your team hacked so we will hack too". This was the second round and we lost the first round....

I just needed to vent about this current status. It's really making me mad and sad because I've been playing CS since 1.5 and although there were hackers then, the hacking now is rewarded when we are MM banned for so long because we don't want to stay in a game full of hackers.


----------



## mtzgr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just wanted to leave here my opinion on the current state of CSGO and vent pretty much.
> 
> I'm just completely appalled about how bad the hacking situation has gotten in CSGO. I just played 3 games in a row, and each one had at least 2 hackers on the opposing team. I'm not sure if any on my team were, but it was just awful. Just smoked out mid (Dust2) and just shot us all through the smoke.
> 
> Not only was that bad, I joined a game where a streamer (MiloshTheGreat) decided to queue up with hackers. Just completely blatantly hacking and saying "your team hacked so we will hack too". This was the second round and we lost the first round....
> 
> I just needed to vent about this current status. It's really making me mad and sad because I've been playing CS since 1.5 and although there were hackers then, the hacking now is rewarded when we are MM banned for so long because we don't want to stay in a game full of hackers.


Play on ESEA. MM is a waste of time.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtzgr*
> Play on ESEA. MM is a waste of time.


"B-but muh raaaaaank!!" -Half of the CSGO Player base.


----------



## Swag

I did play ESEA quite a bit actually, but after their new system. I'm not a big fan anymore. Been playing CEVO and FACEIT mostly nowadays, just sometimes I hate how I just want a relaxing game and hackers everywhere.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> after their new system. I'm not a big fan anymore.


----------



## dmasteR

Operation hype today!!!


----------



## lolllll117

oh is there a new operation coming out today?


----------



## Wezzor




----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> "B-but muh raaaaaank!!" -Half of the CSGO Player base.


Yes and no to the rank thing. the only reason i enjoy keeping a decent rank is the better skill level of said rank Im still stuck at mge because of the hacker situation. its always a win 2 lose 2 thing. My main team is badges badges and eagles. And i hold my own. Its not for the status of it. ESEA does however have a better average skill level. But i sadly cant afford to pay for a subscription right now after my hefty PC upgrade. Hopefully soon though.


----------



## Wezzor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603355076581797888
Operation Bloodhound!


----------



## lolllll117

500MB update. is the operation hype real?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I have a few spare dollars, maybe I'll purchase it.


----------



## lolllll117

MASSIVE update!

Release Notes for 5/26/2015
26 MAY 2015 -

[OPERATION BLOODHOUND]
- Launched Operation Bloodhound, available until September 30th, 2015.
- Six community maps available for free to ALL CS:GO PLAYERS on official servers via the Operation Bloodhound map group: Agency, Resort, Zoo, Log, Rails, and Season
- The Operation Bloodhound Access Pass is now available for purchase. It provides:
- The upgradable Operation Bloodhound Challenge Coin, which can be displayed on your profile and in the scoreboard.
- The Operation Bloodhound Journal, complete with Friends Leaderboards to track your Active Duty and Operation Competitive performance.
- Two all-new campaigns, with 62 missions rewarding additional XP throughout the Operation.
- Earned weapon drops will come from the Operation Bloodhound exclusive weapon collections: Cobblestone, Cache, Overpass, and all-new collections Gods and Monsters, The Rising Sun, and Chop Shop.
- Exclusive access to the Falchion Case, containing 16 community-designed weapon finishes and the *all-new Falchion Knife.*
- Added two new Mission types, Assassination and Guardian Co-op which are playable via campaign missions in the Operation.
[PROFILE RANKS]
- Introducing Profile Ranks, viewable in-game on your CS:GO profile.
- Play on official servers to earn XP and rank up your CS:GO Profile Rank.
- In Competitive Mode, your earned XP is determined by your rounds won.
- In all other modes, your earned XP is determined by your score.
- You can earn additional XP by completing Operation Bloodhound Missions.
- In addition to increasing your CS:GO Profile Rank, your first Rank earned each week will reward you with an earned weapon drop. If you own an Operation Bloodhound Access Pass, your weapon will come from one of the exclusive Operation Bloodhound weapon collections.
[CASUAL]
- Reduced Round timer from 3:00 to 2:15.
- Increased warmup time from 30 to 90 seconds.
- Disabled vote to restart match.
- Vote to change level is disabled after a team has reached match point.
[UI]
- Fixed sometimes (but rarely) seeing health of players on the other team in the mini scoreboard.
- Fixed the freeze panel sometimes getting stuck on and staying on even after the player is alive.
[MISC]
- Added trace-based visibility checks to prevent networking invisible enemy players.
- Updated CSGO engine to the latest Steam API SDK.
- Improved support for integrated web browser MOTD popups.
- Fixed several server-crashing exploits.
- Fixed voice chat echo in lobby.
- Re-enabled a bunch of player model variants including the much missed Balkan "Ido" model, otherwise known as tm_balkan_variantC.
- Added a convar (sv_disable_immunity_alpha) that when set, allows mods to handle their own alpha on players.
- Limited support for FBX in studiomdl.
- Added sv_vote_to_changelevel_before_match_point (default 0, vote is never disallowed). When set to 1, the vote to change level is disabled after a team has reached match point.
[MAPS]
-Cache
-Fixed multiple bomb-stuck spots
-Fixed an issue where saving CTs could be seen on radar from outside spawn
-Fixed an annoying issue where grenades would collide with ground geometry map-wide
-Deleted a problematic glass pane in mid (thanks RoF Anders)
-Ensured tarps on crates are actually spammable
-Season
-Reduced width of Upper B T-side and long A to their CS:Source dimensions
-Fixed every "white on white" corner to improve visibility (Thanks Shahzam)
-Added a railing on catwalk to ensure that T's don't rush A site without potential punishment from pit
-Fixed an angle at B lower to ensure that defensive grenades can be bounced off a wall easily and properly, as was the case in CS:Source
-Made squeeky door louder
-Bug fix: fixed metal sounds being made on all surfaces throughout the map.
-Mirage
-Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck
-Fixed some spots where players could get stuck on walls


----------



## Shanenanigans

...And skin prices have crashed. Lame.


----------



## jameyscott

I bought the pass, but it's not showing up on my account? Not sure what to do.  Rather not resort to opening a support ticket with Steam Support....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I bought the pass, but it's not showing up on my account? Not sure what to do. Rather not resort to opening a support ticket with Steam Support....


Is the money gone and there is no hint of the pass in your inventory even after restarting the game?

I wound up buying one and got my money back by selling a falchion case.


----------



## buttface420

i quit playing after getting my 3rd 7 day cooldown because of "pc blocking vac " issues....i tried everything they had listed to solve the issue but i just cant figure out why. even deleting appcache folder,repairing steam,going to cmd to enable and disable stuff.

i eveen tested playing casual a couple times after the 2nd cooldown because i thought for sure i fixed it, i played five casual matches so then i jumped to competition,played one game, then the second game kick .


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> i quit playing after getting my 3rd 7 day cooldown because of "pc blocking vac " issues....i tried everything they had listed to solve the issue but i just cant figure out why. even deleting appcache folder,repairing steam,going to cmd to enable and disable stuff.
> 
> i eveen tested playing casual a couple times after the 2nd cooldown because i thought for sure i fixed it, i played five casual matches so then i jumped to competition,played one game, then the second game kick .


Uninstall all driver monitoring software like rivatuner ( doesn't cause issues ) MSI afterburner, etc. because I'm sure it's an obscure piece of software on your system that's causing the issue. Also a virus/malware scan may be good for you right now.


----------



## Gunfire

The Scout mission is literally the most frustrating thing that I have ever done...

Good riddance..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire*
> 
> The Scout mission is literally the most frustrating thing that I have ever done...
> 
> Good riddance..


It helps to check T and CT spawns, chickend flock there all the time.

I finished that mission in 3 games, or roughly 20 minutes.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Is the money gone and there is no hint of the pass in your inventory even after restarting the game?
> 
> I wound up buying one and got my money back by selling a falchion case.


Yeah, it's there now. I ended up buying another. I have two accounts, so ehh. I'll just trade it over when that's an available option. (June 3rd) =/


----------



## twiz0r0r

What a great day!!!!

My Cavs are going to the finals and a new operation!!!!!!!!!

How are these maps, anyone know?

EDIT: I go to play and it's unplayable for me. While playing my mouse stops tracking HORRIBLY. I have no issues when in the menus, GTAV, or in Windows. ***!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> What a great day!!!!
> 
> My Cavs are going to the finals and a new operation!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How are these maps, anyone know?
> 
> EDIT: I go to play and it's unplayable for me. While playing my mouse stops tracking HORRIBLY. I have no issues when in the menus, GTAV, or in Windows. ***!?!?!?!?!


I'm getting an issue when spawning. Sometimes I move fine but other times it's taking me anywhere from 3 to 10 seconds to just move using WASD :/ also, noticing a lot of lag on the servers but maybe that's always been there lol


----------



## AcEsSalvation

buttface420, have you tried checking your HDD's health? Perhaps it's always installing on a weak/bad sector?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> CS:GO is reminding me of Team Fortress 2. Thanks steam for ******* up yet another game. Moar collectables? Makes the game better...


It's valve's greed getting worse and worse. The game still runs terrible even with a high amount of FPS and pistols can outclass rifles in a lot of situations.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> CS:GO is reminding me of Team Fortress 2. Thanks steam for ******* up yet another game. Moar collectables? Makes the game better...


How is adding skins, making the game worse? The skins fund the CS:GO Tournaments. They do nothing to change to the mechanical aspect of the game unlike TF2.

Valve is working on this game, not Steam. Steam is a product.


----------



## jon666

Valve filled me with hope with the Opposing Force expansion. They have been pandering ever since. "skins"...cool, I can pay for camo. I hope the newer Call of Duties haven't done this. WHY. JUST WHY? WHAT THE HELL. This is also why I will occassionally start up CoD 4 and join my favorite servers. Can't get a clean multiplayer game on CS:GO anymore. Pistols are still the go to in counterstrike. Much more accurate when rounding corners no matter the range. As for the tournements. Meh. I didn't buy the game to watch other people play it. I don't know how else to say this. I'm too nub to play this game constantly instead of going to work.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> Valve filled me with hope with the Opposing Force expansion. They have been pandering ever since. "skins"...cool, I can pay for camo. I hope the newer Call of Duties haven't done this. WHY. JUST WHY? WHAT THE HELL. This is also why I will occassionally start up CoD 4 and join my favorite servers. Can't get a clean multiplayer game on CS:GO anymore. Pistols are still the go to in counterstrike. Much more accurate when rounding corners no matter the range. As for the tournements. Meh. I didn't buy the game to watch other people play it. I don't know how else to say this. I'm too nub to play this game constantly instead of going to work.


CS:GO is not 1.6, deal with it. It has active competitive pro scene and millions of players, it is not necessery to be a replica of 1.6. all they should do - is fixing not matching model <-> hitbox issue.
current pistols and smg balance makes pro scene more entertaining to watch, because there is no more "throwing" rounds, when one of the sides has literraly no chance to win. and non-pro scene is forced to think when opposit side will save, and when you should not peek corners aggressively. this kind of balance has it's cons, obv, but pros are there either.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> CS:GO is not 1.6, deal with it. It has active competitive pro scene and millions of players, it is not necessery to be a replica of 1.6. all they should do - is fixing not matching model <-> hitbox issue.
> current pistols and smg balance makes pro scene more entertaining to watch, because there is no more "throwing" rounds, when one of the sides has literraly no chance to win. and non-pro scene is forced to think when opposit side will save, and when you should not peek corners aggressively. this kind of balance has it's cons, obv, but pros are there either.


I personally like the pistols being more accurate at long-range, something I wish was in 1.6. Agree with your points though


----------



## lolllll117

I really like some of the new maps. There is a lot of potential. But is it just me or do most of them have terrible invisible walls?


----------



## chemicalfan

Can't believe that no-one has mentioned the new knife in here yet!?

Edit: Also wanted to mention that kennyS ace vs NiP


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't believe that no-one has mentioned the new knife in here yet!?l:


Its basically a upgraded flip knife. Meh.


----------



## agsz

What's the point of CSGO profile rank?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> What's the point of CSGO profile rank?


Getting drops xd


----------



## chemicalfan

HOLY CRAP!!

Only just realised all the extra new skins! I thought it was only the Falchion case skins, didn't realise about the others, and some of them are AWESOME!!!! Like, sell your first-born awesome!!!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Not sure when I'm playing again... something with this update has made the game unbearable for me.


----------



## Paradigm84

They really went crazy with the new skins, holy cow.


----------



## zemco999

Wow. The new maps aren't optimized at all. going from 360 to 55 fps over and over again


----------



## LDV617

Zoo is silly, dropped 45 last night in a game ^^


----------



## Sikkamore

They really need to give us more missions daily. And NOT make us pay for them this time around.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't believe that no-one has mentioned the new knife in here yet!?
> 
> Edit: Also wanted to mention that kennyS ace vs NiP


New Knife is disgusting, and I think almost every new skin is as well.









Haven't played too much of the latest update, so I won't judge the rest just yet...


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> New Knife is disgusting, and I think almost every new skin is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't played too much of the latest update, so I won't judge the rest just yet...


You haven't been playing CS much at all lately, have you?
Whenever i look at my friends list it says you are playing GTA V


----------



## chemicalfan

And the servers are down.....typical


----------



## lolllll117

Okay, that's not just a west Coast US thing?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> You haven't been playing CS much at all lately, have you?
> Whenever i look at my friends list it says you are playing GTA V


Lets just say GTA V has been taking up most of my time









I'm still up to date with whats going on with CS, I just haven't played any until this update.


----------



## lolllll117

That will probably the same for me when i get GTA V. I'm just waiting for steam sales because i don't want to break my streak of not paying $60 for a game in 6 years









Do you still betting like a mad man or has GTA slowed that down too?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> That will probably the same for me when i get GTA V. I'm just waiting for steam sales because i don't want to break my streak of not paying $60 for a game in 6 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still betting like a mad man or has GTA slowed that down too?


GTA does not slow my gambling habits.









Anyone know which skins were community made, and which were Valve made? I can't figure it out cause nearly all of them are so disgusting.....


----------



## lolllll117

There a few skins i think look awesome, but yeah in general nothing too stellar.
My only real complaint about the update is that most of the new maps have lousy invisible walls. Mostly in regards to ledges that appear easy to stand on top of, but also on edges of maps there are spots where you should be able to easily walk out of the map, but instead of blocking it with an object, there's just a giant invisible wall. Maybe i just never noticed that in the regular maps.


----------



## lolllll117

am i the only one who is having a bunch of problems with the steam servers?


----------



## twiz0r0r

I've had no steam issues today.


----------



## lolllll117

it seems the CS:GO servers keep on going offline.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> it seems the CS:GO servers keep on going offline.


I think the Item API has been down since 1PM or so.


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> They really need to give us more missions daily.


Yeah I think it's BS that we get limited to only 2-3 a day..

I should be able to do as many as I want, I paid the damn $6 for it.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> GTA does not slow my gambling habits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know which skins were community made, and which were Valve made? I can't figure it out cause nearly all of them are so disgusting.....


I think all the new collections other than the case are from Valve. Hence the reskins and ugliness.

There are a few nice ones though. The M4A1 hotrod looks lovely.






The balancing animation on the new knife is so goofy that I kind of want it


----------



## lolllll117

That AdreN video









yeah the animations for the new knife are kind of cool


----------



## Z Overlord

I don't know if this is the right place to ask

what's a good built for my cousin who wants to play this? His current laptop plays it kinda bad and he wants something better. I can donate a spare HD7970 I have.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to ask
> 
> what's a good built for my cousin who wants to play this? His current laptop plays it kinda bad and he wants something better. I can donate a spare HD7970 I have.


Intel Quad Core. CS:GO loves the high IPC processors. You could easily get away with a 2500K with a mild overclock (4.5Ghz) and give him a nice 200+ fps when paired with the 7970.


----------



## twiz0r0r

The missions are 3 per day? That would be ok I guess.

This XP thing is idiotic IMO. This isn't COD....think of something original


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> The missions are 3 per day? That would be ok I guess.
> 
> This XP thing is idiotic IMO. This isn't COD....think of something original


1 mission per day and 1 drop per week I believe.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 1 mission per day and 1 drop per week I believe.


Well I did 3 missions today. Maybe tomorrow it will let me do 1.

And yes I believe it's one weapon drop a week with the stupid XP system.


----------



## MR-e

you guys know if playing esea gains exp too? or is it limited to mm only?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> you guys know if playing esea gains exp too? or is it limited to mm only?


Official valve servers only. 64 tick DM, Gungame, MM, Casual, just has to be valves :/

Drops on community servers haven't even been working until recently.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

So I've just been getting into this for about a week. I played a bit during the beta, but was heavily into Starcraft 2 at the time so I never picked it up. Now some of my friends are playing so it's good to hang out on Skype and play. Working on getting ranked still. I'll be reading through the stuff in the first post to see if there's any newbie essential info when starting to play.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to ask
> 
> what's a good built for my cousin who wants to play this? His current laptop plays it kinda bad and he wants something better. I can donate a spare HD7970 I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Quad Core. CS:GO loves the high IPC processors. You could easily get away with a 2500K with a mild overclock (4.5Ghz) and give him a nice 200+ fps when paired with the 7970.
Click to expand...

I agree, I would at the minimum go with an Intel Quad Core.

In addition, probably look into pricing as most Intel CPUs don't really drop in price with the release of a new socket. I'd recommend just picking up the best, affordable bundle you can get with an Intel Quad. Shop around, don't jump too quickly until you research the market.

For PSU, try getting 550W minimum to run the overclock and GPU. Also, PSUs only run "optimally" when running under a certain max load.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Bad PSU advice. And that
Quote:


> Also, PSUs only run "optimally" when running under a certain max load.


you might be talking about might be the 50% load myth, which is wrong.

Find a quality unit, like the Rosewill Capstone 450W/550W, XFX TS, Seasonic S12G/S12II, or many more over in this thread. You can also ask in there for some specific models to look at.

And chances are, that GPU won't need any overclocking. It may hit the 99% usage, but you will be at ~300FPS by then, and that's if the CPU doesn't bottleneck.


----------



## chemicalfan

There are so many games on tonight, a lot of them BO3s! What happens if a team hasn't finished playing their last game? Does the next one wait, get postposted, or do they forfeit?


----------



## PolyMorphist

Has the MM ranking system lowered its rank benchmarks? I took a 2 month break for studies, play a few MM games on the new operation with some SMFC friends, and I go from an un-ranked DMG to LEM in 4 won games. My Steam friends have also ranked up quite a lot -- even the ones who have shown little to no improvement since my departure from the scene.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> There are so many games on tonight, a lot of them BO3s! What happens if a team hasn't finished playing their last game? Does the next one wait, get postposted, or do they forfeit?


Where at!?

EDIT: Think I found it


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Has the MM ranking system lowered its rank benchmarks? I took a 2 month break for studies, play a few MM games on the new operation with some SMFC friends, and I go from an un-ranked DMG to LEM in 4 won games. My Steam friends have also ranked up quite a lot -- even the ones who have shown little to no improvement since my departure from the scene.


Massive VAC ban waves, cleared out the ranks of all the hackers, meaning people have been moving to their true ranks real fast (at least, closer to them)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Where at!?
> 
> EDIT: Think I found it


I know you said you found it, but here for clarification - http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=2


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> There are so many games on tonight, a lot of them BO3s! What happens if a team hasn't finished playing their last game? Does the next one wait, get postposted, or do they forfeit?


Depends on the league. ESEA will hit you with a forfeit loss if you're late. All the others are afraid of the reddit army so they seem to just wait or reschedule.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Has the MM ranking system lowered its rank benchmarks? I took a 2 month break for studies, play a few MM games on the new operation with some SMFC friends, and I go from an un-ranked DMG to LEM in 4 won games. My Steam friends have also ranked up quite a lot -- even the ones who have shown little to no improvement since my departure from the scene.


Yeah, much easier now it seems. People thought it was down to a VAC wave banning a lot of people at higher ranks, I'm unconvinced given how many are still cheating in MM. I think they've just changed the algorithm to appease the masses. /tinfoil hat.


----------



## sepheroth003

I just started playing again about a week ago. Haven't played for many years. I got DMG after my 10 competitive matches, up to 20 wins so far.

Now this operation is pretty cool, finished my first 3 missions yesterday, looking forward to doing 3 more tonight.


----------



## tristanbear

I think that it's stupid you can only do one mission at a time. Really, I have to wait 5 hours after ONE mission? It's not as bad as the 2 day wait before I guess though.


----------



## chemicalfan

But missions are almost meaningless now, as XP will be accrued in non-mission modes (excluding community servers). The missions give a boost, but just playing CS will award you XP & the one Operation drop a week. You don't have to play any of the missions at all, and can still get Operation drops by just playing normally (providing you have the pass, otherwise you'll just get the "regular" drops)


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> But missions are almost meaningless now, as XP will be accrued in non-mission modes (excluding community servers). The missions give a boost, but just playing CS will award you XP & the one Operation drop a week. You don't have to play any of the missions at all, and can still get Operation drops by just playing normally (providing you have the pass, otherwise you'll just get the "regular" drops)


Yeah but I really only play community servers atm, the only reason I don't is to do those missions because they're fun.


----------



## fragamemnon

Yep. And no - some find them fun. I find them okay, but bought the pass regardless for me and a friend. We already had 3 case drops yesterday so we got the pass money back.









In other news, I easily went DMG > Eagle without breaking a sweat. Just played a MM game every week or so, then stopped for a while until I got my DMG badge taken off, won a game and boom! eagle. And I mainly play CEVO.
I sense that a lot of people will start playing more MM, and so will I. Here's to an easy Eagle > LEM > SMFC!









How have you guys been? I hadn't opened the thread in a while.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Yep. And no - some find them fun. I find them okay, but bought the pass regardless for me and a friend. We already had 3 case drops yesterday so we got the pass money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I easily went DMG > Eagle without breaking a sweat. Just played a MM game every week or so, then stopped for a while until I got my DMG badge taken off, won a game and boom! eagle. And I mainly play CEVO.
> I sense that a lot of people will start playing more MM, and so will I. Here's to an easy Eagle > LEM > SMFC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have you guys been? I hadn't opened the thread in a while.


Congratulations dude!

and I've been fine, gonna spend this summer practicing my aim, smokes, flashes, etc. then sign myself up for ESEA or CEVO, I haven't played ESEA since 1.6 though haha.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Yep. And no - some find them fun. I find them okay, but bought the pass regardless for me and a friend. We already had 3 case drops yesterday so we got the pass money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I easily went DMG > Eagle without breaking a sweat. Just played a MM game every week or so, then stopped for a while until I got my DMG badge taken off, won a game and boom! eagle. And I mainly play CEVO.
> I sense that a lot of people will start playing more MM, and so will I. Here's to an easy Eagle > LEM > SMFC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have you guys been? I hadn't opened the thread in a while.


FYI your increase in rank was due to the VAC ban. Pretty much everyone went up 1-2 ranks. I'm happy that a new operation is out - it's giving me motivation to put GTA down for a little bit


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yea... I got my Nova 3 ridiculously easy. To be fair, I was with my friend who is a LE or LEM (something like that) on his Nova 4 Smurf, but I went from SE to Nova 2 playing against solid Nova 2-4 and even though I was on the bottom, I don't think I was doing bad.

I play real defensively on CT, so I won't be playing close at all unless it's an eco and I have my MP7 with me...







On T side, I always have a flash for the push, so I'll either die immediately in the push, or I'll be first pick when guarding the site. I'm also the first one willing to buy for a team mate, or be their meat shield, so deaths come my way, and my team looks better since they aren't the ones to die.

EDIT: My friend always was telling me I play like a MG. But if you ask me, I need to learn some better prefire tactics or better defending positions and practice a little bit more on my spray.


----------



## chemicalfan

You buy an MP7 on an eco? I think you mean a force buy....
An eco is like a P250, no armor (some pro teams get a couple of Tec-9s in there instead). So you can full buy the following round, even if you lose, thanks to the $1900 you'll get from 2 losses on the trot.

I think you play quite similarly to me, and I don't think it's a bad thing. I'm good with the AK, but hate the "entry" aspect of entering sites, even with flashes and if I'm not first in. Doesn't help that I'm solo queuing, and there often aren't strats at all (and no use of "default style", which I really like). #justsilverthings


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well, I say eco but when I'm playing with friends an eco is SMG+ armor, otherwise we either buy absolutely nothing, or the #300 pistol. I really like that MP7/UMP. The way I play Dust II makes me very efficient with those weapons, so I end up with a couple of $600 kills while only risking a cheap SMG. Since I can do that, I'll end up taking the more dangerous and close plays. I may end up dead, but I take usually 2 with me and give plenty of info for the rotate. Other times, I get the firt kill, fall back, and drop a flash on myself blinding me and the enemy, but my back up takes care of what I couldn't do.


----------



## w35t

All these bajillion new skins wrecking the market and STILL no decent glock. Seriously? Every single glock skin is cheap and/or ugly except for the fade which is $180.


----------



## Paradigm84

I personally like the missions a lot, I'm at home with a bad internet connection, so competitive isn't really an option, and normal deathmatch gets boring pretty quickly, but having challenges to do makes it entertaining.

Also, got to Rank 2, got a UMP Minotaur Labyrinth FT drop, then sold that for ~$7 and opened a Falchion and Chroma 2 case and got some crappy sub $1 skins, gg!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Yea... I got my Nova 3 ridiculously easy. To be fair, I was with my friend who is a LE or LEM (something like that) on his Nova 4 Smurf, but I went from SE to Nova 2 playing against solid Nova 2-4 and even though I was on the bottom, I don't think I was doing bad.
> 
> I play real defensively on CT, so I won't be playing close at all unless it's an eco and I have my MP7 with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On T side, I always have a flash for the push, so I'll either die immediately in the push, or I'll be first pick when guarding the site. I'm also the first one willing to buy for a team mate, or be their meat shield, so deaths come my way, and my team looks better since they aren't the ones to die.
> 
> EDIT: My friend always was telling me I play like a MG. But if you ask me, I need to learn some better prefire tactics or better defending positions and practice a little bit more on my spray.


Yeah, the largest gap in like very bottom Gold and like MG1 is just not being stupid. I get into so many matches with people who think rushing is everything or that baiting your corner 'takes too much time'. For now I try to stay positive even through the huge losses and just keep my chin up lol. Your biggest bottleneck after GN will be the teams you play with. That's totally my fault for solo-queuing, but oh well







.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I feel like I need to solo queue since even when my friend is messing around, he tears up MG's with what I see as save buy or eco round. Also sucks since it seems like nobody likes to try going to B on Inferno... I love defending that site... and taking it


----------



## Hefner

The new skins are awesome. You have to be blind to dislike the new AWP & AK47


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> All these bajillion new skins wrecking the market and STILL no decent glock. Seriously? Every single glock skin is cheap and/or ugly except for the fade which is $180.


HOLY CRAP WE'RE FRIENDS ON STEAM.

I'm OverlordMitttenz.

I like the bunsen burner and the water elemental. All other glocks are meh. I don't like the fade; I honestly don't get the hype around it.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Congratulations dude!
> 
> and I've been fine, gonna spend this summer practicing my aim, smokes, flashes, etc. then sign myself up for ESEA or CEVO, I haven't played ESEA since 1.6 though haha.


Thanks!

But do other things in the summer, too.







haha, j/k
I like CEVO because I like my CS as free to play as possible, heh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> FYI your increase in rank was due to the VAC ban. Pretty much everyone went up 1-2 ranks. I'm happy that a new operation is out - it's giving me motivation to put GTA down for a little bit


Yeah, we speculated with a friend that it's been a LOT easier these days, I mean - our opponents suddenly felt like silvers.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> The new skins are awesome. You have to be blind to dislike the new AWP & AK47


The awp hyper beast is the only decent skin out of every skin added IMO.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The awp hyper beast is the only decent skin out of every skin added IMO.


Honestly, the only skin that I'm interested in is the Aquamarine Revenge or the Poseidon. The rest are meh. I just bought a FT Fire Serpent, so no go on the Aquamarine Revenge for me at the moment.


----------



## zemco999

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/37kunc/area_received_a_vac_ban_today/

DMASTER

who is this guy and whys it matter?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/37kunc/area_received_a_vac_ban_today/
> 
> DMASTER
> 
> who is this guy and whys it matter?


Doesn't matter. Just a player that people thought had insane aim, and there was a youtube video of him playing. He never really played at the pro level, and i'm not sure if he even played at the semi-pro level. Most of the french scene never picked him up because they thought he cheated. It was just a matter of time.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Doesn't matter. Just a player that people thought had insane aim, and there was a youtube video of him playing. He never really played at the pro level, and i'm not sure if he even played at the semi-pro level. Most of the french scene never picked him up because they thought he cheated. It was just a matter of time.


he declined a LDLC invite back in like 2013 or something iirc.


----------



## lolllll117

Speaking of VAC bans, i was spectating a friend who's a few years younger than me and i noticed something was a little off with the way he was playing. not even a minute later, he got VAC banned from a competitive match. It was certainly a shock since i didn't know he was the type of person who would hack. Such a shame too because i actually thought he was a cool guy until this happened.


----------



## semencmoz

correct me if I'm wrong, when after first loss my team has 3/5 1400$ and 2/5 have less than 2600$, it's better to forcebuy (kev+5-7 or kev+tec9, or helmet+250) to avoid two full ecos in a row? yesterday my team had such situation and it was actually right call (we won that forcebuy), but after that we had a little discussion was it legit, or just an accident.


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/37o2lx/faceit_launch_in_sea_new_update_released/
Quote:


> FACEIT launch in SEA & new update released


For Shane! (And anyone else from the SEA Region







)


----------



## SeD669

So this XP stuff... basically just play and you earn it no mater what the outcome? And then level up and receive drops?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> All these bajillion new skins wrecking the market and STILL no decent glock. Seriously? Every single glock skin is cheap and/or ugly except for the fade which is $180.


Agreed, the Glock needs some love! And the P2000, that's lacking a bit in the same way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> correct me if I'm wrong, when after first loss my team has 3/5 1400$ and 2/5 have less than 2600$, it's better to forcebuy (kev+5-7 or kev+tec9, or helmet+250) to avoid two full ecos in a row? yesterday my team had such situation and it was actually right call (we won that forcebuy), but after that we had a little discussion was it legit, or just an accident.


Normally the answer is no, you full eco again which means the poor people have at least $3000 next time ($1400,-$300 for P250, +$1900 for loss), and the rich have at least $4000-$4200. You can then make a decent force (or the rich could drop if they got kills, they could use Tec-9/5-7 instead of P250). A crappy force with only $1400 means you're looking at armor/pistol with no nades, reliant on stealing a gun. Or, no armor and a cheap SMG (vs. rifles, I don't like them odds). Better to aim for economic damage rather than the win - get a couple of kills, get the bomb down, ready for a real full buy assault the next round.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> So this XP stuff... basically just play and you earn it no mater what the outcome? And then level up and receive drops?


Not exactly, your performace in the games matters a lot. You can't just idle for XP


----------



## pez

Strangely, I thought while I was at work yesterday: "Why don't I try my work mouse out for CSGO (Kinzu V2)?"

I've used one fingertip/claw mouse for gaming before recently and that was a M65. It was way too heavy for the style of mouse it was, even without any weights. It's designed to be a palm grip mouse, but my hands were just 30% too large for that to be the case.

However, I tried my SS Kinzu V2 Pro last night and it was a whole different game for me. Coming from nearly 7 years of the Deathadder, and my most recent SS Rival, this is the most natural this game has felt to me. Moral of the story here is if I can play consistently like that with it through the next couple of days, I'm going to order the silver version from Amazon and buy some better feet for it.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Agreed, the Glock needs some love! And the P2000, that's lacking a bit in the same way.
> Normally the answer is no, you full eco again which means the poor people have at least $3000 next time ($1400,-$300 for P250, +$1900 for loss), and the rich have at least $4000-$4200. You can then make a decent force (or the rich could drop if they got kills, they could use Tec-9/5-7 instead of P250). A crappy force with only $1400 means you're looking at armor/pistol with no nades, reliant on stealing a gun. Or, no armor and a cheap SMG (vs. rifles, I don't like them odds). Better to aim for economic damage rather than the win - get a couple of kills, get the bomb down, ready for a real full buy assault the next round.
> Not exactly, your performace in the games matters a lot. You can't just idle for XP


Yea the P2000 could use some nicer skins too, I just don't really use it all that much so didn't think about it. I also like the fire elemental ok, just don't like the water as much on the glock side.

Part of me thinks the T side should get an alt pistol too.

I think you should ensure you have $1500 if you lose pistol so you can buy armor & tec9/5-7... As long as you can get quick headshots smgs just don't have much of an advantage. That 2nd round anti-eco sure isn't as easy as it used to be...


----------



## w35t

I'm picturing that M4A1-S Hot-Rod with HR, LGB, & 3DMax Foil stickers all over it... MMM, much want.


----------



## chemicalfan

Man, those are some terrible teams for sticker choices


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Man, those are some terrible teams for sticker choices


But they're all red









I actually have an offer for everyone on csgl that has one for my M4 Master Piece lol. Probably a stupid trade as the prices could potentially tank. There's a guy that'll take a FT Fire Serpent for one but IDK about that. FS is one of the safest skins to hang onto for value IMO.


----------



## w35t

I swear, I honestly cannot stand people on CSGL. This guy actually -rep'd me and said in my trade page that THIS was a scam attempt? When it's actually a very fair trade with only minor overpay? Normally I wouldn't care, but this put me at -1 which, and I didn't realize this until now, means every time I post a reply to ANYTHING I have to click that stupid I am not a robot button and answer a stupid question.

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/Capture.jpg.html


----------



## chemicalfan

Yep, trading is such a pain in the ass, that I've gone back to the Steam market. It's worth the extra 10% Steam charge to not have to deal with the hassle


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yep, trading is such a pain in the ass, that I've gone back to the Steam market. It's worth the extra 10% Steam charge to not have to deal with the hassle


But then your $ is tied up in steam. Oh and it's 15%, don't forget valves cut. Rapists...


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> But then your $ is tied up in steam. Oh and it's 15%, don't forget valves cut. Rapists...


I guess so, although to cash out, you can buy keys or an expensive item, then trade that for real money on CSGL/reddit.
15% is a lot, no good for active traders, but I'm more into the items themselves. Whichever way I look at it, I don't have the money for the items themselves and trading would take years, so I just covert them


----------



## PsYcHo29388

opskins is pretty much the only way to get what you want without having to deal with >Insert paragraph worth of profanities here< people.


----------



## lolllll117

VP just lost 0-2 to Kinguin. Incoming loads of Virtus.Throw threads.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> opskins is pretty much the only way to get what you want without having to deal with >Insert paragraph worth of profanities here< people.


That's where I picked up my FT Fire Serpent for 103 bucks before the market crash. :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> opskins is pretty much the only way to get what you want without having to deal with >Insert paragraph worth of profanities here< people.
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I picked up my FT Fire Serpent for 103 bucks before the market crash.
Click to expand...

I picked one up for about $85 with a float of 0.1525 a few months back, ended up selling it for $100 Solid Paypal.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I picked one up for about $85 with a float of 0.1525 a few months back, ended up selling it for $100 Solid Paypal.


Nice!


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I swear, I honestly cannot stand people on CSGL. This guy actually -rep'd me and said in my trade page that THIS was a scam attempt? When it's actually a very fair trade with only minor overpay? Normally I wouldn't care, but this put me at -1 which, and I didn't realize this until now, means every time I post a reply to ANYTHING I have to click that stupid I am not a robot button and answer a stupid question.
> 
> http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/Capture.jpg.html


If you're looking to get rid of that Glock Fade I'm in the market for one


----------



## lolllll117

Small patch just came out:

Release Notes for 5/29/2015
29 MAY 2015 -

[ NETWORKING ]
- Fixed a bug in the visibility/occlusion query that caused players to disappear sometimes.
- Added server convar to avoid sending hoofstep audio messages when they are out of audible range.
[ MATCHMAKING ]
- Expired competitive cooldowns now require a confirmation from the players.
- If a surrender vote is about to pass after the round is already over, it will cancel the vote.
*- If a surrender vote succeeds right before halftime, the proper teams will surrender at the next opportunity.*
[ OPERATION BLOODHOUND ]
- Updated some game settings and bonus XP values for the Guardian missions.
[ UI ]
- Fixed death notices not being truncated properly and being offset when they were very long.
- Added cage opening sound to weapon reveal.
- Released more XP Rank Icons.
[ MISC ]
- Bots will now no longer bunch up on a hostage and all try to rescue it at once.
- Reduced Earned XP Demolition and Arms Race multipliers to bring them in line with other game modes.
[MAPS]
-Office
-Fixed a bad nav mesh spot
-Season
-Latest version of Season
-Rails
-Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck
-Fixed some spots where players could get out of the map
-Log
-Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck
-Fixed some spots where players could get stuck
-Fixed a smokegrenade sorting issue on the bridge

Wow, they patched a game breaking glitch in under an hour of it first going viral


----------



## Gunfire

Now if they'd just get rid of that stupid mission cap...


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I agree, I would at the minimum go with an Intel Quad Core.
> 
> In addition, probably look into pricing as most Intel CPUs don't really drop in price with the release of a new socket. I'd recommend just picking up the best, affordable bundle you can get with an Intel Quad. Shop around, don't jump too quickly until you research the market.
> 
> For PSU, try getting 550W minimum to run the overclock and GPU. *Also, PSUs only run "optimally" when running under a certain max load*.


as in get an overkill PSU?

Also does -high or other startup commands boost performance?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/37o2lx/faceit_launch_in_sea_new_update_released/%5B/URL
> 
> opskins is pretty much the only way to get what you want without having to deal with >Insert paragraph worth of profanities here< people.


And how might one use this site? Is there like, a conversion rate or something?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Had an exhausting week at work. Just gonna try a FaceIT game now lol. But I'm actually quite happy that the scene is developing really well now here after ESEA got in.
> And how might one use this site? Is there like, a conversion rate or something?


10 OP = $1 USD. You can find some pretty good deals on there if you spend some time looking around.

Registering is a pain in the bum but once it's done, it's done.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I agree, I would at the minimum go with an Intel Quad Core.
> 
> In addition, probably look into pricing as most Intel CPUs don't really drop in price with the release of a new socket. I'd recommend just picking up the best, affordable bundle you can get with an Intel Quad. Shop around, don't jump too quickly until you research the market.
> 
> For PSU, try getting 550W minimum to run the overclock and GPU. *Also, PSUs only run "optimally" when running under a certain max load*.
> 
> 
> 
> as in get an overkill PSU?
> 
> Also does -high or other startup commands boost performance?
Click to expand...

As noted by another member, I looked up what I said which I believed was right but seems like it was thumped.

Here's a link to the study: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/343495-28-power-supply-efficiency-myths

-high makes the game higher priority so the OS will allocate more resources to that program than others in the case where RAM is limited. Not sure if it will increase performance unless you're running a lot of programs in the background. Mainly running -novid +exec autoexec is probably all you need.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 10 OP = $1 USD. You can find some pretty good deals on there if you spend some time looking around.
> 
> Registering is a pain in the bum but once it's done, it's done.


100 OP equals a dollar.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> as in get an overkill PSU?
> 
> Also does -high or other startup commands boost performance?


Most PSU's have their best efficiency at about 80%.

And no startup parameters really boost performance. -high can cause issues with some drivers - personal experience from a NIC's driver that caused a lot of dropped packets when CS wasn't run below normal priority.


----------



## w35t

Ok wth, I thought you got a drop when you ranked up with the new operation? I just got to level 3, no drop.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ok wth, I thought you got a drop when you ranked up with the new operation? I just got to level 3, no drop.


You've got one drop per week.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Ok wth, I thought you got a drop when you ranked up with the new operation? I just got to level 3, no drop.


Pretty sure the drop rate is still the same as it was. Don't think Valve changed it.


----------



## lolllll117

JW is streaming himself play in the ENVY vs. Fnatic game. I wish more players did that so we get just their POV.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> JW is streaming himself play in the ENVY vs. Fnatic game. I wish more players did that so we get just their POV.


He's only doing it cause they have two stand-in's fyi.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> JW is streaming himself play in the ENVY vs. Fnatic game. I wish more players did that so we get just their POV.
> 
> 
> 
> He's only doing it cause they have two stand-in's fyi.
Click to expand...

I assumed that was the case.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

after spending way too much on this game i decided to buy 10 more cases well it paid off for the cash i spent yesterday


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> after spending way too much on this game i decided to buy 10 more cases well it paid off for the cash i spent yesterday


sick knife







gratz!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> after spending way too much on this game i decided to buy 10 more cases well it paid off for the cash i spent yesterday


Oh wow look at that rare angel pattern, I'm sure you could resell that thing on CSGL for 350k









Joke aside, nice unbox, I wish I was that lucky doing anything.


----------



## lolllll117

What condition is it?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

factory new


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice knife!

Also, the 'Kill Sergei' mission is just horribly conceived, they should at least make it so both the CT's and T's have a target to kill, instead of just the CT's, otherwise it makes playing T side boring and pointless.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice knife!
> 
> Also, the 'Kill Sergei' mission is just horribly conceived, they should at least make it so both the CT's and T's have a target to kill, instead of just the CT's, otherwise it makes playing T side boring and pointless.


The mission design in general feels like that from a p2w korean FPS.

It actually reminds me a lot of All Points Bulletin.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice knife!
> 
> Also, the 'Kill Sergei' mission is just horribly conceived, they should at least make it so both the CT's and T's have a target to kill, instead of just the CT's, otherwise it makes playing T side boring and pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> The mission design in general feels like that from a p2w korean FPS.
> 
> It actually reminds me a lot of All Points Bulletin.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the knife sounds that they "changed" (sped up), any knife now sounds like you're playing a F2P game.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Don't forget the knife sounds that they "changed" (sped up), any knife now sounds like you're playing a F2P game.


My bayonet sounds terrible.


----------



## killuchen

Do you guys know which day the rank up drop resets? A lot of people are telling me Monday and I'm 800 exp from rank 4


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Do you guys know which day the rank up drop resets? A lot of people are telling me Monday and I'm 800 exp from rank 4


im going to assume its one week from your first drop.

Had a power failure and got a 7 fay ban lol 4 days left. I'm nova 2 now







. Taking a break allowed me to get over the bad morale i had.

While i wait for my ban, headshot servers and some private comp servers to practice.


----------



## Wezzor

Do you guys think the rank you gain from all the missions will persist after the operation just like the coin does?


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I'm currently Supreme and haven't really noticed any difference with less cheaters. How's it using ESEA? Do you often face cheaters or is it like impossible to cheat on ESEA?


played a MM on Season, this would be my first time playing in months i went 21-3-23 but i played so ****ty and still my team ended up winning 16-14 and i ranked up to Legendary Eagle and i was DMG before my period of inactivity probably didnt deserve it but oh well.


----------



## kiznilian

dmaster is that you on csgolounge dropping 4 awp asiimovs on C9/LG lol.
You rich mfer!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> dmaster is that you on csgolounge dropping 4 awp asiimovs on C9/LG lol.
> You rich mfer!


My bet went in VERY late on my main account because I was reformatting. My other accounts thankfully aren't on that page lol. The amount of people adding you is insane.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> played a MM on Season, this would be my first time playing in months i went 21-3-23 but i played so ****ty and still my team ended up winning 16-14 and i ranked up to Legendary Eagle and i was DMG before my period of inactivity probably didnt deserve it but oh well.


you ranked up because of recent bans. every1 is 1-2 ranks higher than normal.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice knife!
> 
> Also, the 'Kill Sergei' mission is just horribly conceived, they should at least make it so both the CT's and T's have a target to kill, instead of just the CT's, otherwise it makes playing T side boring and pointless.


Yeah. When I was playing, everyone who ended up as Sergei just jumped around on the roof hoping people would just kill them. I don't blame them either.


----------



## agsz

Not sure if any of you have seen the FPS Benchmark Test on HLTV.org for CS:GO, but I decided test some different settings, mainly with the Launch Options as well as Shader Detail & Global Shadow Quality. http://pastebin.com/0qHt7URm - Basically, removing -threads 8 ran best, and using -threads 4 ran better than -threads 8. Tested on 1920x1080 on: i7-4790k + GTX 770 2GB


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah. When I was playing, everyone who ended up as Sergei just jumped around on the roof hoping people would just kill them. I don't blame them either.


Pfft, you're lucky, when I was playing, Sergei was being a tryhard and sitting in a corner with a P90 usually.


----------



## jameyscott

I really need to learn how to bet on teams. I want to be dmasteR.









Looks like I'll be watching a lot of pro matches in my free time and just make "safe" bets until then.


----------



## lolllll117

Ones of my friends got me a gift


----------



## Paradigm84

0% fade, 20 keys or I -rep, block and report. ))


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 0% fade, 20 keys or I -rep, block and report. ))


----------



## jameyscott

Did anybody just watch the NiP vs Titan game? Holy crap that come back. I was a bit worried since I bet on NiP. XD


----------



## renji1337

Blah i cant even buy any skins for 25 more days, just got cs go


----------



## zemco999

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/384ukz/psa_petition_to_get_utherandomdude69_removed_as_a/

come sign men ))


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/15086-10000-htc-tournament-announced

Thought this was interesting. HTC Supporting E-Sports!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/15086-10000-htc-tournament-announced
> 
> Thought this was interesting. HTC Supporting E-Sports!


nice!

I do need a new phone... definitely going to consider HTC.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/384ukz/psa_petition_to_get_utherandomdude69_removed_as_a/
> 
> come sign men ))


Took me a minute to realize it's you they are trying to ban.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/384ukz/psa_petition_to_get_utherandomdude69_removed_as_a/
> 
> come sign men ))
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a minute to realize it's you they are trying to ban.
Click to expand...

I'm not even sure why they want to get rid of him, but I guess that's because I hardly visit the sub anymore.


----------



## jameyscott

Welp, game I bet on, the team that was supposed to win got DDOS'd... so rip skins.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Did anybody just watch the NiP vs Titan game? Holy crap that come back. I was a bit worried since I bet on NiP. XD


Yeah man, those last 5-6 rounds are the way NiP SHOULD be playing, rather than the way they have been as of late. Looks like Get_Right making the calls is working out well for them


----------



## Paradigm84

They should definitely get rid of that mod, total scrub. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Some people are taking it far too seriously, since when has it ever been a serious subreddit?


----------



## chemicalfan

Question about opskins.com - it lists the "OP currency", but also shows a $ next to Steam icon. Is that the $ amount they want, or a comparison against current Steam price?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question about opskins.com - it lists the "OP currency", but also shows a $ next to Steam icon. Is that the $ amount they want, or a comparison against current Steam price?


It's just the latest price that was grabbed from the steam market for that specific item. Has nothing to do with the OP currency price the seller set.


----------



## w35t

I heard someone call a kid a squeaker the other day and srsly lol'd. He sounded like he was about 8 years old and cussing like crazy. It was the first I heard of this term for these kids. Love it.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I heard someone call a kid a squeaker the other day and srsly lol'd. He sounded like he was about 8 years old and cussing like crazy. It was the first I heard of this term for these kids. Love it.


Really? I (and a lot of other people I see playing) use the term squeaker all the time. Over the weekend I was warming up in DM and these 2 squeaker friends were being so obnoxious...everything they said was "your mom"

Squeakers must play COD, not CS


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/15089-counter-strike-returns-to-iem

Intel Extreme Masters finally hosting CS:GO again!


----------



## lolllll117

I've heard the term passed around. I play a lot of casual so it isn't too uncommon to find a group of obnoxious middleschoolers trying to be funny/annoying.


----------



## jameyscott

Can't seem to find any information on NaVi vs Titan on Overpass. Anyone have a good idea of who may win?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Can't seem to find any information on NaVi vs Titan on Overpass. Anyone have a good idea of who may win?


http://www.hltv.org/match/2296206-natus-vincere-titan-esl-esea-pro-league


----------



## el gappo

I think Navi should take it but they've been getting better on the map lately.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2296206-natus-vincere-titan-esl-esea-pro-league


+rep to you sir. really new to betting.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2296206-natus-vincere-titan-esl-esea-pro-league


LOL! Why does GuardiaN look like he's posing as a Soviet Military Officer from the 80's


----------



## el gappo

RPK!!!! The Rape King is trying to rape my skins right now.

There will be a clip of that any minute now.

Edit - here it is http://gfycat.com/FamousJaggedAnura


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2296206-natus-vincere-titan-esl-esea-pro-league
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Why does GuardiaN look like he's posing as a Soviet Military Officer from the 80's
Click to expand...

i always liked how edward's beard made his head look twice the size it should be


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> RPK!!!! The Rape King is trying to rape my skins right now.
> 
> There will be a clip of that any minute now.
> 
> Edit - here it is http://gfycat.com/FamousJaggedAnura


Doesnt beat GuardiaN's quickscope on RpK with like 2 seconds left.


----------



## chemicalfan

Did you see kio's 3 man AK spray on Cache against Kinguin last night?! I didn't think he still had it in him!


----------



## w35t

Do you all think there should be a visual cue of opponents having head armor and/or Kevlar? I really feel like it makes sense and should become a reality. Obviously it means changing models quite a bit adding separate models for Kevlar and head armor but I think it would add a new dynamic to the game.


----------



## pez

Hmmm. I think it would get more complaints than anything. Really the argument against it will be for teams on Eco rounds. I.e. you might be more inclined to be pistoled if they don't see head armor. Idk. Just a thought.

However most pro players I've watched, it wouldn't matter. You're aiming for 1-4 shots to kill anyways.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Really the argument against it will be for teams on Eco rounds. I.e. you might be more inclined to be pistoled if they don't see head armor. Idk. Just a thought.


That's part of the dynamic I was refering to.


----------



## fragamemnon

I just got a FT Pink DDPAT from the weekly drop, lol.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I just got a FT Pink DDPAT from the weekly drop, lol.


Nice! I bought a MW one and named it 'One in the Pink' xD lololololol


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Nice! I bought a MW one and named it 'One in the Pink' xD lololololol


I was on a cruise with my gf when this girl walked by and said "Love the pink!" I was wearing pink board shorts and pink sunglasses at the time. My gf replied, "He likes this pink". So that's what I named my pink awp lol.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I was on a cruise with my gf when this girl walked by and said "Love the pink!" I was wearing pink board shorts and pink sunglasses at the time. My gf replied, "He likes this pink". So that's what I named my pink awp lol.


Lol also a good name. And I also own a pair of pink Volcom board shorts haha everyone always compliments them. I'm surprised more people don't own the pink DDPAT... It's such a nice awp


----------



## fragamemnon

It is indeed! I love this skin, it's very underrated IMO.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> It is indeed! I love this skin, it's very underrated IMO.


Extremely underrated!


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Lol also a good name. And I also own a pair of pink Volcom board shorts haha everyone always compliments them. I'm surprised more people don't own the pink DDPAT... It's such a nice awp


I agree completely also with how nice it is (even though I'm poor and will never be able to have one). But how can more people have it if there are only so many?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I agree completely also with how nice it is (even though I'm poor and will never be able to have one). But how can more people have it if there are only so many?


How much do they even go for? Can't be that much...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I just got a FT Pink DDPAT from the weekly drop, lol.


Nice! I wasn't quite so lucky, I got an M249 Impact Drill WW.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> How much do they even go for? Can't be that much...


Well I was assuming based off the fact that I only like ST weapons and considering all of my skins are worth a total of $35 lol.

But I'm not even sure if there is a ST version now that I think about it?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Well I was assuming based off the fact that I only like ST weapons and considering all of my skins are worth a total of $35 lol.
> 
> But I'm not even sure if there is a ST version now that I think about it?


Unfortunately there isn't







otherwise I would've purchased one as I would love a ST AWP. The AWPs that are ST are boring/blah/crap in my opinion...


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise I would've purchased one as I would love a ST AWP. The AWPs that are ST are boring/blah/crap in my opinion...


The only one I like that I know of is electric hive. There are so many good skins that they dont make st...kinda depressing


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> The only one I like that I know of is electric hive. There are so many good skins that they dont make st...kinda depressing


I wonder how they make the decision to make them ST or not? And I'd probably go for a Graphite but even then I'd stick with my Pink!


----------



## HPE1000

My two weekly drops so far have been FT Night G18 and MW Bamboo Print Bizon. $0.34 combined value


----------



## Paradigm84

I like my Asiimov, but I'd love to get a Medusa at some point.

But yeah, I agree a lot of the AWP skins look a bit meh, not a fan of the Corticera, Lightning Strike or Man-o'-War even though a lot of other people seem to be.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I like my Asiimov, but I'd love to get a Medusa at some point.
> 
> But yeah, I agree a lot of the AWP skins look a bit meh, not a fan of the Corticera, Lightning Strike or Man-o'-War even though a lot of other people seem to be.


Medusa looks ok. I'd get it just because I love ancient history and their mythology







agree with those 3 AWPs. BARF lol


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> The only one I like that I know of is electric hive. There are so many good skins that they dont make st...kinda depressing


Still waiting on my Stat Trak Glock Fade


----------



## agsz

Anyone experience any fps drops since Bloodhound Operation? I haven't played on a Valve server in over a month until this op, and my fps randomly drops from anywhere to 60-90 and locks for anywhere from 3-5 seconds.


http://imgur.com/vT3SS


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Anyone experience any fps drops since Bloodhound Operation? I haven't played on a Valve server in over a month until this op, and my fps randomly drops from anywhere to 60-90 and locks for anywhere from 3-5 seconds.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vT3SS


I've been having issues since the moment it dropped. My issue is when I start playing at times every 5 seconds or so my screen completely freezes for 1-3 seconds. The only way I have been able to resolve is to reboot. It's always good for awhile and then it will randomly (as far as I can tell) start again.


----------



## renji1337

what do you guys use for mouse dpi/sens?

im running 1920x1080
2400dpi

0.50 mouse sens


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> what do you guys use for mouse dpi/sens?
> 
> im running 1920x1080
> 2400dpi
> 
> 0.50 mouse sens


16:9
400 DPI
2.3

I'm Supreme but my aim still sucks


----------



## renji1337

Ugh. 24 days until I can buy skins. I'm sick of all my guns being so bland lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> what do you guys use for mouse dpi/sens?
> 
> im running 1920x1080
> 2400dpi
> 
> 0.50 mouse sens


400 DPI / 2.1 Sensitivity.

Your sensitivity is honestly too high.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 400 DPI / 2.1 Sensitivity.
> 
> Your sensitivity is honestly too high.


If i switched to 400 dpi, my sensitivity would be 3 exactly.

using http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/

0.50 at 2400dpi and 3 at 400dpi is exactly 13.5-14inches which is one 360 on my mousepad.

I see most pros using 2-3.5 sens @400dpi so my sens correlates correctly. I just like higher dpi because I use that same dpi in other games.

I also don't want to fall into the cs crowd of "lower dpi is better pixel accuracy" because that's not true. having a higher DPI but a lower sensitivity actually has better pixel accuracy, anyone who knows proper mouse tech knows that.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I can't actually remember what I have my mouse set to, I was playing around with 800 and 400 dpi a few years ago and settled on one for fps games, I can't remember which one though. Either way I use ingame 1.0 so I have a feeling it was 800dpi.







Monitor resolution also 1920x1080


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> If i switched to 400 dpi, my sensitivity would be 3 exactly.
> 
> using http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/
> 
> 0.50 at 2400dpi and 3 at 400dpi is exactly 13.5-14inches which is one 360 on my mousepad.
> 
> I see most pros using 2-3.5 sens @400dpi so my sens correlates correctly. I just like higher dpi because I use that same dpi in other games.
> 
> I also don't want to fall into the cs crowd of "lower dpi is better pixel accuracy" because that's not true. having a higher DPI but a lower sensitivity actually has better pixel accuracy, anyone who knows proper mouse tech knows that.


I'm too tired, some reason I thought it was way higher than that. It's not so much about "lower dpi is better pixel accuracy", never actually heard that one before.... But it's the fact that you'll have negative acceleration because of your high DPI/low sens.
Quote:


> CS:GO Update is out:
> 
> Release Notes for 6/3/2015
> 3 JUN 2015 -
> 
> [MISC]
> - Fixed a crash on defuse maps in Guardian Mode.
> - Fixed ragdolls sometimes appearing at delayed enemy positions.
> - Fixed players who were not networked sometimes showing up as friends in client code (like the UI).
> - Fixed server browser sorting by tags instead of ping by default.
> - Fixed cloth sometimes jittering when seen for the first time.
> [MAPS]
> -Added gd_crashsite
> -Log
> -Fixed various exploits and spots where C4 could get stuck


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm too tired, some reason I thought it was way higher than that. It's not so much about "lower dpi is better pixel accuracy", never actually heard that one before.... But it's the fact that you'll have negative acceleration because of your high DPI/low sens.


what if my mouse has no accleration? the mionix avior doesnt have any aslong as its turned off


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> what if my mouse has no accleration? the mionix avior doesnt have any aslong as its turned off


It's not your mouse that will cause the acceleration. It's the combination of High DPI/Low Sens that causes that.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I see a note about fixing C4 stuck spots. Had a troll in Casual throwing the bomb inside A doors on top of boxes. Anyone know if that one got fixed?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's not your mouse that will cause the acceleration. It's the combination of High DPI/Low Sens that causes that.


hmm, that doesn't make sense to me. if i move my mouse slowly, or fast, i dont see any negative acceleration, its still the same 360 each time


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Anyone experience any fps drops since Bloodhound Operation? I haven't played on a Valve server in over a month until this op, and my fps randomly drops from anywhere to 60-90 and locks for anywhere from 3-5 seconds.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vT3SS


I had the same problem, fps drop on valve dm servers only. Turning off steam overlay fixed it for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> what do you guys use for mouse dpi/sens?
> 
> im running 1920x1080
> 2400dpi
> 
> 0.50 mouse sens


Currently 1024x768 streched, 1.8 sensitivity @ 400 DPI.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> what do you guys use for mouse dpi/sens?
> 
> im running 1920x1080
> 2400dpi
> 
> 0.50 mouse sens


1080p

800dpi / 1 in-game

I think I need to go lower because my aim still sucks and I want to get out of DMG.


----------



## zemco999

400 1 for my dpi and sens, 1024p


----------



## PsYcHo29388

1440x900
1600 DPI
2 ingame sens


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> what do you guys use for mouse dpi/sens?
> 
> im running 1920x1080
> 2400dpi
> 
> 0.50 mouse sens


1920x1080
800dpi
1.38 IG
6/11 windows
r_input 0

mouse SS Rival (despite being very big alongside with my small hand, it feels as superior palm grip mouse) 21'' mouspad.


----------



## lolllll117

generic mouse with unknown non adjustable dpi (presumably around 800)
3.8 in game
1920x1080
11/11 windows
r_input 0

I'm due for a new mouse some time this summer. The one i'm currently uses sometimes scrolls up or down randomly by one notch. since i have my scroll wheel set to jump, i'll just jump randomly while i'm trying to shoot someone. it's super awesome.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I also don't want to fall into the cs crowd of "lower dpi is better pixel accuracy" because that's not true. having a higher DPI but a lower sensitivity actually has better pixel accuracy, anyone who knows proper mouse tech knows that.


DPI is dots per inch. it is literally amount of dots your cursor will travel on the screen if you move your mouse for the inch. and ingame multiplier just modifies that number in one or the other side.
if you have 2400dpi and 0.5 ingame, it will be the same as 1200dpi with 1 ingame or 600dpi with 2 ingame. (fixed, miscalculated a bit







)
optical and laser sensors have constant laser/optical beam diameter, that does not changes with DPI changes.

also mouse acceleration is both mousesensor and software characteristic. there is a bunch of mouse sensors which were proven as flawless no acc superior stuff. https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=56240.0
it's a bit old. since then logitech G402 and FinalMouse came out.
Quote:


> "DPI... is a translation of how many pixels I travel when I move my hand by one inch. It is only this."
> ~ François Morier, Senior Engineer at Logitech.


----------



## Kyal

1024*768 blackbars
r_input 1
800 dpi
1.3 ing
.77 zoom sens


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> I had the same problem, fps drop on valve dm servers only. Turning off steam overlay fixed it for me.


This is exactly what i have to do to even consider having a smooth experience







really sucks.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> what do you guys use for mouse dpi/sens?
> 
> im running 1920x1080
> 2400dpi
> 
> 0.50 mouse sens


Usually I run

2560x1440

800dpi

1.2 In Game

I've been testing with and liking

1920x1440

800dpi

1.2 in game


----------



## jameyscott

2560x1440
800 DPI
1.58 in game sense
6/11 windows sense.

I'm still not on point with my shots so I may lower my sens more.


----------



## acroback

1080p
400 DPI
2 in game sense
6/11 Windows sense

My aim sucks dongers. Can't hit anyone who is strafing and running too much


----------



## dmasteR

You guys ready for some CS:GO?

There's gonna be a LAN Tournament almost every weekend for nearly 2 months straight!

http://www.hltv.org/events/upcoming/

This upcoming weekend starts off with FragBite Masters Season 4 Finals!


----------



## chemicalfan

Did you see that olofmeister is back?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You guys ready for some CS:GO?
> 
> There's gonna be a LAN Tournament almost every weekend for nearly 2 months straight!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/events/upcoming/
> 
> This upcoming weekend starts off with FragBite Masters Season 4 Finals!


Wooo!


----------



## gonX

I ranked up


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Doesnt beat GuardiaN's quickscope on RpK with like 2 seconds left.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I ranked up


Nice one Gonx!

Been shooting for supreme but after 3 games in a row against cheaters last night I think I'm going to give up until the next VAC tsunami. Deagle only Faceit until then


----------



## pez

So do you guys usually run lower res' or suggest that? I feel 1440p is a tad large for this game. I'm outplayed I feel a lot of the times because while the game looks nice, I literally can't see them as well as they can see me. Realistically I'm about 1.5-2 feet from my monitor and can't really get closer. I might have to experiment a little bit, but does this cause any adverse effects?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So do you guys usually run lower res' or suggest that? I feel 1440p is a tad large for this game. I'm outplayed I feel a lot of the times because while the game looks nice, I literally can't see them as well as they can see me. Realistically I'm about 1.5-2 feet from my monitor and can't really get closer. I might have to experiment a little bit, but does this cause any adverse effects?


just whatever youre used too tbh, resolution really doesnt make much of a difference.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So do you guys usually run lower res' or suggest that? I feel 1440p is a tad large for this game. I'm outplayed I feel a lot of the times because while the game looks nice, I literally can't see them as well as they can see me. Realistically I'm about 1.5-2 feet from my monitor and can't really get closer. I might have to experiment a little bit, but does this cause any adverse effects?


Play on whatever res gives you the most fps / refresh rate and best visibility. Totally up to preference. 1080 is becoming the new norm, lots of ppl use 1650x1050 too


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Play on whatever res gives you the most fps / refresh rate and best visibility. Totally up to preference. 1080 is becoming the new norm, lots of ppl use 1650x1050 too


Tons of pros still stick to 4:3 stretched as well. Lowers FoV making headshots a tad bit easier to score but also cuts off your peripheral vision and messes up your sens.


----------



## pez

Thanks for the replies fellas. Yeah, I noticed that I'm doing better with a fingertip mouse recently and I kinda boil it down to my desk and how high my hand sits now vs how high it was before on a lower sitting desk. This is after coming off of several years of using the Deathadder. As much as I like all of my mouses, I'd really rather use my Deathadder or Rival. Of course I do realize a lot of this boils down to my actual skill level







. It sounds like I'm making excuses now







.


----------



## jameyscott

I have a Butterfly Night FT that I'm looking to trade and got offered a Bayo Crimson Web FT. They are about the same price. Should I go for it for easier trade ups? I'm really new to the trading scene and just want to get something a little different.


----------



## el gappo

ESL have really stepped up their production value for this game!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> ESL have really stepped up their production value for this game!


I was watching this earlier since I bet on it. This caster his hilarious, but I can't watch the entire match with him casting. XD


----------



## w35t

One thing that's cool and unique about the falchion knife is that a lot of the patterns are on the handle too. The CW falchion looks pretty sweet.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have a Butterfly Night FT that I'm looking to trade and got offered a Bayo Crimson Web FT. They are about the same price. Should I go for it for easier trade ups? I'm really new to the trading scene and just want to get something a little different.


For FT knives like night and cw it's all about the float value. Webs too for CW but mostly float. If they're the same price and the CW has better float go for it!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> For FT knives like night and cw it's all about the float value. Webs too for CW but mostly float. If they're the same price and the CW has better float go for it!


Has a worse float, but does have a huge web on the PS.

My Butterfly is .2081 float, so it's definitely not the best but it isn't bad either. The crimson web in question .3617 so basically the worst FT can be lol.

I guess I'll wait and see if I can get a better offer. I really just want something different and easier to trade.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Has a worse float, but does have a huge web on the PS.
> 
> My Butterfly is .2081 float, so it's definitely not the best but it isn't bad either. The crimson web in question .3617 so basically the worst FT can be lol.
> 
> I guess I'll wait and see if I can get a better offer. I really just want something different and easier to trade.


That's why he's making the offer, he's trying to get away from his scratched to s*** cw. You should try and trade it for a ft m9 night 1:1, it's $10 more but you can use your good fv to make a case for the 1:1 trade.









Eventually try and work your way up to a vanilla m9 and then to blue steel stuff. The things that are easy to trade are the market value items that look good regardless of their pattern and fv etc. Blue steel is what I always messed with when trading up. I now have a scratchless 80/17/3 kara fade but have had a ridiculous amount of knives. Look at my ss: http://steamcommunity.com/id/few35t/screenshots/


----------



## Paradigm84

Reading that makes me want to get back into trading knives, I enjoyed it before I got my last one scammed.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Reading that makes me want to get back into trading knives, I enjoyed it before I got my last one scammed.


It really is a complete PITA. And honestly, it's made me just never content with what I have lol. I want my fav skin in each category. True 90/10 scratchless kara being the knife. (only because sapphire kara is just NEVER gonna happen lol)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> It really is a complete PITA. And honestly, it's made me just never content with what I have lol. I want my fav skin in each category. True 90/10 scratchless kara being the knife. (only because sapphire kara is just NEVER gonna happen lol)


Yeah, I was the same way, I went through 9 knives overall before getting scammed:


Stained M9 Bayonet
Damascus Bayonet
Doppler Flip Knife
Stained Karambit
Blue Steel Karambit
Night Karambit
Fade M9 Bayonet
Fade Butterfly
Fade Bayonet

And I only got scammed because I was trying to sell the Fade Bayonet for money so I could buy two cheaper knives and start trading with those.









My dream knife would probably be a Phase 2 Doppler Karambit, they look amazing.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I was the same way, I went through 9 knives overall before getting scammed:
> 
> 
> Stained M9 Bayonet
> Damascus Bayonet
> Doppler Flip Knife
> Stained Karambit
> Blue Steel Karambit
> Night Karambit
> Fade M9 Bayonet
> Fade Butterfly
> Fade Bayonet
> 
> And I only got scammed because I was trying to sell the Fade Bayonet for money so I could buy two cheaper knives and start trading with those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream knife would probably be a Phase 2 Doppler Karambit, they look amazing.


I've had 3 =)

I do enjoy that knife quite a bit.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I've had 3 =)
> 
> I do enjoy that knife quite a bit.


Nice! With any luck the price will keep dropping and I can get one eventually.









EDIT - I can't believe how much some prices have dropped in the past few months, you can get a Phase 2 Doppler Bayonet for 130k now, I would have killed for a deal like that a few months ago when I was trading!


----------



## killuchen

Just hit LEM awww snap


----------



## lolllll117

I've had my same M9 bayonet stained since september. there's nothing in the same price range that i'd like to trade it for. and quite frankly, i'm too scared to trade it anyway








I like the m9 a lot so i'd probably stick to the same knife, only i'd rather have a fade, doppler, tigertooth, or crimson web.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Had a ST m9 damascus FN.. as the gambling pleb I am I lost it on csgojackpot


----------



## Torvi

WHOOP WHOOP MY NEW KNIFE GUYS!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Joke is on you, although it is extremely rare it only does 1/10 the normal damage.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP MY NEW KNIFE GUYS!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Butterknife | Stained (Well-Worn)


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP MY NEW KNIFE GUYS!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterknife | Stained (Well-Worn)
Click to expand...

I have the stattrak version. it keeps track of how many sticks of butter i cut in half


----------



## semencmoz

guys, those who didnt buy operation, which weapon drop did you get? without operation rank up drop contains with skins from old collections, not included operation collections, am i right?


----------



## Hefner

Man how I wish competitive servers would be 128tick. CEVO feels so much better because of this reason.









Also, after trying a cloth pad for about 2 months I'm back to the good ol' hard pad. Decided to grab the new corsair MM600 aluminium pad and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## pez

I got a Dualies drop and yet another XM1014 skin. I've yet to get a knife drop or anything more than a couple 'cool' Galil skins. I have a friend that unboxed two Hyperbeasts (M4A1-S) in a row and he was nice enough to give me one (gave him the Griffin M4A4 earlier on).

Outside of that, I really love the Wasteland Rebel skin for the AK. It's kinda my 'dream' skin lol. I'm actually not a huge knife kinda person, so I'd love to unbox a knife and trade it down for an 'ok' one and a few cool skins.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I got a Dualies drop and yet another XM1014 skin. I've yet to get a knife drop or anything more than a couple 'cool' Galil skins. I have a friend that unboxed two Hyperbeasts (M4A1-S) in a row and he was nice enough to give me one (gave him the Griffin M4A4 earlier on).
> 
> Outside of that, I really love the Wasteland Rebel skin for the AK. It's kinda my 'dream' skin lol. I'm actually not a huge knife kinda person, so I'd love to unbox a knife and trade it down for an 'ok' one and a few cool skins.


FYI - Knives never drop, they have to be unboxed.

I'm really hoping the Falchion knives go the same way as the Huntsman knives, price wise. They look good in BS, unlike the other cheap knife models


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I'm picturing that M4A1-S Hot-Rod with HR, LGB, & 3DMax Foil stickers all over it... MMM, much want.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Man, those are some terrible teams for sticker choices


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> But they're all red


That's right, I'm quoting myself. Hey chemicalfan, wudya think?









http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/730_screenshots_2015-06-04_00003.jpg.html


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> FYI - Knives never drop, they have to be unboxed.
> 
> I'm really hoping the Falchion knives go the same way as the Huntsman knives, price wise. They look good in BS, unlike the other cheap knife models


I seen I left that out. I've unboxed probably around 20 or so of cases I've gotten, and then even a few more cases I bought just for the hell of it. Just plain unlucky. I've unboxed on M4A4 (the Griffin) and everything else has been just other things at random. However, I do really like my Urban Hazard Stattrak MP7







.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> That's right, I'm quoting myself. Hey chemicalfan, wudya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/730_screenshots_2015-06-04_00003.jpg.html


Not my cup of tea (I'd like Anodized Navy with C9 & Liquid stickers







), but that gun looks pristine! FN for sure...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I seen I left that out. I've unboxed probably around 20 or so of cases I've gotten, and then even a few more cases I bought just for the hell of it. Just plain unlucky. I've unboxed on M4A4 (the Griffin) and everything else has been just other things at random. However, I do really like my Urban Hazard Stattrak MP7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Statistically, you need to open about 250 cases to get a knife....
(obviously there is MASSIVE variance, but just an idea of the average)


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Not my cup of tea (I'd like Anodized Navy with C9 & Liquid stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but that gun looks pristine! FN for sure...?


No love at all, no love... =(

Yea it's FN.. And that's a good Idea on the Anodized Navy. I had a nice CH AK with C9 foil stickers I just loved. Miss that thing. =\


----------



## chemicalfan

I have this stupid thing where I have to have blue CT guns and red T guns (with a few exceptions). It's probably some variant on OCD or something.

I'm also "that guy" that will pick up a gun from a dead enemy/friend if the skin is better


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I have this stupid thing where I have to have blue CT guns and red T guns (with a few exceptions). It's probably some variant on OCD or something.
> 
> I'm also "that guy" that will pick up a gun from a dead enemy/friend if the skin is better


That's so funny you say that! I used to have a red lam ak and a candy apple glock for that very reason lol. I also always enjoyed the usp & m4 guardian pairing. I wish there was a better red usp. Hot rod would be nice!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> That's so funny you say that! I used to have a red lam ak and a candy apple glock for that very reason lol. I also always enjoyed the usp & m4 guardian pairing. I wish there was a better red usp. Hot rod would be nice!


There's a new blue USP, looks really nice!
Gonna get me a Torque though (in about a month, when prices are not inflated lol)


----------



## niketpla

Hi I'm new to this thread but not to CS:go.... i like to carry randoms and tie games


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Not my cup of tea (I'd like Anodized Navy with C9 & Liquid stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but that gun looks pristine! FN for sure...?
> Statistically, you need to open about 250 cases to get a knife....
> (obviously there is MASSIVE variance, but just an idea of the average)


Yeah, I figured those odds were pretty low, but didn't think that low







. I hope I don't get to the point where I've spend that much (i.e. 2.5 * 250). I'm not really into the idea of spending that much on a knife.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> There's a new blue USP, looks really nice!
> Gonna get me a Torque though (in about a month, when prices are not inflated lol)


You talking about royal blue? Eh, meh. And what are you talking about? FN torque is like $1 lol


----------



## Paradigm84

The Royal Blue isn't new though?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The Royal Blue isn't new though?


It's not. It's been out as long as the dragon lore has.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> You talking about royal blue? Eh, meh. And what are you talking about? FN torque is like $1 lol


Yeah, I'm poor (and tight)









Not royal blue, no idea what I was thinking lol
Just looked through csgostash.com and can't see it, must be crazy/senior


----------



## Paradigm84

Could be thinking of some other new blue pistol:


Glock Bunsen Burner
Glock Twilight Galaxy
Deagle Midnight Storm
P2000 Handgun


----------



## pez

Yeah, I saw the Bunsen Burner in one of my comp matches and really liked it. Opened another Falchion case (a drop) and got a.....you guessed it. Shotty. Another Nova to sit in my inventory or sell for a measly 3 cents.


----------



## funkmetal

I think I might pick up a USP Torque for play use


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I think I might pick up a USP Torque for play use


Was debating grabbing a StatTrak one since I wanted to switch to USP-S, but grabbed a Minimal Wear USP-S Orion instead since prices dropped a bit.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Was debating grabbing a StatTrak one since I wanted to switch to USP-S, but grabbed a Minimal Wear USP-S Orion instead since prices dropped a bit.


I had a Stat Orion FN back when they were expensive. Rip prices [*]


----------



## Shanenanigans

The only stattrak weapons I have are a USPS Guardian and a Glock Steel disruption. With a legit counter.


----------



## Phreec

Stainless USP-S, best USP-S.

Cheap as hell too, even with ST.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Stainless USP-S, best USP-S.
> 
> Cheap as hell too, even with ST.


I play with low settings.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Stainless USP-S, best USP-S.
> 
> Cheap as hell too, even with ST.


I kinda agree, though I really like the newest one from the cases. I bought a Stainless USPS, but need to go back and get a ST one.


----------



## Paradigm84

I used to have ST skins for almost all my weapons, but they were skins I didn't like as much for the sake of having ST, so instead I sold them all and got the skins I wanted in non-ST.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Stainless USP-S, best USP-S.
> 
> Cheap as hell too, even with ST.


That's actually what I'm using right now for my Stat USP-S


----------



## lolllll117

No love for the USP-S caiman?


----------



## dmasteR

FragBite Master Finals is going on right now and also HTC E-Sports North American Online Tournament! Lots of good CS this weekend


----------



## Paradigm84

EDIT - Nevermind.


----------



## w35t

FINALLY MADE IT TO DMG!! Took foreevveerrrrrr. I solo queued a mm game and my team played really well together. So well we made a group for ourselves and even avatars lol. We called it 5 man awp or 5MA for short, because the last round of each half we all used awps lol. We won 5 in a row in spectacular fashion. I'd imagine after that I'm even getting close to LE!

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/730_screenshots_2015-06-06_00001.jpg.html

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/730_screenshots_2015-06-06_00003.jpg.html


----------



## dmasteR

That 2vs5 by Fnatic vs TSM.... WOW.


----------



## pez

I think I finally found my perfect sensitivity. Now to leave it and work on fine tuning my flicks and aiming. I realized yesterday I was playing with my DPI on 1200 instead of 800 (cleaning my mouse and get the button). It was a little fast at first but I was getting a lot of my quick shots and being able to take on 2v1 effectively. However it was a bit shaky. So today for my last match I moved down to 800DPI and my in game sensitivity to 2.7 (from 1.8). It's working for me a lot better and even seems less shaky...even though I thought j converted that correctly. However, I might need to go down to 2.6, but I know I'm close. Doing significantly better over the past couple days too.


----------



## eBombzor

What kind of mouse pads do you guys use?

I've used a free Intel mouse pad that came with my pc parts a long time ago and I feel that the tracking isn't as good as it should be. I'm deciding between the Qck+ or the Qck Heavy. Which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of mouse pads do you guys use?
> 
> I've used a free Intel mouse pad that came with my pc parts a long time ago and I feel that the tracking isn't as good as it should be. I'm deciding between the Qck+ or the Qck Heavy. Which one would you guys recommend?


Those two mouse pads are basically the exact same. The only difference between the two is that the Qck Heavy is thicker.

I use a Razer Goliathus Speed.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of mouse pads do you guys use?
> 
> I've used a free Intel mouse pad that came with my pc parts a long time ago and I feel that the tracking isn't as good as it should be. I'm deciding between the Qck+ or the Qck Heavy. Which one would you guys recommend?


I use the Qck Heavy and I love it. I've previously used a Razer Goliothus Extended Speed and Corsair MM600 after that and before the Qck


----------



## twiz0r0r

god they need to fix the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of mouse pads do you guys use?
> 
> I've used a free Intel mouse pad that came with my pc parts a long time ago and I feel that the tracking isn't as good as it should be. I'm deciding between the Qck+ or the Qck Heavy. Which one would you guys recommend?


i also use the heavy and i love it


----------



## Swag

I really need all your help.

So I've followed Steam's instructions here: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2117-ILZV-2837&

It seems a lot of people say it's due to DEP being off. I've turned it ON and it's still have problems.

Does anyone know a fix to this?

Extra Information: I've re-installed my PC completely 3 times already.

On another note, does anyone know how to force Steam to allow my brother and I to play CSGO at the same time? We can search for a match but it stays on "Confirming Match" until it errors out.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really need all your help.
> 
> So I've followed Steam's instructions here: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2117-ILZV-2837&
> 
> It seems a lot of people say it's due to DEP being off. I've turned it ON and it's still have problems.
> 
> Does anyone know a fix to this?
> 
> Extra Information: I've re-installed my PC completely 3 times already.
> 
> On another note, does anyone know how to force Steam to allow my brother and I to play CSGO at the same time? We can search for a match but it stays on "Confirming Match" until it errors out.


Not sure about the DEP issue. Make sure DEP is enabled in bios as well as windows ( I believe you can enable it in both places )

As far as your mm issue with your brother; sounds like a router issue. Try disabling any port forwarding and disable NAT filtering on your router.


----------



## funkmetal

Is anyone else having alot of issues with the Valve Severs lately? Been getting SV's in the 5+ and VAR's in the 5-20+ Range regularly. Plus the game is stuttering often for some reason making it not fun to play with that and the lag.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of mouse pads do you guys use?
> 
> I've used a free Intel mouse pad that came with my pc parts a long time ago and I feel that the tracking isn't as good as it should be. I'm deciding between the Qck+ or the Qck Heavy. Which one would you guys recommend?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Those two mouse pads are basically the exact same. The only difference between the two is that the Qck Heavy is thicker.
> 
> I use a Razer Goliathus Speed.


I'm using a Corsair MM200 right now because it's smaller than the Goliathus Extended Speed I have. I need to get a smaller version and then I'll move back to it. Non-sticked edging always leads to peeling surface-edges for me. QCK that I use at work has been doing it for a while, and even the Corsair one is starting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really need all your help.
> 
> So I've followed Steam's instructions here: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2117-ILZV-2837&
> 
> It seems a lot of people say it's due to DEP being off. I've turned it ON and it's still have problems.
> 
> Does anyone know a fix to this?
> 
> Extra Information: I've re-installed my PC completely 3 times already.
> 
> On another note, does anyone know how to force Steam to allow my brother and I to play CSGO at the same time? We can search for a match but it stays on "Confirming Match" until it errors out.


Not sure on the first thing, but for the second thing:

Are you guys in the same house? If so, wired or wireless? What are you local IPs?

It sounds like maybe the Steam servers might see two people from the same household and think something is up. Who knows.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What kind of mouse pads do you guys use?
> 
> I've used a free Intel mouse pad that came with my pc parts a long time ago and I feel that the tracking isn't as good as it should be. I'm deciding between the Qck+ or the Qck Heavy. Which one would you guys recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Those two mouse pads are basically the exact same. The only difference between the two is that the Qck Heavy is thicker.
> 
> I use a Razer Goliathus Speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using a Corsair MM200 right now because it's smaller than the Goliathus Extended Speed I have. I need to get a smaller version and then I'll move back to it. Non-sticked edging always leads to peeling surface-edges for me. QCK that I use at work has been doing it for a while, and even the Corsair one is starting.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really need all your help.
> 
> So I've followed Steam's instructions here: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2117-ILZV-2837&
> 
> It seems a lot of people say it's due to DEP being off. I've turned it ON and it's still have problems.
> 
> Does anyone know a fix to this?
> 
> Extra Information: I've re-installed my PC completely 3 times already.
> 
> On another note, does anyone know how to force Steam to allow my brother and I to play CSGO at the same time? We can search for a match but it stays on "Confirming Match" until it errors out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure on the first thing, but for the second thing:
> 
> Are you guys in the same house? If so, wired or wireless? What are you local IPs?
> 
> It sounds like maybe the Steam servers might see two people from the same household and think something is up. Who knows.
Click to expand...

Same house and we're wired.

Yea, I think it is the servers thinking we're "cheating" because it thinks we're one client somehow in the same game.


----------



## pez

You'd think it'd be able to tell it's two different accounts, though. Could one of you try Wifi just to see? I know it's not ideal, but it can help eliminate some potential factors. If that's the case, a powerline adapter may be an option.


----------



## lolllll117

SceaM just posted on his facebook page saying that his alternate account got a Game Ban









https://www.facebook.com/ScreaMdAK1nG/photos/a.468501603220236.1073741825.361090780627986/865702066833519/?type=1&theater



he said that this was likely the reason for the ban:


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Same house and we're wired.
> 
> Yea, I think it is the servers thinking we're "cheating" because it thinks we're one client somehow in the same game.


Me and my brother can play fine, both of us are wired to a switch which hits our fios router.

Try my suggestions I posted before. Back when I played Halo2, we couldn't both play mm without disabling NAT filtering.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think I finally found my perfect sensitivity. Now to leave it and work on fine tuning my flicks and aiming. I realized yesterday I was playing with my DPI on 1200 instead of 800 (cleaning my mouse and get the button). It was a little fast at first but I was getting a lot of my quick shots and being able to take on 2v1 effectively. However it was a bit shaky. So today for my last match I moved down to 800DPI and my in game sensitivity to 2.7 (from 1.8). It's working for me a lot better and even seems less shaky...even though I thought j converted that correctly. However, I might need to go down to 2.6, but I know I'm close. Doing significantly better over the past couple days too.


2.7 @ 800 dpi? That's 5.4 @ 400 dpi , bit high.


----------



## confed

Picked up a Rival for $45 with free shipping and it came in last week. Still haven't used it in any games yet. For just browsing, the mouse didn't like my 9hd. Picked up a Corsair 200mm today and I'll be trying it out tonight. Mouse seems seems great and the mousepad seems ok. Going to try and find the sweet spot for my sensitivity again. Zowie EC2 Evo had some different preset DPI steps. I used the middle (1150 I think) because my desktop and all games are 1440p. Gonna try out 800dpi with the new mouse.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Is anyone else having alot of issues with the Valve Severs lately? Been getting SV's in the 5+ and VAR's in the 5-20+ Range regularly. Plus the game is stuttering often for some reason making it not fun to play with that and the lag.


Tons of lag, stuttering, and rubber banding for me. It all started after the operation bloodhound update for me. Most of the time stuff is happening my ping is under/around 50. Kinda frustrating.

It seems like this is a problem a lot of people are having.


----------



## zemco999

http://steamcommunity.com/id/TRD69/inventory/ up to my neck in knives again lol


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/TRD69/inventory/ up to my neck in knives again lol


i'll trade you my m9 bayo stained FT for one of those stained butterfly knives


----------



## chemicalfan

So TSM kinda embarressed Fnatic last night. They did to Fnatic what Fnatic normally do to the other teams!
Can't believe they got so many T rounds! Karrigan is bringing order to that team, big time! Hopefully they can keep it going for the next 2-3 months, will make Cologne one to watch for sure!!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> 2.7 @ 800 dpi? That's 5.4 @ 400 dpi , bit high.


It still is a tad too sensitive for me, so I'm probably going to go down to 2.5 or 2.6, but it's what gets the job done. I did extremely well last night. I'm also using a Rival, which for me is the first mouse that I can remember since the MX518 that is a true palm grip. I'm a palm grip/wrist-flick kinda player, so it's a little more necessary for me to have a higher sen. I'm going to work my way down very slowly, but I'm doing significantly better. Finished about 24 and 5 in a MG1 match yesterday. Other team had 3 MG1's, a GNM and a Nova 2, and my team was my friend and I at MG1 and 3 other GNMs.

Also, what kinda sound settings do you guys use? I always feel I'm slightly behind on hearing stuff. I think I need to turn in-game chat receiving down a bit, but other than that, is there any other tips/tricks I may not know about? I've got a decent set of headphones (HD650 and a good amp/dac). I also have a X-Fi TiHD, so I have some 'gaming' settings, but I don't know if any are worth messing with for this game. There's points where teammates can apparently hear small things I can't. That or I'm just deaf







.

Also unboxed 2 M4A4 Evil Daimyos. Didn't know about this rifle, but I actually really love it's look. Now if I can get used to it over the M4a1-s, I'll probably switch it out. Though I love the look of the Hyper Beast, too







. I went a bit crazy with cases yesterday...still no knife







.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also, what kinda sound settings do you guys use?


stereo. headphones - koss QZ-99 (I'm just a koss-fan), Creative Omni (just for additional outputs, cuz I have two different sound systems and didn't want to go to my system case every time when I changing output device).
all you need to hear enemy's footsteps/noises - is just perception and being able to multitasking, to hear sounds while you shooting/walking around. there is no special gear to "hear more" IMO.

tip - turn on ingame music to hear when 10 seconds left to bomb goes of. some of my higher ranked friends often mistakes when they're starting defusing the bomb when it's too late.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> stereo. headphones - koss QZ-99 (I'm just a koss-fan), Creative Omni (just for additional outputs, cuz I have two different sound systems and didn't want to go to my system case every time when I changing output device).
> all you need to hear enemy's footsteps/noises - is just perception and being able to *multitasking*, to hear sounds while you shooting/walking around. there is no special gear to "hear more" IMO.
> 
> tip - turn on ingame music to hear when 10 seconds left to bomb goes of. some of my higher ranked friends often mistakes when they're starting defusing the bomb when it's too late.


Yeah, I think that's the biggest part for me right there. I know I get focused sometimes and just zone out calls from time to time, so I'll hear it, and then it registers about 0.5 a second before I get destroyed







.

Yeah, I know the thing about headsets and all that are gimmicks, but I didn't know about disabling certain sounds, and what experiences you guys had. I've heard disabling other music outside of what you mentioned is good as well. You'd think I might know more from all the CS:S I played.


----------



## Hefner

If you're struggling with finding the right sensitivity, use this guide. Takes about 45 mins.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're struggling with finding the right sensitivity, use this guide. Takes about 45 mins.


This is a must for anyone who wants to constantly improve. The excersize does a great job of showing people how inconsistent and ugly their crosshair placement really is









A pro tip; don't make excuses for yourself. If you are a palm/wrist player that doesn't mean you "require" high sens. There are 1-3 high profile players MAX that use a sens that high ([email protected]) so u can almost assume immediately its not going to work out for you. If you don't have one already, get a massive mousepad.

Ftr; 400dpi & 1.5 in game and 6/11 in windows. M_rinput 0 + rinput.exe


----------



## renji1337

I used that vid, my perfect sens ended up being 0.68 at 1600dpi


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're struggling with finding the right sensitivity, use this guide. Takes about 45 mins.


I've looked at a few tips for mouse sens, but I'll check that one out, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> This is a must for anyone who wants to constantly improve. The excersize does a great job of showing people how inconsistent and ugly their crosshair placement really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pro tip; don't make excuses for yourself. If you are a palm/wrist player that doesn't mean you "require" high sens. There are 1-3 high profile players MAX that use a sens that high ([email protected]) so u can almost assume immediately its not going to work out for you. If you don't have one already, get a massive mousepad.
> 
> Ftr; 400dpi & 1.5 in game and 6/11 in windows. M_rinput 0 + rinput.exe


Yeah, like I said I'm not done with finding my perfect sensitivity, but I know something like 2 at 800DPI for me just doesn't work. My desk sits a bit higher than my chair or any normal chair really goes, so it makes big arm movement uncomfortable and cramping.


----------



## eBombzor

So I got up to Legendary Eagle









... but I feel like I don't deserve it somehow. I manage to top/ 2nd frag almost every single game but that's because I mostly get the trade-up/clean-up kills. I almost never entry frag but I can hold positions really well. I just know the most basic smokes and flashes and usually they aren't very effective.

I think what carried me to LE was my positioning, aim, and the luck of good teammates.

Has anyone else felt the same way? Will my lack of smoke/flash knowledge backfire and ultimately lead me back to DMG?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Has anyone else felt the same way? Will my lack of smoke/flash knowledge backfire and ultimately lead me back to DMG?


majority of dmgs i see play have zero clue about nades, don't worry. it's really easy to rank up with just individual skill


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Has anyone else felt the same way? Will my lack of smoke/flash knowledge backfire and ultimately lead me back to DMG?
> 
> 
> 
> majority of dmgs i see play have zero clue about nades, don't worry. it's really easy to rank up with just individual skill
Click to expand...

I'm not too good at my smokes especially and I've maintained my rank somehow. I think as long as you can work as a team, you should be fine. Probably the most important thing many (NOT ALL) lower ranked players forget. It's a team game where you can't win a game all by yourself.

Probably main smokes you would need would be the basics like:
Dust2 - mid-CT smoke, long-cross smoke, tspawn-corner smoke
Mirage - tspawn-jungle smoke, tspawn-ctspawn smoke, midconnector smoke, window smoke
Inferno - left/right-tspawn smoke, banana-spools smoke, banana-gap smoke

Probably missing some, but to be honest, I don't even know how to do half of the ones I've listed.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm not too good at my smokes especially and I've maintained my rank somehow. I think as long as you can work as a team, you should be fine. Probably the most important thing many (NOT ALL) lower ranked players forget. It's a team game where you can't win a game all by yourself.
> 
> Probably main smokes you would need would be the basics like:
> Dust2 - mid-CT smoke, long-cross smoke, tspawn-corner smoke
> Mirage - tspawn-jungle smoke, tspawn-ctspawn smoke, midconnector smoke, window smoke
> Inferno - left/right-tspawn smoke, banana-spools smoke, banana-gap smoke
> 
> Probably missing some, but to be honest, I don't even know how to do half of the ones I've listed.


http://www.thewarmup.net/ - Has them all


----------



## genry

i like it !


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> http://www.thewarmup.net/ - Has them all


yeah... no.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> majority of dmgs i see play have zero clue about nades, don't worry. it's really easy to rank up with just individual skill


Grenade tactics and positioning are much more valuable traits than aim. Spending months on my aim got me to DMG. Spending weeks on my nades and angles got me to SMFC.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yep, I'm focussing more on learning smokes & pop flashes now. I've had a few games where I've been like "I wish I knew how to smoke X accurately". I use smokes all the time, but no set, long range smokes. Just mid-range line-of-sight smokes, they do they job but I get peeked while throwing them way too often. I don't know any useful flashes either, I just lob them and hope they are a pop flash (e.g. over DD from T spawn on dust2), no idea when they actually pop.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> yeah... no.


Huh?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yep, I'm focussing more on learning smokes & pop flashes now. I've had a few games where I've been like "I wish I knew how to smoke X accurately". I use smokes all the time, but no set, long range smokes. Just mid-range line-of-sight smokes, they do they job but I get peeked while throwing them way too often. I don't know any useful flashes either, I just lob them and hope they are a pop flash (e.g. over DD from T spawn on dust2), no idea when they actually pop.


Holding mouse 1 + mouse 2 and walking backwards as you throw, helps a lot with it popping quicker and flashing the enemy, rather than going past him. Also, jump smokes make a lot of useful smokes a lot easier to do, and all leagues allow them. You can put this in your config/autoexec and change the key to whatever you want, honestly not sure why I have mine set to 'ALT' at the moment








// Aliasing
alias "+jumpthrow" "+jump;-attack;-attack2"
alias "-jumpthrow" "-jump"
bind "alt" "+jumpthrow"


----------



## chemicalfan

Mouse2 = Q for me (mouse2 is jump), it'd take months for me to unlearn the habit. Mouse1 + Q is a bit awkward though...

Is there a resource somewhere for binds like that? I wanna make a few, but don't know the names of things.

Edit: Sorry, I know what you mean about that flash (the WarOwl flash), it's very sitational though. It's T sided flashes I'm worried about, I'm not a massive CT flasher (tend to be for retakes on the rotate)


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> http://www.thewarmup.net/ - Has them all


Not all. Seems like it's missing quite a few good ones, especially the news ones after the skybox patch. Still good website though


----------



## chemicalfan

Operationl2p is missing Cobblestone & Train completely


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Not all. Seems like it's missing quite a few good ones, especially the news ones after the skybox patch. Still good website though


Yeah, that is true. Jump-throw aliasing is extremely helpful with the skybox patch. I still haven't gotten used to using the jump throws, since I just recently was told ESEA decided to allow it, and put it in my config.


----------



## el gappo

#Road2Global, we doing this @gonX?

Hit a Deagle ace on faceit earlier but the demo doesn't work. Maybe because they forfeited I'm not sure but I'm kind of bummed, wanted to see it.


----------



## twiz0r0r

I know it's not really related to CS, but since most of us hate COD I figured it would be ok:

Black Ops III is going to have Marshawn Lynch in it...like really?

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13045246/marshawn-lynch-seattle-seahawks-appear-call-duty-game


----------



## HPE1000

One more comp win and I will be ranked. Getting tired of these cooldowns.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

So I'm 1 win away from getting my rank in CSGO. Looking forward to seeing what I'll get. Still trying to learn plenty with the game while working on my aim. But I've been playing with Gold Nova IIIs and Gold Nova Masters and holding my own. On a good day I'll top team but most days I'm just average in the team.

I know I still need to put some man hours into it though and do practice drills etc. I've only played the game for about 45 hours now.


----------



## semencmoz

average calibration rank over my friends - GN3. after banwaves it might be in GN4-MG range. it's not that really matters, because you can't gen much knowledge in those 10 wins. in first ~50-80 wins you will be downranking alot aswell upranking alot until you will get your actual median.

I calibrated to GN3, then I slowely downranked to SE in ~30 wins, then I upranked back to GN3 in ~20 wins, then I downranked to GN1 in ~10 wins, then I upranked to GN4 in ~40 wins and since then I slowely upranked to DMG in another 100 wins.

the "finding your actual rank" process will be much faster if you will play with more experienced friends, who will teach you details (where to plant the bomb, when to rush, why rush, why is it bad to rush, what is role of Happy in NV, and why his solo agressive plays pays off, and why you shouldn't play like that).


----------



## spacetoast31

Last 2 weeks have very hacktastic in MM... i really need to suck it up and go to esea
This crap is getting old.
Its happened 2 times tonight where even the teammates have called out the other players as well and thats just sad. the thing i dont get, is why they wouldnt just kick them. But i guess it wont matter. as They will get theirs eventually.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> One more comp win and I will be ranked. Getting tired of these cooldowns.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> So I'm 1 win away from getting my rank in CSGO. Looking forward to seeing what I'll get. Still trying to learn plenty with the game while working on my aim. But I've been playing with Gold Nova IIIs and Gold Nova Masters and holding my own. On a good day I'll top team but most days I'm just average in the team.
> 
> I know I still need to put some man hours into it though and do practice drills etc. I've only played the game for about 45 hours now.


Invasion of the mech board club.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Invasion of the mech board club.


LOL I didn't even notice HPE1000's post above mine, I had the page idling for a while before I came back and wrote the comment. Now I look like a copycat.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Last 2 weeks have very hacktastic in MM... i really need to suck it up and go to esea
> This crap is getting old.
> Its happened 2 times tonight where even the teammates have called out the other players as well and thats just sad. the thing i dont get, is why they wouldnt just kick them. But i guess it wont matter. as They will get theirs eventually.


Yeah. Very tiring.

A few months ago I had the most blatant hacker I've ever seen in my game. He was literally aiming at the floor whilst continuously bunnyhopping, making insta headshots all over the place. Pretty much everyone in that match reported him.
So I decided to save his steam profile link, as it wasn't private, and watch how long it would take until he gets VAC'd. It took 13 days.

Conclusion: VAC is horrible, and needs more updates. What do we get? Skins.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Road2Global, we doing this @gonX
> ?
> 
> Hit a Deagle ace on faceit earlier but the demo doesn't work. Maybe because they forfeited I'm not sure but I'm kind of bummed, wanted to see it.


Here's to hoping I don't derank soon







My latest games haven't been too impressive.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Yeah. Very tiring.
> 
> A few months ago I had the most blatant hacker I've ever seen in my game. He was literally aiming at the floor whilst continuously bunnyhopping, making insta headshots all over the place. Pretty much everyone in that match reported him.
> So I decided to save his steam profile link, as it wasn't private, and watch how long it would take until he gets VAC'd. It took 13 days.
> 
> Conclusion: VAC is horrible, and needs more updates. What do we get? Skins.


I had an outlandish idea regarding hacking - stay with me.

If you wish to play on MM servers or competitive matches, then you must place a certain sum of money in Counterstrike "escrow" - (not sure of what sum would be a deterrent)

The money sits in escrow and can't be touched as long as you are actively playing. If you are caught cheating then you lose the escrow and the money goes to benefit the community, server infrastructure etc.

Sounds kind of "out there" I know, but this method is used in the justice system every day encourage people to show up for court or prevent fleeing the country when facing charges.


----------



## rmp459

Was curious what kind of CPU usage you guys see when your playing?.

I tend to use low/mid settings in game even though I know my rig could take more... call it a 1.6 habit i guess.
With fps_max at like 300 I see like a solid 50% usage on my 2600k @ 4.5, tempted to go back up to 4.8.

When I try to stream @ 720p30 2400 bitrate my usage is at like 85%+ seems kind of high for me considering the streaming settings are definitely not set up for any additional quality. Using OBS on veryfast and a reasonable bitrate - down scaling to 720p.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I had an outlandish idea regarding hacking - stay with me.
> 
> If you wish to play on MM servers or competitive matches, then you must place a certain sum of money in Counterstrike "escrow" - (not sure of what sum would be a deterrent)
> 
> The money sits in escrow and can't be touched as long as you are actively playing. If you are caught cheating then you lose the escrow and the money goes to benefit the community, server infrastructure etc.
> 
> Sounds kind of "out there" I know, but this method is used in the justice system every day encourage people to show up for court or prevent fleeing the country when facing charges.


That already happens with their inventory. Or at least, it could do - I seem to recall years ago that a VAC ban was a total ban on your account....as in, you weren't even allowed to log in on Steam.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I had an outlandish idea regarding hacking - stay with me.
> 
> If you wish to play on MM servers or competitive matches, then you must place a certain sum of money in Counterstrike "escrow" - (not sure of what sum would be a deterrent)
> 
> The money sits in escrow and can't be touched as long as you are actively playing. If you are caught cheating then you lose the escrow and the money goes to benefit the community, server infrastructure etc.
> 
> Sounds kind of "out there" I know, but this method is used in the justice system every day encourage people to show up for court or prevent fleeing the country when facing charges.


I also have an idea. If a cheater is caught, don't ban him. Place him in a different MM setting with all the other cheaters. This way they will have no idea that they've been caught, and they won't bother making a new steam account and rebuying CS:GO. The problem with cheaters is that once they're caught & banned, they usually just buy another account, and do the same thing again. Especially during sales you see a lot more hacktivity going on.

But yeah... The real problem here is valve neglecting their anti cheats system & milking the community with muuhhhhh skins.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I also have an idea. If a cheater is caught, don't ban him. Place him in a different MM setting with all the other cheaters. This way they will have no idea that they've been caught, and they won't bother making a new steam account and rebuying CS:GO. The problem with cheaters is that once they're caught & banned, they usually just buy another account, and do the same thing again. Especially during sales you see a lot more hacktivity going on.
> 
> But yeah... The real problem here is valve neglecting their anti cheats system & milking the community with muuhhhhh skins.


Everyone thought this was a good solution when titanfall first came out. They used this method of shadow banning. It would never work in cs because the cheaters would notice they are playing against cheaters. When the game is only 7-11$, if you MAY be shadow banned, you're just going to buy a new account. Sure there are tons of kids using free cheats, but let's be real, if they can afford private/public sub cheats, they will always be able to afford a new copy of CS.

If cheaters are the worst part of the game for you, then ESEA is the place to be


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I also have an idea. If a cheater is caught, don't ban him. Place him in a different MM setting with all the other cheaters. This way they will have no idea that they've been caught, and they won't bother making a new steam account and rebuying CS:GO. The problem with cheaters is that once they're caught & banned, they usually just buy another account, and do the same thing again. Especially during sales you see a lot more hacktivity going on.
> 
> *But yeah... The real problem here is valve neglecting their anti cheats system & milking the community with muuhhhhh skins.*


Honestly don't understand why people continue to say this. The Anti-Cheat team is completely separate to the Valve CS:GO team.

This isn't anything new, you don't ban players on the spot, and on top of that its a cat and mouse game. Almost every Anti-Cheat bans players in waves. People clearly do not want a more intrusive Anti-Cheat. Remember (

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1y0kc1/vac_now_reads_all_the_domains_you_have_visited%5B/URL

That already happens with their inventory. Or at least, it could do - I seem to recall years ago that a VAC ban was a total ban on your account....as in, you weren't even allowed to log in on Steam.[/QUOTE]

Nope. VAC Bans have never been a total ban on your account. VAC bans are simply VAC bans.


----------



## chemicalfan

Maybe VAC bans _should_ be a total account ban, along with scamming being a total account ban. You'd need a more robust appeals process (due to the higher impact of false positives), which is why I guess it was never implemented


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Maybe VAC bans _should_ be a total account ban, along with scamming being a total account ban. You'd need a more robust appeals process (due to the higher impact of false positives), which is why I guess it was never implemented


When convenience tools like FoV wideners for COD games can be enough to trigger a VAC ban, no thanks.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Maybe VAC bans _should_ be a total account ban, along with scamming being a total account ban. You'd need a more robust appeals process (due to the higher impact of false positives), which is why I guess it was never implemented
> 
> 
> 
> When convenience tools like FoV wideners for COD games can be enough to trigger a VAC ban, no thanks.
Click to expand...

Agreed. I've got a VAC ban in MW2 for things that most people don't consider cheating. I already get labeled as cheating scum that should die in a fire and I'm exempt from every valve event/giveaway, no need to make it any worse.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I had an outlandish idea regarding hacking - stay with me.
> 
> If you wish to play on MM servers or competitive matches, then you must place a certain sum of money in Counterstrike "escrow" - (not sure of what sum would be a deterrent)
> 
> The money sits in escrow and can't be touched as long as you are actively playing. If you are caught cheating then you lose the escrow and the money goes to benefit the community, server infrastructure etc.
> 
> Sounds kind of "out there" I know, but this method is used in the justice system every day encourage people to show up for court or prevent fleeing the country when facing charges.


This would hurt legit players more than hackers. There are people who pay $15/mo for cheats. Probably even more than that, idk.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Invasion of the mech board club.


Gotta put them keyboards to good use









Seriously though, I hope these comp games get more competitive. Every game so far has just been a landslide even when we are just messing around with stupid strats and everything. Even with the gold nova 1 and 2s I was playing with last night it was the same story. I am not going to learn anything at this rate.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Gotta put them keyboards to good use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I hope these comp games get more competitive. Every game so far has just been a landslide even when we are just messing around with stupid strats and everything. Even with the gold nova 1 and 2s I was playing with last night it was the same story. I am not going to learn anything at this rate.


It'll get more challenging as you start facing more Master Guardians and above, don't worry.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Gotta put them keyboards to good use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I hope these comp games get more competitive. Every game so far has just been a landslide even when we are just messing around with stupid strats and everything. Even with the gold nova 1 and 2s I was playing with last night it was the same story. I am not going to learn anything at this rate.


MatchMaking in general isn't the best place to learn how to play the game unfortunately.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> MatchMaking in general isn't the best place to learn how to play the game unfortunately.


what do you recommend? CEVO and ESEA?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> what do you recommend? CEVO and ESEA?


Personally, I recommend ESEA over CEVO. If you're new to pugging, try CEVO. The skill level is definitely much lower on CEVO, and the Anti-Cheat isn't anywhere nearly as good as ESEA. Try both and see which you like!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> what do you recommend? CEVO and ESEA?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I recommend ESEA over CEVO. If you're new to pugging, try CEVO. The skill level is definitely much lower on CEVO, and the Anti-Cheat isn't anywhere nearly as good as ESEA. Try both and see which you like!
Click to expand...

Don't forget CEVO is free and ESEA is sub based. So if you like CEVO and you improve your game on CEVO then you could go for ESEA if you really want.


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 6/10/2015
10 JUN 2015 -

[OVERWATCH OUT OF BETA]
- Added an XP reward for accurate Overwatch verdicts. The reward is proportional to the investigator's Overwatch Score, is delivered after a sufficient number of accurate cases have been resolved, and can be collected by completing matches on official servers.
- Added a message to users when they have reported a user that was banned by VAC or Overwatch.
- Added a message to users when they have lost XP, competitive wins, Profile Rank, and Skill Group due to partying with a cheater.
- Updated the Overwatch F.A.Q.: http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/overwatch/
[SOUND]
- Weapon fire sounds no longer prevented from playing due to the Potentially Audible Set.
- Fixed bug where dormant players could emit bullet impact sounds.
- New ladder footstep sounds.
- Inspecting a weapon from loadout screen now plays cage opening sound.
- Adjusted weapon fire sound falloff to be more noticeable at near range distances.
[ UI ]
- Added Leadership, Teaching, and Friendliness commendations to the scoreboard. The team member with the best score in each category will display the relevant icon.
- CS:GO Profile Ranks now display like Skill Groups in the scoreboard: always for friends and party members, and at the end of the match for everypony else.
[ MISC ]
- Doubled GOTV broadcasting and recording snapshot rate ( to 32 ) on official servers.
- Fixed a bug that allowed players to commend themselves and removed all such commendations.
- Update rates enforced for players can now be configured higher than GOTV master tv_snapshotrate.
- Tickrates for players on official servers are now enforced to match server tickrate.
- Players must now be at least Rank 3 to play Competitive Matchmaking.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> - New ladder *hoof*step sounds.












EDIT: Need rank 3 for comp...? I guess I get to play a ton of casual now...


----------



## twiz0r0r

So I ranked up to MG1 an hour or two ago. I launch the game after downloading the update and there's some sort of a cooldown message that is hidden behind the overwatch info on the top. Is anyone else seeing this?

EDIT: I guess it's some sort of info on cooldowns, I just hit accept. What does it actually say?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> - New ladder *hoof*step sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Need rank 3 for comp...? I guess I get to play a ton of casual now...
Click to expand...

I can explain









http://pterocorn.blogspot.com/2011/10/ponify.html

i guess that's what happens when you copypaste


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I faintly recalled something like that form another thread. Figured that's what happened.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I got ranked. Ended up Gold Nova II. Won the 10th match by forfeit by the other team. Got worked on by a full team of Gold Nova Masters after that. Their team was a lot higher rank than the team I got paired with for whatever reason and we ended up losing 12 to 16


----------



## PiEownz

Hi guys, I'm not sure if I should post here but does anyone know how a trade-up contract works? I'm kind of new to this whole marketplace. Thanks!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiEownz*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm not sure if I should post here but does anyone know how a trade-up contract works? I'm kind of new to this whole marketplace. Thanks!


they are pretty simple once you get it down.
You take some weapons in the same weapon grade. let's say, something in "restricted" rarity. put 10 items of that rarity into the contract and in return you will get 1 weapon from the next class up. which in this case would be "classified".
The weapon you get in return can only come out of the same case or weapon collection as the 10 weapons you used to trade up with. so if you use only weapons out of the Chroma 2, you will get something back from Chroma 2. If you trade up 10 things from the Cobblestone collection, you can only get back something from the Cobblestone collection.

If you use weapons from more than one collection, the percentage chance of getting something from each collection is determined by the number of items from each collection you put in. for example, 3 items from the Vanguard collection and 7 from the phoenix collection should mean you have around 70% chance of getting something from the Phoenix collection and a 30% chance of getting something from the vanguard collection.

Lastly, you can't trade up to a knife using a trade up contract. You also can't trade up weapons that are "covert" in rarity. some collections don't have anything above "covert", "classified", or even "restricted". If this is the case. since there is nothing better to trade up to, the game simply won't let you use certain weapons in trade up contracts. An example of this would be the P2000 Amber Fade because it's the rarest weapon you can get in the collection.
http://csgostash.com/collection/The+Dust+2+Collection

i hope all that makes sense


----------



## PiEownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> they are pretty simple once you get it down.
> You take some weapons in the same weapon grade. let's say, something in "restricted" rarity. put 10 items of that rarity into the contract and in return you will get 1 weapon from the next class up. which in this case would be "classified".
> The weapon you get in return can only come out of the same case or weapon collection as the 10 weapons you used to trade up with. so if you use only weapons out of the Chroma 2, you will get something back from Chroma 2. If you trade up 10 things from the Cobblestone collection, you can only get back something from the Cobblestone collection.
> 
> If you use weapons from more than one collection, the percentage chance of getting something from each collection is determined by the number of items from each collection you put in. for example, 3 items from the Vanguard collection and 7 from the phoenix collection should mean you have around 70% chance of getting something from the Phoenix collection and a 30% chance of getting something from the vanguard collection.
> 
> Lastly, you can't trade up to a knife using a trade up contract. You also can't trade up weapons that are "covert" in rarity. some collections don't have anything above "covert", "classified", or even "restricted". If this is the case. since there is nothing better to trade up to, the game simply won't let you use certain weapons in trade up contracts. An example of this would be the P2000 Amber Fade because it's the rarest weapon you can get in the collection.
> http://csgostash.com/collection/The+Dust+2+Collection
> 
> i hope all that makes sense


Thanks for explaining! I understand it now. I also have another concern. Unfortunately, I can't sell or buy anything. I know there is some sort of restriction. Are there any ways to by pass it?


----------



## twiz0r0r

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiEownz*
> 
> Thanks for explaining! I understand it now. I also have another concern. Unfortunately, I can't sell or buy anything. I know there is some sort of restriction. Are there any ways to by pass it?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fsupport.steampowered.com%2Fkb_article.php%3Fref%3D1047-EDFM-2932%26l%3Denglish


----------



## chemicalfan

You should be able to buy, just not sell or trade.....?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PiEownz*
> 
> Thanks for explaining! I understand it now. I also have another concern. Unfortunately, I can't sell or buy anything. I know there is some sort of restriction. Are there any ways to by pass it?
> 
> 
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fsupport.steampowered.com%2Fkb_article.php%3Fref%3D1047-EDFM-2932%26l%3Denglish
Click to expand...

Yes, every question he has asked can be googled, which is what he should have done in the first place, but you are certainly not helping anything by using lmgtfy, just post the steam support link next time...


----------



## chemicalfan

Haha, hadn't spotted that


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> which do you recommend


definitely ESEA... since I'm cevo banned


----------



## XKaan

I started playing in CEVO about a moth ago - it's a nice system and I have had some great games on there. I'm not sure about the anti-cheat though, as there were a few games where there was an obvious aimbot and the player even admitted to using it. Aside from that it's nice to play with people of all skill levels in one game.

ESEA is the next step for me -


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well I got ranked. Ended up Gold Nova II. Won the 10th match by forfeit by the other team. Got worked on by a full team of Gold Nova Masters after that. Their team was a lot higher rank than the team I got paired with for whatever reason and we ended up losing 12 to 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, that was inevitable unless you were a god at the game.

The better you do in your placement matches so far, the more difficult enemies you'll face in the next match. So imagine you start against Silver II's and completely roll them, the placement algorithm will say "ok, that wasn't fair so let's try him against someone more difficult", then it might place you against high Silver ranks. Do the same to the high Silvers and it might put you against low-tier Gold Novas, and so on. For a most people, this continues until you face a team that you can't beat, at which point the algorithm can start narrowing down a specific rank and assign you an ELO score.

Don't put too much faith in your MM rank though, especially at the start, I started at Silver II and am now MG2, however I'm almost certainly not good enough to be an MG2, it's just I play almost exclusively with 4 or 5 people who are much better at the game than me. That should illustrate how the ranks can be skewed and don't really reflect how good of a player you are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> definitely ESEA... since I'm cevo banned


Also r/GOTrading banned, can't forget that, you corrupt tyrant.


----------



## chemicalfan

@zemco999 - how did you get banned?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yes, every question he has asked can be googled, which is what he should have done in the first place, but you are certainly not helping anything by using lmgtfy, just post the steam support link next time...


I did help because it sent him LMGTFY the exact page he needed. I'm SO SORRY it took one extra click for him at this point.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I did help because it sent him LMGTFY the exact page he needed. I'm SO SORRY it took one extra click for him at this point.


I don't normally get sarcasm via text, but I'm pretty sure that is sarcasm. Can I get some brownie points, please?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't normally get sarcasm via text, but I'm pretty sure that is sarcasm. Can I get some brownie points, please?


Nah but I'll give you a cookie









But actually back on topic does anyone know how the "weekly bonus" XP works. Obviously it doesn't really matter, it just confuses me how it is factored.


----------



## XKaan

Just realized\noticed that you need to be level 3 before joining a comp match -

Kind of cool I guess - might mean less shenanigans?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Just realized\noticed that you need to be level 3 before joining a comp match -
> 
> Kind of cool I guess - might mean less shenanigans?


I think it's stupid but whatever. I don't think getting to just rank 3 is going to make anything better. I'm assuming that the required level will be raised in the future once more time passes, at least I hope so.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I think it's stupid but whatever. I don't think getting to just rank 3 is going to make anything better. I'm assuming that the required level will be raised in the future once more time passes, at least I hope so.


I wonder how long it actually takes to get to level three.

This is going to hurt my efforts to create more CSGO accounts for shenanigans like seeing get how far I can get with the deagle in mm.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I wonder how long it actually takes to get to level three.
> 
> This is going to hurt my efforts to create more CSGO accounts for shenanigans like seeing get how far I can get with the deagle in mm.


It didn't take me very long to get to 3. I'm on 7 currently


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> It didn't take me very long to get to 3. I'm on 7 currently


Yeah, but competitive gets you some insane XP even without the weekly bonus.

CSGO is currently showing as the top seller on Steam right now. Hax galore for the next little bit. =/


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> @zemco999 - how did you get banned?


had a cheater on my team, I was team captain so instead of the entire team getting banned I took the fall for it


----------



## Hefner

When my aim is off and I mess up my spray or when I'm drunk playing I use P90/Autosniper/Mag-7. It's unbelievable how much I get flamed for doing so


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> had a cheater on my team, I was team captain so instead of the entire team getting banned I took the fall for it


What?

The cheater gets banned, not the whole team, the matches they played in just get turned over.


----------



## XKaan

Had an amazingly fun match earlier!

Game started out terrible - we were down 7-0, and I was the top fragger on my team, which is surprising because im so-so at this game.

We won a round and never lost momentum - ending up winning and I dropped a 40 bomb.









BTW - MP7 is a freakin beast in the force buy!! It's my new go-to for rush plays!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Depending on what I play, I use the MP7 oper everything else since it's so effective the way I use it. I've been able to solo flash my way into B (on both t/CT side) and take it by myself lol.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> had a cheater on my team, I was team captain so instead of the entire team getting banned I took the fall for it


Yeah, sucks that it had to be that way but it was the only option unfortunately


----------



## HPE1000

Progress


----------



## Tagkaman

How much xp are we getting for successful overwatch cases? I got 194 bonus which was a bit useless but hopefully it scales up as I do more.

I mean I've got nothing better to do until I get to level 3 lol.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> How much xp are we getting for successful overwatch cases? I got 194 bonus which was a bit useless but hopefully it scales up as I do more.
> 
> I mean I've got nothing better to do until I get to level 3 lol.


Wow you've already been awarded overwatch points? I've done 2 so far and haven't gotten any (1st one was BLATANT cheater...2nd one didn't appear to cheat at all)

Well nevermind lol. I went into the game and was notified that I would receive points. I got 128 points for mine.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Have like 8 missions I can do but can't be bothered to finish getting 1M in casual bloodhound matches on CT side. CT side can get really boring at times.


----------



## MR-e

oh maaaan, i feel so jaded. yesterday, me and 2 irl friends pooled in our knives and skins to do some csjackpot. our first bet we put in a total of $960 between the three of us and won a $1600 pot. Excited, we took the winnings and went all in again.

We got baited in by a first bet of 1 knife $580 stat trak m9 doppler. We waited til around 30 skins before we took action. My friend had the $1300 pool of items ready, I had 10 junk skins to close the round with, but unfortunately, two other people made it in before the closed. one guy put in $2000 and the other put in $900. Our hearts sank when we saw the two bets come in after our names. Turns out the $900 bet guy won it, $5000+ worth of skins that round. Our hearts were racing, you could cut the tension that was in our skype call when the winner was announced


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Have like 8 missions I can do but can't be bothered to finish getting 1M in casual bloodhound matches on CT side. CT side can get really boring at times.


I don't wan't to do that mission either but still I don't get your post. Do other missions? That one isn't even needed to get any stars (like that even matters lol).

How long will that mission take on average?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Personally, I recommend ESEA over CEVO. If you're new to pugging, try CEVO. The skill level is definitely much lower on CEVO, and the Anti-Cheat isn't anywhere nearly as good as ESEA. Try both and see which you like!


Are there any other options for NA pugging other than ESEA, CEVO, or FaceIt?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Are there any other options for NA pugging other than ESEA, CEVO, or FaceIt?


Nope. I would hardly consider FaceIT a option for pugging. The user base is tiny, and filled with people who just quit. Though CEVO isn't much better in that aspect (people quitting pugs).


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Have like 8 missions I can do but can't be bothered to finish getting 1M in casual bloodhound matches on CT side. CT side can get really boring at times.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wan't to do that mission either but still I don't get your post. Do other missions? That one isn't even needed to get any stars (like that even matters lol).
> 
> How long will that mission take on average?
Click to expand...

I was under the impression if I started another mission my progress for that one would get overwritten but now that I actually tried starting another I know thats not the case









It's taken me about 4 games to get 125k so, I don't know.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I was under the impression if I started another mission my progress for that one would get overwritten but now that I actually tried starting another I know thats not the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's taken me about 4 games to get 125k so, I don't know.


Ah I see what you meant now, I didn't know that's what you were getting at. And thanks for the info!


----------



## RedM00N

Is anyone doing DM getting next to no xp? 15-20 per game whereas it was in the 120 or so range two days ago.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Is anyone doing DM getting next to no xp? 15-20 per game whereas it was in the 120 or so range two days ago.


I did notice a big drop in deathmatch XP also.


----------



## RedM00N

Supposedly it's cause I've "played/ranked to much this week" so my multiplier has been reduced which sucks.


----------



## Mako0312

Finally started playing CS:GO comp matches. Finally got ranked at Silver 4 for my first rank.

Can't wait to play more. If anyone ever wants to run with me, and won't get pissed when I suck let me know.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I hadn't played CS in a while, so I thought I'd just get on hackmaking and found that the stupid XP thing applies to people who still have ranks. Ugh.

So I decided to go casual cuz a few deathmatches didn't give me XP at a high enough rate.

At least I'm closer now.



For reference, I had joined when the score was 5-0 to CT.


----------



## spacetoast31

All these ties lately...
Driving me crazy


----------



## Shanenanigans

After a very long time, I got back up to SMFC. Don't think I'm gonna hit GE.

Also noticed that the new LEMs are so bad. This is after the hackers who got banned and the minimum rank requirement for competitive (more like a deterrent at this point; no hacker is going to bother so much).


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> After a very long time, I got back up to SMFC. Don't think I'm gonna hit GE.
> 
> Also noticed that the new LEMs are so bad. This is after the hackers who got banned and the minimum rank requirement for competitive (more like a deterrent at this point; no hacker is going to bother so much).


I've noticed this when I play with LE's and DMG's. They so horrid and think they know everything when they don't know crap lol


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I've noticed this when I play with LE's and DMG's. They so horrid and think they know everything when they don't know crap lol


Not everyone falls under that stereotype.


----------



## eBombzor

So Dota 2 got a huge update bringing in basically everything the community wanted.

If Valve did the same thing to CS:GO, what kind of fundamental changes/additions/improvements would you guys like to see?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Not everyone falls under that stereotype.


No, I agree, but I'm just saying that the ones I've been matched with. And I've played several games. And they all like to scream into the mic like silvers.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So Dota 2 got a huge update bringing in basically everything the community wanted.
> 
> If Valve did the same thing to CS:GO, what kind of fundamental changes/additions/improvements would you guys like to see?


Fix the lag


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> No, I agree, but I'm just saying that the ones I've been matched with. And I've played several games. And they all like to scream into the mic like silvers.


Trust me, I know what you mean. My friend and I struggled with 3 randoms the other day and lost 14-16 it sucked because we had to mute one and the other 2 were just whatever.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Fix the lag


What lag? Server?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What lag? Server?


Ever since the operation bloodhound update there has been a lot of lag for people. You can google it, it seems to be pretty widespread. I haven't had a bit of lag in any of the competitive games I have played but all of the casual games I join I get rubber banding and really high ping spikes.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i started the get $1m on ct mission worst mistake of my life


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Trust me, I know what you mean. My friend and I struggled with 3 randoms the other day and lost 14-16 it sucked because we had to mute one and the other 2 were just whatever.


Lol sadly this is true. And I've been running into clear cut wallers/hackers more often now. Why do they have to do 'waves' of bans? So stupid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> i started the get $1m on ct mission worst mistake of my life


You can always switch missions and I believe it'll save the progress on that one.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I've noticed this when I play with LE's and DMG's. They so horrid and think they know everything when they don't know crap lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Trust me, I know what you mean. My friend and I struggled with 3 randoms the other day and lost 14-16 it sucked because we had to mute one and the other 2 were just whatever.


I think you just clarified what sikkamore just said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So Dota 2 got a huge update bringing in basically everything the community wanted.
> 
> If Valve did the same thing to CS:GO, what kind of fundamental changes/additions/improvements would you guys like to see?


Source 2 and better netcode. Actually, not even Source 2. Just better netcode. It's nice that they made the hitboxes smaller and all, but the netcode is so messy. I was watching the fnatic-LGB game last night saw a few of JWs people-walk-into-crosshair misses and was quite disappointed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Lol sadly this is true. And I've been running into clear cut wallers/hackers more often now. Why do they have to do 'waves' of bans? So stupid.
> You can always switch missions and I believe it'll save the progress on that one.


Waves of bans are better cuz cheat coders can't tell what got detected. I also like it because it's like the Rapture every time in CSGO.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> .
> Waves of bans are better cuz cheat coders can't tell what got detected. I also like it because it's like the Rapture every time in CSGO.


That's true. But this just gives hackers free reign for a period of time.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ever since the operation bloodhound update there has been a lot of lag for people. You can google it, it seems to be pretty widespread. I haven't had a bit of lag in any of the competitive games I have played but all of the casual games I join I get rubber banding and really high ping spikes.


Yeah, I've been getting pretty common SV Lag and sometimes VAR lag. Seems to have started since the update


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> .
> Waves of bans are better cuz cheat coders can't tell what got detected. I also like it because it's like the Rapture every time in CSGO.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. But this just gives hackers free reign for a period of time.
Click to expand...

It's better than them knowing what got them caught ASAP and removing the feature until it's undetected again. The waves a whole lot more frequent now and I think they're just finding the perfect balance between too fast and too late.

I'm not a big fan of the level thing right now. On my main, which is ranked and has 300+ wins on it right now, I can't even play because it's level 2. I'm not entirely sure how to level up fast either. I wasn't really too into this leveling thing but now because it has affected me, I want to know how to level up fast. Even my smurf which has 600+ wins can't play. It's level 2 also.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Ever since the operation bloodhound update there has been a lot of lag for people. You can google it, it seems to be pretty widespread. I haven't had a bit of lag in any of the competitive games I have played but all of the casual games I join I get rubber banding and really high ping spikes.


So server lag. Depending on the server lag, it could potentially just be routing. Valve may have added new servers in more areas. Hard to exactly say what the lag could be considering it could be just be bad routing to the server.

I don't ever really play on Valve servers though, so I don't run into this issue. I don't understand honestly why so many people do unless their doing missions.

Matchmaking is just awful.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's better than them knowing what got them caught ASAP and removing the feature until it's undetected again. The waves a whole lot more frequent now and I think they're just finding the perfect balance between too fast and too late.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the level thing right now. On my main, which is ranked and has 300+ wins on it right now, I can't even play because it's level 2. I'm not entirely sure how to level up fast either. I wasn't really too into this leveling thing but now because it has affected me, I want to know how to level up fast. Even my smurf which has 600+ wins can't play. It's level 2 also.


That's true. However, wouldn't they be able to find that out through trial and error anyways?

And agreed on the level crap. Game is becoming more like CoD with it -_-


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's better than them knowing what got them caught ASAP and removing the feature until it's undetected again. The waves a whole lot more frequent now and I think they're just finding the perfect balance between too fast and too late.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the level thing right now. On my main, which is ranked and has 300+ wins on it right now, I can't even play because it's level 2. I'm not entirely sure how to level up fast either. I wasn't really too into this leveling thing but now because it has affected me, I want to know how to level up fast. Even my smurf which has 600+ wins can't play. It's level 2 also.


Get into a casual game and wreck nubs. That's how I did it. Some 3-4 games in a row and it happened. Also, Arms Race and DM don't help much at all.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's better than them knowing what got them caught ASAP and removing the feature until it's undetected again. The waves a whole lot more frequent now and I think they're just finding the perfect balance between too fast and too late.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the level thing right now. On my main, which is ranked and has 300+ wins on it right now, I can't even play because it's level 2. I'm not entirely sure how to level up fast either. I wasn't really too into this leveling thing but now because it has affected me, I want to know how to level up fast. Even my smurf which has 600+ wins can't play. It's level 2 also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. However, wouldn't they be able to find that out through trial and error anyways?
> 
> And agreed on the level crap. Game is becoming more like CoD with it -_-
Click to expand...

I agree man. I believe it is an effective deterrent towards hackers since many won't bother with trying to get to that level with a fresh account, but it really does hinder people who are honest players.

With the hacking thing, trial and error is a whole lot longer than knowing it off the bat. In addition, many of the hack clients that are effective, but not public, are run by single or small team programmers. That means that they are also unwilling to lose many accounts trying to fix which one doesn't work and which works. It'll cost them a lot, and if you think of the cost of a game copy, it won't be worth it for them if they will only earn like $100 / week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's better than them knowing what got them caught ASAP and removing the feature until it's undetected again. The waves a whole lot more frequent now and I think they're just finding the perfect balance between too fast and too late.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the level thing right now. On my main, which is ranked and has 300+ wins on it right now, I can't even play because it's level 2. I'm not entirely sure how to level up fast either. I wasn't really too into this leveling thing but now because it has affected me, I want to know how to level up fast. Even my smurf which has 600+ wins can't play. It's level 2 also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get into a casual game and wreck nubs. That's how I did it. Some 3-4 games in a row and it happened. Also, Arms Race and DM don't help much at all.
Click to expand...

I will do some casual games then. I hate how long it takes to do though. I might end up just using my ESEA again. I just didn't like with their new client and all. I still have a year subscription to them.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I will do some casual games then. I hate how long it takes to do though. I might end up just using my ESEA again. I just didn't like with their new client and all. I still have a year subscription to them.


I did it so I could get into competitive matchmaking. I'm going to let my ESEA run out soon ( July sometime ) since we have SoStronk here in India. And Faceit and its hackers.

One thing to keep in mind that it's not ESEA, so in casual, just bait, get as many frags as you can, always defuse, etc. Anything that generates more points. Doesn't matter if you lose the round.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I will do some casual games then. I hate how long it takes to do though. I might end up just using my ESEA again. I just didn't like with their new client and all. I still have a year subscription to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it so I could get into competitive matchmaking. I'm going to let my ESEA run out soon ( July sometime ) since we have SoStronk here in India. And Faceit and its hackers.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind that it's not ESEA, so in casual, just bait, get as many frags as you can, always defuse, etc. Anything that generates more points. Doesn't matter if you lose the round.
Click to expand...

Finally reached level 3! That took way too long!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Finally reached level 3! That took way too long!


It took you one hour =/.

That's like 1.5 mm games.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Finally reached level 3! That took way too long!
> 
> 
> 
> It took you one hour =/.
> 
> That's like 1.5 mm games.
Click to expand...

Well, it took a while because I kept getting into games that were about to end and then the next game would be empty.









Is SoStronk just like ESEA or does it have something more?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, it took a while because I kept getting into games that were about to end and then the next game would be empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is SoStronk just like ESEA or does it have something more?


SoStronk is like ESEA without the buddy and karma system. That, and you have the capability to create practice servers and scrim servers for your team on the fly, with a fixed access to stuff like sv_cheats and such.

It's a nice service for India as of right now, with servers in 2 locations, and they're hosting a KOTH ( and a challenger series ) every second week or so. Not sure what the business model is, but they'll be expanding to DotA 2 soon. So yeah.

https://www.sostronk.com/


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So Dota 2 got a huge update bringing in basically everything the community wanted.
> 
> If Valve did the same thing to CS:GO, what kind of fundamental changes/additions/improvements would you guys like to see?


128 tick & a proper elo system similar to the one in LoL.


----------



## Sikkamore

I take it there isn't going to be a pick 'em challenge. Also, I ordered a bunch of Counter-Strike stickers from redbubble.com! I got 12 stickers for $15 Canadian shipped fully. Bomb doge, sneaky beaky, some Fnatic stickers from all the tournies, and I think I got a custom made one from an artist.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I take it there isn't going to be a pick 'em challenge. Also, I ordered a bunch of Counter-Strike stickers from redbubble.com! I got 12 stickers for $15 Canadian shipped fully. Bomb doge, sneaky beaky, some Fnatic stickers from all the tournies, and I think I got a custom made one from an artist.


Well make sure you put them on your guns because it looks so cool!

EDIT: Don't take that the wrong way. I actually checked out their site and there's a lot of cool stuff there. I was just referencing putting stickers on guns in GO, I think it's stupid/hideous/pointless (and yes I know the skins are pointless too haha)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I take it there isn't going to be a pick 'em challenge. Also, I ordered a bunch of Counter-Strike stickers from redbubble.com! I got 12 stickers for $15 Canadian shipped fully. Bomb doge, sneaky beaky, some Fnatic stickers from all the tournies, and I think I got a custom made one from an artist.


What do you mean there isn't going to be a pick 'em challenge? The major isn't for another 3 months.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I take it there isn't going to be a pick 'em challenge. Also, I ordered a bunch of Counter-Strike stickers from redbubble.com! I got 12 stickers for $15 Canadian shipped fully. Bomb doge, sneaky beaky, some Fnatic stickers from all the tournies, and I think I got a custom made one from an artist.


I got the sneaky beaky sticker. They are great.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Just had one of my best matches ever...USP ace first round (just switched back to usp yesterday - first match with it), went like 30-10. Everyone was MGE/DMG besides me (I just got MG1 a couple of days ago). I've slowly been lowering my sens and I think that is helping a little. Currently I'm down to 1.25 @ 800.

I feel like my lack of playing with consistently good people is really holding me back skill wise and rank wise.


----------



## Hefner

Dat feel when they call you a cheater, but it's actually just skill.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Dat feel when they call you a cheater, but it's actually just skill.


I'm not quite that good yet. lol

People have called me a cheater before, but maybe only one person was serious


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Well make sure you put them on your guns because it looks so cool!
> 
> EDIT: Don't take that the wrong way. I actually checked out their site and there's a lot of cool stuff there. I was just referencing putting stickers on guns in GO, I think it's stupid/hideous/pointless (and yes I know the skins are pointless too haha)


None taken haha to each their own. Skins/stickers are all personal preference. But they do have a lot of awesome stuff on that site!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What do you mean there isn't going to be a pick 'em challenge? The major isn't for another 3 months.


Idk why but I thought DH Summer would qualify. DURP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I got the sneaky beaky sticker. They are great.


Like, just ordered it now? Or you've received it in the mail? Was wondering how good the quality was since I've only seen a couple YouTube videos.


----------



## Hefner

I lost a rank without playing... WTH


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I lost a rank without playing... WTH


It was probably because you were que'd with a cheater in one of your games and he received an overwatch or VAC ban.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It was probably because you were que'd with a cheater in one of your games and he received an overwatch or VAC ban.


I see. Strange though, since the last few matches I was topfragging and in fact they accused me of cheating.

Hypothetically speaking, if the enemy team has a cheater and he gets caught, I could possible rank up again in case I deranked from the loss?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I see. Strange though, since the last few matches I was topfragging and in fact they accused me of cheating.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, if the enemy team has a cheater and he gets caught, I could possible rank up again in case I deranked from the loss?


Hypothetically, I agree with your reasoning on that. It would make sense that it would work that way also....but this is CS so nothing really makes sense


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I lost a rank without playing... WTH


Ranks are total active player % based. It could just mean more players bought the game now during sales and got ranked higher than you, so you ended up in a lower rank bracket.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Ranks are total active player % based. It could just mean more players bought the game now during sales and got ranked higher than you, so you ended up in a lower rank bracket.


That's not how the ELO system in CS:GO works actually. There's a unlimited % for each rank which is why MM is so broken.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's not how the ELO system in CS:GO works actually. There's a unlimited % for each rank which is why MM is so broken.


So wait, you can get Global for just playing enough and winning even if your actual skill is still that of a novice player?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So wait, you can get Global for just playing enough and winning even if your actual skill is still that of a novice player?


Yes, but you're not gonna win that much unless you're queuing with 4 who are good enough to carry you.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, but you're not gonna win that much unless you're queuing with 4 who are good enough to carry you.


True enough, but under an ideal situation with no cheaters an bad opponents


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So wait, you can get Global for just playing enough and winning even if your actual skill is still that of a novice player?


Correct it's possible. It's unlikely, but it is possible.

That's why I continue to repeat that MatchMaking is awful and ranks mean nearly nothing.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct it's possible. It's unlikely, but it is possible.
> 
> That's why I continue to repeat that MatchMaking is awful and ranks mean nearly nothing.


Yeah, I was always under the impression that it was a pyramid with the people at rank. The higher you go, the less there are and for you to rank up someone had to lose a rank which is why people that made Global would play at least 1 MM a month to keep it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, I was always under the impression that it was a pyramid with the people at rank. The higher you go, the less there are and for you to rank up someone had to lose a rank which is why people that made Global would play at least 1 MM a month to keep it


ELO stays even if you don't play. It doesn't change. Your MatchMaking rank disappears when you don't play MM on your CS:GO profile, but the MMR is still very much there and saved. I've "lost" my global elite from my profile many times because I rarely ever play MM. The next time I play MM and win, I get Global Elite back every time.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's not how the ELO system in CS:GO works actually. There's a unlimited % for each rank which is why MM is so broken.


Please give us a source on this.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Please give us a source on this.






skip to 




Valve dev states "95% of players are at rank 14 and below"

"half of the competitive players are at rank 9 and below"

so according to that video (if S1 = casual)

LEM-GE 5%
MG - LE 45%
GNM & below 50%

however


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Please give us a source on this.


There's no actual source stated directly from Valve (Because Valve doesn't want to tell everyone the algorithm), but it's pretty easy to figure out that there can be a unlimited amount at each rank by simply looking at DOTA2's ranking system.

If there was a set % for each rank, you would lose MMR simply by not playing (League of Legends). DOTA2 ranking system works similarly to CS:GO. The biggest difference between the two is that you can see your actual MMR unlike CS:GO where we have a rank. If you take a look at DOTA2's ranking system, you'll notice if you don't play for a long period of time, you're removed from the leaderboard, but your MMR is still the exact same.

The leader boards for DOTA2 are the equivalent of our visual ranks (Global Elite, Legendary Eagle, etc).


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's not how the ELO system in CS:GO works actually. There's a unlimited % for each rank which is why MM is so broken.


I don't buy it. It's been speculated to be a percentage based bell curve and I find it more believable than actual elo rating. Especially considering how after the somewhat recent "welfare ranks" caused by the VAC waves I ranked up from LEM to SMFC after losing four games in a row(!) and my 5th ending in a tie: there was a surge to fill the end percentage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ELO stays even if you don't play. It doesn't change. Your MatchMaking rank disappears when you don't play MM on your CS:GO profile, but the MMR is still very much there and saved. I've "lost" my global elite from my profile many times because I rarely ever play MM. The next time I play MM and win, I get Global Elite back every time.


Your rank is still there, it's just hidden. It could also just save your last known % and pair you against others around the same rank once you return.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I don't buy it. It's been speculated to be a percentage based bell curve and I find it more believable than actual elo rating. Especially considering how after the somewhat recent "welfare ranks" caused by the VAC waves I ranked up from LEM to SMFC after losing four games in a row(!) and my 5th ending in a tie: there was a surge to fill the end percentage.
> Your rank is still there, it's just hidden. It could also just save your last known % and pair you against others around the same rank once you return.


I know my MMR is still there. Which is why once I play again, I get my rank back because my MMR is still the same as it was when I last played. I even noted this in my post.









The fact that your MMR is saved is the exact proof that the system doesn't use a set % for each rank/MMR.
Quote:


> Your MatchMaking rank disappears when you don't play MM on your CS:GO profile, but the MMR is still very much there and saved.


Take a look at the DOTA2 MMR, and the way it works. It works the exact same way. When you don't play for a period of time, you're removed from the leader boards which is the same way CS:GO ranks work. If there was this set % of players at the high ranks, people would derank from not playing. Take a look at League of Legends for a example of this.

Your rank/MMR in CS:GO/DOTA2 only change on wins/loss/tie. Your score/MVP/etc are all tied to your wins/loss/tie, but they don't play nearly as large as a Win/Loss does from what I've noticed.

Ever heard of Office/Aztec Global Elites? These guys use to just farm on the lower levels (Silvers/Novas/etc) to hit Global Elite









Take a look at League of legends for a proper ELO system where there is a set % for each rank.


----------



## Phreec

That still doesn't explain why some people derank or rank up after there's been a flood of new players or purge of cheaters from the playerbase.

Everything still points more toward total active playerbase percentage rank distribution than pure elo. There were some threads on Reddit about it a while ago.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2b3v6m/based_on_the_steam_dev_days_talk_with_valve_it/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> That still doesn't explain why some people derank or rank up after there's been a flood of new players or purge of cheaters from the playerbase.
> 
> Everything still points more toward total active playerbase percentage rank distribution than pure elo. There were some threads on Reddit about it a while ago.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2b3v6m/based_on_the_steam_dev_days_talk_with_valve_it/


People rank up when there's a flood of new players because they're NEW. People rank up/de rank after a large vac ban wave because their loss/wins had a cheater in it. Matches get reversed (We don't know how far back) when a player is convicted of cheating (overwatch or VAC). So if 1 player cheated, 9 other players would have their match reversed. Do you realize how large the userbase for these cheats are?

Lets just assume the system does use a % based number for each rank. Explain why people do not derank on accounts where they only play 1 MM match per month to keep their Rank? Explain why your MMR never moves when you stop playing MatchMaking for over a full year on multiple accounts.

Explain to me why it's so easy to obtain Global Elite for someone around the DMG/LE level playing Aztec/Office?

Regardless, no one truly knows how it works unfortunately unless Valve releases the algorithm


----------



## SeD669

Hey guys how does one pause a mission? If I am doing the $1,000,000 spend mission and want to do a few other ones in between how can I change from one to the other. And does the progress on my original one really stay saved?
Thank you


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey guys how does one pause a mission? If I am doing the $1,000,000 spend mission and want to do a few other ones in between how can I change from one to the other. And does the progress on my original one really stay saved?
> Thank you


Just change it to another mission, progress will be saved.


----------



## Swag

Happy with my performance, but kind of sad we tied this game. I had 11 MVPs.


----------



## twiz0r0r

I just thought of this. If I am planning on a play
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Happy with my performance, but kind of sad we tied this game. I had 11 MVPs.


Ya I had a game like that recently as well. I played 2 matches today. 1st match we lost 16-13 on season. Me and the top guy on the other guy were only people with positive kd (I know kd isn't the whole story but ya). 2nd game we won on cobble when starting on CT and I was top on my team - but we all played fairly well. Had a guy that for my ranks was pretty good with an AWP - he definitely deserved more points or whatever than he got I guarantee that.


----------



## w35t

After months of not betting and building my inventory through smart trades I decided to give it another shot on this NiP vs VP match on Train. I know Train is inconsistent but c'mon, 45-55 odds with NiP looking terrible and VP having a great history on this map? Seemed like a no brainer. Then Virtus Throw indeed. I cannot stand VP, they take my skins every time, whether for or against.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> After months of not betting and building my inventory through smart trades I decided to give it another shot on this NiP vs VP match on Train. I know Train is inconsistent but c'mon, 45-55 odds with NiP looking terrible and VP having a great history on this map? Seemed like a no brainer. Then Virtus Throw indeed. I cannot stand VP, they take my skins every time, whether for or against.


NiP is a team I almost always bet when they're underdogs. Obviously depends on the team however. I didn't trust NiP too much, so I went with a small bet (for me).


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> NiP is a team I almost always bet when they're underdogs. Obviously depends on the team however. I didn't trust NiP too much, so I went with a small bet (for me).


I usually bet NiP as underdogs too but that's bitten me as well. I bet high on VP vs NaVi right after to recoup my losses but I'm still under out of the two, not by much though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I usually bet NiP as underdogs too but that's bitten me as well. I bet high on VP vs NaVi right after to recoup my losses but I'm still under out of the two, not by much though.


Betting when NiP when they're underdog on certain teams is a long time commitment thing with betting. You do lose a few, but from my experience, I've always ended up making quite a lot of money as long as I continue to bet on them on matches I feel their odds are statistically higher.

That goes for all betting though :]

Gotta work them odds.


----------



## w35t

Got this lovely notice when I got in game today. Wish I knew who it was. Didn't derank me or anything though.

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/2015-06-17_00001.jpg.html


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Got this lovely notice when I got in game today. Wish I knew who it was. Didn't derank me or anything though.
> 
> http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/2015-06-17_00001.jpg.html


Yeah, I got the same thing yesterday. Didn't derank me either


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Got this lovely notice when I got in game today. Wish I knew who it was. Didn't derank me or anything though.
> 
> http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/2015-06-17_00001.jpg.html


Would you be able to look at everyone you played with in your recently played matches. I always wondered how far Valve goes back with those match overturns.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

There is a script for Fire/Waterfox and Chrome you can install. Go to your recently played with tab with these scripts running, and you'll see VAC notes next to their names.

EDIT:


Spoiler: Just got done playing this one.







Dopey was accusing others of cheating...


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> There is a script for Fire/Waterfox and Chrome you can install. Go to your recently played with tab with these scripts running, and you'll see VAC notes next to their names.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just got done playing this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dopey was accusing others of cheating...


Where can I get the script for chrome?


----------



## krz94

any chance anyone has a redline ak47 battle scarred? the worse the wear is the better. i really like the beat up look. i dont have much to offer but maybe we can come up with something. thanks


----------



## lolllll117

I used to have a redline, but that was a long time ago. Now i'm looking to get a Stattrak Wasteland Rebel. I'm thinking of naming it something along the lines of "Bought this in East LA", or "Went to East LA"


----------



## lolllll117

update time! don't worry guys, this time i turned off ponify

Release Notes for 6/17/2015
17 JUN 2015 -

[SPECTATING]
- Added a server convar sv_maxusrcmdprocessticks_holdaim which determines how long (number of ticks) a server holds client aim data while processing a backlog of user commands.
*- On Valve servers, GOTV demos will now reliably broadcast and record players' viewangles on the ticks when weapons were fired.*
[MISC]
- Controllers will now reliably be recognized if plugged in mid-session.
- Fixed a handful of bugs in the options menu in regards to navigating.
- Fixed the keybind page being in a bad state when you navigate to it via the Audio "EDIT USE MIC KEY" button.
- Threaded occlusion query to help with server performance in casual games with many players. occlusion_test_async turns it on or off.
- Added OSX convar, mat_osx_force_csm_enabled which forces dynamic shadows on.
[MAPS]
-de_zoo
-Made one of the windows in CT sniper hut (facing long A) solid
-Made the tower in the lemur enclosure partially climbable (disabled hiding spot just below the platform
-Blocked LOS when standing on the signpole near T spawn looking into "Truck" and the aquarium
-Fixed some fishes leaving their aquarium
-Fixed several (self)boost spots that weren't supposed to be reachable
-Fixed the gaps in one of the wooden fences at CT spawn
-Fixed several pixelwalks (including the one at mid above the spiral staircase)
-Fixed possibility to throw grenades onto the false ceiling at mid connector
-Fixed a wallbang spot at Upper T


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Nice to see someone else who actually likes the wasteland. Not many skins are better than it IMO.


----------



## lolllll117

I just find it to be very fitting for an AK. that and i really wanted to make an East Los Angeles joke








It's definitely underrated though. Plus it's one of the few skins that are still acceptable with a bit of wear to them. in some cases, it even adds to the look of the gun IMO


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nice to see someone else who actually likes the wasteland. Not many skins are better than it IMO.


Interesting. I think the skin is hideous but a lot of people I know love it. Crazy how different everyone's taste is when it comes to skins


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> update time! don't worry guys, this time i turned off ponify
> 
> Release Notes for 6/17/2015
> 17 JUN 2015 -
> 
> [SPECTATING]
> - Added a server convar sv_maxusrcmdprocessticks_holdaim which determines how long (number of ticks) a server holds client aim data while processing a backlog of user commands.
> *- On Valve servers, GOTV demos will now reliably broadcast and record players' viewangles on the ticks when weapons were fired.*
> [MISC]
> - Controllers will now reliably be recognized if plugged in mid-session.
> - Fixed a handful of bugs in the options menu in regards to navigating.
> - Fixed the keybind page being in a bad state when you navigate to it via the Audio "EDIT USE MIC KEY" button.
> - Threaded occlusion query to help with server performance in casual games with many players. occlusion_test_async turns it on or off.
> - Added OSX convar, mat_osx_force_csm_enabled which forces dynamic shadows on.
> [MAPS]
> -de_zoo
> -Made one of the windows in CT sniper hut (facing long A) solid
> -Made the tower in the lemur enclosure partially climbable (disabled hiding spot just below the platform
> -Blocked LOS when standing on the signpole near T spawn looking into "Truck" and the aquarium
> -Fixed some fishes leaving their aquarium
> -Fixed several (self)boost spots that weren't supposed to be reachable
> -Fixed the gaps in one of the wooden fences at CT spawn
> -Fixed several pixelwalks (including the one at mid above the spiral staircase)
> -Fixed possibility to throw grenades onto the false ceiling at mid connector
> -Fixed a wallbang spot at Upper T


Still no fix for smoke grenades dropping fps 50%, planting/defusing hit boxes, hit boxes on ladders, hitboxes + interp, etc.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Still no fix for smoke grenades dropping fps 50%, planting/defusing hit boxes, hit boxes on ladders, hitboxes + interp, etc.


I doubt the Hitbox issues are easy to fix as they're heavily tied with the netcode that was developed years ago. Most likely going to be awhile till we see a fix for that.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Still no fix for smoke grenades dropping fps 50%, planting/defusing hit boxes, hit boxes on ladders, hitboxes + interp, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Hitbox issues are easy to fix as they're heavily tied with the netcode that was developed years ago. Most likely going to be awhile till we see a fix for that.
Click to expand...

That's probably the case. They've mentioned that they are working on it at the very least around 3 weeks ago when AdreN pointed it out in one of his videos, and it's not exactly a small problem so i'm sure they are giving it a lot of attention.


----------



## Sikkamore

I'm having a problem where I join a game and my screen is shrunk in terms of selecting team if it's casual, the gun icons/ammo/health/armor is all in the middle of the screen and the mini map is huge after this patch.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> There is a script for Fire/Waterfox and Chrome you can install. Go to your recently played with tab with these scripts running, and you'll see VAC notes next to their names.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just got done playing this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dopey was accusing others of cheating...
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get the script for chrome?
Click to expand...

Is this it?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I'm having a problem where I join a game and my screen is shrunk in terms of selecting team if it's casual, the gun icons/ammo/health/armor is all in the middle of the screen and the mini map is huge after this patch.


i think i've had the same problem. it fixes it's self if you just exit out of CS and rejoin.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I doubt the Hitbox issues are easy to fix as they're heavily tied with the netcode that was developed years ago. Most likely going to be awhile till we see a fix for that.


Good point, didn't think of that.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i think i've had the same problem. it fixes it's self if you just exit out of CS and rejoin.


Yeah thankfully that worked. Was so annoying lol


----------



## Paradigm84

The Aquamarine Revenge price keeps dropping.









Hopefully it goes back up after the sale.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I doubt the Hitbox issues are easy to fix as they're heavily tied with the netcode that was developed years ago. Most likely going to be awhile till we see a fix for that.


Also, knowing the CS community, not completely fixing the hitboxes will just make people complain more







At least they are somewhat predictable right now, although not perfect. I'd hate if they fixed e.g. the jumping hitbox but made the crouch hitbox worse.

There was a time in 1.6 and CZ where they fixed the hitboxes in the sense that what the client saw was what the server had as hitbox. It resulted in the model sometimes not turning properly, so you'd have people who were shooting at you on what appeared to be a 90 degree angle sometimes.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> NiP is a team I almost always bet when they're underdogs. Obviously depends on the team however. I didn't trust NiP too much, so I went with a small bet (for me).


I sure would like your opinion on this next NiP underdog scenario


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I used to have a redline, but that was a long time ago. Now i'm looking to get a Stattrak Wasteland Rebel. I'm thinking of naming it something along the lines of "Bought this in East LA", or "Went to East LA"


I've always liked the wasteland. I'd name mine Mad Max or something.


----------



## wes1099

This morning I was matchmaking when all of a sudden I froze, but I could still hear my teammates talking in voice chat. I tried reconnecting and it didn't work, so I tried verifying my game cache, and that let me reconnect for a few minutes just to freeze again, and now it won't let me reconnect at all. Does anyone know why this happens or how to fix it? According to steamstat.us all of the servers in my area are up and running.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

I'm looking for social, friendly and active players to play competitive, casual, or death matches. My current rank is MG2 (if that really matters). ADD ME!!!! i swear i don't bite








http://steamcommunity.com/id/mr_mari0


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> I'm looking for social, friendly and active players to play competitive, casual, or death matches. My current rank is MG2 (if that really matters). ADD ME!!!! i swear i don't bite


Link your profile and people might.


----------



## Rickles

Well, someone posted what they would want in a CS:GO reborn

Wishlist


120 tick servers for MM
Smoke nades that didn't show feet
The M4s being merged into 1 gun with a 30 round clip
a silencer on the mp7
hats
fancy clothes


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I understand that people like the M4A1-S and the M4A4 for different reasons, but compared to the performance of the AK-47 and it's price point... they both seem over priced to me. I know I'm still a scrub, but I do much better with any SMG or Rifle than the M4's, so you'll always see me buying SMGs on CT and using my saved money to pick up rifles for team mates. I think they should be made cheaper, but this is only one stand point from the lower end of the players.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I understand that people like the M4A1-S and the M4A4 for different reasons, but compared to the performance of the AK-47 and it's price point... they both seem over priced to me. I know I'm still a scrub, but I do much better with any SMG or Rifle than the M4's, so you'll always see me buying SMGs on CT and using my saved money to pick up rifles for team mates. I think they should be made cheaper, but this is only one stand point from the lower end of the players.


M4A1/M4A4 are more expensive, because map design and the dynamic of the game makes majority of the maps CT Sided. At the end of the day, CT's have a easier job defending than the T's do attacking.

It's to balance the game.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hmm... I guess that's so. I just feel that the cost to defend/attack is more in the favor of T if you remove the factor of map bias. I know everything needs to be taken into account when determining price balancing, but I feel as if CT's need to spend a lot more money to try to defend against T's who only need to spend about 60% of the value of CT's equipment.


----------



## HPE1000

Yep because T's have more risk taking a spot than CT's do holding it, in most cases. I do think it's a bit silly to have the M4A4 and M4A1-S though, almost everyone uses the M4A1-S anyway.

On a side note, I am really considering a knife. Nothing really fancy, a huntsman or butterfly vanilla would be awesome. Is steam the cheapest place to get these or are there better ways to get them?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep because T's have more risk taking a spot than CT's do holding it, in most cases. I do think it's a bit silly to have the M4A4 and M4A1-S though, almost everyone uses the M4A1-S anyway.
> 
> On a side note, I am really considering a knife. Nothing really fancy, a huntsman or butterfly vanilla would be awesome. Is steam the cheapest place to get these or are there better ways to get them?


Nononono, unless you have money in your Steam wallet already, it's much better to buy keys from a reputable seller, then trade these keys for the knife you want on /r/globaloffensivetrade. Works out much cheaper.









Also, I prefer the M4A4, I'm rarely in a situation where I think I would have got a kill with the M4A1-S instead of the M4A4


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Also, I prefer the M4A4, I'm rarely in a situation where I think I would have got a kill with the M4A1-S instead of the M4A4


Same here, the extra bullets help me much more than the lower recoil does on the M4A1


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, especially on a map like Dust 2 where teams (at least at my level) are fond of rushing either long, short or tunnels. If I'm covering one of those I feel entirely unprepared for a rush if I'm holding an M4A1-S, I'd even take a FAMAS over an M4A1-S if I think they might rush me.


----------



## lolllll117

how important would you guys say a mousepad is?
I haven't used one in years, and the last time i used one it wasn't for any sort of FPS game. More just so the laser could recognize the table surface.
I ask this because my aim is super inconsistent on a day to day basis and it's getting hard to keep up with the aim of the other players in my rank.
Also because i don't always play on the same desk so i'm thinking perhaps using a mouse pad could help me stay accurate when i switch between desks?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> how important would you guys say a mousepad is?
> I haven't used one in years, and the last time i used one it wasn't for any sort of FPS game. More just so the laser could recognize the table surface.
> I ask this because my aim is super inconsistent on a day to day basis and it's getting hard to keep up with the aim of the other players in my rank.
> Also because i don't always play on the same desk so i'm thinking perhaps using a mouse pad could help me stay accurate when i switch between desks?


I honestly can't say much other than I've been using a mouse pad ever since I started gaming on PC and have never had an issue.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> how important would you guys say a mousepad is?
> I haven't used one in years, and the last time i used one it wasn't for any sort of FPS game. More just so the laser could recognize the table surface.
> I ask this because my aim is super inconsistent on a day to day basis and it's getting hard to keep up with the aim of the other players in my rank.
> Also because i don't always play on the same desk so i'm thinking perhaps using a mouse pad could help me stay accurate when i switch between desks?


Quite important. Not to mention, it's a savior for your mouse skates....


----------



## HPE1000

I like it, and that is all that matters


----------



## Sikkamore

So, how do people with VAC bans still play? Such BS. Every person I've come across with a VAC ban on record is sketchy beyond belief.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> So, how do people with VAC bans still play? Such BS. Every person I've come across with a VAC ban on record is sketchy beyond belief.


Because VAC bans are typically only per-game (or per-engine in some circumstances, like CS 1.6 -> Half-Life 1). So a player could very well recently have been cheating in CoD on his Steam profile, but would still be able to play CS:GO fine.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I played a little more lastnight and finally got my rank!

Ended up in Gold Nova III, I know it's nothing too flash, but I'm happy enough with that rank considering I've never played CS before.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> I played a little more lastnight and finally got my rank!
> 
> Ended up in Gold Nova III, I know it's nothing too flash, but I'm happy enough with that rank considering I've never played CS before.


congrats, Nova 3 was my first rank too.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> congrats, Nova 3 was my first rank too.


Thanks!

I think I need to put some time into my accuracy though and managing an accurate 2-3 round burst. So far it's a bit iffy and often results in a panic spray if they don't die.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Because VAC bans are typically only per-game (or per-engine in some circumstances, like CS 1.6 -> Half-Life 1). So a player could very well recently have been cheating in CoD on his Steam profile, but would still be able to play CS:GO fine.


Once a cheater, always a cheater.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> So, how do people with VAC bans still play? Such BS. Every person I've come across with a VAC ban on record is sketchy beyond belief.


How old are the VAC bans you usually see? Some professional players have VAC bans for 1.6 or other games, but it doesn't necessarily mean they cheat in GO.

However, this game's entire playerbase is so full of itself that it wouldn't surprise me if every person you saw with a VAC ban is indeed cheating.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Once a cheater, always a cheater.


Not really. I'm 22 now and have had my current Steam account for almost 12 years. You betcha I cheated on that account back at that age.
I even got VAC banned on it, but that was before VAC bans were permanent, so it's not registered any more.

They did show the old VAC bans on your profile about a year back, so it was 'fun' to see my VAC ban appearing back on my profile, telling everyone that I was VAC banned more than 3000 days ago


----------



## chemicalfan

Been away for a week, couple of comments...

Redbubble are awesome, the best place to get CS gear (although I bet the copyright status is sketchy!), it's where I got my B site map from that I got signed at Gfinity









Re: Smokes & FPS - that "feature" has been around for early CS (~1.3), it's not going away









In the news - what do you reckon about Fnatic pulling out of ESWC? Without TSM & VP, it's lacking the top 3 now








(ok, it's a question mark over whether VP are 3rd, but still). I was watching Richard Lewis talking about it last night, that there are too many events and the number of LANs should reduce down to about one per month (related to the whole exclusivity thing that Thorin went on about a week or so back). I think I'm in favour of that, as long as the online events maintain. I don't really buy this "event fatigue" thing - playing CS isn't particularly tiring when compared to real sports. Playing 8-10 hours of CS everyday isn't the same as playing football for 8-10 hours a day. I actually think of CS in comparison with tennis in terms of the events. Pro tennis players don't necessarily attend an event every week, but they do attend quite a few, and in a wide variety of countries too. They also have majors several times a year (4 vs CS's 3). Anyway, my point is that they attend a lot of events in person (online tennis doesn't exist







), and I'd wager for tennis players outside the top 32, the prize money isn't dissimilar to some of the bigger CS LAN events (Faceit, Gfinity).

My TLDR point is, I don't see the problem with teams attending lots of LAN events, as pro tennis players attend more events, and tennis is more demanding than CS. And taking players outside the top 32, you're talking about similar prize pools too.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I like it, and that is all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> I played a little more lastnight and finally got my rank!
> 
> Ended up in Gold Nova III, I know it's nothing too flash, but I'm happy enough with that rank considering I've never played CS before.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> congrats, Nova 3 was my first rank too.


My first rank was like silver 3 lol. Sitting happily at DMG now though =)


----------



## w35t

Dang I need some help from some knife people. I got an offer for a ST flip Ruby for my M9 marble fade. Things I read say they're worth like 700k lol, but IDK if people are really willing to give that much. Obviously why would someone offer a 700k knife for a 320k knife unless they can't get rid of it.


----------



## chemicalfan

...do you like your M9 Marble Fade?
If so, I don't see any reason to trade


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Dang I need some help from some knife people. I got an offer for a ST flip Ruby for my M9 marble fade. Things I read say they're worth like 700k lol, but IDK if people are really willing to give that much. Obviously why would someone offer a 700k knife for a 320k knife unless they can't get rid of it.


lol, Stat Flip Sapphires are worth 300k or less and Ruby's are worth even less than that. He's Highballing his item hardcore XD


----------



## im2p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Once a cheater, always a cheater.


For some it depends on the type of game. In a non competitive game that I do not care about, I may cheat in ways that do not ruin other peoples experiences (example: speed hacking or botting in MMOs). Sometimes I like to hex-edit single player RPGs for curiosity's sake. Because of this, I must have had cheat-engine or something open in the background because one day I had a VAC ban and couldn't log into TF2 servers, despite having never once attempted to cheat at that game.

About a year later I decided to try CS:GO, only to have people consistently accuse me of cheating due to a relatively high rank for low hours played. I have never seen a community that likes to use the "cheater!" excuse as much as CS:GO.

If you are top frag - Smurf or Cheater!
If you get a wallbang or kill through smoke - WALLHACKER!
Bottom frag at 12-15 and get a lucky 180 headshot? - Trigger botter!
2 headshots during pistol round? - Clearly you must be cheating.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> lol, Stat Flip Sapphires are worth 300k or less and Ruby's are worth even less than that. He's Highballing his item hardcore XD


He's not saying it's worth 700k but yea. Theres a ST flip sapphire on CSGL for 270k atm so.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *im2p*
> 
> For some it depends on the type of game. In a non competitive game that I do not care about, I may cheat in ways that do not ruin other peoples experiences (example: speed hacking or botting in MMOs). Sometimes I like to hex-edit single player RPGs for curiosity's sake. Because of this, I must have had cheat-engine or something open in the background because one day I had a VAC ban and couldn't log into TF2 servers, despite having never once attempted to cheat at that game.
> 
> About a year later I decided to try CS:GO, only to have people consistently accuse me of cheating due to a relatively high rank for low hours played. I have never seen a community that likes to use the "cheater!" excuse as much as CS:GO.
> 
> If you are top frag - Smurf or Cheater!
> If you get a wallbang or kill through smoke - WALLHACKER!
> Bottom frag at 12-15 and get a lucky 180 headshot? - Trigger botter!
> 2 headshots during pistol round? - Clearly you must be cheating.


THIS^.

I absolutely cannot believe how much people accuse of cheating. I love it when people accuse in the first couple of rounds and they end up winning like 16-6 or something. At least 90% of the time when people accuse of cheating, they are not cheating. FWIW I'm @ MG2 (high level noob player lol).


----------



## im2p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> THIS^.
> 
> I absolutely cannot believe how much people accuse of cheating. I love it when people accuse in the first couple of rounds and they end up winning like 16-6 or something. At least 90% of the time when people accuse of cheating, they are not cheating. FWIW I'm @ MG2 (high level noob player lol).


I've only played the game about 3 months and have very low hours on my accounts so it happens on a daily basis for me. I usually try to keep them at the same rank as a way to practice. (Rank 1 up, then get the second account to the same rank, and repeat. Currently LE and DMG)

With the steam sale I decided to buy some copies of the games for some friends and one of them ended up not need it, so I decided to use the copy to make a new account. I probably got reported 10+ times just getting the account to level 3 in death match, because clearly, headshots with the AK or SG is an impossible feat. First game of ranked on the new account was vs GN3s and I was reported 7 times, 2 of which were from my own team.

I find it crazy how fast the first few games impact your rank on a new account. Only 3 games played and it put my 7 hours played account against DMG/LE.


----------



## jameyscott

Hey @dmasteR

Let's see those winnings of betting on gplay.


----------



## w35t

What is going on with GPlay and NaVi right now! This is insane!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> ...do you like your M9 Marble Fade?
> If so, I don't see any reason to trade


I've liked pretty much every knife I've ever had lol. I just for the life of me can't force myself to hang onto em =\

#Roadto90/10Kara


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I've liked pretty much every knife I've ever had lol. I just for the life of me can't force myself to hang onto em =\
> 
> #Roadto90/10Kara


Same here, I've had 12 different knives so far and I've already planned what I'm going to switch to next.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Same here, I've had 12 different knives so far and I've already planned what I'm going to switch to next.


I lost count a looong time ago lol. I even have a marble kara now since my last post =p


----------



## DizzlePro

2nd Knife hype







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 150 cases later






_so two knives in 2015 & not a single item above blue tier from late 2013-14_


----------



## IXcrispyXI

got a case from a compet match


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> 
> got a case from a compet match


shut up adam


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> shut up adam


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


Centered angel + half diamond. Looks dope. FN?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Centered angel + half diamond. Looks dope. FN?


yea FN got very lucky with this one


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I hate you both


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> How old are the VAC bans you usually see? Some professional players have VAC bans for 1.6 or other games, but it doesn't necessarily mean they cheat in GO.
> 
> However, this game's entire playerbase is so full of itself that it wouldn't surprise me if every person you saw with a VAC ban is indeed cheating.


In my experience, especially last night, the dude was clearly cheating beyond doubt. VAC ban on record was from like 300 days ago and according to him it was from CoD. Hopefully overwatch will take care of him though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Not really. I'm 22 now and have had my current Steam account for almost 12 years. You betcha I cheated on that account back at that age.
> I even got VAC banned on it, but that was before VAC bans were permanent, so it's not registered any more.
> 
> They did show the old VAC bans on your profile about a year back, so it was 'fun' to see my VAC ban appearing back on my profile, telling everyone that I was VAC banned more than 3000 days ago


Looks like you got lucky








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Been away for a week, couple of comments...
> 
> Redbubble are awesome, the best place to get CS gear (although I bet the copyright status is sketchy!), it's where I got my B site map from that I got signed at Gfinity


Damn! I think I saw that map on a T shirt and I kind of wanted it. They also have one where it's an awp and on top is various parts of different maps. Looks neat! But I also did wonder about the copyright issues at hand... I mean, they're using all this stuff, logos, stickers, team designs, etc. and nothing has happened.... Yet? Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *im2p*
> 
> For some it depends on the type of game. In a non competitive game that I do not care about, I may cheat in ways that do not ruin other peoples experiences (example: speed hacking or botting in MMOs). Sometimes I like to hex-edit single player RPGs for curiosity's sake. Because of this, I must have had cheat-engine or something open in the background because one day I had a VAC ban and couldn't log into TF2 servers, despite having never once attempted to cheat at that game.
> 
> About a year later I decided to try CS:GO, only to have people consistently accuse me of cheating due to a relatively high rank for low hours played. I have never seen a community that likes to use the "cheater!" excuse as much as CS:GO.
> 
> If you are top frag - Smurf or Cheater!
> If you get a wallbang or kill through smoke - WALLHACKER!
> Bottom frag at 12-15 and get a lucky 180 headshot? - Trigger botter!
> 2 headshots during pistol round? - Clearly you must be cheating.


High rank at low hours 90% of the time indicates something sketchy or a smurf imo. But I have come across guys with low hours that were just clearly good upon picking the game up.

I usually don't accuse a lot of people of cheating. But when I'm playing Mirage and A connector is smoked off, as well as jungle, and I push through to jungle through smoke as a T then get insta headshot from connector? Yeah, there's no way you saw me and you're cheating.

Never heard of #3 on your list lol


----------



## Tagkaman

I know its small chance but does anyone have an AK Redline FT with all Flipsid3 or Na'vi stickers from Katowice this year and wants to trade it for one with all Envy stickers? Send me a PM if you're interested: I've been getting nothing but crap offers on lounge.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nice to see someone else who actually likes the wasteland. Not many skins are better than it IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I just find it to be very fitting for an AK. that and i really wanted to make an East Los Angeles joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely underrated though. Plus it's one of the few skins that are still acceptable with a bit of wear to them. in some cases, it even adds to the look of the gun IMO


Glad to see some WLR love. I love it, too, and actually think the field tested/well-worn adds some authenticity to it. I want to get one and tag it 'Fallout 4 Confirmed'







. I'm a diehard Fallout fan, so it's a no-brainer. The only AK I like over it is the case-hardened one, which I bought in play of the WLR for now. I think I'll pick it up when I get a knife eventually. Just hoping I can keep myself from buying a knife before I unbox one lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Once a cheater, always a cheater.


Normally I agree, but I have a bud that I play with that I noticed had a VAC ban. However, it's from CoD:MW2 and it's because of some stupid script that spread through a lobby. Sounded sketchy at first, but I've seen people mention the same scenario on this forum, if not this thread. However, if you have a VAC ban for 1.6 or Source....then you should be banned from GO comp, IMO.

Sidenote:

I'm finally moving to a lower sensitivity and slowly adjusting. I did really well with 1.65, but could tell I was missing a few shots due to over-shooting. I'm now hovering between 1.55 and 1.6, still at 800 DPI. My playing is getting more consistent, and the only time I notice a lot of inconsistency is when I play games after I lose due to people purposely deranking, or just trolling.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> However, if you have a VAC ban for 1.6 or Source....then you should be banned from GO comp, IMO.


I disagree. Being punished for cheating in one game should not carry over, it does more harm than good, especially if you were not really cheating in said game. Why do you think CSGO and L4D2 are separated from the older source games in the sense that if you are banned in either it only bans you for that specific game.


----------



## pez

Sure, but then they could implement a plea system. Otherwise, I don't see why that should be the case.

It would cause more people with something to lose (say ability to play multiplayer on other games on their account) to think twice.


----------



## Sikkamore

The thing is people can always just buy another account/game if they want. That's the real issue. Why can't Steam enforce an IP or MAC address ban if they're caught several times? Oh, wait, that would hurt sales









Also, I'm asking the Global Elites a question here. You're on CT side on Train. Bomb is planted B site just to the left of gas towards Z. It's 2v1. Your teammate spots the last T at Z connector, you start defusing in full cover behind a train while the other CT covers Z. You have no kit. What do you do? Stay on the defuse right?

Well, the reason I ask that, is because I top fragged and questioned my teammates game sense/integrity a lot during that match. Turns out they were all GEs and the other team was too  they played like crappy DMGs though.... LOL


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> The thing is people can always just buy another account/game if they want. That's the real issue. Why can't Steam enforce an IP or MAC address ban if they're caught several times? Oh, wait, that would hurt sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm asking the Global Elites a question here. You're on CT side on Train. Bomb is planted B site just to the left of gas towards Z. It's 2v1. Your teammate spots the last T at Z connector, you start defusing in full cover behind a train while the other CT covers Z. You have no kit. What do you do? Stay on the defuse right?
> 
> Well, the reason I ask that, is because I top fragged and questioned my teammates game sense/integrity a lot during that match. Turns out they were all GEs and the other team was too  they played like crappy DMGs though.... LOL


To be honest, they might just be the GEs that got sick and tired of being stuck in DMG and got boosted up there. My friends and I played a game last night (all SMFCs/GEs) and literally the entire enemy team didn't know how to push a site or defend one. They would have good smokes (Mirage) on A site as T, but they wouldn't push until all the smokes were gone. Completely defeats the purpose of a smoke push...

Apart from that, depends on the time left. If it was absolutely necessary that I needed to start the defuse or else there won't be time, then I'd stick. However, if there was plenty of time, I'd do a 2v1 push against the T and then get the defuse. A 2 1v1 is better (for the enemy in this case) than a 2v1.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, they might just be the GEs that got sick and tired of being stuck in DMG and got boosted up there. My friends and I played a game last night (all SMFCs/GEs) and literally the entire enemy team didn't know how to push a site or defend one. They would have good smokes (Mirage) on A site as T, but they wouldn't push until all the smokes were gone. Completely defeats the purpose of a smoke push...
> 
> Apart from that, depends on the time left. If it was absolutely necessary that I needed to start the defuse or else there won't be time, then I'd stick. However, if there was plenty of time, I'd do a 2v1 push against the T and then get the defuse. A 2 1v1 is better (for the enemy in this case) than a 2v1.


That could be it. They were literally like durps. I can understand not knowing the map or something but the truth is that it was my first time playing the new Train on competitive. No excuses. And omg LOL at the fail smoke rush hahahaha

Time left wasn't enough with no kit. The guy on bomb for some reason got off it and peaked Z connector right behind the guy covering him then went back to bomb. By that time there was absolutely no shot at defusing...

EDIT: Also, we need to play together soon Swag!


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 2nd Knife hype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _so two knives in 2015 & not a single item above blue tier from late 2013-14_


So i sold it for £115

bought 60 keys

& bam




it's Minimal Wear
http://steamcommunity.com/id/DizZler_/inventory/


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To be honest, they might just be the GEs that got sick and tired of being stuck in DMG and got boosted up there. My friends and I played a game last night (all SMFCs/GEs) and literally the entire enemy team didn't know how to push a site or defend one. They would have good smokes (Mirage) on A site as T, but they wouldn't push until all the smokes were gone. Completely defeats the purpose of a smoke push...
> 
> Apart from that, depends on the time left. If it was absolutely necessary that I needed to start the defuse or else there won't be time, then I'd stick. However, if there was plenty of time, I'd do a 2v1 push against the T and then get the defuse. A 2 1v1 is better (for the enemy in this case) than a 2v1.
> 
> 
> 
> That could be it. They were literally like durps. I can understand not knowing the map or something but the truth is that it was my first time playing the new Train on competitive. No excuses. And omg LOL at the fail smoke rush hahahaha
> 
> Time left wasn't enough with no kit. The guy on bomb for some reason got off it and peaked Z connector right behind the guy covering him then went back to bomb. By that time there was absolutely no shot at defusing...
> 
> EDIT: Also, we need to play together soon Swag!
Click to expand...

Yea, we need to play soon. I just got my smurf up to SMFC so we can play on that. My main has a 7 day cooldown due to VAC Error again. It was fixed for a week but now it's back which is unfortunate. I hope my ticket is read and they'll turn off the cooldown. They did it before but they replied the next day too. This ticket has been open for a couple days already and they're still not doing it.









Yea, I would have stuck the defuse and hoped for the best. It's unfortunate he took off of it. Not really the fact that he took off with no time, it just showed that he had no faith in his teammates. I do get mad when teammates do end up failing by not protecting me while defusing, but having constant faith in them keeps them happy the entire game. Once you start the rut and arguing against each other, it's hard to reverse it and win the game. Especially since this game is a team game, it's almost impossible to win a game by yourself unless you're NiP+fnatic+Titan+allproteams combined into a single person.


----------



## Paradigm84

So many knives being unboxed.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So many knives being unboxed.


I know right!? Here I am getting cancer from trading on csgolounge and everyone else is just unboxing nice stuff. :/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So many knives being unboxed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right!? Here I am getting cancer from trading on csgolounge and everyone else is just unboxing nice stuff. :/
Click to expand...

The reason for that is I imagine you, like everyone else on CSGOLounge, is only willing to trade for a profit. That is what makes trading terrible for anything, even with steam trading cards.

It's so bad that I don't even bother with real people, I use sites like opskins or steam bots that do 1:1 for trading cards.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The reason for that is I imagine you, like everyone else on CSGOLounge, is only willing to trade for a profit. That is what makes trading terrible for anything, even with steam trading cards.
> 
> It's so bad that I don't even bother with real people, I use sites like opskins or steam bots that do 1:1 for trading cards.


I'm always willing to trade one to one for a knife of similar value as long as I like the knife. Problem is, doesn't seem like many people are in a similar mindset. It's "hey my knife is 10 dollars more than your's, I expect 30 dollars overpay."


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> The thing is people can always just buy another account/game if they want. That's the real issue. Why can't Steam enforce an IP or MAC address ban if they're caught several times? Oh, wait, that would hurt sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm asking the Global Elites a question here. You're on CT side on Train. Bomb is planted B site just to the left of gas towards Z. It's 2v1. Your teammate spots the last T at Z connector, you start defusing in full cover behind a train while the other CT covers Z. You have no kit. What do you do? Stay on the defuse right?
> 
> Well, the reason I ask that, is because I top fragged and questioned my teammates game sense/integrity a lot during that match. Turns out they were all GEs and the other team was too  they played like crappy DMGs though.... LOL


Yeah, I could see that being an option, too. Make it so they have the most to lose, and it'll make them rethink their decisions. Analogizing this to murder is extreme, but people don't murder and 'take advantage' of people because it's the morally correct thing to do...the same should apply for your decision to hack in video games. If you hack in one, you can't enjoy the rest of your games. If you murder, maim, 'take advantage of someone, you don't get to enjoy the rest of your life. I'm sure there's a better analogy to use, and one that's not so 'slippery slope', but it's early







.


----------



## Hefner

How do you guys deal with playing inconsistently? Some days I carry to the point of getting reported, some days I play so horribly...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> How do you guys deal with playing inconsistently? Some days I carry to the point of getting reported, some days I play so horribly...


Practice more often.


----------



## Makki

Yeah right, 2 games in row absolutely horrible overrun. My team skill level goes around silver and enemies has nice stack of smurfs. No way that we could beat those. Maybe i leave this game for few days.
Thank you, Volvo.

Edit: P.s. Looking for group. I got in-game mic and can talk some jibberish (english) to give info. My skill is now MGE, but as i said i have been played with DMGs and LEs for quite few games and it didnt felt that bad. I dont feel like to use 3rd party communication apps, it just blows my little concentration (yes, i have tried many times)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mkkari
Feel free to add. If you're private profile then just write something about OCN etc.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> How do you guys deal with playing inconsistently? Some days I carry to the point of getting reported, some days I play so horribly...


aimprac/dm before playing


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> So i sold it for £115
> 
> bought 60 keys
> 
> & bam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's Minimal Wear
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/DizZler_/inventory/


I hate you.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> So i sold it for £115
> 
> bought 60 keys
> 
> & bam
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's Minimal Wear
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/DizZler_/inventory/


-_____-

So how many of the 60 keys did you use before you got that knife?

I've given up on opening crates. I haven't opened too many, maybe like 20 but the absolute best thing I got out of one was the Factory New Conspiracy Desert Eagle which is worth like $3. Everything else was super cheap stuff.


----------



## w35t

Of the last 3 bets I've placed on NaVi they lost all of em. If they beat NV here I quit.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I find myself more consistent if I play DM until I'm pretty satisfied with my aim. Sometimes I get to the point where I'll just go play a mission or casual so I don't let my 'practice' go to waste lol.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The reason for that is I imagine you, like everyone else on CSGOLounge, is only willing to trade for a profit. That is what makes trading terrible for anything, even with steam trading cards.
> 
> It's so bad that I don't even bother with real people, I use sites like opskins or steam bots that do 1:1 for trading cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always willing to trade one to one for a knife of similar value as long as I like the knife. Problem is, doesn't seem like many people are in a similar mindset. It's "hey my knife is 10 dollars more than your's, I expect 30 dollars overpay."
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm all for equal trading but not even the people who really want something are willing to pay its average value for it.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Of the last 3 bets I've placed on NaVi they lost all of em. If they beat NV here I quit.


Which games were that? They got pretty good win rate lately, don't they?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Which games were that? They got pretty good win rate lately, don't they?


I'm too sick about it to even look it up. One was vs Titan on Overpass, where they're currently wrecking NV. I can't stand teams like that. Never bet on NaVi or VP, period.


----------



## w35t

#shoxiethagod

u all seeing this guy right now?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Yeah right, 2 games in row absolutely horrible overrun. My team skill level goes around silver and enemies has nice stack of smurfs. No way that we could beat those. Maybe i leave this game for few days.
> Thank you, Volvo.
> 
> Edit: P.s. Looking for group. I got in-game mic and can talk some jibberish (english) to give info. My skill is now MGE, but as i said i have been played with DMGs and LEs for quite few games and it didnt felt that bad. I dont feel like to use 3rd party communication apps, it just blows my little concentration (yes, i have tried many times)
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mkkari
> Feel free to add. If you're private profile then just write something about OCN etc.


Smurfs have a massive negative effect on this game. People on this thread condone it completely though.


----------



## w35t

I believe in god now. Because he hates me.

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/Capture_1.jpg.html


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> aimprac/dm before playing


Do you have any aimprac workshop maps you can recommend? I absolutely hate DM and it's sandwich spawns.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Smurfs have a massive negative effect on this game. People on this thread condone it completely though.


I still personally think that these patches are getting to right direction about this. I dont like smurfing people, they ruin others game too. And it doesnt matter was he on opposite team, or yours. You wont be able to build your own skill if smurfs just carry you to higher ELO. And thats just start to this whole picture. Unfortunately.

Mornings 2 matches was horribre, but i stacked with my friend. We got pretty good communication => 3 wins straight => DMG


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, we need to play soon. I just got my smurf up to SMFC so we can play on that. My main has a 7 day cooldown due to VAC Error again. It was fixed for a week but now it's back which is unfortunate. I hope my ticket is read and they'll turn off the cooldown. They did it before but they replied the next day too. This ticket has been open for a couple days already and they're still not doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I would have stuck the defuse and hoped for the best. It's unfortunate he took off of it. Not really the fact that he took off with no time, it just showed that he had no faith in his teammates. I do get mad when teammates do end up failing by not protecting me while defusing, but having constant faith in them keeps them happy the entire game. Once you start the rut and arguing against each other, it's hard to reverse it and win the game. Especially since this game is a team game, it's almost impossible to win a game by yourself unless you're NiP+fnatic+Titan+allproteams combined into a single person.


Hopefully your main gets fixed. But I doubt it'll be fixed by the time your cool down is over lol Valve seem to be slow after the first issue. Just look at dmaster's account when it got hacked 

No faith in his team mate is an understatement. The team mate would've at least been a meat shield for the first few bullets which probably could've led to a defuse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I could see that being an option, too. Make it so they have the most to lose, and it'll make them rethink their decisions. Analogizing this to murder is extreme, but people don't murder and 'take advantage' of people because it's the morally correct thing to do...the same should apply for your decision to hack in video games. If you hack in one, you can't enjoy the rest of your games. If you murder, maim, 'take advantage of someone, you don't get to enjoy the rest of your life. I'm sure there's a better analogy to use, and one that's not so 'slippery slope', but it's early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It should be an option. Why let one person ruin multiple people's fun when they can just ruin that one hacker's fun? Again, it comes down to selling more copies of CS:GO lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Smurfs have a massive negative effect on this game. People on this thread condone it completely though.


I have a smurf solely for the sake of playing with friends at a lower rank.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I believe in god now. Because he hates me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/w35t_ap1/media/Capture_1.jpg.html


Pffftt.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Smurfs have a massive negative effect on this game. People on this thread condone it completely though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> I still personally think that these patches are getting to right direction about this. I dont like smurfing people, they ruin others game too. And it doesnt matter was he on opposite team, or yours. You wont be able to build your own skill if smurfs just carry you to higher ELO. And thats just start to this whole picture. Unfortunately.
> 
> Mornings 2 matches was horribre, but i stacked with my friend. We got pretty good communication => 3 wins straight => DMG


See:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I have a smurf solely for the sake of playing with friends at a lower rank.


Valve's updates are not anti-smurf. They, in-fact, FORCE smurfing for people who want to play with their lower rank friends.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Pffftt.


I'll post a snip that will put that one to shame tomorrow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> See:
> Valve's updates are not anti-smurf. They, in-fact, FORCE smurfing for people who want to play with their lower rank friends.


The rank spread requirement shouldn't be there. I agree. However, 99% of smurfs have these accounts to play comp and not "effect their 'main' rank". Unless you're dmaster and have alts so you can bet not 4 but 9023740 asiimovs on matches.

Me personally, I have one account, on which I play to the best of my ability, every time. The community would be so much better if everyone else did the same.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> See:
> Valve's updates are not anti-smurf. They, in-fact, FORCE smurfing for people who want to play with their lower rank friends.


This. Even before this change I used my main to play with friends. I'd almost always automatically derank no matter what lol


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Do you have any aimprac workshop maps you can recommend? I absolutely hate DM and it's sandwich spawns.


i just use aim_map(http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=122443683&searchtext=aim_map) and a bot cfg. when you dm you shouldnt care about dying,


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> i just use aim_map(http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=122443683&searchtext=aim_map) and a bot cfg. when you dm you shouldnt care about dying,


i dont think he meant dying...just the fact that you spawn right next to someone and cant really do anything...let alone aim at them...

Also, anyone here good with mics? My mic has a loud consistent humming/buzzing type noise in game. and on skype it sounds fine? I dunno what to do.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Me personally, I have one account, on which I play to the best of my ability, every time. The community would be so much better if everyone else did the same.


Me too! It's silver 4, and I play comp probably once a month at most, so no need for a smurf, but still!

That NaVi/nV match was good, but it seemed like nV just ran out of steam on Overpass. Shox started really well (reminded me of Happy back in the winter), but seemed to fade as the match went on. Edward was playing like a god in the latter half of the match though, never seen anything like it from him! Even put Guardian to shame!


----------



## semencmoz

bought second account when I was GN3, thinking that I in general better, and at least MG. calibrated on smurf to GN3 and realised, that I'm ****ty player. I guess that conclusion worth 3 bucks.
since then I improved to DMG on main and MGE on smurf.
I wanted to derank to silver rank on smurf, but after deranking to MG, realised, that it's just not worth time.

speaking of stats, for my last 4 games on main I have 0.85 hltv rating and for last 5 games on smurf i have 1.22 rating, so i think my smurf will become same ranked soon.
why do i need this? idk tbh.


----------



## Makki

2 Surrenders in row. Why this matchmaking has to be like this. Only the extreme sides. Not any worthy games lately


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> speaking of stats, for my last 4 games on main I have 0.85 hltv rating and for last 5 games on smurf i have 1.22 rating, so i think my smurf will become same ranked soon.
> why do i need this? idk tbh.


How did you calculate your HLTV rating? Manually, or is it available on a website more readily?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> How did you calculate your HLTV rating? Manually, or is it available on a website more readily?


https://headshotbox.github.io/
it analyses downloaded demos. useful thing. I used it for a wile, but wiped 50 demos today, because realised, that in a long run statistics approximates, and becomes ininformative.


----------



## chemicalfan

Thanks for that, might check that out in the future (I don't download all my demos, they are huge!).

Question about Operation Bloodhound & skins: Am I correct in saying that the only way to get the new collection skins (Gods/Monsters, Chop Shop, Rising Sun) is via rank up drops? As opposed to the Falchion skins which can be unboxed. I'm trying to work out why the market prices are still really inflated for the new non-Falchion skins.

Edit: I've realised that I'm coveting a new knife, I can't spend anymore on CS, I think I need help!


----------



## spacetoast31

Does anybody do any decent editing for demo videos? I got a small clip i want done if possible


----------



## Paradigm84

Finally got a knife I've wanted for a while:



It's only a Phase 1, but I like the red on the stabby end.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Does anybody do any decent editing for demo videos? I got a small clip i want done if possible


Do you mean like a frag video?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Finally got a knife I've wanted for a while:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a Phase 1, but I like the red on the stabby end.












I think it's going to be awhile before i upgrade my knife. Especially since i just got a new AK


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's going to be awhile before i upgrade my knife. Especially since i just got a new AK
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I need to get a new AK now as well, it was part of the trade for the knife.









Think I might get a Vulcan and go back to an Aquamarine Revenge when the price goes down a bit more.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Do you mean like a frag video?


Yea, something along that lines, wanting something 3rd person


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Yea, something along that lines, wanting something 3rd person


I've never tried doing a frag video. It's on my list of things to try though, maybe next time something like this happens:


----------



## Swag

Well, thankfully to Gaben and VAC bans, I gained a few wins from the losses I got.

After about 6 wins more, I finally got back up to Global.


----------



## Makki

I will leave this here too


----------



## chemicalfan

BS Bayonets look awesome









Edit: Is it me, or is the only difference in wear on case hardened knives the "brightness" of them? Like, the colours don't change, but the BS ones are really dark and the MW ones are much lighter?


----------



## DFroN

I started playing again after a few months absence, opened a few old cases:




I think CSGO wants me to keep playing









edit: I think I'm going to call it "One Armed Scissor"


----------



## chemicalfan

Please don't post porn like that


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> BS Bayonets look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Is it me, or is the only difference in wear on case hardened knives the "brightness" of them? Like, the colours don't change, but the BS ones are really dark and the MW ones are much lighter?


brightness is mostly the only factor, but the battle scarred does have some black splotches on it that the factory new one doesn't have.


----------



## DizzlePro

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 2nd Knife hype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _so two knives in 2015 & not a single item above blue tier from late 2013-14_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> So i sold it for £115
> 
> bought 60 keys
> 
> & bam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's Minimal Wear
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/DizZler_/inventory/









3rd knife this week


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd knife this week


Any idea on how many keys you have used?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Any idea on how many keys you have used?


over the past week around 57

& about 150+ since i bought the game


----------



## Zeek

Your luck is ridiculous


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> BS Bayonets look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Is it me, or is the only difference in wear on case hardened knives the "brightness" of them? Like, the colours don't change, but the BS ones are really dark and the MW ones are much lighter?


Believe it or not, but this is FT (62%). Somewhy it just looks way more used.

Finally had mine tight match in centuries, 15/15. Opposite teams LE was putting some spanner in the works too.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 3rd knife this week


duuude pass some of your luck this way


----------



## lolllll117

http://csgo.steamanalyst.com/inventory-top500

Dmaster... you are number 30









also wow, 29k? you really are a betting god.


----------



## chemicalfan

So I'm 90% sure I'm gonna head to the Gfinity finals on Sunday, just hoping NiP can be there this time! Managed to trump mousesports last night so hopefully that form can continue. Only really Titan to worry about in their group (unless they trip over Dignitas....), but it's GSL-style instead of the BO2 groups, so who knows? I really liked that BO2 style, even though it does rely on round difference to settle ties (which is an awful method of deciding who goes through, when some maps are so CT-sided)

Edit: Forget to mention, TIL - the Falchion knife draw animation is actually a manual flip open, like a penknife. I thought it was a manual slide up, wasn't until I saw a slow motion Youtube vid that I saw what actually happens!


----------



## DFroN

I started playing again this week for the first time in months but I'm having trouble with an "engine error" crash when a map is loading. The game will quit to desktop while loading a map and "engine error" will appear if I hover over CSGO's taskbar icon. I've never had this error before, has anybody else? So far I've reinstalled the game and my drivers (353.06 currently).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Edit: Forget to mention, TIL - the Falchion knife draw animation is actually a manual flip open, like a penknife. I thought it was a manual slide up, wasn't until I saw a slow motion Youtube vid that I saw what actually happens!


Yeah, the animation is just a weird way to open it, you can tell it opens like a normal manual folder from the thumb disk on the back of the blade, it's based on the Cold Steel Espada line of knives.


----------



## chemicalfan

I don't know a lot about knives


----------



## MrWayne

Hi there, so cs recently started to be really laggy, even though i have low ping and 100+ fps and no choke. I've deleted my config, that didn't help. It lags on every server. My speedtest was fine. Anyone have an idea what it could be? it's impossible to play right now


----------



## jameyscott

Hit DMG last night! Also, I'm considering getting back into the betting game so Rip skins?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hit DMG last night! Also, I'm considering getting back into the betting game so Rip skins?


Congrats man








Gonna get my rank back tomorrow, hopefully gonna rip up a big MM session (for me), should get half dozen games in! Hopefully clear a fair few missions too


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hit DMG last night! Also, I'm considering getting back into the betting game so Rip skins?


Don't do it!!! I had a gorgeous inventory until my boredom pushed me to start betting again. RIP like $200ish, could be worse I know. If you are going to however I have some advice: don't bet on NaVi or VP, unless they are the underdog and you bet low.

Also, I just got to DMG recently too! We should queue up.









There's only one state between us so we'll have good ping too.


----------



## chemicalfan

Gfinity in T-4h


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hit DMG last night! Also, I'm considering getting back into the betting game so Rip skins?


My brother started out as a Silver 1 and is now DMG today, which is also the last rank I had before I quit playing so I'm currently unranked. I'm guessing it has to do with the VAC waves or something because we did a few 1vs1 matches and I destroyed him, he did pull off quite a few good headshots on me though.

I wonder if I decided to play again I'd be up there with the SMFCs or atleast LE. I haven't played competitive in 3 months or so, which in that time span there have been 2, maybe 3 major VAC waves.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My brother started out as a Silver 1 and is now DMG today, which is also the last rank I had before I quit playing so I'm currently unranked. I'm guessing it has to do with the VAC waves or something because we did a few 1vs1 matches and I destroyed him, he did pull off quite a few good headshots on me though.
> 
> I wonder if I decided to play again I'd be up there with the SMFCs or atleast LE. I haven't played competitive in 3 months or so, which in that time span there have been 2, maybe 3 major VAC waves.


Yup, youre right. They affected ranks in many ways.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i dont know whats up with this game i have spent so much money but now its starting to reward me a little.
I opened this on thursday


and yesterday i decided to put another $50 in cases and got

i also got 2 ak47 redlines


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, how many knives have you unboxed so far?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Wow, how many knives have you unboxed so far?


hes unboxed 4, 3 in the last week the spud >


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Gfinity in T-4h


Will you be at GFinity today?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Will you be at GFinity today?


Not today, will be tomorrow though








Playing a bunch of MM today


----------



## IXcrispyXI

anyone have any idea what phase this knife is?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any idea what phase this knife is?


Use http://csgo.exchange/ to check phase.


----------



## Paradigm84

Looks like a Phase 4, but as dmasteR said, csgo.exchange will tell you for certain.


----------



## chemicalfan

In 12 hours, I shall be in my seat at Gfinity, can't wait


----------



## IXcrispyXI

yea seems to be a 4 thanks guys


----------



## wes1099

I am extremely unhappy at the moment. I started up the matchmaking queue, got a game, and my sound wasn't working, so I restarted. Still wasn't working, so I verified game cache and started back up. Now the game does not even work. As soon as I launch, I get a black screen, and I am unable to do anything, so I have to crtl+alt+delete and navigate the task manager with arrow keys to kill the process. Does anyone know what could have killed my sound in the first place?


----------



## dmasteR

NiP vs Mousesports Semi-Finals of GFinity


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NiP vs Mousesports Semi-Finals of GFinity


Im betting for Mouz with small amounts, but i think that Nip will rekt this match. 1-0 for Nip right now

E: Ez win for NiP. Next this: http://csgolounge.com/match?m=4352 Envyus vs Dignitas. Winner of this goes against NiP


----------



## dmasteR

This Dignitas vs EnvyUS match is intense!! Map 3 being Cache should favor EnvyUS, but Dignitas is looking so strong against a EnvyUS that's been on a slump for months now.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This Dignitas vs EnvyUS match is intense!! Map 3 being Cache should favor EnvyUS, but Dignitas is looking so strong against a EnvyUS that's been on a slump for months now.


That last second kill was so intense









E: Dang. Really good match! I would have hoped that Dig wins that, but game is game and in 2 hours we get NiP versus Envyus


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am extremely unhappy at the moment. I started up the matchmaking queue, got a game, and my sound wasn't working, so I restarted. Still wasn't working, so I verified game cache and started back up. Now the game does not even work. As soon as I launch, I get a black screen, and I am unable to do anything, so I have to crtl+alt+delete and navigate the task manager with arrow keys to kill the process. Does anyone know what could have killed my sound in the first place?


Short of a reinstall...can you access your console after a minute or so of waiting for the game to come up? I notice this from time to time when joining a MM queue from being in another game like DM or AR. However, I've not had an issue actually starting up the game.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Short of a reinstall...can you access your console after a minute or so of waiting for the game to come up? I notice this from time to time when joining a MM queue from being in another game like DM or AR. However, I've not had an issue actually starting up the game.


I just re-installed and it works now. When I first realized the issue I checked the console before restarting and it was spewing out red error messages so fast that I could not read them. After I restarted the error messages were still there, still no sound, but it said everybody's mic was on all at the same time. After I verified game cache, I could not open the console at all, just got stuck at a black screen as soon as I launched. When I ctrl+alt+delete and got to task manager it said csgo.exe was not responding for some reason.


----------



## DFroN

What times the Gfinity final start?

I've been considering a 27" 1440p monitor recently (BenQ XL2730Z) but not sure how I'll get on with the size and resolution when playing CSGO coming from a 24" 1080p VG248QE. I sit really close to my monitor when playing CS but I have lots of room on my desk to push a larger monitor further away if needed. Has anybody made the switch care to share your experience?

1440p is appealing for every other game I play, but I still play CSGO more than anything else combined


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> What times the Gfinity final start?
> 
> I've been considering a 27" 1440p monitor recently (BenQ XL2730Z) but not sure how I'll get on with the size and resolution when playing CSGO coming from a 24" 1080p VG248QE. I sit really close to my monitor when playing CS but I have lots of room on my desk to push a larger monitor further away if needed. Has anybody made the switch care to share your experience?
> 
> 1440p is appealing for every other game I play, but I still play CSGO more than anything else combined


It's already started. 4 Rounds in as of this post.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's already started. 4 Rounds in as of this post.


I'm watching thanks


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I just re-installed and it works now. When I first realized the issue I checked the console before restarting and it was spewing out red error messages so fast that I could not read them. After I restarted the error messages were still there, still no sound, but it said everybody's mic was on all at the same time. After I verified game cache, I could not open the console at all, just got stuck at a black screen as soon as I launched. When I ctrl+alt+delete and got to task manager it said csgo.exe was not responding for some reason.


Strange. I haven't had an issue with a Source game not running since I had XP and Vista with CS:S. I believe mine boiled down to a driver issue. Have you updated any GPU drivers or 'major' component drivers?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Strange. I haven't had an issue with a Source game not running since I had XP and Vista with CS:S. I believe mine boiled down to a driver issue. Have you updated any GPU drivers or 'major' component drivers?


I haven't updated a driver in months. It seems to be working fine now.


----------



## chemicalfan

Daaaaaamn, that was a wrecking








Shox was so on point, nV could have beaten fnatic playing like that

So many outflanks, and NiP couldn't buy a headshot


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Daaaaaamn, that was a wrecking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shox was so on point, nV could have beaten fnatic playing like that
> 
> So many outflanks, and NiP couldn't buy a headshot


Eh, Shox was on point the first two maps. I wouldn't say they could beat Fnatic however. NiP was struggling to even get a kill, and teamwork was just a absolute mess.

Good job to EnvyUS however for winning a tournament. It's been awhile for them!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Eh, Shox was on point the first two maps. I wouldn't say they could beat Fnatic however. NiP was struggling to even get a kill, and teamwork was just a absolute mess.
> 
> Good job to EnvyUS however for winning a tournament. It's been awhile for them!


Probably right, my morale was broken after Inferno, after the first few rounds on Cache I just wanted the beating to end









The NiP teamwork didn't seem bad, but Smithzz really came good (haven't seen him play that well on LAN before), and Happy was decent on Inferno & Cache. Kio was back to his LDLC form, a headshot machine (even more so than Shox at points), although it was funny that he didn't see the bomb at all for the first quarter of the D2 game, haha

Edit: Re NiP teamwork, I think their T side needs a lot of work....like, get some kind of set strats going. It was so pick-based or mid hold, if they didn't get mid control they seemed lost. On CT, they just got blown away by nV's firepower


----------



## vanir1337

A little 



.


----------



## Paradigm84

The music completely put me off.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The music completely put me off.


The first track was terrible but the second was fine imo.


----------



## pez

Love me some 65daysofstatic. Good montage/frag-thingy.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Love me some 65daysofstatic. Good montage/frag-thingy.


Cheers!


----------



## lolllll117

that jumping wallbang noscope at the beginning was insane


----------



## jameyscott

So, I bought a ft howl today on Opskins.com for 170.







My wife said I can buy the knife I want once I quit smoking.


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, great price!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So, I bought a ft howl today on Opskins.com for 170.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife said I can buy the knife I want once I quit smoking.


So CS:GO is helping people health too? Amazing!









Seriously though, that's a good for your wife to get you to stop, haha!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> So CS:GO is helping people health too? Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, that's a good for your wife to get you to stop, haha!


I brought the idea up last night and she went for it.


----------



## HPE1000

I think I am done solo queuing for a very long time. I have 200 hours (Not a ton, I realize this) on this game but this is the first time I have ever been mad at the game. I join a match only to be greeted by my whole team talking as loud as possible and screaming at everything (Not mad screaming, just completely messing around). Game starts, for the first 5 rounds I cannot hear even a grenade going off because they are so loud and wont stop for even a second. I decided to mute them after that round. End up only winning 3 or so rounds in the first half and then when we get to the next half they are doing just as bad.

I just decided the best thing to do would be to buy a sawed off and shoot a teammeate in the head off the start to get kicked. Game would have been over in 2 rounds but I just couldn't stand to stay in it any longer. I will be enjoying my 30 min cooldown.

I don't care if the team I am playing on is bad, as long as they are trying I don't mind getting completely sweeped by the other team. They just didn't even care, that's what bothered me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think I am done solo queuing for a very long time. I have 200 hours (Not a ton, I realize this) on this game but this is the first time I have ever been mad at the game. I join a match only to be greeted by my whole team talking as loud as possible and screaming at everything (Not mad screaming, just completely messing around). Game starts, for the first 5 rounds I cannot hear even a grenade going off because they are so loud and wont stop for even a second. I decided to mute them after that round. End up only winning 3 or so rounds in the first half and then when we get to the next half they are doing just as bad.
> 
> I just decided the best thing to do would be to buy a sawed off and shoot a teammeate in the head off the start to get kicked. Game would have been over in 2 rounds but I just couldn't stand to stay in it any longer. I will be enjoying my 30 min cooldown.
> 
> I don't care if the team I am playing on is bad, as long as they are trying I don't mind getting completely sweeped by the other team. They just didn't even care, that's what bothered me.


What rank are you? This seems to be a more common issue at lower ranks. Even at higher ranks this happens, but it's typically because people at high ranks just don't care for MM and are just goofing around for fun.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think I am done solo queuing for a very long time. I have 200 hours (Not a ton, I realize this) on this game but this is the first time I have ever been mad at the game. I join a match only to be greeted by my whole team talking as loud as possible and screaming at everything (Not mad screaming, just completely messing around). Game starts, for the first 5 rounds I cannot hear even a grenade going off because they are so loud and wont stop for even a second. I decided to mute them after that round. End up only winning 3 or so rounds in the first half and then when we get to the next half they are doing just as bad.
> 
> I just decided the best thing to do would be to buy a sawed off and shoot a teammeate in the head off the start to get kicked. Game would have been over in 2 rounds but I just couldn't stand to stay in it any longer. I will be enjoying my 30 min cooldown.
> 
> I don't care if the team I am playing on is bad, as long as they are trying I don't mind getting completely sweeped by the other team. They just didn't even care, that's what bothered me.


Yep, welcome to matchmaking. P

I just had a similar game with a group of mainland Europeans, the usually teamkilling, going AFK and 4-man stacking on one site.









Then you try something like Cevo or ESEA and get absolutely stomped by people who take the game seriously.









The best thing to do is try and find people to party up and play with, the game is FAR more enjoyable when you can coordinate everything and work as a team.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What rank are you? This seems to be a more common issue at lower ranks.


I've been working my way up the ranks but right now I am at MG 1. No deranks so far and I probably would have ranked up if we had won that game. I'm not sure how much of an impact my little shotty move had on my rank but oh well. I only have around 32 comp games won at this point but absolutely none of them have gone this bad.


----------



## Paradigm84

You shouldn't worry about your rank, it will drive you crazy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You shouldn't worry about your rank, it will drive you crazy.


I'd like to think/hope higher rank people will take it a bit more serious. I would go insane playing with people who just don't care. That is why I care about my rank


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'd like to think/hope higher rank people will take it a bit more serious. I would go insane playing with people who just don't care. That is why I care about my rank


You would be surprised.

As someone who's been Global Elite many times, and only deranking simply because of cheaters. Even when messing around in MM I can still hold the rank. I typically only play with friends when I do play MatchMaking 3-4 que's, but we're all just messing around and playing for the laughs. It's really hard to take MM seriously because of 64 tick, round timers, and the aspect of it being a pug service. Pugs IMO should never be taken very seriously.

CEVO/ESEA pugs are the same way. When I want to take things seriously I play in ESEA League.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, I wouldn't imagine it would happen much less at higher ranks, there are a fair number of people at higher ranks who will just decide that the match is "easy" in the first few rounds, and then not really try for the rest of the game. Oh, and the derankers as well, people who will not only not try to do well, but may grief their team to try and ensure a loss.


----------



## HPE1000

I guess so. Oh well, all is well when I play with a group so I guess that is what I am going to have to do from now on.

Any idea why my fps_max isn't saving? I have to enter it each time I launch the game. :/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I guess so. Oh well, all is well when I play with a group so I guess that is what I am going to have to do from now on.
> 
> Any idea why my fps_max isn't saving? I have to enter it each time I launch the game. :/


Do you have a autoexec? Is your config or autoexec read only?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CEVO/ESEA pugs are the same way. When I want to take things seriously I play in ESEA League.


I always find it funny when people in pugs play like that pug will get them picked up by C9 or something


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do you have a autoexec? Is your config or autoexec read only?


My config file is not read only. I guess I will just setup an autoexec file tomorrow.

Can I just simply put a single command such as fps_max into the autoexec file or do I need to completely fill out everything? When I look it up some people seem to have a bunch of settings in theirs like rates and crosshair settings. (ATM my custom crosshairs save, my fps max wont though)

Thanks


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My config file is not read only. I guess I will just setup an autoexec file tomorrow.
> 
> Can I just simply put a single command such as fps_max into the autoexec file or do I need to completely fill out everything? When I look it up some people seem to have a bunch of settings in theirs like rates and crosshair settings. (ATM my custom crosshairs save, my fps max wont though)
> 
> Thanks


That's really odd that it's not saving.

You can just put the fps_max command in there with nothing else! Or you can put a million lines of settings, whatever you need!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I always find it funny when people in pugs play like that pug will get them picked up by C9 or something


Or Elevate, even. Looking desperate for them now


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Or Elevate, even. Looking desperate for them now


Seems like they're just a stepping stone for players to get noticed


----------



## beatfried

Anybody else noticed this or is it just me? This is bothering me already the whole time i'm playing this game (since release ... August 12?):
In matchmaking I can one round... for example CT on D2 kill everything and everyone without giving them a chance. then theres the teamswitch and I can't kill anything. really nothing. Also this can go a whole match. Also first match playing perfect, second match cant hit ****, third match playing perfect again.
I don't think its my aim because that doesn't change by switching teams (doesn't matter what weapons I use...).


----------



## chemicalfan

How about the other way round? If you start on T?


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> How about the other way round? If you start on T?


Doesn't matter, this was just an example. Sometimes its T, sometimes its CT, also doesn't matter what map it is. I also don't think it has something to do with "momentum" or whatever, its just totally random... :/


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Anybody else noticed this or is it just me? This is bothering me already the whole time i'm playing this game (since release ... August 12?):
> In matchmaking I can one round... for example CT on D2 kill everything and everyone without giving them a chance. then theres the teamswitch and I can't kill anything. really nothing. Also this can go a whole match. Also first match playing perfect, second match cant hit ****, third match playing perfect again.
> I don't think its my aim because that doesn't change by switching teams (doesn't matter what weapons I use...).


Believe in yourself and keep playing









When you get momentum you get the idea you can kill everyone. When you lose momentum, you typically start playing more predictable and passively. It's human nature.

Analyze your replays. It sounds like you'd get the most out of that.
Make fragmovies of your own plays and watch them to stroke your ego









Look at the scoreboard for the top fraggers and take notice of their playstyle. If they only have 1 or 2 great fraggers, try to abuse those guys weak spots and kill them.

However, unbinding the scoreboard is a good idea. You can configure CS to tell you how many are left on the enemy team in Game Settings, and you can see money above your teammates in spawn, so there's little need for the scoreboard.

If you are playing MM, the same people almost always hold the same spots as CT (but might play it from a different angle every round). And the strats are relatively simple. Even moreso on anything below Global (and perhaps Supreme)

Make sure you know angles and eventually nade spots for the maps you're queuing up for.
Get a feeling for timings and abuse them.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Believe in yourself and keep playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get momentum you get the idea you can kill everyone. When you lose momentum, you typically start playing more predictable and passively. It's human nature.
> 
> Analyze your replays. It sounds like you'd get the most out of that.
> Make fragmovies of your own plays and watch them to stroke your ego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the scoreboard for the top fraggers and take notice of their playstyle. If they only have 1 or 2 great fraggers, try to abuse those guys weak spots and kill them.
> 
> However, unbinding the scoreboard is a good idea. You can configure CS to tell you how many are left on the enemy team in Game Settings, and you can see money above your teammates in spawn, so there's little need for the scoreboard.
> 
> If you are playing MM, the same people almost always hold the same spots as CT (but might play it from a different angle every round). And the strats are relatively simple. Even moreso on anything below Global (and perhaps Supreme)
> 
> Make sure you know angles and eventually nade spots for the maps you're queuing up for.
> Get a feeling for timings and abuse them.


Thanks for your help but jsut a little side note: I got about 1.7k hours on cs:go, when I play MM I AM the top fragger by far, except its one of these matches / halfs. I know timings and nadespots for every important map except cbble and overpass but these I don't like to play in mm because its mm and don't like to play in esea because I don't know them really.

I'd really love to make some frag videos but the tools that come with cs are just a PITA, I don't have enough time for that


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Thanks for your help but jsut a little side note: I got about 1.7k hours on cs:go, when I play MM I AM the top fragger by far, except its one of these matches / halfs. I know timings and nadespots for every important map except cbble and overpass but these I don't like to play in mm because its mm and don't like to play in esea because I don't know them really.
> 
> I'd really love to make some frag videos but the tools that come with cs are just a PITA, I don't have enough time for that


Nice, what's your rank? I have 900 hours and I'm Supreme right now.
I typically win my rounds by committing to something. Never half-ass something. Make sure your team does the same, or is at least coordinated about what they are doing instead.
E.g. T side split strats need coordination whereas a full 5-man rush can be done by people both deaf and blind.

If you are having a bad game you need your team to be performing at its best. Every round you die, ask yourself if you are an asset to the team.
Analyse what you can do differently to help out if you don't think you are. As long as you are a positive asset to the rest of your team, you will succeed.
That means calling everything you see on deathcam (don't alt tab when you die!), telling teammates about damage done, and observing weaknesses in your teams positioning (you should be compensating for that!).
Tell your teammates if you think they have wrong info, but be sure about the info. Telling your teammates what angles are not being held can help.
Don't tell teammates about sound info, and don't be a backseat gamer.
Just remember CS is a game about doing the objectives without dying.

But hey, sometimes dying can be useful. If during your deathcam, you just found out they are stacked 4 on the site, that's valuable information, and it allows your team to take action - assuming you tell them.
On the contrary, suggesting a save when it's 2v5 will be more useful than attempting a futile take or retake.

Also, sometimes you just lose rounds due to factors outside of your control, like a teammate doing a bad call, enemy getting a prefire on an uncommon spot, getting permanently flashed and losing sense of direction, etc.
Don't overthink the rounds, but you should be spending at least a few seconds considering the round when you die.

Finally, make sure someone takes the leadership role at all times. It doesn't have to be the same person every round. Just something needs to be coordinated. Even if it is a full site rush









I'm just spouting stuff at this point, but I actually notice that very few people who play CS manage to do any of this. I haven't played solo queue MM since I was DMG, so you should consider finding some consistent friends so you can learn.


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 6/30/2015
30 JUN 2015 -

[AUDIO]
- Footsteps are quieter when spectating in-eye.
- New Overwatch kill notification sound.
[MISC]
- Fixed a case where clicking on an Overwatch verdict also clicked on the blog post.
- Disabled old code that allowed subtle auto aiming with controllers.
- Performance optimizations for players with large inventories.
- Fixed some exploits that allowed unauthorized code execution.
- Added the player_hurt event to GOTV demos.
- Added flavor text to the Baggage and Cobblestone Collections.


----------



## Swag

What's *spectating in-eye*?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What's *spectating in-eye*?


I assume it means first person


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What's *spectating in-eye*?
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it means first person
Click to expand...

Ok, that's what I assumed but they phrased it unlike anyone else.







Thanks.

Why would they do that? Wouldn't that just increase people thinking that their teammate is hacking or when they review a game?


----------



## lolllll117

Not Sure, but there's probably a good reason









I heard from somewhere that Perhaps the reason they haven't done any recent updates on hitreg and ladder hitboxes is because a lot of the issues are fixed in the source 2 engine which should be coming out at an unknown time.


----------



## Paradigm84

I wonder how much a new engine coming out would damage the skin market.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> new engine coming out


I doubt csgo will move to source2 within a next year, unless it has been in developement for past 6 months. with this developement speed, hidden path got used to (1 minor update in 2-3 weeks and 1 major update in 3-4 months), moving to new engine will take forever.
and I dunno why it even might affect any skin market. it's just skins, not new shooting mechanics, they will still look the same even within new engine.
and it is even wasn't announced, that go will move source 2.


----------



## chemicalfan

I doubt we'll see Source 2 for CSGO. It'll be a ton of effort (like, a fundamental re-write of a lot of it), for near zero gain (how are they gonna market it to recoup their costs? Come buy CSGO, it's the same game you've always liked, but better!). Look at how much the HL:S bombed compared to sales of the original HL!

CSGO is 3 years old now, and that's a little on the aging side for an FPS game these days (although not for CS, where we get a new one every ~6 years). When you get a new COD every year, a new Halo every couple, and numerous other franchases filling the gaps, it's a hard sell. It's MUCH easier to market a brand new game, even if it's a rip-off of the previous version (look at FIFA). I think THAT is what we'll get, it'll be "Counter Strike: Blah Blah, now on the brand new Source 2 engine!". That would DECIMATE the skins market, assuming the player base shifts (and it's not another CS:S).

If Source 2 contains an easy backport method for the developers, so it's not a total re-write (some parts can just be "dropped in" to the new engine), then we might see the same pattern when CS moved to Source from GoldSrc. So, basically the same game on a new engine. But considering how "out in the cold" CS:S was compared to 1.6, and how disappointing sales of HL:S were compared to Half-Life, I doubt Valve would get burned a third time. Plus, as hinted at in WarOwl's latest vid, paid mods might be a real thing in future, and that could be used as a fundamental part of a new CS game rather than shoehorning a solution into the existing game.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I doubt we'll see Source 2 for CSGO. It'll be a ton of effort (like, a fundamental re-write of a lot of it), for near zero gain (how are they gonna market it to recoup their costs? Come buy CSGO, it's the same game you've always liked, but better!). Look at how much the HL:S bombed compared to sales of the original HL!


cs go made stable player base gain from major to major. there is tons of ways to monetize engine switch, starting with already existing "make a skin and sell it in game, with new tools for source 2 you are able to make better looking skins quicker an prettier", and ending up with subscribe-based modified game modes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> CSGO is 3 years old now, and that's a little on the aging side for an FPS game these days (although not for CS, where we get a new one every ~6 years). When you get a new COD every year, a new Halo every couple, and numerous other franchases filling the gaps, it's a hard sell. It's MUCH easier to market a brand new game, even if it's a rip-off of the previous version (look at FIFA). I think THAT is what we'll get, it'll be "Counter Strike: Blah Blah, now on the brand new Source 2 engine!".


that is much easier to sell skins and make money from promoting tournaments with "pay to win pick em up challenge" in game with (steamspy) 14.5 million potential playerbase, than in brand new source 2 game with none playerbase, none skins and none esports reputation. especially if it will look just like the old game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If Source 2 contains an easy backport method for the developers, so it's not a total re-write (some parts can just be "dropped in" to the new engine), then we might see the same pattern when CS moved to Source from GoldSrc. So, basically the same game on a new engine. But considering how "out in the cold" CS:S was compared to 1.6, and how disappointing sales of HL:S were compared to Half-Life, I doubt Valve would get burned a third time. Plus, as hinted at in WarOwl's latest vid, paid mods might be a real thing in future, and that could be used as a fundamental part of a new CS game rather than shoehorning a solution into the existing game.


if you trying to sell new game, based on well known predeccessor, you at least (i think so) will try to make it look different, or make a new gameplay features. based on css experience, which basically stopped esports growth (endless battles which is better and which game should be cs esports in first place) and almost killed cs playerbase, i doubt they will make this mistake twice.
especially if you take a look at comparison videos od dota 2 and dota 2 reborn, which shows that basically visuals of competitive game might not be changed at all in proess of engine switch.
I guess to sell cs go source 2, they need to change something in CS formula by adding actual (not just barrels) physics, or something like that. in other case it will be just like saying: "hey, ESL, DH, NAVI, FNATIC, NIP etc. you should delete your csgos and start from scratch with a new brand."


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Chemicalfan, you might be right about source 2 not coming to csgo, but for a different reason.

CSS had a major engine update in 2010 that stopped a lot of veterans from playing it, which is why its the least play cs title today (CZ doesn't count







). CSGO has such a massive playerbase that this might not be an issue at first, but players who cannot learn to adapt to the engine change might stop playing or even worse: start cheating.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lolllll117

Source2 has been in development for at least a year at this point and they have already implemented a version of the engine on DotA 2. From what i've heard the engine isn't going to be a completely new crazy physics engine but more likely a highly reworked version of the original engine that allows for better/easier expansion than the original source engine. I guess what i mean is they aren't going to change a game like Counter-Strike dramatically if they put it on a new engine. The graphics, physics, movement will all be relatively the same. but It will allow developer updates to be much easier to implement and map creation to be much less of a chore. Of course, most of what i just said is theory at this point.









Here's a relevant video:


----------



## Wezzor

How do you guys think the Weekly bonus XP works?
My theory is: Let's say there's 3000 bonus XP each week, you'll get some of that XP guaranteed in each match until you've gotten the max for the week. Then the bonus XP starts up again next week.

How do you guys think it work?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How do you guys think the Weekly bonus XP works?
> My theory is: Let's say there's 3000 bonus XP each week, you'll get some of that XP guaranteed in each match until you've gotten the max for the week. Then the bonus XP starts up again next week.
> 
> How do you guys think it work?


I don't know, but I haven't gotten any at all since I hammered MM at the weekend (well, played 4 games, lol)


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I don't know, but I haven't gotten any at all since I hammered MM at the weekend (well, played 4 games, lol)


What I know for sure is that it's being resetted every wednesday.


----------



## SeD669

I am curious about the bonus XP too. It is very strange at times. Every tuesday it resets for me and gradually gets smaller, but every so often it jumps back up BEFORE the next week starts.


----------



## Paradigm84

I think the multipliers reduce the more XP you earn, otherwise you could just do like 10 DM games per day and blast through the levels. One day where I had played a lot of MM and DM, I was getting like 4 - 10XP per DM game even with 30+ kills.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think the multipliers reduce the more XP you earn, otherwise you could just do like 10 DM games per day and blast through the levels. One day where I had played a lot of MM and DM, I was getting like 4 - 10XP per DM game even with 30+ kills.


It does because once you run out of the xp it gives you it says something like [your score] x [reduced exp]

It seems to only be good for 1-2 levels per week and after that you get almost nothing for xp.


----------



## lolllll117




----------



## cptnighthawk666

i just opened a case and got a factory new m4a1 cyrex...how much is it worth?and could i trade it for a knife ?and what is the best knife i can get for something like this?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i just opened a case and got a factory new m4a1 cyrex...how much is it worth?and could i trade it for a knife ?and what is the best knife i can get for something like this?


If it's not Stat Trak it's worth around $45 USD


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i just opened a case and got a factory new m4a1 cyrex...how much is it worth?and could i trade it for a knife ?and what is the best knife i can get for something like this?


A factory new cyrex non stattrak is worth about 43 dollars right now so for that price you could trade for...

A few gut/flip knives in battle scarred quality (Safari mesh, forest ddpat, etc...)


----------



## buttface420

okay so on my main account im stuck as a silver elite, i keep getting 7 day cooldowns for pc blocking vac. so i started playing on my gf account and thought i might be smurfing but everyone in comp was really hard, just finished my 10th comp win on her account look what they ranked me.

and on my account i couldnt rank up for nothing im still same level of skill lol.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> okay so on my main account im stuck as a silver elite, i keep getting 7 day cooldowns for pc blocking vac. so i started playing on my gf account and thought i might be smurfing but everyone in comp was really hard, just finished my 10th comp win on her account look what they ranked me.
> 
> and on my account i couldnt rank up for nothing im still same level of skill lol.


People dismiss these 'elo hell' comments all the time. These people have never played in silver.

I've made the trip from Silver Master up to Supreme on my main over the past year but I occasionally hop onto a friends silver 3 account to play with some of my old friends still stuck in that hole. I have NEVER ranked that account up. It's well and truly stuck. I don't if my buddy is genuinely a Tin Master or what but I've put a decent amount of wins on there and had no joy lol.


----------



## Swag

For the VAC error, I've been having that too. However, it stopped randomly after the 10th time I've reinstalled Windows. It pops up randomly, but now, I feel like it's due to me ALT+TAB.

After I stopped alt-tabbing after the game launches, I haven't had the problem. Probably a thought to consider.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> okay so on my main account im stuck as a silver elite, i keep getting 7 day cooldowns for pc blocking vac. so i started playing on my gf account and thought i might be smurfing but everyone in comp was really hard, just finished my 10th comp win on her account look what they ranked me.
> 
> and on my account i couldnt rank up for nothing im still same level of skill lol.
> 
> 
> 
> People dismiss these 'elo hell' comments all the time. These people have never played in silver.
> 
> I've made the trip from Silver Master up to Supreme on my main over the past year but I occasionally hop onto a friends silver 3 account to play with some of my old friends still stuck in that hole. I have NEVER ranked that account up. It's well and truly stuck. I don't if my buddy is genuinely a Tin Master or what but I've put a decent amount of wins on there and had no joy lol.
Click to expand...

I started at Silver Elite as well. I definitely sat around there for a long time but past nova 2 i have just been jumping ranks. I think a good amount of credit can go to those massive banwaves though


----------



## ~sizzzle~

So, I learned to bunnyhop today.


----------



## dmasteR

For those who didn't know, ESL ESEA LAN Finals started about a hour ago. It will be going on for the full weekend!

http://www.hltv.org/news/15320-esl-esea-finals-viewers-guide


----------



## romanszczordy

Hi all,
I dont know if the thread is good but i have a huge in my opinion problem :<
Lately i played cs:go and all was fine but since i've reinstaled my computer,
the connection is bad and the ping in game is huge (around 120-200).

I have a 4 Mbps internet.
I did some speedtest to check if its a connection problem.
However the result wasn't as bad as i thought.

Here is result of speedtest:


It says that download is aropund 4Mbps and ping is up to 30 ms so its not connection issue.
Any idea why ping in cs:go is so bad?

Please help, playing is imposible.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanszczordy*
> 
> Here is result of speedtest:
> 
> 
> It says that download is aropund 4Mbps and ping is up to 30 ms so its not connection issue.
> Any idea why ping in cs:go is so bad?


unfortunately, connection quality is not related to down/up-load speeds. ping is only one of metrics to track your connection quality, but ping to speedtest servers is nor related to cs servers either.
http://www.pingtest.net/


----------



## Paradigm84

As above, assuming the quality of the speed test servers is good and they are local, they will only give you an indication of the upper bound of how good your connection is. You might be pinging a server for the speed test that is 10 minutes away, but playing on a CS:GO server which is hundreds of miles away.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> So, I learned to bunnyhop today.


"HAVE YA SEEN THIS??" -FRANKIEonPCin1080P


----------



## PolyMorphist

Supreme and 11 games won in a row. I'm scared to queue in case I lose and my 'Elo progress' resets. God, I can't wait until I'm global. Just to log into CS and see that blue globe with the leaf thingies surrounding it.. Keeps me up at night.


----------



## chemicalfan

How come you're not playing on ESEA? Valve MM is full of hackers at the top end


----------



## DizzlePro

4 day lan, 8 teams & uses bo1 groups









why didn't they use a bo2/3 round robin

also

1st place goes straight to semis
2nd & 3rd goes to quarters
4th gets eliminated


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As above, assuming the quality of the speed test servers is good and they are local, they will only give you an indication of the upper bound of how good your connection is. You might be pinging a server for the speed test that is 10 minutes away, but playing on a CS:GO server which is hundreds of miles away.


+1 on this. Bad servers and routing are one of the major issues in India from what I've been able to gather. It's probably not your internet connection, just you being unable to find a good server.


----------



## el gappo

I think it's safe to say Keyd Stars got the memo as well and VP are the only 'T1' EU team to not completely underestimate their NA counterparts.

Really did come out of nowhere though eh! Lets see if it can last through and past groups and isn't a replay of MLG.


----------



## Makki

http://www.hltv.org/forum/826644-if-clg-beats-fnatic

I'll just leave this here


----------



## chemicalfan

OMG, C9 beat nV, so C9 > NIP? This is a sad day









(I know it doesn't work like that, but I haven't got over Gfinity yet







)


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Supreme and 11 games won in a row. I'm scared to queue in case I lose and my 'Elo progress' resets. God, I can't wait until I'm global. Just to log into CS and see that blue globe with the leaf thingies surrounding it.. Keeps me up at night.


Was the same for me. I have now been global for like 3-4 month and it's nothing special after a while.


----------



## romanszczordy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As above, assuming the quality of the speed test servers is good and they are local, they will only give you an indication of the upper bound of how good your connection is. You might be pinging a server for the speed test that is 10 minutes away, but playing on a CS:GO server which is hundreds of miles away.


I used this:
http://www.speedtest.pl/ and also found the czech republic speedtest. (i tried to see diffrent between global locations)
all of them shows ping around 19-40 ms and jitter 4-10ms

I think you're right.
Its not about my connection.
Its all about server.
When i played cs 1.6 i could choose server from list.
Now the game doing it for me. So maybe its all about that.

Thanks for help


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanszczordy*
> 
> I used this:
> http://www.speedtest.pl/ and also found the czech republic speedtest. (i tried to see diffrent between global locations)
> all of them shows ping around 19-40 ms and jitter 4-10ms
> 
> I think you're right.
> Its not about my connection.
> Its all about server.
> When i played cs 1.6 i could choose server from list.
> Now the game doing it for me. So maybe its all about that.
> 
> Thanks for help


You can still hit play and browse community servers, though this isn't really the case for competitive MM. However, the CEVO and ESEA servers are probably a better shot for comp on your end.


----------



## Wezzor

Talk about a boosted supreme.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanszczordy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As above, assuming the quality of the speed test servers is good and they are local, they will only give you an indication of the upper bound of how good your connection is. You might be pinging a server for the speed test that is 10 minutes away, but playing on a CS:GO server which is hundreds of miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> I used this:
> http://www.speedtest.pl/ and also found the czech republic speedtest. (i tried to see diffrent between global locations)
> all of them shows ping around 19-40 ms and jitter 4-10ms
> 
> I think you're right.
> Its not about my connection.
> Its all about server.
> When i played cs 1.6 i could choose server from list.
> Now the game doing it for me. So maybe its all about that.
> 
> Thanks for help
Click to expand...

Lower your maximum acceptable ping for matchmaking.

Code:



Code:


xx = integer
mm_dedicated_search_maxping xx

Apart from that, as said previously, playing on a server located in California and you're in Maine will net 90 - 120 ping. I live in Canada now and whenever I play on a California server, I get around 50. I live in Alberta so just east of British Columbia.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Depends on your general region. 40ms ping for East Coast servers, 85ms for Central, 110ms for West Coast. If you guys don't know where Ohio is, it is Mid-east USA. I am technically East Coast while only being one state away from having central time.

If I were playing with Swag, I would have to set my ping options to 130ms.


----------



## XKaan

How about ESEA guys? HUGE upsets on day 1!


----------



## eBombzor

TSM knocked out on the first day









On the other hand, it's great to see NA teams finally putting some results on the board against those EU giants.

I still think Fnatic will win this LAN since TSM is knocked out.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> TSM knocked out on the first day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it's great to see NA teams finally putting some results on the board against those EU giants.
> 
> I still think Fnatic will win this LAN since TSM is knocked out.


I went to sleep after C9 beat nV, woke up to see CLG beat Fnatic and thought I must be having a weird dream.

I hope C9 can continue to do well against nV, it's nice to see them making progress.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanszczordy*
> 
> I used this:
> http://www.speedtest.pl/ and also found the czech republic speedtest. (i tried to see diffrent between global locations)
> all of them shows ping around 19-40 ms and jitter 4-10ms
> 
> I think you're right.
> Its not about my connection.
> Its all about server.
> When i played cs 1.6 i could choose server from list.
> Now the game doing it for me. So maybe its all about that.
> 
> Thanks for help


Use this for MM:
http://csgo.gamebanana.com/tools/5684

You can block all but the lowest ping region if you feel like it.
Even with my max matchmaking ping set to 50 (which I think is way too high), I still sometimes get servers with +70 ping.
With the blocker I've been able to select the closest region, which I only have 15 ping to - and all my official Valve server connections (both on MM and on the other official game modes) then only connect to that region


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Supreme and 11 games won in a row. I'm scared to queue in case I lose and my 'Elo progress' resets. God, I can't wait until I'm global. Just to log into CS and see that blue globe with the leaf thingies surrounding it.. Keeps me up at night.


I'm supreme with like 6 in a row atm and I'm scared to solo queue, lol. Most of my friends are MG1 to LE range and I typically carry hard when I play. I'm also east NA while a couple are EU so one of us always plays with extremely high (120ish) ping. I need some east coast friends to queue with


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I'm supreme with like 6 in a row atm and I'm scared to solo queue, lol. Most of my friends are MG1 to LE range and I typically carry hard when I play. I'm also east NA while a couple are EU so one of us always plays with extremely high (120ish) ping. I need some east coast friends to queue with


I'm in East coast! But I'm potato.


----------



## Kyal

http://puu.sh/iLZuv/be209aed6f.jpg
didn't see it myself but if he did post that he has since removed it.
[*] titan?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> http://puu.sh/iLZuv/be209aed6f.jpg
> didn't see it myself but if he did post that he has since removed it.
> [*] titan?


According to twitter that post was made on July the 4th. I'm too lazy to go through the time zones and figure out if that's even possible.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yea, in Australia. GMT is 7PM right now


----------



## Paradigm84

Sold my P1 Doppler Bayonet today, managed to get a good deal out of the resulting keys in my opinion:




They are a Phase 2 and a Phase 4.

Typically your average Phase 2 will go for around 55k - 60k, I got mine for 54k and then checked the float value of it:



4th lowest float on csgo.exchange.


----------



## lolllll117

wow that thing is pristine


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sold my P1 Doppler Bayonet today, managed to get a good deal out of the resulting keys in my opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a Phase 2 and a Phase 4.
> 
> Typically your average Phase 2 will go for around 55k - 60k, I got mine for 54k and then checked the float value of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 4th lowest float on csgo.exchange.


I felt pretty good as well when I looked at csgo.steamanalyst.com and saw that my howl that I just bought has a .16 float.









Edited because autocorrect potatoes


----------



## eBombzor

WOW The NA dream is real!! An NA team is guaranteed to be in the Pro League Finals


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm in East coast! But I'm potato.


I'm sure you're not









Like I said above, I've been playing on 150+ ping atm cuz all my friends are EU and some how still managing to top frag lmao


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I'm sure you're not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said above, I've been playing on 150+ ping atm cuz all my friends are EU and some how still managing to top frag lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really am though. I just have so much to improve on.

Okay, so I have some aesethetic "waste more money on pixels" questions for you guys.

As much as I normally hate stickers, they can look really nice. I'd like to put one on my Howl and one on my Fire Serpent. http://csgostash.com/stickers/regular

For the Howl, it'll be on the butt of the gun to cover up the wear. Besides the Howling Dawn, what do you guys think would look best? I'm really stuck on this one.

For the Fire Serpent, I've narrowed it down to three and one location; at the mouth of the serpent. The stickers I'm looking at are the classic Crown, Headhunter because of the Aztec feel of the Fire Serpent and Flammable. (because Fire, duh)

What do you guys think would look best?

Oh, and if everything goes to plan, looks like I'll be picking up my new knife on Monday.  Starting my fourth day and barely even having cravings. I started using my vaporizer again, and that's really helped. I'm only using 6mg fluid, too.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really am though. I just have so much to improve on.
> 
> Okay, so I have some aesethetic "waste more money on pixels" questions for you guys.
> 
> As much as I normally hate stickers, they can look really nice. I'd like to put one on my Howl and one on my Fire Serpent. http://csgostash.com/stickers/regular
> 
> For the Howl, it'll be on the butt of the gun to cover up the wear. Besides the Howling Dawn, what do you guys think would look best? I'm really stuck on this one.
> 
> For the Fire Serpent, I've narrowed it down to three and one location; at the mouth of the serpent. The stickers I'm looking at are the classic Crown, Headhunter because of the Aztec feel of the Fire Serpent and Flammable. (because Fire, duh)
> 
> What do you guys think would look best?
> 
> Oh, and if everything goes to plan, looks like I'll be picking up my new knife on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting my fourth day and barely even having cravings. I started using my vaporizer again, and that's really helped. I'm only using 6mg fluid, too.


For the Howl, I really don't like it with any stickers. I feel like the sticker positions on the M4 are weird and nothing that I've seen looks good on it, but then again that's just my opinion and I might be proven wrong soon









For the Fire Serpent, crown or headhunter like you said would look good even though I think mostly everyone does those two.



headhunter does look damn good


----------



## jameyscott

I wish we could put stickers where we wanted to. :/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I wish we could put stickers where we wanted to. :/


The technology just isn't here yet.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The technology just isn't here yet.


Maybe source 2 will allow it!


----------



## romanszczordy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Use this for MM:
> http://csgo.gamebanana.com/tools/5684
> 
> You can block all but the lowest ping region if you feel like it.
> Even with my max matchmaking ping set to 50 (which I think is way too high), I still sometimes get servers with +70 ping.
> With the blocker I've been able to select the closest region, which I only have 15 ping to - and all my official Valve server connections (both on MM and on the other official game modes) then only connect to that region


it work !!!








doing test on www.speedtest.pl is unnecessary. It shows download speed,e etc.Its all about region of server.

Your tip helped me a lot


----------



## killuchen

Anybody here with a 1440p monitor and play on another res besides native?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody here with a 1440p monitor and play on another res besides native?


Yeah, I use 1600x900.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I can't stand anything other than native. My brother was playing at 1600x900 on his laptop which has a native res of 1920x1080 and just watching him play bothered me because of how blurry it was.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, it is a little blurry, maybe I'll try going back to native resolution with a higher sensitivity and see how it goes.


----------



## semencmoz

My GOAT game. Never scored 39~ish kills before, only one assist away from scoring 100.
sorry for sound issues in video. First moment is thing I would "report myself", second - my luckiest ace ever. Last frag especially, I ran to this closet room to take the AK, because I didn't want to waste time on reload, and was literally scared, that last one was sitting right there, so didn't notice that i piked up mp7 instead of AK.


----------



## gatygun

I only played cs 1.6, and played it for ages. Plays really well. So i decided to upgrade a few days ago and now i bought cs go.

I personally am dissapointing with the game, i can't join a specific competitive server like dust 2. I have to join random stuff or servers that have absolute zero people in it other then bots. I need to hit lvl 3 or whatever they builded into that game to push further.

The shooting smoothness is also gone that you had with 1.6. awp pretty much kills somebody everywhere you shoot it at, the weaker version is pretty darn pointless.

The whole game just doesn't control well and a looker surely isn't isn't.

All with all, pretty dissapointing so far the experience of it.

Hope it gets better if i give it a bit more time.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Hope it gets better if i give it a bit more time.


if you stop looking at cs go as the remake of 1.6 it will be a lot easier to do.
it is slightly different game with different meta.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> if you stop looking at cs go as the remake of 1.6 it will be a lot easier to do.
> it is slightly different game with different meta.


Good point, will probably have to look at it as a new game then. Because it feels completely off in comparison towards 1.6.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, it is a little blurry, maybe I'll try going back to native resolution with a higher sensitivity and see how it goes.


Why would you increase sensitivity? You have the same cm/360 on 640x480 as on 1920x1080 (with the same DPI and sensitivity ofc).


----------



## Makki

I tried to drop 1400 dpi to 1000 dpi. At first it didnt felt that bad. 6sens/1400dpi in every day use


----------



## pez

I think I'm actually going to try and do 1080 for GO on my next couple of matches. I have a hard time seeing stuff at a distance, and I notice in those pro matches they're sitting so dangerously/deathly close to those screens, where as my screen is a foot-foot and a half away. I am down to a 400DPI, 2.2 ingame sens. though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Why would you increase sensitivity? You have the same cm/360 on 640x480 as on 1920x1080 (with the same DPI and sensitivity ofc).


It just feels like I'm a bit slower with a bigger resolution, even if it's not affected, it makes me feel like I turn slowly.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It just feels like I'm a bit slower with a bigger resolution, even if it's not affected, it makes me feel like I turn slowly.


I only feel that when I go from stretched 4:3 to black bars or 16:9. Even though it's the same as well.


----------



## Makki

C9 vs Fnatic 1-0

I enjoy this. http://csgolounge.com/match?m=4438


----------



## Wezzor

I really hope c9 wins.
I don't like fnatic.


----------



## dmasteR

Absolutely fantastic game. Go Fnatic!









EDIT: This tournament is ran so poorly though. Really wish ESEA was running this event twice a year instead of splitting it up with ESL. The conditions these players are playing in are atrocious. It honestly reminds me of Clutchcon.

No Air condition? Seriously?

Small Tables

Admins are completely incompetent.

Casters Volume is too loud (Problem Day 1)

Not a single player has been happy about this tournament, which says quite a bit.


----------



## Paradigm84

I don't know how event organisers still haven't sorted out desk space, it shouldn't be something that's forgotten or neglected given how easy it is to fix.

EDIT - GG Fnatic, rip american dreams.


----------



## dmasteR

GG Fnatic! Congrats to their wins.

http://www.hltv.org/news/15371-fnatic-win-esl-esea-season-1-finals


----------



## semencmoz

If Shox and Happy didn't fail those two rounds on dust 2 when they find a way to the enemy back (happy lurked to a long when C9 was going for a plant, and shox find a way thru lower dark to mid-b when c9 pushed B), NV definitely would got Dust 2.
Respect for C9s, but NV choked, and if they had more concentration, they would win. sgares was on fire this tournament tho.

Happy one love.

strange tournament btw: 500k prizepool, only 8 teams, bo1s, with no a/c.


----------



## Makki

Why is it hard to get decent team in dust2? Too much asked?


----------



## chemicalfan

Err, the final was fnatic vs C9....?
Anyway, great game, glad it wasn't a walkover, what's with C9 beating fnatic on Cobble?!?


----------



## Makki

Yay, mornings match ranked me down to mge. I will leave this game on its own...


----------



## lolllll117

it's different being able to understand the voice communication since for the most part I've only listened to the European teams talk


----------



## dmasteR

Who's excited?


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's excited?


Wait what dreamhack in NA now?


----------



## lolllll117

Hype Train


----------



## Sikkamore

So, after waiting almost a month for my stickers to ship, I contacted RedBubble customer service. They issued me a full refund which I ordered more stickers with. Turns out a neighbouring street had them delivered last week while they were on vacation and they managed to drop them off today lol... Free stickers ftw!

Quality is decent. Any small fonts are blurry but still readable. The Bomb Doge is just perfect xD


----------



## lolllll117

Wow i've bought stickers from Redbubble before, but i haven't thought of buying CS related stickers!
BRB while i go blow some money on stickers.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Wow i've bought stickers from Redbubble before, but i haven't thought of buying CS related stickers!
> BRB while i go blow some money on stickers.


They have some really neat CS stuff









Can't wait to order more. I have a lot more bomb doge stickers on the way.

What'd you end up ordering? :3


----------



## sledge

C9 tilting hard there at the end. Had a chance to finish out 3-1 at the end. Perhaps got a taste of their own medicine after coming back the way they did against nV.

Will Dreamhack NA be a major?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> They have some really neat CS stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to order more. I have a lot more bomb doge stickers on the way.
> 
> What'd you end up ordering? :3


Haven't placed the order yet, still looking through the 600ish results that come up when you search "Counter-Strike"









The only think i'll be getting for sure are some VP stickers.


----------



## fragamemnon

I recently missed an offer that would've been turned out really good by now - a guy offered a MW Flip Slaughter (patternless) for my FT Boreal Kara. A week later and the Flip has gained quite a lot in average price.









I wonder what I should trade my kara for (1:1 or with up to +5k) - any recommendations in that price range?
Sorry for asking such pointless questions, I don't have much of the time to spend on identifying knife prices.

In other news, SMFC might happen soon, I only have to get to play some MM. But my aim is still inconsistent after a two-three-day-long break.


----------



## chemicalfan

I see Dreamhack London has been announced too, anyone ever been to a Dreamhack before? I take it there's not much focus on CS, so what's the rest of the event like?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Haven't placed the order yet, still looking through the 600ish results that come up when you search "Counter-Strike"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only think i'll be getting for sure are some VP stickers.


VP stickers?! NIIICEE







I might get some of those too because I love Pasza haha

I find the further you go into the search the crappier the logos/items are. I think they put the more popular results first - at least on my search.


----------



## fragamemnon

Update: Just sold the Karambit for 44k, bought it for 42k three weeks ago.








I now have a budget of about 50k.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> VP stickers?! NIIICEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get some of those too because I love Pasza haha


No ****?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Update: Just sold the Karambit for 44k, bought it for 42k three weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a budget of about 50k.


I'd personally try and get a Doppler Flip, but I'm a bit biased.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Update: Just sold the Karambit for 44k, bought it for 42k three weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a budget of about 50k.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd personally try and get a Doppler Flip, but I'm a bit biased.
Click to expand...

If I was going to get a knife again, I'd get a combo of cheap and good looking, like an M9 Stained or Flipknife CW.


----------



## fragamemnon

I'm torn between a Pinky Phase 2 _Gut_ knife, or maybe a Fire & Ice one.









Perhaps a Flip too, but I'd like it to be P1/P2, or _maybe_ slaughter. I'm not really into CW on a narrow/thin blade.


----------



## chemicalfan

At the moment, I'm torn between a Falchion Scorched or Gut Rust, both BS for a terrorist knife. After saying I wouldn't buy another knife (damn you Gaben).


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Why is it hard to get decent team in dust2? Too much asked?


What rank are you?


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What rank are you?


Mge now, almost back to DMG. I took five games with my pals, five victories. 1 was straight overrun, but others was nice and thigh. There was some work to do in last one, i like that


----------



## Zeek

Is the OCN CSGO steam group still active at all? I'm looking for some NA people to pug with since literally none of my friends have time to play and they're mostly novas while I'm at supreme /: I really dislike solo queuing since I mostly always end up getting the worse part of the people. Was on an 11 streak but tried solo queuing and all 3 games were horrid. 1 guy didn't care and was running around with duals the entire time. Another just gave up after pistol and just AFK'd and had a buddy so we couldn't kick. Third game had some 12 year old that thought he was the best IGL NA and wouldn't shut up so I muted him and I was the only one with a positive KD after. I hate MM sometimes


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys do you play with first person tracers on or do you turn them off?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Is the OCN CSGO steam group still active at all? I'm looking for some NA people to pug with since literally none of my friends have time to play and they're mostly novas while I'm at supreme /: I really dislike solo queuing since I mostly always end up getting the worse part of the people. Was on an 11 streak but tried solo queuing and all 3 games were horrid. 1 guy didn't care and was running around with duals the entire time. Another just gave up after pistol and just AFK'd and had a buddy so we couldn't kick. Third game had some 12 year old that thought he was the best IGL NA and wouldn't shut up so I muted him and I was the only one with a positive KD after. I hate MM sometimes


The people in the group are pretty active, and most in the group still visit this thread. You could trying adding a few folks and leaving profile comments saying you're from OCN and just looking for some people to queue with.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The people in the group are pretty active, and most in the group still visit this thread. You could trying adding a few folks and leaving profile comments saying you're from OCN and just looking for some people to queue with.


Can you put some link to official CS:GO group? I can only find this OCN Forum Group
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocnforum


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Can you put some link to official CS:GO group? I can only find this OCN Forum Group
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocnforum


It's in the OP

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Can you put some link to official CS:GO group? I can only find this OCN Forum Group
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocnforum
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the OP
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo
Click to expand...

In big bold letters that say "Click here to access the Official OCN CS:GO Steam Group!" if I might add.


----------



## Makki

Lol, that was a fail though. I was trying to find it in steam, but no luck then. Thanks.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Lol, that was a fail though. I was trying to find it in steam, but no luck then. Thanks.


Yeah I make sure everything you need is in the OP of this thread, people should check it out if they have any CSGO related questions.


----------



## jameyscott

Well boys... It's been a week and that means it's new knife time. 

I was able to snag one on OPskins for 189. I have to admit, I like this knife a lot more than I thought I would. Even thought it's a FT Damascus Steel, it's still so shiny...

Backstory:

I asked my wife is I could pick up a new knife if I quit smoking. She said if I didn't smoke for a week, I could get the knife I wanted (Karambit Damascus Steel FT) I'm honestly surprised at how easy this was. Previous times I've tried to quit and the cravings got to me within 12 hours. I was extremely sick the first day I quit smoking which I think actually helped out a lot, but either way. I don't have the urge to smoke and I have a new knife, so win win?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well boys... It's been a week and that means it's new knife time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to snag one on OPskins for 189. I have to admit, I like this knife a lot more than I thought I would. Even thought it's a FT Damascus Steel, it's still so shiny...
> 
> Backstory:
> 
> I asked my wife is I could pick up a new knife if I quit smoking. She said if I didn't smoke for a week, I could get the knife I wanted (Karambit Damascus Steel FT) I'm honestly surprised at how easy this was. Previous times I've tried to quit and the cravings got to me within 12 hours. I was extremely sick the first day I quit smoking which I think actually helped out a lot, but either way. I don't have the urge to smoke and I have a new knife, so win win?


CS:GO helping people quit their addiction, only to be addicted to CS:GO.


----------



## Zeek

Anyone having weird lag,choppiness issues? Tried to play some casual and had 35-40 ping but it felt like I had 150. Everything felt like if I was playing on EU or something.

EU friend said he was having a similar issue the sea but I don't know if it's just me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well boys... It's been a week and that means it's new knife time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to snag one on OPskins for 189. I have to admit, I like this knife a lot more than I thought I would. Even thought it's a FT Damascus Steel, it's still so shiny...


And congrats on the knife man!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO helping people quit their addiction, only to be addicted to CS:GO.


At least this one won't give me actual cancer.  (Thought MM at times could be considered cancer...)


----------



## twiz0r0r

cs has been good to me recently. have gotten up to MGE from N4 in a month or so. Some of my strats are getting a little better, playing aim, always working on crosshair placement, cleaning keyboard, new mouse (DA chroma, ty dmaster for your help as always) I feel have attributed to my slight improvement.

By the end of the year I will be fixing my biggest issue, my monitor. I play at 1440p but only 60 hz. Can't wait to really enjoy some 128 servers


----------



## wes1099

So is ESEA really the way to go if you are looking to play competitively and get better? I have been trying to 'get good' recently, and I have concluded that it is impossible to get past DMG when matchmaking by yourself. It feels like 1/5 of my matches my team takes the game seriously. I am so tired of people playing MM just as a joke...

I have heard that CEVO isn't much better than matchmaking since it is free, is there any truth in that?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> So is ESEA really the way to go if you are looking to play competitively and get better? I have been trying to 'get good' recently, and I have concluded that it is impossible to get past DMG when matchmaking by yourself. It feels like 1/5 of my matches my team takes the game seriously. I am so tired of people playing MM just as a joke...
> 
> I have heard that CEVO isn't much better than matchmaking since it is free, is there any truth in that?


if you single queuing, yes. If you find 4 DMGs, who takes game seriously each match, easiest way to get higher rank - play MM, since you will constantly play with guys, who takes games seriously against guys, who takes seriously only 1/5 matches.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> So is ESEA really the way to go if you are looking to play competitively and get better? I have been trying to 'get good' recently, and I have concluded that it is impossible to get past DMG when matchmaking by yourself. It feels like 1/5 of my matches my team takes the game seriously. I am so tired of people playing MM just as a joke...
> 
> I have heard that CEVO isn't much better than matchmaking since it is free, is there any truth in that?


I've played a total of two cevo pugs and both games were pretty fun even if I did lose them, everyone was nice as well.

ESEA probably would be just as bad/good as CEVO when it comes to toxic players, as for cheaters ESEA has less I wouldn't doubt.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've played a total of two cevo pugs and both games were pretty fun even if I did lose them, everyone was nice as well.
> 
> ESEA probably would be just as bad/good as CEVO when it comes to toxic players, as for cheaters ESEA has less I wouldn't doubt.


does cevo have european servers? I searched for 3rd party leagues and I liked how CEVO sounds, but i'm not sure if they work in europe.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've played a total of two cevo pugs and both games were pretty fun even if I did lose them, everyone was nice as well.
> 
> ESEA probably would be just as bad/good as CEVO when it comes to toxic players, as for cheaters ESEA has less I wouldn't doubt.


OK. I think I will try CEVO. Hopefully it goes well. I really like CS and want to play it, I rteally wish the community wasn't so obnoxious. One thing I like about CEVO is that you are not judged by wins and losses as much because you can still have decent stats even if you lose.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> So is ESEA really the way to go if you are looking to play competitively and get better? I have been trying to 'get good' recently, and I have concluded that it is impossible to get past DMG when matchmaking by yourself. It feels like 1/5 of my matches my team takes the game seriously. I am so tired of people playing MM just as a joke...
> 
> I have heard that CEVO isn't much better than matchmaking since it is free, is there any truth in that?


Feel free to add me and few35t, we are both DMGs and decent people. The only difference is he is not potato and I am potato. I do take the game as seriously as I can though. I still haven't played a game with the guy, but we actually found each other through MM when my team was full of trolls or something. Either way. He is a decent human being and a good player. 

EDIT: My steam is overlordmittenz and his is his name.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> does cevo have european servers? I searched for 3rd party leagues and I liked how CEVO sounds, but i'm not sure if they work in europe.


CEVO is fine in Europe, but the player count isn't that high. I personally found no enjoyment playing there since most are what seems to be GN4-DMG skillwise.
I can imagine CEVO MVP being much better, but there aren't that many players on MVP, since most people who pay for 3rd party match services usually pay for ESEA..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys do you play with first person tracers on or do you turn them off?


I play with them on. I use them as guidelines for correcting the spray pattern.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> CEVO is fine in Europe, but the player count isn't that high. I personally found no enjoyment playing there since most are what seems to be GN4-DMG skillwise.
> I can imagine CEVO MVP being much better, but there aren't that many players on MVP, since most people who pay for 3rd party match services usually pay for ESEA..
> I play with them on. I use them as guidelines for correcting the spray pattern.


Faceit is another option for a free service in Europe. Gfinity have some kind of free service but I don't know anything about it (only seen adverts)


----------



## Calluml24

Only gone an opened up a Bayonet Tiger tooth!!!!







about 15 crates opened to receive it - Sell or keep?!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calluml24*
> 
> Only gone an opened up a Bayonet Tiger tooth!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 15 crates opened to receive it - Sell or keep?!


If it's your dream knife, keep it, otherwise sell/trade it.

What is with the luck nowadays? Have Valve tweaked the odds of case opening, or does it just seem that way? Any stories of anyone getting screwed recently (like, 50 cases, all blues)?


----------



## Makki

Today sold my Bayonet Ultraviolet. Still not sure about is it hot or not


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If it's your dream knife, keep it, otherwise sell/trade it.
> 
> What is with the luck nowadays? Have Valve tweaked the odds of case opening, or does it just seem that way? Any stories of anyone getting screwed recently (like, 50 cases, all blues)?


I dunno, but I rarely open up cases. Occasionally I'll open up one or two, but for the most part I just sell the cases. At this point though, I've pretty much finished off my inventory and don't really have a desire to waste my money on cases. Although, I'd still like to open up a knife, even if it was a Gut Safari Mesh BS. =/


----------



## Zeek

I was never one to open up cases. Ever since I started playing a friend told me it was just a waste of money. Maybe I'd get lucky but we all know we waste more than we gain. But I now see everyone getting extremely lucky over here and I feel like swapping out these falchion keys from chromas and praying to gaben so I could get myself a doppler or something


----------



## fragamemnon

I've decided that I want a MW Vulcan, a FN Detour and a P2 Doppler.









Maybe a Pink DDPAT or ****-Boom! AWP too.
Anyone trading any of these?

On-topic: Two ties and a barely won match since the promotion. Seriously? haha


----------



## HPE1000

Someone I play with opened a factory new stattrak hyper beast m4a1-s last week. I don't think he opens many cases. Just got lucky.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/15401-dreamhack-austin-announced

DreamHack Austin Texas. Nice!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Calluml24*
> 
> Only gone an opened up a Bayonet Tiger tooth!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 15 crates opened to receive it - Sell or keep?!
> 
> 
> 
> If it's your dream knife, keep it, otherwise sell/trade it.
> 
> What is with the luck nowadays? Have Valve tweaked the odds of case opening, or does it just seem that way? Any stories of anyone getting screwed recently (like, 50 cases, all blues)?
Click to expand...

My friend opened around 30 cases last night and the best he got was an AK47 redline field tested.


----------



## wes1099

Just got flying one deag'd for a tie by a player with 9 hp. Man am I salty about that one...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Just got flying one deag'd for a tie by a player with 9 hp. Man am I salty about that one...


Think about the other guy having the best feeling in the world


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Just got flying one deag'd for a tie by a player with 9 hp. Man am I salty about that one...
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the other guy having the best feeling in the world
Click to expand...

Or maybe he's a complete and total noob and he doesn't understand the amount of luck that comes with hitting anything while jumping or running forward.


----------



## killuchen

Do you guys have raw mouse input on or off? I noticed my aim/reaction is smoother since turning it on


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Or maybe he's a complete and total noob and he doesn't understand the amount of luck that comes with hitting anything while jumping or running forward.


Exactly that. He was some 100 hour noob playing on a mac queuing with friends....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/15401-dreamhack-austin-announced
> 
> DreamHack Austin Texas. Nice!


I hope the ventilation and cooling is sufficient at this event, otherwise Fnatic and NIP are going to melt.









Also, looking at getting a new mouse, any recommendations? Was looking at the Steelseries Rival, but I'm open to other suggestions.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hope the ventilation and cooling is sufficient at this event, otherwise Fnatic and NIP are going to melt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, looking at getting a new mouse, any recommendations? Was looking at the Steelseries Rival, but I'm open to other suggestions.


Rival is quite big and because of that it is good ofnly for palm grip. Also some batches (or parts, or share, or what is that word in englishs) of Rivals has big quality issues, but mine hasn't. But in general it's near perfect.

Also Logitech G402 has tons of positive reviews, but it's shape, mmm, for me it seems wierd.

I heared zowie released new mouse lineup.


----------



## Paradigm84

A bigger mouse wouldn't be an issue, the Naos 5000 I have at the moment is a fairly big mouse for palm grip, but it's just time to replace it, thanks for the info, I'll check out the new Zowie mice also.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hope the ventilation and cooling is sufficient at this event, otherwise Fnatic and NIP are going to melt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, looking at getting a new mouse, any recommendations? Was looking at the Steelseries Rival, but I'm open to other suggestions.


I would get a deathadder or a Roccat kine XTD optical. Intellimouse is good too but people always hate on the 125hz and it is stuck at 400 dpi. I have had both the deathadder and Roccat kone XTD optical and they are both great. The zowie mice are okay but they charge a lot considering the extremely basic features. The zowie mice are also known to have scroll wheel issues which are still present in the newer ones (according to a on reviews and the OCN threads about them). However, my brother had a zowie mouse and he loved it and never had any issues so I guess the experience may vary.


----------



## Makki

I tried last time solo queue. 5-man stack with almost everyone had 70h played. Their leader had something like 40-10 stats. GG Volvo


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> I tried last time solo queue. 5-man stack with almost everyone had 70h played. Their leader had something like 40-10 stats. GG Volvo


At what rank?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Do you guys have raw mouse input on or off? I noticed my aim/reaction is smoother since turning it on


I recently turned it off b/c I noticed that my aim was better with it off, for some reason.

BTW how do you guys develop game sense/ situational awareness? I just reached LEM and I'm getting outplayed and out positioned a lot more than I use to.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Do you guys have raw mouse input on or off? I noticed my aim/reaction is smoother since turning it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently turned it off b/c I noticed that my aim was better with it off, for some reason.
> 
> BTW how do you guys develop game sense/ situational awareness? I just reached LEM and I'm getting outplayed and out positioned a lot more than I use to.
Click to expand...

That's very complicated.

Try to take a quick look at the minimap once every 5-10 seconds; if you hear shots/see activity in the kill board, immediately look at the map to see the enemy's position, or where their defense/offense is weakened (or rely on communication). You should be able to quickly assess his options, and, depending on where you're heading, where he might be if he starts moving in your direction; also where he's most likely to go (consider whether they have seen your bomb carrier if you play T-side, or if they know that your team knows where the bomb is).
Watch the round timer - it will help you judge whether you can play for time, a rotation to the other site is possible, or if he will have to stick on a plant/defuse.

Build a mental map of their positions, it often helps you decide which angles/areas they have covered better and avoid them. Knowing your enemy helps too.
Pay serious attention to the second and fourth rounds (or, if they are T-side and get a plant, third round) - this will help you grasp a bit of their play style.

Try to estimate their funds - whether they lose an AWP they bought, or picked up one they didn't buy; that way you can expect eco rushes or if it will be safe to peek a corner for info.

When you camp, don't pick the most common corners. For example, often moving a step or two away from a corner will help you survive pre-fires and sometimes give you a fraction of a second more to react before your enemy readjusts his crosshair.
Also setting up a crossfire with a teammate while defending an objective (and not only that) will make it easier to return a kill.

Regarding awesome plays - just keep your cool. If you end up clutching, don't freak out; instead, use it as your advantage. Often people in our brackets (I'm LEM too) who are up against a single enemy will get greedy and start playing aggressively or relax too much - it should be easy to at least get a frag or two before you push/save/die.


----------



## chemicalfan

Devilwalk for Luminosity! Pretty nuts


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> At what rank?


Mge. They was DMG, 2x MG1 and 2x MG2.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A bigger mouse wouldn't be an issue, the Naos 5000 I have at the moment is a fairly big mouse for palm grip, but it's just time to replace it, thanks for the info, I'll check out the new Zowie mice also.


I like my NAOS 7000 and G502


----------



## Paradigm84

The G502 looks interesting, but I don't think I'd get the Naos 7000 as I'm not sure I want a mouse that completely fills my hand anymore.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The G502 looks interesting, but I don't think I'd get the Naos 7000 as I'm not sure I want a mouse that completely fills my hand anymore.


I'm currently trying to decide between using my DA 2013 and Rival. Make sure that you are definitely a palm grip player, though for a SS Rival. My hand is 21cm from middle finger to palm base, so I have rather large hands. Even at that, I'm still unsure whether or not I like the lighter weight and a bit more 'versatility' with the DA2013, or if I like that 'true' comfort he Rival offers me. Me being so indecisive and psyching myself out about mouses has really held my game back. I think I need to pick one and just sell/give away the others so I'm not tempted to do it. It's really mentally draining trying to blame what's my own fault on what mouse I'm using







.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide between using my DA 2013 and Rival. Make sure that you are definitely a palm grip player, though for a SS Rival. My hand is 21cm from middle finger to palm base, so I have rather large hands. Even at that, I'm still unsure whether or not I like the lighter weight and a bit more 'versatility' with the DA2013, or if I like that 'true' comfort he Rival offers me. Me being so indecisive and psyching myself out about mouses has really held my game back. I think I need to pick one and just sell/give away the others so I'm not tempted to do it. It's really mentally draining trying to blame what's my own fault on what mouse I'm using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What about Asus ROG Gladius?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide between using my DA 2013 and Rival. Make sure that you are definitely a palm grip player, though for a SS Rival. My hand is 21cm from middle finger to palm base, so I have rather large hands. Even at that, I'm still unsure whether or not I like the lighter weight and a bit more 'versatility' with the DA2013, or if I like that 'true' comfort he Rival offers me. Me being so indecisive and psyching myself out about mouses has really held my game back. I think I need to pick one and just sell/give away the others so I'm not tempted to do it. It's really mentally draining trying to blame what's my own fault on what mouse I'm using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm definitely a palm grip player, I hold my mouse with all of my palm, pinkie, ring finger and thumb, if anything the Rival looks less wide than the Naos mice.

EDIT - I was trying to find a comparison between the Rival and the Naos mice and ended up finding an old post of mine:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I have a Naos 5000 and find the shape to be very comfortable, the rear left side doesn't bulge out at the back as much as on the Rival.
> 
> It's also worth noting that the Rival has a thinner profile in the middle, whereas on the Naos your thumb will be out further to accomodate for the wider mouse, so you shouldn't get the left side digging into your palm.


So maybe the Rival wouldn't be a good choice.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> What about Asus ROG Gladius?


Unfortunately, I'm unfamiliar with that mouse, nor do I know anywhere that even stocks it locally







.

The mice I've tried recently:

Corsair M65 RGB (laser)
Steelseries Kinzu V2 (and V2 Pro)
DA2013
SS Rival

The only thing I'm still a bit eager to try is Logitech's G502, but as I said earlier, I'm trying to shy away from this current mouse addiction I seem to have going for me. I have really fond memories of my old MX518.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm definitely a palm grip player, I hold my mouse with all of my palm, pinkie, ring finger and thumb, if anything the Rival looks less wide than the Naos mice.
> 
> EDIT - I was trying to find a comparison between the Rival and the Naos mice and ended up finding an old post of mine:
> So maybe the Rival wouldn't be a good choice.


Yeah, it is thinner, which was weird, but it's also taller. Because of that, my clickin' fingers don't hang off like on the DA2013







.

EDIT:

Also, I should add this:

Even though the Rival is heavier than the DA2013 (by about 25g I believe), it's not noticeable to me as I feel it's VERY well evenly distributed across the mouse. That can ruin a mouse for me---being back heavy is a terrible quality in a mouse, IMO.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm unfamiliar with that mouse, nor do I know anywhere that even stocks it locally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The mice I've tried recently:
> 
> Corsair M65 RGB (laser)
> Steelseries Kinzu V2 (and V2 Pro)
> DA2013
> SS Rival
> 
> The only thing I'm still a bit eager to try is Logitech's G502, but as I said earlier, I'm trying to shy away from this current mouse addiction I seem to have going for me. I have really fond memories of my old MX518.
> Yeah, it is thinner, which was weird, but it's also taller. Because of that, my clickin' fingers don't hang off like on the DA2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also, I should add this:
> 
> Even though the Rival is heavier than the DA2013 (by about 25g I believe), it's not noticeable to me as I feel it's VERY well evenly distributed across the mouse. That can ruin a mouse for me---being back heavy is a terrible quality in a mouse, IMO.


Rival is ~108 g and DA13 is ~105 g.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> What about Asus ROG Gladius?


The only reason I didn't buy a gladius is because the mouse buttons rattle since they are separate pieces from the rest of the casing.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm definitely a palm grip player, I hold my mouse with all of my palm, pinkie, ring finger and thumb, if anything the Rival looks less wide than the Naos mice.
> 
> EDIT - I was trying to find a comparison between the Rival and the Naos mice and ended up finding an old post of mine:
> So maybe the Rival wouldn't be a good choice.


I am not sure if you would care, but the buttons on the rival feel kinda squishy since it uses some cheap omron switch clones. The side grips on the rival also wear down really fast.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Rival is ~108 g and DA13 is ~105 g.


Where are you finding the 108g number? Everywhere I've seen has the 128g for a weight. I don't have a scale in my house outside of a an actual human scale.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am not sure if you would care, but the buttons on the rival feel kinda squishy since it uses some cheap omron switch clones. The side grips on the rival also wear down really fast.


I do wish the buttons were more similar to the Kinzu V2 as those are some great, and VERY clicky buttons. The side buttons are the bigger complaint, IMO, though. They're a bit mushy, but I think it's more mushy because of the design. It's still a nice 'click', but I think potentially where the switch is placed in comparison with the actual button cover may be the reason for that.

However, I think the side grips are worlds ahead of the DA2013. I have yet to try "Logi's" (#techmeansnothing) lineup, though. It's very pronounced and very grippy for me. I have read a review where someone said it makes the mouse feel a little bit 'detached', and I somewhat agree. But this is me being very critical of a great mouse. I strongly consider the DA2013 and Rival to be two great gaming mice. Both have great sensors for low sensitivity, and I've yet to have one malfunction on me. It's really dependent on the shape, and what fits one's hands better.

EDIT:

Apparently the rubber side grip issue has been fixed--might be why I like the side grips so much:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2rpo3z/did_they_fix_the_dam


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Where are you finding the 108g number? Everywhere I've seen has the 128g for a weight. I don't have a scale in my house outside of a an actual human scale.


Just search here on OCN, I've seen at least 2-3 people that proved it on a scale.

Edit: First thread when I searched for "Rival", http://cdn.overclock.net/4/41/41794574_DSC00143.jpeg


----------



## Paradigm84

Hmm, maybe I'll end up getting a new Naos then.


----------



## Makki

Stacked up with few friends today. Oh boy, i was on fire


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone else here surf or kz? I just got back into surfing and it is super addicting. I think it might even help improve my movement in competitive matches too since it gives a better understanding of how the movement mechanics work.


----------



## Paradigm84

You're going to end up being that guy that bunny hops around my bullets and then zeus-es me in the face, aren't you?


----------



## LDV617

Aim training and aim
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone else here surf or kz? I just got back into surfing and it is super addicting. I think it might even help improve my movement in competitive matches too since it gives a better understanding of how the movement mechanics work.


I KZ and Surf everyday as part of my training/warm-up. Definitely helps in more ways than people think..

Helps understand movement mechanics, but also helps muscle memory for swipes / mouse movement. Make sure not to change your sens when you surf/kz









I could type for hours about the benefits of improving your movement in CSGO, but my friends are in TS waiting for me to login xD


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Aim training and aim
> I KZ and Surf everyday as part of my training/warm-up. Definitely helps in more ways than people think..
> 
> Helps understand movement mechanics, but also helps muscle memory for swipes / mouse movement. Make sure not to change your sens when you surf/kz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could type for hours about the benefits of improving your movement in CSGO, but my friends are in TS waiting for me to login xD


Finally beat surf_beginner, but can't beat Stage 18 on surf_rookie, although it's my first week surfing, I should be able to beat surf_rookie, and it drives me nuts. In other news: "Fixed smoke rendering exploits that were possible when running certain video capture applications."

Yet they don't fix previous updates that caused smoke grenades to drop FPS by 50%.. Even the ESL/ESEA broadcast PC got extremely choppy with a smoke grenade on the screen..


----------



## dmasteR

*Release Notes for 7/9/2015*

*[ MISC ]*

- Fixed smoke rendering exploits that were possible when running certain video capture applications.
- Fixed rare issues when equipping the same loadout item for both teams.
- Fixed an issue where the list of tournament matches would not refresh.
- Added official game servers cluster in Atlanta.

*[ SOUNDS ]*

- Added new carpet footstep sounds.
- Tweaked sounds of suits when running to synchronize with footsteps.

*[ MAPS ]*

*-Overpass*

-Made first train event predictable, train will start 10 seconds after Ts leave their spawn tunnel
-Implemented area sound for train, can now use sound reliably throughout B site to hide grenade sounds, footsteps etc.
-Fixed a see-through texture near Bombsite A towards upper park

*-Dust II*

*-Fixed 30 exotic spots where C4 could get stuck*


----------



## chemicalfan

Looks like Valve do listen to the players (and 3kliksphillip)


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Looks like Valve do listen to the players (and 3kliksphillip)


Pro players & Big Names*


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Pro players & Big Names*


And front page of Reddit posts.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> And front page of Reddit posts.


Sometimes, yeah. But if a Pro Player tweets them about something, they get on it right away.


----------



## agsz

inb4 scout is fixed:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618968629179232257


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *Release Notes for 7/9/2015*
> 
> *[ MISC ]*
> 
> - Fixed smoke rendering exploits that were possible when running certain video capture applications.
> - Fixed rare issues when equipping the same loadout item for both teams.
> - Fixed an issue where the list of tournament matches would not refresh.
> - *Added official game servers cluster in Atlanta.*
> 
> *[ SOUNDS ]*
> 
> - Added new carpet footstep sounds.
> - Tweaked sounds of suits when running to synchronize with footsteps.
> 
> *[ MAPS ]*
> 
> *-Overpass*
> 
> -Made first train event predictable, train will start 10 seconds after Ts leave their spawn tunnel
> -Implemented area sound for train, can now use sound reliably throughout B site to hide grenade sounds, footsteps etc.
> -Fixed a see-through texture near Bombsite A towards upper park
> 
> *-Dust II*
> 
> *-Fixed 30 exotic spots where C4 could get stuck*


Inb4 I get 5 ping now.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone else here surf or kz? I just got back into surfing and it is super addicting. I think it might even help improve my movement in competitive matches too since it gives a better understanding of how the movement mechanics work.


I'm super into KZ. i find it's much more beneficial to in game movement than surf. but that may be a matter of opinion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *Release Notes for 7/9/2015*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *[ MISC ]*
> 
> - Fixed smoke rendering exploits that were possible when running certain video capture applications.
> - Fixed rare issues when equipping the same loadout item for both teams.
> - Fixed an issue where the list of tournament matches would not refresh.
> - Added official game servers cluster in Atlanta.
> 
> *[ SOUNDS ]*
> 
> - Added new carpet footstep sounds.
> - Tweaked sounds of suits when running to synchronize with footsteps.
> 
> *[ MAPS ]*
> 
> *-Overpass*
> 
> -Made first train event predictable, train will start 10 seconds after Ts leave their spawn tunnel
> -Implemented area sound for train, can now use sound reliably throughout B site to hide grenade sounds, footsteps etc.
> -Fixed a see-through texture near Bombsite A towards upper park
> 
> *-Dust II*
> 
> *-Fixed 30 exotic spots where C4 could get stuck*


I didn't even think about using the train sounds to hide footsteps. now that i know i might take advantage of it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Looks like Valve do listen to the players (and 3kliksphillip)


They've always listened to pro players. Modern train wouldn't be the same without input from adreN and some other big name.
And yes, they listen to popular youtube stars as well. mostly when said player uploads a video about a game breaking bug like sparkles did a few weeks ago


----------



## lolllll117

One of my friends told me he got a bravo case as a drop. I thought those things stopped dropping in game a long time ago. either way i just traded him for it yesterday.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *Release Notes for 7/9/2015*
> 
> *[ MISC ]*
> 
> - Fixed smoke rendering exploits that were possible when running certain video capture applications.
> - Fixed rare issues when equipping the same loadout item for both teams.
> - Fixed an issue where the list of tournament matches would not refresh.
> - Added official game servers cluster in Atlanta.
> 
> *[ SOUNDS ]*
> 
> - Added new carpet footstep sounds.
> - Tweaked sounds of suits when running to synchronize with footsteps.
> 
> *[ MAPS ]*
> 
> *-Overpass*
> 
> -Made first train event predictable, train will start 10 seconds after Ts leave their spawn tunnel
> -Implemented area sound for train, can now use sound reliably throughout B site to hide grenade sounds, footsteps etc.
> -Fixed a see-through texture near Bombsite A towards upper park
> 
> *-Dust II*
> 
> *-Fixed 30 exotic spots where C4 could get stuck*


Not going to lie, but I am pretty sad about those dust 2 fixes. I enjoy getting the bomb stuck as a joke when I am destroying on T side on my alt account (alt account t is for playing with silver friends that are never serious in the first place) ...


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Yo, guys how you doin? Anyone have try the matchmaking server tool thing?

is it okay? vac free?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Yo, guys how you doin? Anyone have try the matchmaking server tool thing?
> 
> is it okay? vac free?


It's just blocking specific IP ranges in Windows Firewall. It's pretty much the definition of a VAC safe program. I've been using it for a month or so now.


----------



## sepheroth003

I got drunk and was playing some missions last night. I noticed if I was searching for a match and clicked the X to close it (because I forgot to unequip the CZ many times) my mouse would completely disappear. I couldn't figure out how to get it back without closing CS and opening it again.


----------



## el gappo

Lets hear your picks for the ESWC group stage guys! Should be fun.


16:00







*Cloud9*vs.







BorealGroup ABO116:00







FlipSid3vs.







*Keyd Stars*Group ABO116:00







*NiP*vs.







QeeYouGroup BBO116:00







*Liquid*vs.







LDLC WhiteGroup BBO117:30







*Cloud9*vs.







Keyd StarsGroup ABO117:30







Borealvs.







*FlipSid3*Group ABO117:30







*NiP*vs.







LiquidGroup BBO117:30







QeeYouvs.







*LDLC White*Group BBO119:00







*Cloud9*vs.







FlipSid3Group ABO119:00







*Keyd Stars*vs.







BorealGroup ABO119:00







*NiP*vs.







LDLC WhiteGroup BBO119:00







*Liquid*vs.







QeeYouGroup BBO121:30







*Na`Vi*vs.







SKGroup CBO121:30







*Titan*vs.







LuminosityGroup CBO121:30







*EnVyUs*vs.







BravadoGroup DBO121:30







CLGvs.







*Renegades*Group DBO123:00







*Na`Vi*vs.







TitanGroup CBO123:00







SKvs.







*Luminosity*Group CBO123:00







EnVyUsvs.







*Renegades*Group DBO123:00







Bravadovs.







*CLG*Group DBO100:30







*Na`Vi*vs.







LuminosityGroup CBO100:30







*Titan*vs.







SKGroup CBO100:30







*EnVyUs*vs.







CLGGroup DBO100:30







*Renegades*vs.







BravadoGroup DBO1

HLTV Viewers Guide http://www.hltv.org/news/15408-eswc-2015-viewers-guide


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Just search here on OCN, I've seen at least 2-3 people that proved it on a scale.
> 
> Edit: First thread when I searched for "Rival", http://cdn.overclock.net/4/41/41794574_DSC00143.jpeg


Ah, my Google skills failed me then. I never felt it was that much heavier, but figured the distribution was just done well. That's good to know. You'd think SS would show the two weights, either way (w/ cord and w/o cord).


----------



## sepheroth003

I actually agree with all your picks but two.

I'm taking FliSid3 over Keyd and ENVY over Renegades. I feel the FlipSid3 one is a pretty big gamble but I feel pretty good about the ENVY pick.

I just recently got into watching these events, went back and watched ESL One Katowice 2015 and now I'm watching Cologne 2014. Looking forward to seeing ESWC.


16:00








*Cloud9*vs.








BorealGroup ABO116:00








FlipSid3vs.








*Keyd Stars*Group ABO116:00








*NiP*vs.








QeeYouGroup BBO116:00








*Liquid*vs.








LDLC WhiteGroup BBO117:30








*Cloud9*vs.








Keyd StarsGroup ABO117:30








Borealvs.








*FlipSid3*Group ABO117:30








*NiP*vs.








LiquidGroup BBO117:30








QeeYouvs.








*LDLC White*Group BBO119:00








*Cloud9*vs.








FlipSid3Group ABO119:00








*Keyd Stars*vs.








BorealGroup ABO119:00








*NiP*vs.








LDLC WhiteGroup BBO119:00








*Liquid*vs.








QeeYouGroup BBO121:30








*Na`Vi*vs.








SKGroup CBO121:30








*Titan*vs.








LuminosityGroup CBO121:30








*EnVyUs*vs.








BravadoGroup DBO121:30








CLGvs.








*Renegades*Group DBO123:00








*Na`Vi*vs.








TitanGroup CBO123:00








SKvs.








*Luminosity*Group CBO123:00








*EnVyUs*vs.








RenegadesGroup DBO123:00








Bravadovs.








*CLG*Group DBO100:30








*Na`Vi*vs.








LuminosityGroup CBO100:30








*Titan*vs.








SKGroup CBO100:30








*EnVyUs*vs.








CLGGroup DBO100:30








*Renegades*vs.








BravadoGroup DBO1

/edit Changed my mind on FlipSid3. Didn't see Worldedit isn't going to make it and they have Hiko as a stand in.


----------



## Wezzor

Damn!
A lot of games today.


----------



## chemicalfan

Be aware watching old games, that form changes regularly - additionally, there have been a couple of metagame shifts in that time too. Cologne 2014 and the present, are quite different situations. TSM were dignitas back then, and they weren't all that (around VP level), but now they've got their act together.

I think it's interesting that NaVi are being touted as favourites to win ESWC. I think it'll depend on what shox can bring to the table, and Happy to a lesser extent. BO1s can be dodgy though, you only have to look at last weekend for that. I actually thought Gfinity Spring Masters II had the best format, with the BO2 groups feeding into BO3 semis with a BO5 final. Although it is a lot of CS to cram into one day (1 x BO3 & 1 x BO5)


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just wondering if anyone has a stattrak case hardened ak47 they are willing to trade? let me know of the rough price of it as i can trade a knife 

a in game screen shot would be nice too (i can do the same)


----------



## chemicalfan

What wear is your AK? A few screenshots showing both sides of it would really help, as value can change a lot depending on pattern.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What wear is your AK? A few screenshots showing both sides of it would really help, as value can change a lot depending on pattern.


no im after an AK case hardened as i miss my old one


----------



## chemicalfan

Ah, sorry misunderstood you. My points about value still apply - you're looking at 30 keys as a minimum, for a battle scarred one (30 keys ~ $75). It's over 50 keys for a MW one, and that's before you start factoring pattern into the mix. Zemco here is a bit of a whiz with CH prices, sure he'll be here at some point


----------



## semencmoz

prediction if everyone will play they full strength:
1) envy 2) navi 3) Titan (current full strength, if Kenny and apex will play their form 6 months ago, they will winn, but it's unlikely) 4) nip 5) c9 6)keyd
but more likely NA teams will take top places due to long travels of EU teams.

btw heared rumors of incoming french shuffle. don't think it is legit, since next major is in a month, but if it will happen, I wish Happy will be in a best team. <3 Happy and his sick silver pushes and lurks. Him and kio are top performers for envy this year despite having Shox.


----------



## chemicalfan

To be honest, none of NV have played bad this year, even Smithz has improved compared to last year (especially with rifles). But shox wasn't firing last weekend, and it really showed. If he's off form again, I don't see them winning ESWC, in fact they may not even make the final.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Be aware watching old games, that form changes regularly - additionally, there have been a couple of metagame shifts in that time too. Cologne 2014 and the present, are quite different situations. TSM were dignitas back then, and they weren't all that (around VP level), but now they've got their act together.


Ya I've noticed a lot of teams changed members. Cobble was way different back then as well.

I've only been playing again for about a month (after a ~4yr break). Playing every night now. After my initial 10 placement matches I was placed at DMG, I have since lost that rank and have stayed at MGE (double ak?). I drink too much when I play to keep my rank up.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You're going to end up being that guy that bunny hops around my bullets and then zeus-es me in the face, aren't you?


That happened to me in MM a few days ago and man was it annoying...


----------



## Zeek

I'm also that guy that likes to bhop around and weapon switch all the time. It honestly messes me up more than helps but it's such a bad habit of mine /:


----------



## dmasteR

How can you run a large tournament like ESWC and not have good computers?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619530311223914496
Delays have been absolutely insane, tons of PC issues. ESWC can never run a half decent tournament....


----------



## snow cakes

i bought it to try it out, I was a huge CSS player, (played cal).... i was so disappointed that I uninstalled steam


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How can you run a large tournament like ESWC and not have good computers?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619530311223914496
> Delays have been absolutely insane, tons of PC issues. ESWC can never run a half decent tournament....


That's quite pathetic. Do you have the specs anywhere?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> That's quite pathetic. Do you have the specs anywhere?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619577297914490884
I would hardly consider a 750ti even mid range... When I think of Mid Range, I think of GTX 970, 290X, 290, GTX 770, etc etc. Not a 750ti....


----------



## Paradigm84

Hopefully a year from now, problems like these will be a thing of the past. They need to make a checklist of things to get right and make sure all of those are done, e.g.


Great internet connection
Lots of desk space
Fast computers
Sound isolated booths (with air conditioning).
Appropriate volume levels for in-game and commentators
NO BO1 MATCHES
etc


----------



## AcEsSalvation

750Ti? I would have used at least a 770 in those. Maybe a 760 when all settings turned down. But, I think having an unlocked chip above 4.0GHz would have been optimal. I see how much my CPU/GPU get pushed in games, but I have everything maxed. If I turned off AA/AF, I know I would be riding CPU bound the entire time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hopefully a year from now, problems like these will be a thing of the past. They need to make a checklist of things to get right and make sure all of those are done, e.g.
> 
> 
> Great internet connection
> Lots of desk space
> Fast computers
> *Sound isolated booths (with air conditioning).*
> *Appropriate volume levels for in-game and commentators*
> *NO BO1 MATCHES*
> etc


Nice list. Bolded my main issues. Pop filters for commentators and make sure the players are happy.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619577297914490884
> I would hardly consider a 750ti even mid range... When I think of Mid Range, I think of GTX 970, 290X, 290, GTX 770, etc etc. Not a 750ti....


LOL, the LAN I'll be competing in tomorrow will even have 760's in their pc's and it's just a local lan center running a tournament. What a joke

It's at eBash in Indianapolis if anyone is interested. It will be streamed supposedly and we should be starting at noon.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> LOL, the LAN I'll be competing in tomorrow will even have 760's in their pc's and it's just a local lan center running a tournament. What a joke
> 
> It's at eBash in Indianapolis if anyone is interested. It will be streamed supposedly and we should be starting at noon.


I'd like a stream link if you can!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> That's quite pathetic. Do you have the specs anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619577297914490884
> I would hardly consider a 750ti even mid range... When I think of Mid Range, I think of GTX 970, 290X, 290, GTX 770, etc etc. Not a 750ti....
Click to expand...











my 660ti can do a consistent 1080p at 60fps


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619577297914490884%5B%2FURL


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> That's quite pathetic. Do you have the specs anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619577297914490884
> I would hardly consider a 750ti even mid range... When I think of Mid Range, I think of GTX 970, 290X, 290, GTX 770, etc etc. Not a 750ti....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 660ti can do a consistent 1080p at 60fps
Click to expand...

Yea, a 640 does fairly well on lower resolutions. This game is really heavy on both CPU/GPU, but lowering AA/AF makes it fairly light on GPU. I think I've heard that a lot of pro and semi-pro players don't like playing with AA on. Something about it makes aiming harder at distances I think.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> That's quite pathetic. Do you have the specs anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619577297914490884
> I would hardly consider a 750ti even mid range... When I think of Mid Range, I think of GTX 970, 290X, 290, GTX 770, etc etc. Not a 750ti....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 660ti can do a consistent 1080p at 60fps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, a 640 does fairly well on lower resolutions. This game is really heavy on both CPU/GPU, but lowering AA/AF makes it fairly light on GPU. I think I've heard that a lot of pro and semi-pro players don't like playing with AA on. Something about it makes aiming harder at distances I think.
Click to expand...

This game is heavy on CPU no matter what you do, GPU has almost 0 effect unless you're using a 750Ti, equivalent, or lower. I don't feel like this was a fault on Microbytes part though, the guys running ESWC probably just went with the cheapest they could get.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

To be fair about that GPU part, when I have my framerate limit set to 12FPS via Precision X and all settings maxed out, I get my 120FPS, but both CPU and GPU are above 90% most of the time. It is capable of maxing out my entire rig, but like I said - I think a lot of players don't play with settings maxed, so they mainly see CPU bound scenarios. That is why if I were to ever build rigs for CS:GO, I would only used unlocked SKUs. It is easy to max out the CPU, and is most definitely the priority for CS:GO. Especially for pro games.

I notice quite a few players will play on their monitors in 4:3 at 1440*1080, which is only about a third less pixels, but that does make it much easier for GPUs as well.

i understand what you are saying. CPU is a must, which I agree. But GPU _can_ get taxed as well.


----------



## wes1099

My 970 has no issue getting 200+ fps on 1680x1050 using Nvidia dsr set to 1.25. It basically runs slightly under the 16:10 equivalent of 1440p then scales it back down to native. My csgo settings are all high except the shader detail because high shades makes it harder to see thru windows. I usually keep my fps capped at 100 though (60hz monitor so i can't tell difference between 100 and 120) because high framerates make my GPU squeal , and it seems to be more stable with capped fps.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This game is heavy on CPU no matter what you do, GPU has almost 0 effect unless you're using a 750Ti, equivalent, or lower. I don't feel like this was a fault on Microbytes part though, the guys running ESWC probably just went with the cheapest they could get.


Not quite. You see much lower frame rates especially when smokes are being deployed with a lower end GPU. I also definitely get a higher average FPS running around in a empty map as well with a higher end GPU.

the whole CS:GO is CPU heavy is a huge misconception IMO.

Also, according to:
Quote:


> ESWC Official
> 14 hrs ·
> Big thank you to MicroBytes for providing top notch gaming PC's and monitors! ‪#‎mdj15‬ @esworldcup


Sounds more like MicroBytes used this as a opportunity to get their company name out there by providing free PC's.

Also, if you head over to: http://www.eswc.com/en/2015-montreal/live/csgo you'll notice every single one is a Sponsor for ESWC. Not to mention the tweet from MicroBytes was rather defensive.
Quote:


> MicroBytes Computers ‏@MicroBytesPCs 13h13 hours ago
> @javierapl12 @esworldcup @C9shroud Between the i5 4690, GTX750TI and VG248QE, they should handle it.


Quote:


> User Actions
> Follow
> 
> MicroBytes Computers
> ‏@MicroBytesPCs
> @cosalich @javierapl12 @esworldcup It`s a still current mid range card that came out last year.


"Mid Range" lol.


----------



## sepheroth003

I was confused ESWC was showing their standings over and over and FaceIT actually had the game playing...

Pretty impressed how FlipSid3 did even with the different languages between Hiko and the team.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> "Mid Range" lol.


AKA entry level.


----------



## funkmetal

Here's the link to the stream for the LAN in in today.


----------



## LDV617

144hz monitors are REALLY cheap right now on Ebay;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-VG248QE-144Hz-24-3D-Gaming-Monitor-/301685256027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463dd7af5b

there is a Qnix for cheaper, but it ONLY has DVI-D input.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> 144hz monitors are REALLY cheap right now on Ebay;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-VG248QE-144Hz-24-3D-Gaming-Monitor-/301685256027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463dd7af5b
> 
> there is a Qnix for cheaper, but it ONLY has DVI-D input.


I don't think it's worth it to buy a used VG248QE. Much rather get a new one considering it's not that much more. http://www.amazon.com/Asus-VG248QE-24-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436639675&sr=8-1&keywords=VG248QE

Also the VG248QE hits $230 every few months on places like B&H Photo.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't think it's worth it to buy a used VG248QE. Much rather get a new one considering it's not that much more. http://www.amazon.com/Asus-VG248QE-24-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436639675&sr=8-1&keywords=VG248QE
> 
> Also the VG248QE hits $230 every few months on places like B&H Photo.


I agree, I would prefer to get one new. However so many people I know don't have 144hz because they say it's too much. At this point anything under $200 is as good as your gonna get. The Qnix is ~170 with less features. Same with the Acer.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I agree, I would prefer to get one new. However so many people I know don't have 144hz because they say it's too much. At this point anything under $200 is as good as your gonna get. The Qnix is ~170 with less features. Same with the Acer.


What people simply forget, is that they hardly ever change out their monitor. Investing 40-60 bucks more is well worth.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I agree, I would prefer to get one new. However so many people I know don't have 144hz because they say it's too much. At this point anything under $200 is as good as your gonna get. The Qnix is ~170 with less features. Same with the Acer.
> 
> 
> 
> *What people simply forget, is that they hardly ever change out their monitor.* Investing 40-60 bucks more is well worth.
Click to expand...

This applies to me especially. Been using the same one since 2008, and see no reason to get a new one until this one dies.


----------



## Paradigm84

That's a good price, they're like $320 here.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's a good price, they're like $320 here.


You guys in the UK had a better alternative, although I don't think they sell it at the low price they did before. XL2411T, it's basically what the VG248QE is just branded as a BenQ.

EDIT: Yep looks like it's discontinued.

It was selling for £209.99 and averaged around £239.99 or so...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You guys in the UK had a better alternative, although I don't think they sell it at the low price they did before. XL2411T, it's basically what the VG248QE is just branded as a BenQ.
> 
> EDIT: Yep looks like it's discontinued.
> 
> It was selling for £209.99 and averaged around £239.99 or so...


Yeah, I might still be able to get one of those, failing that, I could just get a (relatively) cheap 144Hz monitor like this one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AOC-G2460PQU-Widescreen-Multimedia-Kensington/dp/B00C144AYK


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, I might still be able to get one of those, failing that, I could just get a (relatively) cheap 144Hz monitor like this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AOC-G2460PQU-Widescreen-Multimedia-Kensington/dp/B00C144AYK


I don't think something like the AOC is worth it though. You spend the vast majority of your time looking at your moment. I think it's a better investment to fork up a little more considering it's not something you'll replace for quite sometime.

ESWC is possibly the worst ran tournament of CS:GO history. I thought DelayCon (ClutchCon) was one of the worst ran tournaments, but ESWC this year definitely takes the cake.

Some really high quality computers at MicroBytesPC
Power outage only on certain computers


http://imgur.com/QcjpYRm

These chairs.....


http://imgur.com/QcjpYRm

Constant server issues
Stream Issues

The list just goes on and on and on. I never really liked ESWC events, especially for CS:GO since they used Daily Motion as their Streaming Service, but it only got worse.

Does anyone remember the ESWC that had dancers? LOL


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't think something like the AOC is worth it though. You spend the vast majority of your time looking at your moment. I think it's a better investment to fork up a little more considering it's not something you'll replace for quite sometime.


I assume you meant monitor instead of 'moment'?









And I guess I could save up, it's just that I already have a good main monitor, so I'm not sure spending $300+ on a monitor for essentially just CS:GO will be worth it.


----------



## Nenq

Hello.

Before I start I want to mention that I have already seen a mad lust envys topic !







So I have a siberia v2 and I have noticed that my mates can hear better than me in game (CS:GO) and here I am trying to get help. I really need introduction to stereo/studio/amp/dac/closed/open things







. What I've seen that open back is more suitable for gaming? I've been looking to ATH-AD700x but people were telling that they have some problems with comfort and those wings. Other headphones that took my eye was Beyerdynamics custom one pro, but they r closed back. What you thing guys? My budget: 150-170 euros, can pay to 200 if it's really worth the deal.

P.S Sorry for my english, it's not my native language.


----------



## semencmoz

those "tiny breaks", ehh. 20 minutes each minimum. hey, admins, it's nice that in montreal like 5pm, but here is almost 1am and last map nip-f3 ended up half an hour ago, and i wanted to watch some renegades before asleep.


----------



## Paradigm84

There doesn't exist a time where they can broadcast it live so everyone can watch it without having to stay up late or wake up early.


----------



## semencmoz

i understand, i'm just saying, that if they could just stay within schedule, or at least make brakes between the maps of 10 minutes or so, they could already be in last match.


----------



## Paradigm84

The way this event seems to be organised, we're lucky to have any games shown at all.


----------



## killuchen

Finally hit supreme! I'll probably lose within the next few days -_-


----------



## lolllll117

I haven't played competitive in over a month. i've just been so busy... and i don't really play solo either.


----------



## jameyscott

I need help guys. I have no clue what's going on, but I just can't aim lately. I dunno why. I'll warm up in TDM or a retake servers and do just fine but the second I get into competitive it's like someone has messed up all of my settings right before I start.

It's not nerves, because I've given up caring about MM rank.


----------



## lolllll117

spend some time with a deagle on an hs only server. that's what i do


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I need help guys. I have no clue what's going on, but I just can't aim lately. I dunno why. I'll warm up in TDM or a retake servers and do just fine but the second I get into competitive it's like someone has messed up all of my settings right before I start.
> 
> It's not nerves, because I've given up caring about MM rank.


Just take a break for a while. It sounds like you've lost motivation: go play some other games or read a book or something


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I need help guys. I have no clue what's going on, but I just can't aim lately. I dunno why. I'll warm up in TDM or a retake servers and do just fine but the second I get into competitive it's like someone has messed up all of my settings right before I start.
> 
> It's not nerves, because I've given up caring about MM rank.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Just take a break for a while. It sounds like you've lost motivation: go play some other games or read a book or something


Or buy a motorcycle. Worked for me.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I've found that if I get salty about a previous game or don't have motivation to go into a MM match, if I play a completely different game or just kinda take my mind off of it for a bit with a TV show to kinda reset myself.


----------



## jon666

Salty. Only hear that in Counterstrike, and that wasn't until six? months ago. What is the context behind it?


----------



## eBombzor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620262267527892992
There is a confirmed change incoming for nV... KennvS?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620262267527892992
> There is a confirmed change incoming for nV... KennvS?


More than that.

-Shox -Smithzz

+Apex +KennyS

EDIT: I'd like to mention that this change has been in the talks for weeks now.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> More than that.
> 
> -Shox -Smithzz
> 
> +Apex +KennyS
> 
> EDIT: I'd like to mention that this change has been in the talks for weeks now.


I saw comment on HLTV, that NV voted off smithzz and shox his best friend and he desided leave with him?
because in terms of average skill, i wouldn't say it will change much.

apex when he is on fire has similar skill to shox, but i think it's like with smithzz - he was on fire for like 2 months in last year and in general shox is somwhat better :/


----------



## Robin Nio

You guys betted anything on C9 vs Na'vi? I'm thinking of betting on C9 atm but not sure yet. Had alot of luck in the past with the underdog team.


----------



## DizzlePro

i wanna see shox & KennyS on the same team but i doubt it would happen

for example

VeryGames -Kennys +shox
Titan -shox +kennyS

During the french shuffle last year Titan were gonna -scream & Ex6tenz but kennys didn't want to leave Ex6tenz









if anything

nV should just -Smithz +KennyS
Smithz goes to coach role


----------



## Wezzor

What do you guys think?
Will c9 är NaVi win it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i wanna see shox & KennyS on the same team but i doubt it would happen
> 
> for example
> 
> VeryGames -Kennys +shox
> Titan -shox +kennyS
> 
> During the french shuffle last year Titan were gonna -scream & Ex6tenz but kennys didn't want to leave Ex6tenz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anything
> 
> nV should just -Smithz +KennyS
> Smithz goes to coach role


Meet:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> More than that.
> 
> -Shox -Smithzz
> 
> +Apex +KennyS
> 
> EDIT: I'd like to mention that this change has been in the talks for weeks now.


----------



## Makki

I love this caster! Rahim 'Babam'


----------



## Paradigm84

The background music, a recorder playing the Titanic theme horribly, is hilarious.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this caster! Rahim 'Babam'


This is too good


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The background music, a recorder playing the Titanic theme horribly, is hilarious.


All these Babams and Kukus. That Drunken Russian Titanic theme was nice too


----------



## mylilpony

so since i am currently hating the patch for my main game (dota 2) ive been playing more CS Go. Two things.

1) I need a friend to do the co-op challenges in the operation bloodhound books. Anyone interested? Also, if you're an active competitive player id love to get some tips/advice for competitive play if you're around my skill level or better

2) I need to get better at competitive . I have 9 calibration games won and I'm mostly going against Master Guardian Elite/Distinguished Master Guardian. One of my friends is legendary eagle master, any chance ill get to that mmr? (I have no idea how ELO works on csgo). Anything i need to read or look at or follow outside of the stuff on the first page of this post?


----------



## chemicalfan

Anyone see that seized clutch defuse ace in the final? I was literally watching it open mouthed, I'm sure HLTV will have a frag movie of it, if I can find it on YouTube I'll post the link up

Edit: Found it -



Not as amazing as live, but better than me, lol


----------



## fragamemnon

I just woke up to the weirdest dream of real-life CS:GO (apparently life and CS:GO were rendered on the same engine), a Karambit which was the objective I was supposed to protect (from bullies who, instead of bombing, chased me for the knife), and a chick that I wanted to propose to....by giving her the Karambit.

The action happened on Train, but there were more ladders and I had to use them.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I just woke up to the weirdest dream of real-life CS:GO (apparently life and CS:GO were rendered on the same engine), a Karambit which was the objective I was supposed to protect (from bullies who, instead of bombing, chased me for the knife), and a chick that I wanted to propose to....by giving her the Karambit.
> 
> The action happened on Train, but there were more ladders and I had to use them.


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLwut xD

Ranked up to SMFC finally :3


----------



## SheepMoose

Does dmastR still sell items?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I just woke up to the weirdest dream of real-life CS:GO (apparently life and CS:GO were rendered on the same engine), a Karambit which was the objective I was supposed to protect (from bullies who, instead of bombing, chased me for the knife), and a chick that I wanted to propose to....by giving her the Karambit.
> 
> The action happened on Train, but there were more ladders and I had to use them.


Dude, that was epic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLwut xD
> 
> Ranked up to SMFC finally :3


Road to Global Elite?


----------



## LDV617

Hit GE the other day ^^ forgot to post the screenshot here.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> 
> 
> Hit GE the other day ^^ forgot to post the screenshot here.


Congrats







I'm hoping I one day become consistent enough to rank up from Supreme.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I one day become consistent enough to rank up from Supreme.


We're on the same boat







I just get screwed by solo queuing all the time. Hey LDV we should queue sometime


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> 
> 
> Hit GE the other day ^^ forgot to post the screenshot here.


Gratz







I'm 1 rank away myself


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Does dmastR still sell items?


Steam guard screwed him over for the time being, so trading/selling items is out of the question.


----------



## altf4

Anyone has the same problem? It's so annoying, i have that problem for year already. I tried different resolutions native 4:3 etc etc, the lower resolution = more fps i get in the edge of the smoke, it's not like fps drop, it just caps by itself from example 1920x1080, 170fps 1600x900 230fps it's annoying because i can feel it whan ever i need to entry frag my mouse feels sluggish when i enter smoke or exit it.
EDIT find out something interesting i don't know if it's normal or not
GPU USAGE in the smoke edge: (it can go up to 100)


Can someone explain?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altf4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has the same problem? It's so annoying, i have that problem for year already. I tried different resolutions native 4:3 etc etc, the lower resolution = more fps i get in the edge of the smoke, it's not like fps drop, it just caps by itself from example 1920x1080, 170fps 1600x900 230fps it's annoying because i can feel it whan ever i need to entry frag my mouse feels sluggish when i enter smoke or exit it.
> EDIT find out something interesting i don't know if it's normal or not
> GPU USAGE in the smoke edge: (it can go up to 100)
> 
> Can someone explain?



It's CSGO, not you. Ever since an update about 8-10 months ago, smoke grenades drop FPS horribly. I get 300 fps constant on 1920x1080, until a smoke lands.


----------



## altf4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> 
> It's CSGO, not you. Ever since an update about 8-10 months ago, smoke grenades drop FPS horribly. I get 300 fps constant on 1920x1080, until a smoke lands.


We need reddit post on top of the page someone has to do something? this is not fair i can't play properly on native.


----------



## altf4

Sorry for second post miss clicked.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altf4*
> 
> We need reddit post on top of the page someone has to do something? this is not fair i can't play properly on native.


I've tried, recently n0thing from Cloud9 made a post regarding computers @ ESWC not being able to handle smoke grenades on 1920x1080, when in fact NVIDIA 750 Ti's were fine before the update affecting smoke grenades.


----------



## mylilpony

no one needs to do the co-op missions?


----------



## Paradigm84

You don't necessarily need someone with the same mission to complete it with you, any player will work.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> no one needs to do the co-op missions?


The missions in this operation are so unenjoyable I stopped doing them.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> no one needs to do the co-op missions?
> 
> 
> 
> The missions in this operation are so unenjoyable I stopped doing them.
Click to expand...

I still need to do one. the first one actually


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> no one needs to do the co-op missions?


What region are you? What rank (not that it matters much)?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Dude, that was epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road to Global Elite?


Hoping soon that mission will be complete. I'm getting more and more consistent with my play and it seems like when I try and strat call I always make the right calls that lead us to either a round that hurts the other teams economy badly or gets us a round win!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> 
> 
> Hit GE the other day ^^ forgot to post the screenshot here.


Congrats!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I still need to do one. the first one actually


Omg really? Lol I find the later ones past the silver coin get boring/annoying. I want to get my gold coin then be done with it.


----------



## Paradigm84

I've got all 18 stars, but I can't be bothered to do the few remaining non-necessary ones.


----------



## jameyscott

Sorry, haven't been on OCN in a little bit.

Thanks for the help guys. It seems I'm somewhat out of my slump. I've had a few good games recently. and I think I've picked up on my issue. I've been doing REALLY well recently with pistols and with SMGs, but my rifle game has been lacking. This is partially due to my aim and spray being off, but I've also noticed I've been moving too much in rifle rounds. I've been slowing down my game and been playing a lot better.

Also, does anyone have a p2k fire elemental MW that they would be willing to trade for a nice looking M4a4 Asiimov BS? p2k is worth like 2 cents more on market lol and trying to trade on CSGOLounge is... well it's CSGOLounge if you've been there you know what I mean.


----------



## Sikkamore

Did you guys see the video about Semphis admitting that he and his entire team were on adderall for the ESWC tourny in Montreal?

Friend posted it to my timeline on Facebook lol


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What region are you? What rank (not that it matters much)?


USE, I have one more win before I'm calibrated but everyone on my team is usually MGE or DMG. I haven't touched CSGO in 5 years so I decided to get back into it by buying the Operation bloodhound and going through the missions, which is why I've been playing competitive. I probably hurt my rating by doing this, especially since I haven't played a lot of the maps.


----------



## w35t

I sure hope the hot rod prices keep going up. I'm happy to say I grabbed mine for $100 XD


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Did you guys see the video about Semphis admitting that he and his entire team were on adderall for the ESWC tourny in Montreal?
> 
> Friend posted it to my timeline on Facebook lol


Yep and apparently most of the players in the pro scene use it as well.

http://www.hltv.org/n/15475

BTW, the nV change is confirmed now. Kenny and apex will be replacing shox and smithzz. However shox and smithzz aren't officially signed with Titan so they might seek younger, more promising teams.


----------



## Hefner

I just got owned. lol

A good friend of mine asked me to join her in a cs match. She sent me a TS server. Not thinking twice about it, i went on that server, and it installed a keylogger on my system which also automatically signed off my steam. Again not thinking twice about it, I entered my details to log in again. That's when I realized what was going on. I immediately removed the keylogger and reset my account password, but to no avail as it was already too late. My precious Bayonet Damascus Steel was gone!

I checked my friend's inventory and noticed that all her valuable items were also gone. She got hacked, and hackers used her account, to gain my trust, and hacked me as well. Ugh!!









160$ value down the drain, but lesson learned! That won't happen to me again. I had my trade e-mail verification turned off, so I probably won't be getting my knife back. Luckily I still had a few skins in OPskins & CSGOlounge, so I'm not completely broke. Time to start betting again to get my knife back.

Just posting my horrorstory for awareness. Take care folks!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Steam Guard


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> 160$ value down the drain, but lesson learned! That won't happen to me again. *I had my trade e-mail verification turned off*, so I probably won't be getting my knife back. Luckily I still had a few skins in OPskins & CSGOlounge, so I'm not completely broke. Time to start betting again to get my knife back.


But why


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> But why


Betting. Quite a hassle for a frequent better to verify every time.

I haven't been scammed in 10 years, I got cocky, when I turned it off I had thoughts along the lines of "that's not gonna happen to me anyways, I'm too smart for that"









Lesson learned! I aint even salty.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Betting. Quite a hassle for a frequent better to verify every time.
> 
> I haven't been scammed in 10 years, I got cocky, when I turned it off I had thoughts along the lines of "that's not gonna happen to me anyways, I'm too smart for that"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned! I aint even salty.


As someone who bets with over 10 accounts I still use Email Verification.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Steam Guard


Regular Steam Guard is useless as they can copy the SHSS file over to their computer.

To avoid this issue, make sure to use the 2step Steam Guard. Don't lose your recovery code like I did..


----------



## Zeek

I'm on lounge often myself. Like today I swear I've sent over 100 trade offers and I still have verification on. I'm not one to risk it even though my inventory isn't even much anymore since I lost most of it betting









Good luck with betting and making it back up though


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> As someone who bets with over 10 accounts I still use Email Verification.
> Regular Steam Guard is useless as they can copy the SHSS file over to their computer.
> 
> To avoid this issue, make sure to use the 2step Steam Guard. Don't lose your recovery code like I did..


2 step, is that the mobile app thing?

Side note - I'll jump on the bandwagon and see if any EU players want to add me for the Guardian missions. Pain in the ass there's no soloQ for them


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 2 step, is that the mobile app thing?
> 
> Side note - I'll jump on the bandwagon and see if any EU players want to add me for the Guardian missions. Pain in the ass there's no soloQ for them


Correct, it's the Mobile App Steam Guard.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 2 step, is that the mobile app thing?
> 
> Side note - I'll jump on the bandwagon and see if any EU players want to add me for the Guardian missions. Pain in the ass there's no soloQ for them


I can do them with you if you want, they don't take long and are pretty easy.


----------



## chemicalfan

Cool, thanks man. I'm not very dedicated mind you, only get time to play CS a couple of times a week, and not with a mic (laptop in the front room, while cooking dinner normally!)


----------



## Paradigm84

That's fine, I'm on most nights, so just let me know.


----------



## jameyscott

Only took like 10 troll offers before someone actually offered me a P2k Fire Elemental MW. There was a 9 cent difference between the guns and people wanted like 2 dollars overpay.... Gotta love CSGOL...


----------



## fragamemnon

Hahahaha first I got a Pink DDPAT, now I got a FN Sun in Leo drop from the missions!









I've never been this lucky!


----------



## Paradigm84

I got a FT P90 Storm.









I've yet to get a good item from a case or a drop.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I got a FT P90 Storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I've yet to get a good item from a case or a drop_.


I know that feel. Dumping cash on this game and getting nothing back.

Thx Valve <3


----------



## HPE1000

Might be a stupid question but do you think the weekly drops from operation bloodhound are better if obtained in a competitive game rather than casual or tdm?

Maybe I can get a good drop this week lol (Best drop so far has been worth $.30) at least the case drops on TF2 are/were worth a ton like 5-6+ and the contract paid for itself right away.


----------



## Paradigm84

Can't imagine it makes a difference, makes no sense to have different sets of probabilities for each game type.


----------



## Makki

I have no idea what this is. Solo que and you'll get 5-man stack against (and they was silver 4 - LE). This isnt fair.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hahahaha first I got a Pink DDPAT, now I got a FN Sun in Leo drop from the missions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been this lucky!


Dude! Both of those are so nice. I really want a Sun in Leo when my friend takes his Asiimov back. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> I have no idea what this is. Solo que and you'll get 5-man stack against (and they was silver 4 - LE). This isnt fair.


Welcome to MM. :thumb:

EDIT: Did my leveling of three accounts today and got two contrast spray m249s and some other crappy gun.


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey guys, i just found this thread, good to see some CS players on OCN!

I'm trying to figure out what to buy and for which account; I REALLY want a knife. Badly. I have 2 accounts, one I'm trying to derank to S1 from GN3, and on my other account I am trying to rank UP. I wanna buy a stattrak knife, preferably either a rust coat or a case hardened, MAYBE a vanilla stattrak gut knife because it looks so cool. On my deranking account, I'll just be dicking around and racking up the kills would be fun with the knife, but with the actual account it will be fun to show off the knife in comp matches.

What knife should I get, and for which account?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey guys, i just found this thread, good to see some CS players on OCN!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what to buy and for which account; I REALLY want a knife. Badly. I have 2 accounts, one I'm trying to derank to S1 from GN3, and on my other account I am trying to rank UP. I wanna buy a stattrak knife, preferably either a rust coat or a case hardened, MAYBE a vanilla stattrak gut knife because it looks so cool. On my deranking account, I'll just be dicking around and racking up the kills would be fun with the knife, but with the actual account it will be fun to show off the knife in comp matches.
> 
> What knife should I get, and for which account?


So you want a knife to show off to a bunch of people you are also pissing off by playing really far out of your skill range? Sounds pretty shallow to me.

Having a smurf to play with some slightly lower skill friends without the worry of deranking a higher up account is just fine imo but doing what you are doing is just plan unfair and ruins the game for everyone.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So you want a knife to show off to a bunch of people you are also pissing off by playing really far out of your skill range? Sounds pretty shallow to me.
> 
> Having a smurf to play with some slightly lower skill friends without the worry of deranking a higher up account is just fine imo but doing what you are doing is just plan unfair and ruins the game for everyone.


it's not necessarily smurfing; Maybe I don't wanna piss off the silvers; I would want to play with friends who are getting into the game, I don't like the idea of ruining the game either, but the only way to play with some people is to derank.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> it's not necessarily smurfing; Maybe I don't wanna piss off the silvers; I would want to play with friends who are getting into the game, I don't like the idea of ruining the game either, but the only way to play with some people is to derank.


Get within 5 ranks of them and you should be able to play with them, even without a full party. At least then you'll drag the average ELO up a bit and you won't be playing against complete novices.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> it's not necessarily smurfing; Maybe I don't wanna piss off the silvers; I would want to play with friends who are getting into the game, I don't like the idea of ruining the game either, but the only way to play with some people is to derank.


Except that is not what you described at all. When you say "I'll just be dicking around and racking up the kills would be fun with the knife" that does not sound like someone who is deranking all the way to S1 to play with friends. You can't tell me people who are actually trying at the game feel good getting humiliated by you running around knifing them and obviously not trying while still doing good.

From what I have seen/experienced games GN3 and below are just a mix of unranked players, higher silvers, and golds. It isn't going to matter playing with some silver friends while you are ranked at GN3. If anything you will quickly bring their ranks up by playing with them and at worst you will keep losing and derank without having to purposefully derank.

Besides how many people actually end up at silver 1 who aren't deranking?


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Get within 5 ranks of them and you should be able to play with them, even without a full party. At least then you'll drag the average ELO up a bit and you won't be playing against complete novices.


I've heard that it's within 3 ranks, or is it just random?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Except that is not what you described at all. When you say "I'll just be dicking around and racking up the kills would be fun with the knife" that does not sound like someone who is deranking all the way to S1 to play with friends. You can't tell me people who are actually trying at the game feel good getting humiliated by you running around knifing them and obviously not trying while still doing good.
> 
> From what I have seen/experienced games GN3 and below are just a mix of unranked players, higher silvers, and golds. It isn't going to matter playing with some silver friends while you are ranked at GN3. If anything you will quickly bring their ranks up by playing with them and at worst you will keep losing and derank without having to purposefully derank.
> 
> Besides how many people actually end up at silver 1 who aren't deranking?


I understand what you're saying, I should probably rethink my idea...


----------



## Paradigm84

It could be 3, I'm just almost certain it's < 5.

As for playing with lower ranked friends, if I wanted to do that I'd personally get a new account first. Then in the 10 placement games, play super passively. By this I mean for example, as CT, stay close to sites instead of running around hunting. That way, you're still contributing to the team instead of griefing or not trying. This would likely get you placed you at a lower level than if you consistently killed most of their team and got loads of MVP medals. This way you don't have to try deranking, which is both tedious and not a fair thing to do to your teammates.


----------



## HPE1000

At the end of the day it's your decision and nobody is going to make you do anything. You should just think about what you are doing first. It cant be 3. I have a friend I play with and he started out silver elite master and he was playing with GNM and MG1 friends in 3-4 man groups and it worked just fine. He is up to GN2 now I think.


----------



## Hefner

When I smurf with my silver IRL friends, I limit myself to only using a deagle, P250 or a scout. Limiting yourself by only using certain guns is the best way to make the match more fair imo.


----------



## Shanenanigans

When I smurf with Silver friends...

I don't. Because I don't have Silver friends. I just don't play with them. If I wanted to play for fun or casually, I would play BF or CoD or some racing sim. Otherwise, it's LE and up, even if I wanted to have fun in CS.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I have silver friends who still invite me to play comp even though I quit playing altogether :S


----------



## semencmoz

in this way I wish i leave somewhere else. solo competitive play in eastern european region is pure hell. even playing with 4 silvers is better, then playing with 4 unknown russian (mostly raging kids).
when i solo queuing, i feel like when i'm getting western european teammates, it's 70/30 that you get mature and/or serious people, who is not raging when someone makes mistake. If I'm getting eastern european teammates, it's 10/90. especially polish. I don't really know why, but i've never seen positive polish players, they are always arguing and raging with no reason, and russians... whell, at least some of them are OK. but even OK russians will never say "nice try" or "nice shot" or "good job" if you are lost 1v5 or something like that.

situation with simple in f3 is actually wery accurate shows EU MM state.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> in this way I wish i leave somewhere else. solo competitive play in eastern european region is pure hell. even playing with 4 silvers is better, then playing with 4 unknown russian (mostly raging kids).
> when i solo queuing, i feel like when i'm getting western european teammates, it's 70/30 that you get mature and/or serious people, who is not raging when someone makes mistake. If I'm getting eastern european teammates, it's 10/90. especially polish. I don't really know why, but i've never seen positive polish players, they are always arguing and raging with no reason, and russians... whell, at least some of them are OK. but even OK russians will never say "nice try" or "nice shot" or "good job" if you are lost 1v5 or something like that.
> 
> situation with simple in f3 is actually wery accurate shows EU MM state.


You know, I think you got used to such babying when everyone says nice try and what not. It's just CS. You don't need to expect it.

For those of you complaining about the Russians and eastern Europeans, you should play in south east Asia sometime. People here are vindictive, don't communicate, and aren't even that good to begin with. Not to mention the hackers, whiners, trolls, yammering in a non standard language (even Indians, from a rest of Asia perspective), and the unnecessary racism.

Back when I had ISP issues, I was playing in European servers at LEM and the people were way nicer to play with than the people on this side of the planet.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> in this way I wish i leave somewhere else. solo competitive play in eastern european region is pure hell. even playing with 4 silvers is better, then playing with 4 unknown russian (mostly raging kids).
> when i solo queuing, i feel like when i'm getting western european teammates, it's 70/30 that you get mature and/or serious people, who is not raging when someone makes mistake. If I'm getting eastern european teammates, it's 10/90. especially polish. I don't really know why, but i've never seen positive polish players, they are always arguing and raging with no reason, and russians... whell, at least some of them are OK. but even OK russians will never say "nice try" or "nice shot" or "good job" if you are lost 1v5 or something like that.
> 
> situation with simple in f3 is actually wery accurate shows EU MM state.


You forgot this voice amp +9000 so it sounds more like huge humming noise and then out of nowhere there comes one person from your headphones to your head. Literally.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/15478-faceit-s2-finals-viewers-guide

FaceIT Finals Season 2! C9 beat Kinguin already, and NAVI looks like they're still on point to beat VP!


----------



## wes1099

rip


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> rip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> rip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Did the guy on the enemy team get banned mid game?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Did the guy on the enemy team get banned mid game?


mhmm


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That's amazing.


----------



## pez

I wonder what triggers such a quick ban? Maybe like a 7-9 instant report?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Maybe Overwatch was watching a match from earlier. He says guilty, and well... funny screenshot follows.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I wonder what triggers such a quick ban? Maybe like a 7-9 instant report?


I could be wrong but i'm pretty sure VAC checks for cheats while you are playing and it's not exactly a small process.
One of my friends was dumb enough to cheat and while i noticed he was cheating very quickly it took a few rounds into the game before he was handed a ban. I'm very certain he was using some generic cheat that has already been picked up by VAC.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The best part is that you can tell he was boosting someone because of the vote to surrender.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I could be wrong but i'm pretty sure VAC checks for cheats while you are playing and it's not exactly a small process.
> One of my friends was dumb enough to cheat and while i noticed he was cheating very quickly it took a few rounds into the game before he was handed a ban. I'm very certain he was using some generic cheat that has already been picked up by VAC.


Kick his ass!









Though in the 1000+ hours I've played in CS:GO, I've never seen someone get banned midgame.


----------



## lolllll117

i've seen it happen twice now. Once was some guy on the opposite team in MM, the other time was my dumb friend









I think i'm somewhere around 1200 hours.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Kick his ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though in the 1000+ hours I've played in CS:GO, I've never seen someone get banned midgame.


I've had 4 get banned in a single game.... Last time I ever played MatchMaking in fact.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618853317372944384%5B%2FURL
Steam Mobile Guards Authenticator.

Official Valve CS:GO gear

http://store.valvesoftware.com/product.php?i=CCSGO011


----------



## lolllll117

oh hey they finally added some CS:GO stuff to the steam store!


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/07/12152/

Interesting.


----------



## wes1099

I swear I am about to throw my PC out the window. CSGO crashed and wouldn't paunch so I validated game cache and it still won't work. Now I am banned and have to reinstall the entire freaking game.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/07/12152/
> 
> Interesting.


Oh hey, Welovefine.com is an official vendor! I bought a shirt from them years ago when their company was first starting out. I can definitely attest to the quality


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I swear I am about to throw my PC out the window. CSGO crashed and wouldn't paunch so I validated game cache and it still won't work. Now I am banned and have to reinstall the entire freaking game.


Are you getting a error?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you getting a error?


No, but CS works now. Ban was only 30 minutes thankfully. However, as soon as I go do another matchmaking I get put with a 4 man queue of Venezuelans who kick me because I don't listen to their calls. I can't understand whatever language they are speaking and they decide to type in english why they are kicking as soon as the 4th guy votes to boot be off....


----------



## wes1099

Oh great, game after that I loose a player because he is a volunteer firefighter and got a call. Not mad he left, but I am slightly heated about my ridiculous amounts of misfortune.


----------



## Zeek

Doesn't seem like CS is going your way tonight man









I've slowly but surely have been trading my way up on lounge, getting some ridiculously lucky offers for my guns that I couldn't pass up. Today someone offered me a Butterfly Knife | Blue Steel (Field-Tested) for my M4A1-S | Master Piece (Field-Tested) if I added something worth $10 but other than the Master Piece my inventory is worth like $3, lmao. Trying to see if a friend would let me borrow a gun worth that amount so I can profit from that trade, which would be like a $30 profit and then I'll give him 4 keys in return. Would be my first knife too if I can get it.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Oh great, game after that I loose a player because he is a volunteer firefighter and got a call. Not mad he left, but I am slightly heated about my ridiculous amounts of misfortune.


CEVO/ESEA my friend, much better


----------



## confed

Not a fan of the new mobile app. Anyone else use it? It looks like it took away the option to have it always showing in the notification bar. Anyone else miss that?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Oh great, game after that I loose a player because he is a volunteer firefighter and got a call. Not mad he left, but I am slightly heated about my ridiculous amounts of misfortune.
> 
> 
> 
> CEVO/ESEA my friend, much better
Click to expand...

This, MM is garbage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Not a fan of the new mobile app. Anyone else use it? It looks like it took away the option to have it always showing in the notification bar. Anyone else miss that?


I'm trying it out now and yes it seems they took a few options away.


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3difpb/did_i_just_discover_a_th%25C3%25A9_cause_of_hitreg_failure/ct635zq


----------



## wes1099

Well, this just happened.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Well, this just happened.


Was that you? That was awesome.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Maybe Overwatch was watching a match from earlier. He says guilty, and well... funny screenshot follows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I could be wrong but i'm pretty sure VAC checks for cheats while you are playing and it's not exactly a small process.
> One of my friends was dumb enough to cheat and while i noticed he was cheating very quickly it took a few rounds into the game before he was handed a ban. I'm very certain he was using some generic cheat that has already been picked up by VAC.


Always cool to see a ban like that, IMO. Of course it just kinda plagues the rest of the game for the affected team, but I guess that's an argument of why you shouldn't solo queue lol. Even the short time I've been in MGE (twice now







), and of course below, everyone is still calling 'hax' on everyone who checks corners or prefires stupidly common spots.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Was that you? That was awesome.


Yeah it was. Thanks


----------



## chemicalfan

I see Virtus Throw is still a thing


----------



## iSlayer

Don't tell me they lost to Kinguin.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Don't tell me they lost to Kinguin.


That ain't the half of it


----------



## jbmayes2000

You guys know any reason why CS would fail on me about 1-2 mins into the game? It doesn't happen in menus.

I have the latest Nvidia driver, all my temps look fine and I took off all the overclocking done and moved it all back to default. I'm not have issues with any other game but CS and I just started to finally get in a groove.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Always cool to see a ban like that, IMO. Of course it just kinda plagues the rest of the game for the affected team, but I guess that's an argument of why you shouldn't solo queue lol. Even the short time I've been in MGE (twice now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and of course below, everyone is still calling 'hax' on everyone who checks corners or prefires stupidly common spots.


I play around MG2 and i've only had a few people call me a hacker in a non-joking manner. Of course my aim is pretty bad so the few times i have been called a cheater were just from prefire spots and checking unusual corners.
dmasteR on the other hand, i'm sure he get's called a hacker on a daily basis








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I see Virtus Throw is still a thing


They've lost to kinguin before. In fact, i'm not sure why the odds were 80% in favor of VP. But i won't complain because it did make me a few cents


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That ain't the half of it


That last map was just...


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That ain't the half of it
> 
> 
> 
> That last map was just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a Valve dev confirms that there is a hitbox/hit reg fix in the works :0
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3difpb/did_i_just_discover_a_th%25C3%25A9_cause_of_hitreg_failure/ct635zq
Click to expand...


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> dmaster just posted this earlier.


Oh my bad. fixed


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That ain't the half of it


Oh god, what happened?


----------



## mandrake88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Oh god, what happened?


16-0 rekterino

It's been a while since i've since such an asskick in a pro match lol, all VP players died 16 times, they weren't even able to save a gun


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That ain't the half of it
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, what happened?
Click to expand...

kinguin 16-0'd VP on cache. i missed it because it aired at 5AM my time, but i definitely want to see a replay.


----------



## iSlayer

...wow. That's. That hurts.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

HLTV link for when they get the replay/VOD/POV available.


----------



## jameyscott

This fnatic vs NIP game was really, really intense in the end. olofmeister with 39 kills....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This fnatic vs NIP game was really, really intense in the end. olofmeister with 39 kills....


Rest of Fnatic were at the bar half way through the match. Figured Olof can close the match out by himself.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Rest of Fnatic were at the bar half way through the match. Figured Olof can close the match out by himself.


I know right!? Some crazy matches at this tournament.


----------



## fragamemnon

It has begun...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> It has begun...


I swear I've seen like hundreds of these types of videos, haven't seen any lately though, thought the fad/meme/whatever died out until now


----------



## fragamemnon

They will be ever resurrected when stuff like this happens.

That was a very nice match, although the AWP peek from allu through the smoke was questionable. High risk and it didn't pay out, sadly.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I swear I've seen like hundreds of these types of videos, haven't seen any lately though, thought the fad/meme/whatever died out until now


There's actually been a couple of good underdog wins the past week. If you look around r/csgobetting/ you'd see em quite often


----------



## iSlayer

When I'm Cloud 9 inspired me to get a tank top.

GONNA LOOK STEEZY


----------



## lexer

Sorry if this is not the correct thread to ask this ... But guys, any tips / map / ect to improve the aim ?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexer*
> 
> Sorry if this is not the correct thread to ask this ... But guys, any tips / map / ect to improve the aim ?


Have a

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3anjtd/how_to_train_your_aim_by_the_16_yo_semipro/
.


----------



## lexer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Have a
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3anjtd/how_to_train_your_aim_by_the_16_yo_semipro/
> .


Thanks







... I wanna get better so my friends don't keep laughing of my aim


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> When I'm Cloud 9 inspired me to get a tank top.
> 
> GONNA LOOK STEEZY


I just started lifting weights again so i might need to get one as well


----------



## jameyscott

Had an interesting two pistol rounds on my last game. Almost ace in t side inferno. Just lost to a guy from behind and got caught in a crossfire. "Luckily" had two teammates afk in spawn and we won the round.

CT side pistol round I killed one whole he was planting b and I had rotated from arches. All my teammates at that point had died. Killed two more and realized I had no time to kill the other two and defuse so I rotated back to t ramp and finished off the last two after the bomb exploded.


----------



## dmasteR

TSM beats NAVI in Semi-Finals. NAVI was just completely shut down on Dust2. Lets go device!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I play around MG2 and i've only had a few people call me a hacker in a non-joking manner. Of course my aim is pretty bad so the few times i have been called a cheater were just from prefire spots and checking unusual corners.
> dmasteR on the other hand, i'm sure he get's called a hacker on a daily basis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've lost to kinguin before. In fact, i'm not sure why the odds were 80% in favor of VP. But i won't complain because it did make me a few cents


Ironically I played a MM match last night and in the 6th round a guy got banned like this. EVERYONE on the team lost it and we still won the game lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Cloud 9 Beats Fnatic. Cloud 9 to the finals!


----------



## jbmayes2000

If i'm just starting, do you suggest the Casual play with the regular maps?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> If i'm just starting, do you suggest the Casual play with the regular maps?


Doesn't matter, when you first start playing CS, you just need to learn the gun mechanics and movement. Once you have a basic understanding of how it works and are able to apply it then start understanding the basics of "Competitive" MatchMaking.


----------



## jon666

CS:GO stock market is a strange place. Six months back a lot of the camos I had were worth three cents, now a lot jumped up to a quarter. I like to list em higher then current demand because someone always buys them within the week. I bet steam is having fun studying that market.


----------



## mylilpony

Got calibrated into MGE instead of DMG =( if anyone wants to play let me know my competitive is really rusty though, and ive played half of the maps once or twice lol.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Ok so today i decided to sell my butterfly stained well worn knife and open some cases ( yea i know pretty insane to do so)well it paid off for me 
factory new


----------



## lolllll117

i feel like everyone here has been getting super lucky with their cases recently


----------



## Hefner

Yeah, I'm almost tempted to open some cases. I won't though, I haven't even gotten a red in the 50+ cases I've opened.


----------



## Paradigm84

Crispy, you have insane luck.


----------



## fragamemnon

Stop tempting me.


----------



## Zeek

God damn it Crispy. I want a knife


----------



## IXcrispyXI

haha tell me about it one of my friends keeps putting $50 in when i get something good and never gets anything (he say's im ging to put him into debt) i have unboxxed 5 knives now


----------



## BreakDown

Ive recently started playing Arena and Retake game modes, they seem really good for practice, its a break from good old DM.

Anyone knows some other modes that are good for practice?


----------



## mylilpony

What cases should I be opening?


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Ive recently started playing Arena and Retake game modes, they seem really good for practice, its a break from good old DM.
> 
> Anyone knows some other modes that are good for practice?


Aim Botz workshop.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Ive recently started playing Arena and Retake game modes, they seem really good for practice, its a break from good old DM.
> 
> Anyone knows some other modes that are good for practice?


Retake is super good practice. But deathmatch is hard to beat. I suggest community FFA DM servers, where it's just about shooting stuff. Brutalcs.nu has some good servers that replenish your ammo when you get a kill. It's not 1:1 to realistic play, but the point is just to aim stuff down.


----------



## mylilpony

Woo ranked up to DMG after 2 more games since calibration=D


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> What cases should I be opening?


None, unless you like blues.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> What cases should I be opening?


I open up random cases when I buy bulk bits of everything unless there is a skin I want I will buy more of them. I have been thinking of opening 20 or so weapon case 1 but thats around $100 just on cases then another$50 on keys


----------



## SheepMoose

Best modes of practice? I find some random aim map, with bots and mp_teammatesareenemies 1 (or whatever the command is), retake servers for strats, and KZ for movement!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Yeah, I'm almost tempted to open some cases. I won't though, I haven't even gotten a red in the 50+ cases I've opened.


i've never gotten a red out of a case. ever. well, except for 1 knife worth around $130 at the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> haha tell me about it one of my friends keeps putting $50 in when i get something good and never gets anything (he say's im ging to put him into debt) i have unboxxed 5 knives now


i'm going to like, give you 50 cases and keys and have you open them for me with your luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> What cases should I be opening?


the short answer is if you don't want to lose money, don't open cases. statistically some guy opened around 2000 cases and got 66% of his money back. the great majority was thanks to two knives worth a bit over a thousand dollars.
if you want to, i'd suggest the chroma 1 and 2 cases because they have some knife skins in them that are worth quite a fortune (tiger tooth, marble fade, doppler, etc...) but again don't expect to make any money off of opening cases otherwise you're in for a bad time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Best modes of practice? I find some random aim map, with bots and mp_teammatesareenemies 1 (or whatever the command is), retake servers for strats, and KZ for movement!


I have been super into KZ in the last few months. i've gotten quite good at it








For aim i like to do a quick warmup in death match followed by 150 or so kills on a 24/7 Headshot only server


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I have been super into KZ in the last few months. i've gotten quite good at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For aim i like to do a quick warmup in death match followed by 150 or so kills on a 24/7 Headshot only server


I actually found KZ to help me more in some aspects for aiming.
Seriously helped me snap to where I wanted my mouse to go.







Of course, aim training help massively with spray control!


----------



## lolllll117

I find KZ helps your movement greatly, as well as helps how precise you are when you are turning more than 90 degrees in game.
For pixel perfect headshot accuracy i leave that to the headshot only servers


----------



## mylilpony

i didn't even know kz servers were a thing, ill have to check them out. I keep finishing 3rd or 4th in every game i play, and I'd like to refine some aspects of my play. HS only servers helped me immensely in source but that was a while ago


----------



## lolllll117

while we are on the topic of KZ, here's a run i did earlier today on a super short map.




top 8 in the world for 128 tick servers. pretty proud of that one








i bet i could get to top 5 if i didn't make so many stupid mistakes


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Best modes of practice? I find some random aim map, with bots and mp_teammatesareenemies 1 (or whatever the command is), retake servers for strats, and KZ for movement!


for aim training sort workshop by downloads and likes. theres alot good maps.
for warmup before MM - Deathmatch i guess.
for MM practice I suggest to search in server browser 5v5 community competitive. (unranked 5v5 with competitive settings) there is too few servers with these settings, but it's possible to find them.


----------



## DeYciDe

4rm what I experienced csgo is good 4vsync user and disabling multi core , meaning wen game is active online or offline , alt-tab 2 task manager then set affinity by 1 process if quad or dual core, then enable multi core in game settings 4 uprising fps


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> while we are on the topic of KZ, here's a run i did earlier today on a super short map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top 8 in the world for 128 tick servers. pretty proud of that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet i could get to top 5 if i didn't make so many stupid mistakes


What's the IP to the server?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I find KZ helps your movement greatly, as well as helps how precise you are when you are turning more than 90 degrees in game.
> For pixel perfect headshot accuracy i leave that to the headshot only servers


This

I'd also add that surfing/KZ helps your muscle memory. As mentioned you need the precise movement to make tricky turns / jumps, this forces your muscle memory to sync with your cm/360, which will GREATLY improve your peaking/aiming/flicks.

EDIT: This also means that if you "cheat" in KZ (change sens, turn binds) YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!!!


----------



## chemicalfan

Is KZ the one with the platforms you jump between?


----------



## killuchen

You guys think G-sync with fps capped at 144 is better or no g-sync with 300 cap?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> You guys think G-sync with fps capped at 144 is better or no g-sync with 300 cap?


If G-sync is double-buffered (it most likely is), I'd play without.

I made a writeup on VSync and FPS above the monitor refresh rate on reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3ddyta/what_is_the_communities_average_fps/ct4c0v1


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> If G-sync is double-buffered (it most likely is), I'd play without.
> 
> I made a writeup on VSync and FPS above the monitor refresh rate on reddit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3ddyta/what_is_the_communities_average_fps/ct4c0v1


ahhh thank you


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What's the IP to the server?


216.52.143.229:27015








The map was kz_simplerun_ez (the name is very misleading)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is KZ the one with the platforms you jump between?


Pretty much. there's a timer start button, a timer stop button, and a level of hard jumps between them.


----------



## DizzlePro

it's official

http://titan.pro/news/read/Titan-CS-GO-Roster-Changes/41

smithz & shox to titan

old envy lineup > new lineup.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> it's official
> 
> http://titan.pro/news/read/Titan-CS-GO-Roster-Changes/41
> 
> smithz & shox to titan


That's odd..... I thought Maniac was leaving the team.


----------



## jameyscott

I've been noticing some major frame dips lately, and after playing some DM, I've noticed I'm only hitting 60% GPU usage and even though my FPS is unlocked to 300, I'm not achieving near that. =/ Should be easy enough with my set up, though. Thoughts on what may be causing the issue? I'm on all the latest drivers, and sadly I don't have any intensive games installed to see if the issue is just related to the game. I guess that may be my next step.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've been noticing some major frame dips lately, and after playing some DM, I've noticed I'm only hitting 60% GPU usage and even though my FPS is unlocked to 300, I'm not achieving near that. =/ Should be easy enough with my set up, though. Thoughts on what may be causing the issue? I'm on all the latest drivers, and sadly I don't have any intensive games installed to see if the issue is just related to the game. I guess that may be my next step.


Whats your CPU overclocked to?

I don't think CS:GO utilizes much more than 4 cores. What resolution are you playing at? Whats your graphics set to?

NBK gives his side of the story of what happened with EnvyUS


----------



## lexer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've been noticing some major frame dips lately, and after playing some DM, I've noticed I'm only hitting 60% GPU usage and even though my FPS is unlocked to 300, I'm not achieving near that. =/ Should be easy enough with my set up, though. Thoughts on what may be causing the issue? I'm on all the latest drivers, and sadly I don't have any intensive games installed to see if the issue is just related to the game. I guess that may be my next step.


Try to lock the FPS at a lower value like 100 - 150 ( I know this causes a lot of tearing but is just for testing)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I lock to 120. I don't get any tearing, but that always depends on the rig and monitor.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I lock to 120. I don't get any tearing, but that always depends on the rig and monitor.


Only problem with locking your FPS that low is the input lag. Which I cannot stand personally.


----------



## Hefner

second time valve has put me on an NA server during MM. i cant play with 200 ping. Max server ping is as low as possible in my settings. This pisses me off so much!!!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> second time valve has put me on an NA server during MM. i cant play with 200 ping. Max server ping is as low as possible in my settings. This pisses me off so much!!!


GonX posted a method to block NA servers. I'm sure he could post it up again for you if I don't find it before he posts it!

http://csgo.gamebanana.com/tools/5684

I believe it's this.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> GonX posted a method to block NA servers. I'm sure he could post it up again for you if I don't find it before he posts it!
> 
> http://csgo.gamebanana.com/tools/5684
> 
> I believe it's this.


Thanks, will be trying it out.

Aside from being constantly killed before I could react, especially one CT side, one thing I noticed was... NA players are much less toxic.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Thanks, will be trying it out.
> 
> Aside from being constantly killed before I could react, especially one CT side, one thing I noticed was... NA players are much less toxic.


I mean I play on EU all the time cuz friends of mine, and from what I've seen the only toxic EU players are the raging Russians, lol.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I mean I play on EU all the time cuz friends of mine, and from what I've seen the only toxic EU players are the raging Russians, lol.


I agree. EU MM is actually surprisingly nontoxic.
I use the server picker linked above to always get Stockholm ("Russia" server, which is in Sweden..), and I even when I get Russians they actually speak English.


----------



## agsz

Was there any update in the last week or week and a half, that affected sound? I formatted, haven't played since; now my sound is extremely 'tinny' and echoes..it's unbearable. Using same audio driver as pre-format as well.


----------



## chemicalfan

There was a sound update a few weeks ago, but I thought that was only the mic sound that was affected? They've tweaked the odd thing, like bomb detonation sound recently.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> There was a sound update a few weeks ago, but I thought that was only the mic sound that was affected? They've tweaked the odd thing, like bomb detonation sound recently.


Yeah I noticed that, and when running, it sounds like your player is wearing cowboy boots with huge spurs or w.e they're called on the back.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whats your CPU overclocked to?
> 
> I don't think CS:GO utilizes much more than 4 cores. What resolution are you playing at? Whats your graphics set to?
> 
> NBK gives his side of the story of what happened with EnvyUS


4.6ghz but CPU usage hasn't been a problem. I'm playing at 1440p.

Global Shadow Quality = High

Model = High

Effect = High

Shader = High

MultiCore = Disabled

MSAA = 2x MSAA

Texture Filtering = Anisotropic 8x

FXAA = Disabled

V-Sync = Disabled

Motion Blur = Disabled

My main concern is that I'm only obtaining 60% GPU usage on a single 780 (SLI disabled for CSGO because the inherent microstutter of running multiple cards)

EDIT: I'm still getting extremely low fps with EVERY setting to the lowest or disabled and only 40% GPU usage.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 4.6ghz but CPU usage hasn't been a problem. I'm playing at 1440p.
> 
> Global Shadow Quality = High
> Model = High
> Effect = High
> Shader = High
> MultiCore = Disabled
> MSAA = 2x MSAA
> Texture Filtering = Anisotropic 8x
> FXAA = Disabled
> V-Sync = Disabled
> Motion Blur = Disabled
> 
> My main concern is that I'm only obtaining 60% GPU usage on a single 780 (SLI disabled for CSGO because the inherent microstutter of running multiple cards)
> 
> EDIT: I'm still getting extremely low fps with EVERY setting to the lowest or disabled and only 40% GPU usage.


I'm pretty sure your power profile is wonky. Check that out.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I'm pretty sure your power profile is wonky. Check that out.


That helped a bit, and I am getting more consistent FPS, but it still won't go above 70%. I also have power management mode in NCP set to prefer maximum.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That helped a bit, and I am getting more consistent FPS, but it still won't go above 70%. I also have power management mode in NCP set to prefer maximum.


Any overclocking software that may override NCP?

IIRC you will rarely get 90-100% GPU usage in CSGO because of the way Source engine works. May be incorrect though.


----------



## MR-e

Woot, I got a lucky break on csgojackpot and hit a big one


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> IIRC you will rarely get 90-100% GPU usage in CSGO because of the way Source engine works. May be incorrect though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> EDIT2: ~90% GPU usage and ~80% CPU usage are my normal maximums. Sometimes I get 100% GPU usage, other times it's 90% CPU.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Woot, I got a lucky break on csgojackpot and hit a big one


Nice!

I don't have a big enough inventory to justify risking anything on csgo jackpot yet


----------



## zemco999

http://gyazo.com/763794d8eaabdb41ca9e209424b49087

just won a bit of shuffle haha


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://gyazo.com/763794d8eaabdb41ca9e209424b49087
> 
> just won a bit of shuffle haha


O_O lol

I just signed up for ESEA


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I don't have a big enough inventory to justify risking anything on csgo jackpot yet


Same here.









Also, making progress on the Deagle collection, got 8 so far, only 11 to go.


----------



## Michalko

Anyone for teaming up? Im Master Guardian 2 player from Europe. I have only 150 hours in CS:GO but 3k+ hours in CS 1.6..


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, making progress on the Deagle collection, got 8 so far, only 11 to go.


which you missin


----------



## Paradigm84

Most of the more expensive ones, Blaze, Sunset Storm, Night etc. I could have probably got the cheapest version of each already, but l thought a FN set would be sweet, even if it's like $150 for all of them.









Of the ones I have at the moment, I think I like the Hand Cannon the most.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Most of the more expensive ones, Blaze, Sunset Storm, Night etc. I could have probably got the cheapest version of each already, but l thought a FN set would be sweet, even if it's like $150 for all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the ones I have at the moment, I think I like the Hand Cannon the most.


I really want a blaze to match my ump blaze, but to drop that kinda cash on a gun I never use seems a bit silly 

I guess it could be my reason to use the Deagle more...


----------



## MR-e

Stand up guy our zemco, he bought out my inventory for 90% market


----------



## lolllll117

I managed to knock my time down by a few seconds, so now i'm #2 on this map:




also i accidentally recorded the sounds of Top Gear because i was watching that on my other monitor


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really want a blaze to match my ump blaze, but to drop that kinda cash on a gun I never use seems a bit silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it could be my reason to use the Deagle more...


I don't use it that much either, I just think the Deagle has some of the best looking skins.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Stand up guy our zemco, he bought out my inventory for 90% market


Wow, nice!


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys! Can you tell me if being first on the losing team does anything to help me get promoted?







I am Gold Nova Master right now and have been for a while, but the matchmaker has been unkind, matching me with AFKs, TKs, spammers, and various other elements that cause my team to lose.
Will I eventually get promoted by playing good, or do I absolutely need to win those matches?
Thanks!


----------



## fragamemnon

Scoring first will most likely grant you benefit (or less loss) over your teammates, but mostly due to other factors.

I've posted an explanation in the thread, let me look it up.

Edit:
Post 1


Spoiler: quote



AFAIK, points are calculated on a per-round basis. Members of each team have their Elos pooled and the Elo difference between the teams acts as a factor in determining Elo change after a round is played.
Kills/assists/damage do not matter, however MVPs get 2x the amount of Elo of other members. In other words, if CTs win a round for defusing, the point difference is divided in six parts, each member gets one-sixth, and the MVP gets the last sixth.
Speculation: Friendly fire supposedly takes a couple of points off of you (a negligible amount).

So, it is possible, although unlikely, to rank up even when tied/losing - if it's close enough like a 16-14 and you've often been MVP while playing vs a team with a lot higher combined Elo.

A recent example - I got completely wrecked three consecutive games (only one was close to a tie), then won one game and ranked up to DMG. So it's also not about consecutive wins as lots of people point out.



Post 2


Spoiler: quote



It does, but like wes1099 pointed out here, you will drop more Elo when you lose to weaker opponents, while losing vs higher-ranked people than you will net you less points lost.
And vice versa, you will rank up a lot quicker if you win vs stronger teams.

Let me pull some numbers out of the air to explain this:

Team A consists of players with the following Elo: 1398; 1444; 1320; 1542; 1494
Team B consists of players with the following Elo: 1434; 1618; 1656; 1206; 980

Team A's total Elo is 7198; team B's total Elo is 6894.
Note that even though team B has two players that are way above the average individual rating, the team total is still lower than team A's.

So, according to the numbers coming from my butt, assume that:
If both teams have the same pooled rating, point gain/loss per round is 120 (6x20; each winner gets 20, MVP gets 40).
However, in the formula that calculates this, there's a variable added: 0.2*x+120, where x is the (LoserTeam - WinnerTeam) difference.

Put in action, this means that the actual round gain for:
Team A's round win would be: 0.2*(6894-7198)+120= 59.2
Team B's round win would be: 0.2*(7198-6894)+120=180.8

Then both teams' total pools are divided into a ratio inversely proportional to their point ratio differences, and in the second case (team B wins), member 3 will get approximately 60% of 30.3 points while member 5 will get 167% of 30.3 points, or 167*30.3+30.3 if he's MVP. (I did the comparison only between those two without taking the other players into consideration in order to not complicate things for myself)

After which, to my knowledge, the newly distributed Elo points are taken into consideration for the next round... and so on.

_These are, of course, (most likely) totally irrelevant and made up numbers, I am just trying to express rating calculation using an example._


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Scoring first will most likely grant you benefit (or less loss) over your teammates, but mostly due to other factors.
> 
> I've posted an explanation in the thread, let me look it up.
> 
> Edit:
> Post 1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: quote
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, points are calculated on a per-round basis. Members of each team have their Elos pooled and the Elo difference between the teams acts as a factor in determining Elo change after a round is played.
> Kills/assists/damage do not matter, however MVPs get 2x the amount of Elo of other members. In other words, if CTs win a round for defusing, the point difference is divided in six parts, each member gets one-sixth, and the MVP gets the last sixth.
> Speculation: Friendly fire supposedly takes a couple of points off of you (a negligible amount).
> 
> So, it is possible, although unlikely, to rank up even when tied/losing - if it's close enough like a 16-14 and you've often been MVP while playing vs a team with a lot higher combined Elo.
> 
> A recent example - I got completely wrecked three consecutive games (only one was close to a tie), then won one game and ranked up to DMG. So it's also not about consecutive wins as lots of people point out.
> 
> 
> 
> Post 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: quote
> 
> 
> 
> It does, but like wes1099 pointed out here, you will drop more Elo when you lose to weaker opponents, while losing vs higher-ranked people than you will net you less points lost.
> And vice versa, you will rank up a lot quicker if you win vs stronger teams.
> 
> Let me pull some numbers out of the air to explain this:
> 
> Team A consists of players with the following Elo: 1398; 1444; 1320; 1542; 1494
> Team B consists of players with the following Elo: 1434; 1618; 1656; 1206; 980
> 
> Team A's total Elo is 7198; team B's total Elo is 6894.
> Note that even though team B has two players that are way above the average individual rating, the team total is still lower than team A's.
> 
> So, according to the numbers coming from my butt, assume that:
> If both teams have the same pooled rating, point gain/loss per round is 120 (6x20; each winner gets 20, MVP gets 40).
> However, in the formula that calculates this, there's a variable added: 0.2*x+120, where x is the (LoserTeam - WinnerTeam) difference.
> 
> Put in action, this means that the actual round gain for:
> Team A's round win would be: 0.2*(6894-7198)+120= 59.2
> Team B's round win would be: 0.2*(7198-6894)+120=180.8
> 
> Then both teams' total pools are divided into a ratio inversely proportional to their point ratio differences, and in the second case (team B wins), member 3 will get approximately 60% of 30.3 points while member 5 will get 167% of 30.3 points, or 167*30.3+30.3 if he's MVP. (I did the comparison only between those two without taking the other players into consideration in order to not complicate things for myself)
> 
> After which, to my knowledge, the newly distributed Elo points are taken into consideration for the next round... and so on.
> 
> _These are, of course, (most likely) totally irrelevant and made up numbers, I am just trying to express rating calculation using an example._


Thank you, very informative, rep+


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't use it that much either, I just think the Deagle has some of the best looking skins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice!


Meh, the Dualies skins are better. A case hardened Deagle would be the sex though


----------



## Hefner

tfw playing some casual


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Meh, the Dualies skins are better. A case hardened Deagle would be the sex though


True, the Dualies do have a good selection of skins. I'd also add the Galil to that list as well, lots of nice looking skins.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really want a blaze to match my ump blaze, but to drop that kinda cash on a gun I never use seems a bit silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it could be my reason to use the Deagle more...


The Deagle Blaze that i use is only MW. Was looking for FN but as you say it's pricey.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> The Deagle Blaze that i use is only MW. Was looking for FN but as you say it's pricey.


I'm pretty sure MW is worth more because it's more rare.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm pretty sure MW is worth more because it's more rare.


That's what i was able to find. There are indeed less MW's. And the price only tops out at up to 80 quid. While the FN tops out at 209.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

FN always drops more than MW for skins that only have those two conditions.

Glock Fade, Deagle Blaze, Hot Rod, etc. Then there a few case skins that are the same such as the Awp Graphite.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> tfw playing some casual


i've had a few matches similar to that


----------



## zemco999

http://gyazo.com/498cfe7c5f246ca2688db5c1290ed27e

did it again idk how


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://gyazo.com/498cfe7c5f246ca2688db5c1290ed27e
> 
> did it again idk how


rigged


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> http://gyazo.com/498cfe7c5f246ca2688db5c1290ed27e
> 
> did it again idk how


Stealing everyone else's luck.


----------



## Rebellion88

Everyone gets so lucky, need some of that! I must admit do love some of the newer additions to the maps plus the ranking system I think is brilliant just gives you something else to work towards.


----------



## MR-e

You guys ever get your video settings changed without actually going in and changing it yourself? i play all low settings with high effect, 0 aa, 16x af and sometimes it changes all my video settings to high and enabling all the aa settings too. weird :S

i mm and esea pug mainly and it really irks me when my graphics settings are upped out of no where.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> You guys ever get your video settings changed without actually going in and changing it yourself? i play all low settings with high effect, 0 aa, 16x af and sometimes it changes all my video settings to high and enabling all the aa settings too. weird :S
> 
> i mm and esea pug mainly and it really irks me when my graphics settings are upped out of no where.


If you have geforce experience you need to uninstall it. I know geforce experience will do that.


----------



## MR-e

ok so one more question for you guys. does anyone here have an alt account? how well do you manage it? i made one a while back to use while major's were going on to idle twitch and get drops. however, i forgot what the username or email i used to register it under because it was just a throwaway account. my buddy wants to play cs and instead of buying a copy, i figured i'd just give him my throwaway one.

my only clue is i have the account on my friends list from my main account. what can i do to retrieve it?

edit - nvm, just spammed all my throwaway email accounts and one worked! im rdy for the mass idling next month!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ok so one more question for you guys. does anyone here have an alt account? how well do you manage it?


I have like 70 hours on it, 50 of them being idle. Haven't used it in over 6 months.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ok so one more question for you guys. does anyone here have an alt account? how well do you manage it? i made one a while back to use while major's were going on to idle twitch and get drops. however, i forgot what the username or email i used to register it under because it was just a throwaway account. my buddy wants to play cs and instead of buying a copy, i figured i'd just give him my throwaway one.
> 
> my only clue is i have the account on my friends list from my main account. what can i do to retrieve it?
> 
> edit - nvm, just spammed all my throwaway email accounts and one worked! im rdy for the mass idling next month!


All my alt accounts are managed meticulously.


----------



## MR-e

LOL I physically wrote down the account name this time so I don't go and forget about it for 7 months









#freedmaster

PS - I have 77 keys I'm looking to trade for a vanilla karambit if anyone has! Saw one go for 76 keys on reddit this morning but I was too slow to send the offer. Sold within seconds of him posting :S


----------



## SheepMoose

I've been watching a lot of 1.6 lately. I've NEVER played 1.6. Aside from playing bots in CSS for 2 hours max my first real counter strike game was CSGO.
Looks to me like half the reason CSGO is more CT sided than CS1.6 is map design more than anything. Valve seem to love changing weapon configurations and price in an attempt to make things more balanced, but when you look at how small players are on CS1.6 maps compared to CSGO (meaning less choke points) it's easy to see how things are so different.

If you look at inferno for instance, Banana on CS1.6 is wide enough that it's not going to automatically become some target practice type thing.

At the same time, map designs weren't as complex. There weren't random scaffolding or burnt out cars or trucks lying around for people to head-peak from. It was either a building or a large box, for the most part. Again, looking at Inferno, construction and the B bombsite was dramatically different and less cluttered. As someone who plays on 1080p it can be seriously hard to spot someone crouched in the fountain at B, or someone hiding behind the generator in garden at construction, making it harder to get entries.

Am I right in these assumptions? If so, Valve really need to stop tinkering with the guns and start looking toward the maps more so.


----------



## mylilpony

Yeah i noticed T side there are some really tight chokepoints that you can't get to even if you rush with a knife. Also I'm shocked so many people in my mmr still spray nonstop and don't use sound...I guess I need to rank up faster =(

Is there a page that lists all the names of all the parts on each map so I can memorize them?

also, anyone i should watch on twitch?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *SOUND*
> 
> Reduced frequency of CT equipment sound.
> Fixed a case where a dead player or dead bot played footstep sounds.
> Removed minor audio artifacts and smoothed tails for FiveSeven and Glock fire sounds.
> Fixed distant sounds for Galil.
> New sand surface footstep sounds with additional variations.
> 
> *PHYSICS*
> 
> Doors and moving trains now move at correct speed on servers with tickrate above 64.
> Doors and moving trains will no longer get blocked by weapons or decoys.
> 
> *MISC*
> 
> If mp_teammates_are_enemies is set when a round is won, round numbers now properly count and increment.
> Fixed a rare purchasing issue when items purchased from limited-time offers resulted in an unredeemed claim item in inventory.
> Fixed rendering of debug overlays sometimes not getting cleared when connecting to a new server.
> Fixed P2000 viewmodel hammer pop when reloading.
> Added in-game flags for Vietnam and Mongolia.
> Added Gunsmith style to workshop workbench (for more information visit: http://blog.counter-strike.net/workshop/finishes/gunsmith.html )


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Yeah i noticed T side there are some really tight chokepoints that you can't get to even if you rush with a knife. Also I'm shocked so many people in my mmr still spray nonstop and don't use sound...I guess I need to rank up faster =(
> 
> Is there a page that lists all the names of all the parts on each map so I can memorize them?
> 
> also, anyone i should watch on twitch?


Check out the globaloffensive sub-reddit, there's a link with the map callouts on it.

Twitch - any of the current pros are good to watch (olofmeister & pashabiceps stream regularly from the EU, I enjoy summit1g from the US - ex-pro, very entertaining).
There's a link on the sub-reddit with a "Twitch directory". Might be on HLTV.org, worth checking there too


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> PS - I have 77 keys I'm looking to trade for a vanilla karambit if anyone has! Saw one go for 76 keys on reddit this morning but I was too slow to send the offer. Sold within seconds of him posting :S


Are prices generally more expensive when paying with keys? 77x2.49= $191.73. That's considerably more money than I paid for my Karambit, and even quiet a bit more than what you could get it for on the marketplace (at least when I bought mine).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Thanks for the updates as always. I don't post in here much but I always read it.









I've been watching a ton of pro matches in the last couple months. Has really made me a much better player. When I started playing again I got DMG but didn't deserve it. I was playing at the single...maybe double AK level. The other night I got DMG back after going down to double AK, and I play with almost all eagles now and definitely hold my own. My buddy I play with is eagle, he thinks I'll have eagle within the next week or so.


----------



## chemicalfan

Normally paying with keys is cheaper than the marketplace, like 10%.

But you can't really work it like that, best bet is csgo.steamanalyst.com (although they've started demanding signing in which is a bit crap, considering they were compromised not long ago)


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Normally paying with keys is cheaper than the marketplace, like 10%.
> 
> But you can't really work it like that, best bet is csgo.steamanalyst.com (although they've started demanding signing in which is a bit crap, considering they were compromised not long ago)


Alright thanks. I don't do any trading, I just plopped $100 on OPSKINS and ended up paying $82 for my Field Tested Urban Masked Karambit. When I paid $82, it was going for $128 on the marketplace. That's why seeing him looking for one for $190 seems steep. I haven't looked at prices in a while, maybe that's part of it.


----------



## MR-e

it depends on the skin, the vanilla karambit has more value than the urban masked so it costs more.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> it depends on the skin, the vanilla karambit has more value than the urban masked so it costs more.


Oh I took vanilla as basic. What does vanilla mean then? I don't see it as a skin/color. (sorry noob questions, like I said early only been back on CS for about 5 weeks now).

//edit I'm happy to be playing Cache and Mirage, both great maps. What ever happened to cpl_mill and fire? Fire was one of my favorite new maps back in Cal 1.6.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Oh I took vanilla as basic. What does vanilla mean then? I don't see it as a skin/color. (sorry noob questions, like I said early only been back on CS for about 5 weeks now).
> 
> //edit I'm happy to be playing Cache and Mirage, both great maps. What ever happened to cpl_mill and fire? Fire was one of my favorite new maps back in Cal 1.6.


Vanilla refers to the version of the knife with the default skin.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Oh I took vanilla as basic. What does vanilla mean then? I don't see it as a skin/color. (sorry noob questions, like I said early only been back on CS for about 5 weeks now).
> 
> //edit I'm happy to be playing Cache and Mirage, both great maps. What ever happened to cpl_mill and fire? Fire was one of my favorite new maps back in Cal 1.6.


This right here is a Vanilla Karambit. http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Karambit

The rights to CPL_MILL is still owned by CPL. The map ended up "dying" competitively because the map de_tuscan took over. Brute who made tuscan for CS 1.6/CS:Source took too long to make Tuscan, and it never got any traction partially because of that.

Fire is also owned by CPL.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This right here is a Vanilla Karambit. http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/730/%E2%98%85%20Karambit
> 
> The rights to CPL_MILL is still owned by CPL. The map ended up "dying" competitively because the map de_tuscan took over. Brute who made tuscan for CS 1.6/CS:Source took too long to make Tuscan, and it never got any traction partially because of that.
> 
> Fire is also owned by CPL.


de_mill is pretty close to cpl_mill, B site had the most changes. Overall, it's not a bad map, just a little too dark.


----------



## Hefner

Why do so many pros play on weird resolutions?


----------



## MR-e

Guys, I got a confession to make. Yesterday, I was involved in a real money trade where I was the buyer for keys. We agreed that I would go first and pay, which I did and after I received his keys the guy goes and refunds me out of nowhere. (I did not ask for a refund or imply anything after sending him my money.)

I was surprised and to be honest, I seriously thought about just keeping the keys and the refund since it was 100% his fault. In the end, I resent the turd the money again and he didn't even have the decency to leave me a positive cashrep.

So if anyone else buys/sells keys. Be aware of what you're clicking!


----------



## dilster97

used the vanilla karambit and butterfly knife in a offline bot match. Think i pre fare the karambit more.

now just to 'uncase' one.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Why do so many pros play on weird resolutions?


they got used to. it's simple, earlier cs tournaments (and some modern, like iswc montreal) had crappy PCs which weren't able into highres. it's hard to find your new sensitivity with different resolution.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> they got used to. it's simple, earlier cs tournaments (and some modern, like iswc montreal) had crappy PCs which weren't able into highres. it's hard to find your new sensitivity with different resolution.


Sensitivity doesn't change when you change resolution.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

A lot of people say it's because some of these guys come from older versions of CS or are used to playing on 4:3/CRTs


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Hey guys, i currently have 50$ in my steam wallet and around 60 cases. Should i buy keys and open them all up, buy 100 keys and trade the keys + cases, or should i keep my money and trade the cases? my goal is to end up with a knife


----------



## Hefner

Your decision man, opening cases equals a very very low chance of getting a knife. Trading/betting or just buying the knife you want is the way to go I'd say.


----------



## Zeek

Got extremely lucky today. Been doing some trade ups and yea. Went from a Karambit Stained WW to a Butterfly Knife Night MW. Traded the Night for a Huntsmans Slaughter MW. The Huntsman for a Butterfly Knife Slaughter FT. That BFK for a Huntsmans Fade. Managed to get a really good float Hot Rod for the Fade, was 0.018. Then the Hot Rod was traded for a BFK Slaughter FN. All 1:1 trades from a FT to FN slaughter in less than 24 hours. I know the Hot Rod will go up in price ridiculously once the operation ends but I'll probably get another one later









That profit doe


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> That profit doe


nice job man, you did well


----------



## dmasteR

ESEA announced Season 20

$575k & Global CSGO LAN
Quote:


> Key Changes From Season 19 to Season 20:
> *Increased prize pot to over $575k+
> PED testing in Professional divisions*
> Increased number of League servers on new hardware to ease scheduling availability


Source: https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14671


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ESEA announced Season 20
> 
> $575k & Global CSGO LAN
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Key Changes From Season 19 to Season 20:
> *Increased prize pot to over $575k+
> PED testing in Professional divisions*
> Increased number of League servers on new hardware to ease scheduling availability
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14671
Click to expand...

Valve, take notes please.


----------



## zemco999

Will they pay out in bitcoins? xDDD


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Sensitivity doesn't change when you change resolution.


let me explain:
DPI = Dots Per Inch. if you have 800 DPI for example 1 sens ingame and 6/11 in windows with no acceleration, that means that when you move mouse by 1 inch, your crosshair moves for 800 pixels.

I assume that FOV in CSGO is 90 degrees for 16/9 and 75 for 4/3 (IDK exact numbers, but i know for sure that fov 16/9 > fov 4/3). I also assume that X and Y modifiers don't change input (they do, but if m_pitch==m_yaw, it doesn't changes much, so I won't use them to make calculations simplier).

Lets say you have 1920*1080 resolution and you move mouse to the right for one inch, so your cursor moves for 800 pixels to the right. 800 pixels is 42% of 1920, 1920 - is your horisontal resolution, so if your horisontal fov is 90, that means that by moving mouse for one inch you move crosshair ingame by 42%(90) = 38 degrees.

Lets say you have 1024*768. now you have 1024 horisontal resolution. but your sensitivity doesn't change, so by moving mouse for 1 inch, you still get 800 pixels of cursor movement. 800 pixels is 78% of 1024. so by moving mouse for one inch you move crosshair ingame by 78%(75) = 58.5 degrees.

Conclusion: by moving mouse for same distance, you got different crosshair movement ingame. So you need to adjust sens on different resolution.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> let me explain:
> DPI = Dots Per Inch. if you have 800 DPI for example 1 sens ingame and 6/11 in windows with no acceleration, that means that when you move mouse by 1 inch, your crosshair moves for 800 pixels.
> 
> I assume that FOV in CSGO is 90 degrees for 16/9 and 75 for 4/3 (IDK exact numbers, but i know for sure that fov 16/9 > fov 4/3). I also assume that X and Y modifiers don't change input (they do, but if m_pitch==m_yaw, it doesn't changes much, so I won't use them to make calculations simplier).
> 
> Lets say you have 1920*1080 resolution and you move mouse to the right for one inch, so your cursor moves for 800 pixels to the left. 800 pixels is 42% of 1920, 1920 - is your horisontal resolution, so if your horisontal fov is 90, that means that by moving mouse for one inch you move crosshair ingame by 42%(90) = 38 degrees.
> 
> Lets say you have 1024*768. now you have 1024 horisontal resolution. but your sensitivity doesn't change, so by moving mouse for 1 inch, you still get 800 pixels of cursor movement. 800 pixels is 78% of 1024. so by moving mouse for one inch you move crosshair ingame by 78%(75) = 58.5 degrees.
> 
> Conclusion: by moving mouse for same distance, you got different crosshair movement ingame. So you need to adjust sens on different resolution.


FOV by default is 60, but can be up to 68 via console.

The "D" master has corrected me.


----------



## Hefner

"DPI is an expression from the printing world and has nothing to do with mouse movement. DPI is meant to describe that for one inch of distance you move your mouse on any surface, the equivalent number of counts are sent to the PC - resulting in movement on your screen. CPI is the correct term for this as it actually is consistent with what you seek to describe with the abbreviation."

As far as I understand, (ingame)resolution and CPI are irrelevant, as one count does not equal one pixel.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> "DPI is an expression from the printing world and has nothing to do with mouse movement. DPI is meant to describe that for one inch of distance you move your mouse on any surface, the equivalent number of counts are sent to the PC - resulting in movement on your screen. CPI is the correct term for this as it actually is consistent with what you seek to describe with the abbreviation."
> 
> As far as I understand, resolution and CPI are irrelevant, as one count does not equal one pixel.


DPI and CPI in terms of mouse sensors is basically the same thing. Logitech engineer explaining mouse sensor basics:


----------



## Hefner

But my cm/360° stays exactly the same when I change ingame resolutions. I don't think I understand


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> let me explain:
> DPI = Dots Per Inch. if you have 800 DPI for example 1 sens ingame and 6/11 in windows with no acceleration, that means that when you move mouse by 1 inch, your crosshair moves for 800 pixels.
> 
> I assume that FOV in CSGO is 90 degrees for 16/9 and 75 for 4/3 (IDK exact numbers, but i know for sure that fov 16/9 > fov 4/3). I also assume that X and Y modifiers don't change input (they do, but if m_pitch==m_yaw, it doesn't changes much, so I won't use them to make calculations simplier).
> 
> Lets say you have 1920*1080 resolution and you move mouse to the right for one inch, so your cursor moves for 800 pixels to the right. 800 pixels is 42% of 1920, 1920 - is your horisontal resolution, so if your horisontal fov is 90, that means that by moving mouse for one inch you move crosshair ingame by 42%(90) = 38 degrees.
> 
> Lets say you have 1024*768. now you have 1024 horisontal resolution. but your sensitivity doesn't change, so by moving mouse for 1 inch, you still get 800 pixels of cursor movement. 800 pixels is 78% of 1024. so by moving mouse for one inch you move crosshair ingame by 78%(75) = 58.5 degrees.
> 
> Conclusion: by moving mouse for same distance, you got different crosshair movement ingame. So you need to adjust sens on different resolution.


For 2D games yes. But in CS, resolution means nothing aside from the directly obvious stuff (stuff at very long range is not sharp because it would be "smaller than a pixel") . Means. Absolutely. Nothing.

Go and try it out for yourself. There are no pixels to move around in CS. The mouse moves the "camera", if you will. The camera is completely independent of resolution.

*edit*

See this:
http://www.funender.com/quake/mouse/index.html


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> But my cm/360° stays exactly the same when I change ingame resolutions. I don't think I understand


this lol, same deal as stretched vs BB/16:9, the cm/360 is the exact same


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> For 2D games yes. But in CS, resolution means nothing aside from the directly obvious stuff (stuff at very long range is not sharp because it would be "smaller than a pixel") . Means. Absolutely. Nothing.
> 
> Go and try it out for yourself. There are no pixels to move around in CS. The mouse moves the "camera", if you will. The camera is completely independent of resolution.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> See this:
> http://www.funender.com/quake/mouse/index.html


This is correct. Explained this to jameyscott last night.


----------



## Hefner

So I still wonder why pros choose the lower resolution... Just doesn't make sense









Guys, anyone from the EU wanna add me? I'm looking for consistent players with MGE/DMG/LE/LEM ranks to play with. Getting so tired of the lack of common sense during pugs. I just dropped 41 bombs in a game and still lost


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> So I still wonder why pros choose the lower resolution... Just doesn't make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, anyone from the EU wanna add me? I'm looking for consistent players with MGE/DMG/LE/LEM ranks to play with. Getting so tired of the lack of common sense during pugs. I just dropped 41 bombs in a game and still lost


They are just used to it. What is so strange?


----------



## agsz

Does anybody have a fix for this?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Will they pay out in bitcoins? xDDD


Maybe, you would probably have to explain your "situation" though XD


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> True, the Dualies do have a good selection of skins. I'd also add the Galil to that list as well, lots of nice looking skins.


*cue horrible memories of trying to trade my Stat Trak Dualies Black Limba FN's* XD


----------



## DizzlePro

Is the Qck heavy worth the upgrade over the Qck+?

Amazons selling them for £8


----------



## Paradigm84

I personally went for the QcK Heavy, it's 3x thicker than the QcK+ and is very comfortable to use, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Amazons selling them for £8


Nice find that, bought one myself.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, that's a great deal, I paid 20GBP for one of those a few weeks ago.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm using a normal QcK, been doing so for a year now and have no issues.

The thing I get asked the most though is "Isn't it too small?". Not for me since I use 1600DPI.

I believe I paid $16 which included shipping for mine, steelseries wanted $10 for shipping so had to order from newegg.


----------



## altf4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Does anybody have a fix for this?


Get better video card like 980 TI the only way to fix it // 700 SERIES too weak.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Does anybody have a fix for this?


I fail to see the problem. What is wrong here?


----------



## pez

Yeah, I couldn't tell either from that shot.

Also, i wish that QCK heavy deal carried over here. I would have stocked up on another 2 lol.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I fail to see the problem. What is wrong here?


This here. If its fps drop then limit fps to fps_max 144 (example!)


----------



## Paradigm84

I just bought an extra one.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I like mine. My wishlist for it though is for stitched edges and maybe a slightly smoother/slicker surface. I might pick up the larger Goliathus for this reason as I really loved that pad.


----------



## altf4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I fail to see the problem. What is wrong here?






 This, gpu load spikes to 90-99% and cpu load goes down i don't think if this problem gonna be fixed anytime soon it's been happening for an year or more..


----------



## Shisa

love cs go


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altf4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, gpu load spikes to 90-99% and cpu load goes down i don't think if this problem gonna be fixed anytime soon it's been happening for an year or more..


Some effects are heavy. Smoke in CS 1.6 got most rigs in my neighborhood's PC club down to single digit FPS.
You get 140 FPS in antialiased volumetric CS:GO smoke. I don't see anything abnormal here.


----------



## altf4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Some effects are heavy. Smoke in CS 1.6 got most rigs in my neighborhood's PC club down to single digit FPS.
> You get 140 FPS in antialiased volumetric CS:GO smoke. I don't see anything abnormal here.


Never had a fps problems in CSS and 1.6 on potato pc, i could cap you know fps at 144 but the feel compared to 300 is night and day.


----------



## killuchen

Anybody have an idea on why my csgo will randomly get very choppy/stuttering? The only way to fix it is by restarting. Geforce Experience maybe?


----------



## Zeek

Finally got the dream knife









Traded my Butterfly Knife Slaughter Factory New, AK-47 Wasteland Rebel Field Tested, M4A1-S Guardian Factory New, USP-S Orion Minimal Wear and a Glock-18 Water Elemental Minimal Wear + 18 keys so I think I made some nice profit


----------



## nikitasd

Hello there. I am playing cs go and i have some problem that i need to solve. My pc specs are : amd fx 6350, gtx 750ti , 8gb ram windows 8.1 and 24gb of internet connection. My fps are always over 230 and my ms around 75-80. Some times my ms raises over 600 for 2-3 seconds and drop again to 75 so i get lag spikes. It does only in competitive mode. Tried to disable firewall and install a game booster but neither worked. Anyone got a solution? Please help me!!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikitasd*
> 
> Hello there. I am playing cs go and i have some problem that i need to solve. My pc specs are : amd fx 6350, gtx 750ti , 8gb ram windows 8.1 and 24gb of internet connection. My fps are always over 230 and my ms around 75-80. Some times my ms raises over 600 for 2-3 seconds and drop again to 75 so i get lag spikes. It does only in competitive mode. Tried to disable firewall and install a game booster but neither worked. Anyone got a solution? Please help me!!


Your ISP probably just sucks. Does it happen in other games?

Eventually try the Matchmaking Server Picker and try out different servers, to see if some does it more than others.
That could rule out bad routing, but it's more likely that it's just on your end.


----------



## dilster97

Have more deaths than kills and be the only person to get a case.

Man i love this game.

Happened twice as well.


----------



## nikitasd

Your ISP probably just sucks. Does it happen in other games?

Eventually try the Matchmaking Server Picker and try out different servers, to see if some does it more than others.
That could rule out bad routing, but it's more likely that it's just on your end.[/quote]

Thanx for the reply. I am playing world od warcraft , league of legends , d3 , aion and some more but without problem. How can i check if its an isp problem? Ilk try the server ubgave me but tommorow and ill post results


----------



## mylilpony

I had some awful games this weekend where my ping jumped up to 200-300 for the whole game (i have max limit set to 80) it was so depressing went 1-7 this weekend dropped back to MGE, most of my game losses were 16-2, 16-3, 16-6, etc...I kept going against LE's and LEM's with MGE's it was brutal...how does ELO work when teams are that imbalanced? I also got kicked once by a stack that was messing around about 14 losses in, any negatives to that? I think I need to play with at least one other person soloq is not so fun for me now I feel like quality of games and teammates got dramatically worse again

Also, are there any knives I should buy that will only go up in value? Or other items, I don't think relying on chests is a thing I want to do.


----------



## chemicalfan

So eBettle are through to Cologne. What in the actual hell.


----------



## semencmoz

they were impressive individually. many times I saw tier3 team playing tier1 team, there was always many 1v1 duels which tier-3 team players tend to lose.
team ebettle is not that case. they were more then just able to compete titan skillwise. Hyper of course were insane, but also Gruby showed a couple impressive plays, and peet with awp won some rounds.
dunno which case that was, teamEbettle is better than average tier2-tier3 team, or titan is just not tier1 team.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> For 2D games yes. But in CS, resolution means nothing aside from the directly obvious stuff (stuff at very long range is not sharp because it would be "smaller than a pixel") . Means. Absolutely. Nothing.
> 
> Go and try it out for yourself. There are no pixels to move around in CS. The mouse moves the "camera", if you will. The camera is completely independent of resolution.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> See this:
> http://www.funender.com/quake/mouse/index.html


yep. my mistake.


----------



## eBombzor

Considering the roster change just came in a week ago, it would be safe to assume that Titan needs a little more time on their hands to refine their strategies and player roles in order to become a tier 1 team again. However, eBettle was playing out of their minds today, so props to them.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So eBettle are through to Cologne. What in the actual hell.


It was a good game with that triple overtime but I'm sad to see Titan not playing well with their new roster. They have potential, although I think NV got the better end of the deal. Hopefully they get more practice and come out swinging in the future.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Considering the roster change just came in a week ago, it would be safe to assume that Titan needs a little more time on their hands to refine their strategies and player roles in order to become a tier 1 team again. However, eBettle was playing out of their minds today, so props to them.


In Manaic's interview he said they'd had like 4 days to play together. Really want them to do well though, he's such a determined and well spoken player. The rest of the team has a huge amount of potential too, individually they are all skilled and have their own roles which can fit together well. Ex6 is a good leader, hopefully they'll get some good results after some more time together.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

A few posts cleaned.

Please do not ask about selling/buy keys here.

All sales must take place in the for sale /wanted section and unfortunately we do not allow the sale/trade of non physical items.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Oh wow, forgot about that.

Quick question, what about trading an item for another. Skin swapping isn't exactly trading currency, so I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Is the Qck heavy worth the upgrade over the Qck+?
> 
> Amazons selling them for £8


If you have any imperfections in your desk top at all, yes, 100% worth it. If you don't it's personal preference. Personally I use a plus on top of a heavy, because my ghetto modded desk is bad ( I would just use the heavy, but my mouse doesn't like the pattern on it so I got a plain black one on top)


----------



## fragamemnon

Sorry, B&B, got carried off a bit.


----------



## sepheroth003

Had a really off game last night. Playing with my eagle buddies (I'm DMG), I was top fragger at 11-2 with 3 MVPs on the CT side of overpass. Ended the game at 13-13. That means I went 2-11 the second half as T side (6 or 7 rounds). Which is odd because my play heavily favors the AK over the M4. Regardless I was done for the night after that game.


----------



## chemicalfan

Were you entry fragging? What was the score in the end (did you win?)
Overpass is pretty CT sided, so it's expected to find poorer stats T side


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Were you entry fragging? What was the score in the end (did you win?)
> Overpass is pretty CT sided, so it's expected to find poorer stats T side


I'm not 100% sure, we won like 16-12 or something like that. I was attempting to entry frag, 2 out of 7 rounds is terrible.


----------



## pez

Well if you did good every game, then I would think you're not getting a challenge. It just kinda shows you that you need to work on some things still. FWIW, my last match I played was this way. I did great, and even had two clutches the first half (T side) and then went like 3 or 4 and 11 the second half. We won as well, but finishing like that kinda leaves you feeling uninspired.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Were you entry fragging? What was the score in the end (did you win?)
> Overpass is pretty CT sided, so it's expected to find poorer stats T side


I actually see more and more that the higher I go in ranks, the less the maps are important. Like Dust II, some people claim it's T Sided and some people say it's CT Sided. When I was on silver we usually got more wins on the T side, but now I've played 2 matches (Currently MG2, but I get MGEs and DMGs in matchmaking im near ranking up) in a row here in one match we went around 12-3 on ct Side and then barely won with 16-10 on T side, and the next match we lost badly, the enemy gained most wins on T side.

At these ranks it's players and their skill that matter more then the maps.

What is also interesting to me is how different people play even on the same rank. This very same dust game I was talking about, I carried heavily, with 30+ kills and 10 MVP stars, and the next game, same map, I had a final score of 14 -14 with only 2 mvp stars. I don't know if I am a lucky noob or an unlucky noob lol.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well if you did good every game, then I would think you're not getting a challenge. It just kinda shows you that you need to work on some things still. FWIW, my last match I played was this way. I did great, and even had two clutches the first half (T side) and then went like 3 or 4 and 11 the second half. We won as well, but finishing like that kinda leaves you feeling uninspired.


Uninspired. That's a good word for it. I know I still have a ton of things to work on. I just started playing again like 6 weeks ago. I played horribly for quiet a while, then I downloaded Get_Rights config, changed the DPI on my mouse, and have been watching a ton of pro matches. I am about 4x better than I was 6 weeks ago.


----------



## chemicalfan

You should make time to watch your own demos, it's really handy for spotting weaknesses in your play. Look at all aspects, such as enemies' perspectives on your deaths, personal positioning, team positioning (map control and your part), and how you responded to enemy movements (fakes, rushes, pushes, etc)


----------



## mylilpony

Does playing with friends in competitive penalize you in any way? (Less mmr gain, harder teammates) If they are within 1 or 2 ranks of me.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Does playing with friends in competitive penalize you in any way? (Less mmr gain, harder teammates) If they are within 1 or 2 ranks of me.


If they are lower then of course, you get lower ranked enemies which means you gain less. If they are higher however, you (logically) get more. But if they play good enough they will rank up quickly. I was "boosted" by my friends like that, I was around gn3 and didnt play for a while, when my friends kept on playing, so they were like mg1 and when I played with them I gained ranks much faster.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> You should make time to watch your own demos, it's really handy for spotting weaknesses in your play. Look at all aspects, such as enemies' perspectives on your deaths, personal positioning, team positioning (map control and your part), and how you responded to enemy movements (fakes, rushes, pushes, etc)


I need to do this more often. I know my main problem right now is my ability to aim (or lack thereof), but I know there are still some stupid things that I'm doing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> If they are lower then of course, you get lower ranked enemies which means you gain less. If they are higher however, you (logically) get more. But if they play good enough they will rank up quickly. I was "boosted" by my friends like that, I was around gn3 and didnt play for a while, when my friends kept on playing, so they were like mg1 and when I played with them I gained ranks much faster.


Not quite sure if that's exactly how it works. I know a group of players who use to play low ranked players between Silver 1 to Master Guardian and they would get to Global Elite from Supreme on maps like Aztec, Office, Operation Maps, etc. Would only take them 4-5 wins to get to Global from Supreme.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> If they are lower then of course, you get lower ranked enemies which means you gain less. If they are higher however, you (logically) get more. But if they play good enough they will rank up quickly. I was "boosted" by my friends like that, I was around gn3 and didnt play for a while, when my friends kept on playing, so they were like mg1 and when I played with them I gained ranks much faster.


On the other end of the scale it's actually pretty bad. I was playing with DMG friends when I was LEM, won bajillions in a row and never ranked up. Eventually when they started getting up to LE/LEM rank I ranked up to Supreme.


----------



## Hefner

Woohoo I got my knife back from valve


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Woohoo I got my knife back from valve


Congrats! I wish I had the same luck.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Uninspired. That's a good word for it. I know I still have a ton of things to work on. I just started playing again like 6 weeks ago. I played horribly for quiet a while, then I downloaded Get_Rights config, changed the DPI on my mouse, and have been watching a ton of pro matches. I am about 4x better than I was 6 weeks ago.


Yeah, unfortunately I played a match earlier and there was a guy on our team that was kinda acting 'uninspired'. However, he took it so far to start asking us to kick him and blaming everyone else for his performance. The rest of the team kinda powered through it, but it was enough to make use lose on T side of Cache (13 to 16). Sadly, I did reallllly good in that match, but I'll take that as a win







.


----------



## sepheroth003

Well came home, played one game and I can honestly say this was unexpected.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Well came home, played one game and I can honestly say this was unexpected.


----------



## eBombzor

Has anyone used Popflash before? If you don't know about it, it's a free matchmaking service like ESEA without the crap client and monthly subscription. My experience has been quite good on it; however, there aren't many players to play against.

https://popflash.site/

Also I'm looking for people to play with b/c solo queue gets unreliable at times. (LEM - US WEST)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198041878362/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Has anyone used Popflash before? If you don't know about it, it's a free matchmaking service like ESEA without the crap client and monthly subscription. My experience has been quite good on it; however, there aren't many players to play against.
> https://popflash.site/
> 
> Also I'm looking for people to play with b/c solo queue gets unreliable at times. (LEM - US WEST)
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198041878362/


Have you ever actually used ESEA client? It's by far the best service.

There's a reason why ESEA has by far the most popular service in North America still.


----------



## fragamemnon

We've been considering Popflash with a friend. Might give it a go these days - I only hope the lack of anti-cheat won't be an issue (or at least there wasn't when we last checked, I can't look it up at the moment).


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you ever actually used ESEA client? It's by far the best service.
> 
> There's a reason why ESEA has by far the most popular service in North America still.


Is it? Ever since I got back I thought people were not using ESEA as much.

I tried CEVO for the hell of it, it was alright.

My friends and I are lazy, we pretty much just play MM.

So... I'm central LE if anyone wants to play sometime PM me or whatever. I only have two friends I play with (both LEs) but they are generally not on until a little later than I prefer during the week.


----------



## Paradigm84

What I don't like about CEVO is when it kicks you if your ping temporarily goes over 160ms.


----------



## jbmayes2000

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Uninspired. That's a good word for it. I know I still have a ton of things to work on. I just started playing again like 6 weeks ago. I played horribly for quiet a while, then I downloaded Get_Rights config, changed the DPI on my mouse, and have been watching a ton of pro matches. I am about 4x better than I was 6 weeks ago.


So, I started playing CS pre 1.3. The hay-days were 1.6 for me and I have been out of the game (for the most part) until about last month.

There is soooooooooo much stuff, I don't understand it all. It was all pretty straight forward back and the day and things have changed. What do you all say is a good starting point? I have no idea what Get_Rights config is, what is that?

I always change DPI on FPS games but for whatever reason it's like the only thing that actually changes it is the mouse sensitivity in the options, which is very arbitrary and hard to fix. Am I doing something wrong?

I've been playing Casual and Active Duty maps and occasionally just doing the competitive matches. Is that the best start? Seriously, now CS:GO needs to come with a manual! ha

EDIT:

Like Skins? Do these things do anything but change the asthetics of the weapon?! People freak over these things so at first I assumed they improved the weapon. So do they?


----------



## chemicalfan

Skins = aesthetics only, but some of them are DAMN nice! (and DAAAAMMMNNN expensive!)


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> false
> So, I started playing CS pre 1.3. The hay-days were 1.6 for me and I have been out of the game (for the most part) until about last month.
> 
> There is soooooooooo much stuff, I don't understand it all. It was all pretty straight forward back and the day and things have changed. What do you all say is a good starting point? I have no idea what Get_Rights config is, what is that?
> 
> I always change DPI on FPS games but for whatever reason it's like the only thing that actually changes it is the mouse sensitivity in the options, which is very arbitrary and hard to fix. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> I've been playing Casual and Active Duty maps and occasionally just doing the competitive matches. Is that the best start? Seriously, now CS:GO needs to come with a manual! ha
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Like Skins? Do these things do anything but change the asthetics of the weapon?! People freak over these things so at first I assumed they improved the weapon. So do they?


Same. I feel so lost at times. I'm also too used to pub that it's hard to break some bad habits. Learning the names of all the small spots in the new maps is also an issue for me, because people keep using different words for the same spots in my comp games


----------



## Maticb

Skins don't improve anything. I don't understand the fuzz myself, even thought I did spend like 20€ on skins already, I would never spend so much on a knife(even thought I would of course love to have it)

About the callsigns, yea, they are quite mixed, but mostly it's self explanatory, if not just tell them you don't know where that is. I am MG2 and I still don't know everything on the new maps.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> false
> So, I started playing CS pre 1.3. The hay-days were 1.6 for me and I have been out of the game (for the most part) until about last month.
> 
> There is soooooooooo much stuff, I don't understand it all. It was all pretty straight forward back and the day and things have changed. What do you all say is a good starting point? I have no idea what Get_Rights config is, what is that?
> 
> I always change DPI on FPS games but for whatever reason it's like the only thing that actually changes it is the mouse sensitivity in the options, which is very arbitrary and hard to fix. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> I've been playing Casual and Active Duty maps and occasionally just doing the competitive matches. Is that the best start? Seriously, now CS:GO needs to come with a manual! ha
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Like Skins? Do these things do anything but change the asthetics of the weapon?! People freak over these things so at first I assumed they improved the weapon. So do they?


Get Right is a pro player from Sweden on the team NiP. He posts his config on facebook which changes radar, rates, and some other things. I customized it to match my key bindings. Between that and changing my DPI to 400DPI seemed to help a lot.
https://www.facebook.com/OfficialGetright

As far as getting better.
Step 1: Go into a server by yourself, spray a wall, learn the patterns, work on spray patterns. (pulling down)
Step 2: Play Deathmatch to help your aim and work on shooting moving targets
Step 3: Watch pro matches if you enjoy it. This will help you learn callouts, see strats, see where/how pros play and hopefully help with aim by observing crosshair placement.
Step 4: Profit. (Play competitive)

As already stated, Skins are just for looks. I warn you though, once you get addicted to this game you will want skins, and they get expensive. I was absolutely stunned that I spend $82 on a knife skin...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Same. I feel so lost at times. I'm also too used to pub that it's hard to break some bad habits. Learning the names of all the small spots in the new maps is also an issue for me, because people keep using different words for the same spots in my comp games


There are multiple names for spots, but most common ones will actually be shown on your minimap when your in the area.

//edit Scratch that. I was trying to find pictures but most of them appear to be wrong. They call it "Hole" for "window" in B on dust2. They call it "Back A" when its called Goose...


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Skins = aesthetics only, but some of them are DAMN nice! (and DAAAAMMMNNN expensive!)


Gotcha! Thanks for that!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> Skins don't improve anything. I don't understand the fuzz myself, even thought I did spend like 20€ on skins already, I would never spend so much on a knife(even thought I would of course love to have it)
> 
> About the callsigns, yea, they are quite mixed, but mostly it's self explanatory, if not just tell them you don't know where that is. I am MG2 and I still don't know everything on the new maps.


Yeah I'll have to pay more attention. Honestly, I end up muting almost everyone..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Get Right is a pro player from Sweden on the team NiP. He posts his config on facebook which changes radar, rates, and some other things. I customized it to match my key bindings. Between that and changing my DPI to 400DPI seemed to help a lot.
> https://www.facebook.com/OfficialGetright
> 
> As far as getting better.
> Step 1: Go into a server by yourself, spray a wall, learn the patterns, work on spray patterns. (pulling down)
> Step 2: Play Deathmatch to help your aim and work on shooting moving targets
> Step 3: Watch pro matches if you enjoy it. This will help you learn callouts, see strats, see where/how pros play and hopefully help with aim by observing crosshair placement.
> Step 4: Profit. (Play competitive)
> 
> As already stated, Skins are just for looks. I warn you though, once you get addicted to this game you will want skins, and they get expensive. I was absolutely stunned that I spend $82 on a knife skin...
> There are multiple names for spots, but most common ones will actually be shown on your minimap when your in the area.


Thanks for this! I'll have to check it all out.

Is it worth just finding a gun you like or should you really become good with a vast array of different weapons?

I don't see myself ever buying a skin. There is 0 appeal for me to want to spend real money on something that wouldn't actually make my skill better. But hey, maybe i'll be able to sell all these things and make money! ha

EDIT:

Oh one last thing, what happened to it forcing you to play all the other maps? It seems to be very dust2 heavy. I loved that it rotated maps and now everyone just votes for dust2.

And what happened to Dust? I loved de_dust...


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Is it worth just finding a gun you like or should you really become good with a vast array of different weapons?


I would start with the most common... AK47 probably. Then decide weather you like M4A4 or M4A1 better and practice one of those.

If you didn't know, go to Loadout and you can trade a few guns for other guns....

Honestly for a beginner I probably recommend M4A4 over A1 because its spray is closer to what the AK has and it has more bullets. I would probably recommend a P2000 over a USP as well, just because it has more bullets. Highly recommend you make sure you have a Tec-9 and a Five-Seven equipped as well, not a CZ. CZ can be a great weapon but its tough to use.

Once your aim gets better, you will probably switch to an M4A1, and you'll definitely switch to a USP.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Oh one last thing, what happened to it forcing you to play all the other maps? It seems to be very dust2 heavy. I loved that it rotated maps and now everyone just votes for dust2.
> 
> And what happened to Dust? I loved de_dust...


Dust is no longer in the Active Duty Group, if you want to play it in Deathmatch, it's in the Reserves group.


----------



## chemicalfan

For T's, you want an AK, for CT's you want an M4 (A1-S is more accurate & silenced but 20 round mag, A4 is slightly less accurate but has 30 round mag). Go for AWP if you're a sniper, and if you're on an eco, go for a cheap pistol and try to steal a gun. It's a lot more complicated than that, but generally that's the basic idea


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Yeah I'll have to pay more attention. Honestly, I end up muting almost everyone..


On casual people play probably 99% Dust2 yea.

About muting, youll just have to find a few friends and start playing with them, I started playing CSGO with friends from other games, so I had no problems, but I did also meet a lot of new people on CSGO. They arent all mad 8 year old russian kids screaming "suka blyiat" (no offense to any russians







)


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I would start with the most common... AK47 probably. Then decide weather you like M4A4 or M4A1 better and practice one of those.
> 
> If you didn't know, go to Loadout and you can trade a few guns for other guns....
> 
> Honestly for a beginner I probably recommend M4A4 over A1 because its spray is closer to what the AK has and it has more bullets. I would probably recommend a P2000 over a USP as well, just because it has more bullets. Highly recommend you make sure you have a Tec-9 and a Five-Seven equipped as well, not a CZ. CZ can be a great weapon but its tough to use.
> 
> Once your aim gets better, you will probably switch to an M4A1, and you'll definitely switch to a USP.


Yeah i'm either usually the AK or the silenced M4 (M4A1?) with the USP/Glock or Desert Eagle as my secondary. Should I be using a different primary or secondary that's better?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Dust is no longer in the Active Duty Group, if you want to play it in Deathmatch, it's in the Reserves group.


Well yeah I saw you can do that but it's clearly not something most people want to play anymore unfortuantely!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> For T's, you want an AK, for CT's you want an M4 (A1-S is more accurate & silenced but 20 round mag, A4 is slightly less accurate but has 30 round mag). Go for AWP if you're a sniper, and if you're on an eco, go for a cheap pistol and try to steal a gun. It's a lot more complicated than that, but generally that's the basic idea


Yeah I'll do that for round 2 usually. If we lost then it's usually all you can do but if we won and I don't want to spend all the money just yet i'll stick around to see if I can't loot someone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> On casual people play probably 99% Dust2 yea.
> 
> About muting, youll just have to find a few friends and start playing with them, I started playing CSGO with friends from other games, so I had no problems, but I did also meet a lot of new people on CSGO. They arent all mad 8 year old russian kids screaming "suka blyiat" (no offense to any russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah that does make a difference. I'm sure there are helpful people but the moment I keep hearing someone talk and it isn't to help, they get the mute treatment.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Well yeah I saw you can do that but it's clearly not something most people want to play anymore unfortunately!


Yeah, I'm not a fan of the map personally.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Yeah i'm either usually the AK or the silenced M4 (M4A1?) with the USP/Glock or Desert Eagle as my secondary. Should I be using a different primary or secondary that's better?


Silenced M4 is the M4A1. Do you find your getting quiet a bit of HS with it and/or the USP? If not, I would try the M4A4 for sure and to a lesser extent the P2000 to replace the USP. As you get better and better and getting HS the USP is just amazing.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Silenced M4 is the M4A1. Do you find your getting quiet a bit of HS with it and/or the USP? If not, I would try the M4A4 for sure and to a lesser extent the P2000 to replace the USP. As you get better and better and getting HS the USP is just amazing.


Is there a stat tracker? I feel like this is something I should be able to just look up.

I do feel like i'm definitely north of the belt line with the majority of my hits. Barring some like meet up right around the corner where i'm just holding the mouse button down. If i'm firing i'm starting to come around with the cross hairs landing at least at the chest before i start clicking.

Unfortunately, I only *feel* that's how it happening but my stats could definitely prove otherwise.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Is it? Ever since I got back I thought people were not using ESEA as much.
> 
> I tried CEVO for the hell of it, it was alright.
> 
> My friends and I are lazy, we pretty much just play MM.
> 
> So... I'm central LE if anyone wants to play sometime PM me or whatever. I only have two friends I play with (both LEs) but they are generally not on until a little later than I prefer during the week.


Yep, and ESEA continues to grow. ESEA currently has 50K Premium Users. Not even a year ago, ESEA was just under 30K Premium Users.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Yeah i'm either usually the AK or the silenced M4 (M4A1?) with the USP/Glock or Desert Eagle as my secondary. Should I be using a different primary or secondary that's better?


Don't bother with the Deagle, waste of time in GO. I you need a pistol then pick up either the P250 or the Tec-9/Five-seveN. I wouldn't bother too much with a pistol unless you are using the AWP or doing a pistol armour buy. A P250 on an eco can be a decent investment if you hold a spot that is within the oneshot distance.

As for the M4A1/M4A4, the M4A1 is a more accurate weapon, but the tradeoff is you have a lot less ammo and 10 less rounds in each mag. Most people use the A1, up to you which you find is the best, just keep the silencer on the A1 or you'll make it worse. With the P2000/USP, it's personal preference which one you use, again don't take the silencer off.

Edit:

For stats you can try this.


----------



## sepheroth003

Just watched this overwatch youtube video, probably the funniest one I've ever seen.


----------



## lolllll117

That guy's voice was the best part


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Don't bother with the Deagle, waste of time in GO. I you need a pistol then pick up either the P250 or the Tec-9/Five-seveN. I wouldn't bother too much with a pistol unless you are using the AWP or doing a pistol armour buy. A P250 on an eco can be a decent investment if you hold a spot that is within the oneshot distance.
> 
> As for the M4A1/M4A4, the M4A1 is a more accurate weapon, but the tradeoff is you have a lot less ammo and 10 less rounds in each mag. Most people use the A1, up to you which you find is the best, just keep the silencer on the A1 or you'll make it worse. With the P2000/USP, it's personal preference which one you use, again don't take the silencer off.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For stats you can try this.


I find it striking you don't put much emphasis on your back up. Nothing worse than getting caught reloading when you had a full mag in your secondary. I feel like the desert eagle gives me the best shot against a primary weapon so I use it. If I don't I go with the USP because it's more accurate.


----------



## Maticb

Desert eagle is useless in CS:GO, you will find out once you test the pistols. TEC-9 and FiveSeven usually go with the AWP, USP and Glock are also useful. P250 because of it's armor penetration for eco rounds. Not a lot of people use the berretas or the deagle anymore.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> For stats you can try this.


this site doesnt work properly. I really recommend this programm: https://headshotbox.github.io/
it provides more accurate stats.
developer is working on some graphics and performance bars (at least he does marking issues on github as enhancements, dunno if he still actively working on this project, last contribution was a month ago).


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> I find it striking you don't put much emphasis on your back up. Nothing worse than getting caught reloading when you had a full mag in your secondary. I feel like the desert eagle gives me the best shot against a primary weapon so I use it. If I don't I go with the USP because it's more accurate.


It's up to you really, that's why I said it's not too important, certainly not a requirement. If you find it helps you and your team out regularly, without negatively impacting your economy then go for it. Usually you shouldn't need it while using the AK/M4, providing you have a good position and grenades. I'd advise against the Deagle though, it's just not worth it 99% of the time, especially as a backup when you're using the AWP or a rifle. There's perhaps an argument in a pistol armour buy, but even then it's risky because you trade a lot of movement for the extra damage.


----------



## Paradigm84

Got my drop for this week, FN Army Sheen CZ, I'm rich!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Got my drop for this week, FN Army Sheen CZ, I'm rich!


I finally got something of value this week. Field Tested Terrace Tec 9. Was worth like $1.71. Everything else I have gotten has been sub .30.


----------



## chemicalfan

Meh, I like the Deagle. It's tricky, you only get 1 shot and it's gotta be a headshot, but if you get that one deag, it's job done (and it's so sweet). You can get additional shots off if your movement is good. I still take the Deagle on force buy rounds instead of a cheap SMG on some maps playing some positions (longer range)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Meh, I like the Deagle. It's tricky, you only get 1 shot and it's gotta be a headshot, but if you get that one deag, it's job done (and it's so sweet). You can get additional shots off if your movement is good. I still take the Deagle on force buy rounds instead of a cheap SMG on some maps playing some positions (longer range)


B plat on dust2 if you force buy can be a good spot for it, mainly because you can crouch spam behind the box. Few other maps have spots like that for it, otherwise I'd just get up close with another pistol.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Got my drop for this week, FN Army Sheen CZ, I'm rich!


nice! how much is that worth?

the best drop i got so far is a p2000 chainmail FN worth $2.50ish


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> nice! how much is that worth?
> 
> the best drop i got so far is a p2000 chainmail FN worth $2.50ish


He was being sarcastic. 

The best thing I've seen someone get was a A1s Knight, and the best thing I've gotten was worth a dollar, I think. =/ I'd love just one GOOD drop, not even something fantastic... Just something to make me feel like I haven't spent SO much money on this game.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> He was being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing I've seen someone get was a A1s Knight, and the best thing I've gotten was worth a dollar, I think. =/ I'd love just one GOOD drop, not even something fantastic... Just something to make me feel like I haven't spent SO much money on this game.


Oh, lol

about a year ago i got an AK47 jet set as a drop. i think it was worth around 14 dollars when i sold it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> nice! how much is that worth?
> 
> the best drop i got so far is a p2000 chainmail FN worth $2.50ish


20 cents.

BALLIN'.


----------



## sepheroth003

I got some dual elites (berettas), I think the skin was called Moon Libra. Nothing too great but it's better than the stained skin I was running. Of course none of this matters since I never use them.

Pretty funny last night someone looked up my profile and said he reported me for hacking. I went 25-12 with 5 MVPs on a win over a team of LE and LEMs. He said he reported me because I only have 330 hours played.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## Hefner

I'm thinking of trading my Bayonet Damascus steel MW for a FN M4 Hot Rod. I don't really like the Hot Rod, but the I'm guessing the value will increase a lot when the operation is over, so it's more like an investment. Do you guys think this is a good idea?


----------



## DizzlePro

Rip pickem challenge
Quote:


> On the first day, all 4 groups will be played out up to and including the winners match, with the elimination match and deciding match still to be played out. This means that 4 teams will have qualified for the quarter finals and everyone else still has a chance to make it that far.
> 
> At the end of day 1, we will *redraw the groups and seed the quarterfinals ensuring that a team cannot face off against a team that they have faced off against before* until they reach the grand finals. After this swap, the teams will continue their run through the groups against their new opponents and try to reach a spot in the quarter finals.
> 
> Starting from the quarterfinals all matches will be single elimination Bo3.


http://www.esl-one.com/csgo/cologne-2015/news/the-format-for-esl-one-cologne-2015/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I'm thinking of trading my Bayonet Damascus steel MW for a FN M4 Hot Rod. I don't really like the Hot Rod, but the I'm guessing the value will increase a lot when the operation is over, so it's more like an investment. Do you guys think this is a good idea?


If you can get someone to do that trade, definitely, the Hot Rod seems highly desirable and the Damascus knives in general aren't all that easy to sell.


----------



## el gappo

Achievement unlocked: Consistently beat German script kiddies for an overwhelmingly long period of time in Valves Competitive Matchmaking endurance challenge.

Watch Fe1vels face when he gets his rank up then sees mine


----------



## dmasteR

ESL ONE COLOGNE FORMAT REVEALED

Quote:


> From August 20-23, Cologne will once again stage a Valve-sponsored CS:GO major, with 16 teams from all over the world battling it out for a share of the $250,000 prize pool.
> 
> In recent weeks, ESL had hinted that it could change the format for the tournament following complaints that teams were eliminated from majors after playing just two best-of-one games.
> 
> ESL has now revealed that it will stick to the best-of-one format for the group stage while introducing a twist at the end of day one


Read the rest at:

http://www.hltv.org/news/15592-esl-one-cologne-format-revealed


----------



## Paradigm84

INB4 514 games in a 5 man premade on Vertigo.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm not too impressed by the ESL re-format. It's basically the normal upper/lower/elimination bracket system, with a scrambling of teams in the lower bracket. It's still 2 x BO1 losses = flight home. I still think Gfinity Spring Masters II had it down - BO2 groups, into single elim semis. The BO2 isn't ideal, but it's better than BO1, and the teams would play 3 matches rather than 2.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Can anyone elaborate more on the Get Right cfg file? What do these cfg files do specifically, how do you install them? how do you customize them?

Is there a how to or beginners site for these sorts of things?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Can anyone elaborate more on the Get Right cfg file? What do these cfg files do specifically, how do you install them? how do you customize them?
> 
> Is there a how to or beginners site for these sorts of things?


Firstly, downloading his config, or any other pro player's config won't make you better. You're better off googling console commands and finding guides to make your own autoexec that suites your needs.

All answers can be found on google since CSGO is widely popular.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Can anyone elaborate more on the Get Right cfg file? What do these cfg files do specifically, how do you install them? how do you customize them?
> 
> Is there a how to or beginners site for these sorts of things?


He uses weird movement keys, instead of W - A - S - D; because his brother used them and get_right played on his PC and got used to them. Only thing worth using is an autoexec that changes some cvars to reduce fps drops and what not. I downloaded Shroud's autoexec, since it's the same as Netcode Guide's, just cleaner. http://pastebin.com/RTuZavpF


----------



## MR-e

kind csgo related, but i sold my inventory to some friends of friends irl and made a few bucks. put that towards some new parts









Waiting for the EVGA or Asus x99 matx boards before i install them


----------



## chemicalfan

New knife!





That's a 0.9 float there, just want I wanted in a T knife


----------



## fragamemnon

Oooooooh, now I understand.









Yeah, I love those Guts. And the Dopplers, too. Congrats and happy stabbing!


----------



## chemicalfan

Haha, yeah man, thanks for the assistance









I've always hated gut knives, but they just show off some skin patterns SO well (blame NBK for that one, his Doppler is so awesome). When I checked out the Rust Coat BS one, it was a done deal


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achievement unlocked: Consistently beat German script kiddies for an overwhelmingly long period of time in Valves Competitive Matchmaking endurance challenge.
> 
> Watch Fe1vels face when he gets his rank up then sees mine


GRATZ! You got it before me though.. I'm disappointed in myself


----------



## fragamemnon

http://imgur.com/j9cEP

It's true - some skins and patterns on Gut knives are exceptional.


----------



## Makki

Hmm... There was a discussion about this instability? Yesterday was like this. Carried, rekted and clutched one map and rest was more likely, as we call it, Bot Tom. Hows this, if i could eliminate this issue it will help lots. Just playing more? And no, DMs/Casuals aint going to help me warm up.
Founded new group so its nice to play this, we got mumble and everything. They are just way more better than i am, so it would be better for all if i get this on their level. They have taught so much new in this game


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/j9cEP
> 
> It's true - some skins and patterns on Gut knives are exceptional.












That thing would get me killed so much, I'd be so busy inspecting it all the time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Hmm... There was a discussion about this instability? Yesterday was like this. Carried, rekted and clutched one map and rest was more likely, as we call it, Bot Tom. Hows this, if i could eliminate this issue it will help lots. Just playing more? And no, DMs/Casuals aint going to help me warm up.
> Founded new group so its nice to play this, we got mumble and everything. They are just way more better than i am, so it would be better for all if i get this on their level. They have taught so much new in this game


Try to play more consistently, in terms of positioning and aggression/pace. Figure out what is working for you, and keep doing it. Hopefully your teammates can fill the gap


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing would get me killed so much, I'd be so busy inspecting it all the time


That happens to me all the time.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Try to play more consistently, in terms of positioning and aggression/pace. Figure out what is working for you, and keep doing it. Hopefully your teammates can fill the gap


I could say, i have done way more passive gaming until now. Its nice, i like more this aggressive style. And absolutely when everyone is doing it. This "trading" thingy has been whole new area. Maybe its some switch inside which turns on/off. I have played ~560h CS:GO. Still a lot to learn

Gotta edit my last post, rest maps we played i was like Bot Tom....


Last nights rankup


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing would get me killed so much, I'd be so busy inspecting it all the time
> 
> 
> 
> That happens to me all the time.
Click to expand...

I'm guilty of this too.
In fact, the habit remained for the next couple of days after I sold it and I actually got killed while inspecting my stock knife.









Edit: I just realized how much I miss it. I want it back.








I'd take it over a FN CW M9 Bayo... Unless I can sell it, then buy a fantastic P4 Doppler, then spend all the rest of the cash on other stuff.


----------



## chemicalfan

Luckily I've got the knives I want/need now. Any others I want are way out of budget, so almost never gonna happen (....maybe if I get a bonus at work!).

Never gonna own a Doppler, or Fade, or M9/Karambit of any description. If I had a few hundred pounds to waste, I'd look at an FT CH Falchion (lots of brown), and a Vanilla Huntsman, maybe a WW/BS CW Bayonet too. But honestly, it'll never happen unless I get a knife/covert out of my next/final case opening (one key left!), and could trade for one of them.

Knives - a rich man's game


----------



## fragamemnon

Well I started trading up for mine from a bit under 30 keys, and it didn't take me that long.









Now my inventory is/was worth ~54k, even though soon after trading I made a stupid mistake and lost 6 keys.
The Doppler on these screenshots I bought for 32 keys, by the way.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Luckily I've got the knives I want/need now. Any others I want are way out of budget, so almost never gonna happen (....maybe if I get a bonus at work!).
> 
> Never gonna own a Doppler, or Fade, or M9/Karambit of any description. If I had a few hundred pounds to waste, I'd look at an FT CH Falchion (lots of brown), and a Vanilla Huntsman, maybe a WW/BS CW Bayonet too. But honestly, it'll never happen unless I get a knife/covert out of my next/final case opening (one key left!), and could trade for one of them.
> 
> Knives - a rich man's game


You can get knives much cheaper on Reddit, if you get keys from the right seller, you could probably get a Doppler Flip knife for around 65GBP, ~30GBP less than market price.


----------



## chemicalfan

Is Reddit better than CSGL?


----------



## Riddick51PB

should have separate threads: (1) CS:GO (2) CS:GO Inventory/Skins

as the latter really don't contribute much to the game CS:GO itself


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is Reddit better than CSGL?


Yes, much. You can't compare the communities, although the subreddit has recently changed a bit in a bad direction.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riddick51PB*
> 
> should have separate threads: (1) CS:GO (2) CS:GO Inventory/Skins
> 
> as the latter really don't contribute much to the game CS:GO itself


Well, while the skins are not directly related to the gameplay, they are a very significant part of the game, so I have to disagree with your statement. Although I am not against segregating the thread, too. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Is Reddit better than CSGL?


Yes.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riddick51PB*
> 
> should have separate threads: (1) CS:GO (2) CS:GO Inventory/Skins
> 
> as the latter really don't contribute much to the game CS:GO itself


Just because you've only got 4 posts on OCN doesn't take away from your opinion, but I can't help but you feel you're trolling.

Anyway, I agreed with Frag - without skins, CSGO wouldn't be where it is today. It simply wouldn't have the hype behind it, as Valve wouldn't have ploughed in the money for the majors, and the other communities such as ESL & Faceit wouldn't have gotten involved to the same degree either. Not to mention those who make a living solely from skins (not just the content creators, those that make profit from betting, as well as the streamers making money from unboxing). It makes CSGO much bigger than "just another competitive FPS".


----------



## mylilpony

Is there a way to check float value for items in steam market?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just because you've only got 4 posts on OCN doesn't take away from your opinion, but I can't help but you feel you're trolling.


I actually agree with him. The skins have really allowed CS:GO to flourish, however it has also split the community. There is a camp of people that mainly focus on skins / flair / fanaticism / trends (these are more the casual players. I would call them the "viewers" or the "consumers")

Then there is a camp of people who play CS:GO as a sport (even if they are not pro), these players may ALSO love skins / consumer aspects of the game, however they are focusing their energy on self improvement, tactics, evaluation, analysis, etc.

A good example of a mix of two camps would be dmasteR, who is both very invested in the skin / economy of the game, as well as the gameplay side. Personally I hate going to /r/globaloffensive and seeing all the news about skins, skin suggestions, flair, etc etc. That stuff has very little depth for me. I would much rather read pages on pages of tactics or an in-depth analysis of a pro game.

However, this split will never work because Valve has catered to the "consumer" camp too much. Now the "athletic" or "competitive" camp is the extreme minority and we have to look for other communities to get what we want (like ESEA, private scrim groups, etc)

EDIT: I'll add to this more (and no disrespect to anyone here) but I used to check this thread daily, now it's closer to weekly just because of the content posted. It's not _your_ fault (thread subscribers <3) it's just the way things have unfolded in the world of Counter-Strike.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Hmm... There was a discussion about this instability? Yesterday was like this. Carried, rekted and clutched one map and rest was more likely, as we call it, Bot Tom. Hows this, if i could eliminate this issue it will help lots. Just playing more? And no, DMs/Casuals aint going to help me warm up.
> Founded new group so its nice to play this, we got mumble and everything. They are just way more better than i am, so it would be better for all if i get this on their level. They have taught so much new in this game


Actually, headshot only (pistol only hs servers are useful, too) servers will help you a bit. If you're saying they won't, then you're denying yourself the consistency of play that you can achieve. I go to a pistol headshot server and get 100 kills P250, 100 kills USP-S, and maybe 50 with another fun pistol and then move onto a rifle HS only server. 100 with AK, 100 with M4. It will help you maintain a consistent aim, and focus more on your aim. If you can flick headshot in a HS only server with rifles and pistols as small as the hitbox is for heads, then you're set.

400 kills is a little extreme once you're getting more consistent aim, and 50 should be sufficient so long as it's not taking you 100 deaths to get there.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I actually agree with him. The skins have really allowed CS:GO to flourish, however it has also split the community. There is a camp of people that mainly focus on skins / flair / fanaticism / trends (these are more the casual players. I would call them the "viewers" or the "consumers")
> 
> Then there is a camp of people who play CS:GO as a sport (even if they are not pro), these players may ALSO love skins / consumer aspects of the game, however they are focusing their energy on self improvement, tactics, evaluation, analysis, etc.
> 
> A good example of a mix of two camps would be dmasteR, who is both very invested in the skin / economy of the game, as well as the gameplay side. Personally I hate going to /r/globaloffensive and seeing all the news about skins, skin suggestions, flair, etc etc. That stuff has very little depth for me. I would much rather read pages on pages of tactics or an in-depth analysis of a pro game.
> 
> However, this split will never work because Valve has catered to the "consumer" camp too much. Now the "athletic" or "competitive" camp is the extreme minority and we have to look for other communities to get what we want (like ESEA, private scrim groups, etc)
> 
> EDIT: I'll add to this more (and no disrespect to anyone here) but I used to check this thread daily, now it's closer to weekly just because of the content posted. It's not _your_ fault (thread subscribers <3) it's just the way things have unfolded in the world of Counter-Strike.


You're right in what you say, but as you acknowledge yourself, the skin-focussed "consumers" are the majority, and it's that reason that fracturing this thread would be bad. You're forgetting another really big segment of the CSGO community, one that sits between the two previous - the spectators. You can't forget Twitch, and the impact of viewing pro matches live. Both those seeking improvement, those gambling, and those casual viewer who just seek entertainment, Twitch has enabled a whole hype that CSGO needed to grow - and its active discussion in this thread is a huge part of this community.


----------



## fragamemnon

World of Counter-Strikecraft


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> World of Counter-Strikecraft


GIVE ME NOW!

Seriously, my eyes lit up when I saw that.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Is there a way to check float value for items in steam market?


Nope, you just have to make educated guesses.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, just go on CSGO Stash and see how the item wears as the float value increases, then you know what spots to look for when you're inspecting items in the marketplace.


----------



## mylilpony

^Thanks!

I need a better mic that doesn't pick up background noise (i have an AC on and street noise)...any recommendations? DOn't want to do a mod - mic b/c my headphones are expensive and i don't want to mess w/ them


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> ^Thanks!
> 
> I need a better mic that doesn't pick up background noise (i have an AC on and street noise)...any recommendations? DOn't want to do a mod - mic b/c my headphones are expensive and i don't want to mess w/ them


ModMic comes off without residue. I wouldn't worry about damaging your headphones with one of those. I can highly recommend it too


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> ^Thanks!
> 
> I need a better mic that doesn't pick up background noise (i have an AC on and street noise)...any recommendations? DOn't want to do a mod - mic b/c my headphones are expensive and i don't want to mess w/ them


I have 2 modmic's sitting in my drawer, I used them with my AKG Q701's but they were the 2.0 and 3.0 models and didn't play well with my Sound Blaster Z. I ended up getting a usb blue yeti. Best mic i've ever used yet, high recommended. when i first spoke on vent, everyone thought i was a different guy cause the voice was so clear compared to the distortion of the modmics.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Actually, headshot only (pistol only hs servers are useful, too) servers will help you a bit. If you're saying they won't, then you're denying yourself the consistency of play that you can achieve. I go to a pistol headshot server and get 100 kills P250, 100 kills USP-S, and maybe 50 with another fun pistol and then move onto a rifle HS only server. 100 with AK, 100 with M4. It will help you maintain a consistent aim, and focus more on your aim. If you can flick headshot in a HS only server with rifles and pistols as small as the hitbox is for heads, then you're set.
> 
> 400 kills is a little extreme once you're getting more consistent aim, and 50 should be sufficient so long as it's not taking you 100 deaths to get there.


Yup, have done those. And it works. Today was little bit better day overall. I would be happy to stabilize this after next step.


----------



## Hefner

How long do the operations last usually?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> How long do the operations last usually?


i think this one is going until september. they announced when it was ending i just don't remember the date.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> How long do the operations last usually?


I believe it ends September 30th, but don't quote me on that!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I believe it ends September 30th


Quoted.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I have 2 modmic's sitting in my drawer, I used them with my AKG Q701's but they were the 2.0 and 3.0 models and didn't play well with my Sound Blaster Z. I ended up getting a usb blue yeti. Best mic i've ever used yet, high recommended. when i first spoke on vent, everyone thought i was a different guy cause the voice was so clear compared to the distortion of the modmics.


i was considering the blue yeti, hows the noise cancel?my area gets loud during the day when i play on weekends, and my ac is right next to me too. feel kind of bad for everyone when i play.

i need a bigger desk tho gonna get a new computer thats gonna take up a lot of spaace...

also ranked back up to DMg!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i was considering the blue yeti, hows the noise cancel?my area gets loud during the day when i play on weekends, and my ac is right next to me too. *feel kind of bad for everyone when i play.*
> 
> i need a bigger desk tho gonna get a new computer thats gonna take up a lot of spaace...
> 
> also ranked back up to DMg!


This guy... The guy with some much background noise that his callous don't matter.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i was considering the blue yeti, hows the noise cancel?my area gets loud during the day when i play on weekends, and my ac is right next to me too. *feel kind of bad for everyone when i play.*
> 
> i need a bigger desk tho gonna get a new computer thats gonna take up a lot of spaace...
> 
> also ranked back up to DMg!
> 
> 
> 
> This guy... The guy with some much background noise that his callous don't matter.
Click to expand...

There's _always_ a guy like this.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> i was considering the blue yeti, hows the noise cancel?my area gets loud during the day when i play on weekends, and my ac is right next to me too. *feel kind of bad for everyone when i play.*
> 
> i need a bigger desk tho gonna get a new computer thats gonna take up a lot of spaace...
> 
> also ranked back up to DMg!
> 
> 
> 
> This guy... The guy with some much background noise that his callous don't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's _always_ a guy like this.
Click to expand...

He shouldn't feel bad, my snowball mic picks up noise from my _kitchen_, but it isn't an issue since I use Push to Talk and at least everyone can hear me loud and clear so I have no need to yell. Hell I could whisper callouts and people would hear me loud as day.


----------



## Shanenanigans

And I use a Zalman $10 clip on mic and people have no issues hearing me on voice activation.


----------



## pez

I've had nothing but terrible luck with the mic output on my TiHD. So I use the onboard audio for mic use. Since I have an optical DAC now, I probably should just get rid of the TiHD altogether, but I like to 'think' it's better for the optical







.

I have a ModMic 4.0 and haven't heard any complaints other than people saying they can hear my fan from my PC. But that's a fan that exhausts air towards me as I'm playing.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So I got around to playing MM after a long time. Ever since I moved to this city, I've bothered more with work and a new motorcycle ( and subsequent traveling ) and I haven't bothered to play at all.

It's a 1v4 clip for anyone who's interested. Directly uploaded using AMD Gaming Evolved ( for its GVR ) and a refresher for MM. Got hackers in the previous game, and two of my teammates' internet died in this one. Dropped back to LEM. Oh well.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This guy... The guy with some much background noise that his callous don't matter.


it's not static at least! I just have cars beeping or a low fan noise if it's on high - otherwise people don't say my mic is annoying /hard to hear =(


----------



## chemicalfan

I just have the built in mic on my laptop, I don't even have a headset right now! Is it worth getting a 5.1 headset, or am I better off sticking with a normal stereo one?


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/15599-iem-san-jose-with-100k-tournament
Quote:


> ESL has announced that the IEM stop in San Jose will feature a Counter-Strike tournament with upwards of $100,000 on offer.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I just have the built in mic on my laptop, I don't even have a headset right now! Is it worth getting a 5.1 headset, or am I better off sticking with a normal stereo one?


5.1 headsets are mostly just marketing. Since "5.1 headset" implies that the headset has 5 speakers and a woofer. Which you can clearly see they don't have.

Most of the time they just say "virtual surround sound" or something. Which usually just means they are using some software to adjust where in game sounds are coming from to make it easier to differentiate sounds through headphones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/15599-iem-san-jose-with-100k-tournament
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ESL has announced that the IEM stop in San Jose will feature a Counter-Strike tournament with upwards of $100,000 on offer.
Click to expand...

These tournaments are getting closer and closer to where i live. Maybe some day i will actually be able to go to a live tournament


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 5.1 headsets are mostly just marketing. Since "5.1 headset" implies that the headset has 5 speakers and a woofer. Which you can clearly see they don't have.


most of them actually have 6 speakers. but it still just marketing thing, because when speakers that close, brain hardly can tell diffirence between which speakers sound. there is serious science behind sound location topic, but from what i know, while people have only 2 ears, they recognize sound location not by output (speaker) placement, but by timings and wave frequencies shifts.


----------



## confed

@mylilpony What is your microphone level at? If you go to Recording Devices and then check the properties it should tell you. Simply continue to lower that until it picks up less and less background noise. Mine is set to 19 at the moment because when it is much higher, it picks up almost any noise in my apartment. I also agree that the Mod Mic would not damage your headphones. I almost bought one of them but for the price, I figured I would simply try something else. I grabbed the Samson Meteorite. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Zeek

Not sure if I just messed up or made a really good trade. I've been slowly trading up as some of you know and finally ended up getting to a FN Karambit Doppler. It was a phase 3 but heh, it's still a Kara doppler







I had it up on lounge and some guy offered me a FN M9 Tiger Tooth and it was semi tempting since I've always wanted one. I told him no and he added in a MW Atomic Alloy. Phase 3's aren't the most wanted Kara Dopplers so I said why not and sent him an offer. It sat for like 4 hours waiting for him to accept when someone randomly wrote on the trade asking me if I wanted a ST M9 Fade. I thought he was trolling at first so I just went along and was like yea sure send me an offer. Seconds later I have a trade offer 1:1 My phase 3 Kara Doppler for a ST FN M9 Fade. I went all over reddit before accepting the offer but I really couldn't find anything. I just knew Phase 3 Kara's go for like 160 keys max since they're not the most wanted and I'm pretty sure this fade, even tho it's a crap fade, is still worth more. Any traders around here know what it would be worth?

And yes the map has the contrast I didn't edit it like that lol


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> @mylilpony What is your microphone level at? If you go to Recording Devices and then check the properties it should tell you. Simply continue to lower that until it picks up less and less background noise. Mine is set to 19 at the moment because when it is much higher, it picks up almost any noise in my apartment. I also agree that the Mod Mic would not damage your headphones. I almost bought one of them but for the price, I figured I would simply try something else. I grabbed the Samson Meteorite. I really enjoy it.


it's pretty low, ive resorted to putting it around my neck again (zalman clipon but clip is broken) and complaitns have dropped.

Hit DMG again only to go against a 4stack and lose on overpass as t, get a tie on mirage as t, and mirage again with a player with 800 ping who refused to reconnect, and then deranking
ALso is it just me or are people on Dust2 MM more unpleasant? I thought i had a reason i left it off my map pool. Also apparently on overpass, if I'm on T and rush A, i get major lag/framerate issues. I've had that happen to me twice on different days now, so i have to take that out o fmy rotation as well.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Not sure if I just messed up or made a really good trade. I've been slowly trading up as some of you know and finally ended up getting to a FN Karambit Doppler. It was a phase 3 but heh, it's still a Kara doppler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it up on lounge and some guy offered me a FN M9 Tiger Tooth and it was semi tempting since I've always wanted one. I told him no and he added in a MW Atomic Alloy. Phase 3's aren't the most wanted Kara Dopplers so I said why not and sent him an offer. It sat for like 4 hours waiting for him to accept when someone randomly wrote on the trade asking me if I wanted a ST M9 Fade. I thought he was trolling at first so I just went along and was like yea sure send me an offer. Seconds later I have a trade offer 1:1 My phase 3 Kara Doppler for a ST FN M9 Fade. I went all over reddit before accepting the offer but I really couldn't find anything. I just knew Phase 3 Kara's go for like 160 keys max since they're not the most wanted and I'm pretty sure this fade, even tho it's a crap fade, is still worth more. Any traders around here know what it would be worth?
> 
> And yes the map has the contrast I didn't edit it like that lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've had a look and the only price I can find is 160k for a Fade like that, the downside is that ST knives aren't as easy to sell if I remember correctly.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've had a look and the only price I can find is 160k for a Fade like that, the downside is that ST knives aren't as easy to sell if I remember correctly.


I think it's 85% fade, but yeah trading/selling ST knives is really hard, since no one will pay market price for one. Most people just use them for csgojackpot


----------



## Paradigm84

Not sure I'd bet such an expensive knife even if I had a $10,000 inventory.









On an unrelated note, I love playing Deathmatch on Log, people get so salty when I just grab an AWP and sit in the sniper nest or on the logs.


----------



## sepheroth003

I'm just sitting here at work thinking about CSGO... I currently use a Corsair M60 mouse, while I love it I think I just came to the conclusion its too big and bulky to move very well. This Microsoft "Wheel Mouse Optical 1.1" is very light and much smaller and just feels good. Think I'm going to go to BestBuy tomorrow and get some hands on some new mice and see what I think. Requirement will be it has to run at 400dpi and be switchable to I can run higher DPI in windows.

While I'm thinking about it, my monoprice mousepad is getting pretty worn too. Maybe I can find a QCK+ heavy or something.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I'm just sitting here at work thinking about CSGO... I currently use a Corsair M60 mouse, while I love it I think I just came to the conclusion its too big and bulky to move very well. This Microsoft "Wheel Mouse Optical 1.1" is very light and much smaller and just feels good. Think I'm going to go to BestBuy tomorrow and get some hands on some new mice and see what I think. Requirement will be it has to run at 400dpi and be switchable to I can run higher DPI in windows.
> 
> While I'm thinking about it, my monoprice mousepad is getting pretty worn too. Maybe I can find a QCK+ heavy or something.


You can always also run 400 DPI and use raw_input in CS:GO, then use a higher windows sensitivity. That way you don't need to have a DPI button on the mouse if that's what you meant.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I'm just sitting here at work thinking about CSGO... I currently use a Corsair M60 mouse, while I love it I think I just came to the conclusion its too big and bulky to move very well. This Microsoft "Wheel Mouse Optical 1.1" is very light and much smaller and just feels good. Think I'm going to go to BestBuy tomorrow and get some hands on some new mice and see what I think. Requirement will be it has to run at 400dpi and be switchable to I can run higher DPI in windows.
> 
> While I'm thinking about it, my monoprice mousepad is getting pretty worn too. Maybe I can find a QCK+ heavy or something.


I just picked up a QCK heavy and M65 the other day









It was actually lighter than i was expecting for having so much metal on it. After removing the weights it feels just barely heavier than my old mouse when sliding it across the surface of my mouse pad. if you pick it up it's clearly a good amount heavier though.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can always also run 400 DPI and use raw_input in CS:GO, then use a higher windows sensitivity. That way you don't need to have a DPI button on the mouse if that's what you meant.


I guess I don't understand how this works completely. I'm at 6/11 in windows, your saying increase that so its comfortable at 400DPI, then force Raw Input will make it bypass that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> It was actually lighter than i was expecting for having so much metal on it. After removing the weights it feels just barely heavier than my old mouse when sliding it across the surface of my mouse pad. if you pick it up it's clearly a good amount heavier though.


I'm trying to remember if my M60 has weights, if it does I probably have them in. I'll look when I get home and see if I can remove them and try that first.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I guess I don't understand how this works completely. I'm at 6/11 in windows, your saying increase that so its comfortable at 400DPI, then force Raw Input will make it bypass that?
> I'm trying to remember if my M60 has weights, if it does I probably have them in. I'll look when I get home and see if I can remove them and try that first.


Correct. If you use Raw_input in CS:GO, it bypasses Windows sensitivity. So you can use 11/11 if you want in Windows so you have a quick sensitivity on Windows, but in game with raw_input it will function like its 6/11.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct. If you use Raw_input in CS:GO, it bypasses Windows sensitivity. So you can use 11/11 if you want in Windows so you have a quick sensitivity on Windows, but in game with raw_input it will function like its 6/11.


Yeah that's what I thought too.

I feel like having a drastically different sensitivity in windows vs in games would be really hard to get used to though.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I'm trying to remember if my M60 has weights, if it does I probably have them in. I'll look when I get home and see if I can remove them and try that first.


should be three large screws on the bottom of the mouse. that's what mine has at least and ours are very similar.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> should be three large screws on the bottom of the mouse. that's what mine has at least and ours are very similar.


Thanks, took them out. 1 game of DM seemed to work well.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct. If you use Raw_input in CS:GO, it bypasses Windows sensitivity. So you can use 11/11 if you want in Windows so you have a quick sensitivity on Windows, but in game with raw_input it will function like its 6/11.


Does Raw Input override things like polling rate and other things from mouse softwares like Razer Synapse or LGS?


----------



## iSlayer

No, it will not Starfire.

Polling rate is the frequency at which response are collected from the mouse. Raw Input will take EXACTLY what was transmitted by the mouse directly, not via Windows.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> No, it will not Starfire.
> 
> Polling rate is the frequency at which response are collected from the mouse. Raw Input will take EXACTLY what was transmitted by the mouse directly, not via Windows.


It's funkmetal, So I'm confused at your wording, can you explain in more detail?


----------



## iSlayer

I know your name







I just wanted to call you Starfire because I <3 her. Teen Titans was great.

The polling rate is a measure of how quickly your USB port will "poll" or collect data sent from a mouse.

Normally, your input is accepted BY Windows and then that information is passed along to the game (generally after Windows does some processing on it, IE acceleration and whatnot). With raw input, the data is collected as is from the USB port, bypassing Windows. Windows will accept all 1000 responses per second as will raw input.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1pb78c/raw_input_is_not_bugged/

Googled and saw this actually.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I know your name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to call you Starfire because I <3 her. Teen Titans was great.
> 
> The polling rate is a measure of how quickly your USB port will "poll" or collect data sent from a mouse.
> 
> Normally, your input is accepted BY Windows and then that information is passed along to the game (generally after Windows does some processing on it, IE acceleration and whatnot). With raw input, the data is collected as is from the USB port, bypassing Windows. Windows will accept all 1000 responses per second as will raw input.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1pb78c/raw_input_is_not_bugged/
> 
> Googled and saw this actually.


Ah ok, makes sense. Just got a Deathadder Chroma and it feels alot more responsive @ 500 Polling than my G502 @ 1k Polling

And yeah, Starfire is bae along with Raven and Terra


----------



## lolllll117

Raven for days. gotta love that Tara Strong


----------



## Tagkaman

Stickers hype.


----------



## dahahanne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Ah ok, makes sense. Just got a Deathadder Chroma and it feels alot more responsive @ 500 Polling than my G502 @ 1k Polling
> 
> And yeah, Starfire is bae along with Raven and Terra


To add on to rawinput, the difference between 1 and 0 is that without rawinput, you are limited by your framerate for how often your mouse will update, but rawinput 1 will have the static buffer from the poll-rate and remain consistent nomatter what framerate you have.

But, there are 2 types of rawinput implementations, 1 is universal with more overhead and the other is more specific (as in, hardware specific) with lowest possible overhead.

CSGO has implemented the universal one, it has to -> ask windows for device then poll from the device. The other one doesnt ask windows, it 100% bypasses windows to direclty poll the device without asking windows for the device information. Its understandable that they chose the first.

Just thought this was relevant


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahahanne*
> 
> To add on to rawinput, the difference between 1 and 0 is that without rawinput, you are limited by your framerate for how often your mouse will update, but rawinput 1 will have the static buffer from the poll-rate and remain consistent nomatter what framerate you have.
> 
> But, there are 2 types of rawinput implementations, 1 is universal with more overhead and the other is more specific (as in, hardware specific) with lowest possible overhead.
> 
> CSGO has implemented the universal one, it has to -> ask windows for device then poll from the device. The other one doesnt ask windows, it 100% bypasses windows to direclty poll the device without asking windows for the device information. Its understandable that they chose the first.
> 
> Just thought this was relevant


Wonder if that's also true under Linux









In other news, we've got our Cologne teams now:
http://www.hltv.org/news/15608-esl-one-cologne-teams-finalised


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahahanne*
> 
> CSGO has implemented the universal one, it has to -> ask windows for device then poll from the device. The other one doesnt ask windows, it 100% bypasses windows to direclty poll the device without asking windows for the device information. Its understandable that they chose the first.
> 
> Just thought this was relevant


Sounds relevant, but do you have a source on that? Even by asking "Windows for device" I don't see how it's slower in actual use.


----------



## semencmoz

feel sad for HR and dignitas.
already love Renegades stickers though.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Raven for days. gotta love that Tara Strong





Spoiler: Naturally you would like Tara






Pony aside, she is a lot of my childhood. I follow her on Twitter, at one point she said something like "Your parents should thank me for baby sitting you." I thought it was pretty accurate.
All we need now is for her to voice female SWAT/terrorists/GSG9 for CS:GO

EDIT: Dropped picture resolution... I have to stop using native resolutions in my posts... 1600x1600 was way too big.


----------



## funkmetal

So wait? LG dropped their roster and picked up the Keyd roster which was already in because of legend status but LG was supposed to play to qualify? Was it a tactic by the management of LG to get their name in the tournament?


----------



## pez

I had the laser variant of that mouse for a while, and it just forced it to be a claw/fingertip for my hand size (21cm). It was also un-proportionately heavy in the back with 'even' weighting. Never had problems with the rest of the mouse, but just truly wasn't for me.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So wait? LG dropped their roster and picked up the Keyd roster which was already in because of legend status but LG was supposed to play to qualify? Was it a tactic by the management of LG to get their name in the tournament?


I'd imagine that some money changed hands from Keyd -> LG to "buy" the contracts, can't imagine the players really cared much (can't see LG paying them much more than Keyd did). As Thorin pointed out on his YT podcast, Keyd/LG aren't really top 8, and it wouldn't be surprising to see them drop out of groups unless they get an easy group


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Raven for days. gotta love that Tara Strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Naturally you would like Tara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pony aside, she is a lot of my childhood. I follow her on Twitter, at one point she said something like "Your parents should thank me for baby sitting you." I thought it was pretty accurate.
> All we need now is for her to voice female SWAT/terrorists/GSG9 for CS:GO
> 
> EDIT: Dropped picture resolution... I have to stop using native resolutions in my posts... 1600x1600 was way too big.
Click to expand...

Pony is half of it. But she plays so many key roles in so many shows that i watched as a kid that it's hard not to give her credit.
Plus Raven wouldn't be Raven without all the perfectly executed one liners:




Female characters in CS:GO would be... interesting. Not sure if that's going to happen any time soon. There's just too many other important things for the devs to be working on.


----------



## lolllll117

http://www.hltv.org/news/15614-esl-release-79-team-world-ranking


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/15614-esl-release-79-team-world-ranking


Thorin's response sums it up

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628243628901580801.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Spoiler: Getting a little off topic now but...




I'm pretty sure I know most of those voices. And the ones I do are definitely from my childhood. She is extremely talented and finding out she voiced all these characters is mind blowing. I love voice actors anyway.
I also love seeing the same actors on my favorite shows. (Example, in S"uperNatural, Crowley also was on X-Files ~15 years earlier as a pyromancer).


My comment about her voice acting female characters in CS:GO was both a joke me trying to remain on topic


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Thorin's response sums it up
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628243628901580801.


That response lol.


----------



## iSlayer

TSM in 6th...wot

C9 where it is...wot

The everything
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Ah ok, makes sense. Just got a Deathadder Chroma and it feels alot more responsive @ 500 Polling than my G502 @ 1k Polling
> 
> And yeah, Starfire is bae along with Raven and Terra


<3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Raven for days. gotta love that Tara Strong


cazh0ul


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Thorin's response sums it up
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628243628901580801.










Thorin


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What's the average rank for people in this thread? Is there a poll somewhere?

One of my friend is carried. He is MGE and bottom frags all the time. My other friends fluctuate between Nova4 and MG2. Then I have 1 guy at Nova2 who queue with us, and a guy who aimbots cause he's bad.


----------



## dmasteR

I think there's people who are from Silver all the way to Global Elite that posts in this thread. Global Elite here. Honestly though, ranks don't mean a whole lot in terms of actual skill. (Something I've repeated many times in this thread...)

MatchMaking is far from playing in a actual Competitive match. MatchMaking is nothing but a pug service.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What's the average rank for people in this thread? Is there a poll somewhere?
> 
> One of my friend is carried. He is MGE and bottom frags all the time. My other friends fluctuate between Nova4 and MG2. Then I have 1 guy at Nova2 who queue with us, and a guy who aimbots cause he's bad.


I'm kinda stuck at MG1 right now but I imagine I can hold my own with the average (trying) DMG. The ranking system is really flawed either way though, I have realized this. I only have 41 wins so far so I haven't done too much on comp but there are some people who are literally worse than bots at MG1-2. And I seem to get stuck on those teams whenever I solo queue which is why I am stuck. I end up top of the leaderboard almost every game but it's hard to pull a whole team up on this game. Had a guy yesterday finish 4 and 22 on my team, he was ranked MG2 I think and my GN2 friend had 3 times his kills with way less deaths. Had someone last night blocking the whole team off from entering sites, people not buying with 6k, or they buy famas or mac 10s for whatever reason. I just don't get it.

If you are MG1/2/E and need another person to play with from time to time feel free to add me. Playing with these trolls and griefers completely ruins the fun of this game.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'll add you when I get on my desktop.

I used to be SEM/Nova1 6 month back. Can't break out cause solo queue. 1 month ago my friend played on my account and got me to Nova4. I ranked myself to MG2.

The funny thing is I can help the team win, but I have horrible KD in Compet and don't get much kills. I seem to get more kills now.

My friend at Nova4 gets top frag when he play with me but he don't actually help the team to win.

Today I played solo. Some guy didn't like my profile pic so claimed that he will throw. Eventually most of the team was throwing and we still won.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Also what KD do you guys get with AK, AWP, or M4 in death match? I get good KD in deathmatch but it doesn't seem to help in compet.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Also what KD do you guys get with AK, AWP, or M4 in death match? I get good KD in deathmatch but it doesn't seem to help in compet.


Deathmatch is much more different. In competitive, reflex and aim is only part of winning, while in deathmatch its pretty much all there is.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Also what KD do you guys get with AK, AWP, or M4 in death match? I get good KD in deathmatch but it doesn't seem to help in compet.


The correlation between performance in DM and Competitive is pretty minimal. In Deathmatch, you don't have to factor in nerves or make an effort to obscure your position, because it doesn't matter if you die.

I usually get a 1.5 - 3 KD in Deathmatch, but in Competitive it's closer to 1.


----------



## Tagkaman

Also if you're talking about valve dm its full of sub-mgs.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The correlation between performance in DM and Competitive is pretty minimal. In Deathmatch, you don't have to factor in nerves or make an effort to obscure your position, because it doesn't matter if you die.
> 
> I usually get a 1.5 - 3 KD in Deathmatch, but in Competitive it's closer to 1.


Yeah, thats something I had to work on. I go into DM and go 60 and 20 and then the second the Accept button fires up on comp my hands just go limp or something lol. I've gotten better at not letting it get to me though.

Ace I got yesterday. Not amazing but I liked it.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The correlation between performance in DM and Competitive is pretty minimal. In Deathmatch, you don't have to factor in nerves or make an effort to obscure your position, because it doesn't matter if you die.
> 
> I usually get a 1.5 - 3 KD in Deathmatch, but in Competitive it's closer to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats something I had to work on. I go into DM and go 60 and 20 and then the second the Accept button fires up on comp my hands just go limp or something lol. I've gotten better at not letting it get to me though.
> 
> Ace I got yesterday. Not amazing but I liked it.
Click to expand...

Dude change your crosshair









Here's mine:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Dude change your crosshair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wat.

That's and interesting crosshair.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Also what KD do you guys get with AK, AWP, or M4 in death match? I get good KD in deathmatch but it doesn't seem to help in compet.


Don't worry about your KD in Deathmatch. That's not what you need to focus on.

In Deathmatch, turn your sound off, and just run around and shoot people. Rely solely on your reflexes.


----------



## funkmetal

Odd, I have been using fixed refresh for awhile and I decided to turn on Gsync again on my Swift for CSGO and it is a stuttery mess where I cant even navigate the menu. Also I noticed CSAA is gone as a AA option after my upgrade to my 980Ti's?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Played with HPE1k and we managed to tie a game when we have 2 people throwing for skins on our team









The other team has 1 MGE, 1 Nova1, 1 Silver4. The MGE is carrying them and they still lost, even with the 2 throwers on our team telling them where we are









In other news, I nearly perfected my Swag7 and Auto skills.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Odd, I have been using fixed refresh for awhile and I decided to turn on Gsync again on my Swift for CSGO and it is a stuttery mess where I cant even navigate the menu. Also I noticed CSAA is gone as a AA option after my upgrade to my 980Ti's?


CSAA was removed on 2nd Gen Maxwell.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Played with HPE1k and we managed to tie a game when we have 2 people throwing for skins on our team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other team has 1 MGE, 1 Nova1, 1 Silver4. The MGE is carrying them and they still lost, even with the 2 throwers on our team telling them where we are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I nearly perfected my Swag7 and Auto skills.


Absolutely horrible, yet almost to be expected with my luck.


lawnoob has perfected the art of assists as well XD

Wolver was the MGE and the rest of the team was silver and unranked. skrub and carry for skins add me threw the whole game and told them where we were the whole match.

If you are an MG and want some people to play with, add me. lol


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think there's people who are from Silver all the way to Global Elite that posts in this thread. Global Elite here. Honestly though, ranks don't mean a whole lot in terms of actual skill. (Something I've repeated many times in this thread...)
> 
> MatchMaking is far from playing in a actual Competitive match. MatchMaking is nothing but a pug service.


Are you still global? I feel like i haven't seen you playing CS in months. ever since GTA came out really. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Also what KD do you guys get with AK, AWP, or M4 in death match? I get good KD in deathmatch but it doesn't seem to help in compet.


As other people have said deathmatch really means nothing and shouldn't be used for anything other than maybe warming up your reflexes/aim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/15614-esl-release-79-team-world-ranking
> 
> 
> 
> Thorin's response sums it up
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628243628901580801.
Click to expand...

Pretty much.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've had a look and the only price I can find is 160k for a Fade like that, the downside is that ST knives aren't as easy to sell if I remember correctly.


I managed to trade that out for a ST FN M9 Doppler Phase 1, and traded that doppler for a Karambit Tiger Tooth which is what I wanted all along


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I managed to trade that out for a ST FN M9 Doppler Phase 1, and traded that doppler for a Karambit Tiger Tooth which is what I wanted all along


I'd love to own one of those, but I'm very happy with my Bayo Damascus Steel FN and Karambit Damascus Steel FT.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd love to own one of those, but I'm very happy with my Bayo Damascus Steel FN and Karambit Damascus Steel FT.


Had a Kara Damascus MW myself and I had to trade that out because the shine was blinding


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Absolutely horrible, yet almost to be expected with my luck.


Haha, my last comp match was a tie on Overpass too! Would have won but we cocked up the economy (had to eco last round, gg). I top fragged (never happens!), against a couple of Nova 2's plus unranked. I'm SE, presumably I'm close to rank up...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Are you still global? I feel like i haven't seen you playing CS in months. ever since GTA came out really. lol
> As other people have said deathmatch really means nothing and shouldn't be used for anything other than maybe warming up your reflexes/aim.
> Pretty much.


No idea, pretty sure my MMR is Global however as that's what it was last time I played MatchMaking.


----------



## lolllll117

while we are talking about competitive matches, i had a super fun one last night:


----------



## chemicalfan

Gotta feel for the guy that gets 5 kills in 17 rounds...


----------



## sepheroth003

I'm not sure I'm socially built for this game. Literally 99% of the CS population just constantly talk trash. I actually find it very annoying at times. Last night a teammate called out another teammate for rotating too early. It led to a giant argument with constant yelling over the mics and we probably lost the match because of it. Just stupid...


----------



## chemicalfan

What rank? You can always block communication from the idiots that plague MM. At least you can hear enemy footsteps that way, and play your own game


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What rank? You can always block communication from the idiots that plague MM. At least you can hear enemy footsteps that way, and play your own game


This is what I always did because I can't concentrate on what someone says and what Im doing in the game. I was better off muting everyone and listening to footsteps, paying attention to the radar, etc, and so I never needed calls.

But this is apparently frowned upon by many players and in turn turns them into dlords.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It's fine to do when you have proper game sense. It's when people force buy when we need to save. I've played with my two friends with two randoms. They bought SMG + HE when us three called for a save since we had $1300. We all could have full bought with the loss bonus the next round. Instead, they force bought again and we stabilized with eco.

You are a player that will save in this situation. You also have game sense, so you will rotate when needed. These guys sat at B after seeing 4 people at long doors. They weren't paying attention and didn't hear rotate for call.


----------



## chemicalfan

It's easier on T side, just follow the bomb (or make a lot of noise and try to fake them out, or lurk)


----------



## HPE1000

For the past couple days my game has crashed on almost every single game I try to join or map I try to load. I cant even play offline with bots. I join the game and while the map is loading the game crashes and sends me to the desktop telling me there was an engine error most of the time. I can't find a fix that works for me :/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> For the past couple days my game has crashed on almost every single game I try to join or map I try to load. I cant even play offline with bots. I join the game and while the map is loading the game crashes and sends me to the desktop telling me there was an engine error most of the time. I can't find a fix that works for me :/


Have you tried verifying your game?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you tried verifying your game?


Yep, and I resintalled the game as well. Tried compatibility modes, deleted all of my workshop downloads. Nothing. It seems to be crashing when it is saying "initializing resources".


----------



## NateST

Cl_mute_enemyteam 1 is pretty useful as well. Haven't followed the thread too much recently. Ranking up seems really easy at the moment, two of my alts hit Supreme recently. Only had two cheaters in the past 20 or so games at Supreme/Global MMR.


----------



## dmasteR

Interesting tournament at IEM Gamescom. Winners of the B01 picks which two teams play each other and the community votes for the map they play.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, sounds unnecessarily messy. I mean, it'll end up being a round-robin anyway, just in a different/"random" order


----------



## Paradigm84

Wouldn't they just choose the best teams to go against each other to eliminate some of the stronger competitors?


----------



## jameyscott

A little bit off topic, but I'm literally LOLing. This is great.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That was on topic. Also very funny.

EDIT: Got a horrible issue. I've installed my mouse drivers (Roccat Lua) to try to fix this, but it hasn't worked.

Sometimes my mouse and keyboard will lock up and anytime I press a mouse key, my speakers beep for each press and release (two per click). If I press another button on my keyboard in a couple games, everything releases again, but I have a horrible frame stutter. In CS:GO, this doesn't happen, it still just beeps. This only happens in games that can fully tax my CPU, or completely utilize 3 cores. CS:GO is one of them since my CPU is typically above 80% (most of the time it's around 90%). I know I should probably create a thread for this, but I figured it has a massive impact on CS:GO, I could post it here.

This only happens when I am holding down a key on the keyboard, and then try to click. I cannot force it to happen. It's just random. Like I'll be running with my knife out, get to a corner, drop to a crouch real quick and swap to my rifle. Someone comes around the corner and I get a couple shots off, and strafe back around the corner. I'll peek back out, shoot a quick burst, drop to a crouch, and try another burst. Except I'll get locked in that position for a few seconds after all the beeps are done. Then it will procces my commands, making me spin around crazily (since I was trying to aim), strafe back to the right, and drop back in to a crouch.

I'm worried that it might be a little bit of chip degradation. I didn't know that my Gigabyte board would turbo my uncore to 40x automatically until later. I'm concerned that it might have done a little bit of damage to that part of the chip, causing this issue.

Finally, I have some generic ASUS keyboard. I part the part number and looked for drivers, but didn't fine any. (P/N KB34211)

EDIT2: Also turned off mouse acceleration. I am already getting used to it. I've used the same speed in Windows with mouse acceleration for years now. I'm not sure if having it on in windows affected having it off in game. I always disabled it in games.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So I got mad and decided to derank with 4 other people. Full team of derankers = fast lose lol.

How long will it take to go from MG2 down to Silver 4-ish?

Is it possible to get to Silver 2 or 3?

Also do I lose Overwatch if I go below Nova 1?


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So I got mad and decided to derank with 4 other people. Full team of derankers = fast lose lol.
> 
> How long will it take to go from MG2 down to Silver 4-ish?
> 
> Is it possible to get to Silver 2 or 3?
> 
> Also do I lose Overwatch if I go below Nova 1?


I've been trying to derank for a while now and I can tell you it's a pain in the ass if you made a smurf and carried a few matches. It took me like 5 matches to go from GN3 to GN2, but yeah sometimes it gets boring and I ace/carry a few rounds in between. And also my friend's account that I've been deranking it's been like a week now and barely made it from MGE to MG2.

Anyone wanting to derank add any of these:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/free_enemy_boosting
http://steamcommunity.com/id/anzeb
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198233695528


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So I got mad and decided to derank with 4 other people. Full team of derankers = fast lose lol.
> 
> How long will it take to go from MG2 down to Silver 4-ish?
> 
> Is it possible to get to Silver 2 or 3?
> 
> Also do I lose Overwatch if I go below Nova 1?


Why even bother? So you just have easy matches all the time?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So I got mad and decided to derank with 4 other people. Full team of derankers = fast lose lol.
> 
> How long will it take to go from MG2 down to Silver 4-ish?
> 
> Is it possible to get to Silver 2 or 3?
> 
> Also do I lose Overwatch if I go below Nova 1?
> 
> 
> 
> Why even bother? So you just have easy matches all the time?
Click to expand...

dey 2 gud 4 me i can even

ned2 derank cause bad, cant handl muh lvl


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So I got mad and decided to derank with 4 other people. Full team of derankers = fast lose lol.
> 
> How long will it take to go from MG2 down to Silver 4-ish?
> 
> Is it possible to get to Silver 2 or 3?
> 
> Also do I lose Overwatch if I go below Nova 1?
> 
> 
> 
> Why even bother? So you just have easy matches all the time?
Click to expand...

On days where you can't hit anything, sometimes its nice to play against lower skill levels before switching over and playing at your appropriate skill level.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So I got mad and decided to derank with 4 other people. Full team of derankers = fast lose lol.
> 
> How long will it take to go from MG2 down to Silver 4-ish?
> 
> Is it possible to get to Silver 2 or 3?
> 
> Also do I lose Overwatch if I go below Nova 1?


Pretty pointless to derank. You're not going to get better. Why bother with Competitive MM if you want to play easier players? Just play Casual/Community Servers.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Do I need t win a round before my rank changes?

Lost 9 in a row and still MG2.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do I need t win a round before my rank changes?
> 
> Lost 9 in a row and still MG2.


No it just goes down.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> On days where you can't hit anything, sometimes its nice to play against lower skill levels before switching over and playing at your appropriate skill level.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Pretty pointless to derank. You're not going to get better. Why bother with Competitive MM if you want to play easier players? Just play Casual/Community Servers.


^^ This. Hit the deathmatch, play retakes, even play faceit if you just want to beat up on scrubs.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do I need t win a round before my rank changes?
> 
> Lost 9 in a row and still MG2.
> 
> 
> 
> No it just goes down.
Click to expand...

Lost 9 in a row by now.

Also, played against all SFCs lol. I got 2 Zeus kills.

lol screenshot is not safe for ocn


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> On days where you can't hit anything, sometimes its nice to play against lower skill levels before switching over and playing at your appropriate skill level.


If I need to play something to warm up, I just play DM instead of beating up some inexperienced players for the lulz.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> On days where you can't hit anything, sometimes its nice to play against lower skill levels before switching over and playing at your appropriate skill level.
> 
> 
> 
> If I need to play something to warm up, I just play DM instead of beating up some inexperienced players for the lulz.
Click to expand...

With me, that didn't help one bit. I would be totally fine getting 4+KDRs in DM (2 if on fragshack), then when i switched to MM I would just get shat all over.


----------



## Hefner

I can highly recommend casual if you wish to stomp on players. I regularly get tactical nuke killstreak reward in casual









Seriously though, don't smurf, don't be that guy...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I can highly recommend casual if you wish to stomp on players. I regularly get tactical nuke killstreak reward in casual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, don't smurf, don't be that guy...


I don't even play anymore, but I certainly didn't smurf that much either. I have played maybe 5 MM games on my smurf, and probably 150 on my main. MM appeal to me is like none, always has been, and yet thats all anyone on my friendslist seems to play.


----------



## dmasteR

http://esport.aftonbladet.se/esport/nbk-on-kennys-we-have-put-our-old-differences-behind-us/
Quote:


> NBK on KennyS: "We have put our old differences behind us"


Interesting read!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://esport.aftonbladet.se/esport/nbk-on-kennys-we-have-put-our-old-differences-behind-us/
> Interesting read!


After nV's amazing performance against TSM today, I can agree with NBK that the team is going to get really good really fast. They will definitely be top contenders for the Cologne title in a few weeks.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://esport.aftonbladet.se/esport/nbk-on-kennys-we-have-put-our-old-differences-behind-us/
> Interesting read!


Can't read it at work, what's the history there?


----------



## pez

I think I'm pretty much stuck at the MGE level until I seriously improve my aim. I tried to watch one of my own matches to help myself identify some problems and got so bored because I like to play smarter and not aggressively. The rest of the solo-queued teams I end up with don't really agree with this tactic on the CT side either







.

I did hold my own against 3 DMGs however, so I have that going for me. I kept consistent and used my SS Rival for 2 weeks straight without switching out my mouse. Switched yesterday back to the DeathAdder and have done consistently better even through the losses. Going to use it a couple of weeks as well. I'm at about 1-1.05 sens on the DA2013 with 800DPI and I'm starting to overshoot a lot less. I tend to undershoot with 1, but that's probably just the lack of use, too.

Counter-strafing is another weakness of mine, because I tend to hold down the opposite strafe key rather than just tap to steady. Hitting shift tends to remedy this slightly, but it's another bad habit. /endstory


----------



## sepheroth003

I run CS in fullscreen windowed mode. It seems a lot of times my game with have fps lag if I have anything open on another screen. Is this a common problem? Are there any fixes other than running fullscreen (not windowed)? I don't remember this being an issue, but it did for quiet a while on Win 8, and it is on a fresh Win 10 install now.


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think I'm pretty much stuck at the MGE level until I seriously improve my aim. I tried to watch one of my own matches to help myself identify some problems and got so bored because I like to play smarter and not aggressively. The rest of the solo-queued teams I end up with don't really agree with this tactic on the CT side either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


MGE is the absolute pits I feels for you









To be honest I felt like aim wasn't that huge of a factor to I hit LE then I was just getting one tapped shoulder peaked which was annoying. I found it's more playing to your strengths and finding those really nerd lines to hold on site if CT that got me out of MGE/DMG rather then just pure aim. Because to be honest never been a aim god in any FPS I have played more about learning every little exploit or geek nade to help compensate for the lack of aim hahaha


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I run CS in fullscreen windowed mode. It seems a lot of times my game with have fps lag if I have anything open on another screen. Is this a common problem? Are there any fixes other than running fullscreen (not windowed)? I don't remember this being an issue, but it did for quiet a while on Win 8, and it is on a fresh Win 10 install now.


Same issue here since after Windows 7.
Just Windows+D when the game launches and everything is minimized..


----------



## LDV617

Fullscreen windowed mode for CS just sucks.

Better to play in Fullscreen and use this launch option -nod3d9ex

It will make the game alt-tab faster. Fullscreen Windowed mode has always added input lag / swamp mouse for me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> MGE is the absolute pits I feels for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I felt like aim wasn't that huge of a factor to I hit LE then I was just getting one tapped shoulder peaked which was annoying. I found it's more playing to your strengths and finding those really nerd lines to hold on site if CT that got me out of MGE/DMG rather then just pure aim. Because to be honest never been a aim god in any FPS I have played more about learning every little exploit or geek nade to help compensate for the lack of aim hahaha


Yeah, my game sense and position playing has helped me quite a bit. It's what got me out of my rut from MG1 to MGE. Flashing out, smoking the designated spots, etc. I have no issue playing noob/nerd lines







. But I get beat out sometimes due to purely not aiming quicker than the other guy, or just purely panicking and spraying. I'm getting a little better on the panic part







.

It's a shame because about 4 or 5 rounds out of every match I can do a really great run where I entry and then get at least another kill before going down (sometimes even two), and then I drop consistency. Part of it is lacking the confidence sometimes. I felt like I wouldn't improve from MG1 to even MG2 at one point, and now I'm at MGE, so I just need more practice and experience







.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Why even bother? So you just have easy matches all the time?


It's not about that. It's about playing with your friends that are lower







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Fullscreen windowed mode for CS just sucks.
> 
> Better to play in Fullscreen and use this launch option -nod3d9ex
> 
> It will make the game alt-tab faster. Fullscreen Windowed mode has always added input lag / swamp mouse for me.


It's kind of annoying to use fullscreen when you have 3 screens and a bad habit of talking on facebook/browsing while you are dead. I also noticed serious FPS drops. I'm talking 20 FPS on an I7 5820k + R9 290.


----------



## semencmoz

same config here. I7~ish CPU (xeon 1230) and R9 290 two screens.
I use borderless windowed with browsing aside on second screen. I don't see any input lag between this and classic fullscreen, and also i didn't notice any major fps drops (consistent >300 on most maps, 240+ on certain maps like train and cache), try not to open any flash/video heavy pages on second screen, running twich on second screen eats for me up to 100 fps at times.

I don't like fullscreen for messed up textures after alt-tabbing.


----------



## Maticb

The only reason I don't use fullscreen is because it gets minimized if I click on something else, like a browser window. And then I cannot see what's happening in CSGO. I have no such problems using borderless in BF4. Even crossfire works with borderless there (not that I would need it in CSGO, I can't even see any difference in FPS using CF)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> It's not about that. It's about playing with your friends that are lower


The guy I quoted made it sound like he just wanted easy games.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

ez game ez lyfe

#icantbeatmgebymyself


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Same issue here since after Windows 7.
> Just Windows+D when the game launches and everything is minimized..


Thanks didnt know about Win+D, however that still doesnt help if you have something you want to look at on the other screen.


----------



## dmasteR

Not sure if anyone is watching the Intel Extreme Masters, but the last 45 secs with Karrigan were just hilarious.


----------



## jameyscott

Did anyone else just hear what TSM said? They pitted Mousesports vs EnvyUS because and I quote, "Want MouseSports out of the tournament"

Caster asked him why he did that, and he said so that they will play Renegades tomorrow. I really hope with that kind of confidence they win (I'm sure they will) but I'd love for Renegades to upset TSM... BADLY.

This tournament is crazy.


----------



## chemicalfan

It's confusing, as the ESL Twitch channel keeps repeating the day's games, I've no idea what's live and what's not! Made worse by the fact you can't check HLTV's matches page, as the next match isn't announced ahead of time


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'm back to MG2 after 2 wins.

So much for deranking.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm back to MG2 after 2 wins.
> 
> So much for deranking.


Yeah it's weird. I deranked mine to gn1, then I went and played solo for 2 matches and I got some mg1/gnm enemies and we won, i ranked up to gn2, then the next match, same, we tied and I ranked up to gn3.. I was seriously mad lol. Then I got it back down to gn2 and then my friend boosted his friend and we are back to GN3 lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> It's confusing, as the ESL Twitch channel keeps repeating the day's games, I've no idea what's live and what's not! Made worse by the fact you can't check HLTV's matches page, as the next match isn't announced ahead of time


This whole tournament has been confusing to say the least. But some great CS is being played!


----------



## Shanenanigans

What phenomenal plays by gob b. And that last tie round clutch by ChrisJ. DAYUM I haven't watched competitive CS in a couple of months, but this is amazing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Did anyone else just hear what TSM said? They pitted Mousesports vs EnvyUS because and I quote, "Want MouseSports out of the tournament"
> 
> Caster asked him why he did that, and he said so that they will play Renegades tomorrow. I really hope with that kind of confidence they win (I'm sure they will) but I'd love for Renegades to upset TSM... BADLY.
> 
> This tournament is crazy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not sure if anyone is watching the Intel Extreme Masters, but the last 45 secs with Karrigan were just hilarious.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> It's confusing, as the ESL Twitch channel keeps repeating the day's games, I've no idea what's live and what's not! Made worse by the fact you can't check HLTV's matches page, as the next match isn't announced ahead of time


http://www.hltv.org/news/15613-iem-gamescom-viewers-guide

Viewers Guide.

The reason it's not announced ahead of time is because nobody even knows who's playing who next as the winning team gets to pick the match-ups for the next match. The viewer guide should help you out however!


----------



## iSlayer




----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


beautiful.


----------



## pez

I. Laughed. So. Hard. Good lord.


----------



## jameyscott

I laughed so hard I started coughing.


----------



## HPE1000

So I was just messing around on casual today and this happened. How is that possible in casual? Haven't seen it before.


----------



## lolllll117

Remember awhile back when we talked about having a challenge to see who could get to 10k kills on any stattrak weapon first?
We should make that happen.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Remember awhile back when we talked about having a challenge to see who could get to 10k kills on any stattrak weapon first?
> We should make that happen.


I'm ASSUMING that someone here already has that. I've seen a lot of guns with over 10k kills now


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Remember awhile back when we talked about having a challenge to see who could get to 10k kills on any stattrak weapon first?
> We should make that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ASSUMING that someone here already has that. I've seen a lot of guns with over 10k kills now
Click to expand...

I think when we were initially discussing this we said we would all buy like, a stattrak m4a4 which only costs a dollar or so on the steam market. that way we all have fresh guns with 0 kills to start with


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So I was just messing around on casual today and this happened. How is that possible in casual? Haven't seen it before.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


He simply got switched for auto-team balance after a round he got tagged by the.

Lol @ the 10k kills, I might be down for it. But why not an AK? There are some cheap disgusting skins.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*


Thank you. I laughed. A lot.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

That Toxic spam at the end though....










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



moe is bad


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That Toxic spam at the end though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> moe is bad


5/5 did not moe


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just wondering if anyone is good with prices for knives need this priced


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Lol @ the 10k kills, I might be down for it. But why not an AK? There are some cheap disgusting skins.


If i remember how the conversation went, we decided that it would be cheaper to get a stattrak m4 than a stattrak AK. This was before the elite build came into existence so the cheapest AK was still like 10 dollars.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> just wondering if anyone is good with prices for knives need this priced
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That would be a question for Zemco i believe


----------



## Paradigm84

The cheapest StatTrak weapon of the AK-47, M4A4 and M4A1-S is the M4A4 Faded Zebra, which is around $1.5.


----------



## eBombzor

http://oddshot.tv/shot/esl-csgo-20150808105249118

This pretty much sums up how TSM had played in the grand finals. But congrats to nV for finding success within their new lineup!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> http://oddshot.tv/shot/esl-csgo-20150808105249118
> 
> This pretty much sums up how TSM had played in the grand finals. But congrats to nV for finding success within their new lineup!


If planting hitboxes worked, he wouldn't of shot to the body and Kenny wouldn't of won that round but heh..


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> If planting hitboxes worked, he wouldn't of shot to the body and Kenny wouldn't of won that round but heh..


Regardless, he made a mess of the situation by running around spamming USP-S. I understand he probably didn't know where kennyS was, but he had plenty of time as he couldn't stop planting or he'd lose the round, could have used the AWP or taken more time with the pistol to make sure he landed more shots knowing the hitboxes are janky. Not that that should discourage Valve from fixing the hitboxes.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Things like that are part of the reason why I hardly play anymore. Every update I see lately is just fixing minor things that don't even matter much, or is a huge skin/content update. The planting hitbox should have been fixed forever ago, and valve just can't seem to fix it.


----------



## iSlayer

New nV's performance was obscene.

By the time Karrigan could've gotten his AWP out Kenny would've finished planting. The fact is the hitboxes are crap, not Karrigan being crap or having made the wrong choice. The armchair professionals on this are reducing the IQ of everyone that plays CS by the second when it comes to talk about it.

Reddit's particularly crap when it comes to hit. Half the people can figure out broken hitboxes are a MAJOR PROBLEM even under ideal, LAN conditions. The other half seem to have been hit in the head with a bat that induces immense stupidity.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> New nV's performance was obscene.
> 
> By the time Karrigan could've gotten his AWP out Kenny would've finished planting. The fact is the hitboxes are crap, not Karrigan being crap or having made the wrong choice. The armchair professionals on this are reducing the IQ of everyone that plays CS by the second when it comes to talk about it.
> 
> Reddit's particularly crap when it comes to hit. Half the people can figure out broken hitboxes are a MAJOR PROBLEM even under ideal, LAN conditions. The other half seem to have been hit in the head with a bat that induces immense stupidity.


The hitboxes are broken when planting and jumping. Although they're broken, you'll notice Karrigan actually shooting around KennyS when he was in the air.

Karrigan also played that rather poorly, no idea why he didn't keep the awp out considering the time that was left in the round.

http://www.gosugamers.net/counterstrike/news/32120-certain-swedish-high-schools-add-3-hours-of-esports-classes-a-week

Wow...


----------



## iSlayer

Sweden looks to be trying to ensure they stay #1 at CS heh


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

CSGO makes no sense.

Was MG2. Lost 12 rounds and deranked to MG1. Won 2 rounds got to MG2.

Then I lost 2 Won 4 and now I'm MGE.

What is this witchcraft?

Also in my rank up game, on my team it was full of the star fish thing.

Other team has lots of star fishes, 1 Eagle, 1 double AK.

Solo queue OP.


----------



## pez

Sounds like ban waves. Usually when you see DMG (starfish thing), that's when you're playing a 'rank up' game. At least that seems to be the trend.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds like ban waves. Usually when you see DMG (starfish thing), that's when you're playing a 'rank up' game. At least that seems to be the trend.


pretty sure that there is hidden MM rating like in dota2, in thousands (im not actually familiar with it, just saw some pictures and heared stories about those "fivethousand pricks" and "twothousand noobs"), it's just not displayed ingame and visualized in mm ranks.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Just had the most bull crap thing happen to me. Played a game with friends and I think I did pretty well. Managed to take top of my team (my friend who is good was screwing around). Next game I pull an amazing feat with the USP at spools on Inferno. I choked and didn't get the shot on the first guy, but I followed it up with a headshot kill and I think I really wounded two others. Distracted them for my friend (who is good) with a 5-7 in Second. A rotate makes it to us to get there just in time for my friend to drop them to one member left. We take the win. Next round we dominate with another B defence. I just finish my buy at the start of the third round and get kicked because "Something on my computer is blocking VAC". Seriously? Just earned myself my first cooldown and didn't deserve it.

Restarted my computer but forgot about my Windows updates, got back in to have Steam update too... I log in Steam and my friend texts me letting me know I missed it. 20 more seconds....









I'd find my own pic to put, but I'd get an infraction

EDIT: Here is my last game if anyone wants to watch for fun. I know I'm still a scrub. Eclipse is a friend and Gargamel is... well. You know.

Code:



Code:


steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-GHP9T-4yv8v-ONPpn-ctZa9-pycuB


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> CSGO makes no sense.
> 
> Was MG2. Lost 12 rounds and deranked to MG1. Won 2 rounds got to MG2.
> 
> Then I lost 2 Won 4 and now I'm MGE.
> 
> What is this witchcraft?
> 
> Also in my rank up game, on my team it was full of the star fish thing.
> 
> Other team has lots of star fishes, 1 Eagle, 1 double AK.
> 
> Solo queue OP.


This isn't proven, but here's my theory:
With every match, the system has a confidence factor in how you will perform. If it deviates any from that, your "hidden rating" (yes I know CSGO uses Glicko2 for rating, but let's keep it simple) will change in whichever direction your play varied from what the system expected you to do. Your visual rank (MG1, MG2, MGE, DMG, etc) doesn't however seem to be able to go up on a loss, but you can both rank down and up on a draw.

As mentioned with the Glicko2 system, the thing is that the system has multiple factors and values to determine a persons rank. Anything you do will influence that rank. Now, nobody (except for Valve) knows exactly what factors influence the rank. If you do well against better people the system will obviously assign you a higher rating, even though it won't rank you up instantly.
It's also partially why some people in a specific rank seem to be super bad, and others seem like they should be multiple ranks higher. Some of the other reasons are also consistency, but my point is that every rank houses a wide range of skill, which is especially seen in Global Elite, where both pros and people who don't know timings and how to pop flash reside.

/e:
The following post and comment thread might be interesting:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2g3r4c/the_ultimate_guide_to_csgo_ranking/ckfhfir


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks gonX


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> pretty sure that there is hidden MM rating like in dota2, in thousands (im not actually familiar with it, just saw some pictures and heared stories about those "fivethousand pricks" and "twothousand noobs"), it's just not displayed ingame and visualized in mm ranks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> This isn't proven, but here's my theory:
> With every match, the system has a confidence factor in how you will perform. If it deviates any from that, your "hidden rating" (yes I know CSGO uses Glicko2 for rating, but let's keep it simple) will change in whichever direction your play varied from what the system expected you to do. Your visual rank (MG1, MG2, MGE, DMG, etc) doesn't however seem to be able to go up on a loss, but you can both rank down and up on a draw.
> 
> As mentioned with the Glicko2 system, the thing is that the system has multiple factors and values to determine a persons rank. Anything you do will influence that rank. Now, nobody (except for Valve) knows exactly what factors influence the rank. If you do well against better people the system will obviously assign you a higher rating, even though it won't rank you up instantly.
> It's also partially why some people in a specific rank seem to be super bad, and others seem like they should be multiple ranks higher. Some of the other reasons are also consistency, but my point is that every rank houses a wide range of skill, which is especially seen in Global Elite, where both pros and people who don't know timings and how to pop flash reside.
> 
> /e:
> The following post and comment thread might be interesting:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2g3r4c/the_ultimate_guide_to_csgo_ranking/ckfhfir


Yep, that's how I've come to understand it.

I think as of my last two matches (a Draw where I was #2, and a win where I was #1 @ 28 and 13 with 6 MVPs) I'm probably sitting high up on the MGE scale of things. I was still missing a couple of shots, but I had some pretty (to me) impressive collats and kills across rounds. What's weird is that I know to aim high, but I've noticed I have a bad habit of either puling to chest level before I shoot, or adjusting my recoil too fast. For instance, I noticed with the M4 yesterday that I was dinking a guy, but instead of hitting him the second time in the chest or torso area, I pulled down too much, too quickly and missed.

I'd say of the 4-5 times it happened, 3 were at distance, and 2 were medium distance. As a result, I lost out of 4-5 battles because I was hitting a player for 88+ damage. Either way, I'm really happy with my performance from last night. Even in the draw-match, my teammate and I clutched a 2v4 situation on the 30th round to prevent a loss. I'm pretty sure 2 of my teammates gave up when we went down 14-15, too.


----------



## Paradigm84

Making progress.











Only 5 left.


----------



## Hefner

God I hate tap-fire accuracy in this game...


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Making progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 5 left.


you got 13 deagles and you're still using the same as T and CT?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> you got 13 deagles and you're still using the same as T and CT?


I was just seeing what it looked like in game.









I stick with the Hand Cannon usually, though I might use the Midnight Storm CT side and one of the Sunset Storms T side when I get those.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Watched a Global Elite Dust2 game.

They played like Silver Elites.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Making progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 5 left.


DEAGLE 420BLAZEIT man. C'mon... Of all the deagle you have and no Blaze.


----------



## DizzlePro

Cologne groups

http://www.esl-one.com/csgo/cologne-2015/news/announcing-the-esl-one-cologne-groups/

Win 2 = 1st seed
Win 1 + lose 1 = reshuffled into another group
Lose 2 & you're out

Quote:


> *Group A*
> 
> Ninjas in Pyjamas
> Team SoloMid
> Renegades
> Counter Logic Gaming


Quote:


> *Group B*
> 
> Team ENVYUS
> Luminosity Gaming
> Team Kinguin
> FlipSid3 Tactics


Quote:


> *Group C*
> 
> Fnatic
> Natus Vincere
> Titan
> Team eBettle


Quote:


> *Group D*
> 
> Virtus.Pro
> mousesports
> Cloud9
> Team Immunity


----------



## iSlayer

CLG is so screwed. I forget who Renegades is think I've seen them play a few times.

EnvyUs not even gonna have to fight for group B. I didn't think EnvyUs could get better than it was with 5 AWPs, superstar riflers, pistoleros, etc... but apparently they can get better. I felt sorry for Karrigan in that game again them. Normally he just had to fight 5 potential AWPers, now he has to fight 3 potential AWPers and Kenny frickin S. That just isn't fair on the poor guy.

GO NAVI

VP and Cloud 9 woooooh


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> DEAGLE 420BLAZEIT man. C'mon... Of all the deagle you have and no Blaze.


I know, I haven't collected them all yet. I'm probably going to get a Blaze from Reddit instead of the Steam market at a later date.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quietly confident for NiP








Sucks to be Titan though








Group D isn't a walk in the park either...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> CLG is so screwed. I forget who Renegades is think I've seen them play a few times.
> 
> EnvyUs not even gonna have to fight for group B. I didn't think EnvyUs could get better than it was with 5 AWPs, superstar riflers, pistoleros, etc... but apparently they can get better. I felt sorry for Karrigan in that game again them. Normally he just had to fight 5 potential AWPers, now he has to fight 3 potential AWPers and Kenny frickin S. That just isn't fair on the poor guy.
> 
> GO NAVI
> 
> VP and Cloud 9 woooooh


Renegades is the Australian team formally known as Vox Eminor. Renegades will be moving to North America soon!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Making progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 5 left.


pretty good collection so far


----------



## semencmoz

Spunj is very nice guy, they bootcamping with envy this week, so they are able to practice against one of the best EU teams, and I sincerely hope they will be able make some upsets and get to the quarters. At least it was entertaining to watch their POVs at katowice even though they were rubbish.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Renegades is the Australian team formally known as Vox Eminor. Renegades will be moving to North America soon!


Well my respect for Renegeades just went up, I liked Vox Eminor a lot.

These Brazilian and Oceania teams that are starting to make it onto the scene are making me happy. I like seeing CS as a whole expand. Watching EU is fun, but seeing the meta game unfold and evolve as the groups mingle is interesting. It's also fun to root for the underdog and see them improve.


----------



## mylilpony

For some reason, only in competitive, my ping in Dust 2 is 250-350. Every other map is below 80 ping. I thought it was a fluke but it's happened 3x now, in the last few days. But of course, DM and 32 player dust2 pubs are fine


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> For some reason, only in competitive, my ping in Dust 2 is 250-350. Every other map is below 80 ping. I thought it was a fluke but it's happened 3x now, in the last few days. But of course, DM and 32 player dust2 pubs are fine


mm max ping 100


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> mm max ping 100


my max ping is set to 90. i can't wait to get a new computer for skylake...probably won't complete it for 6-8 weeks tho


----------



## Maticb

My max ping is like 35. I noticed there are 2 server clusters in Europe. 1 on which I have 5-6 ping (ingame scoreboard) and a 2nd cluster where I have around 30. I haven't noticed any difference on maps? Maybe I'm just not paying attention.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> My max ping is like 35. I noticed there are 2 server clusters in Europe. 1 on which I have 5-6 ping (ingame scoreboard) and a 2nd cluster where I have around 30. I haven't noticed any difference on maps? Maybe I'm just not paying attention.


Three server clusters actually. EU east, EU west and Russia. They are located in Vienna, Stockholm and Luxembourg. Not 100% sure about this, might be outdated info.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Three server clusters actually. EU east, EU west and Russia. They are located in Vienna, Stockholm and Luxembourg. Not 100% sure about this, might be outdated info.


So it must be Vienna that I have 5 ping since it's like (grossly underestimated geographic distance by me) away from me. I was always wondering Why I have it so low lol. People were actually adding me and were like "Do you own the server?/Are you the server?"


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Three server clusters actually. EU east, EU west and Russia. They are located in Vienna, Stockholm and Luxembourg. Not 100% sure about this, might be outdated info.


That doesn't make sense considering none of them are in Russia (or even eastern Europe). Also, I rarely encounter "EU West" players, if that means French/German/Spanish/British players (mostly I seem to play eastern European or Russian players, very occasionally American)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> pretty good collection so far


Thanks.









Thankfully I've been able to get decent float values on them.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That doesn't make sense considering none of them are in Russia (or even eastern Europe). Also, I rarely encounter "EU West" players, if that means French/German/Spanish/British players (mostly I seem to play eastern European or Russian players, very occasionally American)


I agree but it isn't me who came up with those names.
Edit: Just checked and Valve actually calls the "russia" servers EU North. I guess the russia part comes from community since most of the players on those servers are russian. Rest is correct though.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I agree but it isn't me who came up with those names.
> Edit: Just checked and Valve actually calls the "russia" servers EU North. I guess the russia part comes from community since most of the players on those servers are russian. Rest is correct though.


EU West is Luxembourg
EU East is Vienna
EU North/Russia is Stockholm.

I get like 13 ping to Stockholm but easily +40 ping to both of the others


----------



## Paradigm84

Got two more Deags today, only 3 left. Sadly the Sunset Storms don't seem to be very common, so I had to get one with an average float.


----------



## dmasteR

http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/csgo-will-be-the-main-game-in-swedish-esports-highschool/

Quote:


> CS:GO will be the main game in Swedish eSports highschool


----------



## DizzlePro

There should be an update tonight, tomorrow night or soon. New stickers are usually released a week prior to the major.

something tells me that they will be triangles this time


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> something tells me that they will be triangles this time


Who says they won't be octagons? or even rhombuses?


----------



## lolllll117

I never really thought of this as an issue, but that being said i don't play on the same level as AdreN.


----------



## chemicalfan

Can't see that at work, what is it?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't see that at work, what is it?


old story. banana is too narrow and while skybox is open, allowing to smoke banana from everywhere on the map, inferno is boring to play and watch.
It's really old story, dozens of reddit threads, tons of workshop rewamps, but still hard to imagine that hiddenpath will remake inferno in anywhere near future.


----------



## Hefner

Anyone knows how I get my sky so blue like in this vid?


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> old story. banana is too narrow and while skybox is open, allowing to smoke banana from everywhere on the map, inferno is boring to play and watch.
> It's really old story, dozens of reddit threads, tons of workshop rewamps, but still hard to imagine that hiddenpath will remake inferno in anywhere near future.


Should just widen it to what it was in previous titles


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> Should just widen it to what it was in previous titles


in terms of "the b site issue" - yes, it could be fixed fairly easy by not allowing block entire B entrance by one smoke, but inferno has more than one issue. first that comes in mind - appartaments exit to A site, which has ludicrously poor visuals, which makes "appartements to a" basically a "suicide walk". I have many questions about Inferno design, but it is clear, that it should be redone, at least certain areas of the map.

but when I say "it's clear", i must correct myself. It was in the same state for a years, It's just Adren one more time raises this question, and for now community seems to worry more about hitbox issue > pistol moving accuracy issue > cheaters issue > bring us something new issue > ... > inferno.


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> in terms of "the b site issue" - yes, it could be fixed fairly easy by not allowing block entire B entrance by one smoke, but inferno has more than one issue. first that comes in mind - appartaments exit to A site, which has ludicrously poor visuals, which makes "appartements to a" basically a "suicide walk". I have many questions about Inferno design, but it is clear, that it should be redone, at least certain areas of the map.
> 
> but when I say "it's clear", i must correct myself. It was in the same state for a years, It's just Adren one more time raises this question, and for now community seems to worry more about hitbox issue > pistol moving accuracy issue > cheaters issue > bring us something new issue > ... > inferno.


Yes I agree whole map needs a re work they should really just take it out of the pool and work on it like they did with train


----------



## chemicalfan

???

I seriously don't get the hate for de_inferno, it's one of the most balanced maps there is. Get 2 equal teams on it, and it could go either way. I understood the hate for Nuke, where getting 3 T rounds was regarded as a result, but Inferno isn't a done deal even if you can snag 8 T rounds.

Sure, some teams are gods on it, but that's no reason to remove it from the pool for re-work. Even pit doesn't seem as OP as when I started playing (Graveyard is worse).

I'm gonna say it - Inferno > Dust 2.


----------



## Darkeylel

simple fact is you can smoke banana off from CT spawn quicker then T's can get there it's not balanced


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> simple fact is you can smoke banana off from CT spawn quicker then T's can get there it's not balanced


Doesn't really affect pro level play. Sure, it heads off the "rush B strat", but you rarely see that in pro play, even on an eco. Even without the smoke, CTs can set up around car (and that general area) quicker than Ts can get to it anyway.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> simple fact is you can smoke banana off from CT spawn quicker then T's can get there it's not balanced


Part of the issue is with the length of the smokes in GO. If you continuously resmoke and perhaps have a molotov as well then you can delay a team for most of the round without any real effort.


----------



## chemicalfan

True, but then you burn all your smokes on one area. A smart T team might then rotate to the other site knowing that it won't be as well defended (unless the CTs are throwing smokes from one site to the other - that WOULD be OP!)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> True, but then you burn all your smokes on one area. A smart T team might then rotate to the other site knowing that it won't be as well defended (unless the CTs are throwing smokes from one site to the other - that WOULD be OP!)


You can throw smokes into banana from Arch side of A. I even know a smoke that goes from A pit to Banana.


----------



## chemicalfan

For real?! OK, that needs fixing somehow, smoking between sites should be possible. Are there other crazy smokes, like B to short on D2?

In other news, anyone watching the PGL final? What the hell is broken on Train?! Sounds like a massive oversight by Valve!!


----------



## NateST

The issue is if you can constantly resmoke the bottom of banana constantly you can just play 4 on the A site.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> The issue is if you can constantly resmoke the bottom if banana constantly you can just play 4 on the A site.


I have done this before. 4 man stack on A and I held down B with an auto. I can't even imagine how much easier it would have been if my team had been throwing smokes the whole time. B is pretty hard to take even without smokes being involved.

Granted if there is a lot of communication and coordination the other team will catch on to your plan really quick.


----------



## Paradigm84

What Inferno needs is a trampoline next to the car on banana so they can hop over directly onto site. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## el gappo

Or just make the platform between tree and newbox traversable instead of adding silly invisible walls.

Tried one of the guardian missions with a friend last night. Just have to kill 15 bots with an M4 on Dust 1. Can't be so hard right?

Wrong! You can't leave the bombsite and the bots on wave 1 were too scared to come anywhere near the bombsite we were trapped in. Got bored after about 5 minutes of waiting for them to show up and left to go play a scrim, got a matchmaking cooldown







GJ Valve.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> For real?! OK, that needs fixing somehow, smoking between sites should be possible. Are there other crazy smokes, like B to short on D2?


Nope, Dust 2 doesn't have any crazy smokes like that. Inferno is probably one of the only competitive maps where you can throw realistic smokes between sites.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Or just make the platform between tree and newbox traversable instead of adding silly invisible walls.
> 
> Tried one of the guardian missions with a friend last night. Just have to kill 15 bots with an M4 on Dust 1. Can't be so hard right?
> 
> Wrong! You can't leave the bombsite and the bots on wave 1 were too scared to come anywhere near the bombsite we were trapped in. Got bored after about 5 minutes of waiting for them to show up and left to go play a scrim, got a matchmaking cooldown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GJ Valve.


That sucks, done quite a few guardian missions and never had that happen so far. Maybe they got stuck.


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

Anyone know how to fix mouse input lag caused by turning on v-sync? Does anyone else get that problem?

When I turn on v-sync there is a big lag between me moving mouse and the crosshair moving on the screen. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buka The Earthworm*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix mouse input lag caused by turning on v-sync? Does anyone else get that problem?
> 
> When I turn on v-sync there is a big lag between me moving mouse and the crosshair moving on the screen. It's so frustrating!


There's not a good way to fix it, even if you have triple buffering on. With CS you're better off uncapping the FPS completely and just putting up with some tearing, input lag is the last thing you want.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buka The Earthworm*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix mouse input lag caused by turning on v-sync? Does anyone else get that problem?
> 
> When I turn on v-sync there is a big lag between me moving mouse and the crosshair moving on the screen. It's so frustrating!


it's engine problem, there is no way to fix that. turn off vsync, that's it.

... but it's possible to just limit the framerate to your refrashrate by drivers or fps_max, but i think in general you just don't.


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> it's engine problem, there is no way to fix that. turn off vsync, that's it.
> 
> ... but it's possible to just limit the framerate to your refrashrate by drivers or fps_max, but i think in general you just don't.


Unbelievable lol... that is a big screw up for Valve.

Ya I just play without v-sync... and I hate it lol.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> it's engine problem, there is no way to fix that. turn off vsync, that's it.
> 
> ... but it's possible to just limit the framerate to your refrashrate by drivers or fps_max, but i think in general you just don't.


I tried that the other day and put 145, than 129 for the tickrate, than even 200. All 3 of those caused my game to have screen tearing, then back to fps_max 300 and all was fine.


----------



## chemicalfan

I put mine on 121 as it saves the laptop GPU a bit (CPU still hits 99C during a session - gg)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> There's not a good way to fix it, even if you have triple buffering on. With CS you're better off uncapping the FPS completely and just putting up with some tearing, input lag is the last thing you want.


Triple buffering actually makes it worse.

About the input lag... that's just how VSync works. It's not because of the engine. Read this post for more info:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3ddyta/what_is_the_communities_average_fps/ct4c0v1


----------



## iSlayer

Tip for those on Intel iGPUs. Bilinear is handled worse than trilinear (odd I know, but it's weirdly true).




Shr00d #juan


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> it's engine problem, there is no way to fix that. turn off vsync, that's it.
> 
> ... but it's possible to just limit the framerate to your refrashrate by drivers or fps_max, but i think in general you just don't.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that the other day and put 145, than 129 for the tickrate, than even 200. All 3 of those caused my game to have screen tearing, then back to fps_max 300 and all was fine.
Click to expand...

That's because none of those are an even multiplication of 60 (assuming you are on 60Hz monitor). Try 180 like I do, or 120 if I don't feel like turning on my A/C.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> That's because none of those are an even multiplication of 60 (assuming you are on 60Hz monitor). Try 180 like I do, or 120 if I don't feel like turning on my A/C.


I'm on a 144Hz. and use fps_max 300, but was interested in seeing if there was a benefit to capping it at your refresh rate or the server tick rate


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I think the screen tearing in Source games is pretty minimal compared to others. When I started playing CSS I always used vsync just like in all my other games but over time I saw that it was damaging to mouse movement. I used it because I couldn't stand screen tearing but now I don't mind it at all.

My advice: take FPS caps off, just get used to the tearing.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I'm on a 144Hz. and use fps_max 300, but was interested in seeing if there was a benefit to capping it at your refresh rate or the server tick rate


What 144hz do you have that is suffering from screen tearing?









I haven't had any screen tearing in GO even before going over 60hz. Now I play fps_max 0 and use 144hz, no screen tearing at all. I would have to think that there's another issue here. Bad cable? is windows set to 144hz in the desktop environment? Is -freq 144 in your launch options?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What 144hz do you have that is suffering from screen tearing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any screen tearing in GO even before going over 60hz. Now I play fps_max 0 and use 144hz, no screen tearing at all. I would have to think that there's another issue here. Bad cable? is windows set to 144hz in the desktop environment? Is -freq 144 in your launch options?


Screen tearing is inevitable without VSync. Some people are just more sensitive to it than others


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Screen tearing is inevitable without VSync. Some people are just more sensitive to it than others


This can't be true.

There is something with that user's configuration that is causing the screen tearing. I refuse to use vsync in CS:GO and have never seen tearing of any kind.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *im2p*
> 
> For some it depends on the type of game. In a non competitive game that I do not care about, I may cheat in ways that do not ruin other peoples experiences (example: speed hacking or botting in MMOs). Sometimes I like to hex-edit single player RPGs for curiosity's sake. Because of this, I must have had cheat-engine or something open in the background because one day I had a VAC ban and couldn't log into TF2 servers, despite having never once attempted to cheat at that game.
> 
> About a year later I decided to try CS:GO, only to have people consistently accuse me of cheating due to a relatively high rank for low hours played. I have never seen a community that likes to use the "cheater!" excuse as much as CS:GO.
> 
> If you are top frag - Smurf or Cheater!
> If you get a wallbang or kill through smoke - WALLHACKER!
> Bottom frag at 12-15 and get a lucky 180 headshot? - Trigger botter!
> 2 headshots during pistol round? - Clearly you must be cheating.


Meh, I used to cheat excessively a while back until I found out it wasn't worth it. So when people see me playing CS:GO on my second account and see my 3 vac bans they immediately think "CHEATER!. I think its kind of ridiculous especially since they are over a year old.

- Was vacced on CSS, CSGO, and MW2 in a matter of like 2 weeks I think, haven't touched cheats since.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Meh, I used to cheat excessively a while back until I found out it wasn't worth it. So when people see me playing CS:GO on my second account and see my 3 vac bans they immediately think "CHEATER!. I think its kind of ridiculous especially since they are over a year old.
> 
> - Was vacced on CSS, CSGO, and MW2 in a matter of like 2 weeks I think, haven't touched cheats since.


I yell cheater all the time as sarcasm. I even made a macro to spam "report for xxxxx submitted" etc. It's just for the lols. Thought yeah there are some people that do cry cheater all the time and they're serious about it. Not so much in CS:GO beacuse I'm realtively new to it, but after spending 2000+ hours in BF3 and being one of the best Helicopter players there, I have had my fair share of cheat accusations and reports lol.

I've only come across a few, perhaps 1-2 players in CSGO matchmaking that I would dare say are cheaters for real thought. I've probably came across more but they were good at hiding it I guess.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Meh, I used to cheat excessively a while back until I found out it wasn't worth it. So when people see me playing CS:GO on my second account and see my 3 vac bans they immediately think "CHEATER!. I think its kind of ridiculous especially since they are over a year old.
> 
> - Was vacced on CSS, CSGO, and MW2 in a matter of like 2 weeks I think, haven't touched cheats since.


I hardly ever play MatchMaking these days, but decided to play it two nights ago. A guy we played against had a cheater on a account with ~300 hours of CS:GO and was blatantly cheating. They were 5 man queued. We could tell "Grizzly" was blatantly using a low FOV aimbot with a triggerbot after the first round. Once the score was 8-3, Grizzly decided to turn his cheats up a notch up. Increased the FOV on his aimbot and made it snap a little quicker. After that round, we decided to just throw the rest of the rounds as it was pointless to make it any longer than it needed to be. One of the people in the 5 man queue went 12-21 who we thought was cheating, but weren't 100% sure. Both were banned a few hours later by VAC. The guy who went 12-21 has 700~ days since his last VAC Ban.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Kawaii_Kitties

We were a 4 player queue all Globals / Supremes. Two of us have played at the semi-pro/pro level so it's really obvious when we see a cheater.

The amount of people who I've seen at the Global rank who cheat is absolutely insane. Many of which aren't even positive or anywhere near positive at the end of the match like the player above.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I saw you on that night. Was watching a you on Inferno for a little while I waited for my friends to finish that game I got kicked out of.


----------



## DizzlePro

Player signatures

Triangle stickers (guessed it)

strange pickem format

http://www.counter-strike.net/pickem/cologne2015


----------



## HPE1000

Time for me to add some moneys to my wallet to buy stickers.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Looks like Valve found a new way to make money. Obscenely hard to predict player stickers. Gj.


----------



## Darkeylel

Ahhhh going to get me some spunj love c u all later


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Looks like Valve found a new way to make money. Obscenely hard to predict player stickers. Gj.


Add to that the different format for the groups and it's more difficult there too. The player stickers cannot be bought individually unless it's off the market, so you could keep buying them and never get the player you want. That said, if you happen to get one that's going to be really popular you could make a decent amount on it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Add to that the different format for the groups and it's more difficult there too. The player stickers cannot be bought individually unless it's off the market, so you could keep buying them and never get the player you want. That said, if you happen to get one that's going to be really popular you could make a decent amount on it.


If Valve keeps going at this rate, I think they may start making more money here than from Dota 2.


----------



## killuchen

I have to make player predictions as well?! What is this madness


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Looks like Valve found a new way to make money. Obscenely hard to predict player stickers. Gj.


The sticker thing was supposed to be introduced last Major, or the one before that, can't remember. Ended up not happening until, well now!


----------



## Mr Mari0o

looking for people to group up with, currently mge trying to get to dmg

add me
http://steamcommunity.com/id/mr_mari0


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The sticker thing was supposed to be introduced last Major, or the one before that, can't remember. Ended up not happening until, well now!


Well yeah, but a pickem challenge for that is just ridiculous.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well yeah, but a pickem challenge for that is just ridiculous.


Ya, was not expecting that. Pick em Challenge is going to be pretty difficult this major....


----------



## semencmoz

I predict drastic growth on players signatures after event. Olof's sticker is already very expensive. especially with comparison to Happy's sticker, who (for me) is second best player in the world atm.
also that was fun, when i've bought 6 stickers at last pick'em up challenge (4 for win and 2(keyd and vox) for fun) and with those 4 teams i did very precise job, that was VP, NV, NIP and Fnatic. That was very easy to predict tournament, so i got that worst green dorito.


----------



## Sikkamore

I have an extra Krimz sticker if someone would like to trade one of their extras ^_^


----------



## w35t

What type of impact do you all think Rainbow Six: Siege will have on this game, if any? I feel like we'll see a quick drop in skin prices for people to buy this on steam, similar to what we saw with GTA V. Hopefully that's the extent of it and the CS:GO community will continue to grow.


----------



## DarthBaggins

CS has outlived the competition so far, I think the biggest will be with The Division. loving this game even though I'm getting my a$$ handed to me alot of the time lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I don't think there will ever be a good competitor to CS. Game developers/publishers, at least big ones, only like to cater to the casual crowd. Valve has done that with CSGO to some extent, but is still a pretty difficult game to start out with.


----------



## killuchen

Anybody else crashing to desktop when trying to join a server?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody else crashing to desktop when trying to join a server?


Kept happening to me about a week ago. 90% of the time a map loaded the game would crash. It hasn't done it for me since then though.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Kept happening to me about a week ago. 90% of the time a map loaded the game would crash. It hasn't done it for me since then though.


Happens every time I try to join a DM server. I'm afraid to jump into a MM game now -_-


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Happens every time I try to join a DM server. I'm afraid to jump into a MM game now -_-


Try a community server and see if it does the same, or casual.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Try a community server and see if it does the same, or casual.


I restarted steam and that seemed to have fixed it. What launch options do you use if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I restarted steam and that seemed to have fixed it. What launch options do you use if you don't mind me asking.


-novid that's it.


----------



## HPE1000

-lv

( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## MR-e

hmm, my sensitivity is kinda different. I did the win10 upgrade and it feels really "floaty"

not sure I like this...


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> hmm, my sensitivity is kinda different. I did the win10 upgrade and it feels really "floaty"
> 
> not sure I like this...


windows 10 overrides mouse settings for some reason, it enables software mouse acceleration.


----------



## mylilpony

Sigh. 5 comp games this week, 3 games with 150-250 ping and 10-20% packet loss, AND ONLY IN COMP. This is so frustrating to play a game of dota with 50-75 ping, 2-3 hrs of cs go with 25-75 ping, and then go into competitive and lag spike and get packet loss for the rest of the game, deranked againnnnn


----------



## lolllll117

I come back from a camping trip to find Player Stickers!

I'm just gonna wait for the stickers to drop to 25% price in a few days and then stock up on ScreaM/KennyS stickers...


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't think there will ever be a good competitor to CS. Game developers/publishers, at least big ones, only like to cater to the casual crowd. Valve has done that with CSGO to some extent, but is still a pretty difficult game to start out with.


Burstfire is gonna give CS:GO and R6: Siege a run for their money #Sarcasm


----------



## chemicalfan

So I got my best drop ever - an FN G3 Chronos. Sold that for £9.23, happy with that









A smart person might buy a new game with it, but I'm sure I'm going to be buying skins & stickers (nice timing on the Pick 'Em Challenge, Valve - rigged much? I don't care, free money is free money







)


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So I got my best drop ever - an FN G3 Chronos. Sold that for £9.23, happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smart person might buy a new game with it, but I'm sure I'm going to be buying skins & stickers (nice timing on the Pick 'Em Challenge, Valve - rigged much? I don't care, free money is free money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


buy some stickers of the semi finalist/finalist teams and then sell them like, a month before the next major for 3 times the price


----------



## Paradigm84

Despite losing 36 keys temporarily yesterday, managed to get the AWP I wanted:



Now I can look like a tryhard in DM.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> hmm, my sensitivity is kinda different. I did the win10 upgrade and it feels really "floaty"
> 
> not sure I like this...


Use raw input and make sure your video settings are correct. Vertical sync causes the mouse to feel really floaty.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> buy some stickers of the semi finalist/finalist teams and then sell them like, a month before the next major for 3 times the price


Haha, I'll probably do something similar, will give the challenge a go this time even though I don't really give a crap about the badge. Something to do, anyway.
With the player stickers, some are REALLY cheap, is it a good idea to buy them up and stick them in the player part of the challenge?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Despite losing 36 keys temporarily yesterday, managed to get the AWP I wanted:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can look like a tryhard in DM.


Nice man!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

gotta lover hackers


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> gotta lover hackers


Like c'mon at least try to hide it a little haha


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> gotta lover hackers


He's just got one of those $1000 headsets.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I had this nice team to start with today... and then one of the players became terrible toward the end of the first half, and then all of a sudden, two more followed suit. Ended up losing to a couple of GEs and 3 SMFCs. And the GEs on my team blew. Ugh.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I hardly ever play MatchMaking these days, but decided to play it two nights ago. A guy we played against had a cheater on a account with ~300 hours of CS:GO and was blatantly cheating. They were 5 man queued. We could tell "Grizzly" was blatantly using a low FOV aimbot with a triggerbot after the first round. Once the score was 8-3, Grizzly decided to turn his cheats up a notch up. Increased the FOV on his aimbot and made it snap a little quicker. After that round, we decided to just throw the rest of the rounds as it was pointless to make it any longer than it needed to be. One of the people in the 5 man queue went 12-21 who we thought was cheating, but weren't 100% sure. Both were banned a few hours later by VAC. The guy who went 12-21 has 700~ days since his last VAC Ban.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Kawaii_Kitties
> 
> We were a 4 player queue all Globals / Supremes. Two of us have played at the semi-pro/pro level so it's really obvious when we see a cheater.
> 
> The amount of people who I've seen at the Global rank who cheat is absolutely insane. Many of which aren't even positive or anywhere near positive at the end of the match like the player above.


Well dang.... But then again I'm no where near your level of play so wouldn't really know. After all these vac waves came in MG seems to pretty much hackerless. We just have all those novas that bumped up now







<<<< Last sentence was a joke I'm absolute trash.


----------



## DizzlePro

not sure if anyone has noticed but they will be broadcasting live esports finals in theatres

http://www.esportsincinema.com/

About 4 in my City will be broadcasting


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> windows 10 overrides mouse settings for some reason, it enables software mouse acceleration.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Use raw input and make sure your video settings are correct. Vertical sync causes the mouse to feel really floaty.


I went ahead and downloaded MarkC's mousefix for win10 - issue solved. Another thing that came up was, I had just upgraded my system to specs below. On win7, fps was constant 500+ Did the upgrade to win10 and now it dips to 150-500. Seems very unstable with drivers at the moment. I'll try waiting it out for a bit and do a clean install when new nvidia drivers are released.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I went ahead and downloaded MarkC's mousefix for win10 - issue solved. Another thing that came up was, I had just upgraded my system to specs below. On win7, fps was constant 500+ Did the upgrade to win10 and now it dips to 150-500. Seems very unstable with drivers at the moment. I'll try waiting it out for a bit and do a clean install when new nvidia drivers are released.


as far as i know, gtx970 has big problems with getting 270+fps in csgo regardless of settings.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Haven't checked my FPS in CS:GO on my 970 I know it should be around the 150+ mark at least


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> With the player stickers, some are REALLY cheap, is it a good idea to buy them up and stick them in the player part of the challenge?


probably not since the player portion is based off of highest headshot percentage.

Actually now that i think about it, Is there anyone here who's doing the pick em' challenge who didn't vote for ScreaM on the player portion of the challenge?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I went ahead and downloaded MarkC's mousefix for win10 - issue solved. Another thing that came up was, I had just upgraded my system to specs below. On win7, fps was constant 500+ Did the upgrade to win10 and now it dips to 150-500. Seems very unstable with drivers at the moment. I'll try waiting it out for a bit and do a clean install when new nvidia drivers are released.


Cool







Turning on raw input should have fixed it as well. All MarkC's fix does is adjusting the acceleration curve to be linear so that there's basically no acceleration. Every Windows OS has had this since XP.


----------



## tristanbear

Do you guys recommend switching to windows 10? I could right now but I'm could of afraid because of what windows 8 was like when it was first released.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> not sure if anyone has noticed but they will be broadcasting live esports finals in theatres
> 
> http://www.esportsincinema.com/
> 
> About 4 in my City will be broadcasting


I saw that. Surprised my city has one too. But I may be in Toronto this weekend


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd wait another month or so, I've had little to no issues with my copy of 10 Pro. Which is due to how I installed it (downloaded a previous Tech preview Build - 10164 - and then updated to Release from that)


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd wait another month or so, I've had little to no issues with my copy of 10 Pro. Which is due to how I installed it (downloaded a previous Tech preview Build - 10164 - and then updated to Release from that)


Alright I'll wait a bit.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I went ahead and downloaded MarkC's mousefix for win10 - issue solved. Another thing that came up was, I had just upgraded my system to specs below. On win7, fps was constant 500+ Did the upgrade to win10 and now it dips to 150-500. Seems very unstable with drivers at the moment. I'll try waiting it out for a bit and do a clean install when new nvidia drivers are released.
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i know, gtx970 has big problems with getting 270+fps in csgo regardless of settings.
Click to expand...

My 680 has no issue hitting 300FPS with everything at max. It will dip in some situations, but most of the time it can stay glued to 300. I cap my FPS at 180, since that would be pulling 340W and dumping a lot of heat directly on me.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> My 680 has no issue hitting 300FPS with everything at max. It will dip in some situations, but most of the time it can stay glued to 300. I cap my FPS at 180, since that would be pulling 340W and dumping a lot of heat directly on me.


it's not really related to the 970. i'm talking about "250-270 framerate on 970 issue" from what i know about it from friend of mine, who recently switched from his gtx760 to gtx970. he has "wannabie pro" graphics settings in cs:go (1024*768 with most settings on low) and he can't reach 300 frames. he says that in cs:go performancewise his current 970 is similar to his past 760.
and as far as he said, he saw numerous threads with similar symptoms. or he say it could be just CS:go's performance is about CPU not GPU grade. but he has xeon 1230v2 and i have 1230v3. he has gtx970 and while playing with low settings on 1024*768 cant maintain 300+, and I have R9 290 while playing borderless 1080p with max settings (except motion blur, fxaa and vsync) and I have constant 300+.

it sounds wierd, but there is alot more wierder things in this cruel world.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

CS:GO does need a strong CPU more than it needs a strong GPU. You need an overclocked, strong CPU to pull over 180FPS and stay there (steadily).

EDIT: For some reason, it quoted DarthBaggins instead of me in your post.

EDIT 2: He has a CPU that will run at 3.3GHz when the four threads that CS:GO uses are loaded. You would definitely want more than that if your target is 300FPS.


----------



## MR-e

my 5820k is at 4.3ghz right now and gpu on stock. If I'm dinking around looking at the wall it'll be around 400-500 fps. Run around do anything active and it bounces down to 150 in some cases. This is with:

Shadow: low
Model/Texture: high
Effect Details: high
Shader: high
Multicore: enabled
AA: off
Texture Filter: 16x
Motion Blur/Vsync: off

With win7 same settings, it would be a good constant fps, but after win10 upgrade it derps out every now and then and drops fps. When the fps drops, there's a very brief stutter. can't definitely notice if swiping mouse back and forth bunny hopping or scoping with awp/scout.

My old puter with an i5 + gtx 580 was rock solid fps capped at 121 (120 in game) but with all settings low except high Details and 16x Texture filter. I'll try running low settings again when I'm home from work and see how it is.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> CS:GO does need a strong CPU more than it needs a strong GPU. You need an overclocked, strong CPU to pull over 180FPS and stay there (steadily).
> 
> EDIT: For some reason, it quoted DarthBaggins instead of me in your post.
> 
> EDIT 2: He has a CPU that will run at 3.3GHz when the four threads that CS:GO uses are loaded. You would definitely want more than that if your target is 300FPS.


dunno. i didn't try dig into this theme.
what i can say is:
we have CPU with same clocks, we have near similar GPUs (performing wise), my FPS never drops below 200 (newer maps have less fps for me, for example on train my average framerate is below 230) and on older maps like dust 2 it constantly 300+ (when i uncapped frame limit, i saw awerage fps about 440) and my friend's FPS (from his words) never goes higher than 280 (from his words it reaches 280 when he looks in the sky, and average in game is about 240-250.

for me it's just one of those rare cases when AMD drivers optimised beter.


----------



## Darkeylel

I struggle to hold 200 atm on my 390x it's got a huge problem with throttling itself down on lower end games. Was able to hold a stable 300 with a 7950 guess I just have to wait for a new drivers release haha


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Got 1.0 KD in CSGO Office deathmatch using Glock 18 in burst fire.

Winning.

Here's an idea. Let do a Glock 18 challenge!

Join a random deathmatch on any map on Valve servers.

Use the Glock 18 in semi auto or burst fire ONLY. No switching mode allowed.

????

Winning


----------



## agsz

To those talking about FPS, try this out: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=500334237 -


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> To those talking about FPS, try this out:


- Test Results Below:
Average framerate: 185.56

I think everyone's lowest point will be inside the smokes. I almost bog down to 60 FPS in them, and was only getting 120FPS when looking at the bots.


----------



## StrongForce

last time I played CS GO it felt really weird, like the ghosting on this game was 10 times that of other games on my screen, I tryed changing a few settings, removing motion blur, MSAA, nothing helped, any idea ?


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> - Test Results Below:
> Average framerate: 185.56
> 
> I think everyone's lowest point will be inside the smokes. I almost bog down to 60 FPS in them, and was only getting 120FPS when looking at the bots.


This game seems to heavily favor NVIDIA my 290 only got average of around 85 FPS(only one card active for csgo). Thought in actual games its usually around 120-150 going over 250 on times. Mine dropped to 40 in smoke


----------



## Shanenanigans

I dropped down to 20 fps in the smoke, and I think my results were 180 odd fps.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> To those talking about FPS, try this out:


==========================================================================
# FPS Benchmark v1.01 - 01:43:140
==========================================================================
- Test Results Below:

Average framerate: 446.63

I clicked every recommended value and run 1280 x 960.


----------



## MR-e

==========================================================================
# FPS Benchmark v1.01 - 01:43:140
==========================================================================
- Test Results Below:

Average framerate: 334.85
1920*1080


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ==========================================================================
> # FPS Benchmark v1.01 - 01:43:140
> ==========================================================================
> - Test Results Below:
> 
> Average framerate: 446.63
> 
> I clicked every recommended value and run 1280 x 960.


I got 272.21 at 1600x900. I didn't think there was that big of a difference between our hardware(in this game) or the game at lower resolution, I will try again at 1280x960.

Edit: 310.27 at 1280x960

Something is wrong with this benchmark though. I go down to about 38 in smokes in it, but I definitely do not in-game.
Also, the green numbers are different than my net_graph numbers, net_graph shows lower numbers, especially at higher framerates; it's at 6xx when net_graph is at 4xx, but at lower numbers there's little/no difference (http://i.imgur.com/QTaxRvk.jpg)


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> - Test Results Below:
> Average framerate: 185.56
> 
> I think everyone's lowest point will be inside the smokes. I almost bog down to 60 FPS in them, and was only getting 120FPS when looking at the bots.


I play 1920x1080, so I did the test at that Resolution, and dropped to 26fps in at the start of both smokes. Averages were 301-315fps (ran 3 times since it fluctuates a bit).


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 8/17/2015
17 AUG 2015 -

[STICKERS]
- Updated some player signatures with their latest submissions: device, dupreeh, Skadoodle, emagine, and literally, n0thing.
[UI]
- Fixed top nav bar becoming unresponsive.
- Recovered Watch Highlights button. Now can be used on any player in the match.
- Added ability to specify what round to begin watching downloaded demo from.
- Fixed bug where reloading Watch Panel would not preserve categories.
[MISC]
- Enabled lag compensation on pose parameters.

From the CS Blog:

In addition to stickers showcasing the event and teams playing in a match, each souvenir will also feature a golden signature from the MVP of the round where the souvenir dropped.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> probably not since the player portion is based off of highest headshot percentage.
> 
> Actually now that i think about it, Is there anyone here who's doing the pick em' challenge who didn't vote for ScreaM on the player portion of the challenge?


Me....
I wasn't paying £1.80 for that sticker! Besides, whenever I've seen Scream play for Kinguin, he has been very underwhelming (maybe not in HS%, but in game impact & frags). Think I went for dennis in the end? He's been a beast recently. Think my player picks were Xist, dennis, Edward, and Taz. Really wanted to grab NBK but I'm hoping dennis pays off (and prices don't go up once the first round of eliminations is done)


----------



## MR-e

for a 6core cpu, would I put -threads 12 in launch options? only had an i5 before so it was easy at -threads 4 but not so sure now.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> for a 6core cpu, would I put -threads 12 in launch options? only had an i5 before so it was easy at -threads 4 but not so sure now.


I wouldn't use -threads as a launch option, it hurts your FPS, ironically.


----------



## MR-e

oh really, well then. that's the first i've heard about that. is there any supporting links i can read up on why it does so?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> oh really, well then. that's the first i've heard about that. is there any supporting links i can read up on why it does so?


I don't believe there's any articles/data yet, but it may be different on every system, but so far everyone on ESEA that tested the -threads launch option, said it hurt their FPS. I cannot recall their Usernames, but a few members in this thread actually told me to remove -threads due to performance drops. If you'd like to try it yourself, use the CS:GO FPS Benchmark Map »


----------



## AcEsSalvation

dmaster and Psycho probably.

You cannot force a game to use more threads than the engine can use. I haven't been able to fully test it yet, but I believe that CS:GO can use a max of four threads - which is a lot more than a lot of games out there.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> dmaster and Psycho probably.
> 
> You cannot force a game to use more threads than the engine can use. I haven't been able to fully test it yet, but I believe that CS:GO can use a max of four threads - which is a lot more than a lot of games out there.


Off topic: Did you get that L-Shaped Corner Desk @ Staples?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> dmaster and Psycho probably.
> 
> You cannot force a game to use more threads than the engine can use. I haven't been able to fully test it yet, but I believe that CS:GO can use a max of four threads - which is a lot more than a lot of games out there.


Oh man, I remember when I used to use a bunch of crappy launch commands for CSGO. Including -threads 8 because FX-8350. Turns out said commands either did nothing or caused my game to be more stuttery than without them.

-novid -nojoy -refresh 75 +exec autoexec is what I use today, and I'm not even sure I need to use the refresh one.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> probably not since the player portion is based off of highest headshot percentage.
> 
> Actually now that i think about it, Is there anyone here who's doing the pick em' challenge who didn't vote for ScreaM on the player portion of the challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me....
> I wasn't paying £1.80 for that sticker! Besides, whenever I've seen Scream play for Kinguin, he has been very underwhelming (maybe not in HS%, but in game impact & frags). Think I went for dennis in the end? He's been a beast recently. Think my player picks were Xist, dennis, Edward, and Taz. Really wanted to grab NBK but I'm hoping dennis pays off (and prices don't go up once the first round of eliminations is done)
Click to expand...

Yeah the sticker is pretty pricey, but since the player pickem thing is based off of headshot percentage, the choice is kind of obvious


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> dmaster and Psycho probably.
> 
> You cannot force a game to use more threads than the engine can use. I haven't been able to fully test it yet, but I believe that CS:GO can use a max of four threads - which is a lot more than a lot of games out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic: Did you get that L-Shaped Corner Desk @ Staples?
Click to expand...










How does he know?!

Yes I did. And please do not get it yourself. It's stupidly flimsy... I mean, It held that TV on the right side on it. But... I ripped the... not sure what they are. they hold screws in place via a socket. Anyway, those ripped out of the wood during assembly with almost 0 force used. I don't trust the wood at all, but it's got a metal beam supporting it. Also, the wood on the left side is warped from the TV. It would have broke day one if it weren't for that beam.

EDIT: It's actually a corner desk too. Not L-shaped. Panoramic shots distort things. Did you notice my monitors were rhombuses?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Yeah the sticker is pretty pricey, but since the player pickem thing is based off of headshot percentage, the choice is kind of obvious


I'm still quietly confident, he seems to lose most aim duels when I watch Kinguin, so as long as I watch the match hopefully I can jinx it


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does he know?!
> 
> Yes I did. And please do not get it yourself. It's stupidly flimsy... I mean, It held that TV on the right side on it. But... I ripped the... not sure what they are. they hold screws in place via a socket. Anyway, those ripped out of the wood during assembly with almost 0 force used. I don't trust the wood at all, but it's got a metal beam supporting it. Also, the wood on the left side is warped from the TV. It would have broke day one if it weren't for that beam.
> 
> EDIT: It's actually a corner desk too. Not L-shaped. Panoramic shots distort things. Did you notice my monitors were rhombuses?


Is this the desk? http://www.staples.com/Ergocraft-Ashton-L-Shaped-Desk/product_923890 - A friend had just asked me for a link to the desk I had bought from Staples, and found it in my Favorites. I returned it within a week, wasn't a fan of the lack of width, causing the mousepad to go over the metal part. Yeah I think the weight limit is like 20lbs? or something extremely light that isn't advertised until you open it.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That is the desk. It is rated to handle 15lbs. on that corner part, but I think 80lbs. on the two main parts. At least, that's what it is rated for.


----------



## chemicalfan

Question about Cologne - when are the matches? HLTV reports the first matches start at 1400, but ESL's website says 1245. Neither mention timezones (assume CET?) Don't want to miss it!!


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question about Cologne - when are the matches? HLTV reports the first matches start at 1400, but ESL's website says 1245. Neither mention timezones (assume CET?) Don't want to miss it!!


go on HLTV, and look the countdown when they will be up, then you will know what time (your zone) they will start.

dont look on CSGL.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> go on HLTV, and look the countdown when they will be up, then you will know what time (your zone) they will start.
> 
> dont look on CSGL.


So, the organisers don't know when it starts? This doesn't bode well.....


----------



## zulk

Go cloud9 ^^.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

and my luck is back


----------



## vanir1337

No big deal, but I felt like uploading something.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> and my luck is back


did you get that from a case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No big deal, but I felt like uploading something.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> and my luck is back
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You get so many knives! How many cases do you open?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So, the organisers don't know when it starts? This doesn't bode well.....


19 H 30 M from now, in my country!


----------



## MR-e

anyone have a stattrak awp graphite fn for trade? I have keys i can offer!


----------



## Paradigm84

ST FN Fire Serpent trade-up by any chance?


----------



## MR-e

no way, too expensive for me haha. I just want an awp play skin. graphite is my fav and been wanting a st version for a while now.


----------



## Paradigm84

Fair enough, you might have to try on Reddit or csgolounge though, they're getting rarer now that people are trying the Fire Serpent trade-up.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> did you get that from a case?


yea put in $100 so made money off this one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You get so many knives! How many cases do you open?


way too many


----------



## Paradigm84

You seem to be doing pretty well from it though.


----------



## Maticb

The luckiest I ever got was when I opened a WW AK-47 | Aquamarine Revenge







My total money invested in CSGO was around 70$ and I got back at least half of that (didnt sell the ak im using it) so all in all it's not so bad. I spent more then 70$ on battlefield 3 + premium just for the game.

I spend money on other useless things lol. Like a 6-core I7


----------



## IXcrispyXI

so far knives opened :
Huntsman Slaughter Fac New
Butterfly Stained Well Worn
Stattrak Vanilla Bayonet
Flip Knife Doppler Fac New
M9 Bayonet Marble Fade Fac New
Butterfly Fade Fac New


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> The luckiest I ever got was when I opened a WW AK-47 | Aquamarine Revenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My total money invested in CSGO was around 70$ and I got back at least half of that (didnt sell the ak im using it) so all in all it's not so bad. I spent more then 70$ on battlefield 3 + premium just for the game.
> 
> I spend money on other useless things lol. Like a 6-core I7


I think the most expensive thing I've ever unboxed was a UMP that I sold for $7, the following day the price went up to more like $15.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> so far knives opened :
> Huntsman Slaughter Fac New
> Butterfly Stained Well Worn
> Stattrak Vanilla Bayonet
> Flip Knife Doppler Fac New
> M9 Bayonet Marble Fade Fac New
> Butterfly Fade Fac New


That's insane, do you sell them for keys, on the marketplace, or keep them?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think the most expensive thing I've ever unboxed was a UMP that I sold for $7, the following day the price went up to more like $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's insane, do you sell them for keys, on the marketplace, or keep them?


i have sold everything on the marketplace but the marble fade and fade (probs wont sell them unless i get in a sticky situation n need some cash)can call it a small investment that wont gain any interest


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> i have sold everything on the marketplace but the marble fade and fade (probs wont sell them unless i get in a sticky situation n need some cash)can call it a small investment that wont gain any interest


I would have kept the vanilla bayonet. I love it. Honestly I think the fades are the ugliest of them all. My favorites are vanilla karambit and bayonet.

It's a dillema lol, I always keep saying how people who open knifes and don't sell them are crazy yet IDK if I would sell it if I got one







I mean selling it on the market is useless since u get steam credit so idk.


----------



## Paradigm84

Fair enough, more steam wallet money = more keys and cases to open.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Fair enough, more steam wallet money = more keys and cases to open.


One of my friends opened a woodland camo gut knife, sold it for 80$ and bought cases. He got less then 10$ out of them lol.


----------



## MR-e

That's brutal lol! On a brighter note, I snagged a ST Awp Graphite FN - 2014 NIP Holo sticker for 35 keys from csgol


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> did you get that from a case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea put in $100 so made money off this one
Click to expand...

Like i said one of these days i'm just gonna give you a bunch of cases/keys and have you open them for me with your luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Fair enough, more steam wallet money = more keys and cases to open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends opened a woodland camo gut knife, sold it for 80$ and bought cases. He got less then 10$ out of them lol.
Click to expand...

There was someone on this forum page who opened a Stattrak M9 Tiger Tooth from the second case he ever opened. I don't remember who it was


----------



## HPE1000

So what time do the matches start tomorrow morning EST?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So what time do the matches start tomorrow morning EST?


http://www.hltv.org/

Register
Login
Set your Timezone correctly.
All matches will now be displayed with the correct times.


----------



## spacetoast31

Theres a phishing scam going on right now, so beware. This has been sent to me by 2 people on my friends list and all three friends are locked out of their accounts. Warning,. DO NOT CLICK THE LINK TO INSTALL FLASH PLAYER

p0sTpWnEd: lol
p0sTpWnEd: http://twtich.tw/meisterofficial/v/6715993/
p0sTpWnEd: your video
p0sTpWnEd: xD
SpaceGhost: it wont play
p0sTpWnEd: why?
SpaceGhost: it says i need flash player but i have it
p0sTpWnEd: lol
SpaceGhost: and the link says twitch.tw
p0sTpWnEd is now Offline.

Hakuza: lol
Hakuza: http://twtich.tw/meisterofficial/v/6715993/
Hakuza: your video
Hakuza: xD
SpaceGhost: go **** yourself spammer


----------



## AcEsSalvation

"Twtich.tw"

Two errors there. There's another phishing attempt going on with another game I play via TeamSpeak. It's RuneScape, which isn't important, but I think that same thing could be done in CS:GO, or for any other game.
When you join the address they give go, it says you need a TS plugin. This does something, and you lose your account.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> "Twtich.tw"
> 
> Two errors there. There's another phishing attempt going on with another game I play via TeamSpeak. It's RuneScape, which isn't important, but I think that same thing could be done in CS:GO, or for any other game.
> When you join the address they give go, it says you need a TS plugin. This does something, and you lose your account.


this isnt just for CSGO it is just steam in general. It basically went from one person and spammed everyone on said persons list, ad each one that installed, has basically lost their account, and then their list is spammed, and so on and on.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> "Twtich.tw"
> 
> Two errors there. There's another phishing attempt going on with another game I play via TeamSpeak. It's RuneScape, which isn't important, but I think that same thing could be done in CS:GO, or for any other game.
> When you join the address they give go, it says you need a TS plugin. This does something, and you lose your account.


That is another common one for Steam Accounts. It takes the SSH file for Steam Guard and grabs your Steam password/username.


----------



## chemicalfan

Cologne hype!!!


----------



## dmasteR

First Map Dust 2 NiP > CLG 16-13 Still unsure how I feel about NiP. Wasn't impressed with either teams.


----------



## Maticb

I just watched a random match because I wanted the drops, I'm not really into esports but kennys was on the winning team and it was like global elites playing vs silvers. Totally rekt.


----------



## tristanbear

Any VODs out yet? These games are always streamed while I'm at school. :/


----------



## MR-e

Hook up to school wifi and stream from phone. That's what I do at work with the twitch app, haha


----------



## HPE1000

that was pretty bad


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hook up to school wifi and stream from phone. That's what I do at work with the twitch app, haha


I go to a private high school and we get a 20$ fine if we get caught with our phones out. It sucks


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> that was pretty bad


Yeah, they got rekt.


----------



## DizzlePro

5 accounts linked to twitch

oh and



Day 2 will be better the games will be more instense


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> 5 accounts linked to twitch
> 
> oh and
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 will be better the games will be more instense


What App is that?

NVM ESL Event


----------



## lolllll117

Taz has to be the king of interviews


----------



## Paradigm84

Did anyone else see Chiken joining Fnatic's lobby?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Did anyone else see Chiken joining Fnatic's lobby?


He also joined Ebettle's lobby


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He also joined Ebettle's lobby


They could have used a 6th player.


----------



## chemicalfan

When are the groups redrawn? I'll need to pick up another player sticker or two for tomorrow


----------



## Paradigm84

Pretty much sums up Fnatic today:


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They could have used a 6th player.


NAVI could have used a 6th or maybe even a 7th against Fnatic.


----------



## eBombzor

Got a ESL One Cologne 2015 Cobblestone Souvenir Package autographed by Ska. Sell or open?

Anyone else get any cool drops today?

Also, considering the results today, I feel like Fnatic and TSM are the only teams with realistic chances to win the major. Maybe nV but they had a hard time against LG.


----------



## lolllll117




----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Got a ESL One Cologne 2015 Cobblestone Souvenir Package autographed by Ska. Sell or open?
> 
> Anyone else get any cool drops today?
> 
> Also, considering the results today, I feel like Fnatic and TSM are the only teams with realistic chances to win the major. Maybe nV but they had a hard time against LG.


Awp Dragon Lore with Skadoodle sticker on it? Sounds pretty worth it to me.

i've literally never gotten a drop. And i've watched multiple tournaments now. some of which i was watching on two accounts at once.


----------



## DizzlePro

http://www.hltv.org/news/15742-second-group-stage-drawn

tomorrows groups

Nip vs Titan? will titan finally make it out of the groups or will Thorin go bald?


----------



## iSlayer

Watching EnvyUs de_stroy flipsid3 was rough. AWP Jesus please come back to save us all :'(
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> First Map Dust 2 NiP > CLG 16-13 Still unsure how I feel about NiP. Wasn't impressed with either teams.


CLG is improving but at the same time NiP is just falling apart its rough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz has to be the king of interviews


VP <3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pretty much sums up Fnatic today:


I'm glad they showed respect to Team eBettle as they debut on LAN at a major.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> NAVI could have used a 6th or maybe even a 7th against Fnatic.


Yah I agree NiP is just no-WAIT WHAT.

I missed Navi vs. Fnatic?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/15742-second-group-stage-drawn
> 
> tomorrows groups
> 
> Nip vs Titan? will titan finally make it out of the groups or will Thorin go bald?


I hope Thorin goes bald. Dunno how Titan is with Shox. EnvyUs has been pretty monstrous in recent showings. I didn't think ditching Shox (a top four rifler) and Smithz (one of the more uninteresting star players on a team of star players), even for kennyS would pay off, but somehow it did and apex is doing solid and kennyS has a stable team now so he isn't burning out, having to carry an entire team, and can just play well.

That said, I hope with a stable team lineup, kennyS can sit back, relax a little, figure things out, and start really showing up again.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i didnt get any drops because our power went out just before it started







and it was starting at 10pm local time (the whole area was out it was funny but very sad at the same time)


----------



## semencmoz

i've watched fully 2 previous majors and some games from last year cologne, not a single drop yet despite 2 different PCs with different IPs with launched 4 windows of twitch streams on each and working games.
and a friend of mine had 3 drops from katowice, 2 of them were cobble and one of dust 2. i hate him so much for that.


----------



## jon666

I gotta admit it. The stream on the main menu scart me. MM is actually kinda fun tonight, people seemed stoked up. Getting teammates ready to go all out. Almost tried the pick em dealy, but the dollar bit killed that for me. What I ought to do is start selling cases that way when Half Life 3 releases I can get it for free.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Got a ESL One Cologne 2015 Cobblestone Souvenir Package autographed by Ska. Sell or open?
> 
> Anyone else get any cool drops today?
> 
> Also, considering the results today, I feel like Fnatic and TSM are the only teams with realistic chances to win the major. Maybe nV but they had a hard time against LG.


Dude, it's still a case opening - you'll probably get Berettas or something.

No drops for me, that's major number 3 where I've had a stream on most of the days and gotten nothing. Thank God the CS is good


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Dude, it's still a case opening - you'll probably get Berettas or something.
> 
> No drops for me, that's major number 3 where I've had a stream on most of the days and gotten nothing. Thank God the CS is good


On the other hand, if he gets a FN Dragon Lore, it's worth the risk. If I'd open one case and only one case, it'd be a Cobblestone case.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'd sell it and keep the ~£40 (going on previous tournament cases before Cologne 2015 started).
Or trade it for a knife or something, wouldn't open it as I'd feel terrible to get a £1-2 skin from a £40 case.


----------



## Shanenanigans

What's happening in this Immunity-Kinguin game right now?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> What's happening in this Immunity-Kinguin game right now?


Kinguin hungover?!

Edit: Looks like the Red Bull has kicked in now, 13-13!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Kinguin hungover?!
> 
> Edit: Looks like the Red Bull has kicked in now, 13-13!


Make that 13-15. I'm hoping Immunity can take it to OT and win.

Edit -

And doesn't look like it's happening.


----------



## chemicalfan

So, did Immunity collapse, or did Kinguin just change gears?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So, did Immunity collapse, or did Kinguin just change gears?


Both i believe.


----------



## semencmoz

Immunity is pretty much in theory worst tem of this tournament. ebettle probably second worst since they at least once recently beat european teams. when it comes to asian qualifiers only ex-vox were invited to decent lans, so you can expect from them that they able to summarize their aim skills with experience and proper reactions to eu/na game trends. and immunity is just not any near to that, even if they might (not sure) have more talented players.
there was no real expectations on immunity, i guess it just kinguin hecked up their T-side, and werent able to react properly on immunity aggresion.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So, did Immunity collapse, or did Kinguin just change gears?


It's no secret Kinguin suck on t-side. It's their CT you have to worry about.

There were a bunch of rounds in that game that would of had me upset if it happened in an esea pug lol.


----------



## semencmoz

c9 made a crucial mistake. no aderral, no semis.
lel. nice choke exchange. GJ kinguins, an easy win just went away.


----------



## el gappo

Real butt clencher this one. Hard to watch!


----------



## DizzlePro

The lack of adderall is showing


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> The lack of adderall is showing


No! The skill of the players on kinguin are begin to show up!

good job by them!


----------



## chemicalfan

CLG/eBettle next, interested to see if this will be another walkover


----------



## Swag

Sorry if this sounds really weird, but are the players not allowed to take Adderal or any kind of drug enhancement?


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry if this sounds really weird, but are the players not allowed to take Adderal or any kind of drug enhancement?


Not unless it's a prescripted medicine, no. Freakazoid has a prescription for Adderal apparently.


----------



## chemicalfan

And the steroids probably


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry if this sounds really weird, but are the players not allowed to take Adderal or any kind of drug enhancement?
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless it's a prescripted medicine, no. Freakazoid has a prescription for Adderal apparently.
Click to expand...

Ok, I was wondering where the talk about them using Adderal for wins was coming from. Kept seeing it in cancer chat, but obviously no one would explain.


----------



## chemicalfan

ESL are even drug testing during this tournament, although I think it starts tomorrow. It's not clear what happens if there's a failure - presumably a ban, and DQ for the team, but how messy is that if they've already knocked people out?!


----------



## MR-e

delete


----------



## Swag

What is the best case to open right now? Like, good looking knives?

Just learned it's CSGO's birthday because of stream, and now I added $150 to my account to buy keys.







Support CSGO!


----------



## chemicalfan

Well, the Huntsman & Falchion knives can only be gotten from the cases of the same name, and I _believe_ the new Chroma skins for the "regular" knives can only be gotten from the Chroma case (maybe the Chroma 2 case too). I don't know where Butterfly knives come from (non-Chroma cases?)

But.... with $150 worth of keys, you've still got worse than a 1 in 4 chance of unboxing a knife. Even then, it could be a $50 knife. You're better off trading those keys for a knife, or buying one outright from the marketplace if you can't be bothered with trading.

NaVi-CLG is a lot closer than I thought it would be!!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd personally buy ~ 60k with that $150, then use those keys to buy a knife from Reddit. It would have been better to just buy keys from Reddit though as they sell for closer to $2 each.

I'm personally partial to a Doppler Flip knife.


----------



## jameyscott

Holy crap this Renegades vs Titan. Titan is just not showing up.

edit: wow.....


----------



## semencmoz

hope renegades and luminocity to 1/8.


----------



## eBombzor

GJ to RNG but a part of me really wanted to see that NiP vs Titan game


----------



## Shanenanigans

Thoroughly incredible that Renegades has passed Titan. Definitely the team to practice against in South East Asia and Oceania.

Can't wait for the NIP-Renegades match. Both my favorite teams.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Can someone with a reddit account help me get some exposure with my wtb thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can upvote it'd be greatly appreciated. Looking for a ST Glock Grinder (Full Black playside)
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3ht4du/h_23_keys_and_one_big_dream_w_full_black_st_glock/


Against the rules and can get you banned for asking for upvotes by the way.

Can't say i'm surprised about the Titan vs Renegades match. Saw it coming a mile away. Fairly new team and its obvious their chemistry is lacking even though most of these guys have played together at some point.


----------



## MR-e

woops, ignore that then! definitely don't want a ban D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Against the rules and can get you banned for asking for upvotes by the way.
> 
> Can't say i'm surprised about the Titan vs Renegades match. Saw it coming a mile away. Fairly new team and its obvious their chemistry is lacking even though most of these guys have played together at some point.


translation, i bet on renegades and made a lot of skins!


----------



## Shanenanigans

That 2nd round AK loss, and a host of other issues, REALLY messed up Renegades. But NiP did play like a proper team again.


----------



## el gappo

Bot Blade is going huge in this game! Don't think I've ever seen him with this many frags.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah man, how did Flipside beat mouse? I had to go out, and missed it. I thought it was an easy mouse win! Good thing I don't bet, lol


----------



## mutatedknutz

Guys i wanted to know how much dpi do youll use?
I use 2600 on my g400s for dota 2
and for cs go i use only 800(2.33 in game) for really good accuracy but i some times its difficult to do a quick turn almost 150 degrees or so.
Any help here? 2600 is impossible to aim for me. Very shaky but quick turns.
Ordered a g402. So wont be using g400s after it is delivered.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys i wanted to know how much dpi do youll use?
> I use 2600 on my g400s for dota 2
> and for cs go i use only 800(2.33 in game) for really good accuracy but i some times its difficult to do a quick turn almost 150 degrees or so.
> Any help here? 2600 is impossible to aim for me. Very shaky but quick turns.
> Ordered a g402. So wont be using g400s after it is delivered.


I've been using 1600 since I switched to a Torq X5. Before I used 1450 on my G400.

I honestly don't think switching mice will help you , you just need to play around with your sensitivity and DPI until you find a good combination of both accuracy and speed.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> No drops for me, that's major number 3 where I've had a stream on most of the days and gotten nothing. Thank God the CS is good


Definitely 3rd or 4th tournament for me and still no drops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys i wanted to know how much dpi do youll use?
> I use 2600 on my g400s for dota 2
> and for cs go i use only 800(2.33 in game) for really good accuracy but i some times its difficult to do a quick turn almost 150 degrees or so.
> Any help here? 2600 is impossible to aim for me. Very shaky but quick turns.
> Ordered a g402. So wont be using g400s after it is delivered.


400 dpi 2.5 in game for me

I'm pretty sure most pros play between 1.5 and 3.5 at 400dpi. It is possible to play higher and of course a lot of it is up to user preference.

2600 is insane. I mean, being able to turn is good, but in competitive if you are pre aiming to the right spots and aren't an entry fragger, there's almost no need to go so high since you won't ever need to snap more than anywhere within your FOV.

At least that's all my opinion.

Here's an image i stole from reddit:


----------



## Sikkamore

I've had three of the seven player pick em's right. I didn't do the eighth because I didn't have a sticker for it! Lol


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've been using 1600 since I switched to a Torq X5. Before I used 1450 on my G400.
> 
> I honestly don't think switching mice will help you , you just need to play around with your sensitivity and DPI until you find a good combination of both accuracy and speed.


Yes i know that, but am not switching mice specially for it. My friend is purchasing my g400 and am getting a g402 for a cheap price. So yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Definitely 3rd or 4th tournament for me and still no drops.
> 400 dpi 2.5 in game for me
> 
> I'm pretty sure most pros play between 1.5 and 3.5 at 400dpi. It is possible to play higher and of course a lot of it is up to user preference.
> 
> 2600 is insane. I mean, being able to turn is good, but in competitive if you are pre aiming to the right spots and aren't an entry fragger, there's almost no need to go so high since you won't ever need to snap more than anywhere within your FOV.
> 
> At least that's all my opinion.
> 
> Here's an image i stole from reddit:


Is 400 on 900p is same as 800 on 1440p?
Am only facing problem with quick snapping those 150-180 degree turns.


----------



## DizzlePro

Steel series rival fade












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Swag

Just wanted to drop this for people who may be having the same VAC authentication error problem as me:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3970xp/another_vac_authentication_error_solution

I'm not sure if it's 100% clean of malware/virus, but I have used it myself. So far, no VAC authentication error yet, but I have only used it since yesterday.







Hopefully this works out for me because I got a 7-day ban on one of my accounts again due to the error. I got really desperate. If anyone can check the program for viruses/malware and tell me if I made the right decision using it without scanning it, that'd be great. It'd put my mind at ease.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys i wanted to know how much dpi do youll use?
> I use 2600 on my g400s for dota 2
> and for cs go i use only 800(2.33 in game) for really good accuracy but i some times its difficult to do a quick turn almost 150 degrees or so.
> Any help here? 2600 is impossible to aim for me. Very shaky but quick turns.
> Ordered a g402. So wont be using g400s after it is delivered.


I use 900 dpi and 1 in game sens.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Steel series rival fade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2559749/width/350/height/700


C/O me at 40k


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Used Glock 18 in burst only.

I think I mastered it.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Steel series rival fade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Available only at ESL One Cologne


----------



## MR-e

I got a case drop on mirage with one of my alts... steam guarded for 7 days cause of win10 upgrade D: at the end of 7 days it'll probably be worth like 20 cents.


----------



## Zeek

Thank you CSGO MM system for sticking a solo queue team vs a 5 stack from brazil hosted on a NA East server lmao


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Wow, can't believe I forgot today is CSGO's 3rd birthday.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Is 400 on 900p is same as 800 on 1440p?


No. Resolution doesn't have an influence on your mouse sensitivity.
The only time resolution has an influence on your mouse is if you move your mouse more than (screen resolution width / 2) pixels per frame - if that is the case, simply enable raw input. Otherwise you will get negative resolution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Am only facing problem with quick snapping those 150-180 degree turns.


Pre-aiming spots is important. It is very much possible to play at 800 eDPI (e.g. 400 DPI at 2 sens), but your play style will have to be compensated for that. You should very rarely need to do 180 degree swipes unless your positioning is off.


----------



## Paradigm84

Finally going home today after doing exams, looking forward to playing CS:GO all weekend, ESL has made me want to play but I can't on this terrible laptop.









The downside is, I won't be able to stream any of the games for the rest of the tournament due to my 5 down, 0.8 up connection at home.


----------



## agsz

Anyone use the FPS Benchmark map yet? Been testing -threads 8 since I found it hurt FPS prior, but this benchmark map seems to show -threads 8 helping fps actually


----------



## semencmoz

-zeus +actually good IGL imo.


----------



## zymax

I'm using [email protected] in-game on my Razer Mamba (I did take out the battery and use it with cable)

Anyone else having framedrops on windows 10?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zymax*
> 
> Anyone else having framedrops on windows 10?


I'm almost fairly certain Windows 10 cured my FPS drop issues.


----------



## chemicalfan

Poor NiP


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Poor NiP


Yeah, it's a shame, I wasn't imagining they'd beat VP, but I thought it might have been closer than that.


----------



## Swag

I was looking forward to Thorin's hair being shaved off.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Guys i have a couple of questions
Which is better 4:3 or 16:9? or its just personal preference?
And vsync really causes input lag, noticed a lot in menu.
So i turned vsync off, but there is screen tearing. Any idea how to avoid that or reduce it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys i have a couple of questions
> Which is better 4:3 or 16:9? or its just personal preference?
> And vsync really causes input lag, noticed a lot in menu.
> So i turned vsync off, but there is screen tearing. Any idea how to avoid that or reduce it?


Higher HZ monitors are going to have less tearing. VSync should never be used for FPS games.

4:3 vs 16:9 vs 16:9 all preference.


----------



## Swag

I agree, I would never use V-Sync especially with CS:GO. It makes everything feel slow to me.

In addition, aspect ratio is 100% preference. Use what you're used to and comfortable with. Changing aspect ratios won't necessarily make you better, but sometimes it can help if it's easier for you to see things. I used to play on a lower resolution on 4:3, but I changed to my screen's native resolution on 16:9. Not a real difference in performance apart from sucking until I got used to my resolution / mouse speed.


----------



## eBombzor

I'm an NiP fan but there's no defending that.







RIP NIP.

On the bright side, it's great to see a major finals without NiP for once. I'm hoping for a TSM vs Fnatic grand finals.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I'm an NiP fan but there's no defending that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP NIP.
> 
> On the bright side, it's great to see a major finals without NiP for once. I'm hoping for a TSM vs Fnatic grand finals.


I'm personally hoping for a nV vs Fnatic. Luminosity played a very strong game against Fnatic. Definitely keeping an eye on them.

I've been sick all day so I got to watch all the matches (although I watched the nV matches after they were live.)


----------



## Tagkaman

It'd be sad if TSM didn't make the final given their continued form except for the last bit.

Imagine if VP managed to upset though that would be huge.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I'm an NiP fangay but there's no defending that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP NIP.
> 
> On the bright side, it's great to see a major finals without NiP for once. I'm hoping for a TSM vs Fnatic grand finals.


EnvyUS vs Fnatic in the finals. You can quote me on that.


----------



## DizzlePro

Fnatic > EnVyus > TSM > Fnatic

EnVyus vs Fnatic Grand final

nV wont lose to tsm


----------



## LocoDiceGR

No drops yet, some people get 2-3 drops, god damn!

I hope i get 1 on the final
















Olof on fire,


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys i have a couple of questions
> Which is better 4:3 or 16:9? or its just personal preference?
> And vsync really causes input lag, noticed a lot in menu.
> So i turned vsync off, but there is screen tearing. Any idea how to avoid that or reduce it?


Cap the framerate or use other non-ingame vertical synchronization options which have less input lag. While capping the framerate does not remove tearing, it becomes less visible and not as frequent.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

the -75% will be only today?


----------



## zymax

No drops here either, and damn EnVyUs is showing up versus TSM. I just love it!


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm almost fairly certain Windows 10 cured my FPS drop issues.


Did a reinstall seems better now


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> the -75% will be only today?


It's 50% Off right now. CS:GO hasn't been 75% off in a VERY long time. Don't think Valve will put the game at 75% off any time soon.

Kio has been absolutely INSANE in this BO3.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's 50% Off right now. CS:GO hasn't been 75% off in a VERY long time. Don't think Valve will put the game at 75% off any time soon.
> 
> Kio has been absolutely INSANE in this BO3.


i am talking about stickers


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, he's talking about this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635369677108199424


----------



## jameyscott

I want whatever NBK is having, please.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I want whatever NBK is having, please.


The whole EnvyUS team has Man Mode ON. They're on another level right now, at this level no one can stop them.


----------



## chemicalfan

Maybe fnatic?









Edit: Regarding sticker value,when is the best time to offload the ones I got for the pick'em challenge? Just got gold, btw


----------



## DizzlePro

so i bought a holo capsule, unboxed a holo kennyS

sold it for £10, bought 6 cases



sixth knife this year


----------



## Paradigm84

So many knives being unboxed in this thread.


----------



## iSlayer

Is...is this real? Fnatic, one of the best teams in the world and an undisputed master of Mirage, lost 9 rounds on CT to VP? VP is good, really good, love them to death but.

Is this real?

Byali can just walk up mid with an M4 and take out 2?

OLOFMEISTER IS BOTTOMFRAGGING?!

Holy crap, Fnatic looks visibly afraid of VP. I've never seen Fnatic have to play a game that is not their own, they ALWAYS play Counter Strike how they want to, whether it be TSM, Navi, EnvyUs or other. Even when losing they're playing their game, this is beyond it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So many knives being unboxed in this thread.


What knives?

:'(


----------



## lolllll117

This VP vs. Fnatic match though...


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The whole EnvyUS team has Man Mode ON. They're on another level right now, at this level no one can stop them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Fnatic > EnVyus > TSM > Fnatic
> 
> EnVyus vs Fnatic Grand final
> 
> nV wont lose to tsm


I wonder if this means we'll finally see a team that can top TSM's new CT side on Dust 2.


----------



## jameyscott

What is happening to Fnatic?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> so i bought a holo capsule, unboxed a holo kennyS
> 
> sold it for £10, bought 6 cases
> 
> 
> 
> sixth knife this year


sold it

bought more keys


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> sold it
> 
> bought more keys


dude, sorry for that but ...... W!F?!


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> sold it
> 
> bought more keys


Gratz..... I hate you







I've opened so many cases and have never gotten a red or knife


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, that's insane, so lucky.


----------



## Fusion Racing

I love

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635486901395296256.

Sad that VP lost that, but fnatic really played well in the last two maps, especially because olofm woke up. Think he only got 5 kills on Mirage, then got 45 on the next two maps.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> EnvyUS vs Fnatic in the finals. You can quote me on that.


Quoted


----------



## iSlayer

Wait...TSM lost to EnvyUs?!


----------



## Swag

Yea, EnvyUs won first map and third map. TSM won second map.


----------



## jameyscott

The Fnatic vs Envy US match makes me feel like I'm watching coordinated silvers with aimbot.


----------



## zymax

Also no luck opening boxes here









And EnVyUs is just on point holy ... This team is on fire


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The Fnatic vs Envy US match makes me feel like I'm watching coordinated silvers with aimbot.


I love watching this, it's some great CS imo


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zymax*
> 
> I love watching this, it's some great CS imo


I think it is too, it's just not the usual pro CS I'm used to.


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I think it is too, it's just not the usual pro CS I'm used to.


True but I don't mind









Envy really should close this map tho, this is bad for my heart


----------



## killuchen

My pick`em was down and I didn't get to pick for the finals


----------



## Swag

OVERTIME BROS!


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> OVERTIME BROS!


I'm hating this


----------



## Sikkamore

Crazy match!


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Crazy match!


Yes it was, Envy should've taken it tho, I do think fnatic will take Cobble but I hope they won't


----------



## eBombzor

nV will take cbbl, I'm sure of it. Last time they played cbbl against fnatic they beat them 16-5 (albeit with their old roster)


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nV will take cbbl, I'm sure of it. Last time they played cbbl against fnatic they beat them 16-5 (albeit with their old roster)


This roster is better so we might see some nice things


----------



## Arizonian

It's been a fun two days watching for sure.


----------



## Swag

The matches this time around has been insane. I've been on my seat for most of the matches, including the quarter finals. I have my favorites, but I think all matches have been superb. Although, the plebs are going crazy on Twitch which makes it more entertaining.


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It's been a fun two days watching for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The matches this time around has been insane. I've been on my seat for most of the matches, including the quarter finals. I have my favorites, but I think all matches have been superb. Although, the plebs are going crazy on Twitch which makes it more entertaining.


It's been a great couple of days for CS fans, just amazing.
My parents asked if everything is alright since I've literally been screaming at my screen


----------



## mutatedknutz

Fnatic looks good here, this half decides. I want fnatic to win though


----------



## PsYcHo29388

GG fnatic, 3rd major trophy for them, one for everyone else.


----------



## Swag

Super happy they won. I bet some skins of mine on them.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zymax*
> 
> Yes it was, Envy should've taken it tho, I do think fnatic will take Cobble but I hope they won't


Agreed 100%. I have family coming over so I had to leave the computer for a second then when I come back it's tied 15-15 

Gratz Fnatic doe! I'm a happy fangay over here :3


----------



## eBombzor

Gotta give it to fnatic. After a tough semis against VP and a tough start against nV, they managed to bring it right back up. They truly are the king of comebacks.

nV have also reached unreal strides with their new rosters. It's a shame they heavily underperformed when it was so crucial.

Overall, I greatly enjoyed this major.


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats Fnatic......









though I don't miss my mine


----------



## Maticb

I didn't bet but I did get the gold pick'en thingy so that's something. (I bought the player capsule and had dennis + flusha so I just bet it all on them lol and dennis got me 6+6 and flusha 8+8 points). I also had luck when I bet on VP vs NIP







I still wish I bet some skins on that but csgolounge isnt even working for me lately.

I don't understand why everyone is booing at fnatic. Can you imagine how Olof must have felt when he came on after a win (and then Taz stepping in). What an immature crowd.

I feel bad for KennyS thought lol. He looked like he was gonna burst into tears on stage.


----------



## MR-e

got 2 cases, 1 cobble and 1 mirage


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO broke records today.

Over 1.2Million viewers

826,676 Concurrent players in-game!


----------



## HPE1000

Decided I wanted to buy a few stickers and steam glitched up and didn't give them to me. It says "We were unable to get information about the current status of the items in this purchase from the game's item server. Try again later if you'd like to see more information about this purchase."

Apparently steam wont refund if you ask for one and a ton of people who get that problem don't seem to get it resolved. I submitted a ticket but who knows where that will go.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO broke records today.
> 
> Over 1.2Million viewers
> 
> 826,676 Concurrent players in-game!


does watching count as "in game"?
That's pretty cool


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> does watching count as "in game"?
> That's pretty cool


Correct. If you have the game open, you're considered in-game.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO broke records today.
> 
> Over 1.2Million viewers
> 
> 826,676 Concurrent players in-game!


Maybe this is when valve will start actually caring about the state the game is in.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct. If you have the game open, you're considered in-game.


ya people make fun of me all the time cuz i have like 6500 hours...and I've had the game for less than 13 months. 90% of people actually think I've been playing that many hours. Makes me laugh every time


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct. If you have the game open, you're considered in-game.
> 
> 
> 
> ya people make fun of me all the time cuz i have like 6500 hours...and I've had the game for less than 13 months. 90% of people actually think I've been playing that many hours. Makes me laugh every time
Click to expand...

That means you have the game open like, 16+ hours a day


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct. If you have the game open, you're considered in-game.
> 
> 
> 
> ya people make fun of me all the time cuz i have like 6500 hours...and I've had the game for less than 13 months. 90% of people actually think I've been playing that many hours. Makes me laugh every time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means you have the game open like, 16+ hours a day
Click to expand...

Idle Servers


----------



## xutnubu

Got this godawful drop


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Idle Servers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Idle Servers


Or I just leave it open all the time hahaha


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Got this godawful drop


Wow, that couldn't be much worse. At least you got a drop though.


----------



## lolllll117

you know what's worse than a bad souvenir drop? not getting a souvenir case at all. i think this is the 3rd major that i watched where i haven't gotten a single drop.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> you know what's worse than a bad souvenir drop? not getting a souvenir case at all. i think this is the 3rd major that i watched where i haven't gotten a single drop.


Yeah lol I watched every game pretty much, got nothing. Neither did my two friends who watched the whole thing. My brother got one though, only worth under 2 bucks though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> you know what's worse than a bad souvenir drop? not getting a souvenir case at all. i think this is the 3rd major that i watched where i haven't gotten a single drop.


Out of the 6 csgo majors I've gotten maybe three souvenir packages. This is watching every single game possible with the exclusion of this one as I only watched two games, just wasn't very motivated to get up early and watch them as I used to.


----------



## Swag

Just wondering, for those of you who has time, do you think I'm hacking?

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-sFNTB-uYpcX-k7CUD-VVqPw-4CZAB

I'm Land of Moose, Canada.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats Fnatic......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though I don't miss my mine


This picture makes the Sensei and the Deathadder look pretty close in size. I use a Deathadder 2013, but when I tried a Sensei, it felt extremely small and also really short. The new SteelSeries.com layout is pretty crappy, they don't even list the specs of anything anymore.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I got a couple of cases for the semis. Decided I would open them this time around. Nothing impressive. A Nova and a five seven contractor.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> you know what's worse than a bad souvenir drop? not getting a souvenir case at all. i think this is the 3rd major that i watched where i haven't gotten a single drop.


Same here, at least the CS was damn good this time (telling the truth, I can't remember they previous ones







)

Decided to pick up some cheap player sig stickers, I'm unsure what to do with them now. I don't like stickers on my "main" guns, as I really like the skins and stickers ruin the look. I might pick up some cheap boring skins like a Glock Night, and stick them on it, as an "alt" skin? I reckon we'll see autograph stickers _everywhere_ now though, to the point where it's cheesy. Which is a shame, as they could have been something really cool (like the souvenir weapons)


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> This picture makes the Sensei and the Deathadder look pretty close in size. I use a Deathadder 2013, but when I tried a Sensei, it felt extremely small and also really short. The new SteelSeries.com layout is pretty crappy, they don't even list the specs of anything anymore.


I don't understand companies that don't list the specs on the website. Zowie does this too. It's like... do you even _want_ me to buy your mouse?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> I don't understand companies that don't list the specs on the website. Zowie does this too. It's like... do you even _want_ me to buy your mouse?


Yeah I don't get it either. SteelSeries site used to list specs for everything, but their new site doesn't even list specs for their mousepads, which is kinda pathetic


----------



## chemicalfan

What kind of specs does a mousemat have? lol


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What kind of specs does a mousemat have? lol


Size, thickness, material, edge material, treatment, best for x sensors. Not compatible with x sensors. And maybe other things.


----------



## chemicalfan

I guess that sort of thing makes a difference? I guess size is an obvious one, because it probably has to physically fit somewhere, but the others...?


----------



## Paradigm84

Thickness in a soft mouse mat will determine how comfortable it is to rest your hand on whilst playing. If the base material is too dense, it might get uncomfortable after a while, too soft and the mouse might not move too well.

The surface material needs to be considered also. Too soft and it will wear down easily, too hard and it might wear away at the mouse feet e.g. like it will do with a metal mouse mat.

Some mouse sensors might not like metal mouse mats or plastic ones, some might work better on those than on soft mousemats etc.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah lol I watched every game pretty much, got nothing. Neither did my two friends who watched the whole thing. My brother got one though, only worth under 2 bucks though.


I missed this entire tournament









Why am I always so busy when these things are going on


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I missed this entire tournament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I always so busy when these things are going on


DW I watched almost all matches and didn't get a drop


----------



## chemicalfan

Yep, I'll have to buy one now


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Decided to pick up some cheap player sig stickers, I'm unsure what to do with them now. I don't like stickers on my "main" guns, as I really like the skins and stickers ruin the look. I might pick up some cheap boring skins like a Glock Night, and stick them on it, as an "alt" skin? I reckon we'll see autograph stickers _everywhere_ now though, to the point where it's cheesy. Which is a shame, as they could have been something really cool (like the souvenir weapons)


yeah hopefully the market isn't too flooded. I bought a bunch of fnatic stickers for $.25 in hopes that they will eventually rise to around $1.50 like the last major's fnatic stickers did









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What kind of specs does a mousemat have? lol


----------



## Swag

For myself, I use a hard-type mousepad by Razer. The model name I believe is the Manticor. For my mouse, I've been using a DeathAdder on and off. I started with the DeathAdder and ended with the DeathAdder. I was using a Corsair mouse and a Logitech mouse when I first played with dmasteR. After a few talks with him, he convinced me the DeathAdder was a great mouse and I haven't looked back since. I've owned like 4 DeathAdders and none of them have broke from their own volition. The only one that actually broke was one I threw at a wall for missing a basic AWP shot on an AFK.









For Canadians, I'd recommend not buying the products yet. I'm not sure about other provinces, but the DeathAdder in Calgary has nearly doubled in price. I bought my most recent DeathAdder near end of last year for $45 at MemoryExpress, and now it's $80+ there.

Razer Manticor
Razer DeathAdder Chroma

I knitted a little 2 minute video of my gameplay from last night. I picked out the most insane shots / plays I was able to do. I'm not the best player in the world, but I really want to get better. If any of y'all have any more recommendations to my gameplay/gamesense, backseat gaming to me is 100% accepted. If not for dmasteR, my AWP sense would be awful. I learned how to creep around corners and play angles with the AWP by watching him in a game before (last year, I believe)!

Maximum video resolution I could do was 720p because 1080p wasn't working well with OBS.












EDIT: Gameplay was on my smurf so it is SMFC/LEM level. There were some LEMs there so either deranking or they're ranking.


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For myself, I use a hard-type mousepad by Razer. The model name I believe is the Manticor. For my mouse, I've been using a DeathAdder on and off. I started with the DeathAdder and ended with the DeathAdder. I was using a Corsair mouse and a Logitech mouse when I first played with dmasteR. After a few talks with him, he convinced me the DeathAdder was a great mouse and I haven't looked back since. I've owned like 4 DeathAdders and none of them have broke from their own volition. The only one that actually broke was one I threw at a wall for missing a basic AWP shot on an AFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Canadians, I'd recommend not buying the products yet. I'm not sure about other provinces, but the DeathAdder in Calgary has nearly doubled in price. I bought my most recent DeathAdder near end of last year for $45 at MemoryExpress, and now it's $80+ there.
> 
> Razer Manticor
> Razer DeathAdder Chroma
> 
> I knitted a little 2 minute video of my gameplay from last night. I picked out the most insane shots / plays I was able to do. I'm not the best player in the world, but I really want to get better. If any of y'all have any more recommendations to my gameplay/gamesense, backseat gaming to me is 100% accepted. If not for dmasteR, my AWP sense would be awful. I learned how to creep around corners and play angles with the AWP by watching him in a game before (last year, I believe)!
> 
> Maximum video resolution I could do was 720p because 1080p wasn't working well with OBS.


Couple of nice shots there









I use the Razer Goliathus speed edition iirc, pretty happy with it although I think I'll look into a bigger Steelseries Qck since those are all black without the decal


----------



## Swag

Thanks.









What size of that mouse pad do you use? I wanted to get the Extra-Large one but wasn't sure if they're good.


----------



## zymax

No idea, small or medium something like that, I should get a large. Maybe I'll pickup an extra large just because it looks cool


----------



## MR-e

@swag, work on crosshair placement. for example, when you were in stairs coming up towards the balloon area, your crosshair was looking at the stairs. adjust as if there was going to be someone at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> @swag, work on crosshair placement. for example, when you were in stairs coming up towards the balloon area, your crosshair was looking at the stairs. adjust as if there was going to be someone at the top of the stairs.


Got it, thanks! I have a hard time when I'm going up/down ladders and stairs because they could be at different angles so their head would be hard to pre aim at. Doesn't help that overpass is normally not in my map selection but I was bored.


----------



## DizzlePro

If valve are revamping de_nuke then will they replace it with one of the current maps or will they have 8 maps?

train - just added
cache - added 2014
overpass - added 2014
cobblestone - added 2014
mirage - was revamped in 2013

which leaves

inferno
dust2


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> If valve are revamping de_nuke then will they replace it with one of the current maps or will they have 8 maps?
> 
> train - just added
> cache - added 2014
> overpass - added 2014
> cobblestone - added 2014
> mirage - was revamped in 2013
> 
> which leaves
> 
> inferno
> dust2


Nuke was awful. They definitely need to fix that map 100%. I think the current lineup is good.


----------



## pez

Valve should remove Dust2 just for the lulz to see what kinda uproar it causes and just be like "HA! fooled ya!" Add salt to the wound and say Nuke will replace it officially. The salty tearsss.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Valve should remove Dust2 just for the lulz to see what kinda uproar it causes and just be like "HA! fooled ya!" Add salt to the wound and say Nuke will replace it officially. The salty tearsss.


I'd probably pick up my PC and toss it out the window. That'd be awful. Nuke was so boring to watch and play.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Valve should remove Dust2 just for the lulz to see what kinda uproar it causes and just be like "HA! fooled ya!" Add salt to the wound and say Nuke will replace it officially. The salty tearsss.


To be fair, I think Inferno and Dust2 could get a visual upgrade. So either would be fine with me. Most top teams seem to not care for Dust2 anyways.

Nuke's visual update has to be close. If it doesn't get replaced this week, I assume it will come with the next Operation!


----------



## TheYonderGod

-cobble +nuke pls


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> -cobble +nuke pls


What?! Cobble is sweet


----------



## tristanbear

Had a nice game last night! Top fragged 26-10 for my 5th win! Half way to getting my rank!









steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-b63Ei-UVbbs-LM6YW-Z3Sek-mtLMB




The people I played against were all around Gold Nova Master and Master Guardian 1

Edit: after re watching I really need to working on not crouching and spraying, it gets me killed a few times.


----------



## chemicalfan

Just wanna chime in to speak up for Nuke. I love that map, it was my favourite map. I even loved starting T side, as every round win felt like you'd won the whole thing, felt like a real mission, like the underdog winning. I think it's only the CT rotates on the retake that mess the map up, and the fact you can't easily flash outside from T spawn area (that I'm aware of), making it harder to push vs AWPer there (that said, I love AWPing outside CT side







)


----------



## IXcrispyXI

This poor guy on csgo aus/nz facebook page got a weapons case 1 unboxed and this happened to him even makes me want to cry a little


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just wanna chime in to speak up for Nuke. I love that map, it was my favourite map. I even loved starting T side, as every round win felt like you'd won the whole thing, felt like a real mission, like the underdog winning. I think it's only the CT rotates on the retake that mess the map up, and the fact you can't easily flash outside from T spawn area (that I'm aware of), making it harder to push vs AWPer there (that said, I love AWPing outside CT side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I know right, last time I played Nuke we had a bad CT side and were down by 9-4 on the half but managed to comeback T side and win it! It's such a great feeling.


----------



## MR-e

someone on reddit just posted what they think is the first souvenir dragon lore fn - jw signed @[email protected]


----------



## Swag

I agree, cobble is a nice map. It's a fun, engaging map.

Nice few highlights! If you want to kick the habit of crouching everytime, just unbind it and play in an aim map for a long time. It'll happen less times, and then keep doing it until you get rid of the habit. To be honest, I don't crouch much. Walking is better in most occasions and I only use crouching to get a tactical advantage in position like trying to hide from an awp or hiding behind object.


----------



## MR-e

if you're crouching a lot to hide, consider your player model and the angle. a lot of times, you will be wider and your side will stick out.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> if you're crouching a lot to hide, consider your player model and the angle. a lot of times, you will be wider and your side will stick out.


Yea, most of the time now though, I play on my smurf so I just run around and have fun.







Makes the game a whole lot more interesting than getting mad when someone pulls off a crazy shot.


----------



## dezahp

Crouching is ridiculous in this game. Doing it all the time is stupid but the crouching mechanics are just stupid too. Crouching during mid spray has no real penalty and crouch strafing spraying is insanely accurate. That's why you often see many higher level players crouching during mid spray because it doesn't penalize you, is still super accurate, and forces the enemy to adjust their aim/spray. I will often out aim/spray someone in certain situations whenever I decide to crouch strafe while spraying because it is insanely accurate and the enemy has to constantly adjust to my movement. Try awping while crouch strafing, still insanely accurate. Pretty stupid. Of course crouching ALL the time is stupid because you'll put yourself in situations where you're a still or slow moving target.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Crouching is ridiculous in this game. Doing it all the time is stupid but the crouching mechanics are just stupid too. Crouching during mid spray has no real penalty and crouch strafing spraying is insanely accurate. That's why you often see many higher level players crouching during mid spray because it doesn't penalize you, is still super accurate, and forces the enemy to adjust their aim/spray. I will often out aim/spray someone in certain situations whenever I decide to crouch strafe while spraying because it is insanely accurate and the enemy has to constantly adjust to my movement. Try awping while crouch strafing, still insanely accurate. Pretty stupid. Of course crouching ALL the time is stupid because you'll put yourself in situations where you're a still or slow moving target.


Very well said. Most people don't want CSGO to be 1.6 but I think the penalty for crouching mid spray and moving in general should be upped for rifles. I went on fragshack the other day and everyone I killed and was killed by either A. Crouched before spraying or B. Crouched mid-spray. It feels like such a cheap tactic and partly the reason I don't enjoy playing anymore. If I go anywhere else to play DM, I encounter people who appear to have no experience with CS but move around and headshot people with the AK without even coming to a full stop 80% of the time.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It feels like such a cheap tactic.


Crouching to me in this game is just so insanely cheesy. Of course this is my opinion. I am a 1.6 player and I miss the mechanics of 1.6 shooting and movement. To me, it was better in both areas. If I could have the game with CSGO graphics, complexity of smokes and flashes, etc along with 1.6 shooting and movement mechanics then I would love it so much more.


----------



## lolllll117

let's see how long it takes for valve to fix this one. i think the video went up about 4 hours ago.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> To be fair, I think Inferno and Dust2 could get a visual upgrade. So either would be fine with me. Most top teams seem to not care for Dust2 anyways.
> 
> Nuke's visual update has to be close. If it doesn't get replaced this week, I assume it will come with the next Operation!


TSM certainly seems to.

CSGO as a whole could do with visual updates on top of a newer engine. Source breathes with its mouth open. It hasn't exactly aged well. Not poorly, but every so often it goes Alzheimer's on us. And not wasn't spritely to begin with and sure as hell isn't now it can only manage a slow walking pace.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's see how long it takes for valve to fix this one. i think the video went up about 4 hours ago.


Three days later...


----------



## lolllll117

Last time sparkles posted a video on a game breaking glitch, it was fixed only a few hours after the video came out. so i guess we will have to see...


----------



## iSlayer

They'll probably be quick but I want to be salty because Valve pretty heavily neglects CSGO.

Hitbox fix coming any decade now!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> They'll probably be quick but I want to be salty because Valve pretty heavily neglects CSGO.
> 
> Hitbox fix coming any decade now!


Probably stated a few times already, but the hitbox issue isnt a simple fix. Especially considering its a issue when people jump vertically and hit a certain height, on ladders, and planting. Otherwise the hitboxes are on point. I assume some of it is also tied to the netcode, client sided readings vs server sided readings. I know for sure the jumping one is a client vs server sided reading issue.

Take a look at other developers if you want to see a game heavily neglected (BF4).

For such a small team for CS:GO, I think they're doing an alright job. Could things be fixed quicker? Sure, but that also requires more people to work on the game. Employees seem to be more interested in working on DOTA2 at Valve instead of GO.

Edit:
http://steamcommunity.com/games/CSGO/announcements/detail/47640092547782674

For those interested in creating skins!


----------



## iSlayer

I'm aware the hitbox fix isn't simple nor fast. That's particularly WHY I go hard on Volvo for it. It means they failed to properly DESIGN.

It'd be better if it was mere neglect, not just incompetence.

I have fairly high standards. Knowing EA I would hang them for BF4, as I have many devs prior. Volvo has done comparably better, but they've also fallen farther. I don't want to dwell on this though, it'll leave someone salty or just disengaged when we should be happy, the recent major was hella awesome.

Shame about KennyS man. He just be broken up about his performance, I sure sympathize









He has been trying his absolute god damn hardest, carrying a team himself in a way unmatched since Neo, and he finally has a good, stable, solid team and makes it to the Grand Finals of a major and can't deliver.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> *I'm aware the hitbox fix isn't simple nor fast. That's particularly WHY I go hard on Volvo for it. It means they failed to properly DESIGN.*
> 
> It'd be better if it was mere neglect, not just incompetence.
> 
> I have fairly high standards. Knowing EA I would hang them for BF4, as I have many devs prior. Volvo has done comparably better, but they've also fallen farther. I don't want to dwell on this though, it'll leave someone salty or just disengaged when we should be happy, the recent major was hella awesome.
> 
> Shame about KennyS man. He just be broken up about his performance, I sure sympathize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been trying his absolute god damn hardest, carrying a team himself in a way unmatched since Neo, and he finally has a good, stable, solid team and makes it to the Grand Finals of a major and can't deliver.


Makes more sense in that context! I'm wondering if this was always a issue, or just a issue on the Alien Swarm/CS:GO branch of the Source engine. I don't think I remember it being a issue in Source/TF2, so I'm wondering if something went wrong when they redid the netcode to support different intervals than previous Source engines. 128, 64, 32 vs 33,66 and even old Source engine that used 100,66 tick.

I think KennyS performance had a lot to do with the fact that he's never been that far in the tournament. Nerves/Stress probably got to him considering this is the first time I think he's ever even got out of group stage (I think that's right?).


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Edit:
> http://steamcommunity.com/games/CSGO/announcements/detail/47640092547782674
> 
> For those interested in creating skins!


useful, thanks


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Makes more sense in that context! I'm wondering if this was always a issue, or just a issue on the Alien Swarm/CS:GO branch of the Source engine. I don't think I remember it being a issue in Source/TF2, so I'm wondering if something went wrong when they redid the netcode to support different intervals than previous Source engines. 128, 64, 32 vs 33,66 and even old Source engine that used 100,66 tick.
> 
> I think KennyS performance had a lot to do with the fact that he's never been that far in the tournament. Nerves/Stress probably got to him considering this is the first time I think he's ever even got out of group stage (I think that's right?).


I don't honestly know and I don't remember any odd hitbox issues with TF2 or Source for that matter (though the physics in TF2 drink draino, watching pros in matches drop rocket jumps should not take place with that frequency, these aren't player screwups). The funny thing is I coulda sworn jumping scouts existed in CSS. I know in CSS running shots with the scout were the status quo.

Source has always been rough around the edges but at its core very solid. CSS with 100 tic servers was really nice, CSGO suffers for sure with 64 but at 128 the game really does have great hitreg. It and idTech (3+) are the only engines that have stood the test of time in netcode, which says great things about the engineers of Valve and id. Well, I do forget Unreal. Though Epic deserves it for how they've tossed aside UT for Gears of Sleep.

Poor KennyS though, I really hope he gets the support he needs, some love and respect from his teammates and can bounce back. It really hurt me to see him cry. It was heartbreaking.

"Show me a hero, and I'll write you a tragedy." ― F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## HPE1000

My pro awp XD


----------



## jon666

Fixing the hit boxes. I chuckle every time I hear that for any game. I'm just trying to imagine what the first person was doing to find that spawn glitch. My assumption is a BSOD, quick reboot, keyboard mashing until back into match followed by more keyboard mashing, then confusion on next round.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Video title says fixed now.


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/08/12365/
Quote:


> CS:GO fans had the opportunity to directly support their favorite teams and players and their response was unprecedented: *thanks to crowd-funding with event stickers, the players and organizations received a total of over $4.2 million!*


----------



## chemicalfan

I can't get my head round that, even though I myself blew over £5 on stickers.

How do marketplace sticker sales work out? Do the orgs still get a cut (from Steam's profit), or is it solely on those sold via the game client?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I can't get my head round that, even though I myself blew over £5 on stickers.
> 
> How do marketplace sticker sales work out? Do the orgs still get a cut (from Steam's profit), or is it solely on those sold via the game client?


Only the ones sold via Game Client. As Valve gives them a nice check for the stickers when they send the Prize money.


----------



## chemicalfan

Ah, then I only gave £3.60 towards the orgs (so, £1.80 after Valve's cut). It'll be different next time though, gonna rinse my Steam balance on the final day!

Ugh, DHW is SO far away


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Edit:
> http://steamcommunity.com/games/CSGO/announcements/detail/47640092547782674
> 
> For those interested in creating skins!


A covert GS3G1? Interesting, hope it isn't ugly like all the other skins for that weapon.

I'd rather see a new Covert M4A4 than M4A1-S though, most of the Covert M4A4 skins are terrible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My pro awp XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice.









I like how Valve are putting some of the nicer skins in lower rarity brackets e.g. Sun in Leo, Icarus Fell, Evil Daimyo etc.

Also, decided I'm going to sell the Deagle collection when it's complete to fund getting a second knife again.


----------



## chemicalfan

Question about that mission that is about getting kills with "unique weapons" - are they talking unique per match (like, Arms Race-style), or do they mean unique skins across many games? As in, get 100 kills, each with a different skin??


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A covert GS3G1? Interesting, hope it isn't ugly like all the other skins for that weapon.
> 
> I'd rather see a new Covert M4A4 than M4A1-S though, most of the Covert M4A4 skins are terrible.
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how Valve are putting some of the nicer skins in lower rarity brackets e.g. Sun in Leo, Icarus Fell, Evil Daimyo etc.
> 
> Also, decided I'm going to sell the Deagle collection when it's complete to fund getting a second knife again.


It's pretty nice. I wanted a Man o War more though, but after going through 8 pages of the steam market looking for one with a good float value I just gave up. They are all so torn up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question about that mission that is about getting kills with "unique weapons" - are they talking unique per match (like, Arms Race-style), or do they mean unique skins across many games? As in, get 100 kills, each with a different skin??


So you play and just get a kill with a different gun per game. So if you get a kill with an M4A4, you cant get a kill with another for the rest of the game. I don't think picking up a different M4 from someone else with a different skin will count. I just did that mission not too long ago but I didnt try that hard to see if different skins counted as different gun.

It resets after every match so you have plenty of guns to work with. Start with good pistol, then move to SMGS, then rifles, then snipers, etc.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's pretty nice. I wanted a Man o War more though, but after going through 8 pages of the steam market looking for one with a good float value I just gave up. They are all so torn up.


Look on Reddit?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So you play and just get a kill with a different gun per game. So if you get a kill with an M4A4, you cant get a kill with another for the rest of the game. I don't think picking up a different M4 from someone else with a different skin will count. I just did that mission not too long ago but I didnt try that hard to see if different skins counted as different gun.
> 
> It resets after every match so you have plenty of guns to work with. Start with good pistol, then move to SMGS, then rifles, then snipers, etc.


Ah, I'd been worrying that I'd have to go skin shopping for cheap, crap skins just to get the mission done (not to mention that I'd have to get kills with dualies and the like). If it resets each match, I'm happy to grind it


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd probably pick up my PC and toss it out the window. That'd be awful. Nuke was so boring to watch and play.


Lol. I actually don't mind Nuke







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> To be fair, I think Inferno and Dust2 could get a visual upgrade. So either would be fine with me. Most top teams seem to not care for Dust2 anyways.
> 
> Nuke's visual update has to be close. If it doesn't get replaced this week, I assume it will come with the next Operation!


Yeah, I agree. Dust2 could use some nice visuals. It's been changed at least once that I know of during go. And I actually enjoy watching pro matches on Dust2. They may not like it, but I've seen it stem some interesting and unconventional play happen .


----------



## iSlayer

If you haven't seen TSM on Dust2 you haven't lived. They have that map cracked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My pro awp XD


JW good, but not best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/08/12365/


Yooooo we did it Reddit!


----------



## pez

My favorite is still the grueling Dust2 match b/w NiP and EnvyUS from a few months back that went on for a couple hours. But yeah, I like watching the matches after they've been commentated







.


----------



## Maticb

Can someone explain to me why people are selling and BUYING keys for 2,5€ when you can get them from steam for 2.19€? Are some really so dumb to buy that?


----------



## iSlayer

I linked ddk's analysis of TSM's dust2 a few pages back, highly recommend giving it a watch.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Look on Reddit?


I had considered it. Just not good enough of a skin to put too much effort into.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> JW good, but not best


I really should name it that.


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I linked ddk's analysis of data lTSM's dust2 a few pages back, highly recommend giving it a watch.


Great video, this is a great way of playing Dust2

I linked it for the ppl that don't want to search


----------



## Tagkaman

Looking back, Na'vi really had a hard time at cologne. How can you say a team is trash when they get crushed by a team that crushes everyone?


----------



## jon666

Going to LANcouver. Ought to be interesting. Friend from way back is getting a team together. Just gotta get that passport...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

vp and c9 are coming to aus i hope i get a chance to get some of their skill off them







got a holo 2014 VP sticker on my ST ak 47 case hardened MW was on the gun when i bought it


----------



## tristanbear

Nothing ever happens here in Missouri


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Nothing ever happens here in Missouri


That's how it feels here in Oregon as well.


----------



## iSlayer

IL has nothing ever happen. Last time I remember something relevant happening was like, MLG Chicago. Halo 2 was still being played back then...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> IL has nothing ever happen. Last time I remember something relevant happening was like, MLG Chicago. Halo 2 was still being played back then...


There was a fairly local LAN in Chicago at Ignite LAN center. Once before their new location and once after. It's unfortunate the Ignite LAN center setup is absolutely terrible for FPS.

Intel hosted a few LAN's in Illinois that I went to back in 2006-2008. Nothing spectacular, but prizes were incredible!


----------



## iSlayer

Chicago actually has LAN centers?!

http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/news/welcome-to-mlg-chicago








tfw I missed it and there'll never be another, let alone one i'd want to go to...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Chicago actually has LAN centers?!
> 
> http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/news/welcome-to-mlg-chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfw I missed it and there'll never be another, let alone one i'd want to go to...


Yep!

http://www.ignitegaming.com/

They've been around for a long time now in fact. They host a few League/DOTA2 tournaments normally.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Where I'm from (SC), 95% of the population has never heard of playing video games on actual computers, so I would imagine there has never been any LANs hosted here either.


----------



## iSlayer

You should probably start by explaining to South Carolina that slavery is illegal and phones exist.

Keepo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636569163411103744Yiss


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Where I'm from (SC), 95% of the population has never heard of playing video games on actual computers, so I would imagine there has never been any LANs hosted here either.


Never heard of Gamefrog LAN Center?!


----------



## semencmoz

two cents to active duty map pool discussion, what's up with DE_SEASON? is there posibility to not -map +nuke, but +nuke +season?
if not, then personally I dont have candidate for visual and/or balance revamp of any map in the mappool. even tho i agree with adren on inferno, i wouldn't say that slight changes of banana or graveyard require map to be taken out of active duty. and dust 2... well imo dust 2 and mirageboth looks cheap and too simplistic, but i'd say that if dust or mirage will be taken off active duty, valve woffices will be blocked and burned.


----------



## pnoozi

de_inferno (and some other maps like de_cache forklift) have visibility, shootability and spacing issues that should be addressed. I can't wait to get back on de_nuke. I wish Valve would focus on shoring up the game's features and performance though (Source 2 pls gabe). CS:GO Reborn!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> two cents to active duty map pool discussion, what's up with DE_SEASON? is there posibility to not -map +nuke, but +nuke +season?
> if not, then personally I dont have candidate for visual and/or balance revamp of any map in the mappool. even tho i agree with adren on inferno, i wouldn't say that slight changes of banana or graveyard require map to be taken out of active duty. and dust 2... well imo dust 2 and mirageboth looks cheap and too simplistic, but i'd say that if dust or mirage will be taken off active duty, valve woffices will be blocked and burned.


I really agree with this, I think 9 in the map pool would be perfect, especially as they are the 9 best maps (one way or another). It's a bit bogus that we only ever get the best 7 of 9. I know it used to be less than that, but there's nothing to say it can be more than that either.

I'm nervous of changes to de_inferno, I personally consider it the most balanced map, giving the closest games. I'd always be worried about changes that would upset this. Making the map less claustrophobic would certainly affect this, as firefights and smokes/flashes would all change, not to mention that I think you'd destroy the character of the map. All the other maps are pretty open, it's nice to have a tighter map, especially considering the quality of the matches there. Personally (at Silver Elite....), I don't have a problem with Banana, and while Graveyard is annoying, from what I gather it's always been like that since the 1.6 days. Maybe it is OP that you can constantly smoke banana from anywhere on the map, but pro teams should realise that burning smokes doing that restricts their ability to defend A (should favour teams like NaVi & Hellraisers who don't mind waiting around). Besides, I don't think widening banana is the solution, I think tweaking the skyboxes or putting a covering over it (or tall buildings at certain angles) is a better idea.


----------



## LDV617

I think de_season has wayyyy to many problems. It should not be played on a major stage anytime soon.

However I do think Thorin's view on the map pool is correct and there should be ~3 CT / ~3 T / ~3 Neutral maps to pick from. I think 7-9 is the perfect number for balancing.

If there is one map that I think should be added, it's definitely de_tuscan. That map is so much fun, it plays so well for a map that gets so little attention.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> de_inferno (and some other maps like de_cache forklift) have visibility, shootability and spacing issues that should be addressed. I can't wait to get back on de_nuke. I wish Valve would focus on shoring up the game's features and performance though (Source 2 pls gabe). CS:GO Reborn!


Forklift has already been fixed. Valve didn't update Cache simply because of the Major that was coming up. Expect it in the next update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I really agree with this, I think 9 in the map pool would be perfect, especially as they are the 9 best maps (one way or another). It's a bit bogus that we only ever get the best 7 of 9. I know it used to be less than that, but there's nothing to say it can be more than that either.
> 
> I'm nervous of changes to de_inferno, I personally consider it the most balanced map, giving the closest games. I'd always be worried about changes that would upset this. Making the map less claustrophobic would certainly affect this, as firefights and smokes/flashes would all change, not to mention that I think you'd destroy the character of the map. All the other maps are pretty open, it's nice to have a tighter map, especially considering the quality of the matches there. Personally (at Silver Elite....), I don't have a problem with Banana, and while Graveyard is annoying, from what I gather it's always been like that since the 1.6 days. Maybe it is OP that you can constantly smoke banana from anywhere on the map, but pro teams should realise that burning smokes doing that restricts their ability to defend A (should favour teams like NaVi & Hellraisers who don't mind waiting around). Besides, I don't think widening banana is the solution, I think tweaking the skyboxes or putting a covering over it (or tall buildings at certain angles) is a better idea.


Graveyard was very different in 1.6. In fact, Inferno in general was very different in 1.6.

Widening banana is a good thing, at it's current state, it doesn't take very much skill to spray down banana simply because it's not wide enough.

I've expressed my thoughts on Season quite a few times in this thread, I honestly don't think the map is that good for competitive play.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Where I'm from (SC), 95% of the population has never heard of playing video games on actual computers, so I would imagine there has never been any LANs hosted here either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> You should probably start by explaining to South Carolina that slavery is illegal and phones exist.
> 
> Keepo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636569163411103744Yiss


I lived less than a mile from the SC border for 18 years of my life and I can confirm this statement is accurate. You can include at least 5% of NC in there, too.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Where I'm from (SC), 95% of the population has never heard of playing video games on actual computers, so I would imagine there has never been any LANs hosted here either.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Gamefrog LAN Center?!
Click to expand...

Seems like that is located in NC, not SC.


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636912030604238852
Quote:


> Crawled CS:GO leaderboards today, and got 7.8mil accounts out of it. Out of these, 877k have bans on their accounts. That's 11.2% banned.


That included ANY VAC bans from ANY game. Still a crazy figure!


----------



## mutatedknutz

Does cs go ranking start from the first game i play? or from the first competitive game i play?
And are there any settings for ultra graphic settings?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Does cs go ranking start from the first game i play? or from the first competitive game i play?
> And are there any settings for ultra graphic settings?


Rank is based solely on your competitive game performance.


----------



## HPE1000

It's kinda funny. I have been reverse smurfing recently. The majors got a friend hyped to start playing csgo more (he only had like 12 hours played before then) and so I convinced him to get into comp. We have been doing our first 10 placement games and we are now playing LEs and LEMs and I am top fragging by a lot every game and being called a hacker and smurf (only have prob 15 hours on that account) and my friend is also flamed because of his low hours and lack of rank. Thing is, I just hit MGE on my main account yesterday, so its almost better (for everyone else) for me to use that other account whenever I can't 4-5 man.

And to be clear, he isnt bottom fragging or anything, not being carried at all. He has been learning fast, and I have been coaching him on the economy of the game (which is kinda the hardest part to figure out for beginners). He plays in the top 3-5 players in each game.

I did feel bad because of our first game on placement though, we were playing against gold nova 1s and 2s. I wasn't even trying and I went like 35 and 4 or something and we 16-0'd them.


----------



## el gappo

Am at i55 right now. Have Reason gaming on the other side of the table, dignitas are here, EZ-Skinz, saw Black DDK earlier. Games should start soon (Delays)

EZ win lads.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Does cs go ranking start from the first game i play? or from the first competitive game i play?
> And are there any settings for ultra graphic settings?


While the settings are somewhat there (high and very high), CS:GO is not the type of game where you max all settings and sit there looking at the ever expanding scenery. Most people who take this game seriously will tell you to dumb down all settings except: effect details (high) and texture filtering (16x), no msaa, no fxaa to keep frames as high as possible. details and 16x af help draw distance so you can see your enemy at longer ranges. this is all to reduce input lag, fps dips etc.


----------



## jon666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Am at i55 right now. Have Reason gaming on the other side of the table, dignitas are here, EZ-Skinz, saw Black DDK earlier. Games should start soon (Delays)
> 
> EZ win lads.


They streaming all day?
Never mind caught the last half of the last game.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Okay guys i have one more question.
When i play cs with vsync it gives massive input delay. So i turned it off and i used to cap fps to 75 but there was bad screen tearing.
But now i dont cap fps and i get around 180 fps on average with all maxed at 1440p. But i dont really notice any screen tearing, just some times which slips away from my eye too.
So should i keep it this way? Or there is some better way? would capping fps to 150(75x2) be good?
Dont want to stress my gpu so much.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Okay guys i have one more question.
> When i play cs with vsync it gives massive input delay. So i turned it off and i used to cap fps to 75 but there was bad screen tearing.
> But now i dont cap fps and i get around 180 fps on average with all maxed at 1440p. But i dont really notice any screen tearing, just some times which slips away from my eye too.
> So should i keep it this way? Or there is some better way? would capping fps to 150(75x2) be good?
> Dont want to stress my gpu so much.


Go max FPS and keep an on eye temps. Higher FPS = less input lag.


----------



## Maticb

I never understood any screen tearing posts, I have only once ever noticed it and that was when running 3Dmark Firestrike on Crossfire having one card clocked at 900MHz and one throttling to 600MHz.

I always just keep the motto; more FPS = better.

And I dare even say that while yes "our eyes can't see it" and "the display can't show over 60/120/144Hz" there is still a huge difference in almost every game (at least FPS).

I have never once used vsync in any game unless it was forced on me.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The reason why you had screen tearing is you had your refresh rate set to a weird number. Even multiples work better if you need to have any kind of cap on. I don't like having my room turned into a dry sauna when playing, so I cap to 180FPS myself.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The reason why you had screen tearing is you had your refresh rate set to a weird number. Even multiples work better if you need to have any kind of cap on. I don't like having my room turned into a dry sauna when playing, so I cap to 180FPS myself.


With your setup, I'd cap @ 300, I think it results in much smoother game play


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The reason why you had screen tearing is you had your refresh rate set to a weird number. Even multiples work better if you need to have any kind of cap on. I don't like having my room turned into a dry sauna when playing, so I cap to 180FPS myself.
> 
> 
> 
> With your setup, I'd cap @ 300, I think it results in much smoother game play
Click to expand...

I can hold 300FPs easily aside from a few instances, but it makes my room extremely hot. It already gets nice and toasty at 180. Come winter though, I might unlock and do some tests with GPU overclocking...


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I can hold 300FPs easily aside from a few instances, but it makes my room extremely hot. It already gets nice and toasty at 180. Come winter though, I might unlock and do some tests with GPU overclocking...


Lol Its always hot in India, so room becomes a steam bath when my ac is off :O


----------



## Swag

Got an old account I recently found up to SMFC this morning! Now, need CSGO to go on a really good summer sale like before so I can get new accounts.







I hated how the cheapest it got this summer sale was 50% off when before it would hit 75% or even 90% off.


----------



## MR-e

game is too popular now, i don't think we'll see those levels of discounts again.


----------



## Kyal

horrible idea for it to go onsale for above 50% again tbh, way too many cheaters


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> horrible idea for it to go onsale for above 50% again tbh, way too many cheaters


Takes sooo long to get to level 3 without the Op pass. Its not even worth buying a smurf lol.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Takes sooo long to get to level 3 without the Op pass. Its not even worth buying a smurf lol.


have experienced multiple cheaters(aim assistance) in casual trying to get rank 3, really doesn't stop them


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> have experienced multiple cheaters(aim assistance) in casual trying to get rank 3, really doesn't stop them


So people in cs go cheat too?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> So people in cs go cheat too?


People cheat in every game. CS isn't a exception.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> have experienced multiple cheaters(aim assistance) in casual trying to get rank 3, really doesn't stop them
> 
> 
> 
> So people in cs go cheat too?
Click to expand...

The higher rank you get in CS, the more cheaters you will run into.
many of us here have been in matches with multiple cheaters on the other team. some of them have been quite hilariously banned mid-game.


----------



## tehmaggot

I can't believe this just happened...

I was playing on my alt account with a friend and we ended up in a lobby with two upset people on our team. They start trying to throw the game. My friend and I carry so hard *that we still won*. I've never seen people so bad at trying to lose.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> have experienced multiple cheaters(aim assistance) in casual trying to get rank 3, really doesn't stop them
> 
> 
> 
> So people in cs go cheat too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The higher rank you get in CS, the more cheaters you will run into.
> many of us here have been in matches with multiple cheaters on the other team. some of them have been quite hilariously banned mid-game.
Click to expand...

I felt like I run into more cheaters in DMG/LE/LEM vs in SMFC/GE rank. Or the ones that reach the rank and aren't banned yet are good at hiding their cheats that it looks legit so you don't really feel like you got played. You just feel like you were bested by a better player than yourself. Kind of the reason what keeps me playing the game is that I always want to keep getting better. I've been focusing on getting better on my pistols because my pistol game is pretty trash!

And yes, cheaters are definitely apparent in this game. There are quite a few cheaters, however, with the more frequent ban waves, the ranks are a bit skewed off to what you will hear in the past. Like DMG before would be LE/LEM right now. It's kind of weird, but because a lot of hackers got banned and people started playing against other legit/closet players, they started moving up in the ranks fairly quickly.

If you ever run into a hacker or think they're hacking, never accuse them of hacking. Just report and let it be. In addition, don't go flaming your teammates for dying. If the person really is hacking, then there is nothing they could do. However, accusing someone of hacking normally just results in the hacker being a bit more blatant and result in a sure loss. I've seen an entire team get banned mid-game. This was a while back, but it's quite funny when you see that VAC ban notification.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I felt like I run into more cheaters in DMG/LE/LEM vs in SMFC/GE rank. Or the ones that reach the rank and aren't banned yet are good at hiding their cheats that it looks legit so you don't really feel like you got played. You just feel like you were bested by a better player than yourself. Kind of the reason what keeps me playing the game is that I always want to keep getting better. I've been focusing on getting better on my pistols because my pistol game is pretty trash!
> 
> And yes, cheaters are definitely apparent in this game. There are quite a few cheaters, however, with the more frequent ban waves, the ranks are a bit skewed off to what you will hear in the past. Like DMG before would be LE/LEM right now. It's kind of weird, but because a lot of hackers got banned and people started playing against other legit/closet players, they started moving up in the ranks fairly quickly.
> 
> *If you ever run into a hacker or think they're hacking, never accuse them of hacking.* Just report and let it be. In addition, don't go flaming your teammates for dying. If the person really is hacking, then there is nothing they could do. *However, accusing someone of hacking normally just results in the hacker being a bit more blatant and result in a sure loss.* I've seen an entire team get banned mid-game. This was a while back, but it's quite funny when you see that VAC ban notification.


You want the cheater to be as blatant as possible. Makes it easier for those who watch overwatch. The more blatant they are, the quicker they get banned.

The guy is a cheater, and nothing more than a cheater. He isn't hacking anything :]


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I felt like I run into more cheaters in DMG/LE/LEM vs in SMFC/GE rank. Or the ones that reach the rank and aren't banned yet are good at hiding their cheats that it looks legit so you don't really feel like you got played. You just feel like you were bested by a better player than yourself. Kind of the reason what keeps me playing the game is that I always want to keep getting better. I've been focusing on getting better on my pistols because my pistol game is pretty trash!
> 
> And yes, cheaters are definitely apparent in this game. There are quite a few cheaters, however, with the more frequent ban waves, the ranks are a bit skewed off to what you will hear in the past. Like DMG before would be LE/LEM right now. It's kind of weird, but because a lot of hackers got banned and people started playing against other legit/closet players, they started moving up in the ranks fairly quickly.
> 
> *If you ever run into a hacker or think they're hacking, never accuse them of hacking.* Just report and let it be. In addition, don't go flaming your teammates for dying. If the person really is hacking, then there is nothing they could do. *However, accusing someone of hacking normally just results in the hacker being a bit more blatant and result in a sure loss.* I've seen an entire team get banned mid-game. This was a while back, but it's quite funny when you see that VAC ban notification.
> 
> 
> 
> You want the cheater to be as blatant as possible. Makes it easier for those who watch overwatch. The more blatant they are, the quicker they get banned.
> 
> The guy is a cheater, and nothing more than a cheater. He isn't hacking anything :]
Click to expand...

But sometimes, you can win against wallers if you play smart. I guess it's the tradeoff of taking a win vs taking the loss temporarily and hoping he gets banned.







Kind of sucks.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> But sometimes, you can win against wallers if you play smart. I guess it's the tradeoff of taking a win vs taking the loss temporarily and hoping he gets banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks.


Welcome to MM


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> But sometimes, you can win against wallers if you play smart. I guess it's the tradeoff of taking a win vs taking the loss temporarily and hoping he gets banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to MM
Click to expand...

Main reason why I shelled out the extra money for ESEA. However, sometimes, I feel like ESEA isn't worth it with the community. Some of them are extremely rude, and paired with my childish voice, it doesn't result in a really good match up. I love the servers though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> But sometimes, you can win against wallers if you play smart. I guess it's the tradeoff of taking a win vs taking the loss temporarily and hoping he gets banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks.


If he's walling, he's going to get overwatched. It's way too easy to slip when you're walling. Plus it's easy to force him to slip by baiting him into positions where it shows that he's walling. Wouldn't it be better to increase the chance of the person walling to get banned by baiting him into positions/baiting him to shoot to make it easy for those who overwatch? What do you gain out of a win/loss?

At the end of the day for me, it's still MatchMaking. I'll take every loss even if they're not banned shortly after as I don't care about a loss/win in matchmaking. I'm not winning anything out of it....

For most people who play MatchMaking however, they want to achieve X rank to feel like they've gotten better. When in reality it's far from the truth. Watching people who are Global Elite and still lacking so much just shows how flawed the MatchMaking system is. People aren't getting better partially because of MatchMaking, you don't learn much playing players of your skill. I would say the vast majority who play matchmaking at the Global Elite rank aren't even capable of doing some of the most simplistic things like trading.

The CS community is far from what it was back in the Source/1.6 days. Players now days always want a equal game, complain about smurfs/cheaters. Then you have the words "toxic" thrown around at all time high.

I most likely come from a different background, but I feel like the overall community has thinner skin than it used to. Not to mention the completely different mindset players have these days. Specifically players in MatchMaking where they prefer sound over communication. Players in MatchMaking/pugs in general are always focused on their individual performance over actual team play.

I could go on, but it's late :]


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> But sometimes, you can win against wallers if you play smart. I guess it's the tradeoff of taking a win vs taking the loss temporarily and hoping he gets banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> If he's walling, he's going to get overwatched. It's way too easy to slip when you're walling. Plus it's easy to force him to slip by baiting him into positions where it shows that he's walling. Wouldn't it be better to increase the chance of the person walling to get banned by baiting him into positions/baiting him to shoot to make it easy for those who overwatch? What do you gain out of a win/loss?
> 
> At the end of the day for me, it's still MatchMaking. I'll take every loss even if they're not banned shortly after as I don't care about a loss/win in matchmaking. I'm not winning anything out of it....
> 
> For most people who play MatchMaking however, they want to achieve X rank to feel like they've gotten better. When in reality it's far from the truth. Watching people who are Global Elite and still lacking so much just shows how flawed the MatchMaking system is. People aren't getting better partially because of MatchMaking, you don't learn much playing players of your skill. I would say the vast majority who play matchmaking at the Global Elite rank aren't even capable of doing some of the most simplistic things like trading.
> 
> The CS community is far from what it was back in the Source/1.6 days. Players now days always want a equal game, complain about smurfs/cheaters. Then you have the words "toxic" thrown around at all time high.
> 
> I most likely come from a different background, but I feel like the overall community has thinner skin than it used to. Not to mention the completely different mindset players have these days. Specifically players in MatchMaking where they prefer sound over communication. Players in MatchMaking/pugs in general are always focused on their individual performance over actual team play.
> 
> I could go on, but it's late :]
Click to expand...

I agree with what you're saying. I played CS from 1.5 and have played it continuously. Back in 1.6, I remember almost every game had hackers in it, and it was pretty fun watching them. Seeing them bhop around the map with tremendous speed getting a million kills a second. Not only that, it was entertaining because a lot of people did it. However, since MM wasn't a thing back then, it really was the niche servers I loved. I used to play everyday in AWP servers and Superhero servers.

And I think playing with people better than yourself is the only way to get better. It's hard to find those though because most people do not want to register for CEVO/ESEA/altpug and I completely understand why some people choose to stick with MM.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If he's walling, he's going to get overwatched. It's way too easy to slip when you're walling. Plus it's easy to force him to slip by baiting him into positions where it shows that he's walling. Wouldn't it be better to increase the chance of the person walling to get banned by baiting him into positions/baiting him to shoot to make it easy for those who overwatch? What do you gain out of a win/loss?
> 
> At the end of the day for me, it's still MatchMaking. I'll take every loss even if they're not banned shortly after as I don't care about a loss/win in matchmaking. I'm not winning anything out of it....
> 
> For most people who play MatchMaking however, they want to achieve X rank to feel like they've gotten better. When in reality it's far from the truth. Watching people who are Global Elite and still lacking so much just shows how flawed the MatchMaking system is. People aren't getting better partially because of MatchMaking, you don't learn much playing players of your skill. I would say the vast majority who play matchmaking at the Global Elite rank aren't even capable of doing some of the most simplistic things like trading.
> 
> The CS community is far from what it was back in the Source/1.6 days. Players now days always want a equal game, complain about smurfs/cheaters. Then you have the words "toxic" thrown around at all time high.
> 
> I most likely come from a different background, but I feel like the overall community has thinner skin than it used to. Not to mention the completely different mindset players have these days. Specifically players in MatchMaking where they prefer sound over communication. Players in MatchMaking/pugs in general are always focused on their individual performance over actual team play.
> 
> I could go on, but it's late :]


But you cant cheat in Dota 2. So why not same in cs go.
Only 7 hours in cs go so far.
Yesterday i came across a player in death match. He always killed people with head shot in 1 hit with 110 damage, it was like almost constant. So i assumed he was hacking cause head shot every time with 110 damage seemed strange, i just reported him.
But if cheaters cheat, then in competitive youll lose rank right? It is so unfair.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I agree with what you're saying. I played CS from 1.5 and have played it continuously. Back in 1.6, I remember almost every game had hackers in it, and it was pretty fun watching them. Seeing them bhop around the map with tremendous speed getting a million kills a second. Not only that, it was entertaining because a lot of people did it. However, since MM wasn't a thing back then, it really was the niche servers I loved. I used to play everyday in AWP servers and Superhero servers.
> 
> And I think playing with people better than yourself is the only way to get better. It's hard to find those though because most people do not want to register for CEVO/ESEA/altpug and I completely understand why some people choose to stick with MM.


That reminds me, CS:GO unfortunately killed off nearly all those "fun" servers. Warcraft 3, Superman, zombie, and all the other wacky gameplay mods were fun to play every once in awhile. I think I've seen a warcarft 3 mod for GO, but don't think I have seen a superman mod. The closest fun thing these days are bhop/mini game/surf servers. I don't really like how surf servers are ran in GO. I've yet to find one that was like the ones you would play in 1.6/Source where it was round based. At the end of the surf map, you could get guns and go for another run and kill the opposing team. It was a good incentive to get better at surfing.. Ahh miss those!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That reminds me, CS:GO unfortunately killed off nearly all those "fun" servers. Warcraft 3, Superman, zombie, and all the other wacky gameplay mods were fun to play every once in awhile. I think I've seen a warcarft 3 mod for GO, but don't think I have seen a superman mod. The closest fun thing these days are bhop/mini game/surf servers. I don't really like how surf servers are ran in GO. I've yet to find one that was like the ones you would play in 1.6/Source where it was round based. At the end of the surf map, you could get guns and go for another run and kill the opposing team. It was a good incentive to get better at surfing.. Ahh miss those!


True. I still go back into Source to do surf maps once in a while, but the surf servers I used to go into were closed down. In addition to the AWP server I used to frequent in everyday.

I will try out the Warcraft server if I can find one in Source. I just watched a video on it, but now I want to play it!


----------



## mutatedknutz

So today while spectating some pro live game, i noticed my gpu runs at 100 percent some times, and it gets really hot in my room.
So i thought of turning down some settings like 8x msaa to 4x msaa.
I have a 1080p monitor and already running it at 1440p using vsr.
And i read that fxaa gives input lag plus its recommended to turn it off.
So should i leave fxaa on or off? And what msaa setting should i use? 2x, 4x or 8x? Cause am already playing at 1440p vsr.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> So today while spectating some pro live game, i noticed my gpu runs at 100 percent some times, and it gets really hot in my room.
> So i thought of turning down some settings like 8x msaa to 4x msaa.
> I have a 1080p monitor and already running it at 1440p using vsr.
> And i read that fxaa gives input lag plus its recommended to turn it off.
> So should i leave fxaa on or off? And what msaa setting should i use? 2x, 4x or 8x? Cause am already playing at 1440p vsr.


Just play with everything at the lowest if you like. I suggest keeping filtering to 16x Anisotropy though.


----------



## chemicalfan

If you've only got a 1080p monitor, you should play at 1080p. Otherwise the GPU is rendering stuff you just can't see.
Turn FXAA off, it's crap. It doesn't cause input lag, but is ugly and obscures players & objects sometimes (so, they can see you but you can't see them). If your GPU can cope, go regular AAx8. Check this out:


----------



## DarthBaggins

Interesting, so far the FPS counter with everything on except for v-sync I'm averaging 275-300FPS so wonder how it will do with FXAA off


----------



## semencmoz

fxaa is post-process aa and has a little to zero impact on fps. msaa is alot more impactfull type of aa.


----------



## vanir1337

Haven't played on D2 for over half a year.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> But you cant cheat in Dota 2. So why not same in cs go.


The two games are completely different. The nature of an FPS and the pace that competitive CS:GO plays at makes it easier to cheat in than a MOBA like DotA 2.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> Haven't played on D2 for over half a year.


I love how casually you walk in there and blow all their heads off... reminds me of a pistol round i had a few days ago


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I love how casually you walk in there and blow all their heads off... reminds me of a pistol round i had a few days ago


Haha nice. Had the same feeling as playing versus novas and yeah... they were 4/5 supreme and one lem.


----------



## Tagkaman

Its nice having the composure to be able to calmly aim for heads. Sometimes the usp can be a bit troublesome for me because I feel like the bullets are non-existent due to the lack of sound and it throws me off. Great for range though.


----------



## MLJS54

Does anyone have any tips for improving hit reg during match making? Anything I should tweak in the console.

I just got back into CS:GO after not playing for a few years and the hit boxes on Valve servers just seem really, really off. It's srsly night and day for me playing on 128 vs 64.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for improving hit reg during match making? Anything I should tweak in the console.
> 
> I just got back into CS:GO after not playing for a few years and the hit boxes on Valve servers just seem really, really off. It's srsly night and day for me playing on 128 vs 64.


I'm not sure you really can do anything, which is why I spray a lot more on 64 vs 128 tick. The more bullets, the more chance of reg.


----------



## wes1099

for the co-op missions on operation bloodhound do both people need the coin?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> for the co-op missions on operation bloodhound do both people need the coin?


I don't believe so, no.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for improving hit reg during match making? Anything I should tweak in the console.
> 
> I just got back into CS:GO after not playing for a few years and the hit boxes on Valve servers just seem really, really off. It's srsly night and day for me playing on 128 vs 64.


Why not just stick with 128 tick servers and avoid MatchMaking completely?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> for the co-op missions on operation bloodhound do both people need the coin?


Can confirm they dont.

I finished my coin not to long ago, those 1m missions and the kill 300 chickens was painful. Sometimes I could only get 5-7 chickens in an entire match just trying to kill them. Other games I got 40, so hit or miss.


----------



## tristanbear

I have a question for you guys. I bought ESEA the other day and plan on trying it out tonight. As a DMG player, how would people react to someone at my skill level. Are there other DMGs or is it mostly more experienced players around SMFC and Global?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I have a question for you guys. I bought ESEA the other day and plan on trying it out tonight. As a DMG player, how would people react to someone at my skill level. Are there other DMGs or is it mostly more experienced players around SMFC and Global?


Rank =/= Skill

Ranks have very little meaning to a players overall skill. Don't even bother mentioning your rank on ESEA as no one cares about yours or anyone's rank for that matter.

Some players will most likely react negatively towards you if you're much lower skilled. However there's ways to quickly resolve some of those issues. Listen to the better players, they have a better understanding of the game. Take their advice and use it. I see too many lowered skilled players refusing to take advice from better players. All it does it cause more issue, and you simply do not improve at a quicker rate. Communication is key. Pugs/MatchMaking are typically not a place where a lot of communication is done, but if you have GOOD communication people will see that.

I'll answer any questions you have about ESEA, so toss me some more if you would like, of if you need things to be explained further :]

I just noticed you have a VAC Ban, you are not allowed on ESEA with ANY Prior VAC bans even though yours is not from GO.

EDIT: Wait, your VAC ban is from GO


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Can confirm they dont.
> 
> I finished my coin not to long ago, those 1m missions and the kill 300 chickens was painful. Sometimes I could only get 5-7 chickens in an entire match just trying to kill them. Other games I got 40, so hit or miss.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## chemicalfan

Next major in 2 months, hype!

http://www.hltv.org/news/15826-dh-cluj-to-host-next-csgo-major


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Next major in 2 months, hype!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/15826-dh-cluj-to-host-next-csgo-major


Wow. Just 2 months? Too soon? Fnatic's 4th title? (plz no)


----------



## dmasteR

Solid Video by Thoorin as always.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Rank =/= Skill
> 
> Ranks have very little meaning to a players overall skill. Don't even bother mentioning your rank on ESEA as no one cares about yours or anyone's rank for that matter.
> 
> Some players will most likely react negatively towards you if you're much lower skilled. However there's ways to quickly resolve some of those issues. Listen to the better players, they have a better understanding of the game. Take their advice and use it. I see too many lowered skilled players refusing to take advice from better players. All it does it cause more issue, and you simply do not improve at a quicker rate. Communication is key. Pugs/MatchMaking are typically not a place where a lot of communication is done, but if you have GOOD communication people will see that.
> 
> I'll answer any questions you have about ESEA, so toss me some more if you would like, of if you need things to be explained further :]
> 
> I just noticed you have a VAC Ban, you are not allowed on ESEA with ANY Prior VAC bans even though yours is not from GO.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, your VAC ban is from GO


www.steamcommunity.com/id/tristanreesebear2

yeah already explained the vac ban thing a while ago.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid Video by Thoorin as always.


Thoorin is a great dude. It has got to be hard to dislike him. I watched the first 10 minutes of that video and it was great, but I have potato attention span and didn't pay much attention to much past the 10 minute mark


----------



## HPE1000

Caved in and got a skin to match my water elemental. :3


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Next major in 2 months, hype!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/15826-dh-cluj-to-host-next-csgo-major


Last half a year I am trying to line up anything valve-related to "magical" date in valve history - steam machines release. I assume that steamOS will also be released nov10th and Vulkan will be simultaneously released those days aswell (because DX is owned and locked to windows by MS).
i guess there is something big hides in those bushes that makes valve to be cautious with anything big past nov10.
I also wonder if

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3hxz18/csgo_source_2_confirmed/
 was right and devs wanted more time to spring majore to fix bugs, related to new engine move.
le hopes


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Caved in and got a skin to match my water elemental. :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice choice, same one as me.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Caved in and got a skin to match my water elemental. :3


Do you use any AA/AF settings?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice choice, same one as me.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Do you use any AA/AF settings?


4x msaa
4x anisotropic filtering.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x msaa
> 4x anisotropic filtering.


Ah thought so, looks really crisp


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Ripperino Vaccinino



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








































http://imgur.com/5PYiC


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ripperino Vaccinino
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5PYiC


Holy! What would possess someone to cheat on an account like that?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ripperino Vaccinino
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5PYiC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy! What would possess someone to cheat on an account like that?
Click to expand...

not sure. but he's not the only one to get VAC'd with a massive inventory


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ripperino Vaccinino
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5PYiC


http://steamcommunity.com/id/bunnY1337

Saw this last night while I was browsing though Vacstat.us before it was even posted and just laughed and went to bed.


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey guys I'm trying to practice getting headshots from lower tunnels up onto short (really have trouble with that sort of shot). Does anyone know any console commands I can use to force bots to spawn on short so some will wander over to the area where I can see them?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey guys I'm trying to practice getting headshots from lower tunnels up onto short (really have trouble with that sort of shot). Does anyone know any console commands I can use to force bots to spawn on short so some will wander over to the area where I can see them?


" bot_place " should spawn the bots at your crosshair

you might need sv_cheats 1


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey guys I'm trying to practice getting headshots from lower tunnels up onto short (really have trouble with that sort of shot). Does anyone know any console commands I can use to force bots to spawn on short so some will wander over to the area where I can see them?


Make sure you try to tap in that situation or 2 shot burst, since half of their head is only visible.


----------



## SheepMoose

Anyone got a good knife they'd recommend? Looking to spend about $150 - $200 USD.
Have 3 Cobblestone cases that I'm waiting to go up in value before I'll sell. Can add a bit more money if need be though.









Kinda want something Stattrak. Stattrak M9 Crimson Web Field Tested occasionally goes down to $200. Thoughts?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey guys I'm trying to practice getting headshots from lower tunnels up onto short (really have trouble with that sort of shot). Does anyone know any console commands I can use to force bots to spawn on short so some will wander over to the area where I can see them?


I find it easier to make those shots if you jump up onto the bricks on the left, it lets you peek much deeper into catwalk. You need to be wary of someone going mid - lowers from the right though.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I find it easier to make those shots if you jump up onto the bricks on the left, it lets you peek much deeper into catwalk. You need to be wary of someone going mid - lowers from the right though.


I don't ever really recommend being anywhere near boxes/lower when they're going cat. If anything it be safer to pick the from a distant from mid and have another teammate shoot them from close on cat, once there distracted you could push from behind and pin them in.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I don't ever really recommend being anywhere near boxes/lower when they're going cat. If anything it be safer to pick the from a distant from mid and have another teammate shoot them from close on cat, once there distracted you could push from behind and pin them in.


I don't think you understand the context of the question. From your answer, I'm assuming you are the CT trying to pick the T's coming up short. What the other guy was asking was for tips on how to pick the CT's as a terrorist from lower b tunnels. The box comment was for the palettes in the corner giving you a slight boost for more viewing angle into cat.


----------



## emsj86

I'm new to the game and started out as nova 3 and it was all good until a week ago. Literally I would say 1-10 matches I have people trying to win and not deranking. I still play decent but when people our killing you and all over the place it makes it hard. It's to the point I deranked and ranked back up several times due to this. This game while fun is ruined by these people


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm new to the game and started out as nova 3 and it was all good until a week ago. Literally I would say 1-10 matches I have people trying to win and not deranking. I still play decent but when people our killing you and all over the place it makes it hard. It's to the point I deranked and ranked back up several times due to this. This game while fun is ruined by these people


Yeah, the nova ranks are pretty bad about that. I absolutely hated solo queue when at that rank but it seems to get a bit better when around LE. That isn't to say it doesn't happen but of the maybe 15 LE/LEM games I did, none of them had any griefing people or derankers (I played with only 1 other person in those games, so the 3 random teammates were fine). A few toxic teammates every now and then, but you just need to ignore them lol

I'm now trying to rank up my main account. The group I played with during nova ranks up till MGE (which I am at now) just aren't good enough to get wins most of the time in the higher ranks. I get like 30-40 kills a game and clutch a ton of rounds but still lose so I am probably just going to have to move on. I still do great against LE and LEMs so I am aiming to get SMFC as quick as possible because carrying gets tiring after a while.

I really wish ranks took performance more into account for ranking up in the lower ranks. It seems the only way to rank up is just win win win win/play play play play.

I played a comp game against a group of smurfing strat roulette people last night. We won, so I didnt mind, but good god they were annoying. They all thought they were hilarious.


----------



## emsj86

My problem is right there. I mainly solo. Sometimes I have a friend I meet in a match but most of my friends play other game


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> My problem is right there. I mainly solo. Sometimes I have a friend I meet in a match but most of my friends play other game


Well by soloing you will meet good players who play csgo and then play with them right? Soloing gets harder and harder, because the only ones wtihout preamde groups are bad...

And also I'm really sorry to say but the stereotypes about russians are so true. I have only met like 5 russians that could play the game normally and not rage after we lose 1 round, so those are the people you get with soloing.(EDIT: Seeing that you're from the USA you won't have such problems lol)

I mean just now, 30 minutes ago I went with a group of 3 premades, and we got 2 guys that werent horrible, but they were bad. I had 20 kills, my mates both had over 10 and the 2 randoms had 5 and 8 kills and were last by a 10 point difference on the scoreboard.

But in the end it's just that sometimes you get lucky and sometimes not. 2 days ago I played 7 matches, 5 wins and 2 losses. yesterday I had 5 matches, 1 tie 1 win and 3 losses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I really wish ranks took performance more into account for ranking up in the lower ranks. It seems the only way to rank up is just win win win win/play play play play.


THIS. It has happened to me twice now that I deranked while being #1 on the scoreboard of my team and carrying hard. It's just so frustrating when you make some amazing plays and then derank.


----------



## HPE1000

Jeez these MGEs are just.... Not a single person knows what to buy and when. My last game we win pistol round and the rest of the team bought armor and pistols for the next 2 rounds instead of buying up. They had like 8k going into round 4. One person didn't seem to have the money for armor and an awp so he deaged when he could have full bought. Tons of very simple things they just don't do, and I try to be nice and tell them what they should be doing and they just ignore me. 8 rounds in and I was convinced the team was throwing or something. They finally got it together later in the game and we won but man.. they don't make it easy.


----------



## tristanbear

Ah I see, he didn't really specify, so i just assumed.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Jeez these MGEs are just.... Not a single person knows what to buy and when. My last game we win pistol round and the rest of the team bought armor and pistols for the next 2 rounds instead of buying up. They had like 8k going into round 4. One person didn't seem to have the money for armor and an awp so he deaged when he could have full bought. Tons of very simple things they just don't do, and I try to be nice and tell them what they should be doing and they just ignore me. 8 rounds in and I was convinced the team was throwing or something. They finally got it together later in the game and we won but man.. they don't make it easy.


yup. it's great knowing more about economy than your teammates and them just ignoring you. but i guess that's what happens in MM


----------



## Tagkaman

Thanks for all the advice guys! I'll see if I can set up a string of commands to chuck em up there so I can practice. Once I'm comfortable there I'll be comfortable all over dust2.


----------



## emsj86

I have a blue steel up knife. Go ultra violet flip (as looks good and cheap) or go a cheaper bay et but that is more beat up not sure what will be better. Didn't think I would like the flip as the animation is meh but I grew to like it a lot


----------



## Ant0ni0411

I found great page about CS:GO http://www.gocrosshair.com/customize-crosshair-in-cs-go-like-professional/ check out great articles.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ant0ni0411*
> 
> I found great page about CS:GO http://www.gocrosshair.com/csgo-crosshair/ check out great articles.


I highly suggest Steel's videos for those looking how to play CS CORRECTLY. I see too many players who can't even grasp at some of the most basic understanding of CS like trading kills.

His What Is: videos are highly recommended!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I find that my games go really well on CT side for me, but we always fall apart T side. I guess since the way I play CT saves quite a bit of money, so when we lose a couple in a row, instead of having a pistol save, we all can get armor and I have enough left over to buy everyone an SMG or something. Or, I'll find that I have enough money to rebuy AWPs 4 rounds straight if we lose the AWPer on a win (happens a lot).

But T side... We can never win trades. Our side execution is really good, but not when it comes to holding the site. Part of that is the trading thing. Last game I played, we kept losing a player to a CT coming behind us. When I would die to the player, it was in the middle of where my team mates were, meaning they weren't paying attention and I found the enemy. Or, they would end up getting killed even though we all know that they were back stabbing us.

It was something like 11-4 for us after CT on Cache. We ended up with a tie. I couldn't get people to work together, couldn't get the trades, and couldn't get them to pay attention.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I find that my games go really well on CT side for me, but we always fall apart T side. I guess since the way I play CT saves quite a bit of money, so when we lose a couple in a row, instead of having a pistol save, we all can get armor and I have enough left over to buy everyone an SMG or something. Or, I'll find that I have enough money to rebuy AWPs 4 rounds straight if we lose the AWPer on a win (happens a lot).
> 
> But T side... We can never win trades. Our side execution is really good, but not when it comes to holding the site. Part of that is the trading thing. Last game I played, we kept losing a player to a CT coming behind us. When I would die to the player, it was in the middle of where my team mates were, meaning they weren't paying attention and I found the enemy. Or, they would end up getting killed even though we all know that they were back stabbing us.
> 
> It was something like 11-4 for us after CT on Cache. We ended up with a tie. I couldn't get people to work together, couldn't get the trades, and couldn't get them to pay attention.


One thing I know that happens often in MatchMaking, is the lack of map control on T side. People for whatever reason do not understand how to run a default.

The reason T side map control is so important is to stop the CT's from flanking quickly. So on a map like Cache, you would almost always have one guy go A door, two A main, two mid, and one B. Off of this, the guy door needs to make sure he doesn't die, because no one can trade the kill. B player also cannot die, as no one can trade that kill either.

Once you guys are ready to decide where you're going people will then start to group up. So lets say you're doing A site take. A door guy would stay door. The two mid guys can either take control of mid and split A, or they can fall back and go A main with the other two players already in A main, and the B guy falls back and either lurks mid, or he can go A main as well.

IF the B guy falls back and lurks mid, he needs to be very well aware of whats going on at A. He cannot just sit and hide in Mid if his teammates are dying. Once he starts seeing teammates dying off too quickly he needs to start running up mid to help his teammates that are trying to take A site.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> One thing I know that happens often in MatchMaking, is the lack of map control on T side. People for whatever reason do not understand how to run a default.
> 
> The reason T side map control is so important is to stop the CT's from flanking quickly. So on a map like Cache, you would almost always have *one* guy go A door, *two* A main, *two* mid, and *one* B. Off of this, the guy door needs to make sure he doesn't die, because no one can trade the kill. B player also cannot die, as no one can trade that kill either.
> 
> Once you guys are ready to decide where you're going people will then start to group up. So lets say you're doing A site take. A door guy would stay door. The two mid guys can either take control of mid and split A, or they can fall back and go A main with the other two players already in A main, and the B guy falls back and either lurks mid, or he can go A main as well.
> 
> IF the B guy falls back and lurks mid, he needs to be very well aware of whats going on at A. He cannot just sit and hide in Mid if his teammates are dying. Once he starts seeing teammates dying off too quickly he needs to start running up mid to help his teammates that are trying to take A site.


6v6 MM confirmed?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 6v6 MM confirmed?


Whoops! Replace the two mid or two A main for 1 hahaha. Been a busy day









Or.... 6vs5


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 6v6 MM confirmed?


what next? 10v10?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whoops! Replace the two mid or two A main for 1 hahaha. Been a busy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.... 6vs5


I'd be inclined to put 2 mid in a set up like that, rather than 2 main, gives you more options for a quick rotate to B if the information tells you it would be wise, and it also gives you better placement for taking the site and preventing a quick rotate through CT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> what next? 10v10?


That would be so T sided it would be ridiculous.


----------



## Paradigm84

Double post, because I am stoopid.


----------



## Tagkaman

10v10 already exists its called casual and its disgustingly bad.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd be inclined to put 2 mid in a set up like that, rather than 2 main, gives you more options for a quick rotate to B if the information tells you it would be wise, and it also gives you better placement for taking the site and preventing a quick rotate through CT.
> That would be so T sided it would be ridiculous.


It heavily depends on how the other team plays. Depending on how the other team plays their CT, 2 A main is a better idea, other times it's better to have even 3 Mid and no presence at A Main. Or like you said, 2 Mid and 1 A main.

It's so situational though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It heavily depends on how the other team plays. Depending on how the other team plays their CT, 2 A main is a better idea, other times it's better to have even 3 Mid and no presence at A Main. Or like you said, 2 Mid and 1 A main.
> 
> It's so situational though.


Yeah, good point, you wouldn't want to try pushing 2 mid if they use a 1-3-1, it would make more sense against the standard MM 2-1-2 though.


----------



## HPE1000

See the quad awp graffiti at T spawn on dust 2?


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 9/3/2015
3 SEP 2015 -

[MISC]
- Fixed an FOV zoom bug caused by crouching immediately after a zoomed-in shot.
- Fixed a case where rapidly pressing a key while loading into a competitive game would prevent the client from spawning.
- Adjusted the molotov/incendiary grenade extinguishing distance.
- Fixed mouse cursor being visible and eating keyboard input during Demo playback.
[LINUX]
- Added SIGINT handler to issue a graceful sv_shutdown.
- Added SIGTERM handler to quit the server.
[MAPS]
Dust2:
- Fixed a spot near mid doors where C4 could get stuck
- Fixed some texture bugs in A site
- Raised lamp near T spawn towards mid
- Added commemorative grafitti
Train:
- Fixed a ladder bug close to T entrance to A
- Fixed a bug where grenades could fall into traintrack grooves and not deal any damage
Cache:
- Improved the silhouette of forklift to facilitate better firefights
- Fixed an issue where weaponry could become irretrievable beneath vent (Thanks JoshOG!)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> 10v10 already exists its called casual and its disgustingly bad.


yup that was the joke









I like how after all these years people are still finding ways to get the bomb stuck on dust.


----------



## HPE1000

lmao just sitting on skype after playing some counter strike and my friend opened a galil eco followed by a minimal wear stattrak m4a1s hyper beast. Thought he was lying for a second. He had opened up 75 dollars worth of cases before that, but still a nice profit.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> 10v10 already exists its called casual and its disgustingly bad.


Well Valve MM is not much better. After playing ESEA and CEVO pugs the 1:45 round timer and 35 second bomb defuse timer just works better imo. Has a much better flow than 2:00 rounds and 45 second defuse


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> One thing I know that happens often in MatchMaking, is the lack of map control on T side. People for whatever reason do not understand how to run a default.
> 
> The reason T side map control is so important is to stop the CT's from flanking quickly. So on a map like Cache, you would almost always have one guy go A door, two A main, two mid, and one B. Off of this, the guy door needs to make sure he doesn't die, because no one can trade the kill. B player also cannot die, as no one can trade that kill either.
> 
> Once you guys are ready to decide where you're going people will then start to group up. So lets say you're doing A site take. A door guy would stay door. The two mid guys can either take control of mid and split A, or they can fall back and go A main with the other two players already in A main, and the B guy falls back and either lurks mid, or he can go A main as well.
> 
> IF the B guy falls back and lurks mid, he needs to be very well aware of whats going on at A. He cannot just sit and hide in Mid if his teammates are dying. Once he starts seeing teammates dying off too quickly he needs to start running up mid to help his teammates that are trying to take A site.


This man speaks the truth regarding map control as T.
Getting map control basically means you battle for the sites you want to go to rather than battle for a small area that won't win you rounds. One of my most frustrating games EVER was one where I was berating for pushing Banana as CT on inferno. You pop-flash in, get a pick, fall back, etc, have a teammate back you up. Instead my team decided holding B from emo and new boxes was the way to go. One of the most T-sided Inferno matches I've ever played, for good reason.

Map control works both ways. If you can get control of certain areas of the map your chances of winning improve drastically. True for CT's, true for T's.

And yeah, "defaults" don't work in MM. People usually decide "hey let's go A" on a map like Cache during the buy period, then commit to it from there on. Sometimes getting default positions and seeing if you can open up an area, and then reflecting upon that is the best way to go about things.


----------



## chemicalfan

At the silver elite level, "let's go A" would be great. Normally, I get "rush A", followed by a kick vote if you hesitate at all. It's like they've never watched a pro game ever, like the way CS is supposed to be played.
Yesterday, played my first comp game in ages, on Log. The buys were all over the place, I'd call "save" only to be ignored, and we constantly had people buying AKs & P90s with no armor (??). Le sigh.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> At the silver elite level, "let's go A" would be great. Normally, I get "rush A", followed by a kick vote if you hesitate at all. It's like they've never watched a pro game ever, like the way CS is supposed to be played.
> Yesterday, played my first comp game in ages, on Log. The buys were all over the place, I'd call "save" only to be ignored, and we constantly had people buying AKs & P90s with no armor (??). Le sigh.


Don't worry, people don't buy collectively up to around MGE.


----------



## lolllll117

I was messing around with the weapon skin creator again...



It's amazing how even simple skins can look decent... until you see what other people are creating in the workshop









On a side note, has anyone noticed that there's two large buttons on the back of stattrak counters labeled "SND" and "RCV"?


----------



## emsj86

Send and receive. Looks like it can be hooked up to a computer. On side note just sold my blue steel flip knife for a boreal forest, which honestly I like the green black handle. Most people hate that skin but I like it on the butterfly knife


----------



## karkee

Does anyone know what NVIDIA driver is currently best for CS GO? With latest drivers I seem to have more fps drops as I driver I had earlier but forgot wich one... pretty bad drops actually. Have a GTX970 and I5 4690.


----------



## emsj86

I still use 352.? Something like that from almost a year ago. Everything works so why change it ya know. Question how does everyone get these real expensive knives. I'm always told don't open crates which I have and of course for crap but if you don't how do you end up with a bunch of 100 US dollar knives. I got mine by h1z1 toxic best which I sold


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I still use 352.? Something like that from almost a year ago. Everything works so why change it ya know. Question how does everyone get these real expensive knives. I'm always told don't open crates which I have and of course for crap but if you don't how do you end up with a bunch of 100 US dollar knives. I got mine by h1z1 toxic best which I sold


I spent almost 80€ on crates and I didn't even see a knife in the slider. Most people who have multiple knifes play the roulette or bet, but trust me they lose even more then us. It's not profitable either way. Streamers who do it earn from the stream not from doing this.


----------



## beatfried

A little rant from my side. I'm got esea since like may or something, played 1-10 matches a month but never really played more because it stressed me. now this month I have holidays and decided to play more esea. I play between 5-10 matches a day atm and I really get annoyed sometimes. I'm really not that good of a player, I know that. I hover around 8 RWS and 70 ADR. But there are these things:

1. Servers: I pay for this service and get even worse servers then in mm. Yes. they are 128tick but I never. ever lagged out on a Valve Server. On esea servers theres like 1 out of 10 matches without ping spikes up to 300 for every player for about 10 seconds in every round. Then there are disconnects. Maybe thats my own problem because I rareley see that happen on others, but every other match i get disconnected for whatever reason (never happens/happened in mm, community servers or leetway)
2. Ranking system: I got the same score as another guy in the team. He gets 13 rws, i get 3. I know how the system works, as it only counts damage when you win the round. Guys let Ts plant instead of killing them while planting because that give them more rws. Ts go hunt cts in a 5v3 after plant while the cts are in eco to get more rws. everyone is just hunting for kills, just dropping the bomb every round to get more rws. And so on...
3. Players: Sometimes I wish me in a MM match with four russians instead of that esea match im in. barley any communication. if you communicate there could be someone that gets YOUR rws!!
4. Ringers?: I'm searching for a match. For a NEW Match. And what do I get? I got in a 13-0 Match on DD2 (on the losing side for sure...) without any money, and get 0 rws at the end of the match, because ofc, we don't win a single round. niiiice.

so /rant

I think after this month I'll go back to play matchmaking. maybe I should just find some people to play with instead of solo queuing in esea.


----------



## vanir1337




----------



## karkee

Bah I don't know anymore bought a new PC to play CS GO (I5 4690, GTX970, 16GB ram etc) and on like public having drops from 300 to 170. Is this normal? I set everything on low, I set all nvidia settings well etc etc


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's weird, I average 250-300FPS in match and running a single 970, but also running off a x99 setup (everything minus sync are set to ultra settings in 1080p)


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's weird, I average 250-300FPS in match and running a single 970, but also running off a x99 setup (everything minus sync are set to ultra settings in 1080p)


What nvidia driver are you using?


----------



## DarthBaggins

355.60 w10 64bit


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 355.60 w10 64bit


Hmmm ok I had much better fps with my GTX770 in cs go its so weird. I am on Win7 though.

in MM I get like drops from 300 to 240/220, I found that very weird... compare to my GTX770 who almost never gave such drops.


----------



## Paradigm84

Is multicore rendering enabled? If so, try disabling it.

Also, finally got a Phase 2 Doppler M9 Bayonet, thinking about selling it though, even with a 0.0099 float, the teeth on the back of the blade are still pretty scratched.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is multicore rendering enabled? If so, try disabling it.
> 
> Also, finally got a Phase 2 Doppler M9 Bayonet, thinking about selling it though, even with a 0.0099 float, the teeth on the back of the blade are still pretty scratched.


I'd be happy to even have an M9 Bayonet. Used to have one that was gifted to me last year but I gave it back to it's owner, didn't feel like it was worth it for me to hold onto it when I don't even play much anymore.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Don't worry, people don't buy collectively up to around MGE.


I do worry, I'll never get there, I don't play enough! Ah well, as long as it's fun I guess









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is multicore rendering enabled? If so, try disabling it.
> 
> Also, finally got a Phase 2 Doppler M9 Bayonet, thinking about selling it though, even with a 0.0099 float, the teeth on the back of the blade are still pretty scratched.


Pics?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Pics?





You can see the wear particularly on the back of the teeth.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Hmmm ok I had much better fps with my GTX770 in cs go its so weird. I am on Win7 though.
> 
> in MM I get like drops from 300 to 240/220, I found that very weird... compare to my GTX770 who almost never gave such drops.


Try NVIDIA 344.11 or 347.25


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Try NVIDIA 344.11 or 347.25


Getting the same







in for example DM around 25-30 people I get drops from 300 to 170.

In for example MM I get drops from 300 to around 230.

I am really dissapointed







my gtx770 died a while ago but I cant remember having such drops not even in DM.

Other specs are I5 4690, 16GB RAM, asus hero vii , 250Samsung SSD...

Also it doesnt seem to matter if I use high or low settings, even if I set really low resolution. Have a QNIX 2710 at the moment, so I can test if thats the problem -.-

Pretty much all I play is CS GO, don't know what to do. I can see alot of people reporting problems with GTX970 and go

Is there anyone with also a GTX970 and around same comp as mine that can let me know his FPS and thoughts?


----------



## pez

I last played around a week or so ago (PS4 and Xbone taking up a lot of my time) and ranked up to DMG. I need to get back into CS:GO, but I dare say my online experience on Xbox Live yesterday was more mature than my average CS:GO experience







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I last played around a week or so ago (PS4 and Xbone taking up a lot of my time) and ranked up to DMG. I need to get back into CS:GO, but I dare say my online experience on Xbox Live yesterday was more mature than my average CS:GO experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


At last on comp the people are pretty entertaining. They might not be the most mature but I am usually laughing the whole game. Casual and TDM are a completely different story, I just turn off voice when not in comp.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I do worry, I'll never get there, I don't play enough! Ah well, as long as it's fun I guess


My point is rather that you need to focus on other parts of your game to rank up. As long as you buy at the right times (buy pistol + head/kevlar when teammates buy and you cant afford larger) something will happen.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Only DC cpu I have at the moment is the 4790k which was a champ in games, but needed more powah for [email protected]


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Getting the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in for example DM around 25-30 people I get drops from 300 to 170.
> 
> In for example MM I get drops from 300 to around 230.
> 
> I am really dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gtx770 died a while ago but I cant remember having such drops not even in DM.
> 
> Other specs are I5 4690, 16GB RAM, asus hero vii , 250Samsung SSD...
> 
> Also it doesnt seem to matter if I use high or low settings, even if I set really low resolution. Have a QNIX 2710 at the moment, so I can test if thats the problem -.-
> 
> Pretty much all I play is CS GO, don't know what to do. I can see alot of people reporting problems with GTX970 and go
> 
> Is there anyone with also a GTX970 and around same comp as mine that can let me know his FPS and thoughts?


I remember reading there was a TDR bug with 960/970's, but I'm not sure which Drivers caused/fixed it. With those specs, you should hold 300 @ 1920x1080 on low settings. Are you only playing on Valve servers?


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I remember reading there was a TDR bug with 960/970's, but I'm not sure which Drivers caused/fixed it. With those specs, you should hold 300 @ 1920x1080 on low settings. Are you only playing on Valve servers?


Yea only on valve servers. I don't know what to do anymore I will try one more driver now but at end of my rope

What I can see I just tested with another driver on a full DM server, my GPU the highest usage I can see after like 5min of play is 60%. I don't know if thats a problem or not... I have also setted my bios now to 3.5GHz (sync all cores) steady to test all the same, all power saving stuff off.

Drops from 300 to 180 in DM and MM from 300 to 240. I don't mind swapping or buying something new but ... its all superb hardware -.-

Don't know if the qnix could have something to do with it but I doubt it , I removed the 100hz overclock also and just tried 1080p all on low... it doesnt even matter if I change the settings.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Yea only on valve servers. I don't know what to do anymore I will try one more driver now but at end of my rope
> 
> What I can see I just tested with another driver on a full DM server, my GPU the highest usage I can see after like 5min of play is 60%. I don't know if thats a problem or not... I have also setted my bios now to 3.5GHz (sync all cores) steady to test all the same, all power saving stuff off.
> 
> Drops from 300 to 180 in DM and MM from 300 to 240. I don't mind swapping or buying something new but ... its all superb hardware -.-
> 
> Don't know if the qnix could have something to do with it but I doubt it , I removed the 100hz overclock also and just tried 1080p all on low... it doesnt even matter if I change the settings.


FYI its your cpu underclocking that causes the FPS issues.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> FYI its your cpu underclocking that causes the FPS issues.


My CPU stays at 3.5Ghz at all times? So how is it underclocking?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> My CPU stays at 3.5Ghz at all times? So how is it underclocking?


3.5Ghz is an underclock compared to the stock which is 3.9Ghz for the 4690.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> 3.5Ghz is an underclock compared to the stock which is 3.9Ghz for the 4690.


Going to put on 3.9ghz just to test but 100% sure it wont make any difference.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> 3.5Ghz is an underclock compared to the stock which is 3.9Ghz for the 4690.


Nope it doesnt matter same stuff, and anyway its 3.9ghz not for all cores since the 3.9 is the turbo boost. But anyway it is the same fps drops.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Nope it doesnt matter same stuff, and anyway its 3.9ghz not for all cores since the 3.9 is the turbo boost. But anyway it is the same fps drops.


Have you already tried turning multicore rendering on or off from the game options? It is a bit buggy and on some systems completely breaks the game.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Have you already tried turning multicore rendering on or off from the game options? It is a bit buggy and on some systems completely breaks the game.


Yes I have tried that , turning off multicore rendering results in lower overall FPS. I wonder if its not just the GTX970 cards and drivers together with CS GO having problems. I swear to god that with my previous GTX770 that is now gone so I can't test anymore and the same CPU/mobo combination I had like small drops also but not such HUGE drops. I remember that for example I could have drops in DM from 300 to 250 at max and steady 300FPS in MM. With the 970 I can't... so that only leads me to believe that drivers at the moment together with GO are pretty sad...


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> My point is rather that you need to focus on other parts of your game to rank up. As long as you buy at the right times (buy pistol + head/kevlar when teammates buy and you cant afford larger) something will happen.


Well, they buy all the time anyway, so I just do "the sensible thing" i.e. eco properly. Played a game on train last night, I hate train but I had to do the mission. Was a pretty epic game, still had teammates buying AKs with no armor (even buying UMPs with no armor *facepalm*). Started T side, was down 5-10 at the half. Got it back to 15-14, I died first, only had one guy left in a 1v4 clutch. Thought it'd be a draw for sure, especially as we had hardly any information. He gets 2 heading through ladder room into A, gets the 3rd guy at connector, and the fourth guy jumps out the window to his death. Awesome


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Well, they buy all the time anyway, so I just do "the sensible thing" i.e. eco properly. Played a game on train last night, I hate train but I had to do the mission. Was a pretty epic game, still had teammates buying AKs with no armor (even buying UMPs with no armor *facepalm*). Started T side, was down 5-10 at the half. Got it back to 15-14, I died first, only had one guy left in a 1v4 clutch. Thought it'd be a draw for sure, especially as we had hardly any information. He gets 2 heading through ladder room into A, gets the 3rd guy at connector, and the fourth guy jumps out the window to his death. Awesome


What rank are you?







The only way to get better is to play as agro as you can on any map if your playing MM. Try to force something, flash and go! Even as CT don't try to hold spots or whatever, if your holding something hold it agressive. It is very easy to get global once your individual skills are decent, all the rest is BS. No camperino style









Wish I could play but with these drops :'(


----------



## chemicalfan

Got my rank back with that win, Silver Elite here. I think SEM is within easy reach, Gold Nova wouldn't be a big stretch, but it's realistically my limit. I don't do so well with the aggressive plays, I've tried entry fragging but it just gets me killed. Well, some of the time it does, some times I can just beast them with a pre-firing peak (especially with the P90, haha!). Getting more confident buying the AWP in MM too. I'm probably a better AWPer than rifler if I'm honest, but I do die a lot and feel I'm letting the team down when I die having bought an AWP (whereas I don't bat an eyelid with an AK or M4)


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Got my rank back with that win, Silver Elite here. I think SEM is within easy reach, Gold Nova wouldn't be a big stretch, but it's realistically my limit. I don't do so well with the aggressive plays, I've tried entry fragging but it just gets me killed. Well, some of the time it does, some times I can just beast them with a pre-firing peak (especially with the P90, haha!). Getting more confident buying the AWP in MM too. I'm probably a better AWPer than rifler if I'm honest, but I do die a lot and feel I'm letting the team down when I die having bought an AWP (whereas I don't bat an eyelid with an AK or M4)


Haha,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Have you already tried turning multicore rendering on or off from the game options? It is a bit buggy and on some systems completely breaks the game.


What I also found really weird I have a 1440p qnix, and even if I put the lowest settings in CSGO and lowest resolution it doesnt matter the FPS is the same.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, that search engine needs some work. Especially considering the vast array of souvenir weapons now.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Yea only on valve servers. I don't know what to do anymore I will try one more driver now but at end of my rope
> 
> What I can see I just tested with another driver on a full DM server, my GPU the highest usage I can see after like 5min of play is 60%. I don't know if thats a problem or not... I have also setted my bios now to 3.5GHz (sync all cores) steady to test all the same, all power saving stuff off.
> 
> Drops from 300 to 180 in DM and MM from 300 to 240. I don't mind swapping or buying something new but ... its all superb hardware -.-
> 
> Don't know if the qnix could have something to do with it but I doubt it , I removed the 100hz overclock also and just tried 1080p all on low... it doesnt even matter if I change the settings.


Have you tried turning all the power saving settings off?


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Have you tried turning all the power saving settings off?


Yes same, I don't know anymore its really frustrating. As I don't really know anymore what exact FPS I had with the GTX770 but it was not like this even in DM with 30 people I never had 300 to 170 fps drops...

I mean I would not mind even getting an i7, but that wont matter or an ATI card... as I just don't understand why I would have this fps.

Standing in a smoke also instantly drops from 300 to 150.


----------



## dmasteR

For those who have been trying to watch the Gaming Paradise LAN have obviously seen the insane delays. Last event was no better...
Quote:


> Gaming Resort CEO: "I will probably step down from this position and find someone that can do it better"


http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/gaming-resort-ceo-i-will-probably-move-down-from-this-position-and-find-someone-that-can-do-it-better/

Here's a snippet from the article that was just hilarious to say the least.
Quote:


> - Everything has been a problem. They haven't had any monitors, they haven't had any computers, and w*hen they got computers they had no graphic cards*.


----------



## chemicalfan

How embarrassing, it's not difficult to organise a LAN! It's like they got the builders to organise the whole thing or something!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For those who have been trying to watch the Gaming Paradise LAN have obviously seen the insane delays. Last event was no better...
> http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/gaming-resort-ceo-i-will-probably-move-down-from-this-position-and-find-someone-that-can-do-it-better/
> 
> Here's a snippet from the article that was just hilarious to say the least.


Been reading all the

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3k3e7u/gaming_paradise_has_finally_been_cancelled_the/
 coming out about it today, Titan with food poisoning and passports being held because whoever was supposed to pay for hotels bailing. They've sorted out the passports now, so everyone should be good to go to Dubai at least, providing Titan aren't in hospital.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Been reading all the
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3k3e7u/gaming_paradise_has_finally_been_cancelled_the/
> coming out about it today, Titan with food poisoning and passports being held because whoever was supposed to pay for hotels bailing. They've sorted out the passports now, so everyone should be good to go to Dubai at least, providing Titan aren't in hospital.


It's illegal to hold people's passports or IDs in Slovenia I don't know what they mean by that. If the hotel took them they will face charges. (It used to be legal years before we joined the EU, as means of making sure you'll pay for your stuff)


----------



## eBombzor

This event has been one big scam. No prize money and unpaid services? You gotta be kidding... Even the police has gotten involved.

At least the players got their passports back.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> This event has been one big scam. No prize money and unpaid services? You gotta be kidding... Even the police has gotten involved.
> 
> At least the players got their passports back.


Pretty much. Someone stole all the money before it started, that's what I could gather from the info so far.

To conclude my first statement, Slovenian law:
Quote:


> Z globo od 100 do 400 eurov se kaznuje za prekršek:
> ...
> 2. oseba, ki zastavi osebno izkaznico ali vzame tujo osebno izkaznico z namenom zavarovanja kakšne koristi ali pravice;
> ...


Punishable with a 100 to 400 € penalty, are the following acts:
2. Person, who places his personal ID or takes another person's ID with the intent of securing a right or gain;

Just wanted to make all those twitter claims straight.

And also images, saying "VP getting read for a match on stage"



__ https://www.facebook.com/spid.si/posts/812485918867900



So now even I don't know anymore if this is cancelled or not.

I was actually considering going to the CSGO finals, I ended up deciding 35€ is to much (and I couldn't convince any friends to join me lol), so a good thing I didn't because this is a mess.

EDIT AGAIN:

Live stream of the event:
http://tv.majorleaguegaming.com/


----------



## chemicalfan

It's pretty bad, CSGO doesn't need this kind of thing, it makes the whole scene look really amateur. ESL aren't helping the situation, Thorin was spot on in his "Criticising ESL" video.
I just hope the major rescues it, Cologne 2015 was awesome and I'm just holding out for Dreamhack Cluj now.

Is there a new Faceit league coming up, or is that an annual thing? Really enjoyed the last one


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> It's illegal to hold people's passports or IDs in Slovenia I don't know what they mean by that. If the hotel took them they will face charges. (It used to be legal years before we joined the EU, as means of making sure you'll pay for your stuff)


Apparently it was the police holding them, not the hotel. They got them back pretty quickly because the bookings were in the name of the event organisers.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Apparently it was the police holding them, not the hotel. They got them back pretty quickly because the bookings were in the name of the event organisers.


Well I don't know about that. I can't imagine going to a hotel in a foreign country, they take my ID and then I'm supposed to walk around the foreign country with no ID? Doesn't make any sense. Makes more sense the police took it yea.


----------



## dmasteR

Gaming Paradise LAN definitely takes place as the worst LAN in CS:GO where top teams attended. I honestly didn't think anything would beat DelayCon, but this is 10 folds worse.


----------



## Maticb

Finally most of it explained:


----------



## vanir1337




----------



## lolllll117

I was playing some Comp with my brother this morning and we had a super weird game on nuke. We started on T side and got 9 rounds before the half. then we just kept on losing CT rounds until it was 9-13 or so. The bottom fragger on our team was getting super mad and was trying to tell us how to play. He kept on saying "Don't push them! Just let them come over to us!" while simultaneously rushing outside and ramp with a Mag-7. we somehow won it, no thanks to any of the other input he was giving








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*


solid deagle ace


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*


All them headshots? Hax


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> solid deagle ace


cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> All them headshots? Hax


hehe


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*


I hope I'll reach such a clean aim one day.


----------



## HPE1000

Kinda random but opskins doesnt seem too happy that my brother only has 46 hours play time on CSGO and is trying to purchase items from them. I know it's their site and they can have their own rules but why they even care about play time is beyond me. He has been in the process of being whitelisted for days and I am not sure if they are even going to let him.

For a site claiming $10k+ in daily profits, they seem very understaffed and borderline unprofessional. I guess once/if he gets whitelisted I will just try to get whitelisted before I hit their limit so I don't have to deal with this mess. Waiting for them to get mad that we have the same address as well. What a mess.


----------



## w35t

How bout them fire serpent prices? Woo Hoo!


----------



## tristanbear

Getting kind of burned out of this game right now, gonna take a bit of a break.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Getting kind of burned out of this game right now, gonna take a bit of a break.


This is the only game I can't get burned out on.

I have a 980ti and a 5820k. I have GTA V, The Witcher 3, and many other new graphically demanding games, and all I ever play is CS:GO. XD


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> This is the only game I can't get burned out on.
> 
> I have a 980ti and a 5820k. I have GTA V, The Witcher 3, and many other new graphically demanding games, and all I ever play is CS:GO. XD


The thing is, I just got back from a month of not playing and I'm already getting burned out on it. I think it's about time I move on, at least competitively. I'll probably just stick to communities servers when I actually feel the urge to play again.


----------



## emsj86

How do people get invoked with getting on a team. Not professional but a team for esea or cevo. I mainly solo as not alittle of my buddies play a lot so I'm looking one to get with some other players that want to get better and try. Also I love competition and playing in a league (non pro) would be fun


----------



## chemicalfan

Have you picked up some friends from solo queuing? If not, keep soloing until you get at least 4 others (ideally you want like 10 or so, in case they're not up for committing to a team). Once you've got your 5 players (4 plus you), play a decent amount of matches as a premade (and watch yourselves rank up!), then if you're all happy to stick with it and commit to a timetable, try signing up to Faceit & Gfinity, as they're free (CEVO as well, if that's free?).

But you need to get your pre-made sorted first, then get some playing experience on MM as a fivesome.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> How do people get invoked with getting on a team. Not professional but a team for esea or cevo. I mainly solo as not alittle of my buddies play a lot so I'm looking one to get with some other players that want to get better and try. Also I love competition and playing in a league (non pro) would be fun


Now isn't the best time to join a team since everyone has already formed teams because ESEA and CEVO have already started their Season. However normally since you're unknown and with little to no experience. Meet people when you pug with them on ESEA / CEVO. Take a look and see if any of the people you enjoyed pugging with are on a team. Ask them if they're looking for one more player.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Have you picked up some friends from solo queuing? If not, keep soloing until you get at least 4 others (ideally you want like 10 or so, in case they're not up for committing to a team). Once you've got your 5 players (4 plus you), play a decent amount of matches as a premade (and watch yourselves rank up!), then if you're all happy to stick with it and commit to a timetable, try signing up to Faceit & Gfinity, as they're free (CEVO as well, if that's free?).
> 
> But you need to get your pre-made sorted first, then get some playing experience on MM as a fivesome.


MatchMaking isn't the place you want to be picking up people for actual competitive play. The way you would play matchmaking is fundamentally incorrect in many aspects compared to actual competitive CS.

Playing in a 5 man premade in MM when this could potentially be a team for CEVO/ESEA is rather silly. You're playing against pugs, it won't show anything if you win/lose against them.

Not to mention the high risk of finding a cheater. As some people from this forum has already experienced.


----------



## emsj86

I've new. Playing esea for about a month now and enjoy the matches there better than mm. One bevause people care to win and two I like playing against players better than me so I can get better. That way I do t pick up bad habits. I'll go through this year and find people to join up with than next year try to find or join a team


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I've new. Playing esea for about a month now and enjoy the matches there better than mm. One bevause people care to win and two I like playing against players better than me so I can get better. That way I do t pick up bad habits. I'll go through this year and find people to join up with than next year try to find or join a team


Feel free to add me if you like, I'm always looking for people to play with that care at least to a degree. Anyone else that's in the neighborhood of DMG feel free to as well.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/few35t


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Feel free to add me if you like, I'm always looking for people to play with that care at least to a degree. Anyone else that's in the neighborhood of DMG feel free to as well.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/few35t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I've new. Playing esea for about a month now and enjoy the matches there better than mm. One bevause people care to win and two I like playing against players better than me so I can get better. That way I do t pick up bad habits. I'll go through this year and find people to join up with than next year try to find or join a team


I'll add you both I guess, I play Faceit and ESEA. I'm not that good either but I'll play with you guys when I have some free time. I just got tired of playing solo because of toxic people and people that don't communicate.

I'm MGE in MM not that it means anything though.

www.steamcommunity.com/id/tristanreesebear2


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I'll add you both I guess, I play Faceit and ESEA. I'm not that good either but I'll play with you guys when I have some free time. I just got tired of playing solo because of toxic people and people that don't communicate.
> 
> I'm MGE in MM not that it means anything though.
> 
> www.steamcommunity.com/id/tristanreesebear2


Tell me about it. In 1200 hours of playtime and almost 500 comp wins I saw the most professional trolls I've ever seen in my last match yesterday:

One guy, purple, killed me with a deagle on the 1st round, then proceeded to just talk nonsense and tell everyone how bad they were. As T he would either keep the bomb in a far corner of the map (so the only way we could win was to kill all 5) or run into a bunch of CT's to give them bomb control. As CT he would stand by me and fire his gun so they knew where I was, or just block me and run circles around me.

Another guy, orange, I thought wasn't with them, he complained, kept trying to kick purple, and kept reassuring me that me and him could win it.

Yellow, used nothing but a deagle, always had a lot of cash cuz that's all he bought, wouldn't drop anyone, but tried at least.

Blue, used rifles, seemed to try some, but was mostly quiet.

It was odd, at some point in the match each one of us initiated to kick purple, but one of em would vote no each time. On the last round orange killed me and it was quite clear they were all together and throwing and trolling HARD.

I really wish there was a solution for this and similar scenarios, if there is, I don't see it. It just sucks because all you can do is quit and get a cooldown, or lose an hour of your life to idiots and keep playing, it's a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> How bout them fire serpent prices? Woo Hoo!


Some have quadrupled in price since they first came out.









I also sold my M9 Doppler for a normal Bayonet Doppler + keys, then sold that for another Icarus Fell + keys, going to get a Marble Fade Bayo ASAP.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Almost seems like it might be worth figuring out how to host a CS:GO server for OCN.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Almost seems like it might be worth figuring out how to host a CS:GO server for OCN.


That'd be nice.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Tell me about it. In 1200 hours of playtime and almost 500 comp wins I saw the most professional trolls I've ever seen in my last match yesterday:
> 
> One guy, purple, killed me with a deagle on the 1st round, then proceeded to just talk nonsense and tell everyone how bad they were. As T he would either keep the bomb in a far corner of the map (so the only way we could win was to kill all 5) or run into a bunch of CT's to give them bomb control. As CT he would stand by me and fire his gun so they knew where I was, or just block me and run circles around me.
> 
> Another guy, orange, I thought wasn't with them, he complained, kept trying to kick purple, and kept reassuring me that me and him could win it.
> 
> Yellow, used nothing but a deagle, always had a lot of cash cuz that's all he bought, wouldn't drop anyone, but tried at least.
> 
> Blue, used rifles, seemed to try some, but was mostly quiet.
> 
> It was odd, at some point in the match each one of us initiated to kick purple, but one of em would vote no each time. On the last round orange killed me and it was quite clear they were all together and throwing and trolling HARD.
> 
> I really wish there was a solution for this and similar scenarios, if there is, I don't see it. It just sucks because all you can do is quit and get a cooldown, or lose an hour of your life to idiots and keep playing, it's a lose-lose situation.


Yeah that sucks, the most trolls I have ran into at once is a group of 2.


----------



## tristanbear

Gonna slide this in here https://play.esea.net/users/662775 .

Add me if any of ya want to play some ESEA!


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/15903-esl-dubai-invitational-viewers-guide

ESL Dubai in a few more hours!


----------



## lolllll117

3 in the morning my time... not sure if i want to stay up that late...


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 3 in the morning my time... not sure if i want to stay up that late...


My thoughts exactly. USA problems


----------



## chemicalfan

Kicks off at 10 in the morning for me! But work....


----------



## Calluml24

So i have been playing for nearly a month and just finished my entry comp games and was ranked at MGE. I am able to hold my own and carry sometimes when its a team of MGEs but struggle against DMG+ you guys got any tips that i could take on board?


----------



## chemicalfan

It's hard without knowing your weaknesses (you could submit a demo?)
Playing lots of DM focussing on headshots is a good way to improve aim (I like the deagle as it punishes missed shots more). Watching a variety of pro teams will give a flavour for strats, positioning, gamesense, and economy. Getting a pre-made team will help consistency in terms of teamwork, even if it's only 2-3 people with a couple of randoms. Playing re-take servers will help you around specific sites, more focussed practice.


----------



## Calluml24

Thank you, i'll try get a demo upload when i get home! i definately feel weak on pistol rounds and can be hit/miss with headshots but i guess those come with time. I think as you stated that my weakest part of the game is gamesense and in-round awareness but not really sure how i could improve on these?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calluml24*
> 
> Thank you, i'll try get a demo upload when i get home! i definately feel weak on pistol rounds and can be hit/miss with headshots but i guess those come with time. I think as you stated that my weakest part of the game is gamesense and in-round awareness but not really sure how i could improve on these?


Watch a lot of POV demos of pro games, and the pro games in general. Get a sense of their timings, and their positions on the maps (bearing in mind that they all play differently). The games in general are good for "relative" positioning of the team, especially for CT side (sometimes T sides can be specific strats, which are very difficult to co-ordinate in a pug game), the POVs of individual players are good for their individual aspects. You can watch these on Twitch (ESL ESEA Dubai is on right now), but for POVs you should check out the ESL One Cologne coverage, available in-game in the Watch tab.


----------



## semencmoz

brilliance!


----------



## chemicalfan

RIP Nip








Can't help but feel sorry for Get_RighT, he's been depressed enough as it is without team performance like this. F0rest didn't even show up


----------



## RedM00N

For those who follow the update scene for CSGO, did Valve add a new serverbase in the southeast US? Seems as of the last few weeks half the DM/MM server I'm getting into, I have good ping to; 15-20 scoreboard (sub 50ms console).

Also finally got reranked after 5 game losses in a row lol. Apparently I play at a much higher skill level in DM (or so I'm told) compared to MM (MGE/DMG in DM vs GN3/GNM in MM) I suppose solo queuing for dust 2 only with just smg's is the main cause







.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calluml24*
> 
> So i have been playing for nearly a month and just finished my entry comp games and was ranked at MGE. I am able to hold my own and carry sometimes when its a team of MGEs but struggle against DMG+ you guys got any tips that i could take on board?


To go beyond MGE you need game sense. "Just aim" is a good enough strat around that rank that it barely matters what you do. If you plan to hit Global Elite, what you'll have in store is actually learning the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calluml24*
> 
> Thank you, i'll try get a demo upload when i get home! i definately feel weak on pistol rounds and can be hit/miss with headshots but i guess those come with time. I think as you stated that my weakest part of the game is gamesense and in-round awareness but not really sure how i could improve on these?







Getting a feel for how other people play is the hardest part. But once you've mastered that part, getting good at other games isn't hard


----------



## Darkeylel

In my opinion you can rely on pure aim till LE after that you would want some knowledge of how the game actually works. But saying that you can always just play it like a DM and go pure aim god


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> In my opinion you can rely on pure aim till LE after that you would want some knowledge of how the game actually works. But saying that you can always just play it like a DM and go pure aim god


What you're basically saying is, don't solo queue lol









Solo queueing is like the lottery. Yesterday I did 2 solo queues ( I'm DMG but I lost the game I felt was my rank up game cuz I had 2 trolls/derankers on my team) and We won one 16-3 on Cache, going 14-1 on the T side, I did decently with an ACE round. Next match on overpass we lost 16-7, I was #2 in team with 20 frags.
So you see my performance was what I consider my top form ATM and yet I couldn't do it.

So basically it's just teammate lottery, try to eliminate that as much as you can.

And yes I'd say around LE-LEM is where the differences betwen individual skill in betwen the ranks are really small and perhaps even non-exsistant, it's game sense, some positioning luck (making the right calls) and teamwork that makes all the difference.

Just looking at an MM match of global elites and a pro ESL like teams play you can see a HUGE difference in the teamwork while individual skill may not be so much lower.


----------



## emsj86

Yea I ways solo not by choice, until recently the more I play the more I meet someone worth teaming up with


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> RIP Nip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help but feel sorry for Get_RighT, he's been depressed enough as it is without team performance like this. F0rest didn't even show up


They won against C9 so they still have a chance against nV.


----------



## emsj86

Get right looked a lot better playing for tsm. I guess because he got to play the role he wanted than the role given to him by nip


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Get right looked a lot better playing for tsm. I guess because he got to play the role he wanted than the role given to him by nip


He also got that Logitech G303


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> He also got that Logitech G303


I hope you are joking...


----------



## lolllll117

i wake up to find VP went 15-0 on the first half of cache against envyus


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i wake up to find VP went 15-0 on the first half of cache against envyus


how to counter envyus style?
- play they style against them, they will going to try figuring out by themselves @VP.


----------



## dezahp

haven't played for a bit but got a few so-so pistol aces/clutches. playing mm with friends that aren't really that good lol. played first few smurfing on a friend's lem account then on my main with globals












i also want to point out like dmaster always points out lol, rank really does not matter much. even some globals are bad because it's so easy to get global now. even supremes aren't even that good especially ever since the ban waves and it being so easy to rank up. everyone who is decent and plays csgo often plays ESEA. i've just been playing mm whenever i play lately because i don't play often anymore and i don't feel like paying for the sub fees.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i wake up to find VP went 15-0 on the first half of cache against envyus


Someone in front of me in my class was watching that match, couldn't really see what was going on. Thought it was titan at first but during break he told me who the teams were.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i wake up to find VP went 15-0 on the first half of cache against envyus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone in front of me in my class was watching that match, couldn't really see what was going on. Thought it was titan at first but during break he told me who the teams were.
Click to expand...

What class is this? I was the only one watching CS streams in my classes


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i wake up to find VP went 15-0 on the first half of cache against envyus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone in front of me in my class was watching that match, couldn't really see what was going on. Thought it was titan at first but during break he told me who the teams were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What class is this? I was the only one watching CS streams in my classes
Click to expand...

In my classes pretty much everyone plays or has played CSGO at one point and knows the teams. There are only 2-3 who are into it as much as I was.

The class is Introduction to Operating Systems. Pretty much goes over most of what I already know and what I don't know is knowledge gained + an easy grade.


----------



## lolllll117

all my computer science classes just have a bunch of league players


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> all my computer science classes just have a bunch of league players


same here lol. majoring in management information systems and there's nothing but LoL players and maybe a few dota 2 here and there. haven't seen/met any cs players.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> all my computer science classes just have a bunch of league players


My classes consist of filthy console peasants


----------



## Maticb

Just deranked from DMG in a 16-10 game where i was #1 with 30 kills and pretty much carried my entire team. I really don't understand this logic anymore.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> What class is this? I was the only one watching CS streams in my classes


Same, the only other person I've known that has even heard of CS is the guy that introduced me to it when it was still an HL mod, lol
Ironically, he doesn't even play anymore (most hours seems to go into Borderlands 2), kinda sad really considering I've got into to it now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> Just deranked from DMG in a 16-10 game where i was #1 with 30 kills and pretty much carried my entire team. I really don't understand this logic anymore.


Maybe cheaters in previous games removed ELO points from you when banned?


----------



## chemicalfan

Sorry for the double post, but....see ya EnVyUs!!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice to see NIP showing up for this tournament, hoping they'll keep this up and progress a bit further before Fnatic or TSM win.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice to see NIP showing up for this tournament, hoping they'll keep this up and progress a bit further before Fnatic or TSM win.


Nice to see them answer the critics (Thorin) for once


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> At last on comp the people are pretty entertaining. They might not be the most mature but I am usually laughing the whole game. Casual and TDM are a completely different story, I just turn off voice when not in comp.


I'm late to respond, but generally they are. Most of the time it's luck of the draw. At the MGE and DMG level I just notice a lot of people who try to be playful, and then get super serious in the end, only to start telling you you're bad (being serious, at that) for not clutching a 2 vs 1 against the top two on the other team. I think I'm going to start playing again after a week or so break now, but I just thought that was ironic to find a 'mature' Xbox live lobby







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm late to respond, but generally they are. Most of the time it's luck of the draw. At the MGE and DMG level I just notice a lot of people who try to be playful, and then get super serious in the end, only to start telling you you're bad (being serious, at that) for not clutching a 2 vs 1 against the top two on the other team. I think I'm going to start playing again after a week or so break now, but I just thought that was ironic to find a 'mature' Xbox live lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, while DMG and MGE are only 1-2 levels away from LE I think LE is a lot more enjoyable. I absolutely dread playing games at DMG on my main account. I've played around 6 games at DMG and prob 20 at MGE and it was/is a nightmare. Bad teammates, people that wont speak for the whole match and then start complaining if you are losing, or they just insult the whole team the entire game as if they are better. I have done around 15 LE games and I don't think I have had a bad teammate the whole time. Of course there are the people who don't speak the whole game, but as long as we are crushing the other team I don't mind, its still a bit annoying not getting important callouts or getting them in text form where you have to look down to read it and then get killed or something. I've lost the past 3 games at DMG on my main account and won the past 3-4 on my LE account. All the DMG games everyone says we are going to lose or crush the other team depending on how pistol round goes, and it can drag the whole team down in just the first 5 or so rounds....

I can only assume the people at LE actually start caring a bit once they have reached that rank. I don't think that they are actually better in any way though.

The one thing I have noticed though, if the other team is super playful during warmup, that is a horrible sign. Almost always a group of smurfs or people who have deranked. It's usually a sign of a great game if nobody says a word during warm up.









At the end of the day though, rank is meaningless for too many reasons to list so it's not really worth obsessing over. I am prob going to start adding nice/good teammates at the end of matches from now on though, as I hate rolling the dice. It's not really the fear of losing my rank, it's just the feeling that I am about to waste 40 minutes of my time.


----------



## Paradigm84

Damn, GeT_RiGhT faking that handshake, savage.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Damn, GeT_RiGhT faking that handshake, savage.


Link?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Link?


It happened like 15 mins ago, I'm sure it will be posted on Reddit later.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It happened like 15 mins ago, I'm sure it will be posted on Reddit later.


Was it like rude or messing around? I checked reddit, not there, just a mention of it on HLTV. Because if he was being rude, that is just unacceptable especially coming from him, considering the whole fnatic thing from way back.

Looks like the newest update of avast is treating csgo as a virus. GG


----------



## Kerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, while DMG and MGE are only 1-2 levels away from LE I think LE is a lot more enjoyable. I absolutely dread playing games at DMG on my main account. I've played around 6 games at DMG and prob 20 at MGE and it was/is a nightmare. Bad teammates, people that wont speak for the whole match and then start complaining if you are losing, or they just insult the whole team the entire game as if they are better. I have done around 15 LE games and I don't think I have had a bad teammate the whole time. Of course there are the people who don't speak the whole game, but as long as we are crushing the other team I don't mind, its still a bit annoying not getting important callouts or getting them in text form where you have to look down to read it and then get killed or something. I've lost the past 3 games at DMG on my main account and won the past 3-4 on my LE account. All the DMG games everyone says we are going to lose or crush the other team depending on how pistol round goes, and it can drag the whole team down in just the first 5 or so rounds....
> 
> I can only assume the people at LE actually start caring a bit once they have reached that rank. I don't think that they are actually better in any way though.
> 
> The one thing I have noticed though, if the other team is super playful during warmup, that is a horrible sign. Almost always a group of smurfs or people who have deranked. It's usually a sign of a great game if nobody says a word during warm up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day though, rank is meaningless for too many reasons to list so it's not really worth obsessing over. I am prob going to start adding nice/good teammates at the end of matches from now on though, as I hate rolling the dice. It's not really the fear of losing my rank, it's just the feeling that I am about to waste 40 minutes of my time.


I started playing csgo recently, up to SMFC it has been a gamble in terms of teammate quality. I don't think at any point in MM do you see a room with 10 normal well behaved people.

I think out of the 50games in MM ive played, 3 or 4 were with people i would want to play with again. It just feels like running a daycare sometimes trying to get people to cooperate and stop pointing fingers when things go wrong. I never played below LE rank though, so I have no idea how bad it is below DMG.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Was it like rude or messing around? I checked reddit, not there, just a mention of it on HLTV. Because if he was being rude, that is just unacceptable especially coming from him, considering the whole fnatic thing from way back.


Nah, he was just kidding.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerl*
> 
> I started playing csgo recently, up to SMFC it has been a gamble in terms of teammate quality. I don't think at any point in MM do you see a room with 10 normal well behaved people.
> 
> I think out of the 50games in MM ive played, 3 or 4 were with people i would want to play with again. It just feels like running a daycare sometimes trying to get people to cooperate and stop pointing fingers when things go wrong. I never played below LE rank though, so I have no idea how bad it is below DMG.


lmao. true I guess. I have won ~50 games as well and most have been horrible as well. It really seems to have gotten better, maybe I am just on a lucky streak on my 2nd account. I am really kicking myself not adding some of these people lol. I am just a bit too casual of a player to make a team I play with constantly (I do have a group of people I play with but they just aren't able to handle DMG/LE. Most games with them consist of sitting outside the bombsites on T side just waiting for something to magically happen sadly lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nah, he was just kidding.


Good









Maybe I can find the video when I get home.


----------



## Darkeylel

How to have a better time in MM mute all play like it's a pug drop 30kills and walk out of the room


----------



## eBombzor

Did NiP just toggle on? What's going on?

It's great to see the Ninjas performing again but I think TSM will stomp them on mirage.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, while DMG and MGE are only 1-2 levels away from LE I think LE is a lot more enjoyable. I absolutely dread playing games at DMG on my main account. I've played around 6 games at DMG and prob 20 at MGE and it was/is a nightmare. *Bad teammates, people that wont speak for the whole match and then start complaining if you are losing, or they just insult the whole team the entire game as if they are better.* I have done around 15 LE games and I don't think I have had a bad teammate the whole time. Of course there are the people who don't speak the whole game, but as long as we are crushing the other team I don't mind, its still a bit annoying not getting important callouts or *getting them in text form where you have to look down to read it and then get killed or something*. I've lost the past 3 games at DMG on my main account and won the past 3-4 on my LE account. All the DMG games everyone says we are going to lose or crush the other team depending on how pistol round goes, and it can drag the whole team down in just the first 5 or so rounds....
> 
> I can only assume the people at LE actually start caring a bit once they have reached that rank. I don't think that they are actually better in any way though.
> 
> The one thing I have noticed though, if the other team is super playful during warmup, that is a horrible sign. Almost always a group of smurfs or people who have deranked. It's usually a sign of a great game if nobody says a word during warm up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day though, rank is meaningless for too many reasons to list so it's not really worth obsessing over. I am prob going to start adding nice/good teammates at the end of matches from now on though, as I hate rolling the dice. It's not really the fear of losing my rank, it's just the feeling that I am about to waste 40 minutes of my time.


For the first bolded part: good god yes. I get those people that are like 'omg he typed it, are you blind?!' No..I'm focused and watching my corners...not watching the chat which is filled with spam every other game.

That's pretty much the exact type of player I'm referring to. It's pretty crazy, and happens way too much lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> How to have a better time in MM mute all play like it's a pug drop 30kills and walk out of the room


Lol I have a bind setup for this and played a MM match once and got to the half and realized that it wasn't my teammates that were absolutely silent. It wasn't until I didn't hear whining from the other team at half that I had my team muted. They were pissssssed once I was like 'oh s**t, I didn't know I had voice disabled' lol. I was top fragging, too. Just an extra level of concentration, honestly.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Did NiP just toggle on? What's going on?
> 
> It's great to see the Ninjas performing again but I think TSM will stomp them on mirage.


zero pressure on them to perform


----------



## HPE1000

I feel like a pro now


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I feel like a pro now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice.









I got a different knife also:




Considering selling it for a FN M4A4 Poseidon + BS Bayonet Rust Coat + BS Karambit Rust Coat though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a different knife also:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering selling it for a FN M4A4 Poseidon + BS Bayonet Rust Coat + BS Karambit Rust Coat though.


Looks great









I like the rust coats tbh. You just have to find one that is really rusty, as some of the battle scarred ones still have that blueish look to them.

I think phase 1-2 doppler is my fav skin but marble fade is a close 2nd.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the rust coats tbh. You just have to find one that is really rusty, as some of the battle scarred ones still have that blueish look to them.
> 
> I think phase 1-2 doppler is my fav skin but marble fade is a close 2nd.


Yeah, I love Dopplers too, I just wish I could find a Phase 2 M9 without scratched up teeth.


----------



## tristanbear

Anybody want to play some ESEA with me later? I'm looking for some people to que up with. Tired of playing solo!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For the first bolded part: good god yes. I get those people that are like 'omg he typed it, are you blind?!' No..I'm focused and watching my corners...not watching the chat which is filled with spam every other game.
> 
> That's pretty much the exact type of player I'm referring to. It's pretty crazy, and happens way too much lol.
> Lol I have a bind setup for this and played a MM match once and got to the half and realized that it wasn't my teammates that were absolutely silent. It wasn't until I didn't hear whining from the other team at half that I had my team muted. They were pissssssed once I was like 'oh s**t, I didn't know I had voice disabled' lol. *I was top fragging, too*. Just an extra level of concentration, honestly.


I see people say this all the time, and you need to remember CS is a team game. Just because you're top fragging, does not mean you're helpful or a good teammate in any way (Not saying you're a bad teammate, but just a general rule of thumb). There's impact kills, and then there's kills that aren't very impact, or not impact at all.

Not trading kills, baiting, poor communication, etc are all poor teammate aspects. All these aspects that players at even Global Elite lack.


----------



## dezahp

anyone got a spare esea code?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I see people say this all the time, and you need to remember CS is a team game. Just because you're top fragging, does not mean you're helpful or a good teammate in any way (Not saying you're a bad teammate, but just a general rule of thumb). There's impact kills, and then there's kills that aren't very impact, or not impact at all.
> 
> Not trading kills, baiting, poor communication, etc are all poor teammate aspects. All these aspects that players at even Global Elite lack.


This is the thing my friend cannot understand. He has 70 hours and was placed LE (We did placement together) and he cant get it through his head why teammates get mad at him even though he is always 2nd on the team. He thinks just getting kills is the important thing. He cant clutch a round to save his life, doesnt understand rotating or economy, doesnt have good crosshair placement, etc. He has a chip on his shoulder for being placed at that rank and holding his own there, but in reality all he has is proper placement/angle holding. No high impact kills, he just folds when the round depends on him. He is still an okay player, more than an ok player for his play time but still nothing special. (Though id still much rather have him on my team than most of the random people you get placed with) Any time he gets kills its because he is awesome, and every time he dies, it was someone elses fault.

He is also convinced the AK is a terrible gun. He is making progress though, shouldn't take that long for him to start learning more.


----------



## Paradigm84

If you could get the AK and the M4's on both sides, do you think many people would use the M4's, or would an AK be the default rifle?


----------



## lolllll117

VP vs. fnatic game right now...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you could get the AK and the M4's on both sides, do you think many people would use the M4's, or would an AK be the default rifle?


Would all depend on the player IMO.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Would all depend on the player IMO.


Yeah, I guess. I think more people would use the AK overall though given the ability for easy headshots.

EDIT: VP just playing like gods.


----------



## chemicalfan

What did I just watch? What happened to fnatic?!


----------



## MR-e

The plow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What did I just watch? What happened to fnatic?!


Virtus Plow dear friend, fear it when it comes.


----------



## lolllll117




----------



## HPE1000

yay i have lost the past 6 games and deranked for the first time









back to mge

time to hit up recruitcs or something

kill me


----------



## eBombzor

The CEO of NiP just tweeted this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642460140235460608
Thoughts?


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> yay i have lost the past 6 games and deranked for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to mge
> 
> time to hit up recruitcs or something
> 
> kill me


MGE here as well, although I rarely MM. More of a faceit player, haha.

Give me an add man ill play with you: www.steamcommunity.com/id/tristanreesebear2


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> MGE here as well, although I rarely MM. More of a faceit player, haha.
> 
> Give me an add man ill play with you: www.steamcommunity.com/id/tristanreesebear2


I have been thinking of giving faceit or cevo a try. I was going to have a friend walk me though it tomorrow or something, maybe that might be a bit better.

Added


----------



## Paradigm84

I lost 13 games in a row and still didn't derank.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I see people say this all the time, and you need to remember CS is a team game. Just because you're top fragging, does not mean you're helpful or a good teammate in any way (Not saying you're a bad teammate, but just a general rule of thumb). There's impact kills, and then there's kills that aren't very impact, or not impact at all.
> 
> Not trading kills, baiting, poor communication, etc are all poor teammate aspects. All these aspects that players at even Global Elite lack.


Yeah, I totally agree. I just thought it was interesting







. I had a focus that I haven't really had in other games.

I have way too many matches where a teammate that's top-fragging will QQ about others being 'bad' when he just baits for kills. Or they're the player that's last alive every losing round and gets 2 kills each time to make it to the top...meanwhile with no MVP stars







.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I lost 13 games in a row and still didn't derank.


wow that's a long losing streak!


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I lost 13 games in a row and still didn't derank.


Ooh man. And here I am all sad about my 4 loses.


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, it's because I'm MGE and in the UK playing with friends who are LEM/ Supreme in the US.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, it"s because I'm MGE and in the UK playing with friends who are LEM/ Supreme in the US.


Funny, i acutally just ranked up to MGE last night. Maybe i'll play with you, it's definitely been awhile


----------



## eBombzor

GG to VP. They beat every other top team to reach this spot. What an outstanding run to the top.


----------



## lolllll117

yeah it's good to see them win again. Well deserved.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Funny, i acutally just ranked up to MGE last night. Maybe i'll play with you, it's definitely been awhile


Just as I read this, I rank up to DMG.









But yeah, I'd be up for playing a game, although the distance between us kind of limits when we could play.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, it's because I'm MGE and in the UK playing with friends who are LEM/ Supreme in the US.


fite me 1v1 360 noscopes only


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> fite me 1v1 360 noscopes only


I'll rek u m8.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'll rek u m8.


i swear on me mum


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I played a MM game today and ranked up to global elite.

If you wanna know how I did it just watch this video.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Funny, i acutally just ranked up to MGE last night. Maybe i'll play with you, it's definitely been awhile


MGE here too, we can have an OCN MGE team haha.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I played a MM game today and ranked up to global elite.
> 
> If you wanna know how I did it just watch this video.


scream part was the best


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I played a MM game today and ranked up to global elite.
> 
> If you wanna know how I did it just watch this video.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that video









here's my take on how to be a CSGO pro:
Aim like ScreaM
AWP like KennyS
strategize like Get_RiGhT
sneak like Snax
zeus like zeus
aimlock like flusha

am i missing anything?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Funny, i acutally just ranked up to MGE last night. Maybe i'll play with you, it's definitely been awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MGE here too, we can have an OCN MGE team haha.
Click to expand...

let's make it happen


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It almost seems like we have enough people to make the OCN CS:GO private server worth it. Only issue is getting enough people on to make a game worth it.

I suppose if I could do it, it would by default run on something like a 2v3 for site take/retake training.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> It almost seems like we have enough people to make the OCN CS:GO private server worth it. Only issue is getting enough people on to make a game worth it.
> 
> I suppose if I could do it, it would by default run on something like a 2v3 for site take/retake training.


cevo's 10 man feature was finally implemented so you can use that if you just want a server to 10 man on unless you wanted a private server for other purposes too.


----------



## pez

I'd be down to help support and play in a OCN CS:GO server. I'm wanting to start playing again...I almost did last night, but I didn't feel I had enough energy to bear the pain.


----------



## LDV617

I'd bookmark that!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'd be down to help support and play in a OCN CS:GO server. I'm wanting to start playing again...I almost did last night, but I didn't feel I had enough energy to bear the pain.


I know how you feel, and I'd also like to help populate the server if necessary.


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I see people say this all the time, and you need to remember CS is a team game. Just because you're top fragging, does not mean you're helpful or a good teammate in any way (Not saying you're a bad teammate, but just a general rule of thumb). There's impact kills, and then there's kills that aren't very impact, or not impact at all.
> 
> Not trading kills, baiting, poor communication, etc are all poor teammate aspects. All these aspects that players at even Global Elite lack.


Whilst I agree with you in regards to impact kills, a person getting 30 kills imo is having more of a impact then a guy clutching a 1v3 but still ending up going 12-21. I get called a baiter flat out when I MM due to team being ******* that be like yep yolo rush B on mirage because it's going to work this time promise.... At that point I just play it like a DM and go A and try to open up a site and pray to lord gaben that my team actually has a light bulb moment


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> Whilst I agree with you in regards to impact kills, a person getting 30 kills imo is having more of a impact then a guy clutching a 1v3 but still ending up going 12-21. I get called a baiter flat out when I MM due to team being ******* that be like yep yolo rush B on mirage because it's going to work this time promise.... At that point I just play it like a DM and go A and try to open up a site and pray to lord gaben that my team actually has a light bulb moment


So basically you're a poor teamplayer?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

You both might be seeing this point in two different perspectives.

Getting 30 kills is better than clutching one round and going 12-21, if he only clutched one round. If this is a person like me who can go negative almost every game but win a couple eco rounds via clutch as well as donate for my team or take a sacrifice getting us into a site for a round win, *then* going 12-21 is better.

EDIT: I'm usually playing with a friend who has been able to get to LEM, who plays with me on a MG2 account. I will gladly buy him up (when he is actually trying). I'm GNM MG1, but should not be anywhere near that.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yolo rushes drive me nuts, there's a reason you rarely see pro teams do them (even if fnatic did pull one off at Cologne, on Dust2 B site!). After a couple of rounds of it, I'll normally do my own thing. Normally I'll head mid, and try to catch rotating enemies, something like that. Theoretically, 4 T's into one bombsite should have the advantage (unless it's a stacked site), so if they all get butchered, it's kinda their fault anyway. They should have flashed/smoked better


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yolo rushes drive me nuts, there's a reason you rarely see pro teams do them (even if fnatic did pull one off at Cologne, on Dust2 B site!). After a couple of rounds of it, I'll normally do my own thing. Normally I'll head mid, and try to catch rotating enemies, something like that. Theoretically, 4 T's into one bombsite should have the advantage (unless it's a stacked site), so if they all get butchered, it's kinda their fault anyway. They should have flashed/smoked better


VirtusPro says otherwise.









VP is literally known for their aggressive rushes.


----------



## chemicalfan

They always seem a bit more tactical than that though, it's not a "hold mouse1 & W" job, followed by a kick vote if you don't


----------



## tristanbear

I was in a game last night where I guy got dropped an M4A1-S Icarus Fell at the end of the game. It's cheapest price is around 170$. Everyone was freaking out except the guy who got it.

-I'll put a screenshot here when I get home-


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I was in a game last night where I guy got dropped an M4A1-S Icarus Fell at the end of the game. It's cheapest price is around 170$. Everyone was freaking out except the guy who got it.


Probably because the guy has 40 hours and has no clue as to what all the fuss is about, and more likely than not someone from your game already scammed him for it.


----------



## MR-e

You guys see that tweet from heaton and per? welcome back fiff?! all nip players are currently contracted til end of year with nego's coming up. possibly 2016 former roster?


----------



## chemicalfan

I read something (Facebook, I think), that either Forest or Get_right are leaving, not sure when but I'll be sad when it happens.

Thought about it this morning - if I were fnatic, I'd swap Get_right for flusha. Get_right is a better lurk player, and has desire to win (where he won't at NiP). Sucks to be flusha, but winning is winning.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Probably because the guy has 40 hours and has no clue as to what all the fuss is about, and more likely than not someone from your game already scammed him for it.


It was an MGE Competitive game so i'd hope he'd be at least smart enough to check the market price after people freaked out like that.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Guys so like dota 2 has been moved to source 2 from source 1, will cs go move to source 2 in few months? or just be sitting at source 1?
Source 2 seems good for dota 2 at least (except for some bugs)


----------



## beatfried

So I just made my first CSGO Jackpot Experience. Never did this before, just that one time... lol








I just wanted to try it out so i put in my AWP Man-O-War to be above that 10$ minimum.

And it happened. What never should have happen. I WON!!! 1533.00$

i was flashed. now to the skins:
yes. i won the ugliest mac-10 ever. but i like it









yes. I got 5 m4a1 hyper beasts now. 4x FT, 1x MW
the flip is FN and has float of 0.0434442833
the bayo is also FN and has float of 0.0014010408 (just realized that wasn't really clear. I meant the Tiger Tooth)


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> So I just made my first CSGO Jackpot Experience. Never did this before, just that one time... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to try it out so i put in my AWP Man-O-War to be above that 10$ minimum.
> 
> And it happened. What never should have happen. I WON!!! 1533.00$
> 
> i was flashed. now to the skins:
> yes. i won the ugliest mac-10 ever. but i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes. I got 5 m4a1 hyper beasts now. 4x FT, 1x MW
> the flip is FN and has float of 0.0434442833
> the bayo is also FN and has float of 0.0014010408 (just realized that wasn't really clear. I meant the Tiger Tooth)


Nice haha. That's really lucky.


----------



## emsj86

Stop betting right now. As unless you have cash to blow you will probably not experience it again


----------



## MR-e

*naaaise*








I won $900 on jackpot once, cashed out skins and bought my x99 system after selling off old rig. Then went in again and won$400 profit. Finished up my load out so now my inv and puter are both happy happy.


----------



## HPE1000

Awesome jackpot win!

I love seeing this. There have been a lot of hackers on casual in the past month or so. Not many people realize it and I can hardly ever get anyone to agree with me that they are hacking, everyone just ends up accusing me of hacking and votekick me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I read something (Facebook, I think), that either Forest or Get_right are leaving, not sure when but I'll be sad when it happens.
> 
> Thought about it this morning - if I were fnatic, I'd swap Get_right for flusha. Get_right is a better lurk player, and has desire to win (where he won't at NiP). Sucks to be flusha, but winning is winning.


Flusha is statistically the best player right now during Majors. Flusha isn't really Fnatic's lurk player anyways. They have different players who end up lurking on T side depending on the strat.

Plus why would you switch out any players, they're currently the best team in CS:GO. How do you know Get_right doesn't have the desire to win on NiP?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Awesome jackpot win!
> 
> I love seeing this. There have been a lot of hackers on casual in the past month or so. Not many people realize it and I can hardly ever get anyone to agree with me that they are hacking, everyone just ends up accusing me of hacking and votekick me.


It's because people need to get to level 3 to play competitively. Typically these cheaters aren't very good, so they cheat in the casual to rank up a bit faster.

A good site I use to keep track of people I think are cheating, I use https://vacstat.us/ you can just add the players on your list, and it will notify you when they're banned.


----------



## paulerxx

Does anyone know how to fix getting kicked out of every matching game? Something about vac-system. Reparing steamservice doesn't work.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's because people need to get to level 3 to play competitively. Typically these cheaters aren't very good, so they cheat in the casual to rank up a bit faster.
> 
> A good site I use to keep track of people I think are cheating, I use https://vacstat.us/ you can just add the players on your list, and it will notify you when they're banned.


Yep, the person I am assuming who triggered that message was so blatant it was crazy. At the start of every round he would get 5-6 insta headshots and then just mess with everyone else for the rest of the round. He thought he was so funny and he was playing with 4-6 other people who I am assuming he was going to boost when he got to level 3 (not like that really works anymore). He had probably 35 kills in only a few rounds and nobody would even try to vote kick him.

Ill give that site a try, I forgot about it.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Flusha is statistically the best player right now during Majors. Flusha isn't really Fnatic's lurk player anyways. They have different players who end up lurking on T side depending on the strat.
> 
> Plus why would you switch out any players, they're currently the best team in CS:GO. How do you know Get_right doesn't have the desire to win on NiP?
> It's because people need to get to level 3 to play competitively. Typically these cheaters aren't very good, so they cheat in the casual to rank up a bit faster.
> 
> A good site I use to keep track of people I think are cheating, I use https://vacstat.us/ you can just add the players on your list, and it will notify you when they're banned.


Pronax has a wrist injury that'll end up forcing him to retire at some point. Vuggo there coach said it in an interview. Will post source when on pc.
-flusha +getright would be the dumbest move though.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> So I just made my first CSGO Jackpot Experience. Never did this before, just that one time... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to try it out so i put in my AWP Man-O-War to be above that 10$ minimum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it happened. What never should have happen. I WON!!! 1533.00$
> 
> i was flashed. now to the skins:
> yes. i won the ugliest mac-10 ever. but i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes. I got 5 m4a1 hyper beasts now. 4x FT, 1x MW
> the flip is FN and has float of 0.0434442833
> the bayo is also FN and has float of 0.0014010408 (just realized that wasn't really clear. I meant the Tiger Tooth)


Nice winnings! But as others have said, don't try and bet all of that trying to win again.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> So I just made my first CSGO Jackpot Experience. Never did this before, just that one time... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to try it out so i put in my AWP Man-O-War to be above that 10$ minimum.
> 
> And it happened. What never should have happen. I WON!!! 1533.00$
> 
> i was flashed. now to the skins:
> yes. i won the ugliest mac-10 ever. but i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes. I got 5 m4a1 hyper beasts now. 4x FT, 1x MW
> the flip is FN and has float of 0.0434442833
> the bayo is also FN and has float of 0.0014010408 (just realized that wasn't really clear. I meant the Tiger Tooth)


Nice Jackpot win!
As others have said just take the winnings and walk away. statistically you will almost certainly lose all your winnings if you continue to use jackpot sites.


----------



## Paradigm84

Just let me see the pots!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Flusha is statistically the best player right now during Majors. Flusha isn't really Fnatic's lurk player anyways. They have different players who end up lurking on T side depending on the strat.
> 
> Plus why would you switch out any players, they're currently the best team in CS:GO. How do you know Get_right doesn't have the desire to win on NiP?


I guess that's true, it just seems that it always seems to be flusha that's on the lurk, coming round the back and winning the round. Same with CT side, clutching rounds (I thought he was the best clutch player for some time now). I trust your CS knowledge way more than I trust mine though!

Flusha might be the best player right now, but would you put him as the world number #1? I think his recent form is a "bright spell", rather than him coming of age into a CS god. Get_Right is consistently good, although I'd have to say his form isn't as strong as flusha's right now, I think in 3 months time, it will be better than flusha's as he will drop off. Plus, playing for NiP isn't bringing out the best for Get_Right. If I look at him 12 months ago, at Cologne 2014, he seemed much happier in himself. He seems depressed now, it comes through in interviews (and the brief chat I grabbed with him at Gfinity....after they'd been spanked by EnVyUs). Given the opportunity to play for the best team in the world, why wouldn't he go?! Unless there is bad history with the fnatic organisation?


----------



## semencmoz

there is no logic behind changing fnatic roster in any way. they might have one or two (pronax is also not really "skilled player" in classical way, but still long way better in terms of fragging then Thorin's waifu - existenz) "not best", but the machine works perfectly.
it's like replacing mercedes sedan gearbox with F1 mercedes gearbox. yes in terms of perfectness f1 gearbox is closer to the top, but serial car won't work that way. nip - the squad needs changes, not fnatic.


----------



## chemicalfan

It's all hypothetical conjecture









I was just pointing out that Get_Right (maybe f0rest too) isn't happy in NiP right now. He could A) Stick with it, and hope for team improvement, B) Quit and wait for the market, Hiko-style, or C) Try to join the current best team in the world, and win with them. It's a bit like when Wayne Rooney joined Manchester United all those years ago - he was one of the best strikers at the time, and he joined the championship team at the time. Even if it didn't add anything to Man U's success, it sure took away one of their rival's core strengths.

If I were NiP management......it's a real tough one, that's probably why we haven't seen change. I think Schneider might be worth a trial, he's the only other Swedish player that's not on a major team, that has won a major (albeit nearly 2 years ago). If Xist doesn't get cut, he should be removed from the IGL role and pushed towards support or backup/2nd fragger. When Get_right was IGL a few months ago, we didn't see a big boost in Xist's impact, so maybe he's not up to the task. THAT said, I think he's one of the best fragging IGLs (obviously not as good as Happy!), it's just that his in-game leading isn't up to scratch. It's so tough, I think a conversation could be had with f0rest to see if he has plans to step down soon - I wouldn't cut him, but if he has plans to leave/retire at the end of his contract or something, then start negotiations with someone else. I'm not sure of the details of the new Gamers2 deal, but dennis (or even maikelele) might be a good shout. Someone with a bit of youth could bring some energy & passion/freshness...although that isn't really where the problem is. It's a lack of IGL that's the issue, and I'm not aware of anyone they could use anyway. I'd hoped that a coach (natu) would help, that he could both train Xist, and offer "backseat" in-game leadership, but it didn't appear to happen. Maybe Richard Lewis could do it now that he's unemployed too


----------



## emsj86

Is it fair trade for both sides for me to trade my m9 bayonet ultraviolet field tested (but literally looks like minmal wear maybe one scratch I got lucky), for my dream skin a Doppler flip knife. He flip knife is worth 20 more right now but thought a m9 bayonet would be more wanted/desired than a flip


----------



## emsj86

Even if get right is better just like in all sports putting the best with the best doesn't always gel. I'll take great all around team work over super stars with different at styles and egos that may not mesh. But you never know until it happens


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Is it fair trade for both sides for me to trade my m9 bayonet ultraviolet field tested (but literally looks like minmal wear maybe one scratch I got lucky), for my dream skin a Doppler flip knife. He flip knife is worth 20 more right now but thought a m9 bayonet would be more wanted/desired than a flip


Do it. pattern/float don't make a huge difference on "low tier" knives (FT Ultraviolet would be considered low tier) If you find someone that wants to trade something with a much higher market value, do eet.


----------



## emsj86

Yea I want a Doppler so bAd. I like my ft ultra violet as it
Looks factory knew play side and handle. Has one scratch on teeth. But surprisingly nice for ft. Doppler is my dream knife


----------



## Paradigm84

What phase is the flip?


----------



## emsj86

The Doppler flip is factory new. The factory new our actually worth less than the minmal wear. To me when it comes to skins money doesn't matter all that much just if I like the looks or not. Now I'm not an idiot where I'll trade something for nothing no know the Doppler is worth more figure im could get someone wanting an m9


----------



## Paradigm84

I assumed it would be FN, but I asked what phase it is, the phase will affect how much it costs. Regardless, the doppler flip is almost certainly worth more unless the float is terrible and the colours are extremely average. You might have to add 5 - 10k to get a good one, depending on which phase you'd want.


----------



## emsj86

I'm sorry I don't know a whole lot about the ins and outs. What is phase exactly?


----------



## Paradigm84

This album explains it:



http://imgur.com/gON30


----------



## semencmoz

i got dmg at 25.05 and today i finally ascended to eagle. satisfying as hell.

pretty sure i'll drop this rank in a week, since it's just result of playing with high ranked friends (one smurf from global, others dmg-le), and the other time i play with lower ranked friends.


----------



## chemicalfan

What's that app/site?


----------



## semencmoz

https://headshotbox.github.io/


----------



## tristanbear

Congrats, still trying to fight my way to DMG.


----------



## lolllll117

i'm still pretty consistently top fragging at MGE so i'm expecting a rank up to DMG soon


----------



## DizzlePro

new update is huge

they changed player animations
nerfed m4a1-s
buffed the duallies

http://blog.counter-strike.net/
Quote:


> Release Notes for 9/15/2015
> 15 SEP 2015 -
> 
> [ ANIMATION / GAMEPLAY ]
> - Replaced all player body animations (Existing character models retained for demo compatibility)
> - Replaced all world model weapon animation
> - Updated shared player skeleton
> - Re-rigged all player model geometry and player scaffold animation
> - Updated animation networking to continually synchronize animation state instead of periodically latching
> - Player animation sequence selection is now server-initiated
> - Added new player states including bomb defusal and ladder climb poses
> - Added thirdperson weapon deploy animations to more accurately represent viewmodel deploy state
> - Extended all vertical aim matrix ranges to encompass the majority of vertical aim pitch so weapons line up precisely to firing angle
> - Added reverse-bone-merge animation support so weapon models can store and play independent animation on the player holding them
> - Added support for arbitrary numbers of articulated mechanical parts on world weapon models
> - Updated weapon world model articulation points, bodygroup presets, holster positions and reverse-bone-merge skeletons
> - Added physics motion to holstered attachment weapon locations
> - Added support for non-polygonal capsule-shaped hit volumes, defined by a line segment and radius
> - Replaced shared hitboxes with new capsule-based set
> - Rebuilt player ragdoll angular constraints, physics hulls, and interaction pairs
> - Ragdolls now assume more exact pose of their parent player on physics init
> - Re-built animation statemachine to support blending locomotion over any weapon aim or action poses
> - Enabled support for dynamic player animation layer re-ordering
> - Sequence blendlayers now correctly contribute to computed cyclerate
> - Added defuser cables and multimeter model
> - Added hlmv support for capsule rendering, submodel attachment previewing, ragdoll constraint limit and bone name rendering, plus numerous small fixes
> - Added model format support for named bodygroups, combined physics hulls, activity modifiers and animation system specific metadata
> 
> [ UI ]
> - Fixed a bug where the mini-scoreboard armor/helmet information was not displaying for coaches
> - Added sv_show_voip_indicator_for_enemies server convar. If set, it will make it so the 'voice chat' icon shows over enemy players as well as allies when they are using their microphone.
> - Added sv_showbullethits feature to visualize server-confirmed hits and near-misses on listen servers
> 
> [ RENDERING ]
> - Fixed improper stencil state in glow pass rendering
> 
> [ GAMEPLAY ]
> - Added dynamic player culling to prevent players and weapons poking through thin walls and revealing their position
> - M4A1-S:
> - Reduced price
> - Reduced armor penetration
> - Reduced ROF
> - Increased base spread
> - Zeus x27
> - Reduced price to $100
> - Dual Berettas
> - Increased armor penetration
> - Increased range modifier
> [ GOTV ]
> 
> - Added viewmodel position lerp to gotv camera transitions
> [ OVERWATCH ]
> 
> - Players can now report enemies for anti-competitive griefing (i.e. deliberately losing).


----------



## eBombzor

Nooo... my M4A1-S... Tis a sad day for me. On the bright side, at least the guns are getting more balanced.

The potential hitbox fixes seem really interesting. Did they finally remove that god-awful cap on that one CT model? What about their bulky backpacks?


----------



## dmasteR

The patch of all patches is here.

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/09/12492/


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Nooo... my M4A1-S... Tis a sad day for me. On the bright side, at least the guns are getting more balanced.
> 
> The potential hitbox fixes seem really interesting. Did they finally remove that god-awful cap on that one CT model? What about their bulky backpacks?


Going with the new system, even if they've got backpacks or big hats there should be something there to cover it. I hope.


----------



## DizzlePro

the kits are visible while defusing


----------



## eBombzor

The new animations... oh my... I don't know if this is worth fixing hitboxes for.

All of the CT models are much slimmer and I think they removed that hitbox cancer hat. Nope, wth Valve.

I don't know if I can play CS anymore without me laughing my face off. The new animations are just terribly hilarious. I see why they didn't want to fix this right away.

But all jokes aside, I am grateful for these hitbox fixes.


----------



## HPE1000

m4a4 skins going through the roof. just watched dragon king go from 6 to 11.50 in minutes. I got a really nice float one. I really feel like they over nerfed the m4a1s.


----------



## HPE1000

Also pointed out by someone on reddit. They finally fixed the ssg08 skin problem. I am assuming because the next ssg08 skin (in the next case) has a decorated scope?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> the kits are visible while defusing


Launders summed it up

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643923897381949440.

Some of the animations that I've seen look a bit goofy, not that I care if they line up with the hitboxes.


----------



## lolllll117

wow what an update! time to get an M4a4 skin again


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> wow what an update! time to get an M4a4 skin again


My Radiation hazard I purchased for $5 is now $18. Not bad.

CSGO still feels wonky, and even more so now that we literally have CoD animations with pulling out weapons now.


----------



## jameyscott

So.... I was playing on an alt account that are basically just drop farms now and I got a FN .02 M4A1-S Hot Rod.. D:


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> wow what an update! time to get an M4a4 skin again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Radiation hazard I purchased for $5 is now $18. Not bad.
> 
> CSGO still feels wonky, and even more so now that we literally have CoD animations with pulling out weapons now.
Click to expand...

yeah... that's how change feels i guess. haven't played CS yet after the update, but i'm sure whatever changes were made are for the better.


----------



## Maticb

I have onely played 1 cobble match and 6 rounds on CT side because we went 11-4 on t-side so I can't say about the nerfing but my m4a4 doubled its price lol.


----------



## lolllll117

One of the many things effected by the latest CS update is the ladder physics. I'm not sure if it effected the speed you can climb ladders at, or just how far you can strafe off them. Either way the latest update made a lot of ladder jumps on KZ maps impossible to make.


----------



## semencmoz

penetration values change? ok, that balances a1 with a4.
reduce ROF? ok, not a huge change. probably even buffes a1 in some way since it allows to better control of ammo usage.
base spread increase? if those values ar correct, then ok.

but we need to see impact of these changes to pro scene. it doesn't seem to me, that m4a4 and m4a1 choice is that situational, since how it is now, m4a4 is shorter, it has more bullets, it has almost the same inaccuracy, it has higher DPS on most ranges. what in game situation now requires sneakyness of m4 in price of additional bullets for CT?

ok. checked values of damage @ range to armor, it seems, that valve actually understands what they'r doing.

p.s. just read that they simply forgot to implement penetration values. if they will, it will be worse.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone else notice Nuke? Haven't seen anyone point this out yet.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Hmm... interesting M4A1 changes. If anything, I would have expected base spread to stay where it was.


----------



## lolllll117

Well, my aim with the M4a1-S has actually gotten better now that it's decreased firerate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone else notice Nuke? Haven't seen anyone point this out yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ooh good eye, i totally forgot that they spoil future maps in their update pictures


----------



## chemicalfan

Just watched Trilluxe's video on the update, ladder hitboxes are still broken! Plus the down ladder animation looks stupid, it's pixelwalking (you'd break your neck irl!). Apparently the Dualies are OP now, can anyone confirm?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

first game since the weekend couldnt be more happier


----------



## pez

Dat m4a1 update...

EDIT:

I'm actually very curious to play again with the update. I didn't think the armor penetration for the m4a1 was ever too much as it's already less than the AK. I mean does decreasing fire rate, increasing spread, and reducing armor pen really making it more balanced? I guess the upside is it's cheaper lol.


----------



## tristanbear

Lol, everybody whining about the M4a1-S and I still think it's perfectly fine. Have had no trouble using it at all! Oh well, cheaper M4A1-s skins for me!


----------



## Paradigm84

I think I like the new M4A1-S better, the slower rate of fire makes it easier to spray down multiple enemies IMO. The change also means cheap Cyrex's on the marketplace.


----------



## emsj86

I actually have a cyrex that I'm on the fence of selling now. I picked up a fn x ray with a holo sticker on it. Nothing specially in worth but it's something different to me and I like the purplish look. Might use my cyrex to partner with my m9 ultra violet for a trade


----------



## agsz

Anyone notice their mouse feeling weird in-game? I reverted back to 9/3/15 [Pre-Update], and the difference is very noticeable. I'm not sure if there's any correlation between the FPS drops & mouse movement feeling weird, but I assume that hotfix last night will be the last one until next week.


----------



## Paradigm84

I wouldn't sell your Cyrex now, I can't imagine these price dips on the M4A1-S will last too long.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wouldn't sell your Cyrex now, I can't imagine these price dips on the M4A1-S will last too long.


Yeah, it already seems like m4a4 skins are dropping back down and m4a1s skins are going back up. Dragon king peaked at 25 dollars yesterday. I had the chance to make good money but whatever lol. Now it was back to around 12, which is still around double what it was before. My atomic alloy was at around 15-16 last I checked and it dropped to around 13-14 last night. 20 before the update.

Hitboxes do seem a lot better. I especially noticed this with the usps in casual last night. Granted it is casual and the people are bad/not trying but I was 18-0 6 rounds in and probably 10 of those kills were with the usps both close range and from long range. My headshots were registering a lot better. I think I am going to go back to the usps and drop the p2k for now.


----------



## Paradigm84

Decided to YOLO buy an M4A1-S whilst people were panic selling:



Traded my M9 Tiger Tooth for the Knight + 60k, figure that the M4A1-S prices will rebound soon enough and let me make a few keys profit if I'm lucky.


----------



## emsj86

I think if things stay the same with gun damage and spray the m4a1-s prices will come back up just not as high as they were but enough where you'll profit


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, it already seems like m4a4 skins are dropping back down and m4a1s skins are going back up. Dragon king peaked at 25 dollars yesterday. I had the chance to make good money but whatever lol. Now it was back to around 12, which is still around double what it was before. My atomic alloy was at around 15-16 last I checked and it dropped to around 13-14 last night. 20 before the update.
> 
> Hitboxes do seem a lot better. I especially noticed this with the usps in casual last night. Granted it is casual and the people are bad/not trying but I was 18-0 6 rounds in and probably 10 of those kills were with the usps both close range and from long range. *My headshots were registering a lot better*. I think I am going to go back to the usps and drop the p2k for now.


Probably because neck shots now count as headshots.


----------



## pez

Well I wouldn't say that's a bad thing







. I've noticed a lot of shots in my demos that I think are headshots, that ended up being neck (which I guess registered as chest shots before?) shots.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Probably because neck shots now count as headshots.


Nah, I always aim a bit high. If anything I noticed before that I had to aim more neck height to get headshots to register.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nah, I always aim a bit high. If anything I noticed before that I had to aim more neck height to get headshots to register.


That's probably because the recoil kicks the bullets up enough for a headshot after a couple of rounds. The same reason why you can become really annoying with a Negev if you practice, you can pretty much aim center mass and get headshots due to recoil after a few rounds.


----------



## MLJS54

So I've been back playing GO now for a month or so and still having trouble with the AK spray pattern. Any tips on how you guys counter it with mouse movement? I've watched a few vids on YouTube and understand the pattern shape but have a hard time controlling it, especially the first 5 or so bullets which just go up in a straight line...


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> So I've been back playing GO now for a month or so and still having trouble with the AK spray pattern. Any tips on how you guys counter it with mouse movement? I've watched a few vids on YouTube and understand the pattern shape but have a hard time controlling it, especially the first 5 or so bullets which just go up in a
> straight line...


I have been playing since late 2013 and I still struggle with spray at times. It's something that can be difficult to master, I'd just learn the pattern and practice it on walls and dm


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> So I've been back playing GO now for a month or so and still having trouble with the AK spray pattern. Any tips on how you guys counter it with mouse movement? I've watched a few vids on YouTube and understand the pattern shape but have a hard time controlling it, especially the first 5 or so bullets which just go up in a straight line...


I suggest practising with this map. Just use the ghosthair function and you'll learn the spray patterns fast.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> So I've been back playing GO now for a month or so and still having trouble with the AK spray pattern. Any tips on how you guys counter it with mouse movement? I've watched a few vids on YouTube and understand the pattern shape but have a hard time controlling it, especially the first 5 or so bullets which just go up in a straight line...


Spraying an entire mag into a target is rarely necessary, for the most part you should be using < 10 bullets to kill a person. Personally, instead of trying to master the entire up-left-right-left pattern, I just do sprays of around 5 bullets while pulling down a little, then resetting the crosshair to their head to do another spray if necessary.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Spraying an entire mag into a target is rarely necessary, for the most part you should be using < 10 bullets to kill a person. Personally, instead of trying to master the entire up-left-right-left pattern, I just do sprays of around 5 bullets while pulling down a little, then resetting the crosshair to their head to do another spray if necessary.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's probably because the recoil kicks the bullets up enough for a headshot after a couple of rounds. The same reason why you can become really annoying with a Negev if you practice, you can pretty much aim center mass and get headshots due to recoil after a few rounds.


Nop. I'm talking about juan deags and such. I always aimed for top of head, once I started shooting for mouth area everything was good.

And I also had same problem in the aim_botz map with stationary targets.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nop. I'm talking about juan deags and such. I always aimed for top of head, once I started shooting for mouth area everything was good.
> 
> And I also had same problem in the aim_botz map with stationary targets.


Ah, I guess it's a safer option aiming for the mouth as even if the crosshair is slightly off, you're still likely to be aiming within the hitbox.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah, I guess it's a safer option aiming for the mouth as even if the crosshair is slightly off, you're still likely to be aiming within the hitbox.


Well I was looking at a picture and stupid me had failed to realize that CTs hats dont count when shooting at them so that might be what had happened.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> So I've been back playing GO now for a month or so and still having trouble with the AK spray pattern. Any tips on how you guys counter it with mouse movement? I've watched a few vids on YouTube and understand the pattern shape but have a hard time controlling it, especially the first 5 or so bullets which just go up in a straight line...


After the first 3 bullets start to pull down slowly, and after the 20th bullet I think, you don't need to pull down anymore, than to the left, than slightly to the right (back where you started in the middle). Play in some DM's, and work on just spraying, you'll get a feel for it a lot quicker than you think.


----------



## lolllll117

sv_showbullethits 1 is SO funny! i recommend you all try it out at least once








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just watched Trilluxe's video on the update, ladder hitboxes are still broken! Plus the down ladder animation looks stupid, it's pixelwalking (you'd break your neck irl!). Apparently the Dualies are OP now, can anyone confirm?


i did a deathmatch or two with them yesterday. i'd say they are about on par with the fiveseveN and tec-9 now. But that's on the MGE level so we will see if any pros switch over to the dualies








I know Get_Right already expressed his happiness about the dualy buff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> So I've been back playing GO now for a month or so and still having trouble with the AK spray pattern. Any tips on how you guys counter it with mouse movement? I've watched a few vids on YouTube and understand the pattern shape but have a hard time controlling it, especially the first 5 or so bullets which just go up in a straight line...


concentrate on those first 5-10 bullets and try and get those landing in about the same spot. in competitive play you won't run into very many situations where you will need all 30 rounds fired off at once, especially if you are hitting heads within the first 5 bullets.
As you already said the first few pretty much just go straight up so all you need to do is just get used to how far you have to pull down on the mouse. just go on a server and try spraying the first few shots at a wall.


----------



## HPE1000

Back2DMG


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> concentrate on those first 5-10 bullets and try and get those landing in about the same spot. in competitive play you won't run into very many situations where you will need all 30 rounds fired off at once, especially if you are hitting heads within the first 5 bullets.
> As you already said the first few pretty much just go straight up so all you need to do is just get used to how far you have to pull down on the mouse. just go on a server and try spraying the first few shots at a wall.


Just to add, I'd advise against getting into the "bad" habit of crouching to control recoil, it's nearly impossible to shake. I blame n0thing for that one


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just to add, I'd advise against getting into the "bad" habit of crouching to control recoil, it's nearly impossible to shake. I blame n0thing for that one


It's not actually too bad of an idea though, because you can move without affecting the spray. Just don't crouch then shoot, if you do it partway through it can be beneficial. I'd also not rely on it in every situation, but to say it's a completely bad idea when you see a lot of top players doing it obviously isn't true.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just to add, I'd advise against getting into the "bad" habit of crouching to control recoil, it's nearly impossible to shake. I blame n0thing for that one


I have the habit, but I'm trying to switch to crouching after the first 3-4 bullets rather than before I shoot. It's usually more beneficial than not, but I don't belong down here









I also have a worse habit....reloading everytime I shoot (even if its one bullet) or get a kill. I blame all the many hours I spent playing Source's various mods for this


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, I do the same, but I find it hard to "bail out" of a spray if I've failed to get the kill. I just kinda hold mouse1 and wave around a bit, whilst stationary. It tends to get me killed









You're more like to get shot in the head whilst crouching, as more of your visible model (as a percentage) is your head. If your enemy is just aim at your centre of mass, they're more likely to get a lucky headshot.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just to add, I'd advise against getting into the "bad" habit of crouching to control recoil, it's nearly impossible to shake. I blame n0thing for that one


crouching has it's reasons to do unrelated to recoil control.
in fact, crouching does n0thing to recoil, it's just unnoticably (when spraying) buffes bullet spread.
what crouching actually does - it's the cheeky one. most of higher leveled players, including pros, have trained preaiming skill - constantly put crosshair in places, where they think could appear enemy's head in next moment. if you peek without crouching, he will just shoot to the preaimed spot immediately, when you crouchpeek, enemy will have to spend additional milliseconds to adjust crosshairplacement to your head.
also when pros crouchspraying it is referred to previous game states when you were able to spam crouch button and fast stand-crouch-stand-crouch (changing head level) with no punish, later it was fixed and now each next crouch animation is slower then previous, so there is no benefits and players just got used to crouchspraying.

i mean it's bad habit, but not the worst one.


----------



## semencmoz

del


----------



## MR-e

you guys notice fps has not been as consistent as pre patch? Game feels different now and my fps definitely took a hit


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> you guys notice fps has not been as consistent as pre patch? Game feels different now and my fps definitely took a hit


2600K @ 5Ghz 980ti no difference in FPS.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> you guys notice fps has not been as consistent as pre patch? Game feels different now and my fps definitely took a hit


Stock 8350 and R9-290, played a few games of dm but didn't notice any sort of performance difference.


----------



## lolllll117

stock 2570k and a 660ti and i never seem to experience FPS problems even on max graphical settings.


----------



## emsj86

My fps is fine but 4790k even overclocked will go up to 100 percent usage a lot. Now Iam using a 1440p 144hz monitor so it may push it


----------



## MR-e

Thx guys, will have to investigate further on cause of fps drop.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

4790k will not get put to 100% on CS:GO, unless you disable HT. Source cannot use more than 4 threads


----------



## dmasteR

Decided to MM today to finish up a Mission.

Global Elites/SMFC are so trash now days....




Can hardly even consider this a 1vs5 considering it was more like 5 x 1vs1's.


----------



## MLJS54

Anyone have any tips to improve MM hit reg? What config cmds should I be using?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Anyone have any tips to improve MM hit reg? What config cmds should I be using?


Nothing really to improve your hit reg in MM. I see a lot of people blaming hit reg however when they're just blatantly missing. Hit reg is spotty in MM sometimes, but not nearly as bad as I see people make it out to be.

*UPDATE IS OUT:*
Quote:


> *CSGO*
> 
> Added the Shadow Case, featuring 16 community designs, with a chance to contain the all-new Shadow Daggers.
> *GAMEPLAY*
> 
> Zeus can only be purchased once per round and cannot be dropped.
> Players can now only purchase five of any weapon per round (controlled with mp_weapons_allow_typecount).
> *ANIMATION*
> 
> Improved animation performance for certain configurations.
> Fixed Molotov holding pose.
> Fixed incorrect foot position for pistol deploys.
> Reduced cycle rates for ladder animations at top speed.
> Small increase to crouchwalk cycle rates, footfall fixes.
> Adjusted blend on C4 plant animation.
> Adjusted defuser cable thickness.
> Fixed defuser cables not disconnecting from the defusing CT player.
> Adjusted crouch animation rise and fall speed.
> *MISC*
> 
> Fixed some improper inventory icon camera positions.
> Fixed flickering shadows associated with dynamic player culling.
> Fixed cases where culling plane intersected or completely covered players.
> *MAPS*
> 
> Updated Cache to the latest version.


http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/09/12528/

That new Knife!


----------



## HPE1000

this new knife lmao


----------



## daav1d

I always wanted to punch people with two buttplugs


----------



## Fusion Racing

I love that people are saying the new knife looks like something you'd stick up your ass, considering most of the community is butthurt about things 99% of the time it's rather appropriate.









Some nice skins in there, hopefully they keep tweaking the animations too until they're really solid.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I love that people are saying the new knife looks like something you'd stick up your ass, considering most of the community is butthurt about things 99% of the time it's rather appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice skins in there, hopefully they keep tweaking the animations too until they're really solid.


They are pretty cool though, very different from the rest of the knives.


----------



## dezahp

*face palm* this knife...first thought when i saw it "wow butt plugs" lol...im sure 95% of everyone who saw it for the first time thought this. smh at whoever designed this knife lol silly and dumb looking all around to me


----------



## pez

I've really gotta play a match. I think I probably am unranked again, now







. I'm at least going to complete an Overwatch tomorrow







.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Decided to MM today to finish up a Mission.
> 
> Global Elites/SMFC are so trash now days....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly even consider this a 1vs5 considering it was more like 5 x 1vs1's.


They probably all soloed and probably all got carried by a GE to that rank. Well played on the awareness though


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> *face palm* this knife...first thought when i saw it "wow butt plugs" lol...im sure 95% of everyone who saw it for the first time thought this. smh at whoever designed this knife lol silly and dumb looking all around to me


That actually was not my first thought, but I did fall out of my chair laughing at how ridiculous these things are.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> They probably all soloed and probably all got carried by a GE to that rank. Well played on the awareness though


I would agree if this was still 2014. This is just the type of player at these ranks now. SMFC/GE are just filled with players who don't know how to play CS properly ever since what everyone calls the "BIG VAC WAVE".

The vast majority of the good players went on to play ESEA instead.


----------



## lolllll117

I can't tell if i like the new knives...


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Decided to MM today to finish up a Mission.
> 
> Global Elites/SMFC are so trash now days...


Can confirm. I am SMFC and garbage.

But seriously, it's probably because you are just really good instead of them being really bad.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Decided to MM today to finish up a Mission.
> 
> Global Elites/SMFC are so trash now days...
> 
> 
> 
> Can confirm. I am SMFC and garbage.
> 
> But seriously, it's probably because you are just really good instead of them being really bad.
Click to expand...

i'd say in general the average across the board went way down. i'm pretty trash and i'm still top fragging against DMG's


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> crouching has it's reasons to do unrelated to recoil control.
> in fact, crouching does n0thing to recoil, it's just unnoticably (when spraying) buffes bullet spread.


Sorry for the late reply, but crouching is a recoil control technique. When you crouch, without moving the mouse, your crosshair dropped (by like 1/4-1/3 of a model). This drop is enough to compensate for the recoil after the first 2-3 AK rounds (4-5 M4 rounds), to bring it back to head level. I'm not saying it reduces recoil or anything like that, it just moves the crosshair by a fixed amount. Anyway, bad habit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nothing really to improve your hit reg in MM. I see a lot of people blaming hit reg however when they're just blatantly missing. Hit reg is spotty in MM sometimes, but not nearly as bad as I see people make it out to be.
> 
> *UPDATE IS OUT:*
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/09/12528/
> 
> That new Knife!


WOW, thanks for that! It wasn't reported on HLTV this morning (weird), I missed this!!
Not sure about the new knife, hopefully some pro's pick it up so I can see it in play a bit more. Is it just the "old skins", or does it have the Chroma skins too?

Edit: Not really keen on any of the new skins







I like the Glock, and the MAG-7 (not better than my Hazard though), and the SCAR-20 is alright. Some are awful (like the M249 *bleugh*). I guess it's the *next* case that has the covert G3?


----------



## beatfried

I love the famaes! and the knifes!


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That actually was not my first thought, but I did fall out of my chair laughing at how ridiculous these things are.


I think the new knifes are really cute, a little bit weird but mostly cute!









Wish they were in just the right or left hand and a bit longer.


----------



## Maticb

M4A1-S has a rate of fire lower then a crossbow now. It's utterly useless in deathmatch, I haven't played much with it in competitive, but I used to get a ton of kills on AK-47s on close range, now it's almost impossible.


----------



## Paradigm84

The new knives aren't exactly something Valve just made up, they are push daggers, typically used for self-defense, they are used like a knuckle-duster with a knife on the front.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, but crouching is a recoil control technique. When you crouch, without moving the mouse, your crosshair dropped (by like 1/4-1/3 of a model). This drop is enough to compensate for the recoil after the first 2-3 AK rounds (4-5 M4 rounds), to bring it back to head level. I'm not saying it reduces recoil or anything like that, it just moves the crosshair by a fixed amount. Anyway, bad habit


never thaught about/used crouch that way. interesting point.


----------



## tristanbear

Not really a fan of any of the new skins.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Not really a fan of any of the new skins.


That ak47 is a letdown, yet it still dropped the price of the aquamarine revenge 10 dollars lol..

Not sure I want any of the new skins.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Not really a fan of any of the new skins.


I think most of the new skins look pretty good, the only once that I don't like is Flux, Nebula Crusader and maybe Special Delivery.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> M4A1-S has a rate of fire lower then a crossbow now. It's utterly useless in deathmatch, I haven't played much with it in competitive, but I used to get a ton of kills on AK-47s on close range, now it's almost impossible.


It's going to be worse at close range than the A4 just because of the lower RoF. Longer range it's a HS machine due to the lower RoF making it even easier to control and place additional shots.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> It's going to be worse at close range than the A4 just because of the lower RoF. Longer range it's a HS machine due to the lower RoF making it even easier to control and place additional shots.


This - it's a situational weapon now. You'd pick which one you want based on where you play on each map. For example, if you're playing apartment @ Inferno, you'd want an A4, but if you're playing mid @ Cache, you'd want an A1. It's still a personal preference, but it's a bit easier to make a choice between them


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> This - it's a situational weapon now. You'd pick which one you want based on where you play on each map. For example, if you're playing apartment @ Inferno, you'd want an A4, but if you're playing mid @ Cache, you'd want an A1. It's still a personal preference, but it's a bit easier to make a choice between them


I think it would be cool if they'd let us switch been guns in game. Say I want to play a position which would require the A1S, But I had been playing a close up position which was better for the M4. I think it would be nice if when I died I could switch to the A1 so I could better play that position.


----------



## chemicalfan

Ditto with the CZ & 5-7
Not sure I like the idea though, it would hurt strategy big time (teams wouldn't be able to learn "on the fly")


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Ditto with the CZ & 5-7
> Not sure I like the idea though, it would hurt strategy big time (teams wouldn't be able to learn "on the fly")


Good point.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> you guys notice fps has not been as consistent as pre patch? Game feels different now and my fps definitely took a hit


Played a few matches last night after the latest patch came out. FPS is now back to normal. Seems it was patch related on my end somehow.


----------



## emsj86

I like the Mac 10 but that's ok. I do like the m4a1-a skin but that isn't anything g specially. Ak skin is interesting as not many full cover bright color skins for the ak. But they could have picked a better one for the ak. Also cyrex or hyper beast should have been the ups but it's good that there switching things up


----------



## pez

Welp, I decided to play today. I knew I was going to do bad, but what I didn't expect (and really should have) was 2 guys that could speak english, but chose to speak to each other in a different language, and then the average griefer that blames everyone else for his death and so on. So I had a great 'welcome back' game







.


----------



## Paradigm84

EU West servers are broken at the moment, getting 120+ ping even on DM where I usually get 40.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quite hyped for Dreamhack London now, only heading to the final day, but still! I've never seen TSM play live, looking forward to that. Event looks big too, should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quite hyped for Dreamhack London now, only heading to the final day, but still! I've never seen TSM play live, looking forward to that. Event looks big too, should be a lot of fun!


Awesome!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quite hyped for Dreamhack London now, only heading to the final day, but still! I've never seen TSM play live, looking forward to that. Event looks big too, should be a lot of fun!


I'm just trying to decide if i want to put aside some time/money and go to IEM San Jose. That's about the closest anything large is going to get to where i live


----------



## funkmetal

RIP, no longer able to tell a teammate "Here, hold this" and drop them a Zues. In terms of the new case. Not a big fan of most of them or the knife but I really like the new Dualies


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'm just trying to decide if i want to put aside some time/money and go to IEM San Jose. That's about the closest anything large is going to get to where i live


I'm gonna be there so, let me know if you do, maybe we could meet up or something haha.


----------



## HPE1000

Had an absolute blast on casual tonight. Played with a random group of people for 1-2 hours doing random things like knife/zeus only and nova only games. We were able to kick people so fast/often that the lobbies were troll free almost the whole time. One round we had all 20 people shoot negevs in the air at the same time, crazy... XD

Not a single shadow case dropped though...


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'm just trying to decide if i want to put aside some time/money and go to IEM San Jose. That's about the closest anything large is going to get to where i live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be there so, let me know if you do, maybe we could meet up or something haha.
Click to expand...

sure i'll keep that in mind if i end up going








I'm kind of waiting for a list of teams attending before i decide anything.


----------



## tristanbear




----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*


wow...


----------



## emsj86

Unboxed the golden coil happy but it's meh looking. Sold it for 110 usd and sold my m9 bayo ultra violet ft for 140 (I got 122). I want a butterfly but what skin should I look for for 200 and under that's nice


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Unboxed the golden coil happy but it's meh looking. Sold it for 110 usd and sold my m9 bayo ultra violet ft for 140 (I got 122). I want a butterfly but what skin should I look for for 200 and under that's nice


night or blue steel might be your best bet since crimson web and fade are both over $200 i'm pretty sure


----------



## aLv1080

Am I the only one that hated this new patch?
The game feels laggy, the player movement is weird, the hitboxes are even worse than before, I lost 50-100fps in some maps... Oh, and there's a lot of glitches with the new animations.
Also, they wanted to balance both M4s but guess what? It's still unbalanced, and the M4A4 still as bad as it was before. I think if they had only nerfed the ROF and the spread in the M4A1-S it would've been good enough, and buffed the M4A4 damage in long range.

Probably the worst patch atm. I didn't really care about the AWP nerf, it was good before and it's more balanced now (even tho I prefer it the way it was, I understand why they've nerfed it)
IMO they should fix the pistols asap, it would be nice if they implement the 



 in the game. But the tec9 and other pistols instakilling is just hilarious, I've been instakilled many times by running tec9s/5-7s/P250s while I had bought a $3200 rifle and a $1000 vest+helmet.
But hey, it's CSGO. Let's add more cases and useless stuff in the game, and completely forget things the community has been asking since 2012 DDDDDD

Sorry about this little rant, I just had to say it to someone :/
I've been practicing a lot lately, trying to play small tournaments in my country, but now I just feel completely unmotivated. I don't even wanna open CSGO anymore...


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> Am I the only one that hated this new patch?
> The game feels laggy, the player movement is weird, the hitboxes are even worse than before, I lost 50-100fps in some maps... Oh, and there's a lot of glitches with the new animations.
> Also, they wanted to balance both M4s but guess what? It's still unbalanced, and the M4A4 still as bad as it was before. I think if they had only nerfed the ROF and the spread in the M4A1-S it would've been good enough, and buffed the M4A4 damage in long range.
> 
> Probably the worst patch atm. I didn't really care about the AWP nerf, it was good before and it's more balanced now (even tho I prefer it the way it was, I understand why they've nerfed it)
> IMO they should fix the pistols asap, it would be nice if they implement the
> 
> 
> 
> in the game. But the tec9 and other pistols instakilling is just hilarious, I've been instakilled many times by running tec9s/5-7s/P250s while I had bought a $3200 rifle and a $1000 vest+helmet.
> But hey, it's CSGO. Let's add more cases and useless stuff in the game, and completely forget things the community has been asking since 2012 DDDDDD
> 
> Sorry about this little rant, I just had to say it to someone :/
> I've been practicing a lot lately, trying to play small tournaments in my country, but now I just feel completely unmotivated. I don't even wanna open CSGO anymore...


Nope, I'd honestly rather play Pre-Update. The FPS drops mid combat/in general are horrible, models warp out and sometimes you'll die without seeing the enemy until deathcam.


----------



## chemicalfan

Oh man, this sucks! I just got dropped a Shadow Case, but I can't sell or trade it because of a Steam glitch that made me log on again (so, I have to wait 7 days). GG Valve


----------



## Paradigm84

Sell it through the Steam client or on mobile (if you've logged in on there).


----------



## lolllll117

can you sell/buy from the community market on mobile steam?


----------



## Paradigm84

Oops, didn't clarify what I meant. I meant through a web browser on your phone rather than a Steam app.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Oops, didn't clarify what I meant. I meant through a web browser on your phone rather than a Steam app.


If he uses the steam app, he would probably be using two factor auth, which when logging into a new device with this, you don't have a 7 day restriction.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yep, I updated my Steam phone app, and it locked me out (wanted the mobile code to log in, on the mobile app - gg). I had to recover my account (switching it back to email authentication), and it triggered the 7 day wait







Still can't use mobile app authentication, it simply says "Oops!" on the screen when activating it. Nice work Valve.

Heading to London in a bit! Shame G2/Kinguin didn't make it, but at least I'll get to see the new EnVyUs lineup, as well as TSM. I think TSM will win overall, they looked mighty yesterday.


----------



## mrlimatic

Hey guys. I have problem with terrible mouse feel in CSGO
I dont have idea how it work,but on different map my mouse have different feel.

Ex. at de_train my mouse is laggy as hell, i cant hit anything - i have crosshair on enemys but bullets didnt go in him (feels like huuge input lag)
Same thing is on cobblestone.
Mouse is feeling good when i am playing maps like mirage,cache or dust2 but sometimes it feels horrible too.

My FPS is 200-300 (down to ~100 in smoke,but its normal)

my mouse is roccat kone pure black edition with 3310 on board
windows 7 64bit
347.09 beta drivers with GTX660 2gb OC
Cpu is xeon x3430 OC-ed to 3.8ghz
4gb ram ddr3 1600mhz

Sometimes i am an GOD in this game but sometimes when my mouse is damn laggy i cant hit a single shot...

What the hell is wrong..?
My DPC latency in desktop is 10-20,in game 100~~
playing on fullhd 75hz (oc-ed without drops)

i followed and did steps in "Gaming and mouse response BIOS optimization guide for modern PC hardware"


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlimatic*
> 
> Hey guys. I have problem with terrible mouse feel in CSGO
> I dont have idea how it work,but on different map my mouse have different feel.
> 
> Ex. at de_train my mouse is laggy as hell, i cant hit anything - i have crosshair on enemys but bullets didnt go in him (feels like huuge input lag)
> Same thing is on cobblestone.
> Mouse is feeling good when i am playing maps like mirage,cache or dust2 but sometimes it feels horrible too.
> 
> My FPS is 200-300 (down to ~100 in smoke,but its normal)
> 
> my mouse is roccat kone pure black edition with 3310 on board
> windows 7 64bit
> 347.09 beta drivers with GTX660 2gb OC
> Cpu is xeon x3430 OC-ed to 3.8ghz
> 4gb ram ddr3 1600mhz
> 
> Sometimes i am an GOD in this game but sometimes when my mouse is damn laggy i cant hit a single shot...
> 
> What the hell is wrong..?
> My DPC latency in desktop is 10-20,in game 100~~
> playing on fullhd 75hz (oc-ed without drops)
> 
> i followed and did steps in "Gaming and mouse response BIOS optimization guide for modern PC hardware"


To start, did you turn off VSync?

Second, I'd suggest turning raw input on. From what I recall, it makes mouse movement independent of FPS.

Another issue could be an AV scan or something of the sort which eats up CPU while playing.


----------



## lolllll117

Volvo Please make this a thing


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> To start, did you turn off VSync?
> 
> Second, I'd suggest turning raw input on. From what I recall, it makes mouse movement independent of FPS.
> 
> Another issue could be an AV scan or something of the sort which eats up CPU while playing.


Antivirus / Background processes should be checked.

I would suggest trying an external rinput injector. SourceGL is easy to setup and works great for most people. (This is only needed if m_rawinput 1 doesn't work for you)

If you use a program to configure mouse settings (SteelSeries Engine, Razer Cloud w/e it's called, etc.) close it when you play.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlimatic*
> 
> Hey guys. I have problem with terrible mouse feel in CSGO
> I dont have idea how it work,but on different map my mouse have different feel.
> 
> Ex. at de_train my mouse is laggy as hell, i cant hit anything - i have crosshair on enemys but bullets didnt go in him (feels like huuge input lag)
> Same thing is on cobblestone.
> Mouse is feeling good when i am playing maps like mirage,cache or dust2 but sometimes it feels horrible too.
> 
> My FPS is 200-300 (down to ~100 in smoke,but its normal)
> 
> my mouse is roccat kone pure black edition with 3310 on board
> windows 7 64bit
> 347.09 beta drivers with GTX660 2gb OC
> Cpu is xeon x3430 OC-ed to 3.8ghz
> 4gb ram ddr3 1600mhz
> 
> Sometimes i am an GOD in this game but sometimes when my mouse is damn laggy i cant hit a single shot...
> 
> What the hell is wrong..?
> My DPC latency in desktop is 10-20,in game 100~~
> playing on fullhd 75hz (oc-ed without drops)
> 
> i followed and did steps in "Gaming and mouse response BIOS optimization guide for modern PC hardware"


It's the UPDATE. Revert your game to the 9/3/15 update, and I guarantee you it goes away.


----------



## chemicalfan

Sounds like VSync, mine feels _exactly_ like that with it on. VSync is the devil









Dreamhack London was pretty awesome







When I walked in, I was initially slightly disappointed, as it was all in one room (the expo & eSports stages), the main arena room. There weren't other rooms like I hoped there might be, and the expo was a bit smaller than I expected. It didn't matter in the end though, the fact the expo was there at all improved on Gfinity. That said, you can't beat cinema seats vs fold up stadium seats. You couldn't beat the CS either, great atmosphere! The kennyS ace in the final got a standing ovation!! So many tense moments, the nail-biting defuses on dust2 literally had everyone on the edge of their seats, it was an electric feeling! Plus, it's always nice to chat with fellow players in person, something that happens very rarely (for me anyway). It was a great day of some great CS









Gotta give a shout out to Monster, they were giving out free drinks all day! They could easily have charged and made a killing.


----------



## mrlimatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> To start, did you turn off VSync?
> 
> Second, I'd suggest turning raw input on. From what I recall, it makes mouse movement independent of FPS.
> 
> Another issue could be an AV scan or something of the sort which eats up CPU while playing.


i did. I am not newbie in CSGO (playing since 2008)
rawinput on.
AV turned off.


----------



## tristanbear

Could be the new update?


----------



## mrlimatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Could be the new update?


not really. I had it before update for some times


----------



## semencmoz

got a couple sick random prefires and kills through smoke. 2 games in the raw i connected every random shot and every random prefire. after another one crazy scout kill through smoke i wrote "hello overwatch". never saw any chat messages @ overwatch though.
http://plays.tv/video/5600618c8e5021399b
this one is the funniest one, and the most random one.


----------



## emsj86

Rival right clock won't work anymore headed to microcenter to get the razer deathadder chroma (45 usd on sale) any other good choices?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Rival right clock won't work anymore headed to microcenter to get the razer deathadder chroma (45 usd on sale) any other good choices?


logitech g303 daedalus apex costs about the same. i'd rather pick that one. but in terms of shape... dunno.


----------



## emsj86

I have large hands which is why I bought the rival originally. Rival wasn't bad but figure is try something else. The right click stopped working mid match had three dust 11 mid wep kills than it stopped thought it was a glitch. Luckily I got a fast no scope and swapped to an ak for the win. Rip rival you did good while you lasted


----------



## MR-e

You guys know if using DVI vs HDMI has any trade offs? Before upgrading video cards, I used to run dual screen both on the DVI ports. With my gtx 980, there's only 1 dvi port and some dp + hdmi. My main screen is a benq xl2410t and it only supports dvi and hdmi.

Is there any loss in performance of running the benq with an hdmi cable vs dvi?


----------



## gonX

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> You guys know if using DVI vs HDMI has any trade offs? Before upgrading video cards, I used to run dual screen both on the DVI ports. With my gtx 980, there's only 1 dvi port and some dp + hdmi. My main screen is a benq xl2410t and it only supports dvi and hdmi.
> 
> Is there any loss in performance of running the benq with an hdmi cable vs dvi?


There shouldn't be any performance issues. HDMI is basically DVI.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> You guys know if using DVI vs HDMI has any trade offs? Before upgrading video cards, I used to run dual screen both on the DVI ports. With my gtx 980, there's only 1 dvi port and some dp + hdmi. My main screen is a benq xl2410t and it only supports dvi and hdmi.
> 
> Is there any loss in performance of running the benq with an hdmi cable vs dvi?


HDMI cannot support higher than 60Hz as far as I know. If you want to keep using the 120/14Hz I would stick with DVI on the BenQ


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> You guys know if using DVI vs HDMI has any trade offs? Before upgrading video cards, I used to run dual screen both on the DVI ports. With my gtx 980, there's only 1 dvi port and some dp + hdmi. My main screen is a benq xl2410t and it only supports dvi and hdmi.
> 
> Is there any loss in performance of running the benq with an hdmi cable vs dvi?


Yes. The BenQ can't do 120HZ on HDMI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> HDMI cannot support higher than 60Hz as far as I know. If you want to keep using the 120/14Hz I would stick with DVI on the BenQ


HDMI 2.0 can do 120hz. Not positive on 144HZ however. Doesn't really matter though as the BenQ XL2410T doesn't support HDMI 2.0, it uses HDMI 1.3.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Gotta give a shout out to Monster, they were giving out free drinks all day! They could easily have charged and made a killing.


Yep they got their marketing strategy from drug dealers. Give it out, and hook em for life.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Yep they got their marketing strategy from drug dealers. Give it out, and hook em for life.


Pfft, I'm too old to be falling for that


----------



## jon666

I seem to be stuck at the LE/DMG ranks. Been trying to solo as much as possible because everybody plays every map differently and I always learn something new. Only problem is I am afraid that my kill assists might outnumber my frags. Bummed that LANcouver lost their sponsors, but at least they are still running the CS:GO comp. Darnit was looking foward to that trip to Canada.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes. The BenQ can't do 120HZ on HDMI.
> HDMI 2.0 can do 120hz. Not positive on 144HZ however. Doesn't really matter though as the BenQ XL2410T doesn't support HDMI 2.0, it uses HDMI 1.3.


HDMI 1.4 can do 120hz at 1080P.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> HDMI 1.4 can do 120hz at 1080P.


It can't do 144HZ @ 1080p though correct?

DreamHack qualifiers are soooo early.....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have large hands which is why I bought the rival originally. Rival wasn't bad but figure is try something else. The right click stopped working mid match had three dust 11 mid wep kills than it stopped thought it was a glitch. Luckily I got a fast no scope and swapped to an ak for the win. Rip rival you did good while you lasted


I still have my Rival, and I still found it too big despite having quite large hands. I ended up going back to my DA 2013 as I feel I have better overall control over the mouse. I think it's worth a shot at that price, and if you truly don't like it after about a week, I'd return it. Between the two mouses, the sensors are spot on, so the adjustment phase will really be for the shape.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I seem to be stuck at the LE/DMG ranks. Been trying to solo as much as possible because everybody plays every map differently and I always learn something new. Only problem is I am afraid that my kill assists might outnumber my frags. Bummed that LANcouver lost their sponsors, but at least they are still running the CS:GO comp. Darnit was looking foward to that trip to Canada.


One thing that I've noticed playing CS: BE CONFIDENT
You will play way better if you do that
And try to play with some friends, you don't need a closed lobby of 5 people. Just two friends is fine, especially if they're higher ranked than you (LEM~SMFC). You will rank up way faster


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I still have my Rival, and I still found it too big despite having quite large hands. I ended up going back to my DA 2013 as I feel I have better overall control over the mouse. I think it's worth a shot at that price, and if you truly don't like it after about a week, I'd return it. Between the two mouses, the sensors are spot on, so the adjustment phase will really be for the shape.


Worked out great microcenter protection plan is the best. Returned an old item. Got my full amount back. Bought the deathadder chroma on sale for 45.00 usd and had some left over for some more blue berry pastel by mayhems and a monster







. Tried the deathadder last night. Alittle odd as it's smaller by alittle bit but comfortable. Two things I don't like but may get use to is how sensitive the left click is and also while I ran. 600 dpi on the rival the deathadder at 400 dpi seems faster moving. Probably just will take a few days and some trial and error


----------



## MR-e

thx funk and dmaster, i'll have to check my secondary monitor and see what inputs it uses. will keep the benq on dvi for now









edit - just googled and found it's vga and dvi only. will need to pickup a dp > dvi adapter


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> especially if they're higher ranked than you (LEM~SMFC). You will rank up way faster


it's the way how elo system works. if you are MG1 and you playing with friends against GN1, elo system predicts that you will score 40k in 30 rounds, and if you dont, you may lose elo points despite winnings. and same goes around, if you playing as MG1 against LGEs, elo predicts you to lose game and score 5-8 kills, and if you win, you getting alot points despite playing badly.
so you rank grows faster if you play with higher ranked friends not because you learning alot or playing confidently, but because you playing against higher rated opponents and winning of them.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> it's the way how elo system works. if you are MG1 and you playing with friends against GN1, elo system predicts that you will score 40k in 30 rounds, and if you dont, you may lose elo points despite winnings. and same goes around, if you playing as MG1 against LGEs, elo predicts you to lose game and score 5-8 kills, and if you win, you getting alot points despite playing badly.
> so you rank grows faster if you play with higher ranked friends not because you learning alot or playing confidently, but because you playing against higher rated opponents and winning of them.


Yep, I've noticed that. But Valve doesn't say anything clear about the ranking system.
Also, my cousin has started playing CSGO a few weeks ago (he came from cs1.6) and he told me that everytime when he did well (35~40k and carried his team), he'd usually play with bad teammates against a good balanced team in the next matches. And when he did bad, he'd get good teammates and get carried by them.
I don't know if the system just identify it as like "You're doing super well, so you will play with worse players that are the same rank as you so your team will be balanced" or if it was just placebo. I only played soloq a few times so I couldn't notice it, but it makes sense and it is interesting. I thought it was just random.


----------



## emsj86

So I've gone alittle over board spent probably 200 on keys and case and skins. Broke even with a golden coil and two hyper beast. But now I get the message when I try to add funds saying it's limited for my security. Tried different payment methods. I have he money and always did it just on my pc. Anyone else have this or know a fix


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I've gone alittle over board spent probably 200 on keys and case and skins. Broke even with a golden coil and two hyper beast. But now I get the message when I try to add funds saying it's limited for my security. Tried different payment methods. I have he money and always did it just on my pc. Anyone else have this or know a fix


Did you do this all in one day? I can't say I've ever seen this issue unless someone spends thousands.

Steam apparently has a limit at how much you can spend in a single day, but like I said, it's in the thousands.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It can't do 144HZ @ 1080p though correct?
> 
> DreamHack qualifiers are soooo early.....


Correct. Personally, I hate HDMI and wish it would die a quick painful death, but it's everywhere now. :/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It can't do 144HZ @ 1080p though correct?
> 
> DreamHack qualifiers are soooo early.....
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Personally, I hate HDMI and wish it would die a quick painful death, but it's everywhere now. :/
Click to expand...

I'm on DVI which I honestly don't want to die but apparently its going to :/


----------



## tristanbear

[*] DVI?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm on DVI which I honestly don't want to die but apparently its going to :/


Never been a huge fan of DVI/VGA. The connector is just so bulky at the end. I want something like the lightning cable, easy to plug in and nice and thin.

@chemicalfan Will you be going to GFinity this weekend? Gfinity 2015 Champion of Champions is happening!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm on DVI which I honestly don't want to die but apparently its going to :/
> 
> 
> 
> Never been a huge fan of DVI/VGA. The connector is just so bulky at the end. I want something like the lightning cable, easy to plug in and nice and thin.
Click to expand...

Maybe in about 4 years when I have the means to get a better GPU and Monitor will I then not care about DVI. Right now though, that's the only method in which I can get the highest quality picture on my monitor.


----------



## dmasteR

Fnatic is messing around this whole match and still dominating NiP....

JW is using a glock instead of his AWP in middle and aim dueling two players..... LOL

EDIT: Olof using a Zues instead of the Five-Seven that he had, oh god.

SO MANY ZUES KILLS LOL


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fnatic is messing around this whole match and still dominating NiP....
> 
> JW is using a glock instead of his AWP in middle and aim dueling two players..... LOL
> 
> EDIT: Olof using a Zues instead of the Five-Seven that he had, oh god.
> 
> SO MANY ZUES KILLS LOL


New meta. There were a ton at the dreamhack qualifiers as well.

Makes it so easy for CT's to pick up a free gun but I aint mad, it's fun


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fnatic is messing around this whole match and still dominating NiP....
> 
> JW is using a glock instead of his AWP in middle and aim dueling two players..... LOL
> 
> EDIT: Olof using a Zues instead of the Five-Seven that he had, oh god.
> 
> SO MANY ZUES KILLS LOL


From 14-1 to 16-14.... what just happened?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> New meta. There were a ton at the dreamhack qualifiers as well.
> 
> Makes it so easy for CT's to pick up a free gun but I aint mad, it's fun


Ya, saw Cloud9 using the Zues a lot. 16-14 Fnatic > NiP and honestly should have ended a long time ago. Fnatic was just messing around for way too long, and then it spiraled downwards when they decided to buckle up.


----------



## mutatedknutz

I just want to know who is that guy streaming on home page of ocn and what mode is he playing?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> I just want to know who is that guy streaming on home page of ocn and what mode is he playing?


That's DOWNL1NK_, a good buddy of mine who works at AMD!









He's just playing DeathMatch on a community server with Quake Sounds.


----------



## HITTI

Just seen the vid on front page of ocn.

Is this anything like call of duty 1 or 2? Lean? Prone? Crouch? Bash? Knife?

Maybe for a new game to me I might jump in.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Just seen the vid on front page of ocn.
> 
> Is this anything like call of duty 1 or 2? Lean? Prone? Crouch? Bash? Knife?
> 
> Maybe for a new game to me I might jump in.


It's Counter-Strike. So no leaning, no prone, you can crouch, and you can knife people!


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's Counter-Strike. So no leaning, no prone, you can crouch, and you can knife people!


Ouch. It's very critical to lean, prone and bash, just like in real life. Thanks! game is not for me then.

Game on!


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Ouch. It's very critical to lean, prone and bash, just like in real life. Thanks! game is not for me then.
> 
> Game on!


Have you tried Insurgency? You might like that then.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Have you tried Insurgency? You might like that then.


I have not. Thing is I really don't wanna spend any more money on a game that I will not like or if it is broken like cod advanced warfare then be screwed with a game I bought and won't play. Blame activision treyarch for this.


----------



## emsj86

Insurgency is 15 all dlc a our free and it's not broke. Very very good game. If your in to realistic fast kills and not run and gun


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> I have not. Thing is I really don't wanna spend any more money on a game that I will not like or if it is broken like cod advanced warfare then be screwed with a game I bought and won't play. Blame activision treyarch for this.


CS:GO goes on sale for $7.49 fairly often, and is only $15 normally. You may enjoy CS:GO, hard to say though since you said you prefer realism, but enjoy CoD which is a arcade shooter. CS:GO is the most played FPS game for the last 2+ years now though (http://store.steampowered.com/stats/). It's a tactical FPS game however.

Did anyone catch CajunB's 1 vs 3 against NiP? If not http://oddshot.tv/shot/esl-csgo-20150922201732179 Enjoy!


----------



## emsj86

Yup saw it on twitch


----------



## HITTI

For cs:go, is there a console where you may change settings like snaps, maxpackets, fps, hunkmegs etc?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> For cs:go, is there a console where you may change settings like snaps, maxpackets, fps, hunkmegs etc?


Yeah of course. Also plenty of custom maps, game modes, mods etc. It's not totally locked down like COD.

I'm amazed that you are just hearing about CS to be honest mate.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's Counter-Strike. So no leaning, no prone, you can crouch, and you can knife people!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. It's very critical to lean, prone and bash, just like in real life. Thanks! game is not for me then.
> 
> Game on!
Click to expand...

You should give Red Orchestra 2/Rising Storm a try


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> For cs:go, is there a console where you may change settings like snaps, maxpackets, fps, hunkmegs etc?


Snaps was never a useful command to change even back in CoD. Snaps was locked to 30 server side (that or it was 20, can't remember), hunksmegs was also very useless useless you had a very bad computer. Maxpackets, fps, were the only useful commands, and CS has the equivalent.

CS is currently the largest E-Sports FPS game. I would highly suggest you look more into it. 



 A good stream to take a look at if you have time right now. Two Tier 2 teams trying to qualifier for the $250,000 Tournament that will be happening in November.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You should give Red Orchestra 2/Rising Storm a try


Both games are pretty dead in the MultiPlayer aspect.


----------



## dmasteR

Need to think of CS:GO as a brand new CS essentially. I'm assuming you came from 1.6. CS:GO is quite different from 1.6 majority of the metas that people used in 1.6 are no longer viable. You wouldn't even dare see pro players use other pistols besides the deagle/glock/usp. Theres a much larger variety of viable weapons.

If you continue to think GO will be anything like 1.6, and play it like you would 1.6 then yes, you're not going to have a enjoyable time.


----------



## HPE1000

Choked ;_;




I had it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Choked ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it


Nice try. Whats your sensitivity? It seems a tad high for you. I can see that you're over shooting and not being able to readjust.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nice try. Whats your sensitivity? It seems a tad high for you. I can see that you're over shooting and not being able to readjust.


800 dpi 1 sens. Would 750-760 be better? I have been feeling like dropping it a bit because of that very reason.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nice try. Whats your sensitivity? It seems a tad high for you. I can see that you're over shooting and not being able to readjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 800 dpi 1 sens. Would 750-760 be better? I have been feeling like dropping it a bit because of that very reason.
Click to expand...

Rather than drop the DPI, just adjust your sensitivity. I'm not sure where I heard this but I believe having your DPI set to increments like 400, 800, 1600, 3200 etc is the best way to go. Can anyone else reinforce this or am I talking non-sense?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Rather than drop the DPI, just adjust your sensitivity. I'm not sure where I heard this but I believe having your DPI set to increments like 400, 800, 1600, 3200 etc is the best way to go. Can anyone else reinforce this or am I talking non-sense?


I was under the impression that had more to do with keeping things simple and made tweaking sens in game a bit easier but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Rather than drop the DPI, just adjust your sensitivity. I'm not sure where I heard this but I believe having your DPI set to increments like 400, 800, 1600, 3200 etc is the best way to go. Can anyone else reinforce this or am I talking non-sense?


It's completely sensor dependent. The reason why a lot of mice would have the 400/800/1600/3200 increment was because those are native DPI steps for the sensor. With the Rival in HPE1000's case, every 100 (Or maybe it's 50, can't remember as I haven't used a Rival in a long time), is all native.

I suggest you lower your sensitivity though in game. Keep your DPI at 800.


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 800 dpi 1 sens. Would 750-760 be better? I have been feeling like dropping it a bit because of that very reason.


Dammm that makes me like mine is really low..... 400dpi and 1.4 in game and 1 on the scope


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> @chemicalfan Will you be going to GFinity this weekend? Gfinity 2015 Champion of Champions is happening!


Nope, after DH London need to give the missus a break from CS









Gfinity is pretty expensive because of the other stuff going on there (not just the CS LAN, it's a big event). Plus it's a little further away than London, so a bit dodgier to do it there and back in a day. I'll be sure to catch it on Twitch though (go NiP!)

Last weekend of Operation Bloodhound, hoping I can crank in some comp games to get the final drop (_maybe_ the gold coin too!)


----------



## el gappo

I feel like people (including Tarik) are sleeping on Lounge.gg... They aren't pushovers.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> Dammm that makes me like mine is really low..... 400dpi and 1.4 in game and 1 on the scope


Still ballpark though. Low would be under 1 at 400dpi.

ScreaM to Titan. Feel bad for Maniac, super nice guy, gave up his job to go full time on CS. That said he probably was the weakest part of Titan as of right now, hopefully he'll get signed up elsewhere soon enough.


----------



## el gappo

Who would of thought that making the m4a1 spit out a different spray pattern every time you shot it with the speed of a spud gun would lead to the game becoming so much more t-sided










Scream to Titan is a wierd move to make now... they could/should of done it a long time ago. http://www.hltv.org/news/14191-maniac-scream-lacks-many-qualities


----------



## HITTI

I jumped on board. I'll give her a shot. It's gonna be a pain for me to get use to not using ctrl+q or e = prone then lean.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> I jumped on board. I'll give her a shot. It's gonna be a pain for me to get use to not using ctrl+q or e = prone then lean.


I'd recommend jumping into some community servers while you learn the mechanics of the game. Steer clear of all the Valve Official game modes other than comp matchmaking, you will never want to play the game again after a few rounds.

Took me 2 years to recover after playing casual. It's not a good experience.


----------



## DizzlePro

Gfinity 2015 Champion of Champions is only 30-45mins away

i would go but Saturdays tickets have been sold out


----------



## killuchen

Anybody here use the FinalMouse 2015? My fk1 is starting to act wonky on me and I'm in need of a new mouse.

Thoughts anybody?

http://www.amazon.com/FinalMouse-2015/dp/B00MX8QSLW


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I feel like people (including Tarik) are sleeping on Lounge.gg... They aren't pushovers.


Welp... Map 1 was fun. BAHA







Gimme those skins.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> I jumped on board. I'll give her a shot. It's gonna be a pain for me to get use to not using ctrl+q or e = prone then lean.


I'd recommend jumping into some community servers while you learn the mechanics of the game. Steer clear of all the Valve Official game modes other than comp matchmaking, you will never want to play the game again after a few rounds.

Took me 2 years to recover after playing casual. It's not a good experience.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I'd recommend jumping into some community servers while you learn the mechanics of the game. Steer clear of all the Valve Official game modes other than comp matchmaking, you will never want to play the game again after a few rounds.
> 
> Took me 2 years to recover after playing casual. It's not a good experience.


Casual is just something else. These maps cannot handle 20 people. If it were casual 5v5 it would be a lot better but still, the people who play casual are typically really bad and you wont learn anything.

Deathmatch is even worse because everyone just abuses spawn protection and you don't have a fair shot when they do it.


----------



## HITTI

Dang, I knew it. Don't like. I am stuck with a pistol at every spawn. I die instant. It won't sprint. Ima place a refund.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Dang, I knew it. Don't like. I am stuck with a pistol at every spawn. I die instant. It won't sprint. Ima place a refund.


You have to buy weapons every round. It has a pretty high learning curve, so yes you will die to people better than you. We also already established their is no prone, lean, or sprint. After reading your last post, you seem more like a troll then anything now.


----------



## HITTI

Oh wow, you must purchase a weapon every round? That is nuts. By the time I find a weapon I am dead. sorry, not being troll. I requested a refund so hope it goes ok.

sub removed.


----------



## aLv1080

I really like 1v1 arena servers. I used to warm up playing DM but now I just play 1v1 arena for 1 hour or so.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Dang, I knew it. Don't like. I am stuck with a pistol at every spawn. I die instant. It won't sprint. Ima place a refund.


You have to learn the game. Too quick to make a judgement. This is not cod running and gunning. Try battlefield. Closet to cod or try dirty bomb
Which is free and very much like cod with being fast passed


----------



## chemicalfan

Bad news about Maniac, he wasn't as bad as people made out (I'd rather have him than RpK). Kinda weird having Scream & Shox on the same team too, they both kinda work as individuals. Wonder what Gamers2 will do now!?! Can't see them picking up Maniac, so maybe another shuffle is on the cards? Nico is free now after being released from dignitas...?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Still ballpark though. Low would be under 1 at 400dpi.
> 
> ScreaM to Titan. Feel bad for Maniac, super nice guy, gave up his job to go full time on CS. That said he probably was the weakest part of Titan as of right now, hopefully he'll get signed up elsewhere soon enough.


I really wonder what the buyout for ScreaM was. I can't imagine G2's buyout being cheap. Must have been roughly $50K~, as I know Hiko's buyout was around that ballpark when he played for Nihilum which is owned by Kinguin.

Really weird they picked up ScreaM though since they cut him before. Oh you french scene....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody here use the FinalMouse 2015? My fk1 is starting to act wonky on me and I'm in need of a new mouse.
> 
> Thoughts anybody?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FinalMouse-2015/dp/B00MX8QSLW


I've heard the quality isn't very good on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Bad news about Maniac, he wasn't as bad as people made out (I'd rather have him than RpK). Kinda weird having Scream & Shox on the same team too, they both kinda work as individuals. Wonder what Gamers2 will do now!?! Can't see them picking up Maniac, so maybe another shuffle is on the cards? Nico is free now after being released from dignitas...?


Gamers2 might be over lol.

http://www.hltv.org/news/16007-g2-trio-to-nip-report

Rumor mills says Get_right is going to Cloud9 and Sean will be a coach. If this is true, not sure what to say....

https://translate.google.se/translate?hl=sv&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Ffragbite.se%2Fcs%2Fnews%2F37845%2Frykte-nip-gor-stora-forandringar-tre-spelare-lamnar


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Worked out great microcenter protection plan is the best. Returned an old item. Got my full amount back. Bought the deathadder chroma on sale for 45.00 usd and had some left over for some more blue berry pastel by mayhems and a monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tried the deathadder last night. Alittle odd as it's smaller by alittle bit but comfortable. Two things I don't like but may get use to is how sensitive the left click is and also while I ran. 600 dpi on the rival the deathadder at 400 dpi seems faster moving. Probably just will take a few days and some trial and error


Yeah, the bigger height/hump makes it still feel 'large' when it's really not, so I like that. IIRC, 800 should work better than 600 because of something with the way the sensor is? I'm not sure if this is actually still true, but who knows. I highly recommend some better feet for them as it will make the mouse feel even smoother.


----------



## Cloudy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I really wonder what the buyout for ScreaM was. I can't imagine G2's buyout being cheap. Must have been roughly $50K~, as I know Hiko's buyout was around that ballpark when he played for Nihilum which is owned by Kinguin.
> 
> Really weird they picked up ScreaM though since they cut him before. Oh you french scene....
> I've heard the quality isn't very good on it.
> Gamers2 might be over lol.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/16007-g2-trio-to-nip-report
> 
> Rumor mills says Get_right is going to Cloud9 and Sean will be a coach. If this is true, not sure what to say....
> 
> https://translate.google.se/translate?hl=sv&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Ffragbite.se%2Fcs%2Fnews%2F37845%2Frykte-nip-gor-stora-forandringar-tre-spelare-lamnar


3manyrumors5me

If most of this turns out to be true, I wonder who they'll invite to qualify for NiP's major spot.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I really wonder what the buyout for ScreaM was. I can't imagine G2's buyout being cheap. Must have been roughly $50K~, as I know Hiko's buyout was around that ballpark when he played for Nihilum which is owned by Kinguin.
> 
> Really weird they picked up ScreaM though since they cut him before. Oh you french scene....
> 
> Gamers2 might be over lol.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/16007-g2-trio-to-nip-report
> 
> Rumor mills says Get_right is going to Cloud9 and Sean will be a coach. If this is true, not sure what to say....
> 
> https://translate.google.se/translate?hl=sv&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Ffragbite.se%2Fcs%2Fnews%2F37845%2Frykte-nip-gor-stora-forandringar-tre-spelare-lamnar


Must have been big money, they were on big salaries and they would want to keep a star player like that in their team.

Would be surprised if f0rest and GTR split up, they've played with each other for a long time now. I would fall of my chair laughing if they get Maikelelelelele back after changing him for allu. GTR to C9, not sure he's of the same mentality of that team so I don't think he would fit well there. Will be interesting to see how it all turns out.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Worked out great microcenter protection plan is the best. Returned an old item. Got my full amount back. Bought the deathadder chroma on sale for 45.00 usd and had some left over for some more blue berry pastel by mayhems and a monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tried the deathadder last night. Alittle odd as it's smaller by alittle bit but comfortable. Two things I don't like but may get use to is how sensitive the left click is and also while I ran. 600 dpi on the rival the deathadder at 400 dpi seems faster moving. Probably just will take a few days and some trial and error


Use this to convert your sensitivity: http://www.users.on.net/~frankros/DPI-calc.php - Deathadder is a great mouse, I recently got the Zowie EC1-A, and it made me realize how much I took my Deathadder 2013 for granted. I know most would say EC1-A is better, but it just felt extremely slow, and I didn't feel I had complete control of my crosshair like I do with the Deathadder. I expected much better with the Avago 3310 sensor


----------



## killuchen

Finally got me a fire n ice







she so purrty


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Gamers2 might be over lol.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/16007-g2-trio-to-nip-report
> 
> Rumor mills says Get_right is going to Cloud9 and Sean will be a coach. If this is true, not sure what to say....
> 
> https://translate.google.se/translate?hl=sv&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Ffragbite.se%2Fcs%2Fnews%2F37845%2Frykte-nip-gor-stora-forandringar-tre-spelare-lamnar


Just read this on HLTV, I feel sick.

It's all well and good the CEO's denying it, but it's all too often these rumours turn out to the true. I'd kinda called Get_righT leaving, but to Cloud9?! At the expense of SGares?! Mental.
Also, to -3 +3 is crazy. PLUS, if dennis isn't the IGL, this will fail. I think rain > friberg though, and maik > allu, so I guess I can't argue too much. But NiP without Get_right just makes me sad.









Gonna go click some heads to make me feel better.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just read this on HLTV, I feel sick.
> 
> It's all well and good the CEO's denying it, but it's all too often these rumours turn out to the true. I'd kinda called Get_righT leaving, but to Cloud9?! At the expense of SGares?! Mental.
> Also, to -3 +3 is crazy. PLUS, if dennis isn't the IGL, this will fail. I think rain > friberg though, and maik > allu, so I guess I can't argue too much. But NiP without Get_right just makes me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go click some heads to make me feel better.


It only makes sense for him to deny it since contracts are still intact. Sean wanted to retire a year and a half ago, so him going into a coach role makes sense.

I disagree with Maikelele > Allu however. Maikelele takes way too many risks and ends up costing his team too often. He's just a flashy awper IMO.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It only makes sense for him to deny it since contracts are still intact. Sean wanted to retire a year and a half ago, so him going into a coach role makes sense.
> 
> I disagree with Maikelele > Allu however. Maikelele takes way too many risks and ends up costing his team too often. He's just a flashy awper IMO.


He's like a Shazam type awper, just a bit more consistent though. Definitely agree allu >


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I'd recommend jumping into some community servers while you learn the mechanics of the game. Steer clear of all the Valve Official game modes other than comp matchmaking, you will never want to play the game again after a few rounds.
> 
> Took me 2 years to recover after playing casual. It's not a good experience.


I'd just avoid Casual altogether, doesn't really teach you anything useful. I'd personally recommend Arms Race for the first game mode.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Dang, I knew it. Don't like. I am stuck with a pistol at every spawn. I die instant. It won't sprint. Ima place a refund.


Depending on the game mode, you just buy a weapon, like you'd pick out a class in CoD. Dying instantly is going to happen, especially when you first start, but then you start learning where to check when you spawn in certain places, and how to predict where enemies will be. As a general rule, enemies are going to be where your team-mates aren't, the areas without lots of team icons on the minimap is where I usually head after spawning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got me a fire n ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she so purrty


Very nice.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd just avoid Casual altogether, doesn't really teach you anything useful. I'd personally recommend Arms Race for the first game mode.
> Depending on the game mode, you just buy a weapon, like you'd pick out a class in CoD. Dying instantly is going to happen, especially when you first start, but then you start learning where to check when you spawn in certain places, and how to predict where enemies will be. As a general rule, enemies are going to be where your team-mates aren't, the areas without lots of team icons on the minimap is where I usually head after spawning.
> Very nice.


Thx


----------



## el gappo




----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got me a fire n ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she so purrty


Man how much did that cost you. I have a bunch of pure and looked for a fire and ice for a bit but I could never find one with a clean corner.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> Man how much did that cost you. I have a bunch of pure and looked for a fire and ice for a bit but I could never find one with a clean corner.


traded my bayo sapphire + icarus for it.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> traded my bayo sapphire + icarus for it.


that seems like a pretty good deal. Looks like it's max red aswell.


----------



## MadRabbit

Am I the only one that prefers Galil over AK?









I just cant get the handle on AK while I can actually do wonders with Galil...


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> that seems like a pretty good deal. Looks like it's max red aswell.


True max red have a #412 pattern on csgozone. Mine's 2nd max. There's only like 8-10 max true fades out there.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Am I the only one that prefers Galil over AK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cant get the handle on AK while I can actually do wonders with Galil...


Yes, you're probably the only one









Galil is honestly inferior to the AK in just about every aspect besides ammo. Even then you can argue that the AK does 1 shot headshots thus making the extra 5 bullets rather useless in almost every situation.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes, you're probably the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galil is honestly inferior to the AK in just about every aspect besides ammo. Even then you can argue that the AK does 1 shot headshots thus making the extra 5 bullets rather useless in almost every situation.


Oh well. Guess Im unique that way then









Need to practice AK more I guess. But dont see myself using it on a comp match anywhere in the near future yet.


----------



## semencmoz

I prefered galil over ak in first 4-5 months in CS - for many reasons: 2000$ (buy it almost every round), fairly accurate (more accurate than famas), same damage as M4a4, RPM is same as m4a4, 5 more bullets and the most important for newcomer - tighter spray pattern, so it easier just to spray and pray. now i realised how important OsHs in this game.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Am I the only one that prefers Galil over AK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cant get the handle on AK while I can actually do wonders with Galil...


I know a supreme who prefers the galil to the ak. Get used to the ak spray pattern and I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> True max red have a #412 pattern on csgozone. Mine's 2nd max. There's only like 8-10 max true fades out there.


I was offered a 2nd max but the corner was all beat up







. Once I get back from holiday I'll try to find a nice one.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It only makes sense for him to deny it since contracts are still intact. Sean wanted to retire a year and a half ago, so him going into a coach role makes sense.
> 
> I disagree with Maikelele > Allu however. Maikelele takes way too many risks and ends up costing his team too often. He's just a flashy awper IMO.


I know what you mean, but Maikelele is young. Remember, JW wasn't always a god with the AWP. Everyone has to start somewhere, and I don't think maikelele is that far off. Consistency works both ways - one day he could be AWPing like Smithsz, one day he could be AWPing as good as JW (or better if JW is off-form). Put another way, if allu is rock-solid consistant (he's not), then some days he'd play better than maikelele, some days worse. Personally, I'd rather have that, but not base the team around him, if that makes sense. Don't give him "the freedom of the map", make sure he's playing a specific spot in accordance with the other players, who could support him. Chances are, you'll know before the game what kind of day he's having, so could adjust accordingly.

I've never really noted their rifle skills, guess they're about even (not terrible, but not great either)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Am I the only one that prefers Galil over AK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cant get the handle on AK while I can actually do wonders with Galil...


I did in the early days, maybe it's the fire rate? Anyway, the only thing you need to do to change your mind & improve your game - practise headshots. Go and do a TON of deathmatch, using only the AK (or, as I prefer, the Deagle), focussing on headshots only. There are specialist headshot-only maps & servers, but normal deathmatch will work just as well if you're disciplined.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Am I the only one that prefers Galil over AK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cant get the handle on AK while I can actually do wonders with Galil...


I used to use the Galil a lot, but after getting used to the spray pattern on the AK, the Galil feels really ineffective now.


----------



## MadRabbit

Thanks guys.

I'll try to improve my AK game









DM it is for today!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'll try to improve my AK game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DM it is for today!


GL dude, just grind it out


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'll try to improve my AK game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DM it is for today!


Might sound a bit odd but try going on a headshot only server and spraying for headshots. Not like 20 bullet spray just like 5 ish, this shouldn't be something you should do to warm up but when I started cs it helped me get my head around how much you actually need to pull down to hit your shots.

Although download a bot map where they stand around and play with that for a bit. Try different styles of shooting and find what works best for you and learn how to implement it when you actually play







.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I know what you mean, but Maikelele is young. Remember, JW wasn't always a god with the AWP. Everyone has to start somewhere, and I don't think maikelele is that far off. Consistency works both ways - one day he could be AWPing like Smithsz, one day he could be AWPing as good as JW (or better if JW is off-form). Put another way, if allu is rock-solid consistant (he's not), then some days he'd play better than maikelele, some days worse. Personally, I'd rather have that, but not base the team around him, if that makes sense. Don't give him "the freedom of the map", make sure he's playing a specific spot in accordance with the other players, who could support him. Chances are, you'll know before the game what kind of day he's having, so could adjust accordingly.
> 
> I've never really noted their rifle skills, guess they're about even (not terrible, but not great either)?
> I did in the early days, maybe it's the fire rate? Anyway, the only thing you need to do to change your mind & improve your game - practise headshots. Go and do a TON of deathmatch, using only the AK (or, as I prefer, the Deagle), focussing on headshots only. There are specialist headshot-only maps & servers, but normal deathmatch will work just as well if you're disciplined.


Allu (23) and Maikelele (22) are a year apart. Consistency works both ways without a doubt, but if you've watched enough matches from the two you'll also understand Allu doesn't put his team in poor situations more times than not. Maikelele also has a attitude issue where as Allu is very enjoyable to play with.

Look at Gamers2, he's becoming a issue on this team as well.

You have to give a awp the freedom, that's literally what they're good for. The second you start using a awp in stationary positions, the more quickly the awp becomes useless.
Quote:


> Turner set to unveil televised esports league featuring CS:GO


http://www.dailydot.com/esports/turner-brodcasting-counter-strike/


----------



## killuchen

Had a close ace the other day


----------



## Maticb

Mine are always close







. On the mission leaderboard I have 56 4-kill rounds and 2-aces, someone always gets the last guy instead of me


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Allu (23) and Maikelele (22) are a year apart. Consistency works both ways without a doubt, but if you've watched enough matches from the two you'll also understand Allu doesn't put his team in poor situations more times than not. Maikelele also has a attitude issue where as Allu is very enjoyable to play with.
> 
> Look at Gamers2, he's becoming a issue on this team as well.
> 
> You have to give a awp the freedom, that's literally what they're good for. The second you start using a awp in stationary positions, the more quickly the awp becomes useless./


I guess that's true, I mean all the best awpers have the freedom. The ones you don't think of in that category don't (allu, Smithz, fox maybe, mou maybe, Liquid adreN).

I meant young in the context of career, rather than raw age. If you think that neither will get better, then I don't think either are good enough for NiP. Allu might not mess up as much as maikelele, but he also is rarely an impact player. I guess the "meta" has moved away from the AWP like that since the nerf, but it's coming back. It's harsh that fnatic hold onto 2 of the world's best awpers, that's just greedy









Sigh, I guess all we can do is accept any changes as they come. Nothing we can do, and *****ing about it won't change things. Can't imagine the shox fans were impressed when he moved to Titan, but people have got no choice but to get over it.
As long as the CS is good, who cares!?!


----------



## jameyscott

As Bloodhound is coming to a close, I have to say... I'm very thankful that Valve has these operations. When I first started playing (Vanguard era?) I loved the missions because it felt like I was accomplishing something in game, but then I hit a point where I actually had to play competitive matches in order to move further in the operation. This forced me to start playing competitive, and I found out that I really enjoyed it. This operation has done a very similar thing. Before the Bloodhound update my map pool was Inferno, Mirage, and Cache. Obviously playing three maps can burn you out on a game really quick, but this operation again forced me to play other maps, and I found out that I really enjoy all of the active duty maps. Now I play all main competitive maps (maps used in tournaments) besides Dust Eleventy-Seven.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Turner set to unveil televised esports league featuring CS:GO
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/esports/turner-brodcasting-counter-strike/
Click to expand...

woah, that's big! This will be the 2nd time CS:GO has ever been aired on TV other than Xgames, right?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I guess that's true, I mean all the best awpers have the freedom. The ones you don't think of in that category don't (allu, Smithz, fox maybe, mou maybe, Liquid adreN).
> 
> I meant young in the context of career, rather than raw age. If you think that neither will get better, then I don't think either are good enough for NiP. Allu might not mess up as much as maikelele, but he also is rarely an impact player. I guess the "meta" has moved away from the AWP like that since the nerf, but it's coming back. It's harsh that fnatic hold onto 2 of the world's best awpers, that's just greedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, I guess all we can do is accept any changes as they come. Nothing we can do, and *****ing about it won't change things. Can't imagine the shox fans were impressed when he moved to Titan, but people have got no choice but to get over it.
> As long as the CS is good, who cares!?!


That's what I disagree with though, Allu is a impact player. He's just not doing frag video plays. You can even take a look at Allu's event history: http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=247&playerid=695 Their careers have been roughly the same amount of time. Allu and Maikelele have both been playing for many years now, and both played 1.6 semi-professionally. Neither are young in the context of their CS careers.

You know who isn't a impact player on NiP? Friberg. Friberg hasn't been relevant for roughly a full year now.

EDIT: Here's Maikelele http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=246&playerid=1045 He's beyond inconsistent.

Smithz/Mou/Adren aren't full time awpers. They're hybrid and only pick up a awp when needed. Olof is the same way, Olof is a primary rifler and only picks up a awp when needed. That however doesn't make his role as a awper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> woah, that's big! This will be the 2nd time CS:GO has ever been aired on TV other than Xgames, right?


Yes, although this seems to be much bigger than XGames. This will be more on the scale of when CGS was hosted on DirectTV.


----------



## el gappo

Bap bap booop


----------



## dmasteR

http://oddshot.tv/shot/dreamhackcs-20150924205316661

That quick Ace by AZR, literally just happened.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Bap bap booop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"poppop 'eadshawt"


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3m6qsb/so_now_that_the_m4a1s_has_been_changed_im_curious/cvcsm35

FPS fix is incoming for those who are having poor performance.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3m6qsb/so_now_that_the_m4a1s_has_been_changed_im_curious/cvcsm35
> 
> Looks like Valve will not be changing the armor penetration for the M4A1-S after all.


So the only difference is rate of fire?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I have no idea what you linked. Reddit is a mess of a forum that has very limited functionality IMO


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I have no idea what you linked. Reddit is a mess of a forum that has very limited functionality IMO


Reddit is a pain to read if you don't normally go there.

From Ido @ Valve
Quote:


> These numbers are very close to our data ( 43% A1 vs 57% A4 ) from the top skill groups from a few days ago.
> Currently there's some movement back towards the A1. As of yesterday the A1 was at 47%.
> Cheers.
> EDIT: Cheers.


Quote:


> We originally thought the A1 would require a more significant change. At this point we agree that players have an interesting choice to make between two rifles of comparable value. If this changes the we'll revisit the numbers.
> Thanks.


So all the current changes to the A1 that are in place right now, are what Valve will be sticking to for CS:GO until they feel a change is needed. Originally there was supposed to be a armor penetration nerf as well for the A1.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's what I disagree with though, Allu is a impact player. He's just not doing frag video plays. You can even take a look at Allu's event history: http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=247&playerid=695 Their careers have been roughly the same amount of time. Allu and Maikelele have both been playing for many years now, and both played 1.6 semi-professionally. Neither are young in the context of their CS careers.
> 
> You know who isn't a impact player on NiP? Friberg. Friberg hasn't been relevant for roughly a full year now.
> 
> EDIT: Here's Maikelele http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=246&playerid=1045 He's beyond inconsistent.
> 
> Smithz/Mou/Adren aren't full time awpers. They're hybrid and only pick up a awp when needed. Olof is the same way, Olof is a primary rifler and only picks up a awp when needed. That however doesn't make his role as a awper.


We'll never agree on this







I don't see allu as an impact player, in fairness it's VERY hard to pick one on NiP recently anyway. To me, an impact player is one that can, and more importantly does, shut down rounds single-handedly. Getting 2/3 frags, and emasculating the enemies attack/defence (depending on side). Allu is better recently, but it's still not the same as the top level AWPers. And I don't think it will be, it's not his style. I guess that's good, it's a safer bet, but NiP lack anyone flying that flag now.

Totally agree with Friberg, as much as I love the guy, he's just not the entry fragger other teams have. You can't go into a site on an execute and not get a frag, it's not going to work against teams like TSM. He does that too often. Plus, his "solo holding" CT ability....well, he's no NBK or Krimz. Not in the same ballpark. I think I'd very much welcome -friberg +dennis, if it's on the cards. From what I gather, dennis is a decent IGL, which would leave Xist a support fragger like F0rest. On a good day, Xist is better than f0rest (it goes both ways though), Get_righT can entry on the T side, even if it's not his best use it still works. Anyway, this is all hypothetical tactics, and I'm nowhere near experienced/skilled enough to be suggesting this. But I'd still -friberg +dennis, then let the pros sort it out.

Olof might not be a primary AWPer, but he's still one of the best in the world without a doubt. Smithz/Mou/Adren remind me a bit of Fifflaren, without an AWP they are just cannon fodder, and with an expensive AWP, they *might* do this business, or might go down without a frag.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I have no idea what you linked. Reddit is a mess of a forum that has very limited functionality IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Reddit is a pain to read if you don't normally go there.
> 
> From Ido @ Valve
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> These numbers are very close to our data ( 43% A1 vs 57% A4 ) from the top skill groups from a few days ago.
> Currently there's some movement back towards the A1. As of yesterday the A1 was at 47%.
> Cheers.
> EDIT: Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We originally thought the A1 would require a more significant change. At this point we agree that players have an interesting choice to make between two rifles of comparable value. If this changes the we'll revisit the numbers.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all the current changes to the A1 that are in place right now, are what Valve will be sticking to for CS:GO until they feel a change is needed. Originally there was supposed to be a armor penetration nerf as well for the A1.
Click to expand...

I caught that. I was expecting there something there to confirm that Valve has only touched RoF and nothing else unlike the patch notes state.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I caught that. I was expecting there something there to confirm that Valve has only touched RoF and nothing else unlike the patch notes state.


What do you mean, they did confirm it.

A user asked
Quote:


> mkd24 56 points 5 hours ago
> So are you going to try and implement the changes that you wanted but couldn't for some reason again? The other nerf of the A1s, I don't remember exactly what it was.


Ido confirms:
Quote:


> ]ido_valveValve Employee 350 points 5 hours ago*
> We originally thought the A1 would require a more significant change. At this point we agree that players have an interesting choice to make between two rifles of comparable value. If this changes then we'll revisit the numbers.
> Thanks.


The only thing that wasn't changed from the patch notes was the
Quote:


> - Reduced armor penetration


From the patch notes:
Quote:


> - M4A1-S:
> - Reduced price
> - Reduced armor penetration
> - Reduced ROF
> - Increased base spread


Interesting thing I found:
Quote:


> M4A4|M4A1-S: Have m4a1-s equipped.
> "buy M4A1 1" - buys m4a4
> "buy M4A1" - buys m4a1-s
> For pistols:
> CZ75-A|Five seven: Have cz75 equipped.
> "buy FIVESEVEN 1" - buys fiveseven
> "buy FIVESEVEN 5" - buys cz75
> CZ75-A|Tec-9: Have cz75 equipped.
> "buy TEC9 7" - buys tec9
> "buy TEC9 5" - buys cz75
> You can also combine it:
> "buy FIVESEVEN 1;buy TEC9 7" - fiveseven/tec9
> "buy TEC9 5;buy FIVESEVEN 5" - cz75
> Caps are important.


Allows you to buy both. I assume this will get patched out however like they did previously.

PATCH RELEASED. Music kits, my favorite.....
Quote:


> MUSIC KITS
> 
> Players can now purchase Music Kits that track Official Competitive MVPs. These special Music Kits are available as StatTrak Music Kit offers. All new music kits are also available as normal (non-StatTrak) Music Kit offers.
> Awolnation
> Beartooth
> Daniel Sadowski
> *Darude* (people are going to be happy about this one)
> Ian Hultquist
> Kelly Bailey
> Ki Theory
> Lennie Moore
> Michael Bross
> Mord Fustang
> New Beat Fund
> Proxy
> Skog
> Troels Folmann
> ANIMATION
> 
> *Fixed crouched defusal aim matrix bug
> Improved walk/run blending in some cases when speed changes rapidly
> Improved walk footplants
> CPU performance optimizations*.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> PATCH RELEASED. Music kits, my favorite.....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> MUSIC KITS
> 
> Players can now purchase Music Kits that track Official Competitive MVPs. These special Music Kits are available as StatTrak Music Kit offers. All new music kits are also available as normal (non-StatTrak) Music Kit offers.
> Awolnation
> Beartooth
> Daniel Sadowski
> *Darude* (people are going to be happy about this one)
> Ian Hultquist
> Kelly Bailey
> Ki Theory
> Lennie Moore
> Michael Bross
> Mord Fustang
> New Beat Fund
> Proxy
> Skog
> Troels Folmann
> ANIMATION
> 
> *Fixed crouched defusal aim matrix bug
> Improved walk/run blending in some cases when speed changes rapidly
> Improved walk footplants
> CPU performance optimizations*.
Click to expand...

oh boy... let the DUDUDU's commence...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> StatTrak Music Kit




Hopefully this update fixes some peoples FPS issues.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> oh boy... let the DUDUDU's commence...


Here's the official press release:

http://www.timewarner.com/newsroom/press-releases/2015/09/24/turner-broadcasting-system-inc-and-wme-img-form-strategic


----------



## HPE1000

No sandstorm for MVP song, oh well. I will still buy it I guess.

How do people already have these music kits though? There are ones on the market already.


----------



## chemicalfan

Skins are one thing, but I draw the line at music kits. Don't think I'll ever buy one


----------



## Arizonian

Hi guys, new to CS:GO so fresh meat in game here.









Got my son into it and he's amazing from the get go, got him into FPS at a young age.

Been lurking here for a while taking it in. Saw the update on music kits. Seems trivial, especially those high prices.

http://csgostash.com/music/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Skins are one thing, but I draw the line at music kits. *Don't think I'll ever buy* one


Me neither, but I do put team stickers on my guns to give support to a team.


----------



## semencmoz

music kits are way more viable than skins actually. especially for those people like me, who enables 10sec countdown of bombplant to hear do I or not have enough time to defuse with/without kits. and kits like http://csgostash.com/music/4/High-Noon-Feed-Me actually do some job ticking out timings. while most of them yes, totally cosmetical yet still they may do some entertaining job while you sitting in the lobby and waiting teammates.
also skogII kit in 10sec bomb ticking music apparently has clear transition to lower tones when bomb timer reaches 5 second. that is totally useful too.
just listened all new kits, and it sounds like most new music kits have either 1sec beats, or transition between 10-6sec to 5-1sec. i wish i could preview kits in game to hear myself if it's true and if it is, than valve/compositors are actually got the idea of music in game quite right.

i think i'm going to buy scogII (5sec transition) or Uber Blasto Phone(1sec ticks) when i get an offer.


----------



## Maticb

I'd never buy a music kit for 8€ either, but I got mine for 1,5€.


----------



## tristanbear

So I finally got to DMG, I still feel garbage and I don't deserve it though. It feels so weird that you can be bad yet still be "higher" ranked.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> So I finally got to DMG, I still feel garbage and I don't deserve it though. It feels so weird that you can be bad yet still be "higher" ranked.


Don't feel bad, I got carried to LE from playing with friends.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Don't feel bad, I got carried to LE from playing with friends.


My friends are all Gold Nova and Silver. :3


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> My friends are all Gold Nova and Silver. :3


I started playing with them when we were all Silvers, now they're LEM/ SMFC and I'm LE.









It's getting harder to play with them now though as I'm in the UK with 120+ ping and they're in the US. Hard to win gunfights against SMFCs with 100 ping less than you.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> So I finally got to DMG, I still feel garbage and I don't deserve it though. It feels so weird that you can be bad yet still be "higher" ranked.


Don't worry, even most globals nowadays are garbage including me.


----------



## Maticb

Yea it's all about teamwork.

I played yesterday with a premade group of 3x LE and 1 DMG and we got 1 more LE guy.
We played against 1x LEM and some MG1/MG2s of which one seemed to be at least an SMFC smurf and I have to say it was clear that smurfing is no longer as viable when playing against a team that works together on LE. We all had 50+ points except one at 30. The enemies only had 2 with decent points and the rest of them under 10 kills. We won easily 16-7.

The only thing that IMO makes me different from an average global elite player ATM is nothing but more wins and more consistent gameplay performance, because I still end up carrying 1 game and the next one im #5 with 10 kills.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> So I finally got to DMG, I still feel garbage and I don't deserve it though. It feels so weird that you can be bad yet still be "higher" ranked.


that's exactly how i feel. i just hit DMG the other day as well


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> So I finally got to DMG, I still feel garbage and I don't deserve it though. It feels so weird that you can be bad yet still be "higher" ranked.
> 
> 
> 
> that's exactly how i feel. i just hit DMG the other day as well
Click to expand...

Yep, that's my MM experience in a nutshell. Do absolutely horrible making so many mistakes and yet at the end of the game I'm told I ranked up. Feels bad being rewarded for something and I didn't even really earn it.


----------



## sammkv

I'm getting some really bad performance lately and the game is not smooth at all. What happened to the optimizations?!!?!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I'm getting some really bad performance lately and the game is not smooth at all. What happened to the optimizations?!!?!


Have you played since the patch that got released last night?
Quote:


> - CPU performance optimizations.


Was in the patch notes.


----------



## beatfried

they fixed the binds for the not-equipped weapons -,-


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> M4A4|M4A1-S: Have m4a1-s equipped.
> "buy M4A1 1" - buys m4a4
> "buy M4A1" - buys m4a1-s
> For pistols:
> CZ75-A|Five seven: Have cz75 equipped.
> "buy FIVESEVEN 1" - buys fiveseven
> "buy FIVESEVEN 5" - buys cz75
> CZ75-A|Tec-9: Have cz75 equipped.
> "buy TEC9 7" - buys tec9
> "buy TEC9 5" - buys cz75
> You can also combine it:
> "buy FIVESEVEN 1;buy TEC9 7" - fiveseven/tec9
> "buy TEC9 5;buy FIVESEVEN 5" - cz75
> Caps are important.
> 
> Allows you to buy both. I assume this will get patched out however like they did previously.


How do you use this? In a .cfg or within one of the game files?


----------



## frankietown

New LE here looking for players to play with at my rank and higher so I can keep learning and not soloq. Add me on steam, same as my overclock name


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> How do you use this? In a .cfg or within one of the game files?


Doesn't matter anymore as it's been fixed as of the last patch.









You would normally put that in your autoexec.cfg


----------



## el gappo

JW showing us how the Mag 7 should be used









Some seriously exciting CS.


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, Fnatic just refuse to lose, even when they're massively behind.


----------



## el gappo

15-4 down and Fnatic bring it to overtime!









This is nuts.


----------



## Paradigm84

RIP comeback.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm loving this match! I thought we were in for a 2-0 fnatic, as NiP have been bad recently, but this is like the NiP out old! Would be worried about Train, but they just beat fnatic on Inferno, so who knows what's gonna happen?!


----------



## jameyscott

Holy crap... Where was Friberg? Like, was he actually on the server?


----------



## Arizonian

Dang missed this in US......way to early here when this was going on. Glad I didn't miss my favorite team EnVyUs next in round 2 vs VP.


----------



## Paradigm84

What was the score on the final NIP/ Fnatic match? I know Fnatic won but I'm not sure by how much.


----------



## lolllll117

looks like i woke up just in time to watch VP and Envy play


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What was the score on the final NIP/ Fnatic match? I know Fnatic won but I'm not sure by how much.


It was a BO5 3-2 Fnatic. Both maps that NiP won went to overtime


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It was a BO5 3-2 Fnatic. Both maps that NiP won went to overtime


I meant the rounds, but I found out earlier, thanks anyway.


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

Can someone help me? I'm getting very high CPU usage in CS:GO... like 100% most of the time. With other games its 30-50% for me (FF13, MGSV:GZ, Tomb Raider).


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buka The Earthworm*
> 
> Can someone help me? I'm getting very high CPU usage in CS:GO... like 100% most of the time. With other games its 30-50% for me (FF13, MGSV:GZ, Tomb Raider).


Counter-strike Global Offensive is a pretty CPU intensive game. What CPU are you running?


----------



## pez

Got a 2 KDR and 5 or 6 MVPs in a DMG match today. And that was my second match in the past month. I accidentally used my Rival as I was using it for browsing....go figure. #dualmouselife


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Counter-strike Global Offensive is a pretty CPU intensive game. What CPU are you running?


I have a Haswell i5-4460.


----------



## Widde

Hi just wanted to lift forth something I wasnt able to find untill recently, apologies if it have been posted before. The 4,3 black bar issue for people playing stretched on windows 10 not being able to do so, I was pulling my hair out because of this ^^ Anyway long story short I found HotKey Resolution Changer to make it work ^^ Now able to play in 1280x960 again. Just select the resolution/refresh rate you want and bind a hotkey to swap between them. You need to have the game set to the same resolution you want to play at (with black bars) and then press the hotkey and voila,

Just thought I'd put this out there for people that havent found it. And again sorry if this have been posted before.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I meant the rounds, but I found out earlier, thanks anyway.


I'm a derp. I didn't see "final" when I read your message.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Hi just wanted to lift forth something I wasnt able to find untill recently, apologies if it have been posted before. The 4,3 black bar issue for people playing stretched on windows 10 not being able to do so, I was pulling my hair out because of this ^^ Anyway long story short I found HotKey Resolution Changer to make it work ^^ Now able to play in 1280x960 again. Just select the resolution/refresh rate you want and bind a hotkey to swap between them. You need to have the game set to the same resolution you want to play at (with black bars) and then press the hotkey and voila,
> 
> Just thought I'd put this out there for people that havent found it. And again sorry if this have been posted before.


Is this a AMD issue? As I know I didn't have this issue on any NVIDIA systems.

Who's ready for some GFinity Finals in 4 hours?!


----------



## mutatedknutz

One question, Why do people play at low resolution and black bars?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> One question, Why do people play at low resolution and black bars?


Something people who played 1.6/Source are used to when they played on a CRT.

Others play on black bars because X pro does, or also because it's easier to focus when you have black bars due to the lower FOV.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Thanks for watching the demo, dmasteR. That particular friend of mine is really getting to me. I have a few more demos if anyone would like to kill some time. Only if you guys have some spare time, I'd like an analysis of myself and a couple friends.
I've found out, that I can actually snipe a bit.


----------



## lolllll117

two juan deag's followed by 3 AK spray downs.




Just a quick highlight from a match i just played. for some reason my recording doesn't show the flick i made to get that first kill. it looks kind of like i just fired and landed a lucky headshot.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is this a AMD issue? As I know I didn't have this issue on any NVIDIA systems.
> 
> Yes this is an amd issue :/
> 
> Who's ready for some GFinity Finals in 4 hours?!


Yes this is an amd issue :/


----------



## Arizonian

Woke up just to see Fnatic vs EnVyUs. They are on Train and EvVyUs isn't so good here. I'm looking toward to the Cobbelstone match. Go EnVyUs!

Add: valiant try by EnVyUs on Train to come from behind, did much better than yesterday with VP. Just not enough.

Fnatic 1 EnVyUs 2 next up Inferno I think.









Add: Darn. Even up


----------



## confed

Time for the 5th map on Cache. Been interesting so far. I only watched Train and Inferno so far but damn, lots of clutch moments for Fnatic. Crazy.


----------



## Arizonian

OMG! EnVyUs did it!!!!!!!


----------



## HPE1000

This was seriously the worst idea to boost my friend to LE. He has absolutely no grasp of the game and at this point he doesn't even care to. He is now going on a rant about how the p90 is a very underrated gun and that the only reason people would buy the ak47 or m4 over it are because "that is what the pros do".



He also thinks the AK is the worst gun in the game. He goes taser only if he is 4-5 rounds behind. Trash talks the teammates who call out his silver aim/plays because he is clearly doing better than them on the scoreboard.

He has like 70 hours played and under 15 comp wins.


----------



## pez

k-k-k-k-armaaaa


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This was seriously the worst idea to boost my friend to LE. He has absolutely no grasp of the game and at this point he doesn't even care to. He is now going on a rant about how the p90 is a very underrated gun and that the only reason people would buy the ak47 or m4 over it are because "that is what the pros do".


i have similar story. one mate of mine has good aim andis able to relatively stable get 20+kills, but when he fails one spray with m4/ak he shouts "omg ak/m4 is useless, this game is broken" buys p90 and goes rush 24/7. i alvays say: "if you just spend 2 hours on learning spray patterns and shooting mechanics, you would reach LEM(as i said, he has very good aim) easily", but he always messes up, and going full YOLO.
his stats


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> He also thinks the AK is the worst gun in the game. He goes taser only if he is 4-5 rounds behind. Trash talks the teammates who call out his silver aim/plays because he is clearly doing better than them on the scoreboard.
> 
> He has like 70 hours played and under 15 comp wins.


That is the people we want to leave on Silver










I had the most funny round yesterday on Cache, we were losing 7-0 on ct side, but then won 8 in a row to 7-8 lol
On the t side we ended up winning 16-13

And I already had some ppl crying when we were losing on CT side that match(I'm LE), honestly I do not get these people. In silver you can probably say that if you are 5 rounds behind you will probably lose, but that isn't the case on higher ranks. You get to know your enemy and their tactics, maybe even without thinking of it and comebacks aren't that rare really.

The most epic one i did with a premade group of 5 friends was on Overpass, from 11-4 to 16-14, I think that is much more intense and satisfying then when you win like 16-6. And you feel awesome after you do it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> That is the people we want to leave on Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the most funny round yesterday on Cache, we were losing 7-0 on ct side, but then won 8 in a row to 7-8 lol
> On the t side we ended up winning 16-13
> 
> And I already had some ppl crying when we were losing on CT side that match(I'm LE), honestly I do not get these people. In silver you can probably say that if you are 5 rounds behind you will probably lose, but that isn't the case on higher ranks. You get to know your enemy and their tactics, maybe even without thinking of it and comebacks aren't that rare really.
> 
> The most epic one i did with a premade group of 5 friends was on Overpass, from 11-4 to 16-14, I think that is much more intense and satisfying then when you win like 16-6. And you feel awesome after you do it


Well to be fair he is decent. His aim is pretty good but his crosshair placement is horrible. He knows nothing about the maps though so we typically stay at the same site and setup crossfire and he gets a lot of kills because of it. Plus he catches people off guard when he just rushes out of sites on CT side. He also plays cobblestone 100% of the time. I think he solo queued one night and played like 6 games of cobble in a row. This is the same person who abandoned the match and went offline 4 rounds into a train match because he had 0 kills and "didn't know the map". All we had him doing was watching ramp at B.

But yeah, I dont get the people who give up early. It just ruins the game, even if there is no real chance of winning, why not at least try? There is no need getting all upset losing another round when it is looking bad, but there is no point just throwing that round away without trying.

I had a similar game on overpass where were just got rolled on CT side and somehow brought it back T side and won. I feel like the score lines might have been the same. We didnt give up and the other team was furious at the end. Lots of people just start throwing away rounds when they are winning (either stupid plays or bad buys like negevs and autos because its funny) and if you break their economy while they are doing it, you have a great chance of coming back.


----------



## lolllll117

I tried my luck at ninja defusing for the first time. It actually went better than expected


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I tried my luck at ninja defusing for the first time. It actually went better than expected


LOL


----------



## chemicalfan

Forgot to mention, I ranked up to SEM yesterday. It's kinda weird, I mid-fragged my first game, a 7-16 loss on Season, with GN2s & 3s, so thought I must be doing something right. Next game 3 games were wins (can't remember the scores), but I top fragged 2 of them, but all three were mostly filled with GN1's, with the odd SEM & GN2. Looks like that initial loss did some hefty ELO damage









Not that I'm bothered, ranks are irrelevant, but it's good to know that I should be around GN2/3. Considering when I first started playing 18 months ago, and ranked Silver 2, I thought I'd be SEM at absolute best. And I know why I've improved, considering how little I play - it's solely down to my PC (laptop). My old one would run at about 40fps, and it's just not enough for CSGO. My new one is happily cooking away 110-120fps (I cap at 121), except Train which runs at about 100. Makes the difference so much!


----------



## 95329

Feels good :')



EDIT: Just hit global if anyone's wondering.


----------



## MadRabbit

Valve really needs to re-think the overwatch program.

A lot of people are streaming their overwatch sessions and there is NO way they can hear/see everything, good luck with the false positives.

Almost every game I play at GN3 I get blamed for wallhack because I actually use the sound aspect A LOT to my favor and this way I wouldnt be too surprised to be overwatch banned from some streamer just because "he didnt hear" the same thing.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Valve really needs to re-think the overwatch program.
> 
> A lot of people are streaming their overwatch sessions and there is NO way they can hear/see everything, good luck with the false positives.
> 
> Almost every game I play at GN3 I get blamed for wallhack because I actually use the sound aspect A LOT to my favor and this way I wouldnt be too surprised to be overwatch banned from some streamer just because "he didnt hear" the same thing.


I went on my smurf (GN3) yesterday, this guy went 3 rounds in a row with the AWP on the same spot, I deagle headshotted him 3 times and their entire team was crying so badly









Then I wallbanged one guy in the porta toilet when they were trolling, and one more guy throught the smoke, so they started crying even more, so yeah I'm probably on overwatch right now.

And I think any streamer knows you can use sound, there is quite an obvious difference between people who use sound and those who wallhack. And I would like to see some statistics on how many people actually do overwatch lol. I may have done it like 4-5 times since I got it, which was probably a few months ago.

And out of those 4-5 times it was always just an obvious smurf on lower ranks.

As a programmer, I would imagine they use overwatch to filter the false ones. Like if 15 people in a row say he isn't hacking they can remove the report. And if 10/15 say he is hacking then a "mod" can look at it to make the final decision. I seriously doubt VAC bans will be given by the community votes only.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Valve really needs to re-think the overwatch program.
> 
> A lot of people are streaming their overwatch sessions and there is NO way they can hear/see everything, good luck with the false positives.
> 
> Almost every game I play at GN3 I get blamed for wallhack because I actually use the sound aspect A LOT to my favor and this way I wouldnt be too surprised to be overwatch banned from some streamer just because "he didnt hear" the same thing.


Little confused by this. You can hear all the same things they can hear in addition to seeing player locations. It takes many verdicts to ban someone so false positives are rare. I personally only pass guilty verdicts when I am 100% sure. If the evidence shows a person is cheating "beyond reasonable doubt", and many agree, they most likely are cheating.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Little confused by this. You can hear all the same things they can hear in addition to seeing player locations. It takes many verdicts to ban someone so false positives are rare. I personally only pass guilty verdicts when I am 100% sure. If the evidence shows a person is cheating "beyond reasonable doubt", and many agree, they most likely are cheating.


While streaming? I somehow doubt that.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> While streaming? I somehow doubt that.


Actually you can. Streamers use headsets too right? They can play music only to the stream and not themselves, so they can hear ingame sound just as well. And speaking into the microphone with a headset doesn't make you hear less, especially considering streamers usually have good headsets.

My Tiamat blocks me from hearing myself so much, that when I take off my headset and say something, I scare myself because I'm so loud.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> Actually you can. Streamers use headsets too right? They can play music only to the stream and not themselves, so they can hear ingame sound just as well. And speaking into the microphone with a headset doesn't make you hear less, especially considering streamers usually have good headsets.
> 
> My Tiamat blocks me from hearing myself so much, that when I take off my headset and say something, I scare myself because I'm so loud.


Fair enough


----------



## Fusion Racing

I think the biggest issue of people streaming overwatch is that they pay more attention to their chat and new subs rather than watching the demo. Then they get influenced on the decision by chat which usually has no idea at all as to if someone is cheating or not. It's obviously not a perfect system because of the fact that we've seen pro's have their other accounts banned via overwatch. You could also have an extremely lucky game which gets you overwatched too. An appeal system would be good, but with Valve support you'd get an answer in Russian telling you to install DirectX 3 months later.


----------



## pez

Well overwatch is reliant on more than one individual, so they would most likely go for what they think in combination with the majority of Overwatch contributors.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> but with Valve support you'd get an answer in Russian telling you to install DirectX 3 months later.


LOL


----------



## dezahp

nvm


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Garbage
> Garbage.
> 
> Refunded as I knew it.
> 
> What the heck are game developers thinking? Training is stupid. I joined a few servers and like I could not play because I joined as Dead? Refunded. man I guess future pc gaming is dead.


Stick with cod man. It's not always the game that is at fault... You asked for a realistic game but said you liked how cod is. If your into cod nothing wrong. With that but tf2, battlefield and dirty bomb our more your games. More insta spawns and guns right away "refunded as I knew it" says everything. Better off not asking for advise than


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Stick with cod man. It's not always the game that is at fault... You asked for a realistic game but said you liked how cod is. If your into cod nothing wrong. With that but tf2, battlefield and dirty bomb our more your games. More insta spawns and guns right away "refunded as I knew it" says everything. Better off not asking for advise than


As a man who has been around the internet a LONG time, take this advice my friend - "do not feed the troll"


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Choked ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it


Seriously good try and good shots, dude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's completely sensor dependent. The reason why a lot of mice would have the 400/800/1600/3200 increment was because those are native DPI steps for the sensor. With the Rival in HPE1000's case, every 100 (Or maybe it's 50, can't remember as I haven't used a Rival in a long time), is all native.
> 
> I suggest you lower your sensitivity though in game. Keep your DPI at 800.


Yeah, the Rival states that increments of 50 on the packaging somewhere. I think I'm at the same DPI and sense with that and the DA2013 I use. But for some reason, the sensitivity for fine adjustments seems high at 1/800DPI for me as well. At least on the Rival, that is. I chalk it up to not being able to 'dominate' the mouse as much as I can with the DA2013


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Choked ;_;
> 
> I had it


That noscope at 0:47 was baller.

I bet the hype was real.


----------



## chemicalfan

Last few hours of Operation Bloodhound!
I'm gonna miss out on the gold coin thanks to that stupid Assault mission







It's a stupid map, and a stupid mission objective. It's been fun, but not as good as Vanguard (<3 Workout & Back Alley)


----------



## semencmoz

bloodhound maps are just bad. not a single one of them deserves to be in reserves ore active duty. except season, but even it isn't fun to play. i stuck on comp missions of de_log, de_resort and non-competitive assault missions, and i can't see a reason to complete them, especially because imo silver coins are looking cooler, than gold ones.


----------



## Paradigm84

That one took a while, tied for the title of 'Most Annoying Bloodhound Mission' with the assassinating Turner type ones.


----------



## dilster97

The only missions i participated in was Vanguard and i loved them to death.

I'm not liking Bloodhound. Not enough drops









Although i never got as far as the assassination missions since i don't really participate in comp or casual that much.

Also for co-op i'm not sure how that would have worked. Are they in actual games with other players or on a different map set?


----------



## chemicalfan

The co-op games are you and a friend (no matchmaking, must already be a friend)

I didn't find the assassination missions difficult, just keep playing and fragging until you get lucky (it's rarely the leader, i.e. the best player, that gets assigned as the target)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Also for co-op i'm not sure how that would have worked. Are they in actual games with other players or on a different map set?


The co-op ones are a different game mode where you have to defend a single bombsite from waves of AI with one other person.

Didn't spend much time at all doing missions myself, been busy playing Diablo III and GTA. One thing to really improve the operations would be to remove casual missions completely, and if they want to keep competitive ones then have them in their own campaign.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I didn't find the assassination missions difficult, just keep playing and fragging until you get lucky (it's rarely the leader, i.e. the best player, that gets assigned as the target)


The trick my mate found for that was to keep doing it until you're in an empty server. Then I joined him and went on the other team as the guy he had to assassinate. That way you're at least guaranteed to get it without much trouble.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The trick my mate found for that was to keep doing it until you're in an empty server. Then I joined him and went on the other team as the guy he had to assassinate. That way you're at least guaranteed to get it without much trouble.


I had to play the same map a maximum of 2 times for my assassination missions, just don't think about it and you'll get lucky. But being in gold nova/silver i can imagine it's harder.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> The co-op games are you and a friend (no matchmaking, must already be a friend)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The co-op ones are a different game mode where you have to defend a single bombsite from waves of AI with one other person.


Those co-op missions actually sound kinda good. Wish i kinda went further with them.


----------



## Paradigm84

I liked the co-op missions a lot, even if they are a pretty standard wave-based site defence game mode that has been seen before. I'd like it if they brought it out as a fully-fledged permanent game mode, it would be fun if you could do a full 5-man version where you have to defend both sites from increasingly bigger waves of enemies.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

It seemed to me that in order to get anything other than bronze I would need to play competitive, which is just something I just wasn't willing to do this time around so I stopped doing missions altogether.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It seemed to me that in order to get anything other than bronze I would need to play competitive, which is just something I just wasn't willing to do this time around so I stopped doing missions altogether.


pretty much same here. i don't mind queuing with friends and playing comp, i just didn't feel like playing competitive on the operation maps.


----------



## emsj86

WhAt our some good stickers or sticker for the usp s kill confirmed. Also to trade up for a hot rod what is best price to reward skins to buy 5 and 5 or 8 to 2


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It seemed to me that in order to get anything other than bronze I would need to play competitive, which is just something I just wasn't willing to do this time around so I stopped doing missions altogether.


It's a good point, on Vanguard, the one star routes didn't have any competitive matches (except the 2nd expansion campaign)

Picked up the gold coin (got the assassination on the first pistol round! Haha!), my last drop was........... a MAG-7 Storm. Yay....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It seemed to me that in order to get anything other than bronze I would need to play competitive, which is just something I just wasn't willing to do this time around so I stopped doing missions altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good point, on Vanguard, the one star routes didn't have any competitive matches (except the 2nd expansion campaign)
> 
> Picked up the gold coin (got the assassination on the first pistol round! Haha!), my last drop was........... a MAG-7 Storm. Yay....
Click to expand...

We should get two coins next operation. Bronze, silver, and gold depending on how much competitive you play, and another bronze, silver, or gold depending on how many missions you complete.


----------



## Tagkaman

I'm just waiting for the high tier operation weapons to go up after it ends.


----------



## dmasteR

Personally I would prefer all Operation Missions to have nothing to do with Competitive on the Operation Maps. They're impossible to queue at Global Elite. I've sat in lobbies for 5+ hours before and got nothing.


----------



## Lazah

Is the operation over yet?


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> Is the operation over yet?


It ended last night I believe.


----------



## emsj86

I stopped doing the missions because I don't want to pmay death match or other modes. Which is was just a general goals to reach for competitive in general (all maps) maybe one or two would have to be mission maps


----------



## Paradigm84

Part of me wants to get a WW or BS Medusa before the prices start rising, but to do that I'd have to trade (among other things) my Knight, which will likely end up rising in price after a while as it's still a DLore tradeup option. What would you guys do?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Part of me wants to get a WW or BS Medusa before the prices start rising, but to do that I'd have to trade (among other things) my Knight, which will likely end up rising in price after a while as it's still a DLore tradeup option. What would you guys do?


Keep your knight. Medusa demand will be lower than the knight.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Keep your knight. Medusa demand will be lower than the knight.


Ok, thanks for the input. I guess I'll keep the Knight and get a Medusa later as long as the prices don't go up too fast.


----------



## chemicalfan

Just hit Gold Nova 1, nice win on Train despite a toxic teammate. I seem to be Mr. Midfrag nowadays, lol


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.gfinity.net/news/details/thorin-s-top-20-cs-go-players-of-all-time-20-11

Thoorins Top 20 CS:GO players of all time. Top 11-20, I assume the rest will be coming out shortly!









Just a small patch released.
Quote:


> *[OPERATION BLOODHOUND]*
> - Operation Bloodhound has come to a close.
> - The Falchion Case will be available as a drop for all players.
> *[GAMEPLAY]*
> - Zeus:
> - Increased price to $200
> - Reduced kill award to $0
> - Reduced max player speed to 220
> *[UI]*
> - New Music Kits will be available for purchase directly in the main menu for a limited time.
> *[MISC]*
> - In official competitive matches, voice communications are now team-only in warmup and half-time, allowing players to discuss player roles and strategies.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Keep your knight. Medusa demand will be lower than the knight.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for the input. I guess I'll keep the Knight and get a Medusa later as long as the prices don't go up too fast.
Click to expand...

My reasoning behind what I said is because I'm pretty sure there is still more demand for the dragon lore than a medusa. So a knight in theory should stay in demand while the medusa, even though it is also rare, will probably not get much love, I haven't really seen anyone go WOW over it vs the Dragon lore when that first released.


----------



## lolllll117

small update:

Release Notes for 10/1/2015
1 OCT 2015 -

[OPERATION BLOODHOUND]
- Operation Bloodhound has come to a close.
- The Falchion Case will be available as a drop for all players.
[GAMEPLAY]
- Zeus:
- Increased price to $200
- Reduced kill award to $0
- Reduced max player speed to 220
[UI]
- New Music Kits will be available for purchase directly in the main menu for a limited time.
[MISC]
- In official competitive matches, voice communications are now team-only in warmup and half-time, allowing players to discuss player roles and strategies.

does anyone happen to know what the max player speed was before they reduced it?


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> small update:
> 
> Release Notes for 10/1/2015
> 1 OCT 2015 -
> 
> [OPERATION BLOODHOUND]
> - Operation Bloodhound has come to a close.
> - The Falchion Case will be available as a drop for all players.
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Zeus:
> - Increased price to $200
> - Reduced kill award to $0
> - Reduced max player speed to 220
> [UI]
> - New Music Kits will be available for purchase directly in the main menu for a limited time.
> [MISC]
> - In official competitive matches, voice communications are now team-only in warmup and half-time, allowing players to discuss player roles and strategies.
> 
> does anyone happen to know what the max player speed was before they reduced it?


Thought it was about 240 May be wrong


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> small update:
> 
> Release Notes for 10/1/2015
> 1 OCT 2015 -
> 
> [OPERATION BLOODHOUND]
> - Operation Bloodhound has come to a close.
> - The Falchion Case will be available as a drop for all players.
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Zeus:
> - Increased price to $200
> - Reduced kill award to $0
> - Reduced max player speed to 220
> [UI]
> - New Music Kits will be available for purchase directly in the main menu for a limited time.
> [MISC]
> - In official competitive matches, voice communications are now team-only in warmup and half-time, allowing players to discuss player roles and strategies.
> 
> does anyone happen to know what the max player speed was before they reduced it?


Pretty sure it used the same max player speed as if you had your knife out. So 250, if it wasn't 250, it was 240 as I know it was either identical to Knife run speed, or really close.


----------



## lolllll117

i think it was 240, but i don't really remember.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i think it was 240, but i don't really remember.


I honestly don't even see the point of reducing the Zues max run speed. People were holding close angles to catch people going around corners to taze them. Reducing max speed seems rather pointless IMO.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I honestly don't even see the point of reducing the Zues max run speed. People were holding close angles to catch people going around corners to taze them. Reducing max speed seems rather pointless IMO.


since by pressing 3 you first get zeus and only then second you get knife, it kinda matters. kinda, because you easily can rebind 3 to knife only.


----------



## chemicalfan

Don't see why they changed it, it wasn't game-breaking. It was only a one shot weapon, and the range was basically knife range. What's next, nerfing backstabbing?


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just hit Gold Nova 1, nice win on Train despite a toxic teammate. I seem to be Mr. Midfrag nowadays, lol


Uhh...You're an Nova as well?









Thought everyone here were Elites already


----------



## AcEsSalvation

MG! here. Probably shouldn't be, but I can hold my own.


----------



## Tagkaman

I think the movement speed nerf is just so its harder to close the distance if you're trolling. Otherwise it's not much of a nerf its still a cheap one shot and you don't need a kill reward because you get the weapon of the opponent you kill.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Uhh...You're an Nova as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought everyone here were Elites already


Err, I am now!








Add me on Steam if you like (as long as you're not a toxic asshat, lol)

Been matched against GNs for the last ~6 matches, pretty sure my legit rank should be GN2 or 3 once I've played another dozen or so matches. I'm not unhappy with that given my hardware and lack of regular playing time (tends to be in bursts when I can plan the rest of my life around it). Rank is irrelevant anyway once you hit your plateau.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Err, I am now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me on Steam if you like (as long as you're not a toxic asshat, lol)
> 
> Been matched against GNs for the last ~6 matches, pretty sure my legit rank should be GN2 or 3 once I've played another dozen or so matches. I'm not unhappy with that given my hardware and lack of regular playing time (tends to be in bursts when I can plan the rest of my life around it). Rank is irrelevant anyway once you hit your plateau.


Yeah, don't worry. I ain't toxic, usually people who tend to talk too much bs I'll just mute them before I get angry at them. And due to my location I'm usually matched with Russians and muting is a regular thing for me haha.

Play time varies for me too, work and such.

Since I'm GN3 I guess we could do some havoc







(If You don't mind, drop me an PM with your Steam ID)


----------



## chemicalfan

Steam ID is same as here, I rarely get the chance time-wise to play competitive, but always handy to have another name on the list to lobby up with (especially on a similar rank!)


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Steam ID is same as here, I rarely get the chance time-wise to play competitive, but always handy to have another name on the list to lobby up with (especially on a similar rank!)


Cheers!

Ill add you when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Don't see why they changed it, it wasn't game-breaking. It was only a one shot weapon, and the range was basically knife range. What's next, nerfing backstabbing?


Increasing the price makes sense, it means no Zeus + armor buy first round.

Also, I agree that rank is pretty much meaningless, I got carried to LE whilst so many people get stuck at DMG.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Don't see why they changed it, it wasn't game-breaking. It was only a one shot weapon, and the range was basically knife range. What's next, nerfing backstabbing?


The issue with it is the fact that you can easily remove >$4k from the other team without any real skill or effort. At least with a knife you have to be smart enough to get right behind them, whereas with the Zeus you can hit them from range and you're pretty much guaranteed a kill. It shouldn't have a place in competitive play.


----------



## Paradigm84

For example on D2, sitting next to the double stack of boxes on the right side as you come out of tunnels, easy zeus kill with minimal effort.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For example on D2, sitting next to the double stack of boxes on the right side as you come out of tunnels, easy zeus kill with minimal effort.


Right up to edge of the stairs near the T side entrance apps is almost a 100% zeus kill. I can get one from that spot every time I play on Inferno.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.gfinity.net/news/details/thorin-s-top-20-cs-go-players-of-all-time-10-1

The rest of Thoorins top 20 CS:GO players of all time.

In case you missed the link for the first 10:

http://www.gfinity.net/news/details/thorin-s-top-20-cs-go-players-of-all-time-20-11


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.gfinity.net/news/details/thorin-s-top-20-cs-go-players-of-all-time-10-1
> 
> The rest of Thoorins top 20 CS:GO players of all time.
> 
> In case you missed the link for the first 10:
> 
> http://www.gfinity.net/news/details/thorin-s-top-20-cs-go-players-of-all-time-20-11


ah, Get_right. a Well deserved #1


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> ah, Get_right. a Well deserved #1


there's no other player you could argue that deserves it imo,


----------



## HPE1000

Getting a bunch of reports for hacking in casual games doesn't do anything does it?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Getting a bunch of reports for hacking in casual games doesn't do anything does it?


i haven't played enough comp to be an overwatcher, but i haven't heard of anyone having to overwatch a casual match.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i haven't played enough comp to be an overwatcher, but i haven't heard of anyone having to overwatch a casual match.


You cannot be overwatched in casual but I am wondering what impact people spamming hacking reports on someone in casual has. Does it just put them on a list to be overwatched faster from competitive game reports or what. And what if the reports are strictly in casual.

Getting so many people spamming hacking reports on me in casual is getting somewhat worrying/annoying but its also something I have wondered.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You cannot be overwatched in casual but I am wondering what impact people spamming hacking reports on someone in casual has. Does it just put them on a list to be overwatched faster from competitive game reports or what. And what if the reports are strictly in casual.
> 
> Getting so many people spamming hacking reports on me in casual is getting somewhat worrying/annoying but its also something I have wondered.


I'm wondering how you can even bear casual, so many rand kids and Mic spammers that I either get a headache or get annoyed.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You cannot be overwatched in casual but I am wondering what impact people spamming hacking reports on someone in casual has. Does it just put them on a list to be overwatched faster from competitive game reports or what. And what if the reports are strictly in casual.
> 
> Getting so many people spamming hacking reports on me in casual is getting somewhat worrying/annoying but its also something I have wondered.


I also wouldn't be worried to be honest, I've rarely heard of false positives apart from when Scream was falsely overwatched on a smurf.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> I'm wondering how you can even bear casual, so many rand kids and Mic spammers that I either get a headache or get annoyed.


Console - voice_enable 0 is your friend









On another note, I just found my new favorite weapon. UMP...going 21-4 with it is a lot better than what I can do with AK or AWP lol.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

There are some situations where I will choose SMG over an assault rifle. Most of the time, it is on CT, but that's because I usually play much closer to entry points and set myself up for ambush encounters or close quarter fights. When I'm on D2 CT, I play cat most of the time, so rifle for sure there. Or, if I pick up and Aug I'll play from the back plat at B.

As for casual, IIRC you can still play it with a VAC on CS:GO, so nothing happens in casual.

EDIT: there have been times where I out gun a couple people from A site to long doors, or cat to car. So I can definitely use the MP7 very well if I need to. Plus, More money from kills and cheaper buy means I can keep my team in for one more round before saving. There's been a few times where it's come down to they are low on money, but I can get everyone a decent weapon, they all get armor and a nade or two, and I pick up a full set. We get in the site when CT is expecting a save and overwhelm them - or put up an amazing defence on CY and they carelessly rush in.


----------



## chemicalfan

I take it the opponents are on an eco then? The MP7 is crap, I so rarely but it. UMP is better if you're having a good headshot day (much better against armor, less bullets to kill)


----------



## pez

Unless they nerfed the MP7 again, that is absolutely false (outside of armor penetration).

The (MP7) is slightly less effective against armored opponents, but has better range/accuracy, and a better rate of fire. It's essentially an (old) M4A1-S of the SMGs. If you can control your spray with the weapon, it is super OP. We're talking 4-5 shots to kill a fully suited person.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

UMP I feel is better at Med range because of the lower fire rate. It stays more stable.

Also, make sure you are knowing which SMG you are talking about. there is the MP9 then the MP7 - I cannot stand the MP9. MP7 feels like a great balance between RoF, damage, and recoil. I've used it quite a lot so I have the drag-down rate engraved in my brain.

And no, it doesn't need to be an enemy eco for me to prevent a site take with it. I'm MG1, and probably shouldn't be that high.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I take it the opponents are on an eco then? The MP7 is crap, I so rarely but it. UMP is better if you're having a good headshot day (much better against armor, less bullets to kill)


main downside of mp7 - its price. if it were 1,5k, i'd say it might be not just "not crap", but actually viable choice in any round. it's very accurate (much more accurate, than UMP, for instance. actually it almost as accurate as famas) it has good running accuracy, it has better firerate and very slightly worse armor penetration in comparison to UMP and P90.
why it isn't used much in competitive matches if it's that good? answer imo is also in it's stats, it's too well rounded weapon, so it's too hard to find the way to use MP7, where it starts to shine: upclose there is UMP, which has higher DPS, so you can play UMP at distances, where disadvantage in accuracy against MP7 won't matter. at longer distances? okay, but there is MP9, which actually has better standing accuracy, faster movement speed and lesser damage fallof at distance and again - it's cheaper.

ump vs mp7 feels like cheaper famas in comparison to m4. i'd say. if you can afford only armor+m4, you can choose between this and famas plus nades. same with ump and mp7. if you have 2350, you'd rather buy ump+armor+smoke+flash, than armor +mp7.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> UMP I feel is better at Med range because of the lower fire rate. It stays more stable.
> 
> Also, make sure you are knowing which SMG you are talking about. there is the MP9 then the MP7 - I cannot stand the MP9. MP7 feels like a great balance between RoF, damage, and recoil. I've used it quite a lot so I have the drag-down rate engraved in my brain.
> 
> And no, it doesn't need to be an enemy eco for me to prevent a site take with it. I'm MG1, and probably shouldn't be that high.


MP9 and MP7 are two totally different beasts. The MP9 is great up close, and it's fire rate can be the difference between a rush for someone being a 2k round or a 0k round depending on the person commandeering it lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> main downside of mp7 - its price. if it were 1,5k, i'd say it might be not just "not crap", but actually viable choice in any round. it's very accurate (much more accurate, than UMP, for instance. actually it almost as accurate as famas) it has good running accuracy, it has better firerate and very slightly worse armor penetration in comparison to UMP and P90.
> why it isn't used much in competitive matches if it's that good? answer imo is also in it's stats, it's too well rounded weapon, so it's too hard to find the way to use MP7, where it starts to shine: upclose there is UMP, which has higher DPS, so you can play UMP at distances, where disadvantage in accuracy against MP7 won't matter. at longer distances? okay, but there is MP9, which actually has better standing accuracy, faster movement speed and lesser damage fallof at distance and again - it's cheaper.
> 
> ump vs mp7 feels like cheaper famas in comparison to m4. i'd say. if you can afford only armor+m4, you can choose between this and famas plus nades. same with ump and mp7. if you have 2350, you'd rather buy ump+armor+smoke+flash, than armor +mp7.


Pretty much this.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yea, I don't like the UMP as I cannot usually get enough rounds off before I get one tapped by an AK from the T's. But the MP7 spews enough rounds to cause them to panic enough to miss the headshot.


----------



## w35t

Am I the only one that still prefers the A1-S over the A4?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Nope. My friend loves the A1. Loves that since the RoF is lowered, that it's a little more accurate with longer bursts and conserves a little more ammo. I also like the changes, feels a bit better. I still prefer an SMG over the rifles but... I'm a scrub.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Am I the only one that still prefers the A1-S over the A4?


Nope, I'd rather have the M4A1-S for medium ~ long-range accuracy for 2 shot bursts and what not. The M4A4 just doesn't feel right even at a medium range.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Also a very small thing about the A1 compared to the A4 that a lot of people wouldn't notice....

You can still hear enemy footsteps a lot easier when firing the A1 vs the A4


----------



## chemicalfan

To be honest, I don't like any of the SMGs, unless I _know_ they're saving. Except the P90, for when I'm having one of those days. I'd rather just buy a P250 and save for the next round. If I'm forcing, I'll get a CZ or Deagle, nades, and armor/helm. It's a confidence thing, and I've got more confidence with the pistols than the SMGs. I think it's down to fact that pistols need to land fewer shots to kill, and I like having nades to use to help against a full buy.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Nope. My friend loves the A1. Loves that since the RoF is lowered, that it's a little more accurate with longer bursts and conserves a little more ammo. I also like the changes, feels a bit better. I still prefer an SMG over the rifles but... I'm a scrub.


The 'more accurate with longer bursts and conserves more ammo' comment is dead on IMO, exactly how I feel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Nope, I'd rather have the M4A1-S for medium ~ long-range accuracy for 2 shot bursts and what not. The M4A4 just doesn't feel right even at a medium range.


I agree, my style is more "tappy" anyway, I fail hard with sprays, and though I'm not terrible with the A4, it still doesn't feel as predictable as the A1.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Getting a bunch of reports for hacking in casual games doesn't do anything does it?


It does indeed do something.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3a0ujj/is_reporting_in_casualdm_worth_it/cs8o2t3%5B/URL

As for casual, IIRC you can still play it with a VAC on CS:GO, so nothing happens in casual.[/QUOTE]

Nope, you can not play on anything VAC secured if you have a CS:GO Vac Ban.


----------



## MadRabbit

So this is a first for me.

Finished a match (16-14







) and all of the sudden I got an "You disconnected from the match" (No, I did not, I even waited for the main menu to show up) and even when I click rejoin this comes up.



EDIT: This seems to be a widespread problem. Steam forum has a lot of these posts.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> To be honest, I don't like any of the SMGs, unless I _know_ they're saving. Except the P90, for when I'm having one of those days. I'd rather just buy a P250 and save for the next round. If I'm forcing, I'll get a CZ or Deagle, nades, and armor/helm. It's a confidence thing, and I've got more confidence with the pistols than the SMGs. I think it's down to fact that pistols need to land fewer shots to kill, and I like having nades to use to help against a full buy.


MP7, P90 and the UMP45 are all SMGs I use. I also use the PP-Bizon, but not anymore on these ranks, except on the rounds after we win the pistol round. MP7 is 2 shots for kill in the head(around 65 damage) and 7 in the body, it's not that bad. I won many force buys with the MP7. I'd rather have all the grenades and an MP7 then an ak 47/m4 and no grenades.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Yea, I don't like the UMP as I cannot usually get enough rounds off before I get one tapped by an AK from the T's. But the MP7 spews enough rounds to cause them to panic enough to miss the headshot.


Yep. If you get that initial head 'dink' with the MP7, the aim punch alone is enough to finish your 4-5 shot burst for the kill. I love using it for situations where we just one two rounds on eco/light buys and the other team has bought both rounds. And I find it's immensely effective even against them on the first round they get weapons again. That's moreso for CT side, though where you kinda have the element of surprise. Then you're left with free AKs for everyone and a huge economic advantage







.


----------



## gr4474

What are the best headphones to pinpoint footsteps, and also have great bass? I'm looking at a pair of open air AKG Pro Audio K612PRO with great bass, but one reviewer said the mids aren't bassy.
http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Pro-Audio-K612PRO-Reference/dp/B00DCXZY1W/ref=sr_1_1?tag=teksynd-20&ie=UTF8&qid=1418066031&sr=8-1&keywords=k612+pro


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> What are the best headphones to pinpoint footsteps, and also have great bass? I'm looking at a pair of open air AKG Pro Audio K612PRO with great bass, but one reviewer said the mids aren't bassy.
> http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Pro-Audio-K612PRO-Reference/dp/B00DCXZY1W/ref=sr_1_1?tag=teksynd-20&ie=UTF8&qid=1418066031&sr=8-1&keywords=k612+pro


i'm not sure who you heard it from but you actually want the exact opposite. you would want bass shy headphones that have very little bass for gaming especially for games with positional sounds and footsteps


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> What are the best headphones to pinpoint footsteps, and also have great bass? I'm looking at a pair of open air AKG Pro Audio K612PRO with great bass, but one reviewer said the mids aren't bassy.
> http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Pro-Audio-K612PRO-Reference/dp/B00DCXZY1W/ref=sr_1_1?tag=teksynd-20&ie=UTF8&qid=1418066031&sr=8-1&keywords=k612+pro


Look below. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> i'm not sure who you heard it from but you actually want the exact opposite. you would want bass shy headphones that have very little bass for gaming especially for games with positional sounds and footsteps


What he/she said is very correct. If you are looking for some headphones that have great positional audio + decent bass look into the AKG Q701's. They are fantastic.


----------



## gr4474

Thanks, I didn't realize that. What about lower the bass in the eq if I find a set with heavy bass? That way I have my bass when needed.


----------



## lolllll117

my 3rd CEVO match ever and i got to play against JoshOG with about 4 thousand people watching. I had a lot of fun even though my team lost









https://cevo.com/hub/csgo/pug/283401/


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Thanks, I didn't realize that. What about lower the bass in the eq if I find a set with heavy bass? That way I have my bass when needed.


Have you changed your audio settings in-game at all? The audio engine in CS:GO is pretty poor as it is to be honest.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> my 3rd CEVO match ever and i got to play against JoshOG with about 4 thousand people watching. I had a lot of fun even though my team lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cevo.com/hub/csgo/pug/283401/


That's sweet man!


----------



## funkmetal

So thinking of replacing my Sennheiser G4me ones since the cable feels like it is about to go. Any suggestions for replacements? Been thinking of grabbing one of the new Logitech headsets


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So thinking of replacing my Sennheiser G4me ones since the cable feels like it is about to go. Any suggestions for replacements? Been thinking of grabbing one of the new Logitech headsets


I'm using Siberia V2's for my gaming on CS, more than happy with those.


----------



## gr4474

You might check the HyperX Cloud out if you want closed ear: 




http://www.amazon.com/HyperX-Cloud-Gaming-Headset-KHX-H3CL/dp/B00JJNQG98/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1444055791&sr=1-1&keywords=hyperx+cloud


----------



## dezahp

I love my ath ad700s so much. 4 years and still going strong. Worn out ear pads? NP called audio technica and they sent me a new set and got it in only 3 days. When I do finally replace these, I will be really sad cause they don't make them anymore

Amazing soundstage and better than any headphone I've ever used around this price, even better than a lot of the $300 headphones. Not to mention the most comfortable thing I've ever worn, I can have it on for 12 hours and not be affected lol.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So thinking of replacing my Sennheiser G4me ones since the cable feels like it is about to go. Any suggestions for replacements? Been thinking of grabbing one of the new Logitech headsets


Honestly going with Logitech will be a downgrade sound wise. My suggestion would be a pair of HD558s and a ModMic, this combo should be just as good if not better than your current headset. The cord is also replaceable so no need to throw them out if the cord breaks


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I love my ath ad700s so much. 4 years and still going strong. Worn out ear pads? NP called audio technica and they sent me a new set and got it in only 3 days. When I do finally replace these, I will be really sad cause they don't make them anymore
> 
> Amazing soundstage and better than any headphone I've ever used around this price, even better than a lot of the $300 headphones. Not to mention the most comfortable thing I've ever worn, I can have it on for 12 hours and not be affected lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Although they don't make the AD700's anymore, they have replaced them with a newer model called the AD700x









http://www.hltv.org/news/16096-hellraisers-trial-oskar-styko

HellRaisers seems to be replacing AdreN/Mou combo as they've been using oskar / styko for their last 4-5 matches.


----------



## gr4474

Does anyone want to team up in casual? My skype name is That Dude There. Just letting you know, my kd avererage seems to be 1/1, but last night i was 18/8 on one match. I was on fire


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Does anyone want to team up in casual? My skype name is That Dude There. Just letting you know, my kd avererage seems to be 1/1, but last night i was 18/8 on one match. I was on fire


You may want to post your Steam Profile and your location. Easier for people to add you


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You may want to post your Steam Profile and your location. Easier for people to add you


Oh ok, thanks. I'm in Louisiana, USA. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198103198703/


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> HellRaisers seems to be replacing AdreN/Mou combo as they've been using oskar / styko for their last 4-5 matches.


eastern european shuffle incoming. s1mple is only as stand-in for HRs, zeus is not an IGL for navi anymore, styko hinted messages from guardian, that if styko wants, there will be easy -zeus -siezed.
s1mple is on ESL ban til 2016 i think, i assume that when esl/esea season two finishes, navi will be s1mple, edward, styko, guardian and flamie.
now i only wonder what will happen to HRs. siezed, dosia, oscar, angeyl, adren, mou, bondik, worldedit - pick any 5, and you will get decent and possibly one of the best tier2 teams, if not the bottom tier1. flipside is also somewhere there, but from my perspective, if we talking about CIS popularity charts, I would say navi > HR > F3 >>>>>>>> piter.
also if I remember correctly, VP's players contracts will expire at dec2015-jan2016, but it would be stupid to release polska5 to pick up any other eastern EU roster, despite the fact, that VP is russian org.


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> my 3rd CEVO match ever and i got to play against JoshOG with about 4 thousand people watching. I had a lot of fun even though my team lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cevo.com/hub/csgo/pug/283401/


Is he good?
I watched his stream one time and he was only opening cases and asking viewers to get some various emitocons "up in the chat" so i left instantly.

Seems to be a common trend to most cs go streamers these days.

Maybe you guys know some good streamers that actually play the game and give helpfull insight into tactics or stuff? just intrested.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Is he good?
> I watched his stream one time and he was only opening cases and asking viewers to get some various emitocons "up in the chat" so i left instantly.
> 
> Seems to be a common trend to most cs go streamers these days.
> 
> Maybe you guys know some good streamers that actually play the game and give helpfull insight into tactics or stuff? just intrested.


JoshOG isn't very good. Just your typical CS:GO streamer who entertains, but has no in depth knowledge of CS.






Is probably the most helpful streamer. He's a ex-pro who streams for entertainment, but he does explain quite often.

However I suggest his youtube channel more than I do his twitch channel as it's more helpful. https://www.youtube.com/user/JoshNissanCS

Check out the "What Is:" videos, and also the " Tips & Tricks" videos. Demo reviews are also solid.


----------



## gr4474

Oh this is my Steam profile: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198103198703/
Still waiting for some of you.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Is he good?
> I watched his stream one time and he was only opening cases and asking viewers to get some various emitocons "up in the chat" so i left instantly.
> 
> Seems to be a common trend to most cs go streamers these days.
> 
> Maybe you guys know some good streamers that actually play the game and give helpfull insight into tactics or stuff? just intrested.


He's not bad, i think he is Global Elite. I've honestly never really seen his stream and i don't follow him so i couldn't tell you. Just recognized his name and knew he was a streamer.
Yeah most streamers do stuff like that. Kind of annoying, but i guess people like to watch people blowing money on cases/csgo jackpot. I'd recommend watching any of the Professional player's streams because at least that way you will be seeing what tactics the best players use. both AdreN and Steel sometimes give advice on stream:









Both of them also have great tutorial/tip videos found here:
https://www.youtube.com/user/CurseCS/playlists
https://www.youtube.com/user/JoshNissanCS/playlists


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Is he good?
> I watched his stream one time and he was only opening cases and asking viewers to get some various emitocons "up in the chat" so i left instantly.
> 
> Seems to be a common trend to most cs go streamers these days.
> 
> Maybe you guys know some good streamers that actually play the game and give helpfull insight into tactics or stuff? just intrested.


Josh is mediocre. The streamer type with no chance of breaking into competitive scene.

Twitch.tv/therealbigbudz

Thats my stream and when I do stream, I show all my tricks and give as much info to viewers as I can. I try to stream my warm up / training routines too so new players can learn how to improve in an efficient way.

EDIT: Steel and Adren both have awesome resources on youtube and when they stream it's almost always quality.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> eastern european shuffle incoming. s1mple is only as stand-in for HRs, zeus is not an IGL for navi anymore, styko hinted messages from guardian, that if styko wants, there will be easy -zeus -siezed.
> s1mple is on ESL ban til 2016 i think, i assume that when esl/esea season two finishes, navi will be s1mple, edward, styko, guardian and flamie.
> now i only wonder what will happen to HRs. siezed, dosia, oscar, angeyl, adren, mou, bondik, worldedit - pick any 5, and you will get decent and possibly one of the best tier2 teams, if not the bottom tier1. flipside is also somewhere there, but from my perspective, if we talking about CIS popularity charts, I would say navi > HR > F3 >>>>>>>> piter.
> also if I remember correctly, VP's players contracts will expire at dec2015-jan2016, but it would be stupid to release polska5 to pick up any other eastern EU roster, despite the fact, that VP is russian org.


VP signed 2year contracts at the end of 2014


----------



## chemicalfan

Honestly, apart from the fact that Zeus is getting on a bit, I can't see shuffling benefiting them at all. Their lineup is already the strongest CIS lineup. S1mple is a stupid kid and no-one wants to play with him. Worldedit is class, but would never replace Guardian! Not to mention that NaVi play really really well as a team at the moment, I don't see why they would risk "shaking the rug" at this stage. How did they do against Vexed?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Worldedit is class, but would never replace Guardian! Not to mention that NaVi play really really well as a team at the moment, I don't see why they would risk "shaking the rug" at this stage


navi as an org is quite ambitious. in comparison to glory 1.6 times, when navi was top-4 if not top-2 team, current top-8 status (it's discussable, they had very good results, but being unable to past round of 8 at past two majors is the fact) doesn't matches their expectations.
and no. major is around the corner, right now navi will keep their roster. and esl esea season 2 is in progress, and simple is banned from all of esl tournaments. changes that navi will pick up simple this year are ~5%. but i'd say that if navi will again fail to reach top-4 at major, chances they change roster after that are 90%.


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Josh is mediocre. The streamer type with no chance of breaking into competitive scene.
> 
> Twitch.tv/therealbigbudz
> 
> Thats my stream and when I do stream, I show all my tricks and give as much info to viewers as I can. I try to stream my warm up / training routines too so new players can learn how to improve in an efficient way.
> 
> EDIT: Steel and Adren both have awesome resources on youtube and when they stream it's almost always quality.


Ahhhh going off your twitch bio it says you haven't played at invite standard. To be perfectly honest players that haven't reached that level yet shouldn't be giving out tips on how to play the game.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> Ahhhh going off your twitch bio it says you haven't played at invite standard. To be perfectly honest players that haven't reached that level yet shouldn't be giving out tips on how to play the game.


Yes, because no one under that know absolutely anything about the game. *rolls eyes* Sure, he may not have an understanding of the game like dMaster, but that doesn't mean he couldn't teach people a thing or two.


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes, because no one under that know absolutely anything about the game. *rolls eyes* Sure, he may not have an understanding of the game like dMaster, but that doesn't mean he couldn't teach people a thing or two.


Sigh thinking someone who hasn't played invite can actually offer you something else that no invite player can is laughable.

People who have played main have a crap ton of bad habits that's why they are in main and not playing invite


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> Sigh thinking someone who hasn't played invite can actually offer you something else that no invite player can is laughable.
> 
> People who have played main have a crap ton of bad habits that's why they are in main and not playing invite


Are you trolling, or are you just that pretentious? You know this is OCN, not reddit or HLTV, right?

Playing at a high, semi-pro level, is an exclusive thing. You don't just walk into a team because you're skilled. Hell, individual skill isn't even that useful at high-level CS (being able to function in a team is much more important, look at s1mple - very skilled, but not a team player). Not everyone that plays CS wants to play professionally, and skilled played can teach lower skilled players more about individual skills. A lot of entertainment can be gained from just pugging, it's not always about "shooting for the top", which represents about 0.001% of the playerbase


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Are you trolling, or are you just that pretentious? You know this is OCN, not reddit or HLTV, right?
> 
> Playing at a high, semi-pro level, is an exclusive thing. You don't just walk into a team because you're skilled. Hell, individual skill isn't even that useful at high-level CS (being able to function in a team is much more important, look at s1mple - very skilled, but not a team player). Not everyone that plays CS wants to play professionally, and skilled played can teach lower skilled players more about individual skills. A lot of entertainment can be gained from just pugging, it's not always about "shooting for the top", which represents about 0.001% of the playerbase


Again taking tips from a player that has only played at main is a stupid idea , when you could literally go on YouTube and find a 100 different videos about Cs from more highly skilled players that understand the game a crap ton better.

Because again there is a reason why there is invite standard players , main and amateur players.


----------



## chemicalfan

What is this "invite" and "main" standard? Are you talking about invites to LANs? Invites to sponsored teams? And how do you define the difference between "main" and "amateur"? There are plenty of noobs playing ESEA, and a bunch of Global Elites who have never played anything except MM. I don't get your labels


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Help is still help, and tips are still tips. If they are helpful then it doesn't matter if he hasn't been to a semi-pro level. Just because he hasn't been there doesn't make the statements he make automatically false. "While running, your accuracy drops horribly." "That's not true, you aren't professional."


----------



## dezahp

Why are you guys even coming to the conclusion that people only watch csgo streams to learn something or watch pros? Some are just enjoyable to watch to many people. That's why people like joshog or summit, they always consistently havr 10-20k viewers while steel or many other pro players who stream have ~2k viewers most of the time with the exception for shroud.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> Ahhhh going off your twitch bio it says you haven't played at invite standard. To be perfectly honest players that haven't reached that level yet shouldn't be giving out tips on how to play the game.


No offense taken at all. Watch whatever streams you like, learn from whoever you like.

Recently I haven't been playing much ESEA anyway, just got my Deagle only smurf to GE so I have been busy torturing mm nerds.


----------



## tristanbear

Anybody want to play a match with me tonight? My friends who are at my level (MGE) haven't been on lately and I don't feel like soloing. I'm currently on a 4 win streak and am trying to break into DMG!









HMU: www.steamcommunity.com/id/tristanreesebear2

Looking to try to make a full lobby around 5-6:30pm Central

I'm Central U.S. if any of you guys actually care.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> No offense taken at all. Watch whatever streams you like, learn from whoever you like.
> 
> Recently I haven't been playing much ESEA anyway, just got my Deagle only smurf to GE so I have been busy torturing mm nerds.


deagle only smurf? that sounds like so much fun









I would love to have seen that.


----------



## dmasteR

http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/dreamhack-confirm-the-booths-in-cluj-will-be-sound-proof/

SoundProof Booths at the next Major!

http://www.hltv.org/news/16101-official-hr-sign-oskar-styko

Oskar and Styko have been signed to HellRaisers.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/16101-official-hr-sign-oskar-styko
> 
> Oskar and Styko have been signed to HellRaisers.


HR are gonna have a not to bad line up, haven't seen that good perfomance in a while from them so good on them.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://esport.aftonbladet.se/csgo/dreamhack-confirm-the-booths-in-cluj-will-be-sound-proof/
> 
> SoundProof Booths at the next Major!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/16101-official-hr-sign-oskar-styko
> 
> Oskar and Styko have been signed to HellRaisers.


Maybe we will finally not have issues with sound? haha


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> deagle only smurf? that sounds like so much fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have seen that.


Watch, yes. Play with one, hell no.

I had one of "those" in my match a few days back, it's horrible for the team (even more if they suck with it) and more than likely drags the whole team down in the end.


----------



## MR-e

Had a few of those guys in the past. If I'm queued with 3 then we just vote kick at round 15.


----------



## MadRabbit

Hard to get a decent lobby going for me. For what ever reason I keep getting added by some 10 year olds who talk WAAAAAY too much and if something doesn't go as they plan they just scram on top of their lounges. Can't really play with friends either since they're GE's already while I just hit Nova master.

In short, I got to take what's given to me at this point. Which is usually a ton loads of Russians and kids screaming at each other.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Hard to get a decent lobby going for me. For what ever reason I keep getting added by some 10 year olds who talk WAAAAAY too much and if something doesn't go as they plan they just scram on top of their lounges. Can't really play with friends either since they're GE's already while I just hit Nova master.
> 
> In short, I got to take what's given to me at this point. Which is usually a ton loads of Russians and kids screaming at each other.


If your ever on in a nova master. I'm in the USA usually on 9pm-12am eastern standard time ( steam name itzems)


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Hard to get a decent lobby going for me. For what ever reason I keep getting added by some 10 year olds who talk WAAAAAY too much and if something doesn't go as they plan they just scram on top of their lounges. Can't really play with friends either since they're GE's already while I just hit Nova master.
> 
> In short, I got to take what's given to me at this point. Which is usually a ton loads of Russians and kids screaming at each other.


The MM solo queue struggle before DMG / LE is real.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Hard to get a decent lobby going for me. For what ever reason I keep getting added by some 10 year olds who talk WAAAAAY too much and if something doesn't go as they plan they just scram on top of their lounges. Can't really play with friends either since they're GE's already while I just hit Nova master.
> 
> In short, I got to take what's given to me at this point. Which is usually a ton loads of Russians and kids screaming at each other.


Block everything but EU west with this and suddenly soloing is actually enjoyable.


----------



## SheepMoose

If you guys want to watch the Crown Invitational in Melbourne, stream link is here: 



First match (in 45 minutes) is Renegades vs. SYF. The winner will then play the winner of Immunity vs Chiefs, then the two losers will play against each other in an elimination match.

Unfortunately looks like tomorrows finals WON'T be streamed on twitch as a cable network (Foxtel) will be showing it on TV.


----------



## dmasteR

Nothing exciting in the update.
Quote:


> [ GAMEPLAY ]
> - Adjusted player flashbang reaction animation so the raised arm matches first-person blindness.
> [ MISC ]
> - Players will no longer get the default weapon in a loadout slot when the game server loses connection to the GC.
> - Bots no longer get stuck in a crab-walk after a rare failure during crouch-jump.
> [MAPS]
> Cobblestone
> - Fixed some areas where players could look through model backfaces


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> If your ever on in a nova master. I'm in the USA usually on 9pm-12am eastern standard time ( steam name itzems)


Thanks for the offer but I think we are too far apart on the time since Im from Eastern Europe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> The MM solo queue struggle before DMG / LE is real.


Oh you have no idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Block everything but EU west with this and suddenly soloing is actually enjoyable.


Thanks! I will surely give this a try!


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nothing exciting in the update.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [ GAMEPLAY ]
> - Adjusted player flashbang reaction animation so the raised arm matches first-person blindness.
Click to expand...


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> The MM solo queue struggle before DMG / LE is real.


I think that soloq is fine if you're SMFC or Global, but LEM or less is just insane.
Even if you're a Global soloing you'll get some toxic BRs or argentinians in your team. (Or russians if you're from EU)


----------



## semencmoz

efrag twc is a joke. hitbox player is garbage, production quality is meh, only 3 lineups are up to expectations. wouldn't recommend. watching only cause of russian wonderteam and french plow.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> efrag twc is a joke. hitbox player is garbage, production quality is meh, only 3 lineups are up to expectations. wouldn't recommend. watching only cause of russian wonderteam and french plow.


Gave up watching it 20 mins in yesterday. Another joke of a event, but i'm not surprised as something similar happened at the last one too.


----------



## emsj86

I think I have a problem. I gets. Knife use it a day sell than repeat. Always end up back with the cw butter fly. Thought I would like the Doppler bayo but in game its nothing special I more enjoy the butterfly. My name is Jim I'm an csgo addict thank you


----------



## MadRabbit

Don't know where I've been living but this is actually funny.






"Global case opening simulator" well, that made me giggle.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Don't know where I've been living but this is actually funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Global case opening simulator" well, that made me giggle.


Thanks.

I laughed.

A lot.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone else watching Crown's Counter-Strike Invitational? Immunity having a incredible performance!

http://www.foxsports.com.au/counterstrike

For those interested!


----------



## MadRabbit

Sooo...

I just played a game where a guy was saving a GLOCK!


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Sooo...
> 
> I just played a game where a guy was saving a GLOCK!


Did he have armor?

Cuz saving armor is worth it


----------



## emsj86

Is the market down right now for csgo. I mean I can go to it but when selling or buying says it may be down


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67*
> 
> Did he have armor?
> 
> Cuz saving armor is worth it


Nope. Just glock.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Nope. Just glock.


Gotta keep that glock mean, its super rare FADE that i need to trade for bayonet/karambit but icant cuz 7 day trad ban must save it plsss need knife


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Nope. Just glock.


Did he mange to save himself from the kickvote?


----------



## Zeek

After a couple long months of trading, lots of betting and some minimal investments I finally am content with my inventory









If anyone would like to view it:


http://imgur.com/HQA5x


----------



## SheepMoose

Man, just been reminded how ridiculous CSGL is for trading.

Got an offer for a $70 knife + a $5 skin, in return for 3 cobblestone cases (currently worth $90 in total).
Then there's the whole debacle with terrible items being overvalued by their owners. "BATTLE SCARRED P250 SAND DUNE, NOT MARKET PRICE, LOWBALLERS WILL BE -REPPED AND BLOCKED"

Bleh.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Man, just been reminded how ridiculous CSGL is for trading.
> 
> Got an offer for a $70 knife + a $5 skin, in return for 3 cobblestone cases (currently worth $90 in total).
> Then there's the whole debacle with terrible items being overvalued by their owners. "BATTLE SCARRED P250 SAND DUNE, NOT MARKET PRICE, LOWBALLERS WILL BE -REPPED AND BLOCKED"
> 
> Bleh.


opskins.com

bots >>> real people when it comes to getting what you want.


----------



## SheepMoose

OPSkins will be what I used eventually.
I'm pretty much just putting the cobblestone cases out there for offers. Eventually when the price increases I'll sell 'em, buy a knife, then sell that on OPSkins or something.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Man, just been reminded how ridiculous CSGL is for trading.
> 
> Got an offer for a $70 knife + a $5 skin, in return for 3 cobblestone cases (currently worth $90 in total).
> Then there's the whole debacle with terrible items being overvalued by their owners. "BATTLE SCARRED P250 SAND DUNE, NOT MARKET PRICE, LOWBALLERS WILL BE -REPPED AND BLOCKED"
> 
> Bleh.









Spoiler: have some more vids


----------



## HPE1000

Casual is just something else, almost all of my games yesterday were like this. I think I got a 9k one round. Don't judge me







, trying to play games with my brother so he can learn more, and ofc that isn't going to happen in a comp game unless I smurf.



Oh, and someone in my game yesterday had a frontside misty awp lol


----------



## lolllll117

that awp though...

and yeah i've definitely had some 8k's in casual


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> that awp though...
> 
> and yeah i've definitely had some 8k's in casual


It looked pretty nice, wish I could have gotten a closer screenshot but I didn't want to get awped XD


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> opskins.com
> 
> bots >>> real people when it comes to getting what you want.


I've been trying to use opskins for weeks but every time I click the sell tab it says bot inventories full.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I've been trying to use opskins for weeks but every time I click the sell tab it says bot inventories full.


I've only sold 1 thing on opskins but I have watched their inventory when i was trying to sell it and it seems to open in blocks sort of. Usually full almost all day but opens back up later in the day (5-8pm). IDK if that is just a coincidence. That and the whole ID verification are the most annoying things about OPskins. (Customer support kinda tied into the whole ID verification thing)


----------



## lolllll117

Man i don't even have to get better. The average skill level it takes to be GE is steadily going down. I feel like a few weeks ago i was struggling against LE's but none of the LE's in the past 5 or so games i've played had nearly as good of game sense or aim as me.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Man i don't even have to get better. The average skill level it takes to be GE is steadily going down. I feel like a few weeks ago i was struggling against LE's but none of the LE's in the past 5 or so games i've played had nearly as good of game sense or aim as me.


More than likely because of all the boosting pages out there.


----------



## dezahp

lol...was just killing time in mm and smurfing to play with a few friends after playing esea...pistols are just way too strong imo lol




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Man i don't even have to get better. The average skill level it takes to be GE is steadily going down. I feel like a few weeks ago i was struggling against LE's but none of the LE's in the past 5 or so games i've played had nearly as good of game sense or aim as me.


Play ESEA if you want to play in terms of actual skill







Ranks in matchmaking absolutely don't mean crap, including global elites. All the good players who actually want to play good/decent games with good players play ESEA and most of the time good players who que up for mm every now and then are just messing around or don't really care.


----------



## pez

I played some casual yesterday and lulz ensued.

I was playing some music and got knifed by someone with the 'buttplugs', and then he started crap talking (expensive skins == skill to casual folks). I paused my music and killed him for the next 4 rounds straight. Both him and his friend got their arses handed to them. How did they respond? By trying to add me as a Steam friend.

TLR this community is even more toxic (and bad) in casual.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I played some casual yesterday and lulz ensued.
> 
> I was playing some music and got knifed by someone with the 'buttplugs', and then he started crap talking (expensive skins == skill to casual folks). I paused my music and killed him for the next 4 rounds straight. Both him and his friend got their arses handed to them. How did they respond? By trying to add me as a Steam friend.
> 
> TLR this community is even more toxic (and bad) in casual.


So wait, you were playing music, then got some bad words for it and they are the one being toxic? Casual or not, playing music is the most irritating thing anyway.


----------



## emsj86

Agreed


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Man i don't even have to get better. The average skill level it takes to be GE is steadily going down. I feel like a few weeks ago i was struggling against LE's but none of the LE's in the past 5 or so games i've played had nearly as good of game sense or aim as me.


Except that one dude that 40 bombed against us the other day lol.


----------



## aLv1080

There will be a Fnatic vs TSM match today, and Fnatic vs EnVyUs as well. Too bad both will be bo1, but it's still going to be a nice match to watch


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I played some casual yesterday and lulz ensued.
> 
> I was playing some music and got knifed by someone with the 'buttplugs', and then he started crap talking (expensive skins == skill to casual folks). I paused my music and killed him for the next 4 rounds straight. Both him and his friend got their arses handed to them. How did they respond? By trying to add me as a Steam friend.
> 
> TLR this community is even more toxic (and bad) in casual.


Sorry but I can't take your side on the matter if you were streaming music to everyone on the server via voice chat, that is one of the main reasons I don't play with voice chat on in pretty much any game (people love doing it in GTAV as well).

If I want to listen to music, I will open up AIMP3 and play my own. I really do not want to listen to auto-tuned rap or the likes.


----------



## Paradigm84

The way I understood it, he was listening to music on his own whilst chilling and playing casual (rather than broadcasting it), then he turned the music off so he could concentrate and beat the other guys.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Play ESEA if you want to play in terms of actual skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranks in matchmaking absolutely don't mean crap, including global elites. All the good players who actually want to play good/decent games with good players play ESEA and most of the time good players who que up for mm every now and then are just messing around or don't really care.


yeah i'm quite aware of how casual MM is. I started using CEVO the other day just because i'm too cheap to pay to use ESEA yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Except that one dude that 40 bombed against us the other day lol.


yeah i don't know what was up with that guy, but he pretty much carried his team to victory.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> So wait, you were playing music, then got some bad words for it and they are the one being toxic? Casual or not, playing music is the most irritating thing anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sorry but I can't take your side on the matter if you were streaming music to everyone on the server via voice chat, that is one of the main reasons I don't play with voice chat on in pretty much any game (people love doing it in GTAV as well).
> 
> If I want to listen to music, I will open up AIMP3 and play my own. I really do not want to listen to auto-tuned rap or the likes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The way I understood it, he was listening to music on his own whilst chilling and playing casual (rather than broadcasting it), then he turned the music off so he could concentrate and beat the other guys.


Aaaand I see where I lacked clarity.

Sorry guys. But yes, I was listening to Spotify through my headphones while playing. I only do that while playing casual just to kinda have fun and not be so stressed about doing good. Essentially, the guy got a knife kill on me because I literally couldn't hear his footsteps lol. I'm not THAT guy that streams his wonderful music in casual servers







.


----------



## KFieLd

*** @ that frontside awp.. it's most likely another skin like hyperbeast or something bugging out right?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Aaaand I see where I lacked clarity.
> 
> Sorry guys. But yes, I was listening to Spotify through my headphones while playing. I only do that while playing casual just to kinda have fun and not be so stressed about doing good. Essentially, the guy got a knife kill on me because I literally couldn't hear his footsteps lol. I'm not THAT guy that streams his wonderful music in casual servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ohhh okay, that is perfectly fine and normal for a lot of folks. Me personally, putting on some music and playing DM is pretty relaxing.

I think why I didn't fully understand it at first was simple: 4 hours of sleep


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ohhh okay, that is perfectly fine and normal for a lot of folks. Me personally, putting on some music and playing DM is pretty relaxing.
> 
> I think why I didn't fully understand it at first was simple: 4 hours of sleep


Well it wasn't just you, and I reread and was even thinking the same thing.

But yeah, I use casual as a fun, non-competitve way to play CSGO, but hearing him talking crap between my song change got to me a little. If I hadn't have heard it, I otherwise would have continued on being a baddy







.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


"nice little 5k"
that woman can ruin every match. i'm really annoyed by her -.-


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> "nice little 5k"
> that woman can ruin every match. i'm really annoyed by her -.-


While pansy isn't my favourite caster she does receive quite a bit of hate.


----------



## Wezzor

What's really the reason for all the hate she gets all the time?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What's really the reason for all the hate she gets all the time?


She tends to get hyped up at small things and repeats a lot of the same phrases, it can make for irritating casting.


----------



## chemicalfan

I like her, she brings a lot of hype and energy, whilst actually displaying knowledge of the game (really easy to get excited at action, while missing the point in CS)


----------



## vanir1337

Pansy was great at casting CoD4, I don't like her in CS:GO either tho. Her style doesn't fit this game.


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> Pansy was great at casting CoD4, I don't like her in CS:GO either tho. Her style doesn't fit this game.


Yea gota agree with you there game is a bit to slow for her casting style


----------



## AcEsSalvation

On a save, do you guys pick up a pistol or only go with default? Depending on how hurt we are, I'm comfortable with sticking with USP. I'll instead put $300 to a smoke or flash instead. CT, I will always try to get rid of that stupid Glock.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> On a save, do you guys pick up a pistol or only go with default? Depending on how hurt we are, I'm comfortable with sticking with USP. I'll instead put $300 to a smoke or flash instead. CT, I will always try to get rid of that stupid Glock.


Depends on the money that the team has. I usually see nothing wrong with getting a P250 just for the 1 tap headshots from close range even on an armored opponent. Maybe a flash or a smoke as well.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> On a save, do you guys pick up a pistol or only go with default? Depending on how hurt we are, I'm comfortable with sticking with USP. I'll instead put $300 to a smoke or flash instead. CT, I will always try to get rid of that stupid Glock.


this really depends on the money you have and the strat you want to play... if you're in MM after a round were you lost and used all your money you're on 1400$. you can go for the full safe and buy next round body armor, famas & flash + smoke. I like to double eco in that case. So you can buy a p250 in the first eco and full buy after the second (full armor, full nades, m4a4). Thats the worst case scenario where you don't get any kills at all.
On the T-Side its a little more relaxed, as you only need 4700$ for a full buy instaed of the 5100$ on the CT side... and you get the 800$ for the bomb plant.
but, if you're on MM it really doesn't matter because everyone buys p90s and doesn't care about learning the game.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> On a save, do you guys pick up a pistol or only go with default? Depending on how hurt we are, I'm comfortable with sticking with USP. I'll instead put $300 to a smoke or flash instead. CT, I will always try to get rid of that stupid Glock.


depends on your playstile and skill. if you can hit headshots like a machiine, go for p250s. if you don't, don't waste money. if you feel good in playing wierd close off angles, buy tazer. even after recent update for 200% you can achieve a kill, pickup a gun and make a round as much pricey for opponent as possible. however they getting used to it quickly.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Typically when it is a save round and I opt for a P250, I stick with a team mate and try to catch someone off guard. We try to either make them lose a bit of money by spending ~$300, or try to get a weapon and save it.

At one point with my friend when he was playing down quite far, we just had him get armor/helmet on saves, and I tossed him a pistol or cheap SMG. We put him up front for entry kills or first line defence to get drops for the rest of the team. Of course, that isn't something you normally do.


----------



## el gappo

MTG are looking to become the UFC of counter strike by the looks of it. If they valued ESL near 100 million, how many coats of gold lpkane will have on his private jet.

Quote:



> Sources from within ESL confirmed that ESEA had indeed been acquired by MTG, stating that it was a "complete buyout" that would lead to a change in the upper echelons of management and ownership. One source also confirmed that it means that controversial ESEA owner, Eric Thunberg, who has presided over and fueled some of the biggest controversies in the company's history, will be leaving. They added, "He won't be missed."


http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2015/10/14/mtg-purchases-esea-esports-league-looking-to-acquire-dreamhack/

EDIT: lpkane refutes the breitbart claims. Richard Lewis on the sauce again.

Quote:


> Referenced post #13 by lpkane
> 
> reports of my demise are greatly exaggerated
> 
> to be clear, and as i said last time this was brought up, a few companies have been interested in buying us recently, no done deals though and i'm in no rush
> 
> and even if ESEA is eventually sold, you can rest assured knowing any agreement will grant me an irrevocable lifetime black account with banning rights


https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=702088


----------



## chemicalfan

Not sure I'm too bothered about the MTG deal personally, I don't think it'll affect me personally in any way. Whether the deal goes ahead or not, it's obvious that the officially involved parties are going to deny it, it's the way business works. Until it's signed on the dotted line by everyone involved, it'll remain a secret. I'm not sure if MTG is on the stock market, but if so, it makes perfect sense to me. Deal is probably under an NDA (bit dodgy for RL's source!)


----------



## el gappo




----------



## tristanbear

I really hope lpkane is gone. I don't use ESEA that much but anyone like him needs to be far from having any kind of power.


----------



## w35t

You all see that steamanalyst now is buying keys for $1.80? Anyone try it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I really hope lpkane is gone. I don't use ESEA that much but anyone like him needs to be far from having any kind of power.


I'm guessing all you know about lpkane is what you've read on reddit.

Lpkane is what kept the NA CS community alive. Lpkane running ESEA was the only league in North America to even pay out the players after winning tournaments. While CAL/CPL shutting down, not paying prize money. WSVG doing the same, etc etc.

People can dislike lpkane all they want, but he is the only reason people continued to play CS competitively in NA.

Could honestly say the same for TF2 as well.

I actually never had a issue with lpkane and I was on ESEA since 2007 up until the last few months when I stopped playing competitively.

Sure he's not good at PR, but he keeps it blunt. He'll speak his mind with no filter unlike other Leagues. He runs a business, and he runs it well. Theres a reason why people continue to use his services and a growing number of people as well.


----------



## semencmoz

first time ever i see that zeus deals 74 damage, I googled it and turned out, that zeus is one-shot kill only within certain range, and actually has damage fall-off.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> first time ever i see that zeus deals 74 damage, I googled it and turned out, that zeus is one-shot kill only within certain range, and actually has damage fall-off.


Correct. I've done as low as 20~ damage with Zues when I first used it. It's a good thing that there's a fall off damage for it though!


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm guessing all you know about lpkane is what you've read on reddit.
> 
> Lpkane is what kept the NA CS community alive. Lpkane running ESEA was the only league in North America to even pay out the players after winning tournaments. While CAL/CPL shutting down, not paying prize money. WSVG doing the same, etc etc.
> 
> People can dislike lpkane all they want, but he is the only reason people continued to play CS competitively in NA.
> 
> Could honestly say the same for TF2 as well.
> 
> I actually never had a issue with lpkane and I was on ESEA since 2007 up until the last few months when I stopped playing competitively.
> 
> Sure he's not good at PR, but he keeps it blunt. He'll speak his mind with no filter unlike other Leagues. He runs a business, and he runs it well. Theres a reason why people continue to use his services and a growing number of people as well.


I actually don't go on reddit. He just kind of seemed like a jerk when I was lurking on the ESEA forums.


----------



## dmasteR

Finally got my 2015 Service Medal. That took awhile considering I didn't play any CS:GO for quite sometime after they introduced the Ranking system.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Finally got my 2015 Service Medal. That took awhile considering I didn't play any CS:GO for quite sometime after they introduced the Ranking system.


you still beat me to it. and i am usually playing every day


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Finally got my 2015 Service Medal. That took awhile considering I didn't play any CS:GO for quite sometime after they introduced the Ranking system.


So what happens after? Do you start fresh with new ranks and medals or is that just it at 40?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> So what happens after? Do you start fresh with new ranks and medals or is that just it at 40?


i'm pretty sure it resets you back to 0 and you can kind of just keep going to 40 and resetting.


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm guessing all you know about lpkane is what you've read on reddit.
> 
> Lpkane is what kept the NA CS community alive. Lpkane running ESEA was the only league in North America to even pay out the players after winning tournaments. While CAL/CPL shutting down, not paying prize money. WSVG doing the same, etc etc.
> 
> People can dislike lpkane all they want, but he is the only reason people continued to play CS competitively in NA.
> 
> Could honestly say the same for TF2 as well.
> 
> I actually never had a issue with lpkane and I was on ESEA since 2007 up until the last few months when I stopped playing competitively.
> 
> Sure he's not good at PR, but he keeps it blunt. He'll speak his mind with no filter unlike other Leagues. He runs a business, and he runs it well. Theres a reason why people continue to use his services and a growing number of people as well.


He's the biggest jerk I've ever seen, probably. But a very smart guy as well.

I remember when we had no other option in SA but MM or ESEA. Once the ESEA servers went down for more than a week, and when it came back it had a huge var for more than a week as well.
They didn't say anything to us, they didn't make a note saying that the BR servers were down. A lot of people bought the subscription but they couldn't play, because the servers were down or performing really bad.
We all asked for a time compensation or a refund (because belive it or not, 6$ isn't that cheap for us). Lpkane simply said that he wasn't going to give anything to us, that we could leave at any time and if we kept complaining he would shut down the BR servers. Very professional, right?
I'm glad that ESEA completely died when faceit came to BR. You can go and check the BR forums on ESEA, there's some people complaining that they can't even find matches because there's no one playing. Rofl.
I miss their anti-cheat, but I don't really wanna pay 6$/month to have a bitcoin miner on my PC and a psychopath like lpkane having full access to all my files.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> So what happens after? Do you start fresh with new ranks and medals or is that just it at 40?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure it resets you back to 0 and you can kind of just keep going to 40 and resetting.
Click to expand...

I got it last week, you get reset back to 0, get the medal and then are free to keep levelling back up to presumably a new badge or something else that Valve have yet to announce.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> So what happens after? Do you start fresh with new ranks and medals or is that just it at 40?


A little icon tells you, you can reset and get your 2015 Badge. You start back at Rank 1 then.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> He's the biggest jerk I've ever seen, probably. But a very smart guy as well.
> 
> I remember when we had no other option in SA but MM or ESEA. Once the ESEA servers went down for more than a week, and when it came back it had a huge var for more than a week as well.
> They didn't say anything to us, they didn't make a note saying that the BR servers were down. A lot of people bought the subscription but they couldn't play, because the servers were down or performing really bad.
> We all asked for a time compensation or a refund (because belive it or not, 6$ isn't that cheap for us). Lpkane simply said that he wasn't going to give anything to us, that we could leave at any time and if we kept complaining he would shut down the BR servers. Very professional, right?
> I'm glad that ESEA completely died when faceit came to BR. You can go and check the BR forums on ESEA, there's some people complaining that they can't even find matches because there's no one playing. Rofl.
> I miss their anti-cheat, but I don't really wanna pay 6$/month to have a bitcoin miner on my PC and a psychopath like lpkane having full access to all my files.


No idea about the Brazilian scene honestly, as it clearly seems the NA scene is ran differently. Like I said, he's not the most professional speaker, but he's clearly kept the NA scene in tact while all the other organizations quickly fell.

Are people still going on about the bitcoin miner? Really?

Unfortunate for the brazil scene that happened.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A little icon tells you, you can reset and get your 2015 Badge. You start back at Rank 1 then.


But there is just 1 badge currently for levling to 40? I mean you don't get a second badge if you get to level 40 again?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> But there is just 1 badge currently for levling to 40? I mean you don't get a second badge if you get to level 40 again?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I got it last week, you get reset back to 0, get the medal and then are free to keep levelling back up to *presumably a new badge or something else that Valve have yet to announce*.


----------



## chemicalfan

I don't think it's possible to have hit rank 40 for a second time yet, but we must be getting close?

Edit: I'm an idiot, of course it's possible, but you'd have to have forgone life pretty much completely for last 3 months


----------



## lolllll117

highlight of Snax from yesterday


----------



## Wezzor

I haven't been so active when it comes to CSGO lately but I'm coming back to it now.
I was just wondering did they changed something else except for the rate of fire on the M4A1-S?


----------



## Caldeio

My famous Inferno OP smoke.
Not really famous but it is a really nice one way smoke, thrown close to spawn.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> My famous Inferno OP smoke.
> Not really famous but it is a really nice one way smoke, thrown close to spawn.


I had one like that on dust2 long. I really never could get used to looking beneath my crosshair to shoot. I guess I'll revisit it when I can because I can see how that would be very useful.


----------



## lolllll117

Had a few kills during a match that made people think i was hacking.




I guess some of you higher ranked guys are used to being called a hacker, but i'm just getting to that level of skill (or luck for that first kill)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

LOL. Blatant snap... you were checking one of the most common spots and caught just as he came around.


----------



## Paradigm84

Wow, what an idiot, that's literally one of the most common places to sit and wait for a push. I always smoke truck as I'm not sure I have the skill/ luck required to snap onto the guy like that.


----------



## dilster97

I've a friend who's pretty bad for the complaining. He was killed through smoke by a headshot and proceded to rage and call the guy a hacker.

I thought it was legit since it's a thing that can happen. pop smoke and spray through it to keep people back. Might get lucky and score a headshot.

I'm unranked but queueing with him (GN3) and two other friends (GNM and MG2). Last two matches have been pretty good. Went 14-0 - i think - for a good bit but decided to do a bit of strat roulette and let the other team win a few rounds.

How do i bind the fire button to not only fire my weapon but also say 'pew' in chat?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I thought it was legit since it's a thing that can happen. pop smoke and spray through it to keep people back. Might get lucky and score a headshot.


That happens in pro matched, and my friend just got a jump shot through smoke with the AWP a few days back. Hell of a lucky shot, but since he was streaming it you could clearly see that it was a purely lucky ****. (AWP from T to mid on Inferno)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I've a friend who's pretty bad for the complaining. He was killed through smoke by a headshot and proceded to rage and call the guy a hacker.
> 
> I thought it was legit since it's a thing that can happen. pop smoke and spray through it to keep people back. Might get lucky and score a headshot.
> 
> I'm unranked but queueing with him (GN3) and two other friends (GNM and MG2). Last two matches have been pretty good. Went 14-0 - i think - for a good bit but decided to do a bit of strat roulette and let the other team win a few rounds.
> 
> *How do i bind the fire button to not only fire my weapon but also say 'pew' in chat?*


You don't. Because spamming isn't cool.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I've a friend who's pretty bad for the complaining. He was killed through smoke by a headshot and proceded to rage and call the guy a hacker.
> 
> I thought it was legit since it's a thing that can happen. pop smoke and spray through it to keep people back. Might get lucky and score a headshot.
> 
> I'm unranked but queueing with him (GN3) and two other friends (GNM and MG2). Last two matches have been pretty good. Went 14-0 - i think - for a good bit but decided to do a bit of strat roulette and let the other team win a few rounds.
> 
> How do i bind the fire button to not only fire my weapon but also say 'pew' in chat?


Well:

Code:



Code:


bind mouse1 "say 'pew'; +attack"


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You don't. Because spamming isn't cool.


Offline bot, strat roulette, filthy casuals, or super srs comp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Well:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bind mouse1 "say 'pew'; +attack"


Thanks.


----------



## spacetoast31

I mainly play with a specific group of people since we have been playing together for a long time now. We were all around GN4 to mg2 rnks now we are all LE and lem. We all have inconsistent scheduling now so it's difficult. And I usually use my alt which is now dmg, to play with my other friends (because mm lobby won't let us play together with the difference in rank) I hate soloing in LE ranks and I've been inconsistent in play recently as I've been focusing on school, but if any dmg to smfc wanna play lemme know. http://steamcommunity.com/id/spaceghost31


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> I mainly play with a specific group of people since we have been playing together for a long time now. We were all around GN4 to mg2 rnks now we are all LE and lem. We all have inconsistent scheduling now so it's difficult. And I usually use my alt which is now dmg, to play with my other friends (because mm lobby won't let us play together with the difference in rank) I hate soloing in LE ranks and *I've been inconsistent in play recently as I've been focusing on school*, but if any dmg to smfc wanna play lemme know. http://steamcommunity.com/id/spaceghost31


Yup, me too. Since college started I dropped to DMG 2 times, I just got my LE back again for the 3rd time. Back when I had vacation I consistently ranked up and I didnt drop MG2-LE at all.


----------



## SheepMoose

All these VAC waves have really messed up with the ranking system.
I remember how LE was back when I was GN4. LE was the dream. So far away, so skilled in comparison. After many months of grinding and improving I finally hit LE.

Then the VAC wave struck, and I began playing KZ.
I've played 3 MM games since the VAC wave, 2 of which with a 5 queue with 4 global friends, and 1 today as a solo.

LE legitimately plays like GN4 used to now. People can sorta aim but the strats, callouts, generally map awareness is just so *** it's ridiculous.

Makes me wonder how many of my GE friends actually deserve to be GE.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> All these VAC waves have really messed up with the ranking system.
> I remember how LE was back when I was GN4. LE was the dream. So far away, so skilled in comparison. After many months of grinding and improving I finally hit LE.
> 
> Then the VAC wave struck, and I began playing KZ.
> I've played 3 MM games since the VAC wave, 2 of which with a 5 queue with 4 global friends, and 1 today as a solo.
> 
> LE legitimately plays like GN4 used to now. People can sorta aim but the strats, callouts, generally map awareness is just so *** it's ridiculous.
> 
> Makes me wonder how many of my GE friends actually deserve to be GE.


I know that feel. i definitely have friends around the MGE/DMG area that should be at MOST a nova. I think it has do to with partly the banwave, but also due to how popular CS has gotten in the last 6 or so months.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Ranks aren't really accurate representations of skill anyways. You could be global elite and get 40 kills every game but it ain't worth jack s#$% if you just do your own thing and ignore your team. I'd rather play with the guy who goes 10-21 in a game because his aim is bad but is an amazing team player in every aspect.


----------



## chemicalfan

Also, people tend to clear off to ESEA & the like when they hit higher ranks, so it's easier for lower-skilled players to move up to fill the gaps (assuming the ranks are a % of player base, rather than a fixed threshold between them - I guess it could be both, in that wins/good performances take away from losing opponents in equal amounts)


----------



## MadRabbit

Valve should just raise the price of the game to €25-30, smurfing would be a thing in the past like that.

So sick and tired of playing MM and then in the end of the map you see two-three guys without ranks who basically run over you the whole map.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Ranks aren't really accurate representations of skill anyways. You could be global elite and get 40 kills every game but it ain't worth jack s#$% if you just do your own thing and ignore your team. I'd rather play with the guy who goes 10-21 in a game because his aim is bad but is an amazing team player in every aspect.


You cant rank up to GE if all you do is get 40 kills and dont play as a team so your argument is invalid. And no amount of teamplay can replace a 30 kill difference.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Valve should just raise the price of the game to €25-30, smurfing would be a thing in the past like that.
> 
> So sick and tired of playing MM and then in the end of the map you see two-three guys without ranks who basically run over you the whole map.


If you don't play for a month, you lose your rank, so it might be that?
I'm not sure if the rank you get back after a win is displayed on the scoreboard?


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If you don't play for a month, you lose your rank, so it might be that?
> I'm not sure if the rank you get back after a win is displayed on the scoreboard?


Doubt that, since most of them are level 3's.


----------



## chemicalfan

Well, all the time Valve are making money (from people re-buying CS), I doubt they'll step in to discourage it. Valve is a profit-making business, not a charity.


----------



## jameyscott

Did you want to get better at the game? If so, stop caring about smurfs. Just accept that these people are better than you at this game and learn from it. Download your demo of the game and watch what the smurf does. Watch how he peeks, watch how he throws smokes and flashes, etc. Imo your goal should never be about ranking up, but to get better at the game and have fun. Keep that in new mind and the game stays just that... A game. Too often myself and many others care waaay too much about winning. Just remember this is a game, which means you should have fun.


----------



## tristanbear

I think I'm getting near the end. I have no desire to practice at all and I rarely even feel like getting on to play a game anymore.


----------



## chemicalfan

@jameyscott I totally agree, but should add that losing isn't fun. Neither is being kicked.


----------



## pez

Indeed. I just played a game last night with a guy smurfing on the other team. I don't mind it. Sure it's annoying for someone to be that much better/higher of a level than you, but it's not the end of the fun for me. I always try to get my team to target that guy specifically. Learn his behaviors and counter him with a double-team, or just in general go for him. But you've always got one or two guys that can't get over themselves or their ranks enough.

Like why are you complaining about your rank and you can't handle this one smurf? That's not your only problem if that's the case lol.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> @jameyscott I totally agree, but should add that losing isn't fun. Neither is being kicked.


Losing can be fun, with the right team.









And what he said is all true but...I'd rather get my own experience than learn it from some smurf. Call that being foolish, it might as well be but I need to learn the stuff myself not just watch some guy do it and try to play like him. That doesn't work for me. I need to learn what fits me not what fits someone else.

Basically with an good team (team play wise) I can do this



Playing alone, well, you can see what happens on the lower round scores.


----------



## tristanbear

I don't mind losing as long as I play well.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> You cant rank up to GE if all you do is get 40 kills and dont play as a team so your argument is invalid. And no amount of teamplay can replace a 30 kill difference.


You can indeed get Global actually by simply just getting 40 kills. You need to remember, MatchMaking is just a pug service. The vast majority of Globals play it as such.

When I use to play MatchMaking all I did was solo queue, and in game just aim battled every player immediately. I was able to take sites by myself and win rounds simply by taking full control of a site or mid and forcing rotates.

I feel like people quickly forget what MatchMaking is, it's a pug service. Teamwork isn't the norm, nor is it expected in a pug environment. It's also why people at the Global Elite level simply do not understand how to play CS correctly still.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can indeed get Global actually by simply just getting 40 kills. You need to remember, MatchMaking is just a pug service. The vast majority of Globals play it as such.
> *
> When I use to play MatchMaking all I did was solo queue, and in game just aim battled every player immediately. I was able to take sites by myself and win rounds simply by taking full control of a site or mid and forcing rotates.*
> 
> I feel like people quickly forget what MatchMaking is, it's a pug service. Teamwork isn't the norm, nor is it expected in a pug environment. It's also why people at the Global Elite level simply do not understand how to play CS correctly still.


But how is that not teamwork? If I go to my smurf and run in front of everybody on a site and kill everyone, because I KNOW I CAN, is that not helping my team?

As much as all of you want to admit it or not, kills DO count in this game. Because there is no regeneration and respawns. I played ESL 5V5 on Battlefield 3, and it is there that kills don't count because people can get revived or healed.

But in CSGO id much rather take a GE that would run around by himself and consistently get 2-3 kills per round leaving it to the remaining 4 of us to clean up the rest.

However, teamwork can be used to counter such players, I've played a few matches with my friends, in a 5-premade group when we got smurfs on the enemy team and they couldn't beat us, granted we are LE/LEM which isnt far in individual player skill from GE, but still.

At some point you cant just get consistent 40 kills on each round and play solo, because you will get enemies who are greater or equal to your skill. And if you can consistently clear sites solo, then you deserve to be GE.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> But how is that not teamwork? If I go to my smurf and run in front of everybody on a site and kill everyone, because I KNOW I CAN, is that not helping my team?
> 
> As much as all of you want to admit it or not, kills DO count in this game. Because there is no regeneration and respawns. I played ESL 5V5 on Battlefield 3, and it is there that kills don't count because people can get revived or healed.
> 
> But in CSGO id much rather take a GE that would run around by himself and consistently get 2-3 kills per round leaving it to the remaining 4 of us to clean up the rest.
> 
> However, teamwork can be used to counter such players, I've played a few matches with my friends, in a 5-premade group when we got smurfs on the enemy team and they couldn't beat us, granted we are LE/LEM which isnt far in individual player skill from GE, but still.
> 
> *At some point you cant just get consistent 40 kills on each round and play solo, because you will get enemies who are greater or equal to your skill. And if you can consistently clear sites solo, then you deserve to be GE.*


The average Global Elite still isn't very high skilled when you look at it from a Competitive player who actually competes in Leagues.

There's no teamwork when you're clearing a site and killing off the rotation. You're getting a 4K every other round, you're basically winning the round by yourself.

Is it helping your team? Yes, but that's not teamwork in the sense you're playing with the team in the competitive sense.

Most pros/semi-pros can get 40 kills rather consistently in Global. Due to the low skill at Global.


----------



## dezahp

GE rank doesn't really matter. Go play esea pugs and see already how much harder it is. Someone said it earlier but all of the higher skilled GE players who want to play much better games play esea in which I think also helps makes it easier for ppl to get GE ranks cause most abandon/don't play mm

Whenever I play mm I play like I how I would play in a pub server/casual game, just running around, aim battling people, and solo take sites because you can get away with it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AcEsSalvation

dezahp, dmasteR knows that GE doesn't mean a thing. He is trying to explain to the others how being able to clear sites solo isn't teamwork and why that doesn't mean that you are necessarily good. By playing MM, there is no 'true' teamwork. You may be able to clear sites in MM, but that is because the enemy team isn't actually working together like a real team. He's been in leagues and he has done CEVO/Faceit/ESEA, and he knows that in that sort of matchmaking (and against real teams) you cannot take a site solo. That is because that is were real team work is.


----------



## dezahp

I'm not really talking to dmaster...I know he knows what he's knowing about lol. I'm just reaffirming what he's saying that rank and matchmaking doesn't mean anything and doesn't really require any teamwork

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Oh okay, my bad.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> GE rank doesn't really matter. Go play esea pugs and see already how much harder it is. Someone said it earlier but all of the higher skilled GE players who want to play much better games play esea in which I think also helps makes it easier for ppl to get GE ranks cause most abandon/don't play mm
> 
> Whenever I play mm I play like I how I would play in a pub server/casual game, just running around, aim battling people, and solo take sites because you can get away with it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Yep, exactly the same way I play when I do MM lol.



Anyone have any predictions yet? Can't see Liquid getting out of groups personally. NiP, Virtus Pro, Titan is a very hard group.


----------



## tristanbear

I haven't had the opportunity of playing with you dmasteR


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I haven't had the opportunity of playing with you dmasteR


Just make sure when you do, you're on the same team. Playing against him is like repeatedly running into a brick wall.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any predictions yet? Can't see Liquid getting out of groups personally. NiP, Virtus Pro, Titan is a very hard group.


geezus, liquid in the group of death.

A: Fnatic > C9
B: TSM > Mouse
C: VP > Nip
D: NV > CLG


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I haven't had the opportunity of playing with you dmasteR
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure when you do, you're on the same team. Playing against him is like repeatedly running into a brick wall.
Click to expand...

sounds about right. I can confirm this, although i've only played casual with/against him.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Just make sure when you do, you're on the same team. Playing against him is like repeatedly running into a brick wall.


I would imagine haha!


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any predictions yet? Can't see Liquid getting out of groups personally. NiP, Virtus Pro, Titan is a very hard group.


This will probably happen.
Group A -> Fnatic, C9
Group B -> TSM, Mous
Group C -> NiP, VP
Group D -> Envyus, Na'Vi


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any predictions yet? Can't see Liquid getting out of groups personally. NiP, Virtus Pro, Titan is a very hard group.


I'm not an expert but here we go:

Group A: Fnatic almost surely. Most likely C9 with a slight chance for luminosity.
Group B: TSM almost surely. Most likely Mouz but potentially Flipsid3 or G2.
Group C: Virtus.pro most likely. After them most likely NiP but still a good chance for Titan. Poor liquid they are a good team but they are in a super tough group.
Group D: Envy and Navi. Envy should make it no problem, Navi should also make it but there's always that slight chance of upset.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone have any predictions yet? Can't see Liquid getting out of groups personally. NiP, Virtus Pro, Titan is a very hard group.


can see liquid getting out of group. if liquid is able to beat renegades and luminocity in bo3, i can easily see them beating bo1 current titan and current nip. don't remember the schedule, but if they play first match NOT against of VP, i totally see liquid going through. despite good latest results, NIP and titan arent really contenders for top4 right now.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> can see liquid getting out of group. if liquid is able to beat renegades and luminocity in bo3, i can easily see them beating bo1 current titan and current nip. don't remember the schedule, but if they play first match NOT against of VP, i totally see liquid going through. despite good latest results, NIP and titan arent really contenders for top4 right now.


Liquid beat Renegades when they were in a slump. Renegades haven't been practicing as much and will only get back to it once they're in the US.

Despite having Hiko, Liquid aren't good enough to trump over VP, NiP, and even Titan (IMO on the Titan bit).

So, my prediction?

Group A: Fnatic, Luminosity.
Groupd B: TSM, G2.
Group C: Virtus.Pro, NiP.
Groupd D: Envyus, Na'vi.

Possible upsets? CLG making it out of group D instead of Na'Vi, Mousesports getting out of group B instead of G2.


----------



## semencmoz

it very much depends of who will play who. and it very-very much depends on how teams prepared to major in those 3-4 lanless weeks.
if i would make bets, and if we assume that everything will stay the way it leveled up for last month, i would bet on liquid against nip in bo3, i would bet on liquid against titan in bo1, i wouldn't bet on liquid against VP (even though they played reasonably close at PGL finals). nip plays brainless for last couple of months, it's very hard to predict their game, but i can't see them winning on well organized teams at lans, and titan has yet to show anything on lans, even though they were quite good online (which means nothing, because it's pre-major online results, no one really cares to perform at their max level, except teams like HR/efrag/property etc, which in games with them titan has shawn very mixed results).
it's hard to predict placings without knowing schedule. especially with BO3 deciders, which makes huge differences in tight groups like those.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm sad for NiP








None of their group matches are a "guaranteed" win. Even on the form NiP were on about a year ago, it's still a tough group. Liquid have been playing well (better than Cloud9!), VP are on top form (I think they'll go far, maybe win it with some luck), and Titan can never be written off (if shox has a good game, it's gg).

On the GE = Elite skill, I think the NA scene, at least last year, showed that the puggy-style of play doesn't translate well at the pro level. The reason the NA scene got a bashing vs the EU teams, was that they played with "too much aim, not enough brain". Things are better now, with more stable teams and decent in-game leadership. Additionally, when you watch pro streams on Twitch, where they play MM rather than ESEA (a rarity, I must say!), it's not true that they're dropping 40 bombs all the time. In fact, they are let down by their team quite frequently.


----------



## Wezzor

My prediction:

A: Fnatic, C9
B: TSM, G2
C: VP, NiP poor liquid.
D: Envy, Navi


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/16194-schneider-parts-ways-with-dignitas

Schneider leaves Dignitas. Picking up Konfig might be a very good option, or even grabbing Tenzski back for Dignitas!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm sad for NiP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of their group matches are a "guaranteed" win. Even on the form NiP were on about a year ago, it's still a tough group. Liquid have been playing well (better than Cloud9!), VP are on top form (I think they'll go far, maybe win it with some luck), and Titan can never be written off (if shox has a good game, it's gg).
> 
> On the GE = Elite skill, I think the NA scene, at least last year, showed that the puggy-style of play doesn't translate well at the pro level. The reason the NA scene got a bashing vs the EU teams, was that they played with "too much aim, not enough brain". Things are better now, with more stable teams and decent in-game leadership. Additionally, when you watch pro streams on Twitch, where they play MM rather than ESEA (a rarity, I must say!), it's not true that they're dropping 40 bombs all the time. In fact, they are let down by their team quite frequently.


That's mainly because none of the pros streaming are actually trying very hard in the MM. You need to remember, once they're streaming, they're doing it for pure entertainment purposes so they need to stay focused on the chat more than the actual game. Not to mention they're typically queuing with other players which makes it harder to drop a 40.

NA scene really isn't anymore stable than it was before. Look at Conquest that just mutinied ryx, or WinterFox that's had quite a few roster changes in the last 3 months. The only team that's been rock solid stable is Cloud9, CLG, Liquid. Everyone else is still shuffling, and more shuffles to come.

Anyone else notice that Geico sponsors TSM? lol


----------



## tristanbear

Might as well put my predictions as well.

Group A: Fnatic, Cloud 9
Group B: TSM, Mousesports (A lot of you predict G2, but I'm not familiar with them.)
Group C: Virtus Pro, Ninjas in Pyjamas. (It will be a longshot but since Liquid is on the rise they might be able to pull through.)
Group D: EnvyUS, Na'Vi.

I'm not really familiar with G2 or Vexed so feel free to criticize my prediction.


----------



## HPE1000

These stickers are meh


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 10/20/2015
20 OCT 2015 -

[DreamHack Cluj-Napoca 2015]
- Team stickers and stickers autographed by professional CS:GO players are now available for purchase.
For details visit: http://www.counter-strike.net/pickem/cluj2015
- Tournament stickers can be used as game pieces in the two Cluj-Napoca Tournament games:
- Fantasy Team Game: Compete against the global CS:GO community to win a Fantasy Trophy by building your dream CS:GO roster and achieving one of the top scores in the all new Fantasy Team Game.
- Pick'Em Challenge: Earn a Pick'Em Trophy by choosing the winning teams for each match throughout the Tournament. The more correct choices, the better the trophy!
[MAPS]
Mirage
- Fixed some exotic spots where C4 could get stuck (Thanks amitkilo!)
- Moved palmtree behind ticketbox slightly, to make CTs easier to see.
Train
- Fixed a spot where C4 could get stuck on A site
- Fixed an unintended boost in A site

Anyone know what the unintended boost was?


----------



## SheepMoose

The unintended boost made it possible to pixelwalk above Z connector, next to heaven. It was a useless boost but fixing it is good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/16194-schneider-parts-ways-with-dignitas
> 
> Schneider leaves Dignitas. Picking up Konfig might be a very good option, or even grabbing Tenzski back for Dignitas!


G2 -Fox + Schneider? Could be possible, although Fox has been performing well lately.


----------



## semencmoz

my bet:

*Group A:*
*fnatic* 100% | *C9* 60% | LG 35% | Vexed 5% (very unlikely that fnatic will lose to any of those teams more than 1 map. c9 won from lg past 10 or something games, however you never count off LG and bad NA performances at majors)

*Group B:*
not much past games between those teams but relatively to their last online performances:
*TSM* 100% | *mousesports* 40% | G2 35% | f3 25% (even though f3 lacks of firepower, mouses and g2 performed poorly last month and G2 has two recent roster changes (-scream +jkaem -legija))

*Group C:*
VP is in decent shape, it is safe to say that they will beat TL in first game, but then it comes to a mess. titan - nip is truly 50/50, nip-vp is also 50/50 and when it comes to TL, we didn't see much of them against european teams to predict results correctly. It is even harder to tell, because they're outperformed c9 in NA, so it doesn't seem to be impossible.
*VP* 85% | *NIP* 45% | *Titan* 45% | TL 25%

*Group D:*
*NV* 95% | *NAVI* 95% | dig 5% | CLG 5% especially with recent dig roster changes it is hard to see navi or NV not getting out from this group.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm wondering if Schneider will keep his options open until January, then it could be -Get_righT +schneider in NiP, if Get_righT leaves. Would be a massive downgrade, but there aren't many options out there. Twist is alright but I don't know what his contract situation is, pyth is crap (ok, could be the team he's on, but he doesn't seem tier 1 to me), Maikelele would be ok I guess but I'm not sure they'd want to go there (as discussed previously).

Anyway.....this is about Schneider








I wasn't impressed when he played for Dig at DH London, didn't really seem to add anything big to the team (he was no Pimp or Aizy).


----------



## tristanbear

Who's in G2? I would look it up but I'm in school and everything is blocked.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Who's in G2? I would look it up but I'm in school and everything is blocked.


it is ex-kinguin -scream +jkaem


----------



## tristanbear

Ok thanks.


----------



## chemicalfan

Ok, gotta take it back about Schneider, he was mighty for HR vs fnatic last night


----------



## DrSebWilkes

*Could you play CS:GO on a touchscreen?* I just wonder because imagine how quick it would be to learn to aim; all you need to do it touch the enemy and BOOM ded


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSebWilkes*
> 
> *Could you play CS:GO on a touchscreen?* I just wonder because imagine how quick it would be to learn to aim; all you need to do it touch the enemy and BOOM ded


I'd imagine it wouldn't work out like that and it would be a VERY painful experience.


----------



## chemicalfan

Too OP, but please anyone with a Surface Pro or decent convertible laptop test this!


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Too OP, but please anyone with a Surface Pro or decent convertible laptop test this!


LOL yeah please DD


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Too OP, but please anyone with a Surface Pro or decent convertible laptop test this!


How would you move AND shoot while just touching? If you tap the screen and it shoots wouldn't you shoot your clip as you try to move your crosshair around?

Edit: I'm very curious also someone please test!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

If anything, you can make a screen touch capable. If you have used a touch screen for a M/KB game, you would know that you aim by dragging on the screen. You don't look where you tap. This would be very interesting as I think using touch to aim could end up being more precise than mouse, but you could obscure your vision.


----------



## Paradigm84

You wouldn't have a great deal of accuracy unless the touchscreen was giant and the resolution was low.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Too OP, but please anyone with a Surface Pro or decent convertible laptop test this!


i'll have my friend test this on his surface in class today. i have a feeling it won't be as easy to aim as you think


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i'll have my friend test this on his surface in class today. i have a feeling it won't be as easy to aim as you think


I'm sure you still need to drag your finger around on the screen as it would act as a trackpad.


----------



## spacetoast31

The trick, i would assume, would be to move with keyboard, while aiming with dragging your finger, and setting your fire bind to, lets say, a button surrounding your left keyboard using hand. so you could fire with your left hand, like maybe, set your "E" as your fire button and rebind your "Use" to something else. The real issue that i could see occurring would be accuracy. Unless youre only AWPING or maybe a shotgun, i couldnt imaging your fingertip having a precise touch to get headshots with a rifle at distance. I also the touch screen would be a cool feature/option for maybe using the buy menu, but i dont see it being good for anything else. I also dont see a surface being able to handle running CSGO at all. Mainly because my laptop has an I5 and an ssd and 8gb ram and i barely get 25 fps because of the lack of dedicated gpu.


----------



## el gappo

This TSM Fnatic game is nuts! 




That Deagle ACE from Krimz!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> i'll have my friend test this on his surface in class today. i have a feeling it won't be as easy to aim as you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you still need to drag your finger around on the screen as it would act as a trackpad.
Click to expand...

Have netbook with touchscreen, can confirm this is how it works except it is very very painful. Everytime you tap the screen your weapon shoots and the sensitivity is so high you will do a complete 1080 degree turn before you get your finger 1/4th of the way across the screen. If I set the sensitivity to the lowest possible I can manage to do a 90 degrees turn in one swipe however everytime you tap on the screen to continue turning your crosshair starts right back where it was.

This was tested in 1.6 unfortunately, I imagine nothing else is capable of running on this.


----------



## vanir1337




----------



## w35t

anyone have any info on the next operation?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm sure you still need to drag your finger around on the screen as it would act as a trackpad.
> 
> 
> 
> Have netbook with touchscreen, can confirm this is how it works except it is very very painful. Everytime you tap the screen your weapon shoots and the sensitivity is so high you will do a complete 1080 degree turn before you get your finger 1/4th of the way across the screen. If I set the sensitivity to the lowest possible I can manage to do a 90 degrees turn in one swipe however everytime you tap on the screen to continue turning your crosshair starts right back where it was.
> 
> This was tested in 1.6 unfortunately, I imagine nothing else is capable of running on this.
Click to expand...

Yup, CSGO seems to work very much the same. as soon as you tap the screen you aim straight downwards and shoot at the ground while spinning in circles. and yes, CS:GO does seem to run on his surface pro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> anyone have any info on the next operation?


no info has been released as far as i know. I wouldn't excpect any info until after the major.


----------



## chemicalfan

5 days till the major - too early to start hype?


----------



## SheepMoose

Casual 40 bomb to get the game closed out.











I really shouldn't be LE. I top the leaderboard every game.


----------



## killuchen

Anybody know where I can download the TSM vs Fnatic on mirage from yesterday?


----------



## SheepMoose

Here's a VOD


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Casual 40 bomb to get the game closed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really shouldn't be LE. I top the leaderboard every game.


Welcome to my world, except that I'm in Supreme.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Here's a VOD


awesome thank you!


----------



## chemicalfan

Anyone see the NiP-NaVi game where NiP bought 5 AWPs (overpass, I think)? Was hilarious!
NaVi cottoned on the next round, I think there were 8 AWPs on the field at that point


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Anyone see the NiP-NaVi game where NiP bought 5 AWPs (overpass, I think)? Was hilarious!
> NaVi cottoned on the next round, I think there were 8 AWPs on the field at that point


VOD? I NEED to see this.


----------



## MR-e

Ah~ I'm taking off next friday for some vacation... This will be the second major I miss this year for the same reason lol


----------



## drazah

I was watch this yesterday haha, I was pretty excited (Im a huge NiP fanboy) and it seemed to work for like 1 round but they were already getting dominated at that point.


----------



## tristanbear

I'm gonna start streaming controller only MMs. I want to see what rank I can get with a controller.


----------



## dmasteR

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hii

Please report this guy. He's trying to scam people by faking my profile. This guy really won't stop it's insane.


----------



## tristanbear

That's ridiculous.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Filed complaint for you.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hii
> 
> Please report this guy. He's trying to scam people by faking my profile. This guy really won't stop it's insane.


Can you provide some proof of him impersonating you?


----------



## MR-e

^ I take it you're not from around this thread much... lol


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Can you provide some proof of him impersonating you?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^ I take it you're not from around this thread much... lol


I actually do browse it once or more per week.


----------



## Paradigm84

His profile is a poor attempt at copying Dmaster's.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hii
> 
> Please report this guy. He's trying to scam people by faking my profile. This guy really won't stop it's insane.


Looks like you are famous








Reported.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> His profile is a poor attempt at copying Dmaster's.


Link me dmaster's profile then so i can judge.


----------



## tristanbear

Your judgement really makes no difference either way.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Link me dmaster's profile then so i can judge.


It's up to him whether or not he wants to post it. Needless to say, I don't think he'd be mentioning it unless there was some truth to what he was saying.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Your judgement really makes no difference either way.


Dmaster asked us to report that guy and i want some solid proof before I report him. Is that so hard to understand?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Dmaster asked us to report that guy and i want some solid proof before I report him. Is that so hard to understand?


that's fine report him if you want to. Most of us know dmasteR well enough to see this guy is clearly trying to impersonate him. i'm pretty sure those items in his artwork showcase are straight from a screenshot from dmasteR's steam profile.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Your judgement really makes no difference either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Dmaster asked us to report that guy and i want some solid proof before I report him. Is that so hard to understand?
Click to expand...

He doesn't want to unprivate his profile for now, so we can't give you proof. It's fine though, the impersonator will eventually get banned or something similar.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Link me dmaster's profile then so i can judge.


He's made it private for now, but I can assure you it's a copy with some BS thrown in. The inventory bit is just a screenshot of some items, even the profile URL is the one that dmasteR has used for ages with an extra i. Considering dmasteR himself is asking people to report a fake profile is evidence enough.


----------



## Riou

dmaster is on my Steam friendlist. This other imposter is a fake.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> dmaster is on my Steam friendlist. This other imposter is a fake.


Such a credible source.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Have an update.
Quote:


> [MAPS]
> 
> -Overpass
> -Fixed a 3 man boost in back of bombsite A, towards bombsite B
> -Red toolcart in connector will no longer kill you
> 
> [ DEDICATED SERVERS ]
> 
> - Increased max command line limit on Linux.
> - Added support for running two GOTV masters with different rates on the same game server.
> - To activate the second GOTV master game server can launch with the following additional parameters: -addhltv1 +tv_enable1 1 +tv_snapshotrate1 128
> - To issue commands to a specific GOTV instance use "-instance 0″ or "-instance 1″: tv_record mygotv128tick.dem -instance 1


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Such a credible source.


http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmasteR_/

Proof.

It's all good, he has now been marked on SteamRep thanks to Cyborg! https://steamrep.com/profiles/76561198093069688

And he's already changed his profile and is now impersonating JoshOG, still using the same "artwork" though lol.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198093069688


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> dmaster is on my Steam friendlist. This other imposter is a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a credible source.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Such a credible source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmasteR_/
> 
> Proof.
> 
> It's all good, he has now been marked on SteamRep thanks to Cyborg! https://steamrep.com/profiles/76561198093069688
> 
> And he's already changed his profile and is now impersonating JoshOG, still using the same "artwork" though lol.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198093069688
Click to expand...

Seriously though, if you do not know who dmasteR is, don't worry about filing a report.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Finally got back to GE yesterday. Not that I was trying, but just kinda happened. And then lost it in two games, one versus a full team ( really? full team mm? ) and the other against hackers. And got it back this morning. The last time I was at GE was over 2 years ago. Phew.

Also, got a very interesting and accidental 4k. Those ones that last a couple of seconds. No idea what happened.

Also just hit 2000 hours. Not bad.


----------



## lolllll117

haha that guy is faking joshOG now...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Have an update.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [MAPS]
> 
> -Overpass
> -Fixed a 3 man boost in back of bombsite A, towards bombsite B
> -Red toolcart in connector will no longer kill you
> 
> [ DEDICATED SERVERS ]
> 
> - Increased max command line limit on Linux.
> - Added support for running two GOTV masters with different rates on the same game server.
> - To activate the second GOTV master game server can launch with the following additional parameters: -addhltv1 +tv_enable1 1 +tv_snapshotrate1 128
> - To issue commands to a specific GOTV instance use "-instance 0″ or "-instance 1″: tv_record mygotv128tick.dem -instance 1
Click to expand...

the red toolcart could kill you?


----------



## SheepMoose

I've been using the M4a1-S lately. By god. It's so satisfying to hear "dink dink" and see the headshot icon pop up in the kill feed. I know the M4A4 is good these days, but the M4A1-S is just... hngggg

Also, got LEM after a 34 bomb. Had a warm up game this morning where I went 6 - 21 and got flamed heavily for it, so it's nice to bounce back. Shouldn't be long until I get to SMFC.


----------



## dmasteR

I remember someone asking about the next Operation:

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CSGOMapsWorkshop#announcements/detail/45393467307396324

So I assume Mid to late November is when they release the next operation. Most likely towards late November though.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmaster_hii
> 
> Please report this guy. He's trying to scam people by faking my profile. This guy really won't stop it's insane.


I might have been a little late but I reported him for ya DM!


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I'm gonna start streaming controller only MMs. I want to see what rank I can get with a controller.


I planned to do it aswell, I also have a friend to queue with whom. however i am abit concerned of it's release in russia, since noone announced to sell this thing being on sale outside of US or europe. there is steamcommunity forum "sort of official clairification" on stuff like that, but lack of actual official statements of how it will be distributed apart of steam store and some big US distributers worries me, especially because it is 17 days until it released.
I mean I always can buy it from online US store, but for me it means more than 20$ delivery cost and 2-4 weeks of waiting. I waited enough, volvo, please let me just pay you.


----------



## killuchen

So, I'm back to play CSGO as my main game. I've always played it on and off but now I've kind of stopped playing dota and back to csgo. I feel like my Asus Rog Swift 27" monitor is waaaaaayyy to big. 1440p is nice but I have to break my neck to look from one side of my monitor to the other. I tried pushing it towards the back of my desk but it doesn't really help since I like to have my monitor close up to my face when playing. So the question is. Do I get the Asus VG248QE or BenQ XL2430T?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> So, I'm back to play CSGO as my main game. I've always played it on and off but now I've kind of stopped playing dota and back to csgo. I feel like my Asus Rog Swift 27" monitor is waaaaaayyy to big. 1440p is nice but I have to break my neck to look from one side of my monitor to the other. I tried pushing it towards the back of my desk but it doesn't really help since I like to have my monitor close up to my face when playing. So the question is. Do I get the Asus VG248QE or BenQ XL2430T?


I'd probably just play on black bars if I was you.

But between the Asus and the BenQ the only major difference is color / contrast. I would like to try the BenQ's black equalizer, however in CS you usually play with brightness maxed in game so idk how much the equalizer would help.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I'd probably just play on black bars if I was you.
> 
> But between the Asus and the BenQ the only major difference is color / contrast. I would like to try the BenQ's black equalizer, however in CS you usually play with brightness maxed in game so idk how much the equalizer would help.


I tried playing black bars. But on a 27' with a native res of 2560x1440p it's way to blurry =/. I might just pick up the asus 24


----------



## Paradigm84

I've seen both of those monitors recommended a lot, personally I'd go for the BenQ one though.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I tried playing black bars. But on a 27' with a native res of 2560x1440p it's way to blurry =/. I might just pick up the asus 24


If you want native black bars just use something that is the correct vertical resolution. For example, 1920x1440 would be 4:3


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> If you want native black bars just use something that is the correct vertical resolution. For example, 1920x1440 would be 4:3


I'll have to give that a try


----------



## killuchen

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've seen both of those monitors recommended a lot, personally I'd go for the BenQ one though.


Yea, this monitor seems to have all the bells and whistles. Is it worth the extra $100 from the Asus monitor though?


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Yea, this monitor seems to have all the bells and whistles. Is it worth the extra $100 from the Asus monitor though?


Any 144Hz/1MS monitor is worth it if you use it at native settings. I just switched from a 4:3 player to a 16:9, definitely wont go back.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Yea, this monitor seems to have all the bells and whistles. Is it worth the extra $100 from the Asus monitor though?


Any 144Hz/1MS monitor is worth it if you use it at native settings. I just switched from a 4:3 player to a 16:9, definitely wont go back.[/quote]

I currently own the Asus Rog Swift 27" @ 2560x1440p 144hz with gsync lol. I want to go down to 24" for csgo.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I currently own the Asus Rog Swift 27" @ 2560x1440p 144hz with gsync lol. I want to go down to 24" for csgo.


Ahh word, I have a 24 Inch is use for CSGO and a 27inch IPS as a side monitor. At normal viewing, its not that bad, but when i play csgo i probably sit 50% closer to the monitor and would be too large of a viewing for me.


----------



## RichardGTan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> So, I'm back to play CSGO as my main game. I've always played it on and off but now I've kind of stopped playing dota and back to csgo. I feel like my Asus Rog Swift 27" monitor is waaaaaayyy to big. 1440p is nice but I have to break my neck to look from one side of my monitor to the other. I tried pushing it towards the back of my desk but it doesn't really help since I like to have my monitor close up to my face when playing. So the question is. Do I get the Asus VG248QE or BenQ XL2430T?


I thought my BenQ XL2720z was way too big for CSGO as well but after a couple days or weeks of using it, I can never go back down to 24". I tried to play on my friends VG248QE but it was way too small for me! Now I'm even looking to upgrade to the new Asus Rog Swift when it's released! A couple of my mates are using the Asus ROG Swift 27" & BenQ XL2730z for CS GO and adjusted to it as well. I'm using the XL2720z in 1920x1080.

However if you really do feel the need to go down to 24" I'd go the BenQ depending on your budget


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardGTan*
> 
> I thought my BenQ XL2720z was way too big for CSGO as well but after a couple days or weeks of using it, I can never go back down to 24". I tried to play on my friends VG248QE but it was way too small for me! Now I'm even looking to upgrade to the new Asus Rog Swift when it's released! A couple of my mates are using the Asus ROG Swift 27" & BenQ XL2730z for CS GO and adjusted to it as well. I'm using the XL2720z in 1920x1080.
> 
> However if you really do feel the need to go down to 24" I'd go the BenQ depending on your budget


Yea, I'm going to try the 1920x1440 blackbars to see if it helps. I figured I'd at least get $400-450 if I sold my swift. So I should be able to get the BenQ. It's a little depressing letting it go for that cheap since I paid $800 for it last year haha. We'll see. Thanks for the input


----------



## emsj86

You can get atleast 600 if there our no defects but shipping will kill you. I actually have a used Asus 144hz vg248qe hat I wanna sell but shipping would make it where I only get say 100 profit and I rather keep it at that price


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dmasteR_/
> 
> Proof.
> 
> It's all good, he has now been marked on SteamRep thanks to Cyborg! https://steamrep.com/profiles/76561198093069688
> 
> And he's already changed his profile and is now impersonating JoshOG, still using the same "artwork" though lol.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198093069688


lmao the "artwork showcase"


----------



## chemicalfan

Hit GN2 after a couple of hard fought wins this evening









Also hit a lucky 5-7 HS frag on dmaster earlier








(probably should mention the total pwnage I got in return for it! I still can't sit down, lol gg)


----------



## semencmoz

any1 have watchet any mousesports games past 2-3 weeks? who is awping for them, chrisJ or NiKo? i've bought ChrisJ sticker for valve's fantasy game, and just now i remembered that last time i've watched mousesports game it was NiKo awping.
i see price for mousesports stickers, and it's definitely Niko main awper for mousesports. eh, now i need another awper.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> any1 have watchet any mousesports games past 2-3 weeks? who is awping for them, chrisJ or NiKo? i've bought ChrisJ sticker for valve's fantasy game, and just now i remembered that last time i've watched mousesports game it was NiKo awping.
> i see price for mousesports stickers, and it's definitely Niko main awper for mousesports. eh, now i need another awper.


Niko is a secondary awp for Mouz. ChrisJ is still the main awper.


----------



## chemicalfan

They'd be crazy not to use ChrisJ, seriously underrated AWPer. A bit inconsistent, but I'd say he's top 5 in the world. One of faves to watch


----------



## jameyscott

Whoo! Finally got a chance to play and hit LEM. Ranks may not mean much, but it honestly does feel like I've improved. Started using the M4A1-S lately and really enjoying it, but I'm not sure if I want to continue to use it all the time.


----------



## HPE1000

Hadn't played a comp game in a month so it hid my rank, I decided to play and won all 3 games tonight. Had a lot of fun too which was great.

The final game I got matched against these people. Too bad they lost, all the trash talk didn't seem to work.












I honestly don't know what the person watching mid on my team thought they were accomplishing. They did this to me probably 3 rounds in a row where they would "watch" mid but not actually check if people were coming in. No callouts either, they just sat there, doing nothing.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Haha, solid. Love a good 4 kill round.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hadn't played a comp game in a month so it hid my rank, I decided to play and won all 3 games tonight. Had a lot of fun too which was great.
> 
> The final game I got matched against these people. Too bad they lost, all the trash talk didn't seem to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know what the person watching mid on my team thought they were accomplishing. They did this to me probably 3 rounds in a row where they would "watch" mid but not actually check if people were coming in. No callouts either, they just sat there, doing nothing.


Those names on T side are fantastic.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Those names on T side are fantastic.


I know, if only they weren't so rude. We were laughing the whole game.


----------



## SavellM

Does anyone else have any issues with G-Sync and SLI?

I don't go over 103fps on my 144hz monitor...

I have a ASUS ROG Swift monitor with 2x Titan X's.

Anything I can try?


----------



## tristanbear

That's it I know I can do it. If I can get MGE on a 5 year old macbook with a 5$ mouse and no mousepad running the game at 40fps, I can get global if I work hard enough on my main rig.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, if only they weren't so rude. We were laughing the whole game.


That's the point of troll names though. Talk so much crap and perform equally bad.

Or maybe win lots while you guys are laughing.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> That's the point of troll names though. Talk so much crap and perform equally bad.
> 
> Or maybe win lots while you guys are laughing.


If I was talking trash I would like to back it up lol..


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Does anyone else have any issues with G-Sync and SLI?
> 
> I don't go over 103fps on my 144hz monitor...
> 
> I have a ASUS ROG Swift monitor with 2x Titan X's.
> 
> Anything I can try?


What is your cpu doing while playing. I have the acer 144hz g sync 1440p and 2x 780 watercooled and oc and I cap my fps at 144 but it easly goes over 200. But my 4790k does get up to the 90-100 usage. Possible your throttling on your cpu maybe? Not sure


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> What is your cpu doing while playing. I have the acer 144hz g sync 1440p and 2x 780 watercooled and oc and I cap my fps at 144 but it easly goes over 200. But my 4790k does get up to the 90-100 usage. Possible your throttling on your cpu maybe? Not sure


I have a i7 6700k clocked at 4.6ghz.

So I dont think its my cpu.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Does anyone else have any issues with G-Sync and SLI?
> 
> I don't go over 103fps on my 144hz monitor...
> 
> I have a ASUS ROG Swift monitor with 2x Titan X's.
> 
> Anything I can try?


The only solution I have is to turn gsync and vsync off (if that's on), or run CSGO with one card and gsync and see if that changes anything.


----------



## SavellM

Ye pretty crap work around


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Ye pretty crap work around


Best Option is to turn off SLI and run the game with one card while still having Gsync On.

However I really do suggest not to run Gsync at all. CS:GO is a game where 250+ fps is preferred.


----------



## SavellM

Ye agreed.

Gonna disable gsync for CS:GO and test that out.


----------



## Wezzor

dmasteR, would you mind sharing with us your video settings?


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> dmasteR, would you mind sharing with us your video settings?


I'd like to see those too.

Specifically, what resolution & MSAA settings. There is so much debate on what is "best" I'd just be interested to see your preferences

(my bet: 1920x1080 w/ MSAA x2 or MSAA off OR 4:3 max res + MSAA x2)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I'd like to see those too.
> 
> Specifically, what resolution & MSAA settings. There is so much debate on what is "best" I'd just be interested to see your preferences
> 
> (my bet: 1920x1080 w/ MSAA x2 or MSAA off OR 4:3 max res + MSAA x2)


Never been a huge fan of MSAA. Doesn't feel right to me. I feel a noticeable difference to me when moving my mouse with MSAA, so I keep it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> dmasteR, would you mind sharing with us your video settings?


Absolutely.



I recently switched to these settings actually due to:



There's a slight advantage with Shaders Very High / Effect High. I had both on low before.


----------



## emsj86

By any chance do you have windows 10 I know some had weird issues with it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyone else having problems joining lobbies!?
Really annoyed right now - been happening for 3 days.

I'm so close to being global, but keep playing against hacker son the rank up game - to the point it's really obvious


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Anyone else having problems joining lobbies!?
> Really annoyed right now - been happening for 3 days.
> 
> I'm so close to being global, but keep playing against hacker son the rank up game - to the point it's really obvious


Having the exact same issue. Only started last night for a friend of mine and started today for me.

Only one game from getting a rank. RIP.


----------



## lolllll117

Oh look, a trade bot for a site i've never used before just sent me a friend request. This is TOTALLY not a scam


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Having the exact same issue. Only started last night for a friend of mine and started today for me.
> 
> Only one game from getting a rank. RIP.


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## killuchen

What's everybody's Pick em fantasy teams looking like? I'm having a hard time picking the clutch king and eco warrior lol.


----------



## chemicalfan

Xyp9x is pretty good on the clutch, Get Right too if you think NiP will go the distance. For eco, I'd pick someone from nV, maybe Happy?

Anyway, 33 hours to go, hype!!


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> What's everybody's Pick em fantasy teams looking like? I'm having a hard time picking the clutch king and eco warrior lol.


for me when someone say "clutch", first names that appear in mind are Hiko, Flusha and kioshima. Hiko is by far most known as amazing clutch player. and for eco warrior safe pick is someone from envy - NBK or Happy.
i'm an envyboy and mine so far:


also keep in mind that third day is only for decider matches, so i'd say 100% fnatic and TSM players won't be avaliable for 3rd day, and for me 90% that VP and Envy players won't be avaliable either, and prices for stickers of players from Navi, titan, NIP and probably C9 will rise through the roof to the skies.


----------



## dmasteR

Valve's Official ESL One Cologne 2015 CS:GO Tournament Recap video


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Valve's Official ESL One Cologne 2015 CS:GO Tournament Recap video


----------



## lolllll117

So today i joined my College's CS team. I actually had no idea there was a team until a a few hours ago, but apparently i secured a spot on the starting team and we play against University of Arizona this Saturday


----------



## jon666

Nice. League games are always fun.


----------



## lolllll117

yeah... it's going to be interesting seeing how our school fairs against a school with 10 times the players to choose from. odds are it's not going to be an easy match


----------



## chemicalfan

What are the rest of the team like? Toxic, or are they ok? Or are they silvers?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What are the rest of the team like? Toxic, or are they ok? Or are they silvers?


They are all LE or higher if that means anything. Not sure about the toxic part but i'm sure they are all respectable people.


----------



## tristanbear

I need a consistent group of people to play with, playing alone is just luck of the draw.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> What's everybody's Pick em fantasy teams looking like? I'm having a hard time picking the clutch king and eco warrior lol.


Flusha definitely as clutch. He's been in more make it or break it situations than any other player I've watched - and he's usually the one to secure the round win.

No comment on eco. I'm too ADD to pay attention on eco rounds as I'm multi tasking other activities while trying to watch streams at work


----------



## tristanbear

What time is the major being streamed tomorrow?


----------



## emsj86

Wish I had the weekend free to sit back play and watch. On side note. How do you post a yt video on here not a link but where you just click play (like the video above)


----------



## dmasteR

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dreamhack/albums/72157659975049519

DreamHack Cluj-Napoca Team Photos above!

Few more hours boys!


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah man, 14 hours and it's gogogo!


----------



## tristanbear




----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I need a consistent group of people to play with, playing alone is just luck of the draw.


I've been meaning to play with you more but lately i've been using my alternate account.


----------



## chemicalfan

Ugh, please don't turn into Delayhack....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Ugh, please don't turn into Delayhack....


Hopefully smooth from here on out!


----------



## tristanbear

I was playing with two friends from Portugal last night. They brought two of their other friends one unranked and the other a silver elite. We didn't win of course but it was really fun trying to cheer the unranked and silver elite on to get a kill. the unranked guy a got a few kills but unfortunately the silver elite only got an assist and went 0-20. It was still fun either way and I haven't had a fun game like that in a long time. The other team was full of MGEs trashtalking like they were some gods even though half of them were doing almost as bad as the silver lol.


----------



## dmasteR

MouseSports being another disappointment at another major....


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> MouseSports being another disappointment at another major....


Yeah what a bad game they just played, I honestly thought they were going to win against G2


----------



## tristanbear

If only I could watch...


----------



## MR-e

Are there case drops in this one? I remember last major, I streamed 4 browsers on my alt accounts and I went over my isp bandwidth allocation. Ended up paying something like $50 over the regular price of service.... end result was only 3 cases - mirage, dust2 and a cobble stone. Almost paid for themselves haha. Not streaming this time around, will just watch whatever matches I can squeeze in.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Are there case drops in this one? I remember last major, I streamed 4 browsers on my alt accounts and I went over my isp bandwidth allocation. Ended up paying something like $50 over the regular price of service.... end result was only 3 cases - mirage, dust2 and a cobble stone. Almost paid for themselves haha. Not streaming this time around, will just watch whatever matches I can squeeze in.


Yes, Any VALVE event has case drops.

ELIGE's insane 1vs3

http://oddshot.tv/shot/dreamhackcs-20151028152850796


----------



## chemicalfan

This Liquid-VP game is a LOT closer than I thought it would be, especially on cobblestone!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> This Liquid-VP game is a LOT closer than I thought it would be, especially on cobblestone!


I disagree. Liquid has a very good Cobblestone. Liquid is also use to VP's aggression because that's how NA teams play.


----------



## HPE1000

I got a cheeky pasha biceps signed cobble case


----------



## tristanbear

I need to keep my computer running with the streams when I go to school from now on, I want a drop


----------



## drazah

woof, this is rough being a NiP fan.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Are there case drops in this one? I remember last major, I streamed 4 browsers on my alt accounts and I went over my isp bandwidth allocation. Ended up paying something like $50 over the regular price of service.... end result was only 3 cases - mirage, dust2 and a cobble stone. Almost paid for themselves haha. Not streaming this time around, will just watch whatever matches I can squeeze in.


Still haven't gotten a drop. and i've been leaving my twitch open during the last 3 or so majors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I got a cheeky pasha biceps signed cobble case


Pasha signed Dragon lore hype?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I need to keep my computer running with the streams when I go to school from now on, I want a drop


Thats what I did/do during the majors. I got back to my computer and the stream was just black with a loading circle and I was worried it had failed but I checked my inventory and it apparently worked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Still haven't gotten a drop. and i've been leaving my twitch open during the last 3 or so majors.
> Pasha signed Dragon lore hype?


I'm not really sure what I want to do... My brother got an inferno case last major and it was a pasha signed FT nova walnut and I think it looks pretty nice, but this being a cobble case has me thinking about what I want to do.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> woof, this is rough being a NiP fan.


You're not wrong









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My brother got an inferno case last major and it was a pasha signed FT nova walnut and I think it looks pretty nice, but this being a cobble case has me thinking about what I want to do.


It's still a CSGO case, don't forget...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm not really sure what I want to do... My brother got an inferno case last major and it was a pasha signed FT nova walnut and I think it looks pretty nice, but this being a cobble case has me thinking about what I want to do.


Get drunk, open it, wake up the next day regretting everything.


----------



## mrsmiles

I got all matches right in the Team Pick'Em, sitting at 10 Points.


----------



## tristanbear

When do matches take place I literally cannot find any specific times.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> When do matches take place I literally cannot find any specific times.


http://www.hltv.org/
http://csgolounge.com/


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/
> http://csgolounge.com/


You da man.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Did something happen to the fragshack servers? Everyone is walking and running with their feet flat on the ground and there are no gunshots going off when people shoot. My bullets are also literally disappearing as they are shot.

If no one else has these issues I can assume its something on my end. I haven't changed anything in my config so I dunno what it could be.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> You da man.


I'd also download thescore esport app if I were you. I really like it when I am on the go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Did something happen to the fragshack servers? Everyone is walking and running with their feet flat on the ground and there are no gunshots going off when people shoot. My bullets are also literally disappearing as they are shot.
> 
> If no one else has these issues I can assume its something on my end. I haven't changed anything in my config so I dunno what it could be.


I think it has to do with the recently update messing with 128 tick servers. You have to set your rates to 127 instead of 128 when on those servers. I just stopped messing with the 1v1 and fragshack servers for right now because of it.


----------



## Shanenanigans

It is a sad state of players at SMFC/GE in SEA. Some people just play terribly. My crosshair placement has been real crap lately, and I'm still able to cope.



Demo is here if anyone's interested. Nice plays, from say, a live perspective, but otherwise, nothing really frag movie worthy.

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-VtCrZ-h4dj3-YjWpn-nTkuw-4CZAB

You'll have to paste it in chat to someone else, and then click the link from there to download.


----------



## dmasteR

Please just rename this LAN to Cobble Major.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah man, why does it keep getting picked? Is Train actually in the pool?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah man, why does it keep getting picked? Is Train actually in the pool?


It is, it's just the way teams are vetoing the maps.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/413850/?snr=1_7_7_230_150_1

Player Profile Videos for those interested!


----------



## drazah

Lets go NiP! Thankfully we dont have to see cbble again.


----------



## tristanbear

I'd think that Cobble would get veto'd first. I thought most teams disliked the map.


----------



## emsj86

So I never took the time to understand drops for majors. I linked my steam with twitch. And tha. I went on twitch and have been viewing the dream hack twitch. Does this make me have a possibility fk getting g a drop or do I have to strea(watch) another web cast or stream?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I never took the time to understand drops for majors. I linked my steam with twitch. And tha. I went on twitch and have been viewing the dream hack twitch. Does this make me have a possibility fk getting g a drop or do I have to strea(watch) another web cast or stream?


You can either watch ingame, or watch the DreamhackCS streams on Twitch when the game is live.


----------



## emsj86

Thanks. So than I should be good. At work but left dream hack stream on twitch open. I honestly think I'll just sell my case if I get one two I'll open. Hopefully I get a case as it will help towards buying the m4a4 asiimov


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Thanks. So than I should be good. At work but left dream hack stream on twitch open. I honestly think I'll just sell my case if I get one two I'll open. Hopefully I get a case as it will help towards buying the m4a4 asiimov


Lol I was hoping to get a case to buy the same M4A4.


----------



## emsj86

I have the well worn one and I would like to get a cleaner version. So figure if I get a case sell it and sell the well worn asiimov I can find a decent float ft version


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd personally wait a while before buying an M4 Asiimov, I'm not sure the prices will stay this high for too long.


----------



## emsj86

I agree I think they will go down but I'm impatient (usually sell my skins for new skins before they can even be traded). I might just grab a desert strike (I actually like he fn ones) and than buy an asiimov later on.


----------



## tristanbear

That is IF I get a drop of course.


----------



## drazah

That Fnatic VS. Luminosity game was great! Good for them!


----------



## Shanenanigans

What an amazing match to watch. Simply superb plays from Luminosity to take down Fnatic on Inferno. Phew. I'm not a huge fan of either team, but that was really exciting CS.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, was a great match! LG played very well, but fnatic weren't the fnatic of old. JW especially, just not the same player of 6-12 months ago. That said, none of the "greats" are, it's a great time to watch CS. Unpredictable games are very exciting to watch (unless you're dmaster, and you know what to expect regardless







)


----------



## tristanbear

I'll need to download the match when I get home.


----------



## MR-e

C9 must hate life right now, haha.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> C9 must hate life right now, haha.


C9 to prove themselves.









Anyone else really enjoying the Player Profile Videos?


----------



## semencmoz

<3 Fallen. So calm LG, so patient, every second they know what they gonna do next. fnatic is that kind of favorite team, who will take every chance you give to them, and LG just didn't gave them any chance. Now they are going to be the first seed and actually LG have pretty decent chance advance to the semis.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone else really enjoying the Player Profile Videos?


yeah. they are very professionally done, enjoyable to watch. hope orgs and volvo will keep up with such content to the playoffs.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Oh Titan, I cri evrytiem.

At least we get NiP against VG again... near enough anyway, Thorin will be in his element.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> C9 must hate life right now, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> C9 to prove themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else really enjoying the Player Profile Videos?
Click to expand...

Haven't had a chance to watch them yet. Maybe later today.

Edit: i must be missing something, all i see is a trailer. No player profile videos.


----------



## drazah

Really enjoying the player profile videos, they seem very well done.


----------



## dmasteR

EnvyUS just annihilated NAVI on Mirage, wow.

Valve is now uploading the Player Profiles to their Youtube channel.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Valve/videos


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, they are pretty nice









Really hoping NiP can pull it out of the bag, but it could go either way


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, they are pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hoping NiP can pull it out of the bag, but it could go either way


Me too, they need to get out of the slump their in.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Screens above teams
> 
> 00:28 - player avatars fade away after dying
> 00:35 - player avatars while taking damage, burning in flames, flashed
> Overview
> 
> 00:55 - red lights running outwards signal the bomb is planted
> 01:05 - five horizontal lines of LEDs on both sides of minimap show health bars
> 01:32 - bomb going off sets off yellow lights in the middle
> 01:32 - team logo under the booth engulfs in flames on round win
> 01:38 - bomb defused sets off blue lights
> 01:39 - timer under the minimap shows time left before the bomb would blow up on defusal/QUOTE]


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm hoping NiP can pull through as well. I'm still a fan.

Those last few rounds of the game. Nail-bitin I tell ya. Crazy crazy stuff.


----------



## dmasteR

Ju
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I'm hoping NiP can pull through as well. I'm still a fan.
> 
> Those last few rounds of the game. Nail-bitin I tell ya. Crazy crazy stuff.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I'm hoping NiP can pull through as well. I'm still a fan.
> 
> Those last few rounds of the game. Nail-bitin I tell ya. Crazy crazy stuff.


Just barely pulled through. Way too close. Shox was just getting multi entries every round.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I'm hoping NiP can pull through as well. I'm still a fan.
> 
> Those last few rounds of the game. Nail-bitin I tell ya. Crazy crazy stuff.


I've been a huge NiP fan ever since the HeatoN days of watching him play 1.6, main reason why I still play today.

But what a close game, That NiP Magic baby!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ju
> 
> Just barely pulled through. Way too close. Shox was just getting multi entries every round.


Yeah, but still when you're up against shox, scream, rpk, it's just scary. And since everyone's been talking about NiP's slump, I thought I'd pitch in and say, this is something that they really needed.

Shox with multiple entries, Rpk with multiple entries (very reminiscent of Source times), were let down by the rest in my opinion. Scream and his damn tap tap tap style didn't work. And Smithzz, except for one round, was pretty underwhelming the entire game.

The one thing that was really a shocker was how bad the timing was off on Titan. Ex6tenz was normally way better at this, but it seemed pretty odd.

I just think Titan screwed up a lot more than NiP did, and it's good for the latter, since it's a crazy confidence boost with a 10-1 run in the 2nd half.

Man am I unnecessarily pumped or what.

I'm also being shameless right now, so JW just posted this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660147453237338112


----------



## drazah

Wow the NiP Magic is REAL, they made that look easy.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, Titan were broken halfway through that Cache game, the T sides just didn't look like ex6tence, it was odd. Once NiP were rolling it was just a joy to watch (from my perspective). All over tomorrow though, can't see how they can beat TSM, unless Get_righT really has his Weetabix in the morning


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, Titan were broken halfway through that Cache game, the T sides just didn't look like ex6tence, it was odd. Once NiP were rolling it was just a joy to watch (from my perspective). All over tomorrow though, can't see how they can beat TSM, unless Get_righT really has his Weetabix in the morning


Yeah Bot_righT (lol saw it on twitch chat and thought it was funny) needs to step it up. But overall, NiP has always played TSM current line up very well. I think if they have a good map draft and win the map they are supposed to, i think they can break TSM. Plus as stated from the announcers, NiP are on the easier side of the bracket, If they beat TSM then they will have an easier semi's against Luminosity,CLG, NaVi


----------



## Hefner

So i've returned to cs after 2 months of not playing. Man the feeling of shooting those sexy headshots is great. Played 5 games since my return. Won 2 lost 3 but I was at the top of my team every game.

Taking a break from CS once in a while is really a great recommendation for those who, like me, get frustrated easily due to a really fanatic & competitive mindset. Last match my team had a bot from the second round onwards and the guy didn't return. I wasn't even slightly aggravated.


----------



## Paradigm84

Just enabled Steam Mobile Authentication for trades, but I can't seem to see any confirmations section in the app to enter the code, does anyone else use Steam Mobile Authentication on iOS?


----------



## DrSebWilkes

TSM vs NiP

what do you guys think?


----------



## DrSebWilkes

I chose TSM, but I'm really worried because NiP went 16-1 on Titan ...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSebWilkes*
> 
> I chose TSM, but I'm really worried because NiP went 16-1 on Titan ...


Titan aren't anything like as good as TSM are at the moment though. Unless they go back to choking in big games they shouldn't have too much of a problem dealing with NiP. Top player in the world, rest of the team is really strong, good IGL and a deep map pool. The 16-1 looked like NiP played really well, but Titan made a lot of mistakes on both maps, either individually, or as a team.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Words of reassuring wisdom, thank you!









Okay ... well ... I'll return home when I do ... they better have won! *Worried*


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSebWilkes*
> 
> TSM vs NiP
> 
> what do you guys think?


I think its going to be a close match but i believe TSM will win 2-1


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSebWilkes*
> 
> TSM vs NiP
> 
> what do you guys think?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660173228070076416this. With their bracket TSM should be in finals.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660173228070076416this. With their bracket TSM should be in finals.


Xizt is just having some pre match banter lol.

13-2 EnvyUS over Fnatic on the last map.


----------



## killuchen

Oh VP


----------



## Paradigm84

This tournament is crazy, lots of unexpected outcomes.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Xizt is just having some pre match banter lol.
> 
> 13-2 EnvyUS over Fnatic on the last map.


I've become an EnVyUs fan myself and they seem to have a good handle over Fnatic on Cobblestone too.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Does anyone know what is going on with NiP? Weetabix?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Does anyone know what is going on with NiP? Weetabix?


Capitalising on some bad play by TSM, along with friberg actually doing something.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Does anyone know what is going on with NiP? Weetabix?


Danish teams struggle with the Swedes.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Capitalising on some bad play by TSM, along with friberg actually doing something.


They're doing very similar things every round, NIP that is. And TSM was still not able to respond. I thought they were more dynamic than that.


----------



## mrsmiles

at this rate its going to be 2-0 NiP.

TSM


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> They're doing very similar things every round, NIP that is. And TSM was still not able to respond. I thought they were more dynamic than that.


Add to that on dust2 they're just all being outplayed on an individual level, which you wouldn't normally expect from TSM, especially someone like device.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Add to that on dust2 they're just all being outplayed on an individual level, which you wouldn't normally expect from TSM, especially someone like device.


As a huge NIP fan, I was apprehensive of them getting even 15 rounds total against TSM, but they are surprising me for sure. One more half to go!

----

I'll be honest, I can't believe what I'm seeing. NiP is doing to TSM what they did to Titan (albeit not as hardcore)

And that GTR UMP headshot ace. Simply beautiful. One for the highlight reel. Like Karrigan's clutch on Train.

This is some really good CS.


----------



## drazah

NIP NIP NIP!!!!!! LETS GO BOYS


----------



## dmasteR

NiP magic is real!


----------



## jameyscott

WHAT IS THIS MAJOR.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Shambles from TSM, really expected a lot more. NiP played well, especially friberg and GTR, really good performance by them.


----------



## semencmoz

ChokeSM back in the bisness.


----------



## Shanenanigans

A very interesting major this. Out of the top 4 teams, 3 haven't even made it to the semis. Something terrible must have happened.

Inb4 All the PCs lag at Dreamhack


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> A very interesting major this. Out of the top 4 teams, 3 haven't even made it to the semis. Something terrible must have happened.
> 
> Inb4 All the PCs lag at Dreamhack


Part of that is the fact that nV had to play fnatic, so you're going to have a top 3 team eliminated right there. If there are any hardware issues though, it's the same for everyone and you cannot go into a game thinking about using it as an excuse because you'll just lose.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Part of that is the fact that nV had to play fnatic, so you're going to have a top 3 team eliminated right there. If there are any hardware issues though, it's the same for everyone and you cannot go into a game thinking about using it as an excuse because you'll just lose.


That's all well and good, but VP and TSM? Really?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> That's all well and good, but VP and TSM? Really?


TSM have a history of choking at this point, or in the semis of major tournaments, although we thought they were past that now with their new found form and karrigan leading. VP was a surprise, I wouldn't have thought G2 would be able to beat them even if they played well over a Bo3, maybe they'd get a map or run it close but VP usually put up a good showing in pressure matches. Obviously they've lost some games to G2 before, but they've also crushed a lot of weaker teams in tournaments when people didn't think they would have much of a chance. That was a combination of VP playing badly and G2 playing very well but it's obviously still a shock.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just enabled Steam Mobile Authentication for trades, but I can't seem to see any confirmations section in the app to enter the code, does anyone else use Steam Mobile Authentication on iOS?


On Android, there's a separate menu item, and it brings up a fresh code for entering on your PC when required.

DH comments - Can't believe G2 beat VP...on Train! Snax was just absent. Such an unlikely result (well, dmaster probably saw it coming







). And then there's NiP. NiP played well, and TSM played badly (well, not terribly, but not with dominance like normal). LG/NaVi now, who knows what's gonna happen! It's all on coldzera's performance, imo


----------



## mrsmiles

im disappointed in TSM but there goes NiP showing the magic is still there i hope they win the grand finale tomorrow.


----------



## DizzlePro

stickers 75% off now


----------



## Derek129

Knowmsayin'


----------



## lolllll117

rip VP. didn't even see the match.


----------



## jameyscott

g2 has done some amazing things this major. I'm extremely impressed by how they are playing. With fox as main awp lelelelle has been able to have some amazing clutch rounds really saving them. This role reversal has done some really amazing things for them. *acting like I know what I'm talking about before I have to edit because dmasteR corrects some stupid thing I say*


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> g2 has done some amazing things this major. I'm extremely impressed by how they are playing. With fox as main awp lelelelle has been able to have some amazing clutch rounds really saving them. This role reversal has done some really amazing things for them. *acting like I know what I'm talking about before I have to edit because dmasteR corrects some stupid thing I say*


G2's been very impressive considering they basically have no IGL. They have a 6th man who's essentially their IGL.

Last day of the Major! Starting shortly


----------



## mrsmiles

nV getting pressured by G2 that they bring out the autosniper, this game has been insane.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> nV getting pressured by G2 that they bring out the autosniper, this game has been insane.


Anyone who just missed Inferno, you need to watch the VOD, that was some of the most insane CS I've seen in a long time.

G2 Rain 1vs5 against EnvyUS... wow.


----------



## mrsmiles

G2 have been very impressive i just hope they can keep this kind of play outside of the major although i would have liked for G2 to take out nV but they still had a good tournament overall making it all the way to semi's.

GG


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone who just missed Inferno, you need to watch the VOD, that was some of the most insane CS I've seen in a long time.
> 
> G2 Rain 1vs5 against EnvyUS... wow.


Rain's a really fun player to watch because he's smart, but also really skilled. Someone like ScreaM can look great in highlights but he does some dumb stuff as well, whereas when you watch Rain predicting where they're coming from and when they're going to peek it's great.

Shame they lost to nV, but nV are the better team and that's fine if you lose to that. Hopefully they'll stick with that lineup and do more great things in the future.


----------



## beatfried

NIP just got bent over pretty hard...

... not that I expected them to win that game but didn't think they'll lose that hard.. :/


----------



## mrsmiles

went out to eat some breakfast all i did was check the score and man i didn't expect NiP to get wrecked like that but then again there have been many surprises throughout this major.

i really dont want nV to win this major!


----------



## Arizonian

Is this current or did any of these matches already take place? I always get confused when I see these times and miss matches. For Arizona GMT+2 would make 12 GMT+2 at 6PM here tonight in US for me.


----------



## beatfried

Final is Envy cs. NaVi


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Is this current or did any of these matches already take place? I always get confused when I see these times and miss matches. For Arizona GMT+2 would make 12 GMT+2 at 6PM here tonight in US for me.


Final starts right now. 16:45 GMT


----------



## Shanenanigans

NiP got rekt. No other way to put it. They couldn't answer Guardian on D2, and Flamie on Train. Was quite the one-sided game.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Final is Envy cs. NaVi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Final starts right now. 16:45 GMT


See, I did miss it. Confuses me. Thank you for the update too. Will be glued to Dreamhack Twitch now. Surprised Fnatic didn't pull through. I was hoping this would be an EnVyUs vs Fnatic rematch of Cologne 2015. NaVi must have brought some game.









Woot Go EnVyUs
 






NaVi









*Update*: yup starting now 10AM Arizona time. Here we go.....


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm having major GOTV issues








Had 3 disconnects, had to fall back on Twitch. Great first map though!!


----------



## Arizonian

I just saw there is a CSGO Insider app that will keep me informed for games.











Spoiler: Game info spoiler if you haven't watched it!



Na'Vi really came back from behind on Train, wasn't easy for EnVyUs but they did it and they do well on Cobblestone - Na'Vi has to step it up.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GG Envy


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GG Envy


Please edit with a spoiler for those who may want to watch the matches themselves.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GG Envy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please edit with a spoiler for those who may want to watch the matches themselves.
Click to expand...

If you aren't watching live then you probably shouldn't be visiting this thread anyways.


----------



## killuchen

Damn, I was 3 points from gold this major


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> If you aren't watching live then you probably shouldn't be visiting this thread anyways.


Fair point, but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## DizzlePro

navi had a pretty ez trip to the finals

They only won against clg, luminosity and nip

Felt like another average lan.

Dreamhack/faceit should be something to look forward too

$250,000 prize pot as well


----------



## Arizonian

Na'Vi had to pull off train from behind in order to win this. Came up shy. It seems GuardiaN carried that team to where they got. In any rate, may be EnVyUs time to shine for a bit. They're looking good with a few players deep after KennyS and Happy to carry them. Like NBK tore it up right away, set the pace I think.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Would like to see a format change for the next one, at very least I'd like to see a Bo5 final because then you're guaranteed at least 3 maps. It would also be nice if the group stages were either Bo3 knockout games or Bo2 where they all play each other once, then the top two advance from the group.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Would like to see a format change for the next one, at very least I'd like to see a Bo5 final because then you're guaranteed at least 3 maps. It would also be nice if the group stages were either Bo3 knockout games or Bo2 where they all play each other once, then the top two advance from the group.


Not to mention we need way more de_cbble.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Na'Vi had to pull off train from behind in order to win this. Came up shy. It seems GuardiaN carried that team to where they got. In any rate, may be EnVyUs time to shine for a bit. They're looking good with a few players deep after KennyS and Happy to carry them. Like NBK tore it up right away, set the pace I think.


depends on how you see the "carry". guardian had 1.3 rating at this event, with seized following up with 1.1 rating and others 1.02-0.92. At the same time kenny had 1.23 with happy 1.14, NBK 1.14, Apex 1.11 and k1o with 1.07.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



even then I'd never say that kioshima was underperforming. thing is that he shined the brightest when Happy made him an entry-fragger earlier this year. after Apex joined the team, kio became secondary-third rifler in shadow of Apex at peak of his form. Apex known as very unstable player, who knows what will be with envy when he steps down


everyone at envy side, except kioshima, was MVP at least once.
Guardian clearly was single carry at Navi side. Wouldn't say that anyone carried envy.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Na'Vi had to pull off train from behind in order to win this. Came up shy. It seems GuardiaN carried that team to where they got. In any rate, may be EnVyUs time to shine for a bit. They're looking good with a few players deep after KennyS and Happy to carry them. Like NBK tore it up right away, set the pace I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> depends on how you see the "carry". guardian had 1.3 rating at this event, with seized following up with 1.1 rating and others 1.02-0.92. At the same time kenny had 1.23 with happy 1.14, NBK 1.14, Apex 1.11 and k1o with 1.07.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> even then I'd never say that kioshima was underperforming. thing is that he shined the brightest when Happy made him an entry-fragger earlier this year. after Apex joined the team, kio became secondary-third rifler in shadow of Apex at peak of his form. Apex known as very unstable player, who knows what will be with envy when he steps down
> 
> 
> everyone at envy side, except kioshima, was MVP at least once.
> Guardian clearly was single carry at Navi side. *Wouldn't say that anyone carried envy*.


I agree. That's what I meant by " They're looking good *with a few players deep after* KennyS and Happy to carry them. Like NBK tore it up right away, set the pace"

Fun 'train' map when you think from how behind Na'Vi was. But still my hats off to an awesome team who deserved their seats up there.They beat out some legit teams to get to EnVyUs.









I do feel bad for NIP who couldn't pull ahead, that would have made a great match.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Damn, I was 3 points from gold this major


Seriously? Considering all the upsets?
Or are you talking about the player one?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Na'Vi had to pull off train from behind in order to win this. Came up shy. It seems GuardiaN carried that team to where they got. In any rate, may be EnVyUs time to shine for a bit. They're looking good with a few players deep after KennyS and Happy to carry them. Like NBK tore it up right away, set the pace I think.


Don't forget seized dropping a 30 bomb on Train vs nV, he was on fire. Played well against NiP too.

Regarding the format, I think this was the best yet. Too many days though, should have had 2 stages for the first 2 group games, and BO3 elims

Wish I'd been able to watch more of it, hopefully the next major comes with some notice so I can book some leave


----------



## lolllll117

KQLY is streaming right now and he's doing overwatch. I find this super funny


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> KQLY is streaming right now and he's doing overwatch. I find this super funny


Takes one...


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> KQLY is streaming right now and he's doing overwatch. I find this super funny


KQLY streams all the time and its clear he's clean now, leave him alone. He gets enough morons on his stream going "VAC VAC VAC KQLY VAC LOL".

Edit: Sorry just venting, not in a good mood this morning.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> KQLY streams all the time and its clear he's clean now, leave him alone. He gets enough morons on his stream going "VAC VAC VAC KQLY VAC LOL".


He deserves it.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanir1337*
> 
> He deserves it.


I don't think anyone deserves elongated harassment. He got his punishment already.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Seriously? Considering all the upsets?
> Or are you talking about the player one?
> Don't forget seized dropping a 30 bomb on Train vs nV, he was on fire. Played well against NiP too.
> 
> Regarding the format, I think this was the best yet. Too many days though, should have had 2 stages for the first 2 group games, and BO3 elims
> 
> Wish I'd been able to watch more of it, hopefully the next major comes with some notice so I can book some leave


yea =/ Pick`em I was 3 points from Gold. Fantasy Team I got 4% global so I'm assuming I got gold for Fantasy


----------



## tristanbear

Pick Em's cost too much money, Wish you could pick the teams for free.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, it's not like the olden days where sticker value actually increased to the point where you could re-sell for profit. The Cologne sticker values haven't really budged beyond the 75% sale price (including those more desirable stickers)


----------



## knightsilver

We have game age rating pegi 14+/18+, now why don't we have some kind of rating system for cupcake(punks) and arrogant adults?

Sarcasms aside, this is why I don't do multi-players, and haven't in the last 10 yrs. I'd love to do multi-player-co-op but just don't have patience for childish adults, what options besides doing a private server for multi-player-co-op?


----------



## emsj86

That's why I like esea ranking of a player. But at the end of the day people find away around that as well as they'll have there friends give them good ratings .


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, it's not like the olden days where sticker value actually increased to the point where you could re-sell for profit. The Cologne sticker values haven't really budged beyond the 75% sale price (including those more desirable stickers)


I was gonna do player picks but the stickers I wanted were over a dollar a piece.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> That's why I like esea ranking of a player. But at the end of the day people find away around that as well as they'll have there friends give them good ratings .


People are really rude over at ESEA, I tried it out for a week and all people did was insult people the entire time, not a fun time.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> We have game age rating pegi 14+/18+, now why don't we have some kind of rating system for cupcake(punks) and arrogant adults?
> 
> Sarcasms aside, this is why I don't do multi-players, and haven't in the last 10 yrs. I'd love to do multi-player-co-op but just don't have patience for childish adults, what options besides doing a private server for multi-player-co-op?


Play against bots? Or just play with communications off so you dont have to listen to anyone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sup guys - This major was epic!
In other news, I got my cousin's Nova 3 account and took it to LE in a week







(main being supreme)
The only reason I took the account is to have a second account at LE/LEM level to play with friends who are MG/Nova level, also to play with my cousin in the US who has 160 ping!


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> We have game age rating pegi 14+/18+, now why don't we have some kind of rating system for cupcake(punks) and arrogant adults?
> 
> Sarcasms aside, this is why I don't do multi-players, and haven't in the last 10 yrs. I'd love to do multi-player-co-op but just don't have patience for childish adults, what options besides doing a private server for multi-player-co-op?


being adult includes ability of sorting valuable opinions from the others. just ignore parts of society you cant handle by yourself by muting the other ones.
I'm quite serious with this post actually.
the other option would be queuing with at least some of people you know and/or trust.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Or just play with communications off so you dont have to listen to anyone.


Please don't do this in MM. CS is a team game, communication is a core part of the game. It'd be like unbinding the walk key.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> the other option would be queuing with at least some of people you know and/or trust.


This is where it's at - those that you play MM with that aren't toxic, add them on Steam and lobby up with them in the future. Keep adding people until you've got a decent bank of people to queue with (not everyone is online all the time)


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> This is where it's at - those that you play MM with that aren't toxic, add them on Steam and lobby up with them in the future. Keep adding people until you've got a decent bank of people to queue with (not everyone is online all the time)


This. You won't always get toxic people who rage after you lose the pistol round and quit the match.

And also to add -I don't know if this applies to you, I'm speaking generally- competitive matchmaking isn't casual. If you have 2 hours per week to play games then DONT go play competitive matchmaking, it's as simple as that. Competitive matchmaking is for people who have a passion for the game and wish to improve their knowledge of it and skill, if you are a casual gamer then play casual.

It's a good thing they limited matchmaking to rank 3. I don't understand why everyone is playing comp matchmaking. You can play any other gamemode and quit at anytime and nobody will be at a loss for it.


----------



## chemicalfan

I don't strictly agree with that - I'm in that exact boat (about 5-6 hours per week to game, mostly spread out as half hour per day segments), but I still enjoy MM. I'm GN2, probably won't ever get higher than GN4-GNM. Doesn't make me bad, just means my skill ceiling is low. I'm sure there are people in silver that will be stuck there forever. That's the point of the ranking system, it balances people out. As long as you're doing the best you can, and not trolling, it's fine. Casual mode is full of trolls, and the occasional SMFC/GE just wrecking everyone.

The real important bit, is to not let your skills drop. I play a half hour of DM pretty much every day while the missus cooks dinner, and watching a pro CS match every other day whilst washing up (if there's one on). Ever time I'm going to MM, I play at least 2 DM games first to make sure I'm nice and warmed up - one rifle, one pistol. I don't ever feel that I'm a liability in my team, unless I'm having "an off day" where no shots hit, and everyone has them occasionally. I'm having fun, and that's what counts imo.

Edit: just to add - "Competitive" is a bad name, it should be called "Ranked". If you want proper competitive play, you've got to look outside of the client, to ESEA, Faceit, CEVO, etc.


----------



## tristanbear

Does anyone want to play ESEA with someone who isn't exactly that skilled? I am around MGE-DMG (Not that it means anything). I'm tired of getting screamed at every time I make a little mistake instead of being given some constructive criticism to make sure I don't make the same mistake again.

https://play.esea.net/users/662775


----------



## ZimsSRL

Hey guys! New to the thread, currently ranked at DMG, but have been up to LEM and deranked after a long break and I'm struggling, but just wanted to say hi all! GL HF!


----------



## tristanbear

Hey man! Welcome to the thread! Maybe we could play some time!









www.steamcommunity.com/id/tristanreesebear2


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> This. You won't always get toxic people who rage after you lose the pistol round and quit the match.
> 
> And also to add -I don't know if this applies to you, I'm speaking generally- competitive matchmaking isn't casual. If you have 2 hours per week to play games then DONT go play competitive matchmaking, it's as simple as that. *Competitive matchmaking is for people who have a passion for the game and wish to improve their knowledge of it and skill, if you are a casual gamer then play casual.*
> 
> It's a good thing they limited matchmaking to rank 3. I don't understand why everyone is playing comp matchmaking. You can play any other gamemode and quit at anytime and nobody will be at a loss for it.


People need to remember that MatchMaking is nothing but a built in pug service. When did Competitive matchmaking become something for people who are passionate about game? One would think, those who are actually passionate about the game would be looking for a actual team, and play on third part services instead. MatchMaking IMO is one of the most casual forms of 5vs5 CS. Round Timers/Bomb Timers are off, and it's uses a modified glicko-2 ranking system so you play "similar skilled players". It doesn't get much more casual then that honestly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Does anyone want to play ESEA with someone who isn't exactly that skilled? I am around MGE-DMG (Not that it means anything). I'm tired of getting screamed at every time I make a little mistake instead of being given some constructive criticism to make sure I don't make the same mistake again.
> 
> https://play.esea.net/users/662775


You've played two pugs, two months ago. You're basing your experience off of TWO pugs. Are you asking for help? Most people on ESEA aren't going to give you help if you don't actually ask for it. It's mainly because of the increased number of matchmaking players who have subscribed to ESEA who end up thinking they're better than everyone.

Players on ESEA have ego's, but players on MatchMaking have even bigger ego's from my experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Please don't do this in MM. CS is a team game, communication is a core part of the game. It'd be like unbinding the walk key.


Although I agree that communication is a core port of the game, at the end of the day, it's still MatchMaking which is just another pug service. You would need to look for a more team oriented service for communication.


----------



## tristanbear

Yeah two pugs and I was kind of done with it, both games had two guys literally screaming at me(An exaggeration but the straight hostileness and excessive name calling round after round was ridiculous.) It was the worst thing I had experienced and had never met someone so angry before, I rarely find upset people on MM nowadays to be honest. I'm just looking for people to queue with as I don't want to solo in ESEA ever again. I don't even want help, I just don't want to be yelled at to a point where I can't focus anymore. Those two pugs REALLY turned me off of ESEA. That's why I'm looking for some friends to play with on ESEA, I have a few already but I was inviting anyone who wanted to play to add me.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Yeah two pugs and I was kind of done with it, both games had two guys literally screaming at me(An exaggeration but the straight hostileness and excessive name calling round after round was ridiculous.) It was the worst thing I had experienced and had never met someone so angry before, I rarely find upset people on MM nowadays to be honest. I'm just looking for people to queue with as I don't want to solo in ESEA ever again. I don't even want help, I just don't want to be yelled at to a point where I can't focus anymore. Those two pugs REALLY turned me off of ESEA. That's why I'm looking for some friends to play with on ESEA, I have a few already but I was inviting anyone who wanted to play to add me.


Sorry to hear man, a lot of it has to do with Rank also. Youll find a ton of toxic players in DMG or under ranks, but once you pass that then the attitudes get much better. I dont play much solo MM but when I do, usually the other players seem to worry more about their own game than anything. I recommend you try to find a good duo buddy or a group of people to play with, and ESEA is a good option.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Sorry to hear man, a lot of it has to do with Rank also. Youll find a ton of toxic players in DMG or under ranks, but once you pass that then the attitudes get much better. I dont play much solo MM but when I do, usually the other players seem to worry more about their own game than anything. I recommend you try to find a good duo buddy or a group of people to play with, and ESEA is a good option.


I think most toxic people must have quit the game because I can't even remember the last time I have seen a toxic person in MM. (mge-dmg here). I got a few people and I'm gonna queue with them tonight. If I might toxic people from now on, I'm probably just going to mute them, it really isn't worth making me stop use the service I paid money for.


----------



## Maticb

So this just happened:



I honestly don't know if these guys were even trying. The last time I won by suge a huge margin must have been at or below Gold Nova.


----------



## chemicalfan

I was 0-16 on mirage (my best map) back when I was silver 2
 







I think the other team was the mother of all smurfs


----------



## ZimsSRL

Thanks bud! Added!


----------



## tristanbear

I 16-1'd another team as well the other day, although we were all the same rank.


----------



## pez

Played a match the other day and GPU and PSU went at the same time







. One of my better matches, too. I think what was more upsetting is that I've played more intensive games on my PC, but CS:GO is what killed it







.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Played a match the other day and GPU and PSU went at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of my better matches, too. I think what was more upsetting is that I've played more intensive games on my PC, but CS:GO is what killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Unfortunate but there really isn't anything you can do about it.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Played a match the other day and GPU and PSU went at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of my better matches, too. I think what was more upsetting is that I've played more intensive games on my PC, but CS:GO is what killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What PSU did you have? I bet the PSU went and took out the GPU - you're lucky the mobo & CPU survived, and your hard drives!


----------



## ignsvn

Hehe even on casual people curse & swear a lot..

I mute the conversation. Now only left with footsteps and gun shots


----------



## PurpleChef

What OS/BIOS settings/tweaks have you guys done to get as low input lag etc as possible?

These are the type of threads i find interesting:

Gaming and mouse response BIOS optimization guide for modern PC hardware


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2wky98/csgo_fps_guide_and_other_things/

Speedguide.net - Tweaks to optimize Windows for low latency online gaming

ESEA CS:GO isn't broken 3.0: Optimization Guide


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> What OS/BIOS settings/tweaks have you guys done to get as low input lag etc as possible?
> 
> These are the type of threads i find interesting:
> 
> Gaming and mouse response BIOS optimization guide for modern PC hardware
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2wky98/csgo_fps_guide_and_other_things/
> 
> Speedguide.net - Tweaks to optimize Windows for low latency online gaming
> 
> ESEA CS:GO isn't broken 3.0: Optimization Guide


None because it's all pretty overkill/not needed. Some of the information in those threads are so placebo based it's hilarious.


----------



## PurpleChef

And what information are you refering to?

Placebo, yeah right. So feeling the diffrence is placebo? alot of the tweaks make sense


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> And what information are you refering to?
> 
> Placebo, yeah right. So feeling the diffrence is placebo? alot of the tweaks make sense


Go ahead and run all the tweaks, considering you're already convinced they'll help.

Fun Fact: Not a single professional player runs any of these "tweaks" besides changing a few settings in their AMD/NVIDIA settings.


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Go ahead and run all the tweaks, considering you're already convinced they'll help.
> 
> Fun Fact: Not a single professional player runs any of these "tweaks" besides changing a few settings in their AMD/NVIDIA settings.


How do you know about players settings @ home? you know all pro's?
What you know about tournament computer settings? plz let me know

Im pretty sure they (and all other people with tweak interest) are interested in everything that gives them an advantage/low latency/input/more stable gaming machines.

Plz refer to the information that are "placebo based"


----------



## Paradigm84

There's a difference between the tweaks making sense, actually being correct, and actually resulting in noticeable improvement. In a blind test I'm not sure there would be any significant improvement (if any at all) in how you perform in game.

I get the same questions a lot with keyboard related stuff. Sure, this certain switch may be a few milliseconds faster, but does that translate into quantifiable improvement in game? I'm not so sure.

A lot of people get hung up on minor details when trying to improve at the game, if you want to improve then you should just keep playing and learning, not focusing on small tweaks that arguably wouldn't help at all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> How do you know about players settings @ home? you know all pro's?
> What you know about tournament computer settings? plz let me know
> 
> Im pretty sure they (and all other people with tweak interest) are interested in everything that gives them an advantage/low latency/input/more stable gaming machines.
> 
> Plz refer to the information that are "placebo based"


Because I actually played at a semi-pro/pro level and talk to pros frequently.

You're not allowed to change much at Tournament PC's. NVIDIA settings are it, and certain tournaments don't even allow that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There's a difference between the tweaks making sense, actually being correct, and actually resulting in noticeable improvement. In a blind test I'm not sure there would be any significant improvement (if any at all) in how you perform in game.
> 
> I get the same questions a lot with keyboard related stuff. Sure, this certain switch may be a few milliseconds faster, but does that translate into quantifiable improvement in game? I'm not so sure.
> 
> A lot of people get hung up on minor details when trying to improve at the game, if you want to improve then you should just keep playing and learning, not focusing on small tweaks that arguably wouldn't help at all.


This so much.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> And what information are you refering to?
> 
> Placebo, yeah right. So feeling the diffrence is placebo? alot of the tweaks make sense


Some things.... sure. A couple will help net you a few extra frames but lets be real, there's a whole lot of snake oil in those threads.

There are only so many ways you can turn off mouse accel and none of them will make you scream.

Just don't waste your time. I'd say 90% of World Records on HWbot haven't used as many performance 'tweaks' as in some of these threads.

BRB disabling my esata to play matchmaking.


----------



## PurpleChef

Sigh... nvm if you can't feel or see any diffrence with tweaks








Just because some ppl can't, it dosn't mean they do nothing...


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Sigh... nvm if you can't feel or see any diffrence with tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because some ppl can't, it dosn't mean they do nothing...


Honestly no it makes to small of a difference it's probably just placebo/psyhological effect.

But yeah, Having had crossfire twice, once with 5770s and now with R9 290s I've heard horror stories with microstuttering and screen tearing and I've never noticed either.

What I (think) can feel in csgo is the difference betwen 80 and 200 FPS. But then again maybe that is also just because I can actually see the FPS counter.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because I actually played at a semi-pro/pro level and talk to pros frequently.
> 
> You're not allowed to change much at Tournament PC's. NVIDIA settings are it, and certain tournaments don't even allow that.
> This so much.


Was just about to say this, I too have played in a few semi-pro live tournaments and can confirm that they won't allow you to do these. The only thing that we were allowed to adjust on our own were things like the ingame settings such as Aspect ratio and Mouse sensativity, anything else was not allowed and nearly all pro players will carry these settings over to their home play because they know what to expect in a LAN tournament scenario.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Sigh... nvm if you can't feel or see any diffrence with tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because some ppl can't, it dosn't mean they do nothing...


I'm sure some of them (if not all) actually do something from a technical standpoint, it's just in the context of a game like CS, there are so many other factors that would render minor tweaks meaningless, e.g.:


Bad aim
Bad positioning
View obscured (flash/ smoke/ molly)
Not noticing the person
All of those things would have far more impact on the outcome of an engagement than whether or not you have certain minor settings configured.


----------



## lolllll117

I'd say most pros don't know much of anything about computers, let alone tweaking them. They just play CS. I know Pasha for example uses a Pre-built computer which should be a pretty good giveaway about how unconcerned he is with how the computer performs as long as it plays the game well. Heck most of them don't even know fully how counter-strike works. I remember watching a stream where Olofmeister and Pasha were going to have an aim battle but Pasha accidentally loaded the Weapons course map and both of them just said "What is this? i've never seen this before in my life". He then had to have someone help him set up the map that they had an aim battle on.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'd say most pros don't know much of anything about computers, let alone tweaking them. They just play CS. I know Pasha for example uses a Pre-built computer which should be a pretty good giveaway about how unconcerned he is with how the computer performs as long as it plays the game well. Heck most of them don't even know fully how counter-strike works. I remember watching a stream where Olofmeister and Pasha were going to have an aim battle but Pasha accidentally loaded the Weapons course map and both of them just said "What is this? i've never seen this before in my life". He then had to have someone help him set up the map that they had an aim battle on.


Yea the ones who know are probably a minority. Even being in an IT/Programming university I have to explain to my friends that a used pre-built PC with an I5 3450 and a GT 720 2GB IS NOT worth 500€ and that an HD 5850 with 1GB is 2 times better.


----------



## lolllll117

Same thing where i go to college. I have a good friend here who Programs in C++ better than most people who have been doing it for 10+ years, but i could point to the RAM inside his computer and he wouldn't be able to name the part or tell me what it does. I actually had to explain to him why he couldn't run most things while they are inside a ZIP file the other day because he genuinely didn't know you are supposed to remove the contents inside it. But hey, i guess that's why I'm majoring in computer hardware, because i actually like to know how the stuff i'm using works


----------



## Fusion Racing

These sort of tweaks are like average golf players buying the new set of golf clubs every year when a new range comes out just because they're apparently better than the last. The biggest issue is the person holding them, rather than any of the equipment they're using. Same goes for CS, as long as the gear you're using is decent then it's not going to hold you back because you're simply not good enough, you're the biggest obstacle to being a good player. If you're at a level with the absolute best players in the world then you might need to look for every advantage, especially if you were at your apparent skill ceiling, although the chances are you could still improve somewhere as a player.

Feel free to do any of those tweaks, maybe the placebo will make you play better, but I doubt it'll be anything like the improvement you could get elsewhere.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys, wast sensitivity/DPI you guys play with?
And resolution?

I can't understand what's the difference between someone using 1.5 sens in-game and 400DPI vs someone like me using 1450 DPI and 0.4 sens in game (I'm sure there's maths behind it etc, but is there any advantage of actually using a very low DPI?

As for resolution - not sure why people play in low res and/or black bars still.
I use 1440p and everything maxed out - means I can see more clearly, rater than pixelated people.

Any suggestions/ideas/inputs (pun intended)?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys, wast sensitivity/DPI you guys play with?
> And resolution?
> 
> I can't understand what's the difference between someone using 1.5 sens in-game and 400DPI vs someone like me using 1450 DPI and 0.4 sens in game (I'm sure there's maths behind it etc, but is there any advantage of actually using a very low DPI?
> 
> As for resolution - not sure why people play in low res and/or black bars still.
> I use 1440p and everything maxed out - means I can see more clearly, rater than pixelated people.
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas/inputs (pun intended)?


400/2.25 and 1080p. Some people play on black bars or lower resolutions because that's what they've always done, using 4:3 stretched can make the player models appear larger which for some people makes them easier to see. Lower res also = higher FPS most of the time. I prefer native otherwise everything looks like a blurry mess on my monitor.

As for the low DPI argument, AFAIK it was due to pixel skipping, not 100%. Otherwise if it provides the same CM per 360 then there shouldn't be any difference.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys, wast sensitivity/DPI you guys play with?
> And resolution?
> 
> I can't understand what's the difference between someone using 1.5 sens in-game and 400DPI vs someone like me using 1450 DPI and 0.4 sens in game (I'm sure there's maths behind it etc, but is there any advantage of actually using a very low DPI?
> 
> As for resolution - not sure why people play in low res and/or black bars still.
> I use 1440p and everything maxed out - means I can see more clearly, rater than pixelated people.
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas/inputs (pun intended)?


I have a bad habit to change my settings way to often. Currently (and the one I always change back to) I use 800x600 black bars. Currently I use 1.77 sensitivity.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> 400/2.25 and 1080p. Some people play on black bars or lower resolutions because that's what they've always done, using 4:3 stretched can make the player models appear larger which for some people makes them easier to see. Lower res also = higher FPS most of the time. I prefer native otherwise everything looks like a blurry mess on my monitor.
> 
> As for the low DPI argument, AFAIK it was due to pixel skipping, not 100%. Otherwise if it provides the same CM per 360 then there shouldn't be any difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> I have a bad habit to change my settings way to often. Currently (and the one I always change back to) I use 800x600 black bars. Currently I use 1.77 sensitivity.


thanks for the input guys!









Reason I asked is because I've ranked from Silver 2 all the way to Supreme, still not really known why - even after googling around


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Reason I asked is because I've ranked from Silver 2 all the way to Supreme, still not really known why - even after googling around


Hmm? So you were silver II and then instantly ranked up to Supreme? Or what seems to be the problem lol.

Anyway I'm at 800DPI / 3.15 Sensitivity

When I'm plkaying on my Gold Nova 2 smurf I can see how super high some people's sensitivity is and how they can't hit anything because of that.


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys, wast sensitivity/DPI you guys play with?
> And resolution?
> 
> I can't understand what's the difference between someone using 1.5 sens in-game and 400DPI vs someone like me using 1450 DPI and 0.4 sens in game (I'm sure there's maths behind it etc, but is there any advantage of actually using a very low DPI?
> 
> As for resolution - not sure why people play in low res and/or black bars still.
> I use 1440p and everything maxed out - means I can see more clearly, rater than pixelated people.
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas/inputs (pun intended)?


4:3 stretched just something I feel comfortable with I find the CS models hard to see in certain areas like in pit on dust when playing at native res

As for DPI I'm at 400 and in game 1.2 and 1.5 for scope. Just like it low helps with longer range shots I found


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys, wast sensitivity/DPI you guys play with?
> And resolution?
> 
> I can't understand what's the difference between someone using 1.5 sens in-game and 400DPI vs someone like me using 1450 DPI and 0.4 sens in game (I'm sure there's maths behind it etc, but is there any advantage of actually using a very low DPI?
> 
> As for resolution - not sure why people play in low res and/or black bars still.
> I use 1440p and everything maxed out - means I can see more clearly, rater than pixelated people.
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas/inputs (pun intended)?


1280 x 960 Black Bars. 400 DPI with a 2.1 Sensitivity.

High DPI causes negative acceleration at lower resolutions.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> thanks for the input guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I asked is because I've ranked from Silver 2 all the way to Supreme, still not really known why - even after googling around


Perhaps everyone you ever played got vac banned? lol... That's really odd.

1360 x 1024 stretched. 400DPI 2 sens.


----------



## semencmoz

1920*1080 400cpi 2.14ig
btw recently discovered, that you actually able to bind 180° turn to a mouse/keyboard. you know, the bumper button turn on the controllers. it's the hell alot of fun, but kinda useless. i binded this 180° turn to mwheelup and spinning around at warmaps to make opponents, who never seen spinbotters think that i have spinbot.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> High DPI causes negative acceleration at lower resolutions.


Please could you explain this, it went over my head









I'm interested, as I play at native mouse res (1600/1800, I forget), with 1.4 sens (on the decrease, I need to analyse demos to work out if it's still too high for me)


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> Hmm? So you were silver II and then instantly ranked up to Supreme? Or what seems to be the problem lol.
> 
> Anyway I'm at 800DPI / 3.15 Sensitivity
> 
> When I'm plkaying on my Gold Nova 2 smurf I can see how super high some people's sensitivity is and how they can't hit anything because of that.


Your sensitivity is really high as well.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Your sensitivity is really high as well.


Maybe, but then again I have a small mousepad and not enough room for anything bigger









It was a big change for me trust me. I used 3200 DPI and 32% on battlefield 3 and I played that game for over2300 hours. I kinda forced myself to this ultra low setting just for csgo cuz i realised it won't work with high sens.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> Hmm? So you were silver II and then instantly ranked up to Supreme? Or what seems to be the problem lol.
> 
> Anyway I'm at 800DPI / 3.15 Sensitivity
> 
> When I'm plkaying on my Gold Nova 2 smurf I can see how super high some people's sensitivity is and how they can't hit anything because of that.


haha no, I've got around 300odd wins now, so around 600 or so games played.
I've never played CS before, and CS:GO was my first - so jumped right in and was with my cousin who was Silver 3 at the time lol - so I got silver 2








I've gone from Silver 2 to Supreme (should have been global, if it wasn't for crappy teammates meaning I lost 7 in a row!)

Now my smurf, I took from my cousin at Nova 3, and within a week got it to LE lol - it should be LEM really soon








Last night had the funniest games in my life - We did Zeus + deagle only at LE/LEM level, we laughed so hard!

On my main I've been playing with ex CSS pros, ex CS 1.6 pros, ESEA/Faceit veteran players and some that have actually played with an against CSGO pros (ie Makele, Apex etc!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> 4:3 stretched just something I feel comfortable with I find the CS models hard to see in certain areas like in pit on dust when playing at native res
> 
> As for DPI I'm at 400 and in game 1.2 and 1.5 for scope. Just like it low helps with longer range shots I found


that's interesting, thanks for sharing - interesting about the scope'ed sens
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 1280 x 960 Black Bars. 400 DPI with a 2.1 Sensitivity.
> 
> High DPI causes negative acceleration at lower resolutions.


I see - good thing I have a Logitech G303 though - 0acel







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Perhaps everyone you ever played got vac banned? lol... That's really odd.
> 
> 1360 x 1024 stretched. 400DPI 2 sens.


I actually did get a few VAC banned (there's a plugin that lets you check) - I wona game on inferno and felt the guy that I was playing against was pre-firing corners - I check back a week later and 0 days ago - VAC BAN - GG








There's SO MANY hackers at Global level it's disgraceful








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> 1920*1080 400cpi 2.14ig
> btw recently discovered, that you actually able to bind 180° turn to a mouse/keyboard. you know, the bumper button turn on the controllers. it's the hell alot of fun, but kinda useless. i binded this 180° turn to mwheelup and spinning around at warmaps to make opponents, who never seen spinbotters think that i have spinbot.


hahahaha - I've been watching Tweeday lately and one of his friends does it - it's hilarious to watch!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Please could you explain this, it went over my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested, as I play at native mouse res (1600/1800, I forget), with 1.4 sens (on the decrease, I need to analyse demos to work out if it's still too high for me)


I'll start out with giving you some advice on sensitivity. Generally, if you can do more than 360 degrees of movement in-game on your normal gaming space in a comfortable position, your sensitivity is too high. I play at 0.4 sens (IIRC) on 1600 DPI and I sometimes find that too high. I can do about 270 degrees of movement over my full mouse pad.

Anyway, the difference between raw input on and off, is that raw input uses DirectInput (probably SDL on Linux) which is a buffered path, whereas raw input off instead uses your cursor as the "buffer", and as such resets the position of the cursor to the middle of the screen on every frame - hence why low resolutions in combination with low frame rate are impacted the most.

Basically, this means that you only encounter negative acceleration when you move your mouse more than half of your screens width or height (depending on direction) in one frame. Essentially, the maximum number of dots per second for the horizontal plane would be the equation (Pixels / 2) * FPS = maximum pixels/dots per second.
For example, at 100 FPS, on a 1920 pixel wide monitor, it would be (1920 / 2) * 100 = 96000 dots per second. Assuming 2000 DPI, this would result in 48 inches per second as top speed. That's 1.21 m/s, which is relatively average for medium sens gamers. Basically, that's inadequate.
Now, consider the example on a 1024x768 resolution (and yes, you could argue people could just turn up their resolution), at 100 FPS again, this would be (1024 / 2) * 100 = 51200. At 2000 DPI, this is now "only" 25.6 inches per second, or 65 centimeters per second. That's pretty damn slow, and basically anyone would hit those speeds during a normal gaming session.

So, the most important things to take into consideration are low FPS, low resolution, high DPI. Remove any of those factors and raw input is less of a requirement.
The argument against raw input has always been that raw input has noticeable delay in Valve's implementation, and as such there has spawned many helper utilities that "injects" raw input functionality into games that rely on cursor tracking, to "improve" the code path. Unfortunately, most of those applications are tested to have way more packet loss than if they weren't using the utilities at all in the first place.
Though, if you were to consider the raw input implementation to be completely flawless, there is actually no downsides to using that instead of cursor tracking.

Read more on MSDN: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms645543(VS.85).aspx


----------



## chemicalfan

Thanks gonX, mostly kept up wit that, although I thought raw input on was the recommended standard? Raw input takes DirectX or whatever out of the equation, and connected CSGO directly to the mouse driver? I guess that would explain any "lag", if Valve haven't optimised it.


----------



## tristanbear

Is there a way to use skins without paying for them on a private server? Say I want to play wit ha glock fade, is there anyway I could spawn it in or something on a private offline server?


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Is there a way to use skins without paying for them on a private server? Say I want to play wit ha glock fade, is there anyway I could spawn it in or something on a private offline server?


Yes, you can change some text file that links the skin names to the files. Google it an you'll find a tutorial.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Is there a way to use skins without paying for them on a private server? Say I want to play wit ha glock fade, is there anyway I could spawn it in or something on a private offline server?


I remember doing this is CS 1.6, it was all client-sided. Should be tutorials on google about it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha no, I've got around 300odd wins now, so around 600 or so games played.
> I've never played CS before, and CS:GO was my first - so jumped right in and was with my cousin who was Silver 3 at the time lol - so I got silver 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone from Silver 2 to Supreme (should have been global, if it wasn't for crappy teammates meaning I lost 7 in a row!)
> 
> Now my smurf, I took from my cousin at Nova 3, and within a week got it to LE lol - it should be LEM really soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night had the funniest games in my life - We did Zeus + deagle only at LE/LEM level, we laughed so hard!
> 
> On my main I've been playing with ex CSS pros, ex CS 1.6 pros, ESEA/Faceit veteran players and some that have actually played with an against CSGO pros (ie Makele, Apex etc!)
> that's interesting, thanks for sharing - interesting about the scope'ed sens
> I see - good thing I have a Logitech G303 though - 0acel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I actually did get a few VAC banned (there's a plugin that lets you check) - I wona game on inferno and felt the guy that I was playing against was pre-firing corners - I check back a week later and 0 days ago - VAC BAN - GG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's SO MANY hackers at Global level it's disgraceful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha - I've been watching Tweeday lately and one of his friends does it - it's hilarious to watch!


Doesn't matter if your mouse has no acceleration as it's not related to the sensor.

GonX sums it up very well as to why High DPI can cause negative acceleration.


----------



## Kyal

On the topic of sensitivities, do any of you fiddle with zoom_sens?
I'm on 800dpi, .87ing & .85 zoom atm.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> On the topic of sensitivities, do any of you fiddle with zoom_sens?
> I'm on 800dpi, .87ing & .85 zoom atm.


Im currently at work so i don't know the exact numbers for both my sensitivities, but I also use 800 DPI but my Zoom sensitivity is ~15% low than my regular sensitivity, works well for me.


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> On the topic of sensitivities, do any of you fiddle with zoom_sens?
> I'm on 800dpi, .87ing & .85 zoom atm.


Yep I'm at 400dpi 1.2 for riffles and 1.5 for scope sens. Easier to flick since that's how I scope been like that since cod4


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Man on Le smurf (still LE) we've been playing and it's ridiculous the higher we get in ranks the worse the players in our team become! They can just shoot better but have the WORST game sense I've come across lol


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Man on Le smurf (still LE) we've been playing and it's ridiculous the higher we get in ranks the worse the players in our team become! They can just shoot better but have the WORST game sense I've come across lol


As an LE, I can confirm this.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> As an LE, I can confirm this.


FYI this is how much fun we're having at LE/LEM level:

__
http://instagr.am/p/9uhLD9ywQP%2F/


----------



## Curleyyy

So I recorded my mouse movement in CS:GO using _iographica_ and I have no idea if this is what it's meant to look like or not, but it's kinda neat.
The wavy lines are when I'm in the desktop. I'm not sure if the menu of the game is also wavy, but when I'm playing it results in circles.

m_rawinput _"0"_
RInput - _Enabled._
Game Time - _9 min._
MarkC Mouse Fix - _Enabled._
EPP - _Off._



m_rawinput _"0"_
RInput - _Disabled._
Game Time - _3 min._
MarkC Mouse Fix - _Enabled._
EPP - _Off._


----------



## emsj86

Ss rival. 600dpi and 1 in game. Why not 400 no reason other than I had these settings for alittle and they work well. Now I noticed when I play on 1080p 400dpi is better but normally on 1440p 600 works. More space to cover I guess but it works. Btw can someone exain how I can post a yt video of a highlight on here (not a link but actually where you just hit the pmay button.) thanks


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Ss rival. 600dpi and 1 in game. Why not 400 no reason other than I had these settings for alittle and they work well. Now I noticed when I play on 1080p 400dpi is better but normally on 1440p 600 works. More space to cover I guess but it works. Btw can someone exain how I can post a yt video of a highlight on here (not a link but actually where you just hit the pmay button.) thanks


Grab the YouTube link, without the https:// at the front and without the stuff after the & at the end, e.g. if the link was originally as shown below, then you should copy the bold part.

https://*



*&list=hgdhgdfhgdfhgdhgdhgdhgd

Then paste it in the text box on OCN, and at the toolbar at the top of the text box, click the video button which is after the @.

Or just paste it in the text box and putbefore the link andafter.


----------



## emsj86

Thank you when I'm off work I ll throw up a highlight or two


----------



## tristanbear

Anybody good at editing fragmovies/highlight clips? I have around 30+ clips but I'm lazy and never do anything with them.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Anybody good at editing fragmovies/highlight clips? I have around 30+ clips but I'm lazy and never do anything with them.


Like everyone lol







I have 400 GB of mostly competitve matchmaking footage (I filter and delete boring matches so these are the good ones only) aand I haven't even started thinking about editing them yet


----------



## emsj86

Wish I was. I can do a few small things but mainly just show the stock shadow play footage. Which sometimes is a lot better than over edited mush with bad music


----------



## tristanbear

Not everyone, the amount of incompetent garbage editors out there is ridiculous. This included me a few years ago, I've gotten better I'm just lazy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Not everyone, the amount of *incompetent garbage editors* out there is ridiculous. This included me a few years ago, I've gotten better I'm just lazy.


Banned.


----------



## tristanbear

For? It's the truth, I can guarantee you that there have been people saying way worse things than me out in these forums.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> For? It's the truth, I can guarantee you that there have been people saying way worse things than me out in these forums.


I was kidding.


----------



## tristanbear

I know.


----------



## Aventadoor

Guys, im red/green colorblind, so I struggle to see the crosshair in CSGO even with digital vibrance on 100% and brightness on 100%.
Yes I can use drawoutline 1, but I hate it... Its like I cant aim as sharply with it... Ive been using Default static crosshair this past week and it works better, but still its not the easiest to spot.
Anyone got recommendations ? 1920x1080 is obviously easiest to see the crosshair. Stretched aswell, but I dont like to play neither of these... I prefer 1600x900 or 1280x960 BB.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Guys, im red/green colorblind, so I struggle to see the crosshair in CSGO even with digital vibrance on 100% and brightness on 100%.
> Yes I can use drawoutline 1, but I hate it... Its like I cant aim as sharply with it... Ive been using Default static crosshair this past week and it works better, but still its not the easiest to spot.
> Anyone got recommendations ? 1920x1080 is obviously easiest to see the crosshair. Stretched aswell, but I dont like to play neither of these... I prefer 1600x900 or 1280x960 BB.


Just a question if your red/green colorblind do you struggle to see colors like pink? I'd honestly recommend using a blue cross hair. I personally use a light blue cross hair, although I'm not colorblind so I don't know how much it would help.


----------



## Aventadoor

It depends on how close the colors are. For example, I sometimes cant see the difference between white and pink, which others see immidiatly! And yes it has happened that I came to school with what I thought was a white t-shirt, but it was actually pink...








Blue/purple and green/brown can also be a struggle, depending on the nuance.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Guys, im red/green colorblind, so I struggle to see the crosshair in CSGO even with digital vibrance on 100% and brightness on 100%.
> Yes I can use drawoutline 1, but I hate it... Its like I cant aim as sharply with it... Ive been using Default static crosshair this past week and it works better, but still its not the easiest to spot.
> Anyone got recommendations ? 1920x1080 is obviously easiest to see the crosshair. Stretched aswell, but I dont like to play neither of these... I prefer 1600x900 or 1280x960 BB.


Honestly I struggle to see the crosshair without drawoutline in certain situations and I'm not colourblind. Maybe grab the Crosshair Generator map and have a play until you find something you can see easily, it's hard for us to recommend what will work for you because we don't see colours in the same way that you do.


----------



## Paradigm84

Pink crosshair with outline for max visibility.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pink crosshair with outline for max visibility.


Dang I dont know how you do that, I HAVE to use green or lt. blue, only thing I can see.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Dang I dont know how you do that, I HAVE to use green or lt. blue, only thing I can see.


I find it easier to see than green or blue, less things for it to blend in to.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> It depends on how close the colors are. For example, I sometimes cant see the difference between white and pink, which others see immidiatly! And yes it has happened that I came to school with what I thought was a white t-shirt, but it was actually pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue/purple and green/brown can also be a struggle, depending on the nuance.


So it is a black/blue dress or a gold/white dress?


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So it is a black/blue dress or a gold/white dress?


Gold/white? No its Gold AND BLUE, LIGHT BLUE!


----------



## lolllll117




----------



## dmasteR

Liquid losing to Dignitas who struggles on LAN at CEVO LAN. Sad part is, Liquid / CLG is NA best teams.


----------



## Zlate

10/10 can't wait for this game to be released.


----------



## SheepMoose

Can't play anymore. My headset is buggered.
Do you guys have any recommendations for a new one? I don't want to spend too much. ~$100 or so. I want something that's good at hearing everything with a decent mic so I don't have people complaining about it being aids.

Any opinions?


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Guys, im red/green colorblind, so I struggle to see the crosshair in CSGO even with digital vibrance on 100% and brightness on 100%.
> Yes I can use drawoutline 1, but I hate it... Its like I cant aim as sharply with it... Ive been using Default static crosshair this past week and it works better, but still its not the easiest to spot.
> Anyone got recommendations ? 1920x1080 is obviously easiest to see the crosshair. Stretched aswell, but I dont like to play neither of these... I prefer 1600x900 or 1280x960 BB.


I am colorblind as well. I use a white crosshair with a black border. It does not blend with any color. Not sure how it would look at your resolution, I play @ 1440p. Here is an old screenshot, hopefully it helps ya -


----------



## HPE1000

I got the ultimate compliment last night. Got called a bhop scripter by someone who was aimbotting. People really make bhopping sound impossible on 64 tick when it isn't. Ofc it is a lot harder to be consistent but if you can get the first bhop off you can string together ~4-7 easily if you have the right timing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Pink crosshair with outline for max visibility.


Mine is very similar but green. (I have a slightly bigger gap and thinner lines) Looks good


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Mine is very similar but green. (I have a slightly bigger gap and thinner lines) Looks good


Same here, green with thinner lines and bigger gap. I feel green is the only color which gives good differentiation


----------



## agsz

While on the topic of crosshair colors, I completely forgot you can change cl_crosshaircolor_r/g/b and use cl_crosshaircolor '5' and use your own custom color. http://clutchround.com/csgo-crosshair-settings/


----------



## mutatedknutz

Well i use this site, nice and easy








http://tools.dathost.net


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Unfortunate but there really isn't anything you can do about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What PSU did you have? I bet the PSU went and took out the GPU - you're lucky the mobo & CPU survived, and your hard drives!


It's the PSU in my sig; X-1250XM2. It doesn't help that I've had to RMA it before (they sent me one with a different serial than what I originally bought). However, it was a highly rated PSU at the time. I did a pretty good deal of research.

This time however, I'm thinking my GPU decided to go and the PSU took one for the team. I'm no expert on PSU's, though, so you may be right. I hooked up a Seasonic 850 unit I still have and the system is working perfectly with onboard GPU and backup PSU. I've had a PSU go on me before, but it was a cheaper unit. I've also not had a GPU go completely bad on me either. I've experienced a DOA and a bad-batch GPU before, but nothing like this. I'm honestly a bit skeptical to put either one back in my system.


----------



## lolllll117

i keep on seeing people with their profile pictures set to a team sticker with their username photoshopped onto the sticker. Seems kind of dumb/poser-ish


----------



## lolllll117

Seems like a lot of people don't know about the left corner of A site when you are entering from long:


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Seems like a lot of people don't know about the left corner of A site when you are entering from long:


indeed. however it's strange and awkward place to hide when 1v1. I wouldn't check it either. but it's me, I have tendency to play all of my time and plant at last seconds of the round, so I'd change position and enter the site when it's 10 seconds, so this creep wouldn't sit there forever.


----------



## tristanbear

I can't see it now but is that the one where you knifed the guy in the back last night? The one with that Johnny guy?

edit: Yes it was, gonna upload that guy trying to kill me with the p90 in a minute.


----------



## lolllll117

yeah that was the other team's top fragger. i should make a montage of me killing johnny


----------



## tristanbear

Poor Johnny


----------



## Arizonian

Logged in quick to say......NIP vs SK in about 15 mins ESL.

Update: SK vs EnVyUs next


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Logged in quick to say......NIP vs SK in about 15 mins ESL.
> 
> Update: SK vs EnVyUs next


SK vs EnvyUS match is insanely close. Much closer than I expected. NiP match however was no surprise to me.


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 11/10/2015
10 NOV 2015 -

[SOUND]
- Increased fidelity and weight of jump land sound.
- Landing sounds now play an additional sound depending on the surface.
- 3rd person footsteps are now slightly louder in relation to weapon sounds for increased positional clarity. (Further volume compression may be possible by enabling "sound normalization," "volume equalization," or a similar setting in your audio playback device properties)
- New surface footstep sounds to reduce repetition and phasing as well as increasing listenability and positional clarity.
- Concrete
- Wood
- Rubber
- Snow
- Glass
- Grass
- Mud
- Dirt
- Solid Metal
- Metal Grate
- Metal Chainlink
- Fixed a bug where give_ammo sound was playing for every shotgun shell insertion animation.
- Minor volume mix adjustments
- (Note: For players using virtual surround sound, please be sure to set the audio settings in CSGO to 5.1 speakers.)
[MISC]
- Awp now always un-zooms during reload animation
- Misc player animation CPU performance optimizations
- Overview icons can now be scaled with the convar mapoverview_icon_scale
[STEAM CONTROLLER]
- Game now requires Steam Client to be updated as of Oct 14 2015 or later.
- Added native support for the Steam Controller
[ DEDICATED SERVERS ]
- Added concommand sv_setsteamaccount to specify Game Server Login Token. To create a GSLT go to
http://steamcommunity.com/dev/managegameservers


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Release Notes for 11/10/2015
> 10 NOV 2015 -
> 
> [SOUND]
> - Increased fidelity and weight of jump land sound.
> - Landing sounds now play an additional sound depending on the surface.
> - 3rd person footsteps are now slightly louder in relation to weapon sounds for increased positional clarity. (Further volume compression may be possible by enabling "sound normalization," "volume equalization," or a similar setting in your audio playback device properties)
> - New surface footstep sounds to reduce repetition and phasing as well as increasing listenability and positional clarity.
> - Concrete
> - Wood
> - Rubber
> - Snow
> - Glass
> - Grass
> - Mud
> - Dirt
> - Solid Metal
> - Metal Grate
> - Metal Chainlink
> - Fixed a bug where give_ammo sound was playing for every shotgun shell insertion animation.
> - Minor volume mix adjustments
> - (Note: For players using virtual surround sound, please be sure to set the audio settings in CSGO to 5.1 speakers.)
> [MISC]
> - Awp now always un-zooms during reload animation
> - Misc player animation CPU performance optimizations
> - Overview icons can now be scaled with the convar mapoverview_icon_scale
> *[STEAM CONTROLLER]
> - Game now requires Steam Client to be updated as of Oct 14 2015 or later.
> - Added native support for the Steam Controller*
> [ DEDICATED SERVERS ]
> - Added concommand sv_setsteamaccount to specify Game Server Login Token. To create a GSLT go to
> http://steamcommunity.com/dev/managegameservers


About time, now I can really pwn with my controller.











Service Medal 2


----------



## lolllll117

dmasteR, you using a controller sounds like the only way a fight between us would be even









Edit: also wow you got a service medal on your alt before i got one on my main


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> dmasteR, you using a controller sounds like the only way a fight between us would be even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: also wow you got a service medal on your alt before i got one on my main


You sure that's me? I only have a Service Medal on my Main....


----------



## lolllll117

i guess i kind of assumed it was you. Nevermind then.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sounds are annoying, but useful for positioning and calculating the amount of players incoming.

In other news got my alt account to LEM


----------



## Wezzor

How do you get the new Service Medal 2?


----------



## tristanbear

I would assume leveling up all the way again.


----------



## emsj86

With fallout 4 release (my guess why) a lot of skins our on the cheap (specially flip) I had sold a karma it the other day got a flip doppler red and black for 120 usd and a tiger tooth for 150. I know most don't like the flip but I like them.


----------



## Swag

Does anyone know how to operate the playback? I can't seem to switch players apart from pressing the numbers and in addition to that, I can't see any part of the HUD.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know how to operate the playback? I can't seem to switch players apart from pressing the numbers and in addition to that, I can't see any part of the HUD.


SHIFT + F2 opens the playback. And AFAIK if you click on a round while having a player selected in your match history, you will be limited to watching that player.


----------



## Makki

Yay, have played about a week now with "i'm here to have fun" attitude. And its paying off; games is more enjoyable and skill level rising (not my ranks.)


----------



## dmasteR

Some fairly interesting news as this came out much earlier than I expected.

http://www.hltv.org/news/16361-fnatic-sign-dennis-pronax-out

Fnatic signs dennis, pronax has been cut.

http://www.hltv.org/news/16166-aizy-signs-to-g2

Aizy to fill in the spot since dennis left.

http://www.hltv.org/news/16362-dignitas-add-k0nfig-rubino

k0nfig and RUBINO fill in since Aizy left and Pimp steps down.

Wow..........


----------



## tristanbear

I'm honestly surprised that fnatic made a roster change.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I'm honestly surprised that fnatic made a roster change.


pronax has a wrist injury, it was bound to happen.


----------



## semencmoz

g2 now seems insane. rain, aizy, jkaem - three sick fraggers. if aizy and jkaem will stably deliver, g2 will be tier1, if fox and maik will be playing at their cluj level, g2 will be top3 very soon.

I didnt mention rain, cause he stabilly top level player, i remember his games in LGB, when maikekeke was stand-in for them, rain was godlike even back then.

also I assume that Pimp will join TSM very soon.

P.S. I'm saying "back then", like it wasn't in february less then a year ago.

P.P.s. needless to say, that fnatic now has very similar starpower to envy. both teams have IGL-lurkers.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> pronax has a wrist injury, it was bound to happen.


Ahh, I didn't know that. Is it long term or is there a chance he could be back?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Ahh, I didn't know that. Is it long term or is there a chance he could be back?


It's long term, his wrist issue has been a problem for a quite sometime now. It's only getting worse.


----------



## tristanbear

It's unfortunate but its better than doing some serious damage which could affect his life outside of CS.


----------



## chemicalfan

OMG! So much shuffling, it's like NA all over again








Good for fnatic, although flusha is miles away from pronax as an IGL. With aizy & Pimp gone, RIP dig SO much. G2 have scored, although Dennis was really good. I bet they'd rather have shifted Maikelele, out of the 2 Swedes. I hope Pimp finds a new T1/2 home, and doesn't just fade away. If, he is to join TSM, I'd imagine it would be at the expense of CajunB? He AWPs a lot, and I can't see them dumping Karrigan (Pimp isn't an IGL) or Device (world-class). It'd be wrong to dump Xyp9x, as he's a great support player, and Pimp isn't. It'd be a bad move to try to force him into that role


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> OMG! So much shuffling, it's like NA all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for fnatic, although flusha is miles away from pronax as an IGL. With aizy & Pimp gone, RIP dig SO much. G2 have scored, although Dennis was really good. I bet they'd rather have shifted Maikelele, out of the 2 Swedes. I hope Pimp finds a new T1/2 home, and doesn't just fade away. If, he is to join TSM, I'd imagine it would be at the expense of CajunB? He AWPs a lot, and I can't see them dumping Karrigan (Pimp isn't an IGL) or Device (world-class). It'd be wrong to dump Xyp9x, as he's a great support player, and Pimp isn't. It'd be a bad move to try to force him into that role


Who says Flusha is going to be a IGL? Dennis is a well known IGL back in LGB.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Who says Flusha is going to be a IGL? Dennis is a well known IGL back in LGB.


JW, according to the article you linked:
Quote:


> We are really confident with this lineup, flusha will take over the in-game leading role and we are ready to really really work hard again to be back at the top.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> JW, according to the article you linked:


They edited the article and added more content. That's interesting though, as dennis was the IGL for LGB, and he also IGL for his previous teams as well. I assume they're using Flusha until it either doesn't work, or until dennis is accustomed to the style of calling/play.






Fnatic is playing NAVI right now, although Olof is having internet issues so vuggo the coach is in.


----------



## killuchen

Quick question guys for you monitor peeps. Since I play with gsync off for csgo. Should I put my monitor at fixed refresh or use ULMB?


----------



## Zeek

Had two spare shadow keys left over from some trade I did and I didn't know what to do with em. Was like "screw it" I'll just open two cases and I managed to pull myself a knife









They're Shadow Daggers | Blue Steel Well-Worn, not the best but it's my first unboxed knife


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They edited the article and added more content. That's interesting though, as dennis was the IGL for LGB, and he also IGL for his previous teams as well. I assume they're using Flusha until it either doesn't work, or until dennis is accustomed to the style of calling/play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fnatic is playing NAVI right now, although Olof is having internet issues so vuggo the coach is in.


From what I've heard Dennis was just the IGL on paper(in LGB), and in both LGB & G2/Kinguin they all had an impact on calls etc.

Flusha's called in the past more than once, I'm sure he'll be fine. Hoping it doesn't affect his performances too much tho.

Pimp was kicked from Dignitas, highly unlikely it was because of his ingame performances. So I'm leaning towards him having attitude problems or something but I could be wrong. The only player TSM should even consider getting from denmark is Aizy imo


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Had two spare shadow keys left over from some trade I did and I didn't know what to do with em. Was like "screw it" I'll just open two cases and I managed to pull myself a knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're Shadow Daggers | Blue Steel Well-Worn, not the best but it's my first unboxed knife


Nice! Congrats man!









Update came out earlier:
Quote:


> Added new footstep sounds for tile surface type.
> Minor volume mix changes.
> First-person footsteps are now slightly quieter. Third-person footsteps are unchanged.


----------



## Swag

Week off of school means time to play CSGO. Had a great round that brought my smurf to GE.


----------



## chemicalfan

Seen this?
http://www.hltv.org/news/16367-swag-steps-in-for-cloud9-at-rgn

So, not a lifetime ban? And if it's because it's only "Valve-sponsored events", that's surely only the majors so could have played at all the other tournaments? A bit like s1mple, I mean.


----------



## SheepMoose

Kinda makes no sense for C9 to use swag for tournies then find someone else for the majors. Gotta keep the same guys working together for many reasons.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Kinda makes no sense for C9 to use swag for tournies then find someone else for the majors. Gotta keep the same guys working together for many reasons.


this, ie when flipside had s1mple earlier in the year, there major performances were disgusting poor due to having a standin(ESL majors)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Seen this?
> http://www.hltv.org/news/16367-swag-steps-in-for-cloud9-at-rgn
> 
> So, not a lifetime ban? And if it's because it's only "Valve-sponsored events", that's surely only the majors so could have played at all the other tournaments? A bit like s1mple, I mean.


It's not just Valve-Sponsored Events, it's also FaceIT/ESEA/ESL that placed him on a 1 Year ban and will re-evaluate in a year. CEVO originally placed a 1 year ban on him, then they removed it. Some of the smaller Leagues/Tournaments never placed a ban like RGN as they want more exposure.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's not just Valve-Sponsored Events, it's also FaceIT/ESEA/ESL that placed him on a 1 Year ban and will re-evaluate in a year. CEVO originally placed a 1 year ban on him, then they removed it. Some of the smaller Leagues/Tournaments never placed a ban like RGN as they want more exposure.


Wasn't the CEVO banned removed only for pugging and not league play?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Wasn't the CEVO banned removed only for pugging and not league play?


Yes, which makes no sense considering swag isn't going to pug/scrim on CEVO anyways.


----------



## chemicalfan

Hasn't it been a year already though? I'm surprised that he's been absent all this time if he wasn't completely banned, I thought he would have at least played for some minor NA team or something.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Hasn't it been a year already though? I'm surprised that he's been absent all this time if he wasn't completely banned, I thought he would have at least played for some minor NA team or something.


No team would pick him up as he's not allowed on anything but the GORGN tournaments.

The iBP bans last until 1/26/2016 for CEVO/FaceIT, ESEA/ESL however will be keeping their bans in place as long as Valve.


----------



## pez

Not sure how many fans of the Fade CS:GO skin, and how many fans of the SS Rival/Rival 300, but SS has the Rival 300 in Fade back in stock online. I'm very tempted here myself.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/16373-ibuypower-cup-2015-viewers-guide

iBuyPower Cup 2015 is starting shortly!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not sure how many fans of the Fade CS:GO skin, and how many fans of the SS Rival/Rival 300, but SS has the Rival 300 in Fade back in stock online. I'm very tempted here myself.


Oh i saw that mouse the other day. If i didn't already buy a new mouse a few months ago that would be the mouse i'd get. It's probably not even that good, it just looks cool


----------



## SheepMoose

So, guys, something happened...






I don't know what to do with it. Sell it? Keep it? Chuck it on OPSkins? Blah, confused!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> So, guys, something happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do with it. Sell it? Keep it? Chuck it on OPSkins? Blah, confused!


What condition? also give it to me


----------



## HAGGARD

Nevermind.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> What condition? also give it to me


Minimal wear! I didn't realise until I received it. Thought it was Field Tested.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Oh i saw that mouse the other day. If i didn't already buy a new mouse a few months ago that would be the mouse i'd get. It's probably not even that good, it just looks cool


I actually really like my Rival. But since I already have one, it's hard for me to justify it. I currently have around 3 or 4 mouses that are 'backups'. it's getting hard to come up with reasons why I have another mouse







.


----------



## Aventadoor

It looks cooler on pics then in real life.
For the price it should have been like... aluminium plated!


----------



## SheepMoose

For anyone who knows, what's the going rate in keys for an M4A4 Howl Minimal Wear? How does it stack up with say a Karambit Fade Factory New? I'm looking to trade the Howl but I'm not too sure what I can get for it or what is in a similar price range given it's not on the market.


----------



## lolllll117

That sounds like a question for Zemco


----------



## SheepMoose

Ah, good idea, I forgot about Zemco. I've sent him a PM!


----------



## Paradigm84

MW Howl could be up to 200k depending on float. You might be able to trade a low float MW Howl for a Kara Fade with a lot of purple, but it could take a while.


----------



## SheepMoose

Might be a stupid question then, where can I check the float?

Edit: Checked through steam analyst. Float is 0.078. How's that affect the value?


----------



## jameyscott

By quite a bit considering it is a "FN float" .


----------



## SheepMoose

Interesting. Thanks for the help guys. Hopefully I can find a suitable trade soon!


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, less than 0.1 are FN


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Might be a stupid question then, where can I check the float?
> 
> Edit: Checked through steam analyst. Float is 0.078. How's that affect the value?


Increases it a fair amount, it should be towards the top end, maybe around 195k.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, less than 0.1 are FN


It's 0.07 for actual FN skins.


----------



## SheepMoose

Cheers for the help guys.







Good to know it's worth a little more than MW.

Anyone else watching the RGN Pro Series? Pretty decent games so far. Renegades doing a bit better than previously against LG which is good! It'll be nice to see Swag playing some proper games too.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## emsj86

While they made good points the real issue is I'm not on the team...


----------



## HPE1000

There has been such a huge influx of cheaters as of the last few weeks... It is getting out of hand, especially the ones with the auto name change spammer.


----------



## SheepMoose

I've seen like 1 confirmed hacker (dude on my team who toggled on with an aimbot, obvious as) and had a suspicion about a few others.
The best thing about being at the ranks I am (Supreme/Global) is that a lot of the hackers who just use wallhacks can't aim as well as I can, meaning it's not too hard to beat them in an honest 1v1 scenario.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

On the topic of wallhacks, dmasteR, don't have have a few video links on how to bait them to make it obvious?

EDIT: Now videos of his own, just links


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> On the topic of wallhacks, dmasteR, don't have have a few video links on how to bait them to make it obvious?
> 
> EDIT: Now videos of his own, just links


Really basic honestly.

Don't even really need a video for it. Just run towards the corner that you know he's watching like you would if you were to peek the corner. Don't peek the corner, not even a shoulder peek and he'll shoot without actually seeing you as he'll try and prefire the shot.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Ah, that makes a lot of sense actually.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> On the topic of wallhacks, dmasteR, don't have have a few video links on how to bait them to make it obvious?
> 
> EDIT: Now videos of his own, just links


I think i understand what you are asking. Looking for something like this?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3czx5c/how_to_bait_a_wallhacker/


----------



## AcEsSalvation

WOW!
That is a good strategy.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I've seen like 1 confirmed hacker (dude on my team who toggled on with an aimbot, obvious as) and had a suspicion about a few others.
> The best thing about being at the ranks I am (Supreme/Global) is that a lot of the hackers who just use wallhacks can't aim as well as I can, meaning it's not too hard to beat them in an honest 1v1 scenario.


This was in casual. I would say about 5 of the 9 games I did had *blatant* hackers. There was even one of these name change spammer people on a surf server I was in... I'm not sure what the point of that was.

There were other sketchy people in the other games. New account people who would always push where absolutely nobody was, which is almost impossible to do in casual seeing as how many people are on the map. I mean getting in our spawn always in under 20-30 seconds pushing T ramp, palace, mid, wherever our team wasnt. He was with another person doing the same thing.

Saw one person with 5 hours played who seemed to have more mild aimhack and walls, they were absolute garbage as well, horrible movement, really bad aim, terrible gamesense, etc but obvious aimlock when you spectated them. It is really easy to tell the difference between someone who is leveling up a smurf account and a hacker. It also wasnt simply ghosting lol...

One of the games I joined there were at least 3 people on the other team with aimhacks. They had like 30 kills each before warmup was over. I have seen more hackers in the past two days than I have seen in my 600 hours before.

That means that all of these people will be hitting comp games probably today as they were all level 2 ish and the weekly xp reset last night. So yeahhh.


----------



## Alastair

I wish there was a definitive way that the people who watch Overwatch, could tell if someone was hacking. Why do people hack anyways? It just ruins the fun for the genuine players.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This was in casual. I would say about 5 of the 9 games I did had *blatant* hackers. There was even one of these name change spammer people on a surf server I was in... I'm not sure what the point of that was.
> 
> There were other sketchy people in the other games. New account people who would always push where absolutely nobody was, which is almost impossible to do in casual seeing as how many people are on the map. I mean getting in our spawn always in under 20-30 seconds pushing T ramp, palace, mid, wherever our team wasnt. He was with another person doing the same thing.
> 
> Saw one person with 5 hours played who seemed to have more mild aimhack and walls, they were absolute garbage as well, horrible movement, really bad aim, terrible gamesense, etc but obvious aimlock when you spectated them. It is really easy to tell the difference between someone who is leveling up a smurf account and a hacker. It also wasnt simply ghosting lol...
> 
> One of the games I joined there were at least 3 people on the other team with aimhacks. They had like 30 kills each before warmup was over. I have seen more hackers in the past two days than I have seen in my 600 hours before.
> 
> That means that all of these people will be hitting comp games probably today as they were all level 2 ish and the weekly xp reset last night. So yeahhh.


And they'll be gone soon, those hack websites update their cheat, it stays undetected for a few weeks then all of them get banned. It's endless process that will never stop. At least nospread was patched and wallhacks don't work well anymore(Apparently they made it so you can't see people through a wall unless they're super close), less people jumping around spinning in circles one tapping everybody. Those were the real days hahaha.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> And they'll be gone soon, those hack websites update their cheat, it stays undetected for a few weeks then all of them get banned. It's endless process that will never stop. At least nospread was patched and wallhacks don't work well anymore(Apparently they made it so you can't see people through a wall unless they're super close), less people jumping around spinning in circles one tapping everybody. Those were the real days hahaha.


Hopefully, it is just getting a bit out of hand right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wish there was a definitive way that the people who watch Overwatch, could tell if someone was hacking. Why do people hack anyways? It just ruins the fun for the genuine players.


Just to ruin other peoples fun and because they aren't great at the game. Though I don't get the whole because they aren't great thing as I don't know how someone could ever feel good destroying other players when they know that it is just a program doing the work for them. Makes no sense to me.

I also cannot figure out what it "fun" about it. I have only ever modded online in 1 game and it was call of duty 4 back on the xbox with noclip/godmode but I never did it do ruin other peoples day and I would stop if the people in the lobby didn't think it was funny, that goes for both teams. I would go into SND and sit inside of the bombsite or the wall and when they started planting the bomb I would just peek out and start flying everywhere, etc, but I wouldn't kill them or defuse or anything. Everyone loved it. Same with noclipping on top of buildings trying to hit stupid trickshots, etc. I never did anything like aimhacking or anything like that because it just isnt fun.

There are people like this is almost every online game. Especially the people on gta 4/5 who just kill everyone in the lobby over and over and spawn huge object on top of their player models, etc. They just enjoy ruining other peoples day.


----------



## w35t

Fallout 4 has me quite preoccupied atm but I'm still waiting on this next operation. It seems this one is taking quite a bit longer than the others.


----------



## emsj86

Yea matchmaking the last few days has been really bad. De rankers our back more than ever. And normally I don't care about smirks but there seems to be more smurfs than actually legit ranked players anymore


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> And they'll be gone soon, those hack websites update their cheat, it stays undetected for a few weeks then all of them get banned. It's endless process that will never stop. At least nospread was patched and wallhacks don't work well anymore(Apparently they made it so you can't see people through a wall unless they're super close), less people jumping around spinning in circles one tapping everybody. Those were the real days hahaha.


I was doing overwatch just the other day and actually overviewed a guy who was spinbotting and one tapping everybody. They aren't gone, probably just not as easy to pull off while staying undetected from the VAC system.


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667046756069326848
EnvyUs will not be attending IEM San Jose this weekend.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, citing travel concerns. Seems a bit OTT but each to their own


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.azubu.tv/gorgntv

For those interested. Renegades vs Cloud9 w/ Swag


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I was doing overwatch just the other day and actually overviewed a guy who was spinbotting and one tapping everybody. They aren't gone, probably just not as easy to pull off while staying undetected from the VAC system.


That's not what I mean though, cheaters use to be able to one tap multiple people WHILE jumping and running around. Which spinbotters now can't do due to the patch.

This is what im talking about:


----------



## lolllll117

I get what you are saying. I definitely remember seeing some of that probably a year ago(or longer)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Just got my first Ace earlier... Went to watch the demo and...

To me it looks like obvious walling or aim hacks. I'll have the link to demo in a second. curious to see what you guys think

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-C34LM-kRfWQ-4PDqt-4nDVq-mNcqA

Round 22, the score is 9 - 12. I am "Bot Rinehardt" (I have bot-related binds)


----------



## semencmoz

thorin is so quick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> To me it looks like obvious walling or aim hacks. I'll have the link to demo in a second. curious to see what you guys think


cant see anything interesting. ez ace.


----------



## lolllll117

Out of curiousity me and a friend are seeing if it's still possible to get into the silver ranks. So we started playing with xbox controllers on our alternate accounts.

In our controller only adventures, we learned that it is possible to top/middle frag against LE/DMG's with just a controller and SMG's. Something about that just feels kind of sad... keeping up with what is technically a higher percentile of the in game ranks.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Only reason why I was curious is since I looked at them right through the wall climbing up, moving across rafters, and then aiming cross victim #5 twice through the roof of the blue hut.

And holy crap. I'm struggling against MG2's....


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Only reason why I was curious is since I looked at them right through the wall climbing up, moving across rafters, and then aiming cross victim #5 twice through the roof of the blue hut.
> 
> And holy crap. I'm struggling against MG2's....


Try rushing long with a p90 every round. Works way more often than it should...


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Speaking of rushing...

It was one of those rounds where we could have gotten some grenades, armor/helmet and an SMG, but we were going to milk the loss bonus. Two people got Tec-9's. So I said screw it, bought a Tec-9, and said let's haul over on banana (Inferno). I said we go and do not stop. Some one said something like "Those who stop will get a kick". This was one of the only times where we got the whole team to do so. We get up to banana, turn the corner, and we open fire. I was third one there, but I dropped the two defenders, picked their AWP up, went around last corner to site and got a quick shot in. these guys were one GN3 and MGE's and I DO NOT SNIPE. I've been suing the Scout more, but definitely not the AWP. I opened up that site and got us a win + free AWP with $55 investments.
I'm not that great, but I think it's because when we go to execute, I'm the only one that tries. It's why I have a lot of deaths. I'lol try, and everyone waits for my death cam callouts (which win rounds).


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Out of curiousity me and a friend are seeing if it's still possible to get into the silver ranks. So we started playing with xbox controllers on our alternate accounts.
> 
> In our controller only adventures, we learned that it is possible to top/middle frag against LE/DMG's with just a controller and SMG's. Something about that just feels kind of sad... keeping up with what is technically a higher percentile of the in game ranks.


I tried talking about how much worse the ranks are in general since the VAC ban wave on Reddit. Got downvoted into oblivion.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Out of curiousity me and a friend are seeing if it's still possible to get into the silver ranks. So we started playing with xbox controllers on our alternate accounts.
> 
> In our controller only adventures, we learned that it is possible to top/middle frag against LE/DMG's with just a controller and SMG's. Something about that just feels kind of sad... keeping up with what is technically a higher percentile of the in game ranks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried talking about how much worse the ranks are in general since the VAC ban wave on Reddit. Got downvoted into oblivion.
Click to expand...

yup, that sounds like /r/globaloffensive to me. People on that site are so stupid... but on that topic:




Actually that reminds me of something else funny i heard the other day. I was screwing around on casual and i heard someone say "Skadoodle is SMFC so i'm about on par with him"
I laughed and died on the inside at the same time. But seriously the amount of people who think they are good just because they are DMG or higher is absurd. Someone needs to put them in their place.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yup. Someone (or maybe you did) already beat you to it and posted that.









EDIT: Just made my two... 'feats' into a video. Still using the net right now, so I'll have to upload later


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yup, that sounds like /r/globaloffensive to me. People on that site are so stupid... but on that topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that reminds me of something else funny i heard the other day. I was screwing around on casual and i heard someone say "Skadoodle is SMFC so i'm about on par with him"
> I laughed and died on the inside at the same time. But seriously the amount of people who think they are good just because they are DMG or higher is absurd. Someone needs to put them in their place.


Long time no see









I have been out of the gaming scene for a few months now and I am surprised as to how much I was able to follow from that video lol


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I laughed and died on the inside at the same time. But seriously the amount of people who think they are good just because they are DMG or higher is absurd. Someone needs to put them in their place.


dmaster regularly does


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yup, that sounds like /r/globaloffensive to me. People on that site are so stupid... but on that topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that reminds me of something else funny i heard the other day. I was screwing around on casual and i heard someone say "Skadoodle is SMFC so i'm about on par with him"
> I laughed and died on the inside at the same time. But seriously the amount of people who think they are good just because they are DMG or higher is absurd. Someone needs to put them in their place.


The question "What rank are you in CEVO and as of recently even in ESEA" is absolutely unreal. I don't blame them as some of these people come from DOTA2/League of Legends.


----------



## tristanbear

I'm going to start account where I only play with the controller, I've never been silver 1, and I think I can get it with a controller.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I'm going to start account where I only play with the controller, I've never been silver 1, and I think I can get it with a controller.


Good luck with that mission impossible









I have a feeling Steam tracks your IP/Hardware fingerprint or something. I had my main account on about MG2 when I made my smurf account. And the first competitive match I played on my new account was Gold Nova 2s. And when my brother made his account he got gold novas as well.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> And holy crap. I'm struggling against MG2's....


Just keep practicing. Anyone can make it to GE these days If they just put in the time.
I started out at SEM and now i'm SMFC (not that ranks really mean anything)
GE's really aren't that good. I mean, I'm not stellar and i can keep up with most of them after 1300 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I'm going to start account where I only play with the controller, I've never been silver 1, and I think I can get it with a controller.


I think you'd be surprised at just how well you can do with a controller. You'd probably be top fragging by the time you got to nova 4.
Maybe i'll make a highlight video or post the demo of the match i played yesterday using controller only









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> Good luck with that mission impossible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Steam tracks your IP/Hardware fingerprint or something. I had my main account on about MG2 when I made my smurf account. And the first competitive match I played on my new account was Gold Nova 2s. And when my brother made his account he got gold novas as well.


Same with my account. i was DMG when i made mine and it wanted to put me against MG1's even though i was unranked.


----------



## tristanbear

But if I play genuinely bad, I will still lose a lot and eventually de rank, gold nova or not. I can guarantee you I wont be top fragging with a 20$ controller.


----------



## tristanbear

On another note, I probably could rank up on my main, I just have no motivation to play MM. Which is why I want to switch it up and do things a bit different.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm not too worried about rank honestly. I have less than 50 wins and I have already seen the inconsistencies of MMR. I've played a game where we ran over MGE/DMG and the next game we we ran over by MG1's.

I play CSGO to have fun with people near in skill with me, which typically happens until I play with my DMG friends...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> But if I play genuinely bad, I will still lose a lot and eventually de rank, gold nova or not. I can guarantee you I wont be top fragging with a 20$ controller.


CS isn't just about frags. You can still reach Global using a controller.


----------



## tristanbear

Yeah with with a miracle.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I'm not too worried about rank honestly. I have less than 50 wins and I have already seen the inconsistencies of MMR. I've played a game where we ran over MGE/DMG and the next game we we ran over by MG1's.
> 
> I play CSGO to have fun with people near in skill with me, which typically happens until I play with my DMG friends...


Yeah, I never said I really cared. I don't have a bunch of friends to play with which is why I don't MM. I absolutely despise playing solo because its just not fun to do. I'm honestly waiting for a bunch of my friends to FINALLY get the game so we can play together. I also have less than 50 wins and completely agree with you.


----------



## lolllll117

Every once in awhile i realize how much i miss in game sprays...


----------



## jameyscott

Whoo. SMFC

Man, I wish they'd redo the ranking system.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Whoo. SMFC
> Man, I wish they'd redo the ranking system.


Is that the original Howl?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Is that the original Howl?


by "original" do you mean before they changed the artwork? because they changed the artwork on all of the howls.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> by "original" do you mean before they changed the artwork? because they changed the artwork on all of the howls.


Yup. There's some original Howls going about along with the revised one i think.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> by "original" do you mean before they changed the artwork? because they changed the artwork on all of the howls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. There's some original Howls going about along with the revised one i think.
Click to expand...

There isn't, valve changed the artwork on ALL howls. There are no special ones with the old artwork.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Yup. There's some original Howls going about along with the revised one i think.


No there is not. The only Howl you can get is the one with the revised skin as the other one received a DMCA takedown.

Here's the article: https://steamcommunity.com/games/CSGO/announcements/detail/1751086783896069815
Quote:


> For owners of the M4A4 | Howl and Howling Dawn sticker, those items have been replaced by an alternative designed by the CS:GO team. These items will never be produced again, and have been assigned the 'Contraband' rarity.


MLG has Officially announced they are hosting the next Major:

http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/news/major-league-gaming-to-host-counter-strikeglobal-offensive-major-championship-at-nationwide-arena

It will be hosted at Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio!

I may attend this event as a spectator!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I wish I could get over to Columbus to attend... only an hour drive for me.
Also keep forgetting to post this:




Realized after making this that I almost had two Aces two games in a row.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/news/major-league-gaming-to-host-counter-strikeglobal-offensive-major-championship-at-nationwide-arena
> 
> It will be hosted at Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio!
> 
> I may attend this event as a spectator!


Not Competing?









Speaking of big CS events, IEM San Jose in a few hours









If i wasn't in the middle of a school term, That's where i'd be right now. Nothing interesting ever happens this close to Oregon.


----------



## SheepMoose

Anyone know if there's some settings I can adjust for positional audio in CSGO? Using a HyperX CloudII, I've been noticing that some sounds that sound as though they're slightly ahead and to the right will actually be from something that's slightly behind and to the right. Really confusing during clutch scenarios. Same happens for the left side. Any settings I can change to fix this?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I wish I could get over to Columbus to attend... only an hour drive for me.


Only an hour drive? Oh my god, do it!!!!


----------



## ZimsSRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Only an hour drive? Oh my god, do it!!!!


He should be going with my step brother and I. So he's probably going.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> There isn't, valve changed the artwork on ALL howls. There are no special ones with the old artwork.


Damn. They probably still cost more than my entire Steam account as well.


----------



## dmasteR

http://team-dignitas.net/articles/blogs/CSGO/8309/in-depth-look-m4a4-vs-m4a1-s-rate-of-fire-time-to-kill

Pretty interesting read!


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No there is not. The only Howl you can get is the one with the revised skin as the other one received a DMCA takedown.
> 
> Here's the article: https://steamcommunity.com/games/CSGO/announcements/detail/1751086783896069815
> MLG has Officially announced they are hosting the next Major:
> 
> http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/news/major-league-gaming-to-host-counter-strikeglobal-offensive-major-championship-at-nationwide-arena
> 
> It will be hosted at Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio!
> 
> I may attend this event as a spectator!


I have the Sticker on my A1-S
http://steamcommunity.com/id/spaceghost31/inventory/
I never really pay attention to see it these days but eh. i guess i never really worried about having an expensive sticker stuck to a gun lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> I have the Sticker on my A1-S
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/spaceghost31/inventory/
> I never really pay attention to see it these days but eh. i guess i never really worried about having an expensive sticker stuck to a gun lol.


Your inventory is private/friends only.


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Your inventory is private/friends only.


Annnnnd fixed. Lol you may now look


----------



## SheepMoose

That black dog sticker is nice. Haven't seen it used before, actually.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Annnnnd fixed. Lol you may now look


You're a stattrak kind of guy eh?









Feel bad for whoever stuck that sticker on that M4A1 Guardian.....


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're a stattrak kind of guy eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel bad for whoever stuck that sticker on that M4A1 Guardian.....


A bit lol. But i rarely ever get new skins. Like that aug torque was my first aug skin and it was a case drop. But yea, i do like the numbers lol


----------



## lolllll117

Stattrak really isn't worth the money, but that doesn't stop me from making my inventory almost entirely Stattrak.

I only have a few skins and a knife to get before all my kills are tracked









https://steamcommunity.com/id/lolllll117/inventory/


----------



## SheepMoose

Anyone got a field tested AK-47 Redline StatTrak that they'd wanna trade for a Cluj Cobblestone case?


----------



## w35t

This is odd... I buy a skin on opskins, it's in my inventory online and in the client, I launch cs, it's says 1 new item in inventory, I click ok, and it's not there.

I close the game, relaunch, it says 1 new item in inventory, I click ok, it's not there.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Stattrak really isn't worth the money, but that doesn't stop me from making my inventory almost entirely Stattrak.
> 
> I only have a few skins and a knife to get before all my kills are tracked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/lolllll117/inventory/


Best thing about Stattrak was that they couldn't be used in trade up contracts so they were often cheaper than the normal weapons. Then they added them to trade ups and they all went up in price.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> This is odd... I buy a skin on opskins, it's in my inventory online and in the client, I launch cs, it's says 1 new item in inventory, I click ok, and it's not there.
> 
> I close the game, relaunch, it says 1 new item in inventory, I click ok, it's not there.


Been happening to me as well. It was just a silly case, so I didn't bother.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Dunno how many of you are near or in france, but a community I'm an admin for opened up a new server there and I've configured it for classic TDM with a few additions, very similar to how fragshack has things set up.

108.61.122.136:27015

If anyone would like to join to try it out and give me suggestions on what I should change or add, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Dunno how many of you are near or in france, but a community I'm an admin for opened up a new server there and I've configured it for classic TDM with a few additions, very similar to how fragshack has things set up.
> 
> 108.61.122.136:27015
> 
> If anyone would like to join to try it out and give me suggestions on what I should change or add, it would be much appreciated.


Might have to check it out - I am in Eastern Europe


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Stattrak really isn't worth the money, but that doesn't stop me from making my inventory almost entirely Stattrak.
> 
> I only have a few skins and a knife to get before all my kills are tracked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/lolllll117/inventory/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing about Stattrak was that they couldn't be used in trade up contracts so they were often cheaper than the normal weapons. Then they added them to trade ups and they all went up in price.
Click to expand...

yeah if i saw that coming i would have bought a bunch of stattrak negev's when they were all 10 cents. Easy 3x profit


----------



## chemicalfan

Damn, that NaVi-Liquid D2 game was EPIC!!
Watch the Vod if you missed it, true grit!


----------



## tristanbear

Man I wish I had some motivation to play :/


----------



## Fusion Racing

Finally Navi do it. Happy days.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Finally Navi do it. Happy days.


About time NAVI wins a event. It's been a long time since they have.

http://www.hltv.org/news/16469-dh-cluj-drew-25-million-viewers

DH Cluj drew 25 million viewers
Quote:


> Unique views/visitors: 25,090,086


----------



## tristanbear

Na'Vi won something? Blasphemy!


----------



## eBombzor

That Na'Vi win was quite unexpected but well deserved. Guardian once again proving how he is the best awper in the world atm.


----------



## MLJS54

How does Valve's scoring system in MM handle trolls?

For example, I was playing with a 4 person premade in SMFC and was kicked at 15-10 (I was top score at this point) right before we won the match and deranked back to LEM. Is there a way to appeal games like this? I'm thinking of just playing ESEA. Valve MM is still so cancerous despite the game being out for so long.


----------



## omar231

hey i run a esports company that was bought out recently by img wme time warner u might have heard about it turnersports will be broadcasting live csgo league games so i left that project with equity now im on my way to finish what i once dreamed of doing i have very good esea type website ready to deploy ibm gives me 50k of servers for free and i have a anti cheat coded i need a little help since my coder is on vaction and its only with the website its done in scala sbt and play framework also jenkins props to any 1 willing to help us bring this to you the league will be free but a prem structure will be there to play with top tier players aka pros. plz help on whatever way you can this is essentialy a mix of a social network and a place to get postive feedback and growth on a aspect of self regulation like instagram for instance but entirly about ur points game play and tactical work and players can tip each other off once matchs scrims are complete. a postive echo system is what im trying to create thanks.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omar231*
> 
> hey i run a esports company that was bought out recently by img wme time warner u might have heard about it turnersports will be broadcasting live csgo league games so i left that project with equity now im on my way to finish what i once dreamed of doing i have very good esea type website ready to deploy ibm gives me 50k of servers for free and i have a anti cheat coded i need a little help since my coder is on vaction and its only with the website its done in scala sbt and play framework also jenkins props to any 1 willing to help us bring this to you the league will be free but a prem structure will be there to play with top tier players aka pros. plz help on whatever way you can this is essentialy a mix of a social network and a place to get postive feedback and growth on a aspect of self regulation like instagram for instance but entirly about ur points game play and tactical work and players can tip each other off once matchs scrims are complete. a postive echo system is what im trying to create thanks.


.... either my eyes are bad, or, IMHO, you need to put more full stop / periods in your post.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> was kicked at 15-10 (I was top score at this point) right before we won the match and deranked back to LEM


your team was winning or loosing?

anyway best way to deal with trolls is actually not to try soloQ. soloQ can cause mind cancer.


----------



## tristanbear

Please use periods, I can't bother to read it because it gives me a headache.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> was kicked at 15-10 (I was top score at this point) right before we won the match and deranked back to LEM
> 
> 
> 
> your team was winning or loosing?
> 
> anyway best way to deal with trolls is actually not to try soloQ. soloQ can cause mind cancer.
Click to expand...

Too true. I have mind cancer from being matched with people who should not be LE. And almost always the top scorer in the games. Lost over 8 in a row now and deranked. SoloQ is cancer.


----------



## tristanbear

I've never deranked before, but I have never ranked up before either :/


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I've never deranked before, but I have never ranked up before either :/


So you are unranked?


----------



## chemicalfan

So, Cloud9 are -sgares now. Predicted by Thorin (kind of), he'll probably be coach now. People are saying +swag, but there is still a question mark over his bans. Others are saying +Get_righT, scary as a NiP fan, even if it's not till January









Personally, I say +dmaster


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So, Cloud9 are -sgares now. Predicted by Thorin (kind of), he'll probably be coach now. People are saying +swag, but there is still a question mark over his bans. Others are saying +Get_righT, scary as a NiP fan, even if it's not till January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I say +dmaster


INB4 I regret what I did to my five seven a week or so ago. At least they aren't foils. Right now the standard went from 20 cents to 50 cents and the foil went from 80 cents to 5+ dollars.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/16481-faceit-stage-3-finals-viewers-guide

Tomorrow FaceIT Stage 3 Finals starts!

Happy Holidays everyone!









EDIT:

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/11/13110/

Quote:


> Your CS:GO Inventory is about to get a lot more secure.
> On December 9th, Steam will be introducing Trade Holds, a new trade feature that will let you ensure that your hard-earned items are protected. If you are unable to protect your account with a Mobile Authenticator, whenever you accept a trade, Steam will hold on to your items for up to three days to give you time to review the transaction.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So, Cloud9 are -sgares now. Predicted by Thorin (kind of), he'll probably be coach now. People are saying +swag, but there is still a question mark over his bans. Others are saying +Get_righT, scary as a NiP fan, even if it's not till January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I say +dmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INB4 I regret what I did to my five seven a week or so ago. At least they aren't foils. Right now the standard went from 20 cents to 50 cents and the foil went from 80 cents to 5+ dollars.
Click to expand...

why would you do that to a perfectly good fowl play


----------



## chemicalfan

So we're just not talking about the double 16-0 yesterday then?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So we're just not talking about the double 16-0 yesterday then?


LG had literally no practice with their lineup, and they had to play against one of the most skilled teams ATM with cheater/guy_with_near_to_perfect_gamesence (personally I pick second choice here, after seing some of his and happy's VODS, they are both just too good to be cheaters) in charge. I'm really looking forward to flusha's IGLship, I think it possible that it will be gamechanging.

and Liquid is just strange team, I think they are just overhyped a little bit, because I have feeling that the deciding rounds they win are based on grate plays of Hiko/elige/nitro, either one of them gets 3k, or TL loses round. and when some player makes 3k, it's probably is because of someone mistake, and when Liquid faces team, who classy enough to not make enough mistakes, Liquid loses. so Liquid met TSM, TSM made almost 0 mistakes, and result is 16-0.

Liquid = G2 nowdays apparently.


----------



## Kyal

unsure why anyone would still think flusha cheats, the guy is an absolute monster. hoping his individual(hard to tell when they only lost 4rounds between 2 bo1s) performance isnt affected by calling.

also btw to the above post, tsm made plenty of mistakes, but liquid made more. liquid had 10 opening frags vs tsm.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> unsure why anyone would still think flusha cheats, the guy is an absolute monster. hoping his individual(hard to tell when they only lost 4rounds between 2 bo1s) performance isnt affected by calling.
> 
> also btw to the above post, tsm made plenty of mistakes, but liquid made more. liquid had 10 opening frags vs tsm.


Liquid lost a 5vs2. Liquid is embarrassing against Europeans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So we're just not talking about the double 16-0 yesterday then?


It's a embarrassment LOL!


----------



## Kyal

If LG manage to upset envy surely it's one of the biggest upsets in csgo history? Considering the circumstances. Envy definitely not looking like contenders for this title these last 2 days.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> If LG manage to upset envy surely it's one of the biggest upsets in csgo history? Considering the circumstances. Envy definitely not looking like contenders for this title these last 2 days.


Wouldn't say biggest, we know how good the individual players on LG are, and while they're going to be getting used to two different players they are by no means easy to beat. nV haven't been impressive in DH so far, and that game they really made a lot of stupid mistakes which LG easily took advantage of. Some great solo plays too which just locked nV out of rounds. I cant help feeling that not going to IEM hurt nV quite a lot.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Wouldn't say biggest, we know how good the individual players on LG are, and while they're going to be getting used to two different players they are by no means easy to beat. nV haven't been impressive in DH so far, and that game they really made a lot of stupid mistakes which LG easily took advantage of. Some great solo plays too which just locked nV out of rounds. I cant help feeling that not going to IEM hurt nV quite a lot.


On top of that, the France terrorist attack most likely didn't help either. I've heard EnvyUs hasn't had much practice lately, not sure how true this is.

LG is doing fantastic, would be incredible for them to win this event after a roster change!











http://oddshot.tv/shot/dreamhackcs-2015112721369554

What incredible Teamwork...


----------



## MR-e

more nip magic, i was hoping lg would pull through!


----------



## Fusion Racing

NiP are frustrating to watch at the moment, occasionally you see how good they are on an individual level, but as a team they are lacking. I'm not surprised with all the shady stuff behind the scenes with the organisation, maybe once their contracts are up they'll go somewhere else and get a decent coach etc.


----------



## MR-e

Man... If i didn't already have the Benq XL2410T, I'd be all over this!

NCIX - VG248QE $269


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Man... If i didn't already have the Benq XL2410T, I'd be all over this!
> 
> NCIX - VG248QE $269


I would totally buy that monitor if it had FreeSync, as of now though I'm more interested in the AOC G2460PF


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Man... If i didn't already have the Benq XL2410T, I'd be all over this!
> 
> NCIX - VG248QE $269


Thats normal pricing for the VG248QE on amazon. It was 209 earlier this week.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Man... If i didn't already have the Benq XL2410T, I'd be all over this!
> 
> NCIX - VG248QE $269


I have a Benq XL2730Z!! but no AMD card. =./


----------



## lolllll117

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3u96ss/why_does_scream_use_qszd_movement/

" It's super weird, gives my hand cramps, but the way you can counter-move by having Z and S as forwards and backwards has drastically improved my aim. "


----------



## dezahp

Hey any of you guys have AMD and upgraded to Crimson? I upgraded to Crimson today and was hopeful that I would finally be able to go back to my 1024x768 stretched resolution because I wasn't able to use it any longer when I upgraded to Windows 10. I saw a lot of other people were able to finally use their stretched resolutions on Win 10 with the new Crimson drivers. I've tried countless times but my gpu scaling won't ever turn on. It just stays on "Off" no matter how many times I press it, change resolutions/other settings, or do complete uninstall/reinstall with registry removals. It even turns my monitor off and on when I press it to try and turn gpu scaling on but it just stays on off. So frustrated, I feel like banging my head lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3u96ss/why_does_scream_use_qszd_movement/
> 
> " It's super weird, gives my hand cramps, but the way you can counter-move by having Z and S as forwards and backwards has drastically improved my aim. "


"Oh the power of placebo"


----------



## dcloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> NiP are frustrating to watch at the moment, occasionally you see how good they are on an individual level, but as a team they are lacking. I'm not surprised with all the shady stuff behind the scenes with the organisation, maybe once their contracts are up they'll go somewhere else and get a decent coach etc.


Ya, I think they're just playing out their contracts. Once it expires, maybe new org, or roster changes or even disband/ retire for some? The fire just doesn't seem to be there anymore.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Hey any of you guys have AMD and upgraded to Crimson? I upgraded to Crimson today and was hopeful that I would finally be able to go back to my 1024x768 stretched resolution because I wasn't able to use it any longer when I upgraded to Windows 10. I saw a lot of other people were able to finally use their stretched resolutions on Win 10 with the new Crimson drivers. I've tried countless times but my gpu scaling won't ever turn on. It just stays on "Off" no matter how many times I press it, change resolutions/other settings, or do complete uninstall/reinstall with registry removals. It even turns my monitor off and on when I press it to try and turn gpu scaling on but it just stays on off. So frustrated, I feel like banging my head lol


unfortunately for your nice graphics card, with Crimson release AMD dropped support for all non-GCN cards.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Hey any of you guys have AMD and upgraded to Crimson? I upgraded to Crimson today and was hopeful that I would finally be able to go back to my 1024x768 stretched resolution because I wasn't able to use it any longer when I upgraded to Windows 10. I saw a lot of other people were able to finally use their stretched resolutions on Win 10 with the new Crimson drivers. I've tried countless times but my gpu scaling won't ever turn on. It just stays on "Off" no matter how many times I press it, change resolutions/other settings, or do complete uninstall/reinstall with registry removals. It even turns my monitor off and on when I press it to try and turn gpu scaling on but it just stays on off. So frustrated, I feel like banging my head lol


I can't even get 75Hz with GPU Scaling on with Crimson. I honestly went back to 15.11.1 cause Crimson feels really gimped. Maybe 6 months down the road when it's polished I'll use it again.


----------



## BruceB

I've installed Crimson; for me the driver works fine in all respects, it's the Software that's the Problem: all the Settings get reset to Default after each boot, which wouldn't be so bad, but the Default fan Speed is 100% and set to Manual.

Every time I boot I have to Switch it back to automatic







I'm sure the'll fix it soon enough... right guys?


----------



## eBombzor

This LG vs TSM inferno match... unreal.

LG could make history beating nV, NiP, and potentially TSM.

EDIT: FNX IS A GOD


----------



## Wolfsbora

Has anyone played Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege beta? I wanted to know how it compares to CS:GO.


----------



## mrsmiles

its so frustrating being a TSM fan lately.................... good stuff LG


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Has anyone played Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege beta? I wanted to know how it compares to CS:GO.


Not even close. Completely different type of game in just about every regard. I'm sure i'm bias, but Rainbow Six Siege was not only bad in terms of gameplay, but also boring because of it.

LG beats TSM! LG vs Fnatic next!


----------



## eBombzor

I CANNOT believe what I just witnessed.

LG beat nV, NiP, and TSM and are on their way to the GF against Fnatic...

This team is unreal. They've got to be a top 5 team now...


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thats normal pricing for the VG248QE on amazon. It was 209 earlier this week.


You guys have great prices in the states. As Canadians, this is regular $370 monitor @[email protected]

Side note, watching LG play these last 2 days have been amazing. Watching their coordinated site holds working off each other really gets you pumped. Their T side play needs more time as a team to get down the strats and positioning. Ran down the clock on Inferno and forcing plays due to time constraints really ate up a few rounds for them.

Can't wait to see how they perform in the coming months!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> You guys have great prices in the states. As Canadians, this is regular $370 monitor @[email protected]
> 
> Side note, watching LG play these last 2 days have been amazing. Watching their coordinated site holds working off each other really gets you pumped. Their T side play needs more time as a team to get down the strats and positioning. Ran down the clock on Inferno and forcing plays due to time constraints really ate up a few rounds for them.
> 
> Can't wait to see how they perform in the coming months!


Just noticed its 209 right now in the states haha.

http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-1920x1080-DisplayPort-Ergonomic-Back-lit/dp/B00B2HH7G0/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448742846&sr=1-1&keywords=VG248QE

LG is looking incredible this event. Considering this team was essentially formed days prior of this event, it's pretty incredible.

Also, not sure how the pricing is in Canada, but the LG 24GM77 might be a better option depending on the price of the XL2430T/VG248QE. Wouldn't buy a VG248QE though for anything more than $230 USD.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just noticed its 209 right now in the states haha.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-1920x1080-DisplayPort-Ergonomic-Back-lit/dp/B00B2HH7G0/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448742846&sr=1-1&keywords=VG248QE
> 
> LG is looking incredible this event. Considering this team was essentially formed days prior of this event, it's pretty incredible.
> 
> Also, not sure how the pricing is in Canada, but the LG 24GM77 might be a better option depending on the price of the XL2430T/VG248QE. Wouldn't buy a VG248QE though for anything more than $230 USD.


$333 in the UK, so even without VAT it's still more by like $60 than on the US site.

With regards to LG, a good point that was brought up is that they're incredibly hard to anti strat and predict with the two new players. They've also had some great individual performances on different maps which has made them look like a top team. Cant help feeling the choke came in from TSM again, while I was watching Overpass they started doing some really stupid things.


----------



## w35t

LG TAKES TRAIN FROM FNATIC! WOW!


----------



## dmasteR

Fnatic takes Cobble, neither team won their pick.

Inferno up next! Absolutely incredible performance regardless of who wins this tournament from LG. A team that was essentially formed DAYS before the event.


----------



## eBombzor

A sad end to their miracle run. GG to Fnatic they played very well this tournament, especially Olof.


----------



## dmasteR

Congrats to Fnatic, absolutely phenomenal BO3. LG was incredible!


----------



## ronnin426850

Why do people kick me when I'm first?!









I have highest score, and I died last, and I get kicked? WTH?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Why do people kick me when I'm first?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have highest score, and I died last, and I get kicked? WTH?


Could be many things...

They could simply be in a 4 man queue and are trolling.

Are you baiting your teammates?
Are you listening to the strats?
Are you calling the enemies position?

The list goes on as to what you could be kicked for....

In first place because of score =/= most useful player.


----------



## Paradigm84

What dmasteR said, you could be one of those toxic players that will do nothing until he's the guy left, then get 2 or 3 kills and die, giving him a decent score at the end of the game, but not due to helping the team out.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Could be many things...
> 
> They could simply be in a 4 man queue and are trolling.
> 
> Are you baiting your teammates?
> Are you listening to the strats?
> Are you calling the enemies position?
> 
> The list goes on as to what you could be kicked for....
> 
> In first place because of score =/= most useful player.


What does baiting mean?
I have voice chat disabled due to too many Russians who've slept with my mother.
I call out positions constantly via team chat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What dmasteR said, you could be one of those toxic players that will do nothing until he's the guy left, then get 2 or 3 kills and die, giving him a decent score at the end of the game, but not due to helping the team out.


Nah, man, quite the opposite, I'm active all the time, have a lot of assists too.

The thing is that, say, 21st round, we're 10/10, my teammates die, I'm left alone vs 3 or 4, I kill 2, the last ones kill me, and I get votekicked immediately... I don't get it, they are all dead, obviously they are not better than me, why kick?!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What does baiting mean?
> I have voice chat disabled due to too many Russians who've slept with my mother.
> I call out positions constantly via team chat.
> 
> Nah, man, quite the opposite, I'm active all the time, have a lot of assists too.
> 
> The thing is that, say, 21st round, we're 10/10, my teammates die, I'm left alone vs 3 or 4, I kill 2, the last ones kill me, and I get votekicked immediately... I don't get it, they are all dead, obviously they are not better than me, why kick?!


Baiting is when you deliberately draw a teammate into a bad situation just so it benefits you.

For example, suppose we're in this situation on B site on Dust 2 (excuse the terrible drawing):



We have two players CT side in green, me (A) and you (B) defending against two T players in red, both of whom are coming from tunnels.

As person A, I'm not in a great position, they could easily 1-shot me if I peek over the box, or they could nade/ molly me out.

So what I decide to do is tell you to push tunnels whilst I hold site. You end up walking through the doors expecting the site to be clear, only to find two enemies at the entrance of tunnels waiting to mow you down. You distracting them has given me enough of a window to peek and kill them both, even though you will probably die.

I just baited you because my lack of accurate information put you in a bad situation for my own benefit.

Also, regarding the kicking, it's not uncommon to be kicked after losing a clutch if you're solo-queuing, people get super salty.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Baiting is when you deliberately draw a teammate into a bad situation just so it benefits you.
> 
> For example, suppose we're in this situation on B site on Dust 2 (excuse the terrible drawing):
> 
> 
> 
> We have two players CT side in green, me (A) and you (B) defending against two T players in red, both of whom are coming from tunnels.
> 
> As person A, I'm not in a great position, they could easily 1-shot me if I peek over the box, or they could nade/ molly me out.
> 
> So what I decide to do is tell you to push tunnels whilst I hold site. You end up walking through the doors expecting the site to be clear, only to find two enemies at the entrance of tunnels waiting to mow you down. You distracting them has given me enough of a window to peek and kill them both, even though you will probably die.
> 
> I just baited you because my lack of accurate information put you in a bad situation for my own benefit.
> 
> Also, regarding the kicking, it's not uncommon to be kicked after losing a clutch if you're solo-queuing, people get super salty.


Oh, I see, but I'm MGE, I don't think I'm on the level to pull such low punches







In most games on my level people don't really concern themselves with what their teammates do, unless it's to say "lol silver noob u so bad"








And, to vote kick.


----------



## Swag

I've seen more baiting in the lower ranks than in the higher ranks. Generally, I think people who "bait" are players who aren't good at cooperating with their team. Only time when baiting is really appropriate is when the team deliberately baits someone. For example, we think an awp and possibly more are watching long in dust2, we'll generally send out a single player to jump a bit and draft a shot. If we find out some good positions and info, we can take the site that much easier.

Other times we've baited purposely is when we have a teammate who's low HP and a high HP player trying to flank from the back. I'll purposely bait myself so my teammate can kill the enemy easier.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I have voice chat disabled
> ...
> The thing is that, say, 21st round, we're 10/10, my teammates die, I'm left alone vs 3 or 4, I kill 2, the last ones kill me, and I get votekicked immediately... I don't get it, they are all dead, obviously they are not better than me, why kick?!


most probably they called out rotaton or something early in the round via voice chat, and while you were standing on the other site, they were rushed and killed in action.

btw when you are in 1vx situation, 80% of the time, it's irrelevant how many kills you will get, unless you win the round. basically it's only matters if you are T and you getting kills that forces CTs to buy famases next round.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone else run the http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=500334237 before?

Settings I used for this are:

1080p (In-game settings from top to bottom) High, High, High, Very High, Enabled, 4X MSAA, 2X AF, Disabled, Disabled, Disabled


444.64fps

1280x960 (In-game settings from top to bottom) High, High, High, Very High, Enabled, 4X MSAA, 2X AF, Disabled, Disabled, Disabled



522.04fps

Might test a older build of CS:GO and a few more runs to see how large of a difference there is between runs.


----------



## Wolfsbora

We are interested to know if you'd like to see an official Overclock.net game server dedicated to Counter Strike Global Offensive. Please let us know by making a selection in the above poll. The options are not limited to what you see listed. The poll is simply to gauge interest. Poll expires 12/7









A big thanks to @dmasteR for allowing us the use of his thread! Also, thank you to @Paradigm84 & @el gappo for the suggestions!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> We are interested to know if you'd like to see an official Overclock.net game server dedicated to Counter Strike Global Offensive. Please let us know by making a selection in the above poll. The options are not limited to what you see listed. The poll is simply to gauge interest. Poll expires 12/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to @dmasteR for allowing us the use of his thread! Also, thank you to @Paradigm84 & @el gappo for the suggestions!


Get outta my thread.


----------



## tristanbear

I think a competitive server with the knife plugin would be cool.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I think a competitive server with the knife plugin would be cool.


Knife plugin is forbidden on Valve CS:GO servers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> We are interested to know if you'd like to see an official Overclock.net game server dedicated to Counter Strike Global Offensive. Please let us know by making a selection in the above poll. The options are not limited to what you see listed. The poll is simply to gauge interest. Poll expires 12/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to @dmasteR for allowing us the use of his thread! Also, thank you to @Paradigm84 & @el gappo for the suggestions!


Hey!

Would you mind adding a Surf/Mini-Games option? We've tried doing a regular competitive server in the past and it's never worked out. The CS:GO community doesn't have too many popular options for mini-games/surf. I see this as a better option for those who wanna fool around as those who are looking for a competitive game are looking at MatchMaking/ESEA/CEVO/FaceIT instead.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Im going to have an extra CS:GO Steam key...since everyone here has it, does anyone here know anyone that needs a key? Its part of the giveaway for buying my 5930k and I already own the game.


----------



## MunneY

Alright... I've just started getting into this...

I need some advice on some good "cheap" skins for most of the main weapons... don't wanna spend a fortune


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright... I've just started getting into this...
> 
> I need some advice on some good "cheap" skins for most of the main weapons... don't wanna spend a fortune


Someone has the CS:GO skin bug.









Take a look at http://csgostash.com/


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Not sure if it is a bug, or just making sure you have a skin for each gun that you use. I sold all my case drops (the $1+ ones are great) to pick up a bunch of 3cent skins


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Im going to have an extra CS:GO Steam key...since everyone here has it, does anyone here know anyone that needs a key? Its part of the giveaway for buying my 5930k and I already own the game.


Yes! Do you mean to sell it or give it away? One colleague of mine really wants the game, and it could make her day


----------



## lolllll117

Minigames, KZ climb, or Surf would all be cool to see on an OCN server


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright... I've just started getting into this...
> 
> I need some advice on some good "cheap" skins for most of the main weapons... don't wanna spend a fortune


Not sure what your budget is, but if you want just the weapons you'll use the most (or should be using the most), then I'd suggest these skins:


AK-47 Blue Laminate FN - *$3*
M4A4 Evil Daimyo FN *$1.75* OR M4A1-S Nitro FN *$4.20*
AWP Sun in Leo FN *$6.35*
Glock Candy Apple FN *$0.50*
P2000 Handgun FN *$1.60* OR USP-S Guardian FN *$0.64*
Tec-9 Red Quartz FN *$0.50* OR CZ75-Auto Pole Position FN *$0.50*
Five-SeveN Urban Hazard FN *$0.50* OR CZ75-Auto Pole Position FN *$0.50*
Which totals up to $16.65 if you went for the more expensive options I listed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Someone has the CS:GO skin bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at http://csgostash.com/


INB4 he has a bigger inventory than yours.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> We are interested to know if you'd like to see an official Overclock.net game server dedicated to Counter Strike Global Offensive. Please let us know by making a selection in the above poll. The options are not limited to what you see listed. The poll is simply to gauge interest. Poll expires 12/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to @dmasteR for allowing us the use of his thread! Also, thank you to @Paradigm84 & @el gappo for the suggestions!


I'm just a casual player, but I really hope playing in overclock.net server can give me calm, reasonable yet fun team mates. I'm tired with all the cursing & screaming (although not directed toward me, but still.. sigh).


----------



## MunneY

Thanks for the input guys... I just dumped all my cases and grabbed a Damascus steel SG 553
http://csgostash.com/video/skins/s139.webm


----------



## Wezzor

Shouldn't there be a new operation released soon?


----------



## semencmoz

it's Valve. until it released, you can't know for sure whats up their minds.
rumor has it, that new operation, including redesigned de_nuke will be released on december 2nd, when de_nuke will celebrate it's 10th birthday.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Whoa, this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Get outta my thread.










but it's so nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I think a competitive server with the knife plugin would be cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Knife plugin is forbidden on Valve CS:GO servers.
> Hey!
> 
> Would you mind adding a Surf/Mini-Games option? We've tried doing a regular competitive server in the past and it's never worked out. The CS:GO community doesn't have too many popular options for mini-games/surf. I see this as a better option for those who wanna fool around as those who are looking for a competitive game are looking at MatchMaking/ESEA/CEVO/FaceIT instead.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Minigames, KZ climb, or Surf would all be cool to see on an OCN server


These are some great suggestions! Every suggestion, concern, and banana bread recipe (sorry, it's too early in the morning for me







) will be considered. Don't forget to vote if you haven't already!! The more participation, the more likely we can make this happen!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> I'm just a casual player, but I really hope playing in overclock.net server can give me calm, reasonable yet fun team mates. I'm tired with all the cursing & screaming (although not directed toward me, but still.. sigh).


Very valid concern. We will expect the same level of respect and courtesy of our members on the game servers as we do here, while still having fun.









Vote!


----------



## chemicalfan

I voted for a DM server, as it's way easier to get a game going with a few people (if you don't have 10 people, comp will be crap, not to mention unbalanced GEs vs silvers). Casual might be nice as a change, as the games are short and there's no cooldown if you quit (not sure if that applies to community comp servers anyway?)

I'm not big on surfing/KZ maps, in fact I hate them. Arena (I think that's the name? the 1v1 maps with progression) might be cool, as might the occasional Arms Race


----------



## tristanbear

But there's DM servers everywhere! I think anything BUT DM would be nice.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Today i came accross a guy who was wall hacking and aim hacking, omg it was so annoying.
From start all his kills were one shot kill. We knew he was hacking, it got confirmed when he was looking some where else and enemy was behind a box where his head could be seen, so his camera was fluctuating between his actual aim and head of the enemy behind the box.
How do such hacks even exist :| we all reported and kicked him. It was casual mode on dubai server anyways.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Today i came accross a guy who was wall hacking and aim hacking, omg it was so annoying.
> From start all his kills were one shot kill. We knew he was hacking, it got confirmed when he was looking some where else and enemy was behind a box where his head could be seen, so his camera was fluctuating between his actual aim and head of the enemy behind the box.
> How do such hacks even exist :| we all reported and kicked him. It was casual mode on dubai server anyways.


Why do you play casual? Play competitive, much less hackers







A lot of toxic players though.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Why do you play casual? Play competitive, much less hackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of toxic players though.


about every other game I get teamed up with smurfs trying to throw the game... Sucks


----------



## dmasteR

http://pro.eslgaming.com/csgo/proleague/news/presenting-the-groups-and-format-for-the-esl-esea-pro-league-season-2-finals/
Quote:


> Presenting the groups and format for the ESL ESEA Pro League Season 2 finals


Can't wait!

LG is the only team that plays in North American that will make it out of groups at ESEA/ESL Pro League, haha.

Fragbite Masters Season 5 Finals is this weekend as well!


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://pro.eslgaming.com/csgo/proleague/news/presenting-the-groups-and-format-for-the-esl-esea-pro-league-season-2-finals/
> Can't wait!
> 
> Fragbite Masters Season 5 Finals is this weekend as well!


Can't get the website to load for some reason, I'll try again later.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Why do you play casual? Play competitive, much less hackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of toxic players though.


Actually i used to play cs 1.6 a lot 6 years back. But just 2 months back i started cs go. So my aim with rifles, pistol and awp has increased really good. Im just practicing to be good enough(still need to learn how to throw smokes in particular area) till i start my competitive games. I dont want to just start of and get a lower ranking









Same thing had happened when i started learning dota 2, i got around 3k 2 years back because it was learning id. Then created smurf for 4.2+.
I actually play dota 2 more cause my friends always want to dota. And when ever im alone i play cs go. Quick games in cs go is fun.

My one friend is dmg ranking, he says the higher you go on ranking the more hackers and smurfs youll get :| valve should really come up with good protection on cs go like dota 2.


----------



## pez

I created my smurf account solely to not derank my main account while learning my weak maps like Inferno, Cobble, and Overpass. I've been doing pretty well the past few nights and think I'm pretty close to LE again. I'm feeling a lot more confident in my game sense, and I'm learning to be more consistent in my aiming


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Why do you play casual? Play competitive, much less hackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of toxic players though.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i used to play cs 1.6 a lot 6 years back. But just 2 months back i started cs go. So my aim with rifles, pistol and awp has increased really good. Im just practicing to be good enough(still need to learn how to throw smokes in particular area) till i start my competitive games. I dont want to just start of and get a lower ranking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing had happened when i started learning dota 2, i got around 3k 2 years back because it was learning id. Then created smurf for 4.2+.
> I actually play dota 2 more cause my friends always want to dota. And when ever im alone i play cs go. Quick games in cs go is fun.
> 
> My one friend is dmg ranking, he says the higher you go on ranking the more hackers and smurfs youll get :| valve should really come up with good protection on cs go like dota 2.
Click to expand...

With match making there are cheaters and smurfs everywhere. I'm not too worried about smurfing though, it's not that big of a deal. When you hopped on a pub server you didn't worry about someones rank, you just played against them and if they were better than you then that's all it ever was. But there are so many people who just keep cheating on low digit or new accounts, and they just keep doing it over and over just to piss people off. Some accounts are so obvious that it hurts and you want to just have them get VAC'd immediately, but it never works that way. The introduction of forcing people to be at least level 3 hasn't done crap to help with the situation, hell I was able to grind out my levels in a matter of days. Servers with active moderators on duty will always be the best solution, but with many titles not allowing people to even have power over their servers it leads to a horrible game experience with games full of cheaters. Match making as a whole is just a big hot mess and your best choice is to play on community competitive servers with active staff.


----------



## jon666

I usually don't play unless a tournement is happening. That seems to draw most of the trolls/smurfs/whatever the heck away from MM. Day of Defeat still seems more fun most of the time. Nothing like jumping on your favourte server for a few hours.


----------



## Nammi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> With match making there are cheaters and smurfs everywhere. I'm not too worried about smurfing though, it's not that big of a deal. When you hopped on a pub server you didn't worry about someones rank, you just played against them and if they were better than you then that's all it ever was. But there are so many people who just keep cheating on low digit or new accounts, and they just keep doing it over and over just to piss people off. Some accounts are so obvious that it hurts and you want to just have them get VAC'd immediately, but it never works that way. The introduction of forcing people to be at least level 3 hasn't done crap to help with the situation, hell I was able to grind out my levels in a matter of days. Servers with active moderators on duty will always be the best solution, but with many titles not allowing people to even have power over their servers it leads to a horrible game experience with games full of cheaters. Match making as a whole is just a big hot mess and your best choice is to play on community competitive servers with active staff.


Not sure if I'm just oblivious to noticing cheaters... Or I've somehow dodged most of them, very rarely have I come across someone obviously cheating. And I only play MM.

Anyway the other day me and 2 friends queue up (2x supreme and a MG2), had a little surprise.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nammi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> With match making there are cheaters and smurfs everywhere. I'm not too worried about smurfing though, it's not that big of a deal. When you hopped on a pub server you didn't worry about someones rank, you just played against them and if they were better than you then that's all it ever was. But there are so many people who just keep cheating on low digit or new accounts, and they just keep doing it over and over just to piss people off. Some accounts are so obvious that it hurts and you want to just have them get VAC'd immediately, but it never works that way. The introduction of forcing people to be at least level 3 hasn't done crap to help with the situation, hell I was able to grind out my levels in a matter of days. Servers with active moderators on duty will always be the best solution, but with many titles not allowing people to even have power over their servers it leads to a horrible game experience with games full of cheaters. Match making as a whole is just a big hot mess and your best choice is to play on community competitive servers with active staff.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm just oblivious to noticing cheaters... Or I've somehow dodged most of them, very rarely have I come across someone obviously cheating. And I only play MM.
> 
> Anyway the other day me and 2 friends queue up (2x supreme and a MG2), had a little surprise.
Click to expand...

Is that your main account? If so then you haven't played enough match making yet to have been paired up against those players.


----------



## Nammi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Is that your main account? If so then you haven't played enough match making yet to have been paired up against those players.


No not my main, I think I got around 600h total playtime. Which I guess isn't all that much. =p


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nammi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Is that your main account? If so then you haven't played enough match making yet to have been paired up against those players.
> 
> 
> 
> No not my main, I think I got around 600h total playtime. Which I guess isn't all that much. =p
Click to expand...




There are people that have played way more than me. But if you give it time you'll see it, maybe it's more rampant in NA compared to other regions.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Lol i got around 3300hours in Dota 2
And just 83 hours in cs go.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm just about to tick over 300 hours - hoping to add to that on Saturday when I've got the flat to myself!

Is there a tool that shows how much time you've spent in each game mode? I'd be really interested to see my split (DM mostly, I'd expect!)


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm just about to tick over 300 hours - hoping to add to that on Saturday when I've got the flat to myself!
> 
> Is there a tool that shows how much time you've spent in each game mode? I'd be really interested to see my split (DM mostly, I'd expect!)


http://csgo-stats.com/ - Not sure if it sorts your hours by game mode or not, but it shows your hours actually in-game playing, not idle at the main menu I believe.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> There are people that have played way more than me. But if you give it time you'll see it, maybe it's more rampant in NA compared to other regions.


I think you are right about that. I haven't noticed any cheaters in Supreme/Global for my at least last 20 games, and I play in EU.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> I think you are right about that. I haven't noticed any cheaters in Supreme/Global for my at least last 20 games, and I play in EU.


then you're lucky


----------



## ronnin426850

Hardly any cheaters in MGE in EU.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Over here in South East Asia (and more recently, Dubai/Middle East) I've seen very few cheaters in my GE games. Suspect players are aplenty (few hours and what not), but could be smurfs (yes, even at that level).


----------



## pez

Not many at the DMG level in NA MM. I normally play around 4-9 EST, though. It seems I avoid all of the griefing, trolls, and throwers this way. At least that has been the case for me for a while.

How does everyone else's stats look? I'm kinda surprised mine are as 'good' as they are. I expected much worse lol. If any of you want to play, feel free to add me. I'm somewhere in the realm of DMG/LE level of play







.

http://csgo-stats.com/greenlantern556/


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not many at the DMG level in NA MM. I normally play around 4-9 EST, though. It seems I avoid all of the griefing, trolls, and throwers this way. At least that has been the case for me for a while.
> 
> How does everyone else's stats look? I'm kinda surprised mine are as 'good' as they are. I expected much worse lol. If any of you want to play, feel free to add me. I'm somewhere in the realm of DMG/LE level of play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://csgo-stats.com/greenlantern556/


I got better accuracy but worse k/d


----------



## IXcrispyXI

ok so I have tried out the new crimson driver and now i can't get csgo to work it stays black, but if i alt tab and go back into it I can see the main screen but it just flickers and i can't move the ingame cursor







other games work fine though


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> ok so I have tried out the new crimson driver and now i can't get csgo to work it stays black, but if i alt tab and go back into it I can see the main screen but it just flickers and i can't move the ingame cursor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other games work fine though


I'm with the new driver and all seems to be fine. It's quite a bugged driver though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I got better accuracy but worse k/d


KDR isn't anything if you're inaccurate







. It looks like the site calculates that from every mode. So gungame, surf, DM, casual and comp for me. Comp is 95% of what I play, but it's going to include my KDR from DMs which I do well at, and comp matches where the other team is throwing. Or the rare case I get a 3:1 KDR when I'm doing really well against a queue of MGEs and one LE. I didn't think the move from MGE to DMG was that significant, but I'm assuming they were carried up to MGE from that LE.


----------



## ronnin426850

I only play casual and competitive, never actually tried the other ones


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon666*
> 
> I usually don't play unless a tournement is happening. That seems to draw most of the trolls/smurfs/whatever the heck away from MM. Day of Defeat still seems more fun most of the time. *Nothing like jumping on your favourte server for a few hours.*


You can still jump into servers in CS:GO. There's tons of community servers


----------



## pez

Yeah, I've got just about 1300 hours in CS:S and a good majority comes from glass maps server, surf, and gungame. I don't think I really ever playing normal CS in source, honestly.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hardly any cheaters in MGE in EU.


I have to agree


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are people that have played way more than me. But if you give it time you'll see it, maybe it's more rampant in NA compared to other regions.


Yet you're still bad.

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## emsj86

Really think a surf or death match would work best as the skill gap is so big between people. That and to keep it a consistent 10 man will be hard. Death match will allow for even three guys to mess around than as more join you can always que for mm or pug


----------



## ronnin426850

There should be more severe cooldowns for kicking than for being kicked. Way too many trolls.


----------



## HPE1000

Thoughts on a doppler bayo? I'm thinking phase 2. I have a stained karambit right now and I think I am liking the bayo more and more since it is also slimmer like the karambit. The m9 is a bit too big like the huntsman.


----------



## dmasteR

DE_NUKE IS INCOMING BOYS.


----------



## MR-e

New patch tmr then? @[email protected]!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> DE_NUKE IS INCOMING BOYS.


yup, just saw some reddit posts confirming that a nuke remake will be coming out very soon. Maybe even in an update patch tonight


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thoughts on a doppler bayo? I'm thinking phase 2. I have a stained karambit right now and I think I am liking the bayo more and more since it is also slimmer like the karambit. The m9 is a bit too big like the huntsman.


I've had a Phase 2 Bayo, it can be a great looking knife for sure, just make sure you get a decent float and check the spine of the knife before buying.

The M9 actually looks great in Phase 2, the large blade makes the pattern really stand out. Only issue I found out is that even with a relatively low float, there are still usually scratches on the 'teeth' on the back of the blade. Not ideal if you're looking for a pristine knife.

Oh, and it should go without saying, do not buy it off the Steam Market.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've had a Phase 2 Bayo, it can be a great looking knife for sure, just make sure you get a decent float and check the spine of the knife before buying.
> 
> The M9 actually looks great in Phase 2, the large blade makes the pattern really stand out. Only issue I found out is that even with a relatively low float, there are still usually scratches on the 'teeth' on the back of the blade. Not ideal if you're looking for a pristine knife.
> 
> Oh, and it should go without saying, do not buy it off the Steam Market.


Yeah opskins added a float checker on their inventory recently so it will make it easier to find a lower float one. I just went into a surf server and there was a phase 1 bayo and phase 2 m9 and I decided I like the bayo more. First step is selling my karambit now.









Play side for the bayo is on the back right?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah opskins added a float checker on their inventory recently so it will make it easier to find a lower float one. I just went into a surf server and there was a phase 1 bayo and phase 2 m9 and I decided I like the bayo more. First step is selling my karambit now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play side for the bayo is on the back right?


Play side is the name for the side that you see whilst playing, not the side shown first in the inspect window. But I get what you mean, in the inspect window, it first shows you the back side, then the play side.

And you shouldn't have any trouble trading it for keys on Reddit or csgolounge (highly recommend the former), many people like it as it's one of the cheaper karambits with an actual pattern on it. Not sure if you'll be able to 1:1 your karambit for the bayonet though, not sure what condition yours is in.

I'm personally happier with my Rust Coat karambit than I was with any of the more expensive knives I had. I don't have to worry about scratches or the resale value with this knife.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Play side is the name for the side that you see whilst playing, not the side shown first in the inspect window. But I get what you mean, in the inspect window, it first shows you the back side, then the play side.
> 
> And you shouldn't have any trouble trading it for keys on Reddit or csgolounge (highly recommend the former), many people like it as it's one of the cheaper karambits with an actual pattern on it. Not sure if you'll be able to 1:1 your karambit for the bayonet though, not sure what condition yours is in.


I know :> I meant play side is on the back of the knife when inspecting. Since it is on the front for the karambit.

I really don't feel like doing the whole trading thing especially since I would have to buy keys to do so. My karambit is min wear. The price difference between my knife and the doppler bayo on opskins is 80 dollars so it would be a pain. I haven't ever traded, too much work









HPE lazy. He doesnt want to argue with some 12yo over 2 dollars.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know :> I meant play side is on the back of the knife when inspecting. Since it is on the front for the karambit.
> 
> I really don't feel like doing the whole trading thing especially since I would have to buy keys to do so. My karambit is min wear. The price difference between my knife and the doppler bayo on opskins is 80 dollars so it would be a pain. I haven't ever traded, too much work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HPE lazy. He doesnt want to argue with some 12yo over 2 dollars.


Yeah, it's about a 25 key difference on Reddit. But if you're willing to eat the 13% loss from Steam tax then you shouldn't have any issues selling it on the marketplace.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> ok so I have tried out the new crimson driver and now i can't get csgo to work it stays black, but if i alt tab and go back into it I can see the main screen but it just flickers and i can't move the ingame cursor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other games work fine though


i could of just edited this post but i found the fix for my issue. I had to go into global settings on crimson and turn off surface format optimization so hopefully if anyone else has this issue they will see this post


----------



## dmasteR

No operation in upcoming update.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Now i'm really confused. Is there a new Nuke? is there not a new Nuke?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> No operation in upcoming update.


that's weird. I thaught that nuke will be released as part of operation mappol at first and after operation ends, they will release it to active duty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Now i'm really confused. Is there a new Nuke? is there not a new Nuke?


since update has already been spotted two days ago, I assume that they originally intended to release nuke/new operation yesterday/two days ago, but changed their minds last minute due to spotted bugs or minor changes they decided to include to update.

also shroud said that Nuke was coming. I imagine that devs finally decided to process some closed playtests with pros before release?

btw

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3v8i4s/newke_might_not_be_coming_out_soon/cxldzkn
 that they working on 2 updates right now, and it's not that often to see that valve saying anything about upcoming changes.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> that's weird. I thaught that nuke will be released as part of operation mappol at first and after operation ends, they will release it to active duty.
> since update has already been spotted two days ago, I assume that they originally intended to release nuke/new operation yesterday/two days ago, but changed their minds last minute due to spotted bugs or minor changes they decided to include to update.
> 
> also shroud said that Nuke was coming. I imagine that devs finally decided to process some closed playtests with pros before release?
> 
> btw
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3v8i4s/newke_might_not_be_coming_out_soon/cxldzkn
> that they working on 2 updates right now, and it's not that often to see that valve saying anything about upcoming changes.


That actually wasn't a update. That was a rollback that got uploaded.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> DE_NUKE IS INCOMING BOYS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Don't be toying like that









Anyway, if Nuke is incoming, which map is out......?
PLEASE don't be mirage, my MM rank is going in the toilet if that happens


----------



## ronnin426850

Mirage


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cheaters have decreased, period.
But it's safe to say there's quite a few cheaters.
When you've played against pro teams (and have people you play with in the top 50 ESL teams in the world, and those that have played alongside and vs current CSGO pros), then it's easy to see who is actually cheating vs who is a generally good player.

EDIT:
I would be surprised if they took out Mirage - as that's one of the main maps for a lot of pro teams.
I presume it's either going to be cbble or train - two of the least played maps in the current rotation IMO

Also - Nuke sucks generally, absolutely hate that map - so flawed and super CT sided.
I would like it personally fixed (which is why it got removed from the amp pool), but then again, no re-added, unless they' made some drastic changes to it, to make it a more balanced map.


----------



## chemicalfan

Cobble not played? Are you serious?
If anything, Overpass feels like the least played map now. That, or Train. There should be easy stats available somewhere, I know 3kliksphilip has produced them on YT before


----------



## ronnin426850

Cobble and Train seem equally played to me, with Overpass being a bit under them. I won't miss any of those anyway. Out if the 3 I like Train the most.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Don't be toying like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, if Nuke is incoming, which map is out......?
> PLEASE don't be mirage, my MM rank is going in the toilet if that happens


Inferno pls.


----------



## tristanbear

I actually really like Inferno, maybe it could be taken out and redone as well?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Inferno pls.


Screw that, Dust2 pls!!!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Screw that, Dust2 pls!!!


It could be for the better to remove Dust2


----------



## tristanbear

One can dream.


----------



## soulwrath

Anyone want to play some competitive matches tonight? I am a scrub DMG


----------



## tristanbear

Sure, I'll be up for one or two tonight.

www.steamcommunity.com/id/tristanreesebear2

Currently MGE if you really care.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Couldn't they add Nuke back in and not take any out? Might make some BO5's more interesting to choose/ban


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Couldn't they add Nuke back in and not take any out? Might make some BO5's more interesting to choose/ban


True, but don't they have a limit to their map pool? I'm pretty sure that's the whole reason for removing a map to replace nuke with in the first place.
You guys who actually know how these tournaments run can correct me. (Yes, i'm looking at you dmaster.)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Oh I have no idea if there is a set limit either set by Valve or tournament hosts. That's why I was asking if they could re-add it but not take any out.

I've always enjoyed Nuke. But I cannot stand playing Mirage with friends right now. I'm now MG2 and I haven't learned any smokes or executes on Mirage and neither do my friends, yet they insist on playing it. It usually ends up 16-8 or worse every time... except for when we played against people who shouldn't have been above Nova 3... I think we won 16-2 lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Oh I have no idea if there is a set limit either set by Valve or tournament hosts. That's why I was asking if they could re-add it but not take any out.
> 
> I've always enjoyed Nuke. But I cannot stand playing Mirage with friends right now. I'm now MG2 and I haven't learned any smokes or executes on Mirage and neither do my friends, yet they insist on playing it. It usually ends up 16-8 or worse every time... except for when we played against people who shouldn't have been above Nova 3... I think we won 16-2 lol.


There's no set limit on the map pool. The reason they've been removing one map and adding in another is because they've been remaking some of the maps.

Once they bring back Nuke, they're most likely going to remove another map. Inferno from my understanding is the next map to be removed.

Valve has shown bits of Nuke already in their previous patch notes like this one for example:



When Hidden Path Entertainment was the original developer of CS:GO, they just altered the maps from CS:Source slightly. I'm assuming Valve would like to modernize all the maps in CS:GO while also fixing all the wallbang inconsistency the maps have.

EDIT: As far as I can remember, I've yet to see any wallbang inconsistency on the new Train. I assume they want the same for all the their maps which is a issue at the moment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672438787784515584
Pita is coming to America most likely as a coach, this can only strengthen the C9 Get_right rumor.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> DE_NUKE IS INCOMING BOYS.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I actually really like Inferno, maybe it could be taken out and redone as well?


I like Inferno too, I want it removed so it can be improved. Banana needs to be wider, the truck next to pit on A needs to be moved forward, apartments needs to have wider halls etc.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I like Inferno too, I want it removed so it can be improved. Banana needs to be wider, the truck next to pit on A needs to be moved forward, apartments needs to have wider halls etc.


Car on Banana needs to be placed, and they need to fix/remove the fountain as well at B. There's so much on Inferno that needs to be redone.

http://www.hltv.org/news/16535-tsm-lose-csgo-team

TSM loses their CS:GO team. New organization will be announced tomorrow.


----------



## chemicalfan

Dang, big news on TSM! Their loss it's got to be said, that 5-man squad is pretty hot property. Wonder who'll take them on? Be a shame if they broke apart...

I got a shoutout on the Starladdar nV/Titan Cache game! Highlight of my day! (pretty sad it's come to that, lol)


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Dang, big news on TSM! Their loss it's got to be said, that 5-man squad is pretty hot property. Wonder who'll take them on? Be a shame if they broke apart...
> 
> I got a shoutout on the Starladdar nV/Titan Cache game! Highlight of my day! (pretty sad it's come to that, lol)


Congrats, and don't feel bad It's kind of like being noticed on live TV with the amount of people that watch!


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.e-league.com/news/2015/12/1/turner-and-wme-img-form-strategic-partnership
Quote:


> Newly Formed League to Offer Innovative Live Event Experience from Custom eSports Operations Center in Atlanta-Based Turner Studios


It's a good read! 1.2 MILLION League

Every Friday on TBS. This is going to be insane!


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.e-league.com/news/2015/12/1/turner-and-wme-img-form-strategic-partnership
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Newly Formed League to Offer Innovative Live Event Experience from Custom eSports Operations Center in Atlanta-Based Turner Studios
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good read! 1.2 MILLION League
> 
> Every Friday on TBS. This is going to be insane!
Click to expand...

Too bad i don't watch television








I wonder what kind of numbers they're going to get


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.e-league.com/news/2015/12/1/turner-and-wme-img-form-strategic-partnership
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Newly Formed League to Offer Innovative Live Event Experience from Custom eSports Operations Center in Atlanta-Based Turner Studios
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good read! 1.2 MILLION League
> 
> Every Friday on TBS. This is going to be insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad i don't watch television
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what kind of numbers they're going to get
Click to expand...

I'll bet it starts off like when FOX sports aired that one Australian tournament a few months back.











__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3o7dnw/as_csgo_is_on_foxsports1_people_are_starting_to/


----------



## HPE1000

We had some fun last night in a comp game. Someone on the other team bought a 2nd round negev which in turn caused a negev battle for the entire first half and some of the 2nd half. One of the more odd comp games I have done lol


----------



## tristanbear

Him buying that negev was the worst mistake he could of made for I am the NEGEV MASTER! But in all seriousness that was a lot of fun. Basically everyone had negevs on both sides and it was absolute chaos.

I recorded most of that game, so I'm gonna mix it with some demo footage to get a "cinematic" perspective of that game, I just need to keep a record of it because that was hilarious and a lot of fun.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Him buying that negev was the worst mistake he could of made for I am the NEGEV MASTER! But in all seriousness that was a lot of fun. Basically everyone had negevs on both sides and it was absolute chaos.
> 
> I recorded most of that game, so I'm gonna mix it with some demo footage to get a "cinematic" perspective of that game, I just need to keep a record of it because that was hilarious and a lot of fun.


You were an absolute beast with that negev. It was hilarious. Held it for 8 or so rounds? RIP the other teams hope and dreams. They thought they had it on the 2nd half but we pulled it together.


----------



## ronnin426850

How do you play with a Negev? What is it used for? Suppression?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> How do you play with a Negev? What is it used for? Suppression?


Hold left mouse
????
Profit

Tbh it can be amazing for holding back a push from the enemy team like if they are running through a door or hallway all at once. Still isn't worth it, but it isn't the worst gun. Plus it is intimidating I suppose. Mainly just a mess around gun, like the autosniper. AWP is better than autosniper in 99% of situations just like an AK/M4 or SG/AUG is better than a negev in most situations.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hold left mouse
> ????
> Profit
> 
> Tbh it can be amazing for holding back a push from the enemy team like if they are running through a door or hallway all at once. Still isn't worth it, but it isn't the worst gun. Plus it is intimidating I suppose. Mainly just a mess around gun, like the autosniper. AWP is better than autosniper in 99% of situations just like an AK/M4 or SG/AUG is better than a negev in most situations.


Wow finally some recognition for SG/AUG







My main guns, I also play MP7 and Mac-10 a lot. I have trembling hands, so the SMG's spray and the SG/AUG's optics compensate for my handicapped targeting


----------



## MR-e

Congrats to my buddies over at braind34d, esea s20 open winners!


----------



## semencmoz

negev acually is very accurate with 4-7 bullets bursts and also has decent oshs distance. just holding lmb and praying is actually not very effecient, it is great mid range weapon.
up until LE i had alot of successfull negev rounds.


----------



## chemicalfan

We lost a ton of T rounds on inferno on one game because some CT was holding top banana every freakin' round with one. The rest of his team stacked A, and we were screwed







Took ages to break them, ended up 7-16 IIRC


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Wow finally some recognition for SG/AUG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main guns, I also play MP7 and Mac-10 a lot. I have trembling hands, so the SMG's spray and the SG/AUG's optics compensate for my handicapped targeting


They have their uses. The SG especially as its range is much better than the AK. The AK isnt too accurate from really long range, although it doesn't really apply for most maps. Things like A plat to pit or long A on overpass, etc. I really like the UMP45, it is really nice since its sort of an inbetween smg assault rifle imo so it is really viable on force buys against armored opponents. Headshots everytime lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> We lost a ton of T rounds on inferno on one game because some CT was holding top banana every freakin' round with one. The rest of his team stacked A, and we were screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took ages to break them, ended up 7-16 IIRC


Sounds like one of my games. Nothing was going right for my team so I had them stack A and I held down B with an autosniper from spool, dark, on top of barrels, etc and had a teammate smoke banana off at the beginning of every round so I had 1 smoke left to keep it smoked most of the round. If they came B they got mowed down by an auto, if they went a they were against a stack of people. It was kind of funny and sad at the same time. When the game ended they were raging so much and I asked them why they didn't just go A sarcastically and in the most defeated voice he said something along the lines of how they were everywhere when they went to A.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> negev acually is very accurate with 4-7 bullets bursts and also has decent oshs distance. just holding lmb and praying is actually not very effecient, it is great mid range weapon.
> up until LE i had alot of successfull negev rounds.


It is actually really accurate if you just stare at the tracers after the first few bullets.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> How do you play with a Negev? What is it used for? Suppression?


It's very good as a scare tactic, few people will want to try and engage a guy with a Negev in close-quarters. With practice and good positioning it can be formidable, you need to aim for first bullet headshots, or aim for around the stomach and hold the trigger, the recoil will cause the stream of bullets to reach the head pretty quickly. I remember it was particularly strong on Agency from Operation Bloodhound. You could absolutely shred people with it if you knew which spots to hold.


----------



## dmasteR

TSM goes from 7-2 to 10-16 and they started T side. Only TSM can explain, actually just kidding. It's the Semi-Finals, they still can't get over that curse.


----------



## killuchen

Hey guys random question. Has anybody ordered from Frys before? They currently are selling the monitor I want at the cheapest price but I've never ordered from there before.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Hey guys random question. Has anybody ordered from Frys before? They currently are selling the monitor I want at the cheapest price but I've never ordered from there before.


When I lived in California, I loved to buy from them. The places I bought were either MicroCenter or Frys Electronics. They normally price-matched each other so if one ran out of stock, I could go to the other and get the same deal or a similar deal.


----------



## Sikkamore

Anders totally just used the DMX line I tweeted to him on the stream after Fnatic won on train... I mean, he failed at it completely, but it was still hilarious xD


----------



## HPE1000

Sooooooo I finally decided. Took me forever to decide.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Anders totally just used the DMX line I tweeted to him on the stream after Fnatic won on train... I mean, he failed at it completely, but it was still hilarious xD


I saw that lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Sooooooo I finally decided. Took me forever to decide.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, did you get that off the Steam market? If so, good job, you picked out one with a float of 0.009.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Very nice, did you get that off the Steam market? If so, good job, you picked out one with a float of 0.009.


OPskins









I really couldn't decide what I wanted. I was so torn between a phase 2 and phase 4 but once I saw this one I changed my mind right away. The little red accents on the top and bottom of the blade are awesome and give it a little more character than a black pearl imo.


----------



## chemicalfan

Now that is a nice knife! Congrats mate


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> TSM goes from 7-2 to 10-16 and they started T side. Only TSM can explain, actually just kidding. It's the Semi-Finals, they still can't get over that curse.


I wonder if that is totally in their heads now when they play at LANs. Ex-TSM always find a miraculous way to lose.

Grats to Fnatic to winning. They have really great individual and team play (barring grendade team kills







).


----------



## Kyal

I'd love to hear the reasoning behind letting krimz awp over jw/olof/dennis some rounds, seems like any of the 5 will pick up an awp at any time during a match.


----------



## chemicalfan

Watching NiP on the T side of mirage was painful, it was like they were playing tired









As that was likely their last ever LAN appearance, I'd like to be first to say - rip NiP.


----------



## Kyal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673795685918113793Allu out of nip, likely to keep playing from the sounds of it









Very interested where he'll end up.


----------



## chemicalfan

Maybe dignitas? As Pimp has gone, they are down an AWPer.

Bigger question is who will fill the gap. I'll wait for a few weeks, for more announcements to come, before trying to speculate what the new NiP will look like.


----------



## tristanbear

You think people are going to forget allu exists now that he's off of NiP? I mean people seemed to do that to maikeleleelelele after he left NiP.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> You think people are going to forget allu exists now that he's off of NiP? I mean people seemed to do that to maikeleleelelele after he left NiP.


Worked out well for him though, ended up in G2 and did really well at a few events.

Not sure with allu, people saying he's been doing well against the other NiP members and has been consistent, but the problem is in a lot of those games the level of the other players was so low it wasn't hard to out frag them. Still waiting on what the rest of the NiP players will do, I wouldn't have thought they're that interested in staying with that org with what has happened in the past.


----------



## tristanbear

Yeah, not denying maikelele's skill or success. I actually enjoy watching, I just noticed that not many people really pay attention to him anymore.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> OPskins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really couldn't decide what I wanted. I was so torn between a phase 2 and phase 4 but once I saw this one I changed my mind right away. The little red accents on the top and bottom of the blade are awesome and give it a little more character than a black pearl imo.


Good choice, the Phase 2's are usually the more desirable ones.


----------



## ronnin426850

What are phases?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What are phases?


They determine the color for the doppler skin. Phase 1 is black with some red/pink, phase 2 is red/pink with some black, phase 3 is black with some blue/green, phase 4 is blue with some black. Ruby is all red, sapphire is all blue, black pearl is all black









The patterns still vary a lot within each phase though so it's not like all phase 1 skins will look the same, same goes for 2/3/4, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Good choice, the Phase 2's are usually the more desirable ones.


Yeah. They do look pretty nice, I just wish they were easier to find with both a low float and a lot of pink/red on the play side. I inspected so many and they all had like 50% or 80% of the blade pink/red with a black tip and their floats weren't great either. (The front side usually was like 100% pink though which was so frustrating) I'm kinda glad I didn't find a really nice phase 2 though as I would gladly pay more for the knife I got instead. lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What are phases?


For the Doppler skin, there are 7 different phases, each one is a variant on the same Doppler appearance.


Phase 1 - Mostly black/ purple with some red
Phase 2 - Mostly purple with pink
Phase 3 - Mostly black/ blue, sometimes with a small amount of green
Phase 4 - Mostly dark blue with some bright blue
Sapphire - Very bright blue
Ruby - Very bright red
Black Pearl - Mostly black with some small red/ green/ blue hues.

See here for more: http://csgoxchange.com/article/doppler-general-overview/


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They determine the color for the doppler skin. Phase 1 is black with some red/pink, phase 2 is red/pink with some black, phase 3 is black with some blue/green, phase 4 is blue with some black. Ruby is all red, sapphire is all blue, black pearl is all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patterns still vary a lot within each phase though so it's not like a phase 1 skins will look the same, same goes for 2/3/4, etc.
> Yeah. They do look pretty nice, I just wish they were easier to find with both a low float and a lot of pink/red on the play side. I inspected so many and they all had like 50% or 80% of the blade pink/red with a black tip and their floats weren't great either. (The front side usually was like 100% pink though which was so frustrating) I'm kinda glad I didn't find a really nice phase 2 though as I would gladly pay more for the knife I got instead. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For the Doppler skin, there are 7 different phases, each one is a variant on the same Doppler appearance.
> 
> 
> Phase 1 - Mostly black/ purple with some red
> Phase 2 - Mostly purple with pink
> Phase 3 - Mostly black/ blue, sometimes with a small amount of green
> Phase 4 - Mostly dark blue with some bright blue
> Sapphire - Very bright blue
> Ruby - Very bright red
> Black Pearl - Mostly black with some small red/ green/ blue hues.
> 
> See here for more: http://csgoxchange.com/article/doppler-general-overview/


Thank you guys


----------



## Sikkamore

So, a few questions...

OPSkins.com... Legit site where I can buy a knife waaayyyy cheaper than Steam market?

Also, bought a pair of Astro A40 TR editions. Cool thing is that you can customize all EQ settings. What setting is best to be amplified for hearing foot steps?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> What setting is best to be amplified for hearing foot steps?


pre-soundpatch I found myself comfortable with this setup:

I feel like after patch I need make slight changes towards boosting lower freqs, but it's still fine.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> So, a few questions...
> 
> OPSkins.com... Legit site where I can buy a knife waaayyyy cheaper than Steam market?
> 
> Also, bought a pair of Astro A40 TR editions. Cool thing is that you can customize all EQ settings. What setting is best to be amplified for hearing foot steps?


Yeah but if you want to spend more than like 80-100 you need to send them proof of residence/drivers license before you are allowed to buy (This might only apply if you use paypal, I am not entirely sure). Some people dislike this.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> What setting is best to be amplified for hearing foot steps?
> 
> 
> 
> pre-soundpatch I found myself comfortable with this setup:
> 
> I feel like after patch I need make slight changes towards boosting lower freqs, but it's still fine.
Click to expand...

Maybe I should change mine, I currently hate how all footsteps sound and can hardly tell which direction they are coming from half the time or how far away they are.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Yeah, not denying maikelele's skill or success. I actually enjoy watching, I just noticed that not many people really pay attention to him anymore.


People haven't forgotten about Maikelele at all. He's simply taken a back seat to amazing talent like Rain, Scream, Aizy, and Jkaem. He doesn't need to be in the spotlight because his team around him make incredible plays.









People would be raving on about Maik today if he AWPed in G2, but being a rifler he's not as in your face making huge plays worthy of frag movies.


----------



## chemicalfan

I don't know why they don't double AWP at every opportunity (on the right maps), you see a lot of teams like NiP and VP doing it, and fnatic and old nV when they had SmithzZ


----------



## Kyal

maikelele is a really streaky awper which imo is a good and bad thing. I think he's better on rifles personally. and afaik was never a primary(correct me if I'm wrong, unsure about all his previous teams, just know that he played in early LGB where dennis or olof would of awped over him surely, and with delpan in a few teams) prior to NiP.


----------



## SheepMoose

I think he was the primary AWPer of Property and ESG. NiP were seeking an AWPer when they found him so he definitely was great with it.

Here's a clip from him AWPing in ESG: 




Edit: Also, here's a video of him AWPing in place of Delpan on ESG.


----------



## chemicalfan

I rate him with the AWP, he's like a poor man's JW

Edit: Ok, a really poor man


----------



## Wolfsbora

The Overclock.net CS:GO server poll has been extended until midnight tonight (EST)! Don't forget to vote!


----------



## chemicalfan

Anyone ever used/heard of Bitskins? They seem cheap, like the same money as buying keys (Paypal, not via market) and trading. Seems much easier than all that hassle for buying knives, are they legit or a bit dodgy? I know OPSkins had some bad press


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Maybe I should change mine, I currently hate how all footsteps sound and can hardly tell which direction they are coming from half the time or how far away they are.


FWIW, I don't use any special settings and I get accused of wallhack a lot. Low noise and cranked headphones work best.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Anyone ever used/heard of Bitskins? They seem cheap, like the same money as buying keys (Paypal, not via market) and trading. Seems much easier than all that hassle for buying knives, are they legit or a bit dodgy? I know OPSkins had some bad press


I've heard of them, they're one of the more well-known alternatives to OPSkins.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> FWIW, I don't use any special settings and I get accused of wallhack a lot. Low noise and cranked headphones work best.


it's the case of personal preference. for me in CS too loud high pitch noises (when pulling a knife, also firing sounds), so i turned those down and pulled up low-medium range to hear more footsteps and less noise.
it's true that without any tweaks you can hear anything, but i get used to my settings, and when I forget to apply them, i instantly feel myself very uncomfortable (to specify, it feels like between headphones drivers and my ears someone put a piece of paper).


----------



## MR-e

I'm currently using the SB-Z + AKG Q701 combo, what equalizer setting should I adjust to lower the sound pitch when pulling your knife out? When I first got the card and headphones, the knife shriek was very annoying. I've since gotten used to it but seeing you guys post your equalizers sparked that itch again. Any help greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## chemicalfan

Just played my first game on a 128 tick server on my new laptop (old one could barely manage 60fps), it feels so much quicker/slippery. I could get used to it, but it must be a nightmare to switch between the two. I wouldn't say it was better, just different. Bit more like UT, in a way.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just played my first game on a 128 tick server on my new laptop (old one could barely manage 60fps), it feels so much quicker/slippery. I could get used to it, but it must be a nightmare to switch between the two. I wouldn't say it was better, just different. Bit more like UT, in a way.


Lucky you. Switching between 64 and 128 tick with a 144hz monitor and a machine that can do 200+ fps is really painful.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Nice update, definitely doesn't seem like something straight out of a F2P game. /s
Quote:


> [WINTER UPDATE]
> 
> - Slight adjustments to Holiday Cheer.
> - Gifts are now available for purchase. Gift leaderboards will be displayed until January 15th.
> - Added the Revolver Case.
> - Added several new community sticker capsules, currently available as offers.
> - Added Service Medals for 2016. Players achieving Global General rank after December 31st will receive the new year's medal.
> 
> [R8 REVOLVER]
> 
> - Added a new secondary weapon, the R8 Revolver, which occupies the Desert Eagle loadout slot.
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> 
> - In Competitive Matchmaking times are now 1:55 and 0:40 for round and C4, respectively. These are also the new times for CSGO Major Championships.
> - Adjusted recovery time on the AK47, M4A4, and M4A1-S assault rifles to reduce the range at which spraying is preferable to tapping/bursting.
> - Increased move inaccuracy on pistols: Elites, Fiveseven, Glock, P2000, P250, Tec9, USP, CZ75a.
> - Added team timeouts to Competitive Matchmaking, which can be called with a vote. Default is 60 seconds, set by mp_team_timeout_time.
> 
> [KILLER REPLAY]
> 
> - Added new Killer Replay to Casual and Demolition modes. GOTV must be active on the server to enable the feature.
> - Menu option Help/Options->Game Settings->Automatic Killer Replay will turn replay off.
> - Several convars are available to customize the Killer Replay. Search for 'replay' in the console for a complete list.
> 
> [COMMUNITY]
> 
> - Game servers and GOTV relays not logged in to a persistent game server account with a Game Server Login Token (GSLT) will only allow clients to connect from the same LAN.
> - Community servers can now be only connected by their real public IP or their internal RFC1918 address.
> - To create a GSLT, visit the GSLT creation utility here: http://steamcommunity.com/dev/managegameservers
> - Each GSLT is restricted for use on one dedicated server instance only, and should be passed on command line with +sv_setsteamaccount THISGSLTHERE -net_port_try 1
> - Added an option to report servers for misrepresenting players' inventory and/or rank.
> - Game servers will now display their SteamID to an operator's status request in the server console.
> - Game servers with GOTV enabled and GOTV relays that need to support external clients connecting on GOTV port must set tv_advertise_watchable 1
> 
> [MISC]
> 
> - Users' options are now stored independently in a Steam account-local data folder and can be different across Steam accounts on the same machine.
> - Administrators setting up tournament Active Directory logons with Roaming Profiles can create a directory inside the user's roaming profile storage and expose that location to the game by setting an environment variable USRLOCALCSGO=%USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\csgo
> - Video options for shadow quality, model/texture detail, effect detail, shader detail, and texture filtering mode can now be autodetected at startup to adjust for multitasking with other background applications. These video options can also be permanently set by the user to remain the same regardless of other background applications detected during game launch.
> - Minor sound mix tweaks. First person footsteps slightly quieter, third person footstep volume remains unchanged.
> - Highlights and Lowlights now transition smoothly between clips.
> - Lowlights will now identify the target using the same visual indicator as the Killer Replay.
> 
> [MAPS]
> 
> - Fixed some surfaces playing the wrong footstep sounds in Mirage, Overpass and Train.
> - Fixed a DM spawnpoint in de_dust where the player would get stuck.
> 
> [STEAM CONTROLLER]
> 
> - Made toggle crouch work
> - Fixed several bugs
> 
> [GAME STATE INTEGRATION]
> 
> - CS:GO's game state can be relayed remotely, allowing third parties to integrate their services with the game. For example, game state integration was used at the CS:GO Major Championship at DreamHack Cluj-Napoca to present special stage effects (e.g., lighting and pyrotechnics) during a match.
> - For details on how to set up your service to use game state integration, visit the wiki page here: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Counter-Strike:_Global_Offensive_Game_State_Integration
> 
> [SERVERS]
> 
> - Added official servers in Hong Kong


----------



## MR-e

defuse and right click revolver, so uh nice 1 valve.


----------



## el gappo

Not a fan of nerfing spray instead of fixing the first bullet randomness or the time change for the majors either.


----------



## Fusion Racing

The revolver is really broken, can 1 shot with armour at close to medium range, and at long range still does 90ish. Left click is accurate while running at full speed, so you can literally hold W and hold left mouse and get kills. Right click is a case of spinning the RNG wheel as to if you'll hit anything beyond about 5m. No idea what they were thinking.

As for the round timers, stupid idea to change the official match timers as it'll mess with strats and likely make retakes a lot easier when you have an extra 5 seconds, basically negates a kit right now. Why MM should influence pro matches I'll never know.


----------



## Ukkooh

If these new timers stay I'm quitting cs.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The revolver is really broken, can 1 shot with armour at close to medium range, and at long range still does 90ish. Left click is accurate while running at full speed, so you can literally hold W and hold left mouse and get kills. Right click is a case of spinning the RNG wheel as to if you'll hit anything beyond about 5m. No idea what they were thinking.
> 
> As for the round timers, stupid idea to change the official match timers as it'll mess with strats and likely make retakes a lot easier when you have an extra 5 seconds, basically negates a kit right now. Why MM should influence pro matches I'll never know.


Right click is really accurate actually as long as you're standing still.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I'm currently using the SB-Z + AKG Q701 combo, what equalizer setting should I adjust to lower the sound pitch when pulling your knife out? When I first got the card and headphones, the knife shriek was very annoying. I've since gotten used to it but seeing you guys post your equalizers sparked that itch again. Any help greatly appreciated, thanks!


just lower 900hz+. any of those almost useless.

I actually want to see pro CS with more time to play. more retakes, more time to rotate, less reasons to just save when 3v4.

I can't see this revolver stays the same though or it might be restricted form pro games. 850$ oneshot to body is 2op. I guess it's matter of days when this will be nerfed. dunno about right click, but oneshots to body should be for shotguns only.


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3w1azc/in_depth_analysis_of_december_8_2015_weapon/


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3w1azc/in_depth_analysis_of_december_8_2015_weapon/


Yet they made it sound as if they actually REDUCED recoil reset time and increased first shot accuracy. And the tec-9 still has an insanely low moving inaccuracy value too. Valve literally ruins CS:GO more and more every update.


----------



## semencmoz

i like how valve unintentionally played with revolvo's name. m8, r8 da new gun, it's Revolvo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Valve literally ruins CS:GO more and more *every update.*


wrong. for few previous updates they made csgo acually way better. previous major was the first major with no real big flows in terms of game's pace and balance. dunno what they wanted to do with this rifles and pistol update though.


----------



## lolllll117

Why is there always an update during the time of the day i usually go work out?


----------



## chemicalfan

Revolver? I'm scared they broke the game


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Revolver? I'm scared they broke the game


it's ridiculously broken lol


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I know it was bots, and I know I'm bad... but I could easily see people abusing this around corners via death cam. Or even without death cam. Prepare the trigger when coming around the corner and most good people are going to be able to hit the torso for a one shot... with armor.

If people thought buying the Eagle for $700 to try for a 1 tap headshot was a fair deal...


----------



## Blk

Wut.

Nice update, valve. Are they trying to kill the game so everyone switches to dota or something


----------



## lolllll117

"the meta is ruined!"

"this gun takes no skill!"

-everyone playing CS right now.

I'll bet no one cares whatsoever about the new gun in 2 weeks.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> "the meta is ruined!"
> 
> "this gun takes no skill!"
> 
> -everyone playing CS right now.
> 
> I'll bet no one cares whatsoever about the new gun in 2 weeks.


Eh, not sure if you've played the update yet but the gun is insanely unbalanced in every aspect.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Eh, not sure if you've played the update yet but the gun is insanely unbalanced in every aspect.


The thing has a 1 second delay before firing -_- Come on, get real.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> The thing has a 1 second delay before firing -_- Come on, get real.


I just watched a video of it and anyone with half decent aim is going to be able to one shot everyone if it's not a HS. The gun is definitely unbalanced lol.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> The thing has a 1 second delay before firing -_- Come on, get real.


and you're stupid if you think that even matters. it is ridiculously easy to 'pre-cog' and peak right as it shoots, it is way too imbalanced and anyone that even questions that lol..


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I just watched a video of it and anyone with half decent aim is going to be able to one shot everyone if it's not a HS. The gun is definitely unbalanced lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> and you're stupid if you think that even matters. it is ridiculously easy to 'pre-cog' and peak right as it shoots, it is way too imbalanced and anyone that even questions that lol..


lol omg lol like so lol loooool.

Much lol, very rolf, lol, wow.

I take everything back, you *do* sound smarter than me.


----------



## chemicalfan

Was thinking about this on the way to work, the one-shot to Kevlar was clearly intentional (in the same way the M4 doesn't one-shot to helmet), so it's here to stay. There are skins, so the gun is here to stay (a la CZ75). Therefore, they need to nerf the hell out of it. I'm thinking, massive reload time (like the Nova, as it's not a magazine weapon), reduce ammo to 6 (I thought most revolvers were six?!), and boost the firing inaccuracy recovery to something like 0.5 second whilst making firing inaccuracy ridiculous (like the AK move inaccuracy or something). And make the moving inaccuracy huge as well, to stop the pre-fire round a corner malarkey.


----------



## semencmoz

payed for a half an hour. well, revolver is overpowered for peeking the angles if you know or expect opponent at certain place. increase secondary attack spread by +100% and reduce damage to values of the scout, it will already be much better than it is. increase spread while running with main attack to +100% and it will be playable, i believe.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> lol omg lol like so lol loooool.
> 
> Much lol, very rolf, lol, wow.
> 
> I take everything back, you *do* sound smarter than me.


Okay, explain to me how this is balanced.
The ak-47 max 1hit HS range is 2700units~
The max 1hit range for the revolver in the STOMACH is 2350units
Let's also add into the equation that it's running accuracy is incredibly high, it's more mobile then an ak, it costs 850$, the various bugs to do with the gun(no cogging for the left click, able to buy on pistol round, shooting in warmup, shooting when defusing the bomb)
There's no logical explanation that anyone could give that could convince a sane person that this gun isn't incredibly broken/imba


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Okay, explain to me how this is balanced.
> The ak-47 max 1hit HS range is 2700units~
> The max 1hit range for the revolver in the STOMACH is 2350units
> Let's also add into the equation that it's running accuracy is incredibly high, it's more mobile then an ak, it costs 850$, the various bugs to do with the gun(no cogging for the left click, able to buy on pistol round, shooting in warmup, shooting when defusing the bomb)
> There's no logical explanation that anyone could give that could convince a sane person that this gun isn't incredibly broken/imba


Do you watch pro matches? Usually how many milliseconds does it take for a good player to shoot at an opponent after he peeks?
Try to peek a good awp 10 times while armed with this "incredibly broken imba" gun, and see if you manage to even produce a shot once.
Let it not even be an awp, let it be an AK. You'll be dead before you fire.

And pre-cocking isn't viable above silver, because nobody just waits for you out of cover, to come out and shoot them. You wanna give out your position and weapon? Sure, pre-**** and fire when peeking. You'll hit a wall. You'll be dead soon after. This video someone posted earlier of the revolver taking out 4 people - was that silver or bots? Do you ever see 4 people clumping together, out of cover, running towards you, without firing? Don't think so.


----------



## chemicalfan

Forgot to mention, as usual the other new skins are "meh". Kinda like the G3, and the AUG is cool (not gonna replace my Torque though). AK & M4 are awful.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Do you watch pro matches? Usually how many milliseconds does it take for a good player to shoot at an opponent after he peeks?
> Try to peek a good awp 10 times while armed with this "incredibly broken imba" gun, and see if you manage to even produce a shot once.
> Let it not even be an awp, let it be an AK. You'll be dead before you fire.
> 
> And pre-cocking isn't viable above silver, because nobody just waits for you out of cover, to come out and shoot them. You wanna give out your position and weapon? Sure, pre-**** and fire when peeking. You'll hit a wall. You'll be dead soon after. This video someone posted earlier of the revolver taking out 4 people - was that silver or bots? Do you ever see 4 people clumping together, out of cover, running towards you, without firing? Don't think so.


You clearly haven't used the gun, or you're too garbage at the game/gun but seriously stop embarrassing yourself by trying to justify it's balance LOL

It's clearly the most imbalanced gun/gun buff that's come out in CSGO to date.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Do you watch pro matches? Usually how many milliseconds does it take for a good player to shoot at an opponent after he peeks?
> Try to peek a good awp 10 times while armed with this "incredibly broken imba" gun, and see if you manage to even produce a shot once.
> Let it not even be an awp, let it be an AK. You'll be dead before you fire.
> 
> And pre-cocking isn't viable above silver, because nobody just waits for you out of cover, to come out and shoot them. You wanna give out your position and weapon? Sure, pre-**** and fire when peeking. You'll hit a wall. You'll be dead soon after. This video someone posted earlier of the revolver taking out 4 people - was that silver or bots? Do you ever see 4 people clumping together, out of cover, running towards you, without firing? Don't think so.


Don't pretend it isn't viable because pro's have quick reactions... Even without the cocking trick (Which SHOULD be fixed) it's still incredibly OP. I've just been walking around tapping left click ready for each common angle like I'm warming up a chaingun in UT or something and just owning people with *bellyshots*! What is this game? Why does a lower body hit do more damage than a chest shot in this game to begin with?









Had a D2 game earlier, crossed mid as CT holding mouse 1 and hit a headshot on a guy suicide straight through the door for 222 damage. Never even stopped moving, you don't need to.

Remember that Happy deagle clip on inferno? Any silver with a bit of nouse can do that now with body shots, terrible movement and bad aim. That's not good for the game....

Without cheating the cocking action, it's bad for holding long angles but that's about it. Enjoy you semi auto zeus up close on CT side and a 1 hit wonder pocket awp on T side.


----------



## Kyal

Not sure why you think pro's are some gods gift to human with reaction time aswell lol. Most would avg like 170-180ms. Let's not even talk about how the game rewards the peeker vs the static line holder w/ peekers advantage :>


----------



## chemicalfan

So, I guess the revolver is proof that Valve don't playtest their updates...


----------



## Phreec

This level of absolute moronity goes above and beyond the possibilities of our dimension... I'm speechless.

I refuse to believe this is an intended design or oversight by the devs and that they're instead insanely bored and trolling us.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So, I guess the revolver is proof that Valve don't playtest their updates...


Valve outsource their QA testing to the same guys Huddler do before major platform updates.

Kidding!







Yeah.... I'm guessing playtesting is fairly limited and it doesn't look like it involves anyone that shares the same competitive vision for CS that it's community has held for the last 15 odd years.

Hopefully they pick up a few old pros with some of that dirty skin money to truly test the game before it goes to Source 2. Oh... and give us a god damn beta client!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Why does a lower body hit do more damage than a chest shot in this game to begin with?


What I've heard from people who have actually been shot, lower body is worse than chest. The Kevlar vest doesn't protect the stomach as good as it does the chest, plus you don't have the benefit of ribs to protect your organs from the shock. Also, a chest shot doesn't lock your diaphragm in closed position, stopping your breathing for a minute, a gut shot may.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What I've heard from people who have actually been shot, lower body is worse than chest. The Kevlar vest doesn't protect the stomach as good as it does the chest, plus you don't have the benefit of ribs to protect your organs from the shock. Also, a chest shot doesn't lock your diaphragm in closed position, stopping your breathing for a minute, a gut shot may.


this game=/=real life


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Also, a chest shot doesn't lock your diaphragm in closed position, stopping your breathing for a minute, a gut shot may.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3w1ict/spunjs_newest_in_csgo_opinions/cxsmu82

Don't give them ideas.

*2016 summer update! *

*GAMEPLAY:*


Added Beanbag shotguns that wind your opponent and render them winded for up to a minute with a well placed gutshot!


----------



## marduke83

Was watching Tariks stream earlier and seems smokes are broken as well, if you alt+tab and come back into the game the smoke disappears, unless you walk into it then you get the smoke effect.. made for some hilarious mid picks on dust II.. Some awesome QA valve have going on.. haha


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> this game=/=real life


You are a truly special person.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> because anything you said in that post is relevant to this video game??
> good 1 u autist


El gappo asked why a lower body shot would do more damage than an upper body shot. I have a possible explanation.
Unless you can prove that whoever came up with this in Valve did not follow my reasoning, you are full of manure and should stop talking right this instant.
Not to mention that using "autist" as an insult in 2015 can get you fired and homeless.


----------



## pez

This is getting out of hand, and not sure why you quoted me and responded immaturely while I was making a valid point.

We're talking about a pistol that is essentially as effective as an AWP. Valve's quick solution was to price it right above first round buy limit and give it a slow firing rate. When the gun has a range decent enough to hold an angle and require a body shot (that's a much larger area than a head hitbox) it's pretty unbalanced. The game isn't meant to emulate real life situations. It's a competitive game that's geared towards a balance so that it may in fact remain competitive and balanced.

In short, the gun requires a ridiculously low skill floor and is seriously accurate while running. If you don't see the problem here, then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is getting out of hand, and not sure why you quoted me and responded immaturely while I was making a valid point.
> 
> We're talking about a pistol that is essentially as effective as an AWP. Valve's quick solution was to price it right above first round buy limit and give it a slow firing rate. When the gun has a range decent enough to hold an angle and require a body shot (that's a much larger area than a head hitbox) it's pretty unbalanced. The game isn't meant to emulate real life situations. It's a competitive game that's geared towards a balance so that it may in fact remain competitive and balanced.
> 
> In short, the gun requires a ridiculously low skill floor and is seriously accurate while running. If you don't see the problem here, then I don't know what to tell you.


I didn't mean to quote you, just the individual after you.


----------



## pez

All's good. We just gotta express our opinion's in a better way than the name-calling. It's just uncalled for fellas







.


----------



## Alastair

What in God's name was valve thinking?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What in God's name was valve thinking?


"You know what would sell a flip load of skins? A revolver that one-shots."


----------



## b0z0

What is the hell are the Dev's smoking?


----------



## pez

Yep. And not gonna lie, the R8 Fade skin is pretty shmexy.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> "You know what would sell a flip load of skins? A revolver that one-shots."


And because there's already 3-4 skins released for it, they won't go and remove the gun from the game. This is CS 1.6 Riot Shield 2.0 type crap.


----------



## b0z0

Guess I'm going to quit cs for awhile. These Dev's have gone full ******.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Guess I'm going to quit cs for awhile. These Dev's have gone full ******.


ESEA had the Riot Shield disabled in 1.6, hoping they do the same for the Revolver today, since they're using last patch tomorrow at ESL ESEA Pro League Finals


----------



## Fusion Racing

I'd only really tried the revolver quickly last night just to see how broken it really was, hadn't tried the rifles.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3w1azc/in_depth_analysis_of_december_8_2015_weapon/
 they just nerfed them in every way other than on the first shot, which is already a bit rng. Also the revolver was supposed to do even more damage, but once again they messed up the armour penetration stat.

At this point they need to revert back to the previous patch, make a beta client and get the pro players to work on the game with them. It's pretty obvious what really needs fixing, and one of those things isn't adding an $850 mobile AWP.

@dmasteR

It's sometimes accurate with right click. If you crouch and stay still, some of the time the first shot will land pretty much dead on the crosshair, but other times it'll be miles off to the side. Doesn't matter a lot at very close range, but it's pretty useless everywhere else.


----------



## ronnin426850

I still don't get it how can you call "850$ AWP" something that doesn't fire when clicked. That's so very far from how you play AWP...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I still don't get it how can you call "850$ AWP" something that doesn't fire when clicked. That's so very far from how you play AWP...


The reason it's called that is because it basically has the same damage. In fact, had they implemented the armour penetration then it would have been able to one shot from pretty much any distance. Obviously it's not great to hold an angle with (unless you learn to time the shot with someone peeking), but on the flipside, it's a great gun to rush in with because you never need to stop moving as it's just accurate all the time. I find it funny that they nerf the AWP to be a more passive weapon, yet they add this which is completely the opposite. In addition, from what I've read, you can hold mouse 2 and 1 and it'll be cocked but 100% accurate.

Maybe it should be the $850 SSG instead as it behaves quite a lot like that, although it's still more accurate while moving.


----------



## Phreec

So I took the R8 out for a spin...




TOTALLY BALANCED!


----------



## dilster97

The animation for deploying the R8 Revolver is baller though.

Just like the Deagle flip animation.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> So I took the R8 out for a spin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALLY BALANCED!


Nobody knew how to counter it because they were too busy crying on the forums


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Nobody knew how to counter it because they were too busy crying on the forums


Yeah, counter it with another R8. Best addition to the game since the CZ-75.... /s


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Nobody knew how to counter it because they were too busy crying on the forums


I don't think you're quite aware of how insane this weapon is at a higher skill level...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I don't think you're quite aware of how insane this weapon is at a higher skill level...


What, like this?




OMG NERF DEAGLE! SO BROKEN OMG CS IS DEAD.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> So I took the R8 out for a spin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALLY BALANCED!


Also, that video is golden.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What, like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG NERF DEAGLE! SO BROKEN OMG CS IS DEAD.


I can't tell if you're trolling, just playing devil's advocate, or do not understand high-level CS whatsoever.


----------



## b0z0

I seriously hope he's trolling.


----------



## lolllll117

Okay i actually tried the new gun. I didn't realize how broken it was...


----------



## emsj86

Literally de ranked (I always solo so takes time for me to rank up unless in lucky with getting good teammates) but I refused to use the revolver all game and it cost me several rounds and 1v1


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What, like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG NERF DEAGLE! SO BROKEN OMG CS IS DEAD.


I can't tell if you're actually serious.

The two are completely different. One gun requires you to aim at the head to kill in one shot, the other does not. One gun has a high recovery time to be fully accurate, the other does not. One gun requires you to be fully still to be accurate, the other does not.

It's really not hard to understand why this gun is insanely broken.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674422934652370944
There's plenty more.

Nobody at the top level of this game thinks this gun is even remotely balanced or even thought through when implementing it.


----------



## ronnin426850

After a day of playing with and against the revolver, I agree that it is not balanced and needs to be seriously nerfed.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> After a day of playing with and against the revolver, I agree that it is not balanced and needs to be seriously nerfed.


LOL


----------



## Mishy137

Hopefully in the future Valve will have a beta version of upcoming changes.


----------



## 95329

The dev team that made this is a joke. I mean I would kind of understand if this was a seasonal patch and got removed after christmas but they're selling skins for it. It's going to stay.

Never thought they could so utterly ruin the game in a single patch.

I can see a petition coming up that demands Valve to remove this gun from the game and refunding everyone for the skins and cases but it's a slim chance.

Damn you Valve


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> The dev team that made this is a joke. I mean I would kind of understand if this was a seasonal patch and got removed after christmas but they're selling skins for it. It's going to stay.
> 
> Never thought they could so utterly ruin the game in a single patch.
> 
> I can see a petition coming up that demands Valve to remove this gun from the game and refunding everyone for the skins and cases but it's a slim chance.
> 
> Damn you Valve


Valve refund?!














Not a chance. Accuracy and ranged damage nerf will be enough.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Valve refund?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance. Accuracy and ranged damage nerf will be enough.


The patch is so broken even without the ridiculous damage and accuracy of the R8. If you alt+tab to desktop and back all the smokes will disappear. I wonder how many false positive overwatch reports we'll have? I played three games and saw multiple people abusing it already.

The revolver itself is also broken. You can shoot it with alternate fire before the round begins and even while defusing. You can also abuse the primary fire when you hold alternate fire and use primary to "****" the gun and primary again to shoot it without a delay and with accuracy that seems to hit the center every time.

Valve has backed off before. Remember paid mods? A refund could happen.

EDIT: The "****" part is a synonym for "prime" and the opposite sex of a hen. Go figure..


----------



## tristanbear

I must aboose this and use it to my advantage before it gets patched!


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I must aboose this and use it to my advantage before it gets patched!


Ranking up now should be quite easy since I guess a lot of the high skill players won't be playing.


----------



## Maximusski

Hopefully I will be getting this game too once I get my new computer.


----------



## tristanbear

DMG here I come? I think I only need a win or two after the streak I've been on


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximusski*
> 
> Hopefully I will be getting this game too once I get my new computer.


Who said you had a choice Max? If you're not going to get it, I will get it for you


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I don't see what the complaint is for the R8 Revolver - the guns were more op or weird back when CS started till the pre 1.6 days. What I don't like is the rng they added to the rifles in the same patch.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I don't see what the complaint is for the R8 Revolver - the guns were more op or weird back when CS started till the pre 1.6 days. What I don't like is the rng they added to the rifles in the same patch.


Was there a real reason for doing this? The rifles were already pretty balanced.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I don't see what the complaint is for the R8 Revolver - the guns were more op or weird back when CS started till the pre 1.6 days. What I don't like is the rng they added to the rifles in the same patch.


It's the patch in total. It is broken and there's no way around it.

Also it's okay to release a totally op gun because 15 years ago something similar was done with a prequel? CSGO is played so much these days that devs should at least use beta patches to smooth the rough edges before releasing them to public.

They rendered the game unplayable for me and many others with this patch.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Was there a real reason for doing this? The rifles were already pretty balanced.


Not sure - I don't like it too... back when I used to play CS alot - the AK47 was a pretty good counter to the AWP till they nerfed it (pre 1.6). In this patch it seems like they nerfed the rifles even more so the only good counter now to the AWP is that new R8 Revolver?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I don't see what the complaint is for the R8 Revolver - the guns were more op or weird back when CS started till the pre 1.6 days. What I don't like is the rng they added to the rifles in the same patch.


It's the context. Pre 1.6 the playerbase wasn't that big, and the game was obviously still in development. CS:GO is a full release that just has patches, with a massive amount of players along with a large pro scene that includes a lot of high paying tournaments.

It would be fine if they had added this gun when the game was a beta, but in the state it is in now, it's completely unacceptable. The rest of the update is just as bad, with the alt+tab bug and the rifle RNG as you mention.


----------



## ronnin426850

What's wrong with the rifle update now?!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What's wrong with the rifle update now?!




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3w1azc/in_depth_analysis_of_december_8_2015_weapon/

Read the Rifles section.
Quote:


> The BIGGEST change by far is the nerf to RecoveryTime on the AK47, M4A4, and M4A1-S. RecoveryTime is the length of time it takes for 90% of your inaccuracy from firing/jumping/etc to decay away. This means that inaccuracy from firing now lingers longer meaning tapping, bursting, and spraying are less accurate. This a nerf to all modes of fire except first shot accuracy (excluding the nerfs to crouching explained above).


Addresses the important part.
Quote:


> The changes to the M4s and AK while disguised as a change to "reduce the range at which spraying is preferable to tapping/bursting" really nerf them in all forms of combat. While the nerf to tapping is relatively minor, spraying accuracy is noticeably worse. While Valve's intentions were good, their way of implementing the change by applying a complete nerf with no trade offs is extremely flawed. In what world does slightly nerfing tapping and severely nerfing spraying address any issues players had with these guns. I expect to see players who have never used the SG 553 and AUG switching entirely to them in the coming days to fill the void left by this nerf.


----------



## agsz

Wouldn't now be the perfect time for a CS:GO promod @dmasteR ? The new (TBS) Turner League could literally fund it on it's own. Including the Turner League, most ESL, ESL/ESEA, ESL/IEM, & Dreamhack events aren't Valve sponsored, so it would benefit nearly every event organizer.


----------



## aLv1080

A promod would be perfect right now.

I'm playing R8 and P90 only, and I'm getting kills more than ever. It's just so ******ed, it doesn't even feel like CS anymore.
No one is buying AKs or M4s anymore, it's literally R8 and P90s only.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> pre-soundpatch I found myself comfortable with this setup:
> 
> I feel like after patch I need make slight changes towards boosting lower freqs, but it's still fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Maybe I should change mine, I currently hate how all footsteps sound and can hardly tell which direction they are coming from half the time or how far away they are.


Thanks guys. I'll try both out to see what works best with my A40's and tweak from there!

Also, I really don't know if I want to play this game right now with all the Revolver talk lol


----------



## sammkv

Not sure what the Valve devs are smoking but pretty sure this was a move to just bring in more $$$ (cases, skins for new guns)


----------



## Alastair

Fine. Release a broken gun. I ain't even mad.

But change the rifles? I'm done. I'm done with CS. God dammit valve why?


----------



## dmasteR

http://gfycat.com/BoilingSevereGreatdane

Sums up this update.


----------



## Sikkamore

Just played a random casual. Everyone was either awping or using the revolver. I went around with a deagle one shot headshotting everyone. Went 9-0 first two rounds with both rounds being MVP... Pretty sad IMO what this game has become...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just played a random casual. Everyone was either awping or using the revolver. I went around with a deagle one shot headshotting everyone. Went 9-0 first two rounds with both rounds being MVP... Pretty sad IMO what this game has become...


We can all blame:

http://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/598198356194754495/#p1


----------



## HPE1000

This update is such a joke

Valve right now with the sticker and skin case revenue:



OH BTW did you know you can call timeouts in casual?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> We can all blame:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/598198356194754495/#p1


Link doesn't work for me Dx

Is there anyway to get rid of this replay crap? So annoying...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Link doesn't work for me Dx
> 
> Is there anyway to get rid of this replay crap? So annoying...


You can turn off auto replay in settings


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You can turn off auto replay in settings


Thank you! Didn't see it when I quickly scrolled through lol


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just played a random casual. Everyone was either awping or using the revolver. I went around with a deagle one shot headshotting everyone. Went 9-0 first two rounds with both rounds being MVP... Pretty sad IMO what this game has become...
> 
> 
> 
> We can all blame:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/598198356194754495/#p1
Click to expand...

I love how he included "EDIT: I'm Sorry Everyone!"


----------



## jon666

I think it is rad even though its a bit op. WHY ISN't IT A SIX SHOOTER?!


----------



## tristanbear

Hopefully they will at least revert the rifle changes.


----------



## Aventadoor

When is the next pro match? I wanna see how the pro's deal with this!


----------



## 8-Ball

This game is pretty much dead after the introduction of the R8.

It's like Halo Combat Evolved or Halo 5 where the Pistol rules supreme.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> This game is pretty much dead after the introduction of the R8.
> 
> It's like Halo Combat Evolved or Halo 5 where the Pistol rules supreme.


I thought it was like that way before this update ever hit. Regardless, I think the weapon is straight out of an unreal tournament game for sure.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> When is the next pro match? I wanna see how the pro's deal with this!


there's always matches going on.

http://www.hltv.org/matches/

http://csgolounge.com/

also have a video


----------



## ignsvn

Spent two rounds trying the revolver, confused wondering why my usual quick tap shots with LMB didn't seem to damage the opponents at all. At one time felt "f*ck it, whatever" and went with the usual weapons setups for the rest of the game.

Afterwards, I browsed the internet and realized.. I should have used the RMB.

Sigh.. Big sigh.


----------



## agsz

Cloud9 vs. Empathy seemed to either agree on no Revolver, or used last patch?


----------



## aLv1080

I don't think pros have been using it, especially in pro matches.
I was watching RR playing FPL EU and they were not using it, same on FPL NA.

Anyways, everyone seems to be using the smoke glitch on MM. It's just so annoying, the game feels so broken right now.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Spoiler: Warning: Something I made when the CZ75 first released but updated.



Now and then I think of when we killed Ts together
and when you told me to defuse and won the round
Told myself that this was good for me
But felt so angry with the weaponry
That was a con and it's an ache I still remember

You can get addicted to a certain kind of gameplay
Like competitive to the end, always the end
So when we found that we could not play that
Well you said that it would still be great
But I'll admit that I was glad it was changing

But you didn't have to update it
Make out like it never happened and that balance was nothing
And I don't even need camos
But you treat me like a casual and that feels so rough
No you didn't have to stoop so low
Have valve collect and then compile an overpowered revolver
I know that I don't need that gun
But Now where is the cs that I used to know?

Now where is the cs that I used to know?
Now where is the cs that I used to know?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Something I made when the CZ75 first released but updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Now and then I think of when we killed Ts together
> and when you told me to defuse and won the round
> Told myself that this was good for me
> But felt so angry with the weaponry
> That was a con and it's an ache I still remember
> 
> You can get addicted to a certain kind of gameplay
> Like competitive to the end, always the end
> So when we found that we could not play that
> Well you said that it would still be great
> But I'll admit that I was glad it was changing
> 
> But you didn't have to update it
> Make out like it never happened and that balance was nothing
> And I don't even need camos
> But you treat me like a casual and that feels so rough
> No you didn't have to stoop so low
> Have valve collect and then compile an overpowered revolver
> I know that I don't need that gun
> But Now where is the cs that I used to know?
> 
> Now where is the cs that I used to know?
> Now where is the cs that I used to know?


LOL.. Somebody that I used to know?


----------



## agsz





Round 2.


----------



## w35t

The game is extremely broken right now. I played two comp matches and they were terrible. Strats went out the window pretty much completely, I couldn't tell which was easier, full buys or ecos with the revolver.

Side note: Have you all traded today with this steam guard authenticator thing? I just made a trade and it looks like the items are on hold for 3 days? Is that just the case now; 3 days for trades to complete!?!?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Something I made when the CZ75 first released but updated.
> 
> 
> 
> Now and then I think of when we killed Ts together
> and when you told me to defuse and won the round
> Told myself that this was good for me
> But felt so angry with the weaponry
> That was a con and it's an ache I still remember
> 
> You can get addicted to a certain kind of gameplay
> Like competitive to the end, always the end
> So when we found that we could not play that
> Well you said that it would still be great
> But I'll admit that I was glad it was changing
> 
> But you didn't have to update it
> Make out like it never happened and that balance was nothing
> And I don't even need camos
> But you treat me like a casual and that feels so rough
> No you didn't have to stoop so low
> Have valve collect and then compile an overpowered revolver
> I know that I don't need that gun
> But Now where is the cs that I used to know?
> 
> Now where is the cs that I used to know?
> Now where is the cs that I used to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.. Somebody that I used to know?
Click to expand...

I think that song was rather popular back then, hence why I used it.


----------



## agsz

*Release Notes for 12/9/2015*
Quote:


> [MISC]
> - Fixed exploits with the R8 Revolver, including being able to fire during freezetime or defusal, and the ability to hold the primary hammer back indefinitely.
> - Fixed a disappearing smoke exploit.
> - Fixed a timeouts-related exploit.
> - Fixed competitive UI flickering at the end of rounds.
> - Fixed a regression in logaddress_add to allow DNS hostname resolve.
> - Fixed a rare game server crash after replay.
> - R8 Revolver now correctly shows up in weapon_fire events.
> - Added map mode to game stats integration.


At least they fixed the smoke glitch ay?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I think that song was rather popular back then, hence why I used it.


Indeed. And I think it's more relevant now


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> The game is extremely broken right now. I played two comp matches and they were terrible. Strats went out the window pretty much completely, I couldn't tell which was easier, full buys or ecos with the revolver.
> 
> Side note: Have you all traded today with this steam guard authenticator thing? I just made a trade and it looks like the items are on hold for 3 days? Is that just the case now; 3 days for trades to complete!?!?


https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8078-TPHC-6195
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> *Release Notes for 12/9/2015*
> At least they fixed the smoke glitch ay?


CZ is now $300

R8 is now $700

Fantastic.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8078-TPHC-6195
> CZ is now $300
> 
> R8 is now $700
> 
> Fantastic.


Do they actually test things before they implement them, or as Thorin said, was it a bring your kid to work day? The dev team needs a serious kick up the arse.


----------



## tristanbear

I played a match with the revolver a few hours ago. Several 3 and 4ks with the revolver against full buying European LEs. It's ridiculous.


----------



## MunneY

The Nerf is now real... But its still pretty deadly


----------



## eBombzor

So my friend decided to get this game yesterday, and unfortunately we can't properly play the game that we've already payed for. I didn't think the update was going to be that bad.

I've never been so wrong in my entire life.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So my friend decided to get this game yesterday, and unfortunately we can't properly play the game that we've already payed for. I didn't think the update was going to be that bad.
> 
> I've never been so wrong in my entire life.


He's had nearly 3 years to buy this game, right now is the wrong time lol. The game is beyond broken thanks to the R8.




Is a good watch. I fastforward it to the part where he talks about the R8 Revolver. (15:23)


----------



## semencmoz

they will not remove this gr8ness not because of skins that been sold. the actual reason is that game seemed to plateued. maybe it didn't "needed" changes, but without any changes multiplayer games usually die in one-two years. and the actual sign of alert, our "wind of change" was the fact that wievers count on the past major was less, than in Cologne.

no matter if you want those changes, no matter if you like this game as it is, valve will try to make this kind of updates to just keep interest of people, until in their minds game become a "dead body".

it is the word for those, who complains about minor changes and changes themselves. what really should scare people, that Valve has an employee, that looked to this thing, looked to a deagle in comparison, and thaught, that they are comparable and eventually they will be picked to this pistol slot with 50% rate. this is acually happened.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> they will not remove this gr8ness not because of skins that been sold. the actual reason is that game seemed to plateued. maybe it didn't "needed" changes, but without any changes multiplayer games usually die in one-two years. and the actual sign of alert, our "wind of change" was the fact that wievers count on the past major was less, than in Cologne.
> 
> no matter if you want those changes, no matter if you like this game as it is, valve will try to make this kind of updates to just keep interest of people, until in their minds game become a "dead body".
> 
> it is the word for those, who complains about minor changes and changes themselves. what really should scare people, that Valve has an employee, that looked to this thing, looked to a deagle in comparison, and thaught, that they are comparable and eventually they will be picked to this pistol slot with 50% rate. this is acually happened.


May be relevant to some games. But it is not relevant to this game. CS 1.6 was active for many, many years because of it's competitive play without receiving many changes at all. People don't play CS for it to be constantly changed and have new things added. It should be maintained so it is kept at a consistent level. I welcome changes here and there if they are good but the majority of changes Valve has made to this game have been very awful and always need to make changes/nerfs to them. I rather have them keep the game at balanced level and stop tinkering with the game when it's not needed. My wish for CS:GO is to just revert the shooting mechanics and balances of CS 1.6 with the graphics, smokes, etc of CS:GO.


----------



## semencmoz

it depends on how you see the "keeping alive" thing. I'm sure that Valve as publisher counts it as the amount of new people (casuals, small persent of which stays for long, and even smaller percentage becoming pros) playing the game, or rather the revenue of sold copies/ingame items.
If we speaking of amount of pros that playing the game, then sure, this number is somewhat constant (or slightly increasing), due to idea of making money while playing the game.
if we speaking of amount of people playing the game, then 1.6 cs was alive for sure. but i think I wouldn't be wrong when i'd say that since initial 1.6 release this number only decreased.

you can't keep selling same game for 15 years ithout making any changes.


----------



## jameyscott

What would be the easiest/best way to sell my entire inventory? I really am thinking about just cashing out at this point. Not just because of the recent update, but because of general time constraints.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What would be the easiest/best way to sell my entire inventory? I really am thinking about just cashing out at this point. Not just because of the recent update, but because of general time constraints.


OPSkins, or trade all your items for keys, and sell the keys.

Other people might have other ideas for this as well!









Good luck!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> OPSkins, or trade all your items for keys, and sell the keys.
> 
> Other people might have other ideas for this as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah, I figured that would be the easiest.  I really just wanted to sell my entire inventory as one lot and be done with it. Have a lot better uses for that money with a baby on the way.


----------



## Blk

Promod when?


----------



## chemicalfan

OCN server(s) when?
(with the R8 firmly _disabled_)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, I figured that would be the easiest. I really just wanted to sell my entire inventory as one lot and be done with it. Have a lot better uses for that money with a baby on the way.


I take donations. Just sayin lol


----------



## w35t

Gonna try something a little unorthodox on Friday. I've got the Acer X34 Predator monitor coming in (34", 21:9, 3440x1440, 100Hz, G-sync) and am gonna give CS:GO a run. I've seen other people use this monitor for FPS but not Counter-Strike. I'm hoping it plays at least as good as my 27" 1440p PLS 100Hz monitor (which I guess is still pretty uncommon for CS players), I'm just a bit worried there could be more input lag. I definitely don't need anything else hindering my already potato performances xD.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I take donations. Just sayin lol


I bet you do. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Gonna try something a little unorthodox on Friday. I've got the Acer X34 Predator monitor coming in (34", 21:9, 3440x1440, 100Hz, G-sync) and am gonna give CS:GO a run. I've seen other people use this monitor for FPS but not Counter-Strike. I'm hoping it plays at least as good as my 27" 1440p PLS 100Hz monitor (which I guess is still pretty uncommon for CS players), I'm just a bit worried there could be more input lag. I definitely don't need anything else hindering my already *potato performances* xD.


*bolded for emphasis *


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> *bolded for emphasis *


Lol yeah that's why you're quiting... u the potato









I'd maybe buy a few skins of ya tho.


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, I figured that would be the easiest. I really just wanted to sell my entire inventory as one lot and be done with it. Have a lot better uses for that money with a baby on the way.


I cashed out a lot of my inventory with Opskins over the last month.

They are really good, you want to sell a couple keys first so you can buy premium. Its worth it if you plan on selling a lot


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/12/13366/
Quote:


> On Tuesday we shipped some major gameplay changes in CS:GO including the R8 Revolver, and players have been voicing legitimate concerns over the balance of the weapon as shipped.


Suggest you read the rest!


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/12/13366/
> Suggest you read the rest!


ayyy no more heists dmasteR?









edited for creepy synchronization of thumbs up


----------



## dmasteR

This gun is still OP. sigh


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This gun is still OP. sigh


Of course...

Rest of the blog post is the usual thing from Valve. We might change it in several months so enjoy playing with stuff that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nerf is good - more balanced now!
Still need the rifles to be back to what they were.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This gun is still OP. sigh


Really?? I saw the increased the mobility value, not sure if that's the speed you run with it equipped, or the accuracy while moving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nerf is good - more balanced now!
> Still need the rifles to be back to what they were.


They should fix first shot accuracy as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Really?? I saw the increased the mobility value, not sure if that's the speed you run with it equipped, or the accuracy while moving.
> They should fix first shot accuracy as well.


I don;t think so - it's got slow fire rate - in MM it makes sense now + it's cost is more expensive - I think they need to work on the accuracy WHILST moving - ie like the other guns/pistols.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Really?? I saw the increased the mobility value, not sure if that's the speed you run with it equipped, or the accuracy while moving.
> They should fix first shot accuracy as well.


Does the same damage as an SSG, but you can run and it's still really accurate. Right click is basically the same but with even more RNG. Still doing way too much damage for a pistol, even one that costs $850.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don;t think so - it's got slow fire rate - in MM it makes sense now + it's cost is more expensive - I think they need to work on the accuracy WHILST moving - ie like the other guns/pistols.


It literally had 100% accuracy while moving it looked like. They also need to revert the Glock's moving accuracy, and nerf the Tec9's moving accuracy a bit more.
Fak, this doesn't include the R8


----------



## Curleyyy

****ATTENTION****

To all _CS:GO_ players, our *configuration file location has been relocated.* It is no longer within the install directory, but it is now within the *Steam Userdata* folder!!

_See the screenshot below._


----------



## LocoDiceGR

the cfg you mean is moved in another folder? lol why.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> the cfg you mean is moved in another folder? lol why.


Because during a recent update they made it so configs between separate accounts on the same computer aren't shared.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Because during a recent update they made it so configs between separate accounts on the same computer aren't shared.


Which is how it should have been in the first place, but somebody was dumb when they made the game


----------



## LocoDiceGR

there is still dumb ppl developing the game. (Revolver ***)


----------



## ronnin426850

Rejoyce! R8 got nerfed, no longer one-shots, also takes longer to fire and has bigger spread.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Rejoyce! R8 got nerfed, no longer one-shots, also takes longer to fire and has bigger spread.


Yup, now I can finally go back to my Desert Eagle. I'm glad I don't have to worry about getting 1 shotted by a running revolver anymore.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Rejoyce! R8 got nerfed, no longer one-shots, also takes longer to fire and has bigger spread.


no. I will rejoice when they unnerf the pistols and rifles.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no. I will rejoice when they unnerf the pistols and rifles.


good joke


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no. I will rejoice when they unnerf the pistols and rifles.


No, man, it's better this way


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no. I will rejoice when they unnerf the pistols and rifles.


I think that by nerfing the spray accuracy on the rifles and running pistol accuracy, the game will be more based on skill and less on lucky sprays.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I think that by nerfing the spray accuracy on the rifles and running pistol accuracy, the game will be more based on skill and less on lucky sprays.


+1


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I think that by nerfing the spray accuracy on the rifles and running pistol accuracy, the game will be more based on skill and less on lucky sprays.


Problem is they nerfed the tapping and bursting with the rifles which is where the real skill lies. The spray is also more random and harder to control as a result so it's more likely people will get lucky kills they otherwise wouldn't have.

As for the pistols, the Tec-9 still needs a bigger nerf, and they all shouldn't be able to one shot with armour at any range (excluding the deagle and R8). The Glock needs buffing again, the reason that gun used to work was the movement against the CT pistols.


----------



## MR-e

Jig-peeking during pistol round is tough as fak right about now. I was testing this in an inferno pug. Ran up mid as a T and just stood there holding an angle at CT porch/boiler (Arch was smoked off and flashed). Enemy kept jig-peeking me mid and I poop you not, he hit me 0 times as I stood absolutely still popping shots at him. By standing still, all my 5 shots hit and killed him, he went rage mode in chat cursing the pistol update.... haha


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Problem is they nerfed the tapping and bursting with the rifles which is where the real skill lies. The spray is also more random and harder to control as a result so it's more likely people will get lucky kills they otherwise wouldn't have.
> 
> As for the pistols, the Tec-9 still needs a bigger nerf, and they all shouldn't be able to one shot with armour at any range (excluding the deagle and R8). The Glock needs buffing again, the reason that gun used to work was the movement against the CT pistols.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Jig-peeking during pistol round is tough as fak right about now. I was testing this in an inferno pug. Ran up mid as a T and just stood there holding an angle at CT porch/boiler (Arch was smoked off and flashed). Enemy kept jig-peeking me mid and I poop you not, he hit me 0 times as I stood absolutely still popping shots at him. By standing still, all my 5 shots hit and killed him, he went rage mode in chat cursing the pistol update.... haha


Well, as any person who ever held an actual assault rifle will tell you - spray is supposed to be random. Learning spray patterns by heart is NOT a skill, anyone can do that, given they don't suffer from Alzheimer's. Knowing randomness and applying it tactically is a skill.
Also, jig-peeking was a bad mechanic to begin with, I'm glad it's not so viable anymore


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Well, as any person who ever held an actual assault rifle will tell you - spray is supposed to be random. Learning spray patterns by heart is NOT a skill, anyone can do that, given they don't suffer from Alzheimer's. Knowing randomness and applying it tactically is a skill.
> Also, jig-peeking was a bad mechanic to begin with, I'm glad it's not so viable anymore


Thing is, CS isn't realistic, nor should it ever be. Having a spray you can learn raises the skill ceiling as you put extra time in to be able to perfectly control a rifle. Adding randomness to that lowers the skill ceiling because things out of your control are then contributing to a kill. Same goes for adding a lot of deviation on tapping and bursting, the guy might have world class aim but because of behind the scenes RNG he'll miss a shot that he otherwise would have hit. Obviously we cant have guns that are all 100% accurate, but the game should be consistent every time rather than random, otherwise it's just up to pot luck as to whether or not you get the kill. Most of this means very little for the majority of players, but for people at the highest level, it's a huge issue.

Jiggle peeking is usually to bait shots, if you're also trying to shoot while doing it then you should be counterstrafing before you shoot so the accuracy changes wouldn't have made a difference for the pistols. If you're holding as a CT then I'd hold an angle, rather than peeking constantly, you're far more likely to get a kill unless they throw a good flash.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Thing is, CS isn't realistic, nor should it ever be.


Why?

How introducing realism to a game makes it bad?


----------



## Paradigm84

Realism would take away from the mechanics of the game, it's not supposed to be ARMA or America's Army.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Realism would take away from the mechanics of the game, it's not supposed to be ARMA or America's Army.


America's Army is far from realistic... Anyway, I also don't agree with the tapping inaccuracy, but the spray randomness I am 100% behind, having a persisting pattern for each gun is just silly.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Well, as any person who ever held an actual assault rifle will tell you - spray is supposed to be random. Learning spray patterns by heart is NOT a skill, anyone can do that, given they don't suffer from Alzheimer's. Knowing randomness and applying it tactically is a skill.
> Also, jig-peeking was a bad mechanic to begin with, I'm glad it's not so viable anymore


Um no, this essentially cancels out what separates a pro from a silver. I'm sorry but your argument is wrong on so many levels of competitive cs that I don't know where to begin to refute. Jig-peeking itself is not meant as a form of 1v1 aim battle. In most cases, you're doing it to bait out a defuse or draw attention for a teammate to counter.

In my scenario, I just found it funny that the enemy wasn't even able to land a single hit post update. I'm not saying my positioning was ideal, as it was a test to see how far I can abuse the pistol nerf. I'm sure 8 times out of 10, the USP would have 1 tapped my face in that scenario in the previous CSGO build.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Um no, this essentially cancels out what separates a pro from a silver. I'm sorry but your argument is wrong on so many levels of competitive cs that I don't know where to begin to refute. Jig-peeking itself is not meant as a form of 1v1 aim battle. In most cases, you're doing it to bait out a defuse or draw attention for a teammate to counter.
> 
> In my scenario, I just found it funny that the enemy wasn't even able to land a single hit post update. I'm not saying my positioning was ideal, as it was a test to see how far I can abuse the pistol nerf. I'm sure 8 times out of 10, the USP would have 1 tapped my face in that scenario in the previous CSGO build.


I disagree, having tactical awareness is much harder than learning to aim. If anything, this raises the skill requirements.


----------



## MR-e

In the competitive scene, having good aim is a basic foundation that's a requirement that comes from mastering the spray patterns. The tactical awareness is what separates the S tier players from the A tier. With the now introduced RNG in rifle play, it negates a "constant" that a pro player can factor into their "game awareness" and make situational plays. This rifle RNG although more "realistic," dumbs down the game on the higher tier. While making a fall back scapegoat for silver elites to pad their epeen.


----------



## copterguise

Yeah let's make CS 'realistic', seeing as that's the entire point of the game.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Um no, this essentially cancels out what separates a pro from a silver. I'm sorry but your argument is wrong on so many levels of competitive cs that I don't know where to begin to refute. Jig-peeking itself is not meant as a form of 1v1 aim battle. In most cases, you're doing it to bait out a defuse or draw attention for a teammate to counter.
> 
> In my scenario, I just found it funny that the enemy wasn't even able to land a single hit post update. I'm not saying my positioning was ideal, as it was a test to see how far I can abuse the pistol nerf. I'm sure 8 times out of 10, the USP would have 1 tapped my face in that scenario in the previous CSGO build.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, having tactical awareness is much harder than learning to aim. If anything, this raises the skill requirements.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how much counter-strike you've played but almost everything you've said so far has just an incredible amount of ignorance. We don't really care that you've fired an actual weapon and it's more realistic for the spray to be random. We also really don't care that you know someone who's been shot, and that a stomach shot would have more of an impact than a chest shot, it's a goddamn game and it's been played the same way for the last 15 years, stop trying to make it seem as if these changes are okay. Adding more randomness to the sprays literally makes no sense, and it doesn't make people more skillful, it actually lowers it. People will begin to think that they're good when they hit stupid shots and get lucky because the spray is now more random. There have been so many times that I've played a pug and hit the most absurd shots and my teammates would think that i'm the nuttiest aimer NA. But in reality i know for a fact that many of those crazy shots i've hit were mostly luck, random luck, and now we're gonna have a bunch of people who cant realize that and it just lowers the skill ceiling of the game. If quake arena tried to be realistic i doubt the game would have been as popular as it was and that's fine, games don't need to be realistic that's why most people play them. Well except for you apparently.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I'm not sure how much counter-strike you've played but almost everything you've said so far has just an incredible amount of ignorance. We don't really care that you've fired an actual weapon and it's more realistic for the spray to be random. We also really don't care that you know someone who's been shot, and that a stomach shot would have more of an impact than a chest shot, it's a goddamn game and it's been played the same way for the last 15 years, stop trying to make it seem as if these changes are okay. Adding more randomness to the sprays literally makes no sense, and it doesn't make people more skillful, it actually lowers it. People will begin to think that they're good when they hit stupid shots and get lucky because the spray is now more random. There have been so many times that I've played a pug and hit the most absurd shots and my teammates would think that i'm the nuttiest aimer NA. But in reality i know for a fact that many of those crazy shots i've hit were mostly luck, random luck, and now we're gonna have a bunch of people who cant realize that and it just lowers the skill ceiling of the game. If quake arena tried to be realistic i doubt the game would have been as popular as it was and that's fine, games don't need to be realistic that's why most people play them. Well except for you apparently.


Ok, I'm sorry for being positive and pointing out ways in which the changes are actually good. Let's all be like you and affirm the already certain position that the CS crowd is the worst possible bunch of spoiled crybabies on the planet.
Yeah. Game sucks now, it's all ruined, I'mma go kill myself now because the world has come to an end.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I'm not sure how much counter-strike you've played but almost everything you've said so far has just an incredible amount of ignorance. We don't really care that you've fired an actual weapon and it's more realistic for the spray to be random. We also really don't care that you know someone who's been shot, and that a stomach shot would have more of an impact than a chest shot, it's a goddamn game and it's been played the same way for the last 15 years, stop trying to make it seem as if these changes are okay. Adding more randomness to the sprays literally makes no sense, and it doesn't make people more skillful, it actually lowers it. People will begin to think that they're good when they hit stupid shots and get lucky because the spray is now more random. There have been so many times that I've played a pug and hit the most absurd shots and my teammates would think that i'm the nuttiest aimer NA. But in reality i know for a fact that many of those crazy shots i've hit were mostly luck, random luck, and now we're gonna have a bunch of people who cant realize that and it just lowers the skill ceiling of the game. If quake arena tried to be realistic i doubt the game would have been as popular as it was and that's fine, games don't need to be realistic that's why most people play them. Well except for you apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm sorry for being positive and pointing out ways in which the changes are actually good. Let's all be like you and affirm the already certain position that the CS crowd is the worst possible bunch of spoiled crybabies on the planet.
> Yeah. Game sucks now, it's all ruined, I'mma go kill myself now because the world has come to an end.
Click to expand...

Most of the community is certainly toxic and complain about the smallest things, but these series of changes weren't small at all. You also shouldn't joke about suicide like that.


----------



## alltheGHz

Too bad the implemented the revolver in the game. They shouldn'tve released skins for it, valve could've made it a winter exclusive gun (which would be awesome) but if they wanted to remove it from the game they would have to refund everyone their money on the gun, cases, keys, ect. That would be what, 100k?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Too bad the implemented the revolver in the game. They shouldn'tve released skins for it, valve could've made it a winter exclusive gun (which would be awesome) but if they wanted to remove it from the game they would have to refund everyone their money on the gun, cases, keys, ect. That would be what, 100k?


Something like that... I'm sure however that eventually Valve will heed the complaints of the community and balance the revolver in some way. I actually don't hate the idea of having an option aside from the deagle, which I personally find is about 80% luck and 20% aim. I land ridiculous one taps even I find offensive or I crouch at medium distance with the crosshair right on a still opponents head and miss. A powerful revolver that's different from the deagle (but balanced) could be a welcome addition IMO. I do wish it didn't look so ridiculous though.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Something like that... I'm sure however that eventually Valve will heed the complaints of the community and balance the revolver in some way. I actually don't hate the idea of having an option aside from the deagle, which I personally find is about 80% luck and 20% aim. I land ridiculous one taps even I find offensive or I crouch at medium distance with the crosshair right on a still opponents head and miss. A powerful revolver that's different from the deagle (but balanced) could be a welcome addition IMO. I do wish it didn't look so ridiculous though.


They balanced it few hours ago, didn't you get the update?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> They balanced it few hours ago, didn't you get the update?


I played a few rounds today and it has been tweaked


----------



## IXcrispyXI

this is my second m9 marble opened

















Now i have opened 8 knifes
Huntsman Slaughter FN
Butterfly Stained WW
Flip knife Doppler FN
ST Vanilla Bayonet
M9 Bayo Marble fade FN
Butterfly Fade FN
Butterfly Blue Steel WW
M9 Bayo Marble Fade FN


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> They balanced it few hours ago, didn't you get the update?


It's still way too powerful for something that costs $850 and is accurate while running and jumping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Too bad the implemented the revolver in the game. They shouldn'tve released skins for it, valve could've made it a winter exclusive gun (which would be awesome) but if they wanted to remove it from the game they would have to refund everyone their money on the gun, cases, keys, ect. That would be what, 100k?


It's basically impossible for them to refund things because of the other sites for betting/raffles/trading etc. Also do you do with all the people that made money from selling them, you cant take it back as they may have already spent some of it. I agree that if they're going to add something then it should come without skins. Although a better idea would be to have a beta client rather than using the current version as a beta when there are people making a living off of it.

@ IXcrispyXI

Grats!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Ok, I'm sorry for being positive and pointing out ways in which the changes are actually good. Let's all be like you and affirm the already certain position that the CS crowd is the worst possible bunch of spoiled crybabies on the planet.
> Yeah. Game sucks now, it's all ruined, I'mma go kill myself now because the world has come to an end.


What qualifies as good? For a game like CS, where the community heavily enjoys the fact that it's very skill based, the patch that was released on Tuesday was in the wrong direction.

Pistols should not have a base damage of 86 for any reason. Especially when it only costs $850.

There's nothing wrong with change, but bad change is worse than no change.

As Fusion Racing stated in his post the rifle nerf for the AK/M4A1/M4A4 makes absolutely no sense. Skill is reduced when random elements come into place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> They balanced it few hours ago, didn't you get the update?


It's still not balanced. It's still too good.

I don't mind that Valve added a Revolver, but the implementation and execution was poorly done.

A OPEN Beta Client is a absolute must at this point.


----------



## ronnin426850

It no longer one-shots, and is not even slower and more inaccurate. I think it won't be nerfed further, and it doesn't need to, after 10 matches today I can say it's mostly useless, if not that, then not at all game-breaking.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> It no longer one-shots, and is not even slower and more inaccurate. I think it won't be nerfed further, and it doesn't need to, after 10 matches today I can say it's mostly useless, if not that, then not at all game-breaking.


Was it a casual against bots?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Was it a casual against bots?


No, it was silver, cause I'm a n00b.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Was it a casual against bots?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was silver, cause I'm a n00b.
Click to expand...

Well, then i recommend you play a little more and try to learn the basics of the game first. Then you might enjoy the game a little more. If you feel like queuing up you can always add me and i can show you the basics.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/jach11/


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Well, then i recommend you play a little more and try to learn the basics of the game first. Then you might enjoy the game a little more. If you feel like queuing up you can always add me and i can show you the basics.
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/jach11/


What division are you?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> this is my second m9 marble opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have opened 8 knifes
> Huntsman Slaughter FN
> Butterfly Stained WW
> Flip knife Doppler FN
> ST Vanilla Bayonet
> M9 Bayo Marble fade FN
> Butterfly Fade FN
> Butterfly Blue Steel WW
> M9 Bayo Marble Fade FN


I'm pretty sure i've said this before, but next time i want to do a case opening i'm just going to give all the cases and keys to you and have you open them for me


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I'm pretty sure i've said this before, but next time i want to do a case opening i'm just going to give all the cases and keys to you and have you open them for me










dont worry i have 209 chroma 2 cases left to go through


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> this is my second m9 marble opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have opened 8 knifes
> Huntsman Slaughter FN
> Butterfly Stained WW
> Flip knife Doppler FN
> ST Vanilla Bayonet
> M9 Bayo Marble fade FN
> Butterfly Fade FN
> Butterfly Blue Steel WW
> M9 Bayo Marble Fade FN


That's absolutely insane. I've been wanting an M9 Marble fade for a while now, but people on CSGOLounge are a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

tell me about it. If i'm looking for an item i just go to op skins now. if you have a kara worth around the same amount let me know because i will be willing to trade (once i'm able to trade it)


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> tell me about it. If i'm looking for an item i just go to op skins now. if you have a kara worth around the same amount let me know because i will be willing to trade (once i'm able to trade it)


Just a Karambit Doppler (Phase 4), with 0.011 float value.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

yea mines FN with a 0.034


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> yea mines FN with a 0.034


Yeah, I'd have to add. I got this Doppler P4 for my M9 Fade ~95%, well in between 95% & 100% it was weird, and some Flip Knife Damascus that I won from my own friends Twitch giveaway lol. I think I ditched the M9 Fade just before the value plummeted. I really haven't been keeping up with skin prices though, could you tell me what I would be able to get in a 1:1 trade? (


http://imgur.com/qHZih

)


----------



## SheepMoose

So I posted a trade on CSGL. 4 keys for my FT AK-47 Redline with 4x iBP stickers from 2014 Cologne (not holo or foil, just normal).
Nearly 1 minute later, new comment on trade, "-rep, scammer".

Typical CSGL autists. Considering each of the stickers are $4.40 right now, I don't think asking 4 keys for it is a bad deal.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just unboxed another knife


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Well, then i recommend you play a little more and try to learn the basics of the game first. Then you might enjoy the game a little more. If you feel like queuing up you can always add me and i can show you the basics.
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/jach11/
> 
> 
> 
> What division are you?
Click to expand...

If you're asking what rank i'm currently in match making it would be SMFC.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> If you're asking what rank i'm currently in match making it would be SMFC.


Yes, rank. Well, good for you, I don't know how balance is on that level, but on MGE revolver is useless.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> If you're asking what rank i'm currently in match making it would be SMFC.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, rank. Well, good for you, I don't know how balance is on that level, but on MGE revolver is useless.
Click to expand...

Probably because most people down there don't know how to aim, actually that could apply to almost all ranks.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> just unboxed another knife


dude this is insane, that luck.









how many cases for 1 knife??


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i opened 40 today


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> i opened 40 today


The real life things you could buy with that money though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> i opened 40 today
> 
> 
> 
> The real life things you could buy with that money though.
Click to expand...

I'd spend it on some DDR4 memory to go with my future skylake upgrade


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> i opened 40 today


What?! I thought it took about 400-500 cases per knife, on average?

Been a while since I watched the case opening analysis vid 3kliksphilip did


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Yes, rank. Well, good for you, I don't know how balance is on that level, but on MGE revolver is useless.


Balance should always revolve around the top level. That's where people know how to play the game, and are capable of abusing every little mechanic.

Lower ranks don't use the CZ, while in professional play the CZ is still heavily used is a good example of a gun that's surprisingly balanced finally.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Balance should always revolve around the top level.


I completely agree, with the small exception that games on pro level should be analyzed, we shouldn't just take pro's opinion for granted, because they have financial interest in opposing every change. So balance should revolve around what's best for the game on top level, and not always around what people on top level say. Of course if I spend a year perfecting a weapon for 100,000$ tournament, I'll be very angry at any change to that weapon, even if it is for the better of the overall gameplay.


----------



## w35t

Why can't NA teams ever close out matches in majors?!?!? Gahwd!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Why can't NA teams ever close out matches in majors?!?!? Gahwd!


That was really bad. Nitro with 26 frags at half against Fnatic....... It's depressing from every players standpoint when you can't win a match when a player goes absolutely massive.

That was Liquids best chance of taking a map off of Fnatic too, can basically call it GG on Mirage.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That was really bad. Nitro with 26 frags at half against Fnatic....... It's depressing from every players standpoint when you can't win a match when a player goes absolutely massive.
> 
> That was Liquids best chance of taking a map off of Fnatic too, can basically call it GG on Mirage.


For sure, similar situation when they played NV, first map on Cobblestone was 14-16 or maybe 13-16, then they fell apart second map, Cache I believe, after the loss. Clear mental defeat. I blame Adren; bad calls & poor individual performance. I feel bad for Nitro.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> For sure, similar situation when they played NV, first map on Cobblestone was 14-16 or maybe 13-16, then they fell apart second map, Cache I believe, after the loss. Clear mental defeat. I blame Adren; bad calls & poor individual performance. I feel bad for Nitro.


Elige wasn't very helpful on Cache either. Constantly giving up his life to make a play when defending at B.

Liquid losing a 5vs3 advantage.... lol sigh.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So I always get a bunch of 'what-if' type thoughts but rarely share them. I figured I'd might as well share this one. I've had it in my head for quite a while now.

What do you guys think if they made the pistols give a little bit of extra money on kill? Example, default pistols (P2000, Glock, USP) gave +150, Eagle, CZ75 +100, all others +200. THESE ARE EXAMPLE NUMBERS. I know this would definitely change up the second round since this means you could potentially have an extra $200 on two players which would mean a couple spare flashbangs or for CT they might be able to get a couple more M4AX instead of having to get FAMAS's.

Just an entertaining thought, I'm not suggesting this happens so don't bite my head off.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've yet to open one case on CSGO lol.
Over 1.2k hrs on 2 accounts


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> So I always get a bunch of 'what-if' type thoughts but rarely share them. I figured I'd might as well share this one. I've had it in my head for quite a while now.
> 
> What do you guys think if they made the pistols give a little bit of extra money on kill? Example, default pistols (P2000, Glock, USP) gave +150, Eagle, CZ75 +100, all others +200. THESE ARE EXAMPLE NUMBERS. I know this would definitely change up the second round since this means you could potentially have an extra $200 on two players which would mean a couple spare flashbangs or for CT they might be able to get a couple more M4AX instead of having to get FAMAS's.
> 
> Just an entertaining thought, I'm not suggesting this happens so don't bite my head off.


Not a good idea, they need discourage force pistol buys rather than giving people more of a reason to do it. The pistols are already too strong compared to where they should be and managing your economy is a real skill in high level CS, instead what we really need is a nerf to the amount of damage they do to stop people forcing up with armour and a pistol and then getting a 1 tap at close range. We also don't want to make it easier to manage your teams economy either. Every time I see one of those Tec-9 rush rounds, or a bunch of P250's holding weird close angles it just feels cheap, and makes games less interesting when it happens as there's no real risk to doing it. For me CS:GO would be a lot more interesting if they removed the ability to one shot with any pistol (except the R8 and deagle) at any range against armour. I want to see people having to take a big risk with a larger investment to try and get some kills, rather than just spending $300 and taking a rifle off of someone that's possibly invested $4-5k in a round. I'm not saying that weird buys shouldn't be possible, it's just they shouldn't be anywhere near as easy to succeed with as they are now. It's even more stupid considering they buffed the SMGs to try and get more people to use them in force buys, but we still see people going Tec-9 armour instead so they can have the grenades as the Tec-9 is more than capable enough. Thorin has covered a similar topic in a few videos, including his one about the R8 explaining how one of the ways to balance the weapon is the cost and kill reward against how useful it It's a very important thing in CS and I think if you up the kill reward on the pistols that are already too strong it'll cause some serious economical balance issues in the game.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Not a good idea, they need discourage force pistol buys rather than giving people more of a reason to do it. The pistols are already too strong compared to where they should be and managing your economy is a real skill in high level CS, instead what we really need is a nerf to the amount of damage they do to stop people forcing up with armour and a pistol and then getting a 1 tap at close range. We also don't want to make it easier to manage your teams economy either. Every time I see one of those Tec-9 rush rounds, or a bunch of P250's holding weird close angles it just feels cheap, and makes games less interesting when it happens as there's no real risk to doing it. For me CS:GO would be a lot more interesting if they removed the ability to one shot with any pistol (except the R8 and deagle) at any range against armour. I want to see people having to take a big risk with a larger investment to try and get some kills, rather than just spending $300 and taking a rifle off of someone that's possibly invested $4-5k in a round. I'm not saying that weird buys shouldn't be possible, it's just they shouldn't be anywhere near as easy to succeed with as they are now. It's even more stupid considering they buffed the SMGs to try and get more people to use them in force buys, but we still see people going Tec-9 armour instead so they can have the grenades as the Tec-9 is more than capable enough. Thorin has covered a similar topic in a few videos, including his one about the R8 explaining how one of the ways to balance the weapon is the cost and kill reward against how useful it It's a very important thing in CS and I think if you up the kill reward on the pistols that are already too strong it'll cause some serious economical balance issues in the game.


In 1.6 I always raged when I'd glock a person from Top of cat to mid, or something else at that range, and I wouldn't even touch the guy. Now I appreciate that


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've yet to open one case on CSGO lol.
> Over 1.2k hrs on 2 accounts


I've spent £156 on skins and the only thing to show for it is my Deagle Blaze MW.

I've a friend who got the game in the sale and on his third case got a Butterfly Knife Fade FN.

So much rage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I've spent £156 on skins and the only thing to show for it is my Deagle Blaze MW.
> 
> I've a friend who got the game in the sale and on his third case got a Butterfly Knife Fade FN.
> 
> So much rage.


I have a friend who msg'ed me the other day saying:
"I won $1,100 in my last bet"

His inventory could be enough to set money down for a mortgage for a house.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have a friend who msg'ed me the other day saying:
> "I won $1,100 in my last bet"
> 
> His inventory could be enough to set money down for a mortgage for a house.


If i end up getting another case i'll just sell it. I can't be bothered opening them and getting nothing in return.

I'll give that idea a day or two.


----------



## MunneY

I have a bunch of useless skins... how does one bet them?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I have a bunch of useless skins... how does one bet them?


csgolounge.com


----------



## aLv1080

You guys should check out these maps
http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=414356783

It looks wayyy better than the original ones.
A promod with slothsquadron's weapon balance mod + these maps would be amazing.


----------



## dmasteR

Grand Final of the ESEA/ESL LAN 250K






NAVI vs Fnatic


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> You guys should check out these maps
> http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=414356783
> 
> It looks wayyy better than the original ones.
> A promod with slothsquadron's weapon balance mod + these maps would be amazing.


I like the originals better.


----------



## MunneY

I keep getting this when i try to bet?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I keep getting this when i try to bet?


had the same - gave up lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I keep getting this when i try to bet?


CSGOLOUNGE Bots are down as the error says. Won't be back up for a few more days I would assume as Valve implemented the Escrow thing.

I highly suggest reading the Rules on the site as well.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Grand Final of the ESEA/ESL LAN 250K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAVI vs Fnatic


And what an EPIC match it was too!! Some of the best CS I've seen in a while!


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLv1080*
> 
> You guys should check out these maps
> http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=414356783
> 
> It looks wayyy better than the original ones.
> A promod with slothsquadron's weapon balance mod + these maps would be amazing.


I've been meaning to check those out. Visibility looks a lot better for sure. Is FPS better on them too?


----------



## aLv1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I've been meaning to check those out. Visibility looks a lot better for sure. Is FPS better on them too?


I don't know, I haven't played a DM or 5v5 on those maps yet, only offline.
But it makes sense, because it has less stuff, and it doesn't have chickens either.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CSGOLOUNGE Bots are down as the error says. Won't be back up for a few more days I would assume as Valve implemented the Escrow thing.
> 
> I highly suggest reading the Rules on the site as well.


then how are people betting? Doesn't make any sense


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> then how are people betting? Doesn't make any sense


Haven't been on there in ages, but I'd assume it's still the same. You can have your returns from betting still on their bots, the site tracks them and you can then re bet with those without having to trade them back and forth.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> And what an EPIC match it was too!! Some of the best CS I've seen in a while!


Agreed. This match was honestly one of the best CS:GO BO5 matches I've seen in a long time! Congrats to Fnatic for winning another tournament!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> then how are people betting? Doesn't make any sense


You can bet from your returns. It's what I've been doing for days now on every account. I'm always prepared for situations like this by keeping a few max bet skins on each CSGL account.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Agreed. This match was honestly one of the best CS:GO BO5 matches I've seen in a long time! Congrats to Fnatic for winning another tournament! :thumb


Is there a Youtube video of it? Can you post a link, I don't know what to search for


----------



## chemicalfan

@ronnin426850 VODs are here - http://www.hltv.org/match/2299888-fnatic-natus-vincere-esl-esea-pro-league-season-2-finals


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> @ronnin426850 VODs are here - http://www.hltv.org/match/2299888-fnatic-natus-vincere-esl-esea-pro-league-season-2-finals


Thank you!


----------



## MR-e

Twice yesterday while playing csgo, my mouse would be unresponsive for about 3-5 seconds. Happened right when I was going up Cat stairs on D2 as a T. Needless to say, I got my face shot off and everyone thought I had the reaction time of a grandpa.

This has happened before, but not quite as frequent as of late. My current mouse is a 6 year old Logitech G5 so I think the sensor/mouse clicks are starting to show it's age. I'm a claw/palmer depending on situation so I think the go to mouse would be SS Rival?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Is your computer beeping at you through the speakers at the same time? Similar situation with me while holding keys at the same time. Turns out, you turn down the speed of the keyboard repeat rate in control panel. I have to turn it down really slow to stop this from happening which means it takes forever to delete long lines of text


----------



## MR-e

^No, I believe it's strictly mouse related. Will go at it for a few days and see if the symptoms get worse and upgrade if necessary.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Ah I see. For me USB stuff just completely locks up and it beeps at me on any key press and release. It's not until I release from one of the keys that are pressed before the lock up occurs that it stops doing it. This also only happens on games that heavily tax one or two threads. Minecraft will lock up (a lot of mods, custom pack) with just one key and nothing else, but CS:GO typically requires two and then the third will lock it up. Ex: [F] (crouch) while moving forward. I'll try to move forward and right, so now [F], [W], and [D] are getting pressed and it lock up. A big issue for me was when I would be moving into a site and I try to side step into a crouch. Upon the clattering of keys, [F] would lock me up so now I'm just a sitting target... That has been resolved though. Lockups are very rare and only last for a split second.


----------



## chemicalfan

Wireless mouse? Could be batteries wearing out.

Question for you guys - given the Steam Market discount (mobile authentication) ends tomorrow, do you think there will be a price hike for skins sold on 3rd party sites too? I'm feeling the knife itch again (help me)


----------



## HPE1000

Been having fun trolling my brother. Bound his use key to kill, so he went to plant and killed himself. Bound his r key, then the f key. Then q but he didn't hit q in 3 matches and I gave up on that. Now I have it set to mouse 2. He thinks his computer/game is messed up and has no idea I have been doing it. Had some friends in on it to distract him so I could get on his computer to keep changing it every time. All he has figured out so far is that the keys are unbound (when he is looking in the controls menu).

Done in casual ofc lol


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That's amazing


----------



## jach11

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/12/13394/
Changes reverted
Anyone who thought this update was a good idea has no idea how anything works in this game.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/12/13394/
> Changes reverted
> Anyone who thought this update was a good idea has no idea how anything works in this game.


Wish they kept the pistol nerfs for all but the Glock and maybe P2000, but thank god for the Rifle nerf being reverted


----------



## b0z0

So excited....


----------



## Shanenanigans

I seem to have missed the pistol nerfs. What were they exactly? Just a doubling of running inaccuracy I think right?

Also I think they went about balancing the wrong way. Instead of the rifle nerfs, they should've just removed aim punch with armor and had that vision shake when you got dinked. Like Source I guess. To be honest, I haven't touched 1.6 in at least five years so I can't remember how it was over there.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/12/13394/
> Changes reverted
> Anyone who thought this update was a good idea has no idea how anything works in this game.


What a relief, we can finally get off Mr. Devs' Wild Ride now!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> I seem to have missed the pistol nerfs. What were they exactly? Just a doubling of running inaccuracy I think right?
> 
> Also I think they went about balancing the wrong way. Instead of the rifle nerfs, they should've just removed aim punch with armor and had that vision shake when you got dinked. Like Source I guess. To be honest, I haven't touched 1.6 in at least five years so I can't remember how it was over there.


Yes, double running accuracy. I think the pistol nerf was fine besides the glock and the tec-9. Tec-9 needed a extra nerf and the glock needs to stay at what it's currently at now.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes, double running accuracy. I think the pistol nerf was fine besides the glock and the tec-9. Tec-9 needed a extra nerf and the glock needs to stay at what it's currently at now.


Yeah I didn't realize the pistols were nerfed as well. Found them behaving really weird (at least the five seven and the glock, cuz I hate the tec-9 only because I don't know how to use it effectively) and couldn't pinpoint why.

Just played a game and have had such bad luck. Ended up in the middle of the table with 19-10-16. That's how bad my fragging was. Just couldn't finish any kills.


----------



## semencmoz

does valve's way of doing things changed? I couldn't imagine them reverting those ridiculusly slight rifle changes (i agree with shroud in this sense, they are barely noticeble) only after week of MM testing.
I think the proper way of handling reddit moaning would be to slightly increase (by 5-10%) first shot accuracy and reverting pistol changes of usp-s, p2k and glock (which were pointless).

Now I'm not sure what Valve will do, and how they will approach this "boosting tapping and nerfing spraying" initiative, they had shown.


----------



## lolllll117

I'm happy to see they are addressing the issues that they caused with the recent update.
I didn't mind the pistol nerf that much, the only pistol that i was upset to see nerfed was the glock because it's already hard enough to hit anything with that, especially against USP's


----------



## 500sd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/12/13394/
> Changes reverted
> Anyone who thought this update was a good idea has no idea how anything works in this game.


thank god...at least valve is somewhat sensible these days. although i still have no idea what was going on in their heads when they decided to release a deagle alternate.


----------



## jon666

It was a cool idea. Maybe six shots, and maybe around the same damage as the deagle though...right clicking is insane with eight shots.


----------



## pez

Yeah, while I'm on my older GPU, I've been using my secondary account and I went into casual to play with it. Just trolling with it, I was doing OK lol.


----------



## Wezzor

Do you guys think they'll release the new operation this year?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Do you guys think they'll release the new operation this year?


I'm going to take a guess and say no. I think they were planning for the release of the revolver and the revolver case to keep us busy until the new year.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> MISC
> 
> Client bone setup performance optimizations.
> Fixed bullet hits on players beyond max bullet penetration distance always counting as penetration hits.
> KILLER REPLAY
> 
> Fixed sometimes incorrect in-scope fog and blur in Killer Replay.
> Fixed some instances where a player could get stuck in Killer Replay.
> GAME STATE INTEGRATION
> 
> Bomb plant timer Game State Integration event is now slightly delayed when playing on Terrorist or Counter-Terrorist team.
> CDN URLs for images of weapons and weapon finishes are now available in items_game_cdn.txt
> STEAM CONTROLLER
> 
> Added support for haptic feedback.
> Use steam_controller_haptics convar to turn haptics on or off.


The new TSM / complexity rosters are amusing...........


----------



## chemicalfan

What do you mean? I haven't seen any announcements


----------



## semencmoz

TSM apparently wants to buy T2 NA team (to perform at turner's E-league). moses and someone else had a conversation that names-wise NA shuffle will make several NA rosters worse, not better (as it supposed to be, when we usually mean "shuffle" term).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677558587695243264


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What do you mean? I haven't seen any announcements


.

I always know a lot of behind the scene NA roster changes. Both rosters are a complete joke, I won't post them here but if you want to know them just PM me on steam.

TSM bought players, not even a team.


----------



## chemicalfan

I won't ask for specifics, but are we talking a roster full of T2-3 players (like, those that make up the numbers in teams like Enemy & Elevate?)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Frod is coming back to the scene on Complexity. Just wow.

Source - http://www.hltv.org/news/16660-complexity-brings-back-frod


----------



## Totally Dubbed

NA are so bad it's not even funny...


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> .
> 
> I always know a lot of behind the scene NA roster changes. Both rosters are a complete joke, I won't post them here but if you want to know them just PM me on steam.
> 
> TSM bought players, not even a team.


TSM is doing the same thing with their League team too apparently.


----------



## Tagkaman

Some questions/thoughts for the new year of counter-strike (mainly european focused don't follow NA in depth sorry):

- Will TSM finally break through their mental barrier and become dominant? I'd like to see the tale of two teams expand to three.
- Will quieter yet powerful teams like VP, Na'vi find their groove and enter the contest for the top spot as well?
- Will there be an NiP next year?

Where will the following players go?
- Allu and the rest of NiP if it does disband.
- S1mple as his ESL ban comes to an end.

These came to mind immediately for me. Feel free to post some more questions for the new year that I haven't raised.


----------



## lolllll117

I heard that valve might be redistributing the MM ranks so that the top ranks aren't flooded with terrible players. Not sure how true it is but I did have a few friends tell me they lost a rank or two within the past few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ranks are being redistributed, the amount it's affecting MM right now is disgusting. My whole friends list has basically deranked. My smurf with 87% win percentage after only one loss is now at LEM


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ranks are being redistributed, the amount it's affecting MM right now is disgusting. My whole friends list has basically deranked. My smurf with 87% win percentage after only one loss is now at LEM


It's for the better. I was getting fed up with people being like "I'm GE so i'm just as good as KennyS"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ranks are being redistributed, the amount it's affecting MM right now is disgusting. My whole friends list has basically deranked. My smurf with 87% win percentage after only one loss is now at LEM


Sounds like its working the way its supposed to be. Nearly everyone that was Global Elite should have been DMG at best.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm still at my MG2 meanwhile my DMG friend is back to MG2 as well XD


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I'm still at my MG2 meanwhile my DMG friend is back to MG2 as well XD


Yeah I stayed at MG2 as well...


----------



## chemicalfan

Ugh, I'm probably back in Silver now then


----------



## eBombzor

Well I don't know if it counts but I regained my rank and got eagle after being idle for 4 months (was Supreme 4 months ago).


----------



## ronnin426850

I got deranked from MGE to MG2 (not caused by poor play







)


----------



## LocoDiceGR

From DMG to MGE and playing with MGE playing like silvers...literally...i dont eve'n


----------



## pez

Oh god. I just got up to LE...so I'm assuming I'm going to be back in MGE on my main. Lol. Good lord. I've been playing on my smurf account and haven't even logged into my main in a week. I've been giving minimal effort and even then I felt the people in MG1 and MG2 level were very sporadic. Obviously, I'm not the only person with a smurf account, but when I heard the line 'I was a DMG, until I was deranked' and then ended the match with him as a GNM and bottom fragging....lol. I'm sure I'm being harsh, but the level of DMG and LE vs MG1 and even MG2 is pretty awful lol. I thought DMG and LE level players had bad game sense (me included), but it's a brand new level of stupid.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I'm glad they redistributed the ranks. I had just dropped to SMFC (had 2 wins after the derank though), and was fully expecting LEM, but that didn't happen. And after my next game, also a win, I got back up to GE.

One thing's for sure. The level of players in Dubai (Middle East, Egypt, etc) is much higher than in Singapore (players from Vietnam, Indonesia, Singapore, Malaysia, HK, and other smaller countries in the region) at the same level. I'm hoping this entire redistribution made the game tougher at the higher ranks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> It's for the better. I was getting fed up with people being like "I'm GE so i'm just as good as KennyS"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Sounds like its working the way its supposed to be. Nearly everyone that was Global Elite should have been DMG at best.


this is true - although the Globals I knew were genuine globals with good skill, positioning etc - not boosted noobs I've met on MM.
In fact all my friends I feel haven't been boosted - their ranks truly reflect their skill.

Also not to be offensive but:
Global NA is = to LE/LEM EU.
After having played in both continents....it's safe to say that even the Russians (who rage) play better than the Americans


----------



## ronnin426850

There seems to be a gap between MG2 and MGE. MG2 are like silver to me, while MGE own me regularly, I can't seem to find my place. Just promoted to MGE, but I suspect I'll be demoted again 3-5 games from now, this is now the tenth or so time this happens since the redistribution.


----------



## MR-e

Is this official anywhere? Anywhoo, my rank still the same


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This is a disgrace - ever since the update for ranks - there's hackers, SO MANY hackers - everywhere, ever 2nd game there's a hacker - it's disgraceful from Valve.
In the last 2 weeks I've had 5 people VAC'ed:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/hellogaisisuck
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198245231938
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198262603592
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198263484118
http://steamcommunity.com/id/misajeborec

And that's ONLY on my main acc, not even smurf where I've had a further 3 people VAC'ed


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This is a disgrace - ever since the update for ranks - there's hackers, SO MANY hackers - everywhere, ever 2nd game there's a hacker - it's disgraceful from Valve.
> In the last 2 weeks I've had 5 people VAC'ed:
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/hellogaisisuck
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198245231938
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198262603592
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198263484118
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/misajeborec
> 
> And that's ONLY on my main acc, not even smurf where I've had a further 3 people VAC'ed


Oooh, one of those guys has 1200 hours on record







That must hurt... VAC bans are permanent, right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Oooh, one of those guys has 1200 hours on record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must hurt... VAC bans are permanent, right?


In all honesty I couldn't careless about hours, they cheat = VAC - skins, hours, GG.
And you can boost hours, so it's nothing special


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This is a disgrace - ever since the update for ranks - there's hackers, SO MANY hackers - everywhere, ever 2nd game there's a hacker - it's disgraceful from Valve.
> In the last 2 weeks I've had 5 people VAC'ed:
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/hellogaisisuck
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198245231938
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198262603592
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198263484118
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/misajeborec
> 
> And that's ONLY on my main acc, not even smurf where I've had a further 3 people VAC'ed


*Cheaters**

I highly doubt the rank distribution had anything to do with cheaters. More to do with the fact that it's the holiday and people are on break.

What do you want Valve to do? If you ban the cheat right away, the cheat provider knows it's been detected and Valve catches less people. The way it's currently setup is fine, if you're bothered by people who are cheating you should probably stop playing MatchMaking. Alternative services are out there for a reason.

ESEA/FaceIt/CEVO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> this is true - although the Globals I knew were genuine globals with good skill, positioning etc - not boosted noobs I've met on MM.
> In fact all my friends I feel haven't been boosted - their ranks truly reflect their skill.
> 
> Also not to be offensive but:
> Global NA is = to LE/LEM EU.
> After having played in both continents....it's safe to say that even the Russians (who rage) play better than the Americans


Not offended, but as someone who played at the top level of CS, I can honestly say that's not true. I've played on quite a few EU games and the only reason I found them slightly more difficult was due to the language barrier.

As seen on ESEA, European players RWS is no higher than the NA players RWS that are global elite and new to ESEA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In all honesty I couldn't careless about hours, they cheat = VAC - skins, hours, GG.
> And you can boost hours, so it's nothing special


Hardly anyone is going to waste their time boosting their hours if they're cheating. It's typically people who decide to cheat because they were trying to cheat on a smurf account and got their main account banned as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> *Cheaters**
> 
> I highly doubt the rank distribution had anything to do with cheaters. More to do with the fact that it's the holiday and people are on break.
> 
> What do you want Valve to do? If you ban the cheat right away, the cheat provider knows it's been detected and Valve catches less people. The way it's currently setup is fine, if you're bothered by people who are cheating you should probably stop playing MatchMaking. Alternative services are out there for a reason.
> 
> ESEA/FaceIt/CEVO
> Not offended, but as someone who played at the top level of CS, I can honestly say that's not true. I've played on quite a few EU games and the only reason I found them slightly more difficult was due to the language barrier.
> 
> As seen on ESEA, European players RWS is no higher than the NA players RWS that are global elite and new to ESEA.
> Hardly anyone is going to waste their time boosting their hours if they're cheating. It's typically people who decide to cheat because they were trying to cheat on a smurf account and got their main account banned as well.


someone seems offended


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> someone seems offended


Not offended at all. I played at the top level.

I don't even play MatchMaking ever. Just find it funny when comments like NA GE = EU LEM, which are just HLTV posts. :]

https://play.esea.net/users/217657?tab=history


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not offended at all. I played at the top level.
> 
> I don't even play MatchMaking ever. Just find it funny when comments like NA GE = EU LEM, which are just HLTV posts. :]
> 
> https://play.esea.net/users/217657?tab=history


I don't even play MatchMaking ever.
I don't even play MatchMaking ever.
I don't even play MatchMaking ever.

And you're commenting on it


----------



## Paradigm84

No guys, don't you get it? Live in the EU = god at the game. (Despite the fact that the UK has even less to show than the US when it comes to CS).


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Is this official anywhere? Anywhoo, my rank still the same


Found an official response from Valve 3 days ago...


----------



## jon666

I guess that explains why I keep getting matched with oddball eagles even though I dropped down to double ak. The influx of subtle racism in usernames is also kind of strange.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Playing a HACKER RIGHT NOW.
Recorded it - going on YouTube, that was disgraceful.
Enemy team were being boosted too.


----------



## MR-e

People please... hacker, cheater... there's a difference. Yelling on forums and posting youtube videos isn't going to help you either. Just report and move on. Once they get Vac'd your loss gets overturned anyways.


----------



## SheepMoose

Just move to ESEA if you don't want to play against cheaters.


----------



## Sikkamore

Is this why I'm playing with idiots on my LE smurf? Holy crap they can't even throw flashbangs over walls... -_-


----------



## mutatedknutz

Yeah when ever i come across hackers, i just report them and tell my team to report too.
Even if my team player is hacking, i report that person, cause imo hacking is bad, be natural to the game and play fair, even if youre noob.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Found an official response from Valve 3 days ago...


Aww man, hurts to know that I'm "below average"








I mean, it's fair, but it's still a bit sad to know (I'd always secretly hoped the bias was skewed, with ~GN1 being the peak)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> People please... hacker, cheater... there's a difference. :


Not really, both ruin the game. Plus cheating = hacking or griefing, pretty much. Even smurfing isn't really cheating, just gotta up your game.

Question - is it worth bothering with 128 tick servers on a 60Hz monitor? Is the disadvantage you'll have render it frustrating and pointless?


----------



## SheepMoose

The rank changes are good, I think.
Previously GE was close to a cake-walk for anyone who was quite good. It was filled with players who didn't deserve to be there, and became not as challenging for players to get there. GE should really be the cream of the crop, the top 1% like it was. When the VAC wave came in GE slowly became the top 5% of players. The distribution was simply too large and meant that GE games either went two ways - A complete stomping of the other team, or a complete stomping of your own.

Plus it's really weird seeing LEM's who don't even cross over into B on Dust II because a terrorist has an AWP or something. I'd hope people in my rank would be on par skill wise, but playing ESEA I guess I can't fault them for not keeping up.


----------



## beatfried

cheating is one thing... its annoying yeah. but they get banned and they're gone for some time.
way more annoying for me are the boosted p90 lows which can't play the game. But as far as I see they changed something up in the way ranks work. I see many boosted players which were winning a lot of matches but always bottom fragging falling down in ranks. thats a nice thing! thank you valve!


----------



## w35t

Yea what is all this rank redistribution stuff about? I've been playing a decent amount over the last couple weeks and even though I've received the notification that someone I've played with has been banned (no idea who) I've stayed LEM the whole time. I should be only maybe 1 or 2 wins away from SMFC xD. And to think my end goal 6 months ago was DMG. I feel like I don't even deserve LEM though honestly, I am still terrible at spraying with rifles.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> People please... hacker, cheater... there's a difference. Yelling on forums and posting youtube videos isn't going to help you either. Just report and move on. Once they get Vac'd your loss gets overturned anyways.


because it ruins your win streak an uprank. Naming and shaming hackers is a good thing, and something more people should do more often. On top of that, every little helps. It's like saying: overwatch is a waste of time.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> because it ruins your win streak an uprank. Naming and shaming hackers is a good thing, and something more people should do more often. On top of that, every little helps. It's like saying: overwatch is a waste of time.


No, overwatch is not a waste of time. No where did I say that nor did I imply that. People put too much emphasis on "Ranks" with matchmaking that they lose sight of the game completely. I hop on matchmaking to find a quick game with some friends just to play the game. If I was so concerned about ranks, I'd join a league team and progress through a real rank instead of some made up rank system that nobody gives a dickbutt about.

Seriously? Naming and shaming? Instead of wasting time putting up youtube videos that may get all of 20 hits, I'd rather put my time towards something constructive. Lets be honest, unless you're a popular youtuber, no one is going to give two richard simmons about a video some no namer posts... and even if you're a popular youtuber, unless you have any competitive credentials, nobody besides silver lemmings will take you seriously - ie warowl.

Hacker / cheater - there is a difference. Unless you're doing all the coding yourself, you're just a degenerate low life cheater.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> No, overwatch is not a waste of time. No where did I say that nor did I imply that. People put too much emphasis on "Ranks" with matchmaking that they lose sight of the game completely. I hop on matchmaking to find a quick game with some friends just to play the game. If I was so concerned about ranks, I'd join a league team and progress through a real rank instead of some made up rank system that nobody gives a dickbutt about.
> 
> Seriously? Naming and shaming? Instead of wasting time putting up youtube videos that may get all of 20 hits, I'd rather put my time towards something constructive. Lets be honest, unless you're a popular youtuber, no one is going to give two richard simmons about a video some no namer posts... and even if you're a popular youtuber, unless you have any competitive credentials, nobody besides silver lemmings will take you seriously - ie warowl.
> 
> Hacker / cheater - there is a difference. Unless you're doing all the coding yourself, you're just a degenerate low life cheater.


lol... that's the attitude I hate most about people: 'it's only going to get 20 views'


----------



## MR-e

whatever floats your boat budd.


----------



## Swag

It might seem that it is completely futile and useless to post videos for demos that include hackers (And I'm going to refer to them as hackers regardless because I believe anyone who uses a program that bypasses a security system is a hacker, doesn't matter if you program your own), but any little bit of exposure is better than nothing. The 20 people who view it, either they become more aware of some or they consolidate their negative feelings towards hackers to prevent them from hacking.

And plus, not every hacker gets banned. I've seen players who've been hacking for a couple years on their main and they're completely fine. If you ever go around reddit, they have guides specifically for hackers who don't want to get banned. And really, a lot of "shots" most people would say is because he hacked is normally just pure luck. I've shot people through smoke before, I've prefired people before. It just depends on the situation and the location. Doesn't mean I'm hacking either.

But I completely agree with TD here, more exposure to show hackers = no negative to us and negative for them.


----------



## pez

Logged into my main and I'm still LE. However, MG1 and MG2's are still pretty awful....and still toxic as ever.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question - is it worth bothering with 128 tick servers on a 60Hz monitor? Is the disadvantage you'll have render it frustrating and pointless?


128tick servers have better hit reg than 64 tick. Not everything is about the display rate.


----------



## ronnin426850

Isn't it fun when you're first, and the last on your team tries to kick you, and almost succeeds, for "using noob weapons"?!

Can any of you relate to that?

This game will create the next Hitler, I'm calling it.


----------



## beatfried

oh... you're one of the p90 lows i meant above.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Being first on your team doesn't mean best. You can get all 5 kills 16 rounds straight and still lose the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ah classic volvo:
Went with my main as a supreme and a friend who is global.
We win one, draw one and lose one - and I derank to LEM.
We played against globals and supremes only - the logic is beyond me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It might seem that it is completely futile and useless to post videos for demos that include hackers (And I'm going to refer to them as hackers regardless because I believe anyone who uses a program that bypasses a security system is a hacker, doesn't matter if you program your own), but any little bit of exposure is better than nothing. The 20 people who view it, either they become more aware of some or they consolidate their negative feelings towards hackers to prevent them from hacking.
> 
> And plus, not every hacker gets banned. I've seen players who've been hacking for a couple years on their main and they're completely fine. If you ever go around reddit, they have guides specifically for hackers who don't want to get banned. And really, a lot of "shots" most people would say is because he hacked is normally just pure luck. I've shot people through smoke before, I've prefired people before. It just depends on the situation and the location. Doesn't mean I'm hacking either.
> 
> But I completely agree with TD here, more exposure to show hackers = no negative to us and negative for them.


ah nice to see you again swag!
For sure, more exposure the better. IF people keep quiet, then the R8 again (as an example of people venting and posting their anger about it on forums, videos etc) and made them rethink the gun.
Same goes for the rifles that they screwed up.
Sure hackers =/= a game breaking gun, but the principle still applies. The equivalent of "not voting" for a president / prime minister is the same to me. "If I don't vote, I don't make a difference" - everyone takes that attitude and the wrong person gets elected.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> oh... you're one of the p90 lows i meant above.


No, actually I play AUG and SG because my hands shake and I need the mid-range zoom to be able to do anything.

And being first in the team Definitely means you are doing a lot to help the team win.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> oh... you're one of the p90 lows i meant above.
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually I play AUG and SG because my hands shake and I need the mid-range zoom to be able to do anything.
> 
> And being first in the team Definitely means you are doing a lot to help the team win.
Click to expand...

No it doesn't. You can easily top frag but cost *every round loss* and go 0 - 16.

I'll put it like this. I play up *a lot* with my friends. I usually am at the bottom or fourth for my team, but I'm constantly giving callouts that win us rounds or dropping my entire stash of cash for a team buy to win us a crucial round. Sure I'm not doing well on the scoreboard, but when I give my team a callout that gets us on the bombsite and win a 2v4 to get the defuse, that is participating much more than just picking up 2 kills every round


----------



## pez

This thread has gotten really hostile in the past few pages.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah classic volvo:
> Went with my main as a supreme and a friend who is global.
> We win one, draw one and lose one - and I derank to LEM.
> We played against globals and supremes only - the logic is beyond me.


It's to do with the rank reset. Everyone (except people who were absolutely crushing at the top of global) has been expecting to derank after a loss. I've seen people win 8 then lose 1 and derank. It's just because of the change to the elo system.


----------



## HITTI

I really sat down with cs:go this time around. I am better understanding it. I gave up on it long ago but then starting to understand how to operate the game, I am enjoying it. Had no idea B was loadout window.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> No it doesn't. You can easily top frag but cost *every round loss* and go 0 - 16.
> 
> I'll put it like this. I play up *a lot* with my friends. I usually am at the bottom or fourth for my team, but I'm constantly giving callouts that win us rounds or dropping my entire stash of cash for a team buy to win us a crucial round. Sure I'm not doing well on the scoreboard, but when I give my team a callout that gets us on the bombsite and win a 2v4 to get the defuse, that is participating much more than just picking up 2 kills every round


You're not making sense, I am not saying a person at the bottom is definitely not helpful. I'm saying a person on the top definitely is. Your example is of a different thing.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> You're not making sense, I am not saying a person at the bottom is definitely not helpful. I'm saying a person on the top definitely is. Your example is of a different thing.


you're still wrong.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 128tick servers have better hit reg than 64 tick. Not everything is about the display rate.


Thanks the input, it feels SO different though. Like, the difference between COD -> CS 64-tick is the same difference in feel to CS 64-tick -> CS 128-tick.
Maybe I'll have a bit of a play around, but I don't get how streamers like summit can switch between ESEA & MM and still hit shots.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Isn't it fun when you're first, and the last on your team tries to kick you, and almost succeeds, for "using noob weapons"?!
> 
> Can any of you relate to that?


Yep, and it's normally foreigners or stupid kids.
It's like "yeah, kick me, good luck with the bot buying an autoshotty every round"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Being first on your team doesn't mean best. You can get all 5 kills 16 rounds straight and still lose the game.


That's impossible technically, you can lose 15 CT rounds if they get the bomb down and you fail to get the defuse, but you'll end up forcing the draw if you get 5 kills as CT.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No, actually I play AUG and SG because my hands shake and I need the mid-range zoom to be able to do anything.


What rank are you?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> I really sat down with cs:go this time around. I am better understanding it. I gave up on it long ago but then starting to understand how to operate the game, I am enjoying it. Had no idea B was loadout window.


Which map? Remember, the key is "don't move and shoot with rifles"


----------



## semencmoz

superpassive skillfull player can get kills AND being useless.
imagine Dust 2 T side, your team desides to rush/push A site, you going last, and seeing that they lost 2 entry duels. as an agressive player you can decide to either push with them, or decide to go other side and try to catch CTs on overrotation. as an passive player you think that if the opponent settled in to hold A push and as they have numerical advantage, it would be suicidal to keep pushing the site and it's better to play safe and keep watching 6. so your teammates dead, and you alone around T spawn with 1v5, or 1v4, or 1v3 with defence scenario, where you have no reason to push and CTs pushing in attempt to hunt you down for fun - it's an easy 2-3k for any skilled player.
then imagine it's happening every round and at the end of the game you will have 25-30k when your teammates in average will have 10-12. numbers might lead to the conclusion that they are worthless and did nothing, when in real world the person, who did nothing and waited for anything to happen was you.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What rank are you?!


Between MG2 and MGE after the big derank


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Between MG2 and MGE after the big derank


Have you considered turning down your sensitivity perhaps? Even from Pit to A site on Dust 2 I feel fairly comfortable aiming without scopes. Most types of shaky hands can be practiced away too


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> It's to do with the rank reset. Everyone (except people who were absolutely crushing at the top of global) has been expecting to derank after a loss. I've seen people win 8 then lose 1 and derank. It's just because of the change to the elo system.


I know bro -it's now my 2nd acc that's gotten deranked to LEM after 1 loss.
I just found it odd, considering I wasin supreme/global games.

My next match I soloq'ed and I was with 2x LEMs and 2x LE - opposite team: 2x LE, 2x LEM, 1x Gold nova 2 - the logic again is beyond me.
I won the game, in fact we were 14-1 then trolled around till it went 16-10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Between MG2 and MGE after the big derank


I have only been playing CS for around a year now - before I was playing BF and COD.
It takes a lot of getting rid of old habits of the scope and sensitivity - the trick to CS for gun play, is to know that low sensitivity = better - as it helps with long range shooting.

I play on 0.4 sensitivity now, and with 1450 DPI - windows sens is around 4.5/10
I would highly suggest playing on aim bot servers or offline, and try to get your muscle memory used to the recoil and the way different guns behave.
To start off, I would use the silenced m4 - it's the easiest to get used to, and its spray pattern is easier.
Then as you feel more comfortable with that, then move to the AK.

Practice makes perfect - I suggest doing it in empty servers, then deathmatch, then casual, and once you feel comfortable, go for MM.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Between MG2 and MGE after the big derank


Just.....how?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Have you considered turning down your sensitivity perhaps? Even from Pit to A site on Dust 2 I feel fairly comfortable aiming without scopes. Most types of shaky hands can be practiced away too


No, no, you misunderstand, I have a medical condition








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just.....how?


I don't understand your question, can you elaborate?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No, no, you misunderstand, I have a medical condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand your question, can you elaborate?


I mean, assuming your "hand shaking" is significant enough to affect your aim, how are you up at MG2/MGE?
In my head, if my hand was shaking like I imagine, it'd P90 24/7 and still be in the Silvers


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Just.....how?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I mean, assuming your "hand shaking" is significant enough to affect your aim, how are you up at MG2/MGE?
> In my head, if my hand was shaking like I imagine, it'd P90 24/7 and still be in the Silvers


I just avoid weapons that I can't play. I can't hit worth sheet with AWP or the big rifles. Or deagle and R8. I play mid-zoom weapons like AUG and SG, and cheap spray guns like MAC 10. I always lose pistol rounds, so I never buy. I have semi-decent game sense, I can usually call where the enemy is going before my teammates. I don't try to fight AWPers and other positions that I know I can't take. I fake movements a lot. I camp a lot. I don't hang at common spots, because I know I can't react accurately enough when the place is being stormed. Instead I try to surprise the enemy, shoot in the back and reposition. It has worked for me so far


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I mean, assuming your "hand shaking" is significant enough to affect your aim, how are you up at MG2/MGE?
> In my head, if my hand was shaking like I imagine, it'd P90 24/7 and still be in the Silvers


I have the early sighs of whatever my dad has (last diagnosed as fibromyalgi) and I have chronically shaking hands. I'm smfc and have the aim of a potato. There is more to the game than aim.


----------



## pez

Game sense with average aim will get you to DMG or LE. They let me in that rank







.

My first MM game on LE was yesterday and because I had a team that wasn't that of the one's I play with on my smurf, I actually felt the need to use teamwork. Ended up top-fragging, but I ended up being the only LE there. DMG was also on my team, but the other team was MG2, MGE, GN3....a weird batch, but they were all on a similar skill level. I guess when I lose my next one, I'll either get lumped back into DMG or MGE. Playing on my smurf just feels so much less involved then with my main. I've got some highlight worthy rounds on my main account, and even from my game yesterday.


----------



## ronnin426850

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OMG! I played with a friend of a friend- he was LE, we lost 2 games, he went to MGE double derank in two games - insane.
Yet I'm LEM and my friend Supreme - it's really crazy these ranks atm.

We played LE/LEMs and yet they felt like they were the next Fnatic - they just screwed the ranking even more IMO.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OMG! I played with a friend of a friend- he was LE, we lost 2 games, he went to MGE double derank in two games - insane.
> Yet I'm LEM and my friend Supreme - it's really crazy these ranks atm.
> 
> We played LE/LEMs and yet they felt like they were the next Fnatic - they just screwed the ranking even more IMO.


give it some time for the ranks to settle. then it will be just like normal except most people will be 2-3 ranks below what they were before. that is, unless you are already super good. then you'll just stay at GE.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OMG! I played with a friend of a friend- he was LE, we lost 2 games, he went to MGE double derank in two games - insane.
> Yet I'm LEM and my friend Supreme - it's really crazy these ranks atm.
> 
> We played LE/LEMs and yet they felt like they were the next Fnatic - they just screwed the ranking even more IMO.


He was probably boosted to LE or carried there. Back before the ranks changed I played between MGE and DMG. I often played against LE's but not enough to rank up. The difference between MGE, DMG and LE wasn't too huge, so yeah he was probably meant to be MGE with his elo after these changes.

Give it some time and the ranks will even out again.








Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## HITTI

I went to ask if ocn had a cs:go server, I see there was a poll closed. [an official OCN game server dedicated to Counter Strike Global Offensive]

What is the progress like atm on this decision?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> give it some time for the ranks to settle. then it will be just like normal except most people will be 2-3 ranks below what they were before. that is, unless you are already super good. then you'll just stay at GE.


Yeah I went from MG1 to Nova 3 in a matter of two matches...







I am terrible


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Yeah I went from MG1 to Nova 3 in a matter of two matches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am terrible


I see you are in EU, perhaps we can play together


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I see you are in EU, perhaps we can play together


Add me on Steam


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OMG! I played with a friend of a friend- he was LE, we lost 2 games, he went to MGE double derank in two games - insane.
> Yet I'm LEM and my friend Supreme - it's really crazy these ranks atm.
> 
> We played LE/LEMs and yet they felt like they were the next Fnatic - they just screwed the ranking even more IMO.


Haha that's nuts.

Lost my Global badge a while ago playing with DMG friends and losing. But out of my last 20 or so matchmaking games 18 are wins and 2 are ties. The ties were against now vac banned cheaters, still no rank up.











What's a homie gotta do to get a rank up nowadays?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3y6chq/moe_gets_rank_back_gets_put_on_le/%5B/URL

I went to ask if ocn had a cs:go server, I see there was a poll closed. [an official OCN game server dedicated to Counter Strike Global Offensive]

What is the progress like atm on this decision?[/QUOTE]

We have a 32slot 128tick server up, problem is it's in the Phillipines for some unknown reason. Details will be posted once it's been fixed.


----------



## Swag

The ranks seem very skewed off right now.

I've played on my various accounts, 4 of them in total now. All of them were ranked in GE in the summer and 2 of them were ranked in GE in November during my reading week when I played. I played on the 2 that I played on in November and one of them got GE and the other got SMFC. The other 2 that I haven't played on since summer got to GE, now the weird thing is that the SMFC has more wins and less losses (I keep track of wins/losses/ties/games with the date played in an Excel spreadsheet).

And last night, I played with a couple of my friends on one of their accounts in DMG and literally got paired up against SMFCs and LEMs, weirdest thing ever. I've never seen such a big skew in the ranks in a competitive match before, we won in the end after I had to yell at my friends not to rush every round...


----------



## ronnin426850

The fact that I got demoted and promoted back 10+ times in 1 month, while keeping somewhat steady performance, shows the total lack of balance in the ranks at the moment. It will take a while for things to settle. Meanwhile we can just enjoy the game without bothering ourselves too much with our ranks.


----------



## Swag

Just for the oblivious people like me, I messaged Gappo on Steam wondering what's up with Steam:

Steam has a bug and it's bad (TL;DR Don't log onto Steam just yet)


----------



## Phreec

About time they did a rank reshuffle. GE was an even bigger wildcard rank than pre-vacation DMG was.

I also love seeing my GN3 gamesense friends falling down from their welfare LE ranks once again.


----------



## pez

So I've been playing with sensitivity again on my 'smurf' account and I was doing painfully bad. I decided to switch over to my main and play (think I already mentioned this) and after playing DM again on my main, I realized my sensitivity was back to what it was before. So I think I've narrowed down a final sensitivity between 1.0 and 1.2 (@800 DPI on DA Chroma). Explains why I did so much better even on accident with my main







.


----------



## semencmoz

steam today is laggy. CSGO eu servers are laggy aswell. 4 games, 2 of them didnt even started, cus 10th guy couldn't connect, 2 other games had losses around 15%. I'd recommend not to MM right now @ EU. (at least North EU server in sweden, where all the russians playing)


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> steam today is laggy. CSGO eu servers are laggy aswell. 4 games, 2 of them didnt even started, cus 10th guy couldn't connect, 2 other games had losses around 15%.


Just about to report this.. SEA server here. Sigh.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Just about to report this.. SEA server here. Sigh.


Well, I played in SEA earlier today. Didn't have any issues at all. But this was more than a few hours ago.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Well, I played in SEA earlier today. Didn't have any issues at all. But this was more than a few hours ago.


Things are good now.

Also, I just realized that the riffles accuracy change quite a lot .. (especially when you shoot while moving). Is this because of the latest patches?


----------



## dmasteR

Happy Holidays everyone!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Things are good now.
> 
> Also, I just realized that the riffles accuracy change quite a lot .. (especially when you shoot while moving). Is this because of the latest patches?


The rifle accuracy is the same as it was before. They reverted the changes two weeks ago.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rifle accuracy is the same as it was before. They reverted the changes two weeks ago.


Good to know, thanks for the info.

Now I know it's my skill that needs to be patched









Happy holiday too!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> About time they did a rank reshuffle. GE was an even bigger wildcard rank than pre-vacation DMG was.
> 
> I also love seeing my GN3 gamesense friends falling down from their welfare LE ranks once again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> About time they did a rank reshuffle. GE was an even bigger wildcard rank than pre-vacation DMG was.
> 
> I also love seeing my GN3 gamesense friends falling down from their welfare LE ranks once again.


Explains why I am Nova 3 once again


----------



## dmasteR

This is a rough rank distrubution:

12/14/2015



12/26/2015



It's still very top heavy, there needs to be more people in Silver ranks.

http://csgosquad.com/ranks


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Things are good now.
> 
> Also, I just realized that the riffles accuracy change quite a lot .. (especially when you shoot while moving). Is this because of the latest patches?


Nope. That's because it's CS. Should stop before shooting. Unless you have a pistol or a P90.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This is a rough rank distrubution:
> 
> 12/14/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 12/26/2015
> 
> 
> 
> It's still very top heavy, there needs to be more people in Silver ranks.


I think a lot of them are sitting at SMFC and GE.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yea... I would like to see more bias towards S4 to GN3... Maybe some strict % allotment maybe? Not sure how that would affect the game, I want to say dmasteR said at one point that there should be some sort of control like that.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Yea... I would like to see more bias towards S4 to GN3... Maybe some strict % allotment maybe? Not sure how that would affect the game, I want to say dmasteR said at one point that there should be some sort of control like that.


Looks like they are trying to redistribute around GN4 based on what I see from dmasteR


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's still very top heavy, there needs to be more people in Silver ranks.


+1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> give it some time for the ranks to settle. then it will be just like normal except most people will be 2-3 ranks below what they were before. that is, unless you are already super good. then you'll just stay at GE.


kinda true!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> He was probably boosted to LE or carried there. Back before the ranks changed I played between MGE and DMG. I often played against LE's but not enough to rank up. The difference between MGE, DMG and LE wasn't too huge, so yeah he was probably meant to be MGE with his elo after these changes.
> 
> Give it some time and the ranks will even out again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


Possibly, but he didn't play like an MGE - he did play like an LE, that's why it's weird to see him double derank.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Yeah I went from MG1 to Nova 3 in a matter of two matches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am terrible


holy crap!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Haha that's nuts.
> 
> Lost my Global badge a while ago playing with DMG friends and losing. But out of my last 20 or so matchmaking games 18 are wins and 2 are ties. The ties were against now vac banned cheaters, still no rank up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a homie gotta do to get a rank up nowadays?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3y6chq/moe_gets_rank_back_gets_put_on_le/%5B/URL
> 
> The ranks seem very skewed off right now.
> 
> I've played on my various accounts, 4 of them in total now. All of them were ranked in GE in the summer and 2 of them were ranked in GE in November during my reading week when I played. I played on the 2 that I played on in November and one of them got GE and the other got SMFC. The other 2 that I haven't played on since summer got to GE, now the weird thing is that the SMFC has more wins and less losses (I keep track of wins/losses/ties/games with the date played in an Excel spreadsheet).
> 
> And last night, I played with a couple of my friends on one of their accounts in DMG and literally got paired up against SMFCs and LEMs, weirdest thing ever. I've never seen such a big skew in the ranks in a competitive match before, we won in the end after I had to yell at my friends not to rush every round...


yup the skew is pretty massive - as I said one game after deranking to LEM from supreme, I was placed vs a team of LE/LEMs and a nova 2 - makes no sense.


----------



## SheepMoose

OH MY GOD NINJAS IN PYJAMAS HAVE RELEASED THEIR FIRST PLAYER IN THEIR NEW ROSTER

http://nip.gl/articles/gaming/unknown/591/ninjas-in-pyjamas-presents-ninja-1-

Oh, uh... What? Is that really worthy of an announcement?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> OH MY GOD NINJAS IN PYJAMAS HAVE RELEASED THEIR FIRST PLAYER IN THEIR NEW ROSTER
> 
> http://nip.gl/articles/gaming/unknown/591/ninjas-in-pyjamas-presents-ninja-1-
> 
> Oh, uh... What? Is that really worthy of an announcement?


Literally clickbait to get people to visit the site.


----------



## SheepMoose

Yep. Now to tune in over the next week as they release more or less the same roster day by day!


----------



## pez

After not watching pro-matches for a while, I went onto HLTV to be '***'ing' all over the place at who '?' was. Then I saw it was TQM, and then TSM, and was just like....'derp'.


----------



## chemicalfan

Friberg & pyth on NiP so far...
I don't rate pyth


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Friberg & pyth on NiP so far...
> I don't rate pyth


Friberg and xizt are the players they officially announced.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I guess everyone assumes Pyth is the fifth cuz he added forest and some other nip players on Facebook.

But he didn't add GTR though. Makes you wonder if GTR is going to stay at all (somehow the Reddit army didn't pick up on this)


----------



## el gappo

The OCN server is up now on the east coast. It's just running a deathmatch plugin right now.

http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/66.55.158.21:27015/

CONNECT 66.55.158.21:27015

Hop on today while you're warming up and let us know what the performance is like for you. New TS address is ts3.overclock.net









Be cool to try and fill it with humans as I think the bots play a part in the high var and choke.


----------



## Shanenanigans

So I had an interesting game today. Not keeping well at all, and was getting rekt by some guys in Dubai. My first half score was 5-12 and I had no scope of getting better. But something interesting happened in the 2nd half and my final score was 27-16. Ended up getting called cheater throughout the 2nd half, which was nice, for once. Either way, I did have some epic rounds including a 4k in the pistol and the kill distribution in the screenshot.



It's ridiculously hard to communicate with the guys on the Dubai servers since I forgot my Arabic ages ago (forced to learn it while I was in the Middle East), but overall, I think it wasn't bad at all.

Okay, I'm done with my random post.

On a separate note, is that bug still there where if in a lobby, you click on a player, and select CSGO profile or Steam message, and you can't text in the lobby anymore?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> The OCN server is up now on the east coast. It's just running a deathmatch plugin right now.
> 
> http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/66.55.158.21:27015/
> 
> CONNECT 66.55.158.21:27015
> 
> Hop on today while you're warming up and let us know what the performance is like for you. New TS address is ts3.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be cool to try and fill it with humans as I think the bots play a part in the high var and choke.


Thanks, @el gappo! To keep everything in one place, I have created a thread specifically for testers in which to post any bugs, concerns, suggestions, etc. that may apply to the Overclock.net CS:GO Server. Please click the link below to be redirected to that thread:

Overclock.net CS:GO game server needs testers!

Have fun!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> The OCN server is up now on the east coast. It's just running a deathmatch plugin right now.
> 
> http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/66.55.158.21:27015/
> 
> CONNECT 66.55.158.21:27015
> 
> Hop on today while you're warming up and let us know what the performance is like for you. New TS address is ts3.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be cool to try and fill it with humans as I think the bots play a part in the high var and choke.


We will need to have a match sometime soon, you and I


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> We will need to have a match sometime soon, you and I


We should broadcast it! I'll add the commentary.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'll try to drop in at some point, maybe tomorrow. Expecting awful ping though, from the UK (yes, that will be my excuse for getting pwned)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'll try to drop in at some point, maybe tomorrow. Expecting awful ping though, from the UK (yes, that will be my excuse for getting pwned)


I had 100 ping, which is good compared to matchmaking.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Friberg and xizt are the players they officially announced.


http://www.nip.gl/articles/general/unknown/593/ninjas-in-pyjamas-presents-ninja-3

Pyth is now confirmed.


----------



## eBombzor

There was a mistake in the original article saying that pyth will join Xizt and f0rest (not friberg). So f0rest is also confirmed?


----------



## ronnin426850

Today, I got kicked for refusing to kick another player. Screw this game and it's toxic piece of sheep community.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Today, I got kicked for refusing to kick another player. Screw this game and it's toxic piece of sheep community.


That's standard MM, gotta take the rough with the smooth until you can get that sweet 5 man set up. Just stick it out and get re-queuing man


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Today, I got kicked for refusing to kick another player. Screw this game and it's toxic piece of sheep community.


Sounds to me like they did you a favor. Getting kicked = can instantly requeue rather than wasting time playing 4v5 with stupid teammates.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Sounds to me like they did you a favor. Getting kicked = can instantly requeue rather than wasting time playing 4v5 with stupid teammates.


Can i borrow your pink glasses please?







But yeah, i guess you're right


----------



## chemicalfan

Sucks when your team has 15 on the board though


----------



## eBombzor

Some hidden source reported that GTR and f0rest are signing new contracts with NiP.

Well that is extremely disappointing if true.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Sounds to me like they did you a favor. Getting kicked = can instantly requeue rather than wasting time playing 4v5 with stupid teammates.


Couldn't agree more with you on this


----------



## dilster97

Man the game is smooth on a 144Hz display.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Man the game is smooth on a 144Hz display.


Don't rub it in


----------



## catk47

/hey guys i have been having some problems with csgo lately was wondering if you guys could help.
lately when ever i peek around corners people see me way faster then i see them. sometimes i get peeked and it looks like they instantly shoot me or sometimes i don't even see them when they peek only die or see a nade flying towards me. i have tried everything in game from changing my rates back to default and setting my video setting to all on high and all on low nothing seems to work. it's like cl_interp_ratio is set to 5 or something (i know you can only use 1 and 2) but i have tried setting it to 1 and 2 and both are the same. somebody told me he had the same problem with 1.6 and it was because of his cpu cores not being synchronized, no idea if this is true or if it is, how to fix it but my specs are

[email protected]
gtx960 2gb
990fx extreme3 Asrock
16gb 1866mhz ram
Corsaid cx430
kingston v300 ssd 128gb
hdd 500gb 7200rpm

not sure if it is allowed to ask for help on this thread im sorry if it isn't. ill delete it if its not allowed


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> /hey guys i have been having some problems with csgo lately was wondering if you guys could help.
> lately when ever i peek around corners people see me way faster then i see them. sometimes i get peeked and it looks like they instantly shoot me or sometimes i don't even see them when they peek only die or see a nade flying towards me. i have tried everything in game from changing my rates back to default and setting my video setting to all on high and all on low nothing seems to work. it's like cl_interp_ratio is set to 5 or something (i know you can only use 1 and 2) but i have tried setting it to 1 and 2 and both are the same. somebody told me he had the same problem with 1.6 and it was because of his cpu cores not being synchronized, no idea if this is true or if it is, how to fix it but my specs are
> 
> [email protected]
> gtx960 2gb
> 990fx extreme3 Asrock
> 16gb 1866mhz ram
> Corsaid cx430
> kingston v300 ssd 128gb
> hdd 500gb 7200rpm
> 
> not sure if it is allowed to ask for help on this thread im sorry if it isn't. ill delete it if its not allowed


Can you open up your net_graph and see what your choke/loss is? Is this on 64 tick or 128 tick?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> There was a mistake in the original article saying that pyth will join Xizt and f0rest (not friberg). So f0rest is also confirmed?


I just assumed it was confirmed that it was -allu +pyth lol. This whole revealing players day by day thing is just clickbait

f0rest has been confirmed


----------



## chemicalfan

So the MM ranking system is really weird now! I'm GN2, first games since the reshuffle. Won both of them, everyone else on the server were Silvers (3-SEM)! I guess I'm having a big derank when I next tie or lose...


----------



## killuchen

Anybody else having their game randomly alt-tab to desktop? Kinda annoying when it happens mid round







. I use the corsair K70 so my windows key is locked and I don't alt-tab out lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody else having their game randomly alt-tab to desktop? Kinda annoying when it happens mid round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I use the corsair K70 so my windows key is locked and I don't alt-tab out lol


That is a hard thing to determine what is causing it. Afaik it is usually caused by antivirus programs. I feel like skype also causes it for me but I am not 100% sure. (well it definitely does when people are added to a skype call but that isn't really "random")


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That is a hard thing to determine what is causing it. Afaik it is usually caused by antivirus programs. I feel like skype also causes it for me but I am not 100% sure. (well it definitely does when people are added to a skype call but that isn't really "random")


I don't have any anti-virus programs on my pc and skype is off for me.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> /hey guys i have been having some problems with csgo lately was wondering if you guys could help.
> lately when ever i peek around corners people see me way faster then i see them. sometimes i get peeked and it looks like they instantly shoot me or sometimes i don't even see them when they peek only die or see a nade flying towards me. i have tried everything in game from changing my rates back to default and setting my video setting to all on high and all on low nothing seems to work. it's like cl_interp_ratio is set to 5 or something (i know you can only use 1 and 2) but i have tried setting it to 1 and 2 and both are the same. somebody told me he had the same problem with 1.6 and it was because of his cpu cores not being synchronized, no idea if this is true or if it is, how to fix it but my specs are
> 
> [email protected]
> gtx960 2gb
> 990fx extreme3 Asrock
> 16gb 1866mhz ram
> Corsaid cx430
> kingston v300 ssd 128gb
> hdd 500gb 7200rpm
> 
> not sure if it is allowed to ask for help on this thread im sorry if it isn't. ill delete it if its not allowed


Set Multicore to Disabled and try again


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> /hey guys i have been having some problems with csgo lately was wondering if you guys could help.
> lately when ever i peek around corners people see me way faster then i see them. sometimes i get peeked and it looks like they instantly shoot me or sometimes i don't even see them when they peek only die or see a nade flying towards me. i have tried everything in game from changing my rates back to default and setting my video setting to all on high and all on low nothing seems to work. it's like cl_interp_ratio is set to 5 or something (i know you can only use 1 and 2) but i have tried setting it to 1 and 2 and both are the same. somebody told me he had the same problem with 1.6 and it was because of his cpu cores not being synchronized, no idea if this is true or if it is, how to fix it but my specs are
> 
> [email protected]
> gtx960 2gb
> 990fx extreme3 Asrock
> 16gb 1866mhz ram
> Corsaid cx430
> kingston v300 ssd 128gb
> hdd 500gb 7200rpm
> 
> not sure if it is allowed to ask for help on this thread im sorry if it isn't. ill delete it if its not allowed


Syncing your cores in BIOS helps with FPS stability, but that sounds like a network issue, or possibly pre-rendered frames. Do you have all of your rates set? This games lag compensation is pretty crap, so if someone has higher ping than you, they get the advantage most of the time and warp out.


----------



## catk47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Can you open up your net_graph and see what your choke/loss is? Is this on 64 tick or 128 tick?
> I just assumed it was confirmed that it was -allu +pyth lol. This whole revealing players day by day thing is just clickbait
> 
> f0rest has been confirmed


it happens both on 64 and 128 tick mm,esea,cevo and faceit it happens on all servers. i have net_graph 1 in my autoexec so its always open and i never have any choke or loss on official valve servers only on community servers i sometimes have 1-15% choke ping is always around 15~ on euw servers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Syncing your cores in BIOS helps with FPS stability, but that sounds like a network issue, or possibly pre-rendered frames. Do you have all of your rates set? This games lag compensation is pretty crap, so if someone has higher ping than you, they get the advantage most of the time and warp out.


i usually have 15-20 ping on euw servers and 30-40 on eun servers and i always check the guys ping if i get peeked like that and sometimes they have a higher ping and sometimes its lower. i have pre-rendered frames set to 1 in nvidia control panel not sure how my network can affect udp packets i thought it was an either working or not type of thing?
and my rates are
rate 128000
cl_cmdrate 128
cl_updaterate 128
cl_interp_ratio 1 also tried 2
cl_interp 0

but what do you mean with syncing my cores through BIOS ?


----------



## catk47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Set Multicore to Disabled and try again


i already tried that it only halves my fps and makes my mouse feel better ? but the problem is still there


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> it happens both on 64 and 128 tick mm,esea,cevo and faceit it happens on all servers. i have net_graph 1 in my autoexec so its always open and i never have any choke or loss on official valve servers only on community servers i sometimes have 1-15% choke ping is always around 15~ on euw servers
> i usually have 15-20 ping on euw servers and 30-40 on eun servers and i always check the guys ping if i get peeked like that and sometimes they have a higher ping and sometimes its lower. i have pre-rendered frames set to 1 in nvidia control panel not sure how my network can affect udp packets i thought it was an either working or not type of thing?
> and my rates are
> rate 128000
> cl_cmdrate 128
> cl_updaterate 128
> cl_interp_ratio 1 also tried 2
> cl_interp 0
> 
> but what do you mean with syncing my cores through BIOS ?


CPU Core Ratio => Sync All Cores

Are you playing on Valve MM servers??


----------



## catk47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> CPU Core Ratio => Sync All Cores
> 
> Are you playing on Valve MM servers??


I think that setting is only on intel boards? Couldn't find it in my BIOS and yes i do play on valve MM servers but it happens on all server also noticed just now while playing DM with some bots in it that bots are also extremely fast around corners. So maybe it does have something to do with my network settings?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If GtR isn't in NiP, then they're GG'ed


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So the MM ranking system is really weird now! I'm GN2, first games since the reshuffle. Won both of them, everyone else on the server were Silvers (3-SEM)! I guess I'm having a big derank when I next tie or lose...


Nope, lost a match on Nuke, again full of silvers, no derank. I'll just let Valve get on with it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> I think that setting is only on intel boards? Couldn't find it in my BIOS and yes i do play on valve MM servers but it happens on all server also noticed just now while playing DM with some bots in it that bots are also extremely fast around corners. So maybe it does have something to do with my network settings?


If offline with bots is also messed up, it can't be network. Do you have Vsync on?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If GtR isn't in NiP, then they're GG'ed


Agreed. Unless they can snatch Olofm


----------



## ronnin426850

Are you experiencing monster lag right now? Played one match today, it was unplayable for everyone, maybe DDoS? Barely finished it, shotgun and SMG spray everywhere


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Are you experiencing monster lag right now? Played one match today, it was unplayable for everyone, maybe DDoS? Barely finished it, shotgun and SMG spray everywhere


When I play CSGO in the morning time on EU servers - I find them very unresponsive and laggy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Nope, lost a match on Nuke, again full of silvers, no derank. I'll just let Valve get on with it
> If offline with bots is also messed up, it can't be network. Do you have Vsync on?
> Agreed. Unless they can snatch Olofm


olof would never leave fnatic - gtr now confirmed


----------



## catk47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Nope, lost a match on Nuke, again full of silvers, no derank. I'll just let Valve get on with it
> If offline with bots is also messed up, it can't be network. Do you have Vsync on?
> Agreed. Unless they can snatch Olofm


no vsync i never use vsync for anything its turned off in nvidia cp and in game. don't know about the offline bots but the ones online are so freaking fast i can't react to them around corners.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> no vsync i never use vsync for anything its turned off in nvidia cp and in game. don't know about the offline bots but the ones online are so freaking fast i can't react to them around corners.


Can you upload a video using Shadowplay so we can actually see what you're talking about?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Speaking of ShadowPlay, if you guys want to watch me fail while learning to play CS:GO and listen to me rambling about jeans, sticks of butter, and other things, check out my channel on the ol'YouTubes:


----------



## HPE1000

So I changed my sens ~10 times in about 2 days... 1000, 650, 700, 750, back to 1000, etc, repeat repeat. It kinda destroyed my aim there for a while. Back to 700 and I am feeling good now. *Never again*


----------



## catk47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Can you upload a video using Shadowplay so we can actually see what you're talking about?


how do i install shadow play ? i never install anything besides my gpu drivers


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> how do i install shadow play ? i never install anything besides my gpu drivers


ShadowPlay is part of GeForce Experience. It's a free download with Nvidia GPUs.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Speaking of ShadowPlay, if you guys want to watch me fail while learning to play CS:GO and listen to me rambling about jeans, sticks of butter, and other things, check out my channel on the ol'YouTubes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like how you get instantly distracted by the chickens on the map


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I like how you get instantly distracted by the chickens on the map


Haha, I originally thought that they were just really colorful but was suddenly enthralled by their little sweaters! Basically this series is going to be me trying my best not to get distracted and maybe luck out with a couple of kills while possibly learning how to play. My friends always laugh at me in multiplayer games because I'm that dude that just can't focus enough to ever finish an entire round without finding something else to do in-game.


----------



## dilster97

Inferno has a small cluster of chickens near the A-side apartments.

Looks quite cute to see them clustered together. Less cute when the burn however.


----------



## eBombzor

RIP NiP fans. This roster is garbage. Why NiP why??


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Inferno has a small cluster of chickens near the A-side apartments.
> 
> Looks quite cute to see them clustered together. Less cute when the burn however.


I must find these chickens and protect them!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I must find these chickens and protect them!


You will have to protect them from themselves


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> You will have to protect them from themselves


This game just gets more intriguing!

I try to tackle Demolition mode in Part 2 (where are the chickens??)


----------



## Paradigm84

I am the #1 Paraphernalia Expert.









Also, remember you don't have to point your crosshair at something to see it, there are times in the game where you will need to be able to notice stuff at the edge of your screen.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> RIP NiP fans. This roster is garbage. Why NiP why??


Garbage is a bit strong, but hopefully they'll come out fighting







When is the first tournament they will play? Is there an online showmatch before the first LAN?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I am the #1 Paraphernalia Expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, remember you don't have to point your crosshair at something to see it, there are times in the game where you will need to be able to notice stuff at the edge of your screen.


Haha, when I watched that part of the video while processing it, I was cracking myself up when I heard that part.

So, when I'm glancing to the side, is it more of a reflex thing to draw the crosshairs there when needed? The gameplay moves so fast so I can see what you mean by needing to look to the sides. It's going to be tough to nail that down.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Garbage is a bit strong, but hopefully they'll come out fighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the first tournament they will play? Is there an online showmatch before the first LAN?


I really don't think allu was the weakest link in that chain....


----------



## semencmoz

allu was a weak link in terms communication. from what i heard, he doesn't understand swedish much (only basic calls), and with him everybody else had to talk in english for him.
that partionally explains, why it's pyth that was picked up, and not someone like simple (ok, mb it's too far from reality), or NiKo, or chrisJ.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

NiP sign THREAT as coach - hltv


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> allu was a weak link in terms communication. from what i heard, he doesn't understand swedish much (only basic calls), and with him everybody else had to talk in english for him.
> that partionally explains, why it's pyth that was picked up, and not someone like simple (ok, mb it's too far from reality), or NiKo, or chrisJ.


I thought that in Finland you learn Swedish as a second language in school - I am surprised his Swedish would not have been better.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I thought that in Finland you learn Swedish as a second language in school - I am surprised his Swedish would not have been better.


I know a few people from Finland, and I've never heard about them learning Swedish, I should ask them about this









Meanwhile, it seems ranks have settled, and after 5 wins with no uprank, I am now solid MG2







The other players seem to be of similar quality too, no more LE vs Gold Nova nonsense


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Haha, when I watched that part of the video while processing it, I was cracking myself up when I heard that part.
> 
> So, when I'm glancing to the side, is it more of a reflex thing to draw the crosshairs there when needed? The gameplay moves so fast so I can see what you mean by needing to look to the sides. It's going to be tough to nail that down.


You should keep your crosshair pointed where you think it's most likely for someone to appear in front of you, some of this is common sense, some of it is experience in knowing where people like to stand and what spots to check when moving into a certain part of the map. For example, cat stairs on Dust 2, these are 3 very common spots that you should check when moving towards A:



Depending on the situation, I'd usually sweep from right to left to check spots in this case.

But whilst you're checking these spots, you should be aware of any movement in other places in front of you so that you can quickly move the crosshair if needed. I can upload an example of how I check spots if you'd like.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I know a few people from Finland, and I've never heard about them learning Swedish, I should ask them about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, it seems ranks have settled, and after 5 wins with no uprank, I am now solid MG2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other players seem to be of similar quality too, no more LE vs Gold Nova nonsense


As a finn can confirm. We have to study swedish for at least 3 years. However most people study it for 6+ years.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> As a finn can confirm. We have to study swedish for at least 3 years. However most people study it for 6+ years.


My question to you: How good is your Swedish? Would you feel comfortable travelling to Sweden and using it to get around?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Speaking of ShadowPlay, if you guys want to watch me fail while learning to play CS:GO and listen to me rambling about jeans, sticks of butter, and other things, check out my channel on the ol'YouTubes:


I sub'ed to watch a bit later. I know you're probably being a goon







.

As much as I kinda was butthurt at the deranks, I'm kinda glad. I did feel that I got to LE too easily. My 'smurf' is now an MG1, and while I can see it will be easy to get back to MGE or DMG, I look forward to the challenge to seriously better my aim.


----------



## PurpleChef

Runing Windows 8.1 atm and im wondering if network tweaks does make a big diffrence in FPS gameplay?
Interested cus i play alot of CS GO and want optimal settings for registration/fluid gameplay.
Im on VDSL 30/5 atm

Whats your thoughts about http://www.speedguide.net/tcpoptimizer.php?
Did you change any adapter settings? what?
If youre using any tweaks, how do they affect streaming twitch/youtube etc?

Did a new thread also about this topic if it dosnt fit in here


----------



## pez

Have you tried to do any basic monitoring of your connection? If viable, I like to recommend PowerLine adapters if you're not already directly connected. It's not a perfect scenario, but it does help. I find that our 30/5 connection is suitable for playing and streaming, but sometimes your router (if applicable) can be a bottleneck if it's not distributing bandwidth efficiently. If it's just you on that connection, then you shouldn't see any issues.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Runing Windows 8.1 atm and im wondering if network tweaks does make a big diffrence in FPS gameplay?
> Interested cus i play alot of CS GO and want optimal settings for registration/fluid gameplay.
> Im on VDSL 30/5 atm
> 
> Whats your thoughts about http://www.speedguide.net/tcpoptimizer.php?
> Did you change any adapter settings? what?
> If youre using any tweaks, how do they affect streaming twitch/youtube etc?
> 
> Did a new thread also about this topic if it dosnt fit in here


Any changes that you'll make will probably be negligible, you could try changing your MTU settings which would allow more data to be carried without introducing more protocol overhead. Which can help, but unless you're in a LAN environment it usually won't be too noticeable. If your connection is too slow though it can introduce more trouble than good.

For most people this is what would make the biggest difference:

Play on a wired connection (ethernet preferably), wireless has never been known for it's awesome performance, especially when low latency is a must.
Turn off any P2P or bandwidth hogging services or software. Most of the time people don't even notice they're seeding/downloading torrents or have streams open in the background and then they complain that they have no idea why they're always lagging.
Make sure your network is secure and that nobody is on your network without your permission.
If you share your network with other people it would also be a good idea to setup QoS if your hardware supports it, but i find that most consumer grade stuff does a pretty poor job of QoS.
Try to play on servers that are nearby, don't expect to play on a server that's on the other side of the world and expect to do any good, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I sub'ed to watch a bit later. I know you're probably being a goon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You won't be disappointed, pez!







I received an awesome education in the sport last night from some experts so Part 3 should hopefully show some improvements...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Any changes that you'll make will probably be negligible, you could try changing your MTU settings which would allow more data to be carried without introducing more protocol overhead. Which can help, but unless you're in a LAN environment it usually won't be too noticeable. If your connection is too slow though it can introduce more trouble than good.
> 
> For most people this is what would make the biggest difference:
> 
> Play on a wired connection (ethernet preferably), wireless has never been known for it's awesome performance, especially when low latency is a must.
> Turn off any P2P or bandwidth hogging services or software. Most of the time people don't even notice they're seeding/downloading torrents or have streams open in the background and then they complain that they have no idea why they're always lagging.
> Make sure your network is secure and that nobody is on your network without your permission.
> If you share your network with other people it would also be a good idea to setup QoS if your hardware supports it, but i find that most consumer grade stuff does a pretty poor job of QoS.
> Try to play on servers that are nearby, don't expect to play on a server that's on the other side of the world and expect to do any good, it's not going to happen.


I'm starting to notice this as well. You seem to know your stuff pretty well....any recommendations for 'consumer' routers that do good for QoS? The Google 'On Hub' routers seem nice, but I don't know enough to know if my excitement for them is just empty and full of snake oil.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You won't be disappointed, pez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received an awesome education in the sport last night from some experts so Part 3 should hopefully show some improvements...


I am not disappointed so far, sir. Lol. I'm laughing pretty good at work right now







.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Hello Guys.
Long story short, I have a zoom ratio (0.47) and it works better for me than my own current standard sensitivity (0.8). I tried today 0.47*0.8=0.376 and a zoom ratio of 1. Maybe I'm just bad but when I tried AWPing it felt a bit off somehow, but again, maybe it's nocebo.

I really want to have the same exact AWP sens when both scoped and unscoped (so 5 cm to the side of my crosshair always requires the same amount of mouse movement).


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> My question to you: How good is your Swedish? Would you feel comfortable travelling to Sweden and using it to get around?


My Swedish is very bad. I forgot almost all of it in a year when I didn't need to know it anymore. I definitely wouldn't feel comfortable with it.


----------



## dmasteR

It's official.

Liquid picks up S1mple

https://www.teamliquidpro.com/news/2016/01/02/a-s1mple-pickup


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's official.
> 
> Liquid picks up S1mple
> 
> https://www.teamliquidpro.com/news/2016/01/02/a-s1mple-pickup


Woah, Wait, isn't S1mple from Ukraine or some other european country? Is he moving over to the USA?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Any changes that you'll make will probably be negligible, you could try changing your MTU settings which would allow more data to be carried without introducing more protocol overhead. Which can help, but unless you're in a LAN environment it usually won't be too noticeable. If your connection is too slow though it can introduce more trouble than good.
> 
> For most people this is what would make the biggest difference:
> 
> Play on a wired connection (ethernet preferably), wireless has never been known for it's awesome performance, especially when low latency is a must.
> Turn off any P2P or bandwidth hogging services or software. Most of the time people don't even notice they're seeding/downloading torrents or have streams open in the background and then they complain that they have no idea why they're always lagging.
> Make sure your network is secure and that nobody is on your network without your permission.
> If you share your network with other people it would also be a good idea to setup QoS if your hardware supports it, but i find that most consumer grade stuff does a pretty poor job of QoS.
> Try to play on servers that are nearby, don't expect to play on a server that's on the other side of the world and expect to do any good, it's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to notice this as well. You seem to know your stuff pretty well....any recommendations for 'consumer' routers that do good for QoS? The Google 'On Hub' routers seem nice, but I don't know enough to know if my excitement for them is just empty and full of snake oil.
Click to expand...

Most of the market is full of watered down crap, most of the time you end up with products that just specify a protocol or a specific application and you move a slider left and right, it doesn't really say what it's doing or how it's doing it, they've made QoS a blanket term. In reality what really is done to the traffic is policing and shaping, and there are very few consumer grade products that do that properly. If you're looking to really get that setup and working Ubiquiti Networks offers their edge routers that support proper traffic shaping and policing, and can be configured via CLI or Web-GUI. Their products cost nothing compared to what you would have to pay for something from Cisco or Juniper. Most people don't want to spend thousands of dollars on enterprise hardware, so they've definitely filled the gap.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Woah, Wait, isn't S1mple from Ukraine or some other european country? Is he moving over to the USA?


Apparently he is (or will be) staying at the TL LoL Gaming House in LA for the time being.


----------



## semencmoz

excited to see s1mple actually playing big CS, and not just dominating FPL.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## SheepMoose

Interesting. I always though Xizt's IGL work was dragging the team down a bit. Now Friberg needs to go to a support role instead of entry.


----------



## eBombzor

Hmm this might not be too bad for NiP.

Well that's what we said last year with the addition of allu. Even though allu was far from NiP's biggest problems, this new lineup with the addition of Threat could have some potential.


----------



## jztheman

Any fix for the 4:3 stretched on a 144hz monitor?

Windows 10 lastest driver
AMD HD7800 lastest driver


----------



## Wolfsbora

Had some training from a volunteer! See how I faired. (HINT: plenty of fail but this time with style!)


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Interesting. I always though Xizt's IGL work was dragging the team down a bit. Now Friberg needs to go to a support role instead of entry.


Interesting idea, GR did a lot of T entry work so maybe he'll become the main entry fragger, with friberg taking a more Fifflaren role (minus AWP).

What role will pyth take, do you think?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Had some training from a volunteer! See how I faired. (HINT: plenty of fail but this time with style!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should try turning off random weapons and just buy your weapons by pressing B when you spawn
Start practicing with the M4a1-s or something


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Most of the market is full of watered down crap, most of the time you end up with products that just specify a protocol or a specific application and you move a slider left and right, it doesn't really say what it's doing or how it's doing it, they've made QoS a blanket term. In reality what really is done to the traffic is policing and shaping, and there are very few consumer grade products that do that properly. If you're looking to really get that setup and working Ubiquiti Networks offers their edge routers that support proper traffic shaping and policing, and can be configured via CLI or Web-GUI. Their products cost nothing compared to what you would have to pay for something from Cisco or Juniper. Most people don't want to spend thousands of dollars on enterprise hardware, so they've definitely filled the gap.


My networking friend is using a UBNT EL-3 and liking it. I'll just have to find a couple access points to pair with it, but I think I may take a shot at that and brush up on my CLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> Any fix for the 4:3 stretched on a 144hz monitor?
> 
> Windows 10 lastest driver
> AMD HD7800 lastest driver


Have you ensured the actual monitor's aspect ratio isn't set to auto? I had to manually set my aspect ratio for mine to work correctly with a HD5850.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Interesting idea, GR did a lot of T entry work so maybe he'll become the main entry fragger, with friberg taking a more Fifflaren role (minus AWP).
> 
> What role will pyth take, do you think?


Get_right stays lurk. Pyth is now a entry fragger as that was his role in all his previous teams..


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I recently bought this game and so far it's been nothing but a downgrade from Source.

New Issues compared to Source:
- Game sometimes crashes when trying exit the menus in a match.
- Mouse input feels weird. Raw Input on feels delayed, Raw input off has acceleration.
- Player movement feels slow speed wise and slightly delayed.
- Footsteps are waaaaaaaay too loud, some weapons are barely audible at the same distance.
- The game automatically reinstalled itself after I uninstalled it.

Same issues in Source:
- Shots just flat out refuse to register server sided. I'll see 10+ blood stains on my screen, but not a single shot registers, even on private servers with less than 20ms ping.
- No Hold to Scope functionality. Flat out annoying with weapons that have two scope levels.
- Knives still have broken mechanics. I can 1 hit kill someone by simply running through them and right clicking.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> - No Hold to Scope functionality. Flat out annoying with weapons that have two scope levels.
> - Knives still have broken mechanics. I can 1 hit kill someone by simply running through them and right clicking.


You can set your options to toggle scope
You cannot run through someone in competitive mode. There is collision. This also may explain some issues with bullet registration.

Note: Blood stains on walls are supposed to be server sided. Blood sprays (like mist) are client sided and are not reliable for determining hits. Casual servers are much worse for these issues.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> You can set your options to toggle scope
> You cannot run through someone in competitive mode. There is collision. This also may explain some issues with bullet registration.
> 
> Note: Blood stains on walls are supposed to be server sided. Blood sprays (like mist) are client sided and are not reliable for determining hits. Casual servers are much worse for these issues.


I want hold to scope, not toggle.

This does not explain bullet registration when I'm shooting at someone who's about 10ft away.

Blood stains on walls are clearly client sided.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I recently bought this game and so far it's been nothing but a downgrade from Source.
> 
> New Issues compared to Source:
> - Game sometimes crashes when trying exit the menus in a match.
> *- Mouse input feels weird. Raw Input on feels delayed*, Raw input off has acceleration.
> - Player movement feels slow speed wise and slightly delayed.
> - Footsteps are waaaaaaaay too loud, some weapons are barely audible at the same distance.
> - The game automatically reinstalled itself after I uninstalled it.
> 
> Same issues in Source:
> - Shots just flat out refuse to register server sided. I'll see 10+ blood stains on my screen, but not a single shot registers, even on private servers with less than 20ms ping.
> - No Hold to Scope functionality. Flat out annoying with weapons that have two scope levels.
> - Knives still have broken mechanics. I can 1 hit kill someone by simply running through them and right clicking.


Mouse input feeling delayed has already been debunked: http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/forum/topic/342-counter-strike-global-offensive-m-rawinput-vs-rinput/

- Player movement feels slow speed wise and slightly delayed. (CS:GO models move quicker than Source) You can actually easily check this simply by typing cl_showpos 1. Or checking the file that contains the movement speed. CS:GO models accelerate to their max speed much quicker than in Source/1.6.

- Footsteps are waaaaaaaay too loud, some weapons are barely audible at the same distance. (Footsteps are quieter than Source, not to mention Gun sounds are louder which is one of the biggest complaints)

--Shots just flat out refuse to register server sided. I'll see 10+ blood stains on my screen, but not a single shot registers, even on private servers with less than 20ms ping. (Show us a video of it happening, I'm sure most on here can say this doesn't happen very often.)

-Knives still have broken mechanics. I can 1 hit kill someone by simply running through them and right clicking. (Right click to the back for 1 hit kills, otherwise it's 2 hits) It's been like that since CS was a mod.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Mouse input feeling delayed has already been debunked: http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/forum/topic/342-counter-strike-global-offensive-m-rawinput-vs-rinput/
> 
> - Player movement feels slow speed wise and slightly delayed. (CS:GO models move quicker than Source) You can actually easily check this simply by typing cl_showpos 1. Or checking the file that contains the movement speed. CS:GO models accelerate to their max speed much quicker than in Source/1.6.
> 
> - Footsteps are waaaaaaaay too loud, some weapons are barely audible at the same distance. (Footsteps are quieter than Source, not to mention Gun sounds are louder which is one of the biggest complaints)
> 
> --Shots just flat out refuse to register server sided. I'll see 10+ blood stains on my screen, but not a single shot registers, even on private servers with less than 20ms ping. (Show us a video of it happening, I'm sure most on here can say this doesn't happen very often.)
> 
> -Knives still have broken mechanics. I can 1 hit kill someone by simply running through them and right clicking. (Right click to the back for 1 hit kills, otherwise it's 2 hits) It's been like that since CS was a mod.


That's not what I'm talking about. It feels delayed, not inconsistent, with raw input on. There's a video in that thread showing the delay between the windows cursor and the raw input setting.

It is the opposite for me. I can't hear when I'm being shot half the time, yet I can hear this irritation tick from players' footsteps from across the map.

I can't play the game because I'll go past the refund limit, or else I would show a video of this happening with almost every single death I have.

I know it's always been like this, I was hoping this mechanic would be improved.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Mouse input feeling delayed has already been debunked: http://www.mouse-sensitivity.com/forum/topic/342-counter-strike-global-offensive-m-rawinput-vs-rinput/
> 
> - Player movement feels slow speed wise and slightly delayed. (CS:GO models move quicker than Source) You can actually easily check this simply by typing cl_showpos 1. Or checking the file that contains the movement speed. CS:GO models accelerate to their max speed much quicker than in Source/1.6.
> 
> - Footsteps are waaaaaaaay too loud, some weapons are barely audible at the same distance. (Footsteps are quieter than Source, not to mention Gun sounds are louder which is one of the biggest complaints)
> 
> --Shots just flat out refuse to register server sided. I'll see 10+ blood stains on my screen, but not a single shot registers, even on private servers with less than 20ms ping. (Show us a video of it happening, I'm sure most on here can say this doesn't happen very often.)
> 
> -Knives still have broken mechanics. I can 1 hit kill someone by simply running through them and right clicking. (Right click to the back for 1 hit kills, otherwise it's 2 hits) It's been like that since CS was a mod.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I'm talking about. It feels delayed, not inconsistent, with raw input on. There's a video in that thread showing the delay between the windows cursor and the raw input setting.
> 
> It is the opposite for me. I can't hear when I'm being shot half the time, yet I can hear this irritation tick from players' footsteps from across the map.
> 
> I can't play the game because I'll go past the refund limit, or else I would show a video of this happening with almost every single death I have.
> 
> I know it's always been like this, I was hoping this mechanic would be improved.
Click to expand...

You should just go back to CS:S, because CS:S was the best Counter-Strike /s
Everything about raw-input has already been tested, explained and anything bad that people have been saying about it has been disproved, maybe you should make sure you're not playing with V-Sync on. Also if you've messed with EQ settings on your sound card that could be the issue, so please refund the game and go play the perfect game that was CS:S.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> You should just go back to CS:S, because CS:S was the best Counter-Strike /s
> Everything about raw-input has already been tested, explained and anything bad that people have been saying about it has been disproved, maybe you should make sure you're not playing with V-Sync on. Also if you've messed with EQ settings on your sound card that could be the issue, so please refund the game and go play the perfect game that was CS:S.


I have submitted a refund. V-Sync is off, my EQ settings are default / flat. I never said CS:S was perfect, the flaws in it are why i no longer play it, just saying that the few issues I had in that game have not been resolved in GO, and that more issues have been added on.

I apologize for posting in this thread, should of stuck it in rants. I was expecting improvements to a previous game and was disappointed.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> You should just go back to CS:S, because CS:S was the best Counter-Strike /s
> Everything about raw-input has already been tested, explained and anything bad that people have been saying about it has been disproved, maybe you should make sure you're not playing with V-Sync on. Also if you've messed with EQ settings on your sound card that could be the issue, so please refund the game and go play the perfect game that was CS:S.
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted a refund. V-Sync is off, my EQ settings are default / flat. I never said CS:S was perfect, the flaws in it are why i no longer play it, just saying that the few issues I had in that game have not been resolved in GO, and that more issues have been added on.
> 
> I apologize for posting in this thread, should of stuck it in rants. I was expecting improvements to a previous game and was disappointed.
Click to expand...

I've never heard people complain that footsteps are too loud, I've only heard people complain that footsteps are too quiet and that gunshots are too loud, maybe you have some issues with your setup that you were never aware of. Also your monitor might have a very large delay on it that you might have not noticed before, it's not uncommon for people who play on old LCD monitors or on TV's feel as if there's a large delay between their mouse and display. It's honestly very weird how you were able to find these issues and still be able to stay under the 2 hours of game time in order to refund. Maybe the reason why you've had these issues in CS:S as well is because of your setup or hardware and not the games themselves.


----------



## ronnin426850

How can steps be "too loud"? People want steps to be loud, so they can hear what's going down. The louder the steps, the clearer view you have of what's going on beyond that wall or door.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> How can steps be "too loud"? People want steps to be loud, so they can hear what's going down. The louder the steps, the clearer view you have of what's going on beyond that wall or door.


You're right, they're never loud enough and sound whoring should be bigger, but a lot of people don't want to lose their hearing just because they turn the sound up to listen for foot steps and end up being ear raped by the sounds of gun shots. I don't understand how the footsteps could be too loud and somehow he's able to hear people "across the map".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> -Snip-
> *- Footsteps are waaaaaaaay too loud, some weapons are barely audible at the same distance.*
> -Snip-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> -Snip-
> *It is the opposite for me. I can't hear when I'm being shot half the time, yet I can hear this irritation tick from players' footsteps from across the map.*
> -Snip-


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Have you ensured the actual monitor's aspect ratio isn't set to auto? I had to manually set my aspect ratio for mine to work correctly with a HD5850.


its set to full screen. i did some research. this option doesnt work with 144hz ...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> its set to full screen. i did some research. this option doesnt work with 144hz ...


Setting a custom aspect ratio on the monitor, or 144hz not supporting black bars in general?


----------



## chemicalfan

In terms of the new NiP lineup's first appearance, I'm guessing/hoping this will be the Dreamhack Leipzig qualifiers on the 9th & 10th January? Will this be streamed somehow (kinda doubt it as it starts with 512 teams!)?

Edit: While I remember, changing the subject....

The OCN CS:GO server - seems buggy at the moment. Even though it's set up like a FFA, you can't kill your own teammates without first engaging an enemy (or, as it sometimes appears, you can hurt them, but the damage they take is greatly reduced). Originally I thought there were massive hitreg issues, but put it down to ping/lag (UK->US). However, there were moments where it was spot on, and I was clicking heads like a CS god (seriously, I was insane compared to Valve's DM!)


----------



## dmasteR

http://ence.fi/organization

Ence E-Sports have announced their team line-up with natu as coach!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683995596345192448%5B%2FURL


----------



## MR-e

is that their standard 4x 250k tourney? or 1m per?


----------



## chemicalfan

Standard? $250k is still a chunk of change!!


----------



## lolllll117

Still in comparison to other esports, 250k isn't nearly as much as their major tournaments.


----------



## SheepMoose

Feelsbadman.jpeg
Really been under performing compared to those around me lately in terms of raw aim. It feels as though I've hit some skill ceiling or something that I just can't break through. I simply lose too many 1v1's.

I've been spending more and more hours on deathmatch servers, both normal and FFA. Been playing a lot of retake. My aim hasn't really improved though. I feel like I'll improve and then I'll go into a match and get absolutely rekt by guys that can 1 tap heads quite easily. That's half the problem too, any engagement of mine takes too long to finish. I'm either doing 88 damage before they get a chance to flick and shoot my head, or I'm whiffing shots and they're shooting my head anyway.

Anyone got some advice for how I can break this ceiling? I no longer want to be the weak link in my team.


----------



## ronnin426850

5 drunken matches later, I get demoted to MG1







It was fun though. And I wasn't even the worst player on the teams


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 5 drunken matches later, I get demoted to MG1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun though. And I wasn't even the worst player on the teams


At least you had fun - shouldn't be hard to get back to MG2


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Greatest video ever.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Feelsbadman.jpeg
> Really been under performing compared to those around me lately in terms of raw aim. It feels as though I've hit some skill ceiling or something that I just can't break through. I simply lose too many 1v1's.
> 
> I've been spending more and more hours on deathmatch servers, both normal and FFA. Been playing a lot of retake. My aim hasn't really improved though. I feel like I'll improve and then I'll go into a match and get absolutely rekt by guys that can 1 tap heads quite easily. That's half the problem too, any engagement of mine takes too long to finish. I'm either doing 88 damage before they get a chance to flick and shoot my head, or I'm whiffing shots and they're shooting my head anyway.
> 
> Anyone got some advice for how I can break this ceiling? I no longer want to be the weak link in my team.


Relax more, don't stress as much....?
I'd say learn useful smokes & flashes to help your team on T side, so even if you can't contribute frags, you can make them getting frags a whole lot easier. Ditto on the retake.
What rank are you?

Related - I've figured out how this deranking is effected for me. I started a comp match yesterday with GN2 showing on the main CSGO screen, when I got in-game, I was GN1 on the scoreboard. Top fragged with 3/4 MVPs but we lost 16-10 in the end, final scoreboard has GN1 as my rank (at the bottom). Come back to the main CSGO screen and I'm SEM. So, the deranking process isn't the usual "announcement" on conclusion of a match, it seems to occur unannounced every time I play a comp match. I'm hoping it doesn't drop too much further, although everyone else on the winning opposing team was Silver 3 bar one Silver 4, so who knows. It's a bit confusing, as I know the skill level hasn't dropped, so it's not like "oh, Silver noobs again", but it's hard to shake the thought


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greatest video ever.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Relax more, don't stress as much....?
> I'd say learn useful smokes & flashes to help your team on T side, so even if you can't contribute frags, you can make them getting frags a whole lot easier. Ditto on the retake.
> What rank are you?
> 
> Related - I've figured out how this deranking is effected for me. I started a comp match yesterday with GN2 showing on the main CSGO screen, when I got in-game, I was GN1 on the scoreboard. Top fragged with 3/4 MVPs but we lost 16-10 in the end, final scoreboard has GN1 as my rank (at the bottom). Come back to the main CSGO screen and I'm SEM. So, the deranking process isn't the usual "announcement" on conclusion of a match, it seems to occur unannounced every time I play a comp match. I'm hoping it doesn't drop too much further, although everyone else on the winning opposing team was Silver 3 bar one Silver 4, so who knows. It's a bit confusing, as I know the skill level hasn't dropped, so it's not like "oh, Silver noobs again", but it's hard to shake the thought


Pop flashes, smokes, general executes I know. Something I've been spending a bit more time fiddling with as well. Mostly my problem comes from aim. The major problem seems to be first shot accuracy. I'm okay at spraying and adjusting my spray on to an enemy, but in doing so I've lost valuable milliseconds that they can use to outaim me and click my head. Long distances are even worse for this, where a lot of the time I'm doing max 1 hit and 26 damage before going down.

I've been spending hours upon hours lately practicing aim, but I still feel like I've hit some limit or sorts. You're right in that I am stressing. Maybe it's stress and the inability to just play fluidly that's doing it.
I'm floating between LEM/Supreme at the moment.

Regarding your deranking, have you considered getting a 5 queue going?


----------



## chemicalfan

Regarding the 5 man - I haven't considered it, simply because I haven't got the time to commit. I play, like, 1 MM match a week, on average (so, sometimes I'll go 3-4 weeks without a single match). Even people I've added that have been cool from solo queuing have moved up the ranks above me now. I'm not too fussed, as the skill level is about right for me, it just sucks to have an embarrassing label









Reading your post though, I could say the exact same thing about my game at times, but other times I am on fire (like last night - got a lush prefire headshot on a guy AWPing from car down banana







). It's weird that, even though our ranks (and therefore skill levels) are massively apart, we still suffer the same issues within our own ranges.

You should try playing against dmaster, he'll make you feel really crappy about your aim


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Feelsbadman.jpeg
> Really been under performing compared to those around me lately in terms of raw aim. It feels as though I've hit some skill ceiling or something that I just can't break through. I simply lose too many 1v1's.
> 
> I've been spending more and more hours on deathmatch servers, both normal and FFA. Been playing a lot of retake. My aim hasn't really improved though. I feel like I'll improve and then I'll go into a match and get absolutely rekt by guys that can 1 tap heads quite easily. That's half the problem too, any engagement of mine takes too long to finish. I'm either doing 88 damage before they get a chance to flick and shoot my head, or I'm whiffing shots and they're shooting my head anyway.
> 
> Anyone got some advice for how I can break this ceiling? I no longer want to be the weak link in my team.


You're already a high rank in MM. I've hit that ceiling many times only to slowly surpass it. Now that I'm smurfing and I see characteristics in aiming with MG1 and MG2 that I used to have, I kinda laugh aloud to myself. I improved simply from 'practice makes perfect' method and watching other videos of higher ranked players. I find that crosshair placement helps a lot in snapping to a person. It's fairly easy to snap to someone if you're already aiming high.

So not to sound harsh as well, but if you have the jump on a player, you should still be able to get 4 shots off before they get 1 off (not always the case of course). 4 shots with a rifle is enough to take them down on a HS. That's my biggest thing is I don't get enough HS. But I get those 4 body rounds in with spray before they turn around. I would say work even further on your spray control. Watch some vids of flamie. Those are some pretty inspiring spray vids.

Second, what kinda mouse are you using and what sensitivity, etc? I've spent a long time harping over hardware being my issue, and to be honest, a lot of it wasn't







. I still struggle between 2 different mouses (mice?), but I play consistently skill-wise between the two.

In conclusion, it sounds like you're a bit stressed and on-edge in these games. Do some 'pre-game' stuff that gets you excited and carry that into your game. I've never had better games than the ones I have an absolute great time with the people in. I've turned entire team morale around on my own by cracking stupid jokes or trolling teammates in jest to get them to laugh.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Pop flashes, smokes, general executes I know. Something I've been spending a bit more time fiddling with as well. Mostly my problem comes from aim. The major problem seems to be first shot accuracy. I'm okay at spraying and adjusting my spray on to an enemy, but in doing so I've lost valuable milliseconds that they can use to outaim me and click my head. Long distances are even worse for this, where a lot of the time I'm doing max 1 hit and 26 damage before going down.
> 
> I've been spending hours upon hours lately practicing aim, but I still feel like I've hit some limit or sorts. You're right in that I am stressing. Maybe it's stress and the inability to just play fluidly that's doing it.
> I'm floating between LEM/Supreme at the moment.
> 
> Regarding your deranking, have you considered getting a 5 queue going?


You need to remember, CS isn't all about aim. If you truly believe you've hit the ceiling aim wise, you need to start focusing on better positioning. Or other aspects like game sense.

You might be simply playing the wrong bomb sites even, or going into specific parts of the map on T side where you're not strong at.

I'll take myself for example. T Side inferno, you'll always see my solo entry/lurk banana. That's what I'm good at, I could take down top level NA teams by myself if I solo take banana. I however can't do it if I have a teammate there. That's simply because of the way I engage it, adding a teammate into the equation makes me play slightly different as I focus more on trading the kill vs simply knowing that I can't die when solo taking banana.

You'll never see me clear Apartments, and you'll rarely ever see me clear bracket control unless I'm entry fragging mid. However entry fragging mid for bracket control is NOT my strongest position on Inferno T side. So on every team I played, I would only entry frag T side inferno if we were taking a hard A hit.

CT side Inferno I always play B. I'm the solo B player who's capable of holding B by myself until my teammates are able to rotate and help. I can however play pit at A as it's nearly the same type of positioning that I played at B. However you'll rarely see me play B rotate/Truck Side mid/Arch Side mid and it's because my positioning and understanding of that part of the map isn't nearly as good as the other spots.

Think about what you're good at, and use it to your advantage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I know it's been covered to death but...

I was away for about 10 days from CS - came back to my smurf account (LEM).
Joined a game with 2 pre-mades. 2 other guys on the team were so bad - one actually abandoned for no reason and we kicked the other and finally surrendered.
Got de-ranked to LE haha









My friend who plays ESL - and is ranked among the top 50 ESL teams in the world, had 4 accounts to global - within 2 games went from Global to LEM on 2 accounts - despite having a 5 and 8 win streak on both accounts.

Fun times


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Pop flashes, smokes, general executes I know. Something I've been spending a bit more time fiddling with as well. Mostly my problem comes from aim. The major problem seems to be first shot accuracy. I'm okay at spraying and adjusting my spray on to an enemy, but in doing so I've lost valuable milliseconds that they can use to outaim me and click my head. Long distances are even worse for this, where a lot of the time I'm doing max 1 hit and 26 damage before going down.
> 
> I've been spending hours upon hours lately practicing aim, but I still feel like I've hit some limit or sorts. You're right in that I am stressing. Maybe it's stress and the inability to just play fluidly that's doing it.
> I'm floating between LEM/Supreme at the moment.
> 
> Regarding your deranking, have you considered getting a 5 queue going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to remember, CS isn't all about aim. If you truly believe you've hit the ceiling aim wise, you need to start focusing on better positioning. Or other aspects like game sense.
> 
> You might be simply playing the wrong bomb sites even, or going into specific parts of the map on T side where you're not strong at.
> 
> I'll take myself for example. T Side inferno, you'll always see my solo entry/lurk banana. That's what I'm good at, I could take down top level NA teams by myself if I solo take banana. I however can't do it if I have a teammate there. That's simply because of the way I engage it, adding a teammate into the equation makes me play slightly different as I focus more on trading the kill vs simply knowing that I can't die when solo taking banana.
> 
> You'll never see me clear Apartments, and you'll rarely ever see me clear bracket control unless I'm entry fragging mid. However entry fragging mid for bracket control is NOT my strongest position on Inferno T side. So on every team I played, I would only entry frag T side inferno if we were taking a hard A hit.
> 
> CT side Inferno I always play B. I'm the solo B player who's capable of holding B by myself until my teammates are able to rotate and help. I can however play pit at A as it's nearly the same type of positioning that I played at B. However you'll rarely see me play B rotate/Truck Side mid/Arch Side mid and it's because my positioning and understanding of that part of the map isn't nearly as good as the other spots.
> 
> Think about what you're good at, and use it to your advantage.
Click to expand...

Oddly enough, that's exactly how i play inferno.
I'm in a very similar situation where suddenly i'm losing aim battles all the time.
I want to say the issue for me is positioning, but i can improve all around because sometimes my aim just flat out sucks









I bet if i used the AWP i could easilyjump a rank or two, but that almost feels like cheating to me because i'd still be sub par with rifles like the AK/M4


----------



## ronnin426850

I play horrible last 3 days, my aim is good, but my decision making and my trigger finger are just... low. My crosshair is on the enemy head, and I spray instead of tap. Why, Lord, WHY?!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I play horrible last 3 days, my aim is good, but my decision making and my trigger finger are just... low. My crosshair is on the enemy head, and I spray instead of tap. Why, Lord, WHY?!


If your crosshair is on their head, it doesn't matter if it's a tap or spray. You'll get a headshot either way....


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If your crosshair is on their head, it doesn't matter if it's a tap or spray. You'll get a headshot either way....


Doesn't happen, because 1) I push the button hard and the mouse moves a bit, and 2) if I spray, I can't re-acquire a moving target if I miss with the first shot


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Another thing to add is how you use equipment. If you don't know good pop flash points or different smoke plays, you'll get out classed in takes/retakes or clearing sites.

EDIT: My biggest issue ^


----------



## Wezzor

I want a new operation and I want it now!


----------



## dmasteR

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2016/01/13442/

Valve has finally spoken.


----------



## delledonne

Skadoodle so lucky.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2016/01/13442/
> 
> Valve has finally spoken.


While I feel bad for those players, they really got what was coming to them. Now their options are either getting a regular job outside CS, or if their fans stay, stream all day and night and earn their living. Something similar happened in cricket (match-fixing that is) and some of the players received life bans, but other bans ranged from 6 months to 10 years. Since cricket is a game where physical fitness is extremely important, those who did come back to the sport came back as commentators and all. I think only a few players have started playing again, in the smaller leagues.

It really sucks that a good team was lost in the process.


----------



## delledonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> While I feel bad for those players, they really got what was coming to them. Now their options are either getting a regular job outside CS, or if their fans stay, stream all day and night and earn their living. Something similar happened in cricket (match-fixing that is) and some of the players received life bans, but other bans ranged from 6 months to 10 years. Since cricket is a game where physical fitness is extremely important, those who did come back to the sport came back as commentators and all. I think only a few players have started playing again, in the smaller leagues.
> 
> It really sucks that a good team was lost in the process.


They still have a chance to compete, depending on what the ruling is from the other tournament organizations, which arguably, will offer more prize money earnings over the year than Valve majors.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You're already a high rank in MM. I've hit that ceiling many times only to slowly surpass it. Now that I'm smurfing and I see characteristics in aiming with MG1 and MG2 that I used to have, I kinda laugh aloud to myself. I improved simply from 'practice makes perfect' method and watching other videos of higher ranked players. I find that crosshair placement helps a lot in snapping to a person. It's fairly easy to snap to someone if you're already aiming high.
> 
> So not to sound harsh as well, but if you have the jump on a player, you should still be able to get 4 shots off before they get 1 off (not always the case of course). 4 shots with a rifle is enough to take them down on a HS. That's my biggest thing is I don't get enough HS. But I get those 4 body rounds in with spray before they turn around. I would say work even further on your spray control. Watch some vids of flamie. Those are some pretty inspiring spray vids.
> 
> Second, what kinda mouse are you using and what sensitivity, etc? I've spent a long time harping over hardware being my issue, and to be honest, a lot of it wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I still struggle between 2 different mouses (mice?), but I play consistently skill-wise between the two.
> 
> In conclusion, it sounds like you're a bit stressed and on-edge in these games. Do some 'pre-game' stuff that gets you excited and carry that into your game. I've never had better games than the ones I have an absolute great time with the people in. I've turned entire team morale around on my own by cracking stupid jokes or trolling teammates in jest to get them to laugh.


Thanks for the advice.
Sensitivity is 1.5 in game, unsure of DPI since I'm using an old Intellimouse and I'm unsure of how to check it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to remember, CS isn't all about aim. If you truly believe you've hit the ceiling aim wise, you need to start focusing on better positioning. Or other aspects like game sense.
> 
> You might be simply playing the wrong bomb sites even, or going into specific parts of the map on T side where you're not strong at.
> 
> I'll take myself for example. T Side inferno, you'll always see my solo entry/lurk banana. That's what I'm good at, I could take down top level NA teams by myself if I solo take banana. I however can't do it if I have a teammate there. That's simply because of the way I engage it, adding a teammate into the equation makes me play slightly different as I focus more on trading the kill vs simply knowing that I can't die when solo taking banana.
> 
> You'll never see me clear Apartments, and you'll rarely ever see me clear bracket control unless I'm entry fragging mid. However entry fragging mid for bracket control is NOT my strongest position on Inferno T side. So on every team I played, I would only entry frag T side inferno if we were taking a hard A hit.
> 
> CT side Inferno I always play B. I'm the solo B player who's capable of holding B by myself until my teammates are able to rotate and help. I can however play pit at A as it's nearly the same type of positioning that I played at B. However you'll rarely see me play B rotate/Truck Side mid/Arch Side mid and it's because my positioning and understanding of that part of the map isn't nearly as good as the other spots.
> 
> Think about what you're good at, and use it to your advantage.


Thanks for the help.
Positioning definitely seems to be something that I'm a bit too unpredictable with. I don't usually have a set position, and a lot of the times the set positions I might play in my team have me sitting in somewhere which needs to be given up often (think Ivy on Train, or Arch on Inferno. I'll get smoked off and need to adjust). It's definitely not something I'm comfortable with but I've always taken a back seat and tried to adjust because my other teammates are more comfortable in other spots I might be interested in.

I'll study some more and see how I can improve! Cheers guys.

Also, RIP iBP. Shouldn't have ever be a perma ban in my opinion.


----------



## fartman

hello Dmaster i am a banana player too, i took some tips watching voos videos about entrying banana, but i could use some more tips to solo carry T side. Could you pm me a demo of one of your inferno games so i can learn ?

if anyone supreme+ would like to review my demo that would be cool as well.
My recent 6-16 inferno demo is below (IGN ONIBAS)
steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-fETNF-irsUK-LRLbt-fxyub-JFSiA

Oh and my rank is MGE currently. T.T


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> hello Dmaster i am a banana player too, i took some tips watching voos videos about entrying banana, but i could use some more tips to solo carry T side. Could you pm me a demo of one of your inferno games so i can learn ?
> 
> if anyone supreme+ would like to review my demo that would be cool as well.
> My recent 6-16 inferno demo is below (IGN ONIBAS)
> steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-fETNF-irsUK-LRLbt-fxyub-JFSiA
> 
> Oh and my rank is MGE currently. T.T


I unfortunately don't have any demos. All my ESEA Match demos are expired unfortunately.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I unfortunately don't have any demos. All my ESEA Match demos are expired unfortunately.


Nice excuse to hop into a game?


----------



## SheepMoose

Hate to scab, but does anyone have a free ESEA gift pass I could use?


----------



## jztheman

guys how do i stop windows 10 from auto updating?

as im using the amd 15.6beta drivers to fix the 4:3 stretched issue, i dont wan my drivers to auto update.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> guys how do i stop windows 10 from auto updating?
> 
> as im using the amd 15.6beta drivers to fix the 4:3 stretched issue, i dont wan my drivers to auto update.


I don't believe that there is any built in feature to allow you to do so. You could try using the update trouble shooting software that Microsoft provides that would allow you to hide this update.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I don't believe that there is any built in feature to allow you to do so. You could try using the update trouble shooting software that Microsoft provides that would allow you to hide this update.
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930


how exactly do i use this may i ask ? so the update has to kick in first, then i use this ? or do i have to keep checking this program to see if there are updates for the drivers and hide it ?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> how exactly do i use this may i ask ? so the update has to kick in first, then i use this ? or do i have to keep checking this program to see if there are updates for the drivers and hide it ?


It will check for updates and then you can choose whether or not to hide them so they don't get installed. You can also disable the installation of drivers by going to Control Panel > System > Advanced System Settings > Hardware > Device Installation Settings, and then disable Windows driver software download and installation.


----------



## Sikkamore

Wow this new ELO crap or whatever is absolute BULL. I automatically derank to MGE because I haven't played in a long time. Go around one deaging scrubs in the face for several games with no rank up. Have a crap clan as team mates that get wrecked, then abandon so I forfeit (why waste my time with 4 bots?) then I derank to MG2? SERIOUSLY?! LOL


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> It will check for updates and then you can choose whether or not to hide them so they don't get installed. You can also disable the installation of drivers by going to Control Panel > System > Advanced System Settings > Hardware > Device Installation Settings, and then disable Windows driver software download and installation.


Alright thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Wow this new ELO crap or whatever is absolute BULL. I automatically derank to MGE because I haven't played in a long time. Go around one deaging scrubs in the face for several games with no rank up. Have a crap clan as team mates that get wrecked, then abandon so I forfeit (why waste my time with 4 bots?) then I derank to MG2? SERIOUSLY?! LOL


I was smfc but didnt played mm for over a month, am reallly curious to see what rank i will get once i go in mm again haha


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> Alright thanks!
> I was smfc but didnt played mm for over a month, am reallly curious to see what rank i will get once i go in mm again haha


That was my rank. Bet you'll be MGE. Good luck ranking up haha


----------



## Bashslash

Got from DMG to gn4







i wodner how long it take to get back


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> Alright thanks!
> I was smfc but didnt played mm for over a month, am reallly curious to see what rank i will get once i go in mm again haha


Same haha. Played my first one and we lost. About to play another and hopefully get a rank


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Same haha. Played my first one and we lost. About to play another and hopefully get a rank


Please update your new rank after u win, haha!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> Please update your new rank after u win, haha!


Lost one and went 22-19 with only two MVPs, "top fragged" but didn't get too terribly much done for the team.. Tied my second and went 31-20 with 6 MVPs, destroyed my CT pistol round. Had the ace stolen from me by a salty teammate. =/ I ended up getting MGE. I love how little the ranks mean. XD


----------



## jach11

Ranking system is good how it is now. There were too many people in the top ranks, you're not supposed to have more people in the highest rank than all of 5 lowest ranks combined. People weren't getting better it was just getting easier to rank up, it took less work. It's impossible to try and assign a player's actual skill level. So just make it super easy to de-rank and hard to rankup, the best will rise up.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bashslash*
> 
> Got from DMG to gn4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wodner how long it take to get back


I went from MG1 to GN2....









Somehow I am still finding odd mixes in my matches... People ranked between GN1 all the way to MG1 will be thrown in matches with me, such a weird system.


----------



## ronnin426850

MGE -> MG1 here. It seems mostly balanced in my matches. The occasional GNM and MGE here and there, but mostly MG1 and 2.


----------



## semencmoz

I'm playing with friends most of which gone from LE-LEM to mge-dmg. I deranked from LEM to LE on main and from LE to DMG on smurf. tbh for now dmg-mge feels too ez, I am always topfraggin zis days, which wasn't that common before.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> MGE -> MG1 here. It seems mostly balanced in my matches. The occasional GNM and MGE here and there, but mostly MG1 and 2.












Hopefully I can get myself back to MG1







I should stop using my blankets as a mousepad


----------



## catk47

so i'm back with my problem after just giving up i woke up today and looked at the csgo sub reddit and i found a post that describes my problems exactly and the guy says it has something to do with clock drift ? not sure what that is but this is the post i'm talking about :

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3zsmxd/clock_drift_issue_making_client_and_server_out_of/

does anyone have any idea if this could be true or how to fix this ?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> so i'm back with my problem after just giving up i woke up today and looked at the csgo sub reddit and i found a post that describes my problems exactly and the guy says it has something to do with clock drift ? not sure what that is but this is the post i'm talking about :
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3zsmxd/clock_drift_issue_making_client_and_server_out_of/
> 
> does anyone have any idea if this could be true or how to fix this ?


I haven't read the post completely yet but it seems like the OP is kind of everywhere with his post, not really getting the main point through. I think a lot of what's going on is people are trying to find complex answers for simple problems. It could be something as simple as your aim just being off or you could be experiencing packet delay variation, which is a definite possibility. But if there's an issue that must be patched in order to fix it there's almost nothing you can do to fix it yourself.


----------



## catk47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I haven't read the post completely yet but it seems like the OP is kind of everywhere with his post, not really getting the main point through. I think a lot of what's going on is people are trying to find complex answers for simple problems. It could be something as simple as your aim just being off or you could be experiencing packet delay variation, which is a definite possibility. But if there's an issue that must be patched in order to fix it there's almost nothing you can do to fix it yourself.


the problem is and i don't want to sound like a dick but i played 4.6k hours of csgo and 2k of css and not sure how much i played in 1.6 but i went to the internet cafe everyday for years to play that game and my aim is off sometimes ye but thats just 1 day not 4 months and then 1 week its "on" again and then 4-5 months its off again . and i have no clue what packet delay variation is but my ping is always 15 and i have 0% choke or loss according to net_graph. the one thing i'm like 99% sure of is that it has to be lagcompensation that is compensating me as if i have 100ping and this guy explains that lagcompensation in csgo uses clock correction ? but it just annoys me that i have been having this problem since 3 years and sometimes it fixes it self and people still give me the "its because you suck" answers when i ask for help. just need to remind people that this game just doesn't work for some of us.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> the problem is and i don't want to sound like a dick but i played 4.6k hours of csgo and 2k of css and not sure how much i played in 1.6 but i went to the internet cafe everyday for years to play that game and my aim is off sometimes ye but thats just 1 day not 4 months and then 1 week its "on" again and then 4-5 months its off again . and i have no clue what packet delay variation is but my ping is always 15 and i have 0% choke or loss according to net_graph. the one thing i'm like 99% sure of is that it has to be lagcompensation that is compensating me as if i have 100ping and this guy explains that lagcompensation in csgo uses clock correction ? but it just annoys me that i have been having this problem since 3 years and sometimes it fixes it self and people still give me the "its because you suck" answers when i ask for help. just need to remind people that this game just doesn't work for some of us.


Can you please upload a video of your issue as we've requested before. Thanks.

That reddit post is also based off of pure speculation. He has nothing to verify any of the claims that he made.


----------



## emsj86

Yea for me something just seems off on the game since mm ranks changed. Part of it is the ranks (at mg-mge) have such a wide skill gap difference anymore. From really bad players to guys who look like gods. May just be more smurfs. But between that and the lag seems worse. I just haven't had much fun with the game lately


----------



## catk47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Can you please upload a video of your issue as we've requested before. Thanks.
> 
> That reddit post is also based off of pure speculation. He has nothing to verify any of the claims that he made.


ok will try to upload a video to yt what is the best way (never recorded any gameplay before)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> ok will try to upload a video to yt what is the best way (never recorded any gameplay before)


Use Shadowplay, and then just upload it to youtube.


----------



## catk47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Use Shadowplay, and then just upload it to youtube.


just did 110 min to upload ? i just recorded a match as it is random i have no good way of recording the problem it self but ill try to use shadow play the next time it happens more. in this video it still happens 3-4 times.


----------



## pez

I'm actually putting effort into my smurf account now to learn maps and be a better overall player, and I do feel that ranks are making a lot more sense now. I still come across people who were obviously carried to their ranks, but I'm excited that the MG1-MGE rank is challenging now (for me







).


----------



## ronnin426850

What are your favorite and / or strongest maps, guys?

My favorite is Mirage, but I feel pretty comfortable with Inferno as well.

I don't like how well balanced Dust 2 is, I can't find any irregularities to exploit







Train is interesting in appearance, but meh in gameplay value.


----------



## dmasteR

E-League is going on right now.

Optic Gaming vs CSGL


----------



## catk47

here is a vid i just recorded an entire match because the problem is random and i dont really have a way to record only the problem and sadly this match went rather well but still happened a few times i will try to get a vid where it happens more frequently


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a vid i just recorded an entire match because the problem is random and i dont really have a way to record only the problem and sadly this match went rather well but still happened a few times i will try to get a vid where it happens more frequently


Can't you just cut the video with Movie Maker or something?!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catk47*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a vid i just recorded an entire match because the problem is random and i dont really have a way to record only the problem and sadly this match went rather well but still happened a few times i will try to get a vid where it happens more frequently


Can you give us times or at least the rounds where it does happen?

CS:GO Patch released: http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2016/01/13475/
Quote:


> *[GRAPHICS]*
> - Visually upgraded all first-person arm, hands and glove models.
> *[KILLER REPLAY]*
> - Fixed a bug where client could sometimes get stuck in Killer Replay with a black screen.
> - Fixed a bug where victim weapons could sometimes be invisible in Killer Replay.
> - Player's own footstep sounds are now correctly mixed as third-person footsteps during Killer Replay.
> - Voice communications are now not faded out before and after Killer Replay.
> *[SOUND]*
> - Reduced volume falloff distance for USP-S.
> - Removed high frequencies from Killer Replay tape sound.
> - Adjusted falloff curve of ricochet and impact sounds.
> - Minor mix tweaks.
> *[MATCHMAKING]*
> - Added official game servers in India.
> *[LINUX]*
> - Upgraded to newer version of libSDL.
> - Improved game performance during the end of match scoreboard.
> - Sound options now distinguish between headphones vs two-speakers options.
> *[MISC]*
> - Added support for in-game broadcast of Regional Minor Championships.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685258673988308993%5B%2FURL


----------



## hubwub

With this latest update, the sound of you shooting is so weird. :/


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub*
> 
> With this latest update, the sound of you shooting is so weird. :/


I swear I can hear the faintest sound of an M4A1-S when I shoot my AK...


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I swear I can hear the faintest sound of an M4A1-S when I shoot my AK...


That's what I am hearing right now.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub*
> 
> That's what I am hearing right now.


Lol knew I heard it! Valve is just ruining this game constantly. They're going to have to revert this patch too. I'm done playing this game for now. GG. Another 3 month break after 2 weeks back for me.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What are your favorite and / or strongest maps, guys?
> 
> My favorite is Mirage, but I feel pretty comfortable with Inferno as well.
> 
> I don't like how well balanced Dust 2 is, I can't find any irregularities to exploit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Train is interesting in appearance, but meh in gameplay value.


most played - overpass. bestest winrate relative to amount of played maps.
favourite - cobblestone. I like aesthetics of it's, and it's basic simplicity - very aim-heavy map, also on cbble there isn't much smokes, which you should know to play this map properly. it's like dust2, but much less annoying.
least favourite - mirage. i don't know why, but it's layout is uncomfortable for me. I avoid to play it as much as it's possibly, but my teammates love to play mirage, so I still play it often.
weakest map - inferno. I like it's layout, but visibility here is horrible. I didn't like inferno at source either, when I played CS:S, i more often played inferno CE or inferno classic, I wish i could have this option for competitive in GO.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Lol knew I heard it! Valve is just ruining this game constantly. They're going to have to revert this patch too. I'm done playing this game for now. GG. Another 3 month break after 2 weeks back for me.


Like, OMG that game is DEAD! Hearing a faint sound that you are not supposed to hear? Is that what I paid for?! #THANKSGABEN

I'm disgusted at how Valve absolutely destroyed this game. The R8 I somehow lived through. But faint sounds? This is outrageous. I'm done.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Like, OMG that game is DEAD! Hearing a faint sound that you are not supposed to hear? Is that what I paid for?! #THANKSGABEN
> 
> I'm disgusted at how Valve absolutely destroyed this game. The R8 I somehow lived through. But faint sounds? This is outrageous. I'm done.


I haven't had the pleasure of hearing this yet...


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Like, OMG that game is DEAD! Hearing a faint sound that you are not supposed to hear? Is that what I paid for?! #THANKSGABEN
> 
> I'm disgusted at how Valve absolutely destroyed this game. The R8 I somehow lived through. But faint sounds? This is outrageous. I'm done.


It's far from dead. Valve could make all the guns shoot kittens with random spray patterns, make all the maps neon green, and put in hats. The game would still be full of enough players for it not to be considered "dead."


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> It's far from dead. Valve could make all the guns shoot kittens with random spray patterns, make all the maps neon green, and put in hats. The game would still be full of enough players for it not to be considered "dead."


Don't give them ideas...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> It's far from dead. Valve could make all the guns shoot kittens with random spray patterns, make all the maps neon green, and put in hats. The game would still be full of enough players for it not to be considered "dead."


Sarcasm?

Nah.


----------



## jach11

After taking a brief break from playing any Match Making (1 month 4 days) i can confidently say that I really no longer feel any desire to play it at all. Just the feeling of movement and how the guns shoot is almost alien to what i was used to, it was just awful.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> After taking a brief break from playing any Match Making (1 month 4 days) i can confidently say that I really no longer feel any desire to play it at all. Just the feeling of movement and how the guns shoot is almost alien to what i was used to, it was just awful.


THIS IS A CASE OF SUCCESS! THIS MAN HAS OVERCOME THE SERIOUS ISSUE KNOWN AS COUNTER STRIKE ADDICTION! I commend you sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Sarcasm?
> 
> Nah.


I am serious. Think about it. If Counter Strike screwed up, what game would people go to? CoD is probably the first option with Search and Destroy, but that game has so much BS that there might as well be kitten guns. Battlefield is the next option, but that game doesn't really replicate the competitive side of CS. Rainbow Six: Siege is the other choice, but people play CS for its simplicity. R6: Siege, in my opinion, complicates things too much for the average CS player. I doubt the CS community would leave CS: GO. The game has players invested in skins and hours. Most players wouldn't leave that for Source or 1.6. I would leave GO if it screwed up that bad, but most players would take the crappy game and be too lazy to buy the previous titles.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> THIS IS A CASE OF SUCCESS! THIS MAN HAS OVERCOME THE SERIOUS ISSUE KNOWN AS COUNTER STRIKE ADDICTION! I commend you sir.
> I am serious. Think about it. If Counter Strike screwed up, what game would people go to? CoD is probably the first option with Search and Destroy, but that game has so much BS that there might as well be kitten guns. Battlefield is the next option, but that game doesn't really replicate the competitive side of CS. Rainbow Six: Siege is the other choice, but people play CS for its simplicity. R6: Siege, in my opinion, complicates things too much for the average CS player. I doubt the CS community would leave CS: GO. The game has players invested in skins and hours. Most players wouldn't leave that for Source or 1.6. I would leave GO if it screwed up that bad, but most players would take the crappy game and be too lazy to buy the previous titles.


I've basically left the competitive side of CSGO, though I do play CEVO once in a while. My friends and I started up a TF2 team, so that's where I've been getting my competitive fix lately. I'm also really getting into Insurgency so I might join the competitive community there as well.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> After taking a brief break from playing any Match Making (1 month 4 days) i can confidently say that I really no longer feel any desire to play it at all. Just the feeling of movement and how the guns shoot is almost alien to what i was used to, it was just awful.


i went through the same thing. Albeit, I disappeared for a month and two weeks due to not having a desktop. After coming back and just kept playing even though, it wasn't a pleasant experience. It's the only game I can come back to even if I get mad at it. It's a weird relationship. However, breaks are needed sometimes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> THIS IS A CASE OF SUCCESS! THIS MAN HAS OVERCOME THE SERIOUS ISSUE KNOWN AS COUNTER STRIKE ADDICTION! I commend you sir.
> I am serious. Think about it. If Counter Strike screwed up, what game would people go to? CoD is probably the first option with Search and Destroy, but that game has so much BS that there might as well be kitten guns. Battlefield is the next option, but that game doesn't really replicate the competitive side of CS. Rainbow Six: Siege is the other choice, but people play CS for its simplicity. R6: Siege, in my opinion, complicates things too much for the average CS player. I doubt the CS community would leave CS: GO. The game has players invested in skins and hours. Most players wouldn't leave that for Source or 1.6. I would leave GO if it screwed up that bad, but most players would take the crappy game and be too lazy to buy the previous titles.


If you want the same game format as CS:GO, try the free-to-play games such as Combat Arms and Sudden Attack.

However, in this day and age compared to back then, I don't think the fanbase of CS:GO would just leave just because the game was bad. People will stick with the game through thick and thin.

But if you are trying to find a game that feeds your competitive energies, IT CAN BE ANY GAME IN THE WORLD.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The only thing that can save this game is Stattrak™ Gloves.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The only thing that can save this game is Stattrak™ Gloves.


You are giving them ideas.


----------



## beatfried

Update Time!
Quote:


> [GRAPHICS]
> - Visually upgraded all first-person arm, hands and glove models.
> [KILLER REPLAY]
> - Fixed a bug where client could sometimes get stuck in Killer Replay with a black screen.
> - Fixed a bug where victim weapons could sometimes be invisible in Killer Replay.
> - Player's own footstep sounds are now correctly mixed as third-person footsteps during Killer Replay.
> - Voice communications are now not faded out before and after Killer Replay.
> [SOUND]
> - Reduced volume falloff distance for USP-S.
> - Removed high frequencies from Killer Replay tape sound.
> - Adjusted falloff curve of ricochet and impact sounds.
> - Minor mix tweaks.
> [MATCHMAKING]
> - Added official game servers in India.
> [LINUX]
> - Upgraded to newer version of libSDL.
> - Improved game performance during the end of match scoreboard.
> - Sound options now distinguish between headphones vs two-speakers options.
> [MISC]
> - Added support for in-game broadcast of Regional Minor Championships.


----------



## obikenobi27

Thanks, but dmasteR had it covered in post #19717.


----------



## SheepMoose

So, feeling kinda down about the team I'm playing in at the moment. Seems to be a bit of disrespect towards me as a person/player.
The core 3 guys I play with are alright, minimal conflicts, but we got a new player who quickly took over the IGL role. I say took over because we never discussed it, it just came to be.

We started playing a lot of scrims lately, trying out new stuff. We're in an open league so we've played a few games on that against some pretty good teams, and the scrims are just our way of practicing stuff. I stayed up late one night watching a lot of demos on some maps, figured out what some of the top teams were doing as defaults, then went in to game to try them out. We ended up scrimming versus a team, I asked if I could IGL for the game and everyone gave the nod of approval. Upon leading the team, and trying out new strategies (all in a match with 0 meaning), I had the previous IGL talking over me telling me how stupid of a strat something was. The whole point of scrims, I thought, was just to mess around and figure out things that do and don't work, right? Apparently that wasn't good enough for the previous IGL. Apparently we should have just been doing the same 2 strats he figured out.

Then after the game he proceeded to argue constantly through Skype for nearly an hour about how ridiculous the things I called was. Feelsbadman.

So at this point, I dunno what to do. I've been putting a tonne of effort in to the game to improve aim (and have seen some improvements, hurray!), but when I try to put effort in tactically within the team I'm usually met with heavy resistance. I just want to have a voice. I completely get that I'm no mastermind, and I completely understand that I don't get these consistent carries going and that I don't have the best aim in the team. Because of this I've taken it upon myself to be the support role, so I'm definitely a valued player in many ways the scoreboard doesn't recognize.

I think I've made up my own decision already, but what would you guys do? Stick with the team or take some time off to evaluate?


----------



## chemicalfan

I'd see how the other 3 feels about it. Plus, how are the results? If you guys are winning under this IGL, maybe there isn't pressure to "mix it up". I know it's short-sighted to keep the same strats (*cough* NiP *cough*), and it's maybe a bit boring to keep running them, but if they are producing results, then it's hard to argue from a competitive point of view. If they're not working, I think you're justified on calling the IGL out on it, providing it's obviously the strat's fault (not the individual performances)


----------



## SheepMoose

The strats he calls aren't working out at a large rate. Probably 50/50 if it works or doesn't. The problem is input. Running through a strat with him just gets a "you should just..." response. "We've been countered by this quite easily, maybe we should try X?" "No, just do the same default"

About a week ago two of the other players and myself were in a server just figuring out executes, and it went so smoothly. Not because the strats worked well (which they did), but because we were able to talk about potential counters to that strat, and how we could counter that counter. We were able to figure out optimal positioning, timings, what sort of defaults we should run prior to trying an execute. Those weren't things that happened when organising strats with the other guy, and that's my main concern.


----------



## chemicalfan

To be honest, if you can get away with it, I'd try playing some 4 mans without him, and if it works and everyone is up for it, I'd kick him from the team if he won't give up the IGL position. Sounds like he's holding you back. Maybe if he could change, and accept other peoples strats (even if he calls when to use them, once given to him) - but it's kind of naive to expect people to change. Especially as the guy is new, it's a little less to lose. You don't need a crap IGL, especially when you've already got better potential already in the team. Would you be up for being the IGL yourself?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Like, OMG that game is DEAD! Hearing a faint sound that you are not supposed to hear? Is that what I paid for?! #THANKSGABEN
> 
> I'm disgusted at how Valve absolutely destroyed this game. The R8 I somehow lived through. But faint sounds? This is outrageous. I'm done.


It's not just that. It's the damn MM ranks. One game there is an absolute God that's the same rank as me, the next I'm the God, then after that I'm thrown into a match vs all silvers? Valve doesn't know what they're doing in terms of MM. And no I'm not joining CEVO or FaceIt or whatever.

But GG nice sarcasm.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> It's not just that. It's the damn MM ranks. One game there is an absolute God that's the same rank as me, the next I'm the God, then after that I'm thrown into a match vs all silvers? Valve doesn't know what they're doing in terms of MM. And no I'm not joining CEVO or FaceIt or whatever.
> 
> But GG nice sarcasm.


Yes, I know what you mean, they do need to look into that matchmaker, it can ruin the fun.
On the other hand, it can push you to perform better by matching you with stronger people sometimes, while catering to your ego at other times


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> It's not just that. It's the damn MM ranks. One game there is an absolute God that's the same rank as me, the next I'm the God, then after that I'm thrown into a match vs all silvers? Valve doesn't know what they're doing in terms of MM. And no I'm not joining CEVO or FaceIt or whatever.
> 
> But GG nice sarcasm.


What's wrong with Cevo and FaceIt?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Yes, I know what you mean, they do need to look into that matchmaker, it can ruin the fun.
> On the other hand, it can push you to perform better by matching you with stronger people sometimes, while catering to your ego at other times


I agree. Fun has been ruined for me unfortunately. I'll still keep trying to play it but I don't see myself investing in this game much more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> What's wrong with Cevo and FaceIt?


Nothing's wrong with them. I just either don't have friends on there or get matched with people that are absolutely toxic beyond belief.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I agree. Fun has been ruined for me unfortunately. I'll still keep trying to play it but I don't see myself investing in this game much more.
> Nothing's wrong with them. I just either don't have friends on there or get matched with people that are absolutely toxic beyond belief.


Add me on Steam. I'll FACEIT or CEVO with you.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> To be honest, if you can get away with it, I'd try playing some 4 mans without him, and if it works and everyone is up for it, I'd kick him from the team if he won't give up the IGL position. Sounds like he's holding you back. Maybe if he could change, and accept other peoples strats (even if he calls when to use them, once given to him) - but it's kind of naive to expect people to change. Especially as the guy is new, it's a little less to lose. You don't need a crap IGL, especially when you've already got better potential already in the team. Would you be up for being the IGL yourself?


If I spent a bit more time practicing I could definitely become an IGL. Whether I would be the best IGL for the team, I don't know. One of the other players is a pretty good IGL, but we don't utilise him much.


----------



## jztheman

any idea how i can improves my fps?

im getting 200~300 at the start of the round, when i am engaging enemies, fps will drop to like 150~ then go back up to 200 range again.

not too sure why


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> any idea how i can improves my fps?
> 
> im getting 200~300 at the start of the round, when i am engaging enemies, fps will drop to like 150~ then go back up to 200 range again.
> 
> not too sure why


Should post your specs.


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Should post your specs.


MSINFO:
OS Name Microsoft Windows 10 Home
Version 10.0.10586 Build 10586
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4430 CPU @ 3.00GHz, 3001 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 8.00 GB

What I've done:

unpark cpu core
mat_queue_mode -2
launch option: -freq 144 -high -threads 4 -console -novid -nod3d9ex -nojoy
set high performance on windows power option

I'm playing on *low* for all settings
4:3 1024x768 on a 16:9 24inch 144hz monitor QNIX2414

I cant really think of anything else to add here.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> MSINFO:
> OS Name Microsoft Windows 10 Home
> Version 10.0.10586 Build 10586
> Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4430 CPU @ 3.00GHz, 3001 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
> Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 8.00 GB
> 
> What I've done:
> 
> unpark cpu core
> mat_queue_mode -2
> launch option: -freq 144 -high -threads 4 -console -novid -nod3d9ex -nojoy
> set high performance on windows power option
> 
> I'm playing on *low* for all settings
> 4:3 1024x768 on a 16:9 24inch 144hz monitor QNIX2414
> 
> I cant really think of anything else to add here.


Graphics card?


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> Graphics card?


AMD HD7800 Series

sorry my bad


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> AMD HD7800 Series
> 
> sorry my bad


You probably have but have you updated your gpu drivers? Your fps doesn't seem completely horrible for your gpu. Try running higher settings see if it has a large impact although you seem to be alright imo.


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> You probably have but have you updated your gpu drivers? Your fps doesn't seem completely horrible for your gpu. Try running higher settings see if it has a large impact although you seem to be alright imo.


tks for the reply, well technically is isnt that bad, just that it will drop is 14x-ish but if not in any combat it can go up to 3xx.

let me try higher setting and report back here inawhile..


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Should post your specs.
> 
> 
> 
> MSINFO:
> OS Name Microsoft Windows 10 Home
> Version 10.0.10586 Build 10586
> Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4430 CPU @ 3.00GHz, 3001 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
> Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 8.00 GB
> 
> What I've done:
> 
> unpark cpu core
> mat_queue_mode -2
> launch option: -freq 144 *-high -threads 4* -console -novid -nod3d9ex -nojoy
> set high performance on windows power option
> 
> I'm playing on low for all settings
> 4:3 1024x768 on a 16:9 24inch 144hz monitor QNIX2414
> 
> I cant really think of anything else to add here.
Click to expand...

You can go ahead and remove the launch commands in bold, as they don't really do anything and worst case scenario they actually hurt performance.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> AMD HD7800 Series
> 
> sorry my bad


AMD HD7870 or HD7850?

Can you download this map and run it three times and give us the results?

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=500334237

Make sure your browser and anything extra is closed when running it. Run it with the following settings: 1080p High, High, High, Very High, Enabled, 4X MSAA, 2X AF, Disabled, Disabled, Disabled


----------



## Shanenanigans

Dmaster, is there any substance to the

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3zqtvm/improved_csgo_sound_why_the_popular_settings_suck/
? I've been having difficulty with positional sounds (for example, really can't tell whether a sound is coming from banana or mid when I'm at arch side on inferno) and it was so much better in source.

No post processing on my system, and everything runs through my USB DAC to my headphones.

I'm obviously going to try them out now, since I play at 720p so I wanted to see what the difference was.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You can go ahead and remove the launch commands in bold, as they don't really do anything and worst case scenario they actually hurt performance.


Should remove -nod3d9ex as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Dmaster, is there any substance to the
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3zqtvm/improved_csgo_sound_why_the_popular_settings_suck/
> ? I've been having difficulty with positional sounds (for example, really can't tell whether a sound is coming from banana or mid when I'm at arch side on inferno) and it was so much better in source.
> 
> No post processing on my system, and everything runs through my USB DAC to my headphones.
> 
> I'm obviously going to try them out now, since I play at 720p so I wanted to see what the difference was.


After the last few sound updates, plus not being completely used to them I guess, I've been hearing gun shots before footsteps when people are extremely close, it's as if they lowered the overall volume of enemy footsteps. I'm going to try those settings out that you mentioned though, just making a sound.cfg with the new settings to switch back and forth in a DM or something to compare them.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Should remove -nod3d9ex as well.
> After the last few sound updates, plus not being completely used to them I guess, I've been hearing gun shots before footsteps when people are extremely close, it's as if they lowered the overall volume of enemy footsteps. I'm going to try those settings out that you mentioned though, just making a sound.cfg with the new settings to switch back and forth in a DM or something to compare them.


The problem with testing them in DM is that bullets are constantly being spammed everywhere. Unless it's like a 10 player DM or something.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Dmaster, is there any substance to the
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3zqtvm/improved_csgo_sound_why_the_popular_settings_suck/
> ? I've been having difficulty with positional sounds (for example, really can't tell whether a sound is coming from banana or mid when I'm at arch side on inferno) and it was so much better in source.
> 
> No post processing on my system, and everything runs through my USB DAC to my headphones.
> 
> I'm obviously going to try them out now, since I play at 720p so I wanted to see what the difference was.


I personally thought his settings were worse for me. I however use a sound card though (Creative X-Fi Titanium HD CMSS-3D ON).

It took a bit to get use to some of the new sounds, but I actually find them it much easier to hear/pin point footsteps. However I never had a huge issue to begin with.


----------



## lolllll117

So how about that Powerball jackpot guys? I bet the odds of winning that are higher than getting a Factory New Dragon Lore


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Dmaster, is there any substance to the
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3zqtvm/improved_csgo_sound_why_the_popular_settings_suck/
> ? I've been having difficulty with positional sounds (for example, really can't tell whether a sound is coming from banana or mid when I'm at arch side on inferno) and it was so much better in source.
> 
> No post processing on my system, and everything runs through my USB DAC to my headphones.
> 
> I'm obviously going to try them out now, since I play at 720p so I wanted to see what the difference was.


Using a USB headset, I did find myself hearing more using the settings found on that thread. I'm now hearing more reloads or guns dropping than before.


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> AMD HD7870 or HD7850?
> 
> Can you download this map and run it three times and give us the results?
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=500334237
> 
> Make sure your browser and anything extra is closed when running it. Run it with the following settings: 1080p High, High, High, Very High, Enabled, 4X MSAA, 2X AF, Disabled, Disabled, Disabled


Just AMD HD7800 Series.

i just ran the map you given me, here are the result:

stock settings: *Average framerate: 267.79*

4:3
1024x768
low low low very low
enable
none
billenear
disabled
disabled

your recommended everything on high: *Average framerate: 171.54*

16:9
1920x1080
high high high very high
enable
4X MSAA
2X AF
Disabled
Disabled

stock settings + changes made on most of the settings input inside the map, eg. cl_autohelp from 1 to 0 etc: *Average framerate: 273.20*

4:3
1024x768
low low low very low
enable
none
billenear
disabled
disabled


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I personally thought his settings were worse for me. I however use a sound card though (Creative X-Fi Titanium HD CMSS-3D ON).
> 
> It took a bit to get use to some of the new sounds, but I actually find them it much easier to hear/pin point footsteps. However I never had a huge issue to begin with.


Well, I used a X-Fi Platinum in Source, and I had no issues switching over to the DAC. I didn't have issues earlier in GO, but it's been a problem since I switched to 720p. I'm actually very tempted to switch back to 4:3 though.

I feel sad that I don't have my X-Fi anymore, mostly because of this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Using a USB headset, I did find myself hearing more using the settings found on that thread. I'm now hearing more reloads or guns dropping than before.


Yeah, I just played a game on inferno, sounds are more accurate than before. Although it's just relative.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> Just AMD HD7800 Series.
> 
> i just ran the map you given me, here are the result:
> 
> stock settings: *Average framerate: 267.79*
> 
> 4:3
> 1024x768
> low low low very low
> enable
> none
> billenear
> disabled
> disabled
> 
> your recommended everything on high: *Average framerate: 171.54*
> 
> 16:9
> 1920x1080
> high high high very high
> enable
> 4X MSAA
> 2X AF
> Disabled
> Disabled
> 
> stock settings + changes made on most of the settings input inside the map, eg. cl_autohelp from 1 to 0 etc: *Average framerate: 273.20*
> 
> 4:3
> 1024x768
> low low low very low
> enable
> none
> billenear
> disabled
> disabled


There's unfortunately not much you can do to improve your FPS. Your CPU is a locked CPU which doesn't allow much room in overclocking unlike the K Series Intel CPU's.

Upgrading your GPU would see minor improvements. By the way, there's no card that's just "AMD HD7800 Series". AMD 7800 Series is exactly that, a Series of AMD cards in the 7800 Family. You either have a 7870 or a 7850. If you search for DXDIAG on Windows 10 open it up and hit the Display Tab. It will tell you what GPU you have.

What AMD driver are you currently on? Have you tried using the latest AMD driver to see if you get any performance increase?


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's unfortunately not much you can do to improve your FPS. Your CPU is a locked CPU which doesn't allow much room in overclocking unlike the K Series Intel CPU's.
> 
> Upgrading your GPU would see minor improvements. By the way, there's no card that's just "AMD HD7800 Series". AMD 7800 Series is exactly that, a Series of AMD cards in the 7800 Family. You either have a 7870 or a 7850. If you search for DXDIAG on Windows 10 open it up and hit the Display Tab. It will tell you what GPU you have.
> 
> What AMD driver are you currently on? Have you tried using the latest AMD driver to see if you get any performance increase?


https://gyazo.com/7e00305751cc938b423d686de0a89b57

im running 15.6 beta


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> https://gyazo.com/7e00305751cc938b423d686de0a89b57
> 
> im running 15.6 beta


Have you tried the newest 16.1 to see if there's any improvement? Like I said though, you're not going to see much improvements without a different CPU. You're limited due to the low clock on your CPU. Unfortunately CS:GO isn't the most optimized game due to the heavy particle effects.

Try https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ GPU-Z instead since DXDiag isn't showing what GPU you have.

Is this a Pre-Built computer?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I personally thought his settings were worse for me. I however use a sound card though (Creative X-Fi Titanium HD CMSS-3D ON).
> 
> It took a bit to get use to some of the new sounds, but I actually find them it much easier to hear/pin point footsteps. However I never had a huge issue to begin with.


I can't wait to get my card back in there. I'm gonna try the Creative CMSS-3D and if it's comparable to Razer surround without the frills, and still works with my amp+DAC, then I may just end up getting rid of the Q701s I picked up.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub*
> 
> Add me on Steam. I'll FACEIT or CEVO with you.


Added


----------



## MLJS54

Does anyone run CS:GO on a recent Macbook?

If so, how much of a hassle is it?

Thanks.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can't wait to get my card back in there. I'm gonna try the Creative CMSS-3D and if it's comparable to Razer surround without the frills, and still works with my amp+DAC, then I may just end up getting rid of the Q701s I picked up.


I pair my Q701's with a Soundblaster Z and the amp in the card drives the Headphones sufficiently. The 3D positioning from the card and headphones make it so you have esp per say. I can locate enemies so well my friends joke that I'm tracing them with wall hacks haha.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I pair my Q701's with a Soundblaster Z and the amp in the card drives the Headphones sufficiently. The 3D positioning from the card and headphones make it so you have esp per say. I can locate enemies so well my friends joke that I'm tracing them with wall hacks haha.


Oh yeah, you're definitely right. I had a complaint of the same a few times already. I just prefer the HD650 overall to the Q701. I'd rather tweak my TiHD a bit obtain the same sound (roughly 85-90% of the soundstage of the Q701) so that I don't have to swap out headphones so often.


----------



## chemicalfan

Cloud9 sign Stewie2k......interesting!!


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Cloud9 sign Stewie2k......interesting!!


Yeah it'll be real interesting to see them do even worse than they did before. Why would they sign someone who just started playing CS competitively in 2015....


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Does anyone run CS:GO on a recent Macbook?
> 
> If so, how much of a hassle is it?
> 
> Thanks.


I've never tried it myself but my brother plays CS:GO on his macbook. It seems to work fine.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Yeah it'll be real interesting to see them do even worse than they did before. Why would they sign someone who just started playing CS competitively in 2015....


Why would Manchester United sign someone who just started playing football professionally that year?! Oh, wait, it's Beckham.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Why would Manchester United sign someone who just started playing football professionally that year?! Oh, wait, it's Beckham.


So Beckham never played football in a league of any kind before he was signed? There's a difference between playing the game casually just for fun and playing competitively to win against other teams. Stewie has no experience whatsoever in that aspect and he was just signed to one of *THE* best teams in NA. It's a bad choice, it's just a team of puggers. Hey at least they'll win all their ESEA pugs with this roster.


----------



## jztheman

just won a match in mm after a 2 month spell

was SMFC, now a MG 2


----------



## pez

I'm struggling so hard with my aim lately. I think I'm going to have to go back to the dynamic crosshair to get my mind/body in sync again. I'm holding my angles well, but some way or another I'm just not getting the headshots I should be getting. It's time to take a small break, and come back full force.


----------



## Wolfsbora

*Game server update 1/12:* The Overclock.net CS:GO game server will be down for a few hours this morning as we do some overhauling.

Things to expect -

New game type
Longer rounds
Better performance
More fun








I'll post a second update as soon as it is completed!







Then, testing shall commence!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm struggling so hard with my aim lately. I think I'm going to have to go back to the dynamic crosshair to get my mind/body in sync again. I'm holding my angles well, but some way or another I'm just not getting the headshots I should be getting. It's time to take a small break, and come back full force.


I am taking a break here as well


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I am taking a break here as well


I do something like 6 months play, 6 months break, playing something else - Heroes of the Storm, StarCraft, Fractured Space, or whatever, and then when I come back I climb 2-3 ranks


----------



## tristanbear

I only play with my friends right now. Now that I stopped caring and just had fun with my friends, it has become a lot more enjoyable for me.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I do something like 6 months play, 6 months break, playing something else - Heroes of the Storm, StarCraft, Fractured Space, or whatever, and then when I come back I climb 2-3 ranks


Probably for the best


----------



## Pr0pheT

This game is so broken now.. it's not even funny.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0pheT*
> 
> This game is so broken now.. it's not even funny.


In what way? Some seem to have sound issues, but that's all that I've heard lately.

G2 vs LG is about to start. StarSeries LAN

http://www.hltv.org/match/2300271-g2-luminosity-sl-i-league-starseries-xiv-finals


----------



## jztheman

i have S$60 in my steam wallet, any idea what skin to buy ?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> i have S$60 in my steam wallet, any idea what skin to buy ?


Fallout 4 or Assetto Corsa. Skins aren´t worth it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Fallout 4 or Assetto Corsa. Skins aren´t worth it.


+1


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Fallout 4 or Assetto Corsa. Skins aren´t worth it.


i dont play racing game sadly. and had nv played fo series before..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I am taking a break here as well


Yeah, I failed. I played two matches last night. Started to play around with my grip on my DeathAdder. Instead of trying to palm, or claw grip grip it, I just went straight to fingertip. Ridiculous improvement across the board for me. I even played around with the Rival, and because of my hand size, it looks like I may be able to fingertip grip it as well. Going to try it a bit later on.


----------



## SheepMoose

G2 really underperformed versus LG. LG deserved the win no doubt, but that round where an LG player smoked off Ivy, pushed CT, and was able to flank G2 without them even realising was so stupid... I hope they bounce back.

Anyone think it's stupid weird that it's Ban 2, pick 1 as well for the veto? Should be Ban Pick Ban Random in my opinion.


----------



## emsj86

To me the new ranks our good for top ranks. But the middle ranks nova 3-dmg everyone is bundled up. Went from a smurf a game to I would say most matches there our four smurfs. I don't mind a smurf but when there deranking it's no fun. Also with that many smurfs your my even playing mge level players. (Sorry if I'm confusing anyone) but it's basically like playing at the top rank with a few of your own ranks rather than he other way around. I think that's what the fuss is about just too many players that our way better than the rank your playing at


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> To me the new ranks our good for top ranks. But the middle ranks nova 3-dmg everyone is bundled up. Went from a smurf a game to I would say most matches there our four smurfs. I don't mind a smurf but when there deranking it's no fun. Also with that many smurfs your my even playing mge level players. (Sorry if I'm confusing anyone) but it's basically like playing at the top rank with a few of your own ranks rather than he other way around. I think that's what the fuss is about just too many players that our way better than the rank your playing at


Super easy fix. Unranked 5v5! Smurfs will stop playing Competitive and go there simply for the casual factor of it. Seriously don't understand why casual is 10v10, 1k start with Kit + Kev/Helm. Maps like Inferno (when they're played which is rare) end up in an absolute cluster of madness as as the 10 CT's flood the two available chokepoints given to the T's.


----------



## emsj86

I don't think smurfs would do that as at least to me it's about them just having fun beating up on lower ranks and trying different guns and tactics. That and to play with friends and some just to be toxic to make a YouTube video from it. There is casual 5v5 but you have to search community servers. I use them to practice a gun as it's more like competitive than death match or casual 10v10


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Super easy fix. Unranked 5v5! Smurfs will stop playing Competitive and go there simply for the casual factor of it. Seriously don't understand why casual is 10v10, 1k start with Kit + Kev/Helm. Maps like Inferno (when they're played which is rare) end up in an absolute cluster of madness as as the 10 CT's flood the two available chokepoints given to the T's.


I honestly doubt this would fix the issue. Look at League of Legends/DOTA2, "smurfing" is still a issue.

Not a fan of the map format of this tournament, but I definitely do miss Tier1 teams playing against each other!


----------



## SheepMoose

Yeah it's definitely nice to see a stram with 50k viewers for a change









I don't think unranked would remove the issue entirely but it would definitely help. I sometimes want to play a competitive game without caring for it. Either I can smurf or I can find some sort of unranked 5v5 against worse players. The majority of people on ESEA are just as good/better than me, also slightly toxic lately it seems. Faceit is similar, Cevo was easy but no longer exists in Australia. Sure there's community servers but most 10 man servers in Australia have a password or are dead.

Also, what is G2 doing on CT inferno? They just keep losing the opening frags then not trading out from there. From experience it seems they're a good T side team but you shouldn't be relying on your T side on maps that can so easily be CT sided. It's pretty cool seeing CyberZen playing well though!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

http://titan.pro/news/read/Titan-Bids-Farewell/58
Quote:


> This means that as of today, Titan is ceasing operations and releasing all current players and staff into this beautiful esports wilderness. Our CS:GO team will move on and hopefully find a new home worthy of their loyalty and determination. It also must be said that it was an honour to have some of the most dedicated staff members working tirelessly for us. None of this could have been done without you guys and you made me proud.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://titan.pro/news/read/Titan-Bids-Farewell/58
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This means that as of today, Titan is ceasing operations and releasing all current players and staff into this beautiful esports wilderness. Our CS:GO team will move on and hopefully find a new home worthy of their loyalty and determination. It also must be said that it was an honour to have some of the most dedicated staff members working tirelessly for us. None of this could have been done without you guys and you made me proud.
Click to expand...

You know what that means...

TITAN STICKER PRICE HYPE.


----------



## lolllll117

Titan sticker prices are going through the roof right now.


----------



## hubwub

I still own complexity stickers, holo and standard.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Titan sticker prices are going through the roof right now.


No Katowice 2014 Holos on the market anymore


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> No Katowice 2014 Holos on the market anymore


I'm pretty sure the Katowice 2014 holos have been off the market for a few weeks/months now. I think their price is well over 400 at this point so selling them on the steam market would be a huge loss for the sticker owner.


----------



## SheepMoose

They've been off of the market for much longer than that actually.


----------



## EpicOtis13

RIP, I opened one container during Katowice 2014 and I got a VP Holo. I put it on a gun and then sold the gun, not knowing much about games sucks.


----------



## semencmoz

we will see what's ex-Titan is capable of in it's current state. they've been with this roster wor a while, they had plenty of time to practice, they have good motivation to play well (to sell well to good org), so no more strange excuses for ex6 and co.
personally I doubt that with ex6 playing CS this roster has any future in top-10. sign to1nou, make ex6 ingame coach, then we talk.

p.s. no operation :'(


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> p.s. no operation :'(


Seriously, what's up with that?


----------



## SheepMoose

Anyone purchased from Bitskins before?


----------



## tristanbear

del.


----------



## mega_option101

Anyone catch nV play against Question Mark?


----------



## Paradigm84

Great timing for Titan sticker prices to go up, considering I got this last week:


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Anyone purchased from Bitskins before?


I have only ever used OPSkins before, but now I just buy things for keys or bitcoin because OPSkins is now full of bots.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Seriously, what's up with that?


+1, I want my operation!!

Also, trying to watch the first appearance of new NiP, vs E-frag, but it's not on Twitch. It's on Azubu. And it's SO painful. The stream locks up literally every round, forcing me to refresh the whole browser window. Why the hell don't they just use Twitch?!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> +1, I want my operation!!
> 
> Also, trying to watch the first appearance of new NiP, vs E-frag, but it's not on Twitch. It's on Azubu. And it's SO painful. The stream locks up literally every round, forcing me to refresh the whole browser window. Why the hell don't they just use Twitch?!


I refuse to support Azubu, it's absolutely terrible.

NiP isn't look all that impressive against E-Frag. Just watching Scorebot.


----------



## SheepMoose

If I needed any more convincing that CSGL users are idiots, this is it..
Trying to trade 8 FT AK redlines for 2 keys each. Half of the people keep asking to trade 1 for 1 key... ONE key...

'cause I could totally do that, or you know, sell it on the steam market for enough to buy 1 key + something.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> If I needed any more convincing that CSGL users are idiots, this is it..
> Trying to trade 8 FT AK redlines for 2 keys each. Half of the people keep asking to trade 1 for 1 key... ONE key...
> 
> 'cause I could totally do that, or you know, sell it on the steam market for enough to buy 1 key + something.


It's like the people who go into BestBuy and try to haggle them when the prices are set. CSGO Lounge kids completely ignore the big box of text stating clearly what you want as well, very rarely have I come across like-minded individuals, where there is an understanding and a trade actually happens.


----------



## SheepMoose

Reddit is much better for trading. Seems like my trades often get lost on reddit though and I don't get many offers. Most of the time I end up selling stuff it's to people looking for what I've got.


----------



## HenningMunk

Love it with all my heart! Intense


----------



## Paradigm84

A lot of people on Reddit expect everything to be at quicksell prices nowadays. I've had more luck finding buyers on CSGL.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> A lot of people on Reddit expect everything to be at quicksell prices nowadays. I've had more luck finding buyers on CSGL.


Reddit you're more likely to not get ripped offer and usually you can get a semi decent price in pure when selling an item although on csgl you're more likely to get a stupid overpay but everything is listed as extremely over price, especially off market items. People are always willing to go lower on overpriced b/o though.


----------



## Paradigm84

That's why you research before you accept an offer.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's why you research before you accept an offer.


Absolutely


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I refuse to support Azubu, it's absolutely terrible.
> 
> NiP isn't look all that impressive against E-Frag. Just watching Scorebot.


Had a chance to watch the matches and I have to agree - I suppose they are still finding their groove with their new teammate.


----------



## tristanbear

NiP's website only lists 4 people, who's there confirmed 5th? That is if they have one.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> NiP's website only lists 4 people, who's there confirmed 5th? That is if they have one.


Their line-up against E-Frag.net was: Get_Right, forest, pyth, Xizt, friberg


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Their line-up against E-Frag.net was: Get_Right, forest, pyth, Xizt, friberg


Pyth is a Official 5th for NiP.

http://www.hltv.org/news/16811-esl-ban-jumpthrow-tweak-deathcam

Jumpthrow scripts banned!


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Pyth is a Official 5th for NiP.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/16811-esl-ban-jumpthrow-tweak-deathcam
> 
> Jumpthrow scripts banned!


Deathcam time reduction is good, but I never understood the fuss about jumpthrow scripts. Since ESL is banning it, do you think ESEA will as well?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Deathcam time reduction is good, but I never understood the fuss about jumpthrow scripts. Since ESL is banning it, do you think ESEA will as well?


Most likely. Wouldn't be surprised if most reputable leagues will also ban it.

Smokes are already over powered. Jump throw scripts also removed the skill required to throw some of these smokes.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Smokes are already over powered. Jump throw scripts also removed the skill required to throw some of these smokes.


Yeah, considering how powerful smokes are it's a huge thing to be able to perfectly and accurately throw one from one side of the map to the other using a script. I'm in favour of this rule change for sure!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Now only if they fixed the performance for smokes, that would be great. Sitting on the edge of a smoke drops my fps by about 50% (midrange GPU







). Also, since they're changing to 1:55 and 0:40 as well, it'll be good for consistency across tournaments.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Now only if they fixed the performance for smokes, that would be great. Sitting on the edge of a smoke drops my fps by about 50% (midrange GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Also, since they're changing to 1:55 and *0:40* as well, it'll be good for consistency across tournaments.


I forget who else said something like this earlier. they were hoping it would lead to less saving on the CT side. More time to set up a retake and get on the bomb. I'm excited to see this as well.

I am also still an idiot when it comes to the in depth plays and strategies of CS:GO, but I imagine this will have larger impacts on eco's and the pistol rounds than most rifle rounds. Not saying rifle rounds won't be impacted, I just am not sure it will have as big of an impact.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I forget who else said something like this earlier. they were hoping it would lead to less saving on the CT side. More time to set up a retake and get on the bomb. I'm excited to see this as well.
> 
> I am also still an idiot when it comes to the in depth plays and strategies of CS:GO, but I imagine this will have larger impacts on eco's and the pistol rounds than most rifle rounds. Not saying rifle rounds won't be impacted, I just am not sure it will have as big of an impact.


Flip side of that change is that the game is even more CT sided as you have an extra 5 seconds to retake, or you can get away without a kit. Fakes are less likely to be successful too.

I'm honestly not a fan of it, 1:45 and 0:35 were fine, they should have just addressed the smokes instead.


----------



## HPE1000

Haven't done a comp game since the rank adjust so I hopped on my account that was LE with the rank hidden. Won the match. Placed in GN3 lol... 6 rank drop.


----------



## eBombzor

My god this second map on Train... poor nV. Na'Vi no mercy.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Haven't done a comp game since the rank adjust so I hopped on my account that was LE with the rank hidden. Won the match. Placed in GN3 lol... 6 rank drop.


A friend of mine went from LEM to nova4. Another friend of mine went from nova 2 to Silver 1. Both after playing one match and WINNING.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> A friend of mine went from LEM to nova4. Another friend of mine went from nova 2 to Silver 1. Both after playing one match and WINNING.


Valve did say there is now an automatic redistribution system, I went from MGE to nova 4. I thinks it's much better now, because it was full with crap player in LEM.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> A friend of mine went from LEM to nova4. Another friend of mine went from nova 2 to Silver 1. Both after playing one match and WINNING.
> 
> 
> 
> Valve did say there is now an automatic redistribution system, I went from MGE to nova 4. I thinks it's much better now, because it was full with crap player in LEM.
Click to expand...

It's definitely much better. I was just point out that those are the biggest rank jumps i've ever seen.


----------



## lolllll117

On the topic of ranks, it appears the average rank is now Nova 2


----------



## dmasteR

If anyone missed the Fnatic vs Lunimosity Gaming match yesterday you missed one of the most incredible BO3's ever played. Was insane!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> On the topic of ranks, it appears the average rank is now Nova 2


I take it - I am average then haha


----------



## Wezzor

Yay, I belong to the 0.8412%


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If anyone missed the Fnatic vs Lunimosity Gaming match yesterday you missed one of the most incredible BO3's ever played. Was insane!


I just see the GOTV Demo. If you see it pop up as a YouTube or VOD link, do you mind posting?


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> On the topic of ranks, it appears the average rank is now Nova 2


Nice, where did that come from?

Also, congrats to fnatic, they looked dominant! It was like the fnatic of old, scary stuff for the other teams!
Special mention to that epic 1v1 fake by Krimz on Seized on cobble, so cringeworthy watching it from seized's perspective - epic play though


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Nice, where did that come from?


That chart is from csgosquad.com


----------



## eBombzor

Fnatic seem to win every lan tournament even though they seem a lot weaker from pronax's era...

I really hope LG will win an international title soon. They just keep improving more and more every time I see them. They are the only hope for NA even though they are from SA lol.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Fnatic seem to win every lan tournament even though they seem a lot weaker from pronax's era...
> 
> I really hope LG will win an international title soon. They just keep improving more and more every time I see them. They are the only hope for NA even though they are from SA lol.


Problem is that nV seem to have no idea what they're doing at the moment, both economically and strategically. ? are still living up to their name is #1 choke EU. If Navi could get all 5 players to be consistent then they could be a really good team that could beat fnatic, but they never seem to have those games. LG are impressive too, I think they could be a top 5 team if they can keep this sort of level up. Strategically they're miles ahead of any NA team at the moment and they're also very strong on an individual level with cold and Fallen.


----------



## jztheman

need help here guys, i cant seems to access hltv.org

tried on chrome, firefox and edge, all not seems to be able to load the page

already tried to clear cache, history etc

restart router, not happening for me.

this is so frustrating i cant keep up on my fav esport news...

https://gyazo.com/55d1e75d27b28e29faf8e8cd56c505d8


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> need help here guys, i cant seems to access hltv.org
> 
> tried on chrome, firefox and edge, all not seems to be able to load the page
> 
> already tried to clear cache, history etc
> 
> restart router, not happening for me.
> 
> this is so frustrating i cant keep up on my fav esport news...
> 
> https://gyazo.com/55d1e75d27b28e29faf8e8cd56c505d8


Looks like you have a lot of extensions running, try disabling them and then trying to visit the page.


----------



## emsj86

Been playing faceit the last few days. And I can say I'm surprised how much I like it and how well I have done. I'm only a mge in mm but stay mid to top on face it. Playing with people who try and care helps a lot. I think mm won't see my name around for awhile.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Been playing faceit the last few days. And I can say I'm surprised how much I like it and how well I have done. I'm only a mge in mm but stay mid to top on face it. Playing with people who try and care helps a lot. I think mm won't see my name around for awhile.


What is "faceit"? Do you get rank playing there?


----------



## emsj86

I'm still new to it. But I don't think you get a rank like mm. More of a leader board. And for those elite players a chance to make it to the faceit pro league. There is also tournaments. But from what I know I mainly que with a few friends and play pugs usually against another que d team. The higher tick servers alone feel better. While hey don't make you better there our less missed on point shots


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Looks like you have a lot of extensions running, try disabling them and then trying to visit the page.


not working, even with firefox and edge..


----------



## dmasteR

*ESL Pro League with $1.5 million*

http://www.hltv.org/news/16840-esl-pro-league-with-15-million


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> not working, even with firefox and edge..


What security settings are you currently using in Internet Options, also what DNS are you using?


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> What security settings are you currently using in Internet Options, also what DNS are you using?


was using default 192.168.1.1(using asus router) and 8.8.8.8 for my DNS, removed 8.8.8.8, still not working.

i think the issue lies with my settings because i tried accessing on my mobile using data, not wifi, and it works

BUT i seriously cant figure out what is the issue...


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Been playing faceit the last few days. And I can say I'm surprised how much I like it and how well I have done. I'm only a mge in mm but stay mid to top on face it. Playing with people who try and care helps a lot. I think mm won't see my name around for awhile.


i am quite opposite on that, I tried faceit couple of times last week (previously i played MM only), and for me premade MM >> premade faceit. valve servers more stable, faceit servers despite being 128tick are laggy, and since alot of times people choose german servers, i have bigger pings (>70ms) than in MM, that basically kills the whole point of 128tick.
dunno, maybe supporter/premium faceit experience is different.
also surprisingly alot of times i was queued with russians in faceit.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> i am quite opposite on that, I tried faceit couple of times last week (previously i played MM only), and for me premade MM >> premade faceit. valve servers more stable, faceit servers despite being 128tick are laggy, and since alot of times people choose german servers, i have bigger pings (>70ms) than in MM, that basically kills the whole point of 128tick.
> dunno, maybe supporter/premium faceit experience is different.
> also surprisingly alot of times i was queued with russians in faceit.


I will have to give it a try here.

Normally I find myself on German servers but my ping is usually below 50.


----------



## dasitman67

I bought CSGO a few days ago and I was really disappointing with it, so many kids making stupid noises on the mic, its unbearable. Unless thts because I was playing casual.

Im also not a fan of the hip firing


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasitman67*
> 
> I bought CSGO a few days ago and I was really disappointing with it, so many kids making stupid noises on the mic, its unbearable. Unless thts because I was playing casual.
> 
> Im also not a fan of the hip firing


Partially because it's casual, but you can just mute these people. "hip-fire" is just a core mechanic of CS. I wouldn't think of it as the traditional Hip-Fire like in other games (CoD/BF) where you have less accuracy/more recoil though.

http://astralis.gg/tqm-becomes-astralis
Quote:


> Since leaving TSM in late November, we have been looking for a new home for 2016 and beyond. During early talks with the players, they put emphasis on not only financial terms, but also being part of the decision-making process around strategy, partners and direction of the organization.


Team Question Mark is now known as Astralis


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasitman67*
> 
> I bought CSGO a few days ago and I was really disappointing with it, so many kids making stupid noises on the mic, its unbearable. Unless thts because I was playing casual.
> 
> Im also not a fan of the hip firing


Stupid kids are everywhere now, it's unavoidable. As you progress, you'll see less and less of them. Also, I always play competitive - it's 5v5 instead of 10v10, half the chance of stumbling upon undesired people







And as you progress through the ranks, you get matched mostly with serious players, since noisy kids rarely go beyond Gold 2.

I'm saving up for Arma 4 btw


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasitman67*
> 
> I bought CSGO a few days ago and I was really disappointing with it, so many kids making stupid noises on the mic, its unbearable. Unless thts because I was playing casual.
> 
> Im also not a fan of the hip firing


Just keep at it man.
The kids thing is annoying, but you can find enjoyment with minimal kids elsewhere! Community servers are great for that, retake maps, aim maps, surf/KZ/Jailbreak, etc.

As for hip firing, if you don't enjoy it just spend the extra money every round for an SG/AUG! You've got a sight you can aim down, although recoil still has to be controlled. Personally after playing CS for so long I couldn't even imagine how weird it's going to feel to ADS for nearly every kill like I did back in the day.


----------



## dasitman67

Awesome, thanks for the recommendations guys. I'll test out competitive lol


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Just keep at it man.
> The kids thing is annoying, but you can find enjoyment with minimal kids elsewhere! Community servers are great for that, retake maps, aim maps, surf/KZ/Jailbreak, etc.
> 
> As for hip firing, if you don't enjoy it just spend the extra money every round for an SG/AUG! You've got a sight you can aim down, although recoil still has to be controlled. Personally after playing CS for so long I couldn't even imagine how weird it's going to feel to ADS for nearly every kill like I did back in the day.


Maybe not jail break. Too hard to dim servers that aren't filled with racist children


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I'm saving up for Arma 4 btw


Unless that's a typo, you'll have plenty of time to save then  Arma 3 Apex is also coming soon™ so it might be worth waiting for incase of some bundled deals like they've done in the past.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasitman67*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the recommendations guys. I'll test out competitive lol


You'll need to be level 3 to play competitive though.


----------



## dmasteR

Release Notes:
Quote:


> Release notes for 1/20/2016
> 20 JAN 2016 -
> 
> [HOLIDAY]
> - Removed holiday cheer.
> [MISC]
> - Added a convar cl_crosshair_sniper_width to allow increasing width of sniper crosshair lines on high dpi monitors or multimonitor setups.
> - Fixed some looping sounds not stopping after Killer Replay.
> - Bomb plant and defuse are excluded from Low-Light playback.
> - Players can no longer vote-kick a bot.
> - An HE grenade not owned by any connected player will no longer result in kicking the victim for too many suicides.
> [LINUX]
> - Fixed mouse handling in community server dialog.
> [ART]
> - Fixed arms/sleeve textures not rendering in workbench.
> - Fixed minor shadow errors on viewmodels.
> - Optimized CT viewmodel arm texture size.


I'm really about to cry soon. The next Operation may have the same deadline as Half Life 3!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm really about to cry soon. The next Operation may have the same deadline as Half Life 3!


Don't say that!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Who knows, maybe valve will announce Half Life 3 and then the next operation will take it's place as the next meme.


----------



## hubwub

I think we'll get a new operation before the MLG Columbus Offline Qualifier for the Challenger teams.

They did add something to the cstrike15_gcmessages.proto in regards to quests.

Code:



Code:


message CMsgGC_ServerQuestUpdateData {
        repeated .PlayerQuestData player_quest_data = 1;
        optional bytes binary_data = 2;
        optional uint32 mm_game_mode = 3;
  }

If we get a new game mode, I'm gonna be stoked.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubwub*
> 
> I think we'll get a new operation before the MLG Columbus Offline Qualifier for the Challenger teams.
> 
> They did add something to the cstrike15_gcmessages.proto in regards to quests.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> message CMsgGC_ServerQuestUpdateData {
> repeated .PlayerQuestData player_quest_data = 1;
> optional bytes binary_data = 2;
> optional uint32 mm_game_mode = 3;
> }
> 
> If we get a new game mode, I'm gonna be stoked.


There is some kind of bot wave mode hidden inside the console commands. I'm not sure if it was considered finished or still in development though. You can get to it if you type these commands into the console.

game_mode 0; game_type 4

Then you just load a map and play against waves of bots. 3kliksphilip has a video on it 



.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hubwub*
> 
> I think we'll get a new operation before the MLG Columbus Offline Qualifier for the Challenger teams.
> 
> They did add something to the cstrike15_gcmessages.proto in regards to quests.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> message CMsgGC_ServerQuestUpdateData {
> repeated .PlayerQuestData player_quest_data = 1;
> optional bytes binary_data = 2;
> optional uint32 mm_game_mode = 3;
> }
> 
> If we get a new game mode, I'm gonna be stoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some kind of bot wave mode hidden inside the console commands. I'm not sure if it was considered finished or still in development though. You can get to it if you type these commands into the console.
> 
> game_mode 0; game_type 4
> 
> Then you just load a map and play against waves of bots. 3kliksphilip has a video on it
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

They used that gamemode during the last operation but you could only access it through special missions or by typing that command. It would be interesting to see that become it's own game mode with dedicated servers.


----------



## lolllll117




----------



## hubwub

Does anybody know if it's possible to have mat_setvideomode to execute resolution in your autoexec without having to make a bind and alias?

EDIT: FIGURED IT OUT. No quotes and it should be at the top of the autoexec.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Dignitas vs VP match is getting set up now over on 



 stream


----------



## Tagkaman

The number of clutches from VP... Holy crap


----------



## jimjim975

So I just started playing this game. Currently at about 50 wins and Silver elite master. Anyone feel like smurfing and giving me some pointers to better my game?







Steam: Jimjim975


----------



## adamkatt

Was playing 1920x1080 but wow went back to 1024x768 and can't believe how much easier it is.. I'm a MGE


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Was playing 1920x1080 but wow went back to 1024x768 and can't believe how much easier it is.. I'm a MGE


Placebo? Nah lol I sorta get what you're saying, sometimes when I lower the res it feels great although upping it feels equally good sometimes aswell.


----------



## jach11

I can't play at my native res, it just feels awful. I either have to play with black bars or stretched.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjim975*
> 
> So I just started playing this game. Currently at about 50 wins and Silver elite master. Anyone feel like smurfing and giving me some pointers to better my game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam: Jimjim975


Add me Hubwub. I have three smurfs in that area.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Was playing 1920x1080 but wow went back to 1024x768 and can't believe how much easier it is.. I'm a MGE


This same effect happens for most people by simply adjusting their crosshair gap or something like that.
Watch this video with thought and you will understand why this happens and you will become a better player.


----------



## MunneY

I either play at 4k / 60hz or 1080/144hz

I play better at 4k because I can pick things out so much easier.


----------



## chemicalfan

144Hz is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than 60Hz. Don't play on 60Hz if you have the option.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 144Hz is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than 60Hz. Don't play on 60Hz if you have the option.


4K is waaaaa...y better than 1080p too, though. And if you can have only one or the other, play whichever suits you best.


----------



## tristanbear

I'm trying out 1920x1080 right now, if I don't like it I'll probably just go back to stretched.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> The number of clutches from VP... Holy crap


Anyone in particular?


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> The number of clutches from VP... Holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in particular?
Click to expand...

The best if my memory serves me correctly was taz 1v2 with 4hp to take it to a second OT but there were tons towards the end of the game. It would be a great map to rewatch VP vs dignitas cobblestone VOD should be up by now.


----------



## MunneY

Lookie what i just got!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 
> 
> Lookie what i just got!


From opening a box?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> From opening a box?


Yupppp.... i had a bunch of cases for sale and tok them down. Decided to just open one amd got that lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Nice drop.


----------



## Tagkaman

What a great pair of maps between Na'vi and Luminosity. What sadokist said about it being one of the most enjoyable matchups to watch was certainly true.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> This same effect happens for most people by simply adjusting their crosshair gap or something like that.
> Watch this video with thought and you will understand why this happens and you will become a better player.


I actually kinda needed that refresher. I pretty much relate to what's going on. Somehow even after playing a match after the rank re-arrangement, I won a match and went down from LE to GNM. Kinda put me in a mode of "I really am crap at this game." So I've been playing like crap, adjusting settings, etc. It truly is frustrating.


----------



## emsj86

It's bad when in cevo or face it soloing I can get avg 25-10 yet gold nova master mm I struggle with good matches here and there. Literally mm is dead to me. No motivation as most matches consist of one or two guys actually our legit gnm


----------



## tristanbear

Yeah, I quit MM all together. I recently joined a team so most of the time we either are scrimming or pugging as a group. It is a much more enjoyable experience.


----------



## lolllll117

I should really start to play more CEVO, but i hate playing alone and most of my friends still use MM


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I should really start to play more CEVO, but i hate playing alone and most of my friends still use MM


Just have your friends play CEVO?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just have your friends play CEVO?


Most of them don't want to for various reasons.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just have your friends play CEVO?


For the purpose of having more people playing CEVO and whatever the frag that other thing was called, can someone PLEASE explain
1) What those things are; and
2) How do you use them in game?

Thanks!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> For the purpose of having more people playing CEVO and whatever the frag that other thing was called, can someone PLEASE explain
> 1) What those things are; and
> 2) How do you use them in game?
> 
> Thanks!


CEVO, ESEA, and Faceit are PUG services. Similar to Counter-Strike's built in matchmaking system except with better servers and usually more serious players.

From what i've heard ESEA usually tends to have the best players on average. Followed by CEVO and then Faceit.
ESEA requires a membership which i believe is $5 a month.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> CEVO, ESEA, and Faceit are PUG services. Similar to Counter-Strike's built in matchmaking system except with better servers and usually more serious players.
> 
> From what i've heard ESEA usually tends to have the best players on average. Followed by CEVO and then Faceit.
> ESEA requires a membership which i believe is $5 a month.


How do you play on those? Like, in the game, where do you go? Do you need to edit config files like with 3rd party WoW servers?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> CEVO, ESEA, and Faceit are PUG services. Similar to Counter-Strike's built in matchmaking system except with better servers and usually more serious players.
> 
> From what i've heard ESEA usually tends to have the best players on average. Followed by CEVO and then Faceit.
> ESEA requires a membership which i believe is $5 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you play on those? Like, in the game, where do you go? Do you need to edit config files like with 3rd party WoW servers?
Click to expand...

You don't need to edit anything. Just go to their sites, register, and download their clients.

https://cevo.com/
https://play.esea.net/
https://play.faceit.com/


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> For the purpose of having more people playing CEVO and whatever the frag that other thing was called, can someone PLEASE explain
> 1) What those things are; and
> 2) How do you use them in game?
> 
> Thanks!


1) non-valve-related matchmaking services.
2) visit CEVO and FACEIT sites and follow the instructions. CEVO has its own client, Faceit works within browser.

people might prefer them because of 128-tick servers.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> You don't need to edit anything. Just go to their sites, register, and download their clients.
> 
> https://cevo.com/
> https://play.esea.net/
> https://play.faceit.com/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> 1) non-valve-related matchmaking services.
> 2) visit CEVO and FACEIT sites and follow the instructions. CEVO has its own client, Faceit works within browser.
> 
> people might prefer them because of 128-tick servers.


Thank you!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Basically, you get a match in your browser, vote for the maps to play on, then you type in the IP given to you in CS:GO command menu. "connect xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
Golden


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Basically, you get a match in your browser, vote for the maps to play on, then you type in the IP given to you in CS:GO command menu. "connect xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
> Golden


It's only like that for FaceIT.

You directly connect to servers for CEVO through the client, same for ESEA. Although with ESEA you sit in a lobby like you would in traditional matchmaking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Most of them don't want to for various reasons.


Unfortunate considering the amount of benefits there are over MatchMaking....


----------



## killuchen

Nice little clutch 3k I got the other day on face it


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Release Notes for 1/27/2016
> 27 JAN 2016 -
> 
> [MISC]
> - Explosive damage and damage from flying grenade impacts will now always use armor penetration formulas when the victim wears armor (thanks to the video uploaded by Andrew PhoenixFight3r).
> - Added convar mp_drop_knife_enable (defaults to '0') that allows players on community servers to drop their knives.
> [Linux client]
> - Fixed displays to set on the correct monitor in multi-monitor setups.
> - Fixed a bug in mouse handling when moving mouse toward the top-left.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

It's been about 4 months since I've played any real CSGO. First match I manage to get 22 kills before dying once and then near the end someone starts a votekick but luckily it doesn't go through.

Has the skill ceiling gone down drastically or something or are people just getting worse at this game?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It's been about 4 months since I've played any real CSGO. First match I manage to get 22 kills before dying once and then near the end someone starts a votekick but luckily it doesn't go through.
> 
> Has the skill ceiling gone down drastically or something or are people just getting worse at this game?


Everybody plays better after a few months brake. I see similar results. People are generally pretty bad at this game, however when you play constantly, you drop to their level and don't notice it so much









On a related note, yesterday I got kicked in the last round before a win, because the guy on second place wanted to be on first place, and the rest felt sympathetic to his cause







I hate people.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/16941-schedule-for-eleague-released

ELeague scheduled has been released! Can't wait for CS:GO to be broadcasted on TV!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/16941-schedule-for-eleague-released
> 
> ELeague scheduled has been released! Can't wait for CS:GO to be broadcasted on TV!


Oh hey that's only a few months away


----------



## chemicalfan

ESL Pro League final to be held in London!!!!


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's only like that for FaceIT.
> 
> You directly connect to servers for CEVO through the client, same for ESEA. Although with ESEA you sit in a lobby like you would in traditional matchmaking.
> Unfortunate considering the amount of benefits there are over MatchMaking....


The only benefit I can see is better servers. I've tried most PUG services and from my experience MM is the best even though it has the worst servers. In every PUG service I've tried people are either messing around too much or too toxic for me to handle.


----------



## chemicalfan

NiP got rolled hard earlier








Pyth didn't show up, but Smithsz of all people went god mode. Weird match, gotta love online games


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> NiP got rolled hard earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyth didn't show up, but Smithsz of all people went god mode. Weird match, gotta love online games


It's pyth. I wouldn't expect too much quite honestly. Pyth is going to make friberg look good.


----------



## jameyscott

Just came across this post on reddit.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/43edee/how_i_got_3000_hackers_vac_banned/%5B/URL


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That is beautiful.
Valve, send him a thank you gift.


----------



## lolllll117

That guy is a real hero


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's pyth. I wouldn't expect too much quite honestly. Pyth is going to make friberg look good.


Kinda reminds me of the Fifflaren-era, from a stats perspective (I know stats don't mean much, but still). I mean, Fifflaren was always propping up the scoreboard - wasn't a problem a couple of years ago, but it just doesn't cut it now. There's no room in pro CS for no-fraggers anymore. Plus, they've slipped back to the "no dedicated AWP" team - didn't work in 2014, won't work now either


----------



## semencmoz

when fiff bottomed scoreboard it wasn't big problem for nip, cuz they still had forest and GTR, two top-5 players in the world, and friberg, who was nearly the best entry-fragger in the world. now they have none of that. GTR might be still top-10, forest top-20, others are nowhere near to that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just came across this post on reddit.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/43edee/how_i_got_3000_hackers_vac_banned/%5B/URL


lol that's perfect.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> when fiff bottomed scoreboard it wasn't big problem for nip, cuz they still had forest and GTR, two top-5 players in the world, and friberg, who was nearly the best entry-fragger in the world. now they have none of that. GTR might be still top-10, forest top-20, others are nowhere near to that.


I have to agree.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> lol that's perfect.


LOL..

Anw, really.. I wonder why one should cheat?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> LOL..
> 
> Anw, really.. I wonder why one should cheat?


Some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Some people just want to watch the world burn.


Or just want to ruin the experience for others sadly


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Or just want to ruin the experience for others sadly


This. I don't care if you cheat while playing alone against bots (or vs computer, in other games), but I do hate it when it ruin others' experience.

I wholeheartedly support that fake "cheat" which got 3xxx people vac banned.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I hope this


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/43edee/how_i_got_3000_hackers_vac_banned/

Occurs so often people are afraid to use free cheats, then the guy starts selling them, then when enough people have them a new version bans them all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I hope this
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/43edee/how_i_got_3000_hackers_vac_banned/
> 
> Occurs so often people are afraid to use free cheats, then the guy starts selling them, then when enough people have them a new version bans them all.


The free cheats don't last very long anyways. They're lucky if they even last a week.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I hope this
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/43edee/how_i_got_3000_hackers_vac_banned/%5B/URL
> 
> The free cheats don't last very long anyways. They're lucky if they even last a week.


So you're saying I should be buying cheats. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## chemicalfan

The free cheats aren't free, they'll cost you £12 for a new account each time


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> The free cheats aren't free, they'll cost you £12 for a new account each time


+ the time to level up to rank 3. unless your goal is to play casual modes for a few hours.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I hope this
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/43edee/how_i_got_3000_hackers_vac_banned/
> 
> Occurs so often people are afraid to use free cheats, *then the guy starts selling them*, then when enough people have them a new version bans them all.


yeah, sounds like a good idea, selling something which isn't what you're selling it for.


----------



## pez

You buy a game and decide to cheat in it, where it's a system that bans your account from any VAC-enabled server, but you're questioning the morals of someone selling a fake-product that has the intent of doing good? You're already losing money by purchasing the game and making the decision to cheat or buy cheats. What's another few bucks from your wallet?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> The free cheats aren't free, they'll cost you £12 for a new account each time


For some, this is not much of a cost in order to make some people rage.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> + the time to level up to rank 3. unless your goal is to play casual modes for a few hours.


or you could just Buy a Rank 3 account.

Only $20 USD*. Picked some up awhile ago to play with friends.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> or you could just Buy a Rank 3 account.
> 
> Only $20 USD*. Picked some up awhile ago to play with friends.


How do you buy or sell an account? Is this legal? Can I start selling accounts?


----------



## jimjim975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> How do you buy or sell an account? Is this legal? Can I start selling accounts?


It's legal, there's no way for Valve to tell if you've sold an account. Just make a steam account, buy csgo, rank it up to rank 3, and sell it to someone who wants a smurf.


----------



## lolllll117

Some poll of players and what they were ranked pre rank patch vs post rank patch.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Some poll of players and what they were ranked pre rank patch vs post rank patch.


There is a website for this

https://csgosquad.com/ranks

Also: Was SMFC, Still SMFC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> How do you buy or sell an account? Is this legal? Can I start selling accounts?


buyasmurf (if I'm not allowed to post the link I will remove)

They Email you all the deets


----------



## jach11

I would never trust buying an account, even if they give you the original email. It actually also goes against their EULA where they cleary state that it's not allowed.
http://store.steampowered.com/subscriber_agreement/
Quote:


> You may not sell or charge others for the right to use your Account, or otherwise transfer your Account, nor may you sell, charge others for the right to use, or transfer any Subscriptions other than if and as expressly permitted by this Agreement (including any Subscription Terms or Rules of Use) or as otherwise specifically permitted by Valve.


There are a lot of scum people out there, everyone is better off making their own accounts and leveling them up. Everyone is too worried about steamid digit and if the accounts have the 5 year coin or not, it's stupid to waste the money if the account gets banned.


----------



## jimjim975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I would never trust buying an account, even if they give you the original email. It actually also goes against their EULA where they cleary state that it's not allowed.
> http://store.steampowered.com/subscriber_agreement/
> There are a lot of scum people out there, everyone is better off making their own accounts and leveling them up. Everyone is too worried about steamid digit and if the accounts have the 5 year coin or not, it's stupid to waste the money if the account gets banned.


How would they know it was someone else? I get that you could check the steam accounts associated with the ip, but there's still a lot of loopholes there.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjim975*
> 
> How would they know it was someone else? I get that you could check the steam accounts associated with the ip, but there's still a lot of loopholes there.


I don't know the inner workings of valve but i can imagine that it wouldn't be too difficult to find external (paypal etc) transactions that are associated with certain steamid's.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I would never trust buying an account, even if they give you the original email.


I was only really worried about it getting VAC'd (Them cheating to get fast level 3)

But with how long its been, looks like I'm in the clear atm.


----------



## tristanbear

Anybody know where I can find local players in my area? I'm going to a LAN next month, so I need a few people to form a team to play in the tournament. I have some friends that are supposed to be coming but they haven't reserved their entry so I'm not counting on it. I'm still gonna go to play in their servers and watch the tournaments even If I cant compete but it would be nice If I could compete myself.


----------



## lolllll117





I want to try this


----------



## ronnin426850

Hi, guys. My Autobuy doesn't seem to be working correctly. This is my list:

Code:



Code:


////------- BUY LIST SHOUlD GO HERE -------////

vesthelm
vest

m4a1
sg556
famas
mac10
ump45

primammo
secammo

defuser

But it's always buying an AK, why?!


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hi, guys. My Autobuy doesn't seem to be working correctly. This is my list:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ////------- BUY LIST SHOUlD GO HERE -------////
> 
> vesthelm
> vest
> 
> m4a1
> sg556
> famas
> mac10
> ump45
> 
> primammo
> secammo
> 
> defuser
> 
> But it's always buying an AK, why?!


try adding a -s at the end of the M4a1. I don't use buy lists so I wouldn't know but that's the actual name of the gun.


----------



## Paradigm84

It's called the 'm4a1_silencer' in the autobuy file. I personally use binds instead of the autobuy.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> try adding a -s at the end of the M4a1. I don't use buy lists so I wouldn't know but that's the actual name of the gun.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's called the 'm4a1_silencer' in the autobuy file. I personally use binds instead of the autobuy.


No, no, on the CT side it does buy the M4A1-S. On the T-side it buys AK instead of SG553.

And it's not even supposed to buy something that's not on the list, even if it doesn't want to buy the SG, it shoud buy the MAC 10.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No, no, on the CT side it does buy the M4A1-S. On the T-side it buys AK instead of SG553.
> 
> And it's not even supposed to buy something that's not on the list, even if it doesn't want to buy the SG, it shoud buy the MAC 10.


I apologise, I misunderstood. Hm, that is very confusing but I really wouldn't know, sorry.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hi, guys. My Autobuy doesn't seem to be working correctly. This is my list:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ////------- BUY LIST SHOUlD GO HERE -------////
> 
> vesthelm
> vest
> 
> m4a1
> [B]sg556[/B]
> famas
> mac10
> ump45
> 
> primammo
> secammo
> 
> defuser
> 
> But it's always buying an AK, why?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No, no, on the CT side it does buy the M4A1-S. On the T-side it buys AK instead of SG553.
> 
> And it's not even supposed to buy something that's not on the list, even if it doesn't want to buy the SG, it shoud buy the MAC 10.


I do see that you listed the SG553 as the SG556 in your autobuy. I'm pretty sure that was the command, but Valve may have fixed the names to match in one of the recent updates. I'm not sure why it wouldn't buy the MAC-10 next though. Perhaps the AK-47 and the Famas share a certain value, and it tries to buy the Famas on T-side which results in an AK-47 purchase. If changing the name to SG553 doesn't work, I would probably try and make two autobuys. One for T-side and one for CT-side. If that still doesn't work, try redoing the autobuy all together. An update may have reset the autobuy settings to the defaults (Is there a default autobuy config?). Hope one of these works.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hi, guys. My Autobuy doesn't seem to be working correctly. This is my list:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ////------- BUY LIST SHOUlD GO HERE -------////
> 
> vesthelm
> vest
> 
> m4a1
> sg556
> famas
> mac10
> ump45
> 
> primammo
> secammo
> 
> defuser
> 
> But it's always buying an AK, why?!


The game is letting you know that you shouldn't be using the SG and that the AK is vastly superior. But in all seriousness I've never used autobuy before, how's it supposed to work?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I do see that you listed the SG553 as the SG556 in your autobuy. I'm pretty sure that was the command, but Valve may have fixed the names to match in one of the recent updates. I'm not sure why it wouldn't buy the MAC-10 next though. Perhaps the AK-47 and the Famas share a certain value, and it tries to buy the Famas on T-side which results in an AK-47 purchase. If changing the name to SG553 doesn't work, I would probably try and make two autobuys. One for T-side and one for CT-side. If that still doesn't work, try redoing the autobuy all together. An update may have reset the autobuy settings to the defaults (Is there a default autobuy config?). Hope one of these works.


Thanks, helpful, rep+, will try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> The game is letting you know that you shouldn't be using the SG and that the AK is vastly superior. But in all seriousness I've never used autobuy before, how's it supposed to work?


Nothing is "superior" when people's play styles are different. What works for a pro will not work for a Joe. Also, what works for one Joe will not necessarily work for another Joe. "Most people are average" but some aren't.


----------



## Paradigm84

Are you absolutely sure it's been put in the right folder? The game using the default autobuy would explain why the AK is appearing.

It should be in ...\Steam\steamapps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are you absolutely sure it's been put in the right folder? The game using the default autobuy would explain why the AK is appearing.
> 
> It should be in ...\Steam\steamapps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo


Yes, that's where it is







Is there a second location?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Yes, that's where it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a second location?


ronnin, you should just use buy binds instead of autobuy! Do you know how to make them?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ronnin, you should just use buy binds instead of autobuy! Do you know how to make them?


In general, yes, I read about them. But can 1 key binding fit all my weapon prefs?
What I saw as examples would be something like F2 = high priority weapons, AK and M4, and vestehlm, F3 = galil and famas, and vesthelm.
Can I do a priority list like with autobuy, where F3 = SG553, M4A1-S, Famas, Mac10, UMP, vesthelm, and it would just know not to buy AK, Galil, or UMP on T side?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> In general, yes, I read about them. But can 1 key binding fit all my weapon prefs?
> What I saw as examples would be something like F2 = high priority weapons, AK and M4, and vestehlm, F3 = galil and famas, and vesthelm.
> Can I do a priority list like with autobuy, where F3 = SG553, M4A1-S, Famas, Mac10, UMP, vesthelm, and it would just know not to buy AK, Galil, or UMP on T side?


Sort of, I think, if you do:

_bind "F3" "buy sg556; buy m4a1; buy galil; buy famas; buy ump45; buy mac10 ;"_

It should try and buy the more expensive weapons first as they are first in the list, then try the cheaper weapons after if it can't afford the more expensive ones. It will also only be able to buy weapons for the correct side.

However, bunching everything together in a single bind isn't a great idea as I believe if you have enough for more than one of those primaries, it will buy multiple. e.g. if you have $5500, I think it will buy the M4 *and* the FAMAS. Not 100% sure on that though.

I personally just have 1 bind for AK/ M4 + full armor and another for an upgraded pistol if I need it. I find it easy enough to just click on the stuff if I'm not doing a full buy.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sort of, I think, if you do:
> 
> _bind "F3" "buy sg556; buy m4a1; buy galil; buy famas; buy ump45; buy mac10 ;"_
> 
> It should try and buy the more expensive weapons first as they are first in the list, then try the cheaper weapons after if it can't afford the more expensive ones. It will also only be able to buy weapons for the correct side.
> 
> However, bunching everything together in a single bind isn't a great idea as I believe if you have enough for more than one of those primaries, it will buy multiple. e.g. if you have $5500, I think it will buy the M4 *and* the FAMAS. Not 100% sure on that though.
> 
> I personally just have 1 bind for AK/ M4 + full armor and another for an upgraded pistol if I need it. I find it easy enough to just click on the stuff if I'm not doing a full buy.


Exactly this. It's much better to keep it separate. Will get you EXACTLY what you want to buy. I'm surprised you've been using auto buy for so long!


----------



## Paradigm84

If you want to be really pro, you need an entire separate macro pad, one key for each item.


----------



## lolllll117

Since we are on the topic i'll just leave this here:
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=243109603

Here's what my binds look like

Code:



Code:


bind "KP_INS" "buy vesthelm; buy vest"
bind "KP_END" "buy nova"
bind "KP_DOWNARROW" "buy famas; buy galil"
bind "KP_PGDN" "buy mp7"
bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy deagle"
bind "KP_5" "buy m4a1; buy ak47"
bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy awp"
bind "KP_HOME" "buy hegrenade"
bind "KP_UPARROW" "buy flashbang"
bind "KP_PGUP" "buy smokegrenade"
bind "KP_SLASH" "sv_showimpacts 1"
bind "KP_MULTIPLY" "buy SSG08"
bind "KP_MINUS" "buy decoy"
bind "KP_PLUS" "buy molotov; buy incendiarygrenade"
bind "KP_ENTER" "buy defuser"
bind "KP_DEL" "buy tec9"

As a side note: "buy M4a1" will buy either the m4a1-s or the m4a4. whatever you have equipped in the loadout slot.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> if you have enough for more than one of those primaries, it will buy multiple.


That solves it, I'll split them, thanks


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Since we are on the topic i'll just leave this here:
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=243109603
> 
> Here's what my binds look like
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bind "KP_INS" "buy vesthelm; buy vest"
> bind "KP_END" "buy nova"
> bind "KP_DOWNARROW" "buy famas; buy galil"
> bind "KP_PGDN" "buy mp7"
> bind "KP_LEFTARROW" "buy deagle"
> bind "KP_5" "buy m4a1; buy ak47"
> bind "KP_RIGHTARROW" "buy awp"
> bind "KP_HOME" "buy hegrenade"
> bind "KP_UPARROW" "buy flashbang"
> bind "KP_PGUP" "buy smokegrenade"
> bind "KP_SLASH" "sv_showimpacts 1"
> bind "KP_MULTIPLY" "buy SSG08"
> bind "KP_MINUS" "buy decoy"
> bind "KP_PLUS" "buy molotov; buy incendiarygrenade"
> bind "KP_ENTER" "buy defuser"
> bind "KP_DEL" "buy tec9"
> 
> As a side note: "buy M4a1" will buy either the m4a1-s or the m4a4. whatever you have equipped in the loadout slot.


I have to try this out









Thanks


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Thanks, helpful, rep+, will try.
> Nothing is "superior" when people's play styles are different. What works for a pro will not work for a Joe. Also, what works for one Joe will not necessarily work for another Joe. "Most people are average" but some aren't.


It was a joke, I didn't mean to offend you in any way. On the note of binds i prefer to have separate buy binds for all of the weapons that i use. It allows you to really pick and choose the items that you need to buy that round, instead of it being automatically chosen. I also don't waste any binds for SMG's because i barely use them.

Code:



Code:


bind "uparrow" "buy flashbang;"
bind "downarrow" "buy smokegrenade;"
bind "leftarrow" "buy molotov; buy incgrenade;"
bind "rightarrow" "buy hegrenade;"
bind "kp_end" "buy ak47; buy m4a1;"
bind "kp_downarrow" "buy galilar; buy famas;"
bind "kp_pgdn" "buy ssg08;"
bind "kp_ins" "buy awp;"
bind "kp_leftarrow" "buy deagle;"
bind "kp_5" "buy tec9; buy fiveseven;"
bind "kp_rightarrow" "buy p250;"
bind "kp_home" "buy defuser;"
bind "kp_uparrow" "buy vest;"
bind "kp_pgup" "buy vesthelm;"

For nade usage i use Z-V since i hate cycling through grenades, it's too slow of a process and scrolling sucks too. I also have my radio messages rebound and I have jump bound to my space bar as well as mouse wheel up and down.

Code:



Code:


bind "z" "use weapon_molotov;use weapon_incgrenade"
bind "x" "use weapon_smokegrenade"
bind "c" "use weapon_flashbang"
bind "v" "use weapon_hegrenade"
bind "kp_slash" "radio1"
bind "kp_multiply" "radio2"
bind "kp_minus" "radio3"
bind "mwheelup" "+jump"
bind "mwheeldown" "+jump"
bind "space" "+jump"


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Posting my buy binds as well if you want more examples.

Code:



Code:


bind del "exec autoexec"
bind "kp_home" "buy ak47; buy m4a1;"
bind "kp_uparrow" "buy sg556; buy aug;"
bind "kp_leftarrow" "buy p250;"
bind "kp_5" "buy tec9; buy fiveseven;"
bind "kp_pgup" "buy awp;"
bind "kp_rightarrow" "buy deagle;"
bind "kp_slash" "buy flashbang;"
bind "kp_multiply" "buy hegrenade;"
bind "kp_minus" "buy smokegrenade;"
bind "kp_pgdn" "buy defuser; buy vesthelm;"
bind "kp_plus" "buy p250;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;"


----------



## AcEsSalvation

+1 for the separated config.

I know to keep it simple you could have main rifle + armor on 1, then something like frag, two flash, and smoke on 2, and a secondary Eco style buy on 3. (Numpads)
I think for the most part, one of my friends does this, but he has a full buy button for 4 grenades, head armor, and M4/AK


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Posting my buy binds as well if you want more examples.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bind del "exec autoexec"
> bind "kp_home" "buy ak47; buy m4a1;"
> bind "kp_uparrow" "buy sg556; buy aug;"
> bind "kp_leftarrow" "buy p250;"
> bind "kp_5" "buy tec9; buy fiveseven;"
> bind "kp_pgup" "buy awp;"
> bind "kp_rightarrow" "buy deagle;"
> bind "kp_slash" "buy flashbang;"
> bind "kp_multiply" "buy hegrenade;"
> bind "kp_minus" "buy smokegrenade;"
> bind "kp_pgdn" "buy defuser; buy vesthelm;"
> bind "kp_plus" "buy p250;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;buy p250;drop;"


that P250 bind








It kind of sucks that you can no longer buy more than 5 of the same weapon in a round. i used to spam Five-seveN's all over the place


----------



## jztheman

I dont use bind at all, just old sch standard mouse selection, works well enough for me haha


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jztheman*
> 
> I dont use bind at all, just old sch standard mouse selection, works well enough for me haha


What does acceleration have to do with binding?

Sorry, nvm, I'm blind


----------



## jach11

I think more people would use buy binds if we had to buy primary and secondary ammo still.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I think more people would use buy binds if we had to buy primary and secondary ammo still.


Or for people like me: very slow navigating in the buy menu


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What does acceleration have to do with binding?
> 
> Sorry, nvm, I'm blind


hahha all good, i mean i train myself not to use bind/scripts at all, even jump throw.

really not a good idea to use them. at least for me, im all about the vanilla style

if i buy wrong, i can only blame myself


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Or for people like me: very slow navigating in the buy menu


which is why u shldnt use bind, train yourself with the menu !


----------



## jach11

Realistically speaking there's nothing wrong with customizing your setup, you're not actually modding the game at all so it's always vanilla. You're on a superior platform that allows you to customize everything to your liking, you should take advantage of that. Plus dropping for multiple people at a time and buying for yourself can get extremely annoying when using the buy menu even when using the number row for selection.


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


It's sad to see how little people actually use their utility, it's like they just spend the money on nades and never actually use them, such a waste. What's even sadder is watching that skadoodle clip, they just went in on him one by one and fed him those kills.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I watched the match where skadoodle did that last night. Sadly the casters aren't very good at controlling the camera so we were just staring at a dead body watching skadoodle's name show up in the kill feed..








you can actually here him say it at the end of the video. "what is happening? i'm looking at a corpse"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So in the last week I started playing with my old CS friends again.
Overa year ago we were silvers together and went to Nova4/ MG1 - then most of them left, I went on to become Supreme on Le Main and LEM on a smurf account.
Now they're back - I got lent an account from them and we're making our way from nova upwards.

I took the account unranked, first match got ranked Nova1 with the boys - and now I'm MG1 (around a week's worth of playing after work).
What's interesting now is that ever since I've hit MG1 there's hackers and a lot of smurfs. FUnny thing though - Novas play like I've never played before - so unpredictable, hiding in corners you would never expect lol!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So in the last week I started playing with my old CS friends again.
> Overa year ago we were silvers together and went to Nova4/ MG1 - then most of them left, I went on to become Supreme on Le Main and LEM on a smurf account.
> Now they're back - I got lent an account from them and we're making our way from nova upwards.
> 
> I took the account unranked, first match got ranked Nova1 with the boys - and now I'm MG1 (around a week's worth of playing after work).
> What's interesting now is that ever since I've hit MG1 there's hackers and a lot of smurfs. FUnny thing though - Novas play like I've never played before - so unpredictable, hiding in corners you would never expect lol!


Probably due to the massive deranks









Most Novas now were MG1 and above.

For instance, I was MG1 and now I'm Nova 2


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Probably due to the massive deranks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Novas now were MG1 and above.
> 
> For instance, I was MG1 and now I'm Nova 2


my point is the hackers started - whereas nova/silver ranks there were none lol


----------



## ronnin426850

Hackers win all their placement matches and end up in higher leagues.


----------



## Phreec

Sure, there's more hackers in the higher ranks but the biggest reason why people deranked is because Valve changed (and properly so) the rank distribution curve.


----------



## dmasteR

Distribution looks like this now:



Instead of:


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Distribution looks like this now:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of:


Those pics are the same, bro


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Those pics are the same, bro


FIXED.


----------



## lolllll117

back on the old system silver 1 was more exclusive than current GE.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Do you think the system is trying to force a set percentage per rank now? Or is it still the same system, but just reset with a few tweaks?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Do you think the system is trying to force a set percentage per rank now? Or is it still the same system, but just reset with a few tweaks?


They probably made tweaks just to get it back to the way things were. They should do more tweaking though, as my brother who made it to LE from silver 1 is still MG2 when at best he plays like a GN1.


----------



## ronnin426850

From what I remember, they said the distribution will auto-regulate from now on. They published the initial %s, but who knows where we'll end up


----------



## pez

Speaking of which. The last time I played 4 days ago, I believe I had won 5 of the last 6. I played 3 matches yesterday. Won the first and was a good match. Second lost 1-16 with a team that just completely fell apart due to communication and just missed shot. Next game I top-fragged and we won 16-12 and I ranked up to MG2. Rank system is still wonky lol. I used to play better in general than I was last night, but I didn't feel I deserved that rank up whatsoever.


----------



## SheepMoose

Anybody got a good mouse they'd recommend? I'm thinking about picking up something from Razer but unsure. Looking for something with changeable DPI.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Anybody got a good mouse they'd recommend? I'm thinking about picking up something from Razer but unsure. Looking for something with changeable DPI.


G402 is a dream mouse for me, but it's personal preference.


----------



## pez

I can highly recommend both the SS: Rival 300 or Razer DA Chroma. Mostly depends on your grip and hand-size, but both solid mouse' with solid sensors.


----------



## Paradigm84

+1 for the Steelseries Rival.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I would normally +1 the Rival as well, but pick up a mouse that feels comfortable in your hand. Head to the nearest Microcenter or Best Buy or equivalent store, feel the mice (you can feel them through the box) and see which shape you like. After that you can research the sensors and buy one from Newegg or its equivalent.


----------



## pez

With the issues that people have with mouse', I recommend getting them from BB or a store that will PM Newegg or Amazon just in case you need to do an exchange. A mouse is the one thing I don't particularly care to wait on.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Anybody got a good mouse they'd recommend? I'm thinking about picking up something from Razer but unsure. Looking for something with changeable DPI.
> 
> 
> 
> G402 is a dream mouse for me, but it's personal preference.
Click to expand...

I can agree. I had a G400 which should be really similar for about 3 years and it was very nice.


----------



## hubwub

I swapped from a SteelSeries Rival to a QPAD 5k. Mouse is all about preference and comfort.

Got LE again after two loses back to DMG. RIP.


----------



## pez

The Rival is rather large for most people. It's a fingertip, palm or claw grip mouse for me. I usually swap between fingertip or claw on it, however.


----------



## Swag

The mouse always comes down to personal preference. People should be going through difference mice like crazy until they find one that suits themselves perfectly. I've gone through many mice, and the one I've stuck with since its first release is the DeathAdder. Many people comment how poorly built they are but the only one that's broken for me is the one that I threw at the wall when I got extremely mad and raged at my wall.

For mouse pad, it comes down to how much space you want and what is your effective range.

I personally use: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826977008

It covers my mouse and keyboard and it's the perfect size for me. I find it great that I don't need to lift off and reset to complete turns especially during surfing.


----------



## pez

I was using an XXL mousemat, but my current desk decided to forbid it







. Now I'm using a QcK+ and it's the right size at the sensitivity that I'm using. I'm also in the boat of people who haven't had any non-user-error issues with the DA.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sorry, but Logitech g303 & 502 are on another league of mice...!


----------



## pez

Same sensor, but completely different mouse'. One is a bit awkwardly shaped and the other one is held back by a weight and scroll wheel issue. The G402 seems to be what the G502 should be, IMO. I haven't had the opportunity to use either in gameplay, but the G402 is on my list to test. It's the closest I can really see to the ole trusty MX518.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Same sensor, but completely different mouse'. One is a bit awkwardly shaped and the other one is held back by a weight and scroll wheel issue. The G402 seems to be what the G502 should be, IMO. I haven't had the opportunity to use either in gameplay, but the G402 is on my list to test. It's the closest I can really see to the ole trusty MX518.


Someone at work has the 402 - it's identical in terms of shape to the 502.
Once you get used to the shape of the 303, it's really nice to use.
As for the 502, I don't know what scroll issues - the crazy-shake = wobble issue?
If anything is wrong with the 502, it's the bounce back on the left-right buttons.

EDIT:
Just got the Rival 100 for review, I read it's a cheaper sensor than the Rival 300 and has a smaller form factor.
Rival 100's performance is decent albeit not perfect when compared to the G303 and G502.
I'm not even a Logitech fan - I just can't seem to find a mouse that rivals (pun intended) its sensors.

For its price of £26 for the Rival 100 - it's hard to go wrong though!


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Same sensor, but completely different mouse'. One is a bit awkwardly shaped and the other one is held back by a weight and scroll wheel issue. The G402 seems to be what the G502 should be, IMO. I haven't had the opportunity to use either in gameplay, but the G402 is on my list to test. It's the closest I can really see to the ole trusty MX518.


Nothing quite fits in the hand like ye ole MX518. I've since switched to the DA Chroma, but the MX518 was definitely better for non-gaming purposes. It just fit your hand, like a good pair of sunglasses.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Someone at work has the 402 - it's identical in terms of shape to the 502.
> Once you get used to the shape of the 303, it's really nice to use.
> As for the 502, I don't know what scroll issues - the crazy-shake = wobble issue?
> If anything is wrong with the 502, it's the bounce back on the left-right buttons.
> 
> EDIT:
> Just got the Rival 100 for review, I read it's a cheaper sensor than the Rival 300 and has a smaller form factor.
> Rival 100's performance is decent albeit not perfect when compared to the G303 and G502.
> I'm not even a Logitech fan - I just can't seem to find a mouse that rivals (pun intended) its sensors.
> 
> For its price of £26 for the Rival 100 - it's hard to go wrong though!


Yeah, I REALLY wanna try the G402. They just don't sell it locally here and that's a shame. I just don't care to order them online







. And the scroll wheel is just annoying (for me) on the 502. And ultimately, I think it's too heavy even without the weights. It's not bad without them, but it feels rightfully hollow without them. That's why I have interest in the 402. That and it's very similar shape to the MX518.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Nothing quite fits in the hand like ye ole MX518. I've since switched to the DA Chroma, but the MX518 was definitely better for non-gaming purposes. It just fit your hand, like a good pair of sunglasses.


I made the same progression back at the time. I was so sad to give up my MX518.


----------



## tristanbear

I have the Corsair Vengeance M65 and I love how it feels in my hand.


----------



## chemicalfan

Totally gutted!!!!

CEVO have just announced the offline finals, to be played at the Gfinity arena in London, on the 28th April to 1st May. I'm in Spain on holiday then, so I'm going to miss one of the few LANs the UK will have this year







:


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Totally gutted!!!!
> 
> CEVO have just announced the offline finals, to be played at the Gfinity arena in London, on the 28th April to 1st May. I'm in Spain on holiday then, so I'm going to miss one of the few LANs the UK will have this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


It's odd that the CEVO LAN is going to be at the GFinity Arena, I thought CEVO was partnered with MLG? Wouldn't this upset MLG assuming they're still partnered?


----------



## semencmoz

MLG was bought by activision-blizzard. It would be weird, that company, that has competitive titles like SC, heartstone, COD, HOtS, and upcoming Overwatch, would provide support for its rival in terms of company that makes competitive titles. MLG Columbus will probably be the last MLG event, featured with valve games, and it's possible only because such agreement was achieved before MLG aquisition by activision.


----------



## chemicalfan

My guess is that MLG has no presence in the UK, whereas the Gfinity arena is sitting there just ready to go. Plus, it looks unlikely that Gfinity will use it for their CSGO events, as the team unions prize cap is too restrictive for a venue of that capacity (it's like 500 or something)

Anyone know when the ESL Pro finals will be?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Anyone know when the ESL Pro finals will be?


its scheduled to 12-15th of may http://www.hltv.org/news/17058-esl-pro-league-to-start


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I have the Corsair Vengeance M65 and I love how it feels in my hand.


Same here. IMO the Corsair Vengeance is a really underrated mouse.


----------



## MR-e

Anyone able to share thoughts/opinions on the Acer Predator X34? I don't really csgo as competitively as before and am looking to consolidate my two benq's into one ultra wide. I still game, but think I could live with the 4ms lag and 100Hz.... but not so sure. If you've tried one or have the X34 let me know your thoughts!


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Anyone able to share thoughts/opinions on the Acer Predator X34? I don't really csgo as competitively as before and am looking to consolidate my two benq's into one ultra wide. I still game, but think I could live with the 4ms lag and 100Hz.... but not so sure. If you've tried one or have the X34 let me know your thoughts!


I don't own a X34, but if Counter Strike is a deciding factor, stick with 16:9. One issue is that an ultrawide resolution will mess with your sensitivity unless you play at normal 16:9 with black bars. If you can deal with that, ultrawide is great for racing games and productivity. FPS games though, I would stick with the tried and true 16:9.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I don't own a X34, but if Counter Strike is a deciding factor, stick with 16:9. One issue is that an ultrawide resolution will mess with your sensitivity unless you play at normal 16:9 with black bars. If you can deal with that, ultrawide is great for racing games and productivity. FPS games though, I would stick with the tried and true 16:9.


Your sensitivity does not change going from 16:9 to 21:9..... Visually looks different because of the aspect ratio, but still takes the same amount of swipes to do a 360.


----------



## ronnin426850

I feel 4:3 is better than 16:9. IDK why


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I don't own a X34, but if Counter Strike is a deciding factor, stick with 16:9. One issue is that an ultrawide resolution will mess with your sensitivity unless you play at normal 16:9 with black bars. If you can deal with that, ultrawide is great for racing games and productivity. FPS games though, I would stick with the tried and true 16:9.


Nah, I haven't even played cs for the last month or so. Been too busy with family and chinese new year. I think it's about time to transition to the "filthy casual" status (no ill intentions







) thus getting rid of the 16:9 fps monitors for something more naise.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I feel 4:3 is better than 16:9. IDK why


imo less information -> less things are destracting you from aiming and looking down the site -> better shooting and aiming discipline.
it's all what i can think of, otherwise non-stretched 4:3 has only downsides vs 16:9.


----------



## MR-e

I have a buddy that plays 800x600 and it's pretty funny how on occasion I'll point out the enemy that's outside his peripheral vision


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I've always just used native in CSGO, never bother with anything else but I do agree with 4:3 there is less screen to worry about and if you know where to pre-aim then you don't really need 16:9


----------



## lolllll117

A quick highlight from the Navi vs Astralis match earlier today.


----------



## Darkeylel

Anyone get to see this match ?

http://puu.sh/n2gaa/694ee3cd56.png


----------



## emsj86

So for the skin guys. I just traded my bayo dopple For mw butterfly Crimson web .12 float. I'll miss the bayo but wanted something different. Anyone know the worth or normal worth to sell opskins


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> Anyone get to see this match ?
> 
> http://puu.sh/n2gaa/694ee3cd56.png


Good to see ustilo knows how to fill Havoks shoes.


----------



## lolllll117

so far VP has only won 1 map in all of 2016.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> so far VP has only won 1 map in all of 2016.


They were absolute idiots keeping in Dust II versus Mousports a while back. Made a quick $200 on that.
But them losing against FaZe? Expected! FaZe have always been VP's biggest knightmare.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> so far VP has only won 1 map in all of 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> They were absolute idiots keeping in Dust II versus Mousports a while back. Made a quick $200 on that.
> But them losing against FaZe? Expected! FaZe have always been VP's biggest knightmare.
Click to expand...

I thought the FaZe CS:GO team was new to this year? haven't they only had 2 matches between eachother?


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I thought the FaZe CS:GO team was new to this year? haven't they only had 2 matches between eachother?


FaZe = ex-Kinguin.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I thought the FaZe CS:GO team was new to this year? haven't they only had 2 matches between eachother?
> 
> 
> 
> FaZe = ex-Kinguin.
Click to expand...

oh you mean the lineup


----------



## emsj86

Maybe Somekne can help me. So I run Csgo on high settings. 2 x 780s and overclocked 4790k. Temps our totally fine all custom water cooled. But I see people running 200-300 fps stable on a lesser rig. I run 100-155. (@1440p 144hz monitor) any thoughts why it doesn't run at a higher fps? I would think I should never see below 200.


----------



## pez

Have you tried it without your CPU OC'ed? If you see my rig, you can get an idea for a comparison. I was getting over 200FPS (some dips are normal) on average with my rig and a single GTX780 SC @ 1440p. Even my card now performs about the same or a bit better. CS:GO runs on pretty much anything, but it's still a pretty reliant on CPU (yay Source engine!).

Keep in mind that an unstable OC with CPU or RAM can be shown for it's true colors in a CPU-intensive game.


----------



## el gappo

What kind of framerate do you get at 1080p? Not many people playing CS at 1440p, not really fair to compare.


----------



## emsj86

I'll try at default for my cpu. As for 1080p I will have to try it out. I heard a few say in other forums before that sli yielded less than a single gpu card. Anything in general people turn on or off in nivida control panel? I also noticed got my to med or low setting doesn't hangs my frame rate (or doesn't seem to). Anything to verifying the game cache?


----------



## jztheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Maybe Somekne can help me. So I run Csgo on high settings. 2 x 780s and overclocked 4790k. Temps our totally fine all custom water cooled. But I see people running 200-300 fps stable on a lesser rig. I run 100-155. (@1440p 144hz monitor) any thoughts why it doesn't run at a higher fps? I would think I should never see below 200.


try this

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=500334237


----------



## jach11

From my own personal experience i actually got worse performance when i was using crossfire or sli. Using a single GPU felt much smoother and i had a more stable FPS, it might be worth trying. As for that resolution most people don't run higher than 1080P as there really is no point in running that high of a resolution.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'll try at default for my cpu. As for 1080p I will have to try it out. I heard a few say in other forums before that sli yielded less than a single gpu card. Anything in general people turn on or off in nivida control panel? I also noticed got my to med or low setting doesn't hangs my frame rate (or doesn't seem to). Anything to verifying the game cache?


If you're turning settings down and it is indeed getting better, I would disable SLI and try it out before undoing your OC. Generally you can lower settings and the game will perform just about the same as before or marginally better.


----------



## emsj86

So disabling sli for Csgo I went from 80-140 fps to 150-240


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So disabling sli for Csgo I went from 80-140 fps to 150-240


Yeah multi-gpu solutions don't always work well, also make sure that you cap your fps.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Yeah multi-gpu solutions don't always work well, also make sure that you cap your fps.


cap it to my refresh rate of my monitor (144hz) or to what number. I also ran the benchmark everything max with 8x aa. Single gpu 181.7. Odd because until last few weeks I always ran sli fine. Oh well I ll just have it where Csgo only uses one in control panel


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> cap it to my refresh rate of my monitor (144hz) or to what number. I also ran the benchmark everything max with 8x aa. Single gpu 181.7. Odd because until last few weeks I always ran sli fine. Oh well I ll just have it where Csgo only uses one in control panel


I actually feel that the default fps_max 300 is the sweet spot, i don't need to hear my power supply whine under an unnecessary load. I also don't think that running AA that high is necessary, especially for your resolution, you'd probably be able to get at least 70-100 more average fps by changing your visual settings. This game isn't battlefield or crysis it's not really about how well it looks, but how the consistent the game feels and how well it performs.
Try these settings out


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I actually feel that the default fps_max 300 is the sweet spot, i don't need to hear my power supply whine under an unnecessary load. I also don't think that running AA that high is necessary, especially for your resolution, you'd probably be able to get at least 70-100 more average fps by changing your visual settings. This game isn't battlefield or crysis it's not really about how well it looks, but how the consistent the game feels and how well it performs.
> Try these settings out


4x MSAA is necessary to hide object gaps, like between the different walls of a building, which result in odd-colored pixels.


----------



## dmasteR

Next Operation *RUMOR*


----------



## chemicalfan

Don't tease like that, when is the release date??


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Don't tease like that, when is the release date??


Feb 30th.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Feb 30th.


of 2234 muahaha


----------



## tristanbear

I've played Cruise, it has like 3 different floors and it's really confusing.


----------



## kmac20

i literally had my mx518 up until about a week ago when the usb port on my black widow broke off and got stuck in the mouse. i got the piece out but the mouse is dead now.

rip mx518, you were the best mouse someone could own and you were the only one that could fit in my huge fingers


----------



## ronnin426850

What is all that "operation" hype? What is an operation and what makes it so special?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What is all that "operation" hype? What is an operation and what makes it so special?


People submit their Custom Maps and Skins to Valve, Valve picks the "highest" quality maps/skins. People pay ~5.99 for the Operation, and it all goes to the developers of the map/skins. By buying the Operation you also get more Operation "Missions" and can level up your Operation Coin.

It's a completely optional "DLC", because you can still play these Operation maps on Official Valve servers without buying the Operation.


----------



## chemicalfan

It's a way of supporting the devs and the community. Also, I find the missions give me "more of a purpose" for playing CS (it becomes my main game, which isn't always true)


----------



## tristanbear

I never really cared for operations but I want to trick out my profile with some pretty coins so I'm gonna buy the next operation and try to get the gold coin.


----------



## Paradigm84

If the next operation is anything like Bloodhound, it's pretty easy (if tedious) to get the gold coin.


----------



## obikenobi27

Does anybody know why de_season isn't an official map yet. I know it was in one of the previous operations, as well as an option on FaceIt. I quite enjoy the map and would like to see it in the official map pool so that my friends who are hesitant towards third-party MM can play it as well.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Does anybody know why de_season isn't an official map yet. I know it was in one of the previous operations, as well as an option on FaceIt. I quite enjoy the map and would like to see it in the official map pool so that my friends who are hesitant towards third-party MM can play it as well.


Most likely multiple reasons.

FMPONE doesn't want to sell his map.

Not a single League/Tournament uses the map.

It's really not that great of a map competitively.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Most likely multiple reasons.
> 
> FMPONE doesn't want to sell his map.
> 
> Not a single League/Tournament uses the map.
> 
> *It's really not that great of a map competitively.*


I agree with this, it's really annoying for competitive. It's alright for DM though.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What is all that "operation" hype? What is an operation and what makes it so special?


new content. just the notion that valve hasn't forgotten about CS bare existence like they once did with TF2. also new maps. for me its boring again and again playing 4-6 maps for like an year, even if community maps that volvo will chose for the operation will be garbadge-level, it still better than playing at cs_office or cs_assault, because on these maps at high ranks only teams are playing that don't play any other maps. (I hope i've done this sentence right)


----------



## lolllll117

So apparently the new de_nuke map is going to take place in the United States instead of Germany


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> So apparently the new de_nuke map is going to take place in the United States instead of Germany


Any particular reason for the change?


----------



## emsj86

Is that there still a server for ocn. If so how do I get on


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Any particular reason for the change?


original de_nuke is used as game trailer on steam page. I guess valve sees remake of de_nuke as an opportunity to make new trailer aimed to casual audiences of NA region before and during NA major.
in my head it seems reasonable.


----------



## lolllll117

1:12...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> 1:12...


0-8 in ESL/ESEA Pro League, they're saving up their aim and strats for IEM Katowice.

However NiP looks quite good today!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [OPERATION WILDFIRE]
> - Operation Wildfire is LIVE: http://blog.counter-strike.net/operationwildfire
> - Seven community maps available in Competitive Matchmaking as well as other game modes via the Operation Wildfire map group
> - The Operation Wildfire Access Pass ($5.99) is now available giving access to the following features:
> - The Operation Wildfire coin, upgradeable through the completion of challenge missions
> - An Operation Journal that tracks your stats in official competitive matches and includes a Friends Leaderboard
> - The cooperative Gemini Campaign, featuring replayable missions with individual mission leaderboards.
> - The Wildfire Campaign, featuring 30 missions in Casual, Arms Race, Demolition, and Deathmatch modes.
> - Blitz Missions, global events that grant bonus XP for completing a specific action (must be Private Rank 3 or above to participate in Competitive Blitz Missions).
> - Access to weapon drops from Operation collections: Cobblestone, Cache, Overpass, Gods and Monsters, Chop Shop, and Rising Sun
> - Exclusive access to the Operation Wildfire Case featuring 16 community-created weapon finishes and the all-new Bowie Knife.
> - Nuke has returned (available in Matchmaking included in the Operation Wildfire map group). For more details, visit: http://blog.counter-strike.net/reintroducing_nuke
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - ARMS RACE
> - The leader's glow in Arms Race no longer shows through walls.
> - M4A1-Silenced has been added to the rifle section of available Arms Race weapons.
> [UI]
> - Fixed AWP icon to better represent the weapon's silhouette.
> - The English string "ALIVE" in the playercount hud element is now a localized token.
> - Inventory filter for All Weapons now filters out display items and music kits correctly.
> - Inventory sorting by Quality now better groups items within the same quality by their slot.
> - Updated the Nuke loading screen icon.
> [MISC]
> - Fixed particle rain not following the "in eye" player if you were spectating someone.
> - Detail sprites (like grass) have been improved so many more can be rendered for much cheaper.
> [SDK]
> -[vbsp.exe] increased MAX_MAP_ENTITIES to 20480 from 16384 to compile bigger maps.
> - Maps can have multiple radar images based on player height.
> - Added several features to support a new mission type: Co-op Strike (game_type 4, game_mode 1)
> - Added Co-op Strike items: Heavy Armor, Tactical Awareness Grenades, and Medi-Shot.
> - Added new spawn point (info_enemy_terrorist_spawn) for use in Co-op Strike missions to spawn enemies which can specify somethings like unique models, loadouts, behavior, etc.
> - Added an Exploding Barrel entity for use in the Co-op Strike missions.
> - func_hostage_rescue entity is now able to be disabled.
> - Added a Heavy Phoenix enemy.
> - Added item_coop_coin entity that displays how many (of 3) you've collected.
> - In Co-op Strike mode, bots will no longer try to path through "blocked" nav areas.
> - Bots can be set to "asleep" in Co-op Strike mode and they will stay put until they see an enemy, take damage or are the last enemy alive.
> - Added a game_coopmission_manager entity to help manage and relay data to other entities/vscript for Co-op missions.
> - The game_player_equip entity has been updated to allow maps to give any weapon to the activator with an argument.
> - prop_door_rotating now blocks nav when closed, locked and unbreakable.
> - Fixed an assert in prop_door_rotating where it tried to play a "locked" activity regardless of it had it when the player used it when locked.
> - Added OnFirstPickedUp, OnDroppedNotRescued, OnRescued outputs to hostage entities.
> - Added a convar (mp_c4_cannot_be_defused) that when enabled, prevents C4s from being defused.
> - Resurrected the HL2 env_gunfire entity.
> - Added two new convars for managing dropped weapons
> - weapon_auto_cleanup_time "If set to non-zero, weapons will delete themselves after the specified time (in seconds) if no players are near."
> - weapon_max_before_cleanup "If set to non-zero, will remove the oldest dropped weapon to maintain the specified number of dropped weapons in the world."
> - Added a third option to mp_death_drop_grenade which makes all held grenades drop on death (used in Co-op Strike)
> - Updated weapons in Hammer fgd to use weapon models that match the ones used when spawned in the world. Plus added some missing weapons.
> - Added env_sprite_clientside entity which is just a clientside sprite (doesn't use edicts).
> [MAPS]
> - Nuke
> - Now available in Competitive Matchmaking, and other game modes in the Operation Wildfire Map Group
> - Cache:
> - Fixed DM spawns
> - Improved radar polish
> - Improved visual polish
> - Added physics to fence in Sun room
> - Fixed numerous "pixel walks"
> - Fixed one-way wallbang at mid (thanks TomCS!)
> - Fixed fencing at T-spawn being non-solid (thanks JoshOnTwitch!)
> - Mirage:
> - Removed wall-lamps that blocked visibility from ticketbooth to mid in bombsite A
> - Removed shelf inside market near bombsite B (thanks TheWhaleMan!)
> - Added a plywood board to bomb-crate in bombsite A to make throwing grenades under scaffolding more consistent
> - Slight adjustments to Safehouse, Lake, and Shoots


----------



## lolllll117

About time!


----------



## MR-e

Nooooo.... I'm in the middle of a rebuild >_


----------



## lolllll117

I actually think the bowie knife looks pretty cool


----------



## tristanbear

New coin looks great IMO:thumb:


----------



## Phreec

First impressions of new nuke.

The visibility is great! However the map felt a bit too "T side rush" sided, even at GE. As CT you had to pretty much instantly toss some nade(s) into A hut/squeaky to cripple any rush or they'd gain control of the site. Maybe they didn't actually change much there but with the removal of rafters it made holding A site harder so it's easier to rush in as T.

Can't wait for pros to play this map tho.


----------



## SheepMoose

Anyone good with AK-47 Case Hardened prices? I've got a StatTrak Well Worn one, been offered 38 keys for it (Market is 32).

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=626850289
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=626850318
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=626850342

Thoughts? How much do you guys think it would be worth?


----------



## Wezzor

Hi!
I was wondering something about the Blitz Mission.
The time you can see in grey color text that last 2h after the mission start if you guys know what it means?


----------



## chemicalfan

Haven't played he new Nuke yet, but watched Tweeday's preview of it, I love it! Awesome texture changes, and stuff like that (extra decals, etc). Love the fact that getting onto the cylinder on T side is no longer a messy hacky jump. I think the B site changes will take some getting used to, with the vents & toxic move especially. Plus, the new staircase is a great new spot to hold on CT (like in Dust2 dark, it'll be a real headshot spot!), especially with a crossfire on the old office stairs. Is the new upper area on B site covered by an invisible wall? I mean, I suspect it is for player models, but how about nades? Also, now that there is 8 maps in the pool, how will pick/bans work?

Anyone have any comments about the operation maps yet?


----------



## obikenobi27

I don't know about you guys, but the new de_nuke seems to have too much stuff to be able to spot players. It seems like poor color choice. I may just need to get used to it, but right now I feel like I am just scanning over enemies without actually seeing them due to a crowded screen.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but the new de_nuke seems to have too much stuff to be able to spot players. It seems like poor color choice. I may just need to get used to it, but right now I feel like I am just scanning over enemies without actually seeing them due to a crowded screen.


I absolutely hate how easy it is to make the Silo jump now. Plus the cat walk going around....*** was valve thinking?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I absolutely hate how easy it is to make the Silo jump now. Plus the cat walk going around....*** was valve thinking?


I think Valve's reasoning was that A site was too difficult to take from the lower level. By allowing an outdoor route to heaven, which is very exposed to any CT fire, Ts can make their way to an easy A site take. Mainly for balance purposes since A site was pretty much target practice for CTs sitting in heaven.


----------



## b0z0

At least make the jump a little more difficult. A potato can make that jump....


----------



## emsj86

I swear ever time I say I'm not playing tonight the cases or operation drops. Seems valve likes dropping new knives with crappy skin cases as people buy them up more and more to get that knife. The Bowie is actually a knife I had wanted and had photo shopped a fade a while back. That being said they made it too big on the animation and looks cartoonish without a real wide fov. As for nuke i like it. But seems it will play out like cobble where rushing one site is the norm most rounds (I'm sure pros will have different ways but for the casual comp. player I see this happening)


----------



## Slam-It

Guys I need your help.
Since this last update my cs:go keeps crashing after just a few minutes in game and I don´t know why. No Error is shown, just back to desktop. After the crash a new file is created in the cs:go folder. The name of this file is *csgo_20160218_165759_1_x17FBEF34_accessviolation.mdmp*. Such a file is created after every crash, the numbers are subtly different every time though.

Of course I googled this and tried the different methods mentioned (change window mode, delete files in steam folder except the exe and the steamapps) but nothing works.

Has someone the same problems? Or has anyone any suggestions to get rid of it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> Guys I need your help.
> Since this last update my cs:go keeps crashing after just a few minutes in game and I don´t know why. No Error is shown, just back to desktop. After the crash a new file is created in the cs:go folder. The name of this file is *csgo_20160218_165759_1_x17FBEF34_accessviolation.mdmp*. Such a file is created after every crash, the numbers are subtly different every time though.
> 
> Of course I googled this and tried the different methods mentioned (change window mode, delete files in steam folder except the exe and the steamapps) but nothing works.
> 
> Has someone the same problems? Or has anyone any suggestions to get rid of it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


AMD GPU's are crashing on newest update.

Temp fix is to set everything to low.


----------



## Slam-It

Nice







I also tested my RAM







I was afraid that it is is damaged because of that access violation but no problem there.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## dmasteR

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/46e7lr/freakazoid_bullying_simple/%5B/URL

Nice







I also tested my RAM







I was afraid that it is is damaged because of that access violation but no problem there.

Thanks for your reply







[/QUOTE]

For now the temp fix is to lower your shader settings at medium and below according to user reports.


----------



## funkmetal

Newke is pretty good, still getting used to the other maps, most of the skins are meh but Dat Deagle Doe XD

Edit: The coin is also the best one so far IMO


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Newke is pretty good, still getting used to the other maps, most of the skins are meh but Dat Deagle Doe XD
> 
> Edit: The coin is also the best one so far IMO


You sure you don't want a Nova Hyper Beast?








definitely best operation coin.
Also i see you changed your Avatar to the characters from Code Lyoko


----------



## dmasteR

El Gappo and myself are top 3% on this CoOp Mission.



Always enjoyed CoOp missions, tons of fun!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> El Gappo and myself are top 3% on this CoOp Mission.
> 
> 
> 
> Always enjoyed CoOp missions, tons of fun!


I haven't played the co op mission yet but i'm going to make it a goal to beat your score!
okay that's probably not going to happen

Edit: nevermind that wasn't as hard as i thought. It took 2 tries. The first one was just learning how the score system worked.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I haven't played the co op mission yet but i'm going to make it a goal to beat your score!
> okay that's probably not going to happen
> 
> Edit: nevermind that wasn't as hard as i thought. It took 2 tries. The first one was just learning how the score system worked.


Just because you beat us, and the fact that we weren't in the top 1%....





Top 1% now boys, leggo!


----------



## Makki

Aww yiss... Almost 1,5years of bluescreens ended. Fullscreen -> Fullscreen windowed, BAM.


----------



## ncck

Anyone else lose some performance after this update? I thought hitreg felt off but it wasn't that, it was just that I had lower frames which made everything not as smooth. My fps is still high but it's not staying at the cap I had before and it feels awful









Hopefully they throw in some optimizations in the next patch, new nuke especially is so bad performance wise I also veto it out on faceit/esea. I also don't like the textures they used at all, I prefer bland easy to see other player textures - the layout changes will take getting use to but the texturing just makes me not want to play the map just like how they ruined my favorite map from source de_season ;[


----------



## lolllll117

There are a lot of interesting things that have been added/updated/removed in this latest update.

Release Notes for 2/19/2016
19 FEB 2016 -

[ MISC ]
- Gemini missions' previous rating data on in-game scoreboard will now reliably refresh for the players when they replay Gemini missions.
- Improved bullet accuracy tracking algorithm to correctly account for the last kill of the match.
- Improved headshot tracking algorithm for shotguns to record a headshot if any of the pellets in the blast hit victim's head.
- Tuned Blitz Mission schedule to better fit peak CS:GO users worldwide.
- Fixed a ladder position interpolation bug that would cause players to teleport back to the top of ladders they fell off of
- Fixed a rare player collision bug that would deal extreme falling damage to players stuck between nearly vertical level or prop geometry
- Fixed server crash when players were moving around func_tracktrains entities (fixes community server crashes when running mods Zombie Escape, Minigames, etc).
- Fixed a regression in StatTrak Music Kits official MVP counter display.
- Fixed a regression in competitive timeouts voting rules.
[MAPS]
- Cache
- Fixed various minor bugs
- Safehouse
- Fixed some trees showing as unlit
- Mikla
- Removed some decals
- Santorini
- Fixed various minor bugs
- Nuke
- Fixed pixel walking on rafters
- Fixed a number of spots where C4 could be dropped and not retrieved
- Fixed wallbanging values on trophy room wall
- Rooftop to Silo jump distance increased slightly
- Players can no longer defuse the bomb on A site from under the floor on B site
- Flashbangs now correctly blind players behind toolsblocklight brushes


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Aww yiss... Almost 1,5years of bluescreens ended. Fullscreen -> Fullscreen windowed, BAM.


it (fullscreen windowed) was there since release. you cant change brightness in this mode though.

>slowedit
this is part of my .cfg, f7 enables 1080p fullscreen, f8 enables windowed 1080p fullscreen:

Code:



Code:


bind "F7" "mat_setvideomode 1920 1080 0; echo fullscreen"
bind "F8" "mat_setvideomode 1920 1080 1; echo windowedfs"

however it works only ingame (in match). afaik you cant change video mode in menu.
in some posts people say that for windowed fullscreen you need additional 0 and 1 (and mat_setvideomode 1920 1080 1 1) but for me it works anyway.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Aww yiss... Almost 1,5years of bluescreens ended. Fullscreen -> Fullscreen windowed, BAM.


You really shouldn't be getting bluescreens on csgo regardless of settings...


----------



## lolllll117

beat this dmasteR


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 
> 
> beat this dmasteR


Was this after the update? They changed a few things:

- Improved bullet accuracy tracking algorithm to correctly account for the last kill of the match.
- Improved headshot tracking algorithm for shotguns to record a headshot if any of the pellets in the blast hit victim's head.

We'll try it soon!


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You really shouldn't be getting bluescreens on csgo regardless of settings...


I shouldn't, but i still had. Changed part by part to another and mobo backwards. Every updates done, everything fresh. Already got bluescreen free week ahead. Mostly once per day, or loads per day. This game is just poorly coded.


----------



## emsj86

That is not why your PC is blue screening


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> That is not why your PC is blue screening


Then tell me why is it?


----------



## Phreec

Well, it's obviously something at your end or more people would be reporting the same.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Well, it's obviously something at your end or more people would be reporting the same.


Icebergs don't sink ships, obviously the Titanic was built broken, otherwise more ships would be reporting the same.


----------



## Makki

I heard some ppl get low fps nowadays and no smokes. I dont have those so i think other ppls computer does it. Its not related to poorly coded game. Nuh-uh.


----------



## pez

It is a little harsh, but they are correct to say it's not the reason he is bluescreening. CS:GO is a CPU dependent game, so most of the time an unstable OC b/w CPU and RAM will do the trick. Even a dying HDD can start to cause BSODs.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It is a little harsh, but they are correct to say it's not the reason he is bluescreening. CS:GO is a CPU dependent game, so most of the time an unstable OC b/w CPU and RAM will do the trick. Even a dying HDD can start to cause BSODs.


A lot of things can cause BSOD, of course, but if only CS is BSOD-ing for him, we shouldn't be so quick to acquit it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It is a little harsh, but they are correct to say it's not the reason he is bluescreening. CS:GO is a CPU dependent game, so most of the time an unstable OC b/w CPU and RAM will do the trick. Even a dying HDD can start to cause BSODs.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of things can cause BSOD, of course, but if only CS is BSOD-ing for him, we shouldn't be so quick to acquit it.
Click to expand...

CSGO used to be the only game in which I would drop down to 50 FPS capped every half minute, after a fresh install of windows the problem went away.

Personally, I don't like the "I have no problems, must be user error" approach to everything. Updates or any software changes in generally are prone to break things and they may or may not apply to everyone.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> A lot of things can cause BSOD, of course, but if only CS is BSOD-ing for him, we shouldn't be so quick to acquit it.


Yes, but we have no info of "when', 'what', or 'where' to determine otherwise. I've seen plenty of people have issues with CS:GO that mostly result in CTDs. The last time I had a BSOD in CS:GO, it was because my GPU was dying. Until we have exact details, we can't possibly determine what's going on for him. So sure it's not fair to blame the user, but there are literally _that_ many users that play CS:GO that we'd usually have heard of a widespread issue by now. That or he has hardware so unique that an issue is stemming between incompatibility somehow.


----------



## jach11

PEBKAC
Do you also blame the car when you stall because you came to a complete stop in gear without flooring the clutch?

Give us some dumps, do a full memtest86 pass, triple check your BIOS to make sure you don't have any stupid values, verify the MD5 hash on your windows ISO, and don't install any unnecessary software. I actually found that a lot of motherboard manufactures motherboard software and control panels actually made system stability worse.
Try all of those things then report your findings back here, otherwise don't blame the game for a hardware or user issue.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> PEBKAC
> Do you also blame the car when you stall because you came to a complete stop in gear without flooring the clutch?
> 
> Give us some dumps, do a full memtest86 pass, triple check your BIOS to make sure you don't have any stupid values, verify the MD5 hash on your windows ISO, and don't install any unnecessary software. I actually found that a lot of motherboard manufactures motherboard software and control panels actually made system stability worse.
> Try all of those things then report your findings back here, otherwise don't blame the game for a hardware or user issue.


Do you blame yourself when your car dies on you if you did nothing wrong? Please tell me you do


----------



## Phreec

All those analogies are utterly pointless.

Unusual behavior like BSOD are most of the time a faulty hardware or software configuration at the user side. If it was because it's "badly coded" then it would be a far more common issue; is what I'm saying.

This is quite frankly the first time I've read about CSGO causing BSOD so I draw my conclusions from that.


----------



## Makki

Because this made conversation i will post shortly whats been done until this day.

First bsod appears. CPU oc'd 4,7 -> stock -> 4,7.
Started to narrow what is causing this by shutting down or not to use software if that will tell me. CS:GO was my discovery back then. Made 1month break (1month bsod free).
Thought that my Windows is done, and hdd (back then) was dying. SSD and fresh OS.
Next interest was ram. Friend of mine got another set of same kinda sticks that i had so we changed ours. He tested mine with memtest and passed. And he has never gotten bsods because my bad memory. My turn and his sticks passes memtest. Still bsods.
Heard about that maybe heat is doing tricks. Temps was nice, and never got out of hand.
Got another GTX770 and tested it. Sold old one, both works like it should.
Got another mobo, still going. Back to old.

Only parts ive never tested out is Corsair HX650w psu 3yo (Seasonic made) so that was never doubted, and other one is 2500k. Never doubted. Anyway, now bsods long gone so i wont doubt these two. Computers is really personal and everyone is individual so if somebody has one problem it might not appear on other computer. I have heard loads of problems with certain softwares. That aint rare.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Only parts ive never tested out is Corsair HX650w psu 3yo (Seasonic made) so that was never doubted, and other one is 2500k. Never doubted. Anyway, now bsods long gone so i wont doubt these two. Computers is really personal and everyone is individual so if somebody has one problem it might not appear on other computer. I have heard loads of problems with certain softwares. That aint rare.


from my personal experience, it could be problem in your specific hardware set even if you tested everythng and you don't want to agree that this problem is on your site.
take mine example, I came here to ask a question about BF4 that randomly crashed and bsoded on my R9 290, but circumstances it happened (no OC, no overheating, fresh drivers, etc) wasnt a problem themselves. after a half a year of testing different options turned out (at least it looked like this) that chip that responsible for hot-switching bioses (Shapphire Vapor-X r9 290, I have a button on GPU that switches bios after reboot) seems to be damaged and bios correctly works only after first reboot after switching bios (so I press the switch bios button, rebooting, and everything works perfectly, BF4 wont crash until I reboot second time).

so unless there was 100+ people with csgo BSODding their PC, most of us will think that problem is on your side, and not in csgo.


----------



## Paradigm84

People should probably chill before a mod comes and reks the thread.

I'm liking the new operation so far, it's good to have the co-op, comp and other modes separated. Some of the new maps are a little strange though, particularly Royal with the maze of connectors.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> People should probably chill before a mod comes and reks the thread.


It's about as civil as every news thread relating to AMD/Intel/Nvidia, should be fine.


----------



## Bdonedge

Dude there are so many people claiming "hacker" because they can't handle losing. So many false allegations regarding how "plagued with hacks" this game is I think it's deterring people away from it.

Too many ignorant people when it comes to this game


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Dude there are so many people claiming "hacker" because they can't handle losing. So many false allegations regarding how "plagued with hacks" this game is I think it's deterring people away from it.
> 
> Too many ignorant people when it comes to this game


I think this is the last item on the list of things that deter people away from CS, toxic players being on top







If someone is crying that someone else is a hacker, I can live with it, but if someone constantly calls me noob over the voice chat and mocks every little error, my entire game is ruined.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I think this is the last item on the list of things that deter people away from CS, toxic players being on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is crying that someone else is a hacker, I can live with it, but if someone constantly calls me noob over the voice chat and mocks every little error, my entire game is ruined.


I'm the same way when it comes to teammates. 'Tis the reason I binding my '-' and '=' keys to voiceenable 0 and 1.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Dude there are so many people claiming "hacker" because they can't handle losing. So many false allegations regarding how "plagued with hacks" this game is I think it's deterring people away from it.
> 
> Too many ignorant people when it comes to this game


While I agree that there's often too many people with delusion goggles on, there's actually more than usual amount of cheaters around right now (and completely awful, boosted teammates).


----------



## obikenobi27

So it's been close to two months since I played Counter Strike. I was unranked and now I'm silver elite master. Even after the derank shenanigans I was still MG. The worst part is, the game didn't even give me a chance. The one game I played (I was pressed for time) ended with both teams consisting of silver 1 players. I managed to top frag and almost carry a 16-0. So yeah. Not mad a Valve or anything. I can probably still get back to good ole MG, but for now I'm stuck with the younger players who have a difficult time understanding when I call "Banana."


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> So it's been close to two months since I played Counter Strike. I was unranked and now I'm silver elite master. Even after the derank shenanigans I was still MG. The worst part is, the game didn't even give me a chance. The one game I played (I was pressed for time) ended with both teams consisting of silver 1 players. I managed to top frag and almost carry a 16-0. So yeah. Not mad a Valve or anything. I can probably still get back to good ole MG, but for now I'm stuck with the younger players who have a difficult time understanding when I call "Banana."


It's a fresh new environment that will help you shine as a leader


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> It's a fresh new environment that will help you shine as a leader


Yeah, that's the bright side. Unfortunately, my rank is now low enough to prevent MM without a full group of players. No playing with my friends until I rank up to Nova Master. Either way, it's pretty easy to clutch on any map other than de_dust2.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> You sure you don't want a Nova Hyper Beast?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely best operation coin.
> Also i see you changed your Avatar to the characters from Code Lyoko


Yeah I'm sure. I'll stick with my Walnut or Candy/Green Apple









And yeah decided to have something new


----------



## dmasteR

http://espn.go.com/esports/story/_/id/14808104/luminosity-csgo-answer-na%60vi-2010?ex_cid=InsiderTwitter_navi


----------



## chemicalfan

I was THIS close to hitting the button on an FT Falchion Case Hardened last night. Waiting for one with a more good blade, I can only be so patient though!


----------



## lolllll117

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2016/02/13658/
Quote:


> We're pleased to announce that beginning with MLG Columbus 2016, each CS:GO Major Championship prize pool will be $1,000,000.


Also patch for today:
Quote:


> Release Notes for 2/23/2016
> 23 FEB 2016 -
> 
> [ MISC ]
> - Fixed a case where Gemini campaign mission could not get checked off in the campaign journal even when the mission was active for the player at the time of completion.
> - Added engine support for up to 4096 model precache table entries.
> - cl_timeout setting is now capped at 30 seconds.
> - Fixed weapon_fire event for the Medi-Shot having the incorrect "weapon" sent.
> - Added missing tagrenade_detonate event.
> - Fixed missing alphas to resolve un-skinned areas on the following weapons: USP-S | Royal Blue, P90 | Desert Warfare, UMP-45 | Corporal, SCAR-20 | Cyrex
> - Improved vert count on SCAR-20 scope
> [ UI ]
> - Fixed not being able to select the 5th slot when you have a bomb and medi-shot equipped.
> - Fixed not being able to cycle through items in the 5th slot if you had more than 1.
> - Fixed inventory UI hiding when preforming actions on items (like applying stickers) while in the lobby.
> - Fixed lobby displaying incorrect player data when searching solo and using the inventory.
> - Fixed sticker model panel overlapping quit lobby dialog and other dialogs.
> [ GSLT ]
> - User accounts will also receive a temporary cooldown when their Game Server Login Token gets banned.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2016/02/13658/
> Also patch for today:


Absolutely incredible that the prize pot is now 1Million. About time Valve!


----------



## el gappo

We are the 1%! @dmasteR #OccupyCSGO


----------



## chemicalfan

Haven't done any of those missions yet, anyone wanna help a silver scrub at some point?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> We are the 1%! @dmasteR
> #OccupyCSGO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No idea how you got so much on the extraction mission. Did you speedrun through while getting 100% headshots with 100% accuracy?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No idea how you got so much on the extraction mission. Did you speedrun through while getting 100% headshots with 100% accuracy?


There's a hard mode and several bonus objectives you can do. Coin collecting and pistol only are the biggest.

We had a better run but forgot the coins, could hit 70K pretty easily I think


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> There's a hard mode and several bonus objectives you can do. Coin collecting and pistol only are the biggest.
> 
> We had a better run but forgot the coins, could hit 70K pretty easily I think


Nice, I wonder what the global record is?


----------



## Tennobanzai

I just started playing csgo after a very long break from playing cs. Played from 2000 to 2003ish. Overall it still feels the same, which is great. Only downside is that I find de_dust not being popular anymore. I've tried to play comp matches in de_dust and I wait forever


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I just started playing csgo after a very long break from playing cs. Played from 2000 to 2003ish. Overall it still feels the same, which is great. Only downside is that I find de_dust not being popular anymore. I've tried to play comp matches in de_dust and I wait forever


dust isn't very popular however Dust2 is very popular. In fact the most popular map in GO/CS in general.

Not sure if you enjoy watching CS, but there's a upcoming 1 Million dollar tournament hosted by Valve soon, and there's tons of pro matches being played every day!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> dust isn't very popular however Dust2 is very popular. In fact the most popular map in GO/CS in general.
> 
> Not sure if you enjoy watching CS, but there's a upcoming 1 Million dollar tournament hosted by Valve soon, and there's tons of pro matches being played every day!


Yeah i've been playing mostly on dust2. I guess I just miss some of the old maps like dust1 and cs_****. Then again now I realize how bias dust1 is toward CT lol.

Thanks i'll check it out. It's fun watching pros play to get some tips.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Yeah i've been playing mostly on dust2. I guess I just miss some of the old maps like dust1 and cs_****. Then again now I realize how bias dust1 is toward CT lol.
> 
> Thanks i'll check it out. It's fun watching pros play to get some tips.


cs_ / de_dust maps are still widely available if you want to play some the Casual GameMode!









EDIT:

http://oddshot.tv/shot/esl-csgo-2016022423341436

JW doing JW things.

http://blog.counter-strike.net/workshop/maps.php#new_features

*LIGHTING AND SHADER IMPROVEMENTS*


----------



## pez

Lol that was nasty. Go-go gadget 'flicka-da-wrist'.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> OPERATION WILDFIRE
> 
> Added the third Co-op Strike Mission.
> Added last comic unlock.
> Added lobby setting to tell you if you are out of missions.
> Added next mission countdown timer to journal maps.
> MAPS
> 
> Cache
> 
> Fixed one-way texture at Quad boxes
> Improved visibility of vents
> Fixed pixelwalk at B fences
> Improved matching of foot-step sounds and ground materials across the map
> Coast
> 
> Fixed pixel walk in A site
> Removed exploitable angle in B site
> Royal
> 
> Various clipping fixes
> Mikla
> 
> Fixed invisible collision near mid
> Updated radar
> Moved T spawns further back
> Cruise
> 
> Various bug fixes
> Santorini
> 
> Fixed an issue where players could get stuck on the inner walls of Café
> Fixed a pixelwalk at mid
> MISC
> 
> Fix for a func_tracktrain that could pass through players when they were overlapping.
> SDK
> 
> Added the vscript function StopSound.


----------



## Imprezzion

..........

Shoot a guy point blank between the eyes with a P250.. 99 in 1.

Are you freaking kidding me? He was less than 1 meter away from me... how wasn't that a kill...

Not that it matters we still won the round but how is that possible.. I always thought the P250 was oneshot headshot up close..

And i finally got some russians who actually played like a team and didn't mind at all calling in English when i asked them.

Just too bad the enemy toggled.. They had 5 premade, one of them disconnected first round and never came back.
They kept trash talking the entire match like OMG 4v5 and you still struggle blabla.

Well, we got 9-6 CT on mirage, which is pretty decent.. But argueably not 4v5.

Then they switch to CT and they call a time-out. The 2 guys on their team with the typical "1 game on the account, steam level 1, 80-100 hours of CSGO" disconnected saying "we will win, just wait".

So, they come back and trash talk some more. I feared the worst.. And yep, the kids toggled walls..

Ofcourse they won 16-10.. We didn't stand a chance anymore...

Let's just hope they get banned so the hit to my ELO gets reset.. I'm close to deranking i guess.. (LE)


----------



## XKaan

8 competitive wins in a row - 4 of which I top fragged dropping over a 30-bomb, with multiple MVPs - no rank up.

LOL!

When the ranking changes went into effect losing a single match was deranking me instantly - now I feel like I can never rank up.

Checking everyone else's rank at the end of the match, and they are all equal or greater rank than me.

Very strange, but at the end of the day I guess it doesn't matter as long as I am having fun.


----------



## w35t

Best scam attempt I've seen thus far. Please help out the community and report these accounts!!!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/PulsarRC400
https://steamcommunity.com/id/PuIsarRC400

You may not notice that in pulsar the L is a lower case L in one and an upper case i in the other.

Identical inventories but with one bayo RUBY and one bayo P2!!! Has a trade link on the one with the ruby that leads to the one with the P2.

He must have paid people in skins or just spent a lot of time doing rep 4 rep because his CSGL has +24 rep. Both steam accounts are level 13. Haven't seen this one yet but I must say I'm impressed.

Hopefully the influx of reports will get his accounts frozen!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Best scam attempt I've seen thus far. Please help out the community and report these accounts!!!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/PulsarRC400
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/PuIsarRC400
> 
> You may not notice that in pulsar the L is a lower case L in one and an upper case i in the other.
> 
> Identical inventories but with one bayo RUBY and one bayo P2!!! Has a trade link on the one with the ruby that leads to the one with the P2.
> 
> He must have paid people in skins or just spent a lot of time doing rep 4 rep because his CSGL has +24 rep. Both steam accounts are level 13. Haven't seen this one yet but I must say I'm impressed.
> 
> Hopefully the influx of reports will get his accounts frozen!!!


Those are very common.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Best scam attempt I've seen thus far. Please help out the community and report these accounts!!!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/PulsarRC400
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/PuIsarRC400
> 
> You may not notice that in pulsar the L is a lower case L in one and an upper case i in the other.
> 
> Identical inventories but with one bayo RUBY and one bayo P2!!! Has a trade link on the one with the ruby that leads to the one with the P2.
> 
> He must have paid people in skins or just spent a lot of time doing rep 4 rep because his CSGL has +24 rep. Both steam accounts are level 13. Haven't seen this one yet but I must say I'm impressed.
> 
> Hopefully the influx of reports will get his accounts frozen!!!


The only reason this is possible is that people use ****ty fonts.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Best scam attempt I've seen thus far. Please help out the community and report these accounts!!!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/PulsarRC400
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/PuIsarRC400
> 
> You may not notice that in pulsar the L is a lower case L in one and an upper case i in the other.
> 
> Identical inventories but with one bayo RUBY and one bayo P2!!! Has a trade link on the one with the ruby that leads to the one with the P2.
> 
> He must have paid people in skins or just spent a lot of time doing rep 4 rep because his CSGL has +24 rep. Both steam accounts are level 13. Haven't seen this one yet but I must say I'm impressed.
> 
> Hopefully the influx of reports will get his accounts frozen!!!


Quite common however this guy has gone a little further than most do. He's gone the full 100% by having the same hours/steam badges/games/etc.


----------



## lolllll117

I do give him credit for the amount of effort he put into making those accounts identical. People don't usually try that hard.


----------



## kmac20

That is pretty impressive for a scammer. he probably would've made more money actually picking up cans with the amount of time he put into that.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> That is pretty impressive for a scammer. he probably would've made more money actually picking up cans with the amount of time he put into that.


He would not, trust a guy who was actually picking cans for a living


----------



## Paradigm84

Even though the accounts are the same (other than address), they're still obviously dodgy given how empty the profile looks. The likelihood of someone with an account like that legitimately owning a ruby knife is pretty low. The only way I'd see an account like that being legit if it was a storage account for a bigger trader.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> ..........
> 
> Shoot a guy point blank between the eyes with a P250.. 99 in 1.
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me? He was less than 1 meter away from me... how wasn't that a kill...


Same thing happened to me with the CZ up close and personal. Literally a foot away from the guy and he gets hit for 99 in 1 while he just randomly shoots and awp shot and kills me lol


----------



## dmasteR

http://store.steampowered.com/news/20631/
Quote:


> Security and Trading: Update


Very important read for those who trade!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/news/20631/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Security and Trading: Update
> 
> 
> 
> Very important read for those who trade!
Click to expand...

I'm glad they fixed the item dupe problem, even though most of my inventory is still duplicate copies of all the stuff i had stolen awhile back


----------



## Sikkamore

Um... FN Hot Rod dorp?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... FN Hot Rod dorp?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> Um... FN Hot Rod dorp?


Nice drop!









For those unaware, today starts the IEM Katowice event starting with Fnatic vs NaVi.

Viewers guide:

http://www.hltv.org/news/17223-iem-katowice-viewers-guide


----------



## semencmoz

first luminocity champions title. hope so.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> first luminocity champions title. hope so.


Great start!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> first luminocity champions title. hope so.


Luminosity Gaming is looking really good, not sure if they can beat Fnatic in a BO3 though. Fnatic is also looking incredible this tournament. Good win on LG's part though in the BO1!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Luminosity Gaming is looking really good, not sure if they can beat Fnatic in a BO3 though. Fnatic is also looking incredible this tournament. Good win on LG's part though in the BO1!


Could we be seeing fnatic drop out in groups if they drop this map to NIP?

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=216&eventid=2036


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... FN Hot Rod dorp?


Nice!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Could we be seeing fnatic drop out in groups if they drop this map to NIP?
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=216&eventid=2036


Fnatic just making people sweat.









EDIT: WOW, JW just sticks to the bomb in a 3vs4 LOL.

http://oddshot.tv/shot/esl-csgo-20160302164317871

For anyone who missed it.


----------



## Sikkamore

NiP looked really good though. Well, until the end, when they all hesitated to take B site together...


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Luminosity Gaming is looking really good, not sure if they can beat Fnatic in a BO3 though. Fnatic is also looking incredible this tournament. Good win on LG's part though in the BO1!


I wrote my prediction before matches because I'm concern that LG is on the point of the time, when they ar actually ready for great.
they are exciting to watch in attack, they are confident in their defence, they have really high skilled 5-men squad, they have grate leader, they have map depth, they have hype.
Envy is always interesting to watch in their offence, but very frustrating to watch their defence,
astralis are very consistent in their defence, but they don't have confidence in offence,
fnatic arent creative enough in their offence, but overall they are basically skill showcase with alot experience,
navi is very boring to watch, when they win matches, it's either guardian or flamie going crazy, when they win tournaments, it's usually both
VP in a slump.
I want them to win ths tournament, before they hype and honeymoon period will changes to "we tried everything, but it's only got us to finals, we don't know what else we should do to finally win something". because it would be heartbreaking like watching faces of ex-TSM losing in quarters to envy in cluj-napoca.

although yeah, Lumi and fnatic and envy have somewhat equal chances to win katowice right now, but i have faith in brazilians.


----------



## w35t

This LG Mouz match OMG!!!!

LG 8-14 Mouz ---> LG 16-14 Mouz. WOW


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> This LG Mouz match OMG!!!!
> 
> LG 8-14 Mouz ---> LG 16-14 Mouz. WOW


Ya absolutely incredible, especially that last round. 1vs2 Fallen was INSANE!


----------



## Paradigm84

Fallen has risen to the ranks of god tier player.


----------



## lolllll117

Niko going insane in the Mouse VS Fnatic game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Niko going insane in the Mouse VS Fnatic game


Niko has 40 frags at the moment, he's in monster mode.


----------



## softskiller

This Mouz fnatic match OMG!!!!


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Niko going insane in the Mouse VS Fnatic game


Yes, completely insane.

Also, I feel like Fnatic got complacent near the end of the first half. It was 9-3 and it was a 4v1 against a Mouz player in CT and they tried to knife him, they lost two players because of it, hurt their economy, lost the next round, and couldn't afford any reasonable buy for the last round and it ended up 10-5 which allowed Mouz to come back for OT. Don't get comfortable until the score is 16-X, period, under any circumstance.

That and the fact that Niko is on total god mode makes me want Fnatic to lose.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> This Mouz fnatic match OMG!!!!


Did you watch the LG vs NiP match on Mirage?

LG was up 12-3 on CT side, and NiP wins 16-13. Absolutely insane comeback!


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Did you watch the LG vs NiP match on Mirage?
> 
> LG was up 12-3 on CT side, and NiP wins 16-13. Absolutely insane comeback!


I bet on LG too


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO patch is out:
Quote:


> Nuke:
> 
> Open vents no longer shield players from flashbangs
> Added grenadeclips
> Improved bot navigation
> Removed ladder cage from T rooftop
> Fixed vcollide on door frames
> Fixed a number of spots where C4 could get lost
> Fixed C4 and grenades falling through B floor frame
> Fixed scissor gates blocking flashbangs
> Fixed a few pixelwalks


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO patch is out:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke:
> 
> Open vents no longer shield players from flashbangs
> Added grenadeclips
> Improved bot navigation
> Removed ladder cage from T rooftop
> Fixed vcollide on door frames
> Fixed a number of spots where C4 could get lost
> Fixed C4 and grenades falling through B floor frame
> Fixed scissor gates blocking flashbangs
> Fixed a few pixelwalks
Click to expand...

I like how out of all the maps released in the operation, Nuke tends to have the most bugs. Good job Volvo


----------



## eBombzor

I know I might be a little late, but did anyone watch the Columbus Qualifiers last week? The Liquid vs HR game was absolutely insane. And also FOUR NA teams qualified


----------



## dmasteR

A nice VP win against EnvyUs on Cache! Started to struggle at the end, but they pulled it off 16-14!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I know I might be a little late, but did anyone watch the Columbus Qualifiers last week? The Liquid vs HR game was absolutely insane. And also FOUR NA teams qualified


Watched majority of it. Liquid struggling against HR though makes me quite worried.


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, after all these updates, what is the state of M4A4 vs M4A1-S? What are the pros and cons of each? There is a lot of info on the net, but is old.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, after all these updates, what is the state of M4A4 vs M4A1-S? What are the pros and cons of each? There is a lot of info on the net, but is old.


The M4A1 / M4A4 hasn't changed in quite a long time.... months in fact. One update changed both, but it got reverted a week later.

M4A4: More bullets, larger spread than M4A1

M4A1: tighter spread, 20 bullets, silenced.


----------



## tristanbear

So is EU players starting to play for NA teams becoming the new trend? XP3, S1mple, LEGIJA, and Gob b. There might be more but I'm not really sure right now. S1mple is the only one on a major team right now though. As xp3 is on WFX and Legija and Gob b are both on NRG E-sports.

Actually I don't know if XP3 is French or french canadian. Can anyone confirm this for me?


----------



## obikenobi27

Does CS:GO support analog controls (e.g. moving slowly if an analog switch is pushed lightly)? I wonder if that new analog keyboard would be of any benefit for this game.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Does CS:GO support analog controls (e.g. moving slowly if an analog switch is pushed lightly)? I wonder if that new analog keyboard would be of any benefit for this game.


it supports. at least with controller. not sure if it will work with analog keyboard.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> So is EU players starting to play for NA teams becoming the new trend? XP3, S1mple, LEGIJA, and Gob b. There might be more but I'm not really sure right now. S1mple is the only one on a major team right now though. As xp3 is on WFX and Legija and Gob b are both on NRG E-sports.
> 
> Actually I don't know if XP3 is French or french canadian. Can anyone confirm this for me?


XP3 isn't EU.

XP3 has been playing in NA for pretty much all of his career going back to 1.6.


----------



## w35t

Man this is one HELL of a tournament.

Bets are rather difficult to make, though the golden rule is holding true for VP.


----------



## beatfried

Can one explain why tempostorm is raping like everyone?

Pure aim?
Are the other team just not prepared for them?


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> XP3 isn't EU.
> 
> XP3 has been playing in NA for pretty much all of his career going back to 1.6.


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Can one explain why tempostorm is raping like everyone?
> 
> Pure aim?
> Are the other team just not prepared for them?


They have by far some of the best teamwork. Watch their executes/trades. Their teamwork/communication is some of the best.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Anyone from the lower ranks (read:silver) play during GMT daytime (9am-5pm) or GMT evening (9pm-11pm) want to queue together, maybe form a team if there is enough of us?

I normally only play week days, around lectures and doing uni work so sometimes I might not be available even in those times. Would like to form a team as some games are great when you get helpful, nice players that are willing to work as a team, but then you have those games where every other second they are all trying to kick each other and try to solo plant the bomb, when it isn't appropriate, and that really ruins the game sometimes when players just don't play as a team.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Anyone from the lower ranks (read:silver) play during GMT daytime (9am-5pm) or GMT evening (9pm-11pm) want to queue together, maybe form a team if there is enough of us?
> 
> I normally only play week days, around lectures and doing uni work so sometimes I might not be available even in those times. Would like to form a team as some games are great when you get helpful, nice players that are willing to work as a team, but then you have those games where every other second they are all trying to kick each other and try to solo plant the bomb, when it isn't appropriate, and that really ruins the game sometimes when players just don't play as a team.


I play sometimes, am Gold 4 right now but have a couple of silver buddies, add me, username is the same


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Anyone from the lower ranks (read:silver) play during GMT daytime (9am-5pm) or GMT evening (9pm-11pm) want to queue together, maybe form a team if there is enough of us?
> 
> I normally only play week days, around lectures and doing uni work so sometimes I might not be available even in those times. Would like to form a team as some games are great when you get helpful, nice players that are willing to work as a team, but then you have those games where every other second they are all trying to kick each other and try to solo plant the bomb, when it isn't appropriate, and that really ruins the game sometimes when players just don't play as a team.


I'm a UK silver, play MM very rarely but am in my 30s so not a toxic kid








Send me an add on Steam (same username), may catch a game at some point!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm a UK silver, play MM very rarely but am in my 30s so not a toxic kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me an add on Steam (same username), may catch a game at some point!


Name is chemical and says he isn't toxic... Hmm.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Name is chemical and says he isn't toxic... Hmm.


Chemically toxic


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm a UK silver, play MM very rarely but am in my 30s so not a toxic kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me an add on Steam (same username), may catch a game at some point!


I added you, always good to play with someone over 15 years old







I'm 27 myself.


----------



## w35t

Really wanted Tempo to take that one. IMO, they lost Mirage when they lost the USP anti-eco. How you can spread out like that and allow yourself to get picked off individually when your opponent has such a broken economy.

That's one thing that bothered me in, really a lot of this tournament... Neither team in this instance seemed to ever want to pick up the pace and just do aggressive pushes occasionally. I know there's a lot on the line and that can be risky but there's always a risk. To win a major like this you need to be dynamic, and that includes your pace.

Na'Vi so damn boring to watch.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Really wanted Tempo to take that one. IMO, they lost Mirage when they lost the USP anti-eco. How you can spread out like that and allow yourself to get picked off individually when your opponent has such a broken economy.
> 
> That's one thing that bothered me in, really a lot of this tournament... Neither team in this instance seemed to ever want to pick up the pace and just do aggressive pushes occasionally. I know there's a lot on the line and that can be risky but there's always a risk. To win a major like this you need to be dynamic, and that includes your pace.
> 
> Na'Vi so damn boring to watch.


That's just NAVI, snail pace execution.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Added/PM'd you both, look forward to playing.

On another note is there anywhere where you can find CSGO pro matches, either live or even better post game?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Added/PM'd you both, look forward to playing.
> 
> On another note is there anywhere where you can find CSGO pro matches, either live or even better post game?


http://www.hltv.org/

Is basically the go to place to find what Pro Matches are going on, what events are coming up, etc etc.

This whole weekend is Intel Extreme Masters which is a 500K prize pot tournament.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Added/PM'd you both, look forward to playing.
> 
> On another note is there anywhere where you can find CSGO pro matches, either live or even better post game?


To watch them live, Twitch. All the recordings of the games should be available on the ESL YouTube channel soon(ish) after.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Thanks a lot, both of you, very helpful.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Looks like Na'Vi picked up Boostmeister


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Looks like Na'Vi picked up Boostmeister


Their boost-game makes olof proud


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Looks like Na'Vi picked up Boostmeister


These boosts are insane lol. NAVI definitely saved these boosts for last minute haha.

LG vs NAVI is probably the best rival at the moment. Absolutely stunning match.


----------



## Tagkaman

If you're not watching tune in to esl for the best matchup in the game right now. 2 maps still left.


----------



## lolllll117

Pretty cool and interesting glitch. i'm going to go test it out now


----------



## mrsmiles

i always have this small hope that astralis/ex-tsm will win a major or bigger tournaments but it always seems to end up in pure disappointment, it get harder and harder to continue being a fan of this team in spite of how good they are.
i find myself cheering for Luminosity these days more then Astralis because it always ends up being the same results for them.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i always have this small hope that astralis/ex-tsm will win a major or bigger tournaments but it always seems to end up in pure disappointment, it get harder and harder to continue being a fan of this team in spite of how good they are.
> i find myself cheering for Luminosity these days more then Astralis because it always ends up being the same results for them.


Astralis are the ultimate quarter final chokers. Nothing new here.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Astralis are the ultimate quarter final chokers. Nothing new here.


Is it that they choked or did fnatic just play incredibly well? I didn't get to watch very much of it but from what I have seen fnatic is just in superb form.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Is it that they choked or did fnatic just play incredibly well? I didn't get to watch very much of it but from what I have seen fnatic is just in superb form.


Fnatic is just another level above Astralis realistically speaking. However Astralis does literally choke every LAN tournament at the Quarter Finals. They've admitted it in a few interviews.

For anyone who missed it, this was one of the most insane clutches!


----------



## pez

Friend showed me that clip earlier. I doubt the guy he tk'ed was upset any longer







.


----------



## eBombzor

LG is just dominating fnatic on overpass. They are playing at an unreal level.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Too bad Twitch isn't loading at all for me


----------



## eBombzor

ROFL this feels like Dreamhack winter 14 with this fnatic comeback.

EDIT: Well I guess you can't count fnatic out even with a 13-3 lead...


----------



## Aventadoor

Easy W for Fnatic!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Easy W for Fnatic!


I don't think they'd consider it easy if they need OT in two of the matches.


----------



## Mahir

Hi, i own the game since beta but they kinda ruined it since the R8 revolver update


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahir*
> 
> Hi, i own the game since beta but they kinda ruined it since the R8 revolver update


How so? Pretty much every from the Revolver update got reverted...

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/2015/12/13394/


----------



## eBombzor

Fnatic has won every single lan they've been to with the new lineup.These guys always find a way. Just wished LG could win just one though


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Fnatic has won every single lan they've been to with the new lineup.These guys always find a way. Just wished LG could win just one though


6 LAN's in a row!









The 3-12 comebacks from Fnatic are OP. Absolutely stunning matches all event. Can't wait for the what the Major will bring considering its a 1Million dollar tournament.


----------



## PurpleChef

What OS/game settings u guys use?
i allways tend to switch settings. hard to find the perfect ones.
atm i use

1920 with blur reduction+vt tweak (2720z monitor)
80+ saturation
all low
4x MSAA
4x AF


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> What OS/game settings u guys use?
> i allways tend to switch settings. hard to find the perfect ones.
> atm i use
> 
> 1920 with blur reduction+vt tweak (2720z monitor)
> 80+ saturation
> all low
> 4x MSAA
> 4x AF


From top to bottom in the video options menu.

Code:



Code:


1920x1080
1.6 brightness
high 
high 
high 
very high 
enabled 
0x AA 
16x AF 
disabled 
disabled 
disabled

and in the Crimson CP I have 0.95 gamma and 120 saturation.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> What OS/game settings u guys use?
> i allways tend to switch settings. hard to find the perfect ones.
> atm i use
> 
> 1920 with blur reduction+vt tweak (2720z monitor)
> 80+ saturation
> all low
> 4x MSAA
> 4x AF


Global shadows - High
Model / Texture - High
Effect - High
Shader - High
Multicore - Enabled
MSAA - 4x
Texture Filtering - 4x AF
FXAA - Disabled
VSync - Disabled
Motion Blur - Disabled

cl_crosshairalpha "255";cl_crosshaircolor "5";cl_crosshaircolor_b "255";cl_crosshaircolor_r "255";cl_crosshaircolor_g "255";cl_crosshairdot "0";cl_crosshairgap "-1";cl_crosshairsize "2";cl_crosshairstyle "4";cl_crosshairusealpha "1";cl_crosshairthickness "1";cl_fixedcrosshairgap "-2";cl_crosshair_outlinethickness "1";cl_crosshair_drawoutline "1";
-novid -high -threads 4 -freq 75 -nod3d9ex

Why do you use all low? Because you can't run higher, or because you think it makes you better player?







Cause the "all low helps you see" shenanigans were debunked a while ago


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Easier to have a higher _stable_ frame rate

EDIT: All maxed for me, except MSAA. I had that off for a while, but set it to 4x after dmasteR had me run a test. I never changed it back.


----------



## emsj86

Hopefully someone has some in sight on this for me. Csgo doesn't allow my teammates to hear me when u speak in game. It is hit and miss one game everyone can hear me the next no one can. I ve tried my usb mic , 3.5mm jack mic, and my sound card mic all do the same thing. I verified the game and same thing. I made sure voice enables was at 1. I made sure my defaults were correct. If I go to mic setup in game I can hear myself just fine. If I exit the came close it and rejoin it works but doesn't last for more tha. A game or two which gets annoying. Anyone have this or know a fix to this problem.


----------



## omar231

are any of you good with seting up csgo servers i have 5 bare metal boxes from softlayer.com


----------



## HPE1000

Any east coast MGE/DMG/LE+ who want to play pls add me. I'm back to having my little breakdown hating csgo again due to only queuing with 1-2 other people at a time.


----------



## lolllll117

Some interesting data on Matchmaking:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Any east coast MGE/DMG/LE+ who want to play pls add me. I'm back to having my little breakdown hating csgo again due to only queuing with 1-2 other people at a time.


I was LE pre-patch and knocked back to GNM. I'm back up to MG2, and I believe about to rank up to MGE any game now. If you don't mind me being MG2, I'd be happy to play with ya. What times are you on?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Global shadows - High
> Model / Texture - High
> Effect - High
> Shader - High
> Multicore - Enabled
> MSAA - 4x
> Texture Filtering - 4x AF
> FXAA - Disabled
> VSync - Disabled
> Motion Blur - Disabled
> 
> cl_crosshairalpha "255";cl_crosshaircolor "5";cl_crosshaircolor_b "255";cl_crosshaircolor_r "255";cl_crosshaircolor_g "255";cl_crosshairdot "0";cl_crosshairgap "-1";cl_crosshairsize "2";cl_crosshairstyle "4";cl_crosshairusealpha "1";cl_crosshairthickness "1";cl_fixedcrosshairgap "-2";cl_crosshair_outlinethickness "1";cl_crosshair_drawoutline "1";
> -novid -high -threads 4 -freq 75 -nod3d9ex
> 
> Why do you use all low? Because you can't run higher, or because you think it makes you better player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause the "all low helps you see" shenanigans were debunked a while ago


Why do you force the game to use 4 threads and high priority? It should already be using the proper amount of threads, you forcing it to be 4 makes no sense, it will introduce more issues. Also, do you run the game in borderless or windowed mode? If you're not then nod3d9ex is not doing anything for you, it just allows the windows wm to handle the rendering. This has all been debunked a while ago.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was LE pre-patch and knocked back to GNM. I'm back up to MG2, and I believe about to rank up to MGE any game now. If you don't mind me being MG2, I'd be happy to play with ya. What times are you on?


Yeah that's perfectly fine, I was DMG and LE before the update









I'm kinda random when I play comp, usually in the afternoons though for sure. Like 6pm and on. I'm on spring break right now though so I am pretty free all this week. Steam name is same as here.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah that's perfectly fine, I was DMG and LE before the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda random when I play comp, usually in the afternoons though for sure. Like 6pm and on. I'm on spring break right now though so I am pretty free all this week. Steam name is same as here.


Awesome, I'll add you! I just started my new job on 3rd shift, but it's midnight to 10AM. I'll probably be on around 6 or 7...maybe 8 and will play until around 10 or 10:30.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Why do you force the game to use 4 threads and high priority? It should already be using the proper amount of threads, you forcing it to be 4 makes no sense, it will introduce more issues. Also, do you run the game in borderless or windowed mode? If you're not then nod3d9ex is not doing anything for you, it just allows the windows wm to handle the rendering. This has all been debunked a while ago.


Yes, it's running borderless since I often alt-tab.


----------



## dmasteR

Thoorins Top 10

http://www.goldper10.com/article/3201-thorins-csgo-top-10-world-rankings-7th-march-2016.html


----------



## HPE1000

I have finally done it... All of my factory new skins are .00x. I have overcome my OCD.


----------



## pez

Did HPE tell you guys about that ONE time I fragged above him?


----------



## tristanbear

Did HPE talk about that one game with my sick negev skills? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Did HPE tell you guys about that ONE time I fragged above him?


When did this happen?


pls dont tell anyone about those smoke kills
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Did HPE talk about that one game with my sick negev skills? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


On nuke? Haha that was great


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have finally done it... All of my factory new skins are .00x. I have overcome my OCD.


DAMN YOU! DAMN YOU! OH GOD!


----------



## pez

Oh the ones where you're going to get a nice VACation for them?


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/17295-envyus-sign-devil

EnVyUs sign DEVIL

That was unexpected....


----------



## semencmoz

We'll see what will happen in next 2 tournaments, but I'd bet that envy won't stay together after a major. From my perspective k1o in this team for a long period of time was something alike krimz in fnatic - everyone around him may walk through smoke, peek alone, make random noncence, and kio was solid rock that barely made unreasonable decision, although lately his aim was kinda lost (most likely because of the roles swaps after the Apex joining the team).

I think that he became a victim of a strange point that in very skilled team every player should bring at least 20 kills per game. sorry, french guys, whoever you bring in the team, it's impossible goal, there will always be someone, who will at the bottom of the table. unless you will make team ace every round.

french shuffle is coming... french shuffle is coming...


----------



## Shanenanigans

A little late to the settings partay, but I play with almost everything low, 720p, except shaders (high, cuz skins) and no AA/AF because my card can't handle it









I *can* play at high settings at 1080p, but the fps drops massively in smokes. To the 30s/40s range. I'm happy right now cuz it stays at 100+ in smokes.


----------



## pez

I always enjoyed watching k1o on EnVyUs. Bit of a bummer to see him go :/.


----------



## chemicalfan

I think kio is a great player, but has been of off the boil the last 6 months


----------



## Wovermars1996

I feel like this situation with kio is a lot like with Fnatic and Pronax being replaced with Dennis.
Shame to see kio out of EnVyUs but still hope to see him play.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Just saw this on reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/49j6r3/tk_war_between_olof_and_dennis/


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I feel like this situation with kio is a lot like with Fnatic and Pronax being replaced with Dennis.
> Shame to see kio out of EnVyUs but still hope to see him play.


Kio seemed to leave due to issues within the team though, Pronax left because he has issues with his wrist and didn't think he was up to playing at that level anymore.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Yeah i think Dennis was a small part of the reason why pronax left. He's still one hell of a team leader.
With EnVyUs and kio it definitely seems like there are issues within the team. Not just limited to kio tbh


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Kio seemed to leave due to issues within the team though, Pronax left because he has issues with his wrist and didn't think he was up to playing at that level anymore.


pronax's issues arent directly related to his wrist problems imo. I think if the game is painful to play for you, you will rather play at the level when it's worth to endure the pain. but he plays CS, both online and offline. and if I remember correctly, in Thorin's reflections JW said thet pronax had this Idea of "playing with friends" since dreamhack 2014, and he didn't leave the team until late 2015 mostly because for fnatic there wasn't much alternatives to fill his spot until dennis became avaliable.

but that's my vision on the information we have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> He's still one hell of a team leader.


flusha is IGL for fnatic right now.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> flusha is IGL for fnatic right now.


I was talking about when pronax was still in Fnatic, but Flusha is a pretty good leader and rifler.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I was talking about when pronax was still in Fnatic, but *Flusha is a pretty good leader* and rifler.


It's not hard to make good calls when you have wallhacks...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's not hard to make good calls when you have wallhacks...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


Nearly got triggered there...


----------



## dmasteR

Two of the four Groups for MLG have been announced:

http://www.hltv.org/news/17307-mlg-columbus-groups-a-b-out

By the looks of it, Splyce / Liquid won't make it out of groups lol.

EDIT: Looks like CLG got their groups too.



Last group will be NAVI, Virtus Pro, Cloud 9, G2.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Excited to see how EnVyUs do with the new line up


----------



## tristanbear

Going to my local LAN tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Going to my local LAN tomorrow, can't wait!


What LAN might that be?


----------



## softskiller

Cultural LAN of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> Cultural LAN of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan


I heard they have the greatest export of potassium.


----------



## tristanbear

The Joke

>

My head


----------



## softskiller

Well imagine if some of the visa denied Mongolz actually came from Kazakhstan, but according to sources, they all come from - Mongolia.


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Global shadows - High
> Model / Texture - High
> Effect - High
> Shader - High
> Multicore - Enabled
> MSAA - 4x
> Texture Filtering - 4x AF
> FXAA - Disabled
> VSync - Disabled
> Motion Blur - Disabled
> 
> cl_crosshairalpha "255";cl_crosshaircolor "5";cl_crosshaircolor_b "255";cl_crosshaircolor_r "255";cl_crosshaircolor_g "255";cl_crosshairdot "0";cl_crosshairgap "-1";cl_crosshairsize "2";cl_crosshairstyle "4";cl_crosshairusealpha "1";cl_crosshairthickness "1";cl_fixedcrosshairgap "-2";cl_crosshair_outlinethickness "1";cl_crosshair_drawoutline "1";
> -novid -high -threads 4 -freq 75 -nod3d9ex
> 
> Why do you use all low? Because you can't run higher, or because you think it makes you better player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause the "all low helps you see" shenanigans were debunked a while ago


Because more fps = less latency + i dont see any point in using high settings. more clutter/distractions

and how can you se "it were debunked a while ago" ???
how do you know what other ppl notice and get distracted by?

If someone could tell me one good point of putting any settings higher, but i see none. except for maybe shaders for the light on models, might help some.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> more clutter/distractions


This is not entirely true. High settings give better perception of depth, less texture overlapping, better game sense overall.
Also, high molly smoke is transparent, low molly smoke is not.







So unless being able to see distracts you, no reason to go low









And 700 fps vs 300 fps makes no difference in latency.


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> This is not entirely true. High settings give better perception of depth, less texture overlapping, better game sense overall.
> Also, high molly smoke is transparent, low molly smoke is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unless being able to see distracts you, no reason to go low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 700 fps vs 300 fps makes no difference in latency.


If it had made that big of a diffrence as your saying, pro's would use it aswell, but they don't.
thats one reason while many play at lower res, more fps and less bull****. im not competitive player tho, but if it was my goal or if i were, i would never ever use 1920. srsly who use 1920? has nothing to do with what ppl used before cs go. this game has been out for a long time.

uncapped = less latency

and btw, who debunked it, you?


----------



## ronnin426850

No, not me of course, google it, don't try to be aggressive and dismissive, it makes you look pathetic









Also, giving pros as example is also not very correct, most of them are on all forms of drugs, some use hacks, most of them don't even think about the stuff they do, they just do them "because".








That is why they play on low.


----------



## daav1d

I think it's harder to spot enemys with shaders on high. Everything gets to shiny.


----------



## ronnin426850

I just played my best match in my entire life. Wow.


----------



## softskiller

You won casual for the operation?

By the way: I prefer shadows on very low.
I hate all the destracting flickering shadows from cables and stuff that start to show up when set on low or higher.

A simple test: set shadows on something higher and spectate some matches with auto director.
Do you notice any kill where you saw a shadow that gave an advantage and would not be visible on very low?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> You won casual for the operation?
> 
> By the way: I prefer shadows on very low.
> I hate all the destracting flickering shadows from cables and stuff that start to show up when set on low or higher.
> 
> A simple test: set shadows on something higher and spectate some matches with auto director.
> Do you notice any kill where you saw a shadow that gave an advantage and would not be visible on very low?


Um, I initially had shadows on vlow too, *if I remember correctly* on CT side dust 2 double doors you can see t shadow that is not visible on vlow, but is visible on high.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Two of the four Groups for MLG have been announced:
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/17307-mlg-columbus-groups-a-b-out
> 
> By the looks of it, Splyce / Liquid won't make it out of groups lol.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like CLG got their groups too.
> 
> 
> 
> Last group will be NAVI, Virtus Pro, Cloud 9, G2.


ROFL please our beloved Splyce will EASILY 16-0 those swedish noobs.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Um, I initially had shadows on vlow too, *if I remember correctly* on CT side dust 2 double doors you can see t shadow that is not visible on vlow, but is visible on high.


Nope, 3kliksphilip debunked the shadows myth - you can always see all "useful" shadows (i.e. models) on all settings. AA on the other hand - that does provide a gameplay benefit.

Shadows - 



 (3:47 onwards)
AA -


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Nope, 3kliksphilip debunked the shadows myth - you can always see all "useful" shadows (i.e. models) on all settings. AA on the other hand - that does provide a gameplay benefit.
> 
> Shadows -
> 
> 
> 
> (3:47 onwards)
> AA -


Did you watch the Shadows part of the video? He didn't debunk anything. He didn't ever mention CT/T model shadows at all in the video.


----------



## ronnin426850

High

Low




*Wanna tell me again how graphics don't matter?







*


----------



## Wovermars1996

I just play the game maxed out at 4k


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I just play the game maxed out at 4k


I just have Shaders on High instead of Very High because it looks identical to me, and gives slight FPS boost maybe


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I just have Shaders on High instead of Very High because it looks identical to me, and gives slight FPS boost maybe


with my 780 maxed out with 2x msaa I got 140 fps average and I think 110 as the minimum.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> High
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wanna tell me again how graphics don't matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can already see the leg of the guy anyway.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can already see the leg of the guy anyway.


Are you joking?

Please tell me you're joking, otherwise I'm boarding the first shuttle to Mars


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can already see the leg of the guy anyway.


Pretty much this.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Are you joking?
> 
> Please tell me you're joking, otherwise I'm boarding the first shuttle to Mars


The pink line shows where the side of the box ends. Everything to the right of that is visible on either setting, including the guy's leg. So saying it's "before the terrorist peeks" is incorrect in this example.



But anyway, enjoy the trip to Mars. I hear the weather is lovely this time of year.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The pink line shows where the side of the box ends. Everything to the right of that is visible on either setting, including the guy's leg. So saying it's "before the terrorist peeks" is incorrect in this example.
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, enjoy the trip to Mars. I hear the weather is lovely this time of year.


Jesus Christ how did you learn to talk?..

Do you see the direction the terrorist is moving?

Was his leg visible 8 milliseconds ago?

Don't make me load the replay again and capture new screenshots just to show how stupid your argument is.

Or maybe you are saying that shadows just "pop" as soon as the actual terrorists shows up? That is not the case, and even if it was, 20 sq pixels of the shadow + model are much more noticeable than 5 sq pixels of the model only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Pretty much this.


Are you guys related, or is the world more doomed than I though?


----------



## ronnin426850

OK, for the sake of pointing out obvious stuff to special people, here is the same spot, few micromoments earlier:



T is not visible. Shadow is. Are you two still having problems understanding the situation?


----------



## Paradigm84

You must go on tilt ridiculously easy when you play with how quickly you rage.









And your recent comments are missing your usual passive-aggressive overuse of '







', are you not feeling well?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You must go on tilt ridiculously easy when you play with how quickly you rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your recent comments are missing your usual passive-aggressive overuse of '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ', are you not feeling well?


Oh, I see you are familiar with my work









I'm not passive-aggressive, dude







It's more like "friendly-aggressive". I am quick to rage when faced with ridiculous stuff like that, true, but I really look like







when I'm replying.

So yeah, I'm fine, don't worry about me, and don't take it personally when I call you out on anything that you might have said that is more ******ed than average


----------



## Paradigm84

Yep, I'll make sure to follow your advice so that in extremely specific scenarios I can see a tiny shadow from a person 8ms before I see their body. I have a reaction time of 2ms, so this will make a huge difference to me.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yep, I'll make sure to follow your advice so that in extremely specific scenarios I can see a tiny shadow from a person 8ms before I see their body. I have a reaction time of 2ms, so this will make a huge difference to me.


It makes difference to me, because on my low skill level (not sarcasm, I'm gold nova 3 right now), enemies tend to stay in places where I can see their shadow early enough and reconsider my route or action.

I bet on higher levels people are smart enough not to camp right at the door on t-side double doors, where you can see their shadow, or in lower mid next to ct spawn.

But on my level people are dumb about things like that, *or they all play on Low because "Pro's said so", and "it makes me see better"*, and don't even think about shadows, and end up dying


----------



## jach11

You probably should of just used the correct screenshot showing what you were talking about the first time.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Watching kio's stream right now and his settings in game are Shadows maxed everything else on low and 4x MSAA at 1080P.
Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I always thought people had shadows on a little with AF. Allowed for instances like this, as well as making the shadows a little more clear so they can distinguish from background props from player's shadows.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> You probably should of just used the correct screenshot showing what you were talking about the first time.


It's ok, I don't blame you, not everybody is born with https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spatial_intelligence_(psychology)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Watching kio's stream right now and his settings in game are Shadows maxed everything else on low and 4x MSAA at 1080P.
> Just thought I'd share that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I always thought people had shadows on a little with AF. Allowed for instances like this, as well as making the shadows a little more clear so they can distinguish from background props from player's shadows.


Little by little we'll get to the point, like with that thread where they told me I get low fps because my res is too low, and if I raise it, game will run smoother


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I always thought people had shadows on a little with AF. Allowed for instances like this, as well as making the shadows a little more clear so they can distinguish from background props from player's shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little we'll get to the point, like with that thread where they told me I get low fps because my res is too low, and if I raise it, game will run smoother
Click to expand...

Wait, what?


----------



## Paradigm84

Sub







8ms







reaction







time







boys.









Are







you







mirin







?


----------



## softskiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Watching kio's stream right now


So is kio doing the same what scream did for months before his kinguin/g2 time, getting air time on twitch to get new team invites?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I never said that, I said ppl my level camp or walk in places where I can spot their shadow early enough to react. Not 8 ms, but half to one second.
Most of them proly don't even know game has shadows. Maybe they take advice from this thread







Grave mistake


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> So is kio doing the same what scream did for months before his kinguin/g2 time, getting air time on twitch to get new team invites?


Kio said that he's already gotten offers. I think he's streaming because he can't play in EnVyUs or any other team until his contract is up


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> It's ok, I don't blame you, not everybody is born with https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spatial_intelligence_(psychology)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little by little we'll get to the point, like with that thread where they told me I get low fps because my res is too low, and if I raise it, game will run smoother


Uhm I didn't post Kio's settings because of the previous discussion in this thread. I just thought i'd share it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Uhm I didn't post Kio's settings because of the previous discussion in this thread. I just thought i'd share it.


Allright







I didn't mean to imply anything about your intentions or reasons.


----------



## jameyscott




----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Allright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply anything about your intentions or reasons.


All good


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> It's ok, I don't blame you, not everybody is born with https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spatial_intelligence_(psychology)


I don't know man, i just play this game a lot. I didn't think i needed to have a special type of intelligence to point and click. I just find it funny when you mention that you're only GN3, you know so much about the game but you're such a low rank, pretty ironic if you ask me.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I don't know man, i just play this game a lot. I didn't think i needed to have a special type of intelligence to point and click. I just find it funny when you mention that you're only GN3, you know so much about the game but you're such a low rank, pretty ironic if you ask me.


Nothing ironic about it. Knowledge doesn't translate into reactions or aiming skills.

Also I play with a lot of silver friends. Was MG1 before.


----------



## Aventadoor

^
Big mouth, small skill?
There's alot of people like you in this game









I'm supreme btw.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> ^
> Big mouth, small skill?
> There's alot of people like you in this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm supreme btw.


Did I say anything wrong?

I made a statement about shadows, then I proved it.

Y'all childish egomaniacs are just in denial


----------



## Aventadoor

Why do you let your friends be silver anyway?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Why do you let your friends be silver anyway?


Huh? What do you mean "let them"? They ARE silver.


----------



## dilster97

Almost got a Golden Coil or a Kill confirmed in a case.

They were side by side


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Huh? What do you mean "let them"? They ARE silver.


You must teach and boost them.
If their first rank is silver they must be lazy.
Not enough HSmod DM!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> You must teach and boost them.
> If their first rank is silver they must be lazy.
> Not enough HSmod DM!


They only play once in a while, only two of them actually even have a rank, Silver 1 and 3 respectfully. When they do play, they prefer casual or deathmatch. Actually today is the first time in a month that i'm playing competitive with some of them.


----------



## lolllll117

To add to this whole "Shadow" controversy, You can hear the guy walking towards CT spawn and that should be enough info to figure out where he's coming from.

Here's my video settings. i rarely change them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Almost got a Golden Coil or a Kill confirmed in a case.
> 
> They were side by side


Wow that's truely horrible luck.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Wow that's truely horrible luck.


Yeah my case luck is terrible. Mostly uses the blues and purples for trade up contracts though.

Some day the knife will appear...someday


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> To add to this whole "Shadow" controversy, You can hear the guy walking towards CT spawn and that should be enough info to figure out where he's coming from.
> 
> Here's my video settings. i rarely change them.
> 
> Wow that's truely horrible luck.


Pretty similar to mine. Do you see difference between shaders high and vhigh?
I tried fxaa, but it looks horrible on my res, 4x msaa is way better for me.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> To add to this whole "Shadow" controversy, You can hear the guy walking towards CT spawn and that should be enough info to figure out where he's coming from.
> 
> Here's my video settings. i rarely change them.
> 
> Wow that's truely horrible luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty similar to mine. Do you see difference between shaders high and vhigh?
> I tried fxaa, but it looks horrible on my res, 4x msaa is way better for me.
Click to expand...

Nothing noticeable or game changing.
And yeah fxaa is pretty bad. i like Anti-Aliasing, but i keep it on a relatively low setting just so i have have higher/more consistent framerates.


----------



## pez

I am actively half-assing on my 'smurf'' account to maintain GNM or GN3, but it's seriously hard for me to derank. I don't like actively throwing, but me using an SMG and 'spray and pray' method against riflers should never be a situation I can pull off multiple times in one map.

Anyhow, now I'm at MG1. I have better luck with solo-queueing on my smurf than on my main. It's nearly infuriating, though I just get a kick out of salty people







.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I am actively half-assing on my 'smurf'' account to maintain GNM or GN3, but it's seriously hard for me to derank. I don't like actively throwing, but me using an SMG and 'spray and pray' method against riflers should never be a situation I can pull off multiple times in one map.
> 
> Anyhow, now I'm at MG1. I have better luck with solo-queueing on my smurf than on my main. It's nearly infuriating, though I just get a kick out of salty people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've been playing a game on my smurf where i buy a bizon any round i have the money to do so(even if it means i can't afford armor) and just run and jump whole holding down the trigger. It's scary how much success i've had with that tactic. I even top frag in most games against nova's.

And yeah, it is quite difficult to lose ranks after awhile. I want to get to around nova 1 so i can play with my silver friends but at a certain point it even becomes hard to lose...


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> OK, for the sake of pointing out obvious stuff to special people, here is the same spot, few micromoments earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> T is not visible. Shadow is. Are you two still having problems understanding the situation?


I'm failing to see why it matters if he plays on low. Personally I play outside of shadows high everything on 1440p. I've tried low and i played the same. I think people worry too much on things that don't make there play any or much better. (For example: bc a pro does something doesn't mean it will make you better, playing with the top mice, keyboard, headset. It will not change your play for the better.) learn all the smokes and angles rather than researching mice and pro settings.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I've been playing a game on my smurf where i buy a bizon any round i have the money to do so(even if it means i can't afford armor) and just run and jump whole holding down the trigger. It's scary how much success i've had with that tactic. I even top frag in most games against nova's.
> 
> And yeah, it is quite difficult to lose ranks after awhile. I want to get to around nova 1 so i can play with my silver friends but at a certain point it even becomes hard to lose...


Exaaaactly lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm failing to see why it matters if he plays on low. Personally I play outside of shadows high everything on 1440p. I've tried low and i played the same. I think people worry too much on things that don't make there play any or much better. (For example: bc a pro does something doesn't mean it will make you better, playing with the top mice, keyboard, headset. It will not change your play for the better.) learn all the smokes and angles rather than researching mice and pro settings.


You don't need the 'top' mouse, but a crappy one won't be up to the task, either. However, it's $45 to get any 'top' range mouse right now. Keyboard *shouldn't* matter as much as long as it's just consistent., thought mech keyboard is pretty much the norm these days.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Can a guide on config/settings from 2 years ago still be good? This seems to be the easiest and simple one I've found.

http://www.pcgamer.com/how-to-configure-counterstrike-go-for-the-maximum-competitive-advantage/


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Can a guide on config/settings from 2 years ago still be good? This seems to be the easiest and simple one I've found.
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/how-to-configure-counterstrike-go-for-the-maximum-competitive-advantage/


I don't see why it wouldn't work. I can't see the page right now because web filters, but it's not like CS:GO has changed engines in the past few years.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Can a guide on config/settings from 2 years ago still be good? This seems to be the easiest and simple one I've found.
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/how-to-configure-counterstrike-go-for-the-maximum-competitive-advantage/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I don't see why it wouldn't work. I can't see the page right now because web filters, but it's not like CS:GO has changed engines in the past few years.


Some of these launch options are no longer supported, for example "-high" has no effect.

Also, the "Drop all your in game graphics settings to low", as recently shown, does not give "maximum advantage"







Yeah, it might happen once every 100 games that a shadow helps you, but I personally would like to have that opportunity.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Some of these launch options are no longer supported, for example "-high" has no effect.
> 
> Also, the "Drop all your in game graphics settings to low", as recently shown, does not give "maximum advantage"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it might happen once every 100 games that a shadow helps you, but I personally would like to have that opportunity.


-High does have a effect actually.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> -High does have a effect actually.


Have you tested it recently? Like in the past year? Cause I read in some official article of sorts that it is deprecated now.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks for the replies! I'll give some of those tips a try. I already like my setup but it's always nice to refine it.

I started playing competitive mode 3 week ago and started at gold nova 2 and now i'm gold nova master with about 30 total wins. Obviously the higher your rank, you get matched similarly, but I was surprised the maturity level is getting better. Hopefully I didn't jinx myself just now


----------



## Jonathan87

Interresting lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks for the replies! I'll give some of those tips a try. I already like my setup but it's always nice to refine it.
> 
> I started playing competitive mode 3 week ago and started at gold nova 2 and now i'm gold nova master with about 30 total wins. Obviously the higher your rank, you get matched similarly, but I was surprised the maturity level is getting better. Hopefully I didn't jinx myself just now


Only advice I can give is to keep at it and try not to take it too serious when it comes to MM. You'll find yourself getting 'tilted/salty/toxic/upset/etc' quickly if you do.

You'll have some games where there's going to be people throwing, immature and spouting off racial slurs, discriminatory terms, etc, but it generally gets world's better at MG2 and above. GNM and MG1 is a cesspool, still.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Have you tested it recently? Like in the past year? Cause I read in some official article of sorts that it is deprecated now.


I have tested it recently in fact, I do it every time a patch comes out.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I have tested it recently in fact, I do it every time a patch comes out.


Oh, nice, so I'll add it back to my launch options







thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Can anyone guide me on how the hell I'm supposed to do the Wildfire Gemini Mission: NUKE
It's absolutely impossible!?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Can anyone guide me on how the hell I'm supposed to do the Wildfire Gemini Mission: NUKE
> It's absolutely impossible!?


Ez mission.



But for reals, generally speaking:


Go through lobby, up the ladder, onto the roof.
Stay around the raised area, this is where you'll kill most of them.
Use the railings to see them at their spawn and take shots at them when they spawn.
As they start to move closer to you, throw frags over the edge to light them up.
Keep one guy watching the ladder in front of you, they like to headglitch and shoot you whilst on the ladder.

If a heavy gets to the ladder, or if you somehow get swarmed, retreat back to the ladder by lobby and go half way down onto the little platform. From here you can see them walk to the ladder and try to climb down, this gives you time to spray bullets into them.

Don't be afraid to use mollys to light up heavys, or flashes to make them stop shooting.

The most important thing is to make calls to your teammate though, otherwise you'll get destroyed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ez mission.
> 
> 
> 
> But for reals, generally speaking:
> 
> 
> Go through lobby, up the ladder, onto the roof.
> Stay around the raised area, this is where you'll kill most of them.
> Use the railings to see them at their spawn and take shots at them when they spawn.
> As they start to move closer to you, throw frags over the edge to light them up.
> Keep one guy watching the ladder in front of you, they like to headglitch and shoot you whilst on the ladder.
> 
> If a heavy gets to the ladder, or if you somehow get swarmed, retreat back to the ladder by lobby and go half way down onto the little platform. From here you can see them walk to the ladder and try to climb down, this gives you time to spray bullets into them.
> 
> Don't be afraid to use mollys to light up heavys, or flashes to make them stop shooting.
> 
> The most important thing is to make calls to your teammate though, otherwise you'll get destroyed.


Huge thanks - I'll try that!


----------



## lolllll117

http://www.counter-strike.net/pickem/columbus2016

New MLG stickers


----------



## Phreec

MLG FaZe stickers in CS, what a time to be alive!


----------



## semencmoz

not going to invest into stickers this time, although wanna look at mlg fantasy pick'em silver trophy, i think it might be the sickest looking medal avaliable.


----------



## lolllll117

the Counter-Pit league season 2 stream is probably the worst live event coverage i've ever seen.


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone watch that NRG vs nV game? These two NA no-namers and gobb gave NA a new top team. (admittedly there were three EU players). But still, how did nV lose to this unknown NA team with a stand-in -_-

Really happy for NRG and the guys but every since NBK started calling, things started to go downhill. Kio was definitely not the problem.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Anyone watch that NRG vs nV game? These two NA no-namers and gobb gave NA a new top team. (admittedly there were three EU players). But still, how did nV lose to this unknown NA team with a stand-in -_-
> 
> Really happy for NRG and the guys but every since NBK started calling, things started to go downhill. Kio was definitely not the problem.


I didn't watch the game but players from NaVi, Fnatic, G2 and so on were talking about this match all over twitter and it seems like it was a really big deal. I actually didn't know the NBK had taken the in game leader role until you mentioned it. He doesn't suit the role to me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Anyone watch that NRG vs nV game? These two NA no-namers and gobb gave NA a new top team. (admittedly there were three EU players). But still, how did nV lose to this unknown NA team with a stand-in -_-
> 
> Really happy for NRG and the guys but every since NBK started calling, things started to go downhill. Kio was definitely not the problem.


Both Just9n and Silent have been around... Wouldn't really calm them no names, they've been playing at the top level for the last 2 or so seasons in NA. Sure they're not known at the international level, but definitely not no names in the NA scene.

NRG has been doing very good against NA teams as well.


----------



## semencmoz

as I thaught, looks sick.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






now I have to make a plan how to get this and not gold. last time get to 1% was a bit too easy.


----------



## Imprezzion

Why do people derank themselves just to play against lower ranks.. Seriously...
And the matchmaker was drunk yesterday i guess..

I was in a 5 man premade yesterday. We had: Me: DMG, my 4 buddy's: LE, LE, LEM, SMFC.
Enemy team: SMFC, SMFC, SMFC, LEM, LEM.

Riiiiiight.. No wonder we lost 16-9..

Next match, we lost 16-1.

They all had LE / LEM ranks.. And between 2500 and 7000 hours... and screenshots and fragmovies on their profiles with FaceIT diamond league games and all..
Why the hell would they derank all the way to LE/LEM just to n00bstomp a few LE / DMG players..


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Why do people derank themselves just to play against lower ranks.. Seriously...
> And the matchmaker was drunk yesterday i guess..
> 
> I was in a 5 man premade yesterday. We had: Me: DMG, my 4 buddy's: LE, LE, LEM, SMFC.
> Enemy team: SMFC, SMFC, SMFC, LEM, LEM.
> 
> Riiiiiight.. No wonder we lost 16-9..
> 
> Next match, we lost 16-1.
> 
> They all had LE / LEM ranks.. And between 2500 and 7000 hours... and screenshots and fragmovies on their profiles with FaceIT diamond league games and all..
> Why the hell would they derank all the way to LE/LEM just to n00bstomp a few LE / DMG players..


Because their lives are empty and they extract the pride they need to keep them from ending it all from being able to decimate lower rank players.

It's sad really.


----------



## Lays

Losing sucks yes, but use opportunities when put against better players than yourself to learn from what they do and try to improve.

Playing against better players is a great way to learn, use it to your advantage!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Losing sucks yes, but use opportunities when put against better players than yourself to learn from what they do and try to improve.
> 
> Playing against better players is a great way to learn, use it to your advantage!


Generally, yes. Except smurfs usually don't play like they should. They buy negevs every round, or try to get as many knife kills as possible. What is a person supposed to learn from that?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> the Counter-Pit league season 2 stream is probably the worst live event coverage i've ever seen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Generally, yes. Except smurfs usually don't play like they should. They buy negevs every round, or try to get as many knife kills as possible. What is a person supposed to learn from that?


What you have to do is be an anti-smurf. Join in with a higher ranked player who hosts the lobby, and the other team should be his rank. The other team will not know their playing lower ranks until it's halfway to a 16-0.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Generally, yes. Except smurfs usually don't play like they should. They buy negevs every round, or try to get as many knife kills as possible. What is a person supposed to learn from that?


Every game has something to learn from. If they're buying Negev and knifing. You should have the advantage if your spray control is good. If not, then practice it against the smurfs that aren't playing serious


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Every game has something to learn from. If they're buying Negev and knifing. You should have the advantage if your spray control is good. If not, then practice it against the smurfs that aren't playing serious


This only works if people are unranked, otherwise MM averages out the rating and matches you with a semi-equal team.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Why do people derank themselves just to play against lower ranks.. Seriously...
> And the matchmaker was drunk yesterday i guess..
> 
> I was in a 5 man premade yesterday. We had: Me: DMG, my 4 buddy's: LE, LE, LEM, SMFC.
> Enemy team: SMFC, SMFC, SMFC, LEM, LEM.
> 
> Riiiiiight.. No wonder we lost 16-9..
> 
> Next match, we lost 16-1.
> 
> They all had LE / LEM ranks.. And between 2500 and 7000 hours... and screenshots and fragmovies on their profiles with FaceIT diamond league games and all..
> Why the hell would they derank all the way to LE/LEM just to n00bstomp a few LE / DMG players..


They might have just deranked after the rank distribution adjustment and not bothered to get back to GE. It's not uncommon for better players to be around LE, since a lot of them spend most of their time on ESEA, CEVO or FACEIT, clients which obviously don't contribute to the player's MM rank.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They might have just deranked after the rank distribution adjustment and not bothered to get back to GE. It's not uncommon for better players to be around LE, since a lot of them spend most of their time on ESEA, CEVO or FACEIT, clients which obviously don't contribute to the player's MM rank.


Well yeah, i know that and i did like playing FaceIT, on which i'm obvously still bronze lol but none of my friends play on it so we usually just play normal MM..

I too have almost 1k hours and was SMFC (never got to gobal tbh) before the derank but i got deranked from SMFC to DMG and with the 20+ games i played i still haven't ranked up back to LE even tho i only had like 2-3 really bad games and multiple games where i had pretty decent stats in terms of score / MVP's and such..

And ofcourse those 2 games yesterday gave my ELO a pretty big dent i guess so.. I'll be DMG for a while..









Btw, what res / aspect do you like to play? I used to play 1080p, then went to 720p because for some reason it played better, and the last like, 300 hours i played 4:3 stretched (1024x786) and i really like that a hell of a lot more for straight up headshot aim..

And that's also the point which i have to improve on. Headshot / one tap aim is not really on par with what it should be to rank up. My spray control is good enough to the point i pretty much never mess up a spray unless it's really long range but my one taps, especially in pistol rounds / AK entry fragging is frankly pretty terrible..

I can also AWP pretty decently on both T and CT and never feel like i'm under performing with an AWP but you can't exactly afford a AWP every single time you need to buy so my headshot aim needs work..

I also have problems on some maps / sites finding a good CT position to hold from and often get prefired / peaked because my position is either too obvious or just a bad attempt at holding an off angle


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, I've actually found the killer replay feature has value there - quite often I'm thinking "what?! Hax!!", but the replay shows my shoulder sticking out


----------



## emsj86

Mm is pointless. There really is no point. Every match is controlled by smurfs. Yes it helps make you better but it's to the point where it's lucky if you get a match of real similar ranked players. Seems worse than it ever was now with the the new ranking system. That and most smurfs our toxic. Lastly the number reason I hate smurfs is that to be a smurf (for the most part ) requires deranking and there is just way to many people deranking and doing it in a toxic way. I don't have a ton of time to play the game so when all three matches I have in a night our derankers or smurfs it sucks. I hate even when the derankers or on the other team because that's no fun either


----------



## ronnin426850

I have another problem with MM - I always seem to get matched with total noobs. They are my rank, but usually have less than half my score, play terribly compared to the enemy, and as a result I haven't won a match in a week or so.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I have another problem with MM - I always seem to get matched with total noobs. They are my rank, but usually have less than half my score, play terribly compared to the enemy, and as a result I haven't won a match in a week or so.


This is exactly what i have noticed since the derank...

I'm DMG so i expect to play with what was LEM / SMFC but i usually get matched up with people who spray like silvers and have the most terrible game awareness and reaction times..

Had plenty of games in which i was the only one with a positive score and MVP stars and my team can't even win a 1v4 after i killed the rest..


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm DMG so i expect to play with what was LEM / SMFC but i usually get matched up with people who spray like silvers and have the most terrible game awareness and reaction times....


Didn't realise we'd played together


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm DMG so i expect to play with what was LEM / SMFC but i usually get matched up with people who spray like silvers and have the most terrible game awareness and reaction times..


it kinda gives you idea who was LEM/SMFC before and why higher ranked players wanted rank shift.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I have another problem with MM - I always seem to get matched with total noobs. They are my rank, but usually have less than half my score, play terribly compared to the enemy, and as a result I haven't won a match in a week or so.


Ive been encountering this in nearly every same I solo que in. When I que with my friends who are GN4-MG2 I always hold my own and have solid games but soloing as a GN2 is nothing but derankers, smurfs, or just absolutely terrible team mates.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Both Just9n and Silent have been around... Wouldn't really calm them no names, they've been playing at the top level for the last 2 or so seasons in NA. Sure they're not known at the international level, but definitely not no names in the NA scene.
> 
> NRG has been doing very good against NA teams as well.


Ah I see. Haven't been following the NA scene too closely, my bad.


----------



## Imprezzion

To prove my point







I solo queued a game.. Result here:



(I know, 1024x768 stretched.. but i love it..)


----------



## thundRwasTaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> it kinda gives you idea who was LEM/SMFC before and why higher ranked players wanted rank shift.


Supreme players did NOT go down to badge. I personally moved down to LEM.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundRwasTaken*
> 
> Supreme players did NOT go down to badge. I personally moved down to LEM.


Actually its really dependent on how often you play MM. Even pros dropped below DMG after the rank shift because they nearly never play MM.


----------



## thundRwasTaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Actually its really dependent on how often you play MM. Even pros dropped below DMG after the rank shift because they nearly never play MM.


Was it witmer at like mg1 or something? [*]


----------



## Wovermars1996

Shademeister

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710973021360676864


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Actually its really dependent on how often you play MM. Even pros dropped below DMG after the rank shift because they nearly never play MM.


I dropped from SMFC to MGE because of a two month hiatus from MM. It all had to do with time and crap. It took some time, I mean playing with idiots doesn't help in MM, but now I'm SMFC/LEM constantly.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thundRwasTaken*
> 
> Supreme players did NOT go down to badge. I personally moved down to LEM.


it depends on how much they played MM and how high elo SMFC they were. I am playing with friends and pre-dec15 we were le-smfc lobby despite some of us playing really bad (CSGO has skill groups system, that levels up around same skill group the whole lobby, so if 2 players playing SMFC level and 3 others are playing ~mg1 level, after ~30ish matches everyone in lobby will have dmg-le), after ranks shift come of LEM-SMFC that were higher elo players dropped only to LE, others dropped to MGE.
And since MGE started to be a little bit harder, i have one friend that was once SMFC before rank shifts, he was deranked to DMG immediately and after that he slowely downranked to MG1, where he belonges. Me persanally never was SMFC, but after rank shift I havent dropped below DMG, floating between DMG and LE.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Why do people derank themselves just to play against lower ranks.. Seriously...
> And the matchmaker was drunk yesterday i guess..
> 
> I was in a 5 man premade yesterday. We had: Me: DMG, my 4 buddy's: LE, LE, LEM, SMFC.
> Enemy team: SMFC, SMFC, SMFC, LEM, LEM.
> 
> Riiiiiight.. No wonder we lost 16-9..
> 
> Next match, we lost 16-1.
> 
> They all had LE / LEM ranks.. And between 2500 and 7000 hours... and screenshots and fragmovies on their profiles with FaceIT diamond league games and all..
> Why the hell would they derank all the way to LE/LEM just to n00bstomp a few LE / DMG players..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Because their lives are empty and they extract the pride they need to keep them from ending it all from being able to decimate lower rank players.
> 
> It's sad really.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They might have just deranked after the rank distribution adjustment and not bothered to get back to GE. It's not uncommon for better players to be around LE, since a lot of them spend most of their time on ESEA, CEVO or FACEIT, clients which obviously don't contribute to the player's MM rank.


Yep, this is what I was going to say. I've given up trying to plateau the rank on my smurf account, so I actually give some effort. I'm actually still testing mouses to the point that I probably should do a review at this point.

But I do think MM was drunk yesterday.

I ended up as an MG1 (coming off a loss from the previous game) solo-queuing and played with 2 DMGs, MGE, and MG2 on my team vs 4 DMGs and 1 MGE........and I second fragged. Kicker is the MGE top-fragged on our team. Oh, and we won the match, too







.


----------



## chemicalfan

I've just read an article on the BBC News website which had a brief mention that Azubu signed a deal with ESL last week - anyone know anything about that? I hope it's not true, Azubu sucks









Edit: http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/267869/ESL_and_Azubu_announce_two_year_global_eSports_partnership.php

Ugh.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, all i know is that i went from low ELO SMFC (just ranked up) to DMG and have never got off DMG again with 2-3 matches a week on MM.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Because their lives are empty and they extract the pride they need to keep them from ending it all from being able to decimate lower rank players.
> 
> It's sad really.


To be fair they were supreme / lem. Pre rank shift they were probs all global and got cut down. If they're serious about the game they probe spend more time on other matchmaking services and felt like a 5 manning to get their ranks back or something.

Smurfing isn't really a huge problem in the first place, hacking on the other hand can have a more detrimental effect on the game.

Also on the graphics argument before, a good player will get frags with any graphical settings. The whole shadow debate won't net you more than a couple kills a game, if one even.


----------



## Doorcat

I really need help , I've had CSGO for a couple years now and had major problems with my game because it keeps crashing . I tried every single thing thats a fix on the internet , none of it works for me. I keep getting a Crash report in my csgo files (csgo_20160217_184026_1_x1831CEE4_accessviolation) Does anyone know how to fix this crash ?
I have a better than recommended system
>Procesor = Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
>Ram = 16GB
>Windows 10 Pro
>Graphics Card = GeForce GTX 560 Ti
>Drivers Version = 361.75
>Im using NVIDIA
If anyone could help I would highly appriciate it (Sorry for my English)


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> To be fair they were supreme / lem. Pre rank shift they were probs all global and got cut down. If they're serious about the game they probe spend more time on other matchmaking services and felt like a 5 manning to get their ranks back or something.
> 
> Smurfing isn't really a huge problem in the first place, hacking on the other hand can have a more detrimental effect on the game.
> 
> Also on the graphics argument before, a good player will get frags with any graphical settings. The whole shadow debate won't net you more than a couple kills a game, if one even.


A good driver will not crash and die if speeding. That doesn't make traffic signs obsolete


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> A good driver will not crash and die if speeding. That doesn't make traffic signs obsolete


What the hell is that even supposed to mean.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> What the hell is that even supposed to mean.


You don't get it, do you







I'm shocked.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> What the hell is that even supposed to mean.


Another poor attempt at an analogy. That's what it is. To what it means, we will never know.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Another poor attempt at an analogy. That's what it is. To what it means, we will never know.


It's pretty obvious. Every visual cue, like a shadow for example, that you get in game, is like a traffic sign, that helps you not crash. It gives you info. A professional rally pilot may not need traffic signs to pass a course safely, like a pro CS player does not need shadows in order to win a round.
But since you're all noobs... well







you get the point now, maybe.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> It's pretty obvious. Every visual cue, like a shadow for example, that you get in game, is like a traffic sign, that helps you not crash. It gives you info. A professional rally pilot may not need traffic signs to pass a course safely, like a pro CS player does not need shadows in order to win a round.
> But since *you're all noobs*... well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get the point now, maybe.


Aren't you like GN3?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Aren't you like GN3?


I didn't say you're all noobs compared to *ME*, I said it in general, just to remind the people with the "pro's do this" and "pro's do that" and "good players don't need this and that", that you are not, in fact, pro players, so maybe a little less self-esteem would go a long way.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I didn't say you're all noobs compared to *ME*, I said it in general, just to remind the people with the "pro's do this" and "pro's do that" and "good players don't need this and that", that you are not, in fact, pro players, so maybe a little less self-esteem would go a long way.


You don't have to play the game for a living to be a good player. And you can still make logical arguments as a non-pro, as long as you recognise the difference between something helping in theory vs practice.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You don't have to play the game for a living to be a good player. And you can still make logical arguments as a non-pro, as long as you recognise the difference between something helping in theory vs practice.


Ok, you are entitled to your opinion, all I know is that shadows have helped me and my buddies at least a few times in practice.


----------



## pez

Your shadows on Dust 2 for cat coming down to CT can be helpful in certain scenarios, and MAYBE that mid door one, but the position you have to be in for that mid door one is rather awkward, and not always a good one. Your game sense and realizing where you need to pre-aim and expect someone to come down is way more important. Focusing on shadows to make you better vs. aspects such as pre-aiming, holding angles, and just general game sense will do more for you down the line.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Ok, you are entitled to your opinion, all I know is that shadows have helped me and my buddies at least a few times in practice.


Shadows can help, it's just your previous example was a very poor example of it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Shadows can help, it's just your previous example was a very poor example of it.


Wow, you are devoted


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ez mission.
> 
> 
> 
> But for reals, generally speaking:
> 
> 
> Go through lobby, up the ladder, onto the roof.
> Stay around the raised area, this is where you'll kill most of them.
> Use the railings to see them at their spawn and take shots at them when they spawn.
> As they start to move closer to you, throw frags over the edge to light them up.
> Keep one guy watching the ladder in front of you, they like to headglitch and shoot you whilst on the ladder.
> 
> If a heavy gets to the ladder, or if you somehow get swarmed, retreat back to the ladder by lobby and go half way down onto the little platform. From here you can see them walk to the ladder and try to climb down, this gives you time to spray bullets into them.
> 
> Don't be afraid to use mollys to light up heavys, or flashes to make them stop shooting.
> 
> The most important thing is to make calls to your teammate though, otherwise you'll get destroyed.


Thanks for the help - really worked well...but now I'm completely stuck on: royal guardian csgo mission.
Like literally impossible. Harder than playing vs globals!!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thanks for the help - really worked well...but now I'm completely stuck on: royal guardian csgo mission.
> Like literally impossible. Harder than playing vs globals!!!


If it's the 50 kills without buying anything, have one person sit van and watch the doorway down the hill. The other guy runs up to top mid and peeks down mid to get an early sight on where they are going to come from.

If the guy peeking mid doesn't see anything for 3 - 5 seconds after the round starts, the bots are almost certainly pushing through the doorway.

Towards the later rounds, both players should have an SG accessible, but the player peeking down mid can use an AWP for the start of the round.

Also, don't neglect nades, they will make your life a lot easier.

*If the bots push mid - white dot in diagram*

For the first few rounds, the guy top mid should just run back to site when he sees them, and peek the slope towards top mid from the left side, whilst the other guy peeks top mid from the van.

Later on when there are heavies and the bots drop AKs and other good weapons, van guy uses an SG, top mid guy grabs an AWP and leaves an SG close to site.

Top mid guy peeks down mid, spots the rush, and *either* takes out two normal bots, or one normal bot and land a solid shot (head or chest) on the heavy. He then immediately falls back to the left side of the slope and AWPs any normal bots. As soon as he sees the heavy, he switches to the SG (*this is important)*, and falls back to the van to take headshots at the heavy with the other guy.

Whilst the top mid guy is peeking, the van guy is setting up with the SG to take out any straggler normal bots and to land headshots on the heavy as soon as he appears.

*If the bots push doors - black dot in diagram*

In general, the van guy is going to do the job of distracting, whilst the other guy sits in the triangle room and shoots the bots as they walk to the van.

If the bots make it to van, the guy in triangle room jumps out the window, and sandwiches the bots by pushing up slope.

If heavies push from doors (which I haven't seen them do yet), use mollys to carpet the slope, nades to light them up, then both players use SG's to land headshots.

A diagram to illustrate positions:



Green is the van player, purple is the peeker/ rotator player.

Black dot in centre = door push positions.

White dot in centre = mid push positions.

Arrows indicate the aforementioned rotates for purple.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If it's the 50 kills without buying anything, have one person sit van and watch the doorway down the hill. The other guy runs up to top mid and peeks down mid to get an early sight on where they are going to come from.
> 
> If the guy peeking mid doesn't see anything for 3 - 5 seconds after the round starts, the bots are almost certainly pushing through the doorway.
> 
> Towards the later rounds, both players should have an SG accessible, but the player peeking down mid can use an AWP for the start of the round.
> 
> Also, don't neglect nades, they will make your life a lot easier.
> 
> *If the bots push mid*
> 
> For the first few rounds, the guy top mid should just run back to site when he sees them, and peek the slope towards top mid from the left side, whilst the other guy peeks top mid from the van.
> 
> Later on when there are heavies and the bots drop AKs and other good weapons, van guy uses an SG, top mid guy grabs an AWP and leaves an SG close to site.
> 
> Top mid guy peeks down mid, spots the rush, and *either* takes out two normal bots, or one normal bot and land a solid shot (head or chest) on the heavy. He then immediately falls back to the left side of the slope and AWPs any normal bots. As soon as he sees the heavy, he switches to the SG (*this is important)*, and falls back to the van to take headshots at the heavy with the other guy.
> 
> Whilst the top mid guy is peeking, the van guy is setting up with the SG to take out any straggler normal bots and to land headshots on the heavy as soon as he appears.
> 
> *If the bots push doors*
> 
> In general, the van guy is going to do the job of distracting, whilst the other guy sits in the triangle room and shoots the bots as they walk to the van.
> 
> If the bots make it to van, the guy in triangle room jumps out the window, and sandwiches the bots by pushing up slope.
> 
> If heavies push from doors (which I haven't seen them do yet), use mollys to carpet the slope, nades to light them up, then both players use SG's to land headshots.


I was just about to edit my test to say we did it - probably after around 30 tries or so!
Ended up being - the bots get easier with new rounds. It was literally impossible without them being easier - as they pre-fired and pushed, naded and smoked site - it was ridiculous.

PS. Van didn't work as they would triple nade it...it was crazy.
We won it by me being camped in the side connector and looking top stairs, whilst my friend behind the van looking mid.

PS. here's some eye candy for you


----------



## tristanbear

Ya'll need to chill........ I can feel the passive aggressiveness.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> A good driver will not crash and die if speeding. That doesn't make traffic signs obsolete


I think it's more like. A bad driver will not crash in the middle of the day just because the traffic signs don't cast obvious shadows.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> My aim is on the head, my peripheral vision is everywhere.


What peripheral vision? You play on 4:3. AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> What peripheral vision? You play on 4:3. AHHHHHHHHH


Well, you are the one who implied that if I'm looking at the shadow, I can't be looking a the head, so... YEAHHHHHHHHH
And if you meant "aim", then that makes even less sense.

EDIT: To reiterate on my deleted comment:
Depends on how bad the driver is. What is the CS analogy here? What you said translates into "a bad player will not lose a round just because there are no shadows"? Of course not, a bad player will lose a round for a multitude of reasons. But as I already said - a shadow can save an otherwise doomed round. And it has, a few times. And since it doesn't do any harm, I see no reason it should ever be disabled, it can only either benefit the player, or have no effect.
And don't give me the FPS bull, there is 0 difference between 300 and 320 FPS.

PS: deleting an entire post over one word is superlazy.


----------



## MR-e

Hollllllyyyyy cow, can you girls get over it already? Yes - shadows can make a difference, however much difference, will depend on the player. Evidence has been given. Lets stop beating this dead horse.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hollllllyyyyy cow, can you girls get over it already? Yes - shadows can make a difference, however much difference, will depend on the player. Evidence has been given. Lets stop beating this dead horse.


Jesus, Thank you, I will shut up now


----------



## pez

Funny because I've said that same thing every time this argument comes up







.

Let's all git gud casuls. Except for dmasteR, because he's actually good.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Funny because I've said that same thing every time this argument comes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Let's all git gud casuls. Except for dmasteR, because he's actually good.


dmaster? okay player at best, only like 1 rank above me

/s


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> dmaster? okay player at best, only like 1 rank above me
> 
> /s


Duh. I played with him once. He was calling hacks on a guy that was negative!LOLOLOL


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Duh. I played with him once. He was calling hacks on a guy that was negative!LOLOLOL


typical dmaster


----------



## Swag

I prefer to stay in Silver and throw flashbangs at myself whilst shooting hoping to kill someone, but unfortunately, it always seems to kill teammates.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I accidentally got a 5k with a decoy once


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I accidentally got a 5k with a decoy once


Gonna have to call cow crap. Give us the demo!


----------



## MR-e

Very solid blacked out build you have here.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I accidentally got a 5k with a decoy once


I need video of this...


----------



## semencmoz

i might be wrong, but 3klicksphillip had video about nades collision and after nade hits one player, it becomes non-collidable, and you cant get more than 1 kill with nade direct hit.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> i might be wrong, but 3klicksphillip had video about nades collision and after nade hits one player, it becomes non-collidable, and you cant get more than 1 kill with nade direct hit.


I believe the 5k he was referring to would have been from the decoy detonating when it expires, not from a direct impact.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> i might be wrong, but 3klicksphillip had video about nades collision and after nade hits one player, it becomes non-collidable, and you cant get more than 1 kill with nade direct hit.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the 5k he was referring to would have been from the decoy detonating when it expires, not from a direct impact.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the 5k was all a hoax anyways since everyone seemed to be joking about things so I just wanted to fit in









But yes, I genuinely think that getting a 5k with a decoy is possible if all enemies are at 1HP and they are within the detonate radius of the decoy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Very solid blacked out build you have here.


Thanks, I think it goes nice with the red sata cables and LEDs which in turn give me a 5% performance increase per LED and cable because...you know...it's red.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Unfortunately the 5k was all a hoax anyways since everyone seemed to be joking about things so I just wanted to fit in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I genuinely think that getting a 5k with a decoy is possible if all enemies are at 1HP and they are within the detonate radius of the decoy.
> Thanks, I think it goes nice with the red sata cables and LEDs which in turn give me a 5% performance increase per LED and cable because...you know...it's red.







Just watch it with no context everyone.


----------



## chemicalfan

Had the game of my life yesterday, 32 kills, carried my team for the first time ever! Got my rank back too.......Silver 2. Where I started, like 2 years ago. Not fussed, my aim at the time was SEM, made it to Nova 3 before the reshuffle (not that I felt I truly deserved it, but still). Maybe I'll make it back to SEM one day, but I don't really care that much (don't practice anywhere near enough nowadays, and that's not likely to change too much in the future). Might post the demo up here somehow, at some point. There's a few truly shocking moments, but I'm quite proud of a couple


----------



## TheJack

Nice match! I quit for a few months and finally got my rank high enough to join competitive matches, Sucks seeing the silver ranking when i was MG2 before quitting.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJack*
> 
> Nice match! I quit for a few months and finally got my rank high enough to join competitive matches, Sucks seeing the silver ranking when i was MG2 before quitting.


Same thing here. Ended up playing well with my friends in a game of all Silver Elites, ended up getting that rank from MG2


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJack*
> 
> Nice match! I quit for a few months and finally got my rank high enough to join competitive matches, Sucks seeing the silver ranking when i was MG2 before quitting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Same thing here. Ended up playing well with my friends in a game of all Silver Elites, ended up getting that rank from MG2


All of a sudden I don't feel so bad for my GN3 from MG2


----------



## Aventadoor

#friendsdontletfriendsbesilver

How do you get such low ranks? Lose on purpose for 10+ matches?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> #friendsdontletfriendsbesilver
> 
> How do you get such low ranks? Lose on purpose for 10+ matches?


Not everyone is good at the game, in fact I am awful, and I don't have the time to practice all the time so I doubt I will improve.

It also doesn't help that I am normally matched to play with people who just don't play the game as a team game.


----------



## Aventadoor

This 2 vids helped me the most, I think.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I have like 45 wins so far, only 70ish matches? I don't play CS:GO that much, so no wonder why I'm still so low. Also, let's not forget that the new distribution made everyone drop so far I only played the one game, and did fairly well. A lot better than I was before, so I'd probably end up rising a few more ranks easily.


----------



## pez

I accidentally ranked my smurf account to match my main. Why Volvo. Seriously, if I get my smurf to MGE before my main, I'm going to just never put effort into a game again.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I accidentally ranked my smurf account to match my main. Why Volvo. Seriously, if I get my smurf to MGE before my main, I'm going to just never put effort into a game again.


Then why not play on your main instead of your smurf? I've been noticing this trend lately where guys in this thread are complaining about the rank system, and their smurfs getting higher ranks than their main accounts. Wouldn't your smurf be your main if you're going to play more with it at a given point of time?

My main is SMFC and my smurf doesn't have a rank anymore simply because I don't care enough to play on it. And my last rank on that was like LEM, ages ago. It's not too much of a downgrade, except for gameplay, where it's just easier to run and gun as opposed to my main.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Then why not play on your main instead of your smurf? I've been noticing this trend lately where guys in this thread are complaining about the rank system, and their smurfs getting higher ranks than their main accounts. Wouldn't your smurf be your main if you're going to play more with it at a given point of time?
> 
> My main is SMFC and my smurf doesn't have a rank anymore simply because I don't care enough to play on it. And my last rank on that was like LEM, ages ago. It's not too much of a downgrade, except for gameplay, where it's just easier to run and gun as opposed to my main.


I use my smurf to test out new hardware (including but not limited to mice, keyboards, GPUs, etc), OC testing, network stability tests, etc. I've been narrowing down which mouse is right for me as well as troubleshooting some minor issues with my PC. All of which I don't want to effect my main account negatively should they cause me to have to abandon a match. My GPU going out twice within 30 days was actually what triggered me to do a smurf account. I also use it to practice maps that I'm less comfortable with or to perfect my smokes on maps, try out guns I normally don't use. I can practice in an aim map all day, but it does nothing if you can't transfer that over to actual play.

All in all it was complaining to complain, but nothing serious to where I'd be super upset about it. Banter, have you.


----------



## Bdonedge

Looking for people to do MM with sometimes - my friends and I queue and we always get the biggest ******* on our teams. They are either yelling in our ear watching every move that we do and criticizing it (Even though they died first because they are terrible) or people that don't have mics.

I used to be eagle but went down to Silver elite because I took a long break and then they did the whole reset of ranks, I ranked up a few times and I literally have lost the last 12 games because I swear to god people are just playing with sound off or something.


----------



## chemicalfan

So......no pyth at the major. Threat is in as a replacement. Not sure how that will go, I'd imagine that Threat is rusty as hell, but it's not like pyth was setting the world on fire anyway. My main worry is that they haven't practised in that setup, and it's not an easy group.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Looking for people to do MM with sometimes - my friends and I queue and we always get the biggest ******* on our teams. They are either yelling in our ear watching every move that we do and criticizing it (Even though they died first because they are terrible) or people that don't have mics.
> 
> I used to be eagle but went down to Silver elite because I took a long break and then they did the whole reset of ranks, I ranked up a few times and I literally have lost the last 12 games because I swear to god people are just playing with sound off or something.


Yeah, that's pretty much the gist of MM these days. I had a dude mute me because I called out for him to make the trade kill on a guy. And then I was genuinely baffled why he wouldn't go for the trade. He proceeded to bait the rest of our team the entire game and top-frag. People suck.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I was supreme on two accounts - after el derank I dropped to LEM on both.
I went inactive for a month on my smurf - and then came back to it and it got deranked to DMG lol - even my friend who had 5 global accounts now has LE/LEM accounts - it's crazy!

Now I'm LEM and LE - I still can't quite comprehend how many crap players there are and the amount of damn hackers!!!


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> even my friend who had 5 global accounts now has LE/LEM accounts - it's crazy!


you can complain if you have 1 account that you constantly get queued with idiots. you may complain if you have 2 accounts that you get queued with idiots. you cant complain on soloq if you have same rank on 5 different accounts - sample size is big enough to say that it is your actual level.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> you can complain if you have 1 account that you constantly get queued with idiots. you may complain if you have 2 accounts that you get queued with idiots. you cant complain on soloq if you have same rank on 5 different accounts - sample size is big enough to say that it is your actual level.


What?

My friend was in the top 5 ESL teams in the EU.
I generally lose games when I play with people who have no sense of teamplay and play for kills only - NA strategy-type play


----------



## Socom

Finally switched over to GO after playing source for awhile. Been pretty rusty but I managed to squeeze into Nova 3 first time being ranked. Can't complain too much about that I guess. Is Nova 3 considered the "average" ?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My friend was in the top 5 ESL teams in the EU.


lots of pros dont have global/supreme. soloq MM - is about score in the end and round difference, it doesn't take to account any of teamwork or gamesence. globals I know are extremely uncommunicative and have very good aim.

as an example of PRO, who didn't have global rank, but played high level CS - LG Fallen. back in early 2015, (in katowice, if i'm not mistaken, but could be MLG austin) once when camera walked behind his back, you could see that he was either DMG or LE, and noone from keyd/kabum was higher than LEM.

OR it possible that i am talking about another team in DHW14, i am not sure, but i remember veto-ban process, that involved chickens and every player in team was relatively low ranked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socom*
> 
> Finally switched over to GO after playing source for awhile. Been pretty rusty but I managed to squeeze into Nova 3 first time being ranked. Can't complain too much about that I guess. Is Nova 3 considered the "average" ?


in terms of overall population of CSGO it is.


----------



## semencmoz

del


----------



## emsj86

So for you skin guys what would a fake black pearl be worth. Play side looks exactly like a pearl or does it not matter ?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socom*
> 
> Finally switched over to GO after playing source for awhile. Been pretty rusty but I managed to squeeze into Nova 3 first time being ranked. Can't complain too much about that I guess. Is Nova 3 considered the "average" ?


Yes. It used to be MG1, but has dropped since.


----------



## Bdonedge

I don't see how ranking up has anything to do with an invisible ELO score because if it did, you wouldn't only rank up or down if you win or lose a game. What if you're the best of your team and you lose? Should you not be able to rank up then?


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> I don't see how ranking up has anything to do with an invisible ELO score because if it did, you wouldn't only rank up or down if you win or lose a game. *What if you're the best of your team and you lose? Should you not be able to rank up then?*


Nein!

I read some where that stats doesnt matter too much. Whats importent is how fast you win.
So if you get 16-0 you rank up quicker.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What?
> 
> My friend was in the *top 5 ESL teams in the EU*.
> I generally lose games when I play with people who have no sense of teamplay and play for kills only - NA strategy-type play


In what division? Saying Top 5 in ESL teams in EU isn't saying much unless he's playing for at the bare minimum Premier level. Teams like E-Frag, ENCE, HellRaisers, PENTA, and Alternate are playing in the Top 5 Premier.


----------



## tristanbear

Anybody else get their wildfire coin gold yet?


----------



## eBombzor

First NA major tomorrow, so excited









Anybody want to share predictions? I think NiP will still get out of groups like they've always had, Splyce will 16-0 Fnatic, and Liquid will upset Faze.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> First NA major tomorrow, so excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to share predictions? I think NiP will still get out of groups like they've always had, *Splyce will 16-0 Fnatic*, and Liquid will upset Faze.


Now I know you're joking.


----------



## Wovermars1996

My Picks are:
NIP
Luminosity
FaZe
Fnatic
I'm not sure about EnVyUs vs CLG because They haven't looked that good since the lineup change with EnVyUs.
Astralis
NaVi looking really good if GuardiaN goes crazy again like his last couple of matches.
Edit:
Didn't actually notice that NaVi jumped above Astralis in the team rankings


----------



## chemicalfan

Hoping that NiP use Threat as their best ever IGL, and show us a side we haven't seen for a couple of years. I'm worried his fragging won't be up to scratch (as he's had no time to prep, hopefully he's been doing 48hrs of DM!), but I'm hoping he'll be like a Gob B/Ex6tence/Sgares type player (i.e. Great tactician, making up for the terrible K/D)


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> 
> My Picks are:
> NIP
> Luminosity
> FaZe
> Fnatic
> I'm not sure about EnVyUs vs CLG because They haven't looked that good since the lineup change with EnVyUs.
> Astralis
> NaVi looking really good if GuardiaN goes crazy again like his last couple of matches.
> Edit:
> Didn't actually notice that NaVi jumped above Astralis in the team rankings


I made almost the same picks. I was hesitant about EnVyUs vs CLG as well. CLG has been doing pretty well but I decided to pick EnVy for the win. Also, NaVi has been doing great but I fanboy picked C9 for the win on that match.

Hopped on csgo lounge yesterday to view odds and theres no way I'm betting on any of the MLG games lol.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> I made almost the same picks. I was hesitant about EnVyUs vs CLG as well. CLG has been doing pretty well but I decided to pick EnVy for the win. Also, NaVi has been doing great but I fanboy picked C9 for the win on that match.
> 
> Hopped on csgo lounge yesterday to view odds and theres no way I'm betting on any of the MLG games lol.


I would give the slight edge to EnVyUs but I'm not entirely sure considering they've only won 5 games out of the 12 since bringing in Devil and making NBK in game leader. I do think CLG has the ability to win EnVyUs in their current form.
I only tipped NaVi because of GuardiaNs recent performances but that totally depends on if he can perform again otherwise I would say that it's fairly even.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I would give the slight edge to EnVyUs but I'm not entirely sure considering they've only won 5 games out of the 12 since bringing in Devil and making NBK in game leader. I do think CLG has the ability to win EnVyUs in their current form.
> I only tipped NaVi because of GuardiaNs recent performances but that totally depends on if he can perform again otherwise I would say that it's fairly even.


Yeah definitely tough picks for those two games. Plus as everyone knows BO1 is never certain. Regardless of who wins theyll be some good matches to watch









Also, really hoping I get a souvenir drop


----------



## Wovermars1996

So NIP vs Flip was way closer than I thought it would be.
Luminosity vs Mousesports much closer than I thought.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

These guys are like, 80 miles from me


----------



## HPE1000

easiest prediction of my life


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> easiest prediction of my life


I'm surprised Splyce got to 5 round wins tbh


----------



## Wovermars1996

Happy is going to be the in game leader for EnVyUs again


----------



## eBombzor

Is that confirmed?

Also, that sick upset by Fnatic. Who knew such a team could upset so dominantly against the gods, Splyce. What a tournament.

But seriously, Davey is sick af.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Is that confirmed?
> 
> Also, that sick upset by Fnatic. Who knew such a team could upset so dominantly against the gods, Splyce. What a tournament.
> 
> But seriously, Davey is sick af.


@HLTVorg: We confirmed that @nV_HappyV will return to in-game leading for @TeamEnVyUs here at the #MLGCSMajor https://t.co/Tqj1SAtqsN
Also Davey totally has amazing talent. Almost an ace on second pistol round was incredible. Amazing potential.


----------



## eBombzor

Niiice. Hopefully we'll see a resurgence of nV's previous form

EDIT: Looked the same. Disappointment


----------



## semencmoz

that round when JDM randomly pushed through the smoke, killed 3 players and literally noone on envyus said anything about that. he just picked up 3 kill from NV backs - it is shining sign, alongside with Happy taking off his jersey, that another French Shuffle is around the corner. even amateurs talking more each other.

it's very interesting to see another RL article with insides from the team to understand what actually happened to envy, because everything that happens with them, from outsider's POV seems to make them only worse. they switched IGLs -> gone worse, they bring in maniac -> gone worse, they switch players -> gone worse, they switch IGL back -> gone worse.

btw, #believeingambit


----------



## dmasteR

Not sure why people are surprised with CLG winning. EnvyUs has been so weak lately in every single match for quite a long time.

NAVI vs C9 is going to be interesting.


----------



## softskiller

When I watch such big tournaments I wonder if the players have a say how to set up the BIOS. Stuff like C-States, turbo, speedstep, USB3.0 activation and other lag fests.


----------



## Wovermars1996

My picks for the next matches are:
Mousesports
FaZe (I'd really like to see Splyce win though. We can joke about them but going against Fnatic is a really tough job and they did really good. They have amazing potential)
EnVyUs (Even though they lost to CLG)
Cloud9 (G2 got thrashed by Virtus Pro)
Luminosity (This will be a very close match and I don't feel entirely confident backing Luminosity)
Fnatic (But Liquid will definitely be a good opponent for them)
Astralis (CLG will make it a close game probably)
This is the toughest match for me to pick:
NaVi vs Virtus Pro
I would back NaVi but after seeing how Virtus Pro dominated G2 it's really hard. I'm not sure if G2 just played badly or Virtus Pro was playing amazing.
I'm going with NaVi


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> When I watch such big tournaments I wonder if the players have a say how to set up the BIOS. Stuff like C-States, turbo, speedstep, USB3.0 activation and other lag fests.


Probably not. I doubt the people setting up the computers touch the BIOS much either.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softskiller*
> 
> When I watch such big tournaments I wonder if the players have a say how to set up the BIOS. Stuff like C-States, turbo, speedstep, USB3.0 activation and other lag fests.


"Lagfests" aka things that are negligible differences. Players don't even have access to even the file directory/Hard drive. Not to mention the fact that players don't change these things even on their personal computer.


----------



## Tagkaman

It was great to see the plow coming out from vp again. It's always sad when a team underperforms itself (I'm looking at you envyus) .

Speaking of which I don't even know what the French scene can do with itself. When kennys doesn't even have faith in the roster that gave him a major any more...its just hard to see players like that reaching a high level again. At this point it seems like a problem in the existing roster which means one by one changes aren't going to affect the underlying issues.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> My picks for the next matches are:
> Mousesports
> FaZe (I'd really like to see Splyce win though. We can joke about them but going against Fnatic is a really tough job and they did really good. They have amazing potential)
> EnVyUs (Even though they lost to CLG)
> Cloud9 (G2 got thrashed by Virtus Pro)
> Luminosity (This will be a very close match and I don't feel entirely confident backing Luminosity)
> Fnatic (But Liquid will definitely be a good opponent for them)
> Astralis (CLG will make it a close game probably)
> This is the toughest match for me to pick:
> NaVi vs Virtus Pro
> I would back NaVi but after seeing how Virtus Pro dominated G2 it's really hard. I'm not sure if G2 just played badly or Virtus Pro was playing amazing.
> I'm going with NaVi


Nice predictions. I pick:

F3 - won against mouz the last two times they've went against each other

Splyce - Faze looks so weak and Splyce put a *decent* showing against Fnatic for their first major tournament

Gambit - Gambit put a nice showing against Astralis so they look like they'll easily upset nV who look totally lost atm

G2 - eh not so sure could be close

Luminosity - LG always comes prepared for big tournaments like this and NiP has Threat as a stand-in

Fnatic - though I have a feeling Liquid could upset if Cache is picked

Astralis easily. Astralis has never lost a series against NA (not including LG, they are SA). They are the true NA killers

VP if Plow, Na'Vi if just a normal day. I agree, it'll be close.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/17432-alibaba-unveils-15-million-event
Quote:


> Alibaba unveils $1.5 million event


----------



## KaffieneKing

OMG this overtime is mental


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> OMG this overtime is mental


The amount of sloppy is mental from both teams.


----------



## semencmoz

today was crazy day and right now i wanna believe that simple gonna step up and drop 40k to destroy fnatic.


----------



## emsj86

USA we believe


----------



## lolllll117

I come back from class to see Liquid tied 11-11 with Fnatic... what's going on?

Edit: Elige getting a pretty sick ace!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

OVERTIME


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> OVERTIME


And again.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

We have a winner....


----------



## lolllll117

Wow, what a game...

That was some insane play from Liquid.


----------



## Wovermars1996

All the teams are playing so inconsistently its hard to make good picks








Also it's not unusual for Fnatic to lose a group stage game. They often do and then they win the entire tournament.


----------



## Wovermars1996

NAVI!


----------



## Wovermars1996

No EnVyUs. I think they need to avoid any Majors to work out any issues within the group and find Devil and appropriate role because he was brought in so last minute.


----------



## wes1099

I am so freakin mad right now. My friends and I were playing in a FaceIt tournament a while ago, and we totally flattened the other team in our first match. We were literally playing against kids, two of which were TEN YEARS OLD. We won 16-3, and those 3 rounds were lost because we were totally throwing (one round we did AWP noscopes only and the next we all ended up killing each other with deagles). After the game, we get into the FaceIt lobby for the second match, and it says cancelled by admin. The little kiddies called cheats, the brain dead admins believed them when they had no evidence, and we got DQ'd because we forgot to record one match.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am so freakin mad right now. My friends and I were playing in a FaceIt tournament a while ago, and we totally flattened the other team in our first match. We were literally playing against kids, two of which were TEN YEARS OLD. We won 16-3, and those 3 rounds were lost because we were totally throwing (one round we did AWP noscopes only and the next we all ended up killing each other with deagles). After the game, we get into the FaceIt lobby for the second match, and it says cancelled by admin. The little kiddies called cheats, the brain dead admins believed them when they had no evidence, and we got DQ'd because we forgot to record one match.


Sorry about that man. Too many butthurt kids playing this game.
I had a 9 year old on my team a few weeks back begging everyone for skins because he said and I quote "more skins means I'll get Global faster"


----------



## eBombzor

Man I'm not gonna lie. I'm a super diehard Fnatic fanboy so when they lost against Liquid, I died a little inside. But I'm so glad Liquid made it out of groups otherwise. Hopefully CLG > Gambit tomorrow as well 

Historically (correct me if I'm wrong), whenever Fnatic gets upset in groups in a major (Cluj, DHW14), they usually lose in the quarters, so I don't see them as potential winners any more. Maybe Na'Vi's first CS:GO title? LG? Who knows.

I really hope Liquid can make it farther into the tournament though, haven't been so hyped for an NA team in a long time.

Man this tournament is definitely delivering. So many good games.

Also, predictions for tomorrow are:

Mouz (disappointing performance from NiP against LG)

Fnatic (Faze is good but not as good as Fnatic)

CLG (pls pls pls)

G2 (the last game seemed like an anomaly with VP getting rekt by Na'Vi today)


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Man I'm not gonna lie. I'm a super diehard Fnatic fanboy so when they lost against Liquid, I died a little inside. But I'm so glad Liquid made it out of groups otherwise. Hopefully CLG > Gambit tomorrow as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historically (correct me if I'm wrong), whenever Fnatic gets upset in groups in a major (Cluj, DHW14), they usually lose in the quarters, so I don't see them as potential winners any more. Maybe Na'Vi's first CS:GO title? LG? Who knows.
> 
> I really hope Liquid can make it farther into the tournament though, haven't been so hyped for an NA team in a long time.
> 
> Man this tournament is definitely delivering. So many good games.
> 
> Also, predictions for tomorrow are:
> 
> Mouz (disappointing performance from NiP against LG)
> Fnatic (Faze is good but not as good as Fnatic)
> CLG (pls pls pls)
> G2 (the last game seemed like an anomaly with VP getting rekt by Na'Vi today)


I have the same predictions. I'm also a Fnatic fan. they are my favorite team but I wouldn't worry too much. I do have the feeling of NaVi vs Fnatic for the grand finals. One thing that is troubling is that Olofmeister said he is having wrist problems so that may be a problem.


----------



## tristanbear

I picked Gambit because I hate CLG with a passion.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I picked Gambit because I hate CLG with a passion.


I watched them against EnVyUs and when I saw them wearing the american bandanas, I faced palmed.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I watched them against EnVyUs and when I saw them wearing the american bandanas, I faced palmed.


LOL!

Also who wouldn't want that hottie Dosia to win?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Just got these two. Both factory new.
I really wanted a new AWP skin since I only had a Worm God

I really wanted a Cyrex Scar 20 since I actually use the Scar alot. (Don't judge me)

Aiming unbox a AWP Hyper Beast soon. Hopefully.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Just got these two. Both factory new.
> I really wanted a new AWP skin since I only had a Worm God
> 
> I really wanted a Cyrex Scar 20 since I actually use the Scar alot. (Don't judge me)
> 
> Aiming unbox a AWP Hyper Beast soon. Hopefully.


Anyone who would judge you for liking an autosniper has no understanding of the game







I myself prefer it in comeback scenarios, on either side, either to quell momentum, or enhance it. Probably not worth for all game long default weapon, but 100% useful in certain rounds. Especially since I pride myself on saving $$







Every game I'm something like the rich uncle that comes out of nowhere and drops for the entire team









That Cyrex is gorgeous too.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Anyone who would judge you for liking an autosniper has no understanding of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself prefer it in comeback scenarios, on either side, either to quell momentum, or enhance it. Probably not worth for all game long default weapon, but 100% useful in certain rounds. Especially since I pride myself on saving $$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every game I'm something like the rich uncle that comes out of nowhere and drops for the entire team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Cyrex is gorgeous too.


I agree entirely.
I mostly use it when my team is more than 5 rounds up and have the money to buy or when I don't want to use the AWP or Scout since my spray control sucks with rifles. Most of the time towards the end of a half or the game. Great for spamming mid on Dust2








And I really like the Cyrex since it's kind of like a Asiimov but Red, White and Black.


----------



## CASEMODS

Anyone who is really good want to help me with hostile takeover co-op? I'm silver elite right now but was MGE...need like global or something to help me..it's hard


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CASEMODS*
> 
> Anyone who is really good want to help me with hostile takeover co-op? I'm silver elite right now but was MGE...need like global or something to help me..it's hard


I'm GN3 (ex MG2) and me and my silver elite buddy passed it no problem







Focus, think, and you will be fine, it's not that hard of a mission


----------



## CASEMODS

heavy insta headshots you with swag 7 from across the map on wave 6 though


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CASEMODS*
> 
> heavy insta headshots you with swag 7 from across the map on wave 6 though


In some cases one of you has to sacrifice, draw the fire while the other AWPs







At least it's how it worked for us. Is Mag-7 even capable of distance hs-ing?
Make sure you steal some SG-s, they ignore armor.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Okay so ki0 just said on stream that the reason for EnVyUs isn't performing well is because there are still problems between some of the players. Not sure how much of it is true but from their recent performances...


----------



## emsj86

All I m saying is I was one of few that bet big on liquid (well 20 dollars big in my eyes for Csgo at least ) and truly believed they would win. I really think liquid is coming into there own between hiko whom I think is underrated Igl and simple so far seems to be falling in line. But at the end of the day they or a ways a way but that being said Arden is becoming a monster


----------



## Wovermars1996

This was kind of hard to watch tbh


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Okay so ki0 just said on stream that the reason for EnVyUs isn't performing well is because there are still problems between some of the players. Not sure how much of it is true but from their recent performances...


Pretty known fact that there's internal player issues. That's the french scene summed up.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Delete


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Anyone know how to turn off the chat in got?


I was wondering the same thing when yesterday a bunch of my fellow countrymen joined chat and unleased an avalanche of cursing and profanity in my native tongue, which ultimately led me to leave the stream.
And it wasn't even directed at me. Just when several people from my country run into each other online, the first reaction always is to insult each other. And that's not even a joke or an overestimation, it's like a part of our "culture". In any case, it ruins the game.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing when yesterday a bunch of my fellow countrymen joined chat and unleased an avalanche of cursing and profanity in my native tongue, which ultimately led me to leave the stream.
> And it wasn't even directed at me. Just when several people from my country run into each other online, the first reaction always is to insult each other. And that's not even a joke or an overestimation, it's like a part of our "culture". In any case, it ruins the game.


I found it. Tv_nochat 1
And yeah the chats in these events are always disgusting


----------



## Wovermars1996

NINJAS DID IT


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> NINJAS DID IT


So glad Ninjas were able to pull it out with their Coach! Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing when yesterday a bunch of my fellow countrymen joined chat and unleased an avalanche of cursing and profanity in my native tongue, which ultimately led me to leave the stream.
> And it wasn't even directed at me. Just when several people from my country run into each other online, the first reaction always is to insult each other. And that's not even a joke or an overestimation, it's like a part of our "culture". In any case, it ruins the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I found it. Tv_nochat 1
> And yeah the chats in these events are always disgusting
Click to expand...

!drop


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> !drop


Is that actually the way you get the drops? I legitimately have no idea.


----------



## chemicalfan

Nope, drops are truly random, you can't influence them.

Happy NiP got through, can't believe they lost Cache though (also, that they didn't ban overpass!?!)
Fnatic schooling Faze, as predicted. They've had their scare now, beast mode incoming for the next 3 days


----------



## KaffieneKing

IMO Faze did pretty well first round, considering it was against Fnatic!


----------



## Wovermars1996

so this just got tweeted
"Just leaving this here... fox has NEVER, per @HLTVorg stats, played cobblestone in his career.

jkaem 4x, Maikelele and rain 1x, aizy 37x."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715608420250947584


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> so this just got tweeted
> "Just leaving this here... fox has NEVER, per @HLTVorg stats, played cobblestone in his career.
> 
> jkaem 4x, Maikelele and rain 1x, aizy 37x."
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715608420250947584


When they read that put I was like waaaaa...

And does Fox even know the shouts for cobble!









EDIT: Also UMP seems to be the new eco meta


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> When they read that put I was like waaaaa...
> 
> And does Fox even know the shouts for cobble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also UMP seems to be the new eco meta


Rightfully so, 35 dmg, great accuracy, and acceptable rof and reload.


----------



## Wovermars1996

And Fnatic win 2:0


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Rightfully so, 35 dmg, great accuracy, and acceptable rof and reload.


Don't forget cheap. It's only $1200 if I remember.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Wouldn't be suprised if it got nerfed soon or we get a shotgun buff maybe?

Also who wasn't expecting Fnatic to win?!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Wouldn't be suprised if it got nerfed soon or we get a shotgun buff maybe?
> 
> Also who wasn't expecting Fnatic to win?!


I tipped them to win. They looked a little off but typical Fnatic.
Edit: Sadokists birthday celebration on stream was awesome


----------



## eBombzor

So now that the playoff matches are drawn, who thinks Astralis could upset Fnatic?

Here are my predictions:

A: Na'Vi

B: Fnatic but I have another feeling that Astralis could upset

C: Liquid

D: LG

I think either LG or Na'Vi will make it to the finals, but if Liquid keep this up, I think they could have a miracle series in their hands. The dark horse effect is strong with Liquid.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So now that the playoff matches are drawn, who thinks Astralis could upset Fnatic?
> 
> Here are my predictions:
> 
> A: Na'Vi
> B: Fnatic but I have another feeling that Astralis could upset
> C: Liquid
> D: LG
> 
> I think either LG or Na'Vi will make it to the finals, but if Liquid keep this up, I think they could have a miracle series in their hands. The dark horse effect is strong with Liquid.


Astralis will put up a fight but I'm 75% sure that Fnatic will come out on top. I don't think Liquid will get to the Grand final and I think we'll see Fnatic vs Navi/Luminosity.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So now that the playoff matches are drawn, who thinks Astralis could upset Fnatic?
> 
> Here are my predictions:
> 
> A: Na'Vi
> 
> B: Fnatic but I have another feeling that Astralis could upset
> 
> C: Liquid
> 
> D: LG
> 
> I think either LG or Na'Vi will make it to the finals, but if Liquid keep this up, I think they could have a miracle series in their hands. The dark horse effect is strong with Liquid.


I think Liquid potentially have one of the easiest roads to the finals you could have. All the matchups seem winnable for them and all the heavy hitters are on the other side of the bracket. Navi, Nip, Fnatic, Astralis. Should be interesting! Especially in that sold out NA arena.

CLG are putting in work with these five sevens right now!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Don't forget cheap. It's only $1200 if I remember.


Yes, cheapest machine gun on CT side.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Yes, cheapest machine gun on CT side.


edit: whoops


----------



## KaffieneKing

That was a tense ending to that map, well if Gambit dont win the next map I'm not getting any sleep!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Just found out about the Scorebot at the bottom of the live HLTV page. Is quite a bit ahead of the broadcast (I'm 15 second behind broadcast, 10 second from encoder)

EDIT: I love it because it shows currency all the time. I wish there was a way to include a K/D/A and $ on the HUD of the stream


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Astralis will put up a fight but I'm 75% sure that Fnatic will come out on top. I don't think Liquid will get to the Grand final and I think we'll see Fnatic vs Navi/Luminosity.


Navi and fnatic will play in semis.


----------



## eBombzor

WOO two NA teams made it out of groups!! Too bad they have to play liquid for the playoffs :/

JDM showing why he is the best NA awper in that last match. GG CLG

But really, there were so many bad plays from both teams. It was kind of hard to watch.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> !drop
> 
> 
> 
> Is that actually the way you get the drops? I legitimately have no idea.
Click to expand...

Nope, absolutely useless.


----------



## Bdonedge

Where can I watch the professional games?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Where can I watch the professional games?






 for the major and twitch.tv in general for most CS:GO matches

http://www.hltv.org/matches/ to find out the times of every match


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the major and twitch.tv in general for most CS:GO matches
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/matches/ to find out the times of every match


Alright so I can't watch matches on hltv right? Cause I can not figure out how to navigate this website


----------



## Wovermars1996

RIP French scene
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Alright so I can't watch matches on hltv right? Cause I can not figure out how to navigate this website


Do you want help? It's little daunting at first.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Alright so I can't watch matches on hltv right? Cause I can not figure out how to navigate this website


For each match you get links to streams, the scorebot thing and text. Usually it's easy enough to find a stream, just go on twitch and look in the CS:GO category.

Not sure why CLG are even being talked up, the match with them and Gambit was painful to watch at times there were so many mistakes and misplays. I'm glad Bardolph kept calling both teams out for it, especially CLG who should be a lot better than they are. It was a lot like the F3 vs Mousesports game, they played nearly 60 rounds of low quality CS.

Got to go with Navi, fnatic, Liquid and Luminosity for tomorrow. NiP occasionally have these magic performances at major tournaments, but it's less likely with their coach as a standin. Astralis will choke, they always choke, every single time. Liquid will win easily against CLG if they play anything like they did today. Luminosity vs VP could be really interesting as they've not really played each other, but I find it unlikely that VP will go into full plow mode so Luminosity should have them.

As for the French scene, they did themselves no favours with several players being banned for different reasons. Add to that they seem to fall out with each other, or have some power struggle within the team after a few months and it's unlikely they'll be able to get a good lineup back. They're a bit like the UK scene in some ways, we never get anywhere because we have good players who all lack the ability to work with each other in a team for more than 3 weeks.

Enjoyed the event so far, mainly because they've got all the right people doing it, especially RL and Thorin. At times the observer has been asleep or showing the wrong thing, I wish we could have steel doing that, but he's banned from any sort of involvement, not just playing sadly.


----------



## Wovermars1996

OMG WHAT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715761786084007939


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> edit: whoops










It's ok, I made the same mistake once


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> OMG WHAT
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715761786084007939


April fools. A very bad one.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> April fools. A very bad one.


I know right XD
It makes no sense for Fnatic to drop any current players. They're all so valuable.


----------



## Wovermars1996

NIP vs NaVi is amazing so far








Edit 1: That last millisecond bomb plant by NiP








The crowd chanting "NiP"...
;_;

GG NiP


----------



## jameyscott

Is anyone else watching this Astralis vs Fnatic game? Holy crap that ace from Karrigan.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Is anyone else watching this Astralis vs Fnatic game? Holy crap that ace from Karrigan.


That teabag from Flusha


----------



## mayford5

New to this thread. Are you all watching a tournament of CSGO? Is that on twitch?


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> New to this thread. Are you all watching a tournament of CSGO? Is that on twitch?


It's on twitch. If you just search CS:GO on there youll find it. You can also watch in-game on GOTV


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> It's on twitch. If you just search CS:GO on there youll find it. You can also watch in-game on GOTV


Sweet. Thanks


----------



## eBombzor

Man Fnatic is not playing well today







I think Astralis will take this series 2-0

NaVi vs LG grand finals anyone?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Man Fnatic is not playing well today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Astralis will take this series 2-1.
> 
> NaVi vs LG grand finals anyone?


Olof's wrist must be pretty bad. He's really struggling. i think Fnatic might win cache. Depends on if Olof's can make a contribution but for me, they may not make the semi finals.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Astralis going to win 2:0 over Fnatic. Calling it.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Astralis going to win 2:0 over Fnatic. Calling it.


Just started watching the game and it doesn't look good for Fnatic


----------



## MR-e

Astralis anti choke this tourney? Astralis vs LG inc? THE SUSPENSE!!!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Astralis vs NaVi confirmed.
Fnatic are out.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> OMG WHAT
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715761786084007939


Krims only had 1 kill... LOL


----------



## AM106

It will be nice to see someone other than Fnatic win the major.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Astralis anti choke this tourney? Astralis vs LG inc? THE SUSPENSE!!!


if not fnatic - then navi or LG. astralis as usual will choke tomorrow when navi will string together mor then 6 rounds.

btw why liquid is 75/25 to clg? they are playing with stand in, CLG is quite stable and should be favourites imo.


----------



## Wovermars1996

One of those days for Fnatic. Happens to me alot. Really hard to watch my favorite team lose. Next time Boyz.
I tip NaVi to beat Astralis with out seeing any map picks. Luminosity to beat Liquid. NaVi to win the major possibly


----------



## adamkatt

I wanna see an NA team win. This match is only being played like 3 hours from me


----------



## chemicalfan

So this major is guaranteed to have a brand new winner now! Wonder who will lose their championship cherry!?


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So this major is guaranteed to have a brand new winner now! Wonder who will lose their championship cherry!?


Hopefully Liquid or CLG


----------



## Tagkaman

I reckon it's a shame navi and Astralis are facing in the semis that would have been a great grand final.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> if not fnatic - then navi or LG. astralis as usual will choke tomorrow when navi will string together mor then 6 rounds.
> 
> btw why liquid is 75/25 to clg? they are playing with stand in, CLG is quite stable and should be favourites imo.


I'm still expecting Astralis to choke, they didn't do it today surprisingly, although it's obvious fnatic haven't been right in this tournament, in no small part due to olof not showing up.

I'd assume the odds are based off people seeing CLG playing like idiots yesterday, if Gambit hadn't made a ton of stupid mistakes as well they could have easily lost.

Navi should beat Astralis and Luminosity should beat Liquid/CLG, then we get the Navi vs Luminosity matchup again which is always interesting. That said, a very small part of me expects Navi to lose to Astralis while Luminosity get beaten by Liquid, then Astralis choke and Liquid win the major, at which point Thorin will kill himself live on air.


----------



## tristanbear

Congratulations to liquid for making it to the semis.


----------



## el gappo

This is hilarious to me









http://oddshot.tv/shot/mlg-20160401192846688 drops mic

Quote via twitter


> @*fnaticdennis*
> 
> Lost all respect for @*astralisgg* because of the pause they used when it was 15-2 which only was used to tilt us. Confirmed by @*karriganCSGO*


----------



## Wovermars1996

I'd really like to see Luminosity gaming win this major now. I'm curious what the guys will do since they really like giving back to the people of Brazil which is amazing.


----------



## Tennobanzai

At what point do you recommend rebuying armor? I understand it depends on many factors but how much does armor really effect your hp?

Ex: Would you rebuy armor it's currently at 90-99 and you have $16000?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> At what point do you recommend rebuying armor? I understand it depends on many factors but how much does armor really effect your hp?
> 
> Ex: Would you rebuy armor it's currently at 90-99 and you have $16000?


Wait till you're 50% or below. The amount of armor makes no difference in the reduction as long as you have armor.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Wait till you're 50% or below. The amount of armor makes no difference in the reduction as long as you have armor.










I didn't know that! All the wasted cash...


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that! All the wasted cash...


I think JackFrags on Youtube did a video on youtube that you don't really need to buy armour until you're below 50%
He also said that Molotov's do more damage than the incendiary grenades
Found it:


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I remember a video showing molotov Vs incendiary. The damage difference was very noticeable, but the incendiary removed armor much quicker, and apparently two molly/incendiary does more damage


----------



## Aventadoor

Haha omg! Anyone else that hear that american dude in the crowd screaming? So funny!
YEEEEEEEEEEEAH! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Haha omg! Anyone else that hear that american dude in the crowd screaming? So funny!
> YEEEEEEEEEEEAH! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


I'm using the thing on HLTV but that's not surprising.
Also I'm going I think this will be going to all 3 maps. Not sure who I favor yet.


----------



## Aventadoor

I watch it on Twitch, its hilarous


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I watch it on Twitch, its hilarous


I would watch it on Twitch but I'm downloading Need for Speed and since Australian internet is potatos, I can't do both.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Both sides going 10-5


----------



## tristanbear

LG vs Liquid
and
NaVi vs Astralis

Semis are gonna be good!


----------



## dmasteR

Semi-Final chokers at it again.

NAVI beats Astralis!


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Semi-Final chokers at it again.
> 
> NAVI beats Astralis!


expected i didnt even watch this match up because i knew this was going to happen i just hope LG wins against Liquid and Navi at the finals


----------



## eBombzor

I love LG and the bois but I really want Liquid to be in the grand finals and potentially win the major. After that horrible Fnatic loss, I'm coming back to my NA roots. Some of those Fnatic guys seem really salty after their loss,too, like I think they came to the major with too much overconfidence.

An NA team's first international title at NA's first major tournament... Please Liquid.

EDIT: I missed a couple games yesterday. THIS CROWD IS AMAZING

EDIT: Well I guess LG vs NaVi final looks ok as well.


----------



## semencmoz

what is happening... lumi, r u srs?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Jumping no-scope double kill.... WUT WAS THAT COLD!?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> what is happening... lumi, r u srs?


Well that was interesting Coldzera.... LOL

https://www.livecap.tv/t/mlg/u0UuAUquNWY


----------



## Wovermars1996

Are Luminosity the new comeback kings?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Are Luminosity the new comeback kings?


Absolutely incredible comebacks from LG. Liquid took their pauses honestly way too late. Taking a pause 2-3 rounds from OT is just such a poor decision when you're up 15-9 on Mirage and 15-6 on Cache.


----------



## tristanbear

NaVi vs LG

This is gonna be a great final!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Now we will never hear the end of "You can't even win against SA on your own territory!"


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will never hear the end of "You can't even win against SA on your own territory!"


----------



## tristanbear

RIP TACO's steam profile


----------



## Fusion Racing

Missed out on watching the games today, glad Navi and Luminosity pulled it off, should be a great final. I may have to watch the Liquid vs Luminosity game going by what people are saying.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Missed out on watching the games today, glad Navi and Luminosity pulled it off, should be a great final. I may have to watch the Liquid vs Luminosity game going by what people are saying.


Watch both of them, both matches ended with luminosity coming back and winning in OT.


----------



## Wovermars1996

The result of the Grand final depends on the duel between FalleN and GuardiaN in my opinion. NaVi will get out to early leads and Luminosity will get a couple rounds back but If NaVi don't close out the match early they'll lose to Luminosity.
I'm going with NaVi if they can close out the matches early and Luminosity If they do their insane comebacks again.


----------



## SheepMoose

-Maikelele from FaZe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716459912017141760
Interesting. I wonder where he'll end up.
Fingers crossed NiP drop Pyth for him. I miss the golden days of Maikelele in NiP.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> -Maikelele from FaZe.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716459912017141760
> Interesting. I wonder where he'll end up.
> Fingers crossed NiP drop Pyth for him. I miss the golden days of Maikelele in NiP.


Not sure why they'd take him back.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> -Maikelele from FaZe.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716459912017141760
> Interesting. I wonder where he'll end up.
> Fingers crossed NiP drop Pyth for him. I miss the golden days of Maikelele in NiP.


Golden days of NiP are back when they had fifflaren.


----------



## Paradigm84

This All-Star game is hilarious, nice to watch a game with so many good players where they don't even have to take it seriously.


----------



## PureAngus

I'm 11 points away from gold pick em trophy but last game is only worth 10


----------



## Wovermars1996

So NBK just said that NaVi might be the first team to win the first major with a one million dollars prize pool without dropping any maps.


----------



## xutnubu

Who won the all stars? Was it just nuke?

Also twitch is down now!!

Edit: It's back now. Was down for a while.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Also twitch is down now!!


Working for me...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Who won the all stars? Was it just nuke?
> 
> Also twitch is down now!!
> 
> Edit: It's back now. Was down for a while.


Yeah, BO1 on Nuke, Team USA won.


----------



## funkmetal

Wasn't the final supposed to be a BO5?


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> I'm 11 points away from gold pick em trophy but last game is only worth 10


Same haha


----------



## ivoryg37

Has anyone here ever use OPskins? Are they legit? I'm interested in getting a karambit


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Has anyone here ever use OPskins? Are they legit? I'm interested in getting a karambit


They're legit. I've gotten a couple skins there and it's been great. You do have to do alot of security stuff because they want to make sure you're getting what you should be getting.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> The result of the Grand final depends on the duel between FalleN and GuardiaN in my opinion. *NaVi will get out to early leads and Luminosity will get a couple rounds back but If NaVi don't close out the match early they'll lose to Luminosity.*
> I'm going with NaVi if they can close out the matches early and Luminosity If they do their insane comebacks again.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Luminosity have done it. Well deserved and well played.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Same haha


----------



## softskiller

There went my gold thropy too








But LG deserves it.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Was playing another game, not even one minute logged on:
Quote:


> Can we all agree
> Liquid failed america











I KNEW IT AND I CALLED IT










Spoiler: Forgot I could screen shot for a moment...


----------



## xutnubu

Well deserved for LG. A shame that Na'vi couldn't give us a better show on OP. I would have loved a 3rd map.

Also, this should have been a bo5, don't you think?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Was playing another game, not even one minute logged on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT AND I CALLED IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Forgot I could screen shot for a moment...


Despite the unreal choking vs LG, I thought Liquid exceeded all of my expectations for them. They not only made it out of groups by beating Fnatic, but they also made it to the semis.

Too bad this Liquid lineup is gone forever now. The current lineup with koosta hasn't achieved anything amazing yet so we'll see if they can keep improving or not.


----------



## semencmoz

17% fantasy, bronze trophy, nooooo. so despretly wanted silver...








why seized, flamie, why you let edward rule the thing? so useless.


----------



## Tagkaman

Its sad Na'vi didn't win but Na'vi without guardian is not the same team. Hopefully he and Olof can get better because they were the two best players in the world just before this major and neither showed up when their team needed them the most - obviously not their fault but still sad.


----------



## PurpleChef

ATI Users: Anybody having graphical bugs/glitches with radeon-crimson-16.3.2-win10-64bit ? its the latest driver

290x


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> ATI Users: Anybody having graphical bugs/glitches with radeon-crimson-16.3.2-win10-64bit ? its the latest driver
> 
> 290x


I have a 380x and no problems here


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> ATI Users: Anybody having graphical bugs/glitches with radeon-crimson-16.3.2-win10-64bit ? its the latest driver
> 
> 290x


no problems with my 290. although i play in native resolution.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> ATI Users: Anybody having graphical bugs/glitches with radeon-crimson-16.3.2-win10-64bit ? its the latest driver
> 
> 290x


I just updated, will report here if I see anything wrong. 280X OC.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I thought the injuries that GuardiaN and Olof have weren't that bad but it seems that both NaVi and Fnatic won't be attending DreamHack for both of them the receive surgery. Olof's wasn't for certain but GuardiaN confirmed that he will get surgery on his Twitter. I hope they both recover to their best.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I thought the injuries that GuardiaN and Olof have weren't that bad but it seems that both NaVi and Fnatic won't be attending DreamHack for both of them the receive surgery. Olof's wasn't for certain but GuardiaN confirmed that he will get surgery on his Twitter. I hope they both recover to their best.


They made a deal with the robot devil.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They made a deal with the robot devil.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That was a funny episode of Futurama


----------



## PurpleChef

only noticed it on low resolution. to me it looks like gpu is to hot, but its not. now at native i havent seen any glitches.
just gotta get used to it


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This All-Star game is hilarious, nice to watch a game with so many good players where they don't even have to take it seriously.


I thought the casting by Thorrin was great. I was losing it so much during that match.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I thought the injuries that GuardiaN and Olof have weren't that bad but it seems that both NaVi and Fnatic won't be attending DreamHack for both of them the receive surgery. Olof's wasn't for certain but GuardiaN confirmed that he will get surgery on his Twitter. I hope they both recover to their best.


Man, I was under that impression, too. That's a shame.

The Final was so good IMO and Luminosity absolutely showed up and proved they deserved to be there.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> This is hilarious to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oddshot.tv/shot/mlg-20160401192846688
> 
> drops mic


I give respect to them for calling the time out.... How is it okay for Fnatic to basically say Oh we have an easy game.. that's a bigger insult then calling a time out and making Fnatic sit even longer to an ASS whipping.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Final was so good IMO and Luminosity absolutely showed up and proved they deserved to be there.


Luminosity may not be everyone's favorite team, but everyone wants them to win. Mainly because of all the great stuff that they have done for the people of Brazil. Especially FalleN.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I'm kind of disappointed that there aren't any really nice SSG 08 skins. The Blood in the Water is nice but nothing like a Dragon Lore, Cyrex or Hyper Beast. I think it would look really good with a Case Hardened skin.
Edit: Found this on the workshop http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=625790380


----------



## KaffieneKing

Cyrex maybe, would suit it well IMO


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I'm kind of disappointed that there aren't any really nice SSG 08 skins. The Blood in the Water is nice but nothing like a Dragon Lore, Cyrex or Hyper Beast. I think it would look really good with a Case Hardened skin.


Anodized Navy is a good simple skin that would fit any weapon


----------



## Wovermars1996

Kio may have found a new team.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I'm kind of disappointed that there aren't any really nice SSG 08 skins. The Blood in the Water is nice but nothing like a Dragon Lore, Cyrex or Hyper Beast. I think it would look really good with a Case Hardened skin.
> Edit: Found this on the workshop http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=625790380


acid fade bretty gud imo


----------



## tristanbear

I have had an acid fade at one point but I like the Detour skin a lot better. It's my personal favorite under blood in the water.


----------



## emsj86

Yea detour hands down for me. Just grabbed with a karambit Doppler after saying screw it and going all in with everything I had on csgolotto twice.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea detour hands down for me. Just grabbed with a karambit Doppler after saying screw it and going all in with everything I had on csgolotto twice.


Nice choice.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea detour hands down for me. Just grabbed with a karambit Doppler after saying screw it and going all in with everything I had on csgolotto twice.


Awesome Man! What phase? I'm waiting for a factory new Sapphire M9 Bayonet to drop my way


----------



## tristanbear

del


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Luminosity may not be everyone's favorite team, but everyone wants them to win. Mainly because of all the great stuff that they have done for the people of Brazil. Especially FalleN.


Links? I just watched some matches from the last final and saw how they put up in MLG Columbus, so after Fnatic went down, I kinda rooted for them. I like Astralis as well, and secretly hope G2 will get their stuff together, but I think they were definitely the crowd favorite as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I'm kind of disappointed that there aren't any really nice SSG 08 skins. The Blood in the Water is nice but nothing like a Dragon Lore, Cyrex or Hyper Beast. I think it would look really good with a Case Hardened skin.
> Edit: Found this on the workshop http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=625790380


I think the FN Acid Fade SSG-08 skin was the first thing I ever got dropped or unboxed and I haven't spent money on another skin for it b/c I like it over the others. I do agree that something like a Man'o'War would look great on it. I didn't realize Man'o'War Nevgev's existed until I unboxed one recently.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Links?


I'm not sure what you want me to link








Also I may have not used my words well while describing Luminosity and why a lot of people like them.


----------



## PurpleChef

I guess flusha played without hacks, thats why fnatic didnt go so far


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I'm not sure what you want me to link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I may have not used my words well while describing Luminosity and why a lot of people like them.


You said what they did for the community? Or did you mean the CS:GO community. I just wasn't sure







.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You said what they did for the community? Or did you mean the CS:GO community. I just wasn't sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahh right. Here you go:


----------



## pez

Nice! I had heard about this, but never got a chance to see this video. Thank you for that







.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice! I had heard about this, but never got a chance to see this video. Thank you for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No problem


----------



## Wovermars1996

Apex just said on stream that kio deserved to get kicked out. #ApexTheSavage


----------



## Imprezzion

Bring me up to speed please? I missed the whole deal with Kio i guess?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Bring me up to speed please? I missed the whole deal with Kio i guess?


Long story short. EnVyUs felt like they weren't performing as well as they should and as a result issues within the team started forming. Majority of EnVyUs must have voted to kick Kio out and replace him with Devil with the hopes it'll solve the issues. Kio continues to say that replacing him won't actually solve the issues within the team. I think thats the best explanation I can give.
Edit: Also Apex was streaming today for the first time since kicking Kio out and he was asked by the chat why the group kicked him out and he replied with "He deserved it"


----------



## Imprezzion

Sounds like a lot of childish bickering about why they have a bad run in terms of performance.
I mean, things like this should be talked about. Unless Kio was being a total dick about the bad performances IRL ofcourse..

I feel gosugamers article on EnVyUs sums it up pretty well.

Oh well. I always liked the guys play style and i really hope he gets a new spot in a proper team.
Only 2 teams I can really think of are G2 or FaZe but who would they have him replace... I'm not really a fan of fox on FaZe but that's just opinions


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Sounds like a lot of childish bickering about why they have a bad run in terms of performance.
> I mean, things like this should be talked about. Unless Kio was being a total dick about the bad performances IRL ofcourse..
> 
> I feel gosugamers article on EnVyUs sums it up pretty well.
> 
> Oh well. I always liked the guys play style and i really hope he gets a new spot in a proper team.
> Only 2 teams I can really think of are G2 or FaZe but who would they have him replace... I'm not really a fan of fox on FaZe but that's just opinions


Well Maikelele left FaZe so...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718084338949165056


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Awesome Man! What phase? I'm waiting for a factory new Sapphire M9 Bayonet to drop my way


Phase 1 .009 float. Wish it had a tad more play side color. But I like it. I had a master piece and blue steel karambit and figured I didn't mind if I lost them so I bet them on lotto and won. Won't bet again anytime soon.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Phase 1 .009 float. Wish it had a tad more play side color. But I like it. I had a master piece and blue steel karambit and figured I didn't mind if I lost them so I bet them on lotto and won. Won't bet again anytime soon.


Good choice!


----------



## killuchen

Pretty nice shot I got on faceit the other day







heard a scope below me lol.


----------



## Wovermars1996

This just in
"OK GUYS, HERE IT IS. @guardiancsgo will miss both DreamHack Malmo and PGL 1v1. His hand got worse" - Zeus


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> This just in
> "OK GUYS, HERE IT IS. @guardiancsgo will miss both DreamHack Malmo and PGL 1v1. His hand got worse" - Zeus


WHAT?

NOOOOO NO WAY!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Also these:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718188751483219968


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Also these:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718188751483219968


I pessimistically said that both GuardiaN and Olof have RSI (or are developing it) and this is just scary because I might be right







(


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSebWilkes*
> 
> I pessimistically said that both GuardiaN and Olof have RSI (or are developing it) and this is just scary because I might be right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


It might be possible but other than doing exercises in game, I'm fairly sure pros do exercises to avoid stuff like that. I do.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> This just in
> "OK GUYS, HERE IT IS. @guardiancsgo will miss both DreamHack Malmo and PGL 1v1. His hand got worse" - Zeus


Good, I was worried he was going to play and cause it to get worse. Much better to either skip a few tournaments, or have a standin and let him get it sorted out. He's top 3 in the world material, not worth risking it.


----------



## Wovermars1996

For anyone that's interested:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/718237324820246528


----------



## Wovermars1996

Update to the situation with Olof and Fnatic: http://www.fnatic.com/content/96648/fnatic-cs-go-official-update
In summary: Niclas "Plessen" Plessen will be a temporary stand in while Olof takes a break to get back up to strength and fully heal his arm.


----------



## ronnin426850

Does anyone else get bad fps drops today? I don't have them when i play with bots, but casual and dm are terrible.


----------



## Wovermars1996

G2 replacing their ingame leader http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sohu42
Edit: http://www.hltv.org/news/17505-bodyy-replaces-ex6tenz-in-g2
Shox is now in game leader.


----------



## semencmoz

lel. "ex6 is god and g2 made it wrong, Thoorin edition" inc.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So the odds of G2 winning against Gambit went down after the announcement. It was something like $1.039 and now it's $1.40
It's at $1.5 now


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSebWilkes*
> 
> I pessimistically said that both GuardiaN and Olof have RSI (or are developing it) and this is just scary because I might be right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


Not sure about Olof, but I believe Guardian's injury is NOT RSI, as he injured it playing football/soccer, which makes me think it is less likely to become a chronic issue as long as he recovers well and rests it enough.
(source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717446899436011520)


----------



## ColdHardCash

what are the patterns on my 2 slaughter knives? Could anyone help..


----------



## Wovermars1996

G2 vs EnVyUs
PLACE YOUR BETS


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> G2 vs EnVyUs
> PLACE YOUR BETS


envyus. I bet one billion dollars.

I hope the odds are not -1/1


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> envyus. I bet one billion dollars.
> 
> I hope the odds are not -1/1


One billion? You've got a gambling problem


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> envyus. I bet one billion dollars.
> 
> I hope the odds are not -1/1
> 
> 
> 
> One billion? You've got a gambling problem
Click to expand...

I would argue that his gambling problem is what got him the billion and more to begin with


----------



## Wovermars1996

Kio is officially in FaZe.
Edit: Maikelele is still under contract with FaZe. His exit wasn't entirely his choice.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I thought it was actually quite close. G2 did well on Dust2 like they always seem to. EnVy always does well on Cobble so that was expected but Inferno was really close but of course EnVy is the stronger team on it.


To be fair, ScreaM was also playing out of his mind on Inferno. That's performance you rarely ever see from ScreaM, and IMO the only reason inferno was even close.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> To be fair, ScreaM was also playing out of his mind on Inferno. That's performance you rarely ever see from ScreaM, and IMO the only reason inferno was even close.


ScreaM went absolutely crazy in that Inferno match. I couldn't believe it at some points.


----------



## semencmoz

envyus won bo3 of G2 without apex or kennys going ham. usually it's other way around - either apex or kenny should pull off +20 kdr, or envy lose. not sure what it tells more about - state of envy, or state of G2.


----------



## clao

So I just recently started playing CS GO and I notice most people in there are closeted rager. Like some of us are having fun playing in casual chatting and laughing and a random player gets on VC and starts telling us to S T F U and we are like WTH man whats your problem. This happens in all the games I played in CS GO. After that we start making fun of them and they usually leave or turn of VC never to chat again LOL.

To think that there is a gaming community worst then League of Legend.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> So I just recently started playing CS GO and I notice most people in there are closeted rager. Like some of us are having fun playing in casual chatting and laughing and a random player gets on VC and starts telling us to S T F U and we are like WTH man whats your problem. This happens in all the games I played in CS GO. After that we start making fun of them and they usually leave or turn of VC never to chat again LOL.
> 
> To think that there is a gaming community worst then League of Legend.


It's not worse, it's just very segmented. Just mute those people and keep having fun. Casual is not meant to be taken seriously anyway.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> So I just recently started playing CS GO and I notice most people in there are closeted rager. Like some of us are having fun playing in casual chatting and laughing and a random player gets on VC and starts telling us to S T F U and we are like WTH man whats your problem. This happens in all the games I played in CS GO. After that we start making fun of them and they usually leave or turn of VC never to chat again LOL.
> 
> To think that there is a gaming community worst then League of Legend.


Have you tried competitive?

Casual is really an awful gamemode, not only due to the whole 10v10, always have armor, dumbed down, etc. But since it is unranked and meant to be played casually and is so easily accessible (no rank requirement, no 30 minute to 1 hour lock in with a punishment if you leave, etc) the people you have playing it are all over the place. You have people who are not good players trying their heart out as if it is comp, so they get all mad at everyone if they are getting destroyed, or if they are doing good they are trash talking like crazy. You also have the better people who usually play esea, faceit, cevo trying to get their weekly skin drop just stomping on everyone so they can get out of casual asap. You have the people who are playing it casually, as the name implies, and can be really loud, obnoxious, annoying, etc. Plus you have cheaters and people who are ghosting.

So yeah, casual is an awful game mode, don't play it, you will only learn bad playing habits from casual as well.


----------



## Socom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Have you tried competitive?
> 
> Casual is really an awful gamemode, not only due to the whole 10v10, always have armor, dumbed down, etc. But since it is unranked and meant to be played casually and is so easily accessible (no rank requirement, no 30 minute to 1 hour lock in with a punishment if you leave, etc) the people you have playing it are all over the place. You have people who are not good players trying their heart out as if it is comp, so they get all mad at everyone if they are getting destroyed, or if they are doing good they are trash talking like crazy. You also have the better people who usually play esea, faceit, cevo trying to get their weekly skin drop just stomping on everyone so they can get out of casual asap. You have the people who are playing it casually, as the name implies, and can be really loud, obnoxious, annoying, etc. Plus you have cheaters and people who are ghosting.
> 
> So yeah, casual is an awful game mode, don't play it, you will only learn bad playing habits from casual as well.


Yeah I'm GNM and can't stand casual for more than a warm-up match. Too hectic and the skill level is very broad


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socom*
> 
> Yeah I'm GNM and can't stand casual for more than a warm-up match. Too hectic and the skill level is very broad


Play deathmatch for warmup like the rest of us!







Weapon of choice, so you practice whatever you wish to improve, without $$ limitation, dynamic situations like in the middle of a real match without having to walk to a position every round and wait, and quick respawn time so your skill don't wear off in waiting for the round to end







Perfect warmup.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Play deathmatch for warmup like the rest of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weapon of choice, so you practice whatever you wish to improve, without $$ limitation, dynamic situations like in the middle of a real match without having to walk to a position every round and wait, and quick respawn time so your skill don't wear off in waiting for the round to end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect warmup.


1v1 servers over tdm any day for warmup









That way you actually practice clearing corners and holding angles (depending on map) unlike in tdm where you are running around like a madman doing 180s to get kills and blindly running through doors.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 1v1 servers over tdm any day for warmup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you actually practice clearing corners and holding angles (depending on map) unlike in tdm where you are running around like a madman doing 180s to get kills and blindly running through doors.


I personally don't need to warmup corners and angles, but I need to warmup aiming, stutterstepping, and recoil patterns, but you do have a point


----------



## clao

Any1 here actually tried America army proving grounds? has a similar theme to it and I kinda like the graphic in that game over CS go.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I personally don't need to warmup corners and angles, but I need to warmup aiming, stutterstepping, and recoil patterns, but you do have a point


For me it kinda goes hand in hand since checking corners and everything gets my hands all warmed up and ready to go. Usually the 1v1 server people are really good aimers so it gets my reactions times in check and my aim on point. Community TDM servers are also nice though, the valve tdm servers are much like casual game mode, skill is everywhere and I have had many times where I jump in a TDM, go 50 and 8 and still do completely horrible in comp as far as my aim goes because the people are too easy on tdm.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I personally don't need to warmup corners and angles, but I need to warmup aiming, stutterstepping, and recoil patterns, but you do have a point


Same but I use a recoil workshop map specifically for recoil. Everything just TDM


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> Any1 here actually tried America army proving grounds? has a similar theme to it and I kinda like the graphic in that game over CS go.


I found it terrible, annoying and pushing too much propaganda. Since it's like a mix of CS and BF, i just play CS and BF







Personal opinion though, others may love it.


----------



## Aventadoor

Guys... I got some serious issues with CSGO. I cant play MM as solo or with friends.
The "accept" button doesnt pop up. Ive tried everything to my knowledge, except re-installing Windows 10. Deleted and re-installed CSGO multiple times, including steam.
Done some command propt commands etc.
I have no clue why this have happened, as it just happened today.

Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Guys... I got some serious issues with CSGO. I cant play MM as solo or with friends.
> The "accept" button doesnt pop up. Ive tried everything to my knowledge, except re-installing Windows 10. Deleted and re-installed CSGO multiple times, including steam.
> Done some command propt commands etc.
> I have no clue why this have happened, as it just happened today.
> 
> Anyone experienced this?


Go to Steam Settings, In-Game, then at the bottom for 'In-Game server browser', try lowing the max pings/ minute.


----------



## Aventadoor

That dident help either...
I'm seriously thinking that I need to just re install W10...


----------



## semencmoz

I'd say it's a network issue, but if you are not bothered to reinstall windows every time when you have a problem - as you wish.

http://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/846938350738048985/#c619569341119202300


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Guys... I got some serious issues with CSGO. I cant play MM as solo or with friends.
> The "accept" button doesnt pop up. Ive tried everything to my knowledge, except re-installing Windows 10. Deleted and re-installed CSGO multiple times, including steam.
> Done some command propt commands etc.
> I have no clue why this have happened, as it just happened today.
> 
> Anyone experienced this?


do you have a firewall? if yes - you have to open ports... and its kinda random like 20k to 30k everything could happen... even worse if you play esea / faceit.


----------



## Aventadoor

I can play with firewall off. So how do I play with firewall on?








I checked and the firewall does indeed let CSGO and Steam go thru so idk whats wrong.
I dont use any funny software either, so its a mystery as yet


----------



## pez

Not sure how current this is, but these might be good to investigate nonetheless.

https://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/35222218619577126/?l=english


----------



## Wovermars1996

NIP lost badly 2-16 against Dignitas


----------



## Wovermars1996

If EnVyUs lose against Tempo Storm then they will play FaZe against Kio


----------



## HPE1000

So.. sorta related to this thread. I have had my steelseries rival for quite some time now but I have been noticing recently that I have blown through the feet on the bottom which make it drag on the mousepad really bad at times. I found some replacement feet online but it would end up costing 11-15+ dollars after shipping to get them, which at that point makes me just want to replace the mouse completely.

What mice similar to the rival are out there? I really like the rival and deathadder because they are so simple, I hate having 12 buttons on my mouse.

I see a lot of talk about the zowie FK1 and that is one I am considering the most right now.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So.. sorta related to this thread. I have had my steelseries rival for quite some time now but I have been noticing recently that I have blown through the feet on the bottom which make it drag on the mousepad really bad at times. I found some replacement feet online but it would end up costing 11-15+ dollars after shipping to get them, which at that point makes me just want to replace the mouse completely.
> 
> What mice similar to the rival are out there? I really like the rival and deathadder because they are so simple, I hate having 12 buttons on my mouse.
> 
> I see a lot of talk about the zowie FK1 and that is one I am considering the most right now.


Well I use Hotline Games mouse feet on all my mouse.
Perhaps you could try them?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Steelseries-Rival-Mouse-Feet-2014-Edition-/111427911413?var=&hash=item5f8e9d3f88
Pro tip: Competition for cloth mouse pads and performance for hard mouse pads.

If you're going to get a new mouse, I recommend anything from Zowie.
Personally I use the EC1-A and ZA11


----------



## Wovermars1996

Kio and FaZe will go up against EnVyUs tomorrow. Revenge time?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Well I use Hotline Games mouse feet on all my mouse.
> Perhaps you could try them?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hotline-Games-Steelseries-Rival-Mouse-Feet-2014-Edition-/111427911413?var=&hash=item5f8e9d3f88
> Pro tip: Competition for cloth mouse pads and performance for hard mouse pads.
> 
> If you're going to get a new mouse, I recommend anything from Zowie.
> Personally I use the EC1-A and ZA11


tempting. I will have to decide. I don't really want to wait weeks for them to show up :/

thanks


----------



## Wovermars1996

Kio Right now


----------



## HPE1000

Ended up finding some official replacements on ebay that were located in the US, 4 dollars including free 2 day shipping so it should be good now. It's just crazy how much I have worn these things down.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Freakazoid is out of Cloud9


----------



## Blackops_2

Just started back after a year of not playing. Holy hell i suck.

I also hate this "reach rank 3 and then you can play comp." junk. I hate casual so much.


----------



## Jalal

I hate that there are not enough hiding places in all the maps, the only difference in play is timing and simple psychology, waiting right around a corner, or the opposite of being somewhere earlier than expected.. That game is too easy to read.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalal*
> 
> I hate that there are not enough hiding places in all the maps, the only difference in play is timing and simple psychology, waiting right around a corner, or the opposite of being somewhere earlier than expected.. That game is too easy to read.


Isn't it easier to read when there are hiding spots? Enemies are in the hiding spots. There, I reddit


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So.. sorta related to this thread. I have had my steelseries rival for quite some time now but I have been noticing recently that I have blown through the feet on the bottom which make it drag on the mousepad really bad at times. I found some replacement feet online but it would end up costing 11-15+ dollars after shipping to get them, which at that point makes me just want to replace the mouse completely.
> 
> What mice similar to the rival are out there? I really like the rival and deathadder because they are so simple, I hate having 12 buttons on my mouse.
> 
> I see a lot of talk about the zowie FK1 and that is one I am considering the most right now.


I see you've already found your solution, but I've got an EC1-A due to arrive tomorrow. It's eerily similar to the Deathadder, so I'll chime in after this weekend of play.

Other than that, the FK1 is somewhat similar, though an ambi-style mouse. The G402 is a G502 with a bit less weight and a similar style/shape.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalal*
> 
> I hate that there are not enough hiding places in all the maps, the only difference in play is timing and simple psychology, waiting right around a corner, or the opposite of being somewhere earlier than expected.. That game is too easy to read.


It's not about hiding. It's about getting a crossfire with teamates, and making sure you can back out of the site for a retake with as many members as you can. Until you back out, you use utility to keep yourself safe with the crossfire. Place a good smoke on the site, and cross fire the way for the T's to push through it. If done right, you can easily get a good trade and back out of the site, something like a 4v2 retake. Also, on the way out you can back up to watch to site itself from a distance and prevent the plant until back up arrives.

This is the biggest issue I always have when playing the game. I work amazingly with a friend since we have good communication and we know how to hold a site with utility, unlike randoms who will insist on constantly shifting to make utility pointless.


----------



## semencmoz

GJ Liquid, you won for me 200$


----------



## Wovermars1996

These DreamHack results are really weird. Dignitas beating Astralis. Luminosity getting beaten.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> These DreamHack results are really weird. Dignitas beating Astralis. Luminosity getting beaten.


Almost like its a hang over like teams do after winning a super bowl or any other championship


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I see you've already found your solution, but I've got an EC1-A due to arrive tomorrow. It's eerily similar to the Deathadder, so I'll chime in after this weekend of play.
> 
> Other than that, the FK1 is somewhat similar, though an ambi-style mouse. The G402 is a G502 with a bit less weight and a similar style/shape.


Nice choice with the EC1-A. Enjoy it!
I would recommend the G402 but I do believe it has a laser sensor which isn't really wanted if you are playing competitively since all Laser sensors have acceleration.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Nice choice with the EC1-A. Enjoy it!
> I would recommend the G402 but I do believe it has a laser sensor which isn't really wanted if you are playing competitively since all Laser sensors have acceleration.


Its optical actually. Manufacturers rarely use laser sensors these daya.


----------



## HPE1000

Out of curiosity, how much do the pins cost when purchased at a major?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Wow...
http://www.hltv.org/news/17548-ldlc-white-blue-fold


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Nice choice with the EC1-A. Enjoy it!
> I would recommend the G402 but I do believe it has a laser sensor which isn't really wanted if you are playing competitively since all Laser sensors have acceleration.


As dmasteR said it's a optical. I'm actually surprised more people don't use it. It's reminiscent a bit of the MX518 (which I loved). I'm still considering picking it up to test, but I feel with the G303 and the G502 Proteus 'Spectrum' that we're do a refresh of it very soon. I've considered even doing a collective review of the mice I currently have...which is becoming a lot. I've actually considered taking on the project of a Kinzu-adder, but I'm not sure it works with the 2013 internals.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> As dmasteR said it's a optical. I'm actually surprised more people don't use it. It's reminiscent a bit of the MX518 (which I loved). I'm still considering picking it up to test, but I feel with the G303 and the G502 Proteus 'Spectrum' that we're do a refresh of it very soon. I've considered even doing a collective review of the mice I currently have...which is becoming a lot. I've actually considered taking on the project of a Kinzu-adder, but I'm not sure it works with the 2013 internals.


I think most people would rather spend more money on the G502 like I did since it does have the best sensor on the market.
Edit: The Sensor in the G402 is not bad. I am not saying that. I am saying that the sensor in the G502 is Statistically the best according to the reviews I've seen.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I think most people would rather spend more money on the G502 like I did since it does have the best sensor on the market.


And I think they would if it started out at a much lower weight. I like the mouse, and it's actually setup VERY well despite its rather bold and 'gimmicky' looks. It's just heavy to boot. If it was an 80-90 gram mouse with weights, it'd be the perfect mouse, IMO.

The G402 has a great sensor, too. To the point that it makes no sense why it's not as popular. It just doesn't look as flashy and doesn't have an RGB model successor as of yet.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I think most people would rather spend more money on the G502 like I did since it does have the best sensor on the market.


thing is that the key difference between best (g502's pmw3360) and good sensor (not even the very good - the one, that used in g302, g100s, g402 - am010) is their behaviour at very high velocity, 1.9m/s and higher. if you ever tried mouse tester software, 1.9m/s - is _really high_ vel. even people with really low sens very rarely hit that velocity.
although of course you wand to have a reserve of velocity which on you able to use your device, but 3m/s that provided by pmw3310 - is more than enough, I don't believe that there is people, that are able to get their mouses over 3m/s in any real life situation.
speaking of jitter or mouse positive/negative acc, I think on 400-800cpi all the pmw3360 & am010 & pmw3310 performing the same.

summing up thoughts above, IMO when you chouse mouse on 3310/3360, choose between shapes, not sensors.

P.S. I looked up and saw kinzu in the discussion. 3050 is a crappy sensor, had various of 3050 mouses earlier, don't recommend.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> thing is that the key difference between best (g502's pmw3360) and good sensor (not even the very good - the one, that used in g302, g100s, g402 - am010) is their behaviour at very high velocity, 1.9m/s and higher. if you ever tried mouse tester software, 1.9m/s - is _really high_ vel. even people with really low sens very rarely hit that velocity.
> although of course you wand to have a reserve of velocity which on you able to use your device, but 3m/s that provided by pmw3310 - is more than enough, I don't believe that there is people, that are able to get their mouses over 3m/s in any real life situation.
> speaking of jitter or mouse positive/negative acc, I think on 400-800cpi all the pmw3360 & am010 & pmw3310 performing the same.
> 
> summing up thoughts above, IMO when you chouse mouse on 3310/3360, choose between shapes, not sensors.
> 
> P.S. I looked up and saw kinzu in the discussion. 3050 is a crappy sensor, had various of 3050 mouses earlier, don't recommend.


Yeah, I used it in the discussion to introduce the possibility of modding it into a Kinzu-adder. It has a great shape, but a terrible sensor for anyone that uses low sens.

I've had 3 versions and I've been able to make all 3 malfunction at a relatively low x m/s rate.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And I think they would if it started out at a much lower weight. I like the mouse, and it's actually setup VERY well despite its rather bold and 'gimmicky' looks. It's just heavy to boot. If it was an 80-90 gram mouse with weights, it'd be the perfect mouse, IMO.
> 
> The G402 has a great sensor, too. To the point that it makes no sense why it's not as popular. It just doesn't look as flashy and doesn't have an RGB model successor as of yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> thing is that the key difference between best (g502's pmw3360) and good sensor (not even the very good - the one, that used in g302, g100s, g402 - am010) is their behaviour at very high velocity, 1.9m/s and higher. if you ever tried mouse tester software, 1.9m/s - is _really high_ vel. even people with really low sens very rarely hit that velocity.
> although of course you wand to have a reserve of velocity which on you able to use your device, but 3m/s that provided by pmw3310 - is more than enough, I don't believe that there is people, that are able to get their mouses over 3m/s in any real life situation.
> speaking of jitter or mouse positive/negative acc, I think on 400-800cpi all the pmw3360 & am010 & pmw3310 performing the same.
> 
> summing up thoughts above, IMO when you chouse mouse on 3310/3360, choose between shapes, not sensors.
> 
> P.S. I looked up and saw kinzu in the discussion. 3050 is a crappy sensor, had various of 3050 mouses earlier, don't recommend.


When I say "the best" I meant statistically.


----------



## ignsvn

I really love my G402.. Assigned home, end, page up & page down on the extra buttons. It helps a lot when programming









Edit: the sensor never dissapoint during gaming. But then again i'm just a lousy gamer lol.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> I really love my G402.. Assigned home, end, page up & page down on the extra buttons. It helps a lot when programming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the sensor never dissapoint during gaming. But then again i'm just a lousy gamer lol.


I really hope to add the G402 to my collection one day. Really great mouse.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> When I say "the best" I meant statistically.


I figured so







. I'd honestly say if you like the weight of the G502, the G402 is just redundant with a different scroll wheel. I've used one briefly, but not for gaming. Shape is the same, but the scroll will is like that of the G303...which I found is a love/hate thing.

However, I find myself collecting peripherals quite a bit lately, so I may add it to my colleciton, too. I'm just hoping a 'G403' comes out with a better scroll wheel (something less rattle-y than the G502, but more functional than the generic one on the G402/G303) and potentially RGB lighting and slightly lower weight. The side grip material of the G502 wouldn't hurt it, either.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I figured so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd honestly say if you like the weight of the G502, the G402 is just redundant with a different scroll wheel. I've used one briefly, but not for gaming. Shape is the same, but the scroll will is like that of the G303...which I found is a love/hate thing.
> 
> However, I find myself collecting peripherals quite a bit lately, so I may add it to my colleciton, too. I'm just hoping a 'G403' comes out with a better scroll wheel (something less rattle-y than the G502, but more functional than the generic one on the G402/G303) and potentially RGB lighting and slightly lower weight. The side grip material of the G502 wouldn't hurt it, either.











The weight of the G502 isn't a bother to me but I do prefer lighter mice. I do plan to add the G402 to my collection of mice with the G303 and G900.
Also earlier when I said the G402 had a laser sensor, I was thinking of the Corsair M65 which got an optical sensor update recently.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weight of the G502 isn't a bother to me but I do prefer lighter mice. I do plan to add the G402 to my collection of mice with the G303 and G900.
> Also earlier when I said the G402 had a laser sensor, I was thinking of the Corsair M65 which got an optical sensor update recently.


I had the laser version of the M65 for a small time, and I actually found the sensor to work perfectly fine for low sens CS:GO use. However, the mouse itself forced me to use it in a fingertip grip and for a fingertip mouse, it was very heavy and awkward since I had to hold it in a way to not hit the 'sniper' button. The G502s placement for this button is much more appropriate, for instance.

I'm actually considering picking up a Zowie FK1 or FK2 as well to see how I like it compared to the Kinzu. I like small, light mice like the Kinzu for MOBA style games.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much do the pins cost when purchased at a major?


$15 I believe.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I had the laser version of the M65 for a small time, and I actually found the sensor to work perfectly fine for low sens CS:GO use. However, the mouse itself forced me to use it in a fingertip grip and for a fingertip mouse, it was very heavy and awkward since I had to hold it in a way to not hit the 'sniper' button. The G502s placement for this button is much more appropriate, for instance.
> 
> I'm actually considering picking up a Zowie FK1 or FK2 as well to see how I like it compared to the Kinzu. I like small, light mice like the Kinzu for MOBA style games.


I use the optical version of the M65 and I love it. Though I prefer heavier mice over the lighter mice.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I use the optical version of the M65 and I love it. Though I prefer heavier mice over the lighter mice.


Yeah, I'm erring on the side of lighter to middle weigh mice. I'm enjoying the EC1-A so far. Adjusting still, but it makes the DeathAdder look 'lesser'.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'm erring on the side of lighter to middle weigh mice. I'm enjoying the EC1-A so far. Adjusting still, but it makes the DeathAdder look 'lesser'.


Enjoy it







I really love mine


----------



## Wovermars1996

Prediction time:
My picks are:
NaVi
Dignitas (Only because they beat Astralis who got further in MLG Columbus than EnVyUs)
mousesports (Really want to see GODSENT win though)
NiP


----------



## semencmoz

is there a way to trade x items with lower price to 1 item with higher price?
I have 8 items with overall cost of ~215$ and i want karambit rust coat (190-195$), but my Items are all low tier, so every single trader is like "eeh, add another 10$ cuz ur knife is bs". if I quicksell my items on market, i'll get around 185$, so what is the point then?
8items -> keys -> 1item is easier?

upd: how much do keys cost in game in dollars? 2.5$?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> is there a way to trade x items with lower price to 1 item with higher price?
> I have 8 items with overall cost of ~215$ and i want karambit rust coat (190-195$), but my Items are all low tier, so every single trader is like "eeh, add another 10$ cuz ur knife is bs". if I quicksell my items on market, i'll get around 185$, so what is the point then?
> 8items -> keys -> 1item is easier?
> 
> upd: how much do keys cost in game in dollars? 2.5$?


$2.5 if you buy them from steam (assuming there's no tax)

but you can buy them from people in bulk for less than $2


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> is there a way to trade x items with lower price to 1 item with higher price?
> I have 8 items with overall cost of ~215$ and i want karambit rust coat (190-195$), but my Items are all low tier, so every single trader is like "eeh, add another 10$ cuz ur knife is bs". *if I quicksell my items on market*, i'll get around 185$, so what is the point then?
> 8items -> keys -> 1item is easier?
> 
> upd: how much do keys cost in game in dollars? 2.5$?


That's the whole point, mate. If you want to match the price, you will have to use market and wait 7 days and pay tax to Valve. If you want quick transaction, you will have to pay the premium to the trader.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue1512*
> 
> That's the whole point, mate. If you want to match the price, you will have to use market and wait 7 days and pay tax to Valve. If you want quick transaction, you will have to pay the premium to the trader.


I don't get it. I thaught that the whole point of trading items is to avoid paying steam taxes and lose less in the course of a deal. Like I want your item for 200$ and I have my item at 205$, if I sell it on market, i'll get 180$, so let's trade, I'll lose only 5$ while you will only get little profit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> $2.5 if you buy them from steam (assuming there's no tax)
> 
> but you can buy them from people in bulk for less than $2


no, I just comparing my local price with us price. ingame in russia keys cost 170rub, which is 170/67 2.53$


----------



## semencmoz

woops. del.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> is there a way to trade x items with lower price to 1 item with higher price?
> I have 8 items with overall cost of ~215$ and i want karambit rust coat (190-195$), but my Items are all low tier, so every single trader is like "eeh, add another 10$ cuz ur knife is bs". if I quicksell my items on market, i'll get around 185$, so what is the point then?
> 8items -> keys -> 1item is easier?
> 
> upd: how much do keys cost in game in dollars? 2.5$?


If you want to see if you can get keys cheaper, try Opskins.com
I should say that I'm not affiliated with them if it seems like i just advertised them, I just use the site a lot to buy skins and they're really reliable.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Am I the only one who thinks GuardiaN should not be playing? His hand was seriously messed up from his Twitter pics.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks GuardiaN should not be playing? His hand was seriously messed up from his Twitter pics.


His doctor approved it, so I assume he's in a good enough condition.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> His doctor approved it, so I assume he's in a good enough condition.


Stalin's doctor approved the heavy cardio routine that lead to his heart failure and death







Not to sound too morbid, but just sayin'


----------



## Wovermars1996

I stand corrected: https://www.livecap.tv/t/dreamhackcs/uJWrk9ATvAr


----------



## SheepMoose

Had the funniest MM game today. Spawned in on CT side, first thing I saw was some guy on the other team spinbotting during warm up. Everyone in TS was going "GG, let's just have one abandon and we'll queue for ESEA or something".

Pistol round, he's no where to be seen. Really weird. End up going T spawn and he's just AFK. Odd.
Second round, he times out.
We end up going 8 - 1, before he is forced to abandon the match. The other team surrender immediately.

Get rekt to those that were getting boosted.


----------



## dmasteR

https://www.livecap.tv/t/dreamhackcs/uGEppJ2sEiz

What a sick 3K by f0rest.


----------



## pez

Looks like I've been missing a good tournament.

EC1-a is awesome, but unfortunately mine is wobbly. Doesn't sit flat enough on my mousepad and I can feel it when left clicking. Can't tell if I want to hack at it or re-apply the feet. I'm loving the mouse like no other, and Amazon is showing 1-2 months before their next shipment







.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I was a little off with my predictions
Dignitas didn't put up as good a fight that they did against Astralis so EnVyUs won.
GODSENT did really well against mousesport (Great to see Pronax playing again)

So it's going to be
NaVi vs EnVyUs
NiP vs GODSENT
I'm going with NaVi and NiP
EnVyUs are starting to get some of their form back but not to the point where I feel 100% backing them
GODSENT are showing great potential with Twist as their best fragger but I'm still not convinced
Also if NiP win this entire event i will be so happy.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks like I've been missing a good tournament.
> 
> EC1-a is awesome, but unfortunately mine is wobbly. Doesn't sit flat enough on my mousepad and I can feel it when left clicking. Can't tell if I want to hack at it or re-apply the feet. I'm loving the mouse like no other, and Amazon is showing 1-2 months before their next shipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Didn't yours come with spare mouse feet?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Didn't yours come with spare mouse feet?


It did, but I'm not convinced it's the feet as they look very even on the bottom. I'm also not thrilled to potentially have to use them already, either. I notice it less and less as I play, so maybe my hand will warp it into shape from heat....







.

I've played consistently two days in a row with it, but we'll see what happens after the brain and body break-in phase passes.


----------



## el gappo

Navi and NV are about to go at it!

Let's see if Guardians new wrist is as good as the old one


----------



## Wovermars1996

NaVi may have made a mistake with their map pick of Dust2 instead of Train. I do not feel so good picking them now after seeing the map picks


----------



## el gappo

It's gotten to a point where you just expect to see happy's miserable face on cam while he fails in an unwinnable 1vX situation at the end of every round.

Got to be so frustrating to be his team mate.

Edit: Happy won a 1v1!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> It's gotten to a point where you just expect to see happy's miserable face on cam while he fails in an unwinnable 1vX situation at the end of every round.
> 
> Got to be so frustrating to be his team mate.
> 
> Edit: Happy won a 1v1!


Then he blames it on kio


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Then he blames it on kio


Devil is really stepping up and filling Kio's shoes with pushes like that









LOL HenryG needs new pants after that one.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Seized MVP with 29 kills


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Devil is really stepping up and filling Kio's shoes with pushes like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL HenryG needs new pants after that one.


----------



## Wovermars1996

NaVi go 2-0 with a 16-2 win.
Wow...
Now NiP or GODSENT


----------



## el gappo

Got to imagine NIP take this series, especially with this crowd.

Wouldn't be the first time Pronax and Schneider have upset them at Dreamhack though!


----------



## el gappo

Pyth must be 1-20 in AWP duels this tourny. Please stop it Pyth!

Turning out to be a great series


----------



## eBombzor

YES NIP!! How long has it been since NiP won an offline tourney? Was it Cologne 2014? Anyhow, so good to see NiP win again. It's been too long.


----------



## Wovermars1996

I've never been so happy to get a pick wrong. NiP! NiP! NiP!


----------



## SheepMoose

I don't know if you guys will agree with me, but after Malmo I think it's safe to say that MLG Columbus was no where near as good. So many tight matches and amazing plays, great production all around too.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I don't know if you guys will agree with me, but after Malmo I think it's safe to say that MLG Columbus was no where near as good. So many tight matches and amazing plays, great production all around too.


One of the things I think DreamHack does is that when it switches to a player's perspective, It's also shows the player on a facecam.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I don't know if you guys will agree with me, but after Malmo I think it's safe to say that MLG Columbus was no where near as good. So many tight matches and amazing plays, great production all around too.


too much wierd results/upsets. feels more like an exhibition tournament after major then a major. although yeah, production quality was major-worth.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I don't know if you guys will agree with me, but after Malmo I think it's safe to say that MLG Columbus was no where near as good. So many tight matches and amazing plays, great production all around too.


Production wise it was good, although I'd have preferred to have had Richard Lewis on there too. Without fnatic, and with a recovering Guardian I don't think you can say it was a better tournament, people are getting a bit far ahead of themselves with the fact that NiP won, they had a pretty easy path through, but still nearly lost to GODSENT. Then they played Navi in the final in two close games, where Guardian didn't really show up, not did much of Navi to be honest and people think it's the return of NiP to top level form, unless they can beat a fully strong Navi, Luminosity and fnatic then they're not.

I'm still not convinced by pyth either, no idea why they kept giving him an AWP when he kept losing every duel and missing a ton of shots.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So this is interesting.
NaVi move to the top spot because they have finished consistently 2nd in the last couple of events. Fnatic have dropped 2 spots after the MLG Columbus results and not attending DreamHack. NiP move up to the top 5 which is awesome. But both GODSENT and TyLoo move up massively in the ranking


----------



## Wovermars1996

Pro tip? https://gfycat.com/AmusingBrokenConch
Edit: Can confirm. You can shoot through that wall.


----------



## semencmoz

neat wallbang. good luck using it in game tho.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> neat wallbang. good luck using it in game tho.


Well I don't play Overpass that much


----------



## pez

Overpass is actually fun IMO. But getting a team in MM that's even functional at Dust2 is tiring in its own right.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Overpass is actually fun IMO. But getting a team in MM that's even functional at Dust2 is tiring in its own right.


The map is fun no doubt, I just don't play Overpass and Cache as much as Inferno, Dust2, Mirage and Cobblestone


----------



## pez

Oh I love me some Cache. Cache > Dust2 > Mirage > Overpass > Inferno > Cobblestone for me. Overpass would be higher if I played it more...same for Cobble. I actually genuinely hate Inferno in MM. I've had a handful of really good and functional groups on it, but otherwise....RIP.


----------



## semencmoz

we are playing ~25% of all games at overpass, and we have 68%win rate on it. personally I like more cobblestone for it's visuals and puggy nature, although winrate on it is down the toilet for us ~46%. overall for me and my friends overpass (68%) > dust 2 (55%) > inferno (55% altough we are playing this map way less, like only 6% games) > nuke (53%, including old version) > train (50%) > mirage (47%, second played map, my least favourite map in active duty) > cobblestone (46%) > cache (44%)
personally:
soloQ: inferno > mirage > cache > dust 2. randoms cant into customs
teamQ: cobblestone > overpass > dust 2 > train > cache > inferno > mirage > else.


----------



## Wovermars1996

s1mple is out of Liquid and is now looking for a european team.


----------



## semencmoz

if he wants to awp, he has only choice - faze. -fox +s1mple.
if he dont mind to be rifler, then the best possible option is mouz. -spidi -denis +s1mple +bondik(lel) ez top5.
probably will end up in flipsid3, if they will find moneyz to buy him out.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Cache HD Update:


----------



## emsj86

Man I was happy with a top talent player playing for an na team. He seemed to fit very well with liquid. I guess it's true he is a cancer.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Inferno has been moved to the reserve pool and Nuke has been moved to the active pool.
This is terrible Fnatic/ EnVyUs but great for NiP since Inferno was one of Fnatic/EnVyUs strongest maps and NiP are great on Nuke. Their record: Wins / draws / losses 116 / 1 / 16


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO Update:

Quote:


> [UI]
> - Adjusted Spectator Graphs: Replaced HSP and economy stats with Enemies Flashed and Utility Damage.
> - Added main menu UI to register for a new beta.
> [MAPS]
> - Tulip
> - Various bug and exploit fixes
> - Mirage
> - Vandalism
> - Moved Nuke to the Active Duty map group.
> - Moved Inferno to the Reserves map group.
> [OPERATION WILDFIRE]
> - Updated a Wildfire mission (YOINK!) for the bonus condition to use Santorini instead of Nuke.
> [SDK]
> - demoinfogo tool code is now available on GitHub and no longer ships as part of SDK.
> - https://github.com/ValveSoftware/csgo-demoinfo, patches welcome.
> - demoinfogo includes a GitHub fix for PlayerInfo being retrieved with wrong Entity if players reconnect during the match demo (Thanks rchh!).
> [COMMUNITY SERVERS]
> - Changed default value for cvar sv_quota_stringcmdspersecond=16 to make community servers that don't actively configure this setting run with a more conservative command rate limit.


----------



## w35t

Prime status! This is essentially an effort to thwart smurfs is it not?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Nice Valve


----------



## S0nnyWarbucks58

I am gonna start playing CS:GO is there a server where I won't get slaughtered on?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0nnyWarbucks58*
> 
> I am gonna start playing CS:GO is there a server where I won't get slaughtered on?


No. Leave while you still can.


----------



## S0nnyWarbucks58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> No. Leave while you still can.


Well, shoot.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0nnyWarbucks58*
> 
> I am gonna start playing CS:GO is there a server where I won't get slaughtered on?


Have you tried MatchMaking? Once you're calibrated, you'll play people roughly your skill level.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> *Inferno has been moved to the reserve pool* and Nuke has been moved to the active pool.
> This is terrible Fnatic/ EnVyUs but great for NiP since Inferno was one of Fnatic/EnVyUs strongest maps and NiP are great on Nuke. Their record: Wins / draws / losses 116 / 1 / 16


Best. Decision. Ever.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Prime status! This is essentially an effort to thwart smurfs is it not?


Most likely they are targeting hackers instead of smurfs.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Best. Decision. Ever.


Well FMPONE might be giving the map a remake.


----------



## chemicalfan

Can't wait to see the pros on Nuke again









What is this 'prime' thing about? Why does CSGO what your phone number? Is Gaben going to call you personally each time you rank up?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't wait to see the pros on Nuke again


it will be a couple of monts until pros will actually invest their time in new nuke. i'd bet that top teams would start play this map around end of june and more towards Cologne.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> What is this 'prime' thing about? Why does CSGO what your phone number? Is Gaben going to call you personally each time you rank up?


just forcing cheaters to invest even more to play MM. x$ for cheat + 10$ new account +10 hours to reach rank 3 + 3$ new phone number +time to go and actually buy new sim card. smurfs are barely affected.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Most likely they are targeting hackers instead of smurfs.


Interesting. I was wondering what use this would be, but both of those make more sense than the nothing I came up with lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Well FMPONE might be giving the map a remake.


I'll be interested to see the changes. I just had a really hard time enjoying the map.


----------



## semencmoz

So my stats (using headshotbox, saving almost every demo since july 2015):
366 games total, approximately 1830 opponents (some of them I played twice, doesn't really matter), from which 86 are VAC-banned. we are not taking into account how much of opponents used undetected cheats, 86 players are already banned. We also not talking right now that some of they may play in same team (I could check it, but it is too boring). so 86/1830 it is 0.047 players, meaning approximately (5*0.045=0.235) 23.5% to queue up against team with cheater in it in MM.
just imagine how this number would change, if players with private cheats were banned. I'd say It almost grants, that every 4th game you play has a cheater in enemy team.

and keep in mind that I mostly (like 95% of my games) playing with 4-5 people I know (internet-friends), and almost never soloQ.


http://imgur.com/3ctyU


p.s. although it doesn't necessary means that all people that banned in my games actually used cheats against me. surprisingly large margin of those vac-banned was a bottom-fraggers with low k/d. it is possible that one day they just YOLOd and downloaded public cheats just to have fun in the end.

p.p.s. I am not including january16 - onwards because there isnt much banned players yet. either people stopped cheating in 2016, or new cheats hasn't been banned yet.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0nnyWarbucks58*
> 
> I am gonna start playing CS:GO is there a server where I won't get slaughtered on?


If you're very new to the game, I'd try out Arms Race first, then Demolition, then Deathmatch (prepare to get repeatedly shot in the back, it's part of the DM experience).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> it will be a couple of monts until pros will actually invest their time in new nuke. i'd bet that top teams would start play this map around end of june and more towards Cologne.


It would make sense for teams to practice it a massive amount at the moment. It's still fairly new, so many teams may use a veto on it, leaving more known maps available, or play it in the hope that no team are experts on it yet.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It would make sense for teams to practice it a massive amount at the moment. It's still fairly new, so many teams may use a veto on it, leaving more known maps available, or play it in the hope that no team are experts on it yet.


I agree, however in first month after including new train into active duty there was like 3-4 matches on it betwen tier-1 and tier-2 teams. I remember waiting to watch Train for a weeks after it been reintroduced.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0nnyWarbucks58*
> 
> I am gonna start playing CS:GO is there a server where I won't get slaughtered on?


Just prepare to get annihilated at first until you start getting a feel for the game. Don't get discouraged, just give it time and maybe watch a youtube vid on csgo basics. This game can be as simple or complex as you want it to be but there is a slight learning curve unlike some other shooters *coughcodcough*

Also, don't run while shooting


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0nnyWarbucks58*
> 
> I am gonna start playing CS:GO is there a server where I won't get slaughtered on?


Here's how I started playing:
I started doing competitive matches against bots on medium then I went to expert bots. I did it to get the right mouse settings and find a role (AWPer, Rifler) I was comfortable with. After a while I was comfortable with how I was playing and started playing deathmatch and went from there.
Also watch the pros play. You benefit a lot from seeing them play.


----------



## tristanbear

So what was introduced that was supposed to "dissuade" hackers/smurfs? I can't find anything that would do that in dmaster's update post.


----------



## Masked Bud

I for one, am tired of match making and FaceIt is starting to get just as bad as FaceIt. Thinking I'm going to get ESEA, anyone else use that and like it?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked Bud*
> 
> I for one, am tired of match making and FaceIt is starting to get just as bad as FaceIt. Thinking I'm going to get ESEA, anyone else use that and like it?


Well it depends, how good are you?


----------



## obikenobi27

I think I'm about to throw the towel for Counter Strike. I just don't have the time required to rank up. You can't play at Silver because it just isn't fun. There was a point where I was MG2, probably GN4 after the update, but I stopped playing for a bit, and now it is just a hassle.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I think I'm about to throw the towel for Counter Strike. I just don't have the time required to rank up. You can't play at Silver because it just isn't fun. There was a point where I was MG2, probably GN4 after the update, but I stopped playing for a bit, and now it is just a hassle.


Do you queue up with other people?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I think I'm about to throw the towel for Counter Strike. I just don't have the time required to rank up. You can't play at Silver because it just isn't fun. There was a point where I was MG2, probably GN4 after the update, but I stopped playing for a bit, and now it is just a hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you queue up with other people?
Click to expand...

I can't anymore because the rank delta is too high. They all kept playing when I cracked down on my grades.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I can't anymore because the rank delta is too high. They all kept playing when I cracked down on my grades.


At least you have friends that still play the game.. Although I'm in the same boat, I've lost interest in the game and am thinking of quitting all together. Time to find something new to play.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> At least you have friends that still play the game.. Although I'm in the same boat, I've lost interest in the game and am thinking of quitting all together. Time to find something new to play.


I know the feeling. I mainly soloQ and its so awful getting put in a match with derankers, cheaters, people who just plain don't care, etc. I don't expect everyone to be a tryhard but its called COMPETATIVE mode for a reason.

At the end of the day, even if I hate my entire team I still have fun if I have a great game personally or magically get placed with awesome teammates (extremely rare). Ive been getting so frustrated lately as I went from MG2 to GN3 after the update, now struggling to stay above GN1-2 playing solo. I like to think play pretty well but no way can I carry 4 other people.

Sometimes you just need a break. Take a week or two off and play some other games that are actually fun and not as stressful.

Or just quit lol, no point wasting time in a game you hate.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> I know the feeling. I mainly soloQ and its so awful getting put in a match with derankers, cheaters, people who just plain don't care, etc. I don't expect everyone to be a tryhard but its called COMPETATIVE mode for a reason.
> 
> At the end of the day, even if I hate my entire team I still have fun if I have a great game personally or magically get placed with awesome teammates (extremely rare). Ive been getting so frustrated lately as I went from MG2 to GN3 after the update, now struggling to stay above GN1-2 playing solo. I like to think play pretty well but no way can I carry 4 other people.
> 
> Sometimes you just need a break. Take a week or two off and play some other games that are actually fun and not as stressful.
> 
> Or just quit lol, no point wasting time in a game you hate.


I just got off a two week break and played a match and enjoyed it. I just have no desire to play everyday anymore, I still hop on from time to time.


----------



## Masked Bud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Well it depends, how good are you?


I'm decent. Not amazing but not awful either. I tend to play well if I have good teammates.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked Bud*
> 
> I'm decent. Not amazing but not awful either. I tend to play well if I have good teammates.


I joined a pug on esea and accidentally chose random map and got Overpass which I don't know very well. I got ripped a new on by my whole team and just wanted to hide in a corner and shamefully weep.

So yeah esea servers are pretty legit


----------



## jach11

I wouldn't waste any time and money on joining ESEA unless you can handle grinding to get good stats. The main issue is that people pay for the service and don't know the basics, which pisses other people off.


----------



## emsj86

I would try cevo before esea and faceit before cevo. I happened to do it the revers way and joined esea first (when I was only 50 hours into the game). Of course I it my a handed to me.


----------



## Masked Bud

I've been playing for almost 18 months now so I know most maps pretty well. (We won't mention my 1000 hours in the game...) Just like everyone else though, my aim needs work.


----------



## semencmoz

hmmm. if I have second registred float value for rust coat m9 bayo, is it considered collectioner-esk item? float .9990


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> Ive been getting so frustrated lately as I went from MG2 to GN3 after the update, now struggling to stay above GN1-2 playing solo.


You shouldn't get frustrated over ranks, what's important is that YOU improve and get better. Could be that it's actually the skillgroup you belong in currently, it's where most players are anyway.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> So what was introduced that was supposed to "dissuade" hackers/smurfs? I can't find anything that would do that in dmaster's update post.


Matchmaking Prime. Basically, you tie your phone number that you use for Steam to your CSGO account. This allows you to play with other people who have done the same. The reason why this is a good idea, is that it means people who want to smurf, cheat, boost or derank on an alt account also have to get a phone number for each account. That extra step will make it very awkward for people to just casually set up an alt, and it means that the pool of Prime players should theoretically have less issues with smurfs, cheaters, boosters or derankers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> hmmm. if I have second registred float value for rust coat m9 bayo, is it considered collectioner-esk item? float .9990


Yes, it may add a few extra keys if you find a collector wanting very high-float skins.


----------



## pez

Welp, back to the DA Chroma. I'm hoping BenQ/Zowie CS is good...but considering the backorder/recall they're having on the ECx-A line, I might not see a replacement for a couple months. Seriously bummed







.

So, I've thrown some painters tape over the grips on the Chroma and going to test it out







.


----------



## S0nnyWarbucks58

I will do the whole match maker thing, but now I need to know all of the names of the places in the game. all the lingo


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0nnyWarbucks58*
> 
> I will do the whole match maker thing, but now I need to know all of the names of the places in the game. all the lingo


This guide covers them.

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=157442340

It's much easier to learn if you do a walk around the map whilst looking at the names. You'll get an idea for how the names relate to each other, which will make it easier to learn than just by looking at a list of names.


----------



## S0nnyWarbucks58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> This guide covers them.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=157442340
> 
> It's much easier to learn if you do a walk around the map whilst looking at the names. You'll get an idea for how the names relate to each other, which will make it easier to learn than just by looking at a list of names.


Cool, will do. Now, I wait til my birthday use and use my summer job money with my birthday money to make a decent PC.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welp, back to the DA Chroma. I'm hoping BenQ/Zowie CS is good...but considering the backorder/recall they're having on the ECx-A line, I might not see a replacement for a couple months. Seriously bummed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So, I've thrown some painters tape over the grips on the Chroma and going to test it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've had to send my EC1-A back to Rexflo after in the internal supports weren't holding the top of the mice down properly and the entire top half of the mice started lifting.


----------



## obikenobi27

This is why I hate CounterStrike. I was just about to leave, then it gives me a decent game where the Juan Deags were in my favor.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I've had to send my EC1-A back to Rexflo after in the internal supports weren't holding the top of the mice down properly and the entire top half of the mice started lifting.


Zowie had not problem offering me to send it in, but NC to CA shipping is a no go. I'm not paying ~$10 to ship my mouse I bought brand new less than 2 weeks ago back. I took some really fine sand paper and evened it out to be usable







. When AMZN gets stock back in, I'll get it sorted.


----------



## Wovermars1996

I was opening a case and two Frontside Misty went past so I was angry but then it landed on one. Factory new as well.


----------



## Wovermars1996

This 1v1 thing from pgl is amazing. Commentary from Sadokist is amazing


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I was opening a case and two Frontside Misty went past so I was angry but then it landed on one. Factory new as well.


I just got this drop on my smurf account







. I have better unboxing luck on it than my main







. So I try to unbox anything I get on my smurf







.


----------



## emsj86

Well I just lost 14 out of 16 csgolotto flips. I was killing it all week and lost it all in a half hour. Broke even. But I can def. say the feeling of losing will always out way the feeling of winning. Should have cashed out And used it to buy some PC goodies


----------



## Wovermars1996

Liquid's team coach James "Jame^s" O'Connor has left Liquid


----------



## ronnin426850

Screw all that, did you see the Prime Account Matchmaking thing? No more smurfing!


----------



## Wovermars1996

So kennyS and Kio have no problem hanging out together so it seems like the problem comes from apEX or NBK


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Screw all that, did you see the Prime Account Matchmaking thing? No more smurfing!


Lmao not really


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Lmao not really


Well, it will reduce it significantly.

Also, "lmao"? Really? I should be a comedian


----------



## pez

Or a smurf could just put Prime Account on his smurf and continue to troll. Because why would he care if he's SMFC on his main and gets queued up with *gasp* _GEs_.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Or a smurf could just put Prime Account on his smurf and continue to troll. Because why would he care if he's SMFC on his main and gets queued up with *gasp* _GEs_.


Oh noes, it's not a perfect system! Who would believe that


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So kennyS and Kio have no problem hanging out together so it seems like the problem comes from apEX or NBK


The French scene has so many conflicts...

NBK won't play with Ex6tenz but wants to play with Happy
Ex6tenz won't play with Happy
Shox won't play with Happy

I think those are the other big ones


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I think Fnatic's small losing streak are because OlofMeister isn't playing and because Krimz isn't getting alot of kills. In the 3 games they played against FaZe yesterday, the games that they lost were the ones where Krimz didn't get many kills and the one game Fnatic won was the one where Krimz managed to get quite a few kills.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Full team list for DH Open Austin
http://www.hltv.org/news/17641-full-team-list-for-dh-open-austin


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Full team list for DH Open Austin
> http://www.hltv.org/news/17641-full-team-list-for-dh-open-austin


Finally... Something an NA team could actually win!


----------



## Wovermars1996

LDLC confirm new team
http://www.hltv.org/news/17642-ldlc-confirm-new-team


----------



## Tennobanzai

I see some csgo guides recommend/advertise "Kill Ping". Is it just them advertising it to get money or does it really work?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I see some csgo guides recommend/advertise "Kill Ping". Is it just them advertising it to get money or does it really work?


Same type of garbage software as ***ast. Not to mention if you go to Kill Pings site, it's all kind of sketch.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I see some csgo guides recommend/advertise "Kill Ping". Is it just them advertising it to get money or does it really work?


I can almost guarantee that not a single professional player uses Kill Ping. Such a program might work under certain circumstances, but the program it's self can't make up for a bad ISP which i'm going to guess is the problem most people run into. That or maxed out bandwidth which again is either local network or ISP and is very unlikely to be fixed by a program. At least that's what I assume.

It's possible that the only thing the program would do is add one more server rack for your data to go through. Or maybe the entire program is just a placebo. Who knows?


----------



## Wovermars1996

John "wenton" Eriksson will be the temporary replacement for Fnatic for today's match.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Chroma 3 cases are now available


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 4/27/2016
27 APR 2016 -

[MISC]
- *Added the Chroma 3 Case.*
- In-game blog is now displayed using the language of game UI when possible.
- Fixed rounding errors in timing for molotovs/incendiary grenades. They now deal exactly 40 DPS regardless of server tickrate.
- Fixed community server crash relating to graphs and games that go into overtime.
- Equip armor sounds are now slightly different for T and CT
- Added official game servers in Chile.

Chroma 3's are said to be available but i don't think they are dropping quite yet. maybe a bug?


----------



## pez

Whoa, that P250 Asiimov is bae <3.

Also, the SSG-08 skin is pretty nice. I think I actually can appreciate all but like 3 of the skins.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Whoa, that P250 Asiimov is bae <3.
> 
> Also, the SSG-08 skin is pretty nice. I think I actually can appreciate all but like 3 of the skins.


It's super nice. I like about 8 of the new skins.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I've wanted people's opinion on the future of CSGO so:
Would you like Counter Strike: Global Offensive to go the way of Windows 10 and get updates every now and then?
Those updates include updating the engine, weapons, Maps added, Bug fixes, ETC

Or

Get a new standalone game like "CSGO 2"?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I've wanted people's opinion on the future of CSGO so:
> Would you like Counter Strike: Global Offensive to go the way of Windows 10 and get updates every now and then?
> Those updates include updating the engine, weapons, Maps added, Bug fixes, ETC
> 
> Or
> 
> Get a new standalone game like "CSGO 2"?


I prefer if they keep updating the same game. The new Nuke proves that the current engine can carry the game at least for 5 or so more years before it start to lose players due to graphics.

Weapons... we're fine as is.

If we get updated netcode, game can be immortal.


----------



## semencmoz

I cant imagine Valve making another CS right now.

they spend so much money and effort to grow new community from two separate playerbases (1.6 and css), and I bet that with every new released weapon case they make the amount of money, some other indie developers couldn't get from their entire games. why would they spend money to make a new game, waste another train of money to transfer every pro player from game they like to new game, grow new community (which definitely will resist drastic changes, especially after their 1000$ inventorys in single hour after new CS announcement will drop in cost to 100$) from csgo.


----------



## KaffieneKing

I really think they will have to keep just improving the graphics of the game, its not like its a hard to run game most players will have plenty of rhetorical horsepower going unused.

If they *do* make a CSGO it'll have to be a new engine to the existing game IMO


----------



## obikenobi27

Between the economy and the risk of splitting communities like source and 1.6, Valve would be at a whole new low if they released a new CS. I expect an update to Source 2 this summer.


----------



## pez

Yeah, and those prices currently are great







. I guess I can wait a year for a MW P250 Asiimov to be 'affordable'.

Also, I'd like to see CS:GO constantly updated. Map updates and small changes constantly force people to learn and adapt. I think until the skill levels plateau across the board (which is virtually impossible), a new CS:GO is unnecessary.


----------



## emsj86

They should focus on getting new maps that can be top tier maps. Do beta testing for them before release. Guns maybe a switch of a galil to anther similar gun or maybe add a mp5 to have one side use ump other mp5


----------



## pez

I would be curious to see the MP5 make an appearance. Not sure what would replace the Galil, though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would be curious to see the MP5 make an appearance. Not sure what would replace the Galil, though.


Just let it be a skin replacement for the MP7, no change in stats or anything.

I personally don't want anymore R8 or CZ incidents.


----------



## Phreec

Bah, another batch of skins but no clean, simplistic ones.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Bah, another batch of skins but no clean, simplistic ones.


The SG is pretty good. I also like Tec-9 | Re-Entry, XM1014 | Black Tie, and Dual Berettas | Ventilators


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> The SG is pretty good. I also like Tec-9 | Re-Entry, XM1014 | Black Tie, and Dual Berettas | Ventilators


I'm still waiting for a Rust Coat AWP


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Bah, another batch of skins but no clean, simplistic ones.
> 
> 
> 
> The SG is pretty good. I also like Tec-9 | Re-Entry, XM1014 | Black Tie, and Dual Berettas | Ventilators
Click to expand...

These skins are good but the rest are pretty bad IMO.

This has been going on for awhile now unfortunately. Most skins being put into the game are too colorful/detailed to the point where it's ugly.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> These skins are good but the rest are pretty bad IMO.
> 
> This has been going on for awhile now unfortunately. Most skins being put into the game are too colorful/detailed to the point where it's ugly.


It's on purpose


----------



## Wovermars1996

NaVi are teasing a lineup change.
My guess is Edward is out, Simple is in.


----------



## PureAngus

Im in a weird place right now with this game fellas. Valve MM has been the ultimate cancer now for about a week straight. Even when I que with 1 or two buddies (I don't have enough to do consistent 5 man) its either hard smurfs, obvious wall hackers/people toggling, or awful team mates. For example, last night we were 12-12 and my team mate kept buying autos, rushing onto sites then throwing it at the other team without even attempting to shoot. Once he ran out of money he would tk us all then go afk. I get that sometimes you stop caring and don't try very hard but to go that far out of your way to ruin a comp game that you have to invest about an hour in is just ridiculous.

Of the other sites out there, I know faceit isn't really much better and even though ESEA is legit Id get my rump handed to me and become "that guy" instead of having fun lol. Is CEVO pretty decent?

I don't stress my rank too hard but I'm getting tired of playing this game when is a 30/70 chance of even having a legitimate match without any bs involved.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> Im in a weird place right now with this game fellas. Valve MM has been the ultimate cancer now for about a week straight. Even when I que with 1 or two buddies (I don't have enough to do consistent 5 man) its either hard smurfs, obvious wall hackers/people toggling, or awful team mates. For example, last night we were 12-12 and my team mate kept buying autos, rushing onto sites then throwing it at the other team without even attempting to shoot. Once he ran out of money he would tk us all then go afk. I get that sometimes you stop caring and don't try very hard but to go that far out of your way to ruin a comp game that you have to invest about an hour in is just ridiculous.
> 
> Of the other sites out there, I know faceit isn't really much better and even though ESEA is legit Id get my rump handed to me and become "that guy" instead of having fun lol. Is CEVO pretty decent?
> 
> I don't stress my rank too hard but I'm getting tired of playing this game when is a 30/70 chance of even having a legitimate match without any bs involved.


Until Valve actually puts in a good anti cheat/ punishment for stuff like what you just said, that stuff is going to continue. At the moment I've just been using the ESEA client since you're guaranteed to have a clean game. For CEVO you'd have to wait for someone else to say something since I have no experience with it but maybe this will help http://www.hltv.org/forum/685076-review-esea-faceit-cevo


----------



## PureAngus

Yeah I know part of it is because of my rank (GN2) which is a haven for throwers/cheaters. Its hard to get ranked up with all the tomfoolery in my games and irritates me even more that my best games are when I'm able to cue up into a MG level match.

I have ESEA but tbh I only played like 2 games on it and accidentally left it on "any map" and got my 2 worst


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> Yeah I know part of it is because of my rank (GN2) which is a haven for throwers/cheaters. Its hard to get ranked up with all the tomfoolery in my games and irritates me even more that my best games are when I'm able to cue up into a MG level match.
> 
> I have ESEA but tbh I only played like 2 games on it and accidentally left it on "any map" and got my 2 worst


I'm GN3 right now, promotion way overdue, we can cue up together some time if you want.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Just let it be a skin replacement for the MP7, no change in stats or anything.
> 
> I personally don't want anymore R8 or CZ incidents.


I would actually be ok with this. I love the MP7 already








.

Ranked up to MGE on my smurf last night







.

I'm also at that awkward point where I've bought a ton of lighter mice only to realize the G502 with front weights might be to my liking







.

Only time will tell.

I think the Zowie mice is going back. They never responded back to my email response of me expecting them to cover shipping on a <30 day old product. So I'll let Amazon foot the bill on shipping and they can take it back *shrug*.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would actually be ok with this. I love the MP7 already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ranked up to MGE on my smurf last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm also at that awkward point where I've bought a ton of lighter mice only to realize the G502 with front weights might be to my liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> I think the Zowie mice is going back. They never responded back to my email response of me expecting them to cover shipping on a <30 day old product. So I'll let Amazon foot the bill on shipping and they can take it back *shrug*.


That's odd. Zowie got back to me immediately. Try messaging them on Facebook. They will replace yours for you if the place you bought it from don't help


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I think that because Santorini is such a good map that it should be part of the game permanently.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I'm GN3 right now, promotion way overdue, we can cue up together some time if you want.


Idk if our times online match up but Im usually on between 7-10 EST. Shoot me a pm


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, I want to upgrade my old Benq 120Hz 24" Monitor.

What's the best in terms of:
144Hz
24" & 27"
G-Sync or none (No free Sync, Team Green







)

What would you guys get?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to upgrade my old Benq 120Hz 24" Monitor.
> 
> What's the best in terms of:
> 144Hz
> 24" & 27"
> G-Sync or none (No free Sync, Team Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> What would you guys get?


Budget?
According to Newegg reviews, the ASUS ROG PG278Q is the best for you but here's a few: https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/monitor/#W=2400,2700&A=1


----------



## MR-e

Budget would be under $1,000.00 CAD. Will be used primarily for CSGO gaming.

I'll take a look at those monitors you listed, thanks


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to upgrade my old Benq 120Hz 24" Monitor.
> 
> What's the best in terms of:
> 144Hz
> 24" & 27"
> G-Sync or none (No free Sync, Team Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> What would you guys get?


I'd get nothing until that monitor breaks, if you're on the XL2420T no reason to get anything new in my opinion.. Use it till it don't work no more!


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to upgrade my old Benq 120Hz 24" Monitor.
> 
> What's the best in terms of:
> 144Hz
> 24" & 27"
> G-Sync or none (No free Sync, Team Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> What would you guys get?


I have an Acer XB270HU that I really enjoy. The newer 271 model is out as well. Little difference aside from being overclockable to 165hz (which the 270 can do if you get lucky and have the newer firmware installed from factory) and it has almost 0 bezel. Has that "gamer" look to it also unlike the 270.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> I'd get nothing until that monitor breaks, if you're on the XL2420T no reason to get anything new in my opinion.. Use it till it don't work no more! thumb.gif


Are you suggesting he wait until he _needs_ a replacement to upgrade? Stop that nonsense


----------



## MR-e

Thanks guys, I just mainly want a bigger screen as the 24" is getting cramped.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thanks guys, I just mainly want a bigger screen as the 24" is getting cramped.


I'm upgrading to a BenQ XL2730Z because I wanted 144Hz and 1440P


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> That's odd. Zowie got back to me immediately. Try messaging them on Facebook. They will replace yours for you if the place you bought it from don't help


They had no issue with offering a replacement, and they got back to me quickly the first time, but I expressed that I did not think I should have to pay for shipping (from NC to CA) and they did not respond afterwards







.

I get it, and Amazon won't have an issue with providing me with a prepaid return label (for free). Just a slight inconvenience I guess.


----------



## MR-e

What do you guys think of the Dell S2716DG? Looks like a copy of the Asus ROG monitor, but less gamer aesthetics.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Dell S2716DG? Looks like a copy of the Asus ROG monitor, but less gamer aesthetics.


Copy except its a TN panel not an IPS. Which for CSGO is probably better as it is faster. I actually ordered one, get it tomorrow. //edit I guess PG278Q is a TN panel as well, PG279Q is IPS.

I came to ask something similar. With 144hz and Gsync, I assume you turn GSync off for CSGO?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Copy except its a TN panel not an IPS. Which for CSGO is probably better as it is faster. I actually ordered one, get it tomorrow.
> 
> I came to ask something similar. With 144hz and Gsync, I assume you turn GSync off for CSGO?


Asus ROG comes in IPS and TN. Some of these newer IPS monitors aren't "slow" either.


----------



## Wovermars1996

At least it's a Karambit


----------



## MR-e

^Congrats
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Copy except its a TN panel not an IPS. Which for CSGO is probably better as it is faster. I actually ordered one, get it tomorrow. //edit I guess PG278Q is a TN panel as well, PG279Q is IPS.
> 
> I came to ask something similar. With 144hz and Gsync, I assume you turn GSync off for CSGO?


I think I'm going to jump on this monitor too, deal ends today and it's the best I've seen for pricing, CAD wise.


----------



## ronnin426850

Promoted! Gold Nova 4, best player in the world, u can't touch this









I legit play better with the new profile pic.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I've also been considering replacing my secondary VG248QE mainly because of the size. IMO it's easier to see/control recoil with a larger screen.

And I swear I've probably ranked/deranked 6-7 times in the past 2 weeks. I like playing with my IRL friends but we always lose







I don't mind going down to Nova 4 but I see the team play is much more toxic.


----------



## obikenobi27

All this talk about fancy 144Hz monitors and I'm on dual 900p HP monitors. One is connected via DVI and the other is an HDMI to VGA adapter.


----------



## confed

I rarely play anymore and in the past 2 weeks, the 3x I have tried to play a Casual has left me in a queue for over 20 minutes without finding a casual. I even tried changing the different map sets, or whatever the correct term is. No dice. Might give it a go tonight. Anyone else run into this issue in the past 2 weeks or know how I could fix it?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> All this talk about fancy 144Hz monitors and I'm on dual 900p HP monitors. One is connected via DVI and the other is an HDMI to VGA adapter.


I used a 900p/75hz monitor from black friday 2008 to the end of 2015 before upgrading to 1080p/144hz. I can tell you right now that once you upgrade you won't ever look back.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I used a 900p/75hz monitor from black friday 2008 to the end of 2015 before upgrading to 1080p/144hz. I can tell you right now that once you upgrade you won't ever look back.


tbh I might skip the 1440p 144Hz upgrade for a 4K 144hz when they come available


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> All this talk about fancy 144Hz monitors and I'm on dual 900p HP monitors. One is connected via DVI and the other is an HDMI to VGA adapter.


I'm on a single FujitsuSiemens 1280x1024 75Hz







It's great.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Olof's injury: http://fragbite.se/fragtv/video/2774/exklusiv-intervju-med-olofmeister-del-1


----------



## beatfried

So i found out that the AK-Ranks are the ultimate cancer ranks.
To play with some friends of mine I created a smurf and to not ruin the game for everyone there I hold the mouse in my left hand but the ak ranks are by far the worst. everyone thinks hes the best player in the world. camping t-spawn whole halfs and getting some kills there while everyone else is already dead and dying after time, buying autos without armor every other round or just playing p90 only. lots of 4 or 5q opponents and this players just suck hard - always (but this is much of a bigger problem in GE/SMFC). Valve really should exclude 4 or 5qs from the ranks...
oh and of course you have to play with voice_enable 0 but thats on every rank...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> So i found out that the AK-Ranks are the ultimate cancer ranks.
> To play with some friends of mine I created a smurf and to not ruin the game for everyone there I hold the mouse in my left hand but the ak ranks are by far the worst. everyone thinks hes the best player in the world. camping t-spawn whole halfs and getting some kills there while everyone else is already dead and dying after time, buying autos without armor every other round or just playing p90 only. lots of 4 or 5q opponents and this players just suck hard - always (but this is much of a bigger problem in GE/SMFC). Valve really should exclude 4 or 5qs from the ranks...
> oh and of course you have to play with voice_enable 0 but thats on every rank...


Just say MG ranks, not AK ranks.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Just say MG ranks, not AK ranks.


yeah, no.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> yeah, no.


Why? You think it's more funny or smart the way you say it?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> yeah, no.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You think it's more funny or smart the way you say it?
Click to expand...

Does it even matter? We all know what either of them means. No reason to twist your trousers.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Why? You think it's more funny or smart the way you say it?


lol... i really want to have your problems








i call it AK-ranks so everyone understands it. even the guy calling it "Meister Wächter" (yeah - thats the same guy talking the whole time in his language)
i really wish there'd be a shadowban feature for guys like you who just like to hear themself talking / writing


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Does it even matter? We all know what either of them means. No reason to twist your trousers.


There is no reason to come up with new names for ranks either, but here we are








What comes after the AK rank? SN (Star-nut), ES (Eagle-stars), ESL (Eagle-stars-leaves), PWS (Planet-wing-stars) and PWSAKL (Planet-wing-stars-AK-leaves) rank?

Ok, that's what I'll call them from now on







No reason to twist your trousers.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Does it even matter? We all know what either of them means. No reason to twist your trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come up with new names for ranks either, but here we are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What comes after the AK rank? SN (Star-nut), ES (Eagle-stars), ESL (Eagle-stars-leaves), PWS (Planet-wing-stars) and PWSAKL (Planet-wing-stars-AK-leaves) rank?
> 
> Ok, that's what I'll call them from now on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to twist your trousers.
Click to expand...

I actually quite like those names. Valve, please fix.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I'm curious what everyone's favorite knifes are?
Mine are The Karambit, Bayonets (M9 and normal), Butterfly and Flip knife


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I'm curious what everyone's favorite knifes are?
> Mine are The Karambit, Bayonets (M9 and normal), Butterfly and Flip knife


The default ones


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> The default ones


+1

Also, #RoadToPWSAKL


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> The default ones


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> +1
> 
> Also, #RoadToPWSAKL


----------



## Paradigm84

I've heard loads of people call Master Guardian 1 to Master Guardian Elite the AK ranks, not sure why anyone would care about what other people call it though.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've heard loads of people call Master Guardian 1 to Master Guardian Elite the AK ranks, not sure why anyone would care about what other people call it though.


It's what I do


----------



## Paradigm84

Ok.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I'm curious what everyone's favorite knifes are?
> Mine are The Karambit, Bayonets (M9 and normal), Butterfly and Flip knife


shadow daggers, but ppl hates them for some reason, so now I have m9 bayo and karambit. karambit has neat animations.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> shadow daggers, but ppl hates them for some reason, so now I have m9 bayo and karambit. karambit has neat animations.


I like the Shadow Daggers too. No idea why people hate them either.
The Karambit is my favorite mostly because of the Animations.
I've been trying to get a real one as a novelty item but in Australia they're considered trench knifes so they're illegal


----------



## emsj86

That feeling when you were up 600 on csgolotto than an hour later you our losing your low float karambit Doppler bc I'm dumb and raged bet and now have a safri Imesh awp as your best skin. #feelsbadman


----------



## tristanbear

I have shadow daggers and I think they're hideous, no one wants to trade with me. I literally can't get rid of them.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I have shadow daggers and I think they're hideous, no one wants to trade with me. I literally can't get rid of them.


Skin and quality?


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I'm curious what everyone's favorite knifes are?
> Mine are The Karambit, Bayonets (M9 and normal), Butterfly and Flip knife


Im really digging the bowie knife ever since I got one. Cool inspect animation. Other than that I like huntsman too. They look pretty mean


----------



## Socom

Is there a secret to getting drops or is just playing and buying cases the way to go? I'm GNM with like 35 wins and I don't seem to get skins very often. Granted I only play one or two matches a day.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socom*
> 
> Is there a secret to getting drops or is just playing and buying cases the way to go? I'm GNM with like 35 wins and I don't seem to get skins very often. Granted I only play one or two matches a day.


once in a week you can get item drop from upgrading to next rank (the one, that upgrades for XP, not the skill group). aside of that there is a chance to get case drop after the match is ended, if you playing one-two games per day, you will probably get 1 item drop and 1-2 cases drop in one week. those, who play more, often get 2-4 case drops in one week.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Skin and quality?


Scorched FT


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Scorched FT


You could try and sell it on the market place or something like Opskins? They're worth about $70


----------



## Wovermars1996

Wants
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=557761142
Moar wants
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=646399104
OMG...
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=677259917


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Wants
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=557761142
> Moar wants
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=646399104
> OMG...
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=677259917


I only like Landlubber


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I only like Landlubber


It's definitely my favorite out of all of them


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I've heard loads of people call Master Guardian 1 to Master Guardian Elite the AK ranks, not sure why anyone would care about what other people call it though.


Yep and plenty of people call DMG badge, doesn't matter to be. It is easy to figure out lol..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yep and plenty of people call DMG badge, doesn't matter to be. It is easy to figure out lol..


You mean starfish rank?









Wover, I like that Railgun skin, actually







.


----------



## ronnin426850

This song pumps me up so much, and it lyrics are strangely applicable to CS








http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/judaspriest/bloodredskies.html

Which reminds me, nothing gets people just as mad as two headshots in half a second with autosniper


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wover, I like that Railgun skin, actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's actually from the same group that made the Neon Rider and the Bizon Curse








http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=573511918


----------



## tristanbear

I put my knife on sale for 55$, I just have to wait 2 weeks to see if it'll even sell. I should make around 47$ so that'll get me a nice game or two.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> This song pumps me up so much, and it lyrics are strangely applicable to CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/judaspriest/bloodredskies.html
> 
> Which reminds me, nothing gets people just as mad as two headshots in half a second with autosniper


One thing makes me more mad....

Then the bottom fragger on your team buys an auto, rushes in, gives the enemy team the auto, then they get 2 headshots in a half second.


----------



## Wovermars1996

EnVyUs got de_stroyed today


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> EnVyUs got de_stroyed today


Wouldnt really consider it destroyed. They didnt do fantastic by any means, but they kept it close on 2 of 4 maps.


----------



## ncck

does it bother anyone else this game is completely unplayable unless you're playing on esea? it's actually the biggest joke I've ever seen


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Wouldnt really consider it destroyed. They didnt do fantastic by any means, but they kept it close on 2 of 4 maps.


I'd say they got de_stroyed on Mirage against Astralis. I am exaggerating a bit of course on their loses.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> does it bother anyone else this game is completely unplayable unless you're playing on esea? it's actually the biggest joke I've ever seen


There's a point where I feel like you're taking the game too seriously. If you have ESEA and use it, why not specifically use it. Once you get over the fact that online gaming communities have become toxic, you can re-adjust yourself to just 'have fun'. Use built-in MM as your 'idgahoot' client and just go in there to warm up or have fun. Harping on every mistake your teammates make (whether out of trolling or purely being a noob) will never allow you to have fun at the game.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> does it bother anyone else this game is completely unplayable unless you're playing on esea? it's actually the biggest joke I've ever seen


I have 600 hours on MM. It's not unplayable, you're spoiled.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I have 600 hours on MM. It's not unplayable, you're spoiled.


In the nova ranks about 90% of my games have either obvious cheaters, ridiculous smurfs, or painfully bad players who got boosted by their buddies.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> In the nova ranks about 90% of my games have either obvious cheaters, ridiculous smurfs, or painfully bad players who got boosted by their buddies.


I've been in the nova ranks last 4 months or so, last night got promoted to MG1.
Smurfs and bad players are part of every multiplayer game, you gotta learn to handle them. The game isn't there to cater to your needs. You are there to play the game by its rules, you agree to that by buying and playing it.
And for now there is no practical way to stop smurfs in MM. Maybe when Prime kicks in, maybe not.
About bad players - sometimes I play great, LE level, sometimes I get my ass kicked by Gold Nova 1. Everybody's got their bad day, and if there is a bad player on your team, there's an 80% chance there is one or two on the enemy team as well.
Just take it as part of the game, another challenge you need to figure out and beat in order to win. I know the teams are supposed to be balanced, but with multiplayer team-based games perfect balance is an impossibility.

I'll agree about cheaters, that sucks bad, but if it's only wallhack, you can figure a way to beat that too. Don't camp, don't AWP long range vs enemy AWP, don't rush. Play dynamic, aim good, and you beat the wh.

Aimbots are much harder to beat, you gotta stick together at least 3 people to screw with their aiming, aimbot works best 1v1 or 1v2, more people beat it.

Aimbot + wallhack, just report and move on with your life


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> In the nova ranks about 90% of my games have either obvious cheaters, ridiculous smurfs, or painfully bad players who got boosted by their buddies.


build-in csgo MM is a matchmaking system, it designed to provide generic user with generic system, that allowes this user to play with and against another users of around the same level.
yes it has it's flaws, and the major ones, but surprisingly it does what it made for. ESEA, Faceit, cevo etc are just an alternative MM services with much smaller player base, means longer wait times and steeper learning curve(and lower amount of cheaters/smurfs due to lower amount of players, and 128tick servers).
both ways are playable. in general built-in matchmaking in csgo is barely playable in soloQ. as an general advice - never soloQ in MM.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Lots of words


Oh yeah man I know its something that's bound to happen, especially in one of the biggest PC shooters out now.

The other day I qued up with a few buddies and lost like 4 games in a row but still had a blast and none of us got salty/frustrated.

As far as cheaters, I always find it amusing how once you call out someone for hacks they magically go from 10-3 to 10-30 lol. Im considering playing somewhere other than MM for tryhard games like pez suggested or just becoming a deathmatch only player lol.

Ill pull a summit and just play "casual CS for a casual Angus"


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> Oh yeah man I know its something that's bound to happen, especially in one of the biggest PC shooters out now.
> 
> The other day I qued up with a few buddies and lost like 4 games in a row but still had a blast and none of us got salty/frustrated.
> 
> As far as cheaters, I always find it amusing how once you call out someone for hacks they magically go from 10-3 to 10-30 lol. Im considering playing somewhere other than MM for tryhard games like pez suggested or just becoming a deathmatch only player lol.
> 
> Ill pull a summit and just play "casual CS for a casual Angus"


I bought a second copy of CSGO for a smurf account partly to truly not give a crap, and partly for hardware testing (mouse purchases out the wazoo).


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I bought a second copy of CSGO for a smurf account partly to truly not give a crap, and partly for hardware testing (mouse purchases out the wazoo).


I had a second copy in my inventory for a while but ended up gifting it to a friend. Thinking about getting another next sale just to see if I can get placed higher


----------



## vaseria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I never said that, I said ppl my level camp or walk in places where I can spot their shadow early enough to react. Not 8 ms, but half to one second.
> Most of them proly don't even know game has shadows. Maybe they take advice from this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grave mistake


silva


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaseria*
> 
> silva


Welcome to the thread! Good first post there


----------



## ronnin426850

I'm observing that the Machine Gun (MG) ranks (see what I did there?) are a lot more toxic than the Gold Novas. Kids are veeery angry.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I'm observing that the Machine Gun (MG) ranks (see what I did there?) are a lot more toxic than the Gold Novas. Kids are veeery angry.


Time to get boosted to LE I guess


----------



## Wovermars1996

Whoa...


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO patch out:
Quote:


> MISC
> 
> Fixed possible remote code execution bug in KeyValues parsing. Thanks to xPaw for finding and reporting the issue!
> Fixed a bug allowing community servers to override certain game files.
> Added support in vbsp for clip brush textures with different material types.
> Added CS:GO in-game blog localization for Finnish.
> Significantly reduced holiday cheer.
> Added convars cl_weapon_debug_show_accuracy and cl_weapon_debug_show_accuracy_duration
> With "cl_weapon_debug_show_accuracy 1," when a shot is fired, a 12 inch circle will be drawn at the Effective Range of the weapon, i.e, the farthest distance at which the shot is guaranteed to fall within a 12 inch circle.
> With "cl_weapon_debug_show_accuracy 2," when a shot is fired, a circle will be drawn at the surface that is aimed at showing the area that could have been hit by the bullet given its inaccuracy.
> cl_weapon_debug_show_accuracy_duration ( default 10 ) determines how long the debug circles last.
> The further the shot is into the spray sequence, the more red the circle will be.
> AUDIO
> 
> Increased radius of c4 disarm sound
> Fixed some cases where alt-tabbing away and back to the game would cause incorrect sounds to play
> MAPS
> 
> Cache
> 
> Visibility improvements based on color-blind player feedback
> Texture improvements
> New vent models
> Added subtle markers for grenade throws (thanks James Bardolph)
> Added plant-zone decals to Bombsite B
> Added graphic for "Sun-room" (thanks Thurnip)
> Fixed fade distance on crate in checkers
> Fixed weapons being irretrievable under vent
> Fixed all known bomb-stuck spots
> Fixed an exploit involving flashbangs from mid into checkers
> Fixed pixelwalks at mid, T-Spawn, A main, A site
> Improved .nav mesh (thanks p_NM)
> Nuke
> 
> Improved accuracy of grenade clips on metal containers
> Clip brushes now play the correct material type footstep sound
> Performance optimizations
> Removed crate stack from CT side
> Removed railings outside HUT
> Removed railings at top of Heaven ladder
> Lowered ambient soundscape volumes
> Door opening and closing predictability fixed
> Improved .nav mesh (thanks Bez)
> Fixed +use interaction through tool or clip brushes
> Fixed double doors being blocked by their sibling door being blocked by the player
> Rumor has it:
> 
> More shenanigans involving chickens, the death message added last update now also says: "She was yours for seconds."
> 
> Low level changes, VPK contents changes, and script changes oh my! Low-level changes, VPK contents changes and... https://github.com/SteamDatabase/GameTracking/commit/c690d2144312491118dd8a432426053cb70e343a
> 
> Size is ~110 MB


----------



## Wovermars1996

New Cache? :O


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> New Cache? :O


More like a improved visually cache.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So Just tried the visually updated Cache. Very subtle but nice changes to the map. There is a performance drop but it's not massive. Mostly 5 to 10 frames for me.
I'm guessing Inferno is next for the visual upgrades.


----------



## tristanbear

How far away can you hear the defuse now?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> How far away can you hear the defuse now?


I don't know, but I swear last night the sound of popping smoke masked the defuse. We had 2 T's on site, waiting for the defuse sound, and it never came


----------



## obikenobi27

That defuse sound increase is good. Won't have to make my ears bleed in order to hear it. It sucks having to keep the volume so loud just to hear a defuse sound. Using the AK hurts your ears. It's actually kindof a benefit to using the M4A1-S.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> That defuse sound increase is good. Won't have to make my ears bleed in order to hear it. It sucks having to keep the volume so loud just to hear a defuse sound. Using the AK hurts your ears. It's actually kindof a benefit to using the M4A1-S.


Im assuming that it can be heard further away, not that the volume is increased


----------



## emsj86

I really would like to see valve work on a new map that can be put into the rotation. Forget the visual upgrades. I want a new map worth playing. Doesn't have to look good just play well. And hey should use pros as beta testers for it. On a side note just was able to pick myself a new karambit Doppler , almost all blue m9 case harden and a blue steel and Crimson web huntsman. Good day gotta say


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I really would like to see valve work on a new map that can be put into the rotation. Forget the visual upgrades. I want a new map worth playing. Doesn't have to look good just play well. And hey should use pros as beta testers for it. On a side note just was able to pick myself a new karambit Doppler , almost all blue m9 case harden and a blue steel and Crimson web huntsman. Good day gotta say


Good lord that's quite the day indeed. Where do you do your gambling/betting?


----------



## emsj86

Yea on lotto it was karma after I lost my karambit the other day. Went from 20 dollars and just kept hitting when I bet big and only lost when I went in small


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I really would like to see valve work on a new map that can be put into the rotation. Forget the visual upgrades. I want a new map worth playing. Doesn't have to look good just play well. And hey should use pros as beta testers for it. On a side note just was able to pick myself a new karambit Doppler , almost all blue m9 case harden and a blue steel and Crimson web huntsman. Good day gotta say


At the moment, I think Valve might be working to update the engine to Source 2. On the subject of maps, I'd like to see more community made maps become a permanent part of the game. Santorini is probably one of my favorite maps of all time.
Edit: Valve add Tuscan pls


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> At the moment, I think Valve might be working to update the engine to Source 2. On the subject of maps, I'd like to see more community made maps become a permanent part of the game. Santorini is probably one of my favorite maps of all time.
> Edit: Valve add Tuscan pls


Source 2 should be a good thing

I do thinks 7 maps as a active duty pool is more than enough, but some new maps could be cool


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zymax*
> 
> Source 2 should be a good thing
> 
> I do thinks 7 maps as a active duty pool is more than enough, but some new maps could be cool


I like the idea of having the active duty pool change every 6 months. So one map would be swapped out for another every 6 months if there were more maps.


----------



## emsj86

Does t even have to be added to active duty. But to me outside of season and now inferno the other maps our not even worth playing on for competitive


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I like the idea of having the active duty pool change every 6 months. So one map would be swapped out for another every 6 months if there were more maps.


Every 6 months would be too quick imo for pro's to adapt and practice enough on it. Every year would be nice and I think would be doable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Does t even have to be added to active duty. But to me outside of season and now inferno the other maps our not even worth playing on for competitive


Because those are the only decent competitive maps outside of the active duty, well Santorini too


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Maybe a compromise, have a secure pool, like Dust, Train, Cobble, Overpass (or whatever they want to), but then have the last 2 or 3 (again, however many they want) on a rotation pool that cycles every 6 or so months. This way they have a secured pool to work with, and only a few will be subject to rotation


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Maybe a compromise, have a secure pool, like Dust, Train, Cobble, Overpass (or whatever they want to), but then have the last 2 or 3 (again, however many they want) on a rotation pool that cycles every 6 or so months. This way they have a secured pool to work with, and only a few will be subject to rotation


I would really like to see this. It'll encourage teams to be versatile on a pro level and people won't get bored with the map pool


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It will also mean that Valve can say that Map X in the rotation pool will be pulled at the next tick and replaced with Map Y. Meanwhile, Map Z is moving to the Main Pool and will be there for a while, but Map C is going to be rotated out after next tick for rebuilding.

Basically, they can give a queue for reworks and change out the pool. They can also add more tournament maps, but keep it to the same sized pool.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> There's a point where I feel like you're taking the game too seriously. If you have ESEA and use it, why not specifically use it. *Once you get over the fact that online gaming communities have become toxic, you can re-adjust yourself to just 'have fun'.* Use built-in MM as your 'idgahoot' client and just go in there to warm up or have fun. Harping on every mistake your teammates make (whether out of trolling or purely being a noob) will never allow you to have fun at the game.


I've been playing CS since 7.0 and it's always been toxic. It's just nowadays I don't get emotionally and get sucked in.

If someone is being toxic for a few rounds i'll mute them. IMO the chances of muting them and losing out on an important call out is trumped by foot/noise play.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I've been playing CS since 7.0 and it's always been toxic. It's just nowadays I don't get emotionally and get sucked in.
> 
> If someone is being toxic for a few rounds i'll mute them. IMO the chances of muting them and losing out on an important call out is trumped by foot/noise play.


Yeah, this is my ideology, too







.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> It will also mean that Valve can say that Map X in the rotation pool will be pulled at the next tick and replaced with Map Y. Meanwhile, Map Z is moving to the Main Pool and will be there for a while, but Map C is going to be rotated out after next tick for rebuilding.
> 
> Basically, they can give a queue for reworks and change out the pool. They can also add more tournament maps, but keep it to the same sized pool.


This pls volvo
In all seriousness, I would really like to see this.


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Maybe a compromise, have a secure pool, like Dust, Train, Cobble, Overpass (or whatever they want to), but then have the last 2 or 3 (again, however many they want) on a rotation pool that cycles every 6 or so months. This way they have a secured pool to work with, and only a few will be subject to rotation


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> It will also mean that Valve can say that Map X in the rotation pool will be pulled at the next tick and replaced with Map Y. Meanwhile, Map Z is moving to the Main Pool and will be there for a while, but Map C is going to be rotated out after next tick for rebuilding.
> 
> Basically, they can give a queue for reworks and change out the pool. They can also add more tournament maps, but keep it to the same sized pool.


I love this idea! Although I do think most of the time we will see the secured maps played the most


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I would expect that too. The secured pool would be what maps that *don't* need any major reworks anytime soon. So Inferno and Nuke would not have been put in there. I _could_ see maps like Cobblestone and Train in the Secondary pool, but I'm an idiot with bias lol.

I love playing/watching Inferno and Cache, love seeing Mirage played, and like how Dust games can turn out, as well as Overpass. Other than that, I don't really like Cobble to watch or play. I would love to see pro nuke games. I always loved playing that map. Always dominated on it


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I would expect that too. The secured pool would be what maps that *don't* need any major reworks anytime soon. So Inferno and Nuke would not have been put in there. I _could_ see maps like Cobblestone and Train in the Secondary pool, but I'm an idiot with bias lol.
> 
> I love playing/watching Inferno and Cache, love seeing Mirage played, and like how Dust games can turn out, as well as Overpass. Other than that, I don't really like Cobble to watch or play. I would love to see pro nuke games. I always loved playing that map. Always dominated on it


Cobble is the only map where there aren't much different ways too play it. At the last major I liked how TyLoo played Cobble that made it a bit more interesting for me


----------



## Curleyyy

Ummmmmmmmmmm...

Red / Green shows us that there is a difference.

I've also read that Green = When you hit the edge of the screen and keep going.

EPP was turned OFF in Windows Control Panel this entire test.
*Q: Are these read outs be correct? Is there anything to make it better?*

*Desktop + MMR*


*CSGO + MMR*


*CS1.6 + MMR*


----------



## killuchen

Is it better to cap your fps or leave it uncapped?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Is it better to cap your fps or leave it uncapped?


Uncapped 100%


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Uncapped 100%


How do you keep it uncapped?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> How do you keep it uncapped?


fps_max 0

I cap mine at 152.


----------



## killuchen

Thx guys. Is it better to cap or leave it uncapped?


----------



## Curleyyy

Depends on the situations: Correct me if I'm wrong but...

If you consistently get a high frame rate with very little dips > uncapped
If your computer is set up correct so there's little to no negative effect on mouse response > uncapped
If you're using RINPUT.exe > uncapped

I've also read that in a lot of games, due to the game engines, when the FPS goes over 1000, there tends to be a range of issues. In that instance it's been recommended to cap it to 999 fps.

People used to say to cap your fps to your update/cmd rate, this is untrue.

People say to cap it at your refresh rate, while this is a good idea,
it's not required, and obviously if you don't have 120/144hz monitor you're going to suffer trying to run 59/60/75 fps.

Other recommended fps values are 120 / 144 / 300 / 500 / 999.
Other recommended fps values are twice your refresh rate (75 x 2 = 150 fps)
Other recommended fps values are twice your refresh rate minus 1 (75 x 2 - 1 = 149 fps)

There's been talk that having a *consistent* fps gives you a *consistent* feeling as frame rate also impacts how far you physically move your mouse / cursor.

I'd recommend: Rinput.exe > fps_max 999 (with no dips below 300) > 75hz or higher > no mouse accel


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Depends on the situations: Correct me if I'm wrong but...
> 
> If you consistently get a high frame rate with very little dips > uncapped
> If your computer is set up correct so there's little to no negative effect on mouse response > uncapped
> If you're using RINPUT.exe > uncapped
> 
> I've also read that in a lot of games, due to the game engines, when the FPS goes over 1000, there tends to be a range of issues. In that instance it's been recommended to cap it to 999 fps.
> 
> People used to say to cap your fps to your update/cmd rate, this is untrue.
> 
> People say to cap it at your refresh rate, while this is a good idea,
> it's not required, and obviously if you don't have 120/144hz monitor you're going to suffer trying to run 59/60/75 fps.
> 
> Other recommended fps values are 120 / 144 / 300 / 500 / 999.
> Other recommended fps values are twice your refresh rate (75 x 2 = 150 fps)
> Other recommended fps values are twice your refresh rate minus 1 (75 x 2 - 1 = 149 fps)
> 
> There's been talk that having a *consistent* fps gives you a *consistent* feeling as frame rate also impacts how far you physically move your mouse / cursor.
> 
> I'd recommend: Rinput.exe > fps_max 999 (with no dips below 300) > 75hz or higher > no mouse accel


When you mention Rinput.exe do you mean m_rawinput 1? i have it set to one. I have a very nice pc but I play on the asus rog swift pg278q @ 144hz gsync off. I easily get 400+ fps but it's very inconsistent. Currently playing at 1920x1440 4:3 stretched res with med settings. 2560x1440 is too much lol


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> When you mention Rinput.exe do you mean m_rawinput 1? i have it set to one. I have a very nice pc but I play on the asus rog swift pg278q @ 144hz gsync off. I easily get 400+ fps but it's very inconsistent. Currently playing at 1920x1440 4:3 stretched res with med settings. 2560x1440 is too much lol


Which reminds me, you are 270 posts already in the forum, please add your specs in the rigbuilder and show them in your sig like the rest of us, so we can give meaningful advice


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Which reminds me, you are 270 posts already in the forum, please add your specs in the rigbuilder and show them in your sig like the rest of us, so we can give meaningful advice


Done


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I prefer not cooking in my room, so I keep mine capped at 180. I don't get any of that annoying 'lag' (it's not really lag, but it feels weird) when it gets capped at say 60.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I prefer not cooking in my room, so I keep mine capped at 180. I don't get any of that annoying 'lag' (it's not really lag, but it feels weird) when it gets capped at say 60.


I know what you mean. I got a 75Hz monitor, and 150 feels much smoother than 75 fps. I cap at 2 frames more than I actually want, because the mechanism is not flawless. So 152 does it for me.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Ahhh I see. I was wondering about the odd frame limit. Someone on a 60Hz was cappiung at like 130 not too long ago and was seeing some stutter or frame pace issue.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So the final at DreamHack Austin is between Tempo Storm and Luminosity


----------



## HPE1000

So, I cannot remember, is there any way to either disable or rebind how you can remove the suppressor on the a1-s and usps? I thought a somewhat recent update did something about that, but it is hard to find out.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, I cannot remember, is there any way to either disable or rebind how you can remove the suppressor on the a1-s and usps? I thought a somewhat recent update did something about that, but it is hard to find out.


Not that i know of.

Why would you need to disable the suppressor remove button? Unless you accidentally click it all the time.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Not that i know of.
> 
> Why would you need to disable the suppressor remove button? Unless you accidentally click it all the time.


I don't, but I see no reason to have it on the mouse. It is pretty useless to take the suppressor off of either gun.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't, but I see no reason to have it on the mouse. It is pretty useless to take the suppressor off of either gun.


Actually, I'm better with unsilenced USP. idk why.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Actually, I'm better with unsilenced USP. idk why.


That's cray talk


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> That's cray talk


No, but really, I have a better feeling of now the gun shoots. Silenced feels like a BB gun, I can hardly hit with it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No, but really, I have a better feeling of now the gun shoots. Silenced feels like a BB gun, I can hardly hit with it.


Why not just go with a P2K then as it's superior to the USP-Unsilenced in every way?


----------



## emsj86

That's just in you re head man. Just like people switching there settings all the time only to go back to what they always had.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Why not just go with a P2K then as it's superior to the USP-Unsilenced in every way?


^^^^
*P2000 stats in comparison to USP-S*

*Positive
*Higher magazine capacity and more reserve ammunition (13/52 vs. 12/24)
Higher accuracy range (31 vs. 29m)
Shorter weapon length

*Neutral
*Same rate of fire (352 RPM)
Same reload time (2.2 seconds)
Same damage (35)
Same armor penetration (50.5%)
Same penetration power (100)
Same kill award ($300 (Competitive) $150 (Casual))
Same movement speed (240)

*Negative
*Silencer unavailable
Worse recoil control value (19 vs 18)

Sources:
P2000 Stats
USP-S Stats

*Edit*: Thought P2000 had a higher fire rate than the USP-S


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> ^^^^
> *P2000 stats in comparison to USP-S*
> 
> *Positive
> *Higher magazine capacity and more reserve ammunition (13/52 vs. 12/24)
> Higher accuracy range (31 vs. 29m)
> Shorter weapon length
> 
> *Neutral
> *Same rate of fire (352 RPM)
> Same reload time (2.2 seconds)
> Same damage (35)
> Same armor penetration (50.5%)
> Same penetration power (100)
> Same kill award ($300 (Competitive) $150 (Casual))
> Same movement speed (240)
> 
> *Negative
> *Silencer unavailable
> Worse recoil control value (19 vs 18)
> 
> Sources:
> P2000 Stats
> USP-S Stats
> 
> *Edit*: Thought P2000 had a higher fire rate than the USP-S


Is this a comparison with the USP-S Unsilenced though? That's what he was talking about using.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is this a comparison with the USP-S Unsilenced though? That's what he was talking about using.


Oops, that's for P2000 vs USP-S. Can't find the Accurate Range and what not for the USP-S Unsilenced. I don't know if this page is accurate or even about the CS:GO version. If so, USP-S Unsilenced has a movement speed of 250 units/second & Fire Rate of 400 RPM compared to USP-S/P2000's 240 units/second & Fire Rate of 352 RPM


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Oops, that's for P2000 vs USP-S. Can't find the Accurate Range and what not for the USP-S Unsilenced. I don't know if this page is accurate or even about the CS:GO version. If so, USP-S Unsilenced has a movement speed of 250 units/second & Fire Rate of 400 RPM compared to USP-S/P2000's 240 units/second & Fire Rate of 352 RPM


Pretty sure that's incorrect for CS:GO. Movement speed should be the same for both Silenced/unsilenced.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Pretty sure that's incorrect for CS:GO. Movement speed should be the same for both Silenced/unsilenced.


Yeah, didn't think it was accurate. I've never seen something like this for USP-S Unsilenced before:


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Why not just go with a P2K then as it's superior to the USP-Unsilenced in every way?


That's what I do


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> That's what I do


Why would you do that, it makes no sense. You're making the gun less accurate, and removing the silence factor, you might as well use a P2K.


----------



## HPE1000

I tell you what. Nothing beats holding quad on cache with a p2k on pistol rounds. I have gotten so many 4-5ks in a matter of seconds just from playing ring around the rosie with quad.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> *P2000 stats in comparison to USP-S*


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11tDzUNBq9zIX6_9Rel__fdAUezAQzSnh5AVYzCP060c/edit#gid=0
p2k advs: +1 bullet in mag, +2 mags in reserve, tiny better running accuracy
usp-s advs: tiny better accuracy overall, silencer.

they really the same, there isn't much difference.


----------



## HPE1000

Got this yesterday .00115 float


Also just queued my first supreme/global game just for the heck of it and I can see why people are complaining about the state of matchmaking.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11tDzUNBq9zIX6_9Rel__fdAUezAQzSnh5AVYzCP060c/edit#gid=0
> p2k advs: +1 bullet in mag, +2 mags in reserve, tiny better running accuracy
> usp-s advs: tiny better accuracy overall, silencer.
> 
> they really the same, there isn't much difference.


Weird, always thought/felt like the P2000 had a faster firing rate/quicker recoil reset + longer accuracy range (2 meters more apparently). Looks like the Counter-Strike Wiki is full of misinformation.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Got this yesterday .00115 float
> 
> 
> Also just queued my first supreme/global game just for the heck of it and I can see why people are complaining about the state of matchmaking.


That's also Dust2







.

I've come across MGE, LE and LEM players that play like GNM on Dust2...moreso than any other map.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's also Dust2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've come across MGE, LE and LEM players that play like GNM on Dust2...moreso than any other map.


no

one was spinbotting, 3 were cheating as well. and one was being boosted


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> no
> 
> one was spinbotting, 3 were cheating as well. and one was being boosted


Still synonymous with Dust2







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Still synonymous with Dust2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


this is true XD


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Why would you do that, it makes no sense. You're making the gun less accurate, and removing the silence factor, you might as well use a P2K.


*That is what I do, I use the P2K!*


----------



## pez

P2K master race. I actually found myself going back to the P2K every time after getting used to it. I *almost* prefer it over the P250 on CT side.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> P2K master race. I actually found myself going back to the P2K every time after getting used to it. I *almost* prefer it over the P250 on CT side.


Five-SeveN master race right here


----------



## lolllll117

Glock 18 Master Race!
Just kidding the glock is garbage


----------



## Wovermars1996

Desert Eagle Master Race!


----------



## ronnin426850

R8 m8


----------



## PsYcHo29388

For pistol rounds, armor master race.


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, what do you think about this?



Spoiler: CS:GO Support playstyle guide



This guide applies to ranks between GN1 and MGE.

Those of you who played MOBA or RPG games, and even some FPS, are familiar with the support class. Support is a character whose primary role is not to kill enemies or achieve the game goal, but instead to assist his team in doing so, either by healing, shielding, or using specialized equipment or abilities.
But CS is a classless game, so how do you play support in CS:GO?
---
Imagine this scenario: you are queuing up by yourself or with a buddy in a competitive game. The game starts and you are terrible - you can barely get a kill, your aim sucks, your usual tactics don't work, your game sense is still asleep, and you feel like you're dragging your team down. So what do you do?
You have two options: you either keep trying to do what you know doesn't work for you in this match, OR you can play support to your team.

In CS:GO the support character has four main functions:
- Scout enemy movement
- Assist key points
- Drop for team
- Create a moral gap

To successfully do that, you need to learn to use the UMP.
The UMP is the key element in playing support - it is deadly in close- to mid- range, dirt cheap, and doesn't assist the enemy team if you drop it.

In this example, we'll be showing how to support a CT team on Dust 2, since it is the most popular map in the queue, and T's have much less need of a support due to their rush tactics and generally better bank. However a lot of the general rules described below can be applied to T's as well.

*Scout enemy movement*
You need to learn the thee most critical locations for tracking enemy movement while staying undetected:
- blue container box at long
- mid doors
- car at B

It is imperative that you do not peek. Your enemies will be armed with rifles and snipers, your SMG will need much luck to get you out of there. Instead, you listen and you call out to your mates the movement of the enemy.
From blue container at long, you can hear steps on both long and short, and T's that hurry to get to pit rarely check behind the corner of the box. It is often wise to hold your fire, risk being seen, but to know the number of enemies pushing long, and wait for them to line up or zoom snipers before firing.
From mid doors you can hear short and lower tunnels, and you will also frag anyone who tries to push mid. You have to wait at the CT side of the door so that their AWP doesn't see you cross, T's will think mid is clear.
From car at B you can hear steps in upper and lower tunnel, and alert your team of a B rush long before you actually see it, or callout if T's rotate to mid.
All three locations provide good close-range targeting for your UMP, and much more importantly - if you die, you will still be able to give meaningful info to your team:
- dying at blue container at long will let you see how many push through long, how many stay pit, and what are their weapons.
- dying at mid doors will let you see how many push mid and their weapons, and you will hear if T's are going A or B.
- dying at B car will let you see what defense position T's are taking and where the bomb is planted.

This info is extremely useful for your team's entry fraggers and AWP-ers.
It is of great assistance if you are able to turn on Volume Normalization / Loudness Equalization in your audio drivers, and boos the volume to max. You will hear clearer and farther. Also, set an equalizer that favors mid and high frequencies, bass doesn't help you in CS:GO.

*Assisting key points*
You playing support means your team will have one person less for map control. That means you will have to rotate quickly when someone is being rushed.
From long, if B is being rushed, push through long doors, check for AWP at T-spawn, then go mid to B or T-spawn to B. This will allow your team to have better ability to react if T's rotate to mid or short, because T-spawn will be clear, and you will surprise T's at B by pushing from the back. If you die at T-spawn, you will be able to call to your team the direction their AWP is going - once T AWP is called at T-spawn, it is unlikely he will remain there, and he will either go suicide or outside tunnels during B rush.
From long, if mid is being rushed, go back to A-site and wait with the UMP behind the crates. If they rotate to B, you can easily reinforce CT-spawn, and if they push A, you will remain hidden and be able to spray them once they close. If you die at A, you will be able to tell your team where T's are defending, what weapons, and where the bomb is planted.
From mid, if B is being rushed, go directly to B doors. Once inside, T's will mostly pay attention to window, and you will be able to spray from door anyone that goes to plant. If you die there, you will be able to tell your team if someone is hiding at B car or if someone goes across to tunnels.
From mid, if long is being rushed, you have time to get to A-ramp in time to spray T's that push to site. You can hide at elevator and boost a teammate to A, or you can intercept T's coming from long and gun them down.
From mid, if short is being rushed, you can wait and see if T's will try to intercept mid-to-CT as well, or if they will go all short. In the latter case, you can follow and spray them while they are engaged with your teammate defending A-site.
From B, if A is being rushed, rotate tunnels to mid to long, you may be able to kill an AWP at pit or save a weapon for the next round.

A critical part of providing backup is using timing grenades. Those are grenades that delay the enemy's push and mess up their timing - smoke, fire, and flash grenades can serve that purpose. Usually buying one smoke, one incendiary and two flashes is ideal for support. If you are low on money, skip the incendiary and get a decoy instead.
In rush scenarios, when you are pushed or kept out of the site, it is good to throw an incendiary at the site, to delay the plant and give your teammates extra time to defuse at the end of the round.
If you are on site, use as many flashes as you can. First throw the decoy, if you have one. Throw it where T's will see it. It is unlikely they will stop their advance, but they will turn to avoid the flash, giving your teammate an opportunity to take them down. Just make sure you explicitly call out that you're throwing a decoy.
Once you throw the decoy, T's will know where you are. Stick to cover, throw both flashes, and then change position. Twice flashed T's will be disoriented and out of cover. They may even teamkill in the confusion. Use that time to kill or damage as many as you can.
If your top fragger is somewhere else on the map, try to divert the enemies to him with fire and smoke. In long doors and upper tunnels, throw a smoke, then throw fire through the smoke. Make sure the incendiary doesn't land in the smoke, because it will not ignite there, and you will have wasted 600$.
In most cases smoke, fire, and flash in those narrow corridors will get T's to rotate to short, where your top fragger can expect them. Always make sure you call "maybe rotating to short" to your team, so they are prepared and in cover when the T's arrive. Keep in mind that during rush, T's expect smoke and flash, they alone will not stop the rush.
If you are defending A, make sure you smoke long or site and wait at a good spray angle and in cover, a good AWP at pit can be devastating for CTs.

*Drop for team*
Using only UMP will usually get you a pretty solid bank. Use it to drop M4's and AWP's to top fraggers for your team. Do not let a top fragger play with FAMAS or P90 unless it is their desire. Use voice chat to notify them that you will drop, so they can buy armor and grenades instead. It is usually better to drop an AWP to a good AWP-er, than to buy armor for yourself, if you are bottom-fragging.
On eco rounds, do full eco, do not buy armor or pistols, and play with P2000 instead of USP-S. That way you will not run out of bullets, and you will be able to drop SMGs for your team on the next round, if you lose. Your primary role at eco round is to steal weapons from your enemies. Take note of where enemies die. They will probably be fully equipped, and will have left a rifle behind.
When you drop, throw the weapons at the ground instead of directly at an unsuspecting teammate. A lot of people have weapon switch turned off and they will not know that you dropped them, and will waste their money buying an extra weapon.
Watch out for the last round of the first half and do a full buy.
The preferred loadout is P2000, Five-Seven, DEagle, and M4A4. That makes sure every teammate can use the weapons you drop.

*Create a moral gap*
Often it is necessary to play dirty in order to secure a win or do a comeback. Do not overuse that, it will do more harm than good.
What creating a moral gap means is, you have to make sure you support your team morally, you complement their play, you do not complain of them, and you do not spam the radio, while at the same time you demoralize and distract the enemy.
- Moral support to own team is done by saying a short "nice job" or "good work" when a teammate frags an enemy or two, and countering toxic teammates. Sometimes when a teammate dies or fails to clutch a round, another teammate may begin insulting him. It is your job to tell that teammate to shut up and remind the team that the dead teammate did their best, that everyone gets fragged sometime, and that it is not their job to criticize his play, but instead to focus on their own.
This is important for another reason, as it will most likely save you from being kicked out, if you are bottom fragging.
If a team member is actively griefing, it is your job to grief the griefer, flashing and obstructing him whenever possible. He can not keep griefing with you on their tail, and he can not kill you more than two times. This way you minimize the negative effect of the griefer.
- Demoralizing the enemy is done by targeting their best players with short messages that invoke a long and emotional response. Make sure you slowly build up the pressure without wasting much of your time in chat. Saying "hax" once is a good start, even if the enemy is not hacking. This may prompt him to respond at length, which distracts him. You then follow with "reported" and paste a generic report text in the chat with a made-up ID without actually reporting the person. The enemy player knows that he is not hacking, but he doesn't know if Overwatch won't ban him anyway. This worries, distracts, and infuriates him, leading to worse aim and gamesense. If he is the player that carries the enemy team, this will give you a chance at a comeback.
However, overusing these messages leads you to more distraction than the enemy, as at some point he will just ignore you. Be brief and invoke reaction, that is enough to destroy their team momentum.
Another way to demoralize the enemy team is to consistently make fun of their weakest player and prompt them to kick him every time he dies. He will begin to play even worse, and they may at some point kick him, getting you an easy win, as long as there is an AWP at mid to take out the bot every round.

Achieving these four goals will mean great advantage to your team, even if you are not performing up to par in combat.
Always make sure you let the team know what you are doing, why you are doing it, and that you are playing support because you haven't warmed up yet, or it is just not your day with aiming.
Doing it right, eventually your teammates will appreciate it more than top fragging.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For pistol rounds, armor master race.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, what do you think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CS:GO Support playstyle guide
> 
> 
> 
> This guide applies to ranks between GN1 and MGE.
> 
> Those of you who played MOBA or RPG games, and even some FPS, are familiar with the support class. Support is a character whose primary role is not to kill enemies or achieve the game goal, but instead to assist his team in doing so, either by healing, shielding, or using specialized equipment or abilities.
> But CS is a classless game, so how do you play support in CS:GO?
> ---
> Imagine this scenario: you are queuing up by yourself or with a buddy in a competitive game. The game starts and you are terrible - you can barely get a kill, your aim sucks, your usual tactics don't work, your game sense is still asleep, and you feel like you're dragging your team down. So what do you do?
> You have two options: you either keep trying to do what you know doesn't work for you in this match, OR you can play support to your team.
> 
> In CS:GO the support character has four main functions:
> - Scout enemy movement
> - Assist key points
> - Drop for team
> - Create a moral gap
> 
> To successfully do that, you need to learn to use the UMP.
> The UMP is the key element in playing support - it is deadly in close- to mid- range, dirt cheap, and doesn't assist the enemy team if you drop it.
> 
> In this example, we'll be showing how to support a CT team on Dust 2, since it is the most popular map in the queue, and T's have much less need of a support due to their rush tactics and generally better bank. However a lot of the general rules described below can be applied to T's as well.
> 
> *Scout enemy movement*
> You need to learn the thee most critical locations for tracking enemy movement while staying undetected:
> - blue container box at long
> - mid doors
> - car at B
> 
> It is imperative that you do not peek. Your enemies will be armed with rifles and snipers, your SMG will need much luck to get you out of there. Instead, you listen and you call out to your mates the movement of the enemy.
> From blue container at long, you can hear steps on both long and short, and T's that hurry to get to pit rarely check behind the corner of the box. It is often wise to hold your fire, risk being seen, but to know the number of enemies pushing long, and wait for them to line up or zoom snipers before firing.
> From mid doors you can hear short and lower tunnels, and you will also frag anyone who tries to push mid. You have to wait at the CT side of the door so that their AWP doesn't see you cross, T's will think mid is clear.
> From car at B you can hear steps in upper and lower tunnel, and alert your team of a B rush long before you actually see it, or callout if T's rotate to mid.
> All three locations provide good close-range targeting for your UMP, and much more importantly - if you die, you will still be able to give meaningful info to your team:
> - dying at blue container at long will let you see how many push through long, how many stay pit, and what are their weapons.
> - dying at mid doors will let you see how many push mid and their weapons, and you will hear if T's are going A or B.
> - dying at B car will let you see what defense position T's are taking and where the bomb is planted.
> 
> This info is extremely useful for your team's entry fraggers and AWP-ers.
> It is of great assistance if you are able to turn on Volume Normalization / Loudness Equalization in your audio drivers, and boos the volume to max. You will hear clearer and farther. Also, set an equalizer that favors mid and high frequencies, bass doesn't help you in CS:GO.
> 
> *Assisting key points*
> You playing support means your team will have one person less for map control. That means you will have to rotate quickly when someone is being rushed.
> From long, if B is being rushed, push through long doors, check for AWP at T-spawn, then go mid to B or T-spawn to B. This will allow your team to have better ability to react if T's rotate to mid or short, because T-spawn will be clear, and you will surprise T's at B by pushing from the back. If you die at T-spawn, you will be able to call to your team the direction their AWP is going - once T AWP is called at T-spawn, it is unlikely he will remain there, and he will either go suicide or outside tunnels during B rush.
> From long, if mid is being rushed, go back to A-site and wait with the UMP behind the crates. If they rotate to B, you can easily reinforce CT-spawn, and if they push A, you will remain hidden and be able to spray them once they close. If you die at A, you will be able to tell your team where T's are defending, what weapons, and where the bomb is planted.
> From mid, if B is being rushed, go directly to B doors. Once inside, T's will mostly pay attention to window, and you will be able to spray from door anyone that goes to plant. If you die there, you will be able to tell your team if someone is hiding at B car or if someone goes across to tunnels.
> From mid, if long is being rushed, you have time to get to A-ramp in time to spray T's that push to site. You can hide at elevator and boost a teammate to A, or you can intercept T's coming from long and gun them down.
> From mid, if short is being rushed, you can wait and see if T's will try to intercept mid-to-CT as well, or if they will go all short. In the latter case, you can follow and spray them while they are engaged with your teammate defending A-site.
> From B, if A is being rushed, rotate tunnels to mid to long, you may be able to kill an AWP at pit or save a weapon for the next round.
> 
> A critical part of providing backup is using timing grenades. Those are grenades that delay the enemy's push and mess up their timing - smoke, fire, and flash grenades can serve that purpose. Usually buying one smoke, one incendiary and two flashes is ideal for support. If you are low on money, skip the incendiary and get a decoy instead.
> In rush scenarios, when you are pushed or kept out of the site, it is good to throw an incendiary at the site, to delay the plant and give your teammates extra time to defuse at the end of the round.
> If you are on site, use as many flashes as you can. First throw the decoy, if you have one. Throw it where T's will see it. It is unlikely they will stop their advance, but they will turn to avoid the flash, giving your teammate an opportunity to take them down. Just make sure you explicitly call out that you're throwing a decoy.
> Once you throw the decoy, T's will know where you are. Stick to cover, throw both flashes, and then change position. Twice flashed T's will be disoriented and out of cover. They may even teamkill in the confusion. Use that time to kill or damage as many as you can.
> If your top fragger is somewhere else on the map, try to divert the enemies to him with fire and smoke. In long doors and upper tunnels, throw a smoke, then throw fire through the smoke. Make sure the incendiary doesn't land in the smoke, because it will not ignite there, and you will have wasted 600$.
> In most cases smoke, fire, and flash in those narrow corridors will get T's to rotate to short, where your top fragger can expect them. Always make sure you call "maybe rotating to short" to your team, so they are prepared and in cover when the T's arrive. Keep in mind that during rush, T's expect smoke and flash, they alone will not stop the rush.
> If you are defending A, make sure you smoke long or site and wait at a good spray angle and in cover, a good AWP at pit can be devastating for CTs.
> 
> *Drop for team*
> Using only UMP will usually get you a pretty solid bank. Use it to drop M4's and AWP's to top fraggers for your team. Do not let a top fragger play with FAMAS or P90 unless it is their desire. Use voice chat to notify them that you will drop, so they can buy armor and grenades instead. It is usually better to drop an AWP to a good AWP-er, than to buy armor for yourself, if you are bottom-fragging.
> On eco rounds, do full eco, do not buy armor or pistols, and play with P2000 instead of USP-S. That way you will not run out of bullets, and you will be able to drop SMGs for your team on the next round, if you lose. Your primary role at eco round is to steal weapons from your enemies. Take note of where enemies die. They will probably be fully equipped, and will have left a rifle behind.
> When you drop, throw the weapons at the ground instead of directly at an unsuspecting teammate. A lot of people have weapon switch turned off and they will not know that you dropped them, and will waste their money buying an extra weapon.
> Watch out for the last round of the first half and do a full buy.
> The preferred loadout is P2000, Five-Seven, DEagle, and M4A4. That makes sure every teammate can use the weapons you drop.
> 
> *Create a moral gap*
> Often it is necessary to play dirty in order to secure a win or do a comeback. Do not overuse that, it will do more harm than good.
> What creating a moral gap means is, you have to make sure you support your team morally, you complement their play, you do not complain of them, and you do not spam the radio, while at the same time you demoralize and distract the enemy.
> - Moral support to own team is done by saying a short "nice job" or "good work" when a teammate frags an enemy or two, and countering toxic teammates. Sometimes when a teammate dies or fails to clutch a round, another teammate may begin insulting him. It is your job to tell that teammate to shut up and remind the team that the dead teammate did their best, that everyone gets fragged sometime, and that it is not their job to criticize his play, but instead to focus on their own.
> This is important for another reason, as it will most likely save you from being kicked out, if you are bottom fragging.
> If a team member is actively griefing, it is your job to grief the griefer, flashing and obstructing him whenever possible. He can not keep griefing with you on their tail, and he can not kill you more than two times. This way you minimize the negative effect of the griefer.
> - Demoralizing the enemy is done by targeting their best players with short messages that invoke a long and emotional response. Make sure you slowly build up the pressure without wasting much of your time in chat. Saying "hax" once is a good start, even if the enemy is not hacking. This may prompt him to respond at length, which distracts him. You then follow with "reported" and paste a generic report text in the chat with a made-up ID without actually reporting the person. The enemy player knows that he is not hacking, but he doesn't know if Overwatch won't ban him anyway. This worries, distracts, and infuriates him, leading to worse aim and gamesense. If he is the player that carries the enemy team, this will give you a chance at a comeback.
> However, overusing these messages leads you to more distraction than the enemy, as at some point he will just ignore you. Be brief and invoke reaction, that is enough to destroy their team momentum.
> Another way to demoralize the enemy team is to consistently make fun of their weakest player and prompt them to kick him every time he dies. He will begin to play even worse, and they may at some point kick him, getting you an easy win, as long as there is an AWP at mid to take out the bot every round.
> 
> Achieving these four goals will mean great advantage to your team, even if you are not performing up to par in combat.
> Always make sure you let the team know what you are doing, why you are doing it, and that you are playing support because you haven't warmed up yet, or it is just not your day with aiming.
> Doing it right, eventually your teammates will appreciate it more than top fragging.


Skimmed through it a bit.

I do think the UMP is a useful weapon. Armor penetration, $1200. It's a perfect eco/pseudo-eco weapon. I don't think a supporting or lurking player like that should always have a UMP, but he shouldn't half an AWP, either. In MM, lurk and support seem to be one and the same (maybe this is true, I thought it was two different roles). However, a lot of the time, those players end up getting in a situation where they are no longer supporting, but just waiting to get easy kills while the rest of their team has committed to a site. This isn't a great idea, and is irritating when it becomes constant for a player to do this.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, what do you think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CS:GO Support playstyle guide
> 
> 
> 
> *Create a moral gap*
> Often it is necessary to play dirty in order to secure a win or do a comeback. Do not overuse that, it will do more harm than good.
> What creating a moral gap means is, you have to make sure you support your team morally, you complement their play, you do not complain of them, and you do not spam the radio, while at the same time you demoralize and distract the enemy.
> - Moral support to own team is done by saying a short "nice job" or "good work" when a teammate frags an enemy or two, and countering toxic teammates. Sometimes when a teammate dies or fails to clutch a round, another teammate may begin insulting him. It is your job to tell that teammate to shut up and remind the team that the dead teammate did their best, that everyone gets fragged sometime, and that it is not their job to criticize his play, but instead to focus on their own.
> This is important for another reason, as it will most likely save you from being kicked out, if you are bottom fragging.
> *If a team member is actively griefing, it is your job to grief the griefer, flashing and obstructing him whenever possible. He can not keep griefing with you on their tail, and he can not kill you more than two times. This way you minimize the negative effect of the griefer.
> - Demoralizing the enemy is done by targeting their best players with short messages that invoke a long and emotional response. Make sure you slowly build up the pressure without wasting much of your time in chat. Saying "hax" once is a good start, even if the enemy is not hacking. This may prompt him to respond at length, which distracts him. You then follow with "reported" and paste a generic report text in the chat with a made-up ID without actually reporting the person. The enemy player knows that he is not hacking, but he doesn't know if Overwatch won't ban him anyway. This worries, distracts, and infuriates him, leading to worse aim and gamesense. If he is the player that carries the enemy team, this will give you a chance at a comeback.
> However, overusing these messages leads you to more distraction than the enemy, as at some point he will just ignore you. Be brief and invoke reaction, that is enough to destroy their team momentum.
> Another way to demoralize the enemy team is to consistently make fun of their weakest player and prompt them to kick him every time he dies. He will begin to play even worse, and they may at some point kick him, getting you an easy win, as long as there is an AWP at mid to take out the bot every round.*
> 
> Achieving these four goals will mean great advantage to your team, even if you are not performing up to par in combat.
> Always make sure you let the team know what you are doing, why you are doing it, and that you are playing support because you haven't warmed up yet, or it is just not your day with aiming.
> Doing it right, eventually your teammates will appreciate it more than top fragging.


Completely disagree with most of the last section (bit I highlighted bold).

I can see where you are coming from but at the end of the day this is a game and that is just not a nice thing to do to another human being.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Completely disagree with most of the last section (bit I highlighted bold).
> 
> I can see where you are coming from but at the end of the day this is a game and that is just not a nice thing to do to another human being.


Yes, I know its controversial, but in a game where you play as terrorists, murdering people, taking hostages, and detonating bombs, who cares. Candy Crush Saga is there for those with hurt feelings









On a more serious note, CS is a game of war. A pretty realistic one in comparison to other titles. And dirty tricks are integral part of war. Anyone who plays competitively should be prepared to face any and all opposition. War isn't clean. CS isn't clean either, and the behavior I described, while not honorable in any case, is mild in comparison to other toxicities.

Psychological warfare is a tool, each player makes his own mind whether to use it or not.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, what do you think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CS:GO Support playstyle guide
> 
> 
> 
> This guide applies to ranks between GN1 and MGE.
> 
> Those of you who played MOBA or RPG games, and even some FPS, are familiar with the support class. Support is a character whose primary role is not to kill enemies or achieve the game goal, but instead to assist his team in doing so, either by healing, shielding, or using specialized equipment or abilities.
> But CS is a classless game, so how do you play support in CS:GO?
> ---
> Imagine this scenario: you are queuing up by yourself or with a buddy in a competitive game. The game starts and you are terrible - you can barely get a kill, your aim sucks, your usual tactics don't work, your game sense is still asleep, and you feel like you're dragging your team down. So what do you do?
> You have two options: you either keep trying to do what you know doesn't work for you in this match, OR you can play support to your team.
> 
> In CS:GO the support character has four main functions:
> - Scout enemy movement
> - Assist key points
> - Drop for team
> - Create a moral gap
> 
> To successfully do that, you need to learn to use the UMP.
> The UMP is the key element in playing support - it is deadly in close- to mid- range, dirt cheap, and doesn't assist the enemy team if you drop it.
> 
> In this example, we'll be showing how to support a CT team on Dust 2, since it is the most popular map in the queue, and T's have much less need of a support due to their rush tactics and generally better bank. However a lot of the general rules described below can be applied to T's as well.
> 
> *Scout enemy movement*
> You need to learn the thee most critical locations for tracking enemy movement while staying undetected:
> - blue container box at long
> - mid doors
> - car at B
> 
> It is imperative that you do not peek. Your enemies will be armed with rifles and snipers, your SMG will need much luck to get you out of there. Instead, you listen and you call out to your mates the movement of the enemy.
> From blue container at long, you can hear steps on both long and short, and T's that hurry to get to pit rarely check behind the corner of the box. It is often wise to hold your fire, risk being seen, but to know the number of enemies pushing long, and wait for them to line up or zoom snipers before firing.
> From mid doors you can hear short and lower tunnels, and you will also frag anyone who tries to push mid. You have to wait at the CT side of the door so that their AWP doesn't see you cross, T's will think mid is clear.
> From car at B you can hear steps in upper and lower tunnel, and alert your team of a B rush long before you actually see it, or callout if T's rotate to mid.
> All three locations provide good close-range targeting for your UMP, and much more importantly - if you die, you will still be able to give meaningful info to your team:
> - dying at blue container at long will let you see how many push through long, how many stay pit, and what are their weapons.
> - dying at mid doors will let you see how many push mid and their weapons, and you will hear if T's are going A or B.
> - dying at B car will let you see what defense position T's are taking and where the bomb is planted.
> 
> This info is extremely useful for your team's entry fraggers and AWP-ers.
> It is of great assistance if you are able to turn on Volume Normalization / Loudness Equalization in your audio drivers, and boos the volume to max. You will hear clearer and farther. Also, set an equalizer that favors mid and high frequencies, bass doesn't help you in CS:GO.
> 
> *Assisting key points*
> You playing support means your team will have one person less for map control. That means you will have to rotate quickly when someone is being rushed.
> From long, if B is being rushed, push through long doors, check for AWP at T-spawn, then go mid to B or T-spawn to B. This will allow your team to have better ability to react if T's rotate to mid or short, because T-spawn will be clear, and you will surprise T's at B by pushing from the back. If you die at T-spawn, you will be able to call to your team the direction their AWP is going - once T AWP is called at T-spawn, it is unlikely he will remain there, and he will either go suicide or outside tunnels during B rush.
> From long, if mid is being rushed, go back to A-site and wait with the UMP behind the crates. If they rotate to B, you can easily reinforce CT-spawn, and if they push A, you will remain hidden and be able to spray them once they close. If you die at A, you will be able to tell your team where T's are defending, what weapons, and where the bomb is planted.
> From mid, if B is being rushed, go directly to B doors. Once inside, T's will mostly pay attention to window, and you will be able to spray from door anyone that goes to plant. If you die there, you will be able to tell your team if someone is hiding at B car or if someone goes across to tunnels.
> From mid, if long is being rushed, you have time to get to A-ramp in time to spray T's that push to site. You can hide at elevator and boost a teammate to A, or you can intercept T's coming from long and gun them down.
> From mid, if short is being rushed, you can wait and see if T's will try to intercept mid-to-CT as well, or if they will go all short. In the latter case, you can follow and spray them while they are engaged with your teammate defending A-site.
> From B, if A is being rushed, rotate tunnels to mid to long, you may be able to kill an AWP at pit or save a weapon for the next round.
> 
> A critical part of providing backup is using timing grenades. Those are grenades that delay the enemy's push and mess up their timing - smoke, fire, and flash grenades can serve that purpose. Usually buying one smoke, one incendiary and two flashes is ideal for support. If you are low on money, skip the incendiary and get a decoy instead.
> In rush scenarios, when you are pushed or kept out of the site, it is good to throw an incendiary at the site, to delay the plant and give your teammates extra time to defuse at the end of the round.
> If you are on site, use as many flashes as you can. First throw the decoy, if you have one. Throw it where T's will see it. It is unlikely they will stop their advance, but they will turn to avoid the flash, giving your teammate an opportunity to take them down. Just make sure you explicitly call out that you're throwing a decoy.
> Once you throw the decoy, T's will know where you are. Stick to cover, throw both flashes, and then change position. Twice flashed T's will be disoriented and out of cover. They may even teamkill in the confusion. Use that time to kill or damage as many as you can.
> If your top fragger is somewhere else on the map, try to divert the enemies to him with fire and smoke. In long doors and upper tunnels, throw a smoke, then throw fire through the smoke. Make sure the incendiary doesn't land in the smoke, because it will not ignite there, and you will have wasted 600$.
> In most cases smoke, fire, and flash in those narrow corridors will get T's to rotate to short, where your top fragger can expect them. Always make sure you call "maybe rotating to short" to your team, so they are prepared and in cover when the T's arrive. Keep in mind that during rush, T's expect smoke and flash, they alone will not stop the rush.
> If you are defending A, make sure you smoke long or site and wait at a good spray angle and in cover, a good AWP at pit can be devastating for CTs.
> 
> *Drop for team*
> Using only UMP will usually get you a pretty solid bank. Use it to drop M4's and AWP's to top fraggers for your team. Do not let a top fragger play with FAMAS or P90 unless it is their desire. Use voice chat to notify them that you will drop, so they can buy armor and grenades instead. It is usually better to drop an AWP to a good AWP-er, than to buy armor for yourself, if you are bottom-fragging.
> On eco rounds, do full eco, do not buy armor or pistols, and play with P2000 instead of USP-S. That way you will not run out of bullets, and you will be able to drop SMGs for your team on the next round, if you lose. Your primary role at eco round is to steal weapons from your enemies. Take note of where enemies die. They will probably be fully equipped, and will have left a rifle behind.
> When you drop, throw the weapons at the ground instead of directly at an unsuspecting teammate. A lot of people have weapon switch turned off and they will not know that you dropped them, and will waste their money buying an extra weapon.
> Watch out for the last round of the first half and do a full buy.
> The preferred loadout is P2000, Five-Seven, DEagle, and M4A4. That makes sure every teammate can use the weapons you drop.
> 
> *Create a moral gap*
> Often it is necessary to play dirty in order to secure a win or do a comeback. Do not overuse that, it will do more harm than good.
> What creating a moral gap means is, you have to make sure you support your team morally, you complement their play, you do not complain of them, and you do not spam the radio, while at the same time you demoralize and distract the enemy.
> - Moral support to own team is done by saying a short "nice job" or "good work" when a teammate frags an enemy or two, and countering toxic teammates. Sometimes when a teammate dies or fails to clutch a round, another teammate may begin insulting him. It is your job to tell that teammate to shut up and remind the team that the dead teammate did their best, that everyone gets fragged sometime, and that it is not their job to criticize his play, but instead to focus on their own.
> This is important for another reason, as it will most likely save you from being kicked out, if you are bottom fragging.
> If a team member is actively griefing, it is your job to grief the griefer, flashing and obstructing him whenever possible. He can not keep griefing with you on their tail, and he can not kill you more than two times. This way you minimize the negative effect of the griefer.
> - Demoralizing the enemy is done by targeting their best players with short messages that invoke a long and emotional response. Make sure you slowly build up the pressure without wasting much of your time in chat. Saying "hax" once is a good start, even if the enemy is not hacking. This may prompt him to respond at length, which distracts him. You then follow with "reported" and paste a generic report text in the chat with a made-up ID without actually reporting the person. The enemy player knows that he is not hacking, but he doesn't know if Overwatch won't ban him anyway. This worries, distracts, and infuriates him, leading to worse aim and gamesense. If he is the player that carries the enemy team, this will give you a chance at a comeback.
> However, overusing these messages leads you to more distraction than the enemy, as at some point he will just ignore you. Be brief and invoke reaction, that is enough to destroy their team momentum.
> Another way to demoralize the enemy team is to consistently make fun of their weakest player and prompt them to kick him every time he dies. He will begin to play even worse, and they may at some point kick him, getting you an easy win, as long as there is an AWP at mid to take out the bot every round.
> 
> Achieving these four goals will mean great advantage to your team, even if you are not performing up to par in combat.
> Always make sure you let the team know what you are doing, why you are doing it, and that you are playing support because you haven't warmed up yet, or it is just not your day with aiming.
> Doing it right, eventually your teammates will appreciate it more than top fragging.


Who wrote this crap, was it you? Reading through this "guide" honestly gave me a good chuckle. I can't even understand how people overthink everything, it doesn't matter how good you are strategically, if you can't frag you just need to keep trying and learning, don't step back and become some useless bot that only drops for teammates and never gets into fights. The basic idea of almost any FPS is to eliminate the enemy players, how's that so hard to grasp? The place you've taken this "support" role is more useless than it is useful, telling teammates where enemies are is just a normal part of the game, dropping for teammates if you have extra cash is also just a normal part of game play. There's no reason to delegate someone to this level of supporting, it's just dumb. If you pulled any of this crap while trying to play with me, i would immediately vote kick you. If you want to act like a useless bot i might as well have a real one i can actually take over.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Who wrote this crap, was it you? Reading through this "guide" honestly gave me a good chuckle. I can't even understand how people overthink everything, it doesn't matter how good you are strategically, if you can't frag you just need to keep trying and learning, don't step back and become some useless bot that only drops for teammates and never gets into fights. The basic idea of almost any FPS is to eliminate the enemy players, how's that so hard to grasp? The place you've taken this "support" role is more useless than it is useful, telling teammates where enemies are is just a normal part of the game, dropping for teammates if you have extra cash is also just a normal part of game play. There's no reason to delegate someone to this level of supporting, it's just dumb. If you pulled any of this crap while trying to play with me, i would immediately vote kick you. If you want to act like a useless bot i might as well have a real one i can actually take over.


Ok, thank you! I could argue your points, but we both know we'd be wasting our time







So thanks again for the opinion.


----------



## vaseria

I find that the mg ranks are less toxic and more chilled and don't try as much in my area anyway but the nova ranks have no reaction time at all so I just deranked my main from mge to gn3 and boosted my friends out of silva


----------



## Socom

Well I had made it to GNM but got deranked after inactivity for like 4 days







time to crawl out of GN3 again


----------



## ronnin426850

I am currently in and out of MG1 - lost a game, got demoted, won a game, got promoted.
GN4 and MG1 are more toxic than GN1, 2 and 3 in my experience, but I play in Europe, it is different here.


----------



## HPE1000

rank really doesn't have any impact on how toxic the people are


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, what do you think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CS:GO Support playstyle guide
> 
> 
> 
> This guide applies to ranks between GN1 and MGE.
> 
> Those of you who played MOBA or RPG games, and even some FPS, are familiar with the support class. Support is a character whose primary role is not to kill enemies or achieve the game goal, but instead to assist his team in doing so, either by healing, shielding, or using specialized equipment or abilities.
> But CS is a classless game, so how do you play support in CS:GO?
> ---
> Imagine this scenario: you are queuing up by yourself or with a buddy in a competitive game. The game starts and you are terrible - you can barely get a kill, your aim sucks, your usual tactics don't work, your game sense is still asleep, and you feel like you're dragging your team down. So what do you do?
> You have two options: you either keep trying to do what you know doesn't work for you in this match, OR you can play support to your team.
> 
> In CS:GO the support character has four main functions:
> - Scout enemy movement
> - Assist key points
> - Drop for team
> - Create a moral gap
> 
> To successfully do that, you need to learn to use the UMP.
> The UMP is the key element in playing support - it is deadly in close- to mid- range, dirt cheap, and doesn't assist the enemy team if you drop it.
> 
> In this example, we'll be showing how to support a CT team on Dust 2, since it is the most popular map in the queue, and T's have much less need of a support due to their rush tactics and generally better bank. However a lot of the general rules described below can be applied to T's as well.
> 
> *Scout enemy movement*
> You need to learn the thee most critical locations for tracking enemy movement while staying undetected:
> - blue container box at long
> - mid doors
> - car at B
> 
> It is imperative that you do not peek. Your enemies will be armed with rifles and snipers, your SMG will need much luck to get you out of there. Instead, you listen and you call out to your mates the movement of the enemy.
> From blue container at long, you can hear steps on both long and short, and T's that hurry to get to pit rarely check behind the corner of the box. It is often wise to hold your fire, risk being seen, but to know the number of enemies pushing long, and wait for them to line up or zoom snipers before firing.
> From mid doors you can hear short and lower tunnels, and you will also frag anyone who tries to push mid. You have to wait at the CT side of the door so that their AWP doesn't see you cross, T's will think mid is clear.
> From car at B you can hear steps in upper and lower tunnel, and alert your team of a B rush long before you actually see it, or callout if T's rotate to mid.
> All three locations provide good close-range targeting for your UMP, and much more importantly - if you die, you will still be able to give meaningful info to your team:
> - dying at blue container at long will let you see how many push through long, how many stay pit, and what are their weapons.
> - dying at mid doors will let you see how many push mid and their weapons, and you will hear if T's are going A or B.
> - dying at B car will let you see what defense position T's are taking and where the bomb is planted.
> 
> This info is extremely useful for your team's entry fraggers and AWP-ers.
> It is of great assistance if you are able to turn on Volume Normalization / Loudness Equalization in your audio drivers, and boos the volume to max. You will hear clearer and farther. Also, set an equalizer that favors mid and high frequencies, bass doesn't help you in CS:GO.
> 
> *Assisting key points*
> You playing support means your team will have one person less for map control. That means you will have to rotate quickly when someone is being rushed.
> From long, if B is being rushed, push through long doors, check for AWP at T-spawn, then go mid to B or T-spawn to B. This will allow your team to have better ability to react if T's rotate to mid or short, because T-spawn will be clear, and you will surprise T's at B by pushing from the back. If you die at T-spawn, you will be able to call to your team the direction their AWP is going - once T AWP is called at T-spawn, it is unlikely he will remain there, and he will either go suicide or outside tunnels during B rush.
> From long, if mid is being rushed, go back to A-site and wait with the UMP behind the crates. If they rotate to B, you can easily reinforce CT-spawn, and if they push A, you will remain hidden and be able to spray them once they close. If you die at A, you will be able to tell your team where T's are defending, what weapons, and where the bomb is planted.
> From mid, if B is being rushed, go directly to B doors. Once inside, T's will mostly pay attention to window, and you will be able to spray from door anyone that goes to plant. If you die there, you will be able to tell your team if someone is hiding at B car or if someone goes across to tunnels.
> From mid, if long is being rushed, you have time to get to A-ramp in time to spray T's that push to site. You can hide at elevator and boost a teammate to A, or you can intercept T's coming from long and gun them down.
> From mid, if short is being rushed, you can wait and see if T's will try to intercept mid-to-CT as well, or if they will go all short. In the latter case, you can follow and spray them while they are engaged with your teammate defending A-site.
> From B, if A is being rushed, rotate tunnels to mid to long, you may be able to kill an AWP at pit or save a weapon for the next round.
> 
> A critical part of providing backup is using timing grenades. Those are grenades that delay the enemy's push and mess up their timing - smoke, fire, and flash grenades can serve that purpose. Usually buying one smoke, one incendiary and two flashes is ideal for support. If you are low on money, skip the incendiary and get a decoy instead.
> In rush scenarios, when you are pushed or kept out of the site, it is good to throw an incendiary at the site, to delay the plant and give your teammates extra time to defuse at the end of the round.
> If you are on site, use as many flashes as you can. First throw the decoy, if you have one. Throw it where T's will see it. It is unlikely they will stop their advance, but they will turn to avoid the flash, giving your teammate an opportunity to take them down. Just make sure you explicitly call out that you're throwing a decoy.
> Once you throw the decoy, T's will know where you are. Stick to cover, throw both flashes, and then change position. Twice flashed T's will be disoriented and out of cover. They may even teamkill in the confusion. Use that time to kill or damage as many as you can.
> If your top fragger is somewhere else on the map, try to divert the enemies to him with fire and smoke. In long doors and upper tunnels, throw a smoke, then throw fire through the smoke. Make sure the incendiary doesn't land in the smoke, because it will not ignite there, and you will have wasted 600$.
> In most cases smoke, fire, and flash in those narrow corridors will get T's to rotate to short, where your top fragger can expect them. Always make sure you call "maybe rotating to short" to your team, so they are prepared and in cover when the T's arrive. Keep in mind that during rush, T's expect smoke and flash, they alone will not stop the rush.
> If you are defending A, make sure you smoke long or site and wait at a good spray angle and in cover, a good AWP at pit can be devastating for CTs.
> 
> *Drop for team*
> Using only UMP will usually get you a pretty solid bank. Use it to drop M4's and AWP's to top fraggers for your team. Do not let a top fragger play with FAMAS or P90 unless it is their desire. Use voice chat to notify them that you will drop, so they can buy armor and grenades instead. It is usually better to drop an AWP to a good AWP-er, than to buy armor for yourself, if you are bottom-fragging.
> On eco rounds, do full eco, do not buy armor or pistols, and play with P2000 instead of USP-S. That way you will not run out of bullets, and you will be able to drop SMGs for your team on the next round, if you lose. Your primary role at eco round is to steal weapons from your enemies. Take note of where enemies die. They will probably be fully equipped, and will have left a rifle behind.
> When you drop, throw the weapons at the ground instead of directly at an unsuspecting teammate. A lot of people have weapon switch turned off and they will not know that you dropped them, and will waste their money buying an extra weapon.
> Watch out for the last round of the first half and do a full buy.
> The preferred loadout is P2000, Five-Seven, DEagle, and M4A4. That makes sure every teammate can use the weapons you drop.
> 
> *Create a moral gap*
> Often it is necessary to play dirty in order to secure a win or do a comeback. Do not overuse that, it will do more harm than good.
> What creating a moral gap means is, you have to make sure you support your team morally, you complement their play, you do not complain of them, and you do not spam the radio, while at the same time you demoralize and distract the enemy.
> - Moral support to own team is done by saying a short "nice job" or "good work" when a teammate frags an enemy or two, and countering toxic teammates. Sometimes when a teammate dies or fails to clutch a round, another teammate may begin insulting him. It is your job to tell that teammate to shut up and remind the team that the dead teammate did their best, that everyone gets fragged sometime, and that it is not their job to criticize his play, but instead to focus on their own.
> This is important for another reason, as it will most likely save you from being kicked out, if you are bottom fragging.
> If a team member is actively griefing, it is your job to grief the griefer, flashing and obstructing him whenever possible. He can not keep griefing with you on their tail, and he can not kill you more than two times. This way you minimize the negative effect of the griefer.
> - Demoralizing the enemy is done by targeting their best players with short messages that invoke a long and emotional response. Make sure you slowly build up the pressure without wasting much of your time in chat. Saying "hax" once is a good start, even if the enemy is not hacking. This may prompt him to respond at length, which distracts him. You then follow with "reported" and paste a generic report text in the chat with a made-up ID without actually reporting the person. The enemy player knows that he is not hacking, but he doesn't know if Overwatch won't ban him anyway. This worries, distracts, and infuriates him, leading to worse aim and gamesense. If he is the player that carries the enemy team, this will give you a chance at a comeback.
> However, overusing these messages leads you to more distraction than the enemy, as at some point he will just ignore you. Be brief and invoke reaction, that is enough to destroy their team momentum.
> Another way to demoralize the enemy team is to consistently make fun of their weakest player and prompt them to kick him every time he dies. He will begin to play even worse, and they may at some point kick him, getting you an easy win, as long as there is an AWP at mid to take out the bot every round.
> 
> Achieving these four goals will mean great advantage to your team, even if you are not performing up to par in combat.
> Always make sure you let the team know what you are doing, why you are doing it, and that you are playing support because you haven't warmed up yet, or it is just not your day with aiming.
> Doing it right, eventually your teammates will appreciate it more than top fragging.


The moral gap section is total crap, other than that it's not too bad. If a teammate is just not hitting shots, dies really early, and is going to bottom frag anyway, it's definitely better they take a passive role; hold angles, get information, and drop rifles for the teammates hitting shots. Still a helluva lot better than going aggressive with a scout every round like they often end up doing.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> rank really doesn't have any impact on how toxic the people are


No, it's the other way around, toxicity has impact on rank







Most of those people would be at least 2 ranks up if they weren't such unbearable buffoons.


----------



## Paradigm84

The best way to beat the enemy is to say stupid stuff in chat, you heard it here first, folks.

The second someone on the other team tries to talk crap or be witty or edgy, they get blocked. If you care what the other team type in chat, you're an idiot.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The best way to beat the enemy is to say stupid stuff in chat, you heard it here first, folks.
> 
> The second someone on the other team tries to talk crap or be witty or edgy, they get blocked. If you care what the other team type in chat, you're an idiot.


Thank god there are so many idiots in CS then. Who would have guessed...

Also, I never said it's the best way. I said it helps. It does. You have to never have heard of psychology or history to bluntly deny all and any effect of demoralization.


----------



## Paradigm84

If it works as effectively as you think, you should be Global Elite right now. You could also change your name to _Sun Tzu of CS:GO_, so people respect your tactical mind.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The best way to beat the enemy is to say stupid stuff in chat, you heard it here first, folks.
> 
> The second someone on the other team tries to talk crap or be witty or edgy, they get blocked. If you care what the other team type in chat, you're an idiot.


It is pretty humorous when the other teams bottom fragger is saltier than McDonalds frys and gets voted to kick every round


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If it works as effectively as you think, you should be Global Elite right now. You could also change your name to _Sun Tzu of CS:GO_, so people respect your tactical mind.


It works as effectively as I think for people in the ranks that I labeled the guide for. Are you guys being dumb on purpose? You know, trolling is so 2000's, it's not interesting anymore. You are better players - fine, be better players. I am better than other people and I have written this to help them in *VERY SPECIFIC* situations. So your ******ed remarks don't do you any favors, they just don't make sense.

Again, if you are above MGE, this guide does not apply to you, you have no reason to react to it other than, of course, if you just want to troll, in which case stuff it you know where.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No, it's the other way around, toxicity has impact on rank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people would be at least 2 ranks up if they weren't such unbearable buffoons.


The lower rank people are upset because they aren't better, and the higher rank people are upset because they think they are gods and cannot do wrong. You will find terrible people pretty equally at any rank. And the higher you go, the more likely you are to run into people who just want to derank so they don't deal with cheaters (even if they aren't actually playing cheaters, because of their fragile egos), or so they can essentially smurf on their main. There are idiots at every single rank, and the quicker you realize that and start queuing in 5 mans, the better matchmaking will be for you. Don't think that once you get to MGE, DMG, LE, LEM that anything will change. I would say those people are even more miserable than the lower ranks.


----------



## Paradigm84

Not trolling, I just think advising people to try and use stupid comments in chat as a way to win matches is a really poor idea. It's not exactly going to make you any better at the game, and people will just think you're toxic.

If you want more actual feedback, then fine.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Playing support =/= being eager to die by playing obvious positions.
Peeking with an SMG is fine as long as you're smart about it. If you repeek the same angle over and over or peek for too long, you're going to get your head taken off, but quick peeks from multiple positions are fine.
You are going to have real trouble getting that close to the blue container if they are rushing long. By which I mean, you're not going to get there before them unless you can either phoon your way down there, or if they aren't actually rushing. Also, hiding in that corner *might* work once a game if you're lucky, but standing backed into a corner with zero cover is really bad positioning unless you have someone else playing pit to help you out.
If they are intending on rushing B, I wouldn't personally want to sit car as there is nowhere for you to go when they immediately check there. I'd personally stick one guy back plat and one guy on site. That will prevent them from easily pushing onto plat and surrounding the plant area from the front and side.
Regarding those spots being good for seeing people after you die, you'd have to be in a pretty stupid position to not be able to get decent information from the deathcam.
If you've pushed through long to check T spawn for an AWP, I don't see any reason to go mid doors to B. It will be time consuming and you're just giving them the option to back out of B to T spawn if they want to fake, or if they are trying to save weapons. Worst case scenario you are the last guy left and you might be able to get some exit frags as they leave site, maybe even pick up a rifle or AWP.
If you're playing long and they push up cat, I'd personally play the ramp down to CT, it's less expected than sitting on site, and you can get some good angles on the guys pushing elbow. Useful when you have a UMP, as it's great at getting close-quarters headshots. It also means you can utilise nades well, and you can quickly fall into CT if you need to. Especially good considering players like to drop from above into CT, ideal for someone with a UMP. A site is also extremely easy to nade and molly.
I have never in my entire CS experience seen someone just cross B doors to site without checking it. If they aren't checking door or smoking it off (which they should be), then it doesn't really matter what you do, the other team are terrible.
If multiple T's are pushing short onto A, I wouldn't try boosting someone elevator unless most of the T's are already dead, it's extremely risky and easy to get killed, with little chance of helping your team out.
I don't get the point about throwing a decoy if they are pushing a site. If they are pushing out aggressively, the time for mind games is over. I'd rather not take the chance that they don't turn around. If some of them don't fall for the trick, then your teammate is just going to get destroyed when he peeks. Also, trying to use 3 nades before you even start shooting is a really bad idea. You're putting all the pressure on the other guy to do the work whilst you just sit back and throw nades. It's unlikely to help very much unless you and the other guy holding site with you have impeccable teamwork and you're an absolute monster at quick popflashes.
Trying to lay all the responsibility on the shoulders of the top fragger is neither wise nor fair. It's supposed to be a team game, trying to make another guy do all the work is just going to put him on tilt.
If there is an AWP pit, either don't peek at all, or peek an off angle for info that he can't cover. If he's just sitting there waiting for picks, smoke him off, hold an off angle (ideally 1 cat box, 1 bricks while you wait for teammates to rotate) and wait for a peek. If I'm against an AWPer with an SMG or pistol, I usually play hyper-aggressive. Spamming bullets with a pistol or an SMG close-quarters is usually pretty effective against an AWPer provided you don't pick a fight somewhere where he can drop back into cover.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No, it's the other way around, toxicity has impact on rank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people would be at least 2 ranks up if they weren't such unbearable buffoons.


You've clearly never met a single NA pro during practice, or even MatchMaking in higher ranks like SMFC/GE.

Buying a UMP to play "Support" oh my..... I don't think you understand what a support role does in CS. It sure isn't using a UMP to scout the map.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not trolling, I just think advising people to try and use stupid comments in chat as a way to win matches is a really poor idea. It's not exactly going to make you any better at the game, and people will just think you're toxic.
> 
> If you want more actual feedback, then fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing support =/= being eager to die by playing obvious positions.
> Peeking with an SMG is fine as long as you're smart about it. If you repeek the same angle over and over or peek for too long, you're going to get your head taken off, but quick peeks from multiple positions are fine.
> You are going to have real trouble getting that close to the blue container if they are rushing long. By which I mean, you're not going to get there before them unless you can either phoon your way down there, or if they aren't actually rushing. Also, hiding in that corner *might* work once a game if you're lucky, but standing backed into a corner with zero cover is really bad positioning unless you have someone else playing pit to help you out.
> If they are intending on rushing B, I wouldn't personally want to sit car as there is nowhere for you to go when they immediately check there. I'd personally stick one guy back plat and one guy on site. That will prevent them from easily pushing onto plat and surrounding the plant area from the front and side.
> Regarding those spots being good for seeing people after you die, you'd have to be in a pretty stupid position to not be able to get decent information from the deathcam.
> If you've pushed through long to check T spawn for an AWP, I don't see any reason to go mid doors to B. It will be time consuming and you're just giving them the option to back out of B to T spawn if they want to fake, or if they are trying to save weapons. Worst case scenario you are the last guy left and you might be able to get some exit frags as they leave site, maybe even pick up a rifle or AWP.
> If you're playing long and they push up cat, I'd personally play the ramp down to CT, it's less expected than sitting on site, and you can get some good angles on the guys pushing elbow. Useful when you have a UMP, as it's great at getting close-quarters headshots. It also means you can utilise nades well, and you can quickly fall into CT if you need to. Especially good considering players like to drop from above into CT, ideal for someone with a UMP. A site is also extremely easy to nade and molly.
> I have never in my entire CS experience seen someone just cross B doors to site without checking it. If they aren't checking door or smoking it off (which they should be), then it doesn't really matter what you do, the other team are terrible.
> If multiple T's are pushing short onto A, I wouldn't try boosting someone elevator unless most of the T's are already dead, it's extremely risky and easy to get killed, with little chance of helping your team out.
> I don't get the point about throwing a decoy if they are pushing a site. If they are pushing out aggressively, the time for mind games is over. I'd rather not take the chance that they don't turn around. If some of them don't fall for the trick, then your teammate is just going to get destroyed when he peeks. Also, trying to use 3 nades before you even start shooting is a really bad idea. You're putting all the pressure on the other guy to do the work whilst you just sit back and throw nades. It's unlikely to help very much unless you and the other guy holding site with you have impeccable teamwork and you're an absolute monster at quick popflashes.
> Trying to lay all the responsibility on the shoulders of the top fragger is neither wise nor fair. It's supposed to be a team game, trying to make another guy do all the work is just going to put him on tilt.
> If there is an AWP pit, either don't peek at all, or peek an off angle for info that he can't cover. If he's just sitting there waiting for picks, smoke him off, hold an off angle (ideally 1 cat box, 1 bricks while you wait for teammates to rotate) and wait for a peek. If I'm against an AWPer with an SMG or pistol, I usually play hyper-aggressive. Spamming bullets with a pistol or an SMG close-quarters is usually pretty effective against an AWPer provided you don't pick a fight somewhere where he can drop back into cover.


I think the people who spam insulting binds the entire match are perhaps the most annoying/frustrating people you will run across. They look like a complete idiot doing it and at least for me, it doesn't do anything as far as tilting me and more just makes me feel sorry for them. They are almost always the bottom frag as well. Put more effort into getting better and less effort into your super funni binds.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, what do you think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CS:GO Support playstyle guide
> 
> 
> 
> This guide applies to ranks between GN1 and MGE.
> 
> Those of you who played MOBA or RPG games, and even some FPS, are familiar with the support class. Support is a character whose primary role is not to kill enemies or achieve the game goal, but instead to assist his team in doing so, either by healing, shielding, or using specialized equipment or abilities.
> But CS is a classless game, so how do you play support in CS:GO?
> ---
> Imagine this scenario: you are queuing up by yourself or with a buddy in a competitive game. The game starts and you are terrible - you can barely get a kill, your aim sucks, your usual tactics don't work, your game sense is still asleep, and you feel like you're dragging your team down. So what do you do?
> You have two options: you either keep trying to do what you know doesn't work for you in this match, OR you can play support to your team.
> 
> In CS:GO the support character has four main functions:
> - Scout enemy movement
> - Assist key points
> - Drop for team
> - Create a moral gap
> 
> To successfully do that, you need to learn to use the UMP.
> The UMP is the key element in playing support - it is deadly in close- to mid- range, dirt cheap, and doesn't assist the enemy team if you drop it.
> 
> In this example, we'll be showing how to support a CT team on Dust 2, since it is the most popular map in the queue, and T's have much less need of a support due to their rush tactics and generally better bank. However a lot of the general rules described below can be applied to T's as well.
> 
> *Scout enemy movement*
> You need to learn the thee most critical locations for tracking enemy movement while staying undetected:
> - blue container box at long
> - mid doors
> - car at B
> 
> It is imperative that you do not peek. Your enemies will be armed with rifles and snipers, your SMG will need much luck to get you out of there. Instead, you listen and you call out to your mates the movement of the enemy.
> From blue container at long, you can hear steps on both long and short, and T's that hurry to get to pit rarely check behind the corner of the box. It is often wise to hold your fire, risk being seen, but to know the number of enemies pushing long, and wait for them to line up or zoom snipers before firing.
> From mid doors you can hear short and lower tunnels, and you will also frag anyone who tries to push mid. You have to wait at the CT side of the door so that their AWP doesn't see you cross, T's will think mid is clear.
> From car at B you can hear steps in upper and lower tunnel, and alert your team of a B rush long before you actually see it, or callout if T's rotate to mid.
> All three locations provide good close-range targeting for your UMP, and much more importantly - if you die, you will still be able to give meaningful info to your team:
> - dying at blue container at long will let you see how many push through long, how many stay pit, and what are their weapons.
> - dying at mid doors will let you see how many push mid and their weapons, and you will hear if T's are going A or B.
> - dying at B car will let you see what defense position T's are taking and where the bomb is planted.
> 
> This info is extremely useful for your team's entry fraggers and AWP-ers.
> It is of great assistance if you are able to turn on Volume Normalization / Loudness Equalization in your audio drivers, and boos the volume to max. You will hear clearer and farther. Also, set an equalizer that favors mid and high frequencies, bass doesn't help you in CS:GO.
> 
> *Assisting key points*
> You playing support means your team will have one person less for map control. That means you will have to rotate quickly when someone is being rushed.
> From long, if B is being rushed, push through long doors, check for AWP at T-spawn, then go mid to B or T-spawn to B. This will allow your team to have better ability to react if T's rotate to mid or short, because T-spawn will be clear, and you will surprise T's at B by pushing from the back. If you die at T-spawn, you will be able to call to your team the direction their AWP is going - once T AWP is called at T-spawn, it is unlikely he will remain there, and he will either go suicide or outside tunnels during B rush.
> From long, if mid is being rushed, go back to A-site and wait with the UMP behind the crates. If they rotate to B, you can easily reinforce CT-spawn, and if they push A, you will remain hidden and be able to spray them once they close. If you die at A, you will be able to tell your team where T's are defending, what weapons, and where the bomb is planted.
> From mid, if B is being rushed, go directly to B doors. Once inside, T's will mostly pay attention to window, and you will be able to spray from door anyone that goes to plant. If you die there, you will be able to tell your team if someone is hiding at B car or if someone goes across to tunnels.
> From mid, if long is being rushed, you have time to get to A-ramp in time to spray T's that push to site. You can hide at elevator and boost a teammate to A, or you can intercept T's coming from long and gun them down.
> From mid, if short is being rushed, you can wait and see if T's will try to intercept mid-to-CT as well, or if they will go all short. In the latter case, you can follow and spray them while they are engaged with your teammate defending A-site.
> From B, if A is being rushed, rotate tunnels to mid to long, you may be able to kill an AWP at pit or save a weapon for the next round.
> 
> A critical part of providing backup is using timing grenades. Those are grenades that delay the enemy's push and mess up their timing - smoke, fire, and flash grenades can serve that purpose. Usually buying one smoke, one incendiary and two flashes is ideal for support. If you are low on money, skip the incendiary and get a decoy instead.
> In rush scenarios, when you are pushed or kept out of the site, it is good to throw an incendiary at the site, to delay the plant and give your teammates extra time to defuse at the end of the round.
> If you are on site, use as many flashes as you can. First throw the decoy, if you have one. Throw it where T's will see it. It is unlikely they will stop their advance, but they will turn to avoid the flash, giving your teammate an opportunity to take them down. Just make sure you explicitly call out that you're throwing a decoy.
> Once you throw the decoy, T's will know where you are. Stick to cover, throw both flashes, and then change position. Twice flashed T's will be disoriented and out of cover. They may even teamkill in the confusion. Use that time to kill or damage as many as you can.
> If your top fragger is somewhere else on the map, try to divert the enemies to him with fire and smoke. In long doors and upper tunnels, throw a smoke, then throw fire through the smoke. Make sure the incendiary doesn't land in the smoke, because it will not ignite there, and you will have wasted 600$.
> In most cases smoke, fire, and flash in those narrow corridors will get T's to rotate to short, where your top fragger can expect them. Always make sure you call "maybe rotating to short" to your team, so they are prepared and in cover when the T's arrive. Keep in mind that during rush, T's expect smoke and flash, they alone will not stop the rush.
> If you are defending A, make sure you smoke long or site and wait at a good spray angle and in cover, a good AWP at pit can be devastating for CTs.
> 
> *Drop for team*
> Using only UMP will usually get you a pretty solid bank. Use it to drop M4's and AWP's to top fraggers for your team. Do not let a top fragger play with FAMAS or P90 unless it is their desire. Use voice chat to notify them that you will drop, so they can buy armor and grenades instead. It is usually better to drop an AWP to a good AWP-er, than to buy armor for yourself, if you are bottom-fragging.
> On eco rounds, do full eco, do not buy armor or pistols, and play with P2000 instead of USP-S. That way you will not run out of bullets, and you will be able to drop SMGs for your team on the next round, if you lose. Your primary role at eco round is to steal weapons from your enemies. Take note of where enemies die. They will probably be fully equipped, and will have left a rifle behind.
> When you drop, throw the weapons at the ground instead of directly at an unsuspecting teammate. A lot of people have weapon switch turned off and they will not know that you dropped them, and will waste their money buying an extra weapon.
> Watch out for the last round of the first half and do a full buy.
> The preferred loadout is P2000, Five-Seven, DEagle, and M4A4. That makes sure every teammate can use the weapons you drop.
> 
> *Create a moral gap*
> Often it is necessary to play dirty in order to secure a win or do a comeback. Do not overuse that, it will do more harm than good.
> What creating a moral gap means is, you have to make sure you support your team morally, you complement their play, you do not complain of them, and you do not spam the radio, while at the same time you demoralize and distract the enemy.
> - Moral support to own team is done by saying a short "nice job" or "good work" when a teammate frags an enemy or two, and countering toxic teammates. Sometimes when a teammate dies or fails to clutch a round, another teammate may begin insulting him. It is your job to tell that teammate to shut up and remind the team that the dead teammate did their best, that everyone gets fragged sometime, and that it is not their job to criticize his play, but instead to focus on their own.
> This is important for another reason, as it will most likely save you from being kicked out, if you are bottom fragging.
> If a team member is actively griefing, it is your job to grief the griefer, flashing and obstructing him whenever possible. He can not keep griefing with you on their tail, and he can not kill you more than two times. This way you minimize the negative effect of the griefer.
> - Demoralizing the enemy is done by targeting their best players with short messages that invoke a long and emotional response. Make sure you slowly build up the pressure without wasting much of your time in chat. Saying "hax" once is a good start, even if the enemy is not hacking. This may prompt him to respond at length, which distracts him. You then follow with "reported" and paste a generic report text in the chat with a made-up ID without actually reporting the person. The enemy player knows that he is not hacking, but he doesn't know if Overwatch won't ban him anyway. This worries, distracts, and infuriates him, leading to worse aim and gamesense. If he is the player that carries the enemy team, this will give you a chance at a comeback.
> However, overusing these messages leads you to more distraction than the enemy, as at some point he will just ignore you. Be brief and invoke reaction, that is enough to destroy their team momentum.
> Another way to demoralize the enemy team is to consistently make fun of their weakest player and prompt them to kick him every time he dies. He will begin to play even worse, and they may at some point kick him, getting you an easy win, as long as there is an AWP at mid to take out the bot every round.
> 
> Achieving these four goals will mean great advantage to your team, even if you are not performing up to par in combat.
> Always make sure you let the team know what you are doing, why you are doing it, and that you are playing support because you haven't warmed up yet, or it is just not your day with aiming.
> Doing it right, eventually your teammates will appreciate it more than top fragging.


Overall, I think if you swap your "support" term for "low skill friend with high skill friend", it would fit better.
Quote:


> In CS:GO the support character has four main functions:
> - Scout enemy movement
> *Everyone should be doing this*
> - Assist key points
> *Everyone should be doing this*
> - Drop for team
> *I agree with this*
> - Create a moral gap
> *Everyone should be doing this*


Then again I rather play on equal fields with my "friends" and help improve there game play and not drop for team. IMO, looking for support from a "cheerleader" isn't the best moral idea.


----------



## jameyscott

Finally.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the idea of being toxic to create an even more toxic community is a terrible idea. This is partially the reason you are as low ranked as you are, honestly. No one is trolling you. If anything, with that 'moral gap' crap, it's you who appears to be the troll here.

No one is perfect, and you're going to have toxic players or be a toxic player every once in a while, but using that as a strategy? At a specifically low rank...just makes you look like a worse player than you are. You're the first player I'd mute and report in a match.


----------



## semencmoz

Useful weapon = weapon that you can use to be useful. If you like a friend of mine, who physically unable to aim (dunno why, but his mouse movement when he is seeing the enemy is ridiculous - it looks like his mouse is switched off and he is just running around with LMB), don't waste your money trying to adapt to AK in process of competitive match, buy a weapon that you sure you are able to get kills with. If you can get 10 entry kills per game with UMP, and only 5-8 kills per game with AK, you better to buy UMP in game, and try to adapt to more effective weapon like AK in DMs and training maps. It has nothing to do with your role in game, it is just common sence.

It is a misconception, that you can be more useful with SMG rather with rifle, because of lower DPS of this gun. Just think of any common usage of SMG strats:
you are CT at dust 2, you dont have enough money for M4, and you decide to peek short for info and/or opening kill to get your team numerical advantage.
what you can accomplish with SMG:
1) get one-two frags if Ts are rushing/trying to take short
2) if no one at mid, you can risk and try to push to palm/outside long
what you can accomplish with rifle:
1)same
2)same
3)if 1-2 Ts are holding palm/top mid, you can take a fight to get numerical advantage for your team
4)you can try to challenge lower dark if Ts are present there.

SMGs are little more mobile, but in the same time they are less lethal in the same situation, so don't try to talk about certain roles like they could use SMGs with advantage and therefore may prefer those over rifles. Because they dont.


----------



## ronnin426850

I'll address some arguments:

"I don't think a supporting or lurking player like that should always have a UMP"
Anything more expensive and he won't be able to drop. Remember, he's probably not getting many kills, and he's buying nades every round.

"Reading through this "guide" honestly gave me a good chuckle."
It is a guide, no need for quotation marks or snide comments.

"I can't even understand how people overthink everything, it doesn't matter how good you are strategically, if you can't frag you just need to keep trying and learning"
No, if you can't frag, you need to help your team in other ways. Keep trying and learning in deathmatch or casual.
Also, this guide is for people who have already learned to play sufficiently well for their rank, but are temporarily playing below average. They have nothing to learn from "keep trying", they would just frustrate themselves and their teams.
Your advice is crap, as usual. I know you're a good player, but man you are terrible strategically.

"The basic idea of almost any FPS is to eliminate the enemy players, how's that so hard to grasp?"
The basic idea of support is not to do the "basic" thing, but instead to do more "un-basic" things, like supporting the people that do the "basic" thing. How's that so hard to grasp? Yet again, you live in a hard to grasp world, I get it.

"The place you've taken this "support" role is more useless than it is useful, telling teammates where enemies are is just a normal part of the game, dropping for teammates if you have extra cash is also just a normal part of game play."
It normally happens from time to time in the ranks this guide is labeled for. Following the guide ensures that it happens all the time. I don't know how people play at your rank, but I seriously doubt they can always afford to drop.

"There's no reason to delegate someone to this level of supporting, it's just dumb."
No, it's not. It's smart. If the person is playing badly, what is dumb is trying to follow your advice and "keep trying and learning". That is dumb, because it leads to a kick or a lost match.

"If you pulled any of this crap while trying to play with me, i would immediately vote kick you. If you want to act like a useless bot i might as well have a real one i can actually take over."
Nothing of what I described in the guide overlaps with what a bot does, don't be stupid.

"The moral gap section is total crap"
I know you don't like it, but it has its uses. Don't shoot the messenger.

"The best way to beat the enemy is to say stupid stuff in chat, you heard it here first, folks."
I didn't say it's the best way, but you don't care what I said, do you? You just care about making fun of anybody that does something more than what you do.

"The second someone on the other team tries to talk crap or be witty or edgy, they get blocked. If you care what the other team type in chat, you're an idiot."
Again, a lot of idiots in CS, so the guide works.

"If it works as effectively as you think, you should be Global Elite right now."
You need a refreshment course in logic. There is no such reasoning. How should I be a global elite if demoralization works?
I didn't say it causes the enemy team to stop dead in their tracks and wait for me to kill them, did I?
I said ONE person in the enemy team will play slightly worse, which may be enough to turn the tide of the game.
How is that supposed to get me to GE? You know what you said is dumb.

"You could also change your name to Sun Tzu of CS:GO, so people respect your tactical mind."
You wouldn't respect Napoleon's tacticle mind if you happened to run into him, you'd much rather make fun of his height.

"It's not exactly going to make you any better at the game, and people will just think you're toxic."
People between GN1 and MGE will not just think you're toxic, they will engage and react, they will distract themselves with that, and play worse. It is well observed and not merely a speculation.

"Playing support =/= being eager to die by playing obvious positions."
Between GN1 and MGE people don't often die on these obvious positions.

"Peeking with an SMG is fine as long as you're smart about it."
Seeing how this is a guide for people who underperform by their own standards, being smart about it is impossible.

"You are going to have real trouble getting that close to the blue container if they are rushing long."
If you run straight with your knife out, you get there before T's. A favorable spawn position helps.

"standing backed into a corner with zero cover is really bad positioning"
Not for what we're trying to achieve here. As described in the guide, it provides a lot of info, a great opportunity for a surprise attack, and a good range for UMP.

"If they are intending on rushing B, I wouldn't personally want to sit car as there is nowhere for you to go when they immediately check there. I'd personally stick one guy back plat and one guy on site. That will prevent them from easily pushing onto plat and surrounding the plant area from the front and side."
That is, if both guys are playing good. If one can't hit anything and generally dies easy, car is better. Seeing how there is another guy at B, T's will find it hard to check car before being flashed and sprayed.

"Regarding those spots being good for seeing people after you die, you'd have to be in a pretty stupid position to not be able to get decent information from the deathcam."
Happens a lot.

"You're putting all the pressure on the other guy to do the work whilst you just sit back and throw nades."
Yes, because in this scenario the player isn't very good with the shooting and it's better for him if the T's close up before he peeks.

"Trying to lay all the responsibility on the shoulders of the top fragger is neither wise nor fair. It's supposed to be a team game, trying to make another guy do all the work is just going to put him on tilt."
True, but more often than not in these ranks top fraggers prefer it when they get to kill many enemies, and you support them in it, than die and leave them alone vs 5. That way more pressure and it happens a lot.

"I don't think you understand what a support role does in CS."
There is no reason not to have two or more different styles of support play.

"I think the people who spam insulting binds the entire match are perhaps the most annoying/frustrating people you will run across."
I didn't say anyone should do that. In fact, I said the player should be as brief as possible and not overuse it, and I gave expample where he says only 2 short words.

"- Scout enemy movement
Everyone should be doing this"
The best positions to scout are not always good for a rifler or AWP-er. So while everyone should be doing this *to an extend*, the support should be doing it always and purposefully.

"- Assist key points
Everyone should be doing this"
If two T's peek upper tunnels without the bomb, the guy holding short should keep holding short, and not go to assist B.

"Yeah, the idea of being toxic to create an even more toxic community is a terrible idea."
What I described hardly classifies as being toxic. It's just annoying.

"This is partially the reason you are as low ranked as you are, honestly."
I am low ranked because I am toxic? So you mean my reumatism is cured and now I can aim like a pro?? THANK YOU! THANK YOU! I will immediately stop being toxic and become Global Elite.

"No one is trolling you. If anything, with that 'moral gap' crap, it's you who appears to be the troll here."
Pretty sure at least one guy is trolling, and that is not me. And moral play works in these ranks. I don't know about higher ranks, perhaps people are more immune to it up there. But in the mid ranks, it works.

"but using that as a strategy?"
If you want to win, you can use anythign that works as a strategy. That's the essence of strategy - come up with stuff that helps you win.

"It is a misconception, that you can be more useful with SMG rather with rifle"
I didn't say that, and while I agree with what you said, UMP is 1200$, M4 is 3000$. You can't buy M4's and nades and armor and still bank up to drop for the team when the need comes.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'll chime in real quick about the whole 'support' role.

When I'm playing with friends, I'm either playing up, or they are on their 'smurf' accounts so I play at my rank I am. Either way, I don't do a lot for the team when you consider how rarely I play the game as well as how well they play. I could show you my replays, and you would see that I can definitely hold my own when I'm playing my current rank. No doubt I should be up a bit. However, my K/D is always negative because of a few things.


I will take the first peak, since my shot is the worst.
I will take the solo position on a site because I will play passively to alert to a bomb site push. First sign of trouble, I back out and get the rotation going, retake as a team.
My buys have been a bit.... weird recently. See below
I always get caught first in a push, or I'll be watching our backs and a team mate doesn't get mine.

I'll buy an upgraded pistol and a grenade (if I can) first round to raid boss ally. I'll take pistol back second round and only get smoke. (This has been working really well). Armor, and either a scout, or save the money. Keep it until death. Last time I did this was on Mirage, no Scout, but had 5-7 and got a couple kills with it. Finally died on round 4. Got an M4A1. We got wiped next round, and would have been a save, except I could buy 2 rifles and an SMG. Another person got rifle, and we took that round - reset T's. They never came back from that either. I know it sounds stupid, but I know my skill level, and I knew my team and friends' skill levels. It probably won't work with a 5 man random, but it does if you have at least 2 friends queued and a team that listens.


----------



## semencmoz

I'll adress just one argument.
support != your worst player. you still can play support roles if you skilled enough to get kills.
one example - almost every soloQ match, if you have an AWPer, it's good thaught to be as support nearby him to a) help him if his position will be rushed with more players b) if he will end up being killed, you can either prevent enemy from picking it up, or get AWP yourself. c) as expensive and effective asset, you want to help use this asset more effectively by throwing flashes and smokes for him.
second example - if you have lower skilled ultra agressive players (aka " all rush B suka blyat"), you either can ignore them (effectively playing 4.5 v5) or try to capitalise on their actions by making him more effective (again throw flashes for him) and allowing them do as much damage as possible - this is also a support job.

if you are bad player and recognize that you are worse than your teammates - is one thing. but i highly doubt that joining the server as MG1 you ever think "ah, my teammates are higher skilled than me because they probably would be DMG if they had good supports" - it is very strange mindset to begin with. Support's job is not to deliberetly make himself less useful by dropping teammates better weapons. if you ever seen professional matches, you may had notice, that when player saves weapon, he will never drop this weapon to another player with losing in effectiveness. If ex6tenz saved the AK, and his team cannot buy next round, he will never drop it to Shox (or to1nou or whatever), forsing him to buy armour. it is not how CS works.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> I'll adress just one argument.
> support != your worst player. you still can play support roles if you skilled enough to get kills.
> one example - almost every soloQ match, if you have an AWPer, it's good thaught to be as support nearby him to a) help him if his position will be rushed with more players b) if he will end up being killed, you can either prevent enemy from picking it up, or get AWP yourself. c) as expensive and effective asset, you want to help use this asset more effectively by throwing flashes and smokes for him.
> second example - if you have lower skilled ultra agressive players (aka " all rush B suka blyat"), you either can ignore them (effectively playing 4.5 v5) or try to capitalise on their actions by making him more effective (again throw flashes for him) and allowing them do as much damage as possible - this is also a support job.
> 
> if you are bad player and recognize that you are worse than your teammates - is one thing. but i highly doubt that joining the server as MG1 you ever think "ah, my teammates are higher skilled than me because they probably would be DMG if they had good supports" - it is very strange mindset to begin with. Support's job is not to deliberetly make himself less useful by dropping teammates better weapons. if you ever seen professional matches, you may had notice, that when player saves weapon, he will never drop this weapon to another player with losing in effectiveness. If ex6tenz saved the AK, and his team cannot buy next round, he will never drop it to Shox (or to1nou or whatever), forsing him to buy armour. it is not how CS works.


I agree, and this:

"if you are bad player and recognize that you are worse than your teammates - is one thing"

is the only condition I ever talked about


----------



## pez

If you're going to use Rheumatism* as your excuse, then theoretically you shouldn't be playing these games. If you're going to say it's not too bad that you can't play the games, then don't bring it up.

If you're thinking that your aim is what's keeping you at GNM-MG1, then you really need a wake-up call. You make some decent points in your guide, but some of the points nearly negate anything useful. You posted this guide and asked us our opinion on it, and when you post something ridiculous, we're going to point it out. Don't throw yourself a pity party when we don't react the way you wanted us to.


----------



## Wovermars1996

I thought I'd share this

My main AWP now has the power of some of the best players with the AWP running through it.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you're going to use Rheumatism* as your excuse, then theoretically you shouldn't be playing these games. If you're going to say it's not too bad that you can't play the games, then don't bring it up.
> 
> If you're thinking that your aim is what's keeping you at GNM-MG1, then you really need a wake-up call. You make some decent points in your guide, but some of the points nearly negate anything useful. You posted this guide and asked us our opinion on it, and when you post something ridiculous, we're going to point it out. Don't throw yourself a pity party when we don't react the way you wanted us to.


While not running with this hate train, I just want to expand on something. I think my biggest problem is actually everything _except_ my aim/fragging. I seem to always pick bad angles or peek at awful times. Does anyone have any tips for figuring out better angles/developing a better gamesense? (Other than just "play more"). I feel like I need a little bit of a push in the right direction. I go 3:1 or better in about every deathmatch I play but I just cant keep my game up in comp sometimes. The second the enemy team gets careless (ie any of the poor things I do that get my killed) I usually end up snagging an ez 3K or better.

Also, is anyone else frustrated they cant put a knife trade on csgo lounge without 15 messages from scammers?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you're going to use Rheumatism* as your excuse, then theoretically you shouldn't be playing these games. If you're going to say it's not too bad that you can't play the games, then don't bring it up.
> 
> If you're thinking that your aim is what's keeping you at GNM-MG1, then you really need a wake-up call. You make some decent points in your guide, but some of the points nearly negate anything useful. You posted this guide and asked us our opinion on it, and when you post something ridiculous, we're going to point it out. Don't throw yourself a pity party when we don't react the way you wanted us to.


It's not an excuse, I don't need an excuse because I'm not doing anything wrong. I'm playing the rank that corresponds to my skill, and I'm doing pretty good. And it's not about pity either, I already told you what I think about the CS community here, last thing I want is your pity. I'm just exposing how ******ed it is to say that my "toxicity" is keeping me in low ranks.

First off, I'm not toxic. If I am, it is towards the enemy team, which does 0 to affect poorly my team's performance, and therefore has 0 effect on my rank. So the person who said that, I don't remember who it was and I don't want to dig back in the thread, is a moron.

And yes, my aim is the thing that is pulling me back the most at the moment. If you think you know better than me what my shortcoming are, you need a wake-up call. Have you ever seen me play? Have you seen my aim, my angles, my game sense, my positioning, have you EVER seen ANYTHING other than my profile picture? No? Well then..

I did ask for opinions on the guide, and I got opinions on everything BUT the guide. Most of the bashing that went down is about things I never said in the guide.

But yeah, that's what OCN is about in 2016. Every second post is "I know things better than you, shut up". I'm tired.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> While not running with this hate train, I just want to expand on something. I think my biggest problem is actually everything _except_ my aim/fragging. I seem to always pick bad angles or peek at awful times. Does anyone have any tips for figuring out better angles/developing a better gamesense? (Other than just "play more"). I feel like I need a little bit of a push in the right direction. I go 3:1 or better in about every deathmatch I play but I just cant keep my game up in comp sometimes. The second the enemy team gets careless (ie any of the poor things I do that get my killed) I usually end up snagging an ez 3K or better.
> 
> Also, is anyone else frustrated they cant put a knife trade on csgo lounge without 15 messages from scammers?


jach11 is your man. His valuable input in the form of "l2p git gud just use brain" will carry you to unimaginable achievements.


----------



## pez

Passive-aggressiveness in this thread and your blatant and misappropriate use of the term/slang for mentally handicapped proves otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> While not running with this hate train, I just want to expand on something. I think my biggest problem is actually everything _except_ my aim/fragging. I seem to always pick bad angles or peek at awful times. Does anyone have any tips for figuring out better angles/developing a better gamesense? (Other than just "play more"). I feel like I need a little bit of a push in the right direction. I go 3:1 or better in about every deathmatch I play but I just cant keep my game up in comp sometimes. The second the enemy team gets careless (ie any of the poor things I do that get my killed) I usually end up snagging an ez 3K or better.
> 
> Also, is anyone else frustrated they cant put a knife trade on csgo lounge without 15 messages from scammers?


The best things I've found is to watch players that are better than you. If you're not into watching pro-matches (YouTube is littered with them), then even spec'ing the best player on your team, when you're dead, is a good option. Since you're already good at aiming, reaction time, patience, and just general game-sense will get you far. It's a bit hard to put into words, but you can think of it like chess. I'd say a good part of holding angles and sites is to try to not be predictable (i.e. holding the same angles every round, or doing the same thing).

Example:

Long A can be held from long corner, pit, long platform, blue container, and various close positions in and around long doors. You've got a lot of variety here, and if playing with a second player, you can get even more creative (I've been surprised by someone on top of blue container before). You can gain the upper hand by playing each of these spots and even varying distances of these spots. Of course people with great aim and dem flicks are going to be able to challenge you successfully with some of those positions, but by not being a robot, you can gain some advantage. I think aim is better to get down before game sense, because game sense is just a mind game. You just have to be the master of the mind game







.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Passive-aggressiveness in this thread and your blatant and misappropriate use of the term/slang for mentally handicapped proves otherwise.


No, I'd be openly aggressive if the forum rules allowed it, and I wouldn't be using demeaning terms against people whose opinion I care about. There are those who have reacted like normal, grown people and given their opinion without snide remarks, and I respect them and care about what they have to say. And then there are those who, when faced with something they disagree with, try to humiliate the poster and point out his personal flaws. Those are some prime examples of the term/slang for mentally handicapped. Especially when they don't even try to understand the post itself.

Just like that lovely mouse acceleration discussion we had a few months back, where I provided empirical evidence, data on paper, that my statements are correct, yet people kept making fun of me for some reason.
Or that CPU bottleneck discussion we had a year ago, where I provided empirical evidence, data on paper, that my statements are correct, yet people kept making fun of my hardware (?!?).

So my use of any term is hardly "misappropriate", kind sir, and I'd be happy to use more than terms to fight off trolls.


----------



## Aventadoor

SoloQ MM = If you suck at fragging, GG.
Here's my latest game, it was really intense towards the end... My rank is Supreme. Feel free to watch it and give tips!

steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-panY7-GMHOw-QKh6c-GARio-HDpcG


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I thought I'd share this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main AWP now has the power of some of the best players with the AWP running through it.


Each sticker +5 dex to increase aim


----------



## el gappo

Are you guys watching the ESL Pro League finals? Group stages are live atm and we've already had 2 big upsets and a VERY upset team Liquid.

Astralis threw vs Optic and lost 16-7. 

G2 upset the Major Champs Luminosity 16-12.

Fnatic dispatch Cloud 9 16-10.

And Liquid vs NIP... Where do I start? After being up 13-2 at half, winning pistol and losing a anti-force round, with a score of 15-6 *cough* major semis *cough* Liquid managed to lose out in regulation and eventually drop the map in the second overtime














Stream is live now with the Winners Match of match of G2 vs Optic, winner is through to the Semis in London along side the winners of Fnatic vs NIP after this.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys watching the ESL Pro League finals? Group stages are live atm and we've already had 2 big upsets and a VERY upset team Liquid.
> 
> Astralis threw vs Optic and lost 16-7.
> 
> G2 upset the Major Champs Luminosity 16-12.
> 
> Fnatic dispatch Cloud 9 16-10.
> 
> And Liquid vs NIP... Where do I start? After being up 13-2 at half, winning pistol and losing a anti-force round, with a score of 15-6 *cough* major semis *cough* Liquid managed to lose out in regulation and eventually drop the map in the second overtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stream is live now with the Winners Match of match of G2 vs Optic, winner is through to the Semis in London along side the winners of Fnatic vs NIP after this.


Thanks, dont have time to keep up with everything atm (finals) and need to chillout for a bit


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Thanks, dont have time to keep up with everything atm (finals) and need to chillout for a bit


NP







I'm going to try and post regular updates here and on twitter throughout the groupstages and finals. I'll be there in London this weekend press pass in hand as well! I'll be putting together a thread full of pictures and key highlights some time after I get back for people like yourself that don't have the time to sit and watch a weeks worth of matches.

So if anyone has any questions they'd like to ask the players or ESL staff, post the here and let me know! I'll see what I can do.

No questions for C9 though, they wont be attending.







Amiright @dmasteR?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Are you guys watching the ESL Pro League finals? Group stages are live atm and we've already had 2 big upsets and a VERY upset team Liquid.
> 
> Astralis threw vs Optic and lost 16-7.
> 
> G2 upset the Major Champs Luminosity 16-12.
> 
> Fnatic dispatch Cloud 9 16-10.
> 
> And Liquid vs NIP... Where do I start? After being up 13-2 at half, winning pistol and losing a anti-force round, with a score of 15-6 *cough* major semis *cough* Liquid managed to lose out in regulation and eventually drop the map in the second overtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stream is live now with the Winners Match of match of G2 vs Optic, winner is through to the Semis in London along side the winners of Fnatic vs NIP after this.


Thanks! G2 vs Optic seems intense so far


----------



## el gappo

G2 take down Optic 16-7

Unfortunately we couldn't see how it went down towards the end due to the ESL stream being down but G2 had a pretty convincing CT side to start things off, managing to pull off 9 rounds(On what is a pretty T-Sided map, particularly with North Americans). Subsequently Optic only managed to pull 1 round out of the bag on their CT side.

NIP vs Fnatic is up next! This should be a good one.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> "If it works as effectively as you think, you should be Global Elite right now."
> You need a refreshment course in logic. There is no such reasoning. How should I be a global elite if demoralization works?
> I didn't say it causes the enemy team to stop dead in their tracks and wait for me to kill them, did I?
> I said ONE person in the enemy team will play slightly worse, which may be enough to turn the tide of the game.
> How is that supposed to get me to GE? You know what you said is dumb.


'ONE person in the enemy team will play slightly worse, which may be enough to turn the tide of the game.' -> more games won -> more rank-ups -> GE

Also, if you're on tilt because you're playing badly, then putting yourself in difficult positions like car on B site isn't going to help, it's just going to get you rekt many times. If you're playing like garbage, then just play more passive, don't try anything too fancy, and just let yourself un-tilt.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and post regular updates here and on twitter throughout the groupstages and finals. I'll be there in London this weekend press pass in hand as well! I'll be putting together a thread full of pictures and key highlights some time after I get back for people like yourself that don't have the time to sit and watch a weeks worth of matches.
> 
> So if anyone has any questions they'd like to ask the players or ESL staff, post the here and let me know! I'll see what I can do.
> 
> No questions for C9 though, they wont be attending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amiright @dmasteR
> ?


Absolutely sir!

C9 being beat by a Fnatic not even at their peak level 16-10 is no surprise to me.


----------



## el gappo

NIP take the win in the Swedish Derby vs Fnatic 16-9. After winning their T-Half 8-7 they had a really solid CT lockdown to close it out. Everyone on NIP showed up with some key frags at some point, retaining some of that form from Malmo.

Next is the B03 Decider match between Astralis and Luminosity. Loser goes home! Who would of expected these guys would be playing a losers match with that group


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> While not running with this hate train, I just want to expand on something. I think my biggest problem is actually everything _except_ my aim/fragging. I seem to always pick bad angles or peek at awful times. Does anyone have any tips for figuring out better angles/developing a better gamesense? (Other than just "play more"). I feel like I need a little bit of a push in the right direction. I go 3:1 or better in about every deathmatch I play but I just cant keep my game up in comp sometimes. The second the enemy team gets careless (ie any of the poor things I do that get my killed) I usually end up snagging an ez 3K or better.
> 
> Also, is anyone else frustrated they cant put a knife trade on csgo lounge without 15 messages from scammers?


Watch your demos all the time. See when people are pushing and stuff. See what you could have done better and work towards that each game. That's what I'd suggest. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## el gappo

Despite an awesome showing from Device on the final map with 34 kills, Astralis lose 13-16 to Luminosity and are knocked out of the Pro League group stage yet again!

Both teams took their own maps convincingly but LG stood out on the decider, Train, where Astralis choked their socks off as Device and Cajun tried to claw their way toward to finals with a very heavy trio of teammates in their backpacks.

LG go on to face Optic in the decider tomorrow afternoon to see who makes it to the Semis.

The decider matches start around 12:30 EST tomorrow, if you aren't around, drop OCN a follow on twitter and I'll try and keep you up to date on the results


----------



## Wovermars1996

Browsing the workshop skins and I came across these:
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=550992750
This one reminds me of the Ghost Crusader for some reason
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=682529973
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=682577091


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Browsing the workshop skins and I came across these:
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=550992750
> This one reminds me of the Ghost Crusader for some reason
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=682529973
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=682577091


That AK Anubis looks pretty cool, would love one of those


----------



## el gappo

Posted this on Reddit this morning














Cloud 9 and Team Liquid are going at it right now in the Elimination Match. The loser will leave town and the winner will face Fnatic and leave town slightly later.

7-8 at half in favor of Liquid on map 1.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Posted this on Reddit this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud 9 and Team Liquid are going at it right now in the Elimination Match. The loser will leave town and the winner will face Fnatic and leave town slightly later.
> 
> 7-8 at half in favor of Liquid on map 1.


The best part is that he called it lol. His ladyfriend watching probably just burst into liquid after seeing that.


----------



## pez

Just heard streamers say that Stewie was so young, he hasn't even played Nuke....wut.


----------



## emsj86

I really think some are overthinking Csgo. Ok if you are a top player yes there is a lot evolved and little things make a huge difference. But most I think over think it. Don't worry so much about the smallest details when learning the maps and AIM practice would benefit you so so much more. All the settings, mice, monitor , shadows or no shadows won't benefit you more than good old map awareness and aim


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I really think some are overthinking Csgo. Ok if you are a top player yes there is a lot evolved and little things make a huge difference. But most I think over think it. Don't worry so much about the smallest details when learning the maps and AIM practice would benefit you so so much more. All the settings, mice, monitor , shadows or no shadows won't benefit you more than good old map awareness and aim


Well we're not speaking about peripherals and settings. At least I'm not. Once you get to higher ranks, the smaller details and what translates into strategies and behaviors are what start to become the things you have to exhibit to get better. Aim and general understanding of the game will get you 75% of the way there, though.


----------



## emsj86

I know but it comes up a lot on this thread. But yea that's what I'm saying at the higher levels you benefit from those extra things but nova mg ranks I just think it's way over thinking it. When if you should be focusing on the things that matter. Without aim or map awareness it won't matter what you do ; you will be stuck at he mid low ranks. It's like the fools with a Honda worrying about putting a spoiler or carbon fiber hood on to make it more light weight and handle better when there engine is poop


----------



## pez

Yep, I definitely agree







.


----------



## superhead91

Guys, there is a block feature. If you don't care for a certain member feel free to use it rather than feeding pointless arguments.


----------



## KaffieneKing

For a map not in the map pool inferno isn't half being played a lot so far!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Guys, there is a block feature. If you don't care for a certain member feel free to use it rather than feeding pointless arguments.


----------



## beatfried

they should remake the badges for the ak ranks and replace them with p90s... would be far more appropriate.

everybody ever changed his mousehand? I really can't to anything with my left hand properly... (writing or whatever...) but created a smurf to play with some low rank friends and only play with my left hand. its intresting that its easier to aim with the left hand then to move around and quickswitch with the right hand... :/


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I spent quite a bit of time yesterday playing maps from the workshop with friends to see how good they are.
I discussed it with my friends and these maps came out as really great.
de_torntown
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=326759860
Aqueduct
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=600728667
Blast
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=529733812
de_pripyat
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=298610418

Personally I'd like to see de_pripyat become a permanent part of the map pool (Not active Duty)
Edit:
Added
Arcade
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=320674385
Tuscan
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=312199550


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> they should remake the badges for the ak ranks and replace them with p90s... would be far more appropriate.
> 
> everybody ever changed his mousehand? I really can't to anything with my left hand properly... (writing or whatever...) but created a smurf to play with some low rank friends and only play with my left hand. its intresting that its easier to aim with the left hand then to move around and quickswitch with the right hand... :/


I use my left hand to mouse all the time when I'm doing anything other than playing shooters. The only thing that screws me up in any FPS is that movement and weapon switching feels awkward with my right hand using default settings. Ive been able to play some starcraft games at platinum level lefty style and its not bothered me much but FPS just doesn't jive with my brain.

So I've realized something...I am getting tilted lately about poor teammates, my bad gamesense, bad choices for angles/peeking, etc but then took a step back and realized that Im still relatively new to the game. I thought about it and when I have <400hrs and am getting beat fairly by those with double the game time I guess I shouldn't feel too awful right? I haven't put much time into focused training/practice so I figure in reality I don't have any reason to get frustrated until I have more time spent playing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Guys, there is a block feature. If you don't care for a certain member feel free to use it rather than feeding pointless arguments.


Aw cmon, don't be mad at emsj86 because he made fun of Hondas


----------



## dmasteR

ESEA Finals tomorrow. NiP vs LG is a incredible match up. Can't wait!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Lol hai Dennis

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730822111594467329


----------



## ivoryg37

the worst feeling before a CS Go match is checking someone's profile during warm-up to see they have 1-3 vac bans then knowing there is no way out of the match then going on to get headshotted all game.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> the worst feeling before a CS Go match is checking someone's profile during warm-up to see they have 1-3 vac bans then knowing there is no way out of the match then going on to get headshotted all game.


If they got a VAC Ban how are you playing with them in MM servers?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> If they got a VAC Ban how are you playing with them in MM servers?


Because it's not a CS:GO VAC ban.


----------



## eBombzor

That was a damn good BO5. Those vintage Scream, Shox, and RPK performances. The last map was one of the best maps I've seen in a long time.

Is LG becoming the new Fnatic?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> That was a damn good BO5. Those vintage Scream, Shox, and RPK performances. The last map was one of the best maps I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Is LG becoming the new Fnatic?


I don't think LG is honestly at the same level Fnatic was at with Olof. They're a very talented team, but I don't think they're there just yet.


----------



## emsj86

From what I seen fnatic were in a different level to the point of literally messing around (so it seemed) on some map rounds and still dominating. I like LG a lot and they play very well together. But fnatic just made things look so easy as if they weren't even trying at times.


----------



## MR-e

I tend to sway with teams that I favor, it's mostly the rising teams that I'm interested in. Back when LG was growing, I really liked watching them play, but now that they're starting to win big tourney's, not as interesting. Same with Fnatic back when they weren't as good (2013?), then they went on a rampage with krimz + olof.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I tend to sway with teams that I favor, it's mostly the rising teams that I'm interested in. Back when LG was growing, I really liked watching them play, but now that they're starting to win big tourney's, not as interesting. Same with Fnatic back when they weren't as good (2013?), then they went on a rampage with krimz + olof.


They won a major back in 2013. That was before Krimz/Olof.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They won a major back in 2013. That was before Krimz/Olof.


Yes that was the exciting part because they were the underdogs vs nip back then. I was on the edge of my seat during the 12-3 come back on D2!


----------



## dmasteR

https://www.teamliquidpro.com/news/2016/05/17/peacemaker-to-coach-liquid

Quote:


> In a highly tactical game like CounterStrike, a man with a bird's eye view and an understanding of strategy is essential for any top team. After several weeks of searching for a new coach, we've finally found a man with a vision who we know can take us to higher places. We are excited to introduce former Tempo Storm coach Luis "peacemaker" Tadeu as our new CS:GO Coach.


That's quite unexpected...


----------



## vaseria

does anyone know if envyus was disbanded I heard rumors


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaseria*
> 
> does anyone know if envyus was disbanded I heard rumors


not yet. I doubt that they will actually disband though, rather -devil +someone else. Maybe even more just swap one man, but currently it's hard to see even one replacement, to talk about such drastic changes.

times when if French top team can't perform at top level and they shuffled some players in and out seems to be gone because of contracts and byuouts.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> not yet. I doubt that they will actually disband though, rather -devil +someone else. Maybe even more just swap one man, but currently it's hard to see even one replacement, to talk about such drastic changes.
> 
> times when if French top team can't perform at top level and they shuffled some players in and out seems to be gone because of contracts and byuouts.


Its kinda funny because before when envy was the beast french team titan never had any chance of getting good transfers. Now its the opposite: no one really wants to leave G2 because they're doing very well at the moment.


----------



## Wovermars1996

well if the current lineup fails to deliver, EnVyUs might just let go of the team and look for an entirely new lineup


----------



## Wovermars1996

Edit: Astralis and Dignitas are trading cajunb with Kjaerbye.
http://www.hltv.org/news/17826-astralis-replace-cajunb-with-kjaerbye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733309582735446016


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Edit: Astralis and Dignitas are trading cajunb with Kjaerbye.
> http://www.hltv.org/news/17826-astralis-replace-cajunb-with-kjaerbye
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733309582735446016


Wow interesting trade. I wonder if Astralis trading cajunB has anything to do with his rage issue?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Wow interesting trade. I wonder if Astralis trading cajunB has anything to do with his rage issue?


I think it's just that Astralis think he isn't playing as well.
Thorin's Thoughts:


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I think it's just that Astralis think he isn't playing as well.
> Thorin's Thoughts:


I agree with him under performing. However not sure how long you've been around in the CS scene, but CajunB had quite the rage issue in the past. Was originally cut from this team and replaced by aizy at one point. Aizy unfortunately at the time was a tad too new to the scene.

Kjaerbye coming in will definitely give Astralis a lot more fire power though. Should be a interesting swap and may put Astralis back on the map to becoming the #1 team. Hopefully it will remove their choking after group stages as well.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I agree with him under performing. However not sure how long you've been around in the CS scene, but CajunB had quite the rage issue in the past. Was originally cut from this team and replaced by aizy at one point. Aizy unfortunately at the time was a tad too new to the scene.
> 
> Kjaerbye coming in will definitely give Astralis a lot more fire power though. Should be a interesting swap and may put Astralis back on the map to becoming the #1 team. Hopefully it will remove their choking after group stages as well.


I've only followed the Pro CSGO scene for the last couple of months so I didn't really know about his rage issues but I totally agree with you in that this could give Astralis a chance to become the top team in the world especially with the way Fnatic have been playing and how NaVi always come second.


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 5/19/2016
19 MAY 2016 -

[MISC]
- Blood decals on player models will now reliably display for players and spectators in-game.
- Buy menu calculation of the Accurate Range of weapons will now show same values as obtained with cl_weapon_debug_show_accuracy and cl_weapon_debug_print_accuracy, gameplay has not changed.
- Steam controller now properly adjusts when scoped respecting zoom_sensitivity_ratio_joystick value.
- Major championship trophy animation will now show more rows of etched names when inspected.
- Accounts that get a global cooldown for GSLT violation will no longer make their party members from previous competitive matches lose match wins earned together.
[MAPS]
-Cache
- Forklift
- with
- roof


----------



## Wovermars1996

This is really eye opening


----------



## csgofanatic

Any of the 'reflections' series with Thoorin are pretty good for the most part.

Luminosity looks unstoppable (though I really think the RNG gods have blessed them since MLG Columbus) as of late. Could be more dominant than Fnatic's runs of dominance (They won about 4-5 LANs won in a row with Pronax at the helm in late 2015 and even with dennis in 2016)


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.e-league.com/news/2016/5/20/eleague-reaches-multi-year-agreement-with-twitch

E-League signs with Twitch.

Also this StarLadder I-League has been such a poor event. The delays have been unreal...


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.e-league.com/news/2016/5/20/eleague-reaches-multi-year-agreement-with-twitch
> 
> E-League signs with Twitch.
> 
> Also this StarLadder I-League has been such a poor event. The delays have been unreal...


That's very good to hear, considering i haven't used a cable box to watch any TV shows in years.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csgofanatic*
> 
> Any of the 'reflections' series with Thoorin are pretty good for the most part.
> 
> Luminosity looks unstoppable (though I really think the RNG gods have blessed them since MLG Columbus) as of late. Could be more dominant than Fnatic's runs of dominance (They won about 4-5 LANs won in a row with Pronax at the helm in late 2015 and even with dennis in 2016)


I think the part where JW talked about ESL One Cologne 2015 was really cool. He talked about Pronax's famous pause where they don't actually talk about strats and they actually just sit there quietly to calm down.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Right now I'm thinking Liquid made a huge mistake by letting s1mple go
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ci-e3nNUoAQro_P.jpg


----------



## Wovermars1996

Interview with Vuggo http://fragbite.se/cs/news/39094/vuggo-about-jw-declining-nips-offer-i-dont-think-he-regrets-that-decision

Second part of Olof's interview http://fragbite.se/fragtv/video/2775/exklusiv-intervju-med-olofmeister-del-2


----------



## Wovermars1996

Shots fired https://gamurs.com/articles/the-thorin-treatment-brazil-exposes-north-americas-excuses


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> lel. "ex6 is god and g2 made it wrong, Thoorin edition" inc.


kek, he waited G2 to fail hard without ex6, and when it hasn'g happend, his inner ex6 fanboy couldn't hold on.

he always so keen to make up another excuse for ex6, like "how they supposed to git gud if smithzz and scream so bad, and also he has RPK in the team, the results of making up from the groups are miracles from ex6 pocket, this team cant do better" and next tournament after shox kicked ex6 they getting to the finals of the one of the biggest tournaments of the year and take LG to 5 map game with real apportunity to make it 3-0. with the same smithzz, scream and rpk.


----------



## Wovermars1996

this NiP vs FaZe match up to 4 overtimes so far








5th overtime now


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> this NiP vs FaZe match up to 4 overtimes so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th overtime now


Where?

Watching minors atm, they all seem to have skill but the lack of communication sometimes is what lets them down


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Where?
> 
> Watching minors atm, they all seem to have skill but the lack of communication sometimes is what lets them down


Well it ended with 5 overtimes but on http://www.hltv.org/match/2302038-nip-faze-ecs-season-1#streamAnchor


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, nailbiting stuff!

Also, just bought a new knife








Fachion Case Hardened, pics at some point...


----------



## Wovermars1996

Virtus Pro might win against NaVi. They've already won on Inferno and now they're on Train


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Virtus Pro might win against NaVi. They've already won on Inferno and now they're on Train


Cobble is such a iffy map for VP though. Surprised with VP's performance though, them winning Inferno was a surprise.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Cobble is such a iffy map for VP though. Surprised with VP's performance though, them winning Inferno was a surprise.


Normally I would agree with you but NaVi do not look top form. If they looked better they would take Cobble easily.


----------



## Wovermars1996

VIRTUS PRO WIN!!!!!!!!
NaVi second again


----------



## csgofanatic

Na'vi are the king of second place as of late FeelsBadMan

Got a gut feeling Tempo Storm might win the MLG Minor. Already up one map.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csgofanatic*
> 
> Na'vi are the king of second place as of late FeelsBadMan
> 
> Got a gut feeling Tempo Storm might win the MLG Minor. Already up one map.


1 all now but they have been practising Nuke and Optic havent


----------



## csgofanatic

I jinxed it. Optic won...so Optic stickers hype for ESL Colonge?

Also, good for VP for winning Starladder...weird how they have been slumping in online games but offline seem to bring their A game (for the most part)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csgofanatic*
> 
> I jinxed it. Optic won...so Optic stickers hype for ESL Colonge?
> 
> Also, good for VP for winning Starladder...weird how they have been slumping in online games but offline seem to bring their A game (for the most part)


VP in general has always been a more LAN oriented team.

However due to the quality of teams at StarSeries, and NAVI's slump at this LAN. Can't really take much from it. VP played well, but at the same time NAVI's slump at this LAN was quite obvious.

My biggest issue with this LAN however was the sun. Having the players faced towards the sun made no sense....


----------



## Wovermars1996

dayum


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

E-League boys!


----------



## Wovermars1996

those odds


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> E-League boys!


E-League is looks REALLY good. I'm impressed by CBS / Turner.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Renegades giving Luminosity a real challenge :O


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Renegades giving Luminosity a real challenge :O


Looks like they used all their energy on first map... lol


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Looks like they used all their energy on first map... lol


Coldzera and Taco throwing 2 molotovs at jks though


----------



## dmasteR

Tune in pn how to choke 101 by Team Liquid.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

RNG getting 16-0, damn its hard being Australian


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> RNG getting 16-0, damn its hard being Australian


Not if your favorite team is from Sweden


----------



## chemicalfan

Ok, here we go


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Ok, here we go


nice m8


----------



## dmasteR

Australian CS......


----------



## MR-e

Didn't you know everything is upside down over there? Even their CSGO knives as well! Blue on handle, not the blade is how they do things over there


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Australian CS......


At least they went 3-1 today even if Liquid is irrelevant now they don't have S1mple


----------



## IXcrispyXI

so i decided to purchase 1 cobblestone case not expecting much at all


----------



## Socom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> so i decided to purchase 1 cobblestone case not expecting much at all


Factory new as well







Congrats on the case opening!


----------



## Bdonedge

TBS is hosting some show called E-League and it starts this Friday at 10pm EST - looks like its just CSGO tournaments on national television. pretty nuts how far this has come


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> TBS is hosting some show called E-League and it starts this Friday at 10pm EST - looks like its just CSGO tournaments on national television. pretty nuts how far this has come


Yep. E-League has been doing a fantastic job. Arena is absolutely incredible.


----------



## tristanbear

I'm not really into the competitive scene all the much, but it'll give me an excuse to turn the TV on this friday haha.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, can't believe they haven't sorted it in the UK though








Sounds like the Twitch feed is a downgrade from the other broadcasts too


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/match/2302810-luminosity-liquid-eleague-season-1

Liquid BOTDren is at it again. Made no sense in picking him back up when he was the one of the worst players in the Pro Scene.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2302810-luminosity-liquid-eleague-season-1
> 
> Liquid BOTDren is at it again. Made no sense in picking him back up when he was the one of the worst players in the Pro Scene.


But now they are all friends instead of winning! that's what's important.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But now they are all friends instead of winning! that's what's important.


Friends? You have that all wrong! They're not all friends.









They've even made this very known to the public!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2302810-luminosity-liquid-eleague-season-1
> 
> Liquid BOTDren is at it again. Made no sense in picking him back up when he was the one of the worst players in the Pro Scene.


They only picked him back up because he had a decent performance at Colombus


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> They only picked him back up because he had a decent performance at Colombus


I absolutely understand that, and it was quite a irrational thing to do. Picking up a player who you cut previously for continually performing poorly only to pick him back up after one good event is mind blowing.

Renegades gets beat by C9. So tomorrow we'll be seeing C9 vs LG on TV!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socom*
> 
> Factory new as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the case opening!


hehe cheers i think i just about died when i seen it roll around the corner and land on it


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I absolutely understand that, and it was quite a irrational thing to do. Picking up a player who you cut previously for continually performing poorly only to pick him back up after one good event is mind blowing.
> 
> Renegades gets beat by C9. So tomorrow we'll be seeing C9 vs LG on TV!


Why they kept Adren boggles my mind.


----------



## Wovermars1996




----------



## Wovermars1996

So am I the only one who thinks coldzera is the best player in the world at the moment?


----------



## pez

Had some guy argue with me about Adren. I specifically said, Adren did well in Columbus, but in general, he doesn't play consistently, outside of consistently trashy, and that apparently was all wrong







. Glad to see you guys confirm my thoughts







.


----------



## JoshuaB123

I actually made a M9 Bayonet Slaughter MW showcase if anyone wants to check it out, and I just recently picked up a MW Fire Serpent with a really good float that I could make a video of if anyone wants to see.. Also I need people to play with that are MG1, anyone want to add me? Lol


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So am I the only one who thinks coldzera is the best player in the world at the moment?


Thorin doesn't, he reckons Niko is at the moment. Hope he's wrong when mouse play NiP in a bit!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Had some guy argue with me about Adren. I specifically said, Adren did well in Columbus, but in general, he doesn't play consistently, outside of consistently trashy, and that apparently was all wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Glad to see you guys confirm my thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fanboys are in denial even when the results are happening in front of their eyes. Adren ended up with 14 frags total in a bo3 yesterday. People always make excuses for IGL but at the end of the day, if a player isn't fragging enough they will lose.

http://www.hltv.org/match/2302810-luminosity-liquid-eleague-season-1

Adren was 13 frags behind the 2nd least fragging player.

For every good game adren has if you want to even call it that since he only has good games against NA teams for the most part. The games where he does bad in, hes a literal bot.

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=246&playerid=7433

Under a .6 rating per match is terrible.

Its incredible how a player like adren who has gone 0-15 for a half at multiple LAN is still on a pro team.

Whatever adren is doing for the team to keep him on it is a miracle. Might be his performance in something besides CS:GO.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fanboys are in denial even when the results are happening in front of their eyes. Adren ended up with 14 frags total in a bo3 yesterday. People always make excuses for IGL but at the end of the day, if a player isn't fragging enough they will lose.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2302810-luminosity-liquid-eleague-season-1
> 
> Adren was 13 frags behind the 2nd least fragging player.
> 
> For every good game adren has if you want to even call it that since he only has good games against NA teams for the most part. The games where he does bad in, hes a literal bot.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=246&playerid=7433
> 
> Under a .6 rating per match is terrible.
> 
> Its incredible how a player like adren who has gone 0-15 for a half at multiple LAN is still on a pro team.
> 
> Whatever adren is doing for the team to keep him on it is a miracle. Might be his performance in something besides CS:GO.


I barely follow or play this game anymore but I still check this thread regularly. It's obvious his performance is subpar and that's not new. Granted, a great IGL is one hell of an asset, but I imagine they could do different strats, react better, if they all had the confidence he would be on par with the rest of his teammates.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fanboys are in denial even when the results are happening in front of their eyes. Adren ended up with 14 frags total in a bo3 yesterday. People always make excuses for IGL but at the end of the day, if a player isn't fragging enough they will lose.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2302810-luminosity-liquid-eleague-season-1
> 
> Adren was 13 frags behind the 2nd least fragging player.
> 
> For every good game adren has if you want to even call it that since he only has good games against NA teams for the most part. The games where he does bad in, hes a literal bot.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=246&playerid=7433
> 
> Under a .6 rating per match is terrible.
> 
> Its incredible how a player like adren who has gone 0-15 for a half at multiple LAN is still on a pro team.
> 
> Whatever adren is doing for the team to keep him on it is a miracle. *Might be his performance in something besides CS:GO.*


I lol'd pretty hard. Those gaming houses do get pretty stressful...


----------



## Swag

For all you people out there who are watching ELeague!


----------



## eBombzor

Stewie is a freaking monster. NT C9.


----------



## Wovermars1996

I think Cloud9 are now the best North American team because Liquid *CHOKES


----------



## Wovermars1996

http://www.dailydot.com/esports/fallen-csgo-response-sk-gaming-controversy/


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.dailydot.com/esports/fallen-csgo-response-sk-gaming-controversy/

All this LG / SK / Fallen drama.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/esports/fallen-csgo-response-sk-gaming-controversy/
> 
> All this LG / SK / Fallen drama.


I really don't know what to think of the whole situation since it came out of nowhere


----------



## PureAngus

So after my huntsman knife spiked $50+ out of nowhere (market manipulation?) I decided to trade it in and get a karambit! (ww stained, decent float)

I feel like I finally have a pretty decent inventory of play skins







too bad Im still a peasant nova lol


----------



## pez

As long as you're having fun and not letting the skins overcompensate for you, then that's all you need







.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> As long as you're having fun and not letting the skins overcompensate for you, then that's all you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nah the whole gambling/skins thing is just like its own little game in itself for me. I just get the occasion "*** your inventory you only have like 400hrs"


----------



## pez

Yep...all the time lol


----------



## dmasteR

For those who are looking at a new monitor for CS:GO, wait till the ASUS ROG PG258Q comes out! 240Hz monitor.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For those who are looking at a new monitor for CS:GO, wait till the ASUS ROG PG258Q comes out! 240Hz monitor.


I play at 165hz now and cant imagine it being a stupid improvement over that. Even from 144-165 its slightly noticeable but not huge. I do love the comment on the linked article for the PG248Q on its "smaller form factor that's designed to reduce the amount of time "your eyes roll across the screen"









Give me 1440p 34" 144hz and Ill be happy


----------



## pez

Yep, with the GTX 1080 plowing through ultrawide, I'm ready for an actually affordable ultrawide. I need to do some research as I don't think there is another monitor out there that rivals the Predator. I'd even be happy with 60Hz so long as it had g-sync.


----------



## dmasteR

https://www.livecap.tv/t/eleaguetv/uKe20GQ4862

God mode shoxie...


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> https://www.livecap.tv/t/eleaguetv/uKe20GQ4862
> 
> God mode shoxie...


VAC


----------



## lolllll117

150mb update

Release Notes for 5/31/2016
31 MAY 2016 -

[PINS]
- Added the CS:GO Collectible Pins Series 1 capsule offer that can be purchased in-game.
- As of June 1st, Series 1 Genuine Collectible Pins will be available at WeLoveFine.com
[GAMEPLAY]
- Default spec_freeze_time reduced from 5.0 to 3.0.
- Added fade and blur to deathcam (when mp_forcecamera 1).
- Fade and blur in deathcam are more aggressive when killed with a headshot (when mp_forcecamera 1).
[SPECTATING]
- Improved spectating cameras for de_cache.
- Improved spectating cameras for de_nuke.
- Added convars cl_spec_use_tournament_content_standards and sv_spec_use_tournament_content_standards that allow the client and/or server to prefer official pro player names when available and omit weapon tags for spectators.
[MISC]
- The 'swap item' crosshair hint will display the weapon's original name even if the weapon has been renamed with a name tag.
[WebAPIs]
- Introducing Authentication Codes that allow users to grant to third-party websites and applications access to their Pick'Em and Fantasy games during CS:GO Major Championships.
- Documentation for websites and application developers is available: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Counter-Strike:_Global_Offensive_PickEm_Fantasy_Management
- Authentication Codes management for users is available: https://help.steampowered.com/en/wizard/HelpWithGameIssue/?appid=730&issueid=128


----------



## emsj86

I do t get the whole pin thing. A real life pin cool pixel pin because you saw that match live cool. But opening pin capsules for a decent chunk of change to me is over the top by valve. Line those pockets


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I do t get the whole pin thing. A real life pin cool pixel pin because you saw that match live cool. But opening pin capsules for a decent chunk of change to me is over the top by valve. Line those pockets


May have to do with the amount of people scamming with the pin selling. So instead of people continually getting scammed for it, Valve decided they would just sell it to everyone.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Game's academy in English is now live with Fallen giving tutorials
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_3VHACegrkcIT3qihjFTUHOq2QeIYkJ2
Link to website: http://www.gamesacademy.gg


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I do t get the whole pin thing. A real life pin cool pixel pin because you saw that match live cool. But opening pin capsules for a decent chunk of change to me is over the top by valve. Line those pockets


Valve knows that any new market items are going to explode and make them tons of money. How much effort goes into making a new skin or even a new knife entirely? Im generously guessing a couple hours of a single persons time and boom they have a knew knife with new patterns. People spend hundreds to unbox them, then hundred upon hundreds selling/gambling them. All for $30 of someones time.

Could seriously replicate those pins in ms paint lol


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> https://www.livecap.tv/t/eleaguetv/uKe20GQ4862
> 
> God mode shoxie...


Can't view at work, but is that the pistol round USP ace on A site of cache? Was way OP!!


----------



## Timi7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't view at work, but is that the pistol round USP ace on A site of cache? Was way OP!!


Yes it is. Absolutely amazing. Looking forward to today's games


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> Valve knows that any new market items are going to explode and make them tons of money. How much effort goes into making a new skin or even a new knife entirely? Im generously guessing a couple hours of a single persons time and boom they have a knew knife with new patterns. People spend hundreds to unbox them, then hundred upon hundreds selling/gambling them. All for $30 of someones time.
> 
> Could seriously replicate those pins in ms paint lol


They're not new items. They're the same pins that were sold at all the CS:GO Majors.

What a incredible match that happened @ELEAGUE. NiP vs Optic. 16-3 Optic first map, 16-2 NiP second map and 16-14 NiP 3rd map. What a clincher!


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They're not new items. They're the same pins that were sold at all the CS:GO Majors.
> 
> What a incredible match that happened @ELEAGUE. NiP vs Optic. 16-3 Optic first map, 16-2 NiP second map and 16-14 NiP 3rd map. What a clincher!


Point is... Im upset I never got my offer and missed a window of some big ol profit









Ive been busy and haven't been watching many pro games lately. Sounds like Ive missed some good ones


----------



## chemicalfan

Was really scared in the closing moments of that NiP match, what was with that really suicidal walking peek by f0rest into A main?!?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Was really scared in the closing moments of that NiP match, what was with that really suicidal walking peek by f0rest into A main?!?


All around poor plays by NiP that much, I've never seen forest get so few kills on a single map to turn it around next map however. Not sure how close today will be when ELeague gets broadcasted. NiP hasn't looked too good all event. They've been having bursts of brilliance, but not enough to take down G2 the first time, and struggling against Optic was not good either.


----------



## chemicalfan

G2 (well, Shox) is on fire at the moment, it probably won't even go to 3 maps









Racking up the MM games tomorrow for me though, got the flat to myself


----------



## Wovermars1996

and NiP beat G2...


----------



## beatfried

MM as SoloQer just sucks ATM

9/10 matches are vs. 5qs. nice.
8/10 matches you get matched together with a 4q, which - of course - sucks hard, because they're only on this rank because they play normaly as 5q.

valve should not count matches with 4qs or more to the ranks, so the lows keep their low ranks and the soloqers got a chance.


----------



## Wovermars1996

http://www.hltv.org/news/17957-maniac-leaves-nv-plans-to-play


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/17957-maniac-leaves-nv-plans-to-play


Seems like a good choice.

It's pretty obvious that the nV players don't respect Maniac enough to actually listen to what he has to say as a coach, or he's just not a very good coach to begin with.

I've seen literally no changes/improvements in nV. They all still make the same mistakes, and they're still running the same type of strategy's.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> MM as SoloQer just sucks ATM.


it always did
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> 9/10 matches are vs. 5qs. nice.
> 8/10 matches you get matched together with a 4q, which - of course - sucks hard, because they're only on this rank because they play normaly as 5q.


rank?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Seems like a good choice.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that the nV players don't respect Maniac enough to actually listen to what he has to say as a coach, or he's just not a very good coach to begin with.
> 
> I've seen literally no changes/improvements in nV. They all still make the same mistakes, and they're still running the same type of strategy's.


tbh I think he's jumping ship now rather than later. EnVy are just not performing the same way they were in 2015


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> tbh I think he's jumping ship now rather than later. EnVy are just not performing the same way they were in 2015


A lot of their incredible performance had a lot to do with CS:GO's meta as well. Back in early 2015 pistols like the tec-9 were insanely good. M4A1 price increased on the same patch, and the slightly improvement in weapon inaccuracy when moving I think made quite a few players on EnvyUs much weaker overall players.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A lot of their incredible performance had a lot to do with CS:GO's meta as well. Back in early 2015 pistols like the tec-9 were insanely good. M4A1 price increased on the same patch, and the slightly improvement in weapon inaccuracy when moving I think made quite a few players on EnvyUs much weaker overall players.


Agreed


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> it always did


yeah - it always sucked. but out of other reasons...
Quote:


> rank?


smfc/global (about 50/50 of the time







)


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> smfc/global (about 50/50 of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


welp, maybe that's the difference. from my experience at LE and lower it's barely a 3/10 matches against 5manQ.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> welp, maybe that's the difference. from my experience at LE and lower it's barely a 3/10 matches against 5manQ.


mhh, on my lefthandsmurf on doubleak its even worse....
but there I really don't care...


----------



## dmasteR

https://www.facebook.com/notes/team-liquid-pro/liquid-csgo-update-6-june-2016/1131684986875233

Oh look, BotDren is gone again who would have known.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/team-liquid-pro/liquid-csgo-update-6-june-2016/1131684986875233
> 
> Oh look, BotDren is gone again who would have known.


Such a poorly managed team, never should of picked him up in the first place.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> MISC
> 
> Replaced the penalty for the suicide or disconnection of a player. Instead of the elimination of round-end income, a living enemy player now receives compensation equal to the missed kill reward opportunity.
> On Valve official servers, the current map will be excluded from the vote options at the end of a match.
> Modified behavior of mp_endmatch_votenextmap_keepcurrent (default 1). When set to 0, the current map will be excluded from the end of match map vote panel.
> Full player hitboxes are now used by "cl_weapon_debug_show_accuracy 2" so that the circle appears closer to the target in 3D space.
> Fixed coin journal not being accessible from inventory UI.
> OSX/Linux
> 
> Made it so "Fullscreen" sets an exclusive fullscreen mode and "Windowed Fullscreen" sets a non-exclusive fullscreen mode. Exclusive fullscreen mode allows for potentially higher performance while making switching back to the desktop slower.
> SPECTATING
> 
> Added the concommand spec_player_by_accountid that switches observer target to the player with SteamID64 passed as argument.
> Added the convar spec_lock_to_accountid which, when set, will lock the observer target to the specified SteamID64 player. The lock can be set regardless of whether or not the player is currently connected.
> MAPS
> 
> Cbble:
> 
> Added stairs up to B site platform, giving CTs additional options for defending the site
> Updated trees with more accurate collision model
> Fixed rendering error on wall hole model used near bombsite A
> Fixed various bugs (Thanks csgobugtracker.com contributors!)
> Improved visibility from underpass to A site
> Mirage:
> 
> Fixed pixelwalk in CT spawn
> Fixed some small seethrough gaps in bombsite A
> Fixed small seethrough gap from Short to Mid
> Fixed grenadecollision on van in bombsite B
> Van now plays proper surface sounds when walking on it
> Stairs in palace and B apartments will now play correct surface sounds
> Fixed potential rendering error on wall hole model used in CT sniper position
> Fixed various bugs (Thanks csgobugtracker.com contributors!)
> Cache:
> 
> Minor bug fixes
> Nuke:
> 
> Added ladder to bombsite B target
> Top of bombsite B target now opaque
> Added short crate stack to CT outside
> Misc clip fixes
> Collision model update:
> 
> Added more accurate collision model for bombsite models used in Mirage, Inferno, Cache.
> Added more accurate collision model for barrels used in Overpass B site.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Really like that new stair thing on Cobble


----------



## semencmoz

they should've clear angles for Ts on A site and make it easier to approach overall. this will improve balance of cobblestone in terms of heavy Tsideness, but it won't fix balance in terms of "attractiveness" of A/B attacks. IMO.


----------



## killuchen

Nice little ace I got the other day playing in an esea pug. Excuse the language


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone watching ELEAGUE right now? CLG made a pretty unexpected comeback against Astralis on map 2 and finally took a map off of them for the first time.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Anyone watching ELEAGUE right now? CLG made a pretty unexpected comeback against Astralis on map 2 and finally took a map off of them for the first time.


I'm really disappointed that Karrigan didn't perform as well but it seems like Kjaerbye is working out really well in the Astralis lineup.


----------



## Wovermars1996

denis went 27 to 8 against G2. Waow


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> denis went 27 to 8 against G2. Waow


Incredible performance by denis, I was quite impressed. It's about time, because denis was really good on LAN a little over a year ago.

Australian CS.


----------



## Swag

Hello guys,

I have a quick question.

Does anyone here use Windows 7 Professional and have CCleaner installed? If so, do you experience any issues playing CSGO? My main concern is the VAC Authentication Error. It seems that CCleaner triggers the error for me all the time after countless reinstallations of Windows.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> Does anyone here use Windows 7 Professional and have CCleaner installed? If so, do you experience any issues playing CSGO? My main concern is the VAC Authentication Error. It seems that CCleaner triggers the error for me all the time after countless reinstallations of Windows.


I run CCleaner all the time, and never had issues with VAC Authentication Errors on W7 Pro / W8.1 Pro or W10.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> Does anyone here use Windows 7 Professional and have CCleaner installed? If so, do you experience any issues playing CSGO? My main concern is the VAC Authentication Error. It seems that CCleaner triggers the error for me all the time after countless reinstallations of Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I run CCleaner all the time, and never had issues with VAC Authentication Errors on W7 Pro / W8.1 Pro or W10.
Click to expand...

Ok, might just be my computer then. It's weird because even on a new installation of W10 with nothing installed except drivers and CSGO, it has the error. I've looked up numerous times online and it seems that many people are having this issue with no fix. I hope they fix it because the only way it doesn't happen for me is when I run no antivirus and no CCleaner.









Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, might just be my computer then. It's weird because even on a new installation of W10 with nothing installed except drivers and CSGO, it has the error. I've looked up numerous times online and it seems that many people are having this issue with no fix. I hope they fix it because the only way it doesn't happen for me is when I run no antivirus and no CCleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Is it possible that the antivirus and ccleaner combo are blocking something through the firewall?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> Does anyone here use Windows 7 Professional and have CCleaner installed? If so, do you experience any issues playing CSGO? My main concern is the VAC Authentication Error. It seems that CCleaner triggers the error for me all the time after countless reinstallations of Windows.


I'm using both Bitdefender and ccleaner and I've had no issues with VAC in CSGO


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Australian CS.


That's my aim in a nutshell


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, might just be my computer then. It's weird because even on a new installation of W10 with nothing installed except drivers and CSGO, it has the error. I've looked up numerous times online and it seems that many people are having this issue with no fix. I hope they fix it because the only way it doesn't happen for me is when I run no antivirus and no CCleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that the antivirus and ccleaner combo are blocking something through the firewall?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> Does anyone here use Windows 7 Professional and have CCleaner installed? If so, do you experience any issues playing CSGO? My main concern is the VAC Authentication Error. It seems that CCleaner triggers the error for me all the time after countless reinstallations of Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using both Bitdefender and ccleaner and I've had no issues with VAC in CSGO
Click to expand...

Thanks for the replies.

Almost 100% positive because on clean installs, they are the sole issues together or standalone for the VAC Authentication Error on both W7 and W10. It makes me mad that this issue has long annoyed me with no possible fix in the foreseeable future. I kind of want to have my AV and CCleaner back, but I can't play CSGO with them installed. I've gotten accustomed to using neither, but it'd be a tremendous help to have them back for obvious reasons.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Almost 100% positive because on clean installs, they are the sole issues together or standalone for the VAC Authentication Error on both W7 and W10. It makes me mad that this issue has long annoyed me with no possible fix in the foreseeable future. I kind of want to have my AV and CCleaner back, but I can't play CSGO with them installed. I've gotten accustomed to using neither, but it'd be a tremendous help to have them back for obvious reasons.


CCleaner has had a monitoring feature which I always turn off when I install it, and so do most modern day AVs, have you tried turning those off?


----------



## ivoryg37

Anyone here LE/LEM/Supreme interest in queuing up together? Currently having the hardest time getting to the next rank playing solo mm 100% of the time lol.


----------



## MR-e

Groups drawn for ESL One Cologne 2016.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4nsma9/group_drawings_for_esl_one_cologne_2016/

Group 1: Envyus, Mousesports, Virtus.Pro, Team Liquid
Group 2: G2 Esports, FaZe, Fnatic, Luminosity Gaming
Group 3: Dignitas, Gambit, CLG, Astralis
Group 4: Flipsid3 Tactics, Optic Gaming, NiP, Navi

Predictions:

Group 1 - Envyus & VP
Group 2 - G2 & LG
Group 3 - Astralis & Gambit
Group 4 - NiP & Navi


----------



## Wovermars1996

Jdm is now in Liquid
http://www.hltv.org/news/18040-liquid-and-clg-swap-jdm64-koosta


----------



## Wovermars1996

HE IS BACK


----------



## MR-e

Hmm, will revise my Group 2 pred to Fnatic & LG if Olof will be back for the major @[email protected]!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hmm, will revise my Group 2 pred to Fnatic & LG if Olof will be back for the major @[email protected]!


Well if G2 play the same way they did yesterday...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Jdm is now in Liquid
> http://www.hltv.org/news/18040-liquid-and-clg-swap-jdm64-koosta


Here I thought Liquid was only tilted when they had 15, now they're permanently tilted, fantastic.


----------



## Wovermars1996

jdm has already flown out to Amsterdam to boot camp with the rest of Liquid


----------



## semencmoz

liquid will play against NV in the final of this major.
I said it first here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Liquid has flawless lineup where skill multiplies by correct roles distribution in the team. Envy - team with insane lineup that is not playing much CS and should be hungry to win as never before, and also their role swap seemed to be working in those qualifier games that i saw.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> liquid will play against NV in the final of this major.
> I said it first here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid has flawless lineup where skill multiplies by correct roles distribution in the team. Envy - team with insane lineup that is not playing much CS and should be hungry to win as never before, and also their role swap seemed to be working in those qualifier games that i saw.


Gonna have to say, Liquid has no chance.

However it looks like they'll be signing Pimp soon.

http://espn.go.com/esports/story/_/id/16176688/team-liquid-announce-signing-new-player-pimp


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742531561455685632
SpunJ gone?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Gonna have to say, Liquid has no chance.
> 
> However it looks like they'll be signing Pimp soon.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/esports/story/_/id/16176688/team-liquid-announce-signing-new-player-pimp
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742531561455685632
> SpunJ gone?


Have you seen this yee_lmao1 on reddit? If so, what do you think about his statements?


----------



## Wovermars1996

He is back


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Have you seen this yee_lmao1 on reddit? If so, what do you think about his statements?


No idea who that is, don't really pay attention to Reddit.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Have you seen this yee_lmao1 on reddit? If so, what do you think about his statements?
> 
> 
> 
> No idea who that is, don't really pay attention to Reddit.
Click to expand...

I just recently heard the name. Apparently he's really good at making predictions or something?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I just recently heard the name. Apparently he's really good at making predictions or something?


Dmaster's alter ego maybe?


----------



## SheepMoose

The guy isn't just really good at making predictions, he's been mostly spot on so far. Leaking info about player changes, etc. -Spunj +Ofnu in Renegades was a recent leak he made, with chances being Evil Geniuses picking up Renegades.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> The guy isn't just really good at making predictions, he's been mostly spot on so far. Leaking info about player changes, etc. -Spunj +Ofnu in Renegades was a recent leak he made, with chances being Evil Geniuses picking up Renegades.


Chances are he's getting the leaks from a Event Organization. ESL/FaceIT/CEVO etc.


----------



## SheepMoose

Yeah either he was in one of ESL's private Skype chats or had people leaking info from there to him, that's what people are thinking.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Yeah either he was in one of ESL's private Skype chats or had people leaking info from there to him, that's what people are thinking.


Pretty much the two obvious things. Especially since he's not really part of the pro CS community.


----------



## semencmoz

taking to consideration two facts:
1) he helped RL to solve some kind of security problems with his social accounts, meaning that either he has some extencive knowledge in network security, or RL doesn't knows how to link his accounts with his phone
2) he knew in fact when and what kind of updates (he leaked last week's cache, mirage and cbble updates and at which time they'll take place) CS:GO dev team gonna be releasing
I am pretty sure that he is CEVO or ESEA admin who has good relationships with someone in org owners community, who leaks to him private info.

nevermind. apparently he's actually hacker that been hacked anyway.


----------



## dmasteR

Richard Lewis on Yeelmao1, Gullibility and Witch-Hunts

https://www.teamliquidpro.com/news/2016/06/15/pimpin-the-csgo-roster

Pimp is officially on Team Liquid.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Seeing Olof's performance now compared to his performance at MLG Columbus has me thinking that his arm must have been really messed up.
Also, Fnatic as a team looks way more comfortable playing now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Seeing Olof's performance now compared to his performance at MLG Columbus has me thinking that his arm must have been really messed up.
> Also, Fnatic as a team looks way more comfortable playing now.


Oh ya most definitely, he actually mentioned it at the interview at MLG Columbus in how much it hurt to play!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Oh ya most definitely, he actually mentioned it at the interview at MLG Columbus in how much it hurt to play!


I remember that interview and I thought at the time that it couldn't be that bad. I was really wrong.


----------



## Wovermars1996

New knife skins


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO Patch:
Quote:


> CS:GO
> 
> Added new Gamma weapon case featuring 17 community-created weapon finishes and all-new knife finishes.
> Operation Wildfire Access Pass is no longer available for purchase.
> 
> *XP*
> 
> New CS:GO players will get a significant earned XP boost multiplier in Recruit and Private Ranks.
> Competitive matchmaking for new CS:GO players is now unlocked sooner, as soon as they rank up from Recruit to Private Rank 2.
> 
> *PRIME BETA UPDATE*
> 
> CS:GO accounts will be Prime if they have verified their phone number and achieved at least Lieutenant Rank 21 or have earned a Service Medal.
> Prime accounts can now select to search only for other prime accounts in competitive matchmaking.
> When matchmaking with a party lobby, all party members must be Prime to have the Prime-only option available.
> 
> *SOUND*
> 
> New sound cue for shooting with low ammo.
> Upgraded sound fidelity, reduced distortion for Mag7, M249, Negev.
> New smoke sound to reduce interference with bomb defuse sound.
> New sound for text chat messages in party lobby.
> 
> *MISC*
> 
> In classic game modes any money earned by a player mid-round will no longer be available for spending during the same round (i.e., SMG purchases are no longer possible during competitive pistol rounds).
> Suicide or disconnect compensation will no longer be awarded in warmup or during freezetime period.
> When controlling the bot and surviving round running out of time, the controlling player is now eligible to receive end of round money.
> Removed a legacy 2.5 seconds spawn grace period for players who reconnect to the round after freezetime is over.
> Increased upper limit on possible mp_halftime_duration values to 5 minutes.
> Added server convar sv_spec_post_death_additional_time that allows adding a delay for spectators between the death of a spec target and the switch to a new target.
> The convar sv_alltalk has been replaced with sv_talk_enemy_dead and sv_talk_enemy_alive.
> Classic Casual now defaults to team-restrict communication for living players.
> Mac
> 
> Fixed appearance of fonts in the community browser and console.
> Fixed some bugs with setting fullscreen resolution.
> Set all Mac players to use Raw Mouse Input by default since this is a better experience for most players. Players can manually revert to not using raw mouse input if that is what they prefer.


----------



## Ukkooh

Now that prime is finally out its time to grind global back for my main account.


----------



## PureAngus

Really noticeable in game changes. New sounds definitely threw me off the first couple times. Mag-7 sounds like someone kicking a cardboard box









Also, Im REALLY digging almost all the new skins in the gamma case. Some of the knife skins are pretty cool. I'm wondering how releasing so many new patterns is going to affect pricing on older ones though.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> Really noticeable in game changes. New sounds definitely threw me off the first couple times. Mag-7 sounds like someone kicking a cardboard box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Im REALLY digging almost all the new skins in the gamma case. Some of the knife skins are pretty cool. I'm wondering how releasing so many new patterns is going to affect pricing on older ones though.


Sounds are really putting me off too. I can hear people running out of ammo on B site while I'm on A site on Dust2


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Sounds are really putting me off too. I can hear people running out of ammo on B site while I'm on A site on Dust2


tbh for me the sound direction seem more accurate. While before it was sometimes hard to tell if I was hearing steps to my right or behind, I seem to have a better sense of where theyre coming from. Maybe that's all in my head though lolol.

I like the idea of the new low ammo sound but its a little too in your face. The sound shouldn't carry much (if at all) across the map and should be tones down just a tad. Its almost as loud as the weapon itself firing.

New Negev sounds are pretty legit though. Sounds mean


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> tbh for me the sound direction seem more accurate. While before it was sometimes hard to tell if I was hearing steps to my right or behind, I seem to have a better sense of where theyre coming from. Maybe that's all in my head though lolol.
> 
> I like the idea of the new low ammo sound but its a little too in your face. The sound shouldn't carry much (if at all) across the map and should be tones down just a tad. Its almost as loud as the weapon itself firing.
> 
> New Negev sounds are pretty legit though. Sounds mean


I agree that it's great for sound direction but it's just so loud all the time and all over the map.


----------



## emsj86

I would think low ammo sound would have a huge impact on high tier matches. Now you will know for sure if someone will need to reload or low on ammo allowing you to make a better judgement on whether to peak right away for the trade kill or to go in more stealthy. It won't effect a lot of rounds but I think it does add alittle more awareness factor


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> SOUND
> 
> Lowered volume level of first-person nearly empty clip sound to match its volume level falloff in the environment.
> Fixed a regression in Nova and Sawed Off reloading sounds.
> Mac
> 
> Added video option (default on) for frame rate smoothing. Frame rate smoothing significantly reduces hitching and stuttering, but at the expense of reducing overall frame rate.
> Significantly reduced input latency.
> Added audio option "Play Audio When Game in Background" to match behavior on Windows and Linux.


----------



## PureAngus

Im curious about the whole "significantly reducing input latency" thing. I cant say its ever been an issue I've noticed while playing.

So Ive been having some network issues lately. I regularly have single digit ping but during competitive matches only Ill just randomly freeze and get the "connection error auto-disconnect in xxx" message. Its been annoying but tolerable but alst night it happened to me twice but when I restart the game I never got the reconnect to match/abandon option. The third time it happened was as the update got pushed so when I went to reconnect (was playing faceit so connected via console) the game was running an older version so I couldn't rejoin


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/18065-spunj-retires-from-csgo

Spunj from renegades officially retires.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Splyce lineup change
https://splyce.gg/topics/post/487


----------



## Wovermars1996

Seems like the best thing to do against FaZe is pick Cobble








Random thought: I really think Fnatic need to utilise Dennis more.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Well this is a tragedy. GF wants to start playing csgo so I try to bet to win her some skins(she is unemployed).

Due to throws, hackers and chokes, my inventory has gone from 1 good skin for each gun, to 2 skins in total.

Yup, 100+ dollars lost. Sucks major. Tip 1: Never bet with your heart lol


----------



## Swag

Anyone want to ESEA PUG with me?


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Well this is a tragedy. GF wants to start playing csgo so I try to bet to win her some skins(she is unemployed).
> 
> Due to throws, hackers and chokes, my inventory has gone from 1 good skin for each gun, to 2 skins in total.
> 
> Yup, 100+ dollars lost. Sucks major. Tip 1: Never bet with your heart lol


I have probably lost more than that unfortunately







Ive also learned the hard way to never bet my favorite play skins

I just take an amount that Im willing to lose and spend it all on super cheap quicksells on OPskins. I can usually get like $55-60 from 40 bucks


----------



## emsj86

It was best you lost. If you won you would be addicted and lost a ton more in he end. I recently went up 3k on lotto to lose it all and than buy more get back up and lose it all again. All my own fault for betting. Still have some good skins but it can be very addicting and wish I never started


----------



## Wovermars1996

Sk have released the current lineup
http://www.hltv.org/news/18111-sk-and-team-part-ways


----------



## semencmoz

Welp, time to buy up weekly supplies of popcorn, I sense Fallen&co moving to SK drama part 2 at the horison. Hope that all the action won't stay at backstage.


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO is on sale.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4pi811/csgo_50_off_in_summer_sale/d4l5ol6
Quote:


> ido_valveValve Employee 289 points 2 hours ago
> It won't let me to buy as a gift, anyone else?
> 
> CS:GO will not be giftable during the sale. Our goal with sales is to grow the community and historically, during sales, the new users that stick around are mainly the ones that purchase copies for themselves.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> CS:GO is on sale.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/4pi811/csgo_50_off_in_summer_sale/d4l5ol6


This makes me so happy.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone have predictions for ECS Finals?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone have predictions for ECS Finals?



Luminostity over NiP
G2 over Liquid(Excited to see how Liquid performs though)
Astralis over TSM
Fnatic over Cloud9


----------



## Aventadoor

Prime has to be the biggest joke ever.
I've never encountered as many micless idiots and Russians in MM ever...
GG Valve


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.luminosity.gg/articles/news/gaming/40/lg-sk-agree-to-settle-csgo-dispute


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.luminosity.gg/articles/news/gaming/40/lg-sk-agree-to-settle-csgo-dispute


www.hltv.org/news/18126-sk-and-luminosity-reach-agreement


----------



## Wovermars1996

Glad I didn't buy a Luminosity Jersey yet. Seems like I'll be getting an SK Jersey now.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Anyone knows when the stickers for the major go out ?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Anyone knows when the stickers for the major go out ?


most likely next weekend.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> most likely next weekend.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> most likely next weekend.


Cool, because i heard in the ECS stream that ''stickers go out later''...


----------



## MR-e

With Liquid already over G2, it looks like another NA upset might take place with Astralis and TSM


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Glad I didn't buy a Luminosity Jersey yet. Seems like I'll be getting an SK Jersey now.


better keep on waiting


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Prime has to be the biggest joke ever.
> I've never encountered as many micless idiots and Russians in MM ever...
> GG Valve


I haven't bothered signing up for prime yet. If i want to play seriously, i'm going to sign up for ESEA.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

http://en.esl-one.com/csgo/cologne-2016/teams/

Teams & Roster's are confirmed.

Stickers incoming


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> http://en.esl-one.com/csgo/cologne-2016/teams/
> 
> Teams & Roster's are confirmed.
> 
> Stickers incoming


Feel bad for LG since they won't be getting stickers due to the whole SK / LG thing.


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 6/24/2016
24 JUN 2016 -

[COLOGNE 2016]
- Added team stickers, player autographs, Pick'Em and Fantasy Games for Cologne 2016 CS:GO Major Championship.
- http://www.counter-strike.net/pickem/cologne2016
- Added support for Cologne 2016 game authentication codes to allow third-party websites and applications to manage your Cologne 2016 Pick'Em and Fantasy Games without running the actual game client.
- For more information on game authentication codes, visit: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Counter-Strike:_Global_Offensive_PickEm_Fantasy_Management
[GOTV]
- Community GOTV relays will now reliably sign in to Steam and CS:GO backend when launched straight with +tv_advertise_watchable 1 +tv_relay addrort.
- GOTV relays will now correctly communicate their statistics about connected proxies and clients upstream and downstream.
- Added convars commonly used in GOTV relay chains to common dictionary encoding.
[SOUND]
- Added sounds for players joining and leaving party lobbies.
- Upgraded sound fidelity for Nova, Sawed Off, and XM1014 shotguns.
- Molotov:
- Fixed a bug where an in-hand fire sound would persist when a player was killed while holding a primed Molotov.
- Upgraded sound fidelity for Molotov priming sound.
- Reduced volume of in-hand fire sound for a primed Molotov
[UI]
- Added convar cl_spec_swapplayersides to flip display of competitive HUD to match teams seating on stage.
- Spectator UI - Player panel now tints yellow or blue based on the team of the person you are spectating.
[SDK]
- Fixed broken flex data in studiomdl


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Guys its my first time buying sticker for the pick em'....

Should i buy them from the market and use them or they can be used only from csgo client 0.88$ ??

Should i wait for the prices to drop in the market actually?

I dont know, guide me









Thanks!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Guys its my first time buying sticker for the pick em'....
> 
> Should i buy them from the market and use them or they can be used only from csgo client 0.88$ ??
> 
> Should i wait for the prices to drop in the market actually?
> 
> I dont know, guide me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I buy my stickers on a skin market place like OPSkins.
The biggest price drop usually comes after the event the stickers were made for.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Where are you gonna bet guys?

I have money for 8 stickers only


----------



## pez

Primes a joke for me, too.

Queued up and I'm pretty sure I solo'd with a 4 man queue. They kept asking me my rank and my age. I didn't even feel like communicating with this team because they trolled the whole time.

But it's ok because one jokingly called me a hacker and started a vote and 'accidentally' kicked me. I'm bad at Overwatch and even that is more appealing to me at this point than CS:GO.


----------



## eBombzor

Astralis pulling an nV at a big tournament like this is really disappointing. On the other hand, TSM and the other NA teams are looking very nice. Wonder if Astralis will make any more changes at this point.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Astralis pulling an nV at a big tournament like this is really disappointing. On the other hand, TSM and the other NA teams are looking very nice. Wonder if Astralis will make any more changes at this point.


I think Astralis are going to keep the lineup they have for awhile to fully get Kjaerbye comfortable and work out the best way as a team to use him.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Primes a joke for me, too.
> 
> Queued up and I'm pretty sure I solo'd with a 4 man queue. They kept asking me my rank and my age. I didn't even feel like communicating with this team because they trolled the whole time.
> 
> But it's ok because one jokingly called me a hacker and started a vote and 'accidentally' kicked me. I'm bad at Overwatch and even that is more appealing to me at this point than CS:GO.


I played my first comp in a while and prime was pretty much instead of "wow nice hacks idiot", it was "wow hacking in Prime MM what a ****wit".

Not that anyone was hacking but you get the idea, it didn't exactly make the game better.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> I played my first comp in a while and prime was pretty much instead of "wow nice hacks idiot", it was "wow hacking in Prime MM what a ****wit".
> 
> Not that anyone was hacking but you get the idea, it didn't exactly make the game better.


This attitude will never change...

Smurf / Griefers / Trollers / Boosters will be all over the place.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> I played my first comp in a while and prime was pretty much instead of "wow nice hacks idiot", it was "wow hacking in Prime MM what a ****wit".
> 
> Not that anyone was hacking but you get the idea, it didn't exactly make the game better.
> 
> 
> 
> This attitude will never change...
> 
> Smurf / Griefers / Trollers / Boosters will be all over the place.
Click to expand...

And from my experience the bigger the playerbase the greater the chance of encountering such players.

I don't remember encountering even one "bad" player before the arms deal update came out.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Fnatic seriously needs to work on their game.


----------



## eBombzor

CS doesn't make sense right now. TSM, a team with a bunch of NA rejects and no name players, beat a top 5 EU team and is on the rise to be #1 in NA.

G2, a team that exchanged one of their best fraggers with a t3 player, is on the rise to take the #1 in the world.

Cologne will be very interesting... All of the top teams that dominated CS years before are on a sharp decline.

I bet a G2 vs LG/SK final in Cologne.

Also, anyone watching this G2 vs LG final? This Dust2 match is soo intense.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> CS doesn't make sense right now. TSM, a team with a bunch of NA rejects and no name players, beat a top 5 EU team and is on the rise to be #1 in NA.
> G2, a team that exchanged one of their best fraggers with a t3 player, is on the rise to take the #1 in the world.
> 
> Cologne will be very interesting... All of the top teams that dominated CS years before are on a sharp decline.
> 
> I bet a G2 vs LG/SK final in Cologne.


Everyone on TSM is pretty well known in the NA community. TSM has really good fraggers, some of the best in NA in fact.


----------



## eBombzor

Well besides FNS, Semphis, and autimatic, the two new players weren't very well known before TSM. People know of twistzz from his previous carrying but Sick came out of no where.

Also, I think G2 could take this 2-0

EDIT: Wow shox is a god. GG G2.


----------



## chemicalfan

G2 clearly had their Weetabix this morning! This major is going to be interesting......!!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Well besides FNS, Semphis, and autimatic, the two new players weren't very well known before TSM. People know of twistzz from his previous carrying but Sick came out of no where.
> 
> Also, I think G2 could take this 2-0
> 
> EDIT: Wow shox is a god. GG G2.


Sick was pretty well known prior of this because of their fantastic ESEA-Open / Main / Premier performance. A lot of people in the ESEA community thought he was cheating originally in fact.


----------



## chemicalfan

I always thought Sick was supposed to be....not that good. Certainly not the star of the team, although you can't deny his form at this LAN.

Also, just wanted to say that Shox is so OP right now. Just watched that Overpass CT pistol round again, truly disgusting stuff. Would easily be banned via overwatch.


----------



## emsj86

Valve like thorin mentioned needs some pro cheat experts to help clear up a lot of the heaters and such. It will never go away 100 percent but they need to do something, as I see a lot of people swaying away from Csgo lately. Now I do t think they ever will do this until the player base starts to fall off enough that it is hurting there pockets which won't be anytime soon


----------



## chemicalfan

Watching ELEAGUE on TV courtesy of Ginx TV here in the UK #feelsgoodman


----------



## Wovermars1996

So I keep trying to launch the game and all that comes up is this. I hear the Intro video play but it just shows a blank window. Already tried verifying, uninstalling and reinstalling, and updating graphics drivers.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I keep trying to launch the game and all that comes up is this. I hear the Intro video play but it just shows a blank window. Already tried verifying, uninstalling and reinstalling, and updating graphics drivers.


Do you have any startup commands for CS:GO set? Try turning off cloud sync (if it's on) and try it once more.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Do you have any startup commands for CS:GO set? Try turning off cloud sync (if it's on) and try it once more.


No start up commands and Cloud sync is off and it still doesn't work.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Do you have any startup commands for CS:GO set? Try turning off cloud sync (if it's on) and try it once more.
> 
> 
> 
> No start up commands and Cloud sync is off and it still doesn't work.
Click to expand...

Have you tried launch commands like -width and -height to set a custom resolution when the game starts? How about -window and -fullscreen?

That little border thing I see looks like the game started fine but that its stuck in some sort of windowed limbo.

Another thing you can try is keep cloud sync off and moving everything in your config folder to a safe location, then using steam to verify game files.


----------



## pez

That is also a good option^.

Also alt+enter may work as that sometimes happens to games for me. Any changes to any type of hardware in your system recently?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Have you tried launch commands like -width and -height to set a custom resolution when the game starts? How about -window and -fullscreen?
> 
> That little border thing I see looks like the game started fine but that its stuck in some sort of windowed limbo.
> 
> Another thing you can try is keep cloud sync off and moving everything in your config folder to a safe location, then using steam to verify game files.


None of those worked, unfortunately. The game started fine with the commands but if I close the game and then try to relaunch it, the same thing happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That is also a good option^.
> 
> Also alt+enter may work as that sometimes happens to games for me. Any changes to any type of hardware in your system recently?


added a new hard drive which the game is installed to but it was happening prior to this. This became a regular occurance when I installed the patch for Cologne 2016 stickers


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> None of those worked, unfortunately. The game started fine with the commands but if I close the game and then try to relaunch it, the same thing happens.
> added a new hard drive which the game is installed to but it was happening prior to this. This became a regular occurance when I installed the patch for Cologne 2016 stickers


I would back up your config and then try a complete and fresh install to get rid of any trace of the game. Keep in mind that CS:GO now had local config stuff along with cloud config stuff...which is quite annoying.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Deleted the game and all trace of it. Reinstalled with cloud sync off and it still doesn't work


----------



## pez

What if you move it to a different drive? you move it to a different drive? (again)


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So I keep trying to launch the game and all that comes up is this. I hear the Intro video play but it just shows a blank window. Already tried verifying, uninstalling and reinstalling, and updating graphics drivers.


Since you're having quite a few problems, I have a few suggestions to check a few things.

First, force the game to start with a lower resolution/refresh rate.

If that doesn't work, check your drivers for automatic game profiles (reset everything basically because a global profile can mess things up as well).

Get rid of unnecessary stuff like AMD Gaming Evolved and Plays.tv (I'm guessing you haven't upgraded yet from your specs) because they can have driver hooks for game detection and recording.

As a last resort, try the things below.

If you have a second monitor, open up resource monitor, go to the disk tab, and see what files are getting accessed when you open up CSGO (or start it in windowed mode). If you see shader files, go ahead and delete them after figuring them out. (you can actually delete everything in the CSGO folder except for the VPKs, because they are effectively the zips of the game).

Then you'd have to verify the game to pick up the missing things. But don't start the game as yet. Use a driver cleaner (name doesn't spring to mind; maybe someone can help) to clean out the video drivers in safe mode. Reinstall the video drivers, and make sure that there are no saved profiles and such.

Start CSGO with -novid and -autoconfig.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Since you're having quite a few problems, I have a few suggestions to check a few things.
> 
> First, force the game to start with a lower resolution/refresh rate.
> 
> If that doesn't work, check your drivers for automatic game profiles (reset everything basically because a global profile can mess things up as well).
> 
> Get rid of unnecessary stuff like AMD Gaming Evolved and Plays.tv (I'm guessing you haven't upgraded yet from your specs) because they can have driver hooks for game detection and recording.
> 
> As a last resort, try the things below.
> 
> If you have a second monitor, open up resource monitor, go to the disk tab, and see what files are getting accessed when you open up CSGO (or start it in windowed mode). If you see shader files, go ahead and delete them after figuring them out. (you can actually delete everything in the CSGO folder except for the VPKs, because they are effectively the zips of the game).
> 
> Then you'd have to verify the game to pick up the missing things. But don't start the game as yet. Use a driver cleaner (name doesn't spring to mind; maybe someone can help) to clean out the video drivers in safe mode. Reinstall the video drivers, and make sure that there are no saved profiles and such.
> 
> Start CSGO with -novid and -autoconfig.


I've already done all those and I don't install AMD Gaming Evolved and Play.tv when I install my drivers. I'm not bothered in trying to get the game to work anymore. I'll probably try again when I get my new video card.
I should say that the first time that I try all these commands and launch the game, it works fine. The issue is after closing the game and then trying to relaunch it, I get the same issue where the game will start fine but the same issues occurs.
Edit: I'll film it happening on my phone then upload it to youtube so you guys can see whats happening.


----------



## Wovermars1996

May have fixed it! Testing to check!
So It seems to have been resolved! The culprit was Discord's in-game overlay. Disabling it seems to have fixed everything.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> May have fixed it! Testing to check!
> So It seems to have been resolved! The culprit was Discord's in-game overlay. Disabling it seems to have fixed everything.


Oh man, I completely forgot about this. It actually was the result of some nasty issues in CS:GO I was having before. The only game it hasn't effected negatively for me seems to be Rocket League and League of Legends.


----------



## PurpleChef

What gfx settings you use? pros/cons?

MSAA/FXAA cause input lag?

Get about the same fps on 800x600/1920 but the game feels so much smoother on lower res

Any1 playing with BBR+VT Tweak?









Any config tweaks for more fps, thats worth doing?

Played around with ATI settings?


----------



## espn

Best video config and any youtube teaching channel suggestion?


----------



## Wovermars1996

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-07-04-youtube-stars-criticised-after-it-emerges-they-owned-gambling-site-they-promoted


----------



## eBombzor

Cologne starts tomorrow. Anyone want to share their predictions?

Mine:

A: Astralis, Gambit (though I hope CLG could upset)

B: NaVi, NiP (Optic has strong upset potential though)

C: VP, nV/Liquid? (mouz never look good in majors; VP and nV have improved in the last few weeks)

D: G2, SK (group of death lel) 3 potential tournament winners in one group :S and the strongest dark horse of the tournament besides liquid imo

I can't pick out any clear winners for this tournament and there are three teams with huge upset potential. This will definitely be interesting.

I hope we could see a G2 vs SK final though. Or SK vs Liquid semi final rematch.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Cologne starts tomorrow. Anyone want to share their predictions?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> A: Astralis, Gambit (though I hope CLG could upset)
> B: NaVi, NiP (Optic has strong upset potential though)
> C: VP, nV/Liquid? (mouz never look good in majors; VP and nV have improved in the last few weeks)
> D: G2, SK (group of death lel) 3 potential tournament winners in one group :S and the strongest dark horse of the tournament besides liquid imo
> 
> I can't pick out any clear winners for this tournament and there are three teams with huge upset potential. This will definitely be interesting.
> 
> I hope we could see a G2 vs SK final though. Or SK vs Liquid semi final rematch.


You got all my picks


----------



## chemicalfan

Got my fantasy (budget) team picked:
Commando - fnx
Clutch - xyp9x
Eco - Xist
Entry - seized
Sniper - jdm


----------



## dmasteR

NiP looking really good today!


----------



## beatfried

this twich stream is just laggy af.
is there another stream?

just found it on the website


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> What gfx settings you use? pros/cons?
> 
> MSAA/FXAA cause input lag?
> 
> Get about the same fps on 800x600/1920 but the game feels so much smoother on lower res
> 
> Any1 playing with BBR+VT Tweak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any config tweaks for more fps, thats worth doing?
> 
> Played around with ATI settings?




Not sure why FXAA is on in this pic, i normally have that off.

No MSAA/FXAA shouldn't have any effect on input lag.

Graphics settings are, for the most part, personal preference. Just play whatever you feel comfortable with. The only ones worth having off are the bottom 3 settings.
FXAA is a post process so it only makes things blurry and reduces framerate.
Vertical sync just puts a cap on your framerate. I can't think of a good reason as to why you'd want that.
Motion Blur just makes things harder to see when you are snapping from side to side.

Here are some videos on graphics settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Best video config and any youtube teaching channel suggestion?


Here is two channels that belong to former professional counter-strike players. They both have great tutorial/teaching videos.

https://www.youtube.com/user/JoshNissanCS/playlists
https://www.youtube.com/user/CurseCS/playlists

If you want a better understanding of the game mechanics of CS:GO, i recommend watching some of this guy's videos.

https://www.youtube.com/user/3kliksphilip/playlists


----------



## chemicalfan

I'd add WarOwl to the tutorial list, he may not be pro level, or even GE level, but has been playing CS for years, and has a good presenting style. Adren is ok, very good knowledge and tips, but delivery is pretty dry.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> Not sure why FXAA is on in this pic, i normally have that off.


I swear FXAA gets turned on along with MSAA every other update for me. I really should do something to make sure they stay off.


----------



## MR-e

^Just make your config read only.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'd add WarOwl to the tutorial list, he may not be pro level, or even GE level, but has been playing CS for years, and has a good presenting style. Adren is ok, very good knowledge and tips, but delivery is pretty dry.


I'd rather add Steel (JoshNissan on youtube / twitch) WarOwl is really no good source for this game....


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I always see people disagreeing about WarOwl. I think for just starting out and trying to grasp the depth of the game, he is a good start. Anything further, and I'd suggest watching VOD's to get a further idea of the game.

One thing important to note: MM is vastly different in every aspect to pro matches.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^Just make your config read only.


Yeah eventually remembered that the settings are stored in the video.txt file, I set that to read-only.


----------



## MR-e

I remember years ago back in 1.6, I joined a pub server and the admin funk'd with my config. Never again were any of my settings not read only.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I remember years ago back in 1.6, I joined a pub server and the admin funk'd with my config. Never again were any of my settings not read only.


Every once in awhile a update reverts FXAA on for some reason. Had it happen a few times in the past.


----------



## Tagkaman

Anarchay has a lot of great videos on various things for the average player. Obviously if you're just starting out I would say develop your aim through aim_botz or your favourite alternative and develop your knowledge through youtube or pro games.


----------



## eBombzor

Well today was quite a boring day except for the fact that Fnatic could [will most likely] go out of groups tomorrow, for the first time in history. G2 won the last 5 times they went against Fnatic.

Tomorrow will be interesting. If Faze upset SK, that means that only one out of the top 3 teams (HLTV rankings) will remain in the major. If SK gets knocked out early, that means they will continue the major trend of the winner going out in groups of the next, like nV.

I think Liquid will go through groups again and either VP or nV will once again have another major failure on their belts.

Thoughts?


----------



## Wovermars1996




----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*


RUBINO's entry frags were incredible. What a amazing performance by him.


----------



## pez

Yep, that was pure destruction.


----------



## Shanenanigans

As much as I'm a NIP fan, I hate to see them lose like this. Close rounds, and what looks like wrongly interpreted comms here and there.

Oh well. Hopefully they can take out whoever wins Optic vs Flipside.


----------



## chemicalfan

So my internet died for about 3 hours this afternoon








Missed half of the Flipside game, only just got back only for SK/Faze


----------



## dmasteR

That drop by nade LOL.


----------



## eBombzor

Wow G2 lost their major spot against a nearly full eco... Well this is major is getting really unpredictable.


----------



## Wovermars1996

FNATIC!!!


----------



## Wovermars1996

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750784764605505536


----------



## beatfried

can someone tell me what this yanko guy is doing at that desk? he talks as if he had a stroke and hasn't really anything to tell there... moses is at least funny...
maybe hes for the quota... like pansy...


----------



## chemicalfan

So, you're new then. Ynk was a player from the past, a veteran from 1.6 who knows his stuff. He's Russian, not ******ed.

In other news, didn't know you couldn't sell stickers that have been used on pick'em. I wanted to offload JDM for the big bucks, just emptied my pitiful Steam balance buying up other players, only to find I can't sell JDM now


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So, you're new then. Ynk was a player from the past, a veteran from 1.6 who knows his stuff. He's Russian, not ******ed.
> 
> In other news, didn't know you couldn't sell stickers that have been used on pick'em. I wanted to offload JDM for the big bucks, just emptied my pitiful Steam balance buying up other players, only to find I can't sell JDM now


YNK is actually from Serbia. He's a semi-pro player who's been on the analyst desk for quite sometime, played with Niko that's currently on MouseSports actually. He's actually a great analyst, same goes for moses.


----------



## chemicalfan

My mistake


----------



## chemicalfan

http://www.hltv.org/match/2303372-nip-flipsid3-esl-one-cologne-2016

You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Shanenanigans

NIP just kept getting outplayed by Waylander, Shara, and Markeloff. Crazy crazy.


----------



## Paradigm84

Now I can hit them dank bhops.


----------



## eBombzor

YES one NA team making it to legends! TY Liquid.

But damn what ever happened to NiP? Thought this was going to be a great tourney for them. Dunno what happened. markeloff now has nine majors since he qualified as a legend for the next major. Congrats to him.

Anyone think FaZe could upset Fnatic?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> YES one NA team making it to legends! TY Liquid.
> 
> But damn what ever happened to NiP? Thought this was going to be a great tourney for them. Dunno what happened. markeloff now has nine majors since he qualified as a legend for the next major. Congrats to him.
> 
> Anyone think FaZe could upset Fnatic?


Liquid keeping the NA hope alive
FaZe have the potential to upset Fnatic but I hope they don't because I'll be sad


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Liquid keeping the NA hope alive
> FaZe have the potential to upset Fnatic but I hope they don't because I'll be sad


Me too, but Fnatic have not looked good in a long time now, and this start on cache is looking grim.

EDIT: Faze already won the half and it's been ten minutes... I call 2-0 especially since rain on T side is unreal and mirage is not a good map for Fnatic.

EDIT2: nvm I guess...

Olof has been very underwhelming ever since he's been injured. Maybe he hasn't fully recovered yet?


----------



## Wovermars1996

I jumped on HLTV a few minutes ago to check the score for Fnatic vs FaZa and saw that is was 7-2 in favor of FaZe so I closed it and checked other stuff.
I come back a minute ago and see that Fnatic won over FaZe 16-9


----------



## Wovermars1996

And Fnatic go 2-0 over FaZe


----------



## Wovermars1996




----------



## espn

Who is the best csgo pro player? In LOL people think Faker is like god


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Who is the best csgo pro player? In LOL people think Faker is like god


At the current state, I don't think anyone could identify one person as the "best". Though, people who come up on the list are:

Olofmeister

Gaurdian

coldzera

flusha

notable mentions are:

device

s1mple

niko

get_right

A lot of these players have dropped off recently so the "best" is up for grabs atm.


----------



## JoshuaB123

I made a CSGO M4A1-S Icarus Fell gameplay.. if anyone wants to check it out..





Also, if anyone wants to play with me, I'm at GNM/MG1, PM me please!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> I made a CSGO M4A1-S Icarus Fell gameplay.. if anyone wants to check it out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to play with me, I'm at GNM/MG1, PM me please!


Don't think you meant to, but you didn't turn on the crosshair!


----------



## geForZ

I'm coming back to CS after a big hiatus. I was contemplating it earlier this year and I made up my mind. I was GE way back when but now I'm SEM... how the might have fallen.

Also, I'm surprised that F3 was able to destroy NiP like that, although I probably shouldn't be after the first game of Columbus.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> I'm coming back to CS after a big hiatus. I was contemplating it earlier this year and I made up my mind. I was GE way back when but now I'm SEM... how the might have fallen.
> 
> Also, I'm surprised that F3 was able to destroy NiP like that, although I probably shouldn't be after the first game of Columbus.


Haha same with me. I haven't played CS in over a year and came back a few months ago after I was done with uni. Was supreme then, ak now. I just quit playing since I knew how long it would take to get back to supreme.

Still love watching though.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Haha same with me. I haven't played CS in over a year and came back a few months ago after I was done with uni. Was supreme then, ak now. I just quit playing since I knew how long it would take to get back to supreme.
> 
> Still love watching though.


Ha, yeah. Last I played Obama was running... I mean, I actually have no idea what the campaign dates were, but you get the picture. that year, at least. I still played the occasional game of source, but my skills certainly need sharpening. Currently DMing about 400 kills a day.


----------



## chemicalfan

I top fragged in a Casual game last night (yeah, I know, casual.....but missions!







)
Not bad for a silver 3, lol


----------



## lolllll117

There was a lot of crazy rounds in the Astralis vs. VP match.


----------



## geForZ

TaZ is such a good guy, he did this last year too.


----------



## dmasteR

Liquid is about to beat NAVI. History is happening.


----------



## eBombzor

Dam NaVi not like this









I love Liquid too but damn, not like this. They are getting schooled on one of their best maps. I hope NaVi can come back to make this scoreline somewhat respectable.

EDIT: lmao that pistol was brutal

Come on NaVi. On an eco?! But glad Liquid is once again in the semis. But they will probably have to go against Fnatic


----------



## geForZ

RIP Na'Vi. S1mple is going to be one of the best players in the world one day.


----------



## eBombzor

Fnatic has always lost in the quarters when they get upset in groups. After watching Gambit against Astralis, I have a strange feeling that Gambit could win this.

EDIT: haha just kidding. fnatic is just ****ting on them


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Fnatic has always lost in the quarters when they get upset in groups. After watching Gambit against Astralis, I have a strange feeling that Gambit could win this.


I completely disagree. Astralis was on full tilt, and just played insanely poor. Losing 5vs3's multiple times is just unacceptable.

Fnatic will easily trash over Gambit.


----------



## eBombzor

Eh maybe I should stop making predictions :S

Fnatic vs Liquid, VP and SK rematch from MLG Columbus, ... that'll be interesting. I want Liquid to win the whole thing. GO NA


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm making no predictions here. Fnatic don't look their best, and individually Liquid are hitting peaks (I.e. they are all performing well). VP are playing very well as a unit, and Snax has woken up now. SK have more in the tank, and will need it if VP don't choke.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

SK - Fnatic on final.

SK wins ESL ONE.


----------



## pez

Man, VP is doing work. Taz went beast mode for 3 straight rounds.

EDIT: that clutch to tie


----------



## eBombzor

Wow Liquid... That 1v2 must've been devastating for Fnatic.

An NA team doing this to Fnatic.. not something you see everyday


----------



## geForZ

Oh, I really hope Liquid can start to close this out. You can't give Fnatic this kind of operating room.


----------



## pez

Exactly. Game is looking up, but definitely interesting.


----------



## eBombzor

Most exciting I have watched in a while. Liquid will make history.

EDIT: HISTORY LETS GO USA USA USA!!

Right after 4th of July too lol.

But on another note, what was with elige? That was some weird stuff. Virus or trojan maybe?


----------



## w35t

AHASLKDFHA;LSDHFD LIQUID OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOM

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pez

Lol I completely missed those TKs. I looked up like 'lolwut?!' Crazy match. Both teams played fine, but Fnatic actually got really outplayed.


----------



## Wovermars1996

NA CS after how many years is finally getting somewhere


----------



## eBombzor

JW : stop

JW : off

JW : off

EliGE : ok

JW : dennis pc broke or some ****

nitr0 : nl

jdm64 : KK

JW : it started to beep 10000000000000000 times in his ears

EliGE : how do we medic

dennis : its back

dennis : **** sound system

nitr0 : live/

KRIMZ : y

dennis : y

EliGE : so u good?

KRIMZ : hf nitr0 : hfhf EliGE : gogo JW : s

So basically dennis pc broke and they just screwed around to end the round early.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> liquid will play against NV in the final of this major.
> I said it first here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid has flawless lineup where skill multiplies by correct roles distribution in the team. Envy - team with insane lineup that is not playing much CS and should be hungry to win as never before, and also their role swap seemed to be working in those qualifier games that i saw.


envy screwed all up


----------



## Wovermars1996

So one of the hottest questions right now is: Will Liquid win the major? but I think the better question is: Will they be able to keep this up after S1mple leaves after this event?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

First time in history NA team in Major Final??

wow....

I will cheer for them , Hikooo


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So one of the hottest questions right now is: Will Liquid win the major? but I think the better question is: Will they be able to keep this up after S1mple leaves after this event?


key thing for liquid for tomorrow is to wake JDM up. He was pretty silent so far, and as an awper going against Fallen and coldzera double AWP CT setups JDM's performance gonna be a crucial factor for success.
no, s1mple is gone at this point. Pimp is overal not that much of a downgrade, keeping in mind simple's attitude, especially if nitro and elige will keep firing up, pimp's rifle abilities will be just enough to play around top-5 level.

however if Pimp (or if JDM won't be able to get back to top tier AWP level) option won't work out, it's easy to see s1mple standing in for liquid once again.


----------



## chemicalfan

Crazy that Liquid beat fnatic! That said, Liquid are on a big upswing (s1mple a massive part of that), and it's clear that fnatic aren't quite clicking yet (nothing like early this year). SK..... don't seem as strong as Columbus, might be an in for Liquid. I think I said the same thing at Columbus though, lol


----------



## LocoDiceGR

I didnt see the match, what actually happen with Elige?

He TK 2 teammates...*** was that









nevermind, it was the dennis pc situation....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So one of the hottest questions right now is: Will Liquid win the major? but I think the better question is: Will they be able to keep this up after S1mple leaves after this event?


Not happening, the amount of important kills s1mple is getting playing such a huge impact. p1mp isn't that kind of player.


----------



## eBombzor

I agree. Pimp is a great rifler but S1mple is one of the best players in the world.


----------



## pez

Welp, SK showed up with their a-game and played on a whole other level. I actually still think Fnatic would have been a better match-up, but who knows. I felt S1mple got way too aggressive on some of those rounds on Train. Rounds that literally ended up breaking Liquid.


----------



## w35t

RIP the dream.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

What do you guys think about this?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What do you guys think about this?


Lol.


----------



## Wovermars1996

ESEA has made it so that you can buy subscriptions and launch their client from Steam
https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14843


----------



## geForZ

Don't need it, already have the client downloaded... it's getting some pretty negative reviews huh?


----------



## pez

Saw that in an ad during the Major. Thought about it, but I'm not playing enough comp as it is. Maybe if I get off of Overwatch long enough I'll give it a shot.


----------



## elputo

1 year ago i was global elite in csgo, stop playing because college, of course my rank has gone. Today i made 1 mm to get ranked again and, played against silvers, i got 40 frags and won 16-0 and got ranked master guardian 2. if i was global to get my rank shouldn't play against eagles at least ? i remember 1 time i was inactive for 2 months and played 1 game and got global back. what is happening with rank systems?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elputo*
> 
> 1 year ago i was global elite in csgo, stop playing because college, of course my rank has gone. Today i made 1 mm to get ranked again and, played against silvers, i got 40 frags and won 16-0 and got ranked master guardian 2. if i was global to get my rank shouldn't play against eagles at least ? i remember 1 time i was inactive for 2 months and played 1 game and got global back. what is happening with rank systems?


Rank decay like most other games...


----------



## elputo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Rank decay like most other games...


my god will be so boring play with and against kids, and people crying


----------



## geForZ

Some of the best players I've seen are about 12... In FPL there's a kid who's 13. I don't get your point.


----------



## elputo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Some of the best players I've seen are about 12... In FPL there's a kid who's 13. I don't get your point.


this kids i play with just scream at the mic and give stupids tactis like, push alone with p90 and die an dont kill, push b dont stop. Today i did 6 matches won them all cause i can carry, already dmg.Now in dmg players are better if i play with stupid kids i cant win vs a good team. Im sure you got the point, maybe in higher ranks they have a different midset.


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752576318781452289
Tarik stepping down from CLG. Well that's interesting.


----------



## pez

Where do you think he'll go? Liquid?


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elputo*
> 
> this kids i play with just scream at the mic and give stupids tactis like, push alone with p90 and die an dont kill, push b dont stop. Today i did 6 matches won them all cause i can carry, already dmg.Now in dmg players are better if i play with stupid kids i cant win vs a good team. Im sure you got the point, maybe in higher ranks they have a different midset.


Yeah, could be. When I was a global the game was brand new, I'm playing esea pugs on the new maps to get used to them before I play them on MM. I'm SEM right now, but that's playing about 1 game a day on MM and carrying hard. TBH most of the kids who are good at the game are in EU and Asia servers, which I ended up playing occasionally because of my old masking service.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Where do you think he'll go? Liquid?


I thought I saw something somewhere where he said he was going to get to global, then practice until the end of the year. I don't think he's going to be on a high-tier team again this year. Maybe he'll play casually on a low tier team, like Fifflaren.

I wonder if M0e is going to join a team as an awper again soon. People like to crap on him and he admittedly doesn't have the best judgement, but he's a god on lan. He got 3 or 4 sick clutches against NiP on lan in their Global Offensive glory days, and he really does perform a lot better when there's pressure on him.


----------



## pez

Ah, interesting. Was very interesting to see his player bio vid before the matches this past week.

And I'm apparently hovering around a rank up to MGE. It's been a literal chore getting back up the ranks. Issues from trolls to stupid decision making keeping a lot of otherwise decent players that I play with from ranking up. Then you have the 'I play ESEA so I'm really SMFC' guys who tell everyone exactly how to play and just have a negative impact in general. But what can yo do. I played about 4 matches yesterday and only 1 of them wasn't 'rough'.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elputo*
> 
> this kids i play with just scream at the mic and give stupids tactis like, push alone with p90 and die an dont kill, push b dont stop. Today i did 6 matches won them all cause i can carry, already dmg.Now in dmg players are better if i play with stupid kids i cant win vs a good team. Im sure you got the point, maybe in higher ranks they have a different midset.


If you're GE standard, then you should branch out from Valve's MM, and go use CEVO or Faceit's services (or ESEA if you want the highest standard, and don't mind paying)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752576318781452289%5B%2FURL
> And I'm apparently hovering around a rank up to MGE. It's been a literal chore getting back up the ranks. Issues from trolls to stupid decision making keeping a lot of otherwise decent players that I play with from ranking up. Then you have the 'I play ESEA so I'm really SMFC' guys who tell everyone exactly how to play and just have a negative impact in general. But what can yo do. I played about 4 matches yesterday and only 1 of them wasn't 'rough'.


What's weird, is that following the rank reshuffle, I've been hovering around Silver 2/3, and I haven't had any issues with trolling. There have been some serious noobs (like, running while spraying, running out of time to plant/defuse, buying Novas & Bizons), and a serious lack of comms, but the games are still enjoyable despite that. Plus some games have great skill & decent comms from a couple of teammates, so I'm enjoying CSGO right now


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If you're GE standard, then you should branch out from Valve's MM, and go use CEVO or Faceit's services (or ESEA if you want the highest standard, and don't mind paying)
> In my mind, this leaves them boned, what with JDM going too. Will they even continue, or will they recruit 2 substandard players? Maybe s1mple? (would be v.funny!)
> What's weird, is that following the rank reshuffle, I've been hovering around Silver 2/3, and I haven't had any issues with trolling. There have been some serious noobs (like, running while spraying, running out of time to plant/defuse, buying Novas & Bizons), and a serious lack of comms, but the games are still enjoyable despite that. Plus some games have great skill & decent comms from a couple of teammates, so I'm enjoying CSGO right now


Y'know, back in the day GeT_RiGhT was a god with the Bison. He was pretty much the only one who could use it.


----------



## elputo

Played cevo year ago, dont have too much people playing . ESEA need to pay right?Face it played too on free mode i think it was easy got the max level back in the days. There is a way to play in FPL vs the pros or play in a 'second league' with semipros?

Some friends told me faceit is better than esea and harder is it true? and if i go pay to play i should go to faceit instead of esea


----------



## geForZ

FACEIT is just MM with no cheat detection and 128-tick servers, where the best players get invited to "FPL (FaceIt Pro League). Don't expect it to be soon though, you essentially need to soloqueue with toxic players until you get to the top ranks, then stay there for months (your ELO resets) until they invite you. The process is easier if you're on a good team, they'll just invite you outright. FaceIt is not a place for non-pros though, as you really won't get better by playing it.

ESEA has a much more positive atmosphere, where everybody is trying to improve. ESEA is more like a scrim where players don't try to win so much as they try to execute strategies and work on their prefire angles etc. If you keep consistently improving, you'll move up ranks. There are ranks from F to A+, like a grading system. ESEA also has "rank S," they started off by inviting 50 pro players and the top 2 people from A+ rank every month. Pro players still scrim sometimes but I hear this is like the reverse of FPL. Whereas FACEIT is toxic in lower ranks, ESEA is toxic in higher ranks. Players like Shahzam, m0e, and DaZeD are really the only pros still playing, and the rest are people from A+. They can be pretty toxic since the A+ people feel like they should be pros and Echofox scrim there all the time, but you might get lucky.

TL;DR: Pros play FaceIt, improving players play ESEA.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> ESEA has a much more positive atmosphere, where everybody is trying to improve. *ESEA is more like a scrim where players don't try to win so much as they try to execute strategies and work on their prefire angles etc.* If you keep consistently improving, you'll move up ranks. There are ranks from F to A+, like a grading system. ESEA also has "rank S," they started off by inviting 50 pro players and the top 2 people from A+ rank every month. Pro players still scrim sometimes but I hear this is like the reverse of FPL. Whereas FACEIT is toxic in lower ranks, ESEA is toxic in higher ranks. Players like Shahzam, m0e, and DaZeD are really the only pros still playing, and the rest are people from A+. They can be pretty toxic since the A+ people feel like they should be pros and Echofox scrim there all the time, but you might get lucky.


lol... did you ever play ESEA? Everybodys just hunting for them RWS. No Strats, Toxic AF, just hunting for damage, stealing defuses, etc.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> If you're GE standard, then you should branch out from Valve's MM, and go use CEVO or Faceit's services (or ESEA if you want the highest standard, and don't mind paying)
> In my mind, this leaves them boned, what with JDM going too. Will they even continue, or will they recruit 2 substandard players? Maybe s1mple? (would be v.funny!)
> What's weird, is that following the rank reshuffle, I've been hovering around Silver 2/3, and I haven't had any issues with trolling. There have been some serious noobs (like, running while spraying, running out of time to plant/defuse, buying Novas & Bizons), and a serious lack of comms, but the games are still enjoyable despite that. Plus some games have great skill & decent comms from a couple of teammates, so I'm enjoying CSGO right now


Yeah, this is all on 'Prime', too. I don't mind so much anymore as I usually drink when I play to not even begin to get too angry







. Negative dude just got negative on the first round and tilted me before I could even get buzzed







.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, this is all on 'Prime', too. I don't mind so much anymore as I usually drink when I play to not even begin to get too angry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Negative dude just got negative on the first round and tilted me before I could even get buzzed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Many times Ive called a timeout so I can grab another beer







my team mates are usually astonished that I drink ant play often lol. (maybe its because 99% of the time they're underage so drinking is still "cool" and forbidden)


----------



## chemicalfan

Can't believe you guys drink then play MM? Surely it's literally the definition of a performance-degrading substance? As in, it reduces your reaction time, and that's exactly what you need in CS. I can understand it in Casual, because it doesn't matter, but you're never going to rank up after a beer!?

Interesting thought - how many beers would a pro (Scream, Shox, F0rest, etc) have to drink before I could beat them in a 1v1?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't believe you guys drink then play MM? Surely it's literally the definition of a performance-degrading substance? As in, it reduces your reaction time, and that's exactly what you need in CS. I can understand it in Casual, because it doesn't matter, but you're never going to rank up after a beer!?
> 
> Interesting thought - how many beers would a pro (Scream, Shox, F0rest, etc) have to drink before I could beat them in a 1v1?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1shyz7/til_that_in_professional_shooting_alcohol_is/
also relatively small dosages (when your mind is still clear) increase your self-confidence and when speaking about CS and willingness to take fights it actually can be helpfull. when I'm playing and drinking (couple of shots of whiskey, not very often) I tend to get higher amount of kills by playing nobrain entry-fragger.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1shyz7/til_that_in_professional_shooting_alcohol_is/
> also relatively small dosages (when your mind is still clear) increase your self-confidence and when speaking about CS and willingness to take fights it actually can be helpfull. when I'm playing and drinking (couple of shots of whiskey, not very often) I tend to get higher amount of kills by playing nobrain entry-fragger.


I usually play brainless entry fragger out of frustration lol. But after a few beers (I don't play hammered because frankly CSGO isn't fun when you are) I am more willing to actually take the time to aim my shots better, take an extra second for a better angle, not be stressed about teammates acting like morons, etc. 2-3 beers (I usually drink >8% craft brews) and I'm in the zone


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> Many times Ive called a timeout so I can grab another beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my team mates are usually astonished that I drink ant play often lol. (maybe its because 99% of the time they're underage so drinking is still "cool" and forbidden)


I get all the teenage kids who think getting high is cool. However, I'm in the US and play mid-day...and it's summer time...so there's that







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Can't believe you guys drink then play MM? Surely it's literally the definition of a performance-degrading substance? As in, it reduces your reaction time, and that's exactly what you need in CS. I can understand it in Casual, because it doesn't matter, but you're never going to rank up after a beer!?
> 
> Interesting thought - how many beers would a pro (Scream, Shox, F0rest, etc) have to drink before I could beat them in a 1v1?


I don't play to the point that I'm impaired. Just enough to take the edge off and calm me down. I can get annoyed by know-it-all players, so between muting those idiots and a few beers, I'm good to go. By the time I was warmed up and had two beers the other day, I top-fragged my teammates who were supposedly MGE and DMG.


----------



## PureAngus

@pez

420blazeitbro









And binding something to toggle_voice_enable is the smartest thing I've ever done


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> lol... did you ever play ESEA? Everybodys just hunting for them RWS. No Strats, Toxic AF, just hunting for damage, stealing defuses, etc.


How can you even steal a defuse? No team damage. And also, I was playing last night. Super friendly people as always, other team had 3 people disconnect so we just spawn camped them with negevs while they waited for a ringer.


----------



## dmasteR

http://store.steampowered.com/news/22883/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> lol... did you ever play ESEA? Everybodys just hunting for them RWS. No Strats, Toxic AF, just hunting for damage, stealing defuses, etc.


It's a pug, there doesn't need to be strats. I've played on ESEA for nearly a decade, and never really had a issue. People hunt for kills regardless, and you can't steal a defuse considering there's no tea damage.


----------



## semencmoz

eh, RIP skin prices in short term. then, prices will go up a little bit, and then, when cashout sites will be hit, RIP skins.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/news/22883/


This probably affects you more than anyone else on this thread. I guess the real question is how it will change CS:GO lounge...


----------



## Bdonedge

Does a 144hz monitor make a difference to you guys?

Also is anyone that is using a 1070/1080 experience random stuttering occasionally?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Does a 144hz monitor make a difference to you guys?
> 
> Also is anyone that is using a 1070/1080 experience random stuttering occasionally?


Make sure you're not using the latest Geforce Experience Beta, I've heard that caused stuttering for some people.

144Hz definitely makes quite the difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> This probably affects you more than anyone else on this thread. I guess the real question is how it will change CS:GO lounge...


Hopefully it doesn't. I don't care for the other shady sites.


----------



## chemicalfan

As CSGL doesn't actually convert skins to cash (seems to be Valve's beef), I think it'll be fine. It's no more 'gambling' then opening cases in game.

Although.... Valve were pretty mad about the IBP match fixing

I just hope the skin sale sites like Bitskins are OK, way easier than messing about trading keys to get cheap skins


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Does a 144hz monitor make a difference to you guys?


Even web browsing with 60hz is painful for my eyes nowadays.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't. I don't care for the other shady sites.


Gambling websites like double, roulette, wild etc. should be banned, if anything they just manipulate the market and are indeed shady.

CSGL, as toxic as it is for trading, has a massive community, and betting on matches significantly increases interest and helps the popularity of the game in a big way.

OPskins is good for the market IMO, it keeps prices closer to where they should be, people pay actual money for actual skins based on free market pricing.

Steamanalyst is the safest way to cash out keys (unless you're a bitcoin user) so I definitely think it should stick around as well.

If we can keep those three I think the market will be fine, after all this initial panic subsides. If Valve makes it so there is no way to recover actual currency from skins, the market, and likely the game, will go downhill, into oblivion, very quickly.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> Gambling websites like double, roulette, wild etc. should be banned, if anything they just manipulate the market and are indeed shady.
> 
> CSGL, as toxic as it is for trading, has a massive community, and betting on matches significantly increases interest and helps the popularity of the game in a big way.
> 
> OPskins is good for the market IMO, it keeps prices closer to where they should be, people pay actual money for actual skins based on free market pricing.
> 
> Steamanalyst is the safest way to cash out keys (unless you're a bitcoin user) so I definitely think it should stick around as well.
> 
> If we can keep those three I think the market will be fine, after all this initial panic subsides. If Valve makes it so there is no way to recover actual currency from skins, the market, and likely the game, will go downhill, into oblivion, very quickly.


I don't know if the game will go downhill. The majors now command $1m prize pools, with other tournaments matching or exceeding that figure - and that has nothing to do with skins at all. I'd suggest that viewing figures for the major wouldn't decrease that much, as I don't believe people were watching to get drops *just to gamble them*, or just to cash them out to real money. I think the other tournaments might get fewer viewers, as I expect some people watch purely to keep tabs on their bets (bit like horse racing - would anyone ever watch it if you couldn't bet on it?!). If it started to look serious, like the whole ecosystem was threatened, I suspect Valve would allow people to withdraw credit from their Steam balance, albeit with fees and restrictions (to avoid money laundering). I don't think it'll get that bad - Dota 2 is bigger, and doesn't suffer the same problem (to my knowledge)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Even web browsing with 60hz is painful for my eyes nowadays.


I'm stuck on 60Hz because I'm confined to a laptop. What's weird, is that when I bought my laptop last year, I was looking at gaming laptops (Asus ROG was the front runner), and they were all 60Hz. Considering the CPU/GPU specs, and what they are designed for, I can't get my head round the poor spec of refresh rate. Last week, I saw an advert for the latest Asus ROG having a 75Hz screen - it's better, but why the hell don't they put a quality panel on it? Some of these laptops are the better part of £2000, and for that you get a 75Hz screen, what the hell?!


----------



## Bdonedge

Honestly I think the skins "market" has brought a **** player base with it. I think if it was possible to get rid of selling skins for money it would only benefit the community.

I feel the same way about skins the same way I feel about TF2's hats - it appeals to the lowest common denominator


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Does a 144hz monitor make a difference to you guys?
> 
> Also is anyone that is using a 1070/1080 experience random stuttering occasionally?


144hz is probably the biggest hardware advantage i've seen in years for myself. Now when I try to play on 60hz, it's frustrating and I actually get a little dizzy.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Does a 144hz monitor make a difference to you guys?
> 
> Also is anyone that is using a 1070/1080 experience random stuttering occasionally?


144hz monitors are amazing. Whenever I'm asked "Should I go 1440p/60hz or 1080p/144hz?" or even "1440p/144hz or 4k/60hz?" I always recommend the 144hz option because that will make the biggest difference.


----------



## eBombzor

So apparently Koosta is being moved to a rifler. CLG ***?!

Well they did take a map off of Faze (albiet cobble), but I can't see this going well for koosta in the long run. The guy was known for his awping in nme.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently Koosta is being moved to a rifler. CLG ***?!
> 
> Well they did take a map off of Faze (albiet cobble), but I can't see this going well for koosta in the long run. The guy was known for his awping in nme.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753768264078024704Quote:


> FaZe did it. They beat a coach standin, an AWPer on a rifler, a support player on an AWP and a streamer trying to leave. FaZeUp DignityDown.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753768264078024704


Ok I guess I stand corrected. koosta was a great rifler and cutler was a great awper. Faze did look pretty awful though.

Dunno where tariks going to go. His level of play has been poor for nearly a year now. I heard he might go to C9 and move slemmy to coach. Or maybe he'll make a make an international team with maikalele. (jk)


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ok I guess I stand corrected. koosta was a great rifler and cutler was a great awper. Faze did look pretty awful though.
> 
> Dunno where tariks going to go. His level of play has been poor for nearly a year now. I heard he might go to C9 and move slemmy to coach. Or maybe he'll make a make an international team with maikalele. (jk)


I'd really like to see Tarik make a return to form because I think he has the potential to go absolutely crazy in games.


----------



## dmasteR

For anyone who missed it:


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For anyone who missed it:


Damn son!


----------



## pez

Niko Deco FTW.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *Operation Wildfire*
> 
> Operation Wildfire has come to a close.
> The Operation Wildfire case is available for all players.
> Misc
> 
> Added ESL One Cologne 2016 tournament finalists and champions to the Major Trophy.
> 
> *Sound*
> 
> Increased fidelity for Bizon, Mac10 and UMP45 weapons.
> Unique reload and draw sounds for Bizon, Mac10 and UMP45 weapons.
> New sound for C4 disarm start and disarm finish, more in line with C4 plant sounds.
> New sound for empty magazine impacting with ground.
> Lowered volume of low ammo sound and added unique sound.
> Lowered volume of smoke grenade tail.
> Maps
> 
> *Cache*
> 
> Added graffiti to commemorate ESL One Cologne 2016.
> 
> *Mac/Linux*
> 
> Fixed maps that use Squirrel scripting, including the Weapons Course map.
> Fixed a Linux memory leak.


Tad late.


----------



## pez

UMP sound threw me off so much yesterday. For the first minute of the second round I was like '*** IS THAT SOUND?! Did we get a new gun???'

I like the UMP sound, but not sure how much I like the Mac. The shotguns still trigger me







.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> UMP sound threw me off so much yesterday. For the first minute of the second round I was like '*** IS THAT SOUND?! Did we get a new gun???'
> 
> I like the UMP sound, but not sure how much I like the Mac. The shotguns still trigger me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What happens when Valve finally changes the AWP sounds?


----------



## beatfried

That Bizon sound







atm it sounds waaaay to powerfull


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> That Bizon sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atm it sounds waaaay to powerfull


The bizon IS too powerful when you are playing against novas!
On my alt i've been trying to derank by playing bizon only on my alt but apparently a bizon and no armor is still too strong for them








maybe i'll see if i have any highlight footage


----------



## chemicalfan

I hate the Bizon, I used to think it would be the best anti-eco weapon in the game, but I've been done over by too many Tec-9 rushes for that now. It's like a really crap P90, all spray-and-pray.

I'm fighting the urge to buy another knife, it's only been a couple of months since I got my CH Falchion! Looking at an FT Huntsman Night, or vanilla Shadow Daggers, need to stop looking really!!


----------



## pez

UMP is still my vote for best eco weapon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> What happens when Valve finally changes the AWP sounds?


Oh god. I can't imagine the spam to Valve that would ensue from all the raging kids. The AWP would have to change very drastically for me to just not be 'ok' with it. The 'scout' remained the same sound but I can't use it effectively like I could in Source and that makes me sad







.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I hate the Bizon, I used to think it would be the best anti-eco weapon in the game, but I've been done over by too many Tec-9 rushes for that now. It's like a really crap P90, all spray-and-pray.
> 
> I'm fighting the urge to buy another knife, it's only been a couple of months since I got my CH Falchion! Looking at an FT Huntsman Night, or vanilla Shadow Daggers, need to stop looking really!!


Im fighting the urge to just cash out all my skins lol. Interested in a bayonet tiger tooth?


----------



## chemicalfan

£40?


----------



## MR-e

Oh man, I can't wait to start playing CSGO again - It's been 6 months since I last played! Just finished a super delayed build and am currently in tweak mode dialing in some OC's








I sold my old comp and cashed out a small $600 inventory to put towards my mega beast comp and it was so worth it












Spoiler: Warning: Many Pics Inside!


----------



## dmasteR

How dare you not even list the specs!


----------



## MR-e

Sig rig is updated with new specs.







Pls disregard the mix and match stock + sleeved cables. They will be replaced with a new custom sleeved set soon









*Main Components*
Case - CaseLabs S8S
Cpu - Intel i7-5960X
Mainboard - ASUS Rampage V Edition 10
Ram - G.SKILL Trident Z 32GB 3200MHz
Video - EVGA Titan X SC
SSD - Samsung 512GB 950 Pro
HDD - Hitachi Deskstar 2TB (External enclosure)
PSU - EVGA SuperNOVA 850 P2
Sound - Sound Blaster ZxR
Headphones - AKG K7XX
Mic - Blue Yeti
Mouse - SteelSeries Rival 300
Keyboard - Corsair K70 RGB
Monitor - Dell S2716DG

*Water Cooling*
Controller - Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 Pro
CPU - EKWB Supremacy Evo X99 Full Nickel
GPU - EKWB Titan X Full Cover Nickel + Acetal + Backplate
Rads - HWLabs Nemesis GTS 360 + 360 + 240
Fittings - Bitspower 16mm Multilinks
Tubing - Bitspower 16mm Acrylic
Fans - Noiseblocker eLoops


----------



## killuchen

Anybody know who made G2's steam profile pictures? The animated ones.

Like this:


http://imgur.com/hcFCdZT


I would really like one made


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody know who made G2's steam profile pictures? The animated ones.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hcFCdZT
> 
> 
> I would really like one made


have you tried tweeting the guys in G2? They're usually super friendly and should answer back


----------



## lolllll117

@dmasteR




CS:GO lounge/Dota2 lounge is among the many gambling sites listed. He shows the full list about 1 minute 30 seconds in.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> @dmasteR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CS:GO lounge/Dota2 lounge is among the many gambling sites listed. He shows the full list about 1 minute 30 seconds in.


Ya I saw Valves letter already. Really unfortunate because I think CSGL was one of the most healthy forms of gambling for the game.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm really worried about Opskins & Bitskins, RL suggested Valve might be most annoyed by then, as they allow cashing out (after all, skins aren't worth anything you can't convert them to cash). Not only are those sites a great place to pick up a bargain vs the Steam market, but they are your only out if you decide you've had enough CS, and have a ton of skins on your account


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm really worried about Opskins & Bitskins, RL suggested Valve might be most annoyed by then, as they allow cashing out (after all, skins aren't worth anything you can't convert them to cash). Not only are those sites a great place to pick up a bargain vs the Steam market, but they are your only out if you decide you've had enough CS, and have a ton of skins on your account


The only reason (from my knowledge) that valve is doing anything at all is because of the whole stink with Tmartn and csgolotto. Since opskins (dunno about bitskins) is not at all a gambling site, I doubt valve will take action against them.


----------



## emsj86

It's because of all the drama and now legal actions. So in orderly valve to not get caught up there separating themselves from it. You think they wanted to do this. Not at all it makes them money but now with legal actions and drama is a black eye. They really should just make it where you have to whitelist showing you are of age and change a few things around to make it more user friendly and legit


----------



## Wovermars1996

I don't think that opskins and sites like them shouldn't get into too much trouble because they are a marketplace and not a gambling site.


----------



## chemicalfan

Still against ToS though, and you can't deny that they provide an avenue for people to "cash out their chips". Without them, you either stuck with the skins, or you get masses of Steam credit by selling on the Steam marketplace


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Still against ToS though, and you can't deny that they provide an avenue for people to "cash out their chips". Without them, you either stuck with the skins, or you get masses of Steam credit by selling on the Steam marketplace


I bit the bullet and sold most of my skins on the marketplace. I figured that I'd rather have a fat steam wallet for future purchases than lose almost 50% of that to discounted prices and fees. If you have a huge inventory I think now is the time to cashout on OPskins while you can. I can see the market rebounding a bit but I don't think it'll ever have prices back to what they were before all the scandals.

I wouldn't be surprised if OPskins gets outed in the future. I thought I remember reading something a while ago that aside from the whole gambling aspect of skins, Valve also wasn't a fan of the automated trade bots and sites cashing out skins outside of the official marketplace.


----------



## eBombzor

It's been a while since shroud performed like that. If C9 keep this up I could see them reaching top 10. I hope slemmy moves to coach and tarik comes in as rifler. That would give C9 enough firepower to compete internationally no doubt.


----------



## geForZ

Imagine if C9 actually had their coach with them, or if Na'Vi didn't. I'm a big Na'Vi fan, but C9 Should have won that game.


----------



## eBombzor

I heard their coach is leaving to become a dentist, so it's becoming more likely that they'll put slemmy in the main coach position.

Also, I heard that there is a big shuffle inc after eleague that involves a lot of top teams, most notably the french scene. It's pretty much confirmed that there is going to be a big roster change in nV that'll most likely involve G2 and/or maybe ex6tence. I think Happy and Devil will leave and someone from G2 will switch with kenny/apex, though I really hope that G2 doesn't get involved because they just began the rise to become a top team again.

oskar is reportedly joining a "legends" team (Faze no doubt), and s1mple is going to announce his new team.

I don't think VP or Astralis will change anything but I think a few people have said that Na'Vi might.

What do you guys want to see during the shuffle?


----------



## geForZ

Hmm... s1mple is a very good player, and I'd like to see him on Na'Vi. Maybe it'll happen and maybe it won't, mainly because the Na'Vi guys are tight with eachother. He'd be a direct upgrade to seized for a couple reasons.


He's Ukrainian (not Russian) like the majority of the team.
He's a better AWPer and a better rifler.
He's (slightly) younger than Seized, so he'd be able to play for longer.
His buyout is only $60,000 american.

I'm not too big on french CS, the styles (one extreme or the other) never sat well with me. I like close games between 2 consistent, friendly teams. Not so much being 16-3'd by a mediocre team because of forcing every single round.

NA CS has to have shuffles soon...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I heard their coach is leaving to become a dentist, so it's becoming more likely that they'll put slemmy in the main coach position.
> 
> Also, I heard that there is a big shuffle inc after eleague that involves a lot of top teams, most notably the french scene. It's pretty much confirmed that there is going to be a big roster change in nV that'll most likely involve G2 and/or maybe ex6tence. I think Happy and Devil will leave and someone from G2 will switch with kenny/apex, though I really hope that G2 doesn't get involved because they just began the rise to become a top team again.
> oskar is reportedly joining a "legends" team (Faze no doubt), and s1mple is going to announce his new team.
> 
> I don't think VP or Astralis will change anything but I think a few people have said that Na'Vi might.
> 
> What do you guys want to see during the shuffle?


There's quite a lot of shuffling in the NA scene, won't reveal anything unfortunately as some aren't set in stone just yet.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Imagine if C9 actually had their coach with them, or if Na'Vi didn't. I'm a big Na'Vi fan, but C9 Should have won that game.


Cloud9 does not have a Coach currently. The guy you see behind them at a lot of events is their manager.


----------



## chemicalfan

Looking forward to NiP tonight (not staying up for it though - 4am?! I don't think so!!!), hoping they can bring a good showing. VP seemed to have woken up a bit at Cologne, hoping they've gone back to sleep now







Well, I hope NiP have woken up too, especially Get_right.

Also, need to stop looking at knives, lol
I'm wondering if we're facing a "negative equity" situation with knives now? If what PureAngus suggests actually happened across the board, the prices would go through the floor, and I'd be able to grab a bargain (within reason). I'm assuming the Valve economist wouldn't allow that to happen though (not sure how much control he has, but there must be a "Plan B" in case of a threatened market crash)


----------



## espn

which weapon skin is the most expensive and how much$? How hard to get?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> which weapon skin is the most expensive and how much$? How hard to get?


StatTrak Factory New Crimson Web M9 Bayonet, which would be several thousand dollars. Not sure how much specifically as non-duped ones are very rare.

Or possibly some kind of Souvenir Factory New Dragon Lore with a notable AWPer on there, with perfect sticker placement. That would also go for several thousand dollars, depending on who's name is on it.


----------



## chemicalfan

I'd have thought a Doppler or Marble Fade would be worth the most? Probably a Karambit, rather than M9?

I could check CSGOStash, but I can't be bothered


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'd have thought a Doppler or Marble Fade would be worth the most? Probably a Karambit, rather than M9?
> 
> I could check CSGOStash, but I can't be bothered


A ST FN Sapphire Karambit is also extremely expensive, but I still don't think it's close to what a ST FN CW M9 with good webbing is worth.

Marble fade knives aren't even in the same ballpark, even a ST FN Fire and Ice Karambit.


----------



## chemicalfan

That's weird to me, because a Crimson Web skin is generally a lot cheaper (using FT quality as a benchmark) than Dopplers..!


----------



## Wovermars1996

http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/1870244-SK_Bid_Farewell_to_Coach_zews


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Looking forward to NiP tonight (not staying up for it though - 4am?! I don't think so!!!), hoping they can bring a good showing. VP seemed to have woken up a bit at Cologne, hoping they've gone back to sleep now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope NiP have woken up too, especially Get_right.
> 
> Also, need to stop looking at knives, lol
> I'm wondering if we're facing a "negative equity" situation with knives now? If what PureAngus suggests actually happened across the board, the prices would go through the floor, and I'd be able to grab a bargain (within reason). I'm assuming the Valve economist wouldn't allow that to happen though (not sure how much control he has, but there must be a "Plan B" in case of a threatened market crash)


What's going on with the skins market? I cashed out 6 months ago and now my inventory is all default. I'd love to buyback my old skins at market crash price, haha


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> StatTrak Factory New Crimson Web M9 Bayonet, which would be several thousand dollars. Not sure how much specifically as non-duped ones are very rare.
> 
> Or possibly some kind of Souvenir Factory New Dragon Lore with a notable AWPer on there, with perfect sticker placement. That would also go for several thousand dollars, depending on who's name is on it.


I just google these, really crazy for a "skin"


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That's weird to me, because a Crimson Web skin is generally a lot cheaper (using FT quality as a benchmark) than Dopplers..!


That wouldn't make sense to use for a benchmark. You can get Crimson Web on knives in anything from Battle-Scarred to Factory New, you can only get Dopplers in Minimal Wear or Factory New.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> StatTrak Factory New Crimson Web M9 Bayonet, which would be several thousand dollars. Not sure how much specifically as non-duped ones are very rare.
> 
> Or possibly some kind of Souvenir Factory New Dragon Lore with a notable AWPer on there, with perfect sticker placement. That would also go for several thousand dollars, depending on who's name is on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just google these, really crazy for a "skin"
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's just supply and demand though.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That wouldn't make sense to use for a benchmark. You can get Crimson Web on knives in anything from Battle-Scarred to Factory New, you can only get Dopplers in Minimal Wear or Factory New. .











*oops*

Do you see my point though? If you use MW as a benchmark?
Bayo MW Doppler on the Marketplace (ignore the finishes, I know it's rough) - £170.79
Bayo MW Crimson Web - £159.86

Ok, closer than I thought









And now I want a Bayonet.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *oops*
> 
> Do you see my point though? If you use MW as a benchmark?
> Bayo MW Doppler on the Marketplace (ignore the finishes, I know it's rough) - £170.79
> Bayo MW Crimson Web - £159.86
> 
> Ok, closer than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I want a Bayonet.


Thing is, price on Crimson Webs depend heavily on where the webs are and how many webs.


----------



## beatfried

there was a FN Souevnir Dragon Lore with the Fallen Signature on it (0.014 float) unboxed this week, which should go for more then 50k (the JW one with higher float was sold for 50k...)


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Looking forward to NiP tonight (not staying up for it though - 4am?! I don't think so!!!), hoping they can bring a good showing. VP seemed to have woken up a bit at Cologne, hoping they've gone back to sleep now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope NiP have woken up too, especially Get_right.
> 
> Also, need to stop looking at knives, lol
> I'm wondering if we're facing a "negative equity" situation with knives now? If what PureAngus suggests actually happened across the board, the prices would go through the floor, and I'd be able to grab a bargain (within reason). I'm assuming the Valve economist wouldn't allow that to happen though (not sure how much control he has, but there must be a "Plan B" in case of a threatened market crash)


I'm excited for NiP vs VP as well since it's the only game that's going to be televised today. I'm pretty sure VP will take this one but I hope it gets close.

Mouz is demolishing Astralis right now, kind of disappointing considering dev1ce is bottom fragging. What's even weirder is that Mouz is up 10-1 and denis is sitting at 2-8, worse than the bottom fragger of Astralis...


----------



## espn

Do people sell skins for real money? Or just Steam dollars and just buy games?


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Do people sell skins for real money? Or just Steam dollars and just buy games?


Both, depending on the price of the skin. Skins have been known to sell up to $50,000 so... it would kinda suck to have that stuck in your Steam wallet.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Do people sell skins for real money? Or just Steam dollars and just buy games?


You can sell them on a marketplace like Opskins and then cashout.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> You can sell them on a marketplace like Opskins and then cashout.


How to "trade" that skin outside of Steam system? How do you even transfer your skin to that buying person? I never try.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> How to "trade" that skin outside of Steam system? How do you even transfer your skin to that buying person? I never try.


Just in-client trading and PayPal, I'd imagine. I never got into that skin stuff.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Just in-client trading and PayPal, I'd imagine. I never got into that skin stuff.


Because it looks like the Steam design is trading only within in Steam market but of course those trading web sites definitely is doing trading with real money.


----------



## chemicalfan

Sites like OPskins work just like an online shop. You look for your product, you can inspect it (in game, the link opens CSGO), and you can buy it. You need an account on OPskins, and as part of that, you link your Steam account to it. When you buy, it gets traded to you via Steam from a random bot account owned by OPskins.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Do people sell skins for real money? Or just Steam dollars and just buy games?
> 
> 
> 
> Both, depending on the price of the skin. Skins have been known to sell up to $50,000 so... it would kinda suck to have that stuck in your Steam wallet.
Click to expand...

The maximum you can sell CS:GO items for is $400, even if the item is worth 10x or 100x more, that's why a lot of people use other avenues to sell their stuff. Also because of the 13% tax Valve take from sales in the marketplace.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The maximum you can sell CS:GO items for is $400, even if the item is worth 10x or 100x more, that's why a lot of people use other avenues to sell their stuff. Also because of the 13% tax Valve take from sales in the marketplace.


13% is what Valve earns from each deal in Steam market or it is really a " government tax"?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> 13% is what Valve earns from each deal in Steam market or it is really a " government tax"?


Valve.


----------



## chemicalfan

Money goes to Valve (and a bit to skin artist that made it, I think)


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Money goes to Valve (and a bit to skin artist that made it, I think)


I think Valve pays monthly salary to artist


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I think Valve pays monthly salary to artist


Not for the main part, vast majority of skins are community contributions at this point (all the ones that came from the operations)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I hate being 'that guy', but we've all ready had warnings in here about discussing trading this stuff for real $


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I hate being 'that guy', but we've all ready had warnings in here about discussing trading this stuff for real $


I believe that just applies to people posting in the thread with the intent to try and sell their stuff. All sales on OCN must go through the marketplace, however I don't believe OCN is the place to try and sell CS:GO skins.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I believe that just applies to people posting in the thread with the intent to try and sell their stuff. All sales on OCN must go through the marketplace, however I don't believe OCN is the place to try and sell CS:GO skins.


Agreed, OCN is not the place to try to sell skins. But this discussion is about current affairs, and Valve's action. And speculation on future action, and its consequences


----------



## dmasteR

http://wnep.com/2016/02/11/carbondale-valedictorian-succeeds-as-pro-video-gamer/

Pretty nice Interview with ELIGE


----------



## Bdonedge

Skins ruined CSGO imo


----------



## Paradigm84

I don't imagine CS:GO would be as big if skins were never a thing.


----------



## Wovermars1996




----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*


Ha, I'm already hours ahead of you!

I am deeply ashamed to have been among the first 10 viewers


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Anyone playing with XM300 mouse?


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Anyone playing with XM300 mouse?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*


well i have seen all this...and the thread about xm300 in this forum but,

I wanted some feedback from the guys here in this thread.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> well i have seen all this...and the thread about xm300 in this forum but,
> 
> I wanted some feedback from the guys here in this thread.


Sorry man, I just thought you were looking for some thoughts.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Anyone playing with XM300 mouse?


Nope, but it looks literally identical to a Deathadder. Rather get a Deathadder.....


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, but it looks literally identical to a Deathadder. Rather get a Deathadder.....


Pretty much this it really looks like a deathadder, just get a mouse that works for you and keep with it. I see too many people spending hours testing every single mouse trying to find the best one for a game, rather than just playing the game..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Anyone playing with XM300 mouse?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, but it looks literally identical to a Deathadder. Rather get a Deathadder.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Pretty much this it really looks like a deathadder, just get a mouse that works for you and keep with it. I see too many people spending hours testing every single mouse trying to find the best one for a game, rather than just playing the game..


I post in the XM-300 a bit as I'm sure you've seen. I'm currently awaiting mine back from RMA. Double-click issue. RMA process isn't painful, thankfully, but that's assuming I get a 100% working mouse.

Unfortunately, I have to agree with these guys...with going with possibly a different mouse. I would say if you get it, do it and test it within 30 days so you can return to Newegg or Amzn easily. However, I would prefer a Zowie EC1-A or EC2-A over the Deathadder at this point. No terrible side grips, weight is right, and DPI switch w/o software. The XM-300 is a very nice mouse with great tracking, but I'm hoping my second unit is near-flawless or it's going to find itself in a drawer.


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757396380335955970
LOL, gotta love s1mple.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757396380335955970
> LOL, gotta love s1mple.


s1mple's tweet was just really random. I don't think he understands the situation. And tbh Shazam is a decent awper.

On another note, I think VP will win eleauge, especially without Astralis and SK.


----------



## Audio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> s1mple's tweet was just really random. I don't think he understands the situation. And tbh Shazam is a decent awper.
> 
> On another note, I think VP will win eleauge, especially without Astralis and SK.


just because he's foreign and his english is bad doesn't mean he's stupid.


----------



## chemicalfan

Feels like a bit of a pro CS drought at the moment








When does the next CEVO or ESL Pro League start? Or Major open qualifiers?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Feels like a bit of a pro CS drought at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When does the next CEVO or ESL Pro League start? Or Major open qualifiers?


ASUS ROG Summer 2016 is in two weeks.
DreamHack ZOWIE Open Bucharest 2016 in Two Months.
SL i-League StarSeries Season 2 Finals is in Two months
ESL One New York in Three Months.


----------



## geForZ

ELEAGUE resumes on the 29th and 30th as well, you don't want to miss that.


----------



## eBombzor

http://www.hltv.org/news/18322-slemmy-to-exit-c9-roster-report

Slemmy is out. In comes tarik?

Say what you want about his stats, but tbh I never thought Slemmy was that bad. C9 has improved since started IGLing. Guess that miss-step at the major qualifier was too much for C9. Makes sense since the qualifiers are only going to get more difficult in the future.

Kinda wished he had stayed and coached tho.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Update Notes for 7/27/16
> 
> [UI]
> - Radar is no longer hidden when win panel comes up.
> - Shipping changes to how some UI elements are implemented in preparation for a move to Panorama UI. This should have no noticeable change in UI functionality, but is the first step in moving to the new system.
> - Please report any UI regressions to [email protected] and include #UIFeedback in the subject heading.
> 
> [SOUNDS]
> - Increased fidelity of firing sounds for P90, MP7 and MP9
> - Added unique reload and draw sounds for P90, MP7 and MP9
> - Slightly reduced volume of firing for recently changed weapon sounds
> - Made headphones the default sound option instead of two-speaker. (If playing with headphones or sound cards with virtual 5.1/7.1 enabled, make sure 5.1 is selected in the CSGO audio settings menu instead.)
> 
> [NETWORKING]
> - Networked viewangle precision to other players is now lossless.
> 
> [MINOR WEAPON BUGS]
> - Updated the autobuy and rebuy scripts to support 2x flashbangs and reordered the purchasing order (in case of insufficient funds.)
> - Added tracers to alt fire on Aug, Sg, Glock, and Famas.
> - Set all shotguns except XM to semi-auto.
> - AWP and SSG08 now also drop magazines
> - (Thanks, SlothSquadron)
> 
> [MISC]
> - Fixed a server crash (Thanks, Gamemann, for the report)
> - Fixed bug where non-Latin characters could not be stored in config files.
> 
> [MAC/LINUX]
> - Fixed bug where demoui, console, and other controls wouldn't show an 'X' to close the window.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/18322-slemmy-to-exit-c9-roster-report
> 
> Slemmy is out. In comes tarik?
> 
> Say what you want about his stats, but tbh I never thought Slemmy was that bad. C9 has improved since started IGLing. Guess that miss-step at the major qualifier was too much for C9. Makes sense since the qualifiers are only going to get more difficult in the future.
> 
> Kinda wished he had stayed and coached tho.


As a former teammate of slemmy, that team never worked out for him from the get go. The way they wanted him to call just isn't his style of calling.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*


Curious to hear the SMGs....all shotties to semi-auto? What?


----------



## dmasteR

With the soon to be introduced Panorama UI, it should theoretically increase FPS for everyone. Scaleform is a FPS hog.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> With the soon to be introduced Panorama UI, it should theoretically increase FPS for everyone. Scaleform is a FPS hog.


Wanna know how a multiplayer game is using scaleform? Watch your FPS as you open the scoreboard


----------



## espn

Any good video setting suggestion for best killing chance? I dont see any youtube channels really talk about this.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Curious to hear the SMGs....all shotties to semi-auto? What?


I guess this means you can't just hold down mouse1, you have to click for every shell (like the Deagle or R8, you'll have to wait a bit)

Hope they haven't wrecked the P90, so many people use it in the silvers (myself included, if I'm having a bad day







)
It's funny about the alt fire tracers - that's an "oops" moment if ever I saw it!
Headphones change to default makes sense too, headsets have been the defacto standard for years now (even if you use speakers, it's not like you get no sound at all if headphones are selected)


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> ASUS ROG Summer 2016 is in two weeks.
> DreamHack ZOWIE Open Bucharest 2016 in Two Months.
> SL i-League StarSeries Season 2 Finals is in Two months
> ESL One New York in Three Months.


Sorry for the DP, meant to talk about this too.
Apart from the ESL tournament, they are pretty T2. I know we've been a bit blessed with top flight matches & tournaments in the last few months, but apart from ELEAGUE, there's not a lot going on









Edit: In other news, missus is going to an Ann Summers party tomorrow night, I'll be ragging MM like a teenager - can't wait!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I guess this means you can't just hold down mouse1, you have to click for every shell (like the Deagle or R8, you'll have to wait a bit)
> 
> Hope they haven't wrecked the P90, so many people use it in the silvers (myself included, if I'm having a bad day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It's funny about the alt fire tracers - that's an "oops" moment if ever I saw it!
> Headphones change to default makes sense too, headsets have been the defacto standard for years now (even if you use speakers, it's not like you get no sound at all if headphones are selected)


I actually like the sound changes of the MP7, MP9 and P90. I'm going to hop on later today to play some and check out some more competitive. I've finally hopped over to the high refresh rate bandwagon and CS:GO is feeling like a brand new game.

Also, not sure many of you run SLI for CS:GO, but it's literally the only game I've had issues with. I can't remember anything distinct outside of Cache in T-spawn. Has anyone else had CS:GO specific SLI woes?

I'm running around 200+ frames on a single card at max res, so I'm not worried...just curious







.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah, that's pretty common. CSGO is good enough on one card, like you have established. SLI just isn't worth the hassle


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Any good video setting suggestion for best killing chance? I dont see any youtube channels really talk about this.


Meh, just set shadow quality to high and everything else to low or off. I game on 1024x768 because it's what I'm used to and it gives me better FPS but resolution really doesn't matter unless you go below 800x600.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty common. CSGO is good enough on one card, like you have established. SLI just isn't worth the hassle


csgo is mainly based on cpu, gpu is not really a big issue.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> csgo is mainly based on cpu, gpu is not really a big issue.


It really isn't actually. I don't know why people keep saying this.

Your GPU heavily affects your minimum FPS. When you're in any type of smoke (smoke grenade/he grenade smoke particle), your minimum FPS will drop heavily on a lower end GPU. Nuke is another example where a good GPU will heavily affect your FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Sorry for the DP, meant to talk about this too.
> Apart from the ESL tournament, they are pretty T2. I know we've been a bit blessed with top flight matches & tournaments in the last few months, but apart from ELEAGUE, there's not a lot going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: In other news, missus is going to an Ann Summers party tomorrow night, I'll be ragging MM like a teenager - can't wait!


What do you mean? StarSeries has all the top 8 teams invited!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

CS:GO will tax bnoth CPU and GPU heavily. Different situations (like dmasteR just said) will tax the one or the other more.


----------



## MR-e

Is CS:GO optimized for 2-Way SLI though? I don't have another GPU lying around to test with that benchmark map, hoping someone here who does run SLI can let us know


----------



## pez

Yeah, I think people are still stuck in thinking that CS:GO is still running on the original Source engine. It's still 'Source', but it's come a long way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Is CS:GO optimized for 2-Way SLI though? I don't have another GPU lying around to test with that benchmark map, hoping someone here who does run SLI can let us know


I actually had it running in SLI on my 970s with no issues, but I just started noticing the nasty stuttering on Cache. However, I'm not butthurt whatsoever about it. I don't mind disabling one GPU for a game that clearly doesn't need the second one







. Hell, even at 1440p, and a single 970, I was still doing perfectly fine. Everything maxed and 150 minimum FPS IIRC.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It really isn't actually. I don't know why people keep saying this.
> 
> Your GPU heavily affects your minimum FPS. When you're in any type of smoke (smoke grenade/he grenade smoke particle), your minimum FPS will drop heavily on a lower end GPU. Nuke is another example where a good GPU will heavily affect your FPS.
> What do you mean? StarSeries has all the top 8 teams invited!


You confirm cpu is what matter more since all other situtations should be cpu based.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> You confirm cpu is what matter more since all other situtations should be cpu based.


I listed the smokes as one of the main ones yes, but that's far from the only one. You can easily test this by scaling your CPU vs scaling your GPU clocks on the CS:GO Benchmark.

The current Source engine that CS:GO uses benefits greatly with a better GPU.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I listed the smokes as one of the main ones yes, but that's far from the only one. You can easily test this by scaling your CPU vs scaling your GPU clocks on the CS:GO Benchmark.
> 
> The current Source engine that CS:GO uses benefits greatly with a better GPU.


I understand, it is like 80% cpu 20% gpu but that 20% can drop fps a lot to laggy level if someone has I7 with a cheap gpu and smoking happens.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I think people are still stuck in thinking that CS:GO is still running on the original Source engine. It's still 'Source', but it's come a long way.
> I actually had it running in SLI on my 970s with no issues, but I just started noticing the nasty stuttering on Cache. However, I'm not butthurt whatsoever about it. I don't mind disabling one GPU for a game that clearly doesn't need the second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hell, even at 1440p, and a single 970, I was still doing perfectly fine. Everything maxed and 150 minimum FPS IIRC.


I haven't had any stuttering issues.. or if this happens with SLI 970's then nevermind







. I run at a stable 280-300 fps(1920x1080 and 1440x1080) and I have only a single 970. Never tried SLI since I've heard bad things about doing that.. such as sometimes its a pain in the arse with most of the games and you have to go through lots of hassle to get it to somewhat work.

I've only had stuttering if I downloaded some workshop map with random background stuff in the map.. like loads of buildings or random objects.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I understand, it is like 80% cpu 20% gpu but that 20% can drop fps a lot to laggy level if someone has I7 with a cheap gpu and smoking happens.


80% CPU would still indicate the game being CPU heavy which isn't the case as others have also mentioned. Simply upgrading to a 980ti from a 770 more than doubled my average frames even when there's no smokes. So no it's not just in situations when there's smokes, but I'll leave it at that since you're convinced the game is CPU heavy.

Some really good exposure for ELeague / CSGO. Twitter will be live streaming today's event!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758750358038454272
EDIT: pez if you're able to run that benchmark map for me that would be awesome. Quite curious what you get on your GTX 1080.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 80% CPU would still indicate the game being CPU heavy which isn't the case as others have also mentioned. Simply upgrading to a 980ti from a 770 more than doubled my average frames even when there's no smokes. So no it's not just in situations when there's smokes, but I'll leave it at that since you're convinced the game is CPU heavy.
> 
> Some really good exposure for ELeague / CSGO. Twitter will be live streaming today's event!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758750358038454272%5B%2FURL


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What do you mean? StarSeries has all the top 8 teams invited!


Doh!!








It is ages away though









Gonna MM my butt off tonight


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Have a look:
> http://www.hltv.org/forum/460082-fps-in-csgo-cpu-vs-gpu


Wait are you using a HLTV thread as proof?









Even from your the thread you linked people mention how upgrading their GPU's gave them a significant boost.



Some actual benchmarks:



I'm done though, i'll let you keep using HLTV/Reddit as "proof" of your results.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Fact is, watch your CPU and GPU usage in game. It is very likely that most of the time you will have 80% on both CPU and GPU usage minimum. One will be pegging 100%, the other will be close behind - save for some scenarios like smokes. Upgrading CPU will give you better FPS, upgrading GPU will give you better FPS. This game demands both


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Wait are you using a HLTV thread as proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even from your the thread you linked people mention how upgrading their GPU's gave them a significant boost.
> 
> 
> 
> Some actual benchmarks:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done though, i'll let you keep using HLTV/Reddit as "proof" of your results.


Have a look:




start from 0:58 seconds


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Only issue with that is it is a limited benchmark run. It is okay to compare systems against each other, but it isn't representative of actual gameplay. Maps are much larger, and contain much more than just a rooftop, some repeating animations on NPCs, and a tracked camera. Because MP and the benchmark are so different, it isn't really fair to compare the two.

I urge you to monitor GPU usage as well as total CPU usage being utilized by the task in Task Manager rather than relying on what others have to say about this issue. Not only is everyone's setup different, but there may be some software differences that can skew the results either in favor, or against you.


----------



## eBombzor

Man Na'Vi is playing like crap 

The more I see them play, the more I believe that the roster rumours are true. Makes me sad since they've been one of my favourite lineups in CS.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Man Na'Vi is playing like crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I see them play, the more I believe that the roster rumours are true. Makes me sad since they've been one of my favourite lineups in CS.


And they lose a anti-eco...

Here I thought winning the pistol and they could possibly come back.


----------



## geForZ

Flusha always impresses me with his UMP. Probably the best SMG player ever.


----------



## eBombzor

Ah man I haven't seen VP play like this in a while. I so badly want them to win the whole thing.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ah man I haven't seen VP play like this in a while. I so badly want them to win the whole thing.


Pasha doesn't seem to be doing so well but still a relatively solid performance overall from VP

EDIT* Just as I say that first thing he does is pull off 3 HS kills with a USP on 2nd map


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ah man I haven't seen VP play like this in a while. I so badly want them to win the whole thing.


Agreed. This is the best I've seen VP play in a very long time. They look like they're getting back on form, i'm quite impressed!

Though I still prefer to have Fnatic win


----------



## semencmoz

-zeus +s1mple. I hoped dis happen a year ago.


----------



## lolllll117

Pasha played so bad yesterday. But it's okay because people don't usually except too much from him... unlike niko
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ah man I haven't seen VP play like this in a while. I so badly want them to win the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. This is the best I've seen VP play in a very long time. They look like they're getting back on form, i'm quite impressed!
> 
> Though I still prefer to have Fnatic win
Click to expand...

I don't think it's likely, but i would still like to see VP win over Fnatic in this final


----------



## Wovermars1996

Calling it. 16 - 8 in favor of VP


----------



## geForZ

Oh my god... VP! Snax went off like a freakin rocket man.


----------



## dmasteR

Incredible performance by VP. They completely anti-start fnatic. Hopefully VP stays in this form.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Calling it. 16 - 8 in favor of VP


Not sure what map you were calling that for, but you were right on one of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Incredible performance by VP. They completely anti-start fnatic. Hopefully VP stays in this form.


I agree. But knowing VP that's unlikely...


----------



## chemicalfan

Snax found his godmode button, bit like shox has been up to lately. Get_right next?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Seems like Flusha is easy to tilt now.


----------



## dmasteR

https://www.turner.com/pressroom/united-states/turner-sports/eleague/eleague%E2%80%99s-first-season-delivers-strong-audience

What a great turnout for ELeague, hopefully TV coverage will stay CS:GO though now that Overwatch is also being introduced.


----------



## chemicalfan

Agreed, was great watching CS on the TV!
Props to Ginx TV for organising it here in the UK


----------



## Wovermars1996

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sov9k7


----------



## PurpleChef

Problem with Strobe duty 007, Strobe phase 043 is too dark. and with 100 its just to much input lag. How to fix this? its to dark even if i have the VT tweak, and there seems to be no way inbetween, since i want as low input lag as possible, while having BBR on... how?

BENQ XL2720Z
1920x1080
front porch 48 pixels, 3 lines;
sync with 32 pixels, 5 lines
Horizontal total 2080
VT 1500


----------



## Wovermars1996




----------



## DBEAU

Guys I really need some help... I just can't seem to figure out why my FPS is locked at 90. I thought I had my autoexec set up but that seems like some kind of black magic these days but even after entering fps_max in the console it just won't budge. my gpu usage is like 50% so I know there's room there. my monitor refresh is at 110.

I just don't know what else to do... please help


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Guys I really need some help... I just can't seem to figure out why my FPS is locked at 90. I thought I had my autoexec set up but that seems like some kind of black magic these days but even after entering fps_max in the console it just won't budge. my gpu usage is like 50% so I know there's room there. my monitor refresh is at 110.
> 
> I just don't know what else to do... please help


Did you update to the newest Windows Anniversary Update? Make sure to turn off Xbox DVR.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Did you update to the newest Windows Anniversary Update? Make sure to turn off Xbox DVR.


Where is this setting located?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Did you update to the newest Windows Anniversary Update? Make sure to turn off Xbox DVR.


Still on Win 7


----------



## Shanenanigans

So we have a new update.
Quote:


> *GAMEPLAY*
> 
> New accuracy recovery method and new recovery rates for the M4A1-S, M4A4, and AK-47. See details HERE.
> 
> *SOUND*
> 
> Increased fidelity of firing sounds for P250, Five-Seven, Tec-9, CZ75-Auto, and Dual Berettas.
> Added unique reload and distant sounds for P250, Five-Seven, Tec-9, and Dual Berettas.
> 
> *MISC*
> 
> Added defusekit player state to game state integration support.
> cl_weapon_debug_print_accuracy 2 is now a tab delimited formatted output of information.
> Fix a bug that rarely caused a player to be on the wrong team in competitive mode.
> Fix a bug that allowed players to spawn in unexpected (invalid) locations on various maps.
> Added logic to prevent airstalling (where a player appears to float in midair by disrupting their network stream).
> Added sv_clamp_unsafe_velocities convar (default: 1) that community servers can disable to support surfing, etc.
> Misc security improvements.
> Modified report and commend GC logic to clearly signal failure in the case of spoofed reports.
> 
> *Rumor has it:
> *
> Wondering about SlothSquadron's analysis? It'll be delayed a slight bit as he's currently on a
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/4w1da3/counterstrike_global_offensive_update_for_8316/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Where is this setting located?


Start Bar > Type in Xbox > Settings > Game DVR OFF
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Still on Win 7


Have you tried running a benchmark to see if all your hardware is running how it should?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Start Bar > Type in Xbox > Settings > Game DVR OFF
> Have you tried running a benchmark to see if all your hardware is running how it should?


That did fix my low framerate issue in CSGO but still getting a lot of stuttering since the anniversary update


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> That did fix my low framerate issue in CSGO but still getting a lot of stuttering since the anniversary update


Make sure you reinstall your AMD drivers. DDU > Reinstall Drivers. Big Window 10 updates always screw up Graphics Drivers.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Make sure you reinstall your AMD drivers. DDU > Reinstall Drivers. Big Window 10 updates always screw up Graphics Drivers.


what is DDU?


----------



## dVeLoPe

so I don't know if its coincidence or what but yesterday I had a power outage...

my pc restarted itself and ever since then I SWEAR its stuttering even in the desktop

now the pc has ran fine for years and nothing had changed except for power outage and I guess this annerversiry update?

ive gone CRAZY trying to figure it out as I cant play go in competitive with the crazy lag stutters...

puled out new sata cabe undid all wiring and redid it, reinstalled windows 10 fresh install..

have also tried another HDD with windows 7 on it and it does the same stuttering so im not sure ...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> what is DDU?


Driver Display Uninstaller.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Driver Display Uninstaller.


I use AMD graph card HD5770, do I download the uninstaller from amd website?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*


So Valve confirmed this was intentional on reddit...

I think it's a garbage idea but what do I know, I haven't played the game in months. Will be interesting to see how the pros adapt to this.


----------



## semencmoz

if I'm not mistaken, it (not resetting recoil after reload) was there before. I have no idea why people make a huge deal on it though, cant imagine a single ingame situation when you will spend entire magazine with M4A1s, and then reload, and then keep spraying.
If situation is intense, you either a) spraydown, then switch to pistol, b) try to spraydown and die, because they were able to close the distance while you are spraying and reloading.

btw there is an actual profit from reload-fastswich now. this should be considered as a skill-move from now on.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> btw there is an actual profit from reload-fastswich now. this should be considered as a skill-move from now on.


I agree with this, like the animation canceling from the new WoW class.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> if I'm not mistaken, it (not resetting recoil after reload) was there before. I have no idea why people make a huge deal on it though, cant imagine a single ingame situation when you will spend entire magazine with M4A1s, and then reload, and then keep spraying.
> If situation is intense, you either a) spraydown, then switch to pistol, b) try to spraydown and die, because they were able to close the distance while you are spraying and reloading.
> 
> btw there is an actual profit from reload-fastswich now. this should be considered as a skill-move from now on.


While I agree with what you're saying, it really feels like a bug. The reload time should really count as part of the recoil & accuracy reset. Like, if you spray 10-15 AK rounds, then stop for as long as the reload time (2.5s?), I'm sure the recoil will have reset by more than if you'd reloaded. Does that make sense?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Driver Display Uninstaller.
> 
> 
> 
> I use AMD graph card HD5770, do I download the uninstaller from amd website?
Click to expand...

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

It's a third party application that works really well, you won't find it on AMD or Nvidia's website.


----------



## Wovermars1996

read.navi-gaming.com/en/team_news/s1mple_to_natus_vincere


----------



## semencmoz

It took them too long to officially announce.


----------



## chemicalfan

That could be good....but I wonder if he'll tilt the team (especially Guardian)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> That could be good....but I wonder if he'll tilt the team (especially Guardian)


S1mple cant possibly tilt Navi. That team is tilted 24/7 from the get go.

I do wonder what his buyout was though from Liquid.


----------



## emsj86

So what's simple s next team? Great player but at some point you have to think its him


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So what's simple s next team? Great player but at some point you have to think its him


He's already joined Navi.

http://www.hltv.org/news/18359-s1mple-replaces-zeus-in-navi


----------



## emsj86

I know it was more of what is his next team after he leaves navi. More of a joke.


----------



## chemicalfan

Just played for the first time since the update, ugh. That P250 sounds like a P250-S, if you know what I mean. Simply awful








The recoil/reload thing is awful, but it's more like an inaccuracy rather than spray pattern. Plus, the 2nd "short" reload seems to fix it - i.e. spray 10, reload, spray 10 and it's messed up, reload, then spray another 10 and it's natural again


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone help me fix the stuttering?

launch commands? console commands?


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anyone help me fix the stuttering?
> 
> launch commands? console commands?


Stuttering? I don't get any. Although I have shaders high everything else medium and Antialiasing off. and you could try changing your resolution in-game to something else and then back. Not sure if any of this helps, but worth a try.


----------



## espn

Does anyone play csgo with 4k setting? Does it feel different?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anyone help me fix the stuttering?
> 
> launch commands? console commands?


No stuttering here.

Try deleting your config that's located in:
Quote:


> \Steam\userdata\\730\local\cfg


Remove any launch commands you may have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Does anyone play csgo with 4k setting? Does it feel different?


Doesn't feel much different unless your FPS at any point dips below 250-300fps. Though 60Hz is terrible.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Does anyone play csgo with 4k setting? Does it feel different?


I play CS:GO at 800x600 so I'm sure it would feel different to me. I could check it out on my buddy's PC, he just got a new monitor.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Does anyone play csgo with 4k setting? Does it feel different?


Used to play on 2k when I had a korean IPS 27" screen. The game looked damn sharp, but also everything looked a bit smaller. Had an affect in my own aim so... I would not recommend 4k unless you're a casual .


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No stuttering here.
> 
> Try deleting your config that's located in:
> Remove any launch commands you may have.
> Doesn't feel much different unless your FPS at any point dips below 250-300fps. Though 60Hz is terrible.


I played at 4K for a while before getting my high refresh monitor. Looks nice and sharp but when I went back to 1440 it was hard to notice much of a difference. Putting all logic and numbers aside, 1080 to 1440 felt like a more noticeable improvement than 1440 to 4K


----------



## pez

Yeah, for CS:GO, 4K was the least beneficial for me. Just about any other game benefited from 4K, though...even Overwatch lol.


----------



## emsj86

I play on 1440p and I think it takes time to get use to it as the heads of people are smaller.


----------



## chemicalfan

Question: Are all vanilla knife skins the same? As in, identical? Or are there subtle pattern differences, like other skins?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Question: Are all vanilla knife skins the same? As in, identical? Or are there subtle pattern differences, like other skins?


All vanilla knives are the same.


----------



## Sikkamore

Just got this in the mail. Glad customs didn't seize it lol love it!... Girlfriend nearly castrated me though upon finding out I bought it xD

But I'm getting back into CS a little now. Was into Overwatch for a bit then took a breather from gaming. Life ftw. But wow the guns sound like crap now lol what was Valve thinking?


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just got this in the mail. Glad customs didn't seize it lol love it!... Girlfriend nearly castrated me though upon finding out I bought it xD
> 
> But I'm getting back into CS a little now. Was into Overwatch for a bit then took a breather from gaming. Life ftw. But wow the guns sound like crap now lol what was Valve thinking?


Marble Fade?


----------



## chemicalfan

Haha,I keep looking at a Karambit one of those, probably go Crimson Web or Doppler. A lot cheaper than I would have thought!


----------



## pez

Guys, why not buy real knives?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Guys, why not buy real knives?


I can't buy a Karambit in Australia because they're considered Trench knives which are considered illegal but I do have a bowie knife which I would post a pic of but I'm not sure if the ToS of OCN allow it.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> But wow the guns sound like crap now lol what was Valve thinking?


At least they didn't ruin the main rifles yet. TBH they should have started with the AK sound cause it is the most broken one.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Guys, why not buy real knives?


.... they are real knives.

You'll only grab hold of the blade once


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I can't buy a Karambit in Australia because they're considered Trench knives which are considered illegal but I do have a bowie knife which I would post a pic of but I'm not sure if the ToS of OCN allow it.


Lol, that's interesting. I'd be a little surprised if we can post screenshots of games with guns and knifes, etc, but not a real one







. As long as you're not like stabbing someone I imagine it'd be alright







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> .... they are real knives.
> 
> You'll only grab hold of the blade once


Let me rephrase...quality knives







.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol, that's interesting. I'd be a little surprised if we can post screenshots of games with guns and knifes, etc, but not a real one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As long as you're not like stabbing someone I imagine it'd be alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Let me rephrase...quality knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well then..

G900 for scale.


----------



## pez

That is very awesome! I carry a 3.5/4" blade on my every day....I can't tell you how useful it is to have that.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That is very awesome! I carry a 3.5/4" blade on my every day....I can't tell you how useful it is to have that.


In the hood?


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can't tell you how useful it is to have that.


Please tell me you work at a post office...


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That is very awesome! I carry a 3.5/4" blade on my every day....I can't tell you how useful it is to have that.


Weel I live in Australia so I can't use this as everyday carry. I just use it to open packages.


----------



## chemicalfan

Ok, I've done it. I have a sickness














Hopefully that fix will keep me satisfied until after Bitskins has bitten the dust


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Haha,I keep looking at a Karambit one of those, probably go Crimson Web or Doppler. A lot cheaper than I would have thought!


They are actually cheaper than one would imagine. I was surprised. I was also surprised customs let it through here in Canada...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> At least they didn't ruin the main rifles yet. TBH they should have started with the AK sound cause it is the most broken one.


YET? Oh God lol please no. Pleeeeasse no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol, that's interesting. I'd be a little surprised if we can post screenshots of games with guns and knifes, etc, but not a real one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As long as you're not like stabbing someone I imagine it'd be alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Let me rephrase...quality knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't want a quality knife lol I don't have a thing for knives xD I just wanted one to display with the rest of my CS stuff :3


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Just got this in the mail. Glad customs didn't seize it lol love it!... Girlfriend nearly castrated me though upon finding out I bought it xD
> 
> But I'm getting back into CS a little now. Was into Overwatch for a bit then took a breather from gaming. Life ftw. But wow the guns sound like crap now lol what was Valve thinking?


Looks great with the Fnatic Banner/T-Shirt (Can't tell what that is.).


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Looks great with the Fnatic Banner/T-Shirt (Can't tell what that is.).


That's my banner







girlfriend got it for me for mah birthday and it is proudly hanging on my wall


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> In the hood?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Please tell me you work at a post office...


Um...what. Useful things I use a knife for daily include (but not limited to): opening stubborn packaging/mail, literally anything that needs to be cut (shirt hems, etc.). More ideas are escaping me, but oh well. Ever have an annoying hang nail, though? Also, I've had a friend that has an EDC and has had to use it to get someone out of a seatbelt before....so yeah...it's something that can be trivially useful to detrimentally useful







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Weel I live in Australia so I can't use this as everyday carry. I just use it to open packages.


Haha, somehow I can still see a Bowie knife not looking out-of-place at someone's side







.


----------



## chemicalfan

"That's not a knife!!"


----------



## pez

'Mommy, why does he have a sword?'


----------



## espn

How do you know if you are good enough to play the ranked mode!?


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> How do you know if you are good enough to play the ranked mode!?


Anyone can play. If you just got the game you must reach level 3 before playing comp. mode. Basically you will have to play causal or tdm modes until you reach enough xp to get to rank 3. From there doesn't matter how good you are or not. You will be several games and after those games csgo will place you into a rank based off your skill. Anywhere from lowest end silver 1 to global elite as the top


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Anyone can play. If you just got the game you must reach level 3 before playing comp. mode. Basically you will have to play causal or tdm modes until you reach enough xp to get to rank 3. From there doesn't matter how good you are or not. You will be several games and after those games csgo will place you into a rank based off your skill. Anywhere from lowest end silver 1 to global elite as the top


Is there a skill matching system for other modes as well?


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Is there a skill matching system for other modes as well?


No, but it shouldn't matter. You'll really only be playing with people who are under rank 3, and at that point the skill difference will be pretty negligible.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> No, but it shouldn't matter. You'll really only be playing with people who are under rank 3, and at that point the skill difference will be pretty negligible.


I dont think so, a high % of people never play rank or just play rank sometimes, at least that is what I feel from LOL.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I dont think so, a high % of people never play rank or just play rank sometimes, at least that is what I feel from LOL.


We'll, at least in CS, nobody ever seems to touch the casual modes because they're pure crap. They mostly play FFA death match or 1v1 servers. Only one time in casual have I ever encountered someone who I thought was too high a skill level to be playing it, ando I put in about 70 hours in casual before playing MM.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> "That's not a knife!!"


----------



## pez

I play casual to play with a couple work friends until they can get high enough to play MM, and I definitely feel like I shouldn't be in there.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> No, but it shouldn't matter. You'll really only be playing with people who are under rank 3, and at that point the skill difference will be pretty negligible.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so, a high % of people never play rank or just play rank sometimes, at least that is what I feel from LOL.
Click to expand...

I used to play casual a bunch. Actually like half my my hours are probably from casual. Every once in awhile there's someone who is unusually high ranked playing casual but most of the time i'd say the average casual player is still in the silver/low nova rank of competitive.
There's no real minimum for mm since the audience for CS is so huge you're bound to find someone around your skill level even if you just reached the minimum rank.


----------



## eBombzor

So it seems +auti for C9 and +nahtE/Subroza for CLG.

Autimatic seems like a good pickup. I've never heard of the two CLG pickups though.

Shame that sancz didn't go to CLG. My money is on TSM now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems +auti for C9 and +nahtE/Subroza for CLG.
> 
> Autimatic seems like a good pickup. I've never heard of the two CLG pickups though.
> 
> Shame that sancz didn't go to CLG. My money is on TSM now.


Never heard of Subroza, but nahtE is a up and comer in the NA scene. Been playing in Premier for a few seasons now.


----------



## eBombzor

Lots of people calling Subroza a waller. I asked who he was on reddit and someone responded with this:

https://gyazo.com/9be59f618b5b3c7c5a313802a0e9fb21

Dunno how legitimate that clip is though. Might just be nerves/coincidence or something. Also, I doubt CLG would pick up a known hacker.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Lots of people calling Subroza a waller. I asked who he was on reddit and someone responded with this:
> 
> https://gyazo.com/9be59f618b5b3c7c5a313802a0e9fb21
> 
> Dunno how legitimate that clip is though. Might just be nerves/coincidence or something. Also, I doubt CLG would pick up a known hacker.


Ya clips like these just aren't conclusive enough. We'll see soon enough when he goes to LAN.


----------



## chemicalfan

fnatic!! Wow!


----------



## Sikkamore

Wow... crazy roster changes. Why?! Lol


----------



## eBombzor

For anyone who doesn't know:
Fnatic are now: Olof, dennis, wenton, Lekr0, twist
Godsent are now: Pronax, znajder, JW, flusha
krimz

Lost for words. Wow. Seems like Fnatic lost their legend status and their teir 1 reign. Reminds me of the Titan and LDLC shuffle in 2014. Only this was completely unexpected.

Godsent are now legends status. They are the old fnatic lineup without olof. No one likes olof lol?

Godsent vs VP will be interesting to watch.

Also, what happened with pronax wanting to play with his friends like twist? Maybe got tired of losing? WHERE DOES THIS LEAVE NIP??


----------



## dmasteR

NiP will be the best swedish team once again!









I just don't get this roster change. Olof, but no Krimz? Schneider playing with Flusha/JW?


----------



## espn

I just upgrade my desktop computer to i3 6100, 16GB ram. Should I get 750ti or GTX 950 to play 1080 resolution with maximum high setting? I don't want to spend too much money, just enough for ok FPS is enough.


----------



## Sikkamore

Rumors going around that there were arguments behind closed doors between Fnatic players? Idk if that's legit or not.
Weird seeing krimZ playing without olofmeister haha


----------



## semencmoz

mind -> blown
>Pronax, znajder, JW, flusha, krimz
basically fnatic 2013-2015 -olofm. I'm not sure in what perspective it puts Olofm, was he just a hostage for Fnatic organization (and therefore he will leave when his contract will end), or he was a forse that ended up tearing team apart?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Rumors going around that there were arguments behind closed doors between Fnatic players? Idk if that's legit or not.
> Weird seeing krimZ playing without olofmeister haha


That's been the rumor for a few months now while Olof was injured in fact.

Still such a strange change because neither lineups will be a top 5 contender.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's been the rumor for a few months now while Olof was injured in fact.
> 
> Still such a strange change because neither lineups will be a top 5 contender.


Damn







I'm saddened to hear that.

You don't think Godsent could be a contender?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saddened to hear that.
> 
> You don't think Godsent could be a contender?


I think they can upset teams, but to be a top 5 team? I don't see it happening.

Krimz and no Olof, we already saw how that went. JW's poor performance with the awp for over a year. schneider makes too many mistakes.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saddened to hear that.
> 
> You don't think Godsent could be a contender?


A huge factor as to why 2015 fnatic was so dominant was b/c of olof.

I still think Godsent could be a top team b/c schneider is pretty good. Also Pronax looks a lot better now than he did in 2015.

That or this will be the fall of swedish cs. I can't see NiP be top 5 without some changes.

I really wonder how bad the tension was inside Fnatic. Surely grand finals of a 1$ mil tournament and semi-finals of the last major couldn't be that disappointing.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I think they can upset teams, but to be a top 5 team? I don't see it happening.
> 
> Krimz and no Olof, we already saw how that went. JW's poor performance with the awp for over a year. schneider makes too many mistakes.


Ugh. Oh well. I'm a true Fnatic fan so I'll root for them no matter what







will be fun to watch matches haha


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> A huge factor as to why 2015 fnatic was so dominant was b/c of olof.
> 
> I still think Godsent could be a top team b/c schneider is pretty good. Also Pronax looks a lot better now than he did in 2015.
> 
> That or this will be the fall of swedish cs. I can't see NiP be top 5 without some changes.
> 
> I really wonder how bad the tension was inside Fnatic. Surely grand finals of a 1$ mil tournament and semi-finals of the last major couldn't be that disappointing.


Pronax seems to be fragging really well from what I just saw. Some awesome CT aggression on CT cobble too. Maybe they'll be better than people think.

Crazy that there could be tension like this when playing a game. But I guess it is like any other kind of sport


----------



## eBombzor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765257440472526848
devil as lurk and 3 man entry?


----------



## mons7er

What is the point of fandom when the most relevant element of the competition is the players who have no loyalty to an org?


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Ugh. Oh well. I'm a true Fnatic fan so I'll root for them no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be fun to watch matches haha


sooo you're a fan of the org Fnatic? ... wait what?


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mons7er*
> 
> What is the point of fandom when the most relevant element of the competition is the players who have no loyalty to an org?


I can only speak for myself... I started watching CS on twitch and the first team I saw, I believe it was a best of 3, was Fnatic. Started looking into them and saw they had a LOL team, a battlefield team, and previously a Cod team. All those games interested me on some level so I bonded with that organization.
Battlefield is gone now but has been replaced with Overwatch which is a new game I love so it was a match made for me haha

Others I could see liking based on players or records. Maybe even nations! It's just like gaming - it's all personal preferences.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> sooo you're a fan of the org Fnatic? ... wait what?


Duh...


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I just upgrade my desktop computer to i3 6100, 16GB ram. Should I get 750ti or GTX 950 to play 1080 resolution with maximum high setting? I don't want to spend too much money, just enough for ok FPS is enough.


If budget is really a concern, then 750ti should be good for CS:GO at 1080p.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> If budget is really a concern, then 750ti should be good for CS:GO at 1080p.


I have one more choice now: rx460. What would you choose?


----------



## mons7er

Anything but an AMD product friend. You will thank me later.


----------



## ignsvn

Between 750Ti and RX460, I'd go with RX460. Not that RX460 wins in terms of raw power, but usually AMD cards stay "relevant" longer due to optimization from each driver update. Not to mention incoming DX12 which favors the RX460 (CMIIW)

Btw.. if you only play CS:GO, perhaps your Skylake's integrated GPU can handle it... I suggest you to try and see if you're OK with the FPS you get. You can save your money and buy a more powerful GPU later on if you decide to play the heavier games


----------



## mons7er

DX12 is going to change nothing. Get a cheap high performance former flagship from Nvidia and you will never look back. Every AMD fanboy argues incessantly about some future where your AMD product has value but it's always a future and never a reality.


----------



## mons7er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Between 750Ti and RX460, I'd go with RX460. Not that RX460 wins in terms of raw power, but usually AMD cards stay "relevant" longer due to optimization from each driver update. Not to mention incoming DX12 which favors the RX460 (CMIIW)
> 
> Btw.. if you only play CS:GO, perhaps your Skylake's integrated GPU can handle it... I suggest you to try and see if you're OK with the FPS you get. You can save your money and buy a more powerful GPU later on if you decide to play the heavier games


You don't understand CS:GO. Maximum frame rate is desirable. The theoretical acceptable frame rate is as many frames as you can wrench from your rig.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mons7er*
> 
> You don't understand CS:GO. Maximum frame rate is desirable. The theoretical acceptable frame rate is as many frames as you can wrench from your rig.


Ah yes yes.. Of course I don't understand CS:GO. So sorry for that.

@espn,

Just to share some background information; I'm also a budget gamer. I previously owned AMD HD7770 and now using a GTX 950. Both serve me well (Heck in fact I play Tomb Raider 2013 and Metro 2033 Redux on that GTX 950)

I can totally play & enjoy CS:GO on 30 FPS, 60 FPS, as well as 120 FPS, on either optical or ball mouse. You need to know what's the minimum enjoyable setting you want.

Do take note that, not only FPS, you are also limited by your monitor's refresh rate. I personally think there's no point getting 999 FPS GPU if your monitor can only give you 60Hz refresh rate (Again, this is my personal opinion)

Of course better GPU & better monitor is good, but at the end of the day, we're all limited by our budget.

I hope now you have enough information to make your own decision


----------



## mons7er

You want more frames than your refresh rate.

See this video:


----------



## Wovermars1996




----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> If budget is really a concern, then 750ti should be good for CS:GO at 1080p.


I just saw this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/42pm7l/lets_talk_about_intels_skylake_integrated/
your suggestionis very good and I try it out first thx


----------



## semencmoz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






460 is beter, but 750ti is cheaper aswell.
as long as your fps stays comfortably higher (minimum fps) than your monitor's refreshrate and tickrate, you are OK. skylake's igpu might be just enough.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Between 750Ti and RX460, I'd go with RX460. Not that RX460 wins in terms of raw power, but usually AMD cards stay "relevant" longer due to optimization from each driver update. Not to mention incoming DX12 which favors the RX460 (CMIIW)
> 
> Btw.. if you only play CS:GO, perhaps your Skylake's integrated GPU can handle it... I suggest you to try and see if you're OK with the FPS you get. You can save your money and buy a more powerful GPU later on if you decide to play the heavier games


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 460 is beter, but 750ti is cheaper aswell.
> as long as your fps stays comfortably higher (minimum fps) than your monitor's refreshrate and tickrate, you are OK. skylake's igpu might be just enough.


It is around 20 dollars different, I bought the rx460 with around 127 US dollars for the 2gb version. I am too lazy to test the onboard display performance xd.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> It is around 20 dollars different, I bought the rx460 with around 127 US dollars for the 2gb version. I am too lazy to test the onboard display performance xd.


LOL dude buying without testing is not what budget gamers usually do!

Anyway congratulation for your purchase, enjoy!


----------



## eBombzor

https://www.facebook.com/notes/faze-clan/1123842817689780

-fox +allu

Oskar is probably going to mouz now?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> LOL dude buying without testing is not what budget gamers usually do!
> 
> Anyway congratulation for your purchase, enjoy!


yeah normally I try and test anything first but this time the dead hd5770 wasted me few days so I just dont care and buy new one└(^o^)┘


----------



## chemicalfan

So, Valve & ESL ban coach comms...
Big week for CSGO!


----------



## geForZ

Meh, I could've seen this coming all the way back in Columbus. Valve has been pretty vocal about wanting CS to be about a 5-player team, not a 5.5-player team.


----------



## pez

I know it's a big integrity and moral thing, but I always wondered if the coaches could just easily overhear commentators and relay that info to the team.


----------



## Ukkooh

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-defector-idUSKCN10S0CY
Youy guys seen this yet?
Quote:


> North Korea's deputy ambassador in London has defected with his family to South Korea, making him the highest-ranking Pyongyang diplomat ever to flee the isolated regime for the democratic South, South Korea said on Wednesday.
> 
> The Unification Ministry in Seoul declined to say when or how Thae and his family arrived, or how many relatives accompanied him.


Quote:


> According to an online search of his name, Thae's son was an avid gamer, and had accumulated 368 hours regularly playing CounterStrike over the last year, under the name "North Korea is Best Korea".


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> CSGO
> 
> Added the Gamma 2 Case.
> SERVERS
> 
> Added official game servers in Peru.
> SPECTATOR
> 
> Player xray glow now dims when player is not making any audible sound. Several convars are available to tweak this behavior; "find spec_glow" for a list.
> MISC
> 
> Restored availability of cl_avatar_convert_rgb command used by tournament organizers.
> LINUX
> 
> Fix a bug where some users would have a bad mem_level set which would cause poor performance.
> SOUND
> 
> Increased fidelity and reduced distortion for fire sounds of the Glock, HKP2000, USP-S and Deagle.
> Unique distant, reload and draw sounds for Glock, HKP2000, USP-S and Deagle
> Rumor has it:


Patch is out.

Valves official Blog on Coaching:

http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/coaching/


----------



## geForZ

I really like the new pistol sounds. P2K is a bit wonky and the USP is ear bleedingly awful once you take the silencer off, but I'm okay with punishing those that do that









I ordered a new monitor to play CS on a few days ago and it's 1 day past the projected delivery date. I always get antsy when something like that happens, even if I'm ordering from a place like Newegg. Here's the monitor for anyone curious.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> I really like the new pistol sounds. P2K is a bit wonky and the USP is ear bleedingly awful once you take the silencer off, but I'm okay with punishing those that do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a new monitor to play CS on a few days ago and it's 1 day past the projected delivery date. I always get antsy when something like that happens, even if I'm ordering from a place like Newegg. Here's the monitor for anyone curious.


Would have bought the LG 144HZ instead.

https://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-24GM77-B-24-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00P0EOX1S

However, enjoy your monitor.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Would have bought the LG 144HZ instead.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-24GM77-B-24-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B00P0EOX1S
> 
> However, enjoy your monitor.


It looks like a nice monitor, but I'm buying from Canada and my budget was about $340 with shipping. That one is $500 or so (with shipping and taxes) on Newegg.ca, not to mention it's out of stock. Not available on Amazon.ca either...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> It looks like a nice monitor, but I'm buying from Canada and my budget was about $340 with shipping. That one is $500 or so (with shipping and taxes) on Newegg.ca, not to mention it's out of stock. Not available on Amazon.ca either...


Oh wow, that's insane how much more expensive the LG is over in Canada!


----------



## chemicalfan

That Xray change sounds garbage in theory, hoping for it to be better than in sounds in reality. Does the ESL Pro League use the latest patches in their online matches?

Anyone else underwhelmed by the new case? It doesn't even seem like the market had "recovered" down to a normal level after the last Gamma case, no idea why Valve have hit the button and released it this early. Not to mention that most of the skins are pretty "meh" too. There's a couple that are nice, but not an improvement on what I'm using currently (imo, of course!)


----------



## beatfried

the ak seems pretty cool - and I like the clock


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> It looks like a nice monitor, but I'm buying from Canada and my budget was about $340 with shipping. That one is $500 or so (with shipping and taxes) on Newegg.ca, not to mention it's out of stock. Not available on Amazon.ca either...


Do you guys actually feel the different between 60 and 144Hz?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Do you guys actually feel the different between 60 and 144Hz?


The difference is pretty night and day. Especially when trying to go back to 60/75hz IMO.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Do you guys actually feel the different between 60 and 144Hz?


Well scrolling web pages in 60hz hurts my eyes a bit while 144hz is almost smooth.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Well scrolling web pages in 60hz hurts my eyes a bit while 144hz is almost smooth.


Even throwing the mouse around there's a difference.


----------



## confed

Ever since I left CRT, I have missed out on 144hz. I decided to go with resolution > refresh rate years ago. Still thinking about picking up a 24" 144hz in the future. My current monitor has to last me a while because it was expensive. Back on topic though, I agree with the others, it is a night and day difference once you use 144hz and try to go back to 60hz. It should smack you in the face as soon as you make the switch.


----------



## tristanbear

What do you guys think of the new pistol sounds? I personally enjoy the new sound changes.


----------



## geForZ

I think I posted before that I quite like them, but I'm too lazy to check... assume that I said I like them.

Man, you guys are getting me pumped to get my new monitor! Should probably be here on the 22nd or 23rd, a shame since I was hoping to get some weekend gaming in on it.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Ever since I left CRT, I have missed out on 144hz. I decided to go with resolution > refresh rate years ago. Still thinking about picking up a 24" 144hz in the future. My current monitor has to last me a while because it was expensive. Back on topic though, I agree with the others, it is a night and day difference once you use 144hz and try to go back to 60hz. It should smack you in the face as soon as you make the switch.


Anyway I can feel the different like any youtube video can show it?


----------



## emsj86

To be honest you may not notice he difference when going to 144hz (I have 1080 144hz Asus and a 1440p aver g sync 1440) and I felt like I didn't notice the resolution change or 60 to 144hz but when I went to a friends house and played on a 60hz it smacked me in my face. I love my 1440p g sync 144hz so smooth at any frame rate and with 2 Gpus I push 144fps on any game I play


----------



## confed

Ok, I still try to play this game every now and then but it never works. It will never find a Casual match for me. It doesn't matter what mode, it just says it's searching and I usually give up after 10 minutes. I thought there was something wrong with the game itself but the problem persists after I performed a clean install of Win10. Anyone ever heard of this issue or have any ideas about how to fix it? I just want to find a casual when I want to play.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/18456-optic-change-stanislaw-for-tarik

Tarik is replacing Stanislaw


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Ok, I still try to play this game every now and then but it never works. It will never find a Casual match for me. It doesn't matter what mode, it just says it's searching and I usually give up after 10 minutes. I thought there was something wrong with the game itself but the problem persists after I performed a clean install of Win10. Anyone ever heard of this issue or have any ideas about how to fix it? I just want to find a casual when I want to play.


may be your ping is too bad then no server allows.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> may be your ping is too bad then no server allows.


Thank you but no. Connection is fine, no issues with ping. Ping is very good and i can still use the server browser.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Ok, I still try to play this game every now and then but it never works. It will never find a Casual match for me. It doesn't matter what mode, it just says it's searching and I usually give up after 10 minutes. I thought there was something wrong with the game itself but the problem persists after I performed a clean install of Win10. Anyone ever heard of this issue or have any ideas about how to fix it? I just want to find a casual when I want to play.


Are you able to connect to competitive servers? Or is it only casual servers?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Thank you but no. Connection is fine, no issues with ping. Ping is very good and i can still use the server browser.


You may want to submit a support ticket in Steam. Few years ago I contacted them for last password and they help me out.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/18456-optic-change-stanislaw-for-tarik
> 
> Tarik is replacing Stanislaw


Dam that sucks for stan. He was a great player for Optic until a few months ago.

So I think TSM is the only team in NA that hasn't finalized their roster. Wonder who their fifth is going to be. sancz, stan, slemmy, desi?

Also, flusha mentioned in his ama that NiP were asked to be involved in the shuffle, but declined. POURQUOI NIP??


----------



## PowerK

I just got back into playing CS:GO again two days ago. (Last time I played was 3.5 years ago) And I see lots of changes/updates were made.
Especially, Steamworks support seems really nice.

I've subscribed (downloaded) recoil masters, custom crosshair things from Steamworks. However, I cannot figure out how to apply those amazing weapon skins on Steamworks? Weapon skins don't have subscribe button.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Ok, I still try to play this game every now and then but it never works. It will never find a Casual match for me. It doesn't matter what mode, it just says it's searching and I usually give up after 10 minutes. I thought there was something wrong with the game itself but the problem persists after I performed a clean install of Win10. Anyone ever heard of this issue or have any ideas about how to fix it? I just want to find a casual when I want to play.


do you have a firewall in place? try open ports 27000-28000 (its pretty random in that portrange... )


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> However, I cannot figure out how to apply those amazing weapon skins on Steamworks? Weapon skins don't have subscribe button.


Heh, that's where Valve gets you. You can technically install them for your weapons, but it takes fiddling around in folders, similar to mod installations of old. I don't know exactly WHERE to download them, but it's a thing I can assure you is possible. On the other hand, you can head over to the steam market and pick some up there for real money. Valve started adding them into the game in cases, which sometimes drop after a match. You can buy a key ($2.50) to open said cases, but I wouldn't recommend doing that. You're pretty much guaranteed to never make back what you spent on a valuable skin, or get the one you want.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Heh, that's where Valve gets you. You can technically install them for your weapons, but it takes fiddling around in folders, similar to mod installations of old. I don't know exactly WHERE to download them, but it's a thing I can assure you is possible. On the other hand, you can head over to the steam market and pick some up there for real money. Valve started adding them into the game in cases, which sometimes drop after a match. You can buy a key ($2.50) to open said cases, but I wouldn't recommend doing that. You're pretty much guaranteed to never make back what you spent on a valuable skin, or get the one you want.


Does the gun skin eventually wear out and disappear? I mean the official kind that I gain by playing a good game.


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Does the gun skin eventually wear out and disappear? I mean the official kind that I gain by playing a good game.


Nope, it's yours to keep forever.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Nope, it's yours to keep forever.


but the color and looking would be wear down by time? Is there a time scale for when does the weapon start to wear down and how many states?


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> but the color and looking would be wear down by time? Is there a time scale for when does the weapon start to wear down and how many states?


It never wears down, ever. The wears were put in so that people would buy more and more cases, not to wear down.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> It never wears down, ever. The wears were put in so that people would buy more and more cases, not to wear down.


http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/228248/do-skins-exterior-quality-reduce-from-use
No, they do not wear out over time.

The skins are found at their different wear levels starting at Factory New and going down (minimal wear, battle worn etc are examples of other wear levels). But using them does not cause them to degrade over time.

my question: So even I find the same skin, there are different wear levels of the skin for my to find but it would not wear out over time? Let's say there is 3 wear levels, I could find out 3 different wear out level looking of the same weapon skin and I can choose within these?


----------



## chemicalfan

You don't get to choose, it's fixed at the point the skin is generated. And there are 100000000 wear levels per skin (I think), and some skins are "pattern-based" (like the Doppler & Case Hardened) where the possibilities are near infinite.

Head to www.csgostash.com to see all of them, including wear animations for many of them


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> You don't get to choose, it's fixed at the point the skin is generated. And there are 100000000 wear levels per skin (I think), and some skins are "pattern-based" (like the Doppler & Case Hardened) where the possibilities are near infinite.
> 
> Head to www.csgostash.com to see all of them, including wear animations for many of them


interesting thx


----------



## Jordanh517

The wear levels are Factory New, Minimal Wear, Field Tested, Well Worn and Battle Scarred.

When a weapon drops in game (from leveling up once per week or from a case) it has one of these. This does now change once the weapon is dropped, no matter how many times it is used of sold.

As a side note, each level is a range, so not all Factory new skins look the same.

In addition to this each skin has a small chance to drop as a 'Stat Trak' version, which counts how many kills you have with that skin.

Its also worth noting, as someone has said previously, some skins have multiple patterns. The Doppler knives for example, can come in various colours (Black, Red, Blue, Red/Black, Black/Red, Blue/Black, Black/Blue).


----------



## emsj86

Don't know what it is but csgo just is not that fun anymore. Every game is a troll match it seems. Face it has become this way as well. Esea is good but a little above my skill level. Cashed out my m9 Doppler and ak hydro. Keeping my bayonet Doppler but if this keeps going the way it seems to be going I'll probably cash that out as well and leave the game alone for some time


----------



## espn

I agree with most of what he said, especially I hate LOL has patch around every 2 weeks and must read the changes and get used to it because some champs can suddenly change from suck to superman and the other way around. The other thing is it is 1000000% much more easy to meet a trash talker in LOL and get into argument or see teammates argue and totally just lose the game because of that. Can just type really affect how people play the game because they suppose to use keyboard and mouse to play the game and without hearing what the tone of that person can argue so easily and screw up everything, while LOL is more a team game than CSGO at least in non pro level then once your teammates argue and stop really playing then very likely you are screwed.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geForZ*
> 
> Heh, that's where Valve gets you. You can technically install them for your weapons, but it takes fiddling around in folders, similar to mod installations of old. I don't know exactly WHERE to download them, but it's a thing I can assure you is possible. On the other hand, you can head over to the steam market and pick some up there for real money. Valve started adding them into the game in cases, which sometimes drop after a match. You can buy a key ($2.50) to open said cases, but I wouldn't recommend doing that. You're pretty much guaranteed to never make back what you spent on a valuable skin, or get the one you want.


Hmm.. It sounds like good'ol manual mod installation method. If it's how things work for weapon skins, why would Valve show them listed on Steamworks??


----------



## PowerK

Another question I would like to ask is.. How does matchmaking servers work?
Is it like Overwatch where matchmaking servers are hosted by Blizzard (Valve for CS:GO) ??


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Another question I would like to ask is.. How does matchmaking servers work?
> Is it like Overwatch where matchmaking servers are hosted by Blizzard (Valve for CS:GO) ??


Correct


----------



## pez

Decided to unbox a case I got dropped from a match where some guy wanted to target me and talk ish....and got my first knife. Worth it. I forgot to SS as I jumped over to play GTA V immediately after, but it is minimal wear







.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/greenlantern556/inventory/#730


----------



## geForZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Decided to unbox a case I got dropped from a match where some guy wanted to target me and talk ish....and got my first knife. Worth it. I forgot to SS as I jumped over to play GTA V immediately after, but it is minimal wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/greenlantern556/inventory/#730


Pretty good dude! I'd really like to get a Flip Knife | Tiger Tooth... RIP my wallet.


----------



## pez

Yeah, it's no crazy expensive knife, but it was still pretty exciting to see that 'yellow' comin' round.


----------



## chemicalfan

Yeah man, congrats!!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Decided to unbox a case I got dropped from a match where some guy wanted to target me and talk ish....and got my first knife. Worth it. I forgot to SS as I jumped over to play GTA V immediately after, but it is minimal wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/greenlantern556/inventory/#730


Congrats on the knife, wish my luck was that good.

But then again, If I did get a knife in this day and age, I would sell it on opskins for real cash and put that towards PC parts or college expenses since I don't play much anymore.


----------



## emsj86

Good stuff. I just boxed over 500 cases no knife. At least I had luck with gambling sites when they were around


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, it's no crazy expensive knife, but it was still pretty exciting to see that 'yellow' comin' round.


Still worth ~$200 on the Steam marketplace.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Congrats on the knife, wish my luck was that good.
> 
> But then again, If I did get a knife in this day and age, I would sell it on opskins for real cash and put that towards PC parts or college expenses since I don't play much anymore.


Eh...I guess it's luck...but I've probably spent well over what the knife is worth on keys







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Still worth ~$200 on the Steam marketplace.


Yeah I saw that...if I was lucky enough to have another knife, I'd have no problem selling it







. It just feels nice to get out of pleb status







.


----------



## MR-e

<-- Default Skins Master-Pleb


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> <-- Default Skins Master-Pleb


Nothing wrong with that. You could probably say for that reason you are smarter than the rest of us because you aren't throwing money at a game just to have some pretty looking pixels


----------



## MR-e

I'm guilty of betting on csgol and gambling sites. In the end I cashed out what I could and put funds towards my new computer


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I'm guilty of betting on csgol and gambling sites. In the end I cashed out what I could and put funds towards my new computer


Smart move if you ask me.

I cashed out while I could back in 2015 and got myself a new PSU and GPU


----------



## espn

CSGO always starts with fps 30 after computer fresh start, but then fps normal after I restart CSGO again. I have already uninstall xbox app in my windows 10 as I saw in other similar posts. I still have this problem but can be solved once I turn CSGO off then start it again. Any idea? I am using the RX460 graphic card with AMD default software and driver.


----------



## semencmoz

never heard about a such issue.

strange post, but i'm confused even thinking what might caused such problem.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> CSGO always starts with fps 30 after computer fresh start, but then fps normal after I restart CSGO again. I have already uninstall xbox app in my windows 10 as I saw in other similar posts. I still have this problem but can be solved once I turn CSGO off then start it again. Any idea? I am using the RX460 graphic card with AMD default software and driver.


Check your clock speeds before launch CS:GO at first, then after you close it. Maybe your CPU & GPU are in power saving mode until you first open CS:GO. Did this happen to you on any other Operating System?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Anyway I can feel the different like any youtube video can show it?


You're limited by what your monitor can display. It dooesn't matter if the Youtube video is 144 Hz if your monitor is only 60 Hz.

Everyone says there's no difference until they actually try it, and the difference is huge. It's a lot easier to track people using the higher refresh rate monitors.


----------



## Lazah

Hey I've got a gtx 1070 and an i7 4770k. CS only uses about 35% of my cpu and 40% of my gpu, is there any way I can fix this I don't like dealing with low fps







(100-300) It can droop below 144 sometimes which can be a pain with my monitor.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> Hey I've got a gtx 1070 and an i7 4770k. CS only uses about 35% of my cpu and 40% of my gpu, is there any way I can fix this I don't like dealing with low fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (100-300) It can droop below 144 sometimes which can be a pain with my monitor.


Usage is normal but your FPS dropping that low is not unless there are smokes in the area.


----------



## ncck

Anyone here got a benQ xl2420T or similar.. serious question what the heck is your RGB/GAMMA/brightness/contrast.. I can't for the life of me get decent colors or at least an easy way to 'see people' - I want the models to be clearly distinguishable idk

I've got really nothing else to do in CS besides fool around with colors since all I do is FFA now.... meh valve y u no make good ladder system


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Anyone here got a benQ xl2420T or similar.. serious question what the heck is your RGB/GAMMA/brightness/contrast.. I can't for the life of me get decent colors or at least an easy way to 'see people' - I want the models to be clearly distinguishable idk
> 
> I've got really nothing else to do in CS besides fool around with colors since all I do is FFA now.... meh *valve y u no make good ladder system*


Probably because no one that's serious about competitive CS would play it. Just like how Matchmaking is in it's current state.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> Hey I've got a gtx 1070 and an i7 4770k. CS only uses about 35% of my cpu and 40% of my gpu, is there any way I can fix this I don't like dealing with low fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (100-300) It can droop below 144 sometimes which can be a pain with my monitor.


As Psycho said, your usage sounds about right, but your drops are not normal. Have you tried running Maximum performance in your NVIDIA CP for CS:GO? It may keep your clocks a tad higher than the default "Optimal" setting.


----------



## ncck

Well overwatch did it somehow, I made it to the high ranks and was able to face pros several times a week - sometimes on the same team and it's great cause you get way better facing them.. on ESEA the only way I ever really got better was scrimming when I could find a group to play with and when I played in ESEA IM - I'm much better at CS now but no longer play on ESEA and just FFA for fun.. MM has too many aimbot/walls at global and the servers are stinky so I stay far away!!

So yeah OW has a great MM and many serious players including pros play it all the time when not scrimming.. it only took blizzard like 2 months to upgrade the ticrate also.. so they're def doing a really good job... balance changes go to a private build as well and things are being tweaked often


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Well overwatch did it somehow, I made it to the high ranks and was able to face pros several times a week - sometimes on the same team and it's great cause you get way better facing them.. on ESEA the only way I ever really got better was scrimming when I could find a group to play with and when I played in ESEA IM - I'm much better at CS now but no longer play on ESEA and just FFA for fun.. MM has too many aimbot/walls at global and the servers are stinky so I stay far away!!
> 
> So yeah OW has a great MM and many serious players including pros play it all the time when not scrimming.. it only took blizzard like 2 months to upgrade the ticrate also.. so they're def doing a really good job... balance changes go to a private build as well and things are being tweaked often


That's because Overwatch also has absolutely no competitor like ESEA/FaceIT/CEVO. Overwatch is also a brand new game with no established Leagues, where as CS has had established leagues running the tournaments.

I agree Overwatch MM is solid, but if they were to ever get a competitor like ESEA, pro players that play in MM would quickly disappear.

Tickrate is still awful in OW.


----------



## beatfried

I'd really like to get into that MM part in Overwatch to play a bit more serious, but I can't choose it?
Maybe I'm to low or whatever...


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/match/2304258-astralis-heroic-power-lan-2016

Astralis struggle is so real.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's because Overwatch also has absolutely no competitor like ESEA/FaceIT/CEVO. Overwatch is also a brand new game with no established Leagues, where as CS has had established leagues running the tournaments.
> 
> I agree Overwatch MM is solid, but if they were to ever get a competitor like ESEA, pro players that play in MM would quickly disappear.
> 
> Tickrate is still awful in OW.


Blizzard recently updated their netcode.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Blizzard recently updated their netcode.


Yep I know, I frequently play Overwatch. 63 tick is still unacceptable for real competitive play, same goes for CS:GO which has been played at 128Tick since the game came out.

Been such a dry few months with no tournaments in CS:GO. Feels odd! I miss having tournaments all the time.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> CSGO always starts with fps 30 after computer fresh start, but then fps normal after I restart CSGO again. I have already uninstall xbox app in my windows 10 as I saw in other similar posts. I still have this problem but can be solved once I turn CSGO off then start it again. Any idea? I am using the RX460 graphic card with AMD default software and driver.


I'm also experiencing this.
My X99 system does not exhibit this problem. However, my Z170 system exhibits the same problem. (System specs in the sig).
A workaround I've found is starting CS:GO and once I'm in the main menu, alt-tab out and back in. I wonder what the cause is..


----------



## dVeLoPe

^ have to alt tab aswell fresh install 1607 w10 pro


----------



## tristanbear

I haven't touched this game in almost a month and it feels great. I think I finally got over my addiction haha!


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> I'd really like to get into that MM part in Overwatch to play a bit more serious, but I can't choose it?
> Maybe I'm to low or whatever...


It's not active right now as it's the off-season. Competitive begins again at September 6th, you need a minimum of level 25 before you can begin playing competitive - which can be achieved in a day if you want to play that many hours straight. I don't really have any problems with the 63 tic in overwatch - the only character that I actually 'feel' wonky hitreg with is widowmaker and soldier 76.. everyone else feels like they reg pretty instantly.. it's consistent though cause you're always on the same servers.. so whatever you adjust to follows through everywhere unlike CS

The projectile / hitbox nerf that they are undoing will make pharah's splash damage feel normal again - when that patch hit pharah's rockets became pretty inconsistent but she needs a buff anyway cause she has zero air movement...... uhhhhh as for CSGO the only servers I enjoy playing online are ESEA and nuclear fallout 128 tic servers - valve's servers and majority other pubs even faceit all feel 'off'.. faceit had some serious issues with players teleporting or something.. it happened literally every round on dust2 when people crossed mid .. anyway no worries cause faceit is dead







(edit: in NA)


----------



## Wovermars1996

http://nip.gl/news/2016/press-release-the-return-of-a-ninja


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> http://nip.gl/news/2016/press-release-the-return-of-a-ninja


Maikelele... Well that's just interesting.


----------



## espn

I am using RX460. Once I turn off the "xbox app" DVR, then desktop becomes black/blank screen after playing CSGO. People suggest to do this to fix the fps limit to 30 problem. Once I turn on the DVR again, then no problem. It seem like this is RX460 setting problem. Any idea how to solve it?


----------



## Curleyyy

With the recent kliksphilip video about field of view / resolution, it got me thinking about pixels.

800 * 600 = 480,000
1024 * 768 = 786,432
1280 * 720 = 921,600
1280 * 800 = 1,024,000
1280 * 1024 = 1,310,720
1680 * 1050 = 1,764,000
1920 * 1080 = 2,073,600

I also remember years ago in CoD4, the "lagometer" that it had would show a green line and whenever you used a resolution that matched your aspect ratio that green line would always be flat.


----------



## ncck

For people who played 1.6 - do you feel like CSGO's lag comp system is a little worse? Aka when you and your opponent see each other on-screen. Played some 1.6 again and realized that in 1.6 you clearly had more time to 'shoot' people (aka you saw each other at similar times) in CSGO it appears if your crosshair placement wasn't already on/near target and they see you - you have no time to react to the shot

this video for example - when he kills the guy in pit : 




He had tons of time to 'react' to the guy in pit - you guys ever feel like someone pops out in csgo and kills you but you had no human time to react? Source before the 2010 update (or 2011?) you were also able to react to people sooner

Other examples I've rounded up:
Serious sam the 2nd encounter versus serious sam the 2nd encounter HD (hd version has bad lag comp?)
Call of duty 4 modern warfare 1& 2 versus call of duty modern warfare 3 or black ops 2 (3 and blops 2 have insane lag comp)
Halo 2 versus Halo 3 and beyond
Gears of war 1 versus GOW2

Etc - just some easy examples.. seems like all new games use this 'lag comp' system which I believe the goal is to make it so people can play with higher pings? But in games with so many server locations I'm not sure if it's actually beneficial.. here's a developer note on it: http://steamcommunity.com/games/328070/announcements/detail/231141579710608431
Quote:


> The new Reflex netcode uses a combination of extrapolation and backwards reconciliation in attempt to keep what you're seeing consistent across clients and servers.
> This lag compensation has an upper limit of 80ms -- if you have more than an 80ms ping, you'll need to lead by ping - 80ms. I.e, if your ping is 100ms, you'll need to lead by 20ms.
> Our backwards reconciliation has the same limit -- if your enemy has a ping of over 80ms, they won't be able to shoot you from 500ms in the past.
> 
> We use these upper limits to avoid the drawbacks of each. For example, with extreme extrapolation values, you get error prone, warpy players. With extreme backwards reconciliation, you get laggy enemies shooting you long after you were safely behind a wall. In Reflex, these drawbacks are minimized.
> 
> We have several ideas which we'd like to investigate in the future which would further improve the netcode (notably client-side knockback prediction, client-side prediction of projectiles and compression). These features will require significant research and testing so for now, we're going to focus on other areas of the game.


This is the only thing I could find from a developer who actually talks about it.. old quake games had this too - if your ping was around 60 or so the game would start to feel 'off' and you'd have to learn to shoot ahead of targets - the thing is it could be learned and felt better than this whole dying around corners thing.. and if your ping was lower than online play felt great


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> For people who played 1.6 - do you feel like CSGO's lag comp system is a little worse? Aka when you and your opponent see each other on-screen. Played some 1.6 again and realized that in 1.6 you clearly had more time to 'shoot' people (aka you saw each other at similar times) in CSGO it appears if your crosshair placement wasn't already on/near target and they see you - you have no time to react to the shot
> 
> this video for example - when he kills the guy in pit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had tons of time to 'react' to the guy in pit - you guys ever feel like someone pops out in csgo and kills you but you had no human time to react? Source before the 2010 update (or 2011?) you were also able to react to people sooner
> 
> Other examples I've rounded up:
> Serious sam the 2nd encounter versus serious sam the 2nd encounter HD (hd version has bad lag comp?)
> Call of duty 4 modern warfare 1& 2 versus call of duty modern warfare 3 or black ops 2 (3 and blops 2 have insane lag comp)
> Halo 2 versus Halo 3 and beyond
> Gears of war 1 versus GOW2
> 
> Etc - just some easy examples.. seems like all new games use this 'lag comp' system which I believe the goal is to make it so people can play with higher pings? But in games with so many server locations I'm not sure if it's actually beneficial.. here's a developer note on it: http://steamcommunity.com/games/328070/announcements/detail/231141579710608431
> This is the only thing I could find from a developer who actually talks about it.. old quake games had this too - if your ping was around 60 or so the game would start to feel 'off' and you'd have to learn to shoot ahead of targets - the thing is it could be learned and felt better than this whole dying around corners thing.. and if your ping was lower than online play felt great


Yes, CS:GO's peekers advantage/lag compensation system needs tweaking. Didn't they mess up CS 1.6 in the last 3-5 years? I played it in the summer of 2014 prior to getting into CS:GO, and it just didn't feel right. I forgot what they did exactly though.


----------



## Aventadoor

Nvm


----------



## emsj86

Sucks it's after the prices dropped but had a gut feeling opened a random chroma 2 that I had and for a bayonet ruby Doppler. Def. will sell as not a huge fan of the ruby and I can upgrade my water cool of some more if I like. Can you say gtx 1080


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I am using RX460. Once I turn off the "xbox app" DVR, then desktop becomes black/blank screen after playing CSGO. People suggest to do this to fix the fps limit to 30 problem. Once I turn on the DVR again, then no problem. It seem like this is RX460 setting problem. Any idea how to solve it?


Just have a new update for driver but doesn't resolve this problem. By the way I see people report same problem for nvidia card.


----------



## dVeLoPe

where do you sell your skins for cash


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> where do you sell your skins for cash


Opskins or bitskins


----------



## PurpleChef

Looking for ppl to play with @faceit. No kids & no toxic ppl who cry and call everyone cheaters. Mic required. High skill prefered for ez Elo.


----------



## espn

anyone plays in HK server?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Pre-Release Notes for 9/09/2016
> 9 SEP 2016 -
> 
> The following changes are in the "1.35.4.7rc" CS:GO Beta depot.
> [Gameplay]
> - The first-person camera of players, spectators, and demo-viewers is no longer allowed to rise higher than their third-person head. This should prevent first-person players from being able to see from perspectives where their third-person head is not also exposed.
> - When a player's first-person camera is adjusted, bullets fired from both their client and server-side locations are also adjusted to emit from the corrected position.
> - If for any reason the third-person player animation lowers a player's head beneath the client's first-person camera, the client's first-person camera is lowered to stay at or under the height of their third-person head. This means that the third-person motion of the player is now represented more accurately from the first-person perspective.
> - Third-person landing recovery animations are now weighted based on altitude traversed and duration in-air. Players landing from small jumps or falling from lesser heights will play more subtle landing animations.
> - The anti-crouch-spam system has been changed to use degrading speed, instead of logging keypress-count. As before, the more often players crouch, the slower they will rise or lower. But this should now prevent bugs where players would instantly stand, or lose their crouch-spam penalty by moving a tiny amount. If players crouch even more, eventually they will just stay standing up.
> *- First-person and third-person crouch speed is now more closely related. The third-person player lowers more quickly to match the first-person representation.*
> - Players landing in crouch positions play a more subtle landing animation that raises their third-person head less noticeably.
> [Misc]
> *- Lag compensation system will now reliably restore pose parameters responsible for animation layering which makes server-side hitboxes for lag compensated players better match client-side rendered models.* (Thanks, /u/Spurks)
> - Fixed a bug where player body pitch could improperly rotate the entire player entity inside lag compensation processing.


Very much needed fix in bold.

Interesting, Valve seems to be doing a Public Beta. Hope this continues!


----------



## HPE1000

Not necessarily a CSGO thing, but maybe some of you will know this/have some info.

Was just playing a casual game, and this guy posts in chat, "Hey HPE, you should check your phone, lol". So I check my phone to be greeted by 3 texts from 732873 saying "Your Steam recovery code is XXXXX". "He then starts saying, so did you spell hennessy wrong or is there a reason?". This was in reference to part of my email address associated with my steam account. So just RANDOMLY in casual, this guy picks me, somehow quickly finds my steam email address, my phone number, and who knows what else...


----------



## chemicalfan

Scary stuff!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Scary stuff!


I sent valve a ticket about it, hopefully they can confirm whether he really did attempt to recover my account or not. :/


----------



## dVeLoPe

Mr. Robot meets CS:GO skins


----------



## lolllll117

That's Frightening.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> Mr. Robot meets CS:GO skins


That show is the new Breaking Bad for me, I can't get enough


----------



## agsz

*Counter-Strike: Global Offensive update for 9/16/16 (9/17/16 UTC, 1.35.4.8)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Release Notes for 9/16/2016
16 SEP 2016 -

[Gameplay]
- The first-person camera of players, spectators, and demo-viewers is no longer allowed to rise higher than their third-person head. This should prevent first-person players from being able to see from perspectives where their third-person head is not also exposed.
- When a player's first-person camera is adjusted, bullets fired from both their client and server-side locations are also adjusted to emit from the corrected position.
- If for any reason the third-person player animation lowers a player's head beneath the client's first-person camera, the client's first-person camera is lowered to stay at or under the height of their third-person head. This means that the third-person motion of the player is now represented more accurately from the first-person perspective.
- Third-person landing recovery animations are now weighted based on altitude traversed and duration in-air. Players landing from small jumps or falling from lesser heights will play more subtle landing animations.
- The anti-crouch-spam system has been changed to use degrading speed, instead of logging keypress-count. As before, the more often players crouch, the slower they will rise or lower. But this should now prevent bugs where players would instantly stand, or lose their crouch-spam penalty by moving a tiny amount. If players crouch even more, eventually they will just stay standing up.
- First-person and third-person crouch speed is now more closely related. The third-person player lowers more quickly to match the first-person representation.
- Players landing in crouch positions play a more subtle landing animation that raises their third-person head less noticeably.
- Molotovs are no longer extinguished by smokes that are significantly below them, so now it is possible to smoke inside hut on Nuke and throw a molotov on top of hut, or smoke under palace balcony on Mirage and throw a molotov on balcony floor.
- Molotovs are no longer extinguished by smokes that are above the fire height.
- Molotovs no longer spread under closed doors.
- Smoke grenades no longer get stuck in player clips when they extinguish flames upon bouncing off a wall.

[Sound]
- Increased fidelity and reduced distortion for fire sounds for AWP, SSG 08, G3SG1 and SCAR-20.
- Added unique reload, distant and draw sounds for SSG 08, G3SG1 and SCAR-20.
- Gunshot tails for AWP, SSG 08, G3SG1 and SCAR-20 no longer remain at the position they were fired, and instead more accurately spread over the environment.

[Maps]
- Latest version of de_cache, minor bug fixes.

[Misc]
- Lag compensation system will now reliably restore pose parameters responsible for animation layering which makes server-side hitboxes for lag compensated players better match client-side rendered models. (Thanks, /u/Spurks)
- Fixed a bug where player body pitch could improperly rotate the entire player entity inside lag compensation processing.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> *Counter-Strike: Global Offensive update for 9/16/16 (9/17/16 UTC, 1.35.4.8)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Release Notes for 9/16/2016
> 16 SEP 2016 -
> 
> [Gameplay]
> - The first-person camera of players, spectators, and demo-viewers is no longer allowed to rise higher than their third-person head. This should prevent first-person players from being able to see from perspectives where their third-person head is not also exposed.
> - When a player's first-person camera is adjusted, bullets fired from both their client and server-side locations are also adjusted to emit from the corrected position.
> - If for any reason the third-person player animation lowers a player's head beneath the client's first-person camera, the client's first-person camera is lowered to stay at or under the height of their third-person head. This means that the third-person motion of the player is now represented more accurately from the first-person perspective.
> - Third-person landing recovery animations are now weighted based on altitude traversed and duration in-air. Players landing from small jumps or falling from lesser heights will play more subtle landing animations.
> - The anti-crouch-spam system has been changed to use degrading speed, instead of logging keypress-count. As before, the more often players crouch, the slower they will rise or lower. But this should now prevent bugs where players would instantly stand, or lose their crouch-spam penalty by moving a tiny amount. If players crouch even more, eventually they will just stay standing up.
> - First-person and third-person crouch speed is now more closely related. The third-person player lowers more quickly to match the first-person representation.
> - Players landing in crouch positions play a more subtle landing animation that raises their third-person head less noticeably.
> - Molotovs are no longer extinguished by smokes that are significantly below them, so now it is possible to smoke inside hut on Nuke and throw a molotov on top of hut, or smoke under palace balcony on Mirage and throw a molotov on balcony floor.
> - Molotovs are no longer extinguished by smokes that are above the fire height.
> - Molotovs no longer spread under closed doors.
> - Smoke grenades no longer get stuck in player clips when they extinguish flames upon bouncing off a wall.
> 
> [Sound]
> - Increased fidelity and reduced distortion for fire sounds for AWP, SSG 08, G3SG1 and SCAR-20.
> - Added unique reload, distant and draw sounds for SSG 08, G3SG1 and SCAR-20.
> - Gunshot tails for AWP, SSG 08, G3SG1 and SCAR-20 no longer remain at the position they were fired, and instead more accurately spread over the environment.
> 
> [Maps]
> - Latest version of de_cache, minor bug fixes.
> 
> [Misc]
> - Lag compensation system will now reliably restore pose parameters responsible for animation layering which makes server-side hitboxes for lag compensated players better match client-side rendered models. (Thanks, /u/Spurks)
> - Fixed a bug where player body pitch could improperly rotate the entire player entity inside lag compensation processing.


Third person first person third person bleh bleh bleh, lol. I get some, kinda, but... lol.


----------



## Wovermars1996

New AWP sound actually is pretty good. Just going to miss the old iconic sound


----------



## lolllll117

I love the long lasting echo of the new Awp sound. It actually sounds even scarier now!

Also someone likes the Redline skins so much, they made their Pagani look just like their AWP: Redline


----------



## semencmoz

please ensure you are wearing your seat belt. study shows that in case of changing AK and M4 sound it rases chances of your survival up to 26%.


----------



## pez

Idk if I'm the minority, but I like the new sounds. I haven't gotten to play with them just yet, but the scout sound always bothered me in CS:GO TBH.


----------



## beatfried

My only problem with the new sounds is, that I can't really tell apart the smgs...


----------



## chemicalfan

It's an SMG, you don't need to know anything else (unless it's a P90)









I don't see the point of the new sounds, they aren't an improvement really. The P250 is AWFUL now.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yeah. Sounds like a P-5h0oter.

Sorry. Bad joke.

I like a lot of the sounds though. I guess I just wanted some change.


----------



## tristanbear

I don't mind the new sounds. I actually really like the pistol ones.


----------



## espn

Black screen after CSGO if I turn xbox app DVR off with my RX460. Anyone finds out a solution for this?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Black screen after CSGO if I turn xbox app DVR off with my RX460. Anyone finds out a solution for this?


There's all sorts of black screen issues with the Polaris lineup in CS:GO. Let AMD know to fix the issue.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4yl1vv/csgo_problems_with_rx_470_and_460_need_developer/

Posted awhile back. There's many threads on it.


----------



## chemicalfan

What do you guys reckon on the PEA? Richard Lewis was firing warning shots over this being a risk to the whole esport environment.....bit dramatic, but it's always hard to marry domestic & international competition in conventional sports (except tennis, they seem to have it down)


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's all sorts of black screen issues with the Polaris lineup in CS:GO. Let AMD know to fix the issue.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/4yl1vv/csgo_problems_with_rx_470_and_460_need_developer/
> 
> Posted awhile back. There's many threads on it.


ok thx


----------



## ncck

rate 786432

Is great
What it did for me

On 128 tic servers:
0% choke
ping stable - meaning it doesn't move up/down fast, stays at solid numbers for most of the match
spraying is more fluid
You see people just a hair bit earlier

I originally thought it would use 6 MB/s but it's 6 Mbps... haha! Didn't know I could use the new max so easily







I was like... how much data can really go to a computer from the server lol

While it's much better it still doesn't feel as good as 1.6 did online, I'm guessing that's because the extrapolation was able to be lowered client side in 1.6 to some pretty extreme values and I don't think they had a backwards reconciliation system in place or at least not as advanced. Still this update definitely improved things


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> rate 786432
> 
> Is great
> What it did for me
> 
> On 128 tic servers:
> 0% choke
> ping stable - meaning it doesn't move up/down fast, stays at solid numbers for most of the match
> spraying is more fluid
> You see people just a hair bit earlier
> 
> I originally thought it would use 6 MB/s but it's 6 Mbps... haha! Didn't know I could use the new max so easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was like... how much data can really go to a computer from the server lol
> 
> While it's much better it still doesn't feel as good as 1.6 did online, I'm guessing that's because the extrapolation was able to be lowered client side in 1.6 to some pretty extreme values and I don't think they had a backwards reconciliation system in place or at least not as advanced. Still this update definitely improved things


Why 786432? seems like a random number


----------



## b0z0

I wish they would work on the real issues and stop worrying about skins, and gun sounds.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I wish they would work on the real issues and stop worrying about skins, and gun sounds.


The new gun sounds make me wanna stop playing almost every time I hear them, they sound like something you'd find in a F2P game.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The new gun sounds make me wanna stop playing almost every time I hear them, they sound like something you'd find in a F2P game.


With a few exceptions (p250, five seven) I actually don't mind the new sounds since they are significantly less ear rapey than before.

Although I haven't really played a lot of cs recently so...


----------



## Lazah

In relation to valve not updating cs enough I think I've just about got my fair share from the game. With over 2000 hrs in the game I probably need to stop soon and find something else.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> In relation to valve not updating cs enough I think I've just about got my fair share from the game. With over 2000 hrs in the game I probably need to stop soon and find something else.


I think I have learn all basic, how to learn more advanced skills?


----------



## PurpleChef

s1mple... the res


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I think I have learn all basic, how to learn more advanced skills?


you mean you learned all controls and rules? you have a loooong way to go.
where? some googling tutorials on youtube, some practicing day and night. Its hard to say that there is unified way to git gud.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> you mean you learned all controls and rules? you have a loooong way to go.
> where? some googling tutorials on youtube, some practicing day and night. Its hard to say that there is unified way to git gud.


I mean I had played around 90 hours XD but still I think I am very average.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I mean I had played around 90 hours XD but still I think I am very average.


i'd say to learn all basics and defaults, you have to put at least 350 hours, than maybe it's average MM level. it's hard to say really what you consider as average, take me as an example, at this point I played this game slightly less than 2k hours (without any dedication though) and I consider myself average.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> i'd say to learn all basics and defaults, you have to put at least 350 hours, than maybe it's average MM level. it's hard to say really what you consider as average, take me as an example, at this point I played this game slightly less than 2k hours (without any dedication though) and I consider myself average.


How did you learn the more advanced skill? Youtube or something else? Any youtube channel suggestion for learning advanced skill?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> How did you learn the more advanced skill? Youtube or something else? Any youtube channel suggestion for learning advanced skill?


CS is quite simple game, it doesn't require any advanced skill or knowledge to be a good player. you can know nothing about bunnyhopping or surfing and still be a good player. More so, alot of technics are not universal - some people tend to crouchpeek, some tend to jumppeek, some awpers quickswich to unzoom, some doublezoom, some players making emphasis on studying popflashes, others use flashes on- the-go. you can just google csgo tutorials like this and try to get any new tips for yourself, to know. after that it is only 2 things:
1) watching pros play (and better to watch POV of players different styles and constantly try to answer question: "what is he trying to do right now?")
2) practice


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> CS is quite simple game, it doesn't require any advanced skill or knowledge to be a good player. you can know nothing about bunnyhopping or surfing and still be a good player. More so, alot of technics are not universal - some people tend to crouchpeek, some tend to jumppeek, some awpers quickswich to unzoom, some doublezoom, some players making emphasis on studying popflashes, others use flashes on- the-go. you can just google csgo tutorials like this and try to get any new tips for yourself, to know. after that it is only 2 things:
> 1) watching pros play (and better to watch POV of players different styles and constantly try to answer question: "what is he trying to do right now?")
> 2) practice


thx for sharing and what do you mean by POV? Watching different players with different style?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> thx for sharing and what do you mean by POV? Watching different players with different style?


Watching different players from their Point Of View. You download demo of pro game, load it with csgo, switch to specific player and dont switch off.
entry fraggers: Envyus Apex, Astralis dupreeh, SK Taco, Vintage NIP Friberg (2012-2013)
AWPers: NaVi Guardian, SK Fallen, Vintage KennyS (late 2014 - early 2015)
Lurkers: vintage NIP Get Right (up until early 2015), Hiko, Envyus Happy
Riflers: Shox, Olofmeister, Forest etc
also there is very good studying materials of VODS with comms, they are abit outdated in terms of game meta, but still very worth watching: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeOvrZ6ozGzyOmX3rEza5O0EN41FUVryv


----------



## ncck

@purple

That's the new max


----------



## beatfried

I wouldn't say Guardian is a good example for a new player to look at... I mean yeah - hes inhuman. But as a new player you really shouldn't do the things he does. he brings himself regularly in situations you shouldn't be and couldn't get out if you aren't him


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> I wouldn't say Guardian is a good example for a new player to look at... I mean yeah - hes inhuman. But as a new player you really shouldn't do the things he does. he brings himself regularly in situations you shouldn't be and couldn't get out if you aren't him


For 90-hour gametime player any of these players levels are unreachable. imo if you want to learn, learn from the best.


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> @purple
> 
> That's the new max


New max?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> Watching different players from their Point Of View. You download demo of pro game, load it with csgo, switch to specific player and dont switch off.
> entry fraggers: Envyus Apex, Astralis dupreeh, SK Taco, Vintage NIP Friberg (2012-2013)
> AWPers: NaVi Guardian, SK Fallen, Vintage KennyS (late 2014 - early 2015)
> Lurkers: vintage NIP Get Right (up until early 2015), Hiko, Envyus Happy
> Riflers: Shox, Olofmeister, Forest etc
> also there is very good studying materials of VODS with comms, they are abit outdated in terms of game meta, but still very worth watching: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeOvrZ6ozGzyOmX3rEza5O0EN41FUVryv


Thx, very interesting. Just watching twitch.tv is not enough comparing to this?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Thx, very interesting. Just watching twitch.tv is not enough comparing to this?


dont know. maybe enough. but I think POVs would be much more effective, because usually games streamed not to show people playstyle and tricks that can be useful on specific positions, but most interesting moments.


----------



## espn

Is WarOwl the most popular CSGO youtube channel?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> I wouldn't say Guardian is a good example for a new player to look at... I mean yeah - hes inhuman. But as a new player you really shouldn't do the things he does. he brings himself regularly in situations you shouldn't be and couldn't get out if you aren't him


I just watched some Guardian plays in youtube, he is like faster than aimbotting:heyyou:


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Is WarOwl the most popular CSGO youtube channel?


don't! please don't watch warowl.
better search for Steel (JoshNissan) Adren (Adren_TV), HattonGames, some people like trilluxe (obviously many people, but I think they're all german..) I can't stand his strong German accent and his german behavior.
if your interested in match analysis and pro teams or just want to listen to someone for hours, watch thoorin.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> don't! please don't watch warowl.
> better search for Steel (JoshNissan) Adren (Adren_TV), HattonGames, some people like trilluxe (obviously many people, but I think they're all german..) I can't stand his strong German accent and his german behavior.
> if your interested in match analysis and pro teams or just want to listen to someone for hours, watch thoorin.


This 100%. Definitely try and watch as much pro matches as possible and learn what top players do. Understand why they do it!


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> don't! please don't watch warowl.
> better search for Steel (JoshNissan) Adren (Adren_TV), HattonGames, some people like trilluxe (obviously many people, but I think they're all german..) I can't stand his strong German accent and his german behavior.
> if your interested in match analysis and pro teams or just want to listen to someone for hours, watch thoorin.


I disagree with this, WarOwl is great to watch if you're starting out, and even beyond that (probably to Nova level, I guess - but you see some terrible plays by high level players on MM Academy). He may not be pro, but he's been playing CS for years, is high ranked (Global, I think?), and has a great entertainment style. Problem with the pros is that too often, they are very dry in delivery. Adren is a great resource too, but it's very plain in delivery. Trilluxe is great for nade tips and little trick plays, and 3kliksphilip is also great for this. Lately, I've been watching YNkCSGO, and his Janko Unchained series. He does a great job of breaking down pro strats, and it's something that you can work into your own MM games (if you can get your team to listen).

I have 2 tips for someone new to CS (and I still feel new to CS, despite playing for 2 years):

Play DM. If in any doubt, play DM. You may think Scream has god-like aim, but he probably still plays a few hours of deathmatch EVERY SINGLE DAY!
Please, for the sanity of your teammates, learn economy. This isn't COD, money talks in CS. Also, your money isn't yours, it is your team's. Don't be the guy that full buys when the rest of your team are skint.


----------



## ncck

Dm is the slowest way to build aim, csgo aim train dark is the fastest way to build aim

Do reflex training and set all axis and ranges, then do 3 minutes of each distance with your back against the wall of each level, make sure you have 100 percent accuracy for each one or repeat, 15+ minutes a day and you will have amazing aim in two weeks

You can also do the fast aiming with rotating targets at god speed with infinite target duration, just follow the target with your cross hair to work on tracking aim
You can also work on following it while non stop spraying

This won't make you amazing at the game but you can get A+ in esea just by having good aim, or global if you can withstand all the noobs and cheating

Then watch pro matches, work on cross hair placement, LEARN ALL NADES!!!, and just build game sense over time

Best way to really get good is compete in leagues, scrim, and have a static team. Once you play a full season you'll be better than you ever were


----------



## MR-e

Honestly, I think the approach of maximizing raw aim can only get you so far. There's no point if you have the mindset of a potato and you're still sitting in B watching tunnels while the T's have taken over Cat/Long A and your entire team is dead...

Watching Pro Matches will also do you no good if you don't know what to look for. One needs to want to learn and know what to look for. Only then will they learn timing attacks, when to rotate, how to make judgment calls, radar/ mini map etc from watching pro matches - this all comes with time and experience. Too much noobs just expect to hop in and shoot heads and expect to be amazing at this game.

Those new to CSGO I find fail to understand the thinking aspect of the game completely and only focus on the K/D.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I disagree with this, WarOwl is great to watch if you're starting out, and even beyond that (probably to Nova level, I guess - but you see some terrible plays by high level players on MM Academy). He may not be pro, but he's been playing *CS for years, is high ranked (Global, I think?)*, and has a great entertainment style. Problem with the pros is that too often, they are very dry in delivery. Adren is a great resource too, but it's very plain in delivery. Trilluxe is great for nade tips and little trick plays, and 3kliksphilip is also great for this. Lately, I've been watching YNkCSGO, and his Janko Unchained series. He does a great job of breaking down pro strats, and it's something that you can work into your own MM games (if you can get your team to listen).


High ranked = doesn't tell the whole story. Regardless, he's not Global either. Nor has he been playing CS for years when he made his tutorial videos. He essentially played late CS:Source, and started with GO.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> Honestly, I think the approach of maximizing raw aim can only get you so far. There's no point if you have the mindset of a potato and you're still sitting in B watching tunnels while the T's have taken over Cat/Long A and your entire team is dead...


True, these people ending up being campers, with high kill but not helping the team at all.


----------



## chemicalfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> High ranked = doesn't tell the whole story. Regardless, he's not Global either. Nor has he been playing CS for years when he made his tutorial videos. He essentially played late CS:Source, and started with GO.


Agreed, although you can't deny that getting to Global takes effort & commitment. I get confused whether he's GE on main, and lower on his smurf (the "Road to Global" series). I thought he's been playing for 10 years? So, later days of 1.6?

My point is, anyone at Global can give pointers to Silvers & Novas. Except the vertigo elites. Gamesense is pretty important









Forgot to mention nomicro4u - he's got useful info for super-new player, and is very entertaining


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Agreed, although you can't deny that getting to Global takes effort & commitment. I get confused whether he's GE on main, and lower on his smurf (the "Road to Global" series). *I thought he's been playing for 10 years? So, later days of 1.6?*
> 
> My point is, anyone at Global can give pointers to Silvers & Novas. Except the vertigo elites. Gamesense is pretty important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention nomicro4u - he's got useful info for super-new player, and is very entertaining


He's never actually played 1.6 besides hopping on for a few mins. He briefly played Source.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Dm is the slowest way to build aim, csgo aim train dark is the fastest way to build aim
> 
> Do reflex training and set all axis and ranges, then do 3 minutes of each distance with your back against the wall of each level, make sure you have 100 percent accuracy for each one or repeat, 15+ minutes a day and you will have amazing aim in two weeks
> 
> You can also do the fast aiming with rotating targets at god speed with infinite target duration, just follow the target with your cross hair to work on tracking aim
> You can also work on following it while non stop spraying
> 
> This won't make you amazing at the game but you can get A+ in esea just by having good aim, or global if you can withstand all the noobs and cheating
> 
> Then watch pro matches, work on cross hair placement, LEARN ALL NADES!!!, and just build game sense over time
> 
> Best way to really get good is compete in leagues, scrim, and have a static team. Once you play a full season you'll be better than you ever were


the training_aim_csgo map is a decent test of your aim, but it's kind of unnatural, and doing so before hopping into a scrim doesn't really help whatsoever. much better off surfing or aim mapping, at least in my experience.


----------



## semencmoz

in line with training topic, aim arena gamemode (maps with am_ prefix) is also useful if you want to learn how to peek corners and how to not overexpose full body while peeking. and depending on the map it could also help with aim (some am_ maps are full of medium-sized boxes behind which only top of the head of the model is visible - effectively combining full cover and body cover.)


----------



## emsj86

Work on your aim. Not so much spray but tap firing. Learn angles for different maps. Learn smokes and flashes. Learn what people tend to do and just overall good team work. An ok group of grabbers that use good map awareness and teamwork with well times smokes and flashes can do a lot. For example don't do what I see a lot people do and use all your Smokes flashes and Nades 15 seconds into a round. Saving Molly's for end of round to get people to move from an area or to have them peak helps.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.eleague.com/news/2016/9/27/eleague-to-host-csgo-major-championship-1

ELeague to host the next Major. Now this is exciting!


----------



## vtech1

is there a way to get back the old gun sounds? i want the awp and ak47 sounds back the way they were before , just those 2 guns. also did anyone els get the "party member banned" message?? i am getting penalized for being queued with a cheater by valve's own servers so why am i getting a penalty for valves servers mistake this isn't fair to me. i only play with 1 friend and he got the same message since we play competitive together


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtech1*
> 
> is there a way to get back the old gun sounds? i want the awp and ak47 sounds back the way they were before , just those 2 guns. also did anyone els get the "party member banned" message?? i am getting penalized for being queued with a cheater by valve's own servers so why am i getting a penalty for valves servers mistake this isn't fair to me. i only play with 1 friend and he got the same message since we play competitive together


This is so ridiculous


----------



## vtech1

i do have a screenshot if that helps
i should mention that my VAC status is still good and i am not vac banned or anything, its just that my cs go stats were as they put it in the message "adjusted"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtech1*
> 
> is there a way to get back the old gun sounds? i want the awp and ak47 sounds back the way they were before , just those 2 guns. also did anyone els get the "party member banned" message?? i am getting penalized for being queued with a cheater by valve's own servers so why am i getting a penalty for valves servers mistake this isn't fair to me. i only play with 1 friend and he got the same message since we play competitive together


Assuming this isn't happening all the time, I don't really see the issue. At the end of the day, your MM rank hardly means much.

There's no way to get the old sounds back if you want to play in MM or any server with sv_pure 1.


----------



## Dsrt

MM/esea/faceit rank doesnt mean anything before youre in top 0.01%.

Easiest way to train aim is to play aim_map vs friends. Gives more real situation than vs dummy bots with no guns.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtech1*
> 
> is there a way to get back the old gun sounds? i want the awp and ak47 sounds back the way they were before , just those 2 guns. also did anyone els get the "party member banned" message?? i am getting penalized for being queued with a cheater by valve's own servers so why am i getting a penalty for valves servers mistake this isn't fair to me. i only play with 1 friend and he got the same message since we play competitive together


you want the old sound of the ak, really?


----------



## chemicalfan

The AK hasn't changed...?

Great news on ELEAGUE hosting the next major, gonna be televised too!


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> The AK hasn't changed...?
> 
> Great news on ELEAGUE hosting the next major, gonna be televised too!


at least not since the early beta... where it was the old CSS Sound I think?


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone see the WESG prize pool? 1.5Million. This will be the largest prize pool for GO, if not all of CS history.


----------



## espn

would you guy jumps out of a danger corner then uses awp to quick zoom and shoot?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> would you guy jumps out of a danger corner then uses awp to quick zoom and shoot?


I'd say that depends on the necessity (match situation, score etc), your skill to execute those movements, and your enemy's skill.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> I'd say that depends on the necessity (match situation, score etc), your skill to execute those movements, and your enemy's skill.


The best and seem like only adavantage would be zoom while in the air or pre zoom before jump, then just fire once landed? The other simpler way is quick run out of corner to another side to have a look where is the enemy sniper but the risk is good sniper would kill me.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> ... but the risk is good sniper would kill me.


This is exactly the problem: there's always a risk to execute such movement. And whether the risk is worthy to be taken is up for you to decide.

* Disclaimer: I'm not a sniper


----------



## MR-e

New rifle sounds are #_#
Will take a bit to get used to


----------



## dmasteR

Release Notes for 9/28/2016
28 SEP 2016 -

*[GAMEPLAY]*
- Replaced accuracy model for shots taken while in the air. See http://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/air-time/ for details. (Thanks /u/SlothSquadron for RC feedback)
*[SOUND]*
- Increased fidelity and reduced distortion in fire sounds for Famas, Galil, Aug, SG553, M4A4, M4A1-S, unsilenced M4A1-S, and AK47.
- Added unique distant, draw, and reload sounds for Famas, Galil, Aug, SG553, M4A4, M4A1-S, and unsilenced M4A1-S.
*[MISC]*
- Added Series 2 Pins to available offers.
- Added Bestiary Sticker Capsule to available offers.
- Added Sugarface Sticker Capsule to available offers.
- Added new convar sv_jump_impulse which controls initial upward speed of jumps.
- Fixed watch streams tab to correctly show top twitch.tv CS:GO streams.


----------



## espn

which pro player do you guys like to watch and why?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> which pro player do you guys like to watch and why?


I used to like to watch NV Happy. mid 2014 - mid 2015 he was godlike in terms of reading the game and using a smoke to take an situational advantage over the enemy. late 2015 - mid 2016 he lost his mojo, and right now he slowly coming back. also Fnatic Krimz at the Fnatic peaks was "how you should play this game" guy to watch. also I like


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> I used to like to watch NV Happy. mid 2014 - mid 2015 he was godlike in terms of reading the game and using the smoke to take an situational advantage over the enemy. late 2015 - mid 2016 he lost his mojo, and right now he slowly coming back. also Fnatic Krimz at the Fnatic peaks was "how you should play this game" guy to watch. also I like


those pro player reaction time and instant accuracy is really crazy, I think someone with aimbot would lose.


----------



## PurpleChef

**** the new sounds are so bad. Sounds like it would be from a FPS 10 years ago, Action Quake 2 Maybe lol...
Really... what is going on...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> **** the new sounds are so bad. Sounds like it would be from a FPS 10 years ago, Action Quake 2 Maybe lol...
> Really... what is going on...


The sounds are actually realistic. I guess that's what Valve was going for.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The sounds are actually realistic. I guess that's what Valve was going for.


not sure about that. I mean how would you record new weapon sound without recording actual weapon gunshots? It sounds more realistic because previous sounds were put into really bad compressor to use them with x360.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/54zym7/old_gun_sounds_vs_new_gun_sounds_volume/


----------



## ignsvn

Last night was the first time I played after the last CS:GO update.

The AK47 sound was.. funny..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> not sure about that. I mean how would you record new weapon sound without recording actual weapon gunshots? It sounds more realistic because previous sounds were put into really bad compressor to use them with x360.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/54zym7/old_gun_sounds_vs_new_gun_sounds_volume/


The old sounds were without a doubt distorted. They don't need to record new weapon sounds though without considering in the patch notes they stated what they did.
Quote:


> - Increased fidelity and reduced distortion


I'm assuming they had the old non-modified sound file from the gun range.

Listen to some of the gun sounds, and compare it to a real life gun sounds. They sound very similar.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

All sounds seems pretty similar to me right now.


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The old sounds were without a doubt distorted. They don't need to record new weapon sounds though without considering in the patch notes they stated what they did.
> I'm assuming they had the old non-modified sound file from the gun range.
> 
> Listen to some of the gun sounds, and compare it to a real life gun sounds. They sound very similar.


Link me one audio/video with identical sound, its not even close. You either have bad ears or really bad soundsystem, sound is trash


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Link me one audio/video with identical sound, its not even close. You either have bad ears or really bad soundsystem, sound is trash


If you know anything about sound, you should know that in case loud noises like gunshots basically every different recording session will sound differently based on factors like surroundings, landscape, air humidity and temperature, the gun itself and recording tech.
basically you can take 2 different vids with ak shots and they wont sound even close to each other. 



, 



.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

these new sounds are awful


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Link me one audio/video with identical sound, its not even close. You either have bad ears or really bad soundsystem, sound is trash


You've clearly never actually heard any of these guns fired in real life nor do you understand how recordings work. The new sounds in CS:GO, all sound *similar* to the one's in real life. However Valve has clearly made the sounds more muffled, less reverberated and lower pitched than real life. Not a bad thing, as now the sounds are way less distorted than the old sounds, and they allow you to turn your volume higher without it being unpleasant to the ears.

My sound system is fine, Creative Audio X-FI HD, DT 990's, but feel free to attack me because you don't understand.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone see the WESG prize pool? 1.5Million. This will be the largest prize pool for GO, if not all of CS history.


These prize pools just keep getting bigger and bigger








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> which pro player do you guys like to watch and why?


Snax. so sneaky!


----------



## confed

Just dropped in. Happy to see that prize pool announcement.


----------



## Arizonian

Good morning with a cup of coffee and 



 starting. Astralis vs Fnatic up 1st.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Good morning with a cup of coffee and
> 
> 
> 
> starting. Astralis vs Fnatic up 1st.


Dennis and his fantastic pistol rounds. Its crazy how often he delivers!

EDIT: That was quite a impressive win by Fnatic, wow.


----------



## eBombzor

Wow that Optic vs Astralis game was one hell of a match. I thought Optic was GG but looks like they're slowly grinding their way up through this tournament. That tarik clutch was insane lol

Hopefully Liquid stays afloat vs Fnatic. Not likely but one could hope.

EDIT: I guess today is NA's day


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Dennis and his fantastic pistol rounds. Its crazy how often he delivers!
> 
> EDIT: That was quite a impressive win by Fnatic, wow.





Spoiler: Warning: Results Spoiler!



To come from behind was something but not as surprising as SK vs VP.

SK vs VP
Navi vs Liquid


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Results Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To come from behind was something but not as surprising as SK vs VP.
> 
> SK vs VP
> Navi vs Liquid


Rooting for Liquid of course, but an SK vs Na'Vi final would be great. Hopefully Na'Vi destroys them


----------



## Arizonian

Spoiler: Gaming going on Warning - Dont open if you dont want to know results: Spoiler!



I'm sooooooo bummed for Liquid. Nice try to come back from 11 behind. Better luck in Oakland.



SK vs VP up


----------



## eBombzor

Oh my lord this SK vs VP game is insane! VP is just not giving up.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Oh my lord this SK vs VP game is insane! VP is just not giving up.


This is by far the best match all event. Lets go SK!









VACOOOOOOO!

RIP SK. Incredible fight from both teams. VP vs NAVI in finals.


----------



## lolllll117

that SK vs VP match was insane...

So many overtimes... so many times SK could have won...
And i never expected VP to do so good on nuke


----------



## eBombzor

WOW VP! What a great series. Just wow. Reminds me of ESL Dubai last year.

Dam this series was unreal. Best b03 I've seen in a long time.

Hoping for a great final


----------



## lolllll117

The first map of the finals...


----------



## Wovermars1996




----------



## dmasteR

What a glorious win by NAVI. Fantastic match! Winning a tournament on s1mple's birthday, what a fantastic gift for him.


----------



## eBombzor

Congrats to Na'Vi! Lackluster first two maps but an exciting finish for s1mple's first international tournament.

Great tournament in terms of quality CS!


----------



## Arizonian

Well after how hard it was back and forth vs SK, VP came in HOT against Navi. It was also painfully obvious the 1st map wasn't Navi's strongest map.

Navi did not give up and it made for some fun clutch moments. Got to hand it to VP they made them earn it, that's for sure.

Rare weekend where I had no adult plans and got to soak these last two days in.


----------



## Aventadoor

So for the last months ive barely played CSGO.
Now I finally got my Logitech G Pro, but the game is a total mess?
MM is as broken as ever, more random then ive ever seen.
GG Volvo, thank you for reminding me why I barely played the last months.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> So for the last months ive barely played CSGO.
> Now I finally got my Logitech G Pro, but the game is a total mess?
> MM is as broken as ever, more random then ive ever seen.
> GG Volvo, thank you for reminding me why I barely played the last months.


I can relate mostly, I never liked MM to begin with and it seems like only this and late last year people I've known who have been playing since launch (including myself) have just gotten tired of it and stopped playing.
I will occasionally jump in and play DM or Casual but other than that, I just don't really feel like playing much anymore.


----------



## emsj86

Yea but even cevo and Faceit suck now. Can't get a game with it a troll or people dropping out. I don't mind the sounds. But is it me or the ak and Awp accuracy are so messed up. It's like they took a game of 70 percent skill and 30 luck to the opposite.


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You've clearly never actually heard any of these guns fired in real life nor do you understand how recordings work. The new sounds in CS:GO, all sound *similar* to the one's in real life. However Valve has clearly made the sounds more muffled, less reverberated and lower pitched than real life. Not a bad thing, as now the sounds are way less distorted than the old sounds, and they allow you to turn your volume higher without it being unpleasant to the ears.
> 
> My sound system is fine, Creative Audio X-FI HD, DT 990's, but feel free to attack me because you don't understand.


Been working with sounds ~10 years, so yes, i do.
You said the things yourself = not realistic. Bad EQ etc


----------



## Wovermars1996

SIXER in, Devil out
https://teamenvyus.com/blogs/news/sixer-to-start-for-envy-csgo


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> SIXER in, Devil out
> https://teamenvyus.com/blogs/news/sixer-to-start-for-envy-csgo


Bringing SIXER in is pretty cool to see. Insane 1.6 player who didn't come back to CS until last year. Will be interesting to see if he can actually compete at this level of play. He's been really inconsistent so far.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Release Notes for 10/6/2016
> 6 OCT 2016 -
> 
> [Graffiti]
> - Added ability to apply graffiti. http://www.counter-strike.net/graffiti/
> - Added Community Graffiti Box 1 to offers.
> - Added CS:GO Graffiti Box to offers.
> - For a limited time every player will get a graffiti pattern when they launch the game.
> - Added sealed graffiti to the list of possible weekly drops.
> - Graffiti FAQ: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7737-UKVB-0657
> [Misc]
> - Improved reliability of smoke grenades popping to extinguish fire when bouncing smoke grenade on displacement surfaces.
> - Fixed respawn waves not working outside of Guardian and Strike missions.
> - Added steam protocol support for connect and playcast commands:
> - steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/
> +connect%20127.0.0.1:27015
> - steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/
> +playcast%20%22http://cdn.net/match/id%22
> [Sound]
> - Fixed bug where M4A1-S was audible at long range.
> - Lowered volume of weapon sounds.
> - Made minor volume mix adjustments.


They added Sprays....


----------



## chemicalfan

So whose going to buy graffiti?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> So whose going to buy graffiti?


You only have a limited amount of uses per graffiti. What a joke!


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You only have a limited amount of uses per graffiti. What a joke!


Just like the weapon skin, it's called "minimal wear"!


----------



## semencmoz

i guess because everyone dont like an idea of buying limited times use sprays, one of the two things will happen:
1) sprays will get really cheap (like 10 cents per spray and such) and giving their very limited usability, this "feature" will be abandoned as were abandoned The gR8 Revolver and custom HUD rework. and people will only buy most "offensive" sprays just to spray "REKT" on the enemy's spawn after clean rounds.
2) they will remove limitations, and community will rant about something else. and everyone will forget that you have to pay for the feature that was free in previous games.

although i don't mind this feature. I'm afraid that CSGO won't be anything much bigger than it is right now, because every minor update (in scale of other games, where dirty bomb or the Overwatch per say can add an entire mechanics to the game, in general scale adding translucent textures in the game - is quite a small update) general community takes like a personal insult that literally kills the game.

In that shade, where a year ago I'd say the future of CSGO is with new maps and weapons (and probably new player models / customizable player models), now the future of CSGO is to improve hit detection once in a while and run "operations" twice a year.


----------



## Ukkooh

I don't understand why people got upset over an extra feature they're not forced to use. Besides some people have been asking for sprays for years.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I don't understand why people got upset over an extra feature they're not forced to use. Besides some people have been asking for sprays for years.


I think people are just upset because of the limited uses, and that they have to pay for a feature that in the older games for free. Personally I don't mind because I'd rather not see porn sprays in my MM games.


----------



## pez

Kinda surprised it took this long to see sprays.

Played a couple games for the first time in about a month... Overwatch had ruined my ability to counter stage apparently...my aim is back to being poor again







.


----------



## beatfried

the sprays in itself didn't take this long... what took this time was thinking of a way to make the most money out of it


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784835450808610816
Rumors -Karrigan +gla1ve. Not sure how I feel about that, but Astralis continually falls behind. This team has so much potential, but we never see it at a tournament.


----------



## semencmoz

I like karrigan, so much experience, smart guy, but in my opinion, he should've ben dropped from the squad just before cajunB. thing is that since the start of the year he was underwhelming not just as an IGL (when previously were "chokers" - team that was considered favorite to win tournaments, but failing ti past semis/quarters, Astralis started to struggle even with getting out of group stages), but also as a player, especially when they decided that device will main AWP and karrigan started to play with rifles.

ATM i hope mousesports will get their things together and finally remove spiidi/dennis and sign karrigan back to the org and the team.


----------



## lolllll117

I don't understand Virtus.Pro...

A few days ago they beat SK gaming in a BO3. They also made Navi look like a bunch of Silvers on Cobble. But they just lost 4-16 on mirage, a map they are supposed to be good at, to a mixed russian team.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I don't understand Virtus.Pro...
> 
> A few days ago they beat SK gaming in a BO3. They also made Navi look like a bunch of Silvers on Cobble. But they just lost 4-16 on mirage, a map they are supposed to be good at, to a mixed russian team.


Casters are continuously claiming that VP are a LAN team. So-so online and just somehow monstrous at LANs.


----------



## LastRages

Well my BenQ stopped working last night. Tried to play @ 60hz for the first time in 2+ years and its extremely difficult.


----------



## pez

Is it out of warranty? BenQ/Zowie support was pretty helpful in my case.


----------



## LastRages

Yeah its out of warranty unfortunately, and it was dropped while it was being moved so I doubt it would have been covered anyways.

I'll just have to save up for a new one.


----------



## emsj86

The game I feel I. Love with is fading out. This time last year cs go was booming. Now it's up date after update of stuff we don need. I actually don't mind the updates as in not forced to buy anything but the fact that the community has asked for better hit detection and better servers and etc. Is it really that hard to give us these things. People wouldn't mind the money grabs if we saw something come out of it that benefits the core game. Literally I feel like the game went from 70 percent skill to 70 percent luck 30 skill


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> The game I feel I. Love with is fading out. This time last year cs go was booming. Now it's up date after update of stuff we don need. I actually don't mind the updates as in not forced to buy anything but the fact that the community has asked for better hit detection and better servers and etc. Is it really that hard to give us these things. People wouldn't mind the money grabs if we saw something come out of it that benefits the core game. Literally I feel like the game went from 70 percent skill to 70 percent luck 30 skill


In what way has it become more luck? If anything the new recoil update has actually increased the skill gap.

Hit detection has gotten improvements. At the end of the day, you're playing over the internet. I'll agree with better servers, but why not just play on other services that do have 128Tick servers?

The New Inferno is in the Beta build!
Quote:


> MAPS
> 
> A revised version of de_inferno is available in the Beta depot. Check it out and send us your feedback!
> GAMEPLAY
> 
> Added a 0.4 second cooldown to the crouch button to reduce the visual noise from spamming crouch in the air.
> This is tunable via the convar sv_timebetweenducks.
> Fixed a case where a player's crouch state did not match the state of the +duck key. The most noticeable case was when taking over a bot that was crouching.
> Adjusted bomb plant animation when planting the bomb while already crouched.
> Fixed a bug where molotovs/incendiary grenades did not generate flames when they exploded on the corner of a ledge.
> Reduced viewmodel rotational effect when pointing a weapon at near-vertical angles
> Xbox Game DVR
> 
> Added a performance recommendation for Windows 10 users explaining how to disable Game DVR if it is enabled.
> UI
> 
> Sniper scopes are much more responsive to your actual accuracy; the blur is driven by your current inaccuracy.
> NOTE: There are no gameplay changes to scoped accuracy. The display now more-correctly represents your current inaccuracy.
> Crosshair blur fidelity improved.
> New console variable cl_crosshair_sniper_show_normal_inaccuracy (default 0) includes standing inaccuracy and spread in your sniper crosshair blur.
> MISC
> 
> Gameplay convars for community servers & workshop maps:
> weapon_air_spread_scale (default 1): Games that focus on air combat can set this to a lower value to improve weapon accuracy for players in the air.
> sv_enablebunnyhopping (default 0): Disables the air-velocity clamping to 110% of maximum running speed.
> sv_autobunnyhopping (default 0): Holding +jump causes players to automatically re-jump at the exact landing tick.





http://imgur.com/CYtJS

 For pictures!


----------



## Wovermars1996

NEW INFERNO

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785650923020312576


http://imgur.com/CYtJS


----------



## LastRages

Easy on the eyes. Should be interesting to see how its play with the changes.


----------



## dmasteR

http://imgur.com/xBSOz


And some more pictures!


----------



## Wovermars1996

So speculation of the next map to be removed and remade has begun.
Any thoughts of what it could be?
*cough Cobblestone*


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So speculation of the next map to be removed and remade has begun.
> Any thoughts of what it could be?
> *cough Cobblestone*


Cobble is unlikely considering it's already been remade. Dust2 / Cache / Mirage


----------



## LastRages

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Cobble is unlikely considering it's already been remade. Dust2 / Cache / Mirage


I feel like its going to be Dust2 that gets change next.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> *cough Cobblestone*


its one of the most played pro-lan maps alongside with mirage and cache.
candidates are dust 2 (desprately needs changes in all the ways), overpass (the least played pro-lan map, if not counting nuke), nuke (remade has failed to deliver so far, i doubt they will remove it though).


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Cobble is unlikely considering it's already been remade. Dust2 / Cache / Mirage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> its one of the most played pro-lan maps alongside with mirage and cache.
> candidates are dust 2 (desprately needs changes in all the ways), overpass (the least played pro-lan map, if not counting nuke), nuke (remade has failed to deliver so far, i doubt they will remove it though).


I'm just basing Cobble off of how many pros said they'd like it remade or removed from the active map pool on Twitter including players from Astralis, Cloud9 and NaVi to name a few.
Also, just because Cobble is one of the most played maps doesn't mean it won't be removed from the active map pool. This is Valve we're talking about.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I'm just basing Cobble off of how many pros said they'd like it remade or removed from the active map pool on Twitter including players from Astralis, Cloud9 and NaVi to name a few.
> Also, just because Cobble is one of the most played maps doesn't mean it won't be removed from the active map pool. This is Valve we're talking about.


You're right. This is valve we're talking about. They've "listened" to the pro players and then don't even consider what they say.


----------



## pez

I actually want to play Inferno now...

I'd love to see Mirage be redone. I feel Cache could even use an update. Is that ground in t-spawn still causing FPS drops for people?


----------



## beatfried

Mirage was the first map Valve touched after release... so I doubt they'll gonna touch it next.

My Vote goes to Dust II the last "old" map.. Cache is new, Cobble is new, Nuke is new, Overpass is new, Inferno is new, train is new, Mirage is newer then Dust II (First Map they touched/added after release...) or maybe theres gonna be a new map? I bet they're afraid of touching Dust II


----------



## emsj86

Love to see mirage updated looks wise. I love mirage and wouldn't want much changed but visuals could get better. Atleast all this shows that csgo will more likely just be updated than a new game made anytime soon. As for luck what I'm referring to is people anymore just run and gun and jump peak. Which normally is bad but anymore it's becoming a more effective method as time and time out I get players jumping while strafing and boom head shot.


----------



## TheRic89

Is there any news of valve ever adding de_season back?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRic89*
> 
> Is there any news of valve ever adding de_season back?


Season isnt a map that people want to play competitively so most likely not. Valve needs to buy season as well, as its not a Valve owned map.


----------



## jameyscott

Karrigan officially benched.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785849882850590720


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Karrigan officially benched.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785849882850590720


LOL karrigan's video is pretty funny.


----------



## emsj86

I enjoyed season. Use to play it a ton on face it


----------



## TheRic89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Season isnt a map that people want to play competitively so most likely not. Valve needs to buy season as well, as its not a Valve owned map.


So, how likely are we to see some more maps(contra, mill/tuscan)? Or, are they pretty much done other than remaking and fixing the current ones?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRic89*
> 
> So, how likely are we to see some more maps(contra, mill/tuscan)? Or, are they pretty much done other than remaking and fixing the current ones?


Not sure on Contra, as I cant remember who made the map off hand (Wasn't Valve), Mill hasn't been a map that teams have wanted to play competitively in years due to how inferior it is to Tuscan. Brute the map maker for Tuscan has already remade the Tuscan for GO.

None of these will make it into the pro scene any time soon. So quite unlikely Valve will want to ever buy thr rights for these maps and make them official.

People need to also be willing to sell their map to Valve. Not sure why they wouldn't want to if Valve approached then as they will make a absolute killing off of it.


----------



## semencmoz

choo choo I jump onto a hype train, boiz. VAC-wave, beta for a new inferno, compatibility versions of alot of previous operations, choo-choo. I hope for greater diversity of co-op missions this time, fingers crossed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I'm just basing Cobble off of how many pros said they'd like it remade or removed from the active map pool on Twitter including players from Astralis, Cloud9 and NaVi to name a few.
> Also, just because Cobble is one of the most played maps doesn't mean it won't be removed from the active map pool. This is Valve we're talking about.


dunno, I don't see many ways how would you "fix" cobble without killing it's identity of being "we going B most of the time, but somtimes we'll go A just to be less predictable" kind of a map.
although now after I thaught about it for a while, and seing new Inferno's aesthetics, i'd say yes, Cbble is abit too simplistic in it's design. add more bolders and ivys, it wouldnt hurt much.
but yeah, fresher look wouldn't hurt dust 2 either and probably it would be greater.


----------



## TheRic89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not sure on Contra, as I cant remember who made the map off hand (Wasn't Valve), Mill hasn't been a map that teams have wanted to play competitively in years due to how inferior it is to Tuscan. Brute the map maker for Tuscan has already remade the Tuscan for GO.
> 
> None of these will make it into the pro scene any time soon. So quite unlikely Valve will want to ever buy thr rights for these maps and make them official.
> 
> People need to also be willing to sell their map to Valve. Not sure why they wouldn't want to if Valve approached then as they will make a absolute killing off of it.


Thanks for the info. ? I would like to see Tuscan added officially, it would be nice to have a larger map pool.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The new inferno is out!
Quote:


> [MAPS]
> 
> - A revised version of de_inferno is available in the Reserves Map group. Thanks to the CS:GO community for their continuing feedback.
> - For more details, head to http://www.counter-strike.net/inferno/
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> 
> - Added a 0.4 second cooldown to the crouch button to reduce the visual noise from spamming crouch in the air.
> - This is tunable via the convar sv_timebetweenducks.
> - Fixed a case where a player's crouch state did not match the state of the +duck key. The most noticeable case was when taking over a bot that was crouching.
> - Adjusted bomb plant animation when planting the bomb while already crouched.
> - Fixed a bug where molotovs/incendiary grenades did not generate flames when they exploded on the corner of a ledge.
> - Reduced viewmodel rotational effect when pointing a weapon at near-vertical angles
> 
> [Xbox Game DVR]
> 
> - Added a performance recommendation for Windows 10 users explaining how to disable Game DVR if it is enabled.
> 
> [UI]
> 
> - Sniper scopes are much more responsive to your actual accuracy; the blur is driven by your current inaccuracy.
> - NOTE: There are no gameplay behavior changes in scoped accuracy; actual accuracy and timing are unaffected. The display now more-correctly represents your current inaccuracy.
> - Crosshair blur fidelity improved.
> - New console variable cl_crosshair_sniper_show_normal_inaccuracy (default 0) includes standing inaccuracy and spread in your sniper crosshair blur.
> 
> [MISC]
> 
> - Gameplay convars for community servers & workshop maps:
> - weapon_air_spread_scale (default 1): Games that focus on air combat can set this to a lower value to improve weapon accuracy for players in the air.
> - sv_enablebunnyhopping (default 0): Disables the air-velocity clamping to 110% of maximum running speed.
> - sv_autobunnyhopping (default 0): Holding +jump causes players to automatically re-jump at the exact landing tick.
> - Added cl_drawhud_force_radar to render radar with cl_draw_only_deathnotices.
> - Doors are always networked to prevent peeks with high lag revealing players behind the door.


----------



## chemicalfan

Can't see them getting rid of Dust2. The pro's might want it, but the community would just walk if it went. I wouldn't, I think the map is pretty awful, but MM queue times & DM voting doesn't like - it's the map that defines CSGO, in the communities eyes'. It'd be like F1 dropping Monaco.


----------



## PurpleChef

Im having such a hard time spotting enemey in this game...100% saturation dosnt make it all good.
Tryed so many diffrent settings and cant find any for perfect vision. fkd around with res, video settings etc nothing makes me happy.
Anyone else feeling the same about this game?
Screen: Benq XL2720Z (FW V4)


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Im having such a hard time spotting enemey in this game...100% saturation dosnt make it all good.
> Tryed so many diffrent settings and cant find any for perfect vision. fkd around with res, video settings etc nothing makes me happy.
> Anyone else feeling the same about this game?
> Screen: Benq XL2720Z (FW V4)


What about gamma or brightness settings?

Or perhaps your enemies are just too darn smart hiding in shadows.. I hate those dark CT uniform when they hide under the shadow.


----------



## Aventadoor

Sometimes u just get lucky!


----------



## Wovermars1996

http://www.hltv.org/news/18994-karrigan-joins-faze


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/18994-karrigan-joins-faze


I honestly dont know what to think of this team anymore...


----------



## pez

Would you say that they're....FraZ-e?

I'll see myself out now.


----------



## semencmoz

you heared it first here: faze gointobe top-6 by the end of the year. and they'll win at least one tournament (IEM/Dreamhack/ECS - something along those lines) with karrigan if they'll switch back k1o instead of jkaem.
reasoning: faze became top of tier 2 without having any structure whatsoever, with structure provided by karrigan (meanwhile some time ago he was decent impact fragger aswell) they will be tier 1 with ez.

personally i hoped of reuniting mouz (as an org) with karrigan.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I love the new inf...old one didn't bring out much fun, new one is so well done!
I hope it replaces nuke lol


----------



## tristanbear

But
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I love the new inf...old one didn't bring out much fun, new one is so well done!
> I hope it replaces nuke lol


I still love nuke


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> But
> I still love nuke


even the pros find it crap lol


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> even the pros find it crap lol


Just my opinion









Not saying there isn't anything wrong with it but it's a map I enjoy playing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying there isn't anything wrong with it but it's a map I enjoy playing.


yeah fair!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> But
> I still love nuke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the pros find it crap lol
Click to expand...

I'm no pro but, I don't see anything wrong with nuke V2, and inferno V2 IMO has been majorly improved over the old one. Is there specific reasons why pros hate it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm no pro but, I don't see anything wrong with nuke V2, and inferno V2 IMO has been majorly improved over the old one. Is there specific reasons why pros hate it?


just plays badly really, that's why I think - it's never ever selected in the map pool.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> But
> I still love nuke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the pros find it crap lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm no pro but, I don't see anything wrong with nuke V2, and inferno V2 IMO has been majorly improved over the old one. Is there specific reasons why pros hate it?
Click to expand...

Thorin made a good video on Nuke that explains things pretty well IMO




I think most teams don't want to play it. They'd rather veto nuke since it's such a wild card.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Thorin made a good video on Nuke that explains things pretty well IMO


A year ago he made a video, criticizing nuke being removed and how ct-sideness is good, and nuke wasnt as boring as fans said.
here it is: 



Thorin aint map designer to know how certain map be balanced in what way and which changes will give advantages to certain maps.

that said, I agree with most of the video that you linked with exception of parts of the video where he tries to make case that in a way nuke can be more CT sided because CTs will figure out how to use street catwalk to take positional advantage of Ts - this part is straight up nonsence, as CTs 99.99999% of the time if you have control of the outside and you don't feel any pressure applied by Ts to that area, you won't try to get into position (T roof and T spawn exit) where you exposed to thousand angles where could (and probably will) sit one lurker. Especially when it doesn't give you any additional info (if you taken control of outside, you already know that T's won't go to that area or B split through secret) or significant positional anvantage (after you get into a silo, assuming that you wasn't killed by lurker, where you'd go from there? into a lobby right into hands of T's? and if they attacking A or ramp, you are kinda in the middle of nowhere, because you ain't fast enough to take a fight with any of chokepoints).
he tried to make another examples of how changes could be even in favor of CT side but that particlar example tilted me.

anyway, I didn't like nuke before rework, i don't like it after rework either, because I have a feeling that they listened to videos like thorin, and other people who wanted to keep nuke CTsided and was scared to make actually significant changes to layout, because it feels and playes axactly like an old nuke. and in current meta, when you want to streak your winning rounds, having a map where as T you can't have very reliable default strat that will grind you one-two rounds is not wise.

I don't think they will remove nuke from map pool and i don't think it is necessary either. their "reworks" are visual in first place, and structural only if necessary. they didn't removed cobblestone or overpass when they were making pretty damn significant layout changes, and i think that they should do the same thing with nuke.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think i'd either removed vents completely, or made vent-entrance at outside of A site. that would give T's a reason to try to take that part of the map from the start of the round and for CTs it would give a reason to place 1 guy in lower bombsite just in case if Ts will rush outside to vents to B with smokes.


----------



## PurpleChef

Hiko sens: 400 dpi / 4 ingame...


----------



## Wovermars1996

Another trade between Fnatic and GODSENT
https://www.facebook.com/fnatic/photos/p.10154817268692590/10154817268692590/?type=3


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Another trade between Fnatic and GODSENT
> https://www.facebook.com/fnatic/photos/p.10154817268692590/10154817268692590/?type=3


I'm so glad it's Lekr0, ElGappo and I were talking about this trade the other day too, and I kept saying how if it's not lekro i'll be very disappointed.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm so glad it's Lekr0, ElGappo and I were talking about this trade the other day too, and I kept saying how if it's not lekro i'll be very disappointed.


Quote:


> With this move we will regaining our Legend status for the upcoming CS:GO major.


Oh snap!


----------



## sreten

Can someone with knowledge about INPUT Lag plz help me out?????

My question is my friend is a PRO CS GO gamer and he wants to have the least amount of input lag in terms of NVIDIA settings, CS GO auto exec, configs, launch options, video file because those are the things he can change at LAN.

I seen your post on -threads and you shouldn't use it correct? You said just put +mat_que mode 2 or -1?

This is my launch options but I am not as knowledgeable as you I am not sure if they work well or not?

+mat_queue_priority 2 -noforce -noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -noforcercemspd -nojoy -novid -noheap -nod3d9ex -noaafonts -noipx -console +exec autoexec -threads 2 -cpuCount=2 -exThreads=1

Are their certain sound settings he should use? What are the best settings to LEAST amount of INPUT LAG basically what I am asking?

Nvidia has alot of options to play with and which options will reduce input lag? such as texture filtering: quality or high performance? Do you want No Scaling and Display?

I am sorry for long message I just wanted it to be as clear as possible what I am asking .
I hope you can help us out and tell us which settings to use for CS GO and NVIDIA for Low Input Lag.


----------



## Tennobanzai

On topic of settings, is there a way to lower the volume for the lobby/chat box? It's hard to hear things when someone is constantly spamming and you keep hearing the beeps/ticks


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> CSGO
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> MISC
> 
> Fixed a regression where players did not fade to black after death with mp_forcecamera 1.
> Added ability to accept friend requests from CS:GO main menu and to send friend requests from match scoreboard.
> Fixed a case where player would sometimes not be placed in competitive matchmaking queue correctly on the very first search after starting up CS:GO which required stopping search and searching again. (Thanks "Trip" for helping with diagnosing the issue)
> Fixed some instances where incorrect or missing reverb was being applied to sounds.
> Latency to official datacenters is now always measured using Steam Datagram Relay.
> A temporary griefing conviction assigned by Overwatch will now be elevated to a permanent conviction if the suspect had a previous temporary griefing conviction.
> MAPS
> 
> Cache
> 
> Minor bugfixes
> Inferno
> 
> Added a second set of steps up on A site
> Made wallbangs through windows near A site balcony, A site hut/quad and T apartments towards bridge more consistent
> Pipes in underpass can now be shot through
> Pushed back stairs to graveyard to create more room for defending player
> Made shader for fountain water cheaper to render on low settings
> Prevent name-peeking through gap between pillar and wall in hut/quad
> Fixed various graphical and movement bugs
> Moved back grenade-clip in open door on A site


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sreten*
> 
> Can someone with knowledge about INPUT Lag plz help me out?????
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My question is my friend is a PRO CS GO gamer and he wants to have the least amount of input lag in terms of NVIDIA settings, CS GO auto exec, configs, launch options, video file because those are the things he can change at LAN.
> 
> I seen your post on -threads and you shouldn't use it correct? You said just put +mat_que mode 2 or -1?
> 
> This is my launch options but I am not as knowledgeable as you I am not sure if they work well or not?
> 
> +mat_queue_priority 2 -noforce -noforcemaccel -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -noforcercemspd -nojoy -novid -noheap -nod3d9ex -noaafonts -noipx -console +exec autoexec -threads 2 -cpuCount=2 -exThreads=1
> 
> Are their certain sound settings he should use? What are the best settings to LEAST amount of INPUT LAG basically what I am asking?
> 
> Nvidia has alot of options to play with and which options will reduce input lag? such as texture filtering: quality or high performance? Do you want No Scaling and Display?
> 
> I am sorry for long message I just wanted it to be as clear as possible what I am asking .
> I hope you can help us out and tell us which settings to use for CS GO and NVIDIA for Low Input Lag.


As far as i am aware, very few of those launch options would effect input lag, and none of them would change anything a noticeable amount except maybe in rare circumstances.
I don't think most professional CS:GO players bother to mess with their launch options except for maybe +exec autoexec.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> On topic of settings, is there a way to lower the volume for the lobby/chat box? It's hard to hear things when someone is constantly spamming and you keep hearing the beeps/ticks


Not that i know of, unfortunately.


----------



## eBombzor

My god Skadoodle went huge this game. That clutch to close out the series was insane!

C9 are definitely in my top 5. Hoping for a close GF with C9 and SK.

Bit of a boring GF but feels great that an NA team finally won a international tourney this year. Congrats to C9!


----------



## Arizonian

I watched *C9* come from behind (13-2) against *Immortals* at the start of the competition and they way they struggled, I didn't think they would win this especially against *SK* in their hometown and who's been playing great lately.

Congrats to *Cloud9* champions of 4th ESL Pro League Finals.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Was about time







!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I watched *C9* come from behind (13-2) against *Immortals* at the start of the competition and they way they struggled, I didn't think they would win this especially against *SK* in their hometown and who's been playing great lately.
> 
> Congrats to *Cloud9* champions of 4th ESL Pro League Finals.


Impressive win by Cloud9, hopefully they'll be able to carry this through for the rest of the year.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Impressive win by Cloud9, hopefully they'll be able to carry this through for the rest of the year.


It's good to see a team like cloud 9. They have some vets. But stewie and automatic are still new and growing. They still don't even have a lot of strats. So they will hopefully get only better. But you never know things change fast in csgo


----------



## anker020

What is mean that 'Prime Account' its new feature?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anker020*
> 
> What is mean that 'Prime Account' its new feature?


Tag your phone number and etc to verify yourself and you get to queue with others who have also done the same.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anker020*
> 
> What is mean that 'Prime Account' its new feature?


https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2235-QYCN-3295

A full page on Prime Account for CS:GO.


----------



## pez

C9 won a tournament? Guess I need to check out some VODs now







.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> It's good to see a team like cloud 9. They have some vets. But stewie and automatic are still new and growing. They still don't even have a lot of strats. So they will hopefully get only better. But you never know things change fast in csgo


It really was a team effort but I must say automatic opened up a lot of situations for them against SK.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> It's good to see a team like cloud 9. They have some vets. But stewie and automatic are still new and growing. They still don't even have a lot of strats. So they will hopefully get only better. But you never know things change fast in csgo


Automatic is hardly "new". He's been playing Invite/Pro level for years now.


----------



## emsj86

I meant new to cloud 9 as a team. Chemistry wise.


----------



## Wovermars1996

http://www.hltv.org/news/19128-disco-doplan-joins-fnatic


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/19128-disco-doplan-joins-fnatic


Interesting choice of player. I liked wenton personally, thought he meshed well with the team.


----------



## Tagkaman

Any tips for practise routines outside of just pugging a lot? I'm a firmly average player (solid nova 3 for at least half a year) and haven't been playing much for a while.


----------



## cimi

Guys i have BIG BIG PROBLEM...im trying to fix it for last 3 months with 0 success...Before i had amd settup and everything was perfect..Buy as soon i switch to skylake i starting to get problems with my mouse.

It feels like floaty,like moving mouse on ice instead mouse pad...

I try every possible solution on internet,i speent ton of my time to fix it...If someone have idea how to fix this plzzz help,i promise i will donate you some nice skin








...I don`t know what more to do.I can`t aim as before,and i want to fix this permanent.

Ty in advance guys.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Guys i have BIG BIG PROBLEM...im trying to fix it for last 3 months with 0 success...Before i had amd settup and everything was perfect..Buy as soon i switch to skylake i starting to get problems with my mouse.
> 
> It feels like floaty,like moving mouse on ice instead mouse pad...
> 
> I try every possible solution on internet,i speent ton of my time to fix it...If someone have idea how to fix this plzzz help,i promise i will donate you some nice skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I don`t know what more to do.I can`t aim as before,and i want to fix this permanent.
> 
> Ty in advance guys.


If you have a USB2.0 port, switch to that and see if it feels better. My mouse feels funny on USB3.


----------



## Arizonian

Just for fun. Go ahead and pick, what ya got to lose.

http://www.iem-oakland.com/simple-vs-fallen/

I'll go with s1mple.


----------



## pez

I haven't seen simple play in a while, but the last few times, he seemed to lack a bit of general game sense. I'd say aim-wise he seemed very strong, but so is fallen.


----------



## lolllll117

I'm picking s1mple. Both of them are insane, but I think SK's internal issues are going to get in the way of fallen's performance.


----------



## confed

I'd go with Simple but it looks like you need to have Twitter to enter the competition so I will not be entering. Good luck to all those that do!


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Guys i have BIG BIG PROBLEM...im trying to fix it for last 3 months with 0 success...Before i had amd settup and everything was perfect..Buy as soon i switch to skylake i starting to get problems with my mouse.
> 
> It feels like floaty,like moving mouse on ice instead mouse pad...


If you're on windows 10, have you tried turning off xbox DVR? A friend of mine had the same issue and this fixed it.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/19179-kioshima-returns-to-faze-roster

Kioshima is back, and jkaem gets put on the bench.


----------



## dmasteR

https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14906

ESEA launches LAN Anti-Cheat

Interesting.... I wonder if other tournaments will do the same?

Quote:


> Will you actually give it to any tournament that meets your basic requirements?
> 
> Yes! The ESEA LAN anti-cheat client will NOT be exclusive to ESEA or ESL events. Instead, any organizer that can meet the basic requirements can apply to use the technology. We encourage both players and the community to request that their favorite tournaments use the new anti-cheat technology.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> https://play.esea.net/index.php?s=news&d=comments&id=14906
> 
> ESEA launches LAN Anti-Cheat
> 
> Interesting.... I wonder if other tournaments will do the same?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you actually give it to any tournament that meets your basic requirements?
> 
> Yes! The ESEA LAN anti-cheat client will NOT be exclusive to ESEA or ESL events. Instead, any organizer that can meet the basic requirements can apply to use the technology. We encourage both players and the community to request that their favorite tournaments use the new anti-cheat technology.
Click to expand...

What would happen if someone got banned during a LAN? You can't just disappear off the face of the earth, you are in a little box sitting in front of hundreds of people. That would sure be something to see


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Kioshima is back, and jkaem gets put on the bench.


I've been rooting for kio for a while. I remember back in the days when envy were at the top of their game he would be an incredible entry fragger: I remember very specifically watching a match of theirs on gotv live on dust2 and him just walking up to the a site and destroying heads as soon as he popped around a corner. Haven't seen anything quite like it since.


----------



## Arizonian

Oakland November 19-20 IEM looking foward to waking up, cup of coffee, and some CSGO this weekend.














http://www.iemoakland.com

UPDATE: *G2 vs SK* 1st match - starting 11AM pacific US. _coffee brewing._ winner vs *Astrails* to advance.

Sorry to see *Cloud 9* and *Liquid Pro* didn't advance out of their groups. Hang in there guys. Anyone know if either going to Vegas in February?

Looking at who made it in....I'm going for *NIP*. They'll need to all be on their game to have a chance against *Immortals* who seems to be on theirs to advance.

*FaZe* was impressive, deserve to be in it and I think may be the unforeseen win.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Oakland November 19-20 IEM looking foward to waking up, cup of coffee, and some CSGO this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iemoakland.com
> 
> UPDATE: *G2 vs SK* 1st match - starting 11AM pacific US. _coffee brewing._ winner vs *Astrails* to advance.
> 
> Sorry to see *Cloud 9* and *Liquid Pro* didn't advance out of their groups. Hang in there guys. Anyone know if either going to Vegas in February?
> 
> Looking at who made it in....I'm going for *NIP*. They'll need to all be on their game to have a chance against *Immortals* who seems to be on theirs to advance.
> 
> *FaZe* was impressive, deserve to be in it and I think may be the unforeseen win.


No teams have been officially announced yet for DreamHack Masters in Las Vegas. Can't wait for the Las Vegas event, such a good location, hopefully they pick a good venue!

What a easy win for NiP against Immortals. Friberg looked alright this match too!


----------



## cimi

How can i play 4:3 1024x768 full screen if i put gpu no scaling?



If i put no scaling i can`t get full screen with no borders...How you guys do that?


----------



## Arizonian

@cmimi I'm not sure, since I don't.

For this interested semi finals started Astralis vs SK and later NIP vs FaZe to determine finals tonight.

Like to see NIP take it but if not, FaZe winning finals would be something. Having allu on your team after leaving NIP gives FaZe an upper hand. Kio, who's from one of my favorite teams (EnVyUs) I think has invigorated the right mix with karrigan and team. I think the NIP vs FaZe will be the real 'inside' battle.


----------



## LastRages

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> How can i play 4:3 1024x768 full screen if i put gpu no scaling?
> 
> If i put no scaling i can`t get full screen with no borders...How you guys do that?


Go into the menu on your monitor and go to Menu>Picture Advanced > Display Mode and make sure its set to Full.

I could see NiP winning the whole event. FaZe vs NiP should be a really good series. I'm definitely looking forward to that one.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Just got a monitor with g-sync. Should I use it or not? I've been hearing conflicting things like use it but cap the fps to lower then the refresh rate.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Just got a monitor with g-sync. Should I use it or not? I've been hearing conflicting things like use it but cap the fps to lower then the refresh rate.


Use it, just don't use GSYNC CS:GO.

3rd map for NiP vs SK just started! Lets go NiP!









EDIT: What is even going on 3rd map.......

What a fantastic win by NiP, congrats to them!


----------



## Arizonian

FaZe put up one heck of a fight. Hats off to them earlier against NIP.

It really boiled down to taco for SK and forrest for NIP, as MVP''s. I think but frieberg opened it up and sealed the deal in the end.

Congrats NIP!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> FaZe put up one heck of a fight. Hats off to them earlier against NIP.
> 
> It really boiled down to taco for SK and forrest for NIP, as MVP''s. I think but frieberg opened it up and sealed the deal in the end.
> 
> Congrats NIP!


It's crazy to think Friberg sealing it for NiP considering his performance for the last 2 years.


----------



## chemicalfan

Enjoyed watching the match whilst feeding the boy this morning, shame I missed the end but very please with the result!


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Just got a monitor with g-sync. Should I use it or not? I've been hearing conflicting things like use it but cap the fps to lower then the refresh rate.


I'm no pro and I now use an acer 1440p g sync 144hz and have used a Asus vg248qe 1080p 144hz and didn't notice any difference outside one being able to have a higher resolution


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801196522209771520
Welp, Thoorin just hit it hard on twitter earlier.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801196522209771520
> Welp, Thoorin just hit it hard on twitter earlier.


I can already hear the feminists screaming misogyny at their computer screens...


----------



## chemicalfan

Anyone know about setting up servers, running workshop collections? I'm confused about "map group" and whether I need to list the maps in a config file somewhere


----------



## chemicalfan

Sorry for the double post, but I got it working in the end. There's now a 12 slot UK-based server running casual game mode, cycling a selection of hand-picked past operation maps. If you're pining for some of the old operation maps (I've had some of my most enjoyable matches on a few of these!), swing by and check it out. If you've got any feedback, please let me know (never hosted a server before, and am far from an expert on CSGO config!)

Server name is "[UK] Very Best Operation Maps", you can find it at 173.199.72.132:27025


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> CSGO
> 
> Introducing the Glove Case, featuring 17 community-designed weapon finishes. Unlike previous cases, the possible Special Items in the Glove Case are 24 all-new gloves. For more details click here .
> Introducing the Radicals Music Box, featuring 7 new StatTrak™ music kits from "Radicals" artists.
> Steam Group Lobbies
> 
> Players can now join lobbies created by members of their Steam Groups. For details, visit the Steam Group Lobby FAQ
> Added the Steam Groups tab in the Friend Lister on the Main Menu.
> By default, if you click Play With Friends and are displaying the Tag of one of your Steam Groups, your lobby will be broadcast to (and joinable by) members of that Steam Group. You can adjust your default lobby settings in the Game Settings menu.
> Looking for players from your region or who share a common interest? You can search for new Steam Groups to join, view a friends' groups by visiting their Steam Community Profile, or create a group of your own!
> MISC
> 
> Fixed an interaction between defuse kits and water that would sometimes cause a defuse kit to be unable to be picked up.
> Fixed miscellaneous vulnerabilities (thanks GeekPwn).
> Players who get kicked from a lobby cannot rejoin for three minutes.
> Fixed a bug where some potted plants were playing incorrect collision sounds.
> Fixed a bug where some UI sounds would incorrectly spatialize immediately after player death.
> MAPS
> 
> Dust II
> 
> Removed barrels outside of doors leading into B site
> Blocked visibility through some props around A site
> Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck
> Fixed some minor graphical bugs
> Train
> 
> Fixed ladders on train cars so they no longer move the player view when attaching
> Added more accurate collision for various models
> Blocked visibility under some trains from far angles
> Blocked grenades entering small crawlspace near popdog ladder
> Raised pipes in tunnels near Ivy
> Fixed a spot in T spawn where weapons could not be retrieved
> Fixed some spots where C4 could get stuck
> Removed that bump in T stairs. You know the one.
> Fixed some surfaces playing the wrong footstep sounds
> Some graphical tweaks
> Shorttrain
> 
> Updated with new content and lighting
> Shortdust
> 
> Updated navigation mesh


----------



## lolllll117

850 MB download had me hyped for a new operation...
But I guess Gaben had custom gloves in mind this time


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 850 MB download had me hyped for a new operation...
> But I guess Gaben had custom gloves in mind this time


Can't wait for the stattrak gloves update.

Counts how many hours you've worn the gloves


----------



## chemicalfan

Might buy my first music kit, gotta have me some gloves too (if they're not karambit prices)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> MISC
> 
> Fixed a problem equipping music kits, sprays and flair items.
> Fixed friends list not scrolling correctly when only one page of friends is visible.
> Fixed a crash encountered while minimizing the game while in full screen mode.
> Fixed an issue where some UI sounds would play very quietly when the player is dead.
> Fixed ragdolls sometimes having incorrect gloves after killer replay.
> Removed barrels from Dust2 radar.
> Fixed market images for some weapons from The Glove Collection.


Patch released.


----------



## emsj86

To me gloves should be s dropped item. Give back to the players Atleast something. But gloves as rare as a knife please. But hey people have to match there Crimson web with there gloves. I actual think some of the gloves that are not over the top are kind of cool but wouldn't pay more than 5 dollars for it so yea I'm gloveless


----------



## AstralReaper

I got vanilla gloves now. They match my vanilla knifes.


----------



## mihai21ro

Anyone around with an FX-6300? How much fps do you get and is the game smoother in smaller maps? Is the game smoother at higher resolution?

My results:

1024x768 all low - 



1920x1080 all low + all high - 




I need to know if this is the same for FX-6300 users, since I get a lot of stuttering in matchmaking (fps never goes below 144), even more in faceit (128 tick). Smaller maps such as aim_map run amazing on the same fps.

I also get higher fps in smokes - constant 300 while in smoke, 150-250 while playing normally.


----------



## emsj86

Maybe try config to have the map loaded before the game starts. Basically it takes longer to get into a game during the map loading screen. But the map is pre loaded.


----------



## mihai21ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Maybe try config to have the map loaded before the game starts. Basically it takes longer to get into a game during the map loading screen. But the map is pre loaded.


Already using cl_forcepreload 1.


----------



## chemicalfan

Why isn't the ELeague twitch feed live yet?!?? Match starts in 6 minutes!!!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Why isn't the ELeague twitch feed live yet?!?? Match starts in 6 minutes!!!


It is live! Are you sure you're on the right channel?






EDIT: Third map about to start!


----------



## eBombzor

WOOOOOOO! GG Optic! Never thought I'd see an NA team winning ELEAGUE. FeelsGoodMan.

Lmao I don't think Thorin got a single prediction this tournament.

FeelsGood for NA.


----------



## chemicalfan

Agreed, where the hell did that come from Optic??


----------



## AstralReaper

First C9 earlier in the year and now Optic. NA keeps winning yet everyone keeps saying NA cs isn't world class. Here's hoping to an NA Major.


----------



## chemicalfan

Having a nightmare with this server, stuck on one map and crashes after every round (map vote fails, just hangs)


----------



## confed

Havent paid attention in a while except for the scandals a couple months back. The ad for ELeague keeps showing up for me. When is the next time that will be on TV? I think I may just try and DVR it since I think that might help with ratings? Thanks all


----------



## lolllll117

The Eleague main qualifiers are December 15-18. I'm not sure if the qualifers are going to be aired on TV, but the main event definitely will be. The main event is scheduled for January 22-29


----------



## dmasteR

Thought this was quite interested:

http://variety.com/2016/film/news/will-ferrell-esports-comedy-legendary-1201934988/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I am honestly willing to start playing CSGO again if servers start hosting this when it releases


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I am honestly willing to start playing CSGO again if servers start hosting this when it releases


I can't hear audio right now but is this csgo made to look like 1.6?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I am honestly willing to start playing CSGO again if servers start hosting this when it releases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't hear audio right now but is this csgo made to look like 1.6?
Click to expand...

That's the goal although due to the engine it will probably resemble CSS more than 1.6.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I'll probably try it out just for the nostalgia feels

Makes me feel old considering I've been playing CS longer then most CS players have been alive. I'm guessing I was one of the first in this whole thread to play CS


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Silver 3, nearly 1300+ hours.... help my soul


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Silver 3, nearly 1300+ hours.... help my soul


You're welcome to queue with me if you got a good attitude and not toxic.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> You're welcome to queue with me if you got a good attitude and not toxic.


I'm only toxic when someone baits the whole game or doesn't listen to teammates.


----------



## pez

Yikes. I felt bad for still being MG2/MGE with around 1k+ hours







.

I feel like some aim training and other various training could help you get out of that rank easier than just playing competitive.

One thing I've found is that if you feel unrelenting pressure playing competitive, invest in a second account (smurf) so that you can essentially just play and feel no pressure about it. I think some people allow the pressure to get them and it affects their gameplay as a whole. It'll help your attitude and even contribute in you having some actual fun with the game







.


----------



## dmasteR

HUGE Update to Sounds!

Quote:



> *Holidays*
> 
> 
> Deployed Holiday Cheer for your festive fragging season.
> You can spread the Holiday Cheer! Gifts are now available for a limited time.
> *Sound*
> 
> 
> Added new audio option that enables Head-Related Transfer Function (HRTF) processing on in-game sounds. The goal is to vastly improve 360 degree vertical and horizontal sound positioning.
> By default, Speaker Configuration in Audio Settings has been set to "Headphones with HRTF." Selecting an alternative speaker configuration will disable HRTF.
> NOTE: For an optimal experience with HRTF, we recommend turning off any external 5.1 or 7.1 surround audio driver options.
> *Public Lobbies*
> 
> 
> In the friends panel "Steam Groups" have been renamed to "Public Lobbies".
> The "Public Lobbies" tab now shows nearby public lobbies and suggested steam group lobbies in addition to your steam group lobbies.
> Lobbies now support broadcasting to nearby players. Players can use this setting for friend or steam group lobbies.
> Steam Group lobbies now display the country associated with the majority of lobby members.
> *Gameplay*
> 
> 
> Third-person weapon angles now visibly match first-person weapon recoil.
> *MISC*
> 
> 
> Fixed 5 Year Veteran Coin to be granted to accounts that cancelled and later reactivated their old Counter-Strike license after they restart their CS:GO client.
> Loading screen tokens can now be localized when loading Overwatch evidence or maps created by community members.
> Bot names can now be localized in game language.
> Added experimental plugin support for managing network channel encryption keys on community servers.
> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Counter-Strike:_Global_Offensive_Network_Channel_Encryption
> 
> 
> *Maps*
> 
> *Nuke*
> 
> 
> Removed railing on crane in A site rafters
> Removed ability to climb up on/plant the bomb on top of silos in both bombsites
> Moved T entrance to squeaky to make movement smoother
> Removed window in Toxic, replaced with double doors
> Removed yellow bollards near Garage and Secret
> Removed cover on top of Mini
> Added some full cover in cubby next to ramp in bombsite B
> Replaced exposed bombsite silo with simple version in bombsite A
> Fixed small collision bump on ramp in ramproom where players could get stuck
> Added white, flat surface on fence at T side of yard
> Fixed various bugs listed on CSGOBugtracker.com (thanks to all contributors!)
> General optimizations


----------



## pez

Interesting. I'll be eager to test that out.


----------



## lolllll117

The new sounds make a HUGE difference.
I never realized there was no distinguishable difference in the old sound system for someone being above or below you.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yikes. I felt bad for still being MG2/MGE with around 1k+ hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I feel like some aim training and other various training could help you get out of that rank easier than just playing competitive.
> 
> One thing I've found is that if you feel unrelenting pressure playing competitive, invest in a second account (smurf) so that you can essentially just play and feel no pressure about it. I think some people allow the pressure to get them and it affects their gameplay as a whole. It'll help your attitude and even contribute in you having some actual fun with the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I used to be mg1 but after the rank shift update I just stopped trying to rank up until very recently. I was deranking with some friends for the lols and now that im in silver I cant get out.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I used to be mg1 but after the rank shift update I just stopped trying to rank up until very recently. I was deranking with some friends for the lols and now that im in silver I cant get out.


I used SMGs and pistols for the lol's on my smurf playing Dust2 exclusively and I went up quicker to MGE than I did on my main...that pitiful







.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I'm not used to the new sounds at all. It actually made me feel a little disoriented lol


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Latest update makes my fps go from 60 to 15.







What happened there?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Audio/HRTF
> 
> Fix to directionality issues when using headphones with HRTF. Sounds now spatialize correctly when looking up or down.
> Fix to sound distortion on some weapons.
> Misc
> 
> Improved rendering performance on Intel GPU systems.
> Improved performance for some OSX users.


Fixes for HRTF.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/19440-optic-send-cloud9-packing-at-ecs

Well this wasn't expected.

Optic's been doing quite well lately!


----------



## kibasnowpaw

I am a big CSGO player, and I have to say for every update it gets the more pissed I get because they don't fix what important and its like they don't listen to what CSGO player needs to get fix the most, for me the biggest fix have to be they need to set a ping limit at 50 pings since all ping over 50 Lags and make it annoying to play against I'm so tired to have stupid Ruskies on my team, and it made me rest quite more time than none and it can't be true that I have to have Russians on my team when I play on a server in Sweden in Match Making that just stupid.

Steam Profile


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kibasnowpaw*
> 
> I am a big CSGO player, and I have to say for every update it gets the more pissed I get because they don't fix what important and its like they don't listen to what CSGO player needs to get fix the most, for me the biggest fix have to be they need to set a ping limit at 50 pings since all ping over 50 Lags and make it annoying to play against I'm so tired to have stupid Ruskies on my team, and it made me rest quite more time than none and it can't be true that I have to have Russians on my team when I play on a server in Sweden in Match Making that just stupid.
> 
> Steam Profile


The new sounds make me feel I am in kitchen instead of battlefield.


----------



## adamkatt

My highest was MGE now I'm Silver 4 lol. I quit playing for like 2 months and lost my rank. I still don't notice any difference in my play from before I quit.. still top fragger every game and get called a smurf every game. I just sadly don't have the time or patience to climb back to my own rank group I play probably 1 game a week. I really want a new CS game, Csgo hasn't gotten very stale to me.


----------



## kibasnowpaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> My highest was MGE now I'm Silver 4 lol. I quit playing for like two months and lost my rank. I still don't notice any difference in my play from before I quit.. still, top fragger every game and get called a smurf every game. I just sadly don't have the time or patience to climb back to my rank group I play probably one game a week. I want a new CS game; Cs: go hasn't gotten very stale to me.


Silver and GN are toxic players I'm jumping between dmg and MG2 because of the people I play with I even cut down who I play with because there was a time I lost my rank every week because I end up queueing up with someone that got VAC later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> The new sounds make me feel I am in kitchen instead of battlefield.


yeah, i don't like the new sound either.


----------



## kibasnowpaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> My highest was MGE now I'm Silver 4 lol. I quit playing for like two months and lost my rank. I still don't notice any difference in my play from before I quit.. still, top fragger every game and get called a smurf every game. I just sadly don't have the time or patience to climb back to my rank group I play probably one game a week. I want a new CS game; Cs: go hasn't gotten very stale to me.


Silver and GN are toxic players I'm jumping between dmg and MG2 because of the people I play with I even cut down who I play with because there was a time I lost my rank every week because I end up queueing up with someone that got VAC later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> The new sounds make me feel I am in kitchen instead of battlefield.


yeah, i don't like the new sound either.


----------



## Twiffle

There's toxic players at LE-LEM a lot as well. At least if you're from EU. People who bait others to get cheap kills, team kill, call you with so many weird names in their own language when they lose their minds. Also then there's people who start whining after first round with their "gg my team noobs" . That's matchmaking. Haven't made the jump to ESEA.. since I don't feel like getting more people who just like to bait and only care about their RWS.


----------



## kibasnowpaw

I did play ESEA 1 or 2 times, but then I jump to faceit since that those I regular play with was on there.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/19440-optic-send-cloud9-packing-at-ecs

Well this wasn't expected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> There's toxic players at LE-LEM a lot as well. At least if you're from EU. People who bait others to get cheap kills, team kill, call you with so many weird names in their own language when they lose their minds. Also then there's people who start whining after first round with their "gg my team noobs" . That's matchmaking. Haven't made the jump to ESEA.. since I don't feel like getting more people who just like to bait and only care about their RWS.


As someone who played ESEA for years, MM has way more players baiting than ESEA.

https://play.esea.net/users/217657

Held a easy 15+ RWS all times whenever I pugged and all I did was rush on both T and CT side.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> As someone who played ESEA for years, MM has way more players baiting than ESEA.
> 
> https://play.esea.net/users/217657
> 
> Held a easy 15+ RWS all times whenever I pugged and all I did was rush on both T and CT side.


well done man - you're my hero!
just have to love these players.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/19440-optic-send-cloud9-packing-at-ecs
> 
> Well this wasn't expected.
> As someone who played ESEA for years, MM has way more players baiting than ESEA.
> 
> https://play.esea.net/users/217657
> 
> Held a easy 15+ RWS all times whenever I pugged and all I did was rush on both T and CT side.


I suppose rushing works if you're confident in your own skill until you start to play against same people who will get to know your playstyle. I have played ESEA once before.. and got put in a match with some germans.. none of them communicated or said anything.. while I was calling as much as possible. Lost the match like 16-3 or so.. and the germans gave me minus karma. Not sure how ESEA has improved since then. That was like 2 years ago though.

I would like to improve myself, but doesn't help when you meet ragers or people who only care about getting most kills, even if it means making others feel like crap. However once you meet that person who's genuinely nice and helpful and motivates, better just hope the fellow wants to be your friend and play more. It seems to be hard to find helpful/nice people in CS who would try to encourage you instead of just talking crap to you to make you perform even worse.

What I'm trying to say is... finding nice and genuinely good people is rare.


----------



## chemicalfan

So, anyone got gloves yet?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I suppose rushing works if you're confident in your own skill until you start to play against same people who will get to know your playstyle. I have played ESEA once before.. and got put in a match with some germans.. none of them communicated or said anything.. while I was calling as much as possible. Lost the match like 16-3 or so.. and the germans gave me minus karma. Not sure how ESEA has improved since then. That was like 2 years ago though.
> 
> I would like to improve myself, but doesn't help when you meet ragers or people who only care about getting most kills, even if it means making others feel like crap. However once you meet that person who's genuinely nice and helpful and motivates, better just hope the fellow wants to be your friend and play more. It seems to be hard to find helpful/nice people in CS who would try to encourage you instead of just talking crap to you to make you perform even worse.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is... finding nice and genuinely good people is rare.


I wonder if this has anything to do with NA vs EU. As everyone I know who pugs EU ESEA seem to find it worse than the NA experience.

One thing I think should be noted is that MM/Pugs is a environment where you should be bettering yourself as a player. I understand most people in MM treat MM as a team based environment and try and win, but you'll improve drastically slower from my experience.

If you want a more team environment, play on a team in Tournaments/Leagues.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I suppose rushing works if you're confident in your own skill until you start to play against same people who will get to know your playstyle. I have played ESEA once before.. and got put in a match with some germans.. none of them communicated or said anything.. while I was calling as much as possible. Lost the match like 16-3 or so.. and the germans gave me minus karma. Not sure how ESEA has improved since then. That was like 2 years ago though.
> 
> I would like to improve myself, but doesn't help when you meet ragers or people who only care about getting most kills, even if it means making others feel like crap. However once you meet that person who's genuinely nice and helpful and motivates, better just hope the fellow wants to be your friend and play more. It seems to be hard to find helpful/nice people in CS who would try to encourage you instead of just talking crap to you to make you perform even worse.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is... finding nice and genuinely good people is rare.


I once solo queued and found a group of people that are quite cool. Not even a week of knowing them one of them bought me Miscreated. That was a big surprise because ive barely even know them that long.


----------



## furywins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I wonder if this has anything to do with NA vs EU. As everyone I know who pugs EU ESEA seem to find it worse than the NA experience.
> 
> One thing I think should be noted is that MM/Pugs is a environment where you should be bettering yourself as a player. I understand most people in MM treat MM as a team based environment and try and win, but you'll improve drastically slower from my experience.
> 
> If you want a more team environment, play on a team in Tournaments/Leagues.


I think EU has more options so their player base is sort of splintered between different leagues (not sure how true it is today) and they don't really have an unifying language. As a result, it self-selects for stat whores (IIRC, the other leagues have less individualistic stats) and mute players.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I suppose rushing works if you're confident in your own skill until you start to play against same people who will get to know your playstyle. I have played ESEA once before.. and got put in a match with some germans.. none of them communicated or said anything.. while I was calling as much as possible. Lost the match like 16-3 or so.. and the germans gave me minus karma. Not sure how ESEA has improved since then. That was like 2 years ago though.
> 
> I would like to improve myself, but doesn't help when you meet ragers or people who only care about getting most kills, even if it means making others feel like crap. However once you meet that person who's genuinely nice and helpful and motivates, better just hope the fellow wants to be your friend and play more. It seems to be hard to find helpful/nice people in CS who would try to encourage you instead of just talking crap to you to make you perform even worse.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is... finding nice and genuinely good people is rare.


The thing about pugs is that it's often 10 random people together in a server. Everybody comes in with their own objectives/preferences and is unaware of other player's objectives/preferences. Logically, it would be best if everyone cooperates but as game theory shows us, it's often not the case and we end up with the least optimal strategy. It would be better if you found your own team and everyone was on the same page.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I once solo queued and found a group of people that are quite cool. Not even a week of knowing them one of them bought me Miscreated. That was a big surprise because ive barely even know them that long.


That's pretty nice thing to happen then!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furywins*
> 
> I think EU has more options so their player base is sort of splintered between different leagues (not sure how true it is today) and they don't really have an unifying language. As a result, it self-selects for stat whores (IIRC, the other leagues have less individualistic stats) and mute players.
> The thing about pugs is that it's often 10 random people together in a server. Everybody comes in with their own objectives/preferences and is unaware of other player's objectives/preferences. Logically, it would be best if everyone cooperates but as game theory shows us, it's often not the case and we end up with the least optimal strategy. It would be better if you found your own team and everyone was on the same page.


Yeah the language barrier.. or that someone misunderstands what you're saying to them and so they get offended. It would be better if I found a team.. well yes. Although I'm wondering if I'm starting to get a bit too old for this... already 26







And part of me thinks I'm not "good" enough for the teams out there. Although everyone has to start from somewhere. However it'd be much better to play with like minded people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I wonder if this has anything to do with NA vs EU. As everyone I know who pugs EU ESEA seem to find it worse than the NA experience.
> 
> One thing I think should be noted is that MM/Pugs is a environment where you should be bettering yourself as a player. I understand most people in MM treat MM as a team based environment and try and win, but you'll improve drastically slower from my experience.
> 
> If you want a more team environment, play on a team in Tournaments/Leagues.


Well yes... MM won't improve you much at all if you want to get more serious. It feels good though when you meet 4 randoms who are playing as a team. Much better than when getting people who just do their own stuff without 0 effort to work as a team.


----------



## furywins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> That's pretty nice thing to happen then!
> Yeah the language barrier.. or that someone misunderstands what you're saying to them and so they get offended. It would be better if I found a team.. well yes. Although I'm wondering if I'm starting to get a bit too old for this... already 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And part of me thinks I'm not "good" enough for the teams out there. Although everyone has to start from somewhere. However it'd be much better to play with like minded people.


Just make a team yourself! If you don't like them, you don't have to play with them.

Even though I didn't have the time or the dedication to go anywhere with any of my teams, it was still the most fun I've ever had in CS. I think this spoiled me as I can't solo q anymore (in any game).


----------



## lolllll117

Small update

[Visuals]
- Visually upgraded the SAS Counter-Terrorist player model
[Sound]
- New C4 beep sound for increased sound positioning with HRTF.
- Fixed issue where some sounds were muffled as a result of upsampling for HRTF compliance.
- Added option to audio settings to enable/disable HRTF on OSX.
- Reduced latency of HRTF.
[Public Lobbies]
- Improved algorithm and performance of public lobbies discovery
[Maps]
- Updated radar map for Nuke


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furywins*
> 
> Just make a team yourself! If you don't like them, you don't have to play with them.
> 
> Even though I didn't have the time or the dedication to go anywhere with any of my teams, it was still the most fun I've ever had in CS. I think this spoiled me as I can't solo q anymore (in any game).


Yeah that's true. However I will probably just have to wait and see if there comes opportunities in the future. Not really "leader" type of a character, so would rather not try to make a team. I know the spoil feeling. I personally try to not play anything if none of the people from my friend list are playing. Usually what I do is just some deathmatching or going to a workshop map to shoot moving/running bots. Also there's only like 2-3 people out of my 50 friends who I prefer playing with. The rest are ragers/whiners or some random people who have added me from matches that are nowadays mostly playing H1Z1 (which in my opinion is very boring game)


----------



## dmasteR

New models are super detailed!


----------



## OrangeRaptor

new model looks so good. hopefully the hit boxes aren't terrible.


----------



## emsj86

Gas mask case coming soon


----------



## pez

Don't forget the balaclava and bandannas for the alternate models







.


----------



## lolllll117

Still waiting for zeus/grenade skins


----------



## chemicalfan

.... Not sure what I just witnessed.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Is FACEIT still worth playing on? I created an account a long while ago but haven't played.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Is FACEIT still worth playing on? I created an account a long while ago but haven't played.


If you're from North America, FaceIt was never worth playing on from the get go.

If you're from Europe, expect to get cheated on because FaceIT anticheat is utter garbage.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're from North America, FaceIt was never worth playing on from the get go.
> 
> If you're from Europe, expect to get cheated on because FaceIT anticheat is utter garbage.


Lol so pretty much just another MM then regardless of where you are.


----------



## dmasteR

http://team-dignitas.net/articles/news/Team-Dignitas/10642/team-dignitas-parts-ways-with-csgo-players-will-build-na-based-team

I would assume this decision was largely based off of Dignitas new ownership by the 76ers.


----------



## beatfried

Was there another rankshift in MM?

once in a moon I play MM to keep my rank but since about November the skill of the teams are really off. i mean like REALLY. before november you could get at least sometimes decent team mates in smfc / ge but now it seems impossible.


----------



## lolllll117

http://www.espn.com/esports/story/_/id/18313032/virtuspro-signs-new-four-year-agreement-counter-strike-team

Virtus.Pro to keep it's same 5 man lineup until at least 2020.

In a world where each team swaps 1 member every 6 months on average, this is insane. It'll be interesting to see if they can still continue to be a top tier team 4 years down the road or whether they will lose their ability to compete at the highest level after that long.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> http://www.espn.com/esports/story/_/id/18313032/virtuspro-signs-new-four-year-agreement-counter-strike-team
> 
> Virtus.Pro to keep it's same 5 man lineup until at least 2020.
> 
> In a world where each team swaps 1 member every 6 months on average, this is insane. It'll be interesting to see if they can still continue to be a top tier team 4 years down the road or whether they will lose their ability to compete at the highest level after that long.


That's a LONG contract.....


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's a LONG contract.....


Got to be some stipulations on injuries etc but yea that's a long contract. A positive outcome might change the current status quo, who knows.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Has anyone else gotten an fps drop? I'm using a old laptop since I dont have my desktop anymore and before the audio update I would get a consistent 45+ fps. Now after the update I get 30 with frequent drops into 5-10 fps even with the audio enhancements off.

Edit: System I'm using is my sig rig.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Has anyone else gotten an fps drop? I'm using a old laptop since I dont have my desktop anymore and before the audio update I would get a consistent 45+ fps. Now after the update I get 30 with frequent drops into 5-10 fps even with the audio enhancements off.
> 
> Edit: System I'm using is my sig rig.


No FPS drop at all.

Still getting 450fps average on the CS:GO Benchmark map with the setting i've been using.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No FPS drop at all.
> 
> Still getting 450fps average on the CS:GO Benchmark map with the setting i've been using.


weird. I actually just stopped playing because of it. I never actually noticed how much I played it until now.


----------



## furywins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Has anyone else gotten an fps drop? I'm using a old laptop since I dont have my desktop anymore and before the audio update I would get a consistent 45+ fps. Now after the update I get 30 with frequent drops into 5-10 fps even with the audio enhancements off.
> 
> Edit: System I'm using is my sig rig.


If you have the latest AMD drivers, turn AMD chill on and then off. For some reason even though the option was greyed out for me, AMD chill was active by default. It was pretty aggravating to say the least.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

What does it do?


----------



## furywins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What does it do?


Quote:


> Radeon Chill is an intelligent power-saving feature for Radeon™ graphics that dynamically regulates framerate based on your movements' in-game. During peak gameplay, Radeon Chill works to deliver the full framerate potential of Radeon graphics. As movement decreases, Radeon Chill reduces your gameplay framerate. Designed to save power, lower temperature, and increase battery life, Radeon Chill enables high performance graphics when you battle and saves power when you explore.


http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/radeon-software/gaming/radeon-chill


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Well I never downloaded Radeon Chill. So it cant be that.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Well I never downloaded Radeon Chill. So it cant be that.


Radeon Chill comes with the newest AMD ReLive drivers.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Yeah I know now. But I never downloaded the ReLive drivers.


----------



## lolllll117

My fps dropped quite a bit after one of the more recent updates. i usually hover around 200 fps on the older maps but on the newer ones i've had framerates drop into the double digits.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I really hope its some kind of bug that will be fixed soon or something that I can fix myself, because I resorted to playing league of legends a lot more. Make CSGO Smooth Again!!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I really hope its some kind of bug that will be fixed soon or something that I can fix myself, because I resorted to playing league of legends a lot more. Make CSGO Smooth Again!!


I'd like to say it's been happening for years now. After every other patch people have reported FPS drops while another group of people do not experience them.

Since it does not appear to be happening to a large enough group of people, I am doubtful Valve will actually take any action.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Since it does not appear to be happening to a large enough group of people, I am doubtful Valve will actually take any action.


They don't have to because its not they're problem.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> They don't have to because its not they're problem.


Are you sure about this? If their game isnt performing well they should do something about it. If i pay 1k for a computer build it should run like i paid 1k for it. What your saying is that its not their job to optimize the game.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Hello guys, is this a good monitor for cs go? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236466

My current monitor is a 34" LG34uc88 and I'm not liking UW 21:9 in the games that I play mostly Overwatch and CS GO. I might return it and get the ASUS MG279Q.

Current Setup is i7 3770k CPU and 290x Crossfire. I am still new to playing cs go and wanted to progress in the game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Hello guys, is this a good monitor for cs go? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236466
> 
> My current monitor is a 34" LG34uc88 and I'm not liking UW 21:9 in the games that I play mostly Overwatch and CS GO. I might return it and get the ASUS MG279Q.
> 
> Current Setup is i7 3770k CPU and 290x Crossfire. I am still new to playing cs go and wanted to progress in the game.


It's alright.

Nothing impressive about this monitor.

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2015/test-asus-mg279q-teil10.html


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's alright.
> 
> Nothing impressive about this monitor.
> 
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2015/test-asus-mg279q-teil10.html


any monitor to recommend? pref 27" 1440p 144hz


----------



## dmasteR

Grab the popcorn guys!

http://www.hltv.org/news/19545-tsm-drop-sgres-due-to-pea-letter-fallout


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> any monitor to recommend? pref 27" 1440p 144hz


BenQ XL2730z is an amazing monitor. Too lazy to get a link for you on mobile. There is also the revamped xl2735z with "gaming wings" XD


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Grab the popcorn guys!
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/19545-tsm-drop-sgres-due-to-pea-letter-fallout


Quite the read there. Seems like I have been missing some things.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Classic Offensive is now out! I recommend everyone give this a try even if you haven't played any of the previous CS games.








Quote:


> Q: Where to download the mod?
> A: http://www.moddb.com/mods/counter-strike-classic-offensive/downloads/counter-strike-classic-offensive-beta-11
> 
> Q: How do I install it?
> A: Do the exact same thing this video says, exept with the file I linked above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Can I still play CS:GO normally after installing this mod?
> A: Yup, the classic mode will show up as a different game in your steam library
> 
> Q: How do I join a server?
> A: Currently the server browser doesn't work properly, so either invite your friends in a lobby, or try to find a server in here:
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/classicoffensive http://steamcommunity.com/groups/classicoffensivequeue
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5k5kda/counterstrike_classic_offensive_beta_11/dblhkk0/


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Been a bit curious and this is specifically for the AMD crowd.

What type of frames do you all get on 8320/8350 Vishera?

Before I used to get right about 250-275 on a stock on now I'm lucky when I hit 200.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> any monitor to recommend? pref 27" 1440p 144hz


I'm on the Dell S2716DG and it's a great monitor for CSGO. 1440P + 144Hz + Gsync at a very reasonable price that goes on sale quite often too. Read up on it and see if it's the right one for you.
I had to RMA the first one as it had a dead pixel smack dab in the center of the screen, but the second one is perfect for my intended use.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> I'm on the Dell S2716DG and it's a great monitor for CSGO. 1440P + 144Hz + Gsync at a very reasonable price that goes on sale quite often too. Read up on it and see if it's the right one for you.
> I had to RMA the first one as it had a dead pixel smack dab in the center of the screen, but the second one is perfect for my intended use.


That Dell monitor is absolutely incredible. One of the best 144Hz 27" monitors on the market by far IMO.

Insanely quick, great colors, great CS by Dell. It's truly hard to say anything BAD about the monitor!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That Dell monitor is absolutely incredible. One of the best 144Hz 27" monitors on the market by far IMO.
> 
> Insanely quick, great colors, great CS by Dell. It's truly hard to say anything BAD about the monitor!


IME Dell CS is terrible unless you're dealing with the Business class.

I have the S2417DG and I love it. It's slightly faster and I think the smaller size is easier to play CSGO, but I like the 27 inch to play other games


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> IME Dell CS is terrible unless you're dealing with the Business class.
> 
> I have the S2417DG and I love it. It's slightly faster and I think the smaller size is easier to play CSGO, but I like the 27 inch to play other games


At least with my experience with Dell on this monitor. Their CS was incredible, may have gotten lucky though!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> At least with my experience with Dell on this monitor. Their CS was incredible, may have gotten lucky though!


I had issues with my monitor order and it was ugly. Kinda strange but I reached out to Dell's Facebook page and that's how I ended up getting my issues resolved.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I had issues with my monitor order and it was ugly. Kinda strange but I reached out to Dell's Facebook page and that's how I ended up getting my issues resolved.


That's unfortunate. Hopefully you have a good monitor now!

http://www.hltv.org/news/19544-maikelele-pita-form-qwerty

Thoughts on this roster? Seems like a roster filled with players who have been cut from teams.









Seems like a Tier 2 team at best. Can't see this team getting too far.

http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/esports/stories/1331836373245/esports-player-of-the-year-2016-results

S1mple has been named E-Sports Player of the Year on the Redbull Survey!


----------



## Paradigm84

Ordered the PB279Q, if I can't immediately flick like Guardian, I'm putting my fist through the panel.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Got the ASUS MG279Q already. SO far loving it. there is a blb on the bottom right. MIght exchange it. I am having fun using this monitor than my LG 34uc88 21:9 before.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Got the ASUS MG279Q already. SO far loving it. there is a blb on the bottom right. MIght exchange it. I am having fun using this monitor than my LG 34uc88 21:9 before.


Any abnormal stuff playing 2K with CSGO? Or you just play with 1080? Even abnormal in Windows normal desktop stuff with 2K?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That Dell monitor is absolutely incredible. One of the best 144Hz 27" monitors on the market by far IMO.
> 
> Insanely quick, great colors, great CS by Dell. It's truly hard to say anything BAD about the monitor!


Monitor like this is more expensive than my whole I3+RX460 desktop computer


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Any abnormal stuff playing 2K with CSGO? Or you just play with 1080? Even abnormal in Windows normal desktop stuff with 2K?


Didn't notice any abnormal issues or anything. Can you be specific? No dead pixel just a little bit of ips glow on the bottom right. I play cs go on 2k and everything is good. Loving the 144hz so smooth haven't tried freesync yet though.

Does crossfire works on ca go? Have 2 290x but have heard that there is some issues with crossfire so i disabled the other one.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Didn't notice any abnormal issues or anything. Can you be specific? No dead pixel just a little bit of ips glow on the bottom right. I play cs go on 2k and everything is good. Loving the 144hz so smooth haven't tried freesync yet though.
> 
> Does crossfire works on ca go? Have 2 290x but have heard that there is some issues with crossfire so i disabled the other one.


I saw people discussed about most of the game still doesn't really support 2K or 4K, examples would be the menu or manything in games would look abnormal, the spacing would be wrong. Same for other programs or windows itself.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I saw people discussed about most of the game still doesn't really support 2K or 4K, examples would be the menu or manything in games would look abnormal, the spacing would be wrong. Same for other programs or windows itself.


I see, my settings when ingame and reso on windows is 2560x1440p. Resolution is great and no weird gui or texts spacing or problem with it. The 34" lg UW 3440x1440p that i have before was the one that i was having a problem. It is not optimized for most of the games and on CS GO the scoreboard is cut off when i play. Ultrawide is nice for other purposes but not for me that is why I switched again to 16:9. 2560x1440p for me is the sweet spot.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> I see, my settings when ingame and reso on windows is 2560x1440p. Resolution is great and no weird gui or texts spacing or problem with it. The 34" lg UW 3440x1440p that i have before was the one that i was having a problem. It is not optimized for most of the games and on CS GO the scoreboard is cut off when i play. Ultrawide is nice for other purposes but not for me that is why I switched again to 16:9. 2560x1440p for me is the sweet spot.


Look like the most popular games have done good setting for 2560, but not other rarely resolution like 3440 yet...but 3440 should be great for high density photo or 4K video


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Look like the most popular games have done good setting for 2560, but not other rarely resolution like 3440 yet...but 3440 should be great for high density photo or 4K video


Yeah, 2560x1440p reso is optimized already on most of the games as long you can power it with your gfx card. UW is good for productivity though if you need one setup than mutiple setup. I use photoshop, illustrator and solidworks. I find it convenient with the UW but i will just stick with dual monitor setup right now. I prefer it that way cause most of the games that i play mostly are csgo, overwatch and battlefield which doesn't really support 21:9.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Yeah, 2560x1440p reso is optimized already on most of the games as long you can power it with your gfx card. UW is good for productivity though if you need one setup than mutiple setup. I use photoshop, illustrator and solidworks. I find it convenient with the UW but i will just stick with dual monitor setup right now. I prefer it that way cause most of the games that i play mostly are csgo, overwatch and battlefield which doesn't really support 21:9.


Does 2560 provides gaming advantage over 1080? Seeing more width view?


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Does 2560 provides gaming advantage over 1080? Seeing more width view?


I'd say it's not an advantage. If you like your game look even more crisper, yes. However playing with 2k resolution also makes models seem very thin. For this reason I only play CS:GO at 1280x720 and other games like Overwatch and BF1 I can play @ 1080p as it's not such a big deal breaker there.


----------



## ignsvn

Guys.. was trying to play casual & DM, but even after waiting for 20 mins, the MM server found no result (which is weird, usually it takes just like.. 10-15 seconds).

FYI I'm in SEA.. Any server status update on SEA server & around?

Edit: also no public lobbies found (usually there are like 8-10 around me). However, Steam friends are visible.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Guys.. was trying to play casual & DM, but even after waiting for 20 mins, the MM server found no result (which is weird, usually it takes just like.. 10-15 seconds).
> 
> FYI I'm in SEA.. Any server status update on SEA server & around?
> 
> Edit: also no public lobbies found (usually there are like 8-10 around me). However, Steam friends are visible.


Just try, same thing in Hong Kong server. I guess nothing would work for next few hours.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Just try, same thing in Hong Kong server. I guess nothing would work for next few hours.


Thanks for checking that.

Well, I guess it's time to.. sleep..


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Thanks for checking that.
> 
> Well, I guess it's time to.. sleep..


for me too, just sleep then lol.


----------



## Alastair

Do you guys know how to get your ranks back or anything? I can't join any games at all.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do you guys know how to get your ranks back or anything? I can't join any games at all.


Servers are kaput
Both devs are on vacation


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816016777100423168%5B%2FURL


----------



## Arizonian

Couldn't get on last night or tonight matchmaking.


----------



## espn

People in Reddit are angry about how Valve doesnt even say what is going on while the servers are pretty much all down for 24 hours or more.


----------



## pez

Heh, I thought my issue was not having played MM enough (could've sworn I had played a MM game within the last couple of weeks) and the fact it was 9AM EST when I tried to find a match.


----------



## Shanenanigans

We experienced the same thing here in SEA last night. Basically, if you didn't have an MM rank, you couldn't find a game.


----------



## chemicalfan

You can check steamstat.us to see server status at any time.

Any views on the PEA mess? I'm surprised that ESL have kept quiet, as it's their league that has been the trigger for this. Also, more than ever we need a proper players' union - perhaps this incident will provide the catalyst, SirScoots will step in permanently as union leader (ok, he has better things to do, but him and Richard Lewis are the most "politician" of the CSGO scene).


----------



## ignsvn

SEA seems to be OK now. Did a quick game last night.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> SEA seems to be OK now. Did a quick game last night.


ok in Hong Kong last night.


----------



## dmasteR

Huge VAC Banwave hit yesterday!


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Huge VAC Banwave hit yesterday!


Is that why they took all the servers offline or something? Haven't been on in nearly a week but damn that was frustrating.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Is that why they took all the servers offline or something? Haven't been on in nearly a week but damn that was frustrating.


No, had nothing to di with why the servers were down.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Oddly enough,a new set of hackers bothered us on the Indian servers. It's pretty annoying when you can't figure out a time to play when the hackers are thinner. Some people like me just like to catch a game or two after work and playing against a hacker just takes away from the fun of the game.

Oh well. I guess we take what we can get. New skill adjustment incoming.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> New skill adjustment incoming.


Source?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Source?


Do you really need a source to understand what happens when all the hackers get banned and people who lobbied with them get skill adjustments and the rest of the people get skill adjustments because those games were voided?


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

is there a facebook group for cs go skins for sale? wanted to buy a gut knife gamma doppler phase 2.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> is there a facebook group for cs go skins for sale? wanted to buy a gut knife gamma doppler phase 2.


https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensiveTrade/

https://opskins.com/


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensiveTrade/
> 
> https://opskins.com/


thanks!


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/19578-players-choose-epl-over-pea

RIP PEA?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817116239608840193
That's a crazy Sponsor for SK!


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/19578-players-choose-epl-over-pea
> 
> RIP PEA?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817116239608840193
> That's a crazy Sponsor for SK!


Wow, that is great to see for Visa/SK/gaming in general. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Oh i LOVE this game!

Steam service decided to screw me mid match. Disconnected me with a Vac error.

It is fixed now but really in the middle of a match the Steam service craps out. Had to do the CMD to repair it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Oh i LOVE this game!
> 
> Steam service decided to screw me mid match. Disconnected me with a Vac error.
> 
> It is fixed now but really in the middle of a match the Steam service craps out. Had to do the CMD to repair it.


I get this sometimes when I use CCleaner. I'm not sure which option to uncheck but it's really annoying.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Oh i LOVE this game!
> 
> Steam service decided to screw me mid match. Disconnected me with a Vac error.
> 
> It is fixed now but really in the middle of a match the Steam service craps out. Had to do the CMD to repair it.
> 
> 
> 
> I get this sometimes when I use CCleaner. I'm not sure which option to uncheck but it's really annoying.
Click to expand...

He might be leaving it open with the auto scanning features enabled which IIRC was the conflict last time this was mentioned.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Does anyone know how to make auto switch on pickup stay disabled? I have a config/autoexec file setup and dont know what to add to it so it stays off.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Does anyone know how to make auto switch on pickup stay disabled? I have a config/autoexec file setup and dont know what to add to it so it stays off.


cl_autowepswitch "0"


----------



## MR-e

Man... first major of the year coming up and I'll have to miss it in 2017 again due to Lunar New Year vacation







2016 and 2017 both got missed. I'm really hoping Na'Vi takes it, and sexgod shows up for some massive upsets


----------



## dmasteR

Looks like Valve acquired Impulsonic. Which is where the HRTF 3D Sound is being developed by for CS:GO. I assume Valve will be implementing this in other games as well.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Looks like Valve acquired Impulsonic. Which is where the HRTF 3D Sound is being developed by for CS:GO. I assume Valve will be implementing this in other games as well.


I didn't like the new sound system. It sounded like you're in a tunnel when you are not. :s


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Looks like Valve acquired Impulsonic. Which is where the HRTF 3D Sound is being developed by for CS:GO. I assume Valve will be implementing this in other games as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the new sound system. It sounded like you're in a tunnel when you are not. :s
Click to expand...

This is how I felt as well, gave me a headache so I turned it off.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

To me it souds like i have ear muffs on or something. Just very unnatural sounding.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> GAMEPLAY
> 
> Players killed during grenade-throwing animation will no longer drop a duplicate grenade if that grenade has already been thrown.
> func_breakables will no longer make noise when hits deal no damage.
> MISC
> 
> Added a server setting sv_steamauth_enforce to allow tournament organizers for LAN events to delay player kick due to No Steam Logon client issue until the end of a live round when tournament match will automatically pause and a round backup with all correct information will be saved for reconnect.
> AUDIO
> 
> Lowered volume of bullet-bys and bullet impacts.
> Changed default weapon near/far crossfade max distance so that a slight perceived volume bump doesn't happen at crossfade junctions.
> Also lowered volume of distant weapons slightly to address the same issue.
> Slightly increased the min distance of the falloff so that 3rd parties can hear max volume at about 1m away from shooter.
> Increased the input curve amount so that rate of volume decay over distance is more pronounced.
> Added descriptions to many mixer groups.
> MAPS
> 
> Mirage
> 
> Fixed various spots where C4 could get stuck
> Removed some slight gaps in cover in Bombsite A
> Nuke
> 
> Fixed bug where jumping inside of Toxic in Bombsite B would clip the playermodel through the ceiling
> Removed vent-sound from top of Mini, Bombsite A
> Cache
> 
> Fixed sound-spam when shooting at vent in Checkers through a prop
> Clipping improvements
> Optimizations
> Inferno
> 
> Fixed some minor graphical bugs
> Fixed a spot where players could get stuck near Boiler, Bombsite A
> Added backfaces to gate used at bottom of Banana, Bombsite B


----------



## Twiffle

This update was yesterday, right? or was there some hotfix between?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> This update was yesterday, right? or was there some hotfix between?


Update was yesterday night. Came out really late so I never got around to posting the patch notes!


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

What's a good first knife to buy around $100? I'll get it from opskins.com

EDIT: I Like it green but gamma doppler is a lil bit expensive


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> What's a good first knife to buy around $100? I'll get it from opskins.com
> 
> EDIT: I Like it green but gamma doppler is a lil bit expensive


Why do you want to buy it but not play very well and win it?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I didn't like the new sound system. It sounded like you're in a tunnel when you are not. :s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> To me it souds like i have ear muffs on or something. Just very unnatural sounding.


It was horrible with the original implementation but with later updates it got better and i was actually able to keep it on. You guys should try it again if you just tried it after the initial update.


----------



## Arizonian

Just a reminder if your interested, DreamHack Masters Las Vegas 2017 North America closed qualifiers start.

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=357&eventid=2648

Culminating to DreamHack Masters Las Vegas 2017 February 15th - February 19th for a $450,000 purse.

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=357&eventid=2541


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder if your interested, DreamHack Masters Las Vegas 2017 North America closed qualifiers start.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=357&eventid=2648
> 
> Culminating to DreamHack Masters Las Vegas 2017 February 15th - February 19th for a $450,000 purse.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=357&eventid=2541


Have you been watching the WESG event? VP was super close to losing against DarkPassage this moring!

Oh and Ex-TSM have been signed to MisFits a LoL organization.

http://www.hltv.org/news/19628-misfits-sign-ex-tsm


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> It was horrible with the original implementation but with later updates it got better and i was actually able to keep it on. You guys should try it again if you just tried it after the initial update.


Gave it a try yesterday and nope still as horrible as I remember it being. Went back to normal headphone mode.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> What's a good first knife to buy around $100? I'll get it from opskins.com
> 
> EDIT: I Like it green but gamma doppler is a lil bit expensive


I haven't checked prices recently but Blue Steel knives can sometimes have a subtle greenish hue to them.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you been watching the WESG event? VP was super close to losing against DarkPassage this moring!
> 
> Oh and Ex-TSM have been signed to MisFits a LoL organization.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/19628-misfits-sign-ex-tsm


No I had family obligations so I missed that but will see if I can catch it on a re-run.

Personal favorites for me are FaZe and Cloud 9. SK's time has been coming as of lately and should be a hard team to beat.



5 days 16 teams for $450,000 prize.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The next CSGO major is only a 174 Mile drive for me but between paying for gas, a hotel, and the admission fee there is pretty much no chance of me going







sucks to be broke.


----------



## MR-e

Just an average Dust2 ESEA pug, I joined T side as a ringer and we were down 6-2. The team had kicked the previous person for being toxic.








Full disclaimer, I didn't carry but we ending up coming back after being down 11-4 first half.









Anyone have tips on decision making? I noticed 2 times on CT half I was holding long and they took A site. I did probably an unnecessary push to T spawn when the T's were already in site and saw my teammates rotate through cat... I guess that was redundant and I should have just held long for positional advantage?

Link to VOD:


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> Just an average Dust2 ESEA pug, I joined T side as a ringer and we were down 6-2. The team had kicked the previous person for being toxic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclaimer, I didn't carry but we ending up coming back after being down 11-4 first half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have tips on decision making? I noticed 2 times on CT half I was holding long and they took A site. I did probably an unnecessary push to T spawn when the T's were already in site and saw my teammates rotate through cat... I guess that was redundant and I should have just held long for positional advantage?


If you're at long at least close to the door you should hear T's if they're on short. if you're holding long and then they get A site that probably means you play alone A or then your teammate died. In this case scenario I'd wait for teammates to get to cat and as they push.. you'd peek from long to see if you can get a lucky pick and if things go well you can proceed on getting closer to the site. As for tips on decision making... I think game sense is what plays biggest role here. Either you haven't played the game enough or then you haven't been paying attention to things like that before. There's not really "tips" that can be given in things like decision making since there's other things that play a factor there.. that is how many of your teammates are alive and how many of enemy team players are alive.. and then if any of them got a glimpse of their positions.

You can try to play on retake servers or then just keep playing pugs and watching your demos. I've only played few matches on ESEA and quit after that as people there are really toxic.(that was a year ago or so) Not sure how ESEA is nowadays. Also that I heard somewhere that ESEA account infos got leaked a month ago or something again... makes me want to just stay away from it.


----------



## MR-e

thx twiffle, I was making reference to the vod i linked in terms of game play advice


----------



## espn

what mice and keyboard do you guys use?


----------



## pez

What mouse I use is down to what's not pissing me off about another mouse the week prior. Currently in rotation for me is the G Pro, and DA:E. I've moved back to a gimmicky keyboard (the Razer Tournament X Chroma) though as I got it super cheap and something was wrong with my other one.


----------



## Twiffle

Mouse: WMO 1.1a Keyboard: Qpad MK-50 . Will change my WMO to Kone pure 2017 once it's released though.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Mouse: WMO 1.1a Keyboard: Qpad MK-50 . Will change my WMO to Kone pure 2017 once it's released though.


how old is your wmo?


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> how old is your wmo?


about 2-3 years.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Mouse: Steelseries Rival/Ikari Optical (the latter when I feel like it)

Keyboard: TVS Gold - PS/2 Cherry MX Blue for $21 or so.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

I am using a logitech G900 wireless mouse. Its responsive as a wireless mouse I must say. Got it on sale last black friday. Keyboard right now is a blackwidow razer green switch but waiting for my ikbc aluminum keyboard cherry brown switch to replace my old razer keyboard..


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> about 2-3 years.


I thought they stopped making new one many years ago


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I thought they stopped making new one many years ago


I don't think microsoft ever produced any of their mices. They prolly could design some of their mices but i'm not sure in that either. SS Rival for example basically is the shell of im 3.0 with new sensor and rubber side grips, and they (steelseries) were producing some of them original 3.0s. I think the chinease factory that originally produced microsoft's mices just didn't stop when their production after their contracts with MS ran off. if thing sells, why stop?


----------



## beatfried

i'm using a g900 and for a keyboard it depends...

... if I was typing Realforce 108k RGB keyboard, if I planned to play I'm using one of my many mechs.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I haven't checked prices recently but Blue Steel knives can sometimes have a subtle greenish hue to them.


Just got a Gut knife gamma p2 FN


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> I don't think microsoft ever produced any of their mices. They prolly could design some of their mices but i'm not sure in that either. SS Rival for example basically is the shell of im 3.0 with new sensor and rubber side grips, and they (steelseries) were producing some of them original 3.0s. I think the chinease factory that originally produced microsoft's mices just didn't stop when their production after their contracts with MS ran off. if thing sells, why stop?


just microsoft would not let anyone sells their product without profit for microsoft.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Is glorious XXL extended mouse pad good? Have the corsair mm300 but the height is not cutting it. need more height though. Haven't seen the quality of glorious products.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> just microsoft would not let anyone sells their product without profit for microsoft.


its china. china usually don't bother with intellectual rights.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> Man... first major of the year coming up and I'll have to miss it in 2017 again due to Lunar New Year vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 and 2017 both got missed. I'm really hoping Na'Vi takes it, and sexgod shows up for some massive upsets


I'm hoping to see Virtus.Pro take the title. It's VP so there's always a chance, but there's also always a chance they get knocked out early by a tier 2 team








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The next CSGO major is only a 174 Mile drive for me but between paying for gas, a hotel, and the admission fee there is pretty much no chance of me going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucks to be broke.


That's how i felt when they held a tournament in San Jose. Sometimes it sucks to be a broke college student.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> what mice and keyboard do you guys use?


Corsair Strafe, Corsair M65 RGB, and a Steelseries QCK Heavy


----------



## espn

I use
g400s
x4 keyboard (can be in museum but still works fine)
Razer Goliathus small size (museum kind)


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I thought they stopped making new one many years ago


You can still find new ones on ebay and Aliexpress.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> You can still find new ones on ebay and Aliexpress.


I seriously doubt those are just copycat from China.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I seriously doubt those are just copycat from China.


Well mine is genuine. Even Windows recognizes it as "Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical"


----------



## Tennobanzai

This might be just preference but what does everyone use for there mic key? I've been using "mouse 4" for years but I can't talk and shot at the same time.

I was thinking of buying a tenkey pad, making all the keys the same and push down with my feet. Good/bad idea?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I was thinking of buying a tenkey pad, making all the keys the same and push down with my feet. Good/bad idea?


I LOLed so hard.

Anyway.. I use the "snipper" button on my G402.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> This might be just preference but what does everyone use for there mic key? I've been using "mouse 4" for years but I can't talk and shot at the same time.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a tenkey pad, making all the keys the same and push down with my feet. Good/bad idea?


I also use mouse 4 (back button).


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> I LOLed so hard.
> 
> Anyway.. I use the "snipper" button on my G402.


what is the different comparing to mouse 1?


----------



## lolllll117

I use Mouse 4 for in game chat and mouse 3 for discord/teamspeak


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> This might be just preference but what does everyone use for there mic key? I've been using "mouse 4" for years but I can't talk and shot at the same time.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a tenkey pad, making all the keys the same and push down with my feet. Good/bad idea?


In CS:GO I use caps/control (control is set to my caps lock) as I feel the side mouse buttons disrupt my aim. That and I need to learn not to talk while attempting to aim







. In OW, I've been using mouse 5 (forward button) with success. But we all know those hitboxes are forgiving







.


----------



## semencmoz

mouse 4 for mumble chat, left Alt for ingame chat, mouse 5 to defean self in mumble (it's super annoying when my teammates while dead and spectating me trying to tell me what i can see or hear for myself), delete to toggle voice enable ingame.
mouse - SS rival (300), keyboard - logitech G610 brown.


----------



## pez

Yep, + and - are my in game voice_enable 1 and voice_enable 0.


----------



## KaffieneKing

I use x as it can be easily held whilst still actually performing basic actions.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> I use x as it can be easily held whilst still actually performing basic actions.


Same here. Although for me it is that I use "V" as voice button in CSGO and use "X" in Overwatch.


----------



## tristanbear

I use one of the buttons on the side of my mouse for Push to talk in-game.


----------



## Shanenanigans

I use mouse4 for ingame voice. Teamspeak is on autoactivate (I use a Zalman inline mic on my headphones) so I don't need to worry about that when playing with my friends on TS.


----------



## Paradigm84

You can't use mouse 4 for mic, that's the panic-knife button


----------



## PureAngus

I use space for talk a mousewheel for jump


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822123183868416001
Audi is sponsoring Astralis now, that's huge!


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Not gonna lie i never actually use the side buttons on my g303. Only time I use them is for my lenny face bind or a bind that goes from 1-0 ex. 1 ENTER 2 ENTER 3 ENTER. basic binds but fun to use every now and then. then for in game binds and controls scroll wheel to switch weapons cause silver. and space to bhop. Im actually hitting some pretty good bhops every now and then. just gotta time it perfectly.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822123183868416001
> Audi is sponsoring Astralis now, that's huge!


Not as cool as Having BMW as a sponsor


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I would have never thought a car company would sponsor an e-sports team.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I would have never thought a car company would sponsor an e-sports team.


May be a lot of CSGO players like to drive BMW? LOL.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> May be a lot of CSGO players like to drive BMW? LOL.


I guess not only CS:GO players


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> May be a lot of CSGO players like to drive BMW? LOL.


Hatchback Subaru or Audi here.


----------



## dmasteR

https://dotesports.com/business/indian-billionaire-invests-15-million-esports-4465

This could really help the Indian / Asian scene!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> https://dotesports.com/business/indian-billionaire-invests-15-million-esports-4465
> 
> This could really help the Indian / Asian scene!


Yeah, the guy is actually a movie producer. Either way, this is really good for the scene. If they tie in with SoStronk, which my friends run, it'll be perfect since they'll have a tournament/pug platform to work with.

Also, this can make for much better prize pools (I'm looking realistically at INR 1 mil, which is about $15k) which is fair for big Indian tournaments (exchange rate, cost of living, blah blah etc).


----------



## HPE1000

typing !drop now grants you a 3600 second (1 hour) ban from the eleague channel lmao


----------



## dmasteR

Is it me, or is Stream quality meh?






That teamplay






A nice quick scope by KennyS


----------



## lolllll117

JDM's crazy clutch from yesterday


----------



## dmasteR

What a close match against Flipside for Liquid. It nearly went into OT if markeloff had a kit.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Wait. There's a tournament going on right now? I haven't played CS in quite a while.


----------



## Biggu

Yep its the E-league major.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Wait. There's a tournament going on right now? I haven't played CS in quite a while.


CS:GO Major is going on right now!









Hosted by ELeague


----------



## HPE1000

Does anyone by any chance know what keyboard pronax is using right now?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a close match against Flipside for Liquid. It nearly went into OT if markeloff had a kit.


I'm actually glad Liquid won that in the end. They were just throwing rounds with unnecessary peeks in the second half.

I was pretty upset with the Faze throw, though. 15-9 and they couldn't close it out. And they were literally shutting down SK everywhere at that point. No idea what happened.


----------



## pez

That JDM clutch the other day was so crazy. I was watching like RIP Liquid...then all of a sudden he was like 'oh we need this to stay in the game? I gotchu fam'.


----------



## espn

which pro has the most 1 vs 5 win in pro tournament matches?


----------



## emsj86

My man hiko. Honestly idk could be as he has been around awhile


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> My man hiko. Honestly idk could be as he has been around awhile


Not even, it's between get_right and snax.


----------



## lolllll117

Yeah probably between Get_right and snax.
Snax had the most 1vX wins in 2016 according to HLTV


----------



## dmasteR

The best match of the day is about to come up.

http://www.hltv.org/match/2307530-sk-natus-vincere-eleague-major

SK vs NAVI


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> My man hiko. Honestly idk could be as he has been around awhile


What do you mean? xD


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The best match of the day is about to come up.
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/match/2307530-sk-natus-vincere-eleague-major
> 
> SK vs NAVI


That match could have very well been the most disappointing match of this entire major.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> What do you mean? xD


North America has the best players in the entire world, what do *you* mean?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> That match could have very well been the most disappointing match of this entire major.
> North America has the best players in the entire world, what do *you* mean?


Agreed. It should have been the best match of the day, but SK was no where to be found against NAVI. NAVI is looking incredible at the moment, they better make it to the finals and win the major!


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> That match could have very well been the most disappointing match of this entire major.
> North America has the best players in the entire world, what do *you* mean?


I agree Im a Liquid fan. Hiko says "What do you mean" all the time which is why i said it.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> I agree Im a Liquid fan. Hiko says "What do you mean" all the time which is why i said it.


I guess my kappa isn't strong enough


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Cloud9, Dignitas, & Ninjas In Pyjamas are my favorite teams. Dignitas was my first favorite team then same NiP then C9


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> North America has the best players in the entire world, what do *you* mean?


What do you meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What do you meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean.


When you nod your head yes but you wanna say no.............. whatt do youuuuuuuuuuuu meaaannnnnnnnnnnnn?


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> you heared it first here: faze gointobe top-6 by the end of the year. and they'll win at least one tournament (IEM/Dreamhack/ECS - something along those lines) with karrigan if they'll switch back k1o instead of jkaem.
> reasoning: faze became top of tier 2 without having any structure whatsoever, with structure provided by karrigan (meanwhile some time ago he was decent impact fragger aswell) they will be tier 1 with ez.
> 
> personally i hoped of reuniting mouz (as an org) with karrigan.


i'm gonna double down on this one (hope it's not to late, I mean at the end of the last year Faze has attended less tournaments than I expected and this major feels like closure of the past half a year rather than a start of new era). it's gonna be navi-faze final and faze wil clinch the win at the major.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> i'm gonna double down on this one (hope it's not to late, I mean at the end of the last year Faze has attended less tournaments than I expected and this major feels like closure of the past half a year rather than a start of new era). it's gonna be navi-faze final and faze wil clinch the win at the major.


Faze stands no chance of making it to the Finals IMO.

SK / NAVI / Astralis are the three contenders I see in Finals.


----------



## lolllll117

My final is between Navi, Astralis, Virtus.pro, and SK.









Here's my guess looking at the brackets:
Navi is going to beat Astralis, but it's going to be a close match.
Gambit is going to beat Fnatic
Virtus.pro is going to beat North but it might be a close match
SK is going to beat FaZe

Whoever wins the Navi/Astralis game is going to beat Gambit in semi finals
Virtus.Pro is going to play SK and SK is going to win in the semi finals but it will be a close game

SK (or possibly VP?) is going to play the winner of the Navi/Astralis game and lose. Therefore Navi/Astralis wins.

That's my guess but i'm still hoping for a Virtus.Pro upset


----------



## Arizonian

I'm bummed I won't be in even cell phone territory to watch this weekend. Will have to do re-runs and keep from here till I do. Lol.

My prediction, Fnatic vs NaVi and hoping for FaZe upset to see a FaZe vs VP match. If not FaZE, I think SK may finally validate themselves.

Go FaZe!!!!!!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm bummed I won't be in even cell phone territory to watch this weekend. Will have to do re-runs and keep from here till I do. Lol.
> 
> My prediction, Fnatic vs NaVi and hoping for FaZe upset to see a FaZe vs VP match. If not FaZE, I think SK may finally validate themselves.
> 
> Go FaZe!!!!!!


Let's make sure use spoilers then guys!

Stay away from spoiling it for anyone who won't be able to watch it Live!


----------



## beatfried

whats good about this major until now?
- could see many matches
- didn't have to listen to pansy
- no 'muricans came out of group stages


----------



## dmasteR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Looks like Astralis just needed some motivation. Audi must have been holding some keys to R8's to give Astralis that slight edge.


----------



## lolllll117

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I tune into the stream to see VP at 14-0 vs. north on the first map
edit: awww VP lost the round right as i tuned in. RIP the dream.


----------



## lolllll117

this VP vs North match is crazy!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> this VP vs North match is crazy!


It was so good. So so so good.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Wheels up in five!

I mean, last quarter final in five minutes.

Sad that Faze/SK (most likely the latter, unless Faze has prepared fully for them) has to play a quarter and semi in the same day. That's two Bo3s.

Also, in case anyone cares, http://live.eleague.com is excellent in terms of the video setup. You can select any player at any point, have full casting, and a PiP of another player stream. You can also have the stream of all five players from a team along with the map, in case you want to look at smokes/timing.

Personally I'm streaming from youtube gaming since the connection to Google is better than the connection to Twitch after last month's cyclone messed up the undersea cables between India and Singapore. And it auto selects the quality and keeps the stream running consistently as opposed to Twitch with it's random stops in between.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Wheels up in five!
> 
> I mean, last quarter final in five minutes.
> 
> Sad that Faze/SK (most likely the latter, unless Faze has prepared fully for them) has to play a quarter and semi in the same day. That's two Bo3s.
> 
> Also, in case anyone cares, http://live.eleague.com is excellent in terms of the video setup. You can select any player at any point, have full casting, and a PiP of another player stream. You can also have the stream of all five players from a team along with the map, in case you want to look at smokes/timing.
> 
> Personally I'm streaming from youtube gaming since the connection to Google is better than the connection to Twitch after last month's cyclone messed up the undersea cables between India and Singapore. And it auto selects the quality and keeps the stream running consistently as opposed to Twitch with it's random stops in between.


I love the E-League Game Command that they're doing. Might be one of the best features for the Major!


----------



## Sikkamore

What a first match... I don't think Astralis will be stopped


----------



## eBombzor

I agree. Jesus what a way to close out the map!


----------



## dmasteR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Lets go Astralis to win the Major! They're looking to get their R8's!


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go Astralis to win the Major! They're looking to get their R8's!











The sponsors must have jiggled the keys in front of them between the first and second map


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Virtus.Pro takes the first map from SK in overtime. There were some crazy rounds that came down to timing!


----------



## Shanenanigans

So does anyone want to venture a guess as to how the team rankings are going to shape up after the major?

I personally think-

Optic going to drop down to 6 or 7
SK, VP, Faze going to move up to top 5
Na'Vi going to be ahead of Optic
Fnatic and Gambit going to move up a few spots for sure.
Yeah I don't think there's any room in top10 for NiP. ( since they're not in the major itself )
Thoughts?


----------



## espn

watched the major, very excited. Final round even they were down so many in early game still came back.


----------



## eBombzor

It's been a long time since we've had such an exciting major finals. GG to both teams!


----------



## dmasteR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Congrats to Astralis, it's about time they win a major. Well deserved. Guess Audi just needed to hold the keys to R8's in front of their monitors for a little extra motivation. 



Definitely a great major.


----------



## lolllll117

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was cheering for VP the whole way. It's a shame to see them lose, especially by such small margins on the last two maps... but Astralis definitely deserved it so GG


----------



## pez

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So is Virtus.Throw still a meme?







. I only got to see the final map, but Jesus that was rough for VP.


----------



## Arizonian

Will be watching for re-run







-s

HYPE Feb 15th - 17th
Y
P
E






*Astralis
Cloud9
Complexity
Faze
Fanatic
Gambit
Misfits
Optic
NIP
Na'Vi
North
Mousesports
Renegades
SK
Tyloo
Virtus.Pro*


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> It's been a long time since we've had such an exciting major finals. GG to both teams!


This was the first time I ever watched any sort of CS tournament. So exciting.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> This was the first time I ever watched any sort of CS tournament. So exciting.


Very exciting. I've seen a few of the tournaments and this latest one I was yelling because i was super hyped. I had to explain to my mom that esports to me is her football.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Very exciting. I've seen a few of the tournaments and this latest one I was yelling because i was super hyped. I had to explain to my mom that esports to me is her football.


I would say game like CSGO is more "fair" then football. For football if we are not a giant human with extreme speed/strength then stand on the field would be dead.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I would say game like CSGO is more "fair" then football. For football if we are not a giant human with extreme speed/strength then stand on the field would be dead.


Yeah. You can be a scrawny 5 foot 5 guy and still be competitive against 6 foot 7 gorillas.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Yeah. You can be a scrawny 5 foot 5 guy and still be competitive against 6 foot 7 gorillas.


Snax is like 6'5". He's the tallest CS player i can think of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> This was the first time I ever watched any sort of CS tournament. So exciting.


You picked a good tournament to start watching.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Snax is like 6'5". He's the tallest CS player i can think of.


Well 6'5" gorillas...


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Well 6'5" gorillas...


He playes very well in final, he was basically carrying his team.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> He playes very well in final, he was basically carrying his team.


Olofmeister said on facebook the other day that Snax is the best player in the world right now in his opinion.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Olofmeister said on facebook the other day that Snax is the best player in the world right now in his opinion.


Look like it


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Very exciting. I've seen a few of the tournaments and this latest one I was yelling because i was super hyped. I had to explain to my mom that esports to me is her football.


I'll definitely be watching more


----------



## lolllll117

This is why you go back and download the VODs for tournament matches. For this kind of banter:


Also i thought this was kind of funny.


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827115933516910592
Looks like we'll be seeing a large update next week!


----------



## FatalProximity

Nice find!


----------



## lolllll117

Hmmm updated Cache maybe?
Would that also mean that Inferno is going to be moved back into the active map poll?


----------



## dbzane1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827115933516910592
> Looks like we'll be seeing a large update next week!


Does it mean that valve want to redesign de_cache? There was a gossip on hltv.org, that valve will do the same to de_dust2, but why de_cache? In my opinion, de_cache is the best map in CS:GO, and I don't want them to spoil it.









P.S. They really killed the weapons sound in the game before...


----------



## chemicalfan

Haven't been here for a month, but RIP DUST2!!!!!


----------



## catmmm

Dust 2 is like the plague.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> CSGO
> 
> Replaced Dust II with Inferno in the Active Duty Group.
> Created a separate Dust II map group for Casual and Deathmatch game modes.
> Separated Reserves Group into Reserves Group and Hostage Group.
> *MISC*
> 
> 
> By default, players can now apply graffiti quickly by pressing and releasing the graffiti menu key. This can be disabled from the graffiti menu via checkbox. To alleviate any initial confusion from this change, we added one extra charge to all unsealed graffiti.
> Optimized water materials used in Inferno, Nuke and Aztec maps.
> Added convars mp_teamscore_max, mp_teamscore_1, mp_teamscore_2 to display best of N maps series in the spectator UI.
> *MAPS*
> 
> *Dust2*
> 
> 
> Fixed various spots where C4 could get stuck
> *Cobblestone*
> 
> 
> Made cubby near bottom of platform stairs in Bombsite B deeper
> Smoothed out movement around B ramp and dropdown room
> Fixed various spots where C4 could get stuck (Thanks Residents_evil!)
> Fixed some surfaces playing the wrong footstep sounds
> *Overpass*
> 
> 
> Fixed various spots where C4 could get stuck (Thanks kame942!)
> Ground in CT spawn now displays decals correctly
> Fixed some surfaces playing the wrong footstep sounds
> *Train*
> 
> 
> Fixed various spots where C4 could get stuck


----------



## catmmm

Can I just say how nice it is that I can play casual now without every other map being Dust 2? lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Can I just say how nice it is that I can play casual now without every other map being Dust 2? lol


Haha, I didn't even think about that. What are the filthy casuals going to do now that Dust2 is removed from the Active Rotation.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Haha, I didn't even think about that. What are the filthy casuals going to do now that Dust2 is removed from the Active Rotation.


Maybe move to mirage? graphically it's the closest to looking map to dust 2.

One of my friends who only plays dust 2 is raging because of this update.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Haha, I didn't even think about that. What are the filthy casuals going to do now that Dust2 is removed from the Active Rotation.


I don't know but I played casual for like an hour tonight and it was actually tolerable.

Although I did get called hacker because I killed 5 people with a mac 10 in one round.









Some things will never change lol


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Can I just say how nice it is that I can play casual now without every other map being Dust 2? lol


dust 2 and merge were the only 2 maps for casual lol xd


----------



## ignsvn

Dang.. the new inferno is beautiful..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Dang.. the new inferno is beautiful..


It's been out for awhile now, have you not played it before?


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I don't know but I played casual for like an hour tonight and it was actually tolerable.
> 
> Although I did get called hacker because I killed 5 people with a mac 10 in one round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some things will never change lol


I know them feels, Mine is the Mp9. Nothing pisses off casuals more than getting a long distance headshot/kill with a mp9


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> I know them feels, Mine is the Mp9. Nothing pisses off casuals more than getting a long distance headshot/kill with a mp9


My favorite is when something like that happens and they say "lucky"

I'm just like "No, I've probably been playing CS longer than you've been alive, I know how to use these guns" lol


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's been out for awhile now, have you not played it before?


Is it? I've been busy with life recently - didn't have chance to game for about two weeks plus.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Is it? I've been busy with life recently - didn't have chance to game for about two weeks plus.


They released the new inferno back in October. Was part of the inactive map rotation.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They released the new inferno back in October. Was part of the inactive map rotation.


By inactive, you mean reserve group?

Perhaps that's why.. I very rarely play reserve group.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> By inactive, you mean reserve group?
> 
> Perhaps that's why.. I very rarely play reserve group.


Yeah it was in the reserve group.

I love inferno. Its probably my favorite map.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Yeah it was in the reserve group.
> 
> I love inferno. Its probably my favorite map.


Yes, and it also proves that Source engine is no slouch. Nice visual upgrades on nuke & inferno.


----------



## pez

I wonder what the new hacker go-to map will be then. My guess would be mirage or possibly cache.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I wonder what the new hacker go-to map will be then. My guess would be mirage or possibly cache.


I rarely see hacker and it is kind of expensive to hack in CSGO since it is not free like LOL. When I see a hacker, within 10 minutes everyone reports him then he disappears by kicking.


----------



## ignsvn

I thought hackers can just play in any map?


----------



## beatfried

I think atm its worse in prime then its in non-prime









After not playing MM for 3-4 Months I had to get my rank back up again, So I played 7 games of prime in which there were two spinbotters (in two seperate games, onca cache, once train) and one semi-obvious waller (or pro smurf







) with 40 hours on it (how can that account even be in prime?!)

After that I played three games non-prime with two non-prime friends and there were no cheaters at all


----------



## Aventadoor

Well I just played 3 matches yesterday with non-prime friends.
3 times it was cheaters. 2 times spinbot, 1 had wallhack and aimbot


----------



## catmmm

I ran into a hacker last night while playing casual. That's the first time in a long time that's happened to me though.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> I think atm its worse in prime then its in non-prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After not playing MM for 3-4 Months I had to get my rank back up again, So I played 7 games of prime in which there were two spinbotters (in two seperate games, onca cache, once train) and one semi-obvious waller (or pro smurf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with 40 hours on it (how can that account even be in prime?!)
> 
> After that I played three games non-prime with two non-prime friends and there were no cheaters at all


You should consider yourself then lucky. (unless of course one of your friends were cheating) Although if you are below LE... then that would explain why there's no cheaters in non prime. However matchmaking is the worst during weekends... be it then prime or no prime.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I rarely see hacker and it is kind of expensive to hack in CSGO since it is not free like LOL. When I see a hacker, within 10 minutes everyone reports him then he disappears by kicking.


Yes in casual you can do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> I thought hackers can just play in any map?


They can, but it just seems as youth (in my personal experience) that they are drawn to Dust II.


----------



## Lee0

Hello,
I thought that would post in this thread as I'm becoming quite the active CS:GO player.
Currently just below 300 hours and I'm already MG1. I consider myself good for the rank I own. I am also level 36-37 (not sure which one) and I'm prime.
I've practiced quite a bit of spray patterns, Prefire and "paths" so that I can play comfortably on Mirage, Cache (need better flashes), Overpass, Cobblestone and inferno. And every time before I play competitive I warm up for 20 min. I only watched a small portion of the Major but it was awesome.
As for my gear I'm gaming on:

Acer 27'' 4k 60hz monitor
Corsair k70 RGB (brown switches, although I want a smaller keyboard)
Sennheiser HD 558 (with Antlion ModMic)
Logitech Pro Gaming mouse.
QCK heavy
DXRacer King (without armrests)
I love my setup and it helped me greatly in aiming and for detecting sound but I want a smaller keyboard so that my left and right arm can get closer to each other (for ergonomic reasons) and I don't need the numpad and most other keys.

As for hackers, I've encountered many in retake, FaceIt and casual/ deathmatch but in competitive when I *wasn't prime* I encountered a total of three confirmed hackers, 5 other suspicious people. Many of the suspicious people were primarily on dust2 and mirage. The confirmed hackers (that I received vac notification after reporting them) were on Mirage. These were wallhack, aimlock and spinbotters. As for hacker encounters now that I'm prime I encountered a few suspicious people (probably lucky or something) and 2 spinbotters on Cache as well as 3 people that got kicked (banned) by VAC in-game. But all-in-all after nearly 130 games won I haven't been that bothered by hackers. However what really grinds my gears and get me _triggered like a third-wave feminist_ on youtube is teammates that step like wild donkeys and never listen to voice communication.

On another note I have 25 hours in Rainbow six Siege and it's bloody awesome. I highly recommend it for someone who's looking to spice up their gaming with something new. And to sweeten the deal, it's 50% off right now and you could've tried it this weekend.

Cheers,


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> I love my setup and it helped me greatly in aiming and for detecting sound but I want a smaller keyboard so that my left and right arm can get closer to each other (for ergonomic reasons) and I don't need the numpad and most other keys.


Here, here, come & visit the dark side









http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/1870353-sk-gaming-brings-in-felps-as-csgo-fifth

Quote:


> SK Gaming Brings in felps as CS:GO Fifth


----------



## dbzane1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> Haven't been here for a month, but RIP DUST2!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Thank's God, it was an update only for the bombsite spot, because the bomb always got stuck and nobody could defuse it.
In my opinion, Valve in de_dust2 has to fix a cross through the box on A bombsite from long A. Because, time to time, even awp couldn't cross through the box, and Counter-Terrorists have the advantage of defending the A bombsite, or if Terrorists have planted a bomb, for them, it's also a good position and place the bomb for defusing.


----------



## Lee0

Anyone else experiencing trolls/ players who abuse the anti-kick glitch?


----------



## Aventadoor

Care to share? I have no clue about that


----------



## Lee0

When you kick someone they have time to react (since everyone's voting) in that time and a bit after they can leave and wait out the kick to rejoin again and therefore avoid the kick. Really. Annoying.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing trolls/ players who abuse the anti-kick glitch?


How to anti kick?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.sk-gaming.com/content/1870353-sk-gaming-brings-in-felps-as-csgo-fifth


I'm not super in the loop on the scene anymore, but why did they want to get rid of fnx? From what I understood he was still performing up-to-par.


----------



## Arizonian

Yeah not sure if that was best roster move I've seen. I look at it as a nice bump to Immortals. Looking foward to what dynamics fnx will bring in play.


----------



## Oczoq5445

Edit: delete


----------



## pez

Is this the new update that brought the game improvements? I haven't had the opportunity to play recently or utilize the update, but if it's indeed giving more processing power or even priority to CS:GO, it could be that. There's quite a lot of variables that could be affecting this. Stable OC? Stable RAM? Etc.


----------



## catmmm

http://fantasy.eslgaming.com

My brother convinced me to sign up and make a fantasy team lol


----------



## Lee0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> How to anti kick?


Read this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> When you kick someone they have time to react (since everyone's voting) in that time and a bit after they can leave and wait out the kick to rejoin again and therefore avoid the kick. Really. Annoying.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.mousesports.com/stories/a-new-era-goodbye-niko

http://www.hltv.org/news/19821-faze-secure-the-services-of-niko

About time Nike joins a Team with more potential.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.mousesports.com/stories/a-new-era-goodbye-niko
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/19821-faze-secure-the-services-of-niko
> 
> About time Nike joins a Team with more potential.


Oh this is good news for FaZe fans , wonder if he'll be in the Vegas roster this month?


----------



## espn

I see people in youtube teach people to "move left, stop and shot, then move right, stop and shot" keep doing this....but I see most of the pros don't really do it, they actually just stand there to shot, if the firing going on more than 1 second especially they are spraying then then just crouch down to balance out the upward movement of spraying. May be the pros know they just either head shot or die in 2 seconds so no point to doing the move left move right and better just focus and be stable to get the head shot?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I see people in youtube teach people to "move left, stop and shot, then move right, stop and shot" keep doing this....but I see most of the pros don't really do it, they actually just stand there to shot, if the firing going on more than 1 second especially they are spraying then then just crouch down to balance out the upward movement of spraying. May be the pros know they just either head shot or die in 2 seconds so no point to doing the move left move right and better just focus and be stable to get the head shot?


I might be wrong here, but last time I knew, it's a way to recover from recoil faster (not sure if this is the correct word, but well.. ).


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I see people in youtube teach people to "move left, stop and shot, then move right, stop and shot" keep doing this....but I see most of the pros don't really do it, they actually just stand there to shot, if the firing going on more than 1 second especially they are spraying then then just crouch down to balance out the upward movement of spraying. May be the pros know they just either head shot or die in 2 seconds so no point to doing the move left move right and better just focus and be stable to get the head shot?


I think what you're getting at mainly comes down to spray control. If you're a new player and can't get the hang of controlling the spray, it's probably in your best interest to use controlled bursts instead. if you're going to burst fire, you might as well move a bit in between while the gun is resetting. The main thing new players need to be told is stop moving while shooting. I agree with your point about the pros. They don't have that margin for error to stop shooting. plus the pros are much better at keeping their spray accurate.


----------



## dbzane1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I see people in youtube teach people to "move left, stop and shot, then move right, stop and shot" keep doing this....but I see most of the pros don't really do it, they actually just stand there to shot, if the firing going on more than 1 second especially they are spraying then then just crouch down to balance out the upward movement of spraying. May be the pros know they just either head shot or die in 2 seconds so no point to doing the move left move right and better just focus and be stable to get the head shot?
> 
> 
> 
> I think what you're getting at mainly comes down to spray control. If you're a new player and can't get the hang of controlling the spray, it's probably in your best interest to use controlled bursts instead. if you're going to burst fire, you might as well move a bit in between while the gun is resetting. The main thing new players need to be told is stop moving while shooting. I agree with your point about the pros. They don't have that margin for error to stop shooting. plus the pros are much better at keeping their spray accurate.
Click to expand...

First of all, professional players train spray shooting technique every day, just shooting the walls and determining the spread.
At the second, there are a lot of tips about the shooting. Some people say it is necessary to stop and shoot, so I press the shift key when shooting, and shots are more accurate and not spreading that much.


----------



## emsj86

If you are going to move for say a peak and say you are moving left hit the right to stop and steady yourself. But when it comes down to it. The best thing is just work on burst and cross hair placement. Sometimes allowing the enemy to go over you re cross hair is better than trying to flick it over. If that makes sense. Unless you are in high teir most won't one tap you so if you work on burst you will more likely win than wildly spraying and trying to control it. It in my opinion will also make you more accurate playing that way over time. Line up the shot rather than quick see enmeny and start shooting that half a second will get you the fast one burst head shot.


----------



## espn

Does one way smoke even make logical sense?


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Does one way smoke even make logical sense?


I'm not the most experience csgo player, with 1500 hours. but from experience I havent had much luck with one way smokes. you have to either get them perfect or its not worth it. and even if you get it perfect its easy to see where the bullets are coming from and just shoot into the spot.

I've been trying to get better but i'm stuck at gn1. plz help.


----------



## karbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I'm not the most experience csgo player, with 1500 hours. but from experience I havent had much luck with one way smokes. you have to either get them perfect or its not worth it. and even if you get it perfect its easy to see where the bullets are coming from and just shoot into the spot.
> 
> I've been trying to get better but i'm stuck at gn1. plz help.


GN1 ? You actually serious with 1500hrs?

Maaan... i dont want to bully you but thats actually horrificly bad...so i guess this is the cause of lacking essential skills such as aiming/movement/game sense in general (not just csgo).
Anything below AK/2 AK is just random outaiming/braining the opponent with absolutely no real tactics necessary especially on most common maps such as dust2/inferno/mirage.

Therefore my advice would be the following:

1. aim train (watch YouTube videos regarding your correct sense = best general advice would be find a sensitivity that gives you exactly 1 360 when you swipe your mice across your whole mousepad from left to right. In my case this is 1.5 ingame / 6/11 Windows / 1000dpi+1000hz / 1920x1080 ingame res. Go practice on aim maps against friends/bots ATLEAST 20mins EVERY OTHER DAY for muscle memory and always BEFORE you go for comp matches.

2. Watch YouTube videos regarding movement skills such as AD-ing in 1v1s and train it on the aim maps aswell. This is by far more important than special jumps etc.

3. adjust your game/hw accordingly (mouse bios optimization thread here f.e.) tons of threads, videos ...just google.

4. dont play casual! this is a waste of time and ruins game sense


----------



## pez

Yeah I'm a bit confused on GN1 after that many hours. After 1200 hours of CS:S, having never played competitively (I played a ton of glass mod and surf DM), I got to MG1 pretty quickly







.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I'm not the most experience csgo player, with 1500 hours. but from experience I havent had much luck with one way smokes. you have to either get them perfect or its not worth it. and even if you get it perfect its easy to see where the bullets are coming from and just shoot into the spot.
> 
> I've been trying to get better but i'm stuck at gn1. plz help.


Watch a few youtube videos on crosshair placement and shooting mechanics. Maybe practice a bit against bots on one of the training maps in the workshop. with 1500 hours, your game sense is probably alright but you just need to improve shooting. you'll be MG1 in no time.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karbz*
> 
> GN1 ? You actually serious with 1500hrs?
> 
> Maaan... i dont want to bully you but thats actually horrificly bad...so i guess this is the cause of lacking essential skills such as aiming/movement/game sense in general (not just csgo).
> Anything below AK/2 AK is just random outaiming/braining the opponent with absolutely no real tactics necessary especially on most common maps such as dust2/inferno/mirage.
> 
> Therefore my advice would be the following:
> 
> 1. aim train (watch YouTube videos regarding your correct sense = best general advice would be find a sensitivity that gives you exactly 1 360 when you swipe your mice across your whole mousepad from left to right. In my case this is 1.5 ingame / 6/11 Windows / 1000dpi+1000hz / 1920x1080 ingame res. Go practice on aim maps against friends/bots ATLEAST 20mins EVERY OTHER DAY for muscle memory and always BEFORE you go for comp matches.
> 
> 2. Watch YouTube videos regarding movement skills such as AD-ing in 1v1s and train it on the aim maps aswell. This is by far more important than special jumps etc.
> 
> 3. adjust your game/hw accordingly (mouse bios optimization thread here f.e.) tons of threads, videos ...just google.
> 
> 4. dont play casual! this is a waste of time and ruins game sense


Could be that I only get 45-50 fps when I play. Just look at my sig rig. I've found that 2k dpi anad 1 ingame works good for me. And I know not to play casual, its complete and utter aids.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *SERVERS*
> 
> 
> Reduced per-client memory use by sharing network buffers.
> Increased entities delta buffers to 192Kb to support connecting to game modes with many entities (sv_delta_entity_full_buffer_size on the server can be used to increase it up to 256Kb if needed)
> Added a better error message for clients explaining the too many entities on the server error.
> Added more functionality for community log address integration.
> Log address can now be sent an 18-character prefix before every log packet text
> logaddress_add_ex command will use a unique prefix token per instance for the added log address
> logaddress_token_secret and logaddress_add_ts allow to add prefix as a checksum of known secret string
> Added a message for "killed by the bomb" to the logs.
> *MISC*
> 
> 
> Teams can now vote on team issues independently.
> Fixed sleeves interpenetrating gloves
> Spectator's player glow values have been adjusted to make noise-making state transitions more noticeable.
> *OSX*
> 
> 
> Fixed CSM boundary artifacts on Iris based Macbook pro.
> *MAPS*
> 
> *Overpass*
> 
> 
> Added grenade-clip to ceiling underneath Bombsite A and inside connector, to prevent molotovs spreading into areas above
> *Cobblestone*
> 
> 
> Removed support beam in drop room which blocked line of sight to drop/door
> *Nuke*
> 
> 
> Fixed see-through gap when jump-peeking from CT spawn towards Mini
> Fixed various bugs reported on CSGOBugTracker.com
> *Cache*
> 
> 
> Fixed model fade distance on truck in CT spawn


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Could be that I only get 45-50 fps when I play. Just look at my sig rig. I've found that 2k dpi anad 1 ingame works good for me. And I know not to play casual, its complete and utter aids.


That could be a factor, but there are plenty of people who make it into very respectable ranks with pretty bad setups so don't let that bring you down. Personally I believe that it's probably just that low ranks in cs are flooded with smurfs. Having personally been almost every rank in the game at one point in time, i find that on my alt account when i play with friends it's almost unusual to find a game where the ranks of players accurately represent their skill. It's a tough task making it through the nova ranks if you are inexperienced, but once you do things get a lot more consistent.

My best tip is to play and position smart. My aim is pretty bad so i try to make up for it by using sound queues more than the average person in my rank does. Good positioning and timing will almost always win.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> *My aim is pretty bad so i try to make up for it by using sound queues* more than the average person in my rank does. Good positioning and timing will almost always win.


I'm pretty bad myself. I don't play too much, but it's usually in small spurts. I still haven't adapted to the new aim adjustments they made last,so the best I do is relay quality information to my team so they can clean up what I left behind. I also play a weird economy which usually means I can buy a few SMGs/pistols for the team on eco rounds and reset CT loss bonus if we are close enough.


----------



## pez

Every time I play at this point, I end up being unranked until I play again







.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Every time I play at this point, I end up being unranked until I play again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Let's form a club. 1400+ hours and only 87 competitive games won, roughly 150 played. I always quit queing for comp after 3-4 games, and actually have not played comp in 2 years now.


----------



## lolllll117

1500+ here and I think less than 150 competitive wins last time i checked.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Let's form a club. 1400+ hours and only 87 competitive games won, roughly 150 played. I always quit queing for comp after 3-4 games, and actually have not played comp in 2 years now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 1500+ here and I think less than 150 competitive wins last time i checked.


I'll have to look at my win count. I have a 'smurf' account that for a while was higher ranked than my 'main' account (MGE-DMG vs MG1-MG2). I created the account so I could play maps that weren't my strong suit (Nuke, Inferno, etc) but ended up doing better on that account than my 'main' (maps I like of course were the easy ones Mirage, Dust, Cache).

Now I play so little I'm thinking about cashing out all of my skins. Also I'm a pretty average player. I'm just about Diamond in OW and MG2/MGE (LE was my peak) in CS:GO







.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Let's form a club. 1400+ hours and only 87 competitive games won, roughly 150 played. I always quit queing for comp after 3-4 games, and actually have not played comp in 2 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 1500+ here and I think less than 150 competitive wins last time i checked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to look at my win count. I have a 'smurf' account that for a while was higher ranked than my 'main' account (MGE-DMG vs MG1-MG2). I created the account so I could play maps that weren't my strong suit (Nuke, Inferno, etc) but ended up doing better on that account than my 'main' (maps I like of course were the easy ones Mirage, Dust, Cache).
> 
> Now I play so little I'm thinking about cashing out all of my skins. Also I'm a pretty average player. I'm just about Diamond in OW and MG2/MGE (LE was my peak) in CS:GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Cashing out was an easy decision for me once GTAV released, I needed better hardware than I did skins.

Speaking of smurfs, my smurf is actually older than my main, and I only managed to play 5 comp games on that with roughly 70 hours played.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Cashing out was an easy decision for me once GTAV released, I needed better hardware than I did skins.
> 
> Speaking of smurfs, my smurf is actually older than my main, and I only managed to play 5 comp games on that with roughly 70 hours played.


If it's allowed, mind if I ask which site you used (feel free to PM)?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> 1500+ here and I think less than 150 competitive wins last time i checked.


I only have 100 hours and like 19 wins, I think.

I'm a pure silver elite master noob.


----------



## karbz

Didn't play for about 2 years, just started again and have 50 hrs now with 15 wins gn4... won 4 in a row but still no rank up
-_-

If anyone in EU wanna do some aim maps/ comp queue and is ******* AMAZINGLY DECENT !







pm me.

Btw...
Has anyone in here recognised the hazzle on reddit about crosshair being misaligned?!


----------



## dmasteR

Found this rather interesting from VALVE AC Team.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this rather interesting from VALVE AC Team.


Hmm. Very interesting. Could fix the cheating problems in csgo.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Hmm. Very interesting. Could fix the cheating problems in csgo.


Are you PRIME? From what I've heard from those who are PRIME there really isn't much cheating going on in North America. Non-Prime is a different story.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you PRIME? From what I've heard from those who are PRIME there really isn't much cheating going on in North America. Non-Prime is a different story.


Yeah I am PRIME but I do come across the occasional waller or what not.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Actually one of my more recent matches I was paired up with a guy that had only csgo, profile level 1, I think like 100 hours and he was shooting everyone through walls and prefireing like a mf.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Cashing out was an easy decision for me once GTAV released, I needed better hardware than I did skins.
> 
> Speaking of smurfs, my smurf is actually older than my main, and I only managed to play 5 comp games on that with roughly 70 hours played.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's allowed, mind if I ask which site you used (feel free to PM)?
Click to expand...

opskins is the one I used, you get your money within a week via paypal.

Unrelated, but my mic has not been working in-game ever since I started playing again. All of my console commands are right, steam voice settings are right, and my mic works in the lobby and in steam, but it will not work in game at all, other players don't even see the mic icon but I do. I'm currently reinstalling the game because I'm tired of trying to fix it. If anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> opskins is the one I used, you get your money within a week via paypal.
> 
> Unrelated, but my mic has not been working in-game ever since I started playing again. All of my console commands are right, steam voice settings are right, and my mic works in the lobby and in steam, but it will not work in game at all, other players don't even see the mic icon but I do. I'm currently reinstalling the game because I'm tired of trying to fix it. If anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears.


try disabling steam cloud. its probably a broken setting or something that gets synced up each time you start the game.


Right click, and go to properties
Go to updates
Uncheck steam cloud
Reinstall the game, making sure all settings files are gone
If that doesn't work then I don't know what will.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> opskins is the one I used, you get your money within a week via paypal.
> 
> Unrelated, but my mic has not been working in-game ever since I started playing again. All of my console commands are right, steam voice settings are right, and my mic works in the lobby and in steam, but it will not work in game at all, other players don't even see the mic icon but I do. I'm currently reinstalling the game because I'm tired of trying to fix it. If anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears.


Cool, I'll check them out for sure







.

As for your mic stuff, can you hear others in game? I assume since you said you checked console, voice_enable is set to '1'? Unless for some reason your config is set to read-only and it's trolling you every time the game restarts







.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> try disabling steam cloud. its probably a broken setting or something that gets synced up each time you start the game.
> 
> 
> Right click, and go to properties
> Go to updates
> Uncheck steam cloud
> Reinstall the game, making sure all settings files are gone
> If that doesn't work then I don't know what will.


Disabling steam cloud did not fix the problem on its own, however it did lead me in the right direction.

I ended up deleting all configuration located in C:/Steam/userdata/randomnumberstring/*730*, the 730 part is important because this is the AppID for CSGO. You don't want to delete any others because you may end up deleting configuration files or something else for your other installed games.

Once I did this, I went in game, set all my settings back, and my mic was working. If anyone else has this same problem, I recommend they try this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Cool, I'll check them out for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As for your mic stuff, can you hear others in game? I assume since you said you checked console, voice_enable is set to '1'? Unless for some reason your config is set to read-only and it's trolling you every time the game restarts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah my autoexec.cfg has no voice related commands at all, but I'm pretty sure the reason for my mic not working is at one point a console command I had put in stayed and maybe the command has caused VoIP to be broken since it was updated with better codec? I can't say for sure, since I did not attempt talking to others as there wasn't much need since I don't play comp.

Also yes I could hear others in game, which only adds to how bizarre this issue is.


----------



## pez

Interesting. Well definitely glad you figured it out







.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Interesting. Well definitely glad you figured it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Me too because pretty much every fix I found did nothing, I hope people who have the same issue as me will be able to stumble upon my post and be able to fix it.

And just for the sake of things I posted in a 39 page thread on steam discussions dating back to 2014.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Me too because pretty much every fix I found did nothing, I hope people who have the same issue as me will be able to stumble upon my post and be able to fix it.
> 
> And just for the sake of things I posted in a 39 page thread on steam discussions dating back to 2014.


You're the hero people need lol.

I can't tell you how many times I've seen that...people either just say 'it's fixed' and don't provide a solution, or it just dies and some people are left wondering forever.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Disabling steam cloud did not fix the problem on its own, however it did lead me in the right direction.
> 
> I ended up deleting all configuration located in C:/Steam/userdata/randomnumberstring/*730*, the 730 part is important because this is the AppID for CSGO. You don't want to delete any others because you may end up deleting configuration files or something else for your other installed games.
> 
> Once I did this, I went in game, set all my settings back, and my mic was working. If anyone else has this same problem, I recommend they try this.


Glad I was able to help in some sort of way.


----------



## espn

One way smoke in Train site A doesn't work anymore?


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> One way smoke in Train site A doesn't work anymore?


I never play train so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Arizonian

Starts now and is LIVE, let the weekend begin.

NIP vs TyLoo right now

GROUP STAGES FEBRUARY 15-17TH ON THE MGM GRAND FLOOR
PLAYOFFS FEBRUARY 18-19TH IN THE MGM GRAND ARENA


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> Starts now and is LIVE, let the weekend begin.
> 
> NIP vs TyLoo right now
> 
> GROUP STAGES FEBRUARY 15-17TH ON THE MGM GRAND FLOOR
> PLAYOFFS FEBRUARY 18-19TH IN THE MGM GRAND ARENA


Good to see the Fnatic roster back! They're looking solid


----------



## karbz

Hey guys,

since yesterday i have a massive problem and really dont know why it occured or how to fix it:

Every time i start the game it overrides my Video.txt file aswell as my videodefaults.txt.

I can see the difference in Performance MASSIVELY!

If i make them both writing protected it simply adds another file to the Folder names something like: Video.change4548934

with this in:

config key 'setting.csm_quality_level=3' is no longer default '1'.
config key 'setting.mat_software_aa_strength=1' is no longer default '0'.
config key 'VendorID=4318' is no longer default.
config key 'DeviceID=7171' is no longer default.
config key 'setting.aspectratiomode=1' is no longer default '0'.
config key 'setting.mat_monitorgamma=2.200000' is no longer default.
config key 'setting.mat_queue_mode=-1' is no longer default '2'.
config key 'setting.gpu_mem_level=2' is no longer default '0'.
config key 'setting.gpu_level=3' is no longer default '0'.
config key 'setting.mat_antialias=8' is no longer default '0'.
config key 'setting.cpu_level=2' is no longer default '0'.
config key 'setting.mat_forceaniso=4' is no longer default '0'.
--ConfigData--
"config"
{
"setting.csm_quality_level" "3"
"setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "1"
"VendorID" "4318"
"DeviceID" "7171"
"setting.fullscreen" "1"
"setting.nowindowborder" "0"
"setting.aspectratiomode" "1"
"setting.mat_vsync" "0"
"setting.mat_triplebuffered" "0"
"setting.mat_monitorgamma" "2.200000"
"setting.mat_queue_mode" "-1"
"setting.mat_motion_blur_enabled" "0"
"setting.gpu_mem_level" "2"
"setting.gpu_level" "3"
"setting.mat_antialias" "8"
"setting.mat_aaquality" "0"
"setting.cpu_level" "2"
"setting.videoconfig_version" "1"
"setting.mem_level" "2"
"setting.defaultres" "1920"
"setting.defaultresheight" "1080"
"setting.mat_forceaniso" "4"
"setting.mat_grain_scale_override" "1"
}
--Defaults--
"VideoConfig"
{
"setting.cpu_level" "0"
"setting.gpu_level" "0"
"setting.mat_antialias" "0"
"setting.mat_aaquality" "0"
"setting.mat_forceaniso" "0"
"setting.mat_vsync" "0"
"setting.mat_triplebuffered" "0"
"setting.mat_grain_scale_override" "1"
"setting.gpu_mem_level" "0"
"setting.mem_level" "2"
"setting.mat_queue_mode" "2"
"setting.csm_quality_level" "1"
"setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "0"
"setting.mat_motion_blur_enabled" "0"
"setting.fullscreen" "1"
"setting.defaultres" "1920"
"setting.defaultresheight" "1080"
"setting.aspectratiomode" "0"
"setting.nowindowborder" "0"
"setting.videoconfig_version" "1"
"setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "1"
}
----

THIS ****S ME UP SO BAD! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karbz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> since yesterday i have a massive problem and really dont know why it occured or how to fix it:
> 
> Every time i start the game it overrides my Video.txt file aswell as my videodefaults.txt.
> 
> I can see the difference in Performance MASSIVELY!
> 
> If i make them both writing protected it simply adds another file to the Folder names something like: Video.change4548934
> 
> with this in:
> 
> config key 'setting.csm_quality_level=3' is no longer default '1'.
> config key 'setting.mat_software_aa_strength=1' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'VendorID=4318' is no longer default.
> config key 'DeviceID=7171' is no longer default.
> config key 'setting.aspectratiomode=1' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'setting.mat_monitorgamma=2.200000' is no longer default.
> config key 'setting.mat_queue_mode=-1' is no longer default '2'.
> config key 'setting.gpu_mem_level=2' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'setting.gpu_level=3' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'setting.mat_antialias=8' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'setting.cpu_level=2' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'setting.mat_forceaniso=4' is no longer default '0'.
> --ConfigData--
> "config"
> {
> "setting.csm_quality_level" "3"
> "setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "1"
> "VendorID" "4318"
> "DeviceID" "7171"
> "setting.fullscreen" "1"
> "setting.nowindowborder" "0"
> "setting.aspectratiomode" "1"
> "setting.mat_vsync" "0"
> "setting.mat_triplebuffered" "0"
> "setting.mat_monitorgamma" "2.200000"
> "setting.mat_queue_mode" "-1"
> "setting.mat_motion_blur_enabled" "0"
> "setting.gpu_mem_level" "2"
> "setting.gpu_level" "3"
> "setting.mat_antialias" "8"
> "setting.mat_aaquality" "0"
> "setting.cpu_level" "2"
> "setting.videoconfig_version" "1"
> "setting.mem_level" "2"
> "setting.defaultres" "1920"
> "setting.defaultresheight" "1080"
> "setting.mat_forceaniso" "4"
> "setting.mat_grain_scale_override" "1"
> }
> --Defaults--
> "VideoConfig"
> {
> "setting.cpu_level" "0"
> "setting.gpu_level" "0"
> "setting.mat_antialias" "0"
> "setting.mat_aaquality" "0"
> "setting.mat_forceaniso" "0"
> "setting.mat_vsync" "0"
> "setting.mat_triplebuffered" "0"
> "setting.mat_grain_scale_override" "1"
> "setting.gpu_mem_level" "0"
> "setting.mem_level" "2"
> "setting.mat_queue_mode" "2"
> "setting.csm_quality_level" "1"
> "setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "0"
> "setting.mat_motion_blur_enabled" "0"
> "setting.fullscreen" "1"
> "setting.defaultres" "1920"
> "setting.defaultresheight" "1080"
> "setting.aspectratiomode" "0"
> "setting.nowindowborder" "0"
> "setting.videoconfig_version" "1"
> "setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "1"
> }
> ----
> 
> THIS ****S ME UP SO BAD! PLEASE HELP!


Check your launch options to make sure -autoconfig isn't on or you aren't manually setting the resolution from there.


----------



## karbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanenanigans*
> 
> Check your launch options to make sure -autoconfig isn't on or you aren't manually setting the resolution from there.


I neither have autoconfig on nor have i set any resolution, nevertheless i have several launchoptions that are also in the videos text like mat_queue_mode, but ofc on the same value. I will post them when I'm home, maybe someone can help then.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karbz*
> 
> I neither have autoconfig on nor have i set any resolution, nevertheless i have several launchoptions that are also in the videos text like mat_queue_mode, but ofc on the same value. I will post them when I'm home, maybe someone can help then.


Just remove all launch options for the time being.

There's very few reasons to still use launch commands. For the most part all you need is -novid.


----------



## karbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just remove all launch options for the time being.
> 
> There's very few reasons to still use launch commands. For the most part all you need is -novid.


Ok, will give that a try but just fyi these are my current Launch Options:

-threads 3 -tickrate 128 -nod3d9ex +cl_forcepreload 1 -novid -console -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -noforcemaccel -nojoy -noforce -noaa +exec autoexec

thats about it, checked both my autoexec and config in both folders, several times, no other mat_ options used nor any Resolution related thingy....














:gunner:









dont really know what to do, as i had all this running perfectly up until yesterday. cs ran like a charm had about 250-380 fps (unstable but still very smooth game)...now everything runs about 80-100fps lower


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karbz*
> 
> Ok, will give that a try but just fyi these are my current Launch Options:
> 
> -threads 3 -tickrate 128 -nod3d9ex +cl_forcepreload 1 -novid -console -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -noforcemaccel -nojoy -noforce -noaa +exec autoexec
> 
> thats about it, checked both my autoexec and config in both folders, several times, no other mat_ options used nor any Resolution related thingy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gunner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont really know what to do, as i had all this running perfectly up until yesterday. cs ran like a charm had about 250-380 fps (unstable but still very smooth game)...now everything runs about 80-100fps lower


This happens to me every now and then. I usually just delete all csgo related files and reinstall the game. makes my game unplayable because I end up with 10 fps


----------



## Arizonian

Heads up for those interested in eliminatiions , VP vs Fnatic just got done playing - Cloud9 vs NIP next and FaZe vs NaVi later today.

I'm sorry but GL to FaZe


----------



## karbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> This happens to me every now and then. I usually just delete all csgo related files and reinstall the game. makes my game unplayable because I end up with 10 fps


Does a complete and clean reinstall fix it for you?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karbz*
> 
> Ok, will give that a try but just fyi these are my current Launch Options:
> 
> -threads 3 -tickrate 128 -nod3d9ex +cl_forcepreload 1 -novid -console -noforcemparms -noforcemspd -noforcemaccel -nojoy -noforce -noaa +exec autoexec
> 
> thats about it, checked both my autoexec and config in both folders, several times, no other mat_ options used nor any Resolution related thingy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gunner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont really know what to do, as i had all this running perfectly up until yesterday. cs ran like a charm had about 250-380 fps (unstable but still very smooth game)...now everything runs about 80-100fps lower


You have way too many launch commands and some that are completely useless. You need to remove them all.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Heads up for those interested in eliminatiions , VP vs Fnatic just got done playing - Cloud9 vs NIP next and FaZe vs NaVi later today.
> 
> I'm sorry but GL to FaZe


VP slaughtered Fnatic. Crazy to think a team that just two years ago would be expected to win the entire tournament get's eliminated so early...


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> VP slaughtered Fnatic. Crazy to think a team that just two years ago would be expected to win the entire tournament get's eliminated so early...


I remember Fnatic was a top tier team. They need to pick up the slack.


----------



## karbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> This happens to me every now and then. I usually just delete all csgo related files and reinstall the game. makes my game unplayable because I end up with 10 fps


Did a complete reinstall... deleted config etc...it keeps on doing this **** and i dont know how to fix.
If i write protect the Video.txt it creates a new file, if i dont it overrides my values...
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## RaidenX

Hi everyone my game seems to be very inconsistent when it comes to fps. I have tried tweaking the in game options, launch options, config and Nvidia control panel options with no noticeable change. Using the benchmark workshop in game it says im averaging 328fps but my fps seems to vary so much I've seen it drop as low as 90 in some situations.

Computer spec in my signature


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaidenX*
> 
> Hi everyone my game seems to be very inconsistent when it comes to fps. I have tried tweaking the in game options, launch options, config and Nvidia control panel options with no noticeable change. Using the benchmark workshop in game it says im averaging 328fps but my fps seems to vary so much I've seen it drop as low as 90 in some situations.
> 
> Computer spec in my signature


DDU

Install latest NVIDIA Drivers

Remove "...\Steam\userdata\<YOURID>\730\local\cfg" completely. Copy over your config.cfg / autoexec.cfg on your desktop in case you want those later.

Remove all Launch Options besides -novid

See if this helps, if not upload a MSI Afterburner log with 15mins of gameplay.

There's no reason you shouldn't be able to hold 250+ constant even in smokes. I'm running a similar system and hold 300+ bare minimum even in smokes in a 5vs5.

6700K / 980Ti


----------



## Arizonian

OK so tomorrow starts the big weekend.



Spoiler: Tomorrow schedule and will revel elimination results



*SATURDAY 18TH*

9:20 AM: Pre-show

10:00 AM: Quarter-final #1 - *Gambit vs. North* - BO3

1:00 PM: Quarterfinal #2 - *Mousesports vs. Virtus.pro* - BO3

4:00 PM: Quarter-final #3 - *Astralis vs. NIP* - BO3

7:00 PM: Quarter-final #4 - *SK vs. Na'Vi* - BO3

*SUNDAY 19TH*

10:15 AM: Pre-show

11:00 AM: Semi-final #1 - BO3
2:00 PM: Semi-final #2 - BO3
6:00 PM: Grand Final - BO3





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sad no American team made playoffs on their own ground.











I guess at this point looks like SK is the team to beat.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I guess at this point looks like SK is the team to beat.


I think you are underestimating Astralis and Virtus.Pro...


----------



## catmmm

I'm rooting for VP all the way.


----------



## karbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karbz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> since yesterday i have a massive problem and really dont know why it occured or how to fix it:
> 
> Every time i start the game it overrides my Video.txt file aswell as my videodefaults.txt.
> 
> I can see the difference in Performance MASSIVELY!
> 
> If i make them both writing protected it simply adds another file to the Folder names something like: Video.change4548934
> 
> with this in:
> 
> config key 'setting.csm_quality_level=3' is no longer default '1'.
> config key 'setting.mat_software_aa_strength=1' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'VendorID=4318' is no longer default.
> config key 'DeviceID=7171' is no longer default.
> config key 'setting.aspectratiomode=1' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'setting.mat_monitorgamma=2.200000' is no longer default.
> config key 'setting.mat_queue_mode=-1' is no longer default '2'.
> config key 'setting.gpu_mem_level=2' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'setting.gpu_level=3' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'setting.mat_antialias=8' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'setting.cpu_level=2' is no longer default '0'.
> config key 'setting.mat_forceaniso=4' is no longer default '0'.
> --ConfigData--
> "config"
> {
> "setting.csm_quality_level" "3"
> "setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "1"
> "VendorID" "4318"
> "DeviceID" "7171"
> "setting.fullscreen" "1"
> "setting.nowindowborder" "0"
> "setting.aspectratiomode" "1"
> "setting.mat_vsync" "0"
> "setting.mat_triplebuffered" "0"
> "setting.mat_monitorgamma" "2.200000"
> "setting.mat_queue_mode" "-1"
> "setting.mat_motion_blur_enabled" "0"
> "setting.gpu_mem_level" "2"
> "setting.gpu_level" "3"
> "setting.mat_antialias" "8"
> "setting.mat_aaquality" "0"
> "setting.cpu_level" "2"
> "setting.videoconfig_version" "1"
> "setting.mem_level" "2"
> "setting.defaultres" "1920"
> "setting.defaultresheight" "1080"
> "setting.mat_forceaniso" "4"
> "setting.mat_grain_scale_override" "1"
> }
> --Defaults--
> "VideoConfig"
> {
> "setting.cpu_level" "0"
> "setting.gpu_level" "0"
> "setting.mat_antialias" "0"
> "setting.mat_aaquality" "0"
> "setting.mat_forceaniso" "0"
> "setting.mat_vsync" "0"
> "setting.mat_triplebuffered" "0"
> "setting.mat_grain_scale_override" "1"
> "setting.gpu_mem_level" "0"
> "setting.mem_level" "2"
> "setting.mat_queue_mode" "2"
> "setting.csm_quality_level" "1"
> "setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "0"
> "setting.mat_motion_blur_enabled" "0"
> "setting.fullscreen" "1"
> "setting.defaultres" "1920"
> "setting.defaultresheight" "1080"
> "setting.aspectratiomode" "0"
> "setting.nowindowborder" "0"
> "setting.videoconfig_version" "1"
> "setting.mat_software_aa_strength" "1"
> }
> ----
> 
> THIS ****S ME UP SO BAD! PLEASE HELP!


Still havent found any sort of fix.

What i have done so far:

1. disable all Launch Options except -novid
2. completly reinstall the game
3. tried to Switch the Settings manually ingame (Motion blur f.e. ---> gets overwritten at the next game start as well)

Always this Video.change files coming up...drives me crazy...please help


----------



## RaidenX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> DDU
> 
> Install latest NVIDIA Drivers
> 
> Remove "...\Steam\userdata\\730\local\cfg" completely. Copy over your config.cfg / autoexec.cfg on your desktop in case you want those later.
> 
> Remove all Launch Options besides -novid
> 
> See if this helps, if not upload a MSI Afterburner log with 15mins of gameplay.
> 
> There's no reason you shouldn't be able to hold 250+ constant even in smokes. I'm running a similar system and hold 300+ bare minimum even in smokes in a 5vs5.
> 
> 6700K / 980Ti


just tried all the things you listed with no noticeable difference in game









Here is my log of 15mins of gameplay https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8mtx4gYxeQPbnVOMWlTZ0E3NTg/view?usp=sharing

i'm running out of ideas what could be the issue


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaidenX*
> 
> just tried all the things you listed with no noticeable difference in game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my log of 15mins of gameplay https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8mtx4gYxeQPbnVOMWlTZ0E3NTg/view?usp=sharing
> 
> i'm running out of ideas what could be the issue


Your log isn't including FPS. Can you redo it with FPS on the graph?


----------



## RaidenX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Your log isn't including FPS. Can you redo it with FPS on the graph?


sorry here you go...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8mtx4gYxeQPdkRuU0NJY28xa3c/view?usp=sharing


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaidenX*
> 
> sorry here you go...
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8mtx4gYxeQPdkRuU0NJY28xa3c/view?usp=sharing


I can't help but notice that your CPU usage is nearly maxed out the whole time. What's your 6600K clocked at because it shouldn't max out in CS:GO.....


----------



## RaidenX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I can't help but notice that your CPU usage is nearly maxed out the whole time. What's your 6600K clocked at because it shouldn't max out in CS:GO.....


my CPU is at stock settings atm


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaidenX*
> 
> my CPU is at stock settings atm


Something is going on, there's no reason your 6600K should be running at nearly 100% in CS:GO like that.

EDIT: @PsYcHo29388 Can you see your CPU usage with your 6600K in CS:GO?


----------



## RaidenX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Something is going on, there's no reason your 6600K should be running at nearly 100% in CS:GO like that.
> 
> EDIT: @PsYcHo29388
> Can you see your CPU usage with your 6600K in CS:GO?


i would of thought temperatures would be really high if my CPU was actually running at 99%


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaidenX*
> 
> i would of thought temperatures would be really high if my CPU was actually running at 99%


That's actually the first thing I looked at, but your CPU temperatures are really good. Can you double check your 6600K is indeed running at boost clocks while playing CS:GO?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaidenX*
> 
> my CPU is at stock settings atm
> 
> 
> 
> Something is going on, there's no reason your 6600K should be running at nearly 100% in CS:GO like that.
> 
> EDIT: @PsYcHo29388
> Can you see your CPU usage with your 6600K in CS:GO?
Click to expand...

Can't post screenshots because MSI Afterburner decided not to show up in them but I played a full Valve DM on nuke and it was anywhere from 55-70%.

Could possibly be less on the older maps.


----------



## RaidenX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's actually the first thing I looked at, but your CPU temperatures are really good. Can you double check your 6600K is indeed running at boost clocks while playing CS:GO?


Yeah it pops up to 3.8GHz -3.9GHz in cs go, i have also tried a couple of other games GTA 5 on steam which runs at 99% usage and Resident Evil 7 stand alone which runs between 80%-60%


----------



## catmmm

All of my predictions for what was going to happen today happened.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Well, except I thought that NaVi and SK were going to make it to a third map but I guess that triple OT kinda makes up for that lol

Tomorrow, I predict North and VP in the Grand Final. I hope


----------



## Arizonian

Teams left competing for the $450,000 prize purse



Spoiler: Warning: Finals for Masters DreamHack February 19, 2017 Schedule Spoiler!



SUNDAY 19TH

10:15 AM: Pre-show

11:00 AM: Semi-final #1 - *Astralis vs. Virtus.pro*

2:00 PM: Semi-final #2 - *North vs. SK*

6:00 PM: Grand Final - TBD



_I'm looking forward to Nikko next time we see him with Faze._


----------



## beatfried

anybody else having problems with the MM Lobbies?

Anytime someone (me or anyone of my friends) opens one up there are some bots instajoining (names like "fixcsgo" and stuff) and filling the lobby so we can't play together... you can't kick them (nothing happening if you do it) and they also join in private lobbies ("friends need a invite")


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> anybody else having problems with the MM Lobbies?
> 
> Anytime someone (me or anyone of my friends) opens one up there are some bots instajoining (names like "fixcsgo" and stuff) and filling the lobby so we can't play together... you can't kick them (nothing happening if you do it) and they also join in private lobbies ("friends need a invite")


I haven't had that issue but I've seen that others have


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> anybody else having problems with the MM Lobbies?
> 
> Anytime someone (me or anyone of my friends) opens one up there are some bots instajoining (names like "fixcsgo" and stuff) and filling the lobby so we can't play together... you can't kick them (nothing happening if you do it) and they also join in private lobbies ("friends need a invite")


I had this issue yesterday and just gave up with trying to play with my friend. I think you can block the steam accounts if you ight click on them and steam message. I'm sure the accounts will get reported and banned pretty quick by valve.


----------



## dmasteR

What a good win by Virtus Pro.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a good win by Virtus Pro.


I was expecting Astralis to win but VP absolutely destroyed them!

Whoever's going into the finals against them has got to feel pretty scared...


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What a good win by Virtus Pro.


Great win.

I'm hoping for a match against North in the Final.


----------



## dmasteR

Incredible.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible.


Just Snax Things









SK played really good on that map though. I'm not sure if VP can make a come back and win this tournament...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Just Snax Things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SK played really good on that map though. I'm not sure if VP can make a come back and win this tournament...


VP can't hear you. 3rd map


----------



## lolllll117

That first map looked pretty one sided but I guess you should never doubt VP.
GG SK gaming.

The entire match was decided by that 1v2 with Taz


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible.


Jeez that was amazing lol.


----------



## Arizonian

This weekend was matched well. No real blow outs and even a triple OT yesterday.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I said SK was the team to beat, I was right. Thier time is coming, they just keep elevating thier game.



Personally I wasn't rooting for anyone after FaZe and then even NIP got out.


----------



## Sikkamore

So happy VP came back... I despise taco with a passion


----------



## catmmm

I fell asleep before the third map started but woke up to see that VP won!!!

I'll have to watch it later lol

I was pretty concerned during cobble because SK kept flanking and taking out a player or two, which would ultimately cost VP the round but I saw on train VP only let it happen a couple of times and then they wised up.


----------



## dbzane1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I fell asleep before the third map started but woke up to see that VP won!!!


The same. I was waiting until the game started. To be honest, I was ready to go to bed, but then I remembered how long I have waited. And, believe me, I didn't regret)


----------



## confed

Just loaded up CS for the first time in a few months. Lost my config but that's somewhat easy to redo. The game seems choppy though. Few friends that havent played noticed the same thing, regardless of FPS or refresh rate.

Not sure if there was an update in the past 2-4 months that made people change a setting. Thanks all


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/19917-iem-katowice-preview

IEM Katowice starts tomorrow! Lets gooooooo!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Yes I'm waiting for it as well! Hopefully NiP stopped saving strats and uses them this time around.

In the meantime, Thooorin and Moses had a sit down with a buddy of mine who's a caster here.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/news/19917-iem-katowice-preview
> 
> IEM Katowice starts tomorrow! Lets gooooooo!


----------



## dmasteR

Well Fnatic is still looking bad....

Glad NiP beat Optic though!


----------



## Arizonian

Watched FaZe clinch semi final today and heard commentary Fnatic and NIP are out.

FaZe with Niko was only the beginning of a solid era with this current group. Let's see what they bring.


----------



## Shanenanigans

2 nights ago, seeing NIP's current form, I had a bet with my buddy (he's a fan as well) whether NIP would go 1-4 or 0-5. Needless to say, I won.

Although they looked scary with those close games, they were things just didn't work out. They need change I think.


----------



## catmmm

VP is 0-2 right now









This makes catmmm sad.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> VP is 0-2 right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes catmmm sad.


They beat C9, so that's a start.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They beat C9, so that's a start.


I can't believe they are out but I did watch all of their matches yesterday and they should've won that last one but they didn't actually step it up til the last like 5 rounds when it was too late.









Oh well.

Who's making it to the final now? Lol


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They beat C9, so that's a start.


The Plow always destroys C9. With a record of 10-0-1 lol


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys,

Does CS:GO now support Nvidia SLI? Google only shows reddit posts from back in 2013/14.

Does anyone here run it? I've always ran with single gpu for fear of microstutters, but I'm thinking of going with SLI 1080ti's next week.

Thanks


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Does CS:GO now support Nvidia SLI? Google only shows reddit posts from back in 2013/14.
> 
> Does anyone here run it? I've always ran with single gpu for fear of microstutters, but I'm thinking of going with SLI 1080ti's next week.
> 
> Thanks


No scales terrible. Better off with SLI Off.


----------



## Randallell

I'm a gold nova 1 main that got placed in dmg. What should I do to get better at the game, so that I don't get completely smashed in my new rank?


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallell*
> 
> I'm a gold nova 1 main that got placed in dmg. What should I do to get better at the game, so that I don't get completely smashed in my new rank?


There are many many many things you can do. Raw aim can carry you all the way to SMFC.

Other than that you need gamesense. Very generic word, but it involves things like map positioning, crosshair placement, understanding of where people can be, knowing prefire angles on the map, nade/resource usage, knowing when to buy (and whether you should go full rifle or will SMGs do), trading with teammates, or making your 1vX into 1v1 duels.

There's more, but I'm not that great at the game. I have no aim to carry me, but my gamesense does.


----------



## Randallell

Thanks for the feedback and duly noted. I think my biggest weakness is knowing how to use nades. I'm so bad at it. I think my crosshair placement, spray and game sense. And I still have no idea how the economy works in CS GO still lol.


----------



## Randallell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallell*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and duly noted. I think my biggest weakness is knowing how to use nades. I'm so bad at it. I think my crosshair placement, spray and game sense. And I still have no idea how the economy works in CS GO still lol.


I think my crosshair placement, spray and game sense is decent.


----------



## Arizonian

Semi finals ......

FaZe vs Immortals
Heroic vs Astralis

Impressive of Herioc taking down VP to get here, not a fluke. They will have thier hands full with Astralis though who also did well to get to the semi finals.

Results will be in spoilers.

http://live.intelextrememasters.com/znipe-esl-katowice-1


----------



## Advil

Hi guys,
I opened a glove case and just got the bloodhound snake bite glove, it appears that it worth around 300 $ ! Dont know what to do , should i sell it and buy more cases which may give me another rare stuff then sell again??


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR-e*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Does CS:GO now support Nvidia SLI? Google only shows reddit posts from back in 2013/14.
> 
> Does anyone here run it? I've always ran with single gpu for fear of microstutters, but I'm thinking of going with SLI 1080ti's next week.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, it's the one game that always gave me issues with SLI. I think Source used to do ok with SLI way back, but CS:GO gave me everything from stutters to decreased performance altogether.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

yo. anyone here up for a few games?


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advil*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I opened a glove case and just got the bloodhound snake bite glove, it appears that it worth around 300 $ ! Dont know what to do , should i sell it and buy more cases which may give me another rare stuff then sell again??


Cases statistically don't pay off so i wouldn't recommend selling them and buying more cases.

If it were me i'd probably sell them and buy cool skins for the AK, M4, AWP, etc... I don't really care for gloves but that's just my opinion.

Watch out for scammers though. There are plenty of them out there so watch out for people you don't know trying to send you friend requests on steam.


----------



## Advil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Cases statistically don't pay off so i wouldn't recommend selling them and buying more cases.
> 
> If it were me i'd probably sell them and buy cool skins for the AK, M4, AWP, etc... I don't really care for gloves but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Watch out for scammers though. There are plenty of them out there so watch out for people you don't know trying to send you friend requests on steam.


Thank you for the reply , but i have a silly question , if i sell them , the money will be in my account and can buy steam games using it right ?? this way one glove will cover my steam sales buying list for the next 5 years







?!?!!


----------



## dbzane1

By the way, who was watching the final of IEM yesterday? Did you like the game? I think Faze were good, but Astralis were a head taller!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzane1*
> 
> By the way, who was watching the final of IEM yesterday? Did you like the game? I think Faze were good, but Astralis were a head taller!


Faze was awesome. I was impressed.

It was some pretty entertaining CS to watch.


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallell*
> 
> I'm a gold nova 1 main that got placed in dmg. What should I do to get better at the game, so that I don't get completely smashed in my new rank?


Best advice I can tell you is to ignore rank all together and just play. I myself have been stuck at MG1 for a while now and im fine with that. Ill have games where I do amazing, then Ill have games where I do crap. If I rank up? Cool. if I rank down? Cool as well.

If you want to get better, work on spray control and smokes. Before I play a game, I play offline with bots in DM, on AIM Map. I will generally play that until I score 3k points with AK only then I will go play 2 maps of deathmatch with AK/ M4A4 depending on the team or 2 rounds of casual before I switch to competitive. Im not saying Im the best because my aim is hit or miss (see what I did there) but this is how I work on it. I try on DM holding a site, one taps and everyonce in a while I will load up a pistol only server.

atleast once a week I will load up a smoke map and run through practicing my smoke executions to make sure I hit where I want every time.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzane1*
> 
> By the way, who was watching the final of IEM yesterday? Did you like the game? I think Faze were good, but Astralis were a head taller!


I did.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This weekend we learned Heroic is an upcoming team if they keep this up.

FaZe with NiKo only together for a 9 days as team, played very well to make it to finals which can only spell some good times and dominance ahead for this team.

But the main story this weekend was Astralis coming into thier own legitimacy, congrats guys. You did not give up and made for some good CSGO.



Nice to see new blood rising.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advil*
> 
> Thank you for the reply , but i have a silly question , if i sell them , the money will be in my account and can buy steam games using it right ?? this way one glove will cover my steam sales buying list for the next 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?!?!!


yes if you sold the gloves on the steam market you would have the money locked into your steam account so you could buy games with it.
Or you could do what dbzane1 said and use a third party site that will give you the money through paypal.
Just know that both options will probably pay back about 85% of the full value of the gloves.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advil*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I opened a glove case and just got the bloodhound snake bite glove, it appears that it worth around 300 $ ! Dont know what to do , should i sell it and buy more cases which may give me another rare stuff then sell again??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advil*
> 
> Thank you for the reply , but i have a silly question , if i sell them , the money will be in my account and can buy steam games using it right ?? this way one glove will cover my steam sales buying list for the next 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?!?!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> yes if you sold the gloves on the steam market you would have the money locked into your steam account so you could buy games with it.
> Or you could do what dbzane1 said and use a third party site that will give you the money through paypal.
> Just know that both options will probably pay back about 85% of the full value of the gloves.


Selling on the Steam market will net you 87% of the item's sale price, however almost every person willing to drop that much money on CS:GO items will buy from somewhere like /r/globaloffensivetrade or another site with case keys. This means you could be waiting a long time for them to sell, if they sell at all. That being said, if you undercut the lowest price on the community market, since there are only a couple of listings, you could be lucky.

If you want to try and get a faster sale, you could try listing on somewhere like OPSkins, however you will not get as much compared to the community market. You'd list the item on OPSkins, and if it sells, the money goes into your OPSkins account and you can cash out using amounts of $5, $10, $20, $50, $100 etc (if I remember correctly, been a while) into PayPal.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

imo i'd buy a bunch of games. my first year and a half of playing I was all about skins but now i only use the skins that i get in drops. My inventory right now consists of a bunch of dropped skins and cases, there are like 2 or 3 skins I unboxed just testing luck. If anyone wants some cases feel free to hit me up.


----------



## catmmm

I like my cool skins.

I also spent way more money than I'm willing to admit on them.









Shhhh....don't tell my fiance.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I like my cool skins.
> 
> I also spent way more money than I'm willing to admit on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh....don't tell my fiance.


I can see why people like them but at this point I'm more into actually playing the game and trying to get better. keyword, TRYING. Becuase i'm stuck at silver 4. I think if I win a few more games I'll rank up since I'm getting paired up with silver elite masters and gold nova's. What sucks is that I top frag and carry but end up loosing. I just need a team to play with.


----------



## catmmm

I'm a silver elite master.

I mostly only play comp with my brother though because I at least feel comfortable using my mic when he's on the team since he kinda "protects" me from mean sexist dudes.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Ahhh. the mean sexist people. I dont think I will ever understand them.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Ahhh. the mean sexist people. I dont think I will ever understand them.


Yeah. It really psyches me out when other players find out I'm a girl and they give me any sort of attention, good or bad. I feel like I am always being watched and judged on everything I do..and ultimately I end up sucking.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Yeah. It really psyches me out when other players find out I'm a girl and they give me any sort of attention, good or bad. I feel like I am always being watched and judged on everything I do..and ultimately I end up sucking.


I hate when I'm top fragging and I'm last alive and I have to 5v1 clutch. I kill everyone but the last guy. Usually the bottom fragger as well.


----------



## catmmm

Then everyone thinks you suck? lol


----------



## OrangeRaptor

pretty much.

And occasionally get kicked.

It's also when I'm at very low health too. So I can take like 1 or 2 shots.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.foxsports.com.au/esports/exclusive-global-esports-series-coming-to-australia-with-iem-sydney-at-qudos-bank-arena-in-may-2017/news-story/5fa1377635b94b28bfb8001e93bc5405?nk=8d699c2c740d88b66bd1c47111807645-1488862209

Next IEM event in Australia. I know we have some Australians here!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I like my cool skins.
> 
> I also spent way more money than I'm willing to admit on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Shhhh....don't tell my fiance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I'm a silver elite master.
> 
> I mostly only play comp with my brother though because I at least feel comfortable using my mic when he's on the team since he kinda "protects" me from mean sexist dudes.


When they start that crap, just ask them if they're SEMen, too







. Glad to hear you're not one of the females I hear on mic that soaks up the attention and just giggles in the mic the whole time.

I run into a lot of great female players that are afraid to use their mic for that reason alone and it sucks....but that's the great community of CS:GO...


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> When they start that crap, just ask them if they're SEMen, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Glad to hear you're not one of the females I hear on mic that soaks up the attention and just giggles in the mic the whole time.
> 
> I run into a lot of great female players that are afraid to use their mic for that reason alone and it sucks....but that's the great community of CS:GO...


Yeah. I've been playing CS since the 1.6 days and this CS:GO community is the absolute worst. So quick to call people hackers, using racial slurs all over the place and so disrespectful.

If people start harassing me too much I usually just tell them that I've been playing CS longer than they've been alive (I've only been playing CS:GO for the past couple of months though, thats why I'm not that good yet lol) or I tell them that I'm old enough to be their mom and that usually gets them to shut it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Yeah. I've been playing CS since the 1.6 days and this CS:GO community is the absolute worst. So quick to call people hackers, using racial slurs all over the place and so disrespectful.
> 
> If people start harassing me too much I usually just tell them that I've been playing CS longer than they've been alive (I've only been playing CS:GO for the past couple of months though, thats why I'm not that good yet lol) or I tell them that I'm old enough to be their mom and that usually gets them to shut it.


The racial slurs kinda get to me after a while...like ok teenage white kids. Go ahead and get it out so you don't get murked at school for it.


----------



## lolllll117

I stopped caring about name calling and racial slurs a long time ago. And i usually play with a friend or two. Makes the game so much better


----------



## pez

Yeah, I generally don't care, but I guess after a while I start to question parenting and how that person would react if they were standing in front of me. I mean, I'd literally dare them to say it to me in person







.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I dont care for racial slurs and what not but as soon as they start mic spamming it starts to get annoying.


----------



## pez

I mean, at the end of the day, I just mute the offender or the whole lot. Binding voice_enable 0 and 1 is one of my first things every time I go back to CS:GO







.


----------



## catmmm

Lol that's usually the first thing I do when I play casual.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Lol that's usually the first thing I do when I play casual.


That's because playing casual is like joining a CoD lobby on Xbox Live.


----------



## dbzane1

guys, have anyone problems with fps on de_inferno? I have dropped my fps on whole map


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> That's because playing casual is like joining a CoD lobby on Xbox Live.


True story.


----------



## emsj86

Don't know the reason for it but my last 10 matches had 8 cheaters. 3 of which were on my team where I said something and got kicked and 5 on the other team. And a ton of trolls. Wasn't like this a few weeks ago now everyone seems to have 50 or less hours when I check there profile (not all cheaters some smurfs some new players) hoping this new rumored cheat doesn't make it worse. I heard it possible it can get by esea and other third parties


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Don't know the reason for it but my last 10 matches had 8 cheaters. 3 of which were on my team where I said something and got kicked and 5 on the other team. And a ton of trolls. Wasn't like this a few weeks ago now everyone seems to have 50 or less hours when I check there profile (not all cheaters some smurfs some new players) hoping this new rumored cheat doesn't make it worse. I heard it possible it can get by esea and other third parties


Are you playing non-prime? I played quite a bit this weekend and didn't have any issues.


----------



## windsofcreation

LUL it's great when you find a set team of people you constantly play with that can play seriously and strategically yet still have fun and joke around. I can't stand playing with people that get mad and shut down. Although I do take CS seriously, it's still just a video game.


----------



## emsj86

I'm playing prime other than that I'll play esea or face it


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm playing prime other than that I'll play esea or face it


Do you have it set to where you can also search for non prime games? I know I accidently hit that button once.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

casual matches are complete aids. I avoid casual as much as possible.


----------



## windsofcreation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> casual matches are complete aids. I avoid casual as much as possible.


Casual is trash. I found that the only effective objective-based casual play are retake servers.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I got a friend of mine into csgo and I told him not to play casual and he didnt understand. I'm trying to teach him to get better but he thinks all the strats and what not are bad and ******ed. I guess csgo isnt his type of game. I'm actually so used to playing csgo that when i play cod bo2 i end up trying to use csgo strats but doesnt work one bit and end up getting a little salty.


----------



## catmmm

We should all get together and play one night.


----------



## KBOMB

I recently got back into CS:GO and am trying to grind out of silver at the moment but I've been reading a lot of posts on reddit about cheaters galore. Does anyone here have any experience identifying cheaters... I don't think I've crossed any (maybe because of my low rank) but there have been some times that I have seriously questioned if someone was playing on a smurf account or if they were cheating.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> I recently got back into CS:GO and am trying to grind out of silver at the moment but I've been reading a lot of posts on reddit about cheaters galore. Does anyone here have any experience identifying cheaters... I don't think I've crossed any (maybe because of my low rank) but there have been some times that I have seriously questioned if someone was playing on a smurf account or if they were cheating.


There are definitely lots of smurfs and cheaters but its best if you just don't worry about them and try to do your best. It'll all balance out because sometimes they'll be on your team too. Try to get to level 21 so that you can get Prime which reduces the number of smurfs/cheaters that you'll run into.

Edit: To add to this. If you play with the mentality that every time you lose it is because of a cheater/smurf, you will never get better. You have to accept that you're not perfect and try to make adjustments to improve.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> We should all get together and play one night.


I'm usually on every other night just screwing around in MM with friends on my alt account.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> I recently got back into CS:GO and am trying to grind out of silver at the moment but I've been reading a lot of posts on reddit about cheaters galore. Does anyone here have any experience identifying cheaters... I don't think I've crossed any (maybe because of my low rank) but there have been some times that I have seriously questioned if someone was playing on a smurf account or if they were cheating.


There's no dead giveaway unless they are spinbotting or something. It's very Case-by-case and i'd say the majority of the time they aren't cheating. But if you want a second opinion post the replay link. There are enough experienced users in this thread that someone will probably help out.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> We should all get together and play one night.


I'm on whenever. Usually if im not home im at school.

Onto something that makes me happy. I usually get 7 day cooldowns. But yesterday I accidentally set fire to my team and got a 30 min. SO glad I didnt get a 7 day, again...

I think in total I've gotten 10+ 7 day cooldowns


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I'm on whenever. Usually if im not home im at school.
> 
> Onto something that makes me happy. I usually get 7 day cooldowns. But yesterday I accidentally set fire to my team and got a 30 min. SO glad I didnt get a 7 day, again...
> 
> I think in total I've gotten 10+ 7 day cooldowns


Hmm.. You're supposed to shoot the bad guys not your teammates


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Hmm.. You're supposed to shoot the bad guys not your teammates


I haven't had a ban in over 3-4 months and this is the first. It's usually trolly friends that jump into my fire and laugh their @$$ off. Once i seen it was a 7 day ban I would just instantly close the game and be salty for a while. One time I got a 7 day cooldown because I accidentally collated some team mates with an awp on dust 2 watching mid.

Something I find stupid is when i queue with some people and they tell me to remove maps because they dont know the map. Somehow I know every single map pretty much from a site to b site to ct to t spawn, and someone a higher rank than me only knows about 2 or 3 maps and refuses to play other maps.


----------



## catmmm

Let me guess...they just wanna play Dust 2?

lol
I hate Mirage so I try not to play it.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Let me guess...they just wanna play Dust 2?
> 
> lol
> I hate Mirage so I try not to play it.


yes. dust 2. I've gotten so sick and tired of that map. I still queue it even though I dont like it too much.


----------



## lolllll117

I have one friend who only wants to play dust 2 and two friends that only want to play reserve maps(not including dust 2)
And all i want to do is play on Infernew. Life is hard...


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I have one friend who only wants to play dust 2 and two friends that only want to play reserve maps(not including dust 2)
> And all i want to do is play on Infernew. Life is hard...


I dont care what map I play. I like overpass and mirage the most followed by inferno and office. Dust 2 I kinda hate due to how much its played. I leave it on my selected maps just so i can get a game faster.


----------



## catmmm

Inferno is my fave!


----------



## sn0w

Any west coasters want to play? Tired of soloing MM..


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> Any west coasters want to play? Tired of soloing MM..


Sure. I'm available anytime except for between 11 am to 4 pm. Rank?


----------



## sn0w

At mg2 currently.. kinda irritating as I was Supreme 6 months ago - stopped playing for school - came back to dmg and keep playing vs hackers or ****ty players - usually use MM as a warmup to ESEA.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> At mg2 currently.. kinda irritating as I was Supreme 6 months ago - stopped playing for school - came back to dmg and keep playing vs hackers or ****ty players - usually use MM as a warmup to ESEA.


well then. I dont think you would want to play with a silver 4. RIP


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.hltv.org/news/19997-official-nip-sign-draken

Quote:


> The Swedish youngster will replace Jacob "pyth" Mourujärvi, who remains on the team as a backup player, with NiP stating that they "hope to see him on the active roster again in the future."
> 
> The move comes after a series of mixed results from NiP which culminated with the team failing to qualify for the ELEAGUE Major.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Anyone wanna queue some mm? silver 4 I dont care what ranks I play with.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> We should all get together and play one night.


I'd be down to do this. I'm on East Coast and work a third shift, but I could work something out for the weekend (thankfully I don't work those







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I'm on whenever. Usually if im not home im at school.
> 
> Onto something that makes me happy. I usually get 7 day cooldowns. But yesterday I accidentally set fire to my team and got a 30 min. SO glad I didnt get a 7 day, again...
> 
> I think in total I've gotten 10+ 7 day cooldowns


Lol...I feel like you should take it easy on buying molly's







.


----------



## catmmm

Well I'm usually on for a couple of hours every night (7-9pm EST because I'm an old lady and 9 is my bedtime).

Usually more free on the weekends tho.









Are you guys part of the OCN steam group?


----------



## pez

I may have to check once I'm home. I have way too many friends on Steam from playing so much Source a few years ago.

That sounds about reasonable times for me on the weekend. I'll have to add the OCN group







.


----------



## catmmm

Yeah I have tons of friends and even on the OCN group, there are almost 2.5k members lol

I don't really play with a lot of people though.


----------



## Biggu

Ill have to join the group, I'm MG1 and Im also tired of solo Q and getting toxic team mates. Looking for people that know strats and smokes is almost impossible to find.


----------



## catmmm

Well, I'm not that good but I'm not a noob really.

I'm working on it.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I'm not part of the ocn steam group. I need to be invited...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I'm not part of the ocn steam group. I need to be invited...


Don't think you do need to be invited.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Don't think you do need to be invited.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ocncsgo


Ok. I'll try to join that one later. I was trying to join the Official Overclock.net group which you need to be invited to.


----------



## sn0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Ill have to join the group, I'm MG1 and Im also tired of solo Q and getting toxic team mates. Looking for people that know strats and smokes is almost impossible to find.


Hit me up on steam


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> Hit me up on steam


theres a lot of sn0w's on steam lol.

Edit: Nvm found you.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *CSGO*
> 
> 
> Released Canals, available in all game modes.
> Visually upgraded the Phoenix Terrorist player model.
> Added the Spectrum Case, featuring 17 community designs. In the Spectrum Case, the rare special item will be the second generation of knives in Chroma finishes.
> *AUDIO*
> 
> 
> Improved performance when using HRTF.
> Fixed some cases where grenade sounds wouldn't play when they should.
> *MISC*
> 
> 
> Fixed teammate color problem when teammates select an invalid color.
> cl_drawhud_force_radar can have three values: -1 to force draw no radar, 0 default, 1 to force draw radar even if other HUD is disabled.
> cl_drawhud_force_deathnotices can have three values: -1 to force draw no deathnotices, 0 default, 1 to force draw deathnotices even if other HUD is disabled.
> Added option to Game Settings to set Team ID to Always On ( cl_teamid_overhead_always ). Server can disable with sv_teamid_overhead_always_prohibit.
> Added binding to Show Team Equipment ( +cl_show_team_equipment ) that will show teammates' full Target ID, including equipment. Server can disable with sv_show_team_equipment_prohibit.
> func_rotating objects no longer freeze and spam server console after rotating 1000 times
> *MAPS*
> 
> *Nuke:*
> 
> 
> Thinned out corner when coming into hut from lobby, making it easier to peek into A site
> Bullets now do more damage when shot through walls in hut
> Raised rollup door in Mini, making it easier to see towards rafters
> Removed three boxes on top of blue container near garage
> Reduced C4 explosion radius from 500 to 400 units (Thanks NaVi!)
> Made water outside the map deeper (Thanks hollandje!)
> *Cobblestone:*
> 
> 
> Raised arch on CT side of long A
> *Italy:*
> 
> 
> Fixed some boost exploits
> Railing on top of boost position near T bridge no longer blocks bullets
> *Cache:*
> 
> 
> Various bug fixes


Patch out


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Canals is a very cqc map. has some long range areas but for the most part its cqc.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Amazing. I've tried for every single new case and never got one before they dropped to $2 or less, now I got a cobblestone case during the last major that's sitting at $27.50 and got $20 bucks in my steam account from this bad boy almost immediately after the patch went live









Gaben is buying me a free game!


----------



## FatalProximity

haha That's amazing that they made the water deeper on Nuke.

For those that don't know, Valve is making a joke about a reddit post a couple days ago where a guy discovered that it wasn't real water.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5z4vjr/i_have_never_felt_so_deceived_by_valve/

At least we know they read what the community is discussing.

More on topic: I had quite a bit of fun playing 3 MM games on Canals last night (and even ranked up to LE!) but its going to need a lot of work before it even gets close to being in the active map pool. I doubt it gets there before Santorini.


----------



## MarkoNis




----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> haha That's amazing that they made the water deeper on Nuke.
> 
> For those that don't know, Valve is making a joke about a reddit post a couple days ago where a guy discovered that it wasn't real water.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5z4vjr/i_have_never_felt_so_deceived_by_valve/%5B/URL


Nice. Get all the cheaters off the damn game.

Anyone up for a game in 3-4 hours and willing to play with a silver 4?


----------



## catmmm

I might be on at that time


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I might be on at that time


Ok well add me on steam if you want. Name should be "MindLeak" same profile pic as here.


----------



## catmmm

Added you


----------



## lolllll117

The new map has a game breaking boost spot on it where you can get on top of the skybox.
It also has at least 7 spots the bomb can get easily stuck. Two of which you can do without even leaving the spawn.
I'd make a video on it but i only have my laptop for the next week which can barely run CS if i close out of all programs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. I've tried for every single new case and never got one before they dropped to $2 or less, now I got a cobblestone case during the last major that's sitting at $27.50 and got $20 bucks in my steam account from this bad boy almost immediately after the patch went live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaben is buying me a free game!


Nice! I got lucky during the last new case and managed to sell one in the first 2 hours. I'm not getting quite as lucky this time.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I was also toying around on the new map last night in DMs looking for some trick shot spots.. Found a few good ones they'll obviously patch out.

I've only gotten lucky just this once, and usually will multi on a family members account to increase odds.

Me and my buddy both got it last night, and also realized some of the cases buried deep in our inventory were a whole bunch of "CS: GO Weapon Cases" that sold for almost 8 bucks a piece.. Free games for both of us on valve







Thanks Gaben


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> The new map has a game breaking boost spot on it where you can get on top of the skybox.
> It also has at least 7 spots the bomb can get easily stuck. Two of which you can do without even leaving the spawn.
> I'd make a video on it but i only have my laptop for the next week which can barely run CS if i close out of all programs.
> Nice! I got lucky during the last new case and managed to sell one in the first 2 hours. I'm not getting quite as lucky this time.


I wonder if they want to do anything "competitive"-esc like forsing it into using it at majors at certain point in time, or it is just another Valve's "wonder what it would look like" project and effectively time-waster like others reserves group maps.
because after playing 3 MM games on de_canals It felt like just another "operation maps" with too many little sidewalks that overcomplicate layout.
and even though it has game braking issues, that surely will be fixed in near future, it feels quality designed aestetics-wise, unlike mirage or dust.

I would personally rather make all operations to a separate map groups so we could MM on them at any time, not just for 3 months while operation is going on. I mean if the map is bad, mass audience just won't queue on it anyway, but small groups of people had the ability to include their favourite maps in search list and play them sometime.


----------



## lolllll117

Someone did some looking through the CS:GO game files and found some pictures indicating what maps are going to be in the next operation.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> I wonder if they want to do anything "competitive"-esc like forsing it into using it at majors at certain point in time, or it is just another Valve's "wonder what it would look like" project and effectively time-waster like others reserves group maps.
> because after playing 3 MM games on de_canals It felt like just another "operation maps" with too many little sidewalks that overcomplicate layout.
> and even though it has game braking issues, they surely will be fixed in near future.
> 
> I would personally rather make all operations to a separate map groups so we could MM on them at any time, not just for 3 months while operation is going on. I mean if the map is bad, mass audience just won't queue on it anyway, but small groups of people had the ability to include their favourite maps in search list and play them sometime.


I don't see valve forcing anyone to play this map any time soon. But Valve has surprised us before








Also this video is relevant.


----------



## dmasteR

Some of those maps that guy believes is part of the next Operation are maps that have been in previous Operations. Interesting....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Some of those maps that guy believes is part of the next Operation are maps that have been in previous Operations. Interesting....


We could be getting another Phoenix type operation. I wouldn't mind playing on de_season again.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> We could be getting another Phoenix type operation. I wouldn't mind playing on de_season again.


Very well could be. It's been a long time since we've had a Operation, and to see maps that were in previous Operations is a disappointment IMO.


----------



## chemicalfan

Just came in to stick my 2c in








Loving the Chroma skins on the "new knives", never understood why they weren't done in the first place. Gamma next, please.

New map sucks, feel like an operation map. I can't really describe what I mean, but it's like "form over function". The layout is just crap - I watched a YT video the other day (3kliksphilip, or WarOwl maybe?) about the history of de_dust2, and it just hit the nail on the head. The best maps (most competitive) are based on the "3 lane design" - one to A, one to B, and a mid area, with some elements of interconnection between them. It's not always true - Nuke is different, and Train's mid is "owned" by the T side, but is true on the other active duty maps, and a few of the other more memorable operation maps (e.g. Season, Santorini). This new map seems more like a "spaghetti" layout, and it doesn't work for me. The outside area around A is ok, but the rest of the maps is claustrophobic and a bit of a mess tbh. It's like a really bad remake of Tulips from the last operation (loved that map, that had a bit of a 3 lane thing going on, with the centre corridor). I hope Canals stays in the Reserve pool forever, maybe it can be the permanent partner to Italy (haha)

Edit: Forgot to mention, LOVE the new M4A1-S skin, I need it!


----------



## catmmm

I talk myself out of buying a knife skin daily. It's sad that my life has come to this.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Nice. Get all the cheaters off the damn game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkoNis*


It is funny because that MarkoNis guy is cheating himself. So they should ban him "again".

This is his first steam account, that got banned for cheating in CSGO.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198240382860

And here is his current steam account.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198364527130/

And here is his youtube channel (you can find his accounts just by watching through his videos), and in this video he cheats himself.





His excuse is, everyone at higher ranks cheats, so he needs to cheat as well. Because anyone being better than him , cheats!

But he totally isn't a scumbag for doing it. Cheaters are so delusional.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I talk myself out of buying a knife skin daily. It's sad that my life has come to this.


I feel you. I am tempted to buy a knife.

I am so mad at myself that i sold my 100% Bayo fade, Full diamond/heart Bayonet slaughter, M4 howl, stat fire serpent and Blue gem AK 2 years ago or so. I miss those


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> New map sucks, feel like an operation map. I can't really describe what I mean, but it's like "form over function". The layout is just crap - I watched a YT video the other day (3kliksphilip, or WarOwl maybe?) about the history of de_dust2, and it just hit the nail on the head. The best maps (most competitive) are based on the "3 lane design" - one to A, one to B, and a mid area, with some elements of interconnection between them. It's not always true - Nuke is different, and Train's mid is "owned" by the T side, but is true on the other active duty maps, and a few of the other more memorable operation maps (e.g. Season, Santorini). This new map seems more like a "spaghetti" layout, and it doesn't work for me. The outside area around A is ok, but the rest of the maps is claustrophobic and a bit of a mess tbh. It's like a really bad remake of Tulips from the last operation (loved that map, that had a bit of a 3 lane thing going on, with the centre corridor). I hope Canals stays in the Reserve pool forever, maybe it can be the permanent partner to Italy (haha)


My take on it is that valve is trying something different. We all have a bunch of 3 lane maps that are great, do we really need 1 more that is basically the same? If you do want another 3-lane map then Santorini or season can fill that spot anyways. Everyone also needs to keep in mind that Valve is open to making major changes to make this map work in competitive (just like they did for overpass which also got a lot of hate when it first came out).

Here's my wishlist for the map after playing 5 mm games:

1. Remove clutter! Anything that makes traversal of the map unnecessarily difficult should be removed. I particularly hate the tables in short A, statue in yard, and pillars along the walls of some narrow hallways (Like the one the you enter from short A).

2. Move Ct spawn a couple seconds closer to B so that they have some time to set up and maybe be less likely to get picked in mid. Currently the Ts and CTs get to b at the same time which goes completely against the counterstrike formula.

3. Simplify routes and make the interiors less claustrophobic. I don't know if I agree with this but the community also wants the bombsites to be larger so that one molly can't cover the whole site.

IMO the map has potential, hopefully valve will be willing to make major changes.


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 3/17/2017
17 MAR 2017 -

[ MISC ]
- Added new server log lines for the end of freezetime and blind players. With mp_logdetail set to 3, will now also spew player equipment when they leave the buy zone.
[ MAPS ]
- Shader rework to provide better lighting and support various features.
-Nuke
-Made corner piece of outside catwalk solid
-Assault
-Fixed various exploits and boosts
-Fixed bug where players outside could spot players inside vents
-Canals
- Fixed visible nodraw below CT bridge
- Fixed several places where the bomb could get stuck if thrown
- Fixed pixelwalk and skywalk exploits
- Fixed sticky DM spawn point in tunnels
- Fixed planting bomb on windowsill at B
- Fixed missing collision on toolbox at back of B


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James N*
> 
> It is funny because that MarkoNis guy is cheating himself. So they should ban him "again".
> 
> This is his first steam account, that got banned for cheating in CSGO.
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198240382860
> 
> And here is his current steam account.
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198364527130/
> 
> And here is his youtube channel (you can find his accounts just by watching through his videos), and in this video he cheats himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His excuse is, everyone at higher ranks cheats, so he needs to cheat as well. Because anyone being better than him , cheats!
> 
> But he totally isn't a scumbag for doing it. Cheaters are so delusional.
> I feel you. I am tempted to buy a knife.
> 
> I am so mad at myself that i sold my 100% Bayo fade, Full diamond/heart Bayonet slaughter, M4 howl, stat fire serpent and Blue gem AK 2 years ago or so. I miss those


What a scumbag. The only time I cheated in csgo was on my alt account and I only did it in hosted games with friends. Still got vacced though.


----------



## catmmm

I would never cheat.

I like the realness of not being good at the game always lol









Played one game of comp last night on Canals. I don't know if I'll ever like that map.


----------



## James N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> I would never cheat.
> 
> I like the realness of not being good at the game always lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played one game of comp last night on Canals. I don't know if I'll ever like that map.


That map is beautifully designed with a lot of detail. But it totally doesn't fit cs imo.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Anyone wanna play a few games before I go to sleep later?


----------



## pez

I totally dropped the ball in hopping on this weekend. Sorry guys








.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> MISC
> 
> Fixes related to recent shader rework.
> *MAPS*
> 
> *Cache*
> 
> 
> Fix for vent break sound.
> *Canals*
> 
> 
> Fixed more pixelwalk exploits
> Fixed places where a dropped/thrown bomb could get stuck
> Fixed a bug at shop door where jumping player could get stuck


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> At mg2 currently.. kinda irritating as I was Supreme 6 months ago - stopped playing for school - came back to dmg and keep playing vs hackers or ****ty players - usually use MM as a warmup to ESEA.


I used to be the same man. I came back to cs after quitting a year for school and breaking my wrist so it was a bumpy start. Reranked into mge sometime in December and currently sitting at lem.


----------



## tristanbear

Never thought there would be a map that allowed me to get 20+ kills with the sawed off..

I'll play CSGO with anyone not really picky about ranks.

For those that care: Rank is Gold Nova Master, Prime.

you can add me here: www.steamcommunity.com/id/tristan7879


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Still havent fixed the bomb spot on cat behind the blocks...

I actually had a game recently where someone died on cat and the bomb flew over there and got stuck. last got couldn't get it and ended up dyeing.


----------



## dbzane1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Still havent fixed the bomb spot on cat behind the blocks...
> 
> I actually had a game recently where someone died on cat and the bomb flew over there and got stuck. last got couldn't get it and ended up dyeing.


yeah, I had a game when the bomb was planted on cat behinds blocks, it looks like it was in the air... this bugs


----------



## obikenobi27

Anybody up for some good ol fashioned CS tomfoolery? I'm currently S2 after I played my first game in a few months. Steam is ObiKenobi.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I would but I have to use my phone for tethering and internet is super slow. Will in a few days when I get my ethernet fixed up.


----------



## dmasteR

https://www.teamliquidpro.com/news/2017/03/23/a-farewell-note

Pimp leaves Liquid.

Quote:


> "It's with mixed feeling of sadness and excitement that I will no longer be a part of the Team Liquid starting roster. I no longer feel that playing for Liquid fulfills my personal expectations & goals, nor do I feel I can provide the commitment necessary to continue with the team on a long term basis.
> 
> It has been a great ride and an experience I would not trade for anything in the world. I am not done as a player by any means, and I am actively looking for another team with a vision similar to mine. I want to take this time to thank Liquid for everything they've done and provided for me, a life experience I wouldn't be without!"


----------



## dbzane1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> https://www.teamliquidpro.com/news/2017/03/23/a-farewell-note
> 
> Pimp leaves Liquid.


sad...


----------



## chemicalfan

Damn, that's sucky news. Wonder where he's off to? Gonna chill with Hiko?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

anyone else lose super sample resolutions in last update?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> anyone else lose super sample resolutions in last update?


Nope. Maybe a AMD issue since Super Sampling is part of your drivers?

NVIDIA DSR works fine.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> anyone else lose super sample resolutions in last update?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Maybe a AMD issue since Super Sampling is part of your drivers?
> 
> NVIDIA DSR works fine.
Click to expand...

It is off by default so if he updated his drivers recently it is probably off.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It is off by default so if he updated his drivers recently it is probably off.


I did check the settings. found out that CSGO wasn't recognized under an auto scan. I'll be reinstalling windows with the new Mobo so should be fixed.

Time to see how well Ryzen does with super sample at 3840×2160


----------



## beatfried

that sound bug is really annoying -.-

every first death in warmup blows up my ears :/


----------



## Coba

speaking of sound what do you guys think about the new sounding Negev? kinda quiet anymore... doesn't strike fear in my heart like it used to.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> speaking of sound what do you guys think about the new sounding Negev? kinda quiet anymore... doesn't strike fear in my heart like it used to.


Like all the other sounds they have re-worked, I don't like it.

The recoil change also bothers me.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Like all the other sounds they have re-worked, I don't like it.
> 
> The recoil change also bothers me.


Yeah not a fan. It's become after first bit literally a rail gun. All the bullets form a straight line once the recoil settles.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> India will stage a $300,000 CS:GO event later this year with international teams in attendance, according to a report from sportskeeda.com.
> 
> Backed by RouteMobile co-founder Rajdip Gupta, the event, called COBX Gaming, is part of a plan to develop the country's esports scene and have an Indian team capable of competing against the world's best by 2018.
> 
> Two of the 16 teams in attendance at the event will be determined by a national league, which will start in April and have upwards of $15,000 on offer. The remaining 14 slots will be filled by international teams invited by the event's organisers.


Source: HLTV

Don't we have a resident from India in this thread? Exciting news and great progress for the community.


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Source: HLTV
> 
> Don't we have a resident from India in this thread? Exciting news and great progress for the community.


I hate to be negative about it, but the last time something of this extent happened, the players were cheated out of their prizes etc etc.

I'd just take it with a grain of salt. However, there is a new league (Ucypher) which is shaping up to be a lot like the CGS was (might have different shortcomings though)

All the same, this is good for the Indian scene.


----------



## chibi

I just read about the Moscow 5, ICG incident... does seem sketchy, but here's to being optimistic!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *MISC*
> 
> 
> When inspecting in game items from user's own inventory, from other users' inventories, and from Community Market, players can now see an official Item Certificate that includes Finish Style, Finish Catalog Number, Pattern Template, and Wear Rating.
> Adjusted the nearby lobbies search algorithm, in addition to geographic proximity by distance, to include more results from the same country as the searching user, providing more relevant results for players living near borders.
> *MAPS*
> 
> *Canals*
> 
> 
> fixed gap in bomb site B wall
> fixed missing texture in bridge visible from arch
> fixed overlapping geometry at A site
> fixed a few places near T spawn where bomb could get stuck
> increased fade distances on some props that were distracting
> adjusted wall geometry in prison stairs to fix lighting glitch
> increased lightmap grid resolution in prison lobby
> added a piece of cardboard under new toolbox at B to block glitchy sightline
> removed one of the picnic tables at Short
> fixed pixelwalk in shoe shop
> fixed errant clip brush on balcony
> made it more difficult to climb the wood sign to B from boost
> trimmed top corners of courtyard building facing the stairs
> fixed nav file where lamp posts were removed
> adjusted balcony arch prop to fix gaps
> *Miltia*
> 
> 
> Moved up CT spawns and hostage rescue zone
> Blocked off river and area around old CT spawn
> Shortened underground tunnel, now exits into garage
> New hostage spawn positions, removed position from small house in yard, hostages will always spawn one on upper floor and one on lower floor of main house/garage
> Opened up house near silos, can now use door to enter/exit instead of window only
> Added some cover near tunnel exit in yard
> Moved terrorist spawn area to balcony at back of house
> Added cover in long-range areas
> Fixed several boosts/exploits
> Smoothed out movement in general


----------



## FatalProximity

More useless updates









How hard can it be to nerf the ump. just increase the price!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> More useless updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard can it be to nerf the ump. just increase the price!


But I like how cheap it is


----------



## beatfried

just have to love ESEA RWS.............


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> just have to love ESEA RWS.............


I'm not sure what you're getting at. is the issue that your 27-17 game should have a better rws than the 15-21 one?

I stopped playing esea a couple years ago because I was tired of my teammates playing for rdubs and not wins.


----------



## Lazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at. is the issue that your 27-17 game should have a better rws than the 15-21 one?
> 
> I stopped playing esea a couple years ago because I was tired of my teammates playing for rdubs and not wins.


Esea is dumb, just get idiots chasing frags and defusals.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazah*
> 
> Esea is dumb, just get idiots chasing frags and defusals.


I'm not sure what people expect. The whole point of pugging is improving your own individual performance. When I use to pug, 15RWS+ was a breeze even when I was playing "dumb CS".

If you want structured play, you should be looking at finding a Team.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> just have to love ESEA RWS.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to assume you're talking about the player with 27 frags, and 8RWS. Judging off of that image alone, I can tell that person was going for exit frags and isn't focused on actually winning the rounds. If their able to get 27 frags, they can make some plays where they need to happen to win the rounds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at. is the issue that your 27-17 game should have a better rws than the 15-21 one?
> 
> I stopped playing esea a couple years ago because I was tired of my teammates playing for rdubs and not wins.
> 
> Winning is exactly what gets you RWS. If that player who went 27-17 was making kills that mattered in the rounds, their team should won. Obviously theirs exceptions, but like I said chances are that player had quite a few exit frags.
> 
> Do exit frags matter? Absolutely, but after a certain point you need to make the adjustment and actually go for bomb.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you want structured play, you should be looking at finding a Team.


Don't have time to commit to a team with work and other life responsibilities. I wish I did.

On the RWS topic: Unfortunately there are many things that help your team win that are not captured by RWS. I'll start with your example of exit frags, a player who manages to save a gun on an eco round and maybe gets a couple exit frags has made a world of difference from an economy standpoint. What about in game leaders who organize their team with a good strat and help the team manage their economy? What about the support players that are willing to pop flash for you instead of chasing frags themselves? What about a player who gives great communication and information on where the enemy is likely to go? What if you're just generally a good teammate who can keep everyone calm and focused?

I actually have no problem with the RWS stat on its own. What I have a problem with is ESEA players taking it as the be all end all defining factor of whether a player is good or not.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Don't have time to commit to a team with work and other life responsibilities. I wish I did.
> 
> On the RWS topic: Unfortunately there are many things that help your team win that are not captured by RWS. I'll start with your example of exit frags, a player who manages to save a gun on an eco round and maybe gets a couple exit frags has made a world of difference from an economy standpoint. What about in game leaders who organize their team with a good strat and help the team manage their economy? What about the support players that are willing to pop flash for you instead of chasing frags themselves? What about a player who gives great communication and information on where the enemy is likely to go? What if you're just generally a good teammate who can keep everyone calm and focused?
> 
> I actually have no problem with the RWS stat on its own. What I have a problem with is ESEA players taking it as the be all end all defining factor of whether a player is good or not.


Good points, but that's more in line with what dmaster referenced with playing in a structured team. If you're out pugging, most likely you're looking to be the superstar of the pug to get noticed and given a chance opportunity to get on said team.

From that guy's Pug Match Stats, you can tell obviously he's not doing much impact given his death ratio compared with his teammates and the total number of rounds. Looks like he just sat back, didn't rotate and made a few exit frags... hence not winning rounds and no bonus RWS.


----------



## semencmoz

for last few months me and mi bros were relatively relaxed cruising through MM, getting our average 55% winrate, winning some, losing some, but gradually progressing and upranking our ways from DMGs to LEMs.

past 3 days was like setting difficulty from medium straight to nightmare. suddenly every enemy tryhards, winning almost every AWP angle battle against me (I still manage to edge some off angles and casually outaiming mirage mid with scout), getting crazy entry frags and demonstrating reaction times <200ms. 12 games losestreak. what the actuall hell?


----------



## catmmm

I ranked up to gn1 last night.

Still a noob but getting better.

I mean I have less than 200 hours logged into the game and I know people that are gn3 that have over a thousand.

Soooo I'd say I'm progressing nicely, at least in my eyes lol


----------



## Biggu

Yep you will get there. I think I just turned 500 hours and im MGE now but ive really been struggling. I may end up deranking soon. But im in the same boat as you, 500 hours 114 game wins I dont think those are bad numbers at all.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Yep you will get there. I think I just turned 500 hours and im MGE now but ive really been struggling. I may end up deranking soon. But im in the same boat as you, 500 hours 114 game wins I dont think
> those are bad numbers at all.


Yeah I have 30 wins. I'm still getting kind of adjusted to the game though. Played a ton of 1.6 and Source in the past and then had like a 5 year period where I didn't have a computer...so i didn't even start getting really into CSGO until a few months ago. I think I'm doing OK lol

Is deranking really that common?
My brother has deranked and ranked back up like 6 times in the past 3 months.


----------



## pez

I play so little nowadays that I usually play a few games, get my rank back, and then by the next time I play again I'm unranked. I'm actually slowly losing my motivation to play games competitively. Not a bad thing for me since it's meaning I'm playing through my game library finally







.


----------



## catmmm

I like playing competitively. The issue I am running into is that I'm not as serious as the people I play with.

So here I am, trying to have a good time and if I or anyone else accidently does something stupid, we get yelled at by a bunch of try hards.


----------



## Biggu

honestly after playing competitive so much I cant even stand casual. Its terrible. Ill stick with my comp and one or two rounds casual to warm up.


----------



## obikenobi27

The only reason I'm still playing CS semi-regularly is to hop on with friends. Everyone has CS where as not everyone has Battlefield/ can run Planetside 2. It's fun to be a bunch of idiots who don't car whether we win or lose.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> The only reason I'm still playing CS semi-regularly is to hop on with friends. Everyone has CS where as not everyone has Battlefield/ can run Planetside 2. It's fun to be a bunch of idiots who don't car whether we win or lose.


I need friends like you lol

My brother takes things way too seriously sometimes and my fiance legit thinks that anyone who kills him is a hacker.


----------



## FatalProximity

Valve pls give us unranked 5v5 competitive! I'm currently having an aweful time trying to derank my smurf so i can play with a silver 3 friend.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Valve pls give us unranked 5v5 competitive! I'm currently having an aweful time trying to derank my smurf so i can play with a silver 3 friend.


You could always play on faceit. They got free 5v5's and then premium 5v5's.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Valve pls give us unranked 5v5 competitive! I'm currently having an aweful time trying to derank my smurf so i can play with a silver 3 friend.
> 
> 
> 
> You could always play on faceit. They got free 5v5's and then premium 5v5's.
Click to expand...

CEVO too, but that's alot of effort. Just forget about your rank. Life becomes way less stressful. I'm pretty sure if you have a 5-man, your teammates can be whatever rank they want.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> [CSGO]
> 
> - Added Holiday Cheer.
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> 
> - For a limited time, the Negev and R8 Revolver are available in Competitive Matchmaking.
> - R8 Revolver: Price reduced to 700
> - Negev: Price reduced to 2000 as a starting point, to promote experimentation with the weapon.
> 
> [AUDIO]
> 
> - Volume now decays smoothly over distance, instead of by discrete steps.
> - Adjusted HRTF audio mix to more closely match sound quality without HRTF.
> - Added snd_hrtf_distance_behind (default 100), which allows HRTF to more closely match the perceived direction of a sound source as seen by the actual player behind a monitor.
> - Fixed a bug where music volume would be set to the maximum level while accepting a lobby invitation.
> 
> [SERVERS]
> 
> - Added support for official game servers in Guangzhou and Shanghai for the Perfect World CS:GO Beta.
> 
> [MISC]
> 
> - Added Team ID option "Always On w/Equipment" to Game Settings
> - Spectators can now use overhead equipment display.
> - Fixed overhead equipment display not updating in some cases.
> - Fixed orientation of stickers on dropped weapons.
> - Adding Game State Integration output for use by tournament organizers. New output for player equipment value (with log_level 3), showing the observer slot for each player and adding a new 'PhaseCountdowns' feed for timing the end of warmup/freezetime/round ends.


----------



## catmmm

The chickens have bunny ears


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> The chickens have bunny ears


This is the most important and gamechanging part of the update


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> The chickens have bunny ears
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most important and gamechanging part of the update
Click to expand...


----------



## dmasteR

$2000 negev..... well that got interesting quick.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> $2000 negev..... well that got interesting quick.


I noticed the same thing. I wonder if I should log onto my alt account and R8 + Negev only.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> This is the most important and gamechanging part of the update












Hey forgive me,
That's the first thing I noticed!


----------



## semencmoz

I wish they could left negev alone and do that thing they did to m249. pre-changes negev was magnificent, it had Uuge firerate and decent accuracy of first 5-6 shots, I used sometimes at least. m249 on the other hand is utter trash useful for nothing.

when they made those changes, I was thinking about why they chose negev for experiments, not m249 and I came to conclusion that they have some sort of statistical analisys tool on how frequently guns bought and used, they saw that m249 has some use in MM and desided to go with negev instead. and m249 has some usage for the only one reason - bots tend to buy it when they have money, not negev.


----------



## chibi

Hey guys, anyone running 3440x1440P 100Hz? If so, how does the game feel? I'm getting older and my reflexes are not as quick as I like to remember (lol!). So I've decided to try and go casual mode in terms of "fps monitor" and get some more screen real estate with a 34" UW.

Is the game still playable? I've been spoiled by a Dell S2716DG that was perfect, but I want bigger!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone running 3440x1440P 100Hz? If so, how does the game feel? I'm getting older and my reflexes are not as quick as I like to remember (lol!). So I've decided to try and go casual mode in terms of "fps monitor" and get some more screen real estate with a 34" UW.
> 
> Is the game still playable? I've been spoiled by a Dell S2716DG that was perfect, but I want bigger!


For a more casual game like Rise of the Tomb Raider or Dirt Rally the Ultrawide probably looks nice, but for CSGO it seems like a downgrade from what you had, mostly due to 144hz-->100hz.


----------



## chibi

Definitely a step down in terms of Hz. But it's an alternative I'm willing to explore for the increased screen real estate due to the nature of my home office.

Second alternative would be to go balls to the walls and get the p258q 240hz.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Definitely a step down in terms of Hz. But it's an alternative I'm willing to explore for the increased screen real estate due to the nature of my home office.
> 
> Second alternative would be to go balls to the walls and get the p258q 240hz.


Balls deep and go for the ROG Swift PG27UQ instead! 4K, HDR, and 144Hz all in one goodness.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone running 3440x1440P 100Hz? If so, how does the game feel? I'm getting older and my reflexes are not as quick as I like to remember (lol!). So I've decided to try and go casual mode in terms of "fps monitor" and get some more screen real estate with a 34" UW.
> 
> Is the game still playable? I've been spoiled by a Dell S2716DG that was perfect, but I want bigger!


I've played on the same Dell that you have and my x34, and while the difference is noticeable, if you're going to be playing other games and CS:GO a bit more casually, I don't think you'll mind one bit. You'll soon come to realize how much better 21:9 is vs that extra 44hz.

EDIT: 60hz is still terribad, though







.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Balls deep and go for the ROG Swift PG27UQ instead! 4K, HDR, and 144Hz all in one goodness.


Ah yes, the almighty 4K HDR 144Hz... let me just pull another 1080 Ti + 1200W PSU +$2K USD for the monitor sometime this Q4








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've played on the same Dell that you have and my x34, and while the difference is noticeable, if you're going to be playing other games and CS:GO a bit more casually, I don't think you'll mind one bit. You'll soon come to realize how much better 21:9 is vs that extra 44hz.
> 
> EDIT: 60hz is still terribad, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Perfect, good to get some feedback with experience of both products!


----------



## OrangeRaptor

just played csgo on 2 hours of sleep and waking up at 7 am and i went 52 and 16 with gold nova's... Looks like i need to start playing when tired.









I also ranked up to silver elite finally.







I'm on that road to global elite


----------



## emsj86

I use to love this game. Now every game either someone leaves or doesn't care to even try to win. I'm all for fun but don't throw a game at least have fun while still trying to win. Waste of my time anymore.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

if you wanna play a few game add me. My steam name is MindLeak & I should be level 25. I'm currently silver elite but still ranking up to my actual rank.

Also nice loop


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I use to love this game. Now every game either someone leaves or doesn't care to even try to win. I'm all for fun but don't throw a game at least have fun while still trying to win. Waste of my time anymore.


I get what you mean. I play for fun and don't care whether win or lose. I still try to follow strats and make callouts, but I let the rest of the team decide how they want to play a round. I'm just support, getting frags and having fun. I try not to upset super serious silvers, but I still make sure I'm having fun. After all, what point does a video game have if all it causes is stress?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I get what you mean. I play for fun and don't care whether win or lose. I still try to follow strats and make callouts, but I let the rest of the team decide how they want to play a round. I'm just support, getting frags and having fun. I try not to upset super serious silvers, but I still make sure I'm having fun. After all, what point does a video game have if all it causes is stress?


This is how I play.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *MISC*
> 
> 
> The CS:GO executable and DLL binaries are now digitally signed. This allows for better integration with antivirus software and for game integrity checking.
> Mismatching signatures or running the game with the -insecure flag allows the game to load unsigned modules, but prevents connecting to VAC secure servers.
> The Steam client will validate and enforce csgo.exe's digital signature at launch.
> 
> Fixed a rare case when users UI could lose Prime Account status observed by some users staying logged in across weekly maintenance time period.
> Fixed a rare case where UI would incorrectly show a cheating conviction cooldown when a minorly disruptive cooldown was nearing its expiration.
> Fixed mp3 music playback on Linux.
> *SERVER*
> 
> 
> Added a new command logaddress_add_http to deliver server log reliably to the specified endpoint over HTTP POST.
> Subscribers must return HTTP 200 OK code to acknowledge buffer of log lines and advance to the next section of the log.
> Newly added subscribers will always get the log from the very beginning, and existing subscribers can request to restart log delivery from the very beginning by returning HTTP 205 Reset Content code.
> Subscribers can return HTTP 410 Gone code to unsubscribe from log delivery.
> Server must be logging to disk to use this feature.
> *PERFECT WORLD*
> 
> 
> Integrated the latest version of blocked words database.
> Updated texture of P90 | Grim for Perfect World version.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

anyone have some kind of idea why my fps dropped from a constant 150+ fps down to 40-60?

and now when i try to setup an autoexec file it doesnt work.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I guess theres no fix for it


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I guess theres no fix for it


I used to have FPS drops down to 50 for no reason whatsoever, happened every minute or so.

For some reason after I upgraded to Windows 10 it no longer happened. Perhaps something went wrong with your windows install?


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I used to have FPS drops down to 50 for no reason whatsoever, happened every minute or so.
> 
> For some reason after I upgraded to Windows 10 it no longer happened. Perhaps something went wrong with your windows install?


about 2 weeks ago I started getting massive fps drops. Community DM servers became unplayable. Also in faceit it seemed like the fps was affecting somehow hitreg. Tried everything to fix it... nothing helped. Then I just decided to reinstall my OS. Now the game is so damn smooth that I never had it this smooth. I'm not sure what caused these fps issues, but it's gone now.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

oh god. i dont wanna reinstall windows again


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> oh god. i dont wanna reinstall windows again


I always dreaded (and still do even today) reinstalling windows because discs were so slow and so was USB2, and back in those times I only had a traditional HDD.

Now though, with SSDs and USB3 flash drives being the standard, reinstalling windows takes about 5 to 15 minutes, and after that about an hour to get everything set back to the way I like it. I grab programs I don't use often as I go.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I did a repair of my Windows install. Had to redo some Windows updates, but all in all it didn't take too long and it fixed my issues


----------



## semencmoz

who has what experience with win10's "gaming mode". I made this post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> 12 games losestreak. what the actuall hell?


then after 2-3 weeks I checked windows settings and noticed that "gaming mode" is enabled by default in win10 and turned it off, and since then csgo went back to normal 50% winstreak for me. is it placebo, or it is not a coincedence?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> who has what experience with win10's "gaming mode". I made this post
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> 12 games losestreak. what the actuall hell?
> 
> 
> 
> then after 2-3 weeks I checked windows settings and noticed that "gaming mode" is enabled by default in win10 and turned it off, and since then csgo went back to normal 50% winstreak for me. is it placebo, or it is not a coincedence?
Click to expand...

Definitely a placebo as I don't think gaming mode even does much for Win32 based apps.


----------



## semencmoz

game mode in windows does something to performance in win32 applications (at least i saw couple of threads on reddit that their FPS in csgo is like

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/646v5q/fps_boost_with_windows_10_update/
). obviously there was some threads that stated that game mode didn't do anything to their FPS or made the game run worse.

I had some performance boosts on game mode, but the game itself felt clunkier than with it set off.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *MISC*
> 
> 
> Fixed a bug that caused knife swings to do reduced damage in the 0.4 seconds after their deploy animation finished, as if you had just taken a swing. (Sorry Snax!)
> Fixed snd_legacy_surround settings.
> Fixed round start music continuing to play if player walked out of buy zone.
> HTTP logger now includes server token header, and precise time on log lines.
> Fixed a regression in command routing code to automatically allow cheat-protected commands on cheat-enabled servers.
> Marked snd_playsounds command as cheat.
> Whitelisted about:blank URL for MOTD
> Upgraded Windows compile toolchain for Windows client and dedicated server binaries
> Fixed long standing issue with lightstyles and dynamic shadow blending - they are now compatible with CSM's and can be used in maps.
> *PERFECT WORLD*
> 
> 
> Localization update for various UI elements.
> Localization updates for several in-game textures and Weapons Course map.
> Added purchasing flow using Perfect World balance.


----------



## Coba

Is it just me or does the buy menu glitch for everyone? with green looking half squares |_ _| <<

Also with the buy menu, in Casual mode I can immediately exit the buy menu by pressing "tab" but in competitive mode I can only exit by pushing "b" the buy menu bind key and it makes me back out of each sub menu first before exiting?


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Marked snd_playsounds command as cheat.


rly?!

any other ideas to cut the ambient noises out?


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


The reduced knife dmg bug/glitch isn't fixed. Two left clicks and right click did only 97 dmg in 3 hits. Had this to happen to me many times on faceit in the past 3 days.


----------



## dbzane1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> The reduced knife dmg bug/glitch isn't fixed. Two left clicks and right click did only 97 dmg in 3 hits. Had this to happen to me many times on faceit in the past 3 days.


hmm... I have never seen this bug...


----------



## dmasteR

Its finally here!

Operation Hydra

http://www.counter-strike.net/operationhydra/

Patch Notes:

Quote:


> [OPERATION HYDRA]
> - Operation Hydra Events - unique game modes that are available for a week at a time:
> - WAR GAMES: a set of twists on classic gameplay, including a special heavy armor, low-gravity sniping, team deathmatch, and more.
> - WINGMAN: 2v2 competitive match on single-bombsite maps, a quick best-of-16 rounds, and a special Wingman skill group.
> - WEAPONS EXPERT: Once you buy a weapon, you can't buy it again for the rest of the match. 5v5 best-of-30 match with a special Weapons Expert skill group.
> - Four new and three returning community-created maps, featured in weekly Hydra Events and available in regular matchmaking for casual and competitive play.
> - Austria, Shipped, Lite, Thrill, Agency, Insertion, Black Gold.
> - Operation Hydra All Access Pass ($5.99) includes:
> - Guardian Mission campaign, with 30 missions that can be completed (and replayed) at your own pace.
> - Access to Operation weapon drops and the new Operation Hydra Case.
> - Operation Hydra Challenge Coin upgradable to the new Diamond level.
> - Operation Hydra Journal that tracks your stats and provides friends leaderboards.
> 
> [SOUND]
> - Increased fidelity of 3rd person weapon sounds when HRTF is enabled.
> - Made minor mix adjustments.
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Reduced the UMP45 damage at range to bring the weapon more in line with the SMG category (rangemodifier reduced from .85 to .75).
> - Players no longer respawn when upgrading to a bonus weapon in Deathmatch.
> - Added support for hostage maps in Demolition (for local/community servers.)
> - Improved radar spotting when mp_teammates_are_enemies is enabled.
> - Made Zeus show in pistol holster for players with a Zeus and no pistol.
> - Fixed bullets not penetrating "teammates" when mp_teammates_are_enemies is enabled. (Thanks ALH-R!)
> 
> [SERVER OPERATORS]
> - Changed sv_disable_motd: default changed to 1.
> - Changed convar mp_free_armor settings: 0 = none, 1 = kevlar, 2 = kevlar + helmet.
> 
> [MAPS]
> -Tweaked layouts of the following maps to better fit War Games and Wingman: Safehouse, StMarc, Lake, and Bank.
> -Canals
> - Moved CT spawn forward.
> - Added a bench at A for easier T access.
> - Fixed clip brushes poking through top flight of tunnel stairs.
> - Added clips to some lamp posts where player could get stuck.
> - Adjusted fade distances on some props.
> - Fixed visible nodraw seen from arch.
> -Rialto
> - Added new map for Guardian and 2vs2 mode.
> -Dizzy
> - Added new map for Flying Scoutsman mode.


----------



## lolllll117

I was just about to post that. New CS operation and a pubg update on the same day. i'm so split









Edit: Nevermind. pubg update comes out on thursday.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> I was just about to post that. New CS operation and a pubg update on the same day. i'm so split


PUBG no question for me.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Just played a few deathmatch games and everyone seems to have gotten to global elite.







not sure if i got bad from not playing or im just bad in general.


----------



## Sikkamore

Anyone want to add me for Co-Op missions?


----------



## pez

More like OW Anniversary and CS:GO on the same day







.


----------



## lolllll117

yeah i'm pretty sure they did that one on purpose. I don't play Overwatch so that's the only reason I didn't mention it


----------



## catmmm

Excited for the new operation

But whyyyy....
Quote:


> - Reduced the UMP45 damage at range to bring the weapon more in line with the SMG category (rangemodifier reduced from .85 to .75).


They should've just raised the price.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catmmm*
> 
> Excited for the new operation
> 
> But whyyyy....
> They should've just raised the price.


why raising the price is a better option in your opinion?


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> why raising the price is a better option in your opinion?


Because it was nice to have an SMG that did that type of damage lol


----------



## semencmoz

type of damage








well, i guess if you want SMG that you can use at long ranges, then it makes sense.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> type of damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i guess if you want SMG that you can use at long ranges, then it makes sense.


That much damage. Not like a literal type of damage lol

But yeah, it's a nice option when I don't feel like rifling. I'm the type of person that will usually buy an SMG over a rifle.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semencmoz*
> 
> why raising the price is a better option in your opinion?


I'd rather they raise the price to balance it because then the gun is still unique and gives a different feel than the other smgs. This nerf basically just makes it weak like the other smgs which is boring.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> I'd rather they raise the price to balance it because then the gun is still unique and gives a different feel than the other smgs. This nerf basically just makes it weak like the other smgs which is boring.


I agree!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Hmm. UMP was a good anti-eco weapon against no head armor.. I'm guessing it still will be since it doesn't seem they dropped the accuracy too too much. If they raise the price I would probably just go for an MP9.. Maybe now the MAC 10 will get a little more attention.. MAC 10 was a beast back in the day


----------



## catmmm

Mac 10 is my all time favorite SMG.

I buy it second round every comp I play and I keep it til I die.


----------



## PurpleChef

Yall still rocking Windows 7 bois? im not really feeling w8.1 or 10 in CS. For everything else it feels better, but for CS...hmm... might just be my current state:gunner:


----------



## lolllll117

I'm still using 7, but i'm pretty sure i've seen people do tests and performance is nearly identical (if not marginally better) in w10


----------



## Twiffle

There's no point of switching to Windows 10 unless you have skylake/kabylake CPU. Also there's a bit of optimization to do with windows 10. In my opinion people should wait a year or so. Also when you switch to windows 10 your Nvidia driver panel doesn't have Display scaling... only GPU scaling. You can get Display scaling if you use CRU(Custom Resolution Utility). Although I'm not sure if the myth is true that GPU scaling increases input lag. Then again this shouldn't be an issue if you play on native resolution.


----------



## dmasteR

Patch Notes for 5/30/2017

Quote:


> *WINGMAN*
> 
> 
> Wingman mode now has 5 minute warmup, which shortens to 1 minute after all players connect.
> *MAPS*
> 
> 
> Insertion: timeout bug fixed.
> Black Gold: various bug fixes.
> Shortdust: fixes for Wingman games.
> St. Marc: fixes for Wingman games.
> *MISC*
> 
> 
> Added support to filter nearby public lobbies for Guardian and Wingman game modes.
> Added a modal lobbies lister that can be accessed from the mission panel and the Guardian campaign map.
> Fixed a bug that caused the server to not animate Heavy Assault Suit players properly when using knives.


----------



## confed

Haven't looked into the newest update. How are you all liking it so far?


----------



## OrangeRaptor

So I just hopped on csgo hoping my fps would be fixed and to my surprise I'm back to 150 fps. I didnt even have to reinstall windows.


----------



## Sikkamore

I love having team mates that bait, throw crap flashes, and whine all game. Kills don't mean everything. Kid was complaining because he was top fragging. He had 5 more kills than me but the same amount of round MVPs and no assists when I had 8. What's that tell you? His frags don't mean anything to the rounds.... I hate kids -_-


----------



## krz94

I have 30 keys and I am looking for a nice knife. I'd love a flip knife black laminate but is anyone here selling one by any chance?

EDIT: nevermind found a black laminate for 30 :X


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I love having team mates that bait, throw crap flashes, and whine all game. Kills don't mean everything. Kid was complaining because he was top fragging. He had 5 more kills than me but the same amount of round MVPs and no assists when I had 8. What's that tell you? His frags don't mean anything to the rounds.... I hate kids -_-


agreed but also neither do MVP. I just played a game where I was the only one with out MVP however I had multiple clutch rounds.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> agreed but also neither do MVP. I just played a game where I was the only one with out MVP however I had multiple clutch rounds.


Oh, I agree too. MVPs never tell you the whole story. But his frags didn't do anything. If he's constantly lurking at B on Cache as a T with an AWP and we are rushing out A he is absolutely being useless. Then he runs to A main and gets two frags and complains that we didn't do anything... I just don't get some people.

I had fun ripping into him too. He was on my friends list and removed after that game. He complained on second half pistol that he was the only one that got any kills. I one tapped two people in a row from CT tree and then killed a guy on site before the guy from checkers traded me lol I got a few good words in after that xD


----------



## beatfried

is anyone else only getting that crappy venezian map in the wingman thingy?
played 11 games yesterday... got 11 times venezia....


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Is csgo broken? For some reason what ever i do I cant get back up to 100+ fps. A few days ago I was getting back up to 150+ fps but now it's back down to 40-60 fps with a gtx 1050. I reinstalled windows and it still has low fps.







I'm sad. Rainbow six siege gets better fps than csgo right now.


----------



## pez

I'm actually curious to know how CS:GO runs since I just did a hardware change.


----------



## lolllll117

CS:GO decided to randomly uninstall it's self today. Probably more of a steam issue than a CS one but i felt like saying it since everyone is talking about CS:GO problems right now


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> CS:GO decided to randomly uninstall it's self today. Probably more of a steam issue than a CS one but i felt like saying it since everyone is talking about CS:GO problems right now


Tried playing a new coop map with a friend which is literally the only reason I launch CSGO anymore and it crashes my game everytime basically.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Just played a mm game with an obvious waller/aimbotter. It was sad or stupid since the guy had the 5 star veteran tag and had many games on the account. I'm guessing the account was hacked and someone decided to use cheats on it.


----------



## Luxer

I hated CS:GO ever since I first played way back in beta. After 5 minutes I said to myself "this is the worst possible art style they could have chosen for a CS game". And if you look at all the updates over the years you can tell they know it was a mistake. You also have to remember that Valve didn't make CS:GO, Hidden Path did. Which is why it looks and feels nothing like 1.6.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> I hated CS:GO ever since I first played way back in beta. After 5 minutes I said to myself "this is the worst possible art style they could have chosen for a CS game". And if you look at all the updates over the years you can tell they know it was a mistake. You also have to remember that Valve didn't make CS:GO, Hidden Path did. Which is why it looks and feels nothing like 1.6.


what do you mean? csgo has upgraded graphics. the art style hasn't changed at all except for the maps looking higher quality and getting upgrades. The game improved in quality instead of just staying at visibly blocky characters.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> I hated CS:GO ever since I first played way back in beta. After 5 minutes I said to myself "this is the worst possible art style they could have chosen for a CS game". And if you look at all the updates over the years you can tell they know it was a mistake. You also have to remember that Valve didn't make CS:GO, Hidden Path did. Which is why it looks and feels nothing like 1.6.


It was never meant to feel or look like 1.6. CS:Source was made by Valve and it doesn't feel or look like 1.6 either.

You're right, Valve wasn't the developer for CS:GO however Valve has taken over the development for CS:GO since CS:GO released...

Valve has been the sole developer for nearly 5 years now...


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> I hated CS:GO ever since I first played way back in beta. After 5 minutes I said to myself "this is the worst possible art style they could have chosen for a CS game". And if you look at all the updates over the years you can tell they know it was a mistake. You also have to remember that Valve didn't make CS:GO, Hidden Path did. Which is why it looks and feels nothing like 1.6.


I never thought about it that way. CS:GO's gameplay is still CS to me and i've been playing before even Valve was handling the development IIRC.


----------



## Luxer

What I mean is if you look at 1.6 or even CS:S the colors are not super-desaturated and player models are easily distinguished from the environment no matter what resolution/graphic settings you use. They've tried adding color to CS:GO over the years, just look at the old de_inferno vs new de_inferno. They also begrudgingly removed all fog from the maps after YEARS of begging from the community. Like I said, the basic art style that was chosen was a pretty big mistake.

Another crucial thing is how easily recoil is controlled in CS:GO, even in 2-3 round bursts. Here's a nice experiment: use the AK47 in a DM server in CS:GO and then try to use the AK the same way in 1.6 - you won't hit anything. Even in a 2 round burst the 2nd bullet goes about 6 feet over the guys head.

Also, the recoil patters in 1.6 had roughly 6-8 variations instead of 1 like CS:GO. The bullets would cluster up-left-right, up-up-right, up-left-left, etc. as opposed to up-right-left for most guns in CS:GO. You actually had to react to the recoil instead of simply memorizing it.

Final point, there was MUCH MUCH less running and gunning in 1.6 ESPECIALLY with pistols. If you were moving the slightest the recoil would be all over the place. Pistols are so OP in CS:GO it's ridiculous, buying a P250 for $250 that can 1 shot kill someone with full armor and helmet at close range is stupid.

I could go on and on.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> What I mean is if you look at 1.6 or even CS:S the colors are not super-desaturated and player models are easily distinguished from the environment no matter what resolution/graphic settings you use. They've tried adding color to CS:GO over the years, just look at the old de_inferno vs new de_inferno. They also begrudgingly removed all fog from the maps after YEARS of begging from the community. Like I said, the basic art style that was chosen was a pretty big mistake.
> 
> Another crucial thing is how easily recoil is controlled in CS:GO, even in 2-3 round bursts. Here's a nice experiment: use the AK47 in a DM server in CS:GO and then try to use the AK the same way in 1.6 - you won't hit anything. Even in a 2 round burst the 2nd bullet goes about 6 feet over the guys head.
> 
> Also, the recoil patters in 1.6 had roughly 6-8 variations instead of 1 like CS:GO. The bullets would cluster up-left-right, up-up-right, up-left-left, etc. as opposed to up-right-left for most guns in CS:GO. You actually had to react to the recoil instead of simply memorizing it.
> 
> Final point, there was MUCH MUCH less running and gunning in 1.6 ESPECIALLY with pistols. If you were moving the slightest the recoil would be all over the place. Pistols are so OP in CS:GO it's ridiculous, buying a P250 for $250 that can 1 shot kill someone with full armor and helmet at close range is stupid.
> 
> I could go on and on.


Sounds like CS:GO is not the game for you then







.


----------



## KaffieneKing

@Luxer P250 is $300, just saying.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is there any reason why as a MGE, i'm being stuck into games with DMG/LE/LEM or is this all part of the mysteries of MM? It would make sense if I was waiting a long time and they couldn't find a match with closer ranks, but i'm finding games within 1-2 minutes.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Is there any reason why as a MGE, i'm being stuck into games with DMG/LE/LEM or is this all part of the mysteries of MM? It would make sense if I was waiting a long time and they couldn't find a match with closer ranks, but i'm finding games within 1-2 minutes.


I usually assume I'm close to a rank up if that's happening regularly. It's better than the opposite scenario where everyone is lower than you and feels useless


----------



## lolllll117

Release Notes for 6/8/2017

2017.06.08 -
Quote:


> [ WEAPON FINISHES ]
> - Added normal mapping to Custom Paint Job, Patina, and Gunsmith paint styles.
> - Upgraded CZ75-Auto | Victoria to use normal mapping.
> [ OPERATION HYDRA ]
> - Fixed incorrect round number in Weapons Expert lobby description.
> - Fixed a weapons purchase exploit in Weapons Expert.
> [ MISC ]
> - Fixed scoreboard rows sometimes displaying local player's rank on other rows.
> - Fixed regressions related to having a gamepad plugged in.
> - Fixed a regression in nearby Guardian lobbies mission names.
> - Nav mesh location will now correctly update on HUD for spectators or GOTV viewers using the target observed player's location.
> - If bomb icon shows under radar, then spectators and GOTV viewers will correctly display the bomb icon under radar when observing the bomb carrier.
> - Added convar sv_record_item_time_data, which adds player weapon usage data to server logs.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Added convar sv_record_item_time_data, which adds player weapon usage data to server logs.


I can only imagine what evil deeds valve will do with the statistics they gather from this.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I can only imagine what evil deeds valve will do with the statistics they gather from this.


Guns will become like the stock market! The more AKs people buy the more it costs!!


----------



## Arizonian

The PGL top 8 up-and-coming teams in the Americas are wrapping up this minor championship this weekend if anyone was interested. Leaving this here.









*Source*



Spoiler: Schedule !



*Schedule* (PDT)

Thursday - June 8 - Day 1

*Group A*

09:30 - Preshow start
10:00 - Immortals [16] - Bo1 - [8] Complexity
11:30 - NRG [11] - Bo1 - [16] Luminosity
13:00 - Immortals [16] - Bo1 - [5] Luminosity
14:30 - Complexity [0] - Bo3 - [2] NRG
18:00 - Luminosity [2] - Bo3 - [0] NRG
Friday - June 9 - Day 2

*Group B*

09:30 - Preshow start
10:00 - Cloud9 [16] - Bo1 - [1] Pain Gaming
11:30 - CLG [16] - Bo1 - [9] Misfits
13:00 - Cloud9 [0] - Bo1 - [0] CLG
14:30 - Misfits [0] - Bo3 - [0] Pain Gaming
18:00 - Decider match (bo3)

Saturday - June 10 - Day 3

09:30 - Preshow start
10:00 - Semifinal 1 (bo3)
13:30 - Semifinal 2 (bo3)
17:00 - Upper bracket final (bo3)

Sunday - June 11 - Day 4

09:30 - Preshow start
10:00 - Elimination match (bo3)
13:30 - Decider match (bo3
18:00 - Grand final (bo3)



Immortals, Cloud 9, PaiN Gaming, CounterLogic Gaming, Complexity, Luminosity, Misfits, and NRG for $50,000 prize pool at the eSports arena in Santa Ana.

Starting now on twitch. 



. I'm rooting for Cloud 9.


----------



## dmasteR

It's finally happened. Friberg has been replaced.

https://nip.gl/news/2017/announcement-roster-change-ninjas-in-pyjamas-csgo

Intel and ESL team up to announce biggest multi-event deal in esports history.

https://www.eslgaming.com/article/intel-and-esl-announce-biggest-multi-event-deal-esports-history-3573


----------



## chibi

I wonder if NIP paid Epsilon's $200K buyout for REZ


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's finally happened. Friberg has been replaced.
> 
> https://nip.gl/news/2017/announcement-roster-change-ninjas-in-pyjamas-csgo
> 
> Intel and ESL team up to announce biggest multi-event deal in esports history.
> 
> https://www.eslgaming.com/article/intel-and-esl-announce-biggest-multi-event-deal-esports-history-3573


I was just coming here to report this.









Yeah, good luck NiP , not sure if this was wise. Time will tell. See if they win events like IEM Oakland like they did in November 2016's most recent win. GeT_RiGhT and f0rest will have their hands full.



Spoiler: PGL Winner!



Congrats Cloud 9


----------



## dmasteR

Patch Notes: 6/20/2017

Quote:


> *MAPS*
> 
> 
> Updated Cache to the latest Steam Workshop version: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/changelog/163589843
> 
> *COMMUNITY SERVERS*
> 
> 
> Added Steam Workshop entries for community servers to run official versions of Canals and Rialto that come included with CS:GO:
> Canals: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=951287718
> 
> Rialto: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=951294508
> 
> 
> *GOTV*
> 
> 
> Promoted 1.35.8.9-beta1 GOTV changes to public release.
> *MISC*
> 
> Updated the following community weapon finishes with normal maps:
> 
> 
> M4A4 | The Battlestar
> SSG 08 | Big Iron
> Glock-18 | Wraiths
> Desert Eagle | Directive
> Thanks to Millenia, Primrose!~ and Gaunt.


3kliksphilip made a great video about the GOTV update.


----------



## lolllll117

I updated my graphics drivers and suddenly CS is crashing a couple of times per match. this seems to only affect CS:GO so far. Alternatively this crash could have started when i cleaned the dust out of my computer but i think that's a little more unlikely...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Patch notes for 07/07/17


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> [KRAKOW 2017 ]
> 
> - Team stickers, team graffiti, and stickers autographed by CS:GO pro players are now available for purchase in-game, from the Steam Community Market, or from the 50 piece Mega Bundle on Steam. 50% of the proceeds go to the players and organizations at Krakow 2017.
> - Adding Pick'Em for Krakow Major.
> [ SERVERS ]
> - Added a convar tv_allow_camera_man_override that must be set on the game server to allow camera man overrides. It is disabled by default, and reduces network traffic with single interactive caster.
> 
> [ AUDIO ]
> 
> - Added optional asynchronous audio mixing which allows for a smoother and lower latency audio experience. This is can be turned on using snd_mix_async 1. If this is turned on, snd_mixahead may also be set to a lower value such as 0.02. We will monitor community feedback on this feature before turning it on by default for all players.
> - Made it possible to choose audio device to use in the settings menu.
> - Sounds made by physics props and doors will now spatialize correctly when playing with HRTF enabled.
> 
> [ MISC ]
> 
> - Added client cvar "cl_deathnotices_show_numbers" which allows appending observer numbers to kill feed (0: defaults for no numbers, 1: to use just observer numbers in death notices, 2: append observer numbers in front of names in death notices).
> 
> [ WEAPON FINISHES ]
> 
> - Updated the following community weapon finishes with normal maps:
> - Glock-18 | Royal Legion
> - M4A4 | Royal Paladin
> - AUG | Aristocrat
> - CZ75-Auto | Imprint
> - Dual Berettas | Royal Consorts
> - USP-S | Lead Conduit
> - CZ75-Auto | Xiangliu
> - PP-Bizon | Harvester
> - M4A4 | Buzz Kill
> - AWP | Phobos
> - AK-47 | Fuel Injector
> - Tec-9 | Fuel Injector
> 
> Thanks to Teo~, The Honey Badger, DasDas, Apêl, G-99Factory, and emu


----------



## catmmm

Bought one of those bundle capsules and sold basically everything in it.

I made $10 profit.


----------



## emsj86

Can NA getrespect now


----------



## beatfried

lol.. for what?
gettin 3-0'd ?


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can NA getrespect now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> lol.. for what?
> gettin 3-0'd ?


LOL, talk about no chill


----------



## dmasteR

CS:GO Patch for 7/10/17

Quote:



> KRAKOW
> 
> Updated signatures of players where the mistake in content was ours: TACO, kioShiMa, Hobbit, and AdreN.
> Fixed bug that caused sticker edge duplication on the P90 and Nova.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> LOL, talk about no chill


Lol I mean I kinda wondered too. I watched the first and last map (fell asleep in between) and it was pretty hard to watch that comeback. But it really says something about SK moreso than C9, IMO.


----------



## emsj86

They were in the final. Eu hasn't even been doing well of late. But I don't bash them. Yet everyone just makes a joke of NA. I guess Eu is a joke than too as they haven't been winning as sk has been dominating. What does cloud 9 being in the final over navi or any other eu team say...... Reminds me of the amd Intel fan boy crap


----------



## pez

It's just that your post had no context and we all just watched them get rolled. Yeah, it's great they made it to the end, but if we're honest with each other; in sports, not many people remember second place. (Unless you're the Atlanta Falcons).


----------



## FatalProximity

I think C9 does deserve a little more respect than they currently get. Everyone likes to bash on them about focusing on their streaming careers, yet they still seem to stay competitive at the top level year after year. Something even NIP couldn't do in the past year.


----------



## Biggu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> I think C9 does deserve a little more respect than they currently get. Everyone likes to bash on them about focusing on their streaming careers, yet they still seem to stay competitive at the top level year after year. Something even NIP couldn't do in the past year.


I agree with that, their streaming careers are probably more profitable than gaming.

On a side note ive been haivng a rough patch with CS lately I was MGE almost DMG few months back and now im back to solid MG2 due to my aim being crap. I changed my video to 4:3 ratio and bam im back to hitting shots again and getting insane flicks. I have no idea why as thats the only thing I changed. hopefully after a while i get back to MGE/DMG status

also whats up with the weird MM rankings? I played a MG2 match last night and we have a GN3 and 4 in the match. it was a PUG and no one was queued.


----------



## emsj86

I noticed I've. Been getting in matches with players 2-4 ranks higher than me. I like it that way though


----------



## Coba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's just that your post had no context and we all just watched them get rolled. Yeah, it's great they made it to the end, but if we're honest with each other; in sports, not many people remember second place. (Unless you're the Atlanta Falcons).


in the Grand Final Yes I can agree. they got spanked by (from what I understand is) the #1 team in the world 3 years running... SK Gaming.

In another sense though... I thought they really did well in the entire offline tournament event as a whole. they fought, and they fought hard... only losing by 2 rounds in the Group Stage in a B01 (32-34) to NaVi in 5 OT's!? ... add to that, to come back, brush the first defeat off of their shoulders and then knock out NaVi in the Semi-Finals (2-0 in a Bo3)... I thought that was really good form imo. Speaking of comebacks to win, how about Cloud 9 beating NIP? or even the Immortals in the recent PGL Minor? 2-1 after a 0-2 defeat?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> Can NA getrespect now


From the the BO1's on through to the Grand Final... Cloud 9 kicked some ASS. I saw Shroud clean up some sloppy rounds, Ska was connecting like crazy, the Duo were present and accounted for and Jordan had some freaking great highlights to add to his vlog.

I didn't know that they were that disrespected though. I am kinda new to CS GO and the Esports scene in general. That's because I'm OLD! I grew up with an Original Nintendo, playing Super Mario Bros.

I've watched a few YT videos though... learnt about the IBP scandal ... wonder if C9 would get more respect if Valve would just hashtag free brax? /joke he doesn't want to play with them anyways lol

They got my respect though...

Since we're comparing C9 and Esports to established sports entities from the NFL lets throw the MLB in there too... what NA really needs is a solid fan base. not just the fair weather fans, but hard core fans, Squeakers and Old Salts united, rooting for the Home Team, like pre-2004 Boston Red Sox fans. Or New York Jets fans... Those guys know what backing a bunch of losers is all about. That is the best way to advance esports in NA. A solid fanbase that doesn't just root for their team when they are winning Super Bowls or World Series type events.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> Since we're comparing C9 and Esports to established sports entities from the NFL lets throw the MLB in there too... what NA really needs is a solid fan base. not just the fair weather fans, but hard core fans, Squeakers and Old Salts united, rooting for the Home Team, like pre-2004 Boston Red Sox fans. Or New York Jets fans... Those guys know what backing a bunch of losers is all about. That is the best way to advance esports in NA. A solid fanbase that doesn't just root for their team when they are winning Super Bowls or World Series type events.


Speaking of fans, (taken from a reddit post somewhere). It would be crazy to see something like this!


----------



## Coba

that would be something else wouldn't it.


----------



## beatfried

thats one of the reasons no one respects C9 fans.

they got one tournament where they didn't totally suck and 'muricans are like "we're the best" lol...


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> thats one of the reasons no one respects C9 fans.
> 
> they got one tournament where they didn't totally suck and 'muricans are like "we're the best" lol...


Nah not really


----------



## AstralReaper

4 hours till the major starts who's ready


----------



## morbid_bean

Damn....

I have been out of the CS GO scene for a looong time :\. At least a year maybe? Any big noteworthy changes? Feels good to be back in.

Also is Skin Betting still a thing? csgolounge seems to have changed.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Any big noteworthy changes?


Negev is at 2k and C9 was in a final...


----------



## Coba

I may have misspoke when I said SK was #1 3 years in a row... might be that they have won the last 3 tournaments


----------



## dmasteR

Shroud 4-22. Lol ?

He didnt even have grqphics drivers installed on his computer LoL.


----------



## beatfried

can we get some respect for NA now?

oh wait...

but how on earth can they not have a stable stream up for a major?!


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Shroud 4-22. Lol ?
> 
> He didnt even have grqphics drivers installed on his computer LoL.


So what's the deal with that? LOL I woke up and saw it all over Twitter with the pros saying the PCs are crap or something when yesterday they were fine? I have no clue what's going on but the tweets were hilarious haha


----------



## King Who Dat

PGL is having some issues but the community is blowing out of proportion as usual.


----------



## lolllll117

I've only seen 2 matches so far but just based on those they seem to be handling the issues pretty well. It certainly isn't Clutch Con levels of bad.
Bad framerates shouldn't be a thing at high level tournaments though. That's pretty unacceptable given the stakes.


----------



## beatfried

needs more excuses!


----------



## chibi

I'm on VACation right now with very limited wifi, and back at the end of this week. Are the Major Case Drops happening for group stages? Or is that later on? Thanks









*If they're happening right meow, I should have left my computer on streaming twitch lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> I'm on VACation right now with very limited wifi, and back at the end of this week. Are the Major Case Drops happening for group stages? Or is that later on? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If they're happening right meow, I should have left my computer on streaming twitch lol.


They happen throughout the whole tournament including group stages!


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They happen throughout the whole tournament including group stages!


*rip cases*


----------



## dmasteR

BIG beats SK, what a incredible win.


----------



## AstralReaper

RIP Pick Ems


----------



## lolllll117

BIG beats SK? What a match to miss. Time to go find a VOD


----------



## beatfried

lol.. I bet at least 90% picked Astralis or SK as the ones going 3-0 in the play offs


----------



## dmasteR

Cloud 9 can't make it past groups once again.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> can we get some respect for NA now?
> 
> oh wait...
> 
> but how on earth can they not have a stable stream up for a major?!


Yet still nip and faze who change there line up still suck


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yet still nip and faze who change there line up still suck


In all fairness, NiP didn't have their current lineup when they went for the major qualifiers.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yet still nip and faze who change there line up still suck


if faze suck that hard - what does that say about a team vs. which they came back from a 14-1?


----------



## emsj86

Says they tried to make a super team and went 2 zip


----------



## semencmoz

I guess making 4 top2s and 1 top4 of 5 past tournaments doesnt mean that much if you fail at major once.


----------



## emsj86

The point is everyone (well not everyone) hangs all over Europe nuts. And bashes NA all the time. Yet when they flop and switch up line ups every other event nothing is said. An NA team could win a major and it still would be said oh well they got lucky. While Europe teams make super teams that still get whooped on my sk. Look at what was just said 2nd means nothing for cloud 9 someone said but now 2nd place finishes matter for faze???


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> The point is everyone (well not everyone) hangs all over Europe nuts. And bashes NA all the time. Yet when they flop and switch up line ups every other event nothing is said. An NA team could win a major and it still would be said oh well they got lucky. While Europe teams make super teams that still get whooped on my sk. Look at what was just said 2nd means nothing for cloud 9 someone said but now 2nd place finishes matter for faze???


NA thing is more a meme, rather then an actual bashing whole region. For example when stanislaw with optic were placing high on multiple tournaments, majority of the scene definitely took them very serious, saying that na finaly got a contender for top places.
The thing with C9 is that Skadoodle and Shroud are playing way above the level they showed for past couple of years, which makes me think that its temporary and C9 still needs roster changes to gain some consistancy.


----------



## lolllll117

Astralis Beating SK 2:0 in the Quarter Finals. Wow.

Fallen didn't win a single awp duel against Dev1ce in the second map...


----------



## dmasteR

Gambit > Astralis 2:1

Immortals > VP 2:0

Gambit vs Immortals for the Finals, who would have thought? Never thought this was a option for the Finals. SexGod into the Finals!


----------



## Shanenanigans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Gambit > Astralis 2:1
> 
> Immortals > VP 2:0
> 
> Gambit vs Immortals for the Finals, who would have thought? Never thought this was a option for the Finals. SexGod into the Finals!


Yeah I caught the end of the Immortals-VP game. Superb plays.


----------



## dmasteR

Gambit wins the Major 2-1! Pretty incredible match!


----------



## pez

Every time I've watched Cloud9, it always feels like Skadoodle is the weak link. In the games vs. SK he wasn't trading when needed, and he wasn't peaking with his team--like someone who doesn't communicate well.

Don't get me wrong, he gets some crazy plays and multi kills, but it just seems like he's always on a different page than the rest of his team.


----------



## sn0w

EX-IBUYPOWER UNBANNED FROM ESL TOURNAMENTS
https://www.hltv.org/news/21137/ex-ibuypower-unbanned-from-esl-tournaments

They back boys.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> EX-IBUYPOWER UNBANNED FROM ESL TOURNAMENTS
> https://www.hltv.org/news/21137/ex-ibuypower-unbanned-from-esl-tournaments
> 
> They back boys.


Won't ever matter as they'll never be able to compete at a Major. No real organization will pick them up.


----------



## Coba

The Major was intense... upsets all over the place.

why is it such a big deal that the boys from BIG all live in the same house... I thought a lot of teams have gaming houses.

C9 is ranked 5th according to hl tv.


----------



## lolllll117

Not so much in CS. at least not very many successful teams.
I think research shows that gaming houses don't turn out as good of teams as people who get to go home and live their own lives when they are off work.


----------



## pez

Wasn't that SK's come up story? Them all in a like 10x10/12/12 bedroom all playing games and grinding?


----------



## Coba

Quote:


> it just seems like he's always on a different page than the rest of his team.


Ska does seem a little weird in this video.... kind of aloof and withdrawn.




I wonder if they are all still living like this....




I like this house in this old video..




I can't tell if it's the same house here in this newer vid...


----------



## pez

Heh. He was literally the only one just not being silly. Like they caught him in the middle of a 'session'.


----------



## GRABibus

I installed the game only 3 weeks ago.
I like it.

Concerning graphics, it seems that I experienced some stutters (Very short, but there are here) at 144Hz on my SLI set up.
At 120Hz, it seems better and smoother.
But maybe it is just a feeling...
Also, as these stuuters occur maybe one time in a match of 10 minutes, and have a duration of 3 or 4 seconds maximum (So not so worrying as you can see), I wonder if they are in fact more linked to the server in which I play or some background proceese on my computer...

And in G synch mode, whatever the frequency (60Hz, 120Hz or 144Hz), the game runs bad.
It runs much more better in "Normal mode" on my G-synch monitor (ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q).

Windows is fresh installed and everything up to date.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I installed the game only 3 weeks ago.
> I like it.
> 
> Concerning graphics, it seems that I experienced some stutters (Very short, but there are here) at 144Hz on my SLI set up.
> At 120Hz, it seems better and smoother.
> But maybe it is just a feeling...
> Also, as these stuuters occur maybe one time in a match of 10 minutes, and have a duration of 3 or 4 seconds maximum (So not so worrying as you can see), I wonder if they are in fact more linked to the server in which I play or some background proceese on my computer...
> 
> And in G synch mode, whatever the frequency (60Hz, 120Hz or 144Hz), the game runs bad.
> It runs much more better in "Normal mode" on my G-synch monitor (ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q).
> 
> Windows is fresh installed and everything up to date.


I highly suggest not to use SLI in CS:GO. You'll have a much better experience with SLI off. One GTX 1080 is plenty for CS:GO!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I highly suggest not to use SLI in CS:GO. You'll have a much better experience with SLI off. One GTX 1080 is plenty for CS:GO!


I know one single 1080 is plenty for this game. But why do you advise to not use SLI for cs go ?
Are there know issues in SLI ?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I know one single 1080 is plenty for this game. But why do you advise to not use SLI for cs go ?
> Are there know issues in SLI ?


Yes, very poor scaling in CS:GO for SLI/CrossFire and just general micro-stutter / bad frame times.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes, very poor scaling in CS:GO for SLI/CrossFire and just general micro-stutter / bad frame times.


Thnaks.

Here is a video I posted on Youtube with SLI enabled (Every other settings is described in the video) :






Frame times seems ok.
Scaling is poor, you are right.

Stutters occur mainly when I enter in a match. There can be 3 or 4 stuttering periods during the first 30 seconds of a match.
Then it runs smooth....
Sometime, another stutter period can occur, during also 3 or 5 seconds.

Globally, it is smooth with SLI, except the stutters I described you, which seem random.

In SLI, these little stutters I described seem more noticeable at 144Hz than 120Hz (ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q in "Normal mode", G Synch off).

I will try with SLi disabled.


----------



## pez

Yeah, it would be OK to keep it on if it didn't stutter so much with SLI. I never saw negative scaling in my setups, so I wouldn't have minded keeping it on, but that stuttering that occurred was always eye-bleedingly bad.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *KRAKOW 2017*
> 
> 
> Engraved the Krakow 2017 Champions on the in-game trophies, and adjusted the inspect animation to make engraved champions readable.
> Adjusted the trophy icon silhouette to disambiguate Major Championship in-game trophies from other coins.
> Added commemorative graffiti.
> *MAPS*
> 
> 
> Fixed some minor graphical bugs on Inferno.
> Added support for Wingman game mode on Overpass.
> *SOUND*
> 
> 
> Upgraded several surface sounds to 16-bit for HRTF support.
> *MISC*
> 
> 
> Several performance optimizations in sound playback.


----------



## lolllll117

What's the commemorative graffiti this time?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> What's the commemorative graffiti this time?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes, very poor scaling in CS:GO for SLI/CrossFire and just general micro-stutter / bad frame times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, it would be OK to keep it on if it didn't stutter so much with SLI. I never saw negative scaling in my setups, so I wouldn't have minded keeping it on, but that stuttering that occurred was always eye-bleedingly bad.


Yep, definitely, this game runs smoother on 1 card than SLI.
I will get today another SLI HB Bridge (Generic one from NVIDIA).
i will give a try with it versus my Gigabyte's one, but I am sure it will change nothing

But, by using an optimised cfg which i found on Youtube, i could decrease a lot the micro stutters wiyh SLI.
If someone is interested, I can send it by PM.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

is 45-50 fps normal for an amd a10 7850k? im using the igp rn since my gtx 1050 had to get rma'ed. the ram i'm using is the ram in the sig rig.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> is 45-50 fps normal for an amd a10 7850k? im using the igp rn since my gtx 1050 had to get rma'ed. the ram i'm using is the ram in the sig rig.


Some benchmark videos I found. Not really accurate, but you get the idea.

[High]
In the video info: Min: 42 Max: 82 Avg: 58.





[Ultra]
From what I see, seems to be around 30-40.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

well i guess something with my pc is messed up since im playing at low settings







why do games hate me...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Also what is render distance for shadows? I had this happen on my gtx 1050 as well.


----------



## ignsvn

Sorry I'm not sure what render distance means.

Did you try to close any unnecessary application before running the game?

(I might be wrong here, but since it's an APU.. any running application might impact the game's FPS)


----------



## dmasteR

8/7/2017 CS:GO Update

Quote:



> *GAMEPLAY*
> 
> 
> Shipping initial changes to pistols with the goal of emphasizing skillful use of the weapons, beginning with the Tec-9.
> Tec-9: The Tec-9 has been adjusted to emphasize aiming while retaining the weapon's high mobility. The current changes include:
> slightly improved accuracy when taking a single shot
> significantly reduced accuracy when firing rapidly
> magazine and reserve ammo reduced to 18 and 90, respectively
> 
> 
> Extended the existing camera height restriction system to include cases where a player is in the air, preventing the first-person camera from rising above their third-person head.
> Players will now make a landing sound if they un-crouch while crouch-jumping.
> Fixed several inconsistencies where sounds were not broadcast when a player was occluded by a wall. (Thanks, simpleavaster!)
> *LINUX*
> 
> 
> Cleaned up the way CS:GO launches so there is one fewer process


----------



## OrangeRaptor

still doesnt help the fact that im getting weird shadows


----------



## colorcorrection

does anyone have any information pertaining to this error in the console?

"ccolorcorrectionsystem: missing ''

I get that error in my console then my fps goes to complete hell. I have a 4790k/970/8gb ram

It seems to only happen on maps like (Cache, and Inferno)

There's tons of posts about it on google, but nothing about fixes.

I'm really perplexed.

Thanks for your time and help


----------



## GRABibus

For SLI owners :

By setting the csgo.exe compatibility to "Windows 7", this has increased the usage of my "Slave" GTX 1080 from 40% to 70%-80% usage.
Also, the gpu frequency is always at maximum boost for both GPU's.

I know that a lot of peaople will say SLI is overkill for the game, and they are right.
But I think it was interesting to make this comment


----------



## FatalProximity

RIP Gambit

Zeus is going back to NaVi with the Kane (gambit coach).

New navi roster: Zeus, Edward, S1mple, Flamie, Seized with Kane as the coach.

https://www.hltv.org/news/21208/natus-vincere-bring-in-zeus-and-kane-seized-returns


----------



## confed

When is the next event? Anything being broadcasted this weekend to help me fill up some time while doing some cleanup work?


----------



## GRABibus

My last gameplay with AWP


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> RUSH AND TARIK JOIN CLOUD9; N0THING AND SHROUD BENCHED


https://www.hltv.org/news/21243/rush-and-tarik-join-cloud9-n0thing-and-shroud-benched


----------



## pez

I feel like neither of those two were the issue with Cloud9, but oh well.

Guess we'll see at the next tournament







.


----------



## LastRages

I definitely saw that something was going to happen with shroud. He just didn't seem to have the motivation to play CS any more. I didn't think that n0thing would get benched as well.

I'm interested to see how this turns out for Cloud9.


----------



## FatalProximity

I'll be sad to see N0thing go, he's been the face of NACS since the beginning of CSGO. Hopefully we'll see him in an analyst role similar to Spunj.

Shroud made the smart move of stepping down himself because he's making way more money from streaming and enjoys that much more.

I have my doubts with this new c9. Don't think Tarik or Stewie will be a good enough IGL to get them to the next level.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Release Notes for 8/17/2017
> 
> 2017.08.17 -
> 
> Releasing 1.35.9.8-rc1 update
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Shipping more changes to pistols with the goal of emphasizing skillful use of the weapons.
> - Five-SeveN: The Five-SeveN has been adjusted to reward tactical positioning and defensive play.
> - Slightly improved accuracy when firing several shots rapidly.
> - Substantially reduced accuracy while moving.
> 
> [PERFECT WORLD]
> - Prime status is now immediately granted to Perfect World accounts with identity verification.
> - Enabled support for custom avatars in game.
> - Enabled access to the developers console.
> 
> [MISC]
> - Overhauled internal weapon data representation. (Thanks SlothSquadron and koga0995 for spotting unintended changes)
> - Fixed an issue that caused players to not drop their 2nd flashbang if they are killed after throwing 1 flashbang during the round.
> - Fixed an issue where sniper bots didn't like the Scar20 (Thanks BOT Vitaliy!)
> - Fixed an issue where buying non-weapon items would restock ammo for all your weapons.
> - Fixed some corner cases where buying items via console could ignore the user's loadout selection.
> - Fixed an issue where attempting to drop undroppable items (like grenades) would count the item's value towards the player's "donations" for the round.
> - Fixed a rare issue that could cause players to show incorrect holstered weapons.
> - Fixed an issue where decoy grenades could make sounds from the wrong weapon.
> - Fixed "buy" console command to list all options instead of being a hardcoded help string.
> - Map editing: env_gunfire entities can now fire all weapon types (e.g. weapon_m4a1_silencer or weapon_revolver)
> - Fixed a memory leak related to spectating.
> - Adding ability to initiate trades from friend's context menu.
> - Improved map load times in some circumstances.


Anyone know what the perfect world stuff is about?


----------



## LastRages

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Anyone know what the perfect world stuff is about?


Perfect World essentially runs CS:GO in China.


----------



## Drag0n

Hey guys, I've got back into the game playing competitive. I've been going to LANs twice a week for the matches but I can't be bothered anymore. I need to build a PC solely to play csgo at the lowest price. Do any of you know any good links or what sort of minimum I'm going to have to spend whether second hand for stable frames? Unsure whether I can splash on a 100Hz+ screen, they all seem so expensive. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag0n*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got back into the game playing competitive. I've been going to LANs twice a week for the matches but I can't be bothered anymore. I need to build a PC solely to play csgo at the lowest price. Do any of you know any good links or what sort of minimum I'm going to have to spend whether second hand for stable frames? Unsure whether I can splash on a 100Hz+ screen, they all seem so expensive. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


Whats your FPS target?


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whats your FPS target?


I guess either around 100 fps or 144 fps flat, it would depend on the monitor I end up with. It just needs to be as stable as possible.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag0n*
> 
> I guess either around 100 fps or 144 fps flat, it would depend on the monitor I end up with. It just needs to be as stable as possible.


Lucky for you CS:GO is a pretty easy game to run on most machines. My 3570k and GTX 1060 never dips below 100 and averages somewhere closer to 200 so you don't need to invest too much to hit those FPS goals.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Release Notes for 8/17/2017
> 
> 2017.08.17 -
> 
> Releasing 1.35.9.8-rc1 update
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Five-SeveN: The Five-SeveN has been adjusted to reward tactical positioning and defensive play.
> - Slightly improved accuracy when firing several shots rapidly.
Click to expand...

yes... the 5-7 really needed more accuracy.
...
...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolllll117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Release Notes for 8/17/2017
> 
> 2017.08.17 -
> 
> Releasing 1.35.9.8-rc1 update
> 
> [GAMEPLAY]
> - Five-SeveN: The Five-SeveN has been adjusted to reward tactical positioning and defensive play.
> - Slightly improved accuracy when firing several shots rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes... the 5-7 really needed more accuracy.
> ...
> ...
Click to expand...

Did you stop reading there or something?
Quote:


> - Substantially reduced accuracy while moving.


Their goal seems to be to reward players who stop to fire rather than spamming M1 while moving, whether or not this accomplishes that is something I'm not really sure of.


----------



## jayfkay

Am I the only one or does mat_queue_mode 0 make mouse movement much more responsive? at the cost of performance of course..

also I want new skins :X


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Did you stop reading there or something?
> Their goal seems to be to reward players who stop to fire rather than spamming M1 while moving, whether or not this accomplishes that is something I'm not really sure of.


The experience so far, really barely any difference.


----------



## semencmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> The experience so far, really barely any difference.


to feel the difference, you'd need to use 5-7 while running in the first place.


----------



## Twiffle

I hope there's a wonderchild here(not talking about JW btw) . I'm currently having issues where I get instant prefired and shot before I even see enemies and this is constantly happening. I know about peekers advantage and that's not it. Been through my nvidia control panel settings and checked in-game that I don't have any FXA or AA messing with input delay. Tried googling.. and found few threads, but no solution to it. I can only guess it must be some sort of input delay coming from somewhere.

Also to note I have usually 15-50 ping and doesn't go much higher than that. got cl_interp_ratio 1 . I have 100/10 MBit connection. 144hz monitor. Windows 10.

This happening is so frustrating so I hope someone could help me out. Anything would help. Your nvidia settings, windows tweaks.. just hope to get rid of this handicap.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I hope there's a wonderchild here(not talking about JW btw) . I'm currently having issues where I get instant prefired and shot before I even see enemies and this is constantly happening. I know about peekers advantage and that's not it. Been through my nvidia control panel settings and checked in-game that I don't have any FXA or AA messing with input delay. Tried googling.. and found few threads, but no solution to it. I can only guess it must be some sort of input delay coming from somewhere.
> 
> Also to note I have usually 15-50 ping and doesn't go much higher than that. got cl_interp_ratio 1 . I have 100/10 MBit connection. 144hz monitor. Windows 10.
> 
> This happening is so frustrating so I hope someone could help me out. Anything would help. Your nvidia settings, windows tweaks.. just hope to get rid of this handicap.


I got that sometimes. Should be a serverside "problem" because one game I get instakilled in every encounter and the next game everythings back to normal.

Also the lagcompensation favours the people with higher ping until about 120-150ms. After that they just teleport and stab you from behind.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> I hope there's a wonderchild here(not talking about JW btw) . I'm currently having issues where I get instant prefired and shot before I even see enemies and this is constantly happening. I know about peekers advantage and that's not it. Been through my nvidia control panel settings and checked in-game that I don't have any FXA or AA messing with input delay. Tried googling.. and found few threads, but no solution to it. I can only guess it must be some sort of input delay coming from somewhere.
> 
> Also to note I have usually 15-50 ping and doesn't go much higher than that. got cl_interp_ratio 1 . I have 100/10 MBit connection. 144hz monitor. Windows 10.
> 
> This happening is so frustrating so I hope someone could help me out. Anything would help. Your nvidia settings, windows tweaks.. just hope to get rid of this handicap.


Been noticing this quite a bit recently as well. Though my issue while similar seems to be people shooting (according to my screen) before they've even popped out. On teammates screen they'll be fully visible but not to me.









On another note in the past 3 days (been keeping account in silver/gn ranks) 11 people have either been OW or VAC banned that I've played either with or against.


----------



## dmasteR

Release Notes for 9/26/2017

Quote:



> [ GAMEPLAY ]
> - Fixed rare cases when smoke would not extinguish fire when it bounces between the flames.
> - Reduced the height at which smoke grenades that bounce off of walls can extinguish flames.
> - Fixed a bug where bullets could sometimes fail to penetrate player arms.
> - Reduced price by $100 for both the Revolver (now $600) and Dual Elites (now $400).
> 
> [ MISC ]
> - Fixed gloves not appearing on certain custom maps that skip default equipment.
> - Added an option cl_crosshair_t for a T-shaped crosshair.
> - Fixed StatTrak™ music kits not showing StatTrak™ logo in limited time offers.
> - Fixed a case where certain cheats could approximate the random seed used on the game server.
> - Added a way to acquire a worldwide CS:GO license for accounts running outside of CS:GO Launcher.


----------



## pez

T-shaped crosshair sounds pretty cool actually.


----------



## FatalProximity

Ya I may try out an upside down T crosshair just for kicks. Also, thank god they're finally addressing the smoke not putting out a molly bug (although reddit is skeptical that its actually fixed).


----------



## Wolfeshaman

The T shaped crosshair is actually pretty dang nice. Makes trying to tap at distance much easier. May stick with this awhile.


----------



## dmasteR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917509823633154048%5B%2FURL


----------



## pez

Oh wow. #pleasedon'truinitVolvo


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I'll be curious about the update to the map. visual overhaul has been long overdue. I am hoping though that it's better done than some of the others. Some of the others they've done dropped nearly 50+ fps from previous iterations.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> GAMEPLAY
> 
> Updated version of de_dust2 added.
> Improved de_nuke bot navigation.
> *AUDIO*
> 
> 
> Unique jump landing sounds for all major surfaces.
> Unique sounds for picking up weapons, grenades and ammo.
> Unique bullet impact sounds for vehicles and barrels.
> re-balanced music kit volume to be more in-line with the overall game volume.
> Improved resolution and quality of HRTF algorithm.


http://www.counter-strike.net/dust2/

Interesting, looks like it's mainly a reskin.

Quote:


> Dust II has evolved over the years into one of the most balanced and iconic CS:GO maps around. With this in mind, we set out to refine it further rather than performing a wholesale redesign. Your beta feedback will help us check if our initial goals were appropriate, have been realized and what the next steps are. *After getting feedback on the visual upgrade, what would you like to see next as the map continues its evolution? We want to hear from you.*


----------



## SuSybeaSt

I have seen the review of this map made by one streamer... it looks good but I miss cs 1.6


----------



## FatalProximity

Map looks great. I haven't played Dust2 in over a year since I felt it was getting stale. Haven't had a chance to look around it myself but I'm already enjoying the flood of posts about it on reddit and have lots of new smoke/flashes to try out. There seem to be a lot of clipping issues that the player can get stuck on while running around so hopefully those get ironed out before it comes out of beta.


----------



## b0z0

I have an issue. When I launch CSGO. I have to change my resolution before joining a server or the game will crash. Does anyone know a fix to this? Also I tend to get terrible FPS with my current build. Sometime is drops in the 130's while playing at 1080p. Any suggestions?


----------



## kmac20

I looked over the changes and while it appears to be a reskin there are actually some in my opinion fairly significant changes as a result of this reskin especially when it comes to the site at A (doors in particular they have removed a lot of shadows making seeing people camping there a LOT easier), and plat at B.

In essence it seems like their goal is to get the models to pop a lot more on the map. Which is another reason they're re skinning the terrorists. I'm not against making it harder for people to camp with the awp ESPECIALLY in casual where you routinely get 100 awps per 10 people (who here misses the CSS days where server scripts would limit it to 1 AWP a team. Am I alone in this?" Because I HATE IT when the enemy team has literally 4 awps for 9 players that are just 1 shot guns from across the map that involve very little skill in certain instances. Then again I"m not a pro, I"m master (yeah I"ve been playing the game since the end of 1.6 and CSS, but while I've played in CAL I'd never consider myself an AMAZING PLAYER *unless I put some work into it, then I"m in a really good spot a lot of rounds.

Just sick of these awps man. And any anything that makes the awpers that are 1000000 meters away from you with 3 awps covering for 1 guy (btw doesn't ANYONE know the unwritten rules of CS that when its like 5v1 you do a knife fight. Thats just one of the unwritten rules of counter strike. Seems like no one wants to follow it anymore, either they never played Source and are 13, or they just forgot about all the honor involved.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I looked over the changes and while it appears to be a reskin there are actually some in my opinion fairly significant changes as a result of this reskin especially when it comes to the site at A (doors in particular they have removed a lot of shadows making seeing people camping there a LOT easier), and plat at B.
> 
> In essence it seems like their goal is to get the models to pop a lot more on the map. Which is another reason they're re skinning the terrorists. I'm not against making it harder for people to camp with the awp ESPECIALLY in casual where you routinely get 100 awps per 10 people (who here misses the CSS days where server scripts would limit it to 1 AWP a team. Am I alone in this?" Because I HATE IT when the enemy team has literally 4 awps for 9 players that are just 1 shot guns from across the map that involve very little skill in certain instances. Then again I"m not a pro, I"m master (yeah I"ve been playing the game since the end of 1.6 and CSS, but while I've played in CAL I'd never consider myself an AMAZING PLAYER *unless I put some work into it, then I"m in a really good spot a lot of rounds.
> 
> Just sick of these awps man. And any anything that makes the awpers that are 1000000 meters away from you with 3 awps covering for 1 guy (btw doesn't ANYONE know the unwritten rules of CS that when its like 5v1 you do a knife fight. Thats just one of the unwritten rules of counter strike. Seems like no one wants to follow it anymore, either they never played Source and are 13, or they just forgot about all the honor involved.


It is not that people have forgotten. I have had many matches where it comes down to attempting to knife fight with the other team. The issue with that one ends up coming down to someone on the other team always starts firing during it.

R.I.P the old days of CS.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Because I HATE IT when the enemy team has literally 4 awps for 9 players..
> 
> Just sick of these awps man. And any anything that makes the awpers that are 1000000 meters away from you with 3 awps covering for 1 guy...


True.. but it's equally fun to throw a molotov and burn a group of snipers altogether


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> *GAMEPLAY*
> 
> 
> Replaced de_dust2 with updated version.
> Improved de_nuke bot navigation.
> *AUDIO*
> 
> 
> Unique jump landing sounds for all major surfaces.
> Unique sounds for picking up weapons and grenades.
> Unique bullet impact sounds for vehicles and barrels.
> Re-balanced music kits volume to be more in-line with the overall game volume.
> Improved resolution and quality of HRTF algorithm.
> *MISC*
> 
> 
> Both Perfect World Sticker Capsule Limited Time Offers and Graffiti Capsule Limited Time Offers are now available worldwide.
> Added normal maps for "Gut Knife | Autotronic", "Bayonet | Autotronic", and "M9 Bayonet | Autotronic".
> Fixed case where players could be blinded by a flashbang outside the map and out of line of sight.


----------



## kmac20

I actually managed to get an ENTIRE CASUAL SERVER the other day to do knives only for the entire game. Each team was down with it and would immediately vote kick a teammate who shot a gun at someone.

It was literally the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. I had to wipe a tear from my eye.

On the other note I still wish there was more people on community servers that limit awps to 1 team.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> SOUND
> 
> Added a new audio occlusion model for CS:GO ( disabled by default ). This new occlusion model much more realistically simulates the occlusion of sounds that have to travel through and around materials to reach the player. Instead of simply adjusting the volume of sounds that are occluded, this new model distorts the sounds according to the properties of the materials that the sound has to travel through. Eventually we intend to turn this feature on for all users, but at the moment it can be controlled by the convar 'snd_occlusion'. Use 'snd_occlusion 1' to turn this new feature on. Feedback on it is welcome.
> Fixed a bug where some sounds would play multiple times when observing.
> *DUST II*
> 
> 
> Performance optimizations on low-end and medium-end computers.
> Removed windows and awning on Catwalk for visibility.
> Moved door awning on Short A for player movement.
> Fixed slit in boxes in Lower Tunnels.
> Removed small port hole windows from towers at Short A for visibility.
> Removed grain sack from Bombsite A.
> Removed awnings from Salon on Long.
> Grenade Clipped stone trim pieces.
> Fixed room at CT Spawn eating weapons.
> Moved windows and conduits from wall looking from CT Ramp to Short A.
> Fixed a number of small holes in the world.
> Fixed fade distance on barrel at Mid.
> Upped light value on a number of windows for visibility.
> Lowered noise and contrast on some texture sets for visibility.
> Fixed non-precise clipping on dumpsters at Outside Tunnels.
> Set 'surfaceproperty' on Cars to 'metalvehicle'.
> Addressed visibility on Pit.
> Removed rollup door on Salon for visibility.
> Fixed some noisy walls in Tunnels for visibility.
> Addressed some visibility issues in Back B Plat.
> Upped contrast for some cover props at Bombsite B.
> Fixed clip that players could get stuck on in Pit Plat.
> Updated radar to reflect building at Car.
> Fixed errant displacement at Side Pit.
> Added a few rooftop faces that can be seen while boosting.
> *MISC*
> 
> 
> Server log dispatch over HTTP includes a new header "X-Server-Instance-Token" that will be unique number derived from that server's command line, account token and local IP.


----------



## lolllll117

Virtus.Pro taking out Faze and Gambit in the Epicenter Playoffs. I don't think anyone would have predicted that seeing how bad they've been performing all year.


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone think it's kind of weird seeing dennis stand in for Astralis? I remember him having some beef against Astralis after the BM timeout during MLG Columbus. Whatever the case, he is performing very well for a stand in so props to him.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Anyone think it's kind of weird seeing dennis stand in for Astralis? I remember him having some beef against Astralis after the BM timeout during MLG Columbus. Whatever the case, he is performing very well for a stand in so props to him.


Dennis is Astralis' coach, so it makes sense he stands in.

Not sure how I mixed that one around. zonic is their coach.


----------



## King Who Dat

Hey guys, any NA newish players out there? I'm central with about 200 hours and I've just made it out of silver. I'm really needing people to play with and learn from. Please add me on steam, I'm badly in need of people to queue with that aren't toxic trolls. I'm not the best player but I listen and I want to play the game properly with comms and teamwork.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198040194513 PiES


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> Hey guys, any NA newish players out there? I'm central with about 200 hours and I've just made it out of silver. I'm really needing people to play with and learn from. Please add me on steam, I'm badly in need of people to queue with that aren't toxic trolls. I'm not the best player but I listen and I want to play the game properly with comms and teamwork.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198040194513 PiES


I'm not new per say but I'm around low Gold Nova atm. I haven't played nearly as much as I used to due to lack of people to que with so I'll add you later today when I get home.


----------



## King Who Dat

yeah man, do that. I'll often aim_botz or DM rather than solo queue. I think that's how I was able to get out of silver fairly quickly (I only have 16 mm wins). I just refuse to solo queue. I have a few buddies that I'll play with because they actually comm and we support each other. My handful of solo queue matches are so maddeningly tilting I just refuse to do it anymore.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> yeah man, do that. I'll often aim_botz or DM rather than solo queue. I think that's how I was able to get out of silver fairly quickly (I only have 16 mm wins). I just refuse to solo queue. I have a few buddies that I'll play with because they actually comm and we support each other. My handful of solo queue matches are so maddeningly tilting I just refuse to do it anymore.


I have around a 127 MM wins and 90% are with another person (a lot of them as a full 5 queue). My friends just don't play CS anymore so It's hard to find people around my rank to queue with, it's largely why I haven't been playing in the last 6 months. Anyway I'll add you when I get home today, I live in Missouri so our pings really shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## lolllll117

Yeah i've hardly had anyone to play CS with so i haven't played comp in months. That and i'm a bit burnt out on it.


----------



## kmac20

I feel you, I haven't played competitive in so long I probably lost my rank. My headset broke since then I haven't played because playing competitive CSGO without a headset is like swimming against a tsunami. That yells stupid directions at you.

I got to master guardian just doing solo in about 10, maybe 12(?) wins so I'm decent I like to think. Then again I've been on steam for almost 13 years (13 year badge in March) and I"ve been playing counter strike in some form or another since then, and even used to do a bit of CAL in the early days of CSS so. Yeah. I'm decent. If you all ever wanna play lemme know.


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone excited for Faze vs SK tomorrow?


----------



## beatfried

Anybody else got problems with the 17.11.4 driver on Vega?

Since I updated yesterday I got massive problems as soon as I start shooting an enemy. veryfied gamefiles, reinstalled drivers, etc. no chance to fix it.


----------



## adamsent

Guys, maybe someone knows or can recommend a resource (like Case 51) with cases and skins? Maybe it's not that thread, but still.


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamsent*
> 
> Guys, maybe someone knows or can recommend a resource (like Case 51) with cases and skins? Maybe it's not that thread, but still.


I'm not going to recommend any crate opening sites just because the vast majority of them aren't using the best practices. As for sites with case/skin info, my go to site is csgo stash


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Is anyone else having massive FPS issues recently with this game?

I'm running a Ryzen 1700x @ stock on water and I'll get random drops that will last a minute or two into the low 30's sometimes 20's. This is with all the settings on low and normally getting a stable 300.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Is anyone else having massive FPS issues recently with this game?
> 
> I'm running a Ryzen 1700x @ stock on water and I'll get random drops that will last a minute or two into the low 30's sometimes 20's. This is with all the settings on low and normally getting a stable 300.


Sounds really wierd, have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Sounds really wierd, have you tried reinstalling the game?


This install is less than 1 month old. I had some issues that actually required reinstalling.

I was playing today and things seemed stable. I will keep an eye on it. I'm going to be attempting to get my RAM to higher clocks. I do know Ryzen seems to prefer higher clocked ram.


----------



## kmac20

I have actually noticed some FPS dips when I'll first join a server or map. Smooths out fairly rapidly. Gets choppy for a little bit, then goes away. Perhaps something in a recent update, I'm not quite sure. Maybe its just in my head.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

I need help with my cs go install.

Today, after some weeks, I wanted to play me some cs go (cyka blyat as it's known in some circles). But I have a big problem. In game (no matter which game type) I can't see what's displayed in chat (either team, or global). I can see the chat in console.

This is how I realized that my cs go install is typing into global chat this (over and over again): Fragcache Free CSGO Hack 2018 28. And for the life of me I can't get rid of it.

Please note that I play my cs go for fun, and never have used any cheats in any multi game ever (it's no fun for me).

I have tried to verify game cache integrity but the problem remains, any suggestions?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I'm still getting the random freezes and huge FPS drops. Not sure what is going on here atm. I'll be reinstalling CSGO and Windows.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Heyo guys & grils. I'm back on the forum, so if anyone is Silver & would like game help or help ranking up, I'm happy to ablige. I have a stupid amount of hours on several accounts & have been as high as DMG a few times (could probably get higher but Matchmaking is full of hackers at that rank on NA)

I'm NA, but I can play on EU & still carry most of the time (AWP OP).

Add my main if you so desire, but be warned if ya don't post on here telling me you're adding me (and your name on Steam) I probably won't accept. I still get spammers from when I did a lot of trading about a year & some change ago.

Edit: Guess I should link my profile, herp derp: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mynxness/


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Heyo guys & grils. I'm back on the forum, so if anyone is Silver & would like game help or help ranking up, I'm happy to ablige. I have a stupid amount of hours on several accounts & have been as high as DMG a few times (could probably get higher but Matchmaking is full of hackers at that rank on NA)
> 
> I'm NA, but I can play on EU & still carry most of the time (AWP OP).
> 
> Add my main if you so desire, but be warned if ya don't post on here telling me you're adding me (and your name on Steam) I probably won't accept. I still get spammers from when I did a lot of trading about a year & some change ago.
> 
> Edit: Guess I should link my profile, herp derp: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mynxness/


I'm in Gold Nova but I'll play with you. Don't really care too much about rank I just like to have a good game.


----------



## blunt eastwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Heyo guys & grils. I'm back on the forum, so if anyone is Silver & would like game help or help ranking up, I'm happy to ablige. I have a stupid amount of hours on several accounts & have been as high as DMG a few times (could probably get higher but Matchmaking is full of hackers at that rank on NA)
> 
> I'm NA, but I can play on EU & still carry most of the time (AWP OP).
> 
> Add my main if you so desire, but be warned if ya don't post on here telling me you're adding me (and your name on Steam) I probably won't accept. I still get spammers from when I did a lot of trading about a year & some change ago.
> 
> Edit: Guess I should link my profile, herp derp: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mynxness/


I'm going to add you. My steam id is blunt_eastwood


----------



## quark004

hi. I am having an amd a6 7310 with integrated radeon r4 graphics laptop. I am not getting good fps(30-40 playable for me) when I add bots(>3) to the game or in multiplayer. I set the game at lowest graphics. My gpu utilization and clock speed also lowers. What can be the problem ?


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quark004*
> 
> hi. I am having an amd a6 7310 with integrated radeon r4 graphics laptop. I am not getting good fps(30-40 playable for me) when I add bots(>3) to the game or in multiplayer. I set the game at lowest graphics. My gpu utilization and clock speed also lowers. What can be the problem ?


Have you tried lowering the resolution?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quark004*
> 
> hi. I am having an amd a6 7310 with integrated radeon r4 graphics laptop. I am not getting good fps(30-40 playable for me) when I add bots(>3) to the game or in multiplayer. I set the game at lowest graphics. My gpu utilization and clock speed also lowers. What can be the problem ?


You're not going to have good frames with that PC. That AMD APU is very weak and not enough for CS:GO.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Anyone in silver looking for help & ranking up advice, feel free to add me here ( http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mynxness/ ), I will be ranking up this account to get Service Medals (I want the Green one, which is the 2nd), I usually play from around 9AM to 2PM then sleep, that's Mountain Time.


----------



## quark004

@dmaster thanks for the reply. But my system is okay wrt minimum requirement for the game( cpu - core 2 duo e6600 gpu-gt 420).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quark004*
> 
> @dmaster thanks for the reply. But my system is okay wrt minimum requirement for the game( cpu - core 2 duo e6600 gpu-gt 420).


E6600 has better single core performance than that APU which is what CS:GO needs.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The requirements that dev's state for there games is all ways off. CSGO is one of the few games out there that is able to properly utilize 4 threads. It is also able to properly use both the CPU and GPU without one becoming an early bottleneck. You need a strong GPU and CPU to get steady and reliable frame rate. A mobile APU is definitely lacking in the CPU area, since they downclock at or below 2GHz. My A8 runs at 1.7GHz (unless turbo kicks in), and while it does all most everything I need a $400 laptop to do, CSGO is not something it can


----------



## HoneyBadger84

The stated CSGO minimal requirements are also from when the game was released, which was a long time ago now. I doubt they updated them sufficiently with all the graphics and player model updates they've done since then.


----------



## tristanbear

I was able to get 70+ fps on my Laptop APU a few years ago.


----------



## Unknownm

Okay cs noob here just getting into it sometimes randomly the game crashes with no errors (even event viewer) during a match

What's common: Re-install OS, Stock CPU/Ram/NB/GPU, older nvidia drivers, Verify game files, Reinstall CSGO

this raid0 was created in 2015 so was steam. I just run the exe and it repairs itself every windows install but this couldnt
be the issue? no way i'm downloading 1.25TB of data each reinstall


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Okay cs noob here just getting into it sometimes randomly the game crashes with no errors (even event viewer) during a match
> 
> What's common: Re-install OS, Stock CPU/Ram/NB/GPU, older nvidia drivers, Verify game files, Reinstall CSGO
> 
> this raid0 was created in 2015 so was steam. I just run the exe and it repairs itself every windows install but this couldnt
> be the issue? no way i'm downloading 1.25TB of data each reinstall


How often is this random crash occurring? I've had this happen to me twice in the last week or so. Once was during a match, the other was during warm up (and resulted in a failed to connect cool down cuz the game didn't let me reconnect either). I think the latest quick-patch they did broke something, they out out another small patch yesterday (like 11mb), hopefully that fixes my issues. Yours sounds similar but if it's happening a lot, there's more than just a game issue there.

For those playing on NA/EU/Turkish servers, I'll be on today (Friday) around 9am my time (4pm London time), winning games with some fellow smurfarinos, we'll only have 1-2 lobby spots available and I'm not sure if we'll be playing in silver-gold or GNM-MGE games yet, but feel free to hit me up: https://steamcommunity.com/id/MynxNess


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> How often is this random crash occurring? I've had this happen to me twice in the last week or so. Once was during a match, the other was during warm up (and resulted in a failed to connect cool down cuz the game didn't let me reconnect either). I think the latest quick-patch they did broke something, they out out another small patch yesterday (like 11mb), hopefully that fixes my issues. Yours sounds similar but if it's happening a lot, there's more than just a game issue there.
> 
> For those playing on NA/EU/Turkish servers, I'll be on today (Friday) around 9am my time (4pm London time), winning games with some fellow smurfarinos, we'll only have 1-2 lobby spots available and I'm not sure if we'll be playing in silver-gold or GNM-MGE games yet, but feel free to hit me up: https://steamcommunity.com/id/MynxNess


I have class today otherwise I would have taken your offer.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I have class today otherwise I would have taken your offer.


Well we play pretty regularly, so feel free to add me if you're on during those hours, we play at least 3-5 times a week for at least 4-5 hours. Normally we do equal parts of messing around & playing serious, but since I'll be pushin' for them service medals, will be less of the former. Slightly. lol


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Okay cs noob here just getting into it sometimes randomly the game crashes with no errors (even event viewer) during a match
> 
> What's common: Re-install OS, Stock CPU/Ram/NB/GPU, older nvidia drivers, Verify game files, Reinstall CSGO
> 
> this raid0 was created in 2015 so was steam. I just run the exe and it repairs itself every windows install but this couldnt
> be the issue? no way i'm downloading 1.25TB of data each reinstall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How often is this random crash occurring? I've had this happen to me twice in the last week or so. Once was during a match, the other was during warm up (and resulted in a failed to connect cool down cuz the game didn't let me reconnect either). I think the latest quick-patch they did broke something, they out out another small patch yesterday (like 11mb), hopefully that fixes my issues. Yours sounds similar but if it's happening a lot, there's more than just a game issue there.
> 
> For those playing on NA/EU/Turkish servers, I'll be on today (Friday) around 9am my time (4pm London time), winning games with some fellow smurfarinos, we'll only have 1-2 lobby spots available and I'm not sure if we'll be playing in silver-gold or GNM-MGE games yet, but feel free to hit me up: https://steamcommunity.com/id/MynxNess
Click to expand...

I reinstalled the whole CSGO Folder and no random crashes yet but still scared to play competitive because last time it crashed and I wasn't allowed to play for 90 minutes. Such B***crap

edit: I just joined a competitive match and round 3 it crashed again with NO ERRORS NO WARNINGS. Now I got another 90 minute cool-down!!

sigh I'll stick to CS:Source


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I reinstalled the whole CSGO Folder and no random crashes yet but still scared to play competitive because last time it crashed and I wasn't allowed to play for 90 minutes. Such B***crap
> 
> edit: I just joined a competitive match and round 3 it crashed again with NO ERRORS NO WARNINGS. Now I got another 90 minute cool-down!!
> 
> sigh I'll stick to CS:Source


You realize when your game crashes you can just reconnect and not have a cooldown from competitive right?

Also if your game is crashing, just join community servers through the browser like you would in Source, or play Casual...


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I reinstalled the whole CSGO Folder and no random crashes yet but still scared to play competitive because last time it crashed and I wasn't allowed to play for 90 minutes. Such B***crap
> 
> edit: I just joined a competitive match and round 3 it crashed again with NO ERRORS NO WARNINGS. Now I got another 90 minute cool-down!!
> 
> sigh I'll stick to CS:Source


I'd stick to non-competitive matches until you sort out the issue.

So it doesn't happen often enough to occur during casual eh? Try playing Offline with Bots with Competitive mode on, and see if it crashes. Then test out each map. It's either a driver/hardware issue or something wrong with the game install that is recurring

I've only had my game crash thrice in about the last 9 days, one of them was during warmup and I had to reboot which got me a 30mins cool down cuz I started rebooting too late, and both the others them I just relaunched and it let me back in.

Went from Silver 4 to SEM today. Easy wins for easy skins. Lol I have to say, EU low ELO is easy. NA you have a 75% chance of being against multiple smurfs or a hacker every game it seems like. Also, Trust Factor match making is a joke. Me and my friend queued (average account rank was Silver 3-4) and the other team had an MG1 & 2 Novas on it. Our team was literally all silvers. That was fun carrying 2v5 with 200 ping.

I hit a no scope headshot for the last kill of last round of the first half, just burst out laughing. This game does funny things. I'll haveta clip it or something.


----------



## quark004

I got some fps boost by switching my power profile from balanced to high performance.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Today is another great day of ranking up on an account. Will be on starting around 8:30am MST (10:30am Eastern, 3:30pm London time), will likely be playing on EU more than NA, with muh German (SMG) & TURKISH (Global) friend. If you're looking to rank up while learning the game better, or just wanna win some games, add me (Note: we'll be playing at high silver/low gold so easy games, prefer you be around that rank either actually or on a smurf). Link is in my previous posts.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Okay cs noob here just getting into it sometimes randomly the game crashes with no errors (even event viewer) during a match
> 
> What's common: Re-install OS, Stock CPU/Ram/NB/GPU, older nvidia drivers, Verify game files, Reinstall CSGO
> 
> this raid0 was created in 2015 so was steam. I just run the exe and it repairs itself every windows install but this couldnt
> be the issue? no way i'm downloading 1.25TB of data each reinstall


Try setting cl_disablehtmlmotd 1 in the console, or add "+cl_disablehtmlmotd 1" in launch options.

Also, I suggest partitioning your system if redownloading everything is an issue.

In other news, I finally hit level 10 on FaceIT







had a really lucky streak and some really good games against teams with much higher average Elo and gained about 45 Elo every game. Normally you'd get 25:
https://beta.faceit.com/en/players/gonXay


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I might be a glutton for punishment, I just installed CS:GO onto an Arch Linux based system.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I might be a glutton for punishment, I just installed CS:GO onto an Arch Linux based system.


To be honest I'd still be playing CS:GO on Linux if it wasn't for the insane popularity of 3rd party matchmaking and their clients (and anti-cheat). Input lag actually feels noticeably better.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> To be honest I'd still be playing CS:GO on Linux if it wasn't for the insane popularity of 3rd party matchmaking and their clients (and anti-cheat). Input lag actually feels noticeably better.


It really does feel much better under a Linux Distro. The issue that I have is how much different it feels. At times it's almost like playing an entirely new game.

Not to mention that even with less FPS than Windows get it still feels smoother than Windows.


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone want to share their major predictions? Who thinks Faze is gonna win this one?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

This guy was the most obvious walling/aimlock person I've ever seen in matchmaking: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198182216025/ I watched the demo & he's literally looking at people through walls all the time then instantly getting headshots regardless of the gun being used (P90, UMP, AUG, AWP, Glock, doesn't matter). Most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.

I am back up to MG1, but I think I will stop trying again, matchmaking is so incredibly full of hackers it's stupid. Every game at least one person on either their team or mine is so obviously walling it's just ridiculous.


----------



## gonX

HoneyBadger84 said:


> This guy was the most obvious walling/aimlock person I've ever seen in matchmaking: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198182216025/ I watched the demo & he's literally looking at people through walls all the time then instantly getting headshots regardless of the gun being used (P90, UMP, AUG, AWP, Glock, doesn't matter). Most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.
> 
> I am back up to MG1, but I think I will stop trying again, matchmaking is so incredibly full of hackers it's stupid. Every game at least one person on either their team or mine is so obviously walling it's just ridiculous.


Are you playing using Prime or Trust Factor queue? I found that in Europe, Trust Factor is even more filled with hackers, but Prime is good. But I hear the opposite in the US - trust factor is basically hackerless, and Prime is horrible.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

gonX said:


> Are you playing using Prime or Trust Factor queue? I found that in Europe, Trust Factor is even more filled with hackers, but Prime is good. But I hear the opposite in the US - trust factor is basically hackerless, and Prime is horrible.


I play on NA as well as EU, EU seems to have hackers mostly on Inferno & Dust 2 only, other maps not so much. NA, yeah, it doesn't matter what kind of queue you're playing, it's hackers galore, you're lucky if there's less than 2 per game. That's all the way from Silver up to DMG where I topped out before, both in Prime & Trust. That game with the aimlocking guy was EU, we almost came back & won cuz the rest of his team was horrible, he ended up with almost 50 kills & I think 48 of them were headshots with various guns lol

I can understand getting headshots with Deagle or Scout or AK, but he was getting it with literally every gun he used, including SMGs, so it was very obvious something was up.

That's aight though, I'll just rank back down & have fun with my friends. If I really cared about my rank, I would probably be in the top 3 ranks by now, but I stopped caring way back in early 2015. 

NA is definitely a hacker-fest though. I've had people legitimately rage-toggle, on both teams, full on spinbotting, in the same game before. That was also on Inferno. Guy on the other team was obviously walling, so our guy started spinbotting, then the guy on the other team started spinbotting, but apparently our guy had the better ware, other team ended up kicking their hacker, so ours went AFK. Craziest example of blatant hacking I've seen recently.


----------



## gonX

I actually don't really mind matchmaking since the Overwatch queue has become so good. GN is obviously where the most amount of players are so it's the most likely rank you'll end up with hackers on your team.
Personally I play on FaceIT, but I'm also Global in MM so I don't really get a challenge either way, unless I'm getting queued up against cheaters.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

gonX said:


> I actually don't really mind matchmaking since the Overwatch queue has become so good. GN is obviously where the most amount of players are so it's the most likely rank you'll end up with hackers on your team.
> Personally I play on FaceIT, but I'm also Global in MM so I don't really get a challenge either way, unless I'm getting queued up against cheaters.


Yeah, I play with 2 people regularly, one is SMFC on his main (german servers) and one is Global on his main (Turkish), so when they say "this guy is obviously hacking" I tend to trust them since they're higher rank than I've ever been.

It's just silly what some people do, they make it so obvious, Overwatch gets them in no time, then you get that Free 100XP notification of someone you reported being banned. lol What was the point.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

If FaZe wins this series then SK wins the Major I will have made every playoff pick right in my Pick'em. PLS SK, gef meh Gold Pick'em Trophy lol


----------



## jegergrim

If I get 2/3 of the last matches right, I will get gold in the pick'em


----------



## jegergrim

gonX said:


> I actually don't really mind matchmaking since the Overwatch queue has become so good. GN is obviously where the most amount of players are so it's the most likely rank you'll end up with hackers on your team.
> Personally I play on FaceIT, but I'm also Global in MM so I don't really get a challenge either way, unless I'm getting queued up against cheaters.


Sure you don't get challenged on FaceIT? =p


----------



## HoneyBadger84

jegergrim said:


> If I get 2/3 of the last matches right, I will get gold in the pick'em


I didn't do the Prelims or Groups at all, just the Playoffs, so if I do get the Gold that'll be funny, since to get it from just the playoffs you have to be perfect picks wise.


----------



## jegergrim

HoneyBadger84 said:


> I didn't do the Prelims or Groups at all, just the Playoffs, so if I do get the Gold that'll be funny, since to get it from just the playoffs you have to be perfect picks wise.


Certainly makes it difficult, especially since they've started with the whole "lock all playoff games" So a single bad pick, could potentially ruin a ton of points moving forward.. I picked Faze to win the major, good luck in your pick, can certainly go both ways =D


----------



## HoneyBadger84

jegergrim said:


> Certainly makes it difficult, especially since they've started with the whole "lock all playoff games" So a single bad pick, could potentially ruin a ton of points moving forward.. I picked Faze to win the major, good luck in your pick, can certainly go both ways =D


Indeed. If SK can carry what they did in the second half of Mirage on to playing C9 & then FaZe, should be a good matchup, otherwise, SK vs FaZe is going to go 2-0 one way or the other. Much as I'd love for C9 to win it (purely for the fact that an NA team winning an NA Major would be neat, like Gambit winning the Ruskie one), I don't see them beating SK.

I'm perfectly happy with the Silver Trophy, as I've only done Pick'em once before & it was for the last ELeague Major, I picked NaVi to beat Astralis... which was my fatal error, I considered it a toss up with Guardian/S1mple being the decider, but of course, Astralis won that Major. If I had just went the other way  lol

Edit: Lol I went to sleep, I'll have to watch the rebroadcast and see how C9 beat SK.


----------



## gonX

jegergrim said:


> Sure you don't get challenged on FaceIT? =p


Oh yes, that was poorly worded. FaceIT isn't by any means easy. Also hey fellow Odense citizen


----------



## FatalProximity

c9 vs sk is definitely worth watching a rerun of for those who missed it. I've never seen c9 in such good form, they'll be a serious threat for Faze if they can keep it up.


----------



## Avalar

GG NA.

We finally won something. ;D


----------



## emsj86

About time you eu people show cloud 9 respect. Always trashed na but with cloud 9 and sk eu barely wins anymore. Faze is an all star team and ska daddy showed up. I bet eu people lost a lot of skins on this


----------



## gonX

Haha, why does it always come down to the country when grand finals finish.
Cloud9 obviously played out of their mind for once, but you can't disregard SK, G2 or Faze for not trying.


----------



## emsj86

I honestl agree with you. But before this it any na team has been bashed. Na was always the butt of the jokes. I called it last year in this forum that with the new roster c9 will be a top three team. Not sure if they are yet but they are making it. Hopefully they continue and not fade away. Honestly so happy for ska


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I was going to say this before when I said I didn't think C9 would win: if they win its so rigged Kappa

Seriously though, congrats to C9. High time they won the big one. Let's see how long this roster sticks together. I missed the final, I'll haveta watch the replays when I'm bored and see how they won both the semis and the finals. Had to sleep today after getting less than 3 hours a piece on Friday and Saturday. 

As I say after all my wins: EZ


----------



## chibi

Great grand final from both C9 and Faze, congrats! :thumb:


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Question: How long does it typically take for the game to give you pick'em Trophies? I ask because it says "upon the completion of the event" and obviously that was yesterday.

Maybe the standard update on Tuesday (if there is one) will grant them? Just wondering when they were given for past events (I've never won one before & only done pick'em once before).


----------



## tristanbear

HoneyBadger84 said:


> Question: How long does it typically take for the game to give you pick'em Trophies? I ask because it says "upon the completion of the event" and obviously that was yesterday.
> 
> Maybe the standard update on Tuesday (if there is one) will grant them? Just wondering when they were given for past events (I've never won one before & only done pick'em once before).


They take a few days before they appear on your profile If I remember correctly. I haven't done one since Columbus though.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

tristanbear said:


> They take a few days before they appear on your profile If I remember correctly. I haven't done one since Columbus though.


It showed up this morning when I got on Steam, so 2 days I guess, not too bad. :-D

Now back to trying to get back to MGE then DMG on my account lol


----------



## Cbiss

chibi said:


> Great grand final from both C9 and Faze, congrats! :thumb:


+1 

This was one of the best CS finals ever. GG NA! Skadoodz FTW!


----------



## gonX

HoneyBadger84 said:


> It showed up this morning when I got on Steam, so 2 days I guess, not too bad. :-D
> 
> Now back to trying to get back to MGE then DMG on my account lol


If you want some help analyzing your gameplay to push even further I'd like to help.

I'm currently Supreme, but have otherwise been Global for 2 years, and I'd honestly say MM is really weird to play, it's very different from high level CS.
I haven't touched solo MM for probably 2 years lol, let alone MM in general (probably a game a week with a 5-man stack). I primarily play on FaceIT, but I heard ESEA is far better in the US.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

gonX said:


> If you want some help analyzing your gameplay to push even further I'd like to help.
> 
> I'm currently Supreme, but have otherwise been Global for 2 years, and I'd honestly say MM is really weird to play, it's very different from high level CS.
> I haven't touched solo MM for probably 2 years lol, let alone MM in general (probably a game a week with a 5-man stack). I primarily play on FaceIT, but I heard ESEA is far better in the US.


Right now I'm waiting on my Titan Xp to get here (due in tomorrow), the card I'm playing on currently is an HD 7790, so it's utter trash even for CS, I have to run almost everything on low & even then it gets hot (70C+) and the frame rate dips regularly, which makes it hard to AWP (which is my primary gun of choice most of the time).

I don't really think I can get much higher of a rank, tbh, between hackers & general stupid team mates that don't know how to cover each other or call things out... you'd think by MG2+ everyone would have a mic & know how to call things out when they die. lol Having played at this rank on EU & NA now extensively the last 2 weeks, I can say that is not the case, sadly.


----------



## kmac20

Anyone interested in playing with me? I was Master Guardian 1 when I last did ranked. Been awhile now. But that was what I was at after about, oh IDK less than 10 games? I think i have maybe 20 games TOPS in ranked. 

Add me on Steam if you'd like, main username is KMAC20, here is my profile:


13 year steam badge in 1 month! I've played CS for about 13 years now, and while I dont have a headset for awhile now (I usually use speakers while I listen to youtube on my 2nd monitor) I play pretty well I"d say for not great sound. Granted I have 5.1 surround sound so even with the 2nd monitor youtube I can still hear some stuff, with a headset I got a lot higher rank.

I'm also a semi-pro in TF2, even though I haven't played in about 2 years now (I had a broken PC before August, I had to use an iGPU on my 3570k because my PCIE slots were all fried in my last build), but I was probably one of the top TF2 players in the world, at least pub wise, last time I played. Again that isn't CSGO, but I was MG1 and have been playing counterstirke in all its forms for about 13 years now.

Again, add me if you'd like to play and help me get ranked up again. Havne't played ranked in a LONG TIME NOW, since at least a year or so because this build finished in about October, and before that once again I was using an iGPU on a years old 3570k which was not IMO able to play even eSports games at a decent setting (except dota which yorue less limited by FPS at low settings).


Once agian, add me! Search for KMAC20 or here is my steam profile


I'd love to play with som3e of you. Currently looking to buy a new headset because I cant communicate besides keyboard (although I do type over 120WPM  ) but I'd like to get back up to master guardian 1 so yeah. Please add me if you'd like to have a somewhat decent player to help me/you rank up a bit? I'm not the best, I never gave my all to CS compared to TF2 (if you'd like to destroy people in TF2 i'm your guy! you can even check my screenshots on my profile for my rankings on MULTIPLE servers and scores) but again this is CSGO and I"d at least like to get my MG1 back!

Here's a driect link. Let me know if you'd be interested in playing. Both other people and myself would say I'm pretty fun to play with. I take it somewhat seriously while still taking the game not very seriously at the same time. Doesn't sound like it makes sense but I'm sure a lot you you understand (basically I try to take the current game somewhat seriously, BUT EVEN IF WE LOSE, or win, its' whatevre. Its just a video game in the grand perspective of life and there are laughs to be had even from losses!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kmac20/

Lemme know if you'd like to play in here so i can add you. Again I hvae 13 years on steam so I have about 300 friends. I'm about to prune my friends list hopefully down to 100, but that actually takes quite a bit of time to do so, yeah. have to allot time for it.

I really hope to hear from some of you guys about playing. Again, hovered around MG1/gold nova 3 from about 10 games TOTAL EVER PLAYED, so thats ranking up twice: first time when game was new, second time was, well whenever. So less than 6 games each time to get GN3 or MG1. I dont claim to be the best player ever, but once again: 13 years experience.


Sorry if this seems ranty. Typing it while watching some youtube so I could definitely edit this down a bit (I'm an editor/writer/typist by sort of trade) but whatever, I'll let the rant stand.

If you dont want to add me: good luck to everyone! I dont' like to do ranked games unless its with at least like 2 other people so yeah. Lost my MG1 rank the last time they reset it. And once again: I take the game seriously while we play it, but not seriously in the long run. Hopefully lots of you are like that: you play to win, but recognize in the end its just a video game!

GLHF to anyone else who doesn't want to play. And if you'd like me to add you, lemme know your name. Once again: 300ish friends on steam (13 years it adds up, gonna take some time to prune it) so lemme know I'll add you just as soon as you add me, and make a OCN CSGO tag for ya!


----------



## The Pook

If I could stay at DMG for more than ~5 games that would be great. Keep bouncing between DMG and MGE.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

The Pook said:


> If I could stay at DMG for more than ~5 games that would be great. Keep bouncing between DMG and MGE.


Hackers or just bad team mates? My experience has been filled with both trying to hit MGE again. Which server?


----------



## The Pook

HoneyBadger84 said:


> Hackers or just bad team mates? My experience has been filled with both trying to hit MGE again. Which server?


I just win pretty much every MGE game, rank up, lose every DMG game, derank, wash rinse and repeat over and over. Guess I'm just at my skill ceiling. 

Unless I'm blissfully unaware, I really don't run into that many hackers. I stick to Prime match making instead of the poo Trust Factor match making, though. Maybe that's it.

Would also love to blame my teammates but I'm sure they're blaming me too. 

No idea what you mean by server, I just solo Q in NA. I've got an alt I queue with friends on since most of my buddies are ~SEMs.


----------



## gonX

HoneyBadger84 said:


> Right now I'm waiting on my Titan Xp to get here (due in tomorrow), the card I'm playing on currently is an HD 7790, so it's utter trash even for CS, I have to run almost everything on low & even then it gets hot (70C+) and the frame rate dips regularly, which makes it hard to AWP (which is my primary gun of choice most of the time).
> 
> I don't really think I can get much higher of a rank, tbh, between hackers & general stupid team mates that don't know how to cover each other or call things out... you'd think by MG2+ everyone would have a mic & know how to call things out when they die. lol Having played at this rank on EU & NA now extensively the last 2 weeks, I can say that is not the case, sadly.


Have you considered finding someone to queue with? I agree solo queue can be terrible - it's terrible even at my rank.



The Pook said:


> I just win pretty much every MGE game, rank up, lose every DMG game, derank, wash rinse and repeat over and over. Guess I'm just at my skill ceiling.
> 
> Unless I'm blissfully unaware, I really don't run into that many hackers. I stick to Prime match making instead of the poo Trust Factor match making, though. Maybe that's it.
> 
> Would also love to blame my teammates but I'm sure they're blaming me too.
> 
> No idea what you mean by server, I just solo Q in NA. I've got an alt I queue with friends on since most of my buddies are ~SEMs.


Interesting to see that you get better games with Prime than TF because TF is supposedly the best of both worlds. Though, I've also noticed the same in EU around Supreme/Global.
Make sure to report griefers, cheaters, etc. they go into the Overwatch queue (demo review system for higher ranks) which does work quite significantly.

I solo climbed from DMG to LEM a few years ago and pushed to Global with a mix of 20/80 solo and 5-man stacks over a year following it - so that would put my first Global at around late 2016. 

If you guys are serious about getting better at the game I suggest trying 3rd party matchmaking services like FaceIT and ESEA.
You can basically get to Global if you have +30% accuracy and know some good flashes and smokes - the former is practiced by playing many hours of DM and ensuring your mouse and pad is in top shape, the latter is literally spending 15-30 minutes per map.

What MM doesn't teach you is how to play the game as a team - executes, retakes, post plants, good fakes, playing off first contact, refragging, etc are all done solo or entirely skipped even at Global ranks.
Personally I wouldn't see DMG as an excusable skill ceiling - it's still around top 10% of players, meaning most players caring about the game should reach at least that rank.
It is very likely you're just missing a single piece of the puzzle to push much further.

If you guys wanna post some match ID's I can skim like 5-10 minutes of it and try to give some pointers. But I'll be rough


----------



## The Pook

I looked into ESEA a while back but I don't care about my rank enough to pay $9 a month  

I can aim and know some more of the basic flashes/smokes but probably should look into learning the more difficult ones. 




> and ensuring your mouse and pad is in top shape



been playing with my DPI/sens since I got my G502 but haven't really found what works best yet. Currently at 1.28 in game sens and 650 DPI and am doing okay, but really need a larger desk/mousepad. 

Trying to 180° is a bit impossible at the moment without running out of pad


----------



## gonX

FaceIT is free, but from what I've heard it's not much better than MM in US, even in the premium queues.

Don't worry about the difficult smokes and flashes. Just make sure to use all your utility wisely before you die. Rather throw a bit too many grenades than too few.

I can do about 120 degrees on my 16.5" pad and rarely find myself needing to do more. Proper crosshair placement and positioning can help mitigate the low sensitivity. Ideally you'd never be flicking to anyone, they should be walking into your crosshair.

I've been playing a bit around with my sensitivity but I've been moving up from 0.6 to around 0.7-0.8 sensitivity at 800 DPI which would be like 10-15% slower than yours.

The G502 should be a really good mouse, it has the same sensor as my G303 and I've been absolutely satisfied with the performance of it.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Y'all will laugh when I post my in-game sens & mouse settings, but I'm very twitchy in game, and I do AWP a lot, so dem flicks bois!

Example of a brief highlight someone posted up (of me playing) : 



 and a REALLY old (Like I was Nova-something & you can tell cuz it's old Cobblestone) pistol round: 




(EDIT: I can't seem to figure out how to edit it so it DOES NOT post the entire video window)

My sens settings: 600 DPI (mouse accel 0) in Razer settings, in game: 










I should probably work on turning those down lol



The Pook said:


> I just win pretty much every MGE game, rank up, lose every DMG game, derank, wash rinse and repeat over and over. Guess I'm just at my skill ceiling.
> 
> Unless I'm blissfully unaware, I really don't run into that many hackers. I stick to Prime match making instead of the poo Trust Factor match making, though. Maybe that's it.
> 
> Would also love to blame my teammates but I'm sure they're blaming me too.
> 
> No idea what you mean by server, I just solo Q in NA. I've got an alt I queue with friends on since most of my buddies are ~SEMs.


Yeah I just meant what server as in what region you prefer to play on. I queue with an SMFC & a Global from EU & we usually play on EU, makes it difficult for me, which is part of why I AWP, I've found that even with 150-220 ping, if an AWP shot hits, the game sez "LUL you ded" to the other person, my teammates have commented the enemys seem to "rubberband" back in to my bullets when they die... lol I can imagine how that looks on their end.

I'm off to go install my brand new Titan Xp ^_^


----------



## The Pook

> The G502 should be a really good mouse, it has the same sensor as my G303 and I've been absolutely satisfied with the performance of it.




I've been happy with it. My faithful ole MX518 crapped out on me and I needed a replacement. :sad-smile



HoneyBadger84 said:


> My sens settings: 600 DPI (mouse accel 0) in Razer settings, in game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably work on turning those down lol




looks almost like when I play strat roulette with my buddies we do a round with max sens + DPI


----------



## HoneyBadger84

The Pook said:


> looks almost like when I play strat roulette with my buddies we do a round with max sens + DPI


lol yeah if I wasn't playing at 600DPI it would be way too fast. I have very twitchy hands when I'm tense though, I need to work on lowering my DPI for pistol & rifles.


----------



## gonX

Playing with high ping allows for a much more aggressive play style but punishes default angles. But what you see is on your screen is what's happening for your computer. The downside for you with high ping is that you'll very often see shots going off that didn't reach the server "in time".


----------



## kmac20

The Pook said:


> I've been happy with it. My faithful ole MX518 crapped out on me and I needed a replacement. :sad-smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks almost like when I play strat roulette with my buddies we do a round with max sens + DPI


Dude my MX518 died about a year ago and I was so sad. I thought about buying another one, like an old stock of it? But when I realized it was the same price as a G502 spectrum, and when I read some interviews with the lead engineer at Logitech saying that even the lesser ended new mouse sensors are way better than they were back 5/10 years, ago, I just went with the G502.

I'd say its as close to the MX518 as you can get. Fits my hand like a glove. Slightly better shape for my long fingers I feel.

But yeah, when my MX518 died about a year or so ago, i was really so sad. I was looking to buy another one for awhile. Again: read the interviews with Logitech mouse engineers, learned that the new ones are superior in every regard, so I went with the new one. That MX518 served me well for years though. That gun metal look too.....god I miss it.

I'll never forget that mouse. It'll always have a place in my heart, no joke. Had it for a longgggg time. Served me well for a long long time


----------



## The Pook

kmac20 said:


> I'll never forget that mouse. It'll always have a place in my heart, no joke. Had it for a longgggg time. Served me well for a long long time



Right! I bought it along with a ballin' 1680x1050 monitor back in the day so I could play BF 2142 in beautiful widescreen.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Does anyone know of anyway to get a replay sent directly to someone that can actually VAC the person? This guy legitimately started spinbotting in round 15 when he couldn't beat us, you can tell by the kill feed (he DCed in round 20-22, pretty sure he was aim-locking before that), and he still barely won the game lol










If you want the share link, it's obviously the other team's top fragger: steam://rungame/730/76561202255233023/+csgo_download_match%20CSGO-Ewmja-9ehYm-THkbe-JcLr7-VzZAB

It's actually ridiculous that people that do stuff like that aren't instantly banned or Overwatched when probably everyone on both teams (except maybe whoever he was queued with to keep him from getting kicked) reported him.

A guy on our team was apparently walling, he started telling us where the spinbotter was, we got him with AWPs a few times, but yeah, wasn't enough...

Just another ridiculous EU Trust Factor matchmaking game... lol

Almost as ridiculous as the game I had about 2 weeks ago now where one person on each team spinbotted & one got kicked so the other one went AFK lol


----------



## The Pook

I dunno, but some interesting names


----------



## HoneyBadger84

The Pook said:


> I dunno, but some interesting names


Lol yeah the Turkish Global guy I play with was on a smurf (he's the Bumble guy), I'm one of the only ones that has an appropriate name during that game, a lot of people changed their names since it was played, including the spinbotter.


----------



## PurpleChef

What, really ?! How does this make sense?


----------



## gonX

PurpleChef said:


> What, really ?! How does this make sense?


Otherwise cheats could potentially hamper anti-cheat code.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

The spinbotter from a few posts back I mentioned got banned:

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198808509204

LUL Free 100XP, ez. Rage-hackers rest in peace!


----------



## gonX

HoneyBadger84 said:


> The spinbotter from a few posts back I mentioned got banned:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198808509204
> 
> LUL Free 100XP, ez. Rage-hackers rest in peace!


Reporting is extremely efficient I find.

There are some rumors that cheaters need to amass 11 reports over 2 weeks to get into the Overwatch queue, so even given those rumors they're sort of limited to 1 cheating game a week.

Luckily, Valve reported that they've started doing machine learning on an unspecified amount of their match demos to submit suspected cheaters to Overwatch automatically.
Rage hackers should almost always be submitted automatically - they're really obvious, but the amazing part is that even the subtlest cheats should be possible to catch this way. So they're serious about catching cheaters.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

gonX said:


> Reporting is extremely efficient I find.
> 
> There are some rumors that cheaters need to amass 11 reports over 2 weeks to get into the Overwatch queue, so even given those rumors they're sort of limited to 1 cheating game a week.
> 
> Luckily, Valve reported that they've started doing machine learning on an unspecified amount of their match demos to submit suspected cheaters to Overwatch automatically.
> Rage hackers should almost always be submitted automatically - they're really obvious, but the amazing part is that even the subtlest cheats should be possible to catch this way. So they're serious about catching cheaters.


I'm sure with the way that guy played he got 11 reports reeeeeeeeal quick. Even before he started spinbotting, it was pretty obvious he had a toggling aim lock button. He'd go from all headshots to not even being able to hit someone when he got surprised. There's another guy that legit spinbotted on my own team, he still hasn't been banned. Me & my queue-mates actually took turns TKing him to give the other team a chance, ended up being a tie 15-15. That game was months ago.

It's sad that in just the last 3 months or so of playing again, I've seen no less than 5 legit spinbotters, among other people I'm pretty sure were hacking either on my own team, or the other. I will say Prime Matchmaking does help, but it's far from ideal either since phone numbers are so easy to get.

Lately whenever we get useful, non-hacking team mates, we've been adding them simply to have more reliable people to play with, since another problem we've been running in to is either getting derankers or obviously-boosted people on our team (like literally can't hit the broad side of a barn with AK spray).

I think I'm only a few (or maybe like 8-10) wins away from getting back to DMG, which is the highest rank I previously achieved before I stopped caring about winning & just played for fun.

For this morning, I'm waiting for my queue-mates to get on, cuz solo is a big no-no, I ain't about playin' on NA. lol


----------



## kmac20

If anyone would like to play with me, please add me or PM me your name to add you?

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kmac20/

I have like 250 friends on steam and get a lot of friend requests from people, esp people I used to play TF2 with (semi pro). So if one or two you might've sent me a friend request, sometimes I ignore them if I'm not 100% sure who it is.

Been playing CS for about 13 years now. Last time I did ranked i got MGE1 in less than 10 games. Haven't played ranked in a long time. Would love to get back into it with some serious people.

I saw some of you are starting to do ranked again. Let me know if you'd like to play! I try to take the game seriously during the game, but afterwards win or lose I'm aware its just a game and doesn't matter at all in the grand scheme of life.

Hope to hear from some of you! If you'd like me to add you its probably easier so you don't get lost in the sauce on my huge friends list. Or if you add me just tell me who you are so I don't ignore you.

GLHF to everyone regardless.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

LOL beat a spinbotter today, it was 10:2, he started spinning, we ended up winning 16:14 cuz someone on our team apparently had walls & started calling where the spinbotter was so we just awped him to death. The sad part was, his team refused to kick him.

I don't get that at all, even if you're queued with the guy, spinbotting is going to get you banned, real fast, why not kick the guy & avoid losing your rank (if you're not queued with him you won't even lose your rank). Makes no sense to me.

https://csgo-stats.com/match/CSGO-FqGFK-A37Bs-MztYM-Lsc8h-9YKsE

Deadly obvious he was:


----------



## Wolfeshaman

HoneyBadger84 said:


> LOL beat a spinbotter today, it was 10:2, he started spinning, we ended up winning 16:14 cuz someone on our team apparently had walls & started calling where the spinbotter was so we just awped him to death. The sad part was, his team refused to kick him.
> 
> I don't get that at all, even if you're queued with the guy, spinbotting is going to get you banned, real fast, why not kick the guy & avoid losing your rank (if you're not queued with him you won't even lose your rank). Makes no sense to me.
> 
> https://csgo-stats.com/match/CSGO-FqGFK-A37Bs-MztYM-Lsc8h-9YKsE
> 
> Deadly obvious he was:


 I had a Prime match last night with a cheater. Kid was getting running shots consistently with a scout across mid doors. While that isn't impossible I've never seen someone able to tag or kill someone every single time while full run across. Thing is though that wasn't what confirmed the aimlock, what did that was kid got his hands on an AK and shoulder peeked mid door and one tapped two of us within a couple seconds in T-Spawn. I was watching mid from one side and a teammate was on another. Kid peeks and just insta death for both of us. 

Other team wouldn't kick, and they still lost the game. we are pretty sure the kid turned them off after we called him on it. He couldn't hit crap for the life of him.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

LUL he's VACed already, rekt:

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198805600873


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Another one bites the dust. I reported this guy for obvious aimlock over 2 weeks ago, sad he just now got VACed: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198182216025/ 729hrs down the drain. What an idiot.

Edit: LUL he got chain-VACed, must've used the same phone number or credit card on multiple accounts. 2 different accounts he said are his smurfs all got banned 1 day ago.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I've done 3 overwatches in a row.

First was an obvious waller (he was aiming at people through walls trying to kill them).

Second was a aimlocker that later turned on spinbot.

Third one I'm watching right now is another spinbot.

I know VAC gets Spinbotters eventually cuz every spinbotter I've ever played against has been VACed later, but you would think it would catch them IN THE FIRST GAME and ban them? How is it that slow?

I made LE today LOL first time I've been that high of a rank, my previous best was DMG. Me & my queue are on quite the win streak, think we've only lost about 3 games in our last 15 or so. Sucks I haven't been able to play as much because of work hours changing. I dropped 26 kills in the first half in a game today though, so at least I'm not rusty.

Edit: Did another overwatch, this guy is silver AF (looking at the floor constantly) but 93% headshot ratio with over 20 kills... lol obvious aimlocker is obvious. He'll probably get VAC "Untrusted" before he even gets overwatch banned.


----------



## eBombzor

So... anyone else think it's insane to have ESL New York just three days after the major? Feel sorry for the teams that have to travel to the other side of the world after such a big tournament.


----------



## The Pook

The BR mode launched today and the game is now 100% free to play for everyone, Prime costs $$$. 

RIP CS:GO?


----------



## gonX

The Pook said:


> The BR mode launched today and the game is now 100% free to play for everyone, Prime costs $$$.
> 
> RIP CS:GO?


Not at all. If you had the game previously you don't need to buy Prime.

If anything, CS:GO's BR has potential to surpass PUBG if not Fortnite.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Has anybody tried the BR mode yet? I haven't had a chance to game. At first I was thinking this is weird, but honestly in the past this would have just been a "community server" and would have been cool like any other non-standard CS format. I wouldn't be surprised if battle royale style community servers already existed, but I haven't checked lately.

It's not RIP CS:GO as long as they don't let the free plebs invade prime with their hacks. 5v5 CS might as well be chess or checkers, it will always be there.


----------



## Melan

Tried BR, had some fun but it's kinda meh with 18 people since the servers lag so bad until there's like 5 left. I liked the limited ammo though as well as map displaying areas where players are. Only problem was that I got matched with potatoes. Was a little too easy.


----------



## The Pook

Serious_Don said:


> Has anybody tried the BR mode yet? I haven't had a chance to game. At first I was thinking this is weird, but honestly in the past this would have just been a "community server" and would have been cool like any other non-standard CS format. I wouldn't be surprised if battle royale style community servers already existed, but I haven't checked lately.
> 
> It's not RIP CS:GO as long as they don't let the free plebs invade prime with their hacks. 5v5 CS might as well be chess or checkers, it will always be there.



I tried it a few hours after it launched and wasn't a fan. Battle Royal doesn't make a whole lot of sense with a buy menu.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

The Pook said:


> I tried it a few hours after it launched and wasn't a fan. Battle Royal doesn't make a hole lot of sense with a buy menu.


Haha yeah and 16 people ? They could have put a pinch more effort into this before making it live. People run community servers that handle 2-4x as many people with low ping / lag.


----------



## grss1982

Wait! So CS:GO not only has BR mode but is now free to play? Like DOTA 2?

Anybody know how large the installer is? Got a slow connection so downloading might be a pain. :|


----------



## The Pook

grss1982 said:


> Wait! So CS:GO not only has BR mode but is now free to play? Like DOTA 2?
> 
> Anybody know how large the installer is? Got a slow connection so downloading might be a pain. :|


17.5 GB


----------



## Aventadoor

So I just played a MM and experienced massive lag. It was unplayable, so my team decided to just... leave and surrender... 
Thanks Valve... Servers cant handle free to play or something? A teammate had experienced the same for 3 matches!


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone watching the major right now? Very intense games and quite a showing from ENCE.


----------



## chibi

Ence had a good run leading up to the grand final. You just couldn't help but know Astralis was going to win, which made the Navi vs Ence match all the more exciting imo.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wow another with minimal activity, still working on my ranking as I tend to main casual and Arms Race


----------



## grss1982

I'm surprised no one posted it yet on this thread: OPERATION SHATTERED WEB

TLDR: New operation (http://counter-strike.net/shatteredweb). Several new updates (https://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/category/updates/). New Skins. Goodbye SG/Krieg meta and say hello to the Galil and FAMAS meta.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

What did they change with the Galil and FAMAS? I always have used Galil for a force buy but would never choose it over the AK.

Jack AK prices or buff the galil?


----------



## grss1982

Serious_Don said:


> What did they change with the Galil and FAMAS? I always have used Galil for a force buy but would never choose it over the AK.
> 
> Jack AK prices or buff the galil?


Release Notes for 11/18/2019

[ GAMEPLAY ]
– Increased price of SG553 to $3000 to bring its price more in line with its value.
– Reduced the price of FAMAS and Galil by $200 (to $2050 and $1800, respectively)
– Improved full-auto spraying accuracy of FAMAS and Galil.

From: https://blog.counter-strike.net/index.php/category/updates/


----------



## Dhoulmagus

thanks grss, and yes pook, I was too busy and lazy to google 

I always found the galil easy to handle as it was, have to jump on and test it now.. price drop is nice, I think this is a decent balance shift for a change


----------



## jayfkay

galil and famas are decent buys now. 
most recent nvidia driver actually has decent performance in csgo.

here are some things to improve performance (worked for me) if anyone needs:
-cl_forcepreload 1 (mixed results, depends on ur hardware)
-shader caching on in nvidia (benchmarked with on and off, on gave ~10 more fps)
-rename "movies" in "Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\panorama" to something else or delete its contents to prevent a panorama bug from degrading performance (can result in massive fps increase unless they already fixed it by now)
-muzzleflash_light 0 (I _think_ it works? not entirely sure)

Also found a new crosshair for me in crosshair generator, it behaves soooo close to dynamic 1.6 crosshair and feels great overall tbh.
Pic related.
If anyone wants to try it, here is the code



Spoiler



cl_crosshair_drawoutline "0"
cl_crosshair_dynamic_maxdist_splitratio "0"
cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitalpha_innermod "1"
cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitalpha_outermod "1.000000"
cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitdist "5"
cl_crosshair_friendly_warning "1"
cl_crosshair_outlinethickness "1"
cl_crosshair_sniper_show_normal_inaccuracy "0"
cl_crosshair_sniper_width "1"
cl_crosshair_t "0"
cl_crosshairalpha "800"
cl_crosshaircolor "2"
cl_crosshaircolor_b "250.000000"
cl_crosshaircolor_g "250.000000"
cl_crosshaircolor_r "50.000000"
cl_crosshairdot "0"
cl_crosshairgap "-2"
cl_crosshairgap_useweaponvalue "0"
cl_crosshairscale "600"
cl_crosshairsize "2"
cl_crosshairstyle "2"
cl_crosshairthickness "1.15"
cl_crosshairusealpha "1"
cl_fixedcrosshairgap "1000"



also I strongly recommend everyone to install this text mod to simplify chat https://gamebanana.com/gamefiles/3711


----------



## chibi

jayfkay said:


> galil and famas are decent buys now.
> most recent nvidia driver actually has decent performance in csgo.
> 
> here are some things to improve performance (worked for me) if anyone needs:
> -cl_forcepreload 1 (mixed results, depends on ur hardware)
> -shader caching on in nvidia (benchmarked with on and off, on gave ~10 more fps)
> -rename "movies" in "Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\panorama" to something else or delete its contents to prevent a panorama bug from degrading performance (can result in massive fps increase unless they already fixed it by now)
> -muzzleflash_light 0 (I _think_ it works? not entirely sure)
> 
> Also found a new crosshair for me in crosshair generator, it behaves soooo close to dynamic 1.6 crosshair and feels great overall tbh.
> Pic related.
> If anyone wants to try it, here is the code
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cl_crosshair_drawoutline "0"
> cl_crosshair_dynamic_maxdist_splitratio "0"
> cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitalpha_innermod "1"
> cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitalpha_outermod "1.000000"
> cl_crosshair_dynamic_splitdist "5"
> cl_crosshair_friendly_warning "1"
> cl_crosshair_outlinethickness "1"
> cl_crosshair_sniper_show_normal_inaccuracy "0"
> cl_crosshair_sniper_width "1"
> cl_crosshair_t "0"
> cl_crosshairalpha "800"
> cl_crosshaircolor "2"
> cl_crosshaircolor_b "250.000000"
> cl_crosshaircolor_g "250.000000"
> cl_crosshaircolor_r "50.000000"
> cl_crosshairdot "0"
> cl_crosshairgap "-2"
> cl_crosshairgap_useweaponvalue "0"
> cl_crosshairscale "600"
> cl_crosshairsize "2"
> cl_crosshairstyle "2"
> cl_crosshairthickness "1.15"
> cl_crosshairusealpha "1"
> cl_fixedcrosshairgap "1000"
> 
> 
> 
> also I strongly recommend everyone to install this text mod to simplify chat https://gamebanana.com/gamefiles/3711



Any implications withe either VAC or ESEA for using text mods?


----------



## jayfkay

chibi said:


> Any implications withe either VAC or ESEA for using text mods?


Nope, you're good. Been using it myself for years on mm and faceit.


----------



## dmasteR

chibi said:


> Any implications withe either VAC or ESEA for using text mods?



100% not allowed on ESEA.

Only allowed on FaceIt for those not playing in League.


----------



## chibi

dmasteR said:


> 100% not allowed on ESEA.
> 
> Only allowed on FaceIt for those not playing in League.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## King Who Dat

I was thinking about upgrading to a 1080ti to try and brute force CS GO into giving me a steady 250 fps but I just don't think it's worth it. I've heard the whole "CS is cpu intensive" before so I overclocked it quite a bit to 5.0ghz and I still see dips down to 170 or so. This ancient game really annoys me sometimes. I wish I liked other games even half as much. You guys got any tips?

These are my launch options, I have no idea if half of this stuff helps me or hurts me. I just got it from various websites and articles. 

-novid -tickrate 128 -nojoy -nod3d9ex1 -cl_disablehtmlmotd 1 -high -threads 8

This is whats in my config:

rate "786432"
cl_cmdrate "128"
cl_updaterate "128"
cl_interp "0"
cl_interp_ratio "1"
cl_lagcompensation "1"
r_dynamic "0"


----------



## Timecard

Don't use -high, don't use -threads.


----------



## dmasteR

King Who Dat said:


> I was thinking about upgrading to a 1080ti to try and brute force CS GO into giving me a steady 250 fps but I just don't think it's worth it. I've heard the whole "CS is cpu intensive" before so I overclocked it quite a bit to 5.0ghz and I still see dips down to 170 or so. This ancient game really annoys me sometimes. I wish I liked other games even half as much. You guys got any tips?
> 
> These are my launch options, I have no idea if half of this stuff helps me or hurts me. I just got it from various websites and articles.
> 
> -novid -tickrate 128 -nojoy -nod3d9ex1 -cl_disablehtmlmotd 1 -high -threads 8
> 
> This is whats in my config:
> 
> rate "786432"
> cl_cmdrate "128"
> cl_updaterate "128"
> cl_interp "0"
> cl_interp_ratio "1"
> cl_lagcompensation "1"
> r_dynamic "0"


You don't really need any of those launch commands. 

Take out -tickrate 128 -nojoy -nod3d9ex1 -high -threads 8

All useless commands.

-tickrate 128 is for your own dedicated server, so unless you're hosting dedicated servers I don't know why you need this command.

What CPU are you running? I don't even drop below 350, but i'm on a 9900K @5GHZ.


----------



## dmasteR

King Who Dat said:


> I was thinking about upgrading to a 1080ti to try and brute force CS GO into giving me a steady 250 fps but I just don't think it's worth it. I've heard the whole "CS is cpu intensive" before so I overclocked it quite a bit to 5.0ghz and I still see dips down to 170 or so. This ancient game really annoys me sometimes. I wish I liked other games even half as much. You guys got any tips?
> 
> These are my launch options, I have no idea if half of this stuff helps me or hurts me. I just got it from various websites and articles.
> 
> -novid -tickrate 128 -nojoy -nod3d9ex1 -cl_disablehtmlmotd 1 -high -threads 8
> 
> This is whats in my config:
> 
> rate "786432"
> cl_cmdrate "128"
> cl_updaterate "128"
> cl_interp "0"
> cl_interp_ratio "1"
> cl_lagcompensation "1"
> r_dynamic "0"


You don't really need any of those launch commands. 

Take out -tickrate 128 -nojoy -nod3d9ex1 -high -threads 8

All useless commands.

-tickrate 128 is for your own dedicated server, so unless you're hosting dedicated servers I don't know why you need this command.

What CPU are you running? I don't even drop below 350, but i'm on a 9900K @5GHZ.


----------



## King Who Dat

dmasteR said:


> You don't really need any of those launch commands.
> 
> Take out -tickrate 128 -nojoy -nod3d9ex1 -high -threads 8
> 
> All useless commands.
> 
> -tickrate 128 is for your own dedicated server, so unless you're hosting dedicated servers I don't know why you need this command.
> 
> What CPU are you running? I don't even drop below 350, but i'm on a 9900K @5GHZ.


I'm running at 7700k @ 5.0ghz, MSI 1080, 32gb of 3000mhz corsair vengeance RAM. I'm on an old school Zowie XL2411 144hz monitor and I do get a constant 144fps but I used to get a constant 250 fps and usually hovered around 300-325. This new update has really messed up my frames I feel like. I know it's an ancient engine, I'm just really annoyed at how it scales with new hardware. I recently upgraded my 7600k to a 7700k because it will perform better in most other games and I just don't want to change out my board and entire setup to a newer socket and I feel like I did better with the i5. Is it really true that HT can be a detriment to CS GO? I know Shroud said some such nonsense to Ska on stream and it spread all over with the Shroud fanboys so I've even considered disabling it for CS GO. Do you have a take/any experience with this? I'll remove the launch options that you suggested. Are there any other tips you can give me? I saw a suggestion on the web to rename the videos folder for panorama to disable all the background video in the main menu but I don't see any difference.


----------



## King Who Dat

On a different topic, any Gold Nova terribad players out there that would like to put together a mm squad? I also have faceit premium. I'm just looking for some ppl to play with consistently to try and improve. I'm an adult with a good attitude/mic/connection and willing to take constructive criticism. Super laid back and not argumentative. Just looking to get better. I have about 1k hours in the game. 

Feel free to add me: https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198040194513/


----------



## dmasteR

King Who Dat said:


> I'm running at 7700k @ 5.0ghz, MSI 1080, 32gb of 3000mhz corsair vengeance RAM. I'm on an old school Zowie XL2411 144hz monitor and I do get a constant 144fps but I used to get a constant 250 fps and usually hovered around 300-325. This new update has really messed up my frames I feel like. I know it's an ancient engine, I'm just really annoyed at how it scales with new hardware. I recently upgraded my 7600k to a 7700k because it will perform better in most other games and I just don't want to change out my board and entire setup to a newer socket and I feel like I did better with the i5. Is it really true that HT can be a detriment to CS GO? I know Shroud said some such nonsense to Ska on stream and it spread all over with the Shroud fanboys so I've even considered disabling it for CS GO. Do you have a take/any experience with this? I'll remove the launch options that you suggested. Are there any other tips you can give me? I saw a suggestion on the web to rename the videos folder for panorama to disable all the background video in the main menu but I don't see any difference.


Resolution and your in game settings would be important to know. Keep HT on, Shroud is clueless and has never tested HT on / off clearly. HT on makes pretty large difference in CS:GO.

Run the FPS benchmark map on the workshop, curious to what you get.

1280 x 960









1920 x 1080


----------



## King Who Dat

dmasteR said:


> Resolution and your in game settings would be important to know. Keep HT on, Shroud is clueless and has never tested HT on / off clearly. HT on makes pretty large difference in CS:GO.
> 
> Run the FPS benchmark map on the workshop, curious to what you get.
> 
> 1280 x 960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920 x 1080


I also run 1280x960. My in game video settings are as follows:

shadows - high
textures - medium
effects - medium
shaders - medium
multicore rendering - enabled
2x msaa
fxaa disabled
anisotropic 2x
vsync disabled
motion blur disabled
triple monitor disabled

I know I could certainly turn a few of these down a little more but it makes the game look so much better and trying multiple different combos it seems to make very little difference. 

Nvidia settins: 

image sharpening off
ambient occlusion off
fxaa off
anisotropic filtering app controlled
gamma correction off
aa mode app controlled
aa transparency off
aa mode app controlled
cuda gpus all
dsr factors off
dsr smoothness off
low latency mode off
mfaa off
prefer max performance
refresh rate highest available
shader cache on
anisotropic optimization off
negative lod bias allow
texture filtering quality high performance
texture filtering trilinear on
threaded optimization auto
triple buffering off
vsync off
vr pre rendered frames 1

I love you for trying to help me. I will run the cs benchmark and give you my results. 

7700k @ 5.0ghz, 1080 non ti at stock speeds power limit slider maxed, 32gb of 3000mhz DDR4, all ssds in my rig, good cooling


----------



## The Pook

how are you measuring your frame rate? if you're using FRAPS use cl_showfps 1 instead, FRAPS stops being accurate when getting above 350 or so.


----------



## King Who Dat

The Pook said:


> how are you measuring your frame rate? if you're using FRAPS use cl_showfps 1 instead, FRAPS stops being accurate when getting above 350 or so.


No, I'm using cl_showfps 1. 

on the benchmark I got an avg. framerate of 405 with a maximum of 1024.


----------



## hickelpickle

btw -tickrate 128 sets tickrate when you play offline local against bots. So if you play esea and do any training maps, bot maps its a good command to launch with. That way your'e practicing recoil for 128 tick as it handles slightly different.


----------



## King Who Dat

hickelpickle said:


> btw -tickrate 128 sets tickrate when you play offline local against bots. So if you play esea and do any training maps, bot maps its a good command to launch with. That way your'e practicing recoil for 128 tick as it handles slightly different.


thanks.


----------



## MonarchX

Has this version of CS been officially more popular than the original CS?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Csmod - 1.6 never had tournaments with over 1 million live viewers.. not even close. 

Cs:go is more popular by an exponent


----------



## JackCY

Yet original CS and 1.6 were kind of better. Tried CSGO today after a decade of not playing any CS. It's similar yes but some things are meh for sure, all the loot nonsense and monetization, OK I get they want cash and one can ignore it, fine, but then getting into matches as casual = playing against bots. Playing on community server = a lot of people, don't mind that been used to 10v10 but the laser aim is kind of suspicious of some. So on I go to competitive, gotta wait minutes to get into a match and then from both games it was a domination, first game most of enemy team left halfway XD 5v5 I like more in the competitive, more realistic and less of an AWP everywhere camper fest as it is on the 10+v10+ community servers. Competitive server seemed OK but the closest community ones seemed to lag and be more random. Which for me being used to FPS over LAN, I often can't stand the inaccuracy (lags, antilag nonsense being applied, etc.) of online gameplay in competitive games.

My fps in the benchmark isn't spectacular at all. It's probably choking on the CPU and the stupid smokes are as bad in CSGO as they were in CS since forever, useless insanely ugly and insanely performance hungry sprite spam smokes or what the heck it is.

I do apply some start up commands and custom config options, not that some work anyway. The preload did seem to remove stupid mid game asset loading that was making the game hitch.
Otherwise I'm keeping textures and 16xAF at max. Think I may have enabled MSAA again too, the rest doesn't seem to do much of anything other than lower performance.

Don't even bother using grenades really today, gotta make some buy binds. The community server was an AWP and nade spawm all the time, best thing was when they tried to surround me in CQC... well I had a sawnoff, took plenty down instantly 

The shooting and movement mechanics... not a big fan, same old CS like, you move and the guns won't hit a barn. Penalizing any fast play and instead giving incentive to camping endlessly. Some modern FPS have this done way better.
The damage of guns could still be doubled, seems same weak as old CS. You have to headshot otherwise the damage is pathetic.

Lots of maps look the same, a bit different name maybe but mostly reskinned old maps. They could have done procedurally generated maps by now to keep it fresh and not the same for 2 decades. I don't wanna see dust2 again and I only played it a bit for 1 day after 10 years.

The HUD is now even more cluttered. I really enjoyed the immersiveness of HLL with almost no HUD, almost all FPS games should learn from that.


----------



## The Pook

Serious_Don said:


> Cs:go is more popular by an exponent



5 = 5 
5^1 = 5 

5 = 5

no soup for you


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I was thinking more like to the 69th power


CS 1.6 has a base of 1


1^69 


Take that pookie


----------



## JackCY

Well another 2 matches another 2 wins and another day of stupid cooldown.
The game is as bad as it ever was.
Community servers either locked behind some paywall prime or filled with cheaters.
Competitive takes a week or something like that to get through the grind of 2 matches/wins a day only while the same story repeats, players complaining of cheating both matches. And no it's not me lol, I'm somewhere in the middle to bottom on the team scoreboard. I suck at this game now.
On top of that first competitive match was half filled with bots... for real, what the hell.
Casual = bots.

Community servers not good at all, mostly repeated surf, aim, dust, mirage endlessly with no protections against cheaters. Most servers empty and finding something half acceptable one is a miracle.

The AWP camp and nade spam is unreal, no matter the game mode. They could rename the game into AWP-Nades.

How is it on top of Steam most played, I don't know, must be because it's free and easy to cheat because there are way better FPS games around that aren't 20 years outdated by now.
Same old same old, nothing seems to have been improved. Only more stupid stuff added on top, med syringes, moar nades and other garbage.
Lots of people literally will only play AWP and pistol when they run out of money because AWP is all they buy when they can.

The cooperation among teams seems as bad as ever even in competitive.


----------



## The Pook

are we supposed to be shocked that someone who waited nearly a decade to play doesn't like the game? lol. 

I hear Fornite is popular.


----------



## jayfkay

JackCY said:


> because there are way better FPS games around that aren't 20 years outdated by now


Name 3.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I tend to hop between CSGO and R6S, only shooters I find fun - other than I have been sucked into CoD MW lately as well.


----------



## JackCY

The Pook said:


> are we supposed to be shocked that someone who waited nearly a decade to play doesn't like the game? lol.
> 
> I hear Fornite is popular.


If you mean waited a decade to play it again after playing it a decade, OK 
I've played CS from the first available versions all the way to 1.6 (2000-2010). What has changed in all that time to CSGO? Graphics and graphically repolished maps, some maps have the distances and such a little tweaked for balance hopefully. Even more weapons to choose from and add lootbox etc. garbage. Added paywall/prime to even be able to play with less cheaters.

Same mechanics, same maps, same guns, same old issues never resolved even after 2 decades and more issues added. Still laughable cheating protection. With new grenades and short round timers it's much easier to time out the enemy team.
Having the same maps for decades gets old quickly. This issue is common for many games with limited investment into map/world making and why many people leave them, too few maps, same stuff over and over = gets old and boring fast.


----------



## dmasteR

JackCY said:


> If you mean waited a decade to play it again after playing it a decade, OK
> I've played CS from the first available versions all the way to 1.6 (2000-2010). What has changed in all that time to CSGO? Graphics and graphically repolished maps, some maps have the distances and such a little tweaked for balance hopefully. Even more weapons to choose from and add lootbox etc. garbage. Added paywall/prime to even be able to play with less cheaters.
> 
> Same mechanics, same maps, same guns, same old issues never resolved even after 2 decades and more issues added. Still laughable cheating protection. With new grenades and short round timers it's much easier to time out the enemy team.
> Having the same maps for decades gets old quickly. This issue is common for many games with limited investment into map/world making and why many people leave them, too few maps, same stuff over and over = gets old and boring fast.


You do realize CS is still one of the most popular games and these most popular game played in esports right? In fact the most popular game on Steam played right now, and has been in the top 3 for the longest time.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah coz it's free now and easy to cheat for 2 decades with no real effort put into making a proper anti cheat with server verification.
Just because it's a popular arcade game doesn't mean it's "good". In fact most of the top popularity games are pretty bad, but then they are often free multiplayer games and cheated to no end.
Maybe in US you don't have to really deal with the enormous amount of cheaters at high latency connections filling the servers but in EU it's common in all FPS games as they don't often make out of EU servers so the whole Russia, Africa, Middle East etc. connect to EU servers with awful latencies and cheating. This killed Apex Legends too in this region to me, yet another Source engine based cheater game with no out of EU area servers so that Russia, Africa, Middle East are not all automatically being put on EU servers with awful latency.
What good is it in CSGO to select 25ms max for server searching when then others are allowed on that server with 100-200+ms and screw the game up.

Esports? You mean rich kids sports? More of a western countries thing where people can afford to invest into that and fly around to events etc.

On LAN CS is way better and much easier to deal with cheaters too than the messy online.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

^^ CS:GO reached it's peak somewhere around 2015, before it was free. It declined a bit in the face of huge name players like Shroud catapulting Battle Royale into the mainstream. It's fine that you don't like CS:GO, the crowd has ALWAYS been split between 1.6 VS GO. 

Not sure about the rich kids sport comment, the bulk of the worlds best CS players are from Europe, with some of the biggest and oldest legends of the game coming from Poland (Taz.. Neo..).. These guys started playing small local LANs and built their way up to being invited to pro teams. That sounds like an effort to take away from their skill and instead say they got where they are due to having money, which they didn't.



JackCY said:


> If you mean waited a decade to play it again after playing it a decade, OK
> I've played CS from the first available versions all the way to 1.6 (2000-2010). What has changed in all that time to CSGO? Graphics and graphically repolished maps, some maps have the distances and such a little tweaked for balance hopefully. Even more weapons to choose from and add lootbox etc. garbage. Added paywall/prime to even be able to play with less cheaters.
> 
> Same mechanics, same maps, same guns, same old issues never resolved even after 2 decades and more issues added. Still laughable cheating protection. With new grenades and short round timers it's much easier to time out the enemy team.
> Having the same maps for decades gets old quickly. This issue is common for many games with limited investment into map/world making and why many people leave them, too few maps, same stuff over and over = gets old and boring fast.




I have great nostalgia for the 2000s era of CS myself having played from launch up until around the time 1.6 and steam was around, but come on.. You want valve to entirely scrap the formula that made CS what it is today and replace it with something more modern? Go play Rainbow 6 Siege or move on to battle royale if you don't want to play CS.

I don't think it's fair to bash on prime to play with less cheaters, the game cost money to everybody who wanted to play during it's first 6+ years and all of us got grandfathered into prime. So you basically still just have to own CS:GO to not have to play with cheaters. Free to play for everyone else now and that's a new feature. Only way to stop the cheaters from there would be to IP ban them and they'll still just show back up on VPNs to continue trolling. The skin trading and microtransactions went insane BUT none of those items contribute to your gameplay AND I have always found great pleasure in destroying players with $1000 worth of knives and gun skins that were still trash at the game.

There's a zillion maps you can play just like there always was before, the main map pool are tried and tested maps that have years of data proving they are balanced, hence the continued use of the tried and true old school maps. My only gripe with those maps are the current brands of remakes adding way too much color in an attempt to make them look modernized, but eh. There are plenty of new maps in the workshop and on live valve servers...

There is virtually no way to stall the Ts using nades for the duration of a round from both bomb sites. Also you can douse molotovs with smoke, you can flash yourself through smokes, etc...

Cheaters get banned just like they do on other popular titles like fortnite or pubg... VAC waves and overwatch cleans up as much as possible, but what are you going to do when the game is free? I haven't seen any game with a more advanced anti cheat system.. perhaps the best anti cheat would be to jack the price of CS up to $60? On 1.6 nothing was done about cheaters, we just played on privately owned servers that would ban them and typically played against people we knew. You can do that on GO, host your own server or join a community competitive server and make friends just like the old days..

Mechanics are not the same, the ARs have predictable patterns you can master. 15 years ago you had to optimize randomness to the best of your ability. but you could never center an entire clip on an enemy face. My only complaint has always been single shot accuracy vs spraying, people with epic aim should be rewarded, but long range Deagle or AK shots will miss, those two guns should have the first shot accuracy buffed.


------------------------------------

TL;DR POOK EDITION 
-I disagree with virtually everything said
-CS is gud
-Go play fortnait


----------



## The Pook

Serious_Don said:


> TL;DR POOK EDITION
> -I disagree with virtually everything saidt



but I saidt things


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I disagree with everything you ever say

except your distaste for MX red and silents... I never liked them either

(no hablo saidt meemz, gotta enlighten me...)


----------



## jayfkay

JackCY said:


> because there are way better FPS games around that aren't 20 years outdated by now


Still waiting for you to name all these way better FPS games.


----------



## VampireGrim

What is the best website to buy skins cheaper than on Steam Community Market? I don't mind visuals and other cool features the site offers, all I need is the cheapest price and high level of safety to make one-time purchase without sharing too much of my personal data. Thanks in advance! I would like to find it myself, but I don't have friends who did this before and reddit reviews are so different (sometimes they good, but in most cases they bad).


----------



## thetechfreak

VampireGrim said:


> What is the best website to buy skins cheaper than on Steam Community Market? I don't mind visuals and other cool features the site offers, all I need is the cheapest price and high level of safety to make one-time purchase without sharing too much of my personal data. Thanks in advance! I would like to find it myself, but I don't have friends who did this before and reddit reviews are so different (sometimes they good, but in most cases they bad).


We got stuff like BitSkins and Cs dot money. Personally, I've only used OPskins in the past and we all know what happened to them..


----------



## elucid087

You know you're old school if you remember teams like eoLithic and team3D. The pinnacle of CS was before source released - and the fact source had a professional scene was a joke.


----------



## elucid087

jayfkay said:


> Still waiting for you to name all these way better FPS games.



He probably thinks casual franchises that get annual releases are better  



Overwatch can't count since hero shooters aren't a true FPS.





Fact is no other FPS had a greater influence in the competitive scene. In the early 2000's there was Quake and CS - that's where the money was for FPS. The former died out like a fad after people realized they preferred watching team-based games.


----------

